# Current Listening Vol III



## Krummhorn

A new thread for the same subject matter. 

The previous thread, Current Listening Vol II, has become another huge file, and to prevent any problems we were having in the original Current Listening Vol I thread, we have created this new volume to continue posting.

Krummhorn, 
Administrator


----------



## Bruce

*Sunday evening*

Finishing up the weekend with:

Liszt - Hunnenschlacht - Mehta and the NYPO









Roger Goeb (American 1914-1997) - Symphony No. 3 (1950) - Stokowski and his very own orchestra.









This symphony kind of baffles me. Nothing makes it stand out from so many other American orchestral works of the mid 20th century. Yet Stokowski must have seen something in it making it worth his time to record.

Borodin - Symphony No. 2 - Kubelik and the Vienna PO









and Martinu - Symphony No. 3 - Järvi and the Bamberg SO









which I'm learning to appreciate more and more. Martinu requires a bit of concentration. I find his harmonies most intriguing. At first they just sounded sloppy to me, but they slide over one another in the most fascinating way. I recall reading that Martinu was influenced by Roussel, though I can't quite detect that influence.


----------



## dreamer

Enough basketball, already.






Never heard of this guy. But I think I really like this....


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1985. Pssst, hp, includes L'isle joyeuse (modere et tres souple).


----------



## Jeff W

*In which Jeff listens to the Messe in C*









Listening to this recording of Beethoven's Messe in C. John Eliot Gardiner leads the Orchestre Révolutionaire et Romantique and the Monteverdi Choir.

EDIT: Wow, only took 10 months to fill out the previous thread!


----------



## Autocrat

This morning's commute: Symphony No. 1, Nutcracker Suite and part of Der Sturm Op. 18 (Sinfonische Phantasie nach Shakespeare)









Chicago Symphony Orchestra / Claudio Abbado


----------



## DiesIraeCX

*Claude Debussy*: _Piano Trio, L. 3_

Early Debussy, written in 1880 when he was only 18 years old.

For some reason, Debussy's Piano Trio isn't included in The Debussy Edition (DG).  So it was off to Spotify.


----------



## Albert7

Beethoven's 5th Symphony:






Grieg's piano concerto with Alice Sara Ott:


----------



## MozartsGhost

_*"And away we go!"*_









*
Mahler*
_Lieder eines fabrenden Gesellen
Song of a Wayfarer_
Frederica von Stade, mezzo soprano
London Philharmonic, Andrew Davis

_Symphony No 4 in G major_
Cleveland Orchestra, George Szell
Judith Raskin, soprano


----------



## brotagonist

Handel Concerti Grossi, Op.6, 1-4
Pinnock/English Concert

I only have the first four of the set of twelve. Modelled after Corelli, they are considered "amongst the finest examples in the genre of baroque concerto grosso" (Wikipedia). Just the thing for starting off my evening


----------



## Albert7

Rimsky Korsakov's Antar Symphony Part 3:






Rimsky Korsakov's Antar Symphony Part 4:






Morton Feldman's For Samuel Beckett Part 1






Morton Feldman's For Samuel Beckett Part 2






Morton Feldman's For Samuel Beckett Part 3


----------



## Bevo

The Clock (Haydn) LOVE that first movement!! So catchy!! I personally find both Haydn and Mozart to be... at their most playful state when composing in 6/8 time.


----------



## Albert7

Mozart's Piano Concerto 23 movement 3


----------



## Heliogabo

This evening:

From the Bernstein set, Mahler's 8th









Mahler's 7th w/ Gustavo Dudamel and Simón Bolívar Symphony of Venezuela









And now:
Bruckner's 8th w/ Karajan/WPO


----------



## Dave Whitmore

Alexander Scriabin - Symphony No.1 in E-major, Op.26 (1900)


----------



## Albert7

Nikolai Obukhov's Four Balmont Songs w/ Barbara Hannigan


----------



## SimonNZ

Albert: one thing you can do to stop the serial posting is to edit any new info into your last post, especially if there's nothing following. Theres no need at all to have five posts in a row (and it depresses me a bit that you've gone and done that at the start of a new thread).

playing now:










Christoph Graupner wind concertos - Antichi Strumenti


----------



## Pugg

​
Handel-Harty: Water Music Suite; Music For The Royal Fireworks; Mozart: Eine kleine Nachtmusik

London Symphony Orchestra, Antal Doráti

Festival Chamber Orchestra, Antal Doráti


----------



## Albert7

John Shirley-Quirk doing complete Stravinsky:






Morton Feldman's Voice, Violin and Piano:






Mozart's Piano Concerto No. 27:


----------



## Josh

Found this gem today at a local used CD shop and listened to all three discs. Viva la Russians!



















P.S. The sound quality is EXCELLENT!


----------



## Albert7

Stravinsky's Symphony in C:


----------



## Itullian

Celibidache special
KUSC.ORG


----------



## Albert7

Morton Feldman's Voices & Cello


----------



## Pugg

next on:

Berlioz: "Harold in Italy Op.16"
[Soloist] William Lincer (Va), the New York Philharmonic (October 23, 1961 New York, Manhattan Center)
Chausson: "Poème Op.25" (January 6, 1964 New York, Manhattan Center)
Ravel: "Tzigane" (January 6, 1964 New York, Manhattan Center)
[Soloist] Zino Francescatti (Vn), the New York Philharmonic


----------



## Albert7

Takemitsu's Rain Spell:


----------



## MoonlightSonata

Saint-Saens - Danse Macabre.
Never fails to delight.


----------



## Albert7

Morton Feldman's Chorus and Instruments II


----------



## Josh




----------



## Pugg

​*Saint-Seans : Samson and Dalila
Domingo / Obraztsova *


----------



## Saintbert

I'm starting the day in the company of *José Serebrier* and the orchestral forces of the Belgian Radio Symphony Orchestra performing *Shostakovich's film music* (Warner). It's easy-listening Shostakovich.


----------



## SimonNZ

Denis Cohen's Jeux - Florent Boffard, piano










Charles Wuorinen's Third Piano Sonata - Alan Feinberg, piano


----------



## Jeff W

*In which there was Schubert*









Sleep is eluding me once again. Oh well. Time for some Schubert. Symphonies No. 3 and No. 4 'Tragic' with Claudio Abbado leading the Chamber Orchestra of Europe.

EDIT: Still going with the same set and listening to the Symphony No. 8 'Unfinished' and Joseph Joachim's orchestration of the 'Grand Duo'.


----------



## Guest

Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart
Horn Concertos
Pip Eastop, natural horn
Anthony Halstead conducting the Hanover Band

This is immediately my new favorite set of Mozart's horn concertos, eclipsing the Radovan Vlatkovic set with Jeffrey Tate and the English Chamber Orchestra. This disc also includes the horn quintet which I have not got to yet.


----------



## csacks

Good Morning TC!. Let´s we start this week listening to Johannes Brahms´Piano Concert Nº 1, Played by Krystian Zimerman and Sir Simon Rattle with Berliner Philharmoniker. I love this concert, albeit I prefer Zimerman/Bernstein, the sound quality is much better in this one.


----------



## Pugg

*Brahms* :Symphony No. 4, Variations on a theme by Haydn & Hungarian Dances Nos. 1, 3 & 10


----------



## bejart

Johann Joachim Quantz (1697-1770): Flute Quartet No.4 in G Minor

Mary Oleskiewicz, flute -- Elizabeth Field, violin -- Daniel Elyar, viola -- Stephanie Vial, cello -- David Schulenberg, harpsichord


----------



## Morimur

*Johann Sebastian Bach - Lutheran Masses, Vols. 1 - 2 (The Purcell Quartet) (2 CD)*


----------



## Marschallin Blair

I especially love the spirited, majestic, and noble last movement of Karajan's sixties DG Tchaikovsky's_ Fifth_.


----------



## brotagonist

The morning started a bit too early today 

Yawn. Stretch. Yawn.

To fill the gap, I've selected this from my collection, already on my second traversal:








Bruckner Symphony 6
Nagano, Deutsches Symphonie-Orchester Berlin

Bruckner never altered or revised this one. Cheeky! Mahler conducted at the première in Vienna just a few days less than 116 years and one month ago.


----------



## Vronsky

*Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart -- Symphony No. 40 In G Minor K. 550*









Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart, Leonard Bernstein, Vienna Philharmonic Orchestra -- Symphony No. 40 In G Minor K. 550


----------



## Pugg

*Mozart : Andras Schiff *


----------



## Selby

It is my beloved wife's birthday and my son's first day of spring break.

Bacon and chocolate chip pancakes are on the grill.

Our soundtrack to this wonderful morning is:

Frédéric Chopin (1810-1849)

Chopin: Late Masterpieces (2010)
Stephen Hough, piano

currently: Nocturne (No. 18) in E major, Op. 62/2 (1846)









Everything that this man has done in the past 15 years is pure magic. Sorcery at it's finest. One of the best albums from one of my favorite pianists. Almost better than bacon.


----------



## JACE

Now listening to selections from:










Haydn: "The London Symphonies" (Nos. 99 - 104) / Mogens Wöldike, Vienna State Opera Orchestra


----------



## Vasks

*Berwald - Overture to "The Queen of Golconda" (Goodman/Hyperion)
Felix Mendelssohn - Concerto for Violin, Piano & Strings (Brautigam, et al/BIS)*


----------



## Orfeo

*Alexander Scriabin*
Symphonies nos. I* & III.
-Stefania Tocyzska, soprano & Michael Myers, tenor.*
-The Philadelphia Orchestra & Westminster Choir(*)/Riccardo Muti.

*Sergei Rachmaninoff*
Symphonic Poem "The Isle of the Dead."
Symphonic Dances.
-The Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra/Vladimir Ashkenazy.

*Nikolay Myaskovsky*
Sinfonietta, op. 32/2 (1928-1929)
Theme et Variations, Two Pieces, & Napeve.
-The St. Petersburg Chamber Ensemble/Roland Melia.

*Dmitry Kabalevsky*
Piano Concerto no. I in A minor, op. 9.* 
Symphony no. II in C minor, op. 19.
-Kathryn Stott, piano.*
-The BBC Philharmonic Orchestra/Neemi Jarvi.

*Nikolay Rakov*
Symphony no. I (1940).
-The Moscow State Philharmonic Society Symphony Orchestra/Nikolay Rakov.

*Nikolay Roslavets*
Three Compositions, Three Etudes, Piano Sonatas I & II, Two Compositions, etc.
-Marc-Andre Hamelin, piano.


----------



## Manxfeeder

Zemlinsky, Quartet No. 2


----------



## Albert7

Morton Feldman's Orchestra (1976)


----------



## Heliogabo

Cd 1. Richard Strauss, Horn concertos.


----------



## Pugg

Our own *Charlotte Margiono *in a fine* Mozart* recording.


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1992.


----------



## hpowders

JACE said:


> Now listening to selections from:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Haydn: "The London Symphonies" (Nos. 99 - 104) / Mogens Wöldike, Vienna State Opera Orchestra


I used to have these on LP. Wöldike was a terrific Haydn conductor!


----------



## millionrainbows

*The Naumburg Recordings, 1980-2001 - The Instrumentalists, disc 1:* flute works, *Carol Wincec.*


----------



## csacks

Krystian Zimerman is playing Witold Lutoslawski´s concerto for piano orchestra. Too much modernism for my taste.
In the other hand, the cover is so beautiful!


----------



## hpowders

J.S. Bach Well-Tempered Clavier Book One Preludes and Fugues 19-24.
Gustav Leonhardt, harpsichord

Monumental!


----------



## jim prideaux

at work-break from various responsibilities so Schumann 4th Symphony (has recently become one of my favourite works!)on YT-performed by the VPO conducted by Bernstein-oh yeah!


----------



## Pugg

​*Richard Strauss : Four Last songs.*
*Lucia Popp*/ Klaus Tennstedt


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Last movement of Korngold's _Symphony in F#._










Act I's massive choral exaltation before King Midas. Mackerras does superb Strauss. Its too bad he never did a _Die Frau ohne Schatten_ or a _Die Aegyptische Helena_. He's tailor made for the dramatic and climactic moments- the lyrical and tender ones too, certainly.



















_Flos Campi_- I like this earlier EMI endeavor of Hickox's better than his later effort on Chandos. There's more passion to the choruses with the EMI recording and the choruses are miked more up front as well.


----------



## maestro267

New thread? OK...

*Suk*: Praga
Czech PO/Pesek


----------



## Mahlerian

Berio: Sinfonia, Ekphrasis
Gothenberg Symphony Orchestra, cond. Eötvös









Hindemith: Kammermusik No. 4 for violin and ensemble
Kolja Blacher, Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra, cond. Abbado


----------



## jim prideaux

jim prideaux said:


> at work-break from various responsibilities so Schumann 4th Symphony (has recently become one of my favourite works!)on YT-performed by the VPO conducted by Bernstein-oh yeah!


and then on to Daniel Harding and the Mahler Chamber Orchestra at the Proms performing the final movement of the 2nd-still nothing matches Zinman and the Tonhalle Zurich in this marvellous music!

Like the way Bernstein is almost 'grooving' while conducting the final movement of the 4th....


----------



## hpowders

J.S. Bach Well-Tempered Clavier Book Two Preludes and Fugues 1-6.
Gustav Leonhardt, harpsichord.

One quibble-the great D Major Fugue is played too fast, robbing it of its monumentality.
A rare, surprising miscalculation, but Mr. Leonhardt is no longer around to argue with.
It would have been a great conversation!


----------



## Albert7

*Morton Feldman and others' works*

Morton Feldman's Piano Piece (to Philip Guston)






Morton Feldman's Vertical Thoughts 1:






Morton Feldman's Vertical Thoughts 2:






Morton Feldman's Vertical Thought 4:






Morton Feldman's Vertical Thought 5:






Morton Feldman's Only






Morton Feldman's Two Pianos






Morton Feldman's Two Intermissions






Morton Feldman's Piano Piece 1964






Morton Feldman's Piano Piece 1952






Morton Feldman's Piano Piece (1956B)






Morton Feldman's Piano Three Hands






Bruckner's Symphony 3 (original version)






Alkin's Le Festin d'Esope






Morton Feldman's Triadic Memories in ballet form:






I haven't a clue what I'm hearing now:


----------



## JACE

Now listening to Pollini perform Liszt's B minor Sonata:










First time I've heard this recording. It's from the library.

Very impressive.


----------



## Guest

Aho's early pieces are very accessible--Chopin meets Rachmaninov. The later ones are more dissonant but still musical. His Sonata sounds like it's just barely playable in places! Great sound.


----------



## aajj

Debussy - Sonata for Cello & Piano, Syrinx for Flute and Sonata for Flute, Viola & Harp.

Maurice Gendron, cello. Jean Francaix, piano. 
Roger Bourdin, flute. Colette LeQuien, viola. Annie Challan, harp.










Brahms - Trio for Clarinet, Cello & Piano.
Franklin Cohen, clarinet. Stephen Geber, cello. Vladimir Ashkenazy, piano.










Brahms - String Sextet No. 2
Raphael Ensemble.


----------



## Morimur

*Johann Sebastian Bach - (2001) Matthäus-Passion (Harnoncourt, Schönberg Chor)*

Johann Sebastian Bach - (2001) Matthäus-Passion (Harnoncourt, Schönberg Chor) (3 CD)










After listening to this in one sitting, while simultaneously working on my design portfolio-I am all "Bached" out.

I am taking a damn nap!


----------



## DiesIraeCX

*Ludwig van Beethoven*: _Op. 12 Violin Sonatas 1, 2, and _3 (Hiro Kurosaki, Linda Nicholson)

This can count as a post for 'Latest Purchases' as well. I own Perlman/Ashkenazy's recordings of LvB's violin sonatas #4 - #10. Every time I went to Half-Price Books, this recording was there and I repeatedly passed on it, hoping I would complete the Perlman/Ashkenazy set. I finally bought it because I thought I could use a little variety in interpretation, what really sealed the deal was the fact that this is on period instruments. It's a fresh and welcome change! Kurosaki is using a c.1700 Italian violin with a South German bow from around 1780. Nicholson is using a Walter fortepiano from just before these Op. 12 violin sonatas were composed. The playing is wonderful, full of life, and crystal clear! I'm very happy I got it.


----------



## hpowders

Morimur said:


> Johann Sebastian Bach - (2001) Matthäus-Passion (Harnoncourt, Schönberg Chor) (3 CD)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After listening to this in one sitting, while simultaneously working on my design portfolio-I am all "Bached" out.
> 
> I am taking a damn nap!


That's fine. The B minor Mass will be waiting for you when you awake.


----------



## hpowders

Morimur said:


> Johann Sebastian Bach - (2001) Matthäus-Passion (Harnoncourt, Schönberg Chor) (3 CD)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After listening to this in one sitting, while simultaneously working on my design portfolio-I am all "Bached" out.
> 
> I am taking a damn nap!


That's fine. The B minor Mass will be waiting for you when you _erwachet._


----------



## Cosmos

Dohnanyi - Variations on a Nursery Song, charming


----------



## JACE

NP:










Liszt: Piano Concertos Nos. 1 & 2 / Lazar Berman, Carlo Maria Giulini, Vienna Symphony Orchestra


----------



## csacks

JACE said:


> NP:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liszt: Piano Concertos Nos. 1 & 2 / Lazar Berman, Carlo Maria Giulini, Vienna Symphony Orchestra


A true giant!. I had no idea about this compilation. I will look for it.


----------



## JACE

csacks said:


> A true giant!. I had no idea about this compilation. I will look for it.


I've enjoyed it!


----------



## csacks

Brahms´piano quartets. Menuhim Festival Piano Quartet. A very nice version for this enigmatic quartets. Brahms is my favorite composer, but his chamber music is, to me the hardest to get.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

A bit measured, but absolutely gorgeously executed.



















The timbre, volume, and agility of her voice is overwhelming in this performance. My favorite artistic portrayal of Violetta is Callas' 1958 Covent Garden performance, but this has to be the most pyrotechnical _Traviata_ I've ever heard. . . yes, early sixties 'Sutherland-in-her-prime' included.


----------



## Vasks

csacks said:


> Brahms is my favorite composer, but his chamber music is, to me the hardest to get.


His string sextets are very straight forward.


----------



## hpowders

J.S. Bach Well-Tempered Clavier Book Two Preludes and Fugues 7-12.
Gustav Leonhardt, harpsichord.

Rock solid performance.

If there is a more beautiful creation than the Prelude in F minor from WTC Book Two, I've never heard it.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Mendelssohn, Symphonies 4 and 5*

On first listen, these performances don't do for me what Szell does with the 4th or Maazel on the 5th. They lack the crispness of the Szell 4th and the sympathy of Maazel's 5th in de-emphasizing its weaknesses (and for some reason, Gardiner plays the second movement is too fast. It's a dance, not a race.)









*Schreker, The Birthday of the Infantata; Erwin Schulhoff, Moonstruck.*

Nicely done. I'm a suck for Schreker's orchestrations, and this is my first introduction to Erwin Schulhoff and his vision of jazz.


----------



## padraic




----------



## Heliogabo

Bach arrangements
Angela Hewitt


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Best cover










Best "Crusaders in Pskov"










Best "Battle on the Ice"

Rolling Valhallan thunder.


----------



## omega

*Beethoven*
_String Quartets No.14 and No.16_
Tokyo String Quartet








*Scriabin*
_Piano Concerto_
Anatol Ugorski | Pierre Boulez | Chicago Symphony Orchestra


----------



## Manxfeeder

Albert7 said:


> Morton Feldman's Triadic Memories in ballet form:


I can't tell if I'm drawn in or repulsed by this. I can't think of Feldman in visual terms. But it is a creative interpretation.


----------



## Balthazar

*Liszt ~ Années de pèlerinage: Première année - "Suisse"*. Bertrand Chamayou is brilliant.

*Scelsi ~ La Nascita del Verbo*. Kalitzke leads Vienna. I hear echoes of the driving beats of Prokofiev's 2nd Symphony in the opening sections, and the chant-like incantations of the later movements bring to mind the neo-Greek chorus of Milhaud's _Oresteia_.

*Reich ~ Tehillim; Three Movements*. The Schoenberg Ensemble performs the first work, Michael Tilson Thomas leads London in the second.


----------



## jim prideaux

Medtner 2nd and 3rd Piano Concertos as performed by Demidenko,Maksymiuk and the BBC S.O.......in a word, glorious!

advice needed however.........regarding Schumann-I have quite simply grown to enjoy his symphonies so much and yet can hear very little of a similar 'worth' in either the Piano or Cello concertos-am I missing something?


----------



## George O

Oh Marschallin Blair,
Your Private Messages storage is full and won't accept new messages until you throw away some of your old ones.


----------



## SimonNZ

"Early 16th Century Venetian Lute Music" - Paul O'Dette, lute


----------



## Bas

Incroyable "La Fleur Que Tu M'avais Jetée" just made me cry. I am having a very interesting night.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Palestrina, Missa Pro Defunctis*

I've been looking for this for some time and finally found it in a $1 bin. Wow!


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

F. J. Haydn - Seven Last Words (Oratorio version) (Vladimir Jurowski; Lisa Milne, Ruxandra DDonose, Andrew Kennedy, Christopher Maltman; London Philharmonic Orchestra and Choir).









Excellent, transparent hip sound and wonderful soloists, imo.


----------



## Selby

First spin; received this in the mail today:

Leoš Janáček (1854-1928)

Janáček: The Piano
Cathy Krier, piano

currently: On an Overgrown Path, JW 8/17 (1900-11)


----------



## Bruce

*Scriabin Schumann Mozart u.a.*

I've got a few different works on tap for this afternoon:

Tchaikovsky - Manfred Symphony (in B minor) - a very young Tilson-Thomas and the London SO









Elgar's 3rd Pomp and Circumstance March - Boughton conducts the English String Orchestra









Jay Greenberg's Fifth Symphony - Serebrier conducts the London SO









A few selections from this massive Amazon offering









Serenade No. 6 in D, K.239 - I Solisti di Zagreb
Piano Sonata No. 9 in E-flat, K.271 - Herbert Kraus conducts the Vienna Mozart Ensemble with Daniel Gerard (piano)

This Amazon set has some very well recorded works on it, but the Serenade is not what I'd call a good recording. It's rather rough, it seems. I've heard several recordings by I Solisti di Zagreb, and they're a find ensemble, but this recording seems just a perfunctory walk-through.

The Piano Concerto on the other hand is well played and recorded. Not my first choice of artists, but suitable enough.

Schumann - Piano Sonata No. 3 in F minor - Boris Bloch









I really like the way Bloch handles this sonata, but the recording is one of the worst I've heard. The piano sounds curiously dimensionless and shallow, almost as if it were recorded in a wide open field with the mike right up against the strings. This is not so objectionable in the Clara variations of the third movement, but in the other movements, it is quite irritating.

And to finish, a rather random selection of Scriabin preludes, played variously by Michael Ponti, Evgeny Zarafiants, and Vladimir Horowitz.


----------



## ShropshireMoose

My most heartfelt and sincere condolences to Kevin.

Liszt's "Benediction de Dieu dans la Solitude" is one of the most comforting pieces that I know of, and never better played than on this recording:









I hope that time and music will bring you a sense of inner peace and consolation.


----------



## Guest

Schnittke Symphony no. 0

How's that work then?!


----------



## SimonNZ

on the radio:

Beethoven's Symphony No.7 - Frans Brüggen, cond.


----------



## DiesIraeCX

*Debussy*: _Suite Bergamasque, L.75_ and _Deux Arabesques, L.66_ (Zoltan Kocsis) - The Debussy Edition

*Scriabin*: _The Poem of Ecstasy_ (Gergiev, Kirov Orchestra)


----------



## Cosmos

Just finished a WONDERFUL performance of my new favorite work: Franck's Violin Sonata [Isaac Stern, violin; Alexander Zakin, piano]

Now, listening to Schumann's 3 Violin Sonatas for the first time


----------



## Cosmos

jim prideaux said:


> Medtner 2nd and 3rd Piano Concertos as performed by Demidenko,Maksymiuk and the BBC S.O.......in a word, glorious!


One of my favorite albums tbh


----------



## TurnaboutVox

More string quartets in an attempt to keep up with the works people are nominating in another thread:

*Vaughan Williams
String Quartet No. 2 in A minor*
Maggini Quartet [Naxos, 2001]










*Tippett
String Quartet No 4*
Tippett Quartet [Naxos, 2008]










*
Maxwell-Davies
String Quartets No. 9 & No. 10 *
Maggini Quartet










*Weinberg
String Quartet No. 4, Op. 20*
Quatuor Danel [cpo, 2007]










*Taneyev
String Quartet No. 4*
Carpe Diem String Quartet [Naxos, 2011]










And, goodness me, here we are in 'Current Listening Volume III'. It doesn't seem that long since we moved to Volume II. Anyway, here's to the next few months' listening.


----------



## bejart

Juan Crisostomo Arriaga (1806-1826): Symphony in D Major

Concerto Koln


----------



## Vronsky

*Igor Stravinsky -- Petrushka*









Igor Stravinsky, Ernest Ansermet, L'Orchestre de la Suisse Romande -- Petrushka


----------



## SimonNZ

Martinu's Piano Sonata - Giorgio Koukl, piano

As much as I love Martinu in other areas, I've found I'm still not warming to the solo piano works


----------



## hpowders

J.S. Bach Well-Tempered Clavier Book Two Preludes and Fugues 13-18.
Gustav Leonhardt, harpsichord.

Continuing my traversal of WTC Books One and Two.

Glorious!


----------



## Dave Whitmore

Schubert Symphony No 1 D major Maazel Bavarian RSO


----------



## pmsummer

ANCIENT VOICES
_Vox Sacra: Sampler of various works_
*Anonymous 4
Ensemble Organum
Sœur Marie Keyrouz*

Harmonia Mundi


----------



## JACE

Now listening to "Death & the Maiden" from the Quartetto Italiano's set of Schubert's last four string quartets:










I don't think _*sublime*_ is too strong a word to describe this performance.


----------



## KenOC

Scarlatti Sonatas, played on the accordion by Mie Miki. This really works!










The recording can still be had as part of a 5-disc set, on Brilliant, of Scarlatti on various instruments. Quite cheap from 3rd party sellers.

http://www.amazon.com/Sonatas-D-Sca...1&sr=1-5&keywords=scarlatti+sonatas+brilliant


----------



## aajj

Mozart - String Quartets Nos. 13 in G Minor, K173, & 19 in C, K465
Heutling String Quartet


----------



## Guest

Does anyone remember Connoisseur Society In-Sync cassettes? They were an audiophile label that issued primarily piano and a few chamber releases. I hadn't listened to any in at least 10, maybe 15 years! So today I dug some out, and wow, what rich, warm piano tone, and virtually no wow and flutter. Today's offerings were Anthony di Bonaventura playing Scarlatti Sonatas and Francisco Aybar playing Granados' "Goyescas." I have around 15 CS tapes and need to revisit all of them.


----------



## Dave Whitmore

Franz Schubert String Quintet in C Major, D. 956


----------



## SimonNZ

Kontrapunctus said:


> Does anyone remember Connoisseur Society In-Sync cassettes? They were an audiophile label that issued primarily piano and a few chamber releases. I hadn't listened to any in at least 10, maybe 15 years! So today I dug some out, and wow, what rich, warm piano tone, and virtually no wow and flutter. Today's offerings were Anthony di Bonaventura playing Scarlatti Sonatas and Francisco Aybar playing Granados' "Goyescas." I have around 15 CS tapes and need to revisit all of them.


Was "Connoisseur Society" the ones who had translucent red vinyl for quartet lps back in the 60s?

edit: whoops, sorry, I'm thinking of "Concert Hall Society"


----------



## brotagonist

I decided to give this some more attention:









Scarlatti Piano Sonatas
Sudbin

I am amazed at the variety. It seems to me, I read once that all 500 or so of them sound the same. Not so. It's hard to believe that this is Baroque music. Ravishing.


----------



## SONNET CLV

Upon reading in the latest _hbdirect Classics & Jazz _catalog (March 2015) that among the new boxed sets for March 2015 is the latest compilation from the Donaueschinger Musiktage on the NEOS label (5 CDs), I was inspired to dig into my collection of prior Donaueschinger releases from that same label and took down the Musiktage 2011 to sample for the evening:









This is music for folks who love it contemporary. I am currently listening to the opening work on disc one of this 3 SACD collection: it is "Séraphin"-Symphonie by Wolfgang Rihm.

http://www.swr.de/swr2/festivals/do...656/nid=8023656/did=8590420/7qhhtc/index.html

Noisy stuff. But just perfect, too.

I plan to soon add the new 2015 set to my Donaueschinger Musiktage collection (which, I believe, includes a good many if not all the NEOS releases related to this festival), including these:

WWE4CD20201 Donaueschinger Musiktage 2000
WWE2CD20215 Donaueschinger Musiktage 2001
WWE3CD20229 Donaueschinger Musiktage 2002
WWE2CD20230 Donaueschinger Musiktage 2003

NEOS41006/07 Donaueschinger Musiktage 2005 (SACD)

NEOS10725 Donaueschinger Musiktage 2006, Vol. 2
NEOS10726 Donaueschinger Musiktage 2006, Vol. 3
NEOS10727 Donaueschinger Musiktage 2006, Vol. 4

NEOS10824 Donaueschinger Musiktage 2007, Vol. 1 (SACD)
NEOS10825 Donaueschinger Musiktage 2007, Vol. 2 (SACD)
NEOS10826 Donaueschinger Musiktage 2007, Vol. 3 (SACD)
NEOS40808 Donaueschinger Musiktage 2007 - War Zones (SACD)

NEOS10944 Donaueschinger Musiktage 2008, Volumes 1-3

NEOS11051 Donaueschinger Musiktage 2009, Vol. 1 (SACD)
NEOS11052 Donaueschinger Musiktage 2009, Vol. 2 (SACD)
NEOS11053 Donaueschinger Musiktage 2009, Vol. 3 (SACD)

NEOS11114-17 Donaueschinger Musiktage 2010 (SACD)
NEOS11214-16 Donaueschinger Musiktage 2011 (SACD)
NEOSB00F4IE9CI Donaueschinger Musiktage 2012 (SACD)
NEOS11411 Donaueschinger Musiktage 2013 (SACD)

I have a couple from the 1990s, too, including the COL LEGNO 4-CD set titled 40 Jahre Donaueschinger Musiktage 1950-1990.

Great stuff!

So. What am I currently listening to? Contemporary music by Wolfgang Rihm.

Here's the listing from that 2011 collection:

Dohmen: zirckel/richtscheyt/felscher
SWR Sinfonieorchester Baden-Baden und Freiburg, François-Xavier Roth

Haddad, S: Kontra-Gewalt
Nina Janßen (clarinet)
François-Xavier Roth

Hagen, L P: To Zeitblom
Gjermund Larsen (Hardanger fiddle), Lars Petter Hagen & Wieland Hoban (speakers)
SWR Sinfonieorchester Baden-Baden und Freiburg, François-Xavier Roth

Mitterer: Little Smile
Ensemble musikFabrik, Enno Poppe

Rihm: Séraphin-Symphonie
Ensemble musikFabrik, SWR Sinfonieorchester Baden-Baden und Freiburg, Emilio Pomàrico

Saunders, R: Stasis
Ensemble musikFabrik

Schiphorst: Studie zu Figuren - Serie A
Neue Vocalsolisten Stuttgart

Thomalla: The Brightest Form of Absence
Sarah Maria Sun (soprano)
Ensemble musikFabrik, EXPERIMENTALSTUDIO des SWR

If some of these names seem unfamiliar, then you have some exploring to do. Lucky you. (I highly recommend Saed Haddad's _Kontra-Gewalt _for clarinet and orchestra. A must hear.)

Can't wait to get the latest collection from Donaueschinger Musiktage.


----------



## MozartsGhost

*Bach*

_The Well-Tempered Clavier 
Book 1
Preludes and Fugues 9-16_

Glenn Gould


----------



## padraic




----------



## Dave Whitmore

Borromeo Quartet & Guests - Schubert: "Trout" Quintet


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

A marvelous disc of brief pieces for solo violin by Spanish and Latin-American composers: Albéniz, Roque Cordero, Cesar Espejo, Manuel Quiroga, Astor Piazzolla, Luis Jorge Gonzalez, etc...

The biography of the violinist, Rachel Barton Pine, is a narrative of the perseverance of Art and the Artist over adversity. In spite of her family's financial hardships, she worked hard at her lessons as a violinist... home schooling allowed her to practice 8 hours a day... and she debuted with the Chicago String Ensemble at age 7, and with the Chicago Symphony under the baton of Erich Leinsdorf at age 10. Pine received several scholarships and played upon loaned instruments and wore thrift store clothing to recitals. In order to cut corners, she frequently chose to often perform works for solo violin saving money on both sheet music and accompanists came out of the family budget. At age 14, she was forced by circumstances to contribute significantly to her family's expenses by taking jobs playing at weddings and in orchestras. Explaining how she managed, she says, "I put on a lot of makeup and pretended I was older than I was."

She attained notable success in a number of violin competitions, for example in 1992 becoming the youngest (at age 17) and the first American gold medal winner at the Johann Sebastian Bach International Competition in Leipzig. She also earned 2nd prizes in the József Szigeti Violin Competition (1992) and the International Fritz Kreisler Competition (1992), as well as awards from the Montreal International Musical Competition (1991), the Paganini Competition (1993), and the Queen Elisabeth Music Competition (1993).

In 1995, her career (and life) were almost tragically cut short. Pine was severely injured in a train accident in a suburb of Chicago where she taught violin lessons. As she was exiting a commuter train with her violin over her shoulder, the doors closed on the strap to her case, pinning her left shoulder to the train. The doors, which were controlled remotely and had no safety sensors, failed to reopen, and she was dragged nearly 400 feet by the train before being pulled underneath and run over, severing one leg and mangling the other. Pine was saved by the prompt application of tourniquets by several passengers who disembarked from the train after pulling its emergency brake handles.

She sued the railroad for compensation for her injuries and legal and medical expenses, eventually winning a jury verdict in her favor. The trainline changed its conductor safety procedures following the accident and made other changes to the trains themselves.

The esteem in which she was held by the classical music community was highlighted when the conductor of the Chicago Symphony Orchestra organized a benefit concert and raised over $75,000 after her accident. After a two-year hiatus to allow for recovery from her injuries, aided by numerous surgeries and physical therapy, Pine resumed her career.

Pine has appeared as a soloist with orchestras around the world under conductors such as Charles Dutoit, Zubin Mehta, Neeme Järvi, Marin Alsop, Semyon Bychkov, Plácido Domingo, Franz Welser-Möst, Daniel Barenboim, Christoph Eschenbach, and José Serebrier.

Pine's choice of music for solo violin, which begun as a practical consideration, soon became a passion. The artist became increasingly intrigued by the entire oeuvre of music for solo violin and eventually befriended and studied with Harry Edlund who had written the book, _Music for Solo Violin Unaccompanied_ and amassed the world's largest collection of music for unaccompanied violin. Pine would inherit this collection when Edlund and his wife died.

It was during her sorting out Edlund's collection that she first came upon the music for solo violin by Spanish and Latin-American composers. Her passion for this music was only deepened as the result of Honeymoon cruise embarking from Buenos Aires to Santiago.

Beyond classical music, Pine has a passion for the Baroque, performing Bach and Buxtehude as well as rarely heard repertoire by artists including Johann Schop, Georg Muffat, and Johann Georg Pisendel. She also has a love for folk, Celtic, rock, and jazz, and performs on a 6-string Viper electric violin in the thrash/doom metal band Earthen Grave.


----------



## Becca

Marschallin Blair said:


> Best "Battle on the Ice"
> 
> Rolling Valhallan thunder.


Yea verily!!!!!


----------



## bejart

Karl Stamitz (1745-1801): Oboe Quartet in E Flat, Op.8, No.4

Pavel Verner on oboe with members of the New Vlach Quartet: Jana Vachova, violin -- Petr Verner, viola -- Mikael Ericsson, cello


----------



## SimonNZ

Alan Rawsthorne's String Quartet Nos. 1, 2 and 3 - Maggini Quartet


----------



## hpowders

J.S. Bach Well-Tempered Clavier Book Two Preludes and Fugues 19-24
Gustav Leonhardt, harpsichord

So ends my latest traversal of the complete Books One and Two, 48 preludes and fugues of the monumental WTC as performed by the incomparable Gustav Leonhardt.

Just sorry I couldn't listen to the entire 48 of Books One and Two in one sitting.


----------



## DiesIraeCX

*Ludwig van Beethoven*: _Op. 126 Bagatelles_ (András Schiff on Beethoven's Broadwood fortepiano)

I'm completely fascinated by this. András Schiff playing on Beethoven's actual Broadwood fortepiano at the Hungarian National Museum. How's that for being influenced by extra-musical content! 

"''... He played for an hour or so on the great, long piano with its strong sound, already quite battered, which had been a present from the City of London.'' So runs an account, quoted in the booklet here, of a visit by Friedrich Wieck to Beethoven in the 1820s. The present was in fact from Thomas Broadwood himself, who had despatched the piano to Vienna at the end of 1817... Beethoven is said to have retained an affection for it even after receiving a later instrument from Conrad Graf, the leading Viennese maker. So this is the piano which may have resounded under Beethoven's fingers to some of the bagatelles and Kleinigkeiten Andras Schiff plays here. The pieces, roughly contemporary with it, suit it well.

At Beethoven's death the Broadwood was sold-by then ''there was no sound left in the treble and broken strings were mixed up like a thorn bush in a gale''-and in 1845 it was presented to Liszt, who left it in his will to the Hungarian National Museum."

- Arkivmusic


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Becca said:


> Yea verily!!!!!







18:54-20:30


----------



## dreamer

I'm going to have to google this guy...






I seem to be faced with a dilemma.....I like just about everything I hear. What to buy?... I am itching to start my own little collection.


----------



## Dave Whitmore

Julia Fischer - Schubert - Violin Sonata in A major, D 574


----------



## Selby

I was listening to:

György Ligeti (1923-2006)
The Complete Piano Music, vol. 1 (1996)
Fredrik Ullén, piano









We were somewhere in the first book of Études when my 6 year old son exclaimed, "This is creepy! Can you change it?" There was not a '_please_,' involved.

So now we are finishing up, sans complaint:

Enrique Granados (1867-1916)
Goyescas; 12 Danzas españolas; 6 Escenas románticas (1996)
Jean-François Heisser, piano


----------



## brotagonist

dreamer said:


> I am itching to start my own little collection.


"[L]ittle" is relative. Be prepared to give up all of your other hobbies, needs and interests for about 5 years and put all of those resources into music. That's a pretty darned nice, but still little, collection


----------



## Marschallin Blair

I love the almost Bartokian playfulness of the "_Burleske_" second movement of Zemlinsky's _String Quartet No. 4, Op. 25._. . . and of course Kolo Moser's calendar art.


----------



## Dave Whitmore

Schubert violin sonata no. 2 in A minor D385


----------



## brotagonist

It sure took long  but it is finally here:









Strauss Salome
Karajan/Wiener Philharmoniker

Strauss was a marvellous opera composer!  I'm almost at the end of the first of two discs (listening with half a mind, while I prepare a late supper). This is great! I love his orchestration: such a pleasure to listen not just to the singing, but to the music.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

brotagonist said:


> It sure took long  but it is finally here:
> 
> View attachment 66896
> 
> 
> Strauss Salome
> Karajan/Wiener Philharmoniker
> 
> Strauss was a marvellous opera composer!  I'm almost at the end of the first of two discs (listening with half a mind, while I prepare a late supper). This is great! I love his orchestration: such a pleasure to listen not just to the singing, but to the music.


_"Maximum firepower, Commander. Fire at will."_

Crank it!

_;D_


----------



## MoonlightSonata

brotagonist said:


> "[L]ittle" is relative. Be prepared to give up all of your other hobbies, needs and interests for about 5 years and put all of those resources into music. That's a pretty darned nice, but still little, collection


How many CDs make a collection?


----------



## brotagonist

MoonlightSonata said:


> How many CDs make a collection?


Everyone defines it differently. You need to decide this for yourself, as I could not answer it for you.

I feel like I have a fair bit, but I know, from numerous comments from others here, and from 'serious' collector friends, that it is just a small collection... by their standards. Still, I do kind of feel like I have arrived at a certain somewhere


----------



## tortkis

Ming Tsao: Pathology of Syntax (mode)








Pathology of Syntax (2006-07) for string quartet - The Arditti Quartet
(Un)cover (2008) for trumpet, trombone, piano, guitar, cello & percussion - Ensemble ascolta
The Book of Virtual Transcriptions (2004-05) for oboe, trumpet, horn, trombone, violin, viola & cello - Ensemble SurPlus
Not Reconciled (2002-03) for clarinet, trombone, guitar, cello & percussion - Ensemble SurPlus
One-Way Street (2006) for clarinet, oboe, violin, viola, cello & percussion - ensemble recherche
Canon (2001) - Anthony Burr, clarinet. Charles Curtis, cello

Sparse and austere, with quite unusual sounds. I still cannot summarize my impression after listening to it twice.

Maurice Ohana: Complete Works for String Quartet - Psophos Quartet (AR Ré-Sé)









A lot of dissonance, pizzicatos, unique sonority. Very good.


----------



## Itullian

Ives symph no 1, Davis, Chandos
KUSC.ORG


----------



## Pugg

Baroque Concertos For Recorders & Strings [NEW TO CD]

Bernard Krainis, The London Strings, Sir Neville Marriner


----------



## Becca

Busoni's mammoth piano concerto with Peter Donohoe, the BBC Symphony & Mark Elder

I have had and loved the John Ogden recording since shortly after it came out on vinyl in the late 1960's but this Donohoe/Elder version is quite spectacular and has that extra frisson of being a live recording at the Proms in 1988. This is a piece which needs the Royal Albert Hall acoustics!


----------



## Pugg

​Time for some* Bach.*
*Dame Joan Sutherland*/ Elly Ameling , a.o


----------



## MoonlightSonata

Beethoven, Symphony No. 9
Bryn Terfel is incredible as the baritone soloist here.


----------



## Itullian

Elgar symph 1, Petrenko
KUSC.ORG


----------



## KenOC

Itullian said:


> Elgar symph 1, Petrenko
> KUSC.ORG


I'm listening to this too. Remember the opening of the movie _Greystoke_?


----------



## ptr

MoonlightSonata said:


> How many CDs make a collection?


When there are more then You can keep account of without a database! (for me it was when mine grew over 500 discs)

/ptr


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Disc 1
Bolero 
Alborada del gracioso
Ma Mere l'Oye
Une Barque sur l'ocean
Rapsodie espagnole

Some of Dutoit's famous Ravel recordings, his _Ma Mere l'Oye_ has always been a favourite of mine.


----------



## ptr

Alfred Schnittke - Complete Violin Concertos (TelDec)










Gidon Kremer, violin; NDR-Sinfonieorchester Hamburg (1) / Chamber Orchestra of Europe (2 & 3) / Philharmonia Orchestra (4) u. Christoph Eschenbach

Very, very entertaining, can't think of a better proponent for these concertos then Gidon Kremer!

/ptr


----------



## Saintbert

Moonlight in the morning: I'm listening to *Arthur Rubinstein's* performance of four *Beethoven piano sonatas* - Moonlight, Les Adieux, Pathétique, and Appassionata - in the Living Stereo series.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

StlukesguildOhio said:


> A marvelous disc of brief pieces for solo violin by Spanish and Latin-American composers: Albéniz, Roque Cordero, Cesar Espejo, Manuel Quiroga, Astor Piazzolla, Luis Jorge Gonzalez, etc...
> 
> The biography of the violinist, Rachel Barton Pine, is a narrative of the perseverance of Art and the Artist over adversity. In spite of her family's financial hardships, she worked hard at her lessons as a violinist... home schooling allowed her to practice 8 hours a day... and she debuted with the Chicago String Ensemble at age 7, and with the Chicago Symphony under the baton of Erich Leinsdorf at age 10. Pine received several scholarships and played upon loaned instruments and wore thrift store clothing to recitals. In order to cut corners, she frequently chose to often perform works for solo violin saving money on both sheet music and accompanists came out of the family budget. At age 14, she was forced by circumstances to contribute significantly to her family's expenses by taking jobs playing at weddings and in orchestras. Explaining how she managed, she says, "I put on a lot of makeup and pretended I was older than I was."
> 
> She attained notable success in a number of violin competitions, for example in 1992 becoming the youngest (at age 17) and the first American gold medal winner at the Johann Sebastian Bach International Competition in Leipzig. She also earned 2nd prizes in the József Szigeti Violin Competition (1992) and the International Fritz Kreisler Competition (1992), as well as awards from the Montreal International Musical Competition (1991), the Paganini Competition (1993), and the Queen Elisabeth Music Competition (1993).
> 
> In 1995, her career (and life) were almost tragically cut short. Pine was severely injured in a train accident in a suburb of Chicago where she taught violin lessons. As she was exiting a commuter train with her violin over her shoulder, the doors closed on the strap to her case, pinning her left shoulder to the train. The doors, which were controlled remotely and had no safety sensors, failed to reopen, and she was dragged nearly 400 feet by the train before being pulled underneath and run over, severing one leg and mangling the other. Pine was saved by the prompt application of tourniquets by several passengers who disembarked from the train after pulling its emergency brake handles.
> 
> She sued the railroad for compensation for her injuries and legal and medical expenses, eventually winning a jury verdict in her favor. The trainline changed its conductor safety procedures following the accident and made other changes to the trains themselves.
> 
> The esteem in which she was held by the classical music community was highlighted when the conductor of the Chicago Symphony Orchestra organized a benefit concert and raised over $75,000 after her accident. After a two-year hiatus to allow for recovery from her injuries, aided by numerous surgeries and physical therapy, Pine resumed her career.
> 
> Pine has appeared as a soloist with orchestras around the world under conductors such as Charles Dutoit, Zubin Mehta, Neeme Järvi, Marin Alsop, Semyon Bychkov, Plácido Domingo, Franz Welser-Möst, Daniel Barenboim, Christoph Eschenbach, and José Serebrier.
> 
> Pine's choice of music for solo violin, which begun as a practical consideration, soon became a passion. The artist became increasingly intrigued by the entire oeuvre of music for solo violin and eventually befriended and studied with Harry Edlund who had written the book, _Music for Solo Violin Unaccompanied_ and amassed the world's largest collection of music for unaccompanied violin. Pine would inherit this collection when Edlund and his wife died.
> 
> It was during her sorting out Edlund's collection that she first came upon the music for solo violin by Spanish and Latin-American composers. Her passion for this music was only deepened as the result of Honeymoon cruise embarking from Buenos Aires to Santiago.
> 
> Beyond classical music, Pine has a passion for the Baroque, performing Bach and Buxtehude as well as rarely heard repertoire by artists including Johann Schop, Georg Muffat, and Johann Georg Pisendel. She also has a love for folk, Celtic, rock, and jazz, and performs on a 6-string Viper electric violin in the thrash/doom metal band Earthen Grave.


What an amazing story! She deserves a biopic at the very least!


----------



## Pugg

​
The ever gracious *Pilar Lorengar* .:tiphat:


----------



## SimonNZ

Edison Denisov's Sun Of The Incas - Nelly Lee, soprano, Alexander Lazarev, cond.


----------



## ShropshireMoose

Schumann: Variations on a theme by Clara Wieck, Op.14
Mozart: Sonata in B-flat, K.333
Prokofiev: Sonata No.7 in B-flat, Op.83
Chopin: Mazurka in B-flat Minor, Op.24 No.4/Polonaise in C-sharp Minor, Op.26 No.1/Polonaise in A, Op.40 No.1 "Military"/Etudes Op.10 Nos. 6 & 4/Waltz in A Minor, Op.34 No.2
Liszt: Valse Oubliee No.1/Hungarian Rhapsody No.6
Scarlatti: Sonata in A, K.322
Mendelssohn: Songs Without Words, Op.62 No.1 "May Breezes"
Scriabin: Etude in C-sharp Minor, Op.2 No.1
Moszowski: Etincelles, Op.36 No.6 Vladimir Horowitz

Couperin: Pieces de Clavecin
Bach: Partitas 1-3 BWV 825-827 Marcelle Meyer

A stunning recital by Horowitz, from Carnegie Hall despite what it says on the cover!! I wonder if the proof readers got a rocket for that one...........I wonder if there were any proof readers!!!! It is a very well contrasted recital and all the more remarkable for the way that he slips effortlessly from exemplary playing of Mozart to the most idiomatic performance of the Prokofiev 7th Sonata that you could wish for. How wonderful to be able to sit through and thoroughly enjoy this experience of a live recital 64 years after it happened!!
How wonderful too to be able to revel in yet more incredible artistry from the marvellous Marcelle Meyer. Her playing of the Couperin pieces is a constant delight and these three Bach Partitas have never sounded more alive and spontaneous in any other performance that I've heard. She really brings out the dance and spring in them and I must reiterate that I cannot recommend this set highly enough. At the price it ought to be able to give lessons to hot cakes on how to sell. Buy, BUY, *BUY!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

Muzio Clementi - Sonata in E-Flat Major, Op. 7 No. 1; Sonata in C Major, Op. 7 No. 2 (Howard Shelley).









Very good sonatas in a style similar to that of Haydn. Clementi definitely deserves recognition.


----------



## Pazuzu

Brahms Piano Trios 1 - 3 & Cello Sonata no.2
Performed by Julius Katchen, Josef Suk, János Starker.

Love how the mix put the piano in the center, and split the right and left channel for cello and violin. It's analytical but with a huge feel.


----------



## ptr

*Alfred Schnittke* - Symphony No. 9 / *Alexander Raskatov* - Nunc Dimittis (ECM, 2009)










Elena Vassilieva, mezzo-soprano; The Hilliard Ensemble; Dresdner Philharmonie u. Dennis Russell Davies

/ptr


----------



## Jeff W

*In which there was Liszt*

Good morning TC from cool but otherwise comfortable Albany! The weather is finally starting to warm up! Yay!









Got my listening started off with the two Piano Concertos by Felix Mendelssohn. Benjamin Frith played the solo piano while Robert Stankovsky led the Slovak State Philharmonic Orchestra.









Next up was Sir Henry Wood's orchestration of Mussorgsky's 'Pictures at an Exhibition'. Nicholas Braithwaite led the London Philharmonic Orchestra. It appears, from studying the CD booklet, that Lyrita recorded this in 1990 but only got around to releasing in 2007. Weird. This orchestration leaves out all of the Promenades, save the opening one.









I had wanted to listen to Franz Liszt's Piano Concertos after hearing the first movement of No. 1 on the radio. However, I quickly remembered that I don't have a recording  Instead, I went with two sets of Etudes instead. The 'Grandes études de Paganini' (S. 140) and the 'Études d'exécution transcendante' (S. 139). Claudio Arrau played the piano.









A couple of favorites to finish out the night. Beethoven's Symphony No. 7 and No. 8. John Eliot Gardiner led the Orchestre Révolutionnaire et Romantique.


----------



## bejart

George Frideric Handel (1685-1759): Cello Sonata in D Minor

Tatty Theo, cello -- Carolyn Gibney, harpsichord


----------



## Pugg

Copland: "Danzon Cubano" (February 6, 1963 New York, Philharmonic Hall)
Elliott Carter: "Concerto for Orchestra" (February 11, 1970 New York, Philharmonic Hall)
Handy: "St. Louis Blues" (New York July 14, 1956)
New York Philharmonic
Brubeck: "Dialogues for jazz combo and orchestra"
[Playing] Dave Brubeck Quartet, New York Philharmonic
(January 30, 1960 New York, Columbia 30 Avenue studio)
Austin: "Improvisations for orchestra and jazz soloists"
New York Philharmonic (January 13, 1964 New York, Philharmonic Hall)


----------



## brotagonist

I decided to hear the cantata for Alexander Nevsky that Prokofiev created from his film score of a year prior:

Prokofiev Alexander Nevsky
Elena Obraztsova, Mezzosopran
London Symphony Chorus
London Symphony Orchestra
CLAUDIO ABBADO


----------



## Selby

Erik Satie (1866-1925)

After the rain... (1996)
Pascal Rogé, piano









Nothing is wrong when this album is playing.

Good morning TC.


----------



## realdealblues

Making my way through the big Fritz Reiner Box Set.

Beethoven: Symphonies Nos. 1 & 9 "Choral"
View attachment 66931


Beethoven: Symphony No. 3 "Eroica"
View attachment 66932


Beethoven: Symphony No. 5, Coriolan Overture
View attachment 66933


Beethoven: Symphony No. 6 "Pastoral"
View attachment 66934


Beethoven: Symphony No. 7, Fidelio Overture
View attachment 66935


All great recordings in my book! Reiner was underrated in his Beethoven I think. It's to bad he didn't get to record Symphonies 2, 4 & 8. It would have been a top shelf Beethoven cycle.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Act II love music, what else? _;D_- Furtwangler's treatment is pure enchantment. Blanche Theobom's Brangane just slays me every time. I've never heard any other _Tristan_ come close in emotional involvement.


----------



## Vasks

*Boyce - Overture to "Solomon" [aka Symphony #6] (Pinnock/Archiv)
J.C. Bach - Wind Symphony #1 (Consortium Classicum /MDG)
Handel - Halle Flute Sonata #1 (Besnosiuk/Hyperion)
Abel - Symphony in E, Op. 10, No. 1 (Lea-Cox/ASV)*


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Yet another excellent version of Berlioz's beautiful song cycle. If I still marginally prefer Baker with Barbirolli and Giulini, it is because the orchestral response is better in both those versions. Still, Hunt Lieberson is magnificent, her responses to the text so personal, so intimate, so communicative. I prefer her to Crespin, who can often sound earthbound. This version now joins the Baker versions, Steber and De Los Angeles amongst my favourites.

It was recorded live in 1995, as were the Handel items in 1991, a concert of arias written for Durisanti. They too are wonderful examples of her art. In baroque music too, Hunt Lieberson seems to be singing directly to the listener. Her singing reaches out beyond the microphone.

A wonderful memento of a great singer.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

GregMitchell said:


> Yet another excellent version of Berlioz's beautiful song cycle. If I still marginally prefer Baker with Barbirolli and Giulini, it is because the orchestral response is better in both those versions. Still, Hunt Lieberson is magnificent, her responses to the text so personal, so intimate, so communicative. I prefer her to Crespin, who can often sound earthbound. This version now joins the Baker versions, Steber and De Los Angeles amongst my favourites.
> 
> It was recorded live in 1995, as were the Handel items in 1991, a concert of arias written for Durisanti. They too are wonderful examples of her art. In baroque music too, Hunt Lieberson seems to be singing directly to the listener. Her singing reaches out beyond the microphone.
> 
> A wonderful memento of a great singer.


I have to have it. _;D_. . .

Crespin's early sixties endeavor is a bit too emotionally cool for me as well- but I LOVE the silvery timbre of her voice. Her "Absence" from _Les Nuits_ is sublime though- as her temperament works for the introspective longings of the poem.

If Crespin had the temperament and expressivity of Baker, Baker- utterly magnificent as she is- may just be in trouble- but that's in an alternate universe. . .

I look forward to hearing Lieberson's take.


----------



## hpowders

W.A. Mozart 'Great' Mass in C minor
Heather Harper, Helen Donath, Stafford Dean, Ryland Davies
London Symphony Chorus
London Symphony
Sir Colin Davis

A mystery why Mozart never completed this divine inspiration.
Fine performance.
The Ave Verum Corpus is a fine bonus-4 minutes of ecstatic bliss.


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1990, 2008.


----------



## JACE

Now listening to...

*100 Favorites: # 41*

Charles Ives: Songs
Jan De Gaetani, Gilbert Kalish (Nonesuch)










From my Charles Ives web site:

_"Charles Ives' song legacy presents a unique set of challenges to its interpreters. Ives' songs derive from an enormously wide variety of musical traditions, from the German lied tradition (and European art song in general), to American parlor songs, hymns, and folk tunes. In addition, Ives' own relentless experimentation, which often bore little resemblance to anything that preceded him, led to a body of works that still presents formidable obstacles to any performer, regardless of their background. In short, how many singers are capable of singing like Dietrich Fischer-Dieskau one moment and an authentic Texas cowboy the next? What's even more difficult: Ives' greatest songs typically don't come from any clearly defined performance tradition, so the performer must internalize them and come up with something new, a kind of Ivesian cultural synthesis encompassing almost everything: high and low, new and old, secular and sacred, comical and serious, American and Universal.

Aside from stylistic variety, Ives' songs also call for an enormous range of emotional responses: from mystical meditations on God and Nature to sentimental recollections of days gone by; from sarcastic, bombastic political commentary to the innocent, wide-eyed wonder of a child. The songs' broad emotional spectrum presents yet another challenge to any artist who chooses to perform them.

This [recital by Jan DeGaetani & Gilbert Kalish] is my favorite recording of Ives' songs. It really is a stunning disc in every way. DeGaetani has a completely idiomatic command of Ives' musical language, and she makes the 'impossible' songs sound effortless, even natural. She also has a special way with the strange, otherworldly elements in Ives' music, and she taps into these qualities in his music more convincingly than anyone else. Moreover, Kalish's support is phenomenal. This recording is an excellent introduction to Ives' songs because it demonstrates the broad range of musical styles that Ives employed in the genre, from sentimental remembrances ("The Things Our Fathers Loved") to leaping dissonances ("The Majority"). DeGaetani also marvelously sings my two of very favorite Ives songs on this disc: "The Housatonic at Stockbridge" and "Serenity." This one rates as high as they get."_


----------



## Saintbert

I started the day with *Arthur Rubinstein*. Why leave good company? He's not going anywhere. He's there playing the *Chopin ballades & scherzos* (Living Stereo). I might as well mention a book I recently read, called "Play It Again" by the now former Guardian editor Alan Rusbridger. It's a prismatic look at Ballade No. 1 which the author attempts to learn and play. It's interesting in that where as we usually hear the experts speaking, this is an amateur's view.


----------



## Pugg

​*Bach: Magnificat.*
King's College Cambridge choir.


----------



## Blancrocher

Gluck's Orfeo ed Euridice (Jacobs)

Sampled via Spotify. I think this is a stunning version--can't wait to get the disk in my hands.


----------



## schigolch




----------



## Tsaraslondon

More Berlioz.

*Harold en Italie*
Nobuko Imai/LSO/Davis


----------



## Celloman

Right now, I'm listening to absolutely nothing.

And I can tell you that I'm enjoying every minute of it.


----------



## Woodduck

Marschallin Blair said:


> Act II love music, what else? _;D_- Furtwangler's treatment is pure enchantment. Blanche Theobom's Brangane just slays me every time. I've never heard any other _Tristan_ come close in emotional involvement.


It's easy for a conductor to get caught up in the sheer frenzy of _Tristan_ and lose the romantic tragedy. Furtwangler never loses it. If we had his work in up-to-date sound - if he were around now, in other words - it would throw down the gauntlet for all would-be interpreters of Wagner.


----------



## millionrainbows

Linos Ensemble: Reduction arrangements of Debussy, Webern, Reger, and Schoenberg (Capriccio). I love this! Debussy's *Afternoon of a Fawn (1892-4),* Webern's *Six Pieces Op. 6 (1909),* Reger's *A Romantic Suite Op. 125 (1912),* and Schoenberg's *Six Orchestral songs Op. 8 (1904),* all in reduced chamber orchestra arrangements. These were done for Schoenberg's short-lived Society for Private Musical Performances founded in late 1918 and lasting only a couple of years, disbanded in early 1921. The recording & playing are top-notch, and the clarity is astounding! You won't even miss the big, bloated versions. Highly recommended.










Also available are Bruckner 7 and Mahler 4 in reduced form.


----------



## opus55

Wagner: Lohengrin - Act 2


----------



## Bruce

*CS In Sync*



Kontrapunctus said:


> Does anyone remember Connoisseur Society In-Sync cassettes? They were an audiophile label that issued primarily piano and a few chamber releases. I hadn't listened to any in at least 10, maybe 15 years! So today I dug some out, and wow, what rich, warm piano tone, and virtually no wow and flutter. Today's offerings were Anthony di Bonaventura playing Scarlatti Sonatas and Francisco Aybar playing Granados' "Goyescas." I have around 15 CS tapes and need to revisit all of them.


Oh yes! I only have one, though, of Ruth Laredo playing a couple of Sonatas by Scriabin, and some shorter works. You're right, the sound quality is excellent. The only problem I noticed was that the tape seems to squeal a little bit on fast forward or rewind.


----------



## Heliogabo

Last night:









Cd 1, Stephen Heller, Etudes op. 45
Jean Vermeulen, pianoforte

This morning:









Cd1, J.S. Bach, two and three part inventions
András Schiff, piano


----------



## Orfeo

*Did Someone mention Medtner? Well,.....*

*Nikolai Medtner*
Piano Concerto no. I in C minor, op. 33.*
Piano Quintet in C major, op. posth.**
-Dmitri Alexeev, piano.*
-The BBC Symphony Orchestra/Alexander Lazarev.*
-The New Budapest Quartet.**

*Plus,*

*Reinhold Gliere*
Symphony no. III in B Minor "Ilya Muromets", op. 42 (dedicated to Glazunov).
-The BBC Philharmonic/Sir Edward Downes.

*Sergei Bortkiewicz*
Symphony no. II in E-flat major.
-The BBC Scottish Symphony Orchestra/Martyn Brabbins.

*Maximilian Steinberg*
Symphony no. II in B-flat minor, op. 8.
Theme et Variations, op. 2.
-The Gothenburg Symphony/Neemi Jarvi.

*Boris Tchaikovsky*
Piano Sonatas I & II, Pentatonica, Natural Modes, Sonatina.
Eight Pieces for Children.
-Olga Solovieva, piano.

See ya.


----------



## Bruce

*Starring F. Busoni*

Ushering Tuesday into being with

Harbison - Symphony No. 2 - Blomstedt and the SF SO









I recall agreeing with Mahlerian a week or so ago regarding the quality of Harbison's compositions, that they were uninspired. Actually, as I think of this, it seems a little arrogant on my part, seeing as I'm not a composer. However, for me at least, there seems to be something missing from his compositions, and this work does not change my opinion. That said, I still think it is an enjoyable work, and would have no problems recommending it to anyone with an interest in mid-20th century American music.

Sessions - Concerto for Orchestra - Ozawa, Boston SO









which I find to be an impenetrable work. Some people might like it.

Busoni - Piano Concerto in C, Op. 39 - Ohlsson, Dohnanyi ,Cleveland Orchestra









Ah! I remember how excited I was when I first heard this concerto on the radio. I still think there are few grander statements in the piano concerto literature than this!

Zwilich - Piano Trio - Kalichstein/Laredo/Robinson Trio

View attachment 66957


I'm not sure where I got this trio. It was on an old cassette I had. I should have listened to this first, though. After Busoni, everything else just sounds watered down.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

I cannot think of more cheerfully buoyant singing to celebrate a beautifully sunny, perfectly azure-skied day, than Janet Baker doing Berlioz's "_Villanelle_" from _Les nuits d'été._ Pure joy.


----------



## Morimur

*François Couperin : L'Apothéose de Lulli (William Christie, Christophe Rousset)*


----------



## millionrainbows

Now, Celibidache: Bruckner 7. Ethereal, otherworldly, like Wagner without all that singing and bombast.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

We've been talking about the most demanding role in opera (both from an acting and singing point of view) which meant that Norma naturally came up.

Talk of *Norma* always makes me want to listen to this, the greatest performance I have ever heard of it. I can only imagine what it must have been like to be at La Scala on that night (December 7 1955). Callas is at her absolute peak. It's post weight loss, but Callas is still in fabulous voice, and her characterisation has deepened considerably. Simionato, Del Monaco and Zaccaria make for stellar casting.

Not really a performance, an experience. You can feel the electricity coming from the stage, and the audience is a palpable presence (in a positive sense). My out and out winner for this opera.


----------



## MagneticGhost

Tchaikovsky: Symphony No.4 
Dorati


----------



## elgar's ghost

Beethoven - the three op. 59 quartets.


----------



## aajj

Mozart - Exsultate Jubilate, K165 and Ave Verum Corpus, K618

Priti Coles, soprano. Kosice Teachers Choir. Johannes Wildner / Camerata Cassovia.










Alessandro Scarlatti - Concerto Grosso Nos. 1, 4 & 5

Enrico Casazza / Accademia Della Magnifica Comunita.


----------



## Kivimees

Okay, so I'll listen to a genuine Estonian opera this evening:
















Reigi Õpetaja (The Parson of Reigi), Eduard Tubin.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

GregMitchell said:


> View attachment 66959
> 
> 
> We've been talking about the most demanding role in opera (both from an acting and singing point of view) which meant that Norma naturally came up.
> 
> Talk of *Norma* always makes me want to listen to this, the greatest performance I have ever heard of it. I can only imagine what it must have been like to be at La Scala on that night (December 7 1955). Callas is at her absolute peak. It's post weight loss, but Callas is still in fabulous voice, and her characterisation has deepened considerably. Simionato, Del Monaco and Zaccaria make for stellar casting.
> 
> Not really a performance, an experience. You can feel the electricity coming from the stage, and the audience is a palpable presence (in a positive sense). My out and out winner for this opera.
> View attachment 66960
> View attachment 66961
> View attachment 66962


The energy is in the air alright.

One can hear it in the involuntary vocalizations of shouts and with the thunderous applause.

The technical and dramatic genius and perfection of Maria Callas on the December 7, 1955 _Norma_ is for my money is the single most important night of singing. . . ever.

I never knew singing like that even existed until I heard it.


----------



## Guest

Homage to John Cage
Shadows

Kurtag.

On Radio 3.
Natalie Clein, cellist.


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1971 - '78, and 2000.


----------



## Morimur

*James Dillon - East 11th St NY 10003 • Windows & Canopies • La femme invisible*

James Dillon - East 11th St NY 10003 • Windows & Canopies • La femme invisible (Bernas, London Music Projects)


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Marschallin Blair said:


> The energy is in the air alright.
> 
> One can hear it in the involuntary vocalizations of shouts and with the thunderous applause.
> 
> The technical and dramatic genius and perfection of Maria Callas on the December 7, 1955 _Norma_ is for my money is the single most important night of singing. . . ever.
> 
> I never knew singing like that even existed until I heard it.




Just got to the finale of Act I (the big trio). The audience practically tear the seats apart when she hits that top D!!!


----------



## Marschallin Blair

GregMitchell said:


> Just got to the finale of Act I (the big trio). The audience practically tear the seats apart when she hits that top D!!!


_They do though!!!!!!_

I've never heard such live audience energy for opera as I have on Callas' _Anna Bolena, Norma,_ and especially her Karajan La Scala _Lucia_. _Un-be-LIEV-able_ energy from the crowd. The orchestra just has to stop every now and then because the applause and shouting drowns out even Karajan at the helm.


----------



## Figleaf

This just arrived today- quite a bit of duplication with the recital disc from Malibran that I already have, but some tracks are new to me, like the electrifyingly-sung Pagliacci extracts including the most viscerally thrilling 'Vesti la giubba' I ever heard, after Scaramberg anyway... who needs Italians?  The other new-to-me tracks were all Puccini- Tony does what he can with that music but it is what it is- still, I only drifted off once during 'Che gelida manina'. :devil: The more interesting music- from Les Huguenots, La Juive, L'Africaine, Tell etc.- is in better sound than on Malibran, and with better sleeve notes too. Easily the greatest tenor of this period IMO.


----------



## csacks

Enjoying Smetana and Janacek´s string quartets, played by the Jerusalem Quartet. It is a wonderful disc, perfectly performed and magnificently engineered.


----------



## Itullian

Figleaf said:


> This just arrived today- quite a bit of duplication with the recital disc from Malibran that I already have, but some tracks are new to me, like the electrifyingly-sung Pagliacci extracts including the most viscerally thrilling 'Vesti la giubba' I ever heard, after Scaramberg anyway... *who needs Italians*?  The other new-to-me tracks were all Puccini- Tony does what he can with that music but it is what it is- still, I only drifted off once during 'Che gelida manina'. :devil: The more interesting music- from Les Huguenots, La Juive, L'Africaine, Tell etc.- is in better sound than on Malibran, and with better sleeve notes too. Easily the greatest tenor of this period IMO.


I just made a phone call to Luca Brazzi


----------



## Andreas

Brahms, Op. 45 (piano four hands)


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1970, 1978. If forced to choose one Debussy rec., it'd be the two books of Preludes with Jacobs.

View attachment 66965
View attachment 66966


----------



## Balthazar

*Franck ~ Piano Quintet in F minor*. Pascal Rogé on piano with the Quatuor Ysaÿe.

*Chopin ~ Préludes*. Rafał Blechacz plays them all.

*Adès ~ The Tempest*. The composer leads the ROH forces with Simon Keenlyside and Kate Royal.


----------



## Morimur

*Igor Stravinsky - Ballet Music (Abbado) (2 CD)*

In light of Stravinsky's victory over at the "Bartók vs Stravinsky" thread, I am listening to this wonderful recording again, for the thousandth time.


----------



## Vaneyes

ShropshireMoose said:


> View attachment 66908
> 
> 
> Couperin: Pieces de Clavecin
> Bach: Partitas 1-3 BWV 825-827 Marcelle Meyer
> 
> ....How wonderful too to be able to revel in yet more incredible artistry from the marvellous Marcelle Meyer. Her playing of the Couperin pieces is a constant delight and these three Bach Partitas have never sounded more alive and spontaneous in any other performance that I've heard. She really brings out the dance and spring in them and I must reiterate that I cannot recommend this set highly enough. At the price it ought to be able to give lessons to hot cakes on how to sell. Buy, BUY, *BUY!!!!!!!!!!*


The Moose knows.


----------



## Figleaf

Itullian said:


> I just made a phone call to Luca Brazzi


I hear he's sleeping with the fishes... so I guess I'm safe for now!


----------



## Itullian

Figleaf said:


> I hear he's sleeping with the fishes... so I guess I'm safe for now!


Al Neri is available


----------



## Vaneyes

brotagonist said:


> I decided to give this some more attention:
> 
> View attachment 66887
> 
> 
> Scarlatti Piano Sonatas
> Sudbin
> 
> I am amazed at the variety. It seems to me, *I read once that all 500 or so of them sound the same.* Not so. It's hard to believe that this is Baroque music. Ravishing.


Good choice, Sudbin. Re sameness, I can vouch for some forgotten piano players.


----------



## Vaneyes

maestro267 said:


> *New thread? OK*...
> 
> *Suk*: Praga
> Czech PO/Pesek


The last one went pretty quick...with all the GIANT album covers, say what.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Zemlinsky, Quartets Nos. 1, 2, 4*

I've finally digested Zemlinsky's first two quartets. Ms. Blair's description of the second movement got me interested in making the jump to the other two.


----------



## Albert7

Feldman's For John Cage:


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Manxfeeder said:


> *Zemlinsky, Quartets Nos. 1, 2, 4*
> 
> I've finally digested Zemlinsky's first two quartets. Ms. Blair's description of the second movement got me interested in making the jump to the other two.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 66988


Isn't the recording quality_ great _on those Nimbus cd's?- I was listening to the _Fourth String Quartet_ late last night and it sounded fantastic.


----------



## Vaneyes

csacks said:


> Enjoying Smetana and Janacek´s string quartets, played by the Jerusalem Quartet. It is a wonderful disc, perfectly performed and magnificently engineered.
> View attachment 66971


Is that the new 'n improved Bruce Jenner? Lemme get my glasses.


----------



## jim prideaux

have not listened to this CD since being rather disappointed the first few times through so I thought it might be time to return to it!

Taneyev-2nd and 4th Symphonies performed by Polyansky and the Russian State S.O.........already more impressed than I had been!


----------



## MoonlightSonata

Schoenberg - Verklarte Nacht
Absolutely stunning! My favourite Schoenberg work so far!


----------



## Manxfeeder

Marschallin Blair said:


> Isn't the recording quality_ great _on those Nimbus cd's?- I was listening to the _Fourth String Quartet_ late last night and it sounded fantastic.


Yes, it is. Add to that their Guarneri, Amati, and other superlative instruments, and it's some kind of wonderful.


----------



## Haydn man

Having noted the glowing recommendations of TC members I am trying this version.
I have never heard this work before, my first impressions are the wonderful singing of Janet Baker and quality of the recording.
Yet another work that requires more detailed listening!


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Feldman, Cello and Orchestra, Triadic Memories*

On first listen to this recording of Cello and Orchestra, I prefer Michael Tilson Thomas. Unless I'm missing something.


----------



## SimonNZ

on the radio:

Shostakovich (arr.Barshai): Chamber Symphony in C minor Op 110a - Clio Gould, violin and cond.


----------



## Albert7

This lovely album featuring Feldman's "Rothko Chapel" as the centerpiece:


----------



## Guest

I bought this for $1.95--certainly money well spent for such wonderful music and sublime music-making.


----------



## Bruce

*Tubin Opera*



Kivimees said:


> Okay, so I'll listen to a genuine Estonian opera this evening:
> 
> View attachment 66963
> 
> View attachment 66964
> 
> 
> Reigi Õpetaja (The Parson of Reigi), Eduard Tubin.


Neat! I didn't know Tubin wrote any operas. I'm familiar with a few of his symphonies, but I'll have to give this one a try.


----------



## Jos

Joseph Haydn

The very elegant Pianotrios (volume 1), Beaux arts trio

Philips, 1979


----------



## Bruce

*Liebowitz's Beethoven*

This evening, it's

Beethoven - Symphony No. 4 in B-flat, Op. 60 - Liebowitz - Royal PO









I've listened to a few of the Beethoven symphonies by Liebowitz on this collection, and most of them are pretty well performed. But I was rather disappointed by the 4th. Liebowitz doesn't seem to bring the same commitment to this as he does to the others.

Paine - Symphony No. 1 in C minor - Mehta - NYPO









Carter - Night Fantasies - Charles Rosen (piano)









Scriabin - Piano Sonata No. 5 in F# - Lettberg (piano)









Liszt - Transcendental Etudes 5 and 6 - Louis Kentner (piano)









This purchase was worthwhile for Kentner's playing alone.


----------



## JACE

Brahms: String Quintet No. 1 in F, Op. 88 / Amadeus Quartet (via Spotify)


----------



## LancsMan

*Jehan Alain: Complete organ works* Marie-Claire Alain on Ultima








Well I've had over a week with no music to speak of as I've been visiting my mother. (A slight lie because last Friday I went to a concert in Manchester where the BBC Philharmonic played Vaughan Williams Job - a rather poor turn out in the audience I thought). So now I'm back home I'm listening to this double CD. Quite a favourite of mine.


----------



## Mahlerian

Bartók: Viola Concerto (completed by Serly)
Tabea Zimmerman, Bavarian Radio Symphony Orchestra, cond. Shallon
Bartók: Miraculous Mandarin Suite; Music for Strings, Percussion, and Celesta
Philadelphia Orchestra, cond. Ormandy


----------



## Itullian

Act 3


----------



## SimonNZ

on the radio:

Richard Strauss' Sonatine No.1 "From An Invalid's Workshop" - Michael Collins, cond.


----------



## DiesIraeCX

*Bartok*: _Violin Concerto #2_ (Stern/Bernstein-NYP)

Like Schoenberg, Bartok is such a refreshing mixture of the modern with tradition. But with Bartok, there is a wonderful folk element as well.










-------

*Mozart*: _String Quintet No. 4, K. 516 _

Marton Bonitz - violin
Aniko Halasz - violin
Marine Kataoka - viola
Robert Radnai - viola
Peter Villanyi - cello

*Members of the Győr Philharmonic Orchestra, Hungary*


----------



## Vronsky

*Sergei Prokofiev -- Romeo and Juliet*









Sergei Prokofiev, London Symphony Orchestra, André Previn -- Romeo and Juliet


----------



## csacks

Vasks said:


> His string sextets are very straight forward.


I do love them. The second movement of the first one is heartrending. 
I was thinking in the violin and in the cello sonatas as difficult pieces


----------



## Jeff W

*In which Jeff went to the gym*









Listened to the Grieg and Schumann Piano Concertos while working out today. Leon Fleisher played the solo piano while George Szell led the Cleveland Orchestra.


----------



## Autocrat

Autocrat said:


> This morning's commute: Symphony No. 1, Nutcracker Suite and part of Der Sturm Op. 18 (Sinfonische Phantasie nach Shakespeare)
> 
> View attachment 66819
> 
> 
> Chicago Symphony Orchestra / Claudio Abbado


Still working my way through the box. Today I listened to The Year 1812 (hated it as usual), Symphony No. 3 and the Romeo and Juliet Overture-Fantasy. Also the first 2 movements of Symphony No. 4.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Brahms, Sextet No. 2*

Quatuor Sine Nomine. Great name for a quartet. Except this is a sextet. Maybe they should be Quatuor Sine Mathematica.


----------



## Guest

Symphony No. 6 today: another incandescent performance by Celi and company!


----------



## JACE

*Richard Strauss: Eine Alpinesinfonie / Herbert von Karajan, Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra*

This is such a great recording. I should have included it in my *100 Favorites* list!


----------



## Alfacharger

I listened to two conductors featured on the "bad Mahler conductor thread". First the "paint by numbers" second by Kaplan.










Then the Ozawa fourth which is my favorite version of this symphony.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

*Britten* - songs
Lord, I have sinned (Pelham Humfreys)
Hymn to God the Father (Pelham Humfreys)
A Hymn on Divine Musick (William Croft)
Evening (Ronald Duncan)
Morning (Ronald Duncan)
Night (Ronald Duncan)
Night Covers Up The Rigid Land (WH Auden)
Fish In The Unruffled Lakes (WH Auden)
To Lie Flat On The Back With The Knees Flexed (WH Auden)
Red Cockatoo: A Poison Tree (Blake)
The Holy Sonnets of John Donne
Ian Bostridge (tenor), Graham Johnson (piano) [Hyperion, 1995]

Stunning.










*George Onslow
String Quartet No. 11 in D minor, Op.10 No.2
String Quartet No. 9 in F minor, Op. 9 No.3
String Quartet No. 15 in E flat major, Op.21 No.3*
Quatuor Ruggieri [Agogique, 2012]

Lively and inventive classical string quartets from the early 1820s


----------



## bejart

Felix Mendelssohn (1809-1847): Violin Concerto in E Minor, Op.64

Sir Adrian Boult conducting the Philharmonia Orchestra -- Michael Rabin, violin


----------



## brotagonist

Catching a glimpse of infinity:

Nørgård Symphony 3
Segerstam/Danish N'l RSO


----------



## ShropshireMoose

Beethoven: Sonata in A, Op.101
Chopin: Barcarolle, Op.60/Nocturne in F Minor, Op.55 No.1/Polonaise in F-sharp Minor, Op.44
Scarlatti: Sonatas - A, K.101/F-sharp, K.319/G, K.260/F Minor, K.466/G, K.55
Schumann: Arabeske, Op.18
Rachmaninoff: Etudes-Tableau, Op.39 Nos. 5 & 9
Schumann: Traumerei, Op.15 No.7
Chopin: Mazurka in F Minor, Op.7 No.3
Horowitz: Variations on themes from Bizet's "Carmen" Vladimir Horowitz

J.S.Bach: Chromatic Fantasia and Fugue BWV 903/Toccatas BWV 910-913/Italian Concerto BWV 971/Two Part Inventions BWV 772-786/Three Part Inventions BWV 787-801/English Suite No.4 BWV 809 Marcelle Meyer

Another Horowitz recital juxtaposed with more Bach from Marcelle Meyer, and she certainly doesn't suffer by comparison let me tell you!! Her never failing inventiveness is a constant delight, and never more so than in the two and three part inventions, this is playing of a very high order indeed. I know I keep harping on about it, but I really cannot get over the fact that she is not better known. If I was possessed of the tendency to get up on rooftops and shout about things, then Mme. Meyer would be featured on a regular basis until the whole world recognised her for the wonderful artist that she was. With regard to her Bach playing 'twould be a case of "Hallelujah...... and then some!!!!" 
The Horowitz recital dates from 12th November, 1967 and the recording is absolutely superb, very natural sounding, and Horowitz himself sounds very relaxed and at ease. This is one of the most enjoyable recitals I've ever heard. The performance of Chopin's Barcarolle is by far the best of his several recordings of that work, as is Schumann's Arabeske, in fact I think this is the finest performance of the Arabeske that I've ever heard by anyone. His Scarlatti is always a delight, he and Sudbin are, thus far, my two favourite pianists in this repertoire, I add the qualifier as I've not yet reached Marcelle Meyer's Scarlatti recordings in her set, I've a feeling that she may well have to join them as amongst the best, I certainly hope so.......


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

S. Taneyev Piano Quartet, the 2nd movement:






Now THIS is chamber music I can appreciate immediately! If only more chamber music was like it in style and depth...


----------



## brotagonist

Oldie but Goodie:

Murail Gondwana


----------



## SimonNZ

Ivo Malec's Vox, Vocis, F


----------



## brotagonist

Lachenmann Mouvement
[keine Angaben]

No indications, but it is sort of a piano concerto... with electronics? instrumentalists? both? I have long been intrigued by the music of Lachenmann.

Oops! Maybe  I think the Schoenberg piece was playing in another tab at the same time, so likely scratch the piano


----------



## DiesIraeCX

*Georg Friedrich Haas *

- _Violin Concerto_
- _Concerto Grosso No. 2_

Not sure what to think about these, I don't know if I'm "convinced" of the eeriness and disquieting mood of these pieces.

-----

*Thomas Adès*: Violin Concerto "Concentric Paths" Op. 24 (Anthony Maarwood on violin, Chamber Orchestra of Europe)

I enjoyed this one much more.

- Georg Friedrich Haas (born 16 August 1953 in Graz, Austria)
- Thomas Adès (born 1 March 1971) is a British composer, pianist and conductor.


----------



## brotagonist

For Mahlerian:

Schoenberg Fünf Klavierstücke, Op. 23
Gould


----------



## SimonNZ

David Lang's The Little Match Girl Passion - Theatre Of Voices, Paul Hillier


----------



## brotagonist

François-Bernard Mâche Korwar for harpsichord, birds, human voice, pigs, etc.
Harpsichord: Jukka Tiensuu

One doesn't hear this composer's name much any more, but I discovered him way back along with Malec, Stockhausen, etc. Musique concrète with harpsichord?

I used to have this one (and another?):


----------



## brotagonist

Mâche's Korwar was a trip back to remember when :lol:

Enough playing. Now for the main course:









Strauss Salome Karajan Wien


----------



## bejart

Mozart: Violin Sonata in G Major, KV 379

Salvatore Accardo, violin -- Bruno Canino, piano


----------



## MozartsGhost

*Grieg *
_Concerto for Piano & Orchestra in A Minor, Op 16_

*Moussorgsky*
_Pictures . . . 
_
Philippe Entremont pianist
Philadelphia Orchestra
Eugene Ormandy conducting


----------



## SimonNZ

Stockhausen's Stimmung - Theatre Of Voices, Paul Hillier


----------



## Becca

Mikhael Glinka - _Kamarinskaya_ and other pieces

And therein lies a tale and a question. When I bought my first CD player/burner, the first CD that I made was a copy of a vinyl disk of various Glinka orchestral pieces that I must have borrowed from the library. Unfortunately I never wrote down the names of the pieces or the artists, all that I remember is that is was a Soviet orchestra on EMI/Angel's Melodiya series. The conductor was probably Evgeni Svetlanov. Is anyone familiar with it and can send me the contents?


----------



## MozartsGhost

*Gustav Mahler*
_Symphony No 3 in D Minor_

New York Philharmonic
Leonard Bernstein conducting


----------



## Dave Whitmore

Beethoven - Symphony No. 9 (Proms 2012)


----------



## Mahlerian

Stravinsky: A Sermon, A Narrative, and A Prayer; Anthem; Threni
Columbia Symphony Orchestra, cond. Stravinsky









Schoenberg: Four Pieces for choir, Three Satires
BBC Singers, cond. Boulez


----------



## SimonNZ

Becca said:


> Mikhael Glinka - _Kamarinskaya_ and other pieces
> 
> And therein lies a tale and a question. When I bought my first CD player/burner, the first CD that I made was a copy of a vinyl disk of various Glinka orchestral pieces that I must have borrowed from the library. Unfortunately I never wrote down the names of the pieces or the artists, all that I remember is that is was a Soviet orchestra on EMI/Angel's Melodiya series. The conductor was probably Evgeni Svetlanov. Is anyone familiar with it and can send me the contents?


This one?:










http://www.ebay.ca/itm/EVGENY-SVETL...LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item1c4f11ab00&_uhb=1

if not, can you remember vaguely what the cover looked like?


----------



## Pugg

*Liszt*: The Virtuoso Liszt
Gary Graffman


----------



## brotagonist

Not sure how far I'll get tonight, but I hope to hear both Schumann Symphonies I & 2 (Inbal/New Phil).









Aside from some of his lieder and Kreisleriana, I didn't know anything of Schumann's music, when I discovered this at a local shop used for a few bucks a few summers ago.

I was pretty pleased just now when I recognized the third movement of the 1st Symphony.

Pentatone has reissued some, if not all, of these on SACD.


----------



## Pugg

Brahms: "Violin Concerto in D major, Op.77" (New York April 15, 1961)
Sibelius: "Violin Concerto in D minor Op.47" (New York January 15, 1963)
[Soloist] Zino Francescatti (Vn), the New York Philharmonic


----------



## Selby

Mitsuko Uchida
Schönberg: Piano Concerto; Klavierstücke • Berg: Sonata • Webern: Variations 
2001

currently: Webern: Varations for piano, Op. 27 (1936) - 1. Sehr mäßig

Already an iconic recording.


----------



## Josh

Frost: Parapraxis, Bassoon Concerto
Karlsen: Serenata










What a wonderful discovery! The three works are very different from one another yet equally magnificent. Highly recommended.

Review: http://www.arkivmusic.com/classical/Name/Ingo-Ernst-Reihl/Conductor/233676-3

Samples: http://www.allmusic.com/album/steph...erto-kjell-mørk-karlsen-serenata-mw0002182322


----------



## SimonNZ

Philippe Hurel's Leçon de choses - Ensemble Intercontemporain










Alexander Raskatov's Misteria brevis - Alexei Vinogradov, cond.


----------



## Kivimees

Bruce said:


> Neat! I didn't know Tubin wrote any operas. I'm familiar with a few of his symphonies, but I'll have to give this one a try.


Tubin finished two operas and left two unfinished. Reigi Õpetaja was his second (1971), the first being Barbara von Tisenhusen (1968). His unfinished operas were started during the war before Tubin fled to Sweden.

Reigi Õpetaja was recorded on CD on the Ondine label, but I think it is out of print and only used copies would be available. For just a listen, go to:

http://klassikaraadio.err.ee/v/eestiklassikaplaat4/saated/e6d3408d-8e27-42eb-a701-41cf78e526ef

I don't know how long the link will work and be warmed the first 8 minutes or so features an announcer telling you everything you want to know about the opera --- in Estonian! :tiphat:


----------



## TurnaboutVox

brotagonist said:


> Lachenmann Mouvement
> [keine Angaben]
> 
> No indications, but it is sort of a piano concerto... with electronics? instrumentalists? both? I have long been intrigued by the music of Lachenmann.
> 
> Oops! Maybe  I think the Schoenberg piece was playing in another tab at the same time, so likely scratch the piano


Oh yes! Last week I was listening on Spotify to a contemporary string quartet for the first time - it may have been Beat Furrer 3. That's interesting, I thought, isn't he quoting great chunks of Beethoven's Op 18/5 in amongst the contemporary stuff, and how are they doing that? Is it a tape recording alongside the live quartet? No, as it happens, it was that Foobar had started up in parallel.


----------



## Pazuzu

Quatuor Talich - Mozart: Complete String Quartets









Quartetto Italiano - Mozart: The String Quartets

I'm sampling snippets of these on youtube. I'm on the market for an integrale of Mozart's string quartets, but there is a jungle out there and I'm quite confused... Any suggetions?


----------



## jim prideaux

Isserlis/Norrington/COE-Haydn's Sinfonia Concertante............

early spring day,drive to work while listenintg to the above.........marvellous!


----------



## ptr

*Alberto Ginastera* - Complete Piano & Chamber Works with piano (Pieran)







-








Barbara Nissman, piano

/ptr


----------



## almc

...your body is a city on fire
my body is an oboe playing Vivaldi...


----------



## csacks

First time listening to Kabalevsky´s cello concert. Hannover Radio Philharmonic Orchestra and Fiji Oue. So far so good.


----------



## bejart

Jan Dismas Zelenka (1679-1745): Concerto Grosso in G Major

Jiri Havlik directing the Benda Chamber Orchestra


----------



## Jeff W

*In which there was Brahms*

Good morning TC from cool yet sunny Albany! Had a night of nothing but Brahms. Stay awhile and listen!









There had been a lot of chatter, at least in my mind, about the Brahms String Sextets over the past couple of days. So, naturally, I had to give them a listen. The Amadeus Quartet were joined by Cecil Aronowitz on second Viola and by William Pleeth on second Cello.









The German Requiem was next on my listening for the night. Otto Klemperer led the Philharmonia Orchestra and Chorus with Elizabeth Schwarzkopf and Dietrich Fischer-Dieskau as vocal soloists.









Symphonies No. 2 & 3 with Bernard Haitink leading the Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra came next. As an aside, the Brahms Symphony No. 2 is probably my favorite of the fours Brahms symphonies.









Gave a spin of the two Cello Sonatas next. Mstislav Rostropovich (cello) & Rudolf Serkin (piano) were the players. This one is so good that I don't think I will ever need another recording of these!









Lastly, the Piano Concerto No. 1. Emil Gilels played the solo piano while Eugen Jochum led the Berlin Philharmonic.


----------



## Pugg

​*Donizetti: Lucrezia Borgia.*
*Dame Joan Sutherland/*Wixell/ Aragall / Horne.:tiphat:


----------



## realdealblues

Pazuzu said:


> View attachment 67031
> 
> 
> Quatuor Talich - Mozart: Complete String Quartets
> 
> View attachment 67032
> 
> 
> Quartetto Italiano - Mozart: The String Quartets
> 
> I'm sampling snippets of these on youtube. I'm on the market for an integrale of Mozart's string quartets, but there is a jungle out there and I'm quite confused... Any suggetions?


They are both excellent. I personally prefer Quartetto Italiano but I'm sure you'll get lots of recommendations for Talich too. Truth is they are both great and you should be happy with either.


----------



## realdealblues

More from the big Fritz Reiner box set.

Bartok: Concerto For Orchestra
View attachment 67045


Bartok: Music For Strings, Percussion & Celesta, Hungarian Sketches
View attachment 67046


----------



## Vasks

_Gave this new arrival its first spin_


----------



## Morimur

Vasks said:


> _Gave this new arrival its first spin_


Don't know about the music, but that cover is dreadful.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Giulini _Don Giovanni_, Act I, Scenes iv and v

I can't imagine a better female cast of principals for this opera- all of whom sing drop dead gorgeous in every way.










Karajan's live Vienna State Opera _Don Carlo_ from 1979 is more of a mixed bag than I anticipated. I was expecting more fervid singing than on his EMI studio endeavor with the BPO, though I didn't readily experience this- that is to say, with the sole exception of some of Agnes Balthsa's passages as Princess Eboli-which were exciting and superbly sung. I'm glad that I have the opera just for her performance. Mirella Freni gets a solid 'B'-'B+'.










The most impassioned conducting and singing for the dramatic passages with Princess Eboli that I've heard is still the live Vienna State Opera performance from 1970 with Shirley Verrett conducted by Horst Stein.










Overall, if I _had_ to choose just 'one'_ Don Carlo_, it would be the famed Giulini- and it would be for the caliber and the performance of the principals alone though not for Giulini's conducting.

All said, the live Karajan Vienna State Opera performance shouldn't be underrated for the aforementioned reasons with Baltsa. Moreover, the choral climaxes and playing of the VPO have their magnificent moments- though I wish some of the dramatic sections were paced more like the Horst Stein. The recording quality is a bit recessed and slightly flat- but these are the only misgivings I have.

I'm happy to have this performance.


----------



## padraic

Mahler, Symphony No. 6 - Sir John Barbirolli & New Philharmonia Orchestra

I gather that this reading has stirred up some small amount of controversy as it seems to be a significant departure from performances by the usual suspects (Bernstein, Tennstedt, etc.) but it really does seem to click with me.


----------



## Pazuzu

Saint-Saëns: Cello Concertos Nos. 1 & 2

I'm in the right mood for some Saint-Saëns


----------



## jim prideaux

have often encountered mention of how great Szell's recording's of the Schumann symphonies are with the Cleveland Orch.I have thus far relied on Zinman and Gardiner and have recently grown to love these works-today during a break at work I have listened for the first time to Szell in the performance of the 2nd.....goodness me!

so on to amazon for a 2nd hand copy as with one listen I very quickly realised what all the fuss is about.....


----------



## Vasks

Morimur said:


> Don't know about the music, but that cover is dreadful.


The specific pieces on this disc troubled me. As much as previous music of Schoenfeld amused me and Auerbach touched me these pieces didn't. And the piece by Yi proved that just because musical authorities showered her with many prizes and honors does not translate into writing high quality music. And Newman should stick to just cello playing.

A dog of a disc. It's not that it's bad music , just nothing really good


----------



## JACE

Pazuzu said:


> Quatuor Talich - Mozart: Complete String Quartets
> 
> Quartetto Italiano - Mozart: The String Quartets
> 
> I'm sampling snippets of these on youtube. I'm on the market for an integrale of Mozart's string quartets, but there is a jungle out there and I'm quite confused... Any suggetions?


I have the Quartetto Italiano's version of Mozart's "Haydn Quartets" (Nos. 14-19), and they're wonderful. I haven't heard their performances of the other quartets though.

I've never heard the Talich Quartet play Mozart. But, based on their performances of Beethoven's SQs -- which are fantastic -- I bet their performances would be excellent too. And probably much like the Quartetto Italiano's, with a warm, blended, euphonious sound.

For contrast, you might want to try a quartet like, say, the Emerson Quartet. To my ears, they're much harder edged and "American-sounding." I tend to lean more toward quartets like the Talich and the Italiano -- but that's just my own preference.

I hope this helps.


----------



## JACE

Morimur said:


> Don't know about the music, but that cover is dreadful.


Funny. Just before scrolling down and seeing your comment, I was thinking: "I like that cover with the railroad tracks, evoking a traveling-around-America-by-rail vibe."

Different strokes, I guess.


----------



## csacks

Janine Jansen playing Schoenberg´s Verklärte Nacht and Schubert´s String Quintet. Can not understand why to joint such pieces in the same disc. Anyway, the interpretation is perfect. It includes also Boris Brovtsyn, Amihai Grosz, Torleif Thedéen and Jean Peter Maintz.


----------



## Vronsky

*György Kurtág, György Ligeti -- Music for Viola*









György Kurtág, György Ligeti, Kim Kashkashian -- Music for Viola


----------



## Pazuzu

JACE said:


> I have the Quartetto Italiano's version of Mozart's "Haydn Quartets" (Nos. 14-19), and they're wonderful. I haven't heard their performances of the other quartets though.
> 
> I've never heard the Talich Quartet play Mozart. But, based on their performances of Beethoven's SQs -- which are fantastic -- I bet their performances would be excellent too. And probably much like the Quartetto Italiano's, with a warm, blended, euphonious sound.
> 
> For contrast, you might want to try a quartet like, say, the Emerson Quartet. To my ears, they're much harder edged and "American-sounding." I tend to lean more toward quartets like the Talich and the Italiano -- but that's just my own preference.
> 
> I hope this helps.


It helps a lot actually. I have the Bartok quartets by Emerson Quartet and even though technically well above average, I feel that something is missing (maybe the harder edged approach, as you pointed out?).
But is my only record of them and I should check also other recordings to have a well rounded idea of their style.

Thank you JACE!


----------



## Polyphemus

JACE said:


> Funny. Just before scrolling down and seeing your comment, I was thinking: "I like that cover with the railroad tracks, evoking a traveling-around-America-by-rail vibe."
> 
> Different strokes, I guess.


Happy days, photographing the Burma Road (the Irish one) walking the rails of the defunct line watching it slowly revert to nature.


----------



## pmsummer

CARMINA BURANA
_Anonymous Medieval_
*Oni Wytars Ensemble
Unicorn Ensemble 
*
Naxos


----------



## JACE

Prompted by Pazuzu's question above, I've decided to cue up the *Quatuor Talich*. (I'm spinning *Beethoven* instead of Mozart tho'.)










*String Quartets Nos. 1-6, Op. 18*


----------



## Morimur

JACE said:


> Funny. Just before scrolling down and seeing your comment, I was thinking: "I like that cover with the railroad tracks, evoking a traveling-around-America-by-rail vibe."
> 
> Different strokes, I guess.


Nothing wrong with the concept behind the cover-it's the execution that is dreadful.

It reminds me those muted posters for 'Christian approved' movies...










Total lack of creativity.


----------



## Polyphemus

padraic said:


> Mahler, Symphony No. 6 - Sir John Barbirolli & New Philharmonia Orchestra
> 
> I gather that this reading has stirred up some small amount of controversy as it seems to be a significant departure from performances by the usual suspects (Bernstein, Tennstedt, etc.) but it really does seem to click with me.


The main fault most critics found with this performance was with the pace of the first movement, most finding it too slow. Personally I have always found it a wonderful reading compared with say Bernstein's New York account. 
Barbirolli was a superb Mahler conductor and never got the laurels he deserved.


----------



## Heliogabo

From Bach Edition, Double concertos. Cd I-9
BWV 1043, 1044, 1055, 1060
Netherland Bach Ensemble

Great performance, great sound


----------



## Mahlerian

csacks said:


> Janine Jansen playing Schoenberg´s Verklärte Nacht and Schubert´s String Quintet. *Can not understand why to joint such pieces in the same disc.* Anyway, the interpretation is perfect. It includes also Boris Brovtsyn, Amihai Grosz, Torleif Thedéen and Jean Peter Maintz.
> View attachment 67051


Because they're both lush Romantic pieces for string chamber ensembles?


----------



## JACE

Polyphemus said:


> The main fault most critics found with this performance was with the pace of the first movement, most finding it too slow.


An interesting aside: I've heard this criticism too, but it doesn't make sense to me. Here are the first movement timings for some of my favorite recordings of the M6:
- Bernstein (DG) - 23:09
- Bernstein (Sony) - 21:29
- Barbirolli (EMI) - 21:19
- Kubelik (DG) - 21:10

Barbirolli's M6:I is fleeter than both of Bernstein's accounts. (Sir John is nearly _two minutes_ shorter than Lenny's DG recording.) And Barbirolli is only a few seconds longer than Kubelik, who's known for his faster-than-average pacing in Mahler.

So I'd argue that it's not that Barbirolli's account is _slower_. It just feels somehow _different_.



Polyphemus said:


> Barbirolli was a superb Mahler conductor and never got the laurels he deserved.


I agree. His approach is unique. And I LIKE that.


----------



## realdealblues

Mahler: Symphony No. 9
View attachment 67054

Leonard Bernstein/New York Philharmonic

I just felt I needed to hear Mahler's 9th today...


----------



## millionrainbows

Guillaume Dufay: Complete Secular Music


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Zemlinsky, Quartet No. 3*

Artis Quartet.


----------



## Albert7

Before heading into my first day at work, listening to this on my iPod classic:










Epic win! This album is the bomb so I'm hearing this again for the second day in a row.

Also using this for my Morton feldman lecture this upcoming Sunday.


----------



## JACE

Albert7 said:


> Before heading into my first day at work...


Congrats on the new gig.


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1968 - '77.










*Deodat de Severac* (1872 - 1921) lived during France's golden age of Arts creativity. He completed fourteen years of formal music study, before returning to his roots in southwest France. Regionalism had always been his raison d'etre.

Primary influence at Schola Cantorum de Paris was his piano teacher Albeniz (1860 - 1909). He became the Spanish master's assistant for seven years. But like Albeniz, a long life was not to be. Dead at 48, with much of his last decade incapacitated due to uremia. It's important to note that life expectancy for men in 1900 France was 45.

Related readings:

The Influence of Spanish Music in Cerdana by Deodat de Severac - Jaume Fabregas i Marcet (2002).

http://wvuscholar.wvu.edu:8881//exl...icmlzL2R0bC9kM18xL2FwYWNoZV9tZWRpYS82MjQy.pdf

Deodat de Severac: Musical Identity in Fin de Siecle France - Robert F. Waters (2008).

http://www.ashgate.com/default.aspx?page=637&calcTitle=1&isbn=9780754641056&lang=cy-GB


----------



## Vaneyes

Polyphemus said:


> The main fault most critics found with this performance was with the pace of the first movement, most finding it too slow. Personally I have always found it a wonderful reading compared with say Bernstein's New York account.
> Barbirolli was a superb Mahler conductor and never got the laurels he deserved.


With respect to Lenny M6s, what I prefer in Sir John's 1st movement (EMI) is its opening tempo. The Lennys are too fast for me. Sidenote: Of the two Lenny M6s, I prefer the more urgent Sony. That's typical of his Sony cycle vs his DG.:tiphat:


----------



## brotagonist

I used to be really heavily into this when I was in my twenties, so it is a treat to enjoy it again this morning:









Penderecki, LSO, PRNSO, et al.
Anaklasis, Hiroshima Threnody, Fonogrammi, De Natura Sonoris 1&2, Capriccio, CCS, Jakobstraum

It is amazing to come back to this music after so many years of music listening. I had no idea that Penderecki had often explored jazz idiom, but I hear the rhythm bass in places, like in De Natura Sonoris and Capriccio. The odd thing is, is that I had no idea how close this is to the BA Zimmermann album I had had such difficulty with last summer. Now, I hear them having both had some similarity of expression. I will hear Zimmermann with new ears the next time I put it on. It is so relaxing to sit back and take the time to hear the jewels in my collection.


----------



## Vaneyes

Morimur said:


> Don't know about the music, but *that cover {train tracks w. WKN Trio} is dreadful.*


This cover to your liking? I can vouch for the Haimovitz/Miro Qt. playing.


----------



## JACE

Another library loaner. First listen.










*Schumann: Fantasy, Op. 17; Liszt: Transcendental Etudes Nos. 5, 8, 10, 11, 12 / Evgeny Kissin*


----------



## tortkis

Igor Stravinsky - Composer & Conductor Vol. 1 (Andante)








Fireworks, Op. 4 (1908) Recording: 01/28/1946 
Firebird Suite (1919/1945) Recording: 01/28/1946 
Pétrouchka (1911/1947) Recording: 04/04/1940 
Le sacre du printemps (1911-1913, revised 1943) Recording: 04/29/1940 
L'histoire du soldat: Suite for Chamber Ensemble (1918) Recording: 05/1932 
Rag-time for 11 instruments (1918) Recording: 07/13/1934 
Rag-time for Piano (1919) Recording: 07/15/1934 
Pulcinella: Toccata (1922/1947) Recording: 11/10/1928, 05/07/1932 
Les noces (1917-1923) Recording: 07/10/1934 
Octet for Wind Instruments (1923/1952) Recording: 05/1932 
Concerto for Piano and Winds (1923-1924) Recording: 11/17/1943 
Serenade for Piano in A major (1925) Recording: 07/1934 
Le baiser de la fée: Divertimento for Orchestra (1934) Recording: 09/1947

Conducted by the composer, except Concerto for Piano and Winds

Hiss noise exists, but the audio qualities are generally fine for me. The music and performances are great.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

A terrific compendium of Poulenc works on 2 CDs: the Organ concerto, Litanies a la Vierge noire, Piano Concerto, Concert champetre, Concerto for two pianos, Aubade and Les Biches.

Great performances too from Georges Pretre, Pierre Dervaux, Murice Durufle, Aime Van de Wiele, Gabriel Tacchino and the composer himself and Jacques Fevrier in the Two piano concerto.


----------



## Vaneyes

ShropshireMoose said:


> View attachment 67007
> 
> 
> J.S.Bach: Chromatic Fantasia and Fugue BWV 903/Toccatas BWV 910-913/Italian Concerto BWV 971/Two Part Inventions BWV 772-786/Three Part Inventions BWV 787-801/English Suite No.4 BWV 809 Marcelle Meyer
> 
> ....more Bach from Marcelle Meyer, and she certainly doesn't suffer by comparison let me tell you!! Her never failing inventiveness is a constant delight, and never more so than in the two and three part inventions, this is playing of a very high order indeed. *I know I keep harping on about it, but I really cannot get over the fact that she is not better known. If I was possessed of the tendency to get up on rooftops and shout about things, then Mme. Meyer would be featured on a regular basis until the whole world recognised her for the wonderful artist that she was. *With regard to her Bach playing 'twould be a case of "Hallelujah...... and then some!!!!"
> ....I've not yet reached Marcelle Meyer's Scarlatti recordings in her set, I've a feeling that she may well have to join them as amongst the best, I certainly hope so.......


Amen and amen. Moose, you can keep on harping 'til the cows come home.

Due to some remastering nit-picking on my part, I'm doing MM a la carte. First was the Warner Rameau 2fer, and now being shipped is the Bach and Scarlatti EMI 2fer.

I know, drip, drip, drip. But it's all, "Hallelujah!"


----------



## Vaneyes

Kontrapunctus said:


> Symphony No. 6 today: another incandescent performance by Celi and company!


But coulda been done on 8 CDs.


----------



## Vaneyes

Kontrapunctus said:


> I bought this for $1.95--certainly money well spent for such wonderful music and sublime music-making.


My fave. Be sure to get 1 - 3.:tiphat:


----------



## realdealblues

*Brahms: Clarinet Quintet, Op. 115*

View attachment 67059


Juilliard String Quartet
Clarinet: Charles Neidich

Not my favorite work from Brahms, but it's tough to beat this recording. It's about as fine as they come.


----------



## Haydn man

Another new work for me
Melodic and more traditional than the other Debussy I have heard before


----------



## JACE

*Bach: The Art of Fugue / Emerson String Quartet*


----------



## Kivimees

A composer totally new to me,









brought to my attention by our friend Vaneyes some posts ago.

So in NFL football terms, thanks for the pass. :tiphat:


----------



## Morimur

*Béla Bartók - The Miraculous Mandarin, Music for Strings, Percussion, and Celesta*

Béla Bartók - The Miraculous Mandarin, Music for Strings, Percussion, and Celesta (Boulez)


----------



## Morimur

Vaneyes said:


> This cover to your liking? I can vouch for the Haimovitz/Miro Qt. playing.


Something along these lines would've worked better...










Why does the quintet have to be on the cover? They're all fat and out shape-comical.


----------



## Kivimees

Morimur said:


> Something along these lines would've worked better...


This cover I like! Any details?


----------



## Morimur

Kivimees said:


> This cover I like! Any details?


I just looked up 'train tracks and ecm album covers'. Looks like a Jazz album.


----------



## MoonlightSonata

Holst, _The Planets_.
Absolutely wonderful!


----------



## aajj

Bartok - Four Pieces for Orchestra
Miklós Erdélyi / Budapest Philharmonic Orchestra

Bartok - Viola Concerto (completed by Tibor Serly)
Géza Németh, viola. András Kórodi / Budapest Philharmonic Orchestra










Mozart - Sinfonia Concertante for Violin & Viola, K364
Perlman / Zukerman / Mehta / Israel Philharmonic Orchestra


----------



## Heliogabo

Morimur said:


> I just looked up 'train tracks and ecm album covers'. Looks like a Jazz album.


Yes indeed. That´s a terrific contemporary free jazz album.


----------



## opus55

*Dvorak*
String Quartet in E Major, Op.80 B57
Zypressen (Liebeslieder) for String Quartet, B152
String Quartet in E minor, Op.10
Quartettsatz in F Major, B120
_Stamitz Quartet_










I tend to lose focus by the time I get to the disc 3 or 4 in a big box sets but this one is an exception. That to me means Stamitz Quartets is a great ensemble.

*Verdi*
Attila
_Rimondi|Deutekom|Milnes|Bergonzi
Ambrosian Singers
Royal Philharmonic Orchestra|Gardelli_


----------



## Cosmos

Playing stuff off of youtube.

Right now, Schumann - Liederkreis op. 39, Mitsuko Shirai and Harmut Höll

Afterward, Schoenberg - String Quartet no. 1, the description does not list the performers :/


----------



## hpowders

Smetana Piano Trio in G minor
Joseph Silverstein, violin
Jules Eskin, Cello
Gilbert Kalish, piano

Terrific passionate piano trio! Excellently performed.


----------



## JACE

*Brahms: String Sextets Nos. 1 & 2 / Alberni String Quartet with Roger Best and Moray Welsh*
Originally released on CRD, this music is included in Brilliant Classics' 12 CD set of Brahms' complete chamber music.


----------



## csacks

Mahlerian said:


> Because they're both lush Romantic pieces for string chamber ensembles?


Thanks for your answer Mahlerian but where do you find romantic roots in this Schoenberg´s piece? It is probably my ignorance, but I cannot find them. I really would appreciate your help


----------



## csacks

Listening to Prokofiev´s Classic Symphony. Played by Claudio Abbado and LSO, in a lovely box with his records with Decca, few centuries ago.


----------



## SimonNZ

Evaristo Felice Dall'Abaco concerti - Il Tempio Armonico


----------



## dgee

csacks said:


> Do you really find any romantic root in Schoenberg´s piece? It is probably my ignorance, but I cannot.


Splutter! The Schoenberg is far more lush and romantic to me than the Schubert - which sounds blushingly classical by comparison. It's not a romantic root - it's in your face late romanticism!! That Jansen and friends disc is beautiful by the way, dug it out for the Schoenberg but listened to the Schubert as well, which has its moments but is rather overpowered by its partner

Current listening for me includes the Ictus recording of Drumming (love the second part especially):









And an old favourite for the big guy's birthday:


----------



## Heliogabo

Via Youtube

*Ivo Pogorelich's recital: Bach, Scarlatti, Beethoven
*

This guy's playing always amazes me...


----------



## MozartsGhost

*Mahler*
_Symphony No 3_

LSO
Jascha Horenstein conducting


----------



## Vaneyes

Morimur said:


> ....Why does the quintet have to be on the cover? They're all fat and out shape-comical.


Blousy tops aside, the cellists could use a bootcamp, the others look fine.


----------



## Becca

Morimur said:


> S
> Why does the quintet have to be on the cover? They're all fat and out shape-comical.


What does their physical appearance have to do with anything??


----------



## Jos

Continuing with the Haydn pianotrios. This evening the 5 elpees from volume 3.
Haydn was already pretty high on my list but getting to know this wonderful chambermusic better, he is up a notch or two. 
"Balm for the soul" I've seen it described somewhere. True !!

From yesterdays listening may I recommend nr. 7 in G major Hob.XV:41. Played the adagio with the plucked strings zillion times...


----------



## Mahlerian

csacks said:


> Thanks for your answer Mahlerian but where do you find romantic roots in this Schoenberg´s piece? It is probably my ignorance, but I cannot find them. I really would appreciate your help


It's not a modernist piece in any sense, so Romantic "roots" are not at issue. Like dgee says, it's just pure Late Romanticism (and even from the 19th century): passionate, dramatic, with an utterly gorgeous transformation of the themes at the end as everything heard in the minor in the first half returns in the major in the second half.

The piece's primary predecessors are Brahms (in its constant development and asymmetrical phrasing), Wagner (in its leitmotif technique), and Strauss (in its extension of Wagnerian harmony).


----------



## Vaneyes

Kivimees said:


> A composer totally new to me,
> 
> View attachment 67061
> 
> 
> brought to my attention by our friend Vaneyes some posts ago.
> 
> So in NFL football terms, thanks for the pass. :tiphat:


Kivimees, thank you for those kind words. The next pigskin season can't happen too fast. 

Re pianist Tateno, may I recommend also (rec. 1996)...


----------



## Balthazar

*Liszt ~ Mephisto Waltzes, etc.* Leif Ove Andsnes's controlled playing brings out the best in Liszt.

*Berlioz ~ La Damnation de Faust*. Jean-Claude Casadesus leads Lille with Michael Myers as Faust.

*Bach ~ Goldberg Variations*. Pierre Hantaï plays the harpsichord in his second recording.


----------



## ShropshireMoose

Holst: First Choral Symphony, Op.41 Heather Harper/BBC Chorus and Choral Society/BBC Symphony Orchestra/Sir Malcolm Sargent

Holst: A Choral Fantasia, Op.51 Janet Coster/John Alldis Choir/London Philharmonic Orchestra/Sir Adrian Boult

Two choral works by Holst in live performances conducted by two of Holst's finest interpreters. Sargent galvanizes his forces in the Choral Symphony, a performance given at the Festival Hall in 1964. Heather Harper is on good form, and the choir really sing their hearts out. Much the same can be said of Boult and his reading of the Choral Fantasia from the Albert Hall in 1967. It's good to have this disc of rarely performed music, which neither of these conductors recorded commercially.


----------



## ShropshireMoose

JACE said:


> Another library loaner. First listen.
> 
> *Schumann: Fantasy, Op. 17; Liszt: Transcendental Etudes Nos. 5, 8, 10, 11, 12 / Evgeny Kissin*


I wish Kissin would record more Liszt, the rest of the Transcendental Etudes for a start, as these are, in my opinion, amongst the finest performances of these works on disc. I heard him do this selection at the Festival Hall in London when this disc was released and he was terrific. A year later at Symphony Hall, Birmingham he played one of the finest renditions of the Liszt Sonata in B Minor that I've ever heard, yet another work he should record. He is a truly great Lisztian.


----------



## jim prideaux

Schumann-Symphonies no.2 and 4 (1841)version-Gardiner and the ORR


----------



## Manxfeeder

Mahlerian said:


> The piece's primary predecessors are Brahms (in its constant development and asymmetrical phrasing), Wagner (in its leitmotif technique), and Strauss (in its extension of Wagnerian harmony).


Spot on, as usual.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Mendelssohn, Symphony No. 4.*

The first time I heard this interpretation, I hated it. Now that it's softly playing in the background, it's not so bad. And the tone of the flute player is outstanding. So it's a nice background-music recording.


----------



## Cheyenne

Arditti String Quartet with Claude Helffer on Piano, Xenakis' Akea... My favorite work of his, I think. Almost romantic!


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Korngold always had an affinity for the heroic and the beautiful- and not for the kitschy, cacophonous ephemerae of his day.

Who better to score Errol Flynn's most dashing and swashbuckling scenes?


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

F. J. Haydn - Seven Last Words (Oratorio version) (Vladimir Jurowski; Lisa Milne, Ruxandra Donose, Andrew Kennedy, Christopher Maltman; London Philharmonic Orchestra and Choir).


----------



## Guest

Liszt
Sonata in B minor

Jorge Bolet


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1974.










*Federico Mompou* aka *Federico Mompou i Dencausse* (1893 - 1987). His formal music study involved Conservatori Superior de Musica del Liceu (Barcelona), and Conservatoire de Paris. The latter because of Faure's heading. He'd heard Faure perform in Barcelona when he was 9. A letter of introduction was supplied by Granados, but it was not needed. His piano teacher was Isador Philipp.

Mompou was extremely shy, never performing his largely introspective works in public. His only marriage was at age 64, to pianist Carmen Bravo, 34. Upon the death of his widow in 2007, about 80 unknown/unpublished works were found.










Barcelona Music Museum


----------



## tortkis

Llibre Vermell De Montserrat - Jordi Savall/Hespèrion XX








A collection of 14th century music compiled in the monastery of Montserrat, Spain. Fascinating.


----------



## aajj

Ravel - Sonata for Violin & Cello
Kodaly - Cello Sonata and Duo for Violin & Cello

Franco Maggio Ormezowski, cello. Luigi Alberto Bianchi, violin.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

This is self-explanatory:










Partly I'm following a suggestion made by Bejart some time ago that I hadn't yet followed up, and partly I'm responding to a sniffy review of George Onslow I read yesterday. The reviewer suggested that listening to Reicha would be more rewarding.

It is rewarding, but not more than Onslow, I think.


----------



## KenOC

Britten, Symphony for Cello and Orchestra. Raphael Wallfisch on cello, Steuart Bedford with the English Chamber Orchestra. Not a well known piece, but very fine if a bit on the gnarly side.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

KenOC said:


> Britten, Symphony for Cello and Orchestra. Raphael Wallfisch on cello, Steuart Bedford with the English Chamber Orchestra. Not a well known piece, but very fine if a bit on the gnarly side.


Yes, Britten is usually gnarly, that's a great adjective for his music. Gnarly in a good way, though!

Current listening: this [Toccata Classics, 2014]


----------



## Vronsky

*Robert Schumann/Franz Schubert -- Nachtstücke Op. 23 / Moments Musicaux Op. 94*









Robert Schumann/Franz Schubert, Emil Gilels -- Nachtstücke Op. 23/Moments Musicaux Op. 94


----------



## KenOC

TurnaboutVox said:


> Yes, Britten is usually gnarly, that's a great adjective for his music. Gnarly in a good way, though!
> 
> Current listening: this [Toccata Classics, 2014]


Reicha is probably most famous for his woodwind quintets, highly recommended. Most of his other music seems to lack character (to me).


----------



## Heliogabo

Heliogabo said:


> Vaneyes said:
> 
> 
> 
> Recorded 1974.
> 
> *Federico Mompou* aka *Federico Mompou i Dencausse* (1893 - 1987). His formal music study involved Conservatori Superior de Musica del Liceu (Barcelona), and Conservatoire de Paris. The latter because of Faure's heading. He'd heard Faure perform in Barcelona when he was 9. A letter of introduction  was supplied by Granados, but it was not needed. His piano teacher was Isador Philipp.
> 
> Mompou was extremely shy, never performing his largely introspective works in public. His only marriage was at age 64, to pianist Carmen Bravo, 34. Upon the death of his widow in 2007, about 80 unknown/unpublished works were found?
> 
> 
> 
> "Musica callada" (Silent music) is one of the greatest piano scores of XX century, there's no other music like this. It comes deep from the bells of the catalonian churchs...
Click to expand...


----------



## Saintbert

The last few days, I've been listening to *Helmut Walcha's* selection of *Buxtehude organ works* (Archiv Produktion Galleria). There's something familiar, yet at the same time otherworldly about this music, like a reccuring comet. Walcha's calm and cool style fits it perfectly.


----------



## ShropshireMoose

Rameau: Works for Keyboard
Scarlatti: Sonatas Marcelle Meyer

Beethoven: Symphony No.1 Czech Philharmonic Orchestra/Paul Kletzki

Well, Mme. Meyer was everything I could have wished for in the Scarlatti Sonatas, and her Rameau is without peer - on the piano at any rate, I love my LPs of George Malcolm on the harpsichord in this repertoire too. If you haven't placed your order yet for this set, or at least a representative sample of her wonderful playing, then what on earth are you waiting for????
The first of Beethoven's symphonies in this newly acquired cycle by one of my favourite conductors seems to indicate that it too will be another very pleasurable musical experience. Kletzki's pacing of this symphony is excellent, and the recording is lovely and spacious, a real delight, the Czech Philharmonic sound wonderful, I'm looking forward to the rest of the cycle very much indeed.


----------



## bejart

Vaclav Pichl (1741-1805): Symphony in G Major, Z 22

Matthias Bamert directing the London Mozart Players


----------



## bejart

TurnaboutVox said:


> This is self-explanatory:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Partly I'm following a suggestion made by Bejart some time ago that I hadn't yet followed up, and partly I'm responding to a sniffy review of George Onslow I read yesterday. The reviewer suggested that listening to Reicha would be more rewarding.
> 
> It is rewarding, but not more than Onslow, I think.


Thought you might like to see this from WIKI:

".... aware of the need to develop his technical musical skills, in 1808 he [Onslow] began to study composition with Anton Reicha in Paris. "

The student building on what the teacher taught him ---


----------



## DiesIraeCX

*Brahms: Piano Trios 1, 2 -Piano Quartet 1*

*Johannes Brahms*:

Piano Trio No. 1, Op. 8
Piano Trio No. 2, Op. 87
Piano Quartet No. 1, Op. 25

There's just something wonderful about Brahms' melodies.

















"_It was premiered in 1861 in Hamburg, with Clara Schumann playing the piano. It was also played in Vienna on November 16, 1862, with Brahms himself at the piano supported by members of the Hellmesberger Quartet._"


----------



## pmsummer

ROSENKRANZ-SONATEN
*Heinrich Ignaz Franz Biber*
Reinhard Goebel; violin and direction
Musica Antiqua Köln

Archiv Produktion


----------



## George O

Mnemosyne

Jan Garbarek, soprano and tenor saxophones
The Hilliard Ensemble:
David James, countertenor
Rogers Covey-Crump, tenor
John Potter, tenor
Gordon Jones, baritone

2-CD set on ECM (USA), from 1999

5 stars

details:
http://www.discogs.com/Jan-Garbarek-Hilliard-Ensemble-Mnemosyne/release/1027709


----------



## KenOC

bejart said:


> Vaclav Pichl (1741-1805): Symphony in G Major, Z 22


Why does Vaclav Pichl always remind me of this?


----------



## Guest

Morimur said:


> I just looked up 'train tracks and ecm album covers'. Looks like a Jazz album.


Looks like somebody's been out drinking and might not make it home!


----------



## bejart

Mozart: Piano Sonata in A Major, KV 331

Richard Fuller, piano


----------



## Morimur

Icarus said:


> Looks like somebody's been out drinking and might not make it home!


Boy, have I been there.


----------



## Vaneyes

Heliogabo said:


> Heliogabo said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Musica callada" (Silent music) is one of the greatest piano scores of XX century, there's no other music like this. It comes deep from the bells of the catalonian churchs...
> 
> 
> 
> Mompou's family (mother's side) owned a bell foundry. Indelible impressions were made when he visited as a kid. I read that when music times were hard, he considered a number of businesses, including the bell foundry. No specifics given as to whether he got involved in any. It's kind of a mystery to me how he survived, not giving concerts and seldom recording. 1950 (EMI) and 1974 (Ensayo, Brilliant Classics reissue) recs. are all I'm aware of. Help me out here.
Click to expand...


----------



## Dave Whitmore

Schubert: Piano Trio in E-flat major, Op. 100


----------



## padraic

Morimur said:


> Boy, have I been there.


Luckily, these days I'm already home when such occurs...


----------



## MozartsGhost

*A Celebration of Schubert & Schumann* 
The Chamber Music Society of Lincoln Center

Charles Wadsworth, Artistic Director

*Schumann *
_Piano Quartet in E flat, Op 47

Spanische Libeslieder (Spanish Love Song) for
Vocal Quartet and Piano, Four Hands, Op 138_

*Schubert*
_Introduction and Variations on "Ihr Blumlein alle" 
For Flute and Piano, Op 160, D802

String Quartet in G minor, D 173

Octet in F for Two Violins, Viola, Cello,
Double Bass, Clarinet, French Horn and
Bassoon, Op 166, D803

Der Hirt auf dem Felsen 
(The Shepherd on the Rock), Op 129, D965_


----------



## Dave Whitmore

Mendelssohn Piano Trio No 1, Lang Lang


----------



## Pugg

*Beethoven*: Symphony No.3 in E Flat - "Eroica" [NEW TO CD]

Minneapolis Symphony Orchestra, Antal Doráti


----------



## Dave Whitmore

Brahms: Piano trio in B major, op.8


----------



## SimonNZ

William Hellermann's Passages 13-The Fire

Gerard Schwarz, trumpet, Columbia-Princeton Electronic Music Center


----------



## Pugg

​*Mozart* : piano concerto's
17/18

*Murray Perahia *


----------



## SimonNZ

Hindemith's Cello Concerto No.3 - David Geringas, cello, Werner Andreas Albert, cond.










Gubaidulina's Cello Concerto No.2 "And: The Feast Is In Full Progress"

David Geringas, cello, Jukka-Pekka Saraste, cond.


----------



## Pazuzu

Before







György Ligeti Edition 1: String Quartets and Duets - Arditti String Quartet

You get the perfect idea of how Ligeti worked is way from the Bartók's influenced music of is early compositions to his personal (and totally different) late compositional style.

Now







Munir Bachir en concert/live à paris - Munir Bachir

I can't stress the importance of Bachir's enough. He was an ambassador of arabic classical music and his recitals for solo oud where jaw-dropping.


----------



## Pugg

Time for some action:
*Orff : Carmina Burana *.
Harding is doing a good job, no Muti though


----------



## Saintbert

Today's program is pretty much settled with *Colin Davis* conducting the *Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra* in performance of *Haydn's London Symphonies* (originally Philips; a 4-cd set I picked up in Japan is labelled Decca/Tower Records). I'm still just familiarizing myself with this cycle but I can already say it's a classic... I like how the orchestra goes from sounding big to sounding intimate. The solo instruments come off very clearly.


----------



## ShropshireMoose

View attachment 67093
View attachment 67094


Mozart: Piano Sonatas Nos. 8, K.310/11, K.311/18, K.533/494. Adagio, K.540/Minuet, K.355/Gigue, K.574 Marcelle Meyer
Mozart: Piano Concertos Nos.20 and 23 Marcelle Meyer/Orchestre Hewitt/Maurice Hewitt

Beethoven: Symphony No.2 Czech Philharmonic Orchestra/Paul Kletzki

More marvellous Meyer! Her Mozart is, as you'd expect from her, full of musical insights and I cannot recommend it highly enough (as with all heard so far on this box, and I'm now through 14 of the CDs). I was particularly taken with the tempo and phrasing of the minuet from K.311. This movement has, in many performances often been problematic for me, sounding awkward of rhythm, and generally somehow running at a lower degree of inspiration than the first movement. Not so here, she has a forward rhythmic impetus that makes it sound alive and dancelike (it is a minuet after all) and not stilted and awkward, the whole sonata is an absolute joy. Her performances of the concertos are excellent too, only making you wish there were more, good support from Hewitt and his orchestre, who really ought to be credited on the back of the sleeve, there's ample room, indeed my one carp with this set is the lack of documentation, which is the poorest I've ever seen, but set aside the glories of the playing it's a fairly minor quibble.
Then more spontaneous and alive Beethoven from Kletzki and the Czech Philharmonic, a performance with plenty of wit and drive, and wonderful playing and recording. Bravo, a thousand times bravo!!


----------



## manyene

Slovak Suite 'In Church' is a delightful movement.


----------



## Jeff W

Good morning TC from chilly and overcast Albany! Not much chance for some sunshine today, but that doesn't mean the music has to match!









Started off with this one, which has become a new favorite disc, the Beethoven and Mendelssohn Violin Concertos. Monica Huggett plays the solo violin while Sir Charles Mackerras leads the Orchestra of the Age of Enlightenment.









Haydn next. The first six of the 'London' Symphonies (No. 93 through No. 98). Antal Dorati led the Philharmonia Hungarica.









Finishing out with W. A. Mozart now. The Hagen Quartett playing the Hoffmeister Quartet (No. 20) and the three Prussian Quartets (No. 21, 22 & 23).


----------



## Pugg

*Beethoven:*
"Piano Concerto No. 3 in C minor Op.37" (January 20, 1964 New York, Manhattan Center),
"Piano Concerto No. 5 in E-flat major, Op.73" Emperor "" (May 1, 1962 New York, Manhattan Center)
[Soloist] Rudolf Serkin (P), the New York Philharmonic


----------



## bejart

Pietro Antonio Locatelli (1695-1764): Trio Sonata in F Minor, Op.8, No.9

The Locatelli Trio: Elizabeth Wallfisch and Rachel Isserlis, violins -- Richard Tunnicliffe, cello - Paul Nicholson, harpsichord


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Exciting, passionate Renaissance singing that I can _believe_ in:










I love Natalie Dessay in this.










And Emanuela Galli in this.


----------



## brotagonist

I've collected a fair bit of Stravinsky in an attempt to change matters, but he has just never been a go-to composer for me. This morning:









Violin and Ebony Concerti, Symphony of Psalms
Grumiaux, Bour/Concertgebouw
Pieterson, de Waart/Nederlands Wind Ens.
Markevitch/Russian State SO

I believe it.


----------



## csacks

Daniel Barenboim conducting Berliner Philharmoniker. Playing Bruckner´s 4th and 7th symphony. I do love Romantic Symphony, albeit it is the less typically Bruckner of all.


----------



## Vasks

These 2 pieces got a lot of spinning time on my record player when I was in my twenties and they're still among my favorites

*Skrowaczewski - Concerto for English Horn and Orchestra (Stacy/Desto)
Lutoslawski - Concerto for Orchestra (Rowicki/Philips)*


----------



## Morimur

Marschallin Blair said:


> Exciting, passionate Renaissance singing that I can _believe_ in:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love Natalie Dessay in this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And Emanuela Galli in this.


That's some good listening, Blair.


----------



## Morimur

*Anthony Ritchie: Symphony No.4*

Anthony RITCHIE (b.1960)
Symphony No. 4 Stations Op.171 (2014) [42:20]
Jenny Wollerman (soprano)
Christchurch Symphony Orchestra/Tom Woods
rec. Wigram Airforce Museum, Christchurch, New Zealand, February 2014
ATOLL ACD314 [42:20]

I stumbled upon the following review and became curious: http://www.musicweb-international.com/classrev/2015/Feb/Ritchie_sy4_ACD314.htm

This tragedy served as a catalyst for the symphony:



> On 22 February 2011 at 12.51 pm Christchurch, New Zealand was hit by an earthquake. Officially this was an aftershock of another quake the previous September. For various reasons its impact was more devastating for the city and the residents with some 185 people losing their lives, thousands injured and many buildings damaged beyond repair. One of the most iconic images to emerge from the earthquake was of Christchurch Cathedral which lost the spire and much of the tower and is now likely to be demolished completely. - Nick Barnard


----------



## Orfeo

*Charles Tournemire*
Symphony no. III "Moscow."
Symphony no. VII "Les Dances de la Vie."
-L' Orchestre Philharmonique de Liège et de la Communauté Française/Pierre Bartholomée.

*Paul Dukas*
Poeme danse "Le Peri."
L' Apprenti Sorcier.
Piano Sonata in E minor, Prélude élégiaque, La plainte, au loin, du faune...(*).
-L' Orchestre National de France/Leonard Slatkin.
-Margaret Fingerhut, piano (*).

*William Mathias*
Symphonies nos. I-III.
Helios, Oboe Concerto, Requiescat.
-David Cowley, oboe.
-The BBC Welsh Symphony Orchestra/Grant Llewellyn.

*Cyril Scott*
Piano works (Theme et Variations, Three Dances, Three Symphonic Dances, etc.).
-Leslie De'Ath & Anya Alexeyev, piano.

-->I must thank *Marschallin Blair * for mentioning the Mathias albums recently. They're quite a find.

Have a great one my fellow music aficionados. 
:tiphat:


----------



## Heliogabo

*Richard Strauss*
Berliner philarmoniker / Karajan / Janowitz

-Death and transfiguration
-Metamorphosis
-Four last songs


----------



## Bruce

*Zwilich VC*

Based on a recommendation from Albert7, I'm now listening to Zwilich's Violin Concerto on YouTube while checking out latest postings in TC. And so far, it's a good'un.


----------



## Bruce

*Forgiveness*



JACE said:


> *Richard Strauss: Eine Alpinesinfonie / Herbert von Karajan, Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra*
> 
> This is such a great recording. I should have included it in my *100 Favorites* list!


You are forgiven if your top 100 list is extended to 105 or 110. :lol:


----------



## Morimur

*Miguel de Cervantes, Don Quijote de la Mancha: Romances y Músicas*

La Capella Reial de Catalunya / Montserrat Figueras / Hespèrion XXI / Jordi Savall
Miguel de Cervantes, Don Quijote de la Mancha: Romances y Músicas


----------



## hpowders

J.S. Bach Well-Tempered Clavier Book Two, Preludes and Fugues 1-6.
Kenneth Weiss, harpsichord.

My favorite music, performed admirably by Mr. Weiss.


----------



## Mahlerian

Happy 90th!

Schoenberg: Violin Concerto
Michael Barenboim, Vienna Philharmonic, cond. Boulez









Debussy: Prelude to the Afternoon of a Faun, Images, Printemps
Cleveland Orchestra, cond. Boulez









Boulez: 12 Notations, Structures II, ...explosant fixe...
Pierre-Laurent Aimard, Florent Boffard, Sophie Cherrier, Ensemble Intercontemporain, cond. Boulez


----------



## hpowders

Morimur said:


> La Capella Reial de Catalunya / Montserrat Figueras / Hespèrion XXI / Jordi Savall
> Miguel de Cervantes, Don Quijote de la Mancha: Romances y Músicas


That's the way I imagine the owner of TC looks-distinguished, impeccably dressed, semi-Vulcan salute....


----------



## Bruce

*Chamber 3*

Beginning Thursday with some chamber music:

Kubicka - Violin Sonata from this wonderful CD of some relatively unknown Czech composers;









Grieg - Violin Sonata No. 2 - Ingolf Turban and Jean-Jacques Dünki









I'm not sure if it was the composition, or the performance, but this just didn't do much for me.

Sallinen - Chamber Music I, Op. 38 - Kamu conducts the Finnish Chamber Orchestra









Holmboe - String Quartet No. 21 (finished by Norgard) - Kontra Quartet









Gubaidulina - String Trio - Members of the Danish Quartet









Sessions - String Quartet No. 2 - the Kohon Quartet from the Vox Box set, and which, unfortunately, remains impenetrable to me, as much of Sessions's music does.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Morimur said:


> That's some good listening, Blair.


I have the Gardiner, Hickox, and Leppard _Poppeas_ as well- and the one I keep going back to is the Cavina: the stellar quality of the sound engineering and the fantastic principals (and _incomparable_ Octavia of Galli) just keep me coming back for more.

The Cavina performance is singing-'_drama_'- there's nothing stilted or staid about it.


----------



## jim prideaux

break between one group of students and the next,so Schumann 2nd Symphony performed by Gardiner and the RCO on You tube!


----------



## Balthazar

*Schönberg ~ Verklärte Nacht*. The Emerson Quartet + 2.

*Tchaikovsky ~ Souvenir de Florence*. The Emerson Quartet + 2.

*Boulez ~ Sur Incises; Messagesquisse; Anthèmes 2*. The composer leads the Ensemble InterContemporain.

*Reich ~ You Are (Variations); Cello Counterpoint*. LA Master Chorale; Maya Beiser


----------



## Pugg

*Verdi : Il Trovatore.*
Domingo/Plowright/Fassbaender / Zancanaro.:tiphat:


----------



## realdealblues

*Brahms: Symphony No. 3, Tragic Overture*

View attachment 67117


Fritz Reiner/Chicago Symphony Orchestra


----------



## padraic

Someone posted a while back a performance of Lohengrin with Solti/Vienna, Jessye Norman, Placido Domingo, etc. I tried it out on Spotify and it is _stunning_. First opera I've ever listened to.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Two extremely toothsome discs of piano variations by LvB. The Cascioli set perhaps surprisingly omits the Eroica Variations but this at least allows for the inclusion of rarer material from the 'WoO' side of Beethoven's output. Not much to say about the mighty DVs except that, as with Bach's Goldbergs, they delight me each and every time.


----------



## opus55

padraic said:


> Someone posted a while back a performance of Lohengrin with Solti/Vienna, Jessye Norman, Placido Domingo, etc. I tried it out on Spotify and it is _stunning_. First opera I've ever listened to.


I recently purchased the Lohengrin recording and was impressed using mere earphones and car speakers (road noise). Can't wait to listen on a more proper audio system.

Today's listening opens with Mr.Perahia's interpretation of Goldberg Variations.


----------



## D Smith

Schoenberg Violin Concerto Hahn/Salonen.

Her performance and Salonen's conducting made me actually like this piece, and I was able to follow the musical thoughts and emotions all the way through. Higher praise I cannot give a recording, making it a desert island disc for me.

Her reading of the Sibelius is very evocative. While I enjoy some of the more overtly romantic performances of this piece, I would not be without this one. It transports me directly to Finland.

Highly recommended.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Geoffrey Simon's _Three Botticelli Pictures_ has all of the high dignity and impeccability of a Botticelli painting itself. His _Ballad of the Gnomes_ is thrilling- and a bit risqué- perfect music for a perfectly summery California day.


----------



## Albert7

Studying "Rothko Chapel" in greater detail for my Sunday presentation.


----------



## DiesIraeCX

*Brahms: Clarinet Sonatas 1 & 2*

*Johannes Brahms*: _Clarinet Sonatas 1 and 2, Op. 120_ (Jon Manasse on clarinet. Jon Nakamatsu on piano)

Nearing completion of my "Brahms project". I wanted to hear every (or nearly every) chamber piece he wrote.

Brahms really knew his way with the clarinet! "These were the last chamber pieces Brahms wrote before his death."


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1993, 1996.


----------



## aajj

Beethoven - String Quartet No. 14 C-sharp minor, Op. 131
Kodaly Quartet.










Elliott Carter - String Quartet No. 5
Pacifica Quartet










Mozart - Piano Sonata No. 10 in C major, K 330, and No.12 in F major, K.332
Alicia de Larrocha, piano.


----------



## Vronsky

*Vincenzo Bellini -- Il Prata/Giacomo Puccini -- La bohème/Giacomo Puccini -- Tosca*









Vincenzo Bellini, Maria Callas -- Il Prata









Giacomo Puccini, Maria Callas -- La bohème









Giacomo Puccini, Maria Callas -- Tosca

It's Maria Callas day!


----------



## Marschallin Blair

I _LOVE_ Kempe's treatment of the horn flourishes at the beginning of a "Hero's Deeds in Battle."










Don't be fooled by her cute _ancien regime salon_ looks, Maria Cebotari's final scene from _Salome_ is as wild and savaging as anything one's likely to hear.


----------



## Heliogabo

*Schubert*, piano sonatas D959, D960









Beautiful playing by *Alfred Brendel* 
Two viennese masters!

"What is a "Viennese composer"? (Besides Schubert, the critic mentioned Mahler and Alban Berg.) Is he somebody whom the Viennese punished because he did not compose like Johann Strauss". Alfred Brendel


----------



## Vaneyes

DiesIraeVIX said:


> *Johannes Brahms*: _Clarinet Sonatas 1 and 2, Op. 120_ (Jon Manasse on clarinet. Jon Nakamatsu on piano)
> 
> Nearing completion of my "Brahms project". I wanted to hear every (or nearly every) chamber piece he wrote.
> 
> Brahms really knew his way with the clarinet! "These were the last chamber pieces Brahms wrote before his death."


Back in the day, the dark ages of CD (1980's) aka limited selection, the frequent knee-jerk recommendation was Stoltzman/Goode Grammy winner for best chamber (RCA rec.1981). Didn't care for it, owning it briefly. Fortunately, there's a wealth of very good recorded performances now, including yours. My fave is Johnson & Lenehan (Nimbus rec.2011). :tiphat:


----------



## opus55

*Antonín Dvořák*

Gypsy Melodies, Op.55
_Genia Kühmeier, soprano
Christoph Berner, piano_

Moravian Duets, Op.32
_Genia Kühmeier, soprano
Bernada Fink, mezzo soprano
Christoph Berner, piano_










Dvorak, highly recommended by Johannes Brahms. Beautiful melodies.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

opus55 said:


> *Antonín Dvořák*
> 
> Gypsy Melodies, Op.55
> _Genia Kühmeier, soprano
> Christoph Berner, piano_
> 
> Moravian Duets, Op.32
> _Genia Kühmeier, soprano
> Bernada Fink, mezzo soprano
> Christoph Berner, piano_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dvorak, highly recommended by Johannes Brahms. Beautiful melodies.


How's Genia Kühmeier on that? . . . No matter, I just ordered it anyway._ ;D_


----------



## Bruce

*Novak*



manyene said:


> View attachment 67095
> 
> 
> Slovak Suite 'In Church' is a delightful movement.


I agree, it is. I have this disc, too, and I think the Slovak Suite is the best of the three works recorded. Great choice!


----------



## opus55

Marschallin Blair said:


> How's Genia Kühmeier on that? . . . No matter, I just ordered it anyway._ ;D_


I've never heard of her before. She's ok I think. I like the voice of mezzos better, in general.

What do you think of the cover art?


----------



## MozartsGhost

*Paganini *
_Violin Concerto No 1 in D Major_

Viktor Tretyakov, violin
Moscow Philharmonic
Neimye Yarvy conducting


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Karajan's Act I choruses










Gundula Janowitz, front and center: Act I's "_Einsam in trüben Tagen_"










Karajan's Bayreuth-treatment of the Act II love music


----------



## Marschallin Blair

opus55 said:


> I've never heard of her before. She's ok I think. I like the voice of mezzos better, in general.
> 
> What do you think of the cover art?












Oh, you know me- I love anything _Art Nouveau _or Mucha-esque.


----------



## Bruce

*Tossed Salad*

Wide ranging mix of works for this afternoon:

Liszt - St. Francis of Assisi - Conlon - Rotterdam PO









Sessions - Piano Sonata No. 3 - Helps (piano)









The three piano sonatas are, I think, Sessions's most approachable music. Even so, it took me quite a while to make any sense of the 3rd. I'm not sure I can yet, but I do enjoy it at least.

Shostakovich - Incidental Music to Hamlet - Fiedler and the Boston Pops









Well performed and recorded by Fiedler and his group, but the music itself is on the light side.

Shankar - Raga Mishra Piloo









I don't think I've ever seen Indian classical music on the forum before. This is a bit different.

Lukas Foss - Renaissance Concerto - Menuhin with the Brooklyn PO - Wincenc (flute)









Foss's music isn't the most profound ever written, but it's always interesting, and usually quite pleasant to listen to. I'm never disappointed by anything I've heard from his pen. An underappreciated composer, methinks.


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 2005 (Conservatoire de Paris), 2006 - '12 (Studio 4'33", Paris not shown, Temple Saint Marcel, Paris).

View attachment 67127


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Bruce said:


> Wide ranging mix of works for this afternoon:
> 
> Liszt - St. Francis of Assisi - Conlon - Rotterdam PO
> 
> View attachment 67122
> 
> 
> Sessions - Piano Sonata No. 3 - Helps (piano)
> 
> View attachment 67123
> 
> 
> The three piano sonatas are, I think, Sessions's most approachable music. Even so, it took me quite a while to make any sense of the 3rd. I'm not sure I can yet, but I do enjoy it at least.
> 
> Shostakovich - Incidental Music to Hamlet - Fiedler and the Boston Pops
> 
> View attachment 67124
> 
> 
> Well performed and recorded by Fiedler and his group, but the music itself is on the light side.
> Shankar - Raga Mishra Piloo
> 
> View attachment 67125
> 
> 
> I don't think I've ever seen Indian classical music on the forum before. This is a bit different.
> 
> Lukas Foss - Renaissance Concerto - Menuhin with the Brooklyn PO - Wincenc (flute)
> 
> View attachment 67126
> 
> 
> Foss's music isn't the most profound ever written, but it's always interesting, and usually quite pleasant to listen to. I'm never disappointed by anything I've heard from his pen. An underappreciated composer, methinks.


Well yeah, it's 'Pops.' _;D_


----------



## SimonNZ

"Altbachisches Archiv: Sacred Music Of The Bach Family Before JS Bach" - Konrad Junghanel, cond.


----------



## Mahlerian

Schoenberg: Variations for Orchestra, Verklarte Nacht (string orchestra version)
BBC Symphony Orchestra, New York Philharmonic Orchestra, cond. Boulez


----------



## George O

Francois Couperin (1668-1733)

Messe Solennelle

Gaston Litaize, organ

1-LP box set on London Ducretet-Thomson (England), from 1955


----------



## jim prideaux

Schumann- Konzertstuck ,3rd and 4th Symphonies (1851 version) performed by Gardiner and the ORR


----------



## D Smith

Happy Birthday, Pierre, though I confess I was a little miffed at him for not including Debussy in his 10 Great Works of the 20th Century list. Remedying that with this CD, which has the best version of Rhapsodie I've heard.


----------



## DiesIraeCX

D Smith said:


> Happy Birthday, Pierre, though I confess I was a little miffed at him for not including Debussy in his 10 Great Composers list. Remedying that with this CD, which has the best version of Rhapsodie I've heard.


Who's on the list, out of curiosity? Are you perhaps talking about his selection of 10 great works of the 20th century?

http://soundcheck.wnyc.org/story/10-great-works-20th-century-pierre-boulezs-90th-birthday/

I. Edgard Varèse, Ameriques
II. Alban Berg, Three Pieces for Orchestra, Op. 6
III. Igor Stravinsky, The Rite of Spring
IV. Béla Bartók, Music for Strings, Percussion, and Celesta
V. Anton Webern, Six Pieces for Orchestra
VI. Luciano Berio, Sinfonia
VII. Karlheinz Stockhausen, Gruppen
VIII. Gustav Mahler, Symphony No. 6
IX. Arnold Schönberg, Erwartung
X. Pierre Boulez, Repons


----------



## Vaneyes

A rare glimpse of *Mompou* (1893 - 1987) performing in public. March 26, 1978, Alice Tully Hall, NYC. He was 85. :tiphat:

7:05 - 9:30 Pajaro triste, from Impresiones intimas (1911 - 1914)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=aPuNnXziRss#t=7


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

Marschallin Blair said:


> Geoffrey Simon's _Three Botticelli Pictures_ has all of the high dignity and impeccability of a Botticelli painting itself. His _Ballad of the Gnomes_ is thrilling- and a bit risqué- perfect music for a perfectly summery California day.


Obviously there is more by Respighi that I need to give listen to... and the cover of the first Chandos disc alone is almost enough to sell me on that recording.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

*Charles Wuorinen
Chamber music:*

*String Sextet* (1988-89)
Chamber Music Society of Lincoln Center -- recorded 1991
*
Second String Quartet* (1979)
The Group for Contemporary Music -- recorded 1991

*Divertimento* (1982)
TASHI -- recorded 2000
*
Piano Quintet* (1993-94)
The Group for Contemporary Music -- recorded 1996
[Naxos, 2006]










*Bruckner
String Quintet in F Major*, WAB 112
*Intermezzo, for string quintet in D minor*, WAB 113
*String Quartet in C minor*, WAB 111
*Rondo for string quartet in C minor*
Fine Arts quartet; Gil Sharon [Naxos, 2008]


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

Albert7 said:


> Studying "Rothko Chapel" in greater detail for my Sunday presentation.


Honestly I found Feldman's Rothko Chapel as pretentious and boring as Rothko's Rothko Chapel paintings. I'm no fan of Barney, but Barnett Newman's Broken Obelisk outside the Rothko Chapel is far more successful:










Rothko must have recognized as much himself as shortly thereafter he affected an exist (stage right) in the manner of the Roman Seneca.

By the way... the cover of this recording of the Rothko Chapel must surely have one of the worst reproductions ever achieved of a Rothko painting... and worst yet... it is not one of the paintings from the Rothko Chapel:










The Seagrams Paintings were far better:


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

Marschallin Blair said:


> How's Genia Kühmeier on that? . . . No matter, I just ordered it anyway._ ;D_


Hahahahaha! :lol:

How can you lose with that cover?


----------



## D Smith

DiesIraeVIX said:


> Who's on the list, out of curiosity? Are you perhaps talking about his selection of 10 greatest works of the 20th century?
> 
> http://soundcheck.wnyc.org/story/10-great-works-20th-century-pierre-boulezs-90th-birthday/
> 
> I. Edgard Varèse, Ameriques
> II. Alban Berg, Three Pieces for Orchestra, Op. 6
> III. Igor Stravinsky, The Rite of Spring
> IV. Béla Bartók, Music for Strings, Percussion, and Celesta
> V. Anton Webern, Six Pieces for Orchestra
> VI. Luciano Berio, Sinfonia
> VII. Karlheinz Stockhausen, Gruppen
> VIII. Gustav Mahler, Symphony No. 6
> IX. Arnold Schönberg, Erwartung
> X. Pierre Boulez, Repons


Yes that was the one. I put the correct title in my original post. Thanks!

Continuing with Pierre's birthday bash - Bartok's Divertimento and Dance Suite.


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

I've never heard of her before. She's ok I think. I like the voice of mezzos better, in general.

Well of course. It's Bernarda Fink.


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

Marschallin Blair said:


> Oh, you know me- I love anything _Art Nouveau _or Mucha-esque.




Ackkk! My absolute favorite Mucha. I fell in love with his paintings and those of Gustav Klimt at the same time. The two towering gods of the Art Nouveau. Honestly, in my opinion Mucha should have stuck with his strength: pretty girls and flowers.










His commercial graphics define the _fin de siecle_ in Paris more than the work of almost any artist.


----------



## manyene

This is the better of two delectable discs by this French group, singing transcriptions of vocal works, including the Mahler Adagietto, very imaginatively arranged. Ideal listening after a heavy day.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

StlukesguildOhio said:


> Ackkk! My absolute favorite Mucha. I fell in love with his paintings and those of Gustav Klimt at the same time. The two towering gods of the Art Nouveau. Honestly, in my opinion Mucha should have stuck with his strength: pretty girls and flowers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> His commercial graphics define the _fin de siecle_ in Paris more than the work of almost any artist.


I couldn't agree more! _;D_


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

Current Listening: Prokofiev Piano Concerto no. 3 & Ravel Piano Concerto in G


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Zemlinsky, Quartet No. 3*










*Schoenberg, Gurre-Lieder*

I've been eyeing Boulez's recording of Schoenberg's vocal works for several years and never took the plunge, so when I found out about this 11-CD set, I was pumped. I didn't know Gurre-Lieder was in the box. That was a nice surprise.


----------



## Alfacharger

A couple of Boulez led Mahler symphonies.


----------



## DiesIraeCX

D Smith said:


> Yes that was the one. I put the correct title in my original post. Thanks!
> 
> Continuing with Pierre's birthday bash - Bartok's Divertimento and Dance Suite.


Oops, I gotta correct myself as well. It's 10 _Great_ Works of the 20th Century, not _greatest_! My mistake.

Good list, Pierre!

:tiphat:


----------



## schigolch




----------



## TurnaboutVox

*Mahler's Songs of Youth*
Dame Janet Baker, Geoffrey Parsons
[Helios, 2004]


----------



## pmsummer

HARMONIELEHRE
*John Adams*
San Francisco Symphony
Edo de Waart, conductor

Nonesuch


----------



## aajj

John Adams -

Violin Concerto: Gidon Kremer, violin. Kent Nagano / London Symphony Orchestra

Shaker Loops: Adams, conductor / The Orchestra of St. Luke's


----------



## bejart

Johann Christoph Vogel (1756-1788): Sinfonia Concertante in C Major

Jean Philippe Rouchon conducting the Maurice Ravel Chamber Orchestra -- Alfred Hertel, oboe -- Cornelia Slepicka, bassoon


----------



## DiesIraeCX

*Schubert: Winterreise, Piano Sonata 19*

*Franz Schubert*:

- _Piano Sonata No. 19_ (Maurizio Pollini)
- _Winterreise_ (Jonas Kaufmann)

Tonight's listening, in just a bit.


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

I've been draining the bank account recently with a multitude of multi-disc and box sets.










Disc 1: Baroque Music


----------



## bejart

Haydn: Piano Sonata No.59 in E Flat

Jeno Jando, piano


----------



## Dave Whitmore

Beethoven: Piano Trio in E-flat major, Op. 70, no. 2


----------



## KenOC

Boismortier, Six Concertos for Five Flutes. That's right, five flutes and nothing else. For the most part, two flutes take the soloist roles and the other three form the ripieno. A curiosity.


----------



## Selby

Pascal Rogé playing Claude Debussy (1862-1918)

Debussy: Piano Music (2007)

currently: Rêverie, L 68 (1890)

I'm on my fourth consecutive listen of this piece. So wonderful. 4 minutes of heaven.


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

Hilary Hahn Encores began to take shape when Hilary noticed that new encore pieces were not being showcased as much as other types of contemporary works. Shorter pieces remain a crucial part of every violinists education and repertoire, and Hilary believed that potential new favorites should be encouraged and performed as well. What is unique about the project, though, is the incredible depth that Hilary Hahn has gone to to discover new works. She explored the music of all the composers before personally contacting them and ran a blind online contest with open submissions to find the 27th composer.


----------



## Itullian

Poulenc clarinet sonata
KUSC.ORG


----------



## Becca

StlukesguildOhio said:


> Obviously there is more by Respighi that I need to give listen to... and the cover of the first Chandos disc alone is almost enough to sell me on that recording.


I strongly recommend that you also listen to his _Metamorphoseon_ - Theme and Variations for orchestra.
From a review... "_The title, Metamorphoseon, implies magical changes. These are to be found in the twelve variations, numbered 'Modus I -XII' The word 'mode' in this instance is used instead of the more usual 'variation' and is confusing at first, as the theme sounds convincingly archaic, as if it had escaped from the more familiar Roman catacomb."_

The 7th variation (Modus VII) is the core of the work and is an unusual variation in which a series of soloists play cadenza-like passages one after another, over a pedal point provided by subdued brass or strings.


----------



## opus55

*Gustav Mahler*
Lieder Eines Fahrenden Gesellen
_Frederica von Stade
London Philharmonic Orchestra|Andrew Davis_


----------



## Dave Whitmore

Beethoven: Trio op.70 n.1 "Ghost Trio" - Kopatchinskaja, Gabetta, Sigfridsson


----------



## Vaneyes

Sampling two tightropers to be released in April.

NO











YES


----------



## KenOC

Uh...why is that nice lady hitting herself in the head? Why does Erik have bullet holes?


----------



## Dave Whitmore

Brahms:Trio no.1, op 8 (Bell Isserlis Hamelin) Verbier Festival 2014


----------



## Itullian

Dvorak violin concerto, Tognetti
KUSC.ORG


----------



## Itullian

Smetana string quartet, In my life,
Hollywood String Quartet
KUSC.ORG


----------



## Marschallin Blair

StlukesguildOhio said:


> I've been draining the bank account recently with a multitude of multi-disc and box sets.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Disc 1: Baroque Music


Sutherland's "_Ah! Ruggiero Crudel_" from _Alcina_ is _gorgeous_ and the ending of her "Let the bright Seraphim" from Handel's _Samson_ will shatter the chandalier.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

StlukesguildOhio said:


> Obviously there is more by Respighi that I need to give listen to... and the cover of the first Chandos disc alone is almost enough to sell me on that recording.


_Sine qua non _Respighi for reading, performance, and engineering quality:










Entire disc.










For Maazel's orgiastic_ Roman Festivals_.


----------



## Dave Whitmore

Piano Quartet No. 3 in C minor - Brahms


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Furtwangler's last movement to his August 12, 1942 Schubert's _Ninth _is positively _godlike_.

His reading reminds me of a diary entry of Nietzche's on the Persians: "Ride hard, shoot straight, and tell no lies."

_Absolutely. _


----------



## SimonNZ

"Johann Christoph Pepush: Concertos And Overtures For London"

performed by *The Harmonious Society of Tickle-Fiddle Gentlemen * (!!)

from their homepage:



> Taking our name from one of London's first ensemble to regularly perform public concerts in the late seventeenth and early eighteenth centuries, The Harmonrious Society of Tickle-Fiddle Gentlemen explore music from London's varied concert life without feeling the need to focus on the 'greatest hits' of the era. Our programmes, recordings and radio broadcast are praised around the world for their refreshing and often ground-breaking originality, bringing to the public much-loved works, as well as those that history has overlooked.


----------



## Itullian

The Fairy's Kiss, Stravinsky, Knussen
KUSC.ORG


----------



## starthrower




----------



## Pugg

Lalo: Namouna / Chausson: Symphony, etc.

Detroit Symphony Orchestra, Paul Para


----------



## tortkis

John Cage: Music of Changes - Joseph Kubera (Lovely Music)


----------



## SimonNZ

Lutz Glandien's Weiter So - String Quartet Of The Ensemble United Berlin


----------



## Pugg

​*Mozart : La Clemenza Di Tito.*
*Berganza/ Popp*. a.o
Maestro Kertesz conducting this lovely piece.


----------



## opus55

*Gioacchino Rossini*
Il Viaggio A Reims


----------



## Itullian

opus55 said:


> *Gioacchino Rossini*
> Il Viaggio A Reims


A lot of notes for this late


----------



## opus55

Itullian said:


> A lot of notes for this late


I don't go to work tomorrow  Really enjoying Abbado and The Chamber Orchestra of Europe. Singing is top notch too. I have no problem staying awake!


----------



## Saintbert

It's the sort of day when only an old reliable will do. The *Beethoven symphony cycle* with *Bernard Haitink* and the *London Philharmonic Orchestra* (originally Philips; reissued on Decca).


----------



## jim prideaux

at work relatively early so Schumann 3rd on You tube performed by Lenny and the VPO......

during the past few weeks the symphonic works of Schumann have undoubtedly become increasingly the works that I turn to...alongside Sibelius they may well now have achieved a pre eminent position......have ordered the Szell/Cleveland recordings and am also drawn to Chailly and his recordings of the Mahler 'editions' of the four symphonies!

...........and now Lenny with the Bavarian Radio S.O.( I always associate this orchestra with Kubelik-pangs of nostalgia when I am reminded of the vinyl DG recordings of the Mahler symphonies) in a performance of the Schumann 2nd


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Caballe's debut as Lucrezia, also her New York debut, has a lot more life than the rather dull studio recording. True, Berbie is not in the Verrett class as Orsini, but Vanzo is at least as stylish as Kraus in the role of Gennaro, and Paskalis makes an excellent Don Alfonso.

Live recording from April 20 1965.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Marschallin Blair said:


> I have the Gardiner, Hickox, and Leppard _Poppeas_ as well- and the one I keep going back to is the Cavina: the stellar quality of the sound engineering and the fantastic principals (and _incomparable_ Octavia of Galli) just keep me coming back for more.
> 
> The Cavina performance is singing-'_drama_'- there's nothing stilted or staid about it.


I so agree with you, though I should point out that Galli sings Poppea not Ottavia. And, yes, she's fabulous!

Another blonde moment? :lol:


----------



## Itullian

jim prideaux said:


> at work relatively early so Schumann 3rd on You tube performed by Lenny and the VPO......
> 
> during the past few weeks the symphonic works of Schumann have undoubtedly become increasingly the works that I turn to...alongside Sibelius they may well now have achieved a pre eminent position......have ordered the Szell/Cleveland recordings and am also drawn to Chailly and his recordings of the Mahler 'editions' of the four symphonies!


You need the Lenny remastered Schumann cds.


----------



## SimonNZ

George Antheil's Mechanisms - Benedikt Koehlen, piano










Antheil's Capital Of The World - Joseph Levine, cond.










Nino Rota's Le Molière Immaginaire - Hannu Koivula, cond.










Gubaidulina's Dancer On A Tightrope - Gidon Kremer, violin, Vadim Sakharov, piano










Jacques Charpentier's Livre d'orgue - composer, organ


----------



## Pazuzu

*Niccolò Jommelli *- La Passione di Nostro Signore Gesù Cristo (1749)

conducted by Alessandro de Marchi
Berliner Barock Akademie / Eufonia & Sigismondo D'India


----------



## jim prideaux

Itullian said:


> You need the Lenny remastered Schumann cds.


precisely which recordings?

thanks!


----------



## Marilyn

TRESORS DE BACH - RCA RED SEAL

A beautiful selection of Bach's works in 4 cds.


----------



## Jeff W

*Mozart and Haydn. Battle of the String Quartets!*

Good morning TC from cold, wet and rainy Albany! I don't think Albany ever sees the Sun come to think of it. Had a night of nothing but String Quartets from two masters of the form!









I started off with Mozart's 'Haydn' Quartets with the Hagen Quartett as the players.









And after that, it was Joseph Haydn's Opus 33 String Quartets and the Opus 42 String Quartet with the Festetics Quartet as the players.


----------



## Pugg

Frederick Fennell Conducts *Victor Herbert* [NEW TO CD]

Studio Orchestra, Frederick Fennell


----------



## bejart

Antonio Vivaldi (1678-1741): String Concerto in G Minor, RV 153

Simon Standage leading the Collegium Musicum 90


----------



## elgar's ghost

Listening to one of my first Saint-Saëns purchases, one which predominantly features the cluster of tone poems that he composed in the 1870s. A disc featuring his two concertos for 'cello, composed thirty years apart, (plus the almost obligatory inclusion of 'The Swan') to follow.


----------



## pmsummer

ENDZEITFRAGMENTE
_Fragments for the End of Time: 9th-11th centuries_
*Sequentia*
Benjamin Bagby; vocalist/harper 
Norbert Rodenkirchen; flautist

Raumklang - WDR Köln


----------



## Marschallin Blair

GregMitchell said:


> I so agree with you, though I should point out that Galli sings Poppea not Ottavia. And, yes, she's fabulous!
> 
> Another blonde moment? :lol:


"_Blonde as the driven snow_". . . . . . . that is the saying. . . . . . . . . isn't it?



















Khatia Buniatishvili's exceptional on this beautifully-recorded cd. Wonderful wake-up music- even for blonded-people who are quite incapable of waking up. _;D_


----------



## Andolink

*William Blank*: _Ebbe_ (2000); _Reflecting Black_ (2009); _Exodes_ (2003)
David Lively, piano
Orchestre de la Suisse Romande/Pascal Rophé









*Edmund Rubbra*: _String Quartet No. 1 in F minor, Op. 35_; _String Quartet No. 3, Op. 112_
The Sterling String Quartet









*Elliott Carter*: _String Quartet No. 3_ (1971)
Pacifica Quartet









*Pierre de la Rue*: _Missa L'homme Arme _ 
Ensemble Clément Janequin


----------



## csacks

I should have discovered this disc before!!!. It is Tokio String Quartet performing Brahms´all 3 strings quartets and Schubert´s Quartettsatz and Death and the Maiden. Just starting with it, but it looks promissory.


----------



## Vronsky

*Witold Lutosławski -- Symphony No. 3*









Witold Lutosławski, Chicago Symphony Orchestra, Daniel Barenboim -- Symphony No. 3


----------



## Vasks

_LPs_

*Sibelius - Overture to "The Tempest" (Smetacek/Parliament)
Vaughn Williams - The Lark Ascending (Druian/Epic)
Martinu - Piano Concerto #5 (Bilek/Pro Arte)*


----------



## cjvinthechair

In anticipation of England's footballers beating the might of Lithuania tonight, a Baltic concert (Finland included, sorry..but it will be 'unusual' !):
Rene Eespere(EST) - Glorificatio 



Romualds Kalsons(LAT) - Concerto for clarinet & chamber orchestra 



Balys Dvarionas(LTU) - Violin Concerto 



Lasse Jalava(FIN) - Concerto for kantele & orchestra 



Erkki-Sven Tuur(EST) - Arkamine(Awakening) for choir & orchestra 




Arturs Grinups(LAT) - Symphony no. 9


----------



## Kivimees

In anticipation of our footballers being humiliated by the Swiss tonight:


----------



## almc

Humans desperately need the comfort of being helped, rescued, liberated from the misery of their existence, when the latter becomes unbearable ... Who else comes in more handy for this, than an impeccable, incorruptible, imperishable, in-everything god ....

This is an excellent performance ... my beloved ''Libera me'' starts at 28:23 ....


----------



## Pugg

*Verdi : Ernani.
Price/Bergonzi.*

Fascinating performance, highly recommended :tiphat:


----------



## ptr

Kivimees said:


> In anticipation of our footballers being humiliated by the Swiss tonight:


Myself don't really care for the footie, but playing now in expectation of the Swedish team getting mangled by Moldova! 

*Claude Debussy* - Martyr de St. Sebastian etc (Disques Montaigne)







-








Soli; Orchestre National de France u. D-E. Inghelbrecht

Inghelbrecht makes Debussy sound like he is supposed to!

/ptr


----------



## Orfeo

*Amy Marcy Cheney Beach*

*Piano Music*
Valse Caprice, Prelude et Fugue, Ballad, A Hermit Thrush at Eve (and at Morn),
Suite Française "Les Reves de Columbine", A Cradle Song, The Fair Hill of Eire.
-Joanne Polk, piano.


----------



## Andolink

*John Jenkins*: _Fantasias for Viol Consort_
The Parley of Instruments/Peter Holman









*Bruno Maderna*: _Biogramma_ (1972)
Frankfurt Radio Symphony Orchestra/Arturo Tamayo


----------



## Mahlerian

Schoenberg: Piano Concerto
Daniel Barenboim, Vienna Philharmonic Orchestra, cond. Boulez


----------



## DiesIraeCX

*Brahms and Boulez*

*Johannes Brahms*: _Piano Quartet No. 2, Op. 26_ (Beaux Arts Trio plus Walter Trampler on viola)
*Pierre Boulez*: _Répon_s (Boulez/Ensemble Intercontemporain)

I started this last night before I put on Schubert, I'm finishing the second half now. Then it's Brahms' 2nd Piano Quartet.


----------



## csacks

Keeping with Tokyo String Quartet, listening to Bartok´s SQ nº 1. Bartok is a composer that I have been listening to just recently. I do like his music very much.







PS: In Spanish we spell Tokyo with i. Funny considering that both sources are translations.


----------



## SiegendesLicht

*Richard Wagner* - Parsifal, performed by Raphael Kubelik and the Bavarian Radio Orchestra.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Levine's second movement to Bartok's _Music for Strings, Percussion, and Celesta _is _salsa piquante_. _;D_- so many other performances (all of them?) sound staid by way of comparison.










_Stravinsky Violin Concerto_










Beethoven _Piano Concerto No. 1_


----------



## Woodduck

SiegendesLicht said:


> *Richard Wagner* - Parsifal, performed by Raphael Kubelik and the Bavarian Radio Orchestra.
> 
> View attachment 67163
> View attachment 67164


This is supposed to be one of the best recordings of _Parsifal_. Give us a review when you've heard it.


----------



## realdealblues

*Berlioz: Les Nuits D'été (Summer Nights)
Falla: El Amor Brujo (Love, The Magician)*

View attachment 67169


Fritz Reiner/Chicago Symphony Orchestra
Vocalist: Leontyne Price

I'm not really familiar with these works so I can't really comment much on this disc. I've heard Leonard Bernstein conduct the Falla work once, but that's about it. It's not my normal "forte" as the only song cycles that I generally listen to come from Mahler, but Leontyne Price sounds gorgeous in any case.


----------



## MozartsGhost

*Listz*
_Rubinstein plays Listz

Funerailles, Mephisto Waltz, Liebestraum, Hungarian Rhapsody, Valse Impromptu, Consolation No. 3
_


----------



## George O

Francois Couperin (1668-1733): Troisiéme Liver de Piéces de Clavecin, quatorziéme & dixneuviéme ordres

Blandine Verlet, harpsichord
Pierre Sechet, transverse flute on two cuts

on Astrée (France), from 1980


----------



## millionrainbows

Pyotr Il'yich Tchaikovsky (1840-1893): Evgeny Onegin: Lyrical Scenes in three acts (Audiophile Classics); USSR TV and Radio Large Chorus, Moscow; Vladimir Fedoseyev, cond.










*This is better than normal "opera."* Tchaikovsky called it "lyrical scenes," and it does not adhere, except in the duel, to operatic conventions of "action." The real action is in the minds of the characters; the rest is just "settings."

With this, Tchaikovsky is putting opera in its proper context; the music is complete, and stands on its own. The mannered traditions of operatic singing are largely gone, and the music is the focus, not just a complement to theater or narrative.

Now I see why I cannot relate to Wagner, and why I feel that much Italian Romantic opera is so boring; no rhythm in many places, mannered dialogue-dependent singing, conventions of story-telling which robs the music.

I love singing, I just dislike much opera for the reasons above. Sure, there are good arias and overtures, but much of traditional Romantic opera is marred by too much emphasis on literal narrative and theater.


----------



## padraic

Disk 4- Symphonies 6 and 7


----------



## Morimur

*Ballake Sissoko | Vincent Segal - (2009) Chamber Music*


----------



## realdealblues

*Dvorak: Symphony No. 9 "From The New World"*

View attachment 67171


Fritz Reiner/Chicago Symphony Orchestra


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded December 2003, Doopgezinde Church, Deventer (Nederland). 
Cover: Grandes Baigneuses, Cezanne (1898 - 1905).


----------



## MozartsGhost

*Brahms*
_Symphony No 2_

Chicago Symphony Orchestra
James Levine conducting


----------



## GreenMamba

*Leo Kraft, String Quartet no. 2 *(1959). Audobon Qt.

Found it mentioned in Melvin Berger's book of chamber music. Nice piece. Kraft died last year.


----------



## ArtMusic




----------



## Becca

Music for commuting on a warm, sunny Friday...


----------



## Albert7

This morning again using a HTC Desire 510 phone and focusing on "Why Patterns?"


----------



## Balthazar

*Stravinsky ~ The Rite of Spring*. Esa-Pekka Salonen leads LA.

*Berg ~ Piano Sonata, Op. 1*. Allison Brewster Franzetti on the keyboard.

*Hindemith ~ Piano Sonata No. 2*. Ditto

*Schönberg ~ Three Piano Pieces* (1894). Ditto

*Beethoven ~ Piano Sonata No. 21, Op. 53, "Waldstein"*. Paul Lewis (shown), Richard Goode, and Wilhelm Kempff for millionrainbows's comparison thread.


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1983, Unitarian Church, Rosslyn Hill, Hampstead London. Engineer: Bob Auger.
Cover: A Wet Winter's Evening (c1883) - John Atkinson Grimshaw.

















Bob Auger (1928 - 1998) :angel:

http://www.mvdaily.com/articles/1999/04/bobauger.htm


----------



## DiesIraeCX

*Bartok: String Quartets 5 & 6*

*Béla Bartók*:_ String Quartet No. 5_ (1934) and _No. 6_ (1939) (*Takács Quartet*)

Otherworldly and visceral music.

I love that short seemingly out-of-place melody that's towards the end of the Finale of No. 4


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Schoenberg, Transfigured Night, Variations for Orchestra, Five Pieces for Orchestra, Gurre-Lieder Part 2.*

On first listening, I'm not enamored with the string quartet recording, but the string orchestra version is great. Also, I heard things in the Variations which I've never heard before. The Five Pieces were disappointing compared to the other recordings I have. But Gurre-Lieder is nice.


----------



## jim prideaux

Schumann-'Zwickau' symphony,1st Symphony ('Spring') and Overture, Scherzo and Finale-all performed admirably by the ORR conducted by Gardiner..


----------



## SimonNZ

Etienne Moulinié's Meslanges pour la Chapelle d'un Prince, 1658 - Sebastien Dauce, cond.


----------



## Becca

jim prideaux said:


> Schumann-'Zwickau' symphony,1st Symphony ('Spring') and Overture, Scherzo and Finale-all performed admirably by the ORR conducted by Gardiner..


The _Overture, Scherzo & Finale_ is one of my favourite Schumann pieces and I wish it was done more often.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Schoenberg, 4 Orchestral Songs.*


----------



## csacks

Still with Tokyo String Quartet, now they are playing Dvorak´s 12 (American), and Smetana´s 1st (From my Life). Beautiful music. Ideal for Friday evening, when the work is almost finishing.


----------



## NightHawk

@DiesIraeVIX - great post - I will be acquiring that Takacs cycle.

I've been listening to these quartets with the scores for years. I have Julliard on vinyl, Emerson, & Budapest cycles and a number of singles by Berg Quartet, and well, others. I love II and VI especially, but am convinced the cycle, at least II through VI are the best quartets written after late Beethoven.*

*(Not an original opinion, merely one I share with many)


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Schoenberg, Pierrot Lunaire*

I'm used to Hans Rosbaud's recording, where the singer borders on the weird and spooky. This is a nicer version; it won't be scaring my cat.


----------



## DiesIraeCX

NightHawk said:


> @DiesIraeVIX - great post - I will be acquiring that Takacs cycle.
> 
> I've been listening to these quartets with the scores for years. I have Julliard on vinyl, Emerson, & Budapest cycles and a number of singles by Berg Quartet, and well, others. I love II and VI especially, but am convinced the cycle, at least II through VI are the best quartets written after late Beethoven.*
> 
> *(Not an original opinion, merely one I share with many)


Absolutely, I'm in agreement with you and the many others. I think overall, they're the finest string quartets after Beethoven's late quartets, as well.

Right now, my top three in order would be, #5, #4, #6.

Good idea about acquiring the Takács Bartok cycle, I haven't heard as many as you have (just a couple of other single performances from different ensembles on YouTube a while back), but the Takács' Bartok has received almost universal high praise and reviews. Just like in Beethoven's middle and late quartets, the Takács completely nails it! Their Bartok and Beethoven is my they're my favorite quartet ensemble.


----------



## MozartsGhost

*Walter Piston*
_Symphony No 6_

*Bohuslav Martinu*
_Fantaisies Symphoniques
Symphony No 6_

Boston Symphony Orchestra
Charles Munch conducting


----------



## Mahlerian

Mozart: Symphony No. 34 in C, No. 35 in D "Haffner"
Prague Chamber Orchestra, cond. Mackerras


----------



## Haydn man

This weeks SS
This is not quite what I was expecting from the little of Ives I have heard before
The second movement of the 4th symphony titled 'comedy' really is a wild ride
Good recording


----------



## TurnaboutVox

*Grazyna Bacewicz
Quartet for Strings no 4
Quartet for Strings no 7
Quartet for Strings no 6 *
Fanny Mendelssohn String Quartet [Troubadisc, 1998]

I like these very much indeed.










*Grazyna Bacewicz
Sonata for Violin and Piano no 4
Sonata for Violin and Piano no 5
Partita for Violin and Piano
Oberek no 1 for Violin and Piano
Kaprys no 1 for Violin and Piano*
Gloria Chien (Piano), Joanna Kurkowicz (Violin)
*
Sonata for Violin solo no 2
Polish Caprice*
Joanna Kurkowicz (Violin)
[Chandos, 2004]










*Grazyna Bacewicz
Quintet for Piano and Strings*
Rafal Kwiatkowski (Cello), Krystian Zimerman (Piano), Kaja Danczowska (Violin),
Agata Szymczewska (Violin), Ryszard Groblewski (Viola)

*Sonata for Piano no 2*
Performer: Krystian Zimerman (Piano)

This is quite something.

*Quintet for Piano and Strings no 2*
Ryszard Groblewski (Viola), Agata Szymczewska (Violin), Kaja Danczowska (Violin),
Krystian Zimerman (Piano), Rafal Kwiatkowski (Cello)


----------



## Jeff W

Mahlerian said:


> Mozart: Symphony No. 34 in C, No. 35 in D "Haffner"
> Prague Chamber Orchestra, cond. Mackerras


I've been meaning to ask, if you don't mind, how good the Mackerras/Mozart set is and how it compares to other Mozart symphony sets out there?


----------



## DiesIraeCX

Jeff W, I know you didn't ask me, but I can give my full endorsement of Mackerras' Mozart symphonies. I love his #38 "Prague" above any other. In general, the tempi are brisk but never too rushed, the playing is full of vitality and clarity. When I hear Mozart in my head, I mainly think of Mackerras' Mozart (with the exception of the 40th, I like the Orpheus Chamber Orchestra).

He takes the repeats, in case you take that into consideration.


----------



## ShropshireMoose

Rossini: Piano works - excerpts
Schubert: Valses Nobles, D.969/Valses Sentimentales, D.779/Danses Allemandes, D.783/12 Landler, D.790
Stravinsky: Three Movements from Petrouchka/Ragtime/Piano Rag Music/Serenade/Sonata Marcelle Meyer

Oscar Espla: Sonata del sur for Piano and Orchestra Marcelle Meyer/Orchestra National de Espana/Oscar Espla

Holst: The Planets Suite Los Angeles Philharmonic Orchestra/Women's Voices of the Roger Wagner Chorale/Leopold Stokowski

Getting towards the end of the Marcelle Meyer box, one of the joys of this set, apart from Mme. Meyer's wonderful musicianship and superlative piano playing, is the byways of the repertoire that she explores. The set opened with nearly 2 CDs worth of Chabrier's piano music for instance. Here we have some of the delightful pieces that Rossini referred to as "the sins of my old age", played with wit and brio (where necessary), they are as enjoyable as the delightful LP that Aldo Ciccolini made of them. Her Schubert dances are likewise full of rhythmic vitality, as, though in a different world altogether,is her Stravinsky. Oscar Espla (1886-1976) was a new name to me. The piece is quite diffuse (28 minutes long) and I'll need to hear it more to get properly to grips with it, but at a first hearing it seems full of Spanish character, well brought out by orchestra and pianist, and the recording (1953) is very good indeed. The balance of the piano against the orchestra is very natural, in fact the effect is like being at a concert, and this makes listening the more pleasurable.
This LP of The Planets was in a pile given to me a while ago from the collection of the father of a friend of mine, having finally got round to listening to it, it's alright, but no more than that. The first impression was distinctly underwhelming, Stokowski has messed about with the orchestration of "Mars" somewhat, which makes the first climax sound lacking in power and frankly I can't see the point. The performance improves as it goes on, but the overall effect is just not convincing. I fail to see why Stokowski should bother to change the orchestration just for the sake of it with no marked improvement. It reminds me of a story I heard Larry Adler tell of Cole Porter and Frank Sinatra. After his riding accident, Porter rarely attended public functions, but he did attend one such dinner in Hollywood. Sinatra was also there, and realising it was one of the few chances he'd have to perform Porter's songs with the composer present, he got his accompanist (Jimmy van Heusen) to get to the piano and began to perform. Larry Adler was sat next to Cole Porter, who stood it for about 10 minutes then growled to his attendant (he was in a wheelchair), "Get me out of here!" The following day he sent Sinatra a telegram: "If you don't like my songs the way I wrote them then why do you sing them?"


----------



## Mahlerian

Jeff W said:


> I've been meaning to ask, if you don't mind, how good the Mackerras/Mozart set is and how it compares to other Mozart symphony sets out there?


I find it's excellent, although the sound is a little echoey (recorded in the late 80s) and there's a constant if usually inaudible harpsichord continuo, which is easy to ignore but will pop out from time to time.

Mackerras uses modern instruments, but a small band, so the lines all get the chance to come out, and he plays with warmth and verve. I prefer his set to most of the older bigger orchestra sets, and I find the tuning on HIP classical era works oddly disturbing for long periods of listening.

I like that he takes the repeats, but be warned, he takes _all_ of them, even the second half of opening movements and the repeats in slow movements, and he also takes the repeats in the minuets on the da capo.


----------



## KenOC

Beethoven's Kreutzer Sonata, Patricia Kopatchinskaja and Fazil Say. This is insanely intense!










Which inspired Tolstoy, which inspired...


----------



## DiesIraeCX

*Schoenberg: Piano Concerto*

*Arnold Schoenberg*:_ Piano Concerto, Op. 42_, 1942 (Mitsuko Uchida/Pierre Boulez)

This has to be his most romantic piece, right? Ok, maybe not, but it's gotta be among the most. When I first started listening to Schoenberg, for some reason, this piece gave me more difficulties than others. Now, it's just among my favorites.










There is another version that I enjoy as well, also with Uchida (and the Rotterdam Philharmonic Orchestra conducted by Jeffrey Tate)

Part 1/1 - 



Part 2/2 - 






KenOC said:


> Beethoven's Kreutzer Sonata, Patricia Kopatchinskaja and Fazil Say. This is insanely intense!


Yup, there's nothing quite like the first movement of the _Kreutzer_!


----------



## Selby

Vincent Persichetti

First Harpsichord Sonata

on YouTube:





How has there never been a full survey of Persichetti's Harpsichord Sonatas recorded? A little bit of divine here.

While digging through the google I stumbled upon this dissertation:

"STYLE AND COMPOSITIONAL TECHNIQUES IN VINCENT PERSICHETTI'S TEN SONATAS FOR HARPSICHORD"

https://cardinalscholar.bsu.edu/bitstream/handle/123456789/193434/Mminut_2009-1_BODY.pdf?sequence=1


----------



## Jeff W

DiesIraeVIX said:


> Jeff W, I know you didn't ask me, but I can give my full endorsement of Mackerras' Mozart symphonies.





Mahlerian said:


> I find it's excellent, although the sound is a little echoey (recorded in the late 80s) and there's a constant if usually inaudible harpsichord continuo, which is easy to ignore but will pop out from time to time.


Thank you to the both of you


----------



## Selby

Continuum for harpsichord - György Ligeti


----------



## D Smith

Walton: Belshazzar's Feast Colin Davis/LSO 'live'. I picked this up because it was on sale, but after listening wished I had saved the money, despite all the glowing reviews it received. The sound quality is among the worst I have heard on a recent recording. The soloist sounds very distant and the orchestra is a messy morass. Davis's reading of this theatrical gem is bland bland bland. The First Symphony , also on this disc, is better but that's not why I bought it as I already had the Previn recording of that. Disappointing, but just goes to show not to always believe reviews.

My favourite recording still remains the one with the Roger Wagner Chorale, sadly not available on CD as far as I know.


----------



## Bruce

*Munch*



MozartsGhost said:


> *Walter Piston*
> _Symphony No 6_
> 
> *Bohuslav Martinu*
> _Fantaisies Symphoniques
> Symphony No 6_
> 
> Boston Symphony Orchestra
> Charles Munch conducting


That is really a great recording. I was so glad when this came out, to see Munch recording some symphonies that were a little unusual at the time. The energy he generates in the last movement of the Piston is phenomenal.


----------



## Bruce

*DSCH Eve*

I'm sticking with Shostakovich this evening, at least for starters.

a selection of the Preludes and Fugues, Op. 87 played by Keith Jarrett









Quite a bit different from Woodward's recording, but I find that both are equally enjoyable.

String Quartet No. 12 in D-flat, Op. 133 - Manhattan Quartet









Symphony No. 2 in B, Op. 14 - Kondrashin conducts the Moscow Philharmonic Orchestra, from an old MHS Lp.









Though the 2nd symphony does have some interesting things in it, it's not one I return to very often.


----------



## MozartsGhost

Bruce said:


> That is really a great recording. I was so glad when this came out, to see Munch recording some symphonies that were a little unusual at the time. _The energy he generates in the last movement of the Piston is phenomenal._


Hi Bruce: I got this a couple of weeks ago and was delighted when I ran across it . . . I noticed that about the energy too. The recording is solid. Solid enough that after I played this, the LP went right to the "reserved" shelf. That's the shelf I reach for when I have a couple hours to myself and my stereo is screaming for a work out!


----------



## Jeff W

Some Prokofiev before I head off to work.









Piano Concertos No. 1, 4 & 5. Vladimir Ashkenazy plays solo piano while Andre Previn leads the London Symphony Orchestra.


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1994.










'Pierre Boulez picks 10 great works from the 20th century'

http://soundcheck.wnyc.org/story/10-great-works-20th-century-pierre-boulezs-90th-birthday/


----------



## JACE

*Beethoven: String Quartets Nos. 12 (Op. 127) and 16 (Op. 135) / Alban Berg Quartett*


----------



## brotagonist

Been road trippin' yesterday and errand trippin' today, so there hasn't been much time for music.

Now playing, for SS:

Ives Symphony 4
Slatkin/Detroit


----------



## MozartsGhost

*This one . . .*










*Franz Schumann*
_Concerto in A Minor_

Dame Myra Hess (piano)
Philharmonia Orchestra
Rudolf Schwartz conducting

*then this one . . . *










*Franz Schumann*
_Concerto in A Minor _

Van Cliburn, piano
Chicago Symphony Orchestra
Frizt Reiner conducting


----------



## senza sordino

This music has been heard this week by me

LvB Symphonies 1, 2, 7, 8
View attachment 67191


LvB String Quartets 7, 8, 9, 10
View attachment 67192


Elgar and Dvorak cello concerti
View attachment 67193


Dvorak and Tchaikovsky Serenades for Strings
View attachment 67194


and then something completely different
Shankar Sitar Concerti and ragas
View attachment 67195


----------



## tortkis

Louis Couperin: Pièces de Clavecin, The Complete Harpsichord Works - Richard Egarr








I used to avoid harpsichord because to me it sounded too busy (due to many overtones?), but I think this is beautiful.


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

This recording was recommended not too long ago. I fully agree. A stunning recording.


----------



## SimonNZ

"J'ay Pris Amours: 16th Century Songs With Lute" - Claudine Ansermet, soprano, Paolo Cherici, lute

and, apropos of nothing, a candidate for the Poor Journalism Hall Of Fame, a "review" of a recent John Adams concert:

http://www.nationalreview.com/corner/416078/sick-and-twisted-culture-jay-nordlinger


----------



## brotagonist

brotagonist said:


> Ives Symphony 4
> Slatkin/Detroit


That didn't do it for me 

I'll listen to my CD after all:









Ives Symphony 4 Dohnányi, Ling/Cleveland


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

Working my way through this set.


----------



## brotagonist

This morning, Symphony 5; now, Symphony 6:









When I first switched my collection to CD, I got a number of boxed sets, such as this one. It remains one of my favourites, but I have neglected it, too. It was sort of a Tchaikovsky phobia or something  I am working on getting to know some of the more 'mainstream' music better.

I really enjoyed the Fifth this morning. I thought it sounded very Viennese... the second movement, for example. So, I'll have to give the Sixth some attention now


----------



## JACE

More LvB:










Beethoven: Violin Concerto / Perlman, Giulini, Philharmonia Orchestra


----------



## bejart

Georg Matthias Monn (1717-1750): Violin Concerto in B Flat

Camerata Bern -- Thomas Furi, violin


----------



## Pugg

​Starting of with:
* Mozart*/ Violin concertos

*Muti/ Mutter*


----------



## JACE

Now listening to our Saturday Symphony and...

*100 Favorites: # 35*

Charles Ives: Symphony No. 4
Michael Tilson Thomas, Chicago Symphony Orchestra & Chorus (Sony)










Some remarks from my Ives site about this recording:

_Along with his recording of the Holidays Symphony, Tilson Thomas' reading of Ives' Fourth is surely one of the finest Ives recordings ever made. Tilson Thomas makes no effort to normalize Ives' music. This reading can sound jarringly extreme. Just listen to the crashing, almost hallucinatory second movement. Paradoxically, Tilson Thomas' willingness to express the music's rough edges does nothing to diminish the aspects of the work that place it squarely in the Western symphonic tradition. This recording of the Fourth sounds more familiar and more grand in the "classical" sense than any other I've heard. Tilson Thomas' reading captures the variety of Ives' musical vision, whether it's sternly traditional or wildly experimental, cozily familiar or remotely mysterious. The music revels in the contradictoriness of life, from comic japes and to cosmic contemplation. Just listen to MTT's take on Ives' visionary fourth movement, Finale: Very slowly; Largo maestoso. Here is Ives' greatest exultation, his bid for all-embracing unity that encompasses the whole of life. In my view, this particular movement is not only the culmination of this symphony; it is the culmination of Ives' entire musical achievement. _


----------



## brotagonist

JACE said:


> Now listening to our Saturday Symphony and...
> 
> *100 Favorites: # 35*
> 
> Charles Ives: Symphony No. 4
> Michael Tilson Thomas, Chicago Symphony Orchestra & Chorus (Sony)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some remarks from my Ives site about this recording:
> 
> _Along with his recording of the Holidays Symphony, Tilson Thomas' reading of Ives' Fourth is surely one of the finest Ives recordings ever made. Tilson Thomas makes no effort to normalize Ives' music. This reading can sound jarringly extreme. Just listen to the crashing, almost hallucinatory second movement. Paradoxically, Tilson Thomas' willingness to express the music's rough edges does nothing to diminish the aspects of the work that place it squarely in the Western symphonic tradition. This recording of the Fourth sounds more familiar and more grand in the "classical" sense than any other I've heard. Tilson Thomas' reading captures the variety of Ives' musical vision, whether it's sternly traditional or wildly experimental, cozily familiar or remotely mysterious. The music revels in the contradictoriness of life, from comic japes and to cosmic contemplation. Just listen to MTT's take on Ives' visionary fourth movement, Finale: Very slowly; Largo maestoso. Here is Ives' greatest exultation, his bid for all-embracing unity that encompasses the whole of life. In my view, this particular movement is not only the culmination of this symphony; it is the culmination of Ives' entire musical achievement. _


Nice review. I liked the second movement, which sounded like hearing marching bands from afar, all playing in a rhythmic cacophony; and the fourth movement made me think of Berg, but with a haunting undercurrent. A remarkable work! MTT's recording is on YT, so I will listen to it after Tchaikovsky's Pathétique (I started it again  ) or in the morning.


----------



## tortkis

Manfred Trojahn: String Quartets Nos. 3 & 4 / Fragment for Antigone / Chant d'insomnie III Import - Henschel Quartet









These are very interesting works. I like them a lot. During a succession of dissonant / tense sounds, intimate melodies and harmonies occasionally come to the surface. The last movement of No. 4 sounds quite Beethovenian.

Manfred Trojahn (b. 1949) is a German composer, studied with Diether de la Motte and György Ligeti.


----------



## Bruce

*Rach Nightcap*

A bit of time yet before hitting the sack, leaving some time to squeeze in

Rachmaninov - Suite No. 1 for 2 Pianos in G minor, Op. 5 - Ashkenazy and Previn









A pleasant way indeed to prepare for bed.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Brahms : Piano concertos 
*
*Ashkenazy / Haitink*


----------



## opus55

*Chopin*
Impromptu, Op.29 and Op.36










*Dvorak*
String Quartet in F minor, Op.9
String Quarttet in A minor, Op.12










*Stravinsky*
Le Sacre du Printemps (1913)


----------



## ArtMusic




----------



## ShropshireMoose

Clara Schumann: Piano Concerto in A Minor, Op.7 Veronica Jochum/Bamberg Symphony Orchestra/Joseph Silverstein
Clara Schumann: Piano Trio in G Minor, Op.17 Joseph Silverstein/Veronica Jochum/Colin Carr
Clara Schumann: Romances for Violin and Piano, Op.22 Joseph Silverstein/Veronica Jochum

What a superb CD this is. Three very fine works by Clara Schumann, in supremely committed performances from all involved. Veronica Jochum (daughter of Eugen) is an extremely gifted pianist, who plays the piano concerto as to the manner born. It is a work that deserves regular outings on the concert platform. The highlight of the disc for me though is the Piano Trio, a wonderfully passionate work that receives here an outstanding performance from all three musicians, from the heady outpourings of the intense first movement, through the delightful scherzo to a most deeply felt slow movement and then the exciting finale. Silverstein has a gorgeous tone, as does Colin Carr and the whole thing makes you wish that Clara Schumann had written a lot more. The Romances make a delightful end to a thoroughly enjoyable disc of music that deserves to be far better known than it is. Highly recommended.


----------



## ptr

*Charles Ives* - Symphony No 4 (Vanguard)










Ambrosian Singers, New Philharmonia u Harold Faberman

Faberman does very well with Ives, this recording is unfortunately marred by the choir being mixed way to loudly, half would be more then enough!

*Henri Dutilleux* & *Pascal Dusapin* - Works for String Quartet (Montaigne)







-








Arditti String Quartet

/ptr


----------



## Haydn man

I have recently acquired this set having come across it in HMV in the sale
Lush playing and compared to Zinman and Gardiner it seems Bernstein takes a rather more idiosyncratic approach with tempi
Enjoyable but perhaps not a full recommendation


----------



## jim prideaux

^^^^^^^sorry about the possible impertinence but which HMV and how much?

having spent the last few weeks in the company of the great Schumann symphonies I returned this morning to Nielsen 1st performed by Berglund and the Royal Danish-and to these ears while Schumann has (perhaps unfairly)been criticised over the years it would appear the 'shadow' of Schumann is cast perhaps further than one might initially imagine!


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Khaikin's 1955 Bolshoi recording of *Eugene Onegin* has, to my mind, never been bettered. His conducting so right in every bar, with a wonderful sense of the score's natural ebb and flow. Nothing is forced, everything is organic. He has in the young Vishnevskaya the most perfect Tatyana you will ever hear, caught in her early prime when the voice was pure and true. Belov is a forthright, politely reserved Onegin at the beginning, suitable tortured at the end, Lemeshev a stylish Lensky, if, by this time in his career, slightly dry of voice.

The sound of course is a bit ancient, but it's never less than acceptable. In all other aspects, this performance is about as perfect as you can get.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Schoenberg, Erwartung.*

Just a feeling on first listen, Boulez has a way of bring out details which other recordings don't, so I appreciate that in this recording. But also there's a sense of control here which I think takes away from the piece. My first impression is, I think Simon Rattle is more successful with this piece.


----------



## Vronsky

*Witold Lutosławski -- Lacrimosa/Symphony No. 1/Concerto for Orchestra/Funreal Music*









Witold Lutosławski, Jan Krenz, Witold Rowicki, Warsaw National Philharmonic Orchestra, Katowice Polish Radio National Symphony -- Lacrimosa *·* Symphony No. 1 *·* Concerto for Orchestra *·* Funreal Music


----------



## schigolch




----------



## Manxfeeder

*Schoenberg, Kol Nidre*


----------



## Marschallin Blair

For me, Rachmaninov's _First Symphony_ is all about the tremendous buildup and climax in the first movement and the full-tilt charge last movement. . . _a la_ Ashkenazy/Concertgebouw, of course. _;D_


----------



## Haydn man

Well played and nicely balanced recording
Recommended


----------



## Vasks

_On vinyl_

*Johann Strauss, Jr - Overture to "Waldmeister" (Boskovsky/London)
Johann Strauss, Jr. - Tales from the Vienna Woods (Fiedler/RCA)
Sarasate - Introduction & Tarantella (Brusilow/Columbia)
Tchaikovsky - Serenade for Strings (Ormandy/Columbia)*


----------



## Skilmarilion

I'd gone a while without my two favourite Austrian late-Romantics.

With thanks to Spotify, I righted that wrong this week.

*Mahler*: Symphony #5 in C-sharp minor and #8 in E-flat









*Bruckner*: Symphony #9 in D minor


----------



## Bruce

*Broadwood*



DiesIraeVIX said:


> *Ludwig van Beethoven*: _Op. 126 Bagatelles_ (András Schiff on Beethoven's Broadwood fortepiano)
> 
> I'm completely fascinated by this. András Schiff playing on Beethoven's actual Broadwood fortepiano at the Hungarian National Museum. How's that for being influenced by extra-musical content!
> 
> "''... He played for an hour or so on the great, long piano with its strong sound, already quite battered, which had been a present from the City of London.'' So runs an account, quoted in the booklet here, of a visit by Friedrich Wieck to Beethoven in the 1820s. The present was in fact from Thomas Broadwood himself, who had despatched the piano to Vienna at the end of 1817... Beethoven is said to have retained an affection for it even after receiving a later instrument from Conrad Graf, the leading Viennese maker. So this is the piano which may have resounded under Beethoven's fingers to some of the bagatelles and Kleinigkeiten Andras Schiff plays here. The pieces, roughly contemporary with it, suit it well.
> 
> At Beethoven's death the Broadwood was sold-by then ''there was no sound left in the treble and broken strings were mixed up like a thorn bush in a gale''-and in 1845 it was presented to Liszt, who left it in his will to the Hungarian National Museum."
> 
> - Arkivmusic


I am listening to this as I catch up on the current listenings since Friday night. It's rather interesting.


----------



## Bruce

*Bach's Cantatas*



Pugg said:


> ​Time for some* Bach.*
> *Dame Joan Sutherland*/ Elly Ameling , a.o


I loved this recording when it came out. It was my introduction to Bach's cantatas. Well, it wasn't "this" recording at the time; they've been repackaged. I think originally it included only the cantatas sung by Ameling.


----------



## Bruce

*Absolutely nothing*



Celloman said:


> Right now, I'm listening to absolutely nothing.
> 
> And I can tell you that I'm enjoying every minute of it.


That wouldn't happen to be the version by John Cage, would it?


----------



## Bruce

*Various orchestrations*

I'm currently listening to Henry Wood's orchestration of Mussorgsky's Pictures.

This is really interesting, and thanks to Jeff W's recommendation, I'm having a happy Saturday morning.

I was always afraid to sample other orchestrations than Ravel's. I'm not sure why; maybe because I didn't want to "spoil" my appreciation of the first version I heard, maybe because of a chauvinistic attitude toward Ravel (thinking, "Who do these other orchestrators think they are, that they could do anything better than the French master!). But at any rate, both orchestrations (by Ashkenazy and Wood) have really expanded my appreciation of Mussorgsky's works. I'm even thinking of taking the radical step of listening to Rattle's amalgamation of orchestrations by various composers on a Naxos CD.


----------



## starthrower

Picked up my third version of Barber's piano concerto.
This CD also includes Die Natalie,and Commando March.


----------



## Bruce

*Clara*



ShropshireMoose said:


> View attachment 67205
> 
> 
> Clara Schumann: Piano Concerto in A Minor, Op.7 Veronica Jochum/Bamberg Symphony Orchestra/Joseph Silverstein
> Clara Schumann: Piano Trio in G Minor, Op.17 Joseph Silverstein/Veronica Jochum/Colin Carr
> Clara Schumann: Romances for Violin and Piano, Op.22 Joseph Silverstein/Veronica Jochum
> 
> What a superb CD this is. Three very fine works by Clara Schumann, in supremely committed performances from all involved. Veronica Jochum (daughter of Eugen) is an extremely gifted pianist, who plays the piano concerto as to the manner born. It is a work that deserves regular outings on the concert platform. The highlight of the disc for me though is the Piano Trio, a wonderfully passionate work that receives here an outstanding performance from all three musicians, from the heady outpourings of the intense first movement, through the delightful scherzo to a most deeply felt slow movement and then the exciting finale. Silverstein has a gorgeous tone, as does Colin Carr and the whole thing makes you wish that Clara Schumann had written a lot more. The Romances make a delightful end to a thoroughly enjoyable disc of music that deserves to be far better known than it is. Highly recommended.


Nice review! I've recently heard some of Clara Schumann's compositions, and find them just as enjoyable as her husband's. It's a shame it took so long for her to gain respect as a composer.


----------



## Andolink

*Edmund Rubbra*: _String Quartet No. 2 in E-flat, Op. 73_
The Sterling String Quartet









*Pierre de la Rue*: _Missa Pro Defunctis_
Ensemble Clément Janequin









*C.P.E. Bach*: _'Zweyte Fortsetzung' Sonatas_-- _No. 1 in E-flat major, Wq 52/1_ and_ No. 2 in D minor Wq 52/2_
Miklós Spányi, clavichord


----------



## Bruce

*Starting the weekend in D-flat*

Time for some serious Saturday listening.

Poulenc - Intermezzo No. 2 in D-flat - Rubinstein









Berlioz - Overture to Benvenuto Cellini - Comet - Philadelplhia Orchestra

I'm not sure where I got this recording. I was on a cassette. Probably taped it from a radio program. It's a very good performance. I heard Comet conduct the Baltimore Symphony Orchestra once about 20 years ago. She was fantastic, and it was one of the best concerts of the series. She should record more frequently.

Carter - Piano Concerto - Oppens with Gielen and the Cincinnati SO









Debussy - La Mer - Martinon conducting the Orchestre de l'O.R.T.F









Now I know what all the fuss was about. I never thought La Mer was one of Debussy's best works, preferring Iberia or Nocturnes. But a number of TC members :tiphat: have praised Martinon's conducting of Debussy's orchestral works, and this is really good. I believe i'll be able to appreciate La Mer better from now on.

Benda - Sinfonia No. 2 - Benda conducting, but not the original.









Khachaturian - Piano Concerto in D-flat - Orbelian with Järvi and the Royal Scottish NSO









A fine recording of this concerto. I used to own an Lp on the Sto Lat label from Poland, but lost it somewhere along the line. It was not necessarily a great recording, but I really liked the balance between the instruments, especially the use of the musical saw in the central movement. This Chandos recording comes close to that balance.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Schoenberg, Chamber Symphony No. 1*

This is a nice alternative to the Orpheus Chamber Orchestra's recording. The Orpheus is very direct, but Boulez has more of a flow to it.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

starthrower said:


> Picked up my third version of Barber's piano concerto.
> This CD also includes Die Natalie,and Commando March.


I actually think that Barber's _Commando March_ is the best thing on that disc- John Williams certainly learned a thing or two from it.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Schoenberg, Accompaniment to a Cinematographic Scene*

Too bad he couldn't find a filmographer to work with him on a movie.


----------



## starthrower

Marschallin Blair said:


> I actually think that Barber's _Commando March_ is the best thing on that disc- John Williams certainly learned a thing or two from it.


I was kinda put off by the title. Gung-ho military anthem. But after all, it was WWII. I haven't listened to it yet, but I'm gonna put it on next. I've bought a lot of box sets in the past year, but I'm really going through the Barber set quite rapidly. I can't say I love every moment of his music, but the good stuff is great! And some of the lesser known pieces like Fadograph of a Yestern Scene are beautiful. I still think School For Scandal is one of the greatest pieces ever written by a 21 year old.


----------



## maestro267

Bruce said:


> I'm currently listening to Henry Wood's orchestration of Mussorgsky's Pictures.
> 
> This is really interesting, and thanks to Jeff W's recommendation, I'm having a happy Saturday morning.
> 
> I was always afraid to sample other orchestrations than Ravel's. I'm not sure why; maybe because I didn't want to "spoil" my appreciation of the first version I heard, maybe because of a chauvinistic attitude toward Ravel (thinking, "Who do these other orchestrators think they are, that they could do anything better than the French master!). But at any rate, both orchestrations (by Ashkenazy and Wood) have really expanded my appreciation of Mussorgsky's works. I'm even thinking of taking the radical step of listening to Rattle's amalgamation of orchestrations by various composers on a Naxos CD.


I bought the Naxos "compilation" orchestration of Pictures last year (arranged by Leonard Slatkin, not Simon Rattle), and it got me interested in other orchestrations of this work. Later, I bought the Henry Wood disc (on Lyrita), having heard his orchestration during a BBC Proms concert a few years ago. I particularly love the addition of percussion and organ pedal in the Catacombs movement.

Then, earlier this year, I bought the recently released arrangement by Peter Breiner. No organ in this one, but still a huge and colourful orchestra is deployed.

Anyway, to my listening for today so far:

*Penderecki*: Te Deum
Soloists, Warsaw National Philharmonic Choir & Orchestra/Wit

*Ives*: Symphony No. 4
BBC SO/Robertson

*Tchaikovsky*: Symphony No. 5 in E minor
Academy of St. Martin in the Fields/Marriner


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Schoenberg, Jacob's Ladder*

I can't understand a word they're saying, but the music is interesting. Especially the end of the Great Symphonic Interlude, with that weird soprano that sounds like Vaughan-Williams' Sinfonia Antarctica.


----------



## Mahlerian

Manxfeeder said:


> *Schoenberg, Jacob's Ladder*
> 
> I can't understand a word they're saying, but the music is interesting. Especially the end of the Great Symphonic Interlude, with that weird soprano that sounds like Vaughan-Williams' Sinfonia Antarctica.
> 
> View attachment 67235


It's a bit of an overwritten (Schoenberg was not a great poet) meditation on the meaning of life and the struggle with faith in a bleak world where God seems silent. Schoenberg returned to these themes in Moses und Aron and his Modern Psalms, one of which he began to set in his Op. 50c.


----------



## millionrainbows

Russian Piano School Vol. 9: Mikhail Pletnev; Recorded 1978, 1984; Tchaikovsky: Concerto-suite from the ballet "The Nutcracker", Op. 71; arranged by Mikhail Pletnev, Prokofiev, Mozart, Schedrin.










Pletnev's arrangement of the Nutcracker has to be heard to be believed. He's been compared to Horowitz, he's that good. This was recorded when he was in his early 20's. The Prokofiev and Schedrin are amazing, too. He appears to have complete control over this machine we call the piano, doing things I did not think possible. He can articulate a bass line at a perfectly even dynamic, with amazing precision and consistency. He can do the Glenn Gould articulation thing, then unleash Horowitzian torrents of sound, which Gould couldn't do. This, with his Scarlatti, makes him one of the very best.


----------



## millionrainbows

starthrower said:


> Picked up my third version of Barber's piano concerto.
> This CD also includes Die Natalie,and Commando March.


"Commando March": Does that mean he wasn't wearing any underwear?


----------



## brotagonist

I've been taking a little rest from this over the past 2-3 days, but it's a rainy day and I intend to really get into it today, starting now, or in a few minutes, or as soon as I make a pot of tea and get settled down to listen 









Strauss Salome Karajan Wiener Philharmoniker

I still haven't followed with the libretto and I still don't feel up to it, but I am keen for a good listen.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

starthrower said:


> I was kinda put off by the title. Gung-ho military anthem. But after all, it was WWII. I haven't listened to it yet, but I'm gonna put it on next. I've bought a lot of box sets in the past year, but I'm really going through the Barber set quite rapidly. I can't say I love every moment of his music, but the good stuff is great! And some of the lesser known pieces like Fadograph of a Yestern Scene are beautiful. I still think School For Scandal is one of the greatest pieces ever written by a 21 year old.


The _Overture for the School for Scandal_, the _First_ and _Second Essays for Orchestra_, _Music for a Scene from Shelley_, and the Violin Concerto are definitely my faves.

I like the _Commando March_ because its heroic, irrespective of the political affiliations of the music.

If I judged music primarily on its political associations, then I'd have to abjure Verdi's _Nabucco_ because of its championing of Italian nationalism and completely disregard Shostakovich and Prokofiev because of their occasional pro-Bolshevik propaganda.

But thank God its the music that matters- and nothing besides. _;D _


----------



## Marschallin Blair

millionrainbows said:


> Russian Piano School Vol. 9: Mikhail Pletnev; Recorded 1978, 1984; Tchaikovsky: Concerto-suite from the ballet "The Nutcracker", Op. 71; arranged by Mikhail Pletnev, Prokofiev, Mozart, Schedrin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pletnev's arrangement of the Nutcracker has to be heard to be believed. He's been compared to Horowitz, he's that good. This was recorded when he was in his early 20's. The Prokofiev and Schedrin are amazing, too. He appears to have complete control over this machine we call the piano, doing things I did not think possible. He can articulate a bass line at a perfectly even dynamic, with amazing precision and consistency. He can do the Glenn Gould articulation thing, then unleash Horowitzian torrents of sound, which Gould couldn't do. This, with his Scarlatti, makes him one of the very best.


I'm in deeply moved agreement: Pletnev's control is amazing in parts of his _Nutcracker_- and the _Sleeping Beauty_ as well.

I love listening to him do that music.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

millionrainbows said:


> "Commando March": Does that mean he wasn't wearing any underwear?


No, just Underoos.


----------



## omega

*Nielsen*
_Aladdin Suite_
San Francisco Symphony | San Francisco Chorus | Herbert Blomstedt








*Sibelius*
_Symphony No.1_
London Symphony Orchestra | Sir Colin Davis


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Views on Gergiev's LSO *Romeo and Juliet* seem to be polarised, some preferring the more lushly relaxed version with the Kirov to this later LSO version, which is more febrile and tensely dramatic. I like it a lot, and sonically it's one of the best of the LSO Live recordings, still a trifle dry, but with plenty of detail coming through.


----------



## Vronsky

*Claude Debussy -- Préludes*









Claude Debussy, Krystian Zimerman -- Préludes


----------



## millionrainbows

Mikhail Pletnev: Scarlatti (2-CD), Virgin Classics. God, this is exquisite! These are the "exercise" sonatas, most under 4 minutes. Exquisite little gems, played perfectly by Pletnev. A good recording like this only exposes even more how amazing his touch is. I could listen to this forever. This is how 'simplicity' should sound: perfect. This simplicity is what I was never able to understand, while I was taking piano lessons, until I later heard Glenn Gould. Then I got it.

Bach by Gould, Handel Keyboard Suites by Richter, and Scarlatti by Pletnev, and you've got it.


----------



## ptr

*Modest Mussorgsky* - Pictures At An Exhibition / *Claude Debussy* - La Cathédral Engloutie (Decca Phase 4 Stereo)










New Philharmonia u. Leopold Stokowski

*Sergei Rachmaninoff* - Symphony No 3 In A Minor. Op.44 / Vocalise (Desmar 1975)










National Philharmonic Orchestra u. Leopold Stokowski

/ptr


----------



## Mahlerian

Saturday Symphony:
Ives: Symphony No. 4
Cleveland Orchestra and Chorus, cond. Dohnanyi


----------



## bejart

Carolus Hacquart (1640-1702?): Suite in F Major, Op.3, No.9

Guido Balestracci, viola -- Nicola Dal Maso, violine -- Rafael Bonavita, archlute -- Massimiliano Raschetti, chamber organ


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Marschallin Blair said:


> The _Overture for the School for Scandal_, the _First_ and _Second Essays for Orchestra_, _Music for a Scene from Shelley_, and the Violin Concerto are definitely my faves.
> 
> I like the _Commando March_ because its heroic, irrespective of the political affiliations of the music.
> 
> If I judged music primarily on its political associations, then I'd have to abjure Verdi's _Nabucco_ because of its championing of Italian nationalism and completely disregard Shostakovich and Prokofiev because of their occasional pro-Bolshevik propaganda.
> 
> But thank God its the music that matters- and nothing besides. _;D _




Of course the political associations of Verdi's *Nabucco* were never part of Verdi's plan, and though he may have sympathised with the cause, it was never his intention that _Va pensiero_ would become a nationalist anthem, nor that "Viva Verdi!" would take on that extra meaning of Viva Vittorio Emanuele Re D'Italia.


----------



## George O

SimonNZ said:


> and, apropos of nothing, a candidate for the Poor Journalism Hall Of Fame, a "review" of a recent John Adams concert:
> 
> http://www.nationalreview.com/corner/416078/sick-and-twisted-culture-jay-nordlinger


I agree with Nordlinger. Adams should have kept his ignorant opinion to himself. I don't go to a concert to hear a composer's political beliefs.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

GregMitchell said:


> Of course the political associations of Verdi's *Nabucco* were never part of Verdi's plan, and though he may have sympathised with the cause, it was never his intention that _Va pensiero_ would become a nationalist anthem, nor that "Viva Verdi!" would take on that extra meaning of Viva Vittorio Emanuele Re D'Italia.


I couldn't agree more.

_Nabucco_ in a consciously-oblique way was coyly about Italian liberation from the Hapsburgs- which is all to the good and great.

I just wanted to illustrate how music is good or bad on its own merits- regardless of how it is politically perceived.


----------



## omega

*Glass*
_Soundtrack for the film "The Hours"_


----------



## George O

Joseph Haydn (1732-1809)

Seven Last Words of Christ, op 51
Quartet, B Flat Major, op 103 (unfinished)
Quartet, F Major, op 3, no 3

Amadeus String Quartet

2-LP set on Westminster (NYC), from 1950


----------



## Marschallin Blair

ptr said:


> *Modest Mussorgsky* - Pictures At An Exhibition / *Claude Debussy* - La Cathédral Engloutie (Decca Phase 4 Stereo)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New Philharmonia u. Leopold Stokowski
> 
> *Sergei Rachmaninoff* - Symphony No 3 In A Minor. Op.44 / Vocalise (Desmar 1975)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> National Philharmonic Orchestra u. Leopold Stokowski
> 
> /ptr


Confessedly, I'm a Stokowski-o-holic, and I love his Phase-4 treatment of Debussy's _Engulfed Cathedral_. . . . . . but have you heard Geoffrey Simon's treatment of it with the Philharmonia?- My _God_ is it gorgeous with his contours and balances- and the engineered climax is magnificent.


----------



## D Smith

Saturday Symphony this week featured a true masterpiece in my opinion - Ives' Symphony No. 4. I listened to an outstanding performance and recording by Serebrier/LPO. This is one of the great works of the 20th century and I can't imagine being without it. Desert island performance and highly recommended.


----------



## Becca

George O said:


> I agree with Nordlinger. Adams should have kept his ignorant opinion to himself. I don't go to a concert to hear a composer's political beliefs.


Ahh I see, so you are saying the the 'brutality towards women' is just a figment of Adam's imagination and, apparently also the audience who applauded? Fascinating!


----------



## Balthazar

*Edgard Varèse ~ Amériques*. Riccardo Chailly leads the Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra.

*Karl Amadeus Hartmann ~ Piano Sonata "27 April 1945"*. Allison Brewster Franzetti plays this fascinating 4-movement work (with two alternative final movements) by a very interesting composer.

*Felix Mendelssohn ~ Songs without Words, Bks. 1-4*. Lívia Rév on piano.


----------



## D Smith

George O said:


> I agree with Nordlinger. Adams should have kept his ignorant opinion to himself. I don't go to a concert to hear a composer's political beliefs.


What was Adams ignorant about, exactly?


----------



## almc

...Steer between the stars
like songbirds coming back at night.
Listen to the whirring
of a thousand, thousand miles of dark.

Remember you are ancient,
that once you walked out of the sea
and in the trees became another thing.
Know you can again.

Become three kinds of lonely.

Light a torch.
Leave a trail of handprints on the walls.

Or start by staying put.
Be a whisper looking for a mouth: luna, luna, luna.
Sit underneath the porch light.
Eat walnuts and persimmons.
Spread your red-edged wings.
'Calling time' begins near midnight.

Be hungry. Want....
Women are locks. Men open them for doors...."


----------



## George O

D Smith said:


> What was Adams ignorant about, exactly?


Well, it certainly wasn't how Becca chose to characterize it.

My point is that whether you agree with a performer's political beliefs or not, it isn't appropriate for him to express them at a concert. If Adams wants to sell tickets to a lecture, that's fine, and people can decide if they want to pay to hear him discuss his ideas.

Similarly, but at least it's free here, I don't come to TC to read politics.


----------



## hpowders

J.S. Bach Well-Tempered Clavier Book Two Preludes and Fugues 7-12
Kenneth Weiss, harpsichord

One of my favorite ways to spend a Saturday afternoon.


----------



## KenOC

George O said:


> My point is that whether you agree with a performer's political beliefs or not, it isn't appropriate for him to express them at a concert.


I suspect we'd find a composer's political views far more acceptable, wherever expressed, if they agreed with our own.


----------



## George O

KenOC said:


> I suspect we'd find a composer's political views far more acceptable, wherever expressed, if they agreed with our own.


I wouldn't want to hear any political views at a concert, even if the performer were saying something I agreed 100% with. It just isn't the appropriate venue.


----------



## Saintbert

Bach to back. Various *keyboard concertos** by *Bach & Sons*, performed by *Anastasia Injushina* on the piano (Ondine). Though played on a modern piano, the recorded result sound to my ears more like an approximation of the fortepiano sound. Very precise playing all around, highlighting these fabulous compositions.

*) Concerto in D major, Wq 43/2 by C. P. E. Bach; the D major, Op. 7 No. 3 and E flat major, Op. 7 No. 5 concertos by J. C. Bach, and Concerto No. 2 in E major, BWV 1053 by J. S. Bach.


----------



## ptr

Marschallin Blair said:


> Confessedly, I'm a Stokowski-o-holic, and I love his Phase-4 treatment of Debussy's _Engulfed Cathedral_. . . . . . but have you heard Geoffrey Simon's treatment of it with the Philharmonia?- My _God_ is it gorgeous with his contours and balances- and the engineered climax is magnificent.


Absolutely, it's somewhere in my mess, haven't listened to it in years, but the Philharmonia has always been one of my favourite orchestras with its rounder tone!

/ptr


----------



## Vaneyes

For the death days of *Mussorgsky* (1881), and* Rachmaninov* (1943).








View attachment 67256


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Sutherland, Schwarzkopf, Sciutti- Walter Legge has such wonderful taste in female singers, mine especially.










Sass, Sass, everything 'Sass'- God is she on in this!!


----------



## senza sordino

Some more music I've heard recently. 
Corelli Violin Sonatas, both disks, all 12 of 'em.

View attachment 67267


Dowland; Elgar: Elegy, Serenade for Strings, Introduction and allegro; Bridge: Lament; Parry: an English suite, Lady Radnor's suite
View attachment 67259


Prokofiev Symphonies 3&7
View attachment 67260


Moeran Violin concerto, Delius Légende, Holst, A song of the night, Elgar Chanson de matin & nuit and salut d'amour, RVW The Lark Ascending. My autographed CD:
View attachment 67261


RVW Symphony #9 and Job, A masque for dancing 
View attachment 67262


----------



## ShropshireMoose

Richard Strauss: Burlesque Marcelle Meyer/Paris Conservatoire Orchestra

Milhaud: Scaramouche Marcelle Meyer/Darius Milhaud

Chabrier: Bourree Fantasque/Idylle
Ravel: Alborada del Grazioso
Poulenc: Mouvements Perpetuels
Stravinsky: Ragtime
Debussy: Poissons d'or
De Falla: Miller's Dance
Albeniz: Navarra/Sous le palmer
Haydn: Sonata in E Minor, Hob. XVI/34 Marcelle Meyer

And so I reach the 17th and final volume in this wonderful set. Here we have Mme. Meyer's earliest recordings, all dating from 1925/29 apart from the Milhaud (1938) and Strauss (1943). The Strauss is extremely enjoyable, and she brings wit a-plenty to it, as to Scaramouche with the composer for her partner. The remaining pieces are all in a class of their own, but I must single out her performance of Albeniz' "Navarra" which is outstanding, she really captures the spirit of Spain in this scintillating performance, 90 years old this year, but still bringing radiant joy and sunshine into a world sorely in need of it. This whole set has been a revelation and an unmitigated delight, Marcelle Meyer was undoubtedly one of the brightest stars shining in the pianistic firmament of the last century, and this wonderful set, at an absolute super bargain price should grace the shelves of all music lovers. If I buy nothing else for the rest of the year (dream on, eh???!!!) this will provide me with food for thought for all of it and far beyond. *VERY VERY VERY HIGHLY RECOMMENDED *..............*AND THEN SOME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Vaneyes

*Posters are kindly reminded that there are dedicated threads for posting embedded videos. Please use them. Thank you.* :tiphat:

http://www.talkclassical.com/21575-current-listening-youtube-videos.html

http://www.talkclassical.com/31522-videos-music-performance.html

http://www.talkclassical.com/36765-youtube-thread-electro-acoustic.html


----------



## Celloman

Elliott Carter - Complete piano music: Night Fantasies

performed by Ursula Oppens


----------



## brotagonist

Wow! Salome was fantastic. Now, I decided to revisit:









Fauré Requiem, Cantique, Pelléas & Mélisande, Fantaisie, Pavane
Marriner/St. Martin and others

The Requiem still sounds like church music to me and I was wishing it were shorter and they had put more other works on the disc, but maybe I'll get used to it one day  Pelléas, Fantaisie and Pavane are gems and make this low-priced disc worthwhile for me. It is the only Fauré I have collected and I have a good impression of his music.


----------



## SimonNZ

Gaspar Sanz's Instruccion de Musica Sobre La Guitarra Espanola - Ernesto Bitetti, guitar


----------



## Vaneyes

ShropshireMoose said:


> View attachment 67257
> 
> 
> Richard Strauss: Burlesque Marcelle Meyer/Paris Conservatoire Orchestra
> 
> Milhaud: Scaramouche Marcelle Meyer/Darius Milhaud
> 
> Chabrier: Bourree Fantasque/Idylle
> Ravel: Alborada del Grazioso
> Poulenc: Mouvements Perpetuels
> Stravinsky: Ragtime
> Debussy: Poissons d'or
> De Falla: Miller's Dance
> Albeniz: Navarra/Sous le palmer
> Haydn: Sonata in E Minor, Hob. XVI/34 Marcelle Meyer
> 
> And so I reach the 17th and final volume in this wonderful set. Here we have Mme. Meyer's earliest recordings, all dating from 1925/29 apart from the Milhaud (1938) and Strauss (1943). The Strauss is extremely enjoyable, and she brings wit a-plenty to it, as to Scaramouche with the composer for her partner. The remaining pieces are all in a class of their own, but I must single out her performance of Albeniz' "Navarra" which is outstanding, she really captures the spirit of Spain in this scintillating performance, 90 years old this year, but still bringing radiant joy and sunshine into a world sorely in need of it. This whole set has been a revelation and an unmitigated delight, Marcelle Meyer was undoubtedly one of the brightest stars shining in the pianistic firmament of the last century, and this wonderful set, at an absolute super bargain price should grace the shelves of all music lovers. If I buy nothing else for the rest of the year (dream on, eh???!!!) this will provide me with food for thought for all of it and far beyond. *VERY VERY VERY HIGHLY RECOMMENDED *..............*AND THEN SOME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


"Right on, Moose!"


----------



## Vaneyes

George O said:


> I wouldn't want to hear any political views at a concert, even if the performer were saying something I agreed 100% with. It just isn't the appropriate venue.


If it's coming from atonal composers, performers, that's okay with me. Adds an extra dimension.:tiphat:


----------



## Vaneyes

GregMitchell said:


> Views on Gergiev's LSO *Romeo and Juliet* seem to be polarised, some preferring the more lushly relaxed version with the Kirov to this later LSO version, which is more febrile and tensely dramatic. I like it a lot, and sonically it's one of the best of the LSO Live recordings, still a trifle dry, but with plenty of detail coming through.


Had Val encored with "Putin on the Ritz", I'd have bought. Okay, sorry, I'll keep politics out of it.


----------



## Rehydration

I went on a Gaubrt rampage today. Possibly my favorite album was the Trio Wiek chamber music.


----------



## DiesIraeCX

*Beethoven: String Quartet 1, Violin Sonata 9, Piano Sonatas 21 - 23*

- _String Quartet No. 1, Op. 18 #1_ (Takacs)
- _Violin Sonata No. 9 "Kreutzer"_ (Perlman/Ashkenazy)
- _Piano Sonatas #21 "Waldstein", #22, and #23 "Appassionata"_ (Maurizio Pollini)

Much is made about the first movement of the "Kreutzer", and rightfully so, but the "Variations" slow movement is an absolute marvel.


----------



## SimonNZ

George O said:


> I wouldn't want to hear any political views at a concert, even if the performer were saying something I agreed 100% with. It just isn't the appropriate venue.


I wouldn't _usually_, but if the work itself were written with some form of urgent topical/political message - and plenty are - then if the composer wanted to clarify the parameters of what they hoped the music expressed, then that doesn't seem unreasonable.

This is actually a subject I'd be very interested in hearing more opinions and discussion, if someone wanted to start a thread in the politics folder (not me - I hate starting threads and take it badly when nobody wants to play in my treehouse).

(that article I linked to was more for the terrible writing, rather than the political viewpoint, which was, nevertheless badly expressed. Doubtless there are better discussions out there of whatever John Adams wished to convey)


----------



## George O

Carl Nielsen (1865-1931): String Quartet in F major, op 44

Vagn Holmboe (1909-1996): String Quartet No. 8, op 87

The Copenhagen String Quartet

on Turnabout Vox (NYC), from 1968


----------



## Vaneyes

Haydn man said:


> View attachment 67208
> 
> I have recently acquired this set having come across it in HMV in the sale
> Lush playing and compared to Zinman and Gardiner it seems Bernstein takes a rather more idiosyncratic approach with tempi
> Enjoyable* but perhaps not a full recommendation*


Sorry, Haydn man, it already has the unmitigated stamp of approval.


----------



## AClockworkOrange

My listening today, albeit limited, has been somewhat Schumann-centric:










​








*Symphony No. 2, Manfred & Genoveva Overtures *
Claudio Abbado & the Orchestra Mozart

*Symphony No. 1*
Wolfgang Sawallisch & the Staatskapelle Dresden

*Piano Quartet & Quintet*
The Fine Arts Quartet with Xiayin Wang (Piano)


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Haydn, Symphony No. 51*

When I came home, this was on the radio. My daughter asked me what it was, and I didn't know. What's worse, I own the complete Haydn symphonies. What, I can't remember a mere 106 symphonies?


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Messiaen, Quartet for the End of Time*

Everyone is praising this recording, so I'm seeing what all the fuss is about. Boy, Tashi has an impressive lineup.


----------



## Alfacharger

John William's Concerto for Cello and Orchestra.










Then Jerry Goldsmith's Concerto for Blaster Beam and Orchestra!


----------



## DaveS

Moving onward with this one again. Bizet: Carmen Highlights and L'Arlesienne Suites. National philharmonic Orchestra; Leopold Stokowski,conducting


----------



## opus55

*Wagner*
Lohengrin, Act II


----------



## Itullian

Walkure Act 2










Tomlinson is a beast as Wotan.........


----------



## SimonNZ

Gaspar Sanz's Instrucción De Música Sobre La Guitarra Española - Hopkinson Smith, guitar


----------



## brotagonist

I'm waiting for my orders to arrive any day now, so I have time to revisit and revisit and revisit favourites galore.









Lin: L'Art du Pipa

While I am getting quite familiar with a number of albums and players of the guqin, the pipa remains somewhat neglected. It has, perhaps just to my ear, a slightly more rustic sound, but is no less beautiful. It is known in Japan as the biwa.


----------



## Saintbert

I have previous, happy encounters with some of *Neeme Järvi's* interpretations of *Shostakovich's* work. Here are *symphonies and bits and pieces* found in one place on a Japanese 6-disc release (DG/Tower Records). With the second and the third symphony the set is off to a... umm, start.


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1989, 1991 - '95.

Andrew Keener* produced both albums, respectively using recording engineers Mike Clements (St. Martin's Church, East Woodhay, Newbury, Berkshire), and Mike Hatch (St. Michael's, Highgate; St. George's, Brandon Hill, Bristol).








View attachment 67286


* A few of Andrew Keener's many acclaimed recs.: *Elgar* Violin Concerto, w. Kennedy/Handley (EMI); *Faure* Piano Quartets and Quintets, w. Domus (Hyperion); *Dvorak* Piano Quartets, w. Domus (Hyperion); *Brahms* String Sextets and Quintets, w. Raphael Ens. (Hyperion); *Handel *Concerti Grossi, Op. 6, w. Guildhall String Ens. (RCA); * Rachmaninov* Preludes, w. Alexeev (Virgin); *RVW, Delius *Piano Concerti, w. Lane/Handley (EMI); *Alkan, Scriabin, Barber, Ives,* w. Hamelin (Hyperion); *Franck * w. Hough (Hyperion); *LvB *String Quartets, w. Takacs Qt. (Decca).


----------



## TurnaboutVox

*Mahler
Lieder eines fahrenden Gesellen
Frühe Lieder*
Thomas Hampson, David Lutz (piano)
*
Fünf frühe Lieder (Mahler, Orch. Berio)
Sechs frühe Lieder (Mahler, Orch. Berio)*
Thomas Hampson, Philharmonia Orchestra, Luciano Berio [WB, 2000]










*Boccherini: String Quartets*
Apponyi Quartett [Ars Musici, 2010]










*
Boccherini
String Quartets Op 32 Nos. 3 - 6*
Quartetto Borciani [Naxos, 2002]

I must be in a more generous mood that the last time I auditioned this disc - today I find it much more satisfying, if not quite as inspiring as the Apponyi Quartet above.


----------



## bejart

Pietro Nardini (1722-1793): Violin Concerto in A Major

Orchestra da Camera Milano Classico -- Mauro Rossi, violin


----------



## D Smith

Simone Dinnerstein, Kristjan Jarvi/MDR Symphony. This is a very enjoyable disc. I liked Ravel's Concerto in G the best, a piece I know by heart. She brings a nice jazzy feel to it and the orchestra supports her quite well. The new concerto by Lasser I'm reserving judgement on. It was quite pleasant, but not memorable after one listen. Her solo sections in Rhapsody in Blue were excellent I thought, but the orchestra was not very idiomatic, so over all this piece suffered. I'll stick with Bernstein.


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1978.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Janos Starker*
London Symphony Orchestra / Skrowaczewski / Dorati
*Schumann*: Cello Concerto, Lalo: Cello Concerto (9-10 July 1962)
*Saint-Saëns*: Cello Concerto in A minor (26 June 1964


----------



## brotagonist

What!?  Nobody is listening to music all evening? Or nobody wants to admit they are home tonight? :lol: I just got back and decided to give the whole first disc a go, since I enjoyed Symphony 4 so much last night:









Ives - Symphonies 1 & 4; Orchestral Set 2

I got this about 2 years ago and, while I have known Ives' name for decades, I had not previously heard his music. He sure made a leap from the 1st to the 4th Symphonies! I like the 1st, which is very Romantic; but the 4th and the 2nd OS strike me as marvellously discordant (I hope I am using the correct terminology  ).


----------



## SimonNZ

Philippe Manoury's Piano Sonata No.1 "La Ville" - Jean-François Heisser, piano


----------



## starthrower




----------



## tortkis

Glory Tree: Chamber Works By Cheryl Frances-Hoad (b. 1980) (Champs Hill Records)








Memoria, for oboe, cor anglais, string trio & piano	
My Fleeting Angel, for piano trio	
The Snow Woman, for solo violin	
The Ogre Lover, for string trio	
Invocation, for solo cello, six tutti celli and double-bass
Bouleumata, for solo clarinet
Melancholia, for piano trio	
The Glory Tree, for soprano & chamber ensemble

Exquisite.


----------



## Pugg

​One of my favourite Sunday morning discs.

*Mozart : Lucia Popp *


----------



## Weston

Vol. III? I wasn't even caught up on Vol. II yet. Maybe I'll just look at the pretty pictures.

I did quite a bit of listening tonight as I am trying to get some artwork done for a show, but very little was classical.

*Schönberg: Five Orchestral Pieces *
Gunther Herbig / Berlin Symphony Orchestra










While not quite my favorite Schönberg work so far, these are shocking in how much they remind me of something mystical, like Holst's "Neptune." Or perhaps less like Holst and more like Bernard Herrmann's "Twilight Zone" music, which he supplied before the more famous "dee-deh-dee-doo / dee-deh-dee-doo" theme that came in later seasons. Or vice versa. Anyway, they're quite nice. I only wish they had been longer.

*Chen Yi: Ba Yin (The Eight Sounds) for Saxophone Quartet and String Orchestra*
Robin Engelen / Stuttgart Chamber Orchestra / Raschèr Saxophone Quartet










This sounds borderline crossover to me, but that may be only because of the non-traditional ensemble. It gets exciting especially in the third movement in spite of what I consder the overuse of that wood slapping thing a lot of modern composers have innocent cellists do with their bows. We should let that technique go the way of the Alberti Bass, Dvorak's triangle tinglings, and Autotune. But I am being too harsh.

Tomorrow I want to stay handcuffed to the drawing table, so I'll need to pick out something of massive scope as my soundtrack.


----------



## Guest

On the plane back from Seattle today I listened to guitarist Eliot Fisk play his transcription of Bach's 3rd Violin Sonata and John Ogdon play Busoni's Fantasia Contrapuntistica.


----------



## Conor71

Good evening all - exploring this mammoth box today and enjoying it very much.
Currently playing Roussel's 3rd Symphony for a first listen - this is a very attractive work.
As well as the familiar French composers theres a few who are as yet unknown to me in this boxset:


----------



## ShropshireMoose

Beethoven: Symphony No.3 "Eroica"/"Egmont" Overture Czech Philharmonic Orchestra/Paul Kletzki

Tchaikovsky: Marche Slave
Wagner: Ride of the Valkyries Philharmonia Orchestra/Sir Malcolm Sargent

Brahms: Hungarian Dances Nos. 5 & 6
Sibelius: Valse Triste Philharmonia Orchestra/Paul Kletzki

Dvorak: Carnival Overture
Mendelssohn: "Ruy Blas" Overture City of Birmingham Orchestra/George Weldon

Weber orch. Maurice Johnstone (1900-1976): Invitation To the Dance Liverpool Philharmonic Orchestra/Sir Malcolm Sargent

Kletzki's Beethoven is proving to be a never ending source of delight and enjoyment, aided and abetted by superb and very natural sounding recording. The "Eroica" is a splendid conception, mighty when necessary, but with plenty of gusto too, every bar teeming with life. His "Egmont" Overture is big and weighty in conception (not slow I must add, but with plenty of oomph!) which is just the way I like it, I've heard one or two lately who make it very light in texture, which frankly I don't think makes the most of it by a long chalk. This is fabulous and I love it!!
Then a disc of favourites culled from the Columbia 78 catalogue. All of the performances here are enjoyable, Kletzki's Hungarian Dances are full of character, and Valse Triste is a model of style. Sargent gives a good thundering Ride of the Valkyries, though his most interesting contribution to this disc is Maurice Johnstone's delightful orchestration of "Invitation to the Dance", he must have been fond of this, performing it twice at the Proms in 1955 & 1956. It is most enjoyable and Johnstone (who was an able composer himself, and for a time Sir Thomas Beecham's secretary) introduces a delightful counter melody of his own in the centre section, to great effect. George Weldon really pushes the old City of Birmingham Orchestra beyond their limits in the Carnival Overture (he recorded a stunning version with the Philharmonia in the 1960s), but they are well up to the mark in "Ruy Blas" and this disc makes for a very pleasant Sunday morning listen.


----------



## dgee

Andrew Norman's "Play" for orchestra (2013) - a piece that's been getting huge acclaim so I gave it a try once before when it didn't especially appeal. Enjoying it thoroughly this time round. Colourful and exciting and wide-ranging in style and sound, it's a real tour de force. Clocks in at nearly an hour but can be definitely recommended to those looking for a thoroughly modern musical sound


----------



## Conor71

Some very interesting looking music being posted here - if I ever don't give a like its because I don't know the music. Such is my ignorance of music outside the core repertoire but im working on it 

Another new composer im liking so far - listening to Symphony No. 2 ("Le Double"):


----------



## MagneticGhost

Listening to Disc 3 in my Walton EMI Collector's Edition Box

Portsmouth Point Overture
Comedy Overture: Scapino
Siesta
Sonata for Strings
Cello Concerto


That Sonata for Strings is wonderful. I don't remember hearing it before.


----------



## omega

*Sven-David Sandstrom*
_Four Songs of Love_
on BBC3.

Very beautiful!


----------



## Jeff W

*(Late) Saturday Symphony listening*

I seem to have gotten into a rather bad habit of doing my Saturday Symphony listening on Sunday mornings instead... Oh well.

Charles Ives - Symphony No. 4. The Detroit Symphony Orchestra and Chorus is under the direction of Leonard Slatkin.

EDIT: The Ives was not my cup of tea. Oh well, I always give something a chance. Now onto something that is my cup of tea:









Dvorak's Symphony No. 7 & 8. Witold Rowicki leads the London Symphony Orchestra.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Allegri : Miserere .
The Tallis Scholars *


----------



## Taggart

Excellent! Nicely sung bringing out the chant and the compositional elements .


----------



## hpowders

J.S. Bach Well-Tempered Clavier Book Two Preludes and Fugues 13-18.
Kenneth Weiss harpsichord.

Continuing my latest journey through my favorite music.

A wonderful way to spend a Sunday!


----------



## Andolink

One of the pinnacles of the Suzuki cycle; this cantata and this performance of it are something special.

*J.S. Bach*: _'Gott ist unsre Zuversicht', BWV 197_ 
Hana Blažíková, soprano
Damien Guillon, counter-tenor
Gerd Türk, tenor
Peter Kooij, bass
Bach Collegium Japan/Masaaki Suzuki


----------



## Haydn man

Going to hear the Elgar Violin Concerto in a couple of weeks, so am listening to this performance.
Kennedy/Handley is still the favourite in our house but this version runs it mighty close


----------



## Vasks

_Stockhousen and 1960's electronic works: Telemusik & Mixtur_


----------



## bejart

Joseph Arnold Gross (1701-1783?): Trumpet Concerto in D Major

Niklas Eklund on trumpet with the Drottingholm Baroque Ensemble

Apparently, I've exceeded my allotted attachments ---


----------



## pmsummer

HOSANNA TO THE SON OF DAVID
*Orlando Gibbons*
The Choir of Trinity College, Cambridge
Fretwork
Richard Marlow, director

Conifer Classics


----------



## Mahlerian

Weston said:


> Vol. III? I wasn't even caught up on Vol. II yet. Maybe I'll just look at the pretty pictures.
> 
> I did quite a bit of listening tonight as I am trying to get some artwork done for a show, but very little was classical.
> 
> *Schönberg: Five Orchestral Pieces *
> Gunther Herbig / Berlin Symphony Orchestra
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While not quite my favorite Schönberg work so far, these are shocking in how much they remind me of something mystical, like Holst's "Neptune." Or perhaps less like Holst and more like Bernard Herrmann's "Twilight Zone" music, which he supplied before the more famous "dee-deh-dee-doo / dee-deh-dee-doo" theme that came in later seasons. Or vice versa. Anyway, they're quite nice. I only wish they had been longer.


Holst bought the score to Schoenberg's Five Orchestral Pieces after the composer came to the UK to conduct the second performance of the work. His initial title for The Planets was "Seven Pieces for Orchestra," and the rightly lauded orchestration of the work bears a debt to Schoenberg as well as Debussy and others.


----------



## D Smith

Listening to Faure's Requiem this morning and one of my favourite versions (this is one of those works I feel compelled to buy again and again!) Duitoit/te Kanawa/Milnes/Montreal. Recommended


----------



## Mahlerian

Fine: Orchestral Works
Boston Modern Orchestra Project, cond. Rose









Very Stravinskian neo-classical music by an American composer. Of course, most of the music we consider "American" sounding is actually inspired heavily by Stravinsky, whether by Copland, Schuman, Adams, or Reich.


----------



## MagneticGhost

Listening to Sol Gabietta playing Shosty Cello Concerto 1 on Spotify.

Wow! She brings so much soul into the music. I was in (metaphorical) tears during her wonderful rendition of slow and then the cadenza mvts.
I shall have to listen to some more of her peformances.


----------



## Bruce

*Pletnev*



millionrainbows said:


> Russian Piano School Vol. 9: Mikhail Pletnev; Recorded 1978, 1984; Tchaikovsky: Concerto-suite from the ballet "The Nutcracker", Op. 71; arranged by Mikhail Pletnev, Prokofiev, Mozart, Schedrin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pletnev's arrangement of the Nutcracker has to be heard to be believed. He's been compared to Horowitz, he's that good. This was recorded when he was in his early 20's. The Prokofiev and Schedrin are amazing, too. He appears to have complete control over this machine we call the piano, doing things I did not think possible. He can articulate a bass line at a perfectly even dynamic, with amazing precision and consistency. He can do the Glenn Gould articulation thing, then unleash Horowitzian torrents of sound, which Gould couldn't do. This, with his Scarlatti, makes him one of the very best.


I don't think I've ever heard Pletnev's playing before. But this has inspired me to listed to a bit of his concert performance at Carnegie Hall while catching up on current listenings.









I usually don't like this approach to Chopin, but his scherzi are amazing! He finds inner voices in these works that most pianists ignore, like Horowitz does with Scriabin, but in the Chopin scherzi, Pletnev is so much more convincing than Horowitz's Chopin. Thanks, millionrainbows!

And, as a follow up, I'm listening to a selections of Scriabin's Op. 11 preludes, from this CD:









So far, this may be the best set of Op. 11 preludes I've heard. Who was it who recently listened to all of Scriabin's preludes by Lettberg? TurnaboutVox, maybe? Scriabin wrote so many preludes, and as T-V noted, they all seem to run together after a while. But I find that Pletnev, at least on this recording, finds so much that makes each one of the preludes in the Op. 11 set unique, bringing out an individual character of each one of these little guys.


----------



## Bruce

*Pome*



almc said:


> ...Steer between the stars
> like songbirds coming back at night.
> Listen to the whirring
> of a thousand, thousand miles of dark.
> 
> Remember you are ancient,
> that once you walked out of the sea
> and in the trees became another thing.
> Know you can again.
> 
> Become three kinds of lonely.
> 
> Light a torch.
> Leave a trail of handprints on the walls.
> 
> Or start by staying put.
> Be a whisper looking for a mouth: luna, luna, luna.
> Sit underneath the porch light.
> Eat walnuts and persimmons.
> Spread your red-edged wings.
> 'Calling time' begins near midnight.
> 
> Be hungry. Want....
> Women are locks. Men open them for doors...."


Where's the poem from?


----------



## elgar's ghost

More CS-S today - chamber works this time. Two sonatas each for violin and cello, the Suite for Cello & Piano, two string quartets plus a few violin/piano miniatures.


----------



## Bruce

*Fauré*



brotagonist said:


> Wow! Salome was fantastic. Now, I decided to revisit:
> 
> View attachment 67265
> 
> 
> Fauré Requiem, Cantique, Pelléas & Mélisande, Fantaisie, Pavane
> Marriner/St. Martin and others
> 
> The Requiem still sounds like church music to me and I was wishing it were shorter and they had put more other works on the disc, but maybe I'll get used to it one day  Pelléas, Fantaisie and Pavane are gems and make this low-priced disc worthwhile for me. It is the only Fauré I have collected and I have a good impression of his music.


I love this requiem. Yes, it does sound like church music, though.

If you want to explore more Fauré, may I suggest some of his chamber music? I find those works to be some of his most approachable compositions.


----------



## almc

ShropshireMoose said:


> View attachment 67257
> 
> 
> Richard Strauss: Burlesque Marcelle Meyer/Paris Conservatoire Orchestra
> 
> Milhaud: Scaramouche Marcelle Meyer/Darius Milhaud
> 
> Chabrier: Bourree Fantasque/Idylle
> Ravel: Alborada del Grazioso
> Poulenc: Mouvements Perpetuels
> Stravinsky: Ragtime
> Debussy: Poissons d'or
> De Falla: Miller's Dance
> Albeniz: Navarra/Sous le palmer
> Haydn: Sonata in E Minor, Hob. XVI/34 Marcelle Meyer
> 
> And so I reach the 17th and final volume in this wonderful set. Here we have Mme. Meyer's earliest recordings, all dating from 1925/29 apart from the Milhaud (1938) and Strauss (1943). The Strauss is extremely enjoyable, and she brings wit a-plenty to it, as to Scaramouche with the composer for her partner. The remaining pieces are all in a class of their own, but I must single out her performance of Albeniz' "Navarra" which is outstanding, she really captures the spirit of Spain in this scintillating performance, 90 years old this year, but still bringing radiant joy and sunshine into a world sorely in need of it. This whole set has been a revelation and an unmitigated delight, Marcelle Meyer was undoubtedly one of the brightest stars shining in the pianistic firmament of the last century, and this wonderful set, at an absolute super bargain price should grace the shelves of all music lovers. If I buy nothing else for the rest of the year (dream on, eh???!!!) this will provide me with food for thought for all of it and far beyond. *VERY VERY VERY HIGHLY RECOMMENDED *..............*AND THEN SOME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


Totally agree . This is an awesome, ''must have'' box that goes out for a bargain price, at least in Europe. I had mine for just 20 pounds from Amazon.co.uk, 2-3 years ago ...

Hey, I just checked and my EMI version went up 500 % : http://www.amazon.co.uk/Marcelle-Me...qid=1427642287&sr=8-3&keywords=marcelle+meyer
Makes no sense, since it has exaclty the same content with this one : http://www.amazon.co.uk/Marcelle-Me...qid=1427642287&sr=8-1&keywords=marcelle+meyer ...the former does have a much better front pic, though ...


----------



## starthrower

Conor71 said:


> Good evening all - exploring this mammoth box today and enjoying it very much.
> Currently playing Roussel's 3rd Symphony for a first listen - this is a very attractive work.
> As well as the familiar French composers theres a few who are as yet unknown to me in this boxset:


I wasn't aware of those Ansermet boxes. I'll keep them in mind for Presto Classical's end of year box set sale.

NP: Continuing my Barber binge. I picked up this Telarc CD for Sylvia McNair's delicate Knoxville performance. Levi & co. give Medea's Dance... a powerhouse performance with Telarc's dynamic sound. A beautiful Adagio For Strings, and First Essay as well.


----------



## almc

Bruce said:


> Where's the poem from?


How to Fall in Love by Susan Elbe ...


----------



## Bruce

*Ciro*

Starting the day with an overture,

Caldara - Overture to Ciro riconosciuto - Simon Wright conducts the Philharmonia Orchestra

Boyce - Symphony No. 4 in F - Janigro with I Solisti di Zagreb

Nielsen - Helios Overture - Blomstedt and the Danish RSO

Schubert - Symphony No. 4 in C minor, Karajan and the BPO

Mozart - Piano Concerto No.25 in C, K.503 - Brendel with Marriner and the A of SM in the F

And, just for a lark, Arturo Marquez - Conga del fuego Nuevo - Brian Coatney conducting the Plano Senior High School Symphony Orchestra. The recording comes from this disk:









I was really astounded. This did not sound like a high school orchestra. It sounded better than some university orchestras I've heard. A few minor problems with intonation, but very few. This was an amazing performance by high schoolers.


----------



## Jos

Yuja Wang plays Prokofiev's third pianoconcerto. Abbado conducting. Via YouTube.


----------



## starthrower

I have to say, Marin Alsop's reading of Medea's Dance... is even more powerful than Levi's on Telarc. And the 2002 Naxos sonics trump the 24 year old Telarc recording. And now for the Commando March... Heave-Ho!


----------



## Balthazar

*Bach ~ Motets*. Gardiner leads the English Baroque Soloists and the Monteverdi Choir.

*Schönberg/Webern/Berg ~ Op. 16/Op. 10/Op.6;Lulu Suite*. Dorati's classic recording with the LSO.

*Mendelssohn ~ Songs without Words, Bks. 5-8*. Lívia Rév on piano.


----------



## MagneticGhost

One of my Desert Island Discs

Haitink and the Concertgebouw 
Shostakovich 15th Symphony and From Jewish Poetry


----------



## bejart

Mozart: Piano Concerto No.26 in D Major, KV 537

Daniel Baremboim on piano with the Berlin Philharmonic


----------



## Taggart

bejart said:


> Joseph Arnold Gross (1701-1783?): Trumpet Concerto in D Major
> 
> Niklas Eklund on trumpet with the Drottingholm Baroque Ensemble
> 
> Apparently, I've exceeded my allotted attachments ---


You've done this before. That's why you should use links to the pictures rather than uploading them. You'll need to PM Krummhorn (who may be a bit busy over Holy Week) to sort you out. Trouble is, we've locked Current Listening II so you can't get at those.


----------



## Vronsky

*Felix Mendelssohn -- Songs Without Words*









Felix Mendelssohn, Ilse von Alpenheim -- Songs Without Words


----------



## brotagonist

Mahlerian said:


> ...most of the music we consider "American" sounding is actually inspired heavily by Stravinsky...


In my recent travels through Stravinsky, particularly the vocal works that I added to my collection-Oedipus Rex, Le Rossignol, Le Renard, The Rake's Progress-this became very much apparent to me. On the Schoenberg-Stravinsky axis, I am about 95% Schoenbergian  but I am beginning to be able to 'get' Stravinsky and the American better.

This morning, by happenstance, this being Sunday and the works being and/or sounding sacred, the player's next disc was:









Hindemith Organ Concerto, Organ Sonatas
Heiler, Horvat/ORF SO; Ullmann

I got this a couple of summers ago and liked it, but it wasn't my favourite Hindemith. Well, what means favourite? These are organ works: I cannot compare them to chamber or symphonic works. This morning, however, these are hitting me just right (am just commencing the third consecutive listen :lol: ). The Organ Concerto is quite a wonderful piece and was the attraction on the disc for me, but, this morning, I am able to hear the beauty of the Organ Sonatas. It took a second spin to get in the mood. This is wonderful!


----------



## DiesIraeCX

*The Cello Sonatas of Beethoven & Debussy*

*Ludwig van Beethoven*: _Cello Sonata No. 3_, composed in 1808 (Rostropovich, Richter)

1808, "Beethoven's most productive compositional period. Composed in the same year were the two piano trios of Op. 70 and the Choral Fantasy; in the same year Beethoven also completed and published his Fifth and Sixth Symphonies. The sonata was dedicated to Baron Ignaz von Gleichenstein and first performed in March 1809 by cellist Nikolaus Kraft and pianist Dorothea von Ertmann."

*Claude Debussy*: _Cello Sonata_, composed in 1915 (Maisky, Argerich)

"It was the first of a planned series of 'Six sonates pour divers instruments', however Debussy only completed two others, the sonata for violin and the sonata for flute, viola and harp"... I can only imagine how great the other three would have been had he been able to complete them. :-(

















*Rostropovich and Richter playing Beethoven*


----------



## George O

Felix Mendelssohn (1809-1847): Concerto in E Minor for Violin and Orchestra, op 64
Alfredo Campoli, violin
The London Philharmonic Orchestra / Eduard Van Beinum
recorded 1949

Max Bruch (1838-1920): Concerto No. 1 in G Minor for Violin and Orchestra, op 26
Alfredo Campoli, violin
The New Symphony Orchestra / Royalton Kisch
recorded 1951

on London (NYC; record made in England), from 1953


----------



## tortkis

Walter Zimmermann: Beginner's Mind - the piano works (1975-1998) - Ian Pace









A very good collection of piano works. Walter Zimmermann interviewed American experimental composers (_Desert plants_, which I want to read but don't have) and edited Feldman's writings. The austere & sparse style of his music is reminiscent of Cage or Feldman. Richard Toop wrote _"the experience of hearing individual pieces by him can tend to emphasize their otherness in relation to the main trends in new German music, whereas the hearing of several pieces together reveals a remarkably rich and coherent personal world."_


----------



## FrankF

Keeping it light...


----------



## Mahlerian

Miyoshi: Chaines
Yukiko Kojima









Yoshimatsu: Threnody to Toki
Tokyo Metropolitan Symphony Orchestra, cond. Numajiri









Yoshimatsu: Prelude to the Celebration of Birds
BBC Philharmonic Orchestra, cond. Fujioka


----------



## MozartsGhost

*John Knowles Paine*
_Mass in D_


----------



## OldFashionedGirl

On Spotify:


----------



## Vaneyes

For *Walton *birthday (1902).


----------



## hpowders

J.S. Bach Well-Tempered Clavier Book Two Preludes and Fugues 19-24.
Kenneth Weiss, harpsichord.

Completed my traversal of Book Two-puts me in such a tranquil, elevated state that few pieces of music can do.

Now it's on...backward??? to Book One!!!


----------



## TurnaboutVox

*Hindemith
Sonata for Viola solo, Op. 11 no 5
Sonata for Viola solo, Op. 25 no 1
Sonata for Viola solo, Op. 31 no 4
Sonata for Viola solo (1937)*
Kim Kashkashian (Viola)

*Sonata for Viola and Piano in F major, Op. 11 no 4
Sonata for Viola and Piano, Op. 25 no 4
Sonata for Viola and Piano in C major*
Robert Levin (Piano), Kim Kashkashian (Viola) 
[ECM New Series, 2000; rec 1985-6]

My new disc of the week. These works transfixed me this afternoon.










*Ives
Symphony No. 4*
American Symphony Orchestra, Leon Botstein, The Dessoff Choirs [American Symphony Orchestra, 2010]

A splendid symphony, Ives is right up my street.










*Elizabeth Maconchy
Quartet for Strings no 1*(1933)
*Quartet for Strings no 2* (1936)
*Quartet for Strings no 3* (1938)
*Quartet for Strings no 4* (1939 - 42)
Hanson String Quartet [Unicorn-Kanchana, 1993]

Oh, goodness, how have I avoided this composer's string quartets for so long? (and how have we left her out of the TC Top String Quartet list?). #3 and #4 are masterpieces.


----------



## MoonlightSonata

Elgar - Cello Concerto - du Pré, Barenboim

Incredible music, incredible performance.


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded May 1983, St. Eustache, Montreal. Recording Engineer: John Dunkerley.


















The Decca Sound

http://www.polymathperspective.com/?p=2484

Where are they now? John Dunkerley, Andrew Keener, etc.

http://www.abbasrecords.com/personnel.htm


----------



## Guest

It's a sad sign of the times that such stupefyingly monotonous "music" can win both a Pulitzer Prize and a Grammy. It's not even that well recorded (extremely murky...perhaps deliberately?). I want my 42 minutes and $20 back. (I bought it at the Seattle Symphony store.)


----------



## SiegendesLicht

Woodduck said:


> This is supposed to be one of the best recordings of _Parsifal_. Give us a review when you've heard it.


I agree, it is one of the best. It is very slow (at least compared to the other versions I have heard), meditative and... I think the best word would be "bittersweet". And Kurt Moll who sings Gurnemanz, is one of my favorite voices ever.


----------



## ArtMusic




----------



## Marschallin Blair

Fleming sings gorgeously and fluently, if not with the best French elocution, in Act I, Scene Two's aria showpiece "_Dis-moi que je suis belle._"


----------



## omega

*Sandstrom*
_Flute Concerto_
Tobias Carron (flute) | Swedish Radio Symphony Orchestra | Leif Segerstam








*Bach*
_Das Wolhtemperierte Clavier (I - XII)_
Richard Egarr (Harpischord)








*Kyr*
_The Cloud of Unknowing_
Estelí Gomez (soprano) | David Farwig (barytone) | Conspirare | Victoria Bach Festival Orchestra | Craig Hella Johnson


----------



## millionrainbows

Roy Harris: Symphony No. 3; Serge Koussevitsky, Boston SO; rec. 1939.


----------



## Mika

Tchaikovsky : Iolanta


----------



## millionrainbows

Purcell/Gardiner. Recorded in the 1970's, still one of the very best versions out there. The choir is beautiful, and good recording & mastering.


----------



## DaveS

Elgar: Symphony #1(rec 1976); In the South(rec 1970),Elegy(rec 1974)
Sir Adrian Boult ; London Philharmonic Orchestra


----------



## SimonNZ

Joseph Umstatt concertos - Milos Valent, cond.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Schreker, Chamber Symphony*

The orchestration is so lovely, I forget to listen.


----------



## opus55

Enjoying the cloudy, windy afternoon with piano music.

*Chopin*
Fantaisie-Impromptu in C#m, Op.66
Barcarolle in F#, Op.60
Berceuse in Db, Op.57
Fantaisie in Fm, Op.49

*Franck*
Prelude, choral et fugue, M.21

_Performed by Murray Perahia_

















*Scriabin*
Preludes
_Vladimir Horowitz_


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Messiaen, Quartet for the End of Time.*

Gil Shaham, Paul Meyer, et al.

I've always had a take-it-or-leave-it feeling about this piece; I have to know it because of its importance, but it hasn't done much for me. Halfway into this recording, I think this one is going to change my feelings.


----------



## millionrainbows

Shostakovich, String Quartet No. 1, St. Petersburg Quartet (Hyperion). I like the recording of the strings; full, yet clear, not overly ambient. A certain emotion, a sweetness, comes through, that I don't always hear.


----------



## KenOC

Shostakovich Symphony No. 12, "The Year 1917." Petrenko. This isn't really all that bad. Well, yes, it is... :lol:


----------



## millionrainbows

Shosty 8 Symphony, Kondrashin, on Youtube. I hardly ever do this.


----------



## millionrainbows

KenOC said:


> Shostakovich Symphony No. 12, "The Year 1917." Petrenko. This isn't really all that bad. Well, yes, it is... :lol:


What is it? Is is Shosty, or Petrenko, or the RLPO, the engineering, or a ghastly congruence of all 4 factors? Or is it an unreceptive mood? Or all 5?


----------



## Morimur

*Olivier Messiaen - (1993) Turangalila (Chailly)*










Dang, y'all - I am listening to what I consider to be a _very good_ rendition of "Turangalila" and wanted to learn more about the recording. I came across this "interesting" little review by James Leonard:

http://www.allmusic.com/album/olivier-messiaen-turangal%C3%AEla-symphonie-mw0001380298

Is Leonard out of his mind? I say he's got a tin can for an ear.


----------



## Vasks

brotagonist said:


> View attachment 67328
> 
> 
> Hindemith Organ Concerto, Organ Sonatas
> Heiler, Horvat/ORF SO; Ullmann
> 
> _I got this a couple of summers ago and liked it, but it wasn't my favourite Hindemith. Well, what means favourite? These are organ works: I cannot compare them to chamber or symphonic works. This morning, however, these are hitting me just right (am just commencing the third consecutive listen :lol: ). The Organ Concerto is quite a wonderful piece and was the attraction on the disc for me, but, this morning, I am able to hear the beauty of the Organ Sonatas. It took a second spin to get in the mood. This is wonderful!_




Sonata #2 is short and sweet and full of charm. It's one of my favorite Hindemith pieces.


----------



## Vasks

millionrainbows said:


> What is it? Is is Shosty, or Petrenko, or the RLPO, the engineering, or a ghastly congruence of all 4 factors? Or is it an unreceptive mood? Or all 5?


It's Shosty. No conductor, orchestra or recording engineer can save this piece


----------



## Mahlerian

Morimur said:


> Dang, y'all - I am listening to what I consider to be a _very good_ rendition of "Turangalila" and wanted to learn more about the recording. I came across this "interesting" little review by James Leonard:
> 
> http://www.allmusic.com/album/olivier-messiaen-turangal%C3%AEla-symphonie-mw0001380298
> 
> Is Leonard out of his mind? I say he's got a tin can for an ear.


I've never thought very highly of Allmusic's reviews in general. They seem very superficial for the most part.

I wouldn't call the Turangalila a particularly deep work, but it's far better than Leonard makes it out to be.


----------



## Itullian

SiegendesLicht said:


> I agree, it is one of the best. It is very slow (at least compared to the other versions I have heard), meditative and... I think the best word would be "bittersweet". And Kurt Moll who sings Gurnemanz, is one of my favorite voices ever.


I have it and love it.
Except I find the dynamic range a bit large in places.
Do you?


----------



## SimonNZ

Morimur said:


> Dang, y'all - I am listening to what I consider to be a _very good_ rendition of "Turangalila" and wanted to learn more about the recording. I came across this "interesting" little review by James Leonard:
> 
> http://www.allmusic.com/album/olivier-messiaen-turangal%C3%AEla-symphonie-mw0001380298
> 
> Is Leonard out of his mind? I say he's got a tin can for an ear.





> *When does one stop listening to Messiaen's Turangalila-Symphonie? During the Looney Tunes meets Debussy music of Introduction? During the blasphemous "Chant d'amour 1?" During the vacuous "Turangalila 1?" During the hilarious "Turangalila 2?" Does one stop listening when the Ondes Martenot starts its idiotic wailing or does one stop when the Liberace-meets-Max Steiner music of Jardin du sommeil d'amour works itself into a climax? Does anybody ever actually make it through all ten movements to the absurd, awful, and incredibly annoying Finale? *


Good god. What is the point of having a recording reviewed by someone with no sympathy (hate, even) for the music?

fwiw Chailly's is my preferred recording of Turangalila, though its not one of my most listened to Messiaen pieces.

playing now:










Elizabeth Maconchy's String Quartets Nos. 3 and 4 - Hanson Quartet


----------



## hpowders

J.S. Bach Well-Tempered Clavier Book One Preludes and Fugues 1-6.
Kenneth Weiss, harpsichord.

Finished Book Two. Now it's time for Book One.

Fine performance by Mr. Weiss.


----------



## Vronsky

*Richard Wagner -- Tannhäuser*









Richard Wagner, Bernard Haitink -- Tannhäuser


----------



## Jeff W

Today's workout music was three Suites by Ferde Grofe. The Mississippi, Grand Canyon and Niagara Falls Suites. William Stromberg led the Bournemouth Symphony Orchestra.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

I'm having a second listen to this disc as I type, SimonNZ


----------



## starthrower




----------



## science

I'm ready to check in again:

View attachment 67403


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 2004.


----------



## opus55

*Robert Schumann*
Violin Sonatas, Nos. 2 and 3
_Carolin Widman|Dénes Várjon_

*Nino Rota*
Viola Sonatas, Nos. 1 and 2
_Luigi Alberto Bianchi|Marco Vincenzi_


----------



## Triplets

Chopin Preludes, Claudio Arrau, from the Great Pianists Of the century Series.


----------



## Bruce

*Tchaikovsky rising*

Sunday night -

Tchaikovsky - String Quartet No. 3 in E-flat minor, Op. 30 - Copenhagen Quartet









I have recordings by the Ying and Keller Quartets of this work, but I find I come back to the Copenhagen quartet more than these other two. The Copenhagen Quartet plays with such conviction and emotion, which I find lacking in the other two recordings. Recorded sound on Vox Boxes varies widely; this is one of the best.

Two of Sibelius's most beautiful short works:

The Oceanides - Boult and the Royal PO
The Swan of Tuonela - Jansons and the Oslo PO















Shostakovich - Cello Concerto No. 1 in E-flat, Op. 100 - Rostropovich, Ormandy, Philadelphia Orch.









and finishing up with Roussel - Symphony No. 3 in G minor, Op. 42 - Boulez and the NYPO.


----------



## JACE

_Beethoven Bicentennial Collection: String Quartets, Vol. VII_
*String Quartet No. 14 in C♯ minor, Op. 131, performed by the Amadeus Quartet*

From wikipedia:
_It is said that upon listening to a performance of this quartet, Schubert remarked, "After this, what is left for us to write?" Robert Schumann said that this quartet and Op. 127 had a "...grandeur [...] which no words can express. They seem to me to stand...on the extreme boundary of all that has hitherto been attained by human art and imagination."_


----------



## Triplets

Morimur said:


> Dang, y'all - I am listening to what I consider to be a _very good_ rendition of "Turangalila" and wanted to learn more about the recording. I came across this "interesting" little review by James Leonard:
> 
> http://www.allmusic.com/album/olivier-messiaen-turangal%C3%AEla-symphonie-mw0001380298
> 
> Is Leonard out of his mind? I say he's got a tin can for an ear.


Well, he obviously isn't a fan of the work, which makes me wonder how he can critique a performance of a work that he abhors.


----------



## tortkis

Hildegard von Bingen: 11,000 Virgins: Chants for the Feast of St. Ursula - Anonymous 4 (Harmonia Mundi)









ZIMPEL/KUGEL - Music Of Hildegard Of Bingen

__
https://soundcloud.com/waclaw-zimpel%2Fzimpel-kugel-music-of
Wacław Zimpel - clarinets
Klaus Kugel - drums, percusions
improvisation inspired by the music of Hildegard von Bingen


----------



## Triplets

Bruce said:


> Sunday night -
> 
> Tchaikovsky - String Quartet No. 3 in E-flat minor, Op. 30 - Copenhagen Quartet
> 
> View attachment 67408
> 
> 
> I have recordings by the Ying and Keller Quartets of this work, but I find I come back to the Copenhagen quartet more than these other two. The Copenhagen Quartet plays with such conviction and emotion, which I find lacking in the other two recordings. Recorded sound on Vox Boxes varies widely; this is one of the best.
> 
> Two of Sibelius's most beautiful short works:
> 
> The Oceanides - Boult and the Royal PO
> The Swan of Tuonela - Jansons and the Oslo PO
> 
> View attachment 67409
> View attachment 67410
> 
> 
> Shostakovich - Cello Concerto No. 1 in E-flat, Op. 100 - Rostropovich, Ormandy, Philadelphia Orch.
> 
> View attachment 67411
> 
> 
> and finishing up with Roussel - Symphony No. 3 in G minor, Op. 42 - Boulez and the NYPO.
> 
> View attachment 67412


 Re the tchaikovsky: try the Borodin qt., on Melodyia (Chandos).


----------



## Becca

I am not aware of ever having heard any Roussel so as some time ago I downloaded a free disc from Chandos' Classical Music Shop, it is time to listen to it!

Symphony #4 and Sinfonietta, Detroit Symphony, Neeme Jarvi


----------



## Marschallin Blair

I'm not content with intermittent drama. I merely want vitality at every moment- as if_ that's_ too much to ask. ;D

_Les Troyens _very nearly lives up to this impossible standard though.

There are of course other epic operas which are sublimely beautiful as well- however I find them to be alluring in large swaths but fatally inconsistent overall.

Not so with _Les Troyens_- which just cascades in emotion.

_Troyens_ meant the world to Berlioz and I can understand why.



















_"Would you believe it?- I have fallen in love, utterly in love, with the Queen of Carthage! I adore her, this beautiful Dido."_

- Berlioz's letter to Princess Carolyne Sayn-Wittgenstein of July, 1856

_"[A few days ago] I was in a state of ecstasy. I had just played my first act through mentally from beginning to end. . ."_

- letter to Bennett of February 5 of 1857

_"Whatever fate awaits it ["Les Troyens"], I now feel nothing but happiness at having completed it. . . As for the principal object of the work, the musical rendering of the characters and the expression of their feelings and passions, this was always the easiest part of my task. I have spent my life with this race of demi-gods; I know them so well that I feel they must have known me. And this recalls to me a childhood experience which will show you how deeply I was fascinated from the first by those splendid creatures of the ancient world. It was the period in my classical education, when I was construing, under my father's direction, the marvellous twelfth book of the "Aeneid"; my mind was possessed by the glory of its characters: Lavinia, Turnus, Aeneas, Mezentius, Lausus, Pallas, Evander, Amata, Latinus, Camilla, and the rest. I was taken to Vespers. The sad persistent chant of the psalm "in exitu Israel" had the magnetic effect on me that it still has today, and plunged me deep in the most real and vivid daydreams of the past. I was with my Virgilian heroes again: I could hear the clash of their arms, I could see Camilla the Amazon in all her beauty and swiftness, I was watching the maiden Lavinia, flushed with tears, and the ill-fated Turnus, his father Daunus and his sister Juturna, and hearing the palaces of Laurentium ring with lamentation- and I was seized by an overwhelming sadness. I left the church, sobbing uncontrollably, and cried for the rest of the day., powerless to contain my epic grief. No one could ever get me to say the reason, my parents never knew nor had any inkling what sorrows had taken possession of my childish heart that day."_

- letter to Princess Sayn-Wittgenstein of June 20, 1859


----------



## starthrower

^^^
Just snagged a mint used copy of the live set for under 4 dollars!


----------



## JACE

More Beethoven String Quartets:










String Quartets No. 6 (Op. 18/6) and No. 7 (Op. 59/1) "Razumovsky" / Cleveland Quartet


----------



## starthrower

My first listen to my first Rachmaninov recording.


----------



## Pugg

*Beethoven*: Archduke Trio; *Brahms*: Piano Trio No. 1
Trio di Trieste


----------



## SimonNZ

Pugg said:


> *Beethoven*: Archduke Trio; *Brahms*: Piano Trio No. 1
> Trio di Trieste


That Archduke is one of the real selling points for that box imo. I'd be interested to know what you think of it (if you haven't heard that recording before).


----------



## Itullian

Waiting on a Celibidache special at 10 pst on KUSC.ORG
Until then silence.........


----------



## SimonNZ

"Madrid 1752: Sacred Music From Royal Chapel Spain" - Grover Wilkins, cond.


----------



## opus55

*Busoni*
Die Brautwahl


----------



## Itullian

opus55 said:


> *Busoni*
> Die Brautwahl


Love that little opera, A lot of fun.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Unbelievably gorgeous singing with Caballe, dramatically effective in parts as well (yes, Divina spoils so many singers for me). _;D_




























Damrau's "_Ich wollt ein Strauslein binden_" and "_Standchen_" are just such lovely, delightful girly things- I can never get enough of them.


----------



## Itullian

Itullian said:


> Waiting on a Celibidache special at 10 pst on KUSC.ORG
> Until then silence.........


Celi time ...............


----------



## Pugg

​
*Verdi : Otello.
Freni/ Vickers/ Karajan*

The Decca recording is better but *Freni *steals the show.


----------



## SimonNZ

Wolfgang Rihm's Tutuguri - Fabrice Bollon, cond.


----------



## Josh

Now playing this CD which I found at a thrift shop today for $2. The cheapest (and only) copy for sale on amazon is $89. What the...?!

Good stuff, and highly recommended if you can find it for much, much less than $89.










http://www.amazon.com/Music-Entertain-Hungary-Camerata-Hungarica/dp/B00008F6J2


----------



## Marilyn

Rachmaninov - Piano Concerto No 3, Andre Previn/London Symphony Orchestra/Alicia de Larrocha


----------



## schigolch




----------



## Jeff W

*WMHT Live*

Listening to a recording of last night's WMHT Live in which the program was a concert recording of all six Brandenburg Concertos from the Berkshire Bach Society's 'Bach at New Year's' annual concert. The Berkshire Bach Society was led by Kenneth Cooper from the harpsichord.

We're very lucky to have a period instrument group in the area (their home is in Great Barrington, MA which is about an hour's drive from Albany).


----------



## Headphone Hermit

I had to dip out of this thread when my laptop stopped working well (I don't like downloading and uploading photos on the machine I use for work) and so I haven't looked in for a whlie, but there seems to be a preponderence of posts that express no opinion - there are lots of 'big' pictures (far too many??? - _comment that seemd to cause offence removed by HH_), a brief factual comment about the performer, but little expression of any opinion.

It seems a shame 'tis so


----------



## Saintbert

Here's what I have set up for today. I'll see how far I make. To start things off, a lovely collection of the Lithuanian composer *Ciurlionis'* paintings in sound: the two tone poems, "In the Forest" and "The Sea", and a string quartet, performed respectively by Vladimir Fedoseyev conducting the USSR Radio-Television-Weddings and Bar Mitzvahs Symphony Orchestra, and the Vilnius Quartet (Le Chant du Monde). Next, *Szymanowski* and *Rózycki* string quartets, performed by Poland's Royal String Quartet (Hyperion). And finally, selected orchestral works by Estonia's *Eino Tamberg*, performed by Neeme Järvi and the Residentie Orkest Den Haag (BIS).


----------



## Pugg

​
*Viorica Cortez*: France and Italian opera arias


----------



## csacks

Schubert´s Death and the Maiden, played by Borodin Quartet. I do not know if it is because the other one is my gold standard, but it so badly fast compared with Quartetto Italiano. Any way, a huge effort is needed to ruin this Quartet, so I am still enjoying it.


----------



## hpowders

J.S. Bach Well-Tempered Clavier Book One Preludes and Fugues 7-12.
Kenneth Weiss, harpsichord.

Continuing my latest traversal through the complete WTC 48.


----------



## Morimur

*Olivier Messiaen - Des Canyons Aux Etoiles (Chung) (2 CD)*


----------



## Pugg

​
*Wagner : Lohengrin.*
*Steber* is such a fine Elsa .


----------



## Vasks

*Verdi - Overture to "Macbeth" (Muti/Sony)
Taneyev - String Trio in B minor (Belcanto/MDG)
Saint-Saens - Piano Concerto #3 (Roge/London)*


----------



## Orfeo

*Konstantin Feodorovych Dankevich*
Opera "Bogdan Khmelnitsky" in four acts, six scenes (premiered, 1951).
-M. Grishko, V. Mayveyev, B. Gmyrya, V. Borischchenko, N. Goncharenko, et al.
-Soloists, choir, & orchestra of the Shevchenko Opera & Ballet House, Kiev/V. Piradov.

*Yevhen Fedorovych Stankovych*
Symphony no. II "Heroic" (1975).
Symphony no. IV "Sinfonia lirica" (1977).
-The National Symphony Orchestra of Ukraine/Theodore Kuchar.


----------



## Vaneyes

Sampling for* Locatelli* death day (1764).


----------



## Taggart

Please be civil to your fellow members. Some posts have been removed.

This is one of the more popular threads. It is currently on its third version because it attract so much attention and has grown in size because of videos and pictures.. People have expressed a general opinion that pictures should be kept small and videos avoided. It is not just politeness to people using phones, tablets or laptops it also helps prolong the life of the thread. Please be courteous to your fellow members.


----------



## Heliogabo

Intrigued by JACE's impressions here about this perfomance of some of my favorite string quartets, I bought this cd this weekend:









And what a beauuuuutiful album it is. Love at first listening!


----------



## csacks

Heliogabo said:


> Intrigued by JACE's impressions here about this perfomance of some of my favorite string quartets, I bought this cd this weekend:
> 
> View attachment 67442
> 
> 
> And what a beauuuuutiful album it is. Love at first listening!


It is by far my favorite version as well.
In fact, this morning I have been listening "Death and the Maiden" performed by Borodin Quartet, Emerson SQ, and just now by Amati Quartet. Quartetto Italiano is still my favorite. Lets we agree that Schubert has some responsibility in how spectacular it is. A God what is God's, to Caesar........


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1992 - '99: Andrew Keener, producer; Mike Hatch, Mike Clements, recording engineers; and 2007.


----------



## millionrainbows

I've been listening to *Symphony No. 8.* What a strange, disturbing work! It's almost physically offensive to me at certain points; the end of the first and third movements, where it seems like *Shostakovich* is expressing pure fear and rage. It's almost unbearable! This is the Valery Gergiev, on Philips.


----------



## millionrainbows

Vaneyes said:


> Sampling for* Locatelli* death day (1764).


Carmignola is good, isn't he? I love this guy; after I had written Vivaldi off as musical wallpaper, Carmignola's recordings got me back into him. The Italians are the best violin players.


----------



## millionrainbows

Marilyn said:


> Rachmaninov - Piano Concerto No 3, Andre Previn/London Symphony Orchestra/Alicia de Larrocha
> 
> View attachment 67434


I love Alicia de Larocha. Her Ravel is good, too.


----------



## Jos

Prokofiev, The stone flower. (Ballet)
Bolshoi Theatre Orchestra, Gennady Rozhdestvensky

Melodiya recording from 1968, issued by EMI in 1975


----------



## Morimur

*Morton Feldman - Only; Works for Voice & Instruments (Mosko)*


----------



## pentaquine

This is AMAZING!


----------



## millionrainbows

This is good piano playing. I especially like John Adams' early "opus 1" works, *China Gates* and *Phrygian* Gates. I like them better than the particular Terry Riley pieces on here, which is unusual for me.


----------



## Jos

pentaquine said:


> This is AMAZING!


Yes she is.
Been listening to her yesterday (Proko's 3rd) and watching some clips of her playing Scarlatti. Amazing indeed. 
Welcome to the forum btw, Pentaquine 

Cheers,
Jos


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Mutter approaches the _Sinfonia Concertante_ more aggressively than any other performance I've heard- but it doesn't sound 'aggressive' to me- it sounds spirited and animated and bursting with love and vitality.

Absolutely perfect Monday morning music to 'get going' with.


----------



## realdealblues

*Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto No. 1*

View attachment 67448


Fritz Reiner/Chicago Symphony Orchestra
Pianist: Emil Gilels

*Brahms: Piano Concerto No. 2*

View attachment 67449


Fritz Reiner/Chicago Symphony Orchestra
Pianist: Emil Gilels

Both of these recordings are top notch. Reiner was such a great accompanist. I think this Tchaikovsky might be the finest from a Russian pianist. I prefer it to Richter, Ashkenazy, Pletnev and many others. The Brahms concerto is equally fine and ranks up there with Serkin and Fleisher for me. Just wonderful stuff!


----------



## Jos

millionrainbows said:


> Carmignola is good, isn't he? I love this guy; after I had written Vivaldi off as musical wallpaper, Carmignola's recordings got me back into him. The Italians are the best violin players.


He's an amazing violinist, I've seen him live at Concertgebouw earlier this year. Four seasons, so nothing new, one might think. Carmignola made it realy fresh and new !


----------



## Heliogabo

csacks said:


> It is by far my favorite version as well.
> In fact, this morning I have been listening "Death and the Maiden" performed by Borodin Quartet, Emerson SQ, and just now by Amati Quartet. Quartetto Italiano is still my favorite. Lets we agree that Schubert has some responsibility in how spectacular it is. A God what is God's, to Caesar........
> View attachment 67444
> View attachment 67445
> View attachment 67446


Yes, in fact, I knew performances by the Hungarian quartet (the first and only for many years), and then by Melos and Alban Berg quartet, all of them fine and strong in their own style. But this performance by the Quartetto Italiano takes the music almost out of this world. Just like Schubert´s spirit in his last years...


----------



## Cosmos

Watched first part of Kubrick's Barry Lyndon, which has convinced me to check out Schubert's Piano Trios


----------



## csacks

Cosmos said:


> Watched first part of Kubrick's Barry Lyndon, which has convinced me to check out Schubert's Piano Trios


A perfect choice. Beaux Arts´Schubert´s opus 100 is marvelous!!!


----------



## Kivimees

TurnaboutVox said:


> *Elizabeth Maconchy
> Quartet for Strings no 1*(1933)
> *Quartet for Strings no 2* (1936)
> *Quartet for Strings no 3* (1938)
> *Quartet for Strings no 4* (1939 - 42)
> Hanson String Quartet [Unicorn-Kanchana, 1993]
> 
> Oh, goodness, how have I avoided this composer's string quartets for so long? (and how have we left her out of the TC Top String Quartet list?). #3 and #4 are masterpieces.


I was intrigued by this (to me unknown) composer, so I checked the Naxos library. Although this CD was not listed, I found another CD of Elizabeth Maconchy's work:









She seems to have been a wizard with strings - this CD has lots good to offer, especially the final work "Music for Strings", which she composed aged 76. I'm listening for a second time.


----------



## Vronsky

*Karlheinz Stockhausen -- Samstag aus Licht*









Karlheinz Stockhausen -- Samstag aus Licht


----------



## Balthazar

* Bartók ~ Music for Strings, Percussion and Celesta*. Bernstein leads the NY Phil. I'm trying to hear what Boulez hears...

*Ravel ~ Songs*. Gerald Finley sings baritone with Julius Drake's well-balanced piano accompaniment.

*Liszt ~ Années de pèlerinage: 2ème année*. Bertrand Chamayou on my favorite recent acquisition. This is a forever disc.


----------



## PeteW

realdealblues said:


> *Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto No. 1*
> 
> View attachment 67448
> 
> 
> Fritz Reiner/Chicago Symphony Orchestra
> Pianist: Emil Gilels
> 
> *Brahms: Piano Concerto No. 2*
> 
> View attachment 67449
> 
> 
> Fritz Reiner/Chicago Symphony Orchestra
> Pianist: Emil Gilels
> 
> Both of these recordings are top notch. Reiner was such a great accompanist. I think this Tchaikovsky might be the finest from a Russian pianist. I prefer it to Richter, Ashkenazy, Pletnev and many others. The Brahms concerto is equally fine and ranks up there with Serkin and Fleisher for me. Just wonderful stuff!


Thankyou, I fancy both of these.


----------



## jim prideaux

Mozart-Symphonies 20-24,26 and 27 performed by Mackerras and the Prague Chamber Orchestra......

the more I listen to the recordings from this box set the more I am impressed....quite simply beautiful!


----------



## csacks

Karl Böhm conducting Berliner Philharmoniker, playing my favorite Mozart´s Symphony, 38th "Prague". Mozart provoques me some sort of refreshment. The allegro in this symphony is so sparkling that it rises me up.


----------



## pmsummer

DORIAN REEDS
(For Brass)
*Terry Riley*
Matt Starling; performer/arranger

Indiegogo


----------



## contra7

Orchestra de la Suisse Romande


----------



## JACE

Heliogabo said:


> Intrigued by JACE's impressions here about this perfomance of some of my favorite string quartets, I bought this cd this weekend:
> 
> View attachment 67442
> 
> 
> And what a beauuuuutiful album it is. Love at first listening!





csacks said:


> It is by far my favorite version as well.
> In fact, this morning I have been listening "Death and the Maiden" performed by Borodin Quartet, Emerson SQ, and just now by Amati Quartet. Quartetto Italiano is still my favorite. Lets we agree that Schubert has some responsibility in how spectacular it is. A God what is God's, to Caesar........
> View attachment 67444
> View attachment 67445
> View attachment 67446


Hooray for GREAT music, beautifully performed!


----------



## pmsummer

Morimur said:


>


And so the search begins. You had me at Philip Guston.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Karajan's Act I _Overture to Die Walkure _is the most gloriously, lushly, and caressingly feminine one I've heard. The Berlin strings are magnificent.










Keilberth's _Immolation Scene_ is molten metal. Varnay rises to the occasion if a bit stentorian and less lyrical at times.


----------



## Mahlerian

Mahler: Symphony No. 7
London Philharmonic Orchestra, cond. Tennstedt









His studio version.


----------



## ShropshireMoose

Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto No.1 in B-flat Minor, Op.23 Peter Katin/London Symphony Orchestra/Edric Kundell
Tchaikovsky: Concert Fantasia in G, Op.56 Peter Katin/London Philharmonic Orchestra/Sir Adrian Boult

News of the death of Peter Katin prompted me to sort out this LP, which I haven't listened to for a long time. I have to say that I really enjoyed the performance of the concerto, which was a lot stronger than I'd remembered it, Katin plays it very musically, but it's still very exciting. The Concert Fantasia is a very uncommon work and receives a terrifically committed performance by pianist and orchestra, played this way you'd think it would be a regular in the concert halls. Katin's performance is wonderful, and Boult's accompaniment is superb, what a fine musician he was. The Decca sound is superb too and I shall certainly be spinning this again in the not too distant future. 
I never met Peter Katin, but I do have a little story to tell about him which you won't get anywhere else....... 
Many years ago before I became the itinerant actor/musician that I am now, I was apprenticed as a piano restorer at a shop/workshop in Birmingham. As well as selling and restoring pianos we used to hire them out to local venues who were not fortunate enough to possess one of their own. On this particular occasion the Solihull Library Theatre were putting on a piano recital by Peter Katin and needed to hire a good piano. The shop I worked for was approached and we duly sent out our pride and joy, a 6-foot Bechstein grand from around 1910 that had been reconditioned by us (bear in mind too that I'm going back over 30 years!), and which was generally well thought of by all who played it. The piano was set up in the morning and left at the venue, and that should have been that, however there was an urgent phone call a couple of hours later from the venue, could a piano tuner come out immediately as Mr. Katin had tried the piano and was not happy about it. So, one of our tuners set out and upon arrival there found the following note on the piano from Peter Katin:

PIANO

1. Please tune it PROPERLY.
2. Adjust right pedal. I have to *STAND* on it and then it creaks.
3. Please try to needle the hammers and take the awful edge off the sound.
4. Why did you send this heap of junk?

Our tuner brought the note back, muttering "Who does he think he is &c." and most of them (who'd never heard of Peter Katin) thought it outrageous. I was very amused, and asked if I could have the note and I have it still. I suppose he was expecting a newish Steinway so a 70 year old Bechstein was not to his liking!! In fairness to that piano, it had one of the lightest touches of any piano I've ever played on and I always loved playing it whenever it was set up in the shop. In fairness to Peter Katin it did have a very bright tone (Bechstein's were noted for it) which was evidently not to his liking. That he was a superb pianist however is in no doubt and this record shows that to the full. RIP.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Schoenberg, Kol Nidre, Psalm 130, A Survivor from Warsaw*


----------



## SimonNZ

Johann Kuhnau's Six "Biblical" Sonatas - John Butt, harpsichord , clavichord, organ


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Mahler, Das Lied*

All day I've had the first movement stuck in my head but with the vocal part from the end of Mahler's 4th. It's time to recalibrate my ears.


----------



## Morimur

*Georg Friedrich Haas: Bluthaus (via youtube)*

Georg Friedrich Haas (*1953): Bluthaus, Opera in 10 Scene su testo di Händl Klaus

Opera:





Review:
http://www.icareifyoulisten.com/2014/07/haas-bluthaus-wiener-festwochen/

Why is Haas so little recorded?


----------



## aajj

Chopin - Piano Concerto No. 2
Tamas Vasary, piano. Kulka / Berlin Philharmonic










Mozart - String Quartet No. 20 "Hoffmeister", K499 
Juilliard Quartet


----------



## AClockworkOrange

Robert Schumann continues to feature heavily in my listening.

Presently it is the *First Symphony.* This was my first listen to *Zinman's Zurich Tonhalle* recording and I am really enjoying it. There is a wonderful clarity in this recording.

I will be listening to the *Fine Arts Quartet performing Schumann's String Quartets* at work tomorrow as I have just uploaded them onto my iPod.


----------



## D Smith

Clementi Sonatas performed by Peter Katin on a Clementi piano. This is a delightful disc. The 1832 piano has a marvelous tone, well suited for these works. Katin performs them beautifully. I wanted to listen in remembrance, as he passed on recently.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Max Reger - various chamber works. Can be somewhat chewy at times, but tasty and filling nevertheless.


----------



## hpowders

J.S. Bach Well-Tempered Clavier Book One Preludes and Fugues 13-18.
Kenneth Weiss, harpsichord

Almost finished with my latest traversal of the great 48!


----------



## hpowders

D Smith said:


> Clementi Sonatas performed by Peter Katin on a Clementi piano. This is a delightful disc. The 1832 piano has a marvelous tone, well suited for these works. Katin performs them beautifully. I wanted to listen in remembrance, as he passed on recently.


Yeah. This one looks interesting.


----------



## SimonNZ

on the radio:

Smetana's Characteristic Pieces - Jitka Cechová, piano


----------



## opus55

*Handel*
Water Music
Hogwood and AAM


----------



## ShropshireMoose

Beethoven: Symphonies Nos. 6 "Pastoral" and 7/"Coriolan" Overture Czech Philharmonic Orchestra/Paul Kletzki

Elgar: "Falstaff" Symphonic Study BBC Symphony Orchestra/Sir Malcolm Sargent

Two more symphonies and an overture from Kletzki's wonderful Beethoven cycle. The way he makes the transition from the thunderstorm into the shepherd's thanksgiving is one of the most beautiful versions I've ever heard, he'd obviously thought a great deal about this and the effect is very convincing indeed. In fact, this "Pastoral" is one of the most pastoral versions of this symphony I've ever heard, and living in the country that really strikes a chord with me. The 7th is full of infectious humour and I can hardly wait to hear the final two symphonies.
Then a rarity, this performance of Elgar's "Falstaff" is from some reel-to-reel tapes a friend has lent to me. Part of a broadcast of 17th January, 1960, it preserves a superb performance of a work that Sargent never recorded commercially. The sound is decent mono, and the performance is energetic and rhythmically vital where called for, with a real swagger in many places, but what ultimately sticks in the mind is how affectingly the slower, more thoughtful passages are played, especially Falstaff's banishment and death, which I've never heard so touchingly and movingly played and interpreted. I can scarce convey the pleasure it has brought me to be able to listen to this, and there are several more broadcasts of works that he didn't otherwise record on these tapes, so plenty to look forward to yet!!


----------



## pentaquine

realdealblues said:


> *Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto No. 1*
> 
> View attachment 67448
> 
> 
> Fritz Reiner/Chicago Symphony Orchestra
> Pianist: Emil Gilels
> 
> *Brahms: Piano Concerto No. 2*
> 
> View attachment 67449
> 
> 
> Fritz Reiner/Chicago Symphony Orchestra
> Pianist: Emil Gilels
> 
> Both of these recordings are top notch. Reiner was such a great accompanist. I think this Tchaikovsky might be the finest from a Russian pianist. I prefer it to Richter, Ashkenazy, Pletnev and many others. The Brahms concerto is equally fine and ranks up there with Serkin and Fleisher for me. Just wonderful stuff!


These are really powerful performance.


----------



## Triplets

Becca said:


> I am not aware of ever having heard any Roussel so as some time ago I downloaded a free disc from Chandos' Classical Music Shop, it is time to listen to it!
> 
> Symphony #4 and Sinfonietta, Detroit Symphony, Neeme Jarvi
> 
> View attachment 67413


And how did you care for the piece? I am not so sold on Roussel, but I do have the Symphonies in the Naxos recordings with Deneve.


----------



## bejart

Joseph Martin Kraus (1756-1792): Symphony in D Major, Vb 143

Petter Sundkvist conducting the Swedish Chamber Orchestra


----------



## Bruce

*Lyndon*



Cosmos said:


> Watched first part of Kubrick's Barry Lyndon, which has convinced me to check out Schubert's Piano Trios


That was a great movie, wasn't it? I was also inspired to check into Schubert's Trios (and Impromptus) because of this movie. I'm glad I did!


----------



## opus55

*Johann Christian Bach*
Sinfonia Concertante in G, W.C30
Concerto a piu istrumenti in D, W.C35










I wished I saved this for morning listening. Beautiful, heartfelt performance and great sound.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Schoenberg, Driemal Tausend Jahre*

Son of a gun; here's a serial piece with some triads in it, and it's by the one they call vinegary Arnold. This is actually lovely with a very nice text setting.


----------



## Bruce

*Rouse, u.a.*

Christopher Rouse - Symphony No. 1 - Zinman and the Baltimore SO









Which is a very powerful work. Reminds me in parts of Mahler's 9th and Corigliano's 1st.

Haydn - Piano Trio No. 43 in C, Hob.XV:27 - Beaux Arts Trio









These trios show Haydn at his most elegant.

Stravinsky - Dumbarton Oaks - de Leeuw and the Schonberg Ensemble

Schumann - Cello Concerto in A minor, Op. 129 - Harrell with Marriner and the Cleveland Orchestra









And a very exciting performance of Elgar's Overture, In the South - Gardiner and the Vienna PO


----------



## KenOC

From way back in the day, now on CD: Beethoven's cello sonatas Op. 102. Has there ever been a better? The French patrician Pierre Fournier and that crazed German* populist Freidrich Gulda!










I am corrected: Austrian!


----------



## Heliogabo

Oo


KenOC said:


> From way back in the day, now on CD: Beethoven's cello sonatas Op. 102. Has there ever been a better? The French patrician Pierre Fournier and that crazed German populist Freidrich Gulda!


What do you think of Fournier-Kempff recording of this repertoire?


----------



## ArtMusic




----------



## pmsummer

*I've done my small penance, I think.*










ROMARIA
_Love songs, chants and motets from the 12th century to the present by Oswald von Wolkenstein, Orlando di Lasso, Josquin Desprez and others including the anonymous composers of the Carmina Burana manuscript._
*The Dowland Project*
John Potter; tenor, director
Miloš Valent; violin, viola
John Surman; soprano saxophone, bass clarinet, tenor and bass recorders
Stephen Stubbs; baroque guitar, vihuela

ECM New Series


----------



## KenOC

Heliogabo said:


> What do you think of Fournier-Kempff recording of this repertoire?


Haven't heard that, but it's supposed to be very good. Be surprising if it weren't!


----------



## Mahlerian

Mahler: Adagio from Symphony 10
London Philharmonic Orchestra, cond. Tennstedt


----------



## Triplets

KenOC said:


> From way back in the day, now on CD: Beethoven's cello sonatas Op. 102. Has there ever been a better? The French patrician Pierre Fournier and that crazed German populist Freidrich Gulda!


Wasn't Gulda Austrian?
I'm partial to Rostropovich and Richter


----------



## Heliogabo

KenOC said:


> Haven't heard that, but it's supposed to be very good. Be surprising if it weren't!


Yes. I was asking because can't imagine a better performance of this pieces than Fournier-Kempff. I'll listen to the Fournier-Gulda soon.


----------



## KenOC

Triplets said:


> Wasn't Gulda Austrian?


On checking, yes! Viennese in fact. Sometimes it hard to tell the difference, for Germans at least. :lol:


----------



## Guest

I don't know if this was ever released in the US (it's on the Spanish Warner label), but it certainly is wonderful. Fernandez plays with enormous virtuosity and flair. Having it all on one disc is a bonus, too. The sound is excellent, if a trifle close.


----------



## Becca

Triplets said:


> And how did you care for the piece? I am not so sold on Roussel, but I do have the Symphonies in the Naxos recordings with Deneve.


All I can say is that it is pleasant and workmanlike, but I know better than to make too many judgments after only one hearing. Also there may be a question of Jarvi's sympathy with the works as there is a La Mer on the same disc and I find it totally uninteresting.


----------



## Itullian

Glazunov Violin concerto, Fischer
KUSC.ORG


----------



## DiesIraeCX

Heliogabo said:


> Yes. I was asking because can't imagine a better performance of this pieces than Fournier-Kempff. I'll listen to the Fournier-Gulda soon.


If you've got time, give the phenomenal *Richter-Rostropovich* recording (Decca) a listen. The entire cycle can be had for a mere four dollars and change, it's also on Spotify if you've got premium.

While I'm here, yesterday I listened to the Adagio from Mahler's 10th. Pierre Boulez led the Cleveland Orchestra. Hearing this always makes me wonder what would have been, if Mahler had lived a bit longer. The tenth shows a new direction.


----------



## bejart

Antonin Vranicky (1761-1820): Concerto in C Major for Two Violas

Andreas Sebastian Weiser conducting the Chamber Orchestra of the Czech Philharmonic -- Jan Peruska, both violas


----------



## KenOC

DiesIraeVIX said:


> If you've got time, give the phenomenal *Richter-Rostropovich* recording (Decca) a listen. The entire cycle can be had for a mere four dollars and change, it's also on Spotify if you've got premium.


I have this cycle (along with many others) and it's indeed quite fine.


----------



## brotagonist

Another busy day, hence no music, until now 










Shostakovich Symphony 10; Mussorgsky-Shostakovich Songs and Dances of Death
Lloyd, Jansons/Philadelphia


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mozart*: Serenade 4*; Symphonies 28 & 29
NSO*/OSR/*Maag*


----------



## tortkis

L'orgue de Valère (1390), The world's oldest playable organ - Guy Bovet (Gallo)








Codex de Robertsbridge (circa 1316) (the oldest music for keyboard)
J. S. Bach (1685-1750)
Anonymous England (17th century)
Giovanni Gabrieli (1557-1612)
Giuseppe Guami (1540-1611)
Giovanni Maria Trabaci (15??-16??)


----------



## SimonNZ

Beethoven's Diabelli Variations - Andras Schiff, fortepiano


----------



## Heliogabo

> Quote Originally Posted by DiesIraeVIX
> If you've got time, give the phenomenal Richter-Rostropovich recording (Decca) a listen. The entire cycle can be had for a mere four dollars and change, it's also on Spotify if you've got premium.


For sure, I'll listen to that on spotify too. Thanks for the advice!


----------



## Pugg

*Bizet : Carmen.*
Resnik/ de Monaco/ *Sutherland.*


----------



## Josh




----------



## senza sordino

Prokofiev String Quartets 1&2, Overture on Hebrew Themes, Quintet for oboe, clarinet, violin, viola and double bass. Purchased last Saturday, and I've listened to it twice already. It's terrific. 
View attachment 67477


and after listening to the Prokofiev quintet it reminded me of Poulenc. I put the double CD set on tonight.
Poulenc Piano Concerto, Sextet, Sonata for two pianos, concerto for two pianos, organ concerto, Concert champêtre, Gloria
View attachment 67479


----------



## MoonlightSonata

Glass, _Knee Play 1_ from Einstein on the Beach

This really is quite lovely.


----------



## ShropshireMoose

Schumann: Piano Concerto in A Minor, Op.54
Franck: Symphonic Variations Alfred Cortot/London Philharmonic Orchestra/Sir Landon Ronald

Saint-Saens: Piano Concerto No.4 in C Minor, Op.44 Alfred Cortot/Orchestra/Charles Munch

Three old friends! I'm sure I've waxed lyrical about all of these performances on here before, but it simply cannot be stressed enough just what a superb musician Cortot was, there's a sort of free wheeling and spontaneous creativity to his playing that makes you feel that these works simply cannot be played any other way. There are of course many roads to Rome, but these are amongst the most joyous and heartwarming that you could ever take. The Schumann was the first recording I ever had of this concerto, on four HMV 78s purchased for 40 pence from a local Oxfam shop when I was 12! It remains, in my view, one of the finest performances ever set down of this much recorded work. The same applies to the Franck, and as I've said oft times before, I regard this performance of the Saint-Saens 4th Concerto as the single greatest recording of any Saint-Saens piano ever made. Wonderful stuff!!


----------



## Bruce

*On being unable to sleep*

Ravel - Piano Concerto in D - Zimerman with Boulez and the London SO









Marshallin recommended this to me, seeing as it was my least favorite recording of the D major concerto. As I recall, exuberance and pacing were two of the qualities praised in this recording. (There were two others, but they are forever entombed in the second volume of Current Listening.)

And I find this recording much better than I recall. Sometimes it only takes a few characteristics to listen to in order to find the beauty in a particular work. Thx, and a TIPO to Marshallin :tiphat:

Being still wide awake, I turn now to

Liszt - Wanderer Fantasy after Schubert for Piano and Orchestra - Jerome Rose does the honors with Richard Kapp and the Philharmonia Hungarica









Nice music, but when I listened this time I became aware of how superficial the orchestral contribution was. This seems mostly Schubert's original composition with a few punctuations thrown in by the orchestra.

Finishing, then, before giving Slumberland another try,

Maxwell Davies - A Spell for Green Corn: The MacDonald Dances - James Clark on the violin, Scottish Chamber Orchestra conducted by Maxwell Davies, from this CD (which lists only the 2 Strathclyde Concerti on the front)









This is easily the most approachable work by Maxwell Davies I've heard. Usually his music inspires me to rush out into the street and bite passers-by. But A Spell for Green Corn is a rhapsodic treatment for violin and orchestra of a lilting Scottish dance tune, and one which I hope to hear again quite soon. Very pleasant piece.


----------



## Itullian

Wagner, Gotterdammerung, Knappertsbusch, Bayreuth 1951
youtube


----------



## Saintbert

My day is off and running with the *Prokofiev piano sonatas and then some*, in a fine sound and a masterfully nimble performance by *Matti Raekallio* (Ondine). This is a re-issue of recordings made between 1988 and 1997.


----------



## dgee

One of the worst CD cover's I've ever seen (headache inducing!) but a fine, long, gripping work for ensemble and electronics by Raphael Cendo - a Frenchman I've just become aware of. It's hard, tough and unapologetic - he's an IRCAM star and also just turned forty for those on the watch for slightly younger composers!


----------



## Pugg

​
*Beethoven : Triple concerto*
Zacharias a.o


----------



## Pugg

*Mozart* piano concerto's 21&27
Daniel Barenboim


----------



## bejart

Jean-Philippe Rameau (1683-1764): Concerto No.4

Christophe Rousset leading Les Talens Lyriques


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Is it the 'Poem of Accuracy' or the 'Flight of Ecstasy?'- Caballe's Amalia has astonishingly-deft breath control and scale work which just exudes a dovelike innocence and sensuality that would quickly pall with a singer of a lesser stamp.

Her singing is all around gorgeous and the mid-seventies recorded engineered Philips sound beautifully captures the colors and pianissimi of Caballe's voice.


----------



## Orfeo

*Karl Goldmark*
Rustic Wedding Symphony, op. 26.
Overture "Sakuntala", op. 13.
-The Royal Philharmonic/Yondani Butt.

*Erno Dohnanyi*
Symphony no. I in D minor, op. 9.*
Ruralia Hungarica, op. 32b.
-The London Philharmonic/Leon Botstein.*
-The Danubia Symphony Orchestra/Domonkos Heja.

*Anton Bruckner*
Symphony no. VIII in C minor (Hass edition).
-The Bavarian Radio Symphony Orchestra/Rafael Kubelik.

*Bedrich Smetana*
Ma Vlast.
-The Vienna Philharmonic/James Levine.

*Stephen Heller*
Twenty Prelude for pianoforte, op. 150.
-Jean Martin, piano.


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

-Piano Sonatas


----------



## Vasks

*Mayr - Overture to "I virtuosi a teatro" (Renzetti/Warner Fonit)
F.J. Haydn - Piano Trio in F, Hob.XV:40 (Beaux Arts/Philips)
Kraus - Symphony in E-flat, VB. 144 (Sundkvist/Naxos)*


----------



## Pugg

​
*Rossini : Il Barbiere di Seviglia.*
*Berganza*/ Ghiaurov/ a.o


----------



## Heliogabo

Lisztian awakening









Cd 1.Piano concertos 1 & 2, Totentanz for piano and orchestra.

Alfred Brendel / Bernard Haitink / London Philarmonic Orchestra


----------



## Tsaraslondon

A lovely disc of popular songs exquisitely sung by Elisabeth Schwarzkopf. I've always found her rendition of _Danny Boy_, which is the opener, incredibly moving, for all the peculiarly accented English.


----------



## hpowders

J.S. Bach Well-Tempered Clavier Book One Preludes and Fugues 19-24.
Kenneth Weiss, harpsichord.

So ends my latest journey through the mighty 48.


----------



## AClockworkOrange

I made a sidestep in my Schumann-centric listening today, listening to his contemporary's Fifth Symphony - *Felix Mendelssohn's 'Reformation' Symphony *performed by *Edward Gardner & the City of Birmingham Symphony Orchestra.

*


----------



## jim prideaux

i pod at work-Schubert 8th and 9th performed by von Karajan and the BPO.I have access to numerous recordings of the 9th (Solti,Mackerras etc) this may be the intepretation of choice-very well judged throughout,making the most of the dramatic nature of the music without 'pushing it'!


----------



## elgar's ghost

Continuing with Reger - two of the four cello sonatas, three clarinet sonatas plus various works for solo viola/violin/cello:


----------



## Itullian

loving this recording...........


----------



## Itullian

Pugg said:


> ​
> *Rossini : Il Barbiere di Seviglia.*
> *Berganza*/ Ghiaurov/ a.o


Is this one complete or cut?


----------



## Vaneyes

For *Haydn* birthday (1732).


----------



## brotagonist

I'm not sure how far I'll get in this first disc this morning. I've already had to restart it a couple of times, I am trying to get some sunshine, but haven't even breakfasted yet and noon is lurking... hectic, hectic! I will definitely be returning to it again later on:









DSCH SQ 1 & 2
Fitzwilliam


----------



## millionrainbows

*Richter in Hungary,* discs 5 & 6 (BMC Hungarian Radio), recorded 1963/1965 (mono).

The selected *Shostakovich Preludes and Fugues* are revelatory. The fugues in G# and Ab are especially fast and fleet. It's no wonder that Richter and Glenn Gould had a mutual respect; when he plays fast like this, it reminds me of Gould's tempos on certain things. 
The *Handel Suite in E major* is sweet, sweet, played with a tenderness one does not usually associate with Baroque keyboard music. He does it, some way, and then plays the fast movement with exceeding speed and fleet touch. 
The Prokofiev *Visions Fugitive* are singularly excellent as well. Not all of Richter's Prokofiev is this good, to me, anyway.
Now, it's Mozart, Beethoven, and Chopin, on disc 6.

It's a shame this 14-CD set went out of print; it's over $300 on Amazon now. I paid a mere thirty for mine. If you ever get a chance at this set, get it.


----------



## jim prideaux

continuing with i pod and Schumann 3rd and 4th performed by Zinman and the Tonhalle Zurich........have ordered more Schumann and hoping they will have arrived when I eventually get back home tonight...............


----------



## millionrainbows

ArtMusic said:


>


I love this cover!


----------



## Balthazar

*Hartmann ~ Concerto funebre*. Gil Shaham on violin with the Sejong Soloists. The theme of the final movement is derived from the song of remembrance _Unsterbliche Opfer_, which also features in the next selection...

*Shostakovich ~ Symphony No. 11 "The Year 1905"*. Gergiev leads the Mariinsky Theatre Orchestra in Shosty's monumental homage to Bloody Sunday. The third movement uses as its theme the Russian song Вы жертвою пали from which the above-referenced German tune is derived.

*Mozart ~ Piano Sonatas Nos. 1-6*. Mitsuko Uchida brightens things up with her ever-sparkling Mozart.


----------



## Vesteralen

Maybe not as good, but somehow a bit less predictable than some of the later ones. Guess he hadn't settled down into a pattern yet.


----------



## hpowders

J.S. Bach Keyboard Partitas One & Two.
Benjamin Alard, harpsichord.

More prime keyboard Bach.
All repeats taken, minimally intrusive ornamentation.


----------



## Mahlerian

Mahler: Symphony No. 2
Edith Mathis, Doris Soffel, London Philharmonic Orchestra and Choir, cond. Tennstedt









It had been a while since I'd heard this version. This recording isn't nearly as intense as his later live version, especially the finale, but if it's a second-tier Resurrection, then at least it's far from the third tier, and still displays Tennstedt's trademark suppleness of tempo and richness of texture.


----------



## JACE

Mahlerian said:


> Mahler: Symphony No. 2
> Edith Mathis, Doris Soffel, London Philharmonic Orchestra and Choir, cond. Tennstedt
> 
> It had been a while since I'd heard this version. This recording isn't nearly as intense as his later live version, especially the finale, but if it's a second-tier Resurrection, then at least it's far from the third tier, and still displays Tennstedt's trademark suppleness of tempo and richness of texture.


Yes, I've never heard "bad" Mahler performance from Tennstedt. They're always -- at a minimum -- _interesting_.

What do you think of Tennstedt's studio M7 that you posted earlier, Mahlerian?


----------



## Mahlerian

JACE said:


> Yes, I've never heard "bad" Mahler performance from Tennstedt. They're always -- at a minimum -- _interesting_.
> 
> What do you think of Tennstedt's studio M7 that you posted earlier, Mahlerian?


I loved it. The Seventh is a very tricky work to pull off, but Tennstedt draws out the hidden connections between the movements and brings the work together as a whole. I haven't actually heard the live Seventh that's included in this set before, but I wanted to listen to the studio version first to get a baseline to compare his later interpretation to.


----------



## JACE

Mahlerian said:


> I loved it. The Seventh is a very tricky work to pull off, but Tennstedt draws out the hidden connections between the movements and brings the work together as a whole. I haven't actually heard the live Seventh that's included in this set before, but I wanted to listen to the studio version first to get a baseline to compare his later interpretation to.


I agree. I've only heard it once -- but I remember really enjoying it. (A buddy of mine loaned me his vinyl, so I no longer have it.)

I haven't heard the live M7 in that set either. I'd love to hear what you think of it. Honestly, I'll be very surprised if it isn't even BETTER than the studio account.


----------



## Mahlerian

JACE said:


> I agree. I've only heard it once -- but I remember really enjoying it. (A buddy of mine loaned me his vinyl, so I no longer have it.)
> 
> I haven't heard the live M7 in that set either. I'd love to hear what you think of it. Honestly, I'll be very surprised if it isn't even BETTER than the studio account.


Indeed. The live versions of 5, 6 (a different account from the LPO label one), and 7 were the main draw of this set for me. There's a newer version of it that lacks the live discs and Das Lied, and it's a bit less expensive, but I'm willing to pay more to get more.


----------



## jim prideaux

i-pod,Steinberg Variations for Orchestra Op 2-Jarvi and the Gothenburg S.O.

the 2nd symphony which is part of the same recordintg does lack a distinctive character,but these variations have some of the distinct exuberance and vitality to be found in Glazunov..........


----------



## Vesteralen

As March ends, it is time to retire some discs from my frequent rotation list, including:









I was totally unfamiliar with any of this music until adding it to my playlist for February and March, but I really grew to like it. Nothing too profound, but attractive and, I guess "competent" would be the word.

Just read some biographical information about him today for the first time. Would rather have not known.


----------



## maestro267

*Respighi*: Sinfonia Drammatica
Slovak PO/Nazareth

When I discovered that the composer of the wonderfully orchestrated Roman trilogy had also written an hour-long symphony, I had to hear it. I finally got this disc today, and this is my first listen. Impressed so far (being halfway through the 2nd movement as I write). Great deployment of organ pedal in several places.


----------



## csacks

Mendelssohn´s String Quartet nº 3 and Octet. The Guarneri Quartet and Orion String Quartet. Mendelssohn wrote the Octet when he was 16. How unequal talent´s distribution can be?. How to receive such a big gift?


----------



## AClockworkOrange

Returning to Schumann, *Fritz Wunderlich and Hubert Giesen performing Dichterliebe*.

Both the Tenor and the Cycle are new to me so this is my first listen but this certainly strikes me as an incredible pairing. I tend to prefer Baritones to Tenors but Fritz Wunderlich seized my attention effortlessly.


----------



## LancsMan

*Albeniz: Iberia; Navarra; Suite espanola* Alicia de Larrocha on Decca








Another batch of new CD's arrived in the post today. First up for listening to is this double CD of Albeniz piano music played with great style by Alicia de Larrocha. I already have her earlier Decca recording of Iberia. She's very much at home in this music, and it shows.


----------



## Haydn man

Enjoying this version, Ashkenazy in fine form with great support from the VPO and Haitink.
Recommended


----------



## Cosmos

I never listen to Purcell, so I'm checking him out right now. Music for Queen Mary's Funeral:




I was hooked by the very first note!


----------



## Orfeo

jim prideaux said:


> i-pod,Steinberg Variations for Orchestra Op 2-Jarvi and the Gothenburg S.O.
> 
> the 2nd symphony which is part of the same recordintg does lack a distinctive character,but these variations have some of the distinct exuberance and vitality to be found in Glazunov..........


I just played last week. The Symphony is a bit of a tough nut to crack (Scriabin meet Rebikov meet early Myaskovsky). But I adore the Variations (definitely more traditional a la Glazunov & Rimsky-Korsakov).


----------



## csacks

Still with the Guarneri Quartet, I moved from Mendelssohn to Kodaly. They are performing SQ Nº2 Opus 15. First time listening. Hard and beautiful music. Surprisingly melodic.


----------



## Vronsky

*Luigi Nono -- A Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz*









Luigi Nono, Symphonie-Orchester Des Bayerischen Rundfunks, Claudio Abbado (Conductor), Maurizio Pollini (Piano), Slavka Taskova (Sopran) -- A Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz


----------



## ShropshireMoose

Eric Coates: The Three Men Suite/Dancing Nights-Concert Valse/Two Symphonic Rhapsodies/Summer Afternoon-Idyll/The Enchanted Garden-Ballet/Footlights-Concert Valse/Rhythm (No.4 from Four Centuries Suite)/London Bridge March London Philharmonic Orchestra/Barry Wordsworth

Ravel: Rapsodie Espagnole/Pavane pour une Infante Defunte/Valses Nobles et Sentimentales/Alborada del Grazioso
Debussy: Iberia Chicago Symphony Orchestra/Fritz Reiner

Two enormously enjoyable orchestral CDs. This CD of Eric Coates is my favourite of the modern recordings of his music, for one thing it's a very nicely balanced and listenable programme. Many others fall into the trap of putting lots of his works in one form on the same CD, I don't particularly want to listen to both London Suites one after another for example (this was often a problem in LP days too I may add), but this CD as well as being very well played and recorded, is more the sort of running order that you'd hear at a concert and very good it is too. I'm especially fond of the Two Symphonic Rhapsodies which are based on some of his songs (1. I Pitch My Lonely Caravan/2. Birdsongs at Eventide/I Heard You Singing), there was a very fine tenor I used to accompany who sang a lot of this repertoire, we made a couple of CDs of Coates' songs, but though I recall many concerts at which I played "I Heard You Singing", this is one we didn't record. He was a good friend and very knowledgeable about music and recordings, but sadly died in 2012, this adds a poignancy to the whole thing for me. I sorted a lot of music out a couple of years ago, I'd got a pile of songs/operatic excerpts &c. about two feet high of things I'd played for him, I shunted them all into a cupboard, thinking sadly that I don't suppose I'll ever have occasion to play any of them again- it is a shame that so much of this very listenable music has fallen into neglect, he'd regularly open his programmes with that splendid song "The Fishermen of England" by Montague Phillips (from "The Rebel Maid"), but who now knows that or Montague Phillips???? Who indeed! 
"Now, away dull care and dinna ye get maudlin Moose!" I hear you all cry! Ravel and Debussy from Reiner and the Chicago Symphony Orchestra, a stunning CD, the Rapsodie Espagnole and Iberia are especially welcome, making a cold, wet and windy evening seem much warmer somehow. These are certainly performances to fire up the blood.


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1988, 2004.

View attachment 67519


----------



## Vaneyes

SimonNZ said:


> on the radio:
> 
> Smetana's Characteristic Pieces - Jitka Cechová, piano


If I may say, if I may say, she has bedroom eyes.


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1989, Troy Savings Bank Music Hall, Troy, NY.


----------



## D Smith

Having a Haydn birthday bash with George Szell and the Cleveland Orchestra playing symphonies 97.98.99 and 104! Szell does a great job with Haydn.


----------



## Vesteralen

D Smith said:


> Having a Haydn birthday bash with George Szell and the Cleveland Orchestra playing symphonies 97.98.99 and 104! Szell does a great job with Haydn.


Oh, yes...classic!


----------



## TurnaboutVox

*Amy Beach
String Quartet (in one movement), Op. 89
Sonata for violin & piano in A minor, Op. 34*
Ambache Chamber Ensemble [Chandos, 2003]










*Milton Babbitt
String Quartet No. 5*
Composers String Quartet [Music & Arts Programs Of America, 1990]










*Thomas Adès
Arcadiana, for String quartet, Op 12*
Endellion Quartet, [EMI, 2002]










*Michael Tippett
String Quartet No. 4*
Tippett Quartet [Naxos, 2008]

This is a superb work of great scope and imagination










*Zoltan Kodaly
String Quartet No. 1 in C minor, Op. 2*
Kodaly Quartet [Hungaroton, 1995]

A classic account of Kodaly's excellent first, late romantic, quartet, long a favourite work for me.


----------



## DavidA

Tallis Spem in Alium

Chapel lie du Roi


----------



## SimonNZ

"The Spy's Choirbook: Petrus Alamire and the Court of Henry VIII" - David Skinner, cond.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Schoenberg, Psalm 130*


----------



## Morimur

*VA - Donaueschinger Musiktage 2010 (4 CD)*


----------



## Vronsky

*Luigi Nono -- Al gran sole carico d'amore*









Luigi Nono, Stuttgart State Opera Orchestra and Chorus, Lothar Zagrosek (Conductor) -- Al gran sole carico d'amore


----------



## SimonNZ

on the radio:

Spohr's Clarinet Concerto No.4 - Michael Collins, clarinet, Robin O'Neill, cond.


----------



## Mahlerian

Haydn: "Paris" Symphonies 82, 83, and 84
New York Philharmonic Orchestra, cond. Bernstein









Mozart: Violin Concerto No. 5 in A; Vieuxtemps: Violin Concerto No. 4 in D minor
Hilary Hahn, Deutsche Kammerphilharmonie Bremen, cond. Paavo Jarvi









Checking out today's new release. An enjoyable, lively performance of the Mozart, but even Hahn fails to convince me that the Vieuxtemps Concerto is anything but a flashy but ultimately dull display of virtuosity.


----------



## Vaneyes

From a "moonlighting composer", recorded 2006 - '10.










Related:

http://www.theguardian.com/music/mu...f-bingen-classical-music-10-best-moonlighters


----------



## ShropshireMoose

Liszt: Spanish Rhapsody Emil Gilels

Bridge: The Sea - Suite for Orchestra Royal Liverpool Philharmonic Orchestra/Sir Charles Groves

Haydn: String Quartet in C, Op.33 No.3 "The Bird" The Griller Quartet

A mixed bag of things that I wanted to listen to. Liszt's Spanish Rhapsody quite suddenly came into my head this evening and I felt an immediate compulsion to search out a recording. This one by Gilels is a live performance from 1968. It is superb, in it's demonic intensity and wild rhythmic impulses it reminds me rather of some of Horowitz's Liszt performances from around the same date, Gilels is never frightened into playing safe, and if there's the odd slip then so be it, the spirit is always there and I love it!! 
I felt like listening to "The Sea" because it's wild and rough outside tonight, rather as the sea can be, and I haven't heard it for ages. What a great performance this is. Sir Charles Groves was a wonderful conductor and lovely personality and this is as nice an example of his conducting as one could wish for.
Finally a stunning performance of Haydn's "Bird" Quartet by the Grillers. The sound on this belies the fact that it was recorded in 1946, and the performance is second to none. The whole disc is thoroughly recommendable, and at the price a real bargain.


----------



## bejart

Mozart: Symphony No.40 in G Minor, KV 550

John Eliot Gardiner conducting the English Baroque Soloists


----------



## Jeff W

Good evening TC!









The first thing I listened to was the two Schubert Piano Trios. Jos van Immerseel (pianoforte), Vera Beths (violin) & Anner Bylsma (cello) were the players. Good performances on period instruments that don't sound much too different from modern ones. Also, I think I've come to the conclusion that the piano trio is my favorite chamber music form...









Next was Mozart's Piano Concertos No. 22 & 24. Viviana Sofronitsky played the pianoforte (a replica of one of Mozart's) while the Musica Antiqua Collegium Varsoviense was led by Tadeusz Karolak. Of the two period instrument collections of Mozart's Piano Concertos, I find this one to be the better of the two. The pianoforte doesn't get drowned out by the orchestra as it does in the Bilson\Gardiner set.









I listened to Mendelssohn's the Opus 44 String Quartets (No. 3, 4 & 5) next. The Gewaundhaus-Quartett played.









Getting a lot of mileage out of this set lately, the Brahms String Quintets with the Amadeus Quartet being joined by Cecil Aronowitz on second viola.


----------



## bejart

Leopold Kozeluch (174701818): String Quartet in B Flat, Op.32, No.1

Stamic Quartet: Bohuslav Matousek and Josef Kekula, violins -- Jan Peruska, viola -- Vladimir Leixner, cello


----------



## Dave Whitmore

Henri Vieuxtemps - Violin Concerto No.1 in E-major, Op.10 (1840)


----------



## DiesIraeCX

*Brahms and Ligeti*

*Johannes Brahms*: *Violin Concerto* (Hahn/Marriner)

The Finale is so full of extroverted joy that it's hard not to smile while listening. I prefer this recording to the much celebrated Heifetz/Reiner, well, I love both.










--------------------------

*György Ligeti*: _Horn Trio "Homage to Brahms"_ (Pierre laurent (piano), Saschko Gawriloff (violin) and Marie Luise Neunecker (horn))

I _*really*_ need to own a recording of this. A perfect work.





 (Part 1)




 (Part 2)




 (Part 3)


----------



## Guest

I just love these SACD remastered Savall discs. They sound as good as anything recorded recently, and of course, the playing is superb.


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

Symphony no. 9










Don Quixote & Don Juan










A second listen in but a few days to this marvelous disc.










Symphonies 21-25 (disc 1)


----------



## Dave Whitmore

Bruckner Symphony No 2 C minor Georg Solti


----------



## Itullian

^^^^^^Now THAT'S Mozart!


----------



## Becca

Otto Klemperer's marvelous recording of Bruckner's 6th symphony from 1964. If not the best available, then certainly no worse than a tie!


----------



## Dave Whitmore

Camille Saint-Saëns - Symphony No.1 in E-flat major, Op.2 (1853)


----------



## Celloman

Ligeti - Violin Concerto









Patricia Kopatchinskaja; Peter Eotvos with Frankfurt Radio Symphony Orchestra

My first time listening to this particular recording. One of my favorite 20th-century works.


----------



## KenOC

Celloman said:


> Ligeti - Violin Concerto
> 
> View attachment 67534
> 
> 
> Patricia Kopatchinskaja; Peter Eotvos with Frankfurt Radio Symphony Orchestra
> 
> My first time listening to this particular recording. One of my favorite 20th-century works.


A very interesting work, and the only concerto I know of where the violinist is required to sing.


----------



## brotagonist

brotagonist said:


> View attachment 67492
> 
> 
> DSCH SQ 1 & 2
> Fitzwilliam


Back home now  I'm giving it a deeper listen this evening. I'm still a LONG way from being able to recognize any of the SQs, but I do recognize bits and pieces of these now. There seem to be a lot of Jewish folk melodies, even a fragment of a bedtime lullaby, but I think that is unintentional, and I am sure there is lots more I am simply not familiar with.


----------



## JohnD

I don't think I'm the first person to post about this CD.


----------



## Pugg

upload a gif

*Handel*: Concerti grossi, op.6; Water Music
Boyd Neel String Orchestra (BNSO)/Neel


----------



## Dave Whitmore

Saint-Saëns,Symphony No.2


----------



## tortkis

iv: american electric guitars - Giacomo Fiore








https://gfguitar.bandcamp.com/track/larry-polansky-freehorn
1. eve beglarian: until it blazes
2. christian wolff: another possibility
3. anthony porter: hair of the thing that bit you
4. larry polansky: freeHorn

Mostly quiet solo guitar works. My favorite is Polansky's _freeHorn_, a beautiful piece.


----------



## Dave Whitmore

Saint-Saëns - Concerto no 1 pour piano et orchestre - Jeanne-Marie Darré


----------



## Itullian

Dvorak cello concerto op104, Isserlis/Harding
KUSC.ORG


----------



## opus55

*George Onslow*
Piano Trios, Nos. 7 and 1


----------



## uhhhhmmmm4

mmmm Villa-Lobos...


----------



## Itullian

Wagner, Siegfried Idyll, Gould
KUSC.ORG


----------



## senza sordino

I hope everyone here has a jocular Wednesday.

I've been "_listening_" to the following
My _favourite_  violin player
View attachment 67537


and I felt a little nostalgia for the "_best things_" of the 1970s
View attachment 67538


then I felt like "listening" to some "_nice_" piano playing
View attachment 67539


then I listened to some relaxing classical "_music_"
View attachment 67540


----------



## Richannes Wrahms

I see it was not only Rott from who he got 'inspiration'....


----------



## Itullian

Tchaikovsky 5, Bernstein, NYPhil
KUSC.ORG


----------



## Pugg

senza sordino said:


> I hope everyone here has a jocular Wednesday.
> 
> I've been "_listening_" to the following
> My _favourite_  violin player
> View attachment 67537
> 
> 
> and I felt a little nostalgia for the "_best things_" of the 1970s
> View attachment 67538
> 
> 
> then I felt like "listening" to some "_nice_" piano playing
> View attachment 67539
> 
> 
> then I listened to some relaxing classical "_music_"
> View attachment 67540


April fools day?:lol:


----------



## Pugg

​
*Fauré : Lieder.*
*von Stade / Collard *


----------



## ShropshireMoose

Elgar: Cello Concerto/Falstaff Ralph Kirshbaum/Royal Scottish National Orchestra/Sir Alexander Gibson

Another splendid Elgar disc from Gibson, Ralph Kirshbaum plays the Cello Concerto most beautifully, and Gibson directs a strongly characterful performance of "Falstaff". Actually, "Falstaff" is one of those works I love so much that I wonder if there would ever be a performance that I could dislike!!


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

F. J. Haydn - The Creation (Andreas Spering; Sunhae Im,, Jan Kobow, Hanno Müller-Brahmann; VokalEnsemble Köln; Capella Augustina).









Ah yes - 'Singt dem Herren, alle Stimmen' - what an explosive number . This recording of The Creation is highly recommended - soloists are excellent and so is the orchestral playing - on period instruments, and highly transparent.


----------



## shangoyal

On youtube:

Rautavaara - Symphony No. 8, "The Journey"

Very seductive, very alluring. The kind of modern work I have been dreaming of.


----------



## gHeadphone

ON my Ultrasone Sig Pros


----------



## schigolch




----------



## Pugg

​
*Respighi*: The Birds Fountains & Pines of Rome
RORATI


----------



## csacks

Starting this month with CPE Bach´s symphonies. Rebecca Miller is conducting the Orchestra of the Age of Enlightenment (what a name!). Anyway, a wonderful record from a wonderful composer.


----------



## Guest

This is pretty good.








Mozart, K271 Piano Concerto in E flat
Haydn, H18/11 Piano Concerto in D
Alexandre Tharaud, Piano
Les Violons du Roy, Bernard Labadie


----------



## elgar's ghost

Immersing myself in Messiaen's unique admixture of colour, nature, exoticism and mystical theology:


----------



## Jeff W

*In which there were concertos featuring the Violin*

Good morning TC from sunny Albany! Yes indeed, we do have a sighting of the sun at long last!









Last night was a pretty lousy night at work so I needed some cheering up. This one has officially become my album to cheer me up! Anne-Sophie Mutter conducting and playing the violin in the Mozart Violin Concertos and the Sinfonia Concertante. Ms. Mutter conducted the London Philharmonic Orchestra and was joined by Yuri Bashmet on viola in the Sinfonia Concertante. I don't think it is possible to stay in a bad mood while listening to music this good.









After that, I went with the Violin Concertos No. 1 & 4 by Henri Vieuxtemps. Misha Keylin played the solo violin. Nice show pieces for the violin played well by Mr. Keylin.









And then there was this one. Again. I really cannot help myself. The Beethoven Triple Concerto and Brahms Double Concerto. Géza Anda (piano), Wolfgang Schneiderhan (violin) and Pierre Fournier (cello) solo in the Beethoven and Wolfgang Schneiderhan (violin) and Janos Starker (cello) solo in the Brahms. The Radio-Symphonie-Orchester Berlin was led by Ferenc Fricasy. I keep coming back to this one over and over because it is so wonderful!


----------



## Saintbert

csacks said:


> Starting this month with CPE Bach´s symphonies. Rebecca Miller is conducting the Orchestra of the Age of Enlightenment (what a name!). Anyway, a wonderful record from a wonderful composer.


I'm looking forward to listening to that one at some point.

It might take a while though. Coincidentally, I'm on a journey through *Haydn's Sturm und Drang symphonies*, performed by the *Orchestra of the Age of Enlightenment* under *Frans Brüggen* (Philips). These works are pleasent enough to hear, and intriguing to listen to, but it's only when I look at the score that I see how much there is going on. The music also seems to leave a lot of room for interpretation which is great, since I have a couple of other takes on the symphonies in line that I want to hear.


----------



## realdealblues

Richannes Wrahms said:


> View attachment 67541
> 
> 
> I see it was not only Rott from who he got 'inspiration'....


If that were available for purchase I would have bought it without having any idea what it sounded like.


----------



## Pugg

Jerome said:


> This is pretty good.
> 
> View attachment 67548
> 
> Mozart, K271 Piano Concerto in E flat
> Haydn, H18/11 Piano Concerto in D
> 
> Alexandre Tharaud, Piano
> Les Violons du Roy, Bernard Labadie


Sublime playing :tiphat:


----------



## realdealblues

*Debussy: Iberia
Ravel: Alborada Del Gracioso, Valses Nobles Et Sentimentales*

View attachment 67552


Fritz Reiner/Chicago Symphony Orchestra

*Debussy: La Mer
Strauss (R): Don Juan*

View attachment 67553


Fritz Reiner/Chicago Symphony Orchestra


----------



## Vasks

_LPs_

*Weber - Overture to "Euryanthe" (Klemperer/Angel)
Schubert - String Quartet #14 "Death & The Maiden" (Julliard/RCA)*


----------



## Vasks

Why can't I find this item at ArkivMusic? :lol:


----------



## JACE

Jeff W said:


> View attachment 67550
> 
> 
> And then there was this one. Again. I really cannot help myself. The Beethoven Triple Concerto and Brahms Double Concerto. Géza Anda (piano), Wolfgang Schneiderhan (violin) and Pierre Fournier (cello) solo in the Beethoven and Wolfgang Schneiderhan (violin) and Janos Starker (cello) solo in the Brahms. The Radio-Symphonie-Orchester Berlin was led by Ferenc Fricasy. I keep coming back to this one over and over because it is so wonderful!


Jeff, I couldn't agree more. It's a fantastic CD. :cheers:

To my ears, the Double Concerto is excellent -- but there's something *EXTRA* special about the Triple.


----------



## Pugg

​*Berlioz: Les nuits d'été *
Eleanor Steber :tiphat:


----------



## Heliogabo

DiesIraeVIX said:


> *Johannes Brahms*: *Violin Concerto* (Hahn/Marriner)
> 
> The Finale is so full of extroverted joy that it's hard not to smile while listening. I prefer this recording to the much celebrated Heifetz/Reiner, well, I love both.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> --------------------------
> 
> *György Ligeti*: _Horn Trio "Homage to Brahms"_ (Pierre laurent (piano), Saschko Gawriloff (violin) and Marie Luise Neunecker (horn))
> 
> I _*really*_ need to own a recording of this. A perfect work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Part 1)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Part 2)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Part 3)


That's the one that I have, on BIS label. Ligeti´s homage is paired with Brahms's horn trio. Great performance, great sound.


----------



## Heliogabo

Zarathustra´s speech is taking my speakers









Also sprach Zarathustra, Op.30
Dresden Staatskapelle /Rudolf Kempe


----------



## JACE

Now listening to...

*100 Favorites: # 14*

Berlioz: Overtures
Sir Colin Davis, Staatskapelle Dresden (RCA)











Les Franc-Juges
Waverley
King Lear
Le Carnaval Romain
Béatrice et Bénédict
Le Corsaire
Benvenuto Cellini
From my point of view, the only choice in this repertoire is this CD or Charles Munch's older collection of overtures with Boston Symphony Orchestra. I suppose you can't go wrong with either, but I find myself reaching for Davis' disc more frequently. The Staatskapelle Dresden sounds glorious, and Colin Davis is impressive (as usual) with his idiomatic, joyous command of Berlioz's music.


----------



## brotagonist

I had forgotten how much I love this:









Hindemith Die Junge Magd; Des Todes Tod Op. 23 b & a
Schnaut, Schreckenbach, Albrecht/members of RSO Berlin

Texts by Trakl and Reinacher, respectively.


----------



## ShropshireMoose

Beethoven: Symphonies 8 and 9 "Choral" Ingeborg Wengler/Annelis Burmeister/Martin Ritzmann/Rolf Kuhne/Czech Philharmonic Orchestra and Chorus/Paul Kletzki

Warlock: An Old Song London Philharmonic Orchestra/Sir Adrian Boult
Warlock: Serenade for Strings London Philharmonic Orchestra/Nicholas Braithwaite
Warlock: Capriol Suite for full orchestra London Symphony Orchestra/Nicholas Braithwaite

Having had a day off (at last!), I've been able to potter a bit today. I started after breakfast with the Beethoven 8th, full of joy and verve, and this is another highlight from the Kletzki cycle. Then I took the inimitable Snoutey for a walk and when we got home, time for coffee and the "Choral." Stunning, absolutely stunning. The performances in this cycle have been as rewarding as you'd expect with Kletzki in charge, but the recordings too are outstanding, everything seems naturally balanced and the acoustics are superb, this has given me a great deal of pleasure and I really can highly recommend this cycle which seems to be pretty much an unknown gem, it's certainly not one you see banded about very often, but it's superbly presented, good notes, excellent recording and the performances leave nothing to be desired. Snoutey excelled herself in joining in with the chorus, she loves choral music and howls along approvingly, wagging her tail like mad the while - she's quite a girl, and can also do a wicked impression of a moose on occasion:









We spent the afternoon in the garden tidying up, then relaxed with this lovely LP side of Warlock. "An Old Song" is a real rarity and very beautiful. The Serenade was written as a tribute to Delius on his 60th birthday, and the Capriol Suite is always a delight, though here it is given in the version for full orchestra which is another rarity. It's enjoyable, but I think I prefer the version for stings alone. Oddly enough the clashing harmonies in "Mattachins" seem more emphasized in that version than in this, it's good to hear it anyway, now 'tis time for Snoutey and I to go for our afternoon perambulation.


----------



## Becca

I recently borrowed a library CD which included some of the incidental music from Vaughan Williams' The Wasps. What I had totally forgotten was that about 8 years ago I had downloaded a number of selections from Sir Mark Elder's recording of the complete work. So for today...


----------



## pentaquine

Listening to this on Google Music. La Valse, Oh how beautiful. And the rarely recorded Dutilleux. This is on my purchase list.


----------



## Vaneyes

For* Rachmaninov* birthday (1873).


----------



## Vaneyes

ShropshireMoose said:


> ....*Snoutey* excelled herself in joining in with the chorus, she loves choral music and howls along approvingly, wagging her tail like mad the while - she's quite a girl, and can also do a wicked impression of a moose on occasion:
> 
> View attachment 67560


"All hail Snoutey!" :tiphat:


----------



## millionrainbows

*Pierre Boulez/Domaine Musical Vol. 2, 1956...1967 (Accord 4-CD).* Right now, *Schoenberg's Serenade op. 24, *recorded 1962, the one I imprinted on in LP form. It's stereo, very narrow separation, but enough to be good.

A dry recording, played by excellent French musicians under the young Boulez' careful watch. I doubt if any other recording could surpass this in terms of playing, and this has the historic pedigree of being there first, and best.

These box sets, in two volumes, have other allures, such as *Yvonne Loriod* playing _*Webern's Op. 27 Piano Variations, *_and *Boulez* himself playing piano.


----------



## Orfeo

*Modest Mussorgsky*
Opera in five acts "Boris Godunov" (definitive 1872 version).
-Alexander Vedernikov, Glafira Koroleva, Elena Shkolnikova, Matorin, et al.
-"Spring" Studio Children's Chorus.
-The USSR TV & Radio Symphony Orchestra & Chorus/Vladimir Fedoseyev.

*Mikhail Ippolitov-Ivanov*
Musical Tableaux from "The Song of Ossian."
-The State Radio Symphony Orchestra of the USSR/Nikolai Golovanov.

*Mily Balakirev*
Symphonic Poem "Tamara" (after Lermontov).
-The USSR State Symphony Orchestra/Yevgeny Svetlanov.

*Sergey Lyapunov*
Symphonic Poem "Tamara (after A. Golenitsev-Kutuzov)"
-The USSR State Symphony Orchestra/Yevgeny Svetlanov.

*Sergei Rachmaninoff*
Symphonic Poem "Prince Rostislav" (after Tolstoy).
-The USSR State Symphony Orchestra/Yevgeny Svetlanov.


----------



## Jos

Robert Schumann
Duets & four songs from opus 98a

Jan DeGaetani, mezzo soprano
Leslie Guinn, baritone
Gilbert Kalish, piano

Recorded in 1978, Nonesuch

Wonderful music, and this recording is a labor of love. Perfectly balanced, pitchblack background, piano and voices blend very naturally.


----------



## Vesteralen

New on April's frequent rotation list:


----------



## Bruce

*Special Listening for a special day in April*

I have very little time, but in honor of the day, I am squeezing a few short pieces in.

To begin with,

A Broadway adaptation of one of *Wagner's *operas. *Those Damn Gods*. I forget which opera was adapted for this, something to do with a ring or something.

A newly discovered revision of *Ives's Fourth Symphony*, with the previously lost fifth movement, a piquant *Molto lento ben marcato con fuoco*. I believe Ives was persuaded to cut this movement from the symphony at the request of his publisher.

The *Genesis Suite*, a fascinating composition, which is a collaboration of *Schönberg, Shilkret, Tansman, Milhaud, Castelnuovo-Tedesco, Toch and Stravinsky*. I followed this up with a listening to The *Exodus Suite *by *Maxwell Davies, Kagel, Glass, Zwilich, Higdon and Gershwin*. There seems to be less stylistic consistency in this latter suite, though.

Being in the mood for more Biblical texts, I next turn to *Birtwistle's *setting of* Numbers 29:23-28,* that famous section on the required actions for the fourth and fifth days.

Still more Biblical themes led me to a little known *Oratorio *of *Händel*, entitled the *Dances of David and Goliath*. And it's no surprise it is little known, having been suppressed by the church. It seems in Händel's version, Goliath wins! It is rumored that *Schumann*, just before he lost his ability to compose due to his tragic mental state, wrote a refutation of Händel, in which David dances with his band, putting those nasty Philistines to rout.

Next up is a rather intriguing work by *Malcolm Arnold*, his *Concerto for 2 pianos 3 hands*. I'm not a great fan of Arnold's work, but this is one of his more melodic compositions. After this comes one of the most physically demanding works in the concerto literature, *Arnold's Concerto for 3 pianos 2 hands*.









*Rachmaninov *- *Isle of the Dead*, and a sequel he never published, the *Isle of the Damned*.

With only a short time left in which to listen to music, I've selected a failed attempt at a historically informed performance of *Mahler's 8th Symphon*y, by John Eliot Gardiner and the Orchestra of the 18th Century. This just doesn't quite generate the excitement of a modern orchestra.

And just to top things off, a student work by *Boulez*, an unnumbered* Piano Sonata in B# minor*. After attempting to modulate this key, I remember reading somewhere that Boulez gave up on tonality completely.


----------



## Metronome

Mendelssohn: Symphony No. 4 Op.90 In A Major Italian - Bizet: Symphony in C Major (The Concert of November 9, 1953)


----------



## Bruce

*Rautavaara*



shangoyal said:


> On youtube:
> 
> Rautavaara - Symphony No. 8, "The Journey"
> 
> Very seductive, very alluring. The kind of modern work I have been dreaming of.


Oh, yes! That's a good one! The Manhattan Trilogy on the same disc is also well worth listening to.


----------



## Bruce

*More serious stuff*

Actually, I am doing some serious listening today.

Miaskovsky - Piano Sonata No 2 in F# minor, Op. 13 - Boris Lvov (piano)









The Dies Irae motif figures prominently in this sonata.

Copland - Piano Fantasy - Leo Smit (piano)









I listened to this fantasy a few weeks ago performed by Benjamin Pasternack, but after reading Mahlerian describe Smit as "incomparable," I had to return to his recording. Unfortunately, I don't have a good enough grasp of this work to be able to say one is better than the other. It's a rather tough work to get a handle on.

Granados - two short pieces, Paisage and A la Pradera - Douglas Riva (piano)









Wonderful, cheerful, delightful piano pieces. Granados never disappoints me.

Liszt - Piano Sonata in B minor - François-Frédéric Guy (piano)

View attachment 67576


JACE has listened to this a couple of times recently, loved it, and I finally got a chance to listen to the whole sonata today. Absolutely fantastic recording. The sound especially is clear and full. This is certainly my new favorite for this sonata.


----------



## aajj

Brahms - Piano Concerto No. 2
Serkin / Ormandy / Philadelphia










Shostakovich- String Quartet No. 8










Ernest Bloch - String Quartet No. 4
Portland String Quartet


----------



## Vesteralen

Vesteralen said:


> New on April's frequent rotation list:
> 
> View attachment 67565


And the rest on April's rotation:



























The Debussy disc is CD9 - Chamber Music. The Hindemith is a carry-over from last month. The Ancient Greek music is a bit tough to get through, but it's the start of my chronological-listening project, so I'll endure


----------



## Vesteralen

And, another retiree from March:









As with the Naxos recording of Amy Beach songs from February, my reaction to each song was quite different. The gentler, reflective songs were mostly quite lovely. The more bombastic ones I could usually do without.

I continue to be amazed, though, at Beach's skill at inventing complex, but beautifully integrated accompaniments for some of these songs. This is a skill at times on a par with Schumann at his best, IMO.


----------



## Vronsky

*Ludwig van Beethoven -- Egmont - Overture Op. 84 · Coriolan - Overture Op. 62*









Ludwig van Beethoven, London Symphony Orchestra, Walter Goehr (Conductor) -- Egmont - Overture Op. 84 *·* Coriolan - Overture Op. 62


----------



## Balthazar

*Dussek ~ Four Symphonies*. Aapo Häkkinen leads the Helsinki Baroque Orchestra in these light, bright works.

*Berio ~ Sinfonia*. The composer leads the NY Phil and The Swingle Singers in the world premiere recording of the original four movement version.

*Mozart ~ Quintet for Piano and Winds, K 452*. Ingrid Haebler at the keyboard with the Bamberg Wind Quintet.


----------



## uhhhhmmmm4

Listening on Google play right now. Tchaikovsky's March Slav. I love this one!


----------



## D Smith

For April Fools - Haydn's String Quartet op 33 No.2 "The Joke". Amusingly performed by the London Haydn Quartet.


----------



## kishi

D Smith said:


> For April Fools - Haydn's String Quartet op 33 No.2 "The Joke". Amusingly performed by the London Haydn Quartet.


Listening to the same thing for April Fools.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

The Blu-ray incarnation of the Mehta Decca _Turandot _is the best sound you will ever hear of this. I just OD on this 'level' performance with this 'caliber' audiophile sound.










Zuckerman and Perlman's _Concertone_ K.190 is just _cute, cute, cute._ _;D_

I_ promise_.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

JACE said:


> Now listening to...
> 
> *100 Favorites: # 14*
> 
> Berlioz: Overtures
> Sir Colin Davis, Staatskapelle Dresden (RCA)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Les Franc-Juges
> Waverley
> King Lear
> Le Carnaval Romain
> Béatrice et Bénédict
> Le Corsaire
> Benvenuto Cellini
> From my point of view, the only choice in this repertoire is this CD or Charles Munch's older collection of overtures with Boston Symphony Orchestra. I suppose you can't go wrong with either, but I find myself reaching for Davis' disc more frequently. The Staatskapelle Dresden sounds glorious, and Colin Davis is impressive (as usual) with his idiomatic, joyous command of Berlioz's music.


Between the Munch and the RCA Davis, I'll choose the Levine/BPO on DG.

Between the Levine/BPO and the _Philips_/Davis Berlioz Overtures, its kind of a toss up.



















. . . for what its worth. _;D_


----------



## Vesteralen

Library CD. Mood music......


----------



## JACE

MB,

I don't think I've ever heard Colin Davis' Berlioz Overtures made for Philips. An unforgivable oversight, I know. 

Most of my Colin Davis Berlioz recordings are on vinyl. At some point, I should probably spring for this 13-CD box:










I haven't heard Levine's Berlioz either.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

JACE said:


> MB,
> 
> I don't think I've ever heard Colin Davis' Berlioz Overtures made for Philips. An unforgivable oversight, I know.
> 
> Most of my Colin Davis Berlioz recordings are on vinyl. At some point, I should probably spring for this 13-CD box:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _I haven't heard Levine's Berlioz either_.


Boy are _you_ in for a treat- especially for the Levine/BPO _Benvenutto Cellini Overture_- which blows away the Davis.


----------



## Vronsky

*Olivier Messiaen -- Fête des belles eaux*









Olivier Messiaen, Ensemble d'Ondes de Montréal -- Fête des belles eaux


----------



## Haydn man

Enjoying this evening listening


----------



## jim prideaux

Schubert 3rd and 4th performed by Abbado and the COE


----------



## csacks

The magnificent Carlos Kleiber is conducting Wiener Philharmoniker performing Beethoven´s 7th symphony. His famous Brahms´4th is next. Kleiber is one of those brilliant and undervalued directors, eclipsed by Bernstein and von Karajan


----------



## LancsMan

*CPE Bach; Magnificat; Motet 'Heilig ist Gott'; Sinfonie in D Wq 183 No. 1* Rias Kammerchor, Akademie Fur Alte Musik Berlin, conducted by Hans-Christoph Rademann on harmonia mundi








This is the second of my new purchases that arrived a couple of days ago. This disc of CPE Bach is music entirely new to me, and a welcome addition to the paltry two CPE Bach discs in my collection.

The programme here copies that of the second half of a Hamburg concert organised by CPE Bach himself in 1786, a couple of years before his death. The first half of the Hamburg concert contained extracts from his father's B minor mass as well as extracts from Handel's Messiah. The second half featured his own works.

The Magnificat dates from 1749, and in this he is composing in a style rather reminiscent of his old dad - finishing with a glorious contrapuntal chorus.

The motet dates from 1779 and is in a much simpler style. Quite a contrast.

The symphony I think dates from around the same time. An interesting early classical symphony - not quite as frenetic as his earlier symphonies for strings.

A fine disc - and one that suggests I should sample rather more of CPE Bach's compositions.


----------



## cwarchc

Followed by


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Tortelier's Chausson is more reserved than the EMI Plasson- which I love- but the clarity of the Chandos engineered sound is fantastic.










Sutherland's a bit placid but a lot gorgeous. _;D_










I thank StlukesguildOhio for posting this earlier in the week. Wonderful performance. The first movement has already been appended to my play list at work.


----------



## SimonNZ

"Baroque Bohemia" - Petr Chromcak, cond.


----------



## AClockworkOrange

I have taken a day off from Robert Schumann to listen to something a little different. I completely forgot that I had this on pre-order and it _finally_ dropped trough the door today. *Havergal Brian* is a Composer whom to me is unfairly overlooked. My listening time for the next few days is limited due to work commitments so I'll chip away at this disc, starting with *Symphony No. 5*.

*Symphony No. 5 - 'The Wine of Summer'* is an enjoyable piece with a beautiful setting of the eponymous poem by Lord Alfred Douglas, performed and recorded magnificently by the *Royal Scottish National Orchestra and Martyn Brabbins, with the Baritone Roderick Williams*.


----------



## Guest

This is a wonderful collection of Sonatas. Esfahni plays with tremendous zeal, and Hyperion has provided him with rich, warm but detailed sound. Highly recommended for harpsichord fans.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

*Erwin Schulhoff
String Quartets 1 and 2, 5 pieces for String Quartet*
Aviv Quartet [Naxos, 2008]










*Gian Francesco Malipiero
String Quartet No. 1, "Rispetti e strambotti" 
String Quartet No. 2, "Stornelli e ballate"*
Venice String Quartet[Dynamic, 1996]










*
York Holler
Antiphon *(1984) for string quartet and tape. [YouTube, performer not acknowledged]

*
Erno Dohnanyi
String Quartet No. 2 in D flat major, Op. 15*
Kodaly Quartet [Hungaroton, 1977]


----------



## MoonlightSonata

Bartok - Concerto for Orchestra

What an interesting idea, to have a concerto for orchestra.


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1994.

View attachment 67594


----------



## Haydn man

Not too taxing after a busy day
I have not heard these works for a long time and am rectifying this now


----------



## aajj

Gershwin - Rhapsody in Blue
Earl Wild, piano. Arthur Fiedler / Boston Pops Orchestra (1959)
Still more gusto than any other rendition I've heard.


----------



## DiesIraeCX

*Prokofiev #5, Beethoven Septet*

*Prokofiev*: _Symphony No. 5_ (Karajan/Berliner Philharmoniker)










--------------

*Beethoven*: _Septet_ (Wiener Oktett)

Around 1/10th finished reading Jan Swafford's _excellent_ new Beethoven biography (I _decimated_ that book!) and I was inspired to listen to some early Beethoven, from 1799.

Originally scored for clarinet, horn, bassoon, violin, viola, cello, and double bass


----------



## hpowders

HaydnBearstheClock said:


> F. J. Haydn - The Creation (Andreas Spering; Sunhae Im,, Jan Kobow, Hanno Müller-Brahmann; VokalEnsemble Köln; Capella Augustina).
> 
> View attachment 67543
> 
> 
> Ah yes - 'Singt dem Herren, alle Stimmen' - what an explosive number . This recording of The Creation is highly recommended - soloists are excellent and so is the orchestral playing - on period instruments, and highly transparent.


This my favorite performance of The Creation!


----------



## ShropshireMoose

Schumann: Symphonies 1-4/Overture, Scherzo and Finale/"Manfred" Overture Israel Philharmonic Orchestra/Paul Kletzki

After my thorough immersion in Kletzki's Beethoven cycle, I thought I'd dig out these LPs of his Schumann cycle, and very good they are too. This performance of the 4th Symphony must be one of the most dynamic ever recorded, it fairly crackles with life and vitality, but they're all excellent and add further fuel to my Kletzki fire!! Meanwhile, having forgotten that it's Rachmaninoff's birthday today, I am now continuing the Kletzki theme by digging out these two recordings:















Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto No.3 Witold Malcuzynski/Philharmonia Orchestra/Paul Kletzki
Rachmaninoff: Symphony No.2 L'Orchestre de la Suisse Romande/Paul Kletzki

A barnstorming performance by Malcuzynski, though tender and thoughtful where necessary I might add, it's terrific, but sadly has all the various cuts that were regularly inflicted on this work at the time this recording was made (1953), the Symphony is thankfully given in it's entirety, indeed this was one of the first recordings of this work so to do (1967), it's a passionate and heartfelt rendering, just what we expect from that master of the orchestra, Paul Kletzki.


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1967 - 1993.

Tracey Chadwell's contribution to Symphony 2, I'll dedicate to Snoutey. 

View attachment 67602









Related:

http://www.independent.co.uk/news/people/obituary-tracey-chadwell-1316700.html

http://www.musicweb-international.com/classrev/2004/Mar04/Rawsthorne291.htm


----------



## Autocrat

It being nearly Easter:









Mahler, Symphony No.2 _'Resurrection'_. Rattle/City of Birmingham Symphony Orchestra.

Sublime.


----------



## D Smith

For his birthday, Rachmaninov's Piano Concertos Nos. 1 and 3 performed by Valentina Lisitsa. While these won't dethrone my long-time favorite performances, they are right up there with them, and I'll be returning to this disc many times.


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1994 - 2000, and 2005 - 2009.

View attachment 67604
View attachment 67605


----------



## bejart

Johann Nepomuk Hummel (1778-1837): Double Concerto in G Major, Op.17

London Mozart Players: Howard Shelley, piano -- Hagai Shaham, violin


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

_Missa in tempore belli_


----------



## bejart

Mozart: Divertimento in E Flat, KV 252

Holliger Wind Ensemble: Heinz Holliger and Louise Pellerin, oboes -- Radovan Vlatovic and Alan Jones, horns -- Klaus Thunemann and Matthew Wilkie, bassoons


----------



## SimonNZ

"Baroque Music From Ecuador" - Peter Pontvik, cond.


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

After Martha's raucous Tchaikovsky 1st, I need to hear the second and third:










Emil Gilels


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Palestrina, Motets.*

When I first heard this a few years ago, I thought it was wonderful. Now, it seems to be too smoothed-over and lacking in passion. But it's a lovely recording if you want something to relax with.


----------



## Guest

Although there are limitations to what remastering can accomplish, this iteration of these classic performances sounds pretty good. The brass is still rather harsh, but the strings sound richer, the bass is deeper, and it's overall more transparent compared to the DG CDs. Symphony No.4 today.


----------



## bejart

Frederic Chopin (1810-1849): Piano Sonata No.3 in B Minor, Op.38

Claudio Arrau, piano

Grrrr!


I've exceeded my allotment of posted images ---


----------



## SimonNZ

bejart said:


> Frederic Chopin (1810-1849): Piano Sonata No.3 in B Minor, Op.38
> 
> Claudio Arrau, piano
> 
> Grrrr!
> 
> 
> I've exceeded my allotment of posted images ---


If you do a google images seach for a cover image, pick one roughly 300x300 size, get the image address (eg: http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/51EDV6SHADL._SY300_.jpg), and put that between the tags "







" (without the quotation marks) you'll get this:










adding "amazon" to the images keyword search will help get an image the right size, and will work without hassle


----------



## DiesIraeCX

*Claude Debussy - Short Piano Pieces*

- Images Oubliées, L87
- Pour le Piano, L95
- Estampes, L100
- D'un Cahier D'esquisses, L99

*Zoltán Kocsis on piano*.


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

An Italian opera set in the old American West...?










While the libretto leaves much to be desired... Puccini's music and orchestration are delicious.


----------



## tortkis

Nancy Van de Vate: String Quartet No. 1 & 2
Chamber Music, Vol. 4 & 9 (Vienna Modern Masters)















I love the music of Van de Vate. There is something nostalgic, albeit modern.

Szymański & Mykietyn: Music for string quartet (Hyperion)
Paweł Szymański (b. 1954): Five pieces for string quartet, Four pieces for string quartet, Two pieces for string quartet
Paweł Mykietyn (b. 1971): String Quartet No. 2








interesting works of contemporary Polish composers. Szymański's use of glissandi is a bit too much, for my taste.


----------



## Dave Whitmore

I'm listening to one of the cds I bought today. Mendelssohn's Violin Concerto performed by Fritz Kreisler and Schumann's Violin Concerto performed by Yehudi Menuin.


----------



## Pugg

Bliss: A Colour Symphony; Introduction & Allegro; Violin Concerto
Campoli/London Philharmonic Orchestra (LPO)/Bliss


----------



## Dave Whitmore

I think I fall a little more in love with Mendelssohn's Violin Concerto every time I hear it. It really is a beautiful piece of music!


----------



## Becca

I have probably played this a couple of times before but I feel that I am finally 'hearing' it - and I like what I hear.
William Schuman's Symphony #3 - Seattle Symphony/Schwarz


----------



## brotagonist

I should be listening to the two new used albums I chanced upon today, but I got sidetracked by a name I saw at the store, but didn't risk buying: Giya Kancheli, a Georgian composer who resides in Antwerpen in Belgien.

As a result, I have just sampled, but, admittedly, was not really into listening to in their entirety:

Diplipito [interpètes ne pas indiqué]
Time... and Again (1, 2) [Kremer, Maisenberg]
Symphony 7 'Epilog' [Moosmann/Lugansk PO]

The first 2 date from about the '90s, I think, his later period, after coming to the west, and they are sort of drone-like and minimalist, along the lines of Pärt, perhaps. No, maybe make that Scelsi. The Seventh Symphony dates from the early '80s, before the fall of the Soviet Union and while he was still behind the Iron Curtain. It is kind of aggressive, but has foreshadowings of the drone, as his work appears to be influenced by the Turkic-Iranian classical tradition. The Symphony also sounds a bit like a soundtrack for an adventure film: Kancheli wrote a scad of film soundtracks.

Well, I have almost heard the whole symphony, so I will stick with this one. It's ok, sort of, but... He is quite celebrated, but I don't feel very motivated to go back to the shop to get that album


----------



## Bruce

*Few to the end*

Just a few works to finish up the day.

Corelli - Concerto grosso in F, Op. 6, No. 6 - Adrian Shepherd leads Cantilena









and Prokofiev - Piano Concerto No. 4 in B-flat, Serkin with Ormandy and the Philadelphia Orchestra









Everything works well in this recording except the third movement, which I think is played to slowly. Coming after the second movement Andante, this leaves a fairly large percentage of the concerto played at relatively slow tempi, and as a result, the whole concerto seems to drag. The third movement is marked Moderato, and most other recordings I've heard play this movement a bit faster than Serkin/Ormandy.


----------



## MozartsGhost

*Mozart*
_Kathleen Battle Sings Mozart_

Royal Philharmonic Orchestra
Andre Previn conducting


----------



## Dave Whitmore

My next purchase, a selection of music from Schumannn.


----------



## Pugg

​*Bach : St Matthew Passion.
*
Karajan leads a all star cast.:tiphat:


----------



## Itullian

Beethoven piano sonata 28, Levitt
KUSC.ORG


----------



## Becca

Wagner - Die Walkure - Act 3 last scene - Leb' wohl...
Norman Bailey, Otto Klemperer / New Philharmonia

I have long been interested in hearing Klemperer's Walkure but, for some reason, never have. Now listening to it via Spotify and even just using my laptop speakers it is tremendous. Yes Klemperer is a bit slow particularly at the end (I will have to compare it to Goodall) but it is tremendously moving.


----------



## PeteW

I do like Warlock's Capriol Suite - Radio 3 now.

(Is it legal for a Jock to love English music though?)


----------



## Itullian

Becca said:


> Wagner - Die Walkure - Act 3 last scene - Leb' wohl...
> Norman Bailey, Otto Klemperer / New Philharmonia
> 
> I have long been interested in hearing Klemperer's Walkure but, for some reason, never have. Now listening to it via Spotify and even just using my laptop speakers it is tremendous. Yes Klemperer is a bit slow particularly at the end (I will have to compare it to Goodall) but it is tremendously moving.
> 
> View attachment 67622


Yes ...............


----------



## Itullian

Mahler 5, Solti
KUSC.ORG


----------



## SimonNZ

Walter Braunfels' Concerto for Organ, Choir and Orchestra - Hansjörg Albrecht, cond.










Gloria Coates' Cantata da Reuiem - Teri Dunn, soprano, Talisker Players


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Perennial favourites in excellent performances.


----------



## Ingélou

Johann Christoph Pepusch - Concertos for London 





Graceful and lovely - it refreshes the spirit. :angel:


----------



## ShropshireMoose

Dorothy Howell: Violin Sonata/Rosalind/The Moorings/Phantasy Lorraine McAslan/Sophia Rahman
Dorothy Howell: Piano Sonata/Humoresque/Five Studies Sophia Rahman

Dorothy Howell (1898-1982) was a very accomplished composer and pianist, and this disc is a fine tribute to her, with very committed performances indeed. Sir Henry Wood thought highly of her, witness the fact that when he played her orchestral work "Lamia" at the Proms in 1919, it created such an impression that the following evening he altered the programme in order to play it again! She studied with J.B. McEwen and Tobias Matthay, going on to teach at the Royal Academy of Music until 1970. All of this music is extremely enjoyable, showing influences of Debussy, Elgar and the like, and the playing is first class, the fire which they put into the last movement of the Violin Sonata is a real joy. I am also particularly taken with the slow movement of the Piano Sonata, which is in the form of a lullaby, and very touching it is too. A disc well worth exploring.


----------



## SilverSurfer

ECLAT Festival Stuttgart 2015 (4)

Ramon Lazkano: "Ceux à Qui"
für Stimmen und Ensemble nach Texten von Edmond Jabès (2014)

Neue Vocalsolisten Stuttgart
Ensemble L' Instant donné

http://www.swr.de/swr2/programm/sen...42/did=15278820/nid=659442/1i67xd8/index.html


----------



## Ingélou

For the start of Easter - 
Vivaldi, Stabat Mater: Andreas Scholl




Sublime :angel:

That 'Eia, Mater' - even though I know it's coming - just electrifies me; moves me so much. :angel:


----------



## Pugg

​
*Grace Bumbry *lieder program


----------



## Jeff W

Good morning TC from (almost) warm and sunny Albany! Spring is finally upon us here in Mordor! Woo!!









Started out with some music by a young Felix Mendelssohn. The Concerto for Piano, Violin and String and the Concerto for Violin and Strings. Benjamin Frith played the solo piano and Marat Bisengaliev played the solo violin while Andrew Penny led the Northern Sinfonia. Always a delight to hear early works by composers. Now I just need to get a recording of those String Symphonies he was writing about the same time he wrote these concertos...









Louis Spohr's Clarinet Concertos No. 1 & 2 were next. Michael Collins played the solo clarinet while Robin O'Neill led the Swedish Chamber Orchestra. I love the clarinet, have I ever mentioned that? So, anytime I find wonderful pieces for the clarinet, I have a tendency to play them a lot!









Dipping a little deeper into my library this time for the Symphonies No. 1, 2 & 5 by Arthur Honegger. Charles Dutoit led the Symphonieorchester des Bayerischen Rundfunks. Honegger is a composer whom I learned about through this forum and I am grateful for it as I greatly enjoy this music!









Finishing out with chamber music from W. A. Mozart. Early String Quartets by him, No. 1 through 7 (K. 80 & 155 - 160). The Hagen Quartett played. Another youngster composing delightful music to hear.


----------



## bejart

Georg Philipp Telemann (1681-1767): Fantasia No.9 in B Minor

Andrew Manze, violin


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Silvia Sass' sleepwalking scene from _Macbeth_ has some very impressive inflections and pianissimi to it- although the singing is a bit self-conscious when it comes to the psychological penetration of Lady Macbeth's agitated frame of mind.

The '58 studio Callas with Rescigno and the Philharmonia is perhaps the most psychologically _subtle_ portraiture one will ever find of the role, but the performance that still psychologically sinks its hook into me more than any other I've ever heard is the live '52 Callas/De Sabata at La Scala. The tempo is perhaps a bit too fast for my inclinations (and I find the Rescigno is just a tad too slow), but the agitated and unworldly mindset that Callas brings to the role with her singing is off the_ charts_.


----------



## csacks

Good Morning TC. As Albany is melting down (Jeff W´s post), the autumn is coming to our more exclusive southern hemisphere. Cold morning and late sun rising. Our authorities decided to keep us all this year in summer timetable!
Meanwhile, I am enjoying Berlioz´Symphonie Fantastique, in a record by the Bavarian Radio Symphony Orchestra conducted by Mariss Jansons. The Varese´s Ionizations. In my opinion, Ormandy´s Symphonie Fantastique (my Gold Standard) is so much better than this!!!! There is no integration in here.


----------



## Kivimees

Doing a little more exploring of Elizabeth Maconchy's work, I discovered that she was not all strings, but she also wrote two short opera works:









The libretto of the first work, The Sofa, was written by none other than Mrs. Vaughan Williams.

What a lark!


----------



## Vasks

_LPs_

*David Van Vactor - Overture to a Comedy, No. 2 (composer/Everest)
Randall Thompson - Symphony #2 (Bernstein/Columbia)*


----------



## Pugg

​*Montserrat Caballé : 4 last song *


----------



## Bruce

*Refreshment*



Ingélou said:


> Johann Christoph Pepusch - Concertos for London
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Graceful and lovely - it refreshes the spirit. :angel:


I am currently refreshing my spirit while catching up on the Current Listenings, and it is working!


----------



## csacks

Mariss Jansosns and the Bavarian Radio Symphony Orchestra playing Brahms´1st and 4th symphonies. First time to this version, so far so good, the solo in the 4th was fantastic. As I did not like Berlioz´s Symphonie Fantastique conducted by Jansons, I am enjoying his Brahms´interpretation.


----------



## DiesIraeCX

*Pollini, Kempff, Levit*



Itullian said:


> Beethoven piano sonata 28, Levitt
> KUSC.ORG


The 28th, Op. 101, my current favorite of Beethoven's piano sonatas. I'm at a weird stage right now, I like #28 more than #29 "Hammerklavier". I like #30 and #31 more than #32. Perhaps it'll pass, or maybe it won't.

That's an excellent recording, by the way, Levit's Late Piano Sonatas. Perhaps second (or third) to Pollini in my list of favorites. My only nitpick is that it may be a bit too lyrical and "delicate" at times, or maybe it's just that I'm used to Pollini's interpretation. For that very sonata, #28, listen to the Finale, I don't hear the *joy* as much as I do in Pollini's, whose Finale is positively _overflowing_ with it. Wilhelm Kempff also captures the that joy. Maybe Levit is trying to match the intimacy and introverted nature of Beethoven's late piano sonatas. I don't blame him, but for certain passages and movements, that style fails to capture the "entire picture", so to speak.

Either way, for such a young pianist to tackle those high peaks of solo piano music, he did a wonderful job.


----------



## brotagonist

I'm giving one of yesterday's chance finds a spin this morning:









Bartók Wooden Prince; Cantata Profana
Boulez/Chicago

I noticed last night that I already had a Boulez version of the Wooden Prince, the 1975 recording for Sony with the NY Phil', which is slightly faster than this version. It's in the 4CD Sony Boulez conducts Bartók boxed set, so I guess I kind of forgot about it. I'm glad I didn't end up with two copies of the same performance 

Anyway, the last time I heard the other performance, it kind of went in one ear and out the other, as I had been so bowled over by the Miraculous Mandarin, that this work just didn't seem to grab me as profoundly. This time around, with Deutsche Grammophon's 1991 recording with the Chicago SO, I am thinking... oh, my! How could I have missed this? There seems to be a clarity to the instruments, bringing the nuances of all of the instruments to the fore.

While it is only my first spin, the Cantata Profana is a fabulous discovery! It is a later work, appearing more than 20 years after the aforementioned stage works, after Bartók had heard Stravinsky, but returns to the use of fairy tales such as in his earlier three stage works (Blaubart, Mandarin, Wooden Prince). Apparently, it is not staged often, due to the "challenging writing for the chorus and the solo tenor" (liner notes). This alone makes the album a find


----------



## Bruce

*ABG and onwards*

Beginning at the beginning today, with Alwyn

Symphony No. 2 - the composer conducts the London PO









Following up with another English composer, William Boyce - Symphony No. 8 in D minor - Janigro & I Solisti di Zagreb









Thereupon, two of Grieg's Lyric Pieces (Gone and At Your Feet) - Gilels









Reger - Variations and Fugue on a Theme by Bach, Op. 81 - Gerhard Oppitz









And finishing with Beethoven - Piano Sonata No. 29 in B-flat, Op. 106 - Alexander Lonquich (piano)









I'd never heard (or heard of) Alexander Lonquich, but this is an excellent performance of Beethoven's longest piano sonata. The sound quality is perfect, and I'll want to keep my eyes open for other recordings by this pianist. Though live, the audience is extremely quiet.


----------



## Bruce

*Images*



SimonNZ said:


> If you do a google images seach for a cover image, pick one roughly 300x300 size, get the image address (eg: http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/51EDV6SHADL._SY300_.jpg), and put that between the tags "
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> " (without the quotation marks) you'll get this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> adding "amazon" to the images keyword search will help get an image the right size, and will work without hassle


I often use this method myself, but often get invalid file errors. I assume because the file name is too long? Any way of fixing that?


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Marschallin Blair said:


> Silvia Sass' sleepwalking scene from _Macbeth_ has some very impressive inflections and pianissimi to it- although the singing is a bit self-conscious when it comes to the psychological penetration of Lady Macbeth's agitated frame of mind.
> 
> The '58 studio Callas with Rescigno and the Philharmonia is perhaps the most psychologically _subtle_ portraiture one will ever find of the role, but the performance that still psychologically sinks its hook into me more than any other I've ever heard is the live '52 Callas/De Sabata at La Scala. The tempo is perhaps a bit too fast for my inclinations (and I find the Rescigno is just a tad too slow), but the agitated and unworldly mindset that Callas brings to the role with her singing is off the_ charts_.


I think De Sabata takes the Sleepwalking Scene just a tad too fast too (his one miscalculation in a reading of penetrating brilliance), and you can hear Callas trying to slow him down a bit, or at least adopting a slower attitude within the brisk tempo set by De Sabata. For that reason, I prefer the Rescigno. I agree that in theory it is too slow, but in practice, the slower speed gives Callas that bit extra room to make her points. One of the most psychologically detailed performances even she committed to disc. The range of colour she finds is absolutely staggering.


----------



## Andolink

*Bruno Maderna*: _Quadrivium_, for four percussionists and four orchestra groups (1969)
Frankfurt Radio Symphony Orchestra/Arturo Tamayo









*Detlev Müller-Siemens*: _Lost Traces_ (2007)
Mondrian Ensemble, Basel









*Georg Christoph Wagenseil*: _Symphonies_
L'Orfeo Barockorchester/Michi Gaigg


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1959, 1974.


----------



## DiesIraeCX

Bruce said:


> I often use this method myself, but often get invalid file errors. I assume because the file name is too long? Any way of fixing that?


A couple of reasons, I've noticed.

- Go to the actual page of the image _instead_ of right-clicking the image on the image search page. If you copy the image url of the image while it's still loading, you will get an error message and an incredibly long (and invalid) url. It's happened to me multiple times.

When searching for the image on Google, *make sure to click on "View Image" and then copy the url from that page*.

*1.)*








*2.)*








Lastly, make sure to un-check the "Retrieve remote file and reference locally", as that has given me problems when it is checked.

*3.)*


----------



## Celloman

This morning, I went "old school" with Solti and the Chicago Symphony doing the B minor mass:









It's lush and romantic. I don't mind! It still gives those HIPsters a run for their money.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

GregMitchell said:


> I think De Sabata takes the Sleepwalking Scene just a tad too fast too (his one miscalculation in a reading of penetrating brilliance), and you can hear Callas trying to slow him down a bit, or at least adopting a slower attitude within the brisk tempo set by De Sabata. For that reason, I prefer the Rescigno. I agree that in theory it is too slow, but in practice, the slower speed gives Callas that bit extra room to make her points. One of the most psychologically detailed performances even she committed to disc. The range of colour she finds is absolutely staggering.


Both performances are absolutely brilliant in every way- and completely _different_ in every way as well. The Rescigno studio performance of hers is, I submit, one of unrivaled nuanced brilliance- even more so than the La Scala. But for my idea of Lady Macbeth cracking up at the seams, the La Scala just sounds so much more 'borderline-unhinged.'

I'm so excited to have both. I listen to both. I could not be without either.

The only person who can 'top'- well, there's no 'topping' her _;D_- well, 'tie' Callas- 'is Callas.'


----------



## Morimur

*Frédéric Chopin - Nocturnes (Pollini) (2 CD)*










First time listening to Chopin in years.
I had not realized how much I missed his music.


----------



## Mahlerian

Mahler: Symphony No. 5
Mahler: Symphony No. 1 in D
London Philharmonic Orchestra, cond. Tennstedt


----------



## hpowders

Arnold Schoenberg Violin Concerto
Hilary Hahn, violin
Swedish Radio Symphony Orchestra
Esa-Pekka Salonen

Thanks to immersing myself in Schoenberg's Piano Concerto, I am familiar with the musical language being expressed here. This is a first hearing for both the work and the performance.

The most challenging thing so far regarding this CD was removing the shrink wrap.
Of course, I will spend many future hours attempting to absorb all of what is going on here.
My first reaction is positive.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

The first movement of the Tchaikovsky _Seventh_ is like falling in love for the fist time- for me at any rate.










The re-engineering on the '53 Callas/Bernstein_ Medea_ marketed by arsvocalis at eBay is _fabulous_. The recording is still flat, a bit distorted, and monaural sounding- but the vitriolic sheen to Callas' voice just waxes like I've never heard it before.

A more terrifyingly-awesome Sorceress I never did hear. . . except for the ones in Florence and Dallas. _;D_


----------



## millionrainbows

Richter in Hungary: discs 7 and 8. *Debussy Preludes Book II,* recorded in August 1967, is always a pleasure to hear. Richter usually broke-up sets of preludes in order to create his own program in concerts, but the Debussy Preludes seem to have satisfied his dramaturgic requirements, and they are left intact. I imprinted on the Vox/Turnabout LP of these, now available as "Richter in Spoleto," also recorded in 1967, in Italy, on his tour through Europe. The summer of love, indeed; Richter's is the best, most delicate, most meaningful version of the Preludes I have yet to hear.


----------



## Blancrocher

Love that "Richter in Spoleto" album--think I'll put it on myself.


----------



## brotagonist

These are such beautiful songs. I am glad to be reacquainted!









Hindemith Die Junge Magd; Des Todes Tod
members of RSO Berlin

I need to make room for other music  And I sure hope my stuff finally shows up! It seems like the mail is getting slower and slower. It's almost 4 weeks for a couple of items


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Disc 6.

Lieder by Schubert, Wolf and Richard Strauss (a glorious _Heimliche Aufforderung_, which might even have reconciled Strauss to the tenor voice), the tenor songs from the Klemperer _Das Lied von der Erde_, and some songs I'd never heard before by Wunderlich's friend Fritz Neumeyer.


----------



## millionrainbows

One of the few 'over the counter' recordings available by actual Stockhausen ensembles (which includes himself), without having to order from Stockhausen-Verlag. It's excellent, in all ways, sonically and performance.


----------



## Kivimees

My favourite two Tubin symphonies on one CD - very convenient!


----------



## DiesIraeCX

*W.A. Mozart: Don Giovanni, Furtwängler*

- _Don Giovanni, K 527_ / Premiered October 29th, 1787 (Wilhelm Furtwängler/Wiener Philharmoniker)

Well, I must admit, Furtwängler isn't the first name I think of for Mozart conducting, but this is excellent.


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

F. J. Haydn - Piano Sonatas Hob. 16/49, 46 and 20 in E-Flat Major, A-Flat Major and C minor (Hélène Couvert).







46

This disc just came in. Hélène Couvert has to be one of the best Haydn interpreters - she plays with a very lyrical touch, yet without reducing the tempi or Haydn's vivacity. The Adagio e cantabile of 49 is one of the best I've heard, and so are the first 2 movements of 46. Her style reminds me of Garrick Ohlsson or Elizabeth Leonskaja - light, agile and brisk, but at the same time highly lyrical.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Horowitz's nineteen-thirties Beethoven has to be heard to be believed- the control he brings to the high, biting treble, the thunderous bass, and the fierce fluency of his leaps and runs is absolutely thrilling.










Schnabel Schubert _Impromptus_










What else?- Argerich's Haydn _Piano Concerto No. 11_, first movement- so self-unconsciously and effortlessly 'quicksilver.' Who else plays like this?


----------



## csacks

Listening to Dvorak´s Symphonic Variations. Sir Charles Mackerras conducting conducting LPO. Then Dovorak´s 8th symphony. A great disc.


----------



## PeteW

Morimur said:


> First time listening to Chopin in years.
> I had not realized how much I missed his music.


Yes, I love these and I always take the opportunity to say esp how much I love Nocturne No 2, Op 27.


----------



## JACE

Now listening to...

*100 Favorites: # 66*

Rachmaninov: Music for Solo Piano; *Rhapsody on a Theme of Paganini
Jean-Philippe Collard, *Michel Plasson, Orchestra National du Capitole de Toulouse (EMI)











Rhapsody on a Theme of Paganini, Op. 43
Variations on a Theme by Corelli, Op. 42
Piano Sonata No. 2, Op. 36 (Original 1913 version)
Etudes Tableaux, Op. 39
Etudes Tableaux, Op. 33
Selected Preludes & Moment Musicaux
I've never heard a more compelling _Paganini Rhapsody_. Collard and Plasson sound like they're having a ball, with each section vividly characterized and full of colorful personality. Someone described Collard's approach to this music as "young man's Rachmaninov," and I can understand why. There's a vigor and impetuousness to Collard's music-making that I find very appealing. On the other hand, Collard's playing is never steely. For example, I find Collard's supple, expressive approach in the Second Piano Sonata preferable to Nikolai Lugansky's harder-edged pianism. The same is also true of both books of the Etudes Tableaux. Collard has won me over completely.


----------



## PeteW

JACE said:


> Now listening to...
> 
> *100 Favorites: # 66*
> 
> Rachmaninov: Music for Solo Piano; *Rhapsody on a Theme of Paganini
> Jean-Philippe Collard, *Michel Plasson, Orchestra National du Capitole de Toulouse (EMI)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rhapsody on a Theme of Paganini, Op. 43
> Variations on a Theme by Corelli, Op. 42
> Piano Sonata No. 2, Op. 36 (Original 1913 version)
> Etudes Tableaux, Op. 39
> Etudes Tableaux, Op. 33
> Selected Preludes & Moment Musicaux
> I've never heard a more compelling _Paganini Rhapsody_. Collard and Plasson sound like they're having a ball, with each section vividly characterized and full of colorful personality. Someone described Collard's approach to this music as "young man's Rachmaninov," and I can understand why. There's a vigor and impetuousness to Collard's music-making that I find very appealing. On the other hand, Collard's playing is never steely. For example, I find Collard's supple, expressive approach in the Second Piano Sonata preferable to Nikolai Lugansky's harder-edged pianism. The same is also true of both books of the Etudes Tableaux. Collard has won me over completely.


You've made this sound so appealing - I may not be able to resist.


----------



## JACE

PeteW said:


> You've made this sound so appealing - I may not be able to resist.


Ha, ha. I'm glad. :cheers:

It's available on Spotify, if you'd like to preview it.


----------



## Mahlerian

Beethoven: Symphony No. 3 in E-flat "Eroica", overtures
London Philharmonic Orchestra, cond. Tennstedt


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Mahlerian said:


> Beethoven: Symphony No. 3 in E-flat "Eroica", overtures
> London Philharmonic Orchestra, cond. Tennstedt


How does Tennstedt take the first movement of the _Eroica_?- faster than ususal? Poised _a l_a Karajan? Leaden and boring like Klemperer? Faster and more lively like Gardiner?- what say you, Sir?


----------



## Mahlerian

Marschallin Blair said:


> How does Tennstedt take the first movement of the _Eroica_?- faster than ususal? Poised _a l_a Karajan? Leaden and boring like Klemperer? Faster and more lively like Gardiner?- what say you, Sir?


This recording was a live performance, and the movement runs 15 minutes, no repeats. The tempo is on the medium side of things, not at all leaden, and the sforzandi are very forceful. I found the theme that forms in the development particularly effective here. His funeral march movement is noble and impassioned.


----------



## jim prideaux

BPO and HvK 1964/72 recording of the Brahms and Schumann 1st symphonies......


----------



## Haydn man

I really enjoy the Violin Sonatas and thought I would give these performances a try. I have grown to enjoy HIP performances over the past few months of various symphonies, but these are the first chamber works I have tried.
So far still getting used to the different sound, but must say they are not really grabbing my attention, I think it is fortepiano that is just not doing it for me.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Keyboard works by Messiaen today/tonight:
























First picture somewhat small - the URL didn't appear to give me a size-changing option.


----------



## Vronsky

*Sergei Rachmaninoff -- The Isle of the Dead · Byzantine music of 6th-15th cc.*









Sergei Rachmaninoff, Andrew Davis (Conductor), Royal Stockholm Philharmonic Orchestra -- The Isle of the Dead









Madrigal (Soloist ensemble), Oleg Yanchenko (Artistic Director) -- Byzantine music of 6th-15th cc. Music of Early and Muscovite Russia of the 15th-17th cc.


----------



## Morimur

*Biber | Muffat - Der Turken Anmarsch (Holloway)*


----------



## AClockworkOrange

AClockworkOrange said:


> Returning to Schumann, *Fritz Wunderlich and Hubert Giesen performing Dichterliebe*.
> 
> Both the Tenor and the Cycle are new to me so this is my first listen but this certainly strikes me as an incredible pairing. I tend to prefer Baritones to Tenors but Fritz Wunderlich seized my attention effortlessly.
> 
> View attachment 67510


I have returned to this collection this evening and I'm absolutely hooked. This is a powerful, intriguing performance which surely cannot fail to engage anyone. Both Fritz Wunderlich and Hubert Giesen perform astoundingly, the performance flowing wholly organically with true beauty.

Wunderlich sets the benchmark very highly on this disc - just as Fassbaender did for my tastes in her recording of Winterreise. Very high praise from myself indeed. Wunderlich is a Singer I fully explore in the near future.

:angel:


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Unfortunately I can't 'kick off my shoes and dance on the table' while listening to this at work. . . or 'can I?'

The refurbishment of the sound on this arsvocalis incarnation of the '55 Giulni/Visconti _Traviata_ is miraculous. Callas' voice is in slivery, stratospheric top form.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Schoenberg, Kol Nidre, Variations for Orchestra







*


----------



## Tsaraslondon

AClockworkOrange said:


> I have returned to this collection this evening and I'm absolutely hooked. This is a powerful, intriguing performance which surely cannot fail to engage anyone. Both Fritz Wunderlich and Hubert Giesen perform astoundingly, the performance flowing wholly organically with true beauty.
> 
> Wunderlich sets the benchmark very highly on this disc - just as Fassbaender did for my tastes in her recording of Winterreise. Very high praise from myself indeed. Wunderlich is a Singer I fully explore in the near future.
> 
> :angel:


Wunderlich might quite possibly be my favourite tenor, but I think this DG recording caught him a little too early in his traversal of the Lieder repertoire. He is even finer in this recital, recorded shortly before the terrible accident that killed him, which also includes the _Dichterliebe._


----------



## MoonlightSonata

Sinding - Rustle of Spring

Very 'springy'.


----------



## SimonNZ

on the radio:

Poulenc's Sextet - Clifford Benson, piano et al


----------



## aajj

Prokofiev - Romeo & Juliet
Andrew Mogrelia / Ukraine National Symphony Orchestra
I've enjoyed the suites but the full work is marvelous throughout.










Prokofiev - Scythian Suite
Dorati / LSO


----------



## ShropshireMoose

Elgar: The Music Makers Marjorie Thomas
Handel: The Messiah- Hallelujah Chorus/Worthy is the Lamb/Amen Huddersfield Choral Society/BBC Northern Orchestra/Sir Malcolm Sargent

Brahms: Symphony No.2 BBC Symphony Orchestra/Sir Malcolm Sargent

More live broadcasts from reel to reel tape. The first is from a concert given in Huddersfield Town Hall on the 5th October, 1961. This was the occasion when Sir Malcolm Sargent was presented with the freedom of the town. Very enjoyable it is too, as is the Brahms 2nd Symphony, which comes from a Prom given in the Royal Albert Hall on the 3rd August, 1961. Sargent gives a lively, energetic account of it which suits this work very well. The picture shows Sargent with the Huddersfield Choral Society in the Town Hall. I'm certainly looking forward to hearing more of these tapes.


----------



## pmsummer

LAMENTATIONS
_Holy Week in Provence_
Bouzignac, Ceppede, Carpentras, Gilles, Vitre, Godolin, Gregorian chant
Schola Cantorum of Boston
Boston Camerata
*Joel Cohen*; director

Apex


----------



## Guest

This set (bought a used copy) arrived today. I started with No.5--man oh man, the CSO is on fire. Excellent sound, too.


----------



## SimonNZ

Peter Philips' Cantiones Sacrae Octonis Vocibus, 1613 - Rupert Gough, cond.


----------



## Alfacharger

On vinyl, a charmer from Peter Cornelius, Der Barbier von Bagdad.


----------



## pmsummer

THE LAMENTATIONS OF JEREMIAH
*Thomas Tallis*
The Tallis Scholars
Peter Phillips; director

Gimell


----------



## bejart

Mozart: Symphony No.34 in C Major, KV 338

Sir Neville Marriner directing the Academy of St.Martin-in-the-Fields


----------



## MoonlightSonata

Handel, _The Harmonious Blacksmith_
What a lovely piece this is. I can't remember how it got its name though.


----------



## Baregrass

No pictures but: Tchaikovsky

"The Nutcracker"
"Swan Lake"
"The Sleeping Beauty"


----------



## brotagonist

I'm partway through an initial, albeit distracted (cooking supper), traversal of this one:









Schumann Piano Quintet; Piano Quartet
Michelangelo SQ

I am trying to be critical, since I read some negative reviews. Don Satz of Music Web International doesn't much like Chandos' warm sound. He says that the "Chandos sound is overly rich and reverberant, allowing for little detail or clarity.... Of course, some listeners will prefer the richer and more integrated Chandos sound, but I find it inappropriate for the occasion.... [R]ich sound has been the rage for decades now, and Chandos has certainly been a leader of this trend." I guess this is an aspect of recording that is still new to me, but I think I hear what he means about the rich, reverberant sound. It could be an example of thought insertion, but he might be right, but it is not so excessive as to make the recording unpleasant (I could impress bigshot by experimenting with the DSP on my amplifier  to 'improve' the sound). In a certain way, I feel that a richness suits this lushly Romantic music. I will one day compare the Piano Quintet with the Takács Quartet version on Hyperion that I also have. Satz then goes on to say that, while "the Michelangelo Piano Quartet's performances aren't far below the quality from Burnett and [Fitzwilliam]" (his favourite), this "recording could be thought of as a disc for those who do not really appreciate period instrument performances."

While the Guardian calls the performance "pallid," Classic FM rated this a Best Buy, stating that "this, surely, is how Schumann would have heard his scores. The Michelangelo is the equal of the finest ensembles in these works and brings, impressive depth to the music." The Telegraph, too, says that "the Italian players combine a terrific freshness and elan with a crucial feeling for rubato in Schumann's lyrical melodies. The slow movement of the quartet is as gloriously sung as I have ever heard." The BBC's Classical Music Magazine didn't much like the performance, but was decidedly positive about the sound of the recording. There is no agreement about anything here 

Well, who am I to judge the playing, not being a musician and barely knowing the other recording I own, but I do concur that there seems to be a bit too much reverberation and, perhaps, somewhat too much bass, which seems to cause the former. Still, this was a decent trade for the couple I wanted to be rid of and I got a recording of the Piano Quartet, too.


----------



## MozartsGhost

*Schubert *
_Sonata in B-Flat Major, Op Posth., D960_

Rudolf Serkin


----------



## tortkis

Paweł Mykietyn (b. 1971): My Piano (CD accord)
Anna Stempin-Jasnowska (piano), Agata Zubel (soprano), Szymon Bywalec / Polish Radio Symphony Orchestra 








Epiphora for piano and tape (1996)
Four Preludes for piano (1992)
Shakespeare's Sonnets for male soprano and piano (2000)
Concerto for piano and orchestra (1996)

His string quartet No. 2 was so good that I purchased this one too. All pieces are very enjoyable, melodious, with a lot of twists.


----------



## MozartsGhost

*Schubert* 
_Sonata in B-Flat Major, Op Posth., D960_

Artur Rubinstein


----------



## Dave Whitmore

I'm listening to this cd right now. One of my favourite violin concertos!


----------



## AClockworkOrange

GregMitchell said:


> Wunderlich might quite possibly be my favourite tenor, but I think this DG recording caught him a little too early in his traversal of the Lieder repertoire. He is even finer in this recital, recorded shortly before the terrible accident that killed him, which also includes the _Dichterliebe._


Thank you for the recommendation Greg. :tiphat:

The CD looks like it may be tricky to obtain but it is available as an MP3 download for a fair price. I've added it to my wish list for my next order along with a live recording of Haydn's Die Schopfung.

In the meantime, on topic, I have added my present _Dichtetliebe_ recording to my iPod to continue listening to at work today.


----------



## Balthazar

*Beethoven ~ Piano Sonata No. 24, Op. 78, "A Thérèse"*. Kovacevich, Goode, and Brendel.

*Coleridge-Taylor ~ Piano Quintet, Op. 1; Ballade in C minor, Op. 73; Clarinet Quintet, Op. 10*. The Nash Ensemble performs these early quintets from his teenage years and the later, wonderfully dramatic Ballade for violin and piano.

*Webern ~ Six Pieces for Orchestra, Op. 6*. Rattle leads Birmingham in another of Boulez's 10 Greats.


----------



## StlukesguildOhio




----------



## Celloman

Faure piano music - Angela Hewitt


----------



## Pugg

Baranovič: Gingerbread Heart - Ballet Suite;
Lhotka: Devil in the Village - Suite* Belgrade Philharmonic Orchestra/Baranovič
Orchestra of the National Opera House, Zagreb/Lhotka*


----------



## Dave Whitmore

I'm now listening to Beethoven's Violin Concerto played by Arabella Steinbacher.


----------



## KenOC

Tchaikovsky, Romeo and Juliet. London SO, Geoffrey Simon cond. This is the first version from 1869. Not bad, but not as good as the final! On the radio.


----------



## Becca

Becca said:


> Wagner - Die Walkure - Act 3 last scene - Leb' wohl...
> Norman Bailey, Otto Klemperer / New Philharmonia
> 
> I have long been interested in hearing Klemperer's Walkure but, for some reason, never have. Now listening to it via Spotify and even just using my laptop speakers it is tremendous. Yes Klemperer is a bit slow particularly at the end (I will have to compare it to Goodall) but it is tremendously moving.



View attachment 67622


Postscript 24 hours later:
Having just pulled out my Goodall Walkure and listened to the same last scene also with Norman Bailey, I retain my allegiance to the Goodall.


----------



## Dave Whitmore

Hahn - Sibelius - Violin Concerto


----------



## brotagonist

brotagonist said:


> Schumann Piano Quintet; Piano Quartet
> Michelangelo SQ


I am going to disagree with Don Satz of Music Web International about the warm Chandos sound on this recording... but there is some kind of noise in the background of this recording. It is a muffled bass drumming that might have something to do with microphone placement, the thumping of hammers or pumping of pedals (did late vintage fortepianos have them?), the movement of performers or keeping time with feet, sounds that historical instruments might make...? It is somewhat bothersome, but can be ignored, as it is at the low bass level.


----------



## Pugg

*Jonas Kaufmann* : Verismo arias


----------



## Josh

I saw this CD at a thrift store today and was initially skeptical about the panpipes since it made me think of the New Age rainforest crap that I can't stomach, but being a Philips release with orchestral accompaniment I decided to take a chance. I wasn't familiar with Zamfir, but after all, it was only $1, less than the price of a Snickers bar, so what the heck. So glad I bit. The "Rhapsodie du printempts" has a sprightly classical/medieval fusion vibe and composition that's both interesting and invigorating. Zamfir performs some pretty phenomenal feats of musicianship whilst masterfully integrating the panpipes' colors with the orchestra. Definitely recommended to those with an adventurous ear for beautiful melodies with unconventional orchestration.

Okay, now the "Concerto No. 1" is starting...lovely.


----------



## Itullian

Beethoven piano concerto no 4, Pires, Harding
KUSC.ORG


----------



## Itullian

RVW, Sym no 9, Haitink
KUSC.ORG


----------



## Pugg

​*Pergolesi : Stabat Mater.*
As it is good Friday , suiting music


----------



## DavidA

Just put a disc of Jacob's St Matthew Passion into the player. Puzzled as to why it wouldn't play. Then realised it was the complementary DVD that comes with the set!  
"Come ye Daughters" playing well now!


----------



## ShropshireMoose

Elgar: The Dream of Gerontius Richard Lewis/Kerstin Meyer/Marian Nowakowski/Halle Choir and Orchestra/Sir John Barbirolli

A broadcast from 25th March, 1960, this is a very dramatic performance by Barbirolli and his forces. The Demons Chorus is particularly exciting, Barbirolli really whips up the tempo and both orchestra and chorus let themselves go with total abandon. I loved it!!


----------



## Haydn man

Haydn Sonatas played with great technique and energy. I believe this cycle took 15 years to complete and the care and quality of those I have heard so far would fit with this.
Delightfully highlighting the genius of Haydn's keyboard music
Highly recommended


----------



## ArtMusic




----------



## Tsaraslondon

I am not religious (I'm actually a humanist and an atheist) but will admit that faith and belief in God has produced some great music over the years, though I'm not sure Part's Passio ranks amongst them.

Anyway, old habits die hard, and, as it's Good Friday, I pulled out this disc, which I haven't listened to in a very long time. The opening chords are startlingly brilliant, but then proceeds in an almost monotonous plainchant. Pleasant enough as background, whilst I get on with something else.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Moving on to this lovely disc of choral transcriptions, stunningly performed by Accentus under Laurence Equilby


----------



## Pugg

​
*Bach : Easter Oratorio.*
*Ameling*/ Watss


----------



## LancsMan

*Britten: War Requiem* Wroclaw Philharmonic Choir, Gabrieli Young Singers Scheme, Trebles of the Choir of New College Oxford, Gabrieli Consort & Players conducted by Paul McCreesh on Signum








Ah well it's a typical English bank holiday here in Lancashire - wet and miserable. So I think I'll listen to another of my new CD's.

This is a pretty good recording of the Britten War Requiem. It won the 2014 BBC Music Magazine choral award.

Maybe a non essential purchase for me as I already have two other recordings of the work (Rattle & Hickox), and I am not sure that this performance is superior to them. In fact it may be slightly less involving - but I'll have to listen to my older recordings again to be sure.


----------



## maestro267

*Beethoven*: Piano Concerto in D major (arr. of Violin Concerto by the composer)
Jandó (piano)/Nicolaus Esterházy Sinfonia/Drahos


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

J. S. Bach - Brandenburg Concerto No. 4 in G Major (Trevor Pinnock; Standage, Pickett, Beckett; The English Concert).

Brandenburg Concerto No. 5 in D Major (Trevor Pinnock: Beznosiuk, Standage; The English Concert).









Excellent music and performances.


----------



## Vronsky

*J. S. Bach -- The Six French Suites (BWV812-17) · Arnold Schoenberg -- Suite, Op. 25*









J. S. Bach -- The Six French Suites (BWV812-17) *·* Arnold Schoenberg -- Suite, Op. 25
Andrew Rangell (Piano)


----------



## Dim7

Scriabin - Symphony no.2 - Third Movement (Andante)





I would say that this is underrated, but then you'd think "Okay a random internet guy likes it but most people don't think much of it - whose opinion is more relevant?" So instead I'm going to lie to you that it's among the most esteemed music by Scriabin.
I get similar vibes from this that I get from the 4th and 5th piano sonata and the Poem of Ecstacy.


----------



## Jeff W

*In which there were more Violin Concertos*

Good morning TC from warm but overcast and slightly rainy Albany!









Started off with two different new arrivals. The first of which is this two CD set with the Beethoven Violin Concerto and a Violin Concerto by Franz Clement. Rachel Barton Pine played the solo violin and the Royal Philharmonic Orchestra was led by Jose Serebrier. As far as I can tell, this is the only recording of any of Franz Clement's six Violin Concertos (If I am wrong, someone please let me know!). It was a enjoyable piece but one that didn't seem to break any new ground in writing for the violin.

The performance of the Beethoven Violin Concerto, for which Ms. Pine wrote her own cadenzas, felt a little bit slow to me (clocking in at 44 and a half minutes), perhaps from listening to Ms. Huggett's recording which is almost a full five minutes faster.









The other new arrival, Ms. Pine playing the Mendelssohn and Robert Schumann Violin Concertos with the Beethoven Violin Romances along as filler. On this disc, Christoph-Mathias Mueller led the Göttinger Symphonie Orchester. Splendid performance of the Mendelssohn Violin Concerto and I also quite liked (this is my first listen to the Robert Schumann VC) her playing in the Schumann Concerto.









This one is a disc I've gotten plenty of mileage out of. James Ehnes plays solo violin in the Korngold, Barber and Walton Violin Concertos. Bramwell Tovey leads the Vancouver Symphony Orchestra. I've decided that this one is a 'Desert Island' disc!









Lastly, Hilary Hahn playing the solo violin in the Brahms and Stravinsky Violin Concertos. The Academy of St. Martin in the Fields was led by Neville Marriner. Come for the Brahms and stay for the Stravinsky!


----------



## Tsaraslondon

What a terrible shame it is that Verrett didn't record more. The lack of a studio Carmen is a sad loss, as is the lack of a studio Amneris. The voice lost a little of its distinctively smokey timbre when she became a soprano, but here she is at her early career best in a recital of material that ranges wide; classically poised in Gluck, passionately expressive in Donizetti, but it is perhaps the French arias that suite her most. Sapho's _O ma lyre immortelle_ is particularly superb, but all of them show a keen response to the text, as well as to the needs of the music. My one tiny criticism is that she, like so many others, breaks the line at _Ah reponds a ma tendresse_ in Dalila's _Mon coeur s'ouvre a ta voix_, adding a second _reponds_, which allows her to take a breath in the middle of the phrase. To hear what Saint--Saens actually wrote, you will need to listen to Callas who sings the phrase in one, very long, breath.

Other than that, this is one of the great recitals, and a feast of glorious singing.


----------



## pmsummer

LITURGY FOR GOOD FRIDAY
*Gregorian Chant*
Gregorian Choir of Paris
German Evangelical Church
François Polgár, choirmaster

MHS via Erato


----------



## Pugg

​
*Jonas Kaufmann*: Romantic Arias


----------



## elgar's ghost

At last, after waiting a long time for my prey with the patience of a coiled cobra I managed to obtain a copy of this from Amazon at a price which didn't cost me any body parts. This is first listen so no impressions yet, but as I like the other three Prokofiev operas in my possession I can't see any reason why I won't enjoy this.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Its Good Friday- all of them usually are- so its time for some good music, and even good espresso.










Brahms _Violin Concerto_, last movement- 'espressinated' _a la_ Heifitz










_Kreutzer_ _a la Mutter macchiato_


----------



## Marschallin Blair

GregMitchell said:


> What a terrible shame it is that Verrett didn't record more. The lack of a studio Carmen is a sad loss, as is the lack of a studio Amneris. The voice lost a little of its distinctively smokey timbre when she became a soprano, but here she is at her early career best in a recital of material that ranges wide; classically poised in Gluck, passionately expressive in Donizetti, but it is perhaps the French arias that suite her most. Sapho's _O ma lyre immortelle_ is particularly superb, but all of them show a keen response to the text, as well as to the needs of the music. My one tiny criticism is that she, like so many others, breaks the line at _Ah reponds a ma tendresse_, adding a second _reponds_, which allows her to take a breath in the middle of the phrase. To hear what Saint--Saens actually wrote, you will need to listen to Callas who sings the phrase in one, very long, breath.
> 
> Other than that, this is one of the great recitals, and a feast of glorious singing.


I absolutely love that disc of Miss Shirley's- a simple 'like' will not do.

She's such a versatile singer. The high drama and passion she brings to her live 1970 Vienna State Opera _Don Carlo_ with Horst Stein is the _piece de resistance _of that entire wonderful performance. Her eclipsing presence makes Gundula Janowitz completely incidental.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Brahms, Sextet No. 1*

Not quite as good as the Raphael but nicely done.


----------



## Metronome

After :






and








(I'm in a strong Celibidache moment)

Now it's Fauré time:


----------



## cjvinthechair

As 'Lancsman' suggests, not much in the way of 'holiday' weather here in UK, so a good excuse for an Easter concert.
Happy Easter to all here !
Egils Straume - 'Laudamus Te' Easter Cantata (link to Part 1) 



Josef Foerster - Symphony no. 4 'Easter Eve' 



Hreidar Ingi - Cantata for Easter Day (link to part 1) 



Ekaterina Kozhevnikova - Little Easter Liturgy for strings (so sorry, don't have a YT link for it - try the Symphony no. 3 to see if her music appeals ! 



 )
Julius P. Williams - Is it True/Meditation (from the Easter Celebration) 



Leif Solberg - Good Friday Meditation (link to Part 1)


----------



## Orfeo

*Ahhh, the freshness in the air 
(with some turbulence here & there)*

*Ernő Dohnányi*
Symphony no. I in D minor, op. 9 (1900).
-The London Philharmonic Orchestra/Leon Botstein.

*Aram Khachaturian* 
Symphony no. I in E minor (1934).
-The Armenian Philharmonic Orchestra/Loris Tjeknavorian.

*Kurt Atterberg*
Symphony no. III in D major "West Coast Pictures" (1914-1916).
-The Radio-Philharmonie Hannover des NDR/Ari Rasilainen.

*Hugo Alfven*
Symphony no. III in E major, op. 23 (1905-1906).
-The Stockholm Philharmonic Orchestra/Neemi Jarvi.

*Joly Braga Santos*
Symphony no. IV in E minor "To the Portuguese Musical Youth" (1950).
-The National Symphony Orchestra of Ireland/Alvaro Cassuto.

*Bohuslav Martinů*
Symphony no. IV, H. 305 (1945).
-The Bamberg Symphony Orchestra/Neemi Jarvi.

Peace.


----------



## pmsummer

WATER PASSION
_After Saint Matthew_
*Tan Dun*
Internationale Bachakademie Stuttgart
RIAS-Kammerchor Berlin
Elizabeth Keusch, soprano; Stephen Bryant, bass-baritone; Mark O'Connor, violin; Maya Beiser, cello; David Cossin, percussion; Yuanlin Chen, sampler; David Sheppard, sound designer
Tan Dun, conductor

Sony Classics


----------



## Itullian




----------



## bejart

JS Bach: Brandenburg Concerto No.3 in G Major, BWV 1048

Sir Neville Marriner conducting the Academy of St.Martin-in-the-Fields


----------



## pmsummer

VIA CRUCIS
_Rappresentazione della gloriosa Passione di Cristo_
*L'Arpeggiata*
Christian Pluhar

Virgin Classics


----------



## D Smith

Good Friday listening: Vivaldi's Stabat Mater. Andreas Scholl/Ensemble 415. Scholl is stunning in this as is the orchestra. Highly recommended.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Delius'_ A Mass of Life_ is a hymn of exaltation to the here and now, with the text for the mass coming from Nietzsche's _Thus Spoke Zaratustra_.


----------



## Metronome

And now Rameau...


----------



## Vasks

_Short Attention Span Theater_


----------



## brotagonist

Two of my orders (both operas) finally arrived, but not Biber's Rosenkranz-Sonaten, that I had planned for Easter  so I will need to select something else special to hear for the occasion later on today. In the meantime, I don't want to give the discs in my player short shrift.









DSCH SQ 3, 4 Fitzwilliam

When I picked this up about two summers ago, I was pretty overwhelmed by having six discs of SQs  so I wasn't really able to differentiate much between the various works. Returning to them now (I'm not sure whether I'll do all six discs in a series; likely take a break after this one), I am starting to recognize movements. It will take a long while yet, before I can say I am familiar with them.


----------



## Bruce

*Collard and Rachmaninov*



JACE said:


> Now listening to...
> 
> *100 Favorites: # 66*
> 
> Rachmaninov: Music for Solo Piano; *Rhapsody on a Theme of Paganini
> Jean-Philippe Collard, *Michel Plasson, Orchestra National du Capitole de Toulouse (EMI)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rhapsody on a Theme of Paganini, Op. 43
> Variations on a Theme by Corelli, Op. 42
> Piano Sonata No. 2, Op. 36 (Original 1913 version)
> Etudes Tableaux, Op. 39
> Etudes Tableaux, Op. 33
> Selected Preludes & Moment Musicaux
> I've never heard a more compelling _Paganini Rhapsody_. Collard and Plasson sound like they're having a ball, with each section vividly characterized and full of colorful personality. Someone described Collard's approach to this music as "young man's Rachmaninov," and I can understand why. There's a vigor and impetuousness to Collard's music-making that I find very appealing. On the other hand, Collard's playing is never steely. For example, I find Collard's supple, expressive approach in the Second Piano Sonata preferable to Nikolai Lugansky's harder-edged pianism. The same is also true of both books of the Etudes Tableaux. Collard has won me over completely.


For many years Collard's was the only recording I had of Rachmaninov's Second Piano Sonata, and it was a grand recording. (It was on an old Connoisseur Society Lp, coupled with Rachmaninov's Corelli Variations.) While this is still at the top of my list, Grimaud's recording is right up there with it now.


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Bruce

*Grandma Sinding*



MoonlightSonata said:


> Sinding - Rustle of Spring
> 
> Very 'springy'.


Indeed it is! And also very windy! This was one of the first classical music pieces I was exposed to as a child. My grandmother used to play the piano, and I'd sit by her side when she played this piece for me. Brings back lots of memories.


----------



## Bruce

*Rubinstein contra Serkin*



MozartsGhost said:


> *Schubert*
> _Sonata in B-Flat Major, Op Posth., D960_
> 
> Artur Rubinstein


Which one did you prefer?


----------



## bejart

Joseph Starzer (1726-1787): Divertimento in C Major

Thomas Furi leading Camerata Bern


----------



## Bruce

*Further concentration on Shostakovich*

Shostakovich - Violin Concerto No. 2 - Järvi, Scottish National Orchestra, Lydia Mordkovich (violin)









Shostakovich - Symphony No. 15 in A, Op. 146 - Kondrashin and the Moscow PO









Shostakovich - Symphony No. 3 in E-flat, Op. 20 - Haitink and the London PO









Frankly, I find the 3rd symphony of Shostakovich the least enjoyable. It's a good performance, and an excellent recording, but the content just doesn't excite me all that much.


----------



## pmsummer

LUKAS-PASSION
*Heinrich Schutz*
Ars Nova Copenhagen
Paul Hillier; director

Dacapo


----------



## hpowders

Jean Sibelius Violin Concerto
Hilary Hahn, violin
Swedish Radio Symphony Orchestra
Esa-Pekka Salonen

Disappointing. The first movement is depressingly slow. I almost stopped the CD halfway through the movement, I became so impatient with it. Second and third movements are at mainstream tempos.
Did we really need another Sibelius Violin Concerto recording, especially one that doesn't offer anything special?
So many other violin concertos of merit begging to be recorded.

Get this one for the Schoenberg Concerto.


----------



## Manxfeeder

hpowders said:


> Get this one for the Schoenberg Concerto.


Yep. In fact, I've even forgotten that the Sibelius is on that one.

*Haydn, Seven Last Words.*

The Lindsay Quartet knocks this one out of the park. But I'm too lazy to pull it from the CD stack, so I'm listening to Jordi Savall on Spotify. So far, it's a little too mannered. This piece needs passion and emotion.


----------



## Woodduck

Marschallin Blair said:


> I absolutely love that disc of Miss Shirley's- a simple 'like' will not do.
> 
> She's such a versatile singer. The high drama and passion she brings to her live 1970 Vienna State Opera _Don Carlo_ with Horst Stein is the _piece de resistance _of that entire wonderful performance. Her eclipsing presence makes Gundula Janowitz completely incidental.




Janowitz as a Verdi soprano? Huh...


----------



## Mahlerian

Mahler: Symphony No. 6 in A minor
London Philharmonic Orchestra, cond. Tennstedt









Studio version.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Woodduck said:


> Janowitz as a Verdi soprano? Huh...


----------



## Celloman

Bach - St. John Passion; Karl Richter


----------



## Itullian




----------



## pmsummer

MISSA "ET ECCE TERRAE MOTUS" A 12 VOCI
SEQUENTIA "DIES IRAE"
*Antoine Brumel*
Huelgas Ensemble
Paul van Nevel; director

Sony/Vivarte


----------



## Marschallin Blair

RVW, "Three Kings March" from the _Hodie_ cantada.


----------



## bejart

Haydn: The Seven Last Words of Jesus Christ, Op.51

Kodaly String Quartet: Attila Falvay and Tamas Szabo, violins -- Janos Fejervari, viola -- Gyorgy Eder, cello


----------



## Haydn man

Listening to these versions of the Razumovsky quartets
These performances seem to get very good reviews and I can see why
It has been chamber music day today with Haydn piano sonatas and now these


----------



## brotagonist

Easter got me thinking about sacred music, which led to Stravinsky's later 12-tone works, Canticum Sacrum and Requiem Canticles, which reminded me that I've long wanted to have a recording of Agon  and along the way, I chanced upon all kinds of stuff, including:

Henri Pousseur Quintette à la mémoire d'Anton Webern (1955)
[Sepp Fackler, clarinette, Hans Lemser, clarinette basse, Ludwig Bus, violon, Leo Koscielny, violoncelle, Maria Bergmann, piano / Hans Rosbaud, direction]


----------



## cwarchc

Part of my foray into Japanese music


----------



## pmsummer

GELOBET SEIST DU JESUS CHRIST
*Martin Luther*
Die Schönsten Choräle von Martin Luther

Hänssler


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Victoria, Music for the Easter Liturgy*

If you don't mind women singing the treble parts, this sensitively sung and well-recorded.


----------



## brotagonist

Giving this another listen:









Bartók Wooden Prince; Cantata Profana
Boulez/Chicago

How could I have not noticed this when I heard the other recording with Boulez and the New York Phil? This is great!


----------



## ShropshireMoose

Elgar: Symphony No.1 BBC Symphony Orchestra/Sir Adrian Boult
Elgar: Introduction and Allegro for Strings/Enigma Variations BBC Symphony Orchestra/Sir Malcolm Sargent
Elgar: Three Organ Grinder's Songs from "The Starlight Express" Gordon Clinton/BBC Scottish Orchestra/Herbert Menges

Another reel of tape! The 1st Symphony is a broadcast from Maida Vale given on the 29th December, 1963. It is quite measured in approach, but with a lovely glowing slow movement. Interestingly Boult is far more exciting in his 1976 Prom. Sargent conducts the Introduction and Allegro as to the manner born and the fugue goes at a cracking pace, this is from the Royal Albert Hall on the 3rd August, 1959. The "Enigma" Variations, are from the Royal Festival Hall on the 13th May, 1959, not dissimilar to his studio performance from that year. Gordon Clinton gives a very expressive performance of the three organ grinder's songs from the "Starlight Express", these are from a broadcast given on the 17th April, 1960. Clinton was a fine baritone, who made several recordings of Delius works with Beecham, and finished up as principal of the Birmingham School of Music.


----------



## jim prideaux

Mussorgsky-two versions of 'Night on a ....', Hopak (from Sorochintsy Fair),'Golitsin's Exile and Pictures at an Exhibition (orch Ravel).....
a collection I had overlooked so I thought I would give it a listen.....a rather sprightly and vivid recording by Kuchar and the National Symphony Orch. of Ukraine.


----------



## schigolch




----------



## pmsummer

MUSIC FOR HOLY WEEK
_In Proportional Rhythm_
*Schola Antiqua*
Barbara Katherine Jones, John Blackley; directors

Editions de L'Oiseau-Lyre


----------



## AClockworkOrange

*Felix Mendelssohn: Piano Concertos No. 1 & 2
Murray Perahia, Academy of St. Martin in the Fields & Neville Marriner
*








I cannot remember the last time I listened to these pieces but I am thrilled that I had these on my iPod today. Truly beautiful :angel:


----------



## jim prideaux

Stravinsky conducting his own ballets Apollo, Agon and Jeu de Cartes...


----------



## millionrainbows

Stockhausen, Kagel, Pousseur, Henze, Nono:


----------



## isorhythm

St. Matthew Passion


----------



## Celloman

Szymanowski - Stabat Mater

Simon Rattle; CBSO Chorus, City of Birmingham Symphony Orchestra


----------



## Vaneyes

For *Brahms* death day (1897).


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Bach, St. Mark Passion*

Mark seems to get short shrift on Passion Week. (I know, it's because of all that cutting and pasting required for a performing edition.) I'm listening to it because at least somebody has to, right?

Whatever it is, it is well-sung.


----------



## OldFashionedGirl

On Spotify:


----------



## millionrainbows

Stockhausen, Klavierstucke VI (1956), David Tudor, pianist. Rec. in 1960 under the Domaine Musical auspices, from that box set vol. 1. This is the best version of Stockhausen's piano pieces that I have heard.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Good Friday. Good music. And with some luck- some good shopping.

Duchess Elisabeth from Act II to set the mood.










_"Come on!- We're GO-ING!"_


----------



## pmsummer

PASSIO
_Saint John Passion_
*Arvo Pärt*
Tonus Peregrinus
Robert Macdonald; bass (Jesus)
Mark Anderson; tenor (Pilate)
Paul Ayres; organ
Anthony Pitts; director

Naxos


----------



## D Smith

I got in a mood today and listened to all the Stabat Maters I could find on my CD shelf!

Pergolesi; Stabat Mater June Anderson, Cecilia Bartoli, Dutoit/Montreal Sinfonia. One of the most beautiful works ever, imo. And performed brilliantly.










Poulenc: Stabat Mater - Hickox/Westminster Singers/City of London Sinfonia - Gorgeously performed.










Palestrina: Stabat Mater - Tallis Scholars - Heavenly, and from one of the best CD's ever.










Boccherini, Astorga: Stabat Mater - Susan Griffon, Sarah Fox, Robert King, Paul Agnew, others, King's Consort & Choir - The Boccherini is more ornamental but still enjoyable. The Astorga is lovely. The soloists are exceptional.










Szymanowski: Stabat Mater - Rattle/ Birmingham SO chorus and soloists. Rattle and company do a fabulous job on this. One of Szymanowski's best works, transporting you away on wings.


----------



## SimonNZ

"Paraguay Barroco" - Alexandre Chauffaud, cond.


----------



## Mahlerian

Bach: St. Matthew Passion
Joshua Ellicott, Roderick Williams, Joélle Harvey, Anna Stéphany, Matthew Long, Sumner Thompson, Handel and Haydn Society, dir. Christophers
http://www.wgbh.org/programs/Classi...l-and-Haydn-Societys-St-Matthew-Passion-37547

A live performance from this last Sunday.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Schoenberg, Suite, Opus 29*


----------



## MoonlightSonata

Beethoven, Piano Sonata No.1
This had until now escaped my notice, and it has turned out to be a lovely piece, if not as good as the later sonatas.


----------



## DiesIraeCX

*Mozart: Requiem (Karajan)*

- _Requiem, K.626_ (Karajan/Berliner Philharmoniker and Wiener Singverein)


----------



## ShropshireMoose

Beethoven: Leonore Overture No.3 BBC Symphony Orchestra/Sir Malcolm Sargent
Beethoven: Piano Concerto No.5 "Emperor" Benno Moiseiwitsch/BBC Symphony Orchestra/Sir Malcolm Sargent
Delius: Brigg Fair
Franck: Symphony in D Minor BBC Symphony Orchestra/Sir Malcolm Sargent

A plethora of Sargent!! Leonore is very dramatic and one of the best recordings thus far on these old tapes, it comes from the Coventry Theatre as part of the Coventry Cathedral Festival, and dates from 26th May, 1962. Then the "Emperor" from the Albert Hall on 25th July, 1962. Moiseiwitsch is on leonine form here, he gets a good round of applause at the end of the first movement and the whole performance is a real joy (and different from the one on BBC legends, which is from 1963). Sargent was a superb conductor of Delius and he controls the ebb and flow of "Brigg Fair" as well as Beecham (and praise can go no higher), the ubiquitous Snoutey felt compelled to sing along at the great climax of the tune (rather as Joseph Taylor, the original singer of the folk tune upon which it is based, did at the first performance in 1908!). Then a suitably imposing Franck Symphony from the same broadcast, a BBC studio effort from 31st January, 1962. The notable thing about this is that the slow movement is somewhat slower than I'm used to, but it's very effective in its own way, if not replacing in my affections the performances by Beecham and Monteux respectively, but it's nice to have the chance of hearing Sir Malcolm in more pieces that he didn't record commercially.


----------



## pmsummer

STABAT MATER
_O quam tristis et afflicta fuit illa benedicta, mater Unigeniti!_
*Giovanni Pierluigi da Palestrina, Arvo Pärt, John Browne*
Taverner Consort and Choir
Fretwork
Andrew Parrott; director

Virgin Classics


----------



## Itullian




----------



## ArtMusic

An unknown female composer from the 18th century, beautiful new music.


----------



## Vaneyes

*Haydn*: The Creation, w. Quasthoff, Dasch, Strehl/AHHO/A. Fischer et al (rec. live 2009). Recently pvr'd from cable. Seemed like Fischer et al took longer than the actual creation. Drudgery.

My preference remains LPB/Kuijken et al (live 1982). :tiphat:


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

IMO Bernstein was one of the finest American composers... with a distinct advantage in that he could be certain his work would be performed by a world class orchestra conducted by one of the finest (if not THE finest) of American conductors: himself.










I'm still working my way through this set. Today it was disc 4: Ravel, Saint Saens, Rossini, Wagner, Handel, Bach, etc...










Brilliant live recording by the "aristocratic tigress" as our MarschallinBlair titled her. The title fits.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

StlukesguildOhio said:


> IMO Bernstein was one of the finest American composers... with a distinct advantage in that he could be certain his work would be performed by a world class orchestra conducted by one of the finest (if not THE finest) of American conductors: himself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm still working my way through this set. Today it was disc 4: Ravel, Saint Saens, Rossini, Wagner, Handel, Bach, etc...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brilliant live recording by the "aristocratic tigress" as our MarschallinBlair titled her. The title fits.


I love everything on that menu of yours, by the by. _;D_

I have a Dutch pressing of that Bernstein cd somewhere which was re-engineered and has audiophile sound quality to it. I couldn't believe how clear and powerful it sounded when I got it- especially with the music to _On the Water Front_.

Bernstein writes wonderful music for the film, but he doesn't understand how to match the music to the scene in the film. The frenetic music with the heavy percussion from _On the Water Front_- which is like high-adrenalin chase music- is used to show a bunch of longshoremen calmly walking to work. I love the visceral excitement of the music though.


----------



## AdmiralSilver

Indeed, always a favorite of mine.


----------



## AdmiralSilver

> Beethoven, Piano Sonata No.1
> This had until now escaped my notice, and it has turned out to be a lovely piece, if not as good as the later sonatas.


Indeed, always a favorite of mine.


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

Listening to disc 1 or this 4-disc live set: Beethoven Piano Concerto 1, Poulenc Piano Concerto for Two Pianos, W.A. Mozart Concerto for Three Pianos.










Now I need to flesh out my collection of a couple other of the demons of the keyboard: Emil Gilels and Sviatoslav Richter.


----------



## Jeff W

*Gym*









Sweating it out with Beethoven's Symphony No. 7 & 8 with HvK leading the Berlin Philharmonic.


----------



## Guest

No. 9 this afternoon. Wow.


----------



## KenOC

Hamish MacCunn, The Land of the Mountain and the Flood. Scottish National Orchestra, Alexander Gibson. Not so often heard, but great fun. On the radio.


----------



## MozartsGhost

*Bach*

_Two Bach Concertos
in A Minor
in E Major_

Heifetz
Los Angeles Philharmonic Orchestra
Alfred Wallenstein, Conductor

Wow! Just what I needed after a hectic week!


----------



## pmsummer

LAMENTA
_The Lamentations of the Prophet Jeremiah_
*Ferrabosco the Elder, Thomas Tallis, Antoine Brumel, Robert White, Palestrina*
The Tallis Scholars
Peter Philips; director

Gimell


----------



## MozartsGhost

Bruce said:


> Which one did you prefer?


Hey Bruce, Both are technically brilliant. Both are excellent recordings . . . Serkin on Columbia and Rubinstein on RCA. I like both. Rubinstein is much more bouncy, punchy, hitting every note with just the right touch. Knowing when to strike hard and how to apply the brakes. Rubinstein, even though pictured serious here on the cover, seems to be having a lot of fun with this sonata. Serkin, much more introspective. He places emphasis always on the right note, at the right time, and the note is always clean and never muddy. I like the way he builds up to those notes too . . .


----------



## Vronsky

*John Adams -- On the Transmigration of Souls*









John Adams, New York Philharmonic, Lorin Maazel (Conductor) -- On the Transmigration of Souls


----------



## brotagonist

My Easter listening:

Penderecki St. Luke's Passion
Wit/Warsaw NPO


----------



## MoonlightSonata

Schubert, Symphony No.5
Ah, yet another wonderful Fifth Symphony.


----------



## Baregrass

ArtMusic said:


> An unknown female composer from the 18th century, beautiful new music.


I need to get that. She, as most of you probably know, was a student of Tartini.


----------



## Itullian

St Mathew Passion, Shreier
KUSC.ORG


----------



## Pugg

*Paganini:* Violin Concertos Nos. 1 & 2
Ricci/LSO/Collins


----------



## Itullian

Bach, St Mathew Passion, Shreier
KUSC.ORG


----------



## SimonNZ

"El Gran Barroco Del Perú" - Maria Felicia Perez, cond.

Recommended:


----------



## Bruce

*Agon*



brotagonist said:


> Easter got me thinking about sacred music, which led to Stravinsky's later 12-tone works, Canticum Sacrum and Requiem Canticles, which reminded me that I've long wanted to have a recording of Agon  and along the way, I chanced upon all kinds of stuff, including:
> 
> Henri Pousseur Quintette à la mémoire d'Anton Webern (1955)
> [Sepp Fackler, clarinette, Hans Lemser, clarinette basse, Ludwig Bus, violon, Leo Koscielny, violoncelle, Maria Bergmann, piano / Hans Rosbaud, direction]


If you're looking for a recording of Agon, I can't recommend the one by Leinsdorf and the Boston Symphony Orchestra highly enough. Both recording and performance are the best I've heard.


----------



## mcaparula

The Berlioz is good, but the Ravel is to die for...


----------



## SimonNZ

^I used to have the LXT of that Les Nuits d'Ete. I didn't realize it had had a brief release on cd. Thanks for the heads-up.


----------



## Pugg

​*Chopin : Ballades*
Vladimir Ashkenazy


----------



## brotagonist

Bruce said:


> If you're looking for a recording of Agon, I can't recommend the one by Leinsdorf and the Boston Symphony Orchestra highly enough. Both recording and performance are the best I've heard.


I already have one:









While the cover does not indicate it (back, perhaps?), this album of 81 minutes duration includes not only Le Sacre du Printemps, but the Symphony in Three Movements and Agon. Vladimir Ashkenazy conducts the Deutsches Symphony-Orchester Berlin (once known as the Radio im amerikanischen Sektor Symphony Orchestra). The samples sound great, I have a number of recordings of the DSO Berlin, reviewers laud (with some amazement) Ashkenazy's Stravinsky interpretations  and the price couldn't be refused.

I was considering the Gielen/SWR SO on Hänssler that is supposed to be excellent, but it would have cost nearly as much as the two I got today, plus the two choral works, Canticum Sacrum and Requiem Canticles, are not high priorities for me at this time.


----------



## MoonlightSonata

Lilburn, _Aotearoa Overture_

Lilburn's centenary is next year, I think. Hopefully they'll play some of his music on the radio.


----------



## Balthazar

*Bach ~ St. Matthew Passion*

Harnoncourt leads the Concertus Musicus Wien in the first period instrument recording of this work from 1970. Also notable is the absence of female vocalists in keeping with period practice.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Verdi : Macbeth. L.P*

*Souliotis*/ Fischer Dieskau /Ghiaurov/ Pavarotti.:tiphat:


----------



## SimonNZ

Yoshihisa Taïra's Hierophonie V - Kroumata Percussion Ensemble


----------



## Haydn man

This weeks SS
Not familiar with this work, but really enjoying this performance


----------



## ShropshireMoose

Elgar: Falstaff London Symphony Orchestra/Anthony Collins

Warlock: Serenade/Capriol Suite
Ireland: Minuet Boyd Neel String Orchestra/Boyd Neel

Anthony Collins' "Falstaff" is one of the finest ever recorded without a doubt. It's nearly as good as the composer's own account, which is saying something!! The LSO play like men possessed for Collins and the 32 minutes it takes seem to be over in a flash. Terrific. The other side of the LP is equally as enjoyable, Boyd Neel and his players excelling themselves in these lovely pieces. Music, I LOVE IT!!


----------



## Metronome

Today a masterpiece that I love very very much:


----------



## jim prideaux

Perahia/Davis and the Symphonieorchester des Bayerischen Rundfunks-Schumann Piano Concerto.....

first listen to this recording-an early romantic 'masterpiece' but arguably equidistant musically between the worlds of Mozart and Brahms this recording admirably reflects the 'classicism' of the piece and while there is no shortage of the pianistic bravura that one might associate with Perahia there is also a restraint and precision!

Mozart 16/17/18/19 and 20th Symphonies -Mackerras/Prague Chamber Orchestra.......
each time I listen to a disc from this complete set it becomes obvious to me that I have literally invested in a series of recordings that will give me a lifetime of pleasure-although some might have reservations this is how I personally want Mozart to sound!


----------



## Pugg

​*Wagner : Parsifal/ Goodall
*
Waltraud Meier sings a sublime Kundry.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Done the Saturday Symphony so now moving on to a Schubert cycle:

1,2 - Karajan/Berlin PO
3 - Hickox/City of London Sinfonia (different sleeve)
4,5,6 - Norrington/LCP
8,9 - Munch - Boston SO (different sleeve)


----------



## pmsummer

LAMENTATE
*Arvo Pärt*
Alexei Lubimov; piano
SWR Stuttgart Radio Symphony Orchestra
Andrey Boreyko; conductor

ECM New Series


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

Yesterday: J. S. Bach - Christmas Oratorio - Cantatas I - III (Diego Fasolis; Dawson, Landauer, Daniels, Mertens; Coro della Radio Svizzera, Lugano; I Barocchisti).









A great piece which I appreciate increasingly with every listen.

Ludwig van Beethoven - String Quartet Op. 18 No. 1 in F Major (Artis-Quartett Wien).









Excellent music and great performances by the Artis-Quartett, imo.

Today: Ludwig van Beethoven - Piano Sonata No. 14 in C-Sharp minor, 'Moonlight' (Alfred Brendel).









Richard Wagner - The Flying Dutchman - Overture (Franz Konwitschny; Staatskapelle Berlin).


----------



## mcaparula

For the Easter Weekend...


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Hindemith, Der Damon*


----------



## pmsummer

SYMPHONY NO.3
_Symphony of Sorrowful Songs_
*Henryk Mikołaj Górecki*
Dawn Upshaw; soprano
London Sinfonietta
David Zinman; conductor

Nonesuch


----------



## George O

Heinrich Schütz (1585-1672): St. Matthew Passion

The Hilliard Ensemble / Paul Hillier

on EMI (Germany), from 1984


----------



## Vasks

_Philipp fantasizes._..

*TELEMANN - 12 Flute Fantasies*


----------



## George O

Marschallin Blair said:


> Bernstein writes wonderful music for the film, but he doesn't understand how to match the music to the scene in the film. The frenetic music with the heavy percussion from _On the Water Front_- which is like high-adrenalin chase music- is used to show a bunch of longshoremen calmly walking to work. I love the visceral excitement of the music though.


My guess is that Bernstein didn't have control over where his music was used in the film. That seems more likely than that he was clueless.


----------



## pmsummer

George O said:


> Heinrich Schütz (1585-1672): St. Matthew Passion
> 
> The Hilliard Ensemble / Paul Hillier
> 
> on EMI (Germany), from 1984


Good stuff.

I was afraid you'd been silenced by 'the bandwidth wars'.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

George O said:


> My guess is that Bernstein didn't have control over where his music was used in the film. That seems more likely than that he was clueless.


Quite possibly, George. I don't know, myself.

Perhaps Kazan respected Bernstein too much to tamper with how Bernstein tracked his own scoring.


----------



## pmsummer

PSALMS OF REPENTANCE
*Alfred Schnittke*
Swedish Radio Choir
Tönu Kaljuste, director

ECM New Series


----------



## George O

Michel Corrette (1707-1795)

Nouveau Livre de Noëls

Michel Chapuis, organ

on Astrée (France), from 1980


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Charles Gerhardt's National Philharmonic performance of Max Steiner's suite from _The Adventures of Don Juan_ is as dashingly performed as one could hope for. The engineering on the cd is stellar and the music, though of course Steiner's own 'signature,' has a sound to it somewhere between Korngold's_ Die tote Stadt_ and Bizet's _Carmen_.



















The women's chorus in Barenboim's _Sirènes_ is miked up front and has more of an erotic _Daphnis et Chloe_ feel to it. Barenboim's _Nocturnes_ as a whole is not among my favorites but the Sirens cut sure is.


----------



## starthrower

The first 14 tracks are historic live recordings with Barber at the piano. Recorded in October 1953.
Knoxville recorded in 1968.


----------



## brotagonist

A listening première:









Verdi Otello
Domingo Chung Opéra Bastille

Wikipedia:

"In _Otello_, Verdi tried to do away with the traditional recitative-aria structure of opera, much as Richard Wagner had done, except that in some cases, the distinction between recitative and aria is more clearcut in _Otello_ than in any of Wagner's operas. Nonetheless, the flow between the set pieces is much smoother than in any of Verdi's earlier works.... Whereas the orchestra served as little more than an accompaniment to the singing in his earlier works, in _Otello_, the orchestra plays a major part in conveying the events of the opera.... Some of the orchestral writing shows the influence of Wagner in its extended harmonies, chromaticism and changes of key within passages."

Verdi had to be goaded and cajoled out of retirement over about a 10-year period to write his greatest masterpiece, based closely on Shakespeare's play. The "tide of Germanism" beneath which he believed himself to be sinking in his later years was the impetus for his greatest achievement.

Not being versed in opera, and Italian opera even less, this sounds like an Italian opera to me  I am glad to have gotten it and I feel that it is just the right one for me to explore the various dimensions and manifestations of the opera tradition as I make a few tentative forays out of the security of "Germanism" :lol:


----------



## Bruce

*Beethoven's "other" sonati*



MoonlightSonata said:


> Beethoven, Piano Sonata No.1
> This had until now escaped my notice, and it has turned out to be a lovely piece, if not as good as the later sonatas.


I recall a time (when I was in high school) that I thought the only sonati of Beethoven worth listening to were the three biggies, 14, 8 and 23. The first sonata in F minor was the first sonata I listened to besides those three. I was startled to discover that, yes, Beethoven did write some music other than those, (and of course the 5th symphony), and that they were really good!


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Stravinsky, Requiem Canticles*


----------



## Bruce

*960*



MozartsGhost said:


> Hey Bruce, Both are technically brilliant. Both are excellent recordings . . . Serkin on Columbia and Rubinstein on RCA. I like both. Rubinstein is much more bouncy, punchy, hitting every note with just the right touch. Knowing when to strike hard and how to apply the brakes. Rubinstein, even though pictured serious here on the cover, seems to be having a lot of fun with this sonata. Serkin, much more introspective. He places emphasis always on the right note, at the right time, and the note is always clean and never muddy. I like the way he builds up to those notes too . . .


Thanks MG, I have recordings by both Rubinstein and Kempff. Both are very good, but is one of those sonati that I just can't seem to find the perfect recording of, and was wondering how the Serkin might compare. I really like the way Kempff handles the first movement, and I think Rubinstein shines more in the second. I've heard Brendel's, and though I find nothing wrong with his recording, I think I prefer either Rubinstein or Kempff.


----------



## Bruce

*Agon redux*



brotagonist said:


> I already have one:
> 
> View attachment 67728
> 
> 
> While the cover does not indicate it (back, perhaps?), this album of 81 minutes duration includes not only Le Sacre du Printemps, but the Symphony in Three Movements and Agon. Vladimir Ashkenazy conducts the Deutsches Symphony-Orchester Berlin (once known as the Radio im amerikanischen Sektor Symphony Orchestra). The samples sound great, I have a number of recordings of the DSO Berlin, reviewers laud (with some amazement) Ashkenazy's Stravinsky interpretations  and the price couldn't be refused.
> 
> I was considering the Gielen/SWR SO on Hänssler that is supposed to be excellent, but it would have cost nearly as much as the two I got today, plus the two choral works, Canticum Sacrum and Requiem Canticles, are not high priorities for me at this time.


These look very interesting; I'll have to look for both Ashkenazy and Gielen to compare them to the recordings I have of Leinsdorf and Kraft. Thanks for the heads up! :tiphat:

I've not been very pleased by either the Canticum sacrum or the Requiem Canticles, though I should probably pull them out and give them another try.


----------



## Mahlerian

Bruce said:


> I've not been very pleased by either the Canticum sacrum or the Requiem Canticles, though I should probably pull them out and give them another try.


If the only accounts of those works you're familiar with are Stravinsky's on Columbia/Sony, I wouldn't blame you. The recordings of his late works on that set are generally poor; the players and conductor clearly struggle with an unfamiliar idiom.

Gielen's versions (and Knussen's on DG) are far superior, and it's just a shame that no one else has recorded Threni, which is an amazing work that deserves a great recording (nearly 60 years!).

Saturday symphony:
Stravinsky: Symphony in Three Movements
Columbia Symphony Orchestra, cond. Stravinsky









The composer leads a fiery, sharply-accented performance of one of his last Neoclassical works.


----------



## Bruce

*Canticles*



Mahlerian said:


> If the only accounts of those works you're familiar with are Stravinsky's on Columbia/Sony, I wouldn't blame you. The recordings of his late works on that set are generally poor; the players and conductor clearly struggle with an unfamiliar idiom.
> 
> Gielen's versions (and Knussen's on DG) are far superior, and it's just a shame that no one else has recorded Threni, which is an amazing work that deserves a great recording (nearly 60 years!).
> 
> The composer leads a fiery, sharply-accented performance of one of his last Neoclassical works.


It was probably back in the 70s or 80s that I heard these last, so it very well may have been the Stravinsky set on a Columbia Lp. It also explains why I recently was unable to find a recording of Threni. Thanks for the heads up! :tiphat: I'll give the Gielen or Knussen a try.


----------



## Bruce

*Vivaldi, Harbison and a couple S's*

I'm starting the weekend with a work I have not heard for a very long time:

Smetana - The Moldau - Macal and the Milwaukee SO









Sibelius - Symphony No. 5 in E-flat, Op. 82 - Colin Davis conducts the London SO









John Harbison - Symphony No. 1 - Ozawa conducts the Boston SO









Then switching to some chamber music:

Matthew Smith - Zeitgeist - a chamber work performed by the composer with his ensemble also called Zeitgeist









Weird music, though oddly attractive; this CD also contains two symphonies, one of which is written for 8 jaw harps, six 1/16 size Suzuki violins, strings and percussion. Zeitgeist is written for bass clarinet, marimba, xylophone, piano and percussion. It starts out rather chaotically, with lots of breathing noises through the clarinet. Once the other instruments join, the music is rather more organized.

Smith is also a painter, and the cover of this CD features one of his paintings.

and to end the concert, Vivaldi - Concerto, RV 551, in F for 3 violins, strings and Harpsichord, performed by Nuovo Virtuosi di Roma









though my copy is an RCA cassette. Apparently sold to EMI. Still sounds rather good, though, for a cassette.


----------



## isorhythm

All three versions of "Toward the Sea," interspersed with shorter works.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Elisabeth Schwarzkopf and Crista Ludwig are the most beautifully-paired Elsa and Ortrud I've ever heard. This singing on this cd is ravishingly beautiful in every way. Ten stars for the singing, six stars for the engineered sound. When is EMI going to refurbish this masterpiece?!!!


----------



## NightHawk

Listening to now - Gustav Leonhardt (1928-2012), among the prime movers for H.I.Performances of _Die Alte Musik_, does nothing but good for this esteemed, very beautiful recording. I won't say 'unmatched' as I have only this account, but it is so emotionally charged and satisfying that I just haven't felt the need to buy another.


----------



## D Smith

For Saturday Symphony - Stravinsky's Symphony in 3 Movements, conducted by the composer. Stravinsky takes a nice spiky approach to this piece and the orchestra is mostly up to the task.










Roussel - Chamber works. Since his birthday is tomorrow and it's Easter, I'm celebrating today. This is a fabulous disc of all his chamber works performed by a variety of musicians. Some of the work is variable but an invaluable resource to have. Very recommended.


----------



## pmsummer

SEVEN WORDS
SILENCIO
IN CROCE
*Sofia Gubaidulina*
Maria Kliegel, cello
Kathrin Rabus, violin
Elsbeth Moser, bayan
Camerata Transylvanica
György Selmeczi, conductor

Naxos


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Palestrina, Stabat Mater*

This is one of those CDs where everything comes together.


----------



## Metronome

Back to the basics before going out for dinner:


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Beethoven, Symphonies Nos. 6 and 7*

Franz Bruggen from a download of a live concert.


----------



## brotagonist

A première listen (the other of my two recent arrivals):









Berlioz Damnation de Faust; Harold en Italie
Markevitch Berliner Philharmoniker

I am partway into the first disc. I like this immediately! It is very musical and not as heavily rooted in song as an opera (likely why it is considered to be a légende dramatique). The recording is quite good, dating from 1960. Harold en Italie is an older mono recording from 1956 (I haven't gotten that far yet). I shopped around and spent considerable time reading and this recording, despite its age, still seems to be the most widely respected favourite and, hence, the way for me to get to know the pieces.


----------



## pmsummer

NIGHT SESSIONS
_Ancient Fragments with Improvisation_
*The Dowland Project*
John Potter; tenor, direction
John Surman; saxophones, bass clarinet, percussion
Stephen Stubbs; lute, chitarrone, baroque guitar, vihuela
Maya Homburger; violin
Miloš Valent; violin, viola
Barry Guy; double bass

ECM New Series


----------



## NightHawk

*@ George O*



> George O said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Michel Corrette (1707-1795) Nouveau Livre de Noëls
> 
> 
> 
> Very nice - I am a great admirer of the French Baroque; Lully, Charpentier, Hotteterre, Couperin 'Le Grande', Rameau to name a few. I like very much William Christie and Les Arts Florissants and their (IMO) brilliance in this repertory. Great picture.
Click to expand...


----------



## NightHawk

*@pmsummer*

Added to the never-ending list - Gubaidulena's sound world is heavenly Love that big accordion-thing, and I like your by-line.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Hartmann, Symphony No. 1: Essay Towards a Requiem*

A prolonged meditation on death through the poems of Walt Whitman for Holy Saturday.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Beethoven, Hammerklavier Sonata*

A moving performance by Annie Fischer on the slow movement. I wish the microphone were farther back from the piano; the upper notes sound on the harsh side. Oh, well.


----------



## pmsummer

NightHawk said:


> *@pmsummer*
> 
> Added to the never-ending list - Gubaidulena's sound world is heavenly Love that big accordion-thing, and I like your by-line.


Makes me think of a Gary Larson cartoon (the comment, not the music). ;-)


----------



## pianississimo

Currently listening to Kathryn Stott's Dance! CD. Love Stott's playing of Chopin. It's very expressive but never ever overdone. I've been following some of the Mazurkas on scores from IMSLP. Does anyone else do that? I get so absorbed in them. Beats TV every day of the week!!!
https://www.chandos.net/details06.asp?CNumber=CHAN 10493

It's very easy to mellow out when it's Saturday and there's two more days off work yet


----------



## LancsMan

*Amy Beach: Piano Quintet; Piano Trio; Theme and Variations for Flute and String Quartet* The Ambache on Chandos








Ah well after yesterdays lousy weather today Lancashire delivered a nice sunny day with a hint of warmth. So I took off to a local nature reserve and pretended to be a birdwatcher. Now I'm home, watered and fed let the music commence.

I'm starting with this interesting disc of chamber music by Amy Beach. Very competent, if conservative - but listening to it blind I'm sure I would have guessed it was French rather than American.

That reminds me now the top 100+ string quartets thread is nearing completion I'll have to think of launching the top 100 American list I was threatening to do some time ago!


----------



## Haydn man

Something of a change from the classical period music that has filled the last 2 days


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Webern, Passacaglia*


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1980/1, 30th Street Studio, NYC.

View attachment 67771


----------



## George O

NightHawk said:


> *@ George O*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very nice - I am a great admirer of the French Baroque; Lully, Charpentier, Hotteterre, Couperin 'Le Grande', Rameau to name a few. I like very much William Christie and Les Arts Florissants and their (IMO) brilliance in this repertory. Great picture.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> This is an excellent album.
Click to expand...


----------



## LancsMan

*Albeniz: Iberia; Navarra; Suite espanola* Alicia de Larrocha on Decca








Giving this new double CD of mine a second listen. And very good it is. Feeling slightly guilty as I've got another two new double CD's as yet unlistened to, but I just fancied hearing this again!

And I didn't struggle reading the CD notes this time as I have just purchased my first reading glasses to supplement my distance glasses. Strange old age - as my need for reading glasses has become undeniable the lens strength for my distance vision is gradually decreasing as I get older.


----------



## MoonlightSonata

Purcell, _Funeral Music for Queen Mary_
This one seems so underrated, and I would recommend it to absolutely anybody.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Schoenberg, Pierrot Lunaire, Song of the Wood Dove*

This is weird; the narrator is actually singing the written notes in Pierrot. I wonder what Boulez's reasoning was for that.


----------



## gHeadphone

Mozarts 40th conducted by Rafael Kubelik, my first time to hear the whole piece unbelievably, its great!


----------



## AClockworkOrange

*Haydn: Symphony No. 100 'Military'
Otto Klemperer & the New Philharmonia
*
Increasingly so of late, I am listening more through my headphones than my Speakers. I have a fairly good HiFi built up but pound for pound I find my Headphones to be superior. I notice so much more and the headphones negate the limited spacing issues I have with my speakers dictating their less than ideal position.

Onto to the music, I am having another break from my Schumann frenzy. As I don't have my recently delivered Szell recordings* to hand, I have opted for Maestro Klemperer and the New Philharmonia.

I adore this recording. It has a rich full sound with great clarity with what seems to my ears to be an organic tempo. It never feels leaden and Orchestra is in beautiful form along with the Maestro. There was a comment in the EMI box sets to the effect that great Haydn comes from great Conductors not period instruments.

As much as I am growing to appreciate HIP (it does offer something under the right circumstances) my heart remains with the old-school approach - especially when it sounds as good as Maestro Klemperer's recording.

*on checking Szell's Haydn online - the Sony Masters Szell- Haydn doesn't include Symphony No. 100.


----------



## Vronsky

*György Ligeti -- Cello Concerto · Mysteries of the Macabre · Piano Concerto*









György Ligeti, Fabián Panisello (Conductor) -- Cello Concerto *·* Mysteries of the Macabre *·* Piano Concerto


----------



## SimonNZ

"El Gran Barroco De Bolivia" - Maria Felicia Perez, cond.


----------



## tortkis

Chopin: Polish Songs, Op. 74 - Anna Haase & Lucius Rühl
from Chopin Complete Edition (Brilliant Classics)








I have listened to only few of Chopin's works. This mp3 set is a bargain and a good opportunity for me to explore Chopin's music. Polish songs are very nice.


----------



## Vaneyes

LancsMan said:


> *Albeniz: Iberia; Navarra; Suite espanola* Alicia de Larrocha on Decca
> View attachment 67772
> 
> 
> Giving this new double CD of mine a second listen. And very good it is. Feeling slightly guilty as I've got another two new double CD's as yet unlistened to, but I just fancied hearing this again!
> 
> And I didn't struggle reading the CD notes this time as I have just purchased my first reading glasses to supplement my distance glasses. *Strange old age - as my need for reading glasses* has become undeniable the lens strength for my distance vision is gradually decreasing as I get older.


Related, I refuse to get corrective vision surgery because of unpleasant results that could happen. And it's no to contact lenses, also. Which means I use three prescription eyeglasses (incl. sunglasses) for my near to distant requirements. A slight inconvenience, but otherwise my eyes remain healthy.


----------



## Vaneyes

As with D. Smith, for "Saturday Symphony" listening, *Stravinsky* conducting his Symphony in Three Movements (rec.1961) . I also echo his recommendation of *Roussel* Chamber Music on Brilliant Classics (3CDs, rec. 1994). And while I'm at it, do consider the recent *Roussel* solo piano release by Naxos. :tiphat:


----------



## D Smith

Continuing my pre-birthday celebration for Roussel. His symphonies nos. 3 and 4 performed by Dutoit/Orchestre National de France. These are my recommended versions for anyone interested in hearing them, Dutoit has an excellent touch for Roussel, which is not always the case with other conductors I've heard. Recommended.


----------



## Vaneyes

A Bob Schumann PC showdown with Radu and Martha. If there's a winner, I'll announce it. Happy Easter weekend, too.:tiphat:

















Later edit: I've owned these for a long time, enjoying both performances, however different they are. Lupu/Previn (1973) sport the better orchestra, and sound (Wilkinson & Dunkerley). Argerich/Rabinovitch have a live venue on their side (Lugano, 2002). Though timings are only a minute apart, it's "live" that makes the difference. Tags for Lupu/Previn are detailed, correct. Tags for Argerich/Rabinovitch are dynamics, chance-taking. Martha again takes no prisoners...so, on the excitement meter, she's the winner.

Sidenote and unrelated: For the Grieg, Radu is second to none.


----------



## SimonNZ

"Mexican Baroque" - Chanticleer


----------



## ArtMusic




----------



## Alfacharger

Michael Kamen's tone poem for cello and orchestra "The New Moon in the Old Moon's Arms". This cd also has the completed "Great American Symphony" from Kamen's score to Mr Holland's Opus.


----------



## MoonlightSonata

Bach, Easter Oratorio
Very fitting for today.


----------



## Vaneyes

Currently listening to Lupu/LSO/Previn *Grieg* (rec.1973). *Mahler *"Resurrection Symphony" (rec.1983) is on the tarmac.


----------



## DiesIraeCX

*J.S. Bach: Mass in B Minor*

_Mass in B Minor, BWV 232_ (Gardiner)

Listening to the "Urvater der Harmonie" (original father of harmony), as Beethoven once called him.


----------



## hpowders

J.S. Bach Cantata Wir danken dir, Gott.
Deborah York, Mark Padmore
Collegium Vocale
Philippe Herreweghe

Glorious Bach, played a bit too fast for my taste.


----------



## JACE

Now listening to...

*100 Favorites: # 6*

Beethoven: Symphonies Nos. 5 & 8; Fidelio Overture
Herbert von Karajan, Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra (DG)










Along with HvK's Brahms' Fourth, this CD was one of the first classical recordings that I ever bought. This is definitely a case of _imprinting_ on a first recording, particularly with the Fifth. Karajan's way with the music sounds so inevitable, so "right," that I inevitably end up comparing all other recordings to this one. Of course, there are many other versions of this music that I enjoy, but HvK's '77 Fifth is still tops in my book.


----------



## JACE

brotagonist said:


> View attachment 67696
> 
> 
> DSCH SQ 3, 4 Fitzwilliam
> 
> When I picked this up about two summers ago, I was pretty overwhelmed by having six discs of SQs  so I wasn't really able to differentiate much between the various works. Returning to them now (I'm not sure whether I'll do all six discs in a series; likely take a break after this one), I am starting to recognize movements. It will take a long while yet, before I can say I am familiar with them.


I really enjoy the Fitzwilliams' performances of DSCH's string quartets. A great set, I think. :cheers:


----------



## JACE

Bruce said:


> For many years Collard's was the only recording I had of Rachmaninov's Second Piano Sonata, and it was a grand recording. (It was on an old Connoisseur Society Lp, coupled with Rachmaninov's Corelli Variations.) *While this is still at the top of my list, Grimaud's recording is right up there with it now.*


I'll have check out Grimaud's then. Thanks for the heads-up.


----------



## Vaneyes

JACE said:


> {Racmaninov Piano Sonata 2}I'll have check out Grimaud's then. Thanks for the heads-up.


But let us not forget Freddy Kempf, Horowitz, Kocsis.


----------



## pmsummer

JESUS' BLOOD NEVER FAILED ME YET
*Gavin Bryars*
Anonymous London Tramp; vocal
Tom Waits; additional vocal
Orchestra
Gavin Bryars; conductor

Point Music


----------



## Pugg

Happy Easter to you all !

*Boccherini:* Piano Quintets in A major & D minor; *Brahms:* Piano Quintet Quintetto Chigiano


----------



## pmsummer

MoonlightSonata said:


> Purcell, _Funeral Music for Queen Mary_
> This one seems so underrated, and I would recommend it to absolutely anybody.


Indeed. Which performance are you listening to? Some have more power than others.


----------



## Balthazar

*Stravinsky ~ Symphony in Three Movements*. Dutoit leads L'Orchestre de la Suisse Romande.

*Haydn ~ The Seven Last Words of Christ on the Cross*. Jordi Savall & Co.

*Haydn ~ Piano Sonatas Nos. 1-10*. Rudolf Buchbinder on the piano.

*Stockhausen ~ Gruppen*. The composer, Maderna, and Boulez conducting, via YouTube.


----------



## tortkis

Chamber works of Chopin:
_Cello Sonata in G Minor, Op. 65_ - Vittorio Ceccanti, Simone Gragnani
_Grand duo concertant sur des thèmes de Robert Le Diable in E Major, B. 70_ - Vittorio Ceccanti, Simone Gragnani
_Introduction and Polonaise Brillante in C Major, Op. 3_ - Vittorio Ceccanti, Simone Gragnani
_Piano Trio in G Minor, Op. 8_ - Vittorio Ceccanti, Duccio Ceccanti & Simone Gragnani

I wish Chopin composed more works of chamber music.
Now listening to...

Krzysztof Meyer (b. 1943): String Quartets - Wieniawski String Quartet (Naxos)


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

Disc 2: Robert Schumann: Piano Concerto in A minor, Op.54; Sergei Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No.1 in D flat, Op.10 & Sergei Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No.3 in C, Op.26.



















As fine as one would expect.










Piano Sonata 25, 26, 27 & 29

Thanks to Martha... and the online discussions of recordings of Beethoven's piano sonatas I find myself listening to more of Beethoven's music than I have in quite some while. Certainly there is nothing wrong with that.


----------



## JACE

Now listening to...

*100 Favorites: # 100*

Vaughan Williams: Serenade to Music; *Five Mystical Songs; *Fantasia on Christmas Carols; **Flos Campi
Matthew Best, Corydon Singers, English Chamber Orchestra, *Thomas Allen (baritone), **Nobuko Imai (viola) (Hyperion)










This is one of the few recordings that I've purchased after first hearing it on the radio. While driving one day, I heard some music that was strikingly beautiful. I'd never heard it before, and I was immediately transfixed. Fortunately for me, when the music stopped, the radio announcer let me know that I'd been listening to RVW's _Flos Campi_ performed by Nobuko Imai, Matthew Best, et al. Not long after, I bought the CD and discovered that the entire disc was filled with wonderful music. I love RVW's symphonies, but the music on this disc is so gorgeous it just might be my favorite RVW recording.


----------



## NightHawk

Listening to this now - wonderful wonderful wonderful *****'s


----------



## Pugg

​*Mozart : piano concertos 14&15&16*
Barenboim


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

F. J. Haydn - Piano Sonata in A-Flat Major, Hob. 16/46 (Hélène Couvert).


----------



## SimonNZ

Othmar Schoeck's Cello Concerto - Johannes Goritzki, cello and cond.


----------



## Pugg

​*Mahler 2 : Bernstein.*


----------



## cwarchc

followed by


----------



## DaveS

Faure: Requiem
Paavo Jarvi, Orchestre de Paris

via Spotify


----------



## Andolink

*Canzonetta*: _16th Century canzoni & instrumental dances_
The King's Noyse/David Douglass









*Emmanuel Nunes*: _Lichtung I & II_
Ensemble Intercontemporain/Jonathan Nott









*J.S. Bach*: '_Was mein Gott will, das g'scheh allzeit_', BWV 111; '_Liebster Immanuel, Herzog der Frommen_', BWV 123
Yukari Nonoshita, soprano
Robin Blaze, counter-tenor
Andreas Weller, tenor
Peter Kooij, bass
Bach Collegium Japan/Masaaki Suzuki


----------



## George O

Albert Roussel (1869-1937): Evocations
for soloists, chorus, and orchestra, op 15

Czech Philharmonic Chorus / Josef Veselka
Czech Philharmonic Orchestra / Zdenek Kosler

on Supraphon (Czechoslovakia), from 1979


----------



## DiesIraeCX

*Schubert, Schoenberg, Beethoven*

*Schubert*: String Quartet #13 "Rosamunde" (Alban Berg Quartet)
*Schoenberg*: String Quartet #3 (LaSalle Quartet)
*Beethoven*: Violin Sonata #5 "Spring" (Perlman, Ashkenazy)

It was complete coincidence that I chose Schubert 13 and Schoenberg 3 together.

"The themes of this work seem to consist mainly of rhythmic patterns rather than pitch, which are reused in variation just as in music of the Classical period. Indeed, Schoenberg had followed the "fundamental classicistic procedure" by modeling this work on Schubert's String Quartet in A minor, Op. 29 [No. 13], without intending in any way to recall Schubert's composition." - From Wikipedia


----------



## D Smith

Easter listening. Bach's St. Matthew Passion performed by the Dunedin Players and Consort; John Butt. This is the most interesting St. Matthew I've heard, with individual singers and no big chorus. It is very clear, dramatic, and most important, extremely musical. Very well recorded too. Highly recommended.


----------



## pmsummer

MESSIAH
*George Frideric Handel*
Emma Kirkby, James Bowman, Emily Van Evera, Margaret Cable, Joseph Cornwell, David Thomas
Taverner Choir & Players
Andrew Parrott; director

Virgin Veritas


----------



## Manxfeeder

Bach, Easter Oratorio

Andrew Parrott conducting.


----------



## brotagonist

Taking a break from Otello and La Damnation 









Necati Çelik : Yasemin: Classical Turkish Ud Music

All of the composers whose works are featured were active in the XX[SUP]th[/SUP] Century.


----------



## brotagonist

JACE said:


> I really enjoy the Fitzwilliams' performances of DSCH's string quartets. A great set, I think. :cheers:


People take their DSCH SQs seriously  This was one where I felt I needed to be _extremely_ critical when making my choice, even if the gut feeling should prevail in the end. I read a lot and sampled many versions over the course of many evenings before finally making this choice. While there were many good sets, some were more romanticized (Mandelring) or fast (Emerson) than I prefered, etc., but the Fitzwilliam seemed to capture _what I thought the music should sound like_ (I read music only at the most rudimentary level) :lol: I also have the 2CD Borodin set, which was the impetus for wanting the whole set.


----------



## Vaneyes

For *Roussel* birthday (1869).

View attachment 67791


----------



## Pugg

​
*Monteverdi : Maria vespers.
Gardiner *


----------



## Bruce

*Imslp*



pianississimo said:


> Currently listening to Kathryn Stott's Dance! CD. Love Stott's playing of Chopin. It's very expressive but never ever overdone. I've been following some of the Mazurkas on scores from IMSLP. Does anyone else do that? I get so absorbed in them. Beats TV every day of the week!!!
> https://www.chandos.net/details06.asp?CNumber=CHAN 10493
> 
> It's very easy to mellow out when it's Saturday and there's two more days off work yet


I find IMSLP a great resource. Following the score, sometimes one picks up on visual patterns that are not necessarily evident only aurally.


----------



## worov

Amy Beach :


----------



## Bruce

*Easter 2015*

While I often listen to music specifically for the day, I'm just not in the mood today, therefore:

Bizet - L'Arlésienne Suite No. 2 - Marriner conducts the LSO









Händel - Organ Concerto No. 14 in A - Hurford with Rifkin and the Concertgebouw Orchestra









Berlioz - Overture to King Lear - Colin Davis and the Staatskapelle Dresden









Albrechtsberger - Organ Concerto in B-flat - Lehotka with Sandor and the Budapest Philharmonic Chamber Orchestra









Massenet - Orchestral Suite No. 3 - Gardiner with the National Orchestra of the Monte Carlo Opera


----------



## Metronome

In this Easter afternoon I'm relaxing with Bach "Cello Suites" played by Rostropovich


----------



## Guest

I recently bought that Ming Tsao disc a few weeks back, along with the KAIROS disc of _Die Geisterinsel_!

Continuing my weekend playlist. I did Tan Dun's Water Passion last night. Parts of it continue to impress me... parts of it continue to feel a tad bit... over the top (as one might expect of a film composer?).

Another rather austere work...:









Hmm...somehow I clicked this thread and wound up on page 9 first. Ming Tsao ain't been mentioned for some time...


----------



## AClockworkOrange

pmsummer said:


> Indeed. Which performance are you listening to? Some have more power than others.


I have adored this piece from the very instant I heard Wendy Carlos' transcription to Synthesiser in the opening credits of A Clockwork Orange. In both instances, a strikingly atmospheric piece.


----------



## Vronsky

*Johann Sebastian Bach -- Organ Concertos BWV 592-596*









Johann Sebastian Bach, Simon Preston -- Organ Concertos BWV 592-596


----------



## Haydn man

As suggested in another thread started by techniquest Mahler 2
I have the Rattle CBSO version from when it was released on CD but will go for a different version today


----------



## Guest

Haydn man said:


> View attachment 67802
> 
> As suggested in another thread started by techniquest
> I have the Rattle CBSO version from when it was released on CD but will go for a different version today


I've been sorely disappointed by all of the ones I've purchased in that series (No.2,5,6,7,8,9). Compared to Solti and the CSO, Gergiev's readings sound like quick run-throughs--very little intensity, and I think the London recordings are much more vibrant and detailed. To each his own, I suppose.

Speaking of Solti's Mahler recordings, I listened to the 6th this morning from his complete set. I had the LPs years ago, and I was pleasantly surprised to hear the 3rd hammerblow in the last movement, and I was also shocked at how much more low end the CDs have compared to the LPs...at times the bass drum rattles the room! (That's true for all of the Symphonies that I've played so far.) I imagine the engineers had to filter out a lot of low frequencies due to limitations of the LP back in the day.


----------



## LancsMan

*Bax: Quintet for harp and strings; Elegiac Trio; Fantasy Sonata; Sonata for flute and harp* mobius on Naxos








I'm not a fully paid up member of the Bax fan club. His symphonies fail to fully convince me. I'm more positive about the symphonic poems. But in this disc of chamber music the Bax magic is certainly working. Well played. A marvellous disc!


----------



## hpowders

Johann Strauss Assorted Waltzes
Chicago Symphony Orchestra
Fritz Reiner

The definitive Strauss waltz compilation.

Tremendous and infectious!


----------



## DiesIraeCX

*Im Sommerwind - An Die Ferne Geliebte*

- *Webern*: _Im Sommerwind_ (Boulez)
- *Beethoven*: _An Die Ferne Geliebte_ (Fritz Wunderlich and Heinrich Schmidt)

If you have difficulties with Webern, give this piece a listen.

An oft forgotten Beethoven late period work, but it shouldn't be.


----------



## KenOC

Bach's St. John Passion, Suzuki with the Bach Collegium of Japan. Seemed appropriate.


----------



## LancsMan

*Bartok: Piano Concertos 1 & 2* Maurizio Pollini and the Chicago Symphony Orchestra conducted by Claudio Abbado on DG








The first purchased of my several recordings of these wonderful works. 
When I first heard these concertos I found the first less appealing than the second. I now particularly love the measured austerity of the first's slow movement. The second concertos slow movement is magical in a different way - and I'm always rather blown away by the manic presto section in this movement (it's a slow fast slow movement). There is something almost mad about that presto.


----------



## Becca

Richard Strauss - _Also Sprach Zarathustra_
Andris Nelsons / Berlin Philharmonic from a concert earlier this season and now in the Digital Concert Hall archive

I have heard both live & recorded versions of this work but this performance is the first that really made it into a coherent whole.


----------



## Balthazar

*Pietro Mascagni ~ Cavalleria rusticana*. My personal Easter tradition. There is murder and adultery, yes, but also that sublime Easter hymn... Placido Domingo and Renata Scotto are backed by James Levine and the National Philharmonic.

*Joaquín Rodrigo ~ Concierto de Aranjuez*. Narciso Yepes on guitar with Luis Garcia Navarro leading the Philharmonia.

*Jean-Féry Rebel ~ Le tombeau de M. de Lully*. Reinhard Goebel leads the Musica Antiqua Köln in Rebel's elegy to his late teacher. From a very fine disc of French baroque.


----------



## pmsummer

EASTER ORATORIO
_BWV 249_
*Johann Sebastian Bach*
Emily Van Evera/Caroline Trevor/Charles Daniels/Peter Kooy
Taverner Consort/Taverner Players
Andrew Parrott; director

Virgin Veritas


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

Disc 2: All Mozart...


----------



## DavidA

Monteverdi Vespers of 1610

Gardiner live at St Mark's 

Incredible music.


----------



## MoonlightSonata

Puccini - La Boheme
So much melody!


----------



## LancsMan

*French Ballet Music of the 1920's* Philharmonia Orchestra conducted by Geoffrey Simon on Chandos








There are two ballets here - 'L'Eventail de Jeanne' and ' Les Maries de la Tour Eiffel'. Both are collective works, the first by a grand total of 10 French composers (including Ravel) and the second by members of the group Les Six.

Any way the music is largely inconsequential in a suitable 1920's sort of way - although there are moments where it's generally flippant style is deviated from - most notably in the Marche Funebre section composed by Arthur Honneger - but I guess his is the only non French contribution
Quite a nice recording technically. Fun if you like this sort of thing - although stylish, for me it's bordering on the musically banal. The players are however far less po-faced than I am and sound like they are having fun.


----------



## Celloman

Mahler - Symphony No. 2

Zubin Mehta; Vienna Philharmonic


----------



## brotagonist

I decided not to overdo it for my first session:









Berlioz Damnation Harold
Markevitch Berliner

I didn't realize until just now that Harold en Italie is Berlioz's 2nd Symphony  sometimes called a sinfonia concertante, because it features the viola. It was commissioned by Paganini. It has commonalities with Symphonie fantastique. What a nice bonus to this album!

So, now I'm taking a little breather:









Xenakis Phlegra, Jalons, Keren, Nomos Alpha, Thalleïn
soloists: Sluchin, Strauch; conductors: Tabachnik, Boulez; EI


----------



## Guest

Ives, Concord Sonata
Barber, Piano Sonata.

Marc-Andre Hamelin.
Hyperion.


----------



## Mahlerian

Reger: An die Hoffnung, for alto and orchestra
Annelies Burmeister, Rundfunk-Sinfonie Orchester Leipzig, cond. Heinz Bongartz


----------



## SimonNZ

"Esteban Salas: Baroque Cantatas from Santiago de Cuba" - Maria Felicia Perez, cond.


----------



## ShropshireMoose

Beethoven: Violin Concerto Bronislaw Huberman/Vienna Philharmonic Orchestra/George Szell
Tchaikovsky: Violin Concerto Bronislaw Huberman/Staatskapelle Berlin/William Steinberg

Handel: Messiah Elsie Morison/Sybil Michelow/Peter Pears/Trevor Anthony/Huddersfield Choral Society/Royal Liverpool Philharmonic Orchestra/Sir Malcolm Sargent

A couple of superb concerto performances by Bronislaw Huberman. The Beethoven is good as a performance, but the transfer makes the orchestral sound seem coarse, congested and unpleasant in a way that I feel sure the original recording wouldn't have. Recorded in 1934, it sounds far worse than the Tchaikovsky, which dates from 1928 and actually sounds very good. The difference must lie with the transfer engineers, David Lennick for the Beethoven, Mark Obert-Thorn for the Tchaikovsky. Ironically M O-T actually puts in a note of warning about the differences in balance on the Tchaikovsky, and yet it sounds perfectly fine. Huberman's performance of the Beethoven is good, but the Tchaikovsky is outstanding, technically superb he throws off all the difficulties with supreme aplomb, and it is one of the finest versions of this concerto that I've ever heard. It's worth getting just for this, especially at the modest asking price.
Then a broadcast of parts of the "Messiah" from Huddersfield Town Hall, 14th December, 1961. It was a complete (ish) performance, but the person who recorded it cut some numbers to fit it on one tape, so there's just over two hours' worth. It's good and vigourous and full bodied anyway, and even Peter Pears (not a great favourite of mine to be honest) doesn't sound too bad!!


----------



## MoonlightSonata

Handel, Messiah
Very grand and powerful. Love this work.


----------



## schigolch




----------



## Guest

Welt (for large string orchestra)
- Enno Poppe.

Most excellent, from this thread: (via the link in the OP)

http://www.talkclassical.com/37469-21st-century-orchestral-works.html


----------



## brotagonist

brotagonist said:


> View attachment 67811


@Vaneyes I finally washed it, like you said to (with clear water and a soft 100% cotton cloth). CD1 played straight through  Giving CD2 a go now, too, since I just have to hear...

Xenakis Naama, À l'île de Gorée, Khoaï, Komboï

Elisabeth Chojnacka, harpsichord
Sylvio Gualda, percussion
Huub Kerstens, conductor
Ensemble Xenakis

I think it worked  There must have been some sort of manufacturing film on the discs. Odd that I got two copies, both with the same problem. Sometimes, with Xenakis, you can't tell if it's not tracking, or if it's the music :lol:


----------



## Metronome

Digging Sir Georg Solti and his Beethoven Nine Symphonies








(I appreciate very much his 7th)


----------



## Jeff W

*WMHT Live*

Finally getting some time to myself after the weekend. Time to listen to WMHT Live! This week's featured concert is a concert given by the Belcea String Quartet. The program was as follows:

Mozart: String Quartet No. 23 (K. 590)

Beethoven: String Quartet No. 3 (Op. 18 No. 3)

Schubert: String Quartet No. 13 'Rosamunde'


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

I'm getting hooked once again on Beethoven's piano sonatas. Currently listening to Disc 8: Sonatas 28, 30, 31 & 32


----------



## ArtMusic




----------



## MoonlightSonata

Satie, Gymnopedies

So unusual, and so lovely.


----------



## Jeff W

*Berkshire Bach*

It finally popped up on Amazon and I snatched it up as soon as I was able! The Berkshire Bach Ensemble playing the Six Brandenburg Concertos with Kenneth Cooper leading the ensemble from the harpsichord.









As an aside, this is about the most 90s looking cover art I've ever seen. A candidate for the bad cover art thread?


----------



## Becca

A step back into late 19th century Victoriana to a composer who was rather surprisingly unconventional for the period ... Parry's Symphonies 3&4


----------



## MoonlightSonata

Mozart, Symphony No.41
The last movement really is incredible.


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

I have this on order... but I'm currently listening to it on Spotify for the Opera Discussion thread:










Mozart was under such pressure to rapidly complete this opera (reportedly he completed it in 18 days) that he farmed out the recitatives to another composer, possibly Franz Xaver Süssmayr. The Joseph Keilberth recording deals with this issue by replacing the recitatives with spoken dialog. Renee Jacobs' replaces these recitatives insisting that they are a necessary to the dramatic flow. He is not loathe to add his own interpretations beyond the written score including... including flourishes on piano-forte, cello, etc...

As a whole there is a greater clarity... and muscularity to Jacobs interpretation... and this benefits an opera that is sadly underrated. This, after all, is late Mozart, and as one might expect, there are any number of marvelous passages, arias, etc... included... even if the opera isn't on the level of the "Great 4".


----------



## Pugg

*Sibelius:* 4 Legends; Karelia Suite
DRSO/Jensen


----------



## SimonNZ

Uri Caine's take on Mahler's "Der Abschied" from Das Lied Von Der Erde

found this listed in a jazz guide, but I'm posting it here

unclassifiable...but fascinating


----------



## Pugg

​*Beethoven : Egmont
Lorengar/Szell *


----------



## brotagonist

Music that elicits awe concludes the sacred day:









Ligeti Melodies, Double and Chamber Concerti, 10 Pieces for Wind Quintet
Atherton, London Sinfonietta; Vienna Wind Soloists


----------



## Haydn man

I plan some further exploration of this set over breakfast today.
What I have heard thus far has been a treat


----------



## Blancrocher

Via spotify:

"The Russian Viola," with works by Rubinstein, Glinka, Glazunov, Stravinsky, and Shosty (Nobuko Imai, Roland Pontinen)


----------



## AClockworkOrange

Something a little different to start the day this bright Bank Holiday morning.

*Die Zauberflöte Overture* - Bruno Walter & the Columbia Symphony Orchestra


----------



## SimonNZ

Gubaidulina's Seven Words - Florian Rosensteiner, cond.


----------



## Guest

I'm going to make it a day for Mendelssohn concertos. I'll start at the end with what I think was his last concerto, the wonderful Violin Concerto in e, Op. 64. Alina Ibragimova plays the violin while Vladimir Jurowski directs the Orchestra of the Age of Enlightenment. I have 9 recordings of the piece and this is my favorite.









Edit: The Violin Concerto in d is on here also, so that is the next on my playlist this morning.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mozart*: Wind concertos 
Karajan/ Leister/ Koch/ Piesk


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

Yesterday: Franz Liszt - Piano Concerto No. 1 in E-Flat Major (Jean-Yves Thibaudet; Charles Dutoit; Orchestre symphonique de Montréal).









Today: F. J. Haydn - Piano Sonata in G Major, Hob. 16/40 (Rudolf Buchbinder).


----------



## worov

Currently listening to this (and it's pretty wild! ):


----------



## csacks

Blancrocher said:


> View attachment 67827
> 
> 
> Via spotify:
> 
> "The Russian Viola," with works by Rubinstein, Glinka, Glazunov, Stravinsky, and Shosty (Nobuko Imai, Roland Pontinen)


I am listening to the same disc! Beautiful music in here. Full of discoveries to me, a great recommendation by Spotify


----------



## Vasks

*Spohr - Overture to "Jessonda" (Frohlich/cpo)
R. Schumann - Liederkreis (Bluth/Naxos)
Smetana - Richard III (Kuchar/Brilliant)*


----------



## Vronsky

*Hector Berlioz -- Grande Messe des morts, Op. 5 (Requiem)*









Hector Berlioz, London Symphony Orchestra & Chorus, Sir Colin Davis (Conductor) -- Grande Messe des morts, Op. 5 (Requiem)


----------



## Dongiovanni

Beautiful voice, clear German diction, lovely lyrical singing. At Gretchen am Spinnerade now, wow.


----------



## DiesIraeCX

*Dichterliebe - Children's Corner*

*Robert Schumann*: _Dichterliebe, 'A Poet's Love' Op. 48_, Composed in 1840 (Fritz Wunderlich)
*Claude Debussy*: _Children's Corner_, L. 113, published in 1908 (Arturo Benedetti Michelangeli)

Exploring song cycles with my new favorite tenor, Fritz Wunderlich.

"It is dedicated to Debussy's daughter, Claude-Emma (known as "Chou-Chou"), who was three years old at the time. The pieces are not intended to be played by children; rather they are meant to be evocative of childhood and some of the toys in Claude-Emma's toy collection. Claude-Emma was born on 30 October 1905 in Paris, and is described as a lively and friendly child who was adored by her father. She died of diphtheria on 14 July 1919, scarcely a year after her father's death."

















This is the standalone DG recording that is part of 'The Debussy Edition'.


----------



## pmsummer

*Lent is a habit that's hard to kick.*










PASSIONMUSIK
_O Bone Jesu, Fili Mariae_
*Heinrich Schütz*
_Membra Jesu Nostri_
*Dietrich Buxtehude*
The Monteverdi Choir
The English Baroque Soloists
Fretwork
John Eliot Gardiner, director

Archiv Produktion


----------



## Orfeo

*Ernest Chausson*
Opera in three acts "Le Roi Arthus."
-Andrew Schroeder, Susan Bullock, Simon O'Neill, Francois Le Roux, et al.
-The BBC Symphony Orchestra & The Apollo Voices/Leon Botstein.

*Hector Berlioz*
Overtures Benvenuto Cellini, Les Francs-juges, Le Corsaire, etc.
-The Montreal Symphony/Charles Dutoit.

*Emmanuel Chabrier*
Piano music (Dix pieces pittoresques, Bourree fantasque, Impromtu, Habanera, etc.)
-Alain Planes, piano.


----------



## realdealblues

*Mozart: Symphonies Nos. 36 "Linz", 39, 40 & 41 "Jupiter"*

View attachment 67837


Fritz Reiner/Chicago Symphony Orchestra


----------



## Vaneyes

'Boulez at 90' concerts (London).

http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/b05mq5tj


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

Luis Bacalov (born 1933) is an Argentinian-Italian composer of film scores. He is especially known for the scores for Spaghetti Western films he composed early on in his career, including _Django, Storm Rider_, and _The Price of Power_.

Bacalov was nominated twice for Academy Award for Original Score... winning the award for _Il Postino_ in 1996.

Bacalov has also composed significant works for chorus and orchestra, including his _Misa Tango_ (1997), a work setting a Spanish-language adaptation of the classic liturgical Mass to the tango rhythms of his native Argentina. The standard Mass text has been significantly truncated in accordance with Bacalov's desire that the work appeal to those of all Abrahamic faiths: Christians, Muslims and Jews. Misa Tango debuted in Rome with Plácido Domingo as solo tenor in 2000 and was later recorded by Deutsche Grammophon:

_One day someone was bound to do it, but it could have been totally daft; praise be, this tango Mass is a total success. Conceived by composer Luis Bacalov, an Argentinean Jew who lives in Rome, it welds what might be considered disparate elements--operatic solo voices and clubland instruments from Buenos Aires--into an entirely satisfying unity. Verdi is the first thought that comes to mind as the chorus begins the Kyrie, and the Gloria that follows it has strong echoes of Bernstein, hotly pursued--as a solo violin swings into tango rhythm--by Piazzolla. And it's appropriate that the last two tracks should be Bacalov's own arrangements of two Piazzolla classics, "Adios Nonino" and the immortal "Libertango." Bacalov himself officiates brilliantly at the piano; the tenor is none other than Plácido Domingo, in sweetly mellifluous voice. Myung-Whun Chung and the choir and orchestra of the Accademia Nazionale di Santa Cecilia provide the musical foundations, on which Hector Ulises Passarella weaves gracefully angular patterns on his bandoneon._ --Michael Church (Amazon Editorial Reviews)


----------



## Pugg

​
*Strauss: Der Rosenkavalier.*
*Fleming/ Koch / Damrau *


----------



## Vaneyes

For *Stravinsky* death day (1971).

View attachment 67841


----------



## pmsummer

SYMPHONY NO.5
NORFOLK RHAPSODY NO.1
THE LARK ASCENDING
*Ralph Vaughan Williams*
Sarah Chang, violin
The London Philharmonic
Bernard Haitink; conductor

EMI


----------



## millionrainbows

*Tavener's* *The Protecting Veil* seemed like a good choice for Easter. *Tavener *and his generation are praised for rejecting the avante garde and going back to build on tradition, which means tonality and 'spirituality.' You know, like Western music used to be, with religion infused all through it. Like* Arvo Part, Gorecki,* and the new 'sacred minimalism,' since the iron curtain fell and now all those Eastern Europeans can be Greek Orthodox Catholics again, and write music about it.

There's always the danger of this whole thing beginning to sound like a slightly more complex form of "New Age" music.


----------



## Guest

Beethoven, 5th Symphony.

LSO, Haitink.

I could see this becoming popular.


----------



## millionrainbows

I love this cover!


----------



## AClockworkOrange

*Felix Mendelssohn: Piano Concerti No. 1 & 2*
Saleem Ashkar (Piano), Riccardo Chailly & the Gewandhausorchester

Whenever I listen to many of Mendelssohn's works, I feel much happier and generally more positive. Ideal music for what is turning out to be a beautiful day.


----------



## Mahlerian

Mahler: Symphony No. 8 in E-flat major
Elizabeth Connell, Edith Wiens, Felicity Lott, Trudeliese Schmidt, Nadine Denize, Richard Versalle, Jorma Hynninen, Hans Sotin, London Philharmonic Orchestra and Choir, cond. Tennstedt









This work, *which has no subtitle*, strikes me as underrated by some. I love the way the themes merge and form over the course of the work, the way everything is interconnected, and the wealth of counterpoint in the first part.


----------



## Kivimees

Returning to another favourite by Ibert:









And what a nice cover!


----------



## padraic

Mahlerian said:


> Mahler: Symphony No. 8 in E-flat major
> Elizabeth Connell, Edith Wiens, Felicity Lott, Trudeliese Schmidt, Nadine Denize, Richard Versalle, Jorma Hynninen, Hans Sotin, London Philharmonic Orchestra and Choir, cond. Tennstedt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This work, *which has no subtitle*, strikes me as underrated by some. I love the way the themes merge and form over the course of the work, the way everything is interconnected, and the wealth of counterpoint in the first part.


Just ordered this Tennstedt box. Really looking forward to it.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Svetlanov's analog _Francesca da Rimini_ cooks.










I love the power Svetlanov brings to the table in the last movement- I just wish the engineering on the cd was better.


----------



## Haydn man

Having become familiar with Schumann's symphonies, I thought it was time to try this disc via Spotify


----------



## AClockworkOrange

*Joseph Haydn: Symphony No. 85 'Die Königin' ('The Queen')*
Leonard Bernstein & the New York Philharmonic









Continuing my positivity from Mendelssohn through to Haydn. Bernstein receives praise for his contributions in Mahler but for my tastes, he has a such wonderful way with Haydn's music - more so than he does with either Mozart or Beethoven.

One negative note, the packaging on the Sony collection of Bernstein's Haydn is infuriating. I despise the disc sleeves here - clearly the work of a sadist - almost on a parr with the MET Wagner collection


----------



## jim prideaux

Atterberg-2nd and 5th symphonies performed by Rasilainen and the Radio Sinfonie Orchester Frankfurt


----------



## hpowders

Third movement of Schoenberg's Violin Concerto.

About half-way through, there is an obvious musical quote.

Can't place it.

Anyone know what it is?


----------



## SeptimalTritone

Brahms string quartet 1 and 2, Quartetto Italiano.


----------



## jim prideaux

Dvorak-8th Symphony-Harnoncourt and the RCO


----------



## Mika

Started from the beginning or almost









Next step is Hildegaard I guess


----------



## Guest

John Corigliano
Sonata for Violin and Piano
Joshua Bell, violin; Jeremy Denk, piano


----------



## Guest

hpowders said:


> View attachment 67855
> 
> 
> Third movement of Schoenberg's Violin Concerto.
> 
> About half-way through, there is an obvious musical quote.
> 
> Can't place it.
> 
> Anyone know what it is?


I just listened to the entire third movement and tried to hear your musical quote but, honestly, it all sounds like jibberish to me. Like the musical equivalent of double talk. Again I tried that second school stuff and once again my reaction is YUCK! The Corigliano I was listening to was way better.

Now that aught to get somebody riled up.


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

DarkAngel- That shamefully cheap Decca Tebaldi complete boxset in an insult to this great artist and all the great recording she made for this label.....










Most of the reviews seem to agree that the packaging on this box set leaves much to be desired... especially for a singer as brilliant as Tebaldi. There is also the complaint that none of the recordings have been remastered. Of course considering the slip-shod mess made under the guise of "remastering" many classic recordings, that might not be a bad thing. But looking at all that is contained in this set... vs the price of purchasing the same recordings individually... those that are still in print and available... I cannot help but think that this is the best option to a fuller grasp of Tebaldi's achievements.

The set is available on Spotify... and I will be listening to some of it there later.

Currently listening to this recital disc:


----------



## SimonNZ

on the radio:

William Byrd's "The Bells" - Lorenzo Ghielmi, organ

followed by:

William Byrd's Great Service - The Cardinall's Musik


----------



## Mahlerian

Jerome said:


> I just listened to the entire third movement and tried to hear your musical quote but, honestly, it all sounds like jibberish to me. Like the musical equivalent of double talk. Again I tried that second school stuff and once again my reaction is YUCK! The Corigliano I was listening to was way better.
> 
> Now that aught to get somebody riled up.


So long as you don't go around saying it actually _is_ gibberish, it's really not a problem, and none of us care much.

Haydn: "Nelson" Mass in D minor, Symphony No. 88 in G major
Judith Blegen, Gwendolyn Killebrew, Kenneth Riegel, Simon Estes, Westminster Choir, New York Philharmonic Orchestra, cond. Bernstein


----------



## Cosmos

On a whim, I got Brahms' Complete Trios preformed by the Beaux Arts Trio. I listened to the Horn trio early today, which was a lovely work. Ironically, I was more taken in by the first piano trio in B, which contains some of the most beautiful music I've heard from Brahms, right behind his third piano quartet.










Also today, I heard Steve Reich's Music for 18 Musicians for the first time. Hypnotic. I love Reich's typical evolution of patterns cycling over repeating chords. The color and texture was awesome, and no joke the hour flew buy before I knew it


----------



## MoonlightSonata

Since it's Classic FM's No.1 again this year, I'm listening to RVW's _The Lark Ascending_ with Janine Jansen as the soloist.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Mendelssohn Symphony No. 3*


----------



## DiesIraeCX

*Bach - Suzuki and Grumiaux*

*J.S. Bach*: _Mass in B Minor_ (Masaaki Suzuki, Collegium Japan)
*J.S. Bach*: _Violin Sonatas and Partitas_ (Arthur Grumiaux)

I listened to Gardiner's Mass in B Minor, now I'm giving the first two movements of Suzuki's a chance. I really like this one a lot, the atmosphere is more ethereal, if that makes any sense.


----------



## Jeff W

*In which Jeff went to the gym*









Today's listening at the gym was Beethoven's Symphony No. 2 & No. 5. Bela Drahos led the Nicolaus Esterházy Sinfonia. Decent performances by the in house orchestra at Naxos.


----------



## Aggelos

Listening to Lyadov + Sinaisky










http://www.classical.net/~music/recs/reviews/c/cha09911a.php


----------



## Guest

This recent Australian DG release includes all of Berman's Rachmaninov recordings for DG. Masterful playing and good sound--better in the Variations and Preludes.


----------



## Bruce

*Mostly Piano*

Starting out this evening with

Bartók - Miraculous Mandarin Suite - Kocis conducts the Budapest PO









Then switching to piano music

Schubert - 3 Pieces for Piano, D.946 - Imogen Cooper (piano)









Schubert - Piano Sonata No. 14 in A minor, D.784 - Kempff (piano)









A selection of short pieces by William Mason played by Kenneth Boulton









Mason wrote some very nice piano music, though it's not of a very profound nature. Mostly salon pieces, but nonetheless, offers some pleasant, cheerful listening.

Ornstein - Piano Sonata No. 4 - Janice Weber (piano)


----------



## hpowders

Arnold Schönberg, Violin Concerto
Hilary Hahn, violin
Swedish Radio Symphony
Esa-Pekka Salonen

After three hearings, I do believe this concerto is not on the same exalted level as the Piano Concerto.

However, I am far from finished listening to this complex score. So the final judgment is still out there for me.


----------



## SimonNZ

"Grieg And His Circle Play Grieg"


----------



## Bruce

*Gould the modernist*



worov said:


> Currently listening to this (and it's pretty wild! ):


I have that disc. It's got some really fascinating music on it. All of it is quite enjoyable, but I still struggle with the piece by Anhalt, whose other works baffle me as well.

I'd like to find another recording of the Morawetz Fantasy, though. I think Gould plays the central section too slowly, and structurally it just kind of falls apart. All the composers represented on this disk are woefully underrepresented in recordings.


----------



## science

Time for me to check in again!

View attachment 67868


----------



## Dave Whitmore

I'm listening to my cd of Tchaikovsky's 4th Symphony performed by the Georgian Festival Orchestra.


----------



## MoonlightSonata

Schoenberg, Piano Concerto - Glenn Gould


----------



## tortkis

Bohuslav Martinů: Works for Violin & Piano (complete) - Bohuslav Matousek, Petr Adamec (Supraphon)








I'm listening to disc 2 (early works ~1929). So far, very good. Tuneful and colorful.


----------



## Becca

Berlioz - Messe Solennelle - John Eliot Gardiner

An early Berlioz piece that remained unperformed from 1827 until after a score was accidentally discovered in Antwerp in 1991. Despite being written by a 20 year old it has all the typical Berlioz characteristics and you will hear bits that ended up in various of his more mature works.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

The eBay seller 'arsvocalis' re-engineered the Sylvia Sass Mozart recital disc from the mid-seventies and it sounds fantastic. Sass' voice sounds as pristine as one would hear off of a stellar K.E. Wilkinson Decca cd from the mid-sixties.

The power, the full-bodied and warm lower and mid-ranges, the controlled scaling and volume, the beautiful timbre that waxes magnificently in the high ranges, the gorgeously floated pianissimi- its all there.

However, less-intense, less-subtle, and less-dramatic is a lot of the singing- which disappoints me from a dramatic angle. Don't get me wrong- I _LOVE_ her voice- and in the mid-seventies after her Covent Garden debut people were calling her the "next Callas" (not unlike Argentinian powerhous Elena Suliotis before her)- and I believe it. Sass is a very uneven singer dramatically. Her Mozart, like so much of Kiri Te Kanawa's Mozart, is positively gorgeous- but dramatically placid. I can still derive enormous enjoyment from this cd all the same.

Sass at her positive, incandescent dramatic_ best _has to be her _Stiffelio_ with Gardelli- where one really _does hea_r all of the color, shading, inflections, and drama that she can bring to the table when truly inspired.










Anyway, despite the dramatic misgivings, I love the Sass Mozart recital cd and don't think any fan of Sass in her vocal prime should be without it.


----------



## Dave Whitmore

Beethoven's Emperor Concerto.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

I found Dvorak's early work_ Zigeunerlieder_ a pleasant enough diversion for a sunny Friday afternoon in the backyard. The soprano Genia Kuhmeier and the mezzo-soprano Bernarda Fink give competent if not particularly insightful readings of the gypsy melodies and the Moravian duets. When I hear gypsy music like this, I envision it being intoned, acted, and vocally inflected more along the lines of Jill Gomez or Shirley Verrett, where the gypsy passion which is nascent in the songs is brought the fore. Go for it! Let it out! Its 'gypsy music.' _;D_



















I've been getting enormous enjoyment out of this as of late.

Fleming's "_Dis-moi que je suis belle_" from Act II is so sexy, so sweet, so _fin de siècle_ 'French'- but so Korngoldian 'powerful' in the climaxes at the same time. Its just pure joy- and the recording quality just launches Feming's Gallic exuberance for the role into the stratosphere.

.


----------



## Pugg

Frederick Fennell Conducts *George Gershwin*

Studio Orchestra, Frederick Fennell


----------



## Weston

All Schoenberg tonight after following a few discussions in the Schoenberg guestbook thread.

*Schoenberg: Violin Concerto, Op. 36* 
Hilary Hahn, violin / Esa-Pekka Salonen / Swedish Radio Symphony Orchestra










I was listening for a quote from Haydn that other members had heard, but I did not catch it. It might help to be more familiar with Haydn. Though I have a lot of Haydn works, I could probably only hum parts of the "Surprise" and "Military" symphonies. No matter, it's an astonishing performance. How she manages all those triple stops and the plucking rapidly alternating with bowing. It sounds like two or three violins at once.

*Schoenberg: Piano Concerto, Op. 42*
Pierre Boulez / Cleveland Orchestra / Mitsuko Uchida, piano










Maybe someday I will memorize this piece and relate to it better. I enjoy it a lot, but feel I would enjoy it more with familiarity.

*Schoenberg: Three Little Pieces for Chamber Orchestra *
Pierre Boulez / Ensemble InterContemporain










I probably thought I was putting one of the Chamber Symphonies in the playlist. These little pieces are barely crumbs left over after a feast. What there is of them is nice, but leaves me wanting more, so I just listened to the piano concerto again.


----------



## Pugg

​*Beethoven /Bernstein
Missa Solemnis *


----------



## Balthazar

*Mahler ~ Symphony No. 6*. Bernstein leads Vienna in another work from Boulez's list.

*Alkan ~ Cello Sonata in E, Op. 47*. Alban Gerhardt and Steven Osborne play this lovely work.

*Haydn ~ Piano Sonatas Nos. 11-15*. Rudolf Buchbinder plays Hob XVI:2,3,6,12,13.


----------



## brotagonist

I don't feel up to a final spin of Otello tonight, so I'll continue with my random play (and I've got a LONG way to go just to get through the collection once since I started keeping track 2-3 summers ago  ):









Haydn Sieben Letzten Worte (für Streichquartett)
Amadeus Quartet


----------



## Heliogabo

Via Spotify








First listening of Rachmaninov's elegiac piano trios
Beaux Arts trio


----------



## Itullian

Taneyev string quintet opus 14
KUSC.ORG


----------



## tortkis

Leon Kirchner: Complete String Quartets - Orion String Quartet (Albany Records)








String Quartet No. 1 (1949)
String Quartet No. 2 (1958)
String Quartet No. 3 (1966) with tape
String Quartet No. 4 (2006)

Leon Kirchner (1919-2009) was an American composer, studied with Schoenberg but didn't use twelve-tone technique. The string quartets are really good. They are expressive and intense, but the last one became more melodic. I like these works very much, however, the usage of tape in No. 3 sounds a bit dated. Orion Quartet's performance is passionate and empathic.


----------



## MoonlightSonata

Shostakovich, String Quartet No.15
Very intense - perhaps my favourite 20th-century string quartet.


----------



## Blancrocher

MoonlightSonata said:


> Shostakovich, String Quartet No.15
> Very intense - perhaps my favourite 20th-century string quartet.


As an aside, that string quartet has a recurring role in Leos Carax's "Holy Motors," which is one of my favorite recent films.

Current listening: Shosty's cello concertos (Schiff/M. Shostakovich)


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Marschallin Blair said:


> The eBay seller 'arsvocalis' re-engineered the Sylvia Sass Mozart recital disc from the mid-seventies and it sounds fantastic. Sass' voice sounds as pristine as one would hear off of a stellar K.E. Wilkinson Decca cd from the mid-sixties.
> 
> The power, the full-bodied and warm lower and mid-ranges, the controlled scaling and volume, the beautiful timbre that waxes magnificently in the high ranges, the gorgeously floated pianissimi- its all there.
> 
> However, less-intense, less-subtle, and less-dramatic is a lot of the singing- which disappoints me from a dramatic angle. Don't get me wrong- I _LOVE_ her voice- and in the mid-seventies after her Covent Garden debut people were calling her the "next Callas" (not unlike Argentinian powerhous Elena Suliotis before her)- and I believe it. Sass is a very uneven singer dramatically. Her Mozart, like so much of Kiri Te Kanawa's Mozart, is positively gorgeous- but dramatically placid. I can still derive enormous enjoyment from this cd all the same.
> 
> Sass at her positive, incandescent dramatic_ best _has to be her _Stiffelio_ with Gardelli- where one really _does hea_r all of the color, shading, inflections, and drama that she can bring to the table when truly inspired.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway, despite the dramatic misgivings, I love the Sass Mozart recital cd and don't think any fan of Sass in her vocal prime should be without it.


Spot on re the Mozart disc. I had it on LP and loved the sound of her voice in the music, the clarity of her divisions, but, like you, found it peculiarly lacking in dramatic verve, which, given her other work, seemed odd.

Coincidentally I'm listening to a Kiri Mozart recital this morning. The actual singing is of course just gorgeous, but when she sings Fiordiligi's _Per pieta_ my mind keeps switching back to the more personal utterance of Dame Elisabeth, and once I have that in my mind's ear, it just will not let go.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Absolutely gorgeous Mozart singing on this sunny morning. Love the arias from *Zaide*, *Il Re Pastore*, *Lucio Silla* and *La Clemenza di Tito* in particular, where Dame Kiri spins out the most beautiful Mozartian line. When it comes to Fiordiligi's _Per pieta_, is it too much to ask for just a little more awareness of Fiordiligi's predicament? Am I asking too much when the singing is so divine? Well maybe I am, but there is a performance resounding in my mind's ear that gives me both beauty and truth. _Le miuex est l'ennemi du bien_.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

A useful compendium of Barber songs, though it's possible to think some of the performances have been bettered over the years. Steber's _Knoxville_ can sound a little too _arty_ next to someone like Dawn Upshaw, who did so much for this work a few years back. On the other hand the young Leontyne Price sounds just right in the _Hermit Songs_.


----------



## jim prideaux

at work but am able to listen while working-Jarvi and SNO recording of Kalinnikov 1st symphony (following Bobo Stenson and Cherry Ghost)

declined to mention it over the weekend as did not want to attract a facetious observation from one of our friends 'across the pond' about this not being a 'sports' thread but the life affirming qualities of Kalinnikov directly mirror the exuberance of Defoes goal in yet another derby victory for 'the lads' (might just have got away with it!)


----------



## Pugg

Mozart: Piano trio's
Trio Fontenay


----------



## Jeff W

Good morning TC from Albany where it is overcast and rainy!









I started off with this disc of Mendelssohn's Concertos for Two Pianos. The pianists were Benjamin Firth and Hugh Tinney. They were backed by the RTE Sinfonietta under Proinnsias O Duinn. Wonderful music but unfortunately, it seems that my rips are somewhat corrupt and need to be redone...

EDIT: After attempting to rip this one again, I have come to the conclusion that I have a bad disc. Time to try to exchange it.









Encored this disc of the Mendelssohn and Schumann Violin Concertos along with the Beethoven Violin Romances. Rachel Barton Pine played the solo violin while the Göttinger Symphonie Orchester was under the direction of Christoph-Mathias Mueller. Alas, poor Robert Schumann never got to hear his wonderful Violin Concerto ever performed or anyone for that matter until the 1930s.









Finishing out with the second half of the London Symphonies by Joseph Haydn (Nos. 99 through 104). Also included is the Sinfonia Concertante that Haydn wrote. Antal Dorati leads the Philharmonia Hungarica from his complete set of Haydn Symphonies.


----------



## Metronome

Haydn String Quartets for a sunny day in Paris.


----------



## SimonNZ

Saariaho's Oltra Mar - Jukka-Pekka Saraste, cond.


----------



## realdealblues

*Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7*

View attachment 67883


Neeme Jarvi/Scottish National Orchestra

Prompted by the "Rank Prokofiev's Symphonies" thread I decided to go back and revisit some of the ones that haven't been in frequent rotation with me. I picked Symphony 7 at random because I couldn't really remember much about it. I found it actually pretty enjoyable. Some really pleasant melodies, especially in the 1st and 3rd movements. It may not reach out and grab you, but I couldn't find any reason for not liking it.


----------



## Vronsky

*Hector Berlioz -- Requiem · Te Deum*









Hector Berlioz, Radio-Sinfonie-Orchester Frankfurt, Eliahu Inbal -- Requiem *·* Te Deum


----------



## Marschallin Blair

GregMitchell said:


> Spot on re the Mozart disc. I had it on LP and loved the sound of her voice in the music, the clarity of her divisions, but, like you, found it peculiarly lacking in dramatic verve, which, given her other work, seemed odd.
> 
> Coincidentally I'm listening to a Kiri Mozart recital this morning. The actual singing is of course just gorgeous, but when she sings Fiordiligi's _Per pieta_ my mind keeps switching back to the more personal utterance of Dame Elisabeth, and once I have that in my mind's ear, it just will not let go.


'Callas'. . . . . . 'Schwarzkopf'. . . 'wreckers!'

How many great singers have these two Divas _ruined_ for me?

Literally.

_;D_


----------



## Marschallin Blair

GregMitchell said:


> Absolutely gorgeous Mozart singing on this sunny morning. Love the arias from *Zaide*, *Il Re Pastore*, *Lucio Silla* and *La Clemenza di Tito* in particular, where Dame Kiri spins out the most beautiful Mozartian line. When it comes to Fiordiligi's _Per pieta_, is it too much to ask for just a little more awareness of Fiordiligi's predicament? Am I asking too much when the singing is so divine? Well maybe I am, but there is a performance resounding in my mind's ear that gives me both beauty and truth. _Le miuex est l'ennemi du bien_.


. . . and if you never miss a plane then you're spending too much time at the airport._ ;D_

Perfect singers don't exist.

. . . well, 'near-perfect' ones do from the late-forties and early fifties.


----------



## csacks

Good Morning from a cloudy Viña del Mar down here in Chile. The autumn arrived suddenly this week end. 
Listening to Nick van Bloss playing Beethoven´s Diabelli Variations. I listened them many years ago, I could not connect myself with them and I have not tried again.


----------



## Vasks

*Vivaldi - Overture to "Bajazet (Scimone/Apex)
A. Scarlatti - Concerto Grosso #6 in E (Biondi/Virgin)
Corelli - Sonata in D for Trumpet, Violins and Basso continuo (Wallace/Nimbus)
Sammartini - Sinfonia in G (Gini/Dynamic)*


----------



## Orfeo

*Giacomo Puccini*
Opera "Turandot" in three acts.
-Sutherland, Pavarotti, Caballe, Ghiaurov, Pears, Krause, Poli, Palma, Markov.
-The London Philharmonic, John Alldis Choir, Wandsworth School Boys' Choir/Zubin Mehta.

*Jules Massenet*
Ballet "Le Carillon" in one act.
-The National Philharmonic Orchestra/Richard Bonynge.

*Alexander Glazunov*
Ballet "The Seasons" in one act, four scenes.
-The Royal Scottish National Orchestra/Neemi Jarvi.

*Leon Minkus*
Ballet "Paquita" in two acts, three scenes.
-The Sofia National Opera Orchestra/Boris Spassov.


----------



## pmsummer

PILGRIMAGE TO SANTIAGO
*Codex Calixtinus Anonymous, Llibre Vermell de Montserrat Anonymous, Cristobal de Morales, Giovanni Pierluigi da Palestrina, Guillaume Dufay, et al.*
Monteverdi Choir
John Eliot Gardiner; director

Soli Deo Gloria


----------



## D Smith

Bridge: Phantasy Quartet, Cello Sonata, Violin Sonata performed by the Nash Ensemble. This is a terrific disc of Bridge's chamber works which the Nash Ensemble excels. The Phantasy is lyrically performed and the sonatas angular and very clear. Recommended.


----------



## Bruce

*Many Schönberg*

Today, I'm concentrating on Schönberg's Piano Concerto, four different performances:

Gould/Craft with the CBC SO
Brendel/Kubelik with the Bavarian RSO
Brendel/Gielen with the Symphony Orchestra of the Southwest German Radio, Baden-Baden
Uchida/Boulez with the Cleveland Orchestra



























I have to admit I don't have a good enough grasp of this concerto to provide much of a critique, but can nonetheless make a few observations.

Gould's seems the most solid of the four, against which both of Brendel's really take flight. Yet I can't say that one approach is more appropriate for this music than the other. Listening to Gould's recording, I feel confronted with real substance, a force of nature, something that demands acknowledgment. His has the weight of the Teutonic tradition behind it of Brahms, Wagner, Mahler. By contrast, both Brendel's interpretations are more transparent. If Gould's performance is granite, Brendel's are crystal. Gielen's phrasing in the first movement serves the music well, I think, but all in all, I prefer the Kubelik version. Part of this is due to the recording quality, especially since the details of the orchestra are more audible in Kubelik's recording. One might think the Uchida/Boulez disc would be the definitive version of this, and indeed, Uchida's playing is technically brilliant; a tour de force of this concerto, and Boulez's conducting is justly famous in Schönberg's works. But at the same time I think that Uchida lacks a certain lyricism that Brendel finds in this concerto, more so in the pairing with Kubelik, but also present in the Vox recording. Boulez, however, grasps the Romantic temperament of the music more consistently than in the other recordings. His orchestra sighs and yearns with profound feeling. This makes me wonder what a Gould/Boulez pairing would sound like. Each of these recordings has its strong points, and a comparison of the four has revealed a few more of the secrets of this concerto to me.


----------



## padraic




----------



## Pugg

​*Beethoven : Violin Sonatas *
*Perlman / Ashkenazy *


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1958.

View attachment 67892


----------



## Becca

Today's commute music, the delightful romp - _Symphonic Metamorphosis_ by Paul Hindemith, the composer of such other light-hearted fare as _Mathis der Maler_ and _Nobilissima Visione_  *









* - Which, despite my sarcasm, I do like


----------



## hpowders

Arnold Schönberg Violin Concerto
Hilary Hahn
Swedish Radio Symphony
Esa-Pekka Salonen

After two exclusive days of listening to nothing but this concerto, I can say the first two movements are terrific music.
The third movement is more complex and I will listen to that portion by itself for a while.

By the way the first movement opens up with a lovely plaintive melody, yes!!! melody!!! for the solo violin that is easily singable/hummable.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Has anyone heard a smoother and more polished version of the suite from _Sleeping Beauty_?- I certainly haven't.










Dame Janet's voice is just about perfect in every way with her selections from _Cosi fan tutte_. The engineered (Philips) sound is outstanding as well.










I'm getting a little verklempt with her _"Le spectre de la rose"_ from Berlioz's _Les nuits d'été_- even at work.


----------



## Vesteralen

CD 7 from this box has String Symphonies 8 & 11 (Lev Markiz/Amsterdam Sinfonietta) and features the version of the 8th with winds added, making it almost like another real symphony to add to the five recognized ones. I couldn't say whether the playing is exceptional or not - some reviewers say "yes" others say "no'. Without having any other version readily available with which to compare it, I give it a "thumbs up".


----------



## Vesteralen

Becca said:


> Today's commute music, the delightful romp - _Symphonic Metamorphosis_ by Paul Hindemith, the composer of such other light-hearted fare as _Mathis der Maler_ and _Nobilissima Visione_  *
> 
> View attachment 67893
> 
> 
> * - Which, despite my sarcasm, I do like


_Symphonic Metamorphosis _is the bomb. It's been on my frequent rotation list for the last two months, though not this version. I used to have the Szell/Cleveland version on LP (in fact, I think I still do), but I've been listening to the one on cpo lately. Anyway, great stuff.


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1974.


----------



## Vesteralen

I'm listening to the two piano version of the better-known piano quintet. I'm surprised I like this version as much as I do. It's my first time hearing this music in this format.


----------



## Kivimees

Bruckner's no. 2:









Daughter Kivimees dropped by my office this afternoon and gave me this box set. It's not my birthday, she just put it on my desk and said, "Spring is here."


----------



## Tsaraslondon

We're voting on *Cosi fan tutte* in the 2015 most recommended opera thread, which prompted me to get out this glorious recording, which has been with me since I was in my early twenties. I've listened to and acquired a few others too, but this is the one I always return to. A stellar cast singing with a real sense of ensemble and infinitely stylish. It wins hands down for me.


----------



## LancsMan

*Haydn: Lord Nelson Mass; Creation Mass* Gachinger Kantorei Stuutgart, Bach- Collegium Stuttgart (Nelson Mass), Oregon Bach Festival Chorus, Oregon Bach Festival Orchestra (Creation Mass), conducted by Helmuth Rilling on hanssler classics.








Giving the first spin to this newly purchased CD, bought on the strength that on a recent (March 2015) edition of the BBC Radio 3 Building a Library this version of the Nelson Mass was given first choice status. So it is a pretty strong performance (as with different players is the performance of the Creation Mass).

Now to spark some controversy I have some reservations about these masses. They both contain wonderful music, but in some of the faster sections I feel that some of the excitement is built up by busy and repetitive patterns in the orchestra, which to my mind is a weakness. But in some of the slower music (like the sanctus in the Nelson Mass) the music is sublime.

Mozart's masses are similarly not perfect works in my book. Overall I have a slight preference for the Mozart masses, partly because I think they have stronger melodic and emotional appeal.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

"_Tzigane_," "_Carmen-Fantasie_"










Korngold minus the talent.










_Tapiola_


----------



## LancsMan

*Schubert: Death and the Maiden String Quartet; String Quintet in C major* Pavel Haas Quartet + Danjulo Ishizaka (in the quintet) on Supraphon








First play of the last of my latest CD purchases. This double CD has the Death and the Maiden quartet coupled with the quintet. This won the 2014 chamber Gramaphone award. Excellent playing!


----------



## Marschallin Blair

GregMitchell said:


> We're voting on *Cosi fan tutte* in the 2015 most recommended opera thread, which prompted me to get out this glorious recording, which has been with me since I was in my early twenties. I've listened to and acquired a few others too, but this is the one I always return to. A stellar cast singing with a real sense of ensemble and infinitely stylish. It wins hands down for me.


I was looking through my collection and I thought I had this recording- but I <pause for dramatic effect> 'don't.' Yeah, I was shocked and amazed too. Schwarzkopf, Ludwig- and I DON'T have it?!!!- I could have_ sworn _that I had it. I would have lost money on that one.

Anyway, I did my shopaholic penance at Amazon.


----------



## Guest

As per my Spend My Voucher! thread, I am now sinking into LvB SQ 1
performed by the Tokyo String Quartet (RCA).


----------



## MoonlightSonata

Beethoven, Symphony No.9

This looks incredibly hard to play/sing... but it sounds amazing.


----------



## Wood

MoonlightSonata said:


> Beethoven, Symphony No.9
> 
> This looks incredibly hard to play/sing... but it sounds amazing.


Who is doing the hard playing and singing?


----------



## Morimur

*Brahms | Schönberg - Symphony No. 4 • Variations op. 31 (Nagano)*


----------



## Mahlerian

Mahler: Symphony No. 3 in D minor
Ortun Wenkel, London Philharmonic Orchestra, cond. Tennstedt


----------



## Wood

Beethoven: Karajan's symphony cycle from the seventies, plus some overtures.

Beethoven 9: Toscanini / NBC I really enjoyed this. Pulsing then really sensitive in turn.

Dowland: Various galliards, pavans etc played by Julian Bream, currently listening to doomed pirate Captain Digorie Piper's Galliard whose crime was to stop looting Spanish vessels and instead turn his attention to the French.

Next up is some church music in Latin composed by John Shepherd.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Richter, Prokofiev, _Piano Sonata No. 2_, last movement

Free-wheel burning all the way.


----------



## ShropshireMoose

Beethoven: Symphony No.5/Leonora Overture No.3 London Symphony Orchestra/Basil Cameron
Beethoven: Symphony No.3 "Eroica" BBC Symphony Orchestra/Sir Malcolm Sargent
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto No.2 Benno Moiseiwitsch/BBC Symphony Orchestra/Sir Malcolm Sargent
Beethoven: Piano Concerto No.5 "Emperor" Daniel Wayenberg/London Symphony Orchestra/Basil Cameron

A selection of performances given in the Royal Albert Hall at the 1959 proms make up this tape. Basil Cameron gives a sprightly and dramatic reading of the Beethoven 5th Symphony (8th August), and the 3rd Leonora Overture is very exciting (31st July). Sargent in the "Eroica" is very good (21st August), and a shade faster than his studio recording. The inimitable Benno Moiseiwitsch is lyrical and dramatic in Rachmaninoff's 2nd Concerto (3rd August), what a fine player he was, one of the finest interpreters of Rachmaninoff who ever lived, how I wish that we had a recording of him playing the 3rd Concerto, he is on superb form in this performance of the 2nd, making one once again regret the scant attention that record companies paid to him in his latter years. He had given piano lessons to Sargent in the 1920s and their rapport is very apparent in this performance, making it a real shame that the last couple of minutes are missing, as are the first forty seconds or so of the fine, vigourous performance of the "Emperor" Concerto, the result of bad tape editing!! Daniel Wayenberg (a new name to me) is superb in this and Cameron follows him to the hilt. Most enjoyable.


----------



## Vaneyes

A recent arrival, recorded 1948 - 1955 at Salle Adyar, Paris. Remastered 2005. C'est magnifique! :tiphat:


----------



## Balthazar

*Liszt ~ Années de pèlerinage: 3e année*. The third disc is as fine as the first two. Chamayou's playing is wonderful throughout.

*Schönberg ~ Erwartung, Op. 17*. Phyllis Bryn-Julson sings soprano while Rattle leads Birmingham.

*Bloch ~ Piano Quintet No. 1*. The Goldner String Quartet joins Piers Lane on the piano. I hear many similarities with Bartók - in particular, portions of the second and third movements sound strikingly like Bartók's "night music."


----------



## pmsummer

CELESTIAL GATE
_Symphony No.6 Op.173, and other works_
*Alan Hovhaness*
I Fiamminghi
Rudolf Werthen; conductor

Telarc


----------



## George O

Marschallin Blair said:


> I was looking through my collection and I thought I had this recording- but I <pause for dramatic effect> 'don't.' Yeah, I was shocked and amazed too. Schwarzkopf, Ludwig- and I DON'T have it?!!!- I could have_ sworn _that I had it. *I would have lost money on that one. *
> 
> Anyway, I did my shopaholic penance at Amazon.




But who would have bet you?


----------



## Guest

This 10-disc set arrived. There's some overlap with Pinnock's Concerto box set (this one also contains the concertos for multi-keyboards), but I can deal with that. I'm starting the the WTC--so far, it's great. Wonderful playing and superb sound.


----------



## Vronsky

*Béla Bartók -- Piano Concertos No. 1-3*









Béla Bartók, Chicago Symphony Orchestra, Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra, London Symphony Orchestra, Pierre Boulez (Conductor), Krystian Zimerman, Leif Ove Andsnes, Hélène Grimaud (Pianists) -- Piano Concertos No. 1-3


----------



## George O

Panorama of Musique Concrète

Pierre Henry (1927- )

Pierre Schaeffer (1910-1995)

Philippe Arthuys (1928-2010)

on Ducretet-Thomson London (London), from 1956

5 stars


----------



## DiesIraeCX

Inspired by the 'Cello Sonatas thread', and by the fact how much I enjoyed his Violin Concerto "Concentric Paths".

*Thomas Adès*: "Lieux retrouvés" Music for Cello and Piano, 2009

- Monica Scott, cello and Hadley McCarroll, piano

The third movement, "Les Champs" is unbelievable.


----------



## brotagonist

Tomorrow would be 5 weeks to the day from when I placed the order: finally it's here (another from the same seller, ordered the same day, is still not here  ). I'm going to make a pot of Yun Nan Dian Hong Full Leaf black tea, read the generously thick booklet and, then, lie back and soak up the music.









Hindemith Der Dämon; Herodiade
Mauser (piano), Albert/RSO FFM


----------



## MoonlightSonata

Bach, A Musical Offering
So clever!


----------



## SimonNZ

"Bresil Baroque", disc one - Ricardo Kanji, cond.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

George O said:


> But who would have bet you?


A darker-shaded blonde. _;D_


----------



## Tristan

*Sibelius* - Symphony No. 5 in Eb major, Op. 82









I've been listening to Sibelius' symphonies in order. I like all of what I've heard so far, but man...there is a reason the 5th is so popular. It is something else--it has to be one of my favorite symphonies, period.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Tristan said:


> *Sibelius* - Symphony No. 5 in Eb major, Op. 82
> 
> View attachment 67916
> 
> 
> I've been listening to Sibelius' symphonies in order. I like all of what I've heard so far, but man...there is a reason the 5th is so popular. It is something else--it has to be one of my favorite symphonies, period.












Mine too.

Are you acquainted with the Karajan/Philharmonia 1960 Sibelius _Fifth_?- its one of the most tremendous Sibelius readings I've ever heard.

The Philharmonia strings in the first movement take off like nothing I've ever heard- and Karajan's ending is the most gorgeously poignant I've ever come across.


----------



## Itullian

Petey, Swan Lake, Dutoit
KUSC.ORG

A magnificent recording.


----------



## Pugg

Beethoven: Hammerklavier Sonata; "Eroica Variations"; "Les Adieux" Sonata 
*Gulda*


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Furtwangler _Tristan_, Act II, Flagstad center stage- echoing in eternity.



















Caballle's "_Sediziose voci_" from her 1974 Torino _Norma_ is sung like Birgit Nilsson meets spun silk. Absolutely _TREMENDOUS_ voice. Drama, 'B+.' Singing, high 'A.'


----------



## MoonlightSonata

DiesIraeVIX said:


> Inspired by the 'Cello Sonatas thread', and by the fact how much I enjoyed his Violin Concerto "Concentric Paths".
> 
> *Thomas Adès*: "Lieux retrouvés" Music for Cello and Piano, 2009
> 
> - Monica Scott, cello and Hadley McCarroll, piano
> 
> The third movement, "Les Champs" is unbelievable.


That sounds really good. I'll listen to it!


----------



## SimonNZ

Pierre Henry's Le Voile d'Orphée I


----------



## Bruce

*Late Night Listening*

Finishing up my day with:

Thomson - Cello Concerto - Hanani with Eddins conducting the Irish National SO









Some people might like this, but I found it rather insubstantial.

Ravel - Un barque sur l'océan - Ozawa conducts the Boston SO
Mozart - Piano Concerto No. 22 in E-flat, Perahia and the English Chamber Orchestra















Sibelius - Symphony No. 6 in D minor, Op. 104 - Rattle conducting the City of Birmingham SO
Simpson - Symphony No. 8 - Handley conducts the Royal PO


----------



## Pugg

​
*Ponchielli*: La Gioconda
1967 recording (Lamberto Gardelli)


----------



## tortkis

Works of Igor Stravinsky (Sony/BMG)








So far, I listened to disc 1&2 (Ballets vol. 1&2) and disc 15 (songs). The ballets are wonderful, and I liked the songs a lot (first time listen.) I am looking forward to checking out the rest of the set.


----------



## Itullian

Brahms 4, Klemperer, EMI
KUSC.ORG

Awesome


----------



## MoonlightSonata

Sibelius, _Finlandia_
Excellent.


----------



## HIDEKI SUKENOBU

I took_ Brahms' #2 pianoconcerto _at first. By C. Arrau with Haitink & ACO. I know I prefer Richter and Mazel Paris O.,which in Japan the late Hidekazu Yoshida a famous great critic described too gloomy. But the later recording of the two Arrau recordings was not satisfactory enough. Now I'm listening to _#1 piano concerto _on the same combination. This is not good, either. Originally I did not like this concerto except for its finale. I'm only interested in how Arrau played this quick and dynamic passage of the movement.:tiphat:


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Marschallin Blair said:


> Furtwangler _Tristan_, Act II, Flagstad center stage- echoing in eternity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Caballle's "_Sediziose voci_" *from her 1974 Torino* _Norma_ is sung like Birgit Nilsson meets spun silk. Absolutely _TREMENDOUS_ voice. Drama, 'B+.' Singing, high 'A.'


I assume you mean Orange, as that is the CD cover pictured. If so, I'd say this is the best of all Caballe's Normas, in a different league from her rather dull studio recording. I have the DVD.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Sunny Mozart for a sunny morning. Mutter's playing just lifts the spirits.


----------



## ShropshireMoose

George O said:


> Panorama of Musique Concrète
> 
> Pierre Henry (1927- )
> 
> Pierre Schaeffer (1910-1995)
> 
> Philippe Arthuys (1928-2010)
> 
> on Ducretet-Thomson London (London), from 1956
> 
> 5 stars


I can't see this without thinking of Dame Hilda Tablet, the composeress in Henry Reed's wonderful 1950s radio plays, she went one better and wrote "musique concrete renforcee" !!!!


----------



## ShropshireMoose

Rawsthorne: Violin Concerto No.1 Theo Olof/New Philharmonia Orchestra/Sir Adrian Boult
Schumann: Symphonies Nos. 1 and 3 London Philharmonic Orchestra/Sir Adrian Boult

It's Sir Adrian Boult's birthday today (born 1889), so these wonderful performances get me off to a good start. I wonder if there's ever been another conductor who did such a wide and diverse repertoire, and as convincingly as Boult did? Well, the Rawsthorne concerto couldn't be more convincingly played than it is here in a performance from the Cheltenham Festival given on 7th July, 1972. Likewise, this is a fabulous set of the Schumann Symphonies, Boult is more exciting than any other conductor I've ever heard in this repertoire, and if the orchestra aren't always quite up to his demands, well, no matter, the sheer energy and joy he gets out of his players more than makes up for it. Terrific.


----------



## SimonNZ

on the radio:

Haydn's Symphony No. 94 "Surprise" - Marc Minkowski, cond.

edit: heh..._liberties_ are being taken


----------



## Pugg

​*Rodrigo* : Concerto de Aranjuez .
*Miloš*


----------



## George O

ShropshireMoose said:


> I can't see this without thinking of Dame Hilda Tablet, the composeress in Henry Reed's wonderful 1950s radio plays, she went one better and wrote "musique concrete renforcee" !!!!


I've never heard any of these radio programs but the character sounds intriguing.


----------



## Schubussy

Igor Stravinsky - The Rite of Spring
Yoel Levi, Atlanta Symphony Orchestra








Just arrived, been on my wishlist for ages. Big fan of this recording.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

GregMitchell said:


> I assume you mean Orange, as that is the CD cover pictured. If so, I'd say this is the best of all Caballe's Normas, in a different league from her rather dull studio recording. I have the DVD.


Isn't the "_Orchestra e Coro Teatro regio di Torino_" the 'Orange' performance?- or is the back cover of my Opera d'Oro cd botched in saying so?


----------



## Metronome

Moving, excellent, imho the best bach organ performer:


----------



## csacks

Listening to Edouard Lalo´s Cello Concert. First time. To be honest, the only piece by Lalo that I knew was his Spanish Symphony. This is a beautiful cello concert, late romantic, complex and equilibrated. It deserves a try. It was performed by Maria Kliegel and the Nicolaus Esterhazy Sinfonia, conducted by Michael Halász.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Marschallin Blair said:


> Isn't the "_Orchestra e Coro Teatro regio di Torino_" the 'Orange' performance?- or is the back cover of my Opera d'Oro cd botched in saying so?


Ah yes, you are right. The orchestra and chorus are from Turin, but the performance actually took place in Orange (in the open air), which is why it is usually referred to as the Orange *Norma*.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Meyerbeer's inflated pageantry and spectacle never seem to grab my attention for very long but Joannie's silvery vocalizations always do.










Charles Gerhardt's National Philharmonic performance of the love music from Act II of _Tristan und Isolde _is absolutely superb in its majesty and sweep. The engineered sound on this cd is a wonder to behold as well. It also has the fastest and most aggressive "Ride of the Valkyries" I've ever heard. . . all of this is unfortunately without singing- but still extremely invigorating all the same.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Donizetti : La Fille du Regiment.*
*Dame Joan Sutherland/ Luciano Pavarotti.*
What could be better on this sunny day?:tiphat:


----------



## csacks

Looking for new pieces from Lalo, I am listening now to his Chamber Music for Piano and Strings. Very nice pieces, very intimate, with a strong Schubertian influence. The performers are in the disc cover. A nice discovery


----------



## Blancrocher

Via Spotify: Rawsthorne's Violin Concertos, Oboe Concerto, Cello Concerto, and Symphonic Studies. On a first hearing I'm most taken with the Oboe Concerto, but I look forward to more hearings of all these pieces.

*p.s.* And I'll try the Rawsthorne disk mentioned by ShropshireMoose on the previous page.


----------



## Vasks

_LPs_

*Walton - Overture to "Henry V" (composer/Time-Life)
Britten - Piano Concerto (Richter/London)*


----------



## schigolch




----------



## GreenMamba

John Adams, Hallelujah Junction, van Raat and van Veen (pianos).


----------



## Vaneyes

*Bartok* String Quartet 5 (1934) was commissioned by Elizabeth Coolidge, and premiered by the Kolisch Qt. in Washington DC. on this date in 1935.

ABQ recorded their set in 1984 - '86.


----------



## DiesIraeCX

*Schubert and Schumann - Pollini, Staier*

*Schubert*:_ Wanderer Fantasie_ and _D.935 Impromptus_ (Maurizio Pollini and Andreas Staier, respectively)

*Schumann*: _Fantasie, Op. 17_, Homage to Beethoven (Maurizio Pollini)


----------



## Pugg

​*Gounod : Faust.*
*Domingo/ Freni/ Ghiaurov.*
George Pretre conducting


----------



## Heliogabo

Pergolesi, Stabat mater
Hennig, Jacobs (cond)
Concerto Vocale

A highly intimate performance with small ensemble. Lovely playing and passionate singing.


----------



## Morimur

*Bartók | Eötvös | Kurtág (Kashkashian)*


----------



## AClockworkOrange

*Ludwig Van Beethoven: Symphony No. 4 & 7
Otto Klemperer & the Philharmonia (1957)*

Whilst this approach may not be fashionable or HIP, it is a beautiful performance featuring a focused Maestro and an equally committed Philharmonia generating great synergy.

It has been a while since I last traversed Klemperer's Beethoven, this disc represents a wise use of circa 77 minutes.


----------



## Mahlerian

Mahler: Das Lied von der Erde
Klaus Koenig, Agnes Baltsa, London Philharmonic Orchestra, cond. Tennstedt


----------



## millionrainbows

*Benjamin Britten: A Ceremony of Carols/Rejoice In the Lamb/A Boy was Born (Argo). *I found this yesterday at Goodwill for 1.99, and I'm so glad I got it. Although it's late for Easter, this disc will be ready for next time, and Christmas as well. I'm not really into Britten, but this is some good choral writing, set to good poetry, and I like it immensely. The Christopher Smart (1722-1771) are great; I never knew a cat and a mouse could be blessed by God, but here it is. I love this sentiment.

_"For the mouse is a creature
of great personal valour.
For this is a true case -
cat takes female mouse
male mouse will not depart
but stands threat'ning and daring.
If you will let her go
I will engage you,
as prodigious a creature as you are.
For the mouse is a creature
of great personal valour."_

Isn't that precious? I love that.


----------



## brotagonist

I've been sort of rushing through, and sometimes lingering on, a few non-classical albums that my non-repeating random algorithm expects of me  so I am still on this one this morning:









Haydn 7 Letzte Worte Amadeus Quartett

Later, I will have a more serious listen to a new arrival:









Hindemith The Demon (1922); Heridiade (1944)
Mauser, Gicquel, Albert/RSO Frankfurt

I gave it a (distracted) preliminary spin last night. I know Der Dämon quite well, in the Wergo recording. This one is immediately different. I recall (it's been 20 years) a much fuller sound on the Wergo and this dry CPO recording initially put me off somewhat (although I am thrilled to have this piece back in my collection). As the album progressed, I changed my mind. I noticed the instruments like never before (did the Wergo recording even have a piano?  ) and the sound is almost chamber-like. I think this will really grow on me, as I hear depths in the work I had never previously noticed.

Herodiade is here presented in two versions: the first, just the music; the second, with a reciter. The music is great and I can easily imagine it as a ballet. Hindemith said that he felt that the text would detract from the dancing. I need to reread the notes, but for some reason, this has resulted in two versions. Did he mean that the version with reciter is never to be used for dance? No matter. Anne Gicquel's recitation of Mallarmé's poetry is very clear and nuanced. I really like this! It gives the music an extra dimension and I want to follow the poem later on (included in the booklet).


----------



## millionrainbows

*Morton Subotnick (1933-): Echoes from the Silent Call of Girona/A Fluttering of Wings; Southwest Chamber Music, Composer Portrait Series (Cambria). Rec. 1998.*

This is a string quartet album, and a very good one, if you like string quartets as I do. There is added processing and computer-generated sound as well. This is the most "human" side of Subotnick I have seen, and I feel I have really connected with him on this. There are all sorts of textures and interest: drones, modern pointillist-sounding passages, and tenderness. It's good listening.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

_The Magic Island_










_Lyra Angelica_










I love the heroic ending of Hickox's _Fugal Overture_.


----------



## millionrainbows

*John Cage: Music for an Aquatic Ballet/Music for Carillon No. 6/Two* for flute and percussion/_*Dialogues* _for bass flute, percussion, and tape/_*Three Studies from Atlas Eclipticalis/Two*_ for flute and vibraphone.

The ballet here is an arbitrary 'reconstruction' of a performance Cage did in 1938. Dialogues is an unpublished piece discovered among Cage's papers after his death. Nonetheless, these are very entertaining, and considering Cage's reluctance to assert his own ego, I'm listening guilt-free, as if this were Cage. It's certainly done in the right spirit. The tape for *Dialogues* (circa 1970s) has a guy snoring, a fly buzzing in a bottle, environmental sounds, cars starting, a guy 'snorking' through pipes and more. The flutes and percussion are nice, too.

The rest of the disc has more 'legit' pieces, played well by Roberto Fabriciani (flutes) and Jonathan Faralli, percussion. This is a continuation of my exploration and acquirement of the 'brilliant' Brilliant series of Cage titles. Apparently these recordings originated in Italy. Usually Brilliant licenses recordings from other labels, but I can't trace this series.

All in all a very good disc, and well worth the budget 11.99 price I paid. I want more of this series.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Egon Wellesz, Symphony No. 2*

This is like discovering a new Bruckner symphony. It's not a pastiche; it's as if Bruckner suddenly appeared in 1948 and wrote in his personal style with the language of 1948.


----------



## millionrainbows

*John Cage: Music for Piano and Percussion; Giancarlo Simonacci, piano; Ars Ludi Percussion Ensemble; other instrumentalists (Brilliant).* Recorded in Rome, 2013.

This is a collection of larger ensemble pieces, and very well played. I really like Simonacci's piano approach with Cage, as he did a brilliant job on the other 2-CD set of *Music for Keyboard 1-83.*

Featured also is _*First Construction in Metal*_ (and _*Third Construction in Metal*_), which uses large pieces of thin sheet metal which are hung-up and struck in various ways. This use of percussion without pitch gets the listener to focus on the sound itself.

This is a 2-CD set, which only cost me 11.99. I highly recommend this entire series.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

millionrainbows said:


> *John Cage: Music for an Aquatic Ballet/Music for Carillon No. 6/Two* for flute and percussion/_*Dialogues* _for bass flute, percussion, and tape/_*Three Studies from Atlas Eclipticalis/Two*_ for flute and vibraphone.
> 
> The ballet here is an arbitrary 'reconstruction' of a performance Cage did in 1938. Dialogues is an unpublished piece discovered among Cage's papers after his death. Nonetheless, these are very entertaining, and considering Cage's reluctance to assert his own ego, I'm listening guilt-free, as if this were Cage. It's certainly done in the right spirit. The tape for *Dialogues* (circa 1970s) has a guy snoring, a fly buzzing in a bottle, environmental sounds, cars starting, a guy 'snorking' through pipes and more. The flutes and percussion are nice, too.
> The rest of the disc has more 'legit' pieces, played well by Roberto Fabriciani (flutes) and Jonathan Faralli, percussion. This is a continuation of my exploration and acquirement of the 'brilliant' Brilliant series of Cage titles. Apparently these recordings originated in Italy. Usually Brilliant licenses recordings from other labels, but I can't trace this series.
> 
> All in all a very good disc, and well worth the budget 11.99 price I paid. I want more of this series.


And all this time I was rolling up my car window for nothing.


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

brotagonist said:


> I've been sort of rushing through, and sometimes lingering on, a few non-classical albums that my non-repeating random algorithm expects of me  so I am still on this one this morning:
> 
> View attachment 67935
> 
> 
> Haydn 7 Letzte Worte Amadeus Quartett
> 
> Later, I will have a more serious listen to a new arrival:
> 
> View attachment 67936
> 
> 
> Hindemith The Demon (1922); Heridiade (1944)
> Mauser, Gicquel, Albert/RSO Frankfurt
> 
> I gave it a (distracted) preliminary spin last night. I know Der Dämon quite well, in the Wergo recording. This one is immediately different. I recall (it's been 20 years) a much fuller sound on the Wergo and this dry CPO recording initially put me off somewhat (although I am thrilled to have this piece back in my collection). As the album progressed, I changed my mind. I noticed the instruments like never before (did the Wergo recording even have a piano?  ) and the sound is almost chamber-like. I think this will really grow on me, as I hear depths in the work I had never previously noticed.
> 
> Herodiade is here presented in two versions: the first, just the music; the second, with a reciter. The music is great and I can easily imagine it as a ballet. Hindemith said that he felt that the text would detract from the dancing. I need to reread the notes, but for some reason, this has resulted in two versions. Did he mean that the version with reciter is never to be used for dance? No matter. Anne Gicquel's recitation of Mallarmé's poetry is very clear and nuanced. I really like this! It gives the music an extra dimension and I want to follow the poem later on (included in the booklet).


And the Seven Last Words does not deserve a serious listen? C'mon people.

Recent listening: Anton Bruckner - Symphony No. 5 in B-Flat Major (Eugène Ormandy; Philadelphia Orchestra).









Exploring Bruckner's 5th. Lots of great music here, as with his 4th symphony. The liner notes mention the fact that this symphony is Bruckner's homage to Bach and later Beethoven, because of its contrapuntal aspects. Was this something Bruckner stated himself or was this an 'interpretation' made by critics?


----------



## jim prideaux

Mozart-Symphonies no.38 and 39-Mackerras and the Prague Chamber Orchestra......marvellous!


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Callas's first ever complete studio recording was made for the Italian firm Cetra in 1952, before she had signed with EMI. The role of Gioconda had furnished her with her Italian debut in 1947, and was the occasion she met two of the most important men in her life, her mentor Tullio Serafin and her future husband Battista Meneghini. Paradoxically she would make her second recording of the opera at the time of her affair with Onassis, and when she was separating from Meneghini.

When Callas recorded *La Gioconda* for Cetra she was still a large lady and at her vocal peak. It was recorded just a couple of months before she made her spectacular debut at Covent Garden in *Norma* and shortly before her only series of performances as Lady Macbeth at La Scala, a role one wishes had figured more in her career. She then went on to sing Gioconda at La Scala, her last performances in the role until the EMI recording in 1959.

Given the sheer animal power and massive, freewheeling brilliance she could command at this stage in her career, you would think this Cetra recording would, in all but matters of sound, win hands down over the later one, recorded seven years after, when her vocal powers were failing, but I'm not sure it's that simple, and, whilst listening to this one, there were quite a few passages where I found myself hankering after the later recording. True, the singing is often magnificent, and it is easy to be swept away by the coruscating force of her delivery, but I find myself missing some of the refinements she has made by the time of the second recording. This may be a controversial opinion, but this one seems to me to be a series of thrilling highlights, whereas the characterisation on the EMI set feels more of a piece, with a cumulative power I don't get here, for all the added security of her voice; and actually there are certain, purely vocal moments, she manages better on EMI than she does on Cetra (the pitfalls of _Ah come t'amo_, the _E un di leggiadre_ section from _Suicidio_, the whole of the section after she gives Laura the sleeping draught).

As against that, I should also state that her performance of _Suicidio_ here completely floored me when I first heard it. I had no idea a female voice, a soprano at that, could sing with such passion, could have such powerful chest notes. It was absolutely staggering and one of the things that first turned me on to the genius of Callas in the first place. If I later got to know the opera better from the EMI recording and place that at a slightly higher level of achievement, it is none the less a close-run thing.

The Warner engineers have done a great job of the re-mastering and it sounds much better than I remember it from my previous CDs, though obviously not so good as the stereo EMI set. One also misses the greater refinement of the La Scala orchestra and chorus.

As for her colleagues, it is largely a case of swings and roundabouts. Barbieri is a much more positive presence than the young Cossotto as Laura, but none of the men on either of the sets are particularly good. Ferraro on EMI isn't very subtle, but he certainly makes a pleasanter sound than the awful Poggi. Honours are about equal between Silveri and Cappuccilli, Neri and Vinco. Votto's conducting isn't much different in the two sets, and remains some of his best work on disc.

One thing is for sure, Callas as Gioconda is an absolute must, and, regardless of any reservations surrounding her colleagues or recording quality, eclipses every other performance of the role on disc.


----------



## maestro267

*Elgar*: Caractacus
Soloists (Baritone, soprano, tenor, bass-baritone, 2 bass), Royal Liverpool Philharmonic Choir & Orchestra/Sir Charles Groves)


----------



## Mahlerian

Debussy: Preludes Book II
Krystian Zimerman


----------



## ShropshireMoose

Tchaikovsky: Suite No.3
Bliss: Music for Strings
Howells: Concerto for String Orchestra
Elgar: Symphony No.2 London Philharmonic Orchestra/Sir Adrian Boult

A selection of Boult's 1970s HMV recordings, all of them superb. He really was one of the greatest conductors of the 20th century. These records were all made when he was in his mid-80s, but you'd never guess it from the vital and life affirming performances he gets from the LPO. Boult always had the measure of the Elgar 2nd, and here, in 1976, he is for my money just as exciting as in his first recording from 1944. All the other performances are equally enjoyable, the Howells reminding me of a bit of wordplay that I made up when I was in my teens, which amused me, but not many others: Q: Why did Sir Adrian Boult the door? A: Because otherwise Herbert Howells! Oh well.......... (wanders off down the road, muttering!)


----------



## ShropshireMoose

csacks said:


> Listening to Edouard Lalo´s Cello Concert. First time. To be honest, the only piece by Lalo that I knew was his Spanish Symphony. This is a beautiful cello concert, late romantic, complex and equilibrated. It deserves a try. It was performed by Maria Kliegel and the Nicolaus Esterhazy Sinfonia, conducted by Michael Halász.
> View attachment 67928


It's worth getting Beecham's performance of the Lalo Symphony in G Minor, which is absolutely superb, and coupled with one of the best performances ever recorded of the Franck Symphony too - and available very cheaply on Amazon, I note!!


----------



## jim prideaux

The Lindsays performance of the Mozart 6th String Quintet (with Louise Williams) and the 'Dissonance' Quartet....


----------



## KenOC

Christopher Rouse, Symphony No. 1 (1986), Alan Gilbert with the Royal Stockholm PO. Slow and gloomy, but good. The right thing for a dark rainy day when your wife's left you, your dog's died, and your pickup's been repossessed.










Or, better yet, play that C&W song backwards and you'll get them all back!


----------



## Vronsky

*Nocturnes*









Michael Landrum (Piano) -- Nocturnes


----------



## SimonNZ

"Three Centuries Of Peruvian Guitar" - Javier Echecopar, guitar


----------



## D Smith

Enjoying one of my favourite conductors on his birthday, Sir Adrian Boult, playing two of my favourite symphonies, Vaughan Williams' No. 4 and 6. Beautifully performed as always with Boult.


----------



## csacks

I selected this disc because I love Beethoven´s violin concerto. The huge surprise is that the companion is as good as the main theme. Lisa Batiashvili and the Deutsche Kammerphilharmonie Bremen magnificently played Beethoven´s violin concerto and then she, with the Georgian Chamber Orchestra played "Miniatures" from Sulkhan Tsintsadze. WOW, Mind blowing!. The guy was a georgian composer who really caught my attention. Full of rhythm and a group of lovely folkloric melodies. I will look for more compositions.


----------



## George O

American String Quartets 1950-1970

pieces by Cage, Crumb, Hiller, Druckman, Feldman, and others

details:
http://www.discogs.com/Various-American-String-Quartets-1950-1970/release/1881610

The Concord String Quartet

2-CD set on Vox (NYC), from 1995
more or less released on LPs in 1973


----------



## ShropshireMoose

Beethoven: Symphony No.6 "Pastoral" 
Walton: Portsmouth Point Overture
Bruch: Kol Nidrei, Op.47 (Christopher Bunting - cello)
Clarke: Trumpet Voluntary
Saint-Saens: Danse Macabre/Wedding Cake, Op.76 (Gwynneth Pryor - piano)
Gershwin: Cuban Overture
Stravinsky: Circus Polka
Wolf-Ferrari: "The Jewels of the Madonna" - Intermezzo
De Falla: Ritual Fire Dance
Rodgers: Guadalcanal
Coates: Dam Busters
Sousa: Washington Post
Trad.:Lilliburlero/The British Grenadiers
J.F. Wagner: Under the Double Eagle
Teike: Old Comrades
Bax: Tintagel London Philharmonic Orchestra/Sir Adrian Boult

A real cornucopia of delights from Sir Adrian Boult. His version of the "Pastoral" Symphony is one of the best on record, I wish he'd recorded more Beethoven. Then a disc of mixed pieces, very pleasing to listen to, this version of Saint-Seans' "Wedding Cake" remains my favourite. Gwynneth Pryor plays it perfectly, it is a delicious performance, just what you'd hope for in a cake! This particular LP was bought by my dad, but I don't think it was as light in content as he'd hoped, so he gave it to me, and I treasure it still nearly 40 years on!! Then a side of the LP of marches, Boult and the LPO really letting themselves go here! Finally one of the best performances you'll ever hear of Bax's "Tintagel," a great favourite of mine. When I first went to Tintagel, ten years ago, as I stood on the cliff edge looking at the waves crashing onto the castle rock, Bax's music ran round my head relentlessly, what a wonderful piece it is. Bravo indeed Sir Adrian, bravo!!


----------



## pmsummer

PIÈCES À DEUX CLAVECINS
_Concerts Royaux_
*François Couperin*
The Smithsonian Chamber Players
Kenneth Slowik; director

Deutsche Harmonia Mundi


----------



## MoonlightSonata

Takemitsu, _From Me Flows what you call Time_

The first Takemitsu I've ever heard, I think, and I like it!


----------



## Guest

No.9 today. OK, the Scherzo is a bit slow for my taste, but the other two movements are sublime.


----------



## MoonlightSonata

Takemitsu - Requiem for Strings

Very intense. Takemitsu is becoming a very exciting discovery.


----------



## Bruce

*Rouse*



KenOC said:


> Christopher Rouse, Symphony No. 1 (1986), Alan Gilbert with the Royal Stockholm PO. Slow and gloomy, but good. The right thing for a dark rainy day when your wife's left you, your dog's died, and your pickup's been repossessed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or, better yet, play that C&W song backwards and you'll get them all back!


That is truly a wonderful symphony. Give his Concerto per Corde a spin. Same emotional atmosphere, and a gorgeous work.


----------



## StlukesguildOhio




----------



## Balthazar

*Haydn ~ Piano Sonatas Nos. 16-20*. Buchbinder plays Hob XVI:14,18,47 plus 2 desunt.

*Bloch ~ Piano Quintet No. 2; Night; Paysages; Two Pieces*. The Goldner Quartet, joined by Piers Lane for the first work.

*Boulez ~ Répons*. The composer conducts the Ensemble InterContemporain.


----------



## Bruce

*Steidl and Simpson*

Steidl - Fire Dreams - Sedares - New Zealand SO

Simpson - String Quartet No. 8 (1979) - Delmé Quartet

Bach - Toccata and Fugue in D minor, BWV 538 (Dorian) - Walcha





















Beethoven - 12 German Dances, WoO 8 - Marriner - A of SM in the F

Eisler - Kleine Sinfonie, Op. 29 - Husman and the Magdeburgishe Philharmonie


----------



## DiesIraeCX

*J.S. Bach - Thomas Adès*

- *J.S. Bach*: "Erbarme dich, mein Gott" Aria from _Matthäuspassion, BWV 244_ (Herreweghe)

- *Thomas Adès*: _Piano Quintet_(2000) (Arditti Quartet and composer as pianist)


----------



## opus55

Dvorak Symphonies 7-9
George Szell and Cleveland Orchestra










Bizet's Carmen
Georg Solti and London Philharmonic


----------



## pmsummer

CANTICUM CANTICORUM
_Song of Songs_
*Orlando de Lassus, Giovanni Pierluigi da Palestrina, Heinrich Schutz, Domenico Mazzocchi, Healey Willan, William Walton, Thomas Tomkins, Marc-Antoine Charpentier, Marin Marais, John Dunstable, Henry Purcell*
Les Voix Baroques, with instrumental ensemble
Matthew White & Stephen Stubbs; musical directors

ATMA Classique


----------



## Manxfeeder

Wellsz, Symphony No. 1

Gottfried Rabl


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

Currently listening to... and loving... Saint-Saëns _Samson et Dalila_ on Spotify.


----------



## Weston

For the Post 1950s recommended list voting. . .

*Adams: Harmonielehre. *
Simon Rattle / City of Birmingham SO (via Spotify)










Not as monotonous as I expected, but still borderline monotonous. Perhaps someday I'll see the fascination with Adams.

*Carter: Three Occasions*
Ryan Wigglesworth / Tanglewood Music Center Orchestra (via YouTube)










I listened to this by mistake trying to hear the Symphony of Three Orchestras below.  The celeste is pretty cool I guess.

*Carter: Symphony of Three Orchestras*
Boulez / New York Philharmonic (via YouTube)










Some really interesting counterpoint, or at least instrumental conversations in this, but it hasn't struck me with quite the impact of some of Boulez' own works yet. I'd go 3.5 stars with this one on firsat hearing. That could improve with familiarity. It is good enough to add Carter to my want list.


----------



## pmsummer

LE MAITRE DE "FRICASSÉE"
_Secular Music of Jean Japart (15th century)_
*J. Japart, J. Desprez, J. Obrecht, A. Busnoys, J. Martini, A. De Vigne, H. Van Ghizeghem*
Les Flamboyants
Michael Form; director

Christophorus


----------



## Pugg

Copland: "Piano Concerto"
[Soloist] Aaron Copland (P), the New York Philharmonic (January 13, 1964 New York, Philharmonic Hall)
William Schuman: "Concerto on Old English Rounds"
New York Philharmonic (April 17th & the 19th, 1976 New York, Columbia 30 Avenue studio)
William Schumann: "To Thee Old Cause"
[Soloist] Harold Gomberg (Ob), the New York Philharmonic (November 22, 1968 New York, Philharmonic Hall)


----------



## MozartsGhost

*Brahms*
_String Quintets Opus 88 & 111_

Boston Symphony Chamber Players


----------



## Easy Goer

Hummel: Piano Concerto Piano Concerto in A Minor and B Minor Stephen Hough with Bryden Thomson and the English Chamber Orchestra.


----------



## MozartsGhost

Four Favorite Trios
Istomin-Stern-Rose

*Beethoven*, _"Archduke" Trio_
*Brahms*, _Trio No 1_
*Mendelssohn*, _Trio No 1_
*Schubert*, _Trio No 1_


----------



## opus55

Haydn "London" Symphonies


----------



## tortkis

George O said:


> Panorama of Musique Concrète
> 
> Pierre Henry (1927- )
> 
> Pierre Schaeffer (1910-1995)
> 
> Philippe Arthuys (1928-2010)
> 
> on Ducretet-Thomson London (London), from 1956
> 
> 5 stars





SimonNZ said:


> Pierre Henry's Le Voile d'Orphée I


My favorite Pierre Henry is Symphonie Pour Un Homme Seul (with Pierre Schaeffer), or this one.









Now listening to:


----------



## Pugg

​
The art of the *Prima Donna *

*Dame Joan Sutherland*, a.k.a *La Stupenda* .:tiphat:


----------



## opus55

Richard Strauss
Die Frau ohne Schatten


----------



## Marschallin Blair

opus55 said:


> Richard Strauss
> Die Frau ohne Schatten





















Opus55, Bohm's your guy, you owe it to yourself to get BOTH of his endeavors: The '77 DG Vienna State Opera performance has more refined, caressingly feminine elegances to some of the choral passages, whereas the '55 Decca has a more tonally-firm young Leonie Rysanek and superb engineered sound.

Same conductor, totally different performances, both indispensable for Bohm-ians. _;D_


----------



## SimonNZ

Jonathan Harvey's Towards A Pure Land - Ilan Volkov, cond.


----------



## Andolink

*Simone Movio*: 
_Di fragili incanti_ (2006) 
for flute, clarinet, violin, cello and piano 
Klangforum Wien, conducted by: Andreas Eberle 
Eva Furrer (flutes), Bernhard Zachhuber (clarinets), Annette Bik (violin), Benedikt Leitner (cello), Joonas Ahonen (piano)

_Incanto III_ (2012) 
for tenor saxophone, percussion and piano 
Klangforum Wien, conducted by: Andreas Eberle 
Gerald Preinfalk (tenor saxophone), Lukas Schiske and Björn Wilker (percussion), Florian Müller (piano)

_… come spirali …_ (2008) 
for alto saxophone, violine, percussion and piano
Klangforum Wien, conducted by: Andreas Eberle 
Gerald Preinfalk (alto saxophone), Annette Bik (violine), Lukas Schiske (percussion), Florian Müller (piano)

_Zahir V_ (2011-2012) 
for saxophone quartet 
SIGMA PROJECT 
Andrés Gomis, Josetxo Silguero, Ángel Soria, Miguel Ángel Lorente









(from an amazon.com reviewer with whom I agree)

He writes incredibly gentle, sparse music. . .

His music is threadbare a times, but knows how to capture the moment. . .meaning he knows how long things should last. . . before they are "spent" worn-away. . .


----------



## Pugg

​*Cherubini: Medea.
Eilleen Farrel *


----------



## SimonNZ

Mozart's Magic Flute - Herbert von Karajan, cond. (1950)


----------



## dgee

The Stockhausen on this brand new recording is exceptionally clear and precise, which makes it sensuous and dramatic - very highly recommended


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

Ludwig van Beethoven - Piano Sonata No. 23 in F minor, 'Appassionata'; Piano Sonata No. 21 in C Major, 'Waldstein' (Alfred Brendel).









Enjoying the Waldstein Sonata more than the Appassionata, at least at this time of listening. The Waldstein has that excellent contrast in the Introduzione (Adagio molto) and many lyrical melodies throughout the 1st and 3rd movements. This was the kind of music that influenced Schubert, I think. I like the 'Les Adieux' Sonata for similar reasons, not sure which of the two I prefer though.

F. J. Haydn - Piano Sonata in F Major, Hob. 16/47 (Rudolf Buchbinder).


----------



## Pugg

*Prokofiev 5* + *Rimsky-Korsakov:* Russian Easter Overture + Capriccio espagnol

MAAZEL / CO (1977)


----------



## SimonNZ

Xenakis' Nomos Alpha - Pierre Strauch, cello


----------



## Andolink

*Poul Ruders*: _Symphony No. 2_
Danish National Symphony Orchestra/Markus Stenz









*Jean-Baptiste Lully*: _Petits Motets_
Les Arts Florissants


----------



## Jeff W

Good morning TC from cold, wet and rainy Albany!









Got my listening started off with the Symphonies No. 4 & 5 by Carl Nielsen. Herbert Blomstedt led the San Francisco Symphony. I really must add more Nielsen to my library...









Next came the Beethoven Violin Concerto and the Franz Clement Violin Concerto in D major. Rachel Barton Pine plays the solo violin while the Royal Philharmonic Orchestra was under the baton of Jose Serebrier. I really like her disc with the Mendelssohn and Schumann Violin Concertos but I think this one is a bit of a dud. The Clement Violin Concerto is not all that engaging and the Beethoven is played fairly slowly, perhaps a bit too slow for my taste. I don't think this one will get played by me all that often...









Playing some more Haydn to finish out. I'm listening to the Paris Symphonies (No. 82 through 87) and No. 88. Antal Dortai leads the Philharmonia Hungarica. Wonderful music to chase the blues away on yet another dreary Albany morning!

EDIT: Actually, one more thing before I head off to bed. Igor Stravinsky's Symphony in Three Movements (I am really late in listening to this one for the SS thread...) Pierre Boulez leads the Berlin Philharmonic


----------



## pmsummer

VIOLIN CONCERTO, LONELY WATERS, WHYTHORNE'S SHADOW, CELLO CONCERTO
*Ernest John Moeran*
Ulster Orchestra
Vernon Hadley; conductor

Chandos


----------



## Marschallin Blair

For Kiri



















The Ashkenazy _En Saga_ has the most beautifully clean atmospheric sound I've ever heard of the piece.


----------



## Heliogabo

Berlioz: Symphonie Fantastique Op. 14 / Tristia
Cleveland Orchestra & Chorus / Pierre Boulez


----------



## elgar's ghost

Hindemith - various concertos/concertante works, courtesy of the cpo label:


----------



## Vasks

_Lovin' my LPs_

*Salieri - Overture to "La fiera di Venezia" (Bonynge/London)
F.J. Haydn - Horn Concerto #2 (Tuckwell/Argo)
W.A. Mozart - Symphony #29 (Marriner/Argo)*


----------



## hpowders

MozartsGhost said:


> *Brahms*
> _String Quintets Opus 88 & 111_
> 
> Boston Symphony Chamber Players


I have this. Excellent!

Everybody who loves chamber music should scoop up all the recordings of the Boston Symphony Chamber Players!


----------



## Vaneyes

For *Tartini* belated birthday (April 8, 1692).

View attachment 67977


----------



## csacks

Late Good Morning TC, busy morning today. Listening to Schubert´s Death and the Maiden, beautifully played by the Quartetto Italiano. Then Rosamunde. It is a spectacular set of 2 CDs. IMO the best interpretation of Schubert´s last quartets.


----------



## D Smith

Inspired to fill in my list for the "Favourite Symphonies in each key" thread, I listened to Myaskovsky's Symphony No.17 in G sharp minor and his Symphony No. 21 in F Sharp minor performed by Svetlanov and the Russian Federation Academic Symphony Orchestra (what a name!). Both of these works were a very pleasant surprise. I especially enjoyed the slow movement in Symphony No. 17, really evocative and moving. The 21st, written on commission for the Chicago Symphony, is alternately dark and bright and thoroughly engaging. This is a work I'll be retuning to. Now I can say I've listened to at least one symphony in every key!


----------



## JACE

Now listening to...

*100 Favorites: # 58*

Carl Nielsen: Symphonies Nos. 4 "Inextinguishable" & 5
Ole Schmidt, London Symphony Orchestra (Regis)










This is such wonderful, exciting, towering music! Schmidt's entire Nielsen cycle with the LSO is amazing, and these two symphonies are the cream of the cream.

These recordings were originally released on Unicorn-Kanchana. It appears that my version, leased by Regis, has lapsed from print. However, the music is now available on the Alto imprint:










Not that it really matters: I prefer the magma of the Regis cover to Alto's icy chill. That image is closer to the spirit of this volatile, warm music.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Compared to the EMI version I had, this ars vocalis version is in a different class. The rather muddy EMI sound has been cleaned up beyond belief.

Things I had forgotten. Bernstein's tense, dramatic conducting, which is just right for this turbulent score, though he makes a few cuts I regret. 
Callas just bursts out of the speakers. I think she overplays her hand a bit in the first scene, but the effect is undeniably powerful.

I have also purchased the Dallas version from this source, which is Callas's most psychologically probing version of the part and am looking forward to hearing how that sounds too.


----------



## manyene

Inspired by the discussion about Prokofiev symphonies elsewhere, the Nicolai Malko version (now on CD) which was one of my first LP purchases many years ago.


----------



## Saintbert

This sort of thing is not typical of me. *Palestrina*, *Allegri* and others, performed by the *Choir of Westminster Abbey* under *Simon Preston* (Archiv Produktion). It sounds beautiful and I enjoy the polyphony. Weirdly enough, as unfamiliar as I am with this genre in general, I've for a long time adored the opera _Palestrina_ by Hans Pfitzner.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

GregMitchell said:


> Compared to the EMI version I had, this ars vocalis version is in a different class. The rather muddy EMI sound has been cleaned up beyond belief.
> 
> Things I had forgotten. Bernstein's tense, dramatic conducting, which is just right for this turbulent score, though he makes a few cuts I regret.
> Callas just bursts out of the speakers. I think she overplays her hand a bit in the first scene, but the effect is undeniably powerful.
> 
> I have also purchased the Dallas version from this source, which is Callas's most psychologically probing version of the part and am looking forward to hearing how that sounds too.












It sounds great. _;D_

- Now, if ars will just do the Florence _Medea_!


----------



## hpowders

Jean Sibelius Violin Concerto
Hilary Hahn, violin
Swedish Radio Symphony
Esa-Pekka Salonen

For me, the greatest of all violin concertos receives 2/3 of a very fine performance.
Only the first movement is a bit too measured.
However the second and third movements are as fine as I've ever encountered.

I've never considered Ms. Hahn to be one of the great violinists, but because of her extraordinary performance of Sibelius, movements 2 and 3, that has changed.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Bernard Herrmann's conducting of Constant Lambert's main title music from _Anna Karenina_ is pure_ nobility_. (The Gamba on Chandos is pure flaccidity- avoid it like the plague.)










_The Enchanted Forrest_ is one of those unjustly neglected pieces that deserved a Stokowski treatment for the great chase music in the score- oh well, one can only wonder how awesome it would have sounded with a conductor worthy of the task.


----------



## Mahlerian

Mahler: Symphony No. 4
Lucia Popp, London Philharmonic Orchestra, cond. Tennstedt


----------



## JACE

Now listening to...

*100 Favorites: # 94*

Igor Stravinsky: Pétrouchka; *Le sacre du printemps
Pierre Boulez, New York Philarmonic Orchestra, *Cleveland Orchestra (Sony)










Boulez's _Rite of Spring_ with the Clevelanders was the first version that I ever heard, and it's still my benchmark. I love how it's so lean and intense, the perfect marriage of interpreter and composition. I've never heard another version that surpasses it. The Boulez/NYPO _Pétrouchka_ is also excellent. It vies with Hermann Scherchen's version with the Royal PO as my top choice.

Generally speaking, I find that I prefer Boulez's earlier, CBS/Sony recordings to his later remakes on DG. I suppose I'm unusual in that regard.


----------



## Easy Goer

Mendelssohn: A Midsummer Night's Dream; Symphony No. 3 Peter Maag and The London Symphony Orchestra.


----------



## DaveS

Haydn: Piano Sonata #3 in C Major. Sviatoslav Richter(rec 1960)


----------



## Balthazar

*Medtner ~ Piano Quintet.* Lilya Zilberstein on piano with other FoM's. Medtner worked on this from 1903 until 1949, but it was not published until after his death despite his having recorded it.

*Hartmann ~ Symphony No. 1 "Versuch eines Requiem"*. Another work with a long gestation period -- Hartmann began this in 1936 as a cantata setting of Walt Whitman poetry, later revising and finally completing it in 1955. It is interesting to hear Whitman's normally gentle lines paired with such jarring music -- I want to track down the specific verses set here. Markus Stenz leads the Netherlands Radio Philharmonic.

*Beethoven ~ Diabelli Variations*. Sviatoslav Richter in a live performance in Moscow from 1988.


----------



## ShropshireMoose

Elgar: Cello Concerto Jacqueline du Pre/BBC Symphony Orchestra/Sir Malcolm Sargent
Elgar: The Music Makers Marjorie Thomas/Royal Choral Society/Huddersfield Choral Society/Leeds Philharmonic Society/London Symphony Orchestra/Sir Malcolm Sargent

This performance of the Elgar Concerto dates from 1963, the year before the one by the same forces issued by BBC Legends. It is superb, apparently after the concert Sargent told du Pre: "I have conducted all the great cellists, but never enjoyed a performance as much as tonight's." It shines through this enjoyment, from all concerned. The Music Makers is from Sargent's 70th birthday concert, 29th April, 1965 in the Albert Hall, it is an extremely exciting reading of this work, Sargent really whips up his forces in the faster sections, in fact I don't think I've ever heard another recording of this piece that is quite as thrillingly convincing as this one. Wonderful!


----------



## Itullian

Schubert 9


----------



## worov

Some Clementi :


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Toch, Cantata of the Bitter Herbs*

I went to my first seder. Well, it was a church re-enactment. Wow, those herbs are bitter.


----------



## SimonNZ

"Sol y Sombra: Baroque Music of Latin America" - Chatham Baroque


----------



## George O

Johann Sebastian Bach (1685-1750)

Sechs Partiten für Cembalo

Karl Richter, harpsichord

2-LP set on Telefunken (Hamburg), from 1960


----------



## DavidA

Some Chopin before bed. Piano concerto 1 / Graffman

One of the truly great performances of this work on disc.


----------



## schigolch




----------



## AClockworkOrange

*Bruckner: Symphony No. 7
Klaus Tennstedt & the London Philharmonic Orchestra

*​








This recording of the Seventh under the baton of Klaus Tennstedt is one of my favourite recordings of this piece. The LPO play phenomenally.


----------



## Itullian

Mendy 3


----------



## MoonlightSonata

Adams - Harmonielehre
Lovely orchestration.


----------



## Guest

Today, the Chromatic Fantasy and Fugue, the Toccatas (which are spread across 2 CDs for some reason), and The Art of Fugue. That's a lot of counterpoint in one day! Exemplary playing and sound.


----------



## Bruce

*Pieces for a Misty Monday*

Being inspired by hpowders's enthusiasm for the Boston Chamber Players, I'm beginning with

Strauß-Schonberg - Rosen aus dem Süden played by the aforementioned band.

Followed by a full orchestra version of Tales from the Vienna Woods by Fiedler and his crew.















Elgar - Serenade for Strings in E minor, Op. 20 - Orpheus Chamber Orchestra















I find in this last recording that Tilson-Thomas doesn't quite capture the excitement of Stokowski's recording. But it comes close. The second movement is where Stokowski really shines. This is a raucous free-for-all which doesn't quite come through in Tilson-Thomas's recording (or Ozawa's, the other recording of this symphony I'm familiar with). But Tilson-Thomas owns the fourth movement. He captures the mystical Ives better than anyone else I've heard.

Finishing with Hubert Parry, Symphony No. 1 - Bamert conducting the London PO


----------



## D Smith

Liszt/Valentina Lisitsa. A very enjoyable album especially for the lesser played works. i really enjoyed the Second Ballade and Hungarian Rhapsody No. 12. Lisitsa brings out the inner structure in these pieces while keeping a forward lyrical momentum. The piano sounds gorgeous as well. Recommended.


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

Well I'm working on delving deeper into Romantic-era French opera. Last night it was Saint-Saëns's _Samson et Dalila_. Today it began with Ambroise Thomas' Mignon with the American mezzo-soprano Risë Stevens whose performance in Fritz Reiner's _Carmen_ I quite enjoyed. This recording is from the Met recorded in 1945. Normally I have no problem with older recordings... but for the first listen to this opera I began to feel the need for something with better sound quality. Incredibly I found this recording with Pilar Lorengar and Fritz Wunderlich on Spotify:










Unfortunately this appears to be out of print. It also appears that the recording is only a highlights of the opera. Sad, because the music so far is quite marvelous. There is a full recording with Marilyn Horne and Frederica von Stade in print... but Wunderlich man!

French opera. The sorrowful stepchild indeed. :lol:


----------



## MozartsGhost

*Rimsky-Korsakov*
_Scheherazade
Symphonic Suite, Op 35_

Orchestre de Paris
Mstislav Rostropovich conducting
Solo Violin-Luben Yordanoff


----------



## Morimur

*Othmar Schoeck - Notturno (Gerhaher)*


----------



## KenOC

Something a bit different. Boris Tischenko, Concerto for cello solo, 48 cellos, 12 double basses and percussion. Ivan Monighetti cello, Mstislav Rostropovich conducting the Russian Symphony Orchestra.


----------



## DiesIraeCX

*Mozart - "The Hunt"*

*W.A. Mozart*: _String Quartet No. 17_ "The Hunt" (Emerson Quartet)


----------



## Itullian

Schumann 3 and 4
An amazing box it is.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Webern, Symphony, Variations for Orchestra, Concerto*

Everybody who reviews this is gaga for it. They seem like flabby performances to me. Am I missing something?


----------



## Easy Goer

Tchaikovsky: Piano Concertos 1-3, Concert Fantasy


----------



## MoonlightSonata

Easy Goer said:


> Tchaikovsky: Piano Concertos 1-3, Concert Fantasy


Do you prefer No. 2 or No.3?


----------



## Easy Goer

I prefer the No. 2


----------



## opus55

Marschallin Blair said:


> Opus55, Bohm's your guy, you owe it to yourself to get BOTH of his endeavors: The '77 DG Vienna State Opera performance has more refined, caressingly feminine elegances to some of the choral passages, whereas the '55 Decca has a more tonally-firm young Leonie Rysanek and superb engineered sound.
> 
> Same conductor, totally different performances, both indispensable for Bohm-ians. _;D_


Nice. Never thought to look for a Bohm performance of this strangely attractive opera. How'd you know that I'm a Bohm fan? :lol:


----------



## MozartsGhost

*Beethoven*
_Symphony No 1
Symphony No 8_

Symphony No 1, The Bavarian Radio Symphony Orchestra
Symphony No 8, Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra
Jochum conducting


----------



## Pugg

*Haydn*: Symphonies 94 "Surprise",
100 "Military" & 104 "London"

DORATI / PH (1972)


----------



## MozartsGhost

*Beethoven*
_Piano Concerto No 5 in E flat major, Op 73
"Emperor"_

The Halle Orchestra
Sir John Barbirolli conducting
Mindru Katz, Piano


----------



## MoonlightSonata

Schnittke - Symphony No. 1

Schnittke is so criminally underrated.


----------



## HIDEKI SUKENOBU

Peter Serkin's Beethoven's Piano Sonata op.27 was attracting me since yesterday.


----------



## MoonlightSonata

Berio - Sinfonia

Wow! Very good!


----------



## Pugg

​*Berlioz *: Symphony Fatastique
*Riccardo Muti*


----------



## Itullian

Pugg said:


> ​*Berlioz *: Symphony Fatastique
> *Riccardo Muti*


How is this version?


----------



## Itullian

Schibert 'Great', Krips
KUSC.ORG

Classic

If this freaking helicopter will go away.
sheeeeeeeeeesh


----------



## SimonNZ

Berio's Sinfonia - cond. composer










Berio's Sinfonia - cond. composer (live, 1997)

my preferred recording, with perfect balance and _clarity_ of all the voices in the third movement (and throughout), though less aggressive overall than some may wish it (see Chailly):


----------



## MoonlightSonata

SimonNZ said:


> Berio's Sinfonia - cond. composer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Berio's Sinfonia - cond. composer (live, 1997)
> 
> my preferred recording, with perfect balance and _clarity_ of all the voices in the third movement (and throughout):


That sounds good, in the recording I heard the voices could be a bit indistinct at times. I'll listen to it when I get the chance.


----------



## Pugg

Itullian said:


> How is this version?


I like the "Italian" way Muti is conducting the Philadelphia in this French music.
Romantic but firm, try the "Un bal", then you know what I mean, (I hope)


----------



## Blancrocher

View attachment 68001
View attachment 68002


Rawsthorne's piano concertos (cond. Bamert) and elegy for guitar (played by Julian Bream, who completed the work after the composer's death). The first piano concerto is especially recommended to anyone who hasn't heard it: it features a beguiling slow movement that often recurs to my memory.


----------



## ShropshireMoose

View attachment 68000


Chopin: Piano Sonata No.3/Prelude, Op.28 No.17/Etudes, Op.25 Nos. 10 and 12
Brahms: Waltz in A-flat, Op.39 No.15
Grieg: Wedding Day at Troldhaugen, Op.65 No.6/To Spring, Op.43 No.6
Grainger: One More Day, My John/Molly on the Shore/Irish Tune from County Derry/Country Gardens
Debussy: Clair de Lune/Toccata from "Pour le Piano"
Guion: Sheep and Goat Walkin' to the Pasture
Bach: Gigue from Partita No.1
Dett: Juba Dance/Prelude
Cyril Scott: Lento/Danse Negre/Cherry Ripe

The fabulous Percy Grainger. I know I've banged on about his performance of the Chopin 3rd Sonata before, but it really is one of the great recordings of Chopin. There are many ways to play any piece of music, but this is one of those rare performances that makes you feel, when listening to it, that this is the *only* way it can be played. The rest of these recordings are just as good, and this is a set that really is worth its weight in gold.


----------



## SimonNZ

Thomas Ades' Violin Concerto "Concentric Paths" - Anthony Maarwood, violin, cond. composer


----------



## ptr

Manxfeeder said:


> Everybody who reviews this is gaga for it. They seem like flabby performances to me. Am I missing something?


Nope, Yours is a quite astute conclusion!

/ptr


----------



## SimonNZ

Leonard Bernstein's Symphony No.3 "Kaddish" - cond. composer










Boulez's Anthèmes 2 - Hae-Sun Kang, violin


----------



## Pugg

On this summer day:
*Vivaldi*: Four Seasons
*I Musici / Felix Ayo *


----------



## jim prideaux

Myaskovsky-27th Symphony, Polyansky and the Russian State Symphony Orch.

Although I already have the Svetlanov recording I could not resist this alternate interpretation from Amazon/zoverstocks-second hand but you would never know and for a negligible amount.........

benefits clearly from a modern Chandos recording and remains a 'great'symphony....


----------



## SimonNZ

Arvo Part's Fratres - Tasmin Little, violin, Martin Roscoe, piano


----------



## Vronsky

*Robert Schumann -- Symphonies Nos. 3/4*









Robert Schumann, Sergiu Celibidache, Münchner Philharmoniker -- Symphony No. 3 in E-flat, Op. 97 "Rhenish" *·* Symphony No. 4 in D minor, Op. 120


----------



## Jeff W

*Stormy Weather doth Approacheth*

Good morning TC from cool, rainy Albany! Today we're expecting thunderstorms! Awesome!









I started my listening ritual with Mendelssohn last night. Claudio Abbado led the London Symphony Orchestra in the Symphony No. 1, the Scherzo from the Octet, the overture to 'A Midsummer Night's Dream', The 'Hebrides' Overture and the 'Calm Sea and Prosperous Voyage'.









I try not to repeat composers in a single evening but I was in the mood for both the Mendelssohn and Tchaikovsky Violin Concertos and lo and behold, this one fit the bill! Isaac Stern played the solo violin while Eugene Ormandy led the Philadelphia Orchestra. Classic performances, IMO.









Flipped around on the iPod for a while to try to figure out what to listen to next. Settled on the Brahms Piano Concerto No. 2 with Claudio Arrau playing the solo piano with Bernard Haitink leading the Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra. Also included was the Variations on a Theme (not) by Joseph Haydn. One thing I noticed about the mix on the Piano Concerto is that the entire orchestra is pushed almost entirely to the left channel while the piano is pushed almost entirely to the right. I don't think I've ever heard a concerto mixed that way.









I've decided to relisten to the Beethoven Piano Sonatas and am starting at the very beginning with the Opus 2 Sonatas (No. 1, 2 & 3). Jeno Jando plays the piano.


----------



## SimonNZ

Milton Babbit's Philomel - Bethany Beardslee, soprano


----------



## csacks

Listening to the lovely chamber music by Camille Saint Saens. Piano Trio Nº1 just now, performed by the Joachim Trio. Sparkling! A good way to start a sunny Friday. Our summer doesn´t want to give up


----------



## Easy Goer

Brahms String Sextets


----------



## Heliogabo

MoonlightSonata said:


> Schnittke - Symphony No. 1
> 
> Schnittke is so criminally underrated.


I think that his time will come.


----------



## csacks

Still with Saint Saens, now listening to Quartetto Avos performing his piano quartet in B-Flat Op 41. Good music indeed! And perfectly played. I had no ideas about this quartet. A very good one


----------



## Vasks

_Sonatas by Krenek, Hovhaness, Casella plus shorter selections played by Susan McDonald_


----------



## jim prideaux

first listen to newly acquired Schumann Cello Concerto-Yo Yo Ma, Colin Davis and the Bavarian Radio S.O.


----------



## Pugg

​*R.Strauss : Salome.
Nilson/ Solti *


----------



## tortkis

Contemporary Czech Music - String Quartets IV (Radioservis)








Václav Lídl (1922-2004): String Quartet No. 3 (1969)
Jan Grossmann (b. 1949): Music For Paintings By Karel Haruda (1982)
Sylvie Bodorová (b. 1954): Dignitas homini, String quartet No. 1 (1987)
Václav Kučera (b. 1929): Awareness of Context , String Quartet in memory of Vladislava Vančury (1976)
Luboš Fišer (1935-1999): String Quartet (1984)
Played by Doležal Quartet, Kubín Quartet, Stamic Quartet, Kocian Quartet, Talich Quartet

Modern, and very melodious.


----------



## Bruce

*Lisitsa's Liszt*



D Smith said:


> Liszt/Valentina Lisitsa. A very enjoyable album especially for the lesser played works. i really enjoyed the Second Ballade and Hungarian Rhapsody No. 12. Lisitsa brings out the inner structure in these pieces while keeping a forward lyrical momentum. The piano sounds gorgeous as well. Recommended.


While perusing the current listenings, I'm listening to the Second Ballade. It really is a good recording. Thanks and a TIPO to D Smith! :tiphat:

In fact, as I listen to some of the other tracks on this recording, I like it more and more. There are quite a few pieces I've never heard before, and they're all excellently recorded and performed.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Robert Simpson's symphonies - currently listening to the often restless no. 5:


----------



## Bruce

*Rawsthorne*



Blancrocher said:


> View attachment 68001
> View attachment 68002
> 
> 
> Rawsthorne's piano concertos (cond. Bamert) and elegy for guitar (played by Julian Bream, who completed the work after the composer's death). The first piano concerto is especially recommended to anyone who hasn't heard it: it features a beguiling slow movement that often recurs to my memory.


I agree completely! Rawsthorne's piano concerti are both real gems. As is his concerto for 2 pianos.









That's the recording I have.


----------



## Bruce

*Singing in the Rain*

Well, okay, there's not actually any singing going on, but it is raining, and therefore a good excuse to listen to

George Chadwick - Melpomene - Serebrier conducts the Czech State PO, Brno

Schonberg - Violin Concerto - Zvi Zeitlin with Kubelik and the Bavarian RSO















As others have done, I've listened quite a bit to Schonberg's Piano Concerto in preparation for this earlier work. I don't yet hear the melody in the first movement--this will require a bit more work. But I want to get used to it a bit before attempting the Hahn recording.

Manfredini - Concerto for Two Trumpets and Orchestra - starring Wobisch and Holler (trumpets) with Janigro and I Solisti di Zagreb from a massive Amazon compilation

Atterberg - Symphony No. 6 in C - Hirokami conducts the Norrköpping SO















with a short, but light, work to finish up

Strauß - Vienna Blood - Reiner conducts the Chicago Symphony Orchestra


----------



## Mahlerian

Bruce said:


> Schonberg - Violin Concerto - Zvi Zeitlin with Kubelik and the Bavarian RSO
> View attachment 68021
> 
> 
> As others have done, I've listened quite a bit to Schonberg's Piano Concerto in preparation for this earlier work. I don't yet hear the melody in the first movement--this will require a bit more work. But I want to get used to it a bit before attempting the Hahn recording.


If you learn the work on that recording, you'll be shocked by how much better Hahn reveals the piece when you finally do hear her version. The Brendel/Kubelik Piano Concerto is a fine recording, but Zeitlin just wasn't up to the technical demands of the concerto and squeaks his way through many of the passages.


----------



## hpowders

Mahler Symphony No. 7
New York Philharmonic
Leonard Bernstein

A Saturday Symphonies selection.

The second of Bernstein's Mahler 7 recordings and the finest performance of this problematic work, that I have ever heard.

The New York Philharmonic was in impressive shape for this live performance from 1985.


----------



## pmsummer

LAUDARIO DI CORTONA
_13th Century Mystery Play: Scènes de la Vie du Christ_
*Ensemble Organum*
Marcel Pérès; director

Harmonia Mundi


----------



## NightHawk

This is an amazing cycle. The instruments are not facsimiles - they are contemporaneous with Beethoven and sound fantastic. They are not in the least thin or tinny sounding, but instead, full, and strong with plenty of color. Brautigam is a brilliant Beethoven interpreter, possessed of a very fine, clean technique and wonderful sense of style. Goes to the top of my three other Beethoven cycles (Brendel 1972 cycle (eloquent), Gulda (kinda wild), and Claude Frank (tremendous set in all ways, good buy) and many albums of sonatas including Gilels, Richter, Perahia, Uchida, Pollini, Watts, and O'Conor. I can't imagine anyone being disappointed with this period instrument recording as compared with any other accounts on modern instruments. (Not selling my modern instrument recordings, though


----------



## Easy Goer

Mario Del Monaco - Opera Arias


----------



## Morimur

NightHawk said:


> View attachment 68027
> 
> This is an amazing cycle. The instruments are not facsimiles - they are contemporaneous with Beethoven and sound fantastic. They are not in the least thin or tinny sounding, but instead, full, and strong with plenty of color. Brautigam is a brilliant Beethoven interpreter, possessed of a very fine, clean technique and wonderful sense of style. Goes to the top of my three other Beethoven cycles (Brendel 1972 cycle (eloquent), Gulda (kinda wild), and Claude Frank (tremendous set in all ways, good buy) and many albums of sonatas including Gilels, Richter, Perahia, Uchida, Pollini, Watts, and O'Conor. I can't imagine anyone being disappointed with this period instrument recording as compared with any other accounts on modern instruments. (Not selling my modern instrument recordings, though


Looks good, but I haven't found any reviews on it.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

I like the 'punch' Martinon brings to the table with his Chicago _Arcana_. He plays it like an aggressive _Sacre_.


----------



## Kivimees

KenOC said:


> Christopher Rouse, Symphony No. 1 (1986), Alan Gilbert with the Royal Stockholm PO. Slow and gloomy, but good. The right thing for a dark rainy day when your wife's left you, your dog's died, and your pickup's been repossessed.


Intrigued by KenOC's description, I have listened to this CD now too. And yes Symphony 1 is a very interesting work, but I found the work, Iscariot, even better!

My thanks for the tip. :tiphat:


----------



## Morimur

*Hanns Eisler | Arnold Schoenberg - Variations, Op. 70 • Divertimento for Wind Quintet*

Hanns Eisler | Arnold Schoenberg - Variations, Op. 70 • Divertimento for Wind Quintet, Op. 4 | Wind Quintet, Op. 26 (Danzi Wind Quintet)


----------



## Mahlerian

Mahler: Symphony No. 9
London Philharmonic Orchestra, cond. Tennstedt


----------



## Avey

All hyped up on that post-romantic stuff lately.


----------



## brotagonist

Still waiting for my long outstanding orders (one, at least, but the others are starting to drag, too  ). The 1950 list got me wanting to hear Varèse's Déserts, one of the very first classical pieces I ever got into as a late teen.










Varèse : Sommeil (original); Offrandes; Hyperprism; Octandre; Intégrales; Ecuatorial; Ionisation; Density 21.5; Déserts; Dance
Chailly/Concertgebouw

Do teens still start with Varèse, like they did back in the '70s? I remember when I first heard these works, I thought they were the wildest things I had ever heard. Varèse slipped more into the background in the subsequent decades (I knew all of the very few works very well; I discovered thousands of other works, etc.), but a fondness for these (and the ones on the other disc) has remained.


----------



## Mika

Had a great pleasure to meet composer Kimmo Hakola yesterday. He mentioned his 'hit single' Clarinet Concerto. I listened it today and indeed it is a master piece.


----------



## pmsummer

FROM ME FLOWS WHAT YOU CALL TIME
TWILL BY TWILIGHT (In Memory of Morton Feldman)
REQUIEM
*Toru Takemitsu*
Nexus Percussion Ensemble
Pacific Symphony Orchestra
Carl St.Clair; conductor

Sony Classical


----------



## George O

Bela Bartok (1881-1945)

44 Duos pour deux violons

Sandor Vegh, violin
Alberto Lysy, violin

on Astrée (France), from 1972


----------



## Easy Goer

Paderewski: Piano Concerto / Polish Fantasy / Overture


----------



## Balthazar

*Copland ~ Appalachian Spring*. The composer leads members of the London Symphony Orchestra in the original 14 section ballet suite for 13-instrument chamber group. A fantastic rendition.

*Dvořák ~ Symphony No. 6 in D, Op. 60*. Pešek leads the Czech Philharmonic.

*Haydn ~ Piano Sonatas Nos. 29-34*. Buchbinder plays Hob XVI:19,20,33,44-46. Things are getting interesting...


----------



## MoonlightSonata

Messaien, Des canyons aux etoiles
London Sinfonietta / Esa Pekka Salonen


----------



## Vronsky

*Igor Stravinsky -- Petrouchka · Le Sacre du Printemps (The Rite of Spring)*









Igor Stravinsky, Orchestre National de France, Daniele Gatti (Conductor) -- Petrouchka *·* Le Sacre du Printemps (The Rite of Spring)


----------



## Blancrocher

via Spotify: Xenakis works from the 50s and 60s (Simonovich etc.)


----------



## Celloman

Bartok - Violin Concerto #2 / Patricia Kopatchinskaja; Peter Eotvos and Frankfurt Radio Symphony Orchestra









I couldn't get a flight to Hungary. This was the next best thing.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Parsifal*

At least until I get bored. This is my first go-round, and I'm listening without a text.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Manxfeeder said:


> *Parsifal*
> 
> At least until I get bored. This is my first go-round, and I'm listening without a text.
> 
> View attachment 68042


Are you _kidding_ me?- that' like watching Olivier on the tv with the sound turned off. _;D_


----------



## SimonNZ

"Codex Martínez Compañón" - Capilla de Indias


----------



## Marschallin Blair

_"Never in the field of human conflict was so much owed by so many to so few."_


----------



## Celloman

Charles Ives - "Concord" Piano Sonata

Gilbert Kalish, piano


----------



## DiesIraeCX

*Schumann #2 - J.E. Gardiner*

*Robert Schumann*: _Symphony No. 2_ (John Eliot Gardiner/ORR)

"The uplifting tone of the symphony is remarkable in the face of Schumann's health problems-the work can be seen as a Beethovenian triumph over fate/pessimism. It is written in the traditional four-movement form, and as often in the nineteenth century the Scherzo precedes the Adagio. All four movements are in C major, except the first part of the slow movement (in C minor); the work is thus homotonal.

The symphony was first performed on November 5, 1846, at the Gewandhaus in Leipzig with Felix Mendelssohn. It was better received after a second performance some ten days later. The nineteenth century ultimately admired the work for its "perceived metaphysical content",[2] but the symphony's popularity waned in the twentieth, owing to its unusual structure." - From Wikipedia


----------



## deprofundis

Ockay thanks guy i bought Jon Leifs based on your recommendation, wow im so amazed saga symphony, i wait for a long time for this one and it cost me my a*** (sorry bad language).But it were well Worth the 40$.It's remind me of brahms hard hitting moment not that the composer dosen have a personnality of it's own.Powerfull yet beautiful, quite striking.

Iceland has talent, iceland is isolated but iceland deliver the goods, im greateful to hear sutch composer, very tonal
pounding stuff, love is work in the end, i can't beleive this was wrothe in the 1950.

:tiphat:


----------



## pmsummer

LES FANTAISIES DE JOSQUIN
_The Instrumental Music_
*Josquin Desprez*
Ensemble Leones
Marc Lewon; director

Christophorus


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

A round up of the usual suspects...

At least that is to say the usual "name" sonatas by Beethoven.

But damn! These sonatas aren't famous for nothing... and Serkin brings them ever so to life.


----------



## Easy Goer

Prokofiev: Violin Concertos Nos. 1 & 2 / Violin Sonata No. 2 ~ Oistrakh


----------



## Itullian

StlukesguildOhio said:


> A round up of the usual suspects...
> 
> At least that is to say the usual "name" sonatas by Beethoven.
> 
> But damn! These sonatas aren't famous for nothing... and Serkin brings them ever so to life.


You can be Serkin of that.


----------



## Itullian

Prokofiev violin con. no.1, Fischer
KUSC.ORG


----------



## DiesIraeCX

*Franz Schubert - 'Fantasie' Sonata*

*Franz Schubert*: _Piano Sonata #18 "Fantasie"_ (Andreas Staier)

Schubert on a beautiful and transparent fortepiano is a marvel to behold. Staier is becoming one of my very favorite pianists.


----------



## senza sordino

RVW Symphonies #7&3 (disk 5) 
View attachment 68046


Prokofiev Violin Sonatas #1&2 and five melodies
View attachment 68047


Stravinsky Petrushka and Firebird Suite, Ravel Daphnis and Chloe Suite #2
View attachment 68048


John Adams Harmonielehre and a Short Ride in a Fast Machine (Spotify)
View attachment 68049


----------



## brotagonist

I put Hindemith's ballets to bed and am now freely rambling (with algorithmic guidance) through my collection. This is what I have got on now:









Shostakovitch Symphony 11; October; Russian & Kirghiz Folk Overture
Järvi/Gothenburg

Symphony 11 is definitely among my favourites. I think I must have 3 versions (or duplicates) of October. Fortunately, I like it. I missed the Overture, as I was writing here  so I will give the disc another go later tonight or in the morning.


----------



## opus55

Bernstein: Symphony No. 3 "Kaddish"










Decided to give Lenny a try. I like it so far except for passages that sound like musical.


----------



## Josh




----------



## brotagonist

Josh said:


>


Are you making some sort of political statement?  There is a jazz listening thread... (I'm not chastising you).


----------



## Itullian

Haydn Clock sym, Jochum, DG
KUSC.ORG


----------



## Pugg

*Schubert*: Rosamunde
*Weber* & *Schumann* Overtures

MUNCHINGER / WP (1974)


----------



## Itullian

Mozart str. quartet 14, Guarneri Qrt.
KUSC.ORG


----------



## opus55

Itullian said:


> Haydn Clock sym, Jochum, DG
> KUSC.ORG


That is a good one.

I just turned on my radio - WFMT. Some special guest interview/performance going on. I have no idea who/what they are.. two voices and guitar it sounds like.


----------



## SimonNZ

Henrico Albicastro's 12 Concertos Op.7 - Collegium Marianum and Collegium 1704


----------



## tortkis

Kaija Saariaho - Chamber Music (Kairos)
Wolpe Trio, Andreas Boettger, Thomas Neuhaus








http://www.kairos-music.com/home.php?il=411&l=deu#411


----------



## Pugg

SCHMIDT-ISSERSTEDT/ WP (1965)
*Beethoven 9 *[Sutherland /Horne /King / Talvela]


----------



## Celloman

brotagonist said:


> Are you making some sort of political statement?  There is a jazz listening thread... (I'm not chastising you).


But it _is_ Classical! Why, the very first track is the _Concierto de Aranjuez_...


----------



## Josh

brotagonist said:


> Are you making some sort of political statement?  There is a jazz listening thread... (I'm not chastising you).


----------



## Josh

Is this okay to post here, jerks, or should it be in the sacred music listening thread?


----------



## SimonNZ

Rzewski's The People United Will Never Be Defeated - Ralph van Raat, piano


----------



## opus55

Josh said:


> Is this okay to post here, jerks, or should it be in the sacred music listening thread?


One of my favorite sacred music recording.

Now listening to some piano trios










It's a family business that sounds good


----------



## Itullian

RVW Sym no 2, Previn
KUSC.ORG


----------



## SimonNZ

Gubaidulina's Offertorium - Gidon Kremer, violin, Charles Dutoit, cond.


----------



## Pugg

​*Gré Brouwestijn : Opera arias *


----------



## AClockworkOrange

*Haydn: String Quartets Op.76*
The Takacs Quartet

This recording is a beautiful collection of performances which I would not be without. Heavenly music to cheer up an otherwise dull and chilly morning.


----------



## ArtMusic




----------



## CMonteverdi

What a wonderful and joyous Triple!

LK


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

Frédéric Chopin - Nocturnes, Op. 9 (Arthur Rubinstein).









Ludwig van Beethoven - Piano Sonata Op. 2 No. 1 in F minor; Piano Sonata Op. 27 No. 1 in E-Flat Major (Hélène Couvert).









Excellent playing by Couvert, as on her Haydn release. Definitely a highly recommended pianist.


----------



## Blancrocher

Xenakis: Cello Works (MusikFabrik); String Quartets (JACK)


----------



## SimonNZ

Nono's La Lontananza Nostalgica Utopica Futura - Gidon Kremer, violin


----------



## jim prideaux

having spent a lot of time recently listening to the Schumann symphonies (mainly Gardiner and Zinman) I found it increasingly difficult to ignore the 'Mahler Edition'-conducted by Chailly and performed by an apparently 'reborn' Gewandhausorchester the set arrived this morning and I have begun by listening to the 2nd,a work that has become my own personal favourite-on first listening this appears very similar to the Zinman/Tonhalle recording,vigorous and really quite impressive.......

now all it needs is a further three points this afternoon (at home to the 'mighty' Palace)....will have the Chailly/Schumann on my ipod for the walk over to the ground!


----------



## The nose

Szymanowski's _Violin Concerto no.1_, _Myths_, and _Chant de Roxane_.


----------



## dgee

Caroline Shaw's Partita for 8 Voices performed by Roomful of Teeth. The work is pleasant enough but the vocal ensemble is staggeringly good - worth a listen


----------



## ArtMusic




----------



## SimonNZ

Carter's Symphonia: Sum Fluxae Pretium Spei - Oliver Knussen, cond.


----------



## Pugg

​
Silbelius : Symphony No.5. Symphony No.7. En Saga 
Vladimir Ashkenazy


----------



## Jeff W

*In which Jeff makes a very quick post*

Good morning TC. Going to make this quick as I need to get to bed quick.









W. A. Mozart Symphonies No. 40 & 41. Trevor Pinnock led the English Concert.









Gustav Mahler and his Symphony No. 7. Rafael Kubelik and the Bavarian Radio Symphony Orchestra.









Beethoven's Piano Sonatas No. 4 through 7. Jeno Jando playing Piano.


----------



## Pugg

​*Vivaldi: Gloria / Magnificat.
Berganza / Valentini -Terrani *


----------



## Easy Goer

Debussy Preludes 1 & 2 - Pascal Roge


----------



## pmsummer

A FEATHER ON THE BREATH OF GOD
_Sequences and Hymns_
*Abbess Hildegard von Bingen*
Gothic Voices
Emma Kirkby
Christopher Page; director

Hyperion


----------



## Bruce

*Soler*

Listening to some of Soler's Harpsichord Sonati via Spotify while checking into all the current listenings.









They are very nice, and the perfect companion while seeing what everyone else is listening to this fine, sunny (finally!) Saturday morning.


----------



## DavidA

Anne Sophie playing various virtuoso warhorses


----------



## Vasks

_Vinko Globokar, trombonist, plays Berio, Stockhousen & others_


----------



## Bruce

*A different Soler*

Beginning today (besides the old Soler) with a more recent one:

Josep Soler - Sonata Fragment - Jordi Maso (piano)









The fragment is rather inconsequential. The other works remind me of Berg, harmonically, but without Berg's melodic invention. There is just not enough variety in these works to hold my interest.

Stravinsky - Petrouchka - Haitink conducts the London PO

and Tchaikovsky - Symphony No. 2 in C minor, Op. 17 - uncredited conductor and the Slavonic PO















Haitink's recording of Petrouchka is excellent, as could be expected. As for the Slavonic PO's recording of Tchaikovsky's 2nd symphony (on a CD I picked up cheap when CDs were first coming out), well, I didn't hear any wrong notes. Well, no, the performance isn't all that bad, but with all the other recordings of this symphony, this is not my first choice. Although I'm not sure there is such a thing as the Slavonic Philharmonic Orchestra, except as a pick-up band for the purposes of this recording.

Michael Colgrass - Dream Dancer (for Saxophone and Winds) - Gary Green conducts the University of Miami Wind Ensemble

Virgil Thomson - String Quartet No. 2 - Kohon Quartet















Dream Dancer is one of the most pleasant pieces I've heard recently. Colgrass has such a way of capturing a magical sense in music.

And I realized for the first time, having recently heard Thomson's 3rd symphony, that the waltz movement in the symphony was adapted from this 2nd string quartet. Or vice versa. The melody is the same.


----------



## pmsummer

EARLY MUSIC
_(Lachrymæ Antiquæ)_
*Guillaume de Machaut, Christopher Tye, David Lamb, Arvo Part, Harry Partch, John Cage, Louis Hardin, Hildegard von Bingen, Perotin, Henry Purcell, Alfred Schnittke*
Kronos Quartet

Nonesuch


----------



## millionrainbows

brotagonist said:


> Later, I will have a more serious listen to a new arrival:
> 
> View attachment 67936
> 
> 
> Hindemith The Demon (1922); Heridiade (1944)
> Mauser, Gicquel, Albert/RSO Frankfurt
> 
> I gave it a (distracted) preliminary spin last night. I know Der Dämon quite well, in the Wergo recording. This one is immediately different. I recall (it's been 20 years) a much fuller sound on the Wergo and this dry CPO recording initially put me off somewhat (although I am thrilled to have this piece back in my collection). As the album progressed, I changed my mind. I noticed the instruments like never before (did the Wergo recording even have a piano?  ) and the sound is almost chamber-like. I think this will really grow on me, as I hear depths in the work I had never previously noticed.


I'm aware of this recording now, and my curiosity has been piqued. I'm gonna have to get it, as I have Hindemith on other CPO sets. Thanks for the review.


----------



## Pugg

​*Puccini : Madam Butterfly.
Freni / Pavarotti/ Karajan.*
_Classic Decca Recording_ 
Enough said :tiphat:


----------



## millionrainbows

Vasks said:


> _Vinko Globokar, trombonist, plays Berio, Stockhousen & others_


I always thought Vinko Globokar was a percussionist, not a trombonist...but here it is. I haven't seen this avant garde series of LPs for quite some time. They should release all of them on CD.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

The Decca Dorati _Firebird_ is a solid but uneventful reading with an unusually powerful bass response in the engineered sound. (But his _Rite of Spring_ in the same cd set is exciting _and _well-engineered.)

My standard for 'fervid reading,' 'quality sound,' and 'engineering balances' is still the Davis/Concertgebouw from the mid-seventies on Philips.


----------



## Celloman

Ligeti - Melodien

This is the first track on CD 1 of the Ligeti Project box that I just received in the mail. I plan to listen to all five CDs in order.

Great piece! Quintessential Ligeti, including florid polyphony, tone clusters, and extreme instrument ranges.


----------



## millionrainbows

I noticed *pmsummer* was listening to this. I just acquired it at Goodwill for 1.99. I am pleased; *Emma Kirby* I have heard of before, and I like her singing. *"O Jerusalem*" is a piece I am familiar with from an another recording.

There is a certain quality of "drone" to *Hildegard's* creations that _really_ appeals to my spirit. I like her back story as well, and would like to see the movie about her. I like this music more than Gregorian chant; it's not as depressing, and is often sung by women, and is generally more uplifting in tone than those depressing old monks.

Plus, her melodic construction is really nice; the way she creates these phrases, and shapes them, I really see the intelligence and superior musical sensibility in her work. Wow, she was something else!


----------



## Heliogabo

Nachtmusik in the morning?
Time for the saturday symphony, Mahler's 7th. 
My choice is Gustavo Dudamel (the Dude) and his young bolivarians.


----------



## hpowders

Schönberg Violin Concerto
Hilary Hahn
Swedish Radio Symphony
Esa-Pekka Salonen

After putting in the required time (a week of nothing but this concerto), I am convinced and ready to declare this work a masterpiece, something many of you on TC already know.

So, I thank posters like Mahlerian, PetrB, etc; for talking up this concerto, because it was their influence that got me to buy this recording. :tiphat:


----------



## hpowders

Heliogabo said:


> Nachtmusik in the morning?
> Time for the saturday symphony, Mahler's 7th.
> My choice is Gustavo Dudamel (the Dude) and his young bolivarians.
> 
> View attachment 68083


Nachtmusik in the morning.

Nachtmusik in the evening.

Nachtmusik at suppertime.


----------



## millionrainbows

I found this at, yes, *Goodwill,* and figured it was jazz, without looking at the track listings. For 1.99, why bother? This is the way I listen to stuff I would not normally buy, for one reason or another...unfamiliarity with the artists, or even disdain, more commercial stuff I don't want to pay for; all the foilbles of being a seeker of the obscure.

This surprised me - it's classical! *Rene Fleming* is on it, and the singing is just beautiful. There's Bach, and a sampling of Spanish composers, and more. I've always held *Dave Grusin* (keyboards) in high esteem, but always wrote off *Lee Ritenour *as a B-string ersatz jazz guitarist. It's edifying to see him involved in such a noble undertaking. All in all, well worth $1.99.


----------



## Mahlerian

Saturday Symphony:
Mahler: Symphony No. 7
London Philharmonic Orchestra, cond. Tennstedt









Live recording from May, 1993.


----------



## Becca

At 10am PDT / 1pm EDT, a live stream from the Philharmonie in Berlin on the Digital Concert Hall...

Berlioz -_ La Damnation de Faust_
Joyce DiDonato, Charles Castronovo, Ludovic Tezier - Berlin Philharmonic cond. Sir Simon Rattle


----------



## Easy Goer

Benno Moiseiwitsch Plays Schumann & Brahms


----------



## brotagonist

Vormittagsmusik:










Mozart Klarinettenkonzert; Konzert für Flöte und Harfe
Böhm/Wiener


----------



## Itullian

Wagner, Immolation Scene, Solti/Nilsson
KUSC.ORG
Before D Carlo


----------



## Heliogabo

*Karol Szymanowski
Symphony No. 4 "Symphonie Concertante", op. 60*
Polish State Philarmonic Orchestra
Tadeusz Zmudzinski, piano
Karol Stryja, conductor


----------



## tortkis

William Duckworth: The Time Curve Preludes by R. Andrew Lee (Irritable Hedgehog)








http://recordings.irritablehedgehog.com/album/william-duckworth-the-time-curve-preludes
I've been wanting to hear this first postminimalism work (Gann). The major influence is Satie?


----------



## senza sordino

Arvo Pärt Fratres, Cantus, Frates, Tabula Rasa - I've had this CD for years, it's definitely in my top 40 play list.
View attachment 68088


Gubaidulina Offertorium and Homage to TS Eliot, I listened to Offertorium twice! I love how she uses percussion, not as a way to pound out the rhythm but to increase the sound palette. I really like this CD, I've only had it eight months but it's fast becoming part of my top 40 list. 
View attachment 68089


Gubaidulina Canticle of the Sun, Homage to Marina Tsvetayeva (Spotify)
View attachment 68090


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 2012, 2003.


----------



## Saintbert

Currently playing in my head whenever I'm NOT listening to music is Allegri's _Miserere_, but otherwise...

*Rodrigo's* *Concierto de Aranjuez* and *Fantasia para un gentilhombre*, with soloist *Narciso Yepes*, guitar, and *García Navarro* conducting the *Philharmonia Orchestra* and the *English Chamber Orchestra* (DG/Universal, a Japanese SACD release). Marrying guitar and orchestra would seem a challenge in itself but there's even more going on dynamically here. Already the concerto is like three different worlds within one. I first got to know the piece when a friend of my grandmother's played the slow movement on the piano at her memorial.


----------



## Morimur

*Beethoven | Bernstein - Violin Concerto • Serenade (Hahn, Zinman)*


----------



## maestro267

*Elgar*: The Apostles
Soloists, London Philharmonic Orchestra and Choir/Boult


----------



## Guest

Received this compilation today and started with Penderecki's "La Folia" for solo violin. Lordy, sounds cruelly difficult, but Mutter plays it with enormous aplomb and intensity.


----------



## LancsMan

*Jehan Alain: Organ music * Marie-Claire Alain on Erato








I must say I love the organ music of Jehan Alain. I'm listening to the second disc of a two CD set of his organ music played by his sister.


----------



## Vaneyes

For "Saturday Symphony" listening. Recorded May 1971 by Kenneth Wilkinson. 24-bit remastered in 2008.


----------



## omega

*Mahler*
_Symphony No.7_
Claudio Abbado | Berliner Philharmoniker








Splendid! I especially love Abbado's treatment of the First movement: a glorious moment of pure Mahler. This performance is a real gem.


----------



## LancsMan

*Mahler: Symphony No. 7* Chicago Symphony Orchestra conducted by Claudio Abbado on DG.








My only recording of this symphony. A symphony I find somewhat problematic. 
I think the first movement is one of Mahler's greatest movements.

And I particularly love the 4th movement with the guitar and mandolin - and very much disagreed with a friend who I heard this with in the concert hall. He considered these as 'gimmicks'. I will admit I tend to prefer hearing this movement recorded rather than live in the concert hall because the mandolin and guitar can be brought forward in the recording balance.

My problem with the symphony is the final movement. I do enjoy 'the sound it makes' - and on this level it's fine. I just find it hard to fully take it seriously as a fitting conclusion.


----------



## Morimur

*Alban Berg | Igor Stravinsky - Violin Concertos (Perlman, Ozawa, BSO)*


----------



## Haydn man

Not had much time to listen this past week, and this is what I managed today
Mahler 7 from this set for the SS


----------



## D Smith

For Saturday Symphony: Mahler Symphony No. 7/ Gergiev/LSO Live. I thought I would try a new recording of this, one of my favourite Mahler symphonies, rather that the tried and true Bernstein. I should have stayed at home. Gergiev is aggressive and too fast in some sections and I feel loses some of the inner structure of the work. He is at his best in the slower sections I think. Having heard him conduct Prokofiev and Mussorgsky marvelously, perhaps Mahler isn't his cup of tea? But what is really bad is the recording itself. The orchestra sounds thin and veiled with no depth or life to it. I don't know if this is because of the venue or the way it was recorded but I certainly did not enjoy listening to it. I'm sticking with Bernstein for future listening.


----------



## George O

Bela Bartok (1881-1945): Sonata for Two Pianos and Percussion

Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart (1756-1791): Andante with Five Variations, K. 501

Claude Debussy (1862-1918): "En blanc et noir"

Martha Argerich, piano
Stephen Bishop Kovacevich, piano
Willy Goudswaard, percussion
Michael de Roo, percussion

on Philips (Italy), from 1977


----------



## SimonNZ

"Corpus Christi à Cusco" - Ensemble Elyma


----------



## Heliogabo

*Johannes Brahms*
Piano quartets 1-3
Piano trio in A, Op. Posth.









Beaux Arts Trio & company

****

Violin sonatas 1-3









Itzhak Perlman, violin
Vladimir Ashkenazy, piano


----------



## Guest

These two concertos, while not wildly memorable, are nice enough, and considerably less bombastic than his 3rd Symphony (Perhaps a little bombast would shake them up a bit!). Well played and recorded.


----------



## SimonNZ

Stockhausen's Momente - cond. composer


----------



## MoonlightSonata

Boulez - Le Marteau sans Maitre


----------



## Balthazar

*Hartmann ~ Symphony No. 2*. James Gaffigan leads the Netherlands Radio Philharmonic in this single movement symphony. I like the plaintive saxophone solo, and the quiet close is rather memorable.

*Beethoven ~ Piano Sonata No. 4 in E flat, Op. 7*. Michelangeli (shown), Goode, Brendel.

*Mahler ~ Symphony No. 7*. Bernstein leads the NY Philharmonic on DG for SS.


----------



## Easy Goer

Tchaikovsky - Overture 1812 / Romeo & Juliet / Capriccio Italien


----------



## Heliogabo

*Franz Schubert - Winterreise Op. 89*

Dietrich Fischer-Dieskau
Jörg Demus, piano









On Vinyl


----------



## SimonNZ

Ligeti's Requiem - Jonathan Nott, cond.

...and wondering, not for the first time, why there are so few recordings of this work, and none by a "big name" conductor.

Am I right in thinking that there no DG album with it? And that even the Francis Travis recording used in 2001 exists only as that single movement?


----------



## Weston

George O said:


> Bela Bartok (1881-1945): Sonata for Two Pianos and Percussion
> 
> Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart (1756-1791): Andante with Five Variations, K. 501
> 
> Claude Debussy (1862-1918): "En blanc et noir"
> 
> Martha Argerich, piano
> Stephen Bishop Kovacevich, piano
> Willy Goudswaard, percussion
> Michael de Roo, percussion
> 
> on Philips (Italy), from 1977


One would think this a Carpenters Greatest Hits album at a casual glance.



SimonNZ said:


> Ligeti's Requiem - Jonathan Nott, cond.
> 
> ...and wondering, not for the first time, why there are so few recordings of this work, and none by a "big name" conductor.
> 
> Am I right in thinking that there no DG album with it? And that even the Francis Travis recording used in 2001 exists only as that single movement?


You don't really need a big name conductor. Peter Eötvös / WDR Rundfunkchor Köln does a superb job -- the best version I've heard.


----------



## Dave Whitmore

Janine Jansen e.a.: Pianotrio in Bes van Schubert


----------



## brotagonist

Out in the country all day, albeit in the car (it was unbelievably windy, at times I could barely open the car door  ), but still a pleasant drive.

Having a late supper and about to listen to:

Mahler Symphony 7 (Bernstein/Vienna)


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

Discs 1 & 2... delving into this great oeuvre of Beethoven's once again.

Then on to my needed Mozart fix:










Then back to Bernstein:










Disc 1: Candide, West Side Story, etc...


----------



## Pugg

Schubert: Arpeggione Sonata in A minor*;
Schumann: Fantasiestücke; Drei Romanzen; Cello Concerto
Gendron/Françaix*/OSR/Ansermet


----------



## Weston

I see a lot of others listening to post 1950s works too for some reason. 

*Ligeti: Violin Concerto*
Reinbert de Leeuw / Asko Ensemble or Shoenberg Ensemble or both (I'm not sure which)










I've heard this piece several times before but now with my recently found personal breakthrough in connecting with modern and contemporary works it sounds astonishing!

*Lutoslawski: Symphony No. 3*
Esa-Pekka Salonen / Los Angeles Philharmonic Orchestra










Another astonishing work. The orchestration is idiosyncratic.

*Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C#m, Op. 131 *
Theodore Kuchar / Ukraine National Symphony Orchestra










Barely post-1950, and almost jarringly sweet compared to the earlier works for me tonight. I doubt I'll be voting for this in the recommended post 1950s list, but it's a highly enjoyable post-romantic work, movement 1 sounding mature and moving and very Russian.


----------



## tortkis

Mix Pierre Henry 01.1 (Philips)
Une Tour De Babel (1999)
Tokyo 2002 (1998) 









Mix Pierre Henry 01.3 (Philips)
Messe De Liverpool (1967)
Fantaisie Messe Pour Le Temps Présent (1967/97) 









_Une Tour De Babel_ is a grand work. Great art of sounds.


----------



## SimonNZ

Lutoslawski's Symphony No.3 - cond. composer


----------



## Celloman

Weston said:


> *Ligeti: Violin Concerto*
> Reinbert de Leeuw / Asko Ensemble or Shoenberg Ensemble or both (I'm not sure which)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've heard this piece several times before but now with my recently found personal breakthrough in connecting with modern and contemporary works it sounds astonishing!


This is a particular favorite of mine because it uses such a colorful palette of textures and tricks, yet it is completely organic and creates a satisfying whole. Ligeti juxtaposes old musical techniques such as the hocket and the passacaglia with thoroughly modern ones and the effect is a strident blend of several hundred years of music history.

I'm glad to see that you've enjoyed it. Quite a few works on the seconded list haven't seen my ear yet, so I've got plenty of work to do! Have fun listening.


----------



## Pugg

*Brahms : Violin Sonatas.
Dumay / Lortie *
_Every Brahms fan should have this disc. 
_


----------



## SimonNZ

Ligeti's Violin Concerto - Patricia Kopatchinskaja, violin, Peter Eotvos, cond.


----------



## senza sordino

Mahler 7
View attachment 68106

Walton 1, Takemitsu From me flows what you call time
View attachment 68107

Stravinsky Apollo, Agon and Orpheus
View attachment 68108


----------



## Blancrocher

via Spotify:

Xenakis: Pleiades, Psappha (Kroumata Percussion Ensemble)


----------



## SimonNZ

Takemitsu's Requiem For String Orchestra - Seiji Ozawa, cond.










Stravinsky's Threni - cond. composer










Hartmann's Symphony No.6 - Christoph Poppen, cond.


----------



## Pugg

*Natalie Dessay* : mad scenes


----------



## Blancrocher

via Spotify:

Rawsthorne: chamber works (Rogeri Trio, etc.); string quartets (Maggini)


----------



## George O

Bohuslav Martinu (1890-1959): Koncert pro klavir a orchestr

Dagmar Baloghová, piano
Symfonicky Orchestr cs. Rozhlasu (Prague Radio Symphony Orchestra) / Josef Hrncir

Dmitri Shostakovich (1906-1975): 24 Preludii a fug pro klavir, op 87 (7 & 24 only)

Dagmar Baloghová, piano

on Panton (Prague), from 1976


----------



## D Smith

Handel: Israel in Egypt. Gardiner/Monteverdi Choir and others. This is a generally good recording. The chorus and orchestra are excellent. The soloists are mostly fine but there is one quite bad one unfortunately. Gardiner does a good job leading his forces although, as is his habit, takes some sections too fast, almost as if he is racing to get through them.


----------



## Jeff W

*In which Jeff listens to Symphonycast*

Good morning TC from bright and sunny Albany! Sunday morning is time for Symphonycast!

This week's program features the Berlin Radio Symphony Orchestra under the baton of Marek Janowski performing Beethoven's Triple Concerto (soloists are: Ylianna Avdeeva - Piano, Carolin Widmann - Violin and Wolfgang E. Schmidt - Cello) and the Symphony No. 6 'Pastoral'.


----------



## Vasks

_Previewing a newly acquired disc_


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1992.


----------



## Bruce

*Father of Zeus*

As I scan the Current Listenings, I'm taking my cue from pmsummer,









And it makes a rather pleasant way to start a sunny day of the sun.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Ravel : Gaspard de la Nuit .
Ivo Pogorelich* :tiphat:


----------



## Bruce

*Music of the Night (not Hugo)*

actually, I listened to these late last night, but it got late, I got tired, and I didn't have time to post.

Smetana - Czech Dances II - Kvapil (piano)









Beautiful little pieces, certainly the equal of Mendelssohn's Songs without Words, or Grieg's Lyric Pieces.

Stravinsky - Orpheus - Muti - Philadelphia Orchestra

This was a recording I made many years ago from a Philadelphia Orchestra broadcast. Orpheus is not one of my favorite works by Stravinsky. Perhaps seeing it performed as a ballet instead of listening to it as a concert piece would help.

Vaughan-Williams - Fantasia on "Old 104th" Psalm Tune - Peter Katin with Boult and the London PO and Chorus









Pizzetti - Canti della stagione alta (or Songs of the High Season, a concerto for piano and orchestra) - Susan Stefani Caetani (piano) with Oleg Caetani conducting the Robert Schumann Philharmonic Orchestra









But this struck me as rather tedious fare. I may have to spend more time with it later.

Then just a few short pieces to finish up,

Rachmaninov - Prelude in E-flat, Op. 23, No. 9 (Ashkenazy), Schumann's Novelette in D, Op. 21, No. 3 (Block), Scarlatti's Sonata in E minor, K.15 (Sgrizzi), and Mertz's Kindermärchen, Op. 13, No. 3 played on the guitar by David Leisner.


----------



## schigolch




----------



## StlukesguildOhio

I've long been a fan of Art Songs... beginning with Schubert's lieder. Some years back I fell in love with French "art songs" or _mélodies_. Anne Sophie von Otter is one of the finest singers of art song from diverse sources and languages. She made a marvelous recording of Berlioz' _Les Nuits d'éte_ and other _mélodies_. The first disc I bought by her remains a favorite today:










This is a collection of French songs for voice and diverse chamber ensemble by composers including Faure, Ravel, Chausson, etc...

_Douce France_ is a two-disc set of French _mélodies_ and _chansons_ of more popular/populist songs.

Its a perfect start to a Sunday morning.


----------



## brotagonist

Such elegance!









Satie Gymnopedies; Gnossiennes; Poudre; Relâche; Pièces froides; Piccadilly; Jack-in-the-box; Belle excentrique; Mercure
Ciccolino; Queffélc; O Toulouse (Plasson); and others


----------



## Easy Goer

Mozart - Requiem


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

schigolch said:


>


I must get around to picking up more operas by Prokofiev. Currently, all I have is _War & Peace_. It appears that the best way to go about getting Prokofiev's operas at present is through the Gergiev box set, which is how I went about getting Rimsky-Korsakov's operas.


----------



## Heliogabo

*Discovering Mitsuko Shirai*

I´m falling in love with Mitsuko Shirai / Hartmut Höll's lieder albums (via Spotify).

After Alban Berg, now is the turn for a lovely Brahms´s lieder album


----------



## jim prideaux

having now listened repeatedly to Chailly and the Gewandhausorcheter recordings of the 'Mahler Editions' of the four Schumann symphonies I can only conclude that they really are 'something else'-to what extent the obvious success of these recordings is down to Mahler, Chailly or the orchestra might be difficult for an 'amateur' like myself to comment on but this really is inspired music making!!!!!


----------



## JACE

NP our Saturday Symphony:










Mahler: Symphony No. 7 / Rafael Kubelik, Bavarian Radio Symphony Orchestra

EDIT:
Yowee, this opening movement is SO beautiful!!!


----------



## hpowders

Stravinsky Le Sacre du printemps
Kirov Orchestra
Valery Gergiev

Magnificent performance!

The most tense performance of this great score that I've ever heard.

Excellent sonics to go with it.


----------



## AClockworkOrange

*Brahms: Symphony No. 2 & Academic Festival Overture
Leonard Bernstein & the Wiener Philharmoniker*​


----------



## hpowders

Anton Webern Symphony
Alban Berg Three Orchestral Pieces
New York Philharmonic
Leonard Bernstein
"Live" performances.


----------



## MozartsGhost

*Mozart*
_In the Gardens of Mirabell_

The Columbia Symphony Orchestra
Bruno Walter Conducting


----------



## Vasks

StlukesguildOhio said:


> This is a collection of French songs for voice and diverse chamber ensemble by composers including Faure, Ravel, Chausson, etc...Its a perfect start to a Sunday morning.


I truly enjoy this album too. The added instruments makes it a special treat.


----------



## opus55

Mozart: Oboe Quartet in F Major, K.370
_Mozart Oboe Quartet_


----------



## Mahlerian

Mahler: Symphony No. 5
London Philharmonic Orchestra, cond. Tennstedt









Live recording from December, 1988.


----------



## NightHawk

@Morimur - correction to my Brautigam/Beethoven post.



Morimur said:


> Looks good, but I haven't found any reviews on it.


After looking for reviews and finding some on individual sonatas issued before the boxed set reference 'fortepiano facsimiles' made by Roger McNulty I checked my liner notes more carefully. I was in error - the instrumentarium gives photos of the originals (3 instruments) and they were made by McNulty. Sorry for the mislead. However, here is an interesting review given below with comment by McNulty: BEST, NIGHTHAWK

~~~~~~~~

http://www.fortepiano.eu/fr/recordings/cd-reviews/611.html

R.Brautigam - Beethoven vol.2

Ronald Brautigam
Ludwig van BEETHOVEN
Complete Works for Solo Piano * Vol. 2
BIS records
Review by Tony Haywood

http://www.musicweb-international.com

Ludwig van BEETHOVEN (1770-1827)
Complete Works for Solo Piano * Vol. 2
Piano Sonatas: No.1 in F minor, Op.2 No.1 (1793-95) [16'10]; No.2 in A major, Op.2 No.2 (1793-95) [22'33]; No.3 in C major, Op.2 No.3 (1793-95) [26'44]; No.19 in G minor, Op.49 No.1 (1797) [6'55]; No.20 in G major, Op.49 No.2 (1795) [7'47]
Ronald Brautigam (fortepiano by Paul McNulty, 2001)
Recorded in Österaker Church, Sweden, August 2004
BIS SACD 1363 [81'04]

Let me nail my colours to the mast and say that, although I am a convert to period instrument performances, I have never been a fan of fortepianos, especially in music after Haydn. Even luminaries such as Melvyn Tan, Andreas Staier and Malcolm Bilson, superb players as they are, have not been able to make me enjoy hearing famous sonatas played on an instrument that at best sounds like an out-of-tune pub piano, with clattering keys and zero sustaining power.

So my surprise at the quality of the present disc is such as to make me eat my words. I had realised that Volume 1 had some very positive reviews, not least in these columns, and I have been an admirer of Brautigam's fiery, positive playing for some time. However, it's fair to say that my breath was taken away by the mixture of superb instrument, vital, energetic playing and crystal clear recording. First mention must be of the piano, which is one of the real stars of the show. Maybe it's because it's a copy, using sturdier modern materials, but action and pedal noise are virtually inaudible. The tonal range also seems far greater than anything I've experienced with these types of instrument before; the top has a bell-like clarity, mid-range is nice and even and the bottom end is far richer than I expected, allowing Beethoven's daring harmonies and thunderous bass lines to jump out of the speakers with astonishing impact. The tuning and regulation appear spot-on, with the piano taking everything that Brautigam (and Beethoven) can throw at it.

All this would not really matter, of course, if the playing were limp, anodyne or just plain dull. No chance. These Op.2 sonatas were written for the young virtuoso pianist/composer to show off his gifts and Brautigam relishes the challenges they offer. Right from the start of the F minor, where Beethoven takes the Haydn-like upwards arpeggio and turns it into a gesture of defiance, we are aware of a new kid on the block in Vienna, someone who demands to be heard. Brautigam understands this, spitting out the line and its answer with an almost venomous glee. His technique is phenomenal, no doubt helped by the lighter keyboard action, so that even the most hazardous passages, such as the notorious broken octaves in the A major's first movement (1'19, track 5) are totally accurate. Slow movements often suffer with a period piano, but not here. Brautigam chooses sensible speeds, keeping a flow and momentum without losing poetry, and the piano really behaves itself for him, with plenty of even tone and resonance. Finales have rhythmic buoyancy that is simply invigorating, as in the wonderful Rondo of the C major, where Brautigam's refusal to rush lets the tricky embellishments be incorporated with relative ease. I have at least four complete cycles of the Beethoven sonatas (Jando, Goode, Barenboim (EMI) and Kempff's mono cycle) and have always loved these early Op.2 pieces, but I have to say even this illustrious company has not bowled me over in quite the same way as this BIS disc. I agree with Michael Holden's Observer review that after the fire and brimstone of the Op.2s, the two little sonatas tucked away at the end are almost an anti-climax. Almost certainly written for pupils to play, and hence sounding innocent and technically undemanding, they still offer delights in the right hands. I do love Brautigam's straight-up simplicity, letting the music do the talking, which is not to say it's ever boring - the delightful finale of Op.49 No.2 has never sounded so lilting or lyrical.

If future discs keep up the standards of the first two, this cycle will be one to be reckoned with. At over 81 minutes it's exceptional value anyway, but the playing is of star quality, and even the quirky artwork is being followed through. Go on - rediscover your Beethoven sonatas!

Tony Haywood

Dear Tony Haywood,

I read with interest your very pleasing review of Ronald's Beethoven, then I found out you're a technician, which makes my day! The tuning stays pretty well in the church, but I do try to stay on top of it. The materials I use are from the same region, indeed for the spruce, from the same forest that was known to be preferred by the Viennese trade from 1790's on. The hammers are scrupulously duplicated in species of wood (unsteamed pear for shanks, linden for hammer heads ), I go to great lengths to measure and reproduce the mass and elasticity of the hammer/shank assembly. The soundboards of my Walter and My Graf are replicas of the examples I was fortunate to measure, where the Walter rib profiles are measured every 3cm along their length, giving varying heights which I reproduce within a tolerance of 0.2mm. As you know, soundboard dimensions and hammer proportions are as hand in glove, and my best sound has come with scrupulous adherence to the numbers I took down, with careful note of the wide grain early growth ribs and the board itself from wood not so very close grained, but carefully cut on the radius, medullary rays in abundance. The soundboard thicknesses are exactly as I measured, where I made a grid measuring every 8cm along the x and y axis. Thanks for a kind review, best of luck, and hope to see you in central Europe sometime. You're most welcome to visit when you have time.

Best regards,

Paul McNulty


----------



## DaveS

Preludes I
Krystian Zimerman


----------



## pmsummer

ENGLISH, FRENCH & SCANDINAVIAN SONGS
*Frederick Delius*
Felicity Lott; soprano
Sarah Walker; mezzo-soprano
Anthony Rolfe Johnson; tenor
Eric Fenby and Eric Parkin; piano

Unicorn - Souvenir Series


----------



## MozartsGhost

*Marilyn Horne*
_Presenting Marilyn Horne_

_In Operatic Arias From
Semiramide, Le Prophete, Fa Figlia Del Reggimento, and others_

The Royal Opera House Orchestra
Covent Garden
Henry Lewis conducting


----------



## OldFashionedGirl

On Spotify:


----------



## Blancrocher

Schubert: string quartets 12-15 (Melos)


----------



## LancsMan

*Berg: Lulu* Tereza Stratas, Orchestra de l'Opera de Paris conducted by Pierre Boulez on DG.







This recording is of the full three acts as completed by Frederich Cerha. I used to have this on LP and when I migrated to CD's I had to obtain it on CD. When I first heard this (being rather new to Berg) I was somewhat baffled, but after I got my ear in I realised it is a tremendously emotionally charged work. I can't think of a superior 20th century opera.


----------



## KenOC

Dame Ethel Smyth, Overture to "The Wreckers." Scottish Nat'l Orchestra, Alexander Gibson cond. Pretty good stuff!


----------



## DaveS

Schumann Piano Quintet
Borodin Quartet & Sviataslov Richter

via Spotify


----------



## Easy Goer

Elgar & Walton Cello Concertos


----------



## Becca

KenOC said:


> Dame Ethel Smyth, Overture to "The Wreckers." Scottish Nat'l Orchestra, Alexander Gibson cond. Pretty good stuff!


I bought that disk about 35 years ago and still have it around somewhere!


----------



## jim prideaux

Nielsen-Violin Concerto,5th Symphony-Myung Whun Chung, Dong Suk Kang and the Gothenburg S.O.......


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

Ludwig van Beethoven - Piano Sonata Op. 2 No. 1 in F minor; Piano Sonata Op. 27 No. 1, 'Quasi una fantasia', in E-Flat Major (Hélène Couvert).









Great sonatas and awesome playing by Couvert, imo. She has to be one of the most refreshing pianists I've ever heard - what fluidity and grace, the music comes utterly alive. She has a wonderful, glistening tone but her playing is extremely agile at the same time and I have the impression that she thought very carefully about all musical segments. As a result, her CDs are very 'replayable', one notices new things each time. Highly recommended.


----------



## MozartsGhost

*Marilyn Horne*
_Live at La Scala_

Martin Katz piano, klavier


----------



## millionrainbows

*Richter,* LSO, Kondrashin, *Liszt Piano Concerto No. 1 in E flat,* S. 124.


----------



## SimonNZ

"Le Livre d'Heures de Charlemagne" - Hervé Lamy et al


----------



## Skilmarilion

*Bruckner*: #5 in B-flat major


----------



## ShropshireMoose

Easy Goer said:


> Benno Moiseiwitsch Plays Schumann & Brahms


Hallelujah! The best performance I've ever heard of the Schumann Fantasy in C. The Brahms Handel Variations and Schumann Fantasiestucke are wonderful too, but the Fantasy is beyond compare. What a wonderful pianist Moiseiwitsch was. Have you seen the film of him playing the Wagner-Liszt "Tannhauser" Overture? It's on youtube and fair takes your breath away.


----------



## ShropshireMoose

Beethoven: Symphony No.5
Sibelius: Symphony No.2 Concertgebouw Orchestra/George Szell

I bought this CD having read glowing reviews and opinions about the Sibelius 2, and yet having listened to it, it's the Beethoven 5th that has really impressed me, what a terrific performance. The Sibelius is something of a disappointment, there seems somehow, despite the fine playing, to be a lack of emotional depth and involvement, and it really did nothing for me, but the Beethoven is wonderful, so good in fact that I'm very tempted to get the Sony set of Szell's complete Beethoven Symphonies with the Cleveland Orchestra, as they're available very cheaply. Anyone got any opinions on them??


----------



## Easy Goer

ShropshireMoose said:


> Hallelujah! The best performance I've ever heard of the Schumann Fantasy in C. The Brahms Handel Variations and Schumann Fantasiestucke are wonderful too, but the Fantasy is beyond compare. What a wonderful pianist Moiseiwitsch was. Have you seen the film of him playing the Wagner-Liszt "Tannhauser" Overture? It's on youtube and fair takes your breath away.


No but I will have a look this evening. Thanks


----------



## D Smith

I indulged myself this evening by listening to two of my favourite piano quintets in, for me, the best recording available. Dvorak/Schumann Piano Quintets; Alban Berg Quartet/Buchbinder/Entremont. Highly recommended.


----------



## dgee

I've had too much coffee so it's a good time to listen to more Raphael Cendo. There's lots on youtube thanks to generous ensembles making live recordings available but this one made me smile - not for the faint-hearted tho


----------



## csacks

Listening to Benjamin Britten´s War Requiem. What a powerful piece, full of strenght, pungent and dramatic. It is dark, my kids are upstairs and I am the only one down here. Horrifying, but I am not able to cut this. War´s anguish is around.
It is a magnificent performance conducted by Gianandrea Noseda, LPO and London Symphony Chorus and Chorus of Etham College.


----------



## Weston

Taking a short break from all the post 1950 works for a while.

*Lyadov: From The Apocalypse (Symphonic Tableau) and 5 other short orchestral works*
Symphony Orchestra of Russia under Veronika Dudarova










Short orchestral works included are: 
From The Apocalypse (Symphonic Tableau)
Dance of the Amazon
About Olden Times (Ballad for Orchestra)
First Scherzo for Orchestra
Doleful Song
Polonaise in C major (In Memory of A.S. Pushkin)

The latter piece especially is a typical rah rah late romantic martial anthem of the kind I have grown to appreciate far less than I once may have.

*MacDowell: Piano Concerto No. 2 in D minor, Op. 23*
Vassil Kazandjiev / The Bulgarian Radio Symphony Orchestra / Thomas Tirino, piano










The odd thing I notice about this work is, even though written in 1884 about ten years before the popularity of ragtime, I hear very subtle gestures of ragtime mixed with hints of salon music. It could be a coincidence, but was Macdowell trying to be edgy, incorporating a more popular genre into his work in the same way academic composers would embrace jazz in the next century? I'm just a laymen idly speculating on things I think I hear. The bombast is fun either way.

The final movement has almost direct quotes from Grieg's piano concerto. It's hard to tell if this is homage or heist.

Gade: Novellette No. 2 for string orchestra in E, Op.58
Johannes Goritzki / Deutsche Kammerakademie Neus










A little light and fluffy for my taste these days. It would make a great desert topping, or a charming way to end a late afternoon listening session.

My tastes really do seem to have evolved more toward the 20th century and beyond. I wonder when I'll ever feel like returning to more conventional forms. I'm sure I will eventually, but it's a little troubling.


----------



## Vronsky

*Luigi Nono -- Risonanze erranti · Post-prae-ludium per Donau*









Luigi Nono -- Risonanze erranti *·* Post-prae-ludium per Donau


----------



## George O

Piano Etudes by Bartók, Busoni, Messiaen, Stravinsky

Ferruccio Busoni (1866-1924): Sechs kurze Stücke zur Pflege des polyphonen Spiels (1922; Six Short Pieces for the Cultivation of Polyphonic Playing)

Igor Stravinsky (1882-1971): Four Etudes, op 7 (1908)

Béla Bartók (1881-1945): Three Etudes, op 18, Sz. 72 (1918)

Olivier Messiaen (1908-1992): Quatre Études de rythme (1949-50)

the late great Paul Jacobs (1930-1983)

on Nonesuch (NYC), from 1976

5 stars


----------



## brotagonist

I had almost forgotten how marvellous Penderecki's early period was! He was among the early biggies in my hearem, but, because he left the avant garde, I lost track of his further development... until relatively recently.









Penderecki Emanationen; Partita; Cello Concerto 1; Symphony 1; 3 Miniatures
Palm, Meyer, Kontarsky, Blumental PRNSO/LSO (Penderecki)

+Weston Coincidence that you should mention ragtime, as I was thinking, this morning, that ragtime likely owes some debt to Satie. I don't recall the piece, but I will encounter it again later, when I play the disc a second time.


----------



## KenOC

Reich, Different Trains. Kronos Quartet. I'm generally not a fan of minimalism, but I'll make an exception for this. A striking and effective work.


----------



## tortkis

Landini and His Time: 14th Century Italian Ars Nova - Ensemble Alba Musica Kyo (Channel Classics Records)








Music of the Trecento, or "Italian Ars Nova", composed by Francesco Landini (5), Jacopo da Bologna (2), Matteo da Perugia (1), Giovanni da Cascia (4) and anonymous in the 14th century. Beautifuly played by Chiyomi Yamada (soprano) and Ensemble Alba Musica Kyo (founded by Toyohiko Satoh and other Japanese musicians living in the Netherlands.)


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1991, 1994.


----------



## brotagonist

brotagonist said:


> I was thinking, this morning, that ragtime likely owes some debt to Satie. I don't recall the piece, but I will encounter it again later, when I play the disc a second time.


Penderecki's incredible First Symphony is still playing, as I eat supper, but I was thinking about my ragtime and Satie association this morning, so I did some research. What do you know!? Wikipedia:

"Erik Satie, Arthur Honegger, Darius Milhaud and the other members of The Group of Six in Paris never made any secret of their sympathy for ragtime, which is sometimes evident in their works. Consider, in particular, the ballet of Satie, _Parade (Ragtime du Paquebot),_ (1917) and _La Mort de Monsieur Mouche_, an overture for piano for a drama in three acts, composed in the early 1900s in memory of his friend J.P. Contamine de Latour. In 1902 the American cakewalk was very popular in Paris and Satie two years later wrote two rags, _La Diva de l'empire_ and _Piccadilly_....".

For someone who doesn't know anything about music, I really do have a pretty good ear :tiphat:


----------



## opus55

Mahler symphonies would be appropriate as the seasons change and the land begins its transformations. Listening to the fifth symphony.


----------



## Becca

Richard Strauss - _An Alpine Symphony_
Berlin Philharmonic / Semyon Bychkov (from a 2011 concert)

I have a vinyl recording of this work purchased in the BCD era (Before CD) and I probably haven't listened to it since then as it never made much impression on me. We shall see if the years have changed my opinion of it.

As a side note, I think that Bychkov is amongst those in the running to replace Rattle at the BPO and it wouldn't upset me in the least if he got the job!


----------



## Balthazar

*Debussy ~ Cello Sonata* (1915). Jean-Guihen Queyras and Alexandre Tharaud give me my cello fix. There's a lot going on here in 11 minutes. I've spun this six times and counting...

*Haydn ~ Missa in Angustiis "Lord Nelson Mass"*. Trevor Pinnock leads The English Concert. I realized last week how much good sacred music I have that I rarely listen to. I aim to rectify that.

*Haydn ~ Piano Sonatas Nos. 35-40*. Rudolf Buchbinder plays Hob XVI:21-25,43.


----------



## Mahlerian

Mozart: Piano Quartet in G minor
Faure Quartet









Shostakovich: Passacaglia; Beethoven: Violin Concerto in D; Shostakovich: Symphony No. 10
Christian Tetzlaff, Boston Symphony Orchestra, cond. Nelsons

Concert a week or so ago. Since Nelsons and the BSO are going to be doing a lot of Shostakovich for DG, and this work is currently gaining over on the 1950+ thread, I thought it would be a good time to reacquaint myself. No comment.


----------



## Pugg

Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée; Petite Suite pour orchestre;
Ravel: Le Tombeau de Couperin; Valses nobles et sentimentales
OSR/Ansermet


----------



## opus55

On to my favorite Mahler symphony, the 3rd.


----------



## Becca

Becca said:


> Richard Strauss - _An Alpine Symphony_
> Berlin Philharmonic / Semyon Bychkov (from a 2011 concert)
> 
> I have a vinyl recording of this work purchased in the BCD era (Before CD) and I probably haven't listened to it since then as it never made much impression on me. We shall see if the years have changed my opinion of it.


Thoughts after listening...
Early on in the piece I found myself wondering if Strauss had a filing cabinet full of his favourite phrases which he had used elsewhere because at times this work sounded like a compendium of them! Having said that, and having been a bit tired of the walking motif, I generally enjoyed it and it was wonderfully played (no surprise there.) Will I listen to it again soon? I'm not sure, some of it was rather predictable and hackneyed ... check back with me later


----------



## brotagonist

I had such a pleasant listen at Easter to the Seven Last Words that I have been listening to Haydn's three Op. 54 String Quartets, played by the Amadeus Quartet, the next disc in the set:









This will likely finish my listening for tonight


----------



## Itullian

Bizet, symph in C, LAChamberOrch.
KUSC.ORG


----------



## senza sordino

A couple of old warhorses while I did the housework and chores this morning.
Mozart Symphonies 25, 28 & 29
View attachment 68149


LvB Piano Concerti 4 & 5
View attachment 68150


and then some string quartet homework from Spotify. I played the entire album
Shostakovich String Quartet #10 and Weinberg Piano Quintet
View attachment 68151


and from YouTube Kagel String Quartet #3, Arditti quartet


----------



## Itullian

Old opera stars singing popular songs
KUSC.ORG


----------



## opus55

WFMT Radio for the last one hour or so.

Grieg: Piano Concerto in a, Op 16

Danish National Radio Sym Orch
Amalie Malling,p,
Chandos CHAN-9699


----------



## joen_cph

*Weber*: _Der Freischütz _/ Kleiber, DG

A timeless classic, a superlative performance never surpassed,

- on my Top 10 of operas.


----------



## Pugg

*Donizetti: Lucia di Lammermoor.*
*Dame Joan Sutherland* first recording from 1961.
Stunning.:tiphat:


----------



## Josh

One of today's thrift store acquisitions...


----------



## ShropshireMoose

Bach: Toccata and Fugue in: D Minor, BWV 565/F, BWV 540/D Minor, BWV 538/Toccata, Adagio and Fugue in C, BWV 564/Fantasia and Fugue in G Minor, BWV 542 Helmut Walcha (St. Laurenskerk, Alkmaar)

The first disc in this recently acquired set, and very enjoyable it is too, a good start to the week.


----------



## SimonNZ

Helmut Lachenmann's Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - Sylvain Cambreling, cond.


----------



## CMonteverdi

Missa Regina Coeli and Regina Coeli a 8

LK


----------



## Ingélou

Bach Double Violin Concerto - Andrew Manze and Rachel Podger (we'll be going to her concert in Norwich Cathedral in October). 




The only possible critical response is * - oh, yummy*!


----------



## Pugg

​Bottesini : Grand Duo Concertante.


----------



## csacks

Enjoying Tsintsadze´s Miniatures, performed by the beautiful Lisa Batiashvili and the Georgian National Orchestra. A group of six energetic and almost electric pieces.


----------



## pmsummer

BEING DUFAY
Music Based on Vocal Fragments by Guillaume Dufay (1397-1474)
*Ambrose Field*
Ambrose Field; electronics and realization
John Potter; tenor

ECM New Series


----------



## Pugg

​*Mozart : Piano duets
*
Eschenbach/ Frantz


----------



## Vasks

_Another new disc enters my abode and gets a first hearing_


----------



## pmsummer

SPRING 2015 MIXTAPE
_Contemporary Emerging Artists Sampler_
*I Care If You Listen*

I Care If You Listen


----------



## csacks

Listening to Quartetto Italiano playing Beethoven´s String Quartets. As marvelous as they play Schubert´s Quartets. The Grosse Fugue at this very moment. To be honest, I do still prefer the middle to the late ones. Rasumovsky and Harp are my favorites


----------



## LancsMan

*Jehan Alain: Organ works including Litanies & Trois danses* Marie-Claire Alain on Erato








I'm listening to the first CD of the two CD set of Alain's organ music played by his sister. This included Litanies - possibly his most popular work, and Trois danses - a more substantial work. Both of these are amongst my favourite organ compositions by just about anybody. Mind you my knowledge of organ music is somewhat fragmentary - I'm not the greatest fan of this instrument. But in these pieces I'm very impressed by what can be achieved with the instrument.


----------



## Mahlerian

Mahler: Symphony No. 6 in A minor
London Philharmonic Orchestra, cond. Tennstedt









Live recording from November, 1991.


----------



## Vasks

LancsMan said:


> *Jehan Alain: Organ works including Litanies & Trois danses*
> I'm not the greatest fan of this instrument. But in these pieces I'm very impressed by what can be achieved with the instrument.


I'm with you. I'm not a big organ music fan, but Alain's approach to harmony captivates.


----------



## pmsummer

LancsMan said:


> *Jehan Alain: Organ works including Litanies & Trois danses* Marie-Claire Alain on Erato
> View attachment 68165
> 
> 
> I'm listening to the first CD of the two CD set of Alain's organ music played by his sister. This included Litanies - possibly his most popular work, and Trois danses - a more substantial work. Both of these are amongst my favourite organ compositions by just about anybody. Mind you my knowledge of organ music is somewhat fragmentary - I'm not the greatest fan of this instrument. But in these pieces I'm very impressed by what can be achieved with the instrument.


A Composer-Hero.


----------



## csacks

Romantic day. Mitsuko Uchida playing Schubert´s piano music. The disc includes 6 Moments musicaux and piano sonata n7. She is so full of emotions, from her interpretation to her lovely picture in the cover.


----------



## pmsummer

INTAVOLATURA DI LUTO
_Lute music by the younger brother of Galileo Galilei and their father Vincenzo_
*Michelagnolo Galilei* (1775-1631)
Anthony Bailes; lute

Ramée - Outhere Music


----------



## bejart

Michael Haydn (1737-1806): Symphony No.11 in B Flat, Perger 9

Harold Farberman leading the Bournemouth Sinfonietta


----------



## JACE

Now listening to...

*100 Favorites: # 29*

Debussy: Images 1 & 2; Children's Corner
Arturo Benedetti Michelangeli (DG)










For Debussy's Preludes, I prefer Paul Jacobs. But, when it comes to the Images, Michelangeli can't be beat.


----------



## Albert7

Lisitsa playing Liszt's Totentanz (solo piano version).


----------



## KenOC

Bartok, Violin Concerto No. 2, Kopatchinskaja and Eotvos. This got Gramophone's recording of the year in 2013 and deserved it.


----------



## senza sordino

John Adams Dharma at Big Sur. This piece is fine, and I'll vote for it soon, but I much prefer his violin concerto, which I'll nominate sometime soon.
View attachment 68170


Prokofiev Symphonies 3&7
View attachment 68171


----------



## Pugg

Mozart: "Concerto in E flat major, K.365 for two pianos"
[Soloist] Arthur Gold (P), Robert Fitz Dale (P), the New York Philharmonic
(February 17, 1970 New York, Philharmonic Hall)
Mozart: "Concerto in F major K.242 for 3 pianos"
[Soloist] Arthur Gold (P), Robert Fitz Dale (P), Leonard Bernstein (P & conductor), the New York Philharmonic
(March 21, 1968 New York, Philharmonic Hall)

Mozart: "Eine kleine Nachtmusik K.525"
New York Philharmonic (March 12, 1973 New York, Columbia 30 Avenue studio)


----------



## MoonlightSonata

Prokofiev, Symphony No. 7


----------



## SimonNZ

Schnittke's Piano Quintet - Irina Schnittke, piano, et al


----------



## brotagonist

Not including the 2 new orders, there are still 2 outstanding old orders, but at least I'm not waiting for 5 any more:









Biber Rosenkranz
Holloway et al.

Ravishing and transportative.


----------



## Balthazar

pmsummer said:


> SPRING 2015 MIXTAPE
> _Contemporary Emerging Artists Sampler_
> *I Care If You Listen*
> 
> I Care If You Listen


Anything you would recommend?


----------



## SimonNZ

Ramirez' Misa Criolla - Los Huanca Hua


----------



## jim prideaux

as with many other pieces of music when I initially listened to Schumann's cello concerto it just seemed to 'pass me by'-have now listened repeatedly to Yo Yo Ma and Colin Davis (with the Bavarian Radio S.O.) and it just 'drops into place'..........but then I return to a question that has often occurred to me which might appear a little naïve-before the days of recording an audience would base their judgement on one immediate performance!!-how?, were they more musically 'literate' ?


----------



## Itullian

Brahms German Requiem, Klemperer
KUSC.ORG


----------



## Pugg

​
*Louis Spohr
Violin concertos *

*Ulf Hoescher*


----------



## Itullian

Pugg said:


> ​
> *Louis Spohr
> Violin concertos *
> 
> *Ulf Hoescher*


I love Spohr.


----------



## Balthazar

*Hartmann ~ Symphony No. 3*. James Gaffigan leads the Netherlands RPO in two sublime movements.

*Satie ~ Solo Piano (various)*. Alexandre Tharaud may be my favorite Satie interpreter - the light, easy elegance of his playing fits the music like a glove. Of particular note is his recording of _Le piège de Méduse_ with pieces of paper among the piano strings - allegedly the first piece written for prepared piano.

*Takemitsu ~ From Me Flows What You Call Time*. I admit that my exposure to Takemitsu has largely been limited to the soundtrack of _Ran_, but I want to hear more.


----------



## SimonNZ

Scelsi's Uaxuctum - Jürg Wyttenbach, cond.


----------



## AClockworkOrange

My most recent listening:
*
Haydn: Symphonies 92 'Oxford' & 104 'London'*
Otto Klemperer & the Philharmonia

*Mozart: Symphonies 35 'Haffner', 40 & 41 'Jupiter'*
George Szell & the Cleveland Orchestra


----------



## Badinerie

Its been a while but Im drifting back into classical with Wagner










and Mendelssohn. Kurt Woess Viennese Symphonic Orchestra


----------



## SimonNZ

Ligeti's Double Concerto - David Atherton, cond.


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

Ludwig van Beethoven - Piano Sonata Op. 21 No. 1 in E-Flat Major, 'Quasi una fantasia' (Hélène Couvert).









The Allegro molto e vivace sounds like something Schumann may have included in his character pieces. An excellent sonata.


----------



## ShropshireMoose

Haydn: Cello Concerto in D Emanuel Feuermann/Symphony Orchestra/Malcolm Sargent
Dvorak: Cello Concerto in B Minor Emanuel Feuermann/Berlin State Opera Orchestra/Michael Taube

Another instance of buying a disc for one performance and then enjoying the other more!! I wanted to hear Feuermann's recording of the Dvorak concerto, and I must say, his performance is very good, it's a swift traversal (33m 20s) but he plays most beautifully and I heard details in the cello part that I've not heard in other performances, his articulation is second to none. The Berlin State Opera Orchestra are a bit scrappy however, and the recording is very dry acoustically, but Feuermann is superb. The Haydn concerto is a revelation, supremely passionate and with a good orchestra well directed by Sargent, I loved it, and am going to play it again, immediately! Transfers are good and clean, and all in all, with the slight reservation over the orchestral contribution to the Dvorak, this is a most enjoyable disc.


----------



## SimonNZ

Gubaidulina's Canticle Of The Sun - Stefan Parkman, cond.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Another great freebie from BBC Music Magazine, interspersing choral music by Allegri (the ubiquitously famous _Miserere_), Anerio and Palestrina with consort music and choral music by Byrd.

Excellent performances from The Sixteen under Harry Christopher, Stile Antico and the Rose Consort of Viols.


----------



## SimonNZ

Louis Andriessen's De Staat - Reinbert de Leeuw, cond.


----------



## AClockworkOrange

*Robert Schumann: Symphonies No.1 & 2
George Szell & the Cleveland Orchestra *

George Szell is a recent discovery for me. So far, his recordings of Schumann are the only ones to equal Wolfgang Sawallisch's Staatskapelle Dresden traversal which is my Schumann symphonic-benchmark. Though I do miss the subtle swing Sawallisch brings out in his performances.

These performances are taught, rhythmically driven yet supple. The comparison of Szell's Cleveland Orchestra to a String Quartet or Chamber Ensemble seems very apt. He channels for me an interesting hybrid between the best elements of modern symphony orchestral practice with a pre-HIP sensibility which frankly for me outshines most modern hybrids and many HIP performances.

A contrast to my usual listening, Szell's objective approach is refreshing. I love a full blooded romantic approach - truly I do - but Szell has opened my ears and my mind in a way I didn't quite expect. Variety is truly the spice of life. I regret it has taken so long for me to discover him. He has effortlessly made into my top five conductors between his Schumann, Mozart, Haydn and Beethoven.


----------



## hpowders

Jean Sibelius Violin Concerto
Hilary Hahn
Swedish Radio Symphony
Esa-Pekka Salonen

After several hearings, this is a very fine performance of the Sibelius Concerto.
Ms. Hahn impresses me as the finest of today's violinists.


----------



## Guest

Prompted by the post-50s thread I've listened again to Crumb: Black Angels. I haven't listened to it in a long time; I'd forgotten just how coruscating it is.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Grace Bumbry*: Opera arias


----------



## Jeff W

*Long nights journey into day*

Good morning TC from Albany!









Started off with Vaughn-Williams and the London Symphony and the Pastoral Symphony. Adrian Boult conducted the London Philharmonic (London Symphony) and the New Philharmonia Orchestra (Pastoral Symphony).









Continued my traversal through Beethoven's 32 with Jeno Jando. Piano Sonatas No. 8 through 11 (Op. 13, 14 & 22) were listened to.









Continued next with an encore of last week's Saturday Symphony. Mahler's Symphony No. 7 with Rafael Kubelik leading the Bavarian Radio Symphony Orchestra.









Last night's 'Exploring Music' featured excerpts from Karl Bohm's Mozart Symphony set and it got me in the mood to break it out. Karl Bohm leads the Berlin Philharmonic in Mozart's Symphonies No. 39, 40 and 41 to round out my listening.


----------



## bejart

Antonio Vivaldi (1678-1741): Violin Concerto in A Major, RV 343

Israel Chamber Orchestra -- Shlomo Mintz, violin


----------



## SimonNZ

Penderecki's St Luke Passion - Antoni Wit, cond.










Maxwell Davies' An Orkney Wedding, With Sunrise - cond. composer


----------



## Pugg

​
*Spohr: Clarinet concertos.
Michael Collins 
*


----------



## Orfeo

*Richard Wagner*
Opera in three acts "Tristan und Isode"
-Kirsten Flagstad, Lauritz Melchoir, Sabine Keller, Herbert Janssen, Emanuel List, Frank Sale.
-The London Philharmonic & Chorus of the Royal Opera House/Fritz Reiner.
*-->*Recorded on May 18th-June 2nd, 1936, what a wonderful, moving sense of occasion (as though I was right there in attendance of that performance). The performance is not "perfect", but it is thoroughly human and committed. This is one of those "authentic, period" recording that is beyond historical interests. This is high art.

*Robert Schumann*
Études pour le Pianoforte d'après les Caprices de Paganini, opp. 3 & 10.
-Eric Le Sage, piano.


----------



## Pugg

​*Verdi : La Traviata.*
Moffo / *Tucker*/ Merril 
Recorded 1960


----------



## Guest

These Esoteric SACD remasters are very expensive, but it certainly is nice to have two such iconic performances on one disc. The sound is amazing considering the age.


----------



## pmsummer

A DISTANT MIRROR
_Music of the Fourteenth's century and Shakespeare's Music_
*The Folger Consort*

Delos


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1991.


----------



## Vaneyes

For *Handel* death day (1759).

View attachment 68192


----------



## JACE

Now listening to...

*100 Favorites: # 57*

Mussorgsky: Pictures at an Exhibition (Ravel orchestration); Kodály: Háry János Suite; Prokofiev: Lieutenant Kijé Suite
George Szell, Cleveland Orchestra (Sony)












AClockworkOrange said:


> A contrast to my usual listening, Szell's objective approach is refreshing. I love a full blooded romantic approach - truly I do - but Szell has opened my ears and my mind in a way I didn't quite expect. Variety is truly the spice of life. I regret it has taken so long for me to discover him. He has effortlessly made into my top five conductors between his Schumann, Mozart, Haydn and Beethoven.


ACO, I couldn't agree more. Szell's interpretations are sometimes chilly, but -- more often than not -- the rhythmic snap and precision in his music-making carries the day. Along with the Austro-German classics mentioned above, Szell could be equally convincing in repertoire outside of that tradition. That's certainly the case with this collection of Russian and Hungarian favorites. Not surprisingly, Szell has has an idiomatic flair for the music of his fellow-countryman Zoltán Kodály, and he's just as convincing in the works by Mussorgsky and Prokofiev. This music is full of feeling and dramatic sweep. Of course, the Cleveland Orchestra never sounds less than immaculate; their obvious virtuosity lifts the music to great heights. Naturally, since he built the orchestra, the Clevelanders suit Szell's ultra-clear conducting hand in glove.

One last thing: Despite the age of these recordings (and the budget price point), the sound of these recordings is exceptional.


----------



## Haydn man

Dipping into my favourite box set
Currently symphonies 26 'Lamentations' and 43 'Mercury'


----------



## brotagonist

Decided to hear the other disc, too (I listened to the first one a few days ago):










Ives Symphonies 2 & 3; Orchestral Set 1 (3 Places in New England)
Mehta, Dohnányi, Marriner / LA PO, Cleveland, St. Martin

It's a nice set, but the dissonance of Symphony 4 and the 2 Orchestral Sets are the high points for me.


----------



## JACE

brotagonist said:


> Decided to hear the other disc, too (I listened to the first one a few days ago):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ives Symphonies 2 & 3; Orchestral Set 1 (3 Places in New England)
> Mehta, Dohnányi, Marriner / LA PO, Cleveland, St. Martin
> 
> It's a nice set, but the dissonance of Symphony 4 and the 2nd Orchestral Set are the high points for me.


I often wonder what induced Marriner to take on Ives' music.  NOT a good fit.

I rather like Mehta's First tho' -- even if it doesn't scale the heights of Ives' later, more important music.


----------



## jim prideaux

AClockworkOrange said:


> *Robert Schumann: Symphonies No.1 & 2
> George Szell & the Cleveland Orchestra *
> 
> George Szell is a recent discovery for me. So far, his recordings of Schumann are the only ones to equal Wolfgang Sawallisch's Staatskapelle Dresden traversal which is my Schumann symphonic-benchmark. Though I do miss the subtle swing Sawallisch brings out in his performances.
> 
> These performances are taught, rhythmically driven yet supple. The comparison of Szell's Cleveland Orchestra to a String Quartet or Chamber Ensemble seems very apt. He channels for me an interesting hybrid between the best elements of modern symphony orchestral practice with a pre-HIP sensibility which frankly for me outshines most modern hybrids and many HIP performances.
> 
> A contrast to my usual listening, Szell's objective approach is refreshing. I love a full blooded romantic approach - truly I do - but Szell has opened my ears and my mind in a way I didn't quite expect. Variety is truly the spice of life. I regret it has taken so long for me to discover him. He has effortlessly made into my top five conductors between his Schumann, Mozart, Haydn and Beethoven.


I am currently awaiting delivery of the much acclaimed Szell recordings of the Schumann symphonies. I have been so taken with the four symphonies having been introduced to them by the Zinman set that I also acquired the impressive Gardiner recordings.However last weekend I also had the good fortune to hear for the first time the Chailly Gewandhaus recordings of the 'Mahler Edition' of the symphonies and was really impressed, so much that I have repeatedly listened to them-might I recommend that you may also find them both enjoyable and enlightening.......


----------



## brotagonist

JACE said:


> I often wonder what induced Marriner to take on Ives' music.  NOT a good fit.


I guess that's what I get for listening to CDs. It's all one album  I never noticed when one orchestra stepped out and the other stepped in 

Ah, yes! Symphony 3. I was expecting more of that one, thinking it would be more determinedly heading in the direction of Symphony 4. Maybe I should listen to another version of it sometime.

But the sets and the final symphony...  Quite an achievement for an insurance salesman


----------



## millionrainbows

Verdi, Requiem, Solti, Price, Baker. Rec. 1977, dig remaster 1992, horrible grainy harsh early digital sound. No matter, Goodwill $1.99!!! I need the 2004 remaster now. Oh well, you get what you pay for.


----------



## hpowders

J.S. Bach Keyboard Partitas 3 & 5.
Benjamin Alard, harpsichord

For me, I can't stray too long away from Bach.


----------



## AClockworkOrange

I'm continuing with *George Szell and the Cleveland Orchestra's Schumann, Symphonies 3 & 4*.



jim prideaux said:


> I am currently awaiting delivery of the much acclaimed Szell recordings of the Schumann symphonies. I have been so taken with the four symphonies having been introduced to them by the Zinman set that I also acquired the impressive Gardiner recordings.However last weekend I also had the good fortune to hear for the first time the Chailly Gewandhaus recordings of the 'Mahler Edition' of the symphonies and was really impressed, so much that I have repeatedly listened to them-might I recommend that you may also find them both enjoyable and enlightening.......


Thanks for the recommendation Jim, I have all three :tiphat:.

I am going to have to go back and re-listen to Chailly's Gewandhaus recordings. It has been a while but I do remember being on the fence last time I listened to these.

David Zinman has consistently proven to be a pleasant surprise in his recordings with the Tonhalle Zurich. I really enjoy these recordings though I do still prefer Sawallisch and Szell. Zinman would provisionally round out my personal top three at present.

I only recently acquired the Gardiner after listening to the First Symphony on YouTube - an automated recommendation based on my viewing history. I noticed later that his cycle had been re-released in a budget set with Das Paradies und die Peri. I still need to listen to this cycle.


----------



## AClockworkOrange

JACE said:


> Now listening to...
> 
> *100 Favorites: # 57*
> 
> Mussorgsky: Pictures at an Exhibition (Ravel orchestration); Kodály: Háry János Suite; Prokofiev: Lieutenant Kijé Suite
> George Szell, Cleveland Orchestra (Sony)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ACO, I couldn't agree more. Szell's interpretations are sometimes chilly, but -- more often than not -- the rhythmic snap and precision in his music-making carries the day. Along with the Austro-German classics mentioned above, _*Szell could be equally convincing in repertoire outside of that tradition. That's certainly the case with this collection of Russian and Hungarian favorites. Not surprisingly, Szell has has an idiomatic flair for the music of his fellow-countryman Zoltán Kodály, and he's just as convincing in the works by Mussorgsky and Prokofiev*_. This music is full of feeling and dramatic sweep. Of course, the Cleveland Orchestra never sounds less than immaculate; their obvious virtuosity lifts the music to great heights. Naturally, since he built the orchestra, the Clevelanders suit Szell's ultra-clear conducting hand in glove.
> 
> One last thing: Despite the age of these recordings (and the budget price point), the sound of these recordings is exceptional.


I'll keep an eye out for these, thanks Jace.

I agree whole-heartedly on the sound quality of Szell's recordings. The time and care taken is evident in how wonderfully the recordings have aged - they certainly don't betray their age.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Act II, _Tosca_

_"Once one heard and seen Callas in a part, it was hard to enjoy any other artist, however great, afterward. She imbued every part she sang and acted with such incredible personality and life. One move of her hand was more than another artist can do in a whole act."_

- Sir Rudolf Bing

Classic understatement. _;D_










_Origin of Fire_, original version










_Pohjola's Daughter_


----------



## Vronsky

*Igor Stravinsky -- Agon · Canticum Sacrum*









Igor Stravinsky (Conductor), Los Angeles Festival Symphony Orchestra, Richard Robinson (Tenor) -- Agon *·* Canticum Sacrum


----------



## Saintbert

I'm listening to a *Martha Argerich* recording of *Chopin* and *Liszt* piano concertos, both No. 1, beautifully reproduced in Japan on SACD and a folded cardboard case (DG/Universal). Earlier today I listened to the same works performed by Arthur Rubinstein. (That's right. I don't make a post here every time I listen to something!) Not to compare but to gain a wider perspective.


----------



## Easy Goer

Sibelius - Complete Symphonies


----------



## padraic




----------



## Albert7

For Liszt month, I am listening to this:


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1983. Essential. :tiphat:

View attachment 68211


----------



## DavidA

Beethoven Waldstein Sonata - Kovacevich


----------



## DavidA

Albert7 said:


> For Liszt month, I am listening to this:


Gould also recorded a complete Pastoral which has to contain some of the most remarkable piano playing ever recorded!


----------



## Albert7

Shostakovich's Symphony 15 meets Gergiev.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*The Genesis Suite*

This is the piece made infamous for a prelude by Schoenberg and an ending by Stravinsky, the rehearsal for which both sat on 
opposite sides of the room.


----------



## Celloman

For once, I'm actually conforming to my TC username:









Kodaly - Unaccompanied Cello Suite

Janos Starker, cello


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

F. J. Haydn - Piano Sonata in D Major, Hob. 16/33; Piano Sonata in E-Flat Major, Hob. 16/45 (Emanuel Ax).









Love these sonatas. I'll need to get around to getting the full set of Haydn sonatas at some point.


----------



## brotagonist

Another one here. The last of the operas I had ordered is already a month in transit, so I sure hope to have it this week, too. In the meantime, a first listen to:









Mahler Lied von der Erde (piano version)
Fassbaender, Moser, Katsaris

Oh, my! Is this ever dramatic! The piano is very dominant, not an accompaniment, like with a lot of lieder. I'm only about 3 minutes into it, but I think I will really enjoy this.

I think this is quite impressive. I just found a review:

_"Cyprien Katsaris gives a luminous performance of Mahler's own piano-accompanied version of this late symphonic song-cycle...Fassbaender contributes urgency."_ BBC Music Magazine, October 2010 ****

Thomas Moser and Brigitte Fassbaender have great voices, too. This is a pleasure, and you can have it delivered for about $7


----------



## SimonNZ

"Les Trois Maries" - Bernard Gagnepain, cond.


----------



## Alfacharger

The first act so far of Martinu's opera "Julietta".


----------



## elgar's ghost

Schubert's Mass in C ("no. 4") D452 - composed in 1816 when Schubert was still only 19. Although not as full-blooded and ambitious as the two masses that emerged from his maturity, it's a nicely-proportioned work which traces its lineage back to the later liturgical output of Haydn and Mozart.

Of further interest are the two shorter pieces, Tantum Ergo D962 and Offertorium D963, which were composed during the final weeks of his life and perhaps intended to be performed together.


----------



## bejart

Luigi Boccherini (1743-1805): Cello Concerto in C Major, G 481

Vladislav Czarnecki conducting the Sudwestdeutsches Kammerorchester Pforzheim -- Julius Berger, cello


----------



## SimonNZ

on the radio:

Sibelius' Symphony No.2 - Thomas Søndergård, cond.


----------



## Balthazar

*Bacewicz ~ Piano Quintet No. 1*. Krystian Zimerman on piano with Kaja Danczowska & Co. on strings. Fascinating.

*Haydn ~ Piano Sonatas Nos. 41-45*. At this stage, each of these sonatas is a tiny gem. Buchbinder plays Hob XVI:26-30.

*Debussy ~ La Mer*. Solti leads Chicago.


----------



## George O

ShropshireMoose said:


> Hallelujah! The best performance I've ever heard of the Schumann Fantasy in C. The Brahms Handel Variations and Schumann Fantasiestucke are wonderful too, but the Fantasy is beyond compare. What a wonderful pianist Moiseiwitsch was. Have you seen the film of him playing the Wagner-Liszt "Tannhauser" Overture? It's on youtube and fair takes your breath away.


I watched this the other night. Wonderful!

I also love the old style camera work. One camera, moving very very slowly, as opposed to modern era multiple cameras always jumping about for no reason, cutting to a new shot every few seconds.


----------



## isorhythm

Dvorak's Dumky trio









I forgot how great this is. Dvorak: seriously underrated?


----------



## DiesIraeCX

*Wagner - Ravel*

*Richard Wagner*: _Wesendonck-lieder_ (Michelle Breedt, Vienna String Sextet)

*Maurice Ravel*: _Gaspard de la Nuit_ (Martha Argerich, Claudio Abbado/Berlin)


----------



## bejart

Mozart: Piano Sonata in C Major, KV 545

Mitsuko Uchida, piano


----------



## brotagonist

I know little Dvořák (Symphonies 5-9, but barely), so I will follow isorhythm's cue:

Dumky Trio
Beaux Arts Trio
Live from Herbst Theatre, San Francisco
April 20, 2008


----------



## pmsummer

DIE KUNST DER FUGE
*Johann Sebastian Bach*
Berliner Saxophon Quartett

CPO

I have two favorite recordings of this work. This is one of them.


----------



## Itullian

Debussy Preludes, Hamelin
KUSC.ORG


----------



## Becca

Mahler - Symphony #4
Berlin Philharmonic / Simon Rattle / Christine Schäfer
from a live performance in 2011

This has quickly become my favourite M4, even more so that Tennstedt/Popp. While Ms Schäfer's choice of dress for the concert left a lot to be desired (meow!) her singing was sublime, especially the hushed tone she used in the final stanza.


----------



## SimonNZ

on the radio:

John Adams' Harmonielehre - Michael Tilson Thomas, cond.


----------



## Pugg

*Mendelssohn*: Octet; *Brahms*: Clarinet Quintet
Vienna Octet


----------



## brotagonist

I've always been interested in this composer, but my exposure is limited to only a few albums. This one is on the 50s list, so I'm giving it a play now:

Giacinto Scelsi: Uaxuctum
Jürg Wyttenbach, à la direction de l'orchestre et choeur de l'orchestre de la radio polonaise de Cracovie


----------



## brotagonist

Where is everyone? Is the action on the pay forum?

Enough diversion for tonight. I'm working my biceps in the gym and the stereo carries (MUCH) better, but I don't dare get too carried away, not even with:









Chopin Études Lortie

They might be études, but they make great listening, too!


----------



## Itullian

Brahms 4th, Bernstein, ViennaPhil
KUSC/ORG


----------



## SimonNZ

Penderecki's Utrenja - Antoni Wit, cond.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

brotagonist said:


> Where is everyone? Is the action on the pay forum?
> 
> Enough diversion for tonight. I'm working my biceps in the gym and the stereo carries (MUCH) better, but I don't dare get too carried away, not even with:
> 
> View attachment 68221
> 
> 
> Chopin Études Lortie
> 
> They might be études, but they make great listening, too!


That's one of the first classical cd's I've ever owned- I _still_ love it.


----------



## brotagonist

Marschallin Blair said:


> That's one of the first classical cd's I've ever owned- I _still_ love it.


I found it at the Salvation Army last fall for $2. It's the only classical album, or any other, they had that I ever wanted.

I knew you liked Lortie, because you posted another album a few weeks ago. Yes, this is very fine music. Maybe I need to explore more Chopin. No, don't start me now


----------



## MozartsGhost

*Copland*
_The Red Pony_

The Saint Louis Symphony Orchestra
Andre Previn conducting


----------



## senza sordino

Mahler 7, again. I listened to it last Saturday but I enjoyed it so much I listened again today.
View attachment 68222


Varèse Ameriques, Arcana, Deserts, Ionization
View attachment 68223


Villa Lobos Guitar Concerto. I'll nominate this piece later on the contemporary list. It's a really lovely piece of music. It's from 1951. My mother met his widow in the 1970s, that's my two degrees of separation with Villa Lobos.
View attachment 68224


This is an odd collection of music I listened to today.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

I always treasure _"Sediziose voci, voci di guerra"_ from Act I of _Norma_ which is right before the showpieces-of-showpieces "_Casta Diva_." Its where Norma counsels for cooler heads to prevail and not to go to war with the Romans until the right time.

The last lines of this- if done with a precision command of craft when it comes to etching-out inflectional detail while simultaneously preserving the musical line- will just send _shivers_ up your spine:

_"L'ora fatal che compia il gran decreto.
Pace v'intimo...e il sacro vischio io mieto."_

"that fatal hour decreed by God.
And meanwhile, peace! I cut the sacred mistletoe."

I was just comparing and contrasting three of my favorite singers in this infernally-difficult passage: Callas, Suliotis, and Caballe.










Callas, predictably gets the laurels on this. No one renders this as vividly dramatic and as technically proficient as her- at least with her live 1955 Votto/La Scala performance. Caballe and Suliotis are clearly under her penumbra. The nuanced dramatic detail that she brings to the passage is simply genius of an extraordinarily high order that is precious beyond compare to me.










Suliotis on the other hand, certainly has the 'dramatic' voice with her unstinted reserves of power for the high end- and is wonderfully piercing at the top, but its so hard for me to fall into any sort of an emotional stride with her because her singing is so obviously modeled on Callas- yet simultaneously it is so _devoid _of Callas' suppleness of phrasing: 'melodrama' isn't 'drama.' Unfortunately, her glorious voice is defeated by her expression- which consistently lacks any compelling psychological insight.










Caballe is the Empress of Legato and timbre (if not color, shading, and inflection- though they are extraordinary in parts) with her '74 Orange performance. Its perhaps the most beautiful 'sounding' singing I've heard though of course not the most 'beautifully expressed.'

So, all said: Callas gets Olympus, Caballe sits at her right side- and then several tiers down in demi-Olympus is Suliotis (at least for her Norma. Her Abigaille is another matter entirely. ;D).


----------



## Itullian

Veale, violin concerto, Mordkovich, Hickox
KUSC.ORG


----------



## Pugg

​
*Verdi " Luisa Miller*.
*Souliotis* / Macneil/ tei.


----------



## SimonNZ

Roberto Gerhard's Symphony No.4 "New York" - Victor Pablo Perez, cond.


----------



## Itullian

Delius, Brigg Fair, Beecham
KUSC.ORG


----------



## Badinerie

Elgar, Barbirolli. 
Simply Glorious!


----------



## SimonNZ

Rautavaara's Symphony No.7 "Angel Of Light" - Leif Segerstam, cond.


----------



## Badinerie

Bit Different for my second lp this morning.

A rather winsdswept looking HVK...and a choral 1812!


----------



## SimonNZ

Boulez's Repons - cond. composer


----------



## schigolch




----------



## Pugg

​*Schubert: symphonies*
W.P maestro *Solti* conducting


----------



## bejart

William Boyce (1711-1779): Overture No.4 in D Major

Adrian Shepherd conducting Cantilena


----------



## Guest

Giacinto Scelsi: Uaxuctum.

I think Kubrick should have employed this in 2001: A Space Odyssey.


----------



## Pugg

​*Schubert : Trout.
Cleveland Quartett and Alfred Brendel.*


----------



## Jeff W

Good morning TC from bright and sunny Albany! We don't normally see the sun very often, so today is going to be a good day!









I had had Mozart on the brain ever since I got up so I decided to encore the Symphonies No. 39, 40 & 41 while I await the Charles Mackerras\Prague Chamber Orchestra set. For this listen I gave Trevor Pinnock and the English Concert a listen.









Have I ever mentioned that I love the sound of the clarinet? Well, if not, I do. Sharon Kam plays the solo clarinet here in works by Carl Maria von Weber. She is joined by the Gewandhausorchester Leipzig led by Kurt Masur in the Clarinet Concertos No. 1 & 2 and by Itamar Golan on the piano in the Grand Duo. Lovely music.









Continuing another journey through the Beethoven Piano Sonatas with Jeno Jando. This time it was Sonatas No. 12 through 15 (Op. 26, 27 No. 1 & 2 and Op. 28).









The last stop is two String Quartets by Franz Schubert, the 'Rosamunde' (No. 13) & 'Death and the Maiden' (No. 14). The Melos Quartett plays. Never disappointed when I play Schubert.


----------



## Badinerie

The girls have gone shoping hooray!

So its..Gibson with the SNO Sibelius no 5. full blast Waah!
I dont know what it is but I keep playing the beginning of the first movement over and over.










Then No 2 with Monteux and the LSO oh yeh....


----------



## Marschallin Blair

I love the recording quality of Handley's Bax's _Third Symphony_, but I just marvel at how Thomson builds up the epic moments of the first movement like none other I've heard.


----------



## D Smith

Spohr: Double Quartets 1 & 2/Academy of St Martins in the Fields Chamber Ensemble. This is one of my favourite discs, it never fails to cheer me up! Excellent playing by ASMF too. Recommended.


----------



## Vasks

_LPs_

*Braein - Concert Overture (Bruland/Philips)
Nielsen - Symphony #1 (Ormandy/Columbia)*


----------



## Bruce

*Dvorak in the chamber*



brotagonist said:


> I know little Dvořák (Symphonies 5-9, but barely), so I will follow isorhythm's cue:
> 
> Dumky Trio
> Beaux Arts Trio
> Live from Herbst Theatre, San Francisco
> April 20, 2008


I think all of Dvorak's chamber works are worth investigating. I was pleasantly surprised, after having acquaintance only with his symphonies, to hear his piano trios for the first time. They're quite beautiful.


----------



## Bruce

*Boyce with Cantilena*



bejart said:


> William Boyce (1711-1779): Overture No.4 in D Major
> 
> Adrian Shepherd conducting Cantilena


I had gotten this disc on Lp way back when it was available from the Musical Heritage Society. One of the most beautifully played and recorded Lps I ever had. Really made me appreciate the music of Boyce, a wonderful composer.


----------



## Bruce

*Scelsi*



dogen said:


> Giacinto Scelsi: Uaxuctum.
> 
> I think Kubrick should have employed this in 2001: A Space Odyssey.


After listening to a few works by Scelsi many years ago, I decided I would never listen to anything else by him again, for fear of suffering moral damage. But since his name has appeared several times recently on this thread, I couldn't help but become curious, and am finding this work rather interesting, and enjoyable! (Though I'm not quite ready to listen to this while operating heavy equipment). Thanks, and a TIPO to both brotagonist and dogen. :tiphat:

Listening via the Naxos Music Library.


----------



## Bruce

*Good old Spohr*



D Smith said:


> Spohr: Double Quartets 1 & 2/Academy of St Martins in the Fields Chamber Ensemble. This is one of my favourite discs, it never fails to cheer me up! Excellent playing by ASMF too. Recommended.


Another underappreciated composer of chamber works, I opine. I have not heard his first two double string quartets, but have listened to Nos. 3 and 4, and I agree--these works always bring good cheer into the house, chasing away any evil demons that might be lurking about.


----------



## Bruce

*Short Piano*

Just a few short piano works to begin my day.

beginning with a selection of Norwegian composers from:









specifically Sverre Bergh and Alf Hurum. Pleasant little ditties.

and a few from William Mason









The more I hear of Mason, the more I like his work. Not at all profound, but sometimes one has had enough profundity, and is happy with a few works of more modest pretensions.


----------



## csacks

Listening to Tchaikovsky´s music for String Quartet, played by Shostakovich Quartet. Melodic and beautifully orchestrated, as it would be expected from Tchaikovsky. The interpretation does not convince me yet.


----------



## Vaneyes

Sampling for *JF Fasch* birthday (1688).


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Auric's score has so much Gallic charm to recommend it- it really should be remembered to others, even 'with' "Adriano's" flaccid conducting.










Okay, what should I use to super-charge my espresso?- _I know!_ _;D_

William Alwyn's "Police Chase" cut from the film _Odd Man Out_ is absolutely thrilling. Its the most viscerally exciting piece I've ever heard of Alwyn's (yes, including any of the symphonies). Hickox's performance is red-blooded and the deep-soundstage, ambient Chandos sound is superb.


----------



## Vaneyes

Balthazar said:


> *Bacewicz ~ Piano Quintet No. 1*. Krystian Zimerman on piano with Kaja Danczowska & Co. on strings. Fascinating.
> 
> *Haydn ~ Piano Sonatas Nos. 41-45*. At this stage, each of these sonatas is a tiny gem. Buchbinder plays Hob XVI:26-30.
> 
> *Debussy ~ La Mer*. Solti leads Chicago.


Any hand-on-chin pics for Haydn?


----------



## brotagonist

dogen said:


> Giacinto Scelsi: Uaxuctum.
> 
> I think Kubrick should have employed this in 2001: A Space Odyssey.


I might not have discovered Ligeti when I did


----------



## Vaneyes

bejart said:


> Luigi Boccherini (1743-1805): Cello Concerto in C Major, G 481
> 
> Vladislav Czarnecki conducting the Sudwestdeutsches Kammerorchester Pforzheim -- Julius Berger, cello


Got my glasses now...thought the cellist might be Colum Mackenzie.


----------



## brotagonist

Good morning from (almost always) Sunny Alberta! I'm getting into the spirit of the day with another listen to:









Biber Rosenkranz-Sonaten
Holloway et al.

I am always amazed how much this reminds me of Bach's Sonatas and Partitas, one of my most loved pieces, but this has a significant and overt sacred quality, not just through the stated theme, but assisted by the churchly accompaniment... and that works here, without causing boredom!


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mahler : Symphony no 5
Herbert von Karajan *


----------



## millionrainbows

Schnittke: Symphony No. 4 (BIS). From my box set. As usual, I am mystified by Schnittke. What's he after? The problems of post-modernism arise. Some nice dissonances, though. Not much of a review, is it? Maybe I should try the Complete Piano Works.










Now, it's on to Symphony No. 5, also known as Concerto Grosso No. 4. Confusing, isn't it? This one seems harsher, more dissonant. Is Schittke a "new age Shostakovich?" I think that's a distinct possibility.


----------



## Badinerie

Having a bit of light relief! Dont normally go for english rendition, but this is beatifully sung by all.
The cover on my LP is slightly different though!? There 'Ive changed it..


----------



## millionrainbows

*John Cage: *_First Construction (in Metal) _(1939);_ Third Construction _for percussion quartet (1941)_; Trio_ (1936); _Double Music_ (1941) co-composed with Lou Harrison; _Fads and Fancies in the Academy_ (1940).

I'm beginning to notce a pattern in this phase of Cage's output: during wartime, he wrote a bunch of stuff with loud drums in it. Perhaps this is his subtle humor coming through (making lots of explosions and noise with military-sounding drums, during the outbreak of World War II). What do you think, could I be correct?

An excellent 2-CD set on Brilliant. _Fads and Fancies in the Academy_ (1940) is another one of those works which Cage withdrew, in this case due to poor audience response, artistic hindsight, or both. It has some quite literal quotes of piano music in it (children's songs, popular tunes) and seems to contradict Cage's practice of composing music 'without a programme.' There is an element of satire here, and as we all know, satire (or sarcasm) does not always translate well, especially in this serious century. The score for this piece was not discovered until 1992, the year of Cage's death.


----------



## millionrainbows

*Schnittke; Symphony No. 3 (1981)* from the BIS box. Once again, Scnittke confounds me with his chameleon-like propensity for disguise. This time, the Third starts out like a cosmic drone, something you might hear from Charles Ives. Eleven minutes of this. Shall I continue?


----------



## Metronome

Today I needed some silk:
Rubinstein plays Chopin


----------



## George O

The Fitzwilliam Virginal Book

pieces by Byrd, Tompkins, Peerson, Strogers, Farnaby, Johnson, Philips, Munday, Tisdall, Bull

Blanche Winogron, virginals

on Dover (Mineola, New York), from 1966

details:

http://www.medieval.org/emfaq/cds/dov5266.htm


----------



## Orfeo

Marschallin Blair said:


> I love the recording quality of Handley's Bax's _Third Symphony_, but I just marvel at how Thomson builds up the epic moments of the first movement like none other I've heard.


And with that magical epilogue that glows under the Chandos sound. Many swear up and down Barbirolli's recording, but this one is right up there in my humble opinion.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Schoenberg, Gurrelieder and Chamber Symphony No. 1*

My introduction to Gurrelieder was the Robert Craft recording. In comparison, Boulez is a whole lot better.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

s


dholling said:


> And with that magical epilogue that glows under the Chandos sound. Many swear up and down Barbirolli's recording, but this one is right up there in my humble opinion.


Its my favorite reading as well- at least among the Thomson, the Handley, and the Naxos; which are the three Bax's _Thirds_ that I have.


----------



## LancsMan

*Thomas Ades: The Twenty-fifth Hour - The Chamber Music of Thomas Ades* Calder Quartet with Thomas Ades (piano) on Signum Classics








Arrived in the post this morning - a recent issue. This CD of Thomas Ades chamber music is adopts the title of the final movement from The Four Quarters, a string quartet of which this is the world premiere recording. The disc also includes Arcadiana (another string quartet in 7 movements) and the Piano Quintet featuring Thomas Ades on the piano.

I must say I find Thomas Ades music quite approachable and attractive.


----------



## D Smith

One of my desert island discs. Bach unaccompanied violin sonatas and partitas performed by Itzhak Perlman. If there is music in heaven, this recording must be on the playlist. Today I listened to Partita No. 2 & 3 and Sonata No. 3. Highly recommended.


----------



## AClockworkOrange

*Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart: Symphonies 35 'Haffner', 40 & 41 'Jupiter'
George Szell & the Cleveland Orchestra*​


----------



## ShropshireMoose

Bach: Trio Sonatas 1-6 Helmut Walcha

The variety of the works of J.S. Bach never cease to astonish and amaze, and Walcha's playing on this set is a continual delight. Wonderful.


----------



## Balthazar

*Ives ~ The Unanswered Question*. Bernstein leads the NY Philharmonic.

*Debussy ~ La Mer* (arranged for three pianos by Griguoli). What a wonderful arrangement! Giorgia Tomassi, Carlo Maria Griguoli, and Alessandro Stella on the keyboards in Lugano.

*Hartmann ~ Symphony No. 4*. Markus Stenz leads the Netherlands RPO. I love the closing of the first movement with the super high soft violin slowly fading away.


----------



## Guest

Fantastic on all accounts.


----------



## Easy Goer

Mozart Symphony No. 28 Piano Concerto No.27 & Brahms Symphony No.2


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1994, 1990.

View attachment 68265


----------



## SimonNZ

Antonio de Cabezon: Tientos y Glosados - Ensemble Accentus


----------



## elgar's ghost

Robert Simpson - assorted chamber works pt. 1.


----------



## Metronome

ShropshireMoose said:


> View attachment 68264
> 
> 
> Bach: Trio Sonatas 1-6 Helmut Walcha
> 
> The variety of the works of J.S. Bach never cease to astonish and amaze, and Walcha's playing on this set is a continual delight. Wonderful.


Absolutely, was listening this some days ago, I think I posted here the same picture, and I absolutely agree with you. Every time I listen this Walcha I'm enchanted. Great, moving.


----------



## Vaneyes

A followup to post #2016, "Any hand-on-chin pics for *Haydn*?" I found two.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Hartmann, Symphony No. 4*


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1997. Essential.


----------



## Alfacharger

Opera kick lately. Third act of Siegfried today.


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 2005.


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

"A Night in Venice" with Nicolai Gedda, Rita Streich, and Hermann Prey! Marvelous! Even if it isn't quite Nicolai Gedda, Erich Kunz, and Elizabeth Schwarzkopf with Otto Ackermann.

A Viennese bon-bon at its finest.

Followed by high "serious" music  by the ever "serious" (but was he "high"? )
Ludwig van...


----------



## Albert7

Finished up the last track for this wonderful album by one of my all-time fav pianists.


----------



## Bruce

*Keys*

A bit more piano for me this evening, including:

*Medtner *- Sonata-Ballade in F#, Op. 27 - Hamelin (piano)
*Bach *- Transcription of the Overture to Cantata No. 29 "Wir danket alle Gott" - Risto Lauriala (piano)
*Ginastera *- Piano Sonata No. 1 played by Barbara Nissman





















*George Walker* - Piano Sonata No. 2 played by the composer
and *Mendelssohn *- Songs without Words, Book V, Op. 62 played by Luba Edlina


----------



## bejart

Manxfeeder said:


> *Hartmann, Symphony No. 4*


Which Hartmann?

Mozart: March No.14 from "Idomeneo"

Hans Graf conducting the Mozarteum Orchestra of Salzburg


----------



## Mahlerian

Organ in the Renaissance and Baroque: Alpenlander
Gustav Leonhardt









Carter: A Symphony of Three Orchestras
New York Philharmonic Orchestra, cond. Boulez









Sibelius: Karelia Suite, Luonnotar, Andante Festivo, Oceanides
Gothenburg Symphony Orchestra, cond. Jarvi


----------



## Tristan

*Respighi* - Belfagor Overture









Another Respighi piece that I had never heard of. I loved it, though, and I'd like to investigate the opera that it's from. But man, Respighi sure has a knack for flair--the ending of this overture was absolutely _insane_. _Feste Romane_ comes to mind in its level of bombast and bedazzlement.


----------



## MozartsGhost

*Beethoven*
_Sonata, Op 57 "Appassionata"
Sonata, Op 26 "Funeral March"_

Sviatoslav Richter, piano


----------



## Manxfeeder

bejart said:


> Which Hartmann?


The one named after Mozart: Karl Amadeus.

Tonight, Erwin Schulhoff's Moonstruck.

This is his take on Paul Whiteman's jazz. The third movement is nothing but rhythmic instruments, as if Edgard Varese visited the Cotton Club.


----------



## opus55

Haydn: Die Jahreszeiten










Mozart: Don Giovanni


----------



## MozartsGhost

*R Strauss*

_Ein Heldenleben
Symphonic Poem_

Michel Schwalbe solo violin

Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra
Herbert Von Karajan conducting


----------



## bejart

Joseph Boulogne, Chevalier de St.George (1739?-1799): String Quartet in D Major, G007

Antares Quartet: Ruggero Caprinico and Danis Draga, violins -- Agnes Domergue, viola -- Cecile Nicolas, cello


----------



## Weston

I think I've arrived at the difficult decision to set aside this glorious thread for the time being. I love it, but it is taking so much of my time and resources. I never felt right about letting the world know what I'm listening to, then gathering likes but not returning the favor, and too much other stuff is going on at the moment for me to keep up with the entire thread.

I think instead I'll just lurk here once in a while to get ideas on new purchases, and then post in the individual composer guestbooks if something I hear _really_ strikes me and I want to comment and share. Then I can devote more time to things I should be doing. But it has been an amazing joy! See you around the other parts of TC -- until I change my mind.

Luxurious listening to you. :tiphat:


----------



## Becca

Delius - Florida Suite ... so evocative









I don't remember who wrote the music for the original _Brideshead Revisited_ series but I am sure that person was aware of the _Florida Suite_!


----------



## Itullian

Walton viola concerto, Kennedy
KUSC.ORG


----------



## Pugg

Haydn: Quartet in E flat, Op.64/6; Boccherini: Quartet in D, Op.6/1; Schumann: Quartet No.2 in F, Op.41/2; Verdi: Quartet in E minor
Quartetto Italiano


----------



## Becca

Tristan said:


> *Respighi* - Belfagor Overture
> 
> View attachment 68271
> 
> 
> Another Respighi piece that I had never heard of. I loved it, though, and I'd like to investigate the opera that it's from. But man, Respighi sure has a knack for flair--the ending of this overture was absolutely _insane_. _Feste Romane_ comes to mind in its level of bombast and bedazzlement.


If you want Respighian bombast, look no further than _Belkis, Queen of Sheba_


----------



## Itullian

Tchaikovsky 5, Mvravinsky, Leningrad Phil
KUSC.ORG


----------



## SONNET CLV

Wearing headphones as I write (and peruse this site), I am currently listening to the Symphony No. 1 (2002) by Christopher Gunning, performed by The Slovak Radio Symphony Orchestra conducted by the composer on an ALBANY disc, TROY686.









"Modern" music, this is not the grating stuff of a Henze or early Penderecki but rather the sort of tonal music that is rather accessible to fans of Romanticism, though this won't be confused for Tchaikovsky. Well, possibly _Boris_ Tchaikovsky. Gunning moves through many emotional moods with a wonderful sense of orchestration. Themes abound and change, solo instruments are given moments to shine, and the entire work propels forward with grace and touches of sublime melancholy relieved by moments of expectation and optimism. Did I mention the orchestration? Stunning stuff, this.


----------



## Bruce

Weston said:


> I think I've arrived at the difficult decision to set aside this glorious thread for the time being. I love it, but it is taking so much of my time and resources. I never felt right about letting the world know what I'm listening to, then gathering likes but not returning the favor, and too much other stuff is going on at the moment for me to keep up with the entire thread.
> 
> I think instead I'll just lurk here once in a while to get ideas on new purchases, and then post in the individual composer guestbooks if something I hear _really_ strikes me and I want to comment and share. Then I can devote more time to things I should be doing. But it has been an amazing joy! See you around the other parts of TC -- until I change my mind.
> 
> Luxurious listening to you. :tiphat:


------------------------------------


----------



## Bruce

*Eddy and Paul*

Topping off the day with:

*Edwin London* - In Heinrich's Shoes - Cleveland Chamber Symphony

*Pavel Vranicky* - Symphony in D - Gregor conducts the Dvorak Chamber Orchestra


----------



## Pugg

​
*Tchaikovsky / Muti *
symphony no 2


----------



## Josh

One of today's thrift store finds. A revelation for me, as I wasn't previously familiar with this work or composer. Magnificent!


----------



## jim prideaux

a bright morning, Mozart 40th and 41st symphonies,Mackarras and the Prague Chamber Orch.


----------



## SimonNZ

James Macmillan's The Confessions of Isobel Gowdie - Marin Alsop, cond.


----------



## jim prideaux

Josh said:


> One of today's thrift store finds. A revelation for me, as I wasn't previously familiar with this work or composer. Magnificent!


One piece I have always 'struggled' with-I personally find it particularly difficult to listen to but inspired by your positive post I will return to it at some point today-the Libor Pisek recording......


----------



## SimonNZ

Stravinsky's Requiem Canticles - Robert Craft, cond.


----------



## Pugg

​*Virginia Zeani*: opera arias.
_Wonderful voice _


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Schoenberg: Verklarte Nacht and Variations for Orchestra. Beautiful playing and gorgeous sounds from the BPO under Karajan.


----------



## science

Here is my last few weeks:

View attachment 68283


----------



## SimonNZ

Stockhausen's Kontakte










Varese's Deserts - Cristopher Lyndon-Gee, cond.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Verdi: Luisa Miller.
Millo/ Domingo/ Levine.
*
Underestimated recording of this very nice piece :tiphat:


----------



## elgar's ghost

SimonNZ said:


> Stravinsky's Requiem Canticles - Robert Craft, cond.


Definitely the expression of a man who's won the fee negotiation battle...


----------



## MagneticGhost

Listening to the Turandot from this set of Pucinni Operas.
Amazon blurb has this to say about it.



> The set includes re-issues of two major performances by Birgit Nilsson. First: the 1965 Turandot where she squares off with tenor Franco Corelli. This is not the greatest recording of the opera in terms of atmosphere and orchestral color, but the singing is white-hot, especially when you add Renata Scotto as Líu.


----------



## Jeff W

Good morning TC from bright and sunny Albany! Two days in a row with sun! Woo!









I was still in a clarinet mood last night, so I started off with two wonderful Clarinet Concertos by Louis Spohr. Michael Collins was the soloist in the Clarinet Concertos No. 3 & 4. Robin O'Neill led the Swedish Chamber Orchestra. I really wish I had more by Louis Spohr...









Small selection of Beethoven's Piano Sonatas were next. Just the Opus 31 sonatas (No. 16, 17 & 18). Jeno Jando played the piano.









Last night's 'Exploring Music' was an analysis of the Brahms Second Symphony and by this point in the night it had gotten so stuck in my head that there was only one solution to get it unstuck... listen to it! So, I did just that! Bernard Haitink led the Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra in the Symphony No. 2 & 3 by Johannes Brahms.









Slowing the pace down now to round things out. The two Schubert Piano Trios. Jos van Immerseel plays the solo pianoforte, Vera Beths the violin and Anner Bylsma the cello. I love piano trios and I really must add more to my collection.


----------



## MagneticGhost

science said:


> Here is my last few weeks:
> 
> View attachment 68283


How do you do that? It's a very handy way of displaying lots of album covers at once.


----------



## bejart

Giuseppe Tartini (1692-1770): Violin Sonata No.4 in C Major

Peter Sheppard Skaerved, violin


----------



## Schubussy

Moritz Moszkowski - Piano Concerto in E, Ignacy Jan Paderewski - Piano Concerto in A minor
Piers Lane, BBC Scottish Symphony Orchestra, Jerzy Maksymiuk








Need to get some more of these CDs.


----------



## Kivimees

*And the winner is...*

A one-month-long campaign to elect the favourite Estonian record (LP, cassette or CD) in history ended earlier this week and I'm listening to the winner as chosen by both the "experts" and the public:









The winner wasn't a big surprise (I voted for other records).


----------



## Vasks

_LPs_

*Lecocq - Overture to "La Fille de Madame Angot" (Bonynge/London)
Bizet - Symphony in C (Ozawa/Angel)*


----------



## pmsummer

MOTETS
*Guillaume de Machaut*
The Hilliard Ensemble

ECM New Series


----------



## Pugg

​*Mozart: arias

Dame Kiri Te Kanawa *


----------



## brotagonist

I was intrigued, so I started listening to this (but I admit that it didn't hold my interest and I skipped over lots of parts); it has a lot of theatrical moments.

Schulhoff Der Mondsüchtige
Andreas Delfs, SPCO, Theatre de la Jeune Lune

It makes an entertaining stage piece, for sure 

I spent most of yesterday scampering and squirrelling, profitably, so I didn't listen to much after my morning. I'm now giving the new one another spin:









Mahler Lied von der Erde
Fassbaender, Moser, Katsaris

This is absolutely marvellous. I don't think I have ever enjoyed dLvdE this much. There is so much drama, the piano is sensational: I am hearing melodies I never heard before. I can't wait to hear a full orchestral version soon, with my newly acquired attunement.


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1985.


----------



## Vaneyes

elgars ghost said:


> {re post #2071}Definitely the expression of a man who's won the fee negotiation battle...


Or, too much Johnnie Walker.


----------



## Polyphemus

Vaneyes said:


> Or, too much Johnnie Walker.









makes a change


----------



## Vaneyes

Weston said:


> I think I've arrived at the difficult decision to set aside this glorious thread for the time being. I love it, but it is taking so much of my time and resources. I never felt right about letting the world know what I'm listening to, then gathering likes but not returning the favor, and too much other stuff is going on at the moment for me to keep up with the entire thread.
> 
> I think instead I'll just lurk here once in a while to get ideas on new purchases, and then post in the individual composer guestbooks if something I hear _really_ strikes me and I want to comment and share. Then I can devote more time to things I should be doing. But it has been an amazing joy! See you around the other parts of TC -- until I change my mind.
> 
> Luxurious listening to you. :tiphat:


Thanks, Weston. Have fun.


----------



## Becca

Josh said:


> One of today's thrift store finds. A revelation for me, as I wasn't previously familiar with this work or composer. Magnificent!


Now you need to look for another major work by him which followed this and, in some ways, extended his thoughts ... _Ripening_


----------



## elgar's ghost

Robert Simpson - chamber works pt. 2. String Quartet no. 9 is particularly interesting as it features 32 variations on a theme derived from the minuet of Haydn's Symphony no. 47. Then it concludes with a gorgeous fugue lasting nearly 13 minutes which makes for a TT just shy of one hour. Reger would have been proud!


----------



## Bruce

*esses*

Starting with *Spohr *- String Quintet No. 4 in A minor, Op. 91 - New Haydn Quartet with Sándor Papp (viola)

*Johann Strauß, Jr.* - Rosen aus dem Süden, Op. 388 - Simon Addison conducts the English Philharmonic Orchestra

*Szymanowski *- Metopes, Op. 29 played by Martin Roscoe

And then two operas by *Strauß*: Salome and Elektra.







&


----------



## manyene

Managed to get my hi fi up and running after a couple of days - one of the speaker leads had come adrift and I had no LH sound. Had to move several items to sort it out.... but now fixed. Celebrated with Xiang-Dong Kong's version of the Tchaikovsky 'Seasons'


----------



## millionrainbows

SimonNZ said:


> Stockhausen's Kontakte


Just in case anyone wants these on CD:


----------



## millionrainbows

Schoenberg early works: Cabaret Songs (Brettllieder); Songs, Op. 2;Book of the Hanging Gardens. Phyllis Bryn-Julson, soprano; Ursula Oppens, piano (Music & Arts). It doesn't get any better than this. I wonder; are the 'hanging gardens' of poetic lore that verdant, perfect place where everything is right?








Mine has a different cover, of a Schoenberg painting.


----------



## science

MagneticGhost said:


> How do you do that? It's a very handy way of displaying lots of album covers at once.


It's a screen capture from iTunes.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

More from Karajan's New Viennese school set, which I'm enjoying much more than I thought I would.

This disc couples Berg's _3 Orchestral Pieces_ and _3 pieces from the Lyric Suite_ to Schoenberg's _Pelleas und Melisande_.


----------



## manyene

Followed up by:








Atterberg, Symphony 1:Life affirming


----------



## CMonteverdi

String quintet N.1 in F major

The Raphael Ensemble

LK


----------



## Vesteralen

Currently my favorite early music group. (That sounds a bit strange)


----------



## papsrus

I heard part of Sir Arnold Bax's tone poem "Tintagel" on my classical music radio station a few weeks ago and thought it sounded very much like Wagner (in fact, I thought it might be Wagner), someone I'm kind of listening to a lot lately. This being the case, I questioned my impressions as maybe having been overly influenced by my current listening, so I read the Wiki entry on Bax and discovered he was indeed influenced early on by Wagner, particularly "Tristan and Isolde," which had a specific influence on this piece "Tintagel."

He otherwise is often more associated with Vaughn Williams, that sort of pastoral Romanticism, I suppose is how it might be described. I'm not that familiar with Williams, so. ... Yet strong echoes of Wagner persist for me, as I listen to Bax now.

I snagged the following disc, which includes a series of symphonic poems performed by the London Philharmonic Orchestra under the baton of Sir Adrian Boult (a Bax champion, apparently), recorded in the late 1960s on the Lyrita label in what I judge to be very good to excellent sound quality.

These recording sessions are described by one amazon reviewer as "very famous," yet I couldn't find any mention of Bax here. Perhaps it's my ham-handed search method that is the issue. Nonetheless, I'd welcome any comments anyone has on these recordings that I'm enjoying right now for the first time. As I said, I hear Wagner, but I may be overly influenced by all the Wagner I'm listening to lately. Might hear Wagner in just about anything these days.


----------



## JACE

Now listening to...

*100 Favorites: # 42*

Charles Ives: Music for Chorus
Gregg Smith, The Gregg Smith Singers, Ithaca College Concert Choir, Texas Boys Choir of Fort Worth, Columbia Chamber Orchestra (Columbia, LP only)











"General William Booth Enters Into Heaven" (Archie Drake, bass)
"Serenity"
"The Circus Band" (Archie Drake, bass)
"December"
"The New River"
"Three Harvest Home Chorales"
Psalm 100
Psalm 67
Psalm 24
Psalm 90 (Esther Martinez, Soprano; Melvin Brown, tenor)
Psalm 150
This LP captures some of Charles Ives' greatest compositions in their most convincing performances; most notably "General Booth" (in John J. Becker's arrangement for orchestra) and Psalm 90. Both of these works rank among Ives' greatest masterpieces. But everything on this LP is worth hearing. Gregg Smith and his choral ensemble are completely attuned to Ives' unique idiom. Everything just sounds right.

Sadly and strangely, this music has never been reissued in digital format.


----------



## pmsummer

SEXTET - SIX MARIMBAS
*Steve Reich*
Steve Reich and Musicians
_with_
Manhattan Marimba Quartet
Members of Nexus Percussion Ensemble

Nonesuch


----------



## Cesare Impalatore

I troiani (italian version of Berlioz's Les troyens)
Rafael Kubelik
Milan, 1960

One of my favourite performances by the great Mario del Monaco, as sophisticated as the "brass bull of Milan" can get.


----------



## padraic

So, the first thing I listened to from this set was the first movement of the live 7th. I expected to go all Tennstedt fanboy about it, but I don't know that I cared for it, really.  I think his "broad tempi" approach didn't work so well for this.


----------



## schigolch




----------



## Saintbert

*Carl Nielsen* was a great Nordic symphonist. Today I've gone back to his *first three symphonies*, placed on these discs alongside two overtures, a suite and the concertos for flute and clarinet. The *Gothenburg Symphony Orchestra* has been playing this music since the beginning and the sound they make is intense, as it should be. *Myung-Whun Chung's* (broken) Nielsen cycle on BIS also includes the fifth symphony and the violin concerto.









(In case you're wondering what the red 'Warning' note on some of the old BIS discs refers to, here is the accompanying text: "WARNING! Contrary to established practice this recording retains the staggering dynamics of the ORIGINAL performance. This may damage your loudspeakers, but given first-rate playback equipment you are guaranteed a truly remarkable musical and audio experience. Good luck!")


----------



## Guest

Mozart, Faure, and Previn Sonatas this morning.


----------



## pmsummer

COLOURS IN THE DARK
_The Instrumental Music of_
*Alexander Agricola*
Ensemble Leones
Marc Lewon; director

Christophorus


----------



## Guest

The letter C has gone by fast, only taking about a month in total. Here's the last 7 days. I have ~7 hours left (of ~120 of compositions by composers with "C" first names). I always leave some of the best for last, this time including Saint-Saens 3, Nielsen 5, etc... Hoping to have it done by tomorrow night 

That's A, B, and C knocked out so far. After something like 5-6 months... But it's progress!


----------



## tortkis

R. Murray Schafer: String Quartets 8-12 - Molinari Quartet (ATMA Classique)








I think his early string quartets are intense and experimental, but these later works are much more melodic. No. 9 with soprano and children's voices is very interesting.


----------



## Vasks

nathanb said:


> View attachment 68308
> 
> 
> That's A, B, and C knocked out so far. After something like 5-6 months... But it's progress!


But aren't you just itching to hear a little Zelenka or Zwillich *right now*? LOL!!


----------



## Guest

Vasks said:


> But aren't you just itching to hear a little Zelenka or Zwillich *right now*? LOL!!


I can if I want. As you see, I've thrown on a fair bit of Lopez, among other things (14 Lopez tracks = significant amount of time...). But it is best to stay focused whenever possible


----------



## AClockworkOrange

*Joseph Haydn: Symphonies 93, 94 'Surprise' and 95
George Szell & the Cleveland Orchestra*

Wonderfully clear and rhythmic as ever without sacrificing melody, Szell remains remarkably consistent in these wonderfully recorded performances. The Cleveland Orchestra once again shimmers, extraordinarily well balanced with what I would say were Chamber-like qualities to the fore.

These are easily amongst my favourite recordings.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

*Darius Milhaud
String Quartet No. 1, Op. 5*
Petersen Quartet [Capriccio, 2005]










*String Quartet No. 7 in B-flat, Op. 87*
Stanford String Quartet [Music & Arts, 11994]


----------



## SimonNZ

"Zarzuela Al Santísimo, O El Esplendor Del Barroco Hispánico" - Mapa Harmonico


----------



## SeptimalTritone

Brahms Clarinet Trio 



Brahms String Sextet 2 



Cage Roaratorio 



30 minute excerpt of Feldman String Quartet 2 



Stockhausen Momente


----------



## Easy Goer

Dvorak - Slavonic Dances


----------



## jim prideaux

Janacek-Concertino
Schumann-Piano Concerto
Dvorak-8th Symphony

Lars Vogt (Pianist/Conductor) and the Royal Northern Sinfonia-at the Sage Gateshead.....oh yeah!


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Beethoven, C# Minor Quartet*

Well played, but I'm not enamored with the Takacs on this one. I still think the Lindsay Quartet gets to the heart of it.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

*James MacMillan

String Quartet No. 1 "Visions of a November Spring"*
Emperor String Quartet [BIS, 2002]










*String Quartet No. 3 *
Edinburgh String Quartet [Delphian, 2014]


----------



## Schubussy

Sergei Bortkiewicz - Piano Concertos no. 2 & 3
Stefan Doniga, Janáček Philharmonic Orchestra, David Porcelijn








I have a real weakness for big schmaltzy Romantic piano concertos, it's true.


----------



## DiesIraeCX

*Busoni - Rachmaninov*

*Sergei Rachmaninov*: _Prelude in C-sharp minor_ (Vassily Primakov)

*Ferruccio Busoni*: _Tanzwalzer, Op. 53_ (Rome Symphony Orchestra)


----------



## elgar's ghost

Tonight I'm breaking into my Robert Simpson chamber survey with a 5-disc miscellany from another Brit:


----------



## D Smith

Listening to an old favourite tonight. Beethoven's Violin Concerto performed by Hilary Hahn. This is my favourite contemporary recording, even though I feel the orchestra gets too loud sometimes. My only quibble is with the pairing on this CD - Bernstein's Serenade. She and Zinman do a great job with this, too, but it's just not what I want to hear right after the Beethoven, so I seldom listen straight through. But very recommended.


----------



## George O

François Couperin (1668-1733): Pièces de clavecin
including one of the greatest tunes ever written, the transcendent "Les barricades mystérieuses"

Zuzana Ruzickova, harpsichord

on Supraphon (Czechoslovakia), from 1967

5 stars

Ruzickova made it through Theresienstadt, Auschwitz, and Bergen-Belsen and is still alive today.

Surviving the horrors of the Holocaust:

http://www.radio.cz/en/section/one-on-one/zuzana-ruzickova-surviving-the-horrors-of-the-holocaust


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

*Schubertiade!*

*Symphony no. 8- Unfinished*




























I quite like Minkowski's set as a whole. It is necessary to capture the lyrical song-like nature of Schubert as well as his muscularity... and Minkowski does this. Having said that, I don't feel Minkowski's version of Schubert's 8th ranks as one of the finest.

Jos van Immerseel's take is quite intriguing... enough so on first listen to lead me to order his set of the complete symphonies. Rejecting the score as toned-down by Brahms, Immerseel employs an orchestration, instrumentation, and dynamics that he argues is closer to Schubert's original intent. All of this would be irrelevant if the result weren't unique and well-rendered. It achieves quite well on both counts IMO.

Karajan's 8th is an "old school" standby: epic and supremely polished by the ever-magnificent Berlin Philharmonic. Honestly, few other versions I have heard come close to this in terms of absolute grandeur and drama.


----------



## MozartsGhost

*Charles Gounod*
_Faust_

Marguerite . . . . Victoria De Los Angeles
Faust . . . . . . Nicolai Gedda
Mephistopheles . . . . . Boris Christoff
Valentine . . . . . Ernest Blanc
Sieble . . . . . . . Liliane Berton
Martha . . . . . . . Rita Gorr
Wagner . . . . Victor Autran

Orchestra of the Theatre National de L'Opera
Andre Cluytens conducting


----------



## Dave Whitmore

Johannes Brahms Clarinet Sonata No 1 in F minor Op 120


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1960 - '72, 1985 - '87.

View attachment 68314


----------



## bejart

William Herschel (1738-1822): Symphony No.17 in C Major

Mathias Bamert directing the London Mozart Players


----------



## pmsummer

ARGENTUM ET AURUM
_Musical Treasures from the Early Habsburg Renaissance_
*Ensemble Leones*
Marc Lewon; director

Naxos


----------



## SimonNZ

James Dillon's Nine Rivers

part one: "East 11th St NY 10003" - Les Percussions de Strasbourg


----------



## KenOC

bejart said:


> William Herschel (1738-1822): Symphony No.17 in C Major


Also dabbled in telescopes, I'm told.


----------



## opus55

Webern
"Das Augenlicht", Op.26
Variationen, Op.27
and more..


----------



## Balthazar

*Grażyna Bacewicz ~ Piano Quintet No. 2*. Zimerman on keyboard with Danczowska & Co. on strings.

*Lukas Foss ~ Curriculum Vitae* (entire album). String Quartet No. 3 is my favorite track here, but it is nice to keep _Curriculum Vitae_ around for when I get a hankering for accordion. _Music for Six_ and _Thirteen Ways of Looking at a Blackbird_ round out the disc.

*Renée Fleming ~ Guilty Pleasures*. A wonderful and diverse collection of art songs. Is she flirting with Krystian?


----------



## senza sordino

Shostakovich Symphonies 12 and 13. I've nearly finished listening to all of the symphonies in order. Though this little project of mine has taken months.
View attachment 68315

View attachment 68316

Bartok violin concerto #2, Eotvos Seven, Ligeti Violin Concerto
View attachment 68317


and again, Villa Lobos Guitar Concerto but this time the entire CD including the 12 Etudes and five preludes
View attachment 68318


----------



## Easy Goer

Franz Berwald - Symphonies and Overtures


----------



## GreenMamba

Peter Sculthorpe: Earth Cry (the proper version with Didgeridoo). Judd/NZSO, William Barton soloist.


----------



## Itullian

Mozart 41, Giulini, NewPhil, Decca
KUSC.ORG


----------



## Pugg

Tchaikovsky: Swan Lake - scenes
Lecoq: Mam'zelle Angot

FISTOULARI / COA (1961)


----------



## Itullian

Haydn SQ OP 76, NO.3, Takacs Quartet
KUSC.ORG


----------



## Haydn man

Listening to this yesterday evening, this was recommended by many here on TC and I can see why
Just sublime


----------



## Itullian

Sheherazade, Stokowski, Phil Orch
KUSC.ORG


----------



## Pugg

Beethoven:
"Leonore Overture No. 3 Op.72a" (October 24, 1960 New York, Manhattan Center),
"The Consecration of the House Op.124" (October 9, 1962 New York, Philharmonic Hall),
"King Stephen Overture Op.117" (October 4, 1966 New York, Philharmonic Hall),
"Fidelio Overture Op.72b" (January 10th, 31st, 1967 New York, Philharmonic Hall),
"Egmont Overture Op.84" (February 12, 1970 New York, Philharmonic Hall),
"Leonore Overture Op.72a" (May 18, 1976 Carnegie Hall)
New York Philharmonic


----------



## HIDEKI SUKENOBU

dreamer said:


> Enough basketball, already.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Never heard of this guy. But I think I really like this....


Never heard of this guy? If you don't stick to Violin Cello, I'd like you to listen to his #4 Piano Concerto and #3 Symphony. You'll
definately find his gorgeous and sometimes solem beauty in these works.


----------



## SimonNZ

Louis Marchand's Pièces de Clavecin, 1702 - Blandine Verlet, harpsichord


----------



## brotagonist

I had a very nice road trip for most of the day, resulting in lots of sunshine, a great jog and a slight sunburn. I put on some music as I headed back home. The only one I recall was the fabulous...

Beethoven Triple Concerto
Trio Fontenay, Inbal/Philharmonia O

There was also a Shostakovich symphony, but extended passages were far too quiet to be able to hear over the road and engine noises.


----------



## Josh

Who knew that Jesus played the harp?!










The Muses of Zion
German Sacred Music 1600-1730
Cambridge Bach Ensemble


----------



## Itullian

Wagner, Wotan's farewell and magic fire music, Schwartz
KUSC.ORG


----------



## Itullian

Prokofiev Sym.5, Previn
KUSC.ORG


----------



## SimonNZ

Schnittke's Viola Concerto - Yui Bashmet, viola, Mstislav Rostropovich, cond.


----------



## HIDEKI SUKENOBU

SimonNZ said:


> Schnittke's Viola Concerto - Yui Bashmet, viola, Mstislav Rostropovich, cond.


This man! Under the conduct of Yuri Bashmet, S.Richter's Mozart's #25 Piano Concert my favorite recording was accompllished.
Was he acting with Gidon Kremer for some time. I'd like to know about him as a conductor in stead of a viola player.


----------



## HIDEKI SUKENOBU

Now I'm retrieving anything unforgettable in the heaps of the unwanted CDs which I had chosen about 5 years before. Now I'm listening to _Awadagin Pratt's album _featuring _Cesar Franck's Prelude, Fugue and Variation, Bach's transcription by Busoni_ and etc. My choice to give them up was right, I'm thinking now.


----------



## SimonNZ

Christopher Rouse's Iscariot - Alan Gilbert, cond.


----------



## brianshima

I'm rediscovering spanish classical, bit forgotten since I finished my degreee, and ungivable being spaniard hehe.
















Good morning!


----------



## Tsaraslondon

This recording has probably the most beautiful first few minutes of any recording of *Der fliegende Hollander*. Has anyone ever sung the Steersman more beautifully than Wunderlich? I doubt it. But actually it's pretty good all round, with Fischer-Deiskau an intellectual, tortured Dutchman and Frick an excellent Daland. Rudolf Schock isn't the best of Eriks but he certainly isn't the worst, and Konwitshny conducts with a sure hand. What lets it down for me is the singing of Marianne Schech as Senta, un-focused, vague in pitch and too often unpleasant on the ear, though truth to tell, at the distance of some time, it's not as bad as I remembered it.


----------



## SimonNZ

Stockhausen's Donnerstag Aus Licht


----------



## Pugg

​*Schubert :Oktett.*
Gidon Kremer and friends


----------



## Jeff W

Good morning TC from wet and rainy Albany! I knew seeing the sun wouldn't last! Back to the general gloom, it seems...









Gloomy weather doesn't necessarily mean the music has to be gloomy! Having listened to the 3rd and 4th Clarinet Concertos last night, I went and listened to the 1st and 2nd Clarinet Concertos by Louis Spohr. Michael Collins played the solo clarinet while Robin O'Neill conducted the Swedish Chamber Orchestra. It is a tough thing for me not to get more music by Mr. Spohr right now as these four by him are absolutely delightful to listen to.









Some more Beethoven Piano Sonatas were next up on my agenda. Jeno Jando played through Sonatas No. 19, 20, 21 & 22.









After hearing part of the Tchaikovsky Sixth Symphony on the radio, I decided I was going to listen to the entire thing. What I didn't count on was wanting to hear the Fourth and Fifth, so I went ahead and listened to all three! Herbert von Karajan led the Berlin Philharmonic. As it stands, I'm not entirely happy with either this set or the Bernstein Tchaikovsky set and am in the market for at least one more. I'm leaning toward the Ormandy\Philadelphia set but I am open to suggestions!









Finishing out now with a recording I am 100% satisfied with now, the Walton Viola and Violin Concertos. Nigel Kennedy plays both solo Viola and Violin while Andre Previn leads the Royal Philharmonic.


----------



## HIDEKI SUKENOBU

Jeff W said:


> Good morning TC from wet and rainy Albany! I knew seeing the sun wouldn't last! Back to the general gloom, it seems...
> 
> View attachment 68328
> 
> 
> Gloomy weather doesn't necessarily mean the music has to be gloomy! Having listened to the 3rd and 4th Clarinet Concertos last night, I went and listened to the 1st and 2nd Clarinet Concertos by Louis Spohr. Michael Collins played the solo clarinet while Robin O'Neill conducted the Swedish Chamber Orchestra. It is a tough thing for me not to get more music by Mr. Spohr right now as these four by him are absolutely delightful to listen to.
> 
> View attachment 68329
> 
> 
> Some more Beethoven Piano Sonatas were next up on my agenda. Jeno Jando played through Sonatas No. 19, 20, 21 & 22.
> 
> View attachment 68330
> 
> 
> After hearing part of the Tchaikovsky Sixth Symphony on the radio, I decided I was going to listen to the entire thing. What I didn't count on was wanting to hear the Fourth and Fifth, so I went ahead and listened to all three! Herbert von Karajan led the Berlin Philharmonic. As it stands, I'm not entirely happy with either this set or the Bernstein Tchaikovsky set and am in the market for at least one more. I'm leaning toward the Ormandy\Philadelphia set but I am open to suggestions!
> 
> View attachment 68331
> 
> 
> Finishing out now with a recording I am 100% satisfied with now, the Walton Viola and Violin Concertos. Nigel Kennedy plays both solo Viola and Violin while Andre Previn leads the Royal Philharmonic.


Maybe the result is the same; I prefer the recording of Thaikovsky's symphonies Karajan left at the EMI were better than those he left at DG. Try the last movement of the 5th symphony of the EMI recordings. Don't you think it was conducted by the same conductor?


----------



## Pugg

​*Bellini : Norma.*
Scotto / *Troyanos*/ Levine


----------



## elgar's ghost

Concluding part of my Robert Simpson survey:


----------



## Cesare Impalatore

Schubert: Piano Sonata No. 21
Wilhelm Kempff


----------



## JACE

Now listening to...

*100 Favorites: # 47*

Franz Liszt: Dante Symphony; *Dante Sonata
Daniel Barenboim (conductor & *pianist), Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra, Berlin Radio Women's Choir (Teldec)










Of course, Liszt being Liszt, the Dante Symphony isn't a symphony in the conventional sense. (For that matter, neither is the Dante Sonata a sonata.) But, from my point of view, the music is splendid by any definition. And Barenboim's performance perfectly captures the wildly disparate sensations of this echt-Romantic composition inspired by Dante's _Divine Comedy_. The "Inferno" movement is every bit as demonic and sulfurous as you could hope, and the closing moments of the "Magnificat" are lumious and otherworldly. I've never heard another recording of this work. Then again, I've never felt the need to. I've read good things about James Conlon's reading. No offense to that conductor or to the Rotterdam Philharmonic, but I can't imagine that recording surpassing Barenboim's exceptional effort with the Berliners.

Barenboim's performance of the Dante Sonata is excellent too, although it doesn't erase my memories of Lazar Berman's ever-so-slightly more dramatic and poetic recording, part of his complete _Années de pèlerinage_ cycle for DG. Regardless, you won't feel short-changed by Barenboim's performance, and it's an interesting, apt coupling for the symphony.

One last reason to acquire this recording: It's been reissued on Warner's Apex line, and it can be had for a pittance. If Liszt's music appeals to you, don't hesitate. You need to hear this.


----------



## Vasks

_Gorging on Gershwin...Piano Concerto, I've Got Rhythm Variations, etc...Wild & Fiedler_


----------



## Vaneyes

Sampling. After his *Haydn* Sonatas volumes, it shouldn't be any surprise that MAH could/would apply his technical and satisfying expertise to these *Mozart* Sonatas. A lovely collection of oft-played and not so oft-played, that will supplement nicely. The sound involves. You are there. :tiphat:


----------



## D Smith

Nothing like some Mozart to brighten up a rainy day. Mozart piano sonatas performed exquisitely by Mitsuko Uchida and the Quintets in a lovely performance by the Salomon Quartet. All Cd's highly recommended.


----------



## brotagonist

HIDEKI SUKENOBU said:


> Now I'm retrieving anything unforgettable in the heaps of the unwanted CDs which I had chosen about 5 years before. Now I'm listening to _Awadagin Pratt's album _featuring _Cesar Franck's Prelude, Fugue and Variation, Bach's transcription by Busoni_ and etc. My choice to give them up was right, I'm thinking now.


I hope, for your sake, you don't come to experience a musical holocaust as a result of overzealous purging :lol:


----------



## Blancrocher

Vaneyes said:


> Sampling. After his *Haydn* Sonatas volumes, it shouldn't be any surprise that MAH could/would apply his technical and satisfying expertise to these *Mozart* Sonatas. A lovely collection of oft-played and not so oft-played, that will supplement nicely. The sound involves. You are there. :tiphat:


Now that those are out of the way, I've got a short list of 2000 or so works I'd like Hamelin to record if he's not too busy.


----------



## Saintbert

As someone who welcomes different interpretations of familiar pieces, I enjoy things like *Bruno Walter's* brisk take on the *Mahler Fifth*. In my mind, there is no reason to take Walter's interpretations as the final say, either. For all his close ties with the composer, Walter had ideas of his own. That's why he never performed a complete cycle of the symphonies. The sound on the 1947 recording with the *Philharmonic-Symphony Orchestra of New York* is great for its time. The other Naxos disc I have here features Mahler's *ninth symphony* in a truly historical recording made in Vienna, January 1938, with the *Vienna Philharmonic Orchestra*.


----------



## CMonteverdi

"Instigated" by previous posts:









Piano sonatas N.15 KV 533 and N.16 KV 545

LK


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1988, 1980.


----------



## cjvinthechair

Lovely evening for an APRIL concert - exclusively from composers/works 'discovered' this month - so much glorious music out there !
Abdi(Behzad)IRI - Recitative for violin & orchestra 



Popplewell(Richard)GBR - Organ Concerto no.1 (link to Part 1) 



Rezac(Ivan)CZE - Symphony in C - 



Israelyan(Martun)ARM - Book of Autumn songs for mezzo & orchestra 



Lendvay(Kamillo)HUN - Concertino for piano, winds & harp 




Do try one !


----------



## Vesteralen

Jeff W said:


> Good morning TC from wet and rainy Albany! I knew seeing the sun wouldn't last! Back to the general gloom, it seems...
> 
> View attachment 68328
> 
> 
> Gloomy weather doesn't necessarily mean the music has to be gloomy! Having listened to the 3rd and 4th Clarinet Concertos last night, I went and listened to the 1st and 2nd Clarinet Concertos by Louis Spohr. Michael Collins played the solo clarinet while Robin O'Neill conducted the Swedish Chamber Orchestra. It is a tough thing for me not to get more music by Mr. Spohr right now as these four by him are absolutely delightful to listen to.


I haven't heard much by Spohr, but everything I've heard I really like. I will check this disc out for sure. Thanks


----------



## LancsMan

*Bernstein: West Side Story* Kiri Te Kanawa, Jose Carreras, Tatiana Troyanos, Kurt Ollman, Marilyn Horn conducted by Leonard Bernstein on DG








A rather too operatic and middle-aged sounding performance of a musical where youth should be being invoked. There is however much attractive music, even if some of the 'cool' music now seems a little dated.


----------



## Haydn man

We are going to a concert in a few weeks featuring this symphony
Had this recording since it was released and still a favourite, Ashkenazy draws a spirited performance from the Philharmonia with tempos that consistently brisk but not rushed


----------



## LancsMan

*Harrison Birtwistle: Gawain* The Royal Opera Chorus, The Orchestra of the Royal Opera House conducted by Elgar Howarth on Collins







Well this is somewhat more challenging a listen than West Side Story. But once you have persevered the music begins to have a monumental and epic feel, and it has grown on me. I'd actually like to see this staged (rather than just hearing the CD). Perhaps I should have bought a DVD of the opera.


----------



## George O

Luca Marenzio (1553-1599)

Madrigali: Il più dolce cigno d'Italia

Concerto Italiano / Rinaldo Alessandrini

CD on Opus 111 (Paris), from 2001


----------



## AClockworkOrange

*Joseph Haydn: Symphonies 96 'The Miracle', 97 & 98*
George Szell & the Cleveland Orchestra

More heavenly Haydn courtesy of Maestro Szell and the Cleveland Orchestra :angel:


----------



## Mika

Farewell to previous Saturday symphony









Mahler #7 
Gergiev & LSO


----------



## HIDEKI SUKENOBU

brotagonist said:


> I hope, for your sake, you don't come to experience a musical holocaust as a result of overzealous purging :lol:


Thank you so much, and never mind. Such a thing as a musical holocaust is probably avoidable. I went to bed so early last night, listening to a compulation album of ECM recordings and decided to give it up. And now before 5AM I woke up and found the next one; Abbado's Hindemith. As far as I remember, I'had three DG recordings of Hindemith: Steinburg(Father) & Pittsburgh SO. and Bernstein's and this one. I first met with _Symphonie: Mathis der Maler _performed by Steinburg and knew the relatively up-tempo and brisk transparency of his musical intuition to trust him. So, unless I've forgotten to detect the attractive aspects of Hindemith's music eg. _Nobilissima Visione _and _Symphonische Metamorphosen nach Themen von Carl Maria von Weber_, I would give it up, mercilessly? or with some tears and regrets as to why I bought this one.


----------



## opus55

Chopin's Nocturnes performed by Claudio Arrau


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

F. J. Haydn - Piano Sonata in C minor, Hob. 16/20; Piano Sonata in G minor, Hob. 16/44 (András Schiff).









This disc just came in today - excellent, agile and bright playing by Schiff. He does a great job on the G minor by paying attention to its more subtle and introspective moments - this sonata does deserve more recognition, imo.


----------



## KenOC

Haydn, String Quartet Op. 55 No. 1 in A, Festetics. Listening to Haydn is a great way to recharge your batteries.


----------



## HIDEKI SUKENOBU

Now I'm listening to _Zemlinsky's Lyrische Symphonie _performed by Sinopoli(I lamented over his too early death) & VPO. What a formidable piece of work. The composer was jealous of Gustav Mahler's talent. We are again confirmed that_ Das Lied von der Erde _was a really epoch-making masterpiece when we listened to such a stuff.


----------



## Vaneyes

Getting an early start for "Saturday Symphony" listening...

*Nielsen*: Symphony 3, w. SFS/Blomstedt. Recorded 1989, Davies Symphony Hall, SF. Recording Engineer: John Pellowe.



John Pellowe whereabouts:

http://www.psneurope.com/john-pellowe-accept-lifetime-achievement-trophy-pro-sound-awards/ ​


----------



## SimonNZ

Romanus Weichlein's Encaenia Musices, 1695 - Gunar Letzbor, cond.


----------



## Mahlerian

Masterpieces of French Harpsichord Music - Rameau, Le Roux, Royer, Duphly
Gustav Leonhardt


----------



## Tsaraslondon

So after six months I finally come to the end and find myself at the beginning, Callas's first commercial recordings and the 78s that introduced the world to the voice of Maria Callas. The recordings followed a radio concert of the same material (plus Aida's _O patria mia_) and were obviously intended to showcase Callas's versatility, a pattern which was to follow in some of her EMI recitals, like _Lyric and Coloratura_ and the first French recital.

Callas was only 25 when these recordings were made, but they display an artistic and vocal maturity far beyond her years. She first sang the role of Isolde under Serafin in 1947 in Venice, literally sight singing the role at her audition. Serafin, who had conducted her in her Italian debut as Gioconda, was suitably impressed and hired her immediately.

The Liebestod is of course sung in Italian, but it is more than just a curiosity. This is a warm, womanly Isolde who rides the orchestra with power to spare. Note too how easily she articulates the little turns towards the end of the aria. Her legato is, as usual, impeccable, and the final note floats out over the postlude without a hint of wobble.

Norma's _Casta diva_ and _Ah bello a me_ are sung without the opening and linking recitatives, but the long-breathed cavatina is quite possibly the most beautiful she ever committed to disc, and the cabaletta, though it lacks some of the light and shade she would later bring to it, is breath taking in its accuracy and sweep.

But what caused the biggest sensation at the time was the Mad Scene from *I Puritani*. What was considered a canary fancier's showpiece suddenly took on a tragic power nobody suspected was there. Qui la voce is sung with a deep legato, the long phrases spun out to extraordinary lengths, but with an intensity that never disturbs the vocal line. _Vien diletto_ almost defies belief. No lighter voiced soprano has ever sung the scale passages with such dazzling accuracy, nor invested them with such pathos, emerging, as they do, as the sighs of a wounded soul. And to cap it all, this large lyric-dramatic voice rises with ease to a ringing top Eb in alt. I have played this to doubting vocal students before now, and they have sat in open-mouthed disbelief. I remember one opera producer friend of mine once telling me that listening to it made him profoundly sad. "I know I will never hear live singing of that greatness in my lifetime," he confided to me. If ever confirmation were needed of the greatness, the genius of Maria Callas, it is here in these, her very first recordings, and especially in this astonishing recording of the Mad Scene from *I Puritani*.

For my part, I have enjoyed every moment of my journey from those late recordings, where the genius would flash through to offset the evident vocal problems to these earlier ones where the voice had an ease and beauty that deserted her all too soon. Callas is and remains the pre-eminent soprano of the twentieth century. I know of no other singer who has made music live the way she did. A post on Talk Classical recently discussed underrated singers. I'd be tempted to add the name of Maria Callas, because, to my mind, her genius was inestimable. None of the accolades she has received seem eloquent enough, and I certainly can't add to them.

60 years after she last sang on the operatic stage, she is still causing controversy, and no doubt always will. Her career may have been short, but was it Beverly Sills who once said, "Better 10 years like Callas than 20 like anyone else?"


----------



## Balthazar

*Haydn ~ Piano Sonatas Nos. 46-50*. Buchbinder plays Hob XVI:31,32,35-37. One of my favorites is No. 50 (Hob. XVI:37). Brilliant fun until it all gets serious and introspective -- then more fun. I imagine Beethoven being fond of this one.

*Varèse ~ Déserts*. Chailly leads the Asko Ensemble.

*Hartmann ~ Symphony No. 5 "Sinfonia concertante"*. Marcus Schønwandt leads the Netherlands RPO.


----------



## KenOC

Beethoven's Triple Concerto -- Zinman, Bronfman, Shahan, and Mork. A very nice performance. I seldom listen to this work but am impressed whenever I do.


----------



## ShropshireMoose

Tchaikovsky: Violin Concerto Alberto Lysy/London Symphony Orchestra/Basil Cameron
Brahms: Piano Concerto No.2 Lamar Crowson/Halle Orchestra/Sir John Barbirolli

A couple more performances taken from broadcasts from the Proms at the Royal Albert Hall. The Tchaikovsky is very exciting, Cameron really whips the players up in the orchestral tuttis, and Lysy is a splendid soloist, just a shame that there are all the cuts that were routinely inflicted on this concerto at one time, some of the ones in the first movement really bring you up with a jolt! The performance dates from 17th August, 1959. No such problems with Lamar Crowson's magnificent Brahms 2nd, with the ever reliable Barbirolli from four days later. Crowson gives a marvellous and dashing account of the piano part, and Barbirolli is with him every inch of the way. It's all most enjoyable.


----------



## bejart

Christoph Ernst Friedrich Weyse (1774-1842): Symphony No.1 in G Minor, DF 117

Lars Ulrik Mortensen conducting Concerto Copenhagen


----------



## pianississimo

last bit of listening before bed. A new CD and a new composer for me. Jean-Philippe Rameau, keyboard suites played by Angela Hewitt. I bought this CD from a second hand stall. It had the cellophane wrapping on it still. Perhaps the person who donated it didn't want to try it or maybe had a copy already. I think it's a really good find.
She's visiting my local area for a recital next season. I really hope she's playing some Rameau!!


----------



## Guest

This new Ondine SACD boasts state-of-the-art sound, replete with absolutely floor shaking bass drum rolls, and powerful playing by the FRSO. I don't why they didn't use the Helesinki Phil, but the FRSO sounds great.


----------



## pmsummer

HOVHANESS
_Music for Harp_
*Alan Hovhaness*
Yolanda Kondonassis; harp

Telarc


----------



## bejart

Antonio Vivaldi (1678-1741): Bassoon Concerto in C Major, RV 476

Bela Drahos directing the Nicolaus Esterhazy Sinfonia -- Tamas Benkocs, bassoon


----------



## brotagonist

I feel the weekend starts on Friday at suppertime, hence I am listening to Nielsen's Symphony 3 (Schønwandt/Danish NSO).


----------



## Bruce

*Sad & Strange*



JACE said:


> Now listening to...
> 
> *100 Favorites: # 42*
> 
> Charles Ives: Music for Chorus
> Gregg Smith, The Gregg Smith Singers, Ithaca College Concert Choir, Texas Boys Choir of Fort Worth, Columbia Chamber Orchestra (Columbia, LP only)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "General William Booth Enters Into Heaven" (Archie Drake, bass)
> "Serenity"
> "The Circus Band" (Archie Drake, bass)
> "December"
> "The New River"
> "Three Harvest Home Chorales"
> Psalm 100
> Psalm 67
> Psalm 24
> Psalm 90 (Esther Martinez, Soprano; Melvin Brown, tenor)
> Psalm 150
> This LP captures some of Charles Ives' greatest compositions in their most convincing performances; most notably "General Booth" (in John J. Becker's arrangement for orchestra) and Psalm 90. Both of these works rank among Ives' greatest masterpieces. But everything on this LP is worth hearing. Gregg Smith and his choral ensemble are completely attuned to Ives' unique idiom. Everything just sounds right.
> 
> *Sadly and strangely*, this music has never been reissued in digital format.


Sad and strange indeed. That was a great recording. I only heard it a few times by borrowing it from a local library decades ago. It should be released as a CD, though. I've not heard better recordings of the Circus Band and December.


----------



## Bruce

*Frank*



nathanb said:


> View attachment 68308
> 
> 
> The letter C has gone by fast, only taking about a month in total. Here's the last 7 days. I have ~7 hours left (of ~120 of compositions by composers with "C" first names). I always leave some of the best for last, this time including Saint-Saens 3, Nielsen 5, etc... Hoping to have it done by tomorrow night
> 
> That's A, B, and C knocked out so far. After something like 5-6 months... But it's progress!


Francisco? <--------------


----------



## SimonNZ

James Dillon's Nine Rivers

part two: "L'ECRAN Parfum" - Jessica Cottis, cond.


----------



## Bruce

*Barricades*



George O said:


> François Couperin (1668-1733): Pièces de clavecin
> including one of the greatest tunes ever written, the transcendent "Les barricades mystérieuses"
> 
> Zuzana Ruzickova, harpsichord
> 
> on Supraphon (Czechoslovakia), from 1967
> 
> 5 stars
> 
> Ruzickova made it through Theresienstadt, Auschwitz, and Bergen-Belsen and is still alive today.


I love this piece! And am listening to it now as I scan through the listenings. Ruzikova does a fine job with this, too. I have a recording of her playing the Bach English Suites, and this remains one of my favorite recordings.

Being a rather short work, though, I'm now listening to Stockhausen's Momente, as noted by Millionrainbows, was it?


----------



## Bruce

*Stars*



bejart said:


> William Herschel (1738-1822): Symphony No.17 in C Major
> 
> Mathias Bamert directing the London Mozart Players


I'm glad Herschel took some time away from his astronomy to write these works. I've read critics disparage them, but I find them some of the best examples of the era. Wonderful works! Great choice!


----------



## Bruce

*Mravinsky*



Jeff W said:


> Good morning TC from wet and rainy Albany! I knew seeing the sun wouldn't last! Back to the general gloom, it seems...
> 
> View attachment 68330
> 
> 
> After hearing part of the Tchaikovsky Sixth Symphony on the radio, I decided I was going to listen to the entire thing. What I didn't count on was wanting to hear the Fourth and Fifth, so I went ahead and listened to all three! Herbert von Karajan led the Berlin Philharmonic. As it stands, I'm not entirely happy with either this set or the Bernstein Tchaikovsky set and am in the market for at least one more. I'm leaning toward the Ormandy\Philadelphia set but I am open to suggestions!


My own favorite is the Mravinsky/Leningrad PO on DG. The sound is stunning, and the performances are the best I've heard. (Not that I can compare to more than 4 or 5 other versions, though.)

Someone else recently posted on this thread that these recordings had been remastered, I think, and that the sound was improved over what he or she thought was a bit too brilliant a recording by the DG engineers, but I have not heard them myself.


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

CD3: Beethoven: Concerto no. 2, Liszt: Concerto no. 1, Bartok: Concerto no. 
3, Mozart: Andante & Variations K. 501



















Disc 3: Symphony 1 "Jeremiah", Three Dances from _On the Town_, Symphony 2 "Age of Anxiety"










French melodies by Saint-Saens, Hahn, Debussy, Ravel, Faure, etc...


----------



## Bruce

*Poppelwell*



cjvinthechair said:


> Lovely evening for an APRIL concert - exclusively from composers/works 'discovered' this month - so much glorious music out there !
> Abdi(Behzad)IRI - Recitative for violin & orchestra
> 
> 
> 
> Popplewell(Richard)GBR - Organ Concerto no.1 (link to Part 1)
> 
> 
> 
> Rezac(Ivan)CZE - Symphony in C -
> 
> 
> 
> Israelyan(Martun)ARM - Book of Autumn songs for mezzo & orchestra
> 
> 
> 
> Lendvay(Kamillo)HUN - Concertino for piano, winds & harp
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do try one !


Am doing just that, with Poppelwell's Organ Concerto No. 1, and it ain't bad at all! Nice majestic organ sound.


----------



## Bruce

*Start of the end*

*Hindemith *- 6th String Quartet - The New World Quartet

*Strauß *- Don Juan - Karajan and the BPO















Much as I enjoy Hindemith's music, I think this is his weakest quartet.

*Mozart *- Symphony No. 38 - Mackerras and the Prague Chamber Orchestra

*Mozart *- Violin Concerto No. 5 in A - Stern with Szell and the Columbia SO















Unfortunately, the sound is a little dated on the Violin Concerto, but it's a wonderful performance.


----------



## bejart

Mozart: Piano Sonata in D Major, KV 284

Walter Klien, piano


----------



## Itullian

Korngold VC, Mutter
KUSC.ORG


----------



## DiesIraeCX

*Richter, Pollini, Kempff*

The last couple of days have been dedicated to Beethoven's piano sonatas and some Debussy. I listened up the No. 27 on Pollini's Beethoven sonata cycle, which means I've now heard them all, since I've already heard his late period sonatas, No. 28 - No. 32 (multiple times). I also did a side by side comparison of Pollini and Richter's "Appassionata" sonatas. Today, I did the "Waldstein" comparison between Pollini and Kempff.

#23 "Appassionata" (Pollini and Ricther)
#24 "A Thérèse", #25 "Cuckoo", #26 "Les Adieux", and #27 (Pollini)
#21 "Waldstein" (Pollini and Kempff)

The "Cuckoo" sonata is one of the very best.

----------------

*Debussy*: _Fêtes Galantes #1, L 80 and Fêtes Galantes #2_ (Véronique Dietschy)

Amazing, and Dietschy has a wonderful voice.


----------



## Pugg

*Grieg & Schumann: Concertos*

LUPU / LSO / PREVIN (1973)


----------



## SimonNZ

Robert Johnson lute works - Nigel North, lute


----------



## Pugg

*Tchaikovsky_Symphony no 5
Muti*


----------



## Becca

Mahler - _Das Klagende Lied_ (full version)
Berlin Philharmonic - Vladimir Jurowski

I came to know the full, 3 movement version of this when the Boulez version was released with an addendum of the first movement. Since then I have had others, most recently the Rattle/CBSO recording. This is the first time that I have listened to this work in a long time and I am struck by the way that Jurowski emphasizes the tempi changes. It is definitely an exciting and fast performance but I'm not sure what I think about it ... guess I will have to listen to others then come back to this!


----------



## SimonNZ

Luigi Dallapiccola's Piccola Musica Notturna - Gianandrea Noseda, cond.


----------



## senza sordino

Stravinsky Pulcinella and Scherzo Fantastique 
View attachment 68376

Stravinsky Symphony in three movements, symphony of psalms and symphony in C
View attachment 68377

Stravinsky Violin Concerto, Honegger Pacific 231 & Rugby, Frank Martin Violin Concerto and Stravinsky Circus polka
View attachment 68378


----------



## SimonNZ

Luigi Nono's Prometeo - Peter Hirsch and Kwamé Ryan, conductors


----------



## Pugg

​*Czerny: Bel Canto Concertante.
Rosmary Tuck/ Richard Bonynge *


----------



## Haydn man

This weeks SS
This is not a work I am familiar with, so can't comment on the merits of the performance. However, what I can say is that this really is a gem of a symphony and once again proves to me the value of TC.
The recording is good with rich clear sound


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Mackerras's gloriously sunny version of Schubert's 5th Symphony on this gloriously sunny morning in London.


----------



## SimonNZ

Tristan Murail's Gondwana - Yves Prin, cond.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

*Ferruccio Busoni
String Quartet No. 1 in C major, Op. 19, KiV 208
String Quartet No. 2 in D minor, Op. 26, KiV 225*
Pellegrini Quartet [cpo, 1995]

Both of these are very interesting works, and this is a very good version of both by the Pellegrini Quartet on cpo. Busoni's first is heavily indebted to Mendelssohn but is very attractive, whilst No. 2 has more of Busoni's trademark harmonic adventurousness. You can hear clearly the influence of Beethoven's late quartets. Having spent a bit of time with these two I'm rather sorry they got left out of the TC top string quartets project.










*Albert Roussel
Quartet for Strings, Op. 45*
Via Nova String Quartet [Apex, 2004]

A fine work, this, and relatively neglected.


----------



## Jeff W

Good morning TC! As is usual on my days off, sleep eludes me. Oh well. Time for music!









Kicking things off right away with the this week's Saturday Symphony, Nielsen's Symphony No. 3 'Sinfonia Espansiva'. Also included are the Overture to 'Maskarade' and the 'Aladdin' suite. Herbert Blomstedt leads the San Francisco Symphony. This symphony always makes me happy


----------



## ArtMusic

Mozart, _Zaide_ but this is how *not* to "stage" an opera. Peter Sellars up to his weird, incoherent, movie-like, inaccessible, degrading staging that confuse everything that is going on, and does nothing but just distracts. Staging garbage. Singing and orchestra rather ordinary too.


----------



## Oliver

Just started going through the Cantatas, 'Nach dir, Herr, verlanget mich' in Suzuki vol.1. Is it all this good?!


----------



## Vronsky

*György Ligeti -- The Ligeti Project*









György Ligeti -- The Ligeti Project


----------



## AClockworkOrange

*Ludwig Van Beethoven: Symphonies No.5 & 7
Ferenc Fricsay & the Berliner Philharmoniker*

I has been a while since I last listened to these pieces and even longer since I previously listened to this wonderful CD.

It features one of my favourite performances of the Third & Fourth movements of Beethoven's Fifth.


----------



## Pugg

​*Brahms : Clarinet Quintet / String Quintet *
Alban Berg Quartet and guests


----------



## Jeff W

*Time to listen to a new arrival*









New stuff came in the post yesterday, which usually means time to rip but I only had time to rip this one yesterday, the Joseph Joachim Violin Concerto No. 2 'In the Hungarian Style' and the Brahms Violin Concerto ('In the Brahms Style'?). Rachel Barton Pine plays the solo violin while Carlos Kalmar leads the Chicago Symphony Orchestra.

In case anyone is wondering, I'm ripping this:









The W. A. Mozart Symphonies with Sir Charles Mackerras leading the Prague Chamber Orchestra.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Tippet: Symphony no. 4 followed by Debussy: Pelléas et Mélisande (whoever designed the flimsy die-cut front to the outer sleeve needs a stern word)


----------



## omega

*Elgar*
_Cello Cencerto_
Misha Maisky | Guiseppe Sinopoli | Philharmonia Orchestra








*Rachmaninov*
_Symphonic Dances_
Mariss Jansons | Saint Petersburg Philharmonic Orchestra


----------



## bejart

Andrea Zani (1696-1757): Violin Concerto in A Minor, Op.2, No.1

Compagnia de Musici -- Alessandro Ciccolini, violin


----------



## Manxfeeder

Oliver said:


> Just started going through the Cantatas, 'Nach dir, Herr, verlanget mich' in Suzuki vol.1. Is it all this good?!


John Eliot Gardiner said, "There's not a duffer in the bunch." If you go through the complete cycle, you'll discover that Bach will bring you through every emotion or difficulty you'll face and take you through the process from despair to resolution.

Gardiner's Music in the Castle of Heaven is a loving and detailed account of Bach's sacred music. A shorter accounting of the cantatas is here:
http://www.classical.net/~music/comp.lst/works/bachjs/cantatas.php

All cantatas are listed and rated according to his personal criteria.


----------



## George O

Peter Ilich Tchaikovsky (1840-1893)

Romeo and Juliet, Overture - Fantasy

Theme and Variations (from Suite #3 in G major, op 55)

The London Symphony Orchestra / Arpad Joo
Michael Davis, violin solo

on Sefel (Toronto), from 1980


----------



## maestro267

*Nielsen*: Symphony No. 3 (Sinfonia espansiva)
Danish National SO/Schonwandt


----------



## MozartsGhost

^^^^^ Beautiful George O, Spring is here north of the equator! Yippee!










*Duets 
Victoria De Los Angeles,
Dietrich Fischer-Dieskau *

Gerald Moore piano


----------



## Pugg

*Donizetti: Lucia di Lammermoor.*
Always a joy to hear* La Stupenda *.:tiphat:


----------



## Vasks

_Dorati & Detroit do early Bartok...Suite #1 & Two Pictures_


----------



## brotagonist

1 'old' order, 1 'new' order still outstanding  but that's one less than before.









Stravinsky Sacre; Symphony in Three Movements; Agon
Ashkenazy/Deutsches SO Berlin

Le Sacre is a piece I have heard for decades and this recording immediately sounds different. The thumping and pounding is much more subdued, except where it thumps and pounds  but the subtleties of the work are what stand out here. I used to _almost_ dismiss (shudder! gasp! I hear you all react) this work as an overrated, noisy dance number, but now I hear things in it I had never noticed before: the dreamlike filigrees and clocklike throbs... I am going to have to refer back to my Penguin Rosette winning recording of Haitink with the LSO for a comparison sometime.

With the Symphony in Three Movements, Stravinsky seems to refer back to the earlier Sacre. There is a continuity between the earlier work and this one: the rhythms, beats... Why had I never heard it like this before?

The piece for which I bought the disc, Agon, is a surprise. Again, I hear the back-reference to le Sacre, but there are Schoenbergian elements that surprise and delight. It is most definitely Stravinsky yet.

These three works are early, middle and late Stravinsky, but all appear to be tied together by a common sound, motif, rhythm. This is the revelation for me here. Stravinsky, while I have given him considerable attention, had never before fully gelled into an appreciable unity for me. Now, perhaps, I am on the road to saying that I get Stravinsky.


----------



## Bruce

*Pretty Perth Girls*

Starting on this sunny day by following a suggestion of SimonNZ while composing this post:

*Dallapiccola *- *Piccola musica notturna *and the *Tartiniana *- Noseda conducting the BBC Philharmonic









This is not the Dallapiccola I've come to know and be confused by! Rather gentle and contemplative works appear on this disc, (though I've only listened to the two works mentioned). I'll be revisiting this.

with *Bizet - Suite from La Jolie Fille de Perth *- Ansermet conducts the Orchestra de la Suisse Romande









And then onto a couple of works for which I had high expectations, but which ultimately remained unmet.

*Scharwenka's Fourth Piano Concerto in C minor, Op. 80 *and *Tovey's Symphony in D, Op. 32*.















The piano part of the Scharwenka is absolutely brilliant, but I felt the melodies employed were a little uninteresting. Still, good enough to inspire me to check into his other three concerti at a later time.

Tovey's symphony, at almost an hour, struck me as a little bloated, but what glorious bloat! His harmonic adventures are really amazing, but like Scharwenka, I thought the symphony rambled. Had Tovey been able to write a melody like, say, Brahms, this would have been a masterpiece.


----------



## Vaneyes

Sampling for *Rozsa* birthday (1907), Sonatina for Solo Clarinet.


----------



## Vaneyes

Sampling for* Respighi* death day (1936).


----------



## bejart

Pavel Vranicky (1761-1820): String Quintet in F Major, Op.29, No.1

Stamic Quartet with Karel Plocek on 2nd viola -- Jindrich Pazdera and Josef Kekula, violins -- Jan Peruska, viola -- Petr Hejny, cello


----------



## D Smith

I listened to one of my favourite pieces of 20th century music, Shostakovich's Violin Concerto No. 1, performed by Batiashvili/Salonen. This is quite a good performance and she does an excellent job on the third movement, one of the most sublime in all of classical music, in my opinion of course. Recommended. (The rest of the disc is excellent as well, with a fine Vocalise with Grimaud).


----------



## TurnaboutVox

*Schoenberg 
Complete songs for voice and piano, CDs 1 and 4*

Posthumous songs
Four songs Op. 2
Six songs Op. 3
15 Poems from the Book of the Hanging Gardens, op. 15

2 songs, Op. 1
8 songs, Op. 6
2 ballads, Op. 12
2 songs Op. 14
4 German folk-songs
3 songs, Op. 48

Barainsky, Diener, Vondung, Mayer, Jarnot, Schafer; Urs Liska,piano
[Capriccio,2011]

I've been trying to hear at least one of these splendid discs every day for the last couple of weeks,and things are beginning to become more familiar to me. They're all immensely rewarding, and there are some real surprises, like the neo-baroque (is that the right term?) 'Four German folk-songs'.


----------



## Easy Goer

Leonid Kogan - Brahms Violin Concerto in D major Mono 1955 & Mendelssohn Violin Concerto in E minor Stereo 1959 Conductors Charles Bruck & Constantin Silvestri with the Orchestre de la Societe des Concerts du Conservatoire.


----------



## brotagonist

TurnaboutVox said:


> *Schoenberg
> Complete songs for voice and piano, CDs 1 and 4*
> 
> I've been trying to hear at least one of these splendid discs every day for the last couple of weeks,and things are beginning to become more familiar to me. They're all immensely rewarding, and there are some real surprises...


I can't believe I waited so many years to get it. It is very well ordered, so that each disc has a particular gem: on the first disc, it is the Book of the Hanging Gardens; on the second disc, it is the Brettl-Lieder; on the third, it's the Gurre-Lieder; and the final disc collects all of the remaining songs with opus numbers. It really is a very fine set that shows Schoenberg from a different side than that of the disrupter, as he is often seen by his detractors.


----------



## Saintbert

I don't like to name favorites, but statistically speaking, *Shostakovich* is just that. The *Cello Sonata* recording by *Arto Noras* and *Tapani Valsta* (Finlandia Records, recorded in 1973 and paired on the disc with Schubert's "Arpeggione" Sonata) is probably unknown to most listeners of the composer today, which is a shame, because it is _seriously_ wonderful. *Tatiana Nikolayeva* never disappoints, here playing the *Three Fantastic Dances, Op. 5*, the *24 Preludes, Op. 34* and the *Piano Sonata No. 2, Op. 61* (Hyperion).


----------



## Mahlerian

Saturday Symphony:
Nielsen: Masquerade Overture, Clarinet Concerto, Symphony No. 3 "Sinfonia Espansiva"
Olle Schill, Gothenburg Symphony Orchestra, cond. Chung


----------



## bejart

Franz Lachner (1803-1890): Suite No.7 in D Minor, Op.190

Stephen Gunzenhauser conducting the Polish State Philharmonic Orchestra of Katowice


----------



## jim prideaux

Mozart-34th,35th and 36th symphonies performed by Mackerras and the Prague Chamber Orchestra....


----------



## Blancrocher

Nielsen: Symphony 3 (Blomstedt); Norgard: Symphony 3, Concerto in due tempi (Segerstam)


----------



## MozartsGhost

*Franz Schubert*
_D 795
"Die Schoene Muellerin"_

Dietrich Fisher-Dieskau
Gerald Moore piano


----------



## George O

MozartsGhost said:


> *Franz Schubert*
> _D 795
> "Die Schoene Muellerin"_
> 
> Dietrich Fisher-Dieskau
> Gerald Moore piano


That's a nice photo


----------



## DaveS

Bruckner 5th
Van Beinum, Concertgebouw


----------



## D Smith

For Saturday Symphony, Nielsen's Symphony No. 3, Bernstein/RDO. I think Bernstein does a great job with this and it was a pleasure to hear again. (I cheated and listened to the 5th too, on the same record).


----------



## hpowders

Shostakovich Symphony No. 4
Philadelphia Orchestra
Eugene Ormandy

One of Shostakovich's greatest symphonies receives a terrific performance here. Absolutely devastating in its emotional impact.
Very fine stereo from 1963.


----------



## Celloman

Mahler - Das Lied von der Erde

Bruno Walter; Kathleen Ferrier









What is more memorable than Ms. Ferrier singing "_ewig...ewig..._" at the end of _Der Abscheid_? This is one of the few "perfect" pieces of music I have ever been privileged to know, and Ferrier sings with such dark beauty that Mahler might as well have written the part for her.

I'll be coming back to this one, and often.


----------



## LancsMan

*Baltic Voices 3* Estonian Philharmonic Chamber Choir directed by Paul Hillier on harmonia mundi







A collection of modern choral music from the Baltic region. Apart from the most substantial item (Gorecki's 5 Kurpian Songs) the composers featured are unfamiliar to me. As well as Gorecki we have choral music by Augustinas, Gudmundsen-Holmgreen, Saariaho, Mazulis, Bergman, Martinaitis and Tuur.

I find the first few pieces on this disc interesting in a vocally gymnastic sort of way - but they slipped past without deeply involving me. They may well appeal to any choral singers out there.
When we get to the 'Alleluia' by Aigirdas Martinaitis we find a more conventional and for me rather more attractive work.
The 'Meditatio' by Erkki-Sven Tuur is a more substantial work (with lots of saxophone) which drew me in. It rather reminded me of John Tavener.
The Gorecki 5 Kurpian Songs are beautiful and moving.


----------



## jim prideaux

Mahler 1st performed by Abbado and the BPO


----------



## DaveS

Another from this compilation
Mozart Symphony #29
Eduard van Beinum, Concertgebouw Orchestra of Amsterdam, or Royal Concertgebouw...or whatever Concertgebouw you want to call it.


----------



## LancsMan

*Ades: Asyla; Concerto Conciso; These Premises Are Alarmed; Chamber Symphony; ...but all shall be well* City of Birmingham Symphony Orchestra, Birmingham Contemporary Music Group, Thomas Ades piano, conducted by Simon Rattle (Asyla) and Thomas Ades on EMI








I must say I greatly enjoy this disc. Does modern music have to be difficult? Well for me this collection of pieces fails to be difficult. I sometimes wonder if anything so immediately appealing can be that good. I think Ades is quite the master of orchestral colours. To my ear I can hear quite a bit of Britten's influence in the sound worlds he creates, which also brings aspects of Berg too. This is coupled with a visceral excitement which maybe owes something to rock music -but I'm way out of my depth as I know amazingly little about rock music.


----------



## tortkis

Gerard Grisley: Les Espaces Acoustiques








fascinating soundscape.


----------



## JACE

Now listening to our Saturday Symphony:










*Nielsen: Symphony No. 3 "Sinfonia Espansiva" / Schmidt, LSO*

The "Sinfonia Espansiva" was the first of Nielsen's symphonies to really grab me, my entry-point into his music. But it's been a while since I heard the work, so it's _thrilling_ to hear it again.

In this performance, Schmidt & the LSO really let 'er rip!


----------



## Guest

As a cat lover, this set is worth it for the cover alone. Arrau's majestic playing isn't bad, either.


----------



## LancsMan

*Nielsen: Symphony No. 3 'Sinfonia espansiva' * San Francisco Symphony conducted by Herbert Blomstedt on Decca








The Saturday Symphony - and a great pleasure to listen to this Nielsen symphony. And a life enhancing pleasure. I think the Nielsen symphonies are some of the most positive out there.

My only recording of the work.


----------



## KenOC

Brahms Symphony No. 3, Chailly. This set can almost reconcile me to Brahms.


----------



## SimonNZ

Jacques de Saint-Luc lute works - Stephen Stubbs, lute


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

Ludwig van Beethoven - Piano Sonata Op. 2 No. 1 in F minor (Hélène Couvert).









Great music and an excellent performance. Hélène Couvert is a highly recommended pianist, her playing is very grafeful, agile, and has a nice, sparkling quality to it.

F. J. Haydn - Piano Sonata in G minor, Hob. 16/44; Piano Sonata in G Major, Hob. 16/40 (András Schiff).









Very glad I acquired this disc recently - Schiff's sound is also very dynamic and graceful, he has an excellent, radiant touch. His performance on the G minor sonata is brilliant, imo, it may be the best one on the disc, though I think he plays all these Sonatas wonderfully. Definitely recommended for fans of Haydn's sonatas.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

*Boccherini
String Quartets (various)*
The Apponyi String Quartet [Ars Musici, 2000]

I can recommend this very highly indeed. I bought the disc after becoming rather entranced by the lo-res Spotify version, and have opened it for the first time today. The sound is spectacular on CD, but it's the (HIP) performances of these sweetly melancholy quartets which really captivates. The Apponyi Quartet clearly love this music. I find myself whistling the lovely first movement of Op 32/5 to myself all the time just now.


----------



## schigolch




----------



## Albert7

On my iPod classic before tonight's concert at the Utah Symphony.










Quite a contrast in style to Gould's attack. Starting at Symphony 1 now.


----------



## MozartsGhost

*Schumann*

_Symphony No 3 in E-flat Major
Op 97 ("Rhenish")_

The Saint Louis Symphony Orchestra
Jerzy Semkow conducting

*VOX BOX!* Wonderful, full bodied Schumann!


----------



## Balthazar

*Nielsen ~ Symphony No. 3 "Sinfonia Espansiva"*. Alan Gilbert leads the NY Phil for SS.

*Zarębski ~ Piano Quintet*. The Warsaw Quintet plays the best known work by Juliusz Zarębski, a member of Liszt's circle who died terribly young.

*La famille Couperin ~ Pièces de Clavecin*. Gustav Leonhardt plays harpsichord works by Louis, François, and Armand-Louis.


----------



## SimonNZ

James Dillon's Nine Rivers

part three: Viriditas - BBC Singers

"Fragments of Hildegard's poetry are one of four textual sources used in the piece, together with an "early 16th century alchemical paraphrase of the Latin mass by the German alchemist-astrologer-priest Nicholas Melchior of Hermannstadt" (better known today as Melchior Cibinensis), an extract from a Marian hymn attributed to Albertus Magnus & an "anonymous Hebridean 'weaving' song or incantation", this last being in Scots Gaelic, & as such the only non-Latin text Dillon has used"


----------



## bejart

Mozart: "Die Zauberflote" arranged for winds by Joseph Heidenreich (1753-1821)

Julius Rudel conducting the Amadeus Ensemble: Leonard Arner and Robert Botti, oboes -- John Moses and Mitchel Estrin, clarinets -- Stewart Rose and Debra Poole, horns -- Frank Morelli and Harry Searing, bassoons -- Jack Kulowitsch, Alvin Brehm and Richard Fredrickson, doubles basses


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1995.


----------



## Easy Goer

Prokofiev- Symphonies Nos.1-2


----------



## DiesIraeCX

*Luigi Nono*

*Nono*: _Composizione per orchestra No. 1_
*Nono*: _Dell'Azzurro Silenzio, Inquietum_


----------



## Bruce

*Another attempt*

Tonight's concert consists of

Elgar - Pomp and Circumstance March No. 5 in C - Boughton conducts the English String Orchestra

And my second attempt at achieving Schonberg-Violin-Concerto-Comprehension by listening to the recording by Kolisch with Materath conducting the Hessische RSO















The Violin Concerto is from an old mono, live recording. Kolisch squeaks his way through a couple of parts here, as Zeitlin did in the first recording I tried. Still not quite capturing my adulation, though. More work is necessary.

After a short intermission,

Henze - Symphony No. 2 - Janowski and the Berlin RSO
Ivanovs - Symphony No. 20 - Yablonsky conducts the Moscow SO


----------



## tuffy

My evening has been:
Haydn's London symphonies 95, 103 & 104 with Richard Hickox & Collegium Musicum 90
Bruckner's Symphony #1 with Chailly & DSO Berlin
I'm rounding off with:
Peterson-Berger's Symphony #5, Solitudo with Michail Jurowski & Norrköping symphony orchestra


----------



## hpowders

Brahms Piano Quintet in F minor
Orford String Quartet
Gloria Saarinen, piano

This all Canadian team delivers a fine performance of one of Brahms' greatest compositions.


----------



## hpowders

tuffy said:


> My evening has been:
> Haydn's London symphonies 95, 103 & 104 with Richard Hickox & Collegium Musicum 90
> Bruckner's Symphony #1 with Chailly & DSO Berlin
> I'm rounding off with:
> Peterson-Berger's Symphony #5, Solitudo with Michail Jurowski & Norrköping symphony orchestra


A wonderfully eclectic choice of music!!!


----------



## hpowders

Brahms Variations and Fugue on a Theme by Handel
Gloria Saarinen, piano

One of the finest performances available of my favorite composition by Brahms.


----------



## brotagonist

I want to know these sonatas better (spurred on by a recent thread):









Prokofiev 'War' Sonatas (6, 7 & 8)
Ashkenazy

I bought a heck of a lot of music in the past 3 years and I am constantly reminded how little I know most of it  One day, I decided to get the most famous of his Piano Sonatas. I'm not sure, offhand, if these are all of them, but they definitely are among his most famous. I don't have the time, at present, to make a comparison with other recordings, but I will do a living room floor session with these tonight. I hope to gain a deeper appreciation.


----------



## SimonNZ

"Canzonetta: 16th Century Dances" - The King's Noyse


----------



## HIDEKI SUKENOBU

Last night I couldn't get down to sleep with Chopin's 24 preludes played by M.. Pollini; but after that I tried Mendelssohn's Piano Trio I easily slept. A bit of stimulation to the nervous system may bar my sleep?


----------



## Pugg

Berlioz: "Harold in Italy Op.16"
[Soloist] William Lincer (Va), the New York Philharmonic (October 23, 1961 New York, Manhattan Center)
Chausson: "Poème Op.25" (January 6, 1964 New York, Manhattan Center)
Ravel: "Tzigane" (January 6, 1964 New York, Manhattan Center)
[Soloist] Zino Francescatti (Vn), the New York Philharmonic


----------



## tortkis

Salvatore Sciarrino: Studi per l'Intonazione del mare (Stradivarius)








studies for the pitch of the sea (2000) for contralto, 4 flutes soloists, 4 sax soloists, percussion, orchestra of 100 flutes, orchestra of 100 saxophones

Salvatore Sciarrino: Esplorazione del bianco - Alter Ego (Stradivarius)








Omaggio a Burri (1995) for flute in G, bass clarinet and violin
IV Sonata (1992) for Piano
Lo Spazio inverso (1985) for flute, clarinet, violin, cello and celesta
Esplorazione del bianco II (1986) for flute, bass clarinet, violin and guitar
Let me die before I wake (1982) for clarinet
Per Mattia (1975) for violin
Venere che le Grazie la fioriscono (1989) for flute
Trio No. 2 (1987) for violin, cello and piano

I think Sciarrino is a truly original composer. I felt something Eastern in the usage of flutes and silence, but I am not sure if there was a direct influence.

[EDIT] Some mp3 tracks of Esplorazione del bianco downloaded from google play have severe glitches. I don't recommend purchasing it.


----------



## Itullian

Elgar cello con, Mork/Rattle
KUSC.ORG


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mozart : Piano concertos 21-27
Daniel Barenboim *


----------



## SimonNZ

Dutilleux's Tout Un Monde Lontain - Arto Noras, cello, Jukka-Pekka Saraste, cond.


----------



## Josh

Revisiting the first Mahler recording I ever purchased (about a year ago). At the time, I was a bit turned off my the vocals as I was (and still am) a big film score fan, just beginning to explore classical music. Now, my taste (and classical music collection) has expanded and broadened considerably and I'm finding oh so much to love about this.


----------



## SimonNZ

Britten's War Requiem - cond. composer


----------



## brotagonist

brotagonist said:


> View attachment 68443
> 
> 
> Prokofiev 'War' Sonatas (6, 7 & 8)
> Ashkenazy


Oh, my!  This is not Chopin or Satie. I managed to listen to the entire disc, all three sonatas. It was difficult to keep still by the start of the third of the three, but I wanted to take them all in.

Now I know why I didn't get them the first few times. I wasn't listening correctly. Just having this on makes it sound jarring and disconnected. This is not the usual sort of piano music. This is aggressive, hard and determined. Stops and starts are abrupt. The keys take a beating, even on the gentle passages. If you don't listen, really listen, then you miss it all. It becomes nothing but a brutal pounding of notes, like a child on a toy piano. But there is music in there. The first two are the most forceful and, thus, perhaps the most difficult. It is necessary to follow along to hear what is going on. The last and longest, 8, is somewhat more gentle, but only in relation to the other two. It is also the only one that might be described as beautiful, due to the captivating melodies, but that is not to say that 6 & 7 are not enjoyable. They were conceived, and then not conceived, difficult like great things always are, as a set and bear consecutive opus numbers. I don't know how Ashkenazy compares to others, but he has fingers like hammers to be able to pound out these rhythms. Highly recommended to those willing to invest 70 minutes.


----------



## senza sordino

Vivaldi Concertos for lute and mandolin
View attachment 68448


William Walton Symphony #1 Previn and LSO, Violin Concerto Heifetz, Cello Concerto Piatigorsky, Viola Concerto Bashmet, Sinfonia Comcertante Kathryn Stott
View attachment 68445


Shostakovich Symphonies 14 and 15. Thus ends my DSCH symphony cycle, I listened to all of his symphonies in order. But don't be too impressed I got side tracked and this project to listen to all took a couple of months. 
View attachment 68446

View attachment 68447


----------



## elgar's ghost

Uncharacteristically early morning listening after having an equally uncharacteristic early night:


----------



## SimonNZ

Berio's Laborintus II - cond. composer


----------



## TurnaboutVox

elgars ghost said:


>


How do you find the Lindsays in Tippett, elgars ghost? I'm only familiar with the Tippett Quartet (on Spotify) but I have been considering purchasing the Tippett quartets on CD, so I'd be interested in any recommendations.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Morning, TV. I'm afraid I can't give you a comparison to any others because these are the only recordings of the Tippett quartets I have heard. The main selling point for me was that at the time the fourth and fifth quartets were premier recordings - Tippett had a healthy respect for and a warm working relationship with the Lindsays and after premiering the 4th quartet in 1979 they took it upon themselves to commission the 5th quartet from Tippett when the composer was enjoying a Janacek-esque Indian Summer towards the end of his life.

The cycle itself is intriguing as the first three quartets were written by the time Tippett was just turned 40 but then didn't go back to the medium for over 30 years.


----------



## SimonNZ

Lejaren Hiller's A Portfolio for Diverse Performers and Tape - Gregg Smith Singers


----------



## science

SimonNZ said:


> Lejaren Hiller's A Portfolio for Diverse Performers and Tape - Gregg Smith Singers


Wow! How did you get that?


----------



## Blancrocher

TurnaboutVox said:


> How do you find the Lindsays in Tippett, elgars ghost? I'm only familiar with the Tippett Quartet (on Spotify) but I have been considering purchasing the Tippett quartets on CD, so I'd be interested in any recommendations.


You can hear the Lindsays in the first 3 Tippett quartets via Spotify: it's disk 2 of "Tippett: Orchestral and Chamber Works"


----------



## ptr

^^ My standing Tippett Quartet recommendation the Britten Quartet (Collins/Brilliant)

/ptr


----------



## SimonNZ

science said:


> Wow! How did you get that?


Unfortunately I didn't find my own copy. Along with other listening I'm trying to keep up with the uploads on the YT Wellesz chanels, and a few others, for education, and to know what to keep an eye out for if and when they present themselves. That one was put up yesterday:


----------



## Skilmarilion

*Bruckner* - Symphony #8 / K. Nagano, Deutsches Symphonie-Orchester Berlin

*Prokofiev* - Symphony #1 and #7 / V. Gergiev, Mariinsky Theatre Orchestra

*Lutoslawski* - Concerto for Orchestra / Jukka-Pekka Seraste, London Philharmonic


----------



## Cesare Impalatore

*Pergolesi*: _La serva padrona_
Rosanna Carteri - Serpina
Nicola Rossi-Lemeni - Uberto
Carlo Maria Giulini, Scala Orchestra


----------



## Pugg

*Muti *classical recording of* Aida * with the most balanced cast in record history :tiphat:


----------



## Guest

Scriabin
Piano sonata no. 9
Anna Malikova.

A new discovery for me.


----------



## Jeff W

*Sunday morning is Symphonycast time!*

Listening to this week's Symphonycast. This week features a concert that was given by the Cincinnati Symphony Orchestra under guest conductor Louis Langree. Featured this week are:

RAVEL
Une Barque sur l'ocean

CHOPIN
Concerto No. 2, for piano and orchestra, Op. 21

MENDELSSOHN
The Hebrides overture, Op. 26

DEBUSSY
La mer

Emanuel Ax plays the solo piano in the Chopin Piano Concerto No. 2.

Listening link


----------



## jim prideaux

there are certain performances within the Mozart complete symphonies by Mackerras and the Prague Chamber Orchestra that appear to stand out.......one is the disc of the 34th,35th and 36th and so I listening to it again!


----------



## hpowders

Jeff W said:


> View attachment 68384
> 
> 
> New stuff came in the post yesterday, which usually means time to rip but I only had time to rip this one yesterday, the Joseph Joachim Violin Concerto No. 2 'In the Hungarian Style' and the Brahms Violin Concerto ('In the Brahms Style'?). Rachel Barton Pine plays the solo violin while Carlos Kalmar leads the Chicago Symphony Orchestra.
> 
> In case anyone is wondering, I'm ripping this:
> 
> View attachment 68385
> 
> 
> The W. A. Mozart Symphonies with Sir Charles Mackerras leading the Prague Chamber Orchestra.


This Brahms Violin Concerto with Ms. Barton Pine is my favorite performance.


----------



## Couac Addict

Performing the 7th next weekend...time to soak it in.


----------



## bejart

Francesco Maria Zuccari (1694-1788): Cello Sonata No. 2 in B Flat

Musica Perduta: Renato Crisuolo, cello -- Luca Marzetti, double bass -- Michele Carreca, theorbo -- Alberto Bagnai, harpsichord


----------



## Vasks

*Felix Mendelssohn - Overture for Harmoniemusik, Op. 24 (Marriner/Capriccio)
Brahms - String Sextet #1 (Kocian Qrt +/Denon)*


----------



## Pugg

​*Rossini : Il Vaggio A Reims.
Abbado leads a all star cast*


----------



## Vronsky

*Gustav Mahler -- Symphony No. 6*









Gustav Mahler, Vienna Philharmonic Orchestra, Pierre Boulez (Conductor) -- Symphony No. 6


----------



## Vaneyes

Sampling for *Tailleferre* birthday (1892).


----------



## jim prideaux

Couac Addict said:


> Performing the 7th next weekend...time to soak it in.


interesting-had always been lead to believe that France was one country with little interest in Sibelius!


----------



## Jos

Mendelssohn. Stringsymphonys 9, 10 and 12

Academy of st. Martin-in-the-fields, Neville Marriner

Amazing this was written by a mere teenager. Mozart would be proud (or jealous...)


----------



## brotagonist

Since I had listened to Prokofiev's 3 most dissonant (hence the jarring, hammering and abrupt interpretation by Ashkenazy, I am sure) piano sonatas last night (particularly 6 & 7, less so 8), I wanted to hear some others. While it is difficult to compare the performance when hearing a different piece, I can make some assumptions about the playing styles.

Piano Sonata 3 (Berman)
This is a very brief, early piece, but already bears the hallmarks of Prokofiev's very athletic style.

Piano Sonata 4 (Richter)
Unfortunately a live recording with lower fidelity and some audience noise, this piece is the first of Prokofiev's mature, introspective sonatas. It was composed upon the death of a friend, hence the first two movements are soft and lyrical, but we hear the acrobatics come out in the final two movements. Richter seems lighter of touch than Ashkenazy, but this is a lighter piece.

Piano Sonata 5 (Sandor)
Again, a fairly lyrical piece, but with some bold climaxes and hard playing.

Piano Sonata 9 (Berman) (I'm partway through this as I write)
I think we have more of the introspective lyricism of the 8th here, which makes me think that 6 & 7 were anomalies, inspired by the times in which they were written. Looking at Prokofiev's Symphonies, he mellowed toward the end, too. Still, Berman shows that he can hit hard, when it is called for.

A very tentative preliminary survey, this suggests that Prokofiev had a very forceful, masculine style that can be heard even in his more gentle pieces and that is powerful and uncompromising in the strong ones. Ashkenazy's strength likely suits the ones he chose very well. I will need to hear another pianist play the War Sonatas some day (but I really ought to be listening to some of the unknown post-'50s works, so that I can cast an informed vote).


----------



## Blancrocher

brotagonist said:


> Piano Sonata 4 (Richter)
> Unfortunately a live recording with lower fidelity and some audience noise, this piece is the first of Prokofiev's mature, introspective sonatas. It was composed upon the death of a friend, hence the first two movements are soft and lyrical, but we hear the acrobatics come out in the final two movements. Richter seems lighter of touch than Ashkenazy, but this is a lighter piece.


In my view there's introspection galore in #2, and Richter does a real number on that one as well.






*p.s.* Whew--now that I've just listened to that, I'd better go over and make sure that someone remembered to put Prokofiev on the "great melodists" thread.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

A memento of a famous night at La Scala, and a huge step forward in Callas's conquering of the role of Violetta. Not quite as subtle and many faceted as the performances from Covent Garden in 1958, she is none the less in stellar voice, and Act I at least is voiced with much more ease.

Di Stefano, in a role suited his gifts, makes an excellent Alfredo, but Bastianini's loud, monochromatic singing of Germont is something of a trial, for all the beauty of his voice. How Callas achieves as much as she does in the Act II duet, with so little coming back to her is something of a mystery. Giulini directs a tautly dramatic reading of the score, full of nervous tension.

Another great Ars Vocalis release.


----------



## DiesIraeCX

*Bruckner, Schubert, Nono*

*Anton Bruckner*: _Symphony No. 8_ (Karajan, Wiener Philharmoniker)

I've neglected Bruckner for some time now, not sure why. I'm in awe of his music, those huge monolithic "symphonic cathedrals". It's like the aural equivalent of beholding an immovable mountain range and beholding of the grand scenery. If Mahler is a composer of human nature, Beethoven of the human condition, then Bruckner is the composer of Mother Nature, the grand, and the unattainable.

*Luigi Nono*: _Como Una Ola de Fuerza y Luz_

Heard this one last night, I loved it. Nono is becoming one of my favorites of the 20th century.

*Franz Schubert*: _Notturno in E-flat major, D. 897_ (Beaux Arts)

Amazing, as one would expect from Schubert.


----------



## hpowders

Brahms, String Sextet No. 1 in B Flat Major
The Raphael Ensemble

Perfect music for a glorious Spring Sunday. Brahms at his sunniest.
Brilliantly performed by this great chamber group.


----------



## Vaneyes

*Prokofiev*: Piano Sonatas 4 & 6 (rec.1993), and 6 (rec.1982).


----------



## bejart

CPE Bach (1714-1788): Oboe Concerto in E Flat, Wq 165

Neues Bachisches Collegium Musicum Leipzig -- Burkhard Glaetzner, oboe


----------



## Vaneyes

*Prokofiev*: Piano Sonata 7s, recorded 1979, 1967.


----------



## George O

François Couperin (1668-1733): Pièces de clavecin

Gustav Leonhardt, harpsichord

on Harmonia Mundi/BASF (Bedford, Masschusetts), from 1973


----------



## tortkis

Louis Andriessen: De Staat - Nederlands Blazers Ensemble (NBELIVE)








This is fantastic. Wikipedia described this work as Count Basie + Stan Kenton + Steve Reich, "combined with bright, clashing dissonances," though I don't hear Basie in it. (But it is certainly energetic.)


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

Robert Schumann - Kreisleriana, Op. 16 (Alexandre Rabinovitch).









Great music and performance here, very glad I discovered this disc.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Evening listening sorted - now to decide whether to order a curry...


----------



## bejart

Franz Krommer (1759-1831): String Quartet in C Major, Op.7, No.1

Authentic Quartet: Zsolt Kallo and Balazs Bozzai, violins -- Gabor Rac, viola -- Csilla Valyi, cello


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

*Maria Anna Sophia Cecilia Kalogeropoulou!!!*










Yes. I know. I'm making the mistake of placing the singer before the composer. Then again, most of those who have leveled such charges undoubtedly dislike Puccini as much as they do our Maria. By the way... Giuseppe di Stefano is quite marvelous as well.


----------



## millionrainbows

*Tristan Murail:* The Complete Piano Music; Marilyn Nonken, pianist (Metier 2-CD). Rec. 2003.
*Philippe Manoury:* First Piano Sonata (SACD).

















French Spectralism. It makes me realize what an influence on modernism Messiaen was, and is. Declamatory statements, no development as such, moment time, frozen sound entities which proclaim their being in sonority.

Marylin Nonken did a great job with Morton Feldman. She is an intelligent, sensitive player. She's been a proponent of Spectralism for some time now, and is having things written for her. There's a good interview with her on YouTube.


----------



## Triplets

Shostakoich, String Qt. #9, The Borodin Qt (Chandos) This is the older Borodin cycle. Not as spiffy sounding as the cycle relased on Virgin post Dubinsky, but very idomatic performances in respectable sound.


----------



## SimonNZ

Michel Corrette's Musiques Utiles Aux Mélancoliques, 1732 - Ensemble Les Festes Galantes


----------



## hpowders

Brahms Piano Quartet No. 1 in G minor
Menuhin Festival Piano Quartet

One of the finest performances of this great Brahms chamber work I have ever heard.


----------



## HIDEKI SUKENOBU

Shepard Fairey said:


> View attachment 68458
> 
> 
> Gustav Mahler, Vienna Philharmonic Orchestra, Pierre Boulez (Conductor) -- Symphony No. 6


I suppose this is a good choice.


----------



## HIDEKI SUKENOBU

hpowders said:


> View attachment 68472
> 
> 
> Brahms Piano Quartet No. 1 in G minor
> Menuhin Festival Piano Quartet
> 
> One of the finest performances of this great Brahms chamber work I have ever heard.


Wasn't this one arranged afterwards by Schoenberg? I oftener listen to the orchestra version performed by Michael T. Thomas.


----------



## bejart

First listen to a brand new arrival ---
Pasquale Ricci (1732-1817) Symphony in B Flat, Op.2, No.4

Vanni Moretto conducting the Atalanta Fugiens


----------



## opus55

WFMT radio

Violin Concerto in d, Op 47 5:00 pm | Sibelius | Esa-Pekka Salonen, conductor. | Swedish Radio Sym. | Hilary Hahn


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

Currently listening on Spotify... which has greatly expanded its classical selections:


----------



## Guest

Rzewski

The People United Will Never be Defeated!

Performed by Ole Kiilerich


----------



## Eramirez156

It's raining outside, which put me in the mood for Chopin and I'm always in the mood for Solomon.


----------



## DiesIraeCX

*D.887 #15*

*Franz Schubert*: _String Quartet No. 15 in G major, D. 887_ (Guarneri Quartet)

For me, this is Schubert's greatest string quartet.


----------



## ShropshireMoose

Eramirez156 said:


> It's raining outside, which put me in the mood for Chopin and I'm always in the mood for Solomon.
> 
> View attachment 68473


Hear hear! This is one of my favourite discs of Chopin, Solomon was a wonderful Chopin player, which tends to be forgotten these days, largely I suspect due to his mainly recording Beethoven during the LP era. Suffering a stroke in 1956 ended his playing, an enormous tragedy, and when one considers that the next LP he was due to record was a coupling of the Chopin 2nd and 3rd Sonatas, then the loss is even more keenly felt.


----------



## Bruce

*Psalms for a Sunny Sunday & Subsequent Singings*

Well, it's no longer sunny, but was when I started listening to Three Psalms, all performed by Botstein and the American Symphony Orchestra & the Concerto Chorale of New York.

Zemlinsky - Psalm 23, Op. 14
Czerny - Psalm 130
Florent Schmitt - Psalm 47, Op. 38









Berlioz - Les Nuits d'été - Regine Crespin sings, with Ansermet and l'Orchestre de la Suisse Romande









A really beautiful performance; one I prefer to Susan Graham's, which I also own.

Finishing up with Elena Suliotis singing arias from Verdi's Macbeth and Luisa Miller, Fabritiis conducts the Orchestra del Teatro dell'Opera di Roma


----------



## Vaneyes

*Prokofiev*: Piano Sonata 8s, recorded 1961, 1984.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

A round-up of the day's play:

*Haydn
String Quartet In E Flat, Op. 33/2, 'The Joke'
String Quartet In C, Op. 33/3, 'The Bird'
String Quartet In G, Op. 33/5, 'How Do You Do?'
String Quartet In D, Op. 33/6 *
The London Haydn Quartet [Hyperion, 2013










*
Nielsen - Symphony No. 3 'Espansiva'*
San Francisco Symphony, Herbert Blomstedt [Decca, 1990]










*Onslow
String Quintet Op. 19 in E minor
String Quintet Op. 51 in G minor*
Diogenes Quartett, Manuel van der Nahmer [cpo, 2006]










*Onslow
String Quartet No.28 in E flat major, Op.54
String Quartet No.29 in D minor, Op.55
String Quartet No.30 in C minor, Op.56*
Quatuor Diotima [Naïve, 2009]










*Onslow
Quatuor Op.10 No.2 en re mineur
Quatuor Op.9 No.3 en fa mineur
Quatuor Op.21 No.3 en mi bémol majeur*
Quatuor Ruggieri [Agogique, 2012]


----------



## Balthazar

*Bach ~ Mass in B minor*. Gardiner leads the English Baroque Soloists.

*Hartmann ~ Symphony No. 6*. Christoph Poppen leads the Netherlands RPO.

*Schumann ~ Faschingsschwank aus Wien, Op. 26*. Piotr Anderszewski from his Carnegie Hall recital.


----------



## Vronsky

*György Ligeti ‎-- Kammerkonzert · Ramifications · Lux Aeterna · Atmosphères*









György Ligeti ‎-- Kammerkonzert *·* Ramifications *·* Lux Aeterna *·* Atmosphères


----------



## ShropshireMoose

Elgar: Violin Concerto Alan Loveday/BBC Symphony Orchestra/Sir Malcolm Sargent
Elgar: Enigma Variations BBC Symphony Orchestra/Sir Malcolm Sargent
Stravinsky: Capriccio for Piano and Orchestra Natasha Litvin/BBC Symphony Orchestra/Sir Malcolm Sargent

A trio of performances from reel to reel tapes. Alan Loveday's performance of the Elgar Violin Concerto is superb. He uses quite a lot of portamento, and I couldn't help but be reminded of Kreisler, who of course gave the premiere of the work. I wonder if Loveday and Sargent got together and thought they'd try giving a performance as near to Kreisler as possible? It certainly sounds like it! It dates from 16th May, 1959. From three days earlier comes the Enigma Variations, from a Festival Hall concert. This is one of the quickest traversals of it that I've ever heard, just half an hour in length, the playing is terrific, and it's preceded by a very spirited rendering of the national anthem!! Finally the Stravinsky Capriccio, Natasha Litvin (1919-2010) plays superbly, I'd not heard of her, I must be honest, but she was married to Stephen Spender, and her career as a pianist was brought to an end by breast cancer, which affected the muscles in her arms. On this evidence, she was a very fine pianist indeed. These old tapes are certainly yielding up some real treasures.


----------



## Baregrass

​
Haven't listened to this in years! It is the Telarc recording of the Cleveland Orchestra with Lorin Maazel conducting. This was one of the very early digital recordings, 1983.


----------



## hpowders

HIDEKI SUKENOBU said:


> I suppose this is a good choice.


Yes it is! Boulez finds just the right balance between hysteria and coldness. Boulez is a conducting genius!


----------



## hpowders

HIDEKI SUKENOBU said:


> Wasn't this one arranged afterwards by Schoenberg? I oftener listen to the orchestra version performed by Michael T. Thomas.


Yes it was. I prefer Brahms as written.


----------



## pmsummer

PHANTASY QUINTET, STRING QUARTETS
*Ralph Vaughan Williams*
The Medici String Quartet
Simon Rowland-Jones; viola

Nimbus Records


----------



## brotagonist

I'm listening to the excerpt of Feldman's String Quartet 2 on YT. I can't keep myself interested and will cut it in a bit, I think. On the other hand, there are only 10 more minutes to go. I don't mind him, actually. I think his stuff is pretty cool, but I can't help thinking that he could have just written one piece and it wouldn't have made any difference


----------



## SimonNZ

James Dillon's Nine Rivers

part four: "La femme invisible" - Jessica Cottis, cond.


----------



## Triplets

Artur Rubinstein, My Favorite Chopin.
Pure magic.


----------



## MozartsGhost

*Janacek *
_Lachian Dances_

*Dvorak*
_Suite in A, Op 98b_

Rochester Philharmonic Orchestra
David Zinman conducting


----------



## chrisco97

I haven't listened to much classical until recently. I have been really busy and when I listen to music it is usually something that doesn't require my full attention (think Imagine Dragons). I very rarely hear classical music playing in the background without devoting my full attention to it. 










Anyway, I am currently listening to *Mozart's 35th Symphony (Haffner)* performed by _Herbert von Karajan and the Berlin Philharmonic_. I am being honest when I say that these are probably my overall favourite interpretations of these symphonies. I love how swift the tempi are without being sloppy. I am willing to assume that there aren't many people who are fond of this style for Mozart, but I must say...I am. I will probably pick this set up before long.


----------



## Dave Whitmore

Mozart - Piano Concerto No. 21, K.467 / Yeol Eum Son


----------



## MozartsGhost

*
Mahler*
_Symphony No 9_

The Columbia Symphony Orchestra
Bruno Walter conducting


----------



## HIDEKI SUKENOBU

DiesIraeVIX said:


> *Franz Schubert*: _String Quartet No. 15 in G major, D. 887_ (Guarneri Quartet)
> 
> For me, this is Schubert's greatest string quartet.


No doubt one of the best string quartes. I like to listen to the recording of Amadeus SQ.


----------



## Pugg

*Bliss: *A Colour Symphony; Introduction & Allegro; Violin Concerto
Campoli/London Philharmonic Orchestra (LPO)/Bliss


----------



## opus55

Schubert Piano Quintet in A Major, Op.114, D.667 "The Trout"

This is one of the first few classical CDs I've purchased.


----------



## HIDEKI SUKENOBU

chrisco97 said:


> I haven't listened to much classical until recently. I have been really busy and when I listen to music it is usually something that doesn't require my full attention (think Imagine Dragons). I very rarely hear classical music playing in the background without devoting my full attention to it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway, I am currently listening to *Mozart's 35th Symphony (Haffner)* performed by _Herbert von Karajan and the Berlin Philharmonic_. I am being honest when I say that these are probably my favourite interpretations of these symphonies. I love how swift the tempi are without being sloppy. I am willing to assume that many people aren't fond of this style of Mozart, but I must say...I am. I will probably pick this set up before long.


I like this set, too. But now I'm deeply intoxicated by the attractive gentleness, I listen to Mozart's PCs.


----------



## HIDEKI SUKENOBU

hpowders said:


> Yes it is! Boulez finds just the right balance between hysteria and coldness. Boulez is a conducting genius!


Yeah! I think him(Pierre Boulez) the last maestro. What recording do you select among his recordings of Mahler?


----------



## brotagonist

chrisco97 said:


> I am being honest when I say that these are probably my favourite interpretations of these symphonies. I love how swift the tempi are without being sloppy. I am willing to assume that many people aren't fond of this style of Mozart, but I must say...I am. I will probably pick this set up before long.


I happen to have that very set and I like it, too. I admit that I got it by serendipity: it was at a used record store one day and I thought, why not? I have never heard any other versions yet. There is just so very much that I am barely able to keep up with the mountains of music that I do manage to hear.


----------



## chrisco97

brotagonist said:


> I have never heard any other versions yet. There is just so very much that I am barely able to keep up with the mountains of music that I do manage to hear.


Same here. I feel like I stick too much to the composers I know and love (Beethoven, Vivaldi, Haydn, Mozart, etc.) and do not listen to enough of the others. Especially more recent, contemporary ones. But there is sooo much in the way of Beethoven, Vivaldi, Haydn and Mozart performances I just can't help myself! :lol:


----------



## opus55

Gounod: Faust Act III


----------



## Pugg

​
*Schubert: Impromptus
Arthur and Lucas Jussen *


----------



## Josh

Track 2 on this CD is the most intoxicatingly beautiful marriage of music and vocals that I have ever heard in my life.


----------



## Guest

Enno Poppe

Welt (for large string orchestra)


----------



## Pugg

​
*Adam: Le Postillon de Lonjumeau*
Aler/ Anderson /le Roux.
Fun on a Monday morning .


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Bruce said:


> Berlioz - Les Nuits d'été - Regine Crespin sings, with Ansermet and l'Orchestre de la Suisse Romande
> 
> View attachment 68475
> 
> 
> A really beautiful performance; one I prefer to Susan Graham's, which I also own.


Crespin's performance of _Scheherazade_ is quite possibly my favourite of all time. However I find her Berlioz, for all its fame, just a little too detached and _soignee_ for my taste, and actually prefer performances by Janet Baker (with Barbirolli in the studio, or Giulini live), by Eleanor Steber with Mitropoulos, Lorraine Hunt Lieberson with Nicholas McGegan and by Victoria De Los Angeles with Charles Munch.


----------



## worov

Tilo Medek :


----------



## AClockworkOrange

*Jean Sibelius: Tapiola & Symphony No. 2*
*Sir Thomas Beecham & the London Philharmonic Orchestra*
Recorded 1946-1947

Sir Thomas Beecham remains my favourite interpreter of Jean Sibelius' works.

This recording, in glorious 1940's Mono is beautiful, balanced and very atmospheric. The interpretation and performance shine as brightly now as ever and the playing by the London Philharmonic is excellent.


----------



## SimonNZ

John Cage's Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music - Petr Kotik, cond.


----------



## Ingélou

Francesco Barsanti (1690-1772), Six Concerti Grossi - 





He wrote these during his stay in Scotland, as I found out from my current read, a fabulous book that Taggart bought me, 'Music and Society in Lowland Scotland in the Eighteenth Century' by David Johnson 1972, revised 2003.
Johnson says (p 54) 'The concerti grossi are particularly fine... all are distinguished by closely argued, brilliantly effective, contrapuntal writing.'
Not sure my lowly ear can distinguish that, but I do find them 'serene and elegant'.


----------



## AClockworkOrange

*Ludwig Van Beethoven: Symphony No. 8*
George Szell & the Cleveland Orchestra

I am only just becoming acquainted with Szell's take on Beethoven. I have started with what I consider to be one of Beethoven's two unfairly overlooked jewels - the Eighth Symphony (the other being the Fourth).

This is a wonderful recording and has swiftly become my favourite recording Eighth. It is taut and rhythmic with fantastic drive and tempi.

George Szell and the Clevelanders with what to me feels like a sort of proto-HIP almost Chamber hybrid is making quite an impression on me in a number of Composers works (Mozart, Haydn and Schumann) and it is no different in this recording of the Eighth.

If Szell's Beethoven Cycle can maintain the standards set in the Eighth, I will likely be rating it alongside the cycles of Furtwängler, Klemperer (Philharmonia), Kempe (Münchner) and Bernstein (Vienna).

Up next, Szell's recording of the 'Eroica'.


----------



## Pugg

Bartok: "Concerto for Orchestra and 2 pianos and percussion"
[Soloist] Arthur Gold, Robert Fitz Dale (P), Saul Goodman (timpani),
Eruden Bailey, Walter Rosenberger, Maurice Lang (percussion), New York Philharmonic
(May 14, 1966 New York, Philharmonic Hall)
Bartok: "Violin Concerto No. 2"
[Soloist] Isaac Stern (Vn), the New York Philharmonic (January 26, 1958 New York, Columbia 30 Avenue studio)


----------



## Marilyn

Gustav Mahler - Das Lied von der Erde - Ferrier/Walter/Wiener Philharmoniker


----------



## Jeff W

Good morning TC from wet and rainy Albany! It was a very slow night at work since management decided it was a good time to starting stripping the wax off the floors in the store (yes, it smells as bad as you can imagine). Made for a good night of listening though.









I started off with an encore of the Joachim Violin Concerto No. 2 'In the Hungarian Style' and the Brahms Violin Concerto. Rachel Barton Pine played the solo violin while the Chicago Symphony Orchestra was led by Carlos Kalmar. This one contains a cadenza written by Ms. Pine to the Brahms VC as a bonus and I will probably going to encore this one again tonight and listen to Ms. Pine's cadenza to the Brahms Violin Concerto and compare it to the one that Joachim wrote.









My newest arrival came next, the Charles Mackerras\Prague Chamber Orchestra set of W. A. Mozart's symphonies. I decided to work mostly backwards through this one and start with the most familiar (to me, at any rate) symphonies. I started with the Symphony No. 40 and No. 41. Very enjoyable playing in this one. Stands in the middle ground of HIP sets like Trevor Pinnock's and older romanticized sets like Karl Bohm's in that it uses a period sized ensemble (to my ears) but with modern instruments. I look forward to hearing more from this one.









I don't seem to be having much luck with this one, which is a real shame as I really enjoy this one. I exchanged this CD, the Concertos for Two Pianos by Felix Mendelssohn, and this one still has a few places where it skips. 

I'm going to try re-ripping this one on the fiancee's computer as her's seems to be able to rip most anything I've thrown at. I figured this one out when ripping the Mozart\Mackerras set. My laptop simply refused to read any of the discs but her computer would rip them just fine... 









Next up was the Miklos Rozsa Violin Concerto and Sinfonia Concertante. Anastasia Khitruk played the solo violin and both works and was joined by Andrey Tchekmazov in the Sinfonia Concertante. The Russian Philharmonic Orchestra was led by Dmitry Yablonsky.









I'm finishing off with two Symphony No. 1s. Hans Gal and Robert Schumann are paired together. Kenneth Woods leads the Orchestra of the Swan. In my opinion, Hans Gal is a very much overlooked 20th Century composer that deserves more recognition than he currently gets.


----------



## schigolch




----------



## bejart

Georg Philipp Telemann (1681-1767): Triple Concerto in F Major

Simon Standage conducting the Colegium Musicum 90 -- Simon Standage, Micaeli Comberti and Catherine Weiss, violins


----------



## HIDEKI SUKENOBU

AClockworkOrange said:


> *Ludwig Van Beethoven: Symphony No. 8*
> George Szell & the Cleveland Orchestra
> 
> I am only just becoming acquainted with Szell's take on Beethoven. I have started with what I consider to be one of Beethoven's two unfairly overlooked jewels - the Eighth Symphony (the other being the Fourth).
> 
> This is a wonderful recording and has swiftly become my favourite recording Eighth. It is taught and rhythmic with fantastic drive and tempi.
> 
> George Szell and the Clevelanders with what to me feels like a sort of proto-HIP almost Chamber hybrid is making quite an impression on me in a number of Composers works (Mozart, Haydn and Schumann) and it is no different in this recording of the Eighth.
> 
> If Szell's Beethoven Cycle can maintain the standards set in the Eighth, I will likely be rating it alongside the cycles of Furtwängler, Klemperer (Philharmonia), Kempe (Münchner) and Bernstein (Vienna).
> 
> Up next, Szell's recording of the 'Eroica'.


By Proto-HIP, What do you mean? But you're right. _Eroica Symphony _is the best choice. Naturally _#9_ is unforgettable.


----------



## Pugg

​*Verdi : Il Trovatore.*
Price / Tucker /Warren/ Elias .


----------



## AClockworkOrange

HIDEKI SUKENOBU said:


> By Proto-HIP, What do you mean? But you're right. _Eroica Symphony _is the best choice. Naturally _#9_ is unforgettable.


When I say Proto-HIP, I mean that the performance is objective, focussed on the score as written with no personal embellishments or mannerisms from the interpretation by the conductor. The Cleaveland Orchestra play more like a Chamber ensemble than a modern orchestra, playing closer with lighter balanced sound.

This is to me a quality I usually associate with the historically informed practice movement and the search for "authenticity" which for me is a dubious goal depending on how it is implemented - often soundin dry and academic. I have grown to appreciate and truly enjoy many HIP recordings but I still tend to prefer modern orchestral performances. A case by case basis is better suited than a generalisation here.

Szell manages to combine the best qualities of what I think of in HIP interpretation with some modernity - such as modern instruments and a larger ensemble in an impressive hybrid . This is done - to my potentially flawed understanding - before the HIP movement really gained traction and major influence.

I am typing and struggling on my phone with a small keypad, shakey Internet signal and auto-incorrect so I can't really elaborate more at this moment. I hope that helps however


----------



## HIDEKI SUKENOBU

AClockworkOrange said:


> When I say Proto-HIP, I mean that the performance is objective, focussed on the score as written with no personal embellishments or mannerisms from the interpretation by the conductor. The Cleaveland Orchestra play more like a Chamber ensemble than a modern orchestra, playing closer with lighter balanced sound.
> 
> This is to me a quality I usually associate with the historically informed practice movement and the search for "authenticity" which for me is a dubious goal depending on how it is implemented - often soundin dry and academic. I have grown to appreciate and truly enjoy many HIP recordings but I still tend to prefer modern orchestral performances. A case by case basis is better suited than a generalisation here.
> 
> Szell manages to combine the best qualities of what I think of in HIP interpretation with some modernity - such as modern instruments and a larger ensemble in an impressive hybrid . This is done - to my potentially flawed understanding - before the HIP movement really gained traction and major influence.
> 
> I am typing and struggling on my phone with a small keypad, shakey Internet signal and auto-incorrect so I can't really elaborate more at this moment. I hope that helps however


I like Szell & Cleveland O. as much as Karajan & BPO. They both pursue the music itself straightly. HIP stands for something? For example, you are fond of a heavy-metal music, aren't you? We may talk about the same thing in other words.


----------



## worov

More Tilo Medek :


----------



## Vasks

*Gretry - Overture to "L'epreuve villagoise" (Sanderling/ASV)
Beethoven - Violin Sonata #8 (Dumay/DG)
F.J. Haydn - Symphony #33 (Muller-Bruhl/Naxos)*


----------



## Cesare Impalatore

The second part of Il Giardino Armonico's Haydn project was just released on Spotify, I'm listening to Symphony No. 22, "Der Philosoph", right now.


----------



## Pugg

​*Berlioz: Te Deum*

Live recording from the Cathedral of St. John the Divine.
John Aller Tenor/ Mark Kruczek ,organ.


----------



## millionrainbows

*Vivaldi: Concertos and Sonatas; Aston Magna (Nonesuch 1983).* Why listen to such an old 1983 release? Because it's good! Aston Magna, with this CD, made Vivaldi listenable and exciting for me.


----------



## hpowders

Brahms Piano Quartet No. 2 in A Major
Menuhin Festival Piano Quartet

Fine performance of Brahms' longest piano quartet.


----------



## Vaneyes

For *Myaskovsky* birthday (1881).


----------



## pmsummer

GEISTLICHE MUSIK DES MITTELALTERS
_Sacred Music of the Middle Ages_
*Capella Antiqua München*
Konrad Ruhland; director

Christophorus


----------



## George O

Manuel de Falla (1876-1946): Nights in the Gardens of Spain

Frédéric Chopin (1810-1849): Piano Concerto No. 2 in F minor, op 21

Alicia de Larrocha, piano
L'Orchestre de la Suisse Romande / Sergiu Comissiona

on London (NYC; record made in England), from 1972


----------



## millionrainbows

Schoenberg: Piano Reductions of Five Pieces, Chamber symphonies for 2 pianos.; Prague Piano Duo (Praga Digital).










Check out this hilarious "review" on Amazon:

_ ...vastly overrated historically and musically. the music contained on this cd is proof enough in and of itself that Arnold Schoenberg was a mediocre musical talent, and turned to composing in an alienist atonal style only after he could plainly see that he could not compete on tonal musical grounds with the likes of strauss, pfitzner, schreker, ravel, debussy, and the like. the man craved attention and success, and most of all, "historical significance" for himself, and therefore devised a system of composing that purposefully could not be understood, thus setting himself up as a pretended misunderstood "genius" in the romantic sense, and claiming that anyone who cried foul regarding his music was simply not sophisticated enough to comprehend his noise. Then he created a rigid mathematical system of organizing tones with no relation whatsoever to natural acoustics or the way human beings make sense of sound. If his ludicrous communistic regimentation of musical tones is not enough to prove that Schoenberg was a musical mediocrity at best, or incompetent at worst, then just listen to the garbage contained on this cd for confirmation. 
_


----------



## Morimur

*Franz Joseph Haydn - Die Jahreszeiten (Jacobs) (2 CD)*










The Classical period is not very attractive to me. I perceive it to be sterile and therefore sleep inducing. Nevertheless, individual perception is always subject to flaws, and as such I've decided to give myself another shot at Haydn. After all, it's not his fault that I am an ill-bred commoner with the subtle nature of a Hyena.


----------



## AClockworkOrange

HIDEKI SUKENOBU said:


> I like Szell & Cleveland O. as much as Karajan & BPO. *They both pursue the music itself straightly. * HIP stands for something? For example, you are fond of a heavy-metal music, aren't you? We may talk about the same thing in other words.





> They both pursue the music itself straightly


That is a succinct way of putting the core of my point across. In my defence, I was typing in a hurry and didn't re-read my post as thoroughly as I perhaps should have 

HIP stands for Historically Informed Practice/Performance. I like acronyms - especially when using a phone keypad - less room for typos. Apologies for any confusion and for what it is worth, I do like Heavy Metal.


----------



## Kivimees

I enjoyed it so much on Saturday, I'm having a rerun this evening:









And follow with a relatively new discovery:


----------



## Vasks

millionrainbows said:


> Check out this hilarious "review" on Amazon:
> 
> *Arnold Schoenberg was a mediocre musical talent, and turned to composing in an alienist atonal style only after he could plainly see that he could not compete on tonal musical grounds with the likes of strauss, pfitzner, schreker, ravel, debussy, and the like*


LOL! Like Transfigured Night and Gurrelieder didn't exist


----------



## Vaneyes

*Prokofiev*: Violin Sonatas 1 & 2, recorded 1994, 1989.


----------



## D Smith

Happy Birthday, Myaskovsky. I listened to your String Quartet No. 13 again and was so glad it made it on to the TC SQ list.


----------



## Morimur

Vaneyes said:


> *Prokofiev*: Violin Sonatas 1 & 2, recorded 1994, 1989.


Funny what age does to women-Mullova is still a 'handsome' woman, but she once had such a delicately beautiful face.

C'est la vie.


----------



## Vaneyes

Morimur said:


> Funny what age does to women-Mullova is still a 'handsome' woman, but she once had such a delicately beautiful face.
> 
> C'est la vie.


Always a strong jawline and piercing eyes. Maybe 25 years have passed since that photo. Give the gal a break. No *Like*?


----------



## Saintbert

"Who might be such a brave writer, I immediately thought, who could take the cello on such a long journey alone, solo..." The two Naxos discs (previously released on Olympia) collect the *complete solo cello works* of Mieczyslaw or Moisey *Weinberg*. Weinberg makes it impossible not to think of Shostakovich, by blatantly quoting his friend in the twenty-four preludes. The four solo cello sonatas are best described as lyrical and pensive. I'm enthralled by this music, and I can't wait to dig in deeper and discover more works by this composer.

The liner notes by cellist *Josef Feigelson* (as quoted above) add to the enjoyment, as they recount both his personal history with the pieces and the composer's circumstances.


----------



## Mika

Contemporary classical today:









Joonas Kokkonen : Symphonies 1 & 2









Knussen : Symphony 3


----------



## Morimur

*Carlo Gesualdo - Tenebrae (The Hilliard Ensemble) (2 CD)*


----------



## MagneticGhost

Feldman - for Philip Guston

I don't like to say that this is relaxing because it almost sounds like an insult. But suffice to say - I'm feeling very relaxed.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

I love getting swept up with the quicksilver playfulness of Mehta's BPO _Die Frau ohne Schatten Suite_- its as inevitable as _breathing_ with me.

<_Sigh_.>

_;D_


----------



## SimonNZ

on the radio:

Scelsi's String Trio - Robert Zimansky, violin, Christoph Schiller, viola, Patrick Demenga, cello

Scelsi is "Composer Of The Week", apparently


----------



## Albert7

Symphony No. 2 this morning off my iPod classic with an iTunes purchase.


----------



## Vronsky

*Hector Berlioz -- Symphonie Fantastique Op. 14*









Hector Berlioz, Radio-Sinfonie-Orchester Frankfurt, Eliahu Inbal (Conductor) -- Symphonie Fantastique Op. 14


----------



## Alfacharger

The American "Till Eulenspiegel" Chadwick's Tam O Shanter.


----------



## HIDEKI SUKENOBU

AClockworkOrange said:


> That is a succinct way of putting the core of my point across. In my defence, I was typing in a hurry and didn't re-read my post as thoroughly as I perhaps should have
> 
> HIP stands for Historically Informed Practice/Performance. I like acronyms - especially when using a phone keypad - less room for typos. Apologies for any confusion and for what it is worth, I do like Heavy Metal.


Many thanks for explaining to the newcomer about the jargon. I'm neither familiar with TC nor general handling of web. So everyone might feel I would be a hard, difficult person. I also like acronyms in my mother tongue. I hope I'll be able to learn a lot from the youth who will make the world refreshed and comfortable to live in.


----------



## pmsummer

Another one of those annoying posts where I forget where I am.


----------



## pmsummer

Morimur said:


> The Classical period is not very attractive to me. I perceive it to be sterile and therefore sleep inducing. Nevertheless, individual perception is always subject to flaws, and as such I've decided to give myself another shot at Haydn. After all, it's not his fault that I am an ill-bred commoner with the subtle nature of a Hyena.


Dang. I need to quote you in my profile. ;-)

On Topic: I suspect Jacobs does a right-good rendition of Haydn.


----------



## pmsummer

MagneticGhost said:


> Feldman - for Philip Guston
> 
> I don't like to say that this is relaxing because it almost sounds like an insult. But suffice to say - I'm feeling very relaxed.


Must. Hear. This.


----------



## bejart

Luigi Boccherini (1743-1805): Symphony in B Flat, Op.35, No.6, G.514

Johannes Moesus conducting the Deutsche Kammerorchester


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1983, 1974/5.

View attachment 68514


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

Beginning to flesh out my collection of Horowitz and Richter. Any suggestions?


----------



## pmsummer

HEAVENLY HARMONIES
*William Byrd - Thomas Tallis*
Stile Antico

Harmonia Mundi


----------



## SimonNZ

on the radio:

Mussorgsky's Songs And Dances Of Death - Ferruccio Furlanetto, bass, Valery Gergiev, cond.


----------



## Morimur

pmsummer said:


> Dang. I need to quote you in my profile. ;-)
> 
> On Topic: I suspect Jacobs does a right-good rendition of Haydn.


I never purchase a recording unless it's excellently reviewed. Jacobs does indeed deliver. As for the work itself...it's like taking a stroll through a well manicured garden-certainly beautiful, but there are no 'surprises'. Everything is so conventionally attractive. Alas, I don't blame Haydn for my inability to truly enjoy his work...and I do respect his gift.


----------



## hpowders

Brahms Piano Quartet No. 2 in A Major
Santa Fe Music Festival 1997
Sheryl Staples, violin
Geraldine Walther, viola
Nathaniel Rosen, cello
Christopher O'Riley, piano

Fine live performance of this chamber music masterpiece which to these ears foreshadows the Second Piano Concerto to come.


----------



## bejart

Beethoven: String Quartet No.10 in E Flat, Op.74

Budapest String Quartet: Joseph Roisman and Jac Goretdetzki, violins -- Boris Kroyt, viola -- Mischa Schneider, cello


----------



## DiesIraeCX

*Haydn - "Fifths"/Takacs*

*Haydn*:_ String Quartet in D minor, Op.76, No.2 "Quinten"_ (Takács Quartet)


----------



## KenOC

Saint-Saens Organ Symphony. Hans Fagius, organ, Royal Stockholm PO with the recently departed James DePreist conducting. This is an excellent recording and performance in fine sound. Far more cheaply available as part of the budget Saint-Saens complation from the "99 Essential" series at Amazon, a recommended steal at $5.99.


----------



## elgar's ghost

A disc of various orchestral works by the criminally under-recorded Louis Aubert (1877-1968). If you can imagine a pleasing admixture of Koechlin, Ravel and Ibert then you're halfway there. My favourite work from this disc has to be 'Cinema' (1956), a suite of six pieces which pays fond homage to Hollywood's silent era (hence the Chaplin picture on the cover) in pretty much the same way that Koechlin's 'Seven Stars' Symphony did about 20 years before.

Picture shows the usual Marco Polo sleeve but my copy has an unusual-looking Naxos sleeve for which the notes are in French only.


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

These Decca 2-fer and trio sets must have some of the most incredibly bland CD covers to ever grace classical music. Yet at the same time many are are among the finest recordings available... as in this performance of Mozart's string quintets by the Grumiaux Trio and friends. Currently listening to the third disc: String Quintet no. 6 and the Divertimento (Trio) K. 563. Classical Era chamber music at its finest.


----------



## HIDEKI SUKENOBU

KenOC said:


> Saint-Saens Organ Symphony. Hans Fagius, organ, Royal Stockholm PO with the recently departed James DePreist conducting. This is an excellent recording and performance in fine sound. Far more cheaply available as part of the budget Saint-Saens complation from the "99 Essential" series at Amazon, a recommended steal at $5.99.


Have you ever listened to this symphony performed by H, von Karajan, BPO. & Pierre Cochereau? The latter half of the first movement was fantastic and excelent.


----------



## bejart

Jan Ladislav Dussek (1760-1812): Piano Sonata No.26 in A Flat, Op.64

Markus Becker, piano


----------



## opus55

Gounod: Faust, Acts I & II


----------



## HIDEKI SUKENOBU

I'm now listening to Vaughan-William's _7th symphony "Sinfonia Antarctica_" performed by _Haitink_ & LPO. Is this a compilation of his music for some film? I remember, not clearly, I've heard something like that. In fact, I'm planning to dispose of part of my CD collection. But before that, I have to get rid of my uneasiness whether I shouldn't throw them away. So I'm listening to V.W. Last night I fell asleep easily with his 1st symphony i.e. _A Sea Symphony _performed by _Leonard Slatkin _& PO.


----------



## Vronsky

*Claude Debussy -- Songs by Debussy*









Claude Debussy, Christopher Maltman (Baritone), Malcolm Martineau (Piano) -- Songs by Debussy


----------



## Itullian

opus55 said:


> Gounod: Faust, Acts I & II


Beautiful music..............
Try Cluytens/de los Angeles


----------



## Albert7

With my very sick Izzy over at my condo for the evening, we are watching this using Chromecast.






Thielemann conducting Beethoven's 5th Symphony.


----------



## opus55

Itullian said:


> Beautiful music..............
> Try Cluytens/de los Angeles


Yes, a big nod to Gounod. Cluyten/de Los Angeles? Will look for it on Spotify.


----------



## Itullian

opus55 said:


> Yes, a big nod to Gounod. Cluyten/de Los Angeles? Will look for it on Spotify.


The best...................


----------



## Albert7

Izzy, my dad, and I are listening to this now on the TV:






Bach Brandenburg concertos 1-6.


----------



## Becca

HIDEKI SUKENOBU said:


> I'm now listening to Vaughan-William's _7th symphony "Sinfonia Antarctica_" performed by _Haitink_ & LPO. Is this a compilation of his music for some film? I remember, not clearly, I've heard something like that. [/I]& PO.


RVW did compose the score for the film _Scott of the Antarctic_ in 1947 and two years later used some of the music in creating the _Sinfonia Antarctica.
_


----------



## Itullian

Sibelius 7, Vanska
KUSC.ORG


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Callas' July 3, 1951 Mexico City _Palacio de Bellas Artes_ performance has pretty much down-marketed any other "_Ritorna vincitor_" for me- but _my God_ does Leontyne Price have a glorious voice for Aida- or any Verdi for that matter.


----------



## Becca

Morimur said:


> Funny what age does to women-Mullova is still a 'handsome' woman, but she once had such a delicately beautiful face.
> 
> C'est la vie.


And I suppose that age does nothing to men?!


----------



## Itullian

Becca said:


> And I suppose that age does nothing to men?!


We become distinguished


----------



## Becca

Itullian said:


> We become distinguished


Did you mean distinguished or extinguished?


----------



## Itullian

Beethoven piano con 1, Richter, Munch
KUSC.ORG


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mozart*: Serenade K361
+ Serenade K388

LONDON WIND SOLOISTS / BRYMER (1962)


----------



## Becca

A long time favourite. I'm not sure of the original recording date but it must be around the late 60s but you couldn't tell from the sound quality.


----------



## Itullian

Becca said:


> A long time favourite. I'm not sure of the original recording date but it must be around the late 60s but you couldn't tell from the sound quality.
> 
> View attachment 68517


Those MLP's are amazing.


----------



## opus55

Going through some recordings that passed by me too quickly in my CD buying frenzy. This is a strong performance.


----------



## SimonNZ

Mahler's Symphony No.3 - Klaus Tennstedt, cond.


----------



## Itullian

Widor, Walpergis Night, Yates
KUSC.ORG

Wild


----------



## Pugg

​*Elena Souliotis.*
Anna Bolenas mad scene :tiphat:


----------



## senza sordino

Saint Saëns Violin Sonata no 1, Franck Violin Sonata, Ravel Sonata for violin and piano
View attachment 68518


Bartók Divertimento, Romanian Folk Dances, Stravinsky Dumbarton Oaks and Pulcinella suite
View attachment 68519


----------



## Marschallin Blair




----------



## Itullian

Stravinsky violin concerto, Fischer
KUSC.ORG


----------



## violadude

Elliot Carter: The Minotaur. A ballet from Carter's early career before he developed his complex style that he's known for. Has a very American neo-classical sound.


----------



## SimonNZ

Berio's Ekphrasis - Peter Eötvös, cond.


----------



## Itullian

Tchaikovsky, Winter Dreams symphony, Jansons
KUSC.ORG


----------



## SimonNZ

Corigliano's Conjurer - Evelyn Glennie, percussion, David Alan Miller, cond.


----------



## Itullian

Haydn, Emperor Quartet, Angeles Quartet
KUSC.ORG


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Beautiful, sunny morning here in London and seeing it in with some stunning Sibelius from Sir Alexander Gibson.


----------



## Pugg

*Offenbach : 
Tales of Hoffmann.*
*Dame Joan Sutherland */ Placido Domingo / Gabriel Bacquier .

Another _stunning _recording from the Decca company.:tiphat:


----------



## SimonNZ

James Dillon's Nine Rivers

part five: "La Coupure" - Steven Schick, percussion






"To describe the fifth work in James Dillon's Nine Rivers, La coupure, as being 'pivotal' perhaps seems like a truism; it sits, after all, at the epicentre of the cycle • Yet it marks a timbral transition that will be felt on all the remaining pieces, namely the inclusion of electronics • Dillon's relationship with electronics is not new (he attended IRCAM in the mid-1980s) but is evidently problematic, insofar as his feelings about the general state of electronic music are concerned • In an interview prior to last year's world première, Dillon summarised that "...the problem with electronics is that it sounds like ****", which is a refreshingly candid reaction to the bland, generic fare churned out by too many for too long • It's also a useful caveat when approaching La coupure, a 50-minute work for percussion & electronics, suggesting we're going to hear something a little different from the norm • The title means 'the cut', a reference to, among other things, the way rivers divide, & aspects of division preoccupy the piece throughout"


----------



## Guest

SimonNZ said:


> James Dillon's Nine Rivers
> 
> part five: "La Coupure" - Steven Schick, percussion


I'm suitably intrigued and will check this out. :tiphat:


----------



## ArtMusic

A ten CD set with a hardcover 190 page booklet. Educational and interesting. We should know our musical roots and not be distracted by distractions since.


----------



## omega

*Bartok*
_String Quartet No.3_
Alban Berg Quartett








*Sibelius*
_Symphony No.3_
Sir Colin Davis | London Symphony Orchestra








*Nielsen*
_Symphony No.3 "Sinfonia Espansiva"_
Neeme Järvi | Gothenborg Symphony Orchestra


----------



## SimonNZ

Ian Bostridge singing Britten's Les Illuminations at the 2013 Proms

(even better than his EMI studio recording, imo)


----------



## violadude

Bruckner Symphony #2


----------



## dgee

ArtMusic said:


> A ten CD set with a hardcover 190 page booklet. Educational and interesting. We should know our musical roots and not be distracted by distractions since.


Art would you care to elaborate on "distractions" since period instrument practice as you perceive them? As a period instrument enthusiast I'd be interested in your thoughts - PM is fine

I've been listening to this lately and really enjoying it - the D major has a thing going for me:









And also some of this for the sheer joy and grunt of it:


----------



## Pugg

​*Mozart : Grand Partita*
Netherlands wind ensemble.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Love this work. Yes, it's not too hard to spot the influences of Berg (esp. _Lulu_), Weill, Britten and Stravinsky in places (a snippet of Stravinsky's _Rake's Progress _is quoted, actually) but this is a bitter-sweet account of a society beauty who risks everything by having a brief encounter with a hotel waiter and is then pilloried by the unsympathetic judge at the subsequent hearing.

The action has an arch-like form as it starts at the present (the 90s) and then uses flashback to depict the woman's rise during the 30s and fall during the 50s before eventually cutting back to the present with the aged, impoverished and friendless 'heroine' being turfed out of her hotel room residence with nothing but her memories and a few possessions (including a gramophone, which features throughout the opera in a way which recalls the portrait of Lulu), but not before she has made a desperate attempt to - how shall we say - appeal to the hotel manager's better nature.


----------



## Couac Addict

jim prideaux said:


> interesting-had always been lead to believe that France was one country with little interest in Sibelius!


I guess we're about to find out.
The new man at the helm is Finnish...might have something to with it


----------



## Jeff W

*In which there was a thunderstorm*

Good morning TC from wet and rainy Albany! We had our first thunderstorm of the season last night, although it didn't bother me any! We used to get much much worse storms when I lived in Omaha when I was but a lad!









I encored the Joachim Violin Concerto No. 2 and the Brahms Violin Concerto last night. Rachel Barton Pine played the solo violin while the Chicago Symphony Orchestra was led by Carlos Kalmar.

This time, I cut in the cadenza that Ms. Pine wrote herself for the Brahms Violin Concerto. Very easy to do on the iPod seeing as the cadenza and the finale are a separate track from the rest of the first movement. Afterwards, I listened to both different cadenzas separately. In all honesty, I don't know which one I prefer as both are very good and fit the piece very well. Also, I really like this performance so I might be listening to it a fair bit.









About midway through the Brahms, a thunderstorm rolled through Albany and you know what that means? Time to break out the Pastoral Symphony! But, what version? I decided on pulling out Maestro Toscanini's version from the 50s. Maestro Toscanini led the NBC Symphony Orchestra in Beethoven's Symphony No. 6 'Pastoral' and the Symphony No. 4. Great performances on both.









With the night\early morning skies now cleared, I thought it was now time for some Mozart. Continuing to listen backwards in this new to me set, I listened to Sir Charles Mackerras lead the Prague Chamber Orchestra in the Symphonies No. 38 (appropriately enough) 'Prague' and the Symphony No. 39. I really like what I've heard from this set but I think I still prefer the Pinnock\English Concert set a tiny bit more.









Haven't listened to much Sibelius lately so, I decided that it was time. Osmo Vanska leads the Lahti Symphony Orchestra in the Symphony No. 5 (Original 1915 Version), Symphony No. 6, Symphony No. 7 and the tone poem 'Tapiola'. I think I may prefer the original version of the Sibelius Fifth Symphony to the revised 1919 version.


----------



## bejart

Johann Joachim Quantz (1697-1773): Flute Sonata in C Minor

Benedek Csalog, flute -- Rita Papp, harpsichord


----------



## Pugg

​*Puccini : Edgar*.
Scotto /* Bergonzi*.
Pleasant listing.


----------



## Kivimees

A pity I have no picture to share, but...

I am listening to a ballet suite written by a little-known Estonian composer, Jaan Koha. Written in 1962, the work is called "Kaubamaja" (The Department Store). 

The work contains the following movements (No, I am not making this up!):

The Start of the Work Day
In the Hat Department
In the Shoe Department
The Music Department
Inventory
The End of the Work Day

It's not at all unpleasant, but the storyline of this ballet is a complete mystery - and likely is better off remaining that way.

Soviet Estonia is the early 1960s... :tiphat:


----------



## Vronsky

*Vinko Globokar -- Der Engel der Geschichte*









Vinko Globokar -- Der Engel der Geschichte


----------



## Vasks

_Just arrived and it's some fascinating first listening_

*Petrassi- Eight Concerti for Orchestra*


----------



## Blancrocher

Berezovsky playing Hindemith's Ludus Tonalis. Excellent performance: I've always held with Richter's classic live recording, but it's nice to have an alternative in good sound.


----------



## Orfeo

*Adolfs Skulte*
Symphonies nos. I*, VI, & VII.
-The Latvian Radio Symphony Orchestra/Leonids Vigners(*).
-The Latvian State Symphony Orchestra/Vassily Sinaisky.

*David Diamond*
String Quartets nos. I, III, V, VI, VIII, & Concerto for String Quartet.
-The Potomac String Quartet.


----------



## Vaneyes

In memory of *Brian Couzens* R.I.P., founder of Chandos Records.










:angel:

http://www.gramophone.co.uk/classical-music-news/brian-couzens-founder-of-chandos-has-died


----------



## brotagonist

A little Schubert on this slightly overcast, but predicted to be glorious, summery day (oh, the sun is just coming out! it must be the music  ):









Schubert Symphonies 8 & 9
Karajan/BPO


----------



## Pugg

​*Schumann / Prokofiev: piano concerto's
Van Cliburn*


----------



## omega

*Louis-Théodore Gouvy* (1819-1898) was a Franco-German composer. His musical style is inspired of the both the German and the French culture. In spite of the support given by Hector Berlioz, his work remains quite unknown. He composed nine symphonies, and numerous chamber works, including string quartets, quintets, works for solo piano or for four hands, piano duets, mélodies or lieder.
Detailed biography on Wikipedia

_Sonata for clarinet and piano_
Béatrice Berne (Clarinet) | Laurent Martin (Piano)








_Symphonie No.5_
Jacques Mercier | Deutsche Radio Philharmonie


----------



## jim prideaux

first listen to Szell and The Cleveland S.O. performing Schumann 2nd.

It would appear we are spoilt for choice with many outstanding recordings of these marvellous symphonies- Zinman, Gardiner and Chailly ('Mahler Edition') have been the repeated focus of my listening over recent months!

years ago (when the new medium of 'CD' was still relatively expensive)I borrowed a rather interesting CD from the Library which I did really enjoy and today a bargain second hand copy turned up through he post........and it is proving to be as enjoyable as I remember........Marriner/ASMF performing a number of American works;-

Barber -Adagio
Ives 3rd -Symphony (I really do enjoy this work and this performance)
Copland -Quiet City
Cowell-Hymn and Fuguing Tune
Creston -A Rumor


----------



## millionrainbows

Morimur said:


> Funny what age does to women-Mullova is still a 'handsome' woman, but she once had such a delicately beautiful face.
> 
> C'est la vie.


Blame it on living under the terrible oppression of Vladimir Putin. :lol:

Now, it's Steve Reich's 2-CD The Cave, which explores his use of the voice, religious and cultural themes.










Then, Boulez, Sonatas played by Helffer, on Naive. Nice box.


----------



## Morimur

*Toshio Hosokawa - Koto-uta • Voyage I • Konzert fur Saxophon und Orchester, etc...*










Yet another contemporary composer who (in my opinion) doesn't receive much acclamation. A pity-this recording is magnificent.

*さすが！*


----------



## Blancrocher

Mahler: Symphony 2 (Scherchen)


----------



## Vasks

millionrainbows said:


> Nice box.


Yes, I have it and it's nice except for its size which doesn't fit with all my other CDs...dagnabbit


----------



## tortkis

Morton Feldman: Piano, Violin, Viola, Cello (1987) - Quartetto Klimt (2015 Stradivarius)








The last work of Feldman. I usually prefer his works for piano or ensemble including piano, and this is very good. Slow, quiet, and quite neutral, in the sense that the music does not evoke any ordinary emotion. The performance is delicate and beautiful.


----------



## jim prideaux

Myaskovsky-27th Symphony and Cello Concerto, Polyansky, Ivashkin and the Russian State Symphony Orch (one of the more significant participants in this outstanding recording is the usual high quality of the Chandos engineering!)


----------



## Morimur

*Toru Takemitsu: Autumn (Ryusuke Numajiri / Tokyo Metropolitan Symphony Orchestra)*










Someone should really remaster and repackage all of Takemitsu's orchestral works into a tidy box-set.


----------



## CMonteverdi

exploring my last purchase:









perfect matching: Rachmaninov and Lief Ove Andsnes...

LK


----------



## DavidA

Arrived today

Schubert Wintereisse with Kaufmann / Deutsch


----------



## Albert7

Beethoven's Third Symphony rendition/remix by Liszt off this on my iPod classic/iTunes this morning to work.


----------



## SimonNZ

on the radio, "Composer of the week" Giacinto Scelsi:

Quays - Luca Manghi, alto flute

Four Pieces for Orchestra, each on a single note - Peter Rundel, cond.


----------



## Eramirez156

Wilhelm Stenhammer's second symphony with Stig Westerberg and Stockholm Philharmonic Orchestra.


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1977 - 1988.


----------



## Easy Goer

Mozart: Symphonies Nos. 40 & 41


----------



## brotagonist

It could be summer  22°! I probably wore my winter coat 4 times all winter and the spring has been a bit up and down, but most of the time, it's hard to tell it isn't July, except that the trees still barely even have leaves yet. Yesterday, I jogged at a lake about 150 k north of here. While it was nearly 20°, there was still a thin layer of ice on the water! And I rode my bike last night at 9 pm with a t-shirt and shorts on, after I got back home :lol: Is it any wonder that I have been listening a bit less these past days?

Well, I have good reason to finish up with some listening projects, among them:









Stravinsky Sacre; Symphony in 3 Movements; Agon
Ashkenazy/Deutsches SO Berlin

Yes, I got the last of my opera purchases from my recent opera campaign yesterday! I can't wait to pull it out  but it will have to wait until later on this evening.


----------



## ShropshireMoose

Elgar: The Apostles Elaine Blighton/Maureen Lehane/Gerald English/John Cameron/Raimund Herincx/Owen Brannigan/Huddersfield Choral Society/Royal Liverpool Philharmonic Orchestra/Sir Malcolm Sargent

A performance from the Philharmonic Hall, Liverpool, given on 18th March, 1967. This is one of the more recent recordings on the reel to reel tapes I've been lent, sadly the recording is for the most part poor,a shame as the performance is absolutely superb. There's drama and passion a-plenty in a way that I've not heard in any other renderings of this piece before. Given Sargent's high reputation as a choral conductor, and the fact that he regularly performed all three of Elgar's oratorios, it really is a terrible shame that he only recorded "Gerontius" commercially. I hope this particular concert exists in the BBC archive, I'd love to hear it in decent sound.........


----------



## bejart

Robert Schumann (1810-1856): Symphony No.1 in B Flat, Op.38

Sir Neville Marriner conducting the Academy of St.Martin-in-the-Fields


----------



## pmsummer

AVE DEI PATRIS FILIA
_Music for Our Lady and Divine Office_
*John Taverner*
Christ Church Cathedral Choir, Oxford
Stephen Darlington, director

Nimbus


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

Karajan's first Beethoven cycle recorded between 1951-1955 for Walter Legge with the Philharmonia Orchestra. Karajan was building/re-building his reputation after WWII. Beside performances with the Philharmonia, appearances at the Salzburg Festival, and conducting Wagner's Ring at Bayeuth, he was appointed chief conductor of the Vienna Symphony Orchestra at this time. Live performances in Germany, Italy, Austria, and England and favorable critical commentary by older and more famous conductors such as Erich Kleiber, Wilhelm Furtwängler, and Thomas Beecham solidified his esteem. Following the death of Furtwängler at the end of 1954, Karajan was named as his successor as chief conductor of the Berlin Philharmonic.

The Beethoven cycle recorded with the Berliners in the early 1960s is often considered to have been Karajan's finest, but there are many who consider this earlier cycle with the Philharmonia to have been even better. I'll not offer an opinion one way or the other. I'd need to listen to the Philharmonia recordings a number times more... and then in comparison with the Berlin set. Either way... this cycle is a decidedly fine outing. I'm currently listening to disc 4 with Symphonies 6 & 7. The sound is more than fine for the age of the recording.


----------



## Albert7

Testing my Chromecast at home with this lovely opera.

Bellini's I Puritani to surprise my dad when he gets home.


----------



## George O

Josquin des Prez (c. 1450/1455-1521)L Missa de Beata Virgine

Jean Mouton (c. 1459-1522): Motets

Theatre of Voices / Paul Hillier

CD on Harmonia Mundi (Germany), from 1995

5 stars


----------



## Celloman

Mozart - Piano Concertos 20 and 27

Mitsuko Uchida; Cleveland Orchestra









Uchida is a wizard. Her magic is unparalleled, especially when it comes to Mozart.


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

Itullian said:


> The best...................


Quite possibly. It's probably my favorite. Although this one is damn fine as well:


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

Albert7 said:


> Izzy, my dad, and I are listening to this now on the TV:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bach Brandenburg concertos 1-6.


And you plan on foregoing this for a month of Rap and Hip-Hop?!

I'd rather listen to a month of Schoenberg, Xenakis, and Stockhausen. :devil:


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

SimonNZ said:


> Mahler's Symphony No.3 - Klaus Tennstedt, cond.


Mahler's Third has been a tough nut for me to crack. Boulez' "perfect" glacial rendering left me cold. I liked Bernstein's a bit more... but a bit too "sloppy". I enjoyed the Leinsdorf/Boston performance on the RCA "High Performance" series... but is was really this performance by Tennstedt that sold me on the 3rd. In light of this I'll certainly go back and listen to other recordings of the 3rd... but for right now, Tennstedt is my "go to" man for this particular symphony.


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

Pugg said:


> ​*Elena Souliotis.*
> Anna Bolenas mad scene :tiphat:


Ooooh! I want!!


----------



## elgar's ghost

ShropshireMoose said:


> Elgar: The Apostles Elaine Blighton/Maureen Lehane/Gerald English/John Cameron/Raimund Herincx/Owen Brannigan/Huddersfield Choral Society/Royal Liverpool Philharmonic Orchestra/Sir Malcolm Sargent
> 
> A performance from the Philharmonic Hall, Liverpool, given on 18th March, 1967. This is one of the more recent recordings on the reel to reel tapes I've been lent, sadly the recording is for the most part poor,a shame as the performance is absolutely superb. There's drama and passion a-plenty in a way that I've not heard in any other renderings of this piece before. Given Sargent's high reputation as a choral conductor, and the fact that he regularly performed all three of Elgar's oratorios, it really is a terrible shame that he only recorded "Gerontius" commercially. I hope this particular concert exists in the BBC archive, I'd love to hear it in decent sound.........


If the BBC's characteristically parsimonious policy of wiping and reusing archive tapes of TV programmes is anything to go by then I wouldn't count on it. But you are right about Flash Harry - he was an especially fine conductor of choral works.


----------



## brotagonist

I need two spots on the carousel for the opera. I've been listening to this a bit last night and now, but I think I'm rushing it a bit.









Shostakovich Symphony 12; Hamlet Suite; Age of Gold Suite
Järvi/Gothenburg

I am starting to know the 12th Symphony somewhat (it's short and the lengthy ending is quite repetitive  ). The surprise is the Hamlet Suite, some of the movements of which almost remind me of Satie orchestrated, being light and circuslike. The Age of Gold is an even earlier work. I don't know these 2 suites very well, but I find them appealing.


----------



## bejart

Hyancinthe Jadin (1776-1800): Piano Sonata in F Sharp Minor, Op.4, No.2

Jean-Claude Pennetier, piano


----------



## Eramirez156

Marcelle Meyer's soulful 1947 recording of Scarlatti sonatas


----------



## JACE

Blancrocher said:


> View attachment 68544
> 
> 
> Mahler: Symphony 2 (Scherchen)


I love this performance.


----------



## JACE

Now listening to...

*100 Favorites: # 88*

Shostakovich: String Quartets Nos. 14 & 15
Taneyev Quartet (Melodiya/Columbia)










Shostakovich's last two string quartets are gloomy, valedictory works -- but, when they're performed convincingly, as they are here by the Taneyev String Quartet, there's also something immensely _intimate_ about them. It's often said that DSCH saved his most personal utterances for his chamber music. Truly, I can't imagine anything more nakedly honest than these two quartets.


----------



## Dave Whitmore

I'm listening to:









One of my new purchases.


----------



## papsrus

Earlier: Arnold Bax, Symphony No. 1 in E flat major
Vernon Handley, BBC Philharmonic (Chandos)









Now: Bruckner No. 2, Karajan, BPO (DG)









I was taken by Bax's symphonic poems recently -- "Tintagel" in particular, described as having been greatly influenced by "Tristan and Isolde," a work Bax was quite taken with at an early stage of his career. I suppose he's not alone there. Nonetheless, I ordered the Chandos box of his seven symphonies to explore further. No. 1 was brooding, dark. This is typical of his symphonic output, apparently, although No.4 is said to be cheerful. We'll see. But with No.1, the music is at times almost menacing.

Bax was understandably disturbed by the Irish Uprising, Ireland being a place he at one time loved to visit, and by World War I and the aftermath of that. And these conflicts colored his symphonic music.

This might be great music to listen to in a storm. Course, there's a lot of music that fits that category. :lol: Including the Bruckner No. 2, which needs no comment from me.


----------



## Pugg

​*Bruch : Scottish fantasy

Perlman / Metha *


----------



## JACE

Now listening to...

*100 Favorites: # 82*

Shostakovich: Symphony No. 4
Kirill Kondrashin, Moscow PO (Melodiya/MHS)










Anyone who enjoys Shostakovich's music should hear Kondrashin's performance of the Fourth. From opening moments, it's clear that the performance will be marked by an unrelenting, gripping intensity. I've heard many conductors perform this sprawling, Mahlerian symphony. The strongest contenders include Rozhdestvensky with the USSR Ministry of Culture SO, Barshai with the WDR SO, Previn with the CSO, and Rattle with the CBSO. That said, to my ears, none of these others approach the level of Kondrashin's extraordinary performance.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

​


StlukesguildOhio said:


> Ooooh! I want!!


I _love_ the sound of Suliotis' vintage, mid-sixties voice- but her _artistry_?- not so much. Its with good reason that she's been called "fake Callas" or "copycat Callas."

Suliotis had one unequivocally great moment in her meteoric career- and justifiably so: her thrilling and absolutely fierce Abigaille from _Nabucco_- which of course is 'still' second to Callas'.

Suliotis' Norma is monochromatic and leaden when it comes to dramatic insight and inflected fluency of expression. And her _Anna Bolena_?- forget it. I mean, yes, her voice is solid and beautiful and powerful and has a glorious, confident timbral sheen to it. But when the real acting and extremely nuanced feeling has to come on with the pianissimi and melismata in the mad scene with "_Piangete voi_"? - FOR. . . . . . GET. . . . . . . IT.

Its Divina all the _way_. _;D_

Thrilling.

Vivid.

Galvanizing.


----------



## KenOC

JACE said:


> Anyone who enjoys Shostakovich's music should hear Kondrashin's performance of the Fourth.


Another special 4th is Rozhdestvensy with the Bolshoi Theatre Orchestra. Not well known, but it was this recording that finally made the 4th make sense to me. Pretty available 3rd party on Amazon.


----------



## Itullian

Tannhauser overture, BSO, Nelsons
KUSC.ORG


----------



## Marschallin Blair

StlukesguildOhio said:


> Karajan's first Beethoven cycle recorded between 1951-1955 for Walter Legge with the Philharmonia Orchestra. Karajan was building/re-building his reputation after WWII. Beside performances with the Philharmonia, appearances at the Salzburg Festival, and conducting Wagner's Ring at Bayeuth, he was appointed chief conductor of the Vienna Symphony Orchestra at this time. Live performances in Germany, Italy, Austria, and England and favorable critical commentary by older and more famous conductors such as Erich Kleiber, Wilhelm Furtwängler, and Thomas Beecham solidified his esteem. Following the death of Furtwängler at the end of 1954, Karajan was named as his successor as chief conductor of the Berlin Philharmonic.
> 
> The Beethoven cycle recorded with the Berliners in the early 1960s is often considered to have been Karajan's finest, but there are many who consider this earlier cycle with the Philharmonia to have been even better. I'll not offer an opinion one way or the other. I'd need to listen to the Philharmonia recordings a number times more... and then in comparison with the Berlin set. Either way... this cycle is a decidedly fine outing. I'm currently listening to disc 4 with Symphonies 6 & 7. The sound is more than fine for the age of the recording.












Well, to each her or his own, but for my aesthetic inclinations, the fifties Karajan EMI Philharmonia Beethoven symphonies are just a bit too laid back as compared with his more animated sixties DG cycle and even his seventies one as well (the digital Beethoven set from the eighties I won't even go into because its such a mixed bag).

- And this is coming from a Karajan _fan_.

The only thing I really liked of Karajan's in that six-cd Warner set was his _Leonore No. 3 Overture_ (which I still think Furtwangler does more ebulliently and heroically- at least the one I have of him doing it from the. . . . . . . I forget. . . . . . the 'forties'?).


----------



## Pugg

​*Brahms : Symphony no3
Riccardo Muti *


----------



## Itullian

LudwigvB, Pastoral , Schershen, 1965
KUSC.ORG

Wild 

You can hear him yelling to the orchestra all thru this.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Maria's in top form, and her silvery, girlish Amina is absolutely for the Ages. This re-engineered 'arsvocalis' incarnation of the July 4, 1957 Cologne _Sonnambula_ gives her voice such a glorious polish. You can really _hear _the beauty of her timbre (unlike with the Myto cd of the same performance). I get tremendous enjoyment out of this cd.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Verdi: La forza del destino*
1955 recording (Francesco Molinari-Pradelli)


----------



## Itullian

Rachmaninoff cello sonata in g, Atapine and Park
KUSC.ORG


----------



## Marschallin Blair

_Sonata No. 2 in B-flat minor_, op35

Buniatishvili goes for that freewheel-burning, Richteresque 'presto' in the Finale.


----------



## SimonNZ

John Cage's Roaratorio


----------



## Itullian

Nielson symph no 3, Davis, LSO
KUSC.ORG


----------



## SimonNZ

James Dillon's Nine Rivers

part six: "L'œuvre au noir" - Steven Schick, cond.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

StlukesguildOhio said:


> Ooooh! I want!!


It catches her at her (very brief) best, recorded at around the same time as her fabulous Abigaille, and I like it too, but there's no doubting it's potted Callas. She copies a lot of what Callas does without exactly understanding _why_ she does it. Technically there are problems too. She doesn't even attempt the rising set of trills in _Coppia iniqua_, but then neither does Netrebko, who is technically even less well-equipped for this music. Such things evidently don't bother people so much these days.

Anyway, I digress. It's certainly exciting singing, if a little reckless, and worth acquiring.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

The 1960s Sibelius 5 with the Philharmonia might just be Karajan's best recording of the symphony. Superb playing from Walter Legge's Philharmonia, which was one of the best orchestras in the world at that time, and Karajan's pacing is so sure, so true.


----------



## SimonNZ

Unsuk Chin's Mannequin - National Youth Orchestra of Great Britain, Ilan Volkov, cond

World Premiere April 9, 2015, London


----------



## Potiphera

Battaglia in D major by Carl Heinrich Biber


----------



## SimonNZ

Isao Matsushita's Alabaster for three orchestras - Richard Dufallo, cond.






-










Elliott Carter's Symphony Of Three Orchestras - Pierre Boulez, cond.










Sciarrino's Allegoria Della Notte - Marco Rogliano, violin, Tito Ceccherini, cond.










Xenakis' Jonchaies - Gilbert Amy, cond.


----------



## Pugg

Beethoven:
"Leonore Overture No. 3 Op.72a" (October 24, 1960 New York, Manhattan Center),
"The Consecration of the House Op.124" (October 9, 1962 New York, Philharmonic Hall),
"King Stephen Overture Op.117" (October 4, 1966 New York, Philharmonic Hall),
"Fidelio Overture Op.72b" (January 10th, 31st, 1967 New York, Philharmonic Hall),
"Egmont Overture Op.84" (February 12, 1970 New York, Philharmonic Hall),
"Leonore Overture Op.72a" (May 18, 1976 Carnegie Hall)
New York Philharmonic


----------



## ShropshireMoose

Dvorak: Carnival Overture
Elgar: Falstaff
Beethoven: Symphony No.7 BBC Symphony Orchestra/Sir Malcolm Sargent

More from reel to reel! Whoever recorded these rarely recorded a concert complete, taking whichever bits they wanted from particular broadcasts. One of the delights of transferring them across to CD has been to try and make a nice listenable programme from them, here's one of my favourites. "Carnival" is very exciting, from the Royal Albert Hall, 30th July, 1960. Then one of the finest renditions of Elgar's magnificent "Falstaff" that I've ever heard, exciting and thoughtful by turns, with the most moving account of the coda that I've ever come across, broadcast 17th January, 1960. Finally the Beethoven 7th from the Royal Albert Hall, 5th August, 1960. The second movement is slower than we'd normally hear it today, but with such affectionate phrasing that I cannot help but like it, the rest is well up to speed, with a particularly vivacious finale. Bravo Sir Malcolm!


----------



## Jeff W

Good morning TC from bright and sunny Albany!









I wasn't overly imaginative with what I listened to last night. The first thing I did was encore the Symphonies No. 5 (1915 version), No. 6 & No. 7 and the tone poem 'Tapiola' by Jean Sibelius. Osmo Vanksa led the Lahti Symphony Orchestra. I am more convinced now than ever that I like the 1915 version of the Symphony No. 5 over the final version. Could just be me...









Another one I've played a few times lately, the Mendelssohn and Schumann Violin Concertos and the Beethoven Romances for Violin and Orchestra. Rachel Barton Pine plays the solo violin and the Göttinger Symphonie Orchester is led by Christoph-Mathias Mueller. Schumann's Violin Concerto is utterly underplayed, IMO.









Blazing away through this set. Charles Mackerras led the Prague Chamber Orchestra in the Symphonies No. 34, 35 'Haffner' and 36 'Linz' by W. A. Mozart. Wonderful set that makes a great companion to the Pinnock\English Concert set. Well played and it sounds good too.









One I haven't played in a while, for a change. The Piano Concertos No. 1 & 2 by Sergei Rachmaninoff. Vladimir Ashkenazy plays the solo piano while Andre Previn leads the London Symphony Orchestra.


----------



## Pugg

​*Puccini: Tosca *
Vaness /Giacomini/ Zancanaro/Muti


----------



## AClockworkOrange

*Brahms: Symphony No. 2
Celibidache & the Munchner Philharmoniker *​


----------



## elgar's ghost

Prokofiev - complete piano sonatas
K.A. Hartmann - Simplicius Simplicissimus (his only opera)
Korngold - Die tote Stadt (Zoverstocks selling this for £6.99 at Amazon.co.uk - snap it up quick!)


----------



## Vasks

_Griffes - A variety of vocal and instrumental done by the likes of Ozawa & Milnes_


----------



## brotagonist

Another July day in April 

I am starting my new arrival today:








Prokofiev The Fiery Angel
Järvi/Gothenburg

I am only a few minutes into it, but it makes a very good impression on me already. This is Prokofiev and one would expect the music to play a big part in the composition, and it does. I can't help wishing it were in German  as then I would be able to understand what is going on. As it takes place in Köln, that would be more realistic, too. But, on the other hand, I expressly selected this one, because I wanted an opera in Russian by a composer I like.

I have perused the synopsis some, but was too tired to get past the first 2 pages last night: my eyes were heavy and I decided that I had best not fight it. What I gleaned is that this might be yet another Faustian tale. I was not expecting that, but, looking at the characters, there is a Johann Faust and a Mephistopheles.

About 20 minutes in, I can say that it is easy on the ears. Musically, it reminds me of some of Prokofiev's instrumental pieces, too. I think I will enjoy this! I will be stewing in this off and on, more and then less intensely, for a few days, until it starts to take on a gestalt.


----------



## Eramirez156

Bach always a great way to start the day


----------



## Vaneyes

*Lalo*: Cello Concerto, for his death day (1892).


----------



## Vaneyes

Blancrocher said:


> View attachment 68544
> 
> 
> Mahler: Symphony 2 (Scherchen)


An oft recommended. Dynamite!


----------



## Pugg

​*Rossini: Otello.*
*von Stade* and *Carreras* in their prime.:tiphat:


----------



## hpowders

Brahms Piano Quintet, Clarinet Quintet, Two Clarinet Sonatas.
Featuring Ralph Manno, clarinet and Alfredo Perl, piano.
Two CD's.

Not the most passionate performances I've ever heard, but a handy way to accumulate some of Brahms' greatest chamber music.


----------



## HIDEKI SUKENOBU

Now I'm listening to _Celibidache_'s recording of _Stravinsky_'s _Fire-bird suite_. The orchestra is _SWR_. When I got to know this fascinating, dynamic world through _Boulez & BBCso_.'s recording. So Celibidache's setting of tempo sounds too slow. But to me now is the time to fall asleep, this will be a good lullaby. Good night!


----------



## George O

Ottorino Respighi (1879-1936)

Concerto in Modo Misolidio for Piano and Orchestra

Three Preludes on Gregorian Themes (for Piano Solo)

Sonya Hanke, piano
Sydney Symphony Orchestra / Myer Fredman

on Marco Polo (Hong Kong), from 1984


----------



## Eramirez156

I forgot how over the top Lewenthal's arrangement of Liszt's Totentanz is, great fun.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Strauss, Sinfonica Domestica*


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

F. J. Haydn - Piano Sonata in E minor, Hob. 16/34; Piano Sonata in C Major, Hob. 16/48 (András Schiff).









A brilliant release by Schiff, imo - wonderful, fresh playing.


----------



## Itullian

That amazing old Decca sound and a great cast.................

Boito's aural depiction of Heaven is genius.


----------



## hpowders

Brahms Piano Quartet No. 2 in A Major
Menuhin Festival Piano Quartet

My favorite of the three Brahms piano quartets receives a terrific performance.
Get up and dance to the infectiously syncopated finale. I dare you!


----------



## Easy Goer

Charles Munch In New York - Debussy, Ravel & Roussel


----------



## papsrus

Monteverdi -- "Teatro D'Amore" (Erato Disques)
L'Arpeggiata, with Philippe Jaroussky (countertenor), Nuria Rial (soprano)
Christian Pluhar (harp), Doron Sherwin (cornett)









Monteverdi arias and instrumental pieces played on period instruments, served up a little jazzy and playful. The cornett is a curvy horn-like woodwind instrument that has the tone of a muted cornet. Among the selections here is the beautiful "Pur Ti Miro" duet from "L'Incoronazione Di Peppea" with Jaroussky and Rial.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

The Mackerras _Glagolitic Mass_ is worth it just for his treatment of the _Intrada_- which has a savage and untamed 'Taras Bulba' feel to it- and for the _Veruju_ which has a couple of tremendous choral climaxes.










Ivan Fischer has the most poised, finessed, and gorgeously exotic _Peacock Variations_ I've ever heard. The recording quality of this cd set is absolutely outstanding in textural clarity.


----------



## SimonNZ

Giacomo Antonio Perti's Messa a 5 - Paolo Faldi, cond.


----------



## Albert7

Beethoven's Fourth Symphony this morning on iPod classic, iTunes download.


----------



## AClockworkOrange

*Todays Varied Listening...*

*Arnold Bax: Spring Fire
Sir Mark Elder & the Halle*​






*
Chopin: Various Nocturnes 
Arthur Rubinstein*​






*
Honegger: Complete Violin Sonatas
Laurence Kayaleh (Violin) & Paul Stewart (Piano)*​






*Wolf: Various Lieder
Elisabeth Schwarzkopf & Wilhelm Furtwangler*











​


----------



## Itullian

After the beautiful tumult of Mefistofeles these beautifully recorded late quartets will do nicely.


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded December 1995, Berliner Philharmonie.

View attachment 68610


----------



## papsrus

Continuing on with the Karajan / BPO Bruckner cycle on DG -- No. 3 now.

Fierce!


----------



## Vaneyes

HaydnBearstheClock said:


> F. J. Haydn - Piano Sonata in E minor, Hob. 16/34; Piano Sonata in C Major, Hob. 16/48 (András Schiff).
> 
> View attachment 68600
> 
> 
> A brilliant release by Schiff, imo - wonderful, fresh playing.


Amen. I also enjoy his other Elatus CD of Haydn Sonatas. These and the Teldec double (all OOP), are becoming pricey. Maybe Warner will focus more attention on Teldec reissues, after they're done with EMI and Erato. :tiphat:


----------



## papsrus

papsrus said:


> Continuing on with the Karajan / BPO Bruckner cycle on DG -- No. 3 now.
> 
> Fierce!


OK, somebody should have pointed this out while I was blathering on about Bax and Wagner. Now, any ideas on an original version of this (1873)? This Frankfurt Radio Symphony Orchestra recording seems to get high marks, but I'm flailing.


----------



## bejart

Jan Vanhal (1739-1813): Bassoon Concerto in C Major

Hans Rotman conducting the Prussian Chamber Orchestra -- Luc Loubre, bassoon


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded October 1963, January, February 1971, JC Church, Berlin. Essential.


----------



## Triplets

Michael Gielen, SDR Orchestra, Mahler 7, from an itunes download


----------



## Vaneyes

papsrus said:


> OK, somebody should have pointed this out while I was blathering on about Bax and Wagner. Now, *any ideas on an original version of this (1873)?* This Frankfurt Radio Symphony Orchestra recording seems to get high marks, but I'm flailing.


Nagano.

For your reference...

http://www.abruckner.com/discography/symphonyno3indmino/


----------



## ShropshireMoose

Beethoven: Leonora Overture No.3 BBC Symphony Orchestra/Sir Malcolm Sargent
Dvorak: Te Deum Josephine Veasey/James Milligan/BBC Chorus and Symphony Orchestra/Sir Malcolm Sargent
Beethoven: Violin Concerto Igor Oistrakh/London Philharmonic Orchestra/Sir Malcolm Sargent

Yet more old broadcasts! Leonora from the Royal Albert Hall, 28th August, 1960. The vibrant and exciting Dvorak Te Deum given on 23rd January, 1960 and then Beethoven's Violin Concerto from the Royal Albert Hall 28th February, 1961. The other half of this concert, which featured David Oistrakh playing the Brahms concerto has been reissued on CD, Igor is a real chip off the old block and I enjoyed this very much indeed.


----------



## Itullian

Some sweet Mozart from Shelley. Great sound too.


----------



## D Smith

Listening to Shostakovich's Piano Concerto No. 1 beautifully performed by Argerich in response to another thread currently on this site. He was, and always will be a great composer no matter what the revisionists try and sell.


----------



## papsrus

Vaneyes said:


> Nagano.
> 
> For your reference...
> 
> http://www.abruckner.com/discography/symphonyno3indmino/


Thank you. Quite a list!


----------



## Itullian

Some sonatas from my favorite set,
warmly played and recorded.


----------



## Dave Whitmore

I'm in the mood for some opera...


----------



## Itullian

Dave Whitmore said:


> I'm in the mood for some opera...
> 
> View attachment 68613


I'm waitin for ya to make that leap


----------



## Dave Whitmore

Itullian said:


> I'm waitin for ya to make that leap


It's happening slowly. I do enjoy listening to opera singers, and I would enjoy going to the opera. One day my wife and I will probably go.


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

Marschallin Blair said:


> _Sonata No. 2 in B-flat minor_, op35
> 
> Buniatishvili goes for that freewheel-burning, Richteresque 'presto' in the Finale.


That cover alone is almost enough to sell me on this. :devil:


----------



## Albert7

Marschallin Blair said:


> _Sonata No. 2 in B-flat minor_, op35
> 
> Buniatishvili goes for that freewheel-burning, Richteresque 'presto' in the Finale.


A delish album... I just got it but haven't heard it yet.


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

Anne Sofie von Otter is exquisite in her performances of art songs in diverse languages. I have long loved her performances of German lieder and orchestral songs as well as German cantatas, operas, and oratorios. Of course she in virtually incomparable when it comes to sings in her native Swedish.

I almost forgot just how good she could be performing French melodies. This disc of French chamber songs...










... songs written for the accompaniment of various small chamber ensembles... was quite influential on my earlier passion for French art songs. Her new two-disc set, _Douce France_, is quite delicious. Disc one is made up of performances of classical melodies by Reynaldo Hahn, Saint Saens, Debussy, Faure, Ravel and others. The second disc consists of performances of the more popular/populist Chanson... often performed in the cafes, cabaret, and clubs frequented by Picasso, Matisse, and other key artistic figures of French Modernism.


----------



## Triplets

D Smith said:


> Listening to Shostakovich's Piano Concerto No. 1 beautifully performed by Argerich in response to another thread currently on this site. He was, and always will be a great composer no matter what the revisionists try and sell.


That is an interesting coupling


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

One of my favorite Renaissance composers.


----------



## Mahlerian

Prokofiev: Violin Concertos
Erick Friedman, Itzhak Perlman, Boston Symphony Orchestra, cond. Leinsdorf


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

Mahlerian said:


> Prokofiev: Violin Concertos
> Erick Friedman, Itzhak Perlman, Boston Symphony Orchestra, cond. Leinsdorf


I have this set but have yet to play it all. How does Perlman compare with Oistrakh... if you know that recording?


----------



## Mahlerian

StlukesguildOhio said:


> I have this set but have yet to play it all. How does Perlman compare with Oistrakh... if you know that recording?


I don't, I'm sorry. I know Shaham's with the London Symphony, mainly, and this one.

The set as a whole has some sound issues, especially for the symphonies, but this disc is an enjoyable one.


----------



## bejart

Georg Muffat (1653-1704): Concerto Grosso No.6 in A Minor

Peter Zajicek directing the Musica Aeterna Bratislava


----------



## Kevin Pearson

I'm getting to where I absolutely loathe this picture of Bernstein because it is posted so much. I used to think this was a picture of a man so overtaken with the music and now I see it as a picture of a man in love with himself. 










Kevin


----------



## Easy Goer

Shura Cherkassky Plays Liszt


----------



## bejart

Haydn: Piano Sonata No.6 in C Major

Jeno Jando, piano


----------



## Kevin Pearson

Albert7 said:


> A delish album... I just got it but haven't heard it yet.


You bought it for the articles right?


----------



## Pugg

​
DISC 10
Chopin/Rosenthal: Minute Waltz in Thirds

Strauss/Godowski: Wine, Women and Song

Mendelssohn/Rachmaninoff: Scherzo from "A Midsummer Night's Dream"

Schubert/Liszt: Soirée de Vienne No. 6

Strauss/Tausig: You Only Live Once ("Man lebt nur einmal")

Kreisler/Rachmaninoff: Liebesleid

Bizet/Rachmaninoff: Minuet from "L'Arlésienne Suite No. 1"

Strauss/Rosenthal: Carnaval de Vienne


----------



## Itullian

Kevin Pearson said:


> I'm getting to where I absolutely loathe this picture of Bernstein because it is posted so much. I used to think this was a picture of a man so overtaken with the music and now I see it as a picture of a man in love with himself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kevin


Maybe he's cold? :lol:


----------



## SONNET CLV

The mono DOVER vinyl record HCR-5276 of Zoltán Kodály's String Quartet No. 1, Op. 2 performed by the Tátrai String Quartet was released in 1967, the same year as the composer's death, which occurred on March 6.









This disc remains one of the earliest acquisitions in my now rather large collection of records, which includes several other DOVER pressings including three discs of Bartok Quartets performed by that same estimable ensemble, the Tátrai Quartet.

As I listen to the Kodály Op. 2, I am reminded of how important it is to take care of one's vinyl. This record from 1967, which I have played quite often now going on 50 years, remains rather quiet and skip free with no overtly noisy ticks or pops, and the recorded sound proves vivid and alive, with adequate depth of sound stage even in mono format. A true treasure. A joy to listen to.


----------



## Albert7

Kevin Pearson said:


> You bought it for the articles right?


Well I got her Chopin and Motherland albums but I need to get her Liszt album soon.

And yes, she is pretty I do admit. But her playing blew me away.


----------



## brotagonist

I admit that I've only listened to the opera once so far, but I'm giving it a few days. I don't need to rush through it the first play.

In the meantime, I'm finishing off with these:









Schubert Symphonies 8 & 9
Karajan/BPO

Simply sublime. I can't help thinking that a choral third movement would have suited the 8th  I played this one yesterday and once this morning. It had me in its grip, so I'm giving it yet another spin this evening.









Haydn 3SQs Op. 55
Amadeus Quartet

My brain wasn't quite there at suppertime, so I'm having another go with this before I retire for the day.


----------



## Itullian

Ravel, Mother Goose ballet, Martinon
KUSC.ORG


----------



## Celloman

Dutilleux - Cello Concerto / Rostropovich









I have to admit, it's my first time listening to this - a crime which is now rectified!


----------



## Pugg

​
*Christ on the Mountain of Olives 
*

Deutekom/ Gedda/ Sotin


----------



## Easy Goer

Brahms/Prokofiev: Piano Concertos No. 2 - Yakov Zak Piano, Kurt Sanderling Conductor.


----------



## SimonNZ

Pierre Bouteiller's Missa Pro Defunctis - Les Voix Humaines


----------



## brotagonist

Celloman said:


> Dutilleux - Cello Concerto / Rostropovich
> 
> View attachment 68619
> 
> 
> I have to admit, it's my first time listening to this - a crime which is now rectified!


Dutilleux is really quite something, once you start to hear it. I wish he had written more!


----------



## Itullian

Bach, Goldbergs, Catalyst Quartet
KUSC.ORG


----------



## opus55

Paganini: Violin Concerto No. 4










Unwinding after 14 hours of work. Heavy work load is expected to continue and I should start carrying my ipod at work.


----------



## Itullian

opus55 said:


> Paganini: Violin Concerto No. 4
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unwinding after 14 hours of work. Heavy work load is expected to continue and I should start carrying my ipod at work.


That's a magnificent, classic set.


----------



## PeteW

Rhapsody on a Thene of Thomas Tallis

Get Radio 3 on now!


----------



## Itullian

Bruckner 3, Kubelik, BRSO, Sony
KUSC.ORG


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

Vaneyes said:


> Amen. I also enjoy his other Elatus CD of Haydn Sonatas. These and the Teldec double (all OOP), are becoming pricey. Maybe Warner will focus more attention on Teldec reissues, after they're done with EMI and Erato. :tiphat:


Yes, his CD with the late Sonatas is quite expensive - on at 30 something Euros. Still, Hélène Couvert's Sonata 59 is making up for it .

Ludwig van Beethoven - Sonata Op. 27 No. 1 in E-Flat Major, 'Quasi una fantasia'; Piano Sonata Op. 101 in A Major (Hélène Couvert).









Awesome music and playing here as well. Really enjoying this disc.


----------



## Badinerie

Deeply pee'd off! so Im playing this far too loud, far too early!


----------



## Pugg

​Schumann / Youri Egorov.


----------



## SimonNZ

Unsuk Chin's Violin Concerto - Viviane Hagner, violin, Kent Nagano, cond.










Unsuk Chin's Xi - Ensemble Intercontemporain


----------



## Tsaraslondon

I'd probably place this third amongst the three recordings of _Les Nuits d'Ete_ I have with Dame Janet, which doesn't mean to say it doesn't have its atttractions, just that she has already set the bar so high in her versions with Barbirolli and Giulini. It's still marvelous singing and _Absence_, in particular, I found almost unbearably moving. Wonderful too are the three extra Berlioz songs with orchestra she adds here.

There are some interesting couplings here too in Mendelssohn's Cantata _Infelice_ and _Psalm 42_, Respighi's _La Sensitiva_. At about the time these recordings were made I heard Dame Janet in the _Alto Rhapsody_, a memorable concert. The moment when the piece changed from the minor to the major, from tension to radiant warmth was absolutely sublime. If the artists don't quite reproduce that level of connection here, I put it down to the difference between the studio and live experience. Nothing quite equals the shared experience of an actual performance.

Late Baker, but certainly not negligible.


----------



## dgee

You won't see me listen to ol Shos much, but I've made an exception to return to this vital, fun and interesting work









And it really has a lot going for it


----------



## Pugg

​
*Prokofiev : Symphony no5 *
P.O /* Riccardo Muti*


----------



## bejart

Alessandro Marcello (1669-1747): Oboe Concerto No.4 in E Minor

Camerata Bern -- Heinz Holliger, oboe


----------



## Pugg

​*Verdi : Don Carlos.*
*Freni/ Carreras/ Baltsa* and many others.
*H.von Karajan* conducting.


----------



## Jeff W

Good morning TC from chilly Albany! Seems we are having last gasp of cold weather.









Still not overly imaginative with the programming on my iPod. Started off with the Symphonies No. 1 and 3 by Johannes Brahms. Herbert von Karajan led the Berlin Philharmonic.









Mozart's Symphonies No. 28, 31 'Paris', 32 and 33. Sir Charles Mackerra led the Prague Chamber Orchestra.









Beethoven's Symphonies No. 7 & 8. John Eliot Gardiner led the Orchestre Révolutionnaire et Romantique.









Finishing with Mendelssohn's Piano Trios. Yo-Yo Ma (cello), Itzhak Perlman (violin) & Emanuel Ax (piano) were the players.

I feel like I've gotten stuck in a rut. Perhaps I need a few days away to recharge?


----------



## MagneticGhost

Listening on Spotify. 
I'm muchly taken with The Brightest From of Absence by Hans Thomalla
Lots of really interesting stuff on these Donaueschinger Musiktage Collections


----------



## Vaneyes

*Bartok*: Violin Concerto 2 premiered with Szekely/ACO/Mengelberg on April 23,1939.

Shaham/CSO/Boulez, recorded 1998.

View attachment 68629


----------



## JACE

Now listening to...

*100 Favorites: # 90*

Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues, Op. 87
Vladimir Ashkenazy (Decca)










I love how the language, the idiom, is unmistakably Bach -- but the _music_ is unmistakably Shostakovich.

Among the three complete recordings of the Op. 87 that I know, Ashkenazy's is by far the most compelling and satisfying. (The others in my collection are Tatiana Nikolayeva's second Melodiya recording and Roger Woodward's for RCA.)


----------



## Vaneyes

Jeff W said:


> Good morning TC from chilly Albany! Seems we are having last gasp of cold weather....I feel like I've gotten stuck in a rut. Perhaps I need a few days away to recharge?


Friends in Rochester said it hailed there yesterday.
Recharging is necessary from time to time. Right now, I think I'll recharge with *Berio Formazioni*. :tiphat:


----------



## Vaneyes

PeteW said:


> Rhapsody on a Thene of Thomas Tallis
> 
> Get Radio 3 on now!


I was too late, who played?


----------



## elgar's ghost

Zemlinsky's Der Zwerg (The Dwarf). Loosely based on the Oscar Wilde story 'The Birthday of the Infanta', this is a taut 90-minute work full of melodrama and not a little pathos.

The Spanish King's daughter is 18 and presents have arrived from all over the world, but the one that intrigues her most is a hideously ugly and misshapen dwarf sent by the Sultan. However, the dwarf is intelligent, sensitive and can sing and play the lute well. The only drawback is that he's never seen his own reflection properly and is convinced that he is handsome because of his popularity, so when the Infanta starts showering him with the kind of affection as a child has for a favourite doll or teddy bear he completely misreads the situation and falls in love with her as he is convinced that she has fallen in love with him. And, in a way that resembles the unmasking of the Phantom of the Opera, tragedy awaits...

One intriguing aspect of this work is the parallels with the composer himself - the young and vivacious Alma Schindler wrote in her diary that Zemlinsky physically resembled '...a caricature...chinless...bulging eyes...' but she nevertheless found him intriguing to the point where a relationship ensued before she unceremoniously ditched him for Mahler. After licking his wounds Zemlinsky, who was self-consciously aware of his own physiognomic shortcomings, discovered that Wilde's story seemed to perfectly - if painfully - dovetail with his own experience and the opera eventually came about as a result.


----------



## Vaneyes

brotagonist said:


> Dutilleux is really quite something, once you start to hear it. I wish he had written more!


He did. :devil:


----------



## Vaneyes

Inspired by SONNET CLV's *Kodaly* chamber. Joo's on first.

Recorded 1982.


----------



## Vaneyes

Itullian said:


> Maybe he's cold? :lol:


 As Kevin said, totally in love.


----------



## Vaneyes

Dave Whitmore said:


> It's happening slowly. I do enjoy listening to opera singers, and I would enjoy going to the opera. *One day my wife and I will probably go.*


Just take seat cushions, bottled water, and meals-to-go.


----------



## Vaneyes

Itullian said:


> Some sweet Mozart from Shelley. Great sound too.


Mahvellous series, often overlooked. :tiphat:


----------



## brotagonist

I really should be trying out some of the many promising and recommended post-'50s pieces (and I suggested to millionrainbows that I'd comparison-listen to my 4 versions of Waldstein  ), but right now, what interests me more is checking out on Amazon what other Dutilleux albums there are and listening a second time to:









Prokofiev Der Feurige Engel
Järvi Gothenburg

I like how there are pieces that sound like they come from the symphonies, and then, suddenly, they're different.


----------



## George O

Charles Mouton (circa 1626-1710)

Pieces de Luth sur differts modes composées

Hopkinson Smith, lute

on Astrée (France), from 1980

5 stars


----------



## papsrus

Beethoven

Piano Trio Op. 1 No. 2 in G major
Piano Trio Op. 97 in B flat major
Seraphin Trio
From the Complete Masterpieces box ...


----------



## Kivimees

The nicest about Thursday is that sweet taste of the soon-to-be weekend.

So here's my hors d'oeuvre:


----------



## Blancrocher

Prokofiev: Piano Concertos 1-5 (Ashkenazy/Previn); Violin Sonatas (Mordkovitch etc.)


----------



## DaveS

Saint-Saens Piano Concerto #5. Sviatoslav Richter, Yvegeny Svetlanov, unknown orchestra

via Spotify


----------



## elgar's ghost

Enjoyed listening to _Der Zwerg _so much that I've continued with Zemlinsky throughout the afternoon and evening:


----------



## tortkis

Haas: Limited approximations, Manoury: Stringendo, Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6, etc. on Donaueschinger Musiktage 2010








This 2010 set is particularly interesting to me, including many new string quartets, Steen-Andersen, microtonal works of Wyschnegradsky and Haas, ...


----------



## julianoq

Hello friends, for various reasons I reduced the amount of listening in the past months, and I miss posting and following this thread.

Now listening to Sibelius En Saga and next will be Lemminkäinen Suite, both performed by SRSO and conducted by Mikko Franck. Superb record!


----------



## Mika

Pierre Boulez Picks 10 Great Works of the 20th Century : http://soundcheck.wnyc.org/story/10-great-works-20th-century-pierre-boulezs-90th-birthday/

*I. Edgard Varèse, Ameriques*
II. Alban Berg, Three Pieces for Orchestra, Op. 6
III. Igor Stravinsky, The Rite of Spring
IV. Béla Bartók, Music for Strings, Percussion, and Celesta
V. Anton Webern, Six Pieces for Orchestra
VI. Luciano Berio, Sinfonia
VII. Karlheinz Stockhausen, Gruppen
VIII. Gustav Mahler, Symphony No. 6
IX. Arnold Schönberg, Erwartung
X. Pierre Boulez, Repons

Project kick-off:


----------



## PeteW

Vaneyes said:


> I was too late, who played?


Pretty sure it was Sir Neville Mariner & Academy of St Martin in the Fields - superb performance.


----------



## AClockworkOrange

*Joseph Haydn: Symphonies 94, 100 & 104
Dorati & the Philharmonia Hungarica*

CD18 in the 'Decca Sound: The Analogue Years'.

These recordings are beautiful - both in performance and recording.


----------



## Morimur

*Toshi Ichiyanagi ‎- Opera "From The Works Of Tadanori Yokoo"*


----------



## SimonNZ

Buxtehude's The Last Judgement - Ton Koopman, cond.


----------



## Manxfeeder

elgars ghost said:


> Enjoyed listening to _Der Zwerg _so much that I've continued with Zemlinsky throughout the afternoon and evening:


Wow. As someone said, this is a lovely way to spend an evening.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Handel, Royal Fireworks Music and Water Music*

The Orpheus plays this in a clipped manner. It gives the impression it's being played outdoors. But that's how these pieces are supposed to sound anyway.


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1965.


----------



## Vaneyes

julianoq said:


> Hello friends, for various reasons I reduced the amount of listening in the past months, and I miss posting and following this thread.
> 
> Now listening to Sibelius En Saga and next will be Lemminkäinen Suite, both performed by SRSO and conducted by Mikko Franck. Superb record!


If I see another hand-on-chin pose....


----------



## DavidA

Schubert Wintereisse 

Kaufmann. This is quite superb. More opera singer's lieder but non the worse for that. This guy is a great singer.


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded at 1971 Proms.

View attachment 68643


----------



## Guest

WTC Book II.


----------



## Guest

julianoq said:


> Hello friends, for various reasons I reduced the amount of listening in the past months, and I miss posting and following this thread.
> 
> Now listening to Sibelius En Saga and next will be Lemminkäinen Suite, both performed by SRSO and conducted by Mikko Franck. Superb record!


I haven't heard that recording, but I wonder why they felt the need to re-record the Legends. Perhaps for the SACD audio benefits?










I forgot that Ondine also has this version:


----------



## tuffy

Edgar Varèse - Ameriques -Chicago Symphony Orch. - Boulez. Yeah, I like them technical moderns when I can't sleep...


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 2005.


----------



## ShropshireMoose

J.S.Bach: Chorale Preludes BWV 599-644 Helmut Walcha

Yet more supremely enjoyable Bach from this excellent set. The variety brought out by both composer and organist in these wonderful pieces is little short of a miracle, and hearing them all through at one sitting was no problem whatsoever, I am very pleased with this set, and look forward to hearing the rest of it.









Smetana: "The Bartered Bride" - Overture
Elgar: Pomp and Circumstance March No.1
Holst: "Beni Mora" Suite
Henry J. Wood: Fantasia on British Sea Songs
Arne arr. Sargent: Rule Britannia (Constance Shacklock - Contralto)
Parry: Jerusalem
National Anthem BBC Symphony Orchestra/Sir Malcolm Sargent

Then, as a nod to St. George's day, as much as I have of the Last Night of the Proms from 17th September, 1960. This consists of the first item from the first half and the whole of the second half. Sargent takes "The Bartered Bride" Overture at a good vigorous pace, then the second half zips along with just as much energy. His speech is the usual mix of wit and thanks for all the good music that the season has brought that he always did so well, all in all it's very invigorating. The performance of "Beni Mora" is especially good, I think Sargent does this better than anybody (his studio performance with the same forces is every bit as enjoyable), I just wish that I had the rest of the first half which was conducted by that other stalwart of the Proms, Basil Cameron (Grieg: Lyric Suite/Saint-Saens: Piano Concerto No.2 with Gina Bachauer/R.Strauss: Don Juan), anyway I'm grateful for that which I have got.


----------



## D Smith

Listening to an old favourite tonight. Brahms Violin Concerto in D performed by Mullova/Abbado/Berlin. I love this recording because it makes you feel you are at the live concert. Mullova gives a committed, passionate performance and Abbado supports her wonderfully. While I will always love Heifitz/Reiner, this recording is among the very best, in my opinion. Recommended.


----------



## Easy Goer

Rudolf Kempe - Viennese Favourites


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1989.

View attachment 68650


----------



## brotagonist

Roussel Symphonies 1 & 3
Janowski/Radio-France

I picked this up a few months ago, but it is just barely familiar.


----------



## bejart

Joseph Myslivecek (1737-1781): Symphony in G Major

Oldrick Vlcek conducting the Prague Chamber Orchestra


----------



## Albert7

Heard Beethoven's 5th and 6th. Emotionally riveting but sloppy playing . Glenn Gould much better.

iTunes download. Recommended for academic study.


----------



## pmsummer

LUZ Y NORTE
_Spanish Dances_
*Lucas Ruiz de Ribayaz*
The Harp Consort
Andrew Lawrence-King; director

Deutsche Harmonia Mundi


----------



## opus55

Holst: The Planets
Villa-Lobos: Bachianas Brasileiras


----------



## bejart

Mozart: Fantasia in D Minor, 397

Mitsuko Uchida, piano


----------



## Becca

THE Definitive recording :lol:


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Becca said:


> THE Definitive recording :lol:
> 
> View attachment 68655


I don't believe in absolutes.

Divina and Duchess disincluded.


----------



## Albert7

Vaneyes said:


> *Bartok*: Violin Concerto 2 premiered with Szekely/ACO/Mengelberg on April 23,1939.
> 
> Shaham/CSO/Boulez, recorded 1998.
> 
> View attachment 68629


Quite a wonderful album. Thumbs up!


----------



## Itullian

Opus55 got me in a Villa-Lobos mood.
This is a wonderful set of quartets and a favorite of mine.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

A Tale of Two Medeas.

Gwynth Jones can be a powerhouse when she wants to be.

But listening to her _Medea_ and contrasting it with the '53 Florence Callas is like comparing the high school marching band from Small Town, USA with vintage live Metallica.

Divina is the ultimate Sorceress. The ultimate Maleficent. The ultimate Tigress.

_Un-BOUND-ed_ energy and power.

I just love the powersurging, galvanizing electrostatic discharge of her delivery.

"_E che? Io son Medea_" is the standard by which I judge music drama.


----------



## Pugg

*Beethoven*: Violin Concerto*;
*Haydn*: Symphony No. 102
Elman*/LPO/Solti


----------



## brotagonist

Albert7 said:


> Heard Beethoven's 5th and 6th. Emotionally riveting but sloppy playing . Glenn Gould much better.


I thought Gould was noted for sloppy playing 

Correction: I guess the right word is idiosyncratic, meaning... to distort the music deliberately?


----------



## Becca

And now for something completely different...

Josef Suk's _Summer Tale_. It is an almost indescribable work from the first decade of the 20th century which has its own elusive sound world. It certainly is nothing like what one would anticipate from the name. It is almost a symphony and yet it is almost not a symphony. Later in life, Suk said in referring to this piece and the trauma which produced _Asrael Symphony_ and _Ripening_ that came before it, that it is about "...finding a soothing balm in nature …. After wild fleeing I find consolation in nature … the exalted jubilation of the first movement, the hymn to the sun in the second, compassion for those who can never see this, storm and wild longing in the fourth … give way in the final movement to the mystical calm of night".


----------



## brotagonist

+Becca That sounds intriguing!


----------



## Becca

brotagonist said:


> +Becca That sounds intriguing!


It was a somewhat accidental find some years ago, albeit because I had become intrigued with Suk's music. I strongly recommend investigating it.


----------



## brotagonist

Recent mention had been made of Boulez's ideas regarding the inadequacy of tape and performance. This made me think of Répons, one of Boulez's own works in which he reconciles these former prejudices. Modern equipment has made it possible. Dating from 1981-84, the work is based on the responsorial in Gregorian Chant, here the soloist versus the ensemble. I haven't heard this since I got it, about 3 or so years ago 









Boulez Répons; Dialogue de l'ombre double
B/EI

It was actually the Dialogue that had initially attracted me, as it is sort of like Boulez's version of Nono's Lontananza, with a clarinet playing to/against a recorded version of itself.


----------



## Guest

Albert7 said:


> Heard Beethoven's 5th and 6th. Emotionally riveting but sloppy playing . Glenn Gould much better.


Glen Gould had to resort to double-tracking in order to play the 5th Symphony; Katsaris did not.


----------



## Pugg

*Verdi : Un Ballo in Maschera.
Price/ Bergonzi/Verret/ Merrit/ Grist /Flagello.*
_No better cast heard, ever._:tiphat:


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Karajan/BPO _Parsifal_, Act II Flower Maidens- can it get any more ambroisal than this?










Graffin Liz, "_Gluck das mir verblieb_" from _Die tote Stadt_










All cuts Elisabeth. _;D_


----------



## tortkis

Babbitt: Philomel (New World Records)
Bethany Beardslee (soprano), Lynne Webber (soprano), Robert Miller (piano), Jerry Kuderna (piano)








I usually don't like soprano in avant-garde works, but I like these pieces. Webber's voice is nice.


----------



## Blancrocher

Birtwistle: Secret Theater, etc. (Howarth)


----------



## Badinerie

Bit of Baker in the morning. Good mix of favourites here.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Verdi : Il Corsaro.
Caballé / Carreras / Norman *
All in their prime.


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

Robert Schumann - Kreisleriana, Op. 16 (Alexandre Rabinovitch).









What a great release. Excellent music, and Rabinovitch's playing is very nuanced. He deserves more recognition as an interpreter, imo.

F. J. Haydn - Piano Sonata No. 35 in A-Flat Major (Rudolf Buchbinder).









A very crisp, joyous sound from Buchbinder. His staccato style and the somewhat Fortepiano-like piano sound are not an optimal choice, imo. Ax, Planès, Couvert and Schiff are better overall for these sonatas, though Buchbinder's melodic hand does have a very crisp attack to it which makes his interpretations well worth exploring.


----------



## SimonNZ

Bruno Maderna's Quadrivium - Guiseppe Sinippoli, cond.










Zimmermann's Die Soldaten - Bernhard Kontarsky, cond.


----------



## Pugg

Bernstein:
"Candide Overture" (September 28, 1960 New York, Manhattan Center),
"" West Side Story "- Symphonic Dance" (March 6, 1961 New York, Manhattan Center),
"Symphonic Suite from the movie "On the Waterfront"" (March 16, 1961 New York, Manhattan Center),
"Ballet music: "Fancy Free"" (June 11, 1963 New York, Philharmonic Hall)
New York Philharmonic


----------



## bejart

Johan Schenck (1660-ca.1720): Cello Sonata No.4 in E Flat

Sandor Szaszavarosi, cello -- Angelika Csizmadia, harpsichord


----------



## Jeff W

*All Mozart all the time*

Good morning TC from cold and windy Albany! Made it an all Mozart night to help me recharge!









Started out with the Clarinet Concerto and the Clarinet Quintet. David Shifrin plays the solo clarinet in both works (which the cover proudly proclaims is the extended range clarinet for which Mozart originally wrote!) In the Concerto, the Mostly Mozart Orchestra was led by Gerard Schwarz and in the Quintet, Northwest Chamber Music played the strings. I'm always torn between this recording and the one Antony Pay made with Hogwood and the AAM. For what it is worth, both are great recordings and I'd be deeply saddened if I had to choose between one or the other.









Next up was Sir Charles Mackerras leading the Prague Chamber Orchestra in Mozart's Symphonies No. 25, 29 & 30. Not a lot for me to say other than that is a great set.









Some Piano Concertos were next on my playlist. Malcolm Bilson played the solo pianoforte and was joined by John Eliot Gardiner leading the English Baroque Soloists in Piano Concertos No. 26 & 27. <y big reservation with this set is the way it was recorded. I find that too often the poor pianoforte is buried underneath the orchestra. For that reason I usually defer instead to my sets with Viviana Sofronitsky if I'm in a HIP mood or Geza Anda if I'm in a modern instrument mood.









One I have not listened to in a great long while is this one, Herbert von Karajan's recordings of the Requiem Mass and the Coronation Mass. Here the forces of the Berlin Philharmonic and the Vienna Singverein perform. I don't find that Karajan is usually a good mix for Mozart but here he does a magnificent job, IMO. The Sussmayr completion is the one recorded here, for those who might want to know.









Finishing my run of Mozart with the Violin Concertos and the Sinfonia Concertante (K. 364). Anne-Sophie Mutter plays the solo violin and conducts the London Philharmonic Orchestra. She is joined by Yuri Bashmet on viola in the Sinfonia Concertante. I've rabbited on enough about this one for most people to know that I love this set.


----------



## schigolch




----------



## elgar's ghost

A 'mini-cornucopia of lieder from three great Austrians:


----------



## Vesteralen

I can't make any meaningful comment on the music itself, since it is currently playing in the background while I'm working. Would be presumptuous for me to offer judgment on something I'm not giving my full attention to (or, to which I am not giving my full attention - if you prefer grammatical correctness )


----------



## Pugg

*Verdi : Nabucco.*
*Souliotis* and Gobbi!
Need I say more?:tiphat:


----------



## Eramirez156

no hot water in the building, so I sit here my robe listening Shotakovich's Piano Quintet.









This would have to be one of my desert island discs.


----------



## Morimur

*VA - (1990) Japanese Traditional Music, Nogaku; Shakkyo • Jo No Mai • Sanbaso*










It took some maneuvering to acquire all ten CDs of this wonderful series but I persisted and it was damn worth it.

I wonder what I else I could have accomplished in that time...


----------



## brotagonist

That looks like a fabulous album, Morimur 

I'm starting the morning with...









Mozart Requiem; Ave verum corpus
Marriner/St. Martin


----------



## Cosmos

Realized I have this CD of Beethoven Violin Sonatas that I don't pay much attention to. Will listen through it today!


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1964, 1978.








View attachment 68682


----------



## Vaneyes

Kontrapunctus said:


> Glen Gould had to resort to double-tracking in order to play the 5th Symphony; Katsaris did not.


"That's two Ns, please."


----------



## Vaneyes

Sampling for *Ponce* death day (1948).


----------



## Vaneyes

Vesteralen said:


> View attachment 68677
> 
> 
> I can't make any meaningful comment on the music itself, since it is currently playing in the background while I'm working. Would be presumptuous for me to offer judgment on something I'm not giving my full attention to (or, to which I am not giving my full attention - if you prefer grammatical correctness )


Oooooh, two hands on chin. She's hiding something.


----------



## Blancrocher

Takemitsu: Orchestral Works (Wakasugi)


----------



## Vesteralen

Vaneyes said:


> Oooooh, two hands on chin. She's hiding something.


Yeah, she needs to have a talk with her art director.


----------



## Cesare Impalatore

Donizetti: Poliuto
Antonio Votto, Scala 1960; live recording with Franco Corelli, Maria Callas, Ettore Bastianini and Nicola Zaccaria.


----------



## Eramirez156

the young Souzay in Ravel.


----------



## Easy Goer

Chopin Nocturnes - Ivan Moravec


----------



## George O

Peter Ilyich Tchaikovsky (1840-1893)

Concerto for Piano and Orchestra no. 1 in B flat minor, op 23

Martha Argerich, piano
Berlin Philharmoniker / Claudio Abbado

The Nutcracker, op 71a (for two pianos, arranged by Economou)

Martha Argerich, piano I
Nicolas Economou, piano II

CD on Deutsche Grammophon (Hamburg), from 1996
71a recorded 1983
23 recorded live 1994


----------



## Morimur

*VA - (1990) Japanese Traditional Music, Biwa; Gionshoja*


----------



## cwarchc

and


----------



## Mika

and now something completely different


----------



## Mika

Pierre Boulez Picks 10 Great Works of the 20th Century : http://soundcheck.wnyc.org/story/10-...90th-birthday/

I. Edgard Varèse, Ameriques
*II. Alban Berg, Three Pieces for Orchestra, Op. 6*
III. Igor Stravinsky, The Rite of Spring
IV. Béla Bartók, Music for Strings, Percussion, and Celesta
V. Anton Webern, Six Pieces for Orchestra
VI. Luciano Berio, Sinfonia
VII. Karlheinz Stockhausen, Gruppen
VIII. Gustav Mahler, Symphony No. 6
IX. Arnold Schönberg, Erwartung
X. Pierre Boulez, Repons

Project continues:


----------



## millionrainbows

*Wendy Carlos: The Well-Tempered Synthesizer. *Mine's from the box. Monteverdi, Handel, and Scarlatti, not just Bach. This is 'the third album,' following *Switched-On Bach* and *Switched-On Bach II.* By this time, Carlos was more proficient, and had worked-out all of the bugs which might have made the earlier albums less perfect. The tuning is spot-on, the textures have gotten richer, the balances are better, and the expressive dimension is greater. My favorite album of hers, overall.

No less than Glenn Gould proclaimed, "Carlos's realization of the Fourth Brandenburg Concerto is, to put it bluntly, the finest performance of any of the Brandenburgs--live, canned, or intuited--I've ever heard."


----------



## Marschallin Blair

George O said:


> Peter Ilyich Tchaikovsky (1840-1893)
> 
> Concerto for Piano and Orchestra no. 1 in B flat minor, op 23
> 
> Martha Argerich, piano
> Berlin Philharmoniker / Claudio Abbado
> 
> The Nutcracker, op 71a (for two pianos, arranged by Economou)
> 
> Martha Argerich, piano I
> Nicolas Economou, piano II
> 
> CD on Deutsche Grammophon (Hamburg), from 1996
> 71a recorded 1983
> 23 recorded live 1994


Beautifully-framed picture. Wonderful music. _;D_


----------



## millionrainbows

cwarchc said:


> View attachment 68694


Oooh! I'd like to hear that one! I'd like to see how the *Five Pieces* are handled.


----------



## millionrainbows

Marschallin Blair said:


> Beautifully-framed picture. Wonderful music. _;D_




I agree that Martha is indeed a force of nature. I love that 'pot of coffee' story where she blew away the engineers, while recording the Chopin Ab Polonaise. What a performer!


----------



## millionrainbows

Albert7 said:


> Heard Beethoven's 5th and 6th. Emotionally riveting but sloppy playing . Glenn Gould much better.
> 
> iTunes download. Recommended for academic study.


I'm disappointed to hear that. I liked Katsaris' recording of the Bach Italian.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

I love the Slavic twang of the Bulgarian singers with the opening choruses and the coronation scene in the Cluytens Boris _Godunov_.










Storming the Kazan with Sergei










Hammer-_down_ with the Ashkenazy/Concertgebouw Rachmaninov _Bells_. The engineering on this cd is ferociously powerful with the choral climaxes.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

millionrainbows said:


> I agree that Martha is indeed a force of nature. I love that 'pot of coffee' story where she blew away the engineers, while recording the Chopin Ab Polonaise. What a performer!


What story is that?

I came to the party fashionably late.


----------



## SeptimalTritone

Feldman String Quartet 2, Flux quartet disc 2.

AHHHH this might just exceed Beethoven 13. And I thought that no string quartet ever would exceed Beethoven 13.


----------



## ShropshireMoose

Eramirez156 said:


> View attachment 68678
> 
> 
> This would have to be one of my desert island discs.


That comment goes for all the Hollywood String Quartet's discs in my view. What a superlative group of musicians they were.


----------



## ShropshireMoose

Sibelius: Symphony No.3 London Symphony Orchestra/Anthony Collins
Castelnuovo-Tedesco: Julius Caesar/The Taming of the Shrew/Antony and Cleopatra Overtures West Australian Symphony Orchestra/Andrew Penny

A very fine Sibelius 3rd from Collins and the LSO, and a very fine LP from Decca that still sounds superb, though it must be 60 years old! Then the first three overtures on this excellent disc from Naxos, at nearly 18 minutes, "Antony and Cleopatra" is more of a tone poem than overture, they are all very well played by the West Australian SO, and Andrew Penny clearly adores them. Castelnuovo-Tedesco had an abiding love for Shakespeare that shines through these wonderful works, very colourfully scored, and I can, thus far, thoroughly recommend this disc.


----------



## MoonlightSonata

Sibelius, Symphony No. 5


----------



## pianississimo

Just been listening to this very fine CD from Martin Roscoe. After hearing him play Ravel with the BBC symphony orchestra tonight. 
Sensitive and utterly absorbing.


----------



## SimonNZ

Joseph Bodin de Boismortier's Don Quichotte chez la Duchesse - Hervé Niquet, cond.


----------



## George O

Marschallin Blair said:


> What story is that?
> 
> I came to the party fashionably late.


Here you go:

http://www.soundstage.com/music/reviews/rev151.htm

Suvi Raj Grubb, legendary EMI producer who presided over these sessions, relates how Argerich, "fortified by gallons of strong, black coffee," amazed all present with the power of her playing. When, shortly after arriving and meeting the producer for the first time, she sat down at the piano and "launched into Chopin's Polonaise Op.53, I sat up in my chair with a long drawn-out 'Jee-sus' -- the balance engineer said 'Wow!.' If this was a sample of her playing, Argerich was quite the most formidable player we had ever come across."


----------



## George O

Cesar Franck (1822-1890): Sonata in La maggiore per violine e pianoforte

Salvatore Accardo, violino
Martha Argerich, pianoforte

Gustav Mahler (1860-1911): Quartettsatz per pianoforte e archi

Claude Lavoix, pianoforte
Salvatore Accardo, violino
Pasquale Pellegrino. viola
Klaus Kanngiesser, violoncello

on PDU (Italy), from 1975
Franck recorded 1973


----------



## Guest

The early "Alagoana" is almost disappointingly traditional, and "Stille und Umkehr" consists of only one pitch, which pretty much kills it for me, but the Symphony and "Photoptosis" are extremely powerful and well played. Great sound, too.


----------



## brotagonist

I have tonight concluded my opera campaign :tiphat: and will shelve this album until the next time through the collection:









Prokofiev The Fiery Angel
Järvi/Gothenburg

There's an interesting article that makes some comparisons between Prokofiev's Der Feurige Engel and Stravinsky's Der Feuervogel. The reviewer says he prefers the Gergiev recording "marginally" over this one, but doesn't say why. I read on Amazon that the Gergiev orchestra sounds like it is playing in "the pit." This, on the other hand, is a studio recording and the sound is audible in its full glory. Järvi has done many fine Prokofiev recordings, in my opinion, and this one ranks among them.


----------



## Easy Goer

Furtwangler Conducts Schubert


----------



## Vaneyes

Those who have not heard *Bruckner* chamber, I urge you to do so. I think you'll be pleasantly surprised. These works could go hand in hand with Zemlinsky String Quartets. That thought came to me with a few blasts of Malbec, so don't necessarily hold me to it, huh. :tiphat:


----------



## brotagonist

Vaneyes said:


> Those who have not heard *Bruckner* chamber, I urge you to do so.


Thanks, I will :tiphat: Honestly, I never even thought that he might have written anything else, except for that one piece that Ukko thinks everyone knows, except me


----------



## Vaneyes

MoonlightSonata said:


> Sibelius, Symphony No. 5


And..........?


----------



## Vaneyes

brotagonist said:


> Thanks, I will :tiphat: Honestly, I never even thought that he might have written anything else, except for that one piece that Ukko thinks everyone knows, except me


AB shows he was very comfortable in chamber, maybe more than to what he was handcuffed to most of the time. Of course that thought is heresy to some Brucknerians.


----------



## SimonNZ

Mozart's Clarinet Concerto - Gervase De Peyer, clarinet


----------



## Vaneyes

SeptimalTritone said:


> Feldman String Quartet 2, Flux quartet disc 2.
> 
> AHHHH this might just exceed Beethoven 13. And I thought that no string quartet ever would exceed Beethoven 13.


You could be burned at the stake for those thoughts.


----------



## pmsummer

ALINA
_Spiegel im Spiegel
Für Alina
Spiegel im Spiegel
Für Alina
Spiegel im Spiegel_
*Arvo Pärt*
Vladimir Spivakov, violin
Sergev Bezrodny, piano
Alexander Malter, piano
Dietmar Schwalke, cello

ECM New Series


----------



## Celloman

In the spirit of the TC Top Post-1950 Works:









Music for 18 Musicians - Steve Reich


----------



## Dave Whitmore

Now listening to Beethoven Piano Concerto 3 and 4.


----------



## Itullian

Dave Whitmore said:


> View attachment 68712
> 
> 
> Now listening to Beethoven Piano Concerto 3 and 4.


That's a great set Dave.


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

I was quite impressed with what I heard in sampling this set on Spotify and so I put in an order for it. It arrived today and I'm listening to the first disc which features the "Unfinished" 8th and no. 6. Many of the recordings that speak most to me are those which offer an interpretation quite new from what I am used to hearing... or one which is quite insightful... revealing elements of the work that I had not really recognized before. Gardiner's performances of Brahm's, Schumann's, and Beethoven's symphonies, for example, fit this bill, IMO. Immerseel's Schubert does so as well. I find it holds up well and adds something of real worth and insight among some of the finest recordings of Schubert's symphonies, including those by Von Karajan, Karl Böhm, Marc Minkowski, Carlos Kleiber, Furtwängler, Bernstein, Marriner, etc...


----------



## Dave Whitmore

Itullian said:


> That's a great set Dave.


It really is. I'm enjoying it. I've gotten to appreciate piano concertos a lot these days.


----------



## brotagonist

A little diversion, but now I really am listening to Bruckner's great String Quintet, performed by the Fine Arts Quartet and Gil Sharon.


----------



## Itullian

Emperor concerto, Fleischer, Szell
KUSC.ORG


----------



## Pugg

​
DORATI 
*Beethoven:* Symphonies 5 & 6Beethoven


----------



## Celloman

Mozart - Requiem

Sir Neville Marriner, Academy and Chorus of St. Martin in the Fields
Sylvia McNair, Carolyn Watkinson, Francisco Araiza, Robert Lloyd


----------



## brotagonist

Finishing the day with the music of tomorrow:









Roussel Symphony (1 &) 3
Janowski/Radio France


----------



## SimonNZ

Giovanni Rovetta's Vespro Solenne - Konrad Junghanel, cond.


----------



## Dave Whitmore

Disc 2. This is surprisingly good!

And by surprisingly good I'm talking about the sound quality as it was a relatively cheap cd.


----------



## Itullian

Mahler 9, Halle Orch, Elder
KUSC.ORG


----------



## Pugg

​*Verdi :Luisa Miller
Pavarotti/ Caballe / Milnes.*


----------



## opus55

Pugg said:


> ​*Verdi :Luisa Miller
> Pavarotti/ Caballe / Milnes.*


That is a spooky looking covert art. It's past midnight here  I've never heard of "Luisa Miller".

Continuing my Villa-Lobos re-appreciation with Disc 2 of this excellent set:


----------



## SimonNZ

Peter Lieberson's Neruda Songs - Kelley O'Connor, mezzo


----------



## joen_cph

*Bartok* / _Bernstein_: Piano Concertos 2+3/Entremont; 2nd Violin Concerto; 2 Rhapsodies/Stern; Concerto f.2 pianos /Gold-Fizdale; CBS-Sony Royal Series 2CD

There are no better performances of the violin works and the two-pianos concerto; all are sparkling and glorious.

I don´t agree concerning the often-found tendency to Entremont-bashing, he has done some fine recordings, but in this case they don´t belong to the top and seem quite un-engaged at times, to my ears.


----------



## Itullian

Sibelius 4, Blomstedt, SFS
KUSC.ORG


----------



## Blancrocher

via Tidal:

K.A. Hartmann: Symphonies 6-8 (Netherlands Radio Phil Orch etc.)


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

W. A. Mozart - Piano Concerto No. 21 in C Major; Piano Concerto No. 23 in A Major (Murray Perahia; English Chamber Orchestra).









Perahia is great in these concertos. Very smooth, nuanced playing.


----------



## Albert7

Testing my new record player Laura Palmer using an Anda LP this morning.


----------



## SimonNZ

Gorecki's Symphony No.3 - Antoni Wit, cond.


----------



## ShropshireMoose

Beethoven: Piano Concerto No.3 Solomon/Philharmonia Orchestra/Herbert Menges

For me, this is still the finest performance of this concerto on records. Solomon's playing of the solo part is so beautiful that I want to cry with delight when I hear it. I bought this set in 1981, and when I heard the evenness of his opening scales in this concerto, I could scarce believe it, in fact, having heard the concerto through, I immediately played it again. 34 years have not dimmed in any way, shape, or form, my love for this recording, and indeed the whole set is one to treasure. Bravo.


----------



## dzc4627

stravinsky- three pieces for clarinet. oh and i named albert's record player...!


----------



## Guest

This morning I will be mostly listening to Scriabin's Piano Sonatas; played by Hamelin.


----------



## AClockworkOrange

*Malcolm Arnold: Electra (Ballet)
Rumon Gamba & the BBC Philharmonic Orchestra*

I absolutely *adore* this music. This is such an incredibly vivid and wonderfully performed piece - cinematic qualities mesh with the dance perfectly, hardly surprising given Arnold's background includes a number of notable film scores.


----------



## MagneticGhost

I don't remember listening to Vaughan William's Piano Concerto before. It's a wonderful, bravura work.
Who am I to argue with Bartok?


----------



## AClockworkOrange

MagneticGhost said:


> I don't remember listening to Vaughan William's Piano Concerto before. It's a wonderful, bravura work.
> Who am I to argue with Bartok?


It is or seems to be an underrated piece.


----------



## AClockworkOrange

Next up for me:

*Gustav Mahler: Das Lied Von Der Erde
Otto Klemperer & the Philharmonia with Fritz Wunderlich & Christa Ludwig
*
I haven't listened to this performance until now - usually listening to Bruno Walter's recording with Kathleen Ferrier. I forgot that this was included in the EMI Klemperer/Mahler box set 

Fritz Winderlich sounds as phenomenal as ever - easily my favourite Tenor. Likewise, Christa Ludwig sounds positively divine here. Otto Klemperer and the Philharmonia maintain this high performing standard with apparent ease.

This recording is going to spend more time on my HiFi, it certainly equals Bruno Walter for my tastes.


----------



## SimonNZ

Corigliano's Symphony No.1 - Daniel Barenboim, cond.


----------



## MagneticGhost

AClockworkOrange said:


> *Malcolm Arnold: Electra (Ballet)
> Rumon Gamba & the BBC Philharmonic Orchestra*
> 
> I absolutely *adore* this music. This is such an incredibly vivid and wonderfully performed piece - cinematic qualities mesh with the dance perfectly, hardly surprising given Arnold's background includes a number of notable film scores.


I've heard the Rinaldo and Armida from that disc but not that performance and none of the other works.
Might need to hunt that down cos I found R&A wonderful


----------



## SimonNZ

Christophe Bertrand's Scales - Ensemble Intercontemporain, Matthias Pintscher

from EIC's own YT chanel:






Intrigued by this and looking into information about this composer and other works I was shocked to see he committed suicide in 2010. Aged 29.


----------



## Blancrocher

via Tidal:

Adams' "Harmonium" and Rachmaninov's "The Bells" (Robert Shaw/Atlanta)


----------



## Pugg

​*Offenbach: Tales of Hoffmann .*
*Beverly Sills* / Burrows / Treigle.


----------



## Easy Goer

Haydn - Paris Symphonies Nos. 82-87 Tafelmusik Baroque Orchestra, Bruno Weil Conductor.


----------



## pmsummer

THE HARP OF NEW ALBION
*Terry Riley*
Terry Riley; Bösendorfer Imperial

Celestial Harmonies


----------



## jim prideaux

Nielsen is never far from my CD player and last weeks SS resulted in repeated listening to the 3rd.......

already had Berglund and the Royal Danish in performances of the 1st and 4th and noticed on Amazonia that I could complete the set for next to nothing second hand-the ever reliable zoverstocks-two discs,3rd/6th and 2nd/5th arrived-have listened to the 3rd and currently am listening to the 2nd-I cannot imagine any recording displacing Chung and the Gothenburg SO. but Berglund brings verve and energy to the works!

......must admit I found it impossible to ignore the bargain Warners re release of earlier Blomstedt recordings so they should be here soon......I also noticed that the Berglund COE Brahms symphonies appears highly thought of......another possible purchase!


----------



## Pugg

*Verdi: Jonas Kaufmann *:tiphat:


----------



## elgar's ghost

My only discs of Ernst Krenek (apart from his opera Jonny spielt auf). For such a prolific composer this is barely scratching the surface but even after such limited exposure I find him a particularly interesting figure. For anyone who likes Sibelius 7 I suggest they grab a listen to Krenek's 1st - despite the expected differences in content the evolving single-movement structure is a shared feature. Interestingly, Krenek's relatively youthful work predates the final symphonic utterance of Sibelius by a couple of years.

Other two discs feature Krenek's 1st and 7th string quartets and a selection of lieder (which encompasses a period of 50 years).


----------



## Mahlerian

Saturday Symphony:
Roussel: Symphony No. 3 in G minor
Orchestre de la Societe des Concerts du Conservatoire, cond. Cluytens


----------



## Morimur

*Darius Jones: The Oversoul Manual (Elizabeth-Caroline Unit)*

*Full Album:





*


----------



## Blancrocher

James Dillon: Book of Elements (Noriko Kawai); Tristan Murail: Winter Fragments, etc. (Argento Chamber Ensemble)


----------



## Kevin Pearson

I can't believe this thread has gone 186 pages without me posting in it yet but it has. Just haven't really felt up to it and also I haven't really listened to much classical lately. However, today I am listening to a fantastic recording of Erkki Melartin piano works by Maria Lettberg. I like Lettberg because she records music that's not quite as well known. If you have not heard her Complete Scriabin piano works recording you are missing out on a really fine work.



















Kevin


----------



## brotagonist

While I decide what to hear on this April-like morning (snow flurries are predicted, but that seems unlikely, since July is scheduled for a return _en revanche_ on Tuesday):









Boulez Répons; Dialogue
B/EI


----------



## Eramirez156

The Chicago Symphony next season is preforming Lutoslawski's third symphony, which I plan to attend, but I thought I would get a fix now.


----------



## George O

Sergei Rachmaninoff (1873-1943)

Symphony No. 3 in A minor, op 44

The Isle of the Dead
Symphonic Poem, op 29

Berliner Philharmoniker / Lorin Maazel

on Deutsche Grammophon (Hamburg), from 1982


----------



## D Smith

For Saturday Symphony - Roussel Symphony No. 3: Bernstein/Orchestre National De France. This is a piece I fell in love with very early on in my classical music journey. It's very French and very of its era and the musical language speaks to me directly. This recording has lots of power but never goes over the top. Bernstein also brings out lots of details and musical connections that others miss. I can highly recommend this recording to anyone wanting to listen to one of Roussel's best works. (The Franck on this disc is excellent as well, and the orchestra first rate with this material.)


----------



## Rhombic

4'33'', by John Cage. In the morning, in the night. Every single time a different version.


----------



## brotagonist

I just haven't had much patience or appetite for non-classical music these past few years. I seem to just follow the orders of my random selector, give them a token spin, think, that was okay, and move on to a classical album, that I might spin four times.

From the top five or six random selections, I have chosen:









Schnittke Concerti grossi 1 & 5; Quasi una sonata
Kremer, Schiff, Dohnányi/Chamber Orchestra of Europe, Wiener Philharmoniker

I got this about 2 summers ago, but, apart from the eerie 30 second piano introduction of the first piece, I might be hearing it for the first time. I recall that it was a 'major discovery' album for me. I will know more by tomorrow.


----------



## tortkis

Apparitions for Percussion - J. B. Smith (Whole Sum Productions)








Joseph Schwantner: Velocities for Solo Marimba
Daniel Lentz: The Apparitions of J. B. for Solo Percussion and Multiple Digital Ghosts
Akira Ifukube: Lauda Concertate for Marimba and Orchestra arranged for marimba and laptop accompaniment
Todd Winkler: Stomping the Ground for TrapKat and computer

I purchased this for Lentz's piece, which is sweet as usual and I like it a lot. I enjoyed other pieces, however, the synthesizer arrangement of the orchestra part of Ikufube's piece was a bit disappointing.


----------



## papsrus

Puccini - Orchestral Music (Decca)
Riccardo Chailly, Berlin Radio Symphony Orchestra


----------



## Vaneyes

For "Saturday Symphony" listening, *Roussel*: Symphony 3, w. NYPO/LB (rec.1961). :tiphat:


----------



## Guest

Not sonically impressive, but Trifonov certainly plays beautifully.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

I found the Lugano Beethoven's _First Piano Concerto_ a bit tepid in orchestral response (in contradistinction to Martha's fabulous playing), but the Respighi _Sonata for Violin and Piano_ is ravishing. _;D_


----------



## senza sordino

It's been quite a few days since I last posted here. I've been busy, and while I've been listening to music, it's not always a complete piece nor complete CD.

This morning I was able to listen to a lot, and complete pieces and CDs. I did my banking and taxes listening to the following
Alisa Weilerstein Solo, a fantastic album I bought last week. 
Kodály Sonata, a piece so terrific I listened to it twice in a row. From the liner notes: "The first movement is commanding, The second was it extremely innovative transferring techniques of gypsy music on to the cello, The finale requires me to become a one-man band I'm spanning five octaves I have to play so high it sounds like a violin, and I'm drumming and dancing and harmonizing the music as I go" 
Golijov Omaramor
Cassadó Suite for solo cello
Bright Sheng, Seven Tunes heard in China.
I thoroughly recommend this CD. Her playing is so clear, present and precise. 
View attachment 68740


RVW Symphony 7 from 1952, & Symphony 3
View attachment 68741


Elgar and Carter Cello Concerti, Bruch Kol Nidrei
View attachment 68742


Bartók, Divertimento, Romanian Folk Dances and Stravinsky Dumbarton Oaks, Pulcinella suite
View attachment 68743


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Schwarzkopf is just the total minxy goddess in this. I can never get enough of it.


----------



## AClockworkOrange

*Franz Schmidt: Symphony No. 1 & Notre Dame Excerpts*
Vassily Sinaisky & the Malmo Symphony Orchestra







*
CPE Bach: Symphonies & Cello Concertos
*Gustav Leonhardt & Orchestra of the Age of Enlightenment with Anner Bylsma (Cello)





​


----------



## Haydn man

Listening to the 'Harp' from this set and boy is it good
Energetic and committed playing


----------



## Bruce

*Vacation Listening*

While visiting family, opportunities for listening are rather limited, and all via Spotify or the Naxos Music Library (both of which come in quite handy in such situations). Some of the high points are:

Myaskovsky - Symphony No. 26 in C, Op. 79 - Kondrashin conducting.

Reynaldo Hahn - Piano Concerto in E minor - Angeline Pondepeyre plays. (A very nice discovery, this.)

Reinecke - Flute Sonata in E minor, Op. 167 - Eva Oertle (flute), and Vesselin Stanev (piano)


----------



## elgar's ghost

Now about to listen to the complete symphonies of the single-minded and, sadly, ill-fated Alberic Magnard. Had Max Reger been a symphonist I wonder if his may have sounded something like this?


----------



## SimonNZ

"Concerto Imperiale: Venetian Chamber Works of the 17th Century" - Ensemble La Fenice


----------



## elgar's ghost

Marschallin Blair said:


> Schwarzkopf is just the total minxy goddess in this. I can never get enough of it.


The lady in the bottom picture looks like she could do with actually eating some of those cakes...


----------



## Triplets

Beethoven, Symphonies 3/8, Szell/Cleveland SO

This cycle was my first complete Beethoven cycle, over 40 years ago. Listening to the latest budget Sony CD incarnation--less than $10 on Amazon--I continue to love the performances but am blown away by the sonics. Szell apparently favored truncating the bass in the final mix, and the present version resorts back to the original tape, and the difference is gratifying. The increased bottom end heft really benefits the Eroica. 

Brahms, 4th Symphony, K. Sanderling/Dresden Staatkapelle, Denon (Blue Spec)
Sanderling's Brahms is my favorite cycle, and the Blue Spec (available from cdjapan) throws the proverbial veil off the recording; the Orchestral images are much more tactile, more in the present, less like peering backwards 50 years. About $14 including shipping for a relatively short timed cd and worth every penny, imo. I guess I will be shelling out for 1-3 as well. It is somewhat irritating because we know that Blu Ray technology could easily put all 4 Symphonies, plus the Haydn Variations and the two Overtures, on one disc.


----------



## Guest

This set arrived today. So far, I've just heard the Piano Quintet, and it is wonderful. Very impassioned playing and excellent sound.


----------



## Albert7

iPod classic time with iTunes download. Finished up the final three symphonic transcriptions today.


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1988 - 1993.


----------



## Becca

Rather than talking about Fidelio (see thread in Opera), I will listen to it instead.

Klemperer/Vickers/Ludwig/Frick ...still one of my 'touchstone' recordings.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mozart piano concertos 1-2-3-4
Murray Perhaia *


----------



## SimonNZ

Michel Corrette organ concertos - Francois-Henri Houbart, organ, Bertrand Thomas, cond.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Chopin : Nocturnes
Pollini *


----------



## Dave Whitmore

Mendelssohn - Trio for piano, violin and cello No. 2 - Yuja Wang, Leonidas Kavakos, Gautier Capuçon


----------



## SimonNZ

Andrzej Panufnik's Symphony No.10 - Łukasz Borowicz, cond.


----------



## Blancrocher

Berio: Sinfonia (Eotvos); Ligeti Project IV


----------



## science

Since the last time I checked in, I've been listening to these:


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

W. A. Mozart - String Quartet in D minor, KV 421; String Quartet in B-Flat Major, KV 458 'Hunt'; String Quartet in C Major, KV 465, 'Dissonance' (Artis Quartett).









A great performance by the Artis Quartett. This ensemble deserves more recognition, imo. They have a very full, expressive and differentiated sound.


----------



## SimonNZ

Henze's Symphony No.5 - Leonard Bernstein, cond.










Henze's Symphony No.5 - cond. composer


----------



## Blancrocher

Boulez: Sonatas 1-3 (Jumppanen); Le Marteau, Derive 1&2 (Boulez cond.)


----------



## Pugg

​*Vivaldi: Double Concertos
I Musici *


----------



## cjvinthechair

About to start a 3 week holiday in the sun - even a bit of a break from music, if you can credit that (!) - to coincide with my birthday on May 8th....so here's a MAY EIGHTH concert of recent 'discoveries' before setting out.
Hope you might find something to enjoy here ?!
*M*iranda(Marlui)BRA - Missa Indigena 



 (If you liked Missa Luba/Bantu/Creolla etc., give this a listen !)
*A* (Kejian)CHN Seaweed Tune (from Yi Melody) 



*Y*u(Julian)AUS Wu-Yu 



*E*rnst(Siegrid)GER Variationen 



*I*annaccone(Anthony)USA Dancing on Vesuvius 



*G*yongyosi(Levente)HUN Symphony (I THINK !) no. 4 



*H*eard(Alan)CAN Elegy for our Time 



*T*ichy(Vladimir)CZE Symphony no. 2 



*H*enkemans(Hans)NED Harp Concerto


----------



## Art Rock

A composer whom I heard a lot of positive reactions about, so I dug up my two CD's (this one and the 3d symphony), which I had not played for quite a while.


----------



## Pugg

​*Beethoven: String quartets.*
Op.74-Op.132
Alban Berg Quartett


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Anthony Pateras: collected works 2002-2012, disc 3: pipe organ/electronics
Architexture, for pipe organ and quadraphonic diffusion (2011)
Keen Unknown Matrix, for electronics (2009-2012)










One of the most unique composers I have ever heard, also one of the most influential in my own music. I got this limited edition 5 disc box set recently which provides a nice summary of his work in ten years encompassing 2002 to 2012. In years to come this publication would be an excellent documentation of gems from his 'early period'...however I do believe it lacks my favourite of his works: 'Chromatophore' for amplified string octet.

Each disc in this set is devoted to a particular 'area' of his compositional explorations. Disc 1 being devoted to chamber and orchestral music (and Chromatophore would have fit onto this disc as well! I can't believe this omission!), Disc 2 devoted to prepared piano music, disc 4 being piano music, disc 5 being percussion music. Pateras has indeed composed and collaborated on much more than has been fitted into this box set (I recommend anyone who is a fan of recent electronic music to check out his collaborations with Robin Fox, especially the album Flux Compendium on Spotify) but this is a goldmine of rereleases of some of his most substantial works as well as a few smaller works dotted here and there, but all composed purely by Anthony Pateras.

It's fantastic.

Really really good.


----------



## Art Rock

When I saw that this was recorded in the church 5 min walking from our home, I had to get it.


----------



## George O

Ralph Vaughan Williams (1872-1958)

Fantasia on "Greensleeves"

English Folksong Suite

Sir Edward Elgar (1857-1934)

"Enigma" Variations

London Symphony Orchestra / Sir Adrian Boult

on Angel (Hollywood, California), from 1971


----------



## Blancrocher

Messiaen: Des canyons aux étoiles (Myung-Whun Chung)


----------



## bejart

Frederick the Great (1712-1786): Symphony in G Major

Hartmut Haenchen conducting the CPE Bach Chamber Orchestra


----------



## Pugg

​*Bellini : Beatrice Di Tenda.*
Dame* Joan Sutherland/* Lucianno Pavarotti.


----------



## brotagonist

The Arctic chill has departed. The blazing sunshine has returned.

The opening syncopations of Beethoven's String Trio in E♭ Major herald the return to summer. Also, the Serenade for Violin, Viola and Cello in D Major. These early Beethoven works owe much to Mozart and Haydn.










I will save the 3 delicious Op. 9 String Trios for another day, as there is much lined up already.


----------



## Potiphera

Listening now: Missa Surge Petre: Sanctus and Benedictus by Jacquet of Mantua

Heavenly!


----------



## papsrus

Bruckner, No. 7, Karajan, Berlin Philharmonic.


----------



## bejart

Leopold Kozeluch (1747-1818): Symphony in F Major

Matthias Bamert conducting the London Mozart Players


----------



## senza sordino

RVW Symphony #9 (the saxophones are really cool), and Job, A Masque for Dancing, disk 6 from
View attachment 68775


Leonard Bernstein West Side Story Suite for violin & orchestra, Lonely Town from On the Town, make our garden grow from Candide, Serenade after Plato's Symposium, New York, New York from On the Town
View attachment 68776


Piazzolla Four Seasons of Buenos Aires, Ginastera Concerto for String Orchestra, Golijov The Last Round. 
View attachment 68777


Bax Phantasy for viola and orchestra, Theodore Holland Ellingham Marshes for viola and orchestra, RVW Suite for viola and small orchestra, Richard Harvey Reflections for viola and small orchestra
View attachment 68778


I've been so busy lately, and out of the house. It's been nice to stay in this week-end and catch up on some music. In due time, I will nominate the RVW Symphony #9, Bernstein Serenade and Golijov Last Round to the contemporary list.


----------



## jim prideaux

recently acquired performance of Nielsen 2nd by Berglund and the Royal Danish may be cementing it's place as my favourite-technically not the best engineered recording but Berglund makes a very strong case for a work that many appear to regard as an 'overture' to the more significant later works......


----------



## bejart

Mozart: String Quartet No.16 in E Flat, KV 428

Guarneri Quartet: Arnold Steinhardt and John Dalley, violins -- Michael Tree, viola -- David Soyer, cello


----------



## brotagonist

I decided to finish off the Satie album from a last week, so I am going with disc 2:









Satie Parade; some orchestral works and orchestrations; some ensembe; losts of piano works
Plasson/Toulouse, Queffélec, Ensemble Erwartung, et al.

This is a type of compilation album, I suppose, but they are all complete works, here collected on one double album. I would not get this kind of album for many (any other?) composers, but with Satie, it's just the right sampling... and a generous one, too.


----------



## maestro267

*Maw*: Odyssey
City of Birmingham SO/Rattle


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1974.


----------



## DaveS

Elgar: Symphony #2 <LPO>
The Sanguine Fan <LPO>
Sospiri <BBCSO>
Sir Adrian Boult,cond.


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1994. Essential.


----------



## elgar's ghost

William Mathias - orchestral and chamber.


----------



## teej

Just bought these Czerny String Quartets; very nice indeed - some real gems, and very well played!


----------



## teej

Have owned this recording for many years - Gilels does a superb job with these Lyric Pieces. Highly recommended.


----------



## Eramirez156

My next CSO concert will include Messiaen's Turangalila Symphony, thought it time to give it listen again.


----------



## tortkis

Hannes Lingens: Four Pieces for Quintet








http://insub.org/rec01/
Koen Nutters: Double Bass
Johnny Chang: Viola
Michael Thieke: Clarinet
Hannes Lingens: Accordion
Derek Shirley: Double Bass

Graphic score pieces, like Feldman's. Slow and introspective.








No. 2:


----------



## MagneticGhost

elgars ghost said:


> William Mathias - orchestral and chamber.


All great stuff here. I listened to those Violin Sonatas the other day on a dog walk. Huge Shostakovich influence I felt can't remember which sonata it was - apart from the obvious use of the DSCH motif. I was listening on Spotify. If you've got the CDs - are there any clues on the liner notes as to what Mathias was thinking.


----------



## pianississimo

tomorrow's playlist. I generally choose a lot of chamber music for Mondays. No particular reason except that I like it and it makes mondays survivable.

Kathryn Stott - Kreisler/Rachmaninov. Liebsfreud.
I heard Kathy Stott in concert for the third time on friday. She's an amazing pianist and utterly without ego in anything she plays.
Two young pianists sitting next to me were wildly enthusiastic about her before and after her performance of Rachmaninov's 4th concerto. If you haven't heard of her before, she's recorded a lot of CDs and has recorded some fantastic music with Yoyo-Ma

Andras Schiff. Mendelsshon piano concertos 1&2. Becoming slightly addicted to Sir Andras Schiff. Her he plays the wonderfully lively 1st Mendelsshon piano concerto which will make Monday morning feel like friday afternoon!

Beaux Arts Trio, Isidore Cohen, Menahem Pressler & Peter Wiley. Fauré: Piano Trio in D minor and Piano quartet in C minor. I'm becoming more aware of Fauré's music and these two pieces are really interesting.

Albeniz. Iberia. A new purchase. Alicia de Larrocha. Recently discovered this amazing artist. Bright Spanish sun on a wet monday morning in Dewsbury will perk me up I think.

Toccatas and Fugues BWV911, BWV915. J.S Bach. The disk gives the artist name of Catherine Michelev. I can't find anything about her on the internet but I love these Harpsichord recordings. Crunchy chords and a lovely largo in the first one.

Mendelsshon, Violin sonata in F, Maktin, Berezovsky. I love Berezovsky's playing and this is a really uplifting piece.


----------



## Jos

Johannes Brahms, violinconcerto

David Oistrach
Sächsische Staatskapelle Dresden, Franz Konwitschny

DGG, 1954 mono


----------



## Mika

Pierre Boulez Picks 10 Great Works of the 20th Century : http://soundcheck.wnyc.org/story/10-...90th-birthday/

I. Edgard Varèse, Ameriques
II. Alban Berg, Three Pieces for Orchestra, Op. 6
*III. Igor Stravinsky, The Rite of Spring*
IV. Béla Bartók, Music for Strings, Percussion, and Celesta
V. Anton Webern, Six Pieces for Orchestra
VI. Luciano Berio, Sinfonia
VII. Karlheinz Stockhausen, Gruppen
VIII. Gustav Mahler, Symphony No. 6
IX. Arnold Schönberg, Erwartung
X. Pierre Boulez, Repons

Almost had a riot in my house because of extensively used volume


----------



## Eramirez156

And now for something completely different, Fritz Kreisler and Sergei Rachmaninov playing Schubert's violin sonata in A (D574).


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Grisey, Les Espaces Acoustiques*


----------



## bejart

Jacques Widerkehr (1759-1823): Trio No.3 in D Minor

Omar Zoboli, oboe -- Felix Renggli, flute -- Jean-Jacques Dunki, piano


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Schoenberg, Gurre-Lieder*


----------



## senza sordino

A couple of hours of Saariaho, all on Spotify

Five Reflects l'amour de loin from this 
View attachment 68795

View attachment 68796


Six Japanese Gardens
View attachment 68797


And the entire album of chamber works. I've listened to Nymphea (Jardin Secret III) a few times now, since it was nominated and voted in the string quartet list. I really dig that piece. 
View attachment 68798

View attachment 68799


----------



## elgar's ghost

MagneticGhost said:


> All great stuff here. I listened to those Violin Sonatas the other day on a dog walk. Huge Shostakovich influence I felt can't remember which sonata it was - apart from the obvious use of the DSCH motif. I was listening on Spotify. If you've got the CDs - are there any clues on the liner notes as to what Mathias was thinking.


It's the 2nd sonata op. 94, MG (tracks 4-7). I thought that motif sounded so close to the DSCH one I assumed it was done in tribute but I can honestly find no reference to the composer's intentions at all, while Naxos' notes, like all of the reviews I've seen, don't refer to any association with Shostakovich and only Musicweb mention the motif itself. The work itself was commissioned by the Guild for the Promotion of Welsh Music in conjunction with Mathias's own 50th birthday.


----------



## tortkis

Jonathan Harvey: Tombeau De Messiaen (Sargasso)
Philip Mead (piano), Jonathan Harvey (remix of tape pieces)








Tombeau de Messiaen (1994) for Piano and Tape 
Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980 - Remixed 1999) for 8 Channel Tape 
4 Images after Yeats (1969) for Piano 
Ritual Melodies (1990 - Remixed 1999) for Quadraphonic Tape

"A special anniversary album to celebrate Jonathan Harvey's 60th birthday."
Harvey's music feels very sophisticated.


----------



## Guest

Although these pieces have their moments, I must be losing my taste for contemporary music. Perhaps the violinist's scratchy tone doesn't help. I'll give it another listen before listing it on Amazon.


----------



## KenOC

Raff, Symphony No. 5, "Lenore." Hans Stadlmair and the Bambergers.


----------



## ShropshireMoose

J.S. Bach: The Art of Fugue Helmut Walcha

The final piece on this set, this is a magnificent realisation of the Art of Fugue, Walcha was a supreme musician, and as inventive in his playing as the great JSB was in his composing. The recordings on this set are superb, as is the playing, I have really enjoyed every single one of these twelve discs. A magnificent achievement from all concerned.


----------



## SimonNZ

just finished on the radio:

Haydn's Symphony No.83 - Nikolaus Hatnoncourt, cond

playing now on the radio:

Litolff's Concerto Symphonique No 4 - Peter Donohoe, piano, Andrew Litton, cond.


----------



## Easy Goer

Bruckner: Symphony No. 8


----------



## Guest

Fantastic sound and playing. Too bad Hyperion quit making SACDS--this one now sells for $75-100 on Amazon!


----------



## bejart

Haydn: Symphony No.48 in C Major

Trevor Pinnock leading the English Consort


----------



## Marschallin Blair

elgars ghost said:


> The lady in the bottom picture looks like she could do with actually eating some of those cakes...


Even shoveling it in at her two-handed, ambi-'_dextrose' _ best, she'd still burn it off on the runway.

'Hot and fierce' will do that.

_;D_


----------



## SimonNZ

on the radio:

Chopin's Cello Sonata - Emmanuelle Bertrand, cello, Pascal Amoyel, piano


----------



## Itullian




----------



## EDaddy

Back to the basics


----------



## Autocrat

Mahler, Symphony No. 8 'Symphony of a Thousand'. 
Antoni Wit/Warsaw Philharmonic Choir and Orchestra, Warsaw Boys Choir

I had been intending to listen to this for some months and finally got around to it. Sound quality on the BD (it's audio only!) is superb in lossless multichannel. I'm used to listening to Nagano/Deutsches Symph version of this and there were some minor differences - for example the finale of the Wit seemed to be unseemingly dragged out.

Soloists seem very good, although some fatigue sets in toward the end, specifically with one of the tenors and the French horns.


----------



## KenOC

SimonNZ said:


> Litolff's Concerto Symphonique No 4 - Peter Donohoe, piano, Andrew Litton, cond.


For a real kick, read Litolff's bio in his Wiki entry. As a wild-eyed Romantic in the Berlioz mold, he didn't just talk the talk!

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Henry_Litolff


----------



## Josh

One of many recent thrift store finds. Fab stuff.


----------



## senza sordino

Bax Tintagel, Elgar Sea Pictures, Stanford Songs of the Sea from BBC Magazine
View attachment 68809


RVW, Symphonies 2 & 8, and if you've been counting, yes, that's five RVW symphonies for me this week-end
View attachment 68810


Holst Walt Whitman Overture, Cotswold Symphony, A Winter Idyll, Japanese Suite, Indra - Symphonic Poem
View attachment 68811

A lovely disk from Holst, he's not just a one hit wonder.


----------



## Celloman

Charles Ives - songs

Jan DeGaetani, mezzo soprano
Gilbert Kalish, piano









vinyl


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Being steeped in Karajan's, Bohm's, and Keilberth's approaches to _Die Frau ohne Schatten_, Sinopoli's approach sounds comparatively-less caressing and elegant to my ears and a bit faster and aggressive overall. The 4D DG recording has fabulous punch at the climaxes.


----------



## Josh

Marschallin Blair said:


> Being steeped in Karajan's, Bohm's, and Keilberth's approaches to _Die Frau ohne Schatten_, Sinopoli's approach sounds comparatively-less caressing and elegant to my ears and bit faster and aggressive overall. The 4D DG recording has fabulous punch at the climaxes.


I took my 7 year-old daughter to her first classical music concert today (San Diego Symphony @ Copley Symphony Hall), and one of the pieces they played was Weber's Overture to Der Freischutz. We had a blast!


----------



## opus55

Villa-Lobos: Bachianas Brasileiras Nos. 7-9
Gounod: Faust

















The final discs of these two 3-CD box sets. Villa-Lobos leaves me thinking I should explore his other works. Wonderful compositions.


----------



## Itullian

Great set. Pickin' and choosin'.


----------



## Dave Whitmore

My third time of listening to this since I bought it a week ago. I actually have three versions now of this violin concerto, but this is my favourite.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Dave Whitmore said:


> View attachment 68814
> 
> 
> My third time of listening to this since I bought it a week ago. I actually have three versions now of this violin concerto, but this is my favourite.


With the best cover as well.


----------



## Dave Whitmore

Marschallin Blair said:


> With the best cover as well.


I'm not going to argue with that!


----------



## brotagonist

I am enjoying this immensely:









Xenakis: Pléiades; Psappha
Kroumata Percussion Ensemble; Gert Mortensen

I am also familiar with the Percussions of Strasbourg recording, but I much prefer this one. Psappha is a piece I don't yet know (this is only my second engagement with this album, the first being when I initially purchased it).


----------



## Pugg

​
*Dvorák*: The Water Goblin / My Home / Noonday Witch / The Hussite
+ The Golden Spinning Wheel

KERTÉESZ / LSO (1970)


----------



## Becca

From 1993 - George Lloyd's _A Symphonic Mass_

The composer says - S_ome years ago, I wanted to write a Te Deum ... but parts of the text (the bits about cherubim and seraphim) I felt unable to comprehend, so I wrote a violin concerto instead.
...
In 1990 ... I felt that I must try some time to write a choral work with religious overtones.After much searching I fell back on the text of the Mass. I enjoy setting Latin; it is useful for a composer not only because of the fine sounds but because the words can be repeated a dozen times without anyone noticing. There were still a few difficulties for me but I managed to square those with my own beliefs and I called the result "A Symphonic Mass" to denote that it is non-liturgical._

Gloria -


----------



## Heliogabo

opus55 said:


> Villa-Lobos: Bachianas Brasileiras Nos. 7-9
> Gounod: Faust
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The final discs of these two 3-CD box sets. Villa-Lobos leaves me thinking I should explore his other works. Wonderful compositions.


You should try the Choros by Villa-lobos, great orchestral music as well.


----------



## SimonNZ

George Crumb's Ancient Voices Of Children


----------



## Blancrocher

via Tidal:

Louis Andriessen: De Staat (Schoenberg Ensemble/De Leeuw)


----------



## Pugg

_Never get bored of Verdi / Dame Joan._

​
*Verdi : Rigoletto*.

Dame J*oan Sutherland/ Cioni/ MacNeil
*
Early 60 recording, stunning sinning / stunning recorded.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Josh said:


> I took my 7 year-old daughter to her first classical music concert today (San Diego Symphony @ Copley Symphony Hall), and one of the pieces they played was Weber's Overture to Der Freischutz. We had a blast!


Best In Show Father all the way.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Beethoven's _Cello Sonata No. 2 in G minor, op. 5 no. 2 _makes delightful night time reading music- sprightly enough to pique my emotions but unimposing enough not to distract me.

Argerich's playing is as crisp, focused, and rhythmically whiplash as one could hope for.


----------



## SimonNZ

Grisey's Quatre Chants Pour Franchir Le Seuil - Catherine Dubosc, soprano, Sylvain Cambreling, cond.


----------



## Blancrocher

via Tidal:

Milton Babbitt: All Set, etc. (Boston Modern Orchestra Project); Philomel, etc. (Bethany Beardslee, etc.)


----------



## Vronsky

*Pascal Dusapin -- String Quartets & Trio*









Pascal Dusapin, Arditti Quartet -- String Quartets & Trio

Something new (for me).


----------



## schigolch




----------



## Josh

Like the soundtrack to exploring an uninhabited alien planet...oh wait...what the...?!


----------



## SimonNZ

Gubaidulina's Quasi Hoquetus

Valeri Popov, bassoon, Alexander Bakhchiyev, piano, Natasha Gigashvili, viola


----------



## SimonNZ

Is anyone else finding TC running glacially slowly over the last couple of weeks? Or is it just me?

Because everything else on the internet I'm funding works immediately, but TC only goes from one page to another after a good long think about it and/or multiple requests.


----------



## Jos

SimonNZ said:


> Is anyone else finding TC running glacially slowly over the last couple of weeks? Or is it just me?
> 
> Because everything else on the internet I'm funding works immediately, but TC only goes from one page to another after a good long think about it and/or multiple requests.


Indeed Simon, pages load very very slow. Even our new fibreoptical connection doesn't help. Another forum I frequent is slow too.
And often i'm told to try later because the server is busy. Well, more time to put on another elpee...


----------



## Richannes Wrahms

We need a new young CoAG to revitalise this crypt. Seriously, the better spiders have either turned into each other or left.


----------



## MagneticGhost

Doing a few quick listens on YT.
Malcolm Arnold - Scottish Dances conducted by himself. Quite a slow rendition. I do prefer it a little faster as per Naxos and Chandos recordings - but the sweep and emotion in the slow 3rd is amazing.

And then I was taken to this little rarity - Fantasy for Oboe Solo Op.90. Only 3 minutes long but lovely music.


----------



## Pugg

​ *Francesco Cilea : L'arlesiana *
Just found this in my second hand shop , first listening .


----------



## Blancrocher

Stephen Drury playing Rzewski's The People United Will Never Be Defeated!, and Steve Reich's Music for 18 Musicians


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Anthony Pateras: collected works 2002-2012, disc 1: Chamber and orchestral
'Crystalline,' for amplified string quartet 
'Broken Then Fixed Then Broken,' for cello, bass clarinet and prepared piano 
'Fragile Absolute,' for winds, percussion, electronics and celesta 
Concerto for 6 string electric violin, quadraphonic electronics and spatialised orchestra 'Immediata'










If his 'Chromatophore' was also on this, it would be just perfect.


----------



## Mika

Here comes 20th Century

1900	*Elgar: The Dream of Gerontius*
Puccini : Tosca

1901	Dvořák: Rusalka
Mahler: Symphony No. 4

1902	Debussy: Pelléas et Mélisande
Schoenberg: Verklärte Nacht

1903	D'Albert: Tiefland

1904	Mahler: Symphony No. 5
Sibelius: Violin Concerto

1905	Debussy: La Mer
Schoenberg: Pelleas und Melisande
Strauss: Salome
Lehár: Die Lustige Witwe

1906	Delius: Sea Drift
Mahler: Symphony No. 6

1907	Dukas: Ariane et Barbe-bleue
Schoenberg: Kammersymphonie op. 9

1908	Mahler: Symphony No. 7
Scriabin: Le Poème de l'extase

1909	Mahler completes Das Lied von der Erde
Rachmaninov: Piano Concerto No. 3
Strauss: Elektra

1910	Mahler: Symphony No. 8
Schoenberg: Das Buch der hängenden Gärten
Stravinsky : The Firebird


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

^^^^^the 20th century actually started in the year 1901


----------



## bejart

JS Bach: Cello Suite No.3 in C Major

Jaap ter Linden, cello


----------



## Guest

Dutilleux
D'Ombre et de Silence
performed by Robert Levin






​


----------



## csacks

After a week and days away from the office, back to work. It is hard to beleive, but I missed my office.
First time listening to Fauré string quartet. So Faure, that I do not like too much so far. Lets we see what is next


----------



## Marschallin Blair

I'm generally not a fan of Levine's Sibelius- and not even the ravishing sonorities of the Berlin Philharmonic can save his _Fourth_ and _Fifth_ from being so unvital and tepid.

But for some reason, he does the third movement of Sibelius' _Second_ with a red blooded Stokowskian vitality. Its absolutely fantastic. Go figure.










Stokowski's _Berceuse _from _Sibelius'_ _Tempest_ is the most captivating treatment of the wide-eyed, youthful, naïve and beautiful Miranda that I've ever heard. The sound is dated- I believe the recording is from the nineteen forties- but who cares? The performance makes my heart swell. The Philadelphian strings are magnificent.










This Southern California early morning's perfect, summery, azure-sky weather warrants_ at least _the first movement of Markevitch's Schubert's_ Fourth_.


----------



## Vronsky

*Gabriel Fauré -- Requiem Op. 48*









Gabriel Fauré, English Chamber Orchestra, Corydon Singers, Matthew Best -- Requiem Op. 48


----------



## Pugg

Brahms : Andreas Ottensamer .


----------



## Vaneyes

April 27, 1966, *Shostakovich* completes Cello Concerto 2.


----------



## Vaneyes

For *Prokofiev* (1891) birthday, and *Scriabin* (1915), *Messiaen* (1992) death days.


----------



## Heliogabo

*Brahms*
String quartets op. 51 & 67
Piano quintet op. 34

Takács quartet
András Schiff

Wonderful set!


----------



## Mahlerian

Mozart: Piano Sonata in C K279, in F K280, in B-flat K281, in E-flat K282, in G K283, in D K284, in C K309, and in A minor K310
Mitsuko Uchida


----------



## Bruce

*Back home*

After a week away, having to rely on streaming services, and barely enough time to listen to prevent an advanced state of inanition, it's back to some real listening.

Bruch - Romance in A minor, Op. 42 - Accardo with Masur conducting the Leipzig Gewandhausorchester

Tchaikovsky - Romeo and Juliet - Slatkin and the St. Louis SO















Tcherepnin - Concerto for Two Continents - Battisti leading the New England Conservatory Wind Ensemble

Massenet - Orchestral Suite No. 6 - Gardiner conducting the National Orchestra of the Monte Carlo Opera


----------



## jim prideaux

in an apparent effort to hear an increasingly wide range of recordings of the Nielsen symphonies I am now currently listening to the newly acquired Blomstedt/Danish R.S.0. 3rd-the final movement has an almost Sibelian 'grand sweep' to it, in contrast to the more modest yet exact precision of Berglund (I think I know what I mean!!!!).....


----------



## brotagonist

I'm getting ready to switch the discs in the player (except Schnittke, which needs a LOT more attention), hence these will be the earlier part of my musical day:





















Xenakis Pleidaes (Kroumata)
Satie Parade and more (Plasson/Toulouse and others)
Beethoven String Trios Opp. 3 & 8 (Mutter, Rösti, Giura)


----------



## Muse Wanderer

It's my Morton Feldman 2 day marathon and I am thrilled by the soundscape this composer paints in my mind.

Incredible tonality

Rhythm that changes in an instant and makes you wonder 'what next?'

Themes and motifs end up melodic after so much time in meditative listening.

This is so good it _really_ needs to be heard with an open mind ready to accept a different kind of music.

I would say listen but do _not_ think.

The music is simply exquisite, elating and perfect.

Listened to:









For Philip Guston.... that flute just pierces your brain with slowly changing motifs. The action starts after the first two hours or so, so patience is needed when one has assimilated the basic structures of the piece. The ending is utterly hypnotic!









Crippled Symmetry.... needs another spin to sink in but loved it from the start. I enjoyed its contrasts and different tones to Guston.









For John Cage... piano and strings with more gravity and episodes of utter bliss. The ending is monumental!

Piano and Strings Quartet ... a favourite of mine and my entry point to Feldman a few months back. Very, dare I say, relaxing.









Just now I am in the middle of his magnum opus, the second string quartet by Ives ensemble. Astonishingly good music. This string quartet is so good it's giving me goosebumps. I will continue this write up along with my listening session.

At times the music grabs me by the neck and demands my attention. At times I hear a funky cello pizzicato that is so much fun. Then I am transported back into an illusion, a universe few composers have managed to get me into.

Towards the last half of the string quartet the mood changes to a calmer more peaceful being. One gets occasional rhythmic bursts but these are subdued and controlled.

At around the four hour mark there is a repeating two note motif with basso continuo almost reminiscent of a 'Marcia Funebre'. This brings to memory the feeling I felt listening to Bach's chaconne for solo violin, Beethoven's late quartets and Mahler's 2nd symphony. This is followed by pizzicato on the strings and a return to this same two note motif. This last hour is utterly mesmerising.

The last 15 minutes is loaded with change in rhythms and recollection of past themes. The two note motif is now inversed with the second note higher and without basso continuo. There is no hint of a requiem like feel as earlier on. 
It feels like it is ascending towards the outer reaches of the cosmos and carries me, the listener, with it.

The second string quartet really feels like an allegory of life, starting with simple structures, growing into more spirited youthful themes with bursts of immature energy and ending into the later mature life bringing with it responsibility but satisfaction from the simple things in life filled with memories of sadness and joy.

The two notes do coalesce together into one form in the last few minutes. 
Yin and yang have now become one. 
Id, ego and alter ego exist no more.

The exact last 2 minutes change the atmosphere completely. Being a medic I can only recollect this two note motif that is now in its original context as being similar to an ambulance siren! 
Could this mean that now death has taken hold, and the end is now?

The last seconds of this five hour quartet has this same motif with a major chord signifying something more important. 
An ending that befits this journey through life.

As I listen to the ending it feels like one's life itself is at an end and with it the composer has found his consolation, his joy at having lived. The last 15 minutes feel like a transfiguration of the soul into an eternal state of being.

The music lifts you up to the place where neither life nor death exist. A place where time and space stop and where eternity starts. The last few seconds are those moments when life expires and something else possibly starts.

Thank you Mr Feldman


----------



## agoukass

Sibelius: Piano Works / Glenn Gould


----------



## jim prideaux

Nielsen 1st and 2nd Symphonies performed by Blomstedt and the Danish R.S.O.


----------



## papsrus

Sometimes I'm kind of a sucker for these "_____ Without Words" compilations, so I ordered this the other day for basically the cost of postage. Never heard of the first orchestra (Andre Kostelanetz and His ...); the Columbia Symphony Orchestra is the other band here. Kostelanetz leading both. (I read now that Andre was a pioneer in "easy listening." That fits.)

"Indulgent" is probably the right word here. "Wallowing" comes to mind, too. The high end and shimmering strings are cranked up about as much as the engineer could get away with before running the risk of shattering all the glassware in the house.

Like I said, the cost of postage, so what the hell ... ut:

"Puccini Without Words" (Sony)


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

Ludwig van Beethoven - Piano Sonata No. 11 in B-Flat Major; Piano Sonata No. 29 in B-Flat Major, 'Hammerklavier' (Jenő Jandó).









One can hear a lot of Schubert and Chopin in this Sonata (other way around, of course). Great stuff.


----------



## tortkis

Peter Garland: Walk In Beauty (New Albion, 1993)








Walk in Beauty for piano - Aki Takahashi
Sones de flor for violin, piano, vibraphone, and tom-tom - Abel/Steinberg/Winant trio
Jornada del muerto for piano - Aki Takahashi

Beautiful post-minimal music. Peter Garland (b. 1952) is an American composer studied with James Tenney and Harold Budd.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

It arrived!!!

The best sound I've ever heard for this amazing performance. Callas is in fantastic form, her voice seemingly responding to her every whim. Truly thrilling!


----------



## Ingélou

Biber's Battalia - Jordi Savall 




That discord is absolutely amazing! Baroque music can be so *Wow*!


----------



## Marschallin Blair

GregMitchell said:


> It arrived!!!
> 
> The best sound I've ever heard for this amazing performance. Callas is in fantastic form, her voice seemingly responding to her every whim. Truly thrilling!


I am <huge pause for dramatic effect> _*SO HAPPY*_ for you!!

When I got that last week I confess that I bee-lined to the end first- but then I immediately started at the beginning right proper and listened to the entire opera the entire way thorough. . . several times, in fact.

Cheers.


----------



## Jos

Mozart pianosonatas, Ingrid Haebler

Philips, 196?


----------



## D Smith

For Prokofiev's birthday: Lt. Kije/Reiner and Cinderella/ Pletnev. I like Cinderella nearly as much as Romeo and Juliet. Pletnev does a fine job of it with the Russian National Orchestra.


----------



## ShropshireMoose

Handel: Keyboard Suites Nos. 5-8 Philip Edward Fisher
C.P.E. Bach: Six Organ Sonatas Ton Koopman (at the Amalia Organ, Berlin)
Castelnuovo-Tedesco: Overtures- "A Midsummer Night's Dream"/"The Tragedy of Coriolanus"/"Twelfth Night" West Australian Symphony Orchestra/Andrew Penny
Sibelius: Symphony No.7 London Symphony Orchestra/Anthony Collins

Fine playing from Philip Fisher in this second volume of Handel suites, I thoroughly enjoyed the first volume and am glad that Naxos have finally issued the second, completing the set, he is a very fine pianist and this is most enjoyable. Then a superb recording of the organ sonatas of C.P.E. Bach from Ton Koopman. The Amalie organ was built in 1755, and he wrote these sonatas for it! Recently restored, it sounds wonderful, Koopman's playing is incomparable, and this is a highly recommendable album. The sonatas are a continual delight, and I cannot but help feel that he must have known the "Messiah", as the opening of the F Major Sonata sounded, to my ears, very reminiscent of "For Unto Us a Child is Born", wonderful stuff and no mistake. Then three more Shakespearian Overtures on this delightful disc from Naxos, and finally Collins' superbly full blooded Sibelius 7th, I still cannot get over how wonderful this old LP sounds, and the performance is in a league of it's own. What a lovely way to spend an evening!!


----------



## papsrus

Bruckner No. 3 (1873 version)
Frankfurt Radio Symphony Orchestra, Eliahu Inbal conducting


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Reiner's last movement to Beethoven's _Fifth_ just _blisters._ _;D_










I prefer the more robust and exultant choruses of Robert Shaw's treatment of Philip Glass' _Itaipu_ in all honesty.










Romantic and heroic reading: 'A.' Sound quality: 'C-' Orchestral response: 'B-.'


----------



## SimonNZ

Giulio Caccini L'Euridice - Nicolas Achten, cond.


----------



## Guest

Symphony No. 4 In C Minor

Sorta saved this one for last.


----------



## Alfacharger

The second act of "Nixon in China". I adore Pat Nixon's aria "This is Prophetic!".


----------



## SimonNZ

Bach's Well Tempered Clavier, book one - Blandine Verlet, harpsichord


----------



## Dave Whitmore

Brahms' Clarinet Quintet in B minor Opus 115 - New Zealand String Quartet with James Campbel


----------



## Alfacharger

Some more Adams. The Chairman Dances, Tromba Lontana and A Short Ride in a Fast Machine. (I was at the concert in Mansfield when Short Ride was premiered.)










Followed by a middle of the road "The Planets" by John Williams and the Pops..


----------



## Mahlerian

Mozart: Piano Sonata 9 in D, 10 in C, 11 in A
Mitsuko Uchida









Reger: Variations and Fugue on a Theme by Mozart
Staatskapelle Berlin, cond. Bongartz


----------



## Guest

This disc arrived today and I love it. The playing is so crisp and energetic, and the sound is just amazing--easily rivals or exceeds most SACDs in my collection.


----------



## Dave Whitmore

Brahms' Trio in E-flat Major for Piano, VIolin & Horn - La Jolla Music Society SummerFest 2014


----------



## agoukass

Ernst von Dohnanyi: Ruralia Hungarica
BBC Philharmonic / Matthias Bamert


----------



## bejart

Ignaz Pleyel (1757-1831): Symphony in A Minor, Ben 155

Paul Weigold conducting the Philharmonie Gyor


----------



## opus55

Haydn: Symphony No. 53
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 3


----------



## Guest

Six Little Symphonies


----------



## Easy Goer

Tchaikovsky Violin Concerto & Brahms Double Concerto.


----------



## Guest

This little gem is just a bundle of pleasure:









Mikhail Glinka: Orchestral Works / Musica Viva, Rudin

I don't know that it's great music, but it's pleasant and interesting music. Quite early too for a Russian composer - everything before 1840.

Definitely bathrobe music!


----------



## tortkis

Domenico Scarlatti Sonatas - Andreas Staier (Deutsche Harmonia Mundi)


----------



## Dave Whitmore

Ophélie Gaillard_Ferenc Vizi // Brahms Sonata for cello and piano n°1, op.38


----------



## senza sordino

Péteris Vasks Distant light
View attachment 68876


The first time I've listened to this piece. I loved it, very much a violin piece, for my violin sensitivities. I listened two times in a row this evening. This suits my listening tastes so very well.


----------



## Dave Whitmore

Full length - Brahms: Ein Deutsches Requiem


----------



## Pugg

Lalo: Namouna - Suites 1 & 2;
Fauré: Ballade; 4 Nocturnes;
Françaix: Concertino for piano and orchestra
Long/LPO/Martinon


----------



## Itullian

Beethoven sym 4, Kleiber
KUSC.ORG


----------



## Pugg

​
*von Weber*: Concert piece and other works.
*Pletnev *


----------



## Blancrocher

Ligeti: Piano Music (Aimard); Concertos (Boulez)


----------



## SimonNZ

Boulez's Pli Selon Pli - Christine Schäfer, soprano, Ensemble Intercontemporain


----------



## Pugg

*Verdi: Macbeth*.
Taddei/ *Nilson*/Prevedi.
Thomas Schippers conducting.


----------



## SimonNZ

Boulez's Pli Selon Pli - Phyllis Bryn-Julson, soprano, cond. composer










Peteris Vasks' Violin Concerto "Distant Light" - Gidon Kremer, violin










Ligeti's Atmospheres - Claudio Abbado, cond.


----------



## Blancrocher

Shosty: String Quartets 14-15 (Fitzwilliam); Cello Concertos (Schiff/M. Shostakovich); Symphony 10 (Karajan)


----------



## Pugg

​
*Busoni/ Casella / Martucci .*
Maestro *Muti* conducting


----------



## Polyphemus

Beginning to catch up on Solti as my go to Mahler 8 :-


----------



## SimonNZ

Sciarrino's La Perfezione Di Uno Spirito Sottile - Françoise Kubler, soprano, Mario Caroli, flute






edit: and

Sciarrino's Quattro Adagi






heh...someone heckles half way through and gets sushed by the audience


----------



## elgar's ghost

Nielsen's fine Wind Quintet plus other works for wind handily corralled together:


----------



## bejart

Pietro Antonio Locatelli (1695-1764): Concerto Grosso in B Flat, Op.1, No.3

Jaroslav Krecek directing the Capella Istropolitana


----------



## csacks

Good Morning TC. From a dark and cold Viña del Mar, Chile, looking for Haydn´s String Quartets´warm touch. At this very moment n 54/2, performed by Amadeus Quartet. A beautiful performance, maybe too cold to my taste. 








In parallel, buying tickets for Takacs Quartet, who will perform Schubert´s 14th in July in Santiago.


----------



## Jeff W

*In which Jeff returns after a small break*

Good morning TC from bright and sunny Albany! I have returned fully refreshed and recharged after taking a few days off from both work and listening!









Started the return to listening last night with Debussy's 'La Mer' and Respighi's 'Fountains of Rome' and 'Pines of Rome'. Fritz Reiner led the Chicago Symphony Orchestra in this classic recording. Love these Living Stereo discs. It doesn't appear that Maestro Reiner ever recorded 'Roman Festivals'. Darned shame in my opinion as he did a marvelous job with the other two parts of Respighi's Roman Trilogy.









Getting into a new arrival, the Louis Spohr Violin Concertos set that CPO issued. Started off with the first disc in the set which has the Violin Concertos No. 2 & 5. Ulf Hoelscher played the solo violin while the Berlin Radio Symphony Orchestra was led by Christian Frohlich. Nice music, maybe not all time great though. Looking forward to hearing more from this set.









Now to something that is 'Great', Schubert's Symphony No. 9. Claudio Abbado led the Chamber Orchestra of Europe. This is my favorite Schubert Symphony cycle.









Finished out with Beethoven's Piano Concerto No. 2 (with the Rondo WoO 6, which I prefer to the traditional finale) and the Piano Concerto No. 1. Robert Levin played the solo pianoforte while John Eliot Gardiner led the Orchestre Révolutionnaire et Romantique.


----------



## padraic

Heard Brahms Sonata for Two Pianos in F Minor in the car on the way to work this morning.

Loved it - brilliant piece of work.


----------



## Vasks

*William Bennett - The Naiades Overture (Braithwaite/Lyrita)
Elgar - Piano Quintet (Medici Qrt + Bingham/Meridian)*


----------



## Blancrocher

via Spotify:

Yejin Gil playing Unsuk Chin's Etudes and other works by Boulez, Ligeti, and Messiaen; Ensemble Intercontemporain in Chin's Fantaisie Mécanique, Xi, Akrostichon-Wortspiel, and Double Concerto.


----------



## DiesIraeCX

Haven't posted here in a while. I've been listening to a lot of *Schubert* lately.

- _Arpeggione Sonata_ (Ma on cello/Ax on piano) Immediately became one of my favorite "cello' sonatas, I would very much like to hear a recording with the actual arpeggione instead of cello, though.

- _Piano Sonatas 19, 20, 21_ (Alfred Brendel) I'm still finding difficulties with these works, I fascinated by them, they're very lyrical and wave after wave of melody cause me to sometimes submit to their power a-la Bruckner (yeah, I know it's the other way around). The 21st is the one that gives me the most difficulties. I think Charles Rosen sums up why Schubert gives me problems sometimes, especially in the long first movements, this "explains why his large movements often seem so long, since they are being produced with forms originally intended for shorter pieces. Some of the excitement naturally goes out of these forms when they are so extended, but this is even a condition of the unforced melodic flow of Schubert's music." (_The Classical Style)_

- _Impromptus D. 899, D. 935, D. 946_ (Alfred Brendel) Some of my favorite solo piano music.

*Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart*: _String Quartet No. 15_ (Emerson) This has become my favorite Mozart S.Quartet. There's an undercurrent of darkness in the first movement, it's subtle, but it's there.


----------



## Pugg

​*Chopin : Waltzes*
Alexandre Tharaud is one of the finest piano player of this time.:tiphat:


----------



## Bruce

*Sciarrino*

Following SimonNZ's earlier listening of Sciarrino's Adagi on YouTube while catching up:

Sciarrino's Quattro Adagi


----------



## Bruce

*Stocking up on Tchaikovsky*

Our concert today consists of two works by Petr Tchaikovsky:

The Symphony No. 5 in E minor, Op. 64 performed by Mravinsky and the erstwhile Lenningrad PO

The Violin Concerto in D, Op. 35 - Christian Ferras with Karajan and the BPO















And, as an added bonus, an encore of Tchaikovsky's Suite from the Ballet Swan Lake, performed by Mackerras and the Royal PO


----------



## papsrus

Beethoven, Piano concertos Nos. 3 & 4

Yefim Bronfman, piano
Tonhalle Orchestra Zurich
David Zinman, conductor


----------



## JACE

Now listening to...

*100 Favorites: # 80*

Scriabin: Symphonies Nos. 1, 2, *3 "Le Poème Divin," and *"Le Poème de l'Extase"
Vladimir Ashkenazy, Deutsches Symphonie-Orchester Berlin, *Radio-Symphonie-Orchester Berlin, Rundfunkchor Berlin, Brigitte Balleys, Sergej Larin (Decca)










These days, I suppose Muti and the Philadelphians are the standard recommendation for a set of Scriabin symphonies. I've only know Muti's recording of the First, and I think it's very good. At some point, I'll get around to hearing the rest of his cycle. That said, I've been very happy with Ashkenazy's Scriabin recordings with the RSO/DSO Berlin. I find his interpretation of the First to be just as impressive as Muti's -- and in some regards it's even more persuasive. I like how Ashkenazy's readings generally emphasize the drama and "Russian-ness" in Scriabin, even if these recordings aren't the _ne plus ultra_ in terms of perfumed other-worldliness.

If I were to choose just one version of the _Poem of Ecstasy_, I'd likely go with Stokowski's reading with the Czech Philharmonic (Decca). But Ashkenazy's recording is also excellent. Again, Ashkenazy interpretation emphasizes the drama in the music, whereas Stokowski (not surprisingly) focuses on the sensual, ethereal aspects of the work.


----------



## brotagonist

Footloose and torso free, I hope I didn't overdo it: my skin is humming to it's own melody, after a day in the sun.

Taking it easy with a favourite this morning:









Hindemith: Works for Cello and Piano, vol. 2
Sonata; 3 leichte Stücke; Kleine Sonata; Variations
Berger, Mauser

These are later works, dating from 1938-48. I've had this and vol. 1 for over 20 years, and I never noticed this until just now


----------



## Mahlerian

Mozart: Miscellaneous Pieces for Keyboard - Capriccio in C K395, Prelude and Fugue in C K394, Suite in C K399, Kleiner Trauermarsch in C minor K453a, lots of early works, etc.
Ton Koopman (harpsichord)


----------



## Pugg

​
*Renée Fleming* : Poèmes 
Ravel/ Messiaen / Dutilleux.


----------



## millionrainbows

Marschallin Blair said:


> What story is that?
> 
> I came to the party fashionably late.


She went into the studio, drank a pot of coffee, and started playing, and the engineers were startled at the sheer force of her playing. I think it's in these notes:


----------



## millionrainbows

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> ^^^^^the 20th century actually started in the year 1901


You mean...there's no year zero? That the first century was from 1 to 100, the second from 101 to 200, etc? That makes sense.

Zero is verboten! God created everything, so 'nothing' doesn't exist! Calendars shall have no zeros! Clocks shall have no zeros!

The only people who will be allowed to measure time with zeros are the military, because they are servants of the Devil. Digital time can also use zeros, since digital technology is also the work of the Devil.


----------



## millionrainbows

Muse Wanderer said:


> It's my Morton Feldman 2 day marathon and I am thrilled by the soundscape this composer paints in my mind.
> 
> Incredible tonality
> 
> Rhythm that changes in an instant and makes you wonder 'what next?'
> 
> Themes and motifs end up melodic after so much time in meditative listening.
> 
> This is so good it _really_ needs to be heard with an open mind ready to accept a different kind of music.
> 
> I would say listen but do _not_ think.
> 
> The music is simply exquisite, elating and perfect.
> 
> Listened to:
> 
> View attachment 68853
> 
> 
> For Philip Guston.... that flute just pierces your brain with slowly changing motifs. The action starts after the first two hours or so, so patience is needed when one has assimilated the basic structures of the piece. The ending is utterly hypnotic!
> 
> View attachment 68854
> 
> 
> Crippled Symmetry.... needs another spin to sink in but loved it from the start. I enjoyed its contrasts and different tones to Guston.
> 
> View attachment 68855
> 
> 
> For John Cage... piano and strings with more gravity and episodes of utter bliss. The ending is monumental!
> 
> Piano and Strings Quartet ... a favourite of mine and my entry point to Feldman a few months back. Very, dare I say, relaxing.
> 
> View attachment 68856
> 
> 
> Just now I am in the middle of his magnum opus, the second string quartet by Ives ensemble. Astonishingly good music. This string quartet is so good it's giving me goosebumps. I will continue this write up along with my listening session.
> 
> At times the music grabs me by the neck and demands my attention. At times I hear a funky cello pizzicato that is so much fun. Then I am transported back into an illusion, a universe few composers have managed to get me into.
> 
> Towards the last half of the string quartet the mood changes to a calmer more peaceful being. One gets occasional rhythmic bursts but these are subdued and controlled.
> 
> At around the four hour mark there is a repeating two note motif with basso continuo almost reminiscent of a 'Marcia Funebre'. This brings to memory the feeling I felt listening to Bach's chaconne for solo violin, Beethoven's late quartets and Mahler's 2nd symphony. This is followed by pizzicato on the strings and a return to this same two note motif. This last hour is utterly mesmerising.
> 
> The last 15 minutes is loaded with change in rhythms and recollection of past themes. The two note motif is now inversed with the second note higher and without basso continuo. There is no hint of a requiem like feel as earlier on.
> It feels like it is ascending towards the outer reaches of the cosmos and carries me, the listener, with it.
> 
> The second string quartet really feels like an allegory of life, starting with simple structures, growing into more spirited youthful themes with bursts of immature energy and ending into the later mature life bringing with it responsibility but satisfaction from the simple things in life filled with memories of sadness and joy.
> 
> The two notes do coalesce together into one form in the last few minutes.
> Yin and yang have now become one.
> Id, ego and alter ego exist no more.
> 
> The exact last 2 minutes change the atmosphere completely. Being a medic I can only recollect this two note motif that is now in its original context as being similar to an ambulance siren!
> Could this mean that now death has taken hold, and the end is now?
> 
> The last seconds of this five hour quartet has this same motif with a major chord signifying something more important.
> An ending that befits this journey through life.
> 
> As I listen to the ending it feels like one's life itself is at an end and with it the composer has found his consolation, his joy at having lived. The last 15 minutes feel like a transfiguration of the soul into an eternal state of being.
> 
> The music lifts you up to the place where neither life nor death exist. A place where time and space stop and where eternity starts. The last few seconds are those moments when life expires and something else possibly starts.
> 
> Thank you Mr Feldman


It's nice to see someone getting into Feldman with such enthusiasm. It's nice to see an actual review.

Yes, I love Feldman. I've got the Guston. Try this one if you haven't already:


----------



## millionrainbows

agoukass said:


> View attachment 68857
> 
> 
> Sibelius: Piano Works / Glenn Gould


This is the one where Gould was experimenting with studio techniques such as fading, adding reverb, panning, and all sorts of wacky stuff.


----------



## JACE

Now listening to...

*100 Favorites: # 96*

Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 5; Serenade for Strings
Eugene Ormandy, Philadelphia Orchestra (Sony)










For a more feverish interpretations of Tchaikovsky's Fifth, you might want to turn to Mravinsky/Leningrad or Horenstein/New Philharmonia. But I prefer Ormandy's irresistible and frequently-recommended reading with the Philadelphians. The orchestra's sumptuous, plush sound is a perfect match for this music. Whatever Ormandy's interpretation lacks in drama, it makes up for in proportion, color, and grace. When I listen to this music, I think of dancers gliding, leaping, flowing across the stage.


----------



## George O

Ralph Vaughan Williams (1872-1958)

Concerto Grosso
Concerto for Oboe and Strings

Peter Warlock (1894-1930)

Capriol Suite
Serenade for Strings

Celia Nicklin, oboe
Nicholas Kraemer, harpsichord
Academy of St. Martin-In-The-Fields / Neville Marriner

on Argo (London), from 1979


----------



## Marschallin Blair

JACE said:


> Now listening to...
> 
> *100 Favorites: # 80*
> 
> Scriabin: Symphonies Nos. 1, 2, *3 "Le Poème Divin," and *"Le Poème de l'Extase"
> Vladimir Ashkenazy, Deutsches Symphonie-Orchester Berlin, *Radio-Symphonie-Orchester Berlin, Rundfunkchor Berlin, Brigitte Balleys, Sergej Larin (Decca)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These days, I suppose Muti and the Philadelphians are the standard recommendation for a set of Scriabin symphonies. I've only know Muti's recording of the First, and I think it's very good. At some point, I'll get around to hearing the rest of his cycle. That said, I've been very happy with Ashkenazy's Scriabin recordings with the RSO/DSO Berlin. I find his interpretation of the First to be just as impressive as Muti's -- and in some regards it's even more persuasive. I like how Ashkenazy's readings generally emphasize the drama and "Russian-ness" in Scriabin, even if these recordings aren't the _ne plus ultra_ in terms of perfumed other-worldliness.
> 
> If I were to choose just one version of the _Poem of Ecstasy_, I'd likely go with Stokowski's reading with the Czech Philharmonic (Decca). But Ashkenazy's recording is also excellent. Again, Ashkenazy interpretation emphasizes the drama in the music, whereas Stokowski (not surprisingly) focuses on the sensual, ethereal aspects of the work.


JACEY, have you heard the Warner box set of Svetlanov doing the Scriabin symphonies and tone poems? His _Prometheus: Poem of Fire_ is of Straussian proportions and his _Poem of Ecstasy _has walloping climaxes.

My favorite _Poem of Ecstasy_ (reading-wise) is also Stokowski- but his live one on Music & Arts with the Royal Philharmonic which is off the charts with passion- and 'yes,' the string playing and blending is especially exceptional.


----------



## millionrainbows

Mario Davidovsky: Flashbacks. I wish I could find more of his stuff, but it's difficult.


----------



## George O

Marschallin,

Did you miss this a month ago?

http://www.talkclassical.com/32210-current-listening-vol-ii-1965.html?highlight=#post848004


----------



## Marschallin Blair

George O said:


> Marschallin,
> 
> Did you miss this a month ago?
> 
> http://www.talkclassical.com/32210-current-listening-vol-ii-1965.html?highlight=#post848004


George,

I _ABSOLUTELY_ missed it!!!!!!!

What a Little Goddess! _HI EMMY!!!!!._ . . . . . <picking her up and holding her above my face> BAAAAAAA-byyyyyyyy!"

Hug her to death for me!


----------



## EDaddy

I decided to give this a try on a recommendation (of the 5th specifically) from another member of the board (whose name is now escaping me) and _I'm so glad I did_. This reviewer described how the strings sing unlike any other version, and I completely agree (at least from the half dozen or so versions I have heard). Sing they most certainly do! Add to that the woodwinds, which ebb and flow like an ethereal breeze throughout the score, and you have an absolute winner here.

Best version I have ever heard of this symphony hands down. Great recommendation! Thx!!

Conversely, I was a bit disappointed with this version of the 2nd. It feels clumsy and forced as compared to other performances I have heard, and the the tempo in the opening Allegretto is a bit too dynamic and fast for my taste... loses the flow and feeling. For Sibelius' 2nd, Colin Davis with the BSO is one of my favorites and I would recommend it to anyone. FWIW.

_"One man's ceiling is another man's floor"_ - Paul Simon


----------



## Cesare Impalatore

Berlioz: Symphonie Fantastique
Charles Munch


----------



## Potiphera

*Sonata No. 2 In G Sharp Minor Op.19 (Sonata-Fantasia) For Piano by Alexander Nikolayevich Scriabin*

I'm exploring Scriabin and liking his music very much .


----------



## papsrus

Bruckner -- No. 7
Solti, Vienna Philharmonic (Decca)









Point of reference for me is Karajan with Berlin, and my initial impression is that this Solti / Vienna version is delivered with more grace and "flow," more care, less flashy than Karajan while still serving up big spoonfuls of drama. A more nuanced or thoughtful reading, perhaps? But it's early in the Bruckner journey here.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

papsrus said:


> Bruckner -- No. 7
> Solti, Vienna Philharmonic (Decca)
> 
> View attachment 68902
> 
> 
> Point of reference for me is Karajan with Berlin, and my initial impression is that this Solti / Vienna version is delivered with more grace and "flow," more care, less flashy than Karajan while still serving up big spoonfuls of drama. A more nuanced or thoughtful reading, perhaps? But it's early in the Bruckner journey here.


_Solti_ with "_more grace and flow_" than _Karajan_?- _this _I have to hear. _;D_


----------



## jim prideaux

Nielsen-5th and 6th Symphonies performed by Blomstedt and the Danish R.S.O.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Anne Sophie's _Sinfonia Concertante_- what else? _;D_










Entire thundering disc.


----------



## DavidA

Schubert Schone Mullerine

Bostridge / Uchida

He's just chucked himself into the brook! What men do for love!


----------



## Vasks

EDaddy said:


> View attachment 68900
> 
> 
> I decided to give this a try on a recommendation (of the 5th specifically) from another member of the board (whose name is now escaping me) and _I'm so glad I did_.
> 
> Best version I have ever heard of this symphony hands down. Great recommendation! Thx!!


I wasn't the poster who recommended that 5th but it is one of the all-time best.


----------



## DavidA

Marschallin Blair said:


> _Solti_ with "_more grace and flow_" than _Karajan_?- _this _I have to hear. _;D_


I thought that too!


----------



## Tsaraslondon

A wonderful conflation of two LPs, it was through De Los Angeles that I first got to know the _Chants d'Auvergne_. It was summer, I was a student, and Dubonnet were using her version of _Bailero_ to advertise their product.

Though I have come to enjoy several other versions, Davrath, Gomez, Upshaw, Moffo and Von Stade, it is always to De Los Angeles I return with nostalgic enjoyment.


----------



## papsrus

DavidA said:


> I thought that too!


I'll listen to the Karajan again later tonight, but that's my impression. More nuance, less flash.

Could be the orchestra, too, I'd wager.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Vasks said:


> I wasn't the poster who recommended that 5th but it is one of the all-time best.


It was. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . ._me._ _;D_

Greatest Sibelius Fifth _EV-A. _


----------



## MagneticGhost

Rebecca Saunders - Stasis 
off Donaueschinger Musiktage 2011
Dark and spacious. Bet it sounds great in Surround.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

A bit on the aggressive side- but 'lovely aggressive' all the same: a _'Winter Dreams' _befitting of the currently gorgeous balmy Southern California weather I'm currently loving.


----------



## Mahlerian

Mozart: Piano Sonata in F K332, in B-flat K333, in C minor K457, Fantasia in C minor K475
Mitsuko Uchida


----------



## cwarchc

followed by


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Schoenberg, Suite, Op. 29*

On first or maybe second listen, I don't get this at all. I'm sure it's wonderful and all that, but I'm going to need some external helps with this one.


----------



## Eramirez156

Yesterday's mail brought more Nielsen: Thomas Jensen conducting #6 and John Frandsen conducting #3 on Dutton. Currently listening to the 3rd. Great mono sound, a spirited first movement.









Today the mail delivered the latest issue and it turns out the last of _Classical Recordings Quarterly_









Sad to see another Classical Magazine go under, _International Record Review_ has also ceased publication.


----------



## hpowders

J.S. Bach Violin/Keyboard Sonatas Volume One
James Ehnes, violin
Luc Beauséjour, harpsichord

Fine performances by this all-Canadian team.

Mr Ehnes continues to impress me as one of the top 5 violinists of his generation.


----------



## SimonNZ

"Early French Organ Music" - Joseph Payne, organ


----------



## agoukass

Ravel: Complete Works for Piano
Walter Gieseking


----------



## ShropshireMoose

Ronald Stevenson: Passacaglia on DSCH Ronald Stevenson
J.S. Bach: Partitas 1-6 Joerg Demus

An acquaintance of mine recently described Stevenson's Passacaglia on DSCH as "the 20th century equivalent of the Goldberg variations", and that's probably pretty near to the mark I'd say. Stevenson (who died last month) exploits the full resources of the modern piano in this amazingly wide ranging work that plays for nearly 75 minutes. From the opening "Sonata allegro" he runs the gamut of musical forms - waltz/preludes/sarbande/polonaise/march/pibroch/fandango - to list a few. There's a remarkable movement in which he imitates African drums, then the variations in C Minor that end the central section are amongst the most virtuosic writing I've ever heard for piano, whilst being very musical too. I shall need to hear it a lot to get everything out of it, but I was very impressed at first hearing, and the performance is, I would imagine, as good as one could wish for as Stevenson was legendary as a piano virtuoso. I see that John Ogdon also recorded this work and wonder if any one has heard his version, and what they think????
Then JSB, beautifully played by Joerg Demus, this is a very fine version of the Partitas indeed. I feel very relaxed and at ease with the world now, which is just what I like!


----------



## KenOC

Mozart's Piano Sonata 14 in C minor, K. 457 -- Ronald Brautigam on the fortepiano. This is an absolutely superlative set!


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

I've been fleshing out the alternative choices in my collection of Beethoven's piano sonatas. In the process I've found myself wanting to build a greater collection of recordings by Richter... Beethoven and otherwise.


----------



## alvynmcq

My first post....

Shoshtakovich: Symphony No.10 Berlin Philarmonker, Herbert Von Karajan.

I am a relative newcomer to the classical world, have been working through some lists to expose myself to some classical material I won't have heard before, I am loving this recording so far.


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

KenOC said:


> Mozart's Piano Sonata 14 in C minor, K. 457 -- Ronald Brautigam on the fortepiano. This is an absolutely superlative set!


I don't have the whole of this set... yet... but what I have heard is quite delicious.


----------



## KenOC

StlukesguildOhio said:


> I've been fleshing out the alternative choices in my collection of Beethoven's piano sonatas. In the process I've found myself wanting to build a greater collection of recordings by Richter... Beethoven and otherwise.


51 discs here!


----------



## Eramirez156

an all time fav , the man is on fire.


----------



## agoukass

Mozart: Symphonies 36, 33, and 39
Bavarian Radio Symphony Orchestra / Eugen Jochum


----------



## SimonNZ

alvynmcq said:


> My first post....
> 
> Shoshtakovich: Symphony No.10 Berlin Philarmonker, Herbert Bon Karajan.
> 
> I am a relative newcomer to the classical world, have been working through some lists to expose myself to some classical material I won't have heard before, I am loving this recording so far.


Welcome!..........


----------



## George O

alvynmcq said:


> My first post....
> 
> Shoshtakovich: Symphony No.10 Berlin Philarmonker, Herbert Von Karajan.
> 
> I am a relative newcomer to the classical world, have been working through some lists to expose myself to some classical material I won't have heard before, I am loving this recording so far.


This is the place to be.


----------



## pmsummer

DU TEMPS & DE L'INSTANT
_Moments in Time_
*Jordi Savall*, viele and violes de gambe
*Montserrat Figueras*, vocals
*Arianna Savall*, vocals, harps
*Ferran Savall*, vocals and lute
Pedro Estevan, percussion

Alia Vox


----------



## SimonNZ

Christopher Theofanidis's Rainbow Body - Robert Spano, cond.


----------



## Celloman

Ligeti - Requiem

Berlin Philharmonic; Jonathan Nott


----------



## KenOC

Frantisek Benda, Violin Sonatas. The real thing -- period instruments, A=415 Hz, and the original (written-out!) ornamentation. This is my only Franz Benda, and I like it.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Schoenberg, Suite Op. 29 and Verklarte Nacht.*

Third listening to the Suite, and it makes a little more sense.


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1963 - 1979.


----------



## Eramirez156

French lyric tenors have always been _rara avis_, and Edmond Clement was a very rare bird indeed.


----------



## Alfacharger

I guess the third time is the charm. The 1757 version of The Triumph of Time and Truth.


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1993/4.


----------



## papsrus

Dohnanyi: Piano Quintet, No. 1 / Serenade / Piano Quintet, No. 2
The Schubert Ensemble of London (Hyperion)









Revisiting a rehearsal of the Serenade for String Trio I attended a few weeks back.


----------



## KenOC

ShropshireMoose said:


> View attachment 68912
> 
> 
> Ronald Stevenson: Passacaglia on DSCH Ronald Stevenson


Yer killing me! Or my wallet anyway. Just ordered this.


----------



## DiesIraeCX

*Bartok, Schoenberg, Haas*

*Bela Bartok*: _Piano Concerto #3_ (Anda, Fricsay)
*Arnold Schoenberg*: _Pierrot Lunaire_ (Schafer, Boulez)
*Georg Friedrich Haas*: _String Quartet #3_

May be my favorite Schoenberg work, but I'm not sure. It's interesting because it puzzled me beyond belief on the first listen!


----------



## bejart

Beethoven: Piano Concerto No.2 in B Flat, Op.19

Otto Klemperer conducting the New Philharmonia Orchestra -- Daniel Barenboim, piano


----------



## Masada

I love the "current listening" series on this forum! Glad to see there is a Vol. III.

Right now:









"Tintinabuli" by master Arvo Pärt and the Tallis Scholars.

Sublime.


----------



## Itullian

Schumann, Rhenish, BPO, Kubelik
KUSC.ORG

What a great symphony..........


----------



## Becca

bejart said:


> Beethoven: Piano Concerto No.2 in B Flat, Op.19
> 
> Otto Klemperer conducting the New Philharmonia Orchestra -- Daniel Barenboim, piano


I love this set. The combination of Barenboim, the young firebrand and Klemperer, the old master makes for fascinating listening.


----------



## Becca

More Klemperer, this time with Schwarzkopf and Fischer-Dieskau. My old CD is showing its age so I put it into my Linux box, did a cdrdao copy of the full disk using paranoia mode to get a clean copy, then burnt a new copy and voila ... good as new.









P.S. Another example of the wonderful Philharmonia Choir directed by Wilhelm Pitz.


----------



## Itullian

Becca said:


> More Klemperer, this time with Schwarzkopf and Fischer-Dieskau. My old CD is showing its age so I put it into my Linux box, did a cdrdao copy of the full disk using paranoia mode to get and clean copy, then burnt a new copy and voila ... good as new.
> 
> View attachment 68938


I remember that one. Recently replaced it with the new Klemperer box.
Way to go techy


----------



## Pugg

Britten:
"The Young Person's Guide to the Orchestra Op.34 " (narrated *) (March 20, 1961 New York, Manhattan Center),
"Four Sea Interludes Op.33a" (March 8, 1973 New York, Columbia 30 Avenue studio),
"Passacaglia Op.33b" (March 8, 1973 New York, Columbia 30 Avenue studio),
"Suite on English Folk Tunes: "A Time There Was..." Op.90" (April 19, 1976 New York, Columbia 30 Avenue studio),
"The Young Person's Guide to the Orchestra" (without narration) (March 20, 1961 New York, Manhattan Center)
[Soloist] Leonard Bernstein (conductor & narration *), New York Philharmonic


----------



## Eramirez156

Sergio Fiorentino: The Early Recordings, Vol. 1: The Contemplative Liszt.









I thought I would listen to something before I turn in for night. Good night music lovers.


----------



## SimonNZ

Penderecki's Symphony No.7 "The Seven Gates of Jerusalem" - Antoni Wit, cond.


----------



## brotagonist

Topped out at 28° today. You'd think it was late July or early August. Took the motorbike to the mountains today. I got back to the city to the perfumed scent of the blossoming shrubs. Everything is 4-6 weeks early this year  I have never experienced this in my entire life. A rainy spell is looming, but all indications are that the California drought has expanded northward, so the desperately needed moisture may not come. It's impossible not to be ecstatic about the fantastic weather and easy to put aside fears that something is terribly wrong, when so joyously right.

What is right, though is this:









Schnittke Concerti Grossi 1 & 5; Quasi una sonata
Kremer, Schiff, Dohnányi/Wiener, CoE

It is starting to come together for me. Closer listening has revealed even more polystylistic depth that I had first imagined. It is amazing how the seemingly disparate parts end up all fitting together in such a way that they form a consistent whole. I'm going to leave it here, just as I am on the edge of a deeper understanding: it's a great place to start from next time around.


----------



## Pugg

​*Alkan *: piano works
*Ronald Smith* playing:tiphat:


----------



## Blancrocher

via Tidal:

William Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (Neely Bruce)


----------



## Itullian

Sibelius vc, Oistrakh, Ormandy
KUSC.ORG


----------



## SimonNZ

Stravinsky's Agon - cond. composer


----------



## Itullian

Tchaikovsky 6, Leningrad Sym, Mravinsky
KUSC.ORG


----------



## Josh

Handel's opera IMENEO conducted by Horst-Tanu Margraf

The only amazon review of this CD gives it only two stars. The reviewer's reasons are well stated, and I respect his opinions, but on first listen I'm finding this performance very enjoyable and would heartily recommend it to anyone interested in Baroque-era operas. You can read the review and listen to samples here:

http://www.amazon.com/Händel-Imeneo-Handel/dp/B0000035SM


----------



## SimonNZ

Sciarrino's Macbeth - Evan Christ, cond.


----------



## Blancrocher

Salonen: Mimo II, Concerto for Alto Saxophone, etc.; Foreign Bodies, Insomnia, Wing on Wing


----------



## Pugg

​*Mozart*: concert arias 
*Edita Gruberova * now


----------



## Potiphera

* Praeludium and allegro in the style of Gaetano Pugnani for violin and piano by Fritz Kreisler*


----------



## ShropshireMoose

Bantock: Fifine at the Fair Royal Philharmonic Orchestra/Sir Thomas Beecham
Delius: Paris/Brigg Fair BBC Symphony Orchestra/Sir Malcolm Sargent
Brahms: Haydn Variations/Symphony No.2 BBC Symphony Orchestra/Sir Malcolm Sargent
Beethoven: Leonora Overture No.3 BBC Symphony Orchestra/Sir Malcolm Sargent
Franck: Symphony in D Minor BBC Symphony Orchestra/Sir Malcolm Sargent
Berlioz: Roman Carnival BBC Symphony Orchestra/Rudolf Schwarz
Wagner: "Tristan und Isolde" Prelude Act 1 BBC Symphony Orchestra/Rudolf Schwarz

Three great conductors all born today, Sir Thomas Beecham (1879), Sir Malcolm Sargent (1895) and Rudolf Schwarz (1905). The Beecham performance of "Fifine at the Fair" is the 1949 performance made for HMV, and now in the English Music box on EMI/Warner, it is superb and will never be bettered I suspect, Vernon Handley on Hyperion is lukewarm by comparison!! The Sargent and Schwarz recordings are all broadcasts from reel to reel tapes, none consisting of pieces that they recorded commercially. Sargent's Delius seems, to me every bit the equal of Beecham's, and his Brahms Haydn Variations are superb, rhythmically incisive and witty, I've never heard better. The 2nd Symphony crackles with life and good humour, and the Franck and Beethoven offerings are thoroughly enjoyable too. Schwarz gives a blazing performance of "Roman Carnival" and then a very sensuous "Tristan und Isolde" prelude which makes me wish I could hear more of his Wagner. A very pleasurable start to the day. Happy birthday to all three!!


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Wonderfully accomplished Mozart singing from Moser, better in the the fiery, tempestuous stuff than the lyrical I think. Her Queen of the Night is terrific.


----------



## SimonNZ

Haas' Limited Approximations - Sylvain Cambreling, cond.


----------



## Pugg

​*Mascagni : Cavalleria Rusticana.*
*Agnes Baltsa */ Domingo /Sinopoli


----------



## alvynmcq

Franz Schubert String Quintet in C Major, D. 956 performed by The State Borodin Quartet


----------



## Marschallin Blair

GregMitchell said:


> Wonderfully accomplished Mozart singing from Moser, better in the the fiery, tempestuous stuff than the lyrical I think. Her Queen of the Night is terrific.


That Edda Moser disc gets my vote _hands-down _for 'greatest dramatic Mozart recital cd' of all time. (My vote for 'most caressingly beautiful and subtly-sung' Mozart recital disc would go to Schwarzkopf.)

I love that cd _so much. _

I've never heard Mozart sung with such galvanizing excitement.


----------



## pmsummer

ADAM'S LAMENT
_and other works_
*Arvo Pärt*
Riga Sinfonietta
Latvian Radio Choir
Vox Clamantis
Estonian Philharmonic Chamber Choir
Tallinn Chamber Orchestra
Tõnu Kaljuste; conductor

ECM New Series


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Callas's stunningly exciting *Medea* from Dallas, and one of the last times we hear her singing with such freedom and security. We might miss the powerhouse voice we hear in Florence under Gui and at La Scala under Bernstein, but this one under Rescigno adds further subtlety and nuance. She reminds us that it is _love_ that brings Medea to Colchis. Ideas of revenge come later. One of the great Callas performances, with a pretty good supporting cast in Vickers, Beganza and Zaccaria.


----------



## Pugg

​*Agnes Baltsa* again.
Various composers, great recital disc


----------



## Vasks

*Kusser - Ouverture de theatre #3 (Zajicek/K617)
Handel - Harpsichord Suite #1 (Ross/Erato)
J. S. Bach - Violin Concerto in E (Manze/Harmonia Mundi)*


----------



## Orfeo

*Giuseppe Verdi*
Opera in three acts "Otello."
-Mario del Monaco, Renata Tebaldi, Aldo Protti, Nello Romanato, Satre, Krause, et al.
-The Vienna Philharmonic, Vienna State Opera Chorus, Vienna Children Chorus/Herbert von Karajan.

*Max Reger*
Piano Concerto in F minor, op. 114.
-Barry Douglas, piano.
-The Orchestre Philharmonique de Radio France/Marek Janowski.

*Richard Strauss*
Burleske.
-Barry Douglas, piano.
-The Orchestre Philharmonique de Radio France/Marek Janowski.


----------



## Heliogabo

*Max Reger*
Piano trios opp. 2 & 102
Göbel Trio-Berlin
Via Spotify


----------



## schigolch




----------



## Blancrocher

Via Tidal:

Ussachevsky: Electronic and Acoustic Works (members of the University of Utah, etc.); Ingram Marshall: Fog Tropes, Gradual Requiem, Gambuh I (cond. John Adams)


----------



## pmsummer

THE CONSORT SETTS FOR 5 & 6 VIOLS AND ORGAN
*William Lawes*
Fretwork
Paul Nicholson; organ

Virgin Veritas


----------



## Pugg

​*Saint-Saens/ Liszt*: Piano Concertos

Ousset / Rattle .


----------



## Potiphera

*Chopin - Ballade No. 1 in G minor, Op. 23*

Krystian Zimerman - Chopin - Ballade No. 1 in G minor, Op. 23

Brilliant performance!


----------



## millionrainbows

*Charles Ives: Symphony No. 1, No. 4: Tilson-Thomas, Chicago Symphony.* I get the First out every so often. Ives wrote it as his Yale thesis. Not bad for a whippersnapper. The Hymn arrangements on here are interesting, but no info is given as to who arranged them. The Fourth is the reason to have this disc.

Tilson-Thomas was at his best with the Boston Symphony, and the transcendent _Three Places in New England.

_


----------



## SeptimalTritone

Mozart, Schoenberg, and Webern's late String Trios.

For Mr. Beethoven below 

Isaac Stern, Pinchas Zuckerman, and Leonard Rose is a really really good version for Mozart (what I listened to) 



This Schoenberg with conservatory students was so good I actually commented a week ago 



Julliard String Quartet for Webern: an outstanding underrated (!) piece


----------



## DiesIraeCX

SeptimalTritone said:


> Mozart, Schoenberg, and Webern's late String Trios.


Is this the posting equivalent of Holy Minimalism? C'mon Mr. Tritone, give us the goods. Who's performing, a picture, a link, something! ;-) This is where I come to get ideas on what and who to listen to. some guy must be cringing right now, "just listen to _everything_!"

:lol:


----------



## brotagonist

To start the day:









Mozart The Hunt; Dissonance
Melos Quartet

The accounts are buoyant and brilliantly played, delivered with the kind of polish that does not so much dazzle as allow one to see beneath the surface into the expressive grain of the music. The recorded sound is close but well balanced, and dry enough to let the instruments speak and sound as they do in a real chamber environment. One of the benefits of this approach is that it allows the substantial tonal differences between first and second violins to register, as though the two were different personalities. _--Ted Libbey_


----------



## bejart

Giuseppe Avitrano (1670-1756): Sonata a Quatro No.2 in D Major

Christoph Tieme conducting the Accademia per Musica


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

F. J. Haydn - String Quartet Op. 64 No. 4 in G Major; No. 3 in B-Flat Major (Berliner Streichquartett).









Very spirited and warm readings, highly recommended.


----------



## millionrainbows

Ives: The Three Orchestral Sets (NAXOS). A good one.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Mahler symphony cycle over the next five or six days interspersed with chamber and piano works by other composers.

Today:


----------



## padraic

Symphony No. 9


----------



## Morimur

*T.H. Subrahmanium - (2006) Hindolam*


----------



## bejart

Beethoven: String Quintet in C Major, Op.29

The Zurich String Quintet: Boris Livschutz and Matyas Bartha, violins -- Zvi Livschutz and Dominik Ostertag, violas -- Mikayel Hakhnazaryan, cello


----------



## Guest

bejart said:


> Beethoven: String Quintet in C Major, Op.29
> The Zurich String Quintet: Boris Livschutz and Matyas Bartha, violins -- Zvi Livschutz and Dominik Ostertag, violas -- Mikayel Hakhnazaryan, cello


Don't know the ZSQ version, Béjart, how does it compare with Hausmusik?


----------



## omega

*Bruckner*
_Symphonie No.6_
Mariss Jansons | Concertgebouw Orchestra








(on Spotify)

Hev a listyen, it's worth it!


----------



## pmsummer

AHN-PLUGGED
_Henji Bunch, Astor Piazzolla, Leonard Bernstein, Eric Ewazen, Michael Nyman, David Bowie/Pat Metheny_
*Ahn Trio
*
EMI Classics


----------



## AClockworkOrange

I have been enjoying a day of *Bruckner*, courtesy of these wonderful live recordings by *Klaus Tennstedt and the London Philharmonic Orchestra.*

After listening to these, I really wish Tennstdet had recorded Bruckner's Ninth 


















​


----------



## Jos

Bach, goldbergvariations
Glenn Gould, 1981 recording

Prefer this one over the '55 recording which is a bit too frantic here and there for my taste.


----------



## tortkis

Ligeti: Kammerkonzert / Ramifications / Lux aeterna / Atmosphères (Wergo)


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Schoenberg, Suite.*

I've tried to like this, but it's eluding me, and I'm thinking that life's too short for irritations, so I think I'll put it on the back shelf.


----------



## Mika

Pierre Boulez Picks 10 Great Works of the 20th Century : http://soundcheck.wnyc.org/story/10-great-works-20th-century-pierre-boulezs-90th-birthday/

I. Edgard Varèse, Ameriques
II. Alban Berg, Three Pieces for Orchestra, Op. 6
III. Igor Stravinsky, The Rite of Spring
*IV. Béla Bartók, Music for Strings, Percussion, and Celesta*
V. Anton Webern, Six Pieces for Orchestra
VI. Luciano Berio, Sinfonia
VII. Karlheinz Stockhausen, Gruppen
VIII. Gustav Mahler, Symphony No. 6
IX. Arnold Schönberg, Erwartung
X. Pierre Boulez, Repons


----------



## alvynmcq

Dvorak String Quartet No.12 performed by the Cavani Quartet


----------



## Easy Goer

Berlioz - Les Nuits d'été · La mort de Cléopatre. Véronique Gens


----------



## Eramirez156

Karol Rathaus Symphony #1









Decca should rerelease the _Entartete Musik_ series, the majority are out of print.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Eramirez156 said:


> Karol Rathaus Symphony #1
> 
> View attachment 68965
> 
> 
> Decca should rerelease the _Entartete Musik_ series, the majority are out of print.


Amen. Nothing to do with the fact that I still hanker after two or three of them, of course...


----------



## Marschallin Blair

GregMitchell said:


> Callas's stunningly exciting *Medea* from Dallas, and one of the last times we hear her singing with such freedom and security. We might miss the powerhouse voice we hear in Florence under Gui and at La Scala under Bernstein, but this one under Rescigno adds further subtlety and nuance. She reminds us that it is _love_ that brings Medea to Colchis. Ideas of revenge come later. One of the great Callas performances, with a pretty good supporting cast in Vickers, Beganza and Zaccaria.


The Dallas _Medea_ is my all-round favorite of all of the Callas _Medeas_. The delicate and tender parts of Medea's psychology are better expressed by Callas in the Serafin performance- and the ending of the opera is done with more stentorian merciless ferocity with the Florence reading- but as far as listening to the entire opera from beginning-to-end, the Dallas is stunning in how dramatically compelling it is in its entirety.

I love that 'arsvocalis' high definition transfer, by the by. _;D_


----------



## AClockworkOrange

Another piece I have not listened to for some time - *Schubert's Ninth Symphony* performed by my one of my favourite Bruckner-ian forces - *Gunter Wand & the Berliner Philharmoniker*. I haven't listened to this recording for a long time so it should be interesting.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Haydn, Piano Sonatas 1 through 10.*

I'm needing some tonality right now.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Mackerras's first movement of Mozart's _Thirty-fourth_ is pure elation. He plays it fast but never rushed.

Shaft of light after shaft of light. 'Sunburst.' Then repeat.

_;D_










_Transcendental Etudes, Sonata in B Minor_










_Piano Sonata No. 1_


----------



## SimonNZ

Haydn's Symphonies 1-5 - Antal Dorati, cond.


----------



## Eramirez156

The arias from _L'amico Fritz_ are charming and the duet with Tito Schipa is a classic recording.


----------



## alvynmcq

Now onto Beethoven Cello Sonatas and Variations performed by Jacqueline du Pre and Daniel Barenboim


----------



## bejart

Pasquale Ricci (1732-1817): Symphony in E Flat, Op.2, No.6

Vanni Moretto conducting the Atalanta Fugiens


----------



## pmsummer

MIRI IT IS
_Songs & Instrumentals from Medieval England_
*The Dufay Collective*
with John Potter

Chandos


----------



## Jeff W

*Late post*

'Sup TC!









Beethoven's Piano Concertos No. 3 & 4. Robert Levin playing the pianoforte while John Eliot Gardiner led the Orchestre Révolutionnaire et Romantique.









Violin Concerto WoO 12, No. 3 & No. 6 by Louis Spohr. Ulf Hoelscher plays solo violin and the Berlin Radio Symphony Orchestra is led by Christian Frohlich.









Nikolai Rimsky-Korsakov and Sheherazade, the Russian Easter Festival Orchestra and the Capriccio Espagnol. Eugene Ormandy led the Philadelphia Orchestra.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Greg, you inspire me. . . . . . . on it goes.

Go 'full Medea'- or go home.

Divina, you can stay.

_;D_


----------



## KenOC

Georg Friedrich Haas: limited approximations, for 6 micro-tonally tuned pianos and orchestra (2010). An impressive noise! On YouTube (can't find a CD of this).


----------



## SimonNZ

KenOC said:


> Georg Friedrich Haas: limited approximations, for 6 micro-tonally tuned pianos and orchestra (2010). An impressive noise! On YouTube (can't find a CD of this).


Its part of this 4-cd set, along with a number of other remarkably strong works and performances:

http://www.prestoclassical.co.uk/r/Neos/NEOS11114-17


----------



## SeptimalTritone

pmsummer said:


> AHN-PLUGGED
> _Henji Bunch, Astor Piazzolla, Leonard Bernstein, Eric Ewazen, Michael Nyman, David Bowie/Pat Metheny_
> *Ahn Trio
> *
> EMI Classics


I really should check out their music. Thanks for the recommendation.


----------



## Itullian

Mozart with heart and soul.
Split violins, wonderful woodwinds, great tempi.
Classic


----------



## opus55

Mozart: Violin Sonatas
Rheinberger: Suite for Violin and Organ, Op.166


----------



## KenOC

Shostakovich, String Quartet No. 3, Pacifica Quartet. One of my favorites from DSCH's great cycle.


----------



## Guest

Just the Barber Symphony. I can imagine more incisive playing here and there, but this is a very good performance and recording. (I have the SACD version.)


----------



## bejart

Mozart: Serenade in B Flat, KV 361, "Gran Partita"

Alexander Schneider leading the Wind Soloists of the Chamber Orchestra of Europe


----------



## Mahlerian

Mozart: Piano Sonata in C K545, in B-flat K570, in D K576, in F K533/494
Mitsuko Uchida









Finishing up Uchida's sonata cycle.


----------



## opus55

Mahlerian said:


> Mozart: Piano Sonata in C K545, in B-flat K570, in D K576, in F K533/494
> Mitsuko Uchida
> 
> Finishing up Uchida's sonata cycle.


K.545 brings me memories of my childhood. I hated piano lessons 

Listening to Sibelius. Nos. 3, 1 and 4. You have to play this recording loud.


----------



## Pugg

Beethoven/Schubert: Trios / Bach: Sinfonias
Jascha Heifetz, William Primrose, Gregor Piatigorsky


----------



## opus55

Schumann: Symphony No. 1










It is finally spring season in the upper midwest of USA.


----------



## Celloman

Black Angels - Kronos SQ









Powerful, evocative, and as always, profoundly disturbing.


----------



## opus55

Schubert: Symphony No. 5










That's all folks. I had great evening listening. Going to bed as soon as the last movement comes to end :angel:


----------



## Pugg

Grieg:
"Peer Gynt Suites Nos. 1 & 2" (January 1967 2, 10, the 31st New York, Philharmonic Hall),
"Norwegian Dance No. 2", " March of the Trolls Op.54-4" (October 12, 1965 New York, Manhattan Center)
Sibelius:
"Valse Triste" (December 8, 1969 New York, Philharmonic Hall),
"The Swan of Tuonela" (March 8, 1973 New York, Columbia 30 Avenue studio),
"Finlandia" (February 16, 1965 New York, Manhattan Center)
New York Philharmonic


----------



## tortkis

Barbara Monk Feldman: Soft Horizons (New World Records)








Soft Horizons (2012) for piano - Aki Takahashi
String Quartet No. 1 - Desert-scape (2004) - FLUX Quartet
The Chaco Wilderness (2005) for The DownTown Ensemble

I liked _The Northern Shore_ very much, so I was glad to find this new recording of Barbara Monk Feldman's music. Like the music of her husband (Morton Feldman), her music is generally quiet and sparse, but it is more lyrical. I hope more recordings of her music will be released.


----------



## Pugg

​*Verdi : Stiffelio *.
*Carreras*/ Sass/ Manuguerra.
Lamberto Gardelli conducting.


----------



## Blancrocher

Luigi Nono: Prometeo (Andre Richard, etc.)

https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PL5F43A88FCD0176A1


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Herreweghe's third, and, arguably, best recording of Bach's *B Minor Mass*. Some may decry the small forces used, but the sound is spectacular and the performance vital and alive.


----------



## Blancrocher

Nono: La Lontananza Nostalgica Utopica Futura






*p.s.*

I'll also have to track down other recordings, which vary a lot. For those interested, here's a discussion of the work and a survey of recordings:

http://www.lafolia.com/nonos-shrug-at-immortality-la-lontananza-nostalgica-utopica-futura/

The only one I've got is the Kremer version that's paired with Hay que caminar... Which I like.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

From one religiously inspired work to another.

Almost impossible to divorce Messiaen's work from the circumstances of its composition, a listening is always an immensely spiritual experience, whatever one's beliefs. I happen to be a humanist.


----------



## Pugg

​*Mozart : Opera Arias
Lucia Popp.*:tiphat:


----------



## Blancrocher

via Spotify:

Berio: Transcriptions, including his "Rendering" of Schubert's 10th (Chailly). A fascinating album.


----------



## Pugg

​Donizetti: Lucia di Lammermoor.
Gruberova/ Krauss/ Bruson.

Pity Krauss recorded this earlier in his career


----------



## bejart

Antonio Vivaldi (1678-1741): Concerto in D Major, RV 93

Il Giardino Armonico


----------



## Vasks

_Spinning some records today_

*Kostov - Youth Overture (Stefanov/Balkanton)
Prokofiev - Piano Concerto #1 (Browning/RCA)
Shostakovich - Suite from "The Bolt" (M. Shostakovich/Melodiya Angel)*


----------



## Jeff W

Good morning TC from bright and sunny Albany! Not too much listening went on last night....









Two by Prokofiev started off the listening. 'Peter and the Wolf' and the 'Lt. Kije' suite. Mario Rossi led the Vienna State Opera Orchestra. Boris Karloff was the narrator in 'Peter and the Wolf' in what is by far my favorite version.









Only other thing I listened to that fits this thread was the Violin Concertos No. 4 & 11 by Louis Spohr. Ulf Hoelscher played the solo violin and the Berlin Radio Symphony Orchestra was led by Christian Frohlich. Pleasant works but not all that memorable...


----------



## joen_cph

*Pascal Bentoiu *(1927 Romania - ): String Quartets 1+2 / LP

Hadn´t heard of him, in spite of an impressive list of works comprising 8 symphonies and 6 string quartets (http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pascal_Bentoiu), but grabbed a cheap LP.

A quite introvert, intimate style it seems, and not too naively folksy-tuneful either, with some mild 20th-century traits ... The 2nd Quartet has a good deal of gentle knocking on the instruments, and ends like that too. I like these works. There´s an apparently fine piano concerto and some symphonies by him to be found on you-tube.


----------



## Andolink

*Tristan Murail*: _Les Partage des eaux_ (1995-96)
BBC Symphony Orchestra/Pierre-André Valade


----------



## Orfeo

*Heino Eller*
Sonatina in F, Eight Pieces, Estonian Dance, Preludes (Books I, II), Toccata in B, 
Piano Sonata no. II, 13 Pieces on Estonian Motifs, etc.
-Stan Lassmann, piano.

*Eduard Tubin*
Three Pieces, Capriccios I & II, Meditation, Ballade, Suite on Estonian Dances, etc.
-Arvo Leibur, violin.
-Vardo Rumessen, piano.

*Erkki Melartin*
Six Pieces, Legends I & II, The Melancholy Garden, The Mysterious Forrest, 
Sonata (Fantasia apocalyptica).
-Maria Lettberg, piano.


----------



## csacks

Good morning TC, from a cold and misty morning down here in Viña del Mar, listening to Bruch´s Violin Concerti, performed by Salvatore Accardo, The Gewandhauseorchester Leipzig cinducted bu Kurt Masur. A perfect performance, full of emotion.


----------



## Albert7

Yesterday and the day before I heard this lovely album!

iTunes download.


----------



## D Smith

Listening to some favourite piano recordings today. The Argerich debut disc is probably my most listened to piano recital, and the Horowitz Discovered Treasures one of his best, even though it was compiled from recordings that never made it to the original releases. Love his Clementi and Chopin Raindrops Prelude. Both discs highly recommended.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Sheer delight. Tear is possibly questionable as Benedict butDame Janet in top form as Beatrice and Eda-Pierre is also terrific. Fantastic support from Thomas Allen, Jules Bastin and Helen Watts, and of course sparkling playing from the LSO under Sir Colin Davis. What a lovely way to spend the afternoon.


----------



## Pugg

​*Offenbach: Gaite Parisienne.*
Boston Pops .


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

F. J. Haydn - String Quartet Op. 76 No. 2 in D minor, 'Fifths' (Eder Quartet).









Wonderful rendition of the Fifths Quartet - definitely recommended. The Eder Quartet plays in a very smooth, balanced way, but the ensemble sounds in no way mechanical - there is a nice element of spontaneity and 'bite' here as well.


----------



## abbado71

Not so bad!!
Although very good !


----------



## elgar's ghost

Mahler etc. pt. II

Today:


----------



## millionrainbows

Piano music:


----------



## Mahlerian

Mozart: Piano Variations K24, 25, 179, 180, 264
Ingrid Haebler


----------



## padraic

This Tannhauser overture is goosebump-level stuff


----------



## Blancrocher

via Spotify:

Ingram Marshall: September Canons, etc. (Yale Philharmonia, etc.); Peteris Vasks: "Distant Light" Violin Concerto, Musica dolorosa, and Viatore (Swedish Chamber Orchestra, etc.)


----------



## millionrainbows

Joel Gressel: Computer music


----------



## padraic

Starting with the Te Deum


----------



## Morimur

*Tarun Bhattacharya - (1990) Raga Gujari Todi*


----------



## maestro267

*d'Indy*: Poème des rivages
Luxembourg PO/Krivine

*Strauss*: Ein Heldenleben
Chicago SO/Reiner


----------



## MagneticGhost

WOW!!

Listen to this

Haas: Cello Concerto 

This guy is officially my favourite living composer.


----------



## SimonNZ

Haydn's Symphonies 6-8 (Le Matin, Le Midi, Le Soir) - Antal Dorati, cond.


----------



## George O

Ralph Vaughan Williams (1872-1953)

Sancta Civitas

Ian Partridge, tenor
John Shirley-Quirk, baritone
Boys of King's Choir, Cambridge
The Bach Choir
London Symphony Orchestra / David Willcocks

Benedicite

Heather Harper, soprano
The Bach Choir
London Symphony Orchestra / David Willcocks

notwithstanding the cover,
on Odeon (Great Britain), from 1968


----------



## Morimur

MagneticGhost said:


> WOW!!
> 
> Listen to this
> 
> Haas: Cello Concerto
> 
> This guy is officially my favourite living composer.


He's unjustifiably infrequently recorded and I am not sure why. Guy's a master.


----------



## MagneticGhost

Morimur said:


> He's unjustifiably infrequently recorded and I am not sure why. Guy's a master.


Yes - there's hardly anthing out there. A smattering on the Donaueschinger Musiktage compilations. A couple of other discs.
Youtube is where it's all at. 
Don't understand why either.


----------



## Guest

A very enjoyable evening with the Faust of Gounod.


----------



## Eramirez156

Sergio Fiorentino, the French Suite no.5 and a number of transcriptions.


----------



## alvynmcq

Tonights pre bedtime listening


----------



## DiesIraeCX

*Shostakovich: Piano Trio 2*

*Shostakovich*: _Piano Trio #2_ (Gilels, Rostropovich, Kogan)

Giving Shosta' another go.


----------



## Vronsky

*Maurice Ravel -- Daphnis et Chloé · Pavane for a Dead Princess · Boléro*









Maurice Ravel, Valery Gergiev, London Symphony Chorus, London Symphony Orchestra -- Daphnis et Chloé *·* Pavane for a Dead Princess *·* Boléro


----------



## ProudSquire

*Beethoven *

String Quartet No. 13 in B♭ major, op. 130
Quartetto Italiano









*Carl Nielsen *

Symphony No. 6 "Sinfonia semplice"
The National Orchestra of Sweden
Neeme Järvi


----------



## pmsummer

SPEM IN ALIUM
*Thomas Tallis*
The Tallis Scholars
Peter Phillips, director

Gimell


----------



## bejart

John Marsh (1752-1828): Symphony No.3 in D Major

Ian Graham-Jones conducting the Chichester Concert


----------



## Guest

I received a used copy of this set today. If anyone else has it, did it come with a booklet? The back of the box mentions one, but my set doesn't have one. Anyway, Sonatas No.1-3 today. Very bold playing--perhaps dominated by the piano a bit much.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Shostakovich, Symphony No. 10*


----------



## Manxfeeder

MagneticGhost said:


> WOW!!
> 
> Listen to this
> 
> Haas: Cello Concerto
> 
> This guy is officially my favourite living composer.


I've finished Shostakovich, so I'm trying this one.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

elgars ghost said:


> Mahler etc. pt. II
> 
> Today:


I especially love Barbara Bonney's treatment of Berg's "_Die Nachtigall_" from the added sweetner of the _Seven Early Songs _on that Chailly Mahler CD.

Thumbs up.


----------



## Guest

MagneticGhost said:


> WOW!!
> 
> Listen to this
> 
> Haas: Cello Concerto
> 
> This guy is officially my favourite living composer.


Dang...is there a CD of it? I don't see one anywhere except for that YT video.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

> GregMitchell: From one religiously inspired work to another.
> 
> Almost impossible to divorce Messiaen's work from the circumstances of its composition, a listening is always an immensely spiritual experience, whatever one's beliefs. I happen to be a humanist.


. . . '_radical'_ humanist.

_;D_

I've got to get that Messiaen cd.


----------



## Selby

Anthony Pateras: Blood Stretched Out (2014) for solo piano


----------



## hpowders

J.S. Bach Six Sonatas for Violin and Harpsichord
Giuliano Carmignola, baroque violin
Andrea Marcon, harpsichord

One of the better versions, but does not displace the wonderful Podger/Pinnock set.


----------



## brotagonist

Now Listening:









CPE Bach 4 Symphonies
Koopman/Amsterdam BO


----------



## Marschallin Blair

The weather's like late hot August right now in Southern California. This music sounds _sooooo _good to me right now after being in the sun for so long. If there's anything that's a salve to my sunburn besides aloe vera, its the caressing, dulcet tones of young Kiri's voice.


----------



## hpowders

J.S. Bach Six Sonatas for Violin and Harpsichord
Florence Malgoire, baroque violin
Blandine Rannou, harpsichord

I bought this CD set because Ms. Rannou is one of my favorite Bach harpsichordists.
Unfortunately, Ms. Malgoire plays here like Yehudi Menuhin late in life-the sincerity is there, but the wavering intonation is painful to listen to. Deliberate tempos don't help.

A major disappointment for me.


----------



## millionrainbows

Marschallin Blair said:


> The weather's like late hot August right now in Southern California. This music sounds _sooooo _good to me right now after being in the sun for so long. If there's anything that's a salve to my sunburn besides aloe vera, its the caressing, dulcet tones of young Kiri's voice.


I've got that Kiri 2-CD on EMI; Found it in a cut-out bin. It has her singing Ave Maria, and my favorite is "I Feel Pretty." The booklet has a great picture of her at her wedding, in a beautiful white dress. I was in love from then on.


----------



## Itullian

I always return to this set.
Something about the intimacy of the sound totally captivates me.


----------



## hpowders

Brahms Piano Quintet
Barry Douglas, piano
Tokyo String Quartet

One of the best performances of this terrific music I have ever heard.
Why this winner of the Tchaikovsky International Piano Competition didn't have a bigger career is a mystery to me.


----------



## millionrainbows

*Lou Harrison: *_*La Koro Sutro *_(New Albion). Featuring his American Gamelon Orchestra. There's great choral work, interspersed with these great gamelon bells ringing. Something very pure and touching about this music. Lou Harrrison is one of the greatest American composers. This is one I go to again and again, to show off my stereo to myself.


----------



## pmsummer

*For Rolf Smedvig, may he rest in light eternal.*


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

Disc 2: Beethoven's Piano Sonatas 30, 31 & 32


----------



## bejart

Johann Nepomuk Hummel (1778-1837): Flute Sonata in D Major, Op.50

Clive Conway, flute -- Christine Croshaw, piano -- Norbert Blume, viola


----------



## Easy Goer

Kempe Conducts: Rimsky-Korsakov, Weinberger & Dvorak.


----------



## Selby

Morton Feldman
Triadic Memories
Marilyn Nonken, piano


----------



## tortkis

Scelsi: Uaxuctum - Bavarian Radio Symphony Chorus-Choir / Bavarian Radio Symphony Orchestra / Pomarico, Emilio
from Musica Viva Festival 2008 set (Neos)








astounding piece.


----------



## senza sordino

I've been listening to a lot of string orchestra music at work. Including the following:
Grieg Holberg Suite
View attachment 69022

Janacek Idyll
View attachment 69023

Dvorak and Tchaikovsky Serenade for Strings
View attachment 69024


and at home I put on this CD
Mahler symphony #10, I'm very unfamiliar with this music. 
View attachment 69025


----------



## brotagonist

Orff Carmina Burana









Ormandy/Philadelphia

Much more interesting than I thought the first time around last summer.


----------



## Albert7

Yuja Wang on Liszt Piano Concerto 1.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Before there was speed metal, before there were the heady Levantine exoticisms of Maurice Jarre's score to _Lawrence of Arabia_- there was Alan Hovhaness'_ Exile Symphony_.










The outer parts of the Lyrita Boult _Tintagel _ have climaxes that would make Strauss smile.










"The Forrest Before Dawn": I love the opening of this ballet.


----------



## Mahlerian

Tchaikovsky: Pique Dame
Yuri Marusin, Nancy Gustafson, Felicity Palmer, London Philharmonic Orchestra, cond. Davis


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mozart : Piano concertos 17/20
Barenboim *


----------



## agoukass

Debussy: Suite Bergamasque, Reverie, etc.
Walter Gieseking, piano

I have many recordings of Debussy's piano music in my collection, Gieseking's performances are revelatory.


----------



## SimonNZ

Haydn's Symphonies 9-12 - Antal Dorati, cond.


----------



## EDaddy

Just discovering Delius for the first time. How did I miss this guy and his most enchanted music? Really enjoying pretty much everything I have heard here. Brigg Fair is amazing; what a vivid musical journey. His music shows some likeness to Debussy at times, perhaps Ravel, even Dvorak... and yet somehow retaining something of his own voice all the while.

This particular collection with Mackerras at the helm is simply marvelous. How did I miss this?!

Anyone else here have any appreciation for this guy? It doesn't seem to be a name you hear a lot. Can't for the life of me figure out why.

Good stuff.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Tchaikovsky / Muti*
Manfred symphony


----------



## senza sordino

EDaddy said:


> View attachment 69027
> 
> 
> Just discovering Delius for the first time. How did I miss this guy and his most enchanted music? Really enjoying pretty much everything I have heard here. Brigg Fair is amazing; what a vivid musical journey. His music shows some likeness to Debussy at times, perhaps Ravel, even Dvorak... and yet somehow retaining something of his own voice all the while.
> 
> This particular collection with Mackerras at the helm is simply marvelous. How did I miss this?!
> 
> Anyone else here have any appreciation for this guy? It doesn't seem to be a name you hear a lot. Can't for the life of me figure out why.
> 
> Good stuff.


I own this CD, I like it too. Though it's my mother who's the bigger Delius fan. I like to call him Dreamius, because his music is tranquil and dreamy, lovely and serene. I've played this CD when she's come to visit me. I had the chance to perform in an orchestra, A Walk to the Paradise Garden. That experience was unforgettable.


----------



## Balthazar

*Adès ~ Piano Quintet*. The Arditti Quartet joins the composer at the keyboard.

*K. A. Hartmann ~ Symphonies 7-8*. Vänskä (7) and Metzmacher (8) lead the Netherlands RSO in the final two symphonies. I will be returning to this set often. Intriguing music from a fascinating individual.

*Haydn ~ Piano Sonatas Nos. 55-62*. Buchbinder plays the final eight piano sonatas (Hob. XVI:41-42; 47-52). My appreciation of Haydn has increased immensely with my recent listening through of the complete piano sonatas. Next up: the piano trios.
























As springtime has arrived full force in the Midwest, I am spending far more time outside and have fallen 50 (!) pages behind, so virtual likes to all!


----------



## Marschallin Blair

EDaddy said:


> View attachment 69027
> 
> 
> Just discovering Delius for the first time. How did I miss this guy and his most enchanted music? Really enjoying pretty much everything I have heard here. Brigg Fair is amazing; what a vivid musical journey. His music shows some likeness to Debussy at times, perhaps Ravel, even Dvorak... and yet somehow retaining something of his own voice all the while.
> 
> This particular collection with Mackerras at the helm is simply marvelous. How did I miss this?!
> 
> Anyone else here have any appreciation for this guy? It doesn't seem to be a name you hear a lot. Can't for the life of me figure out why.
> 
> Good stuff.


I do.

I love the _Florida Suite_- especially the Handley for the reading and the Boughton for the sound engineering.


----------



## agoukass

Beethoven, Rossini, Mendelssohn, Brahms: Overtures
BBC Symphony Orchestra
Arturo Toscanini, conductor

From the EMI Icons Toscanini set.


----------



## Josh

Kiss kiss, bang bang.


----------



## SimonNZ

Nono's Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz

Slavka Taskova, soprano, Maruzio Pollini, piano, Claudio Abbado, cond.


----------



## Blancrocher

Thomas Adès: Anthology (performed by Adès & co.)


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

F. J. Haydn - Piano Sonata No. 35 in A-Flat Major; Piano Sonata No. 36 in C Major; Piano Sonata No. 37 in E Major (Rudolf Buchbinder).









Excellent, dynamic and cheerful sonatas.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Verdi : Macbeth*.
*Milnes/ Cossoto / Carreras/ raimondi.
Riccardo Muti on his best.*


----------



## SilverSurfer

Third quartet by Héctor Parra (Barcelona, 1976, based in Paris), Aracne, with the Tana creating a spiderweb:

http://www.francemusique.fr/emissio...-arriaga-turina-et-piazzolla-04-29-2015-16-36


----------



## SimonNZ

Messiaen's Fête Des Belles Eaux - Sextet Jeanne Loriod


----------



## tdc

*Brahms* - Alto Rhapsody and Symphony No. 4










Really glad I picked up this excellent set! Been listening to it quite a bit lately.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

An excellent live performance of Vaughan Williams 5th, given by the BBC SO under Andrew Davis at the Proms in 2007, coupled with a no less excellent performance of the Mass in G Minor with the BBC Singers under Andrew Carwood.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Marschallin Blair said:


> The outer parts of the Lyrita Boult _Tintagel _ have climaxes that would make Strauss smile.


I used to have that Bax disc on LP. I need to get the CD.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Mahlerian said:


> Tchaikovsky: Pique Dame
> Yuri Marusin, Nancy Gustafson, Felicity Palmer, London Philharmonic Orchestra, cond. Davis


Marusin might be an acquired taste vocally, but he's a dramatic artist of the first order. This DVD is absolutely thrilling and the performance that first switched me on to Tchaikovsky's great opera.


----------



## Pugg

Prokofiev: Symphony No. 5; Sibelius: Symphony No. 5
DRSO/Tuxen


----------



## bejart

George Frideric Handel (1685-1759): Concerto Grosso in E Minor, Op.6, No.3, HWV 321

Orpheus Chamber Orchestra


----------



## Morimur

*Snehasish Mozumder - (1999) Mandolin Dreams*


----------



## papsrus

GregMitchell said:


> I used to have that Bax disc on LP. I need to get the CD.


I just got that Bax / Boult CD recently, specifically for Tintagel, which I'd never heard until stumbling upon it by chance on my local classical station. Really enjoy it.


----------



## Cesare Impalatore

Sergei Rachmaninov: Piano Concerto No. 4
Arturo Benedetti Michelangeli


----------



## Vasks

_LPs_

*Adam - Overture to "If I Were King" (Wolff/London STS)
Kalkbrenner - Grand Quintet, Op. 81 (Boehm, et al/Turnabout)
Dvorak - Slavonic Dances, Op. 46 (Szell/Columbia)*


----------



## brotagonist

Dvořák String Quartet 12; Piano Quintet
Firkusny, Juillard

What a marvellous find! I know barely any Dvořák, not even the few Symphonies I bought last year, and I admit he hasn't been a _chomping at the bit trying to get more_ composer for me, but I definitely underestimated him. I had initially grouped him in the class of Slavic composers who tried to instil folk and peasant melodies into their works and, for me, he was just yet another one of them. Bartók and Janáček managed to break out of the nationalism to produce some jaw-dropping new music, but Dvořák appeared to remain more in the prevailing idiom... or so I thought!

Well, the SQ 12 is heavily imbued with Slavic folk melodies, but it is a most charming piece. The showstopper for me, however, is the Piano Quintet  I've never heard anything like this! It is ravishingly gorgeous.


----------



## Polyphemus

brotagonist said:


> View attachment 69041
> 
> 
> Dvořák String Quartet 12; Piano Quintet
> Firkusny, Juillard
> 
> What a marvellous find! I know barely any Dvořák, not even the few Symphonies I bought last year, and I admit he hasn't been a _chomping at the bit trying to get more_ composer for me, but I definitely underestimated him. I had initially grouped him in the class of Slavic composers who tried to instil folk and peasant melodies into their works and, for me, he was just yet another one of them. Bartók and Janáček managed to break out of the nationalism to produce some jaw-dropping new music, but Dvořák appeared to remain more in the prevailing idiom... or so I thought!
> 
> Well, the SQ 12 is heavily imbued with Slavic folk melodies, but it is a most charming piece. The showstopper for me, however, is the Piano Quintet  I've never heard anything like this! It is ravishingly gorgeous.


A lot of joy awaits you, enjoy. A suggestion if I might.


----------



## Blancrocher

via Tidal:

Jonathan Harvey: The Essential Works (Harvey, Mead, etc.)


----------



## brotagonist

Polyphemus said:


> A lot of joy awaits you, enjoy. A suggestion if I might.
> 
> View attachment 69042


Thanks! I read about his glorious later works, including the ravishing String Quintet you mention, in the liner notes to the album. I will YT shortly


----------



## brotagonist

Just about to be playing (thanks, Polyphemus!):

Dvořák String Quintet, Op. 97
Stamitz Quartet +1


----------



## Morimur

*Wajahat Khan - (1995) Rag Yaman Kalyan • Rag Gaoti*


----------



## Pugg

​*Massenet : Herodiade.*
*Fleming*/ Domingo/ Zajick/ Pons.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Mahler etc. pt. III:


----------



## Marschallin Blair

The string playing on Stokowski's own orchestration of the 1927 Philadelphia _Toccata and Fugue in D Minor_ has to be heard to be believed. No wonder Karajan was in awe of the man's abilities. The Grammofono 2000 refurbishment on this electrical recording is fantastic sounding in every way. The recording sounds like it was from the mid-forties and not the late-twenties. Where are such conductors to be found today?- 'wizards,' actually. _;D_










Rachmaninov: _Suite No. 1 in G Minor,_ Op. 5










_Sonata in C Major_, K. 303


----------



## Manxfeeder

EDaddy said:


> Just discovering Delius for the first time. How did I miss this guy and his most enchanted music?
> 
> Anyone else here have any appreciation for this guy? It doesn't seem to be a name you hear a lot. Can't for the life of me figure out why.


Another Delius fan here. I like Beacham at the helm.

One thing about his music is, a lot of times I get so caught up in the sound, I forget to listen.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Bruckner, Mass No. 1*

Bruckner + Jochum. I'm awake now.


----------



## brotagonist

Tomorrow's Music Today!

Scriabin Le Poème de l'Extase
Boulez/Chicago


----------



## DiesIraeCX

*Schubert: Fantasia for Four Hands*

*Franz Schubert*: _Fantasia for Four Hands in F minor, D. 940_

Murray Perahia and Radu Lupu

Wonderful


----------



## brotagonist

I think I'll be making time for my Ashkenazy/Deutsches SO Berlin recording of Scriabin this weekend  I enjoyed...

Scriabin Le Poème de l'Extase
Boulez/Chicago

so much that I'm just giving it another go


----------



## George O

Robert Schumann (1810-1856)

Dichterliebe, op 48
Liederkreis, op 24

songs cycles by Heinrich Heine (1797-1856)

Dietrich Fischer-Dieskau, baritone
Jörg Demus, piano

on Deutsche Grammophon (Germany), from 1965

In the lovely month of May
When all buds were sprouting,
'Twas then that in my heart
The dawn of love did break.

In the lovely month of May
When all birds were singing,
Then I confessed to her
My longing and desire.


----------



## gHeadphone

Beautiful Beethoven


----------



## omega

*Beethoven*
_Symphony No.9_
Luba Orgonasova | Anne-Sophie von Otter | Anthony Rolfe Johnson | Gilles Cachemaille | Moteverdi Choir
John Eliot Gardiner | Orchestre Révolutionnaire et Romantique


----------



## Morimur

*Nishat Khan - (1996) Meeting of Angels (Ensemble Gilles Binchois)*


----------



## schigolch




----------



## KenOC

pmsummer writes: "*For Rolf Smedvig, may he rest in light eternal*."

Some years ago I read an article on Mr. Smedvig that claimed he could inflate an auto tire with his lungs. Impressive if true, or even if close to it!


----------



## EDaddy

senza sordino said:


> I own this CD, I like it too. Though it's my mother who's the bigger Delius fan. I like to call him Dreamius, because his music is tranquil and dreamy, lovely and serene. I've played this CD when she's come to visit me. I had the chance to perform in an orchestra, A Walk to the Paradise Garden. That experience was unforgettable.


Dreamy is a good word to describe it. Sometimes taking a dreamy spin is just what my soul needs. Been under a lot of stress and strain lately so this CD was a well-timed discovery for me. As it is a two CD set, I have been discovering it a few pieces at a time (I tend to do that with new music: start with one, two, sometimes three pieces and then re-absorb them for a bit before moving on). I just arrived at Paradise Garden and Florida Suite. I can see how performing Paradise Garden in an orchestra could be an unforgettable experience. I'm mesmerized. 

Which part or instrument did you play?


----------



## Mahlerian

Mozart: Variations K265, K352, K353, K354, K398
Ingrid Haebler


----------



## EDaddy

Marschallin Blair said:


> I do.
> 
> I love the _Florida Suite_- especially the Handley for the reading and the Boughton for the sound engineering.


I just got to the Florida Suite and I'm hooked. Conjures up images of a trip my wife and I took to the Keys a few years ago.

I will have to check these out.


----------



## jim prideaux

noted with some interest a thread concerned with the question as to the greatness of Glazunov!
As ever the majority appear reticent in whatever praise they feel able to administer to an already besieged reputation (spirited and learned observations from dholling excepted) so time to return to two symphonies that I have such a regard for......or is it time to reconsider?

Glazunov 4th and 5th Symphonies performed by Rozhdestvensky and the USSR Ministry of Culture S.O.

......and as soon as the 4th begins I am instantly reminded of why I enjoy this music so much!


----------



## SeptimalTritone

Feldman String Quartet 2, Flux Quartet, disc 3.


----------



## DiesIraeCX

*Op. 101, 106 - Limited Approximations*

*Beethoven*: _Piano Sonata #28, Op. 101_ (Solomon) -- _Piano Sonata #29, "Hammerklavier" Op. 106_ (Pollini)

The 'Hammerklavier' is nearly the piano sonata equivalent of String Quartet No. 13 w/Grosse Fuge, Beethoven's "*supreme enigma*" as Jan Swafford calls it. I'm still trying to crack its code. I'm still trying to "figure out" Op. 131, for that matter.

*Charles Rosen* calls Piano Sonata #28, Op. 101 one of Beethoven's Romantic works, or Romantic experiments, along the cyclical works of 1812 - 1816, _Piano Sonata #27_, _Cello Sonatas #4 and #5_, and _An die Ferne Geliebte_. I quote, "Piano Sonata op. 101 begins as if in the middle of a musical paragraph; in other words, here is an essay in, or at least a movement towards, the open forms of the Romantic period. The harmonic structure of the finale of op. 101 has an unclassical looseness that brings it close to many works of Mendelssohn. The exposition is as classical as any other of Beethoven's, but the development consists entirely of a fugue, its opening is completely detached from what precedes, and it remains in the tonic minor throughout. This is a way of evading classical tension (harmonically here) and reaching the relaxed expansion of large Romantic forms." (The Classical Style)

















-------

*Georg Friedrich Haas*: _Limited Approximations_


----------



## Mika

Pierre Boulez Picks 10 Great Works of the 20th Century : http://soundcheck.wnyc.org/story/10-great-works-20th-century-pierre-boulezs-90th-birthday//

I. Edgard Varèse, Ameriques
II. Alban Berg, Three Pieces for Orchestra, Op. 6
III. Igor Stravinsky, The Rite of Spring
IV. Béla Bartók, Music for Strings, Percussion, and Celesta
*V. Anton Webern, Six Pieces for Orchestra*
VI. Luciano Berio, Sinfonia
VII. Karlheinz Stockhausen, Gruppen
VIII. Gustav Mahler, Symphony No. 6
IX. Arnold Schönberg, Erwartung
X. Pierre Boulez, Repons


----------



## LancsMan

*Antoine Brumel: Missa 'Et ecce terrae motus'; Sequentia 'Dies irae'* Huelgas Ensemble directed by Paul van Nevel on Sony








Just arrived home after nearly two weeks away (from home and music), and returning to musical life by wallowing in the rich sound of the mass 'Et ecce terrae motus' for 12 voices. Quite wonderful. The contrasting sequentia 'Dies irae' is characterful in a somewhat more antiquated medieval style.


----------



## SeptimalTritone

Mika said:


> Pierre Boulez Picks 10 Great Works of the 20th Century : http://soundcheck.wnyc.org/story/10-great-works-20th-century-pierre-boulezs-90th-birthday//
> 
> I. Edgard Varèse, Ameriques
> II. Alban Berg, Three Pieces for Orchestra, Op. 6
> III. Igor Stravinsky, The Rite of Spring
> IV. Béla Bartók, Music for Strings, Percussion, and Celesta
> *V. Anton Webern, Six Pieces for Orchestra*
> VI. Luciano Berio, Sinfonia
> VII. Karlheinz Stockhausen, Gruppen
> VIII. Gustav Mahler, Symphony No. 6
> IX. Arnold Schönberg, Erwartung
> X. Pierre Boulez, Repons
> 
> View attachment 69057


Yes!!! Webern's Six Pieces for Orchestra is outstanding stuff.


----------



## EDaddy

Manxfeeder said:


> Another Delius fan here. I like Beacham at the helm.
> 
> One thing about his music is, a lot of times I get so caught up in the sound, I forget to listen.


His music does have a way of sweeping one away into a reverie. In that sense, I suppose it is a different kind of listening experience. The music kind of works on you, the listener, more so than the other way around sometimes.

Will have to check out Beecham's interpretation sometime. I can imagine him whipping up a good stew.


----------



## tortkis

Scelsi: String Quartets - Arditti String Quartet (from Scelsi Collection Vol. 5, Stradivarius)


----------



## Mahlerian

Mahler: Symphony No. 3 in D minor
London Philharmonic Orchestra, cond. Tennstedt









Tennstedt believed in the supremacy of the "Two Ms," Mozart and Mahler. Sometimes I agree with him.


----------



## LancsMan

*Manuel Cardoso: Requiem* The Tallis Scholars directed by Peter Phillips on Gimell








Not a composer that is well known to me - I have but this one disc. However this Requiem is very impressive.


----------



## millionrainbows

Very nice, refreshing chamber music. Good for ushering in summer with limes and fresh food, cold drinks.


----------



## millionrainbows

SeptimalTritone said:


> Feldman String Quartet 2, Flux Quartet, disc 3.


Feldman, DVD, String Quartet No. 2, all 6 hours of it, on one disc.


----------



## Haydn man

Not had much time of late to listen to music but I seem to have been spending most of it on these 2 sets
Sibelius is really growing on me and the 2nd symphony in particular 
Nielsen i am not that familiar with but I am rectifying that currently


----------



## alvynmcq

tonights exploration


----------



## cwarchc

No 10 from this set


----------



## Eramirez156

Guillaume Boni-Motets


----------



## SimonNZ

Haydn's Symphonies 13-16 - Antal Dorati, cond.


----------



## millionrainbows

Harmonically rich, tasty. Sylvan winds. David Burge, piano (remember his column in _Keyboard_ magazine?). John Harbison and Arthur Weisburg conduct! An all-star cast...


----------



## pmsummer

ENGLISH ROYAL FUNERAL MUSIC
*Henry Purcell, Thomas Morley, Thomas Tomkins, Thomas Weelkes*
Vov Luminis
Lionel Meunier; direction

Ricercar


----------



## millionrainbows

This is the best Bach I've heard in a long time.


----------



## Triplets

millionrainbows said:


> This is the best Bach I've heard in a long time.


 I agree. Schepkin's WTC are the best I've ever heard, and you should try his Goldbergs


----------



## bejart

Karl Ditters von Dittersdorf (1739-1799): Flute Concerto in E Minor

Mircea Ratiu conducting the Cluj-Napoca Philharmonic Orchestra -- Gavril Castea, flute


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

I picked a random symphony by Vaughan Williams to see if I would like it. Previously I've only listened to the 7th and that put me off his music a little bit unfortunately. I just finished no. 8 and I'm so glad I took the time to revisit his symphonic music again.










Orchestration is amazing here, especially in the percussion, celesta and harp parts. I like this work, but I still think I should listen to much more of his music before I can make an opinion of it in general.


----------



## pmsummer

STRING QUARTETS
*Bedřich Smetena, Leoš Janáček*
Jerusalem Quartet

Harmonia Mundi

I mean, who can resist a face like that?


----------



## ProudSquire

*Max Reger*

Variations and Fugue in A Major on a theme by *Mozart* Op. 132

Karl Böhm
Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra

*Beethoven*

Variations in F Major WoO 40 for piano and violin on the theme
"_Se vuol ballare_" from *Mozart*`s "_Le Nozze di Figaro_"

Eva Ander, piano
Peter Glatte, violin

Twelve Variations for Cello & Piano in F major, Op.66 on *Mozart's* Opera 
'_The Magic Flute_' Thema "_Ein Mädchen oder Weibchen_".

Mischa Maisky, Cello
Martha Argerich, Piano

*Mozart*

9 Variations on a Minuet by Duport, K573
Dubravka Tomšič, Piano

:tiphat:


----------



## KenOC

John Adams, Gnarly Buttons. The more I hear this little clarinet concerto the better I like it.


----------



## bejart

Mozart: Piano Concerto No.21 in C Major, KV 467

Sir Neville Marriner conducting the Academy of St.Martin-in-the-Fields -- Alfred Brendel, piano


----------



## brotagonist

CPE Bach 4 Symphonies
Koopman/Amsterdam Baroque O


----------



## opus55

Berg & Beethoven Violin Concertos
_Isabelle Faust
Orchestra Mozart | Claudio Abbado_


----------



## Balthazar

*Schumann ~ Kreisleriana, Op. 16*. Martha Argerich. Remarkable that he wrote this in four days.


----------



## opus55

Jean-Féry Rebel: Les Élémens
Jean-Philippe Rameau: Castor et Pollux Suite

_L'Orfeo Barockorchester | Michi Gaigg_


----------



## brotagonist

Martinů The Epic of Gilgamesh (1954-55)
Bělohlávek/Prague SO

Fascinating.


----------



## Pugg

​*Mozart: Piano concertos 19&20 
Murray Perahia*


----------



## SimonNZ

"Guitar Music of Chile" - José Antonio Escobar, guitar


----------



## Easy Goer

Bedrich Smetana - Má Vlast


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

SimonNZ said:


> "Guitar Music of Chile" - José Antonio Escobar, guitar


Terrific guitarist I came across for the first the first time this year.


----------



## Eramirez156

before i turn in for the night, Dinu Lipatti's 1947 UK Columbia recordings.


----------



## Pugg

​*Haydn*:The seven last words .
B.P / *Muti *


----------



## Blancrocher

via Spotify:

Murail: Le Partage Des Eaux; Contes Cruels; Sillages (Valade)


----------



## Heliogabo

*Silvestre Revueltas today*

I´ve been listening a lot of music today.
Specially this recent acquisition









*Silvestre Revueltas*
_Centennial anthology
1899-1999
15 masterpieces
_

I was searching for this recordings of maestro Eduardo Mata with the New Philarmonia Orchestra in 8 pieces of the greatest mexican composer (lets call him Mr. Sylvester). Mata is simply brilliant in his lecture, and unique, as it is clear on _Sensemaya_. (Only Leonard Bernstein could match his rendition I think). There is here also a performance of Sensemaya by Leopold Stokowski, the great Stoko struggles with the score and his Orchestra in an historical recording of 1947.
A first listening of_ Itinerarios_ blowed me out, as in general the music on this two great Cd´s of modern mexican classical music, with outstandig pieces like _Redes_, _Danza geométrica, Homenaje a García Lorca, Janitzio_. ( It is said that Revueltas used the orchestra as a chamber ensemble in his compositions and here it is audible.)
In the chamber pieces, London sinfonietta under the batoon of David Atherton is outstanding as well, with lovely renditions of _Alcancías, Planos, Toccata (sin fuga), El renacuajo paseador, _, (the piece wich was performed for the first time the night he died, in poverty, destroyed by alcohol,, and life...(40 years) still with some recognition of his genius by personalities like Stravinsky, Copland, and many others.)
_La noche de los mayas_ by Luis Herrera de la Fuente y La orquesta Sinfónica de Xalapa is intriguing for sure, (I still don´t know if I prefer Dudamel´s rendition of this piece). The chamber orchestra songs by de la Fuente and singer Margarita Pruneda are simply lovable.

In resume, here you´ll find complex, very intense, and highly emotional music. When I hear the music of Silvestre Revueltas I always feel a living being on it. (I wonder if a russian feels something like this playing... let´s say Stravinsky)
Biutiful!

If f you want to explore the music of this great, underrated composer (even if recognized, paradoxically) this is the set to get. I highly recommend it. :tiphat: :trp:


----------



## brotagonist

A little something to finish the day:










Brahms Violin Concerto; Double Concerto (for violin and cello)
Kremer, Maisky, Bernstein/Wien

The last word!


----------



## KenOC

Saw this here the other day and had to have it! Listening to it now. Performed by the composer.


----------



## starthrower

Bill McGlaughlin's week long feature got me going on Prokofiev again.


----------



## brotagonist

starthrower said:


> Bill McGlaughlin's week long feature got me going on Prokofiev again.


Easy to do. Don't get me started  I'll have to hide them behind the Brahms


----------



## EDaddy

Haydn man said:


> View attachment 69066
> View attachment 69067
> 
> Not had much time of late to listen to music but I seem to have been spending most of it on these 2 sets
> Sibelius is really growing on me and the 2nd symphony in particular
> Nielsen i am not that familiar with but I am rectifying that currently


Love Nielson's 5th! Esp the 1st and 2nd movements. Unique and other worldly. Also a fan of Sibelius' 2nd. Colin
Davis really has a solid grasp on the nuances of the score IMO. His reading of it with the BSO has been my personal favorite of those I have heard but I must confess I have never heard this live version. Do you recommend? I recently took up a great recommendation from someone on the board of Sibelius' 5th with Karajan and the Philharmonia Orchestra (1960 version). Best version I have ever heard.


----------



## SimonNZ

Per Nørgård's Symphony No.3 - Leif Segerstam, cond.


----------



## Albert7

Tonight from my dad's collection, I spin this Mozart album from Nonesuch. Mass in C Minor "Coronation" and Vesperae solennes de confessore.


----------



## SimonNZ

Karl Weigl's Symphony No. 5 "Apocalyptic" - Thomas Sanderling, cond.

Does not sound apocalyptic, even for 1945 (or rather:_ especially_ for 1945)


----------



## Pugg

​*Alkan : Etudes *

*Vincenzo Malpento *


----------



## Blancrocher

Via Tidal:

A first listen to Norgard's piano music (Kaltolft); Symphony 6, and Terrains Vagues (Dausgaard)


----------



## SimonNZ

John Adams' Gnarly Buttons - Michael Collins, clarinet, cond. composer


----------



## Rhombic

Mily Balakirev's First Symphony. It sure is interesting from a harmonic point of view, presenting beautiful Romantic tonal progressions but with clearly distinct "Russian"-like style.


----------



## ArtMusic




----------



## Tsaraslondon

Symphonies nos 3 and 6. Great performances from Ole Schmidt and the LSO.


----------



## Pugg

​*Donizetti : Maria de Rudenz
*
*Miricioiu*/ Ford/Hargreaves/ Nathan.

David Parry conducting.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Music by another local composer










_Beyond Status Geometry_ for four percussionists (and bowed piano), 1994-1995. Speak Percussion conducted by Carl Rosman.
_Light-Strung Sigils_ for seven players, 2001-2002. Libra Ensemble conducted by Roland Peelman. 
_Permutation City_ for keyboard percussion duo, 2005. Speak Percussion members Eugene Ughetti and Peter Neville.
_Passing Bells: Night_ for piano, 2004-2005. Marilyn Nonken, piano.

Interesting little fact about the awesome 20+ minute title track _Beyonf Status Geometry_ is that it remained its reputation of being unplayable for seven years before it was performed for the very first time by the group who then went to record it for this disc. Chris Dench has composer some thrilling music; I sure do wish that as Australian new music goes he gets a little more representation in the concert hall and on the radio. Even a re-release of previously recorded music on a budget Australian Broadcasting Corporation CD would certainly make his name a little more recognisable and his music a little more often broadcast.


----------



## hpowders

J.S. Bach Six Sonatas for Violin and Harpsichord
Stefano Montanari, baroque violin
Christophe Rousset, harpsichord

These are fine interpretations-tending to be a bit on the fast side.
Doesn't displace Podger/Pinnock from the number one spot.


----------



## Albert7

This morning I woke up to this album... and Von Stade looks radiant as ever.










On vinyl of course.


----------



## Morimur

*Dr. N. Rajam | Sangeeta Shankar - (1996) Together*


----------



## Albert7

My dad wanted to throw this one on my Laura Palmer, so I did. Roberta Peters bringing down the house at 7 AM with glorious tone!


----------



## Eramirez156

Chaliapin in *Boris* always a good way to start the day.


----------



## Celloman

Here's post #1000, folks!

I want to thank everyone for a wonderful nine years! When I joined TC in September 2006, I had no idea that it would play a significant role in my enjoyment of Classical music. You have encouraged me, challenged me, and taught me, and I can honestly say that TalkClassical has changed my life for the better.

Keep up the good work, everyone! I look forward to possibly another 9 years on TC and wish you all the best!

In conclusion, here is some music that has always inspired me and I know it will inspire you, too.

Kirsten Flagstad and Fritz Reiner at Covent Garden, 1936:


----------



## bejart

Giuseppe Tartini (1697-1770): Violin Concerto in D Major, D.12

Silvano Frontalini conducting the Kaunas Chamber Orchestra -- Beatrice Antonioni, violin


----------



## Easy Goer

Haydn - Symphonies 88, 95 & 101. Chicago Symphony Orchestra No. 88 in 1960. Fritz Reiner Symphony Orchestra #95 & 101 in 1963.


----------



## starthrower

No. 2 featuring Gutierrez


----------



## hpowders

J.S. Bach Complete Sonatas and Partitas for Unaccompanied Violin.
Rachel Podger, baroque violin.

Fine HIP performances with reservations. All repeats taken. Looking for a bit more passion. Podger plays well but is a bit too detached here.

Doesn't displace the fabulously non-HIP Nathan Milstein performances as the greatest recording ever of this terrific music, in my opinion.


----------



## Vasks

_A whole lot of short 20th Century pieces by mostly American composers_


----------



## Cesare Impalatore

Ravel: Valses nobles et sentimentales
Martha Argerich


----------



## Pugg

​*
* Beethoven : String Quartets OP.18 No1/Op.59.No1
*Alban Berg Quartett*


----------



## Mahlerian

Saturday Symphony
Scriabin: Poem of Ecstasy
Deutsches Symphonie-Orchester Berlin, cond. Ashkenazy


----------



## Guest

I finally got around to the two String Quintets--excellent playing and sound. Taneyev's extensive use of counterpoint creates thick, busy textures without sounding overly academic. I highly recommend this disc.


----------



## millionrainbows

Schoenberg, Early songs, etc.


----------



## millionrainbows

Triplets said:


> I agree. Schepkin's WTC are the best I've ever heard, and you should try his Goldbergs


I heard the French suite No. 1 in d minor on the radio, and that's what did it. It sounded less rhythmically driven than Glenn Gould, and more 'archaic' in its phrasing. I liked the 'gestural' nature of it. Very intimate and more relaxing than Gould, too.

His Prelude no. 1 in C is played totally without pedal, unlike any other version I've heard. It is literally what the score says: the first two notes of each phrase are held by the fingers (not the pedal), and the other notes on top he plays more staccato. Very unusual, perhaps more accurate, even if it is played on a piano rather than a harpsichord.


----------



## millionrainbows

pmsummer said:


> I mean, who can resist a face like that?


I gotta get that one, just for the cover.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

This is the recording which won the top slot for the opera in the The 2015 TC most recommended opera CDs and DVD thread. It isn't perfect. Given the range of textural choices, no recording is or could be perfect, but it's definitely one of the best, even if I'm not sure if it really represents Offenbach's intentions. For a start, it seems pretty sure that Offenbach wanted *Les Contes d'Hoffmann* to be a sung trough opera, with sung recitatives, but, as he never got to compose them, we will never know what Offenbach's opera (the one he had in his head) might have sounded like.

Unquestionably excellent are Gabriel Bacquier, who sings all the villains and the veteran Hugues Cuenod in the four character roles of Andres, Cochenille, Pitinacchio and Frantz. The Canadian mezzo Huguette Tourangeau is another French speaker. Domingo makes an excellent Hoffmann, without quite the individuality of a Gedda or a Kraus, and Sutherland is superb as Olympia, though she is less than seductive as Giulietta and a bit droopy as Antonia, though we are at least compensated by the beauty of her voice.

All in all, it's a very enjoyable set, and one I return to quite often, even if I find it impossible to name an out and out favourite in the Hoffmann stakes.


----------



## hpowders

Alexander Scriabin The Poem of Ecstasy
Kirov Orchestra
Valery Gergiev

A Saturday Symphonies selection.

One of the finest performances I have ever heard of this super-charged music.
Makes me want to drive really fast!


----------



## bejart

Jean-Baptiste Davaux (1742-1822): Symphonie Concertante in G Major

Concerto Koln -- Werner Ehrhardt and Andrea Keller, violin


----------



## Guest

hpowders said:


> View attachment 69098
> 
> 
> Alexander Scriabin The Poem of Ecstasy
> Kirov Orchestra
> Valery Gergiev
> 
> A Saturday Symphonies selection.
> 
> One of the finest performances I have ever heard of this super-charged music.
> Makes me want to drive really fast!


Today is Gergiev's 62nd birthday!


----------



## Mahlerian

Mozart: Variations K455, K500, K573, K613
Ingrid Haebler


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Bax, Symphony No. 4*


----------



## brotagonist

I never seem to tire of this, not after 40+ years:










Xenakis Persepolis (disc 1)

This original recording of Persepolis was mixed in Paris at the Institute National Acoustique-Groupe Recherche de Musique under the direction of Iannis Xenakis.

I don't much see the point of the remixes done by various others on disc 2: some sound like excerpts; others are wildly distorted and altered.

Perhaps Xenakis' electronic music is just too good? I find, analogous to something PetrB said a few months ago, that his pieces pretty much cover all of my needs for electroacoustic music and, when I want something shorter or different, there's always Orient Occident, Bohor, Diamorphoses, Kraanerg...


----------



## hpowders

Charles Ives Symphony No. 3
Dallas Symphony
Andrew Litton

Not my favorite performance. Needs a bit more feeling. Tilson Thomas and Sinclair are better.


----------



## LancsMan

*Bouzignac: TeDeum; Motets* Les Pages de la Chapelle, Les Arts Florissants directed by William Christie on harmonia mundi








Here is a relatively little known early 17th century composer (well he is little known to me) producing music that deserves attention. In fact it positively grabs attention at times with chromatic harmonies and rhythmic verve. This may be French music but it sounds rather Italian to my ear.

Well worth exploring especially as performed here by the ever reliable William Christie and Les Arts Florissants


----------



## George O

Jean Sibelius (1865-1957)

Symphony No. 4 in A minor, op 63

New York Philharmonic / Leonard Bernstein

Luonnotar, for Soprano and Orchestra, op 70

Phyllis Curtin, soprano
New York Philharmonic / Leonard Bernstein

on CBS (England), from 1977
first released in 1968 and 1970


----------



## KenOC

Christopher Rouse's Flute Concerto, a nice bouncy upbeat work. The 3rd movement, though, is quite serious and beautiful and includes a striking processional.


----------



## Heliogabo

This morning









*Gustav Mahler*
5th symphony
Gustavo Dudamel
Simón Bolívar Youth Orchestra of Venezuela









*J. S. Bach*
Concerto transcriptions after Vivaldi, Alessandro Marcello, Benedetto Marcello
Pieter Dirksen
Harpsichord

And now time for the saturday symphony on this set








*Alexander Scriabin*
Le Poème de l'extase, op. 54
Ricardo Muti
The Philadelphia Orchestra


----------



## EDaddy

KenOC said:


> Christopher Rouse's Flute Concerto, a nice bouncy upbeat work. The 2nd movement, though, is quite serious and beautiful and includes a striking processional.


Sounds intriguing. Never heard this work or composer before.


----------



## Blancrocher

Frank Martin: Concerto for 7 Wind Instruments, etc. (Ansermet); Salonen: Wing on Wing, etc. (Salonen cond.)


----------



## KenOC

EDaddy said:


> Sounds intriguing. Never heard this work or composer before.


You can hear the concerto on Naxos Music Library. Worth the time, for sure. Rouse is a veteran composer, pretty well known in the US.


----------



## Eramirez156

Mahler: Symphony no. 4
Takashi Asahina, Osaka Philharmonic, Sakae Himoto
Live recording 1968


----------



## LancsMan

*Charpentier: Messe en la Memoire D'un Prince* Choeur de Chambre Namur, Ensemble La Fenice directed by Jean Tubery








I'm staying with 17th century religious music. Rather more restrained than the Bouzignac that I was just listening to - beautiful and excellently performed too.


----------



## senza sordino

I felt like a baroque morning of the familiar after a rather challenging week at work and home Though it ended well last night at a concert. (see relevant thread)

Bach Brandenburg Concerti
View attachment 69111


Handel Violin Sonatas
View attachment 69112


----------



## LancsMan

*Biber: Violin Sonatas, 1681; Nisi Dominus; Passacaglia* Monica Huggett and Sonnerie with Thomas Guthrie (bass in Nisi Dominus) on Gaudeamus







Well I must say I like this! Excellent violin sonatas coupled with the Passacaglia for solo violin, and Nisi Dominus for violin, bass voice and continuo.

The stand out piece for me on this CD is the Nisi Dominus. Thomas Guthrie provides an agile and compelling bass vocal line, matched by the excellent violin of Monica Huggett, with continuo including theorbo. Love this!


----------



## EDaddy

My latest aq.


----------



## ShropshireMoose

Delius: Florida Suite/Over the Hills and Far Away/Sleigh Ride/Brigg Fair/Marche Caprice
Bax: The Garden of Fand Royal Philharmonic Orchestra/Sir Thomas Beecham
Berners: The Triumph of Neptune-excerpts London Philharmonic Orchestra/Sir Thomas Beecham

Dug this out after all the comments on Delius earlier on. Superb it is. Five of the six CDs are devoted to Delius, and all are superbly played. I see you can now pick this set up on amazon for around £6, which is a stunning bargain. I love "The Triumph of Neptune" by Lord Berners, it contains some of the most delightfully witty music that I know of, the Bax is wonderful too, definitely a set to treasure.


----------



## SimonNZ

Haydn's Symphonies 17-20 - Antal Dorati, cond.


----------



## KenOC

Joonas Kokkonen, Symphony No. 4. A striking work from 1971.


----------



## Celloman

Mozart - Piano Concerto #23

Mitsuko Uchida, piano; Cleveland Orchestra


----------



## MozartsGhost

*Dvorak*
_The Slavonic Dances
Opp 46 & 72 complete
Carnival Overture_

The Cleveland Orchestra
George Szell conducting


----------



## hpowders

Charles Ives Symphony No.4
Dallas Symphony
Anthony Litton

I find this symphony puzzling. Just doesn't hold together for me. Four basically unrelated movements.

It does have one great movement and that's the third, a wonderful fugue, but that movement would seem more fitting in spirit as part of the Third Symphony.


----------



## D Smith

Stravinsky: Le Sacre du Printemps - Salonen/LA. This is a very good recording but not much like I've heard this work performed before. It is very slick and, dare I say this, Hollywood-esque. That's not a negative really as Salonen approaches it with a consistent point of view and the playing is superb. I was engaged throughout. But if you prefer a more earthy, barbaric approach I'd look elsewhere (like Bernstein). The Miraculous Mandarin Suite and Night On Bare Mountain (Original version) on this disc are terrific.


----------



## hpowders

Celloman said:


> Mozart - Piano Concerto #23
> 
> Itsuko Uchida, piano; Cleveland Orchestra
> 
> View attachment 69128


Itsuko? No wonder you got it cheap. Next time ask for Mitsuko.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Penultimate Mahler instalment:


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

KenOC said:


> Joonas Kokkonen, Symphony No. 4. A striking work from 1971.


Joonas Kokkonen is one of the finest Finnish composers of recent years. Unfortunately not as well known as Saariaho or Rautavaara, but perhaps one of the most original voices of the latter half of the 20th century. Have you heard ...durch einen spiegel...?


----------



## pmsummer

MUSIC OF THE TROUBADOURS
*Ensemble Unicorn*
Michael Posch; director
*Oni Wytars*
Marco Ambrosini; director

Naxos


----------



## HIDEKI SUKENOBU

The day before yesterday, I began to make up my selection of Mahler's symphonies. Then, I started #1 《Titan》 performed by Seiji Ozawa & BostonSO, firstly recorded version released from DG. I lost two CDs from my carelessness, but I re-re-bought this one. And #2 《Resurrection Symphony》 played by James Levine & VPO and recorded alive at Saltzburg, which I got lately. And I listened to #3, which I rarely listen to without the 4th movement, where boys' voice are very impressive, performed by Gary Bertini & Kolner RundfunkSO. #4 played by Lorin Maazel & VPO, with Kathleen Battle's beautiful voice. Then among the most construction-oriented works of his symphonies, I listened #5 performed by Pierre Boulez & BBCSO. And possibly my favorite #6 played by Sir Georg Solti & CSO. At this moment I didn't have enough time to listen to the next one.
Yesterday I continued my cycles of successive listening to the symphonies by Gustav Mahler.
From #7 I began. I chose Eliahu Inbal & Trankfurt Radio SO. Only the last movement was exciting, I think. Then, #8 I couldn't help choosing the same conductor & orchestra, which was Gary Bertini & Kolner Rundfunk SO. Once I also had his #6 but I sold it, I remember. That disc was incomplete and the player didn't play the music fully. An unfortunate accident. The performance itself was not so bad. Here I had to listen to the 《Das Lied von Der Erde》. I chose Pierre Boulez again, but this time the orchestra is different from #5,VPO recording released originally from DG. And #9, I ussually like to listen to the recordings by Karajan & BPO. But this time, I chose the one I rarely listen to, I've ever possiblly once before, Bernstein appeared before BPO. audience. Perherps then Karajan's spine or somewhere around it sickness brought this American to Berlin. And again I lost my time for #10. While I was listening to this adagio, purgatorio and the other movements written by Remo Mozzetti, Jr., which was performed by Leonard Slatkin & Saint Louis SO., whose performance of #2 I like since CD prevailed. And I, listening to this, fell to a peaceful sleep. 
This morning I want to report this experience of my Mahler Cycles.


----------



## Guest

I was about to sell this on Amazon, then I decided to give it another chance. While it's not a favorite, and is more overtly modern in style than I prefer, it does have some very powerful and striking aspects, so I decided to keep it.


----------



## MozartsGhost

*Joan Sutherland & Luciano Pavarotti*
_Duets from Lucia di Lammermoor, Rigoletto
L'Elisir d'Amore, La Fille du Regiment
I Puritani_


----------



## Easy Goer

Bruno Walter Conducts Mahler Symphonies 1 & 2


----------



## MozartsGhost

*Bellini*
_Norma_

Norma, high priestess of the Druid temple of Irminsul - Joan Sutherland

Adalgisa, a virgin o the temple - Marilyn Horne

Pollione, Roman proconsul in Gaul - John Alexander

Oroveso, the Archdruid, Norma's father - Richard Cross

Clotilde, a confidante of Norma - Yvonne Minton

Flavio, a centurion, friend of Pollione

Druids, Druidesses, Gallic Warriors, and the Two Children of Norma and Pollione

*L*ondon *S*ymphony *O*rchestra and *C*horus

Richard Bonynge conducting


----------



## SimonNZ

"Guitar Music Of Cuba" - Marco Tamayo, guitar


----------



## brotagonist

Yeah, I'm still listening to those two new used Dvořák discs:
















Symphony 6; Scherzo capriccioso; American Suite (Davis/Philharmonia; Thomas/Berlin RSO)
SQ 12; PQ (Firkusny, Juillard)

Perhaps I was a bit too gushing when I first heard these a couple of days ago  I am definitely enamoured, no about face there, but Dvořák's not ousting Brahms  I am very happy to know more of this composer's music, even if the folkloric/nationalistic style is a bit heavy for my taste.


----------



## bejart

Mozart: Piano Sonata in D Major, KV 311

Mitsuko Uchida, piano


----------



## Pugg

​*Mozart / Haydn .
Alexandre Tharaud*


----------



## Pugg

MozartsGhost said:


> *Bellini*
> _Norma_
> 
> Norma, high priestess of the Druid temple of Irminsul - Joan Sutherland
> 
> Adalgisa, a virgin o the temple - Marilyn Horne
> 
> Pollione, Roman proconsul in Gaul - John Alexander
> 
> Oroveso, the Archdruid, Norma's father - Richard Cross
> 
> Clotilde, a confidante of Norma - Yvonne Minton
> 
> Flavio, a centurion, friend of Pollione
> 
> Druids, Druidesses, Gallic Warriors, and the Two Children of Norma and Pollione
> 
> *L*ondon *S*ymphony *O*rchestra and *C*horus
> 
> Richard Bonynge conducting


_Very good taste_ :tiphat:


----------



## Balthazar

*Scriabin ~ Le Poème de l'extase, op. 54; and Symphony No. 1, Op. 26*.

Evgeny Svetlanov leads the USSR State Symphony Orchestra.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

D Smith said:


> Stravinsky: Le Sacre du Printemps - Salonen/LA. This is a very good recording but not much like I've heard this work performed before. It is very slick and, dare I say this, Hollywood-esque. That's not a negative really as Salonen approaches it with a consistent point of view and the playing is superb. I was engaged throughout. But if you prefer a more earthy, barbaric approach I'd look elsewhere (like Bernstein). The Miraculous Mandarin Suite and Night On Bare Mountain (Original version) on this disc are terrific.


How is Salonen's LAPO _Rite of Spring_, "Hollywood-esque?" If anything, it sounds a lot like Markevitch's famed 1959 Philharmonia performance more than anything else.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

George O said:


> Jean Sibelius (1865-1957)
> 
> Symphony No. 4 in A minor, op 63
> 
> New York Philharmonic / Leonard Bernstein
> 
> Luonnotar, for Soprano and Orchestra, op 70
> 
> Phyllis Curtin, soprano
> New York Philharmonic / Leonard Bernstein
> 
> on CBS (England), from 1977
> first released in 1968 and 1970


A like for the photo if not the performance. _;D_


----------



## tortkis

John Cage: 13 Harmonies (Arr. for Guitar) - Noël Akchoté








I love the string quartet version (arranged by Arditti) and the version for violin and Fender Rhodes. This guitar arrangement is also very nice. Noël Akchoté recorded guitar arrangements of some Cage's works. (String Quartet in Four Parts, Cheap Imitation, etc.)


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Busoni/Mozart: _Fantasie fur eine Orgelwalze_, Schumann:_ Andante and Variations_, Op. 46, Ravel:_ Ma Mere l'Oye Suite_










Monteverdi, "_Felice cor mio,_" _L'incoronazione di Poppea_










Act I, "_Sendiziose voci," "Casta Diva_"










End of Act I


----------



## SimonNZ

Christophe Bertrand's Okhtor - Pascal Rophé, cond.


----------



## Pugg

JS Bach: "Violin Concerto No. 2 in E major BWV.1042"
[Soloist] Isaac Stern (Vn), the New York Philharmonic (February 16, 1966 New York, Philharmonic Hall)
JS Bach: "Concerto in C minor BWV.1060R for violin and oboe"
[Soloist] Isaac Stern (Vn), Harold Gomberg (Ob), the New York Philharmonic
(February 7, 1966 New York, Philharmonic Hall)
Vivaldi: "Piccolo Concerto in C major RV.443"
[Soloist] William Heim (piccolo), the New York Philharmonic (December 15, 1958 New York, St. George Hotel)
JS Bach: "Piano Concerto No. 1 in D minor BWV.1052"
[Soloist] Glenn Gould (P), Columbia Symphony Orchestra (April 1957 New York, Columbia 30 Avenue studio)


----------



## brotagonist

Oh, my, those 2 Dvořák albums (see my last post above) really do hit the spot  I think his 6th Symphony just might be my favourite, so I was glad to find that recording. One day, I'll need to make a comparison listen with my Suitner 6th disc.

In the meantime, I'm back to another listen to Brahms' Violin and Double Concertos, the same disc I heard last night:










Kremer, Maisky, Bernstein/Wien

This is truly a grand album  but now it'll have had enough spins these last two days. I want to listen to another version of the SS tomorrow. So, I'll be signing off, just as half of you are signing on


----------



## ArtMusic




----------



## elgar's ghost

Mahler - the final instalment:


----------



## Marschallin Blair

The Ondine Segerstam Sibelius _Seventh _is absolutely _otherworldly_ in his treatment of the last couple of minutes with the strings.


----------



## Blancrocher

Berg: Chamber Concerto, 3 Pieces for Orchestra, Violin Concerto (Boulez etc.); Carter: Symphonia, Clarinet Concerto (Knussen)


----------



## omega

*Chostakovitch*
_Symphony No.8_
Yevgeny Mravinsky | Leningrad Philharmonic Orchestra


----------



## Badinerie

Somehow I seem to have lost a month but this morning I'm enjoying
Glazunov's wonderfull Violin Concerto, Heifetz An 1986 RCA DMM recording of a 1963 performance.
(Cant find an image of the cover.)

Whoop! found it.


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

F. J. Haydn - Sonata in B-Flat Major, Hob. 16/18; Piano Sonata in F Major, Hob. 16/23; Piano Sonata in G Major, Hob. 16/27; Piano Sonata in D Major, Hob. 16/33 (Walter Olbertz).









Very smooth, joyous playing by Olbertz. His full set must be top notch.


----------



## SimonNZ

George Crumb's Vox Balaenae - New Music Concerts Ensemble










Grisey's "Partiels" from Les Espaces Acoustiques - Asko Ensemble


----------



## Pugg

CD16 (1975)
TELEMANN Suite in G major, Viola Concerto, Overture in D major;
(1977) TELEMANN Overture in C major 'Hamburger Ebb und Flut'


----------



## Guest

*Octet* in F, D803 for clarinet, bassoon, horn, 2 violins, viola, cello, and double bass
Franz Schubert
Viktoria Mullova Ensemble








*Septet *in d, Op. 74 for flute, oboe, horn, viola, cello, double bass, and piano
Johann Nepomuk Hummel
Capricorn








*Sextet *in E flat, Op. 71 for 2 clarinets, 2 bassoons, and 2 horns
Ludwig Van Beethoven
Mozzafiato








*Quintet *in A, Op. 81 for piano, 2 violins, viola, and cello
Antonin Dvorak
Piers Lane - Goldner String Quartet








*Quartet *in E flat, K493, for piano, violin, viola, and cello


----------



## Badinerie

Back to the Kyng wha Chung set and disc 13. Tchaikovsky/ Mendelssohn Violin concerto.
Love the Tchaikovsky recording. First time I heard the cd though. Mightily good!


----------



## Taggart

It may be pouring with rain outside, but inside we have our own Handel sunshine.

Great music excellently played.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Best neoromanticism I've heard.


----------



## tortkis

Alexandre Tansman: Piano sonatas and sonatinas, Suite variée - Daniel Blumenthal (Etcetera)








Sonatina No. 1 (1923), No. 2 (1930), No. 3 (1933)
Sonata No. 1 (1925), No. 2 (1929), No. 3 (1932), No. 4 (1941), No. 4 (1941), No. 5 (1954)
Suite variée (1954)

Fascinating piano pieces. Each piece is distinctive and captivating. The Sonatinas are fun to listen to, influenced by jazz and Satie.

Not so many recordings of Tansman's piano works have been available, but Toccata Classics started Tansman complete piano music series. (The 1st volume will be released on May 12.)


----------



## bejart

JS Bach: Prelude and Fugue in E Minor, BWV 533

Helmut Walcha, organ


----------



## Vasks

_The "spectacular" Holliger plays Berio, Krenek and other 20th Century composers_


----------



## AClockworkOrange

Previously this afternoon, I have been listening to *Bizet's Symphony in C and L'Arlésienne Incidental Music Suites 1 & 2* performed by *Sir Thomas Beecham & the Orchestre National de la Radiodiffusion Française (Symphony) and the Royal Philharmonic Orchestra (Suites)*.

Presently, I am listening to *Richard Strauss' Don Jua*n performed by *Fritz Reiner & the Pittsburgh Symphony Orchestra*.


----------



## Blancrocher

Stravinsky: 3 Symphonies (Stravinsky cond.); Monteverdi: Vespers (Gardiner)


----------



## brotagonist

Up and at 'em!









Webern Lieder Oelze, Schneider

Love these songs! Beautifully sung. This is the same disc as the one in the newer Boulez Webern box. For some reason, the 3 Avenarius Songs are absent: likely an error, since the texts are enclosed. A minor defect or omission, considering the price. Excusable, but only this once.


----------



## George O

Wilhelm Stenhammar (1871-1927)

Serenad i F-dur för Orkester. op 31

Florez och Blanzeflor, Ballad for Baryton och Orkester, op 3

Ingvar Wixell, baritone
Swedish Radio Symphony Orchestra / Stig Westerberg

on EMI (Sweden), from 1975


----------



## Pugg

​
*Beethoven: String Quartets .*
Op.18 No2
OP.18 No6
OP.135
*Alban Berg Quartett
*


----------



## Heliogabo

View attachment 69156


*Mozart*
_Symphonies 35 "Haffner", 36 "Linz" & 40_
Daniel Barenboim
English Chamber Orchestra


----------



## Selby

Just finishing:

Tristan Perich 
Surface Image, for solo piano and 40-channel 1-bit electronics (2013)
Vicky Chow, piano









Following up with:

Ryan Francis
Wind-Up Bird Preludes (2005-10)
Moonlight Fantasy (2000-01)
Vicky Chow, piano









Piano music is alive in New York. Vicky Chow is a goddess.


----------



## SilverSurfer

Two generations of Basque composers (De Pablo and Bernaola/Erkoreka and Lazkano), in a concert by the Sax Ensemble conducted by JLTemes broadcasted last night:

http://www.rtve.es/m/alacarta/audio...composicion-vasca-03-05-15/3112862/?media=rne


----------



## CMonteverdi

I've just finished helping my son cleaning out the wardrobe, and in the meanwhile listening to Pearl Jam's bootleg "Torino 2006"... Finally i'm sitting, smoking my pipe and listening to:









LK


----------



## SeptimalTritone

Mozart String Quartet 21, Gewandhaus Quartet 



Stockhausen Momente


----------



## Mahlerian

Schoenberg: Moses und Aron
David Pittman-Jennings, Chris Meritt, Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra, cond. Boulez


----------



## tortkis

Stockhausen: Momente (Version 1965) (Wergo)








Martina Arroyo: soprano / Aloys Kontarsky: Hammond organ / Alfons Kontarsky: Lowrey organ / Kölner Rundfunkchor / Herbert Schernus: choral director / members of the Kölner Rundfunk-Sinfonie-Orchester / Karlheinz Stockhausen: conductor


----------



## hpowders

Charles Ives Symphony No. 3
Northern Sinfonia
James Sinclair

One of the better performances of this gentle, lovely symphony.


----------



## Easy Goer

Janacek - Jenufa


----------



## Vronsky

*Igor Strawinsky -- Oedipus Rex*









Igor Strawinsky, Sir Colin Davis (Conductor), Male Chorus of the Bavarian Radio and Symphony Orchestra of the Bavarian Radio -- Oedipus Rex


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Mady Mesple's "_Bist du!_" by Liszt has a sort of elegant, detatched purity to it. I love her silvery high-end timbre, I just wish she wasn't quite so monochromatic all the time. Elisabeth Schwarzkopf would have been 'perfect' for this delightful, 'sublime-light' piece of music.










The clouds are starting to burn off where I live and its going to be a gorgeous day at the beach- I'm going to help things along with Felicity Lott's ravishing _Les Illuminations_.


----------



## papsrus

Continuing to traverse Bruckner with this 1999 live recording of No.7
Gunter Wand, Berlin Philharmonic (RCA)

(actually, as the notes indicated this was recorded over three dates in '99, it's probably several live recordings? Not sure.)


----------



## bejart

Beethoven: String Quartet in F Major, Op.18, No.1

Quatour Mosaiques: Erich Hobarth and Andrea Bischof, violins -- Anita Mitterer, violin -- Christophe Coin, cello


----------



## Guest

1000th post. No longer new but steadfastly ignorant.

Nymphea 
for string quartet and live electronics
by Saariaho
performed by Cikada String Quartet.

Paired with Weird Beard Centennial 
Double IPA

:tiphat: to you all


----------



## Morimur

*Dr. M. Balamurali Krishna & Pandit Jasraj - (1992) Live at Music Academy (2 CD)*

It's so very easy to get lost in Indian classical music - it's like an ocean.


----------



## omega

*Beethoven*
_Piano Concerto No.3_
Daniel Barenboïm (piano & conducting) | Staatskapelle Dresden








*Schumann*
_Symphonie No.1_
Riccardo Muti | Philharmonia Orchestra








*Brahms*
_Symphonie No.2_
Claudio Abbado | Berliner Philharmoniker


----------



## LancsMan

*John Blow: Venus & Adonis* Bott, George, Crabtree, Choristers of Westminster Abbey Choir, New London Consort conducted by Philip Peckett







Here we have 'A Masque for the entertainment of the King'. And very pleasant it is.

This is a work often compared with Purcell's Dido and Aeneas. The sleeve note acknowledges that the Purcell is usually considered the superior, but contends that this may not be strictly down to the respective merits of the works. I think the Blow may be more consistent as a whole, but to my ear it lacks the excitement and emotional depth present in parts of the Purcell. Both are 'entertainments' rather than 'great works of art'.


----------



## papsrus

Stenhammar -- "Snofrid Op. 5," "Sagen (interlude)" "Midvinter Op. 24," "Lodolezzi Sjunger Suite Op. 39" (BIS)
Neeme Jarvi, Gothenburg Symphony Orchestra, Gothenburg Concert Hall Choir


----------



## millionrainbows

Michelangeli; piano set. Now: Teatro Colon, Buenos Aires, 7/21/1949. I'm experiimenting with different 'modes' of listening: to old recordings, a small transistor radio outside.


----------



## jim prideaux

Prokofiev 1st and 2nd Violin Concertos performed by Mordkovitch, Jarvi and the SNO.....

great Chandos recording and as I become more acquainted with these works I notice a similarity in atmosphere to the string concertos of Walton!


----------



## DaveS

Debussy: Preludes 2
Krystian Zimerman


----------



## Mahlerian

Mozart: Minuet in D K355, Fantasia in D minor K397, Rondo in D K485, Rondo in A minor K511, Adagio in B minor K540, Eine Kleine Gigue in G K574
Mitsuko Uchida


----------



## LancsMan

*The Great Voice of Dame Janet Baker: Bach - Purcell - Rameau - Cavalli - Ravel - Chausson* Decca








A selection of arias and songs as sung by Janet Baker. A very distinctive voice - one of my favourite singers. Communicates emotion with a hushed intensity. Great in the baroque / classical repertoire and Mahler. Not a voice I associate with standard 19th century grand opera - or with lighter music.


----------



## bejart

Ferdinand Ries (1784-1838): Symphony No.2 in C Minor, Op.80

Howard Griffiths conducting the Zurich Chamber Orchestra


----------



## Schubussy

Bought this CD for the _Rite_ but find myself returning for the _Pulicinella Suite_. Can any of you guys recommend me any other good neoclassical Stravinsky works in this style? I have his Symphony in C and Symphony of Psalms too but that's all.


----------



## Mika

Here comes 20th Century:

1900	Elgar: The Dream of Gerontius, *Puccini : Tosca*
1901	Dvořák: Rusalka, Mahler: Symphony No. 4
1902	Debussy: Pelléas et Mélisande, Schoenberg: Verklärte Nacht
1903	D'Albert: Tiefland
1904	Mahler: Symphony No. 5, Sibelius: Violin Concerto
1905	Debussy: La Mer, Schoenberg: Pelleas und Melisande, Strauss: Salome, Lehár: Die Lustige Witwe
1906	Delius: Sea Drift, Mahler: Symphony No. 6
1907	Dukas: Ariane et Barbe-bleue, Schoenberg: Kammersymphonie op. 9
1908	Mahler: Symphony No. 7, Scriabin: Le Poème de l'extase
1909	Mahler completes Das Lied von der Erde, Rachmaninov: Piano Concerto No. 3, Strauss: Elektra
1910	Mahler: Symphony No. 8, Schoenberg: Das Buch der hängenden Gärten, Stravinsky : The Firebird


----------



## Vasks

Schubussy said:


> Can any of you guys recommend me any other good neoclassical Stravinsky works in this style? I have his Symphony in C and Symphony of Psalms too but that's all.


The Octet for Winds, Concerto for String Orchestra and Dumbarton Oaks Concerto.


----------



## Mahlerian

Schubussy said:


> View attachment 69177
> 
> 
> Bought this CD for the _Rite_ but find myself returning for the _Pulicinella Suite_. Can any of you guys recommend me any other good neoclassical Stravinsky works in this style? I have his Symphony in C and Symphony of Psalms too but that's all.


Pulcinella is a unique work in Stravinsky's output, as it's not truly written in his "Neoclassical style." It was based on music he thought was by Pergolesi (but actually turned out not to be, for the most part), and came in-between his early period and Neoclassical period.

For other works in a baroque-inflected idiom:
- Concerto for Piano and Winds
- Concerto in E-flat "Dumbarton Oaks"
- Capriccio for Piano and Orchestra
- Violin Concerto in D
- Octet

For other Stravinsky works based on other composers' pieces:
- The Fairy's Kiss (after Tchaikovsky)
- Canonic Variations on Vom Himmel Hoch (arrangement of Bach)
- Monumentum pro Gesualdo di Venosa

You may also be interested in the Suite Italienne, which is an arrangement of sections of Pulcinella for violin and piano, or even the complete Pulcinella ballet score, which has sung parts.


----------



## millionrainbows

*Michelangeli: Disc 2, Lugano, 6/21/1956, Hermann Scherchen cond; Mozart/Schumann piano concertos. *For this early of a mono recording, this is clear and good. By listening to older recordings like this, with less 'given' sonic information, my mind will be forced into more involved listening, similar to a book vs. a movie, and I will be better able to penetrate to the "Platonic essense" of the musical ideas, rather than being overwhelmed into passivity by a high-fidelity recording (like the HDTV experience).


----------



## Schubussy

Thanks Vasks & Mahlerian, I'll have fun listening through those!


----------



## DavidA

Schubert Swan Song

Bostridge / Pappano


----------



## LancsMan

*The Bach Family before Johann Sebastian: The Cantatas* Musica Antiqua Koln conducted by Reinhard Goebel on Archiv








I'm listening to the first disc of this two disc set. Very good it is with some excellent singing particularly from the bass.


----------



## SimonNZ

Haydn's Symphonies 21-24 (incl."Philosopher") - Antal Dorati, cond.


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

Ludwig van Beethoven - Piano Sonata No. 11 in B-Flat Major (Jenő Jandó).









An excellent sonata and Jandó plays it in a very crisp and warm manner.


----------



## Eramirez156

*The Great Frida Leider: The Acoustic Polydors 1921-1926*


----------



## KenOC

Magnus Lindberg, Clarinet Concerto (2002). This is the real stuff!


----------



## bejart

Josef Barta (1744-1787): Sinfonia in G Minor

Vojtech Spurny leading the Ensemble 18+


----------



## opus55

Shostakovich: Violin Concerto No. 1 in A minor, Op.99


----------



## George O

Sir Edward Elgar (1857-1934): Symphony No. 2 in E flat (op 63)

London Philharmonic Orchestra / Sir Georg Solti

on Decca (London), from 1975


----------



## opus55

Schumann: Szenen Aus Goethes Faust


----------



## bejart

Franz Hoffmeister (1754-1812): Flute Concerto in D Major

Sir Charles Mackerras conducting the English Chamber Orchestra -- Ingrid Dingfelder, flute


----------



## Selby

Mahlerian said:


> Mozart: Minuet in D K355, Fantasia in D minor K397, Rondo in D K485, Rondo in A minor K511, Adagio in B minor K540, Eine Kleine Gigue in G K574
> Mitsuko Uchida


Wolfie's Fantasia No. 3 in D minor, K. 397 (1782) is one of my favorite pieces of music, period. How is Uchida's interpretation?


----------



## Selby

Alan Hovhaness (1911-2000)
Visionary Landscapes
Sahan Arzruni, piano


----------



## hpowders

KenOC said:


> Magnus Lindberg, Clarinet Concerto (2002). This is the real stuff!


Yeah. I have to check this one out. The rent can wait another month.


----------



## MozartsGhost

*Rossini-Respighi*
_La Boutique Fantasque (complete ballet)_

Toronto Symphony
Andrew Davis


----------



## MozartsGhost

*Arnold Schonberg*
_String Quartet No 1 in D_

*Fritz Kreisler*
_String Quartet in A_

The Raphael Quartet


----------



## Becca

Mahlerian said:


> Pulcinella is a unique work in Stravinsky's output, as it's not truly written in his "Neoclassical style." It was based on music he thought was by Pergolesi (but actually turned out not to be, for the most part), and came in-between his early period and Neoclassical period.
> 
> For other works in a baroque-inflected idiom:
> - Concerto for Piano and Winds
> - Concerto in E-flat "Dumbarton Oaks"
> - Capriccio for Piano and Orchestra
> - Violin Concerto in D
> - Octet
> 
> For other Stravinsky works based on other composers' pieces:
> - The Fairy's Kiss (after Tchaikovsky)
> - Canonic Variations on Vom Himmel Hoch (arrangement of Bach)
> - Monumentum pro Gesualdo di Venosa
> 
> You may also be interested in the Suite Italienne, which is an arrangement of sections of Pulcinella for violin and piano, or even the complete Pulcinella ballet score, which has sung parts.


I will admit that The Fairy's Kiss and Pulcinella (complete) are two of my favourite Stravinsky pieces, also Jeu de Cartes.


----------



## Vaneyes

Sampling for *Biber* death day (1704).


----------



## Vaneyes

For "Saturday + 1 Symphony" listening, *Scriabin*: Le Poeme de l'Extase, Op. 54, w. OdP/Barenboim. Recorded 1986.


----------



## Baregrass

Listening to my local PBS FM, Carnegie Hall Live - Keyboard Virtuosos 1. Not sure who it is because I got in late but I think it is Emmanuel Ax.


----------



## MozartsGhost

*Brahms* 
_Piano Quartette in C Minor_

*Boccherini*
_Sonata in D_

*Toch*
_Divertimento, Op 37, No 2_










Jacob Lateiner, Pianist
Jascha Heifetz, Violinist
Sanford Schonbach, Violist
Gregor Piatigorsky, Cellist


----------



## opus55

*WFMT radio*
Listening to a program called "Pipedreams: Organ Music with Michael Barone"

Variations on "Amazing Grace"
Unknown performer (missed it!) on a church organ in Minneapolis USA


----------



## Mahlerian

Selby said:


> Wolfie's Fantasia No. 3 in D minor, K. 397 (1782) is one of my favorite pieces of music, period. How is Uchida's interpretation?


She uses her own completion of the work, one spot of which stuck out to me as unidiomatic, but otherwise I enjoyed it a lot; a fine performance.


----------



## Pugg

Offenbach: Le Papillon
Massenet: Le Cid

BONYNGE / LSO (1972)


----------



## Balthazar

*Haydn ~ Piano Trios Nos. 1-7*. The Beaux Arts Trio play Hob. XIV:6 and XV:C1,1,37,39-41.


----------



## opus55

WFMT radio -

Mahler: Symphony No. 4
Berliner Philharmoniker | Bernard Haitink
Silvia McNair


----------



## Marschallin Blair

The Previn/Ashkenazy LSO Rachmaninov _Fourth Piano Concerto _has the most galvanizing and passionate build up and climax in the first movement that I've ever heard. Its positively _*THRILL-ING!*_










Does a great performance ever make you have such a spontaneous and copious overflowing of energy that you just want to embrace the world?!- Well, Stokowski's live Royal Philharmonic performance of the _Poem of Ecstasy_ on Music & Arts gets me so hot and bothered that I think I need to get these Louboutins.



















The High Definition Tape Transfer of the climactic choral ecstasies of the last third of Florent Schmitt's _Psalm 47 _ with Jean Martinon just brings Valhalla to my doorstep every time. . . my neighbor's doorstep as well. _;D_ Outstanding performance and engineeer job in every way. The original EMI incarnation of the cd sounds positively monaural by way of comparison.


----------



## SimonNZ

"Latin American Guitar Music" - Ricardo Cobo, guitar


----------



## Pugg

​
*Brahms/ Wolff
Liebeslieder walzer/ Spanisch Songbook.
Bär /von Otter /Bonney*


----------



## brotagonist

Had to hear it once more, before bed 

Xenakis Persepolis









Okay, that's enough for this year  I am still awaiting an order placed 3 April  and I didn't manage to hear the second version of this weekend's SS, which will have to wait until tomorrow, and I want to spend a little bit of time trying out some of the new works in the post-'50s list... and my random collection play is ever ongoing  I have a lot of listening projects.


----------



## Kivimees

So little time for listening lately - I haven't even had time to check out this very useful thread, but now that horrible April is over, I am taking the time now to listen to a soothing old favourite:


----------



## Blancrocher

Stravinsky: Canticum Sacrum, Agon, Requiem Canticles (Gielen)


----------



## omega




----------



## MoonlightSonata

Bach, Brandenburg Concerti
Wow! Bach truly was an incredible composer.


----------



## SimonNZ

Yoshimatsu's Symphony No.5 - Sachio Fujioka, cond.


----------



## schigolch




----------



## Pugg

*Britten : War Requiem*.
As it is our national day of mourning for the fallen soldiers from the second world war and all who died for this country ever since.


----------



## bejart

Michel Blavet (1700-1768): Flute Sonata in G Minor, Op.2, No.4

Jed Wentz,flute -- Cassandra Luckhardt, viola -- Michael Borgstede, harpsichord


----------



## Orfeo

*David Diamond*
Symphony no. III.
Romeo et Juliet.*
String Quartets nos. II, IV, VII, IX, X, Night Music (for Quartet & Accordion).
-The Seattle Symphony & New York Chamber Symphony(*)/Gerald Schwarz.
-The Potomac String Quartet (with Carmelo Pino as accordionist).

*Paul Creston*
Symphony no. II, op. 35.
-The Detroit Symphony/Neemi Jarvi.

*Heino Eller*
Ten Lyric Pieces, Three Studies, Five Preludes, & Piano Sonata no. IV.
-Sten Lassmann, piano.


----------



## jim prideaux

Schumann-3rd and 4th Symphonies (the 'Mahler Edition') performed by Chailly and the Gewandhausorchester..............great interpretations and recordings!


----------



## Vasks

*Cimarosa - Overture to "Il convitio" (Amoretti/Naxos)
W.A. Mozart - String Quartet #12 (Eder/Naxos)
F.J. Haydn - Piano Sonati Nos. 1 & 3 (McCabe/London)
Rosetti - Symphony in D (Bamert/Chandos)*


----------



## DiesIraeCX

*Bartók: #1, #2 (Emerson)*

*Béla Bartók*: _String Quartets #1 and #2, both in A Minor_ (*Emerson Quartet*)

I love Bartók's synthesis of styles, old and new. Yet, his style is completely unique and unmistakably Bartók .


----------



## Orfeo

Marschallin Blair said:


> The Ondine Segerstam Sibelius _Seventh _is absolutely _otherworldly_ in his treatment of the last couple of minutes with the strings.


I noticed that you swear up and down with this album. Would you recommend this over Berglund and the Bournemouth that I read a good deal about, or would you put them sort of side by side as far as performance, execution, recorded sound, etc. are concerned? I'm undecided as we speak (I have Ashkenazy, Bernstein's DG, but I thought I add either of them to my collection).


----------



## MagicMark

Brahms, Piano Trio Number 1, B Major, Op 8


----------



## jim prideaux

Mozart 34th,35th and 36th symphonies, Mackarras and the Prague Chamber Orch.


----------



## Blancrocher

Stravinsky: Firebird and Apollo (Chailly); Les Noces, Cantata, and Mass (Ancerl)

*p.s.* Don't forget to mention performers, MagicMark.


----------



## MagicMark

I'm new to classical music. So far I like the work of Mozart (Symphony Number 40, G Minor), Beethoven (Symphony Number 7, A Major), Debussy (Dances for Harps & Strings), & Schubert (Trio Number 2, E-Flat Major for Violin, Cello, Piano).


----------



## Vaneyes

For *Enescu *death day (1955).


----------



## Pugg

​*Mahler: symphonie No2
Bernstein *


----------



## Vaneyes

*Haydn*: Symphony 94 "Surprise", w. Cleveland/Szell (rec.1967).










:angel:R.I.P. Paul Myers, producer.

http://www.classicalsource.com/db_control/db_news.php?id=3192


----------



## MagicMark

MagicMark said:


> Don't forget to mention performers, MagicMark.


The corrected post.

Mozart (Symphony Number 40, G Minor, London Philharmonic Orchestra)
Beethoven (Symphony Number 7, A Major, Tbilisi Symphony Orchestra and Jansug Kakhidze)
Debussy (Dances for Harps & Strings, Tbilisi Symphony Orchestra and Jansug Kakhidze)
Schubert (Trio Number 2, E-Flat Major for Violin, Cello, Piano, Arion Trio)


----------



## millionrainbows

Arthur Berger. Great works, not as gnarly as you might think...downright tonal in areas.


----------



## D Smith

Britten: War Requiem - Gardiner, Johnson, Orgonasova others. Thanks to Pugg for reminding me it had been a long time since I'd listened to this. It's a difficult piece to experience as it is so moving, but imo one of the masterpieces of the 20th century.


----------



## Vasks

Vaneyes said:


>


Love everything about that disc


----------



## Vasks

millionrainbows said:


> not as gnarly as you might think...downright tonal in areas.


The earlier pieces, yes. Some of the later ones have varying degrees of gnarliness


----------



## papsrus

Wagner -- Overtures and Preludes









Sacrilege to some, I realize, but a guilty pleasure enjoyed fully here.


----------



## Selby

Morton Feldman (1926-1987)
Triadic Memories (1981)
Marilyn Nonken, piano

I have Triadic memories playing from 4 different intervals from 4 different corners of my living room; computer, i-Pod dock, home stereo, and DVD player.

It is a masterpiece.

I'm not sure if Feldman would be impressed or mortified.

I think impressed.


----------



## jim prideaux

Beethoven 7th and 8th Symphonies-Gardiner and the ORR


----------



## Guest

Funeral Music for Strings
Lutoslawski
PNRSO, Anton Wit.

Sounds like heavy Eastern European folk references to these ears. Really enjoying Witold of late (in between all my post 50s samplings!)


----------



## tortkis

Beethoven: Octet, Sextet, Rondino, Duo, March - Mozzafiato / Charles Neidich (Sony)









Beethoven: Sextex in E-Flat Major, Duett mit zwei obligaten Augenglasern, Quintet In A Major - L'Archibudelli (Sony)


----------



## Mahlerian

Mozart: Sonata in C for Piano Duet K19d, Sonata in D for Piano Duet K381, Sonata in B-flat for Piano Duet K358, Sonata in D for 2 Pianos K448, Fugue in C minor for 2 Pianos K426, Larghetto and Allegro in E-flat for 2 Pianos*
Ingrid Haebler, Ludwig Hoffmann
*Jorg Demus, Paul Badura Skoda


----------



## Selby

Charles Ives (1874-1954)
Three-Page Sonata (1905)
Donna Coleman, piano


----------



## Selby

Anthony Pateras (1979)
Delirioso (2012) for prepared piano








It's so good.


----------



## Schubussy

Schubert - Piano Sonatas D958, 959, 960
Murray Perahia


----------



## pmsummer

OI ME LASSO
*Gavin Bryars*
Anna Maria Friman, soprano
John Potter, tenor
Gavin Bryars, double bass
Morgan Goff, viola
Nick Cooper, cello

GB Records


----------



## Selby

Anthony Pateras (1979)
Keen Unknown Matrix (2009-11) for electronics








I think I'm having a seizure.


----------



## Selby

Jean-Phillipe Rameau (1683-1764)
Premier Concert (1741)
Pieter-Jan Belder, harpsichord
Musica Amphion


----------



## George O

Silencio

Arvo Pärt (1935-): Tabula Rasa

Gidon Kremer, solo violin
Tatjana Grindenko, solo violin
Reinut Tepp, prepared piano
Eri Klas, conductor

Philip Glass (1937-): Company

Vladimir Martynov (1946-): "Come In!"

Gidon Kremer, solo violin
Tatjana Grindenko, solo violin

Arvo Pärt (1935-): Darf Ich

Gidon Kremer, solo violin
Andrei Pushkarev, bell

Gidon Kremer
Kremerata Baltica

CD on Nonesuch (NYC), from 2000

5 stars


----------



## pmsummer

FANTASIES, AYRES, AND DANCES
_Elizabethan and Jacobean Consort Music_
*The Julian Bream Consort*

RCA Victor Red Seal


----------



## SimonNZ

Haydn's Symphonies 25-28 (incl."Lamentation") - Antal Dorati, cond.


----------



## Eramirez156

Nellie Melba: The London Recordings


----------



## Morimur

*Anant Lal - (2003) Sunadi*


----------



## Easy Goer

Berlioz: Symphonie Fantastique


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Bruckner, Symphony No. 4*

Klemperer on the Europa Musica label.


----------



## SimonNZ

Nono's La Lontananza Nostalgica Utopica Futura - Gidon Kremer, violin


----------



## Alfacharger

It's finally a very warm day in New England. Time for some of that dreamy Floridian music from Delius.


----------



## Morimur

*Aruna Narayan - (2002) Râga Gujari Todi • Râga Barwa • Râga Bhairavi*


----------



## hpowders

Arnold Schoenberg Violin Concerto
Hilary Hahn
Swedish Radio Symphony
Esa-Pekka Salonen

Devoting the week to this concerto. Much more to absorb.


----------



## deprofundis

Im in a medieval trip these days so i bought another Hildegard von Bingen cd called, '' heavenly revelation'' it's decent all do i heard better Hildegarde rendition yet.This is down to basic no eclectic instrumentation only pure voice.

Its on naxos its he oxford camerata so...


----------



## pmsummer

deprofundis said:


> Im in a medieval trip these days so i bought another Hildegard von Bingen cd called, '' heavenly revelation'' it's decent all do i heard better Hildegarde rendition yet.This is down to basic no eclectic instrumentation only pure voice.
> 
> Its on naxos its he oxford camerata so...


Lots of approaches to Hidegard's work. Two of my favorite, from (almost) opposite ways:



















Gothic Voices (IMO) is the most beautiful.

Sequentia is the most rigorous.

Summerly's approach seems (again, IMO) to fall betwixt and between.


----------



## bejart

Luigi Boccherini (1743-1805): String Quartet in D Major, Op.39, No.3

La Magnifica Comunita: Enrico Casazza and Isabella Longo, violins -- Alessandro Pandolfi, viola -- Luigi Puxeddu. cello -- Nicola Domeniconi, double bass


----------



## SimonNZ

deprofundis said:


> Im in a medieval trip these days so i bought another Hildegard von Bingen cd called, '' heavenly revelation'' it's decent all do i heard better Hildegarde rendition yet.This is down to basic no eclectic instrumentation only pure voice.
> 
> *Its on naxos its he oxford camerata so*...


So you know it'll be good - Jeremy Summerly and The Oxford Camerata being among the shining stars of the label. (sorry to hear your first impression is olny "decent", though)

playing now:










Nono's "No hay caminos, hay que caminar... Andrei Tarkovsky" - Claudio Abbado, cond.


----------



## EDaddy

While certainly not his father (who was?), still a considerable talent in his own right.


----------



## Guest

This is a hugely enjoyable new recording. It combines arrangements of Renaissance works as well as two neo-Renaissance works written for them. The LAGQ's members are all amazing virtuosi who play with stunning passion. The sound pretty much places them in one's living room.


----------



## bejart

Francois Joseph Gossec (1734-1829): Symphony in E Flat, Op.8, No.1

Guy van Waas conducting Les Agremens


----------



## Mahlerian

Mahler: Kindertotenlieder
Jessye Norman, Boston Symphony Orchestra, cond. Ozawa









On Spotify, so I didn't listen to the rest of the disc. I enjoyed Norman's take on the Wunderhorn lieder, and was hoping to find a version of the Ruckert-Lieder she had sung, but couldn't. I listened to this recording with some trepidation, because my previous experiences of Ozawa's Mahler have been negative, but he doesn't do all that bad a job. The storm is a little weak and his ritardando is a little exaggerated, but not bad overall. Norman's subtly shaded interpretation, though, is excellent, and one of the better versions of the piece I've heard.


----------



## bejart

Ferdinand Ries (1784-1838): Piano Sonatina in C Major, Op.6

Susan Kagan and Vassily Primakov, pianos


----------



## Marschallin Blair

dholling said:


> I noticed that you swear up and down with this album. Would you recommend this over Berglund and the Bournemouth that I read a good deal about, or would you put them sort of side by side as far as performance, execution, recorded sound, etc. are concerned? I'm undecided as we speak (I have Ashkenazy, Bernstein's DG, but I thought I add either of them to my collection).


I can't decide the between the two Sibelius sets to tell the truth. Nor would I, as I go for individual performances and not box sets. The two readings are like apples and screwdrivers. I like both box sets, but for different reasons. Sergerstam can have fire- as does the Berglund (at times); but unlike the Berglund, it has a more beautiful string playing to it (though nowhere in the league of Karajan or Stokowski).

What I love so much about the Ondine Segerstam set is the Sibelius _Seventh_- which is my favorite of all time; eclipsing even the Decca Ashkenazy/Philharmonia and the DG Karajan/BPO. I love the consistency and the fantastic engineered sound of the Berglund/Bournemouth 'set'- but I have to say that there isn't one symphony of his that I'd prefer to either Karajan's BPO or Philharmonia endeavors; or Stokowski doing them, for that matter.

That's my taste though. I love Sibelius done with majesty and nobility- but with a feminine grace- at least for the most part.

The Oramo/Birmingham set has faster and more aggressive phrasing than do most- but I like that set too. His _Pohjola's Daughter_ from that box set is positively thrilling, and his _Third Symphony_ is the most energized and life-affirming that I've ever heard. In fact, so much that I started to listen to this symphony- which is my least favorite of all the Sibelius symphonies.


----------



## opus55

Beethoven: Symphony No. 3
Rossini: L'Italiana in Algeri


----------



## SimonNZ

Bach's St John Passion - Stephen Layton, cond.


----------



## Orfeo

Marschallin Blair said:


> I can't decide the between the two Sibelius sets to tell the truth. Nor would I, as I go for individual performances and not box sets. The two readings are like apples and screwdrivers. I like both box sets, but for different reasons. Sergerstam can have fire- as does the Berglund (at times); but unlike the Berglund, it has a more beautiful string playing to it (though nowhere in the league of Karajan or Stokowski).
> 
> What I love so much about the Ondine Segerstam set is the Sibelius _Seventh_- which is my favorite of all time; eclipsing even the Decca Ashkenazy/Philharmonia and the DG Karajan/BPO. I love the consistency and the fantastic engineered sound of the Berglund/Bournemouth 'set'- but I have to say that there isn't one symphony of his that I'd prefer to either Karajan's BPO or Philharmonia endeavors; or Stokowski doing them, for that matter.
> 
> That's my taste though. I love Sibelius done with majesty and nobility- but with a feminine grace- at least for the most part.
> 
> The Oramo/Birmingham set has faster and more aggressive phrasing than do most- but I like that set too. His _Pohjola's Daughter_ from that box set is positively thrilling, and his _Third Symphony_ is the most energized and life-affirming that I've ever heard. In fact, so much that I started to listen to this symphony- which is my least favorite of all the Sibelius symphonies.


I see. Thanks so much Marschallin Blair. Now, to the deliberations.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Handel: Fireworks and Wasser music.
Orpheus Chamber orchestra 
*


----------



## Marschallin Blair

dholling said:


> I see. Thanks so much Marschallin Blair. Now, to the deliberations.


Zero hedge.

Just get them all- I do.

_;D_


----------



## Balthazar

*Schumann ~ Fantasie, Op. 17*. Three ways: Mitsuko Uchida, Maurizio Pollini, and Stanislav Khristenko.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Miss Sylvia instructing us in the ecstasies of the art. Sass is doubly and trebly-riveting in Gardelli's _Stiffelio_. She delivers singing and acting of the highest order. I absolutely cherish her in this.










I was exhausted after running errands after work. I put on Argerich doing the Dohnanyi _Piano Quintet No. 1 in C Mino_r op. 1- which I've never heard before. It instantly animated me with its light erotic charm. What a wonderful little chamber ditty. It definately recharged my batteries in the most relaxing way.


----------



## Pugg

HAYDN Sonata, Hob.XVI:44
CHOPIN Ballade No.3
DEBUSSY Préludes, Book 1, Nos.2, 3, 5
PROKOFIEV Sonata No.8


----------



## Woodduck

Marschallin Blair said:


> I was exhausted after running errands after work. I put on Argerich doing the Dohnanyi _Piano Quintet No. 1 in C Mino_r op. 1- which I've never heard before. It instantly animated me with its light erotic charm. What a wonderful little chamber ditty.


Dohnanyi's Opus 1 is a glorious piece of chamber music - a superb tribute to Brahms and Schumann, bursting with first-rate invention and glowing with Romantic ardor. And did you notice the main subject in movement 4 is in 5/4 time? Brahms arranged the first performance, and told Dohnanyi he couldn't have written it better himself. We know how liberal Brahms was with compliments!


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Woodduck said:


> Dohnanyi's Opus 1 is a glorious piece of chamber music - a superb tribute to Brahms and Schumann, bursting with first-rate invention and glowing with Romantic ardor. And did you notice the main subject in movement 4 is in 5/4 time? Brahms arranged the first performance, and told Dohnanyi he couldn't have written it better himself. We know how liberal Brahms was with compliments!


I love that Brahms said that.

The piece is just so light, festive, and anaphrodisiacal- it constantly oscillates between charming and flirty.

(Did I know that the main subject in movement four is in 5/4 time? <blushing crimson and looking down at my saddle shoes>)


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Respighi, _Sonata for Violin and Piano in B Minor_










"St. Michael Archangel"










All cuts with Soderstrom


----------



## Josh




----------



## Marschallin Blair

A charming TC friend just brought this wonderful Takacs performance of_ Dohnanyi's Piano Quintet in C Minor_ to my attention. What an absolute _DEE-LITE. _ Amazon here I come.


----------



## Itullian

Brahms 2, Walter, Columbia Symphony, Sony
KUSC.ORG
Exquisite.............


----------



## Blancrocher

Stravinsky: Rite; Firebird; Jeu de cartes; Petrouchka; Pulcinella (Abbado/LSO)


----------



## jim prideaux

at work waiting for students on what must be the gloomiest and wettest May morning the north east of England has experienced in a long time (and that is really saying something).......

Schumann 2nd symphony on YT performed by Bernstein and the VPO!

last night and this morning I listened with intent to the Gardiner ORR recording of the Beethoven Emperor Concerto and Choral Fantasy (to my shame I cannot recall the soloist!)-when I first got hold of this recording a few month ago I was unsettled by the tone of the keyboard and yet for some reason it has just 'fallen into place' in my head-the Choral Fantasy is a piece I have little experience of and yet to these ears it is superb!!


----------



## jim prideaux

Marschallin Blair said:


> A charming TC friend just brought this wonderful Takacs performance of_ Dohnanyi's Piano Quintet in C Minor_ to my attention. What an absolute _DEE-LITE. _ Amazon here I come.


Having read a couple of posts extolling the virtues of this work I am now listening to the Takacs and Schiff recording on YT-thanks for the recommendation-great piece of music!


----------



## SimonNZ

Gloria Coates' Holographic Universe - Neil Thompson, cond.


----------



## science

Marschallin Blair said:


> Respighi, _Sonata for Violin and Piano in B Minor_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "St. Michael Archangel"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All cuts with Soderstrom


This is why I can't afford to hang out in this thread.


----------



## Guest

science said:


> This is why I can't afford to hang out in this thread.


Hang out in my thread: Paupers with Free Spotify and Youtube.


----------



## Pugg

*Schubert* 9/ *Schubert* 8

KRIPS / LSO (1958)


----------



## csacks

Good Morning TC!. A sad morning to me, our 15 years old Merlin, the most beautiful and elegant Beagle around passed away yesterday. A good friend, a noble pal, a magnificent guardian for my kids. So, in his memory, I am listening to something that we use to listen together in the yard. It is Mozart´s 38th symphony, with Jaap Ter Linden conducting Mozart Akademie Amsterdam.


----------



## MagicMark

Mozart, Piano Concerto #21, C major, K467, London Philharmonic Orchestra


----------



## Pugg

MagicMark said:


> Mozart, Piano Concerto #21, C major, K467, London Philharmonic Orchestra


Who's playing the piano?


----------



## Figleaf

dogen said:


> Hang out in my thread: Paupers with Free Spotify and Youtube.


Or my thread: Raid your new boyfriend's fancy record collection. 









Listening this morning to Fritz Reiner and the Chicago Symphony Orchestra play Strauss' Don Quixote and Don Juan, from the ginormous box set pictured above. Not my usual fare so I can't really say anything intelligent about it, but the sound quality is remarkable and I wouldn't have guessed that the recordings dated from 1959 and 1954 respectively.


----------



## MagneticGhost

Figleaf said:


> Or my thread: Raid your new boyfriend's fancy record collection.
> 
> .


Is that why you've been absent for the last few days 
Enjoying your new boyf's large boxsets eh?


----------



## Morimur

I wouldn't let my gf touch my record collection, man — no way!


----------



## Guest

MagneticGhost said:


> Is that why you've been absent for the last few days
> Enjoying your new boyf's large boxsets eh?


That's just rude.

Unless it's possibly just me.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

csacks said:


> Good Morning TC!. A sad morning to me, our 15 years old Merlin, the most beautiful and elegant Beagle around passed away yesterday. A good friend, a noble pal, a magnificent guardian for my kids. So, in his memory, I am listening to something that we use to listen together in the yard. It is Mozart´s 38th symphony, with Jaap Ter Linden conducting Mozart Akademie Amsterdam.
> View attachment 69233
> View attachment 69234


Good morning, csacks, and I'm so, so sorry about your terrible loss with Merlin. What a cute beagle!


----------



## bejart

Antonio Vivaldi (1678-1741): Violin Concerto in G Major, Op.11, No.4, RV 308

Israel Chamber Orchestra -- Shlomo Mintz, violin


----------



## MagneticGhost

dogen said:


> That's just rude.
> 
> Unless it's possibly just me.


Well, I certainly didn't mean to be rude. Just thought I was being light-hearted with a hint of a double entendre. But if I've offended I'd be quite happy to remove my comment.


----------



## Morimur

*Ustad H. Sayeeduddin Dagar - (2005) Chant dhrupad à Vézelay*


----------



## Marschallin Blair

science said:


> This is why I can't afford to hang out in this thread.


Did you thank Janet Yellen for making that possible?


----------



## Vasks

*Schubert - Overture to "Des Teufels Lustschloss" (Huss/Koch)
R. Schumann - Piano Trio #3 (Borodin Trio/Chandos)*


----------



## Pugg

​
*Vivaldi : Four Seasons.*
*Joshua Bell* playing and conducting


----------



## Figleaf

MagneticGhost said:


> Well, I certainly didn't mean to be rude. Just thought I was being light-hearted with a hint of a double entendre. But if I've offended I'd be quite happy to remove my comment.


I was going to reply something along the lines of liking a man with a big box set but that would have been pretty much a single entendre- however, _your_ joke was spot on and made me laugh.  Actually it's quite nice to have the run of somebody else's collection- broaden one's cultural horizons and so forth- but I'm afraid I've backslid and spent the last two hours listening to every pre 1960 recording of Tosti's Ideale on Youtube.


----------



## Guest

Figleaf said:


> Ideale on Youtube


Sounds a bit modernist.


----------



## Guest

MagneticGhost said:


> But if I've offended I'd be quite happy to remove my comment.


Not on my account MG. My ability to **** some **** is beyond ****** so I'm never offended by such ****.


----------



## Guest

Pugg said:


> ​
> *Vivaldi : Four Seasons.*
> *Joshua Bell* playing and conducting


He could have dressed properly!


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Figleaf said:


> I was going to reply something along the lines of liking a man with a big box set but that would have been pretty much a single entendre- however, _your_ joke was spot on and made me laugh.  Actually it's quite nice to have the run of somebody else's collection- broaden one's cultural horizons and so forth- but I'm afraid I've backslid and spent the last two hours listening to every pre 1960 recording of Tosti's Ideale on Youtube.


The new man and the box set come together- its a 'package deal.'


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

F. J. Haydn - Piano Sonata No. 59 in E-Flat Major (Jenő Jandó).









Forgot how excellent Jandó's take on this Sonata was - very crisp and fresh.


----------



## Figleaf

dogen said:


> Sounds a bit modernist.


_I wish_ I could listen to anything modernist! 

Here are my top three Ideale recordings so far- the first a favourite for more than half a lifetime, the second and third unheard by me until this afternoon and by singers whose operatic recordings I don't usually like that much:

Moreschi: 



Gigli: 



Di Stefano: 




No idea whether Tosti songs belong in the classical forum or not...


----------



## Orfeo

*Anton Rubinstein *
Opera in three acts & seven scenes "The Demon" (1871).
-Alexander Polyakov, Nina Lebedeva, Vladimirov, Usmanov, et al.
-The USSR All-Union Radio Symphony Orchestra & Academic Choir/Boris Khaikin.

*Osip Kozlovsky*
Requiem Mass (ca. 1798). 
-Galina Simkina, Lidiya Tchernykh, Valentina Panina, Lisovsky, Motorin.
-The USSR Ministry of Culture Symphony, State Moscow Choir (and of Teachers)/Vladimir Yesipov.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Menuhin's RVW _Fifth_ is faster and more aggressive than just about any other one I've heard (aside from Barbirolli's magnificent mid-forties reading), but it totally works in my view. Especially with that gorgeous second movement, which needs a bit of mesmeric fire to it.










_Flos Campi_










Schippers' _Overture to the School for Scandal_ just green-light-go _burns_.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Figleaf said:


> _I wish_ I could listen to anything modernist!
> 
> Here are my top three Ideale recordings so far- the first a favourite for more than half a lifetime, the second and third unheard by me until this afternoon and by singers whose operatic recordings I don't usually like that much:
> 
> Moreschi:
> 
> 
> 
> Gigli:
> 
> 
> 
> Di Stefano:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No idea whether Tosti songs belong in the classical forum or not...


Figleaf, are male singers all you ever listen to? Its not like I limit 'my' choices to only exclusively female ones. _ ;D_


----------



## Figleaf

Marschallin Blair said:


> Figleaf, are male singers all you ever listen to? Its not like I limit 'my' choices to only exclusively female ones. _ ;D_




Not at all, I listened to Rosa Ponselle and, er... actually it was just tenors and baritones plus Moreschi and Ponselle. (Is it bad that my favourite soprano is a guy? Don't answer that. )


----------



## DiesIraeCX

*Schumann, Schoenberg, Beethoven: Piano*

Past couple of day's worth of listening. I'm still focusing primarily on solo piano works, I guess I'm making up for all that time ignoring it for so long.

*Schoenberg*: _Drei Klavierstücke, Op. 11_ (*Steuermann*)
*Schumann*: _Fantasie in C, Op. 17_ (*Pollini*)
*Beethoven*: _Piano Sonata #29, Op. 106_ (*Uchida*) _#30, Op. 109_ (*Pollini*) _#31, Op. 110_ (*Richter*)

I had no idea Uchida was even someone to look out for in Beethoven, now I know! Purchased immediately after listening on Spotify, there's a bit of "personal licence" being taken, which is something to expect with Uchida, but she pulls the Hammerklavier off wonderfully.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Figleaf said:


> Not at all, I listened to Rosa Ponselle and, er... actually it was just tenors and baritones plus Moreschi and Ponselle. (Is it bad that my favourite soprano is a guy? Don't answer that. )


Ponselle will do. _;D_


----------



## Blancrocher

Rimsky-Korsakov/Stravinsky: Scheherezade, Song of the Nightingale; Tchaikovsky: works for cello and orchestra (Wallfisch/Simon)


----------



## Morimur

*Shankar: Who's To Know (ECM 1195)*


----------



## millionrainbows

Schoenberg: Serenade (1923) and Septet-Suite (1926. Conducted by Robert Craft (KOCH). Excellent performances, but not as well recorded or executed as the Columbia Masterworks box sets, still unreleased on CD.


----------



## millionrainbows

Morimur said:


>


Hey Morimur, you must really be "in the zone" after listening to this much Indian music. Ommmmmmm.....


----------



## Badinerie

Found some interesting box sets in a charity shop today. 
They go under the title of "The International Festival of Great Orchestras "The Kubelik BRSO one Has Janacek's Sinfonietta, Falla Nights in the garden of Spain, and Mahler's Symphony no 1. And Mozart's Serenade no 7. "Hufner"
The Janacek and Falla I have heard and are great. The lp's are in lovely condition too. Two DG's and a Philips set. Each set has a hard back book included. The Kubelik one is dated 1972. So I presume the Recordings are Sixties.


----------



## EDaddy

Checking L'Ascension at this moment.


----------



## Balthazar

*Kronos Quartet ~ Nuevo*. For _Cinco de Mayo_!!! The Dos Equis is in the fridge...










"On _Nuevo_, a collection of music from Mexico spanning nearly 100 years, Kronos Quartet presents a kaleidoscopic view of a music as diverse as the culture of the country itself... The tracks from Nuevo are culled from seemingly disparate sources ranging from "Mini Skirt," by the late Juan Garcia Esquivel, whose early experimentation with stereo caused him to be dubbed the "King of Space-Age Bachelor Pad Music"; to Chavosuite, which features music from three wildly popular Mexican television programs; to an explosive Prutsman arrangement of Silvestre Revueltas's "Sensemaya"; to Golijov's "K´in Sventa Ch´ul Me´tik Kwadulupe" (Festival for the Holy Mother Guadalupe), a composition based on David Lewiston's 1970's recording from the Mexican state of Chiapas." -- Nonesuch


----------



## Morimur

*Lakshminarayana Shankar - (1989) Pancha Nadai Pallavi*


----------



## Morimur

millionrainbows said:


> Hey Morimur, you must really be "in the zone" after listening to this much Indian music. Ommmmmmm.....


In my head I am hiking in the Hindu Kush. But yeah, someone has to listen to classical Indian music around here! Might as well be me.


----------



## millionrainbows

Morimur said:


> In my head I am hiking in the Hindu Kush. But yeah, someone has to listen to classical Indian music around here! Might as well be me.


Groovy! I just happened to get this CD out and listen to it the other night. I consider it an 'updated Wonderwall.'


----------



## millionrainbows

Schoenberg/Craft (KOCH). Four Orchestral Songs, Op. 22/Variations for Orchestra, Op. 31. Both exquisitely beautiful works, full of mystery, awe, and pure sensual beauty.


----------



## brotagonist

When I wanted to get my fix of Webern and was pressed for time, I used to sometimes skip the vocal tracks when playing the complete works. This disc has changed that and it has become one I expressly put on:









Webern Lieder Oelze

I am done it for now and have finally put on:









Scriabin Reverie; Symphony 3 Le Divin Poème; Le Poème de l'Extase
Ashkenazy/Deutsches SO Berlin

This is fabulous, but I need to get moving, so will not be listening seriously until this evening


----------



## Cesare Impalatore

Strauss: Ariadne auf Naxos
Herbert von Karajan, Elisabeth Schwarzkopf


----------



## Vaneyes

Sampling a new release, *Grieg*: Lyric Pieces, w. Hough.

If you enjoy these works as much as I do, you'll want to supplement Hough's fine efforts with the famous Gilels album. Only twelve pieces are redundant. :tiphat:


----------



## Schubussy

Luciano Cilio - Dialoghi del presente


----------



## Potiphera

Hans Pfitzner

Palestrina - Prelude to Act 1 
Orchestra: Symphonieorchester des Bayerischen Rundfunks. 
Conductor: Wolfgang Sawallisch. 
ORFEO.


----------



## George O

*another Klimt*










Gustav Mahler (1860-1911)

Symphony No. 3 in D minor

Bavarian Radio Symphony Orchestra and Choir / Rafael Kubelik
Marjorie Thomas, alto

2-LP set on Deutsche Grammophon (Germany), from 1967


----------



## hpowders

J.S. Bach Complete Sonatas for Violin and Harpsichord
Rachel Podger, baroque violin
Trevor Pinnock, harpsichord

The finest performances of my six complete sets of these charming sonatas.

Watch your hand there, Trevor, you rascal!!


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Transformation scene










Daybreak, forrest hunt, view from the summit, storm, sunset


----------



## Wood

MagneticGhost said:


> Well, I certainly didn't mean to be rude. Just thought I was being light-hearted with a hint of a double entendre. But if I've offended I'd be quite happy to remove my comment.


Its my boxset and I'm not offended.

It is strange but not at all unpleasant to return home from work to find that my lovely new girlfriend has been discussing my sizeable boxset on a public forum.


----------



## Wood

NOVAK String Quartet in G Op. 22

Novak Quartet, Supraphon LP 1964


----------



## Kivimees

It's time for Jan Sandström's Motorbike Concerto:









As suggested by our good friend ptr. :tiphat:


----------



## padraic




----------



## Heliogabo

*Ludwig Van Beethoven*
9th Symphony
Herbert Von Karajan
Berliner Philarmoniker (1963)

From this wonderful set


----------



## cwarchc

Today's starter


----------



## Mika

20th Century project continues:

1900	Elgar: The Dream of Gerontius, Puccini : Tosca
1901	*Dvořák: Rusalka*, Mahler: Symphony No. 4
1902	Debussy: Pelléas et Mélisande, Schoenberg: Verklärte Nacht
1903	D'Albert: Tiefland
1904	Mahler: Symphony No. 5, Sibelius: Violin Concerto
1905	Debussy: La Mer, Schoenberg: Pelleas und Melisande, Strauss: Salome, Lehár: Die Lustige Witwe
1906	Delius: Sea Drift, Mahler: Symphony No. 6
1907	Dukas: Ariane et Barbe-bleue, Schoenberg: Kammersymphonie op. 9
1908	Mahler: Symphony No. 7, Scriabin: Le Poème de l'extase
1909	Mahler completes Das Lied von der Erde, Rachmaninov: Piano Concerto No. 3, Strauss: Elektra
1910	Mahler: Symphony No. 8, Schoenberg: Das Buch der hängenden Gärten, Stravinsky : The Firebird


----------



## elgar's ghost

Listening to the second of two discs which make up this Turnage compendium - the disc comprising solely of the near-70 minute Blood on the Floor, a large-scale collaboration with the Ensemble Modern and respected jazzers Pete Erskine (drums) and John Scofield (guitar).

Overall, the jury's out as to whether Turnage's propensity to give both modern jazz and contemporary classical a level playing field within the same work is successful - some offer praise for what they consider to be a worthwhile example of cross-pollination whereas others deride the results for being too precious, not to say unfocussed and self-indulgent (both genres are hardly strangers to that kind of accusation...).

I can see where the detractors are coming from, but I personally like it. The work itself is largely based on the horrors and consequences of drug addiction - indeed, movement six (of nine) is a heartfelt lament for Turnage's own brother, who'd succumbed. The final, and longest, movement is a reworking of Dispelling the Fears, which was previously a stand-alone concertante work for two trumpets and orchestra (this original version being featured on disc one).

Oh, and yes - there is a drum solo...


----------



## Marschallin Blair

_"Would you know a man? Give him power."_

Berlin is all the power Karajan needs to bring on the eclipse.










_Four Last Songs_










Act II


----------



## SimonNZ

Haydn's Symphonies 29-32 - Antal Dorati, cond.


----------



## Easy Goer

Elisabeth Schwarzkopf 1915-2006


----------



## Celloman

If this hadn't been in the Top Post-1950 Works, I would never had known of its existence, much less listened to it.

Thank you, TC!









Takemitsu - from me flows what you call Time

Nexus; Pacific Symphony Orchestra, Carl St. Clair


----------



## Vronsky

*Verdi alla Scala -- Volume I*









Verdi alla Scala -- Volume I

Today, I bought this from a street vendor for 50 denars (that's about 1 dollar). I feel happy.


----------



## KenOC

Raga Malkauns - Hariprasad Chaurasia flute & Ronu Mazumdar tabla.


----------



## Mahlerian

Mozart: Sonata in F for Piano Duet K497, Sonata in G for Piano Duet K357 and K500a, Andante with 5 Variations in G for Piano Duet K501, Sonata in C for Piano Duet K521
Ingrid Haebler, Ludwig Hoffmann


----------



## bejart

Leopold Kozeluch (1747-1818): Symphony in F Major

Ondrej Kukal conducting the South Bohemian Chamber Orchestra


----------



## SimonNZ

Ginastera's Harp Concerto - Vera Badings, harp, Jesus Lopez-Corboz, cond.


----------



## papsrus

Bruckner No. 4, Karajan w/ BPO (DG)


----------



## Guest

A new installment in BIS' complete Sorabji Etudes. "Etudes" is a bit of a misnomer, as one needs transcendent technique to even think about playing them, which Ullen has in spades. Most of the ones on this disc are a _little_ less overtly showy compared to some of his other ones, but their dense counterpoint and cruelly difficult rhythms make them extraordinarily challenging. (That's not to say that they lack bravura, not at all!) Excellent sound.


----------



## DiesIraeCX

*Schubert #5 (Beecham)*

*Franz Schubert*:_ Symphony No. 5, D. 485_ (Beecham)

Schubert by everyone's favorite Philistine conductor, Sir Thomas Beecham.


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

One of my favorite operas... and a brilliant performance at that.


----------



## brotagonist

It wasn't much more than accompaniment to a late breakfast earlier today, but this evening this will be my main dish:









Scriabin Reverie; Divine Poem; Poem of Ecstasy
Ashkenazy/Deutsches SO Berlin

I've got it on now, but it will need a few spins to get in the mood  I'm liking it right away, of course, but there are still dishes to wash, tea to cook, exercise to do, mail to read, etc., so it will be a gradual engrossing.


----------



## Morimur

*M.L. Vasanthakumari - (1995) Cascades of Carnatic Music (2 CD)*


----------



## Becca

padraic said:


>


And what is your feeling about it compared to the 3 movement torso?


----------



## Centropolis

Picked this up today and giving it a spin.


----------



## SimonNZ

Pierre Schaeffer and Pierre Henry's Orphée 53


----------



## brotagonist

Already I'm taking a little break. You didn't think I'd be listening to Scriabin all evening, did you?  I will return to it for a spin or two when I get more settled down, after I finish exercising, likely.

In the meantime, I decided to give this Rzewski performance by Yu Katahira a listen: The People United...

The first 30 seconds, I thought, no, this guy and I won't hit it off... and then it changed, and changed and changed  The first thing I thought of was Beethoven's Diabelli Variations and, sure enough, that is exactly right, according to the article on Wikipedia. A full hour was a bit more than I bargained for, but I think I'm going to be eager to stick with it, judging by what I've heard so far (10 minutes).


----------



## bejart

Robert Schumann (1810-1856): String Quartet No.1 in A Minor, Op.41, No.1

Alberni Quartet: Howard Davis and Peter Pople, violins -- Berian Evans, viola -- David Smith, cello


----------



## bejart

Haydn: Piano Sonata No.11 in B Flat

Jeno Jando, piano


----------



## GreenMamba

Mozart String Quintet D-major, K593. Salomon Qt. and S. Whistler.


----------



## Selby

Kontrapunctus said:


> A new installment in BIS' complete Sorabji Etudes. "Etudes" is a bit of a misnomer, as one needs transcendent technique to even think about playing them, which Ullen has in spades. Most of the ones on this disc are a _little_ less overtly showy compared to some of his other ones, but their dense counterpoint and cruelly difficult rhythms make them extraordinarily challenging. (That's not to say that they lack bravura, not at all!) Excellent sound.


Managed to listen to a couple of the releases via my local library. Excellent stuff. I've been resisting the strong urge to purchase them hoping he complets the cycle and they end up in a box set.


----------



## Pugg

StlukesguildOhio said:


> One of my favourite operas... and a brilliant performance at that.


Excellent choice.:tiphat:


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mozart* : Piano concerto's 22 & 23.
*Daniel Barenboim*


----------



## Itullian

Mahler 4, Szell
KUSC.ORG


----------



## Pugg

​_The one and only:_
*Renée Fleming : The Beautiful voice *


----------



## tortkis

Pēteris Vasks

Symphony No. 2 (1998) / Distant Light, concerto for violin and string orchestra (1997) (Ondine)








John Storgårds, violin
Ostrobothnian Chamber Orchestra
Juha Kangas, conductor
Tampere Philharmonic Orchestra
John Storgårds, conductor

String Quartets nos. 1-3 - Navarra Quartet (Challenge)








String Quartet No. 1 (1977)
String Quartet No. 2, "Vasaras dziedājumi" (Summer Songs) (1984)
String Quartet No. 3 (1995)

dramatic & passionate. The earliest quartet is quite intense. The VC is a beautiful piece.


----------



## Itullian

Schubert piano sonata 557, Kempff
KUSC.ORG


----------



## Blancrocher

Szymanowski: Symphonies 3 & 4 (Stryja); Violin Concertos 1 & 2 (Zehetmair/Rattle)


----------



## Becca

Graham Waterhouse - _Chieftan's Salute_ Op. 34a for Great Highland Bagpipe and String Orchestra (2001)
For those who are sophisticated enough to appreciate bagpipes


----------



## SimonNZ

Birtwistle's The Triumph Of Time - Pierre Boulez, cond.


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

Ludwig van Beethoven - Piano Sonata No. 8 in C minor, 'Pathétique'; Piano Sonata No. 14 in C-Sharp minor, 'Moonlight'; Piano Sonata No. 15 in D Major, 'Pastoral' (Alfred Brendel).









These are excellent discs - Brendel's playing always sounds fresh, radiant and dynamic.


----------



## SimonNZ

Tadeusz Baird's Goethe Briefe - Jan Krenz, cond

(and with that I've joined the infamous Worst Postoholics club - sorry StLukes)


----------



## Badinerie

Nice sunny but cool morning here. I have just the thing!


----------



## Blancrocher

Sibelius: Symphonies 1,2,3,5, and a few tone poems (Jansons)


----------



## Pugg

​
*Massenet : Thais.*
*Renée Fleming*/ Thomas Hampson/ Giuesppe Sabbatini.
Stunning Decca recording from 1997 :tiphat:


----------



## ptr

*Bo Nilsson* - Brief an Gösta Oswald (Phono Suecia)










Dorothy Dorow (S/A), Karl-Bernhard Sebon (a-fl), Radio Sinfonie Orchester, Berlin u. Francis Travis

/ptr


----------



## SimonNZ

Stravinsky's Septet - European Soloists Ensemble


----------



## Guest

Post 50s Homework.

Birtwistle - Triumph of Time
Holt - Canto Ostinato

One of darkness, one of lightness.


----------



## Art Rock

Mainly for the three concertos.


----------



## Mika

Project Pierre continues. Pierre Boulez Picks 10 Great Works of the 20th Century : http://soundcheck.wnyc.org/story/10-great-works-20th-century-pierre-boulezs-90th-birthday//

I. Edgard Varèse, Ameriques
II. Alban Berg, Three Pieces for Orchestra, Op. 6
III. Igor Stravinsky, The Rite of Spring
IV. Béla Bartók, Music for Strings, Percussion, and Celesta
V. Anton Webern, Six Pieces for Orchestra
*VI. Luciano Berio, Sinfonia*
VII. Karlheinz Stockhausen, Gruppen
VIII. Gustav Mahler, Symphony No. 6
IX. Arnold Schönberg, Erwartung
X. Pierre Boulez, Repons


----------



## Wood

Morimur said:


>


These posts deserve a lot more likes than they are getting.

Keep 'em coming Morimur.

South Asian music can be mind blowing.


----------



## Wood

Whilst the box is out, listening to Saint-Saens Piano Concerto No. 2 1958 at Manhattan Center, NYC










Rubenstein, Symphony of the Air.

Nice breezy French music for first thing in the morning.


----------



## Pugg

Art Rock said:


> Mainly for the three concertos.


And me for the Coloratura Concerto


----------



## Pugg

​*Beverly Sills* sings *Verdi.*


----------



## schigolch




----------



## bejart

Robert Woodcock (1690-1728): Oboe Concerto in E Flat

Michael Dobson conducting the Thames Chamber Orchestra -- Neil Black, oboe


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

First completely acoustic spectral composition: Voyage into the Golden Screen. Spectralism is something I've neglected from time to time, maybe I need some education on the style, but I've previously dismissed it as being rather a bit too limited in terms of harmony/pitch. This is an awesome work though.


----------



## Blancrocher

Szymanowski: Violin Sonatas (Kramer, Durcan); Szymanowski & Lutoslawski: String Quartets (Silesian SQ)


----------



## Pugg

​
Just arrived:
*Daniel Ottensamer .*
Various composers.


----------



## Mika

London Philharmonic & Jascha Horenstein

*20th Century*

1900	Elgar: The Dream of Gerontius, Puccini : Tosca
1901	Dvořák: Rusalka, *Mahler: Symphony No. 4*
1902	Debussy: Pelléas et Mélisande, Schoenberg: Verklärte Nacht
1903	D'Albert: Tiefland
1904	Mahler: Symphony No. 5, Sibelius: Violin Concerto
1905	Debussy: La Mer, Schoenberg: Pelleas und Melisande, Strauss: Salome, Lehár: Die Lustige Witwe
1906	Delius: Sea Drift, Mahler: Symphony No. 6
1907	Dukas: Ariane et Barbe-bleue, Schoenberg: Kammersymphonie op. 9
1908	Mahler: Symphony No. 7, Scriabin: Le Poème de l'extase
1909	Mahler completes Das Lied von der Erde, Rachmaninov: Piano Concerto No. 3, Strauss: Elektra
1910	Mahler: Symphony No. 8, Schoenberg: Das Buch der hängenden Gärten, Stravinsky : The Firebird


----------



## DiesIraeCX

*Stravinsky conducts Stravinsky: Agon*

*Igor Stravinsky*: _Agon _(LA Festival)


----------



## Morimur

*M.S. Subbulakshmi - (2005) Gems of Thyagaraja (3 CD)*


----------



## csacks

Good Morning TC. Very cold down here in Chile, but sunny. This day started with Grieg´s Violin Sonatas, played by Augustin Dumay and Maria Joao Pires. Beautiful music for cold days


----------



## Heliogabo

*Joseph Haydn*
_The creation_
Herbert Von Karajan
Berliner Philarmoniker
Great and last Fritz Wunderlich


----------



## Eramirez156

Foggy day here in Chi-town, rather chilly here by the lake.

Thought i'd begin the day with Bruckner 8th, Gunter Wand and the Berlin Phil.


----------



## MagicMark

Bach, Toccata & Fuge, D Minor for Organ, BWV 565, Klemens Schnorr.


----------



## ShropshireMoose

Dvorak: Cello Concerto Pierre Fournier/Philharmonia Orchestra/Rafael Kubelik
Saint-Saens: Cello Concerto No.1 Pierre Fournier/Philharmonia Orchestra/Walter Susskind
Tchaikovsky: Rococo Variations Pierre Fournier/Lamoureux Orchestra/Eugene Bigot

Jim Parker: Concerto for Clarinet and Strings Ian Herbert/Apollo Chamber Orchestra/David Chernaik
Jim Parker: Betjeman's London (poems by Sir John Betjeman)/Symphony in Yellow (words: Oscar Wilde) Gerard Benson and Cicely Herbert/Apollo Chamber Orchestra/David Cherniak
Gershwin arr. Cherniak: A Foggy Day
Bud Powell arr. Cherniak: I'll Keep Loving You Apollo Chamber Orchestra/David Cherniak

Three superb concerto recordings by Pierre Fournier, the Dvorak is my favourite performance of that concerto, there's a drama and passion in the reading quite unlike any other recording that I've ever heard of that work, the Philharmonia play superbly under Kubelik, and I cannot imagine it being done better than this. The Saint-Saens and Tchaikovsky are good too, and with excellent transfers on this set it is a complete and utter delight!! Which brings us rather neatly to Jim Parker, not a name that was familiar to me, but he's evidently done sterling work for years on film and television, and when I heard "Middlesex" from the Betjeman cycle on the radio a couple of weeks ago I thought I really must investigate his work. The Betjeman works were recorded by that author himself, but this reading by Gerard Benson and Cicely Herbert leaves nothing to be desired. The music reminds me quite a bit of a combination of Eric Coates and Vivian Ellis, which is no bad thing (in my book at any rate). Likewise in his selections from the works of Oscar Wilde, the music reflects the words perfectly. The clarinet concerto is a real delight, beautifully played by Ian Herbert, I shall listen to it often. What delightful music, a real joy to listen to. The Gershwin and Bud Powell pieces make an excellent bonus to the Parker works, and David Cherniak's arrangements are very well done, I recommend this CD wholeheartedly to you all!!


----------



## DavidA

Heliogabo said:


> View attachment 69309
> 
> *Joseph Haydn*
> _The creation_
> Herbert Von Karajan
> Berliner Philarmoniker
> Great and last Fritz Wunderlich


One of the wonders of the recording age!


----------



## GreenMamba

Lukas Foss, String Quartet no. 3 / Columbia String Quartet


----------



## Orfeo

*Heino Eller*
Sonata no. I, Intimate Moment, Six Pieces, Ballade, Nocturne, Butterfly, etc.
-Sten Lassmann, piano.

*Artur Kapp*
Symphony no. I "Quasi una fantasia" (1924).
-The Estonian Radio Symphony Orchestra/Vallo Jarvi.

*Eugene Kapp*
Symphony no. II (1954).
Piano Concerto (1969).*
-Matti Reimann, piano.*
-The Estonian Radio Symphony Orchestra/Neemi Jarvi(*)/Kyrill Raudsepp.


----------



## Kivimees

Pugg said:


> ​
> Just arrived:
> *Daniel Ottensamer .*
> Various composers.


Thank you for reminding me that I leave for Vienna in a month.


----------



## padraic

Becca said:


> And what is your feeling about it compared to the 3 movement torso?


The finale sounded Brucknerian enough I suppose, though I admit to being slightly underwhelmed. More listens are mandatory, of course. I think Rattle did a fine job with the first three movements, though - I've seen a lot of people complain that the inclusion of the fourth movement distracts from a lackluster reading of the "original" 3, but I don't agree. I'm generally a big fan of Rattle anyway, though.


----------



## Vaneyes

Sampling a new release, *Reich*: Music for 18 Musicians (modular version), w. Ensemble Signal.

I give it minimal recommendation.


----------



## Pugg

​*Puccini : Tosca.*
*Price/ Di Stefano/ Karajan.*
Classical Decca recording :tiphat:


----------



## JACE

I haven't been posting much lately. My recent listening has been focused on jazz.

Good to catch up with everyone. 

Right now, I'm listening to...

*100 Favorites: # 26*

Chopin: The Complete Preludes
Dmitri Alexeev (EMI)










Dmitri Alexeev's approach to these works is inward and languid, a very _personal_, finely-calibrated reading. It's at the opposite end of the spectrum from Argerich's famously fiery, extroverted recording of this music. I enjoy her recording too. I just find that I reach for the Alexeev disc much more frequently.

I remember seeing a mini-review of Alexeev's Preludes in an early edition of the _Penguin Guide to Classical Music_. The authors dismissed his recording out of hand, calling it "not satisfactory" or "not competitive with the best recordings" or something like that. Obviously, I disagree. Strongly. It just goes to show that you shouldn't trust anyone's ears but your own.


----------



## hpowders

J.S. Bach Sonatas for Viola da Gamba and Harpsichord
Jonathan Manson, viola da gamba
Trevor Pinnock, harpsichord

Not exactly Bach at his most profound, and probably hashed together from other works, but so what?

Delightful music. Delightfully performed.


----------



## EDaddy

A dash of midnight with my morning coffee.


----------



## Harrytjuh

I've been listening to the Finnish composer Sebastian Fagerlund (1972) lately, very interesting music, I must say.


----------



## millionrainbows

*Lou Harrrison: Third Symphony. *Transcendent American music. Especially moving is the fifth movement (of six), *Largo Ostinato. *This work also features the gamelon that Harrison built.


----------



## EDaddy

Vaneyes said:


> Sampling a new release, *Reich*: Music for 18 Musicians (modular version), w. Ensemble Signal.
> 
> I give it minimal recommendation.


I've always wanted to hear this.


----------



## Eramirez156

Franz Schmidt: Symphony no. 4
Zubin Mehta - Vienna Philharmonic


----------



## KenOC

Sir Donald Francis Tovey, Symphony in D-major, Op.32 (1913). Malmö Opera Orchestra, conductor: George Vass. An interesting piece, almost a full hour, from a man far better known for other things. On YouTube.


----------



## George O

Frank Martin (1890-1974): Concerto for Cello and Orchestra

Steven Kates, cello

Malcom Arnold (1921-2006): Concerto for Two Violins and String Orchestra, op 77

Paul Kling, violin
Peter McHugh, violin

The Louisville Orchestra / Jorge Mester
on Louisville Orchestra First Edition Records (Louisville, Kentucky), from 1973


----------



## elgar's ghost

Alan Rawsthorne - String Quartets 1-3 plus Theme and Variations for Two Violins.

The short String quartet no. 1, like the work for two violins, is also a theme and variations work and the final movement of no. 2 contains a theme with three variations followed by a coda which fades the work out nicely. Quartet no. 3 is divided into two distinct sections and is by some distance the most intense of the three. Rawsthorne apparently enjoyed using variation form and it's nice to hear such engaging examples on this disc. Excellent stuff.


----------



## senza sordino

The last five albums I've listened to:
Mendelssohn Double Concerto for violin and piano, Piano Concerto in Am
View attachment 69318

Mendelssohn String Quartets 2, 3 & 6
View attachment 69319


Khachaturian Spartacus, Piano Concerto, four pieces from Pictures of Childhood, Gayaneh, Violin Concerto, Masquerade Suite
View attachment 69320

Shostakovich Violin Concerto #1, Kancheli V&V, Shostakovich Lyrical Waltz, Pärt Spiegel im Spiegel, Rachmaninov Vocalise
View attachment 69321

Szymanowski Concert Overture, Violin Concerti #1&2
View attachment 69322


----------



## bejart

Jean-Frederic Edelmann (1749-1794): Keyboard Sonata in E Major, Op.1, No.2

Sylvie Pecot-Douatte, harpsichord


----------



## Pugg

*Joseph & Michael Haydn : Horn concertos 
Felix Klieser.*


----------



## Guest

Liszt's Les Annees de Pelerinage by Bertrand Chamayou:










It's very, very hard to imagine anyone playing this music better. Highest recommendation. :tiphat:

"He's a pianist of tremendous resources, both technical and musical, possessing all the equipment to cope with Liszt's most extreme demands without ever flaunting it. He shapes even the most massive climaxes (his dynamic range is vast) with fastidious care, and much more pungent characterisation than he showed in his disc of César Franck last year...It's all the work of a major Liszt intepreter." The Guardian, 1st December 2011 ****

"Far from being too much of a good thing, Chamayou's survey underlines the depth and breadth of Liszt's inspiration. If poetic imagination is the prime quality one looks for in a Liszt interpreter, Chamayou has it in spades...His shimmering "Les Jeux d'eau à la Villa d'Este" is the highlight of Book Three." Financial Times, 16th December 2011 ****

"Chamayou (on a Steinway) offers a luminous, supple, poetic sensibility that you sense is uncannily close to how Liszt himself would have imagined and played these wondrous pieces. Chamayou's technique, while huge, is also brilliantly clear: his way with Book One's 'Orage' is a phenomenal combination of lucidity and raging Byronic power." BBC Music Magazine, February 2012 ****

"Chamayou is clearly a superb Lisztian, and makes the sequence of 26 pieces equally compulsive and delectable to listen to. Everything should be singled out, but I loved, as ever, the wonderful free-floating inventions of the Petrarch Sonnets in the Italian second book; and who could resist Chamayou's streamingly brilliant account of Les Jeux d'eau de la Villa d'Este, from Book 3?" Sunday Times, 29th January 2012

"one to make even the finest Lisztians look to their laurels. Hear him in the three Petrarch Sonnets, where a soaring sense of ecstasy is complemented by balzing eruptions of passion, everything engulfed as it were in restless and romantic enquiry. His 'Dante' Sonata brims over with a virtuoso savagery that dazzles and astounds...Yet even more remarkable is Chamayou's profoundly expressive response to the third and final book." Gramophone Magazine, March 2012

------
To these I would add that his "Au bord d'une source" is so brilliant you don't need to translate the title. But really the whole thing is just awesome.

And I don't usually care much for solo piano music!


----------



## omega

Vaneyes said:


> Sampling a new release, *Reich*: Music for 18 Musicians (modular version), w. Ensemble Signal.
> 
> I give it minimal recommendation.


I have to get this CD!


----------



## Kivimees

These three gents offer entertainment this morning:


----------



## jim prideaux

listened repeatedly over the last few days to Gardiner and the ORR in perfomances of specific Beethoven works-Emperor Concerto,Choral Fantasy,7th and 8th symphonies and at the same time have had a look at the disparate reviews to be found on line-personally not interested in the any of the frequent negativity because they really 'work for me'-found some more bargain second hand on line so waiting for them to turn up!

as with earlier in the week-having voted I am at work early so its YT and Schumann 2nd-Bernstein/VPO-great start to the day!


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mascagni/Leoncavallo.Cav/ Pag.
Souliotis / del Monaco.
Lorengar/McCracken*


----------



## SimonNZ

Earlier:

















Haydn's Symphonies 33-36 - Antal Dorati, cond.

Now:










Poulenc's Gloria - Seiji Ozawa, cond.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Salonen's fantastic Kullervo starts my morning today.


----------



## Potiphera

Frederick Delius - On Hearing the First Cuckoo in Spring


----------



## Blancrocher

Bartok: Concerto for Orchestra, Music for Strings, Percussion, and Celesta (Dutoit); and (via Spotify) Yoshimatsu: Symphony 5, etc. (Fujioka)

*p.s.* Don't forget to mention performers, Potiphera.


----------



## MoonlightSonata

Elmsly, _Stillscape_
Donald Maurice, viola


----------



## SimonNZ

Ustvolskaya's Symphony No.3 - Dmitri Liss, cond.


----------



## Blancrocher

via Spotify:

Tippett: Symphony 4, New Years Suite (Hickox); Malcolm Arnold: String Quartets (Maggini)


----------



## AndyS

Trying to get into Bach more and saw that this was quite a highly recommended recording


----------



## SimonNZ

Per Norgard's Voyage Into The Golden Screen - Oliver Knussen, cond.


----------



## ArtMusic




----------



## Pugg

​*Gerald Finzi* : various works.
Colongne Chamber Soloists


----------



## bejart

Antonio Vivaldi (1678-1741): Flute Concerto in F Major, Op.10, No.5

Claudio Scimone conducting I Solisti Veneti -- Jean-Pierre Rampal, flute


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Very nice sample of some of Adès' best tunes. Listening at the moment to my favourite of his works: Living Toys. And then I'll probably skip to Concentric Paths....


----------



## Marschallin Blair

The Barbirolli _Tallis Fantasia_ worked magnificently well while driving to work this very early, and very dark, and very windy and cold Southern California morning. The grace and buoyancy Barbirolli breathes into this piece is absolutely sublime.


----------



## Morimur

*Kaushiki Chakrabarty - (2007) Kaushiki*










A sample:

*



*


----------



## Pugg

Strauss: 1001 Nights
+ Geschichten aus dem Wienerwald
+ Dorfschwalben aus Osterreich
& Frühlingsstimmen (Gueden / WP / Krips)

BOSKOVSKY / WP (1961)


----------



## Marschallin Blair

I'm not a Studer fan but I am a Bonney one- and I love Gardiner's treatment of the score and choruses.


----------



## omega

*Beethoven*
_Piano Concerto No.4_
Daniel Barenboïm (piano & conducting) | Staatskapelle Dresden








*Brahms*
_Haydn-Variations_
Claudio Abbado | Berliner Philharmoniker








*Saint-Saëns*
_Piano Concerto No.2_
Pascal Rogé | Charles Dutoit | Orchestre Symphonique de Montréal


----------



## Orfeo

*Sergey Prokofiev*
Opera in five acts, seven scenes "The Fiery Angel."
-Leiferkus, Gorchakova, Dyadkova, Galuzin, Laptev, et al.
-The Kirov Opera Orchestra and Chorus/Valery Gergiev.

*Nikolay Myaskovsky*
Symphonies nos. XVI & XXI.
Sinfonietta no. II in A minor.
Concertino Lyrico.
-The Russian Federation Symphony Orchestra/Yevgeny Svetlanov.

*Vissarion Shebalin*
String Quartets nos. VI & VII.
-The Krasni Quartet.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Marschallin Blair said:


> The Barbirolli _Tallis Fantasia_ worked magnificently well while driving to work this very early, and very dark, and very windy and cold Southern California morning. The grace and buoyancy Barbirolli breathes into this piece is absolutely sublime.


One of the all time great records.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Disc 2 of Haitink's wonderful Debussy series. Fantastic analogue sound, warm and rich. Stunning performances of _Prelude a l'apres-midi d'un faune_, _Nocturnes_ and _La Mer_ with the Concertgebouw on top form.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

GregMitchell said:


> Disc 2 of Haitink's wonderful Debussy series. Fantastic analogue sound, warm and rich. Stunning performances of _Prelude a l'apres-midi d'un faune_, _Nocturnes_ and _La Mer_ with the Concertgebouw on top form.


Yeah, I really love Haitink's beautiful-but-spirited_ "Fetes"_ from that Concertgebouw _Nocturnes_.


----------



## opus55

Bartok: Violin Sonata, SZ.117


----------



## Vasks

_LPs_

*Erb - Endgame Overture (Johanos/Turnabout)
Foss - Baroque Variations (composer/Nonesuch)*


----------



## pmsummer

CONCERTS AVEC PLUSIEURS INSTRUMENTS - V
*Johann Sebastian Bach*
Café Zimmerman
Pablo Valetti; konzertmeister

Alpha


----------



## EDaddy

It's a Bach morning around here


----------



## papsrus

Bach Cello Suites
Guido Schiefen


----------



## MagicMark

Rinaldo, HWV7, Handel, performed by Japan Philharmonic Orchestra & Shigeo Genda


----------



## brotagonist

During TC's longest ever downtime (a full day or longer, it seems), I finished listening to the third disc of the Scriabin symphonies set and also to:









Vaughan Williams 2 Fantasias, The Lark, 5 Variants
Marriner/St. Martin

This was a pleasant find at a used record store about 2-3 years ago. I cannot claim to be a RVW devotee, but the music is pleasant. I don't know the original Tallis theme, so I cannot relate the first Fantasia to Tallis' work. It's hard not to like the Greensleeves Fantasia. The Lark Ascending seems to be a perennial RVW favourite, as it appears on both RVW albums I have, but I find it somewhat kitchy, but pleasant nonetheless, as the Lark theme sounds to me very reminiscent of Chinese music, with it's sweetly scratchy sound. I guess I didn't notice the transition from Lark to 5 Variations, so I'll need to pay more attention next time through the collection.


----------



## Morimur

*Kishori Amonkar - (2003) Samarpan*


----------



## Pugg

​*Mozart : Cosi fan Tutte.*
Bóhm conducting


----------



## DiesIraeCX

*Schumann, Schubert - Pollini, Kremer*

*Robert Schumann*: _Kreisleriana_ (Pollini)
*Robert Schumann*: _Davidsbündlertänze_ (Pollini)
*Franz Schubert*: _Fantasia in C, for Violin and Piano, D. 934_ (Gidon Kremer)


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

F. J. Haydn - String Quartet Op. 76 No. 3 in C Major, 'Emperor' (Tokyo String Quartet).









These discs just came in. Very full sound and excellent playing. I would say the interpretation is more romantic than the Amadeus and Eder Quartets', which is especially apparent in the slower movements.


----------



## brotagonist

I am slowly surrendering to Haydn's String Quartets, a disc at a time, over the course of many weeks. I have made it to the fourth disc:









Haydn SQ 1-3 of 6, Op. 64
Amadeus Quartet


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Gorgeous Respighi. Gorgeous singing from Dame Janet, wonderfully supported by Richard Hickox with the City of London Sinfonia.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

GregMitchell said:


> Gorgeous Respighi. Gorgeous singing from Dame Janet, wonderfully supported by Richard Hickox with the City of London Sinfonia.












I love that cd. I have exquisite Symbolist cover art on mine though- irredeemably gorgeous either way.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Marschallin Blair said:


> I love that cd. I have exquisite Symbolist cover art on mine though- irredeemably gorgeous either way.




That looks like a different CD altogether, _Aretusa _ being the only work they share. Soloists and orchestra are different too.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Selection of JSB keyboard works today:

Complete WTC (Roberts), Toccatas and GVs (both Gould)


----------



## Cosmos

Celebrating my birthday (21) with the other birthday boys' music:

Brahms, Symphony 3
Kurt Sanderling and Staatskapelle Dresden





Piano Quartet no. 3










Tchaikovsky Serenade in C










And then, for my birthday,


----------



## Kivimees

More pleasantry from Mr Chausson:









I enjoyed the Concert in D major in particular.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

GregMitchell said:


> That looks like a different CD altogether, _Aretusa _ being the only work they share. Soloists and orchestra are different too.


----------



## Heliogabo

*Mozart*
_Piano concertos 5, 6 & 7_
Murray Perahia (W/ Radu Lupu (7))
English Chamber Orchestra


----------



## Blancrocher

Bach: Well-Tempered Clavier, book 1 (Gulda)

*p.s.* Happy Birthday, Cosmos.


----------



## Heliogabo

Blancrocher said:


> View attachment 69352
> 
> 
> Bach: Well-Tempered Clavier, book 1 (Gulda)
> 
> *p.s.* Happy Birthday, Cosmos.


Gulda is amazing in this set. One of my favorites


----------



## Tsaraslondon

The Rachmaninov is a dull dog (certainly no match for Argerich) but the Scriabin is pleasantly lyrical in the slow movement.


----------



## brotagonist

If Rachmaninoff is a dull dog, then Ferrari is a yappy one 









Luc Ferrari Tautologos and other early electronic works

Ferrari was a favourite electronic composer I discovered in the '70s. I never had an album, but he always appeared on sampler discs, so I new a number of his works. His abrasive and brash style fit my youthful probing and non-conformist sensibility. The music at high volume was guaranteed to shock, with it's unexpected squeals and bursts. It's a gotta-have for any young adult :lol:

I am enjoying hearing my way through my collection. I don't know about you, but bookmarking or favouriting or adding an image of an album cover to one's Spotify or other profile is just not the same as going through your personal collection.

I picked this one up about 3 years ago. Another used acquisition. It was a store I had not previously been aware of, so I was excited to find this disc there. The owner knew nothing of classical music and had none, but the spotting of this in a rack blew me away. I wasn't going to pay $25 for it, but I wanted it! The owner knew he'd never sell it, so we worked a trade that resulted in me taking it home... and I felt I had gotten a real deal on it, too. Last week, I decided to pay the shop another visit and I learned that they had gone out of business six months ago


----------



## Marschallin Blair

> GregMitchell: The Rachmaninov is a dull dog (certainly no match for Argerich) but the Scriabin is pleasantly lyrical in the slow movement.


Were you seduced into buying it by the pretty cover?- I would have been. . . 'almost.' _;D_

Martha forever.


----------



## Morimur

*Kohinoor Langa Group - (1994) 34 Rajasthan; Music from the Desert Nomads*


----------



## Vronsky

*Giuseppe Verdi -- Messa da Requiem*









Giuseppe Verdi, Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra, Claudio Abbado (Conductor) -- Messa da Requiem


----------



## Mahlerian

Mozart: Symphony No. 35 in D "Haffner," No. 36 in C "Linz"
Prague Chamber Orchestra, cond. Mackerras









Mahler: Symphony No. 10 in F-sharp (second performing version by Mazzetti)
Cincinnati Symphony Orchestra, cond. Lopez-Cobos


----------



## George O

Francesco Canova da Milano (1497-1543)

Intabolatvra de Levto del Divino

Paul O'Dette, lute

on Astrée (France), from 1986

5 stars


----------



## opus55

Bach
Butt


----------



## millionrainbows

Lou Harrison: Symphony No. 4 (Last Symphony). Composed 1990-95 with revisions. Eastern influences, yet I hear the open plains of America. Emotional, majestic. Definitely human. I would have liked to have met the man.








_* Cheezy cover art...*_


----------



## Eramirez156

I'm playing record #3, which is the Wagner record, with the likes of Elisabeth Rethberg.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

I just love the rapacious merciless ferocity of Callas' 1949 Princess Abigaille from _Nabucco_. The unstinted energy and power she brings to the role is positively _thrilling_.










_Symphonic Dance No. 3_










Levine's horn climaxes with the CSO in "Saturn" are monumental.


----------



## D Smith

Celebrating one of the birthdays today with Tchaikovsky's Symphony No. 5 performed by Bernstein/NYP. It had been a while since I had listened to this disc and wondered if it was as I remembered. Unfortunately, it was. Bernstein at his most indulgent. It's worth a listen to see just how a score can be stretched but not recommended. I'll stick with Mvarinsky in the future. Now moving on to Brahms.


----------



## Balthazar

*Haydn ~ Piano Trios Nos. 10-17*.

Finishing up the early trios, the Beaux Arts Trio plays Hob. XIV:C1; XV:f1,2,34-36,38, plus one _deest_.

Aside: I hope that some day soon the H. C. Robbins Landon numbering fully replaces the Hoboken numbers.


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

brotagonist said:


> I am slowly surrendering to Haydn's String Quartets, a disc at a time, over the course of many weeks. I have made it to the fourth disc:
> 
> View attachment 69346
> 
> 
> Haydn SQ 1-3 of 6, Op. 64
> Amadeus Quartet


I also have the Amadeus Quartet's Op. 76. It's pretty good, though I don't think it is the best available version. I've been more impression with what I've heard from the Tokyo String Quartet so far - the recording quality is finer and the playing is more spirited. I do remember Op. 64 by the Amadeus Quartet being really good, however.


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

Marschallin Blair said:


>


pretty hot picture.


----------



## SimonNZ

Bach's Goldberg Variations - Keith Jarrett, harpsichord

happy 70th birthday, Keith


----------



## DiesIraeCX

*Bartok 3/4 - LvB 111*

*Béla Bartók*: _String Quartets Nos. 3 and 4_ (Emerson Quartet)
*Ludwig van Beethoven*: _Piano Sonata No. 32, Op. 111_ (Maurizio Pollini)

Op. 111, the summit of Beethoven's 32, literal and perhaps figurative, as well. The final movement makes time stand still. With that, I finally complete the cycle. On to other things.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

HaydnBearstheClock said:


> pretty hot picture.


It gets better:






(Totally me pool-side.)

Live by the runway, die by the runway.

_;D_


----------



## Triplets

Ravel, Mother Goose Suite, Paul Paray, Detroit SO


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Marschallin Blair said:


> Were you seduced into buying it by the pretty cover?- I would have been. . . 'almost.' _;D_
> 
> Martha forever.




No. It was a gift. I've never managed to get to the end of the Rachmaninov, but the Scriabin's ok. I don't know it so well of course.


----------



## bejart

Franz Benda (1709-1786): Flute Concerto in E Minor

Hannoversche Hofkapelle -- Laurence Dean, flute


----------



## Marschallin Blair

I like the zest to the Handley Howells _Piano Concerto No. 2_ better then its Chandos counterpart with Hickox.










_Symphony No. 2_










_Francesca da Rimini_


----------



## brotagonist

HaydnBearstheClock said:


> I also have the Amadeus Quartet's Op. 76. It's pretty good, though I don't think it is the best available version. I've been more impression with what I've heard from the Tokyo String Quartet so far - the recording quality is finer and the playing is more spirited. I do remember Op. 64 by the Amadeus Quartet being really good, however.


My Amadeus Quartet set does not include Op. 76. I am trying to become familiar with the works at this point. I play a disc a few times and think that it is starting to become etched into my memory and, months later, I return to it and have to begin anew, as I seem to have forgotten it all  While it might not be the best performance for you, for me it is wonderful. It gives me the opportunity to hear these works whenever I want on a high quality stereo system in 44.1 kHz at an affordable price (I bought the set about 2 years ago).

Reviews are astounding:

"Marvellous quartet-playing... these are among the very best." Gramophone

"A Reference Performance: This CD-box set featuring the acclaimed Amadeus Quartet is probably the best complete recording of Haydn's quartets Opp. 51, 54, 55, 64, 71, 74..." A credible reviewer on Amazon.com.

I have the Takáks Quartet Op. 76 set, which I think is phenomenal. I believe you once said that you thought it sounded a bit echoey, as if it had been recorded in a domed hall. I would say that this could describe the sound, but I find that it fits the music aptly, giving it a full and rich resonance. It is one of my prized recordings and the impetus for acquiring this Amadeus Quartet set of earlier Haydn SQs.


----------



## Balthazar

Icarus said:


> Liszt's Les Annees de Pelerinage by Bertrand Chamayou:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's very, very hard to imagine anyone playing this music better. Highest recommendation. :tiphat:


I couldn't agree more. This is an extraordinary recording.


----------



## pmsummer

SEI SONATE Ò PARTITE
*August Kühnel*
Consort Les Voix Humaines

ATMA Classique


----------



## Vaneyes

For *Brahms* (1833) and* Tchaikovsky* (1840) birthdays.


----------



## D Smith

Moving on the second birthday today, I listened to Brahms' first performed by Alsop/LPO. When I first heard the is recording I was a bit underwhelmed but repeated listening has improved my opinion. It think this is a good performance overall, but doesn't compare to hearing Alsop conduct live, who I've been fortunate to hear several times.










I then listened to a favourite - Brahms' Second Piano Concerto performed by Cliburn/Reiner/Chicago. I think there are somewhat better recordings available (most notably Richter's) but this one I come back to again and again. His reading of the third movement always gets to me . Highly recommended.


----------



## SimonNZ

Ferneyhough's Terrain - Asko Ensemble


----------



## bejart

Beethoven: String Quartet in G Major, Op.18, No.2

Emerson String Quartet: Eugene Drucker and Philip Setzer, violins -- Lawrence Dutton, viola -- David Finckel, cello


----------



## Triplets

I picked out a pair of discs from my local library today. The first was from a CSO commerative set and features a concert performance of Mahler/10 (Cooke, suppossedly, but it sounds as the Conductor added a few touches of his own, especially in I, the movement that GM actually completed--very weird) led by Martinon. I thought the performance was a complete failure, emphasizing Gaullic lightness and wit at the expense of every other face t of the music. No wonder why Martinon didn't last long here, or why he isn't remembered as a Mahlerian.
The second is Alissa Weilerstein/Barenboim pairing the Elgar and Carter Cello Concertos. The Elgar is very fine but to my surprise I really found myself enjoying the Carter. I will admit that I have actively disliked everything else I have ever heard by him but I will be playing this disc in the future for the Carter.


----------



## brotagonist

Saariaho 6 Japanese Gardens

I'm continuing with my goal to hear at least one new work from 'the list' every so often as I feel like it, probably every couple of days.


----------



## bejart

Andrea Luchesi (1741-1801): Piano Sonata with violin obbligato in A Major, Op.1, No.3

Maria Grazia Baiocchi, piano -- Carlos Garfias, violin


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## EDaddy

George O said:


> Francesco Canova da Milano (1497-1543)
> 
> Intabolatvra de Levto del Divino
> 
> Paul O'Dette, lute
> 
> on Astrée (France), from 1986
> 
> 5 stars


Digging the flowerscapes adorning your classical albums, Georgie O!


----------



## KenOC

Mozart's Requiem, the recent recording by Suzuki and the Bach Collegium Japan. A new and very fine edition of the score. And a powerful performance!


----------



## SimonNZ

Simeon ten Holt's Canto Ostinato


----------



## D Smith

Finishing up the dual birthday bash with Tchaikovsky's First Piano Concerto performed by Joyce Yang and the Odense Symphony led by Alexander Lazarev. Yang is terrific on this recording, especially in the second movement. She doesn't have the raw power in the opening bars but really everything else is outstanding. The recording is odd and makes you feel you are inside the piano. I could here her pedaling in some places. And the orchestra seems a bit distant. But that aside a fine performance, though won't displace Cliburn. Also on the disc is an excellent rendition of The Tempest which reminds me of Romeo and Juliet but with different tunes.


----------



## Itullian

Classic.................


----------



## George O

EDaddy said:


> Digging the flowerscapes adorning your classical albums, Georgie O!


Thanks. This and the previous few are pictured with our hybrid flowering crabapple tree. Here's Rust checking it out:


----------



## EDaddy

Still in a Bach zone









...with a dash of Beethoven









(I'm determined to like this work, dang it!)


----------



## opus55

Wagner: Lohengrin


----------



## SimonNZ

brotagonist said:


> Saariaho 6 Japanese Gardens
> 
> I'm continuing with my goal to hear at least one new work from 'the list' every so often as I feel like it, probably every couple of days.


The Florent Jodelet recording is fine, but now try the Thierry Miroglio:

1. Tenju-an Garden of Nanzen-ji Temple
2. Garden of the Kinkaku-ji (Golden Pavillion)
3. Tenryu-ji (Dry Mountain Stream)
4. Rock Garden of Ryoan-ji
5. Moss Garden of the Saiho-ji
6. Daisen-in (Stone Bridges)


----------



## Itullian

opus55 said:


> Wagner: Lohengrin


I love Solti's pacing and act endings.
Domingo is heavenly too.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Triplets said:


> I picked out a pair of discs from my local library today. The first was from a CSO commerative set and features a concert performance of Mahler/10 (Cooke, suppossedly, but it sounds as the Conductor added a few touches of his own, especially in I, the movement that GM actually completed--very weird) led by Martinon. I thought the performance was a complete failure, emphasizing Gaullic lightness and wit at the expense of every other face t of the music. No wonder why Martinon didn't last long here, or why he isn't remembered as a Mahlerian.
> The second is Alissa Weilerstein/Barenboim pairing the Elgar and Carter Cello Concertos. The Elgar is very fine but to my surprise I really found myself enjoying the Carter. I will admit that I have actively disliked everything else I have ever heard by him but I will be playing this disc in the future for the Carter.


I've never heard the Martinon/CSO Mahler's _Tenth_ that you're talking about, but I've never heard anything by Martinon that was 'catastropic in its Gallic lightness,' either. His Varese _Arcana_, his Schmitt _Psalm 45_, and his _Daphnis et Chloe_ are all powerhouse performances.

I'll have to hear the reading you're talking about. It sounds counter-intuitive to just about every thing I've heard of this man's conducting.


----------



## Becca

I am not usually one for listening to "bleeding chunks" of larger works, particularly operas, but I do make an exception in the case of the Rimsky-Korsakov operas, and particularly this Jarvi recording

_Le Coq d'Or, Tale of the Tsar Saltan, Invisible City of Kitezh, Mlada, The Snow Maiden, Christmas Eve_


----------



## senza sordino

The last four albums I listened to today and yesterday.

Schoenberg and Sibelius Violin Concerti
View attachment 69370


Szymanowski Symphonies 2&4 and Concert Overture
View attachment 69371


Villa Lobos Bachianas Brasileras 5, 9, 1 & 2
View attachment 69373


Britten Violin Concerto and Cello Symphony 
View attachment 69374


----------



## Guest

Thrilling playing--adequate 1960s mono sound.


----------



## Pugg

Paganini: Violin Concertos Nos. 1 & 2
Ricci/LSO/Collins


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Dohnanyi's _Piano Quintet No. 1 in C Minor_ Op. 1 written when he was eighteen years old is something I'm just getting to know- and its elegantly and passionately '_fin de siecle_' wonderful in every way. I detect Brahms, Schumann, and even Wagner's fingerprints on it- but its unmistakeably Dohnanyi's passionate-Hungarian own in flavorings. I just_ love_ it.

I've been playing the only two versions I have of it: Argerich's 2007 Lugano Festival recording and the Takacs Quartett with Andras Schiff- which I just got in the mail today.

The engineering balancings couldn't be more different though: Argerich's piano is miked much more up front and there is a slightly 'boxy' sound to the recording venue. The Schiff has the piano submerged among the strings and clarinet as just one of several instruments- with no one particular instrument taking prominence.

All said, I love Martha's ""slightly"" crisper attack than I do Schiff's for the piano playing- but the blending of the strings on the Takacs version with Schiff is just inexpressibly eloquent.

I wouldn't be without either recording, but in all fairness I have to give the laurels to the Schiff with Takacs. The contours, the blending, and the balancing is extraordinary.


----------



## tortkis

Stuart Saunders Smith (b. 1948): The Links Series of Vibraphone Essays (New World Record)








Masako Kunimoto, Steve Sehman, Bill Sallak, Steven Schick, Aiyun Huang, Fabio Oliveira, Justin DeHart, Jude Traxler, Berndt Thurner, Ayano Kataoka, Chris Leonard, Dale Speicher, Matt Apanius, vibraphone; Katalin Lukacs, piano; Gisela Mashayekhi-Beer, flute

Introspective works for vibraphone, mostly solo, some are duos with flute, piano and off-stage orchestra bells. Cool music. I was reminded of Hutcherson's abstract improvisation recorded during 1960s.


----------



## Balthazar

*Verdi ~ Requiem*. Barenboim leads the forces of La Scala with Anja Harteros, Elīna Garanča, Jonas Kaufmann, and René Pape. I was reminded by another thread how much I enjoy this recording. It is ridiculously fine. Like Meg Ryan in Katz's fine.


----------



## Pugg

​*Tchaikovsky : Symphony no 4*
*Riccardo Muti*


----------



## MoonlightSonata

Schubert, Erlkonig - Dietrich Fischer-Dieskau
I love this piece!


----------



## SimonNZ

Mozart's Requiem - Christopher Hogwood, cond.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Continuing with JSB while goggling over the General Election results from Scotland.

MacGregor - A of F (Collins)
Grumiaux - Sonatas & Partitas for Solo Violin (Philips, although this cover says Decca)


----------



## Blancrocher

Schubert: Sonatas 13 and 14 by Richter; 20, 14, and 1 by Lupu.

Lupu owns the 1st movement on the A major sonata, but I like how Richter milks the slow movement (as is his wont with Schubert). Even though it's kind of cheating, I guess I'll keep them both. If I really _had_ to choose, though ... probably Lupu. Imo his finest Schubert album.


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

Ludwig van Beethoven - Piano Sonata No. 7 in D Major; Piano Sonata No. 4 in E-Flat Major (Murray Perahia).









Some excellent playing here by Perahia.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Vivaldi: Nisi Dominus/ Three motets *

*Teresa Berganza.*


----------



## MoonlightSonata

Rzewski, _The People United will Never Be Defeated!_
Wonderful piece of music. I've never heard Rzewski before, so I'll listen out for more!


----------



## Tsaraslondon

I wondered at first if this performance of *The Planets*was a tad lacking in ferocity, but then realised that Andrew Davis was holding back so that climaxes had that bit more power. The recording level is a little low, so it helps to have the volume up quite high.

Excellent coupling is Holt's brilliantly evocative _Egdon Heath_, inspired by Thomas Hardy's great novel _The Return of the Native_.


----------



## tortkis

Unsuk Chin: Xi, Fantaisie mécanique, Akrostichon-Wortspiel, Double Concerto (Kairos)








Piia Komsi soprano / Samuel Favre percussion
Dimitri Vassilakis piano
Ensemble intercontemporain
Patrick Davin / David Robertson conductors
Kazushi Ono / Stefan Asbury conductors

Listening to Chin for the first time. Really good.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Karajan's best, most searingly dramatic performance of Tchaikovsky's 6th, recorded in 1971 for EMI, and one of the finest you will hear anywhere.


----------



## DavidA

GregMitchell said:


> Karajan's best, most searingly dramatic performance of Tchaikovsky's 6th, recorded in 1971 for EMI, and one of the finest you will hear anywhere.


Haven't heard this one. His DG recording is pretty good too!


----------



## Blancrocher

Scelsi: Uaxuctum, etc. - Vienna Radio Symphony Orchestra, Peter Rundel & Johannes Kalitzke


----------



## schigolch




----------



## SimonNZ

Kurtag's Twelve Microludes - Cuarteto Casals


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Wow, I'm loving this! And I like how the original chant is heard at the start. I've read up a bit about Pinochet in the past to understand a bit of the USA's involvement in establishing the dictatorship after years of democracy, so it's just fantastic listening to this reworking of protest music.


----------



## Onder

Bernieman doing his job.


----------



## MagicMark

Mozart, Concerto for Flute, Harp, and Orchestra, K299II, Sharon Bezaly, Julie Palloc, Ostrobothnian Chamber Orchestra


----------



## Pugg

​
*Bach : Resurrection of Christ.*
Rheinische Kantorei.
Hemann Maxx


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Mainly for the Carter concerto, but this is probably the best recording of both concertos I've heard. The Bruch is quite nice to end with:


----------



## csacks

Friday!!!! I need something strong a powerful to get energy as to finish this hard week.
So I went for Camille Saint Saëns` 3rd Symphony, one of my favorites symphonies ever. This time Charles Munch is conducting Boston Symphonic Orchestra. It is a sparkling symphony to my ears, and it raises me as much as Brahms´1st and Berlioz Fantastic Symphony do.


----------



## bejart

First listen to a brand new arrival --
JS Bach: Cello Suite No.2 in D Minor, BWV 1008

Jitka Vlasankova, cello


----------



## George O

Gustav Mahler (1860-1911): The Song of Lament (Das Klagende Lied), op 1

Vienna State Opera Orchestra and Vienna Chamber Choir / Zoltan Fekete
Ilona Steingruber, soprano
Sieglinde Wagner, contralto
Erich Majkut, tenor

on Lyrichord Discs (NYC), from 1958
originally released on Mercury in 1951


----------



## Marschallin Blair

George O said:


> Gustav Mahler (1860-1911): The Song of Lament (Das Klagende Lied), op 1
> 
> Vienna State Opera Orchestra and Vienna Chamber Choir / Zoltan Fekete
> Ilona Steingruber, soprano
> Sieglinde Wagner, contralto
> Erich Majkut, tenor
> 
> on Lyrichord Discs (NYC), from 1958
> originally released on Mercury in 1951


I LOOOVE this post! Hi Emma! Hey Baby! . . . oh, 'Gustav,' hi to you too. I didn't see you standing there. _;D_ . . .

Great photo.


----------



## Albert7

Today is my classical music day, so I throw this Furty Tristan from my dad's collection onto my player.










Sound quality is exceptional even on Laura Palmer!!!

Glorious voices of yesteryear.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

DavidA said:


> Haven't heard this one. His DG recording is pretty good too!


The EMI/Berlin Karajan _Pathetique_ is majestically suave and heroic. Its my favorite _Pathetique_ of all time. The horns and strings are Berlin at it absolute best. The re-engineered Warner box set sound is great.


----------



## Pugg

Ravel: Gaspard de la nuit - 3 poemes pour piano

Ravel: Le Tombeau de Couperin


----------



## Vasks

_LPs_

*Handel - Overture to "Judas Maccabaeus" (Bonynge/London STS)
Endler - Concerto for Oboe, Trumpet and Orchestra (Basch/ProArte)
J. S. Bach - Cantata #202 "Wedding" (Giebel/Telefunken)*


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Albert7 said:


> Today is my classical music day, so I throw this Furty Tristan from my dad's collection onto my player.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sound quality is exceptional even on Laura Palmer!!!
> 
> Glorious voices of yesteryear.


Every day is classical music day.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Unfailingly lovely singing from the delightful Lucia Popp, When this recital was recorded in 1983 she was making the transition from Susanna to the Countess, from Despina to Fiordiligi, from Zerllina to Donna Anna or Donna Elvira. Still I think the most successful items here are the lovely _L'amero, saro costanze_ which opens the recital, Susanna's _Deh vieni_, and Ilia's _Zeffiretti lusinghieri_.

To the original disc, EMI have added the _Laudate Dominum_ and _Exsultate Jubilate_ from 1967, the voice a mite fresher, but the difference is slight. A beautiful disc.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

DavidA said:


> Haven't heard this one. His DG recording is pretty good too!


Didn't he record it more than once for DG? Either way this 1971 EMI is one of the best recordings of the work I've ever heard - from anyone! Unbelievably intense.


----------



## Itullian

GregMitchell said:


> Didn't he record it more than once for DG? Either way this 1971 EMI is one of the best recordings of the work I've ever heard - from anyone! Unbelievably intense.


3 DG's IIRC. 2 BPO, 1 Vienna Phil.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

GregMitchell said:


> Didn't he record it more than once for DG? Either way this 1971 EMI is one of the best recordings of the work I've ever heard - from anyone! Unbelievably intense.


Karajan's DG _Pathetiques_ are the sixties BPO, the seventies BPO, and the eighties VPO. For my money, the EMI/BPO is the clear first choice winner by a large margin; then the seventies performance (which is a bit more relaxed in the dramatic sections); then the sixties performance.

I never listen to the VPO recording at all- which dramatically flags and has nowhere near the polish of any of the BPO readings.


----------



## Blancrocher

Abrahamsen: "Schnee" (Ensemble Recherche); and via spotify a first listen to "Zählen und Erzählen" (Stefanovich, etc.)


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1970/1.

View attachment 69386


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Boult's Moeran _Symphony in G_ on Lyrita is as solid and dignified as one would expect. But then, so is Handley's performance on Chandos- which is a different type of reading in every way. Its funny how the same symphony can sound so completely different- especially something so seemingly direct and straightforward as this piece.










And Boult's _Fugal Overture_- excellent if I may say so- is nearly identical in reading to the Hickox on Chandos- which makes me wonder if Hickox grew up listening to it.


----------



## violadude

...Explosante-Fixe...


----------



## agoukass

Michael Haydn: Violin Concertos
Barnabas Kelemen, violin
Ferenc Erkel Chamber Orchestra / Lilli Aidor


----------



## violadude

Brandenburg Concerto #1

This recording has some really great performances of these works on it.


----------



## SixFootScowl




----------



## opus55

Albinoni: Concerti, Op.5 Nos.1-12


----------



## jim prideaux

first listen to Gardiner and the ORR performing Beethoven's 5th and 6th symphonies and to say I am impressed would be an understatement!


----------



## brotagonist

It's an early weekend for me:

Rautavaara Symphony 8
Swedish Radio Symphony Orchestra/Mikko Franck


----------



## Celloman

Is this what heaven is like?









Mahler - Symphony No. 9

Bruno Walter; Vienna Philharmonic


----------



## AClockworkOrange

*Haydn: Piano Concertos Nos. 3, 4 & 11*
Marc-Andre Hamelin (Piano), Bernard Labadie & Les Violons Du Roy








This recording has started my downfall into the Piano Concertos of Papa Haydn. I am becoming frightfully hooked on these pieces - in the best possible way of course :devil:

*Hugo Wolf: Morike Lieder & Richard Strauss: Lieder*
Hermann Prey & Gerald Moore







I find Hermann Prey infinitely more enjoyable than DFD in this repertoire - and in general. I'm not saying I dislike DFD - quite the opposite - but for my tastes, Prey sounds much more natural and warm. Very subjective - but such is life 

Hermann Prey has certainly become my favourite Baritone. I suspect I love his voice for the same reasons that Fritz Wunderlich's resonates with me and the two make quite the pairing.

Gerald Moore is as fantastic as ever, performing beautifully in his own right but always bringing out and supporting the best of the Singer.


----------



## Mahlerian

Schoenberg: Violin Concerto
Michael Barenboim, Vienna Philharmonic Orchestra, cond. Boulez









Bruckner: Symphony No. 8 in C minor (1890, Novak)
Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra, cond. Tennstedt


----------



## Eramirez156

Legendary Wagner Singers of the 1930s (Telefunken Legacy Series)









A wonderful collection, with Hilde Konetzni, Rudolf Bockelmann, Herbert Janssen , Franz Volker and the tragically short lived Gertrud Bindernagel, who left us too few recordings.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Brass that flattens pike walls and reduces castle defenses to rubble: Solti's_ Overture to Act III _of _Siegfried_.










_Overture _to Act I










Varnay's Immolation Scene










Choruses from the Wolf's Glen scene


----------



## Guest

Partiels - Grisey

As recommended by that hiphopman.


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

Ludwig van Beethoven - Piano Sonata No. 27 in E minor (Solomon Cutner).









These discs by Solomon just came in. Always really liked this sonata - lots of contrast and dynamics. A very fine performance.


----------



## SimonNZ

Haydn's symphonies 37-40 - Antal Dorati, cond.


----------



## KenOC

Raga Ahir Bhairav, played on the Sarangi by Sultan Khan. Not familiar with the instrument, but it's quite powerful.


----------



## tortkis

James Tenney: Spectrum Pieces - The Barton Workshop (New World Records)








Spectrum 1 (1995) for vln, trp, bass cl, 2 perc, pf, cb
Spectrum 2 (1995) for wind quintet
Spectrum 3 (1995) for chamber orchestra
Spectrum 4 (1995) for vln, alto recorder, vibraphone, gtr, pf, bass cl, tenorbass tbn, cb
Spectrum 5 (1995) for fl, ob, bass cl, bsn, vibraphone, hrp, pf, vla
Spectrum 6 (2001) for fl, bass cl, perc, pf, vln, vlc
Spectrum 7 (2001) for fl, vlc, pf with optional delay-system
Spectrum 8 (2001) for for viola obbligato and fl, cl, perc, pf, vln, vlc

Each _Spectrum_ piece is built on a single harmonic series. Spectacular works.


----------



## pmsummer

THE GROUND BENEATH OUR FEET
_A Celebration of the Concerto Grosso_
*Steve Reich, J.S. Bach, Igor Stravinsky, Colin Jacobsen/Siamak Aghaei, The Knights*
The Knights; an orchestral collective

Warner Classics


----------



## brotagonist

I will be listening to my new album in a few minutes, as soon as I finish some chores  In the meantime, this attracted my attention, and I think it is definitely worth the attention, but I doubt I will be able to get through it all today, considering that it is 2 hours long:

Wolfgang Rihm Tutuguri, pt. 1, pt. 2
Franz Bach, Martin Rosenthal, Robert Kette, Wieland Junge, Meinhard Jenne and David Haller, percussionists from the Radio-Sinfonieorchester Stuttgart des SWR, SWR Vokalensemble Stuttgart (Rupert Huber, choir master)


----------



## Becca

Rimsky Korsakov last night ... Carl Orff tonight!

My favourite version for many years was the Fruhbeck de Burgos recording until I happened to get a copy of...


----------



## Avey

A book, and a sonata...


----------



## Pugg

Brahms:
"Academic Festival Overture Op.80" (October 7, 1963 New York, Manhattan Center),
"Tragic Overture Op.81" (May 1, 1964 New York, Manhattan Center),
"Serenade No. 2 Op.16" (February 1, the 17th, 1966 New York, Philharmonic Hall),
"Variations on a Theme by Haydn Op.56a of the subject" (December 16, 1971 New York, Philharmonic Hall)
New York Philharmonic


----------



## brotagonist

I do say!

Rihm's _Tutuguri_ is inspired by Antonin Artaud's surrealist poem of the same name. Part 1  (an eek! is not an exaggeration) holds together well, despite it's (perhaps?) slightly indulgently excessive length, for what seems to be an unstructured and free-form piece. I am not a huge percussion fan, so he could have entirely dropped part 2 to shorten the work by 40 minutes :lol:

So, finally, some serious listening  Voilà, my latest arrival:









Messiaen Quatuor pour la fin du temps
Chung et al.

Yes, this was the inspiration to review my Messiaen collection and fill some gaps this afternoon.


----------



## Albert7

Mahlerian said:


> Schoenberg: Violin Concerto
> Michael Barenboim, Vienna Philharmonic Orchestra, cond. Boulez
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bruckner: Symphony No. 8 in C minor (1890, Novak)
> Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra, cond. Tennstedt


Great selections! Me dig heavily.


----------



## Pugg

*Elena Souliotis* classic Decca recital.:tiphat:


----------



## Blancrocher

Bartok: Piano Concertos (Anda/Fricsay); and via spotify, Tippett: Symphony 4, Fantasias on Corelli & Handel (Hickox)


----------



## Guest

Superhuman virtuoso Carlo Grante takes on Liszt with wonderful results. I have to say that I prefer Liszt's original version of the Mephisto Waltz rather than Busoni's transcription of the orchestral version, but Grante certainly plays it well. I have a live recording of John Ogdon playing the solo piano version of Totentanz, and no one comes even remotely close to the terrifyingly demonic playing on that disc, which was recorded during one of his more lucid periods between bouts of schizophrenia, but again, Grante plays it well...and more accurately, if far less thrillingly. Superb sound. (He plays a Bosendorfer Imperial Grand.)


----------



## Balthazar

*Beethoven ~ Symphony No. 5 in C minor*. John Nelson leads the Ensemble Orchestral de Paris.


----------



## SimonNZ

Rihm's Tutuguri - Fabrice Bollon, cond.

edit: as fascinating a work as that was, I'd have to share Brotagonist's view that it didn't justify two hours - but where he said it could have been shortened by forty minutes, I'd say it could have been shortened to forty minutes.


----------



## Albert7

On vinyl, the famed jazz dude Bob James whipping out Rameau on electric keyboard. Very awesome. Too bad not on iTunes.


----------



## Pugg

​*Puccini : Madama Butterfly.*
*Raina Kabaivanska* /Antinori.
Decent performance by the underestimated Kabaivanska .


----------



## AClockworkOrange

BBC Radio 3's 'Building a Library' on CD Review, presently looking at Walton's Cello Concerto.

I often forget about the program until is about half-way through, so it is nice to listen from the start.


----------



## MoonlightSonata

Donizetti - _Lucia di Lammermoor_ - Karajan - Callas, di Stefano, Panerai, Zampieri


----------



## SimonNZ

Berio's Rendering - Christoph Eschenbach, cond.


----------



## Blancrocher

Bartok: String Quartets (Alban Berg Quartet); Kodaly: Orchestral Works (Joo)


----------



## elgar's ghost

More chamber/instrumental works by Bach broken up by a disc of cantatas:


----------



## ArtMusic

Staging is sensible. The music of Britten's opera never really appeals to me. It's more about dramatic effects than true vocal music that captivates. This one below appears a fine production if you are interested.


----------



## Rhombic

Otto Nicolai's Second Symphony in D major

Since I knew very little about this composer beforehand, it has come up as a decent surprise! It is definitely a German, Early-Romantic symphony (early to mid) that is worth a listen if you are into this period. Very surprising indeed. While, of course, the composers are very distantly related, it reminds me of Max Bruch. I'm not sure why.


----------



## Eramirez156

Beethoven: Symphony no.9

Beethoven Symphony No. 9 Chicago Symphony Orchestra Riccardo Muti conductor Camilla Nylund soprano Ekaterina Gubanova mezzo-soprano Matthew PolenzanI tenor William Burden tenor Eric Owens bass-baritone Chicago Symphony Chorus Duain Wolfe chorus director .

On demand video at:

http://cso.org/beethoven9/video.1080p.html#sthash.m7oqTp4b.nLMF2xbk.dpbs


----------



## Jeff W

Good morning TC! Finally getting a chance to relax and to return. Just being here reduces my stress level.









Listening to the Coriolan Overture, the Symphony No. 7 (since the Allegretto has been stuck in my head for about three days now!) and the Symphony No. 8. Christopher Hogwood leads the Academy of Ancient Music.









Following up Beethoven with Mahler's Symphony No. 2. Rafael Kubelik leads the Bavarian Radio Symphony Orchestra and Choir.


----------



## Pugg

​*Leburn : Hobo concertos
Bart Schneemann.*
Radio Chamber orchestra 
Jan Willem de Vriend


----------



## jim prideaux

Beethoven 9th-continuing with the Gardiner and ORR cycle and this is a symphony I have often found almost overwhelming and intimidating (difficult to explain and possibly sacrilegious to some reading this)and yet with this performance I seem to have enjoyed the work more than ever before!


----------



## MagicMark

Schubert, Symphony #8 in B Minor, D759, Slovenia Symphony Orchestra


----------



## elgar's ghost

ArtMusic said:


> Staging is sensible. The music of Britten's opera never really appeals to me. It's more about dramatic effects than true vocal music that captivates. This one below appears a fine production if you are interested.
> 
> If this is the production which was shown on TV not all that long ago then I was very impressed with it.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Jeff W said:


> Good morning TC! Finally getting a chance to relax and to return. Just being here reduces my stress level.


You obviously have a gift for knowing which threads to avoid then... :devil:


----------



## DeepR

Final Fantasy VII - Opening & Bombing Mission

Damn, so much nostalgia.


----------



## Eramirez156

Listening to Mahler 2nd symphony (second movement) with Arnold Schönberg conducting, Cadillac Symphony | New York, 8 April 1934 | 11:30

http://www.schoenberg.at/index.php/en/archiv-2/historische-aufnahmen

not great sound.


----------



## Easy Goer

Dvorák - Symphonies Nos. 8 & 9 "From the New World" Label: Supraphon 1951 and 1954


----------



## Eramirez156

continuing my online explorations with

Stenhammar - Symphony No. 2
This is the first time Herbert Blomstedt conducted Wilhelm Stenhammar's 2nd Symphony. Recorded December 20, 2013 in Gothenburg Concert Hall


----------



## Heliogabo

Eramirez156 said:


> Listening to Mahler 2nd symphony (second movement) with Arnold Schönberg conducting, Cadillac Symphony | New York, 8 April 1934 | 11:30
> 
> http://www.schoenberg.at/index.php/en/archiv-2/historische-aufnahmen
> 
> not great sound.


Awesome site! Thanks for posting this.


----------



## Rhombic

H von Karajan with the Berliner playing Beethoven Symphony No. 2. Magnificent, as always.


----------



## jim prideaux

Rhombic said:


> H von Karajan with the Berliner playing Beethoven Symphony No. 2. Magnificent, as always.


have often wondered why this particular symphony does not appear to receive more recognition?


----------



## Pugg

*Verdi : Don Carlos.*
*Jonas Kaufmann */ Harteros/ Hampson / Salinnen.

I connect my DVD player to my amplifier so I can listen and not necessarily have to watch


----------



## Vasks

_Piano and orchestral works of Brian Fennelly on a Serenus LP_


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

jim prideaux said:


> have often wondered why this particular symphony does not appear to receive more recognition?


It's the symphony that got me into Beethoven's symphonies. Really intense music in it.

Ludwig van Beethoven - Piano Sonata No. 30 in E Major (Solomon Cutner).


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

One of the few truly incredible pieces of Sibelius's early output. This, the Wood Nymph and the Lemminkäinen suite are his best early works imo.

Now I'll find a recording of prokofiev's 2nd symphony to listen to on Spotify.


----------



## Heliogabo

*Prokofiev*
_Symphony 1 "classical"
Russian overture
Symphony 5_
London Philarmonic Orchestra
London Symphony Orchestra
Walter Weller (cond.)


----------



## EDaddy

George O said:


> Thanks. This and the previous few are pictured with our hybrid flowering crabapple tree. Here's Rust checking it out:


That's one gorgeous tree. Little slice of paradise you got there to be sure.


----------



## bejart

Georg Philipp Telemann (1681-1767): Divertimento in A Major

Reinhard Goebel conducting the Musica Antiqua Koln


----------



## Marschallin Blair

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> One of the few truly incredible pieces of Sibelius's early output. This, the Wood Nymph and the Lemminkäinen suite are his best early works imo.
> 
> Now I'll find a recording of prokofiev's 2nd symphony to listen to on Spotify.


I agree- but not with that conductor.

Vanska's_ Kullervo_ is quite possibly the most enervated and unheroic reading I've ever heard of _Kullervo_.


----------



## George O

Gustav Mahler (1860-1911): Das Klagende Lied, op 1

Heather Harper, soprano
Norma Procter, contralto
Werner Hollweg, tenor
Netherlands Radio Chorus / Meindert Boekel
Concertgebouw Orchestra, Amsterdam / Bernard Haitink

on Philips (Holland), from 1973


----------



## MrTortoise

Bruckner 8 with Furtwängler and Vienna Phil


----------



## EDaddy

Been checking this version of the "Rhenish" this morning. Really digging Bernstein and the Wieners' treatment of this brilliant symphony. Recommended for any who missed this.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Callas' 1950 Mexico City _Palacio de las Bellas Artes__ Trovatore_ doesn't have the chiaroscuro finessings and vocal inflections of her subsequent Karajan/La Scala performance- but my God!- what a tremendous _voice_. _Such_ power. _Such_ assurance.



















Karajan has the brightest and most heroic horns I've ever heard in _Tasso_ and _Les Preludes_.


----------



## Becca

Marschallin Blair said:


> I agree- but not with that conductor.
> 
> Vanska's_ Kullervo_ is quite possibly the most enervated and unheroic reading I've ever heard of _Kullervo_.


Yea verily ... One of these days I will download it onto my computer and use 'audacity' to change the tempo to something reasonable!


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Becca said:


> Yea verily ... One of these days I will download it onto my computer and use 'audacity' to change the tempo to something reasonable!


My friend actually took the Vanska _Kullervo_ out of his cd player once we heard it and unceremoniously threw it to his Chow as a frisbee- just as a post script.


----------



## Mahlerian

Saturday Symphony
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 8 "The Journey"
Lahti Symphony Orchestra, cond. Vanska









I liked it better than most other Rautavaara works I've heard.


----------



## opus55

Mozart: Piano Sonatas, K.310, K.330, K.331


----------



## bejart

Haydn: Symphony No.47 in G Major

Antonio Janigro directing the Radio Symphony Orchestra of Zagreb


----------



## brotagonist

I hope I am not too repetitious  You likely notice albums appearing 2-3 times in succession, but my goal for my second trip through my collection (since I began keeping track about 2-3 years ago) is to really stew in a work before putting the disc back in the rack. For my third trip through (I expect another 2 years to get to that point :lol: ), I will quicken the pace somewhat, since I hope to have gained at least a modicum of familiarity with the bulk of it by then.

Anyway, I just finished with disc 4 of:









Haydn SQ Op. 64, Nos. 1, 2 & 3
Amadeus Quartet

I am now hearing a first taste of disc 1 of:









Ligeti Cello Sonata; Bagatelles for Winds; 10 Pieces for Winds; SQ 1 & 2
Hagen and Lasalle Quartets, Vienna Wind Soloists, and many others

As I was listening to the Wind Bagatelles, I sensed a foreshadowing of American Minimalism and influence of Stravinsky: a simple construction and playful melodic line, but with something more. I really enjoyed these early pieces dating from 1953. The Cello Sonata is fabulous, the 10 Pieces for Winds are old favourites and I have alternate versions of both SQs, too. This is a great first disc and set!


----------



## omega

*Pärt*
_Fratres_
_Silouan Songs_
Paavo Järvi | Estonian Nationl Symphony Orchestra








*Rautavaara*
_Lapsimessu - Children's Mass_
Tapiola's Children Choir | Espoo Chamber Orchestra | Erkki & Paavo Pohjola (conducting)







_Symphony No.8 "The Journey"_
Osmo Vänskä | Lahti Symphony Orchestra


----------



## omega

Mahlerian said:


> Saturday Symphony
> Rautavaara: Symphony No. 8 "The Journey"
> Lahti Symphony Orchestra, cond. Vanska
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I liked it better than most other Rautavaara works I've heard.


Very beautiful, indeed!


----------



## ptr

Eramirez156 said:


> continuing my online explorations with
> 
> Stenhammar - Symphony No. 2
> This is the first time Herbert Blomstedt conducted Wilhelm Stenhammar's 2nd Symphony. Recorded December 20, 2013 in Gothenburg Concert Hall


Hey, I was there! Row 19 slightly of center, can You see me? Loved what Herbert did with this symphony!

/ptr


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

F. J. Haydn - String Quartet Op. 76 No. 6 in E-Flat Major; String Quartet Op. 76 No. 5 in D Major (Tokyo String Quartet).









The Adagios are excellent here - expansive, very 'romantic' and attentive to texture. And the ensemble also catches Haydn's wit, which is of course key.


----------



## bejart

Johann Georg Albrechtsberger (1736-1809): String Quartet in C Major, Op.7, No.4

Authentic Quartet: Zsolt Kallo and Balazs Bozzai, violins -- Gabor Rac, viola -- Csilla Valyi, cello


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Is there anything that just synaestheticizes "equestrian" like Karajan's BPO horns in Suppe's_ Light Cavalry_?



















Marriner's _Vienna Jubilee_ is fantastic.


----------



## tortkis

Andrea Antico (c. 1480 - after 1538), Marco Antonio Cavazzoni (c. 1490 - c. 1560)
The Renaissance Keyboard - Fabio Antonio Falcone (Brilliant Classics)








Instruments:
the organ of the Church of San Giuseppe, Montevecchio di Pergola (for Cavazzoni)
an Italian harpsichord after Alessandro Trasuntino (Venezia 1531)
a polygonal virginal after Domenico da Pesaro (ca.1550)


----------



## opus55

Verdi: Attila


----------



## Blancrocher

Bartok: Mikrokosmos (Solchany)


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1960 - '82.


----------



## Guest

Gondwana
Desintegrations
Time and again

Tristan Murail

on the Montaigne label which looks to have an interesting catalogue.


----------



## DaveS

Beethoven: Sonata in Cm Op10 No1;Sonata in F Major Op10 No2; Sonata in D Major Op.10 No3; Sonata in Cm Op.13 "Pathetique"
Maurizio Pollini


----------



## LancsMan

*The Bach Family before Johann Sebastian: The Cantatas* Musica Antiqua Koln, Reinhard Goebel on Archiv








I'm listening to the second CD of this 2 CD set. Very expressive music very well performed. I must say I like this set!!


----------



## Jeff W

*Back to Saturday Symphonies*

Been absent from the Saturday Symphonies for a little bit, but I'm getting back to normalcy by listening to this week's offering. Now playing via Youtube:

Einojuhani Rautavaara's Symphony No. 8 'The Journey' The Swedish Radio Symphony Orchestra is led by Mikko Franck. This symphony, as well as composer, is completely new to me.


----------



## LancsMan

*JS Bach: Cantatas and Concerto * Freiburger Barockorchester, Emma Kirkby, Katharina Arfken (oboe), Gottfried von der Goltz (violin & direction) on Carus








This disk couples two solo cantatas BWV 199 & 82, with the concerto for oboe, violin and strings BWV 1060. Emma Kirkby is her element in these two cantatas.


----------



## ptr

*Anatoly Lyadov* - Fragments from Apokalypsis Op 66 and other orchestral works (Melodiya LP)










USSR Symphony Orchestra u Evgeny Svetlanov

Like a late night bag of mixed variety cheese doodles served when viewing a stereoscopic landscape, Svetlanov is a master of this kind of light hearted melodic romanticism! (LP bought today for €1, pristine vinyl, me even think that this is the first spin this album gets!)

/ptr


----------



## Guest

New composers for me (father/son)--and quite a pleasant find! Some of the solo cello pieces have a slight Bach influence, but I do hear a distinctive voice. Cocsec and friends play wonderfully, and Agogique always provides fantastic sound.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

La Scala just goes nuts.


----------



## Cesare Impalatore

Enescu: Violin Sonata No. 3 in A Minor
Yehudi Menuhin


----------



## AClockworkOrange

*Bedrich Smetana's Vyšehrad* and *Vltava* from *Má Vlast* performed by *Rafael Kubelik & the Czech Philharmonic* live in 1990 at the Prague Spring Festival.

As powerful and beautiful as this performance of Vltava is, I still prefer Ferenc Fricsay's Berliner Philharmoniker recording by a cats whisker.

I plan to continue listening to this cycle tomorrow before moving on to *Smetana's String Quartets performed by the Pavel Haas Quartet*.


----------



## Vaneyes

Sampling for *Buxtehude* death day (1707).


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

Ludwig van Beethoven - Piano Sonata No. 31 in A-Flat Major; Piano Sonata No. 32 in C minor (Solomon Cutner).









Excellent sonatas and playing. Solomon and the dude in my avatar are looking pretty similar right now, hehe.


----------



## SimonNZ

Haydn's Symphonies 41-44 - Antal Dorati, cond.


----------



## Guest

Wonderful playing and sound.


----------



## Guest

Cello and guitar make interesting partners! Great playing and sound.


----------



## Alfacharger

A great way to spend some time this Saturday. A cd filled with theme and variations,


----------



## George O

Peter Iljitsch Tschaikowsky (1840-1893)

Klavierkonzert Nr. 1
b-moll op. 23 in der Urfassung

Lazar Berman, piano
Radio-Symphonie-Orchester Berlin / Juri Temirkanow

on Schwann Musica Mundi (Düsseldorf), from 1987


----------



## D Smith

Motherland: Khatia Buniatishvili. This is a fantastic disc filled with quiet and mostly introspective pieces from Bach to Ligeti. It makes for an immensely satisfying listen straight through. Both her technique and interpretations are superb. Highly recommended.


----------



## bejart

Ignaz Pleyel (1757-1831): Sinfonie in A Minor, Ben 155

Paul Weigold leading the Philharmonie Gyor


----------



## Albert7

Hearing selections from Stockhausen's LICHT... very fascinating and lovely.






This is only one of many many parts.


----------



## pmsummer

*What is classical music?*










AWAKE
_Compositions by: Judd Greenstein, Sean Friar, Missy Mazzoli, Mark Dancigars, David Crowell, Patrick Burke_
*Now Ensemble*
Flute - Alex Sopp
Clarinet - Sara Budde
Electric Guitar - Mark Dancigers
Double Bass - Logan Coale
Piano - Michael Mizrahi

New Amsterdam Records


----------



## Albert7

Vaneyes said:


> Recorded 1960 - '82.


That recording looks very tasty. Yummy.


----------



## Balthazar

A rainy morning meant more listening time...

*Bach ~ Sonata and Partita No. 1 for Solo Violin*. Gidon Kremer puts his all into this. Dionysian.

*Grisey ~ Les espaces acoustiques*. Stefan Asbury leads the Sinfonieorchester Köln on Kairos.

*Verdi ~  La forza del destino*. Leontyne Price, Placido Domingo and Sherrill Milnes backed by James Levine and the LSO.


----------



## opus55

Haydn: String Quartets, Op.76


----------



## bejart

Jan Baptist Vanhal (1739-1809): Symphony in D Major, Bryan D17

Uwe Grodd conducting the Nicolaus Esterhazy Sinfonia


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

FANTASTIC, this conductor is among my top Brucker conductors


----------



## Celloman

Thanks again to the Top Recommended Post 1950-Works, this was my first time listening:

Alfred Schnittke - Piano Quintet

1999 AFCM Ensemble









Quite possibly, one of the most frightening pieces of music I have ever heard. Paradoxically, what is perhaps most disturbing is the tonal stuff.

Next time, I will try listening to this with the lights turned off...


----------



## Pugg

​*Bach: Brandenburg concertos
E.C.O :Britten*


----------



## Heliogabo

Albert7 said:


> That recording looks very tasty. Yummy.


I don't know for the rhapsodies but the ballads and the intermezzi are really marvelous in Gould's hands.


----------



## tortkis

Italiano Moderno - The Louisville Orchestra / Robert Whitney (Soundmark)








Nono: Uno Espressione (1953)
Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954), Variazioni per Orchestra (1954), Due Pezzi (1947)
Malipiero: Fantasie Di Ogni Giorno (1953)
Rieti: Introduzione e Gioco Delle Ore (1953)
Castelnuovo-Tedesco: Overture to Much Ado About Nothing, op. 164 (1953)

Nono and Dallapiccola are excellent. The others are rather conventional (Castelnuovo-Tedesco sounds almost anachronistic) but enjoyable.


----------



## brotagonist

Ok, Mahlerian, I listened to your suggestion first:

Saariaho 6 Japanese Gardens (Truesdell)

Errrr.... Wellllll....? I guess I'm still underwhelmed. Seeing it was almost worse. About 80% of the action is on the tape. If the soloist were absent, you'd barely notice :lol: except for the absence of a couple of extra loud bangs. This performance is more forceful than the soft and tinkly Jodelet I had heard twice. It is, hence, less outrightly ambient and tends more to just plain strange... and it's not the Japonerie that I find foreign, as I'm very accustomed to Japanese music. Percussion has never been a passion (the few Xenakis percussion works I know prove the rule  ) and I have gotten rather sceptical about tape works. This piece seems to illustrate just what bothers me about tape, and I'm left feeling like it's trying to be strange for the sake of strange. It's not working for me at this time. Of the two versions, I'd go with the pretty tinkling of Jodelet.

So, SimonNZ, I'm going to try Miroglio in a few minutes


----------



## ArtMusic




----------



## Pugg

More* Bach*: cantatas and arias .
*Ian Bostridge.*


----------



## SimonNZ

brotagonist said:


> .. and it's not the Japonerie that I find foreign, as I'm very accustomed to Japanese music. Percussion has never been a passion (the few Xenakis percussion works I know prove the rule  ) and I have gotten rather sceptical about tape works. This piece seems to illustrate just what bothers me about tape, and I'm left feeling like *it's trying to be strange for the sake of strange*.


It might help to remember that it was written "In memoriam Toru Takemitsu"

of course you're also allowed to just plain not like it much...

now:










Matthias Pintscher's Fünf Orchesterstücke - cond. composer


----------



## Blancrocher

Bartok: Piano Sonata, Out of Doors, etc. (Kocsis); Myaskovsky: Symphonies 5 and 9 (Downes)


----------



## brotagonist

SimonNZ said:


> The Florent Jodelet recording is fine, but now try the Thierry Miroglio:
> 
> 1. Tenju-an Garden of Nanzen-ji Temple
> 2. Garden of the Kinkaku-ji (Golden Pavillion)
> 3. Tenryu-ji (Dry Mountain Stream)
> 4. Rock Garden of Ryoan-ji
> 5. Moss Garden of the Saiho-ji
> 6. Daisen-in (Stone Bridges)


This is more like Jodelet than Truedell, but less tinkly and more percussive. I'd have to listen to Jodelet a third time (I'm not going to right now  ) to say which of the two I prefer, but this one comes off as less weird than Truedell. Miroglio has a pleasing ambiance, but it still comes across as little more than that.



SimonNZ said:


> of course you're also allowed to just plain not like it much...


I think that's a good suggestion  Or use it as yoga music


----------



## Pugg

opus55 said:


> Verdi: Attila


Such a wonderful recording, _singing of the highest quality_:tiphat:.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

*inspired by SimonNZ's post above*

This is the best thing since sliced bread!










And by that I mean this is the best thing I've had since the homemade bread I sliced up this morning.


----------



## SimonNZ

Ha! I'm listening to Sonic Eclipse as I checked back in! I even had this image ready to go:


----------



## ptr

*Adolf Wiklund* - Integrale, the complete works for solo piano (Proprius)










Rolf Lindblom, piano

Lovely, lush (national) romanticism, post Chopin often hinting towards sweet "folk" and "children's" melodies, later quite Debussy inspired, even some Satie flavour... Not great in a world perspective, interesting in a national context (like a lot of music by minor composers!)

/ptr


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

MORE PINTSCHER VOTE FOR PINTSCHER IN THE POST 1950s LIST


----------



## Guest

Carter
String Quartet no. 3
Pacifica Quartet


----------



## Guest

Murail
Vampyr!

Am I hard-wired to hear electric guitar as "rock"?

Reminds me of Hendrix' Star Spangled.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Haydn *:Cello concertos.

*Gautier Capucon*


----------



## Blancrocher

Myaskovsky: String Quartets 12-13 (Taneyev); Serenade, Sinfonietta, Concertino (Samoilov)


----------



## Jeff W

*Sunday morning music*

Good morning TC!









Starting off the morning by Listening to Beethoven's Mass in C minor. John Eliot Gardiner leads the ORR and the Monteverdi Choir.

Edit:









Following it up with the Missa Solemnis now.


----------



## Badinerie

Colin Davis's Elgar Enigma variations with the LSO (Philips label) Very beautiful performance. On my third listen through in a row!
From 1965I think From the box set I picked up last week. 
I wonder if I can find it on cd though...


----------



## MagicMark

Beethoven, Concerto in D Major for Violin and Orchestra, Opus 61/II, Southwest German Radio Symphony Orchestra


----------



## Pugg

MagicMark said:


> Beethoven, Concerto in D Major for Violin and Orchestra, Opus 61/II, Southwest German Radio Symphony Orchestra


Who's playing the violin ?


----------



## Figleaf

Suk string quartet in B flat major, Op. 11, played by the Smetana Quartet. Wood's choice rather than mine, and interesting because it's the first LP I've played in years (my stereo equipment didn't survive my firstborn's boisterous toddler years.) It's inoffensive enough, though to my defective ears one string quartet sounds much like another.  Wood says that it's very fine and I'm happy to defer to him as far as this sort of thing is concerned. 










The Symposium Opera Collection Volume 3: Charles Dalmores and Louis Cazette. I think French singers are a bit like wine (admittedly I know as much about oenology as I do about string quartets): the French often kept the best for themselves and send the less distinguished ones to the undiscriminating Anglo Saxon countries. Charles Dalmores seems to have made more of an impression in New York, Chicago and possibly London than he did in Paris, and most of his records of oft-recorded arias and songs mostly strike me as slightly disappointing in comparison with those of his more charismatic contemporaries, older and younger alike. You can hear both of these aspects of his singing- his internationalism and arguably his relative disappointingness- in the selections here. 'Atmest du nicht' is sung, unusually for a French tenor of the period, in German (and presumably recorded in the States)- but it doesn't compare to the French language recordings by Emile Scaramberg and Charles Rousseliere. There's just an authoritativeness in the phrasing that they have and Dalmores doesn't, although he seems to be at home in the German language. The French arias from Faust, Romeo et Juliette, Carmen, Le Prophete and Samson et Dalila can all be found in multiple more interesting interpretations by other tenors, both earlier and later- Dalmores does nothing particularly wrong, but he's a bit faceless. 'Ah si, ben mio' is better- a very interesting recording which I overlooked on previous listenings, perhaps because the backward recording doesn't flatter his usually attractive timbre. It's in Italian, and features an excellent trill and an almost Italianate degree of rubato- a lovely, tender performance and a good candidate for the best 'Ah si, ben mio' in Italian. In Faust and Carmen, Dalmores has excellent partners in Marcel Journet (a bit wooden as usual but in fabulous voice in 1907 as both Mephistopheles and Escamillo) and Emma Calvé as the same imposing but rather demure Carmen we can hear on her solo recordings. Louis Cazette is very different from Dalmores- an Opera Comique lyric tenor of a younger generation who really deserves to be better remembered, and no doubt would be if he had sung outside of French speaking countries. The arias from Manon and Griselidis rank with the best recordings, sweet-voiced, sensitively sung and moving. His 'En fermant les yeux' may well be the best on record and is one of very few to give me a lump in the throat: his singing has a certain spiritual quality at its best which elevates him above Dalmores, his superior in vocal power and opulence. Cazette has the rare gift of making even the most hackneyed music listenable again: 'La maison grise' is tender and expressive, and even Toselli's Serenade (which I first got to know in a dismal, phoned-in English language performance by Josef Locke) nearly sounds good, though it's a shame that Cazette's few recordings weren't devoted exclusively to repertoire more worthy of his talent. I haven't heard his other records, the ones not included on this CD, but I will certainly seek them out.


----------



## omega

*Puccini*
_La Bohème_
Angela Gherghiou (Mimì) | Roberto Alagna (Rodolfo) | Simon Keenslyde (Marcello) | Elisabetta Scano (Musetta)
Riccardo Chailly | Orchestra and Chorus del Teatro Alla Scala di Milano










My first listen to this opera... absolutely wonderful!


----------



## George O

Gustav Mahler (1860-1911): Symphonie Nr. 9

Symphonie-Orchester des Bayerischen Rundfunks ‎/ Rafael Kubelik

on Deutsche Grammophon (Hamburg), from 1967


----------



## Badinerie

Berlin Phil, Karajan, Sibelius Violin Concerto, Christian Ferras Not too shoddy! 
Another of those lp. box sets. DG this time though.


----------



## Badinerie

omega said:


> *Puccini*
> _La Bohème_
> Angela Gherghiou (Mimì) | Roberto Alagna (Rodolfo) | Simon Keenslyde (Marcello) | Elisabetta Scano (Musetta)
> Riccardo Chailly | Orchestra and Chorus del Teatro Alla Scala di Milano
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My first listen to this opera... absolutely wonderful!


How many kleenex did you get through?


----------



## bejart

Pietro Locatelli (1695-1764): Violin Concerto in F Major, Op.3, No.7

Gunter Kehr conducting the Mainz Chamber Orchestra -- Susanne Lautenbacher, violin


----------



## Eramirez156

Richard Wagner
Bayreuth Festival, 1927


----------



## Itullian

Eramirez156 said:


> View attachment 69461
> 
> 
> Richard Wagner
> Bayreuth Festival, 1927


Holy Moly..................


----------



## brotagonist

Happy Mothers' Day to all you mothers :devil:

Starting the morning with:









DSCH Symphony 10; Gadfly
Shipway/Royal Phil


----------



## omega

Badinerie said:


> How many kleenex did you get through?


I'm insensitive. I liked it because I resisted and did not cry. :devil:

All joking aside, my favourite part was the end of Act I (_"Mi chiamo Mimì"_), but the Finale is pretty moving, too.


----------



## D Smith

Starting off Mother's Day here with some Sunday morning Bach. Cantatas BWV 4, 48 and 90 beautifully performed by Gardiner and friends.


----------



## Vasks

_Sweelinck is swell ... on this just acquired Carpe Diem disc _


----------



## Blancrocher

Myaskovsky: Piano Sonatas (McLachlan)

I'm listening to a couple singles I bought for $1 a piece, but I've pictured the recently-released 3-disk boxed set of the complete sonatas in case anyone's interested. $15 new; $5 download.

http://www.amazon.com/Myaskovsky-Co...31270315&sr=8-1&keywords=myaskovsky+mclachlan


----------



## Pugg

​*Chopin*: polonaises
*Vladimir Ashkenazy*


----------



## hpowders

J.S. Bach Well-Tempered Clavier Book Two
Gustav Leonhardt, harpsichord

The musical summit for me.


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

F. J. Haydn - Symphony No. 82 in C Major, 'The Bear' (Sigiswald Kuijken; Orchestra of the Age of Enlightenment).









Ah yes, the trumpet-powered joy of this symphony. Kuijken goes all out Hip here, with an excellent and sharp transparent sound. Highly recommended .


----------



## MozartsGhost

*Beethoven*
_Moonlight and Waldstein Sonatas_

Horowitz


----------



## jim prideaux

Beethoven 9th Symphony-Harnoncourt and the COE


----------



## campy

Smetana: Má Vlast. (Harnoncourt/Vienna Phil.)


----------



## Marschallin Blair

D Smith said:


> Motherland: Khatia Buniatishvili. This is a fantastic disc filled with quiet and mostly introspective pieces from Bach to Ligeti. It makes for an immensely satisfying listen straight through. Both her technique and interpretations are superb. Highly recommended.






























I was a bit nonplussed with the Buniatishvili _Motherland_ recital truth to tell. I found her playing impeccably executed but rather pro-forma and nondescript.

I have all of her cd's and her performances of the Franck and Grieg violin and piano sonatas, Liszt's _Mephisto Waltz_ and _Sonata in B minor_, and _Chopin's Sonata No. 2 in B-flat Minor_ have an unusually fulsome passion and precision playing to them in an Argerichian-type of way. I just wish Buniatishvili would have brought the same level of inspiration to her _Motherland _disc.

Her Liszt is exciting but admittedly a bit mechanically austere sounding in parts- very much unlike her Chopin which is caressing and sensitive. She delivers so much bravura and fire to the _Finale_ of the Chopin's _Second Piano Sonata_ that I choose it even over Argerich's- which as we all know is incandescent.


----------



## MozartsGhost

*Sibelius*
_Symphony No 1_

Boston Symphony Orchestra
Colin Davis conducting


----------



## Cesare Impalatore

Wagner: Tannhäuser
Bayreuth, 1961


----------



## Mika

Pierre Boulez Picks 10 Great Works of the 20th Century : http://soundcheck.wnyc.org/story/10-great-works-20th-century-pierre-boulezs-90th-birthday//

I. Edgard Varèse, Ameriques
II. Alban Berg, Three Pieces for Orchestra, Op. 6
III. Igor Stravinsky, The Rite of Spring
IV. Béla Bartók, Music for Strings, Percussion, and Celesta
V. Anton Webern, Six Pieces for Orchestra
VI. Luciano Berio, Sinfonia
*VII. Karlheinz Stockhausen, Gruppen*
VIII. Gustav Mahler, Symphony No. 6
IX. Arnold Schönberg, Erwartung
X. Pierre Boulez, Repons


----------



## DaveS

Sibelius Symphony #1 & The Swan of Tuonela
National Philharmonic Orchestra; Leopold Stokowski,cond.


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1994/5.


----------



## MozartsGhost

*Jean Sibelius*
_Symphony No 4 in A Minor, Op 63_

Boston Symphony Orchestra
Colin Davis conducting


----------



## bejart

Mozart: String Quintet in G Minor, KV 516

Arthur Grumiaux and Arpad Gerecz, violins -- Georges Janzer and Max Lesueur, violas -- Eva Czako, cello


----------



## Vaneyes

Blancrocher said:


> View attachment 69467
> 
> 
> Myaskovsky: Piano Sonatas (McLachlan)
> 
> I'm listening to a couple singles I bought for $1 a piece, but I've pictured the recently-released 3-disk boxed set of the complete sonatas in case anyone's interested. $15 new; $5 download.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Myaskovsky-Co...31270315&sr=8-1&keywords=myaskovsky+mclachlan


Essential for Myaskovsky lovers. Gladta see this set reissued. The prices for OOP original releases were getting high. :tiphat:


----------



## tortkis

Blancrocher said:


> View attachment 69467
> 
> 
> Myaskovsky: Piano Sonatas (McLachlan)
> 
> I'm listening to a couple singles I bought for $1 a piece, but I've pictured the recently-released 3-disk boxed set of the complete sonatas in case anyone's interested. $15 new; $5 download.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Myaskovsky-Co...31270315&sr=8-1&keywords=myaskovsky+mclachlan


This is very good. Although I had a complete piano sonatas by Endre Hegedus, I purchased this McLachlan set for Sonatine, Reminiscences, Yellow Leaves, etc. (not included in the Hegedus set). His early sonatas are rigid and bold, but the later pieces are really lovely. I like both.


----------



## Vaneyes

For *Mothers* and *Mothers-To-Be* Day. :tiphat:


----------



## ptr

MozartsGhost said:


> *Beethoven*
> _Moonlight and Waldstein Sonatas_
> 
> Horowitz


One of the pristine LP's I bought a an estate sale Saturday (along with another 25 RCA originals and about 100 other records), Horowitz is a master in these sonatas!

/ptr


----------



## jim prideaux

For some reason Beethoven's 9th has always appeared a rather intimidating work to me, so 'great' perhaps that I have regarded it from a distance and yet over the past week this has changed dramatically, largely as a result of a 1 pence second hand copy of the Gardiner ORR recording-I cannot listen enough to the slow movement which at this precise moment encapsulates for me the genius of the man-so now listening again to Harnoncourt and the COE while contemplating another cycle (I do have the HvK 80's recordings but they have just never worked for me)......

can see me ordering the Swafford bio and the Wand NDR set (thanks to other threads it looks like a narrow escape as I nearly ordered Chailly)


----------



## Vaneyes

tortkis said:


> This is very good. Although I had a complete piano sonatas by Endre *Hegedus*, I purchased this *McLachlan* set for Sonatine, Reminiscences, Yellow Leaves, etc. (not included in the Hegedus set). His early sonatas are rigid and bold, but the later pieces are really lovely.* I like both*.


Me, too. Recorded the same year, 1988. :tiphat:


----------



## ptr

*Igor Stravinsky* - A Soldier's Tale Suite / *Nikolaj Andrejevitj Rimskij-Korsakov* - Capriccio Espagnol (Reference Recordings)










Chicago Pro Musica

There is something about performing Stravinsky, You need to be a raunchy devil to make the music sing, the performers in this recording are very skilled but the performance really lack that hard core factor, it is like this band is trying to play a civilized version of the Devil's music during a Christian Church Service and the congregation don't understand that the should dance ecstatically in their bench rows.. Kickass sound!

/ptr


----------



## Vaneyes

jim prideaux said:


> For some reason Beethoven's 9th has always appeared a rather intimidating work to me, so 'great' perhaps that I have regarded it from a distance and yet over the past week this has changed dramatically, largely as a result of a 1 pence second hand copy of the Gardiner ORR recording-I cannot listen enough to the slow movement which at this precise moment encapsulates for me the genius of the man-so now listening again to Harnoncourt and the COE while contemplating another cycle (*I do have the HvK 80's recordings but they have just never worked for me*)......
> 
> can see me ordering the Swafford bio and the Wand NDR set (thanks to other threads it looks like a narrow escape as I nearly ordered Chailly)


HvK 80's LvB, anemic. Not so, his 60's and 70's LvB, with two top tier 9s.:tiphat:


----------



## Triplets

Bruckner, 5th Symphony, Wand/NDR SO.


----------



## Triplets

ptr said:


> One of the pristine LP's I bought a an estate sale Saturday (along with another 25 RCA originals and about 100 other records), Horowitz is a master in these sonatas!
> 
> /ptr


Glad you scored pristine vinyl. I used to have Horowitz lp of the Waldstein, but I think it was coupled with the Appasionata.


----------



## DaveS

Haydn: Symphony #93 in D. NBC SO rec 2-28-53
Brahms: Symphony #1 in c, op.68 NYPSO rec 4-20-55
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #4 in f, Op.36 NBC SO rec 12-4-49
Mussorgsky-Ravel: Pictures NYPSO rec 1-6-55
Guido Cantelli, cond.

From an OOP 4 disc set from Music & Arts that appears to have been re-incorporated into a much larger 11 disc set. Brahms 1st has always been a 'desert island disc' for me, and I think Cantelli does it great justice.


----------



## LancsMan

*CPE Bach: Wurttemberg Sonatas* Mahan Esfahani on hyperion








Harpsichord Sonatas by CPE Bach - a 2014 Gramophone winner. One of three CPE Bach disks in my collection and I really should add more.


----------



## George O

ptr said:


> One of the pristine LP's I bought a an estate sale Saturday (along with another 25 RCA originals and about 100 other records), Horowitz is a master in these sonatas!
> 
> /ptr


This is my kind of fun and excitement.


----------



## AClockworkOrange

Vaneyes said:


> HvK 80's LvB, anemic. Not so, his 60's and 70's LvB, with two top tier 9s.:tiphat:


Might I also slip in and praise his 50's Philharmonia Beethoven :tiphat:

His 80's Beethoven deterred me from his (HVK's) recordings for a while but the Philharmonia completely changed my view and cleansed the 80's cycle from my mind most effectively.


----------



## George O

Ralph Vaughan Williams (1872-1958)

Serenade to Music
Text from Shakespeare
original version with sixteen solo singers

Symphony No. 5 in D

London Philharmonic Orchestra / Sir Adrian Boult

on Angel (Hollywood, California), from 1970

details:
http://www.discogs.com/Ralph-Vaughan-Williams-Sir-Adrian-Boult-London-Philharmonic-Orchestra-Serenade-To-Music-Symphony-No-/release/5551123


----------



## Vaneyes

For* Hiller* death day (1885).


----------



## Mahlerian

Mahler: Symphony No. 6 in A minor
London Philharmonic Orchestra, cond. Tennstedt


----------



## LancsMan

*J.C. Bach: Sinfonias Op. 6 Nos 1-6 & Op 18 Nos 2, 4 & 6.* Netherlands Chamber Orchestra conducted by David Zinman on Philips








I'm listening to the first disk from this two disc set. These recordings date from the 1970's - so maybe not an 'authentic' period style, but there is plenty to enjoy here. Uncomplicated music with great charm and just enough bite to prevent it being cloying.


----------



## Vasks

Vaneyes said:


>


A fabulous disc .....any day


----------



## SimonNZ

Haydn's symphonies 45, 46 and 47 - Antal Dorati, cond.


----------



## Selby

Tristan Murail

Contes cruels


----------



## Vronsky

*Igor Stravinsky -- Firebird Suite · Petrushka Suite*









Igor Stravinsky, Columbia Symphony Orchestra -- Firebird Suite *·* Petrushka Suite


----------



## bejart

Joseph Martin Kraus (1756-1792): Sinfonie in C Major

Concerto Koln


----------



## Cosmos

I don't care if it's campy, Busoni's Piano Concerto in C


----------



## tortkis

Gamelan Son of Lion: Bending the Gending (2002) (GSOL CD-3)








_11 pieces in various contemporary styles by ensemble composers: Barbara Benary, Nicholas Brooke, Mark Steven Brooks, David Demnitz, Daniel Goode, Darryl Gregory, Lisa Karrer, Jody Kruskal, Marnen Laibow-Koser, Laura Liben & David Simons_

I love GSOL! This album includes a few pieces with vocals.


----------



## bejart

Ignaz Pleyel (1757-1831): Wind Octet in B Flat

Consortium Classicum


----------



## DiesIraeCX

*Schumann 2*

*Robert Schumann*: _Symphony No. 2_, arr. *G. Mahler* (Riccardo Chailly/Gewandhausorchester)

Schumann's 2nd Symphony arranged by *Gustav Mahler*.


----------



## MrTortoise

In reference to another thread on the forum, Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 29 in B flat major Op. 106 `Hammerklavier`

Christoph Eschenbach, piano


----------



## KenOC

Stravinsky, The Soldier's Tale. Pierre Boulez, players from the Cleveland Orchestra. Boulez does very well in the "cool" music of Igor.


----------



## KenOC

And now, following up on Mr Tortoise: The Hammerklavier, hammered out by Annie Fischer on her big Bosendorfer. Nobody can claim that she plays too demurely. Wow!


----------



## Albert7

KenOC said:


> And now, following up on Mr Tortoise: The Hammerklavier, hammered out by Annie Fischer on her big Bosendorfer. Nobody can claim that she plays too demurely. Wow!


Nice! Looks like Lisitsa is continuing Fischer's Bosendorfer legacy here.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Mackerras elevates the enchantment still higher by using Czech-speaking principals in his _Rusalka_. The ending of Act I with the water nymphs cascades with urgency. This is something you _HAVE TO_ blast on your stereo. Such beauty has to be shared with the world. _;D_

I love Fleming in this opera. I just wish the gorgeous Otto Schenk Met production from the 2013-2014 season was available on Blu-ray and not just streaming HD from the Metropolitan Opera Guild.










I like Levine's "_Gloria_" more than any other one I've heard. The concluding choral section is absolutely glorious.










Entire disc


----------



## MrTortoise

KenOC said:


> And now, following up on Mr Tortoise: The Hammerklavier, hammered out by Annie Fischer on her big Bosendorfer. Nobody can claim that she plays too demurely. Wow!


I'm not familiar with Ms. Fischer so I had to give this a listen.






What a great performance, especially the Adagio, which was the movement that prompted me to listen to this sonata in the first place.

I must admit, after listening to the Hammerklavier twice in one day I'm going to have wait a day or two before listening to my Brendel recording.


----------



## Pugg

​*Mozart* piano concertos 24&25

*Géze Anda *


----------



## MozartsGhost

*Vincerzo Bellini*
_La Sonnambula_










From the liner notes:

Later _La Sonnambula_ became the vehicle and favorite of a long line of great singers, including Jenny Lind, Adelina Patti, Marcella Sembrich (who first sang it at the Metropolitan in 1883), Tetrazzini Galli-Curci, etc. Eventually, for lack of the right singer, it disappeared from the repertoire. _But, in recent years, the unique performances of_ *Maria Meneghini Callas* _have restored the beautiful Bellini masterpiece to its rightful place on the opera stages of the world._


----------



## opus55

Mahler: Des Knaben Wunderhorn


----------



## Marschallin Blair

MozartsGhost said:


> *Vincerzo Bellini*
> _La Sonnambula_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From the liner notes:
> 
> Later _La Sonnambula_ became the vehicle and favorite of a long line of great singers, including Jenny Lind, Adelina Patti, Marcella Sembrich (who first sang it at the Metropolitan in 1883), Tetrazzini Galli-Curci, etc. Eventually, for lack of the right singer, it disappeared from the repertoire. _But, in recent years, the unique performances of_ *Maria Meneghini Callas* _have restored the beautiful Bellini masterpiece to its rightful place on the opera stages of the world._


What a beautiful post and album cover. _;D_


----------



## brotagonist

A hard day's night:










Varèse Grand Someil Noir; Offrandes; Hyperprism; Octandre; Intégrales; Ecuatorial; Ionisation; Density 21-5; Déserts; Dance for Burgess
Chailly/ASKO Ensemble

...taking the edge off. I have known nearly all of these pieces for most of my life. They're in my DNA. There's something a little different about some of the performances. I wonder what revisions and corrections Chou Wen-chung made. Are there deviations from Varèse's work? In any case, I am impressed with this set.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Mendelssohn, _Piano Trio No. 2_










Debussy _Nocturnes_: _Nuage, Fetes_


----------



## opus55

Hildegard von Bingen










Late Sunday night church music :angel:


----------



## Pugg

*IVES:*
"The Unanswered Question" (April 17, 1964 New York, Manhattan Center),
"Symphony: "New England Holidays "" (May 27, 1963, November 23, 1967, New York January 31, 1967, Manhattan Center)
New York Philharmonic
"Central Park in the Dark"
[Soloist] the New York Philharmonic, Seiji Ozawa (Assistant Conductor) (May 7, 1962 New York, Manhattan Center)
Ives: "The Gong on the Hook and Ladder", "Circus Band March"
New York Philharmonic (January 31, 1967 New York, Philharmonic Hall)


----------



## Becca

Many years ago I had a good friend of Russian parentage who was born and grew up in Mexico City. While I already had some interest in Mexican classical music, she helped expand my horizons considerably as is only right as I live only about 25 miles from the Mexican border. So tonight some fun, rhythmic music inspired by Mexican culture and its indigenous people. If you only know Copland's El Salon Mexico, you owe it to yourself to explore the real thing 

Jose Moncayo - Huapango





Carlos Chavez - Sinfonia India





Silvestre Revueltas - La Noche de los Mayas


----------



## SimonNZ

Tippett's Symphony No.3 - Colin Davis, cond.


----------



## Blancrocher

via Spotify:

Enescu: Symphonies and Violin Sonata 3 (Foster, etc.)


----------



## Pugg

​
*Puccini : La Boheme.*
*Moffo/ Tucker*/Costa/ Merril.


----------



## ArtMusic




----------



## schigolch




----------



## Blancrocher

Enescu: String Quartets (Ad Libitum); Chamber Symphony, etc. (Foster)


----------



## Pugg

​*R.Strauss : Four last songs* .
*Lucia Popp*.:tiphat:


----------



## Guest

Mozart
K299
Xavier De Miastre
Mozarteumorchester Salzburg


----------



## omega

*Tchaikovsky*
_Symphony No.6 "Pathétique"_
Valery Gergiev | Wiener Philharmoniker








Gergiev's reading of this symphony is absolutely exquisite.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

HIP goes hardcore, I believe this uses the exact instrumentation AND RECORDED IN THE EXACT ROOM IT PREMIERED IN.


----------



## csacks

Beginning a new week, cold and sunny morning. Getting energy from Franz Schubert´s Trout. I can not say why I do not listen to this marvelous quintet more often, but I should do that. It is full of energy and power, along with intimacy and delicacy. At the end, it is Franz Schubert, and that resume will fit with almost all his creation.
Yefim Bronfman and Pinchas Zukerman are playing. The disc also includes Mozart´s Piano quintet


----------



## elgar's ghost

Some vocal/choral Bach today plus a recording of the GVs with harpsichord (different sleeve pictured).


----------



## leroy

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> HIP goes hardcore, I believe this uses the exact instrumentation AND RECORDED IN THE EXACT ROOM IT PREMIERED IN.


Thats pretty cool, how does it sound?


----------



## violadude

Today was a very Brahms day, listened to:

The first piano concerto









The first string sextet









The Handel Variations









And finally, the first Piano Quartet

After all that Brahms, I jumped ahead in time to listen to Carter's Cello Sonata









Debbusy's Etudes









And right now I am currently listening to Dvorak's 4th string quartet. Pretty good, but not as good as a lot of his later quartets.


----------



## Pugg

​*Beethoven: Der glorreiche Augenblick/ 
*

Totality new to me, enjoining it .


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

leroy said:


> Thats pretty cool, how does it sound?


Not bad, not bad, the first movement was a little on the slow side for my taste (about 16 and a half minutes compared to my preferred 15 and a half minutes or less, and that's including the exposition repeat). The second movement is really more of a _funeral march_ than a _molto adagio_ meaning that in terms of expressiveness it fulfills what Beethoven probably would have wished, but in doing so it is at a faster tempo than most people might be comfortable with! The last two movements, especially the last movement, go like a bat out of hell. 

I don't think its my favourite ever recording of Beethoven, but it's right up there. Two recordings I like more than this are Jordie Savall's and a filmed performance of Paavo Järvi conducting it (it's on YouTube).


----------



## bejart

Giuseppe Tartini (1697-1770): Violin Concerto in E Major, D.48

L'Arte Dell'Arco -- Giovanni Guglielmo, violin


----------



## Morimur

*Luciano Berio - Voci (Kim Kashkashian)*

There are certain recordings which burn themselves into our subconscious-for me, this is one of them.


----------



## pmsummer

RECORDER SONATAS
_Op. 1, Nos. 2, 4, 7, 11, and Fitzwilliam Sonata No. 2_
*George Frederic Handel*
László Czidra; recorder
Pál Kelemen; cello
Zsuzsa Pertis; harpsichord
Zsolt Harsányi; recorder

Naxos


----------



## Marschallin Blair

The opening choruses in Walton's _Christopher Columbus Suite _are just the life force I need for a glorious early sunny (Monday) morning at work.

It really does change "Good mourning" to "Good morning"- especially with ginko and a double espresso. _;D_










Symphony No. 1


----------



## Orfeo

*Profound Passion for Things Slavic*

*Felix Blumenfeld*
Twenty-Four Preludes, op. 17 (1892).
Two Impromptus, op. 13 (1890).
-Philip Thomson, pianist.

*Sergey Rachmaninoff*
Sonatas I & II. 
-Nikolai Lugansky, pianist.

*Alexander Glazunov*
Sonata no. I in B-flat minor, op. 74 (1900).
Grand Valse de Concert, op. 41.
-Stephen Coombs, pianist.

*Anton Arensky*
Twelve Preludes, op. 63.
-Anthony Goldstone, pianist.

*Mykola Lysenko*
Trois Esquisses, First Rhapsody on Ukrainian Themes, Albums, Nocturnes, etc.
-Arthur Greene, pianist.


----------



## DiesIraeCX

*"Eroica" - Immerseel*

*Beethoven*: _Symphony Nos. 2 and 3 'Eroica'_ (Jos van Immerseel)

With the recent Beethoven symphony cycle threads, I decided to give Immerseel's interpretations a chance, seeing how I'm not too familiar with them. I am impressed, I'm not sure how he manages to create a very different sound than the other period instrument orchestras, but he does. I hear the difference in the woodwinds most of all. The clarity and textures are truly amazing. Similar to the Ninth, the 'Eroica' is one of my personal "litmus tests", I know exactly what to listen for, I'm very picky about how I like it performed. Immerseel isn't quite HIP with regards to tempi in the first movement, at 17 minutes flat, with repeats. The Marcia Funebre is powerful and grand and the finale is bouncing with energy. I still prefer Gardiner's, but Immerseel sound is very unique. It's worth a listen! For the 2nd symphony, I only listened to the first two movements, they are great. I imagine his 1st symphony would be equally impressive.


----------



## hpowders

Heliogabo said:


> View attachment 69416
> 
> 
> *Prokofiev*
> _Symphony 1 "classical"
> Russian overture
> Symphony 5_
> London Philarmonic Orchestra
> London Symphony Orchestra
> Walter Weller (cond.)


The "Classical" symphony. Prokofiev at his delightful best!!


----------



## Vaneyes

For *Reger* death day (1916).


----------



## hpowders

Schoenberg Violin Concerto
Hilary Hahn, violin
Swedish Radio Symphony
Esa-Pekka Salonen

Yesterday I had an epiphany. After 6.5 weeks, all of a sudden I can "hear" it.
I don't remember the Piano Concerto taking this long to absorb. Maybe it did.


----------



## leroy

Beethoven: Symphony No.3 in E flat, Op.55, "Eroica"
Deutsche Kammerphilharmonie Bremen
Paavo Jarvi, dir.


----------



## Cosmos

Rainy morning :/ put on Saint Saens' String Quartets


----------



## hpowders

Cosmos said:


> I don't care if it's campy, Busoni's Piano Concerto in C


Another one I have to hear. So much I still haven't heard! Busoni, Reger, etc;


----------



## DiesIraeCX

*Waldszenen / Papillons*

*Robert Schumann*: _Waldszenen, Op 82_ (Sviatoslav Richter) - _Papillons, Op. 2_ (Wilhelm Kempff)

From the CD collection. I completely forgot that the Richter recording of the piano concerto came with _Waldszenen_, _Novelletten_, and _Toccata in C_.


----------



## Cosmos

hpowders said:


> Another one I have to hear. So much I still haven't heard! Busoni, Reger, etc;


Both the Busoni and Reger piano concertos are pretty wild get excited


----------



## Pugg

​
*Renée Fleming *in a beautiful modern recital


----------



## hpowders

Cosmos said:


> Both the Busoni and Reger piano concertos are pretty wild get excited


Okay. Thanks!


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Where else is such silvery, Gallic perfection to be found? Crepin's _Scheherazade_ is aural ambrosia.










Act III


----------



## csacks

Violin day. At this moment, listening to the most popular concerti, Brahms, Mendelssohn, Tchaikovsky and Beethoven, played by Pinchas Zukerman and Chicago Symphony Orchestra conducted by Daniel Barenboim.
A nice CD, to resume the all time favorites.


----------



## Vasks

*Cherubini - Concert Overture (Frontalini/Nuova Era)
Burgmuller - Symphony #2 (Schmalfuss/MDG)*


----------



## pmsummer

FACADE
_Books I & II_
*Sir William Walton, Dame Edith Sitwell*
Lynn Redgrave; recitation
The Chamber Music Society of Lincoln Center
David Shifrin; artistic director

Arabesque Recordings


----------



## Heliogabo

*Erich Wolfang Korngold*
_Suite for two violins cello and piano op. 23_

Leon Fleisher, Joseph Silvester, Jaime Laredo, Yo-Yo Ma

As Ravel´s piano left hand concerto, this piece was composed for Paul Wittgenstein, who lost his right arm in the first great War.
I´m loving Korngold´s chamber pieces. Perhaps he is a little bit underrated as a composer today, I don´t know.


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1994/5.


----------



## pmsummer

Morimur said:


> There are certain recordings which burn themselves into our subconscious-for me, this is one of them.


On such a recommendation...



> Hello PM Summer,
> Thank you for shopping with us. You ordered "Berio: Voci". We'll send a confirmation when your item ships.


----------



## bejart

Leopold Kozeluch (1747-1818): String Quartet in A Major, Op.33, No.2

Stamic Quartet: Bohuslav Matousek and Josef Kekula, violins -- Jan Peruska, viola -- Vladimir Leixner, cello


----------



## leroy

This is a entirely enjoyable disk, you can just imagine Schoenberg frowning in contempt at the playing of his transcription


----------



## pmsummer

FAREWELL TO PHILOSOPHY
*Gavin Bryars*
Julian Lloyd Webber; cello
English Chamber Orchestra
James Judd; conductor
ONE LAST BAR, THEN JOE CAN SING
Nexus, percussion ensemble
BY THE VAAR
Charlie Haden; double bass
English Chamber Orchestra
James Judd; conductor

Point Music


----------



## EDaddy

It's not everyday one encounters the great pipe organ presented with orchestra in concerto form.
I'm diggin'! :clap:


----------



## Blancrocher

via Tidal:

"Stainless Staining" by Donnacha Dennehy (Lisa Moore); "Fulgurances": piano works by Unsuk Chin, Boulez, Messiaen, and Ligeti (Yejin Gil); "Musical Toys": piano works by Unsuk Chin, Ligeti, and Gubaidulina (Mei Yi Foo)


----------



## Morimur

*The Ligeti Project*

Listening to this collection for the thousandth time...


----------



## jim prideaux

Beethoven-Symphonies 1 and 2 performed by Gardiner and the ORR......first listen to this newly arrived second hand cheapo....can only conclude that this cycle is superb!


----------



## Celloman

Beethoven - String Quartet No. 14 in C# minor, Op. 131

Guarneri String Quartet









Dark, beautiful, and deeper than an Ingmar Bergman film.


----------



## LancsMan

*Boccherini: String Quintets Op. 25 Nos 1, 4 & 6.* Europa Galante and Fabio Biondi on Virgin








My only disc of Boccherini. Attractive music finishing with the famous and charming minuet. I have to admit these quintets don't hold my attention in the way the Mozart quintets do.


----------



## Schubussy

Shostakovich - Preludes and Fugues Op. 87
Alexander Melnikov


----------



## MozartsGhost

*Tchaikovsky*
_Violin Concerto in D_

Hynryk Szeryng violin
Boston Symphony Orchestra
Charles Munch conducting


----------



## csacks

Listening to one of my favorites records. It is a peculiar duo, violin and guitar, Gil Shaham and Goran Söllscher, Schubert for Two
Delicacy to the extreme.


----------



## LancsMan

*JC Bach: Sinfonias Op. 18 Nos 1, 3 & 5 & Op. 9 Nos 1-3 & Overture 'La calamita'* Netherlands chamber Orchestra conducted by David Zinman on Philips







I'm listening to the second disc from this 2 CD set. Well JC Bach might be known as the 'London' Bach, but I often think of him as the 'Mozart' Bach - because he sounds such a lot like early Mozart. He must have been a huge influence on Mozart. Was this down to Mozart meeting with JC Bach on his youthful trip to London?


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

F. J. Haydn - Piano Sonata No. 32 in G minor; Piano Sonata No. 54 in G Major; Piano Sonata No. 53 in E minor; Piano Sonata No. 58 in C Major (András Schiff).


----------



## bejart

Anton Albrechtsberger (1729-ca.1780): Divertimento in F Major

Maria Zsiri Szabo, violin -- Gyorgy Deri, cello -- Alajos H. Zovathi, double bass


----------



## ShropshireMoose

Tchaikovsky: String Quartet No.1
Borodin: String Quartet No.2
Glazunov: Five Novelettes for String Quartet, Op.15 The Hollywood String Quartet

Bach: Concerto in D Minor for Two Violins Jascha Heifetz/Erick Friedman/New Symphony Orchestra/Sir Malcolm Sargent
Mozart: Sinfonia Concertante Jascha Heifetz/William Primrose/RCA Victor Symphony Orchestra/Izler Solomon
Brahms: Double Concerto Jascha Heifetz/Gregor Piatigorsky/RCA Victor Symphony Orchestra/Alfred Wallenstein

Impassioned playing from the Hollywood String Quartet on a disc that is a great favourite of mine. I've never heard the Tchaikovsky quartet played better, and the Borodin is only equaled by the Borodin Quartet's recording on Decca from the early 1960s. The Glazunov Novelettes are an absolute delight, and not the slight pieces that you may expect with such a title, they play for just over 28 minutes on this very well filled and not to be missed disc! Then a batch of classic double concertos from Heifetz and co. I love them all, and they sound superb on this RCA disc, but the one I couldn't live without, is the Brahms. It's so exciting, I feel like dancing round the room in the last movement, and indeed may just do so!! Wonderful.


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

ArtMusic said:


>


And, how did you like the Opera?


----------



## SimonNZ

Haydn's Symphonies 48 "Maria Theresa" and 49 "La Passione" - Antal Dorati, cond.


----------



## DiesIraeCX

*String Quintets in C Major*

*Beethoven*: _String Quintet in C Major 'Storm', Op. 29_ (Endellion Quartet w/David Adams)
*Mozart*: _String Quintet in C Major, K. 515_ (Alban Berg Quartet w/Markus Wolf)


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1971 - '75.


----------



## Schubussy

Francis Poulenc - Organ Concerto
Charles Dutoit, Philharmonia Orchestra


----------



## bejart

Michael Haydn (1737-1806): Symphony No.23 in D Major

Harold Farberman conducting the Bournemouth Sinfonietta


----------



## KenOC

Bach's Chaconne, arr. by Busoni and played with great vigor by Nikolai Demidenko. This is the one where they have to throw away the piano when he's done.


----------



## MrTortoise

Not familiar with Bax, but I really enjoyed this disc, especially the 6th Symphony.









Arnold Bax
Symphony No. 6
Into the Twilight
Summer Music

David Lloyd-Jones cond, Royal Scottish National Orchestra


----------



## Marschallin Blair

MrTortoise said:


> Not familiar with Bax, but I really enjoyed this disc, especially the 6th Symphony.
> 
> View attachment 69547
> 
> 
> Arnold Bax
> Symphony No. 6
> Into the Twilight
> Summer Music
> 
> David Lloyd-Jones cond, Royal Scottish National Orchestra


Have you heard Bax's tone poems _Tintagel _or the _Garden of Fand_? Or the second movement of his _First Symphony_ or the first movement of his _Third Symphony_?

I daresay if you incline to the big, sweeping, Baxian gesture, you just may incline to these pieces._ ;D_


----------



## MrTortoise

Marschallin Blair said:


> Have you heard Bax's tone poems _Tintagel _or the _Garden of Fand_? Or the second movement of his _First Symphony_ or the first movement of his _Third Symphony_?
> 
> I daresay if you incline to the big, sweeping, Baxian gesture, you just may incline to these pieces._ ;D_




Not familiar with any of those works, however I will be searching them out. Thanks for the recommendations, the last movement of the 6th was some of the most amazing music I have heard recently and left me wanting more!


----------



## Mahlerian

Debussy: En blanc et noir, Petite Suite, Lindraja, Cortege et Air de danse, Ballade, Six Epigraphes antiques, Symphony in B minor
Alfons Kontarsky, Aloys Kontarsky


----------



## Marschallin Blair

MrTortoise said:


> Not familiar with any of those works, however I will be searching them out. Thanks for the recommendations, the last movement of the 6th was some of the most amazing music I have heard recently and left me wanting more!






























_Total _thumbs-up. I know the feeling. _;D_


----------



## DiesIraeCX

*Schumann, Schubert*

*Robert Schumann*: _Piano Quartet, Op. 47_ (Ax, Ma, Stern, Laredo)
*Franz Schubert*: _Piano Sonata in A, D. 959_ (Alfred Brendel)

An amazing piano quartet, the Andante Cantabile is gorgeous.

The Schubert D. 959 is undoubtedly my favorite of the final three sonatas, the "Andantino" is completely haunting.


----------



## MrTortoise

Béla Bartók
The Miraculous Mandrain (complete score)
Music for Strings, Percussion, and Celesta

Antal Dorati, cond.
Detroit Symphony Orchestra


----------



## Marschallin Blair

MrTortoise said:


> View attachment 69549
> 
> 
> Béla Bartók
> The Miraculous Mandrain (complete score)
> Music for Strings, Percussion, and Celesta
> 
> Antal Dorati, cond.
> Detroit Symphony Orchestra


I love that Dorati _Miraculous Mandarin _for the prominent and well-engineered organ that comes in at the beginning _à la_ Bernard Herrmann- _terrifyingly awesome sounding._


----------



## bejart

First listen to a brand new addition --
Johann Nepomuk Hummel (1778-1837): Piano Sonata No.4 in C Major, Op.38

Alexander Cattarino, piano


----------



## Easy Goer

Webern: Six Pieces for Orchestra, Mussorgsky: Pictures at an Exhibition


----------



## Weston

I had announced a self-imposed exile from this thread a while back because I felt I just couldn't keep up, but really, I knew it wouldn't last. I missed it. It's not about garnering likes. It's the best ongoing conversation about individual works and performances, and still the best way to get ideas for new works. So I'll approach it with that in mind. I won't try so hard to stay caught up. So if I skip over a few pages sometimes, I hope no one is offended.

Tonight while I listen, I'll start here and work my way backward with my likes as far as time allows.



DiesIraeVIX said:


> *Beethoven*: _String Quintet in C Major 'Storm', Op. 29_ (Endellion Quartet w/David Adams)
> *Mozart*: _String Quintet in C Major, K. 515_ (Alban Berg Quartet w/Markus Wolf)


A Beethoven work I don't have in my collection? Wait . . . How did I miss this?



Marschallin Blair said:


> The opening choruses in Walton's _Christopher Columbus Suite _are just the life force I need for a glorious early sunny (Monday) morning at work.
> 
> It really does change "Good mourning" to "Good morning"- especially with ginko and a double espresso. _;D_


Oh -- but it's the finale I thought you'd really go for. "They sailed away, away to the west - Blaaaaaaaaaaah-aaaha!" (I can't make out the words.) I listen to the whole thing just to get to that part. Yes, it's a bit over the top.


----------



## MrTortoise

Marschallin Blair said:


> I love that Dorati _Miraculous Mandarin _for the prominent and well-engineered organ that comes in at the beginning _à la_ Bernard Herrmann- _terrifyingly awesome sounding._




The organ part is striking, I was not aware the score included organ and my ears pricked a bit to the unexpected timbre.

'The Miraculous Mandarin' has been on my 'to listen to list' for years, glad this disc was available during my last music purchasing adventure.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

MrTortoise said:


> The organ part is striking, I was not aware the score included organ and my ears pricked a bit to the unexpected timbre.
> 
> 'The Miraculous Mandarin' has been on my 'to listen to list' for years, glad this disc was available during my last music purchasing adventure.


The Dorati's the only _Miraculous Mandarin_ I've ever heard that has the organ engineered way up front. I love it. It sounds like a good film score (or, 'yes,' rather: good film scores sound like Bartok).


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Weston said:


> I had announced a self-imposed exile from this thread a while back because I felt I just couldn't keep up, but really, I knew it wouldn't last. I missed it. It's not about garnering likes. It's the best ongoing conversation about individual works and performances, and still the best way to get ideas for new works. So I'll approach it with that in mind. I won't try so hard to stay caught up. So if I skip over a few pages sometimes, I hope no one is offended.
> 
> Tonight while I listen, I'll start here and work my way backward with my likes as far as time allows.
> 
> A Beethoven work I don't have in my collection? Wait . . . How did I miss this?
> 
> Oh -- but it's the finale I thought you'd really go for. "They sailed away, away to the west - Blaaaaaaaaaaah-aaaha!" (I can't make out the words.) I listen to the whole thing just to get to that part. Yes, it's a bit over the top.


Oops! <Britney Spears melody played spondaically> "_You did it again_. _You garnered a 'like."_ _;D _. . .

I like the ending of the_ Christopher Columbus Suite_. I just love the utter victory and majesty of the opening choruses and brass chorales more.


----------



## MrTortoise

Weston said:


> I had announced a self-imposed exile from this thread a while back because I felt I just couldn't keep up, but really, I knew it wouldn't last. I missed it. It's not about garnering likes. It's the best ongoing conversation about individual works and performances, and still the best way to get ideas for new works. So I'll approach it with that in mind. I won't try so hard to stay caught up. So if I skip over a few pages sometimes, I hope no one is offended.


Hi Wes, glad you didn't give up on this thread, it is my favorite in the forum since I'm always looking for new music and performance ideas. Good to see you are still around these parts!


----------



## Marschallin Blair

MrTortoise said:


> Hi Wes, glad you didn't give up on this thread, it is my favorite in the forum since I'm always looking for new music and performance ideas. Good to see you are still around these parts!


Absolutely: Never give in, never give up. Always charge, never bend. Lock shields. Advance.

The world belongs to the Beautiful (capital 'B') and not the nihilists.


----------



## MrTortoise

Working through the Bruckner Symphonies with this one on tap for tonight










Bruckner Symphony No. 6
Georg Tintner
New Zealand Symphony Orchestra


----------



## Weston

Tonight I take a break from post-1950s listening to play completely random works with no program in mind whatsoever.

*Sibelius: Suite Champetre Op. 98b
Sibelius: Suite In B Major Op. 117*
Tapio Tuomela / Folkwang Kammerorchester Essen










Well, this is all very sweet. B major seems an unusual key though. Wonder why he chose it? This is a really old digital download with perhaps marginal sound quality, but it's still better than scratchy LPs to me, so I've kept it.

*Liebermann: Symphony No. 2, Op. 67*
Andrew Litton / Dallas Symphony Orchestra and chorus










This is a choral symphony, also a bit on the sweet side, even a bit Hollywood-ish, but somewhere around the end of the first movement or the beginning of the second (they run together) the massive unexpected majestic sound of organ comes in, as well as celesta. It sounds great through my new headphones that have a much wider frequency range than my normal listening.

(And now at the end of movement 2 I can confess I don't care how cheesy or Hollywoodesque the work is. It just about jolted me to the very core! It could be the new headphones though. Certainly the bland album cover gives no hint at what's in store.)

Completely drained after the rather orgasmic orchestral onslaught above, I trudge onward with a nightcap.

*Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 11 in F, K. 413 *
Matyas Antal / Concentus Hungaricus / Jeno Jando, piano










Woah! Needs a different mic position or something. The high piano notes make that thump, percussive sound you almost hear more than the actual note.

And, oh no! I think I hear humming during the adagio. Who does he think he is? Gould? This can't be Jando. It must be the conductor. All that aside, this is a very pleasant Mozart piece. I've often wondered why his piano concertos sound so much better to me than most of his other output.


----------



## KenOC

Bartok's Violin Concerto No. 2, Kopatchinskaja/Eotvos. Hard to see how this can be beat.


----------



## senza sordino

LvB String Quartet #15, I heard it all and my students heard the last movement as they piled in. They enter more quietly when music is playing
View attachment 69556

Brahms Symphony #1
View attachment 69552

Brahms Serenades 
View attachment 69553

RVW Symphony #8
View attachment 69554

Schnittke Sonata for violin and chamber orchestra, Weill Concerto for violin and wind orchestra (wonderful), Schnittke Concerto Grosso #6, Takemitsu Nostalghia for violin and string orchestra
View attachment 69555


----------



## MrTortoise

Marschallin Blair said:


> The world belongs to the Beautiful (capital 'B') and not the nihilists.


I'll second that!


----------



## Marschallin Blair

MrTortoise said:


> Working through the Bruckner Symphonies with this one on tap for tonight
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bruckner Symphony No. 6
> Georg Tintner
> New Zealand Symphony Orchestra


That cover on the Bruckner cd gave me a _recherche du temps perdu_ moment. I was with my friends watching some European film about two guys who climbed the Matterhorn. As they were scaling one of the faces, the composer who scored the film used a quote from Bruckner's _Romantic Symphony_- it worked perfectly. One of my friends and I simultaneously looked at each other and went, "[Expleteive deleted] yeaaaaah!"


----------



## Pugg

​
*Liszt : Sonata in B minor 
Ivo Pogorelich*


----------



## Marschallin Blair

MrTortoise said:


> I'll second that!


Trebled. . . . . .


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Callas, '55 Votto _Norma_










As raw and uncut as it gets. Stratas catharticizes like no other. I love it!


----------



## brotagonist

Absolutely mesmerizing:









Messiaen Quartet for the end of time
Chung et al.

I also have that older recording with Kontarsky. I really need to compare them sometime. Initially, all I can say is that this recording seems to strongly emphasize things: loud is loud; soft is soft. There appears to be a crystalline clarity in the playing. I almost feel like each event is discrete, separated from the next: again, emphasis. And all of this sharpness appears to extend the experience of time, as in a dream.


----------



## Pugg

​
Bellini and Donizetti arias 
*Raúl Giménez 
*


----------



## Blancrocher

Enescu/Bacewicz: Piano Suites (Borac); Violin Sonatas (Mordkovitch)


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mozart* arias sung by :*Ferruccio Furlanetto*


----------



## jim prideaux

have allowed myself to get sucked into a labyrinth deciding which Beethove symphony cycle to buy next-the Gardiner ORR has essentially opened my ears (oddly enough the highly acclaimed Harnoncourt COE has not quite 'done it for me') and I have spent a bit of time looking at threads and reviews-this morning at work getting sorted out and I am listening to van Immerseel and Anima Eterna performance of the 2nd and irrespective of any reservations anyone might have this is just magnificent-I think I am now beginning to work out how I personally prefer LvB performences to sound..........


----------



## KenOC

jim prideaux said:


> have allowed myself to get sucked into a labyrinth deciding which Beethove symphony cycle to buy next...


Follow the sacred path of Cheapism. Get Leibowitz. You won't be sorry and you'll sing among the blessed in the hereafter. Trust me on this.

http://www.amazon.com/Genius-Beetho...431414329&sr=1-1&keywords=genius+of+beethoven


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Dame Janet's superb Dido transcends all matters of style and authenticity. Recorded in 1961, before the HIP movement really got going, it has stood the test of time and remains _hors councours_.


----------



## jim prideaux

van Immerseel and Anima Eterna performing Beethoven 3rd-mmm!


----------



## omega

*Bach*
_The Well-Tempered Clavier. Book II, I-XII_
Richard Eggar








*Haydn*
_Cello Concertos_
Jean-Guihen Queyras | Freiburger Barockorchester | Petra Müllejans







_Symphony No.48 "Maria Theresa"_
Trevor Pinnock | The English Concert


----------



## Pugg

​
*Schubert : Trout quintet*
The *Capuçon* brothers and friends


----------



## bejart

JS Bach: Art Of Fugue, BWV 1080

The Delme Quartet: Galina Solodchin and John Trusler, violins -- John Underwood, viola -- Jonathan Williams, cello


----------



## csacks

First time listening to Dvorak´s string Quintet op 97. The Smetana Quartet and Josef Suk. A piece full of joy and beauty. I believe that I will listen to it again after the end. It has been a hidden treasure to me.


----------



## Marilyn

Schumann piano concerto op. 54


----------



## maestro267

*Liszt*: Die Ideale
BBC Philharmonic/Noseda

*Rachmaninov*: Piano Concerto No. 1 in F sharp minor
Rudy (piano)/St. Petersburg PO/Jansons

*Mathias*: Lux Aeterna
Lott (soprano)/Cable (mezzo-soprano)/Walker (contralto)/Scott (organ)
Bach Choir/Choristers of St. George's Chapel, Windsor
London SO/Willcocks


----------



## Morimur

*Bjørn Fongaard - Galaxe*










Listen here:

*[video]https://youtu.be/kKjLYLukOCM?list=PLUSRfoOcUe4YyNdQxrmQeFijevX_yMgY e[/video]*


----------



## DiesIraeCX

Weston said:


> A Beethoven work I don't have in my collection? Wait . . . How did I miss this?


I know, that's what I said, too. It's completely worth having, it's a very fine work, although it may not _quite_ be on the level of the most inspired early Op. 18 quartets (such as Nos. 5 and 6). Op. 29 (written in 1801) is his only proper String Quintet, it's not an arrangement like the other "String" Quintets.


----------



## Vasks

*Dvorak - Overture to "Dimitrij" (Stankovsky/Marco Polo)
Brahms - Two Rhapsodies, Op. 79 (Lupu/London)
Rheinberger - Das Tal des Espingo (Athinaos/Signum)*


----------



## Pugg

​*Renée Fleming* : I Want Magic.:tiphat:


----------



## Orfeo

*Leevi Madetoja*
Opera in three acts "The Ostrobothnians" (after a play by Artturi Jarviluoma).
-Jorma Hynninen, Ritva-Liisa Korhonen, Raimo Sirkia, Monica Groop, Markela, et al.
-The Finnish Radio Symphony, Radio Choir, La Stelle di Domani/Jukka-Pekka Saraste.

*Aarre Merikanto*
Piano Concerti II & III, Two Studies, & Two Pieces.
-Matti Raekallio, piano.
-The Tampere Philharmonic Orchestra/Tuomas Ollila.

*Lydia Auster*
Piano Concerto in G major, op.18 (1952).
-Heljo Sepp, piano.
-Estonian Radio Symphony Orchestra/Neemi Jarvi.
-->



 (movement I).
-->



 (movement II).
-->



 (movement III).

*Artur Lemba*
Piano Concerto no. II in E major (1931).
-Artur Lemba, piano.
-Estonian Radio Symphony Orchestra/Roman Matsov.


----------



## pmsummer

DAS GLOGAUER LIEDERBUCH
_The Glogau Songbook, c. 1480_
Sabine Lutzenberger; soprano
Martin Hummel; baritone
Marc Lewon; lute
*Ensemble Dulce Melos*

Naxos


----------



## Vaneyes

For* Faure* birthday (1845), and *Smetana* death day (1884).


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Can I accessorize?: Waiter, I'd like the Sinopoli conducting but with the Mutter soloist.










I like the cascading strings and incandescence of the Schippers _Overture for the School for Scandal_ better, but the Zinman has the more powerful sounding recording.


----------



## Schubussy

Mozart - Piano Concerto no. 23
Murray Perahia, English Chamber Orchestra








Going to have an entirely Mozart day I think.


----------



## csacks

Listening to Zoltan Kodaly´s Lt Kije. Just to refresh the taste and to listen to a different period of music. I like Kodaly´s sense of joy.


----------



## Pugg

​*Bellini : Beatrice Di Tenda*
*Dame Joan Sutherland / Luciano Pavarotti.*
Another _pearl_ from the rich catalogue from _Dame Joan_ on Decca


----------



## DiesIraeCX

*M1, Titan*

*Gustav Mahler*: _Symphony No. 1_ (Pierre Boulez/Chicago Symphony Orchestra)

Let's see how this compares to Kubelik's, my favorite M1.


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

Ludwig van Beethoven - Piano Sonata No. 27 in E minor; Piano Sonata No. 30 in E Major; Piano Sonata No. 31 in A-Flat Major (Solomon Cutner).









27: This is becoming my favourite Beethoven sonata. Wonderful, dynamic first movement and an excellent, lyrical final movement with a very memorable melody.

The other sonatas on the disc are also brilliant.


----------



## Cosmos

Grey overcast, started the day with night music: Schoenberg's op. 4










Then, since I haven't heard this treasure in forever, Mozart's Symphony 40, w/ a cup of coffee










After this one, I think I'm gonna follow Marschallin Blair's lead and put on Sibelius' Violin Concerto, cuz the last time I heard it I remember it knocked my socks off


----------



## DiesIraeCX

HaydnBearstheClock said:


> Ludwig van Beethoven - Piano Sonata No. 27 in E minor (Solomon Cutner).
> 
> View attachment 69577
> 
> 
> This is becoming my favourite Beethoven sonata. Wonderful, dynamic first movement and an excellent, lyrical final movement with a very memorable melody.


Piano Sonata No. 27, a Romantic work that's a precursor to the late period sonatas, similar to String Quartet No. 11 "Serioso" presaging Beethoven late period musical language in the quartets. They're both "honorary" late period works. 

I love that Solomon recording, one of my favorite Op. 101's and a great 'Hammerklavier', too.


----------



## Kivimees

Oh, what Bliss!


----------



## Blancrocher

Beethoven: Piano Sonatas 8, 14, 26, and 27; 32 Variations in C minor (Moravec)


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Karajan's justly renowned recording if Prokoviev's gloriously lyrical 5th Symphony, coupled to his late 1970s recording of _Le sacre de printemps_ (not the earlier one, which had been highly criticised, not least by the composer himself). Karajan apparently too Stravinsky's criticisms to heart, and this is certainly a more intensely febrile reading, even if it lacks that touch of savagery found in Markevitch's Philharmonia performance.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

What else?- "A Hero's Deeds in Battle." Kempe brings it with the _Staatskapelle Dresden_. The horns and the strings just 'emanate' victory.










A brisker-than-usual live _Pastoral_ from Karajan- the first two movements of which are unbelievable streamlined elegance. I still prefer his stellar seventies and eighties DG studio endeavors to this performance as a whole- but I really do love the unsual brio and _joie de vivre_ he conjures up in the first two movements.


----------



## hpowders

J.S. Bach Sonatas for Viola da Gamba and Harpsichord
Jonathan Manson, viola da gamba
Trevor Pinnock, harpsichord

The finest performances of this delightful music that I've ever heard.
Extraordinary!


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

DiesIraeVIX said:


> Piano Sonata No. 27, a Romantic work that's a precursor to the late period sonatas, similar to String Quartet No. 11 "Serioso" presaging Beethoven late period musical language in the quartets. They're both "honorary" late period works.
> 
> I love that Solomon recording, one of my favorite Op. 101's and a great 'Hammerklavier', too.


Yes, this record is excellent - very heartfelt and introspective playing. I also really enjoy the other later Sonatas by Beethoven - somehow, 27, perhaps because of its accessibility and melodies, grabbed me first. Thanks for the tips on Beethoven's quartets, I plan to get to know these in detail as well.


----------



## schigolch




----------



## Ingélou

On a whim, I am listening to Liszt's Hungarian Rhapsody no 2 - I became familiar with this at an early age after my teenage big sister bought an EP of it. I had forgotten just how lovely & evocative these melodies are - justly popular.


----------



## EDaddy

And yet another example of how "imitation is the sincerest form of flattery": Listening to Prokofiev's Lieutenant Kijé Suite, Op. 60 for the first time. Had no idea that the theme stated in Sting's song _The Russians_ from his Dream of the Blue Turtles record was a direct quote from this work. Learn something new everyday. Of course, this version is 1001x better! ut: (Sorry Sting!)

Also been loving Stravinksy's The Fairy's Kiss from this wonderful album. One I somehow missed over the years as well. What an enchanting piece. Wowskees!


----------



## D Smith

For Faure's birthday; Pascal Rogé plays Impromptus, Nocturnes and so on. Exquisitely performed and recommended.


----------



## EDaddy

GregMitchell said:


> Karajan's justly renowned recording if Prokoviev's gloriously lyrical 5th Symphony, coupled to his late 1970s recording of _Le sacre de printemps_ (not the earlier one, which had been highly criticised, not least by the composer himself). Karajan apparently too Stravinsky's criticisms to heart, and this is certainly a more intensely febrile reading, even if it lacks that touch of savagery found in Markevitch's Philharmonia performance.


LOVE this version of Prokofiev's 5th! One of my favorite versions, if not my very favorite. Not too crazy about his take on Le Sacre de Printemps either tho I'm afraid. It is definitely lacking in primal rawness or, as you succinctly said, savagery (tho I must admit some of the more delicate sections are quite beautiful). Overall, too polite for my taste. But P's 5th: spot on!


----------



## Marschallin Blair

EDaddy said:


> LOVE this version of Prokofiev's 5th! One of my favorite versions, if not my very favorite. Not too crazy about his take on Le Sacre de Printemps either tho I'm afraid. It is definitely lacking in primal rawness or, as you succinctly said, savagery (tho some of the more delicate sections are quite beautiful. Overall, too polite for my taste. But P's 5th: spot on!












I like the Karajan Prokofiev _Fifth_ for the refinement and suavity of expression- and I like the Levine/CSO for its muscularity (plus its coupled with the most vivacious Prokofiev's _First_ I've ever heard)- although I think Jarvi does the best climax in the first movement I've ever experienced at maximum volume.


----------



## Heliogabo

*Ludwig Van Beethoven*
_Symphony No.3 in E flat, Op.55 -"Eroica"_

Berliner Philarmoniker
Herbert Von Karajan (1963)


----------



## EDaddy

Marschallin Blair said:


> I like the Karajan Prokofiev _Fifth_ for the refinement and suavity of expression- and I like the Levine/CSO for its muscularity (plus its coupled with the most vivacious Prokofiev's _First_ I've ever heard)- although I think Jarvi does the best climax in the first movement I've ever experienced at maximum volume.


Will definitely have to check this out. Thx, Marschallin Blair!


----------



## George O

Robert Schumann (1810-1856)

Vocal Duets

Julia Varady, soprano
Peter Schreier, tenor
Dietrich Fischer-Dieskau, baritone
Christoph Eschenbach, piano

on Deutsch Grammophon (West Germany), from 1980


----------



## EDaddy

George O said:


> Robert Schumann (1810-1856)
> 
> Vocal Duets
> 
> Julia Varady, soprano
> Peter Schreier, tenor
> Dietrich Fischer-Dieskau, baritone
> Christoph Eschenbach, piano
> 
> on Deutsch Grammophon (West Germany), from 1980


And the winner for Best Forum Photos goes to...


----------



## hpowders

J.S. Bach Complete Sonatas for Violin and Harpsichord.
Rachel Podger, baroque violin.
Trevor Pinnock, harpsichord.

The first acquisition of my six complete sets of these marvelous works.

I should have saved my money. This set was and still is perfection!


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Levine's opening to _Das Rheingold_ is gorgeously and luxuriatingly unrushed- while never sounding leaden or ponderous sounding. His Rhinemaidens are superb. I think this is my favorite performance of the opening of the _Ring_. Its the one thing Levine just nails, if nothing else.










Markevitch's 1959 Philharmonia _Sacre_ is the most wonderfully visceral and savage reading one could hope for.










Dorati's hard-charging _Rite _has great Decca engineered sound.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

EDaddy said:


> And the winner for Best Forum Photos goes to...


Hands down. I love 'em.


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

F. J. Haydn - Piano Sonata in B-Flat Major, Hob. 16/18; Piano Sonata in F Major, Hob. 16/23; Piano Sonata in G Major, Hob. 16/27; Piano Sonata in D Major, Hob. 16/33 (Walter Olbertz).









Very smooth, joyous playing by Olbertz. Lots of fun coming back to this album.


----------



## Morimur

*Witold Lutosławski - (1998) Concerto for Cello and Orchestra (Wit)*


----------



## Wood

De Falla: El amor brujo, The three cornered hat & La vide breve

Albeniz: var. from Iberia

Granados: Goyescas

Reiner, Chicago

(Leontyne Price on El Amor Brujo)










Recorded at Orchestra Hall, Chicago


----------



## papsrus

I have immersed myself in the EMI Celibidache Bruckner box set over the past few days. Still only about ankle deep in Bruckner, listening to various versions, but Celibidache has kind of grabbed me by the lapels and made me sit up and take notice. Amazing performances. (And many thanks to his heirs for releasing them).

I'm familiar with the criticisms re tempi, and Celibidache's dismissal of those criticisms. The live performances here are to me gripping, tender at times, crackling with drama at others, regal in spirit, and even though the orchestra is not at the level of a Vienna or Berlin, Celibidache has certainly got them 100 percent invested in this music. In short, these are brilliant, IMO.

So impressed that I ordered the Celibidache "Symphonies" box (Haydn, Mozart, Beethoven, Schubert, Schumann, Brahms) as well as the "Sacred Music and Opera" set. So glad these were released and many thanks to whomever highlighted them, I think on one of the Bruckner threads. 

(can't find a usable image)


----------



## AClockworkOrange

*Franz Liszt: Faust-Symphonie
Leonard Bernstein & the Boston Symphony Orchestra*​








This performance is simply wonderful. Leonard Bernstein's interpretation ranks alongside that Sir Thomas Beecham and the Boston Symphony Orchestra offers a glowing performance gloriously recorded by DG.

:angel:


----------



## SiegendesLicht

*Beethoven* - String Quartets No. 10 and 15, performed by the Alban Berg Quartett.


----------



## DiesIraeCX

*Schumann Klavierwerke*

*Schumann*: _Carnaval, Op. 9 - Drei Romanzen, Op. 28 - Nachtstucke, Op. 23_ (Wilhelm Kempff)

Schumann is one of my very favorites now, not sure why I used to be so ambivalent about him.


----------



## Badinerie

Karajan. Berlin Phil. Mussorgsky. Pictures at an Exhibition. 1966 DG lp from Box set. Exhibition, pretty splendid actually! 
The Ravel Bolero filler however, Ach mein gott, nein!...


----------



## Itullian

papsrus said:


> I have immersed myself in the EMI Celibidache Bruckner box set over the past few days. Still only about ankle deep in Bruckner, listening to various versions, but Celibidache has kind of grabbed me by the lapels and made me sit up and take notice. Amazing performances. (And many thanks to his heirs for releasing them).
> 
> I'm familiar with the criticisms re tempi, and Celibidache's dismissal of those criticisms. The live performances here are to me gripping, tender at times, crackling with drama at others, regal in spirit, and even though the orchestra is not at the level of a Vienna or Berlin, Celibidache has certainly got them 100 percent invested in this music. In short, these are brilliant, IMO.
> 
> *So impressed that I ordered the Celibidache "Symphonies" box (Haydn, Mozart, Beethoven, Schubert, Schumann, Brahms) as well as the "Sacred Music and Opera" set.* So glad these were released and many thanks to whomever highlighted them, I think on one of the Bruckner threads.
> 
> (can't find a usable image)


Fantastic sets.


----------



## Guest

Superb in every way.


----------



## papsrus

Wagner -- Tristan und Isolde
Carlos Kleiber -- Dresden Staatskapelle
Margaret Price, Isolde; Rene Kollo, Tristan


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1998/9. R.I.P. Claudio.:angel:


----------



## SimonNZ

Haydn's Symphonies 50 and 51 - Antal Dorati, cond.


----------



## Medtnaculus

Powering through some of Heino Eller's piano works as well as Leo Ornstein. Love both their stuff.

Ornstein is very unique, and Eller creates some delightful melodies.

Now I've moved onto Vladigerov.

Also hi.


----------



## KenOC

Alexander Knaifel: Blazhenstva. This is a very special and beautiful work from 1996, for chorus and orchestra. Hear it in a quiet place.


----------



## SimonNZ

Dohnanyi's Violin Concerto No 2 - Michael Ludwig, violin, JoAnn Falletta, cond.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Haydn - late piano sonatas, late piano trios and the SQ version of Seven last Words (plus the unfinished quartet op. 103):


----------



## brotagonist

DiesIraeVIX said:


> Schumann is one of my very favorites now, not sure why I used to be so ambivalent about him.


I was also ambivalent about him, but he is one of my _hearem_ now, too 

Gotta give this one more go while the cauliflower cooks:









DSCH 10; Gadfly
Shipway/Royal Phil

A BIG favourite


----------



## KenOC

brotagonist said:


> DSCH 10; Gadfly
> Shipway/Royal Phil
> 
> A BIG favourite


Shipway, who died in an auto accident last year, mostly flew beneath the radar. But he did a bang-up job here, the equal of Karajan or better IMO. Enjoy!


----------



## SimonNZ

Virgil Thomson's Cello Concerto - Yehuda Hanani, cello, William Eddins, cond.


----------



## Mahlerian

Mozart: Symphony No. 39 in E-flat major
Prague Chamber Orchestra, cond. Mackerras









Schoenberg: Five Pieces for Orchestra
BBC Symphony Orchestra, cond. Boulez


----------



## EDaddy

Best version of Grofé: Grand Canyon Suite _ever!_ Total classic. From Volume 38 I believe.


----------



## EDaddy

Mahlerian said:


> Mozart: Symphony No. 39 in E-flat major
> Prague Chamber Orchestra, cond. Mackerras
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Schoenberg: Five Pieces for Orchestra
> BBC Symphony Orchestra, cond. Boulez


I have this Mackerras box and really find a lot of it to be quite excellent. 40 is outstanding. While certainly not a _bad-_sounding set, I do wish the sound was a bit less reverberant. Still a very enjoyable listen overall and the very early Mozart works from when he was like 6 and 9, etc., is quite jaw-dropping. You can already hear his Mozartean style... even as a kid!


----------



## bejart

Mozart: Symphony No.36 in C Major, KV 425, "Linz"

Alessandro Arigoni conducting the Orchestra Filarmonica Italiana


----------



## tortkis

Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz / 3 Epitaffi Per Federico Garcia Lorca: Nos. 1 And 3
Leipzig Radio Symphony, Kegel, H. Neumann (Berlin Classics)









stunning.


----------



## Mahlerian

EDaddy said:


> I have this Mackerras box and really find a lot of it to be quite excellent. 40 is outstanding. While certainly not a _bad-_sounding set, I do wish the sound was a bit less reverberant. Still a very enjoyable listen overall and the very early Mozart works from when he was like 6 and 9, etc., is quite jaw-dropping. You can already hear his Mozartean style... even as a kid!


Yeah, the later ones are recorded in a cathedral.

I also find the harpsichord continuo to be mostly unobtrusive but occasionally odd when it seemingly reappears out of nowhere.


----------



## SimonNZ

Schnittke's Choir Concerto - Valeri Polyansky, cond.


----------



## Itullian

EDaddy said:


> I have this Mackerras box and really find a lot of it to be quite excellent. 40 is outstanding. While certainly not a _bad-_sounding set, I do wish the sound was a bit less reverberant. Still a very enjoyable listen overall and the very early Mozart works from when he was like 6 and 9, etc., is quite jaw-dropping. You can already hear his Mozartean style... even as a kid!


It's ok. I found the sound mushy and the harpsichord kinda clunky.
I think the Marriner Philips box and the Tate EMI are much better in sound and performance. just mho


----------



## Easy Goer

Alfred Cortot


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mendelssohn: Songs without words.*
*Daniel Barenboim*.:tiphat:


----------



## Itullian

Pugg said:


> ​
> *Mendelssohn: Songs without words.*
> *Daniel Barenboim*.:tiphat:


Beautiful set........................


----------



## SimonNZ

Martinu's Piano Trio No.2 - Arbor Piano Trio










Messiaen's Quatre études de rythme - Yvonne Loriod, piano


----------



## Pugg

​
*Elgar : Enigma variations .
*
As always in memory of my dear granddad


----------



## SixFootScowl




----------



## Itullian

Brahms 2, Berlin Radio Symphony, Otto, the great one, Klemperer 
KUSC.ORG


----------



## Itullian

Brahms, Alto Rhapsody, Phil. Orch., C. Ludwig, Klemperer
KUSC.ORG


----------



## Itullian

Debussy preludes, Zimmermann
KUSC.ORG


----------



## Blancrocher

Falla: Nights in the Gardens of Spain (Larrocha/De Burgos); Ravel: Daphnis & Chloe (Chung)


----------



## Itullian

Stravinky, Firebird, Concertgebouw, Colin Davis
KUSC.ORG


----------



## opus55

Bach keyboard music, Inventions and etc. by Andras Schiff.


----------



## Itullian

opus55 said:


> Bach keyboard music, Inventions and etc. by Andras Schiff.


I have that. Its great.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Verdi : Nabucco.
Gobbi/ Souliotis.*:tiphat:
Fireworks on this beautiful morning.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Really terrific performances of these two symphonies by Inkinen and his New Zealand orchestra. A Naxos bargain.


----------



## Guest

Beethoven SQ 13 
Tokyo String Quartet

including that cheeky finale:allegro

Love the Grosse Fuge


----------



## SimonNZ

Glazunov's Symphony No.5 - Evgeny Mravinsky, cond.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Beethoven / Brahms 
Triple concerto/ Double concerto*
Karajan :tiphat:


----------



## Steve Kirby

I'm currently listening to Ruud LANGGAARD "Music of the spheres" played by the Danish National Orchestra and Choir conducted by Gennady Rozhdestvensky. It's magical and mystical and conjures up the limitless universe in a musical language which is not unlike Scriabin or Holst. Give it a try!


----------



## bejart

Vaclav Vodicka (ca.1720-1774): Violin Sonata in G Major, Op.1, No.4

Jaroslav Sveceny, violin -- Josef Popelka, chamber organ -- Miroslav Petras, cello


----------



## Jeff W

*A night with the clarinet*

Good Morning TC from bright and sunny Albany! I do believe that we are finally clear of the gloomy weather for quite a while! Huzzah!









Started off with this one, the Brahms Clarinet Sonatas. This one is a new one for me. Bela Kovacs plays the solo clarinet and Ferenc Rados plays the piano. Wonderful late period Brahms. Mixing is slightly odd to my ears on this one. The piano is dead center while the clarinet is all the way over in the right channel. Not bad, just slightly odd. Hearing these makes me wish that Brahms had decided to compose a Clarinet Concerto!









More Brahms. I don't usually repeat composers, but I made an exception for the great late period clarinet works by Brahms, in this case, the Clarinet Trio and the Quintet. Karl Leister played the clarinet. In the trio, Christoph Eschenbach played the piano and Georg Donderer played the cello and in the quintet, the Amadeus Quartet played the strings.









Mozart came next. The Clarinet Concerto and Quintet. David Shifrin played the basset clarinet in both. In the concerto, the Mostly Mozart Orchestra was led by Gerard Schwarz and in the Quintet, Mr. Shifrin was joined by Chamber Music Northwest.









Finishing off with the two Clarinet Concertos and the Grand Duo by Carl Maria von Weber. Sharon Kam plays the solo clarinet in all three works. In the two concertos, the Leipzig Gewaundhaus Orchestra is under the baton of Kurt Masur and in the Grand Duo, Ms. Kam is joined by Itamar Golan on the piano.


----------



## MagicMark

Beethoven, Symphony #5 in C Minor, Op 67, London Philharmonic Orchestra


----------



## Morimur

*Morton Feldman - Aki Takahashi plays Morton Feldman*


----------



## DiesIraeCX

*Unfinished*

*Franz Schubert*:_ Symphony No. 8 "Unfinished"_ (Jos van Immerseel/Anima Eterna) - via Spotify

Don't have a lot of time this morning so I went with an unfinished work. 

I love this album cover, by the way.


----------



## Guest

Haas
in vain

Klangforum Wien
Sylvain Cambreling

First impression (via headphones!): magical


----------



## AndyS

Not familiar with any of the concertos being played here so been having a good listen. Been loving the Tchaikovsky


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Based on actual performances at Covent Garden, this set is an absolute delight and has a sense of theatre and ensemble often lacking in sets assembled purely for recording.

The only difference from the stage performances is that at Covent Garden the role of Nemorino was played by the young Carreras. Maybe CBS/Sony thought Domingo would be a bigger draw, or maybe there were contractual reasons, I don't know. Domingo, who was already singing Otello by this time, does an amazing job scaling down and lightening his voice, but Carreras back in 1977 was perfect for the role in a way Domingo can't quite match.

For the rest, Cotrubas is pure delight, flirtatious and playful, but genuinely solicitous of Nemorino by the end. Wixell is a blusteringly comical Belcore and Evans, though dry of voice, enjoys himself throroughly as the charlatan Dulcamara. The young Lillian Watson as Gianetta sounds, as she should, like an Adina in waiting.

The Covent Garden orchestra and chorus give a sparkling rendition of the score under Sir John Pritchard's bouyant beat. Pure delight.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Maurice André / Riccrado Muti.*
Various composers: trumpet concertos .


----------



## Eramirez156

last couple of days haven't had much time for listening. This bright sunny morning I'd thought I would continue Wagnerian obsession with *Tristan and Isolde* in bleeding chunks from Bayreuth 1928.

















Nanny Larsen-Todsen's Isolde is one most beautifully sung on record, too bad almost of Gunnar Graarud (Tristan) delerium is missing.


----------



## Orfeo

*Franz Schreker*
Opera in 3 Acts "Die Gezeichneten" (The Stigmatized).
-Anja Kampe, Robert Brubaker, Martin Gantner, James Johnson, Wolfgang Schöne, et al.
-The Los Angeles Opera Orchestra and Chorus/James Conlon.

*Wardell Gray*
Bebop Classics
-The Chase, The Creep, Out of Nowhere, At the El Grotto, Straight Life, etc.

Mixing things up a bit (for a change).


----------



## Guest

I just sold this SACD for $169 on Amazon--decided to give it one last spin!


----------



## Vasks

_Vintage Vinyl_

*J. C. Bach - Overture to "Il tutore e la pipilla" [aka Favorite Overture #4] (Hogwood/L'Oiseau-Lyre)
F. J. Haydn - Symphony #6 "Morning" (Ristenpart/Nonesuch)
W.A. Mozart - Eine kleine Nachtmusik (Walter/Columbia)*


----------



## hpowders

William Schuman Symphony No. 6
New Zealand Symphony
Hugh Keelan, conductor

Arguably Schuman's greatest symphony, given its finest available performance-preferable to the Gerard Schwarz effort.

I wish Keelan/New Zealand would record more Schuman symphonies.


----------



## Cosmos

Beethoven - Violin Sonata no. 7 in c minor: Gidon Kremer and Martha Argerich


----------



## Pugg

​
*Puccini : Tosca.*
*Price* (second recording)/ Domingo / Milnes

Not as trilling as the first recording but still very good .


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Karajan's superb (second) recording of Mahler's 9th, which won Gramophone's Record of the Year in 1984, is surely one of the all time great Mahler recordings.


----------



## omega

*Shostakovich*
_Symphony No.7 "Leningrad"_
Velry Gergiev | Mariinsky Orchestra


----------



## tuffy

Music for a while - improvisations on Purcell


----------



## Mika

Babcock : Symphony No. 5. Borrowed this from local library. I am the first listener at last.fm . Pretty much unknown dude I would say. Album cover is from eBay.


----------



## tuffy

Second new CD of the day is Stojowski's Piano concertos 1 & 2, with Plowright, Brabbins & BBC Scottish Sym.
It's a bit like how a virtuoso would be portrayed in an old Hollywood movie - highly entertaining, but also very glitzy.


----------



## hpowders

Roy Harris Symphony No. 3
New York Philharmonic
Leonard Bernstein

A Bernstein specialty.


----------



## SiegendesLicht

*Johannes Brahms* - Variations on a theme by Joseph Haydn, performed by Berliner Philarmoniker and Wilhelm Furtwängler. A very sweet 20-minute piece.

And now that I've read that Brahms composed it in a small Bavarian town in the shadow of the Alps, it sounds sweeter still


----------



## Marschallin Blair

GregMitchell said:


> Karajan's superb (second) recording of Mahler's 9th, which won Gramophone's Record of the Year in 1984, is surely one of the all time great Mahler recordings.


Karajan's live performance is certainly one of the most unblushing glorifications of sentimentality 'I've' ever experienced._ ;D _

Thumbs up all the way on that reading.

For my emotional currency, no other Mahler's _Ninth_ even comes close.


----------



## papsrus

Mahler, No. 4
Reiner, CSO
From the Reiner Complete RCA box


----------



## Marschallin Blair

_"Wo ist Brünnhild'?"_

Brunnhilde's in 'big' trouble- and boy does she know it.

Karajan's Bayreuth Act III to _Die Walkure_ is the most viscerally exciting I've ever heard.


----------



## Mahlerian

Brahms: Symphony No. 1 in C minor, Schicksalslied
London Philharmonic Orchestra, cond. Tennstedt


----------



## EDaddy

tortkis said:


> Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz / 3 Epitaffi Per Federico Garcia Lorca: Nos. 1 And 3
> Leipzig Radio Symphony, Kegel, H. Neumann (Berlin Classics)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> stunning.


What it is? Is it classical?


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Haydn Piano Sonatas 17-20.*

I've been trying to decipher Boulez's second piano sonata and need to clear my head.


----------



## Cosmos

Found something fun, bombastic, and French! Guilmant's Symphony for organ and orchestra no. 1
Edgar Krapp on the organ
Vladimir Fedoseyev conducting the Bamberg Symphony Orchestra


----------



## Easy Goer

Brahms From Hamburg - Symphonies 1-4, Hamburg Radio Symphony Orchestra Conductor Hans Schmidt-Isserstedt


----------



## Eramirez156

Shostakovich plays Shostakovich - Symphony No. 10 arranged for piano duet Op. 93 (recorded 15 February 1954)

Dmitry Shostakovich: piano

Moisei Vainberg (Weinberg): piano


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Leonie Rysanek and Gwyneth Jones are both fabulous(ly different) Helens.










I love the first two movements of Tchaikovsky's "_Seventh" Symphony._ What a shame he never properly fleshed out the orchestration and developed it.










Jarvi's treatment of the _Scherzo _ is ferocity itself.


----------



## DiesIraeCX

*Mozart: Streichquintett G-moll*

*W.A. Mozart*: _String Quintet in G Minor, KV. 516_ (Alban Berg Quartet)


----------



## SimonNZ

Haydn's Symphonies 52 and 53 "L'Imperiale" - Antal Dorati, cond.


----------



## ShropshireMoose

Svendsen: Carnival in Paris
Alfven: Midsummer Vigil(Swedish Rhapsody No.1)/Elegy
Nielsen: Dance of the Cockerels
Sibelius: Romance in C, Op.42 Royal Opera House Orchestra/John Hollingsworth

Mendelssohn: Cello Sonata No.2
Strauss: Cello Sonata in F, Op.6 Andre Navarra/Ernest Lush

Elgar: Violin Concerto Tasmin Little/Philharmonia Orchestra/David Atherton

Started the day with the LP pictured, I woke with the first theme from Alfven's "Midsummer Vigil" running through my head, so I dug out the said record and very enjoyable it was too! Several hours of piano practice and dog walking later I got the LP next to it out and listened over dinner, I can't find an image for it, but it's another Parlophone, preserving two superb performances by Andre Navarra. Ernest Lush was a wonderful pianist and they make a wonderful partnership, the Mendelssohn is particularly fine, drawing you in straight away with their passionate and vital music making. Finally, as it's her birthday today, a wonderful version of the Elgar Violin Concerto from Tasmin Little, from a concert given at the Royal Festival Hall on 6th May, 2001, I recorded it from the radio and it remains one of my favourite versions of the work. Splendid stuff!!


----------



## Vaneyes

An* Ives* day, recorded 1995, 1988 - '92, 2004.


----------



## DiesIraeCX

*Scelsi, Nono*

*Giacinto Scelsi*: _Anahit_ 
*Luigi Nono*: Prometeo (1) (2)

The Scelsi is quite an experience!


----------



## Vronsky

*Iannis Xenakis -- Pléïades*









Iannis Xenakis, Les Percussions de Strasbourg -- Pléïades


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Mendelssohn, Psalm 42*

I found a vocal score of this for 75 cents. It's interesting to see what this unnamed singer thought while she was rehearsing the piece. Over "so schreit meine Seele" she wrote, "Meena. Pretty name."


----------



## Manxfeeder

DiesIraeVIX said:


> *Giacinto Scelsi*: _Anahit_
> 
> The Scelsi is quite an experience!


I was just thinking yesterday, I need to be introduced to this composer. Thanks for the link.


----------



## Guest

A recent vinyl purchase. Some thorny Sessions and intense Lees! Good sound, aside from some ticks/pops.


----------



## hpowders

Roy Harris Symphony No. 7
New Zealand Symphony
Hugh Keelan

The most popular Harris symphony is the third, but number seven is a better work.

A nice performance, but also check out the mono Ormandy/Philadelphia.


----------



## Vronsky

*Olivier Messiaen -- Éclairs sur l'au-delà...*









Olivier Messiaen, Simon Rattle, Berliner Philharmoniker -- Éclairs sur l'au-delà...


----------



## KenOC

Knaifel again: The Canterville Ghost, an opera after Oscar Wilde. Scary stuff! Love the cover.


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

Missa in tempore belli (Mass in the Time of War)


----------



## bejart

Anton Reicha (1770-1836): Fugue No.5, based on a theme by JS Bach

Jaroslav Tuma, piano


----------



## DiesIraeCX

*Murail, Nono*

*Tristan Murail*:

"_La Barque Mystique_" (1993) for Piano, Flute, Clarinet, Violin, and Cello

Jessi Rosinski, flute
Amy Advocat, clarinet
Yoko Hagino, piano
Gabriela Diaz, violin
Benjamin Schwartz, cello
Jeffrey Means, conductor

"_Gondwana_" (1980) for large orchestra

I will definitely keep exploring Murail.

*Luigi Nono*: "_La Fabbrica Illuminata_"

I keep up with Italian politics/history (most of my mother's side of the family still lives in Sicily), the political and socioeconomic aspects to this piece are clear as day considering the title and the year of composition, 1964. A powerful work. Well, what do you know about that, extra-musical content being important.


----------



## SimonNZ

Granados' Valses Poéticos - Alicia De Larrocha, piano


----------



## senza sordino

Prokofiev cello concerto and Shostakovich Cello Concerto #1
View attachment 69637

Kodaly Sonata, Golijov Omaramor, Cassadó Suite, Sheng Seven Tunes heard in China
View attachment 69638

Prokofiev Piano Concerto 3 and Bartok Piano concerto 2
View attachment 69639

Bartok string quartet #4
View attachment 69640

Bartok Concerto for orchestra, Dance suite, Music for strings, percussion and Celeste
View attachment 69641


----------



## brotagonist

Scelsi Anahit
[no performers indicated]

This is the Scelsi I am familiar with: I didn't care much for the one that must have gotten enshrined on the '50s list.


----------



## bejart

Beethoven: Diabelli Variations, Op.120

Alfred Brendel, piano


----------



## Weston

Mika said:


> View attachment 69620
> 
> 
> Babcock : Symphony No. 5. Borrowed this from local library. I am the first listener at last.fm . Pretty much unknown dude I would say. Album cover is from eBay.


And . . . ? The music?


----------



## Josh

Thanks to my recent acquisition of this and a few other recordings, Janácek has swiftly risen in the ranks to become one of my favorite composers. Just magnificent!










Janácek: Missa Glagolitica (Glagolitic Mass) / Tagebuch eines Verschollenen (The Diary of One Who Disappeared)

Conducted by Rafael Kubelik


----------



## opus55

Wilhelm Peterson-Berger
Four Pieces from "Frösöblomster"










J.S. Bach
Overture in B minor, BWV.1067










A rough week at home and in the office. Healing time with Bach.


----------



## Weston

*Zwillich: Prologue and Variations for string orchestra*
John Nelson / Indianapolis Symphony Orchestra










Quite dramatic!

*Janacek: Sinfonietta*
Ondrej Lenard / Slovak Radio Symphony Orchestra










I haven't heard this piece in ages, so it's like a nice homecoming. This recording is okay, but lacks a certain oomph! It has more of a chamber orchestra feel than I remember. The brass in section 3 could use a little protein.

*Bernard Herrmann: Fahrenheit 451*
Joel McNeely / Seattle Symphony Orchestra










A seldom mentioned Hermann soundtrack I remember from my youth. It is haunting, at times thrilling, and very much recognizable as Hermann with the characteristic vibes (the instrument, not the hippie term) he uses to such good effect. It's nicely recorded here though the bass is a little overcooked. This album also contains excerpts from a few other soundtracks, The Man in the Gray Flannel Suit, Tender is the Night, etc., but I believe those are available elsewhere.

This makes me want to see the film again. It's probably been about 45 years!


----------



## brotagonist

Chausson Symphony; 2 Poèmes
Dutoit/Montréal

In my endeavours to embrace more French music, I came across Chausson. He's probably closer to Saint-Saëns, as both were composers who wrote music that doesn't sound like it comes from a fairground or circus or can-can revue. Every time I hear the first movement of the Symphony, I can't help but think of "Life is a Cabaret, old chum, Come to the Cabaret." There is an uncanny similarity  The third movement is, at times, gloriously Wagnerian  Poème is probably sort of a violin concerto. The Poème de l'Amour et de la Mer is sort of a song cycle, using three poems by Maurice Bouchor. One of them is Le Temps des Lilas. While I don't feel the need to seek out every Chausson piece I can find, this set is just perfect


----------



## Pugg

StlukesguildOhio said:


> Missa in tempore belli (Mass in the Time of War)


Very good set, love it.:tiphat:


----------



## Pugg

Bruckner: Symphony No. 3; Wagner: Tannhäuser - Overture & Venusberg music
WP/Knappertsbusch


----------



## brotagonist

Weston said:


> *Janacek: Sinfonietta*


Janáček is another composer who I haven't felt the need to have every piece by, but the Sinfonietta is grand! I learned of it through the SS a few months back and it's now one of my favourites. It's got sort of a military feeling to it, and that was it's initial intent. It's something I like in some of Shostakovich's Symphonies, too.



Josh said:


> Thanks to my recent acquisition of this and a few other recordings, Janácek has swiftly risen in the ranks to become one of my favorite composers. Just magnificent!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Janácek: Missa Glagolitica (Glagolitic Mass) / Tagebuch eines Verschollenen (The Diary of One Who Disappeared)
> 
> Conducted by Rafael Kubelik


That's one of his major works I haven't yet heard. I'm not partial to masses, but this is supposed to be grand and I do need to give it a listen soon


----------



## tortkis

Luigi Dallapiccola: Complete solo piano music, Complete music for violin & piano (Brilliant Classics)
Maria Clementi (piano), Luca Fanfoni (violin)









I had not heard Dallapiccola until recently. The works in this album are excellent, but unfortunately there are not so many solo/chamber works he composed. The most impressive work is _Quaderno musicale di Annalibera_, a contemplative piece for piano. _"With the adoption of serialism he never lost the feel for melodic line [...]"_ (wikipedia)


----------



## Weston

brotagonist said:


> Janáček is another composer who I haven't felt the need to have every piece by, but the Sinfonietta is grand! I learned of it through the SS a few months back and it's now one of my favourites. It's got sort of a military feeling to it, and that was it's initial intent. It's something I like in some of Shostakovich's Symphonies, too.


I confess to learning of the Sinfonietta through Emerson, Lake and Palmer's song "Knife Edge" back in the mid 70s.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

I'm getting 'warmed up' to listen to _Medea_, so Henze's "Hunt of the Maenads" it is. _;D_










Abbado/VPO _Atmosphères_










_Dérive 1_


----------



## Becca

Regarding Janacek's _Glagolitic Mass_:


brotagonist said:


> That's one of his major works I haven't yet heard. I'm not partial to masses, but this is supposed to be grand and I do need to give it a listen soon


You should note that there is a 'standard' version of the work, which the Kubelik is, along with most made prior to the early 1990's, and an 'original' version which is closer to Janacek's original intent as seen on the manuscripts. The differences include playing the Intrada at the beginning in addition to the end thereby making it a 9 movement work rather than 8 movements. There are also several other changes in the piece particularly in the orchestration. The first time that I heard a performance of the original version rather than the standard, without realizing that there was such a difference, it was a real surprise, but a good one.


----------



## Itullian

Klempy


----------



## tortkis

EDaddy said:


> What it is?


Como una ola de fuerza y luz, for Soprano, Piano, Orchestra & Magnetic Tape, is a composition of Luigi Nono.
Epitaffi Per Federico Garcia Lorca is a piece for narrator, chorus and orchestra.



> Is it classical?


I think so.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Becca said:


> Regarding Janacek's _Glagolitic Mass_:
> 
> 
> You should note that there is a 'standard' version of the work, which the Kubelik is, along with most made prior to the early 1990's, and an 'original' version which is closer to Janacek's original intent as seen on the manuscripts. The differences include playing the Intrada at the beginning in addition to the end thereby making it a 9 movement work rather than 8 movements. There are also several other changes in the piece particularly in the orchestration. The first time that I heard a performance of the original version rather than the standard, without realizing that there was such a difference, it was a real surprise, but a good one.












I like the original _Glagolitic Mass _better too. The "_Intrada_" just gushes 'heroic.'


----------



## Guest

Petrassi 
Concerto for Orchestra no.5

On youtube...


----------



## SimonNZ

Sylvius Leopold Weiss lute works - Lutz Kirchhof, lute


----------



## opus55

Continuing with the same 2CD set of Bach Overtures. I can't stop listening. I like these at least as much as the Brandenburg Concertos.


----------



## Pugg

Brahms:
"Academic Festival Overture Op.80" (October 7, 1963 New York, Manhattan Center),
"Tragic Overture Op.81" (May 1, 1964 New York, Manhattan Center),
"Serenade No. 2 Op.16" (February 1, the 17th, 1966 New York, Philharmonic Hall),
"Variations on a Theme by Haydn Op.56a of the subject" (December 16, 1971 New York, Philharmonic Hall)
New York Philharmonic


----------



## MozartsGhost

*Mozart*
_Piano Sonatas_

Walter Klien, Piano


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Are some of these after dinner mints absolutely first-rate, second-rate Chopin? Or are they absolutely second-rate, third-rate Schumann?

I don't know. I don't care.

_Je adore la lumière salon de la musique pendant le repassage._


----------



## Itullian

Strauss, Ein Heldenleben , Reiner, CSO
KUSC.ORG


----------



## Badinerie

Janet Baker and Margaret Price this morning.


----------



## Itullian

Sibelius 2, Szell, Concertgebouw, Decca
KUSC.ORG


----------



## Pugg

​As it is a public holiday today in this part of the world:


*Bach*: Himmelfahrt/ Ascension cantatas
Jonh Elliot Gardiner


----------



## SimonNZ

Grieg's Lyric Pieces, Book 7 - Hakon Austbo, piano










Rachmaninov's Symphony No.1 - Vladimir Ashkenazy, cond.


----------



## Lord Lance

One of the finest interpretation of this overplayed work which warrants public banning:










*BEETHOVEN'S SYMPHONY NO. 9 IN D MINOR, OP. 125*

Kapellmeister Karajan conducting the Berliner Philharmoniker on DG [September, 1983]

Janet Prey - Soprano; Agnes Baltsa - Contralto; Vinson Cole - Tenor; Jose van Dam - Baritone


----------



## ptr

Just listened to *Luigi Nono* - La fabbrica illuminata and two versions of *Giacinto Scelsi* - Anahit on Youtube as suggested on previous pages, awesome music both! Thanks for making my morning enjoyable DiesIraeVIX! (I get a lot of similar vibes from "La fabbrica illuminata" as I get from Berio's "Visage", the mezzo part sounds a lot like Cathy Berberian whom I adore! Would love to hear it diffused properly in a room like the multimedia Concert Hall @ Ircam!)

*Tristan Murail*'s "La Barque Mystique" up next!

/ptr


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Kennedy's second recording of the Elgar with Rattle, finds him slightly more propulsive in the outer movements, a little more reflective in the slow one, than he was with Handley in the recording that catapulted him to stardom. Both recordings are very fine, but this one benefits also from a stunning performance of Vaughan Williams's _The Lark Ascending_. Pity about that cover though. What on earth were they thinking?


----------



## jim prideaux

Lord Lance said:


> One of the finest interpretation of this overplayed work which warrants public banning:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *BEETHOVEN'S SYMPHONY NO. 9 IN D MINOR, OP. 125*
> 
> Kapellmeister Karajan conducting the Berliner Philharmoniker on DG [September, 1983]
> 
> Janet Prey - Soprano; Agnes Baltsa - Contralto; Vinson Cole - Tenor; Jose van Dam - Baritone


I actually think I have been quite fortunate-for the very reasons you have alluded to I have somehow never really listened with any interest to this symphony-and that is in a 45 year period which has included Sibelius,Schubert,Mozart etc (and all the other music that is integral to a 'music lovers' life)-and now over the past few weeks I have listened with some intent (largely inspired by Gardiner and the ORR) and have come to this symphony without all the 'baggage'-and it has been an amazing experience-however I personally found the greatest interest in the first three movements (as I pointed out in another post,while this opinion might be regarded as sacriligous by some I believe now that the slow movement virtually encapsulates the genius of the man and the latter movements.....well,yes!)

repetitive post time.......at work early and YT for van Immerseel/Anima Eterna performance of LvB 2nd symphony-as soon as the opportunity arises I will order the set!


----------



## Lord Lance

jim prideaux said:


> I actually think I have been quite fortunate-for the very reasons you have alluded to I have somehow never really listened with any interest to this symphony-and that is in a 45 year period which has included Sibelius,Schubert,Mozart etc (and all the other music that is integral to a 'music lovers' life)-and now over the past few weeks I have listened with some intent (largely inspired by Gardiner and the ORR) and have come to this symphony without all the 'baggage'-and it has been an amazing experience-however I personally found the greatest interest in the first three movements (as I pointed out in another post,while this opinion might be regarded as sacriligous by some I believe now that the slow movement virtually encapsulates the genius of the man and the latter movements.....well,yes!)
> 
> repetitive post time.......at work early and YT for van Immerseel/Anima Eterna performance of LvB 2nd symphony-as soon as the opportunity arises I will order the set!


The YouTube uploads are of a much lesser quality because of YouTube's compression protocols. Seek out FLAC files off kickass/torrentz or purchase the disc.

Yes, the fourth movement is very nice up until the chorale. Then its a spiral towards bombast and mass appeal. Which it succeeds in. "baggage"? You should listen to non-HIP performances if the work interests you. Chief among which are: Klemperer/Philharmonia Orchestra [EMI/Studio]; Karajan [1955 - EMI; 1963, 1977, 1983 DG, late 1960s-early 1970s' DG video cycle; 1980s' performance on video on Sony; 1977 New Year Eve's performance, 1958 NYP Live; November, 1977 - Japan.]

Oh, and this one is worth watching if only because it is considered by many the greatest performance of any work ever.


----------



## elgar's ghost

A cornucopia of orchestral and vocal/choral work by Berlioz today. Currently listening to Romeo et Juliette from box set - pity there are no texts with either set pictured but the music itself more than compensates.


----------



## schigolch




----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

F. J. Haydn - String Quartet Op. 76 No. 3 in C Major, 'Emperor' (Tokyo String Quartet).









The Tokyo String Quartet interpretation of Op. 76 is excellent - lots of fun exploring this set. Very fine attention to detail, imo.


----------



## SiegendesLicht

Another variation on another Joseph Haydn piece: *Karl Czerny* - Variations on the second movement of Haydn's Kaiserquartett, for piano and orchestra, on YouTube (no idea who is playing, unfortunately). "Deutschland über alles", decorated and extended to half an hour. Pretty cool


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

As long as he doesn't take that 'Deutschland über alles' idea too far though, hehe.


----------



## SiegendesLicht

HaydnBearstheClock said:


> As long as he doesn't take that 'Deutschland über alles' idea too far though, hehe.


Who, Joseph Haydn, Carl Czerny or me? :lol:


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Listening to Disc 2 of this useful two album set of rarely performed Britten works.

Canadian Carnival
Young Apollo
Quatre Chansons Francaises (gorgeously sung by Jill Gomez)
Scottish Ballad
Occasional Overture
Sinfonia da Requiem (ok, this one not so rarely performed).

Terrific performances from the CBSO under Rattle.


----------



## SimonNZ

William Albright's Organ Book II - composer, organ


----------



## Pugg

​*Montserrat Caballé* .
French opera arias .


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

Ludwig van Beethoven - Piano Trio in B-Flat Major, Op. 97 - 'Archduke' (Vladimir Ashkenazy; Itzhak Perlman; Lynn Harrell).









Excellent recording of this great piece.


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

when Haydn wrote the German anthem, its name was 'Gott erhalte Franz den Kaiser', not 'Deutschland über alles'. 'Deutschland über alles' was the German hymn at the time of nazi Germany, unfortunately.


----------



## hpowders

HaydnBearstheClock said:


> when Haydn wrote the German anthem, its name was 'Gott erhalte Franz den Kaiser', not 'Deutschland über alles'. 'Deutschland über alles' was the German hymn at the time of nazi Germany, unfortunately.


It was good to be the Kaiser. Palaces; summer palaces, etc.


----------



## SiegendesLicht

HaydnBearstheClock said:


> when Haydn wrote the German anthem, its name was 'Gott erhalte Franz den Kaiser', not 'Deutschland über alles'. 'Deutschland über alles' was the German hymn at the time of nazi Germany, unfortunately.


Actually the proper name is "Lied der Deutschen" or "Deutschlandlied", and it was composed and used as the anthem by the 19th century liberal-democratic nationalists, long before nazi Germany. And Haydn first wrote the music for the Austrian emperor, to be used as an Austrian anthem, not a German one.


----------



## bejart

Johann Rosenmuller (1619-1684): Trio Sonata in E Minor

London Baroque: Ingrid Seifert and Richard Gwilt, violins -- Charles Medlam, bass viol -- Terence Charlston, chamber organ


----------



## Morimur

*Elliott Carter - The Vocal Works (1975-1981) (Speculum Musicae)*


----------



## MagicMark

Vivaldi, Le Quattro Stagioni (The Four Seasons), Op8, Concerti 1-4, Drottningholm Baroque Ensemble


----------



## Pugg

​*Berlioz: Romeo and Juliette *
Norman/ Aler / Estes .
Maestro *Muti* conducting this wonderful piece .


----------



## George O

Johann Michael Haydn (1737-1806)

Quatuor a cordes en sol mineur

Andante/un poco adagio

Quintette a cordes en ut majeur

Quatuor Arcana:
Dominique Barbier, violon
Hubert Chachereau, violon
Serge Soufflard, alto
Willie Guillaume, violoncelle
Alain Mehaye, alto (Quintette)

on Centre Culturel de Valprivas (France), from 1977


----------



## Badinerie

Mahler. Symphony no 8. 
I came late to this Symphony, dont know why really, except perhaps that in the nineteen eighties when I was first exploring the genre I found his mindset a little chaotic at times. It wasn't until I learned to let my prejudices go a bit that I started listening to Mahler.
I will admit it does sometimes seem to me that Mahler scores instruments and themes 'just for the hell of it" rather than "Does this work need this here?" But what do I know? my technical knowledge of classical music is inconsiderable at best.
The cast here is phenomenal and its a great recording.
The Organ in comes thundering through my floor standing speakers with that lovely Richard Strauss style brass waving above and the strings flying about with his signature screech, and then there's that glorious final chorus of part one where Mahler is saying to me "Hold on to your seat sonny Jim this is going to be epic!"
I should really replace this Lp set. There is some crackle here and there but it still sound so good and I would miss the musty smell of the cardboard box and paper insert!


----------



## Morimur

*Béla Bartók - (2009) Pierre Boulez Conducts Bartók (Boulez) (8 CD)*


----------



## Orfeo

*Pyotr Illyich Tchaikovsky*
Opera in four acts "Orleanskaya Deva" (The Maid of Orleans).
-Sofia Preobrazhenskaya, Vitali Kilchevsky, Nikolai Konstantinov, Odilia Kashevarova, et al.
-The Orchestra et Chorus of Kirov Opera/Boris Khaikin.


----------



## Pugg

Badinerie said:


> Mahler. Symphony no 8.
> I came late to this Symphony, don't know why really, except perhaps that in the nineteen eighties when I was first exploring the genre I found his mindset a little chaotic at times. It wasn't until I learned to let my prejudices go a bit that I started listening to Mahler.
> I will admit it does sometimes seem to me that Mahler scores instruments and themes 'just for the hell of it" rather than "Does this work need this here?" But what do I know? my technical knowledge of classical music is inconsiderable at best.
> The cast here is phenomenal and its a great recording.
> The Organ in comes thundering through my floor standing speakers with that lovely Richard Strauss style brass waving above and the strings flying about with his signature screech, and then there's that glorious final chorus of part one where Mahler is saying to me "Hold on to your seat sonny Jim this is going to be epic!"
> I should really replace this Lp set. There is some crackle here and there but it still sound so good and I would miss the musty smell of the cardboard box and paper insert!


 ; matchless ; unequalled ; unrivalled :tiphat:


----------



## Badinerie

The Soprano line up is incredible. But I am considering the Rafael Kubelík, Bavarian Radio Symphony box set of Mahler CD's 
Im off on a respite stay in Wales at the end of the month, If I come back with any money( Ha!) I might spring for it.


----------



## Heliogabo

*Rostropovich edition*

*Prokofiev*
_Symphony concerto (Sinfonia concertante) for cello and orchestra Op. 125_

*Miaskovski*
_Cello concerto Op. 66
_
Mstislav Rostropovic, cello
Moscow Symphony Orchestra
Kirill Kondrashin (cond.)


----------



## Vasks

_LPs_

*Flury - Festouverture (Casella/B.I.E.M)
Weinzweig - Symphoinc Ode (Mester/Louisville)
Prokofiev - Divertimento, Op. 43 (Eger/Westminster)
Baird - Erotica (Rowicki/Philips)*


----------



## hpowders

Arnold Schoenberg Piano Concerto
Mitsuko Uchida
Cleveland Orchestra
Pierre Boulez

Such a hauntingly beautiful opening to this concerto!
So glad I put the required time in so I can appreciate this fine work.


----------



## SiegendesLicht

*Handel* - Music for the Royal Fireworks and the Water Music Suites, performed by the Academy of St. Martin in the Fields and Neville Marriner.

Today is an 18th-century music day


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1990.


----------



## Easy Goer

Wagner - Der fliegende Holländer


----------



## Vaneyes

tortkis said:


> Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz / 3 Epitaffi Per Federico Garcia Lorca: Nos. 1 And 3
> Leipzig Radio Symphony, Kegel, H. Neumann (Berlin Classics)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> stunning.


I want it!


----------



## DiesIraeCX

*Sciarrino - Darkness*

*Salvatore Sciarrino*:

Recitativo Oscuro
Introduzione all'Oscuro (1981)

Two works with dark(ness), "_oscuro_", as subject.


----------



## hpowders

Easy Goer said:


> Wagner - Der fliegende Holländer


Welcome to TC, Easy Goer!


----------



## pmsummer

VOCI
_(Folk Songs II)_
NATURALE
*Luciano Berio*
Radio Symphonieorchester Wien
Dennis Russell Davies; conductor
Kim Kashkashian; viola
Robyn Schulkowsky; percussion

ECM New Series


----------



## Morimur

pmsummer said:


> VOCI
> _(Folk Songs II)_
> NATURALE
> *Luciano Berio*
> Radio Symphonieorchester Wien
> Dennis Russell Davies; conductor
> Kim Kashkashian; viola
> Robyn Schulkowsky; percussion
> 
> ECM New Series


Wow, you got it already?


----------



## pmsummer

Morimur said:


> Wow, you got it already?


Yeah, I live in the semi-boonies, so I subscribe to Amazon Prime. 'Free' 2-day delivery.

...and thanks for the tip. I've kept Berio at arms-length ever since my teenage interest waned. This is good stuff, well realized! Nice re-entry.


----------



## hpowders

pmsummer said:


> Yeah, I live in the semi-boonies, so I subscribe to Amazon Prime. 'Free' 2-day delivery.
> 
> ...and thanks for the tip. I've always kept Berio at arms-length ever since my teenage interest waned. This is good stuff, well realized!


Yeah, but I would have to sell one of my stocks just to purchase the "free" Amazon Prime!! 

I guess if you do a lot of purchases, it's a good idea.


----------



## Easy Goer

hpowders said:


> Welcome to TC, Easy Goer!


Thank you. Glad to have found TC. It has been a very enjoyable 1st month.


----------



## brotagonist

Schubert Trout Quintet; Death and the Maiden
Gilels, Amadeus Quartet

Starting the day right


----------



## jim prideaux

Vaneyes said:


> Recorded 1990.


fortunate reminder that I have not listened to this marvellous recording for at least a fortnight-thanks van'!


----------



## pmsummer

hpowders said:


> Yeah, but I would have to sell one of my stocks just to purchase the "free" Amazon Prime!!
> 
> I guess if you do a lot of purchases, it's a good idea.


About $6.50 a month... which is a lot cheaper than running into town and driving all over Sodom-on-the-Colorado to find that nobody has what they said they had (CD, appliance part, computer doo-dad).


----------



## Celloman

Berlioz - Les Nuits d'ete

Orchestra of the Royal Opera House; John Nelson; Susan Graham


----------



## hpowders

J.S. Bach Well-Tempered Clavier Book Two
Kenneth Weiss, harpsichord

Inspired performance by this Leonhardt pupil.


----------



## DaveS

Saint Saens Piano Concerto #5 in F, "Egyptian"
Kiril Kondrashin, conducting the Moscow Youth Orchestra
Sviatoslav Richter, piano

via Spotify


----------



## Mahlerian

Schoenberg: Piano Concerto
Mitsuko Uchida, Rotterdam Philharmonic Orchestra, cond. Tate
Part 1, Part 2

Reger: Piano Concerto in F minor
Amadeus Webersinke, Dresden Philharmonic, cond. Herbig


----------



## MozartsGhost

*Henryk Gorecki*
_Symphony No 3_

Dawn Upshaw, soprano

London Sinfonietta
David Zinman conducting


----------



## tortkis

I listened to two quite contrasting albums: cello works of American composers and symphonies of a Russian composer.

Jamestown Concerto; American Music for Cello and Orchestra (Naxos)
Yehuda Hanani (cello), RTÉ National Symphony Orchestra, William Eddins








Perry: Jamestown Concerto
Schuman: Henry VII, Act 3, A Song of Orpheus
Thomson: Cello Concerto

Very nice works with strong American flavor. Perry sounds a bit too mellow, but not bad.

Ustvolskaya: Symphonies 2-5 (Megadisc)
Oleg Malov, St Petersburg Soloists, Ural Philharmonic 









dark, heavy, monotonous. They sound like music for esoteric ceremonies.


----------



## jim prideaux

Eduard Tubin 5th Symphony-Paavo Jarvi and the Cincinnati S.O.


----------



## Mika

Pierre Boulez Picks 10 Great Works of the 20th Century : http://soundcheck.wnyc.org/story/10-great-works-20th-century-pierre-boulezs-90th-birthday//

I. Edgard Varèse, Ameriques
II. Alban Berg, Three Pieces for Orchestra, Op. 6
III. Igor Stravinsky, The Rite of Spring
IV. Béla Bartók, Music for Strings, Percussion, and Celesta
V. Anton Webern, Six Pieces for Orchestra
VI. Luciano Berio, Sinfonia
VII. Karlheinz Stockhausen, Gruppen
*VIII. Gustav Mahler, Symphony No. 6*
IX. Arnold Schönberg, Erwartung
X. Pierre Boulez, Repons









Barbirolli & New Philharmonia Orchestra


----------



## Eramirez156

Artur Schnabel and J.S. Bach


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Stunning.










Gorgeous.


----------



## tuffy

Some more Stojowski tonight, very nice stuff and a cool CD cover.
Suite for orchestra
Le Printemps
Prayer for Poland
The Podlasie opera and philharmonic choir and orchestra in Bialystok under Nalescz-Niesolowski, a DUX recording from 2008.


----------



## Eramirez156

Emil Gilels in London 1957 and 1959

the Prokofiev Toccata just rocks, I have a friend who whenever he hears this performance, paces about like a caged animal, which is just about how Gilels plays the piece.


----------



## SimonNZ

Haydn's Symphonies 54 and 55 "Schoolmaster" - Antal Dorati, cond.


----------



## MozartsGhost

*Rachmaninov*
_Piano Concerto No 3_

*Saint-Saens*
_Piano Concerto No 2_

Emil Gilels, piano

Orchestre de la Societe des Concerts du Conservatoire 
Andre Cluytens conducting


----------



## ShropshireMoose

SimonNZ said:


> Granados' Valses Poéticos - Alicia De Larrocha, piano


Such a lovely disc, I bought it at the Usher Hall in Edinburgh when she played a recital there in 1997 I think it was, and got it signed after the event! Happy memories.


----------



## ShropshireMoose

Rachmaninov: Piano Concerto No.2 Gabriel Tacchino/Paris Conservatoire Orchestra/Andre Cluytens

I felt a sudden desire to hear this concerto and so pulled this LP down from the shelves. The recording is very good and the performance extremely enjoyable, if without quite the passionate urgency and emotional involvement that Benno Moiseiwitsch brings to it, but then, he was one of the greatest interpreters of this concerto who has ever lived, so comparison is perhaps unfair......


----------



## Eramirez156

For something completely different.









*Léopold Simoneau - French & Italian Arias And Duets*


----------



## TwoPhotons

*Berio: Sinfonia/Concerto for Two Pianos*

The 3rd movement of the Sinfonia is like a classical nightmare, I love it!


----------



## Vronsky

*Arnold Schönberg -- String Quartets Nos. 2 & 4*









Arnold Schönberg, Leipziger Streichquartett, Christiane Oelze (Soprano) -- String Quartets Nos. 2 & 4


----------



## Cosmos

I've been listening to a lot of chamber music these days...specifically anything with a piano and string instrument(s). So, it's kinda a dull afternoon, decided to put on an old favorite:

Franck - Piano Quartet in f minor.
Quatuor Ébène with Eric le Sage


----------



## Morimur

*Simon Shaheen | Vishwa Mohan Bhatt - (1996) Saltanah*


----------



## Itullian

Seasons, Wonderful.


----------



## D Smith

I've been listening to Sibelius all day (a frequent occurrence at our house) and ended with a favourite: Symphony No. 2 performed by Karajan/Berlin (1980). This recording just nails it for me. I like some others nearly as well, but certainly none more. Very recommended.


----------



## bejart

JCF Bach (1732-1795): Symphony No.6 in C Major

Helmut Muller-Bruhl conducting the Cologne Chamber Orchestra


----------



## KenOC

Stravinsky's austere and beautiful Mass, from the late 1940s. The recording I'm listening to isn't this one, but one by the Schoenberg Ensemble.


----------



## Dustin

Enjoying some top-notch Baroque music


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

As a fan of older generations of violinists it took me a little while to warm to Hilary Hahn. I am now of the opinion that she is one of the finest. She is an unquestioned virtuoso... but also an artist of the highest order. Like Gidon Kremer and Anne Sophie Mutter she is an intelligent champion of new music and music outside the usual.


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

Eramirez156 said:


> For something completely different.
> 
> View attachment 69677
> 
> 
> *Léopold Simoneau - French & Italian Arias And Duets*


A marvelous disc!


----------



## Itullian

D Smith said:


> I've been listening to Sibelius all day (a frequent occurrence at our house) and ended with a favourite: *Symphony No. 2 performed by Karajan/Berlin (1980). This recording just nails it for me.* I like some others nearly as well, but certainly none more. Very recommended.


My favorite too.
That sloooooow last movement I love.


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1994.


----------



## brotagonist

Some light listening for the early evening...








Xenakis Music for Keyboard Instruments
realized by computer
Grossmann, MIDI programming

I think this is fabulous! 3 piano and 2 harpsichord pieces, "unplayable by human hands" (album cover), performed by MIDI.


----------



## MozartsGhost

*Mussorgsky*
_Songs_

Boris Christoff, Bass

_Songs and Dances of Death, King Saul, Gopak
The Winds are Howling, The Song of the Flea_

French National Radio Orchestra
Georges Tzipine conducting










*Modern Mussorgsky - The Tragedy of Musical Russia*
_The Etude Music Magazine_

February, 1930

Last month I started playing piano. This forum had nothing to do with that!  Anyway, I've been diving in the thrift stores around town looking for music books. I came across a box of "The Etude Music Magazine" from 1928-1930. They're great! Tons of sheet music, playing tips for all levels, great interviews with opera stars of the day, music theory, and its all classical. Even editorials, some are pretty high brow, giving snarky opinions about other kinds of music . . . IT'S THE END OF WESTERN CIVILIZATION!!! 

Anyway, the one downside . . . all the covers have been removed. One good thing, I did manage to find a couple covers that I will share with the forum as I have time.


----------



## Guest

More vinyl--an excellent performance and recording. Vinyl helps to tame the early digital harshness.


----------



## MrTortoise

Luigi Nono
Fragmente - Stille, an Diotima, for string quartet
'Hay que caminar' soñando, for 2 violins

Arditti String Quartet


----------



## Weston

GregMitchell said:


> Kennedy's second recording of the Elgar with Rattle, finds him slightly more propulsive in the outer movements, a little more reflective in the slow one, than he was with Handley in the recording that catapulted him to stardom. Both recordings are very fine, but this one benefits also from a stunning performance of Vaughan Williams's _The Lark Ascending_. Pity about that cover though. What on earth were they thinking?


I love it! What (other than a beagle of course) could be more appropriate than an _English_ bulldog?


----------



## opus55

Carl Philipp Emanuel Bach


----------



## Weston

Only one work for me tonight. I am too drained for more.

Balakirev: Symphony No. 1 in C major 
Vassily Sinaisky / BBC Philharmonic Orchestra










It's a very pretty symphony, sounding remarkably like something Dvorak might have written. Prettiness suits my mood at the moment. Well, the piece does get a bit noisier later on.


----------



## MrTortoise

Carl Nielsen
Symphony No. 1 in g minor

San Francisco Symphony
Herbert Blomstedt


----------



## MoonlightSonata

Schoenberg, _Verkarte Nacht_
Amazing! I adore it!


----------



## opus55

Donizetti: Lucia di Lammermoor










Lovely music for the night. I like Donizetti's joyful tunes.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

D Smith said:


> I've been listening to Sibelius all day (a frequent occurrence at our house) and ended with a favourite: Symphony No. 2 performed by Karajan/Berlin (1980). This recording just nails it for me. I like some others nearly as well, but certainly none more. Very recommended.


I really like Karajan's _En Saga_ as well. The EMI recording doesn't sound so great engineering-wise, but the Warner remaster sounds a thousand times better.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mozart *piano concert 26&27
*Géze Anda
*


----------



## Pugg

opus55 said:


> Donizetti: Lucia di Lammermoor
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lovely music for the night. I like Donizetti's joyful tunes.


Very underestimated recording.:tiphat:


----------



## Pugg

Itullian said:


> Seasons, Wonderful.


Good choice Itullian :tiphat:


----------



## Itullian

Pugg said:


> Very underestimated recording.:tiphat:


I must get it then.


----------



## KenOC

Beethoven, Piano Sonatas Op. 109 and Op. 110. Annie Fischer. Inexhaustible music.


----------



## MrTortoise

KenOC said:


> Beethoven, Piano Sonatas Op. 109 and Op. 110. Annie Fischer. Inexhaustible music.


Her recording of the Hammerklavier has whetted my appetite for more of Ms. Fischer's artistry. I love her passionate playing!


----------



## opus55

Itullian said:


> I must get it then.


Yes. It proves that a modern recording can be great too.


----------



## brotagonist

One last spin of disc one:









Ligeti Cello Sonata; 2 works for Winds; 2 SQs
various artists

I've had this for two years, but I admit that I have kind of neglected it, since I have known Ligeti for all of my adult life... and there's so much in this set and on this disc that is new to me 

I hope to finish off the evening with a new work from the '50s list. I am figuring out which one now


----------



## brotagonist

Ok, I got it  I noticed the name a few days ago, but I didn't have the time then.

Mattias Pintscher Fünf Orchesterstücke
Urban Malberg, Klangforumm Wien

This is on the nominated list. I need to listen to some of that stuff. I think we need to get the classics enshrined, but we also need to listen to the newer stuff, so that we will know what it is and whether we want to vote for it.

This is about all I can manage for tonight, on this completely rainy day.


----------



## SimonNZ

Adam Michna's The Czech Lute - Jaroslav Krcek, cond.


----------



## tortkis

Alan Gilbert Conducts Christopher Rouse (BIS)
Royal Stockholm Philharmonic Orchestra, Martin Fröst (clarinet)








Iscariot, for chamber orchestra
Clarinet Concerto
Symphony No. 1


----------



## KenOC

Christian Lindberg (not to be confused with Magnus) is a Swedish trombonist, said to be the first self-supporting virtuoso trombonist in history. He also composes it seems. Listening to his flute concerto "The World of Montuagretta," which is a very nice work indeed.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Manuel Infante's _Danzas andaluzas_- that's it! How could I be so blind! _That's_ where James Horner lifted his main theme for "his" score to the_ Mask of Zorro_. Ha. Ha. Ha.

Wonderfully exotic fast and racy Spanish flavorings. Fantastic pianism. I love it.










Karajan's 1960 Philharmonia Sibelius _Fifth _










Leinsdorf Act III _Walkure_ from Feb. 17, 1943 with Melchior and Flagstad


----------



## Pugg

​
*Offenbach : Tales of Hoffmann*

*Beverly Sills*/ Treigle/ Burrows .


----------



## KenOC

tortkis said:


> Alan Gilbert Conducts Christopher Rouse (BIS)
> Royal Stockholm Philharmonic Orchestra, Martin Fröst (clarinet)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iscariot, for chamber orchestra
> Clarinet Concerto
> Symphony No. 1


A big second for this Rouse CD.


----------



## Itullian

Dvorak piano quartet opus 81, Borodin Quartet, Richter
KUSC.ORG


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Before there was _300 _or _Metallica_, there was the "Royal Hunt and Storm" from _Les Troyens_.










Callas' timbral sheen is utterly magnificent on this 'arsvocalis' transfer. As far as the most powerful and timbrally-beautiful 'singing' goes for any _Traviata_, Callas' famed Visconti performance is at the very top of the list for me- eclipsing even Dame Joan's gorgeous sixties Decca performance.










Armida is sorceress like no other. . . . . . . . well, except for 'Medea.'

Only Callas can top Callas. _;D_


----------



## ptr

Kontrapunctus said:


> More vinyl--an excellent performance and recording. Vinyl helps to tame the early digital harshness.


What ever happened to Arphád Joó, I have about 10 LPs on this label with him, some perhaps musically less secessfull, but always interesting!

/ptr


----------



## Josh

Marschallin Blair said:


> I like the original _Glagolitic Mass _better too. The "_Intrada_" just gushes 'heroic.'


Cool, thanks for the recommendation. I'll seek it out.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

ptr said:


> What ever happened to Arphád Joó, I have about 10 LPs on this label with him, some perhaps musically less secessfull, but always interesting!
> 
> /ptr












I'm sorry to say that he's recently deceased. I believe he was living in. . . 'Singapore,' was it?

I have a box set of him doing the complete Liszt tone poems and its solid B-B+ in performance- but the recording quality is one of the best sounding audiophile engineer jobs I've heard with orchestral music. Its simply astounding.

The box set says "Hungaroton" but from what my friend tells me the recordings were originally made by a private audiophile company which bankrolled the project. The small company went under and Hungarodon subsequently bought the distribution rights.


----------



## KenOC

ptr said:


> What ever happened to Arphád Joó, I have about 10 LPs on this label with him, some perhaps musically less secessfull, but always interesting!
> 
> /ptr


Arpad Joo (Hungarian) died last year in Singapore. A search on his name in Amazon yields a lot of recordings.


----------



## SimonNZ

Schnittke's Septet - Valeriy Polyansky, cond.


----------



## jim prideaux

jim prideaux said:


> Eduard Tubin 5th Symphony-Paavo Jarvi and the Cincinnati S.O.


this is a new acquisition so this morning I had the chance to listen to the second piece from the CD-Sibelius 2nd-first movement surprisingly 'sprightly'while I really do appreciate the approach Jaarvi takes with the last movement

early morning at work-therefore it has to be Anima Eterna performance of LvB 2nd on YT!


----------



## Pugg

​
*Joshua Bell *:First commercial release album on Decca.
1988.


----------



## karenpat

While waiting for the Pinchgut Opera version with David Hansen to be released on iTunes (apparently it's only been available through Pinchgut Opera website since its release last year)....I'm normally skeptical about recordings pre 1990's but this is very good.


----------



## Potiphera

Here's the Kronos Quartet playing Sigur Rós's "Flugufrelsarinn" ("The Fly Freer").

Unusual, but I like it.


----------



## SimonNZ

Scelsi's Anahit - Ensemble Intercontemporain, Matthais Pintscher, cond.

From EIC's own YT Chanel:


----------



## Pugg

​*Mahler : Symphony no 2*
*Solti /* Chicago Symphony Orchestra


----------



## George O

Gustav Mahler (1860-1911)

Songs from "Des Knaben Wunderhorn"

Jessye Norman, soprano
John Shirley-Quirk, bass
Concertgebouw Orchestra, Amsterdam / Bernard Haitink

on Philips (Holland), from 1977


----------



## bejart

Giacomo Cervetto (1682-1783): Cello Trio in A Minor

Das Kollner Cello Trio: Georg Borgers, Jacques Neureuter, and Edward John Semon, cellos


----------



## Pugg

​
*Rossini* : Amore per Rossini.
*Jennifer Larmore*


----------



## Marschallin Blair

I don't think I've heard more gorgeously played Wagner anywhere.


----------



## Vasks

_Symphonic Satie - Parade , Relache, Gymnopedie (orch. Debussy) on Angel LP_


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Beethoven, Piano Concertos Nos. 1 and 2*

I'm not a fan of Norrington's Beethoven symphonies and I dislike fortepianos, but in this set of Beethoven concertos, everything comes together.


----------



## DiesIraeCX

*Schubert Piano Trio #1 - András Schiff Lectures*

*Franz Schubert*'s sunny _Piano Trio #1, D. 898_, composed in 1827 (Beaux Arts Trio)










For the past couple of days I've been soaking up András Schiff's _amazing_ lectures on Beethoven's piano sonatas at Wigmore Hall. He's like modern day Charles Rosen and I'm grateful for his insight.

I've been listening to the lectures on the late piano sonatas, I especially enjoyed his commentary on their interconnectivity, something that I heard on my own, but it was great to hear it from him. He says, "_If I go into the next sonata [#28, Op. 101], it sounds like the continuation of the previous one [#27, Op. 90]._" He then plays the end Op. 90, #27 and fluidly plays right into the beginning of #28. Charles Rosen wrote that #28 begins as if in the middle of a musical paragraph. Schiff in the lecture on #31, says, "_Let's go to the next sonata [#31], which starts as if it were continuing the previous sonata [#30]._". You can tell how important these works are to Schiff, he cannot hide his own enthusiasm (with a charismatic even-toned dry humor, and a voice that never gets loud or quiet. He's a great speaker.). On the '_Hammerklavier_', he says, ""_This Adagio is the greatest slow movement, not just in Beethoven, not just in piano music, I don't know anything comparable. It's the deepest and profoundest description of pain and despair_".


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Manxfeeder said:


> *Beethoven, Piano Concertos Nos. 1 and 2*
> 
> I'm not a fan of Norrington's Beethoven symphonies and I dislike fortepianos, but in this set of Beethoven concertos, everything comes together.


A 'like' for the post if not the cd cover.


----------



## George O

Gustav Mahler (1860-1911)

Kindertotenlieder

Lieder eines fahrenden Gesellen

Lucretia West, contralto
Vienna State Opera Orchestra / Hermann Scherchen

on Westminster (NYC), from 1959
recorded 1958


----------



## pmsummer

MUSICA DEL DELPHIN
*Luys de Narváez*
Pablo Marquez; guitar

ECM New Series


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Enescu, Symphony No. 2*


----------



## Orfeo

*Sir Malcolm Henry Arnold*
Symphonies nos. VII & VIII.
-The Royal Philharmonic Orchestra/Vernon Handley.


----------



## Orfeo

ptr said:


> What ever happened to Arphád Joó, I have about 10 LPs on this label with him, some perhaps musically less secessfull, but always interesting!
> 
> /ptr


I remember some of these LPs and find his Kodaly recordings rather impressive.


----------



## Pugg

​*Verdi : La Traviata*.
*Dame Joan Sutherland / Carlo Bergonzi/ Robert Merrill.*


----------



## Vaneyes

Sampling for *Monteverdi* birthday (1567).


----------



## Vaneyes

KenOC said:


> Christian Lindberg (not to be confused with Magnus) is a Swedish trombonist, said to be the first self-supporting virtuoso trombonist in history. He also composes it seems. Listening to his flute concerto "The World of Montuagretta," which is a very nice work indeed.


Nor to be confused with Charles Augustus _Lindbergh_, Jr.


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1960. My favorite rec of the *Shostakovich* PCs. The talented and personable Eugene List (1918 - 1985) is another artist who met an unceremonious end, by falling down stairs and breaking his neck.


----------



## brotagonist

Another foggy, damp day ahead  but it gives me time to hear some music:









Mozart PC 9 & 11
Bilson, Gardiner/English Baroque Soloists


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Mackerras' first movement is innocent bliss itself. I love this music- especially on a rainy day like today.


----------



## GreenMamba

York Höller's Sphären, Bychkov/WDR Sinfonieorchester Koln


----------



## brotagonist

Of all of the major composers of the last century, Berio was one that held less appeal for me. While I liked Sinfonia and adored Cathy Berberian (who didn't ), his vocal collage style never became one of my passions, hence my experience with his works is somewhat more limited than with other composers of the same period.

To help tdc out with the enshrinement of Laborintus II, I am giving it my ear now (Mozart is on hold )

Berio Laborintus II

I can likely give it a vote, based on what I hear, but I don't think I'd be inclined to buy a disc.


----------



## Mahlerian

Prokofiev: Symphony No. 2 in D minor, No. 6 in E-flat minor
Boston Symphony Orchestra, cond. Leinsdorf


----------



## Badinerie

Touch of the Ravels this evening.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Dvorak's Requiem.*


----------



## Manxfeeder

Vaneyes said:


>


Gardiner did a non-HIP and then a HIP version, and it's one of those instances where I like both equally.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Last movement










Opening fanfares










Adagio


----------



## Medtnaculus

On a Tcherepnin and Martinu binge. 

Moving on to Tveitt.


----------



## ptr

Marschallin Blair said:


> The box set says "Hungaroton" but from what my friend tells me the recordings were originally made by a private audiophile company which bankrolled the project. The small company went under and Hungarodon subsequently bought the distribution rights.


Could well be "Sefel" as with the Bartók, I have faint memory from reading the liner notes of those Bartók LP's that they had some (a lot) of information about the recording process (think they used state of the art soundstream converters from the period) and that it was "privately" bankrolled. The B+/- verdict very relates well to these Bartók recordings!

Sad to learn about his recent demise!

/ptr


----------



## LancsMan

*Beethoven: Triple Concerto. Brahms: Double Concerto* Oistrakh, Rostropovich, Richter and the Berlin Philharmonic conducted by Herbert von Karajan (in the Beethoven) and Oistrakh, Rostropovich and the Cleveland Orchestra conducted by George Szell (in the Brahms) on EMI








Cinderella pieces? Well the Beethoven Triple Concerto may not be in the front rank of his pieces but I find it very enjoyable. And the Brahms has much appeal to me as well. I'm attracted to the drama and dark hues of the piece. Maybe I'm in a minority but I find this one of the most interesting of 19th century concertos.


----------



## maestro267

*Elgar*: The Kingdom
Margaret Price (soprano), Yvonne Minton (contralto), Alexander Young (tenor), John Shirley-Quirk (bass)
London Philharmonic Choir
London Philharmonic Orchestra/Sir Adrian Boult


----------



## Eramirez156

*Zino Francescatti plays Bach: Violin Concerto No 2 / Partitas Nos 2 & 3* the concerto is with Cleveland And Szell.


----------



## jim prideaux

Brahms-Haydn Variations and 1st Symphony performed by Harnoncourt and the BPO


----------



## Haydn man

This is an interesting disc with HIP of these works
I need time to become accustomed to the difference in the overall sound, the playing is energetic and recording full and clear
Good stuff


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Sibelius, Symphonies Nos. 1 and 2*


----------



## Manxfeeder

maestro267 said:


> *Elgar*: The Kingdom
> Margaret Price (soprano), Yvonne Minton (contralto), Alexander Young (tenor), John Shirley-Quirk (bass)
> London Philharmonic Choir
> London Philharmonic Orchestra/Sir Adrian Boult


I have a recording of that by Hickox. I'm a sucker for sacred music, but this one seemed interminable. Is there something I'm missing? Or maybe a couple tracks I need to skip to before I turn the CD case into a coaster?


----------



## Marschallin Blair

I can never play just 'one.'










I love the frenetic part of Ormandy's "_Lemminkainen and the Maidens of Saari_." God does the Philadelphia Orchestra sound great.










Alexander Gibson's _Luonnotar _ just exudes 'exotic.' The climaxes are tremendous. I love Phyllis Bryn-Julson in this. I think the size, timbre, and spinto quality of her voice are absolutely fierce.


----------



## LancsMan

*Beethoven: Music to Goethe's Tragedy Egmont; Wellington's Victory; Marches* Berlin Philharmonic conducted by Herbert von Karajan on DG.








Well as far as inspiration this disc is all over the place. We start on a high with the incidental music wrote for a performance of Goethe's Egmont. The well known overture is followed by music that is full of character and interest including a section of melodrama for spoken voice, and sections including soprano. Here the soprano is Gundula Janowitz and she's only got to open her mouth and I'm hooked.

This is a disc of two halves, and now we are into the second half. Wellington' Victory is a work that almost makes Tchaikovsky's 1812 Overture seem refined and masterful! It's to be avoided by people of refined taste or lacking a sense of humour. Surely Beethoven is having a laugh - not that the joke is that funny - but given it's popularity in his lifetime he must have been laughing all the way to the bank.

The disc finishes with a series of military marches of fairly limited musical appeal (to my ear).


----------



## Easy Goer

Maud Cunitz


----------



## TwoPhotons

*Ippolitov-Ivanov: Caucasian Sketches No. 1 and 2/Turkish March and Fragments*

Some great stuff in the Caucasian Sketches - I'm especially impressed by the 3rd movement of No.2, which has a great buildup throughout. The latter half (Turkish March/Fragments) can sometimes sound a bit 'same-y' but it still makes great light music.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Vaughan Williams, A London Symphony, Fantasia on a Theme by Thomas Tallis.
Rachmaninov, Melodie in E, Polichinelle*


----------



## Marschallin Blair

LancsMan said:


> *Beethoven: Music to Goethe's Tragedy Egmont; Wellington's Victory; Marches* Berlin Philharmonic conducted by Herbert von Karajan on DG.
> View attachment 69721
> 
> 
> Well as far as inspiration this disc is all over the place. We start on a high with the incidental music wrote for a performance of Goethe's Egmont. The well known overture is followed by music that is full of character and interest including a section of melodrama for spoken voice, and sections including soprano. Here the soprano is Gundula Janowitz and she's only got to open her mouth and I'm hooked.
> 
> This is a disc of two halves, and now we are into the second half. Wellington' Victory is a work that almost makes Tchaikovsky's 1812 Overture seem refined and masterful! It's to be avoided by people of refined taste or lacking a sense of humour. Surely Beethoven is having a laugh - not that the joke is that funny - but given it's popularity in his lifetime he must have been laughing all the way to the bank.
> 
> The disc finishes with a series of military marches of fairly limited musical appeal (to my ear).


Love the _preeeeeeeeeecis_. . . Gundula too. . . of course.


----------



## Guest

Dillon
Nine Rivers, part 5.


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 2000.


----------



## Eramirez156

Back to historical Wagner recordings, with Act 3 of *Meistersinger* Karl Bohm coducting from 1939


----------



## DiesIraeCX

*Schubert Quartettsatz - Brahms*

*Schubert*: _Quartettsatz_, _movement in C Minor, D. 703_ (*Alban Berg Quartet*)
*Brahms*: _Intermezzi, Op. 119_ (*Kovacevich*)


----------



## SimonNZ

Haydn's Symphonies 56 and 57 - Antal Dorati, cond.


----------



## tortkis

Peter Garland: Waves Breaking on Rocks (New World Records)








_Waves Breaking on Rocks (Elegy for All of Us)_ (2003) 
Aki Takahashi, piano
Ari Streisfeld, violin (on the 5th movement)
_The Roque Dalton Songs_ (1988)
John Duykers, tenor
Santa Fe New Music / John Kennedy

beautiful piano piece and a powerful song cycle. enchanting.


----------



## Alfacharger

Korngold's spectacular score to "The Sea Hawk".










I love the very brief Dona Maria's song.


----------



## bejart

Giovanni Battista Viotti (1755-1824): Violin Concerto No.19 in G Minor

Johannes Goritzki conducting the Deutsche Kammerorchester Neuss -- Rainer Kussmaul, violin


----------



## Morimur

Manxfeeder said:


> *Beethoven, Piano Concertos Nos. 1 and 2*
> 
> I'm not a fan of Norrington's Beethoven symphonies and I dislike fortepianos, but in this set of Beethoven concertos, everything comes together.


That's a very nice cover. Kudos to the graphic designer.


----------



## Guest

Spectacular playing and sound.


----------



## KenOC

Beethoven's Piano Concerto No. 1, Pollini/Abbado. While Pollini's playing is sometimes a bit refined for my taste, that's mainly in memory. When I hear it, it's great!


----------



## ArtMusic




----------



## Itullian

Sibelius 2
Enigma Variations
Awesome Nimrod


----------



## Weston

*Ravel: Piano Concerto in G*
Geoffrey Simon / The Philharmonia










French toast. Filling and only a little sweet.

Why does this suddenly sound like Gershwin to me? Toward the end of the first movement I started really liking this piece where I hadn't really before. I notice this a lot, where one recording which clearly hasn't changed will have a completely different effect from one day to the next. Good thing I am not this fickle with people! Or at least I hope I am not.

*Berlioz: Le Corsaire, Op. 21*
Yoav Talmi / San Diego Symphony Orchestra










French vanilla. A little ho hum, but still enjoyable.

*Ramette: Prélude, Fugue et Postlude, for string orchestra, piano & kettledrums *
Vladimir Valek / Czech Radio Symphony Orchestra (Bratislava)










French Connection!

Now - this is really nice! If you're in the mood for drama that is. I once received a message allegedly from the composer's widow, much to my astonishment. It's complicated, but she was basically letting me know of some other works available. It was a very pleasant surprise, though I confess I have yet to purchase more. These orchestral works appeared to me to be the most interesting, but I do hope someday to get around to the rest of his creations. Meanwhile I will champion these works whenever I can. They are a rewarding listen.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mozart*: piano concertos 18&19
*Daniel Barenboim 
*


----------



## Pugg

LancsMan said:


> *Beethoven: Triple Concerto. Brahms: Double Concerto* Oistrakh, Rostropovich, Richter and the Berlin Philharmonic conducted by Herbert von Karajan (in the Beethoven) and Oistrakh, Rostropovich and the Cleveland Orchestra conducted by George Szell (in the Brahms) on EMI
> View attachment 69709
> 
> 
> Cinderella pieces? Well the Beethoven Triple Concerto may not be in the front rank of his pieces but I find it very enjoyable. And the Brahms has much appeal to me as well. I'm attracted to the drama and dark hues of the piece. Maybe I'm in a minority but I find this one of the most interesting of 19th century concertos.


Classic with a capital *C*.:tiphat:


----------



## brotagonist

I'm getting a head start on the SS:

Suk Asrael Symphony
Kubelik/Bayerisches RSO

I've got 2 new arrivals waiting and I am starting to get more keen on hearing some of the nominated works in the 50s list, so I think this will have to do.


----------



## Pugg

*Mady Mesplé* / Nicolai Gedda.
Aria's and duets


----------



## Itullian

Beethoven 9, Fricsay, BPO
KUSC.ORG


----------



## SimonNZ

Sandro Fuga's Violin Sonata No.3 - Sergio Lamberto, violin, Giacomo Fuga, piano


----------



## Avey

Such sentimental sound. Passionate, poignant, impressing sound.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Continuing with Berlioz last night/today - three liturgical works plus his most celebrated song cycle:


----------



## Pugg

​*Puccini: Madama Butterfly.*
*Freni/ Pavarotti*/Ludwig/ Kers.
VP playing wonderful and genius conducting by *Herbert von Karajan*.


----------



## schigolch




----------



## violadude

Listening today

Beethoven's string quartet #13









Brahm's String Sextet #2, Piano Quintet and Cello Sonata #1









Elliot Carter's Double Concerto for piano and Harpsichord









Per Norgard's Violin Concerto #1 "Helle Nacht"


----------



## Pugg

​*Tchaikovsky: The Queen of spades *
*Mirella Freni*/ Vladimir Atlantov.


----------



## Vronsky

*Igor Stravinsky -- Pétrouchka · Le Sacre Du Printemps*









Igor Stravinsky, The Cleveland Orchestra, Pierre Boulez (Conductor) -- Pétrouchka *·* Le Sacre Du Printemps


----------



## Clayton

Manxfeeder said:


> ...before I turn the CD case into a coaster?


:lol:

The CD itself can make a good coaster too. Use a nice Baccarat crystal tumbler and you'll have a nice rainbow in your whisky.

Then stick the good one (the CD, not the whisky) in your CD player and enjoy.


----------



## George O

Gustav Mahler (1860-1911)

Lieder eines fahrenden Gesellen

Kindertotenlieder

Janet Baker, mezzo-soprano
Hallé Orchestra /Sir John Barbirolli

on EMI Angel Eminence (Germany)
reissue, originally released in 1968


----------



## bejart

Anna Bon di Venezia (1740-ca.1770): Flute Sonata in F Major, Op.1, No.2

Sabine Dreier, flute -- Irene Hegen, piano


----------



## opus55

Magnard: Symphony No. 4










I could be wrong be this reminds me of Richard Strauss. It's beautiful that is.


----------



## tuffy

It's a new name for me, thanks for the tip.


----------



## opus55

tuffy said:


> It's a new name for me, thanks for the tip.


That's what this thread is for. :tiphat:


----------



## tuffy

According to his wiki-page, he's been called the French Bruckner, but I agree, Strauss sounds a bit closer.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

elgars ghost said:


> Continuing with Berlioz last night/today - three liturgical works plus his most celebrated song cycle:


How do you like the concluding choral part of the "_Kyrie_" on that Colin Davis/LSO Berlioz _Requiem_? Its so awesome sounding. It sounds shivers up my spine every time I hear it. Evil never sounded so glamorous.


----------



## Eramirez156

I thought I would begin the day with some opera from Opera Rara: *A Hundred Years of Italian Opera 1800-1810*

"The first volume in Opera Rara's survey of Italian opera composers of the 19th century features Paisiello, Mayr, Pucitta, Cimarosa, Zingarelli, Paer, Nicolini, Winter, Mosca and others."


----------



## Selby

Last night was all about Nils Frahm. This morning is starting out with David Zinman's recording of Charles Koechlin's Jungle Book cycle.


----------



## bejart

CPE Bach (1714-1788): Cello Concerto in A Major

Andrew Manze conducting the English Concert -- Alison McGillivray, cello


----------



## Andolink

*Alexander Goehr*: _Symmetry Disorders Reach_ Op. 73 (2002)
Huw Watkins, piano


----------



## Heliogabo

*Latin party*

This is a very fine rendition of 20th century latin music.
Outstanding are performances of Marquez's Danzón no. 2, Carreño's Marcariteña (this one is new to me), Ginasterra's Dances and Revueltas's Sensemayá (even If I prefer Mata's rendition). Bernstein's Mambo is perfect to close this Fiesta in an orgiastic way. It is clear that the orchestra puts their entire soul in playing this very danceable (and sometimes sad) music.









*Fiesta*
Simón Bolívar Youth Orchestra of Venezuela
Gustavo Dudamel (cond.)


----------



## Vasks

_Simply Sibelius....on records_

*Incidental Music from "Swanwhite" (Berglund/Angel)
Symphony #6 (Davis/Philips)*


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Heliogabo said:


> This is a very fine rendition of 20th century latin music.
> Outstanding are performances of Marquez's Danzón no. 2, Carreño's Marcariteña (this one is new to me), Ginasterra's Dances and Revueltas's Sensemayá (even If I prefer Mata's rendition). Bernstein's Mambo is perfect to close this Fiesta in an orgiastic way. It is clear that the orchestra puts their entire soul in playing this very danceable (and sometimes sad) music.
> 
> View attachment 69753
> 
> 
> *Fiesta*
> Simón Bolívar Youth Orchestra of Venezuela
> Gustavo Dudamel (cond.)


_Y yo también._ It has more of an air of delicate mystery to it.


----------



## Cosmos

Rameau - Pygmalion

William Christie conducting Les Arts Florissants, with Ed Lyon, Sophie Karthäuser, Emmanuelle de Negri, and Karolina Blixt


----------



## tuffy

Fun for all, with elfin boy Edgar Moreau & Pierre-Yves Hodique.


----------



## Pugg

​*Schubert : Piano Trio's 
Beaux Arts Trio.*
_No Brahms fan can do without_


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Tortelier's entire_ Pines, Fountains_, and Roman _Festivals_










Karajan's_ Trevi Fountain_










Maazel's _Roman Festivals_


----------



## Andolink

*Edmund Rubbra*: _Symphonies-- No. 6, Op. 80_ & _No. 8, Op. 132_
Philharmonia Orchestra/Norman Del Mar
London Symphony Orchestra/Vernon Handley









*Antoine Forqueray*: _Pièces de viole avec la basse continuë_ (Paris, 1747)
Paolo Pandolfo, viola da gamba
Guido Balestracci, viola da gamba
Rolf Lislevand, theorbo & Baroque guitar
Eduardo Egüez, theorbo & Baroque guitar
Guido Morini, harpsichord


----------



## Mahlerian

Saturday Symphony:
Suk: Asrael Symphony in C minor
Czech Philharmonic Orchestra, cond. Mackerras









A very powerful work.


----------



## Dongiovanni

Rainy saturday afternoon listening, started with German Requiem, just finished the Romeo and Juliet ouverture, spectacular.

Starting with


----------



## MagicMark

Concerto Number 1 in D Minor for Harpsichord & Orchestra, BWV 1052:I:Allegro, Württemberg Chamber Orchestra Heilbro


----------



## Eramirez156

*The American Vocalist: Spirituals and Folk Hymns, 1850-1870*
Joel Cohen and the Boston Camerata









just a glorious disc.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Marschallin Blair said:


> How do you like the concluding choral part of the "_Kyrie_" on that Colin Davis/LSO Berlioz _Requiem_? Its so awesome sounding. It sounds shivers up my spine every time I hear it. Evil never sounded so glamorous.


It's difficult for me to nom just one highlight, really - throughout it's a thundering performance of a magnificent work.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

elgars ghost said:


> It's difficult for me to nom just one highlight, really - throughout it's a thundering performance of a magnificent work.


_Absolutely _ thundering.

For my money, Berlioz at his best goes toe-to-toe with Wagner at his best.


----------



## hpowders

Vincent Persichetti Piano Sonata No. 10.
Geoffrey Burleson, piano.

One of the greatest of twentieth century piano sonatas.
Sparkling and uplifting.
Performed brilliantly by Mr. Burleson


----------



## George O

Gustav Mahler (1860-1911): Symphony No. 1

Israel Philharmonic Orchestra / Paul Kletzki

a dowel-pin cover Angel (NYC; record made in England), from 1955


----------



## SiegendesLicht

*J.S. Bach*:

BWV 11 "Lobet Gott in seinen Reichen"
BWV 44 "Sie werden euch in den Bann tun" 
BWV 34 "O ewiges Feuer, o Ursprung der Liebe"
BWV 68 "Also hat Gott die Welt geliebt"

all performed by Münchener Bach-Chor, Münchener Bach-Orchester under Karl Richter and a selection of excellent singers including Kurt Moll, Dietrich Fischer-Diskau, Peter Schreier etc.


----------



## Tristan

*Mascagni* - L'amico Fritz










I've listened to this opera before, but _senza libretto_. I can't do that anymore; I need to at least follow along somewhat.

It also just struck me that Rufus Wainwright's song "Greek Song" is clearly based on "Suzel, buon dì". I don't think I ever noticed that -_-


----------



## Kevin Pearson

Another great recording by Osmo Vanska and the Lahti Symphony Orchestra.










Kevin


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Hickox brings on the drama, but his singers and orchestra are no match for Mackerras' gem on Decca. . .

Is anyone familiar with the Vaclav Neumann performance with Benackova?


----------



## Skilmarilion

*Beethoven*: Choral Fantasy in C minor / Herbert Schuch, John Nelson (cond.), Orchestre Philharmonique de Radio France et al.

*Schoenberg*: _Friede auf Erden_ / Kent Nagano, Rundfunkchor Berlin

*Shostakovich*: Symphony No. 10 in E minor / Donald Runnicles, BBC Scottish Symphony Orchestra

*Shostakovich*: String Quartet No. 15 in E-flat minor / Brodsky Quartet


----------



## D Smith

For Saturday Symphony: Suk: Asrael Symphony; Mackerras/Czech Philharmonic. Every time I listen to Suk I say to myself that I really should listen to him more often, a really fine composer whose music speaks to me. I'll have to get him on my radar more. This is an excellent recording of his masterpiece and highly recommended.


----------



## bejart

Giuseppe Tartini (1697-1770): Violin Concerto in G Major, D.75

L'Arte dell'Arco -- Federico Guglielmo, violin


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Andrew Davis' "_Veruju_" from Janacek's _Glagolitic Mass_ is absolutely glorious at 09:10+






Mackerras does it even more heroically on Chandos.

One can only wonder how Tennstedt would have done a live performance of it.


----------



## brotagonist

I was rather distracted during my listening of Suk last night, so it mostly went in one ear and out the other. Often, that is telling in itself, but the last two movements did catch my attention and the final 5-10 minutes were very moving. I'll have to give it another chance.

In the meantime, a late morning start on a piece I've wanted to hear for some time (I'm partway into it):

Lachenmann Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (The Girl with the (Sulphur) Matches)
Cambreling/Southwest German Radio Symphony Orchestra

It's got it's moments. Nono was into this ultra-minimal phase toward the end and this is kind of a continuation. I did give it a vote, but I'm not sure that I'm going to push it up much higher. I've still got quite a way to go and I'm committed to it now. Perhaps I just lack the patience? Well, it's got something, but I'm just not sure that I want it :lol: but I don't not want it, either :lol:


----------



## Mahlerian

Marschallin Blair said:


> One can only wonder how Tennstedt would have done a live performance of it.


Apparently, a recording does exist...now I'm wanting to hear it.


----------



## brotagonist

^ What's he up to  He looks rather sheepish


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Mahlerian said:


> Apparently, a recording does exist...now I'm wanting to hear it.


THUMBS UP!!!!!- I'm ordering it!

Why didn't 'I' Amazon that?

_Thanks Mahlerian. _

(Blonde-damaged, but its only permanent.)


----------



## Marschallin Blair

brotagonist said:


> ^ What's he up to  He looks rather sheepish


Of course Tennstedt looks sheepish- he just lambasted the densely-textured score to mutton.


----------



## LancsMan

*Berlioz: La Mort de Cleopatre; Herminie; Songs* Janet Baker, Sheila Armstrong, Josephine Veasey, Frank Patterson, John Shirley-Quirk, London Symphony Orchestra conducted by Sir Colin Davis on Philips








This CD is the ninth in a 9 CD set of Davis's Berloz. We have here two Scene lyriques written in 1828 and 1829 in an attempt to win the Prix de Rome. Hermine is the earlier work, and rather conventional (for Berlioz). La Mort de Cleopatre is much more interesting, increasingly so toward the end. Full of character.


----------



## senza sordino

The last five things I've listened to:

Corelli Violin Sonatas 
View attachment 69768

Sibelius Symphony #3
View attachment 69769

Copland Both Disks: Danzón Cubano, Billy the kid, Appalachian Spring, Fanfare, Rodeo, El Salón Mexico, The Red pony, Dance Symphony
View attachment 69770

RVW Symphony 8
View attachment 69771

Shostakovich and Prokofiev first violin concerti
View attachment 69772


----------



## brotagonist

I'm not so sure about the Lachenmann. I was going to endure, but 2 hours was too much. Imagine Berio's syllabic stuff and Stockhausen's Momente, mixed with Nono's late phase instrumental minimalism. I'm tempted to say, "I've heard this kind of thing before. It doesn't do much for me."

A Berio Sequenza before trying something else:










Berio Sequenza VIII for violin
Plotino

His Sequences are some of my favourite works.


----------



## Vaneyes

It's a *EJ Moeran* (1894 - 1950) day. Recorded 2012, 1987, 1995.
























Related:

http://www.musicweb-international.com/moeran/


----------



## LancsMan

*Chopin: Piano Concerto No. 1; 4 Nocturnes; Ballade No. 1; Polonaise No.6* Maurizio Pollini, Philharmonia Orchestra conducted by Paul Kletzki on EMI








Chopin Piano Concerto No. 1. I'd like to be critical here and point out that orchestration is not Chopin's strong point, and dismiss this concerto. However although almost overly poetic the piano writing is compelling. Overall though I do prefer the piano solo works of Chopin where there is usually rather more grit in the mix.


----------



## tortkis

Beat Furrer: Aria (Kairos)
Petra Hoffmann soprano / Lucas Fels violoncello
ensemble recherche








Aria (1998-99) for soprano and ensemble 
Solo (2000) for violoncello 
Gaspra (1988) for ensemble

Beat Furrer: Solo piano works (Kairos)
Nicolas Hodges piano 








Drei Klavierstücke (2004)
Voicelessness. The snow has no voice (1987)
Phasma (2002)

Delicate, complex, and unpredictable. His music is usually not evocative or sensual, but it has abstract beauty.


----------



## DavidA

Mozart Horn concertos with Brain / Karajan.

Still unsurpassed after over 60 years!

During the recording sessions Karajan noticed Brain studying a score (which he kept on the music stand in front of him) between takes. When HvK looked at it the 'score' was actually a motoring magazine! Sadly Brain's love of fast cars robbed the world of its greatest ever horn player.


----------



## EDaddy

Swimming in Symphony #1


----------



## Marschallin Blair

The first movement of this Naxos Schubert's _First Symphony_ is a surprise best seller with me. It just scoots.


----------



## Wood

MAHLER: Das lied von der Erde (Forrester, Lewis) 1959

STRAUSS, R. Symphonia Domestica 1956

STRAUSS, R. Le bourgeois gentilhomme 1956

All performed by Fritz Reiner with the Chicago Symphony Orchestra at Orchestra Hall, Chicago.


----------



## DavidA

DavidA said:


> Mozart Horn concertos with Brain / Karajan.
> 
> Still unsurpassed after over 60 years!
> 
> During the recording sessions Karajan noticed Brain studying a score (which he kept on the music stand in front of him) between takes. When HvK looked at it the 'score' was actually a motoring magazine! Sadly Brain's love of fast cars robbed the world of its greatest ever horn player.


Brain was the only member of the Philharmonia whom Karajan, also a lover of cars, addressed by his Christian name. In one recording Brain split the opening note. Karajan put down his baton and quietly gave thanks to God. The prodigy was human after all.


----------



## SimonNZ

Haydn's Symphonies 58 and 59 "Fire" - Antal Dorati, cond.


----------



## pmsummer

TINTO
_Iberian music of the 16th and 17th centuries_
*Los Otros*
Hille Perl; Viola de Gamba
Lee Santana; Chitarrone
Steve Player; Baroque Guitar

Deutsche Harmonia Mundi


----------



## StlukesguildOhio




----------



## opus55

Myaskovsky: Violin Concerto in D minor, Op.44
_Ilya Grubert
Russian Philharmonic Orchestra | Dmitry Yablonsky_


----------



## starthrower

Just picked up this one. What a fabulous score!


----------



## AClockworkOrange

*Sergiu Celibidache & the Münchner Philharmoniker performing Mozart's Symphony No.40.*

This is a wonderfully recorded interpretation. The pacing is perfect - never leaden or sluggish. It is a rich, well thought out interpretation which is on a level with Klemperer in my book. It has a great deal of depth, power and poise. Easily becoming a favourite.

Through Speakers, it sounds fantastic. Through my Headphones, it sounds positively Devine.


----------



## Guest

On vinyl. Wow, his violin sounds like the real deal, not some digitized facsimile. Of course, his playing is exquisite.


----------



## TwoPhotons

*Respighi: Roman Trilogy, conducted by Sinopoli w/ NYPO *

My favourite recording of this set of pieces. I have mixed feelings about the trilogy overall, I feel like Respighi's orchestration makes up for his slightly flimsy musical ideas. But Sinopoli's interpretation makes it an all-round enjoyable listening experience.


----------



## brotagonist

I couldn't locate Beat Furrer's Piano Concerto on YT (I might try NML later), so I listened to numerous other works:

Lotófagos (Dante, Schulmeister)

Not impressed. Lokofagos would be a more apt title  It could serve as an excellent voice étude, I suppose, but it is just strange. To see it is stranger.

Spur (for piano and string quartet; no performers indicated)

Pretty neat! There are some interesting sounds and it is 'different', without being kooky 

Voicelessness (Nicolas Hodges)

Fascinating to follow the score! A very unique idea. I rather like it!

cold and calm and moving (ensemble proton bern)

I think I'm saturating. I'm indifferent. This is one of those hyper-minimal type of pieces.

Overall, there's some interesting stuff here. I'm not jumping up and down for joy at having discovered my next throb, but I'm interested enough to watch for the appearance of other works.


----------



## opus55

Arensky: Piano Concerto in F minor, Op.2
_Konstantin Scherbakov
Russian Philharmonic Orchestra | Dmitry Yablonsky_


----------



## Heliogabo

The piano reduction of Haydn´s Seven last words is marvelous









*Joseph Haydn*
_Die sieben letzten Worte unseres Erlöser am Kreuze Hob XX/2_
Bart Van Oort, Fortepiano


----------



## DiesIraeCX

*Schwanengesang - Fischer-Dieskau*

*Franz Schubert*: _Schwanengesang, D. 957_ (Dietrich Fischer-Dieskau, Gerald Moore)

Composed in 1828. You can count this as a latest purchases post, too. 

Side-by-side German/English/French texts of all the songs in the booklet.


----------



## bejart

Jan Zach (1699-1773): Sinfonie No.5 in B Major

Wolfgang Kohlhausen conducting the Kammerorchester Fonte di Musica


----------



## brotagonist

After you've heard one drone, you've heard them all? 

Georg Haas Nach-Ruf ...ent-gleitend
Ensemble Proton Bern

Imagine something like Ligeti's Lontano with some Scelsi mixed in and, for good measure, some of Tony Conrad's 'Dream Theatre' drone. It's kind of minimal. I don't mind it, exactly. Drone is okay 

Am I getting jaded or am I out of touch? For decades, people have said new music is academic and I protested, but these last 2 composers really do sound rather academic, like they're experimenting with aspects of sound for a composition course.

I'm going to try another piece or two by Haas next, while I prepare supper.


----------



## Heliogabo

DiesIraeVIX said:


> *Franz Schubert*: _Schwanengesang, D. 957_ (Dietrich Fischer-Dieskau, Gerald Moore)
> 
> Composed in 1828. You can count this as a latest purchases post, too.
> 
> Side-by-side German/English/French texts of all the songs in the booklet.


Gorgeous set! Are those the 72 recordings?


----------



## DiesIraeCX

Heliogabo said:


> Gorgeous set! Are those the 72 recordings?


Yup, just checked the booklet, _Die schöne Müllerin_ was recorded in December/1971, _Winterreise _in August/1971, and _Schwanengesang _in March/1972.

I think _Schwanengesang _ may be favorite of his song-cycles.


----------



## Heliogabo

DiesIraeVIX said:


> Yup, just checked the booklet, _Die schöne Müllerin_ was recorded in December/1971, _Winterreise _in August/1971, and _Schwanengesang _in March/1972.
> 
> I think _Schwanengesang _ may be favorite of his song-cycles.


Thanks! My favorite is_ Winterreise_. I own the same three recordings on the "3 Classic albums" edition. With the inconvenient that there´s no booklet, just a link to download the lyrics on PDF.


----------



## brotagonist

A whole lot of droning going on... 

I decided on a fairly recent String Quartet:

Haas SQ 4 with live electronics
Klangforum Wien Ensemble

I like it, but it sure does drone :lol: The first half was mainly droning up and down, soaring and gliding and falling... and then there was sort of a Klaus Schulze electronic techno beat and the whole thing sort of sped up gradually in a sawing rhythm to eventually decay into nothingness. It's definitely got mood 

I'm going to try a third one that one listener describes as "very noisy music!"


----------



## brotagonist

OK! This is it. The third Haas piece (I'm about ⅔ through).

Haas ...Und...
Experimentalstudio des SWR, live electronics

I don't dislike Haas. How can one dislike these extended sonic blankets? It's like Tangerine Dream slowed down 10 times. I can't help feeling that I've heard this all before, but I just can't place it. It's like all of the electronic Moog and synthesizer stuff I've heard all of my life. This piece has some activity, a piano insistently striking and the horn- and string-like sounds, reminiscent of Messiaen's Turangalîla, but again slowed down 10 times, like you've taken a sleeping pill and everything is moving in a dream. There is an addictive quality to this music, I am starting to recognize 

I think I will listen to some more :lol: but another day!


----------



## brotagonist

I couldn't resist: one more, since it's from 2014 and I wanted to hear where this is going.

Haas SQ 8
Jack Quartet

More of the same. I've had my fix and my fill, I think. That was fast, from addiction (previous post) to cold turkey (now) :lol:


----------



## DiesIraeCX

brotagonist, I've had some difficulties with G. F. Haas, as well. I've enjoyed some of the music, but there's just something that's not quite resonating with me. Nothing really to say about his music, just myself and my own lack of understanding, no doubt. I've been planning on giving some of his other works a chance.


----------



## Selby

Philippe Manoury (b. 1952)

Pluton, for Midi piano and electronics (1988)
from Sonus Ex Machina
Ilmo Ranta, Midi piano; Philippe Manoury, sound projection


----------



## tdc

I'm with those who have a hard time with Haas music. It comes across to me as a mix of electronic and traditional sounds that don't quite work together, and the structures of his pieces to me don't feel convincing.

The last time I tried listening to _Limited Approximations_ I literally got a headache from it - the only time that has ever happened while I was listening to music. So I guess I can't deny his music had a powerful effect on me! 

Mind you a lot of posters whose opinions I respect think highly of his work, so I do plan to eventually give him another chance.


----------



## brotagonist

DiesIraeCX said:


> brotagonist, I've had some difficulties with G. F. Haas, as well. I've enjoyed some of the music, but there's just something that's not quite resonating with me. Nothing really to say about his music, just myself and my own lack of understanding, no doubt. I've been planning on giving some of his other works a chance.


I think it's too hallucinatory and not substantial enough  Still, it has its moments.


----------



## brotagonist

tdc said:


> I'm with those who have a hard time with Haas music. It comes across to me as a mix of electronic and traditional sounds that don't quite work together, and the structures of his pieces to me don't feel convincing.
> 
> The last time I tried listening to _Limited Approximations_ I literally got a headache from it - the only time that has ever happened while I was listening to music. So I guess I can't deny his music had a powerful effect on me!


That's my assessment, too. I haven't heard Limited Approximations, but I regularly get headaches from some of Steve Reich's music. The piece I'm thinking of is Come Out. The tapes interact to create the effect of a binaural beat that literally gives me a headache.


----------



## tdc

brotagonist said:


> That's my assessment, too. I haven't heard Limited Approximations, but I regularly get headaches from some of Steve Reich's music. The piece I'm thinking of is Come Out. The tapes interact to create the effect of a binaural beat that literally gives me a headache.


I haven't heard the Reich piece in question, but its interesting to know I'm not the only one who has experienced the phenomenon.

Most of Reich's work I find quite listenable but I don't get an overwhelming response from it positive or negative, the exception being _The Desert Music_. For some reason I just love that work. Its one of my favorite contemporary pieces. The voices and rhythms seem to produce a euphoric and dream-like state for me, it has a very unique effect.

I was a little disturbed when I later found out the work was about the testing of the atom bomb (I initially just thought it was about the desert! :lol: - I seem to really love imagery that is desert-like, don't know why. Likewise, music with heavily destructive or political themes I occasionally find off-putting).

However, that knowledge about the work's true subject matter hasn't seemed to diminish my enjoyment of the actual piece at all. There seems to be something in that music that has a physical effect on me, regardless of any mental preconceptions.


----------



## MozartsGhost

*Rossini*
_Sins of My Old Age_

Los Angeles Vocal
Arts Ensemble


----------



## brotagonist

+tdc If you don't hear any ear-splitting explosions, then hearing it as the desert is just fine  I don't think you have to follow the composer's _programme_, if the music speaks to you differently. I haven't heard that piece. One piece that always seems desert-like to me is Xenakis' Persepolis. Actually, it seems to suit any and every form of extreme and stark environment, whether it be ice, underwater, desert, other planets... It was composed for the ancient city of Persepolis. I don't know of any works that _literally_ express "destructive and political themes." Depiction in instrumental music is always impression and abstraction, so it could mean anything to the listener.


----------



## brotagonist

MozartsGhost said:


> *Rossini*
> _Sins of My Old Age_
> 
> Los Angeles Vocal
> Arts Ensemble


I think we know which ones those were :devil: Take a look at the cover


----------



## Jeff W

*In which Jeff listens to Symphonycast*

Finally getting a chance to relax and listen to some music on this cool and rainy night here in Albany. Streaming this week's Symphonycast. The program is as follows:

NORMAN
The Great Swiftness

RAVEL
Piano concerto in G

MATHESON
True South

BEETHOVEN
Violin Concerto in D, Op. 61

Los Angeles Chamber Orchestra
Jeffrey Kahane - Conductor & Piano
Augustin Hadelich - Violin

Listening link for anyone interested


----------



## starthrower

Symphony No. 2

This one really draws in the listener right from the memorable opening phrases. That stuttering yet lyrical theme is ingenious!


----------



## opus55

Vivaldi: La Stravaganza, Op.4


----------



## Pugg

*Mozart*:
"Piano Concerto No. 15 in B flat major, K.450" (May 7, 1956 New York, Columbia 30 Avenue studio),
"Piano Concerto No. 17 in G major, K.453 No." (May 4, 1956 New York, Columbia 30 Avenue studio)
[Soloist] Leonard Bernstein (P & conductor), Columbia Symphony Orchestra


----------



## brotagonist

Good grief! The rain turned into sleet, but I think it's stopped. Yup, it rained all day and I've had a lot of time to hear many new things. Now, I've got the CD player back on and I'm going to sit back and enjoy. Not sure how far I'll get, as it's already late. First up:









Ravel Gaspard; 2 Menuets; Tombeau; Valses; Prélude (Entremont)


----------



## GreenMamba

Vaughan Williams Symphony no. 3, Previn/LSO.


----------



## Pugg

Sunday morning:
_Guilty Pleasures._
*Renée Fleming *


----------



## tortkis

Michael Gordon: Dystopia








https://michaelgordonmusic.bandcamp.com/album/dystopia
_Dystopia_ is a wild, playful piece. At first, I thought _Rewriting Beethoven's 7th Symphony_ is a parody or joke piece, but it turned out quite interesting. Beethoven of minimalism.

Michael Gordon: Gotham








https://michaelgordonmusic.bandcamp.com/album/gotham
very intense and harsh.


----------



## SimonNZ

Adorno's Six Studies For String Quartet - Leipziger Streichquartett


----------



## Mahlerian

Today's listening:

Stravinsky: Threni
Schola Cantorum, Columbia Symphony Orchestra, cond. Stravinsky









Schoenberg: Piano Concerto
Daniel Barenboim, Vienna Philharmonic Orchestra, cond. Boulez









Diamond: Symphony No. 5





Mozart: Fantasia in C minor K475, Piano Sonata in C minor K457
Mitsuko Uchida


----------



## Itullian




----------



## tortkis

brotagonist said:


> I couldn't locate Beat Furrer's Piano Concerto on YT (I might try NML later), so I listened to numerous other works:
> 
> Lotófagos (Dante, Schulmeister)
> 
> Not impressed. Lokofagos would be a more apt title  It could serve as an excellent voice étude, I suppose, but it is just strange. To see it is stranger.
> 
> Spur (for piano and string quartet; no performers indicated)
> 
> Pretty neat! There are some interesting sounds and it is 'different', without being kooky
> 
> Voicelessness (Nicolas Hodges)
> 
> Fascinating to follow the score! A very unique idea. I rather like it!
> 
> cold and calm and moving (ensemble proton bern)
> 
> I think I'm saturating. I'm indifferent. This is one of those hyper-minimal type of pieces.
> 
> Overall, there's some interesting stuff here. I'm not jumping up and down for joy at having discovered my next throb, but I'm interested enough to watch for the appearance of other works.


I listened to Furrer's piano works album by Hodges and liked _Voicelessness_ particularly. Most of Furrer's works sound emotionally neutral, that is, they don't evoke strong emotions, but I think that piece is very lyrical. It's an earlier piece (1987). I guess he abandoned that sort of lyricism later but I am not sure.


----------



## Haydn man

A bit late with the Saturday Symphony but worth it
I have not heard this before but am enjoying greatly so far


----------



## elgar's ghost

Last night I suddenly got the urge for a Stravinsky binge which will resume this morning:

Last night - symphonies/concertante works:
























This morning - ballets pt. 1:


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Peerless singing from Dame Elisabeth, especially in the Wagner and Weber items, the line held so pure and true, with never a hint of insecurity or wobble. Unerringly she captures Elisabeth's rapture and ultimate sadness, Agathe's yearning, Elsa's sorrow, her awakening to love, her innocence in the face of Ortrud's duplicity (a superb Christa Ludwig).

In addition to the German arias, she sings (in German) Marenka's lovely aria from *The Bartered Bride* and Tatiana's _Letter Scene_ from *Eugene Onegin*. Only in the latter, where she consciously lightens her tone to produce a more girlish sound, might one feel the approach a little too "arty", but to set against that, is the wonderfully inward quality she brings to the middle section.

Wonderful mementos of a very great singer.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Marschallin Blair said:


> Hickox brings on the drama, but his singers and orchestra are no match for Mackerras' gem on Decca. . .
> 
> Is anyone familiar with the Vaclav Neumann performance with Benackova?


I used to have it on LP. It's very good indeed, but I think Mackerras just trumps their ace. Benackova has a lovely voice, and of course is authentically Czech. On the other hand, though I can't vouch for Fleming's Czech pronunciation,it sounds fine to me, and the beauty of the voice is pretty overwhelming.

If you want another recording of the opera, then go for it. It's a tremendously satisfying performance of the opera and would have been my recommendation until the Mackerras came along, but it's not an opera I want more than one recording of, so I'll stick with Mackerras.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Live 1958 recording with all the itinerant problems of noisy audience and bad balances, but absolutely stunning performance from the old magician and the Moscow Radio Symphony Orchestra, so well worth persevering.


----------



## Pugg

​*Bertoni : Orfeo* 
Delores Ziegler/ Cecilia Gasdia/ Bruce Ford.


----------



## Skilmarilion

*Adams* -- Violin Concerto









*Glass* -- Symphony No. 3









*Schoenberg* -- Gurre Lieder


----------



## Vronsky

*Gustav Mahler -- Symphony No. 8*









Gustav Mahler, Sir Colin Davis (Conductor), Bavarian Radio Symphony Orchestra -- Symphony No. 8


----------



## hpowders

Vincent Persichetti, Twelve Piano Sonatas
Geoffrey Burleson, piano

After listening to Sonata No. 10 the other day, my appetite got whetted to hear the other 11, which will be today's project!


----------



## bejart

Joseph Arnold Gross (1701-ca.1783): Trumpet Concerto in D Major

Nils-Erik Sparf leading the Drottningholm Baroque Ensemble -- Niklas Eklund, trumpet


----------



## SiegendesLicht

SiegendesLicht said:


> *J.S. Bach* ... performed by Münchener Bach-Chor, Münchener Bach-Orchester under Karl Richter and a selection of excellent singers including Kurt Moll, Dietrich Fischer-Diskau, Peter Schreier etc.
> 
> View attachment 69764


Some more Bach cantatas from the same collection:

BWV 140 "Wachet auf" (one of my favorites)
BWV 100 "Was Gott tut, das ist wohlgetan"
BWV 1 "Wie schön leuchtet der Morgenstern"
BWV 80 "Ein' feste Burg ist unser Gott"
BWV 21 "Ich hatte viel Bekümmernis"


----------



## hpowders

MrTortoise said:


> Her recording of the Hammerklavier has whetted my appetite for more of Ms. Fischer's artistry. I love her passionate playing!


I suggest you acquire her entire Beethoven keyboard sonata set. It's one of the glories of recorded music.


----------



## MrTortoise

Nielsen
Symphony No. 6

San Francisco Symphony
Herbert Blomstedt, cond.


----------



## Pugg

*Donizetti : Roberto Devereux*
*Sills*/ Ilosfalvy/Glossop/Wolff


----------



## Vasks

_Positively Polish_

*Elsner - Overture to "Sultan Vampum" (Dawidow/Dux)
Chopin - Ballade #4 (Wild/Chesky)
Szymanowski - Symphony #2 (Dorati/London)*


----------



## Weston

*Bach: BWV530 Sonata VI in G / Trio Sonata VI in G Major
Bach: BWV537 Fantasia et Fuga in c / Fantasia and Fugue in C Minor*
James Kibbie, organ










Once in a while I do like to give organ works a chance, especially Bach organ works. They are as stunning as the rest of Bach's creations, except that the organ, the "king of instruments," is a mushy reverberating mess to my ears. I do enjoy mushy reverberating messes, but not when I'm trying to hear counterpoint. I think it would be cool if someone transcribed all of these to piano or synthesizer so I can hear what's going on. Busoni did a few, but not all unless I'm mistaken.

Nevertheless the James Kibbie site linked above is a great resource for many hours of listening and study.

*
Bach: Five Little Preludes, BWV 939 to BWV 943*
Wolfgang Rubsam, piano










Sometimes "simple" is better. What finely crafted little gems!

*
Bach: Cantata BWV 140, "Wachet auf, ruft uns die Stimme" *
Joshua Rifkin / Bach Ensemble, et al










The Section 3 duet, "Wann kömmst du, mein Heil?" with the nervous violin decorating the texture above the vocals is especially pleasing. Then of course there is the famous "Wachet auf" melody.


----------



## MrTortoise

Johann Sebastian Bach
Cantata No. 61 'Nun komm, der Heiden Heiland'

Bach Collegium Japan
Masaaki Suzuki, cond.


----------



## Andolink

*Edmund Rubbra*: _Symphonies_-- _No. 3, Op. 49_ & _No. 4, Op. 53_
Philharmonia Orchestra/Norman Del Mar









*Edmund Rubbra*: _Symphonies_-- _No. 5, Op. 63_ & _No. 10, Op. 145_
BBC National Orchestra of Wales/Richard Hickox









*Alexander Goehr*: _Colossos or Panic, Op. 55_ (1991-92)
BBC Symphony Orchestra/Oliver Knussen


----------



## MozartsGhost

*Schubert*
_Lazarus D 689
Messe en Sol D 167_

Choeurs & Nouvel Orchestre Philharmonique de Radio France
Theodor Guschlbauer


----------



## Mika

Pierre Boulez Picks 10 Great Works of the 20th Century : http://soundcheck.wnyc.org/story/10-great-works-20th-century-pierre-boulezs-90th-birthday//

I. Edgard Varèse, Ameriques
II. Alban Berg, Three Pieces for Orchestra, Op. 6
III. Igor Stravinsky, The Rite of Spring
IV. Béla Bartók, Music for Strings, Percussion, and Celesta
V. Anton Webern, Six Pieces for Orchestra
VI. Luciano Berio, Sinfonia
VII. Karlheinz Stockhausen, Gruppen
VIII. Gustav Mahler, Symphony No. 6
*IX. Arnold Schönberg, Erwartung*
X. Pierre Boulez, Repons


----------



## bejart

Adalbert Gyrowetz (1763-1850): String Quartet in E Flat, Op.29, No.1

Pleyel Quartet Koln: Ingeborg Scheerer and Milena Schuster, violins -- Andreas Gerhardus, viola -- Nicholas Selo, cello


----------



## bejart

Franz Benda (1709-1789): Flute Concerto in E Minor

Hannoversche Hofkapelle -- Laurence Dean, flute


----------



## tortkis

Complete Crumb Edition, Vol. 9 (Bridge Records)








Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
Eine Kleine Mitternachtmusik (2001)
Madrigals, Books I-IV (1965, 1969)

Tony Arnold, soprano; Emanuele Arciuli, piano; Justin Murray, boy soprano; Kathryn Dupuy Cooper, oboe; David Starobin, mandolin; Dale Stuckenbruck, musical saw; Courtney Hershey Bress, harp; Susan Grace, piano; John Kinzie, percussion; Mark Foster, percussion; William Hill, percussion; David Colson, conductor/percussion; Rachel Rudich, piccolo/flute/alto flute; Beverly Wesner-Hoehn, harp; Stephen Tramontozzi, contrabass

It's probably association from the titles, but the ghostly sounds feel as if they are coming from far away time or the nether world. _Eine Kleine Mitternachtmusik_ is based on the melody of Thelonious Monk's _'Round Midnight_ (and Debussy).


----------



## George O

*at the greenhouse*










Jean Sibelius (1865-1957)

Symphony No. 7 in C Major, op 105

The Oceanides, op 73
tone poem

Tapiola, op 112
symphonic poem

Bournemouth Symphony Orchestra / Paavo Berglund

on EMI (England), from 1973


----------



## DiesIraeCX

*Webern/Emerson*

*Webern* performed by the *Emerson Quartet*

_6 Bagatelles for String Quartet, Op. 9
String Trio, Op. 20
Rondo for String Quartet_

Lots of Webern. Well, "lots", this is Webern, after all. Quality over quantity.  Like Debussy, Webern offers a completely unique listening experience.


----------



## brotagonist

To think that I held off on this one until the last! I definitely include it among my numerous DSCH favourite symphonies.









Shostakovich Symphony 13 Babi Yar
Rintzler, bass; Haitink, conductor; Concertgebouw

At first, I was put off by the subject: a WWII massacre. Good grief! More WWII? No, thanks. Then, I looked closer. Obviously, getting the last of the missing DSCH Symphonies had some appeal. Then, the texts are by Yevtushenko, which was interesting. I can't understand a word of it, anyway, so it's my own to interpret  The bass singer and the church bells give this one a special atmosphere of doom and the macabre, but it has joyous parts and ends on a sunny final movement, considered to be a satirical finalé.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

GreenMamba said:


> Vaughan Williams Symphony no. 3, Previn/LSO.
> 
> View attachment 69787


A 'like' for the RVW _Third_ of your _text_, and a 'like' for the RVW _Fifth_ of your _picture_. _;D_


----------



## Marschallin Blair

GregMitchell said:


> I used to have it on LP. It's very good indeed, but I think Mackerras just trumps their ace. Benackova has a lovely voice, and of course is authentically Czech. On the other hand, though I can't vouch for Fleming's Czech pronunciation,it sounds fine to me, and the beauty of the voice is pretty overwhelming.
> 
> If you want another recording of the opera, then go for it. It's a tremendously satisfying performance of the opera and would have been my recommendation until the Mackerras came along, but it's not an opera I want more than one recording of, so I'll stick with Mackerras.


Thank you for that._ ;D_

(I already ordered it yesterday though. Ha. Ha. Ha. Ha.)


----------



## Marschallin Blair

GregMitchell said:


> Peerless singing from Dame Elisabeth, especially in the Wagner and Weber items, the line held so pure and true, with never a hint of insecurity or wobble. Unerringly she captures Elisabeth's rapture and ultimate sadness, Agathe's yearning, Elsa's sorrow, her awakening to love, her innocence in the face of Ortrud's duplicity (a superb Christa Ludwig).
> 
> In addition to the German arias, she sings (in German) Marenka's lovely aria from *The Bartered Bride* and Tatiana's _Letter Scene_ from *Eugene Onegin*. Only in the latter, where she consciously lightens her tone to produce a more girlish sound, might one feel the approach a little too "arty", but to set against that, is the wonderfully inward quality she brings to the middle section.
> 
> Wonderful mementos of a very great singer.


Schwarzkopf is as pure as the driven snow as Elsa and Ludwig is at her rapacious best as Ortud. Its a shame that an entire _Lohengrin _wasn't done with Schwarzkopf and Ludwig in it, because they do "_Euch luften, die mein Klagen"_ thrillingly- better than anyone I've ever heard.

This is one of my all time favorite recital discs; an absolute _sine qua non _for Schwarzkopf fans.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

GregMitchell said:


> Live 1958 recording with all the itinerant problems of noisy audience and bad balances, but absolutely stunning performance from the old magician and the Moscow Radio Symphony Orchestra, so well worth persevering.


That's the most incandescent performance of anything I've ever heard of by Shostakovich. The massacre scene in the second movement has string blending and horn braying like one wouldn't believe. The last couple of minutes of the third movement have sweeping strings that sound like Rostropovich doing_ Swan Lake _with the BPO- it just rips your heart out. And the "Tocsin"?- the last movement?- monumental.

Haitink's, Jarvi's, Konwitschny's, Rostropovitch's, Janson's, Barshai's, Mravinsky's, Petrenko's, and DePriest's performances? Forget it. The drama of the live Stokowski performance is absolutely unrivaled.


----------



## D Smith

Sunday Bach. Gardiner leads the Monteverdi Choir and soloists in BWV 34, 59, 74, 172. A delightful and vey satisfying disc.


----------



## ribonucleic

"Memories: B - Rather Sad" is as exquisite as Schubert.


----------



## EDaddy

George O said:


> Jean Sibelius (1865-1957)
> 
> Symphony No. 7 in C Major, op 105
> 
> The Oceanides, op 73
> tone poem
> 
> Tapiola, op 112
> symphonic poem
> 
> Bournemouth Symphony Orchestra / Paavo Berglund
> 
> on EMI (England), from 1973


Those cacti look like spiky versions of the worms of Dune!


----------



## EDaddy

This is the beast I am currently wrestling with...


----------



## Marschallin Blair

EDaddy said:


> Those cacti look like spiky versions of the worms of Dune!












_Dune_?- what are you talking about?

The fuscia reminds me of my Chanel sun glasses.


----------



## Selby

A sampling of Poulenc from Pascal Rogé


----------



## Marschallin Blair

_Ecce homo._










Origin of Fire, original version



















Segerstam Ondine Helsinki _Seventh_


----------



## Guest

Her sometimes idiosyncratic approach might not be to all tastes, but I like it. Wonderfully rich sound.


----------



## DaveS

Mahler: Das Lied von der Erde
Christa Ludwig, Fritz Wunderlich
Philharmonia & New Philharmonia Orchestras
Otto Klemperer, cond. (orig. recording 1957)


----------



## Mika

Pierre Boulez Picks 10 Great Works of the 20th Century : http://soundcheck.wnyc.org/story/10-great-works-20th-century-pierre-boulezs-90th-birthday//

I. Edgard Varèse, Ameriques
II. Alban Berg, Three Pieces for Orchestra, Op. 6
III. Igor Stravinsky, The Rite of Spring
IV. Béla Bartók, Music for Strings, Percussion, and Celesta
V. Anton Webern, Six Pieces for Orchestra
VI. Luciano Berio, Sinfonia
VII. Karlheinz Stockhausen, Gruppen
VIII. Gustav Mahler, Symphony No. 6
IX. Arnold Schönberg, Erwartung
*X. Pierre Boulez, Repons*


----------



## Morimur

*Leon Fleisher - (2004) Two Hands*


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Zemlinsky, Quartet No. 2*

Wonderful tortured music.


----------



## Vaneyes

It's a *Schoenberg* (1874 - 1951) day. Recorded 1972, 1994, 1974.

View attachment 69823
View attachment 69824


----------



## LancsMan

*Berlioz: Requiem* London Symphony Orchestra and choir conducted by Sir Colin Davis on Philips








The requiem from this 9 CD set of Colin Davis's Berlioz. A classic account.

One of my favourite requiems - I'll take this over the Verdi any day. Monumental. Huge forces - but like Mahler Berlioz is fairly careful how he unleashes these. But when he ratchets up these forces the results are truly monumental as well as thrilling. Berlioz is a composer very aware of the sonic qualities of the music he writes, and the requiem runs the gamut from hushed restraint to awesome grandeur.

Whilst in many ways ahead of it's time this is also very much of it's time - Berlioz probably thought it would be appropriate for the death of a Napoleonic hero. These days we are suspicious of such figures - so I can not really imagine the piece used in an actual requiem service. But what music it is!


----------



## DiesIraeCX

*Bruckner 5 - Thielemann - Schoenberg*

*Anton Bruckner*: _Symphony 5_ (Christian Thielemann, Müncher Philharmoniker)
*Arnold Schoenberg*: _Funf Klavierstücke_ (Maurizio Pollini)

Something short and something long.


----------



## pianississimo

just putting together my playlist for the trip to France tomorrow. Music from the two concerts I'm attending. 
First up, Schubert
András Schiff (in the recording. In the concert it's Daniel Barenboim. I've heard mixed reviews of his Schubert but I'm confident it will be awesome. This disk by András Schiff is a feast of Schubert sonatas. Perfect balance between light and darkness, Few other pianists achieve this as well with Schubert.)
Piano Sonata in E flat major, D568 
Piano Sonata in a D784
Piano Sonata in D D850
Then,
Cello sonatas
Shostakovich. Sonata for cello & piano no 2 in D minor op 40 (recorded from the radio a couple of years ago, played by Lugansky and Kniazev who I'm going to hear - in the same place too)
Franck Cello sonata. Du Pre & Barenboim. Love this recording. Love this sonata. Can't wait to hear Kniazev perform it.
Rachmaninov sonata. Lugansky/Kniazev from the cd in the picture. Very fine cd which won awards in spite of a glaring cut&paste editing error on one track.
I always listen to recordings of the music of concerts I'm going to while I'm on the way to the concert. This is a long trip but plenty of great music to keep me company on the way 









If you've never heard Kniazev before, recordings on youtube are well worth checking out. He's a judge in the cello section of this year's Tchaikovsky competition and also plays the organ.

A Kniazev playing Bach 
He and Nikolai are playing at Wigmore Hall, London in July 2016


----------



## Headphone Hermit

LancsMan said:


> *Berlioz: Requiem* London Symphony Orchestra and choir conducted by Sir Colin Davis on Philips
> View attachment 69821
> 
> 
> The requiem from this 9 CD set of Colin Davis's Berlioz. A classic account.
> 
> One of my favourite requiems - I'll take this over the Verdi any day. Monumental. Huge forces - but like Mahler Berlioz is fairly careful how he unleashes these. But when he ratchets up these forces the results are truly monumental as well as thrilling. Berlioz is a composer very aware of the sonic qualities of the music he writes, and the requiem runs the gamut from hushed restraint to awesome grandeur.
> 
> Whilst in many ways ahead of it's time this is also very much of it's time - Berlioz probably thought it would be appropriate for the death of a Napoleonic hero. These days we are suspicious of such figures - so I can not really imagine the piece used in an actual requiem service. But what music it is!


Turn it up a bit, please! I can't quite hear it up the M6

A fantastic piece of music in a fantastic interpretation. As you say, monumental and thrilling :tiphat:


----------



## DaveS

Saint~Saens : Symphony No 3 in, Op.78
Poulenc: Concerto in g for Organ, Strings & Timpani
Franck: Le Chasseur Maudit (the Accused Huntsman)
Berg Zamkochian, Organ; Leo Litwin & Bernard Zighera, pianists; Everett Firth, Timpanist
Boston Symphony Orchestra
Charles Munch, cond.


----------



## Eramirez156

*Fritz Reiner and the CSO* _From the Archives, vol. 3_

Wagner: Prelude and Liebstod from Tristan und Isolde and the Good Friday Spell from Parsifal.


----------



## bejart

Haydn: Duo for Two Cellos in G Major

Jiri Hosek and Dominika Hoskova, cellos


----------



## MrTortoise

hpowders said:


> I suggest you acquire her entire Beethoven keyboard sonata set. It's one of the glories of recorded music.


Just checked and Annie Fischer's complete Beethoven cycle is available on Google Play! Listening to #12 in A-flat op. 26 and her playing is living up to your ringing endorsement. :tiphat:


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Vaughan Williams, Flos Campi*


----------



## George O

Arvo Pärt (1935- ): Miserere

Miserere
Festina Lente
Sarah Was Ninety Years Old

The Hilliard Ensemble / Paul Hillier
Orchester der Beethovenhalle Bonn

on ECM (Germany), from 1991


----------



## Eramirez156

More CSO on vinyl, Schumann's first symphony, Daniel Bareboim conducting.


----------



## SimonNZ

Haydn's Symphonies 60 'Il distratto" and 61 - Antal Dorati, cond.


----------



## Easy Goer

Massenet - Scènes pittoresques, Scènes alsaciennes, Albert Wolff conductor, recorded in Paris in 1956 and 1957 by the Orchestra of the Paris Conservatory.


----------



## DiesIraeCX

*Alban Berg: Three Pieces*

*Alban Berg*: _Three Pieces for Orchestra, Op. 6_ (*Claudio Abbado, Wiener Philharmoniker*)

Wow. Count this is as a post for "Pieces that have blown you away recently", too.


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1994.


----------



## bejart

Mozart: String Quartet in B Flat, arranged from Piano Sonata KV 570 by Ignaz Pleyel (1757-1831)

Quartetto Luigi Tomasini: Laszlo Pauilk and Erzsebet Racz, violins -- Eva Posvanecz, viola -- Balazs Mate, cello


----------



## MozartsGhost

*Mahler*
_Symphonies Nos. 1 "Titan", 2 "Resurrection"/"Auferstehung"_

The Columbia Symphony Orechestra
New York Philharmonic

Bruno Walter conducting


----------



## Celloman

Rzewski - The People United Will Never Be Defeated!

Frederick Rzewski, piano










Thanks again to TalkClassical for the Top Recommended Post-1950 Works list. I would not have even heard of this piece, much less listened to it. Excellent and brilliant work - the 20th century answer to Beethoven's _Diabelli Variations_.


----------



## Alfacharger

Some Gosta Nystroem,










Followed by some Britten.


----------



## D Smith

Brahms: Clarinet Quintet; Stoltzman/Tokyo Quartet. Much as I admire Stoltzman's technique he is not a good fit here. He never really integrates with the strings to provide a unified performance. Both he and the Tokyo perform superbly but the piece never sings like it should.


----------



## Selby

tortkis said:


> I listened to Furrer's piano works album by Hodges and liked _Voicelessness_ particularly. Most of Furrer's works sound emotionally neutral, that is, they don't evoke strong emotions, but I think that piece is very lyrical. It's an earlier piece (1987). I guess he abandoned that sort of lyricism later but I am not sure.


I think Voicelessness is a masterpiece! That's a great album.


----------



## MrTortoise

Anton Bruckner
Symphony No. 7 in E
Chicago Symphony Orchestra
Georg Solti, cond.


----------



## Heliogabo

Vaneyes said:


> Recorded 1994.


This is really nice stuff. I´ve listened to it some weeks ago on spotify.


----------



## brotagonist

EDaddy said:


> Those cacti look like spiky versions of the worms of Dune!


By Jove, you're right! I knew they looked familiar :devil:


----------



## starthrower

Disc One


----------



## hpowders

Walter Piston Symphony No.4.
Roy Harris Symphony No. 7.
William Schuman Symphony No. 6.
Philadelphia Orchestra, Eugene Ormandy.

Three great mid-twentieth century American symphonies.
Unfortunately, these performances are in mono, which is the last way one would want to listen to this music.

For the Schuman and Harris works, I prefer the wonderful New Zealand Symphony performances conducted by Hugh Keelan.


----------



## brotagonist

These are loose, live interpretations of 5 of the works from the _Aus den sieben Tagen_ cycle by Stockhausen, but you'd never know it. The ensemble Zeitkratzer reproduces all electronics and instrumentation acoustically. Positively incandescent!









Stockhausen: from Aus den sieben Tagen
Zeitkratzer


----------



## KenOC

Shostakovich, Preludes and Fugues Op. 87. Alexander Melnikov in my favorite recording of this great work.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Callas' "_Piangete voi_" from _Anna Bolena_ just reduces me to tears with its delicacy and beauty. How many hundred of times have I heard this already?










_Liebestod_ with Klemperer










I love the precision, polish, and cheerful buoyancy of Szell's _Haffner._


----------



## bejart

Jan Ladislav Dussek (1760-1812): Piano Sonata No.24 in F Sharp Minor

Luca Palazzolo, piano


----------



## MrTortoise

Johannes Brahms
Variations on a Theme by Haydn, Op. 56a
Symphony No. 1 in c minor, Op. 68

Berlin Philharmonic
Wilhelm Furtwängler, cond.


----------



## Pugg

*Mendelssohn*: Octet; *Brahms*: Clarinet Quintet
*Vienna Octet*


----------



## Pugg

DaveS said:


> View attachment 69818
> 
> Mahler: Das Lied von der Erde
> Christa Ludwig, Fritz Wunderlich
> Philharmonia & New Philharmonia Orchestras
> Otto Klemperer, cond. (orig. recording 1957)


Unbeatable :tiphat:


----------



## MrTortoise

Alexander Scriabin
Piano Sonata No. 3 in f-sharp minor, Op. 23
Vladimir Sofronitsky


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Pugg said:


> Unbeatable :tiphat:


I love Christa, but Christa's no Janet.










'Bested.'


----------



## brotagonist

Meredith Monk Urban March (Light)

I find this difficult to classify as classical. What it is is irrelevant, anyway. Listening reminds me why I pawned the one album I used to have  (and I don't regret it).


----------



## brotagonist

Luckily, it (previous) was short 

Now:









Haydn Piano Sonatas 40, 41, 44, 48, 52 (Richter)


----------



## Guest

Started with D 850 tonight from this new (to me) set. Fantastic.


----------



## Weston

brotagonist said:


> By Jove, you're right! I knew they looked familiar :devil:


I too had something more unthinkable in mind at first I'm afraid.


----------



## Weston

*Bazelon: Symphony No. 6 *
Harold Farberman / Rousse Philharmonic










This is really quite different from anything I might have expected of a symphony, starting as it does with what sounds like an accordion -- but that's all before the first movement even begins. It's fairly modern and interesting, my only complaint being the finale seems frivolous compared to the wistful and adventurous previous movements.

*Lilburn: Symphony No. 2 in C* 
James Judd / New Zealand Symphony Orchestra










Far more traditional than the Bazelon, this has the yearning dramatic quality of a sword and sandal epic soundtrack.

*Hindemith: Symphonic Metamorphosis *
George Szell / Clevelan Orchestra










This old war horse still rocks, especially the march finale. I'm not sure how well I'll sleep after that!


----------



## Pugg

​*Handel : Alcina*

*Fleming/ Graham/ Dessay*/:tiphat:


----------



## SimonNZ

brotagonist said:


> Meredith Monk Urban March (Light)
> 
> I find this difficult to classify as classical. What it is is irrelevant, anyway. Listening reminds me why I pawned the one album I used to have  (and I don't regret it).


Have you heard Dolmen Music?:


----------



## starthrower

Zappa-Orchestral Favorites


----------



## brotagonist

SimonNZ said:


> Have you heard Dolmen Music?:


I don't enjoy her vocal style. It's difficult to place, exactly, but it sounds like Inuit or First Nations music-a blend of pop and primitive. I don't relate to it. I read that Dolmen is supposed to be a good one, but I'm not into it tonight (or soon) :tiphat:


----------



## MrTortoise

Per Nørgård
Symphony No. 3

Danish National Symphony Orchestra
Leif Segerstam, cond.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

In Sinopoli's convention defying search for beauty I think Lucia Popp's singing is about as far as I will go.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Stravinsky - ballets pt. 2 a.o.


----------



## ptr

On youtube in succession:

*Giacinto Scelsi* ~ I Presagi (1958) = KlangForum Wien

*Ivan Fedele* ~ Tar (1999-2000) = Arditti Quartet

*Luigi Nono* ~ Quando Stanno Morendo. Diario Polacco No. 2 (1982) = Heike Heilmann/Petra Hoffmann/Alexandra Lubchansky, soprano, Susanne Otto, alto - Roberto Fabbriciani, flute - Christine Theus, violoncello.

/ptr


----------



## Wood

My short season of listening to recordings of Fritz Reiner / Chicago SO from the O Hall, Chicago ends with Van Cliburn doing R Schumann's Piano Concerto in A Minor and Beethoven's fifth Piano Concerto.

I enjoy listening to Van Cliburn, particularly where the piano isn't too far forward, like in these recordings from 1960 and 1961. However, I have only heard him whilst young, soon after his Russian breakthrough. Are his later recordings worth listening to?


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Marschallin Blair said:


> I love Christa, but Christa's no Janet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'Bested.'


The Klemperer is certainly one of the front runners for *Das Lied von der Erde*, not least for Wunderlich's peerless singing of the tenor songs, but Ludwig, excellent though she is, tends to be a bit generalised in her response to text and music, where Dame Janet is so specific, her singing so inward, so keenly felt. Dame Janet was world renowned for her interpretation of *Das Lied*. She recorded it in the studio with Haitink, and there are at least two other live performances avaialable (one with Kempe, a performance I actually attended, one with Leppard), but Kubelik was a great and experienced Mahlerian, and here the two of them combine to give possibly the greatest, most moving performance of the final _Abschied_ that I have ever heard. How anyone could possibly listen to it dry-eyed is beyond me.


----------



## omega

*Copland*
_Fanfare for the Common Man_
Aaron Copland | London Symphony Orchestra








*Bernstein*
_Serenade after Palto's Symposium_
Itzhak Perlman | Seiji Ozawa | Boston Symphony Orchestra








*Bloch*
_Schelomo_
Mischa Maïsky | Leonard Bernstein | Israel Philharmonic Orchestra








*Suk*
_Symphony No.2 "Asrael"_
Vladimir Ashkenazy | Helsinki Philharmonic Orchestra


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Davis is, for me, _hors concours_ in Berlioz. Where conductors before him had tried to tame Berlioz's genius, smoothing out its contours, Davis revels in the music's strangeness, its stark originality, which strikes you even today.

This morning I'm listening to some of the works on this set. The _Symphonie Fantastique_ (here with the Royal Concertgebouw) suffers a little from its popularity, but Davis, yet again, brings out the work's vivid contrasts, reveling in its weirdness. It seems incredible that this symphony was composed in 1830, a mere six years after the first performance of Beethoven's 9th.

Following up with the more rarely heard _Grande Symphonie Funebre et Trimophale_, another work of great originality, finishing up with a group of Berlioz's sparkling overtures.


----------



## omega

elgars ghost said:


> [


Hilarious cover art!


----------



## dwindladwayne

*Dmitrij Dmitrievič Šostakovič*
Symphony n. 12 in D minor conducted by Neeme Jarvi
A very long journey!


----------



## SimonNZ

Stravinsky's The Rake's Progress - cond. composer


----------



## elgar's ghost

omega said:


> Hilarious cover art!


I think it's great. Would love to see the same artist do a caricature of a furrow-browed Stockhausen. :lol:


----------



## Pugg

​
*Ravel* : Piano concertos
*Zimmerman / Boulez *


----------



## Vasks

_All American_

*Gershwin - Overture to "Primrose" (McGlinn/EMI)
MacDowell - Lamia (Klein/EMI)
Q. Porter - Dance in Three-Time (Hegyi/New World)
Schuman - Dances: Divertimento for Winds & Percussion (Westwood Qnt/Crystal)
Higdon - blue cathedral (Spano/Telarc)*


----------



## csacks

Cold and Dark Monday Morning! Something energetic and strong is needed. I decided for Haydn´s SQ Op 64, 4, 5 (The Lark) and 6, played by The Lindsays. First time to listen this quartet, a very nice finding. Thanks to Spotify.


----------



## maestro267

*George Lloyd*: The Vigil of Venus
Carolyn James (soprano), Thomas Booth (tenor)
Orchestra & Chorus of Welsh National Opera/George Lloyd


----------



## bejart

Francesco Barsanti (ca.1690-1772): Flute Sonata in G Minor, Op.1, No.3

Arcadia: Christoph Ehrsam, flute -- Eunice Brandao, viola -- Attilio Cremonesi, harpsichord


----------



## MrTortoise

Tomaso Albinoni
Concertos, Op. 9, Nos 1, 2, and 3

The Academy of Ancient Music
Christopher Hogwood, cond


----------



## Pugg

​*Ravel/Satie
Alexandre Tharaud *


----------



## Cesare Impalatore

Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 21
Géza Anda

In the mood for some classic stuff today.


----------



## DiesIraeCX

*Berg / Webern*

I've decided I will dedicate this week (or more) to *Alban Berg* and *Anton Webern*, both of these great box sets are Spotify, so lucky me. 

Two questions before I continue: First, of the 2nd Viennese School composers, was Mahler's influence the most evident in Berg? Second, there are two Webern box-sets, the *Sony *one is fairly cheap on Amazon (about 6$), the *Deutsche Grammophon* set is around 25$. You have any preferences as to which box-set is superior?

*Alban Berg*: _Piano Sonata, Op. 1_ (Daniel Barenboim) - why they chose Barenboim over Pollini I'll never know.
*Anton Webern*: _Six Pieces for Orchestra, Op. 6, Original Version (1909)_ - Berliner Philharmoniker
*Anton Webern*: _Transcription of Bach's Musical Offering, BWV 1079, Fuga Ricercata 6 Voci_


----------



## pmsummer

VOX COSMICA
*Hildegard von Bingen*
Hirundo Maris
Arianna Savall - Voice, Medieval Harp, Italian Triple Harp, Lyra, Tibetan Singing Bowl
Petter Udland Johansen - Voice, Hardingfele, Lyra, Fiddle, Monochord
Andreas Spindler - Flutes, Fiddle, Romain Bells, Colascione, Tromba Marina, Voice
Anke Spindler - Nyckelharpa, Fiddles, Viola da Gamba, Voice
David Mayoral - Santur, Percussion, Romain Bells, Voice

Carpe Diem Records


----------



## csacks

Listening to Borodin SQ, still with The Lindsays. The Andante in the second one is marvelous.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

It is arguable whether this version of the opera, which presents the score exactly as written, with minimal embellishments, no cadenza in the Mad Scene, scenes in the original (higher) keys (meaning we get no interpolated stratospheric top notes) represents what the composer expected or is actually a misrepresentation of original performance practice.

Whatever side you come down on, there is much to enjoy in this set, not least Caballe's beautifully sung Lucia. It might be somewhat modest in terms of vocal display, certainly as compared to versions featuring Callas and Sutherland, but her singing is unfailingly lovely. There is a certain tragic grandeur about all she does, though it can be of the generic rather than specific type we get from Callas. The lack of those top notes in the Mad Scene bothered me not one bit, by the way.

Carreras is a superb Edgardo, one of the best on disc. It was recorded when his voice was at its golden-toned best, and he is always passionately involved, quite thrilling in the finale to Act II. His final scene is beautifully and plaintively sung. Definitely Carreras at his best.

Vicente Sardinero is a somewhat monochrome Enrico, nowhere near as interesting as Gobbi or Panerai, who sang the role with Callas, but Samuel Ramey is excellent as Raimondo.

Lopez-Cobos takes a serious approach to the score, but I did find his speeds occasionally too slow. Still, this is a very interesting set and one worth hearing as an alternative to Callas and Sutherland, both of whom, for very different reasons, remain as far as I'm concerned, well above the competition.


----------



## Pugg

​*Bellini : Norma .*
*Souliotis/ del Monaco/ Cossotto / Cava.*


----------



## elgar's ghost

I'm enjoying my Stravinsky sessions - and plenty more goodies to come.


----------



## Easy Goer

Federico Mompou Silent Music - Jenny Lin piano


----------



## TwoPhotons

*Bax: The Symphonies, BBC Philharmonic conducted by Vernon Handley*


----------



## Marschallin Blair

_Ballet Suite No. 1_










DSCH 1- I like this fun little symphony.

"_Dimitri Shostakovich, young Russian leader of the musical intelligentsia_"- he must have been chuffed.

Great Chandos recorded sound.










I'm not a big fan of Blomstedt's tepid reading of the Nielsen _Fifth_, but the engineered sound of the bass response in the march section of the first movement is fantastic.


----------



## Mahlerian

DiesIraeCX said:


> Two questions before I continue: First, of the 2nd Viennese School composers, was Mahler's influence the most evident in Berg?


Mahler was beloved of all three of the major composers of the Second Viennese School, and his influence can be felt in all of their works at various times, but if one composer in the 20th century is Mahler's true successor, it's Berg. I can imagine that Mahler would have been the ideal interpreter of Wozzeck and the Three Pieces for Orchestra.



DiesIraeRx said:


> Second, there are two Webern box-sets, the *Sony *one is fairly cheap on Amazon (about 6$), the *Deutsche Grammophon* set is around 25$. You have any preferences as to which box-set is superior?


I prefer the DG set overall, especially in the later songs, and it offers a good deal more content by including many works not published during Webern's lifetime (from all stages of his career, not merely early), but the Sony set does have a lot of good performances on it. I suggest comparing a few pieces and seeing what you think.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

A change of pace, continent and century as I move from nineteenth century Italian opera to twentieth century American ballet music. David Zinman's sparkling performance of Copland's Wild West ballets, _Rodeo_ and _Billy the Kid_, coupled to latin favourites _El Salon Mexico_ and _Danzon Cubano_.


----------



## EDaddy

Ah... Schubert. What perfect music to compliment my cup of coffee.


----------



## SixFootScowl

Absolutely wonderful singing on this:


----------



## MagicMark

Bach, Suite in G Minor for Solo Flute, BWV995:Irelude, Dakko Petrinjak


----------



## Marschallin Blair

GregMitchell said:


> A change of pace, continent and century as I move from nineteenth century Italian opera to twentieth century American ballet music. David Zinman's sparkling performance of Copland's Wild West ballets, _Rodeo_ and _Billy the Kid_, coupled to latin favourites _El Salon Mexico_ and _Danzon Cubano_.


I haven't heard any of Zinman's Copland but I imagine he'd do something like the gun fight music from the _Billy the Kid_ ballet pretty powerfully- given his treatment of Barber.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

EDaddy said:


> View attachment 69854
> 
> 
> Ah... Schubert. What perfect music to compliment my cup of coffee.


. . . _or_ triple espresso, _or_ caramel macchiato- there's a lot of variation with that theme of caffeinated _Gemutlichkeit_ in Schubert.


----------



## DiesIraeCX

Thanks Mahlerian, by the way, I noticed the second quote has my username as DiesIraeRx, :lol: In any event, the _prescription_ is more Berg and Webern.


----------



## Manxfeeder

DiesIraeCX said:


> Second, there are two Webern box-sets, the *Sony *one is fairly cheap on Amazon (about 6$), the *Deutsche Grammophon* set is around 25$. You have any preferences as to which box-set is superior?


Only $25? Wow, grab it. I have both sets. Personally, I think the later recordings are more true to Webern; they are allowed to breathe. The first box set seems too clinical to me, as if Boulez wanted to purge Webern of his Vienniese influences. But both sets have the cream of the crop in performers, so if you spring for both of them, you're still paying less than what I paid for the first box set when it first came out.


----------



## Cosmos

First, listening to a piece on my iPod I unjustly neglect: Rachmaninov's Sonata for Cello&Piano










Then, decided to check out a work I saw my city's radio station playing. I'm going to listen to it off youtube, since I missed the begining. Anyway, a work by yet another composer whose name I'll probably never pronounce correctly 

Vorisek - Symphony in D
Jiri Belohlavek conducting the Prague Philharmonic


----------



## Morimur

*Juan Gutiérrez de Padilla - Missa Mexicana (The Harp Consort, King)*


----------



## opus55

Purcell: King Arthur


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Marschallin Blair said:


> I haven't heard any of Zinman's Copland but I imagine he'd do something like the gun fight music from the _Billy the Kid_ ballet pretty powerfully- given his treatment of Barber.


A bit underwhelming, to be honest. The disc scores mostly for the orchestral playing and the wonderfully crisp syncopations.


----------



## brotagonist

I finished up with Haydn PCs (Richter), Ravel Piano Works (Entremont) and Shostakovich Symphony 13 (Haitink/Concertgebouw) yesterday evening and this morning.

Finally, one of the new ones!









Messiaen Poèmes pour Mi; 7 Haiku; Réveille des Oiseaux
Boulez/Cleveland

This is my main listening project for today, getting 'seriouser' as the evening darkens  It's too sunny out to be very serious presently


----------



## papsrus

Beethoven No. 3 (Eroica)
Celibidache, Munich Philharmonic


----------



## Itullian

papsrus said:


> Beethoven No. 3 (Eroica)
> Celibidache, Munich Philharmonic
> 
> View attachment 69856


Awesome set.


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1992. The album cover pic of Mount St. Helens was taken some time after it blew its top on May 18, 1980.

View attachment 69857


----------



## papsrus

Itullian said:


> Awesome set.


I'll say! 

Well, I can't say at this point, as the "Symphonies" box just arrived. But if it's anything like the Bruckner set, I'll be in seventh heaven. Celibidache, unknown to me a month ago, and the Munich Philharmonic are sensational in almost everything I've heard so far.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

I love Previn's RVW _Pastoral Symphony_. I wish a re-engineered version would come out. It always takes me to that good bucolic place.

I was on a big family road trip once _en route _to Oregon and going through the California Central Valley at two in the morning. Everyone in my car was sleeping and I had this symphony on. The fog was really thick in parts and I was in the middle of nowhere. The music and the beautiful dead calm just worked so perfectly with the music. I just luxuriated in it.


----------



## pmsummer

OBOE CONCERTOS
*Antonio Vivaldi*
Stephen Hammer, Frank De Bruine - oboes
Eric Hoeprich, Antony Pay - clarinets
The Academy of Ancient Music
Christopher Hogwood - director

Editions L'Oiseau-Lyre


----------



## EDaddy

Marschallin Blair said:


> . . . _or_ triple espresso, _or_ caramel macchiato- there's a lot of variation with that theme of caffeinated _Gemutlichkeit_ in Schubert.


True dat, Marschallin Blair!


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 2002, 2004.

View attachment 69858


----------



## Marschallin Blair

EDaddy said:


> True dat, Marschallin Blair!


_Forealiously?_

_;D_

Schubert and sherbert for all.


----------



## tortkis

Gavin Bryars: I Have Heard It Said That a Spirit Enters (CBC Records)








Holly Cole (vocal on Three Songs)
Gavin Bryars (double bass)
CBC Radio Orchestra / Owen Underhill
Gwen Hoebig (violin on Violin Concerto)

Holly Cole's vocal is wonderful!


----------



## Morimur

*VA - (1997) Music of Indonesia 14*










_Music of Indonesia 14; Lombok, Kalimantan, Banyumas (Little-known Forms of Gamelan & Wayang) _


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

F. J. Haydn - Symphony No. 103 in E-Flat Major, 'Drumroll'; Symphony No. 104 in D Major, 'London'; Symphony No. 102 in B-Flat Major (Günther Herbig; Dresdner Philharmonie).









Herbig has such a wonderful and fluid orchestral sound in these recordings. Very bright and joyous interpretations, imo.


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

SiegendesLicht said:


> Actually the proper name is "Lied der Deutschen" or "Deutschlandlied", and it was composed and used as the anthem by the 19th century liberal-democratic nationalists, long before nazi Germany. And Haydn first wrote the music for the Austrian emperor, to be used as an Austrian anthem, not a German one.


Well, it was called the 'Deutschlandlied' later - Haydn originally wrote the melody to fit the lyrics to the song 'Gott erhalte Franz den Kaiser':

Melody[edit]

Portrait of Haydn by Thomas Hardy, 1792
Main article: Gott erhalte Franz den Kaiser
The melody of the "Deutschlandlied" was originally written by Joseph Haydn in 1797 to provide music to the poem "Gott erhalte Franz den Kaiser" ("God save Franz the Emperor") by Lorenz Leopold Haschka. The song was a birthday anthem honouring Francis II (1768-1835), Habsburg emperor of Austria, and was intended as a parallel to the British "God Save the King".
It has been conjectured that Haydn took the first four measures of the melody from a Croatian folk song. Supporters of this theory note that a similar melody appears in a composition by Telemann.[2] This hypothesis has never achieved unanimous agreement; the alternative theory is that Haydn's original tune was adapted from a folk song.
The same melody was later used by Haydn as the basis for the second movement (poco adagio cantabile) of his Opus 76 No. 3, a string quartet, often called the "Emperor" or "Kaiser" quartet. The melody in this movement is also termed the "Emperor's Hymn."

At any rate, I just don't like the 'Deutschland über alles' mentality and wanted to underscore that Haydn did not write the music to fit these lyrics. Germany is a great country, but we all know what that mentality led to.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Webern, 6 Pieces for Orchestra, Passacaglia, Musical Offering, Im Somerwind*


----------



## Eramirez156

Rumors of the death of Nicolai Gedda, fortunately untrue, I felt the need to dig out this record.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

SiegendesLicht said:


> Actually the proper name is "Lied der Deutschen" or "Deutschlandlied", and it was composed and used as the anthem by the 19th century liberal-democratic nationalists, long before nazi Germany. And Haydn first wrote the music for the Austrian emperor, to be used as an Austrian anthem, not a German one.


Isn't "liberal-democratic-nationalist" a triple oxymoron?

Individual rights aren't subject to the whims of majority vote and nationalism isn't democratic.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

I love the sprightliness of Kissin's Haydn. I wish he would do more.










Prokofiev _Third Piano Concerto_


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

Hm, it's a bit hard to read on the cover - which sonatas are these? Kissin and Haydn - sounds interesting .


----------



## Heliogabo

*Haydn string quartets*

I see a lot of Haydn here. 
Last weekend and today I've been listening a lot of Haydn's quartets from this wonderful set:









Buchberger quartet's playing is lovely and the sound is really great.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

HaydnBearstheClock said:


> Hm, it's a bit hard to read on the cover - which sonatas are these? Kissin and Haydn - sounds interesting .


They're the _Sonata in A Major_ and the _Piano Sonata in E-flat Major._


----------



## Eramirez156

*Barber: Knoxville " Summer of 1915"*
Eleanor Steber
William Strickland 
Dumbarton Oaks Chamber Orchestra

Another thread on TC caused me listen to Knoxville again it has been a few years, this morning I listened to Upshaw's recording. Next up is the Leontyne Price recording.


----------



## schigolch




----------



## Le Peel




----------



## pmsummer

brotagonist said:


> These are loose, live interpretations of 5 of the works from the _Aus den sieben Tagen_ cycle by Stockhausen, but you'd never know it. The ensemble Zeitkratzer reproduces all electronics and instrumentation acoustically. Positively incandescent!
> 
> View attachment 69836
> 
> 
> Stockhausen: from Aus den sieben Tagen
> Zeitkratzer


Interesting ensemble. They've also recorded an acoustic (at least, instrumental) version of Lou Reed's Metal Machine Music.


----------



## Mahlerian

Schoenberg: Five Pieces for Piano, op. 23
Glenn Gould









Takemitsu: A Way A Lone
New Zealand String Quartet


----------



## omega

*Schoenberg*
_Suite, op.39_
_Verklärte Nacht_
_3 Pieces_
Ensemble InterContemporain | Pierre Boulez


----------



## senza sordino

It's Victoria Day here, a holiday for most, where we celebrate a 19th Century Queen and empire. I'll take the day off whatever the reason.

Two days of listening:

LvB String Quartets #8 & 9
View attachment 69870


Brahms Serenades 
View attachment 69871


LvB violin sonata #7, Brahms #2, Penderecki la Follia, Kriesler Schön Rosmarin, Caprice viennois, Liebesleid, Brahms Hungarian dances 1&2&5, Mozart K481, Fauré #1, Previn #2 (world premier recording and really nice), Massenet Meditation, Ravel habanera, Debussy Beau Soir
View attachment 69872


Dvorak Concerto for violin and orchestra, romance in Fm, Mazurek in Em, Humoresque 
View attachment 69873


Delius Brigg Fair, in a summer garden, the walk to the paradise garden, north country sketches, Florida suite (my favourite), two aquarelles, on hearing the first cuckoo in Spring, summer night on the river, dance rhapsody no 1&2
View attachment 69874


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Schoenberg, Die Glückliche Hand*

My car window was down all day, and this was sitting on my car seat, and nobody stole it. Amazing!


----------



## Eramirez156

Manxfeeder said:


> *Schoenberg, Die Glückliche Hand*
> 
> My car window was down all day, and this was sitting on my car seat, and nobody stole it. Amazing!
> 
> View attachment 69875


Your lucky I wasn't around. I saw *Die Glückliche Hand* several years ago in Leipzig along with *Erwartung* and*Von heute auf morgem*, a Schoenberg triple bill, loved it.


----------



## pmsummer

6 SUITEN FÜR VIOLONCELLO SOLO
BWV 1007-1012
*Johann Sebastian Bach*
Pierre Fournier - cello

Archiv Produktion


----------



## Alfacharger

Symphony #6 by Robert Simpson.


----------



## SimonNZ

Haydn's Symphonies 62 and 63 "La Roxelane" - Antal Dorati, cond.


----------



## bejart

Haydn: Symphony No.102 in B Flat

Sir Colin Davis conducting the Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra


----------



## George O

Wood said:


> My short season of listening to recordings of Fritz Reiner / Chicago SO from the O Hall, Chicago ends with Van Cliburn doing R Schumann's Piano Concerto in A Minor and Beethoven's fifth Piano Concerto.
> 
> I enjoy listening to Van Cliburn, particularly where the piano isn't too far forward, like in these recordings from 1960 and 1961. However, I have only heard him whilst young, soon after his Russian breakthrough. Are his later recordings worth listening to?


I much prefer early Van Cliburn.


----------



## AClockworkOrange

*Wagner: Orchestral Highlights
Klaus Tennstedt & the London Philharmonic Orchestra*​







A glorious set of recordings all live from the 1992 proms, the Rienzi and Tannhauser stand out a great deal and the Overture from Die Meistersinger comes within a breath of rivalling Wilhelm Furtwangler - high praise indeed.

Listening to this recording, it compares surprisingly well with his Berliner Philharmoniker recordings. The atmosphere is wonderful.

It really saddens me that Tennstedt never had the opportunity to record the full Operas. It would have been truly fascinating to listen to what he could have produced - particularly with the London Philharmonic Orchestra. That said, it makes me treasure this collection - alongside his Berlin recordings and the London Philharmonic's Concert DVD in Japan - a great deal more.


----------



## SimonNZ

Debussy's Children's Corner, Suite Bergamasque etc - Angela Hewitt, piano


----------



## opus55

Brahms: Piano Concerto No.1










Dvorak: String Quartet in C Major, Op.61


----------



## hpowders

George O said:


> I much prefer early Van Cliburn.


I saw and heard him do the Tchaikovsky Concerto No. 1 "live". I will never forget that.


----------



## Le Peel




----------



## papsrus

Earlier: 
Mahler, No. 5
Klaus Tennstedt, London Philharmonic Orchestra
Recorded live, Royal Festival Hall, 1989

Followed by Nos. 1 & 2, from the studio recordings on this set. Fidelity was a bit thin on the live No. 5 -- nothing to fuss about really, but the sound is noticeably fuller on the studio recordings of Nos. 1 & 2. Some chatter among amazon reviewers about which of the works on this set were remastered and which weren't, so that may have something to do with the difference.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

I just got the Vaclav Neumann _Rusalka_ in the mail this afternoon. He has beautiful control of his orchestra. The drama of the conducting is a solid 'B.' The recording quality is excellent for a 1983 digital recording with a good amount of depth to the sound stage but with the majority of the principals being miked up front. Gabriela Benackova has a handsome and sometimes beautiful voice with excellent elocution and a sold dramatic sense. The choruses of the watersprites are played a bit too unrambunctiously for me, as compared, say with the Mackerras. I prefer Benackova's drama and delivery to Rene Fleming's, but prefer Fleming's timbre and legato to Benackova's.

I still haven't found a_ Rusalka_ that does it for me but the Mackerras would still be my first choice by default.


----------



## Pugg

​*Beethoven* : Piano concertos 3&4
*Zimmerman / Bernstein *


----------



## opus55

Bax: Violin Concerto










Never a dull moment in Bax Violin Concerto. A first rate performance.

Mozart: Le Nozze Di Figaro










Now craving for some voice and classical melodies.


----------



## Pugg

Eramirez156 said:


> View attachment 69869
> 
> 
> *Barber: Knoxville " Summer of 1915"*
> Eleanor Steber
> William Strickland
> Dumbarton Oaks Chamber Orchestra
> 
> Another thread on TC caused me listen to Knoxville again it has been a few years, this morning I listened to Upshaw's recording. Next up is the Leontyne Price recording.


Excellent:tiphat: recording .


----------



## tortkis

Hans Abrahamsen: Schnee (2006-08) - ensemble recherche (Winter & Winter)








This music gives me the feeling of creative improvisation, which I like a lot.


----------



## brotagonist

I finally caught up with the random algorithm  Often, I save the non-classical choices until Sunday... and since today is a holiday... I had forgotten how much I enjoy the Beatles! I played the disc twice  Like I predicted, I wouldn't be seriously exploring Messiaen until it starts to get dark. Coming up in a few minutes (Johnson Mountain Boys are winding up):









Messiaen Poèmes pour Mi; Sept Haïkaï; Réveil des oiseaux
Boulez/Cleveland


----------



## KenOC

John Adams, El Dorado. No more Mr. Nice Guy from John!


----------



## SimonNZ

Britten's The Turn Of The Screw - cond. composer


----------



## Becca

My commute music for the day was the 1955 Klemperer recordings of Beethoven's 5th & 7th symphonies. These predate his stereo cycle and are not the slow tempi that we came to expect. The recordings were originally released only in mono until a stereo tape of the 7th was discovered. Maybe tomorrow I should listen to the later versions in order to get more MPM (miles per movement) 

One aside, in listening to the stereo 7th I was struck, as I so often have been in the past, by just how much more of the interplay that we here when the violins are divided left/right, definitely a case of divide and conquer!


----------



## Becca

Marschallin Blair said:


> I'm not a big fan of Blomstedt's tepid reading of the Nielsen _Fifth_, but the engineered sound of the bass response in the march section of the first movement is fantastic.


tepid? Tepid?? TEPID??? Surely you jest!! If you want tepid, listen to what Zinman did to it with the Berlin Phil!


----------



## Becca

maestro267 said:


> *George Lloyd*: The Vigil of Venus
> Carolyn James (soprano), Thomas Booth (tenor)
> Orchestra & Chorus of Welsh National Opera/George Lloyd


Anyone who listens to George Lloyd, particularly his (relatively) lesser known works, gets points in my book


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Becca said:


> tepid? Tepid?? TEPID??? Surely you jest!! If you want tepid, listen to what Zinman did to it with the Berlin Phil!


Have you heard Ole Schmidt or Bernstein do it?

They're my battle standards.


----------



## Pugg

*Chopin : Alexandre Tharaud *​


----------



## Becca

Marschallin Blair said:


> Have you heard Ole Schmidt or Bernstein do it?
> 
> They're my battle standards.


Ohh yes, I got to know the piece via the Bernstein in the 60's and later got a copy of the Schmidt/LSO ... Blomstedt trumps both


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Becca said:


> *My commute music for the day was the 1955 Klemperer recordings of Beethoven's 5th & 7th symphonies. These predate his stereo cycle and are not the slow tempi that we came to expect.* The recordings were originally released only in mono until a stereo tape of the 7th was discovered. Maybe tomorrow I should listen to the later versions in order to get more MPM (miles per movement)
> 
> One aside, in listening to the stereo 7th I was struck, as I so often have been in the past, by just how much more of the interplay that we here when the violins are divided left/right, definitely a case of divide and conquer!
> 
> View attachment 69884





















I find so much of Klemperer's stereophonic recorded legacy so flat-lining slow, except, as you pointed out, for some of his work from the fifties. I really like the vivacity he brings to his _Eine kleine Nachtmusik_ from around the same time period.

Curiously enough, the live '62 Covent Garden _Zauberflote_ of his has some fast tempi as well- one would never guess it was Klemperer at the helm.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Becca said:


> Ohh yes, I got to know the piece via the Bernstein in the 60's and later got a copy of the Schmidt/LSO ... *Blomstedt trumps both*


In the same way Tiny Tim trumps Franco Corelli.

Or did Blomstedt even show up for the fight?


----------



## Becca

Marschallin Blair said:


> I find so much of Klemperer's stereophonic recorded legacy so flat-lining slow, except, as you pointed out, for some of his work from the fifties. I really like the vivacity he brings to his _Eine kleine Nachtmusik_ from around the same time period.
> 
> Curiously enough, the live '62 Covent Garden _Zauberflote_ of his has some fast tempi as well- one would never guess it was Klemperer at the helm.


Listen to his Mozart Horn Concerti with Alan Civil ... they are fun!


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Becca said:


> Listen to his Mozart Horn Concerti with Alan Civil ... they are fun!


Big 'Roger Wilco' on that.

_;D
_


----------



## brotagonist

DiesIraeCX said:


> Two questions before I continue: First, of the 2nd Viennese School composers, was Mahler's influence the most evident in Berg? Second, there are two Webern box-sets, the *Sony *one is fairly cheap on Amazon (about 6$), the *Deutsche Grammophon* set is around 25$. You have any preferences as to which box-set is superior?


I don't know if your questions have been answered... and I probably cannot 

With respect to the second question, all I can say is that I have had the earlier set since it came out in the early '90s and I like it. I have not heard the newer one. I had a similar query a while back and started this thread, that might give you more information:

Webern: Complete Edition (Boulez #2)


----------



## brotagonist

brotagonist said:


> View attachment 69882
> 
> 
> Messiaen Poèmes pour Mi; Sept Haïkaï; Réveil des oiseaux
> Boulez/Cleveland


Gasp!  I almost didn't buy this!

I wasn't sure about the Poèmes pour Mi. I had read somewhere that Messiaen was not a very good poet. It turns out that this is _very_ nice! I had heard Harawi when I was 20ish and I wasn't taken by it (it's long overdue for me to hear it again ). I have never heard the Songs of Earth and Heaven and the other vocal works. In short, I know little about his vocal works.

The 7 Haikus are marvellous. It is a work from the early '60s, so he's really gotten into his style by this point. It's the Japanese influences that are the attractions that make this piece unique in Messiaen's œuvre.

Réveil, from the '50s, is an old favourite that I know from a Cadide Vox LP (paired with Oiseaux exotiques, I believe). It sounds like a strongly serial piece and it is enchanting to hear birdsong patterning. Fascinating.


----------



## Guest

Holy cow! Another baroque stunner! From 1682!!! This thing is the musical equivalent of a big summer blockbuster movie. It totally kicks Jean-Fery Rebel's butt!










I sampled in full all thirty-one tracks on iTunes before buying - very rare for me. I just couldn't stop listening to it. My jaw is on the floor.

Look anywhere you like -- this thing got awesome reviews. And still no one's ever heard of it.

My only regret is I can't find the libretto.


----------



## elgar's ghost

The final instalment of my Stravinsky survey - this time it's the operas (apart from the Flood, which I don't have), the songs and all the sacred works apart from a couple of the later ones which weren't on the Stravinsky Edition (but which happened to be on a Naxos disc that I listened to yesterday). I can't recall ever listening to so much Stravinsky over the course of a few days at the exclusion of all else, but I've had a terrific time of it.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Paganini* : Violin concerto no 4
*Accardo*/ Dutoit


----------



## SimonNZ

Bernstein's Serenade - Anne-Sophie Mutter, violin, Andre Previn, cond.


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

Marschallin Blair said:


> They're the _Sonata in A Major_ and the _Piano Sonata in E-flat Major._


Haha, I think Haydn has several in those keys, I needs numbers .

F. J. Haydn - String Quartet Op. 74 No. 1 in C Major (Kodály Quartet).


----------



## Pugg

​
Bizet: L'Arlésienne Suite No. 1
Lalo: Le roi d'Ys - Overture
Bizet: L'Arlésienne Suite No. 2
Massenet: Thaïs


----------



## AClockworkOrange

*Ludwig Van Beethoven: Symphonies No. 1 & 6
Maestro Otto Klemperer & the Philharmonia*​







The more I listen too Maestro Klemperer's Beethoven, the greater my appreciation becomes for his approach. Power, grace and clarity are gloriously abundant.


----------



## Marilyn

Handel Keyboard Suites - S. Richter, A. Gavrilov


----------



## hpowders

Arnold Schoenberg Piano Concerto
Mitsuko Uchida, piano
Cleveland Orchestra
Pierre Boulez

Incredible!


----------



## MrTortoise

Marschallin Blair said:


> I'm not a big fan of Blomstedt's tepid reading of the Nielsen _Fifth_, but the engineered sound of the bass response in the march section of the first movement is fantastic.


This recording in on the way, completing my Blomstedt/San Francisco Nielsen set. I'm looking forward to the 5th!


----------



## bejart

Arcangelo Corelli (1653-1713): Concerto Grosso in C Minor, Op.6, No.3

Adrian Shepherd conducting Cantilena


----------



## MrTortoise

Manxfeeder said:


> *Schoenberg, Die Glückliche Hand*
> 
> My car window was down all day, and this was sitting on my car seat, and nobody stole it. Amazing!
> 
> View attachment 69875


And where do you park....? Just kidding 

Though I did have a car stolen once, kids joy riding it seems, and the ruffians stole a stack of music from the back seat including both volumes of Beethoven Piano Sonatas, Henle edition even! The only thing they left was some crushed candy powder in the floor board of the back seat where one of the kids had stomped on some Sweet Tarts. I wish they could left the music instead!


----------



## csacks

The autumn is strongly noticed down here in Viña del Mar. Cold and foggy morning. Enjoying Sir E Elgar´s Nursery Suite, performed by Elgar himself conducting Sydney Symphony Orchestra. A beautiful piece, with some Ravelian reminiscences to me. Also The Enigma Variations, the Serenade for Strings and something named Dream Children.
To be honest, I declare myself not a big fan of Elgar´s music, but this is indeed beautiful. Just to mention how noxious prejudices may be.


----------



## Pugg

TELEMANN Suite in G major, Viola Concerto, Overture in D major;
(1977) TELEMANN Overture in C major 'Hamburger Ebb und Flut'


----------



## Heliogabo

*Jean Sibelius*
_Symphony No. 2 in D_
Hallé Orchestra
Sir John Barbirolli (cond.)


----------



## Vasks

_Russians resound....on vinyl_

*Tchaikovsky - Overture in F major (Lazarev/ABC Classics)
Rimsky-Korsakov - Song of Oleg the Wise (Khaikin/Melodiya Angel)
Miaskovsky - Symphony #21 (Gould/RCA)*


----------



## Vaneyes

May 18--belated birthday for *Goldmark* (1830), belated death days for* Albeniz* (1909), *Mahler* (1911).


----------



## George O

Ralph Vaughan Williams (1872-1958)

Fantasia on a Theme By Thomas Tallis

Fantasia on Greensleeves

Michael Tippett (1905-1998)










Concerto for double string orchestra

London Philharmonic Orchestra / Vernon Handley

on EMI Music for Pleasure (England), from 1974


----------



## DiesIraeCX

*Alban Berg: Chamber Concerto*

*Alban Berg*: _Chamber Concerto for Piano and Violin, with 13 Wind Instruments_ (*Zukerman, Barenboim with Pierre Boulez*)


----------



## Pugg

​*Bach* : Excerpts from The Notebook for Anna Magdalena Bach.
*Ameling / Leonhardt/ Linde *


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Mutter's ravishing first movement of Mozart's _Sinfonia Concertante_ is an addiction with me.


----------



## Easy Goer

Ferruccio Busoni - Piano Concerto, Op. 39, John Ogdon piano


----------



## millionrainbows

*Pauline Oliveros, Stuart Dempster, and Panaiotis: Deep Listening (New Albion CD)
*
I'm lucky I found this used, as all subsequent issues will be on CD-R.

What do you do when you're in a cathedral, or a disused underground water cistern with a 186-foot diameter and an amazing 45-second natural reverberation period? You write music that will sound good in that space. The music will probably sound best if it doesn't have a lot of root movement. Viola! The reason drone music exists, not just because these are old hippies!

Pauline Oliveros I am familiar with from her work in electronic music at the Columbia/Princeton electronic music center. Stuart Dempster I heard on an old Vox/Turnabout LP. It was rumored that he was the son of the garbage mogul who invented the "Dempsey Dumpster," or more precisely, the "Dempster Dumpmaster." He plays trombone, PVC didgeridoo, and garden hose.

Four very interesting drone pieces result from this. Fans of highly chromatic Late-Romanticism, such as Reger, early Schoenberg, and Zemlinsky will probably not be attracted.


----------



## Cosmos

For fun, I've decided to write little music reviews on my classical tumblr blog, picking pieces I hear on the radio which I've not heard of before.

A mandolin player [whose name I didn't catch. Dmitri something] played the fugues from Bach's second violin sonata and Bartok's violin solo sonata. I hadn't heard of the Bartok before, so I'm listening to it now, with Viktoria Mullova as the soloist





It's an awesome piece so far!


----------



## SiegendesLicht

SiegendesLicht said:


> *J.S. Bach* ... all performed by Münchener Bach-Chor, Münchener Bach-Orchester under Karl Richter and a selection of excellent singers including Kurt Moll, Dietrich Fischer-Diskau, Peter Schreier etc.
> 
> View attachment 69764


Some more of the same:

BWV 33 "Allein zu dir, Herr Jesu Christ"
BWV 38 "Aus tiefer Not schrei ich zu dir"
BWV 58 "Ach Gott, wie manches Herzeleid"
BWV 26 "Ach wie flüchtig, ach wie nichtig".

I admit, some of the lyrics make me cringe somewhat (the whole "ah woe is me poor sinner" deal), but the music and the voices are wonderful.


----------



## brotagonist

Teen musical reminiscences are fun  or embarrassing  I'm getting back to what interests me today... until next Sunday? :lol:









Tilbury, piano


----------



## Itullian

Incredible


----------



## Marschallin Blair

I just got the Janet Baker/Hickox cd yesterday- and I'm _THRILLED _over it.

This cd is outstanding in every way. Janet Baker's singing is so bright and beautiful on Respighi's _Aretusa_- and the _Three Botticelli Pictures_ is my favorite of all time (more than even the Geoffrey Simon performance with the Philharmonia on Cala). The Collins Classics engineered sound is absolutely PRIS-TINE sounding. One can hear all of the textures perfectly. The sound quality is so ravishing that I played the cd three times last night on a loop.

The way Hickox and Baker build-up that section from 03:50-04:30 on _Aretusa _is absolutely orgasmic. I'm so happy I have this cd.

Thank you Greg Mitchell for posting this.


----------



## jim prideaux

Vasks said:


> _Russians resound....on vinyl_
> 
> *Tchaikovsky - Overture in F major (Lazarev/ABC Classics)
> Rimsky-Korsakov - Song of Oleg the Wise (Khaikin/Melodiya Angel)
> Miaskovsky - Symphony #21 (Gould/RCA)*


could you be a little more specific about the Miaskovsky recording as I am unaware of it and would like to know more!


----------



## sdtom

I can only imagine the thrill it must have been for the son to conduct his father's music. Having said that the jury is still out on this one. I've started a thread in the orchestral section. If you hav experience with Jurovski let me know.
Tom


----------



## pmsummer

LOS PÁJAROS PERDIDOS
_The South American Project_
*L'Arpeggiata*
Christina Pluhar - director

Erato


----------



## jim prideaux

Beethoven-2nd Symphony performed by Harnoncourt ad the BPO.


----------



## Figleaf

*Berlioz, Grande Messe des Morts, conducted by Jean Fournet, 1944*










Recorded in occupied Paris in the beautiful church of St. Eustache, which I walked past daily when I visited Paris. Listening to this piece now because it's paired on this 3 CD set with a brilliant Damnation de Faust, also featuring the great tenor Georges Jouatte.


----------



## Itullian

The real deal


----------



## SiegendesLicht

Bach was very good, but this is much better:









Die Walküre, performed by the Berliner Philarmoniker and Herbert von Karajan.

Brilliant on all levels! That moment when Siegmund tells how he had lost his father in the forest and found only an empty wolf skin, and the leitmotiv of Walhalla is heard, signifying that was where his father had gone, makes my hair stand on end


----------



## sdtom

jim prideaux said:


> could you be a little more specific about the Miaskovsky recording as I am unaware of it and would like to know more!











I think this is what you're talking about. I have the LP but have never seen the CD Both are excellent and recommended.
Tom


----------



## omega

*Debussy*
_Préludes - Book II_
Krystian Zimerman








*Stravinsky*
_The Rite of Spring_
Pierre Boulez | The Cleveland Orchestra


----------



## opus55

Bax: Symphonies, Nos. 1 and 3
_BBC Philharmonic | Vernon Handley_










Hooked on Bax


----------



## George O

George Crumb (1929-)

Echoes of Time and the River

Merrill Ellis (1916-1981)

"Kaleidoscope" for Orchestra, Synthesizer, and Soprano

Joan Wall, mezzo-soprano (on Kaleidoscope)
The Louisville Orchestra / Jorge Mester

on Louisville Orchestra First Edition Records (Louisville, Kentucky), from 1971


----------



## Eramirez156

*Pietro Mascagni: Cavalleria rusticana*









Fiorenza Cossotto
Carlo Bergonzi 
Giangiacomo Guelfi

Teatro alla Scala
Herbert von Karajan


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1974 - '76.


----------



## EDaddy

The current state of things around here.


----------



## hpowders

Arnold Schoenberg Violin Concerto
Hilary Hahn, Esa-Pekka Salonen
Swedish Radio Symphony

Arnold Schoenberg Piano Concerto
Mitsuko Uchida, Pierre Boulez
Cleveland Orchestra

Falling asleep while watching cable news, I then played these consecutively and was wide awake again!

Stimulating for the mind and spirit!!


----------



## Eramirez156

jim prideaux said:


> could you be a little more specific about the Miaskovsky recording as I am unaware of it and would like to know more!


Morton Gould's Miaskovsky recording is with the Chicago Symphony Orchestra it is available on CD as part of the CSO box set *The First 100 Years * though this may be a live recording.

https://cso.org/Shop/Detail.aspx?id=348

I've been looking for this recording, myself.


----------



## SimonNZ

Haydn's Symphonies 64 and 65 - Antal Dorati, cond.


----------



## Alfacharger

On lp a "Fairy Tale" opera by Rutland Boughton, "The Immortal Hour".


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1973, 1970 - '83. Always a joy.


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

A most French Bon-bon served to perfection by an all-French cast.


----------



## D Smith

Some Strauss tonight courtesy of HVK and the Philharmonia. The sound in Don Juan is a bit thin but not bad in the others. This may be my favourite recording of Till Eulenspiegel- it's really full of life and mischief. Death and Transfiguration is also excellent and transports me away at the end. Recommended if you don't mind mono from the 50's.


----------



## Dave Whitmore

I've been away for a week and wasn't able to listen to any classical music at all! Argghhh! Now I'm intent on making up for lost time. I'm listening to my cd of Beethoven's Pastoral symphony conducted by Karajan and performed by the Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra. I love this version!


----------



## bejart

Carl Friedrich Abel (1723-1787): Symphony in B Flat, Op.17, No.5

Anthony Halstead conducting the Hanover Band


----------



## DiesIraeCX

*Alban Berg: Piano Sonata - Schumann: Dichterliebe*

*Robert Schumann*: Dichterliebe (Fritz Wunderlich)
*Alban Berg*: _Piano Sonata_ (Barenboim)
*Alban Berg*: _Lyric Suite, 3 Pieces for String Orchestra_


----------



## KenOC

Brahms Piano Sonata No. 3, Earl Wild. Heavy but good!


----------



## SimonNZ

"French Piano Recital" - Cecile Ousset, piano

replacing a much loved lp:


----------



## Vaneyes

Dave Whitmore said:


> *I've been away for a week and* *wasn't able to listen to any classical music at all*! Argghhh! Now I'm intent on making up for lost time. I'm listening to my cd of Beethoven's Pastoral symphony conducted by Karajan and performed by the Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra. I love this version!


"What we have here is failure to communicate. That'll be one night in the box."


----------



## Becca

millionrainbows said:


> *Pauline Oliveros, Stuart Dempster, and Panaiotis: Deep Listening (New Albion CD)
> *
> 
> Pauline Oliveros I am familiar with from her work in electronic music at the Columbia/Princeton electronic music center. Stuart Dempster I heard on an old Vox/Turnabout LP. It was rumored that he was the son of the garbage mogul who invented the "Dempsey Dumpster," or more precisely, the "Dempster Dumpmaster." He plays trombone, PVC didgeridoo, and garden hose.


I remember Pauline Oliveros when she was on the music department staff at the University of California at San Diego in the late 1960's. Although I was in the sciences, I took some music classes.


----------



## pmsummer

PIÈCES EN TRIO
_Pour les Flûtes, Violon & Dessus de Viole_
*Marin Marais*
Musica Pacifica

Virgin Veritas


----------



## pmsummer

millionrainbows said:


> *Pauline Oliveros, Stuart Dempster, and Panaiotis: Deep Listening (New Albion CD)
> *
> I'm lucky I found this used, as all subsequent issues will be on CD-R.
> 
> What do you do when you're in a cathedral, or a disused underground water cistern with a 186-foot diameter and an amazing 45-second natural reverberation period? You write music that will sound good in that space. The music will probably sound best if it doesn't have a lot of root movement. Viola! The reason drone music exists, not just because these are old hippies!
> 
> Pauline Oliveros I am familiar with from her work in electronic music at the Columbia/Princeton electronic music center. Stuart Dempster I heard on an old Vox/Turnabout LP. It was rumored that he was the son of the garbage mogul who invented the "Dempsey Dumpster," or more precisely, the "Dempster Dumpmaster." He plays trombone, PVC didgeridoo, and garden hose.
> 
> Four very interesting drone pieces result from this. Fans of highly chromatic Late-Romanticism, such as Reger, early Schoenberg, and Zemlinsky will probably not be attracted.


...and from your neck of the woods (Pauline), too!

I enjoy this recording immensely.


----------



## pmsummer

Once again, the Time/Space Continuum has betrayed me. And the bourbon.


----------



## DiesIraeCX

*Andreas Staier on Harpsichord*

Taking a break from Berg to explore some older music, performed by one of my favorite (forte)pianists, *Andreas Staier*, who's also an excellent harpsichordist, as evidence in this recording.

I love the program of this recording, from the Amazon description: "Keyboard virtuoso Andreas Staier presents "Pour passer la melancolie" (to pass the melancholy), a unique program of French Baroque harpsichord music. The works presented here are not simply compositions in deeply sorrowful or expressive registers, but also discourses in sound on vanity, art and music itself. Whether the composer luxuriates in melancholic disorder or attempts to remedy it..."

*Johann Jakob Froberger*: 
- Plaincte faite a Londres pour passer la Melancolie la quelle se joue lentement et a discretion, Suite XXX in A minor 
- Courante
- Sarabande
- Gigue

*Jean-Henri d'Anglebert*: Fugue grave pour l'Orgue. Fort lentement D minor(from Pieces de Clavecin)

*Johann Caspar Ferdinand-Fischer*: Toccata (Musicalischer Parnassus, de la Suite uranie D minor)


----------



## Weston

hpowders said:


> View attachment 69904
> 
> 
> Arnold Schoenberg Piano Concerto
> Mitsuko Uchida, piano
> Cleveland Orchestra
> Pierre Boulez
> 
> Incredible!


I've been trying to figure out whether or not you like this piece, hp.


----------



## opus55

*Sir Arnold Bax* (1883-1953)

Cello Concerto
Symphony No. 5


----------



## Marschallin Blair

'Easy elegance' or 'scary brilliance'?

I choose scary brilliance, myself.

Comparing and contrasting Anna Moffo's suave and beautifully sung "_Una voce poco fa_"- which of course is further graced by her youthful 1958 voice- with Callas' fluently-inflected, dramatically-compelling, and technically-brilliant performance is indeed instructive.

There really is more to great singing than just a beautiful voice- at least for singing that galvanizes me. Moffo's interpretation is a beautiful passing pleasantry. Callas' has me rewinding it over and over again.


----------



## SimonNZ

Harry Partch's Delusion Of The Fury


----------



## sdtom

What I have must be the original recording because it's not live.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

StlukesguildOhio said:


> A most French Bon-bon served to perfection by an all-French cast.


I **LOVE** this opera.


----------



## opus55

Marschallin Blair said:


> I **LOVE** this opera.


I came across that opera on amazon many times but didn't know it was an opera.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

opus55 said:


> I came across that opera on amazon many times but didn't know it was an opera.


Yeah, it used to be at See's Candy wedged in between the Divinity and the California Brittle. . . or was it 'Godiva'?- all of that sugar makes me light headed.


----------



## Weston

*Scriabin: Symphony No. 2 in C minor/major, Op. 29*
Vladimir Ashkenazy / Berlin Radio Symphony Orchestra










Sadly the opening of this is as inexplicable to me as much of Scriabin's work, though I began to relate to it as R. Strauss-like as it progressed. I especially enjoyed the bizarre flute decorations near the beginning of movement 3. That is totally unexpected. The brass blast finale has some nice headbanging moments.

*Bruch: Romance pour alto et orchestre, Op. 85*
Pascal Rophe / Orchestre Philharmonique De Liege Wallonie Bruxelles / Arnaud Thorette, viola










(Best image I could find. Must be out of print.)

It rarely gets more gushingly romantic than this. I feel this is more passionate than most of Bruch's music. Or maybe it's just an over the top performance wringing out whatever passion is to be found there.

*Schreker: Romantic Suite*
Uwe Mund / Lower Austrian Tonkünstler Orchestra










I usually listen to the fantastic Prelude to Memnon from this album, but I thought I'd give the Suite a chance. It isn't quite in the same league for me, but still enjoyable. I long for a better recording. In this one the strings get that brittle digital glare when in crescendo.


----------



## Pugg

​*Beethoven :* Symphony 7&5
V.P.- * Kleiber *


----------



## Marschallin Blair

> Weston: Sadly the opening of this is as inexplicable to me as much of Scriabin's work, though I began to relate to it as R. Strauss-like as it progressed. I especially enjoyed the bizarre flute decorations near the beginning of movement 3. That is totally unexpected. *The brass blast finale has some nice headbanging moments.*


Today Scriabin, tomorrow Sabaton.


----------



## Itullian

Mahler piano quartet movement
KUSC.ORG


----------



## Itullian

Mysterious Mountain
KUSC.ORG


----------



## Easy Goer

Maria Cebotari


----------



## opus55

Poulenc: Improvisations Nos. 1,2,3,6,7,8,12,13,15...










Sibelius: Piano Quartets










It's been another great listening night.


----------



## Itullian

Rach 2, Rubenstein, Reiner, CSO
KUSC.ORG


----------



## Pugg

​*Mozart : La Clemenza di Tito.*
*Berganza/ Krenn/ Popp/
*
István Kertész conducting.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Easy Goer said:


> Maria Cebotari












I love the raw power from her final scene to _Salome_.

More 'Elektra' than 'Salome'- but who cares?- its awesome.


----------



## Easy Goer

Marschallin Blair said:


> I love the raw power from her final scene to _Salome_.
> 
> More 'Elektra' than 'Salome'- but who cares?- its awesome.


Yes. I will pick up the Strauss disc in the near future. Unfortunately very few recordings. I found this to be another very good re-mastering job by Hanssler.


----------



## Lukecash12

For me, the heart of the mass has always been my favorite three choruses in the Credo, _et incarnatus est_, _crucifixus_, and _et resurrexit_. First the mystery, then the suffering and burial, and then His resurrection and eternal glory next to Heavenly Father. It starts around an hour and two minutes in.

For someone who hated learning Latin and despised teaching it even more, in my mind I can't think of a more, well it's hard to come up with a term for how this mass makes me feel. All I can say is thank you Bach. When my mother died this part of your mass resurrected me, you've been such a big part of my life. I can hardly go a day without one of your cantatas, and I'm sure that I'm not alone when I say that you've ministered to me like a pastor through many of the hardest times of my life. You've added as much substance and emotional tonic to my life as my closest family members.

Edit: I meant that Bach hated Latin, not me. He thought Latin classes were basically the same as poring over centuries old legumes. One could hardly blame him with such ridiculously difficult grammar.


----------



## Itullian

Paul Hindemith: Symphony "Mathis der Maler" 
Czech Philharmonic Orchestra / Jiri Belohlavek
KUSC.ORG


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Lukecash12 said:


> For me, the heart of the mass has always been my favorite three choruses in the Credo, _et incarnatus est_, _crucifixus_, and _et resurrexit_. First the mystery, then the suffering and burial, and then His resurrection and eternal glory next to Heavenly Father. It starts around an hour and two minutes in.
> 
> For someone who hated learning Latin and despised teaching it even more, in my mind I can't think of a more, well it's hard to come up with a term for how this mass makes me feel. All I can say is thank you Bach. When my mother died this part of your mass resurrected me, you've been such a big part of my life. I can hardly go a day without one of your cantatas, and I'm sure that I'm not alone when I say that you've ministered to me like a pastor through many of the hardest times of my life. You've added as much substance and emotional tonic to my life as my closest family members.
> 
> Edit: I meant that Bach hated Latin, not me. He thought Latin classes were basically the same as poring over centuries old legumes. One could hardly blame him with such ridiculously difficult grammar.


Hail Johann Sebastian!

I love it when music touches people in ineffably emotional ways.

Sorry about your mother's passing away- thank you for sharing.


----------



## tortkis

Sciarrino: Lo spazio inverso - ensemble recherche / Kwamé Ryan (Kairos)








Lo spazio inverso (1985) for flute, clarinet, celesta, violin and cello 
Muro d'orizzonte (1996) for flute, horn and clarinet
Omaggio a Burri (1995) for flute, clarinet and violin
Codex purpureus (1983) for string trio 
Introduzione all'oscuro (1981) for ensemble

Sciarrino's soundscape is very distinctive and addictive.


----------



## Mahlerian

Vaughan Williams: Serenade to Music*, Symphony No. 3 "Pastoral"
BBC Symphony Orchestra and Chorus, cond. Boult (*Cameron)









Debussy: Nocturnes
Cleveland Orchestra, cond. Boulez









Schoenberg: Book of the Hanging Gardens
Konrad Jarnot, Urs Liska


----------



## Pugg

Easy Goer said:


> Maria Cebotari


Very fine and _beautiful_ voice :tiphat:


----------



## Itullian

RVW Sym. no. 2, Handley, RLPO
KUSC.ORG


----------



## SimonNZ

Saariaho's Emile Suite - Karen Vourc'h, soprano, Marko Letonja, cond.


----------



## Medtnaculus

Already was a huge fan of Scriabin, but after listening through his entire output this past week I've got a new appreciation for the man. It's like I've discovered him all over again a second time!

Also listened to all of Mahler's colossal symphonies. I had lots of time due to revising for finals this week so it was the perfect opportunity for me to finally give them all a listen within such a short period. Outstanding.

I also discovered Abel Decaux. Though he only published Clairs de Lune it's already a new favourite of mine. Incredible foresight on his part, too.










Lastly I also found out about Guy Ropartz. Love upon first listen with his Prelude, Marine, and Chanson -- especially the Marine. Can anyone recommend me good similar pieces by him?


----------



## AClockworkOrange

*Ludwig Van Beethoven:
*
*Symphonies No. 2 & 4*
Leonard Bernstein & the Wiener Philharmoniker

*Symphonies No. 2 & 5*
Otto Klemperer & the Philharmonia















More Beethoven for me this morning. The Second and Fourth Symphonies have always struck me as being somewhat underrated - the Fourth suffering the spectacular misfortune of being bookended by the Eroica and the Fifth.

All three pieces are performed wonderfully here. That said, I think I actually have to give the edge in the Second Symphony to Otto Klemperer and the Philharmonia. That is not to slight the Bernstein recording which is a beautiful reading but for me, Klemperer seems to have a better grasp of the pieces structure. The Philharmonia play remarkably and compare favourably with the Wiener Philharmoniker.


----------



## hpowders

Weston said:


> I've been trying to figure out whether or not you like this piece, hp.


I do, Weston, I do! Ha! Ha!

But I never would have listened to this piece on my own. The "modern wing" of TC convinced me to try it and the Violin Concerto too.
I bought both as a virgin listener, not knowing what to expect and after struggling a bit at first, am delighted to say I enjoy them both!


----------



## Itullian

AClockworkOrange said:


> *Ludwig Van Beethoven:
> *
> *Symphonies No. 2 & 4*
> Leonard Bernstein & the Wiener Philharmoniker
> 
> *Symphonies No. 2 & 5*
> Otto Klemperer & the Philharmonia
> 
> View attachment 69967
> View attachment 69968
> 
> 
> More Beethoven for me this morning. The Second and Fourth Symphonies have always struck me as being somewhat underrated - the Fourth suffering the spectacular misfortune of being bookended by the Eroica and the Fifth.
> 
> All three pieces are performed wonderfully here. That said, I think I actually have to give the edge in the Second Symphony to Otto Klemperer and the Philharmonia. That is not to slight the Bernstein recording which is a beautiful reading but for me, Klemperer seems to have a better grasp of the pieces structure. The Philharmonia play remarkably and compare favourably with the Wiener Philharmoniker.


2 of my favorites


----------



## Pugg

​
*Tchaikovsky* : Symphony 5 
*Riccardo Muti *


----------



## elgar's ghost

Sibelius tone poems etc. plus one Stravinsky disc which I overlooked yesterday:


----------



## Schubussy

Beethoven - Cello Sonatas
Andras Schiff, Miklos Perenyi


----------



## bejart

Francesco Mancini (1672-1737): Flute Sonata No.10 in B Minor

Claudio Farrarini, flute -- Luigi Fontana, harpsichord


----------



## Pugg

​A very nice disc by *Lucia Popp *


----------



## pmsummer

VIOLIN CONCERTO TRILOGY
_No.1 - On the Nature of Love
No.2 - On the Nature of Harmony
No.3 - On the Nature of Peace_
*Robert Kyr*
Third Angle New Music Ensemble
Pacific Rim Gamelan
Ron Blessinger, Denise Huizenga - solo violins
Robert Kyr - conductor

New Albion


----------



## Pugg

​*Beethoven : Fidelio*.
disc two .....Kaufmann..... :tiphat:


----------



## Vaneyes

Sampling for *Clara Schumann* death day (1896).


----------



## Heliogabo

*Jean Sibelius*
_Works for violin and orchestra_
Tapiola Sinfonietta
Peka Kuusisto (violin & cond.)


----------



## schigolch




----------



## AClockworkOrange

*Beethoven's Second Symphony*, this time performed by *Sir Thomas Beecham and His Royal Philharmonic Orchestra*.

This is a dynamic interpretation full of beauty and vigour. Though vocal in preference for Mozart and a somewhat negative view on many of Beethovem's works, Beecham and his Orchestra deliver an incredible interpretation and performance.

If I were ranking recordings, then Klemperer and Beecham would be equally occupying the top spot, likely with Bernstein (Wiener) and Kempe vying equally for second (well technically third) place.


----------



## Vasks

_LPs_

*Heibner - Overture to a Commedia dell'arte (Vogt-Basel/B.I.E.M)
Vainberg - Trumpet Concerto (Dokschitser/Melodiya Angel)
Schuman - Symphony #5 (Bernstein/Columbia)*


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1989, 1989/0.


----------



## Pugg

​*Verdi: Requiem.*
Studer/ Zajic/Pavarotti/ Ramey.
Maestro Muti conducting.


----------



## Figleaf

*Berlioz, La Damnation de Faust, Prêtre/Gedda/Bacquier/Baker; La Mort de Cléopâtre*










My third complete Damnation de Faust on CD (fourth one, Georges Jouatte's second Faust, is on its way.) It's amazing how good all the versions of this opera are that I've heard- the others being highlights with Charles Panzera and José de Trevi, highlights with Nicolai Gedda, Gerard Souzay and Rita Gorr, and complete recordings conducted by Fournet in 1942/3 and Markevitch in 1958. Baker is probably the best of the Marguerites, though Gedda (despite being excellent) isn't quite as French or as nuanced as Jouatte or Verreau. Lovely performance of Cléopâtre by Janet Baker also, which is a piece I have heard today for the very first time.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

_Toujours perdrix_: Joan for the searing high ends and Edda for the drama _à outrance_


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Pendericki, Symphony No. 3*


----------



## DiesIraeCX

*Couperin - Staier*

*Louis Couperin*: _Suite in F Major_ (*Andreas Staier on Harpsichord*)

- Prelude
- Allemande Grave
- Courante
- Sarabande
- Chaconne
- Tombeau de M. de *Blancrocher* (is this where he got his username from? Hmm.)


----------



## Easy Goer

Benno Moiseiwitsch - Volume 2 Chopin Recordings


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Manxfeeder said:


> *Pendericki, Symphony No. 3*
> 
> View attachment 69973


Wasn't some of Penderecki's _Threnody _used in the Scorsese film _Shudder Island_?


----------



## Manxfeeder

Marschallin Blair said:


> Wasn't some of Penderecki's _Threnody _used in the Scorsese film _Shudder Island_?


I think it was the Passacaglia from the 3rd symphony.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Feldman, Piano and Orchestra, Coptic Light*

I have 900 pages to proofread. Feldman is a nice background focal/nonfocal point.


----------



## Taggart

Two souvenirs of a recent visit to York, bought second hand in Oxfam. Some overlap (RV428 and RV433) but both discs are excellent. The wind and brass disc includes transcriptions for trumpet. The flute disc has some excellent playing both on flute and Piccolo. The liner notes on both are limited but the music is superb.


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

F. J. Haydn - String Quartet Op. 76 No. 4 in B-Flat Major, 'Sunrise' (Takács Quartet).

Youtube: 




An excellent interpretation, imo.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Satie, Early Piano Works.*


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Mutter's last movement of Mozart's _Piano Trio No. 5 in E major_, K.542 is the _haute_-ist thing imaginable. I swear this music comes directly from heaven.










First movement


----------



## cwarchc

My box set arrived, from the USA this morning.
Just enjoying the 1st disc
Beethoven, Mozart & Mendelssohn
recorded in 1992


----------



## tortkis

Medtnaculus said:


> Lastly I also found out about Guy Ropartz. Love upon first listen with his Prelude, Marine, and Chanson -- especially the Marine. Can anyone recommend me good similar pieces by him?


I like his string quartets (No. 2 & 3) a lot. Very attractive, tuneful works.

Guy Ropartz: String Quartets Nos. 2 and 3 - Stanislas Quartet (Timpani)


----------



## millionrainbows

Vaneyes said:


> "What we have here is failure to communicate. That'll be one night in the box."


The man pictured above was an actor in Cool Hand Luke, but I think it was Morgan Woodward (in mirrored aviator sunglasses) who made that quote famous. I may be wrong, though.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Egon Wellesz, Symphony No. 9*


----------



## millionrainbows

Bartok, Piano Concertos, Gyorgy Sandor. This is a newer recording (1989) than his VOX release, and much better. Sandor was an early champion of Bartok's music.

*The earlier one on VOX...*


----------



## Eramirez156

More historical Wagner









*Rienzi*- Szenenfolge

Max Lorenz

Hilde Scheppan

Margarete Klose

from 1941


----------



## millionrainbows

I like this series.

Shostakovich seems to invite "narrative" listening; at least, the trappings of program music are there: contrasts, changes of mood, elements (such as tapping on the violin body) which invite metaphor (rapping on a door).

Thus, I always find myself imagining some grainy, black-and-white film imagery of Stalinist Russia, with ominous visitors at doors, repeating notes of frantic "phone calls" which ring and ring but go unanswered (has he disappeared?), and emotional tensions. This is more apparent in Shostakovich's "old style," which is playful and sarcastic, as in the 8th and 11th quartets.

Other times, those narrative elements are more diffuse, and we are left with a purity of craft, of exquisite voice movement, and a harmonic density, as in the 12th and 13th quartets.

In other words, masterful music, played exquisitely by the Manhattans.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Brumel, Earthquake Mass.*

The Tudor Consort.

Despite the title, this is less like an earthquake and more like sitting on the beach listening to waves continually swelling and falling.


----------



## SimonNZ

Haydn's Symphonies 66 and 67 - Antal Dorati, cond.


----------



## Eramirez156

Robert Kurka

Symphony no.2









It's nice to have a modern recording of this Symphony, I first this on an old Louisville Orchestra recording under the direction of Robert Whitney.


----------



## Morimur

*Biber | Muffat - Der Turken Anmarsch (Holloway)*


----------



## Easy Goer

William Kapell in Performance.
Brahms - Piano Concerto No.1 Phillharmonic-Symphony Orchestra conducted by Dimitri Mitropoulos on April 12, 1953
Prokofiev - Piano Concerto No.3 Phillharmonic-Symphony Orchestra conducted by Leopold Stokowski on March 5, 1949


----------



## bejart

Jan Vaclav Vorisek (1791-1825): Symphony in D Major

Sir Charles Mackerras conducting the Scottish Chamber Orchestra


----------



## Guest

D 959 from this fine set:


----------



## SixFootScowl

Just arrived in today's mail. Wonderful!


----------



## bejart

Francois Joseph Gossec (1734-1829): String Quartet in E Flat, Op.15, No.2

Quatour Ad Fontes: Alice Pierot and Enrico Parizzi, violins -- Monica Ehrsam, viola -- Reto Cuonz, cello


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

So they're trying to use a little sex to sell Schönberg? I doubt it'll work. I've always found his music the most a-sexual non-sensual. But maybe that's just me.


----------



## Mahlerian

StlukesguildOhio said:


> So they're trying to use a little sex to sell Schönberg? I doubt it'll work. I've always found his music the most a-sexual non-sensual. But maybe that's just me.


My attraction to the music has always been on the basis of its beauty and lyricism. To others, Schoenberg connotes this:










To others, this:










But really, it's much more this:


----------



## KenOC

StlukesguildOhio said:


> So they're trying to use a little sex to sell Schönberg? I doubt it'll work. I've always found his music the most a-sexual non-sensual. But maybe that's just me.


Schoenberg was actually a highly sexual individual. See the link, but warning: Don't go there unless you want to be exposed to a verbal image that will haunt you forever.

http://andrewhammel.typepad.com/german_joys/2010/06/my-entry.html


----------



## DiesIraeCX

*Debussy. Beethoven.*

*Debussy*: _L'Isle Joyeuse_ (*Maurizio Pollini*)

*Beethoven*: (*Jos van Immerseel/Anima Eterna*)
_- Consecration of the House Overture, Op. 124
- Coriolan Overture, Op. 62
- Creatures of Prometheus Overture, Op. 43 _

Pollini makes L'Isle Joyeuse come alive. I'm also enjoying my new Immerseel Beethoven cycle.


----------



## opus55

Prokofiev: Love for Three Oranges


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1995, 2002.








View attachment 69982


----------



## Vaneyes

millionrainbows said:


> The man pictured above was an actor in Cool Hand Luke, but I think it was *Morgan Woodward *(in mirrored aviator sunglasses) who made that quote famous. I may be wrong, though.


"Boss Godfrey" aka "the man with no eyes" had no lines in Cool Hand Luke.


----------



## KenOC

Didn't Godfrey tell Newman to get him his rifle? Must check again...


----------



## Itullian

You mean Strother Martin?


----------



## OldFashionedGirl

On Spotify:







Szymanowski - Violin concerto No. 1


----------



## Easy Goer

Zinka Milanov sings Verdi


----------



## Pugg

​
*Beethoven-* Symphonies 7&2
*Bernstein *


----------



## Marschallin Blair

bejart said:


> Francois Joseph Gossec (1734-1829): String Quartet in E Flat, Op.15, No.2
> 
> Quatour Ad Fontes: Alice Pierot and Enrico Parizzi, violins -- Monica Ehrsam, viola -- Reto Cuonz, cello


That's a gorgeous painting! Does anyone know who its by? I love her rouge and her flirty countenance.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Vaneyes said:


> "Boss Godfrey" aka "the man with no eyes" had no lines in Cool Hand Luke.


- "Luke! Fetch my gun!"

- "Yeah, Boss!"


----------



## Marschallin Blair

StlukesguildOhio said:


> *So they're trying to use a little sex to sell Schönberg? I doubt it'll work. I've always found his music the most a-sexual non-sensual. But maybe that's just me.*






























It's not just you.

Some music for me suggests the allure and scent of silk, the caress of velvet, the crackle of a _satin duchesse_, exhilaration, intoxication, vibrant colors, the sheen of a faille, the irridescent side of a shot taffeta, the strength of a brocade, a lascivious black choker- what bliss! What extraordinary sensuality! - as if it were Givenchy or Balenciaga put to sound.

- Just not with Schoenberg.


----------



## Easy Goer

Samson Francois & Ravel


----------



## Pugg

*Debussy* : La Mer - Nocturnes


----------



## SimonNZ

Marschallin Blair said:


> That's a gorgeous painting! Does anyone know who its by? I love her rouge and her flirty countenance.


"Madame Louise-Elisabeth with her Two-Year old Son" - Adélaïde Labille-Guiard


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Ehnes just eats up the last movement of the _Barber Violin Concerto_ like nothing I've ever heard before. I love Barber's _Violin Concerto_, symphonies, overtures, and essays for orchestra- European elegance mixed with American _sportif._


----------



## Marschallin Blair

SimonNZ said:


> "Madame Louise-Elisabeth with her Two-Year old Son" - Adélaïde Labille-Guiard


God bless you for that.

_Merci beaucoup. _


----------



## Woodduck

StlukesguildOhio said:


> So they're trying to use a little sex to sell Schönberg? I doubt it'll work. I've always found his music the most a-sexual non-sensual. But maybe that's just me.


My goodness, let's all have another look at that. Someone evidently confused Schoenberg with Berg. Hence this Lulu of a cover.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Woodduck said:


> My goodness, let's all have another look at that. Someone evidently confused Schoenberg with Berg. Hence this Lulu of a cover.


Watch out for that first draft- its a _Lulu_!


----------



## elgar's ghost

Waking up nicely with the help of some beautiful spring sunshine and Chopin's four Rondos ops. 1, 5, 73 (post.) and 16. Also on this disc - five sets of variations plus six Mazurkas which are w/o op no.

Pianist Idil Biret was one of Naxos's jewels in the crown during the early days when that label's reputation was rather more shaky than it is now, but the sound on this recording is fine while Biret's playing is lively but unfussy and avoids descending into 'bonbon' territory with what is some of Chopin's more perky material.










After this I'll play a disc featuring the four Ballades ops 23, 38, 47 and 52 - meatier fare than the above but no less digestible.


----------



## DavidA

Mozart horn concertos with Pyatt / Marriner

Good s these performances are, it just increases my admiration for Brain / Karajan. In fact Karajan's accompaniments knock dear old Neville right out of court!


----------



## SimonNZ

Schoenberg's A Survivor From Warsaw - Claudio Abbado, cond.










Schoenberg's Violin Concerto - Michael Erxleben, violin, Claus Peter Flor, cond.


----------



## Pugg

​*Chopin/ de Falla.
Piano concerto no 2 
Night in the garden of Spain.
Clara Haskil*


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

F. J. Haydn - String Quartet Op. 74 No. 3 in G minor, 'Rider' (Kodály Quartet).









I really like the Kodály interpretations - they have a very full string sound but still capture the wit, grace and contrasts in these excellent pieces.


----------



## SimonNZ

Schoenberg's Kol Nidre - Pierre Boulez, cond.










Schoenberg's Von Heute Auf Morgen - Hans Rosbaud, cond.


----------



## ArtMusic




----------



## AndyS

Verdi Requiem - Fricsay


----------



## SimonNZ

Schoenberg's String Trio - LaSalle Quartet


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

Ludwig van Beethoven - Piano Sonata No. 30 in E Major, Op. 109; Piano Sonata No. 31 in A-Flat Major, Op. 110 (Solomon Cutner).


----------



## Pugg

​
*Gounod : Mireille.*
*Freni*/ Vanzo/ van dam. e.o.
Plasson Conducting


----------



## SimonNZ

Schoenberg's Phantasy Op.47 - Yehudi Menuhin, violin, Glenn Gould, piano


----------



## bejart

JS Bach: French Suite No.6 in E Major, BWV 817

Andrei Gavrilov, piano


----------



## AndyS

Rachmaninov and Tchaikovsky piano concertos, Richter with Herbie


----------



## Pugg

​*Scarlatti: Sonatas.
Alexandre Tharaud *


----------



## Vasks

_Beveridge Webster plays piano music of Carter, Copland and Sessions on a Dover LP_


----------



## pmsummer

ROBIN IS TO THE GREENWOOD GONE
_Elizabethan Lute Music_
*Paul O'Dette* - lute

Nonesuch


----------



## Balthazar

*Chopin ~ Nocturnes*. Nelson Freire at the piano.


----------



## Pugg

​Inspired by the Massenet topic....
*Thais.*
*Sills/ Milnes/ Gedda/ *van Allen/ Burrows.
Maazel conducting.


----------



## Andolink

*Johann Gottfried Müthel*: _The 5 Keyboard Concertos_
Marcin Świątkiewicz, harpsichord
Arte Dei Suonatori









*Alexander Goehr*: _Little Symphony, Op. 15_ (1963)
ASKO Ensemble & Schönberg Ensemble/Oliver Knussen


----------



## millionrainbows

Vasks said:


> _Beveridge Webster plays piano music of Carter, Copland and Sessions on a Dover LP_
> 
> View attachment 69989


It's too bad Beveridge Webster's piano recordings on Dover are not out on CD. His Berg Op. 1 Sonata is excellent, and the one I imprinted on.


----------



## Easy Goer

Joaquin Rodrigo - 1967 Narciso Yepes


----------



## Vaneyes

A *Bridge* (1879 - 1941) day. Recorded 1986, 1993, 1968.

View attachment 69993







View attachment 69994


----------



## Vaneyes

KenOC said:


> Didn't Godfrey tell Newman to get him his rifle? Must check again...


Yes, Boss, I sit corrected. According to Wikipedia synopsis, two lines. A warning to Luke he'll be killed if he runs away again, and the order to get his rifle.


----------



## Guest

Torroba Guitar Concertos etc on Naxos:


----------



## pmsummer

OLD SCHOOL
_Critical Band, Harmonium #2, Having Never Written A Note For Percussion_
*James Tenney*
Zeitkratzer - transcription, realization, performance
Reinhold Friedl - artistic director

Zeitkratzer Records


----------



## DiesIraeCX

*Brahms and Pagainini*

*Johannes Brahms*: _Variations on a theme by Paganini _(Evgeny Kissin)

First time listening to these. I'm not too familiar with Brahms' solo piano output other than a couple of late pieces. They have the Julius Katchen Brahms box-set at Half-Price (if nobody's picked it up yet, that is) but I'm not overly impressed with Katchen's playing to be honest (for instance, I much prefer Lupu in the Ops. 117-119 and Kissin in these variations). If it's still there next time, I may pick it up either way. It's too expensive to get them all in separate recordings by various pianists, but that would be my ideal choice.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Suliotis










Duets










_Piano Sonata No. 1_










Beethoven's _Thirty-Two Variations in C Minor_


----------



## Skilmarilion

*Bruckner* - Symphony No. 3 in D minor (1873, original version) / Young, Hamburg Phil









*Berio* - Sinfonia / Chailly, Concertgebouw









*Rachmaninov* - Symphonic Dances / Gergiev, Mariinsky


----------



## Tsaraslondon

*Werther* has been a lucky opera on disc. Vallin and Thill under Cohen, Kraus and Troyanos under Plasson, Gedda and De Los Angeles under Pretre and Carreras and Von Stade under Davis are all excellent, as is this recording with Alagna and Gheorghiu under Pappano. Alagna is, as always, at his best in French opera and Gheorghiu is a lovely, sympathetic Charlotte, though there is a slight suspicion that the role lies a little too low for her. The LSO make gorgeous sounds under Pappano. All in all another great *Werther* recording.


----------



## Mika

20th Century project continues:

1900	Elgar: The Dream of Gerontius, Puccini : Tosca
1901	Dvořák: Rusalka, Mahler: Symphony No. 4
*1902	Debussy: Pelléas et Mélisande,* Schoenberg: Verklärte Nacht
1903	D'Albert: Tiefland
1904	Mahler: Symphony No. 5, Sibelius: Violin Concerto
1905	Debussy: La Mer, Schoenberg: Pelleas und Melisande, Strauss: Salome, Lehár: Die Lustige Witwe
1906	Delius: Sea Drift, Mahler: Symphony No. 6
1907	Dukas: Ariane et Barbe-bleue, Schoenberg: Kammersymphonie op. 9
1908	Mahler: Symphony No. 7, Scriabin: Le Poème de l'extase
1909	Mahler completes Das Lied von der Erde, Rachmaninov: Piano Concerto No. 3, Strauss: Elektra
1910	Mahler: Symphony No. 8, Schoenberg: Das Buch der hängenden Gärten, Stravinsky : The Firebird


----------



## George O

Gidon Kremer: Edition Lockenhaus, Vol. 4/5

Dmitry Shostakovich (1906-1975)

String Quartet No. 14
String Quartet No. 13
Two Movements for String Quartet

Erwin Schulhoff (1894-1942)

Sextet
Duo for Violin and Cello
Jazz Etudes

Gidon Kremer, Annette Bik, Philip Hirschhorn, Thomas Zehetmair, Yuzuko Horigome, violin
Boris Pergamentschikow, David Geringas, Julius Berger, Thomas Demenga, cello
Kim Kashkashian, Nobuko Imai, Veronika Hagen, viola

on ECM (Germany), from 1988
recorded live 1985 and 1986


----------



## DavidA

Beethoven sonata Op 110 

Annie Fischer


----------



## GreenMamba

*Pauline Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas And Marilyn Monroe In Recognition Of Their Desperation*
The 1970 Hope College Performance


----------



## DavidA

Beethoven Op 27 no1

Managed to get two more C:s of annie Fischer's Beethoven set on Hungaroton. Have seven of the set now! Plus some of her EMI recordings. Great!


----------



## Celloman

Mozart - Piano Quartet No. 1 in G minor

Malcolm Bilson, Elizabeth Wilcock, Jan Schlapp, Timothy Mason










Dark and brilliant by turns. This is _not_ Mozart for relaxation. Listen at your own risk.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

I can't get enough of this cd. The sound quality just blows me away. The _Aretusa_ is pure sprightly-gorgeous and the "Adoration of the Magi" and "The Birth of Venus" from Hickox's _Three Botticelli Pictures _are ravishing.


----------



## ArtMusic




----------



## Morimur

*VA - Donaueschinger Musiktage 2008 (3CD)*


----------



## omega

*Saariaho*
_Lichtbogen_
Avanti! Chamber Orchestra








*Xenakis*
_Pléiades_
Kroumata Percussion Ensemble








*Ligeti*
_Lux Aeterna_
Capella Amsterdam








*Langgaard*
_Music of the Spheres_
Thomas Dausgaard | Danish National Symphony Orchestra








An exciting programme!


----------



## Haydn man

This set is really growing on me, both the music and the recording.
Nielsen was someone I had not really listened to before and I am enjoying each of the works here


----------



## SimonNZ

Haydn's Symphonies 68 and 69 "Laudon" - Antal Dorati, cond.


----------



## pmsummer

REMEDE DE FORTUNE
*Guillaume de Machaut*
Ensemble PAN

New Albion


----------



## elgar's ghost

Prokofiev symphonies this afternoon/tonight:


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Bruckner, Symphony No. 5*


----------



## AClockworkOrange

*Bruckner: Symphony No. 7
Simone Young & Philharmoniker Hamburg*​








Just the first two movements and two minutes of the Scherzo - my own fault for starting to listen so late when I have to be up early for work 

The recording quality is obviously superb. The performance on first listen is very enjoyable, a contrast to my oft-listened to Celibidache/Munchner Philharmoniker recording.

I'll be better placed to comment when I listen to the recording in full tomorrow, hopefully earlier and less tired.


----------



## Mahlerian

Weckmann and Froberger: Keyboard Works
Gustav Leonhardt









Schumann: Konzertstuck for Four Horns and Orchestra
Dvorak: Symphony No. 9 in E minor "From the New World"
Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra, cond. Tennstedt


----------



## Easy Goer

Camille Saint-Saëns - Introduction and Rondo capriccioso, Sibelius Violin Concerto. Dylana Jenson Violin, Eugene Ormandy conducting The Philadelphia Orchestra.


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

A recent thread asking about Schubert's masses and other choral works has me giving these works yet another listen. Rilling's performances of choral works are consistently fine.


----------



## D Smith

Some nights only Mahler will do, so I pulled out an old favourite. I'm sometimes not a fan of Boulez' conducting but I think he does a superb job with the 5th. Recommended.


----------



## pmsummer

ROSENKRANZ-SONATEN
*Heinrich Ignaz Franz Biber*
Musica Antqua Köln
Reinhard Goebel - violin, director

Archiv Produktion


----------



## bejart

Mozart: Piano Concerto No.21 in C Major, KV 467

Chamber Orchestra of Europe -- Murray Perahia, piano


----------



## Alfacharger

It's not current listening but I will be packing these box sets for my Memorial Day weekend.

The 10 Symphonies (plus 2 other symphonic sketches) of Schubert.










Berlioz "La Damnation de Faust"










John Williams the complete "Indy" scores.


----------



## tortkis

Earle Brown: Synergy - Ensemble Avantgarde (hat[now]ART)








Event: Synergy II (1967/68), for chamber ensemble, version 1 & 2
Tracking Pierrot (1992), for chamber ensemble
Windsor Jambs (1980), for chamber ensemble

I like how the music flows naturally. Avant-garde and entertaining.


----------



## Balthazar

*Mahler ~ Das Lied von der Erde*.

Bernstein leads Vienna with James King and Dietrich Fischer-Dieskau in the stag version.


----------



## opus55

Wagner: Das Rheingold


----------



## Marschallin Blair

I _love_ the raw emotion of Respighi's lush and soaring "_Il sogno che t'innamora e labile ombra_" from _La Fiamma_ on CD seven with the young Anna Moffo- she was, I believe, twenty-three at the time. The recording is with Francesco Molinari Pradelli and the_ Orchestra Sinfonica di Milano della Radiotelevisione Italiana_ from 1955.

She must have given Callas' Gioconda a good listen to- because I hear some distinctly-inflected and colored Callasiana in some of her chest tones.

I wish Moffo was afforded the opportunity of doing the entire opera. And of course, I wish Callas more than anyone did the opera as well, as I can only imagine how some of it would have sounded with her creative brilliance.

_Only_ imagine.

Anyhow, _Brava Anna!_- beautiful singing (if a bit self-consciously employed), searchingly and dramatically done. This artist clearly feels this music.


----------



## brotagonist

I'm listening to a few from the last few days, half-heartedly trying to be mindful as I type... and getting more mindful as the evening wears on and I sign off this box 








Tilbury

I am trying to actually hear these as a series of separate sonatas. They make me think of Feldman and gamelan music and...








Messiaen Poèmes pour Mi; 7 Haikus; Réveil
Boulez/Cleveland

Since my other 2 new Messiaen albums are also here, I am finishing up with this one tonight. I had forgotten how much I love Réveil. 7 Haikus are a treat, like discovering a new piece. Poèmes has that dreamy sound of his early works, that he returned to with Éclairs sur l'au-delà.








Shostakovich Chamber Symphonies Opp. 110a, 118a, 83a (orch. Barshai)
Barshai/Chamber Orchestra of Europe

This is the album that first got me into Shostakovich. Most (all?) are orchestrations of various string quartets. If you like Shostakovich, don't miss them!

Ok. I think I've been on here long enough  Time to listen :tiphat:


----------



## Weston

Mahlerian said:


> But really, it's much more this:


If we are comparing him to paintings, for me Shoenberg (his music I mean) is somewhat like Roberto Matta, a painter of rhythmic and gestural complexity with lyrical beauty too.












Andolink said:


> *Alexander Goehr*: _Little Symphony, Op. 15_ (1963)
> ASKO Ensemble & Schönberg Ensemble/Oliver Knussen
> 
> View attachment 69992


This album keeps flirting with me. I suppose some day I shall pick it up. But then I forget about it when I shopping for new music.



Morimur said:


>


Another album I've had my eye on, but it's a bit of an investment. The samples sound good. Maybe I could preview on Spotify.


----------



## isorhythm

I made an ill-advised comment about Mendelssohn earlier, which reminded me I actually love Mendelssohn. So now I'm listening to the Beaux Arts trio play his D minor trio.


----------



## Becca

It has been many years since I listened to the Tchaikovsky first piano concerto so today the original (1874-5) version instead of the usual 1889 revision. Because it is so long since I heard it, it took a while to begin to recognize the differences.

Also on this disk, one of my favourite Tchaikovsky piano & orchestra works, the _Concert Fantasy_. There is a fascinating aspect to this work - the complete fantasy is two movements but Tchaikovsky also wrote an alternative ending to the first movement so that it could be a stand-along piece. This recording includes that alternate and it is the only time that I have encountered it.


----------



## brotagonist

Just this very second it hit me  Why didn't I ever notice it before?  All the tone colour, the instruments, etc. In Messiaen's 7 Haïkaï, I am now hearing Boulez. A piece of the puzzle fell into place


----------



## Weston

*Alfano: Concerto for violin, cello & piano*
Samuel Magill, cello, Elmira Darvarova, violin, Scott Dunn, piano










This came up on random and to be honest I don't remember a thing about the composer. I can't even place the time period in fact. 20th century very probably, 1930's or 40s?, reminding me a little of Albert Roussel's music, but I can't pinpoint why exactly. Its sound world is unique and fairly orchestral for a trio. It has a nice timeless nocturnal mood.

Now to look up Alfano on Wikipedia or Allmusic and see how far off I am!

[Later: Well I was a bit off. Composed in 1929. And of course with a name like Alfano he was unlikely to be French. It's just that the music doesn't sound essentially Italian to me. Quite enjoyable all around.]

*Ligeti: Sippal, dobbal, nádihegeduvel (With Pipes, Drums, Fiddles)*
Katalin Káeolyi / Amadinda Percussion Group










This is fun but gets a bit ugly at times. I'd enjoy it more on a Saturday when I'm not worn out. I worry about the woman's voice and the awful way she's abusing it. In an astonishing contrast, Part 6 is quite lovely and haunting. I mean almost achingly so, but it doesn't last. What a weird eclectic mess!

*Tan Dun: Concerto for Guitar and Orchrestra (Yi2)*
Muhai Tang / Gulbenkian Orchestra / Sharon Isbin, guitar










I keep giving this composer a chance. I guess this piece is more engaging than his Symphony 1997 which I thought should have been labelled something more spiritual - like "Te Dium." But this piece is better.

The only thing that bothers me here is I've grown a little tired of so many modern composers overusing jump-scares, or the audio equivalent. The music is pianissimo then suddenly *BYORNK!* I know Haydn used this to good effect in the "Surprise Symphony," but that was on the order of 200 years ago, Can we move on now? In fairness it could the recording engineer causing these unseemly sound spikes, but it's especially unpleasant when it's acoustic guitar which sounds like so much nylon snapping and fingernails bent backward.  Makes me cringe. I'd rather focus on the music.

Having said all that I do notice some really nice growling brass in the slower middle section. It's an unusual timbre, maybe brass and bassoon blended. However by movement 3 we're back to the graphic mental images of fingernail torture, albiet alternated with some really nice Henry Mancini Peter Gunn -like riffs.

Sorry for so much grousing tonight. The Alfano, and to an extent the Ligeti, made it all worthwhile.


----------



## brotagonist

isorhythm said:


> I made an ill-advised comment about [some composer]...


Don't remind me :lol:


----------



## Pugg

Brahms: Song of Destiny, Op. 54 (Schicksalslied)
Bach: Passacaglia and Fugue in C Minor
Bach: Christmas Oratorio - Sinfonia
Beethoven: Die Ruinen von Athen, Op. 113


----------



## Itullian

Arnold Schoenberg: String Quartet Concerto 
San Francisco Ballet Orchestra / Jean-Louis LeRoux 
Lark Quartet
Arabesque 6723

KUSC.ORG


----------



## Easy Goer

Dvorak: Symphony No. 7. Elgar: Enigma Variations. Pierre Monteux London Symphony Orchestra


----------



## Pugg

​
*Bach : piano concertos 
Alexandre Tharaud *


----------



## Itullian

Richard Strauss: Piano Sonata in b Op 5 
Glenn Gould, piano
Sony 541370 
KUSC.ORG


----------



## Itullian

Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart: Serenade in Bb "Gran Partita" K 361 
Orchestra of St. Luke's / Sir Charles Mackerras 
Telarc 80359 
KUSC.ORG


----------



## KenOC

Itullian said:


> Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart: Serenade in Bb "Gran Partita" K 361
> Orchestra of St. Luke's / Sir Charles Mackerras
> Telarc 80359
> KUSC.ORG


Listening to it! One of Mozart's very finest.


----------



## SimonNZ

Sessions' String Quartet No.2 - New Music Quartet


----------



## Le Peel




----------



## Itullian

Peter Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 5 in e Op 64 
West German Radio Symphony Orchestra / George Szell 
EMI Classics 78744 
KUSC.ORG


----------



## SimonNZ

Jean Barraqué's Piano Sonata - Herbert Henck, piano


----------



## Pugg

​*Massenet : Herodiade.*
Domingo/ Fleming/ Zajick/ Pons.


----------



## elgar's ghost

More Chopin today - and possibly my favourite works of his overall. Sorry about the Nocturnes pic - that's the only one Amazon could offer.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

I adore Anne-Sophie but this live Tchaikovsky is a bit much for me. No doubting the virtuosity but tempi are stretched and messed around with to such an extent that the performance loses coherence. It may have worked in a live context, but on disc it's just too self-indulgent.

On the other hand the Korngold is an unqualified, gorgeous success. I bought this after hearing it on the radio. I knew straight away that I was listening to Mutter, though I'd missed the announcement. She and Previn pull out all the stops, reveling in the work's film-score romanticism. This is full cream, full fat, high sugar dessert. Best just to forget the calories and wallow in its richness.


----------



## SimonNZ

Takemitsu's A Flock Descends Into The Pentagonal Garden - Seiji Ozawa, cond.

Interesting that this work which is probably his most famous outside of TC hardly ever gets mentioned here. I'm not complaining, in fact I really like that "we" seem to have a widespread love and preference for works like From Me Flows..., which I almost never see mentioned elsewhere. Not that I mind this piece, but its never been my favorite.


----------



## Pugg

​*Verdi : I vespri Siciliani.*
Arroya/ Domingo/MIlnes/ Raimondi.


----------



## SixFootScowl




----------



## bejart

Jan Dismas Zelenka (1679-1745): Trio Sonata No. 4 in G Minor

Jana Brozkova and Vojtech Jouza, oboes -- Jaroslav Kubita, bassoon -- Vaclav Hoskovec, double bass -- FX Thuri, harpsichord


----------



## Eramirez156

More historical Wagner this morning, new to me is the Dutch heldentenor *Hendrik Appels*, the concise Kutsch and Riemens states he debut at the Komische Operain 1925, joined the Bavarian State Opera, made guest appearances at the Vienna State Opera. from the Bavarian Opera, moved to the Kiel, Dortmund, and Neustrelitz. He lived the rest of days in Berlin as a voice teacher. He made both acoustic and electric recordings.









On some of his recordings his voice becomes unsteady under too much pressure, but all in all a very musical heldentenor, no Bayreuth bark.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Brian Easdale's orchestral suite to the film _Black Narcissus_ is suffused with Balinese exoticisms. I just love the main title music. The Chandos recording quality is excellent and Gamba's conducting is more animated than I usually expect from him. Absoutely gorgeous music.

Gumba's handling of the _Red Shoes_ ballet music is solid if less dramatically successful. I prefer the live BBC Proms performance from a couple of years back, and even the Kenneth Alwyn performance with the Philharmonia on Silva Screen. Still, wonderful music to have with Gumba all the same because of the stellar engineered Chandos sound.


----------



## bejart

Antoine Mahaut (ca.1720-1785): Symphony No.4 in C Minor

Hans-Martin Linde conducting the Capella Coloniensis


----------



## D Smith

Mutter and Mozart for a Friday morning. Perfect.


----------



## Heliogabo

More Mozart here









*Mozart*
_Complete Variations and Other Works for Solo Piano_ Cds 2 & 3
Walter Klien


----------



## Pugg

​*Mozart piano concertos 17-18
Murray Perahia *


----------



## Marschallin Blair

D Smith said:


> Mutter and Mozart for a Friday morning. Perfect.


It couldn't have been said better.


----------



## padraic

WOW


----------



## Vasks

_Brass Music from the 17th Century edited and conducted by Wilhelm Ehmann on an Oryx record_


----------



## brotagonist

When the time is right, you recognize the calling.









Zimmermann Cello Concerto; Impromptu; Antiphonen; Photoptosis
Zender/Saarbrücken

It opened up for me last night. The player switched discs and I thought: Do I have this? What is it? I was spellbound.

Luminous.


----------



## pmsummer

SEVEN TRIO SONATAS, OP. 2
*Dietrich Buxtehude*
John Holloway - violin
Jaap ter Linden - viola de gamba
Lars Ulrik Mortensen - harpsichord

Naxos

I have never seen so many 'big name performers' on a Naxos disc as there are on this one... and that would be because it's a Dacapo re-issue.


----------



## hpowders

Balthazar said:


> *Mahler ~ Das Lied von der Erde*.
> 
> Bernstein leads Vienna with James King and Dietrich Fischer-Dieskau in the stag version.


One of my favorite performances. I actually prefer the two male voices in this music.


----------



## ProudSquire

*Johannes Brahms *

Wiegenlied Op. 49

Idil Biret

Thank you Brahms for making what would have been a rather miserable night, a very dreamy and pleasant night. :}

:tiphat:


----------



## Easy Goer

Mstislav Rostropovich & Benjamin Britten


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Mutter, Mozart _Violin Concerto No. 5 in A Major_


----------



## bejart

Jan Vanhal (1739-1813): Violin Concerto in C Major

Bohdan Warchal conducting the Slovak Chamber Orchestra -- Andrea Sestakovaa, violin


----------



## Marschallin Blair

I don't care for dark port wine, unless of course its Rosa Ponselle's voice. ;D


----------



## Guest

Bach

Concertos for Solo Harpsichord (Complete)

Elizabeth Farr.


----------



## jim prideaux

Brahms-2nd Symphony, Harnoncourt and the BPO.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Boulez's concluding bacchanalia from _Daphnis et Chloe_ is pure orgiastic abandon. Thrilling. Friday music for sure. _;D_


----------



## LancsMan

*Berlioz: Romeo et Juliette* Sir Colin Davis on Philips
View attachment 70036


I'm listening to Romeo and Juliet from this 9 CD set. This is a piece I find somewhat uneven and it is difficult to pigeon hole. But Part Three which includes the love scene contains some of the most exquisite music from the 19th century, and is superb.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

HOLY CRAP I HAD NO IDEA SOMEONE *ORCHESTRATED* A TON OF SCRIABIN PIANO SOLO WORKS!

But apparently Nemtin, the guy who orchestrated _Mysterium_, has!

But a taste:


----------



## jim prideaux

time to revisit two 'albums' I have had for years featuring works by Samuel Barber-when I am in the right frame of mind he really hits the spot!

Symphony no.1,Piano Concerto and Souvenirs (for four hands)-Slatkin,Browning and the St Louis S.O.

Violin Concerto, Prelude and Intermezzo from Vanessa, School of Scandal Overture, Second Essay for Orchestra-Silverstein and the Utah Symphony.


----------



## Mahlerian

Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 1 in G minor, Debussy: Images for orchestra
Boston Symphony Orchestra, cond. Tilson Thomas









Panufnik: Symphonia Votiva, Sessions: Concerto for Orchestra
Boston Symphony Orchestra, cond. Ozawa









I ended up with the Hyperion version of the second disc, rather than the Helios reprint. Fine music, performance, and sound.


----------



## opus55

Itullian said:


> Richard Strauss: Piano Sonata in b Op 5
> Glenn Gould, piano
> Sony 541370
> KUSC.ORG


 Is this written by Richard Strauss that I know?


----------



## TwoPhotons

*Wagner/Maazel: Tannhauser without Words, conducted by Lorin Maazel w/ Pittsburgh Symphony Orchestra*

I could listen to that overture all day...


----------



## ArtMusic




----------



## Figleaf

*The Record Collector Volume 52 Singers (2007) TRC26*










I bought this on sale a while ago because it has a previously-unissued-on-CD alternate take of *Pol Plançon's* 1904 recording of 'Le Lac': not the most interesting material he recorded perhaps, and the issued version isn't among the Plançon sides I listen to often, but then there was only one Pol Plançon and he isn't going to be recording anything else, so I thought it was worth getting. The Record Collector is really unusual among reissue labels in that it sometimes manages to find material that isn't available even on the so-called 'complete recordings', like the rare alternate take of the Maurel 'Era la notte' which they unearthed and released on a compilation CD in 2013. Some of these first time reissues allow us to hear the singers in a new light- on this CD I was listening to today, there was a remarkably sensitive and moving 'Drink to me only with thine eyes' sung by* Leonard Warren* on a 1950s radio broadcast: a singer whose voice I had never liked and a song I had always dismissed as dirge like, and now I can't stop listening to it! He also sings 'Turn ye to me', which really needs a sweet tenor voice like that of John McCormack or Sydney MacEwan, but it's still a very nice record, and an Italian love song 'Tu lo sai' which is charming too. Another unpublished rarity: *Endre Koréh* sings a nice version of Strauss' 'Der Nachtgang' and a hilarious song 'Im tiefen Keller' featuring the kind of super-low bass notes I'm not normally a big fan of (they tend to sound a bit like belching ) but Koréh's voice is so lovely that he gets away with it- likewise a pop song in foxtrot time, 'Egy édes medvebocs' in which he alternates a lighter baritonal voice with his cavernous bass. Also the CD has some rare acoustics by an indecently youthful sounding *Georges Thill*, a tastefully sung version of Lensky's aria by *Walter Hyde*, and a very deeply felt, nuanced reading of 'Adieu, forêt profonde' from L'Attaque du Moulin by *Georges Jouatte*. The Record Collector magazine contributor who chose the Jouatte record as one of his desert island discs was really on to something: this would be my favourite version of the aria too if it wasn't for the earlier, grander recording by Agustarello Affre, and some slightly unattractive portamenti of Jouatte's which would probably have horrified the portamento-phobic Affre. I need to consult the Jouatte discography in The Record Collector- I'm slowly working my way through a nearly complete run of back issues- and make sure I hear as much of this fine, underrated tenor as I possibly can!


----------



## SimonNZ

Haydn's Symphonies 70 and 71 - Antal Dorati, cond.


----------



## Balthazar

*Schoenberg ~ Piano Concerto*. Mitsuko Uchida at the piano while Boulez leads Cleveland. I discover more in this piece with each listen. I love the jaunty opening theme and the butterfly flutter at the end of the third movement.


----------



## Guest

This is my introduction to Stankovych's music, and boy do I like it! Picture a humorless, more angst-ridden Shostakovich with a dash of Schnittke here and there--but still tuneful! Very power stuff that deserves to be better known. Superb playing and sound.


----------



## Guest

Grimaud playing Ravel...'nuff said! Great sound, too.


----------



## Easy Goer

Wilhelm Stenhammar - Piano Concertos Nos. 1 and 2 Niklas Sivelöv Piano, Malmö Symphony Orchestra Mario Venzago.


----------



## opus55

*Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart*
Symphonies Nos. 35, 29 and 33
_Orchestra Mozart
Claudio Abbado_

Disc 1 of 41!


----------



## George O

Francois Couperin (1668-1733)

Integrale des oeuvres pour orgue:

Messe des Paroisses (Mass for the Parishes)
Messe des Couvents (Mass for the Convents)

Scott Ross, organ

2-LP box set on Stil (Paris), from 1985

5 stars


----------



## bejart

Mozart: Sinfonia Concertante in E Flat, KV 297b

Orpheus Chamber Orchestra -- Stephen Taylor, oboe -- David Singer, clarinet -- William Purvis, horn -- Steven Dibner, bassoon


----------



## Morimur

*Ludwig van Beethoven - Complete Piano Sonatas, Vol. 1 (Tchetuev)*

*Empires may rise and fall but with ol' Ludwig one can never go wrong. *


----------



## Guest

Morimur said:


> *Empires may rise and fall but with ol' Ludwig one can never go wrong. *


I have all of his Beethoven discs, but I fear that the label is gone and he won't finish the series. Fantastic playing and sound.


----------



## Pugg

Offenbach: Le Papillon
+ Massenet: Le Cid

Bonynge / LSO (1972)


----------



## brotagonist

A première listen:








Messiaen Concert; Offrandes; Tombeau; Sourire
Chung/Opéra Bastille

Fervid and candescent are these performances of two old favourites and two new discoveries. I think it is interesting that the second movement of the Concert is Vocalise, one of Messiaen's earliest works. Concert is a warm and intimate mature work and not just a leftover. Offrandes and Tombeau: how could I have lived so long without again having recordings of these early masterpieces and old favourites? The Smile, an homage to Mozart, is much in the style of the two early works, with interpolated birdsong and other mature Messiaenisms. Clearly, the Concert is the main work on the album, with the other three tying the early and late periods together. Overall, a good choice of program.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Elīna Garanča* : Bel Canto.


----------



## Guest

Another searingly intense performance by the PHQ. Fabulous sound. Oh how I wish they'd record a Bartok and a Shostakovich cycle--they would be frighteningly brutal--in the right places! (A Beethoven cycle would be nice, too.)


----------



## Itullian

opus55 said:


> Is this written by Richard Strauss that I know?


Yes ....................


----------



## EDaddy

Specifically the Piano Trio in B flat major, Op. 97 "Archduke". The sublime Andante cantabile. Can I get a witnuss?!:guitar:


----------



## elgar's ghost

Kontrapunctus said:


> This is my introduction to Stankovych's music, and boy do I like it! Picture a humorless, more angst-ridden Shostakovich with a dash of Schnittke here and there--but still tuneful! Very power stuff that deserves to be better known. Superb playing and sound.


That sounds like my idea of aural catnip. One for me to look into, so thanks for the introduction. :tiphat:


----------



## SimonNZ

Carlos Chavez's Xochipilli - Eduardo Mata, cond.


----------



## Itullian

Sir Arthur Sullivan: Pineapple Poll: Suite 
Philharmonia Orchestra / Sir Charles Mackerras 
Decca 001566702 
KUSC.ORG

A very beautiful work. Really enjoying this.


----------



## EDaddy

SimonNZ said:


> Jean Barraqué's Piano Sonata - Herbert Henck, piano


How is this? I'm a huge Herbie fan, but mostly in a Jazz and/or AfroFunk/Fusion context


----------



## SimonNZ

EDaddy said:


> How is this? I'm a huge Herbie fan, but mostly in a Jazz and/or AfroFunk/Fusion context


It's been nominated on the Post 1950 project, so I was giving it a first listen.

My (albeit first) impression wasn't such that I wanted to immediately support it - yet a few others on that thread have gotten behind it quickly, so it must have merit and recommendation to justify my trying again in the near future.

You can listen here, if you'd like to get a sense of it:


----------



## Ingélou

I'm listening on YouTube to *Haydn: Piano concerto in D, Hob 18:11*, the third item on :tiphat: Nereffid's poll posted yesterday.




And it's lovely - serene & spirited by turns, with delightful glints of humour, and so *clever*. He's flirting with the keyboard.

The first time I've heard this. 
But I think I'm going to like this Haydn guy!


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

Ludwig van Beethoven - String Quartet Op. 18 No. 1 in F Major (Alban Berg Quartett).









The set just came in. Excellent playing so far.


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

Ingélou said:


> I'm listening on YouTube to *Haydn: Piano concerto in D, Hob 18:11*, the third item on :tiphat: Nereffid's poll posted yesterday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And it's lovely - serene & spirited by turns, with delightful glints of humour, and so *clever*. He's flirting with the keyboard.
> 
> The first time I've heard this.
> But I think I'm going to like this Haydn guy!


Hehe, I think it's hard not to like the dude - he just wrote so much excellent music .


----------



## ArtMusic

Music by a great genius + sung by a sexy one + under the direction of a great conductor = perfection of Baroque


----------



## schigolch




----------



## tortkis

Musica Futurista: The Art of Noises (LTM Recordings)








track listing: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Futurism_(music)

I am not sure how "futuristic" the piano works included in this set are, but the works of Luigi Russolo, Antonio Russolo, and Filippo Tommaso Marinetti are very interesting.

Filippo Tommaso Marinetti - Cinque sintesi radiofoniche (1933)




_"the radio sintesi do not unfold a complicated narrative, but adopt an absolutely minimalistic aesthetic based on alternating sounds, noises, and silence ... what Marinetti tries to affect with his radio sintesi is not the critical mind of the audience but nervous system of the listeners."_ - Arndt Niebisch


----------



## Pugg

​
*Verdi : Rigoletto.*
Bruson / Rost/ Algana.
Riccardo Muti conducting


----------



## Vronsky

*Anton Webern -- Complete Webern*









Anton Webern, Pierre Boulez -- Complete Webern


----------



## SimonNZ

John Luther Adams' Songbirdsongs


----------



## bejart

JS Bach: Brandenburg Concerto No.1 in F Major, BWV 1046

Sir Neville Marriner conducting the Academy of St.Martin in the Fields


----------



## Lukecash12

ArtMusic said:


> Music by a great genius + sung by a sexy one + under the direction of a great conductor = perfection of Baroque


Sorry, everything else about it is great but I prefer my singers either obese or just plain hideous. There's a weight requirement on my shelves :lol:


----------



## Jeff W

*Saturday Symphony time*

Good morning TC from bright and sunny Albany!









Time to get back in the swing of things (again). Had a lot happening lately that has kept me from relaxing here. On now is Ralph Vaughn-Williams' Symphony No. 5, the Norfolk Rhapsody No. 1 and 'The Lark Ascending'. Bernard Haitink leading the London Philharmonic Orchestra.

I will endeavor to get to the Adrian Boult recording tomorrow. No promises though.


----------



## D Smith

What a great way to start a sunny Saturday. Rameau: Pièces De Clavecin - Rousset. This is a desert island disc for me.


----------



## pmsummer

MASSES BY TALLIS & SHEPPARD
_Mass: Salve Intemerata Virgo_
*Thomas Tallis*
_Mass: The Western Wind_
*John Sheppard*
The Choir of St. John's College, Cambridge
George Guest - director
Ian Shaw - organ

Musical Heritage


----------



## Marschallin Blair

The live mid-eighties Tennstedt _Glagolitic Mass_ has some great horns in it, the choruses get a bit fierce in their delivery, and the soloists are very good though not excellent. The acoustic is a tad more spacious and ambient than usual.

The tempi are too broad for my tastes for the first three quarters or so of the piece. From the ending of the "_Veruju_" onwards the pace quickens and his more aggressive conducting becomes much more to my liking.

As a 'whole' I still prefer the Mackerras reading on Chandos- though for isolated passages and climaxes, I'd choose Tennstedt over any other _Glagolitic Mass_ I've heard. I just wish his approach to the reading was more even in temperament. I was expecting something more along the lines of how Tennstedt did his live _Resurrection Symphony_, but his _Glagolitic Mass_ only approaches this energy level sporadically.

I'm not thrilled with the cd but I've very glad I have it. Warmly recommended for fans of live Tennstedt performances.


----------



## George O

Johann Sebastian Bach (1685-1750)

L'œuvre de Luth: BWV 995-1000, 1006a

Hopkinson Smith, lute

2-LP box set on Astrée (France), from 1984
recorded 1980 and 1981 and first released 1981 and 1982

5 stars


----------



## Pugg

​*Bach/ Brahms*: double concertos.
*Jascha Heifetz*


----------



## Eramirez156

*Jose Mardones*
The Great Spanish Bass - Operatic Arias & Songs

a true bass, not much characterization but oh what a voice, his _"Piff, Paff"_ is esstential listening


----------



## Vasks

_Gregg Smith's LP album of choral compositions by Ives_


----------



## EDaddy

This has turned out to be some of my absolute favorite Tchaikovsky. Fresh, lovely, enchanted, ethereal, delicate, powerful, beautiful, lyrical, _emotive_.

WOW.


----------



## pmsummer

ENGLISH COUNTRY DANCES
_17th C. Music from the Publications of_ 
*John Playford*
David Douglas - violin
Paul O'Dette - theorbo, cittern, Baroque guitar
Andrew Lawrence-King - harp, double harp, Irish harp, guitar

Harmonia Mundi


----------



## EDaddy

SimonNZ said:


> It's been nominated on the Post 1950 project, so I was giving it a first listen.
> 
> My (albeit first) impression wasn't such that I wanted to immediately support it - yet a few others on that thread have gotten behind it quickly, so it must have merit and recommendation to justify my trying again in the near future.
> 
> You can listen here, if you'd like to get a sense of it:


Interesting. Thanks for the link. I'll definitely check it. It's funny, in my experience when world-class Jazz musicians try to venture off into classical, I rarely find their efforts comparable to the world-class classical musicians doing the same music (with the exception of Wynton Marsalis' venture into Haydn's trumpet works, which I like quite a bit). Never have cared for Keith Jarrett's attempts at Bach's Goldberg for instance. I mean, it's certainly not _bad_ (you can't be a bad player and get through the Goldberg variations). There are just so many pianists out there who are so much better at it.

Anywho... I'll check out that Herbie here in a bit. Thx!


----------



## millionrainbows

This is my first try of Kenneth Gilbert's harpsichord playing, and I like it. Very even and restrained. I'd like to hear his English and French suites.



SimonNZ said:


> Jean Barraqué's Piano Sonata - Herbert Henck, piano


I listened to the Youtube, and I like this. It's hard-core serial, and kind of unique in that it consists almost entirely of single, isolated notes. Every now and then you hear an interval. I'd like to get this one, and thank SimonNZ.


----------



## brotagonist

Cocksure. Lays bare the bones 









Bartók 3 Piano Concerti
Kovacevich, Davis/BBCSO, LSO


----------



## senza sordino

The last five CDs I've listened to:
Shostakovich and Prokofiev Second Violin Concerti. I really like the Prokofiev Second vc but because it's on the same disk as the Shostakovich second vc, which isn't so good, the Prokofiev often gets forgotten on my shelf.
View attachment 70061


Prokofiev String Quartets 1&2, Overture on Hebrew Themes, Quintet in Gm
View attachment 70063


Szymanowski Violin Concerti 1&2 and Concert Overture. The second time in as many weeks. Love this stuff.
View attachment 70064


Mahler Symphony #4
View attachment 70065


Respighi Impressioni Brasiliane and La Boutique Fantasque
View attachment 70066


----------



## pmsummer

OLD SCHOOL
_Focus6, Five, Hymnkus_
*John Cage*
Zeitkratzer - transcription, realization, performance
Reinhold Friedl - artistic director

Zeitkratzer Records


----------



## SeptimalTritone

Feldman String Quartet 2, Flux quartet, finally finished!

An incredible piece that bridges the human with the universal, and a must listen, even if it is listened in sections with days break between. And a beautiful meditative experience, where one enters a calm now devoid of animal warmth, but residing in spiritual coolness.


----------



## D Smith

For Saturday Symphony, Vaughan Williams' Fifth Symphony. I listened to an excellent performance by Haitink and the LPO. Of the RVW recordings I've heard that he has done, I find Haitink very satisfying. This is one of my favourite works by Vaughan Williams as it seems to contain all those essential characteristics that defined him as an artist. When I'm in a RVW mood, this piece always delivers. The Rhapsody and Lark Ascending are outstanding as well on this disc. Recommended.


----------



## Mahlerian

Saturday Symphony
Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 5 in D major
BBC Philharmonic Orchestra, cond. Davis


----------



## pmsummer

pmsummer said:


> OLD SCHOOL
> _Focus6, Five, Hymnkus_
> *John Cage*
> Zeitkratzer - transcription, realization, performance
> Reinhold Friedl - artistic director
> 
> Zeitkratzer Records


My wife says that she prefers 4'33" (by inference).


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Argerich's incandescent live Concertgebouw _Fantasiestucke_ (her EMI studio endeavor pales in comparison)










_Haydn Piano Concerto No. 37_










Act I with Gundula


----------



## Skilmarilion

Marschallin Blair said:


> _Haydn Piano Concerto No. 37_


Yep, that's a Papa classic, along with the 126th symphony.


----------



## SixFootScowl

Listening to the Ninth and the 25 minutes of rehearsal excerpts from the Ninth by Pierre Monteux. The 5th is a different conductor.


----------



## isorhythm

John Adams - Hallelujah Junction









This is branching out for me, as I've always been a little dismissive of Adams. But I'm finding I like this.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Skilmarilion said:


> Yep, that's a Papa classic, along with the 126th symphony.


I especially love the first _movement_ of Haydn's _Piano Concerto No. 37_, and _very especially _Richter's fervid reading of it. _;D_

God, is it delightful! . . .

I'll have to check out _Symphony No. 126_- thanks. . . . . wait, 'is there' a _Symphony No. 126_?


----------



## LancsMan

*Berlioz: La Damnation de Faust* Colin Davis on Philips








I'm listening to 'La Damnation de Faust' (2 CD's from this 9 CD set). Best thought of as a 'concert opera' - the piece has never achieved great success as a fully staged opera.

It's a little overlong for my tastes, and lacks the punch to drive it into the front rank of my favourite Berlioz. I have to admit I don't give it an airing that frequently. Maybe I'm just not familiar enough with it!


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Can anyone recommend a perfectly 'vivacious' and sprightly reading of Haydn's fifty-third symphony?

I absolutely am in_ LOVE_ with the first movement.

I have the Dorati, and the playing is gorgeously recorded and executed- but the tempo is too slow for me.


----------



## Mika

20th Century project continues:

1900	Elgar: The Dream of Gerontius, Puccini : Tosca
1901	Dvořák: Rusalka, Mahler: Symphony No. 4
1902	Debussy: Pelléas et Mélisande, *Schoenberg: Verklärte Nacht*
1903	D'Albert: Tiefland
1904	Mahler: Symphony No. 5, Sibelius: Violin Concerto
1905	Debussy: La Mer, Schoenberg: Pelleas und Melisande, Strauss: Salome, Lehár: Die Lustige Witwe
1906	Delius: Sea Drift, Mahler: Symphony No. 6
1907	Dukas: Ariane et Barbe-bleue, Schoenberg: Kammersymphonie op. 9
1908	Mahler: Symphony No. 7, Scriabin: Le Poème de l'extase
1909	Mahler completes Das Lied von der Erde, Rachmaninov: Piano Concerto No. 3, Strauss: Elektra
1910	Mahler: Symphony No. 8, Schoenberg: Das Buch der hängenden Gärten, Stravinsky : The Firebird









This work was premiered in 1902 (composed in 1899)


----------



## opus55

I'm on Abbado marathon. Disc 4 of 41 - Haydn Symphonies performed with Chamber Orchestra of Europe. It's like a well balanced German automobile -sweet!


----------



## Guest

A rather pricey bit of vinyl ($35), but it sounds great, and of course Richter's playing is nonpareil.


----------



## Eramirez156

The *Sibelius Violin Concerto*









David Oistrakh
Sixten Ehrling 
Stockholm Festival Orchestra

*Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 5*









Bernard Haitink
London Philharmonic Orchestra


----------



## omega

*Sibelius*
_Symphony No.7_
Sir Colin Davis | London Symphony Orchestra








*Vaughan Willams*
_Symphony No.5_
Sir Andrew Davis | BBC Symphony Orchestra







Now, I feel like listening to more Vaughan Williams!


----------



## LancsMan

*Berlioz: Te Deum* Sir Colin Davis on Philips








Ah! Some full throttle Berlioz. A counterweight to the Requiem. Monumental.


----------



## Guest

Eurovision Song Contest.










Fascinating stuff. This is my first time.

I'm curious to see how they tally up votes.

Ok, it's good for ten minutes or so.


----------



## bejart

Karl Ditters von Dittersdorf (1739-1799): Serenade in F Major

Romeo Rimbu conducting the Oradea Philharmonic Orchestra


----------



## tortkis

Barraqué: Œuvres complètes (CPO)








Séquence for voice, percussion and chamber ensemble (1950-55)
Piano Sonata (1950-52)
Etude for three-track tape (1952-53)
Le Temps Restitué for soprano, chorus and orchestra (1956-68)
… au delà du hasard for four instrumental groups and one vocal group (1958-59)
Concerto for Clarinet, Vibraphone and 6 Groups of 3 Instruments (1962-68)
Chant après Chant for six percussionists, voice and piano (1965-66)

I listened to Barraqué for the first time. As for now, my favorites are _Piano Sonata_, _Concerto for Clarinet_, and the musique concrète piece _Etude_. The _Piano Sonata_ strongly reminded me of Cage's aleatory works such as _Etudes Australes_. (Barraqué's work was earlier.)


----------



## Vaneyes

For "Saturday Symphony" listening, *RVW*: Symphony 5, w. RLPO/Handley (rec.1986).

View attachment 70076


----------



## Balthazar

*J. S. Bach ~ Trio Sonatas, BWV 525-530*. Bach's six trio sonatas, originally scored for organ, are here arranged for a variety of combinations of period instruments (including several different organs).


----------



## tortkis

EDaddy said:


> Interesting. Thanks for the link. I'll definitely check it. It's funny, in my experience when world-class Jazz musicians try to venture off into classical, I rarely find their efforts comparable to the world-class classical musicians doing the same music (with the exception of Wynton Marsalis' venture into Haydn's trumpet works, which I like quite a bit). Never have cared for Keith Jarrett's attempts at Bach's Goldberg for instance. I mean, it's certainly not _bad_ (you can't be a bad player and get through the Goldberg variations). There are just so many pianists out there who are so much better at it.
> 
> Anywho... I'll check out that Herbie here in a bit. Thx!


I didn't know that Herbert Henck plays jazz. Could it be that you mistook him for Herbie Hancock?


----------



## Morimur

*Ludwig van Beethoven - The Late Piano Sonatas (Pollini) (2 CD)*

This is _Genius_.


----------



## SimonNZ

Haydn's Symphonies 72 and 73 "La Chasse" - Antal Dorati, cond.


----------



## KenOC

Morimur said:


> This is _Genius_.


The late sonatas, _genius_? Well, workmanlike certainly. But as many critics have noted, insufficient cowbell.


----------



## LancsMan

*Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 5* Royal Philharmonic Orchestra conducted by Sir Yehudi Menuhin on Virgin








The archetypal Vaughan Williams symphony. Do I prefer the less archetypal flanking 4th an 6th symphonies? Both of these are angrier works, and I think the sixth may be my favourite VW symphony. But as I listen to the magical Romanza third movement in the fifth I think this is such melancholy yet soothing music what could be better.

Of course I'm English and this music seems just so English (maybe rather more south of England than the hard edged north where I'm from).

This is my only recording of the work. Perfectly acceptable but possibly not classic.


----------



## Guest

More over-priced ($65 for the 2 LPs--a Speaker Corner remaster)) but beautifully played and recorded vinyl. I think I want to upgrade my turntable rig now!


----------



## Baregrass

Jascha Heifetz playing violin concertos, Tchaikovsky in D and Mendelssohn in Em. I never get tired of Mendelssohn's violin concerto, especially played right. Many violinists hate it.


----------



## Lukecash12

Baregrass said:


> Jascha Heifetz playing violin concertos, Tchaikovsky in D and Mendelssohn in Em. I never get tired of Mendelssohn's violin concerto, especially played right. Many violinists hate it.


I've always preferred Oistrakh over Heifetz but that hasn't stopped me from splurging on a lot of Heifetz, especially his Mozart and Mendelssohn. When he plays the Serenade Melancolique it's kind of unassuming but simply wonderful.


----------



## ArtMusic




----------



## SimonNZ

Max Richter's Four Seasons Recomposed


----------



## bejart

Franz Krommer (1759-1831): Flute Quartet in D Major, Op.93

Peter Lukas Graf on flute with the Carmina Trio: Matthias Enderie, violin -- Wendy Champney, viola -- Stephan Goerner, cello


----------



## D Smith

Marschallin Blair said:


> Can anyone recommend a perfectly 'vivacious' and sprightly reading of Haydn's fifty-third symphony?
> 
> I absolutely am in_ LOVE_ with the first movement.
> 
> I have the Dorati, and the playing is gorgeously recorded and executed- but the tempo is too slow for me.


Marschallin, I can recommend the recording by Orpheus. Lively and light on its feet. I like a smaller ensemble when it comes to Haydn. The other two recordings are terrific too on this disc.


----------



## KenOC

D Smith said:


> Marschallin, I can recommend the recording by Orpheus. Lively and light on its feet. I like a smaller ensemble when it comes to Haydn. The other two recordings are terrific too on this disc.


The Orpheus are also excellent in their several discs of Mozart piano concertos with Richard Goode. Among my absolute favorites.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Icarus said:


> Eurovision Song Contest.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fascinating stuff. This is my first time.
> 
> I'm curious to see how they tally up votes.
> 
> Ok, it's good for ten minutes or so.


Last year's was so much better.


----------



## SeptimalTritone

The first half of Morton Feldman's For Philip Guston

Performed by The California Ear Unit.


----------



## DiesIraeCX

Morimur said:


> This is _Genius_.


The whole "Genius" thread could have been solved if this were the first post! These late sonatas are pure magic, how did he do it?

Ps. I thought by making this recording my avatar pic, some of its genius would rub off on me. It isn't working! :lol:

*Claude Debussy*: _Nocturnes, Jeux, Prélude À L'après-midi D'un Faune_ (*Boulez*)


----------



## brotagonist

Chilling... no, stewing in 25° temperatures, to:









Carter : SQ 2, 3, 4
Pacifica Q

I should point out, for the gender-fixated, that there is a female violin player in this group


----------



## SimonNZ

Bach's Mass in B minor - Marc Minkowski, cond.


----------



## Celloman

*Notations* - Boulez

Barenboim; BBC Symphony Orchestra


----------



## Balthazar

*Chopin ~ Mazurkas*. Fou Ts'ong plays a selection of 18 mazurkas on an 1849 Erard fortepiano on this release from the Fryderyk Chopin Institute. A _Fanfare_ review notes, "This piano adds immeasurably to one's enjoyment of the mazurkas, sounding more like a folk instrument than a giant modern machine." While I generally prefer a modern piano, in this case the review is spot on.


----------



## Pugg

Debussy: La mer
Debussy: Nocturnes
Debussy: La mer: De l'aube à midi (Stereo Version)


----------



## SimonNZ

Fartein Valen's Symphony No.4 - Aldo Ceccato, cond.


----------



## Pugg

Saint-Saens: "Piano Concerto No. 4 in C minor, Op.44"
[Soloist] Robert Casadesus (P), the New York Philharmonic (New York October 30, 1961)
Saint-Saens: "Introduction and Rondo Capriccioso in A minor Op.28"
[Soloist] Zino Francescatti (Vn), the New York Philharmonic (New York January 6, 1964)
Debussy: " Rhapsody for Clarinet and Orchestra"
[Soloist] Stanley Drucker (Cl), the New York Philharmonic (October 16, 1961 New York, Manhattan Center)
Debussy: "Rhapsody for Saxophone and Orchestra"
[Soloist] Sigurd Rascher (Sax), the New York Philharmonic (October 16, 1961 New York, Manhattan Center)
Faure: "Ballade in F-sharp major Op.19"
[Soloist] Robert Casadesus (P), the New York Philharmonic (October 30, 1962 New York, Manhattan Center)


----------



## Josh

Morimur said:


> This is _Genius_.


Yes! Coincidentally, I found this set at a thrift shop earlier this week for $2 and snatched it up in a heartbeat. I've only heard the first disc so far, but wow, what a gem. Great pick.


----------



## Josh

Just arrived in the mail today. My first taste of Milhaud and...


----------



## ArtMusic




----------



## SiegendesLicht

That was yesterday:









and this is for today and tomorrow









Berliner Phil and Herbert von Karajan.

What an epic journey!


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

Marschallin Blair said:


> Can anyone recommend a perfectly 'vivacious' and sprightly reading of Haydn's fifty-third symphony?
> 
> I absolutely am in_ LOVE_ with the first movement.
> 
> I have the Dorati, and the playing is gorgeously recorded and executed- but the tempo is too slow for me.


Try Harnoncourt's reading, it's definitely very good .

F. J. Haydn - String Quartet Op. 17 No. 1 in E Major (Buchberger Quartet).

On Youtube: 




Overall, Op. 17 already shows a tendency towards the somewhat darker, more baroque sound of Op. 20. Definitely some solid stuff in this set´- the Finale was very sprightly, yet structurally intricate and interesting in terms of texture.

Ludwig van Beethoven - String Quartet Op. 59 No. 1 in F Major, 'Rasumovksy' (Alban Berg Quartett).









Exploring this wonderful quartet. Excellent music and recording.


----------



## Cesare Impalatore

Rameau: Pièces de clavecin
Céline Frisch

Harpsichord rocks!


----------



## Pugg

​
*Fauré : Melodies.
von Stade/ Collard.*
Wonderful Sunday afternoon music .:tiphat:


----------



## elgar's ghost

Boris Blacher's 5th SQ plus the only one by Witold Lutosławski and an excellent coupling they make.


----------



## bejart

Francesco Maria Zuccari (1694-1788): Cello Sonata No.4 in A Minor

Renato Crisuolo, cello -- Luca Marzetti, double bass -- Michele Carreca, theorbo -- Alberto Bagnai, harpsichord


----------



## Jeff W

*Sunday Morning Symphonies*









The other half of my Saturday\Sunday Symphonies listening. Adrian Boult leading the London Philharmonic in Ralph Vaughn-Williams' Symphony No. 5 with the Symphony No. 9 along for the ride.


----------



## bejart

Franz Ignaz Beck (1734-1809): Symphony in B Flat, Op.3, No.2

Michael Schneider conducting La Stagione Frankfurt


----------



## Pugg

​
von Weber: Abu Hassan.
Moser/ Gedda /Moll.
First time in my player.
(only €1,50)


----------



## D Smith

The usual Bach fare for a Sunday here at our house. Gardiner and company performs BWV 79, 80, and 192. Just right for a sunny morning.


----------



## Balthazar

*David Briggs ~ Mass for Notre Dame*. The composer at the organ with the Choir of Trinity College.


----------



## Vasks

*Hindemith - Kammermusik #1 (Concerto Amsterdam/Telefunken)
Hindemith - Oboe Sonata (Roseman/Desto)
Hindemith - Concert Music for Strings & Brass (composer/Seraphim)*


----------



## tortkis

Schoenberg: Pelleas Und Melisande / Piano Concerto (Chandos)








Amalie Malling Piano / Danish National Symphony Orchestra, Michael Schonwandt
Recorded 1987 & 1994

This album contains the early Romantic piece (Op. 5) and the late 12-tone piece (Op. 42), but I don't feel a significant gap between them. The concerto sounds almost Brahmsian at times. Beautiful.


----------



## papsrus

This morning, more Celibidache with Munich Phil live
Sacred Music & Opera

Disc 10:
Weber -- Oberon overture
Wagner -- Parsifal, Good Friday Music (Act III)
Wagner -- Tristan and Isolde: Prelude to Act I; Liebestod









There's something about Celibidache and Munich that really stands out for me, in both these recordings and certainly the Bruckner set as well. Perhaps some of that is due to the live and often complete (non-spliced) performances here that capture beautifully the enveloping impact of the concert experience that Celibidache championed; perhaps some of it is due to the fact that while he was alive he did not want these recordings released, and so we're sort of peering into a kind of sacred realm when we listen. Certainly a lot of it is owed to his hold over the orchestra and the music presented, shaping it with tempi in ways that are sometimes unconventional but highly dramatic and full.

I've pounced on all four of these Celibidache sets -- "Bruckner," "Symphonies," "French and Russian Music" and this one -- and from what I've listened to so far, they're really quite something.

Edit: for typo


----------



## Pugg

Such a beautiful day ask for:
*Vivaldi: Four Seasons.
I Musici/ Felix Ayo*


----------



## NightHawk

This all-Brahms, two-disc set from 1957, '58 and '62, containing the two piano concertos, Variations on a theme by Handel and various waltzes is a 'must have' IMO for Brahms lovers. The performances by Szell with Cleveland and the great American pianist, Leon Fleischer are magnificent, and so very beautiful, with great recorded sound and clarity. Szell, Fleischer and the Cleveland are all superb. The star of the set is the Brahms Concerto No. 1 in D minor followed by the very difficult Variations on a Theme by Handel. Highest rating*****


----------



## NightHawk

@Josh re BEETHOVEN - POLLINI - THE LATE SONATAS 

You found an incredible bargain because Yes! that set of Late Sonatas is wonderful - I seriously doubt you will be disappointed by any of the interpretations. I wish Pollini would complete the cycle of 32 sonatas.


----------



## Jos

Prokofiev, Cinderella ballet in three acts, opus 87
Moscow Radio Large Symphony Orchestra, Gennadi Rozhdestvensky

Melodia, 1976


----------



## AClockworkOrange

*Robert Schumann: Symphonies No. 1 & 2
David Zinman & the Tonhalle Orchestra Zurich*









These recordings are wonderful and for me, blow Robin Ticciati's Scottish Chamber Orchestra recordings out of the water. Fleet, graceful whilst maintaining power and drive.

These recordings are on a par with Wolfgang Sawallisch's Wiener Philharmoniker cycle. I would say in joint second along with George Szell's cycle by a cat's whisker.


----------



## brotagonist

I decided to hear the other half of this today:








DSCH Symphony for Strings and Woodwinds op. 73a (Barshai)
DSCH Symphony 15 op. 141bis (Derevianko)
Schnittke Prelude in Memoriam DSCH

Barshai/Chamber Orchestra of Europe

I love this set


----------



## Easy Goer

Schumann & Grieg Piano Concertos - Radu Lupu piano, André Previn and the London Symphony Orchestra.


----------



## bejart

Mozart: Flute Quartet in A Major, KV 298

Jean-Pierre Rampal, flute -- Isaac Stern, violin -- Salvatore Accardo, viola -- Mstislav Rostropovich, cello


----------



## SeptimalTritone

Finished Feldman's For Philip Guston, with the California Ear Unit! The final 30 minutes is a huge collapse and always amazes me.


----------



## bejart

Ignaz Pleyel (1757-1831): Sinfonia Concertante in A Major

Christian Birnbaum directing the Wiener Concert-Verein -- Anton Sorokov and Franz Michael Fischer, violins


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Music for libertarian lionhearts.










Glinka, _Spanish Overture No. 2_










Entire enchanting disc.


----------



## senza sordino

Four yesterday, one this morning
Mozart String Quartets 17&19
View attachment 70093

Mozart Sinfonia Concertante and Concertone for two violins
View attachment 70094

Mozart and Brahms Clarinet Quintets
View attachment 70095

Sibelius Symphonies 1&4 (first disk)
View attachment 70096

Vaughan Williams Symphonies 4&5 (disk 3)
View attachment 70097


----------



## DiesIraeCX

NightHawk said:


> @Josh re BEETHOVEN - POLLINI - THE LATE SONATAS
> 
> You found an incredible bargain because Yes! that set of Late Sonatas is wonderful - I seriously doubt you will be disappointed by any of the interpretations. *I wish Pollini would complete the cycle of 32 sonatas.*


 Well, your wish has been granted! It was released in America near the beginning of 2015 (it was released in Europe and elsewhere sometime in 2014, if I'm not mistaken). It was my birthday present to myself.


----------



## Haydn man

Some Sibelius for me this evening
Symphony No 2, which I think is my favourite one
This set is a bargain and well worth anyone's money
Enjoy


----------



## George O

Benjamin Britten (1913-1976)

A Ceremony of Carols

Rejoice in the Lamb

Missa Brevis

The Choir of St John's College, Cambridge / George Guest
Brian Runnett, organ
Marisa Robles, harp

on Argo (London), from 1965


----------



## ribonucleic

The most moving performance of any piano piece I've ever heard.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

_
L'incoronazione di Poppea_ cuts










_Lieder eines fahrenden Gesellen_










_Ariadne auf Naxos_ cuts


----------



## LancsMan

*Berlioz: L'Enfance du Christ* Sir Colin Davis on Philips








An appealing work from this 9 CD set of Sir Colin Davis's Berlioz. One of the attractions of Berlioz is the orchestration - quite transparent most of the time - with long melodic lines of an almost classical caste. Much more to my taste than much mid 19th century writing by composers such as Gounod. What a serious minded fellow Berlioz was and how unfortunate that the musical tastes of the France of his own time favoured the trivial and showy above the serious and high-minded!


----------



## Rhombic

The magnificent, almost narrative in style, Myaskovsky 20th Symphony, under fabulous Evgeny Svetlanov's mighty baton with the State Academic Orchestra.


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

Ludwig van Beethoven - String Quartet Op. 18 No. 2 in G Major; String Quartet Op. 18 No. 6 in B-Flat Major; String Quartet Op. 135 in F Major (Alban Berg Quartett).









Continuing the exploration of Beethoven's quartets. I've heard the Op. 18 works separately before this, but not later works. So far an excellent set of performances.


----------



## D Smith

Sibelius' Fifth performed by Karajan/Philharmonia in 1960. Heaven.


----------



## bejart

Joseph Martin Kraus (1756-1792): String Quartet No.6 in G Major

Lysell Quartet: Bernt Lysell and Per Sandklef, violins --Thomas Sundkvist, viola -- Mikael Sjogren, cello


----------



## DaveS

Dvorak Symphony #1 in c, OP.3 'The Bells of Zlonice"
London SO; Istvan Kertesz, cond.

via Spotify


----------



## SimonNZ

Haydn's Symphonies 74 and 75 - Antal Dorati, cond.


----------



## opus55

Clauddio Abbado *The Symphony Edition*

Disc 8 of 41. I'm listening to Beethoven Symphony No. 2.


----------



## Eramirez156

_*Holst: The Planets*_
four hands one piano









York 2


----------



## tortkis

Morton Feldman: String Quartet (II) (1983) - Ives Ensemble (hat[now]ART)









The recording of the Flux Quartet I heard some years ago didn't leave much impression, but this one by Ives Ensemble feels more engaging and lively. (I don't remember the Flux's performance well, so this may be wrong. The Flux takes 6 hours while the Ives takes about 5 hours.)

[WARNING] I just finished listening to this and found that the last track (Disc 4-3) of mp3 has too many glitches. I notified the problem to emusic and will report here if it is fixed.


----------



## MozartsGhost

*Beethoven*
_Piano Sonatas
Op 2, Nos 1, 2, 3
Op 10, Nos 1, 2, 3
Op 13, "Pathetique"
Op 14, Nos 1, 2_

Glenn Gould piano


----------



## Guest

The three Beethoven Sonatas. Decent to good sound--fabulous playing.


----------



## Eramirez156

*Roy Harris* 
_Three Variations on a Theme ( String Quartet no.2) _









*The Emerson String Quartet Plays 50 Years of American Music 1919-1969*
Emerson String Quartet


----------



## KenOC

Kontrapunctus said:


> The three Beethoven Sonatas. Decent to good sound--fabulous playing.


What's that "16+" on the back of the CD? If you're younger than that do you have to ask your parents to buy it for you? :lol:


----------



## pmsummer

ROTHKO CHAPEL
WHY PATTERNS?
*Morton Feldman*
California EAR Unit 
UC Berkeley Chamber Chorus

New Albion


----------



## Orfeo

* Alexander Glazunov 
*Prelude and Fugue in D minor Op. 62 (1899).
-Maria Yudina, pianist.
-->


----------



## Weston

SimonNZ said:


> Takemitsu's A Flock Descends Into The Pentagonal Garden - Seiji Ozawa, cond.
> 
> Interesting that this work which is probably his most famous outside of TC hardly ever gets mentioned here. I'm not complaining, in fact I really like that "we" seem to have a widespread love and preference for works like From Me Flows..., which I almost never see mentioned elsewhere. Not that I mind this piece, but its never been my favorite.


Is TC it's own sub-culture then? In other words do more of us like "From Me Flows What You Call Time" because we heard about it here? I doubt I've even heard A Flock Descends . . .



Marschallin Blair said:


> Can anyone recommend a perfectly 'vivacious' and sprightly reading of Haydn's fifty-third symphony?
> 
> I absolutely am in_ LOVE_ with the first movement.
> 
> I have the Dorati, and the playing is gorgeously recorded and executed- but the tempo is too slow for me.


I often recommend Thomas Fey for Haydn symphonies, or Harnoncourt as mentioned earlier. Both are sprightly. Some have disagreed with me on Fey's interpretations though.



ribonucleic said:


> The most moving performance of any piano piece I've ever heard.


Wow! To each his own. I'm afraid not even Uchida could get me to listen to K.545.


----------



## Guest

KenOC said:


> What's that "16+" on the back of the CD? If you're younger than that do you have to ask your parents to buy it for you? :lol:


Haha, yeah, and the CD labels have the same indication. Well, I guess Scriabin can get pretty sexy!


----------



## Balthazar

*Schoenberg ~ Piano Concerto*.

Glenn Gould at the piano while Robert Craft leads the CBC Symphony Orchestra.


----------



## SimonNZ

Weston said:


> Is TC it's own sub-culture then? In other words do more of us like "From Me Flows What You Call Time" because we heard about it here? I doubt I've even heard A Flock Descends . . .


Heh, some might argue...but I was aiming for the more positive spin where we don't feel we have to follow the recieved wisdom. You're suggesting we've replaced one recieved wisdom with another? Nah, nobody here seems to have any problen saying they don't like what they don't like.

I'll be interested to hear what you make of A Flock Descends (but I must repeat: I don't mind it, its just never been one of my favorites).


----------



## Eramirez156

*Fritz Reiner and the Chicago Symphony*









*Bela Bartok: Music for Strings, Percussion & Celesta*


----------



## KenOC

That mention of Takemitsu made me put on his "Dream Window," London Sinfonietta, Oliver Knussen cond.


----------



## SimonNZ

KenOC said:


> What's that "16+" on the back of the CD? If you're younger than that do you have to ask your parents to buy it for you? :lol:


It's a live recording - maybe there's lots of blue language in the heckling

...or from the conductor to the uncooperative orchestra


----------



## Weston

*A Tale of Two Arnolds (and some other dudes) - Part 1*

*John Field: Piano Concerto No. 1 in E flat major, H. 27 *
Matthias Bamert / London Mozart Players / Miceal O'Rourke, piano










This is going to sound mean but the opening movement sounds like something out of 
Mozart's "A Musical Joke" to me. I really enjoy Field, thinking of him as the Irish Beethoven, but this is just an orchestrated "Hot Cross Buns." It does improve a little when the piano comes in and the development begins. The Adagio is beautiful and the finale joyously rustic, so the piece does redeem itself in the end.

*Arnold Bax: Symphony No. 7*
Vernon Handley / BBC Philharmonic Orchestra










I've finally gotten around to purchasing this set I've seen on so many others' playlists. This is a virgin listen for me, I've only heard the Bax No. 6 before, so I'm excited. This No. 7 came up at random, so why not start there?

Overall the work is awe inspiring. there is a LOT going on so I'll need several listens to get comfortable with it. I thought in movement 2 I heard an oboe coming from the right. That's a little weird. But then there are many different solo concertante moments with different instruments, so maybe they spread them out for some reason?

*Alan Heard: Elegy for Our Time*
Szymon Kawalla / Slovak Radio Symphony Orchestra










I have mixed feelings about this Music from Six Continents series. I think the idea of a venue for totally new orchestral music is cool, but so far what I've heard is conservative - a lot like film music from the 1950s. There's nothing wrong with that and I do enjoy hearing the works, so why not? But I've still got a lot of learning and discovery to do in the more accepted canon.

I will say this work engages me a lot more than Segerstam's Symphony No. 783 or whatever I heard on YouTube the other day, so maybe the series really is worthwhile.


----------



## Weston

*A Tale of Two Arnolds (and some other dudes) - Part 2*

And a rare fourth piece this time. After all the discussion on the Schoenberg PC thread, I wanted to give it another listen.

*Schoenberg: Piano Concerto, Op. 42*
Pierre Boulez / Cleveland Orchestra / Mitsuko Uchida, piano










I stopped it halfway through and restarted. I wasn't focused. I shouldn't multitask. Okay this time, nothing but the music!

I see it isn't just the pianist who steals the show. The flute and trombones get a thorough workout too.

*Schoenberg: Piano Concerto, Op. 42*
Michael Schønwandt / Danish National Symphony Orchestra / Amalie Malling, piano










This is a slightly milder performance but in some ways a cleaner recording. I like both for different reasons. This version sounds like a larger orchestra and so it is harder to hear the individual motifs. It becomes more of a blur. So for me the Boulez / Uchida version is definitive, noisy or not.

I haven't really garnered any new insights with these deep listens. I rarely hear a tone row, though I watched Uchida play it alone in a video Mahlerian shared. What I do hear is gradually evolving motifs, which is what I enjoy anyway.

Somehow the last brass blast does sound like a resolution to me, albeit a very sudden one.


----------



## Cygnenoir

I had forgotten how good Ligeti's Chamber Concerto actually is.
That 3.mvt - ohmygosh!


----------



## pmsummer

DE PROFUNDIS
CÆCILLA VIRGO ET MARTYR
*Marc-Antoine Charpentier*
Gents Madrigaalkoor
Cantabile-Gent
Musica Polyphonica
Louis Devos - director

Erato


----------



## bejart

Haydn: Piano Trio No.31 in G Major

Beaux Arts Trio: Menahem Pressler, piano -- Isadore Cohen, violin -- Bernard Greenhouse, cello


----------



## opus55

Ludwig van Beethoven (1770-1827)

Symphony No. 5
Piano Sonata No. 1


----------



## MozartsGhost

*Schubert*
_Symphony Nos 1 & 2_
The Israel Philharmonic
Zubin Mehta


----------



## KenOC

Weinberg's Chamber Symphony No. 3, Helsingborg SO, Thord Svedlund cond. I'm usually not a great fan of Weinberg, but this late symphony from 1990 is an exception. The first movement is quietly haunting, and the remaining movements contrast with that and each other.


----------



## bejart

Giovanni Paisiello (1740-1816): Piano Concerto No.4 in G Minor

Orchestra da Camera di Santa Cecelia -- Pietro Spada, piano


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 2003, 2000.


----------



## Dave Whitmore

P. I. Tchaikovsky - Symphony No. 1 "Winter Daydreams" (Fedoseyev)


----------



## tortkis

Hindemith: String Trios Nos. 1 and 2, Scherzo - Notre Dame String Trio (Centaur)








String Trio No. 1, Op. 35 (1924)
String Trio No. 2 (1933)
Scherzo for viola and cello (1934)

Composed between the string quartet no. 5 (1923) & no. 6 (1943). Very nice, solid works.


----------



## Dave Whitmore

P. I. Tchaikovsky - Symphony No. 2 "Little Russian" (Fedoseyev)


----------



## Baregrass

bejart said:


> Mozart: Flute Quartet in A Major, KV 298
> 
> Jean-Pierre Rampal, flute -- Isaac Stern, violin -- Salvatore Accardo, viola -- Mstislav Rostropovich, cello


Now that is a truly talented line up of musicians.


----------



## KenOC

Weston said:


> *Schoenberg: Piano Concerto, Op. 42*
> Pierre Boulez / Cleveland Orchestra / Mitsuko Uchida, piano


I listened to this very recording earlier today in my never-ending effort to appreciate Schoenberg. I'm beginning to fear that I already appreciate him, so to speak!


----------



## Mahlerian

CPE Bach: Harpsichord Concerto in D minor
Leonhardt Consort, Gustav Leonhardt









Vaughan Williams: Mass in G minor
BBC Singers, cond. Carwood









Debussy: Pelléas et Mélisande
Maria Ewing, Francois le Roux, Jose van Dam, Vienna Philharmonic Orchestra, cond. Abbado


----------



## GreenMamba

Brahms Piano Concerto 1, op. 15. Curzon/Szell


----------



## Pugg

Haydn: Quartet in E flat, Op.64/6; Boccherini: Quartet in D, Op.6/1; Schumann: Quartet No.2 in F, Op.41/2; Verdi: Quartet in E minor
Quartetto Italiano


----------



## Pugg

bejart said:


> Haydn: Piano Trio No.31 in G Major
> 
> Beaux Arts Trio: Menahem Pressler, piano -- Isadore Cohen, violin -- Bernard Greenhouse, cello


One gets never tired of listing to this sublime recordings. :tiphat:


----------



## Dave Whitmore

P. I. Tchaikovsky - Symphony No. 3 in D major, op. 29 (Gergiev)


----------



## nightscape

Dvorak - Symphony No. 4 (Jarvi/SNO)


----------



## Pugg

​John Field : piano music: Nocturnes.
[SUB]( Oh those hours of studying )[/SUB]


----------



## MrTortoise

Carl Nielsen
Symphonies No, 4 'The Inextinguishable' and No. 5

San Francisco Symphony
Herbert Blomstedt, cond.

It's been a long time since I've heard the 4th. I had a vinyl copy of Bernstein/NY Phil back when I was a kid and loved the intensity of this work. I must admit it is nice not having the flip the record over to hear the entire work now.


----------



## Haydn man

nightscape said:


> Dvorak - Symphony No. 4 (Jarvi/SNO)


I love this whole cycle, consistent playing and well recorded


----------



## Haydn man

Now exploring No1 from this cycle
A bit early in the day perhaps, but who cares:lol:


----------



## Marschallin Blair




----------



## ArtMusic




----------



## SimonNZ

John Cage's ASLSP - Giancarlo Simonacci, piano


----------



## cwarchc

............


----------



## SimonNZ

Thomas Larcher's My Illness Is The Medicine I Need - Andrea Lauren Brown, soprano


----------



## Pugg

​
*Tchaikovsky : Overture 1812
Beethoven : Wellington Siege *


----------



## SimonNZ

Shostakovich's 24 Preludes and Fugues Op.87 - Vladimir Ashkenazy, piano


----------



## bejart

Jean-Marie Leclair (1697-1764): Viola Sonata in E Minor, Op.12, No.1

Sandor Papp and Janos Fejervari, violas


----------



## George O

Anton Dvorak (1841-1904)

Symphony No. 7 in D minor, op 70

Berliner Philharmoniker / Rafael Kubelik

on Deutsche Grammophon (Germany), from 1971


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

F. J. Haydn - Symphony No. 6 in D Major, 'Le Matin' (Günther Herbig; Staatskapelle Berlin).









Always great to come back to these wonderful early symphonies - the Menuetto is one of Haydn's finest, imo - the folk-like, almost 'mythical' trio in the minor provides an excellent contrast to the joyous and layered melodies and instrumentation in the movement.


----------



## Pugg

​*Spohr: Clarinet concertos *
Michael Collins


----------



## pmsummer

DONNERSÖHNE
_Music for Saint James the Apostle_
Codex Calixtinus, Santiago de Compostela, 12th century
*Sequentia*

Deutsche Harmonia Mundi - WDR


----------



## opus55

Schubert Symphony No. 3 in D Major. Chamber Orchestra of Europe and Claudio Abbado.









Abbado marathon continues. Disc 12 of 41. I love the Chamber Orchestra of Europe.


----------



## bejart

Beethoven: Ten Themes and Variations, Op.107

Jean-Pierre Rampal, flute -- Robert Veyron-Lacrois, piano


----------



## Balthazar

*Jean Barraqué ~ Piano Sonata*

Roger Woodward at the piano.


----------



## MrTortoise

François Couperin
Pieces de clavecin, Book 1

Lawrence Cummings, harpsichord


----------



## pmsummer

*In Memorium for Those Who.*










THE WOUND-DRESSER
_Libretto by Walt Whitman_
FEARFUL SYMMETRIES
*John Adams*
Sanford Sylvan - baritone
Orchestra of St. Luke's
John Adams - conductor

Nonesuch


----------



## SiegendesLicht

KenOC said:


> What's that "16+" on the back of the CD? If you're younger than that do you have to ask your parents to buy it for you? :lol:





Kontrapunctus said:


> Haha, yeah, and the CD labels have the same indication. Well, I guess Scriabin can get pretty sexy!





SimonNZ said:


> It's a live recording - maybe there's lots of blue language in the heckling
> 
> ...or from the conductor to the uncooperative orchestra


It is a requirement in Russia since 2012 to put these age classification labels on all media. I think the idea behind this particular one was that piano sonatas are too boring and hardly understandable for most people under 16.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Two works from a late 19th c. B-lister. Well-constructed but nothing to really separate them from the chasing pack of Russian Romantics, at least to these ears.


----------



## Vasks

This disc that recently arrived got its first play today...*Orchestral Music of Franck*...no, not Cesar but an Eduard Franck


----------



## Vaneyes

For *Holst *death day (1934).

View attachment 70126


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Gorecki Symphony No. 3* * Vaughan Williams, Dona Nobis Pacem*

Memorial Day listening.


----------



## Pugg

​_Time for some firework:
_
*Verdi: Nabucco.
Souliotis/ Gobbi/ Gardelli *


----------



## MrTortoise

Johann Sebastian Bach
Goldberg Variations

András Schiff, piano


----------



## pmsummer

SYMPHONY NO.7
*Ludwig van Beethoven*
English Chamber Orchestra
Michael Tilson Thomas - conductor

CBS Masterworks


----------



## MozartsGhost

*Beethoven*
_Piano Concerto No 1 in C major_

Claudio Arrau piano

Philharmonia Orchestra
Alceo Galliera conducting


----------



## Guest

Xenakis
Syrmos 
(for 18 strings)

Ensemble Resonanz

Fantastic stuff, like being on a rollercoaster after you've dropped a tab of acid.
I imagine.


----------



## bejart

Georg Matthias Monn (1717-1750): Sinfonia in B Major

Thomas Furi conducting Camerata Bern


----------



## D Smith

It's Memorial Day here, so I'm listening to a fine performance of Ravel's Le Tombeau de Couperin by Jean Martinon.


----------



## MozartsGhost

*Brahms*
_Piano Concerto No 1 in D minor Op 15_

Claudio Arrau piano

The Philharmonia Orchestra
Giulini conducting


----------



## brotagonist

Resuming my traversal of the set. CD3 today:









Xenakis Synaphaï, Horos, Eridanos, Kyania
Ooi, piano; Tamayo/Luxemburg

Only Synaphaï is familiar, in an old Erato version, I believe. I love this 'stuff'


----------



## papsrus

Mendelssoh No. 3
Abbado, LSO (DG)


----------



## Weston

*Faure: Piano Quintet No. 2 in Cm, Op. 115*
Domus










Melodic but -- dear me! -- that first movement is so meandering there is little in the way of themes for me to grasp. I feel as though aimlessly drifting downstream in a raft with no keel.

*Howells: Violin Sonata No. 3 in Em, Op. 38*
Mobius










Yep. It's a violin sonata.

*Morrill: Concerto for Cornet and 17 Instruments*
Steve Squires / Northern Illinois Philharmonic









Evidently there are no clear images of this album on the web.

I hate to say it but I'm a bit put off by the sudden breaking into an anthem/hymn in the first movement. It comes across as maudlin and manipulative to me, though I do understand the piece has something to do with the Sept. 11 tragedy. Anthems to me are like symbols, often divisive, and as a visual artist I usually dislike thinking in symbols (which is not quite the same as symbolism). Oh well, I've got the piece because I liked the saxophone concerto. I'll survive.


----------



## Weston

dogen said:


> Xenakis
> Syrmos
> (for 18 strings)
> 
> Ensemble Resonanz
> 
> Fantastic stuff, like being on a rollercoaster after you've dropped a tab of acid.
> I imagine.


I tried that once, but I didn't inhale. . .


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Weston said:


> I tried that once, but I didn't inhale. . .


But did you '_ex_'-hale? _;D_

At least that's what I ask Bill Clinton.


----------



## Skilmarilion

*Schnittke* - Concerto for Piano and Strings









*Bruckner* - Symphony No. 7


----------



## Easy Goer

Balakirev: Complete Piano Works, Vol. 1 - Sonatas, Nicholas Walker Piano.


----------



## EDaddy

Specifically _In The Faery Hills _and _The Garden of Fand_


----------



## MozartsGhost

*Bela Bartok*
_Concerto for Orchestra_

Boston Symphony Orchestra
Rafael Kubelik conducting


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Mozart, Piano Sonatas in C, A, and F*


----------



## Mahlerian

Wagner: Die Walkure Act I
Stuart Skelton, Yvonne Naef, Mikhail Petrenko, Hamburg Philharmonic, cond. Young


----------



## Marschallin Blair




----------



## Orfeo

elgars ghost said:


> Two works from a late 19th c. B-lister. Well-constructed but nothing to really separate them from the chasing pack of Russian Romantics, at least to these ears.


The slow movement (andante sostenuto) of that symphony is glorious though (and the Ballade has a rather arresting beginning).


----------



## omega

Mahlerian said:


> Wagner: Die Walkure Act I
> Stuart Skelton, Yvonne Naef, Mikhail Petrenko, Hamburg Philharmonic, cond. Young


I didn't know Young had conducted Wagner. How is it?


----------



## schigolch




----------



## bejart

Gaspare Spontini (1774-1851): Notturno Concertato con Vari Strumenti

Marco Zuccarini conducting the Symphonia Perusina -- Massimo Mercelli, flute -- Paolo Pollastri, oboe


----------



## Mahlerian

omega said:


> I didn't know Young had conducted Wagner. How is it?


Very vivid, finely textured. Some of the singing is not up to the standards of the best Rings, but even that's certainly above par. I'll be listening to the other acts later.


----------



## papsrus

Mozart -- Symphony Nos. 39, 40, 41
Bohm, Berlin Philharmonic (DG)


----------



## Eramirez156

*Marilyn Horne Sings Rossini*
_Scences from L'Assedio di Corinto
La donna del Lago_

Royal Philharmonic Orchestra
Henry Lewis


----------



## pmsummer

VAUGHAN WILLIAMS
_Fantasia on Greensleeves; Fantasia on a Theme by Thomas Tallis; The Lark Ascending; Norfolk Rhapsody No. 1; In the Fen Country; Five Variants of 'Dives and Lazarus'_
*Ralph Vaughan Williams*
The New Queen's Hall Orchestra
Hagai Shaham - violin
Barry Wordsworth - conductor

Argo via Decca UK


----------



## bejart

Haydn: Symphony No.88 in G Major

Adam Fischer leading the Austro-Hungarian Haydn Orchestra


----------



## ProudSquire

*Prokofiev*

Piano Concerto No. 3 in C major, Op. 26

*Soloist - Yuja Wang
Lucerne Festival Orchestra
Claudio Abbado - conductor*

:tiphat:


----------



## Celloman

Mahler - Symphony No. 4

Szell; Cleveland Orchestra

Judith Raskin, soprano










Bach - St. Matthew Passion

Rene Jacobs; Akademie fur Alte Musik Berlin


----------



## SeptimalTritone

John Cage- Works for Prepared Piano


----------



## MrTortoise

Jean Barraqué
Piano Sonata

Herbert Henck, piano


----------



## shadowdancer

SimonNZ said:


> Shostakovich's 24 Preludes and Fugues Op.87 - Vladimir Ashkenazy, piano


I was quite interested in this record some time ago. I have Melnikov and Nikolayeva's from the 60's. Can you compare somehow these? What is your opinion about Ashkenazy's approach? 
Thanks


----------



## pmsummer

SKOGEN, FLICKAN OCH FLASKAN
_Woods, Women and Wine_
From _Piæ Cantiones (1582)_
*Joculatores Upsalienses*

BIS


----------



## Vronsky

*Toru Takemitsu -- A String Around Autumn*









Toru Takemitsu -- A String Around Autumn


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Stravinsky and Szymanowski violin concertos*


----------



## bejart

Luigi Boccherini (1743-1805): String Quintet in C Major, Op.25, No.4, G.298

La Magnifica Comunita: Enrico Casazza and Isabella Longo, violins -- Mario Paladin, viola -- Luigi Puxeddu and Leonardo Sapare, cellos


----------



## Guest

No.5-8 today. Vibrant playing and crystal clear sound.


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1991, 1988.


----------



## KenOC

Beethoven Piano Sonatas, listening to several from Idil Biret's fine cycle (new to me). Biret, from Turkey, was a student of Wilhelm Kempff and her playing reminds me a bit of Gilels. She has a big sound and is generally unhurried, playing with considerable clarity, detail, and personality. An excellent cycle so far, good sound and obviously quality stuff. It's available from about $30 new on Amazon and certainly won't disappoint.


----------



## pmsummer

LA TARANTELLA
_Antidotum Tarantulae_
*Italian Traditional, Athanasius Kircher, Matteo Salvatore, Alfio Antico, Lucilla Galeazzi, Ambrogio Sparagna, Don Francisco Xavier Cid, Giuseppe De Vittorio* 
L'Arpeggiata
Christina Pluhar - director

Alpha


----------



## SimonNZ

shadowdancer said:


> I was quite interested in this record some time ago. I have Melnikov and Nikolayeva's from the 60's. Can you compare somehow these? What is your opinion about Ashkenazy's approach?
> Thanks


I was surprised at how gentle Ashkenazy was - though these are works I haven't played in a very long time, so my memory of my last listen is probably now faulty. I understand he's also considered quite fast, though again I can't confirm that.Perfect sound capture, it must be said. I'll try and hear the Nikolyeva soon for comparison.

I'll be interested to hear what you make of them.

now:










Haydn's Symphonies 76 and 77 - Antal Dorati, cond.


----------



## bejart

Francois Devienne (1759-1803): Bassoon Sonata in C Major, Op.24, No.12

Danny Bond, bassoon -- Richte van der Meer, cello -- Robert Kohnen, harpsichord


----------



## Alfacharger

New England Holidays symphony by Charles Ives. It is still Memorial day here in the states.


----------



## Guest

I played two old LPs...Berman's has rather clattery piano sound, but what amazing playing! Heifetz' has superb playing and sound.


----------



## senza sordino

An unusual start to my day, solo piano and song cycles, not what I typically listen too.

Martha Argerich plays Schumann Fantasiestücke, Ravel Sonatine and Gaspard de la nuit 
View attachment 70155


Britten Les Illuminations, Serenade for tenor, horn and strings, Nocturne 
View attachment 70156


and then more usual music for me
Britten Variations on a theme by Frank Bridge, Simple Symphony, Prelude and Fugue
View attachment 70157


Barber violin and piano concerti, plus souvenirs.
View attachment 70158


Prokofiev and Shostakovich first cello concerti
View attachment 70159


----------



## D Smith

More Memorial Day listening. Vaughan Williams' Symphony No. 3 perform by Haitink/LPO. Contrary to popular myth this piece has nothing to do with cows but instead was inspired by Vaughan William's experiences in WWI on the fields of France. Haitink delivers an outstanding performance (and in #4 too). Recommended.


----------



## Becca

SiegendesLicht said:


> It is a requirement in Russia since 2012 to put these age classification labels on all media. I think the idea behind this particular one was that piano sonatas are too boring and hardly understandable for most people under 16.


Or, perhaps, they are not understandable by anyone over 16


----------



## SimonNZ

Peter-Anthony Togni's Lamentations Jeremaie Prophetae

Jeff Reilly, bass clarinet, Lydia Adams, cond.


----------



## bejart

Alexander Pierre Francois Boely (1785-1858): String Quartet in A Minor, Op.27

Quatour Mosaiques: Erich Hobarth and Andrea Bischof, violins -- Anita Mitterer, viola-- Christophe Coin, cello


----------



## SimonNZ

Spohr Double Quartets - ASMF Chamber Ensemble


----------



## Selby

Alfred Schnittke (1934-1998)
Psalms of Repentence (1988) 
Tõnu Kaljuste, Swedish Radio Choir (1999)







Is this Schnittke's masterpiece?


----------



## Balthazar

*Messiaen ~ Des canyons aux étoiles*

Reinbert de Leeuw leads the Schönberg Ensemble.


----------



## brotagonist

Selby said:


> Alfred Schnittke (1934-1998)
> Psalms of Repentence (1988)
> Tõnu Kaljuste, Swedish Radio Choir (1999)
> View attachment 70162
> 
> Is this Schnittke's masterpiece?


I'm a fairly dedicated Schnittke fan, but I almost pawned that one  I decided that I'd hang on to it, as I don't have much plainchant or whatever sort of thing that is  It's got it's moments, mostly when I'm not listening and it's just on  It might grow on me one day.

I'm listening to this again to wrap it up for this session:









Bartók 3 Piano Concerti
Kovacevich, Davis/LSO and BBCSO

I keep thinking that I must be missing something. After the violence of the first 2 PCs, the third is so pastoral and calm. It's just not what I think of with Bartók.


----------



## MrTortoise

Johann Sebastian Bach
Brandenburg Concertos 1-4

The English Concert
Trevor Pinnock, cond

I picked up this recording at a used book store and it is like listening to these pieces again for the first time. I'm not too hip to HIP, however the clarity of line and virtuoso triumph of these players, especially the trumpet and horns is thrilling! Unfortunately my CD rip indicated some inaccuracies, so I will have to purchase a new copy when the budget allows. I have a feeling my Marriner/Saint Martin in the Fields Brandies are going to get a bit dusty in the file system!


----------



## Pugg

Haydn: Symphonies 101 "Clock" & 88;
Beethoven: Emperor Concerto* Backhaus/Wiener Philharmoniker (WP)/Krauss*/Münchinger


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Beehoven: _Piano Trio in D Op. 70 No. 1, 'Ghost'_

Bartok: _Violin Sonata No. 1 Sz 75_









_
Sinfonia Antartica_, "Landscape" movement









_
Helios Overture_


----------



## MrTortoise

Harrison Birtwistle
Secret Theatre

Ensemble Intercontemporain
Pierre Boulez, cond.

Trying to do some more listening homework for the TC top post-1950 thread.


----------



## opus55

Disc 14 of 41. Schubert Symphony No. 5. Probably my favorite Schubert symphony for its easily remembered themes. I was too optimistic that I could listen to the entire box over the memorial holiday.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

opus55 said:


> View attachment 70166
> 
> 
> Disc 14 of 41. Schubert Symphony No. 5. Probably my favorite Schubert symphony for its easily remembered themes. I was too optimistic that I could listen to the entire box over the memorial holiday.


How does Abbado do the first movement of the Schubert _Fifth Symphony_?- is it brisk and light like the Mackerras or more broad in tempo like the Bohm, Karajan, or the Beecham? Or is it nothing like the only four Schubert _Fifths_ I have at all?


----------



## brotagonist

Sun and scorch kept me out, mostly away from the stereo this weekend, so I fell behind. Making up for it now:









RVW S5, Norfolk Rhapsody, Lark Ascending
Chang, Haitink/LPO

Quite pleasant. I need to give some of the other symphonies a listen.


----------



## brotagonist

I was about to vote, but thought that I really should give something new a listen first. My first choice, based on something positive and intriguing I read a few days ago, was Feldman's For Philip Guston. Almost 5 hours!? Well, scratch that one. My next choice: James Dillon Nine Rivers. Good Grief. This is likely just as long :lol:

Well, it's starting out very nicely indeed, so I'll see (hear?) how far I get before I am ready to sleep (soon).

James Dillon Nine Rivers
Scottish SO


----------



## tortkis

Groove Machine - h2 quartet (Blue Griffin Recording)








Marc Mellits (b.1966), Arr. Jonathan Nichol (b. 1982): Revolution (2004/2010)
Amy Williams (b. 1969): Univocity (2009)
Thierry Escaich (b. 1965): Tango Virtuoso (1993)
Murray Gross (b. 1955): The Wild, Wild West (2008)
Victor Márquez Barrios (b. 1977): Saxteto (2007)
Alexandros Markeas (b.1965): Engrenages (2006) (Sergei Kvitko, piano)
Rudy Wiedoeft: Saxophobia (1920)


----------



## Pugg

​*Chopin : Waltzes*
Tamas Vasary


----------



## MrTortoise

Ludwig van Beethoven
Violin Concerto in D major, Op. 61

Bronislaw Huberman, violin
Vienna Philharmonic Orchestra
George Szell, cond.


----------



## opus55

Marschallin Blair said:


> How does Abbado do the first movement of the Schubert _Fifth Symphony_?- is it brisk and light like the Mackerras or more broad in tempo like the Bohm, Karajan, or the Beecham? Or is it nothing like the only four Schubert _Fifths_ I have at all?


I haven't heard Mackerras but Abbado with Chamber Orchestra of Europe is the brisk/transparent style. It is similar to Harnoncourt/Concertgebouw but perhaps a bit slower.


----------



## brotagonist

James Dillon _Nine Rivers_: Part three is now beginning, the choral/vocal one. I was beginning to question, at about the mid-point of the first part, the percussion one (or was part two percussion as well?), whether I would be able to make it through the whole work. At 20 minutes each, this is certainly 3 hours in length. Is it anticipated that anyone will listen that long? This definitely has some moments (for me), but there is a lot of waiting for them  I'm afraid that I will have to seek out a shorter work


----------



## Guest

I managed one whole part!


----------



## SimonNZ

Handel Organ Concertos - Simon Preston, organ, Trevor Pinnock, cond.


----------



## MrTortoise

Johann Sebastian Bach
Brandenburg Concertos 4 and 5

The English Concert
Trevor Pinnock, cond.


----------



## SimonNZ

Silvestrov's Symphony No.5 - Jukka-Pekka Saraste, cond.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Hanns Eisler - Songs and Cantatas in Exile.

As the title implies, this two-disc set covers the period during the 30s and 40s when the composer was compelled to wander the world after both his political and ethnic status had made it impossible for him to remain in Germany, and, in time, he found himself in the US, which is where he was based when many songs on this set were composed.

Most of the works here are set to texts by Bertolt Brecht, who found both an enthusiastic musical collaborator and an ideological soulmate in Eisler after the former's somewhat acrimonious estrangement from Kurt Weill. Whatever misgivings anyone has about Brecht's Far Left polemic it can't be denied that he was a gifted wordsmith, so more's the pity that this fascinating recording includes no texts at all, as nearly all of them are sung in German.


----------



## Pugg

*Smetana : Die verkaufte Braut.*
The ever gracious* Lorengar* and *Wunderlich.*


----------



## MagicMark

Beethoven, Symphony Number 5 in C Minor, Op 67, Berliner Philharmoniker


----------



## bejart

Alessandro Marcello (1684-1750): Oboe Concerto In C Minor

Le Florilegium Musicum de Paris -- Jean-Claude Magloire, oboe


----------



## Tsaraslondon

My favourite Callas *La Traviata* is the Covent Garden performance, recorded just a few months after this one, though the Lisbon one is probably the more famous, possibly because of it being released by EMI, and because it is also the title of a play by Terrence McNally.

She is possibly in slighter fresher voice in Lisbon, but differences are marginal, though surprisingly the inevitable top Eb at the end of _Sempre libera_ sounds better in Covent Garden than Lisbon. However it doesn't fall particularly easy on the ear at either performance. The Lisbon performance benefits from Alfredo Kraus's superb Alfredo, though Cesare Valletti is also excellent in London. Mario Sereni is a lot better than Bastianini on the live La Scala version, but he is bettered, in my opinion, by Mario Zanasi's sympathetic portrayal at Covent Garden.

Both performances are excellent, but there is something about the Covent Garden performance that puts it on a slightly higher level, You feel that it is one of those nights when everything just comes together. Rescigno, who, without Callas, could be a somewhat dull conductor, shapes the score wonderfully at Covent Garden, whereas Ghione tends to be a bit four square sometimes.

Callas's Violetta, one of the great characterisations of the twentieth century, demands to be in any serious opera enthusiast's collection. In the absence of a recommendable studio version from EMI, we are lucky that there are so many good live versions to choose from. My preference would be for London, followed by Lisbon then La Scala 1955.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

LancsMan said:


> *Berlioz: Romeo et Juliette* Sir Colin Davis on Philips
> View attachment 70036
> 
> 
> I'm listening to Romeo and Juliet from this 9 CD set. This is a piece I find somewhat uneven and it is difficult to pigeon hole. But Part Three which includes the love scene contains some of the most exquisite music from the 19th century, and is superb.


I think one of Berlioz's greatest qualities is the fact that he's hard to pigeonhole. One of the great originals.


----------



## Vasks

_Highly Hyperion_

*Mackenzie - Britannia - A Nautical Overture (Lloyd-Jones)
Wood - Piano Concerto (Milne)*


----------



## brotagonist

In a moment, I'm going to listen to:

Valentin Silvestrov Symphony 5 (1, 2)
Lahti SO


----------



## Easy Goer

Bruckner Symphony No.2 - Berlin Radio Symphony Orchestra Franz Konwitschny Conductor, recorded live January 1951


----------



## Selby

Keith Jarrett (1945)
The Paris Concert


----------



## Pugg

​*Mozart arias: Lucia Popp.*:tiphat:
One of the most beautiful recitals I ever heard.


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1987, 2005.


----------



## brotagonist

It is Mahlerian! Silvestrov's Symphony 5 has me wanting to hear more, so I'll go with the most recent one:

Silvestrov Symphony 7
Ukrainian National Symphony Orchestra
Volodymyr Sirenko


----------



## Vaneyes

brotagonist said:


> Resuming my traversal of the set. CD3 today:
> 
> View attachment 70132
> 
> 
> Xenakis Synaphaï, Horos, Eridanos, Kyania
> Ooi, piano; Tamayo/Luxemburg
> 
> Only Synaphaï is familiar, in an old Erato version, I believe. *I love this 'stuff'*


"And it loves you, darling."


----------



## brotagonist

^ That must be the ghost of the "old Erato version"


----------



## brotagonist

On Silvestrov. 7 has me thinking that it's a bit too ambient. I prefer 5. There's that very nice lead-up and peak in the second video (as posted above), about ¾ of the way through the entire symphony.


----------



## Balthazar

*C. P. E. Bach ~ Six Keyboard Concertos, Wq 43*.

Andreas Staier on harpsichord backed by the Freiburger Barockorchester under Petra Müllejans.


----------



## brotagonist

brotagonist said:


> On Silvestrov. 7 has me thinking that it's a bit too ambient. I prefer 5. There's that very nice lead-up and peak in the second video (as posted above), about ¾ of the way through the entire symphony.


With that in mind, I will wind up this 'Silly' (dumb pun attempt) exploration with an earlier work, from his modernist phase:

Silvestrov Symphony 3 Eshatofonia
Bruno Maderna conducting

Yes, this certainly is like the music of that time. I like it, so far!


----------



## Selby

Tōru Takemitsu (1930-1996)
In an Autumn Garden, for gagaku orchestra (1973/79)
Tōru Takemitsu cond. The Tokyo Gakuso Orchestra (1980)


----------



## Selby

Alan Hovhaness (1911-2000)
Sonata for solo viola, Op. 423 (1992)
Christina Fong 
from Solos, Duos, Trios (OgreOgress, 2012)

View attachment 70182


----------



## Vasks

Selby said:


> Tōru Takemitsu (1930-1996)
> In an Autumn Garden, for gagaku orchestra (1973/79)
> Tōru Takemitsu cond. The Tokyo Gakuso Orchestra (1980)
> 
> View attachment 70180


I love so much Takemitsu, and I had that CD for many, many years but I just never liked it. So about 8-10 years ago I sold it on Ebay for a very profitable price to some Asian dude.


----------



## Selby

Per Nørgård (1932)
Symphony No. 3 (1972-75) 
Leif Segerstam cond. Danish National Radio Symphony Orchestra (1996)

View attachment 70183


----------



## George O

The American Cello

George Crumb (1929-): Sonata for Solo Violoncello (1955)

Paul Siskind (1962-): Three Epiphanies (1987)

Roger Sessions (1895-1985): Six Pieces for Violoncello (1966)

Aaron Minsky (195: Ten American Cello Etudes (1985)

Lawrence Stomberg, cello

CD, self-issued
recorded in New Hampshire, September 1-4, 2000


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Glorious, uplifting music in superb sonics in this transfer of Jean Martinon's tremendous 1972 performances. Why is this music so rarely performed?


----------



## millionrainbows

George Perle, Piano Concerto. I like it! Excellent sonics. Steinway. The Etudes kick butt. Hats off to Boriskin.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

GregMitchell said:


> Glorious, uplifting music in superb sonics in this transfer of Jean Martinon's tremendous 1972 performances. Why is this music so rarely performed?





















I can't for the life of me imagine why. Schmitt is at his godlike best. The choral climaxes in parts of _Psalm 47_ send me into ecstasy.

I always think of Mucha paintings when I hear it- probably because I was lying on the ground looking through a Mucha coffee table book when I first heard the piece. 'Operant conditioning,' as it were.


----------



## Selby

Charles Koechlin (1867-1950)
Vers la Voute etoilee, Op. 129 (1923-33)
Heinz Holliger cond. Radio-Sinfonieorchester Stuttgart (2005)


----------



## EDaddy

Zoomed in on Nikolai Rimsky-Korsakov's Russian Easter Festival, Overture, Op. 36 at the moment.


----------



## Mahlerian

Vasks said:


> I love so much Takemitsu, and I had that CD for many, many years but I just never liked it. So about 8-10 years ago I sold it on Ebay for a very profitable price to some Asian dude.


The version I have is on Sony by Reigakusha. I love it, personally, though I can understand how it might not be to most people's tastes.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

I'm so in the mood for Mutter's first movement of this right now. 'Beautiful and on top of the world' just emanates from it.










Deride me shamelessly for posting it again- Mackerras' sprightly treatment of Schubert's _Fifth_ is enormously addicting.


----------



## EDaddy

...and now on to Schumann's Cello Concerto In A Minor, Op.29: I: Nicht Zu Schnell. (And not too fast at all, I might add; just right!). Rostropovich can weave such a yearning cello... almost begging at times. Bernstein (I think) and the Berliners providing such immaculate support.


----------



## Guest

Murail

Desintegrations

National Orchestra of France.

My current favourite work on the Montaigne album.


----------



## KenOC

Shostakovich Symphony No. 7, Petrenko and the RLPO. A very good "Leningrad" (if you agree there can be such a thing). Big, noisy, and intense, at least in the first movement -- still listening.


----------



## opus55

Handel: Orlando


----------



## Selby

Beat Furrer (1954)
Voicelessness. The snow has no voice (1986)
Nicolas Hodges, piano (2005)


----------



## Selby

Zhou Long (1953)
Song of the Ch'in (1982)
The Shanghai Quartet (1994)


----------



## Selby

Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart (1756-1791)
Clarinet Trio in E-flat major, K. 498, "Kegelstatt" (1786) 
Quatuor Mosaïques, Wolfgang Meyer, Patrick Cohen (1993)


----------



## cwarchc

todays ride to work


----------



## jim prideaux

Dvorak-5th Symphony, Othello Overture and Scherzo Capriccioso-Oslo Phil. conducted by Maris Jansons


----------



## DaveS

Dvorak 2nd Symphony in B flat, Op.4
London SO
Istvan Kertesz, cond.

via Spotify


----------



## Selby

Olivier Messiaen (1908-1992)
Éclairs sur l'au-delà… (1987-91)
Simon Rattle cond. Berliner Philharmoniker (2004)


----------



## Mahlerian

Vaughan Williams: A Sea Symphony
Sheila Armstrong, John Carol Case, London Philharmonic Orchestra and Choir, cond. Boult


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

Ludwig van Beethoven - String Quartet Op. 135 in F Major; String Quartet Op. 18 No. 2 in G Major (Alban Berg Quartett).









Excellent playing by this ensemble. Really enjoying these records.

F. J. Haydn - String Quartet Op. 71 No. 3 in E-Flat Major (Kodály Quartet).









Wonderful playing and a powerful sound.


----------



## Eramirez156

*Magda Olivero: The Complete Studio Recitals* (1938/53)


----------



## calvinpv

Penderecki's Utrenja and Symphony No. 3:


----------



## Selby

Tōru Takemitsu (1930-1996)

Quotation of Dream: Say Sea, Take Me! (for two pianos and orchestra, 1991) 
Archipelago S. (for 21 players, 1993) 
Paul Crossley, Peter Serkin, pianos
Oliver Knussen cond. London Sinfonietta


----------



## Vasks

Selby said:


> Tōru Takemitsu (1930-1996)
> 
> Quotation of Dream: Say Sea, Take Me! (for two pianos and orchestra, 1991)
> Archipelago S. (for 21 players, 1993)
> Paul Crossley, Peter Serkin, pianos
> Oliver Knussen cond. London Sinfonietta
> 
> View attachment 70200


Now that Takemitsu disc I really like


----------



## Selby

Frederic Rzewski (1938)
The Road (1995-97)
from
Rzewski Plays Rzewski: Piano Works, 1975-1999


----------



## Sonata

Enjoying my second Villa-Lobos album, solo guitar pieces played by Fabiola Zanon. I've also heard his piano trios # 1&3. I think I'll be listening to a lot of his work this month.


----------



## papsrus

Dvorak -- Nos. 7 & 9
Kubelik, Vienna Philharmonic (Decca)









Early stereo 1956. Pretty dog-gone good fidelity, in my humble estimation.


----------



## brotagonist

Vasks said:


> I love so much Takemitsu, and I had that CD for many, many years but I just never liked it. So about 8-10 years ago I sold it on Ebay for a very profitable price to some Asian dude.


No doubt because it is an acquired taste. Gagaku is not the everyman's cup of tea. The Tokyo Gakuso Orchestra are legendary. I think I should look this one up 

Oh, Selby!  That is an impressive series of posts/listens :tiphat:


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Dvorak, Symphony No. 4*


----------



## brotagonist

Mahlerian said:


> The version I have is on Sony by Reigakusha. I love it, personally, though I can understand how it might not be to most people's tastes.


I covet that one and I adore gagaku. I have never heard it, but I know I'd love it.


----------



## George O

François Couperin (1668-1733)

Second Livre de piéces de clavecin, Sixieme, Onzieme & Douzieme Ordres

Blandine Verlet, harpsichord

on Astree (France), from 1979

5 stars


----------



## Guest

This LP arrived today--I don't think it ever was released on CD. I bought it when it first came out in '81 or so, and stupidly got rid of it during my great LP purge in the late 90s! Anyway, it's a wonderful piece that freely mixes atonality and tonality--the Fugue is practically Brahmsian! Great playing and wonderfully ambient, rich sound--thanks to being recorded in a church.


----------



## bejart

Franz Anton Hoffmeister (1754-1812): Symphony in E Major

Matthias Bamert conducting the London Mozart Players


----------



## pmsummer

LIGHT IN DARKNESS
_Cenas amerisdias: no 2, Eldorado by Ney Rosauro
Dream of the Cherry Blossoms by Keiko Abe
Marimba Dances by Ross Edwards
Marimba Spiritual by Minoru Miki
Light in Darkness by Evelyn Glennie
Movements (2) for Marimba by Toshimitsu Tanaka
The Song of Dionysius by John McLeod_
*Evelyn Glennie* - marimba, percussion
Philip Smith - piano
Gary Kettel, Stephen Henderson, Gregory Knowles - drums

RCA Victor Red Seal


----------



## SimonNZ

Haydn's Symphonies 78 and 79 - Antal Dorati, cond.


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1980 - '86.


----------



## brotagonist

I'm listening to this one again:









Carter SQ 2, 3 4
Pacifica

I was thinking about my experiences with Webern as a late teen and this was on. Was Carter influenced by the Neue Wiener Schule? There is something there, I think. These are impressing me enough that I've got to give them yet another spin after supper


----------



## Selby

To finish off my listens on my favorite day of the week (in which I laze about with my infant and listen to music):

Donnacha Dennehy (1970)
Grá Agus Bás (2007) 
Iarla Ó Lionáird,voice; Alan Pierson cond. Crash Ensemble (2011)









David Lang (1957)
Child (2003)
Sentieri Selvaggi, Carlo Boccadoro cond.









Morton Feldman (1926-1987)
Coptic Light (1985)
Michael Tilson Thomas cond. New World Symphony Orchestra (1998)









ah. Good day.


----------



## brotagonist

I don't envy you. Glad I can laze in peace :tiphat:


----------



## opus55

Richard Strauss

Die Frau ohne Schatten










Took only 1 week to receive this from Germany. I love the sudden opening of this opera.


----------



## Selby

Brotaganist ^ I love it. I work a fairly stressful job but put in long hours and take three day weekends. On the third day of that weekend my partner returns to work and my very energetic young son returns to school. One day a week I get to just kiss on my baby girl and listen to music. We went on two runs. Napped in the sun on our front lawn. It is the perfect day. Usually Mondays, but Tuesday this week due to the Memorial holiday. I call it Baby Monday. I wonder how old she'll have to be before she starts to have an opinion about the music I'm playing


----------



## brotagonist

I'm not against it per se. I wouldn't mind having children, on the conditions that they were biologically mine, moved out and financially independent  I am way past that age. Most people my age already have grandchildren who are starting to think about how to have fun and not have children


----------



## Balthazar

*Schumann ~ Piano Quintet, Op. 44*

Alexander Melnikov at the keyboard with the Jerusalem Quartet.


----------



## bejart

Haydn: Piano Sonata No.33 in C Minor

Mikhail Pletnev, piano


----------



## MrTortoise

Gustav Mahler
Symphony No. 2 in c minor 'Resurrection'

Residentie Orchestra The Hague
Hans Vonk, cond.
Maria Oran, soprano
Jard van Nes, contralto

Digging into my Brilliant Classics Mahler Symphony cycle (99803). I have Lenny's recording of No. 2 with the NY Phil and I'm afraid so far (into movement 3) this recording can't compare. I'm sure there are goodies deeper inside!


----------



## EDaddy

Rockin' out to the this incredible version of his Violin Concerto. Masterpiece!


----------



## Pugg

Copland: "El Salon Mexico" (May 20, 1961 New York, Manhattan Center)
Fernandez: "Batuque",
Guarunieri: "Brazilian Dance",
Revueltas: "Sensemaya" (February 6, 1963 New York, Philharmonic Hall)
Foss: "Phorion" (May 2, 1967 New York, Philharmonic Hall)
Vaughan Williams:
"Fantasia on a theme by Thomas Tallis" (December 21, 1976 New York, Manhattan Center),
"Fantasia on Greensleeves" (December 8, 1969 New York, Philharmonic Hall)
New York Philharmonic
Milhaud: "Creation of the world"
[Playing] Columbia Chamber Orchestra (March 22, 1951 New York, Manhattan Center)


----------



## SimonNZ

Jonathan Harvey's Advaya - Gabriel Prinn, cello


----------



## Marschallin Blair

I originally got the Solti _Parsifal _for three reasons: Kiri, Christa, and the fabulous sound engineering of K.E. Wilkinson.

None disappoint._ ;D _


----------



## Pugg

​
*Dame Joan Sutherland.*
The _Art _of a _Prima Donna_


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Puccini's operetta has been lucky on record. All three studio recordings have their merits, but I think this one from Pappano (just) pips the others to the post. It was recorded around the same time the same team were appearing in tremendously successful performances at the Royal Opera House, Covent Garden, and it shows. Pappano brings a wonderful lightness of touch to the performance, and the LSO play superbly. Hard to choose between the casts on the other recordings, but Gheorghiu and Alagna are both perfect in the two lead roles, and the secondary roles are possibly better cast here than in the other sets.

Pure joy.


----------



## SimonNZ

John Cage's Thirteen - Ensemble Thirteen


----------



## ArtMusic




----------



## schigolch




----------



## Pugg

*Bellini : I Puritani.*
Dame* Joan Sutherland/* Pavarotti/ Cappuccilli/Ghiavov.
As always a pearl from the Decca catalogue. :tiphat:


----------



## bejart

Dietrich Buxtehude (ca.1637-1707): Trio Sonata in F Major, BuxWV 269

John Holloway and Ursala Weiss, violins -- Jaap ter Linden and Mogens Rasmussen, violas -- Lars Ulrik Mortensen, chamber organ


----------



## Easy Goer

Das Lied Von Der Erde - Fritz Wunderlich, Dietrich Fischer-Dieskau.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

I love Reiner's spirited reading of the last movement of the Brahms _Violin Concerto_ where he approaches it more like its Beethoven.


----------



## Heliogabo

*Mozart*
_Divertimenti K247 & K334_ for strings and two horns.
Gaudier Ensemble

There´s no better way to start my day


----------



## EDaddy

Piano Concerto No. 1 in E minor Op. 11: II. Romanze (Larghetto). Beautiful stuff.


----------



## George O

Musicke for the Lute

John Dowland (1563-1626)

Paul O'Dette, lute

on Astrée (France), from 1984

5 stars


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Callas was not in her best voice for this set. There are some alarming flaps on high, which were presumably the reasons release of the set was delayed for several years. That said, her characterisation of spoiled, willful Manon is full of the wonderful sort of detail you won't hear in other performances, and she sings sections like _L'ora o Tirsi_ with an accuracy beyond the means of sopranos without a sound coloratura technique. Di Stefano too has his faults, but he sings with such extraordinary "face", I find it one of his most successful roles on disc. Serafin, who could sometimes seem a little somnolent, is her galvanised into giving a dramatically attuned and thrillingly exciting rendition of the score, particularly in the superb finale to Act III. Nor is Act IV the let down it often is, Callas at her very best in _Sola, perduta abbandonata_. There are certainly more beautifully sung recordings of the opera out there, none that search so deeply into the characters and the drama.


----------



## Orfeo

*Jules Massenet*
Opera in three acts "Werther."
-Georges Thill, Ninon Vallin, Feraldy, Roque, Narcon, Quenot, Niel.
-Orchestra et Chorus of Theatre National de l'Opera-Comique & Children's Choir de la Cantoria.
-Elie Cohen, coductor.

*Maurice Ravel*
Violin Sonata in G.
Piano Trio in A minor.
-The Beaux Arts Trio.

*Claude Debussy*
Violin Sonata in G minor.
-The Beaux Arts Trio.

*William Alwyn*
Overture in the Form of a Serenade, Prelude, Ad Infinitium (Satire for Orchestra),
Blackdown, Peter Pan Suite.
-The BBC Concert Orchestra & The London Cohrus/John Wilson.

*York Bowen*
Orchestral Poem "Eventide."
-The BBC Concert Orchestra & The London Cohrus/John Wilson.

*Ralph Vaughan Williams*
Heroic Elegy & Triumphant Epilogue (1901, rev. 1902).
-The BBC Concert Orchestra & The London Cohrus/John Wilson.

*Sir Hubert Parry*
Incidental music "Hypatia" (1892).
-The BBC Concert Orchestra & The London Cohrus/John Wilson.


----------



## Vasks

_Bits of *BIS* _

*Lange-Muller - Overture to "Viking Blood" (Atzmon)
Leifs - Elegy for Strings (Shao)
Holmboe - Symphony #6 (Hughes)*


----------



## brotagonist

I decided to follow SimonNZ with Jonathan Harvey. I am sure I saw a Neos or Arditti Quartet album of his a while back that caught my eye (there are so many album discoveries that 99% of them are forgotten before I can even hear them  but sooner or later someone here will likely mention them again). I scanned the Wikipedia article on him and have decided to listen to a few of his works this morning.

First:

Harvey Speakings
BBC Scottish Symphony Orchestra/Ilan Volkov


----------



## Pugg

​
*Verdi:* Un ballo in maschera
1970 recording (Bruno Bartoletti)


----------



## DavidA

Marschallin Blair said:


> http://ec2.images-
> [IMG]http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/61frsEi0MkL._SX355_.jpg
> 
> I love Reiner's spirited reading of the last movement of the Brahms _Violin Concerto_ where he approaches it more like its Beethoven.


Agreed! But I think he approaches it as Brahms intended not dragging it out as some do.


----------



## DavidA

Richter in Mozart and Beethoven. The Beethoven 3 is surely the most magical account on disc. Incredible!


----------



## Morimur

*Ludwig van Beethoven - The 32 Piano Sonatas (Kempff) (8 CD)*


----------



## Jos

After enjoying some Prokofiev ballets, I dug up some more dancing suites. An interesting pairing on this one.

Scarlatti (D) , the good-humoured ladies, orchestrated by Tommasini. 
Walton, Facade

Decca, "ace of clubs" 1964 Mono


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Barenboim's CSO _Russian Easter Overture_ has the most heroic brass I've ever heard. My friend and I were getting into a contest over which performance was the most 'heroic'- he was gunning for the Svetlanov/Philharmonia and I was championing the Barenboim.

After I played the Barenboim, he turned to me and gave me the thumbs-up.

"I thought you'd see it my way," was all I said. Ha. Ha. Ha. Ha. Ha. - Then he punched me.










Stokowski's the absolute magician with his orchestration of Rachmaninov's _Prelude in C# Minor_.


----------



## Eramirez156

*Carlos Kleiber * and the Chicago Symphony Orchestra
*Beethoven Symphony no. 5*


----------



## millionrainbows

Goodwill, $1.99! Ha ha haaa!

A compilation of interesting works using small-ratio intervals. I am interested in sound itself. The pieces are droney, but that goes with this territory.* Pauline Oliveros* pops up again, with her accordion. Good liner notes. An interesting piano tuning, called the revelation tuning, by *Michael Harrison,* in *Tone Cloud II,* from the larger work *Revelation.*


----------



## millionrainbows

Mussorgsky was apparently too drunk to orchestrate his own works, so Ravel did this one. Night on Bald Mountain is on here, too. These Russian guys have a certain directness, a certain artistic voice, of creativity which is more like play than pedagogy.

Let's enjoy his music.


----------



## Mahlerian

brotagonist said:


> I was thinking about my experiences with Webern as a late teen and this was on. Was Carter influenced by the Neue Wiener Schule?


Not particularly. He was taught by Nadia Boulanger and his main influences remained Stravinsky and Varese throughout his life, rather than the very Germanic direction represented by the Schoenberg school.


----------



## Mahlerian

Vaughan Williams: A London Symphony, A Pastoral Symphony
London Philharmonic Orchestra, New Philharmonia Orchestra, cond. Boult


----------



## clavichorder

Sonatas no. 1-3 of Johann Nepomuk Hummel. Currently on the F minor one, no. 3, though no. 2 is perhaps my favorite. These are very vibrant works of virtuosic classicism.


----------



## EDaddy

Mozart String Quartet No. 19 in C, K. 465, "Dissonance": I. Adagio - Allegro


----------



## Tsaraslondon

An excellent performance of a great work, which is a lot better than its reputation. I can't understand why it's not performed more often. Would love to hear Argerich have a go at it!


----------



## EDaddy

Mahlerian said:


> Vaughan Williams: A London Symphony, A Pastoral Symphony
> London Philharmonic Orchestra, New Philharmonia Orchestra, cond. Boult


How do you get your pics to upload so large in size, Mahlerian? Mine always look small and lo res.


----------



## brotagonist

Mahlerian said:


> Not particularly. He was taught by Nadia Boulanger and his main influences remained Stravinsky and Varese throughout his life, rather than the very Germanic direction represented by the Schoenberg school.


I read the Wikipedia article and, upon relistening, I decided it was more like Boulez than Webern  I sure love those sound clusters. That is what made me think more in terms of Boulez. I think you commented on a thread about clusters recently. I should see if I can find it. The idea, so obvious that it never dawned on me, helped me better understand a few things I've been listening to recently.


----------



## Mahlerian

EDaddy said:


> How do you get your pics to upload so large in size, Mahlerian? Mine always look small and lo res.


When you're posting an image from elsewhere, uncheck the "Retrieve remote file and reference locally" option. Then the picture will be displayed at full size.


----------



## brotagonist

After a lengthy pause, I'm back to Harvey: Jubilous (Scott Dickinson, BBC Scottish Symphony Orchestra, Ilan Volkov).

After that, I will hear Harvey: String Trio (Arditti).


----------



## brotagonist

I have also chosen Harvey: Tombeau de Messiaen (Philip Mead, pianoforte)

Harvey was very involved with IRCAM, hence used electronics in many of his compositions. His approach does not go against my grain. It seems to fit into the music: the performers and the electronics are partners. It is difficult to tell what is electronic and what is acoustic, sometimes.


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

F. J. Haydn - String Quartet Op. 76 No. 5 in D Major; String Quartet Op. 76 No. 6 in E-Flat Major (Tokyo String Quartet).









These are some of the best Op. 76 recordings I've heard. Great work by the Tokyo String Quartet.


----------



## Mahlerian

brotagonist said:


> I read the Wikipedia article and, upon relistening, I decided it was more like Boulez than Webern  I sure love those sound clusters. That is what made me think more in terms of Boulez. I think you commented on a thread about clusters recently. I should see if I can find it. The idea, so obvious that it never dawned on me, helped me better understand a few things I've been listening to recently.


I don't recall mentioning clusters recently, but if anything I said helped, you're welcome. :tiphat:


----------



## SeptimalTritone

John Cage- Roaratorio 



 a beautiful meditative work that infuses life in everyday sounds.


----------



## Sonata

Scriabin piano sonata #1, played by Dmitri Alexeev. Downloaded the complete set from Amazon for 5 dollars. Love at first listen for this one, I'm interested in hearing the progression of his style over the course of the sonatas.


----------



## tortkis

Pauline Oliveros: Accordion & Voice (Important Records)









John Cage: Five3 for trombone and string quartet (mode)









nice music to calm my mind.


----------



## jim prideaux

Schumann-3rd and 4th Symphonies performed by Chailly and the Gewandhaus Orch-the 'Mahler Edition' of these works and I for one am more than impressed!


----------



## Mahlerian

Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 4 in F minor, Symphony No. 6 in E minor
New Philharmonia Orchestra, cond. Boult


----------



## Eramirez156

*Georges Thill
& L'Opera Francais*









5 records of vocal bliss


----------



## SimonNZ

Haydn's Symphonies 80 and 81 - Antal Dorati, cond.


----------



## opus55

Szymanowski: Violin Sonata in D minor, Op.9

_Bruno Monteiro & Joao Paulo Santos_


----------



## Lukecash12

An impressive overall performance of Alkan's Symphony, maybe worthy of a top 3 spot for me with the funeral march. Petri and Smith will always take the cake for me though, Gibbons simply doesn't have the same voluminous and ponderous left hand or beautiful bel canto of those two. His playing is cleaner though and I would put him right there with Ogdon and Lewenthal.


----------



## scratchgolf

Schubert 8, a nice cigar, a glass of whisky, and Lenny on the podium. Perfect for a warm, spring evening on the patio.


----------



## Sonata

scratchgolf said:


> View attachment 70247
> 
> 
> Schubert 8, a nice cigar, a glass of whisky, and Lenny on the podium. Perfect for a warm, spring evening on the patio.


Drop the cigar, trade the whiskey for some tequila and it sounds perfect!!


----------



## DiesIraeCX

*Schumann, Schubert - Britten, Rostropovich*

*Schumann*: _'Fünf Stücke im Volkston'_ (Britten, Rostropovich)
*Schubert*: _Arpeggione Sonata_ (Britten, Rostropovich)


----------



## pmsummer

SYMPHONY NO.3
_A Pastoral Symphony_
SYMPHONY NO.5
*Ralph Vaughan Williams*
New Philharmonia Orchestra
London Philharmonic Orchestra
Sir Adrian Boult - conductor

EMI


----------



## Cygnenoir

*Stravinsky: Symphony in 3 movements*


----------



## opus55

Scriabin: Piano Sonatas Nos. 1 and 2










Paganini: Violin Concerto No.4










Working late..


----------



## Guest

This new SACD is simply fantastic, from the thrilling and incisive playing to the demonstration quality sound.


----------



## pmsummer

SERENADE TO MUSIC
_Libretto by William Shakespeare_
SINFONIA ANTARTICA
_Symphony No.7_
*Ralph Vaughan Williams*
Royal Liverpool Philharmonic Choir
Alison Hargan - soprano
Royal Liverpool Philharmonic Orchestra
Ian Tracey - organ, chorus master
Vernon Handley - conductor

EMI


----------



## DiesIraeCX

*Webern*

*Anton Webern*:

_- Three Orchestral Songs for Voice and Orchestra
- Symphony, Op. 21
- Das Augenlicht, Op. 26_


----------



## bejart

Adalbert Gyrowetz (1763-1850): Symphony in E Flat, Op.8

Jan Talich conducting the Southern Bohemian Chamber Philharmonic Orchestra


----------



## EDaddy

La Cathédrale Engloutie: Prélude 10 Livre 1: A perfect fit for this vibey day of rain and thunder.


----------



## EDaddy

Mahlerian said:


> When you're posting an image from elsewhere, uncheck the "Retrieve remote file and reference locally" option. Then the picture will be displayed at full size.


Ah... so that's how ya do it! Gracias! :cheers:


----------



## Baregrass

San Francisco Symphony - BEETHOVEN: Romance No. 1 in G, Opus 40; Romance No. 2, in F, Opus 50; Symphony No. 7 in A, Opus 93 courtesy of my local PBS radio. As I have said many times I am very fortunate to have a public radio station that comes in clear and has classical music from 7PM to 5AM weekdays.


----------



## Triplets

Baregrass said:


> San Francisco Symphony - BEETHOVEN: Romance No. 1 in G, Opus 40; Romance No. 2, in F, Opus 50; Symphony No. 7 in A, Opus 93 courtesy of my local PBS radio. As I have said many times I am very fortunate to have a public radio station that comes in clear and has classical music from 7PM to 5AM weekdays.


As are we in Chicago. Did you happen to catch the name of the Soloist in the Beethoven?


----------



## Triplets

Shostakovich, String Qt.#4&5, Fitzwilliam Quartet


----------



## bejart

Franz Schubert (1797-1828): String Quartet No.10 in E Flat, op.post.128, No.1, D.87

Melos Quartet: Wilhelm Melcher and Gerhard Voss, violins -- Hermann Voss, viola -- Peter Buck, cello


----------



## Baregrass

Triplets said:


> As are we in Chicago. Did you happen to catch the name of the Soloist in the Beethoven?


Unfortunately I did not. I turned it on about 5 minutes into the broadcast and the stations schedule notes don't say. I apologize.


----------



## GKC

This:








Brahms Clarinet Sonatas
Then this:









Weber and Brahms Clarinet Quintets

You guys may not believe this, but I've been listening to the Brahms (and Mozart) clarinet quintet for decades, and tonight was the first time I heard the Weber. It's lovely. Sort of a missing link between the Mozart and the Brahms.


----------



## senza sordino

The last five CDs:

Martha Argerich Bach Partita no 2, Chopin Nocturne and Scherzo, Bartok Sonata, Ginastera Danzas Argentinas, Prokofiev Sonata no 7, Scarlatti Sonata, Bach Bouree English Suite no 2
View attachment 70258


Dvorak Symphony no 6, Janáček Idyll
View attachment 70259


Britten String quartets 1,2,3
View attachment 70260


Brett Dean The lost art of letter writing, Testament, Vexations and Devotions
View attachment 70261


Prokofiev Symphonies 2&1, Sinfonietta and Autumnal Sketch
View attachment 70262


----------



## Dave Whitmore

Wieniawski - Violin Concerto No. 1 In F sharp minor


----------



## calvinpv

Schnittke's Cello Concerto No. 1 and Concerto Grosso No. 2:


----------



## Balthazar

*Massenet ~ Werther (1931)*

Georges Thill and Ninon Vallin with Elie Cohen leading the Orchestra and Chorus of the Opéra-Comique.

(in tune with Orfeo and Eramirez156)


----------



## Weston

*Beethoven: Rondo for Piano and Orchestra in B flat major, WoO 6*
Barry Wordsworth / Capella Istropolitana / Stefan Vladar, piano









Naxos 8508007

Beethoven when just about at his least brooding or introspective. I don;t have this set, but somehow wound up with the mp3 file. Maybe when I was toying with buying individual filler mp3s.

*Schumann: Piano Concerto in Am, Op. 54*
Kurt Masur / London Philharmonic Orchestra / Cecile Ousset, piano










A grand warhorse from my childhood.

*Weiner: Concertino for piano and orchestra *
Tibor Varga / Budapest Chamber Orchestra










And last a work from one of my most championed obscure albums. No fillers -- only _ful_fillers.


----------



## Pugg

upload foto

*SCHUBERT*:
Andante D604 - 1977 Aldeburgh (SONY cd 17)
Landler D366 No.1,3,4,5 - 1977 Aldeburgh (SONY cd 17)
Scherzo D593 No.2 - 1977 Aldeburgh (SONY cd 17)


----------



## Orfeo

Balthazar said:


> *Massenet ~ Werther (1931)*
> 
> Georges Thill and Ninon Vallin with Elie Cohen leading the Orchestra and Chorus of the Opéra-Comique.
> 
> (in tune with Orfeo and Eramirez156)


Nice!! Great singing, and phenomenal performances altogether. I am not fond of the cuts Cohen makes here and there, but this recording is ageless. I will re-visit this again soon.


----------



## Guest

Messiaen

Chronochromie

Via the wonders of YouTube.


----------



## brotagonist

I am resuming my journey through Haydn's SQs tonight.









Haydn SQ Op. 64, Nos. 4, 5 & 6 (disc 5)
Amadeus Quartett


----------



## Guest

I am just going to listen to Feldman's For Philip Guston and may be some time.


----------



## Pugg

One of the finest mezzos from last century.
*Fiorenza Cossotto *


----------



## SimonNZ

"Divas: 1906-1935" - Nimbus Prima Voce series


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Berlioz's wonderfully dramatic and original Requiem, superbly performed by Sir Colin Davis and his team.


----------



## SimonNZ

Boulez's Figures, Doubles, Prismes - cond. composer


----------



## Lukecash12

The Man-God and Slave-Man in me are currently joined in battle.

*"I will ignite your imagination with the delight of my promise. I will bedeck you in the excellence of my dreams. I will veil the sky of your wishes with the sparkling stars of my creation. I bring not truth, but freedom".*


----------



## jim prideaux

while working-i pod-Schumann 1st and 2nd Symphonies ('Mahler Edition') performed by Chailly and the Gewandhausorchester.......marvellous!


----------



## Ingélou

*Louis Claude Daquin - Nouveau Livre de Noëls ( Paris,1757)*





*Like opening a jewel-box - my eyes engaged by the quiet gleam of opals and aquamarines, I am lifted into a reverie of delight.*


----------



## AndyS

Giving some Karajan a try in Mendelssohn


----------



## Schubussy

Erik Satie - Piano Works
Aldo Ciccolini








First classical music CD I ever bought in fact, which I've been neglecting for far too long.


----------



## jim prideaux

jim prideaux said:


> while working-i pod-Schumann 1st and 2nd Symphonies ('Mahler Edition') performed by Chailly and the Gewandhausorchester.......marvellous!


quoting myself,hopefully not because my ego has gone daft but because the last movement of Schumanns 2nd is possibly one of the most glorious pieces of music I have ever heard-never tire of it,up there with Sibelius 5th, Van Morrisons live version of Caravan and Keith Jarrett's Country-tunes that will always be there!

now contemplating purchasing Oramo Stockholm recordings of the Schumann symphonies-slipped under the radar but they appear to be very highly thought of!


----------



## Pugg

​*Marilyn Horne*: _Souvenir from a Golden Era_


----------



## MrTortoise

In need of some energy at work yesterday, so gave these a listen:










George Frideric Handel
Organ Concertos HWV 290, 295, 308, 309, 310

Simon Preston
The English Concert
Trevor Pinnock, cond.










Johann Sebastian Bach
Concerto for Harpsichord and Strings No. 1 in d-minor, BWV 1052
The English Concert
Trevor Pinnock, harpsichord and conductor

And this morning started with:










Johann Sebastian Bach
Orchestral Suites Nos 1-4
The English Concert
Trevor Pinnock, cond.

This is the best CD purchase I have made in a long time!


----------



## Sonata

Sonata said:


> Scriabin piano sonata #1, played by Dmitri Alexeev. Downloaded the complete set from Amazon for 5 dollars. Love at first listen for this one, I'm interested in hearing the progression of his style over the course of the sonatas.


I also listened to sonatas #2-5 yesterday. . I'm aiming to listen to 6 today.


----------



## EDaddy

Absolutely love this version of Peer Gynt but everytime I hear the first few seconds of the first movement, Morning Mood, I think of that one Bugs Bunny episode in the forest in the morning as Bugs is stretching his arms waking up. Luckily this work is so good that it doesn't ruin it for me!


----------



## Pugg

​Verhulst : Mass op 20


----------



## Weston

*A trio of quartets*

*Haydn: String Quartet No. 49 in B minor, Op. 64/2, H. 3/68
Haydn: String Quartet No. 50 in B flat major, Op. 64/3, H. 3/67
Haydn: String Quartet No. 51 in G major, Op. 64/4, H. 3/66 *
Tátrai Quartet









Hungaroton 11838

I'm too preoccupied to shuffle between pieces this morning, so all three are from the same set. The third movement of the No. 49 is amazingly catchy. Really, all of it is. I actually thought I was listening to the big boxed set by the Festetics Quartet until I started copying and pasting for this post, but no matter. These are fine too.


----------



## Easy Goer

Mahler Symphony No.5 - Daniele Gatti Royal Philharmonic Orchestra.


----------



## magus77

I used to listen to Martin Hibble at night and was shocked to hear he died suddenly. What or Why? Martin Hibble is indelibly burnt into my brain because I was trying to go to sleep with beautiful classical music and every 2-3 minutes I was assaulted with THIS IS MARTIN HIBBLE. It became torture to me to listen to late night classical music when every 2-3 minutes I'd hear THIS IS MARTIN HIBBLE. I thought he must be some work experience guy who was told to give station ID every 2-3 minutes. Commercial channels promise 50 minutes of NON-STOP music. Yet all I got every 2-3 minutes was THIS IS MARTIN HIBBLE Please ABC give us non-stop music at night, no breaks, weather updates, traffic reports time checks,promo breaks just beautiful classical music without INTERRUPTIONS!


----------



## Marschallin Blair

I finally heard the Melik-Pashayev _War and Peace_. I absolutely love it. The early sixties Melodiya sound is wonderfully refurbished by BMG so that its not grating or shrill sounding in the least. There is however, a shallow-to-nonexistent bass response- but no matter. Melik-Pashayev has great dramatic instincts for this massive score, and Vishnevskaya is as young, fresh, and dramatic a Natasha as one could hope for- so the performance met the two criteria for which I bought it to begin with.

Some of my favorite music from the opera is actually the routing scene from the Battle of Borodino- which is absolutely trilling. Melik-Pashayev plays it good- and here is where the needle skips on the record for me- but for some reason it is not up to his usual exciting dramatic standard. Here the Rostropovich takes the laurels- where the 'entire' orchestral interlude of the battle is performed (as opposed to the cut version of the Melik-Pashayev, which has a mere twenty-nine seconds)- and with realistic-sounding digitally imposed cannons.

Thumbs up all the same.


----------



## Vasks

_LPs_

*Yossifov - Solemn Overture (Stephanov/Melodiya)
Bartok - Violin Sonata #1 (Stern/Columbia)
Ginastera - Variaciones concertantes (Leinsdorf/RCA)*


----------



## Tsaraslondon

A deserved winner in the 2015 Most Recommended Opera thread. I often wonder what happened to Neblett and why she didn't record more. She is an excellent Minnie, fully encompassing the role's demands with not a hint of strain on those exposed high Cs. Both Domingo and Milnes were also at their finest when this set was recorded, and they are ably supported by a group of Covent Garden regulars, who were all singing their roles in the house when the set was made. Indeed that could be why this set has a real sense of theatre about it, as all the singers, conductor and chorus were involved in performances at the Royal Opera House, Covent Garden at the time, It won Gramophone's Record of the Year when it was released and remains top choice for this opera.


----------



## Pugg

*Barber : Knoxville Summer of 195 and Hermit Songs.
Steber / Price.
*


----------



## Marschallin Blair

GregMitchell said:


> A deserved winner in the 2015 Most Recommended Opera thread. I often wonder what happened to Neblett and why she didn't record more. She is an excellent Minnie, fully encompassing the role's demands with not a hint of strain on those exposed high Cs. Both Domingo and Milnes were also at their finest when this set was recorded, and they are ably supported by a group of Covent Garden regulars, who were all singing their roles in the house when the set was made. Indeed that could be why this set has a real sense of theatre about it, as all the singers, conductor and chorus were involved in performances at the Royal Opera House, Covent Garden at the time, It won Gramophone's Record of the Year when it was released and remains top choice for this opera.


An opera friend of mine told me that Neblett actually lives in the town I live in- Coronado, California- and is married to a doctor. I've never seen her anywhere in town though.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Marschallin Blair said:


> An opera friend of mine told me that Neblett actually lives in the town I live in- Coronado, California- and is married to a doctor. I've never seen her anywhere in town though.


She really was the perfect Minnie, and made quite a career out of the role for a while. Not only could she fulfill the role's vocal demands, but she looked every inch the wholesome American gal. She really is superb on this recording. The only other set I know she made is Korngold's *Die tote Stadt*. I'd love to know what happened to her. Did she just give up and become the all American wife?


----------



## Marschallin Blair

GregMitchell said:


> She really was the perfect Minnie, and made quite a career out of the role for a while. Not only could she fulfill the role's vocal demands, but she looked every inch the wholesome American gal. She really is superb on this recording. The only other set I know she made is Korngold's *Die tote Stadt*. I'd love to know what happened to her. Did she just give up and become the all American wife?


I haven't the slightest. I of course would love to talk to her about her Minnie and Marietta if I saw her, but I'd never have the gaucherie to approach her directly.


----------



## Woodduck

GregMitchell said:


> She really was the perfect Minnie, and made quite a career out of the role for a while. Not only could she fulfill the role's vocal demands, but she looked every inch the wholesome American gal. She really is superb on this recording. The only other set I know she made is Korngold's *Die tote Stadt*. I'd love to know what happened to her. Did she just give up and become the all American wife?


I had the pleasure of being on stage with Carol Neblett in the '70s when I was a member of the chorus in the Boston Opera's production of Charpentier's _Louise_. At the time I knew nothing about her, and knew nothing of the opera except "Depuis le jour." All I remember is that she was very attractive, sang beautifully, and acted well.


----------



## Morimur

*Béla Bartók - Bluebeard's Castle (Haitink)*


----------



## Mahlerian

Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 5 in D
London Philharmonic Orchestra, cond. Boult


----------



## Marschallin Blair

"_Gira la cote! Gira! Gira! Gira la cote!_"

One can practically see the sheen of the blade with the audio clarity of the Blu-ray incarnation of the Mehta _Turandot._


----------



## George O

Baroque Recorder Concertos

Antonio Vivaldi (1678-1741): Concerto per Flautino in G major (orig. C Major), RV 443

Georg Philipp Telemann (1681-1767): Suite in A minor, TWV 55:a2

Giuseppe Sammartini (1695-1750): Concerto in F major

Antonio Vivaldi: Concerto per Flauto in C Minor, RV 441

Antonio Vivaldi: Concerto per Flautino in C Major, RV 444

Pamela Thorby, recorder
Sonnerie / Monica Huggett

SACD on Linn (Glasgow), from 2004

5 stars

more details: http://www.discogs.com/Pamela-Thorby-With-Sonnerie-Baroque-Recorder-Concertos/release/1950326


----------



## Blancrocher

via Spotify:

Sibelius: Symphonies 3 and 5 (Segerstam)


----------



## GreenMamba

Bent Sorensen, Minnewater (1988). van Hessen/Esbjerg Ensemble.


----------



## jim prideaux

Nielsen-2nd and 5th Symphonies performed by Berglund and the Royal Danish Orchestra


----------



## Marschallin Blair

George O said:


> Baroque Recorder Concertos
> 
> Antonio Vivaldi (1678-1741): Concerto per Flautino in G major (orig. C Major), RV 443
> 
> Georg Philipp Telemann (1681-1767): Suite in A minor, TWV 55:a2
> 
> Giuseppe Sammartini (1695-1750): Concerto in F major
> 
> Antonio Vivaldi: Concerto per Flauto in C Minor, RV 441
> 
> Antonio Vivaldi: Concerto per Flautino in C Major, RV 444
> 
> Pamela Thorby, recorder
> Sonnerie / Monica Huggett
> 
> SACD on Linn (Glasgow), from 2004
> 
> 5 stars
> 
> more details: http://www.discogs.com/Pamela-Thorby-With-Sonnerie-Baroque-Recorder-Concertos/release/1950326


You have the most gorgeous back yard._ ;D_


----------



## AClockworkOrange

*Beethoven: Symphonies No. 3 & 8*
Frans Bruggen & the Orchestra of the 18th Century







A Symphonic interlude before I continue on with Richard Strauss' Der Rosenkavalier under the baton of Herbert Von Karajan and the Philharmonia.


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

F. J. Haydn - String Quartet Op. 71 No. 3 in E-Flat Major (Kodály Quartet).









Op. 71 is somewhat underrated - not talked about very often, but there's some awesome stuff here.

Ludwig van Beethoven - String Quartet Op. 95 in F minor, 'Quartetto serioso' (Alban Berg Quartet).









Really enjoying this excellent, original work.


----------



## Eramirez156

*Agnes Baltsa: Opera Arias *









Mozart, Mercadante, Rossini, Donizetti, Verdi, Mascagni
_Munich Radio Orchestra
Heinz Wallberg_


----------



## Marschallin Blair

AClockworkOrange said:


> *Beethoven: Symphonies No. 3 & 8*
> Frans Bruggen & the Orchestra of the 18th Century
> View attachment 70278
> 
> A Symphonic interlude before I continue on with Richard Strauss' Der Rosenkavalier under the baton of Herbert Von Karajan and the Philharmonia.












. . . and with the Marschallin's of Marschallin's (no, not me).


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

Digger deeper into French opera. _Faust_ is already one of my favorite operas. I'm quite enjoying this so far.


----------



## tortkis

Hindemith: The Four Sonatas for Solo Viola - Imai Nobuko (BIS)








I think this is a strong and devoted performance.


----------



## DaveS

Dvorak Symphony No.3 in E flat
London SO
Istvan Kertesz, cond.

via Spotify


----------



## bejart

Jan Vanhal (1739-1812): Symphony in C Minor, Bryan c2

Kevin Mallon leading Camerata Toronto


----------



## AClockworkOrange

Marschallin Blair said:


> . . . and with the Marschallin's of Marschallin's (no, not me).


Ah, you beat me to it ;-D

That is a wonderful photo of Ms. Schwarzkopf, the Marschallin's of Marschallin's indeed.


----------



## Eramirez156

*Francesca di Foix*
_Gaetano Donizetti_

Pietro Spagnoli (Il Re), Bruce Ford (Il Duca), Alfonso Antoniozzi (Il Conte), Annick Massis (La Contessa), Jennifer Larmore (Il Paggio), London Philharmonic Orchestra, Antonello Allemandi - conductor

Another Donizetti gem from _Opera Rara._


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Brahms, Symphony No. 3*


----------



## SimonNZ

Haydn's Symphonies 82 "The Bear" and 83 "The Hen" - Antal Dorati, cond.


----------



## George O

Marschallin Blair said:


> You have the most gorgeous back yard._ ;D_


The azalea bush is in the front yard, actually, but thanks.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

George O said:


> The azalea bush is in the front yard, actually, but thanks.


'Gorgeosity all around' works. _;D_


----------



## bejart

Mozart: String Quartet No.20 in D Major, KV 499

Quartetto Italiano: Paolo Borciani and Elisa Pegreffi, violins -- Piero Farulli, viola -- Franco Rossi, cello


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Karajan's treatment of the first movement of his EMI _Clock Symphony_ just fills me with exuberant joy. I feel his later effort on DG misses the 'vivacity' mark completely when compared with this one.






(5:07-5:33)


----------



## opus55

Britten & Barber Piano Concertos










I'd like to hear these again. Sounded pretty good but too much distraction called "work".


----------



## Marschallin Blair

opus55 said:


> I'd like to hear these again. Sounded pretty good but too much distraction called "work".


The only problem I have with work is that its always interfering with my social life.


----------



## DiesIraeCX

*Sibelius - Night Ride*

*Sibelius*: _Night Ride and Sunrise_ (Simon Rattle/Philharmonia Orchestra)


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

W. A. Mozart - Symphony No. 25 in G minor (Ton Koopman; The Amsterdam Baroque Orchestra).









Transparent, yet biting - very fitting for this excellent symphony.


----------



## Guest

Scarlatti played on a Bosendorfer Imperial Grand? Yes indeed, and they sound great! (No, he doesn't actively use the extra octave of bass, but it probably adds some subtle overtones.) Compared the ferociously difficult music that he normally plays (Sorabji, Godowsky, Busoni, for instance), these sonatas must seem like child's play, but his astounding technique allows him to effortlessly play some rather tricky ornaments. and he lavishes each one with special care regarding dynamics, phrasing, and touch. Superb sound. This is the first of 3 volumes--each has 90 sonatas contained on 6 discs, so he's about half-way through the set!


----------



## brotagonist

John Cage is a much-maligned composer (by some), just ignored (by me, anyway) or even worshipped (it would seem): why? I want to find out.

Sixty-Eight (1992)
Radio Sinfonie Orchester Frankfurt diretta da Lucas Vis

I chose this one, as I wanted something long past the prepared piano era. I will select a few more for listening as the evening progresses.


----------



## brotagonist

I got through it without fast-forwarding  It was not bad, actually. Drone, basically.

Ok. Another one.

Cage : Litany for the Whale
Voices: Alan Bennett and Paul Elliott

Oh, I picked a genre that is not one of my favourites. This sounds like plainchant. It sounds ok, if you're into this sort of thing. I will stick with it as long as I can, but I'm not certain that I can manage the full 25 minutes. We'll see, shortly


----------



## brotagonist

I did stick with it :tiphat:

Another one:

Cage - Four
Arditti Quartet


----------



## brotagonist

I'm doing pretty well. I didn't fast-forward any  The Arditti are partway through and I have made my final Cage selection for today, one that happens to be on the 50s list:

Cage - Roaratorio

John Cage: speaker
Joe Heaney, voice
Paddy Clackin, violin
Peadar Mercier, bodrhan
Mel Mercier, bodhran
Matt Malloy, flute
Seamus Ennis, Uillean-pipes

Being over an hour in duration, I'm not going to make any promises, but I'll give it a try. I'm not wild about Joyce, but the piece might be an ear-opener


----------



## EDaddy

One of my most recent acquisitions inspired by TC's Saturday listening thread. Still chewing on it... all sorts of flavors and textures hitting my senses... and a bit of gristle here and there. It's like the Everlasting Gobstopper of music!


----------



## Baregrass

Courtesy of my local PBS FM. Interesting listen because I know nothing of von Suppe.

Music of Franz von Suppe

Franz von Suppe: Requiem in D Minor.
(Gard Schaller, conductor; Marie Fajtova,
sop; Franziska Gottwald, mezzo; Tomislav
Muzek, tenor; Albert Pesendorfer, bass;
Munich Philharmonic Choir; Philharmonia
Festiva) Hanssler Profil PH 12061
Franz von Suppe: Poet and Peasant: Overture
(Georg Solti, cond; Vienna Philharmonic)
Japanese Decca UCCDE 9928
Franz von Suppe: Pique Dame: Overture
(Robert Heger, cond; Vienna Philharmonic)
Japanese EMI SGR 9243
Franz von Suppe: Light Calvary: Overture
(Takashi Asahina, cond; Osaka
Philharmonic) Japanese Victor VICC 2193
Franz von Suppe: Wiener Jubel
(Zubin Mehta, cond; Vienna Phil) Sony MK
44932. Morning, Noon, and Night in
Vienna. (Georg Solti, cond; Vienna Phil)
Japanese Decca UCCD 9928


----------



## opus55

Mendelssohn: Symphony No. 1
_London Symphony Orchestra | Abbado_










Disc 17 of 41


----------



## MozartsGhost

*Richard Wagner*
_Tristan und Isolde_

Kirsten Flagstad, Lauritz Melchior 
Karin Branzell Emanuel List, Julius Huehn

The MET Opera Orchestra and Chorus
Artur Bodanzky conducting

I've been listening to Wagner's Tristan for the last few days. Saw Marschallin's post a couple weeks back showing this Wagner box set and thought I'd check it out. I've been holding off on Wagner because earlier I made a vow that I was saving him for my summer project. Well, here we are in May.

This box set is not a lot of money if you like historic recordings. These go back to the 30's and on up to the 50's. All the operas are complete (9 in all). I don't know yet how the sound will be . . . I've listened only to this one opera. Its one of the oldest and was transferred from vinyl. Clean for the time period and a very dramatic performance.

The packaging is ok, mostly cardboard and tight fitting sleeves. And, if you don't have a libretto, prepare to search on the internet.

Oh how I love vinyl box sets, you know the ones? The ones that came with the jumbo books?

And speaking of jumbo books, I'm serving up Verdi and Bubbles!










*Verdi*
_La Traviata_

Beverly Sills, Nicolai Gedda, Rolando Panerai

John Alldis Choir & Royal Philharmonic Orchestra
Aldo Ceccato conductor


----------



## brotagonist

I confess that I lost momentum in Cage's Roaratorio, so I stopped it after about 20 minutes


----------



## MrTortoise

brotagonist said:


> I confess that I lost momentum in Cage's Roaratorio, so I stopped it after about 20 minutes


Too much of an indeterminate thing?


----------



## Easy Goer

Jorge Bolet Piano Recital 1988


----------



## DiesIraeCX

*Beethoven - Webern*

*Ludwig van Beethoven*: _Serenade in D Major_ (Rampal)
*Anton Webern*:_ Piano Quintet_

Webern wrote a piano quintet?! Well _that_ made my night! Blew me away.


----------



## bejart

Johann Gottlieb Naumann 1741-1801): Piano Sonata No.2 in D Minor

Stig Ribbing, piano


----------



## KenOC

Mozart's Prague Symphony, Bavarian RSO, Kubelik cond. I think the Prague has Mozart's finest first movement! On the radio.


----------



## Marschallin Blair




----------



## Pugg

Surinach & Montsalvatge: Concertos
+ Fauré: Fantaisie + Franck: Symphonic variations

*LARROCHA /* RPO / Frühbeck de Burgos (1976)


----------



## Itullian

Dvorak, VC, Zimmemann, Belohlavek
KUSC.ORG

And eating Cheetos


----------



## Itullian

LVB, String Q op.132, Tokyo SQ, Harmonia Mundi
KUSC.ORG


----------



## Pugg

​
*Haydn : Piano concertos 
Leif Ove Andsnes *


----------



## EDaddy

305 songs for $0.99 on Amazon. I mean come on!

Much of it really quite good. Gives whole new meaning to to the "budget CD" concept.


----------



## Itullian

Claude Debussy: Sonata for Flute, Viola and Harp 
Ransom Wilson, flute
Paul Neubauer, viola
Nancy Allen, harp
Delos 3167 
KUSC.ORG


----------



## Itullian

Darius Milhaud: La Creation du monde 
Orpheus Chamber Orchestra 
Sony 89251 
KUSC.ORG


----------



## Le Peel




----------



## Itullian

Anton Bruckner: Symphony No. 7 in E major 
Columbia Symphony / Bruno Walter 
Sony 64 482 
KUSC.ORG


----------



## Josh

brotagonist said:


> I decided to hear the other half of this today:
> 
> View attachment 70092
> 
> DSCH Symphony for Strings and Woodwinds op. 73a (Barshai)
> DSCH Symphony 15 op. 141bis (Derevianko)
> Schnittke Prelude in Memoriam DSCH
> 
> Barshai/Chamber Orchestra of Europe
> 
> I love this set


I ordered a copy after reading your post. Can't wait to give it a spin!

Now playing:


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

Ludwig van Beethoven - String Quartet Op. 18 No. 3 in D Major (Alban Berg Quartet).









One of my favourite Op. 18 quartets so far.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

One does not readily associate Dame Janet with Wagner, but here she gives a radiant performance of his gorgeous _Wesendonck Lieder_, coupled with some orchestral Strauss lieder and the Brahms _Alto Rhapsody_, with inestimable support from Sir Adrian Boult.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Verdi : Nabucco*
Manuguerra/ Luchetti/Ghiaurov /Scotto/ Obrtaztsova.

Maestro *Muti* makes it fire works.:tiphat:


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Recordings from 1950 and 1951.

No questions about the quality of the voice, but I do have my reservations.

The disc starts unpromisingly with a rather too forceful version of Margherita's haunting solo from *Mefistofel*, the runs aspirated, and nowhere near in the same class as versions by, say, Muzio and Callas, who both suggest so much more with far greater economy of means. For all the beauty of the voice, the execution is somewhat, dare I say, vulgar and ugly.

The duet from *Madama Butterfly* (with Di Stefano in great form) is better, though she doesn't begin to suggest the young, child bride, and here too I find her occasionally prone to exaggeration.

She sings a radiant greeting to the Hall of Song in *Tannhauser* (in Italian) and is impressive as Giovanna d'Arco, though she doesn't execute the coloratura as well as Caballe on the complete recording, and her legato line is often marred by light aspirates when the voice has to move quickly. The prize of the disc is a performance of the _Libera me_ from Verdi's *Requiem* with Toscanini at the helm. It remains a mystery why Tebaldi never appeared on any studio recording of the work.


----------



## elgar's ghost

A collection featuring some of Hanns Eisler's Weimer-era works composed mainly in a rambunctious cabaret/jazz style rather than using the strict, purely 'classical' procedures favoured by Eisler for other works from this period.

The Orchestral Suites 2, 3 and 4 were compiled by the composer from music for the cinema while the seven short vocal works which intersperse them are settings to the acerbic words of Berthold Brecht, Kurt Tucholsky, David Weber and Julian Arendt.

This album is helmed by the irrepressible Austrian composer/conductor/singer/actor HK Gruber, who directs the Ensemble Modern throughout and who sings the seven vocal works himself in a barking, gravelly tenor which suits the material perfectly, especially on Das Lied vom SA-Mann (a parody which brings to mind the image of lager-swilling, unintelligent Brownshirts enjoying a rowdy Bierkeller singsong).


----------



## AndyS

Love Debussy's piano work

Are there are any other good recordings of Images worth checking out?


----------



## ptr

elgars ghost said:


> A collection featuring some of Hanns Eisler's Weimer-era works composed mainly in a rambunctious cabaret/jazz style rather than using the strict, purely 'classical' procedures favoured by Eisler for other works from this period.


Love this album! (bla, bla, bla, bla, bla!) :tiphat:

/ptr


----------



## elgar's ghost

ptr said:


> Love this album! (bla, bla, bla, bla, bla!) :tiphat:
> 
> /ptr


Agreed - and it provides an excellent contrast to some of the stricter works of roughly the same period, some of which I'm now listening to:


----------



## Pugg

​*Dvorak : piano concerto.*

*Andras Schiff *


----------



## jim prideaux

elgars ghost said:


> A collection featuring some of Hanns Eisler's Weimer-era works composed mainly in a rambunctious cabaret/jazz style rather than using the strict, purely 'classical' procedures favoured by Eisler for other works from this period.
> 
> The Orchestral Suites 2, 3 and 4 were compiled by the composer from music for the cinema while the seven short vocal works which intersperse them are settings to the acerbic words of Berthold Brecht, Kurt Tucholsky, David Weber and Julian Arendt.
> 
> This album is helmed by the irrepressible Austrian composer/conductor/singer/actor HK Gruber, who directs the Ensemble Modern throughout and who sings the seven vocal works himself in a barking, gravelly tenor which suits the material perfectly, especially on Das Lied vom SA-Mann (a parody which brings to mind the image of lager-swilling, unintelligent Brownshirts enjoying a rowdy Bierkeller singsong).


a particularly interesting post from my perspective as Eisler is one composer I have often considered investigating so thanks for the tip!

Schumann 3rd and 4th symphonies performed by Zinman and the Tonhalle Zurich


----------



## elgar's ghost

You're welcome, Jim - try and listen to his Deutsche Sinfonie as soon as you can as that work is essential Eisler (and probably his most famous).


----------



## jim prideaux

elgars ghost said:


> You're welcome, Jim - try and listen to his Deutsche Sinfonie as soon as you can as that work is essential Eisler (and probably his most famous).


thanks again.......

now listening to Vaughan Williams, a composer who has largely passed me by and I am well aware that this will be my loss....so I am now listening to the 'London' Symphony performed by Andrew Davis and the BBC S.O.


----------



## bejart

Francesco Durante (1684-1755): String Concerto in E Minor

Giorgio Sasso conducting the Insieme Strumentale di Roma


----------



## SixFootScowl

Just arrived. Am only into the first symphony but liking it very much:


----------



## Il_Penseroso




----------



## Marschallin Blair

AndyS said:


> View attachment 70307
> 
> 
> Love Debussy's piano work
> 
> Are there are any other good recordings of Images worth checking out?


----------



## Marschallin Blair

GregMitchell said:


> Recordings from 1950 and 1951.
> 
> No questions about the quality of the voice, but I do have my reservations.
> 
> The disc starts unpromisingly with a rather too forceful version of Margherita's haunting solo from *Mefistofel*, the runs aspirated, and nowhere near in the same class as versions by, say, Muzio and Callas, who both suggest so much more with far greater economy of means. For all the beauty of the voice, the execution is somewhat, dare I say, vulgar and ugly.
> 
> The duet from *Madama Butterfly* (with Di Stefano in great form) is better, though she doesn't begin to suggest the young, child bride, and here too I find her occasionally prone to exaggeration.
> 
> She sings a radiant greeting to the Hall of Song in *Tannhauser* (in Italian) and is impressive as Giovanna d'Arco, though she doesn't execute the coloratura as well as Caballe on the complete recording, and her legato line is often marred by light aspirates when the voice has to move quickly. The prize of the disc is a performance of the _Libera me_ from Verdi's *Requiem* with Toscanini at the helm. It remains a mystery why Tebaldi never appeared on any studio recording of the work.


I'll get this Tebaldi cd for Tebaldi's_ "Libera me" _if nothing else.


----------



## Barbebleu

Act 2 of Tristan und Isolde from Tanglewood 1981 with Jessye Norman and Jon Vickers conducted by Seji Ozawa. Radio broadcast on YouTube.


----------



## D Smith

Debussy, Franck Violin Sonatas - Chung/Lupu. This is one of those desert island discs for me. Chung and Lupu are a perfect pair for these works. The Ravel Introduction and Allegro (by the Melos ensemble) is also outstanding. Highly recommended.


----------



## techniquest

I'm listening to this ancient recording of Prokofiev's "Romeo & Juliet" scenes. It may be old, but it's still among the very best as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

Two ballets from the early 20th century that were composed like a Surrealist _cadavre exquis_. The various movements of the ballets were composed by different composers including Ravel, Ibert, Roussel, Milhaud, Poulenc, Auric, Honegger, and Florent Schmidt. Most of the music reveals the anti-Wagner reaction of French music of the period, building rather on popular sources such as cabaret, theater, puppet theater, the ballet and waltzes, jazz, and older musical forms such as the Baroque. The music is often witty, humorous, and laden with unorthodox and satirical elements. There are several waltzes... or rather deconstructed waltzes that seem to melt away or fragment ala Ravel's _La Valse_. Much of the music reveals the impact of Stravinsky stressing rhythm over melody and employing similar instrumentation. Schmidt stands apart as the composer whose work remains the most indebted to Romantic/Post-Romantic traditions.

An interesting listening experience.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Marschallin Blair said:


> I'll get this Tebaldi cd for Tebaldi's_ "Libera me" _if nothing else.




Mine is part of this four disc set


----------



## Tsaraslondon

A disc that never fails to lift my spirits and surely one of the best operetta recitals you're ever likely to hear. Schwarzkopf gives as much attention to these lighter works as she would to Wolf or Schubert, and it pays off. Just glorious from beginning to end and pure delight.


----------



## Vasks

Mostly Mozart...well actually All Mozart...All Columbia records

*Overture to "The Impressario" (Walter)
Horn Concerto #3 (Jones)
Symphony #36 (Walter)*


----------



## Marschallin Blair

StlukesguildOhio said:


> Two ballets from the early 20th century that were composed like a Surrealist _cadavre exquis_. The various movements of the ballets were composed by different composers including Ravel, Ibert, Roussel, Milhaud, Poulenc, Auric, Honegger, and Florent Schmidt. Most of the music reveals the anti-Wagner reaction of French music of the period, building rather on popular sources such as cabaret, theater, puppet theater, the ballet and waltzes, jazz, and older musical forms such as the Baroque. The music is often witty, humorous, and laden with unorthodox and satirical elements. There are several waltzes... or rather deconstructed waltzes that seem to melt away or fragment ala Ravel's _La Valse_. Much of the music reveals the impact of Stravinsky stressing rhythm over melody and employing similar instrumentation. Schmidt stands apart as the composer whose work remains the most indebted to Romantic/Post-Romantic traditions.
> An interesting listening experience.





















Yes, Florent Schmitt is all over the stylistic map: one day he writes an epic cantada like _Psalm 47_, the next day he's indulging the harmonic language of Scriabin in _Reves_. I'd like to hear what he brings to the table with his ballet music.


----------



## brotagonist

As to be expected, I'm starting the weekend early 

Penderecki Symphony 3
[no performers indicated]


----------



## pmsummer

THE ENCHANTED DAWN
_Works for Flute and Marimba_
*Tim Brady, Michio Miyagi, Arvo Pärt, Ravi Shankar, Makoto Shinohara, Haseo Sugiyama, Rentaro Taki*
Lise Daoust - flute
Marie-Josée Simard - marimba, vibraphone

Atma Classique


----------



## Pugg

​*Puccini : Manon Lescaut.
*
*Freni/ Domingo* /Bryson/ Rydl/Gambill.
Sinopoli conducting, _one of his best _.


----------



## George O

Salve Regina: Music from the Eton Choirbook

John Browne (fl. c. 1480-1505): Salve Regina
Walter Lambe (c. 1450-1504): Nesciens Mater
William Cornyshe (1465-1523): Ave Maria
Walter Lambe: Stella Caeli
Robert Wylkynson (c. 1450-1515 or later): Salve Regina

The Sixteen / Harry Christophers

on Meridian (London), from 1981
recorded 1980

5 stars


----------



## Marschallin Blair

'44 Furtwangler/BPO Bruckner's _Ninth_

_Monumental_

'42 Furtwangler/BPO _Liebestod_

_Incandescence_


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Funny how one revisits the discs we got to know a work from. This was my first recording of _Carmina Burana_ and remains a firm favourite. I've heard others but none satisfy me more than this. Could it be because of Lucia Popp's divine singing, especially that stunning ascent to a top D in _Dulcissime_? Very probably. Anyway, this may not be a work I listen to very often, but this is the one I reach for when I do.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

GregMitchell said:


> Funny how one revisits the discs we got to know a work from. This was my first recording of _Carmina Burana_ and remains a firm favourite. I've heard others but none satisfy me more than this. Could it be because of Lucia Popp's divine singing, especially that stunning ascent to a top D in _Dulcissime_? Very probably. Anyway, this may not be a work I listen to very often, but this is the one I reach for when I do.


All to the good and great- and I'd get it just for Lucia Popp- but how does Fruhbeck de Burgos do "Fortune: Empress of the World"?

Just curious.


----------



## Jos

Haydn

Three notturni for the king of Naples
Vienna chamber orchestra, Franz Litschauer
Horn trio in A flat
Koch , Schneiderhan , Hübner

Enjoyable fridayafternoon-drink music. Nice and courtly, classic Haydn from the Esterhazy-archives.

Nixa Records, 1951
By arrangement with the Haydn Society, Boston


----------



## Vronsky

*I. Xenakis -- Orchestral Works, Vol. 2 -- Jonchaies · Shaar · Lichens · Antikhthon*









Iannis Xenakis, Orchestre Philharmonique du Luxembourg, Arturo Tamayo (Conductor) -- Orchestral Works, Vol. 2 -- Jonchaies *·* Shaar *·* Lichens *·* Antikhthon


----------



## ProudSquire

*Brahms*

String Sextet No. 1 in B-flat major, Op. 18
Raphael Ensemble

*Aaron Copland*

Symphony No.3 
London Symphony Orchestra
Copland

*Schumann *

Symphony No.3 in E flat, Op.97 - "Rhenish"
Orchestra: Wiener Philharmoniker
Conductor: Leonard Bernstein


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Marschallin Blair said:


> All to the good and great- and I'd get it just for Lucia Popp- but how does Fruhbeck de Burgos do "Fortune: Empress of the World"?
> 
> Just curious.


I love the way he does _Fortuna Imperatrix Munda_ both at the beginning and the end. The chorus (a professionally trained body) are fantastic. It sounds both terrifying and full of foreboding, the tempo not too fast, just about right I'd say. The 1966 recording copes admirably.

When I first got _Carmina Burana_ I bowed to the Penguin Guide and Gramophone, who both recommended Previn. I swapped that for this. The Previn is nowhere near as thrilling. Anyway you can get if for 25c on amazon.com. Go for it!


----------



## Eramirez156

*Szymanowski: String Quartets*
_Carmina Quartet_

It was these performances, that introduced me to the music of Karol Szymanowski.


----------



## EDaddy

Symphony #1 specifically. I can hear significant Beethoven influence here. And yet, still, Nielsen's unique and still-developing voice peeking through. Wonderful symphony.


----------



## EDaddy

D Smith said:


> Debussy, Franck Violin Sonatas - Chung/Lupu. This is one of those desert island discs for me. Chung and Lupu are a perfect pair for these works. The Ravel Introduction and Allegro (by the Melos ensemble) is also outstanding. Highly recommended.


Couldn't agree more. One for the ages.


----------



## SeptimalTritone

The greatest chanting music of all time:

Stockhausen- Stimmung


----------



## jim prideaux

Medtner-2nd Piano Concerto performed by Demidenko, Maksymiuk and the BBC Scottish S.O.

have noticed a propensity in certain quarters to bracket Medtner with Rachmaninov, primarily it would appear because they were associates-their music however is very different and I would cordially encourage any fellow TC members who have not heard this great work to 'give it a go'-particularly in this wonderful recording!


----------



## George O

Jean Sibelius (1865-1957): Symphony No. 2 in D major, op 43

Detroit Symphony Orchestra / Paul Paray

on Mercury (Chicago), from 1959


----------



## Eramirez156

*Beethoven: Symphony no.3*
_Erich Kleiber-Wiener Philharmoniker_

Disc 10 of the *Decca Wiener Philhamoniker- The Orchestral Edition* box

It just arrived, where to begin? Ludwig van and Kleiber, how could I not begin there?


----------



## Mahlerian

Vaughan Williams: Sinfonia antarctica, Symphony No. 8 in D minor
London Philharmonic Orchestra and Choir, cond. Boult


----------



## pmsummer

OUVERTÜREN
_Music for the Hamburg Opera_
*G.C. Schürmann, P.H. Erlebach, R. Keiser, G.F. Haendel, J.C. Schieferdecker*
Akademie Für Alte Musik Berlin

Harmonia Mundi


----------



## LancsMan

*Berlioz: Les Nuits D'Ete; Lelio* Sir Colin Davis on Philips








The eighth disc from this nine CD set. Les Nuits D'Ete is familiar, and is excellent. The 'Lelio, ou le retour a la Vie' is unfamiliar music for me. It doesn't strike me as Berlioz at the top of his game. There are moments in that are very good and typical Berlioz, but I'm not sure it works as a coherent whole.


----------



## millionrainbows

I'm listening to the two string quartets that Berg did. First, LaSalle from the Berg Box (or alternatively, the Nue Wiener Schule box, both of which I have;\

Then, Arditti on Montaigne with this cover, not the later Naive manila-cover reissue, as if that made any difference; BTW, good luck in finding this listing.









Later, I'll delve into the Kronos.

Then finally, go old-school hot medium and listen to the scratchy, grainy version conducted by Anton Webern! The man!


----------



## omega

*Puccini*
_Manon Lescaut_


----------



## Tsaraslondon

LancsMan said:


> *Berlioz: Les Nuits D'Ete; Lelio* Sir Colin Davis on Philips
> View attachment 70320
> 
> 
> The eighth disc from this nine CD set. Les Nuits D'Ete is familiar, and is excellent. The 'Lelio, ou le retour a la Vie' is unfamiliar music for me. It doesn't strike me as Berlioz at the top of his game. There are moments in that are very good and typical Berlioz, but I'm not sure it works as a coherent whole.


_Les Nuits d'Ete_ may be familiar, but this multiple singer version is not. Most single voice versions have to change the keys, and in this version they do not. That said, I'm not sure it entirely comes off, as not all the singers are up to their task, and certainly not the equal of some other versions out there. It's an extremely interesting take on the songs, but not one I find myself listening to all that often. I prefer to stick with single voice versions by the likes of Baker, Steber, Crespin, De Los Angeles and Hunt Lieberson.


----------



## millionrainbows

GregMitchell said:


> Funny how one revisits the discs we got to know a work from. This was my first recording of _Carmina Burana_ and remains a firm favourite. I've heard others but none satisfy me more than this. Could it be because of Lucia Popp's divine singing, especially that stunning ascent to a top D in _Dulcissime_? Very probably. Anyway, this may not be a work I listen to very often, but this is the one I reach for when I do.


This one has Popp, too, but I guess it's different. Nice picture of Orff, it really brings out his grizzle.


----------



## Orfeo

*Mieczysław Weinberg*
Symphony no. VI in A minor, op. 79.
-The Jerusalem Symphony Orchestra & Chorus/Yuri Ahronovitch.

*Dmitri Shostakovich*
Song Cycle "From Jewish Folk Poetry."
-Lily Tuneh (soprano), Mira Zakai (alto), Neil Jenkins (tenor).
-The Jerusalem Symphony Orchestra & Chorus/Yuri Ahronovitch.

*Alexander Scriabin*
Piano Sonatas I - IV.
-Maria Lettberg, piano.

*Qunihico Hashimoto*
Symphony no. II & Scherzo con sentimento.
Three Wasan(*).
-Akiya Fukushima, baritone(*).
-The Tokyo Geidai Philharmonic/Takuo Yuasa.


----------



## Morimur

*Giuseppe Verdi - Requiem (Karajan) (2 CD)*


----------



## DavidA

Beethoven Piano concerto 5

Curzon / VPO / Knappersbusch

Apparently George Szell was a around when the recording was made and congratulated Curzon on his performance adding, " despite everything that was going on around you!"


----------



## LancsMan

*Bruckner: Mass No. 1 in D minor* Chor & Symphonieorchester des Bayerischen Rundfunks directed by Eugen Jochum on DG








Much of my recent listening has been to Berlioz, but now I'm moving on to another 'monumental' composer - Bruckner in his first mass. This is from a classic 2 CD set.


----------



## TwoPhotons

_Schoenberg - Verklarte Nacht, Piano Pieces, 5 Orchestral Pieces_

Am looking forward to listening to the whole thing tonight.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

millionrainbows said:


> This one has Popp, too, but I guess it's different. Nice picture of Orff, it really brings out his grizzle.


I don't know that one. I have a feeling it's the soundtrack to a film version Popp appeared in.


----------



## AClockworkOrange

*Wagner: Orchestral Highlights
Klaus Tennstedt & the London Philharmonic Orchestra*​








One of my favourite concert DVDs, I adore Tennstedt's Wagner.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

_Itaipu, _"The Dam"










_Isle of the Dead_










Entire disc


----------



## pmsummer

*Greetings from Hays County, Texas.*










ORGAN AND OBOE
*Telemann, Handel, Bach, Muffat, Krebs, Lübeck*
Daniel Matrone - organ at the Cathedral d'Agde
Jérôme Simonpoli - oboe

Jade


----------



## bejart

Robert Schumann (1810-1856): Symphony No.1 in B Flat, Op.38

Roger Norrington conducting the Radio-Sinfonieorchester Stuttgart des SWR


----------



## calvinpv

Alexandrov's piano music is surprisingly very good. His music has the lyricism of Rachmaninov, the harmonies of Scriabin, and the passionate energy of Samuil Feinberg.


----------



## pmsummer

CONCERTI PER OBOE
*Georg Philipp Telemann*
Heinz Holliger - oboe
Academy of St. Martin-in-the-Fields
Iona Brown - conductor

Philips


----------



## D Smith

Every time I listen Mahler's 6th I'm convinced this is my favourite Mahler symphony. This opinion changes when I next listen to the 5th, 2nd, 3rd and so on. But there is certainly none I like better, nor do I enjoy any recording more than Bernstein/Vienna. He conducts this piece brilliantly in my opinion. I like Boulez as well, for the clarity he brings, but always Bernstein for the passion.


----------



## Guest

The Verdi paraphrases today--magnificent!


----------



## pmsummer

MISSA MEXICANA
_17th Century Hispanic Baroque_
*Juan Gutiérrez de Padilla, Latin-American and African Folk Dances*
The Harp Consort
Andrew Lawrence-King - director

Harmonia Mundi


----------



## Alfacharger

Some unfinished business tonight, the completions of D708A and the 10th Symphony of Schubert by Brian Newbould.










Love the D708A scherzo.


----------



## tortkis

John Cage: Freeman Etudes - Irvine Arditti (mode)









One of my favorite Cage's works. I listened to it many times.


----------



## EDaddy

Ma Mere L'Oye/ Rapsodie Espagnole/ Une Barque sur L'Ocean/ Alborada del Gracioso are superlative. And one of the best versions of Bolero I have heard. Smokes Karajan's.


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

Some old stand-by favorites in stellar performances.


----------



## MozartsGhost

*Liszt*
_Piano Music of Liszt_

Peter Katin


----------



## Selby

Third time around today:

Gérard Grisey (1946-1998)
Les espaces acoustiques (1974-85)

Gérard Caussé, viola 
Pierre-Andre Valade dir. Ensemble Court-Circuit
Sylvain Camberling cond. Frankfurt Museumsorchester

A stunning journey of sounds. Love. Love. Love.


----------



## MozartsGhost

*Brahms*
_Deutsche Volkslieder
Forty-Two German Folk Song Settings (1894)_

Elisabeth Schwarzkopf soprano
Dietrich Fischer-Dieskau baritone
Gerald Moore piano


----------



## Pugg

​*Mozart* : piano concerts 1-2-3-4
Murray Perahia


----------



## Pugg

​*Tchaikovsky : Symphony 5
Riccardo Mutti *


----------



## opus55

A night of symphonies with Claudio Abbado. Mendelssohn Symphonies 2 - 5 performed by London Symphony then Brahms Symphonies 1 and 2 by Berliner Philharmoniker.

Disc 21 of 41


----------



## Pugg

opus55 said:


> A night of symphonies with Claudio Abbado. Mendelssohn Symphonies 2 - 5 performed by London Symphony then Brahms Symphonies 1 and 2 by Berliner Philharmoniker.
> 
> Disc 21 of 41


I want this set to, thanks heaven it's almost my birthday.:lol:


----------



## opus55

Pugg said:


> I want this set to, thanks heaven it's almost my birthday.:lol:


Highly recommended, Pugg. My favorites are so far the Mozart and Haydn symphonies with Chamber Orchestra of Europe. Everything else has been above average at least and mostly great. My expectations are high for Bruckner and Mahler symphonies, still to come in later discs.


----------



## Itullian

Elgar sym. no. 2, Boult, London Symph. Orch.
KUSC.ORG


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

Ludwig van Beethoven - String Quartet Op. 18 No. 4 in C minor (Alban Berg Quartet).


----------



## Pugg

​The postman just brought me this :
*Grieg/ Moszkowski *: piano concertos

*Joseph Moog .*


----------



## Itullian

Pugg said:


> ​The postman just brought me this :
> *Grieg/ Moszkowski *: piano concertos
> 
> *Joseph Moog .*


Nice postman


----------



## Guest

Schubert

String Quintet in C Major

Pavel Haas Quartet.


----------



## dzc4627

schnittke's 1st symphony for the second time today. well actually it is 2 a.m. so i suppose the first time today.


----------



## Blancrocher

While reading a recent piece about Erik Satie in the TLS, I learned about Debussy's orchestrations of his 1st and 3rd Gymnopedies (which Debussy confusingly gave the opposite numbers, btw). I'm surprised that I hadn't heard of them till today.


----------



## PeteW

Someone posted here re Cavalleria Rusticana with Karajan 1966. 
Just had to buy the Intermezzo - marvellous. 
Can't find who posted it now - but thanks!


----------



## elgar's ghost

LancsMan said:


> *Berlioz: Les Nuits D'Ete; Lelio* Sir Colin Davis on Philips
> View attachment 70320
> 
> 
> The eighth disc from this nine CD set. Les Nuits D'Ete is familiar, and is excellent. The 'Lelio, ou le retour a la Vie' is unfamiliar music for me. It doesn't strike me as Berlioz at the top of his game. There are moments in that are very good and typical Berlioz, but I'm not sure it works as a coherent whole.


I agree about Lélio - it was supposed to be a companion work to the SF but the narrations, which take up about half of the running time, get in the way of the music far too much, which may explain why the musical sections are sometimes recorded separately.

Penderecki this morning - the Saturday Symphonies choice for today giving me a good reason to listen to symphonies 1-5 in order:


----------



## schigolch




----------



## Pugg

​
*Haydn/ Hummel/ Stamitz*: trumpet concertos 
*Håkan Hardenberger*


----------



## MrTortoise

Gyorgy Ligeti
Trio for horn, violin & piano 'Hommage à Brahms'

Rolfe Schulte, violin
William Purvis, natural horn
Alan Feinberg, piano










Ludwig van Beethoven
Symphony No. 4 in B-flat Major, Op. 60

Vienna Philharmonic Orchestra
Leonard Bernstein, cond.


----------



## bejart

Georg Philipp Telemann (1681-1767): Violin Concerto No.4 in E Major

Academy of St.Martin-in-the-Fields -- Iona Brown, violin


----------



## Vasks

*Jean Eichelberger Ivey's selections for voice, instruments & tape on a Folkways record*


----------



## Jeff W

Hadn't had much time to do much listening or even visiting here 









Taking a break from cleaning out the fiancee's father's house to relax and unwind a little bit. The Mendelssohn and Tchaikovsky Violin Concertos. Isaac Stern plays the solo violin while Eugene Ormandy leads the Philadelphia Orchestra.

Hmmm... The Philadelphia Orchestra summers at the Saratoga Performing Arts Center (SPAC), perhaps the fiancee and I should go?


----------



## Eramirez156

*Great French Heroic Tenors*

_ Agustarello Affre, Georges Imbart De La Tour, Louis Orliac, Rene Verdiere, Jose Luccioni, Paul Franz, Georges Granal, Cesar Vezzani _

Issued by _The Record Collector_, transfers by Roger Beardsley.


----------



## Triplets

Nielsen, Symphony #3 (Espansiva) Jascha Horenstein/Northern Sinfonia on youtube.


----------



## Faell

At the moment I am listening to Callot-Blondeel's album "Für Caroline" with a selection of Franz Schubert's compositions for four hands.


----------



## EDaddy

The lovely Beethoven Violin Concerto in D Major, Op. 61: I. Allegro, ma non troppo as played by Perlman as a young grasshoppa with fine support by Giulini and co.


----------



## Polyphemus

Looking forward to this.


----------



## EDaddy

Polyphemus said:


> View attachment 70381
> 
> 
> Looking forward to this.


Love this symphony. Never heard of Simone Young before.


----------



## Pugg

​*Bellini : Norma.*
*Souliotis*/ del Monaco/ Cossotto/ Cava.


----------



## bejart

Mozart: Notturno in E Flat, KV 438 "Se lontan ben mio tu sei"

Clara de Vries, soprano -- Jose Scholte, alto -- Bas Ramselaar, bass -- Henk de Graaf and Laura Rijsewijk, clarinets -- Jan Jansen, bassoon


----------



## Polyphemus

EDaddy said:


> Love this symphony. Never heard of Simone Young before.


Terrific Bruckner conductor, she is on the verge of completing the Bruckner cycle with the Hamburg P O soon. Symph 7 due next week (3rd) and only 5 & 9 to go to finish.
Well worth a listen to any of these recordings. Check the reviews on Musicweb.


----------



## EDaddy

Polyphemus said:


> Terrific Bruckner conductor, she is on the verge of completing the Bruckner cycle with the Hamburg P O soon. Symph 7 due next week (3rd) and only 5 & 9 to go to finish.
> Well worth a listen to any of these recordings. Check the reviews on Musicweb.


Very cool. Will have to do that. Thx!


----------



## pmsummer

AUDIVI VOCEM
_Latin Church Music from 16th-century England_
*Thomas Tallis, Christopher Tye, John Sheppard*
The Hilliard Ensemble

ECM New Series


----------



## jim prideaux

Schumann-1st and 2nd Symphonies performed by Zinman and the Tonhalle Zurich.............listen to these particular works with such frequency (Szell, Gardiner, Chailly) I could not resist ordering the Oramo Stockholm recordings!


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

Marschallin Blair said:


> _Itaipu, _"The Dam"


That is perhaps my favorite work by Glass


----------



## Heliogabo

*Ludwig Van Beethoven*
_String Quartet Op. 130_
_Grand Fugue Op. 135_
Alban Berg Quartett









There are pieces (just a few) that even I have listened to them hundreds of times, always amazes me in a new way. It's the case of Beethoven's Grand Fugue.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

StlukesguildOhio said:


> That is perhaps my favorite work by Glass












Mine too. . . but not my favorite performance of the piece.

I actually like the slower tempo and more powerful singing of the Salonen with L.A.


----------



## Figleaf

Eramirez156 said:


> View attachment 70377
> 
> 
> *Great French Heroic Tenors*
> 
> _ Agustarello Affre, Georges Imbart De La Tour, Louis Orliac, Rene Verdiere, Jose Luccioni, Paul Franz, Georges Granal, Cesar Vezzani _
> 
> Issued by _The Record Collector_, transfers by Roger Beardsley.


I love that CD so much! I wish they had chosen different Franz records from those already released on Lebendige Vergangenheit, but apart from that it's a very good selection. I recently ordered the complete Georges Granal from Malibran: he's not the very best tenor on that Record Collector CD (that would be Affre, so terribly underrepresented on CD) but I find his voice interesting. I wonder what non French heroic tenors from any era can rival the singers on this CD, Affre and Franz in particular- not many, I'm willing to bet!


----------



## pmsummer

INSTRUMENTS OF THE MIDDLE AGES AND RENAISSANCE
*The Early Music Consort of London*
David Munrow - director

Erato Veritas X2


----------



## Weston

*Breakfast Baroque*

*Handel: Concerto Grosso, Op. 6, No. 5 in D, HWV 323
Handel: Concerto Grosso, Op. 6, No. 6 in G minor*
Jozef Kopelman / Capella Istropolitana










The No. 5 is far, far more galante than anything Bach composed. The third movement even opens with a Mannheim rocket, though probably coincidentally. The final movement is familiar as a theme to some PBS radio show or other if I'm remembering correctly.

*Bach: Prelude and Fugue in E (WTK, Book II, No.9), BWV 878
Bach: Prelude and Fugue in E minor (WTK, Book II, No.10), BWV 879
Bach: Prelude and Fugue in F (WTK, Book II, No.11), BWV 880
*András Schiff, piano










The No. 11 is a good place to stop, its fugue reminding of a gigue that often ends a baroque suite. Schiff can be little mechanical in this recording but I've always preferred that to the fakey rubato some pianists impose on these already perfect gems.

*Telemann: Musique de table, Part I: Quartet in G major, TWV 43:G2*
Orchestra of the Golden Age










It's odd seeing the term "quartet" used in a baroque context, but of course it's a very different meaning here. This one features another rousing gigue as a finale.

And that's about all the baroque I'm up for. Strange how my tastes have changed. In the 1990s I listened almost exclusively to baroque. I loved the complexity of counterpoint, but now I realize there is as much complexity in nearly all periods especially within the last 115 years.


----------



## George O

Ottorino Respighi (1879-1936): Sonata in si min., per violino e pianoforte

Giorgio Federico Ghedini (1892-1965): Sonata in Mi bem. Magg. per violino e pianoforte

Franco Gulli, violino
Enrica Cavallo, pianoforte

on Dynamic (Italy), from 1986


----------



## opus55

Grieg: String Quartets 1 and 2
_Raphael Quartet_










Need a light breakfast after last night's heavy dosage of symphonic works.


----------



## Guest

Polyphemus said:


> Terrific Bruckner conductor, she is on the verge of completing the Bruckner cycle with the Hamburg P O soon. Symph 7 due next week (3rd) and only 5 & 9 to go to finish.
> Well worth a listen to any of these recordings. Check the reviews on Musicweb.


Does she use the original versions for the entire series? I have the 3rd and 8th--terrific playing and sound.


----------



## Guest

As many others have said, this is a fantastic recording.


----------



## D Smith

For Saturday Symphony - Penderecki Symphony No. 3 Wit/Polish National Radio Symphony.

I really was only familiar with Penderecki's Threnody and a couple of other pieces, so giving this a first listen was a surprise. It was generally enjoyable, though I wasn't sure where it was going in places. Several sections reminded me of Shostakovich, one section made me think of Mars, from Holst's Planets! So I can't really comment on it, other than to say I'll revisit it at some later date.

I thought the recording of Threnody on this disc was very good, but not quite as visceral and terrifying as the one I had heard before.


----------



## bejart

Georg Christoph Wagenseil (1717-1777): Symphony in G Minor, WV418

Michi Gaigg conducting the L'Orfeo Barockorchester


----------



## Triplets

jim prideaux said:


> Schumann-1st and 2nd Symphonies performed by Zinman and the Tonhalle Zurich.............listen to these particular works with such frequency (Szell, Gardiner, Chailly) I could not resist ordering the Oramo Stockholm recordings!


 I heard the Zinman/Baltimore account of the Second and was quite taken by it


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

G. P. Telemann - Tafelmusik - Production I - Overture - Suite in E minor for two Flutes, Strings & B.c. (Pieter-Jan Belder; Musica Amphion).









Telemann was brilliant, imo. I always get a kick out of his music - terrific instrumentation, wonderful melodies, excellent craftsmanship, plus a good sense of humour to boot. This recording is also a very good one .


----------



## EDaddy

pmsummer said:


> AUDIVI VOCEM
> _Latin Church Music from 16th-century England_
> *Thomas Tallis, Christopher Tye, John Sheppard*
> The Hilliard Ensemble
> 
> ECM New Series


How do you like this?


----------



## Eramirez156

Figleaf said:


> I love that CD so much! I wish they had chosen different Franz records from those already released on Lebendige Vergangenheit, but apart from that it's a very good selection. I recently ordered the complete Georges Granal from Malibran: he's not the very best tenor on that Record Collector CD (that would be Affre, so terribly underrepresented on CD) but I find his voice interesting. I wonder what non French heroic tenors from any era can rival the singers on this CD, Affre and Franz in particular- not many, I'm willing to bet!


the only ones that come to mind are Georges Thill, Jacques Urlus, and Andre d'Arkor. Next up









*Lebendige Vergangenheit - André d'Arkor*


----------



## Marschallin Blair

I love Rossini's _Armida_- but unfortunately next to no one can perform the role with the compellingly dramatic intelligence, chiaroscuro coloring, effortless coloratura, and 'gigantic-diamond-of-a-voice' _SIZE_ that this role requires. . . well, 'next-to-no-one,' that is.

Fleming has a lovely voice, but her flaccid expression is anything 'but' lovely: she sounds diffident, woefully underpowered, and dramatically unassured- at least with her mature effort on her dramatically disasterous 2010 Met DVD.




















Counterintuitive as it may seem, her earlier take on the role back in 1994 is actually quite outstanding, with all of that creamy legato and high-end purity that I so love- and its hard to believe that its the same singer as in the 2010 performance.















But good as Fleming is at her (retroactive, 1994) Rossinian best, it really is Callas who wears the crown in this role.

Fleming's "_D'amor al dolce impero_" has an absolutely gorgeous timbre and beautifully-sung musical line to it- but it is also dramatically aenemic.

Unlike Fleming at her best, Callas doesn't skate over notes, but dramatically inflects, colors, and shades each and every one of them as if her life depended on it. Moreover, the coruscating force and brilliance of her 'younger voice' from 1953 makes her a completely convincing sorceress- where she can sound alternatively seductive or ferocious with the mere shading of a note.










Following Callas along in the score in the video below allows one to witness the razor-sharp accuracy of her singing. . . well, up to a point.

From 05:35-06:01, the score goes blank, and a picture of Callas' face comes up- suggesting to me that there's only one person who could do this passage to perfection.






Incidentally, this Olympian passage is omitted in the Fleming performance. _;D_


----------



## Easy Goer

FAURE. Complete Music for Piano - Kathryn Stott


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Marschallin Blair said:


> I love Rossini's _Armida_- but unfortunately next to no one can perform the role with the compellingly dramatic intelligence, chiaroscuro coloring, effortless coloratura, and 'gigantic-diamond-of-a-voice' _SIZE_ that this role requires. . . well, 'next-to-no-one,' that is.
> 
> Fleming has a lovely voice, but her flaccid expression is anything 'but' lovely: she sounds diffident, woefully underpowered, and dramatically unassured- at least with her mature effort on her dramatically disasterous 2010 Met DVD.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Counterintuitive as it may seem, her earlier take on the role back in 1994 is actually quite outstanding, with all of that creamy legato and high-end purity that I so love- and its hard to believe that its the same singer as in the 2010 performance.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But good as Fleming is at her (retroactive, 1994) Rossinian best, it really is Callas who wears the crown in this role.
> 
> Fleming's "_D'amor al dolce impero_" has an absolutely gorgeous timbre and beautifully-sung musical line to it- but it is also dramatically aenemic.
> 
> Unlike Fleming at her best, Callas doesn't skate over notes, but dramatically inflects, colors, and shades each and every one of them as if her life depended on it. Moreover, the coruscating force and brilliance of her 'younger voice' from 1953 makes her a completely convincing sorceress- where she can sound alternatively seductive or ferocious with the mere shading of a note.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Following Callas along in the score in the video below allows one to witness the razor-sharp accuracy of her singing. . . well, up to a point.
> 
> From 05:35-06:01, the score goes blank, and a picture of Callas' face comes up- suggesting to me that there's only one person who could do this passage to perfection.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Incidentally, this Olympian passage is omitted in the Fleming performance. _;D_


How fascinating to follow along with the score, and see how Callas executes all the intricacies, whilst making _musical_ and dramatic sense of them. The passage where the score goes blank is where she inserts her own cadenza, something that would have been accepted performance practice at the time.

Absolutely stunning singing on every count!


----------



## George O

John Adams (1947- ): Light Over Water (symphony for brass instruments and synthesizers)

Jim Miller, trumpet
Tim Wilson, trumpet
William Klingelhofer, French horn
Brian McCarty, French horn
Mack Kenley, trombone
Don Kenelly, trombone
Zachariah Spellman, tuba
John Adams, synthesizers

on New Albion Records (San Francisco), from 1985


----------



## Mahlerian

Adams: Violin Concerto
Chloe Hanslip, Royal Philharmonic Orchestra, cond. Slatkin









Sessions: Concerto for Orchestra
Boston Symphony Orchestra, cond. Ozawa









Vaughan Williams: Norfolk Rhapsody #1, In the Fen Country, The Lark Ascending, The Wasps Suite, Fantasia on Greensleeves, English Folk Song Suite
Hugh Bean, violin; New Philharmonia Orchestra; London Symphony Orchestra; cond. Boult


----------



## Easy Goer

George O said:


> John Adams (1947- ): Light Over Water (symphony for brass instruments and synthesizers)
> 
> Jim Miller, trumpet
> Tim Wilson, trumpet
> William Klingelhofer, French horn
> Brian McCarty, French horn
> Mack Kenley, trombone
> Don Kenelly, trombone
> Zachariah Spellman, tuba
> John Adams, synthesizers
> 
> on New Albion Records (San Francisco), from 1985


Another great photo. What a beauty. I love your dogs brindle colouring.


----------



## Haydn man

Listening to a favourite disc, but one I have not heard for some time
Good romantic stuff


----------



## bejart

Giuseppe Tartini (1692-1770): Violin Concerto in C Major, D.1

L'Arte dell'Arco -- Carlo Lazari, violin


----------



## DaveS

All the recent accolades paid to Simone Young caused me to want to see what the hoopla was about. Presently listening to her take at Mahler's 6th with the Hamburg PO, on YouTube. One of my favorite Mahler symphonies; she does it justice.


----------



## George O

Easy Goer said:


> Another great photo. What a beauty. I love your dogs brindle colouring.


Thank you. Rust is a great dog and you'll undoubtedly see more of him. He loves the camera and classical music.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

DaveS said:


> All the recent accolades paid to Simone Young caused me to want to see what the hoopla was about. Presently listening to her take at Mahler's 6th with the Hamburg PO, on YouTube. One of my favorite Mahler symphonies; she does it justice.












Have you heard Jarvi's RSNO Mahler's _Sixth_?- I know I'm a minority view on this one, but for my emotional involvement, Jarvi's heroic treatment of the outer movements can't be beat (aside from some of Scherchen's and Tennstedt's). Of course, for the _Adagio_, I have to go back to the caressingly sublime and bittersweet Karajan though.


----------



## Mahlerian

Saturday Symphony:
Penderecki: Symphony No. 3
National Polish Radio Symphony Orchestra, cond. Wit









I liked this better than I thought I would. It seems more interesting than the later symphonies in his neoromantic style, and more tightly constructed than some of his early avant-garde works.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Beethoven, Symphony No. 3*

From September 4, 1953. This has a really good sound for a live Furtwangler recording. And no coughing.


----------



## calvinpv

Ustvolskaya's Symphony No. 3


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Dufay, Missa Ecca ancilla Domini*


----------



## Marschallin Blair

C&M Music Factory at full volume- and I'm almost off of work!!_ ;D_


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Penderecki, Symphony No. 4*


----------



## TwoPhotons

*Dukas - La Peri*

One of the most hypnotic pieces of music I've ever listened to...


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

F. J. Haydn - Stabat Mater (Nikolaus Harnoncourt; Bonney; von Magnus; Lippert; Miles; Concentus musicus Wien).









Always great coming back to this work.


----------



## Guest

This recent arrival brings back happy memories from the past, as it was one of my first Bach purchases. The sound was stunning when it was first released, and it still sounds great today. I also prefer I Musici's use of modern instruments and tasteful vibrato as opposed to "HIP" performances, if they even are all that well "informed"!










(My actual cover is in mint condition.)


----------



## MrTortoise

For Saturday Symphony!

Krzysztof Penderecki
Symphony No. 3

National Polish Radio Symphony Orchestra
Antoni Wit, cond.


----------



## Eramirez156

One of *Zubin Mehta's* best recordings, in what I have come to think has been an uneven recording career, is his recording of the *Symphony no. 4* of *Franz Schmidt*.









Disc no.39 of the*Wiener Philharmoniker* box set.


----------



## mstar

Celibidache with the Munich Philharmonic playing *Bruckner's 7th Symphony* has my headphones stuck on my ears. I can't believe I'd never heard this before now... 
...and since *Bruckner's 8th Sym.* comes next in alphabetical order, I'm running into that one, too. My recording's of Karajan conducting the Wiener Philharmonic.

I've _just_ discovered Bruckner. ...I feel young.


----------



## bejart

Luigi Boccherini (1743-1805): Piano Quintet in E Minor, Op.56, No.1

Patrick Cohen on piano with the Quatour Mosaiques: Erich Hobarth and Andrea Bischof, violins -- Anita Mitterer, viola -- Christophe Coin, cello


----------



## Skilmarilion

*Mahler* -- Symphony No. 10









Marvellous reading by Gielen, even if he momentarily confused this work for the 6th by directing the bass drum strokes at the that start of the finale to be played with a hammer.


----------



## Alfacharger

Maurice Jacobson, with the collaboration of Vaughan Williams, A Cotswold Romance from Hugh the Drover. My favorite track.


----------



## EDaddy

Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada - 1. Introduction


----------



## Figleaf

*Jean Noté volume 1, Malibran CDR MR601*










One of the most impressive and beautiful baritone voices of all time, heard on this CDR in opera and song. Four of the songs are by Noté's great predecessor Jean Baptiste Faure, not including but similar in character to the famous 'Les Rameaux': religious songs of a stirring, rather bombastic quality that sound like they would be great fun to sing, and Noté's big, resonant voice and authoritative style suit this music perfectly. Also associated with Faure are the two arias from La Favorita, and the 'Jardins de l'Alcazar' is a particularly imposing performance which stands comparison with the anonymous cylinder attributed to Faure himself, as well as the more nuanced, languorous recording by Maurice Renaud. The highlight of this remarkable collection is probably his 'Il balen del suo sorriso', and luckily for us, it's a role he recorded complete, available on the Marston two CD set of 'Le Trouvere'. Here is the earlier recording included on this Malibran disc:






This clip also gives an idea of the standard of the transfers: good, if a little noisy.


----------



## tortkis

The Equal-Tempered Lou Harrison: Piano Music of Lou Harrison (Newport Classic)
Michael Boriskin, piano








(the only image I could find.)

For Merce Cunninghams 75th Birthday (1952) (arr. Boriskin)
Three Waltzes I-III (1941-1955)
Triphony (1945)
Suite for Piano I-V (1943)
Sonatas for Cembalo or Pianoforte I-III (1943)
Saraband (1937)
Prelude for Grand Piano (1937)
Tandy's Tango (1992)


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

The Viennese Nightingale with the most beautiful silver voice.


----------



## pmsummer

ALINA
_Spiegel im Spiegel, Für Alina_
*Arvo Pärt*
Vladimir Spivakov - violin
Sergev Bezrodny - piano
Alexander Malter - piano
Dietmar Schwalke - cello

ECM New Series


----------



## Weston

*Reverent sonorities and a sprawling tone poem*

*Debussy: Le Martyre de St. Sebastien *
Esa-Pekka Salonen / Los Angeles Philharmonic Orchestra










No matter what Debussy's subject matter, it always sounds like mystical fog-shrouded Faerie to me. That's actually fine as I'm not into music that would make me feel someone is being skewered with multiple arrows at the moment. As always Salonen does a wonderful job with the material.

*Suk: Pohádka Léta (A Summer Tale), Tone Poem For large Orchestra, Op. 29*
Libor Pesek / Royal Liverpool Philharmonic Orchestra










Though much of the Suk I've heard sounds a lot like Dvorak, this work is a radical departure from that style. I feel I may finally be hearing Suk's own unique voice arising out of the tragedies of his life.

The first segment is a tone poem unto itself, and with four more sections remaining spanning nearly an hour, I wonder that Suk did not consider this a program symphony or a suite. I guess the structure is more narrative than a symphony might be. Overall the style seems at times borrowing from the Russian romantics with Rimsky-Korsakov-like orchestration, at other times quite modern, similar to something composed for film in the 1940s or 50s, at other times hints of mystical Debussy sonorities.

The third section, "Intermezzo - Funeral Music" features an indescribably beautiful oboe duet that must be heard to be believed. (Or it might be English horn or some other reed instrument. I can't really tell.) The finale too is achingly beautiful.

Five of five stars! This profoundly satisfying work fits the bill for the large orchestral work I wanted to hear tonight and I will not need to listen to a third piece as I usually do.


----------



## pmsummer

EDaddy said:


> How do you like this?


Very much. The Hilliard is in top-notch form here.


----------



## ArtMusic

Fine singing but utterly stupid staging that distracts. They might as well do a concert version without the incoherent staging of people dressed up in unsuitable costumes moving pointlessly (randomly) across the stage. This was all the work of some stage director I never heard of, Christoph Loy.


----------



## Pugg

​
Bruch - Concerto In G-Minor, Op.26, No.1 •
Saint-Saëns - Sonata In D-Minor, Op.75, No.1
Violin Concerto No. 1, Op. 26 in G Minor


----------



## Pugg

​_America's first Queen of opera:_
*Beverly Sills*
Highlights from various complete works.


----------



## brotagonist

Just finished:









Xenakis Synaphai, Horos, Eridanos, Kyania
Tamayo/Luxembourg

This one always stumps me when it comes on. I like that.

Just started:









Stravinsky Scherzo, Roi, Rossignol, Soldat
Boulez/Cleveland

This one, too, stumps me initially: the Scherzo fantastique Op.3 dates before the Diaghilev ballets.


----------



## Jeff W

Been cleaning out the house after the untimely passing of the fiancée's father. Apparently he had been something of a classical music fan at one point as we found a box of CDs. It was mostly things like '101 All Time Greatest Classical Hit', 'Beethoven's Greatest Hits' and the like, but there were some others of more substance. We're slowly absorbing them into our collection now and I'll be featuring them as I get the chance to. The first one that I've had time to rip was this set of Tchaikovsky Symphonies recorded by Bernard Haitink and the Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra.









Currently on is my favorite Tchaikovsky Symphony, No. 5. After that is 'The Storm'.


----------



## Sextus

Nuria Rial, "Arias - Traces to Anna Magdalena Bach" (Julia Schröder).


----------



## Faell

I am currently listening to _Folksongs_ played by Benjamin Britten and Peter Pears. They are great to start the day!


----------



## Guest

Lachenmann
Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern 

and

Goebbels
Surrogate Cities

Both conducted by Yu Chewb


----------



## Faell

I am currently listening to Tan Dun's Naxos album _ Concerto for Orchestra_.


----------



## omega

*Szymanowski*

_Symphony No.2_
Detroit Symphony Orchestra | Antal Dorati

_Symphony No.3 "Song of the Night"_
Ryszard Karczykowski | Kenneth Jewell Chorale
Orchestre Symphonique de Montréal | Charles Dutoit

_Violin Concert No.2_
Chantal Juillet | Orchestre Symphonique de Montréal | Charles Dutoit


----------



## Faell

I am currently listening to _Distan Light_ an album of Erato by Renaud Capuçon. He plays Bach's Violin Concertos in E Major and A Minor, and Vasks' Concerto for Violin and String Orchestra, "Täla Gaisma".


----------



## elgar's ghost

EDaddy said:


> Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada - 1. Introduction
> 
> View attachment 70427


I love that Repin painting of the Zaporozhian Cossacks drafting their obscenely disrespectful reply to an ultimatum sent by Sultan Mohammed IV (although the picture has been 'mirrored' on the album sleeve)!

I'm going to have a Beethoven cycle today, predominantly featuring recordings by Wyn Morris - a widely-respected Welsh conductor but a man who often blotted his 'scutcheon with his boozy cantankerousness and what seemed to be a marked disregard for authority.

No correct image available for Morris's recording of symphonies 4 & 5.


----------



## Jeff W

*In which Jeff is unable to sleep*

Completely unable to get back to sleep. Time to rip some CDs and do some listening!









The Mendelssohn and Schumann Violin Concertos along with the two Beethoven Romances. Rachel Barton Pine plays the solo violin while the Göttinger Symphonie Orchester is led by Christoph-Mathias Mueller.


----------



## Lukecash12

Jeff W said:


> Been cleaning out the house after the untimely passing of the fiancée's father. Apparently he had been something of a classical music fan at one point as we found a box of CDs. It was mostly things like '101 All Time Greatest Classical Hit', 'Beethoven's Greatest Hits' and the like, but there were some others of more substance. We're slowly absorbing them into our collection now and I'll be featuring them as I get the chance to. The first one that I've had time to rip was this set of Tchaikovsky Symphonies recorded by Bernard Haitink and the Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra.
> 
> View attachment 70437
> 
> 
> Currently on is my favorite Tchaikovsky Symphony, No. 5. After that is 'The Storm'.


That's a sweet pickup. Hard to pick a favorite for me but 5 is a solid choice for sure, stands up to a lot of listening sessions and that's not something I can say for Beethoven or Haydn's symphonies (please don't shoot me, guys!). Btw, I'm so sorry for your fiancee, she's entering a whole new stage of her life now.


----------



## jim prideaux

Vaughan Williams 3rd Symphony-Andrew Davis and the BBC S.O.

after reading background to this work the use of the sub title 'Pastoral' can appear to result in mis-interpretation!


----------



## Lukecash12

Jeff's got me thinking of one of my favorite symphonies, Tchaikovsky's Pathetique.


----------



## Pugg

​*Schubert : Death and the maiden.
Pavel Haas Quartett *


----------



## bejart

JS Bach: Goldberg Variations, BWV 988

Evgeni Koroliov, piano


----------



## Faell

I am listening to Arnold Schönberg's _Pierrot Lunaire_, and I love it!


----------



## bejart

Nicolaus Zmeskall (1759-1833): String Quartet No.11 in B Minor

Zmeskall Quartet: Milos Valent and Dagmar Valentova, violins -- Peter Vrbincik, viola -- Juraj Kovac, cello


----------



## manyene

Karl Goldmark's 'Rustic Wedding Symphony' in my very elderly Utah Symphony Orchestra version conducted by Maurice Abravanel with that luscious clarinet melody that opens fourth movement: I remember playing it many years ago in my youth. I wonder why it has fallen out of favour more recently it is well structured, and Brahms gave it particular praise. Possibly the composer's decision to start with a theme and variations movement is one reason? People expect something a bit more substantial investment??


----------



## MrTortoise

Laurie Altman
On Course (CD with various chamber works)

This is my first listen to Mr. Altman's work and I am pleased. His music is equal parts classical and jazz and is not afraid of expressing intimate emotions. I'm going to be on the lookout for more of his music in both the classical and jazz worlds.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Allegri : Miserere 
The Tallis Scholars *


----------



## D Smith

Sunday Bach; the Orchestral Suites which I never tire of hearing. Beautiful and perfect. Hogwood is my go to performance for these pieces.


----------



## Easy Goer

Mafalda Favero - Arias & Duets


----------



## Vasks

_A batch of Barber... Symphony #1, Two Essays & Night Flight on a Unicorn LP_


----------



## Marschallin Blair

elgars ghost said:


> I'm going to have a Beethoven cycle today, predominantly featuring recordings by Wyn Morris - a widely-respected Welsh conductor but a man who often blotted his 'scutcheon with his boozy cantankerousness and what seemed to be a marked disregard for authority.


I've never heard Wyn Morris' Beethoven- though I'd love to. His _Helgoland_ (by Bruckner) is awesome.






(I love the chrous and brass from 06:00-07:00)


----------



## Guest

Rihm: Tutuguri

Good old youtube!


----------



## Pugg

​*Wagner : Die Walküre.*
V.P conducted by _Sir George Solti._


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Jeff W said:


> Been cleaning out the house after the untimely passing of the fiancée's father. Apparently he had been something of a classical music fan at one point as we found a box of CDs. It was mostly things like '101 All Time Greatest Classical Hit', 'Beethoven's Greatest Hits' and the like, but there were some others of more substance. We're slowly absorbing them into our collection now and I'll be featuring them as I get the chance to. The first one that I've had time to rip was this set of Tchaikovsky Symphonies recorded by Bernard Haitink and the Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra.
> 
> View attachment 70437
> 
> 
> Currently on is my favorite Tchaikovsky Symphony, No. 5. After that is 'The Storm'.












Jeff, I'm so sorry for you and your fiancee. Tchaikovsky's certainly a good remedy though.

Haiktink's Concertgebouw _Winter Dreams_ is the best sounding recording of the symphony I've ever heard- its also my favorite reading. I like it even more than the seventies DG Karajan. Haitink starts it off with the most delicately handled, gossamer-like finessings- and beautifully builds it up with power and majesty. The powerful sound engineering and stately ending to his Tchaikovksy _Fifth_ is pure nobility as well.


----------



## scratchgolf

I'm currently listening to multiple versions of this fantastic Concerto, looking for a version to purchase. Up now, Frank Peter Zimmerman-Kölner Philharmonie


----------



## Art Rock

The six discs in the Chandos Berkeley edition - interesting combinations of works by father (Lennox) and son (Michael) Berkeley.


----------



## bejart

Carl Stamitz (1745-1801): Clarinet Concerto No.7 in B Flat

Jiri Malat conducting the Kurpfalzisches Kammerorchester -- Karl Schlechta, clarinet


----------



## Jeff W

Marschallin Blair said:


> Jeff, I'm so sorry for you and your fiancee. Tchaikovsky's certainly a good remedy though.


Thank you so much.


----------



## pmsummer

ALINA
_Spiegel im Spiegel, Für Alina_
*Arvo Pärt*
Vladimir Spivakov - violin
Sergev Bezrodny - piano
Alexander Malter - piano
Dietmar Schwalke - cello

ECM New Series


----------



## senza sordino

It's been a few days since I last posted, and I've listened to a lot of music. I always do.

Bach Solo Cello Suites, all of 'em
View attachment 70455

Purcell Fantasies for viol
View attachment 70456

Bach lute suites, on guitar
View attachment 70457

Brahms Scherzo, Debussy vn sonata, Mozart vn sonata in Em, Franck vn sonata, Brahms Hungarian dances, Debussy Beau Soir
View attachment 70458

Grieg violin sonatas
View attachment 70459


----------



## Selby

Finishing...

Leo Brouwer: Sonata for Guitar (1990)
Julian Bream


----------



## Selby

Starting...

Lv Bearthoven
String Quartet No. 14 in C-sharp minor, Op. 131 (1825)
Emerson String Quartet


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Plashing in the water of the Amazon to the exhilarating opening choruses. This music just exudes adventure.


----------



## jim prideaux

first listen to newly purchased recordings of Schumann 3rd and 4th Symphonies-Sakari Oramo conducting the Royal Stockholm P.O.

appeared to have little recognition and were relatively cheap so could not be ignored-first movement of the 3rd is really impressive-vivid recording!


----------



## Wood

*Heifetz:*

Bach: Two Violins Concerto (Friedman, New SO of London, Sargent)

Walthamstow Town Hall, 1961










Strange building, could be a weekend home for Ceausescu. Nice to hear Bach played in a breezy romantic manner.

Mozart: Sinfonia Concertante (Primrose, RCA Victor SO, Solomon) 1956
Brahms: Violin and Cello Concerto (Piatigorsky, RCA Victor SO, Wallenstein) 1960

Republic Studios, Hollywood










Heifetz recorded his double concertos in pretty bleak locations.


----------



## bejart

Mozart: String Quartet No.19 in C Major, KV 465

Guarneri Quartet : Arnold Steinhardt and John Dalley, violins -- Michael Tree, viola -- David Soyer, cello


----------



## Figleaf

*Boris Godunov- Ansermet, 1948*










First time I've heard this opera complete, and this French language version is excellently sung.


----------



## calvinpv

Two recordings of Barraqué's Piano Sonata: Herbert Henck and Roger Woodward.


----------



## Mahlerian

Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on a Theme by Thomas Tallis, Serenade to Music, Toward the Unknown Region, Partita, Concerto Grosso
London Philharmonic Orchestra and Choir, cond. Boult


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Haydn Quartets, Op.77*


----------



## Guest

Blancrocher said:


> While reading a recent piece about Erik Satie in the TLS, I learned about Debussy's orchestrations of his 1st and 3rd Gymnopedies (which Debussy confusingly gave the opposite numbers, btw). I'm surprised that I hadn't heard of them till today.


One of the staples of any self-respecting teacher of orchestration, Blanc!


----------



## Musicophile

Manxfeeder said:


> *Haydn Quartets, Op.77*
> 
> View attachment 70466


Nice one. Had the pleasure of seeing them perform op. 33 live.

Tonight:

Brahms: Schicksalslied and others - Herreweghe


----------



## Eramirez156

*Ferruccio Tagliavini 
Early Operatic Recordings 1940-43*









Ferruccio Tagliavini was a great favorite, here in Chicago, making his American debut here in 1946.


----------



## Manxfeeder

Musicophile said:


> Nice one. Had the pleasure of seeing them perform op. 33 live.


Lucky! I don't think that will ever happen to me.


----------



## pmsummer

TRIO SONATAS
*Jan Dismas Zelenka*
Heinz Holliger - oboe
Maurice Bourgue - oboe
Thomas Zehetmair - violin
Klaus Thunemann - bassoon
Klaus Stoll - double-bass
Jonathan Rubin - lute
Christiane Jaccottet - harpsichord

ECM New Series


----------



## Albert7

Stockhausen's LICHT (continued)

Middle section right now. Halfway through all those clips.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

1960 Karajan/Philharmonia Sibelius_ Fifth_










_Suite No. 2,_ Op. 17


----------



## bejart

Johann Georg Albrechtsberger (1736-1809): String Quartet in C Major, Op.7, No.3

Authentic Quartet: Zsolt Kallo and Balazs Bozzai, violins -- Gabor Rac, viola -- Csilla Valyi, cello


----------



## GreenMamba

*Maderna's Quadrivium*, Miotto/Orchestra della Fondazione 'Arena di Verona'


----------



## George O

Edvard Grieg (1843-1907): Lyriske Stykker
Vol. 2










Liv Glaser, piano

2-LP set on RCA (Germany), from 1975
originally released in 1967

cover by Edvard Munch


----------



## schigolch




----------



## Eramirez156

It has been awhile since I have had any*Maria Callas* on the turntable, forgive me _*Maria*_.









*Maria Meneghini Callas portrays Puccini Heroines*
_Tullio Serafin
Philharmonia Orchestra_


----------



## TwoPhotons

*Benjamin Grosvenor - Dances*

Apparently this is a good album.

It is a very good album.


----------



## bejart

Ludwig Spohr (1784-1859): Quintet in C Minor, Op.52

Wolfgang Sawallisch, piano -- Hermann Klemeyer, flute -- Hans Schoneberger, clarinet -- Olaf Klamand, horn -- Josef Peters, bassoon


----------



## Selby

Alan Hovhaness (1911-2000)
Symphony No. 19, Op. 217, "Vishnu" (1966)


----------



## Morimur

*Beethoven - Complete Works for Violin & Orchestra (Kopatchinskaja, Herreweghe)*


----------



## D Smith

Elgar: Cello Concerto - Du Pré, Barbirolli/LSO. Still the best and one of my desert island discs.


----------



## pmsummer

THE SERVICE OF VENUS AND MARS
_Music for the Knights of the Garter, 1340-1440_
*Gothic Voices*
Andrew Lawrence-King - medieval harp
Christopher Page - director

Hyperion


----------



## Guest

I've been wallowing in an orgy of piano virtuosity this afternoon! Whew--Berman was on fire in those days (early 60s). Those of you who know his playing only through his DG releases need this LP set (the CD, which only contains the 12 Etudes, is unbearably glassy sounding) to hear some daringly demonic playing.


----------



## DiesIraeCX

*Op. 90 (Schiff)*

*Ludwig van Beethoven*:_ Piano Sonata, Op. 90 _(András Schiff)

"_Op. 90 marks a threshold or dividing-line, and the music's effect and sound are now much more radical: on the one hand more economical, and on the other hand more revolutionary from the point of view of its construction. We may also note that the virtuoso element, that was still given free rein in the finale of the ["Das Lebewohl"] Sonata op. 81a, for instance, is progressively sublimated. But as always with Beethoven, it's dangerous to generalise. Each work has to be understood in its own right. That doesn't, of course, apply to the piano sonatas._" - *András Schiff* on the Op. 90 sonata and the beginning of Beethoven's late period. Taken from page 20 of the CD booklet.


----------



## Morimur

*Ludwig van Beethoven - Ivan Moravec Plays Beethoven (Moravec, Turnovsky)*


----------



## Oliver

Schoenberg String Quartet 1: (New Vienna String Quartet)





One of my all time favourite string quartets! It is just incredible. Any recommendations for where I should look next in terms of Schoenberg? I plan to go through all four of his quartets, I'm very much enjoying his fourth.


----------



## Albert7

Oliver said:


> Schoenberg String Quartet 1: (New Vienna String Quartet)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One of my all time favourite string quartets! It is just incredible. Any recommendations for where I should look next in terms of Schoenberg? I plan to go through all four of his quartets, I'm very much enjoying his fourth.


I heard all of the string quartets from Schoenberg and well worth it. Maybe try his piano pieces next. Glenn Gould is awesome.


----------



## Triplets

Corelli "La Folia". Andrew Manze/Richard Egarr


----------



## senza sordino

Five more

Debussy and Ravel String Quartets, I never tire listening to these two gems
View attachment 70486

Friends came over for dinner last night and we listened to Barber and Korngold violin concerti
View attachment 70487

Prokofiev violin sonatas and five melodies
View attachment 70488

Bartok divertimento and Romanian folk dances; Stravinsky Dumbarton Oaks and Pulcinella Suite, recently purchased used and I love this disk
View attachment 70489

Prokofiev piano concerto #1&3, Bartok piano concerto #3
View attachment 70490


----------



## SeptimalTritone

Mozart Hunt Quartet 



And for later tonight: Chopin 4 Ballades


----------



## brotagonist

Oliver said:


> Any recommendations for where I should look next in terms of Schoenberg? I plan to go through all four of his quartets, I'm very much enjoying his fourth.


I find Wikipedia to be a marvellous resource for answering questions such as yours:

List of compositions by Arnold Schoenberg

Have a look at all that exists and choose your next one 

The Violin Concerto was finished immediately prior to the SQ4; the Chamber Symphony 2 came right after. About 10 years later was the String Trio (a personal favourite), which would continue with strings for your enjoyment :tiphat:


----------



## MrTortoise

Timo Andres
Home Stretch
Mozart Coronation Concerto Recomposition
Paraphrase on Themes of Brian Eno

Timo Andres, piano
Metropolis Ensemble
Andrew Cyr, cond.


----------



## MrTortoise

Alban Berg
3 excerpts from 'Wozzeck'

Helga Pilarczyk, soprano
London Symphony Orchestra
Antal Dorati, cond.


----------



## Albert7

Listening to Stockhausen's LICHT... the section entitled Jahreslauf. For me, this is one of the highlights of the operatic cycle.






No doubt that someone wanted to rival Feldman and Wagner for length.

Stockhausen is pretty brilliant on all counts. His interest in the primeval forces is quite fierce and admirable. I stamp an approval for this section very much.

This section refers to the moral battle for Time... it's like a perverted version of Bergson smashed with Mahler perhaps?

Also loving those honky trumpets and car engine sounds... it's like the reverse of the evocation of nature within Mahler's symphonies.

NOTE: OMG... ACTUAL JAZZ MUSIC WITH 18-17 MINUTES TO GO IN THE PIECE. NICE ONE, KARLHEINZ... (Bill Evans would have been proud...)


----------



## Selby

Morton Feldman (1926-1987)
Rohtko Chapel (1970) 
Philip Brett, UC Berkeley Chamber Chorus









Do most consider this Feldman's best?


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

I picked up today where I left off yesterday when I was so rudely interrupted. The complete lack of manners of some people... to interrupt Ms. Streich, the "Viennese Nightingale."










Currently listening to Ljuba Welitsch, another stellar Post-WWII Viennese singer (Bulgaria born).

Welitsch was a fiery red-head known for her extraordinary over-the-top exhibitions and her exploits. Her performance of the finale of _Salome_ performed with Fritz Reiner is rightfully acknowledged as among the finest. Indeed, I seriously wish the whole of her _Salome_ was more readily available. It can be had on Guild Historical as well as the Gebhardt lables with Reiner from 1949, and the recording is championed as being among the finest by Gramophone among others... yet are rather pricey.










Unfortunately Fritz Reiner's studio recording of the scenes from _Salome_ and _Elektra_ on RCA's "Living Stereo" did not take place until the mid-1950s and the conductor was forced to turn to Inge Borkh rather than Welitsch. Borkh is solid... but nowhere near Welitsch at her peak.

Perhaps as a saving grace, Welitsch performs the closing scenes of _Salome_ at the height of her abilities in 1948 with Herbert von Karajan... a recording I must have.

1952 proves a pivotal year for opera. Maria Callas made her sensational London debut in _Norma_, Kathleen Ferrier made her final performances in Orfeo before tragically succumbing to cancer... and Welitsch recorded _Salome_ yet again in 1952 with Reiner... this time with Hans Hotter... but by this point her voice was already slipping into early decline... to such an extent that she never again sang Strauss' opera after 1953


----------



## Selby

Morton Feldman (1926-1987)
Coptic Light (1985)
Michael Tilson Thomas, New World Symphony Orchestra


----------



## Pugg

*Mozart*: Serenade 4*; Symphonies 28 & 29
NSO*/OSR/Maag


----------



## Marschallin Blair

StlukesguildOhio said:


> *
> I picked up today where I left off yesterday when I was so rudely interrupted. The complete lack of manners of some people... to interrupt Ms. Streich, the "Viennese Nightingale."*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Currently listening to Ljuba Welitsch, another stellar Post-WWII Viennese singer (Bulgaria born).
> 
> Welitsch was a fiery red-head known for her extraordinary over-the-top exhibitions and her exploits. Her performance of the finale of _Salome_ performed with Fritz Reiner is rightfully acknowledged as among the finest. Indeed, I seriously wish the whole of her _Salome_ was more readily available. It can be had on Guild Historical as well as the Gebhardt lables with Reiner from 1949, and the recording is championed as being among the finest by Gramophone among others... yet are rather pricey.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unfortunately Fritz Reiner's studio recording of the scenes from _Salome_ and _Elektra_ on RCA's "Living Stereo" did not take place until the mid-1950s and the conductor was forced to turn to Inge Borkh rather than Welitsch. Borkh is solid... but nowhere near Welitsch at her peak.
> 
> Perhaps as a saving grace, Welitsch performs the closing scenes of _Salome_ at the height of her abilities in 1948 with Herbert von Karajan... a recording I must have.
> 
> 1952 proves a pivotal year for opera. Maria Callas made her sensational London debut in _Norma_, Kathleen Ferrier made her final performances in Orfeo before tragically succumbing to cancer... and Welitsch recorded _Salome_ yet again in 1952 with Reiner... this time with Hans Hotter... but by this point her voice was already slipping into early decline... to such an extent that she never again sang Strauss' opera after 1953












Yes, continue. . .

_;D_


----------



## Pugg

Eramirez156 said:


> *Ferruccio Tagliavini
> Early Operatic Recordings 1940-43*
> 
> View attachment 70467
> 
> 
> Ferruccio Tagliavini was a great favorite, here in Chicago, making his American debut here in 1946.


Must have CD


----------



## brotagonist

I'm winding up with these for this time through the collection 














Stravinsky Boulez/Cleveland Rossignol, Soldat and more
Haydn Amadeus Q SQ 4, 5, 6 from Op.64

I've also pretty much finished with the third of my new Messiaen albums:








Messiaen 7 Haiku, Couleurs de la Cité Céleste, Vitrail et Oiseaux, Oiseaux Exotiques
Loriod, Boulez, EI

This album is sensational. Why did I wait so long to get it? One of those generally very knowledgeable listeners on Amazon gave it a mediocre review  summing up:

"As this is a live recording, there is a little coughing and the flatness of radio broadcast-sound, but in general it sounds fine."

I have noticed no coughing whatsoever. There is a 20-second intro with applause and that's the last I've noticed of the audience; and a flat radio broadcast sound?  That's not what I hear. As far as I'm concerned, if one skipped the intro, one wouldn't even know this was a live recording. The diapason d'or should have tipped me off long ago-that the review was not right-and it finally did. Fortunately.


----------



## brotagonist

Oh! I'm also going to hear Penderecki's Third Symphony a second time (I heard it first on Friday). This time, performers are indicated:

Penderecki Symphony 3 (1+2, 3, 4, 5)
Wit/PNRSO


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Colin Davis/LSO live "Royal Hunt and Storm"










End of Act I Bohm _Tristan_ with Nilsson










Act II love music with Dernesch and Ludwig


----------



## Pugg

​
*Leontyne Price.*

_The Prima Donna Collection._
disc one


----------



## Guest

Bruckner
Symphony no.3 (1889 version)

Kolner Rundfunk-Sinfonie-Orchester / Wand


Something robust to start the day!


----------



## Faell

I am listening to Brahm's Violin Concerto played by Erik Schumann.


----------



## Richannes Wrahms




----------



## Pugg

​*Dame Joan Sutherland* sings Noël Coward.
Such fun .....


----------



## elgar's ghost

Three substantial concertante works from Penderecki - Cello Concertos 1 & 2 plus the 'cello version of the Viola Concerto.


----------



## George O

brotagonist said:


> I'm winding up with these for this time through the collection
> 
> View attachment 70495
> View attachment 70496
> 
> Stravinsky Boulez/Cleveland Rossignol, Soldat and more
> Haydn Amadeus Q SQ 4, 5, 6 from Op.64
> 
> I've also pretty much finished with the third of my new Messiaen albums:
> 
> View attachment 70497
> 
> Messiaen 7 Haiku, Couleurs de la Cité Céleste, Vitrail et Oiseaux, Oiseaux Exotiques
> Loriod, Boulez, EI
> 
> This album is sensational. Why did I wait so long to get it? One of those generally very knowledgeable listeners on Amazon gave it a mediocre review  summing up:
> 
> "As this is a live recording, there is a little coughing and the flatness of radio broadcast-sound, but in general it sounds fine."
> 
> I have noticed no coughing whatsoever. There is a 20-second intro with applause and that's the last I've noticed of the audience; and a flat radio broadcast sound?  That's not what I hear. As far as I'm concerned, if one skipped the intro, one wouldn't even know this was a live recording. The diapason d'or should have tipped me off long ago-that the review was not right-and it finally did. Fortunately.


You can post a response on Amazon to a review. Give this reviewer a piece of your mind!


----------



## bejart

Antonio Vivaldi (1678-1741): Oboe Concerto in F Major, RV 457

Pier Giorgio Morandi conducting the Failoni Chamber Orchestra -- Stefan Schilli, oboe


----------



## Jeff W

*In which Jeff returns to form*

Good morning TC from cold, wet and rainy Albany! What a way to start off June!









Started off with more from my new to me Tchaikovsky Symphony set with Bernard Haitink leading the Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra. Decided to start it at the beginning and listen to the whole thing through. Symphony No. 1 'Winter Daydreams' and No. 2 'Little Russian'.









Hadn't listened to anything by Max Bruch for a while, so I decided to remedy this with the Violin Concertos No. 1 & 2 and the Serenade for Violin and Orchestra. Salvatore Accardo plays the solo violin while Kurt Masur conducts the Leipzig Gewaundhaus Orchestra. These recordings of Bruch are so good, in my opinion, that I don't feel the need to find supplemental recordings.









More Violin Concertos being performed by Salvatore Accardo, this time the Violin Concertos No. 1 & 2 by Niccolo Paganini. The London Philharmonic Orchestra was under the baton of Charles Dutoit. This is another we found in the fiancee's father's collection. Can't say that the Violin Concerto No. 1 made any kind of an impression on me but I did enjoy the second one much more than the first.









Finishing out with some Haydn and his Opus 71 String Quartets. The Festetics Quartet played. Love Haydn's music, especially the string quartets!


----------



## Pugg

*Renée Fleming* :Guilty Pleasures


----------



## Triplets

Mahler 5. LB and the NYPhil


----------



## AndyS

Inspired to stick this on after the thread in the opera forum


----------



## pmsummer

TRACING ASTOR
_Gidon Kremer plays Astor Piazzolla_
*Astor Piazzolla*
Kremerata Baltica
Gidon Kremer - violin, director
Ula Ulijona - viola
Marta Sudraba - cello
Sol Gabetta - cello
Leonid Desyatnikov - piano
Horacio Ferrer - voice

Nonesuch


----------



## Vasks

_It's not "HIP" but what wonderful musicianship...Renaissance & Baroque selections by the Philadelphia Brass Ensemble_


----------



## Morimur

elgars ghost said:


> Three substantial concertante works from Penderecki - Cello Concertos 1 & 2 plus the 'cello version of the Viola Concerto.


That cover-*HILARIOUS*.


----------



## Orfeo

*Jules Massenet*
Opera in four acts "Esclarmonde."
-Joan Sutherland, Huguette Tourangeau, Clifford Grant, Aragall, Quilico, Davies, et al.
-The National Philharmonic Orchestra & John Alldis Choir/Richard Bonynge.

*Alexander Scriabin*
Piano Sonatas V-X.
-Maria Lettberg, Piano.


----------



## Orfeo

Eramirez156 said:


> One of *Zubin Mehta's* best recordings, in what I have come to think has been an uneven recording career, is his recording of the *Symphony no. 4* of *Franz Schmidt*.
> 
> View attachment 70422
> 
> 
> Disc no.39 of the*Wiener Philharmoniker* box set.


That recording cannot be beaten (though Welser-Most's EMI recording with the LPO comes close).


----------



## George O

Domenico Scarlatti (1685-1757): Sonaten

Ivo Pogorelich, piano

CD on Deutsche Grammophon (Hamburg), from 1992


----------



## Marschallin Blair

AndyS said:


> View attachment 70511
> 
> 
> Inspired to stick this on after the thread in the opera forum


Nilsson, Corelli, and Scotto deserve Mehta and not Molinari-Pradelli though.


----------



## brotagonist

I just scanned Nereffid's new thread and learned that John Cage's Credo in Us from 1942 must be some sort of orbit-shifting piece that few have ever heard. I am about to be among the enlightened 

Cage Credo in Us (Ars Ludi Percussion Ensemble, Gianluca Ruggeri)

After hearing it: If you want to convince someone of Cage's merit and genius, this is not the piece to do it with :lol:


----------



## AndyS

Marschallin Blair said:


> Nilsson, Corelli, and Scotto deserve Mehta and not Molinari-Pradelli though.


They definitely do - it really isn't a bad recording, and the singing is great, but the conducting is uninspired which ruins it


----------



## Pugg

*Puccini: Turandot.*
*Dame Joan Sutherland * Pavarotti/ Caballé /Ghiauorov.
Stunning recording :tiphat:


----------



## Marschallin Blair




----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

Ludwig van Beethoven - String Quartet Op. 130, 133 'Große Fuge' in B-Flat Major (Alban Berg Quartett).









Very impressive music by Beethoven, wonderfully played. I liked the 'Große Fuge' as well - it adds a lot of depth to the piece and is very experssive.

F. J. Haydn - String Quartet Op. 76 No. 4 in B-Flat Major, 'Sunrise' (Tokyo String Quartet).









An excellent 'Sunrise' - I especially like the 1st movement in this interpretation - the 1st violin 'paints' the scene very expressively and the solo parts for cello come through just right.

String Quartet Op. 76 No. 2 in D minor, 'Fifths' (Eder Quartet).









One of the best all-round versions of the Fifths Quartet I've heard so far. The ensemble emphasizes the structure and elegance of the piece, and yet maintains the drive and intensity needed.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Colin Davis' _Verperae solennes de confessore_ with Kiri just makes the entire world inamorata for me. Pure joy. Everything's beautiful. Everyone's beautiful.


----------



## tortkis

Harry Partch: Plectra and Percussion Dances (Bridge Records)









Wonderful, and mind-blowing.


----------



## gardibolt

Mozart Flute Concerto #1 in G from the Brilliant Box. Can't say I've ever heard this before....not bad but not particularly memorable Mozart.


----------



## pmsummer

GERMAN MUSIC OF THE MIDDLE AGES AND RENAISSANCE
*The Boston Camerata*
Joel Cohen - director

Desmar Records


----------



## George O

Alfonso X el Sabio (1221-1284)

Remedios Curativos (Healing Cures)

Musica Antigua / Eduardo Paniagua

CD on Pneuma (Spain), from 1995


----------



## Sextus

Anita Cerquetti - A Vocal Portrait


----------



## shadowdancer

Long time since I posted something in "Current listening"....
In a "Mass" mood today, or should I say "mess" mood? :lol:


----------



## Vronsky

*Igor Stravinsky -- Music for Chamber and Jazz Ensembles*









Igor Stravinsky -- Music for Chamber and Jazz Ensembles


----------



## gardibolt

Another Mozart comes up on the shuffle, this time the Kiri Te Kanawa version of Vesperae Solennis. Quite thrilling performance and wonderful music.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Glazunov playing his own prelude (piano roll):






So deep! But can this really be a "gloomy" person? No, I think deep down inside, _this _is him. Sensitive, honest, thoughtful, a light glowing from within...


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

gardibolt said:


> Mozart Flute Concerto #1 in G from the Brilliant Box. Can't say I've ever heard this before....not bad but not particularly memorable Mozart.


Who was flutist?


----------



## elgar's ghost

gardibolt said:


> Mozart Flute Concerto #1 in G from the Brilliant Box. Can't say I've ever heard this before....not bad but not particularly memorable Mozart.


I remember reading a sleevenote where it said that Mozart openly admitted to having little time for the flute as a lead instrument and struggled to maintain interest when commissioned by a Dutch flautist to compose three concertos and four quartets for it - the 2nd Concerto actually ended up being a transcription of the Oboe Concerto and it's possible he may have discreetly avoided writing the required 3rd Concerto altogether. Perhaps the Dutch guy should have approached Vaňhal instead...


----------



## opus55

Brahms Violin Sonatas










I love the tone of this violinist.

And from KUSC.org:









Giuseppe Saverio Mercadante: Flute Concerto #1 in E Op.49
Sinfonia Finlandia Jyvaskyla
Patrick Gallois, flute


----------



## calvinpv

Bartok's Miraculous Mandarin (from the Boulez DG box set) and Saygun's Yunus Emre oratorio:


----------



## Eramirez156

*Richard Strauss-Four Last Songs*









*Ljuba Welitsch*
_Paul Ulanowsky_


----------



## Kevin Pearson

Stayed home sick today and had a chance to listen to a couple of CDs. First is Vol. 4 of Paul Lewis' cycle of Beethoven's Piano Sonatas. Second is a really relaxing recording of string quartets by Franz Hoffmeister as performed by the Aviv Quartet.



















Kevin


----------



## Mahlerian

Vaughan Williams: Concerto for Two Pianos and Orchestra, Job - A Masque for Dancing
London Philharmonic Orchestra, London Symphony Orchestra, cond. Boult









Debussy: Apparition, Trois poèmes de Stéphane Mallarmé, Nuit d'étoiles, Paysage Sentimental, La Damoiselle élue
Soloistes des Choeurs de Lyon, Véronique Dietschy, Doris Lamprecht, Philippe Cassard









Mozart: Piano Sonata in A minor K310
Mitsuko Uchida


----------



## pmsummer

OFFICIUM
_Soprano and tenor saxophones and choral skimmings from the 12th, 15th, and 16th centuries_
*Jan Garbarek* - soprano, tenor saxophones
*The Hilliard Ensemble*
David James - countertenor
Rogers Covey-Crump - tenor
John Potter - tenor
Gordon Jones - baritone
Recorded September 1993, Propstei St. Gerold

ECM New Series


----------



## bejart

Josef Myslivecek (1739-1799): Violin Concerto in D Major

Libor Pesek conducting the Dvorak Chamber Orchestra -- Shizuka Ishikawa, violin


----------



## opus55

Bruckner: Symphony No. 1










I'll listen to first couple movements before dinner. This is performed by Lucerne Festival Orchestra and Claudio Abbado.
Disc 26 of 41


----------



## EDaddy

I realize it's not Classical but it's what I'm listening to right now. An incredible performance by 3 world-class musicians in front of a very appreciative live audience.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Schoenberg, Gurre-Lieder*


----------



## Guest

This 3-disc LP set arrived today. Lovely playing and sound.


----------



## Eramirez156

Listening and watching *The Golden Ring*






The recording session for the *"Solti Ring"*


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

Continuing my way through Kertesz' Brahms cycle... today it was symphony 2










Right now listening to Callas magnificent performance of the great "mad scene".


----------



## tortkis

Reveil des Oiseaux & Oiseaux exotiques, from this set.

Olivier Messiaen: The Works for Orchestra (Haenssler Classics)
SWR Sinfonieorchester Baden-Baden & Freiburg, Sylvain Cambreling









I am enjoying the colorful sound world of Messiaen.


----------



## Selby

"All failures of the human race are failures of imagination." - a mentor quoting a mentor

Beginning tomorrow I'm leading a group of mental health clinician's in a series of experiential staff meetings focused on improving their ability to _imagine_. For the first meeting I'm going to play short pieces of different solo instruments and have them imagine it is a therapeutic conversation. We will then split into dyads and describe what the instrument is saying.

So I've been listening to this little playlist I put together for the experience. The first piece will play as people settle. The second (Debussy) will be my example because I already have an elaborate scenic fantasy about the piece. I doubt we will get to the final two. It's a fun little mix. I'm looking forward to it.

1. George Flynn (b. 1937, USA)
Forms of Flight (1991) - I. 
5:18, Larry Combs, clarinet

2. Claude Debussy (1862-1918, France)
Rêverie, L 68 (1890) 
4:23, Pascal Rogé, piano

3. Witold Lutosławski (1913-1994, Poland)
Melodie ludowe (1945) - 9. Flirting
1:13, Julian Bream, guitar

4. Manuel Quiroga (1892-1961, Spain)
Terra!! Á Nosa!!
2:15, Rachel Barton Pine, violin

5. György Ligeti (1923-2006, Romania)
Musica ricercata, transcribed for barrel organ (1951-53) - III. Allegro con spirit
1:07, Pierre Charial, barrel organ

6. Alan Hovhaness (1911-2000, USA)
Sonata for solo viola, Op. 423 (1992) - III. Lento
1:26, Christina Fong, viola,

7. Anthony Pateras (1979, Australia)
Keen Unknown Matrix (2009-11) - I
2:16, Anthony Pateras, electronics

8. John Dowland (1563-1626, England)
A Coye Joye (P80)
0:57, Paul O'Dette, lute

9. Claude Debussy (1862-1918, France)
Syrinx, L. 129 (1913, arr. Alison Balsom)
2:43, Alison Balsom, trumpet

10. Anthony Pateras (b. 1979, Australia)
Mutant Theatre Act 3 (2008) - VIII
0:56, Vanessa Tomlinson, percussion

11. Charles Koechlin (1867-1950, France)
11 Monodies, Op. 216, (1948) - No. 11: Presque adagio
3:52, Lajos Lencses, oboe

12. Jean-Phillipe Rameau (1683-1764, France)
Suite in D major (1724) - 10. La Boiteuse
0:46, Pieter-Jan Belder, harpsichord

13. Dai Fujikura (b. 1977, Japan)
Glacier (2010)
5:10, Claire Chase, bass flute

14. Alan Hovhaness (1911-2000, USA)
Sonata for harp, Op. 127 (1954) - II. Lento misterioso
3:33, Yolanda Kondonassis, harp

15. Philip Glass (b. 1937, USA)
Songs and Poems for Solo Cello (2007) - Song II
5:52, Wendy Sutter, cello


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Berlioz, _Benvenuto Cellini_, Act II, Scene XIII, "_Choeur du Peuple_"

_"Venez, venez, peuple de Rome,
Venez entendre du nouveau!"_

Where is such a powerful confluence of exuberance and beauty to be found in all opera (outside of _Les Troyens_, that is _;D_)?










All things minxy and Octavia










VI


----------



## MrTortoise

Leonard Bernstein
Mass

Alan Titus, baritone
Leonard Bernstein, cond.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

I'm laying on my stomach, propped up by my elbows and leafing through this fabulous Callas coffee table book published by _Le Mostre del Museo Teatrale alla Scala._ The pictures are absolutely gorgeous. The full-page, low-angle camera shot of her looking back at the camera while ascending the stairs as Medea is alone worth the price of the book.


----------



## Pugg

​*Beethoven : Bernstein*
Symphony 2&7


----------



## Easy Goer

Schubert Impromptus D.899 & 935, Moments Musicaux D.780 - Edwin Fischer Piano


----------



## Vaneyes

A belated "Saturday Symphony" listening, recorded 1998.


----------



## MrTortoise

Alexander Scriabin
Various Sonatas, Etudes, Preludes, and Poemes

Vladimir Sofronitsky, piano


----------



## Josh

Found this at a thrift store today. Gorgeous music and singing. Highly recommended.










http://www.amazon.com/Perceval-quête-Graal-Quest-Grail/dp/B00000K07C


----------



## Pugg

​*Renée Fleming : Great Opera Scenes .*:tiphat:


----------



## Kevin Pearson

This evening I pulled out a CD I have not listened to in a very long time. In fact probably not since I purchased it in 1997. This recording of English composer Ernest Farrar is really quite a lovely collection of his orchestral works. I don't think this is his complete orchestral works but I can't know for sure. It's not labeled Vol. 1 so as far as I know there are not other recordings of his orchestral music. I like this recording enough that I wish there were some symphonies to pursue.










Kevin


----------



## Becca

Orchestra of the Age of Enlightenment - Sir Simon Rattle
Sir Willard White
Kim Begley
Yvonne Naef
Robert Lloyd

Wagner - _Rheingold_!!!





Baden-Baden 2004

(I wonder - did they ever do the rest of the Ring?!)


----------



## MrTortoise

Richard Strauss
Ein Heldenleben

Berlin Philharmonic
Herbert von Karajan, cond.


----------



## Potiphera




----------



## Itullian

Ludwig van Beethoven: Symphony No. 3 "Eroica" 
London Classical Players / Sir Roger Norrington 
EMI Classics 49101 
KUSC.ORG


----------



## SeptimalTritone

Mozart D minor quartet and dissonance quartet, Emerson String Quartet.


----------



## Pugg

Itullian said:


> Ludwig van Beethoven: Symphony No. 3 "Eroica"
> London Classical Players / Sir Roger Norrington
> EMI Classics 49101
> KUSC.ORG


No Bernstein????????


----------



## Itullian

Pugg said:


> No Bernstein????????


Listening to the radio for a while.


----------



## Guest

Webern
Six Pieces Op.6
Ulster Orchestra / Takuo Yuasa.

Time to update my Spotify list I think.


----------



## AndyS

I'm having a minor obsession with Pictures from an Exhibition just now and on the look out for a decent recording of the piano version - tried Brendel last night and listening to Pletnev today


----------



## Pugg

​
*Scarlatti : Joseph Moog*


----------



## ptr

AndyS said:


> I'm having a minor obsession with Pictures from an Exhibition just now and on the look out for a decent recording of the piano version - tried Brendel last night and listening to Pletnev today


Pletnev is the best of them all (IMHO), Richter is close by if you can stand the sound quality from his live recitals in Sofia and Moscow. Horowitz is a classic with historical merits!

/ptr


----------



## Jeff W

*In which Jeff plays things old and new to him*

Good morning TC from overcast and chilly Albany! Not too much different today, just continuing listening to some sets I have inherited.









First up was Bernard Haitink leading the Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra in Tchaikovsky's Symphony No. 3 'Polish', the Slavonic March and Francesca da Rimini. Not really a fan of any of these works to be honest. The Polish symphony doesn't really do anything to stick out to me, the Slavonic March is merely loud and silly (a bit like the 1812 Overture, except without cannons) and Francesca da Rimini just drags. Oh well, can't have winners all with everything.









More Paganini. Salvatore Accardo plays the solo violin and the London Philharmonic Orchestra is under the baton of Charles Dutoit in Paganini's Violin Concertos No. 3 & 6. I did like them but they feel too much like virtuoso showpieces too me to really stick out that much.









Another find in the fiancee's father's collection, this one is a real showstopper. Antal Dorati led the London Symphony Orchestra in this one. There were a few minor pieces included (the Fireworks Fantasy, Tango and Scherzo a la Russe) but the main event was a spectacular performance of the complere score to Igor Stravinsky's ballet 'The Firebird'. I don't really have too much to say about it other than 'WOW!'

I did try to listen to 'Song of the Nightingale' again but it did absolutely nothing for me so I skipped over it. Hopefully no one will take offense.









I should kick myself for playing this one again but when I was scrolling through my iPod, I saw it and my brain said 'Play that one! I don't care that you've heard it a dozen times now!' The Beethoven Triple Concerto and the Brahms Double Concerto. The Radio-Symphonie-Orchester Berlin was under the baton of Ferenc Fricsay. The soloists in the Beethoven were Géza Anda (piano), Wolfgang Schneiderhan (violin) and Pierre Fournier (cello). In the Brahms, Wolfgang Schneiderhan played the violin and Janos Starker played the cello.


----------



## shadowdancer

ptr said:


> Pletnev is the best of them all (IMHO), Richter is close by if you can stand the sound quality from his live recitals in Sofia and Moscow. Horowitz is a classic with historical merits!
> /ptr


As a comparative listening experience, may I also add Pogorelich, Ashkenazy and Kissin to this list? 
My personal preference for this piece goes to Horowitz.


----------



## Musicophile

shadowdancer said:


> As a comparative listening experience, may I also add Pogorelich, Ashkenazy and Kissin to this list?
> My personal preference for this piece goes to Horowitz.


Shoot me, I actually like Kissin better than Brendel on this one. Pletnev is also very good.

Side note: I quite likes the recent Mariinsky recording of Gergiev conducting Rimsky-Korsakovs orchestra version.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

AndyS said:


> View attachment 70541
> 
> 
> I'm having a minor obsession with Pictures from an Exhibition just now and on the look out for a decent recording of the piano version - tried Brendel last night and listening to Pletnev today


Pletnev's piano reduction of the _Nutcracker_ is enchanting as well.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Becca said:


> Orchestra of the Age of Enlightenment - Sir Simon Rattle
> Sir Willard White
> Kim Begley
> Yvonne Naef
> Robert Lloyd
> 
> Wagner - _Rheingold_!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baden-Baden 2004
> 
> (I wonder - did they ever do the rest of the Ring?!)


(05:10-05:32)

Karen England makes the cutest Rhinemaiden facial expressions for Wellgunde. I just want to '_hug_' her.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Morning Marschallin Blair, reporting from the currently overcast early morning climes of Southern California and wanting to share Sinopoli's wonderful Schumann's _Spring Symphony _with the world. His treatment of the outer movements are fast, cascading, and exuberantly beautiful. Maybe it will bring back the sun.










_'Rheinische'_- I love how that sounds.










_Classical Symphony_


----------



## shadowdancer

The same Bach's Mass from yesterday with ... let's say... slower tempi....


----------



## bejart

Pietro Antonio Locatelli (1695-1764): Trio Sonata in G Minor, Op,8, No.3

The Locatelli Trio: Elizabeth Wallfisch, violin -- Richard Tunnicliffe, cello -- Paul Nicholson, harpsichord


----------



## EDaddy

Symphony No.5 in E minor, Op.64. Karajan & the BP. Better than I remembered.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

EDaddy said:


> View attachment 70550
> 
> 
> Symphony No.5 in E minor, Op.64. Karajan & the BP. Better than I remembered.












I like it too- but will take his early seventies EMI/BPO endeavor over it any day- especially for his heroic treatment of the horns in the last movement.

The poise, elegance, and heroism of that performance definitely makes it my all time favorite Tchaikovsky's _Fifth_.


----------



## Vasks

*R. Schumann - The Bride of Messina Overture (Wildner/Naxos)
Brahms - Piano Trio #2 (Borodin/Chandos)*


----------



## EDaddy

Marschallin Blair said:


> I like it too- but will take his early seventies EMI/BPO endeavor over it any day.




That's actually one I haven't heard. Love Karajan in the right setting when all the stars lined up. Haven't always been a big fan of his interpretations of Russian composers. A little too smooth around the edges for my taste. I need to hear some Russian fire.


----------



## EDaddy

Marschallin Blair said:


> I like it too- but will take his early seventies EMI/BPO endeavor over it any day- especially for his heroic treatment of the horns in the last movement.
> 
> The poise, elegance, and heroism of that performance definitely makes it my all time favorite Tchaikovsky's _Fifth_.




You have piqued my curiosity. I will have to give this a listen. :tiphat: How do the other performances in this box stack up?


----------



## brotagonist

Something to get the blood moving, as I get my breakfast ready:








Xenakis Erikhthon, Ata, Akrata, Krinoïdi
Hiroaki Ooï, piano  Tamayo, Luxemburg


----------



## Pugg

*Verdi : Requiem*

Price / Elias /Björling / Tozzi/ Frtiz Reiner.
The Wiener also on their very best .:tiphat:


----------



## csacks

Good Morning from this cold corner of the world. Listening to Hèléne Grimaud playing both Brahms´ piano concerti. Cannot say if is her supreme performance, the concerti by themselves or her beauty what catches my attention the most. Any way, the result is very nice.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

EDaddy said:


> That's actually one I haven't heard. Love Karajan in the right setting when all the stars lined up. Haven't always been a big fan of his interpretations of Russian composers. A little too smooth around the edges for my taste. I need to hear some Russian fire.


Yes, its Karajan at his best (certainly for the last movement)- the reading is reminiscent of the type of conducting he did at Bayreuth in the early fifties- like with his live _Tristan_ and Act III_ Walkure_- that is to say: 'fiery but elegant'- but certainly not what one would usually expect from Karajan in the seventies.

The horn flourish where the strings really race and take off towards the end of the last movement take my breath away. Every other performance of this section that I've heard is too attenuated and weak. Karajan gives it the full-tilt charge. Even 'Svetlanov' has to give way to Karajan's horn attack.


----------



## Orfeo

*Sir Malcolm Arnold*
Symphonies nos. I & V.
-The Royal Philharmonic Orchestra/Vernon Handley.

*Alexander Scriabin*
Mazurkas, Valses, Poemes, & Impromtus.
-Maria Lettberg, piano.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

EDaddy said:


> You have piqued my curiosity. I will have to give this a listen. :tiphat: How do the other performances in this box stack up?


Honestly?- and coming from a Karajan 'fan'?- they're terrible. The Warner remaster of his _Pathetique _is better sounding than its EMI sister though- that's why I posted the picture of the box set.










The refurbished EMI is still great sounding though.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Korngoldiana


----------



## EDaddy

Marschallin Blair said:


> Yes, its Karajan at his best (certainly for the last movement)- the reading is reminiscent of the type of conducting he did at Bayreuth in the early fifties- like with his live _Tristan_ and Act III_ Walkure_- that is to say: 'fiery but elegant'- but certainly not what one would usually expect from Karajan in the seventies.
> 
> The horn flourish where the strings really race and take off towards the end of the last movement take my breath away. Every other performance of this section that I've heard is too attenuated and weak. Karajan gives it the full-tilt charge. Even 'Svetlanov' has to give way to Karajan's horn attack.


Nice. Sounds like a good one. I like the sound of "fiery but elegant". Karajan rarely if ever had problems in the elegant department. It was his fire that sometimes needed some lighter fluid.


----------



## EDaddy

Marschallin Blair said:


> Honestly?- and coming from a Karajan 'fan'?- they're terrible. The Warner remaster of his _Pathetique _is better sounding than its EMI sister though- that's why I posted the picture of the box set.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The refurbished EMI is still great sounding though.


Wow. An entire box set and only the Tchaikovsky is good? Sounds like one to acquire second hand for the better sonics and the Tchaikovsky. Then sell it on eBay.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

EDaddy said:


> Nice. Sounds like a good one. I like the sound of "fiery but elegant". Karajan rarely if ever had problems in the elegant department. It was his fire that sometimes needed some lighter fluid.


. . . or even nitromethane with his _Sacre_ and _Symphonie Fantastique_.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

EDaddy said:


> Wow. An entire box set and only the Tchaikovsky is good? Sounds like one to acquire second hand for the better sonics and the Tchaikovsky. Then sell it on eBay.


I'm a compulsive truth teller. It sometimes even gets me into trouble. Madison Avenue glosses and bromides just aren't 'me.' _;D_


----------



## millionrainbows

*John Cage/Hans Otte: Orient/Occident(WERGO).* A nice combination. Excellently recorded, and using a meticulously prepared piano (leave it to the Germans), using the Steinway A and the original NOS (new/old stock) hardware from the 1950's (that Chinese hardware doesn't quite cut it), plus new technology for miking and floor-speakers for live performance, to simulate "being inside" the piano for the audience. Apparently some aspects of prepared piano are too quiet and subtle to translate into bravado Horowitzian performance in large halls. It's Cage's fault; not enough bombast.
*Hans Otte's* piano music is interesting, a sort of minimalism which can be very relaxing and consonant, and at other times more harmonically challenging. This gives it more "angst" than, say, Phil Glass' minimalism. Leave it to the Germans.


----------



## gardibolt

Stravinsky Symphony in C, Karajan and Berlin Phil on DGG. Pretty dreary overall, though in the fourth movement it actually picks up some life. Not nearly as good as Bernstein or Stravinsky's own reading. Strings seem thick and leaden for the most part.


----------



## D Smith

Schumann: Davidsbundlertanze & Kinderszenen; Etsko Tazaki. She performs both these pieces with engaging beauty and life, and the sound of the piano is excellent as well. Recommended.


----------



## millionrainbows

My favorite Schumann at present: Michel Block.


----------



## schigolch




----------



## bejart

Johann Stamitz (1717-1757): Symphony in E Flat, Op.4, No.6

Nicolas Ward leading the Northern Chamber Orchestra


----------



## George O

George Enescu (1881-1955): String Quartet No. 2 in G Major, op 22

Radu Paladi (1927-): String Quartet

Quartetto Academica

on Dynamic (Geneva), from 1979


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Webern, Cantata No. 2*

Robert Craft on Naxos


----------



## elgar's ghost

Revisiting some rarely-played baroque and classical discs - I don't think I could listen to these too regularly but they're certainly making a nice change from the Bach/Handel/Haydn/Mozart tetrarchy which dominates my 18th c. listening.


----------



## EDaddy

Tchaikovsky: Suite for Orchestra No.2 in C, Op.53 - 3. Scherzo burlesque


----------



## Mahlerian

Vaughan Williams: Dona nobis pacem, Fantasia on the Old 104th, A Song of Thanksgiving, The Lark Ascending
Jean Pougnet, Sheila Armstrong, John Carol Case, London Philharmonic Orchestra and Choir, cond. Boult


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Karajan's BPO Bruckner's _Eighth_ was born and bred in Camelot. I love that 'Knight's Charge' last movement of his. Fabulous brass.










Unbelievably powerful performance and engineer job- and this is a live recording.


----------



## bejart

Mozart: Requiem, KV 626, arranged for String Quartet by Peter Lichtenthal (1780-1853)

Kuijken Quartet: Sigiswald Kuijken and Francois Fernandez, violinns-- Marleen Theirs, viola -- Wieland Kuijken, cello


----------



## shadowdancer

bejart said:


> Mozart: Requiem, KV 626, arranged for String Quartet by Peter Lichtenthal (1780-1853)
> 
> Kuijken Quartet: Sigiswald Kuijken and Francois Fernandez, violinns-- Marleen Theirs, viola -- Wieland Kuijken, cello


Interesting. Never listened to this arrangement.


----------



## Vaneyes

For *Elgar* birthday (1857).


----------



## opus55

Hummel: Piano Trios










Great music to go along with a cool sunny day.


----------



## maestro267

*Delius*: A Mass of Life
Harper (soprano)/Watts (contralto)/Tear (tenor)/Luxon (baritone)
London Philharmonic Choir & Orchestra/Groves


----------



## DaveS

Dvorak Symphony #4 in g
London SO
Istvan Kertesz, cond.

via Spotify


----------



## Figleaf

*Eugène Ysaye, Complete Vio*










Complete violin recordings. Lovely tone in spite of old recordings.


----------



## Mahlerian

Takemitsu: Excerpts from 12 Songs for Guitar, Sacrifice, Hika, Les yeux clos, Air
Norio Satoh, guitar; Hiroshi Koizumi, flute/alto flute; Yasunori Yamaguchi, percussion; Katsuya Matsubara, violin; Aki Takahashi, piano









Hooray for fast international shipping. Notes (in Japanese only) and performances are at the same standard of excellence as the rest of the series.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Scriabin op. 45 / Pletnev

The first Morceaux in the set "Feuillet d'album" ... hooooooo that's "CAUTION! MAY CAUSE WONDERFUL BURN" smokin' hot... !


----------



## Kevin Pearson

I see everyone is listening to some really fine stuff today!  I was still feeling poorly today when I got up so I stayed home again. Feeling much better this afternoon after quite a bit of rest. So I think I can make it into work tomorrow. Meanwhile I'm listening to a little known Swiss composer Hans Huber (1852 - 1921). I'm starting with his 1st Symphony in D Minor and will go through them in consecutive order. The 1st symphony was written around 1882. It's really quite a wonderful symphony in the late Romantic era style but maybe with hints of something more to come. He reminds me of Tchaikovsky, Brahms and Sibelius at various times and even a bit of Wagner with his grandiose stylings (especially the last movement of the 1st). Then moved on to his 2nd Symphony in E Major. The 2nd was written in 1901 and is texturally a lot fuller than the 1st and has some really gorgeous melodies. All eight of his symphonies and his piano concertos have been released by Sterling Records. I wish the production quality was a little better but they are still very listenable.



















Kevin


----------



## TwoPhotons

*Strauss/Karajan - ASZ, Eine Alpensinfonie, Don Juan, Till Eulenspiegel, Four Last Songs, Dance of the Seven Veils*

Definitely worthy of being a desert island disc!


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Huilunsoittaja said:


> Scriabin op. 45 / Pletnev
> 
> The first Morceaux in the set "Feuillet d'album" ... hooooooo that's "CAUTION! MAY CAUSE WONDERFUL BURN" smokin' hot... !


For some complementarity:

Scriabin, _Vers la flamme_, Op.72 (Horowitz)






It really gets going at the end.

I wish Richter would have done this in the fifties.


----------



## EDaddy

shadowdancer said:


> Interesting. Never listened to this arrangement.


I found this disc to be little more than a novelty. While it certainly seemed like a unexpected and compelling idea - to interpret Mozart's great Requiem in string quartet form - I must say I was quite disappointed with the results overall. For me it lacks the intended (and much-needed) punch of the score. From the very start, Introitus is played with such underwhelming dynamics that it unfortunately sets the stage for a very underwhelming experience. There are so many places I wish they would have dug those horse hairs into the strings more... get some bite; put some **** on it.

Certainly don't mean to rain on anyone's parade. Just what I took away from it.


----------



## EDaddy

Enjoying this immensely. Fitting my mood perfectly on this pleasantly overcast day.


----------



## Vronsky

*Witold Lutosławski -- Vocal Works*









Witold Lutosławski, BBC Symphony Orchestra, Edward Gardner (Conductor) -- Vocal Works


----------



## GreenMamba

Simeon Ten Holt: Canto Ostinato, Ivo Janssen, piano.


----------



## SixFootScowl

:lol: Thanks to You Tube I get to enjoy listening to vinyl without the expense or hassle of actually owning vinyl or a turntable:


----------



## Eramirez156

Some *Mozart* on this quite lovely afternoon

Disc 5 from the* Decca Wiener Philharmoniker* box set

_Piano Concertos nos.23 & 27_
with _Szel_l and_ Curzon_
recorded 7 - 10Dec.1964


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Enescu, Romanian Rhapsody No. 1*


----------



## Eramirez156

*Sigurd*
_Ernest Reyer_









French Wagnerism.


----------



## pmsummer

INSTRUMENTS OF THE MIDDLE AGES AND RENAISSANCE
*The Early Music Consort of London*
David Munrow - director

Erato Veritas X2


----------



## Mahlerian

Takemitsu: Paths (in memoriam Witold Lutoslawski), Corona for Pianist, Folios, A Way A Lone, Autumn Leaves (arr. Takemitsu for string quartet)
Yoshiaki Fukuda, trumpet; Aki Takahashi, piano; Norio Satoh, guitar; Katsuya Matsubara and Rieko Suzuki, violins; Kiyo Kido, viola; Kenichi Yasuda, cello









The other disc of volume 3. Although he was always interested in the possibilities opened up by Cage and other experimental composers such as Feldman, Corona is one of the very few works Takemitsu wrote in graphic score notation. As performed by Aki Takahashi, who has performed works by both Cage and Feldman, among other contemporaries, the result feels very much like a Takemitsu work.

Autumn Leaves is an arrangement of the famous popular song which is also frequently performed as a jazz standard. Takemitsu's first experience with Western music was a French popular song, and he retained a love of popular music throughout his life.


----------



## pmsummer

Kevin Pearson said:


> I see everyone is listening to some really fine stuff today!  I was still feeling poorly today when I got up so I stayed home again. Feeling much better this afternoon after quite a bit of rest. So I think I can make it into work tomorrow. Meanwhile I'm listening to a little known Swiss composer Hans Huber (1852 - 1921). I'm starting with his 1st Symphony in D Minor and will go through them in consecutive order. The 1st symphony was written around 1882. It's really quite a wonderful symphony in the late Romantic era style but maybe with hints of something more to come. He reminds me of Tchaikovsky, Brahms and Sibelius at various times and even a bit of Wagner with his grandiose stylings (especially the last movement of the 1st). Then moved on to his 2nd Symphony in E Major. The 2nd was written in 1901 and is texturally a lot fuller than the 1st and has some really gorgeous melodies. All eight of his symphonies and his piano concertos have been released by Sterling Records. I wish the production quality was a little better but they are still very listenable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kevin


Dang. I may have found a new avatar!


----------



## Lucifer Saudade

Harrison Birtwistle * Theseus game


----------



## bejart

Francois Rene Gebauer (1773-1845): Wind Quintet No.2 in E Flat

Le Concert Impromptu: Yves Charpentier, flute -- Anne Chamussy, oboe -- Herve Cligniez, clarinet -- Didier Velty, horn -- Christophe Tessier, bassoon


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

Began the day in the studio with Rameau and Minkowski...










... and finished it with Wagner and Solti (Lohengrin).


----------



## Jeff W

Cooking dinner (and doing some other housework) while the fiancée is away while listening to some Paganini.









Violin Concertos No. 4 & 5. Salvatore Accardo plays the solo violin while Charles Dutoit conducts the London Philharmonic Orchestra.


----------



## bejart

Haydn: Symphony No.99 in E Flat

Sir Colin Davis leading the Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra


----------



## Vaneyes

A new arrival, recorded 1998 - 2000.


----------



## calvinpv

Occasionally Denk rushes the tempo, but overall, this is a great performance with a lot of personality in each variation:


----------



## brotagonist

I meant to follow the text, but I want to finish a book I'm reading. Maybe later I'll spin it again 








Purcell Dido & Aeneas (mine is not signed by the conductor)
Davis/St. Martin

I think this is the only Baroque opera in my collection. I cannot say why I have it, but I stumbled across it in the '70s and so it just became part of my collection. I got this CD copy last summer used (I have no idea which recording I once had on LP). It's very nice... and it fits on a single disc, so it's not taxing either


----------



## opus55

Mozart: Le Nozze di Figaro










This is goood.


----------



## Guest

This disc arrived today. Wow--gorgeous music, beautifully played, and presented in stunning sound.


----------



## brotagonist

I didn't hear much of Purcell as I was browsing the posts here  so I will definitely need to give that some attention later on.

In the meantime, I was rather intrigued by Hans Huber, who was mentioned earlier today. All of his symphonies seem to be blocked on YT and Naxos has none of them  As a result, I have picked (on Naxos Music Library):









Huber Piano Quintet No. 1 in G Minor, Op. 111
Huber Piano Quartet in E Major, Op. 117, "Waldlieder"
Hans Joerg Fink, Aura Quartett


----------



## Kevin Pearson

Listening to this charming Violin Concerto by Emile Jaques-Dalcroze (1865-1950). Dalcroze was a Swiss composer who developed the "Dalcroze Eurhythmics, a method of learning and experiencing music through movement". His music is full of motion, of course what music is not because music by nature has to move through time. In any case the two pieces on this recording are worth a listen.










Also listened to this fine recording of Piano Works by Daniel Steibelt (1765-1823). Steibelt was apparently a very gifted pianist and toured extensively in Europe. He was also supposedly in a challenge in Vienna against Beethoven and lost. However, I have to say that the piano music on this recording is fun to listen to. Nothing radical at all and often just quaint. Still a pleasant enough album that I think *Bejart* would add to his collection if he doesn't already own it. The works are performed by Anna Petrova-Forster.










Kevin


----------



## Baregrass

​
Got this today.


----------



## opus55

Disc 27/41. Claudio Abbado and Wiener Philharmoniker performing Bruckner 4.


----------



## Weston

Kevin Pearson said:


> I see everyone is listening to some really fine stuff today!  I was still feeling poorly today when I got up so I stayed home again. Feeling much better this afternoon after quite a bit of rest. So I think I can make it into work tomorrow. Meanwhile I'm listening to a little known Swiss composer Hans Huber (1852 - 1921). I'm starting with his 1st Symphony in D Minor and will go through them in consecutive order. The 1st symphony was written around 1882. It's really quite a wonderful symphony in the late Romantic era style but maybe with hints of something more to come. He reminds me of Tchaikovsky, Brahms and Sibelius at various times and even a bit of Wagner with his grandiose stylings (especially the last movement of the 1st). Then moved on to his 2nd Symphony in E Major. The 2nd was written in 1901 and is texturally a lot fuller than the 1st and has some really gorgeous melodies. All eight of his symphonies and his piano concertos have been released by Sterling Records. I wish the production quality was a little better but they are still very listenable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kevin


Though I usually reserve my "likes" for pieces or composers I already enjoy, I really appreciate it when people give a description of little known works like this so I can add to my list of composers to investigate.


----------



## Itullian

Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart: Symphony No. 25 in g K 183 
English Chamber Orchestra / Benjamin Britten 
Decca Eloquence 444323 
KUSC.ORG


----------



## Weston

Jeff W said:


> Cooking dinner (and doing some other housework) while the fiancée is away while listening to some Paganini.
> 
> View attachment 70572
> 
> 
> Violin Concertos No. 4 & 5. Salvatore Accardo plays the solo violin while Charles Dutoit conducts the London Philharmonic Orchestra.


In which Jeff W neglects his quaint and entertaining chapter titles.


----------



## Lukecash12

Weston said:


> Though I usually reserve my "likes" for pieces or composers I already enjoy, I really appreciate it when people give a description of little known works like this so I can add to my list of composers to investigate.


Couldn't agree more. That's one of the best things about this thread. It's three volumes of discovery, and oh boy have we been having fun with it for *a couple of years* now. Would be fascinating to see a list.


----------



## Weston

*Outstanding Orchestral Opulence*

*Chausson: Symphony in B flat major, Op. 20*
Jerome Kaltenbach / Orchestre Symphonique et Lyrique de Nancy










An emotionally stirring romantic symphony, staying tastefully just this side of over doing it. Highly satisfying and tuneful.

*Brahms: Symphony No. 3 in F major, Op. 90*
Bernard Haitink / London Symphony Orchestra










Well that was awesome! How easily I dismiss the big name composers and works in my explorations, forgetting they are well known for a reason. This is a wonderful interpretation too. I feel sorry for whomever found Brahms' symphonies boring or academic. This one is so familiar, but not quite familiar enough that I know every note, but then it's like "Oh yeah, I know this part - and that bit too -- and that." It's a nice state to be in.

And since more music after that would be too much of a good thing, I'll stop there.


----------



## Itullian

Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 22 in Eb K 482 
English Chamber Orchestra / Benjamin Britten 
Sviatoslav Richter, piano
BBC 8010 
KUSC.ORG


----------



## Pugg

*Mozart*: "Concerto in E flat major, K.365 for two pianos"
[Soloist] Arthur Gold (P), Robert Fitz Dale (P), the New York Philharmonic
(February 17, 1970 New York, Philharmonic Hall)
*Mozart*: "Concerto in F major K.242 for 3 pianos"
[Soloist] Arthur Gold (P), Robert Fitz Dale (P), Leonard Bernstein (P & conductor), the New York Philharmonic
(March 21, 1968 New York, Philharmonic Hall)


----------



## Easy Goer

Dvorak Stabat Mater & Suk's Asrael - Václav Talich Czech Philharmonic


----------



## Itullian

Peter Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 4 in f Op 36 
New York Philharmonic / Leonard Bernstein 
DG 429778 
KUSC.ORG


----------



## Kevin Pearson

Well, this recording of the 4th Symphony I accidently stumbled on YouTube and had it bookmarked to give it a listen to later. That later being this evening and I have to say I was really blown away by the 4th symphony! John Kinsella is a great composer and who will now get more attention from me. The 4th symphony although modern never really gets too far out there. It's pretty tonal and maybe neo-romantic. Just really intriguing to listen to. I found this about him:



> John Kinsella has been described as ". the most significant Irish symphonist since Stanford" by BBC Radio 3. He has written over twenty-one compositions for orchestra including nine symphonies, works which have been performed by the RTÉ National Symphony Orchestra and major orchestras throughout the world.


I'm going to order a copy of this right now to add to my collection. Thank you YouTube! Even though I haven't felt good the last couple of days the music has helped a lot as a distraction and I've enjoyed every minute that I could get to listen.










Kevin


----------



## SONNET CLV

Combed through the LP stacks this evening and came up with an old favorite I hadn't remembered playing for some years:









*Efrem Zimbalist, Father & Son: Sonatas*/Philip Frank, violin & Bernard Frank, piano (Direct-to-Disc Recording-Audiophile) 1977, Umbrella UMB-DD3, re-released on ULTRAFI ULDD3.

*Violin Sonata In G Minor*: Efrem Zimbalist Senior







A1 Adagio Sosento 
A2 Andante Amoroso 
A3 Alegro Vivo

*Violin Sonata*: Efrem Zimbalist Junior







B1 Moderato 
B2 Grave / Scherzando / Grave 
B3 Giojosamente

Both works are Romantic in sensibility, though EZ Senior's piece proves more traditional sounding in a late romantic manner (well structured and beautiful throughout), while the son's work hints at a more modern flavor, sort of like what Samuel Barber is to Romanticism. (The final movement of the son's work suggests Charles Ives at times.)

I've probably listened to EZ the son's sonata more often over the years than to the elder EZ's, but I wouldn't say it is necessarily the stronger work. After all, EZ was an actor foremost, while his father was a renowned musician and teacher (and at one time the head of the Curtis Institute of Music in Philadelphia where one of his pupils was the violinist on this disc). I recall picking up this disc out of curiosity, just to hear the work by the actor Efrem Zimbalist whom I had known from his work on the popular television series "77 Sunset Strip" and later "The F.B.I." He certainly knows something about music, as well; besides having a father who was an established concert violinist, the young Efrem Zimbalist received violin lessons from the father of Jascha Heifetz.

Needless to say, I enjoyed this evening's listening session. The LP is brilliant in its sound, rich and full, quite life-like in tone from both instruments. I'm glad I kept it in good shape. Another treasure from my collection.


----------



## brotagonist

Purcell Dido & Aeneas (mine is not signed by the conductor)
Davis/St. Martin

Oh, my!  I followed the libretto as I just listened to it in its entirety. What a gorgeous piece of music! And what a great production: the singers, orchestra and continuo are perfect. I have known this piece for decades, but really not much more than as a background piece. My (still sort of new) stereo (at least until I have heard all of the discs once on it) and the libretto have opened my ears. It sure makes a difference when one knows what is going on


----------



## Kevin Pearson

brotagonist said:


> It sure makes a difference when one knows what is going on


Indeed! :tiphat:


----------



## brotagonist

Weston said:


> How easily I dismiss the big name composers and works in my explorations, forgetting they are well known for a reason.


I didn't want to say it  There's fun in exploring sometimes, but, over the past few weeks, reading your posts, I often wondered, silently, why you put yourself through it, when you so rarely find much to heartily enjoy :lol:


----------



## Pugg

​Jonas Kaufmann : Romantic arias

1. Puccini: La Bohème / Act 1 - "Che gelida manina"	Prague Philharmonic Orchestra	5:07	
2. Bizet: Carmen / Act 2 - "La fleur que tu m'avais jetée"	Prague Philharmonic Orchestra	4:20	
3. Flotow: Martha / Act 3 - "Ach, so fromm"	Prague Philharmonic Orchestra	3:22	$0.99 
4.* Puccini: Tosca / Act 3 - "E lucevan le stelle"* Prague Philharmonic Orchestra	3:21	$0.99 
5. Verdi: Don Carlo / Act 1 - "Io l'ho perduta... Io la vidi, a suo sorriso"	Prague Philharmonic 
6. Weber: Der Freischütz, J.277 / Act 1 - "Nein, länger trag' ich nicht die Quälen...Durch die Wälder, durch die Auen"	Prague Philharmonic Orchestra	7:03
7. Verdi: La traviata / Act 2 - "Lunge da lei...De miei bollenti spiriti...O mio rimorso"	Prague Philharmonic Orchestra	7:25	
8. Massenet: Manon / Act 3 - "Je suis seul...Ah, fuyez, douce image"	Prague Philharmonic Orchestra	5:17	
9. Verdi: Rigoletto / Act 2 - "Ella mi fu rapita...Parmi veder le lagrime"	Prague Philharmonic Orchestra	5:27	
10. Gounod: Faust / Act 3 - "Quel trouble inconnu...Salut! Demeure chaste et pure"	Prague Philharmonic Orchestra	6:14	
11. Wagner: Die Meistersinger von Nürnberg / Act 3 - "Morgenlich leuchtend"	Prague Philharmonic Orchestra	5:16	
12. Berlioz: La Damnation de Faust, Op.24 / Part 4 - Invocation à la Nature. "Nature immense"	Prague Philharmonic Orchestra	5:21	
13. Massenet: Werther / Act 3 - "Pourquoi me réveiller, ô souffle du printemps?"	Prague Philharmonic Orchestra	3:12


----------



## Tristan

*Roussel* - Bacchus and Ariadne, Op. 43










Daphnis and Chloe by Ravel, Bacchus and Ariadne by Roussel. Both have finales that end in an A major chord. Interesting parallels 

I'll never forget when I first heard this suite performed by the SF Symphony. It was the "secondary" work being performed along with Brahms' Symphony No. 3. After I heard this suite (and was energized by the exciting finale), I loved it and practically jumped up to clap, and the older woman next to me who had obviously come only for the Brahms looked at me and said "you _liked_ that?!" [noisy, modern-sounding dreck]. lol. Yes, I did indeed.


----------



## Itullian

Sir Edward Elgar: Cello Concerto in e Op 85 
BBC Symphony Orchestra / Jiri Belohlavek 
Jean-Guihen Queyras, cello
Harmonia Mundi 902148 
KUSC.ORG


----------



## Autocrat

My brain was fried when I got home last night, so listened to some Mozart: not my usual fare but I really needed it.









Symphonies 40 and 41, Vienna Symphony Orchestra, Ferenc Fricsay.


----------



## Itullian

Franz Schubert: Octet in F D 803 
Academy of St. Martin in the Fields Chamber Ensemble 
Philips 416497 
KUSC.ORG


----------



## KenOC

Itullian said:


> Franz Schubert: Octet in F D 803
> Academy of St. Martin in the Fields Chamber Ensemble
> Philips 416497
> KUSC.ORG


Still playing. What a great work!


----------



## Jeff W

*In which Jeff posts a reply*



Weston said:


> In which Jeff W neglects his quaint and entertaining chapter titles.


Lol, yup. Truthfully, I didn't think anyone actually looked at those...


----------



## AndyS

Some Rimsky-Korsakov this morning


----------



## Guest

Brahms
Symphony no.1
Berliner Phil / Karajan

Peanut butter on toast / neat Lavazza


----------



## Guest

With the wonder of Youtube...
Oliveros
To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe


----------



## shadowdancer

opus55 said:


> Mozart: Le Nozze di Figaro
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is goood.


This is VERY good.


----------



## shadowdancer

Keep the vocal wave, a Requiem....


----------



## elgar's ghost

More baroque today from the rest of my meagre collection outside of Bach and Handel. Currently listening to Vivaldi's Six Flute Concertos op. 10 from 5-disc box.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Tchaikovsky / Scharwenka* : piano concerts
Joseph Hoog.
Extraordinary good young pianist.


----------



## Sonata

Victoria de Los Angeles singing Chants d'Auvergne. Fantastic!!!


----------



## bejart

Francesco Maria Veracini (1690-1768): Overture No.3 in B Flat

Reinhard Goebel conducting the Musica Antiqua Koln


----------



## joen_cph

Am really digging into *Ligeti* these days, via the main items in my collection, and enjoying the variety and accessibility found in his works.


----------



## csacks

Helene Grimaud is playing Mozart´s 23rd piano concert, with the Bavarian Radio Orchestra conducted by Radoslaw Szulc. The disc also includes the 19th piano concert. Very recommendable.


----------



## Pugg

​*Wagner* : Siegfried sung by *Eileen Farrell.*


----------



## George O

SONNET CLV said:


> Combed through the LP stacks this evening and came up with an old favorite I hadn't remembered playing for some years:
> 
> View attachment 70578
> 
> 
> *Efrem Zimbalist, Father & Son: Sonatas*/Philip Frank, violin & Bernard Frank, piano (Direct-to-Disc Recording-Audiophile) 1977, Umbrella UMB-DD3, re-released on ULTRAFI ULDD3.
> 
> *Violin Sonata In G Minor*: Efrem Zimbalist Senior
> View attachment 70579
> 
> A1 Adagio Sosento
> A2 Andante Amoroso
> A3 Alegro Vivo
> 
> *Violin Sonata*: Efrem Zimbalist Junior
> View attachment 70580
> 
> B1 Moderato
> B2 Grave / Scherzando / Grave
> B3 Giojosamente
> 
> Both works are Romantic in sensibility, though EZ Senior's piece proves more traditional sounding in a late romantic manner (well structured and beautiful throughout), while the son's work hints at a more modern flavor, sort of like what Samuel Barber is to Romanticism. (The final movement of the son's work suggests Charles Ives at times.)
> 
> I've probably listened to EZ the son's sonata more often over the years than to the elder EZ's, but I wouldn't say it is necessarily the stronger work. After all, EZ was an actor foremost, while his father was a renowned musician and teacher (and at one time the head of the Curtis Institute of Music in Philadelphia where one of his pupils was the violinist on this disc). I recall picking up this disc out of curiosity, just to hear the work by the actor Efrem Zimbalist whom I had known from his work on the popular television series "77 Sunset Strip" and later "The F.B.I." He certainly knows something about music, as well; besides having a father who was an established concert violinist, the young Efrem Zimbalist received violin lessons from the father of Jascha Heifetz.
> 
> Needless to say, I enjoyed this evening's listening session. The LP is brilliant in its sound, rich and full, quite life-like in tone from both instruments. I'm glad I kept it in good shape. Another treasure from my collection.


Wow! I had no idea. I watched the FBI every week as a kid.


----------



## csacks

The Jerusalem Quartet is playing Schubert´s Death and The Maiden. It is a very nice performance, but Quartetto Italiano is still in my top list. In the other hand, the cover deserves a special mention.


----------



## Vasks

*Smetana - Overture to "Doktor Faust" (Kuchar/Brilliant)
Dvorak - Symphony #5 (Pesek/Virgin)*


----------



## Pugg

Just arrived:
*Sibelius / Bernstein*

Sibelius: Symphony No. 1 in E Minor, Op. 39
Sibelius: Luonnotar for Soprano and Orchestra, Op. 70
with American soprano Phyllis Curtin


----------



## SONNET CLV

brotagonist said:


> View attachment 70601
> 
> Purcell Dido & Aeneas (mine is not signed by the conductor)
> Davis/St. Martin
> 
> Oh, my!  I followed the libretto as I just listened to it in its entirety. What a gorgeous piece of music! And what a great production: the singers, orchestra and continuo are perfect. I have known this piece for decades, but really not much more than as a background piece. My (still sort of new) stereo (at least until I have heard all of the discs once on it) and the libretto have opened my ears. It sure makes a difference when one knows what is going on


I count several versions of this opera in my collection, on both LP and CD, among them:






















As a literary maven, I remain devoted to Virgil and his poetry and thus cannot resist a musical work highlighting a scene from the _Aeneid_. (Likewise, I tend to hunt out musical materials related to Dante and his_ Commedia_, thus my collection of Liszt _Dante Symphonies _and my stack of Boris Tishchenko symphony CDs.)










Knowing what is going on via the libretto is certainly helpful. So is understanding the larger context of the work, as a reading of the _Aeneid_ will surely provide to the interested fan of Purcell's _Dido and Aeneas_.

One of the best things about hearing multiple interpretations of the Purcell opera is the wide variety of "sound" one encounters from recording to recording. One encounters different styles of singing (more vibrato, less vibrato, no vibrato, etc.) and the varying timbres of instruments ranging from modern, full sounding to "original", intimate sounding. And the masses of the choruses change. All in all, the Purcell opera is one of those inescapable works which has much to please in many an interpretation, and one who finds himself fascinated with a first hearing might prove well to explore other versions further.

And, when you do further explore this work, "remember me."


----------



## Vaneyes

For* Bizet* death day (1875), "La fleur que tu m'avais jetee".


----------



## George O

csacks said:


> The Jerusalem Quartet is playing Schubert´s Death and The Maiden. It is a very nice performance, but Quartetto Italiano is still in my top list. In the other hand, the cover deserves a special mention.
> View attachment 70600


Klimt's paintings make superb covers.

Death and Life:


----------



## George O

Luciano Berio (1925-2003)

Cathy Berberian, voice
David Burge, piano
Luciano Berio, electronic sounds

on Candide (NYC), from 1970

Klimt cover: The Virgin


----------



## SONNET CLV

Autocrat said:


> My brain was fried when I got home last night, so listened to some Mozart: not my usual fare but I really needed it.
> 
> View attachment 70582
> 
> 
> Symphonies 40 and 41, Vienna Symphony Orchestra, Ferenc Fricsay.


This I can understand.
I remain a devotee of "new music" and avant garde music, classical-jazz-pop ... and often after an intense listening session of a punk rock band or the latest anthology of "noise music", the only thing that will "cleanse my aural palate" is something from my Mozart collection. Though I don't like to think of music as "soothing" -- I prefer to think of it as "stimulating" -- there is something to be said for how Mozart can return one's mind to sanity after nearly any _disjointing_ experience.

Which may explain why my Brilliant Classics Mozart "Complete Works" box set sits not on the classical "M" shelf, but close to my four-sided rotating CD storage tower (which I built myself to hold some 1400 discs) that houses much of my avant garde, experimental, noise music collection.

A pic of a similar looking CD tower:


----------



## SONNET CLV

George O said:


> Luciano Berio (1925-2003)
> 
> Cathy Berberian, voice
> David Burge, piano
> Luciano Berio, electronic sounds
> 
> on Candide (NYC), from 1970
> 
> Klimt cover: The Virgin


I have this same disc which just yesterday I hand in hand but rejected (I was going to give it a spin on the VPI Scoutmaster) in favor of the Efrem Zimbalist Senior/Junior Violin Sonatas about which I posted on this thread yesterday.

Perhaps I'll turn to this Berio LP today. Thanks for the post reminder! This is quite a fascinating disc.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Wagner : Tristan und Isolde*/ *Bernstein *
*Peter Hofmann* and *Hildegard Behrens *l


----------



## EDaddy

I haven't listened to The Firebird Suite in I don't know now how many long years. For some reason I woke up this morning with one of its haunting melodies going through my head on a loop so I am revisiting a very old friend today. And who better than to conduct it for me than the great master himself?


----------



## schigolch




----------



## Vronsky

*Hector Berlioz -- Requiem*

















Hector Berlioz, Radio-Sinfonie-Orchester Frankfurt, Eliahu Inbal (Conductor) -- Requiem


----------



## Guest

Xenakis

Theraps
for solo contrabass

John Eckhardt

Incredible piece of work, from the Mode CD "music for strings" in the Xenakis series.


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

AndyS said:


> Some Rimsky-Korsakov this morning


Looks more like the Beatles' White Album.


----------



## Itullian

Pugg said:


> Just arrived:
> *Sibelius / Bernstein*
> 
> Sibelius: Symphony No. 1 in E Minor, Op. 39
> Sibelius: Luonnotar for Soprano and Orchestra, Op. 70
> with American soprano Phyllis Curtin


Lucky bugger.


----------



## EDaddy

Now onto my latest acquisition:









Symphony No. 3: II. Lento is currently filling the room. Simply_ mah-velous!_


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Hartmann, Symphonies 4 and 5*

Maybe it's just me, but I'm hearing a doff of the cap to the Rite of Spring various places in the 5th.


----------



## DiesIraeCX

*Stravinsky Suite No. 1*

*Igor Stravinsky*: _Suite No. 1 for Small Orchestra_ (Orpheus Chamber Orchestra)


----------



## csacks

EDaddy said:


> View attachment 70605
> 
> 
> I haven't listened to The Firebird Suite in I don't know now how many long years. For some reason I woke up this morning with one of its haunting melodies going through my head on a loop so I am revisiting a very old friend today. And who better than to conduct it for me than the great master himself?


Go for Antal Dorati´s version. It is spectacular (I know that a huge effort is needed not to perform it spectacularly), but that one is even beyond.


----------



## Vaneyes

Sampling the new (contemporary) releases of *Chiayu* and *Tower*.

*Chiayu's* "Journey to the West" and "Zhi" are worth hearing. Not so, for the rest of this largely chamber album.

On the whole, *Tower's* orchestral album is more attractive, though I thought the lead pieces, "Stroke' and "VC" (nice to have Lin playing) could have benefited from build-up. "Chamber Dance", for me, is the prime piece. *Tower* fans should not hesitate. Others may find this a good starting point.


----------



## Haydn man

Nothing too heavy or serious here, but enjoyable melodic Dvorak.
Christopher Warren-Green leads the Philharonia in these performances with typical Chandos quality recording


----------



## Vaneyes

csacks said:


> *Go for Antal Dorati´s version *(Firebird). It is spectacular (I know that a huge effort is needed not to perform it spectacularly), but that one is even beyond.


Good interp of the complete, but the sound recording woefully lacks. Watford Town Hall, 1960. 
I like OSM/Dutoit (1985) CD for the complete, and ACO/Chailly (1994) CD, VPO/Gergiev (Salzburg 2000) DVD for the suite.:tiphat:


----------



## TwoPhotons

Some more Strauss tonight:










As well as an old favourite:


----------



## Haydn man

A big favourite in our house
For me much of the beauty is in the simplicity of these pieces


----------



## Morimur

*Nino Rota - Romeo & Juliet (OST)*


----------



## omega

*Mahler*
_Symphonie No.5_
Claudio Abbado | Berliner Philharmoniker


----------



## EDaddy

csacks said:


> Go for Antal Dorati´s version. It is spectacular (I know that a huge effort is needed not to perform it spectacularly), but that one is even beyond.


Noted. Thx csacks!


----------



## Vaneyes

My operatic bursts for this month. 








View attachment 70621


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

Ludwig van Beethoven - String Quartet Op. 59 No. 2 in E minor, 'Rasumovksy' (Alban Berg Quartett).


----------



## Musicophile

Järvi with his Kammerphilharmonie playing an excellent Schumann.


----------



## Eramirez156

Today was put aside to do some crate digging, I wanted check out the new record store in town, I came away with four Lps for just over 10 dollars. The following album is new to me.

*Barry Morell Sings Donizetti*









_Morell_ sang numerous times at the Metropolitan Opera , Lyric Opera of Chicago as well internationally.


----------



## EDaddy

Hearing Bax's 5th for the first time ever. Too early to comment but so far so good.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Bach, Cello Suites Nos. 4 - 6*

This isn't my favorite version of the cello suites. It's not very lyrical in the slow movements and has phrasing on the jumpy side. But the fast movements are fun.


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

A couple of months ago I came to realize just how limited my collection of Schumann's lieder was. I set about to pick up a number of discs of these lieder by a variety of singers... including this marvelous set of Peter Schreier's [performances.


----------



## SONNET CLV

George O said:


> Luciano Berio (1925-2003)
> 
> Cathy Berberian, voice
> David Burge, piano
> Luciano Berio, electronic sounds
> 
> on Candide (NYC), from 1970
> 
> Klimt cover: The Virgin





SONNET CLV said:


> I have this same disc which just yesterday I hand in hand but rejected (I was going to give it a spin on the VPI Scoutmaster) in favor of the Efrem Zimbalist Senior/Junior Violin Sonatas about which I posted on this thread yesterday.
> 
> Perhaps I'll turn to this Berio LP today. Thanks for the post reminder! This is quite a fascinating disc.


Okay, so I took out this Berio disc for a listening session today ... and must say I rather enjoyed it. But I am a fan of new music. I can see (or rather _hear_) how this might not be everyone's cup of tea.

My copy of CANDIDE LP CE31027 once belonged to a professor of mine, a priest at the small Catholic college where I took an undergraduate degree. I was in his Religion course, and we got to talking one day about modern music (which in those days was stuff pre 1970!) and we found we both had a penchant for contemporary American music especially and both subscribed to the Louisville Orchestra First Edition records program. In any case, when the priest was transferred, he unloaded many of his records (including a lot of Louisvilles) on me. And I was eager to take them.

This Berio disc is one of his. His signed name is on the back, followed by the letters TOR. I fondly think of this man each time I play one of the records I got from him.

I noted that the disc originally had program notes enclosed, but my copy doesn't. I looked briefly on line today to see if I could find those notes. What I found was something much more intriguing -- a doctoral thesis on one of the works on the disc, the Sequenza III for solo voice, written by Patti Yvonne Edwards, while she was a doctoral student in music at University of North Texas. Today Dr. Edwards, a native of Georgetown, South Carolina, teaches voice and music at Coastal Carolina University in Conway, SC. (A summary of her work and concertizing may be found here: http://www.coastal.edu/music/music/facultystaff/faculty/patti_edwards.html .)

The thesis is titled: "Luciano Berio's Sequenza III: The Use of Vocal Gesture and the Genre of the Mad Scene". If you are interested, you'll find it here: http://digital.library.unt.edu/ark:/67531/metadc4618/m1/ . It makes for fascinating reading, especially in accompaniment to a hearing of the Berio score.

The work is performed on the CANDIDE disc by the esteemed Cathy Berberian, for whom the piece was written in 1965. It doesn't get any better than this.


----------



## EDaddy

Suite Espanola No. 1, Op. 47 - I. Granada (Serenata): Spellbinding. Literally left me breathless.


----------



## Guest

Penderecki

Utrenja

Reminiscent of some of Ligeti's vocal pieces. That's probably stating the obvious but I'm an obvious kind of guy. Nonetheless, excellent!


----------



## Bruce

*Mendelssohn and Taneyev*

Mendelssohn - Overture in C, Op. 101 - Masur and the Leipzig Gewandhaus Orchestra

And Taneyev - Symphony No. 3 in D minor - Polyansky conducting the Russian State SO.















It's been a while since I posted here, but I have been listening, currently. These are the selections for this evening.


----------



## tortkis

Consort of Musicke by William Byrd & Orlando Gibbons; Sweelinck: Fantasia in D - Glenn Gould (Sony)








William Byrd (1543-1623)
Orland Gibbons (1583-1625)
Jan Pieterszoon Sweelinck (1562-1621)

I like Gould's crisp touch, which I think fits these works very well.


----------



## MrTortoise

Allegri: Miserere
Lotti: Crucifixus (8-Part)
Lassus: Timor et tremor - (Motet)
Obrecht: Salve Regina	
Josquin Des Pres: Ave Maria - (4vv)	
Palestrina: Stabat Mater	
de Victoria: Salve Regina a 8 (Antiphona de Beatae Mariae Viginis)	
Byrd: Ave verum corpus - (Motet) 
Tallis: Lamentations of Jeremiah

The Sixteen
The Choir of King's College
The Gabrieli Consort


----------



## Easy Goer

Chopin Etudes - Samson Francois


----------



## Pugg

*Dvorák*: The Water Goblin / My Home / Noonday Witch / The Hussite
+ The Golden Spinning Wheel

KERTÉSZ / LSO (1970)


----------



## Pugg

Easy Goer said:


> Chopin Etudes - Samson Francois


Great pianist :tiphat:


----------



## MrTortoise

Johann Sebastian Bach
Goldberg Variations

Andras Schiff, piano


----------



## Pugg

Sibelius: Concerto in D minor for Violin and Orchestra, Op. 47
Bruch: Concerto No. 1 in G Minor for Violin and Orchestra, Op. 26 
_Zino Francescatti_


----------



## MrTortoise

And another violin concerto










Alban Berg
Violin Concerto

Gidon Kremer, violin
Bavarian Radio Symphony Orchestra
Colin Davis, cond.


----------



## brotagonist

Manuscrit du Roi
Ensemble Perceval










Stunning, this music that transports to a time nearly nine centuries in the distant past.


----------



## NightHawk

Three Cantatas for Advent I - BWVs 36, 61 and 62
Collegium Vocale Gent
Philippe herreweghe, dir.
Label: MusiqueD'Bord (Music First) Harmonia Mundi's no frills subsidiary label, which presents great works by great performers - there are no liner notes, just the repertoire and the artist's names in a very functional wallet. If you have never heard the Collegium Vocale Gent w Maestro Herreweghe I happily and highly recommend them and their Bach, particularly.

Herreweghe also conducts and records with La Chapelle Royal and this boxed set is exactly what it claims to be.


----------



## Itullian

Johann Sebastian Bach: Goldberg Variations BWV 988 
Sir Andras Schiff, piano
ECM 000106302 
KUSC.ORG


----------



## Pugg

​Bach : concertos for four pianos


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Callas first sang Imogene in a production at La Scala in 1958, with Corelli as Gualtiero, but unfortunately no recording exists, which leaves us with this concert performance from Carnegie Hall in 1959. Ferraro, the Enzo of her second recording of *La Gioconda* has a healthy instrument, but he's no Corelli, and none of her other colleagues are up to much. Callas herself is not at her best, especially at the beginning, and it takes her a while to warm up. That said, she still beautifully moulds the lines of her first solo _Lo sognai ferito esangue_ and the subsequent cabaletta (_Sventurata anch'io deliro_). Her singing in the ensuing duets with lover and husband is also beautifully and delicately shaped, putting in sharp relief the prosaic efforts of her colleagues. 
By the end of the opera, she is on form and delivers a thrilling version of the Mad Scene, abounding in contrast and colour. However 1959 marked a sharp decline in the number of stage performances of opera, and it can be seen that her career was virtually at an end. She appeared in Covent Garden and Dallas in *Medea* and in Dallas again in *Lucia di Lammermoor*.1960 saw performances of *Norma* in Epidaurus, Greece, and *Poliuto* at La Scala. She sang in no stage performances in 1961, and only in *Medea* at La Scala in 1962. Then 1964 and 1965 saw her final performances in opera anywhere; *Tosca* in London, Paris and New York and *Norma* in Paris. Aside from those last sad concerts with Di Stefano in the 1970s, the Callas voice was silent.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Jeff W said:


> Good morning TC from overcast and chilly Albany! Not too much different today, just continuing listening to some sets I have inherited.
> 
> View attachment 70542
> 
> 
> First up was Bernard Haitink leading the Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra in Tchaikovsky's Symphony No. 3 'Polish', the Slavonic March and Francesca da Rimini. Not really a fan of any of these works to be honest. The Polish symphony doesn't really do anything to stick out to me, the Slavonic March is merely loud and silly (a bit like the 1812 Overture, except without cannons) and Francesca da Rimini just drags. Oh well, can't have winners all with everything.
> 
> View attachment 70543


Not in Stokowski's thrilling New York Stadium Orchestra version though.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

StlukesguildOhio said:


> I picked up today where I left off yesterday when I was so rudely interrupted. The complete lack of manners of some people... to interrupt Ms. Streich, the "Viennese Nightingale."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Currently listening to Ljuba Welitsch, another stellar Post-WWII Viennese singer (Bulgaria born).
> 
> Welitsch was a fiery red-head known for her extraordinary over-the-top exhibitions and her exploits. Her performance of the finale of _Salome_ performed with Fritz Reiner is rightfully acknowledged as among the finest. Indeed, I seriously wish the whole of her _Salome_ was more readily available. It can be had on Guild Historical as well as the Gebhardt lables with Reiner from 1949, and the recording is championed as being among the finest by Gramophone among others... yet are rather pricey.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unfortunately Fritz Reiner's studio recording of the scenes from _Salome_ and _Elektra_ on RCA's "Living Stereo" did not take place until the mid-1950s and the conductor was forced to turn to Inge Borkh rather than Welitsch. Borkh is solid... but nowhere near Welitsch at her peak.
> 
> Perhaps as a saving grace, Welitsch performs the closing scenes of _Salome_ at the height of her abilities in 1948 with Herbert von Karajan... a recording I must have.
> 
> 1952 proves a pivotal year for opera. Maria Callas made her sensational London debut in _Norma_, Kathleen Ferrier made her final performances in Orfeo before tragically succumbing to cancer... and Welitsch recorded _Salome_ yet again in 1952 with Reiner... this time with Hans Hotter... but by this point her voice was already slipping into early decline... to such an extent that she never again sang Strauss' opera after 1953


There is also a stunning performance of the Final Scene, which Welitsch recorded in 1947 under Lovro von Matacic. It was issued by EMI. The couplings are worth having too, especially Tatiana's Letter Scene.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

D Smith said:


> Elgar: Cello Concerto - Du Pré, Barbirolli/LSO. Still the best and one of my desert island discs.


An all time classic and one of EMI's best sellers for many years.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Baltsa's first (and best) recital, recorded in 1981, when she was at the height of her powers.


----------



## Pugg

​*Liszt : Joseph Moog.*

1. Hexaméron (Grande variations sur le march des I Puritains), collaborative work for piano (after Bellini), S. 392 (LW A41)
2. Polonaise, for piano No.1 in C minor, S. 223/1 (LW A171/1)
3. Soirées de Vienne, valse caprice for piano No. 9 (after Schubert D. 365) S. 427/9 (LW A131/9)
4. Ballade, for piano No. 2 (I) in B minor, S. 170a
5. Adelaide (I), song transcription for piano (after Beethoven Op. 46), S. 466i (LW A58)
6. Valse-Impromptu (I & II), for piano, S. 213 (LW 84c)
7. Preludes and Fugues (6), transcription for piano (after J.S. Bach), S. 462 (LW A92): (BWV 545). Prelude
8. Preludes and Fugues (6), transcription for piano (after J.S. Bach), S. 462 (LW A92): (BWV 545). Fugue


----------



## elgar's ghost

Alternating between these two box sets. Currently listening to the exquisite Nocturnes.


----------



## Jeff W

*In which Jeff does a lot of listening*

Good morning TC from cool and overcast Albany! Not very June like weather but I am not complaining!









Started out the night with Tchaikovsky. Bernard Haitink led the Concertgebouw Orchestra in the Symphony No. 4, Capriccio Italien and the 1812 Overture. I am in love with this set! Even the 1812 Overture (which is done without cannons being dubbed in! Only what sounds like a large drum being used instead) is bearable in this set.









Listened next to Franz Schubert's Octet. The players were the combined forces of Mozzafiato & L'Archibudelli. Picked out this one after scrolling through this thread yesterday and it made me realize that I hadn't listened to it for a while.









I've gotten sidetracked many times, but I am again going to start my way through the violin concertos by Louis Spohr. Started with No. 2 & No. 5. Not 'A' level concertos on the level with Beethoven, Brahms, etc., but still very much enjoyable. Ulf Hoelscher played the solo violin and the Berlin Radio Symphony Orchestra was under the baton of Christian Frohlich.









I then got to thinking, 'Didn't Mendelssohn write an octet as well?'. Sure enough, the answer is yes! Listened to the Piano Sextet (the players were: Alexander Hülshoff (Cello), Ron Ephrat (Viola), Dalia Ouziel (Piano), Gil Sharon (Violin), Liisa Tamminen (Viola), Jean Sassen (Double Bass)) and the Octet (the Amati String Orchestra played this one).









Finished out with the Symphonies No. 40 and 41 by W. A. Mozart. Sir Charles Mackerras led the Prague Chamber Orchestra. Really love this set but it doesn't quite replace the Pinnock\English Concert set.


----------



## bejart

Antonio Vivaldi (1678-1741): Cello Concerto in C Minor, RV 401

Nicolas Kraemer conducting the City of London Sinfonia -- Raphael Wallfisch, cello


----------



## Jeff W

GregMitchell said:


> Not in Stokowski's thrilling New York Stadium Orchestra version though.


I'll have to try that one out.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Adam : Toréador.*
Jo/ Aler/ Trempont.
Richard Bonynge conducting this very nice piece.


----------



## D Smith

Book One of Bach's Well Tempered Clavier performed by Vladimir Feltsman. I don't see him mentioned as much here, but I find his playing very satisfying. Clear and effortless, with a lot of variety, and no listening fatigue. The piano is recorded very well, too. Recommended.


----------



## pmsummer

BRANDENBURG CONCERTOS NOS. 1-6
*J.S. Bach*
Le Concert des Nations
Jordi Savall - director

Alia Vox


----------



## George O

SONNET CLV said:


> and both subscribed to the Louisville Orchestra First Edition records program.


Could you tell me how this worked? Did one have the option of getting the annual box set, or the option of getting individual records as selected. Did individual records arrive throughout the year or was it just once a year. That kind of thing, if you remember. Thanks!


----------



## AndyS

La Cenerentola, Abbado/Berganza/Alva

I've been very much falling in love with Teresa Berganza's voice recently


----------



## Nocture In Blue

My favourite Delius piece. (The Song Of The High Hills)


----------



## Pugg

​*Mozart : Exsultate Jubilate .
Dame Kiri te Kanawa.*


----------



## Vasks

_LPs_
*
Verdi - Overture to "Giovanna d'arco" (Scimone/MHS)
Brahms - Clarinet Sonata #2 (de Peyer/Seraphim)
R. Strauss - Metamorphosen (Marriner/Argo)*


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Maddalena was an unlikely role for Callas, and indeed she wasn't supposed to be singing it at all. The originally scheduled opera was *Il Trovatore* but a few days before the first performance Del Monaco declared himself too ill to sing Manrico. However he did feel sufficiently well to sing Chenier (yes, you tell me). Callas, who had never sung the role of Maddalena, learned it in a few days, sang eight performances at La Scala and never touched it again.


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1994.


----------



## pmsummer

COME, GENTLE NIGHT
_Music of Shakespeare's World_
*John Playford, Anonymous, Henry Purcell, Carolyn Anderson Surrick, Traditional*
Ensemble Galilei

Telarc

Lovely, but not exactly a 'period informed performance'.


----------



## millionrainbows

*Steve Reich: Variations (DG 20/21).* I hadn't heard this work, conducted by *Edo De Waart,* with the San Francisco Symphony. I am familiar with De Waart through his "Wagner without words" series of _"Orchestral Adventures,"_ which are exquisite. The other pieces on here, *Six Pianos* and *Music for Mallet Instruments, Voices, and Organ,* fill in the missing blank in Reich, if you have the *"Drumming" *issue on this same series. They were all released in the (1974) Steve Reich box set on DG, one of the earliest things I heard by him, and I'm sure for many others, too...but I was one of the few to hear "Violin Phase/Come Out" on Columbia vinyl. This DG release gave Reich the credibility he needed to break in. Their faith in him was heartening to all of us. A guy heard "Drumming" on his car radio, and had to pull over to the side of the road. *That's* what I'm talking about! This music was very, very important to many of us back then.
*
"Variations"* is from Reich's later 1979 period, and there is actually harmonic development and changes...how about that! It's a quite beautiful piece.






















(the LP)

The history of "Drumming" is somewhat complicated, and you can read about it in the Amazon reviews. On the original box-set LP, the piece was broken down to fit on sides of an LP. The subsequent 1989 CD reissue was not complete, and also a shorter, continuous version was released, supposedly for the sake of hearing it continuously. This one on 20/21 is the complete 84 minute version.


----------



## brotagonist

nathnb mentioned Haas in another thread, so I thought I ought to have another listen, since I was both intrigued and indifferent (I've heard something like this before) last time.

Haas I can't breathe
Marco Blaauw, trumpet? It is not clear from the post.

Update: I got to about the 9-minute mark before breaking it off, but, truth to tell, I knew within the first minute that I would need to break it off


----------



## brotagonist

I've never heard Vaughan Williams' Symphony 4. I will have, after breakfast 

RVW Symphony 4
Boult/Philharmonia

Update: Impressed by the energetic start. This has my ears! I'm now at the slow movement, about 9 minutes in. Nice! I've always been cool to the British composers and RVW has only recently begun to stand out. Yes, I really do want to explore his œuvre more.


----------



## George O

The Idiot's Guide to Classical Music

This would be a fine tool in the right person's hands. If you like the melody, the booklet will tell you where you may have heard it (e.g. a movie, a Bugs Bunny cartoon) and steer you to a CD you can find it on.

I listened to the whole thing straight through, which was taxing.

CD on BMG / RCA Victor (NYC), from 1995

Four tunes from Bach, five from Beethoven, but no Barraqué, Berio, or Boulez!


----------



## millionrainbows

schigolch said:


>


That looks like a complete set. I have this single disc, and was very impressed by her playing, and her support of modern music. A true artist.


----------



## GreenMamba

Tippett Symphony no. 3, Hickox/Bournemouth SO, Robinson (soprano).

The composer's take on Beethoven's 9th.


----------



## millionrainbows

*Philip Glass: Analog (Orange Mountain). *The fact that these are *analog* recordings might have more to do with Glass' working methods than with any differences between recording quality. It sounds fantastic.

Back then, in the late 1970s, he was using 16-track 2-inch tape, and was doing a lot of overdubbing. He would play keyboards, and then have other performers overdub voices, flutes, and saxophones. I _suppose_ this was because he didn't have any large forces at his disposal, just his small ensemble, and that took a lot of rehearsal, set-up time (they were using a PA system like a touring rock band would do), and travel.

This way, he could play the parts in, and simply overdub and add-on, and have more control over the final product. The results are very enjoyable and interesting, and always get me to thinking,_ "..how the hell did they do that without getting lost and messing up?"_ This CD, and liner notes, provides somewhat of an answer to that query.


----------



## Eramirez156

_Wagner_ from the 70s, please don't tell me it is now considered an historical recording.

_*Götterdämmerung *_ highlights with
_Rita Hunter
Alberto Remedios_
_London Symphony Orchestra
Charles Mackerras_


----------



## mountmccabe

I decided to listen to the music that everyone in this thread posted they were listening to. I had to limit it, though, so I picked June 2 (without looking ahead; I had no idea what I was getting into).

1. My timezone (US Pacific Daylight Time; it is currently 10:35 AM on June 4).
2. If the poster mention a specific piece I didn't take the entire disc.
3. If that performance is not on Spotify I skip it. Different release is allowed.
4. I only took one piece (the first I could listen to) per poster.
4a. Exception: If the first piece is less than 10 minutes a second piece from another disc (in the same post) is OK.
4b. Exception: If the pieces are in the same disc/collection and post.

It was surprising to see how much of what was posted was not available on Spotify; just guessing I'd say it was near a third.

Even with these rules my playlist from June 2 is 34.5 hours. So this will keep me listening for about a week! URI: spotify:user:1236893927laylist:527RTXBto9cMcBLwKoa9vA

Most of what was posted were performances I didn't know, many were pieces I don't know well, if at all, so this was a successful way to create a playlist I find compelling. Thanks, everybody!

I started with



AndyS said:


> View attachment 70541
> 
> 
> I'm having a minor obsession with Pictures from an Exhibition just now and on the look out for a decent recording of the piano version - tried Brendel last night and listening to Pletnev today


It starts with a performance I have heard before. I would really like to explore Mussorgsky more; this is a wonderful piece. If pushed I may say I prefer the piano version.



Pugg said:


> ​
> *Scarlatti : Joseph Moog*


I don't really know Scarlatti but this is sounding wonderful. Bright, quick, and clear.

I may not post about everything.


----------



## Eramirez156

CD 51 of the *Decca Wiener Philharmoniker* box.
*Mahler: Kindertotenlieder*









*Kirsten Flagstad
Sir Adrian Boult*
Recording 17-21 May 1957


----------



## Nocture In Blue

IMO the greatest recording of Faure's nocturnes.


----------



## SiegendesLicht

*Gustav Mahler* - Symphonies No. 9 and 5, performed by Raphael Kubelik and the Orchestra of the Bavarian Radio.


----------



## Schubussy

Mahler - Symphony no. 2 
Thomas Søndergård, BBC National Orchestra of Wales

Listening live on Radio 3. My mum's actually there in person in Cardiff. Radio'll have to do for me.

EDIT: B Tommy Andersson's Satyricon first. Don't know this piece but I like it so far. Takemitsuesque.


----------



## Mahlerian

Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 6 in E minor, Flos campi, Violin Concerto in D minor "Concerto Accademico"
London Symphony Orchestra; William Primrose, viola, with Philharmonia Orchestra and BBC Chorus; Yehudi Menhuin, violin, with London Philharmonic Orchestra, all cond. Boult


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

F. J. Haydn - String Quartet Op. 33 No. 5 in G Major, 'How do you do?'; String Quartet Op. 33 No. 2 in E-Flat Major, 'The Joke' (Buchberger Quartet).


----------



## pmsummer

HEROES SYMPHONY
THE LIGHT
*Philip Glass*
Bournemouth Symphony Orchestra
Marin Alsop - conductor

Naxos


----------



## Blancrocher

Georg Friedrich Haas' orchestral version of Scriabin's 9th Piano Sonata:






I'm enjoying going back and forth between this work and performances of Scriabin's sonata on the piano. It's a very interesting piece--not least because I suspect Haas is intrigued by the "synaesthetic" ideas of his predecessor, given his own use of light in his compositions.

In general, I've been interested in Haas' experimenting with previous composers' works. He's done interesting versions of works by Josquin, Mozart, and Mendelssohn, among other more or less direct borrowings; there's also a lovely "Homage" to Ligeti, who was obviously a formative influence. I haven't been able to hear Haas' orchestral version of Schubert's Reliquie, which was inspired by a particularly slow performance of the piece by Richter--I can't wait to track down a copy.


----------



## jim prideaux

after a few long and fraught working days Mozart 9th Piano Concerto performed by Perahia and the ECO sounds even more lovely than ever.......


----------



## Eramirez156

_Ottorino Respighi_: *Maria Egiziaca* (Mary of Egypt)
Triptych for Concert in three Episodes









Veronika Kinceses 
Janos Nagy 
Lajos Miller

Lamberto Gardelli 
Hungarian State Orchestra


----------



## pmsummer

DAS GLOGAUER LIEDERBUCH
_The Glogau Songbook, c. 1480_
Sabine Lutzenberger - soprano
Martin Hummel - baritone
Marc Lewon - lute
*Ensemble Dulce Melos*

Naxos


----------



## opus55

Bruckner 5


----------



## bejart

CPE Bach (1714-1788): Symphony for Strings No.5 in B Minor, Wq 182

Gustav Leonhardt leading the Orchestra of the Age of Enlightenment


----------



## brotagonist

Not expecting my new album until tomorrow, I had already chosen this for tonight (the random algorithm doesn't know that I only got this last winter, but random is random, or pretty close at this house ), so I might put the new one off for a day or two  depending on how much listening I do.








Mahler Lieder eines fahrenden Gesellen, Kindertoten- und Rückert-Lieder
Gerhaher, Nagano/Montréal

I think this recording is fabulous! Since hearing it, I can honestly say that I really enjoy these songs.


----------



## Vronsky

*Robert Schumann -- Symphony No. 4*

Robert Schumann, New York Philharmonic, Leonard Bernstein -- Symphony No. 4

via YouTube:


----------



## brotagonist

Alexander mentioned this in another thread. I am a great fan of Franck's Symphony and the few other symphonic works I know, so... here goes!

Franck Psyché (1+2, 3+4)
Barenboim/O Paris


----------



## pmsummer

ON THE BANKS OF THE SEINE
_Music of the Trouvères_
*The Dufay Collective*

Chandos


----------



## George O

The Electrola Recordings

pieces by Bach, Mattheson, Paganini, Sarasate, Ysaye, Rachmaninov, Suk

Ruggerio Ricci, violin
Carl Fürstner or Louis Persinger, piano
recorded 1938 (Ricci's first recordings)

Ludwig van Beethoven (1770-1827): String Trio in C Minor

Ruggerio Ricci, violin
Joseph De Pasquale, viola
Giorgio Ricci, cello
recorded 1948

CD on Biddulph (London), from 1991

5 stars

Cover photo shows Ricci, age 20, with his teacher, Persinger, in 1938.


----------



## bejart

Mozart: Piano Sonata in G Major, KV 283

Walter Klien, piano


----------



## StlukesguildOhio




----------



## Weston

Morimur said:


>


I used to listen to Black Sabbath at excruciating volumes with the songbook from this movie resting on my sister's piano. The incongruity of those doom laden power fifths with the beautiful image of young love made a bizarre cognitive dissonance that somehow made me feel in a transcendent mental state. I know that makes no sense at all.

At any rate I was madly infatuated with Olivia Hussey.


----------



## Morimur

Weston said:


> I used to listen to Black Sabbath at excruciating volumes with the songbook from this movie resting on my sister's piano. The incongruity of those doom laden power fifths with the beautiful image of young love made a bizarre cognitive dissonance that somehow made me feel in a transcendent mental state. I know that makes no sense at all.
> 
> At any rate I was madly infatuated with Olivia Hussey.


I discovered this film in my teens and I too became infatuated with her. This was in the late 1990s and I was saddened that she was not young anymore. She had a uniquely beautiful face and I don't think I've ever seen another quite like it.


----------



## brotagonist

A favourite Schnittke for this evening's enjoyment:








Schnittke Symphony 5 (aka Concerto Grosso 4); Concerto Grosso 3
Chailly/Concertgebouw


----------



## brotagonist

quack or another TCiste mentioned this on the Maderna thread:

Maderna Aria
Barainsky, Tamayo/FFM (for you non-Germans, that means Frankfurt am Main)

This is interesting  I know too little Maderna-only the DG album with Aura, Quadrivium etc. Claudia Barainsky! She is on the Schoenberg Complete Songs set by Capriccio, too!


----------



## Easy Goer

Bach: English Suites & Partitas - Anne Marie Mcdermott Piano


----------



## Weston

brotagonist said:


> I didn't want to say it  There's fun in exploring sometimes, but, over the past few weeks, reading your posts, I often wondered, silently, why you put yourself through it, when you so rarely find much to heartily enjoy :lol:


There's gold in them thar hills. I just know it! I do find a nugget now and then.


----------



## Pugg

upload a gif

Beethoven: Hammerklavier Sonata; "Eroica Variations"; "Les Adieux" Sonata
*Gulda*


----------



## Weston

*Perusing Pircturesque Piano*

*Schumann: Waldszenen, Op.82 *
Mitsuko Uchida, piano










Some of these works are out there, at least rhythmically. One could almost think them modern. The number 7, _Vogel als Prophet_, has an astonishing modulation out of nowhere. I never knew Schumann was this bizarre! He was certainly more experimental than Brahms in these pieces.

*Rachmaninov: Morceaux de salon, Op. 10 *
Idil Biret, piano










Compared to the Schumann, these pieces seem conservative, but highly charged emotionally as one would expect of Rachmaninov. Many of these sound kind of lonely. It's music to wallow in. The last piece takes no prisoners however. It's HUGE!

*Beethoven: Presto in C minor, WoO 52. Allegretto in C major, WoO 56*
Jeno Jando, piano










Just a little short nightcap. You have to listen to the really short pieces once in a while.


----------



## EDaddy

Pugg said:


> upload a gif
> 
> Beethoven: Hammerklavier Sonata; "Eroica Variations"; "Les Adieux" Sonata
> *Gulda*


You have quite a world-class box set collection there, pugg. I'm jelly!


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1953 - 1961.


----------



## Kevin Pearson

With the revived Allan Pettersson thread I could not stop thinking about his symphonies and so decided this evening to listen to two versions of the 7th. The CPO and the BIS recordings respectively. Having listened to the CPO by itself I honestly thought it was a pretty good recording but when you compare it to the BIS version by Leif Segerstam there is a pretty big difference in performance and even sound quality. The pacing of the Segerstam seems just right. The tension the symphony requires builds quite well. People have said his music is dark and depressing. I do find it dark but not depressing. It grabs your interest with intensity and doesn't let you go. Even the final slow fade out of the work you kind of wish there was more. This is a brilliant work and worthy of a hearing by anyone who likes modern classical. It will have you on the edge of your seat. Just thrilling!



















Kevin


----------



## Guest

Based on the first two volumes, this is going to be quite a fine series. Vol.3 comes out in August.


----------



## tortkis

Rivers Of Delight - American Folk Hymns From The Sacred Harp Tradition (Nonesuch)
Word Of Mouth Chorus









Traditional sacred choral music of Southern US. Joyful music sung by a very good chorus group.


----------



## Pugg

Sibelius: Symphony No. 5 in E-Flat Major, Op. 82
Sibelius: Pohjola's Daughter, Op. 49


----------



## Itullian

Pugg said:


> Sibelius: Symphony No. 5 in E-Flat Major, Op. 82
> Sibelius: Pohjola's Daughter, Op. 49


How are these comparing to the big box set?


----------



## Kevin Pearson

Funny coincidence Pugg because after listening to Allan Pettersson's dark 7th Symphony two times in a row I decided to balance my evening out by listening to Sibelius' Symphony No. 5. This version though:


----------



## Pugg

Itullian said:


> How are these comparing to the big box set?


Do you mean the big box set witch I own? if so , the are _not_ in it.

Anyway the sound is remarkable good , they learnt a lot at Sony.


----------



## Pugg

Kevin Pearson said:


> Funny coincidence Pugg because after listening to Allan Pettersson's dark 7th Symphony two times in a row I decided to balance my evening out by listening to Sibelius' Symphony No. 5. This version though:


Isn't the right sentence for this: great minds think alike?


----------



## Itullian

Johannes Brahms: Clarinet Quintet in B minor Op 115 
Andreas Ottensamer, clarinet
DG 481 1409 
KUSC.ORG


----------



## brotagonist

I have never heard anything by this composer. I'm not sure that I still have time tonight, but I will see how far I get...

Pettersson Symphony 7
Doráti/Stockholm


----------



## Itullian

brotagonist said:


> I have never heard anything by this composer. I'm not sure that I still have time tonight, but I will see how far I get...
> 
> Pettersson Symphony 7
> Doráti/Stockholm


He's too depressing for me.


----------



## Haydn man

Tried this version of K488 my favourite Mozart
A live performance with a rather booming sound from the piano. Grimaud plays beautifully with brisk tempi in the first and third movements and rather controversially does not use the Mozart cadenza in the first movement.
I have to say that the slow movement just didn't do it for me, as it lacked the depth of emotion I was expecting.
She does not sound to me that she is at home with Mozart yet.


----------



## Mahlerian

Reger: Sinfonietta in A major
Dresdener Philharmonie, cond. Bongartz









Takemitsu: Sacrifice, Hika, Les Yeux Clos
Hiroshi Koizumi, Norio Satoh, Yasunori Yamaguchi, Katsuya Matsubara, Aki Takahashi


----------



## Kevin Pearson

Itullian said:


> He's too depressing for me.


Can you explain what you find as depressing? Like I said here and in the Allan Pettersson thread I find his music dark but not actually depressing. And even if you do find it depressing do you avoid depressing films as well? Maybe it's a good thing to experience the darker side occasionally? You might learn more about yourself by analyzing why you feel this way and how the music affects you that way. Because music evokes more negative images or feelings doesn't mean it should be avoided. Just saying...

Kevin


----------



## Itullian

Gustav Mahler: Symphony No. 1 
London Philharmonic / Klaus Tennstedt 
EMI 64471 
KUSC.ORG


----------



## brotagonist

Mahlerian said:


> Reger: Sinfonietta in A major


You do seem to come back to Reger regularly. Did you not, some months back, say that you didn't like him? He's another composer I've barely heard. In fact, I believe I have only ever heard 3 of his Violin Sonatas (which I liked!).

Pettersson's Symphony 7 wasn't bad :lol: I'm not sure what to say at this moment. I liked the long beginning part and the shorter end, but the quiet middle had my mind wandering. In what I'm calling the first part, I felt there was some similarity to some of Shostakovich's music (military drumming...). The similarity disappeared after that. I was left without supports. Pettersson is difficult to place, that's for sure. Wikipedia says his music doesn't fit in the modern style and this is my difficulty in classifying it. It is sombre in parts, yes, but I did not find it depressing! I really should listen to this one again, being his most recorded symphony, but I should also hear a late work (one of these days ). What I should still hear


----------



## Sid James

This week its been these:

*Bruch* _Violin Concerto #1 & Scottish Fantasy_
- Arthur Grumiaux/New PO/Heinz Wallberg - Eloquence

*J. Strauss II* _Famous waltzes, polkas, etc_
- Vienna PO/Karl Bohm - DGG

*Gershwin* _An American in Paris_
- San Francisco SO/Seiji Ozawa - DGG

*Boccherini *
_Guitar Quintets 7 & 9 "Il Ritirata di Madrid"
String Quintet in E major, Op. 11 #5_
- Zoltan Tokos/Danubius SQ/Gyorge Eder - Naxos

Feature disc:

*Rolf Liebermann*
_Furioso for orch.
Concerto for jazz band & symphony orch.
Geigy Festival Concerto for snare drum & orch.
Les Echanges (Symphonie) for percussion
Medea-Monolog (Cantata) for soprano, choir & orch_.
- Soloists with Bremen PO/Gunter Neuhold - Naxos

"Call me simply a musician," said *Rolf Liebermann*, whose music is an eclectic mix of folk, jazz and classical. This disc presents just over an hour of music, composed from the 1940's to the '90's. The *Concerto for Jazz Band & Orchestra* is my favourite, originally it involved Kurt Edelhagen's band, one of Europe's finest. The *Furioso* would seem a good punchy intro to a concert, while *Les Echanges* has a similar feel to Varese's Ionisation. These pieces are quite light and have elements similar to third stream and minimalism to come later. Only the *Medea-Monolog *is dark and angsty, sounding similar to Berg, and no surprises that Liebermann was one of the people behind the belated premiere of Lulu.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Bach : Brandenburg concertos / Karajan.*
disc 2 playing now


----------



## jim prideaux

recently ordered the Anima Eterna recordings of the Beethoven symphonies,not because of any great concern about the whole HIP 'thing' but because I had really been impressed by the Gardiner recordings and then had sought out Anima Eterna on YT.
Basically the sound really appeals to me and in my own mind it seemed like a reinvention,rescuing great music from a 'tradition' that seemed to have 'robbed' the music of its sponteneity-well you know what I mean!

Have come to work early to get prepared and on YT am now listening to the Anima Eterna recordings of the Schubert 9th and find myself experiencing pretty much the same response-this is damned impressive,and having read the comments underneath (yes I know they can be unreliable) have now been alerted to the idea that much of my experience of this great work may have been coloured by additions and manipulations of the original composition.

As I wrote above my primary concern is the enjoyment of the music,not any substantial interest in some notion of accuracy etc but I do wonder what Anima Eterna might make of other works-Brahms for example!


----------



## Nocture In Blue

.


----------



## Musicophile

Bach b-minor mass by Herreweghe (3rd recording).









I've just shared my thoughts about this work on my blog:
http://musicophilesblog.com/2015/06/05/can-heaven-be-captured-on-disc-bachs-b-minor-mass-bwv-232/


----------



## Musicophile

jim prideaux said:


> recently ordered the Anima Eterna recordings of the Beethoven symphonies,not because of any great concern about the whole HIP 'thing' but because I had really been impressed by the Gardiner recordings and then had sought out Anima Eterna on YT.
> Basically the sound really appeals to me and in my own mind it seemed like a reinvention,rescuing great music from a 'tradition' that seemed to have 'robbed' the music of its sponteneity-well you know what I mean!
> 
> Have come to work early to get prepared and on YT am now listening to the Anima Eterna recordings of the Schubert 9th and find myself experiencing pretty much the same response-this is damned impressive,and having read the comments underneath (yes I know they can be unreliable) have now been alerted to the idea that much of my experience of this great work may have been coloured by additions and manipulations of the original composition.
> 
> As I wrote above my primary concern is the enjoyment of the music,not any substantial interest in some notion of accuracy etc but I do wonder what Anima Eterna might make of other works-Brahms for example!


I kind of like the "extremism" in a positive sense of this approach, especially on 1 and 7. Agree, they are the logical next step from Gardiner /ORR.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Bruckner is a composer I have never really got on with. I bought this set a few months ago, because it had been recommended to me and was a relatively cheap way of getting all Bruckner's symphonies in good to brilliant performances.

I am listening to the 8th at the moment, and Karajan is certainly drawing me in to Bruckner's sound world. Magnificent playing and wonderfully warm analogue sound. The Adagio is quite overwhelming.


----------



## shadowdancer

Top sound + great perfomance
Even if Nikolayeva is still my favorite, the quality sound here with a really decent performance keeps me coming back...


----------



## Pugg

​_Summer al last!!_

*Vivaldi : Four Seasons
I Musici*


----------



## Jeff W

*In which there is no Tchaikovsky*

Good morning TC from cool and overcast Albany! We appear to be expecting rain and thunderstorms today! Maybe I ought to break out Beethoven's Pastoral Symphony later?









I tried to mix things up a bit last night\this morning. I was in the mood for the Mozart Violin Concertos and Sinfonia Concertante but I thought I'd skip the absolutely delightful Anne-Sophie Mutter recording that has become my standard and listen to my old set which features Arthur Grumiaux playing the solo violin (Arrigo Pelliccia joins in on viola in the Sinfonia Concertante). Sir Colin Davis leads the London Symphony Orchestra.









Went next with Franz Berwald's Symphonies No. 3 & 4 along with the Piano Concerto. Okko Kamu led the Helsingborg Symphony Orchestra and the soloist in the Piano Concerto was Niklas Sivelov. Must listen to this one again soon!









Found this one at the used bookstore for $1.95. Dvorak's Symphony No. 9 'From the New World' and the Carnival Overture along with Smetana's Bartered Bride Overture and Weinberger's Polka and Fugue from Schwanda. Fritz Reiner led the Chicago Symphony Orchestra.









Finishing out with more Violin Concertos, this time Concertos by Louis Spohr. Ulf Hoelscher solos in the Violin Concertos WoO 12, No. 3 & No. 6. The Berlin Radio Symphony Orchestra is under the baton of Christian Frohlich.


----------



## bejart

Alessandro Scarlatti (1660-1725): Double Concerto in G Minor

Modo Antiquo -- Federico Maria Sardelli and Ugo Galasso, recorders


----------



## pmsummer

FANTASIA FOR THE VIOLS
_1680_
*Henry Purcell*
Hespèrion XX
Jordi Savall

Astrée


----------



## Selby

Starting the morning off with a couple 'pleasant' favourites:

Wolfie Mozart
Clarinet Quintet in A major, K. 581, "Stadler" (1789)
Quatuor Mosaïques
Wolfgang Meyer, clarinet

Gabe Fauré
String Quartet in E minor, Op. 121 (1924)
Quatuor Ebène


----------



## shadowdancer

Selby said:


> Wolfie Mozart
> Clarinet Quintet in A major, K. 581, "Stadler" (1789)
> Quatuor Mosaïques
> Wolfgang Meyer, clarinet
> View attachment 70715


Great disc! Really fine recording...


----------



## jim prideaux

Dvorak 5th performed by Gunzenhauser and the Slovak P.O.

a break in proceedings at work so i pod time......have alternate recordings of this work at home (Belohlavek) and this is hardly a big name recording (Naxos) but I have had this for a while and often find myself returning to it.......there are aspects of the final movement (the less dramatic sections) that I find particularly attractive and to me the whole work is evidence that Dvorak is not just all about the better known later symphonies.


----------



## MrTortoise

My nightcap










Alban Berg
Three Pieces for Orchestra

The Bavarian Radio Orchestra
Colin Davis, cond.

And to start a sunny day here in Tennessee










Arnold Bax
Summer Music

Royal Scottish National Orchestra
David Lloyd-Jones cond.


----------



## Pugg

​*Massenet : Le Cid *
Domingo/ Bumbry/ Plishka .


----------



## Vasks

_On vinyl_

*Glinka - Overture to "Russlan & Ludmilla" (Ormandy/Clumbia)
Shostakovich - Violin Sonata (Oistrakh & Richter/Melodiya Angel)*


----------



## Vaneyes

For *Gibbons* death day (1625).


----------



## Morimur

*Michael Hersch - (2014) Images from a Closed Ward (Blair String Quartet)*












> "[W]renchingly sad in corresponding ways to the bleak imagery Mazur so movingly puts before us. Tempos are mostly quite slow, dirge-like at times. There are strident assertions well beyond perceived tonality and there are quieter, more tender, regretful and a bit more tonal landscapes, both ends capturing the shifting moods of the inmates and Mazur's portrayals. … This is extraordinarily expressive High Modern music, perhaps something like Morton Feldman on an overdose of Belladonna. … It is masterful music and the Blair Quartet tackle the extremes of expression with excellent artistry. Surely this is some of the darkest string quartet music to be found. Nevertheless the kind of transcendence that well-composed music contains makes it not just bearable, but rather extraordinary, a music filled with humane compassion as well as despair. … Michael Hersch is a phenomena." -Greg Edwards, Gapplegate Classical-Modern Music Review


Those with a penchant for high modernism should lend their ears to the work of Michael Hersch. You will not be disappointed.

*WARNING: NOT FOR SISSIES.*


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Schubert quartets.*


----------



## Figleaf

*Jean Noté Volume 2 - Malibran CDR MR706*










Really beautiful collection of recordings by one of the greatest voices of all time. Some of the repertoire is the same as on volume 1, but the recordings are different, being made originally for the Gramophone Company rather than Odeon. The Gramophone recordings benefit from a more reticent orchestral accompaniment than Odeon's distractingly loud brass band, and this is a good thing. All Noté's recordings are interesting, but the highlight for me is probably Massenet's lovely 'Chant provençal', which is interesting to compare with the performance by his great predecessor Jean Lassalle, who is subtler but no more passionate or vocally splendid than Noté. It's a tremendous CD, and now I've probably got all of his recordings that are available on CD. Let's hope that more reissues will follow!


----------



## jim prideaux

Dvorak-5th Symphony, Scherzo Capriccioso and Othello Overture performed by Oslo P.O. conducted by Mariss Jansons

sometimes the 5th just hits the spot!


----------



## brotagonist

brotagonist said:


> You [Mahlerian] do seem to come back to Reger regularly. Did you not, some months back, say that you didn't like him? He's another composer I've barely heard. In fact, I believe I have only ever heard 3 of his Violin Sonatas (which I liked!).


I have a very good memory, Mahlerian  I recall you saying this not long after I first joined a few years back. The TC search is pathetic, but I found it via google:

"Whenever I listen to Reger, it reminds me of Schoenberg without the genius. Thick and contrapuntal, but to what end?"


----------



## brotagonist

Would you expect otherwise? I'm listening to Beethoven's Second Symphony (Leibowitz/Royal Philharmonic) and I haven't followed the colour codes  I chose it just for them, too!


----------



## Blancrocher

via spotify:

Liszt: Harmonies Poétiques et Religieuses, etc. (Amoyel)

It's been years since I had listened to this music, but I enjoyed it more than I had in the past. I'm going to acquire a copy again and see how it wears. Good performance from Amoyel, but after a little exploring of other pianists on Youtube I think I've decided on Ciccolini.


----------



## Mahlerian

brotagonist said:


> You do seem to come back to Reger regularly. Did you not, some months back, say that you didn't like him? He's another composer I've barely heard. In fact, I believe I have only ever heard 3 of his Violin Sonatas (which I liked!).


I do, yes. I think I have something of a love-hate relationship with his music, and it has grown on me as I get to know it better. Roger Sessions is another I've called "Schoenberg without the genius," and another composer I have something of a love-hate relationship with. Just goes to show that all of our tastes do evolve over time.

I would recommend Reger's String Quartets and Clarinet Quintet, if you haven't heard them yet.

Vaughan Williams: Serenade to Music (choral version), Fantasia on a Theme by Thomas Tallis, Job - A Masque for Dancing
Royal Festival Orchestra and Choir, BBC Symphony Orchestra, cond. Boult









Coming to the end of this set (only The Pilgrim's Progress remains), we have another group of recordings from the 1940s. The sound quality is actually quite good, and even though these works are duplicated in stereo in later recordings on this set, it's worth it to have these recordings for the fine performances.


----------



## brotagonist

Mahlerian said:


> I do, yes. I think I have something of a love-hate relationship with his music, and it has grown on me as I get to know it better. Roger Sessions is another I've called "Schoenberg without the genius," and another composer I have something of a love-hate relationship with. Just goes to show that all of our tastes do evolve over time.
> 
> I would recommend Reger's String Quartets and Clarinet Quintet, if you haven't heard them yet.


I hope you didn't feel you were being put in the spot  I was interested, since I know next to nothing by Reger, except the 3 Violin Sonatas that I had enjoyed, and have been considering exploring some of his works.

The SQs and the Clarinet Quintet sound interesting and I will listen to some later today!  (Yes, the sun is shining and I am deciding how best to indulge myself in its glory.)


----------



## millionrainbows

Kevin Pearson said:


> With the revived Allan Pettersson thread I could not stop thinking about his symphonies and so decided this evening to listen to two versions of the 7th. The CPO and the BIS recordings respectively. Having listened to the CPO by itself I honestly thought it was a pretty good recording but when you compare it to the BIS version by Leif Segerstam there is a pretty big difference in performance and even sound quality. The pacing of the Segerstam seems just right. The tension the symphony requires builds quite well. People have said his music is dark and depressing. I do find it dark but not depressing. It grabs your interest with intensity and doesn't let you go. Even the final slow fade out of the work you kind of wish there was more. This is a brilliant work and worthy of a hearing by anyone who likes modern classical. It will have you on the edge of your seat. Just thrilling!


Hey, man, Pettersson is WINTER music, seeking solace in hot beverages! :lol: Yes, his music is dark.


----------



## millionrainbows

I always thought she was wearing a sailor's shirt, until I noticed that they were flourishes of the lettering. Oh, well, it will always be a sailor's shirt to me.


----------



## EDaddy

Checking a little Bach, Jr. Not bad for a beginner.


----------



## jim prideaux

first listen to Sakari Oramo and the Royal Stockholm P.O. in performances of Schumann 1st and 2nd Symphonies.....


----------



## millionrainbows

Milton Babbitt: String Quartet No. 3 (1970). Fine Arts Quartet (Music & Arts). This is music that doesn't pretend to be anything other than what it is. What is it? Good question. Serial, for sure. Babbitt helped bring Schoenberg's undeveloped, contradictory, and often un-workable 12-tone row system into the future, and paved the way to develop a set of general principles to make the clunky, ill-defined, and vague tone-row system workable and viable as a language. A tone row by itself, even with all its transposed, inverted and retrograded versions, is still just a line of pitches. To say these are 'thematic' is to be way too limiting of the possibilities of composition, because, after all, we still have to have 'harmony' and a vertical dimension which interplays with the contrapuntal, horizontal dimension _(this is commonly called *music*)_, and this needs to be more than simply stacking and staggering the different rows.

So Babbitt knew he had to find some other expanded meaning in these rows, something that expanded the relations, that went beyond mere ordering and "thematic" elements.

So, *he cheated*, just like Schoenberg and all the others who attempted using the 12-tone system, and started using the divisions and *UN-*ordered subsets of the rows, finding commonalities among hexachords in the rows, and trying to control, somewhat, and predict, somewhat, exactly what symmetries could be exploited, and what new relations could be made within these row forms. Thus, we see the row as it really is: an abstraction, a blueprint, a specification, a set of intervallic relations, as subsets of harmonic arrays and sonorities, as merely a reference to greater things, not a limitation or a strait-jacket. In short, the birth of set theory, as we know it.

Then Babbitt emerges as the objective composer he is, representing the quadrivium.

Even this string quartet sounds like his electronic music, to me; yes, I can hear it, as sounds and durations being treated just for what they are; as areas of similarities... The pitch indefinite in places, even obscured, by pizzicato plucks, electronic-sounding in themselves, and long, sustained pitches with no vibrato, representing not 'emotion', but duration.

Everything is what it is; but what is it?


----------



## Eramirez156

*Fritz Reiner* and the *Pittsburgh Symphony Orchestra * with*Carol Brice
Mahler: Lieder eines Fahrenden Gesellen*









The cover of the original 78s release


----------



## Haydn man

Currently listening to the Divertimento for Strings
I first became aware of this set when exploring recommendations made by others here on TC
Bartok has taken a while to get used to but has rewarded repeated listening and I am enjoying the current piece. Good recording also


----------



## Eramirez156

CD 31 of the *Decca Wiener Philhamoniker* box set
*Anton Bruckner: Symphony no. 2
Horst Stein*









The cover of the original LP from the box set booklet.


----------



## opus55

Joseph-Guy Ropartz (June 15, 1864 - November 22, 1955)

Symphony No. 1

_Orchestre Symphonique et Lyrique de Nancy
Sebastian Lang-Lessing_










Romantic symphony with coffee in the afternoon. Thanks, Kev.


----------



## SiegendesLicht

*Richard Wagner*- Tristan und Isolde, performed by Karl Böhm and the orchestra of the Bayreuth Festival.


----------



## jim prideaux

Dvorak 4th and 5th Symphonies performed by the Czech Phil. conducted by Jiri Belohlavek......


----------



## Eramirez156

CD one from the three CD set from *Marston*









*Mahler's Decade in Vienna
Singers of the Court Opera 1897-1907
*

Recordings by singers who sang under Mahlers baton at the Court Opera


----------



## EDaddy

My first time ever hearing this symphony and WOW. Epic! Maybe Bax's crowning achievement? The jury's still out (although I still think I like his 3rd and 7th symphonies best so far).


----------



## Guest

Handel's OP.6 in glorious analog sound.


----------



## AClockworkOrange

Presently listening to *Haydn: Sonata for Piano in G Minor *performed by Sviatoslav Richter (Piano). It is my first listen to this recording and I am very impressed.


----------



## brotagonist

I just listened (between alternating sunshine and ominous black clouds) to:

Max Reger Clarinet Quintet
Rudolph Gall, Keller Quartett

Hmmm  I think it was in the first movement, there was a waltz or polka that I felt was just too literal, making me perceive the movement as too light and not serious enough. As the movements continued, however, I was drawn in to the still somewhat light and cheerful mood, but with the awareness that there's more going on here than I directly perceive. Having read a tiny bit about Reger, I was aware that he was heavily into counterpoint and I started to try to listen more acutely with this in mind as the movements passed by. Reger's period is exactly the one that has produced so much music that I cherish and his interest in Bach gives it a unique slant. I am intrigued and intend to hear more of his music.


----------



## Mahlerian

Stravinsky: Symphony of Psalms, Symphony in C
Columbia Symphony Orchestra, CBC Symphony Orchestra, cond. Stravinsky


----------



## D Smith

Liszt: Etudes D'Exécution Transcendante performed by Alice Sara Ott. Kudos to her for performing these, and at such a young age. Her technique is great and I enjoyed listening. However, Arrau still does these to perfection, IMO, and brings so much to the table. Perhaps when Ott tackles them again later in her career she will too.


----------



## Guest

Ligeti
Etudes

Fredrik Ullen.


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

F. J. Haydn - String Quartet Op. 76 No. 1 in G Major; String Quartet Op. 76 No. 2 in D minor, 'Fifths'; String Quartet Op. 76 No. 3 in C Major, 'Emperor' (Takács Quartet).









Very fluid, graceful and powerful playing. Really like these versions.


----------



## brotagonist

Is it a sunny day with periods of cloudiness? Is it a cloudy day with periods of sunshine? 

While I decide whether I should go out for a jog, I've got more clarinet listening to do 








Weber Clarinet Concerti 1 & 2; Concertino
Pay/Age of Enlightenment

This is another one that stumps me. I never know what it is... until I'm well into it. But I like it  Weber was a surprising composer. Either I don't know enough about the Classical period (true) or else he was way ahead of his time (didn't we conclude that nobody knows what that is? ).


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1994, 2010.








View attachment 70740


----------



## Vaneyes

HaydnBearstheClock said:


> F. J. Haydn - String Quartet Op. 76 No. 1 in G Major; String Quartet Op. 76 No. 2 in D minor, 'Fifths'; String Quartet Op. 76 No. 3 in C Major, 'Emperor' (Takács Quartet).
> 
> View attachment 70738
> 
> 
> Very fluid, graceful and powerful playing. Really like these versions.


HBTC, if you hadta choose one Op. 76?


----------



## Vaneyes

Sid James said:


> This week its been these:
> 
> *Bruch* _Violin Concerto #1 & Scottish Fantasy_
> - Arthur Grumiaux/New PO/Heinz Wallberg - Eloquence
> 
> *J. Strauss II* _Famous waltzes, polkas, etc_
> - Vienna PO/Karl Bohm - DGG
> 
> *Gershwin* _An American in Paris_
> - San Francisco SO/Seiji Ozawa - DGG
> 
> *Boccherini *
> _Guitar Quintets 7 & 9 "Il Ritirata di Madrid"
> String Quintet in E major, Op. 11 #5_
> - Zoltan Tokos/Danubius SQ/Gyorge Eder - Naxos
> 
> Feature disc:
> 
> *Rolf Liebermann*
> _Furioso for orch.
> Concerto for jazz band & symphony orch.
> Geigy Festival Concerto for snare drum & orch.
> Les Echanges (Symphonie) for percussion
> Medea-Monolog (Cantata) for soprano, choir & orch_.
> - Soloists with Bremen PO/Gunter Neuhold - Naxos
> 
> "Call me simply a musician," said *Rolf Liebermann*, whose music is an eclectic mix of folk, jazz and classical. This disc presents just over an hour of music, composed from the 1940's to the '90's. The *Concerto for Jazz Band & Orchestra* is my favourite, originally it involved Kurt Edelhagen's band, one of Europe's finest. The *Furioso* would seem a good punchy intro to a concert, while *Les Echanges* has a similar feel to Varese's Ionisation. These pieces are quite light and have elements similar to third stream and minimalism to come later. Only the *Medea-Monolog *is dark and angsty, sounding similar to Berg, and no surprises that Liebermann was one of the people behind the belated premiere of Lulu.


Goodta see yuh back, Sid...but I thought it might be something from Offenbach. :tiphat:


----------



## pmsummer

Morimur said:


>





> This is extraordinarily expressive High Modern music, perhaps something like Morton Feldman on an overdose of Belladonna.


My, that's certainly high praise.

;-)


----------



## calvinpv

Every once and a while, I'll come back to Ashkenazy's set of Scriabin sonatas. These are by far my favorite sonatas ever written, and I consider this recording to be the most consistent, as far as complete sets go. I recommend in particular his renditions of sonatas 5-10:









Also listened to some Schnittke chamber music:


----------



## Guest

After purchasing several fantastic Baroque era recordings on the Agogique label, I was curious to hear one of their Romantic era renderings, and this one is certainly fine. I had not heard any of Onslow's music before, and while it doesn't plumb the depths of a Beethoven or Brhams, it is very well crafted and enjoyable. Fantastic sound, too. By the way, if the strings sound steely, then there's something wrong with your system: they use gut strings! (and no vibrato...)


----------



## MoonlightSonata

Bizet, _Carmen Fantasy_
So much melody!


----------



## pmsummer

HIS MAJESTY'S HARPER
_Airs & Dances, Fancies & Farewells, from the Royal Courts of 17th-century England_
*John Dowland, William Byrd, Cormack MacDermott, Jean le Flelle*
Andrew Lawrence-King - baroque harps

Deutsche Harmonia Mundi


----------



## brotagonist

While I prepare supper, I am hearing a late work by:

Max Reger String Quartet 5
Tel-Aviv-Quartett


----------



## bejart

Luigi Gatti (1740-1817): Bassoon Concerto in F Major

Fausto Pedretti conducting the Orchstra da Camara del Conservatorio di Music di Mantova -- Stefano Canuti, bassoon


----------



## brotagonist

While I eat supper :lol:

Reger An die Hoffnung (To Hope)
Iris Vermillion, Peter Stamm

Reger Träume am Kamin (Fireside Reveries) 1-3 of 12
Konstantin Semilakovs

Reger Romantic Suite
Salonen/SO des Südwestfunks

Update: Obviously, I'm enjoying his music, or I wouldn't have continued this long, but it's the Romantic Suite that is the first one that is starting to be a real wow! for me. Well, maybe that was overstated  but it is very pleasant.


----------



## brotagonist

I'm collecting a lot of likes on Reger, so I think, to be fair  I'll double up the next two 

Reger Piano Concerto (Segerstam/Norrköping)
Reger Sinfonietta (Siering, Bongartz/Dresden)


----------



## Weston

Morimur said:


> *Michael Hersch - (2014) Images from a Closed Ward (Blair String Quartet) *
> 
> Those with a penchant for high modernism should lend their ears to the work of Michael Hersch. You will not be disappointed.
> 
> *WARNING: NOT FOR SISSIES.*


Cool! In my day job I sometimes pay bills for the Blair School of Music (and presumably the Blair String Quartet as well). So I'd love to hunt this up to support the home team -- assuming I'm man enough!.


----------



## Vaneyes

A new arrival, recorded 2006.


----------



## opus55

Grieg: Violin Sonatas Nos. 1-3










Reminds me of Schumann stylistically.


----------



## Weston

jim prideaux said:


> Dvorak 4th and 5th Symphonies performed by the Czech Phil. conducted by Jiri Belohlavek......


Jim, I think you should consider giving the Dvorak 5th a try once in a while.  You might enjoy it.


----------



## Weston

*Let's be Francophiles*

*Ravel: Rapsodie espagnole*
Geoffrey Simon / The Philharmonia










This sounds highly exotic but I can easily hear the traditional Spanish forms. These four vignettes feel so ephemeral, they are gone before one can become acquainted. I hear distant echoes of _Bolero_ in the 4th section, _Feria_.

*Yves Ramette: Symphony No. 5, "Hymn for Life" In Memory of Arthur Honegger, Op. 15*
Jan Stulen / Netherlands Radio Philharmonic Orchestra










I've championed this composer a few times, but this work is one I'm not too familiar with. Ominous portents abound. I am reminded of Shostakovich at times. The second movement lightens up a little but retains an undertone of danger and mischief. I'm finding it highly entertaining with easily grasped recurring themes. (And now I guess I _am_ more familiar with it.)

*Dutilleux: Mystère de l'instant pour cordes, cymbalum et percussion*
Heinz Holliger / Lausanne Chamber Orchestra










This is more grim or at least introspective music, quite a departure from the Debussy, Ravel and Poulenc that first comes to my mind when I think of music from France. The dulcimer (or cymbalum) adds an unexpected timbre to the proceedings. And the seemingly endless glissandi in the -- development? -- section are a must hear. I am left wanting more of this.

Three really excellent pieces tonight. I'm glad my random selection method started me off on this France related playlist.


----------



## Eramirez156

Even more historical Wagner, from the San Francisco Opera,*Die Walkure- Act Two*









Conductor:Fritz Reiner
Siegmund: Lauritz Melchior
Sieglinde: Lotte Lehmann
Wotan:Friedrich Schorr
Brünnhilde: Kirsten Flagstad
Hunding:Emanuel List
Fricka: Kathryn Meisle

13 November 1936


----------



## Pugg

​*Mozart*: piano concertos 16&19

*Géza Anda*


----------



## senza sordino

Mahler Song of the Earth
View attachment 70746

Dvorak American, Tchaikovsky No 1, Borodin No 2 String Quartets
View attachment 70747

Brahms Violin Sonatas
View attachment 70748

Smetena no 1, Janacek No 1&2 String Quartets
View attachment 70749

Kreisler violin music (all the usual suspects)
View attachment 70750


----------



## brotagonist

Now I can say it: Reger's Sinfonietta blew me away! It brings in Bach and Beethoven, organ music and...? Wow!

The Romantic Suite and the Piano Concerto are later orchestral works. They surprised me, too, by being very pastoral and calm. I thought the Romantic Suite was very pretty—it had me in its spell, but as the piece continued on, I wasn't so sure. It just seemed too pretty and I couldn't sense much else happening. Then, the Piano Concerto came on and I thought it was sounding similar to the former, but as the piece wore on, I thought there was something enchanted and mysterious about the music. There is something going on there beneath the surface that I have to explore again, now that I have heard Reger's Sinfonietta.

This is a composer who sounds a bit light and superficial at first, but I think that repeated listening would reveal a lot of depth. I am intrigued. But, this is enough for tonight


----------



## Pugg

* Schubert : Octet*
Kremer and friends


----------



## Itullian

Ludwig van Beethoven: Missa Solemnis in D Op. 123 
Amsterdam Concertgebouw Orchestra / Leonard Bernstein 
DG 413 780-2 
KUSC.ORG


----------



## Guest

*New Stuff*

Some new music for me:








Langgaard: Music of the Spheres, etc; Dausgaard, etc (Dacapo)
I quite liked the Music of the Spheres (1918). Someone who would know please tell me -- does this sound like Ligetti? Apparently Ligetti thought so.








Bantock: Hebridean & Celtic Symphonies; Royal Philharmonic Orchestra & Vernon Handley
Enjoyable, acccessible music. Back in romantic territory.








Koechlin: The Jungle Book; David Zinman: Berlin Radio Symphony Orchestra
Glad to finally get my hands on this rarity!


----------



## Guest

*Comfy Stuff*

And some older favorites:








La Belle Époque: Songs of Reynaldo Hahn; Susan Graham, Roger Vignoles
Wonderful French chancons.








Saint-Saëns: Le Carnaval Des Animaux, etc; Capuçon/Capuçon/Braley/Pahud
Definitely my favorite version of this chestnut. The other works on the album are also very enjoyable.








Principal Trumpet; Philip Smith & New York Philharmonic
Good stuff! Sounds a bit jazzy.


----------



## Itullian

Maurice Ravel: String Quartet in F 
Melos Quartet 
DG 419 750-2 
KUSC.ORG


----------



## Jeff W

*In which Jeff listens to Beethoven (chamber arrangement style!)*

'Sup TC! Fiancée fell asleep early while I am still full of energy... Time for Beethoven!









Listening to chamber arrangements (by Beethoven himself!) of two bigger Beethoven works, the Piano Concerto No. 4 and (as part of the Saturday Symphonies tradition (as part of my twofer)) the Symphony No. 2.

The Piano Concerto No. 4 is arranged for piano and string quintet and the players are Robert Levin (fortepiano), Peter Hanson and Lucy Howard (violins), Alan George and Annette Isserliss (violas) and David Watkin (violincello).

The Symphony No. 2 is arranged for piano trio. The players are Robert Levin (fortepiano), Peter Hanson (violin) and David Watkin (violincello).


----------



## Itullian

Edvard Grieg: Peer Gynt: Incidental Music 
Royal Philharmonic / Sir Thomas Beecham 
Beecham Choral
EMI 69039 
KUSC.ORG


----------



## Pugg

​J.Strauss : Die Fledermaus.
Popp/Baltsa/ Lind/ Domingo/ Seifert and many others.
Very nice on a sunny Saturday morning.:tiphat:


----------



## ArtMusic

A very glorious stage production. But a lot of arias were *cut* so the whole duration was about two hours. It should have been three hours I think.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Beautiful morning here in London, and I'm starting the day with Emmanelle Haim's splendid recording of Monteverdi's *L'Orfeo* with a superb, all-star cast.


----------



## Jeff W

*In which there was a thunderstorm*

So, unscheduled wakefulness has happened. A thunderstorm has rolled through the Albany area that awakened the fiancee and I. She has been able to get back to sleep but, alas, I am now wide awake. I used to live in Omaha, Nebraska for crying out loud! A little thunderstorm shouldn't wake me up like this! Oh well, time for music and more specifically, Beethoven.









Beethoven's Symphonies No. 2 (for Saturday Symphonies listening) and No. 6 (because of a thunderstorm). Christopher Hogwood led the Academy of Ancient Music.

Addendum:

Enough Beethoven, time for Symphonycast!

The Sydney Symphony Orchestra, under the baton of Thomas Sondergard, plays:

STENHAMMAR
Excelsior!, Op. 13

PROKOFIEV
Violin Concerto No. 2, Op. 63 (James Ehnes, violin)

TCHAIKOVSKY
Symphony No. 5, Op. 64

Listening link. Does anyone ever listen to these besides me?


----------



## schigolch




----------



## Ingélou

I'm listening to a compilation of Medieval Music from Spain by the Ivory Consort:





A glorious blend of medieval - Spanish - Moorish - and even Celtic cadences: I'm in love again!


----------



## Eramirez156

Up very early this morning, tried going back to bed, no use. So let us begin the day.
*Gerald Finzi- Eclogue*
_Martin Jones
English String Orchestra
William Boughton_


----------



## Blancrocher

Laura Alvini playing keyboard works by Frescobaldi


----------



## Pugg

​
*Verdi: Otello*
1961 recording (Herbert von Karajan)


----------



## Eramirez156

Just finished watching








*
Kathleen Ferrier - An Ordinary Diva*


----------



## pmsummer

Morimur said:


> Those with a penchant for high modernism should lend their ears to the work of Michael Hersch. You will not be disappointed.
> 
> *WARNING: NOT FOR SISSIES.*


...and ordered. Probably 'Music to play when the wife is away'.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Handel's study of the destructive force of jealousy. Excellent performance with a stellar cast and Les Musiciens du Louvre under Mark Minkowski.


----------



## bejart

JS Bach: Goldberg Variations, BWV 988

Murray Perahia, piano


----------



## EDaddy

Back at it with Bax's 6th again. Thoroughly engrossed.


----------



## jim prideaux

Haydn-99th and 100th symphonies-Fischer and the Austro Hungarian Haydn Orch.


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

Vaneyes said:


> HBTC, if you hadta choose one Op. 76?


Hmm, if I had to ... hehe. Well, I'm still 'going through' this Takács set - I actually enjoy the hall-effect on this disc, it adds another dimension to the sound and this music is intended to be played in such locations. The Fifths Quartet on this disc is probably the best I've heard so far. This set might make it to the top of my list eventually - the playing style is so fluid and graceful. The Eder Quartet has a similar style on their disc containing Nos. 2-4 and is recorded without a hall-effect. I would highly recommend that recording as well. I'd rank the Tokyo String Quartet version above the Amadeus Quartet, which to me sounds somewhat rushed. There's some fine playing there, but the way they played Nos. 5 and 6 isn't convincing, imo. I'd rank the Buchberger Quartet disc at about the same level as the Amadeus Quartet - the period sound may just not be the best for the Op. 76 style, which benefits from modern instruments, just as Haydn's London Symphonies do, imo.


----------



## bejart

Gaetano Donizetti (1797-1848): String Quartet No.14 in D Major

The Revolutionary Drawing Room: Graham Cracknell and Adrian Butterfield, violins -- Judith Tarling, viola - Angela East, cello


----------



## Vasks

_A collection of Sibelius songs_


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Stockhausen, Oktophonie.*


----------



## MrTortoise

EDaddy said:


> View attachment 70737
> 
> 
> My first time ever hearing this symphony and WOW. Epic! Maybe Bax's crowning achievement? The jury's still out (although I still think I like his 3rd and 7th symphonies best so far).


Bax's 6th was a surprising work for me. I had such different expectations from what the music revealed. This music enchants me!


----------



## brotagonist

Time ran out last night, but I had wanted to hear some of Max Reger's organ works. Thus, I have chosen a few this morning, one with orchestra, a piece because of it's unusual instrumental pairing, and the sonata I had wanted to hear 

Reger Symphonische Fantasie "Inferno Fantasie" (Roberto Marini)
Reger Der geigende Eremit N[SUP]o[/SUP].1 for viola and organ (Barinov, Mishchenko)
Reger Organ Sonata N[SUP]o[/SUP].2 (unclear or undefined; Herr Schönheit?)


----------



## brotagonist

HaydnBearstheClock said:


> ...this Takács set - I actually enjoy the hall-effect on this disc, it adds another dimension to the sound and this music is intended to be played in such locations.


You took the words right out of my mouth: she's a beaut'! I'm glad I lucked out with my choice. Heha!


----------



## MrTortoise

Weston said:


> Cool! In my day job I sometimes pay bills for the Blair School of Music (and presumably the Blair String Quartet as well). So I'd love to hunt this up to support the home team -- assuming I'm man enough!.


Just ordered this from amazon. It's been a long time since I've seen the Blair Quartet, looking forward to seeing who the current lineup is on the CD and hearing Hersch's music for the first time.

And I'll give fair warning to the group to avert their eyes while I gird up my loins before listening


----------



## Pugg

​*Verdi : Ernani.
L.Price/ Bergonzi* /Sereni / Flagello.
Maestro Schippers conducting :tiphat:


----------



## Mahlerian

Saturday Symphony:
Beethoven: Symphony No. 2 in D
Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra, cond. Cluytens


----------



## MrTortoise

pmsummer said:


> My, that's certainly high praise.
> 
> ;-)





Jeff W said:


> So, unscheduled wakefulness has happened. A thunderstorm has rolled through the Albany area that awakened the fiancee and I. She has been able to get back to sleep but, alas, I am now wide awake. I used to live in Omaha, Nebraska for crying out loud! A little thunderstorm shouldn't wake me up like this! Oh well, time for music and more specifically, Beethoven.
> 
> View attachment 70763
> 
> 
> Beethoven's Symphonies No. 2 (for Saturday Symphonies listening) and No. 6 (because of a thunderstorm). Christopher Hogwood led the Academy of Ancient Music.
> 
> Addendum:
> 
> Enough Beethoven, time for Symphonycast!
> 
> The Sydney Symphony Orchestra, under the baton of Thomas Sondergard, plays:
> 
> STENHAMMAR
> Excelsior!, Op. 13
> 
> PROKOFIEV
> Violin Concerto No. 2, Op. 63 (James Ehnes, violin)
> 
> TCHAIKOVSKY
> Symphony No. 5, Op. 64
> 
> Listening link. Does anyone ever listen to these besides me?


Until my public radio station decided to 'upgrade' to a talk radio format I listened to Symphony Cast every week. Thanks for posting the link. I will put it back into my listening rotation.


----------



## EDaddy

MrTortoise said:


> Bax's 6th was a surprising work for me. I had such different expectations from what the music revealed. This music enchants me!


Yes, it's really something.


----------



## Kevin Pearson

Jeff W said:


> So, unscheduled wakefulness has happened. A thunderstorm has rolled through the Albany area that awakened the fiancee and I. She has been able to get back to sleep but, alas, I am now wide awake. I used to live in Omaha, Nebraska for crying out loud! A little thunderstorm shouldn't wake me up like this! Oh well, time for music and more specifically, Beethoven.
> 
> View attachment 70763
> 
> 
> Beethoven's Symphonies No. 2 (for Saturday Symphonies listening) and No. 6 (because of a thunderstorm). Christopher Hogwood led the Academy of Ancient Music.
> 
> Addendum:
> 
> Enough Beethoven, time for Symphonycast!
> 
> The Sydney Symphony Orchestra, under the baton of Thomas Sondergard, plays:
> 
> STENHAMMAR
> Excelsior!, Op. 13
> 
> PROKOFIEV
> Violin Concerto No. 2, Op. 63 (James Ehnes, violin)
> 
> TCHAIKOVSKY
> Symphony No. 5, Op. 64
> 
> Listening link. Does anyone ever listen to these besides me?


Yes...I enjoy Symphony Cast but often forget to listen to it because there's just so much to listen to. I do enjoy it though.

This morning trying to wake up by playing Nielsen's 1st Symphony quite loudly. The last movement is rather invigorating.  This is the version:










Kevin


----------



## D Smith

For Saturday Symphony; Beethoven's 2nd performed by Bernstein/NYP. This is a great performance in a generally great complete set from the 1960's. Lots of energy and life, and the Philharmonic sounds fantastic. Works for me!


----------



## jim prideaux

William Alwyn-Overture to a Masque performed by Hickox and the LSO........yes it might be a 'minor' and relatively brief piece but it really is 'bang on'-reminds me of Walton-Johannesburg thingy!


----------



## Vronsky

*Igor Stravinsky -- Symphony of Psalms · Symphony in C*









Igor Stravinsky, The CBC Symphony Orchestra, The Festival Singers of Toronto -- Symphony of Psalms *·* Symphony in C


----------



## Kevin Pearson

More rousing music. David Diamond's Symphony No. 1 is one of my favorites. I don't listen to it nearly enough and I must say that I think Diamond is not as well known as he should be.










Kevin


----------



## Blancrocher

Pierre Hantaï playing Bach's Goldberg Variations, in a performance at the Accademia di Francia, Villa Medici, Rome (2000)


----------



## MrTortoise

Carl Nielsen
Symphony No. 4 'The Inextinguishable'

San Francisco Symphony Orchestra
Herbert Blomstedt, cond.










Stephan J. Albert
Into Eclipse, Song cycle for tenor and chamber ensemble or orchestra

Stephen Oosting, tenor
Eastman Musica Nova
Sydney Hodkinson, cond.


----------



## bejart

Beethoven: Piano Concerto No.3 in C Minor, Op.37

James Levine conducting the Chicago Symphony Orchestra -- Alfred Brendel, piano


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Bartok, Concerto for Orchestra*

Oh, wow. This isn't Bernstein (which someone describe as too much Hungarian goulash). This one is tightly wound and driven.


----------



## Easy Goer

Ernesto Lecuona: The Complete Piano Music, Volume 1 - Polish National Radio Symphony Orchestra Michael Bartos, Thomas Tirino Piano


----------



## George O

Jean Barraqué (1928-1973)

Séquence (1950-1955)

Chant après Chant (1966)

Josephine Nendick, soprano
Noēl Lee, piano
Les Percussions de Copenhague
Membres de l'Ensemble Prisma 
Tamas Vetc, director

on Astrée (France), from circa 1983
released on Valois in 1970
recorded 1969


----------



## bejart

Giovanni Battista Viotti (1755-1824): Flute Quartet in C Minor, Op.22, No.2

Gian-Luca Petrucci on flute with members of the Kodaly String Quartet: Tamas Szabo, violin -- Gabor Rac, viola -- Janos Devich, cello


----------



## tortkis

JACK Quartet plays áltaVoz composers (New Focus Recordings)








Felipe Lara (b. 1979, Brazil): Tran(slate) (2008)
José Luis-Hurtado (b. 1975, Mexico): L'ardito e quasi stridente gesto (2006)
Mauricio Pauly (b. 1976, Costa Rica): Every new volition a mercurial swerve (2009)
Jorge Villavicencio Grossmann (b. 1973, Peru/Brazil): String Quartet no. 3 música fúnebre y nocturna (2009)

áltaVoz composers website

A collection of very good string quartet works by Latin American emigré composers. The works of Lara, Luis-Hurtado (tense & sharp; I like it the most), and Pauly are fairly avant-garde. The Grossmann's work sounds rather late/neo Romantic.


----------



## isorhythm

Inspired by the Karajan thread









Schoenberg, Variations for Orchestra, Op. 31.

"Modernism" be damned, Karajan just pretends this is Strauss, and it works.


----------



## Guest

Disc number 5 of 6...wow, I've never heard most of these, and some sound crazy hard to play--more flamboyantly virtuosic than most others I've heard.


----------



## DaveS

Dvorak Symphony #5 in F, Op.76 (not the New World)
London SO
Istavan Kertesz, cond.

via Spotify


----------



## MrTortoise

Manxfeeder said:


> *Bartok, Concerto for Orchestra*
> 
> Oh, wow. This isn't Bernstein (which someone describe as too much Hungarian goulash). This one is tightly wound and driven.
> 
> View attachment 70777


I have Solti, Boulez, and Ozawz, and Solti by far is my favorite. After listening to the 3 recordings back to back Solti 'plays' the Concerto while the other two merely interpret. It is a thrilling listening experience.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Pure hokum of course, but very enjoyable hokum and Fleming is in her element in a role totally suited to her gifts. Two and a half hours of hedonistic gorgeousness.


----------



## nightscape

Prokofiev - Romeo and Juliet (full ballet), Ozawa/BSO


----------



## MrTortoise

Tomaso Albinoni
Concerti Grosso, Op. 9, Nos. 7 - 12

The Academy of Ancient Music
Christopher Hogwood, cond.


----------



## DaveS

My contribution, though rarely, for the Saturday symphony, even if it is Saturday afternoon.
Philharmonia Orchestra; Eduard Van Beinum, cond.
#7 is also on the disc, so I'll probably continue on with that.


----------



## Selby

Alan Hovhaness (1911-2000)

Symphony No. 19, Op. 217, "Vishnu" (1966) 
Hovhaness cond. Sevan Philharmonic (1990)









I'm inclined to call this Hovhaness' masterpiece and see it as a companion piece to Per Nørgård's masterful Symphony No. 3 (1972-75). Nørgård's use of the "infinity series" creates an elaborate texture of cosmic unity through sound, through notes. Hovhaness' use of the aleatoric "senza misura" or "spirit murmur" technique attacks the same theme - portraying the cosmos through sound - but in Hovhaness' orientation and technique, that cosmos is not a tightly interwoven pattern but divine chaos.

An interpretation could be made that they are a ying and yang of divine representations through music:

Nørgård's western portrayal of an omnipotent, omniscent, benevolant divinity; God the Father of the Holy Trinity is found through entering into the divine fabric of life, transcendance and redemption.

Hovhannes' eastern portrayal is of Lord Vishnu of the Trimurti trinity, traversing the cosmos in large strides, omniscient and sovereign, Provider and Protector, overseeing the divinity of the chaos before him.

God and Vishnu. Maybe a stretch. But, for my money, they are the two crowning achievements of the 20th century symphony.

From Hovhaness:
"In Symphony Vishnu I continue to explore my invention of 'spirit sounds' or 'controlled chaos' first introduced in Lousadzak which I composed in 1944. In Vishnu I develop whirling waves of sounds to their apex of elaboration. 'Controlled chaos' is achieved by precise and exact written notes of irregular and varying patterns, played simultaneously at variable speeds. Sometimes the sounds are delicate and mysterious. At other times bells, trombones and trumpets reach climaxes of wild, free sounds circling like orbits of fire...

Vishnu symbolizes the creative forces of the galaxies. The symphony suggests the concept of the circulation of divine energies throughout the universes. Wild but controlled chaos bursts out in brass and percussion in free, rhythmless passages, followed by bells. This might symbolize the explosions which take place in the central core of giant galaxies of stars when millions of suns explode simultaneously, throwing out new universes of stars and planetary systems."

Thoughts?


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

brotagonist said:


> You took the words right out of my mouth: she's a beaut'! I'm glad I lucked out with my choice. Heha!


Also a very fair price, I payed 10 Euros in total.


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

MrTortoise said:


> Tomaso Albinoni
> Concerti Grosso, Op. 9, Nos. 7 - 12
> 
> The Academy of Ancient Music
> Christopher Hogwood, cond.


I've been thinking of getting some Albinoni, he did have a very dense, rational style. Are those some of your favourite pieces by him?


----------



## Guest

I may need to give this new disc a few more spins--the sparse textures are not gripping me yet. Good, if a little thin, sound.


----------



## Proms Fanatic

Richard Strauss, Ein Heldenleben. 

BBC Scottish Symphony Orchestra, conductor Markus Stenz

BBC Proms 2014


----------



## Jeff W

*In which Jeff repeats himself*









Hadn't heard enough of Beethoven's Symphony No. 2 yet today so I am listening to it yet again alongside the Symphony No. 4. Herbert von Karajan leads the Berlin Philharmonic.


----------



## Haydn man

Listening to the Prague from this disc via Spotify
The tempi are brisk and playing energetic, very different from my old faithful Karajan.
The smaller orchestral forces bring life and clarity to the work.
Will explore more I think


----------



## MrTortoise

HaydnBearstheClock said:


> I've been thinking of getting some Albinoni, he did have a very dense, rational style. Are those some of your favourite pieces by him?


These are the only works of Albinoni I have, so I can't comment on how these pieces stack up to his other works, but I can recommend this recording. The performances are energetic and the sound engineering is superb!

If anyone else has Albinoni suggestions I would be interested as well.


----------



## D Smith

MrTortoise said:


> These are the only works of Albinoni I have, so I can't comment on how these pieces stack up to his other works, but I can recommend this recording. The performances are energetic and the sound engineering is superb!
> 
> If anyone else has Albinoni suggestions I would be interested as well.


Albinoni's "big hit" was the Adagio for Strings and Organ. I'm sure you've heard it. Orpheus did a beautiful reading of it on this disc.


----------



## MrTortoise

D Smith said:


> Albinoni's "big hit" was the Adagio for Strings and Organ. I'm sure you've heard it. Orpheus did a beautiful reading of it on this disc.


For sure, a gorgeous piece of music, I forgot that was Albinoni.

And The Doors covered that, didn't they!


----------



## Alfacharger

MrTortoise said:


> For sure, a gorgeous piece of music, I forgot that was Albinoni.
> 
> And The Doors covered that, didn't they!


Yes, the Doors did cover the Albinoni Adagio composed by Remo Giazotto.

I've been listening to my latest purchase.


----------



## pmsummer

MrTortoise said:


> For sure, a gorgeous piece of music, I forgot that was Albinoni.
> 
> And The Doors covered that, didn't they!


Don't make me play this (again).










CARMINA BURANA
*Carl Orff*
Ray Manzarek - instruments, arranger
Philip Glass - producer

A&M


----------



## Manxfeeder

Alfacharger said:


> Yes, the Doors did cover the Albinoni Adagio composed by Remo Giazotto.


Wow, I wasn't aware of that. Their cover doesn't sound like their music at all. I'm surprised it wasn't released.


----------



## Manxfeeder

Panufnik, Sinfonia Sacra.


----------



## Selby

Sofia Gubaidulina (1931)

Stimmen... Verstummen... (1986)
(Voices... Silent...)

Gennady Rozhdestvensky cond. Royal Stockholm Philharmonic Orchestra


----------



## Sonata

Beethoven's piano trios, I'm really liking these! First four down.


----------



## bejart

Sonata said:


> Beethoven's piano trios, I'm really liking these! First four down.


By whom? Inquiring minds like to know ---



Pierre Vachon (1731-1803): String Quartet in G Minor, Op.5, No.2

Rasumovsky Quartet: Frances Mason and Marilyn Taylor, violins -- Christopher Wellington, viola -- Joy Hall, cello


----------



## MrTortoise

pmsummer said:


> Don't make me play this (again).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CARMINA BURANA
> *Carl Orff*
> Ray Manzarek - instruments, arranger
> Philip Glass - producer
> 
> A&M


You were not the only who bought that record. In my defense, I was in high school, and it was Ray Manzarek, produced by Phil Glass, performing Orff. What could go wrong? :lol:


----------



## Vaneyes

For *Khachaturian* birthday (1903).


----------



## brotagonist

Heard some Hovhaness symphony some months back. Having heard mention, I decided to give another a listen 

Hovhaness Symphony 19 Vishnu

I forgot to switch off the nuisance YT autoplay function, so this one started before I noticed, so I decided to hear it, too:

Hovhaness Symphony 63 Loon Lake

My original impression is confirmed: it's 'New-Agey' background music  Vishnu sounded sort of Indian, but Loon Lake seems more Egyptian, I'd say, than loons on a boreal lake. It's kind of all over, with a mediaeval dance going now.


----------



## EDaddy

... and still it's Bax's 6th over here. _3rd listen today_. It's beginning to cause problems in my life! It's like crack.


----------



## pmsummer

MrTortoise said:


> You were not the only who bought that record. In my defense, I was in high school, and it was Ray Manzarek, produced by Phil Glass, performing Orff. What could go wrong? :lol:


----------



## tortkis

Pateras/Maierhof/Friedrich - Ensemble Phoenix Basel (United Phoenix Records)








Anthony Pateras: Lines (2009) for mixed and amplified sextet; reminded me of Sciarrino a bit. very nice.
Michael Maierhof: Zonen 5 (2008) based on the theme of "horror vacui", filled with very noisy, intense sounds
Burkhard Friedrich: Flug P (2010) suspenseful!

I just found this interesting ensemble that has its own label United Phoenix Records.


----------



## Vaneyes

Essential, recorded 1984.


----------



## brotagonist

EDaddy said:


> It's like crack.


Speaking of cracks... I was out for a walk this afternoon and, as I passed a yard, I glimpsed a rather wide crack in the fence, due to a few missing pickets. Right there was a monstrous something. I thought it was a man, as I could see a lot of torso from the corner of my eye, but, as it shifted, I saw hands covering massive mammaries. Holy manatee! Manche haben es nötig, I thought, and walked on.

On that note, my other listen was to Nørård's Symphony 3 (Segerstam/DNRSO). The massive Universe seems to figure in this one, so it seems appropriate :lol: I'm still not decided about Nørgård, but that choral part starting at about 27 minutes just came on and I'm thinking sort of like I thought when I saw the gigantic mammaries


----------



## Vaneyes

The Great from VPO/Muti* Schubert*. Though I'm listening from the Brilliant Classics boxset (recorded 1987 - 1993), this is the nicer cover. Maestro Muti is in the hallowed circle of best conductors. No foolin'. :tiphat:


----------



## Selby

Sergei Rachmaninov (1873-1943)

All-Night Vigil, Op. 37 (1915) 
Paul Hillier, Estonian Philharmonic Chamber Choir (2004)


----------



## EDaddy

brotagonist said:


> Speaking of cracks... I was out for a walk this afternoon and, as I passed a yard, I glimpsed a rather wide crack in the fence, due to a few missing pickets. Right there was a monstrous something. I thought it was a man, as I could see a lot of torso from the corner of my eye, but, as it shifted, I saw hands covering massive mammaries. Manche haben es nötig, I thought, and walked on.
> 
> On that note, Selby's other listen was to Nørård's Symphony 3 (Segerstam/DNRSO). The massive Universe seems to figure in this one, so it seems appropriate :lol: I'm still not decided about Nørgård, but that choral part starting at about 27 minutes just came on and I'm thinking sort of like I thought when I saw the gigantic mammaries


I can't touch that.


----------



## Selby

brotagonist said:


> On that note, Selby's other listen was to Nørård's Symphony 3 (Segerstam/DNRSO). The massive Universe seems to figure in this one, so it seems appropriate :lol: I'm still not decided about Nørgård, but that choral part starting at about 27 minutes just came on and I'm thinking sort of like I thought when I saw the gigantic mammaries


As your program director  I would recommend that you next pair
Hovhaness' Symphony No. 17, Op. 203, "Metal" (1963) 
with 
Takemitsu's From me flows what you call time (1990)

On a serious note: I appreciate that you give the works I love a chance.


----------



## Selby

Alexander Scriabin (1872-1915)

Last piano sonatas, aka "Transcendence"

No. 9, Op. 68
No. 10, Op. 70
No. 8, Op. 66
(1912-1913)

Maria Lettberg, piano


----------



## EDaddy

Ok... now my head's about to pop off! Just heard Bax's tone poem _Summer Music_ for the first time. WOW. Exquisite. Enchanted. Supremely beautiful. _Why was/is this chap not better known???_


----------



## Selby

EDaddy said:


> Ok... now my head's about to pop off! Just heard Bax's tone poem _Summer Music_ for the first time. WOW. Exquisite. Enchanted. Supremely beautiful. _Why was/is this chap not better known???_


His Irish sympathies. It's an Orange conspiracy. Be hush-hush about it or you'll end up fleeing Ireland for the States like I did.


----------



## brotagonist

Selby said:


> As your program director  I would recommend that you next pair
> Hovhaness' Symphony No. 17, Op. 203, "Metal" (1963)
> with
> Takemitsu's From me flows what you call time (1990)


The connection eludes me. Is that sarcasm? 

I think I will try the Takemitsu later :tiphat: I think I've had enough Hovhannes for today :devil:

[I've been listening to different things that others have recommended or listened to. Some I like; some I don't. It's nothing personal. You have been listening to lots of stuff recently that I'd go gaga over, but I just happened to pick these today that I didn't. No offence intended, if you are feeling picked on.]


----------



## KenOC

I'm waiting for the complete Hovhaness symphony box. But maybe the Segerstam one will be out first. :lol:


----------



## MrTortoise

Arnold Schoenberg
Violin Concerto
Piano Concerto

Zvi Zeitlin, violin
Alfred Brendel, piano
Bavarian Radio Symphony Orchestra
Rafael Kubelik, cond.

I did a couple of spins of the Schoenberg Violin Concerto. There is much music there. Also switched back-and-forth with the Uchida/Boulez Piano Concerto. I beginning to warm up to that recording.


----------



## Weston

*In Green and Pleasant Lands*

*Britten: Simple Symphony, Op. 4 *
Steuart Bedford / The Northern Sinfonia










I like what he's doing in the first movement, making a baroque flavor but with more modern modulation and orchestrations a la Stravinsky. The effect is pleasant.

*Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 2 "London"*
Kees Bakels / Bournemouth Symphony Orchestra










Like a visit with an old friend. I always wondered what all the ominous commotion is one third of the way into movement 1. It must depict some strife or other regarding London. This recording and interpretation isn't bad. Movement 2 always gets to me.

*Bainton: Pavane, Idyll, and Bacchanal *
Paul Daniel / BBC Philharmonic Orchestra










Ending on a lighter but only slightly less enjoyable note.


----------



## EDaddy

Selby said:


> His Irish sympathies. It's an Orange conspiracy. Be hush-hush about it or you'll end up fleeing Ireland for the States like I did.


I will take that under advisement, Selby. Thank you. :tiphat:


----------



## brotagonist

KenOC said:


> I'm waiting for the complete Hovhaness symphony box. But maybe the Segerstam one will be out first.


Is there one coming out? I hear Segerstam is supposed to be a good choice for Nørgård.


----------



## EDaddy

I finally pulled the Bax needle out of my arm. And it's straight from the frying pan into the 
fires of Rautavaara: Symphony No. 8, "The Journey". Think I'm going to need an antidote. :guitar:


----------



## brotagonist

While I, and likely many others, use the suggestions in this thread and on TC in general as leads to exploring other composers and works, it did occur to me in the past day or two, since I was listening to quite a lot more suggestions than usually, that it is likely not a good idea, on my part, to indicate who it was that mentioned or suggested something, in the event that I am not wild about it and thoughtlessly cause hurt or resentment by expressing a negative impression. Hence, I am no longer going to say "after X's lead" or "on Y's recommendation."


----------



## JohnD

I've got all the Doors' albums and I'm not aware of them having performed the Albinoni Adagio. On what album is their performance?


----------



## Pugg

​*Vivaldi : Double concerto
I Musici *


----------



## Pugg

Alfacharger said:


> Yes, the Doors did cover the Albinoni Adagio composed by Remo Giazotto.
> 
> I've been listening to my latest purchase.


One of the best sets ever.


----------



## Itullian

Paul Hindemith: Symphonic Metamorphosis 
Kansas City Symphony / Michael Stern 
Reference 132 
KUSC.ORG


----------



## Kevin Pearson

brotagonist said:


> While I, and likely many others, use the suggestions in this thread and on TC in general as leads to exploring other composers and works, it did occur to me in the past day or two, since I was listening to quite a lot more suggestions than usually, that it is likely not a good idea, on my part, to indicate who it was that mentioned or suggested something, in the event that I am not wild about it and thoughtlessly cause hurt or resentment by expressing a negative impression. Hence, I am no longer going to say "after X's lead" or "on Y's recommendation."


It wouldn't bother me! If you don't like something that I do it's no big deal. My taste and preference is mine and yours is yours and sometimes the twain meet. 

Kevin


----------



## tortkis

Wolfgang Rihm: Et Lux (ECM)








Et Lux (2009) for voices and string quartet
Huelgas Ensemble; Minguet Quartett; Paul Van Nevel, conductor

beautiful.


----------



## Selby

brotagonist said:


> While I, and likely many others, use the suggestions in this thread and on TC in general as leads to exploring other composers and works, it did occur to me in the past day or two, since I was listening to quite a lot more suggestions than usually, that it is likely not a good idea, on my part, to indicate who it was that mentioned or suggested something, in the event that I am not wild about it and thoughtlessly cause hurt or resentment by expressing a negative impression. Hence, I am no longer going to say "after X's lead" or "on Y's recommendation."


If this in regards to me Brotagonist, please don't think I was taking offense. People's aversion to Hovhaness does baffle me a bit, but you are far from the first on this site to voice a distaste for his work. I love that you gave my posts a listen and offered your thoughts, please don't read more into it.

In regards to Sir Alan. I think his music is far more complex than people credit him for. I recall a poster here who said he thought his piano works were simple until he sat down to play one and realized the opposite. There is a _sometimes_ attitude, especially amongst modern enthusiasts (which I am one), that music must be complex and difficult to be meaningful. Hovhaness is complex and approachable and meaningful. At least for me.

I find his work innovative and unique and beautiful. I just connect with it. You refer to the Vishnu symphony as new age, but it was written before there was such a thing. He traveled to India and Japan and immersed himself in other cultures' classical music _before_ it was en vogue to do so (I'm looking at you the Beatles). My signature quote is from Hovhaness.

In regards to the "Metal" symphony:

The "Symphony for Metal Orchestra/Of Metal Instruments" (the seventeenth of Hovhaness's 67 symphonies) was composed in 1963 shortly after a visit to Japan. Scored for the singular combination of six flutes, three trombones and metallic percussion, its four contemplative movements incorporate elements of Japanese gagaku music (which the composer describes as "the earliest orchestral music we know; it came from China and Korea in the 700s") together with sounds inspired by the Sho (a Japanese mouth-organ, here imitated by the flutes). It's a mystical journey similar in some ways (for example, the tintinnabulation sections of metal percussion which can suggest floating through space) to Hovhaness's Vishnu Symphony..."

Yes, you will hear _a connection_ between it and Takemitsu works written much later. Don't mis-read that, _a connection_, they both maintain their glorious individual voices. I just think certain pieces pair well together:

Hovhaness' Symphony No. 19, "Vishnu" and Nørgård's Symphony No. 3
Hovhaness' Symphony No. 17, "Metal" and Takemitsu's From me flows what you call time
Xanakis' Persepolis and Feldman's Coptic Light
Dennehy's Grá Agus Bás and Koechlin's Paysages et marines
Koechlin's Vers la Voûte étoilée and Debussy's Nocturnes
Bach's Suites for unaccompanied cello and Chopin's Nocturnes for piano
Fauré's String Quaret and Janáček's String Quartet No. 2, "Intimate Letters" and Shostakovich's String Quartet No. 15

and on and on and on

Why? Different reasons. There is an obvious connection in that last example.


----------



## Vaneyes

*Haydn*: Symphonies 45 & 49, w. Baltic CO/Litkov (recorded 1994). I wish they'd recorded more. :tiphat:


----------



## brotagonist

Selby said:


> If this in regards to me Brotagonist, please don't think I was taking offense.


Thanks  I wasn't sure how sensitive or thick-skinned you were. I'm both, but often the wrong one at the wrong time 



Selby said:


> In regards to Sir Alan...


Thanks for taking the time to explain it all so well! Since you went to all of that trouble, on my account, I will listen to _both_ the Hovhannes Metal and the Takemitsu Water :tiphat:


----------



## Itullian

Johann Sebastian Bach: Violin Concerto in a BWV 1041 
King's Consort / Robert King 
Catherine Mackintosh, violin
Hyperion 66380 
KUSC.ORG


----------



## brotagonist

I happen to be a fan of gagaku and I hear it now:

Hovhannes Symphony 17 Metal (Clark/Manhattan Chamber O)
Takemitsu From me flows what you call time (Davis/BBC SO)


----------



## Pugg

Vaneyes said:


> Essential, recorded 1984.






Thanks for reminding me, now playing :tiphat:​


----------



## MoonlightSonata

*Schnittke, Requiem Aeternam* - Swedish Radio Choir
Beautiful, heavenly! I love Schnittke's music.


----------



## KenOC

MoonlightSonata said:


> *Schnittke, Requiem Aeternam* - Swedish Radio Choir
> Beautiful, heavenly! I love Schnittke's music.


This is beautiful piece.


----------



## Easy Goer

Jenny Lin plays Stravinsky Solo Piano Works


----------



## Itullian

Dmitri Shostakovich: Symphony #10 in e Op 93 
Leningrad Philharmonic Orchestra / Evgeny Mravinsky 
Erato 45753 
KUSC


----------



## MoonlightSonata

Schnittke, Choir Concerto


----------



## Selby

Schnittke - Piano Quintet via youtube:






I think I'm going to have to purchase a performance of this... Recommended recordings?


----------



## dzc4627

schnittke's 8th symphony... almost done with them all! it has been a journey.


----------



## Itullian

Edgard Varese: Poeme electronique 
(sounds from tape)
Decca 460208 
KUSC.ORG

Weird


----------



## Itullian

Frank Martin: Violin Concerto 
Orchester Musikkollegium Winterthur / Jac van Steen 
Michael Erxleben, violin
MDG 1280 
KUSC.ORG


----------



## Tsaraslondon

The runaway winner in TC's 2015 Most Recommended Opera CDs thread. 1955 mono sound, but a performance that transcends such limitations. Callas and Karajan between them turn what can be a sentimental opera into the stuff of true tragedy. Just a warning, if you listen to this set properly, following with libretto in hand, you're likely to need a box of tissues at the ready. One of Callas's greatest achievements, and to think she hadn't even sung it on stage when this recording was made. A fantastic feat.


----------



## Guest

Schnittke
String Trio

Ensemble Epomeo

An excellent piece, played with great sensitivity and life.


----------



## Blancrocher

via Spotify:

Bach's violin Concertos, with Carmignola & co. Interesting versions of 1052 and 1056 on this disk. Well played as one would expect from these performers.


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

F. J. Haydn - String Quartet Op. 76 No. 5 in D Major; String Quartet Op. 76 No. 6 in E-Flat Major (Takács Quartet).









No. 5: The 'Largo ma non troppo: Cantabile e mesto' must be one of the greatest slow movements of all-time. It's incredible.

No. 6: The beautiful 'Fantasia: Adagio' in this quartet is pretty much on the same level as the Largo in No. 5.


----------



## Blancrocher

Next up: Siegbert Rampe playing Froberger.

I'll admit, though, that the opening piece--"Tombeau sur la mort de M. Blancrocher"--seems ominous to me.


----------



## dzc4627

a lot of schnittke on this page in particular. 

currently haydn 6 symphony


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Utterly devastated after listening to Callas take her own life in *Madama Butterfly*. I'm listening to a disc of Schwarzkopf in various live snippets. Not all is great. Her excerpts from *Madama Butterlfy* (in German) don't really work (Schwarzkopf herself called them a bit shreeky) but Marietta's Lied from Korngold's _Die tote Stadt_ is spectacular and quite the best version I've heard, Schwarzkopf treating somehow as a cross between Lehar and Richard Strauss, which it kind of is.

For the rest, we have Mozart, Richard Strauss, Handel, Beethoven (as Marzeline under Furtwangler at Salzburg) and Wagner (Rheinmaidens back in 1941).

Except for the Butterfly excerpts, a real treasure trove.


----------



## Steve Kirby

As I write, I am listening to Divertissement by Jacques Ibert. Fizzy and enjoyable Roaring Twenties music influenced by music hall and jazz. He based it on his incidental music for the French silent film "An Italian Straw Hat" (1928). If you like Stravinsky or Les Six (Poulenc and Co.) you'll love this music!


----------



## jim prideaux

Martinu-The Opening of the Wells, The Legend of the Smoke for Potato Fires and Mikes of the Mountains.........

Pavel Kuhn,Kuhn Mixed Chorus and various soloists

a Suprahon recording of relatively late pieces by Martinu that seem in their own esoteric way to communicate the nostalgia that the composer must have felt in the later years of his life......


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mozart : Die Entführung aus dem Serail 
Gruberova/ Battle/ Winbergh.
Maestro Solti conducting. *


----------



## George O

John Dowland (1563-1626)

Keyboard Transcriptions by other musicians

Lachrimae Pavan / Giles Farnaby 
Can Shee / Anon., Fitzwilliam Virginal Book
Paduana (la mia Barbara) / Paul Siefert 
The Frogge / John Wilbye 
Frog's Galliard / Anon., Cromwell Virginal Book
Pavana and Galiarda / Thomas Morley 
Paduana lachrymae / Melchior Schildt
Can She Excuse / Anon., Tisdale Virginal Book
Pavion Solus cum sola / Anon., Drexel Ms. 
Dowland's Almayne / Anon., Bodleian Ms.
Piper's Paven and Galliard / Martin Peerson and John Bull
Pavana Lachrymae / William Byrd

Colin Tilney, harpsichord

on Editions de l'Oiseau-Lyre (London), from 1979

From the liner notes by Anthony Rooley:

"Though John Dowland wrote not a single piece for keyboard instruments so far as surviving facts indicate, his work figured regularly in the manuscript virginal books of the time in the form of transcriptions from Dowland's original for lute, voice or consort to an idiomatic keyboard arrangement."


----------



## Figleaf

*The Glorious Voice of Igor Gorin- The Record Collector TRC21*










Sunday lunchtime, and listening to this impressive collection of recordings by Igor Gorin.


----------



## bejart

Antonio Vivaldi (1678-1741): Violin Concerto in D Major, RV 178

Israel Chamber Orchestra -- Shlomo Mintz, violin


----------



## Jeff W

*In which there is Baroque on Sunday*















The music of the Baroque period is becoming my usual Sunday morning fare. The pick this week are the Brandenburg Concertos by J. S. Bach. Trevor Pinnock leads the English Concert from the harpsichord.


----------



## pmsummer

*Terry Riley, In C... Russian version.*


----------



## Proms Fanatic

I'm going to start working my way through some of the post-1950s recommendation list.

First - Shostakovich Piano Concerto No. 2 in F Major.

Warsaw Philarmonic Orchestra. Conductor: Antoni Wit, Pianist: Alexander Melnikov


----------



## MrTortoise

JohnD said:


> I've got all the Doors' albums and I'm not aware of them having performed the Albinoni Adagio. On what album is their performance?


The album is "An American Prayer" and the song is "A Feast of Friends". It was much later in The Doors career, the album was released in 1978.


----------



## Vasks

_Conductor Jacob Avshalomov leads a youth orchestra on a CRI record of selections by Bloch_


----------



## Pugg

​
*Grieg & Moszkowski ; piano concertos *
*Joseph Moog.*
Perfect recording by Onyx


----------



## bejart

Felice Giardini 1716-1796): String Trio in C Major, Op.36, No.1

Budapest String Trio: Ferenc Kiss, violin -- Sandor Papp, viola -- Csaba Onczay, cello


----------



## MrTortoise

Selby said:


> Schnittke - Piano Quintet via youtube:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think I'm going to have to purchase a performance of this... Recommended recordings?


I currently own this recording:










Highly recommended, two giant works of 20th century chamber music on one disc and immediately available for purchase.

This out-of-print recording was my first.










http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00000DSI7/ref=cm_cd_asin_lnk

I don't remember exactly the performers for the Quintet, however it is a stunning performance. My copy has been lost for a long time so I think I'm going to order a copy from one of the second-hand amazon vendors.

And thank you for championing Hovhaness! I have had difficulty getting his music but have never made a direct attempt and your descriptions and explanations remind me of my neglect. I occasionally hear his music on the radio and recently heard part of his 1st Symphony and was struck by the energy of the music. That work may be my entry point to his art!


----------



## Manxfeeder

Haydn, Mass No. 12


----------



## EDaddy

Bach Cello Suites - Robert Cohen


----------



## Proms Fanatic

Everyone's listening to Schnittke and I'd never heard of him (or her?!)

Any recommendations on where to start with listening to his works?


----------



## GreenMamba

Proms Fanatic said:


> Everyone's listening to Schnittke and I'd never heard of him (or her?!)
> 
> Any recommendations on where to start with listening to his works?


Piano Quintet, maybe. He has several works on our post-1950s list, which give a pretty good starting place.

Add: it's Alfred, so "him."


----------



## Pugg

​ *Schumann: Carnaval / Humoreske.*
_Vladimir Ashkenazy_


----------



## Wood

*J S Bach* - Neumeister Chorales (Hans Fagius)

Cahman Organ at Leufsta Bruk, Sweden










*J S Bach* Christmas Oratorio (Swiss)

*Brahms* Symphony No. 2 & Haydn Variations (Toscanini)

*Schubert* Die schöne Müllerin (Christian Elsner, Ulrich Eisenlohr)

Recorded in the Burgerhaus, Backnung


----------



## Easy Goer

Joseph Martin Kraus - Volume 1 Olympie Overture, 3 Symphonies. Swedish Chamber Orchestra Petter Sundkvist


----------



## Guest

Proms Fanatic said:


> Everyone's listening to Schnittke and I'd never heard of him (or her?!)
> 
> Any recommendations on where to start with listening to his works?


His Cello Concertos and Violin Concertos are excellent, as are his Concerto Grossos, especially No. 3 and 4:


----------



## Figleaf

Wood said:


> *Schubert* Die schöne Müllerin (Christian Elsner, Ulrich Eisenlohr)
> 
> Recorded in the Burgerhaus, Backnung


I've never heard of them, are they good? I look forward to hearing that CD.

:kiss:


----------



## bejart

Giuseppe Tartini (1697-1770): Flute Concerto in G Major

L'Arte dell'Arco -- Mario Folena, flute


----------



## Musicophile

Chopin piano concertos - Rafal Blechacz


----------



## manyene

A warm bath of a symphony


----------



## Tsaraslondon

We're onto *Die Entfuhrung aus dem Serail* in the 2015 Recommended Opera CD thread, and I chose this recording, which is brilliantly conducted by Eugen Jochum. It also has Wunderlich's peerless Belmonte, reason enough to acquire the set, but it has other virtues. Erika Koth might seem more like a Blondchen than a Costanze, but she works well within her own limitations and gives an affecting performance nonetheless. An excellent Osmin from Bohme, and nicely characterised performances from Schadle and Lenz as Blonde and Pedrillo. All in all an excellent set.


----------



## Kevin Pearson

Listening this morning to this wonderful CD of Volkmar Andreae (1879-1962). I really like Andreae a lot. This CD of his piano trios is a favorite. His style is quite late German Romantic and expressive. If you enjoy the music of Brahms or Mendelssohn you will certainly enjoy this CD. Andreae is a composer whose work should be better known. Not because he composed anything innovative but because his use of melody is superb and at times quite moving.










Kevin


----------



## Mahlerian

Stravinsky: Duo Concertant, Serenade in A, Concerto for Two Pianos
Igor Stravinsky, piano; Joseph Szigeti, violin; Soulima Stravinsky, second piano


----------



## Alfacharger

A fun symphony by Raff this morning.


----------



## tortkis

John Cage & John Dowland: Equivoci - Maurizio Grandinetti (guitar) (United Phoenix Records)









The works of Cage and Downland arranged for guitar, programmed alternately. Cage's pieces in the first half are mostly chosen from the prepared piano works (Grandinetti uses an 8-string guitar prepared with objects), and its percussive style is so different from Downland's music that I was sometimes perplexed, but each piece and its playing are certainly very good. And there are Cage's beautiful works from his melodic period (Prelude, Summer, In a Landscape, Dream) in the last half of the album, which sound really nice alongside with Dowland's melancholic pieces.


----------



## bejart

Schubert: Symphony No.2 in B Flat, D.125

Riccardo Muti leading the Vienna Philharmonic


----------



## Wood

Figleaf said:


> I've never heard of them, are they good? I look forward to hearing that CD.
> 
> :kiss:


Yes, I like it, and prefer Germans singing Schubert. It may be a bit recent for you though, 1999, but I'll leave it out for you.

Speak later xxx


----------



## Selby

Franz Schubert (1797-1828)
Piano Sonata (No. 21) in B-flat major, D. 960 (1828)
Alffred Brendel, piano


----------



## DaveS

Legendary 1965 Martha Argerich Chopin recording
Sonata in b, Op.58
Mazurkas in a, A flat, f#m, Op.59 1-3
Nocturne in F, Op15 #1
Scherzo in C#m, Op39
Polonaise in A flat, Op.53


----------



## pmsummer

THE ROOTS OF THE MOMENT
*Pauline Oliveros* - composer/accordionist

Hathut


----------



## AClockworkOrange

For the _Sun_day Symphonies thread, Beethoven's Second Symphony:












​


----------



## D Smith

Sunday listening. Monteverdi: Vespers performed by Paul McCreesh and the Gabrieli Consort. This is a gorgeous recording as is usual with McCreesh. However, it's not particularly heavenly or spiritual. The musicians and singers all seem very grounded. That's not a criticism as I enjoyed it a lot and McCreesh's ordering of the pieces made musical sense. Recommended.


----------



## Selby

Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart (1756-1791)

String Quintet No. 5 in D major, K. 593 (1790)
Fine Arts Quartet, Francis Tursi

mHmmmmmm. I get that the 4th, K. 516, is many listeners' favorite of the quintets, with that elegiac tone and Wolfie dealing with the loss of his father, but there is a serenity within the 5th I really respond to.


----------



## Vronsky

*Maurice Ravel -- Piano Works*









Maurice Ravel, Pascal Rogé (Piano) -- Piano Works


----------



## Selby

Ralph Vaughan Williams (1872-1958)
The Lark Ascending, romance for violin and orchestra (1921)
Hilary Hahn, Colin Davis, London Symphony Orchestra


----------



## joen_cph

> Everyone's listening to Schnittke and I'd never heard of him (or her?!)
> 
> Any recommendations on where to start with listening to his works?


For a relatively gentle start, the _Concerto Grosso no.1_ with Kremer/Grindenko. Also _Violin Concerto no.4_.

Then _Concerto for Piano and Strings_.

The _Viola Concerto _with Bashmet and the _1st Symphony _with Rozhdestvensky, and the _Piano Quintet _are among the most important works/recordings.


----------



## DaveS

Someone was mentioning this outfit in the last couple of days. I have to say that it was a most enjoyable listen for me, as I've generally become a little bored by the work in recent years
Symphony "Die Größe" No. 9 in C-Major, D. 944.

Anima Eterna, on period instruments. Jos van Immerseel, conductor. F. Schubert (1797-1828).

I. Andante - Allegro ma non troppo - Piu Moto (0:00)
II. Andante con moto (14:30)
III. Scherzo. Allegro vivace (27:42)
IV. Finale. Allegro vivace (42:08)


----------



## DaveS

One more from these guys. Some may question their intonation:




R-K's Scheherezade
Anima Eterna
Jos van Immerseel, cond.


----------



## Eramirez156

*Bruno Walter
Beethoven: Symphony no.2*
_Columbia Symphony Orchestra_

Recording 5 & 9 January 1959


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Bartok, Concerto for Orchestra*

This is a more playful recording of this piece, not as intense as Solti.


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

Manxfeeder said:


> Haydn, Mass No. 12
> 
> View attachment 70813


Ooo, I've been thinking of getting out that record as of late . The 'Theresienmesse' is excellent.


----------



## deprofundis

Im lisening to a piece from thee medieval compilation called from byzantium to andalousia i play a track in loop called star shining on a montain by catalonian composer (track 14).It's so awesome hey, it's Llibre vermell de Montserrat. Than im lising to richard lion heart 1 ja nuis homs pres, ect good stuff ahead...


----------



## pmsummer

ANNUNCIATION
*Heinrich Ignaz Frans Biber*
CEREMONY (AND OTHER WORKS)
*Barry Guy*
Maya Homburger - baroque violin
Barry Guy - double-bass

ECM New Series


----------



## George O

Anton Bruckner (1824-1896): Motets

Alfred Schnittke (1934-1998): Symphony No. 2 for Chorus and Symphony Orchestra

The USSR Ministry of Culture Chamber Choir / Valeri Polyansky

The Leningrad Philharmonic Symphony Orchestra / Gennadi Rozhdestvensky

2-LP on Melodiya (USSR), from 1985


----------



## Eramirez156

*Mozart: Die Zauberflote *

















_Helge Rosvaenge 
Erna Berger 
Tiana Lemnitz 
Gerhard Husch 
Wilhelm Strienz

Sir Thomas Beecham 
Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra _

It has been ages since I had this on the CD player.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Bartok, Violin Concertos Nos. 1 and 2*


----------



## Guest

Haas
in vain

Klangforum Wien
Sylvain Cambreling


----------



## bejart

Joseph Wolfl (1773-1812): String Quartet in F Major, Op.4, No.2

Authentic Quartet: Zsolt Kallo and Balazs Bozzai, violins -- Gabor Rac, viola -- Csilla Valyi, cello


----------



## pmsummer

LIGHT IN DARKNESS
Cenas amerisdias: no 2, Eldorado by Ney Rosauro
Dream of the Cherry Blossoms by Keiko Abe
Marimba Dances by Ross Edwards
Marimba Spiritual by Minoru Miki
Light in Darkness by Evelyn Glennie
Movements (2) for Marimba by Toshimitsu Tanaka
The Song of Dionysius by John McLeod
*Evelyn Glennie* - marimba, percussion
Philip Smith - piano
Gary Kettel, Stephen Henderson, Gregory Knowles - drums

RCA Victor Red Seal


----------



## MoonlightSonata

*Beethoven, Symphony No. 8*
Much lesser-known than some of Beethoven's other symphonies, but it deserves to be played more often.


----------



## bejart

Mozart: Divertimento in B Flat, KV 287

Thomas Furi leading Camerata Bern


----------



## AClockworkOrange

MoonlightSonata said:


> *Beethoven, Symphony No. 8*
> Much lesser-known than some of Beethoven's other symphonies, but it deserves to be played more often.


I wholeheartedly agree with you MoonlightSonata, a very underrated piece indeed.


----------



## Baregrass

HaydnBearstheClock said:


> I've been thinking of getting some Albinoni, he did have a very dense, rational style. Are those some of your favourite pieces by him?


This is the 2 CD set of Albinoni I have except mine was put out by Phillips Classics, otherwise identical. I like Albinoni but his music is quite different from that of Vivaldi.






​


----------



## bejart

Anton Reicha (1770-1836): Wind Quintet in B Flat, Op.88, No.5

The Academia Wind Quintet of Prague: Jiri MArsalek, flute -- Otto Trnka, oboe -- Petr Donek, clarinet -- Frantisek Pok, horn -- Josef Janda, bassoon


----------



## D Smith

Listening to disc 2 of the Chopin Nocturnes performed by Arrau. I love his interpretations of these, he never just dashes anything off but invests every note with attention. Highly recommended.


----------



## Guest

Sublime.


----------



## tortkis

Round Midnight - Makrokosmos Quartet (hat[now]ART)








Oliver Schneller (b. 1966): Resonant Space (2007)
Guillermo Gregorio (b. 1941): Construction In Four Parts (2012)
Fabrizio Rat Ferrero (b. 1983): L'Abito Non Fa Il Monaco (2007)
Stefan Wirth (b. 1975): Standards (2010)

Commissioned by Makrokosmos Quartet, these are works for 2 pianos and 2 percussions, dedicated to Thelonious Monk. There is no explicit reference to the Monk's music (unlike Crumb's Eine Kleine Mitternachtmusik) but the atmosphere can be felt.


----------



## pmsummer

PEROTIN
*Magister Perotin*
The Hilliard Ensemble
Paul Hillier - director

ECM New Series


----------



## MoonlightSonata

*Bartók, Mikrokosmos
Crumb, Makrokosmos (Vol I and II)*


----------



## Selby

^ Fantastic. Fantastic. I may mimic this pairing soon.


----------



## Figleaf

*Elgar, The Dream of Gerontius- Sir Malcolm Sargent*

Couldn't sleep, and felt like listening to Heddle Nash for old time's sake. I found his lovely Dream of Gerontius in two parts on Youtube. I have the LPs somewhere but haven't played them for about twenty years.


----------



## SONNET CLV

My concert listening for today: June 7, 2015

*BeethovenFest: The Immortal *

Heinz Hall - Pittsburgh Symphony Orchestra

Program

*Beethoven: Concerto in D major for Violin and Orchestra, Opus 61 
Beethoven: Symphony No. 9 in D minor, Opus 125, "Choral" *

Artists

Manfred Honeck, conductor
Christian Tetzlaff, violin 
Simona Saturova, soprano
Jennifer Johnson Cano, mezzo-soprano (Debut)
Nicholas Phan, tenor
Liang Li, bass 
Mendelssohn Choir of Pittsburgh
Frank Huang, guest concertmaster















It was a great day for Beethoven. 
Interestingly enough, on my drive to Pittsburgh I had opportunity, via Sirius Radio, to hear the complete Emperor Concerto as performed by Hélène Grimaud.










Did I mention it was a great day for Beethoven?


----------



## brotagonist

Nina C. Young Memento Mori
Jack Q


----------



## brotagonist

Ermanno Wolf-Ferrari Quintetto per pianoforte e archi
Sawallisch, Leopolder Quartett


----------



## Figleaf

Wood said:


> Yes, I like it, and* prefer Germans singing Schubert.* It may be* a bit recent for you though, 1999*, but I'll leave it out for you.
> 
> Speak later xxx











:lol: :kiss:


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1987.


----------



## brotagonist

Korngold Piano Quintet
Thomas-Weller, Marsch, Chudacoff, Honigberg; Brake


----------



## EDaddy

Back to Bax. This time his 5th.


----------



## Weston

*A Trio of Trios (give or take a trio).*

*Saint-Saens: Piano Trio No. 2 in E minor, Op. 92*
Joachim Trio










Movement 2 has a very memorable theme, something often lacking for me in Saint-Saens.

*Weber: Trio for flute, cello & piano in G minor, J. 259, Op. 63* 
Trio Cantabile










Grout's History of Western Music counts Weber as an early romantic, but I'm not hearing it. He could scarcely sound less like Mozart to a casual listen. It makes for pleasant background music at any rate.

*Martin: Trio on Popular Irish Folk Tunes*
Trio Kairos










Pleasant and interesting. This may be inspired by Irish folk music but there is a distinct jazz feeling too. This is a very strange amalgam, a collision of cultures when creativity flourishes.

I actually had more time tonight, so one more as a nightcap

*Poulenc: Trio for piano, oboe and bassoon* 
Oliver Doise, oboe, et al










The intro is like one of those overblown Grave intros often used by Handel and Telemann in the baroque era, but then proceeds to sound more like the choppy rhythms and wide interval leaps I'm used to hearing in Poulenc. Great quirky fun. Movement 2 is quite lyrical though.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Walton & Stravinsky* Concertos

CHUNG / LSO / PREVIN (1972)


----------



## Kevin Pearson

Maybe my Irish blood runs deeper and stronger than I realize but I really like Moeran a whole lot (and yes I know technically he would be considered English). His melodies are often Irish folky. His orchestrations are rich and lush. I've honestly not heard a single piece by him I did not love. Guess I must have a sentimental side in there somewhere! 


















Kevin


----------



## Mahlerian

Vaughan Williams: The Pilgrim's Progress
John Noble, London Philharmonic Orchestra and Choir, cond. Boult









"Why can't an atheist write a mass," Vaughan Williams once asked rhetorically. Well, I guess he supposed that an atheist could also write a sincere opera on so religious a subject as The Pilgrim's Progress. Bunyan's allegory is truncated somewhat, but the most famous scenes are preserved, and he makes an appearance in the prologue and epilogue to speak directly to the audience. Does it work as opera? I'm not quite sure, but it's certainly far from the most un-dramatic opera I know, and much of the music is fine. Echoes of it had already appeared in the Fifth Symphony, which was written while The Pilgrim's Progress was laid aside.

Panufnik: Symphonia Votiva; Sessions: Concerto for Orchestra
Boston Symphony Orchestra, cond. Ozawa









Takemitsu: Paths for trumpet, Corona for pianist, Folios for guitar, A Way A Lone for string quartet, Autumn Leaves (arr. Takemitsu for String Quartet)
Ensemble Takemitsu


----------



## Pugg

​
*Tartini : Violin Concertos.*
IMusici/ Scimone


----------



## Kevin Pearson

I've decided to close the evening with Toru Takemitsu's From Me Flows What You Call Time. A lot of modern music I just can't get into but Takemitsu is just so cool. Even my wife, who loathes modern classical, really liked this piece. I find it just the right thing to unwind and get me in the mood to head off to bed. It's totally mesmerizing and engaging. A modern masterpiece in my opinion.










Kevin


----------



## brotagonist

Strauss Lieder Opp. 10, 27; 4 Letzte Lieder
Jarnot; Deutsch

I think it only got spun once, mostly as background, a couple of days ago, but tonight I followed the lyrics (from lieder net). I like the Lied choices. The Hermann von Gilm Neun Lieder Op.10 are a pleasant surprise, as they are early songs, yet contain a number of Strauss' most famous and the entire opus is very fine. Strauss wrote them when he was 18-19. Actually, only eight are known, because Strauss deleted one at the last moment before publication, but it was recovered and is here recorded for the second time ever (the other recording is sung by Edita Gruberova). What is unique about the Lied is that it contains a lengthy piano section. The Four Lieder Op.27 are all well known and use texts by then contemporary poets. They date from about a decade later. The 4 Last Songs are the only other songs Strauss set using texts by contemporary poets. This is the first recording of the piano transcription (made for this album). I think it is very successful and the album as a whole is sensational.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Zemlinsky : Lyrische Symphonie .*
Varady/ D.Fischer-Dieskau/ Maazel.


----------



## Josh

Today's listening binge, part 1:


----------



## Josh

Today's listening binge, part 2:




























and closing it out with a midnight snack...


----------



## MoonlightSonata

Proms Fanatic said:


> Everyone's listening to Schnittke and I'd never heard of him (or her?!)
> 
> Any recommendations on where to start with listening to his works?


The Viola Concerto and Choir Concerto are where I started. I've come to absolutely adore his music - he's probably my second-favourite composer.


----------



## Blancrocher

Max Reger's "An die Hoffnung," in the arrangement for voice and piano (Iris Vermillion)






The text, from Hölderlin: http://gutenberg.spiegel.de/buch/friedrich-h-262/160


----------



## Pugg

*Chopin : Nocturnes
Maurizio Pollini *


----------



## pmsummer

COLOURS IN THE DARK
The Instrumental Music of
*Alexander Agricola*
Ensemble Leones
Marc Lewon - director

Christophorus


----------



## Pugg

brotagonist said:


> View attachment 70856
> 
> Strauss Lieder Opp. 10, 27; 4 Letzte Lieder
> Jarnot; Deutsch
> 
> I think it only got spun once, mostly as background, a couple of days ago, but tonight I followed the lyrics (from lieder net). I like the Lied choices. The Hermann von Gilm Neun Lieder Op.10 are a pleasant surprise, as they are early songs, yet contain a number of Strauss' most famous and the entire opus is very fine. Strauss wrote them when he was 18-19. Actually, only eight are known, because Strauss deleted one at the last moment before publication, but it was recovered and is here recorded for the second time ever (the other recording is sung by Edita Gruberova). What is unique about the Lied is that it contains a lengthy piano section. The Four Lieder Op.27 are all well known and use texts by then contemporary poets. They date from about a decade later. The 4 Last Songs are the only other songs Strauss set using texts by contemporary poets. This is the first recording of the piano transcription (made for this album). I think it is very successful and the album as a whole is sensational.


Just ordered it, very curious.


----------



## bejart

Angelo Ragazzi (ca.1680-1750): Sonata a Quatro No.6 in G Minor

Christoph Timpe leading Accademia per Musica


----------



## D Smith

Starting off the week on a high note with Chopin's Op. 10 Etudes performed by Pollini with his usual brilliance.


----------



## Vasks

*Rameau - Overture to "Les Fetes de l'Hymen et de l'Amour" (Rousset/L'Oiseau-Lyre)
Purcell - Sonatas #1-3 from "Ten Sonatas in 4 Parts" (Retrospect Trio/Linn)
D. Scarlatti - Keyboard Sonatas K. 11, 14, & 17 (Kipnis/Angel)
Vivaldi - Concerto in D for Violin & Orchestra "L'inquietudine" (Biondi/Virgin)*


----------



## Blancrocher

via Spotify: Sergei Babayan playing Scarlatti.


----------



## Pugg

​Schubert lieder.
Simon Keenlyside


----------



## csacks

Discovering the Balanescu Quartet. Very nice music.
Listening now something called Luminitza, from a disc with the same name


----------



## dzc4627

Mahlerian said:


> Stravinsky: Duo Concertant, Serenade in A, Concerto for Two Pianos
> Igor Stravinsky, piano; Joseph Szigeti, violin; Soulima Stravinsky, second piano


oh mahlerian i have recently bought that cd set, and really like the duo piano piece!!


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Listening via Spotify.

A conflation of 2 LPs Dame Janet made for the bargain Saga label, before she was signed to EMI (plus some items from BBC Radio 3 concert with Ernest Lush). Saga may have been a bargain label, but there is nothing bargain about these performances. The English recital contains many items that are well off the beaten track, and display Dame Janet's affinity for English music. She was also a great Lieder singer and both of her recordings of the Schumann cycle (the later one with Barenboim) are amongst the best in the catalogue.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Verdi : Attila *

_Deutekom/ Bergonzi/Raimondi/ Milnes._
Gardelli leads the all star cast .


----------



## Selby

Iannis Xenakis - Pléiades (1979)

via YouTube:


----------



## millionrainbows

*Anton Webern, Complete Works, Boulez (Sony 3-CD).* I remember when these little jewels were available for 5.99 on BMG. I like this set better than the later DG edition, with the exception of the lieder disc. The packaging is nicer in the newer edition, too. I like the sound of this one better, drier, and less ambient recordings. Could I be hearing that dry, London EMI soundstage where the LSO does all their soundtrack work? I think this is the same location the "dry" Wozzeck was recorded.


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1996.


----------



## millionrainbows

dzc4627 said:


> oh mahlerian i have recently bought that cd set, and really like the duo piano piece!!


That Stravinsky box was the best $30 I ever spent.


----------



## Blancrocher

via Spotify:

Handel: Piano Suites (Daria van den Bercken); Tartini: Violin Concertos (Nikolitch)


----------



## Selby

Karlheinz Stockhausen - Oktophonie - 1990-91

via Youtube:


----------



## dzc4627

millionrainbows said:


> That Stravinsky box was the best $30 I ever spent.


lol yeah what a steal! does kind of show how little he composed though... in terms of actually hours of music. lotta small stuff.


----------



## Mahlerian

dzc4627 said:


> lol yeah what a steal! does kind of show how little he composed though... in terms of actually hours of music. lotta small stuff.


There are a few things not in that set, but other than the juvenilia, they're all very short, minor works.


----------



## dzc4627

Mahlerian said:


> There are a few things not in that set, but other than the juvenilia, they're all very short, minor works.


very interesting word there! will use in future. i think apollo and the rake are pretty long right?


----------



## EDaddy

Pugg said:


> ​
> *Zemlinsky : Lyrische Symphonie .*
> Varady/ D.Fischer-Dieskau/ Maazel.


Never heard this one. In fact, never even heard of Zemlinsky. How would you describe it?


----------



## brotagonist

Bringing colour to the light of day this morning with:








Schoenberg SQ 1 & 3
Schoenberg Quartet

I never tire of (all four of) these SQs. I imagine they were put on the album out of order to avoid having to split pieces onto a second disc, but I find the pairing makes good listening. They are both effusively Romantic pieces, I'd say, but the First is Brahmsian and the Third is scintillatingly serial in execution. I like the Schoenberg Quartet and have some of their other recordings, too, because of my impression of this album.


----------



## Mahlerian

dzc4627 said:


> very interesting word there! will use in future. i think apollo and the rake are pretty long right?


Rake's Progress is a full 2.5 hours, and is thus the longest single piece by Stravinsky. Apollo isn't even a half hour. Oedipus Rex, Firebird, and Persephone are the more sizable of his other works, I think.


----------



## brotagonist

EDaddy said:


> Never heard this one. In fact, never even heard of Zemlinsky. How would you describe it?


It's been reissued on Brilliant Classics with this cover:










I only got it last year and it's the only Zemlinsky I know. My clichéd description, since I find it difficult to describe music in words, is headily late romantic, "orgasmic," to borrow the word of a reviewer on Amazon. Definitely worth having, if you like the period :tiphat:


----------



## EDaddy

brotagonist said:


> It's been reissued on Brilliant Classics with this cover:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I only got it last year and it's the only Zemlinsky I know. My clichéd description, since I find it difficult to describe music in words, is headily late romantic, "orgasmic," to borrow the word of a reviewer on Amazon. Definitely worth having, if you like the period :tiphat:


_I'll take one!_ Better make it two... with a cup of post coital quiescence for desert! :lol:

Thanks bro! Will definitely have to check this one.

Any idea if the reissue included a remastered recording?


----------



## Easy Goer

Elisabeth Grümmer


----------



## brotagonist

EDaddy said:


> Any idea if the reissue included a remastered recording?


It doesn't say. I don't think it is remastered, but I believe the original recording was DDD and the Brilliant reissue is clearly marked DDD. I am not very tolerant of poor sound quality; this album gave me no reason for dissatisfaction. While the original cover on DG is prettier, I'd go with the Brilliant Classics reissue, unless you can get a good price, since the piece is only 44 minutes long.


----------



## millionrainbows

Selby said:


> Karlheinz Stockhausen - Oktophonie - 1990-91
> 
> via Youtube:


Whew! That Stockhausen is fantastic. It takes a little time, but once I was immersed in it, I was gone!


----------



## pmsummer

PERCEVAL
_La quête du Graal, Volume 1_
*La Nef*

Dorian


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

F. J. Haydn - String Quartet Op. 76 No. 4 in B-Flat Major, 'Sunrise' (Takács Quartet).









The Takács Op. 76 - this set's been rising to the top of my list for this Opus Number .


----------



## deprofundis

Ockay i bought 4 cd one is a double cds, 2 for15$, thanks naxos!!!
Here what i got Ge-Gan Ru ''shangai reminiscenses'' (i use to have a Ge Gan-Ru cd of is modern work that ilove and cherrish this cd so far is not an exception.Than i got two cd of Toshio Hosokawa orchestral work 1-2, finally i purchase a double cd called early music(medieval) called discover early music it feature obscure name and fameous composer vocal music,among the artist there is Hildegarde von Bingen and carlo Gesualdo and many other...
So this is what im currently lisening all of this cost me Under 35$ good deal good stuff.I almost forgot i took a naxos catalogue of 2015 wowoui(lol)


----------



## Blancrocher

Lyapunov: 12 Etudes D' Execution Transcendante, Op. 11 (Scherbakov)


----------



## joen_cph

*Schumann*: _Davidsbündler Tänze_ - Anda / DG LP

Went for this due to recommendations on this forum, and Anda definitely has something to say in these works.


----------



## EDaddy

Kevin Pearson said:


> Maybe my Irish blood runs deeper and stronger than I realize but I really like Moeran a whole lot (and yes I know technically he would be considered English). His melodies are often Irish folky. His orchestrations are rich and lush. I've honestly not heard a single piece by him I did not love. Guess I must have a sentimental side in there somewhere!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kevin


I really like what I have heard from him too. Have you heard his Symphony in G Minor? This is an excellent reading of it.


----------



## pmsummer

DIE KUNST DER FUGUE
*J.S. Bach*
Calefax Reed Quintet

MDG


----------



## EDaddy

Kevin Pearson said:


> I've decided to close the evening with Toru Takemitsu's From Me Flows What You Call Time. A lot of modern music I just can't get into but Takemitsu is just so cool. Even my wife, who loathes modern classical, really liked this piece. I find it just the right thing to unwind and get me in the mood to head off to bed. It's totally mesmerizing and engaging. A modern masterpiece in my opinion.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kevin


I just pulled the trigger on this from your comments on the work here, Kevin. You piqued my curiosity. Really cool stuff! Glad I took the plunge. Love that it has steel drums in it! And used quite effectively, I might add. It also didn't hurt that the download price on Amazon is only $2.99!


----------



## tortkis

Schubert: Complete Sonatas & Dances - Michael Endres (Capriccio)


----------



## KenOC

Haydn's Op. 50 String Quartets, played by the Fine Arts Quartet. This set, all 24 hours of Haydn's quartets, is in good sound and fine performances. $2.99 as a download from Amazon!


----------



## Mahlerian

Bach: Toccata and Fugue in D minor BWV 565, Herzlich tut mich verlangen BWV 727, Wachet auf, ruft uns die Stimme BWV 645, Fantasia and Fugue in G minor BWV 542, Liebster Jesu, wir sind hier BWV 730, Passacaglia and Fugue in C minor BWV 582, Prelude and Fugue in E-flat major BWV 552, Nun komm, der Heiden Heiland, BWV 659, Fantasia and Fugue in C minor BWV 537
Peter Hurford


----------



## Selby

millionrainbows said:


> Whew! That Stockhausen is fantastic. It takes a little time, but once I was immersed in it, I was gone!


Right?!?

He wrote so much quality work it is hard to even know which rabbit trail to follow, kind of like Xenakis. Everything is good, they wrote so much, and there is so little time.

Do you have recommendations?


----------



## Guest

Maderna
Quartetto per archi in due tempi

Cikada String Quartet


----------



## AClockworkOrange

Todays limited listening:*

Haydn: Missa in Angustiis a.k.a. The Nelson Mass*
Richard Hickox & the Collegium Musicum 90

*Schubert: Symphony No. 8
Brahms: Symphony No. 4*
Wilhelm Furtwangler & the Berliner Philharmoniker


----------



## Eramirez156

From disc 61 of the *Decca Wiener Philharmoniker * box set, *Janacek's Sinfonietta*









*Sir Charles Mackerras*

Recorded 1980


----------



## Brad

Josef Suk, son-in-law of Dvorak and grandfather of the Josef Suk the violinist, wrote some great orchestral music. Even though Fairy Tale has the biggest font on the CD, I personally think it's overshadowed by the Fantasy and Fantastic Scherzo. Awesome recording and playing.


----------



## Eramirez156

Now for some historical *Brahms*









_*Symphony no. 4*_

_Max Fiedler
Berlin Philharmonic_

recorded in 1929


----------



## pmsummer

LES PLUS GRANDS CHEFS-D'OEUVRE
_The Greatest Masterworks_
*Marin Marais
Monsieur Sainte-Colombe*
Spectre de la Rose

Naxos


----------



## PeteW

Was moved today by E Lucevan Le Stelle from Tosca, from this album:


----------



## EDaddy

Tafelmusik, Production III: No. 1 Overture (Suite) in B-flat, TWV 55:B1: II. Bergerie; Un peu vivement

Lovely little ditty.

Addendum: I find Telemann's music to be pretty "same-y". It's like he comes in one flavor: Once you've heard a handful, you've pretty much heard what he has to offer. That said, there's some lovely music here to be certain, but such a bloated collection as this might be better suited to some of the more multifaceted musical geniuses of the ages.

But for $0.99? Well...


----------



## Selby

Anthony Pateras (b. 1979)
Immediata (2010) for 6-string electric violin, quadrophonic electronics & spatialized orchestra Tognetti, ANAM Orchestra









Kaija Saariaho (b. 1952)
Six Japanese Gardens, for percussion and electronics (1994)
Florent Jodelet (1997)









Jean Sibelius (1865-1957)
Symphony No. 2 in D major, Op. 43 (1902)
Leif Segerstam, Helsinki Philharmonic Orchestra (1996)









The finale is in full effect. Not sure what will come up next...


----------



## George O

Muzio Clementi (1752-1832)

L'Opera per Pianoforte, vol 3

Maria Tipo, pianoforte
Luciano di Labio, tamburino
Giannino Ferrari, triangolo

3-LP box set on Italia (Italy), from 1980


----------



## BartokPizz

Stravinksy: Petrushka (1947 version)
Jansons: Oslo PO


----------



## Selby

Dobrinka Tabakova (1980)
Such different paths, for string septet (2008) 
Jansen, Kretz, Grosz, Rysanov, Thedeen, Andrianov, Watton (2013)









Steve Reich (1936)
Electric Counterpoint (1982) for guitar
David Tanenbaum (1990)
&
Four Organs (1970)
Bang on a Can (2000)
















Kaija Saariaho (1952)
Terrestre (2003) 
Claire Chase, International Contemporary Ensemble (2012)









Per Nørgård (1932)
Achilles and the Tortoise, for solo piano (1983)
Rolf Hind (2007)


----------



## D Smith

Celebrating Schumann's birthday with a block party here!

Du Pre/Barenboim/New Philharmonia - Cello Concerto 
Du Pre/Moore - Fantasiestücke










Gieseking/Karajan - Piano Concerto










Hamelin - Waldenszenen


----------



## Selby

Iannis Xenakis (1922-2001)
Phlegra (1976) 
for ensemble: Michel Tabachnik, Ensemble Intercontemporain (1991)









Steve Reich (1936)
Music for 18 Musicians (1976)
Steve Reich and Musicians (1998)


----------



## KenOC

Lyapunov, Rhapsody on Ukranian Themes for piano & orchestra, Op. 28. In the Romantic Piano Concerto series. Plenty of gold in these recordings.


----------



## bejart

Johann Nepomuk Hummel (1778-1837): Piano Concerto No.4 in E Flat, Op.110

London Mozart Players with Howard Shelley on piano


----------



## Selby

Karlheinz Stockhausen

Luzifers Abschied (1983)

YouTube:


----------



## EDaddy

Walton: Symphony No. 1


----------



## Figleaf

Faure's Requiem on Youtube, sung by Camille Maurane (whose _melodie_ recordings are so beautiful) and Pierrette Alarie, conducted by Jean Fournet.


----------



## Guest

I had not heard any works by Frescobaldi except for his solo keyboard pieces, so I was curious to hear this disc of consort music. I like it very much--quite inventive, with vivacious playing and vivid sound.


----------



## Vaneyes

For *Albinoni* (1671) and *Schumann *(1810) birthdays.








View attachment 70898


----------



## Mahlerian

Schumann: Waldszenen, Piano Sonata No. 2 in G minor, Gesange der Fruhe
Mitsuko Uchida


----------



## senza sordino

I'm not posting as much nor reading much here, but still listening to as much music as I ever did.

Brahms String Quintets (disk 3)
View attachment 70899


LvB String Quartets nos 12, 14, 11 and 13 including the Große Fuge (disks 1&3)
View attachment 70900


LvB and Sibelius violin concerti (I really like this LvB version, and the final movement of the Sibelius rocks)
View attachment 70901


LvB Symphonies 1&2 (I'm much less familiar with the second symphony)
View attachment 70902


LvB Spring and Kreutzer violin sonatas. It's the first time I listened to the Spring sonata since I started to learn it. The first movement is faster than I play it, the fourth movement is slightly slower than I play it. I'll soon be ready to play with an accompanist, but I won't be performing it. 
View attachment 70903


----------



## Guest

Another wonderful Leppard recording on vinyl.


----------



## tortkis

Pierre Schaeffer: L'Œuvre musicale (INA GRM)








Cinq études de bruits (1948)
Diapason Concertino (1948)
Variations sur une flûte mexicaine (1949)
Suite pour quatorze instruments (1949)
L'oiseau R.A.I. (1950)
Masquerage (1952)
Les paroles dégelées (1952)
Symphonie pour un homme seul (1950)
Bidule en ut (1950)
Orphée 53, Suite de concert (1951-2010)
Étude aux allures (1958)
Étude aux sons animés (1958)
Étude aux objets (1959)
Continuo (avec Luc Ferrari) (1958)
Musique de scène pour Phèdre (1959)
Trièdre fertile (1975)
Bilude (1979)

So wonderful. It was unfortunate that Schaeffer was later disappointed of musique concrète and thought it could not attain "music."


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

5th Symphony (live)










Two marvelous discs.


----------



## Jeff W

*In which there is a cello*









Playing now: The Six Cello Suites by Johann Sebastian Bach played by Pierre Fournier.


----------



## bejart

In celebration of his birthday ---
Robert Schumann (1810-1856): Fantasy in C Major, Op.17

Alfred Brendel, piano


----------



## Kevin Pearson

Do you love beautiful melodies that are moving inwardly? Do you also like vibrant percussion music? Then I think you would love this album of Yasushi Akutagawa's music. It's a shame there is so little of it recorded. Really wonderful stuff!










Kevin


----------



## Pugg

*Mozart : piano concertos 5-7-8
Uchida / Tate *


----------



## brotagonist

Selby said:


> [Stockhausen] wrote so much quality work it is hard to even know which rabbit trail to follow, kind of like Xenakis. Everything is good, they wrote so much, and there is so little time.
> 
> Do you have recommendations?


Since nobody has responded yet (I was a diehard Stockhausen fan in my late teens and had around 2 dozen albums), I will. Most of his stuff is only available through the Stockhausen site, so those great old albums are next-to-impossible to get.

I would strongly recommend _Kontakte_. There are a number of recordings available (the old DG, paired with _Gesang der Jünglinge_, is not, sadly). I love the one on Wergo.










I know you are a fan of piano music and a favourite is _Mantra_. The DG recording with Alfons and Aloys Kontarsky is unavailable from DG, but there is a fine one on Naxos. The Naxos one is heavier on the electronics than the Kontarskys were, if I recall correctly, but this is not to its detriment! I used to have the New Albion one (on LP), but Kontarsky was the one for me then, so I never paid it much heed.










I highly recommend another Wergo album: the one with _Kontrapunkte_, _Zeitmasze_, _Schlagtrio_ and _Refrain_. This is a big favourite.










The band Zeitkratzer have done a Stockhausen album. It is recorded live, but there is no audience interference, except for some well-deserved ecstatic cheering at the end. It contains some of the works from Stockhausen's _Aus den sieben Tagen_ cycle. Very nice. Play loud 










The _Klavierstücke_ are worth looking into. I am not sure that I have ever heard them, but they have become classics and I think I want to get them eventually.

I used to have one of the multitudinous versions of _Tierkreis_, but I thought it was pretty ordinary, not what I knew Stockhausen for. It's very accessible and that is likely why there are so many recordings available. I might be more positively disposed to it today than I was when I was 20. His vocal works _Stimmung_ and _Momente_ were not my bag then and I don't think I could heartily recommend them, unless you are passionate about modern vocal music. The _Helikopter-Streichquartett_ seemed too absurd to take seriously, but I heard it on You Tube and thought that it was remarkably engaging.

There are a number of other pieces available currently that I am less or un-familiar with, as well as a slew of compilation albums.


----------



## Becca

Weston said:


> *Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 2 "London"*
> Kees Bakels / Bournemouth Symphony Orchestra
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like a visit with an old friend. I always wondered what all the ominous commotion is one third of the way into movement 1. It must depict some strife or other regarding London. This recording and interpretation isn't bad. Movement 2 always gets to me.


I have known RVW's 2nd Symphony for about 45 years but it was only when I got to know the 1913 version that I began to appreciate the contemplative depths of the work. In a letter written in 1957, RVW pointed out the influence of H.G. Well's 1909 novel _Tono-Bungay_ on the original composition. Wells described London as 'a thing of white and yellow and red jewels of light and wonderful floods of golden illuminations and stupendous and unfathomable shadows...' We see this particularly in the original slow movement which contains some very original, poetic moments that emphasize this description.

Regarding your comment about the first movement, I have seen that part described as Hampstead Heath on an August Bank Holiday but I doubt that came from RVW! It is interesting that the first movement is the only one that was not subsequently revised.


----------



## Itullian

Camille Saint-Saens: Symphony No. 3 "Organ" 
Kansas City Symphony Orchestra / Michael Stern 
Jan Kraybill, organ
Reference Recordings 136 
KUSC.ORG


----------



## Josh

Magnificent performance and recording!


----------



## Sid James

Vaneyes said:


> Goodta see yuh back, Sid...but I thought it might be something from Offenbach. :tiphat:


Thanks for your welcome Bach, Vaneyes. I did another Melba, but I couldn't Handel it. Seriously though, I've decided to post here once a week or so, do a round up of my listening for the week.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Sibelius : Bernstein *

Symphony No. 3 in C Major, Op. 52
Symphony No. 4 in A Minor, Op. 63


----------



## Kevin Pearson

Listening now to one of my favorite composers...Swedish composer Kurt Atterberg and his Piano Concerto. This is really a fabulous performance. Dynamic and passionate! Love Derwinger does an excellent job here balancing the concertos aggressive movements and the tender slower movement. Anyone who likes Romantic style would find Atterberg worth a listen. His symphonies are some of my very favorites and always enjoy working through them.










Kevin


----------



## Easy Goer

Wagner Der Fliegende Hollander - Franz Konwitschny Staatskapelle Berlin


----------



## Jeff W

*In which there is Schumann*

I guess it was Robert Schumann's birthday or something. Any excuse to listen to more Schumann!









Symphonies No. 1 & 2 by Schumann. Herbert von Karajan leads the Berlin Philharmonic.


----------



## Itullian

Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart: Sinfonia Concertante in Eb K 364 
Netherlands Chamber Orchestra / Yakov Kreizberg 
Julia Fischer, violin
Gordan Nikolic, viola
Pentatone 5186098 
KUSC.ORG


----------



## Itullian

Hector Berlioz: Symphonie fantastique 
National Orchestra of France / Leonard Bernstein 
EMI Classics 73338 
KUSC.ORG


----------



## Pugg

​*Liszt : Sonata in B minor .*
Ivo the great


----------



## ptr

Kevin Pearson said:


> Listening now to one of my favorite composers...*Swiss* composer Kurt Atterberg and his Piano Concerto. This is really a fabulous performance. Dynamic and passionate! Love Derwinger does an excellent job here balancing the concertos aggressive movements and the tender slower movement. Anyone who likes Romantic style would find Atterberg worth a listen. His symphonies are some of my very favorites and always enjoy working through them.


If he's one of Your favourites, then You should know he's not as cheesy as Swiss goes... A typo right? 

/ptr


----------



## Pugg

​
*Verdi : Il Trovatore.
Price/ Tucker/ Warren/ Elias/ Tozzi.*
_Match made in heaven. 
_


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Easy Goer said:


> Wagner Der Fliegende Hollander - Franz Konwitschny Staatskapelle Berlin


If it only weren't for Marianne Schech's ghastly Senta. The rest of the cast is pretty good, and it opens with the best ever Steersman in Fritz Wunderlich.


----------



## Jeff W

*In which Jeff is unable to sleep*

Completely unable to sleep.









Edvard Grieg and Robert Schumann's Piano Concertos. Leon Fleisher plays the piano and George Szell conducts the Cleveland Orchestra.

Edit:









Now playing is Igor Stravinsky's 'Petrouchka' (1947 version), which will be followed by the 'Le Sacre du Printemps' and the Four Etudes for Orchestra. Antal Dorati leads the Minneapolis Symphony Orchestra except in the Etudes where he leads the London Symphony Orchestra.


----------



## Pugg

Offenbach:
"Gaiete Parisienne" (December 16, 1969 New York, Philharmonic Hall),
"Orpheus in the Underworld Overture" (March 21, 1967 New York, Philharmonic Hall)
Suppe: "Beautiful Galatea Overture" (January 10, 1967 New York, Philharmonic Hall)
Erorudo: "Zampa Overture" (January 21, 1963 New York, Philharmonic Hall)
Thomas: "Raymond Overture" (January 21, 1963 New York, Philharmonic Hall)
New York Philharmonic


----------



## maestro267

Today, on the 150th anniversary of his birth, I'll be attempting a complete traversal of the symphonies of *Carl Nielsen*.

All symphonies are performed by Danish National Symphony Orchestra conducted by Michael Schonwandt.


----------



## pmsummer

THE GREAT SERVICE
*William Byrd*
The Tallis Scholars
Peter Phillips - director

Gimell


----------



## bejart

Georg Frideric Handel (1685-1759): Violin Sonata in F Major, Op.1, No.12

Andrew Manze, violin -- Richard Egarr, harpsichord


----------



## D Smith

For Nielsen's birthday, an assortment of chamber wind pieces including one of my favorites, the Quintet for Winds Op. 43; utterly delightful. The Flute Concerto is also on this disc. Galway is in fine form here.


----------



## Pugg

​ *Mahler : Symphony 6 *
_Herbert von Karajan _


----------



## Vasks

*Pergolesi - Overture to "O frate 'nnammurato" (Vlad/Arts)
Vanhal - Symphony in B-flat, Bryan B-flat3 (Watkinson/Naxos)
F.J Haydn - Piano Sonata #9 (McCabe/London)
M. Haydn - Symphony in D, MH 198 (Nemeth/Hungaroton)*


----------



## Kevin Pearson

ptr said:


> If he's one of Your favourites, then You should know he's not as cheesy as Swiss goes... A typo right?
> 
> /ptr


I don't know who I insulted more. The Swedes or the Swiss? Thanks for catching that btw! 

Kevin


----------



## EDaddy

This morning it's Haydn's Symphony in D, H.I No.101 - "The Clock" that's helping to get my day started. Seemed fitting somehow.


----------



## BartokPizz

Holst, Uranus from The Planets
Dutoit: Montreal SO


----------



## Pugg

​*Bertoni: Miserere / Veni Cretator /Beatus Vir *
_I Solisti Veneti / Scimone _


----------



## Tsaraslondon

If ever a disc summed up the genius of Callas then it is this one, one of the greatest recital discs ever made, a perfect example of how Callas could bring alive music which may have seemed formulaic, investing phrase after phrase with significance and meaning. Sometimes in this recital of mad scenes, her voice takes on an almost disembodied sound, as if coming from the far recesses of her soul. She sounds as if she is extemporising on the spot, yet, if one looks at the score, it is to see how closely she carries out the composer's intentions. Sheer genius.


----------



## maestro267

Continuing my Nielsen cycle this evening. Listened to Nos. 1-3 this afternoon, on the finale of No. 4 right now, with Nos. 5 & 6 to follow.


----------



## TwoPhotons

Incredible playing by Krystian Zimerman!


----------



## Eramirez156

*Giuseppe Persiani - Ines de Castro: tragedia lirica in three acts *









_ Bongiovanni 2263/64_

Libretto by _Salvadore Cammarano_

First performed: _Teatro San Carlo, Naples
28 January 1835_


----------



## Triplets

Carole King, Tapestry. It's to late, baby.


----------



## George O

Zoltan Kodaly (1882-1967): Symphony (1961)

Nelson Keyes (1928-1987): Suite, "Music for Monday Evenings"

The Louisville Orchestra / Robert Whitney

on Louisville First Editions (Louisville, Kentucky), from 1963


----------



## pmsummer

SEVEN TRIO SONATAS, OP. 2
*Dietrich Buxtehude*
John Holloway - violin
Jaap ter Linden - viola de gamba
Lars Ulrik Mortensen - harpsichord

Naxos


----------



## pmsummer

Listened to this on the radio for 45 minutes (missing the beginning and end) during my morning drive to Sodom-On-The-Colorado today.

Still not sure just what it was (other than the recording posted). I did add it to my 'wish list' on Amazon for future consideration.


----------



## Guest

This is a most enjoyable disc. I had not heard of Eiges, but I enjoy Powell's playing, so I took a chance. His music sounds like a mix of Scriabin, Rachmaninov, and Medtner.


----------



## Eramirez156

Eramirez156 said:


> *Giuseppe Persiani - Ines de Castro: tragedia lirica in three acts *
> 
> View attachment 70931
> 
> 
> _ Bongiovanni 2263/64[m/I]
> 
> Libretto by Salvadore Cammarano
> 
> First performed: Teatro San Carlo, Naples
> 28 January 1835_


_

Now listening to acts 2 and 3_


----------



## bejart

Ignaz Pleyel (1757-1831): Symphony in D Major, Op.3, No.1

Howard Griffiths conducting the Zurcher Kammerorchester


----------



## Pugg

​
*Beethoven : Symphony no 4&5*
*Leonard Bernstein *


----------



## Pugg

​
Bruch - Concerto In G-Minor, Op.26, No.1
• Saint-Saëns - Sonata In D-Minor, Op.75, No.1


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Schoenberg: Verklaerte Nacht and Variations Op 31

Superb performances from Karajan and the BPO. It probably comes as no surprise to find this team so perfect in Schoenberg's lush late Romantic _Verklaerte Nacht_, but they also give a fantastic performance of the Opus 31 Variations.


----------



## Proms Fanatic

Mendelssohn's Piano Trios.

I got the idea to find this from the Classical Music Project, I had no idea Felix composed so much chamber music!


----------



## Tsaraslondon

A real fun disc of jazz inspired works from Tilson Thomas and his New World Symphony.

Adams: Lollapallooza
Gershwin: Rhapsody in Blue (original 1924 version, with Tilson Thomas directing from the piano)
Bernstein: Prelude, Fugue and Riffs
Milhaud: La Creations du Monde
Stravinsky: Ebony Concerto
Hindemith: Ragtime
Antheil: A Jazz Symphony
Raskin: Theme from "The Bad and the Beautiful"


----------



## Pugg

*Beethoven*: Symphony No. 6 "Pastoral
*Wagner:* Tristan & Parsifal*
LPO/Kleiber/Krauss*


----------



## elgar's ghost

I've been a bit out of sorts for the last few days but this disc featuring works for violin and piano from Mendelssohn's childhood, youth and maturity are going down well. Still hard to understand why the composer felt it necessary to withhold the sonata dating from 1838 - it certainly doesn't sound weak or uninspired.


----------



## bejart

Pietro Locatelli (1695-1764): Concerto Grosso in B Flat, Op.1, No.3

Jaroslav Krecek conducting the Capella Istropolitana


----------



## MrTortoise

My Martha Argerich debut recital disc somehow got a scratch, so I over compensated and got this box set 










Frédéric Chopin
Sonata No. 2 in b-flat minor, Op. 35
Grande Polonaise Brilliante, Op. 22
Scherzo No. 2 in b minor, Op. 31

The incomparable Martha Argerich, piano


----------



## Pugg

​
*Rachmaninov/ Rubinstein ; Piano concertos*

_Joseph Moog._


----------



## Proms Fanatic

Cesar Franck: Sonata for Violin and Piano in A major

Piano - Milana Chernyavska
Violin - Julia Fischer


----------



## Guest

Schnittke
Choir Concerto

Utube.
Sweet.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mendelssohn:* Songs without words.
_Daniel Barenboim._


----------



## Vasks

_on vinyl_

*Gomes - Overture to "Salvador Rosa" (de Carvalho/EMI Angel)
Faure - Pelleas & Melisande Suite (Baudo/Nonesuch)
Fibich - At Twilight (Vajnar/Supraphon)*


----------



## padraic

Slow-jamming Bruckner


----------



## EDaddy

Grofé: Grand Canyon Suite: I. Sunrise. Another good coffee companion.


----------



## EDaddy

...and moving on now to Respighi, Overture "Belfagor" at the moment. Interesting segue from the Grand Canyon Suite; it occurs to me as I listen that I can hear a lot of Respighi influence in Grofe's work.


----------



## Eramirez156

*Eugen Jochum: Berliner Philharmoniker 1922-1937*









_*Beethoven: Symphony No. 3- Eroica*_

Recorded live 9 June 1937


----------



## Pugg

​
*Verdi : La Traviata*.
_Sills / Gedda / Panerai ._


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Votto's conducting is prosaic, but he accompanies his singers well enough. Callas is fantastic (a miracle, according to Schwarzkopf, who was at one of these performances) and Stignani a tremendous Azucena. The men are less interesting, but not bad. Lo-fi sound, but enjoyable none the less.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Mozart, Symphony No. 41*

This has been recommended on another thread. Well done.


----------



## Eramirez156

*10 recordings of "Una voce poco fa"*

_Rossini Il barbiere di Seviglia _

1._Josefina Huguet_ - Victor 68441-B
2. _Frieda Hempel_ - Künstler-Schallplatte "Grammophon" (sung in German)
3. _Erika Wedekind _- Gramophone Concert Record 43713 (sung in German)
4. _Maria Galvany _- Parlophon
5. _Mercedes Capsir _- Columbia D14589
6. _Erna Sack_ - Grammohon 35087 A/B
7. _Luisa Tetrazzini_ - His Masters Voice
8. _Margherita Salvi_ Odeon O-6803 a/b
9._ Lousie Szabó_ - Telefunken E505 (sung in German)
10. _Ebba Wilton_ - (sung in Danish)


----------



## Nereffid

Delightful: Stephen Hough plays Grieg.


----------



## Musicophile

Beethoven Trios 5 & 7 - Faust - Queyras - Melnikov


----------



## Musicophile

Manxfeeder said:


> *Mozart, Symphony No. 41*
> 
> This has been recommended on another thread. Well done.
> 
> View attachment 70944


Actually, Mackerras has done two cycles (or more?) of the symphonies, with Prague and with the Scottish Chamber. I have both and prefer the latter, although both are very good.


----------



## Mahlerian

Bruckner: Symphony No. 3 in D minor
Royal Scottish National Orchestra, cond. Tintner


----------



## pmsummer

F MAJOR STRING QUARTET 'FROM THE WELSH HILLS'
OBOE QUARTET NO. 1
A MAJOR STRING QUARTET 'ON GREEK FOLK SONGS'
THREE SONGS WITHOUT WORDS FOR OBOE QUARTET
*Rutland Boughton*
The Rasumovsky Quartet
Sarah Francis - oboe

Helios


----------



## Guest

Kurtag
Chromatically saucy

Kashkashian, viola
Part of Signs, Games and Messages.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Beethoven, Symphony No. 9*

I went through Karajan's 9th yesterday (1963) and was disappointed. The orchestra's inner voices seemed muddy, and the choir sounded like it was in another room. Szell has always been my personal favorite because of its precision. I can hear all the voices weaving in and out.


----------



## pmsummer

SONATAS
_For Violin, Bass Viol, and Organ_
*William Lawes*
London Baroque

Harmonia Mundi


----------



## opus55

Rossini: Elisabetta Regina D'Inghilterra










I'm falling in love with Larmore... musically speaking :lol:


----------



## Itullian

opus55 said:


> Rossini: Elisabetta Regina D'Inghilterra
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm falling in love with Larmore... musically speaking :lol:


Line forms to the left.


----------



## Vaneyes

For* Nielsen* belated birthday (June 9, 1865).


----------



## AClockworkOrange

*The Art of Irmgard Seefried Volume 6: Schumann & Brahms Lieder, Erik Werba on Piano.*

So I am starting with Volume 6 of the selectied CDs I purchased at present.

Tracks 1-17 are in Mono, 18-26 in Stereo for whatever it is worth. In either case, the quality and beauty of the performance and interpretation are wholly unaffected for me.

The performances are wonderful both in Irmgard Seefried's heavenly heart-felt Soprano and in Erik Werba's accompaniment which compliments the vocals perfectly. Erik Werba is actually the biggest (and a pleasant) surprise here. I didn't doubt his abilities per se but I certainly underestimated them.

My knowledge of Schumann's Lieder is somewhat limited but these performances are incredibly engrossing.

The Brahms Lieder is all new to me and I have to say Wow. Brahms' Lieder is as impressive as his Chamber works - which for me shines equally as bright as his Symphonic work. I honestly didn't expect the Brahms to pull me in. Foolish I suppose but with Lieder this beautiful, I am thrilled to be wrong.

I adore this disc a great deal and will be listening for some time :angel:


----------



## Vaneyes

For* Chausson* (1899) and *Delius* (1934) death days.


----------



## EDaddy

Manxfeeder said:


> *Beethoven, Symphony No. 9*
> 
> I went through Karajan's 9th yesterday (1963) and was disappointed. The orchestra's inner voices seemed muddy, and the choir sounded like it was in another room. Szell has always been my personal favorite because of its precision. I can hear all the voices weaving in and out.
> 
> View attachment 70947

















Agreed. Of the many I have heard (I have by no means heard them all), Szell's is one of my very favorite 9ths, if not my favorite. The only other two that come very close for me (and each have their unique merits) are these above.

Addendum: Szell's Eroica is also my personal favorite for that symphony, although there are several very close runner-ups. Are you familiar with it?


----------



## Guest

Passionate, vibrant playing and wonderful sound.


----------



## Manxfeeder

EDaddy said:


> Szell's Eroica is also my personal favorite for that symphony, although there are several very close runner-ups. Are you familiar with it?


Yep. I have to pull that one up again.


----------



## George O

Edvard Grieg (1843-1907)

The Complete Piano Music, Volume 5

Eva Knardahl, piano

on BIS (Sweden), from 1978


----------



## bejart

Giovanni Meneghettti (1730-1794): Violin Concerto in D Major

Archicembalo Ensemble -- Giovanni Guglielmo, violin


----------



## musicrom

Doing some Youtube listening from the post-1950's list:

Adès: Concentric Paths

Okay, so I've heard this piece before, and I did really like it already, but for whatever reason, I had some trouble with the final two movements of the work. This time, I had no problem, and found the piece to be very cohesive with interesting, sublime textures.

Lutosławski: Concerto for Orchestra

I may have listened to this piece once before, I can't quite remember. Anyhow, it's a huge work, and the name's no joke. It really is a concerto for orchestra. So much energy, and powerful music. Sometimes, I found it a bit long-winded and a bit less cohesive than the Adès, but I still enjoyed it, and it's probably worth another listen.


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1980 - 1986.


----------



## bejart

Antoine Dard (1715-1784): Bassoon Sonata No.5 in D Minor

Ricardo Rapoport, bassoon -- Pascal Dubreuil, harpsichord


----------



## KenOC

Beethoven Symphony No. 1 (and others), Bernard Haitink with the London Symphony Orchestra. This is certainly very fine cycle!


----------



## EDaddy

Got a little iTunes Classical "Genius" going. Right now it's Wagner: Tristan & Isolde - Act I - Prelude


----------



## Vaneyes

Manxfeeder said:


> *Beethoven, Symphony No. 9*
> 
> *I went through Karajan's 9th yesterday (1963) and was disappointed. The orchestra's inner voices seemed muddy, and the choir sounded like it was in another room.* Szell has always been my personal favorite because of its precision. I can hear all the voices weaving in and out.
> 
> View attachment 70947


HvK's optimum-sounding '63 (hybrid cd layer) & ''76/7 (24-bit remastering) 9s. :tiphat:


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

A good long day in the studio painting and listening to some favorites.


----------



## Vaneyes

Kevin Pearson said:


> Do you love beautiful melodies that are moving inwardly? Do you also like vibrant percussion music? Then I think you would love this album of Yasushi Akutagawa's music. It's a shame there is so little of it recorded. Really wonderful stuff!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kevin


Yuasa's good, judging from his UK bands experience.:tiphat:


----------



## bejart

Mozart: Piano Sonata in C Major, KV 279

Mitsuko Uchida, piano


----------



## Sid James

This week its been these:

*Tchaikovsky* _Violin Concerto_
*Shostakovich* _Violin Concerto #1_
- Boris Belkin/New PO/Royal PO/Vladimir Ashkenazy - Eloquence

*Barber *_Two Scenes from Antony and Cleopatra_
- Leontyne Price/New PO/Thomas Schippers - BMG

*Dvorak* 
_Violin Concerto 
Serenade for Strings_
- Edith Peinemann/Czech PO/Peter Maag & English CO/Rafael Kubelik - Eloquence

*Piazzolla*
_Songs & Tangos
María de Buenos Aires Suite_
- Vocalists with Versus Ensemble - Naxos

*Tchaikovsky* _Piano Concerto #1_
*Prokofiev* _Piano Concerto #1_
With solo piano music by Balakirev, Tchaikovsky, Prokofiev
- Andrei Gavrilov/Philharmonia/Riccardo Muti/London SO/Simon Rattle - EMI

Feature disc:

*Goldsmith* _Papillon - Complete Film Score _(1973)
- Orch./Goldsmith - Universal/Emarcy










"Franklin was my best friend, the man who gave me my most stimulating work," said *Jerry Goldsmith *of his partnership with Franklin J. Schaffner, the director of _*Papillon*_.

Whilst their earlier collaboration in _Planet of the Apes _brought about one of the earliest serial film scores with the most startling sonorities, Papillon displays a more understated French flavour. The film is set in the brutal penal colony in French Guyana and tells the story of one man's attempt to escape it.

The main theme is a little waltz played on accordion, symbolising nostalgia for home, Paris. The delicately textured score also features solos for flute and woodwinds, bringing to mind the heat of the tropics, while the rich string writing evokes images of the sea.

Goldsmith tended to let the action speak for itself, so most of the film has no music. However, Schaffner gave Goldsmith a great deal of artistic license in the seven minute long _*Gift from the Sea *_sequence, which has no dialogue but only music to accompany an unusually idyllic episode of the film. Is it fantasy or reality? Hard to tell, but the music brings to mind Debussy and Ravel.

The disc is rounded off by a nice bonus track: _*Toi qui regarde le mer*_, the pop version of the waltz theme, sung by Nicoletta.


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1992/3, 2006.

View attachment 70957


----------



## Selby

brotagonist said:


> Since nobody has responded yet (I was a diehard Stockhausen fan in my late teens and had around 2 dozen albums), I will. Most of his stuff is only available through the Stockhausen site, so those great old albums are next-to-impossible to get.
> 
> I would strongly recommend _Kontakte_. There are a number of recordings available (the old DG, paired with _Gesang der Jünglinge_, is not, sadly). I love the one on Wergo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know you are a fan of piano music and a favourite is _Mantra_. The DG recording with Alfons and Aloys Kontarsky is unavailable from DG, but there is a fine one on Naxos. The Naxos one is heavier on the electronics than the Kontarskys were, if I recall correctly, but this is not to its detriment! I used to have the New Albion one (on LP), but Kontarsky was the one for me then, so I never paid it much heed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I highly recommend another Wergo album: the one with _Kontrapunkte_, _Zeitmasze_, _Schlagtrio_ and _Refrain_. This is a big favourite.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The band Zeitkratzer have done a Stockhausen album. It is recorded live, but there is no audience interference, except for some well-deserved ecstatic cheering at the end. It contains some of the works from Stockhausen's _Aus den sieben Tagen_ cycle. Very nice. Play loud
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The _Klavierstücke_ are worth looking into. I am not sure that I have ever heard them, but they have become classics and I think I want to get them eventually.
> 
> I used to have one of the multitudinous versions of _Tierkreis_, but I thought it was pretty ordinary, not what I knew Stockhausen for. It's very accessible and that is likely why there are so many recordings available. I might be more positively disposed to it today than I was when I was 20. His vocal works _Stimmung_ and _Momente_ were not my bag then and I don't think I could heartily recommend them, unless you are passionate about modern vocal music. The _Helikopter-Streichquartett_ seemed too absurd to take seriously, but I heard it on You Tube and thought that it was remarkably engaging.
> 
> There are a number of other pieces available currently that I am less or un-familiar with, as well as a slew of compilation albums.


Thank you for this!

The Klavierstucke are what I am most familiar with, I have the Ellen Corver release through the Stockhausen website, it is a wonder:








A lot of your recommendations are available through my library, so I'm going to check a few of them out.

I look forward to listening to Kontakte, Stimmung, and Mantra again, I've heard them each once before.

I am curious what it would take to put an entire collection of Licht together - I can't even find a guide as to their chronology via CD releases, does anyone have anything like this? The order of the works and their associated Stockhausen Editions Nos.?


----------



## Pugg

​ *Mozart: Piano concertos 25&26*

*Uchuida / Tate *


----------



## Pugg

*Verdi : Il Trovatore.*
_Stella/ Bergonzi/ Cossotto/ Bastianini _


----------



## starthrower

Ligeti-Lux Aeterna


----------



## Tsaraslondon

The glorious voice of Jussi Bjoerling in recordings dating from 1936 to 1947. What a wonderful singer he was.


----------



## jim prideaux

have developed a habit of getting hold of alternate recordings of 'favourite' symphonies,particularly where they can be bought second hand or relatively cheaply......Schumann in particular!

Last night and this morning was my first listen to Dvorak 5th as performed by Jarvi and the SNO....
first impressions-he takes this at a 'hell of as lick' and in the last movement it sounds like a race to the finish!
often referred to the 'pastoral' symphony I personally continue to find Gunzenhausers performance on Naxos the most attractive...breezy,unforced and almost meandering, he also brings out an almost 'heart rending' sense of nostalgia in the finale!


----------



## Pugg

​
*Verdi: Simon Boccanegra.*
_Freni/ Cappuccilli / Ghiarov/ Carreras/Abbado _


----------



## elgar's ghost

Berio's Sequenzas span a period of 44 years (1958-2002) - a wonderful series for dipping into but equally rewarding if listened to from beginning to end.


----------



## ArtMusic




----------



## Blancrocher

Scott Ross playing Scarlatti's harpsichord sonatas, K540-55.


----------



## ArtMusic

Blancrocher said:


> Scott Ross playing Scarlatti's harpsichord sonatas, K540-55.


Go the whole collection, it's amazing as is the cover of the box with Domenico himself.


----------



## Nereffid

Some little-known Janáček from Edward Gardner on Chandos.

View attachment 70973


----------



## Pugg

*Haydn : The Symphonies.*
34/35/36/37
Antal Dorati


----------



## Vasks

_More on vinyl_

*Ginastera - Overture to the Creole "Faust" (Hanson/ Mercury)
Revueltas - Redes (Mester/Loiuisville)
Chavez - Toccata for Percussion (Temianka/Columbia)*


----------



## MrTortoise

Selby said:


> I am curious what it would take to put an entire collection of Licht together - I can't even find a guide as to their chronology via CD releases, does anyone have anything like this? The order of the works and their associated Stockhausen Editions Nos.?


I've been looking for a good listening guide for 'Licht' as well. The best collection of 'Licht' on youtube I have found is from the youtube user Victor Alexander. This comes courtesy of our fellow TC member Albert7 who posted a link to 'Jahreslauf'. Here is a link to Victor Alexander's 'Licht' videos:

https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLW7pibdSIPj-xAzbGvcqylxJX3q_lXMHm

If you find any more good resources please pass them on and I will do the same. :tiphat:


----------



## bejart

Henry Purcell (1659-1695): Trio Sonata No.13 in C Minor, Z.798

The Purcell Quartet: Catherine Macintosh and Elzabeth Wallfisch, violins -- Richard Boothby, cello -- Robert Woolley, chamber organ


----------



## MrTortoise

Johann Sebastian Bach
Toccata in c minor, BWV 911
Partita No. 2 in c minor, BWV 826
English Suite No. 2 in a minor, BWV 807

Martha Argerich, piano


----------



## MrTortoise

Arvo Pärt
Te Deum

Estonian Philharmonic Chamber Choir
Tallinn Chamber Orchestra
Tõnu Kaljuste, cond.


----------



## shadowdancer

The longest Mozart's Requiem ever.
Nice tempi on this masterpiece.


----------



## Pugg

​*Massenet : Don Quichotte *
*Crespin/ Ghiaurov/ Bacquier.*
Kazimierz Kord conducting


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Beethoven, Symphony No. 3*


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Listening via spotify, though I've just ordered it.

I do of course have the fantastic Abbado set, and orchestrally that is in a completely different class. It would still be my first choice for the opera, but I have fond memories of this one from when I had it on LP, and it's worth having alongside the Abbado for the contributions of Gobbi, Christoff and De Los Angeles. Very pleased to become reacquainted with it.


----------



## schigolch




----------



## George O

Domenico Scarlatti (1685-1757): Essercizi per Gravicembalo: Integrale des trente Sonates pour Clavecin (1738-1739)

Scott Ross, harpsichord

2-LP box set on Stil (France), from 1977
recorded 1976

An earlier Ross recording of Scarlatti.

5 stars


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

Peter Tchaikovsky - Sleeping Beauty (André Previn; London Symphony Orchestra).









Exploring this work. So far, excellent stuff .


----------



## EDaddy

Genius is picking for me this morning. Right now it picked Nielsen Symphony No.3 , Op. 27 - "Espansiva": 4. Finale - Allegro

I have yet to hear a single work by Nielsen that I don't really like a lot.


----------



## Blancrocher

Georg Friedrich Haas:

Piano Concerto: 



Baritone Saxophone concerto: 



Cello Concerto: 



Violin Concerto:


----------



## Orfeo

*Niels Wilhelm Gade*
Symphonies nos. I & V.
-The Danish National Symphony Orchestra/Christopher Hogwood.
-->What a nice re-acquaintance (I forgot I have that wonderful Chandos album).

*Rued Langgaard*
Symphony no. IV "Leaf-fall."
The Music of the Spheres.
-The Danish National Symphony Orchestra & Choir/John Frandsen.

*Erkki Melartin*
Symphony no. III in F major, op. 40.
-The Tampere Philharmonic Orchestra/Leonid Grin.


----------



## Eramirez156

CD 40 of the *Decca Weiner Philharmoniker *box set









_Sibelius Symphonies nos. 4 & 7, 
_along with _Tapiola_.

_Lorin Maazel_


----------



## opus55

Ropartz: String Quartet No. 4 in E Major - _Stanislas Quartet_










Listened to Spotify in the morning.

After lunch, I turned on WFMT radio (the airwave) and Brahms Violin Concerto is playing:
_Valery Gergiev, conductor. | Vienna Phil. | Nikolaj Znaider_


----------



## AClockworkOrange

Something a little different after a somewhat stressful day at work - *Richard Strauss' Oboe Concerto in D* - performed by Manfred Clement (Oboe)' Rudolf Kempe and the Staatskapelle Dresden.


----------



## Guest

At the risk of being tedious...

Murail

Désintégrations

Ensemble de l'itineraire / Yves Prin

This is quite simply fantastic music. I need to invest more in Murail.


----------



## Mahlerian

Bach: Toccata, Adagio and Fugue in C major BWV 564; In dulci jublio BWV 729; Prelude and Fugue in A minor BWV 543; Fantasia in G minor BWV 572; Prelude and Fugue in D major BWV 532; Nun freut euch, lieben Christian g'mein BWV 734; Wo soll ich fliehen hin BWV 694; Fantasia in C minor BWV 562; Toccata and Fugue in D minor BWV 538
Peter Hurford









The _other_ Toccata and Fugue in D minor.


----------



## shadowdancer

AClockworkOrange said:


> Something a little different after a somewhat stressful day at work - *Richard Strauss' Oboe Concerto in D* - performed by Manfred Clement (Oboe)' Rudolf Kempe and the Staatskapelle Dresden.


I really like this piece. I will investigate further your choice of Clement+Kempe.
I don't own a lot of recordings but I usually come back here:


----------



## Eramirez156

*Ludwig van Beethoven*
_Symphony no.6_









*Erich Kleiber*
_London Philharmonia_

First release 1948


----------



## ptr

Eramirez156 said:


> *Ludwig van Beethoven*
> _Symphony no.6_
> 
> *Erich Kleiber*
> _London Philharmonia_
> First release 1948


Kleiber the Elder is the best non HIP Beethoven conductor bar none IMHO! :cheers:

/ptr


----------



## AClockworkOrange

shadowdancer said:


> I really like this piece. I will investigate further your choice of Clement+Kempe.
> I don't own a lot of recordings but I usually come back here:
> View attachment 70993


The Kempe is my first and only recording of this beautiful piece. I enjoy Karajan's Strauss but I haven't heard the recording you suggest. I think I will have to investigate your choice likewise


----------



## Guest

Prokofiev
Symphony no.5 

Scottish National Orchestra / Jarvi


----------



## Vaneyes

For *R. Strauss* birthday (1864).


----------



## Alfacharger

Listening to Bernard Herrmann's score to "The Day the Earth Stood Still" from my big box "Bernard Herrmann at 20th Century Fox" set.

Quote from Wkipedia....

"Herrmann chose unusual instrumentation for the film including violin, cello, and bass (all three electric), two theremin electronic instruments (played by Samuel Hoffman and Paul Shure), two Hammond organs, a large studio electric organ, three vibraphones, two glockenspiels, two pianos, two harps, three trumpets, three trombones, and four tubas."


----------



## D Smith

For Strauss' birthday.

Don Quixote - Du Pre/Boult/New Philharmonia










Also Sprach Zarathustra/ Ein Heldenleben - Reiner/CSO










I love it at the end of Don Quixote where Boult shouts Bravo and the orchestra applauds Du Pre. Thank goodness this rehearsal was recorded, what a gem.


----------



## Guest

A superb Alpine Symphony--maybe a hair less intense than Thielemann's, but very well played and recorded nonetheless.


----------



## bejart

Francois Joseph Gossec (1734-1829): Symphony No.1 in B Flat

Stefan Sanderling conducting the Orchestre do Bretagne


----------



## EDaddy

Takemitsu: Orchestral Works: From Me Flows What You Call Time 
Thanks KP! You know who you are. 

Glad I took the plunge.


----------



## pmsummer

MUSIQUE DE TABLE
_Suite in D Major
Suite in B Flat Major_
*Georg Philipp Telemann*
The King's Consort
Robert King - director

Hyperion


----------



## bejart

Friedrich Kuhlau (1786-1832): Flute Sonata in F Flat, Op.64

Evyind Rafn, flute -- Esther Vagning, piano


----------



## StlukesguildOhio




----------



## Pugg

​
*Menselssohn*: Symphonie Nr. 3 & Nr. 4

_ABBADO / LSO (1968)_


----------



## opus55

Bruckner: Symphony No. 7 in E Major
_Abbado | Wiener Phil_

Holst: Double Concerto for 2 Violins
Watkinson | Ward | Hickox | City of London Sinfonia

















I'm really enjoying the double concerto!


----------



## Pugg

opus55 said:


> Bruckner: Symphony No. 7 in E Major
> _Abbado | Wiener Phil_
> 
> 
> !


Just ordered that one :tiphat:


----------



## Pugg

​
*Renée Fleming.*


----------



## opus55

*A London Symphony*
Vaughan Williams
_Boult | LPO_










Craving some more English tunes


----------



## Pugg

*Mozart : Piano concertos 9 &25 *

_Daniel Barenboim_


----------



## ptr

*Donaueschinger Musiktage 1998* (col legno)








-









Helmut Oehring's Requiem is especially evocative!

/ptr


----------



## Badinerie

Getting back into the groove.


----------



## Nereffid

Bergen Philharmonic/Andrew Litton in Prokofiev's 5th symphony (BIS).









No idea where this is supposed to fit in the ranks of recordings of the symphony. I'm having a good time, either way.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Scarlatti*
_Joseph Moog
_


----------



## Blancrocher

Enjoying Michael Lewin's recording of Scarlatti (and, for some reason, the unremarkable but tasteful cover art suddenly seems like another thing to treasure).


----------



## MrTortoise

Sergei Prokoviev
Toccata for piano in d minor, Op. 11

Maurice Ravel
Jeux d'eau

Frédéric Chopin
Barcarolle in f-sharp minor, Op. 60

Franz Liszt
Hungarian Rhapsody, No. 6 in E-flat

Martha Argerich, piano


----------



## Jeff W

*In which Rachmaninoff rocks and other goodies*

Good morning TC from bright and sunny Albany!









I started off my listening with the Mendelssohn and Schumann Violin Concertos along with the Beethoven Violin Romances. Rachel Barton Pine plays the solo violin while the Göttinger Symphonie Orchester was under the baton of Christoph-Mathias Mueller.









Brahms came next. Symphony No. 1, the Tragic Overture and Academic Festival Overture. Bernard Haitink led the Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra.









Turned to some Mozart next and his Piano Concertos No. 22 & 24. Viviana Sofronitsky played the fortepiano (a copy of Mozart's own!) while the Musica Antiqua Collegium Varsoviense was conducted by Tadeusz Karolak. This is by far my favorite Mozart Piano Concertos set.









Last thing I listened to on my iPod was the Symphony No. 1 and Symphonic Dances by Sergei Rachmaninoff. Vladimir Ashkenazy led the Concertgebouw Orchestra.

Currently streaming via the tubes of the internet is this week's Symphonycast which features the Saint Paul Chamber Orchestra.

HAYDN
Symphony No. 40

MOZART
Piano Concerto No. 17

WOOLRICH
Ulysses Awakes

HAYDN
Symphony No. 87

Christian Zacharias - Conductor and Piano
Maiya Papach - Viola (in the Woolrich)


----------



## bejart

JS Bach: Prelude and Fugue No.17 in G Sharp Minor, BWV 887

Jeno Jando, piano


----------



## MrTortoise

Jeff W said:


> Good morning TC from bright and sunny Albany!
> 
> View attachment 71020
> 
> 
> Turned to some Mozart next and his Piano Concertos No. 22 & 24. Viviana Sofronitsky played the fortepiano (a copy of Mozart's own!) while the Musica Antiqua Collegium Varsoviense was conducted by Tadeusz Karolak. This is by far my favorite Mozart Piano Concertos set.


Looking forward to listening to this cycle. I checked and my streaming service (google play) does have the collection. I've been wanting to revisit the Mozart concertos played on original instruments, and I'm the daughter of Vladimir Sofronitsky can only bring great artistry to the table.


----------



## Pugg

*Dame Joan Sutherland.*
_The voice of the century _:tiphat:


----------



## Vasks

_Orchestral music of Swiss composer Richard Flury_


----------



## Pugg

​*Verdi : Macbeth.*
_Milnes/ Cossotto/ Carreras/ Raimondi _
Maestro Muti and the whole cast on fire .:tiphat:


----------



## Pugg

Badinerie said:


> Getting back into the groove.


Stunning recording :tiphat:


----------



## Morimur

*Munir Bashir - (1995) Master of the Arab lute (3 CD)*


----------



## Mahlerian

Mahler: Adagio from Symphony No. 10
London Philharmonic Orchestra, cond. Tennstedt


----------



## D Smith

Prokofiev Symphony No.3, Scythian Suite; Alsop/Sao Paulo. I'm really enjoying this series Naxos is putting out of the Prokofiev symphonies. Alsop is a fine conductor for this material and the Sao Paulo Symphony up to the task. I'm looking forward to their next installment.


----------



## Easy Goer

Niccolò Paganini 24 Caprices for Solo Violin - Viktor Pikaizen Violin


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1994, 1971.


----------



## shadowdancer

D Smith said:


> Prokofiev Symphony No.3, Scythian Suite; Alsop/Sao Paulo. I'm really enjoying this series Naxos is putting out of the Prokofiev symphonies. Alsop is a fine conductor for this material and the Sao Paulo Symphony up to the task. I'm looking forward to their next installment.


Very happy to see some of the material made here at my town.
Alsop just prolonged her contract till 2019 with the Sao Paulo Symphony Orchestra - OSESP.


----------



## Badinerie

Been drifting away with Schoenberg...marvellous!










going into the music room to pick another cracker...


----------



## millionrainbows

*Webern: Das Augenlicht op.26,* from the SONY Boulez set. Slow tempos, sparse orchestration, beautiful choir. The words by Hildegard Jone fit perfectly, the whole thing seems so spiritual. Webern's music is what it is, without trying to be anything else. At only 5:50, the whole thing is over in a flash.


----------



## EDaddy

Bach: Richter - The Early Recordings


----------



## Proms Fanatic

I'm in a cheery mood this Friday night! Listening to Schnittke's Requiem.


----------



## Guest

Dunno what mood I'm in. Listening to Hindemith: Symphony in Bb, courtesy of utube.


----------



## Morimur

Proms Fanatic said:


> I'm in a cheery mood this Friday night! Listening to Schnittke's Requiem.
> 
> View attachment 71030


Screw your cheer, Proms Fanatic. I gotta work Saturday morning.


----------



## millionrainbows

Selby said:


> Right?!?
> 
> He wrote so much quality work it is hard to even know which rabbit trail to follow, kind of like Xenakis. Everything is good, they wrote so much, and there is so little time.
> 
> Do you have recommendations?


Most of mine is on vinyl. On CD, I recommend:























Plus, *Song of the youths* on *Adventures in Sound *(dist. Cherry Red)


----------



## Proms Fanatic

Morimur said:


> Screw your cheer, Proms Fanatic. I gotta work Saturday morning.


A bit of British sarcasm on my part, I'm also in work tomorrow.

Schnittke's Requiem has very little orchestral input with the chorus and organ doing the majority of the donkey work. This makes for a very haunting work that I'd highly recommend.


----------



## Guest

Morimur said:


>


What a bolt from the blue! I have a single CD of this. Beautiful, relaxing music. I love the sound of the oud, so melancholy.


----------



## Guest

One side is more "classical" than the other--a Sonata for Guitar and Cello by Radames Gnatalli. The combination of 45 r.p.m. and direct-to-disc recording technology has resulted in startling realism.


----------



## jim prideaux

Dvorak String Quintet Op 97 and String Sextet Op 48 performed by the Raphael Ensemble.....


----------



## Badinerie

Finished this one...










On this one now..


----------



## AClockworkOrange

Wilhelm Furtwängler's gorgeous traversal of Brahms' Second Symphony with the Berliner Philharmoniker.


----------



## Eramirez156

* Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien / Rimsky-Korsakov: Capriccio Espagnol*









_Kiril Kondrashin 
The RCA Victor Symphony Orchestra 
Oscar Shumsky (violin) _

First release August 1959


----------



## millionrainbows

*Webern: Six Pieces for Orchestra, op. 6 (1909)*, from the SONY set. Webern is not completely 12-tone yet; he has not fully ascended into the thin air of the heights. Even now, he takes joy in pure sound, and is proceeding into silence.


----------



## EDaddy

millionrainbows said:


> *Webern: Six Pieces for Orchestra, op. 6 (1909)*, from the SONY set. Webern is not completely 12-tone yet; *he has not fully ascended into the thin air of the heights*. Even now, he takes joy in pure sound, and is proceeding into silence.


Or fallen like a brick into the boggy depths.


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

F. J. Haydn - String Quartet Op. 20 No. 1 in E-Flat Major; String Quartet Op. 20 No. 2 in C Major (The London Haydn Quartet).









Definitely some excellent period performance playing here. Great stuff .


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

Marvelous performances of Rameau's keyboard works.










Some great bleeding ****** of Wagner... played both discs today.


----------



## Vronsky

*Sergei Prokofiev -- Romeo and Juliet*









Sergei Prokofiev, London Symphony Orchestra, André Previn (Conductor) -- Romeo and Juliet


----------



## Cosmos

Hey guys, sorry I haven't been here in what feels like forever. I've just been busy with other stuff.

My most recent achievement is deciding to listen through all of Beethoven's string quartets, in order. I spent yesterday and today going through Op. 18, Quartets 1-6


----------



## ArtMusic

Scored for voices only


----------



## D Smith

Debussy Preludes performed by Hiroki Sasaki. I had not heard this pianist before and I must say i was very favourably impressed. She brings a freshness and inventiveness to these pieces that I was quite taken with. The piano contributes too, a 1870's Pleyel, that sounds quite different than most pianos you hear recorded these days. (Debussy apparently owned a Pleyel.) I have quite a few recordings of the Preludes and I can see this one rising right up to the top. I hope she records some more CD's very soon. Recommended.


----------



## pmsummer

THE RHEINGOLD CURSE
_A Germanic Saga of Greed and Revenge from the Medieval Icelandic Edda_
*Sequentia*
Benjamin Bagby - director

Marc Aurel Edition


----------



## tdc

millionrainbows said:


> *Webern: Six Pieces for Orchestra, op. 6 (1909)*, from the SONY set. Webern is not completely 12-tone yet; he has not fully ascended into the thin air of the heights. Even now, he takes joy in pure sound, and is proceeding into silence.


This is interesting to me, because that is my favorite work by Webern. I find a lot of his other music often becomes too abstract for my tastes, to the point of sounding random. I suspect this started to occur after he went fully twelve tone.


----------



## KenOC

Basil Poledouris, score to Conan the Barbarian. Music for your inner slaughtering savage. Orchestra and Chorus of Santa Cecilia and the Radio Symphony of Rome. Good, stirring stuff!


----------



## brotagonist

I've missed a few days here. Gez, I must have been busy  Well, there was that break-in into the garage and the stolen remote... 

I'm in WE mode, so Barshai/WDR Köln are on, performing Shostakovich's Symphony 8.


----------



## Mahlerian

tdc said:


> This is interesting to me, because that is my favorite work by Webern. I find a lot of his other music often becomes too abstract for my tastes, to the point of sounding random. I suspect this started to occur after he went fully twelve tone.


More recent recordings of Webern I find have better phrasing that brings out the expressiveness of the music. Most people are only familiar with the Sony Boulez set, but there has been a good deal of progress since.

Anyway, it's silly to talk about something that's not serial being "not fully" 12-tone. It's not 12-tone at all unless it uses the technique.


----------



## Guest

After reading about a contestant in the Cincinnati International Piano Competition who left the keyboard looking like this after playing Bartok's Piano Sonata, I was inspired to play Kocsis' recording!


----------



## Eramirez156

*Singers of Russia 1900-1917: Sergei Levik and His Contemporaries*









_1. The Demon: Do Not Weep, Oh Child - Sergei Levik
2. Night - Oscar Kamionsky
3. Khovanshchina: All Is Quiet In The Camp - Nicolai Shevelev
4. The Demon: I Am He Whom You Heard - Leo Sibiriakov
5. Eugen Onegin:Forgive Me, Bright Celestrial Visions - Alexander Davidov
6. Nero: Ah! Mon Sort - Lev Klementieff
7. Aleko: Romance Of The Young Gypsy - Dmitri Smirnoff
8. Opritchnik: Before God And Thee - Nicolai Figner
9. Faust: Seigneur, Daignez Permettre - Felia Litvinne
10. Ruslan And Ludmilla: O My Ratmir! - Maria Kuznetsova
11. Otello: Credo In Un Dio Crudel - Georgi Baklanoff
12. Rigoletto: Caro Nome - Lidya Lipkovskaya
13. Sadko: O Beautiful Town - Ivan Gryzunov
14. Maid Of Pskov: Sing, Little Cuckoo - Vasili Damaev
15. Der Vogel Im Walde - Antonina Nezhdanova
16. Le Prophete: Roi Du Ciel & Pour Bertha - Ivan Yershov
17. Eugen Onegin: I Love You Olga - Leonid Sobinov
18. Ruslan & Ludmilla: O Say, Ye Fields! - Vladmir Kastorsky
19. Der Asra - Joachim Tartakov
20. Carmen: La Fluer Que Tu M'Avais Jetee - Eugene Vitting
21. But This Was A Dream - Andrei Labinsky
22. Mefistophele - Feodor Chaliapin
23. The Stonemason - Alexander Moszhukhin
24. The Demon: Accursed World - Sergei Levik _


----------



## Selby

Janáček: The Piano
Cathy Krier, piano

Finishing up disc 1; lovely recording.


----------



## Triplets

Haydn, Symphony 103 "Drum Roll" Music Of the Baroque (Chicago), Jane Glover, con. on a radio broadcast WFMT


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1966, 1965.








View attachment 71046


----------



## Vaneyes

brotagonist said:


> I've missed a few days here. Gez, I must have been busy  *Well, there was that break-in into the garage and the stolen remote...*
> 
> I'm in WE mode, so Barshai/WDR Köln are on, performing Shostakovich's Symphony 8.


Trip-wire with shotgun would've been a nice welcoming.


----------



## Selby

Steve Reich (1936)
Drumming (1970-71)
Steve Reich and Musicians


----------



## Pugg

​
*Kodály*: Hary János + Dances of Galantá
+ The Peacock & Peacock Variations
_KERTÉSZ / LSO (1964)_


----------



## brotagonist

Stravinsky Firebird, Petroushka, Rite of Spring, Apollo*
Haitink/LPO; *Markevitch/LSO

Since the last two sections of Apollo wrap onto the second disc, I decided to listen to both discs. It's a long programme, but nice to hear the first three in order, but with Apollo sandwiched between the first and the other two. I guess it's considered the lesser work, hence splittable?  It's no big deal, since the CD player swaps almost seamlessly. While I've known these ballets for decades, these are the only recordings within recent memory I know: I think they are very nice.


----------



## Figleaf

Eramirez156 said:


> *Singers of Russia 1900-1917: Sergei Levik and His Contemporaries*
> 
> View attachment 71044
> 
> 
> _1. The Demon: Do Not Weep, Oh Child - Sergei Levik
> 2. Night - Oscar Kamionsky
> 3. Khovanshchina: All Is Quiet In The Camp - Nicolai Shevelev
> 4. The Demon: I Am He Whom You Heard - Leo Sibiriakov
> 5. Eugen Onegin:Forgive Me, Bright Celestrial Visions - Alexander Davidov
> 6. Nero: Ah! Mon Sort - Lev Klementieff
> 7. Aleko: Romance Of The Young Gypsy - Dmitri Smirnoff
> 8. Opritchnik: Before God And Thee - Nicolai Figner
> 9. Faust: Seigneur, Daignez Permettre - Felia Litvinne
> 10. Ruslan And Ludmilla: O My Ratmir! - Maria Kuznetsova
> 11. Otello: Credo In Un Dio Crudel - Georgi Baklanoff
> 12. Rigoletto: Caro Nome - Lidya Lipkovskaya
> 13. Sadko: O Beautiful Town - Ivan Gryzunov
> 14. Maid Of Pskov: Sing, Little Cuckoo - Vasili Damaev
> 15. Der Vogel Im Walde - Antonina Nezhdanova
> 16. Le Prophete: Roi Du Ciel & Pour Bertha - Ivan Yershov
> 17. Eugen Onegin: I Love You Olga - Leonid Sobinov
> 18. Ruslan & Ludmilla: O Say, Ye Fields! - Vladmir Kastorsky
> 19. Der Asra - Joachim Tartakov
> 20. Carmen: La Fluer Que Tu M'Avais Jetee - Eugene Vitting
> 21. But This Was A Dream - Andrei Labinsky
> 22. Mefistophele - Feodor Chaliapin
> 23. The Stonemason - Alexander Moszhukhin
> 24. The Demon: Accursed World - Sergei Levik _


Fantastic selection of singers! Ivan Yershov had a voice to die for- what I wouldn't give for more of his records! Whereas Alexander Davidov recorded prolifically and all his records I've heard are excellent, but only a tiny handful have made it on to CD. His 'Rachel, quand du seigneur' made a huge impression on me when I was young. Russian singers should be appreciated more and reissued more! Have you read the book that the CD was issued with? I have it, but have only skimmed through it.


----------



## Dustin

Ok I'll admit I thought I knew pretty much all of J.S. Bach's great masterworks. Then I found this. 








 Jaw literally on the floor. This is brilliant magical music. It doesn't hurt that violin and piano sonatas might be my favorite combination of instruments but I didn't expect to find works this fantastic. I read Bach himself even treasured them and took special interest in their composition.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Giulietta Simionato* : Grandi Voci series.


----------



## KenOC

On the radio, Bach's English Suite #1, Glenn Gould style. Can't get a lot better than this.


----------



## jim prideaux

Dvorak and Martinu Piano Quintets performed by the Lindsay Quartet and Peter Frankl.


----------



## Kevin Pearson

Carl Nielsen is one of my favorite symphonists and I listen to his symphonies pretty frequently, but don't listen too often to his other works. His string quartets and his concertos are amazing. This is my first listen to his solo piano works and I am really enjoying it. These are short works for the most part and some seem like undeveloped ideas but they are a lot of fun to listen to. Sometimes I like to listen to the piano and try to imagine the melodies orchestrated and this album lends itself to that nicely.










Kevin


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

G. P. Telemann - Tafelmusik - Production III - Overture - Suite in B-Flat Major for 2 Oboes, Bassoon, Strings & B.c.; Quartet in E minor for Flute, Violin, Violoncello & B.c.; Concerto in E-Flat Major for two Horns, Strings & B.c. (Pieter-Jan Belder; Musica Amphion).









Always great to come back to this - joyful, transparent instrumental brilliance.


----------



## Pugg

​*Sibelius/ Schumann: violin concerts
*
_Kremer/ Muti._


----------



## Viardots

If you enjoy singers from imperial Russia, you are recommended to visit this playlist on my YT channel dtshu:
https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PL5D68E791462AF75F

You would also wish to visit the playlist "Great Singers from the Golden Age":
https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLABC3ACE588508315

For other playlists in my channel, go to:
https://www.youtube.com/user/dantitustimshu/playlists

Happy listening


----------



## techniquest

I'm listening to Shostakovich's 8th symphony for the 'Saturday Symphony' thread. It's LSO / Previn on DG 'Classikon' and I'm currently at the end of the second movement


----------



## schigolch




----------



## George O

Ermanno Wolf-Ferrari (1876-1948): Suite-Concertino for Bassoon and Chamber Ensemble

Andre Jolivet (1905-1974): Concerto for Bassoon and Chamber Ensemble

Valery Popov 
Soloists Ensemble / Gennady Rozhdestvensky

on Melodiya (USSR)


----------



## Pugg

​
*Beethoven: * Piano Concerto No.5; Fantasy for piano, chorus and orchestra .

_Alfred Brendel/ James Levine _


----------



## George O

brotagonist said:


> I've missed a few days here. Gez, I must have been busy  Well, there was that break-in into the garage and the stolen remote...
> 
> I'm in WE mode, so Barshai/WDR Köln are on, performing Shostakovich's Symphony 8.


Odd thing to steal.


----------



## jim prideaux

Atterberg-Symphonies 2 and 5 performed by Rasilainen and the RSO Frankfurt

'Saturday lunchtime composer' 'round these parts


----------



## George O

Kontrapunctus said:


> After reading about a contestant in the Cincinnati International Piano Competition who left the keyboard looking like this after playing Bartok's Piano Sonata, I was inspired to play Kocsis' recording!


Too much forte, maybe.


----------



## Blancrocher

via Spotify:

Mozart: Piano Concertos 18, 22 (Brautigam/Willens); The Portuguese Fortepiano (Parmentier)


----------



## Eramirez156

Figleaf said:


> Fantastic selection of singers! Ivan Yershov had a voice to die for- what I wouldn't give for more of his records! Whereas Alexander Davidov recorded prolifically and all his records I've heard are excellent, but only a tiny handful have made it on to CD. His 'Rachel, quand du seigneur' made a huge impression on me when I was young. Russian singers should be appreciated more and reissued more! Have you read the book that the CD was issued with? I have it, but have only skimmed through it.


Good Morning Figleaf,
I had forgotten how good this CD was (is), a great collection, I bought the book and got the CD free as a result. It has been a while since I pulled it from the bookcase. I do remember he did have interesting evaluations of many singers, in particular Battistini.

Cheers


----------



## EDaddy

Shostakovitch Symphony No. 8 for today's SS listening.

For the first few seconds of the first movement I thought I had accidentally put on his 5th Symphony. Very similar motif... but only for a brief moment, then it's the intensely serious, brooding, tragic legato strings that begin this massive symphony (forgot how long it is!).

Better strap in; We're in Stalin Land now.


----------



## bejart

Jan Dismas Zelenka (1679-1745): Symphonie a 8 concertanti

Pierre Cao conducting the Ensemble Stradivaria -- Daniel Cuiller, violin


----------



## shadowdancer

Breathless with Op 131....


----------



## omega

*Debussy*
_Images, Livres I & II_
Arturo Benedetti Michelangeli








*Ravel*
_Daphnis et Chloé - Complete Ballet_
Claudio Abbado | London Symphony Orchestra


----------



## brotagonist

George O said:


> Odd thing to steal.


They got quite the haul at one of the other owners' and they had a pressure washer and much of my motorcycle gear stacked against the inside of the garage door at my place. I think they might have gotten either overloaded or spooked, but planned to come back. I was lucky. Other than the remote for the garage door, they got a magnifying glass, a utility knife, a multi-tool, about $5 in change out of the cash tray in the car and a couple of even less significant items, as far as I have been able to determine. I'll never know everything that's missing, but if I don't miss it, then it was not likely something that matters a lot 

It's the sense of violation, of someone knowing what I've got, of feeling that they can come back to collect whenever they wish, that is worst, given the insignificance of my ascertained loss.


----------



## Pugg

​On the menu for tonight:
*Donizetti : Maria Stuarda.*
_Di Dinato/ van den Heever_.:tiphat:


----------



## Kevin Pearson

brotagonist said:


> They got quite the haul at one of the other owners' and they had a pressure washer and much of my motorcycle gear stacked against the inside of the garage door at my place. I think they might have gotten either overloaded or spooked, but planned to come back. I was lucky. Other than the remote for the garage door, they got a magnifying glass, a utility knife, a multi-tool, about $5 in change out of the cash tray in the car and a couple of even less significant items, as far as I have been able to determine. I'll never know everything that's missing, but if I don't miss it, then it was not likely something that matters a lot
> 
> It's the sense of violation, of someone knowing what I've got, of feeling that they can come back to collect whenever they wish, that is worst, given the insignificance of my ascertained loss.


I hope you changed the garage door code or installed a new one.

Kevin


----------



## brotagonist

Zemlinsky Symphonie Lyrique
Varady, DFD, Maazel/BPO

What a marvellous work  This recording is from 1981. The singing is marvellous. I read that Dietrich's voice was showing signs of age by this point, but I suspect that must have been written by one of those reviewers that always has something to complain about that mortals would never notice  I really need to hear some of Zemlinsky's numerous short operas one of these days!


----------



## brotagonist

Kevin Pearson said:


> I hope you changed the garage door code or installed a new one.


I'm not called brotagonist for nothing  Thanks for the concern. Yes, I had the opener unplugged for two nights until I was able to purchase a new remote, and I programmed it with a new code and erased the old ones, too


----------



## senza sordino

Nothing new to see here, some of my favourites played this week. Lots of work as the school year finishes, so I want to listen to familiar music and not tax my brain too much with new music.

Shostakovich Symphony #10
View attachment 71064

Sibelius Symphony #7
View attachment 71065

Grieg and Sibelius String Quartets, with Nielsen At the Bier of a Young Artist
View attachment 71066

RVW Symphonies 7&3
View attachment 71067

Rachmaninov Symphony #1 and Symphonic Dances
View attachment 71068


----------



## pmsummer

MUSICA DEL DELPHIN
*Luys de Narváez*
Pablo Marquez - guitar

ECM New Series


----------



## EDaddy

Kontrapunctus said:


> After reading about a contestant in the Cincinnati International Piano Competition who left the keyboard looking like this after playing Bartok's Piano Sonata, I was inspired to play Kocsis' recording!


As a keyboard player, I can say with approximately 98.9% certainty that this much blood on the keys was _not_ caused by playing a fierce piece of music alone. The pianist must have already had a cut or sliced finger beforehand which playing the piano vigorously caused to re-open up and bleed. I have seen this many times and have had it happen to me a time or two.

Looks cool though, and it's far more romantic to think "Now there's an artist who really bleeds for his/her art". :guitar:


----------



## TurnaboutVox

My first spin for this fine recording of Koechlin's first two string quartets

*Charles Koechlin
String Quartet No. 1 in D, Op. 51
String Quartet No. 2, Op. 57*
Ardeo Quartet [Mecenat Musical SG, 2006]










*Frank Bridge
String Sextet in E flat
String Quintet in E*
Rafael Ensemble [Hyperion, 2003]










*Phantasie String Quartet (1901)
Three Novelletten
Three Idylls
Folk Songs*
Maggini Quartet [Naxos, 1994]


----------



## pmsummer

PARIS - LA BELLE ÉPOQUE
*Gabriel Faure, Cesar Franck, Jules Massenet, Camille Saint-Saëns*
Kathryn Stott - piano
Yo-Yo Ma - cello

Sony


----------



## bejart

Antonio Rosetti (ca.1750-1792): Horn Concerto in D Minor

Ondrej Kukal leading the Czech Chamber Orchestra -- Zdenek Divoky, french horn


----------



## Kevin Pearson

I really enjoy the Petrenko Shostakovich cycle and Symphony No. 2 is one of my favorites. Especially the 3rd movement. Also listening to Martinu's Piano Quintets No. 1 & 2. This performance by the Stamic Quartet with Igor Ardasev on piano. Pretty nice performance and recording. It also includes String Quartet No. "Zero", which I'll probably also listen to if I have time.



















Kevin


----------



## EDaddy

Kevin Pearson said:


> I really enjoy the Petrenko Shostakovich cycle and Symphony No. 2 is one of my favorites. Especially the 3rd movement. Also listening to Martinu's Piano Quintets No. 1 & 2. This performance by the Stamic Quartet with Igor Ardasev on piano. Pretty nice performance and recording. It also includes String Quartet No. "Zero", which I'll probably also listen to if I have time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kevin


Shostakovitch's 15th is also one of his most rich and fascinating symphonies. How do you find Petrenko and Liverpoolians' interpretation? I've never heard it.


----------



## pmsummer

PROVENCE MYSTIQUE
_Sacred Songs of the Middle Ages from the South of France_
*Anne Azéma* - programming, research, text translation, transcription, soprano
Laurence Brisset, Annelies Coene, Catherine Jousselin, Pasquale Mourey - voices
Kit Higginson - psaltery, recorder
Shira Kammen - medieval fiddle
Margriet Tindemans - harp, medieval fiddle

Apex via Erato


----------



## D Smith

After getting depressed earlier listening to Shostakovich's Symphony No. 8, I put on some Haydn to brighten things up. Worked like a charm.

Haydn Symphony No 42 Pinnock/English Concert










Haydn Cello Concerto No. 1 Du Pre/Barenboim/English Chamber Orchestra


----------



## brotagonist

Kevin Pearson said:


> I really enjoy the Petrenko Shostakovich cycle and Symphony No. 2 is one of my favorites. Especially the 3rd movement.


Symphony 2 only has one movement  I like it, but I am not greatly drawn to the second part of the symphony, after the abrupt shift from instrumental to choral.

I take it you were referring to Symphony 15. I love it  I've never heard Petrenko's interpretation.


----------



## DaveS

Haven't heard this performance in years but have always wanted
Symphony #4 in, Op.36
Leningrad Philharmonic
Evgeny Mravinsky, cond. Recorded 1961

A favorite performance of mine.


----------



## millionrainbows

Anton Webern: Four Songs, Op. 13, from the SONY set. Here, Webern is still in freely atonal territory. It's more lyrical, more melodic, more in the lieder tradition than the later abstract 12-tone works. Can anyone but me tell the difference? I mean, I hear these songs as being atonal, as having no tonal center. If I'm wrong, give me a harmonic analysis using Roman numerals.


----------



## brotagonist

*Anton Webern, Vier Lieder, Op. 13, Liliana Poli, Gilbert Amy, Domaine Musical Ensemble 
*

I'm not sure that I can tell the difference between "freely atonal" and "abstract 12-tone." I can definitely hear the melodic, lieder tradition of these songs. The 12-tone works, from memory, have a more jagged rhythm, but it is still a patterning rhythm to me; it is not and is anything but random.


----------



## millionrainbows

Mahlerian said:


> More recent recordings of Webern I find have better phrasing that brings out the expressiveness of the music. Most people are only familiar with the Sony Boulez set, but there has been a good deal of progress since.


Examples, please. We all want to listen to the best Webern out there, don't we?



Mahlerian said:


> Anyway, it's silly to talk about something that's not serial being "not fully" 12-tone. It's not 12-tone at all unless it uses the technique.


Here's more silliness: But both are without tonal centers. In addition, "free atonality" uses many of the same methods as 12-tone; just without the ordered rows. Same partitioning of unordered rows, same common-content sets, just like the 12-tone cheaters who abandon row order to create 'harmony.'

So, *it's not 'fully' twelve tone,* as long as you recognize the connection. It's a continuum, not an 'either/or' situation.

Besides, neither free atonality or 12-tone are tonal. They're both without tonal centers. "Free atonality" developed into the 12-tone method, as you yourself have pontificated before on many occasions.


----------



## Eramirez156

*Honegger: Jeanne D'Arc Au Bucher*









Seiji Ozawa 
Orchestre National de France 
Marthe Keller 
Georges Wilson


----------



## millionrainbows

Five Canons on Latin texts, op. 16. SONY/Boulez. These are still "freely atonal," not yet 12-tone: yet, they sound very similar to the first of his fully 12-tone pieces, the op. 17. It's funny how little effect the 12-tone "method" had on the actual sound of his music. 

That just proves the point of how little difference there is in "free atonality" and "bonafide" 12-tone music. They both are atonal, and both probably use unordered sets, and all sorts of other symmetries and geometric divisions of the octave.


----------



## millionrainbows

Mahlerian said:


> Anyway, it's silly to talk about something that's not serial being "not fully" 12-tone. It's not 12-tone at all *unless it uses the technique. *


Do you mean "uses the technique without cheating and abandoning the row order"?


----------



## George O

Starker Plays Kodaly

Hans Bottermund (1892-1949) - transcribed by Starker (1924-2013)

Variations on a Theme by Paganini

Zoltan Kodaly (1882-1967)

Sonata for Unaccompanied Cello, op 8

Duo for Violin and Cello, op 7

Janos Starker, cello
Josef Gingold, violin

CD on Delos (Hollywood, California), from 1987
recorded Japan 1978; Japan 1970; Indiana University 1973

5 stars


----------



## millionrainbows

Webern: Two Songs, op. 19. SONY/Boulez. Ahh, now we are in full-fledged abstraction, with no "tonal meaning" to clutter up the vision. Fully 12-tone, for what that's worth. At least, when someone composes using the 12-tone method, they are ostensibly NOT composing tonally. At least, there is no harmonic function; the row order is supposed to take its place.

That is, unless you want some vertical harmonic action; then you have to hem and haw your way around "row order" and abandon it.

At least we can safely say, "this music is atonal; it has no tonal center, no functional harmony, and no tonal meaning." It is what it is, and I like it for what it is, not for what it pretends to be, like Schoenberg's sometimes "tonality in drag" works.

Boulez was correct; _*Schoenberg est mort, and Webern is the Maaaan!*_


----------



## millionrainbows

Webern: String Trio, op. 20. Sony/Boulez. At last, we are in the rarified air of Webern's last, great period of instrumental works. Sublime! Careful, don't yell, you may cause a landslide. It's very still up here...let's take our clothes off! No, bad idea; it might offend the mountain spirits.


----------



## Kevin Pearson

brotagonist said:


> Symphony 2 only has one movement  I like it, but I am not greatly drawn to the second part of the symphony, after the abrupt shift from instrumental to choral.
> 
> I take it you were referring to Symphony 15. I love it  I've never heard Petrenko's interpretation.


No I was not referring to the 15th. I suppose I should not have said movement but section because the choral section is labeled as Meno mosso as compared to the first two sections of the symphony as Largo and Poco meno mosso. Sorry for the confusion there.

Kevin


----------



## D Smith

Perhaps this thread should be renamed Current Atonal Listening? Feeling so behind the times enjoying some Mozart (and it's not even the Dissonant Quartet!) performed superbly by Anne Sophie Mutter.

Mozart: Violin Concerto #5 Mutter/LPO


----------



## Mahlerian

millionrainbows said:


> Besides, neither free atonality or 12-tone are tonal. They're both without tonal centers. "Free atonality" developed into the 12-tone method, as you yourself have pontificated before on many occasions.


Atonality is a misnomer anyway, as all of this music has tonal centers.

Saturday Symphony:
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 8 in C minor
Royal Liverpool Philharmonic Orchestra, cond. Petrenko


----------



## bejart

Haydn: String Quartet in B Flat, Op.64, No.3

Quatour Mosaiques: Erich Hobarth and Andrea Bischof, violins -- Anita Mitterer, violin -- Christophe Coin, cello


----------



## MozartsGhost

*Handel*
_Great Scenes from Handel's Rinaldo_
Opera in 3 Acts
Libretto by Giacomo Rossi, based on an episode in 
Torquato Tasso's "Gerusalemme Liberata"

Rinaldo, Beverly Wolff, mezzo-soprano
Almirena, Arleen Auger, soprano
Armida, Rita Shane, soprano
Artante, Raymond Michalski, bass

Vienna Volksoper Orchestra
Steven Simon, conductor


----------



## Vronsky

*Sergei Rachmaninov -- Piano Concertos 2 & 3*









Sergei Rachmaninov, Royal Liverpool Philharmonic Orchestra, Vasily Petrenko (Conductor), Simon Trpčeski (Piano) -- Piano Concertos 2 & 3


----------



## hombre777

Sunday Morning ....J.S. Bach " Mass in B minor / Messe in h-Moll "


----------



## Guest

Another fairly obscure but interesting composer. If you like Ligeti's Etudes (along with some dreamy impressionism), then you'll probably like Bashaw. Sometimes it's hard to believe it's just one pianist! Very good sound--piano is a little bright, though.


----------



## Triplets

Triplets said:


> Haydn, Symphony 103 "Drum Roll" Music Of the Baroque (Chicago), Jane Glover, con. on a radio broadcast WFMT


Discovered that the version that I own, adam Fischer, doesn't have much to recommend it. This piece is actually the topic of this month's Gramophone comparitive reviewing. Any other recommendations?


----------



## deprofundis

Ockay i just heard a good version of Pérotin by Hilliard ensemble, the sound of it is rad, fantastic, mesmerizing, i need it in my collection , i'm affirmative this is the best rendition of Pérotin nativas...i heard (wow).Hilliard ensemble are amazing.


----------



## MozartsGhost

*Brahms, Beethoven, & Mozart*
_Trios for Piano, Clarinet, & Cello_

Ax, Stoltzman, Ma


----------



## MrTortoise

For Symphony Saturday!

Dmetri Shostakovich
Symphony No. 8 in c minor

London Symphony Orchestra
André Previn, cond.

Had to cheer myself up a bit after that:










Georg Philipp Telemann
Orchestral Suites

The English Concert
Trevor Pinnock, cond.


----------



## Jeff W

*In which Rachmaninoff continues to rock*

Good evening TC! I can't get Rachmaninoff out of my head but haven't had the time to listen until now!









Going to start out with the Symphony No. 2 and 'Isle of the Dead'. Vladimir Ashkenazy leads the Concertgebouw Orchestra.


----------



## Pugg

JS Bach: "Violin Concerto No. 2 in E major BWV.1042"
[Soloist] Isaac Stern (Vn), the New York Philharmonic (February 16, 1966 New York, Philharmonic Hall)
JS Bach: "Concerto in C minor BWV.1060R for violin and oboe"
[Soloist] Isaac Stern (Vn), Harold Gomberg (Ob), the New York Philharmonic
(February 7, 1966 New York, Philharmonic Hall)
Vivaldi: "Piccolo Concerto in C major RV.443"
[Soloist] William Heim (piccolo), the New York Philharmonic (December 15, 1958 New York, St. George Hotel)
JS Bach: "Piano Concerto No. 1 in D minor BWV.1052"
[Soloist] Glenn Gould (P), Columbia Symphony Orchestra (April 1957 New York, Columbia 30 Avenue studio)


----------



## MoonlightSonata

*Mikhail Pletnev*
*Domenico Scarlatti: Sonatas*


----------



## MrTortoise

Michael Hersch
Symphonies Nos. 1 & 2
Fracta
Arrache

Bournemouth Symphony Orchestra
Marin Alsop, cond.


----------



## Pugg

​*Mozart ; sacred arias for soprano*

*Edith Mathis *:tiphat:


----------



## MrTortoise

Henri Dutilleux
Piano music

John Chen, piano


----------



## tortkis

Nyman Brass - Wingates Band (MN Records)








From "The Ogre"
From "The Libertine"
In Re Don Giovanni
Chasing Sheep Is Best Left to Shepherds

Nyman said, _"the whole sound-world was transformed. Things like repeated rhythms which I originally gave to piano are punchier, edgier, more dangerous on cornets and trombones."_

I think the brass band fits Nyman's propulsive music very well.


----------



## MrTortoise

Michael Hersh
Images from a Closed Ward

Blair String Quartet
Christian Teal, Cornelia Heard, violins; John Kochanowsky, viola; Felix Wang, cello

Thanks to Morimur for the suggesting this recording!


----------



## elgar's ghost

Last night and now this morning - Mendelssohn's chamber music (sorry about the last two pictures - these were the only images I could find):


----------



## Pugg

​*Haydn: The Seasons*
_Janowitz / Hollweg/ Berry.
Herbert von Karajan._


----------



## AClockworkOrange

*A day behind...*

I was in more of a Lieder mood yesterday so much of my listening revolved around these two collections:












​
*Wolf: 22 Lieder* - Wilhelm Furtwangler (Piano) & Elisabeth Schwarzkopf (Soprano)
*Schumann & Brahms: Lieder* - Erik Werba (Piano) & Irmgard Seefried (Soprano)

I decided to finish last night with *Schubert's Eighth Symphony, performed by Claudio Abbado & the Chamber Orchestra of Europe*. This is a truly beautiful performance, Abbado's work with the Chamber Orchestra of Europe has yet to disappoint.









As for today, I am undecided beyond catching up with the Saturday Symphony which I just wasn't in the mood for yesterday - *Shostakovich's Eighth Symphony courtesy of Barshai and the WDR Sinfonieorchester.*


----------



## ArtMusic




----------



## Pugg

​
*Mozart : Complete Masonic music.
*
_Peter Maag conducting._


----------



## Taggart

Disc 1 - Les Indes Galantes 1735 and Naïs 1748. Definitely a disc of two halves. Les Indes Galantes was .. pleasant but Naïs sparkled - much sprightlier, more good tunes and lovely rhythmic complexity. Naïs was definitely nice!


----------



## shadowdancer

Another breathless Op 131.
I can`t describe how I enjoy this piece....


----------



## Blancrocher

via Spotify:

Beethoven: op. 2 piano sonatas (Kodama)


----------



## hombre777

Brahms " Requiem "


----------



## bejart

Francesco Antonio Bonporti (1672-1749): Trio Sonata in F Sharp Minor, Op.6,No.3

Accademia I Filarmonica: Alberto Martini and Enrico Cassaza, violins -- Leonardo Sapere, cello -- Roberto Loreggian, harpsichord


----------



## Pugg

​Time for some fireworks:
*Verdi : Nabucco.*
_Souliotis / Gobbi/ Gardelli_


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Diamond, The Enormous Room*


----------



## MrTortoise

Georg Phillip Telemann
Brockes Passion (Sinfonia through Peter's denial)

Stadtsingechor zu Halle
Capella Savaria
Nicholas McGegan, cond.


----------



## D Smith

Sunday listening. Durufle: Requiem Plasson/Otter/Hampson/Toulouse. Plasson does a fine job with this. I especially like the soloists. However the orchestra can get a bit murky in places. I still much prefer the Andrew Davis recording with Te Kanawa as my desert island disc of this work. The Mass on the Plasson disc is excellently performed and clearer to my ears. Recommended.


----------



## Vasks

_English harpsichord music from 1689-1759 played on an Argo LP by Colin Tilney_


----------



## Blancrocher

via Spotify:

Beethoven: piano sonatas, op. 7 and 10 (Kodama)


----------



## Wood

*BACH *Chorale settings

Hans Fagius


----------



## starthrower

Introduced myself to Rautavaara this morning with this fine recording. A collection of pieces for brass and woodwinds composed between 1953 -1998. Also included is Tarantara 1976 for solo trumpet, and the CD concludes with the beautiful Hymnus 1998 for trumpet and organ. Overall a very interesting and satisfying listen.


----------



## SiegendesLicht

*Johannes Brahms *- Symphonies No. 2 and 3, performed by the Berliner Philarmoniker and Wilhelm Furtwängler.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

This has been getting a lot of play chez moi - a recent acquisition

*Modest Mussorgsky - Songs*
Darling Savishna
A Garden Blooms by the Don
Yeremushka's Lullaby
Mephistopheles's Song in Auerbach's Cellar / Song of the Flea
Songs and Dances of Death
Sunless
The Peep-Show
Evgeny Nesterenko, Vladimir Krainev [Melodiya, rec 1974 & 1979; release 2008]










And inspired by Millionrainbows, I have also been listening to some of my favourite lieder:

*Anton Webern*
3 Gedichte
8 frühe Lieder 
3 Lieder nach Gedichte von Ferdinand Avenarius
5 Lieder nach Gedichte von Richard Dehmel
5 Lieder aus »Der siebente Ring« von Stefan George op. 3
5 Lieder nach Gedichte von Stefan George op. 4
4 Lieder nach Gedichte von Stefan George (1908-09)
4 Gedichte op. 12
3 Lieder aus "Viæ inviæ" von Hildegard Jone op. 23
3 Lieder nach Gedichte von Hildegard Jone op. 25
Christiane Oelze (Soprano), Eric Schneider (Piano) [Complete Webern CD4, DG, 2000]


----------



## bejart

Mozart: Divertimento in E Flat, KV 2523

Remco de Vries and Irma Kort, oboes -- Martin van de Merwe and Jos Buurman, horns -- Hans Wisse and Johan Steinmamm, bassoons


----------



## Mika

20th Century project continues:

1900	Elgar: The Dream of Gerontius, Puccini : Tosca
1901	Dvořák: Rusalka, Mahler: Symphony No. 4
1902	Debussy: Pelléas et Mélisande, Schoenberg: Verklärte Nacht
*1903	D'Albert: Tiefland*
1904	Mahler: Symphony No. 5, Sibelius: Violin Concerto
1905	Debussy: La Mer, Schoenberg: Pelleas und Melisande, Strauss: Salome, Lehár: Die Lustige Witwe
1906	Delius: Sea Drift, Mahler: Symphony No. 6
1907	Dukas: Ariane et Barbe-bleue, Schoenberg: Kammersymphonie op. 9
1908	Mahler: Symphony No. 7, Scriabin: Le Poème de l'extase
1909	Mahler completes Das Lied von der Erde, Rachmaninov: Piano Concerto No. 3, Strauss: Elektra
1910	Mahler: Symphony No. 8, Schoenberg: Das Buch der hängenden Gärten, Stravinsky : The Firebird


----------



## Vronsky

*Witold Lutosławski -- String Quartet*

Witold Lutosławski, Budapest String Quartet -- String Quartet

via YouTube:


----------



## Guest

I'm enjoying this set of Veracini Sonatas. Although influenced by Corelli, Veracini's Sonatas are longer, more contrapuntal, and virtuosic. Superb sound.


----------



## AClockworkOrange

*Carl Nielsen: Symphonies No. 3 - Sinfonia Espansiva & No. 4 - The Inextinguishable 
Paavo Berglund & the Royal Danish Orchestra
*


----------



## DaveS

Dvorak Symphony No. 6 in D, Op.60
London SO
Istvan Kertesz, cond.

via Spotify


----------



## Tristan

*Dohnányi* - Symphonic Minutes, Op. 36










I've been listening to a lot of Dohnányi lately. He's a composer I don't see discussed much. Yes, he was very conservative, but I am loving everything I am hearing so far. And I am so glad that most of his music seems to have been recorded (he didn't write all that much) on the Chandos label.

So far, this work, the Symphonic Minutes, and the Suite in F# minor, another brief orchestral work, are my two favorites of his.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

*Dmitri Shostakovich
Symphony No. 8 in C minor Op. 65 *
(or, as it turns out, accidentally speeded up, so actually in C# minor I believe! Good, gut-wrenching stuff all the same)
Leningrad PO, Mravinsky [Philips, 1982]










*Claude Debussy
Nocturnes
Premiere Rhapsodie
Jeux
La Mer*
The Cleveland Orchestra, Pierre Boulez [DG, 1995]

A performance of great power and shimmering beauty. I bought this very recently to replace a lack-lustre budget disc of La Mer etc. (Previn & the LSO) I bought many moons ago as an impecunious young man.










*
Ralph Vaughan Williams - Songs
Merciless Beauty
Two English Folksongs
Ten Blake Songs* (1957)
*Along The Field
On Wenlock Edge* (1909)
John Mark Ainslie, The Nash Ensemble [Hyperion, 2000]










This delightful collection has also been getting a lot of 'air time' at Turnabout Towers lately. I really do recommend it to lovers of English art song.


----------



## Easy Goer

Rachmaninov Symphony No.2 Owain Arwel Hughes - Royal Scottish National Orchestra


----------



## Musicophile

Tchaikovsky violin concerto - Julia Fischer


----------



## George O

Gustav Mahler (1860-1911): Symphony No. 9

Chicago Symphony Orchestra / Sir Georg Solti

2-LP box set on London (Holland), from 1983
recorded in Chicago in 1982


----------



## senza sordino

In preparation for my trip to the USA in August, I thought I'd spend Saturday listening to American music, and here's the five CDs I heard

Ives, Three Places in New England, The Unanswered Question, A set of pieces, Symphony 3, Set no 1
View attachment 71110


Ferde Grofé, Grand Canyon and Mississippi Suites
View attachment 71111


Copland Violin Sonata, Ives largo for violin, clarinet and piano, Bernstein Piano Trio, Carter Elegy, Barber String Quartet
View attachment 71112


Samuel Barber Symphonies 1&2, School for Scandal overture, First Essay for orchestra
View attachment 71113


Benny Goodman plays sort of classical music, Bernstein Prelude, Fugue and riffs, Copland Clarinet Concerto, Stravinsky Ebony Concerto, Morton Gould Derivations for clarinet and band, Bartok Contrasts with Bartok on the piano and Szigeti on violin
View attachment 71114


----------



## pmsummer

ENGLISH BRASS MUSIC OF THE 17TH CENTURY
_Intraden, Galliarden, Mascheraden_
*Henry Purcell, Alfonso Ferrabosco, John Adson, William Brade, Thomas Simpson, William Byrd*
Blechbläserensemble
Ludwig Güttler - director

Capriccio (GDR)


----------



## bejart

Giuseppe Tartini (1692-1770): Violin Concerto in A Major, D.93

L'Arte dell'Arco -- Carlo Lazari, violin


----------



## ptr

TurnaboutVox said:


> *Dmitri Shostakovich
> Symphony No. 8 in C minor Op. 65 *
> (or, as it turns out, accidentally speeded up, so actually in C# minor I believe! Good, gut-wrenching stuff all the same)
> Leningrad PO, Mravinsky [Philips, 1982]


IIRC the Regis issue of this recording was actually corrected for tape speed misalignment that was a part when it was released by Philips (and Olympia?)-

/ptr


----------



## Cosmos

Elgar - Piano Quintet
The Allegri Quartet with John Ogdon


----------



## pianississimo

Tomorrow's playlist.

Saint-Saëns: Introduction & Rondo Capriccioso In A Minor For Violin & Orchestra, Op. 28, Vengerov, Zubin Mehta: Israel Philharmonic Orchestra.
Saint-Saëns: Carnival Of The Animals Czechoslovak Radio Symphony Orchestra conducted by Ondrej Lenar
Brahms: Piano Trio #2 In C, Op. 87. Beaux Arts Trio
Schubert: Impromptu #1 In F Minor, D 935, Daniel Barenboim (live recording)
Saint-Saëns: Piano Concerto #2 In G Minor, Op. 22 Kathryn Stott; Marin Alsop: BBC Philharmonic Orchestra 
Schubert: Piano Sonata #21 In B Flat, D 960, Daniel Barenboim (live recording)
Brahms: Piano Trio In A, Op. Posth. Beaux Arts Trio
Saint-Saëns: Symphony #3 In C Minor, Op. 78, "Organ", Marin Alsop: BBC Philharmonic Orchestra, David Goode
Szymanowski: Violin Concerto #1, Op. 35 . Nicola Benedetti; Daniel Harding: London Symphony Orchestra

Carnival of the Animals is a kind of guilty pleasure. The pianists and the fossils always make me smile. It'll contrast nicely with Schubert's immortal D935 impromptu and my new recordings of Brahms's piano trios. Some Szymanowski that I'd forgotten I had and the Organ Symphony to help make monday less horrible. Also one of my favourite pianists Kathy Stott playing the Saint-Saëns piano concerto with the huge piano solo opening.


----------



## pmsummer

JOB
_A Masque for Dancing_
*Ralph Vaughan Williams*
London Philharmonic Orchestra
Vernon Hadley - conductor

MHS


----------



## Eramirez156

*Joseph Schmidt*

Was there ever sweeter voiced tenor?


----------



## schigolch




----------



## Manxfeeder

schigolch said:


>


Hey, me too! I listened to the Easter disk.


----------



## pmsummer

THE COURTS OF LOVE
_Music from the time of Eleanor of Aquitaine_
*Sinfonye*
Stevie Wishart - director

Hyperion


----------



## TurnaboutVox

*Brahms - Violin Sonatas
Sonata No. 1 in G major, Op. 87
Sonata No. 2 in A major, Op. 100
Sonata No. 3 in D minor, Op. 108
Scherzo in C minor for Violin and Piano ('F-A-E'), WoO Posth. 2 *
José Gallardo (piano), Linus Roth (violin) [Challenge Classics, 2011]

I have to concede that this pair of young musicians make a very eloquent case for Brahms's output for violin and piano. The sound quality is excellent. I am still largely immune to the charms of this composer though _<sigh>_. And as you can see, I do keep trying!



> Brahms three violin sonatas also follow some of the advances and stylistic trends that Beethoven laid out, most notably in ensuring an equal voice for both the violin and piano. Brahms brought his own harmonic richness and rhythmic intrigue, resulting in three cornerstones of the violin sonata repertoire. Performing these masterworks on this Challenge Records disc are violinist Linus Roth and pianist José Gallardo, two relative newcomers to the classical scene. Both are already making tremendous inroads in their individual careers, and together they form a duo capable of producing mature, insightfully musical performances far beyond their young years. Apart from the careful intonation, broad dynamic scope, and lustrous tone of Roth, and the sumptuous balance, clear voicing, and clean articulation of Gallardó, the two together engage in a clearly interactive, appealing dialogue that entices listeners and holds them attentive throughout.
> AllMusic


----------



## Easy Goer

SZYMANOWSKI: Piano Sonata No. 2, Op. 21 • Piano Sonata No. 3, Op. 36 • Mythes - Trois poèmes for violin and piano
Sviatoslav Richter: piano Oleg Kagan: violin


----------



## D Smith

Beethoven: Piano Sonatas 16 17 and 18. Mari Kodama. I've been happy to see Kodama being mentioned recently here on TC. I think she is a fantastic pianist and love her Beethoven cycle which doesn't get much notice. 17 and 18 are two of my favourites and she does them to perfection IMO. Highly recommended.


----------



## pmsummer

I HAVE HEARD IT SAID THAT A SPIRIT ENTERS
_Works by Gavin Bryars_
*Gavin Bryars*
Holly Cole - voice
Gwen Hoebig - violin
Gavin Bryars - solo double-bass
CBC Radio Orchestra
Owen Underhill - conductor

GB Records (2)


----------



## Pugg

​*Schubert : Impromptus*
_Arthur & Lucas Jussen_


----------



## brotagonist

Wagner Parsifal Kubelik/Bavarian RSO


----------



## MrTortoise

Georg Phillip Telemann
Brockes Passion

Stadtsingechor zu Halle
Capella Savaria
Nicholas McGegan, cond.

It is a shame Telemann stands so firmly in the shadow of Bach. He is such an inventive composer! This work is full of examples of his 'sound painting' that Bach admired so much. After listening to this it might be time for me to explore some Telemann opera.


----------



## tortkis

first things first - Nadia Sirota (New Amsterdam)








Nadia Sirota (viola), Clarice Jensen (cello), Chiara String Quartet
https://nadiasirota.bandcamp.com/album/first-things-first

Nadia Sirota's debut recording, containing contemporary works of Marcos Balter (a bit experimental), Judd Greenstein (moving, almost Romantic), and Nico Muhly (energetic & affective.) Really nice. (I first heard of the term "indie-classical.")


----------



## Pugg

MrTortoise said:


> Georg Phillip Telemann
> Brockes Passion
> 
> Stadtsingechor zu Halle
> Capella Savaria
> Nicholas McGegan, cond.
> 
> It is a shame Telemann stands so firmly in the shadow of Bach. He is such an inventive composer! This work is full of examples of his 'sound painting' that Bach admired so much. After listening to this it might be time for me to explore some Telemann opera.


This is such fine music, much underrated :tiphat:


----------



## Pugg

​*Bellini : Norma.*
_Souliotis/ Cossotto /del Monaco.
_


----------



## MoonlightSonata

Sibelius, Symphony No. 5
Mahler, Symphony No. 6


----------



## ArtMusic




----------



## Guest

Murail
Le Partage des Eaux

BBC Symphony Orchestra
Valade

I think I'm in love with Murail's "voice".....


----------



## Pugg

​
*Schubert : Trout Quintet
*
_Renaud & Gautier Capucon, Frank Braley, Gerard Causse, _


----------



## bejart

Antonio Vivaldi (1678-1741): Concerto for Strings in B Minor, RV 168

Simon Standage conducting the Collegium Musicum 90


----------



## shadowdancer

Decided to cycle between all my versions of op 131...
What a ride!!


----------



## Vasks

_Checking out a recently purchased disc featuring composer cousins both born in 1767_


----------



## Pugg

​
*Poulenc / Szymanowski : Stabat mater*

_Robert Shaw conducting _


----------



## Selby

Alan Hovhaness (1911-2000)
Rastìslav Štú cond. Slovenská Filharmónia

Janabar: Five Hymns of Serenity, Op. 81 (1949) 
Michael Bowman, trumpet; Paul Hersey, piano; Christina Fong, violin

Talin, Op. 93/1, for viola and orchestra (1951) 
Christina Fong, viola

Shambala, Op. 228, for sitar and orchestra (1969) 
Gaurav Mazumdar, sitar


----------



## Guest

*Manuel de Falla:*
El Amore Brujo
El Sombrero de Tres Picos (The Three-Cornered Hat)
Charles Dutoit, Montreal Symphony Orchestra

It seems I like every recording I have by Dutoit and the MSO. He did some really good work there.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Verdi: Aida.*
_Nilson/ Corelli/ Bumbry/ Sereni._

Just found this in my charity shop for only €5,00


----------



## brotagonist

A composer I discovered through the 50s List:

Rzewski Coming Together

I got halfway through this and had to take it off. The text is attractive  I guess when you think that this was composed in 1973, but... meh.

Rzewski Squares 1 & 2

This fits straight into what I'm into. I'll probably listen to the Squares 3 & 4 later 

Rzewski De Profundis

I need to take this off  but I'm trying to give it a chance. Ok, 8 minutes is more than enough; it's thankfully gone!

Now, I really am hearing the aforementioned Squares 3 & 4.


----------



## brotagonist

I guess I'm in a piano mood (it is morning here ).

A composer I adore, but know by only two pieces  A few others I sampled didn't appeal, so I'm trying, what else, piano music!

Gubaidulina Musical Toys (1, 2) (Beatrice Rauchs)

Rzewski hits you over the head; Gubaidulina worms her way in


----------



## Jeff W

*In which it is Jeff's birthday*

Good afternoon TC from cool and overcast Albany!









Since it is his birthday (and mine), I'm breaking out some Grieg! The Peer Gynt Suites No. 1 & 2 and 'From Holberg's Time'. Also on this disc are the Valse Triste, Swan of Tuonela and Finlandia by some dude named Jean Sibelius 

Herbert von Karajan leads the Berlin Philharmonic.


----------



## brotagonist

More Gubaidulina this morning: The Lyre of Orpheus (Kremer/Altstaedt)  Yes! I need to hear even more!


----------



## EDaddy

Honegger: Symphony #2 - 1. Molto Moderato, Allegro
Herbert Von Karajan: Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra


----------



## Guest

Pugg said:


> ​*Schubert : Impromptus*
> _Arthur & Lucas Jussen_


So, DG is now signing pre-pubescent artists?


----------



## Selby

brotagonist said:


> A composer I discovered through the 50s List:
> 
> Rzewski Coming Together
> 
> I got halfway through this and had to take it off. The text is attractive  I guess when you think that this was composed in 1973, but... meh.
> 
> Rzewski Squares 1 & 2
> 
> This fits straight into what I'm into. I'll probably listen to the Squares 3 & 4 later
> 
> Rzewski De Profundis
> 
> I need to take this off  but I'm trying to give it a chance. Ok, 8 minutes is more than enough; it's thankfully gone!
> 
> Now, I really am hearing the aforementioned Squares 3 & 4.


Have you tried Rzewski's North American Ballads? I think from 1979; No. 4 is the popular Winnsboro Cotton Blues.


----------



## EDaddy

Kontrapunctus said:


> So, DG is now signing pre-pubescent artists?


DG finally found their Classical Hansen Brothers. Bless their little embryonic hearts!


----------



## Morimur

*Witold Lutosławski : Symphonies / Concertos / Choral and Vocal Works (10-CD)*










Stravinsky gets all the attention around here but Lutosławski is _at least_ his equal.


----------



## pmsummer

IMAGES FROM A CLOSED WARD
*Michael Hersch*
The Blair String Quartet

innova


----------



## bejart

Jeff W says ---
"In which it is Jeff's birthday ..."

Celebrate and Enjoy !!

Now ---
Johannes Matthias Sperger (1750-1812): String Trio in G Major

Belvedere Trio Wien: Vilmos Szabadi, violin -- Elmar Landerer, viola -- Robert Nagy, cello


----------



## pmsummer

DANCES FROM TERPSICHORE, 1612
*Michael Praetorius*
New London Consort
Philip Pickett - director

Éditions de l'Oiseau-Lyre


----------



## Eramirez156

Disc 26 from the *Decca Wiener Philharmoniker* boxset

_*Richard Strauss
Four Last Songs*_









*Lisa della Casa
Karl Bohm*
Recorded June 1953


----------



## Eramirez156

Thursday night is our final *Chicago Symphony* concert of the season, which will include the* Tchaikovsky Symphony no.5*









*Pierre Monteux
Boston Symphony Orchestra*

Recorded January 8, 1958


----------



## Morimur

pmsummer said:


> IMAGES FROM A CLOSED WARD
> *Michael Hersch*
> The Blair String Quartet
> 
> innova


So how do you like it, pmsummer?


----------



## bejart

Josef Myslivecek (1737-1781): String Quintet No.6 in B Flat

Leos Svarovsky conducting the Czech Chamber Soloists


----------



## EDaddy

Morimur said:


> Stravinsky gets all the attention around here but Lutosławski is _at least_ his equal.


I was intrigued by your post as I have never heard Lutosławski's music before. Your statement of his being _at least_ Stravinsky's equal is quite a strong one, so much so that it sent me running to Wikipedia and www.naxos.com/workman, to give a listen. Naxos only has one entire sample of Lutosławski's, which I just finished listening to (his Passacaglia Toccata e Corale to be precise), and it definitely left me salivating for more. Fascinating stuff. Incredibly rich and complex but never so far "outside" as to completely lose tonality altogether. At least not in this particular work. It has elements of Stravinsky to be sure, even Charles Mingus (not from a stylistic perspective as much as from the transitions into and back out of free sections, or "mobiles" as Lutosławski apparently called them. Mingus used a similar approach where he'd have the band suddenly go from a more structured section to a sudden explosion of freedom, then back to structure again. I presume Mingus was influenced either directly or indirectly by Lutosławski in some capacity).

This record below, Pithecanthropus Erectus, strikes me as a good example of how Mingus was going for something similar; his version of "mobiles", if you will. It's a musical depiction of the ascent of man from our earliest ape days. You may or may not be familiar with it. A Classic, not to mention highly influential, recording in Jazz and one of the first (if not _the_ first) to introduce "free" elements into the genre.









Really interested to hear more of Lutosławski's music and I certainly plan to. Thx for planting the seed, Mortimer... er, Morimur rather! ;-)


----------



## pmsummer

SYMPHONY NO.3
DANZÓN CUBANO
EL SALÓN MÉXICO
*Aaron Copland*
Dallas Symphony Orchestra
Eduardo Mata - conductor

EMI


----------



## pmsummer

Morimur said:


> So how do you like it, pmsummer?


My listening was interrupted by my wife's return from shopping. I look forward to finishing the work.


----------



## Guest

I really like this recording--the Concertos, especially the D Minor keyboard one, must be ferociously hard to play on the guitar, but Ms. Yang makes them sound quite idiomatic. The solo Bach works are beautifully played, too. Great sound. The use of a string quartet allows the guitar to cut through nicely.


----------



## D Smith

A very Happy Birthday to Jeff W who shares a birthday with Edvard Grieg!

Listening here to

Sonata in F: Vilde Frang










String Quartet in Gm: Guarneri










Piano Concerto: Zilberstein, Jarvi


----------



## Musicophile

Handel: Music for Queen Caroline - William Christie









A great album, just wrote about it on my blog:

http://musicophilesblog.com/2015/06/15/georg-friedrich-handel-beyond-the-messiah/


----------



## Morimur

EDaddy said:


> I was intrigued by your post as I have never heard Lutosławski's music before. Your statement of his being _at least_ Stravinsky's equal is quite a strong one, so much so that it sent me running to Wikipedia and www.naxos.com/workman, to give a listen. Naxos only has one entire sample of Lutosławski's, which I just finished listening to (his Passacaglia Toccata e Corale to be precise), and it definitely left me salivating for more. Fascinating stuff. Incredibly rich and complex but never so far "outside" as to completely lose tonality altogether. At least not in this particular work. It has elements of Stravinsky to be sure, even Charles Mingus (not from a stylistic perspective as much as from the transitions into and back out of free sections, or "mobiles" as Lutosławski apparently called them. Mingus used a similar approach where he'd have the band suddenly go from a more structured section to a sudden explosion of freedom, then back to structure again. I presume Mingus was influenced either directly or indirectly by Lutosławski in some capacity).
> 
> This record below, Pithecanthropus Erectus, strikes me as a good example of how Mingus was going for something similar; his version of "mobiles", if you will. It's a musical depiction of the ascent of man from our earliest ape days. You may or may not be familiar with it. A Classic, not to mention highly influential, recording in Jazz and one of the first (if not _the_ first) to introduce "free" elements into the genre.
> 
> View attachment 71133
> 
> 
> Really interested to hear more of Lutosławski's music and I certainly plan to. Thx for planting the seed, Mortimer... er, Morimur rather! ;-)


You're very welcome! Mingus is also a favorite of mine. :cheers:


----------



## Morimur

pmsummer said:


> My listening was interrupted by my wife's return from shopping. I look forward to finishing the work.


I look forward to your opinion.


----------



## Vronsky

*Hommage A Lutosławski*









Hommage A Lutosławski


----------



## Eramirez156

More_* Richard Strauss*_ and *Wiener Philharmoniker*, this time on _Testament_.









*Clemens Krauss*

_Sinfonia Domestica 
Le Bourgeois Gentilhomme_


----------



## EDaddy

Guitar Recital: Jason Vieaux


----------



## Jeff W

*In which there is more from the birthday boy*

More from today's birthday boy, Edvard Grieg.









The Grieg Piano Concerto with Leon Fleisher playing the solo piano and George Szell conducting the Cleveland Orchestra. Also along for the ride is the Schumann Piano Concerto.


----------



## bejart

Francois-Joseph Gossec (1734-1829): Symphonie Concertante du ballet de "Mirza" in D Major

Concerto Koln -- Andrea Keller, violin -- Martin Sandhoff, flute


----------



## Autocrat

Berg: Orchestral Works, Gothenburg Symphony Orchestra/Venzago.

SACD. Listened to Disc 1 last night, some very interesting works (eg. the first track is an orchestral arrangement of the Piano Sonata Op.1). Awesome recording all round. Highlight is the Violin Concerto played by Isabelle van Keulen. It struck me for the first time that the orchestration of the hymn section of the second movement is designed to mimic a church organ, and it works spectacularly.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Mompou, Musica Callada*

Nicely done.


----------



## pmsummer

LES GRANDES EAUX MUSICALES DE VERSAILLES 2012
_French Baroque music, from seventeenth and eighteenth-century songs, to great classics of the operatic repertoire, as heard in the Gardens of Versaille by tourists._
*Lully, Rameau, Moulinié, Corrette*
Capriccio Stravagante Orchestra, Skip Sempé - director
Café Zimmermann
Pygmalion
Ausonia
Le Poème Harmonique, Vincent Dumestre - director
Les Musiciens de St Julien

Alpha - Outhere


----------



## George O

Camille Saint-Saens (1835-1921):Concerto No. 1 in A minor for Cello and Orchestra, op 33

Moscow Philharmonic Symphony Orchestra / John Hopkins
recorded 1968

Pyotr Ilyich Tchaikovsky (1840-1893): Variations on a Rococo Theme in A major for Cello and Orchestra, op 33

Moscow Radio Orchestra / Yury Silantiev
recorded 1962

Dmitri Shostakovich (1906-1975): Cello Concerto No. 1 in E flat major, op 107

USSR Radio Orchestra / Gennady Rozhdestvensky
recorded 1968

Mikhail Khomitser, cello

CD on ABCD Music (Israel), from 1999


----------



## Lukecash12

Buxtehude: Magnificat
Aarhus Baroque Choir
The Jutland Sinfonietta
Conducted by Michael Hvas Thomsen


----------



## Selby

Manxfeeder said:


> *Mompou, Musica Callada*
> 
> Nicely done.


Fantastic album.


----------



## tortkis

wandelweiser bass - Scott Worthington (double bass)








https://scottworthington.bandcamp.com/album/wandelweiser-bass
antoine beuger: sound (1996)
antoine beuger: monodies pour mallarmé (2004)
antoine beuger: place (1996/97)
eva-maria houben: nachtstück (2007)

recorded live on May 29, 2015


----------



## Josh

Spinning Shosty's ballsy 4th with the volume cranked to 11!


----------



## EDaddy

Witold Lutoslawski - Witold Rowicki - Symphony Orchestra Of The National Philharmonic, Warsaw

1. Concerto for Orchestra in Three Movements
2. Funeral music for String Orchestra
3. Venetian Games / I-IV

Morimur's thread inspired me: Found a used copy today in exc. condition for $5.45 at McKay's here in Nashvegas. Had a store credit for $5.60. Shazaam!

(I even got $0.15 back)


----------



## bejart

Georg Christoph Wagenseil (1717-1777): Sinfonia in G Minor

Takao Ukigaya conducting the Pomeranian Philharmonic Orchestra


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mozart*: Serenade K361+ Serenade K388

LONDON WIND SOLOISTS / BRYMER (1962)


----------



## deprofundis

Im into an hosokawa phase, his music has a haunting ambience like no other,im into is two first symphonies, ever Wonder time stop strangelly when you lisen to hosokawa, you know it will forcibly happen something will occur.

Hosokawa music in the classical Spectrum is like good perfume the essence of brooding darkness and i could go on and on and on but i wont.To be objective the landscape record i had felt a bit polish it wasa version from germany i pay a decent price but it was not a budget title but a good label munich something, than i heard these symphony on naxos.Naxos is like Britney spear oops i did it again, nice job guys, both symphony were rad.


----------



## Pugg

​*Saint-Saëns:* piano concertos

disc 2

Jean-Philppe Collard


----------



## DavidA

Beethoven piano sonatas. Pollini at his imperious best!


----------



## MoonlightSonata

Pugg said:


> ​*Saint-Saëns:* piano concertos
> 
> disc 2
> 
> Jean-Philppe Collard


I haven't heard that recording, is it good?


----------



## Pugg

MoonlightSonata said:


> I haven't heard that recording, is it good?


I love it, I also have Pascal Rogé) (on Decca )but I play this one the most.


----------



## brotagonist

Saying goodbye to this until next time through the collection (or until I can no longer stand the wait, but all my albums are in the same category ):







Strauss 4 Letzte Lieder and more
Jarnot, Deutsch

I cannot say it enough: this has quickly become my favourite Lieder album-until I get another one, anyway  I gave the Last Songs the living room floor treatment tonight. The piano version sure makes it clear: these songs are in an entirely different class than his other songs (or perhaps I haven't heard many of his other later lieder). Jarnot is amazing. As I listen to him singing those four songs, I cannot believe the impeccable control he has over his voice  I cannot listen to these songs enough!

Pugg, did you get your copy yet?

I'm continuing with the next disc of the Wager opera tonight, too:








Wagner Parsifal (disc 2)
Kubelik/Bayern RSO

More great voices that give me shivers to hear them.


----------



## brotagonist

A little nightcap:

Persichetti Symphony for Band
Cincinnati Wind Symphony

This is a première listen for me, as I don't believe I have ever heard a Persichetti work before.


----------



## Pugg

​*Schubert : symphony 9*
_V.P / Sir Georg Solti _


----------



## MoonlightSonata

*Mozart, Symphony #31 "Paris"*


----------



## omega

*Puccini*
_Turandot_


----------



## manyene

Pure magic


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Lovely performance of Bach's _Meine Herze schwimmt in Blut_ and Mozart's _Nehmt meinen Dank_, a couple of rehearsal takes from a performance of Bach's _B Minor Mass_ (under Karajan and with Kathleen Ferrier in the duets), Gieseking's own _Kinderlieder_ (pleasant enough but not particularly memorable) recorded at the same time she recorded her Mozart recital with him. The disc finishes with a live 1956 recording of the _Vier letzte Lieder_ under Karajan , who changes the order of the songs. His tempi are also sometimes a bit fast. I would not prefer this to either of her two studio recordings (with Ackermann and Szell), but it's still a lovely performance.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Brahms: Hungarian connection *
_Andreas Ottensamer_

Clarinet quintet op.115

Two Waltzes in A Major, Op.39, No.15 & Op.52, No.6

Hungarian Dance No. 7, WoO 1
Hungarian Dance No. 1 (Isteni Csárdás), WoO 1
Két Tétel - Búsuló juhász (Woeful Shepherd)
Két Tétel - Cs¿rdöngöl¿ (Barndance)
Dances From Transylvania


----------



## bejart

Georg Philipp Telemann (1681-1767): Recorder Concerto in F Major

Peter Holman leading the Parley of Instruments -- Peter Holtslag, recorder


----------



## Mahlerian

Toyama: Rhapsody for Orchestra, Konoye: Etenraku (arrangement of gagaku piece for symphony orchestra), Ifukube: Japanese Rhapsody, Akutagawa: Music for Symphony Orchestra, Koyama: Kobiki-uta for orchestra, Yoshimatsu: Threnody to Toki
Tokyo Metropolitan Symphony Orchestra, cond. Numajiri









Is most of this music particularly deep? No. The arrangement of Etenraku is fine, though, and I enjoy the Prokofiev-lite of Akutagawa quite a bit.


----------



## MrTortoise

EDaddy said:


> View attachment 71148
> 
> 
> Witold Lutoslawski - Witold Rowicki - Symphony Orchestra Of The National Philharmonic, Warsaw
> 
> 1. Concerto for Orchestra in Three Movements
> 2. Funeral music for String Orchestra
> 3. Venetian Games / I-IV
> 
> Morimur's thread inspired me: Found a used copy today in exc. condition for $5.45 at McKay's here in Nashvegas. Had a store credit for $5.60. Shazaam!
> 
> (I even got $0.15 back)


I left that one for you EDaddy! Went to McKay's on Saturday and adopted quite a few abandoned classical discs. I love that store!


----------



## Vasks

*Kuhlau - Overture to "William Shakespeare" (Hyd-Knudsen/Sterling)
Mendelssohn - String Quintet #1 (Raphael Ens/Hyperion)*


----------



## MrTortoise

Maurice Ravel
Gaspard de la nuit

Martha Argerich, piano


----------



## Pugg

​
*Elena Souliotis*: classic recital


----------



## michaels

Romantic Russia, Suppé: Overtures (Solti/LSO/WPO)


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Haydn, Harmoniemesse and Theresienmesse *


----------



## EDaddy

MrTortoise said:


> I left that one for you EDaddy! Went to McKay's on Saturday and adopted quite a few abandoned classical discs. I love that store!


Sweet!! another Nashvillian! And thanks for _the gift_, Mr. T. :cheers:


----------



## EDaddy

Bach: The Art of Fugue - Musical Offering (Sir Neville Merriner)


----------



## Selby

The Bear
Piano Sonata No. 8 in C minor, Op. 13, "Pathetique" (1799)
Alfred Brendel, representing









duh, duhduhduhduhduh, duh-duhduhduhduhduhduh


----------



## Pugg

​
*Chopin : Scherzos *
_Pietro De Maria _


----------



## EDaddy

Pugg said:


> ​
> *Chopin : Scherzos *
> _Pietro De Maria _


I think you just like the covers of the swanky young "hotties", Pugg.


----------



## millionrainbows

EDaddy, that's one of the best AOTF that I've heard, I have it. I like the Baroque reed organ in it.

Webern: Variations for Piano, op. 27; Charles Rosen. Hand-dance.


----------



## EDaddy

millionrainbows said:


> EDaddy, that's one of the best AOTF that I've heard, I have it. I like the Baroque reed organ in it.
> 
> Webern: Variations for Piano, op. 27; Charles Rosen. Hand-dance.


Isn't it? I completely agree. I love how it cycles between stringed instruments, harpsichord and organ through the different movements. Wonderful, creative way to present the music. Really adds variation and color to the overall listening experience.


----------



## Selby

György Ligeti (1923-2006)

Melodien, for orchestra (1971) 
Chamber Concerto for 13 instrumentalists (1969-70)
Reinbert de Leeuw, Schönberg Ensemble

Piano Concerto (1985-88) 
Pierre-Laurent Aimard, Reinbert de Leeuw, Asko Ensemble

Mysteries of the Macabre, for solo trumpet and chamber orchestra (1974-77/91) 
Peter Masseurs, Reinbert de Leeuw, Asko Ensemble

Disc 1 of The Ligeti Project


----------



## Manxfeeder

EDaddy said:


> Sweet!! another Nashvillian! And thanks for _the gift_, Mr. T. :cheers:


Wow, there are four Nashvillians here? Great. I knew there had to be someone with good taste out here; I've gone back for a recording at McKay's a few times and found it had been snatched up already.


----------



## millionrainbows

There is a pianist I am interested in, named Pi-Hsien Chen. I have one recording:








There are others which look very interesting:



















Has anybody heard any of this? She seems to have an innate grasp of this music, and the liner notes on the "Structures" are excellent.


----------



## Mahlerian

Schoenberg: Modern Psalm Op. 50c
John Shirley-Quirk, BBC Symphony Orchestra and Chorus, cond. Boulez









Mahler: Lieder eines fahrenden Gesellen
Hermann Prey, Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra, cond. Haitink









Mozart: Symphony No. 36 in C "Linz"
Prague Chamber Orchestra, cond. Mackerras


----------



## Selby

Edgard Varèse (1883-1956)
Déserts (1950-54)
Pierre Boulez, Chicago Symphony Orchestra


----------



## brotagonist

Heinichen Concerti Grandi
Goebel/Musica Antiqua Köln
[mine has the original cover shown inside the frame]

Heinichen has to be one of the best-kept secrets of the Baroque  I've been spinning this one on repeat all morning. Very uplifting, not that I need it. I don't know if I could stand more, with the sunshine and glorious summery weather. I should be outside


----------



## Nereffid

Accidentally started listening to Nikolayeva's 1987 recording of the Shostakovich Prelude and Fugues... found myself unable to turn it off.


----------



## Selby

Karlheinz Stockhausen (1928-2007)
Kontakte, for piano, percussion and electronic sounds (1959-60)
David Tudor, Christoph Caskel, Karlheinz Stockhausen, Gottfried Michael Koenig


----------



## Selby

Morton Feldman (1926-1987)	
String Quartet (1979)
The Group for Contemporary Music (1994)


----------



## Bulldog

Nereffid said:


> Accidentally started listening to Nikolayeva's 1987 recording of the Shostakovich Prelude and Fugues... found myself unable to turn it off.
> 
> View attachment 71174


i've never accidentally listened to this set, but I also have trouble turning it off. Nikolayeva has the soul of this music like no other.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Debussy, Ravel String Quartets*

I have a few recordings of these pieces, but so far, the Lindsays are keeping my attention.


----------



## Selby

Silvestre Revueltas (1899-1940)
Sensemayá (1938)
Carlos Miguel Prieto, Orquesta Sinfónica de Xalapa (2004)









"Up Next":

Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart (1756-1791)
Piano Sonata No. 17 in B-flat major, K. 570 (1789)
Marc-André Hamelin (2015)









György Ligeti (1923-2006)
Hamburg Concerto, for solo horn and chamber orchestra (1998-2003) 
Marie Luise Neunecker, Reinbert de Leeuw, Asko Ensemble (2004)









Tōru Takemitsu (1930-1996)
Paths, for solo trumpet (1994)
Alison Balsom (2012)









Chen Yi (1953)
Sound of the Five (1998) (string quintet) 
Third Angle New Music Ensemble, Ron Blessinger (2009)


----------



## elgar's ghost

Mendelssohn - choral works with orchestra:


----------



## MoonlightSonata

Stravinsky: Symphony of Psalms


----------



## EDaddy

Manxfeeder said:


> Wow, there are four Nashvillians here? Great. I knew there had to be someone with good taste out here; I've gone back for a recording at McKay's a few times and found it had been snatched up already.


Oh well. The good news is they get about a thousand more in daily (well, almost a thousand). Who are the other two Nashvillians on the board btw?


----------



## Selby

Finished:

John Cage (1912-1992)
Three Constructions (1939/40/41)
The Donald Knaack Percussion Ensemble (1989)









Halfway through:

Morton Feldman (1926-1987)
Rohtko Chapel (1970) 
Philip Brett, UC Berkeley Chamber Chorus (1991)









Up Next:

Iannis Xenakis (1922-2001)
Bohor (1962)
from Electronic Music (1997)









Karlheinz Stockhausen (1928-2007)
Tierkreis (version für klarinette, flöte, trompete und klavier) (1974/75) 
Suzanne Stephens, Kthinka Pasveer, Markus Stockhausen (1987)









Charles Ives (1874-1954)
Piano Sonata No. 2, "Concord, Mass., 1840-60" (1915) 
Pierre-Laurent Aimard (2004)


----------



## deprofundis

Today is my birthday im 38 yrs now im an old man now.Than i receive a phone called from Archambault they said we have your Akira ifukube cd, so i was like yeah! 

Than arriving there i decided to check the cd because i was in an adventureous mood, so i pick up this record that caught my eye
Xu Shuya, never heard him or heard of him, but is orchestral work is called nirvana ,insolation, so i heard fews notes and i was like hmm jeez this interresting r what, let's pick it up.

I did not lisen to it fully only glimpse so i can' pronounced myself if its good r not so good we will see...


----------



## Alfacharger

I consider this recording of Vaughan Williams Pastoral the best I ever heard. The fourth movement never fails to put a tear in my eye.


----------



## bejart

Pavel Vranicky (1756-1808): String Quartet in D Minor, Op.16, No.6

Stamic Quartet: Bohuslav Matousek and Josef Kekula, violins -- Jan Peruska, viola-- Vladimir Leixner, cello


----------



## Guest

I picked up 10 LPs at Amoeba Music in San Francisco today. This one (and one other) were still sealed. Period string instruments sound far more palatable to me on vinyl!


----------



## Manxfeeder

EDaddy said:


> Oh well. The good news is they get about a thousand more in daily (well, almost a thousand). Who are the other two Nashvillians on the board btw?


Yeah. I lost out on the Haydn masses, but I found the Lindsay Quartet's Debussy/Ravel recording, which eased the pain of loss.

The other two are me and Weston.


----------



## bejart

Georg Christoph Wagenseil (1717-1777): Symphony in G Minor

Michi Gaigg leading L'Orfeo Barockorchester










I reviewed another version of this work yesterday on Amazon and for much of today, I had an ear worm from the 1st movement 'Vivace' running around in my brain. So I decided to see if another rendition is as insidious.


----------



## opus55

Mahler: Symphony No 1

_Berliner Phil | Abbado_










The last part of the box set is Mahler symphonies. It's nice to hear this symphony in a modern recording.


----------



## Sid James

Since last time I posted here, its been these:

*Gershwin *
_Porgy and Bess - A Symphonic Picture _(arr. Robert Russell Bennett)
*Grofé *
_Grand Canyon Suite & *Mississippi Suite_
- Detroit SO/Antal Doráti & *Eastman-Rochester Orch./Howard Hanson - Eloquence

*Jennifer Higdon*
_Piano Trio
Voices
Impressions_
- Performers include Cypress SQ - Naxos

*Arnold *
_The Bridge on the River Kwai - Complete film score_
*Jarre* 
_Film suites: Lawrence of Arabia, Doctor Zhivago, Ryan's Daughter, A Passage to India_
- Studio Orch./Malcolm Arnold & Royal PO/Maurice Jarre - Milan/Universal

Feature disc:

*Mozart*
_Four flute quartets
Oboe Quartet
Clarinet Quintet_

*Schubert*
_String Quintet_

- William Bennett, fl./Pierre Pierlot, ob./George Pieterson, cl./w. groups led by Arthur Grumiaux, vln. - Eloquence, 2 cd's

When *Mozart *first came across clarinets on a visit to Mannheim, he was completely taken by the exotic sound of this new instrument. Later in Vienna, he formed a partnership with Anton Stadler, a virtuoso clarinettist. The series of masterpieces composed for him include the *Clarinet Quintet*.

Alfred Einstein wrote that "there is no dualism here between solo and accompaniment, only fraternal rivalry." The work combines classicism with spontaneity. No wonder Benny Goodman made a recording of it, and could it be said that the concluding _Theme and Variations _is as close to jazz as Mozart ever got? 










*Schubert's String Quintet* is similarly a late work that sums up his career in music. Throughout his life, he had played viola in a string quartet alongside his father and two brothers. It is thought that with this work he was looking back to quintets by Mozart and Beethoven, and perhaps influenced by Boccherini's addition of a cello rather than the conventional viola.

Although the extra cello imparts a sense of ethereal beauty, soaring and lightness - such as the two cellos announcing the second theme - there are also darker undertones in the work. The contrasts abound, such as the anguished outburst in the middle of the slow movement, and the choral quality of the trio pivots the scherzo. The final movement provides some sort of release, with a dash of folkish spice.

The works on the first disc by* Mozart *are also enjoyable.

Although he disliked composing for the flute as a solo instrument, his *flute quartets *(two incomplete) similarly display a sense of craftsmanship allied with spontaneity. I particularly like the _Theme and Variations _in KV285b in C.

The *Oboe Quartet*, composed for a musician of the Mannheim orchestra, includes a sublime slow movement.


----------



## Jeff W

*In which Jeff listens to a new arrival*

Good evening TC! Finally have a chance to do some listening after a hectic day!









Listened first to Beethoven's Symphonies No. 4 & 5 with Christopher Hogwood leading the Academy of Ancient Music.









Now onto my latest arrival, Gustav Mahler's Symphony No. 1 and Sergei Rachmaninoff's 'Isle of the Dead'. Dimitri Mitropoulos led the Minneapolis Symphony Orchestra in these recordings from the 1940s.


----------



## EDaddy

Bax Symphony #5


----------



## EDaddy

Manxfeeder said:


> Yeah. I lost out on the Haydn masses, but I found the Lindsay Quartet's Debussy/Ravel recording, which eased the pain of loss.
> 
> The other two are me and Weston.


Oh I thought you said there were four. Three is good!

The Haydn masses are something to behold but the Debussy/Ravel should do in a pinch.


----------



## MrTortoise

EDaddy said:


> Oh I thought you said there were four. Three is good!


And MrTortoise make 4

My last visit to McKay's started at the end of the classical section, so lots of Zemlinksky, Telemann, and Tcherepnin will be showing up here.


----------



## MrTortoise

Maurice Ravel
Sonatine
Valses nobles et sentimentales

Frédéric Chopin
Preludes, Op. 24

Martha Argerich, piano


----------



## EDaddy

MrTortoise said:


> And MrTortoise make 4
> 
> My last visit to McKay's started at the end of the classical section, so lots of Zemlinksky, Telemann, and Tcherepnin will be showing up here.


Ah! SO. Mr. T... but of course! Zemlinksky... and Telemann. Good stuff!


----------



## Pugg

*Berlioz*: Symphonie fantastique; Hungarian March; Trojan March, etc.

Detroit Symphony Orchestra, Paul Paray


----------



## Albert7

A must hear... Brahms with the collab between Gould and Bernstein in an uncomfortable position.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Liszt *: _Joseph Moog_


----------



## Autocrat

Beethoven Symphonies, Royal Flemish Philharmonic/Philippe Herreweghe.

Pentatone. Beautifully recorded and mastered. However, the box set is configured _el stupido_, it folds out into a single strip and the booklet is araldited[SUP]1[/SUP] onto the last square so that you have to open the whole thing up on your desk to read it.

Disc 1:
Symphony No.1, "Hey, pick that key Bitchez". 
Symphony No.3, "Ya what? We're only half way through?".

More exciting contemporary takes on Beethoven's symphonic innovation to follow as I get to them.

[SUP]1[/SUP]Yes, it's a word.


----------



## opus55

Beethoven Piano Sonatas Nos 20-23 performed by Alfred Brendel.


----------



## Lucifer Saudade

7000 posts? That's barely 7 times Vivaldi's oeuvre!


----------



## Eramirez156

opus55 said:


> Beethoven Piano Sonatas Nos 20-23 performed by Alfred Brendel.


Looks like a couple of Chicagoan are up late. For me with headphones on it is disc 4 from









*300 Ans d'Opera A Bruxelles: Theatre Royal De La Monnaie Koninklijke Muntschouwburg*


----------



## Josh

Okay, I'm now addicted to Glass' operas. First Satyagraha, now this. Einstein on the Beach arrived in the mail today. Working my way backwards through these amazing works of art.


----------



## KenOC

Mahler Symphony No. 5, Kubelik and the Bavarian RSO. A high-octance performance, on the radio.


----------



## Pugg

Songs by *Mussorgsky, Tchaikovsky & Prokofiev*

Galina Vishnevskaya, Mstislav Rostropovich


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Sutherland's early _Art of the Prima Donna_ recital, originally issued on two separate LPs, remains, to my mind, her best. Stand out tracks for me are Arne's _The soldier tir'd_ from *Artaxerxes*, Handel's _Let the Bright Seraphim_ and Semiramide's _Bel raggio_, all on the first disc.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

A controversial reading, some hearing too much Mutter and not enough Beethoven. I enjoy it very much, while accepting it might not be the way I always want to hear the concerto played.


----------



## schigolch




----------



## Pugg

*Verdi : Rigoletto*
_Cappuccilli/ Cotrubas/ Domingo._
Maestro Giulini conducting this very fine recording.


----------



## bejart

William Lawes (1602-1645): Suite No.3 in D Minor

The Purcell Quartet with Nigel North and Paul O'Dette on theorbos: Catherine Macintosh and Catherine Weiss, violins -- Richard Boothby, cello -- Robert Woolley, harpsichord


----------



## Vasks

*Kosslovski - Overture to "Fingal" (Yesipov/Le Chant du monde)
Kurpinski - Clarinet Concerto (Kurkiewicz/Olympia)
Chopin - Nocturne #11, Op. 37, No. 1 (Arrau/Philips)
Wieniawski - Fantasie brillante on Themes from Gounod' Faust" (Bisengaliev/Naxos)*


----------



## shadowdancer

Keeping the Op 131 ride.
Nobody can give a serious beethoven sq4's listening without them.


----------



## Jeff W

*In which Jeff awakens from sleep*

Good morning TC!









Can't think of any better way to start the day than with Mozart! The Clarinet and Oboe Concertos. Antony Pay plays the basset clarinet and Michel Piguet plays the oboe while Christopher Hogwood leads the Academy of Ancient Music. I never ever tire of the album!


----------



## Pugg

​
*Brad Mehldau / Renée Fleming.*
Love Sublime


----------



## shadowdancer

opus55 said:


> Beethoven Piano Sonatas Nos 20-23 performed by Alfred Brendel.


From the lesser known sonatas, the 20th has a special place in my heart. 
The Menuet is outstanding!


----------



## D Smith

For Gounod's birthday: Petite Symphonie for Winds. Faldner/Sinfonia Orchestra of Chicago. Utterly charming.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

GregMitchell said:


> Sutherland's early _Art of the Prima Donna_ recital, originally issued on two separate LPs, remains, to my mind, her best. Stand out tracks for me are Arne's _The soldier tir'd_ from *Artaxerxes*, Handel's _Let the Bright Seraphim_ and Semiramide's _Bel raggio_, all on the first disc.












Sutherland's _The Art of Prima Donna_ has some of the most technically-assured high-end singing I've heard anywhere. The Decca engineered gloriously captures her voice for all eternity. This was far and beyond my favorite recital disc of all time.

That is to say: until I discovered the Callas _Mad Scenes_ disc- which simply has to be heard to be believed.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

The first recital disc I ever owned. I was only 18 and played it over and over again. Most Puccini recitals can become a little samey. Not so here, as Callas presents a different voice character for each role. Manon, Buttefly, Mimi, Angelica, Lauretta, Liu and Turandot all emerge as completely different. She was in great voice when this recording was made (1954) and Turandot's big scena is absolutely magnificent, with a massive range of tone colour it rarely, if ever, gets. Furthermore her voice rises with absolute security to its climaxes. By the time she came to record the complete role in 1957, her voice had lost that power on high.

One of the greatest recitals of all time.


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

-Quartet no. 7

Spent the day in the studio painting accompanied with a lot of music. The "classical" listening included a number of favorites.


----------



## Easy Goer

Dvorak Piano Quintet Op 81 & String Quintet Op 97 - Talich Quartet


----------



## Pugg

​
*Puccini: La Boheme*
_Freni/ Gedda / Adani/ Sereni._
Thomas Schippers conducting this very fine recording.:tiphat:


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

Pugg said:


> ​
> *Brad Mehldau / Renée Fleming.*
> Love Sublime


I came across this for 39 cents on Amazon... so I simply couldn't turn it down. The reviews seem mixed, but for the price I'll give it a go. I'm especially fond of both Fleming and "art songs".


----------



## Eramirez156

*Anna Moffo / Leopold Stokowski*









It has been too long between plays, just lovely.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

GregMitchell said:


> The first recital disc I ever owned. I was only 18 and played it over and over again. Most Puccini recitals can become a little samey. Not so here, as Callas presents a different voice character for each role. Manon, Buttefly, Mimi, Angelica, Lauretta, Liu and Turandot all emerge as completely different. She was in great voice when this recording was made (1954) and *Turandot's big scena is absolutely magnificent, with a massive range of tone colour it rarely, if ever, gets.* Furthermore her voice rises with absolute security to its climaxes. By the time she came to record the complete role in 1957, her voice had lost that power on high.
> 
> One of the greatest recitals of all time.


I'm _so glad_ you instilled this into my head. I'm going to blast this when I get home tonight. I don't know what it is today, but I'm just in the mood for "over-the-top, 'glorious'"- a '54 Callas in nitromethane mode will do._ ;D_


----------



## Marschallin Blair

StlukesguildOhio said:


> Spent the day in the studio painting accompanied with a lot of music. The "classical" listening included a number of favorites.












_"Spent the day in the studio painting accompanied with a lot of music."_

And?

_And?_

. . . with a close-knit coterie of naked women models as well.

You can't fool me.

Elle told me all about it.

_;D _


----------



## millionrainbows

Hats off to Marcelle Meyer!

Now, *Barraque* Sonata, Woodward, on You Tube. I don't have the disc yet. I wanna read the book by Paul Griffiths, as well: The Sea on Fire.


----------



## Eramirez156

Another journey down the vinyl rabbit hole.

*Mady Mesple
Coloratura Arias from French Opera*


----------



## millionrainbows

Jean Barraqué, le temps restitué, YouTube.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Ravel, String Quartet*


----------



## D Smith

For Stravinsky's birthday: Just the start of the celebrations here.

Jeu de cartes. Karajan/Philharmonia










Firebird. Salonen/ LA. An excellent performance.


----------



## EDaddy

Albert7 said:


> A must hear... Brahms with the collab between Gould and Bernstein in an uncomfortable position.


Never been a big Gould fan. Is it me or is his performance really sloppy in places here?


----------



## omega

opus55 said:


> Mahler: Symphony No 1
> 
> _Berliner Phil | Abbado_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The last part of the box set is Mahler symphonies. It's nice to hear this symphony in a modern recording.


The last part of the box is perhaps the best part, after the Brahms.
How did you like his Brahms, by the way?


----------



## Eramirez156

Taking break from chores, to continue the vinyl adventure. *The Record of singing: vol.2 ,*record 2 _The French Tradition in Decline._


----------



## jim prideaux

Newly arrived today-Beethoven complete symphonies performed by Anima Eterna led by Jos van Immerseel-first listen to the 3rd!


----------



## AClockworkOrange

*Haydn's Die Tageszeiten - Symphonies 6, 7 & 8
La Petite Bande & Sigiswald Kuijken*


----------



## SiegendesLicht

*Richard Strauss* - a collection of orchestral lieder.









The current one: Morgen ("Und morgen wird die Sonne wieder scheinen").


----------



## Balthazar

*Beethoven ~ Bagatelles*

Jenö Jandó at the piano.


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

F. J. Haydn - String Quartet Op. 9 No. 4 in D minor; String Quartet Op. 9 No. 1 in C Major; String Quartet Op. 9 No. 3 in G Major (Buchberger Quartet).









Haydn's Op. 9 - plenty of gems here. Op. 17 is soon to come in, so I'm getting warmed up with this set .


----------



## DavidA

Brahms Violin Concerto

Kennedy / Tennstedt

Sme wonderful violin playing here. Pity Kennedy's tempo for the first movement is too slow. Pity also that he wrote his own cadenza and the cringeworthy sleeve note! And pity about the dumb picture of him looking like a second rate Bono on the front cover. Why can't this guy just stick to pkaying the violin?


----------



## Jeff W

Catching up on this week's Symphonycast. This week features the Saint Paul Chamber Orchestra in the following program:

IVES
Largo

IVES
In the Barn

MOZART
Piano Concerto No. 20

BEETHOVEN
Symphony No. 3

Jeremy Dank plays the solo piano and conducts.


----------



## clara s

Sergei Rachmaninoff and Aleksander Pushkin...

so perfectly tied
so melancholically brilliant

"Do not sing, my beauty, to me
Your sad songs of Georgia...
They remind me
Of that other life and distant shores..."

]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f9TIukSnLAU


----------



## Guest

Glorious music making gloriously recorded.


----------



## pmsummer

SYMPHONY NO.6
INTO THE TWILIGHT
*Arnold Bax*
Royal Scottish National Orchestra
David Lloyd-Jones - conductor

Naxos


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Hickox's first _Sea Symphony_ on Virgin with the Philharmonia is my pearl beyond praise of _Sea Symphonies_. His treatment of "O Thee Transcendent" is the stuff coronations of queens is made of.










Pure greatness.


----------



## Guest

With this combination of performers, what's not to love?










Sparkling playing and some of the best piano sound I have ever heard.










EDIT: Apparently, the original image didn't show up.


----------



## D Smith

Continuing the Stravinsky birthday marathon here;

Le Sacre Bernstein/NYP. Still my favourite version










Petrouchka Monteux/BSO Also my favourite of this one










Violin Concerto Mullova/Salonen A vibrant recording.










Song of the Nightingale Reiner/CSO

Symphony of Psalms Stravinsky/Columbia


----------



## Jeff W

Kontrapunctus said:


> With this combination of performers, what's not to love?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sparkling playing and some of the best piano sound I have ever heard.


Mighty strange looking piano they have on that album art! :lol:


----------



## Balthazar

*Beethoven ~ Piano Sonata No. 17 in D minor, Op. 31/2, "Tempest"*

Paul Lewis on piano.


----------



## Figleaf

Eramirez156 said:


> Taking break from chores, to continue the vinyl adventure. *The Record of singing: vol.2 ,*record 2 _The French Tradition in Decline._[/B]
> 
> View attachment 71223


True enough, at that time- but the French tradition in decline was still better than most others in their prime IMO!

That's a great box set.


----------



## SixFootScowl

Although my favorite is Ormandy, I am listening to this for Eva Mei:


----------



## pmsummer

A WORCESTER LADYMASS
_A reconstruction of a 13th century votive Mass to the Virgin Mary, based on surviving manuscripts from a Benedectine Abbey in the English Midlands. Inserted amid the medieval music are a Credo and Benedicamus Domino specially composed for this programme by Gavin Bryars._
*Trio Medieval*
Anna Maria Friman - voice
Linn Andrea Fuglseth - voice
Torunn Østrem Ossum - voice

ECM New Series


----------



## bejart

Jan Vanhal (1739-1813): Cello Concerto in A Major

Marta Abraham conducting the Sinfonietta Pannonica -- Peter Szabo, cello


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Albert7

This afternoon happy listening with Schumann and Horowitz:


----------



## Guest

Jeff W said:


> Mighty strange looking piano they have on that album art! :lol:


OK, someone on another forum mentioned he couldn't see it either. That makes no sense! Here is another version of the image in question:










If this one doesn't show up, then there is _really _something weird going on!


----------



## brotagonist

Roger Sessions Symphony 3 (1957)
Buketoff/Royal Philharmonic


----------



## Albert7

My enjoyment this afternoon:


----------



## Balthazar

*Beethoven ~ Piano Sonata No. 21, Op. 53, "Waldstein"*

Paul Lewis at the keyboard.


----------



## hombre777

Dmitri Shostakovich - Piano Concerto Nos. 1 & 2


----------



## Cosmos

Ending the day with a titanic concerto,

Rubinstein - Piano Concert no. 5 in Eb
Joseph Banowetz, piano: Robert Stankovsky with the Slovak Radio Symphony Orchestra





Tbh I shouldn't be listening to this before bed. It's like a cup of coffee for my ears...


----------



## senza sordino

I thought I'd try listening to music country by country for the next few days.
Previously it was America, and this time England:

RVW Symphony #9, and Job(A masque for dancing)
View attachment 71238


Elgar violin concerto and RVW Lark Ascending
View attachment 71239


Delius Double Concerto, Violin Concerto and Cello Concerto
View attachment 71240


Walton Symphony #1 Previn and LSO, Violin concerto with Heifetz with Philharmonia Orchestra and composer conducting
View attachment 71241


Walton Symphony #2 and Cello Comcerto
View attachment 71242


----------



## Pugg

*Liszt*: The Virtuoso Liszt
_Gary Graffman_


----------



## Pugg

Eramirez156 said:


> Another journey down the vinyl rabbit hole.
> 
> *Mady Mesple
> Coloratura Arias from French Opera*
> 
> View attachment 71219


Very good choice.:tiphat:


----------



## Itullian

Pickin n choosin'


----------



## KenOC

Beethoven's String Quartet in A minor Op. 132. Arranged for string orchestra, Camerata Nordica. From a very nice set of the late quartets.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

hombre777 said:


> Dmitri Shostakovich - Piano Concerto Nos. 1 & 2












I love Gergiev and Matsuev's buildup to the first climax at 04:00-05:04 in the _Second Piano Concerto_. I may have to get this.

Thanks so much for posting this HD video of it.

Maxim and Dmitri, Jr.'s performance on Chandos has a very similar exhilaration to it- and the engineered sound is stellar.


----------



## brotagonist

This is a bit like a cup of coffee before bed for me, too  but I just discovered it on YT. I used to have it on LP and it was my favourite Webern album and I feel like having a cup of black tea and blasting the music a bit while it's still early enough for me to get away with it 

Webern Sämtliche Werke für Streichquartett
Quartetto Italiano


----------



## Autocrat

*More from Beethoven's Symphonies box set, Royal Flemish Philharmonic/Herreweghe*









Disc 2:
Symphony No.2, "There is to be no dancing in the third movement"[SUP]1[/SUP] 
Symphony No.6, "You really should get out more".

Quite enjoying this set - it's very disKarajan. The instruments seem modern (except for the timpani, 
which thump rather than boom which can be a bit unsettling), but each work seems to have a lighter feel than usual. Certainly, the tempi so far have been quicker than I'm used to.

[SUP]1[/SUP]Unless you are wearing _lederhosen_.


----------



## Pugg

​
next up 
*Bach : Brandenburg concerto's*
Britten


----------



## Easy Goer

Wagner: Das Rheingold


----------



## Itullian

Easy Goer said:


> Wagner: Das Rheingold


If you're a historic Wagner collector, I'd like to recommend the '57 Knap on Walhall and the '60 Kempe. GREAT sound.


----------



## Easy Goer

Thanks Itullian. I just discovered your Wagner posts in the Opera section.


----------



## tortkis

Le codex las huelgas - Ensemble Tre Fontane (Believe)









Spanish polyphonic songs of Ars antiqua from the late 13th century, archived in the Cistercian convent of Santa María la Real de Las Huelgas.


----------



## brotagonist

I need more! 

Schoenberg Chamber Symphony 1 (arr. Webern)
Assaff Weisman, Piano | David McCarroll, Violin | Yonah Zur, Violin | Tibi Cziger, Clarinet | Michal Korman, Cello


----------



## brotagonist

I recognized that face immediately!  Strange thing is, I was just thinking of him these last couple of days (guilt about not keeping up with the post-'50s? ). To wind up the evening, I chose:

Ferneyhough Liber Scintillarum
for flute, oboe, clarinet, violin, viola, cello
[played by ?]


----------



## Autocrat

Autocrat said:


> However, the box set is configured _el stupido_, it folds out into a single strip and the booklet is araldited[SUP]1[/SUP] onto the last square so that you have to open the whole thing up on your desk to read it.


I wrote the above the other day when noting that I was listening to the Pentatone/Herreweghe Beethoven symph cycle. I just stumbled on a review of the set, here.



> The only outright criticism of the set has to be its packaging, which is awful! The five CDs are housed in a fold-out concertina cardboard sleeve and to get to the fifth CD you have to go past all the others. Unforgivably, the booklet is super-glued into the innermost depths of the package, making it not just annoying to get to but impossible to hold comfortably - an absurd drudgery to read. It's a terrible shame, not least because the essay it contains is absolutely excellent!


I prefer Araldite to super-glue, easier to work with, other than that we are in complete agreement on the packaging.


----------



## Pugg

​*Handel :Alcina *
_Fleming/ Graham / Dessay._
:tiphat:


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Pure class. Schwarzkopf, Seefried and Streich all at their finest. Karajan and the Philharmonia on top form. What's not to like?


----------



## Figleaf

*Poulenc, Oeuvres complètes, CD 18: melodies. Parker, Bernac, Souzay, Bacquier et al*










Listening now to the fine and very Souzay-esque baritone William Parker in 'Banalités'. I first heard him not that long after his untimely death, on a freebie CD that came with Gramophone magazine, in an absolutely breathtaking performance of Poulenc's 'Miroirs brûlants' from the 70s. I played that obsessively when I was supposed to be studying for my finals, and it's nice to see that same recording on this box set too, although I still have that Gramophone disc from the 90s. I always meant to track down more of Parker's melodie recordings but life got in the way, and I'm hearing his 'Banalités' for the first time. Amazingly well chosen recordings of Poulenc's lovely melodies in this bargain set (annoyingly a few quid cheaper now than when I bought it), and of course the operas and instrumental music too!


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

Ludwig van Beethoven - String Quartet Op. 74 in E-Flat Major, 'Harp' (Alban Berg Quartett).









Brilliant quartet writing by Beethoven.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Beethoven : piano concertos 1 &2*
_Perahia / Haitink_


----------



## bejart

Johann Friedrich Fasch (1688-1758): Oboe Concerto in G Minor

Il Gardellino -- Marcel Poseele, oboe


----------



## Tsaraslondon

A second outing for this great opera in this excellent recording. It can't compete with the Abbado for orchestral splendour, nor does Santini have anything like as clear a grasp of the symphonic nature of the score, but it does contain two towering performances in Gobbi's Simon and Christoff's Fiesco. De Los Angeles makes a touching Amelia/Maria, at least the equal of Freni on the Abbado set, but Campora is completely outclassed by Carreras. None of the other singers are quite in the class of Abbado's team. Still I wouldn't want to be without this set, if only for the contributions of Gobbi, Christoff and De Los Angeles.


----------



## Balthazar

*Massenet ~ Manon*

Beverly Sills and Nicolai Gedda with Julius Rudel conducting the New Philharmonia Orchestra. The opera voting thread reminded me how wonderful this recording is.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Balthazar said:


> *Massenet ~ Manon*
> 
> Beverly Sills and Nicolai Gedda with Julius Rudel conducting the New Philharmonia Orchestra. The opera voting thread reminded me how wonderful this recording is.


One of the few Sills recordings I actually like. Her voice was well suited to Manon.

Still, I think, the old Monteux with De Los Angeles is better still, and much more authentically French,


----------



## MrTortoise

Alexander Zemlinsky
Psalms 13, 23, and 83 for Chorus and Orchestra

Mülheimer Kantorei
Cologne Philharmonic
James Conlon, cond.










Robert Schumann
Symphony No. 1 in B-flat major, Op. 38

Philharmonia Symphony of London
Ricardo Muti, cond.


----------



## Pugg

_New Years concert 1987 
Kathleen Battle shines in voices of spring._


----------



## shadowdancer

The last Op 131 of my collection.
Another standard.








With this one I finish the Op 131 week with the following records (all of them highly recommended):
Tokyo SQ4
Alexander SQ4
Takacs SQ4
Vegh Q4
Quarteto Italiano
Alban Berg Quartet


----------



## Mahlerian

Mozart: Piano Sonata No. 11 in A K331
Mitsuko Uchida









Debussy: Images #1
Arturo Benedetti Michelangeli









Bruckner: Symphony No. 4 in E-flat (1874)
Hamburg Philharmonic Orchestra, cond. Young


----------



## Cosmos

I never did follow up on my Beethoven String Quartet adventure!

So I listened through the 'middle' quartets [Idk if this is controversial or not but I'm kinda meh toward the 3 Razumovsky ones] with the Tokyo String Quartet...

Now I'm on the late quartets with the same group. Listened to 12 yesterday, just finished 13 a moment ago - probably my favorite of the set. I'm about to go on to the Grosse Fuge


----------



## Vasks

_LPs_

*Rossini - Overture to "La gazza ladra" (Karajan/Angel)
R. Strauss - Violin Concerto (Glenn/Odyssey)*


----------



## Pugg

​
*Haydn: piano concerto's *
_Leif Ove Andsnes _


----------



## MrTortoise

Pugg said:


> _New Years concert 1987
> Kathleen Battle shines in voices of spring._


We are both thinking of Spring, very lovely :tiphat:


----------



## elgar's ghost

Honegger's complete music for Raymond Bernard's movie from 1934:


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Martha Modl- a singer I'm just getting to know.

I like her Marina (from the 1957 Jochum and 1950 Schuchter in the cd set) from _Boris Godunov _-even if its sung in German and not in Russian. She has a certain dark timbre to her voice which allures me, but I feel her dramatic treatment of Empress Marina is not graspingly acquisitive, power-lusting, and b#tchy enough for me.

Modl's dark-hued timbres and occasional dramatic inflections to her Klytamnestra from the1950 Mitropoulos_ Maggio Musicale Fiorentino _performance of_ Elektra _are more psychologically engrossing though. She certainly has a commanding presence in this role. Mitropoulos' conducting is incandescent, even with the third-rate orchestra he has to work with.

Modl's Eboli (the 1952 Schmidt-Isserstedt performance)- again sung in German- is too Wagnerian (though beautifully sung) and not fiery and Latinate enough for my inclinations. All the same, I love the rich, dark timbre, legato, and high end for her Lady Macbeth (1952 Lowlein)- but her intuitive dramatic sense, ferocity, and volume of sound of course pales compared to 'You-Know-Who.'










Well, now that I heard her 'non-specialities,' perhaps I should give her the 'good-faith listen' with her multiple Isolde's and Kundry's. Ha. Ha. Ha. . .


----------



## Jeff W

*In which there is more morning Mozart*

Good morning TC!









Waking up and shaking out all the cobwebs with Mozart was so wonderful yesterday that I decided to repeat it today! Going this time with the Violin Concertos and the Sinfonia Concertante K. 364 with Anne-Sophie Mutter playing the solo violin and conducting the London Philharmonic Orchestra. Yuri Bashmet plays the solo viola in K. 364.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Jeff W said:


> Good morning TC!
> 
> View attachment 71250
> 
> 
> Waking up and shaking out all the cobwebs with Mozart was so wonderful yesterday that I decided to repeat it today! Going this time with the Violin Concertos and the Sinfonia Concertante K. 364 with Anne-Sophie Mutter playing the solo violin and conducting the London Philharmonic Orchestra. Yuri Bashmet plays the solo viola in K. 364.


Mutter's DG _Sinfonia Concertante_ K. 364 is one of my favorite things in all of Mozart. It just gushes elation. It really is a separate and superior caste of its own performance wise.

I love that you love this. _;D_


----------



## Pugg

​*Donizetti : Lucia di Lammermoor.*
_ Joan Sutherland _ 1959 :tiphat:


----------



## brotagonist

I am letting the current disc end and have cued:

Matthias Pintscher Sonic Eclipse for trumpet, horn and ensemble
Pintscher/ICE


----------



## EDaddy

Delius - A Dance Rhapsody No. 2


----------



## brotagonist

I am liking Pintscher.

Pintscher Chute d'étoiles
Cleveland O

Pintscher: "Perhaps you could go as far as to say that it is the collapse of the world, the collapse of a state or condition, and present in this fracture, this coronary, in this rupture is the new beginning, the reconstitution, the reanimation. We all experience coronaries and collapses in our own lives, and in these very vulnerable moments there is also the beauty of the new beginning."


----------



## brotagonist

And now for a bit of teddy-bearism: the joy of the familiar and comfortable :lol:

Saint-Saëns Violin Concerto 3
Julia Fischer, violin
Pintscher, conducting Junge Deutsche Philarmonie

Gorgeous.


----------



## SiegendesLicht

Trying something different once in a while:

*Arnold Schoenberg* - Verklärte Nacht, performed by L'Ensemble Intercontemporain.

It is.. well.. strange, but not ugly.


----------



## Polyphemus

Wow for the Beethoven and the Serenade ain't half bad either


----------



## Guest

It's good to have an old friend back, but I'm spending a small fortune to re-purchase LPs that I ditched years ago! Wonderful playing and sound.


----------



## Cosmos

SiegendesLicht said:


> Trying something different once in a while:
> 
> *Arnold Schoenberg* - Verklärte Nacht, performed by L'Ensemble Intercontemporain.
> 
> It is.. well.. strange, but not ugly.


Haha it's the polar opposite of ugly!


----------



## Dim7

SiegendesLicht said:


> Trying something different once in a while:
> 
> *Arnold Schoenberg* - Verklärte Nacht, performed by L'Ensemble Intercontemporain.
> 
> It is.. well.. strange, but not ugly.


For me it's no stranger than Tristan und Isolde. If you like it, I suggest trying Pelleas und Melisande as well - it's a bit noisier, angstier and more dissonant, but still pretty similar.


----------



## Jeff W

*In which there are more violin concertos*









Going with more Violin Concertos now that I have some spare time. James Ehnes plays the Korngold, Barber and Walton Violin Concertos with Bramwell Tovey conducting the Vancouver Symphony Orchestra.


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

F. J. Haydn - String Quartet Op. 17 No. 3 in E-Flat Major (Buchberger Quartet).









Op. 17 came in today. Spirited performances by the Buchberger Quartet - pure enjoyment here.


----------



## EDaddy

Zemlinsky: Lyric Symphony (Berliner Philharmoniker and Dietrich Fischer-Dieskau and Lorin Maazel)

First listen.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Max Steiner, _The Adventures of Don Juan_



















_Cosi fan_ Kiri










Mackerras' first movement to Mozart's _Symphony No. 34_ is just _pièces roses._


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Shostakovich, Symphony No. 15*


----------



## pmsummer

FANTAZIAS
*Henry Purcell*
Rose Consort of Viols

Naxos


----------



## Easy Goer

PROKOFIEV. Symphonies Nos.1-2. Bournemouth Symphony Kirill Karabits


----------



## Balthazar

*J. S. Bach ~ The Art of Fugue*. Pierre-Laurent Aimard at the piano.

*Fauré ~ Pelléas et Mélisande*. Thomas Zehetmair leads the Orchestre de Chambre de Paris.

*Holst ~ The Planets*. Charles Dutoit leads Montreal. (Inspired by the "favorite endings" thread.)


----------



## Guest

Balthazar said:


> *J. S. Bach ~ The Art of Fugue*. Pierre-Laurent Aimard at the piano.)


Nice, if not _ever so slightly_ pedestrian, if I may be frank with you, Balthazar.


----------



## Balthazar

TalkingHead said:


> Nice, if not _ever so slightly_ pedestrian, if I may be frank with you, Balthazar.


Frankness is always welcome! Don't worry, he perks up after Contrapunctus 1.


----------



## Alfacharger

Light listening tonight, Dittersdorf's "Frog" symphony or more properly named....

Symphony after Ovid's "Metamorphoses" ("The Transformation of the Lycian Peasants into Frogs")


----------



## pmsummer

COME AGAIN
_John Dowland and his Contempoaries_
*Samuel Scheidt, John Dowland, Louys de Moy, William Brade, Orlandus Lassus, Johann Sommer, Johann Schop/Johann Rist, Anonym, Gabriel Voightländer, Melchior Borchgrevinck, Jacob Praetorius, Michael Praetorious*
Jan Kabow - tenor
Hamburg Ratsmusik
Simone Eckert - violen de gamba

CPO - NDR 1


----------



## Guest

This new SACD is terrific. Kavakos plays the Concerto with white-hot intensity. The sound is superb..._almost_ as good as analog...


----------



## bejart

Robert Schumann (1810-1856): Symphony No.4 in D Minor, Op. 120

Sir Roger Norrington conducting the Stuttgart Radio Symphony Orchestra


----------



## George O

Padre Antonio Soler (1729-1783)

Fandango

9 Sonates

Scott Ross, harpsichord

CD on Erato (France; manufactured in Germany), from 1990

5 stars


----------



## SixFootScowl




----------



## Alfacharger

From the "left coast" Bernstein.


----------



## George O

Salut Salon Quartet. Competitive Foursome.

5 star stage performance.


----------



## opus55

Massenet: Cendrillon


----------



## MrTortoise

George O said:


> Padre Antonio Soler (1729-1783)
> 
> Fandango
> 
> 9 Sonates
> 
> Scott Ross, harpsichord
> 
> CD on Erato (France; manufactured in Germany), from 1990
> 
> 5 stars


Just added a copy of this to my amazon cart. I need a copy of Soler's Fandango, that is one fiery piece of music!


----------



## bejart

Mozart: Piano Sonata in D Major, KV 284

Walter Klien, piano


----------



## George O

MrTortoise said:


> Just added a copy of this to my amazon cart. I need a copy of Soler's Fandango, that is one fiery piece of music!


Have you seen this?






If not, you must! My avatar, Scott Ross, playing it on YouTube.


----------



## brotagonist

Schnittke Dialogue for Violoncello and Seven Instruments (1965)
Gutman, Nikolaevsky/Gnessin Chamber Orchestra

Donatoni La souris sans sourire (1988)
Arditti String Quartet

Donatoni Het (1990)
for flute, clarinet and piano
[performers not indicated]


----------



## brotagonist

Alfacharger said:


> From the "left coast" Bernstein.


What do you think? I traded a few albums last summer and couldn't find anything that interested me so I grabbed this one, but I ended up trading it back a couple of weeks later


----------



## MrTortoise

George O said:


> Have you seen this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If not, you must! My avatar, Scott Ross, playing it on YouTube.


All l can say is, Fantástico! In my head I could hear hands clapping and feet stomping along with the harpsichord. There was some pretty deft hand crossing performed there by Mr. Ross. And the way he held the tempo in check so well, at times playing behind the beat. I've wondered who that was in your avatar, and now, I know!


----------



## MrTortoise

*My new favorite Takemitsu work.. I guess until I hear the next one*










Toru Takemitsu
From me flows what you call Time

Nexus
Pacific Symphony Orchestra
Carl St. Clair, cond.


----------



## Pugg

*Bizet: Carmen for Orchestra*
_Morton Gould and His Orchestra _


----------



## Celloman

Hindemith - When Lilacs Last in the Dooryard Bloom'd

Robert Shaw; Atlanta Symphony Orchestra & Chorus

William Stone, baritone
Jan DeGaetani, soprano


----------



## brotagonist

Ferneyhough SQ3 Arditti on YT


----------



## MrTortoise

Charles Wuorinen
Piano Sonata, No. 2

Jeffery Swann


----------



## brotagonist

It sure seems quiet here these last couple of weeks 

Is this turning into a two-tier segregated site with a special area for the in crowd and the main forum for the rest?


----------



## brotagonist

I used to have some Wuorinen on LP back in the era. I think it was Time's Encomium on Nonesuch (but the covers all look somewhat similar). I really need to hear some of his music again one of these days.


----------



## brotagonist

Catching up on some of my own albums, after a couple of evenings of pleasant diversions, I am hearing:








Birtwistle Secret Theatre and 2 other works
Howarth/London Sinfonietta

Birtwistle doesn't seem to get much attention here, but I find his instrumental music quite appealing. I haven't heard any of his operas and they don't appear to be uploaded to YT


----------



## Pugg

​*Herold iano concertos*
_Jean-Frederic Neuburger
_
Someone asking over $500,00 on Amazon :lol:


----------



## MrTortoise

brotagonist said:


> I used to have some Wuorinen on LP back in the era. I think it was Time's Encomium on Nonesuch (but the covers all look somewhat similar). I really need to hear some of his music again one of these days.


I can endorse the 2nd Piano Sonata, this was my first listen I was able to enjoy it immediately. I have another recent Wuorinen disc I hope to get to very soon, piano and violin music performed Benjamin Hudson and Garrick Ohlsson. I'll be sure to report in


----------



## Itullian

Sweet.


----------



## tortkis

Liza Lim: The Heart's Ear - Ensemble Für Neue Musik Zürich (Hat[now]ART)








Voodoo Child (1989) for cello, clarinet, flute, percussion, piano, soprano vocals, trombone, violin
Veil (1999) for bass clarinet, cello, flute, percussion, piano, trumpet, violin
Inguz (1996) for cello, clarinet
The Heart's Ear (1997) for cello, clarinet, flute, viola, 2 violin
Philtre (1997) for violin
Diabolical Birds (1990) for bass clarinet, cello, piano, piccolo flute, vibraphone, violin

Very good compositions with tense atmosphere. I think the performance is excellent too.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Vogueish volts of euphoria are coming on strong with Callas' "_Colui vivra. . . Vivra!_" from Act IV, Scene I of _Trovatore_.


----------



## Itullian

Siegfried


----------



## hombre777

Grieg - Piano Concerto in A minor, Op 16 
Arthur Rubinstein


----------



## Pugg

​
*Margaret Price : Mozart Arias *


----------



## omega

*Grieg*
_Violin Sonatas_
Augustin Dumay | Maria João Pires


----------



## schigolch




----------



## AClockworkOrange

I've been listening to a number of Requiems of late.

In particular, I have been becoming more familiar with Faure's beautiful piece. Usually I listen to Giulini's recording with the Philharmonia. Until this morning I thought this my only recording. 

I was was most pleased to find it in Sergiu Celibidache's Sacred Music and Opera set from EMI. This is my first listen and so far I am thoroughly impressed. Celibidache & the Münchner Philharmoniker cut through to the core of the piece similarly to Klemperer and the Philharmonia do in Bach or Beethoven's Missa Solemnis. 

The Choir sounds wonderful and Münchner Philharmoniker play astoundingly. A very synergetic performance. The tempi may not be to everyone's taste but I don't find it a problem. In Celibidache's conception, for want of a better term, it just works.

I have also listened recently to the Dunedin Consort's recording of Mozart's Requiem. A beautiful recording which stands out as possibly my favourite recording of the piece.


----------



## manyene

Have you come across Michael Haydn's Requiem, a very fine work?


----------



## Eramirez156

*Bruckner Symphony no. 4*









_Oswald Kabasta 
Münchner Philharmoniker_

Broadcast recording
30 June 1943


----------



## elgar's ghost

Chalk and cheese time this morning...


----------



## AClockworkOrange

manyene said:


> Have you come across Michael Haydn's Requiem, a very fine work?


I haven't come across this. To be honest, the only Haydn I have heard is Joseph Haydn.

I will however take a look at YouTube later. Thanks for the suggestion Manyene.


----------



## Pugg

​
Almost upon us......

*Mendelsshon: Midsummer nights dream.
*
_André Previn _


----------



## hombre777

This night enjoying

1.Gershwin - Rhapsody in Blue
2.Ginastera - Piano Sonata No. 1, Op. 22
3.Hindemith: Mathis der Maler


----------



## leroy

Michael Haydn's Requiem (thanks for mentioning it manyene)


----------



## MrTortoise

Pugg said:


> ​
> Almost upon us......
> 
> *Mendelsshon: Midsummer nights dream.
> *
> _André Previn _


And we were just thinking of spring, ah, but the temperature here is sweltering so summer is upon us! And I turned to the hot vivid light of day.










Felix Mendelsshon
Symphony No. 4 in A 'Italian'

Vienna Philharmonic Orchestra
George Soti, cond.


----------



## bejart

Johann Joachim Quantz (1697-1773): Trio Sonata in D Minor

Musica Gaudeans: Katerina Kopecka, flute -- Jiri Zelba, oboe - Pavel Ciboch, guitar -- Jakub Dvorak, cello


----------



## MrTortoise

Heinrich Schütz
Motets
Hodie Christus natus est
Fili Mi, Absalon
Auf dem Gebirge
Heu mihi, Domine
Ich danke dir, Herr

Pro Cantione Antiqua
London Cornett & Sackbut Ensemble
Restoration Ensemble
Edgar Fleet, director


----------



## Pugg

​
*Grieg: Peer Gynt*
_Ameling / de Waart _


----------



## EDaddy

George O said:


> Have you seen this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If not, you must! My avatar, Scott Ross, playing it on YouTube.


Wondered who the face of your avatar picture was.


----------



## Eramirez156

*Jean Sibelius
Symphony no. 5*









_Herbert von Karajan
Philharmonia Orchestra _

Recorded 1960









_Sir John Barbirolli
Halle Orchestra_

Recorded 1957


----------



## Pugg

MrTortoise said:


> And we were just thinking of spring, ah, but the temperature here is sweltering so summer is upon us! And I turned to the hot vivid light of day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Felix Mendelsshon
> Symphony No. 4 in A 'Italian'
> 
> Vienna Philharmonic Orchestra
> George Soti, cond.


Great minds etc , etc


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Eramirez156 said:


> *Bruckner Symphony no. 4*
> 
> View attachment 71272
> 
> 
> _Oswald Kabasta
> Münchner Philharmoniker_
> 
> Broadcast recording
> 30 June 1943


I have a different incarnation of that Oswald Kabasta Bruckner's _Fourth_- which is the fastest and most aggressive reading I've ever heard. It kind of works in its own way, huh?


----------



## michaels

*Mozart Horn Concertos*

Just loving the horn more and more as I mature...







Loving the great variety and quality recordings from Naxos.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

There's a small section in the first movement of the Dvorak _Violin Concerto_ that I just _cherish_- and Anne Sophie just_ nails_ it.


----------



## George O

EDaddy said:


> Wondered who the face of your avatar picture was.


Yes, it's always been Scott Ross at different years of his life.


----------



## D Smith

Dvorak - Symphony No. 6; Kertesz/LSO. Even though this recording is 50 years old, it still sounds fine to me and still my favourite interpretations of 5 & 6. I've never warmed to his 4th symphony but Kertesz does a great job with it as well, as well as the delightful Scherzo capriccioso also on this disc. Recommended.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Walton & Stravinsky Concertos*

CHUNG / LSO / PREVIN (1972)


----------



## Cosmos

Morning train w/ Steve Reich:

Octet [8 lines]
City Life


----------



## Eramirez156

Yet another
*Sibelius: Symphony no.5*

This time _Sir Malcolm Sargent
and the BBC Symphony Orchestra_









Recorded 1958


----------



## Easy Goer

Sibelius Complete Symphonies - The Danish National Radio Symphony Orchestra Leif Segerstam.


----------



## brotagonist

Brahms lets it all hang out  in these final piano works, all impromptus and character pieces:








Brahms Late Piano
Austbø


----------



## Pugg

​*Verdi : Macbeth.*
_Bruson/ Zampieri / Schicoff/ Lloyd _


----------



## Eramirez156

Easy Goer said:


> Sibelius Complete Symphonies - The Dutch National Radio Symphony Orchestra Leif Segerstam.


I believe that it says Danish National Symphony Orchestra on the cover.


----------



## Easy Goer

Thank you corrected. I was lazy I copied from Amazon which had it as Dutch.


----------



## pmsummer

IMAGES FROM A CLOSED WARD
*Michael Hersch*
The Blair String Quartet

innova


----------



## brotagonist

The "Ed Wood of music," to quote a YTer 

Brian Symphony 1 _Gothic_
Slovak Radio Symphony and Philharmonic Orchestras conducted by Ondrej Lenard

After the first few notes, I think I already decided: I don't think I will manage the full two hours of this, but I'll see how it goes 

I got to about 45 minutes, thinking that this is a bit Brucknerian, but when that choral part came on, I started sliding the slider by fits and jumps  I will need to listen to some of his other works one day (not too soon) before coming back to this one :tiphat:


----------



## pmsummer

TRIUMPH DER APHRODITE, SZENISCHES KONZERT
_Disc 3/10: Magie und Rhythmus_
*Carl Orff*
Annelies Kupper - soprano
Elisabeth Lindermeier - soprano
Elisabeth Wiese-Lange - soprano
Richard Holm - tenor
Ratko Delorko - tenor
Kurt Böhme - bass
Chor und Symphonieorchester des Bayerischen Rundfunks
Eugen Jochum - conductor
recorded in: 1955

The Intense Media (reissue)


----------



## brotagonist

Michael Hersch Images from a Closed Ward (VII[SUP]th[/SUP] Movement)
Kreutzer Quartet


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Karajan's _Tasso _has a sort of feline grace to its majesty- absolutely gorgeous.


----------



## jim prideaux

Beethoven 6th and 8th Symphonies performed by van Immerseel and Anima Eterna......

just had this set delivered, not because of any great concern about the whole HIP 'malarkey' but because I really liked the sound of the 2nd on YT and I find myself really enjoying this cycle-has a very similar positive impact to the Gardiner recordings with the ORR!


----------



## padraic




----------



## Easy Goer

Debussy & Respighi - Fritz Reiner Chicago Symphony


----------



## Brouken Air

The 5th

:tiphat:


----------



## Guest

This 4-disc set contains all 16 Suites, not just the usual 8 "great" ones. Borgstede plays with great verve and virtuosity, and Brilliant Classics has provided him with rich, detailed sound. He wrote his own informative and amusing notes, and begins by drawing parallels between pirating music today and in Handel's time!


----------



## George O

Samuel Coleridge-Taylor (1875-1912)

Fantasiestücke for String Quartet, op 5

Five Negro Melodies for Piano Trio, op 59, no 1

Nonet in f minor, op 2

The Coleridge Ensemble

CD on AFKA (Massachusetts?), from 1998


----------



## Musicophile

Bach Partitas - Igor Levit


----------



## pmsummer

*Playing from sheet music, not charts, so...*










QSF PLAYS BRUBECK
*Dave Brubeck, Paul Desmond*
Quartet San Francisco
Jeremy Cohen - violin
Alisa Rose - violin
Keith Lawrence - viola
Michelle Djokic - cello

ViolinJazz


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Berlin playing the _Benvenuto Cellini Overture_ under Levine's tutelage is absolutely thrilling. I just wish he would have done the entire opera with the Berlin Philharmonic.










Svetlanov just brings utter joy and triumph to the very ending of the symphony. I've really never heard anything like it.


----------



## Blancrocher

Gould's 1959 Salzburg recital: Sweelinck's Fantasy in D, Schoenberg's op.25 Suite, Mozart's K330, and Bach's Goldbergs. Great, of course, but come on and gimme those encores while you're at it, please!


----------



## Guest

My first Kempe/Strauss LP, but it won't be my last!


----------



## EDaddy

Man I love this album. An epic 6th. _Into The Twilight_ and _Summer Music_ are both so beautiful and enchanted. Would recommend this to virtually anyone.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Kontrapunctus said:


> My first Kempe/Strauss LP, but it won't be my last!












Have you heard Kempe's _Heldenleben_?- _sine que non_ Strauss just for the horn flourishes alone that he does in "A Hero's Deeds in Battle."

I'd love to hear how the original record of this sounds.


----------



## millionrainbows

*Barraque: Sonata, Woodward. *Rarely do I stoop so low, but I am forced to record this as an analog file off of Youtube into my standalone CD recorder at the library. I gotta hear it, and I can't buy anything right now.


----------



## pianississimo

Listening to the Bournemouth Symphony Orchestra play Khachaturian. Spatacus (1956) and Gayane (1942). I bought this cd at a concert of theirs in Poole. I don't buy CDs at concerts because they over charge and the artists don't get any of the extra profit but sometimes the performance is so good that I can't help it. This was the case when they played some of the pieces from the Gayane suite as their overture at the concert I travelled all day for. Kirill Karabits was marching on the spot on his podium and the orchestra filled damp and boring Poole with the glorious folk melodies and dark brooding passion of Armenia. This cd is a studio recording but it is almost as good as live. You might not have this orchestra in your top ten but give it a listen. Powerful and rich sound and a top quality recording. I can't recommend this recording enough!

http://www.bsolive.com/khachaturian-karabits/


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Alwyn's hammer-down _Third_










Shirley Verrett's Princess Eboli in her live Vienna State Opera _Don Carlo_ burns up the stratosphere.


----------



## Guest

Marschallin Blair said:


> Have you heard Kempe's _Heldenleben_?- _sine que non_ Strauss just for the horn flourishes alone that he does in "A Hero's Deeds in Battle."
> 
> I'd love to hear how the original record of this sounds.


No, but I'll add it to my want list! (Along with his Alpine Symphony.)


----------



## Brouken Air

A very good third!
:tiphat:


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Brouken Air said:


> View attachment 71298
> 
> 
> A very good third!
> :tiphat:


I believe it.

Skrowaczewski's Bruckner's _Fourth_ with Halle has some punchy climactic moments in the last movement as well.

I'd post a picture of it but I can't find one on the net. It was on a more obscure label. . . "IMP" or something like that.

Don't hold me to the label though. I'm blonde and the only spellings I can remember correctly are 'baeuty,' 'faschion,' and 'glam0ur.'


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Kontrapunctus said:


> No, but I'll add it to my want list!


Those HORNS just _SLAY_ me- _so heroic!_

The Karajan(s), Barenboim, and Jarvi are comparatively mild by way of comparison.


----------



## Brouken Air

Marschallin Blair said:


> I believe it.
> 
> Skrowaczewski's Bruckner's _Fourth_ with Halle has some punchy climactic moments in the last movement as well.
> 
> I'd post a picture of it but I can't find one on the net. It was on a more obscure label. . . "IMP" or something like that.
> 
> Don't hold me to the label though. I'm blonde and the only spellings I can remember correctly are 'baeuty,' 'faschion,' and 'glam0ur.'


Bruckner: Symphony No.4 'Romantic' (IMP Classics, 1993/1997) Hallé Orchestra

I heard that recording once, it was good but the Oehms release of the 4th with the Saarbrücker is by far superior. I would say that Skrowaczewski's Bruckner's cycle is the best cycle ever made, it has really no weak point. Skrowaczewski's Brahms, Beethoven, Lutoslawski are also of highest interest. There's a complete box (Oehms) of Skrowaczewski's recordings which is a must have!

:tiphat:


----------



## tortkis

Music for a King - The Winchester Troper - Brigitte Lense, Ensemble Discantus (Aeon)









Early polyphony in the 11th century, transcribed by Susan Rankin. The two works for 6 female voices by contemporary composers, Pierre Chépélov and Joel Rust, are also very interesting. Though the request was to be in the context of the Middle Ages music, they are not mere mimic works. Beautiful, and they sound like something I have not heard before.


----------



## Guest

Some rather obscure Baroque cello sonatas yet well worth acquiring. They make enormous demands on the players, but they are also pleasant to listen to. Cocset is unfazed by their difficulties. One aspect about this label (Alpha) that I like, in addition to the great music, playing, and state-of-the-art sound, is the beautiful artwork and the page long, or on occasion, multi-page explanation by an art historian. Classy production all around.


----------



## bejart

Franz Krommer (1759-1831): String Quartet in D Major, Op.18, No.1.

Quartetto di Milano: Thomas Wicky-Borner and Manrico Padovani, violins -- Claudio Pavolini, viola -- Graziano Beluffi, cello


----------



## EDaddy

A little Smetana: Má Vlast: 2. Vltava (The Moldau)

Aahhhh. Bliss.


----------



## Dustin

Went Franck crazy today searching for new works. Here's one of the albums I found of a supposedly relatively unknown masterwork. It's an oratorio written in the 1870's.


----------



## Balthazar

*Schumann ~ Fantasiestücke, Arabeske, Blumenstück, and Humoreske*. Finghin Collins at the piano with Opp. 12, 18, 19, and 20. Inspired by the "Best Endings" thread.

*Gesualdo ~ Fifth Book of Madrigals*. Anthony Rooley leads the Consort of Musicke.

*Puccini ~ La Bohème*. Victoria de Los Angeles and Jussi Björling with Beecham conducting. Inspired by HumphreyAppleby's latest post in the "Verdi/Wagner/Puccini" thread.


----------



## brotagonist

I listened to the Works for Piano and Orchestra (CD1) months ago; tonight I'm playing the Works for Orchestra and the Work for Chorus and Orchestra (CD2).








Gershwin
Kunzel/Cincinnati Pops


----------



## opus55

Engelbert Humperdinck: Dornröschen










_Dornröschen (Sleeping Beauty) is a 1902 opera by Engelbert Humperdinck. The libretto, based on the story of Sleeping Beauty, was by fairy tale writer Elisabeth Ebeling and Bertha Lehrmann-Filhés, mother of Rudolf Lehmann-Filhés, with a dialogue version by Ralf Eger who worked on Franz Lehár's operettas such as Der Zarewitsch._ - wikipedia.org


----------



## Albert7

Watching this now with my stepdad on television.


----------



## Mahlerian

Mahler: Symphony No. 9
Chicago Symphony Orchestra, cond. Boulez









Debussy: Prelude to the Afternoon of a Faun, Nocturnes
London Symphony Orchestra, cond. Previn









Schoenberg: Pierrot lunaire, Lied der Waldtaube
Yvonne Minton, Jessye Norman, Ensemble intercontemporain, cond. Boulez


----------



## EDaddy

And onto some lovely chamber music for piano by Strauss: Zweite Symphonie In F-Moll Für Großes Orchester, Op. 12 - 1. Allegro Ma Non Troppo


----------



## brotagonist

^ Looks interesting :tiphat:


----------



## deprofundis

I bought some Carlo Gesualdo complete sacred music for five voices, kindly executed by the oxford camerata whit mister jeremy summerly, it's too late to says if i like the work done here but since heavenly revelation(hildegard von Bingen) done by the OC was good so i have high hope into this record.By the way someone told me here my version of tenebrae responsorie was crappy well she right, i heard cheaper and better version at the store today, incredible ...like a 10$ version was better than mine.


----------



## pmsummer

VAUGHAN WILLIAMS
_Fantasia on Greensleeves; Fantasia on a Theme by Thomas Tallis; The Lark Ascending; Norfolk Rhapsody No. 1; In the Fen Country; Five Variants of 'Dives and Lazarus'_
*Ralph Vaughan Williams*
The New Queen's Hall Orchestra
Hagai Shaham - violin
Barry Wordsworth - conductor

Argo


----------



## brotagonist

Two firsts for me presently: Hilary Hahn play's Erich Korngold's Violin Concerto in D major with the Deutsches Symphonie Orchester directed by Kent Nagano.


----------



## Pugg

*Beethoven*: Serenade, Op. 8 /* Kodaly*: Duo For Violin And Cello
J_ascha Heifetz, William Primrose, Gregor Piatigorsky_


----------



## ArtMusic




----------



## Becca

Bruckner - Symphony #7 (Nowak edition) - Otto Klemperer, Philharmonia Orchestra. A recording which I often find ideal for a contemplative state of mind.

Once again demonstrating that Klemperer's interpretations were not always slow - I just saw a comparative review of some 7ths including HvK and Wand, the average time for the first movement was 22 minutes, Klemperer is just under 20 minutes.  Similar for the slow movement.


----------



## EDaddy

Pugg said:


> *Beethoven*: Serenade, Op. 8 /* Kodaly*: Duo For Violin And Cello
> J_ascha Heifetz, William Primrose, Gregor Piatigorsky_


I've been eyeballing this set for quite some time now. How would you rate it in its entirety? Have you been happy with it overall? Would you deem it a worthy and recommended acquisition?


----------



## EDaddy

brotagonist said:


> ^ Looks interesting :tiphat:


Quite good really. I wholeheartedly recommend.


----------



## MrTortoise

Igor Stravinsky
Three Russian Sacred Choruses
Mass
Cantata for 5 instruments, female chorus, mezzo-soprano, and tenor
Babel
Symphony of Psalms

The Gregg Smith Singers
Orchestra of St. Luke's
Simon Joly Chorale
Philharmonia Orchestra
Robert Craft, cond.


----------



## Pugg

​*Mozart : Clarinet concerto*
_De Peyer_


----------



## MoonlightSonata

Rachmaninov: Vespers


----------



## brotagonist

Brahms Academic Festival and Tragic Overtures; Alto Rhapsody; Symphony 4
Klemperer/Philharmonia

I daren't listen more closely, lest it move me to tears :kiss: (I'm planning a second spin tomorrow )


----------



## Pugg

EDaddy said:


> I've been eyeballing this set for quite some time now. How would you rate it in its entirety? Have you been happy with it overall? Would you deem it a worthy and recommended acquisition?


I have them all (living stereo boxes) and rate them very high, as far as I know the remastering is very good

In some of the boxes are never before releases .

Highly recommended :tiphat:


----------



## MrTortoise

Pyotr Il'yich Tchaikovsky
Symphony No. 4 in f minor, Op. 36

Chicago Symphony Orchestra
Claudio Abbado, cond.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Bruch : Violin concerto / Scottish fantasia. 
*

_Kyung Wha Chung_:tiphat:


----------



## Lukecash12

I decided that I would like to have my brain exploded today so I jumped off the cliff with this. Seriously, if you haven't seen this video before or even heard the missing 14 canons at the end of the Goldberg variations, then you must prepare your brain for glorious hemorrhaging:





http://oregonbachfestival.com/digital-bach-project/cuepoints/goldberg-variations

Is it educational or is it a frontal assault on your mind? You tell me. I'm busy right now with the pleasure of putting the pieces of my brain back together.

*Herr Bach, best mathematician of all time.*


----------



## omega

*Scriabin*
_Piano Concerto_
Anatol Ugorski | Chicago Symphony Orchestra | Pierre Boulez








*Rachmaninov*
_Piano Sonata No.2_
Alexis Weissenberg








*Glazunov*
_Symphony No.6_
_Symphony No.8_
Tadaaki Otaka | BBC National Orchestra of Wales















I think these are my first Glazunov symphonies... I especially like the Eighth!


----------



## Eramirez156

I'm starting the day off with *CD 55* from the *Decca Wiener Philharmoniker* boxset









*Holst: The Planets
R. Strauss: Also sprach Zarathustra, op.30

Herbert von Karajan*


----------



## Brouken Air

One of the best pianist of his generation, a real program starting with Bach 'Ich ruf zu dir, Herr Jesu Christ', Tristan Murails Cloches d'adieu, et un sourire… in memoriam Olivier Messiaen, Franz Liszt with an out of time and space interpretation of 'Pater Noster', followed by 'Bénédiction de Dieu dans la solitude', Bach with 'Nun komm der Heiden Heiland', Olivier Messiaen's 'Cloches d'angoisse et larmes d'adieu', Bach 'Herr Jesu Christ, wahr' Mensch und Gott' Liszt with Funérailles and ending with a sublime 'La vallée des cloches' from Ravel. A monacal playing but what an interior beauty!

:tiphat:


----------



## omega

Lukecash12 said:


> I decided that I would like to have my brain exploded today so I jumped off the cliff with this. Seriously, if you haven't seen this video before or even heard the missing 14 canons at the end of the Goldberg variations, then you must prepare your brain for glorious hemorrhaging:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://oregonbachfestival.com/digital-bach-project/cuepoints/goldberg-variations
> 
> Is it educational or is it a frontal assault on your mind? You tell me. I'm busy right now with the pleasure of putting the pieces of my brain back together.
> 
> *Herr Bach, best mathematician of all time.*


Very interesting, thanks for sharing!


----------



## Marschallin Blair

MrTortoise said:


> Pyotr Il'yich Tchaikovsky
> Symphony No. 4 in f minor, Op. 36
> 
> Chicago Symphony Orchestra
> Claudio Abbado, cond.


My Abbado Chicago Tchaikovsky's a little hazy at the still-uncaffeinated-early-morning moment, but isn't the _Tempest_ on that cd as well?- or just the_ Romeo and Juliette_? I can't remember. Anyway, what I can 'unblonde' remember is that Abbado's CSO_ Tempest _just DET-ON-ATES- an absolutely captivating performance in every way.

Most conductors conduct it too slow. Abbado forges it in dramatic fire.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

pmsummer said:


> VAUGHAN WILLIAMS
> _Fantasia on Greensleeves; Fantasia on a Theme by Thomas Tallis; The Lark Ascending; Norfolk Rhapsody No. 1; In the Fen Country; Five Variants of 'Dives and Lazarus'_
> *Ralph Vaughan Williams*
> The New Queen's Hall Orchestra
> Hagai Shaham - violin
> Barry Wordsworth - conductor
> 
> Argo












Have you 'heard' Wordsworth's _Job_?- Its on Collins Classics- an unfortunately now defunct label.

If you can get your hands on it though, its the most beautiful of all of the _Job's_ I've heard (though of course not the most 'powerful'- that would be the Hickox and the Handley)- and the engineered sound is fantastic.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Brouken Air said:


> Bruckner: Symphony No.4 'Romantic' (IMP Classics, 1993/1997) Hallé Orchestra
> 
> I heard that recording once, it was good but the Oehms release of the 4th with the Saarbrücker is by far superior. I would say that Skrowaczewski's Bruckner's cycle is the best cycle ever made, it has really no weak point. Skrowaczewski's Brahms, Beethoven, Lutoslawski are also of highest interest. There's a complete box (Oehms) of Skrowaczewski's recordings which is a must have!:tiphat:


I've 'got' to hear it- thanks. _;D_


----------



## Eramirez156

As the years pass I've come to love the unassuming music making of _*Glorious John*_









*Elgar: Symphony no. 1*









*Sir John Barbirolli*
_Halle Orchestra_

recorded 1956


----------



## Vasks

_The ol' turntable was spinning today_

*Purcell - Overture to "The Gordian Knot Untied" (Kehr/Nonesuch)
J. S. Bach - Cantata #211 "Coffee" (Ewerhart/Turnabout)
Handel - Concerto Grosso, Op. 6, No. 9 (Marriner/London)*


----------



## michaels

Great music looking out across the snow-topped Colorado Rocky Mountains


----------



## bejart

Joseph Bodin de Boismortier (1689-1755): Cello Sonata in G Major, Op.26, No.3

Brandywine Baroque: Douglas McNames, cello -- Karen Flint, harpsichord -- Vivian Barton Dozor, cello contiuno


----------



## Brouken Air

An extraordinary interpretation of Stravinsky works for piano and violin. Gerard Poulet violin is stellar, it's a pity how forgotten he is.









Noel Lee was an american pianist, mostly involved in chamber music, with Gérard Poulet, Christian Ivaldi.... His complete work 4 hands piano of Schubert is a reference. Chamber music at its best!







:tiphat:


----------



## MrTortoise

Marschallin Blair said:


> My Abbado Chicago Tchaikovsky's a little hazy at the still-uncaffeinated-early-morning moment, but isn't the _Tempest_ on that cd as well?- or just the_ Romeo and Juliette_? I can't remember. Anyway, what I can 'unblonde' remember is that Abbado's CSO_ Tempest _just DET-ON-ATES- an absolutely captivating performance in every way.
> 
> Most conductors conduct it too slow. Abbado forges it in dramatic fire.


On my CD only Symphony No. 4 and R&J. It is a terrific performance of the 4th. If I run across Abaddo's Tempest I will grab it up:tiphat:


----------



## elgar's ghost

Villa-Lobos - Choros 1-9.


----------



## Mahlerian

Saturday Symphony:
Brian: Symphony No. 1 "Gothic"
BBC Concert Orchestra, cond. Brabbins

Well, I survived. The work's a mess, but interesting in spots.


----------



## Bruce

*A Worthy Brahms 1st*

I haven't posted much here lately, mainly because of laziness, but also because I get so many ideas listening to what others are hearing that I feel overwhelmed at times. But I have been listening to a recording this mild Saturday morning that I found worthwhile posting.

Brahms - Piano Sonata No. 1 in C, Op. 1 - Fabio Martino on the piano.









I've heard a few other recordings of this sonata, which have left me unconvinced. Most pianists tend to play this bombastically, which makes the sonata sound, at least to me, as an amateurish, pretentious work. Especially the first movement is often played as if it were marked maestoso.

Martino's laid-back approach in this recording, however, really brings out the lyrical nature of the work, and I find it vastly superior to any other recording I've heard. For the first time I've really learned to appreciate this very early work of Brahms, and will be returning to it often.

And, while I'm here, I'll also be listening to Anthony Iannaccone's Sea Drift, played by the Clarion Wind Symphony, and Aram Khachaturian's Piano Concerto, played by Wanda Wilkomirska with Witold Rowicki conducting the Warsaw NPO.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

MrTortoise said:


> On my CD only Symphony No. 4 and R&J. It is a terrific performance of the 4th. If I run across Abaddo's Tempest I will grab it up :tiphat:












I so envy your discovery, MrTortoise.

The most 'powerfully-engineered' _Tempest_ I've ever heard is the Inbal (which is unfortunately too slow sounding); the most exciting is the Melodiya Svetlanov (but the sound is flat as a board); but a nice compromise between these two is the CSO Abbado.

I don't like the recording quality of the Abbado so much- but the performance is fantastic (though I feel just short of Svetlanov's).

Now that I think of it, I don't even 'have' the Canyon Classics digitally-recorded Svetlanov _Tempest_!!!!!! I have to get it. If its anything like his digital _Francesca da Rimini_, its going to be incandescent.


----------



## MrTortoise

Started the morning with the first disc of Paul McCreesh's and The Gabrielli Consort's recreation of a Venetian Vespers service. Interspersed with organ interludes and antiphons the main works are Motets and Psalm settings by Rigatti, Grandi, Monteverdi, and Cavalli. Beautiful singing on this CD and I feel I will take a few karmic hits for not mentioning the soloists.


----------



## Easy Goer

Vivaldi - Four Seasons. Tafelmusik Baroque Orchestra & Jeanne Lamon


----------



## Marschallin Blair

"Kullervo and His Sister," "Kullervo Goes to War"










Stokowski's early fifties Sibelius_ First _is like manic Tchaikovsky mixed with epic _Heldenleben_ horns. I love this first movement. Cherish it, in fact. The sound unfortunately is grating. The heroism of the performance though, I feel, is unrivaled.


----------



## Heliogabo

Eramirez156 said:


> I'm starting the day off with *CD 55* from the *Decca Wiener Philharmoniker* boxset
> 
> View attachment 71317
> 
> 
> *Holst: The Planets
> R. Strauss: Also sprach Zarathustra, op.30
> 
> Herbert von Karajan*


That Planets are my choice, one of my favorites pieces ever.


----------



## EDaddy

Lukecash12 said:


> I decided that I would like to have my brain exploded today so I jumped off the cliff with this. Seriously, if you haven't seen this video before or even heard the missing 14 canons at the end of the Goldberg variations, then you must prepare your brain for glorious hemorrhaging:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://oregonbachfestival.com/digital-bach-project/cuepoints/goldberg-variations
> 
> Is it educational or is it a frontal assault on your mind? You tell me. I'm busy right now with the pleasure of putting the pieces of my brain back together.
> 
> *Herr Bach, best mathematician of all time.*


I think there needs to be a Bow To Bach Day. That's insane.


----------



## bejart

Beethoven: String Quartet in F Major, Op.18, No.1

Quatour Mosaiques: Erich Hobarth and Andrea Bischof, violins -- Anita Mitterer, viola -- Christophe Coin, cello


----------



## Marschallin Blair

How many people know Furtwangler's early forties BPO Schubert's _Ninth_? I know I keep posting it, but I keep listening to it too. The last movement has to be one of the most perfectly-executed and passionate performances of anything I've ever heard in the symphonic repertoire: orchestra and conductor. . . . . . as 'one.' _;D_






Marschallin mania starts at 45:35.


----------



## Heliogabo

I'm not an anti-hip guy, but I love Karajan's anti-hip barroque recordings.
For more than a year I was searching for this concerti-grossi that Im finally enjoying right now. 
Simply beautiful. Karajan plays harpsichord continuo on five of the concerti.


----------



## MrTortoise

For Symphony Saturday

Havergal Brian
Symphony No. 1 in d minor 'The Gothic'

CSR Symphony Orchestra
Slovakia Philharmonic Orchestra
Ondrej Lenard, cond.


----------



## D Smith

Happy Birthday, Jacques! Listening to HVK lead the Philharmonia in, what else?, Gaîté Parisienne. Delightful for a Saturday afternoon.


----------



## jim prideaux

Beethoven-2nd Symphony-Anima Eterna and Jos van Immerseel........

marvellous!


----------



## MrTortoise

Pierre Boulez
3rd Piano Sonata

Jeffrey Swann, piano


----------



## Manxfeeder

To my ears, the Lindsays knock these out of the park. Especially the Debussy.


----------



## MrTortoise

Alexander Tcherepnin
Piano Quintet in G, Op. 44

Alexander Tcherepnin, piano
Groupe Instrumental de Paris (Lionel Gali, Michel Noël, violin - Bruno Pasquier, viola - Robert Bex, cello)


----------



## opus55

From Claudio Abbado: Symphony Edition, Disc 32 of 41,

Mahler Symphony No. 2.

Eteri Gvazava, soprano and Anna Larsson, contralto with Lucerne Festival Orchestra.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

_Symphonic Variations_: "Strife." The liner notes say that the piece depicts the turbulent and thrilling times of the W.W. I time period in Bax's life: his illicit romance with his mistress, the Irish uprising, and the World War I stirrings and upheavals. I just love the dashing romance of this piece.










Who would have thought?- Britten's battle music from his film score to _King Arthur _is full-tilt-charge awesome. Its right up there with vintage Jerry Goldsmith.


----------



## SONNET CLV

While rummaging through a book shelf today, I came across Gerry Dukes slim volume (but one packed with photographs) titled simply _Beckett_.









I decided to re-read the book. Here is the back jacket blurb:

Samuel Beckett was perhaps the most unconventional playwright of the twentieth century. His plays broke all the rules by dispensing with traditional concepts of plot, scene, and character, concentrating instead on the experience of the drama itself. An intensely private man, Beckett's work was profoundly influenced by his relationship with his mother and what he called her "savage loving," and by the tensions and hypocrisies of his divided country. In his work, he presents us with our own humanity; the hopelessness and the solitude, the bizarre tragicomedy of life itself. Many of the items collected in this volume have never been published, among them the transcription of a 1938 letter from James Joyce to Beckett's brother Frank, assuring that Beckett was recovering under the Joyce family's care after an unprovoked stabbing by a Paris pimp. Photos from many of Beckett's play productions, his childhood home and family in Dublin, and manuscript pages complement an incisive biography by Beckett scholar Gerry Dukes, providing a unique introduction to the life and work of one of drama's great masters. 

Of course, I immediately thought that some "background music" would go well, and I happened to have a disc of Morton Feldman music on the sub rosa label, _Last Pieces _performed by Stephane Ginsburgh (SUB ROSA SR189).










It proved a perfect companion to the book by Dukes.

Many of you know already that Morton Feldman has written music specifically for Beckett works, at Beckett's request. Here is a short blurb from Wikipedia about the meeting between Beckett and Feldman which led to the music for Beckett's 1961 radio play, _Words and Music_, a "composition about composition" set in what one critic describes as "an unidentified 'listening' space." The piece, interestingly enough, had an original score composed by the playwright's cousin, John Stewart Beckett.

For many years the version most readily available on CD, has been Morton Feldman's, written in 1987. "The two men had met in Berlin in 1976. Feldman wanted to do something with Beckett for the Rome Opera. Beckett indicated that he didn't like opera - and Feldman agreed. Out of this understanding grew the collaboration on Neither (1977), and Beckett's pleasure with that work accounts for the fact that he recommended Feldman for the music of Words and Music ten years later."[39] The noteworthy thing is that when Beckett sent the text of Neither to Feldman he had never heard any of the composer's music.

Returning to the Feldman _Last Pieces_, I must assess this as the sort of quiet, slow moving, and somewhat numinous music for which the composer is known. One listens to this music in much the same way one stares into a starry sky -- realizing there is an infinity within the finite, yet knowing that so much is beyond understanding that it is better to just grasp what pleasures one can, as the beginning and end, though separated by so much time and space, is all one and the same and for all intents and purposes simply beyond any possible lasting grasp.

The twenty-five minute long opening piece "Palais de Mari for Piano" is absolutely stunning. (Of course, I was reading about Samuel Beckett as I listened.) A recommended disc for fans of both Morton Feldman _and _Samuel Beckett.


----------



## Mahlerian

Mozart: Piano Sonata in B-flat K570, in D K576, in F K533/494
Mitsuko Uchida


----------



## Marschallin Blair

_Le maître._


----------



## MrTortoise

Robert Schumann
Kinderszenen, Op. 15
Kreisleriana, Op. 16

Martha Argerich, piano


----------



## pmsummer

BILLY THE KID
_Suite for Ballet_
*Aaron Copeland*
Bill Frisell - guitar, arrangement
Don Byron - clarinet, bass clarinet
Guy Klucevsek - accordion
Kermit Driscoll - bass
Joey Baron - drums

Nonesuch


----------



## Alfacharger

brotagonist said:


> What do you think? I traded a few albums last summer and couldn't find anything that interested me so I grabbed this one, but I ended up trading it back a couple of weeks later


Orchestra sounds undernourished. It also suffers from the demand from film score fans for the complete score. There are quite a few tracks with very uninteresting music but that is solved by the skip button. Still it is an important "western" score by the man who defined the the genre that I will always enjoy listening too and I love the "pops" Hallelujah Trail.

This is the better recording to get to know Elmer in western garb.


----------



## Balthazar

*Liszt ~ Transcendental Etudes, S 139*. Claudio Arrau at the piano.

*Scelsi ~ The Works for Double Bass*. Robert Black plays these gems including Ko-Tha, Maknongon (interesting vocalizations on that one), and Kshara.

*Barber ~ Songs*. Gerald Finley is accompanied by Julius Drake on piano (and by the Aronowitz Ensemble for _Dover Beach_).


----------



## TurnaboutVox

Some works for violin and piano to-day:

*Arnold Bax
Sonata for Violin and Piano no 2 in D major (1915)
Ballad for Violin and Piano (1916)
Legend for Violin and Piano (1915)
Sonata in one movement for Violin and Piano in G minor (1901)
Sonata for Violin and Piano no 1 in E major (1910, rev. 1915, 1920 & 1945)
Sonata for Violin and Piano in F major (1928)*
Laurence Jackson (Vn), Ashley Wass (Pno) [Naxos 2007]










*Herbert Howells
Sonata for violin & piano No. 1 in E major, Op. 18

Britten
Suite, for violin & piano, Op. 6*
John Gilbert (Vn); Susan Wass (Pno) [Centaur 2008]










But Spotify had muddled up the advertised Vaughan Williams sonata with some baroque songs (unknown to me!) so I went to:

*
Ralph Vaughan Williams
Sonata for violin & piano in A minor * 
Julian Jacobson (piano), Susanne Stanzeleit (violin)


----------



## bejart

Francois Devienne (1759-1803): Bassoon Sonata in C Major, Op,24, No.1

Danny Bond, bassoon -- Richte van der Meer, cello -- Robert Kohnen, harpschord


----------



## KenOC

Beethoven's Kreutzer Sonata, Patricia Kopatchinskaja and Fazil Say. The only chamber music performance that can get you evicted!


----------



## Guest

My, what rich, huge piano sound, matched by his playing!


----------



## opus55

Haydn: Symphony No. 69 in C Major
Elgar: Pomp & Circumstance Marches


----------



## Jeff W

*In which there is Haydn*

Finally getting some time for myself.









Going with the Schneider Quartet instead of my usual for Haydn String Quartets, the Festetics Quartet. Listening to them play the Opus 33 & 42 String Quartets.


----------



## ArtMusic

Stunning traditional staging that really adds to the whole thing, not modern stage distractions.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Handel*: Concerti grossi, op.6; Water Music
Boyd Neel String Orchestra (BNSO)/Neel


----------



## MoonlightSonata

Smetana, Piano Trio in G Minor Op. 15
Beethoven, "Ghost" trio Op. 70 No. 1
Debussy, Piano Trio in G Major L. 3


----------



## opus55

Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 4










Ravel: Piano Concerto


----------



## Pugg

*Brahms / Schumann.*
Such a fine recording with beautiful voices :tiphat:


----------



## tortkis

George Crumb: Makrokosmos I-IV (Telos Music)








Makrokosmos, Volume I (1972), for amplified piano
Makrokosmos, Volume II (1973), for amplified piano
Music for a Summer Evening (Makrokosmos III) (1974), for two amplified pianos and percussion (two players)
Celestial Mechanics (Makrokosmos IV) (1979), for amplified piano (four hands)

Berlin PianoPercussion Ensemble:
Ya-ou Xie (conductor, piano)
Sawami Kiyoshi (piano)
Prodromos Symeonidis (piano)
Friedemann Werzlau (percussion)
Matthias Buchheim (percussion)


----------



## Arie

Right this very second as I type this, Beethoven's 7th is going on in the background.


----------



## Jeff W

*In which Jeff listens to Stravinsky in the wee small hours*

Absolutely, positively cannot get to sleep tonight (or is it morning now?)... Oh well. Time for music!









Igor Stravinsky's 'The Firebird'. Antal Dorati leads the London Symphony Orchestra. I should look into getting a DVD\Bluray of this one since I love the music so much!


----------



## Brouken Air

A dark Brahms!

:tiphat:


----------



## schigolch




----------



## Pugg

Gershwin: Prelude Nr. 1 für Klarinette & Orchester
Copland: Konzert für Klarinette, Harfe, Klavier, Streicher
Debussy: La Fille aux cheveux de lin
Cimarosa / Koncz: Konzert für Klarinette & Streicher
Beach: Berceuse op. 40 für Klarinette & Orchester
Spohr: Klarinettenkonzert Nr. 1

_Andreas Ottensamer,_
Rotterdam Philharmonic Orchestra, _Yannick Nezet-Seguin_


----------



## EDaddy

Bruckner's 5th. First time listen!


----------



## jim prideaux

Mozart-19th and 20th Piano Concertos-fine music for a Sunday morning, as performed by Murray Perahia and the ECO.....

and as with every time I have recently listened to the 20th I again get the impression that the first movement is almost a 'prototype 'for the later romanticism of the Brahms Piano Concertos!


----------



## Brouken Air

No comment!

:tiphat:


----------



## hombre777

The Sunday Mass ..... Verdi " Messa de Requiem "






Is this a Requiem ?? I think this part " Dies Irae " is powerfull electrifying , its can be revie any dead and come to live again ... the drums are very potent and violins are in flames !!


----------



## MrTortoise

Just finished the second disc of the Venetian Vespers by Paul McCreesh and the Gabrieli Consort. More Hymns and Motets from Monteverdi and Rigatti and a Trio Sonata by Biagio Marini.


----------



## EDaddy

MrTortoise said:


> Just finished the second disc of the Venetian Vespers by Paul McCreesh and the Gabrieli Consort. More Hymns and Motets from Monteverdi and Rigatti and a Trio Sonata by Biagio Marini.


This looks really good. Gets very positive reviews. How've you been liking it?


----------



## Easy Goer

Handel - Water Music. Music For The Royal Fireworks. Orpheus Chamber Orchestra


----------



## hombre777

MrTortoise said:


> Just finished the second disc of the Venetian Vespers by Paul McCreesh and the Gabrieli Consort. More Hymns and Motets from Monteverdi and Rigatti and a Trio Sonata by Biagio Marini.


Beautiful, Wonderful ! Thanks for Sharing MrTortoise.


----------



## Pugg

Easy Goer said:


> Handel - Water Music. Music For The Royal Fireworks. Orpheus Chamber Orchestra


Me too , :tiphat:


----------



## MrTortoise

EDaddy said:


> This looks really good. Gets very positive reviews. How've you been liking it?


I love it. This recording recreates a Vespers service in the time of Monteverdi which turns out to be a lively experience with lots of rhythmic playing that accompanies the hymns and motets. The drama of the singing and playing is a bit out of character from my ideas of 'church music', and I'm gladly surprised. From reading the CD booklet it seems that the Venetians had developed their own Vespers service that ventured away from the official service. The pacing, tempi and ornamentation in the motets are at times operatic. If you like late Renaissance music I recommend it.


----------



## Selby

Last night:

1.
Morton Feldman (1926-1987)
For Samuel Beckett, for chamber ensemble (1987)
Roland Kluttig, Kammerensemble Neue Musik Berlin (1995)

I just adore this late piece by Feldman. The instrumentation keeps you engaged, which is something I struggle with some of his sparser ensemble pieces (For Philip Guston, Why Patterns?) but it is not nearly as dense as some of his works for full orchestra, like his masterpiece Coptic Light. The textures found here are so engaging and, I find, deeply moving. Unlike the tightly woven fabric (as it is often compared) of Coptic Light, For Samuel Becket breathes a little bit more, there is more space, but not hours worth (wink wink). A great piece. For me it ranks as one of his best and most engaging. The interpretation is on the faster side; without looking it up I want to say 5-6 minutes faster than other recordings. It adds a sort of tautness to the experience, although at times I was wishing they would slow down.









To start my day:

2.
Gabriel Fauré (1845-1924)
Nocturne No. 12 in E minor, Op. 107 (1915)
Nocturne No. 13 in B minor, Op. 119 (1921)
Sally Pinkas, piano (2002)

There are many worthy interpretations of these small gems, but Pinkas is my go-to. This may be from the interview she made to accompany the digital copy of the recording. Ethereal; the only way to describe late Gabe - embracing the mysteries and wonders of a life as it comes to a slow close. Lovely works.









3.
Charles Koechlin (1867-1950)
Paysages et marines, Op. 63b (1916)
Ensemble Initium, Ensemble Contraste (2011)

Koechlin would commonly sketch out works on the piano. He was told at one point, as my memory is recalling, to not throw away anything - it may be useful later on. Paysages et marines (Landscapes and seascapes) was probably never in danger of getting a Kafka treatment; the solo piano piece is truly lovely, but it's re-arrangement by the composer for piano, flute, clarinet, and string quartet is gorgeous - evocative, sensitive, timeless; a true masterpiece of early modern French music (or impressionism if you will). It ranks amongst my favorite pieces of music ever. Gorgeous. I listen to it often.









Currently:

4.
Charles Koechlin (1867-1950)
Quintette No. 2 pour flûte, violon, alto, violoncelle et harpe, Op. 223 (1949)
Montreal Chamber Players (2006)

Similar tone and sensitivity as Paysages; it just does not move me quit as deeply, but it remains of the highlights of his prolific chamber career. The use of the harp is gorgeous and the disc is accompanies by other classics of the age like Ravel's Introduction and Allegro, Debussy's sonata for flute, harp, and viola, Ropartz and Roussel. A great disc for any fan of the era, great interpretations of all the pieces. A must-own disc for any fan of Koechlin.









Next:

5.
Iannis Xenakis (1922-2001)
La Légende d'Eer (1977-78)
from Electronic Works 1 (2005)

Has there ever been an electronic piece that could evoke more of a natural, as in nature-based, spirituality? I become a bumbleebee at the precipice of a spiritual apocalypse. I'm not sure how long I'm going to get away with this on the home stereo, but I plan on playing the 'But it's father's day - let me listen to some Iannis' card.


----------



## bejart

Carolus Hacquart (1640-ca.1701): Suite in E Minor, Op.3, No.8

Guido Balestracci, viola da gamba -- Nicola Dal Maso, violone -- Rafael Bonavita, archlute - Massimiliano Raschetti, chamber organ


----------



## Selby

tortkis said:


> George Crumb: Makrokosmos I-IV (Telos Music)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Makrokosmos, Volume I (1972), for amplified piano
> Makrokosmos, Volume II (1973), for amplified piano
> Music for a Summer Evening (Makrokosmos III) (1974), for two amplified pianos and percussion (two players)
> Celestial Mechanics (Makrokosmos IV) (1979), for amplified piano (four hands)
> 
> Berlin PianoPercussion Ensemble:
> Ya-ou Xie (conductor, piano)
> Sawami Kiyoshi (piano)
> Prodromos Symeonidis (piano)
> Friedemann Werzlau (percussion)
> Matthias Buchheim (percussion)


Is this available non-digitally, do you know? I'm only turning up MP3 downloads.


----------



## MrTortoise

First disc from Harnoncourt's 1970 St. Matthew's Passion


----------



## Pugg

​
*Douglas Moore: The Ballad of Baby Doe *
I am going to treat myself on this wonderful piece.
_Sills in top form._:tiphat:


----------



## Vasks

Tippett - Symphony No. 2 (Davis/Argo)


----------



## TurnaboutVox

*Francis Poulenc - Mélodies
Fiançailles pour rire
Trois poèmes de Louise de Vilmorin
Ce doux petit visage
Airs Chantés
À sa guitare
La courte paille
Nous voulons une petite soeur
Les chemins de l'amour
Métamorphoses
C
*Mady Mesplé (sop); Gabriel Tacchino (pno)

*La Dame de Monte-Carlo*
Mady Mesplé (sop); O.Phil de Monte-Carlo, Georges Prêtre
[EMI(LP) 1986]

These Poulenc songs has been in my LP collection for a long time. I imagine that - along with Mahler's orchestral lieder - they were amongst my first experience of art songs. I have been slowly expanding my collection over the last 18 months, since we began the TC Top 100 art songs project, but I've not yet come back to Poulenc. So I have now ordered the Hyperion complete Poulenc melodies box set - and anticipate a feast. Until now this modest selection will have to do service.



> Mady Mesple's light, bright voice may be somewhat limited in variety of timbre, but her subtlety of shading, exemplary enunciation and responsiveness to verbal nuances, flexibility and purity of intonation are outstanding. [...] a slightly lachrymose quality sometimes to be felt in her singing is quite apt to Poulenc's vein of nostalgic sweetness.
> Gabriel Tacchino, an idiomatic Poulenc interpreter, gives crispness to the repeated notes of Au dela and captures much of the sheer glee the composer brought to his own piano playing [...], but takes care never to obscure his partner. In La dame de Monte-Carlo, a Cocteau monologue by an ageing gambling-obsessed widow, Mesple makes several octave displacements of the vocal line-not that this in any way detracts from its effectiveness: entirely appropriately, this work is accompanied by the orchestra of the town at whose tables the despairing widow has lost so heavily. A record for all Poulenc fans.
> 
> Lionel Salter, Gramophone












*
Brian Ferneyhough
Complete works for string quartet and string trio
Disc 3

String Quartet No. 5
Dum transisset (Reliquary, Totentanz, Shadows, Contrafacta)
Exordium
String Quartet No. 6*
Arditti Quartet [Aeon, 2014]

I have been working my way through this 3 disc volume for the past few weeks - each work repays intense, concentrated listening. I first heard this as a result of the nomination of 1967's 'Sonatas for String Quartet' in the recent Top string quartet project, but these later works are every bit as exciting. I think this is a collection that will sustain my interest for a long time to come.



> The music is uncompromisingly intense, angular, and fragmented in the extreme, and its myriad difficulties aren't disguised or softened. The Arditti Quartet specializes in such cutting-edge music, and they are at their best in works that stretch the boundaries of expression and technique. This set is recommended for adventurous listeners and serious students of Ferneyhough's work.
> 
> Blair Sanderson, AllMusic












*Anton Bruckner
Symphony No. 8 in C minor* (with original 1887 finale, ed. Nowak)
NSO of Ireland, Georg Tintner [Naxos, 2001]

I started listening to this box set in January 2014 and have now reached the 8th symphony, which I hadn't heard before. I have probably listened to this about half a dozen times now, and of course it's gaining in familiarity and pleasure given. I have promised myself that I will move on to Tintner's rendition of the Ninth in July - but I do know that symphony quite well, having purchased the 2012 Rattle / Berlin PO disc when it came out.


----------



## tortkis

Selby said:


> Is this available non-digitally, do you know? I'm only turning up MP3 downloads.


I don't know. I purchased the mp3 from Google Play. The CD seems OOP. It is the only album I could find which contains Makrokosmos I-IV in a single set, that's why I picked it.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

MrTortoise said:


> I love it. This recording recreates a Vespers service in the time of Monteverdi which turns out to be a lively experience with lots of rhythmic playing that accompanies the hymns and motets. The drama of the singing and playing is a bit out of character from my ideas of 'church music', and I'm gladly surprised. From reading the CD booklet it seems that the Venetians had developed their own Vespers service that ventured away from the official service. The pacing, tempi and ornamentation in the motets are at times operatic. If you like late Renaissance music I recommend it.





















Its _all_ about the drama. _;D_


----------



## Guest

Messiaen
Quatre Etudes de Rythme.
Par lui tout a ete fait.


Yejin Gil, piano.

For my sins, this is the first time I've listened to Messiaen and I'm suitably wowed.


----------



## brotagonist

I just finished hearing disc 3 of Wagner's Parsifal (Kubelik/Bayern). This is my second, albeit much more casual, session with the opera; the first was when I bought the album last fall. I am beginning to feel a sense of familiarity with parts of it. I had listened with the libretto the first time around; this time I'm taking it easy, just getting into the sound.

A couple of weeks ago, I heard the first disc of this fine set of Chausson works. This weekend, I am finishing up with the other disc of chamber works: Piano Quartet (Richards Piano Quartet) and Concert (Amoyal, Rogé, Quatuor Ysaÿe).

In a way, these two discs couldn't be more different, and still they make a nice pair for one's listening enjoyment, Chausson having been influenced by Wagner, although that influence can be heard more dramatically in his orchestral works.


----------



## Wood

*PONCHIELLI* La Gioconda 1952

Callas/Barbieri/Amadini/Neri/Poggi/Silveri










Auditorium RAI Turin


----------



## D Smith

Bruckner. Symphony No. 8 Karajan/Berlin. My 'big' piece for this Sunday's listening. I've been a latecomer to Bruckner but I admit the more I hear this work the more impressed I am. A moving and magnificent performance.


----------



## bejart

Mozart: Overture to "Don Giovanni", KV 527

Barry Wordsworth conducting the Capella Istropolitana


----------



## omega

*Wagner*
_Parsifal, Act I_
Herbert von Karajan | Berliner Philharmoniker








This music is simply wonderful.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

D Smith said:


> Bruckner. Symphony No. 8 Karajan/Berlin. My 'big' piece for this Sunday's listening. I've been a latecomer to Bruckner but I admit the more I hear this work the more impressed I am. A moving and magnificent performance.


I'm thrilled you got a 'Karajan' Bruckner- though in all candor I feel that this performance isn't his best endeavor. . . by a long shot. It sounds, to me at any rate, like a plodding and ponderous Klemperer at the helm. . . minus the polish. I think Karajan's DG BPO Bruckner's _Eighth_ is monumental though. . .

Anyway, aren't the strings on the _Mathis der Maler_ of his gorgeous though?


----------



## pmsummer

SONGS AND DANCES FROM THE SPANISH RENAISSANCE
*Camerata Iberia*

M-A Recordings


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Wood said:


> *PONCHIELLI* La Gioconda 1952
> 
> Callas/Barbieri/Amadini/Neri/Poggi/Silveri
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Auditorium RAI Turin












Wood, have you heard Callas' _Gioconda_ from her 1959 recording? I daresay you'll love it. I can't live without either the '59 or the '52 Callas _Giocondas_, myself.

Her "_Suicidio_" from Act IV of the '59 Votto performance not only is a vocal _tour de force_ in subtlety, shading, and color- but it will rip your heart out as well.

I

_LOVE _

IT.

You owe it to yourself to get it.

- Great photo of the RAI Auditorium.


----------



## Wood

Marschallin Blair said:


> Wood, have you heard Callas' _Gioconda_ from her 1959 recording? I daresay you'll love it. I can't live without either the '59 or the '52 Callas _Giocondas_, myself.
> 
> Her "_Suicidio_" from Act IV of the '59 Votto performance not only is a vocal _tour de force_ in subtlety, shading, and color- but it will rip your heart out as well.
> 
> I
> 
> _LOVE _
> 
> IT.
> 
> You owe it to yourself to get it.
> 
> - Great photo of the RAI Auditorium.


I have the 1959 MB!

I'll play it soon, I'm looking forward to compare the two, particularly Suicidio.

Perhaps Figleaf may be able to provide me with a competitive alternative to Callas performing in that aria?


----------



## AClockworkOrange

*Ralph Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 2 'A London Symphony'*
Sir Adrian Boult & the London Philharmonic


----------



## Alfacharger

On LP, Barber's Antony and Cleopatra..


----------



## Figleaf

Wood said:


> I have the 1959 MB!
> 
> I'll play it soon, I'm looking forward to compare the two, particularly Suicidio.
> 
> Perhaps Figleaf may be able to provide me with a competitive alternative to Callas performing in that aria?


Sorry hon, Italian verismo (which I think La Gioconda is, though it's a bit early?) isn't really my bag-_ especially _the soprano arias- and I haven't heard the opera or anything from it AFAIK, apart from the lovely tenor aria 'Cielo e mar'. There is a beautiful recording by Francesco Marconi, not the first Enzo but a very early one. His voice had seen better days by this time, but otherwise it's Italian singing at its finest:






Enjoy your Callas! :tiphat: :kiss:


----------



## Tristan

*Balakirev* - Piano Concerto in F# minor, Op. 1









I've probably posted about this work before, but that main theme...that is one of the best melodies ever composed. This is pretty great for a 1st opus.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Figleaf;898787[COLOR="#0000CD" said:


> Sorry hon, Italian verismo (which I think La Gioconda is, though it's a bit early?) isn't really my bag-_ especially _the soprano arias- and I haven't heard the opera or anything from it AFAIK, apart from the lovely tenor aria 'Cielo e mar'. There is a beautiful recording by Francesco Marconi, not the first Enzo but a very early one. His voice had seen better days by this time, but otherwise it's Italian singing at its finest:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Enjoy your Callas! :tiphat: :kiss:


Figleaf, you must luxuriate on 'male' singing about as much as I shamelessly indulge 'female' singing- and the reverse too, of course.

Ha. Ha. Ha. Ha.

Cheers.


----------



## Wood

Figleaf said:


>


:kiss:

That was great. It passes water over Poggi!


----------



## pmsummer

TIENTOS Y GLOSAS EN IBERIA
_Iberian Music of the 16th and 17th Centuries_
João Fontanes de Maqueixa organ of the São Vincente de Fora Convent, Lisbon
Jesús Martín Moro - organist
*Ensemble Gilles Binchois*
Dominique Vellard - director

Tempéraments


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Wood said:


> I have the 1959 MB!
> 
> I'll play it soon, I'm looking forward to compare the two, particularly Suicidio.
> 
> Perhaps Figleaf may be able to provide me with a competitive alternative to Callas performing in that aria?


Callas' two _Giocondas_ are so completely different: she has incredible stentorian horsepower with the '52 performance- but the '59 has absolutely unrivaled psychological depth and compelling dramatic insight to it.

In short, I find the '52 'ingenious' but the '59 is a work of eternal Renaissance Art.


----------



## MrTortoise

Marschallin Blair said:


> Its _all_ about the drama. _;D_


You will make me an opera fan yet


----------



## Figleaf

Wood said:


> :kiss:
> 
> That was great. It passes water over Poggi!


To be fair, I suppose nobody buys that set for Poggi. My first 'Cielo e mar' was Richard Tucker's on volume 4 of The Record of Singing, which is thrilling in its sense of forward motion (which I initially preferred to Marconi's slow tempo) and in glorious, ringing, youthful voice such as Marconi no longer possessed by the time he recorded- yet Tucker has none of the earlier singer's poetry. See what you think: I don't think it's the same Tucker performance as on The Record of Singing, but it's from around the same time:


----------



## Marschallin Blair

MrTortoise said:


> You will make me an opera fan yet


But I haven't. . . . . . '_already_?'

<Sighing Schwarzkopfean_ Innigkeit_ from the ending of Act I of _Rosenkavalier_ while looking into the vanity mirror.>

Seriously though, that_ L'Orfeo_ with Dessay and that _Incoronazione_ with Emanuella Galli are _SU-PERB._


----------



## bejart

Andreas Jakub Romberg (1767-1821): Flute Quintet in B Flat, Op.21, No.5

Novsak Trio with William Bennett on flute and Mile Kosi on viola: Primoz Novsak, violin -- Michel Rouilly, viola -- Susanne Basler, cello


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Eilsabeth Soderstrom's _fantastic _in this. Her singing is graced with fluent, elegant drama. I just love Greg Mitchell to death for telling me about this opera a little over a year ago.


----------



## senza sordino

Some French music over the past three days

Chausson Symphony in Bb, Poème, Poème de l'amour et de la Mer, Piano Quartet, Concert for violin, piano and string quartet
View attachment 71377


Fauré Requiem, Cantique de Jean Racine, Pelléas et Mélisande, Fantasie, Pavane
View attachment 71378


Fauré no 1, Debussy, Saint-Saëns no 1 violin sonatas
View attachment 71379


Vieuxtemps Violin Concerti #4&5, Ravel Tzigane, Saint-Saëns Havanaise
View attachment 71380


Bizet L'Arlésiene Suites, Carmen Suites, Overture, Scènes bohémiennes, Symphony in C, Patrie
View attachment 71381


----------



## Eramirez156

I totally forgot I had this recording
*Verdi - Requiem*









_Giuseppe Di Stefano
Oralia Dominguez 
Elisabeth Schwarzkopf 
Cesare Siepi

Victor de Sabata
La Scala Orchestra Milan _

recorded 1954


----------



## Easy Goer

Karel Ančerl Volume #3: Mendelssohn/ Bruch/ Berg: Violin Concertos. Czech Philharmonic Orchestra Josef Suk Violin.


----------



## MrTortoise

Marschallin Blair said:


> But I haven't. . . . . . '_already_?'
> 
> <Sighing Schwarzkopfean_ Innigkeit_ from the ending of Act I of _Rosenkavalier_ while looking into the vanity mirror.>


Caught in the act of committing OPERA! :devil:



Marschallin Blair said:


> Seriously though, that_ L'Orfeo_ with Dessay and that _Incoronazione_ with Emanuella Galli are _SU-PERB._


And that is why I will seek it out. Mozart and Monteverdi may be good starting points for me, though I did buy










the other day.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

senza sordino said:


> Some French music over the past three days
> 
> Chausson Symphony in Bb, Poème, Poème de l'amour et de la Mer, Piano Quartet, Concert for violin, piano and string quartet
> 
> Fauré Requiem, Cantique de Jean Racine, Pelléas et Mélisande, Fantasie, Pavane
> 
> Fauré no 1, Debussy, Saint-Saëns no 1 violin sonatas
> 
> Vieuxtemps Violin Concerti #4&5, Ravel Tzigane, Saint-Saëns Havanaise
> 
> Bizet L'Arlésiene Suites, Carmen Suites, Overture, Scènes bohémiennes, Symphony in C, Patrie


That's a fine selection, senza sordino. I don't know if you like French art song, but my last disc of today has been the wonderful:

*
Fauré - Au bord de l'eau - The complete songs, Vol. 1* [Hyperion 2005]
Les matelots, Op. 2/2
Seule!, Op. 3/1
Chanson du pêcheur, Op. 4/1
Barcarolle, Op. 7/3
Tarentelle, Op. 10/2
Au bord de l'eau, Op. 8/1
Les berceaux, Op. 23/1
Au cimetière, Op. 51/2
Larmes, Op. 51/1
Cinq mélodies de Venise, Op. 58
Pleurs d'or, Op. 72
Accompagnement, Op. 85/3
La fleur qui va sur l'eau, Op. 85/2
Mirages, Op. 113
C'est la paix, Op. 114
L'horizon chimérique, Op. 118
Christopher Maltman, Jennifer Smith, John Mark Ainsley, Geraldine McGreevy, Stella Doufexis, Felicty Lott, Jennifer Smith, Stephen Varcoe; all accompanied by Graham Johnson (piano)

A fitting end to a cold summer's day which has offered more 'eau' than 'soleil'!


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Shostakovich, Symphony No. 15*

I'm listening to this because my Kondrashin cycle is in the car, and I'm too lazy to get it.


----------



## Manxfeeder

Bach, Cello Suites

Jaap ter Linden


----------



## pmsummer

CODEX FAENZA
_Instrumental Music of the Early XVth Century_
*Ensemble Unicorn*
Michael Posch - director

Naxos


----------



## Alfacharger

I had this in my mailbox this afternoon. listened to the first cd in this 3 cd set and wow, one of Williams best scores.


----------



## Triplets

Debussy, Iberia, Paul Paray/Detroit SO, from one of the large Mercury boxes


----------



## bejart

Louis Spohr (1784-1859): Violin Concerto No.4 in B Minor

Christian Frohlich conducting the Rundfunk-Sinfonieorchester -- Ulf Hoelscher, violin


----------



## Cosmos

This isn't current, but I do want to say that I FINALLY got around to listening to *Messiaen's* Quartet for the end of time










It was better than I thought it would be. When I first heard of the work a few years ago, I tried to listen to it and was turned off. Coming back to it, I hesitated with the first two movements, but from 3 onward I was hooked. I'll have to set aside more time to listen to it again, but it's pretty interesting and unique.

For "currently listening," I had a varied session today...

*Mozart* String Quintet no. 5 in D
Grumiaux Trio & Max Lesueur and Arpad Gerecz










*Bach* Concerto in D major, BWV 1054










*Schoenberg* Piano Concerto


----------



## bejart

Haydn: Symphony No.77 in B Flat

Adam Fischer conducting the Austro-Hungarian Haydn Orchestra


----------



## starthrower

Roger Sessions violin concerto conducted by Gunther Schuller. Mr. Schuller just died at age 89.


----------



## starthrower

Gunther Schuller in Boston.


----------



## Balthazar

*Bartók ~ Sonatas and Rhapsodies for Violin and Piano*. James Ehnes and Andrew Armstrong.

*Schumann ~ Symphony No. 1 in E flat, Op. 38 "Spring"*. Gardiner leads the ORR.

*Chopin ~ Préludes*. Rafał Blechacz at the piano. Co-inspired by the "Best Ending" and Blechacz threads.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

MrTortoise said:


> Caught in the act of committing OPERA! :devil:
> 
> And that is why I will seek it out. Mozart and Monteverdi may be good starting points for me, though I did buy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the other day.


Birgit's magnificent. The voice that just keeps on giving. You'll investment will pay dividends for sure. _;D_


----------



## Balthazar

*Gunther Schuller ~ String Quartet*.

This is a well-done video of last year's world premiere by the Miro Quartet who commissioned the work. The first ten minutes or so consists of interviews with members of the quartet.


----------



## Heliogabo

starthrower said:


> Roger Sessions violin concerto conducted by Gunther Schuller. Mr. Schuller just died at age 89.


Oh no. I didn't knew that. Great loss. RIP.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

"The Entry of the Nobles" from _Mlada_










Andrew Davis' Toronto Symphony Orchestra's _Polovstian Dances_ just 'moves.' I really like it a lot. The choruses are ebullient and the tempo is full-tilt-on-the-open-Steppe-'charge.' The only one I like better in fact is the famed Decca Stokowski.

When I hear Davis' treatment of this music, I can only praise him. . . and of course think of that saying of the ancient Persian warriors that Nietzsche was so fond of: "Ride hard, shoot straight, and tell no lies."










"_Sabbat des esprits infernaux et Ronde infernale_" from _Mlada_. God, this music just exudes exotic, eastern Satanic majesty- its really a crime against higher humanity that Stokowski never did this.


----------



## MrTortoise

Gustav Mahler
Symphony No. 3

London Symphony Orchestra
Norma Proctor, contralto
Jascha Horenstein, cond.


----------



## Pugg

Mozart: "Concerto in E flat major, K.365 for two pianos"
[Soloist] Arthur Gold (P), Robert Fitz Dale (P), the New York Philharmonic
(February 17, 1970 New York, Philharmonic Hall)
Mozart: "Concerto in F major K.242 for 3 pianos"
[Soloist] Arthur Gold (P), Robert Fitz Dale (P), Leonard Bernstein (P & conductor), the New York Philharmonic
(March 21, 1968 New York, Philharmonic Hall)

Mozart: "Eine kleine Nachtmusik K.525"
New York Philharmonic (March 12, 1973 New York, Columbia 30 Avenue studio)


----------



## MrTortoise

Sergey Rachmaninov
Rhapsody on a Theme of Paganini in A minor for piano & orchestra, Op. 43

William Kapell, piano
Robin Hood Dell Orchestra
Fritz Reiner, cond.


----------



## Pugg

Grieg: Peer Gynt Suite No. 1, Op. 46
Grieg: Peer Gynt Suite No. 2, Op. 55
Sibelius: Finlandia, Op. 26
Sibelius: Valse Triste, Op. 44
Sibelius: The Swan of Tuonela, Op. 22, No. 3 (Legend)


----------



## MrTortoise

Jean Sibelius
Violin Concerto in d minor, Op. 47

Anne-Sophie Mutter, violin
Staatskapelle Dresden
André Previn, cond.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

_Galina Vishnevskaya_ (Say it twice. Don't you 'love' how it trips off the tongue?) does the most girlishly dramatic and young sounding Countess Natasha Rostova- "Natalya."

I treasure her in this.










_Les Illuminations_ with Felicity Lott is perfect for this still sultry summery Southern Californian night.


----------



## Pugg

​Thomas : Hamlet
*Dame Joan Sutherland*/ Sherrill Milnes.
_Another Decca treasure_ :tiphat:


----------



## Pugg

​*Vivaldi : Four Seasons*
_Pinchas Zuckerman _


----------



## elgar's ghost

Orchestral and vocal/choral works by John Ireland - includes music extracted from the wartime movie _The Overlanders_, which I think is the only film the composer provided specific music for. Ireland is now remembered chiefly for his piano miniatures, songs and later chamber music but these discs provide ample proof that his output for larger forces is also worthy of note.


----------



## bejart

Antonio Vivaldi (1678-1741): Violin Concerto in F Major, Op.8, No.3, "Autumn"

Herbert von Karajan conducting the Vienna Philharmonic Orchestra -- Anne-Sophie Mutter, violin


----------



## Marschallin Blair

elgars ghost said:


> Orchestral and vocal/choral works by John Ireland - includes music extracted from the wartime movie _The Overlanders_, which I think is the only film the composer provided specific music for. Ireland is now remembered chiefly for his piano miniatures, songs and later chamber music but these discs provide ample proof that his output for larger forces is also worthy of note.


Ireland's "Epic March"- thumbs up. _;D_


----------



## Pugg

​
*Bach ; Cantatas & Arias*
_Ian Bostridge _


----------



## pmsummer

OBOE CONCERTI
*Tomaso Giovanni Albinoni, Georg Philipp Telemann*
Hans de Vries - oboe
Alma Musica Amsterdam
Bob van Asperen - director

Virgin Veritas


----------



## Vasks

_Early, a bit more dissonant orchestral Takemitsu done on a RCA record by Ozawa._


----------



## omega

*Verdi*
_La Traviata_
Cotrubas | Domingo | Milnes
Carlos Kleiber | Bayerisches Staatsorchester


----------



## jim prideaux

at work-I pod listening while involved in 'paperwork'......

Brahms-two sextets performed by the Raphael Ensemble

Brahms-4th Symphony-Kleiber and the VPO

Myaskovsky-24th and 25th Symphonies-Yablonsky (cannot quite remember which orchestra and my eyesight is struggling to cope with i pod-but it is Naxos!)

and some Bobo Stenson but that does not belong here

watched the Ian Hart film 'Eroica' early this morning as I find myself listening more and more to Beethoven at the moment this film proved not just enjoyable but informative-IMHO Hart is outstanding!!!


----------



## Pugg

​Warming up for tonight's concert :
*Joseph Calleja *


----------



## millionrainbows

Jean Barraque again. This time, I'm recording the Herbert Henck version of the Sonata from Youtube. Desperate times call for desperate measures.


----------



## millionrainbows

starthrower said:


> Roger Sessions violin concerto conducted by *Gunther Schuller. Mr. Schuller just died at age 89.*


Sorry to hear that. I'm a big fan of Schuller, both as a conductor and composer. He was influential in promoting "Third Stream" jazz, on John Lewis albums and Joe Lovano's later stuff. He also has his own compositions out on CD.

















The John Lewis *Jazz Abstractions* with Ornette Coleman playing over a string quartet...a trip...








Schuller conducts the best Ives' short pieces on this one.


----------



## Orfeo

*Anton Rubinstein*
Opera in three acts "The Demon."
-Yevgeny Nikitin, Marina Mescheriakova, Llya Levinsky, Okhotnikov, et al.
-The Orchestra and Chorus of the Kirov Opera, Mariinsky/Valery Gergiev.

*Alexander Borodin*
Symphony no. II in B minor.
Petite Suite (orch. by: Glazunov).
-The Russian Federation Symphony Orchestra/Yevgeny Svetlanov.

*Alexander Glazunov*
Symphony no. II in F-sharp minor, op. 16.
-The USSR Radio & Television Large Symphony Orchestra/Vladimir Fedoseyev.


----------



## millionrainbows

Brouken Air said:


> View attachment 71330
> 
> 
> An extraordinary interpretation of Stravinsky works for piano and violin. Gerard Poulet violin is stellar, it's a pity how forgotten he is.
> 
> Noel Lee was an american pianist, mostly involved in chamber music, with Gérard Poulet, Christian Ivaldi.... His complete work 4 hands piano of Schubert is a reference. Chamber music at its best!
> View attachment 71332
> 
> :tiphat:


I'm a big Noel Lee admirer as well.


----------



## fjf

Mozart played by our beloved nuts.


----------



## Selby

Finishing:

1.
Robert Schumann (1810-1865)
Gesänge der Frühe, Op. 133 (1853)
Éric Le Sage (2008)









Currently:

2.
Iannis Xenakis (1922-2001)
Noomena (1974)
Arturo Tamayo, Orchestre Philharmonique du Luxembourg (2000)









Up next:

3.
George Antheil (1900-1959)
Sonatina für Radio (1928)
Guy Livingston (2013)









4.
Johann Sebastian Bach (1685-1750)
The Well-Tempered Clavier, Book 2 (1742) - Prelude & Fugue No. 3 in C-sharp major, BWV 872
Kenneth Gilbert (1984)









5.
Philip Glass (1937)
String Quartet No. 2, "Company" (1983)
Kronos Quartet (1995)


----------



## Brouken Air

:tiphat:


----------



## pmsummer

UTOPIA TRIUMPHANS
_The Great Polyphony of the Renaissance_
*Thomas Tallis, Costanzo Porta, Josquin Desprez, Johannes Ockeghem, Pierre de Manchicourt, Giovanni Gabrieli, Allesandro Striggio*
Huelgas Ensemble
Paul Van Nevel - director

Sony Vivarte


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Serious










Fun


----------



## Selby

1.
Vagn Holmboe (1909-1996)
"Sværm," Op. 190b (1992) 
The Kontra Quartet (2010)









2.
Joseph Haydn (1732-1809)
Piano Sonata in D major, Hob. XVI/33 (1773)
Marc-André Hamelin (2008)









3.
Johann Nepomuk Hummel (1778-1837)
Trumpet Concerto in E-flat major (1803)
Alison Balsom, Die Deutsche, Kammerphilharmonie Bremen









4.
Marc-André Hamelin (1961)
Con intimissimo sentimento (1986-2000) 
Marc-André Hamelin (2010)









5.
Samuel Barber (1910-1981)
Violin Concerto, Op. 14 (1939) 
Hilary Hahn, Hugh Wolff, The Saint Paul Chamber Orchestra (2000)


----------



## pmsummer

PUSH PULL
*Salvatore Sciarrino, Rolf Riehm, Younghi Pagh-Paan, Vinko Globokar, Toshio Hosokawa*
Teodoro Anzellotti - accordion

Hat Hut


----------



## Mahlerian

Beethoven: Symphony No. 8 in F
London Philharmonic Orchestra, cond. Tennstedt









Copland: El Salon Mexico, Billy the Kid Suite, etc.
New Philharmonia Orchestra, London Symphony Orchestra, cond. Copland


----------



## AClockworkOrange

Once again I find myself listening to *Ralph Vaughan Williams' 'A London Symphony.*

As opposed to Sir Adrian Boult I have opted for *Haitink* to take the helm this performance and wonderful is exactly what it is. The *London Philharmoni*c shines brightly here.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

AClockworkOrange said:


> Once again I find myself listening to *Ralph Vaughan Williams' 'A London Symphony.*
> 
> As opposed to Sir Adrian Boult I have opted for *Haitink* to take the helm this performance and wonderful is exactly what it is. The *London Philharmoni*c shines brightly here.


Just get them all. _;D_

I have the Haitink, the Handley, the Previn, the Thomson, the Boult, the Davis, the <pause for dramatic effect> 'Hickox' (my favorite) and probably some other ones as well that I can't think of at the moment.

They're all so completely different- and not just interpretatively, but sound-balancing-wise as well.


----------



## Guest

I welcomed back some more old friends today. A bit of surface noise, but it should disappear once I buy and use a VPI recording cleaning machine! Small amounts of noise do not interfere with the IQ's magnificent performances.


----------



## AClockworkOrange

Marschallin Blair said:


> Just get them all. _;D_
> 
> I have the Haitink, the Handley, the Previn, the Thomson, the Boult, the Davis, the <pause for dramatic effect> 'Hickox' (my favorite) and probably some other ones as well that I can't think of at the moment.
> 
> They're all so completely different- and not just interpretatively, but sound-balancing-wise as well.


You're preaching to the choir Marschallin :-D

It is funny you mention the Hickox as this is a recording I have been tempted to buy for a while and it has finally made it to my basket.

It will definitely be on my next order, especially after reding around some of the differences between the final version and this original.


----------



## jim prideaux

Berwald-Symphonies 1-4 performed by Jarvi and the Gothenburg S.O.


----------



## omega

*Beethoven*
_Overture to The Ruines of Athens_
Herbert von Karajan | Berliner Philharmoniker








*Mozart*
_Concerto for Flute and Harp_
Emmanuel Pahud | Marie-Pierre Langlamet | Claudio Abbado | Berliner Philharmoniker








*Mozart*
_Violin Concerto No.3_
Anne-Sophie Mutter | Herbert von Karajan | Berliner Philharmoniker








*Mozart*
_Symphony No.41 "Jupiter"_
Karl Böhm | Berliner Philharmoniker


----------



## Marschallin Blair

AClockworkOrange said:


> You're preaching to the choir Marschallin :-D
> 
> It is funny you mention the Hickox as this is a recording I have been tempted to buy for a while and it has finally made it to my basket.
> 
> It will definitely be on my next order, especially after reding around some of the differences between the final version and this original.












I'm nearly hyper-ventilating (well, 'nearly'). I'm excited for you. Everyone I know who loves RVW loves the original version's interpolations as well as Hickox's ennobling touch.

I really think that a twelve-foot bronze statue of Hickox needs to be erected for doing this recording alone.


----------



## Easy Goer

Bruch - Violin Concerto No. 3, Scottish Fantasy . BBC Scottish Symphony Orchestra Martyn Brabbins, Jack Liebeck Violin


----------



## Becca

Marschallin Blair said:


> I'm nearly hyper-ventilating (well, 'nearly'). I'm excited for you. Everyone I know who loves RVW loves the original version's interpolations as well as Hickox's ennobling touch.


I decided some time ago that when the Berlin Philharmonic invites me to guest conduct, my program of choice would be the 1913 version of the RVW London Symphony. The hard part is what to pair it with and my current best thought would be Suk's A Summer's Tale. The two pieces were quite close in composition (1907/9 & 1913) and Suk's piece shares some of the emotional world that we hear in the original slow movement of the RVW.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Becca said:


> I decided some time ago that when the Berlin Philharmonic invites me to guest conduct, my program of choice would be the 1913 version of the RVW London Symphony. The hard part is what to pair it with and my current best thought would be Suk's A Summer's Tale. The two pieces were quite close in composition (1907/9 & 1913) and Suk's piece shares some of the emotional world that we hear in the original slow movement of the RVW.


The Suk is lovely- and I know how dear it is to you- but I personally would pair RVW's _London Symphony_ with the _Sinfonia Antartica_.


----------



## Becca

Marschallin Blair said:


> The Suk is lovely- and I know how dear it is to you- but I personally would pair RVW's _London Symphony_ with the _Sinfonia Antartica_.


Ahh but this is Berlin so we must have something central European to counterbalance the program 

On an interesting side note, the main piece that Kirill Petrenko chose for his 2nd BPO appearance was the Elgar 2nd symphony, a piece that he had fallen in love with when much younger.


----------



## Brouken Air

:tiphat:


----------



## schigolch




----------



## Brouken Air

:tiphat:


----------



## pmsummer

*Well, it's here.*










SUMER IS ICUMEN IN
*Medieval English Songs*
The Hilliard Ensemble

Harmonia Mundi


----------



## EDaddy

Mozart Piano Concerto #22, Sir Neville Marriner; Alfred Brendel


----------



## Mahlerian

Corelli: Sonatas op. 5 No. 7-12 (arranged for recorder)
Frans Brüggen, Anner Bylsma, Gustav Leonhardt









Schuller: Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee
Boston Symphony Orchestra, cond. Leinsdorf


----------



## senza sordino

The school year is over, and now I'm cleaning my classroom. And this week I'll rewrite some lessons for next school year.

Today I went to Spain

John Williams plays Spanish guitar music
View attachment 71440


John Williams plays Rodrigo Concierto de Aranjuez and Fantasia para Gentilhombre
View attachment 71441


Da Falla Nights in the Garden of Spain
View attachment 71442


and sort of Spain
Lalo Symphonie Espagnole
View attachment 71443


This is my fourth country sampling in the past week or two. I'm not sure where to go next. 
1) USA
2) England
3) France
4) Spain


----------



## bejart

Johannes Matthias Sperger (1750-1812): Symphony in F Major

Peter Zajicek conduting the Musica Aeterna Bratislava


----------



## mnsCA

František Jiránek (1698-1778) - Concertos and Sinfonias









http://www.supraphon.com/en/catalogue/releases/?item=979


----------



## Balthazar

*Schumann ~ Variations on the name 'Abegg', Op. 1*. Evgeny Kissin in the opening number of his 1990 Carnegie Hall debut.

*Schumann ~ Papillons, Op. 2*. Andrei Gavrilov at the piano.

*Chopin ~ Variations on 'La ci darem la mano', Op. 2*. A live recording of Emil Gilels playing this thoroughly delightful piece by the 17 year old Chopin. Music this fun should be heard more often! I have placed the sheet music on my "to get" list.


----------



## MrTortoise

Robert Schumann
Symphony No. 2 in C major, Op. 61

New Philharmonia Orchestra
Ricardo Mutti, cond.


----------



## Pugg

*Khachaturian*: Masquerade Suite / *Kabalevsky*: The Comedians
RCA Victor Symphony Orchestra, Kirill Kondrashin


----------



## Pugg

MrTortoise said:


> Robert Schumann
> Symphony No. 2 in C major, Op. 61
> 
> New Philharmonia Orchestra
> Ricardo Mutti, cond.


Very good choice :tiphat:


----------



## Tristan

*Stravinsky* - Les Noces






I love this work so much (and this recording is excellent). In my opinion, it's one of Stravinsky's best. I can absolutely hear the influence Stravinsky had on Orff in this.


----------



## Kevin Pearson

This week I have been working through a series of recordings of the works of American composer, harpsichordist and organist Barbara Harbach. I really enjoy listening to her compositions. Her music is distinctly American, i.e. Aaron Copeland etc. and yet she does have her own style of melody and texture. For a modern composer most of her music is very tonal and colorful. Much of her music has almost a sorrowful longing feeling to it and can be very moving. I also hear the use of American folk and even native American melodies and rhythms. For something different and quite relaxing without too much of a demand I recommend Harbach. She has a lot going for her!


----------



## SONNET CLV

In respect for American composer/scholar/writer Gunther Schuller who died yesterday at age 89 ...

http://www.npr.org/sections/decepti...idged-and-classical-music-and-jazz-dies-at-89

https://hereandnow.wbur.org/2015/06/22/composer-gunther-schuller

... I listen to the _Symphony 1965_, one of my all time favorite 20th century works.


----------



## OldFashionedGirl

Night party with Brahms, Beethoven and grandpa Walter.


----------



## Pugg

​*Mozart : arias*
The Immortal *Lucia Popp.*


----------



## jim prideaux

having driven to and from work with the Gardiner ORR recording of Beethoven 2nd Symphony 'blaring' away in the car I awake this morning with the thing banging around my head and so I am presently 'scratching the itch' with the van Immerseel Anima Eterna recording........


----------



## Kevin Pearson

Moved on to something a bit more somber and that is Joly Braga Santos' Symphony No. 1. Some really interesting ideas here in this symphony and it is on the darker side. It was written in memory of those who had died in WWII. So, the somber mood is understandable. I really like this symphony though.










Kevin


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mozart/ Haydn/ Salieri/ Cimarosa.*
*Roberto Scaltrit*i/ Rousset


----------



## omega

*Tomas Luis de Victoria*
Choral Works
Harry Christophers | Vocal Ensemble "The Sixteen"








Concert available on Arte+7 until next week:


----------



## MrTortoise

Pugg said:


> Very good choice :tiphat:


I actually listened to this 2 times in row 

I'm very pleased with this purchase. I picked it up second hand and it's the only Schumann set I own.


----------



## MrTortoise

Franz Joseph Haydn
Symphonies 68, 93, and 94

Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra
Nikolaus Haroncourt, cond.










Heinrich Schutz
Motets

Pro Cantione Antiqua


----------



## Pugg

​*Ravel : Gaspard de la Nuit .*
_Ivo Pogorelich _


----------



## bejart

JS Bach: The Art of Fugue, BWV 1080

Juilliard String Quartet: Robert Mann and Joel Smirnoff, violins -- Samuel Rhodes, viola -- Joel Krosnick, cello


----------



## MrTortoise

Georg Philipp Telemann
Orchestral Suite in D major

The English Concert
Trevor Pinnock, cond.


----------



## hombre777

One of my favorites: Mozart Piano Sonata No 12 F major K 332


----------



## Pugg

​*Renée Fleming* :_ The Beautiful Voice.:tiphat:
_


----------



## Vasks

_Italian Itinerary_

*Wolf-Ferrari - Overture to "La dama boba" (Marriner/EMI)
Respighi - 6 Pieces for Violin & Piano (Ambache/Chandos)
Nussio - Variations on a Air by Pergolesi (Millard/CBC)*


----------



## Pugg

​*Rachmaninov* 3/ *Rubenstein* 4: Piano concertos

_Joseph Moog_.


----------



## Vaneyes

Listening to a recent arrival, recorded 2012. :tiphat:

View attachment 71454


----------



## EDaddy

Mahler Symphony No. 9th In D Major: Movement I - Andante Comodo (No one nailed this first movement like Lenny did).


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Barber, Symphony No. 1*


----------



## Vaneyes

Balthazar said:


> *Gunther Schuller ~ String Quartet*.
> 
> This is a well-done video of last year's world premiere by the Miro Quartet who commissioned the work. The first ten minutes or so consists of interviews with members of the quartet.


Thanks for this, B. :tiphat:


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Barber, Symphony No. 1*

Another go-round, this time with David Zinman.


----------



## Vaneyes

MrTortoise said:


> Pierre Boulez
> 3rd Piano Sonata
> 
> Jeffrey Swann, piano


Cover of the Year nomination, Mr. T. :tiphat:


----------



## Vaneyes

Blancrocher said:


> View attachment 71284
> 
> 
> Gould's 1959 Salzburg recital: Sweelinck's Fantasy in D, Schoenberg's op.25 Suite, Mozart's K330, and Bach's Goldbergs. Great, of course, but come on and gimme those encores while you're at it, please!


Essential. :tiphat:


----------



## Pugg

​
*Puccini : Il Tritico.*
_Freni/ Souliotis/ Pons / Alagna /Giacomini _


----------



## Wood

Whilst at work today my background music was Aida (Freni/Carreras/VPO/Karajan).

Before and after work I have been sampling Haydn's music for the Baryton played by the Eszterhazys. They are not bad considering that they were churned out in excessive numbers for a half-witted amateur, though I think that they would benefit from being played faster than on these recordings.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

RK operas binge. These 3 I know now very well, and can listen to any section of the opera and know what's going on:




























Me:


----------



## Eramirez156

*The Mozart Piano Concerto Recordings 1933-1947
Edwin Fischer*









*volume Three*

_Philharmonia Orchestra
Josef Krips _

*Schoenberg: Erwartung; 6 Lieder, Op. 8*









_Anja Silja
Christoph Von Dohnanyi_


----------



## Eramirez156

*Anton Bruckner*
*Symphony no.7*









_Concertgebouw Orchestra
Eduard van Beinum _

recorded May 1953


----------



## pmsummer

FAÇADE
_An Entertainment_
*William Walton* - score
*Edith Sitwell* - libretto
Dame Edith Sitwell - narrator
Sir Peter Pears - narrator
English Opera Group Ensemble
Anthony Collins - conductor

Decca


----------



## agoukass

Chopin: Nocturnes
Maria Joao Pires, piano


----------



## Alfacharger

Playing in Memoriam...


----------



## bejart

Josef Myslivecek (1737-1781): Symphony in G Major

Michi Gaigg conducting L'Orfeo Barockorchester


----------



## Guest

It's a pity that Rochberg's Quartets (or any of his music for that matter) isn't played more often. Yes, it's thorny for both musicians and audiences, but I think it's worth the effort.


----------



## pmsummer

COME AGAIN
_John Dowland and his Contemporaries_
*Samuel Scheidt, John Dowland, Louys de Moy, William Brade, Orlandus Lassus, Johann Sommer, Johann Schop/Johann Rist, Anonym, Gabriel Voightländer, Melchior Borchgrevinck, Jacob Praetorius, Michael Praetorious*
Jan Kabow - tenor
Hamburg Ratsmusik
Simone Eckert - violen de gamba

CPO - NDR 1


----------



## SeptimalTritone

Listened to the entire Feldman String Quartet 2 (played by the FLUX quartet) while driving all the way from Southern California to Stanford University in Northern California.


----------



## hombre777

Mendelssohn " The Symphony No. 2 in B-flat major, Op. 52 " commonly known as Lobgesang (Hymn of Praise),

Mendelssohn Symphony n°2, III Saget es Er zählet unsere Tränen






Mendelssohn Symphony n°2, IV Saget es, die ihr erlöset seid


----------



## bejart

Ferdinand Ries (1784-1838): Sonatina in C Major, Op.6

Susan Kagan and Vassily Primakov, pianos


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Josquin, Missa Ave Maris Stella*

I was disappointed by a recording of theirs of another piece, but this one is great.


----------



## senza sordino

Today I went to Italy

Corelli Concerto Grossi, all 12 of them 
View attachment 71464


Vivaldi Four Seasons
View attachment 71465


Tosca highlights, yes it's true I've never posted an opera here before 
View attachment 71466


Respighi Pines of Rome, Fountains of Rome, Roman Festivals
View attachment 71467


Berio Sinfonia, it's the first time I've listened to this piece start to finish. 
View attachment 71468


----------



## Balthazar

*Matthias Pintscher ~ Sonic Eclipse*. Marisol Montalvo leads the International Contemporary Ensemble. Inspired by CoAG's recent championing. This is music of complete engagement. Almost exhausting in its effect, but I want to hear it again...

*Beethoven ~ Piano Sonata No. 1, Op. 2/1*. Glenn Gould at the piano. Sounds like he was having great fun playing with the music. Not like anyone else would ever perform it, but crazy beautiful nonetheless. I imagine Beethoven would have smacked him upside the head -- but with a smile on his face.

*Schumann ~ Frauenliebe und -leben*. Leontyne Price accompanied by David Garvey. Beautiful.


----------



## Eramirez156

Disc 5 of the *Herbert Blomstedt; San Francisco Years* boxset









_Brahms: Schicksalslied, Op.54
Rhapsody for Alto, Chorus, and Orchestra, Op.53
Begräbnisgesang, Op.13 / Nänie, Op.82 / Gesang der Parzen, Op.89

Jard van Nes (Contralto)
San Francisco Symphony Chorus_


----------



## Pugg

​*Mozart : piano concertos 22&23*
_Géze Anda.
_


----------



## Pugg

​
*Schubert : Winterreise *
_Jonas Kaufmann _


----------



## Sid James

Past week its been these:

*Bartók*
_Concerto for Orchestra
Dance Suite
Two Portraits
Romanian Folk Dances
Music for Strings, Percussion & Celesta
Piano Concerto #3_ (w. Julius Katchen, p.)
- Suisse Romande/Ernest Ansermet - Eloquence

*Dvorák*
_Cello Concerto* & Symphony #9 "From the New World" _
- *Heinrich Schiff/Concertgebouw/*Sir Colin Davis/Antal Doráti - Eloquence

*Rachmaninov*
_Youth Symphony
Symphony #3
Piano Concerto #4_
- Concertgebouw/Vladimir Ashkenazy ; Suisse Romande/Paul Kletzki ; Ashkenazy/London SO/André Previn - Eloquence

Feature Disc:

*Nielsen*
_Springtime in Funen - for STB soloists, chorus & orch.
Suite from Aladdin
Three Motets*_
- Soloists, choirs, Odense SO/Tamás Vetö ; *University Choir Little Muko/Mogens Woldike - Regis










"Music, like life, is inextinguishable," declared *Carl Nielsen*, a statement that holds true in reflecting the vigour, energy and life-affirming qualities of his music.

Taught at Copenhagen Conservatory by Mendelssohn's friend, Gade, Nielsen was initially influenced by Brahms. In his maturity, Nielsen became Denmark's finest composer, much like Sibelius was to Finland. Exposure outside his homeland was slower in coming, however in his sixtieth year he was invited to London to conduct a concert of his own music.

The three pieces on this disc are all from the 1920's, and they display some of Nielsen's trademarks - clarity, warmth and a sense of natural flow.

*Springtime in Funen* is both a portrait of the island community where he grew up and a depiction of the cycle of life. The delicate orchestration shows Nielsen's skills at nature painting and the children's choir adds a touch of humour.

In the *Aladdin Suite* we hear Nielsen as the quirky innovator. The Market Place at Ispahan has four orchestral groups play different tunes at different speeds to convey a bustling marketplace.

Finally, the *Three Motets*. They display influence of Palestrina. The sound is pared down, the moods ranging from solemn to ecstatic. The concluding Benedictus is like a ray of sunshine.

A nice way to spend an hour, a bonus in terms of history being Mogens Woldike, the dedicatee of the motets, conducting it here in the twilight of his years. The two choral pieces where the first works of Nielsen that I got to know, and they're still favourites.


----------



## hombre777

The Big Country theme ~ Music by Jerome Moross


----------



## schigolch




----------



## Wood

Watched Callas at Covent Garden 1962:






Brahms:

Symphony No. 3 (Carnegie Hall 1952)
Violin, Cello Concerto (Mischakoff, Miller, 1948)

NBC SO, Toscanini

A picture:


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Giving this set another try, but erstwhile impressions have not changed. Pretre's leaden, unimaginative conducting is a noose around its neck, which is a great pity, because all the singers (especially Janet Baker) are excellent. If only this cast had had Sir Colin Davis at the helm (sigh).


----------



## Pugg

​*Smetana : String Quartets *
_Pavel Haas Quartet _


----------



## Jeff W

*In which Jeff returns from a long weekend*

Good morning TC from bright and sunny Albany! Summer finally seems to be kicking into gear!









Not too many cover arts are going to get posted today. I decided last night to marathon all seven of the symphonies by Jean Sibelius! Paavo Berglund led the Bournemouth Symphony Orchestra. Love 1, 2, and 5 through 7 but 3 & 4 don't do too much for me.









I was saddened yesterday to hear about the death of James Horner. Star Trek was (and still is!) a big part of my life growing up and the scores he wrote for Star Trek II & III always stuck out to me, so I decided to listen to the score for Star Trek II, the best of them all, in my opinion. Probably doesn't really count as "classical" but that isn't going to stop me from enjoying it!


----------



## elgar's ghost

John Ireland - chamber music.

The string quartets are early compositions from the 1890s and show the influence of the usual suspects such as Beethoven and Brahms. The two violin sonatas and the 'cello sonata are from Ireland's early maturity and middle period respectively and, along with the two later piano trios, are his most highly regarded chamber works. Although a major advance on the early quartets the violin and 'cello sonatas are easily digestible, essentially romantic with varying degrees of impressionism and pastoralism. The ubiquitous _'The Holy Boy' _is also featured here, arranged for string quartet.


----------



## bejart

Francesco Barsanti (ca.1690-1772): Flute Sonata in C Minor, Op.1, No.4

Arcadia: Christoph Ehrsam, flute -- Eunice Brandao, viola -- Attilio Cremonesi, harpsichord


----------



## pmsummer

INTAVOLATURA DI LUTO 
_Lute music by the younger brother of Galileo Galilei and their father Vincenzo_
*Michelagnolo Galilei* (1775-1631)
Anthony Bailes - lute

Ramée - Outhere Music


----------



## Guest

Scriabin
Piano works

Alexander Melnikov.

Sumptuous stuff.

And very welcome after my first listening of Schnittke's piano concerto for four hands, which seemed a bit hammy. Maybe we'll get on better in the future.


----------



## Pugg

​*Dvorak : Serenades Op.22& 44*
_A.S.M.F / Marriner _


----------



## Vasks

*J. Strauss, Jr - Overture to "Simplicius" (Walter/Marco Polo)
Ippolitov-Ivanov - Caucasian Sketches Suite #1 (Fagen/Naxos)*


----------



## GreenMamba

Yashiro Symphony, Yuasa/Ulster Orch.

1958 work from a Japanese composer who studied under Messiaen.


----------



## Guest

Speaking of whom...

Messian
Chronochromie - Epode.

Amazing. Only an ornithologist could...


----------



## Pugg

​
*Berlioz: Les Nuits d'Ete*
_Eleanor Steber.
_:tiphat:


----------



## millionrainbows

fjf said:


> View attachment 71398
> 
> Mozart played by our beloved nuts.


I like those original cover CDs.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

_O ravishing delight_ sings Valerie Masterson at the beginning of this recital, and the words exactly reflect my reaction to her voice. John Steane may well have noticed that the voice doesn't always retain its sweetness, and that very occasionally the silver has a slight tarnish, but, for the most part the voice is delightful and indeed ravishing. Her singing of Arne's _The soldier tir'd_ may lack something of Sutherland's spectacularly insouciant ease, but it is none the less nimble and sure footed, as it is in _Lo! Here the gentle lark_ with its brilliant trills.

Masterson was well known for her singing of the baroque repertoire, but possibly even more at home in French music and was much admired for her Manon, Juliette, Louise, Mireille and Margeurtite even in France. You can hear why in the group of French songs here, which have a lovely silvery radiance and lightness of touch, as well as the vocal equivalent of a deliciously arched eyebrow in a song like Satie's _La Diva de l'empire_.

A charmingly lovely recital, which brings back memories of the many times I saw Masterson live at the ENO, at Covent Garden and in recital.


----------



## Eramirez156

*Fortunio*
Andre Messager


----------



## millionrainbows

Shostakovich, 24 Preludes 'n Fugues. Tatiana Nikolaeva. What a babushka! My favorites on disc 1 are No. 4 in E minor, and No. 5 in D major.








This is the 'dry' recording, far superior to the echoey one with the rearing horse. Avoid that one.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Mozart's delightful Wind Serenade in a lovely performance by the Albion Ensemble.


----------



## Mahlerian

Suk: Tale of a Winter's Evening
Berlin Comic Opera Orchestra, cond. Kirill Petrenko


----------



## Musicophile

Sibelius violin concerto - Vilde Frang









Great album. Just posted about it on my blog.

http://musicophilesblog.com/2015/06/24/vilde-frangs-amazing-version-of-sibelius-violin-concerto/


----------



## EDaddy

Strauss, R.: Ein Heldenleben / Wagner: Siegfried-Idyll; Herbie VK & the BP
Ein Heldenleben, Op. 40: Der Held


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Josquin and his Contemporaries,* then *Mozart, Symphony No. 29*


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Debussy, La Mer.*

I have a birthday coming up and an Amazon gift card. I'm thinking about this Cantelli box set. Does anyone want to talk me out of it?


----------



## Brouken Air

Albion's music by a frog:devil:

:tiphat:


----------



## Guest

Messiaen
The Turangalîla-Symphonie

I can't say I'm enamoured of the cheesy 50s sci-fi thing going on.

Feel free to slap me upside my head.


----------



## AClockworkOrange

*Franz Schubert: Symphonies No. 1 & 2
Claudio Abbado & the Chamber Orchestra of Europe*






​
These performances are are equalled only by Immerseel & the Anima Eterna for my tastes. The Second Symphony in particular stands out and seems unduly underrated/overlooked. Truly a pity.


----------



## D Smith

Dawn Upshaw: The Girl With the Orange Lips. This is one of my favourite if not my most favourite vocal recital discs. Upshaw is perfect for this material and carries it off with artistry and commitment. The best pieces for me are Earl Kim's cycle "Where Grief Slumbers". Highly recommended.


----------



## Eramirez156

CD 40 from the *Decca Wiener Philharmoniker* box set.









*Sibelius Symphonies no. 4 & 7*
_*Lorin Maazel*_


----------



## Guest

More wonderful Beethoven from Ashkenazy.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

dogen said:


> Messiaen
> The Turangalîla-Symphonie
> 
> I can't say I'm enamoured of the cheesy 50s sci-fi thing going on.
> 
> Feel free to slap me upside my head.


If you mean the Ondes Martenot, consider yourself slapped!


----------



## Balthazar

*Schumann ~ Symphony No. 2 in C, Op. 61*. Gardiner leads the ORR.

*Schumann ~ Carnaval, Op. 9*. The artist formerly known as Yundi Li at the piano in Vienna.

*Chopin ~ Sonata No. 2 in B flat minor, Op. 35*. Marc-André Hamelin at the piano.


----------



## Mahlerian

dogen said:


> Messiaen
> The Turangalîla-Symphonie
> 
> I can't say I'm enamoured of the cheesy 50s sci-fi thing going on.
> 
> Feel free to slap me upside my head.


_Slaps Dogen for impertinence_

Nah, it's not a particularly deep work or anything. It's just an outpouring of pure joyous ecstasy.


----------



## Balthazar

dogen said:


> Messiaen
> The Turangalîla-Symphonie
> 
> I can't say I'm enamoured of the cheesy 50s sci-fi thing going on.
> 
> Feel free to slap me upside my head.


GregMitchell and Mahlerian beat me to it, but [SLAP]. It sprawls at times, but I love the Turangalîla!

I'll give it a spin tomorrow to see if I can hear what you're hearing.


----------



## Morimur

*The National Dance Company of Cambodia - (1991) Homrong*


----------



## Blancrocher

Violin Sonatas by Stravinsky, Ravel, and Prokofiev (Mullova/Canino).


----------



## Morimur

dogen said:


> Messiaen
> The Turangalîla-Symphonie
> 
> I can't say I'm enamoured of the cheesy 50s sci-fi thing going on.
> 
> Feel free to slap me upside my head.


----------



## jim prideaux

Blomstedt and the Danish R.S.O. performing the 1st and 2nd Symphonies by Nielsen........usually listen to either the Berglund or Chung recordings but now that I have a ticket for a performance of the 2nd at the Proms I thought it might be a good idea to consider a range of possible interpetations.....


----------



## Vasks

dogen said:


> Messiaen
> The Turangalîla-Symphonie
> 
> I can't say I'm enamoured of the cheesy 50s sci-fi thing going on.
> 
> Feel free to slap me upside my head.


Done by an enamoured one


----------



## EDaddy

My first time ever hearing St. John Passion. The venerable Elliot Gardiner at the helm.


----------



## Guest

GregMitchell said:


> If you mean the Ondes Martenot, consider yourself slapped!


Lord yes, I've just looked it up. I thought it was a theremin.
OK I'll take the slap in good grace, but I think that's enough now.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

*Sibelius*
_Arioso, Op. 3
Seven Songs, Op. 17
Souda, souda, sinisorsa (1899)
Six Songs, Op. 36
Five Songs, Op. 37
Les Trois Soeurs aveugles, Op. 46, No. 4
Six Songs, Op.88
Narciss (1918)_
Anne Sofie von Otter, Mezzo-soprano, Bengt Forsberg (Piano) [BIS, 1989]

Sometimes bleak but always lovely










*
Schumann*
_Piano Sonata in G major, Op. 118, No. 1
Piano Sonata in D major, Op. 118, No. 2
Piano Sonata in C major, Op. 118, No. 3_
Florian Uhlig [Haenssler Classics, 2013]

After finishing some reading for a seminar tomorrow I suddenly felt in need of the life affirming qualities of Robert Schumann's piano music. Three obscure gems - the little piano sonatas he wrote for his daughters.










...and just because it's next on my Foobar menu, some Schumann for grown-ups too

*Schumann*
_Allegro Op. 8
Kinderszenen Op. 15_
Finghin Collins (Piano) [Claves, 2006]

Finghin Collins is a fine, poetic interpreter of Schumann


----------



## George O

Charles Ives (1874-1954): Decoration Day

Lou Harrison (1917-2003): Suite for Symphonic Strings

The Louisville Orchestra / Robert Whitney

on Louisville First Edition Records (Louisville, Kentucky), from 1962


----------



## Figleaf

*Meyerbeer on Record, 1899- 1913*










I've been gradually making my way through this three CD compilation, which has some really interesting rarities as well as some more familiar names.


----------



## EDaddy

The Spanish Album - Itzhak Perlman; Lawrence Foster: Royal Philharmonic Orchestra
Sarasate: Carmen Fantasy, Op. 25

Fantastic album.

Addendum: Falla: Suite Populaire Espagnole - Nana... one the most gorgeous pieces for violin I have ever heard. Itzhak's playing is exquisite. WOW.


----------



## pmsummer

dogen said:


> Lord yes, I've just looked it up. I thought it was a theremin.
> OK I'll take the slap in good grace, but I think that's enough now.


I love both Messiaen and the Ondes Martenot, but I have to agree with you that its use in that piece does indeed border on _fromage sci-fi_.


----------



## Alfacharger

pmsummer said:


> I love both Messiaen and the Ondes Martenot, but I have to agree with you that its use in that piece does indeed border on _fromage sci-fi_.


It can be quite romantic for some composers.


----------



## bejart

Pieter Hellendaal (1721-1799): Concerto Grosso in F Major, Op.3, No.6

Jan Willem de Vriend leading the Combattimento Consort Amsterdam


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Barber, Dover Beach*


----------



## Mahlerian

Shostakovich: Symphony No. 4 in C minor
Chicago Symphony Orchestra, cond. Previn









Very likely Shostakovich's finest symphony.

Carter: A Symphony of Three Orchestras
New York Philharmonic, cond. Boulez









Takemitsu: Stanza II, Bryce
Ensemble Takemitsu


----------



## MrTortoise

Robert Schumann
Piano Sonata No. 2 in g minor, Op. 22

Martha Argerich, piano


----------



## bejart

Carl Maria von Weber (1786-1826): Piano Sonata No.3 in D Minor, Op.49

Constance Keene, piano


----------



## KenOC

Cecil Effinger's "Little Symphony" from 1945. A delightful piece from a composer who time seems to have forgotten. As mentioned on another thread.


----------



## GreenMamba

Mendelssohn's Lieder Ohne Wörter, Barenboim. Just Book 1 (opus 19) tonight.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Bach* Suites Nos. 1-4


----------



## Pugg

​
Korngold - Violin Concerto In D, Op.35 •
Lalo - Symphonie Espagnole, Op.21


----------



## deprofundis

Im in an asian trip about japanese chinese korean composer and my sister think im a pinkerton, maybe i am a pseudo pinkerton but i rather be a pinkerton than gay(there nothing wrong whit being gay thus said).I like to point out asian deliver awesome modern classical but since we live in a backward world these asian composer get unotice.Here an exemple of bias stupidity my dad dosen like japanases composer because they attack american during pearl harbor and he is not even american ,this is stupid and japanese pay the price there the only country that got nuke...


----------



## Josh




----------



## Pugg

​*Mozart : Idomeneo.*
_Domingo/ Bartoli/Grant Murphy/ Vaness/Lopardo/ Terfel.
Levine conducting.
_
Mrs Emily Fischer Landau was again very generous for sponsoring a recording.


----------



## AClockworkOrange

I have been listening to various pieces by a Composer introduced to me this morning by YouTube and has quickly seized my interest - *Erno Dohnanyi*.

After listening to various solo piano pieces, the Second Symphony and the Second Piano Concerto I am planning on making some purchases imminently. I cannot believe I have only just discovered this Composer.


----------



## Polyphemus

Summer afternoon with headphones, lovely.




















I really like the Boulez Mahler 4.

The Giulini Das lied is not normally my first choice but it is good.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Dame Janet first sang the role of Maria Stuarda at the ENO in December 1973, and it was one of the three roles she chose for her farewell to the stage in 1982 (a performance captured on both film and CD).

This one finds her in fresher voice, fearless in attack, and has Pauline Tinsley in the role of Elizabeth. The confrontation scene is indeed thrilling, but Baker does far more than provide thrills and is infinitely moving in the final scene.

Sound is not at all bad, but not as good as on the official release of the 1982 performance.


----------



## AClockworkOrange

Continuing with the Piano theme in much of my listening thus far, I am presently listening to Y*ork Bowen's Third & Fourth Piano Concertos*. I have always thought York Bowen to be very underrated and this disc, performed by Danny Driver with the BBC Scottish Symphony Orchestra under Martyn Brabbins reinforces my view.

This is a wonderful collection, one I would recommend in a heartbeat.


----------



## Brouken Air

:tiphat:


----------



## Brouken Air

:tiphat:


----------



## Pugg

​*Vivaldi : concertos.*
_B.P Karajan_.
Not for the period instrument lovers :lol:


----------



## MrTortoise

Arnold Bax
Symphony No. 6

Royal Scottish National Orchestra
David Lloyd-Jones, cond.


----------



## Jeff W

*In which Jeff listens to less familiar composers*

Good morning TC from bright and sunny Albany! Listened to a mixed bag of lesser known composers who maybe ought to be a little better known.









I started off with the two Concertantes for Two Violins, the Polonaise for Violin and Orchestra and the Potpourri for Violin in A major on Irish themes. Ulf Hoelscher played the solo violin and was joined by Gunhild Hoelscher in the two Concertantes. Christian Fröhlich conducted the Berlin Radio Symphony Orchestra.









Next up were the Symphonies No. 3 & 4 and the Piano Concerto by Franz Berwald. Okko Kamu led the Helsingborg Symphony Orchestra. In the Piano Concerto, Niklas Sivelov played the piano.









Turned next to the Symphony No. 1 by Hans Gal, which is paired with the Symphony No. 1 by Robert Schumann (who isn't really an unknown). Kenneth Woods led the Orchestra of the Swan.









Finished with some music by Antonio Salieri, who is mostly known these days through the film 'Amadeus'. This disc contains the Concerto for Violin, Oboe and Cello [Soloists: Béla Bánfalvi (Violin), Lajos Lencsés (Oboe), Károly Botvay (cello (also was the conductor!))], the Concerto for Flute and Oboe [Soloists: János Bálint (Flute), Lajos Lencsés (Oboe)] and the Symphony in D major "La Veneziana". The Budapest Strings were under the baton (or in the cast of the triple concerto bowstring!) of Károly Botvay.


----------



## EDaddy

MrTortoise said:


> Arnold Bax
> Symphony No. 6
> 
> Royal Scottish National Orchestra
> David Lloyd-Jones, cond.


Big thumbs up on this one, Mr. T! :clap:


----------



## hombre777

J.S. BACH Brandenburg Concertos No. 5 in D major, BWV 1050

Haydn String Quartet in C Major Op. 76 emperor 1


----------



## Pugg

​*Schumann: Kleisleriana / Fantasie*
_Michel Dalberto _


----------



## Tsaraslondon

What a fantastic piece this is and how brilliantly it works towards its inexorable climax. A major work in Shostakovich's canon which has often been overshadowed by the circumstances surrounding its banning by the Soviet authorities.

And what a terrifically theatrical recording this is, with Vishnevskaya and Gedda on top form, surely and masterfully paced by Rostropovich. I hadn't listened to it in ages. Lord knows why!


----------



## Heliogabo

*Ravel*
_Piano concerto in G_
Cleveland Orchestra
Christian Zimerman
Pierre Boulez









For many years my favorite was the Francois/Cluytens performance, now I´m discovering this terrific Zimerman/Boulez that gives another light to this lovely concerto.


----------



## elgar's ghost

GregMitchell said:


> What a fantastic piece this is and how brilliantly it works towards its inexorable climax. A major work in Shostakovich's canon which has often been overshadowed by the circumstances surrounding its banning by the Soviet authorities.
> 
> And what a terrifically theatrical recording this is, with Vishnevskaya and Gedda on top form, surely and masterfully placed by Rostropovich. I hadn't listened to it in ages. Lord knows why!


Completely agree - a fine work from a young composer. DSCH really hit the ground running with this and The Nose - had he not had his operatic/theatrical aspirations so abruptly curtailed who knows what other gems he may have written for the stage while in the white heat of creativity? This probably would have meant less symphonies and quartets though, so I suppose it cuts both ways.


----------



## Albert7

Heliogabo said:


> *Ravel*
> _Piano concerto in G_
> Cleveland Orchestra
> Christian Zimerman
> Pierre Boulez
> 
> View attachment 71528
> 
> 
> For many years my favorite was the Francois/Cluytens performance, now I´m discovering this terrific Zimerman/Boulez that gives another light to this lovely concerto.


This is an awesome disc. I need to get this.


----------



## Vasks

_Testing out a recent purchase_


----------



## Tsaraslondon

It does so annoy me when operas come without a libretto, and this set doesn't even have a link to a download. Presumably it would have come with full libretto and translation when first issued, so what happened to them? It's pure laziness on the part of DG. This is not an opera I know (this is the second time I've listened to it) and all I have as a guide is a synopsis.

That said, it seems to be an excellent performance of a rarely performed (in the West at least) opera by Tchaikovsky. Full of gorgeous tunes as one might expect.


----------



## Pugg

​*Pilar Lorengar* : A portrait :tiphat:


----------



## padraic

Mahler 8 - Tennstedt/LPO


----------



## Heliogabo

Albert7 said:


> This is an awesome disc. I need to get this.


Yes, it is. Yes, you do.


----------



## Manxfeeder

Schoenberg, Suite, Opus 29.

Pierre Boulez conducting.

This piece usually makes me mad. This time I actually caught on to what was going on. I actually liked it. There's hope for me yet.


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

Ludwig van Beethoven - Piano Sonata No. 4 in E-Flat Major (Murray Perahia).









This is an excellent sonata - didn't hear much hype about it, but I'd say it's not weaker than the 'Adieux' sonata.

F. J. Haydn - String Quartet Op. 17 No. 2 in F Major (Buchberger Quartet).









Enjoying these excellent quartets - the Buchbergers interpret these works extremely well, imo. There's a sense of sponatenity and improvisation about their playing, while at the same time sounding playful, graceful and well-coordinated. Highly recommended recording.


----------



## shadowdancer

Violin Concerto in D major, Op. 35
In this case, I think longer explanations are unnecessary.


----------



## jim prideaux

Nielsen-3rd and 4th Symphonies performed by Blomstedt and the Danish R.S.O.


----------



## padraic

Mahler 7 - Levine/CSO

This is my favorite 7th, I don't care what anyone says


----------



## Easy Goer

Wagner - Das Rheingold. Josef Keilberth, Bayreuth 1952


----------



## DavidA

Beethoven Piano concerto 4 

Rudolf Serkin with Toscanini. An electric performance indeed!


----------



## Blancrocher

Poulenc's piano music, performed by Pascal Rogé.


----------



## DavidA

Wands Landowska said to Toscanini, "sir, if I could only perform with you I would die happily," to which the maestro replied, "Madame, don't play with me and live happily!" :lol:


----------



## Guest

Messiaen
Quartet for the End of Time

Courtesy of youtube.


----------



## Eramirez156

*Igor Stravinsky: Le Sacre Du Printemps 100th Anniversary Collection*
*10 Reference Recordings*









Disc 6
*Chicago Symphony Orchestra
Seiji Ozawa*

Recorded 1968


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Bartok, Music for Strings, etc.*

In comparing the first movements, Boulez and Solti give two different approaches. Solti follows the metronome speeds, but Boulez is more spacious. To me, the feeling I get from Boulez is jet engines going from start to takeoff.


----------



## EDaddy

Telemann - Les Plaisirs - Chamber Concertos: Concerto In A Minor 
Monica Huggett: Orchestra Of The Age Of Enlightenment


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Mozart, A Musical Joke*

It's hard to believe, but this is the first time I've heard this piece all the way through.


----------



## pmsummer

MUSIC FOR THE SPANISH KINGS
_Renaissance Music from the Neapolitan Courts of Alphonso I & Ferdinand I (1442-1556)_
*Antonio de Cabezón *(1510-1566)
Hespèrion XX
Montserrat Figuerar - soprano
Jordi Savall - viole da gamba, director

Virgin Veritas


----------



## D Smith

Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 5. Michael Tilson Thomas/San Francisco Symphony. I would characterize this recording as 'steady' and 'assured.' Personally I like my Tchaikovsky with a little more fire, but this is a perfectly good performance and the recording is excellent.


----------



## Vaneyes

Manxfeeder said:


> *Debussy, La Mer.*
> 
> I have a birthday coming up and an Amazon gift card. I'm thinking about this Cantelli box set. Does anyone want to talk me out of it?
> 
> View attachment 71487


Buy! Buy! Buy! One of the smarter reissues in recent years.


----------



## Vaneyes

SeptimalTritone said:


> Listened to the entire Feldman String Quartet 2 (played by the FLUX quartet) while driving all the way from Southern California to Stanford University in Northern California.


Hope you stopped at Hearst Castle.


----------



## Vaneyes

Huilunsoittaja said:


> ....
> 
> Me:


Kosmic Kat. Dangerous.


----------



## Vaneyes

Pugg said:


> ​
> *Puccini : Il Tritico.*
> _Freni/ Souliotis/ Pons / Alagna /Giacomini _


So nice. :devil:


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1958 - '60, 1960/1.


----------



## bejart

Mozart: Violin Concerto in D Major, KV 271 (doubtful)

Sir Alexander Gibson conducting the New Philharmonia Orchestra -- Henryk Szeryng, violin


----------



## Guest

I bought this LP for $1.98 today. Lagoya plays wonderfully and Philips captured him in fantastically realistic sound. I hope my new VPI record cleaning machine can eliminate or at least reduce the surface noise when it arrives next week.


----------



## elgar's ghost

I've really taken to Bartok's Sonata for Two Pianos and Percussion - I'm especially impressed with the way the composer allowed pianos and percussion to compliment each other rather than letting things become a fight to the death. The Suite for Two Pianos is an early-1940s reduction of the Second Suite for Orchestra which was composed about 35 years earlier.

Listening to Bluebeard's Castle (in German here) always makes me regret that Bartók didn't have another tilt at writing opera later on in his life. This is an expressionist masterpiece but an opera composed in his later, more austere style is a tantalising thought. Coupled with this is an early-1950s recording of the Cantata Profana - a strident performance of a very dramatic work but my inability to totally deal with mono recordings for orchestral works takes the shine off a little.


----------



## deprofundis

I was trying to lisen to some George Crumbs '' black angel and makrokosmos 3 , this dude make awesome eery music, the sublime black angel one of the best ''requiem'' of the new era yep it's that bleek.Than there is the spacy makrokosmos that is absolutly galactic not of this world... than i said i was trying because my neighbor bang in my wall whit is hammer all the f*****(sorry bad language) day, so eventually i snap and i punch the wall 2 hudge blows bang bang and i said to him in french the equivalent of you s.o.b stop hammering my wall or i will killed you, than he stop...good riddance

After i was democratic whit my neighbor and lower my volume did not lisen to music before 9 in the morning ect, and he kept annoying me whit is darn hammer drill buzz saw, i can take some crap but eventually i snap an its ugly.

I could have politly ask them to stop there racket but these people are morons they would not understand else way, after i punch the wall whit all my anger, they stop there crap it was like 7 pm there being doeing this crap , eventually enought is enought.

They annoy me all years long whit hammer, drill ect they had the gut to complain about my music when they are the prime noise maker, but lets stay in the subject ah yes George Crumbs he super, very dark music we have here, than i might lisen to olivier Messiaen organ works.


----------



## Blancrocher

Bach: solo violin works (Szeryng; 1955)


----------



## deprofundis

Tomorrow im buying the total box set of Gesualdo's Madrigals and a good version of tenebrae responsarie this is what i will buying jeez i hope the madrigals box set is good it's naxos and sometime people criticized naxos as fast food of classical, the cd expensive but i got money , the madrigals look like œuvre majeure of Gesualdo carrer some sort of peek., im starting to like more vocal music., what about you guys, you bought some Gesualdo lately?

:tiphat:


----------



## bejart

Johann Nepomuk Hummel (1778-1837): Piano Sonata No.4 in C Major, Op.38

Alexander Cattarino, piano


----------



## tortkis

Gunther Schuller: Journey Into Jazz (BMOP)








Boston Modern Orchestra Project, Gil Rose
Gunther Schuller - narrator
Edwin Schuller - bass
George Schuller - drums
Tom Beckham - vibes
Bruce Barth - piano
Tim Ray - piano
Dave Ballou - trumpet (Performer),
Jason Hunter - tenor sax
Matt Darriau - alto sax

Jazz band and orchestra are nicely mixed in Variants & Concertino for Jazz Quartet and Orchestra, and Journey Into Jazz (a story of a boy learning jazz) is really fun. BMOP's clear & powerful performance is very good.


----------



## Becca

Joaquin Turina - Danzas fantasticas, La procesion del Rocio
Antonio de Almeida - Bamberger Philharmoniker

Turina only wrote 5 pieces specifically for orchestra. La procesion del Rocio was his first and was an immediate success.


----------



## Becca

GregMitchell said:


> It does so annoy me when operas come without a libretto, and this set doesn't even have a link to a download. Presumably it would have come with full libretto and translation when first issued, so what happened to them? It's pure laziness on the part of DG. This is not an opera I know (this is the second time I've listened to it) and all I have as a guide is a synopsis.
> 
> That said, it seems to be an excellent performance of a rarely performed (in the West at least) opera by Tchaikovsky. Full of gorgeous tunes as one might expect.


There is an interesting article on the Guardian site this week about works that their compers disliked...

_First performed in 1884 in Moscow, Tchaikovsky's bloodthirsty, Pushkin-based opera concerns Mazeppa's plot against Peter the Great in 18th-century Ukraine. It contains some enjoyable music (try this spirited Cossack Dance), but its famously self-critical composer thought it uninspired. _


----------



## brotagonist

Temperatures are soaring near the 30°s and expected to surpass on the weekend, so I've been out much of the past few days or else too beat to move, so I haven't even had the energy to turn on the stereo  but I'm getting into this now:








Hindemith Konzertmusik, Schwanendreher, Nobilissima Suite
Blomstedt/San Francisco Symphony

While I have long admired Hindemith, my admiration has been strongest for the earlier Expressionistic period, but this is changing. Konzertmusik and Nobilissima Visione are works that I have only gotten to know through this album. As I heard those two works, in particular, I thought I sensed how great an impact Hindemith had had on American music. I think I just hadn't been 'really listening' to him until recently.


----------



## EDaddy

Chopin - Chopin: Piano Sonata #3 In B Minor, Op. 58, B 155 (Pollini)

Sheer genius! (Chopin _and_ Pollini!)


----------



## Pugg

*Rossini* Overtures
Chicago Symphony Orchestra, _Fritz Reiner_


----------



## Easy Goer

Byron Janis - Chopin


----------



## Pugg

​
*Handel *: Arias
_Renée Fleming _:tiphat:


----------



## Pugg

​
*Carl Maria von Weber*:
Concert piece / overtures.
_M.Pletnev _


----------



## Guest

Mahler
6th Symphony

LSO, Levine.

No photo, due to hairy chest outrage.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

This classic recording is one I never tire of, and has remained my favourite recording of the _Vier letzte Lieder_ ever since I bought it on LP back in the 1970s, though there are many others I enjoy (Janowitz, Popp, Fleming and two more by Schwarzkopf herself, for instance).

With Strauss's gorgeous writing for the soprano voice, it is all too easy to forget that these are Lieder, and to ignore the texts and just revel in the sheerly beautiful sounds, provided by a Te Kanawa, a Fleming, or indeed a Janowitz. But Schwarzkopf and Szell dig deeper, revealing the meaning behind the text. A classic of the gramophone, which has remained a best seller ever since its first issue back in 1966.


----------



## omega

*Schumann*
_Symphony No.1 "Spring"_
_Symphony No.3 "Die Rhenische"_
Herbert von Karajan | Berliner Philharmoniker


----------



## Pugg

​
*Beethoven* ;piano concerto's 3&4
_Brendel / Levine_


----------



## bejart

Arcangelo Corelli (1653-1713): Trio Sonata in E Minor, Op.1, No.2

The Purcell Quartet: Catherine Mackintosh and Elizabeth Wallfisch, violins - Richard Boothby, cello -- Robert Woolley, chamber organ


----------



## MrTortoise

Anton Bruckner
Symphony No. 6 in A

New Zealand Symphony Orchestra
Georg Tintner, cond.


----------



## maestro267

*Bantock*: Hebridean Symphony
Royal PO/Handley


----------



## MrTortoise

Alexander Tcherepnin
Préludes nostalgiques, Op. 23
Bagatelles, Op 5
Various small piano pieces

Alexander Tcherepnin, piano


----------



## Pugg

*Czerny ; Bel Canto Concertante *

_Rosemary Tuck/ Richard Bonynge_


----------



## elgar's ghost

'London' symphonies. Also includes a fifth disc with earlier Jochum performances of nos. 88 (useful for tomorrow's 'Saturday Symphony' choice) and 98 with the BPO and no. 91 with the Bavarian RSO.


----------



## Vasks

_Piston picks_

*Piston - The Incredible Flutist (Hanson/Mercury)
Piston - Violin Concerto #1 (Kolberg/Mace)
Piston - Symphony #5 (Mester/Louisville)*


----------



## Orfeo

*Jules Massenet*
Opera in four acts "Werther."
-Placido Domingo, Brigitte Fassbaender, Marianne Seibel, Nocker, Engen, et al.
-The Bavarian State Orchestra & Chorus/Jesus Lopez-Cobos.

*Eduard Tubin*
Symphonies III & VIII.
-The Swedish Radio Symphony Orchestra/Neemi Jarvi.

*Artur Lemba*
Symphony in C-sharp minor.
-The Royal Scottish National Orchestra/Neemi Jarvi.

*Artur Kapp*
Symphony no. I "Quasi una fantasia."
-The Estonian Radio Symphony Orchestra/Vallo Jarvi.

*Heino Eller*
Five Pieces & Elegia for strings.
-The Royal Scottish National Orchestra/Neemi Jarvi.


----------



## Pugg

​*Verdi ; Jérusalem.*
_Mescheriakova/ Giordani/Scandiuzzi_


----------



## EDaddy

Poulenc: Gloria, Stabat Mater

Kathleen Battle, Tanglewood Festival Chorus
Boston Symphony Orchestra
Seiji Ozawa, cond.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Listening now. Definitely not HIP, but worth hearing for the fabulous contributions of Sutherland and Wunderlich. I don't know the opera at all, but I assume it's cut to shreds in this performance.


----------



## EDaddy

http://postimage.org/app.php

Berlioz - Romeo & Juliette [Olga Borodina, Thomas Moser, Etc.; Colin Davis; Vienna Philharmonic Orchestra, Bavarian Radio Chorus]


----------



## jim prideaux

Springtime in Funen
Aladdin Suite
Three Motets

all composed by Nielsen and performed by Tamas Veto conducting the Odense S.O. with a school choir and various soloists

I do not have the technical facility to be able to analyse the following observation accurately but Nielsen is a remarkably individual and distinct composer-in every context I have heard there is something that is distinctly 'Nielsen' about his music!


----------



## EDaddy

jim prideaux said:


> Springtime in Funen
> Aladdin Suite
> Three Motets
> 
> all composed by Nielsen and performed by Tamas Veto conducting the Odense S.O. with a school choir and various soloists
> 
> I do not have the technical facility to be able to analyse the following observation accurately but Nielsen is a remarkably individual and distinct composer-in every context I have heard there is something that is distinctly 'Nielsen' about his music!


Couldn't agree more. He truly had his own voice and from much earlier in his career than most. Even in his first symphony, while you can definitely hear some of his influences, there is still something fresh and original that is clearly his own. Huge Nielsen fan.


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

Lovely music for a warm summer afternoon.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Becca said:


> There is an interesting article on the Guardian site this week about works that their compers disliked...
> 
> _First performed in 1884 in Moscow, Tchaikovsky's bloodthirsty, Pushkin-based opera concerns Mazeppa's plot against Peter the Great in 18th-century Ukraine. It contains some enjoyable music (try this spirited Cossack Dance), but its famously self-critical composer thought it uninspired. _


I think Tchaokovsky was being unduly hard on himself, but then he often was...


----------



## schigolch




----------



## StlukesguildOhio

Responding to the thread on Medieval/Renaissance music and the question about Eastern European music I've popped this one on again. Absolutely hypnotic!


----------



## Brouken Air

:tiphat:


----------



## Wood

I've just spent a fine afternoon watching Furtwangler's famous Don Giovanni from Salzburg, 1953, featuring Siepi, Edelmann, Grummer, Dermota, della Casa, Berger & Walter Berry.

The link is in colour, and sharp, without subtitles.


----------



## Guest

This disc arrived today and it's great--virile without being overly violent.


----------



## EDaddy

http://postimage.org/

Rodrigo: Concierto De Aranjuez - 3. Allegro Gentile


----------



## Vaneyes

"Prague" recorded 1977.


----------



## pmsummer

FOR PHILIP GUSTON
*Morton Feldman*
S.E.M. Ensemble

Dog W/A Bone


----------



## Alfacharger

Some Piston today..


----------



## opus55

John Field: Piano Concertos Nos 1 and 2










Quite impressed with this disc so far, half way through the middle movement of the first concerto. It sounds like Beethoven+Mozart+Chopin.


----------



## deprofundis

I lisen to a lot of Akira ifukube the naxos is quite nice decent material.My friend said it were very musical ,he really like it and i can't agree more whit him.Akira ifukube is very melodic, he's conservative but very interresting thus very good my dad did not like him because he japanese and my dad stick whit the baroque nothing else he somesort of purist when it come to classical
there nothing wrong whit it but he always lisen to the same stuff over and over and over.

Akira ifukube is a great composer anyone should have in there collection, i dont care if people on TC dosen like him, i think his orchestral work is rad, buy his cd on naxos, you can do far worst whit 10 bucks.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

This arrived today - the long awaited final volume of the Amar Quartet's Hindemith string quartet cycle on Naxos.

*Hindemith
String quartet No. 1, Op. 2
Striing quartet No. 4, Op. 22*
Amar Quartet [Naxos, 2015]

How does this compare to my benchmark recording of Op. 22 by the Prague City quartet on Supraphon (1963)? The Amar quartet take quite a lyrical view of this work. They don't quite reach the passionate, frenzied (but rather lo-fi) heights of the Prague city quartet recording, but their version is more considered and poised. The textures are rendered delicate and transparent where appropriate, powerful and rich at others.

I like this a great deal, but I will have to get used to, e.g. tempo differences between the versions at some points. Amongst the other modern complete Hindemith cycles available I only have the Juilliard, together with individual quartet recordings from the excellent Sonare quartet and the (disappointing, imo) Zehetmair quartet, but the Amar will take some beating, I think. Excellent recorded sound as has become customary on Naxos chamber music recordings.



> With this third volume in its series on Naxos, the Amar Quartet brings the cycle to a close with the String Quartet No. 1, Op. 2, a four-movement work strongly flavored with Brahmsian themes and Romantic sonorities, and the String Quartet No. 4, Op. 22, a suite of five pieces that reflects the searching eclecticism of the 1920s. Of the two, the latter work is recognizably Hindemith's in his distinctive use of chromatic harmony and ever-modulating tonality, and it has become the most popular of his quartets, largely because of its expressive directness and robust energy. The Amar Quartet's [...] dedication in communicating the composer's intentions is of the highest order. The recordings are clean and detailed, and the close proximity of the players gives them a strong, vibrant presence.
> 
> Blair Sanderson, AllMusic


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

Today - G. P. Telemann - Paris Quartet No. 4 in B minor; Paris Quartet No. 5 in A Major (Wilbert Hazelzet; La Sonnerie).









Excellent pieces displaying the fresh beauty of instrumental conversation. The recording is great as well.

Jan Dismas Zelenka - Missa Dei Filii, ZWV 20 (1740/41); Litaniae Lauretanae, ZWV 152 (1741/44) (Frieder Bernius; Nancy Argenta; Michael Chance; Christoph Prégardien; Gordon Jones; Kammerchor Stuttgart; Tafelmusik Baroque Orchestra).









My first purchase of a disc of Zelenka's music - I'm very impressed. These are two wonderful masses that are not far away in their style from Haydn's masses (although of course they were not and could not have been influenced by Haydn) - Zelenka's creativity shines through as there are many experimental moments and high quality choral writing thoughout. It's quite surprising that this composer remains so unrecognized. Definitely looking forward to exploring more of Zelenka's work.

Frédéric Chopin - Scherzo No. 1 in B minor; Ballade No. 1 in G minor (Bernd Glemser).









Listening to this disc for the first time. Excellent so far - really enjoying Glemser's graceful, sonorous and sponatenous-sounding playing.


----------



## Albert7

This afternoon, this post-1950 banger was rung up on my new computer server.


----------



## Vaneyes

deprofundis said:


> I lisen to a lot of Akira ifukube the naxos is quite nice decent material.My friend said it were very musical ,he really like it and i can't agree more whit him.Akira ifukube is very melodic, he's conservative but very interresting thus very good my dad did not like him because he japanese and my dad stick whit the baroque nothing else he somesort of purist when it come to classical
> there nothing wrong whit it but he always lisen to the same stuff over and over and over.
> 
> Akira ifukube is a great composer anyone should have in there collection, i dont care if people on TC dosen like him, i think his orchestral work is rad, buy his cd on naxos, *you can do far worst whit 10 bucks*.


True, but I like my chances with Amazon Marketplace...since I don't mind previously-enjoyed recordings condition-rated VG or better. :tiphat:


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1996, 1966.
















How's your vision. Does the cover on the right seem out of focus?


----------



## Balthazar

*Schumann ~ Faschingsschwank aus Wien, Op. 26*. Piotr Anderszewski at the piano at Carnegie Hall.

*Schumann ~ Fünf Stücke im Volkston, Op. 102*. Gautier Capuçon on cello with Martha Argerich at the piano in Lugano.

*Chopin ~ Sonata No. 3 in B minor, Op. 58*. Then 19 year old Daniil Trifonov at the piano.


----------



## hombre777

Schubert Symphonys No.8 & 9

Schubert-Symphony no. 9 in C Major D. 944-"The Great"


----------



## Albert7

Tonight's listening. I do miss a good dose of Wagner lately during the hip-hop months which is ending soon.


----------



## George O

Heitor Villa-Lobos (1887-1959)

Bachianas Brasileiras

Orchestre de Paris / Paul Capolongo

on EMI (England), from 1973


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

Currently listening to this:


----------



## bejart

Ernst Eichner (1740-1777): Symphony in C Major, Op.5, No.1

Werner Ehrhardt conducting L'Arte del Mondo


----------



## ArtMusic

A score with some very fine but also very weak parts.


----------



## Albert7

ArtMusic said:


> A score with some very fine but also very weak parts.


weak parts meaning? I don't understand which parts are weak.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Bach* - Concerto In A-Minor • Bach - Concerto In E-Major


----------



## Pugg

opus55 said:


> John Field: Piano Concertos Nos 1 and 2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quite impressed with this disc so far, half way through the middle movement of the first concerto. It sounds like Beethoven+Mozart+Chopin.


Such fine music, much underrated. :tiphat:


----------



## opus55

Martinů: Violin Concertos 1 and 2










Stravinsky/Dushkin: Divertimento from Le Baiser de la fée


----------



## Weston

I've been working overtime. No time to live, but I'm trying to make up for it this weekend.

*Reinecke: Symphony No. 3, Op. 227 *
Howard Shelley / Tasmanian Symphony Orchestra










While not nearly as thematically stunning as his Symphony No. 2 this has all the ingredients for a great romantic symphony. Movement 3 is nearly as much an instant classic as movement 1 of the No. 2 symphony with much lively tossing the theme around, the instruments playing "hot potato" with it. Taken as a whole the symphony may not hang together with itself the way the work of big name composers do, but it certainly has its thrilling moments.

*Mahler: Symphony No. 1 in D major, "Titan"*
Valery Gergiev / London Symphony Orchestra










It has been a long time since I had a go at this. I'm not trying to read about or analyze it this time. I'm just along for the ride. I found myself really enjoying movement 2 this time. The theme is so familiar I kept thinking he's used a popular tune as in the "Frere Jacques" to come later, but I think I'm finally just memorizing it somewhat. I'm sorry to say I still got bogged down a bit in the ponderosasuarus 4th movement, but I do notice the other movements' themes returning briefly. So this is one Mahler symphony that has not challenged my short term memory.

As always, Mahler exhausts my ears, so only two works tonight.


----------



## Pugg

One of my favourites from all 80 CD'S

*Beethoven:*
"Piano Concerto No. 3 in C minor Op.37" (January 20, 1964 New York, Manhattan Center),
"Piano Concerto No. 5 in E-flat major, Op.73" Emperor "" (May 1, 1962 New York, Manhattan Center)
[Soloist] Rudolf Serkin (P), the New York Philharmonic


----------



## jim prideaux

Schumann-1st and 2nd Symphonies performed by Sakari Oramo and the Royal Stockholm P.O.......

Over the past few months I have grown to regard the Schumann symphonies as some of the greatest music I have ever had the good fortune to encounter and on a lovely Saturday morning that temporarily obscures 'problems' around me what better music to listen to!
Szell,Gardiner, Chailly,Zinman have all found their way into my collection but the Oramo recordings while having appeared to 'slipped under the radar' really do impress and if there are any Shumann 'fans' out there who have not heard these interpretations I can do nothing but recommend them!


----------



## Pugg

​
*Louis Spohr; Violin concertos *

_Ulf Hoelscher._


----------



## Eramirez156

*Leonid Sobinov *

His late recordings








and








His early recordings


----------



## EDaddy

http://postimage.org/

Bruckner: Symphony #4 In E Flat - 2. Andante Quasi Allegretto
Claudio Abbado: Vienna Philharmonic Orchestra


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Kodaly, Missa Brevis*

Lovely singing. I don't usually like organ masses, but this is so well done, I don't even notice.


----------



## Vasks

_Far from standard rep on vinyl_

*Kholminov - Welcome Overture (Dudarova/Melodiya)
Mokranjac - Poema lirico (Hubad/RTB)
Gorbulskis - Concerto-Fantasia for Oboe & Orchestra (Rimas/Melodiya)*


----------



## opus55

Vivaldi: Le Quattro Stagioni, Op.8 Nos.1-4










Reminds me that I should investigate his operas.


----------



## Pugg

​*Bizet: *Carmen for orchestra.
_Morton Gould _


----------



## Brouken Air

:tiphat:


----------



## Mahlerian

Saturday symphony:
Haydn: Symphony No. 88 in G
New York Philharmonic, cond. Bernstein


----------



## shadowdancer

Got me a nice libretto italian-english.
I will spend the next 2,5 hours on the couch with my headphones.


----------



## Jeff W

*In which there is Haydn*

Good morning TC!

Been doing a bit of relaxing with music thus far this morning. I started off with listening to this week's episode of Symphonycast. JoAnn Falleta led the Buffalo Philharmonic Orchestra in the following program:

WEBERN: In Sommerwind

KORNGOLD: Violin Concerto (Michael Ludwig - Violin)

SCHUMANN: Symphony No. 3 "Rhenish"

Now on is:









Joseph Haydn's Symphonies No. 87, No. 88 (this week's Saturday Symphony) and No. 89. Antal Dorati leads the Philharmonia Hungarica.


----------



## George O

Peter Tschaikowsky (1840-1893)

Ouverture Solonnelle "1812", op 49

Slawischer Marsch, op 31

Romeo und Julia: Fantasie-Ouvertüre nach Shakespeare

Don Kosaken Chor / Serge Jaroff ("1812")
Berliner Philharmoniker / Herbert von Karajan

on Deutsche Grammophon (Germany), from 1967


----------



## Pugg

​ *Offenbach *: Gaite Parisienne 
*Rossini/ Respighi *:La Boutique fantastic 
Boston Pops/ Fiedler.


----------



## EDaddy

http://postimage.org/

On CD 1: Missa rorate coeli desuper, Hob. XXII:3


----------



## MrTortoise

Nikolai Tcherepnin
Le Lac du Tsar, Op. 16, No. 3
Légendes mystiques, Op. 50
Le Bouleau, Op. 33, No. 14
Chant d'automne, Op. 7, No. 1
La bougie s'est éteinte, Op. 21, No. 3

Nicolai Gedda, tenor
Alexander Tcherepnin, piano

Alexander Tcherepnin
String Quartet No. 3 in a minor, Op. 40
Piano Trio in D, Op. 34
Duo for violin and cello, Op. 49
Suite for solo cello, Op. 76

Groupe Instrumental de Paris
Alexander Tcherepnin, piano
Yan Pascal Tortelier, violin
Paul Tortelier, cello

Finishing up my first listen to this disc of Alexander Tcherepnin's chamber music and I'm very pleased. Surprisingly, the highlight of the disc was not Alexander's music, but the his father's (Nicolai) songs. I'll be on the lookout for more from both these composers.


----------



## Eramirez156

_The Metropolitan Opera Record Club_ presents
*Puccini- La Boheme*









_Conductor Fausto Cleva

Orchestra - Metropolitan Opera

Chorus - Metropolitan Opera

Rodolfo - Daniele Barioni

Schaunard - Clifford Harvuot

Marcello - Frank (Francesco) Valentino

Colline - Nicola Moscona

Mimi - Lucine Amara

Musetta - Heidi Krall

Parpignol - Frank D'Elia

Metropolitan Opera Record Club MO 610

_


----------



## millionrainbows

Schoenberg: String Trio, op. 46. Weird, weird. Schoenberg devised a 3-hexachord system, in which every first and sixth note made up a new hexachord (2,4, 6, count 'em). They were all different notes, of course, for this to work. Also, the rows had the peculiar characteristic of making a complete chromatic vertical aggregate when stacked. Maybe this means all of the 3-note "triads" were different.

Still, Schoenberg's idea of a musical "idea" has not changed. The rhythmic character of the ideas is simple and clear; it may be off-meter or in the spaces, but still, these are very comprehensible structures. And as we all know, melodic ideas get most of their identity from their rhythm (The Mary Had A Little Lamb analogy of beating it out with your fist on a piano, and they still recognize it).

So, it's a "quaint" little piece, while at the same time, the 'thematic" ideas are totally strange; they make no tonal sense, pitch-wise, at all. These angular phrases are a constant reminder that we are hearing row-derived pitches. There is no other context for it.

And so, this is what a "horse stuffed into a suitcase" sounds like. This is serial music handled in a much different way than Webern. I do believe that Schoenberg was experimenting and exploring, and 'groping' for meaning. This is not necessarily bad, since Schoenberg was so supremely musical, but it doesn't do much for the right side of my brain, the side that wants some sort of consistency and general principle to emerge. It ain't gonna happen, at least not here, in Schoenberg.

Here, we are lost in the wilderness. Was this some sort of meta-analogy for Schoenberg, representing and expressing his attitude as a Jew after the events of World War II? Could be...that's one possibility.


----------



## pmsummer

HAMBURGER RATSMUSIK
_Consort Music c. 1600_
*William Brade*
Hespèrion XX
Jordi Savall - director, viola da gamba

Deutsche Harmonia Mundi


----------



## D Smith

For Saturday Symphony: Haydn's 88th performed by George Szell and the Cleveland Orchestra. This one never fails to put a smile on my face. Szell does a great job with Haydn.


----------



## MrTortoise

More Symphony Saturday listening

Haydn No. 88 in G

Philharmonia Baroque Orchestra
Nicholas McGegan, cond

Austro-Hungarian Haydn Orchestra
Adam Fischer, cond.


----------



## brotagonist

Messiaen :
Visions de l'Amen (Messiaen, Loriod)
Cantéyodjayá (Loriod)

Glorious! Visions has been a favourite for 40 years. I had always thought of Cantéyodjayá as filler, but this morning I realized what a marvellous piece this is. It is considered a pivotal piece of great technical mastery, Messiaen's first use of total serialism, and a foray into Carnatic music.


----------



## brotagonist

^ It just ended 

Now:

Haydn Symphony 88 Fischer/Austro-Hungarian Orchestra


----------



## Haydn man

Number 88 from this set for the Saturday Symphony 
Followed by 92 "Oxford"

I think number 92 is currently my favourite Haydn symphony, but that is bound to change


----------



## Eramirez156

_La Voce di_
*Bernardo De Muro*









QALP 10339

I feel like I'm being aurally assaulted, all the sins verismo are here on display.


----------



## MrTortoise

brotagonist said:


> ^ It just ended
> 
> Now:
> 
> Haydn Symphony 88 Fischer/Austro-Hungarian Orchestra


I went with Fischer as well and loved it. I dare say I'll be listening to more of Fischer's Haydn symphonies!


----------



## brotagonist

millionrainbows said:


> Schoenberg: String Trio, op. 46.


If it's a horse stuffed into a suitcase, it must be a Lipizzaner. It's one of my favourite pieces


----------



## opus55

Rossini arias
_Jennifer Larmore_










Nikolai Medtner: Piano Sonata in F minor, Op. 5
_Geoffrey Tozer_










There is no end to discovering great stuff in classical music.


----------



## George O

Joseph Haydn (1732-1809): Opus 1
Number "0" in E Flat
Number 1 in B Flat

The Schneider Quartet

on Haydn Society (Boston), from 1952


----------



## pmsummer

VIVALDI - THE FOUR SEASONS
_Recomposed by_
*Max Richter*
Daniel Hope - violin
Max Richter - Moog synthesizer
Konzerthaus Kammerorchester Berlin
Andre de Ridder - conductor

Deutsche Grammophon


----------



## opus55

Going through Chandos catalogue on Spotify. Faure's Cello Sonata 1 and then R.Schumann's Gedichte der Konigin Maria Stuart.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

*Hindemith: Sonatas for Viola & Piano
Sonata for viola & piano in F major, Op. 11/4 
Sonata for viola & piano, Op. 25/4 
Sonata for viola & piano in C major *
Kim Kashkashian / Robert Levin [ECM, 1988]










*Haydn
Symphony no 88 in G major, H 1:88* (The Saturday Symphony for to-day)
*Tchaikovsky
Symphony No. 6 in B minor Op. 74 "Pathétique"*
Kurt Masur, Israel Philharmonic Orchestra [Helicon, 2011]

The Tchaikovsky was great - it reminded me that I loved this as a boy, before I discovered Sibelius and the 20th century. Opulent, unashamedly romantic and fabulous!










*
Scriabin
Piano Sonatas 2-10*
Maria Lettberg [Capriccio, 2004]

What's my favourite Scriabin Piano sonata? Still No. 2, the Sonata-Fantasie Op. 19 despite my modernist leanings. I actually find it rather hard to pick out one of the later sonatas from its 'neighbours' as a particular favourite.










My 2500th post! What a lot of time I've spent / wasted here.


----------



## Guest

Gershwin
Piano Concerto

Live in Concert, Radio 3.

Jeebus it's tacky! I can't decide if it's bad classical or bad jazz.


----------



## Guest

Turnabout,
I may look out that Hindemith. I've got a CD of his violin sonatas (Lawson, Lawson) and really enjoy Kashkashian's playing.


----------



## papsrus

Franz Schubert
Symphonies Nos. 8 & 9
Charles Munch, Boston Symphony Orchestra


----------



## EDaddy

http://postimage.org/

This just arrived today. My first in a recent round of box set splurges (I do believe I have a very bad case of classicalidis; and in dire need of a specialist! Does anyone know of a good one?)

Decided to start with #60 as my first fix...


http://postimage.org/app.php

...and then work my way backwards. Maybe by the time I reach #1 I will be healed. 

(Or is that just wishful thinking on my part?) 

[Is it just me or did Fritz Reiner have a striking resemblance to Grampa Jones Munster?]


http://postimage.org/


----------



## bejart

Mozart: Serenade in D Major, KV 100

Jiri Malat leading the Kurpfalzisches Kammerorchester Mannheim


----------



## senza sordino

Brahms Day here at _Haus Senza Sordino_

Serenades 1&2
View attachment 71614


String Quartets 1&2
View attachment 71615


Piano Concertos 1&2
View attachment 71616


A German Requiem
View attachment 71617


Symphonies 3&4
View attachment 71618


----------



## deprofundis

ockay im absolutely thrill i bought one of Gesualdo best version ever of his tenebrae responsories, it sound amazingly incredible
.It's on veritas i dont know this label, it's a double cd so it costed roughly 20$ yeah...

This is far better than the version i heard and pay 50 buck for on out there label..no comment i gave this version to my dad instead.I dont know the ensemble that executed this but the voices are just perfect, thee 5 voice sing in some sort of sacred harmony, this sound very good , buy this if your seeking tenebrae responsories it may be thee best


----------



## AClockworkOrange

Presently Haydn & Hummel's Trumpet Concertos from the excellent Zinman Tonhalle Orchesrta Zurich box set with Jeffrey Segal as the soloist.

Following on from the Saturday Symphony, I couldn't remember the last time I heard Haydn's Trumpet Concerto so I chose to play it. I left the disc playing and was rewarded with an introduction to Hummel's own piece which I am presently enjoying.


----------



## EDaddy

http://postimage.org/

Reiner & Cliburn did an outstanding Emperor Concerto on Living Stereo Disc 60. Now on to #59:
Strauss (R): Symphonia Domestica, Op. 53 - 1. Bewegt

This is a first listen to both the album _and_ the symphony. :clap:

Addendum: WOW.


----------



## D Smith

My big work for the weekend; Bruckner's Symphony No.7 performed by Karajan and the Berlin Philharmonic. Exquisite, especially the first two movements.


----------



## Balthazar

A rainy day means more listening time...

*Haydn ~ Symphony No. 88 in G*. Simon Rattle leads the Berlin Philharmonic for Saturday Symphony. The trio section of the third movement is reminding me of Michael Nyman's score for _The Piano_ which I believe was based in part on Scottish folk music. I wonder if Haydn was influenced by similar folk tunes, or whether Nyman was influenced by Haydn, or whether I am just gravely mistaken...

*Vivaldi ~ Teuzzone*. Jordi Savall leads _Le Concert des Nations_ with Paolo Lopez in the title role.

*Schumann ~ Piano Sonata No. 1 in F sharp minor, Op. 11*. Ian Hobson at the piano.
























Also, I listened a couple times to an outstanding YouTube performance of:

*Messiaen ~ Turangalîla-Symphonie* 
Orchestre Philharmonique de Radio France, Myung-Whun Chung cond.
Roger Muraro, piano

I hope dogen's reference to sci-fi music doesn't turn into one of those things that "once seen can't be unseen." I know what he means, but I have always viewed it as otherworldly Debussy by way of Gershwin. (But then Gershwin didn't fare too well upthread today either...) I still think it's great stuff!


----------



## Brouken Air

Romeo & Juliet from Prokofiev


----------



## Guest

@Balthazar

Sorry! Perhaps you should put me on Ignore!


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

F. J. Haydn - Symphony No. 99 in E-Flat Major; Symphony No. 100 in G Major, 'Military' (Roger Norrington; London Classical Players).









Aahh, this is delicious! Norrington makes me consume the wonderous gifts of the great Haydn anew. Lean, yet extremely bright, witty, transparent and at times explosive Haydn playing. Really liking this.


----------



## Balthazar

dogen said:


> @Balthazar
> 
> Sorry! Perhaps you should put me on Ignore!


Haha! No worries!

I'm just a little nervous to hear your perspective on Beethoven's piano sonatas...


----------



## Guest

Balthazar said:


> Haha! No worries!
> 
> I'm just a little nervous to hear your perspective on Beethoven's piano sonatas...


Why them specifically?


----------



## Balthazar

dogen said:


> Why them specifically?


I am very fond of them. I just wonder what unexpected aural associations you might awaken me to.


----------



## Guest

This set of LPs arrived today. I began with No.1 played by the Vienna Phil--wonderful playing, interpretation, and sound. The lower strings have more weight than on typical DG discs from the 70s.


----------



## Guest

Balthazar said:


> I am very fond of them. I just wonder what unexpected aural associations you might awaken me to.


My lips are sealed.


----------



## Brouken Air

dogen said:


> Turnabout,
> I may look out that Hindemith. I've got a CD of his violin sonatas (Lawson, Lawson) and really enjoy Kashkashian's playing.


Try this one








Haunting!

:tiphat:


----------



## Guest

Brouken Air said:


> Try this one
> View attachment 71628


Thanks for the rec.


----------



## KenOC

Haydn String Quartet in G Major, Op. 33 No. 5. Dekany Quartet. Would you believe this set of the complete Haydn quartets by the Dekany and Fine Arts quartets is $2.99 at Amazon? It's quite good.


----------



## Dave Whitmore

I just had a very pleasant two hours listening to this...

Chopin - Complete Nocturnes (Brigitte Engerer)


----------



## MrTortoise




----------



## Manxfeeder

EDaddy said:


> http://postimage.org/


Did you get that at McKay's? I was eyeing that, telling myself I didn't need it because I have the Gardiner set already. I'm glad somebody ended my torment. If it was you, a big thank you.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Tchaikovsky, Symphony No. 6*


----------



## EDaddy

Manxfeeder said:


> Did you get that at McKay's? I was eyeing that, telling myself I didn't need it because I have the Gardiner set already. I'm glad somebody ended my torment. If it was you, a big thank you.


I did! And always glad to be of service.


----------



## EDaddy

My favorite Bruckner 7 hands down... all the way through.

Oops! Must not have hit reply proper-like. This is in response to D Smith's post (#7456).


----------



## Selby

Iannis Xenakis (1922-2001)

From the Alpha & Omega box:

O-Mega (1997) 
for percussion and 13 instrumentalists 
Roland Auzet, Dominique My, Ensemble FA

Mists (1981) 
for piano
Claude Helffer

Persepolis (1971)
for 8-channel tape

View attachment 71631


----------



## EDaddy

http://postimage.org/app.php

This just came today. As per DebussyDoesDallas' recommendation (that name kills me). :lol:
First disc, first listen... Couperin: Vingt-cinquième ordre -1. La Visionaire


----------



## MrTortoise

Igor Stravinsky
Song of the Nightingale, Symphonic Poem for orchestra
'Danses Concertantes' for chamber orchestra
Epitaphium
Double Canon
Abraham and Isaac
Variations
Requiem Canticles

Columbia Symphony Orchestra
Robert Craft, cond.

Just got this box set the other day and finished ripping the last disc and celebrated by playing it. Geez, this is a lot of music!


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

G. P. Telemann - Passions-Oratorium - Das Selige Erwägen des bittern Leidens und Sterbens Jesu Christi (Wolfgang Schäfer; Barbara Locher; Zeger Vandersteene; Stefan Dörr; Johan-René Schmidt; Freiburger Vokalensemble; L'Arpa festante München).









Visited the Telemann museum in Hamburg today, and purchased these two discs. Excellent music so far, as expected from Telemann.


----------



## MrTortoise

HaydnBearstheClock said:


> Visited the Telemann museum in Hamburg today


Totally jealous! Tell me it is an essential stop on my dream trip to Germany, please!


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 2000, 2005.


----------



## MrTortoise

Antonio Vivaldi
The Four Seasons

Guiseppe Tartini
Sonata in g minor 'Devil's Trill'

Trondheim Soloists
Anne-Sophie Mutter, violin


----------



## EDaddy

http://postimage.org/

...and now on to Mahler Das Lied Von Der Erde: Maureen Forrester, Richard Lewis; Fritz Reiner conducting the Chicago Symphony Orchestra.

Never heard this version before; the only version I have in my collection previous to this is Klemperer's classic with Fritz Wunderlich/Christa Ludwig/Philharmonia Orchestra/New Philharmonia Orchestra and it's a tough one to beat.


----------



## tortkis

TurnaboutVox said:


> This arrived today - the long awaited final volume of the Amar Quartet's Hindemith string quartet cycle on Naxos.
> 
> *Hindemith
> String quartet No. 1, Op. 2
> Striing quartet No. 4, Op. 22*
> Amar Quartet [Naxos, 2015]


Great news! I am now listening to it. It was when I listened to Vol. 1 of this series that I started really liking Hindemith's music.


----------



## brotagonist

Balthazar said:


> A rainy day means more listening time...


Lucky you! Around here, it usually means it's time to get the vacuuming done


----------



## MrTortoise




----------



## Jeff W

*In which there is Mozart*

Good evening TC!









Unwinding tonight with some Mozart tonight. Trevor Pinnock leads the English Concert in Symphonies No. 40 (K. 550) & No. 41 (K. 551).


----------



## Weston

EDaddy said:


> I did! And always glad to be of service.


I'm just glad McKay's is too far out of my way. I collect books as much as I collect music and they've got just about everything and more. It would almost become a burden.


----------



## ArtMusic




----------



## EDaddy

Weston said:


> I'm just glad McKay's is too far out of my way. I collect books as much as I collect music and they've got just about everything and more. It would almost become a burden.


You can lay down your burdens, Weston. I'll carry some of that weight for ya!


----------



## Pugg

​
*Sibelius 2/ Dvorak 7*

MONTEUX / LSO (1958)


----------



## Guest

More muscular Beethoven from Solti and the CSO. I just love the sound of '70s London/Decca analog--so rich and deep!


----------



## Weston

*Schumann: Symphony No. 2 in C, Op. 61 *
Wolfgang Sawallisch / Staatskapelle Dresden










I've been in a great big symphony mood lately and I was looking forward to this one when it came up at random. I'm sorry to say I'm a little disappointed. The recording seems sub-par. It has that scratchy sound. Also Schumann didn't care much about orchestral color, did he? It's all tutti all the time.

But the performance in general is passionate and the orchestra sounds like it has about five thousand strings. It does get a bit better after the first movement and I found the third movement very -- um, moving. (Why are they called "movements" anyway?) Maybe the 2nd symphony is Schumann's weakest? I don't remember all four very well other than I thought a couple of them are amazing. This one is just okay.

*Mozart: Symphony No. 41 in C, K. 551, "Jupiter" *
Richard Edliner / Mozart Festival Orchestra










This was a bargain CD I got decades ago at the now defunct Circuit City. They used to have a large box of $5.00 and $8.00 classical and new age CDs just scattered in no order and I would enjoy digging through them to find treasures.

While I half suspect the name of the conductor and orchestra are made up, the performance is lively and does the job. This is the only copy of the "Jupiter" symphony I have.

As much as I dislike early Mozart, I have to say he turned out halfway decent in the end. I found myself thoroughly enjoying this old war horse.

One more --

*Daniel Pinkham: Symphony No. 3*
James Sedares / London Symphony Orchestra










Short, but not sweet. Rather it's clever and dense, scintillating and ominous. It covers a lot of territory very quickly like a short story. No time for wasted words -- or wasted notes. It's an interesting effect, but I can't help wanting to savor some of the themes before they fly by in an ephemeral dream.

Speaking of dreams, it's time for some of my own. Good listening.


----------



## EDaddy

http://postimage.org/

Trying to figure out how I missed this one.
Berlioz: Harold En Italie, Op. 16 - 1. Harold Aux Montagnes


----------



## Jeff W

*In which Rachmaninoff plays Rachmaninoff*

About as definitive a performance as I can think of with the composer himself at the piano!









Sergei Rachmaninoff plays the solo piano in his own Piano Concertos No. 2 & 3. The Philadelphia Orchestra was under the direction of Leopold Stokowski in Piano Concerto No. 2 and under Eugene Ormany in Piano Concerto No. 3. Masterful performances from the composer himself.


----------



## Pugg

Kontrapunctus said:


> More muscular Beethoven from Solti and the CSO. I just love the sound of '70s London/Decca analog--so rich and deep!


Good taste , whilst I wasn't even born then , I love that sound.:tiphat:


----------



## EDaddy

Weston said:


> *Schumann: Symphony No. 2 in C, Op. 61 *
> Wolfgang Sawallisch / Staatskapelle Dresden
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've been in a great big symphony mood lately and I was looking forward to this one when it came up at random. I'm sorry to say I'm a little disappointed. The recording seems sub-par. It has that scratchy sound. Also Schumann didn't care much about orchestral color, did he? It's all tutti all the time.
> 
> But the performance in general is passionate and the orchestra sounds like it has about five thousand strings. It does get a bit better after the first movement and I found the third movement very -- um, moving. (Why are they called "movements" anyway?) Maybe the 2nd symphony is Schumann's weakest? I don't remember all four very well other than I thought a couple of them are amazing. This one is just okay.
> 
> *Mozart: Symphony No. 41 in C, K. 551, "Jupiter" *
> Richard Edliner / Mozart Festival Orchestra
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This was a bargain CD I got decades ago at the now defunct Circuit City. They used to have a large box of $5.00 and $8.00 classical and new age CDs just scattered in no order and I would enjoy digging through them to find treasures.
> 
> While I half suspect the name of the conductor and orchestra are made up, the performance is lively and does the job. This is the only copy of the "Jupiter" symphony I have.
> 
> As much as I dislike early Mozart, I have to say he turned out halfway decent in the end. I found myself thoroughly enjoying this old war horse.
> 
> One more --
> 
> *Daniel Pinkham: Symphony No. 3*
> James Sedares / London Symphony Orchestra
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Short, but not sweet. Rather it's clever and dense, scintillating and ominous. It covers a lot of territory very quickly like a short story. No time for wasted words -- or wasted notes. It's an interesting effect, but I can't help wanting to savor some of the themes before they fly by in an ephemeral dream.
> 
> Speaking of dreams, it's time for some of my own. Good listening.


What do you consider early mozart? If you don't mind indulging my curiosity.


----------



## Becca

Beethoven - Grosse Fugue
Philharmonia Orchestra - Otto Klemperer

This work was originally intended to be the last movement of the op130 quartet but Beethoven's publisher persuaded him to publish it separately.

I couldn't have told you before today but the original rescoring for string orchestra was done by Hans Von Bulow









A personal note about these listening posts... As I scan through this thread on a mostly daily basis, the posts that usually catch my attention are those which have something to say about the work, recording etc. so when I post something, I always like to comment on the work in the hope that it might catch someone else's attention and interest in the way that just a picture or a list of item and performer will not.


----------



## brotagonist

I was going to listen to Schoenberg's String Trio (Los Angeles String Trio), but I regret to say that I found it unlistenable. It appears to start and stop by fits and vary in volume to such a degree that the entire piece sounds disjoint.

I just had to hear how the Schoenberg Quartet play it.








Schoenberg String Trio (Schoenberg Quartet)

It does kind of start and stop by fits and vary in volume :lol: but it starts to smooth out and develop its own kind of rhythm and flow as it progresses. Maybe I was a bit voreilig or overenthusiastic this morning when I said that it was a favourite Schoenberg piece, but the Schoenberg Quartet indeed do consider it to be a Lipizzaner 

"This work is perhaps the crowning achievement of [Schoenberg's] chamber music and one that takes the genre into hitherto uncharted realms.... The sudden outbursts and apparently disjointed diction coexist with nakedly revealing moments of innermost feeling...".

In this reading, I still find it disjointed and that confounds me somewhat, but the parts in between are the right stuff. I'm going to need to give this one some more attention, as I'm clearly not fully 'getting it' yet


----------



## Pugg

*Cherubini : Requiem*
_Riccardo Muti _


----------



## opus55

Puccini - La Rondine










Late summer night opera


----------



## brotagonist

Becca said:


> As I scan through this thread on a mostly daily basis, the posts that usually catch my attention are those which have something to say about the work, recording etc. so when I post something, I always like to comment on the work in the hope that it might catch someone else's attention and interest in the way that just a picture or a list of item and performer will not.


Me, too. It's nice to read something about the work and why it is significant to the listener. If this is what you had on to start your day, fine, or if you have something musically knowledgeable to say, fine, too-that's why I'm here, to learn-but an endless stream of pictures or links looks more like a shopping catalogue of bait that others are supposed to bite. Admittedly, it's often difficult to come up with something to say.


----------



## Weston

EDaddy said:


> What do you consider early mozart? If you don't mind indulging my curiosity.


Oh - I see I worded it to sound like I thought the Symphony No. 41 is an early work. I meant I like _this_ work more than the earlier works. For me, the works from about 1778 (or Symphony No. 31) onward are enjoyable. Before that, not so much. But I've come a long way. I used to shun Mozart entirely.



Becca said:


> A personal note about these listening posts... As I scan through this thread on a mostly daily basis, the posts that usually catch my attention are those which have something to say about the work, recording etc. so when I post something, I always like to comment on the work in the hope that it might catch someone else's attention and interest in the way that just a picture or a list of item and performer will not.


Amen to that! Though some of us who try wind up babbling aimlessly, I hope you continue.



brotagonist said:


> I was going to listen to Schoenberg's String Trio (Los Angeles String Trio), but I regret to say that I found it unlistenable. It appears to start and stop by fits and vary in volume to such a degree that the entire piece sounds disjoint.


I'm bookmarking the link for later listening. I haven't yet heard the trio and sometimes I love disjointed stuff. I've noticed though that I have better luck with woodwind / piano ensembles for modern chamber works rather than strings alone. I have no idea why that would be.


----------



## Dustin

I'm really building some momentum for a Sibelius binge. He was not a composer I appreciated easily, it's taken a long time. Now though I am really starting to hear the magic in his symphonies and tone poems.


----------



## ArtMusic




----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

MrTortoise said:


> Totally jealous! Tell me it is an essential stop on my dream trip to Germany, please!


It is an excellent, albeit small museum. There's also a nice café right on the spot. It was really a very positive experience though, for Telemann fans, this should be a must . Plus, the Brahms museum is 20m away - I'll need to visit it as well.


----------



## Jeff W

*In which there is Baroque on Sunday*

Good morning TC! As is usual, I am unable to sleep. Time for some Baroque on this Sunday morning!















Harpsichord Concertos BWV 1052 through 1058 are my pick. Trevor Pinnock plays the solo harpsichord and conducts the English Concert.


----------



## Brouken Air

:tiphat:


----------



## SimonNZ

on the radio:

Franck's Violin Sonata - David Grimal, violin, Georges Pludermacher, piano


----------



## Pugg

​
*Hummel* ; piano concertos.
_Stephen Hough _


----------



## Taggart

Handel Concerti Grossi op 6 nos 5 - 8 dfisc 2 of










Elegance endued with élan.


----------



## jim prideaux

Sibelius-En Saga, Tapiola ,Spring Song, Valse Triste ,Scene with Cranes,Canzonetta ,Valse Romantique and The Bard.......

a compilation of significant and less significant pieces from the great man performed by Neeme Jarvi and the Gothenburg S.O.

funnily enough with Sibelius even his supposed 'lesser' pieces can prove particularly rewarding!


----------



## MrTortoise

George Frederic Handel
Concerto for 2 horns No. 2 HWV 333

The English Concert
Trevor Pinnock, cond.

Warming up with some Handel before disc 2 of:










Regensburger Domchor
King's College Choir Cambridge
Concentus Musicus Wien
Nikolaus Harnoncourt, cond.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Beethoven : Egmont.*
_Pilar Lorengar/ George Szell._


----------



## George O

Jeff W said:


> About as definitive a performance as I can think of with the composer himself at the piano!
> 
> View attachment 71663
> 
> 
> Sergei Rachmaninoff plays the solo piano in his own Piano Concertos No. 2 & 3. The Philadelphia Orchestra was under the direction of Leopold Stokowski in Piano Concerto No. 2 and under Eugene Ormany in Piano Concerto No. 3. Masterful performances from the composer himself.


Definitive, but no one's favorite. I can't think of a single instance in which the composer performed his own work better than the best of his interpreters.


----------



## hombre777

Bach Cantatas BWV 8, BWV 48,49,50,51 & 77

Cantata BWV 77


----------



## Selby

Steve Roach (1955)
Core (2001)


----------



## Weston

It seems to be a Handel day on TC. I'll join in.

*Handel: Suite for keyboard (Suite de piece), Vol.1, No.3 in D minor, HWV 428*
Sviatoslav Richter, piano










I only have a little time for baroque this morning with my coffee. Then I must get busy on house work and that requires an audiobook. This suite is sombre and studious until the Air with variations and Presto finale. That's getting me going!


----------



## Vasks

_As opposed to yesterday, some standard rep on vinyl_

*Gassmann - Overture to "L'Amore artigiano" (Bonynge/London)
Beethoven - Piano Sonata #23 "Appppasionate" (R. Serkin/Columbia)
Grieg - Peer Gynt Suites (Bernstein/Columbia)*


----------



## Pugg

​
*Verdi : Macbeth *
_Milnes/ Cossotto/ Carreras / Raimond_i .
Maestro Muti conducting :tiphat:


----------



## Triplets

In honor of the late Patrick Macnee


----------



## brotagonist

Beethoven wrote his three Opus 9 String Trios at the age of 28, after studies with Haydn and Albrechtsberger. The strong use of counterpoint allows the ideas to flow subtly between the players. Bearing the marks of his models, Haydn and Mozart, these works, especially the third one, establish Beethoven's voice. The music is elegant and thoughtful and Anne-Sophie Mutter reigns.








Mutter, Rösti, Giuranna

This disc is deadly. If you have to to get something done, stay away! But it is perfect for a slow Sunday morning breakfast.


----------



## opus55

Finishing up Puccini's La Rondine with Gheorghiu and Alagna which I started listening last night. The melody and orchestration are perfect to my liking. My kind of easy listening opera.


----------



## EDaddy

http://postimage.org/

Whittling away at this Living Stereo box. So far I have been most impressed with its offerings. Lovely gems from the mid 20th century in excellent fidelity.

Now moving on to Saint-Saëns: Piano Concerto #2 In G Minor, Op. 22 - 1. Andante Sostenuto (Rubinstein). Really doesn't get much better than this.


----------



## brotagonist

Takemitsu Asterism (1969) Takahashi, Ozawa/TSO

I had never heard of this piece before (I probably haven't heard of most of Takemitsu's pieces before, actually ), but I noticed that it was the subject of some discussion on another thread, so I got curious. I have a few favourite recordings with Takahashi, too. Totally arresting!  This doesn't deserve to be unknown.


----------



## MrTortoise

EDaddy said:


> http://postimage.org/
> 
> Whittling away at this Living Stereo box. So far I have been most impressed with its offerings. Lovely gems from the mid 20th century in excellent fidelity.
> 
> Now moving on to Saint-Saëns: Piano Concerto #2 In G Minor, Op. 22 - 1. Andante Sostenuto (Rubinstein). Really doesn't get much better than this.


That's a great disc, especially the Saint-Saens #2. The Franck always underwhelms me, and the Liszt is good, but I have put the Saint-Saens on repeat and never tire of it, in fact, I'm going to listen to it right now! It's my favorite Rubinstein recording, granted I don't have a lot, still my favorite


----------



## Albert7

For today's classical music presentation at the Opera Studio:


----------



## D Smith

Mahler: Symphony No. 4; Reiner/CSO. Though I don't usually think of Fritz Reiner and Mahler together, this disc proves me wrong. Reiner brings out a lot of inner voicing in this piece that I don't hear in other recordings. His pacing and balance seems ideal all the way though. And Della Casa is excellent in the fourth movement. Recommended.


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

Recently the question was asked why we need new recordings of the "old warhorses". This recording alone answers that question. Brilliant!


----------



## KenOC

StlukesguildOhio said:


> Recently the question was asked why we need new recordings of the "old warhorses". This recording alone answers that question. Brilliant!


Love this recording! Somehow it makes me think of what audiences expected of a violin virtuoso back in the 19th century.


----------



## Guest

Lutoslawski
Funeral Music

Polish National Radio Symphony Orchestra
Antoni Wit

A great piece of music, a muscular performance.


----------



## EDaddy

MrTortoise said:


> That's a great disc, especially the Saint-Saens #2. The Franck always underwhelms me, and the Liszt is good, but I have put the Saint-Saens on repeat and never tire of it, in fact, I'm going to listen to it right now! It's my favorite Rubinstein recording, granted I don't have a lot, still my favorite


Completely agree with you, Mr. T: the Saint-Saens is a sure fire gem. And the sonics are quite mind blowing considering the year it was recorded. These are first-rate remasters to be sure. I actually stopped at the Franck so I haven't heard the rest of the disc yet. Perhaps I intuited the lesser performances beyond.


----------



## Selby

Wolfie Mozart (1756-1791)
Charles Mackerras, Scottish Chamber Orchestra

Symphony No. 38 in D major, K. 504, "Prague" (1786) 
&
Symphony No. 41 in C major, K. 551, "Jupiter" (1788)


----------



## EDaddy

http://postimage.org/

I have moved on to this masterful rendering of Schubert's 8th (I am admittedly skipping around a bit but still moving in a general backward direction through the set regardless). I think this might be my new favorite version. I mean _wow_. Until now it was probably this one:


http://postimage.org/app.php

... which is still a first rate performance all around. But I love the slightly slower clip that Munch takes here. Allows the listener to really hear the phrasing of the instrumentation very clearly with no punch or panache lost. Very lush, the recording is rich and warm. A++!

Addendum: As I now listen to Schubert's 9th on this Munch disc, I can say that in the case of the first movement: Andante, Allegro Ma Non Troppo, I much prefer the above Mackerras version. Munch takes it too fast for my taste. Loses something. The second movement (Adagio) is ok, though I still think I prefer Mack's version as well. The Scherzo: Allegro Vivace, Trio however is quite excellent.

Munch's 8th is still_ the shiz._


----------



## MrTortoise

EDaddy said:


> Completely agree with you, Mr. T: the Saint-Saens is a sure fire gem. And the sonics are quite mind blowing considering the year it was recorded. These are first-rate remasters to be sure. I actually stopped at the Franck so I haven't heard the rest of the disc yet. Perhaps I intuited the lesser performances beyond.


Well, just listened again and just goes to show that 5th and 6th impressions matter. Loved the Saint-Saens as always, but the Franck was very nice as well.

Enjoy your collection! That is a nice box set.


----------



## pmsummer

*I heard it on my local classical station, so I guess it goes here.*










AWAKE
*Judd Greenstein, Sean Friar, Missy Mazzoli, Mark Dancigars, David Crowell, Patrick Burke*
Now Ensemble
Flute - Alex Sopp
Clarinet - Sara Budde
Electric Guitar - Mark Dancigers
Double Bass - Logan Coale
Piano - Michael Mizrahi

New Amsterdam Records


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

I need to listen to Rossini a bit more.


----------



## Mahlerian

Takemitsu: Asterism
Yuji Takahashi, Toronto Symphony Orchestra, cond. Ozawa









Copland: Rodeo Suite, Appalachian Spring Suite, etc.
London Symphony Orchestra, New Philharmonia Orchestra, cond. Copland


----------



## Eramirez156

*Jean Sibelius: Violin Concerto*









_ Jascha Heifetz _
_Chicago Symphony Orchestra
Walter Hendl_

recorded January 10 and 12, 1959


----------



## pmsummer

StlukesguildOhio said:


> I need to listen to Rossini a bit more.


I miss the old days of opera singers, before sex was used to market them.










But then, who am I kidding?










Miss Lina Cavalieri, for example.


----------



## Eramirez156

Another *Heifetz JVC XRCD*
*Ludwig van Beethoven*









*Jascha Heifetz*

_Charles Munch
Boston Symphony Orchestra _

recorded November 27 and 28, 1955


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Schoenberg, Erwartung*


----------



## Guest

More superlative playing from Grante. I like that he doesn't hide the fact that he's playing a modern grand (very grand!) piano, but he doesn't make Scarlatti sound like Rachmaninov, either. Excellent sound.


----------



## pmsummer

O CIECO MONDO
_The Italian Lauda, C. 1400-1700_
*Huelgas Ensemble*
Paul Van Nevel, director

Deutsche Harmonia Mundi


----------



## Albert7

Rosemary presented the Saint-Saens Symphony No. 3 for our music group this afternoon. So lovely!


----------



## senza sordino

Nikolai Rimsky Korsakov Scheherazade, Stravinsky Song of the Nightingale 
View attachment 71687


Borodin Symphony no 2, In the steppes of Central Asia, Polovetsian Dances, Glinka Valse Fantasie
View attachment 71689


Mussorgsky Night on Bald mountain (Original version), Four Choral works (orchestrated by NRK): The Destruction of Sennacherib, Salammbô, Oedipus in Athens, Joshua, and Pictures at an Exhibition (orchestrated by Ravel)
View attachment 71690


----------



## Eramirez156

*Hector Berlioz*
*Symphony Fantastique*









*Gabriel Pierné
Orchestre de l'Association Artistique des Concerts Colonne*

recorded 1928

not complete, Pierné only recorded the _Bal_, the _Marche Au Supplice_,and the _Songe D'une Nuit De Sabbat._


----------



## TurnaboutVox

*Szymanowski
Songs of a fairy-tale princess, *Op. 31
Iwona Sobotka (Soprano), Simon Rattle, City of Birmingham Symphony Orchestra
*Harnasie, Op. 55 (ballet score) *
Timothy Robinson (Tenor), Rattle, CBSO, City of Birmingham Symphony Chorus
*Love songs of Hafiz, Op. 26*
Katarina Karnéus (Mezzo Soprano) Rattle, CBSO, City of Birmingham Symphony Chorus 
[EMI, 2006]

This was a really unusual and exotic programme!










*Hindemith
Sonata in E flat, for violin and piano, Op. 11 No. 1 
Sonata in E, for violin and piano* (1935)
*Sonata in C, for violin and piano* (1939)
Enrico Pace / Frank Peter Zimmermann [BIS, 2013]

The Hindemith violin duo sonatas are firm favourites chez moi










*Chopin
Polonaises, Etudes, Barcarolle and miscellaneous solo piano works*
Vladimir Ashkenazy [Decca, 1997]

Trawling through parts of my collection which are less visited these days, but many of these Chopin pieces (the Barcarolle, for instance) are immediately familiar old friends.


----------



## SimonNZ

Initiated by Verdi: Messa per Rossini - Helmuth Rilling, cond.

composed by (in order of section composed): Buzzola, Bazzini, Pedrotti, Cagnoni, Ricci, Nini, Boucheron, Coccia, Gaspari, Platania, Rossi, Mabellini and Verdi


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Brahms, Symphony No. 3*


----------



## Mahlerian

Schoenberg: String Trio
Rolf Schulte, Richard O'Neill, Fred Sherry









Janacek: String Quartet No. 1 "Kreutzer Sonata," String Quartet No. 2 "Intimate Letters"
Melos Quartet


----------



## George O

Frank Martin (1890-1974): Concerto for Violin and Orchestra
Paul Kling, violin

Ernest Bloch (1880-1959): Proclamation for Trumpet and Orchestra
Leon Raper, trumpet

Toshiro Mayuzumi (1929-1997): Pieces for Prepared Piano and Strings
Benjamin Owen, piano

The Louisville Orchestra / Robert Whitney

on Louisville First Edition Records (Louisville, Kentucky), from 1963


----------



## TurnaboutVox

*Hindemith - String Quartet No. 5, Op. 32*
Amar Quartet [Naxos, 2011]

The thorniest of Hindemith's string quartets is my bed-time piece tonight, with its awesome 11 and a half minute passacaglia finale. Not for the faint hearted, but vastly enjoyable in the hands of the excellent Amar Quartet.


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1969 - '77.

View attachment 71696


----------



## Vaneyes

For a slightly belated "Saturday Symphony" listening. *Haydn*: Symphony 88, recorded 1991.


----------



## EDaddy

http://postimage.org/

Mozart - Il re pastore; Il [Nikolaus Harnoncourt: Concentus Musicus Wien]

Taking a break from the Living Stereo Listening Project... :lol:

First time hearing this opera. May have heard snippets of it in the movie Amadeus. The overture is pure Mozart genius. Then it launches into the splendid_ Intendo amico rio_. It's got my full attention so far (from a musical standpoint anyway). Need to see if I can find a libretto. The female singers are quite fabulous.

Addendum: I just read that Mozart was only 19 when he wrote this! I mean _seriously?!_


----------



## SimonNZ

Johann Abraham Peter Schulz's Christi Død - Christopher Hogwood, cond.


----------



## Balthazar

*Janáček ~ In the Mists*. Piotr Anderszewski at the piano. Inspired by ArtMusic's Janáček thread.

* Janáček ~ On the Overgrown Path, Book I*. Marc-André Hamelin at the piano. Ditto. This CD contains very good liner notes for this piece.

*Saint-Saëns ~ Piano Concerto No. 2 in G minor, Op. 22*. Artur Rubinstein backed by Alfred Wallenstein and the Symphony of the Air (?). MrTortoise and EDaddy inspired this one.


----------



## D Smith

Janacek: The Cunning Little Vixen. Concert performance by New York Philharmonic/Alan Gilbert. What a wonderful work that highlights the eternal cycle of life, where humans and animals intermix and full of sunshine and darkness. I find Janacek's music at once haunting and charming, and always evocative; and certainly not in anyone's shadow.


----------



## Cosmos

The Music and Movies shop at the mall used to have a large classical section, albeit with slim pickings, but since the last time I went there, their classical section has been reduced. Looking through even MORE slim pickings [hindsight: I should have also picked up the Mozart Violin Sonatas CD with Hilary Hahn and Mitsuko Uchida. What was I thinking leaving that one behind??!?!!!], I managed to find a gem that interested me.

Dupre's Symphony for Organ and Orchestra, and Rheinberger's Organ Concerto 1










Half-joking, my friend told me to play it in the car. We only heard the Dupre Symphony, which I was only half listening to but was mesmerized by the few moments I could hear. I don't think I generated any interest in Organ+Orchestra music for my friend. His loss.

Now I'm going back to give the CD my full attention


----------



## pmsummer

*Again, hard to tell.*










MERCY
*Meredith Monk*
Theo Bleckmann, Allison Easter, Katie Geissinger, Ching Gonzalez - vocals
Bohdan Hilash - clarinet, clarinet (bass), clarinet (contrabass) 
John Hollenbeck - bell, bells, bowed vibes, cowbell, cymbals, drums (bass), gong, marimba, melodica, metal percussion, percussion, piano, resonator, triangle, unknown contributor role, vibraphone, vocals, xylophone
Meredith Monk - vocals
Allison Sniffin - piano, synthesizer, viola, violin, vocals

ECM New Series


----------



## Tristan

*Meyerbeer* - Le prophète









Hélas! Never thought I'd be listening to this opera. The way people talk about Meyerbeer, I was expecting something dreadful. I did not find that at all. I really enjoyed this. Sure, I can see how Meyerbeer is no Verdi or Rossini, but doesn't mean I didn't like this opera. The insane story aside, what I liked most was the music (the singing as well). Some parts were a bit overblown in grand opera fashion, but I was finding myself still whistling tunes from this opera after listening to certain parts. The choruses were the best for me. Meyerbeer seems to have been at his best with the choruses. This is a fairly high-quality recording, even if I was listening to it on vinyl. And this recording being the only one I know of, there isn't much to compare to.

But it made me want to hear more Meyerbeer, so I'll be on the lookout


----------



## MrTortoise

Robert Schumann
Piano Concerto in a minor, Op. 54

Edvard Greig
Piano Concert in a minor, Op. 16

Krystian Zimerman, piano
Berlin Philharmonic
Herbert von Karajan, cond.

Nice playing and good recording, Zimerman gets such a magnificent fortissimo sound from the piano in the last movement of the Greig, however 'first choice' for the Schumann still goes to the classic recording done by Serkin and Ormandy with the Philadelphia Orchestra.


----------



## Selby

Helikopter-Streichquartett (Helicopter Quartet) - Karlheinz Stockhausen


----------



## Selby

Sofia Gubaidulina (1931)
The Canticle of the Sun (1997/98)
Nicolas Altstaedt, Māris Sirmais, Riga Chamber Choir, Andrei Pushkarev, Rihards Zalupe, Rostislav Krimer (2012)









Meet St. Francis' God.


----------



## opus55

I have two operas lined up for the late Sunday evening. Puccini is my favorite Italian opera composer (excluding Mozart )


----------



## Pugg

opus55 said:


> I have two operas lined up for the late Sunday evening. Puccini is my favorite Italian opera composer (excluding Mozart )


Excellent taste.:tiphat:


----------



## Pugg

​*Mozart / Beethoven*/ Quintets for Piano and Winds.
_Radu Lupu and friends _


----------



## Pugg

Tristan said:


> *Meyerbeer* - Le prophète
> 
> View attachment 71698
> 
> 
> Hélas! Never thought I'd be listening to this opera. The way people talk about Meyerbeer, I was expecting something dreadful. I did not find that at all. I really enjoyed this. Sure, I can see how Meyerbeer is no Verdi or Rossini, but doesn't mean I didn't like this opera. The insane story aside, what I liked most was the music (the singing as well). Some parts were a bit overblown in grand opera fashion, but I was finding myself still whistling tunes from this opera after listening to certain parts. The choruses were the best for me. Meyerbeer seems to have been at his best with the choruses. This is a fairly high-quality recording, even if I was listening to it on vinyl. And this recording being the only one I know of, there isn't much to compare to.
> 
> But it made me want to hear more Meyerbeer, so I'll be on the lookout


Do try Les Huguenots.



Won't be disappointed :tiphat:


----------



## MrTortoise

Antonio Soler
Fandango and Various Sonatas

Scott Ross, harpsichord

Finally, I have a recording of the Soler 'Fandango', and probably 'the recording'! The sonatas are as wonderful as Scarlatti's and Ross's performance is amazing. Thanks to George O to putting me on the trail to this disc! :tiphat:


----------



## Pugg

​
To whom it concerns 

*Beethoven*: Piano concerto Nr. 1
*Chopin*: Etude Nr. 1-4 / 6 / 11 / 12


----------



## GreenMamba

Luca Francesconi: Cobalt Scarlet. R. Abbado/Orchestra Sinfonica Nazionale della RAI


----------



## Pugg

​*Scarlatti / Joseph Moog
*
Gieseking:Chaconne on a theme by Scarlatti

Scarlatti, D:
Keyboard Sonata K135 in E major
Keyboard Sonata K247 in C sharp minor
Keyboard Sonata K466 in F minor
Keyboard Sonata K87 in B minor
Keyboard Sonata K96 in D major
Keyboard Sonata K70 in B flat major
Keyboard Sonata K380 in E major
Keyboard Sonata K32 in D
Sonata K12 in G minor

arr. Tausig Gigue K523 in G

arr. Friedman Keyboard Sonata K487 in C major

arr. Tausig Pastorale (Sonata K9) in E minor

arr. Tausig Pastorale K446 in D

arr. Friedman Keyboard Sonata K519 in F minor

arr. Tausig


----------



## SeptimalTritone

I just saw Beethoven's Fidelio live at the San Francisco Symphony. It was awesome! Very Beethoven-like.


----------



## schigolch




----------



## SimonNZ

Rautavaara's Piano Concerto No.2 - Laura Mikkola, piano, Eri Klas, cond.


----------



## Vasks

_A potpourri of short pieces by Walton, Delius, Britten, Litolff, Casals, etc on a record entitled "Musical Evenings" with Kostelanetz conducting_


----------



## Pugg

​*Live from Lincoln Centre 
*
_Dame Joan Sutherland/ Luciano Pavarotti/ Marilyn Horne._


----------



## Jeff W

*In which there are all of Beethoven's symphonies*

Good morning TC from gloomy and overcast Albany! Rained yesterday and it looks like rain again today. Oh well! After marathon listening to all of the symphonies of Jean Sibelius last week, I got it in my head that I should do that with Beethoven's symphonies. I had wanted to do a different conductor and orchestra for each symphony, but alas, my collection didn't quite have enough Beethoven in order to do that. Instead, I paired up them excepting the 9th.









Symphonies No. 1 & 2 were from the Bernard Haitink set with the London Symphony Orchestra. I got this set for my birthday a couple of weeks ago and hadn't yet had the chance to give it a listen. My overall impression from the first two symphonies is that this set is a good set but doesn't seem to break any new ground at all. However, I have yet to give the rest a listen so my opinion may change.









Symphonies No. 3 & 4 were from the Christopher Hogwood\Academy of Ancient Music set. I was initially slow to warm to this set but it has become one of my favorites. 'Eroica' is given room to breathe and doesn't feel rushed and the 4th is treated with the utmost attention that this somewhat overlooked symphony deserves.









Symphonies No. 5 & 6 were from the John Eliot Gardiner\Orchestre Révolutionnaire et Romantique set. In the 5th, the speed and fire with which Gardiner gets from the orchestra make the 5th an absolute delight to hear and the 'Pastoral' is very well played too and doesn't feel too fast or rushed.









Symphonies No. 7 & 8 are from the Herbert von Karajan\Berlin Philharmonic 1960s set. Not too much to be said here. I enjoy the Karajan sound as much as the Gardiner and Hogwood HIP style sound. I've never been too picky about whether or not the recording is made in the HIP or non-HIP style. As long as it sounds good and is well played then I'll enjoy it.









Symphony No. 9 is from the Bela Drahos\Nicolaus Esterhazy Sinfonia set that Naxos put out in the 90s, replacing their earlier set that I have not heard. The chorus is the Nicolaus Esterhazy Chorus and the soloists are: Manfred Fink (Tenor), Hasmik Papian (Soprano), Ruxandra Donose (Mezzo Soprano). As I said above, I enjoy many different approaches to Beethoven and this one is no exception. The orchestra and chorus sound (at least to my ears) to be about period size but use modern tuning and instruments. This one is very well played and sung and I feel it to be the highlight of the Drahos\Esterhazy Sinfonia set.

Phew. That was much longer than my usual posts.


----------



## pmsummer

CHAMBER MUSIC
_Sonatas, Trio Sonatas, Quartets_
*Georg Philipp Telemann*
The Amsterdam Baroque Soloists
Ton Koopman - director

Erato


----------



## Orfeo

*Franz Berwald*
Symphony no. III in C major "Sinfonie Singuliere."
Overture to Estrella de Soria.
-The Swedish Radio Symphony Orchestra/Roy Goodman.

*Kurt Atterberg*
Symphonies nos. II & III(*).
-Frankfurt Radio Symphony & Radio-Philharmonic Hannover of NDR(*)/Ari Rasilainen.

*Wilhelm Stenhammar*
Symphony no. II in G minor.
Overture "Excelsior!"
-The Royal Stockholm Philharmonic Orchestra/Paavo Jarvi.

*Erkki Melartin*
Violin Concerto, op. 60.
-John Storgards, violinist.
-The Tampere Philharmonic/Leif Segerstam.

*Toivo Kuula*
Concert Suite "Son of a Slave."
South Ostrobothnian Suite, no. II, op. 20.
-The BBC Concert Orchestra/Martyn Brabbins.


----------



## Pugg

​*Rossini : Arias* 
_Lucia Valentini Terrani_
Beautiful voice :tiphat:


----------



## Selby

earlier:
Steve Roach (1955)
Streams and Currents (2002)









finishing:
Arvo Pärt (1935)
Alina (1999)
Spiegel Im Spiegel, for cello and piano (1978) (Schwalke, Malter)
Für Alina, for piano (1976) (Malter)









currently:
Franz Schubert (1797-1828)
Piano Sonata (No. 21) in B-flat major, D. 960 (1828)
Alfred Brendel (1988)









next:
Sofia Gubaidulina (1931)
The Lyre of Orpheus (2006) for violin, percussion and string orch 
Gidon Kremer, Marta Sudraba, Kremerata Baltica









Philippe Manoury (1952)
Sonus ex machin: Pluton, for Midi piano and electronics (1988)
Ilmo Ranta (1998)


----------



## Albert7

Curses! How did you ever get such perfect lighting on vinyl. My photos are lousy in comparison! 



pmsummer said:


> CHAMBER MUSIC
> _Sonatas, Trio Sonatas, Quartets_
> *Georg Philipp Telemann*
> The Amsterdam Baroque Soloists
> Ton Koopman - director
> 
> Erato


----------



## Tsaraslondon

This is an interesting and varied recital from Dawn Upshaw, some of which (the Ravel and Delage) I already knew; the rest completely unknown to me (thank you to whoever it was posted it a few days ago).

Falla: Pysche
Ravel: Trois Poeme de Stephane Mallarme
Stravinsky: Two Poems of Konstantin Bal'mont
Three Japanese Lyrics
Earl Kim: Where grief slumbers
Delage: Quatre Poemes hindous

Lovely performances from Dawn Upshaw and her colleagues.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Tristan said:


> *Meyerbeer* - Le prophète
> 
> View attachment 71698
> 
> 
> Hélas! Never thought I'd be listening to this opera. The way people talk about Meyerbeer, I was expecting something dreadful. I did not find that at all. I really enjoyed this. Sure, I can see how Meyerbeer is no Verdi or Rossini, but doesn't mean I didn't like this opera. The insane story aside, what I liked most was the music (the singing as well). Some parts were a bit overblown in grand opera fashion, but I was finding myself still whistling tunes from this opera after listening to certain parts. The choruses were the best for me. Meyerbeer seems to have been at his best with the choruses. This is a fairly high-quality recording, even if I was listening to it on vinyl. And this recording being the only one I know of, there isn't much to compare to.
> 
> But it made me want to hear more Meyerbeer, so I'll be on the lookout


I used to have this on LP. It's a very good performance of an ok opera. However, when I got rid of all my LPs I can't say it ever occurred to me to replace it on CD. I find Meyerbeer very competent, but rarely inspired, I'm afraid.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

EDaddy said:


> http://postimage.org/
> 
> ...and now on to Mahler Das Lied Von Der Erde: Maureen Forrester, Richard Lewis; Fritz Reiner conducting the Chicago Symphony Orchestra.
> 
> Never heard this version before; the only version I have in my collection previous to this is Klemperer's classic with Fritz Wunderlich/Christa Ludwig/Philharmonia Orchestra/New Philharmonia Orchestra and it's a tough one to beat.


I love Wunderlich's singing on this recording, but do try Kubelik's live account. The emotional impact of Dame Janet's _Abschied_ is absolutely shattering, her response to music and text so inward, so deeply felt. Ludwig, excellent though she is, is generalised in comparison. I've heard a lot of recordings of this wonderful cycle, and it just wipes the board.


----------



## pmsummer

PSALMS OF REPENTANCE
*Alfred Schnittke*
Swedish Radio Choir
Tönu Kaljuste - director

ECM New Series


----------



## Selby

Albert7 said:


> Curses! How did you ever get such perfect lighting on vinyl. My photos are lousy in comparison!


Pretty sure that's a CD insert, I see a staple at the side.


----------



## Morimur

*Rahul Sharma - (2002) Music of the Himalayas*


----------



## Pugg

​
*Manuel de Falla/ Granados/ Albeniz .*
_Leontyne Price/ Reiner._


----------



## pmsummer

Albert7 said:


> Curses! How did you ever get such perfect lighting on vinyl. My photos are lousy in comparison!












Thank you. I keep a camera permanently set up, with good available light (although this is a southerly exposure). No flash, no shake. Part on an on-going 'documentation' project.


----------



## pmsummer

Selby said:


> Pretty sure that's a CD insert, I see a staple at the side.


Yep. I've grown too lazy to play much of my vinyl. Results (photographic) are the same, and I won't 'byte' on the analog vs. digital wars.


----------



## pmsummer

EIN HELDENLEBEN
*Richard Strauss*
Chicago Symphony Orchestra
Fritz Reiner - conductor

RCA Red Seal 
.5 Series

A half-speed Re-master of the 1954 recording.


----------



## EDaddy

http://postimage.org/

Back to the treasure trove...


----------



## jim prideaux

Boulez conducting the Chicago Symphony Orchestra in performances of the Op 12 Orchestral Pieces and the Concerto for Orchestra.....


----------



## pmsummer

STRATAS SINGS WEILL
*Teresa Stratas*
Y Chamber orchestra
Gerard Schwarz - conductor

Nonesuch


----------



## Heliogabo

EDaddy said:


> http://postimage.org/
> 
> Back to the treasure trove...


Who plays cello here?


----------



## Guest

Still one of my favorite recordings of the piece.


----------



## Mahlerian

Schoenberg: Wind Quintet
Phoenix Ensemble









This has to be the best version of this piece I've heard. Amazing.

Janacek: Mladi (for wind sextet)
Sebastian Bell, Janet Craxton, Antony Pay, Michael Harris, Martin Gatt, Phillip Eastop


----------



## maestro267

*Herbert Howells*: Missa Sabrinensis
Soloists (SATB)/London Symphony Chorus & Orchestra/Rozhdestvensky


----------



## Selby

Frederic Rzewski (1938)
Pocket Sinfonie (2000)
Eighth Blackbird (2005)









Familiar mostly with his piano works, this is a different side of Rzewski for me. I'm intrigued; I'm enjoying it. That's about all I can say for now.


----------



## Selby

Mahlerian said:


> Schoenberg: Wind Quintet
> Phoenix Ensemble
> 
> This has to be the best version of this piece I've heard. Amazing.
> 
> Janacek: Mladi (for wind sextet)
> Sebastian Bell, Janet Craxton, Antony Pay, Michael Harris, Martin Gatt, Phillip Eastop


I want both of those. Thanks for bringing them to my attention. How is the Janacek mass on that collection?


----------



## AClockworkOrange

Last Night, just one album after work before turning in:

*Ernó Dohnányi - Piano Concertos No. 1 & 2*
Marton Roscoe, Fedor Glushchenko & the BBC Scottish Symphony Orchestra

Continuing my Piano driven listening so far tonight:

*Rachmaninov- Piano Concerto No. 2 & 6 Preludes*
Sviatoslav Richter & Warsaw National Philharmonic


----------



## ptr

*Martin Herchenröder* - Linien aus Nachtlicht - Organ Works (NEOS 11504)










Hans Davidsson / Martin Herchenröder / Christian Schmitt, Organ

/ptr


----------



## ptr

*Matthias Pintscher* - Solo and Ensemble Works (NEOS 11302)










Ernesto Molinari bass clarinet; Sylvia Nopper, soprano; Basler Madrigalisten & Ensemble Contrechamps u. Matthias Pintscher

/ptr


----------



## Mahlerian

Selby said:


> I want both of those. Thanks for bringing them to my attention. How is the Janacek mass on that collection?


Actually, I don't (yet) own either disc; I was streaming the tracks through Spotify, so I'm sorry to say I can't comment on Chailly's recording of the Glagolitic Mass.


----------



## pmsummer

A LONDON SYMPHONY
_Original 1913 version of Symphony No. 2_
*Ralph Vaughan Williams*
THE BANKS OF GREEN WILLOW
*George Butterworth*
London Symphony Orchestra
Richard Hickox - conductor

Chandos


----------



## elgar's ghost

Continuing with Haydn - symphonies 82-87:


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

F. J. Haydn - Symphony No. 103 in E-Flat Major, 'Drumroll'; Symphony No. 104 in D Major, 'London' (Roger Norrington; London Classical Players).









Norrington just has a blast with these symphonies. Hip-styled, transparent and light, and YET, extremely explosive when these symphonies have to be, sometimes even 'outromanticising' the romantic-style Haydn interpretations. The drums thunder, the trumpets and horns pierce the air with authority, the rest of the winds come through wonderfully and added to this are the dynamics - Norrington knows how to gradually raise the instruments to a forte, thus 'surprising' the listener, which shows his attention to Haydn's compositional style. Excellent recordings, highly recommended.


----------



## Cosmos

Two fun concertos to help me get through the Monday blues at work:

Prokofiev's Violin Concerto no. 2 in g minor










Poulenc's 2 Piano Concerto in d minor


----------



## pmsummer

LOCKERBIE MEMORIAL CONCERT
_Westminster Cathedral, December 21, 1998_
*Gavin Bryars, Antoine Busnois, Henry Purcell, Nicolas Gombert, John Jenkins*
Hilliard Ensemble - vocal ensemble
Fretwork - string ensemble
Gavin Bryars - double bass

GB Records


----------



## Eramirez156

*Sibelius: Symphony no. 1*









_Victor de Sabata_
_New York Philharmonic_

recorded live March 5, 1950


----------



## Selby

Johann Sebastian Bach (1685-1750)

Anne-Sophie Mutter, violin and cond.; Trondheim Soloists

Violin Concerto in A minor, BWV 1041 (1717-23) 
&
Violin Concerto in E major, BWV 1042 (1720)

I'm hardly a Bach enthusiast but these concertos never fail to please.


----------



## SimonNZ

Friedrich Ludwig Æmilius Kunzen's Holger Danske - Thomas Dausgaard, cond.


----------



## Vronsky

*Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart -- Requiem*









Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart, Berliner Philharmoniker, Claudio Abbado (Conductor) -- Requiem


----------



## Alfacharger

Currently enjoying my latest purchase at the used cd store. Somebody unloaded their opera collection. I just had to grab this.


----------



## Guest

Excellent playing, but the sound is a little less clear than on the other two late sonata discs.


----------



## SimonNZ

"Le Manuscript du Puy" - Ensemble Gilles Binchois


----------



## Sid James

Past week its been these:

*Gershwin and Friends*
_Rhapsody in Blue _- with the composer on piano roll
_Songs and medleys_ - sung by Sarah Vaughan with her jazz trio
- Live recording with LA Phil./Michael Tilson-Thomas, piano & cond. - CBS

*Beethoven* _Piano Concerto #3 & Choral Fantasy_
- Daniel Barenboim/Vienna State Opera Orch./Vienna Academy Choir/Laszlo Somogyi - Millennium Classics

*George Crumb*
_Songs, Drones and Refrains of Death_ (w. Nicholas Isherwood, baritone)
_Quest _ (w. Alexander Swete, guitar)
- Ensemble New Art/Fuat Kent - Naxos

Feature disc:

*Revueltas*

_Sensemayá_ (Tone Poem)

_La noche de los Mayas_ (Film score, arr. Limantour)

_La Coronela _ (Ballet, orch. Moncada; Film score, arr. Limantour)

- Aguascalientes SO, Mexico/Enrique Barrios - Naxos










*Silvestre Revueltas*, along with Carlos Chavez, was the leading composer in Mexico during the early 20th century. His music presents colourful pictures of Mexico, evoking its ancient culture as well as the street life and festivals of the cities and towns. Hypnotic and propulsive rhythms are combined with more static episodes, suggesting a sense of mystery and foreboding. Some of the tunes are reminiscent of the now clichéd Speedy Gonzales cartoons.

Revueltas' music fits in to the nationalist revolutionary movement in the arts known as _Mexicanidad_. Parallels have been drawn between what was going on in music and visual arts, namely the murals of Orozco, Siqueiros and Rivera. He was prolific in tone poems and film music, genres that display his flair for the monumental and epic.

Revueltas was trained in Mexico as well as the USA. Stravinsky's _Rite of Spring_ influenced him, and Chavez appointed him as his assistant in leading the Mexico Symphony Orchestra. He took part in the Spanish Civil War and died at forty-one of pneumonia. The pieces on this disc include two arranged by Limantour, done in the 1960's which was a period of revival for Revueltas' music.


----------



## Balthazar

*Janáček ~ String Quartet No. 1, "Kreutzer Sonata."* Pavel Haas Quartet. More Janáček after enjoying his piano music yesterday. I don't remember enjoying these string quartets so much in the past. They are riveting! This first quartet was inspired by Leo Tolstoy's novella _The Kreutzer Sonata_, which was initially banned in both Russia and the U.S. for immorality.

*Janáček ~ String Quartet No. 2, "Intimate Letters."* Pavel Haas Quartet again. Fantastic sound on both of these recordings.

*Schumann ~ Piano Sonata No. 2 in G minor, Op. 22*. Mitsuko Uchida at the keyboard.


----------



## KirbyH

To and from work today:

Nachstuck from "Der Ferne Klang" (Vassily Sinaisky/BBC Phil)

Strauss - Don Juan (Sawallisch/Philadelphia Orchestra)

And tonight, Stoki's Phase 4 reading of Beethoven 7th - talk about a different animal from Kleiber/Karajan!


----------



## SimonNZ

David Lang's Child - Carlo Bocadoro, cond.

at first I thought the store must have given me a disc for a Philip Glass soundtrack by mistake


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

A Mozart and Beethoven day.


----------



## Pugg

*Grieg*: Piano Concerto And Favorite Encores
_Arthur Rubinstein_, Alfred Wallenstein and Orchestra


----------



## Heliogabo

*Pierre Boulez*
_Le marteau sans maître_
Hilary Summers
Ensemble Intercontemporain
Pierre Boulez


----------



## KenOC

On the radio: Sibelius's 2nd Symphony, São Paulo Symphony Orchestra conducted by the late Frank Shipway. This is an astonishingly dramatic rendition, like no other I've heard. Unfortunately, it's not commercially available -- the playlist on KUSC simply says "private recording".

So, no cover picture. But if you somehow run into this, get it!


----------



## EDaddy

http://postimage.org/

Been a long day. It's 11:30pm; just got home. Winding it down with some Chopin Ballades performed by Master Rubin. Ahhhhh... yes.


----------



## Pugg

​*Mozart ; piano concertos 16& 19*
_Géza Anda _


----------



## Itullian

Wagner, Furty, Live


----------



## SimonNZ

Lachenmann's Kontrakadenz - Michael Gielen, cond.


----------



## tortkis

1000: A Mass for the End of Time - Anonymous 4 (Harmonia Mundi)









Ascension Mass transcribed from Aquitainian manuscripts and Winchester Troper in the 10th century.


----------



## Pugg

*Bruckner : Symphony No. 9*
Bernard Haitink .


----------



## SimonNZ

Oliveros' To Valerie Solanas And Marilyn Monroe - Hope College Ensemble


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Jon Vickers's first (and only, I think) recital record, and a great reminder of his qualities in Italian opera, his superb legato and wonderful mezzo voce. Recorded in 1961, at about the same time as his first recording of *Otello* with Serafin, even then he was already the thinking artist, always completely inside the music.


----------



## tortkis

David Lang: Love Fail - Anonymous 4 (Cantaloupe)








love fail (2012) SSAA playing simple percussion instruments

Fascinating work, beautiful performance.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

It's a beautiful summer morning here in London, and I'm listening to Mackerras's blithely elegant and joyful recording of Schubert's sunny 5th Symphony.


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

Frédéric Chopin - Scherzo No. 1 in B minor, Op. 20 (Bernd Glemser).









Very graceful and nuanced playing by Glemser.


----------



## Scififan

Spohr: Nonet in F major, Op 31 and Octet E Major, Op 32 played by The Gaudier Ensemble.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Rossini: Sonatas for strings*

_I Musici _


----------



## hombre777

Richard Strauss " Burleske For Piano And Orchestra "


----------



## Pugg

​
*Beethoven : String quartets *
Op.74/Op.132

_Alban Berg Quartett_


----------



## elgar's ghost

Haydn has his hooks into me at the moment - more symphonies plus the cello concertos and the choral version of SLW:


----------



## pmsummer

SEI SONATE Ò PARTITE
*August Kühnel*
Consort Les Voix Humaines

ATMA Classique


----------



## Vasks

_Noel Lee does a fine job on playing piano pieces by Bartok on this Nonesuch LP_


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Sylvia McNair sings delectably in the florid soprano music, but is it wrong for me to want something a little more thrilling? As it is, it's Gardiner's Monteverdi Choir who provide the thrills.


----------



## Pugg

​On this wonderful , very warm day:
*Rossini : Overtures*
_Riccardo Muti _


----------



## D Smith

Chopin: Polanaises - Pollini. This recording is still the one to beat. Pollini brings the power and declamation that these pieces call for, along with his superb technique. My only reservation is with the sound. The piano is very close and in the loud passages can sound harsh. Recommended though for the performance.


----------



## Guest

This set arrived today. The playing is great, of course, and while the sound is clear, it is also extremely dry and etched. Does anyone know what the "World Series" means? Are they re-issues?


----------



## deprofundis

Im lisening to Carlo Gesualdo complete madrigals 1-7 box on naxos,Im at book 1 i will document my lisening to every madrigals et made soon, this is my first lisen.I consider it full of life and full of light these madrigals these are gems of renaissance.


----------



## Albert7

Tonight's listening gig. Very exciting stuff!


----------



## tortkis

Walter Piston (1894-1976): String Quartets Nos. 1, 3 & 5 - Harlem Quartet (Naxos)








String Quartet No. 1 (1933)
String Quartet No. 3 (1947)
String Quartet No. 5 (1962)

crisp, lively, non-sentimental. I like these works very much.


----------



## Pugg

Saint-Saens: "Piano Concerto No. 4 in C minor, Op.44"
[Soloist] Robert Casadesus (P), the New York Philharmonic (New York October 30, 1961)
Saint-Saens: "Introduction and Rondo Capriccioso in A minor Op.28"
[Soloist] Zino Francescatti (Vn), the New York Philharmonic (New York January 6, 1964)
Debussy: " Rhapsody for Clarinet and Orchestra"
[Soloist] Stanley Drucker (Cl), the New York Philharmonic (October 16, 1961 New York, Manhattan Center)
Debussy: "Rhapsody for Saxophone and Orchestra"
[Soloist] Sigurd Rascher (Sax), the New York Philharmonic (October 16, 1961 New York, Manhattan Center)
Faure: "Ballade in F-sharp major Op.19"
[Soloist] Robert Casadesus (P), the New York Philharmonic (October 30, 1962 New York, Manhattan Center)


----------



## KenOC

Eduard Tubin: Suite on Estonian Dances for Violin and Orchestra. Gothenburg Symphony Orchestra, Neeme Jarvi conducting, Mark Lubotsky Violin. Good stuff, I'm getting to know Tubin better.


----------



## Pugg

​*Ravel & Fauré; Jeux*
_Arthur & Lucas Jussen _


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Often when classical singers try musical theatre or more popular fare, they sound out of their element. Not so Dawn Upshaw, who sounds as at home in Sondheim as she does in Ravel.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Bach: Piano concertos *
_Alexandre Tharaud _


----------



## ptr

*Bernhard Lang* - Differenz / Wiederholung 2 (Kairos 0012112KAI)










Salome Kammer vocals / Risgar Koshnaw vocals / Todd vocals Rap / Robert Lepenik e-guitar / Dimitrios Polisoidis e-violin / Wolfgang Musil sound-projection; Klangforum Wien u. Sylvain Cambreling

*Helmut Lachenmann* - Schreiben & Double (Grido II) (Kairos 0013342KAI)










WDR Sinfonieorchester Köln & EXPERIMENTALSTUDIO des SWR & Lucerne Festival Academy Ensemble u. Sylvain Cambreling & Matthias Hermann

*Peter Eötvös* - Chinese Opera, Shadows, Steine (Kairos 0012082KAI)










Klangforum Wien u. Peter Eötvös

/ptr


----------



## Eramirez156

*Faust (abridged)
Charles Gounod *









_ Faust - René Lapelletrie
Méphistophélès - José Beckmans
Marguerite - Germaine Martinelli
Valentin - Charles Cambon
Siébel - Bernadette Lemichel de Roy
Marthe - Mme. Nidoc
Wagner - Michel Cozette_

_Albert Wolff 
L'Orchestre des Concerts Lamoureux_

_recorded 1930_

Polydor 95386-90 (5x78s)


----------



## Pugg

​*Vaughan Williams : A Sea Symphony.*
_Lott/ Summers / Bernard Haitink

_


----------



## pmsummer

DONNERSÖHNE
_Music for Saint James the Apostle
Codex Calixtinus, Santiago de Compostela, 12th century_
*Sequentia*

Deutsche Harmonia Mundi - WDR


----------



## Vasks

_The Julliard String Quartet plays Berg & Webern on a 1961 RCA recording_


----------



## elgar's ghost

...and more Haydn...


----------



## pmsummer

TRIPLICITÉ
_1350-1450_
*Zorgina* vocal ensemble

Raum Klang


----------



## hombre777

Johann Sebastian Bach. Cantatas BWV 103,104,105 & Motets - Jesu, meine Freude , BWV 227


----------



## Pugg

*Donizetti/ Verdi : Aria's *
*Elena Souliotis*


----------



## George O

György Ligeti (1923-2006)

Scenes and Interludes from "Le grand macabre"

Inga Nielsen, soprano
Olive Fredericks, mezzosoprano
Peter Haage, tenor
Dieter Weller, baritone
Chor und Orchester des Dänischen Rundfunks / Elgar Howarth

on Wergo (W. Germany), from 1980
recorded live 19 January 1979


----------



## Mahlerian

Haydn: The Creation
Judith Raskin, Alexander Young, Camerata Singers, New York Philharmonic, cond. Bernstein









Mahler: Symphony No. 1 in D
London Philharmonic Orchestra, cond. Tennstedt









Stravinsky: Canticum Sacrum; Introitus; A Sermon, A Narrative, and A Prayer; Anthem; Threni
Schola Cantorum etc., Columbia Symphony Orchestra etc., cond. Stravinsky


----------



## EDaddy

http://postimage.org/

Stravinsky: Pétrouchka - Pierre Monteux: Boston Symphony Orchestra

Crazy as it may sound, this is my first time hearing this piece all the way through. I've only heard it in bits and pieces before today.

(Glad the site is back up and running)


----------



## Orfeo

*The Masters of the Russian String Quartet*

*Pyotr Illyich Tchaikovsky*
String Quartets II & III.
Souvenir de Florence.
-The Borodin String Quartet (plus Yuri Yurov, viola & Mikhail Milman, cello).

*Alexander Porfiryevich Borodin*
String Quartets I & II.
-The Borodin String Quartet.

*Alexander Konstantinovich Glazunov*
String Quartet III "Slavonic."
Suite for String Quartet.
-The Shostakovich String Quartet.

*Nikolay Yakovlevich Myaskovsky*
String Quartets II & X.
-The Taneyev String Quartet.


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1987 - '90.


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 2001, 1987.


----------



## Vaneyes

Selby said:


> Johann Sebastian Bach (1685-1750)
> 
> Anne-Sophie Mutter, violin and cond.; Trondheim Soloists
> 
> Violin Concerto in A minor, BWV 1041 (1717-23)
> &
> Violin Concerto in E major, BWV 1042 (1720)
> 
> I'm hardly a Bach enthusiast but these concertos never fail to please.
> 
> View attachment 71727


Essential album. :tiphat:


----------



## jim prideaux

now that I can get back onto TC I can happily announce the arrival and first listen to Myung Whun Chung's recording of Nielsen 2nd with the Gothenburg S.O.-I think I 'only' have approx. six or seven alternate recordings of this great work but it was second hand, the Chung BIS recordings of Nielsen are 'bang on' and I will be attending a Prom in August that features this particular symphony.......


----------



## Vaneyes

Heliogabo said:


> {Re Reiner R. Strauss DQ & DJ}Who plays cello here?


Antonio Janigro. Just okay, marred by poor sound. 'Tis a competitive field, choose elsewhere. For spontaneity, du Pre/Philharmonia/Boult rehearsal (EMI rec. 1968, missing a few beginning notes). Fournier/BPO/HvK (DG Originals rec. 1965). :tiphat:


----------



## Vaneyes

pmsummer said:


> Yep. I've grown too lazy to play much of *my vinyl*. Results (photographic) are the same, and I won't 'byte' on the analog vs. digital wars.


This just in! 

http://www.sandiegouniontribune.com/news/2015/jun/22/hillcrest-building-collapses-vinyl-records/


----------



## jim prideaux

Rangstrom-3rd and 4th Symphonies performed by Jurowski and the Norrkoping S.O........very cinematic 'expressionsist' works that seem to possess a rather disconcerting 'vibe'


----------



## Vaneyes

pmsummer said:


> Thank you. I keep a camera permanently set up, with good available light (although this is a southerly exposure). No flash, no shake. Part on an on-going 'documentation' project.


----------



## Vaneyes

opus55 said:


> Puccini - La Rondine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Late summer night opera


Is that couple on again? Jus' askin'.


----------



## Vaneyes

EDaddy said:


> *What do you consider early Mozart? *If you don't mind indulging my curiosity.


Up to about 6 years old.


----------



## schigolch




----------



## gardibolt

Mozart Requiem with Peter Schreier and Staatskapelle Dresden.


----------



## jim prideaux

Tubin-Symphonies 4 (the aptly titled 'Sinfonia Lirica') and 9 and 'Toccata',performed by Jarvi and the Gothenburg S.O./Musikselskabet Harmonien Bergen......


----------



## Orfeo

jim prideaux said:


> Rangstrom-3rd and 4th Symphonies performed by Jurowski and the Norrkoping S.O........very cinematic 'expressionsist' works that seem to possess a rather disconcerting 'vibe'


His over scoring sort of ruins it for me (and not helped by a certain lack of keen development and argument). By I do remember some of the attractive ideas they contain. I should revisit them soon. Thanks for the mention Jim.
:tiphat:


----------



## senza sordino

Handel Concerto Grossi
View attachment 71774


Strauss and Respighi violin sonatas
View attachment 71775


Shostakovich violin sonata, Stravinsky Dithyramb from Duo concertante, Schnittke sonata no 1 for violin and piano
View attachment 71776


Rodrigo Concierto de Aranjuez, Fantasie para Gentilhombre, Walton Five Bagatelles for guitar and orchestra
View attachment 71777


----------



## SimonNZ

"Civitas Lipsiarum: Early Music from Leipzig" - Norbert Schuster, cond.


----------



## EDaddy

http://postimage.org/

Tchaikovsky: Symphony #6 In B Minor, Op. 74, "Pathétique" - 4. Finale: Adagio Lamentoso, Andante
Pierre Monteux: Boston Symphony Orchestra


----------



## pmsummer

IKON OF LIGHT
*John Tavener*
The Sixteen
Members of The Duke Quartet
Harry Christophers, director

Collins


----------



## Manxfeeder

Handel, Water Music.


----------



## Blancrocher

Zimerman in solo piano works and (with Ozawa) concertos by Liszt. A wonderful pair of recordings--and there's some interesting information in the liner notes about the personal traumas and perfectionism lying behind them.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Vaneyes said:


> This just in!
> 
> http://www.sandiegouniontribune.com/news/2015/jun/22/hillcrest-building-collapses-vinyl-records/


Must have been the Heavy Metal section...


----------



## TurnaboutVox

*Schumann* - some obscure and some well known

*Piano Sonata in G major, Op. 118/1
Piano Sonata in D major, Op. 118/2
Birthday album for Marie 
Album fur die Jugend (Album for the Young), Op. 68: Supplement: Anh. No. 20
Piano Sonata in C major, Op. 118, No. 3*
Florian Uhlig [Haenssler Classics, 2013]










*Kinderszenen Op. 15*
Finghin Collins (Piano) [Claves 2006]










*4 Studies for Pedal piano, Op. 56
Skizzen und Fragmente *(Dresdner Taschennotizbuch)
Tobias Koch (Pianoforte) [Genuin, 2010]










*Piano Variations on Themes of Beethoven, WoO 31
Sehnsuchtswalzer Variationen: Scènes musicales sur un thème connu de Fr. Schubert*
Andreas Boyde (Piano) [Athene, 2000]


----------



## Eramirez156

_*Donizetti's Poliuto*_









From Glyndebourne on BBC 3 on demand

http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/b05zgkwc


----------



## Albert7

First classical album heard using the MH40's. Heard this album of disc one (out of 80) twice.










Disc 1: Glenn Gould
The Goldberg Variations (1956)

Notes to come in other thread but holy s*** the new pair of headphones makes this mono-recorded album sound like 10 feet away from the genius.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Oh my flippin' galoshes...










 !!!!!!!

It's not typical for a performance to make me wanna yell out profanities from just how FLIPPIN' good this recording is. THIS is Russian music. And THIS is HOW TO DO IT.

FLIP FLIP FLIP FLIP

I'm gonna be whining incessantly all night long, pining away to the music from the other side of Heaven...


----------



## pmsummer

REMEDE DE FORTUNE
*Guillaume de Machaut*
Ensemble PAN

New Albion


----------



## EDaddy

http://postimage.org/

BAX: Symphony No. 4 / Nympholept
Royal Scottish National Orchestra - David Lloyd-Jones

First listen.


----------



## brotagonist

I'm getting close to finishing off the Haydn String Quartets set performed by the Amadeus Quartet.









SQs, Op. 71

With 7 discs, this set is overwhelming, so I wonder how familiar they will sound next time around  but I'm starting to feel more at home with them.


----------



## Balthazar

*Schumann ~ "Zwickau" Symphony in G minor, WoO 29*. Gardiner leads the ORR in the first two movements of Schumann's earliest but uncompleted attempt at a symphony.

*Schumann ~ Impromptus on a Theme by Clara Wieck, Op. 5*. Ian Hobson on piano. The title is a bit of a flattering misnomer. Schumann had originally come up with the theme which Clara then borrowed for one of her own compositions. Schumann dedicated these Impromptus to Frederick Wieck, his former teacher and future father-in-law, for his birthday. Ascribing the theme to his daughter probably seemed a politic move.

*Matthias Pintscher ~ A Twilight's Song*. Marisol Montalvo solos backed by the composer leading the International Contemporary Ensemble.


----------



## SeptimalTritone

Beethoven's Harp and Serioso Quartets, from the Quartetto Italiano's Beethoven Middle Quartets. I love these, especially the mystical Harp quartet!!!


----------



## Vaneyes

For *Satie* death day (1925).


----------



## Vaneyes

elgars ghost said:


> Must have been the Heavy Metal section...


Last straw was "The Weight" by The Band.


----------



## Balthazar

For Canada Day:










*André Mathieu (1929-1968)*

*Trio for violin, cello, and piano

Quintet for piano and string quartet*

Alain Lefèvre on piano with David Lefèvre on violin and the Quatuor Alcan


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mendelssohn*: Sextet, op.110 & *Borodin*: Quintet in C minor
+ Berwald Septet

WIENER OKTETT / Walter Panhoffer (piano) (1968)


----------



## SONNET CLV

Finally got round to listening to my latest acquisition in Hyperion's ongoing THE ROMANTIC CELLO CONCERTO series -- Volume 6 featuring the two concertos of Henry Vieuxtemps (No. 1 in A minor Op.46; No. 2 in B minor Op.50) and two works for cello and orchestra by Vieuxtemps's student Eugène Ysaÿe (Méditation in B minor 'Poème' Op 16; Sérénade in A major Op 22).









Both Vieuxtemps concertos are relatively late works, composed in the final decade of his life and contemporaneous with the Violin Concertos 6, 7, and the unfinished 8. (Vieuxtemps died in 1881, aged 61.) They exude maturity and depth of expression. I was pleasantly surprised, especially at the quality of the A minor Concerto which wow-ed me from start to finish. Both concertos were splendid listens, and though the B minor may be the more substantial work of the two, I don't always prefer the substantial to something that is immediate, dynamic, fiery, albeit less substantial. Or it may have been that I was so impressed by the First Concerto that my attention waned while listening to the Second. Still, both of these are "finds" and if you like Romantic era melody and classical structure in your music, these fill the bill nicely. Great additions to both the Hyperion catalog and my own record shelves.

By the way, the two shorter Ysaÿe pieces were equally pleasing, alone worth the price of this CD. They too are of the lyrical Romantic world, though one might hear shades of Richard Strauss and the late Romantics in these works composed both circa 1910.

If you haven't yet plunged into the Hyperion Romantic Cello Concerto series, there is no finer disc in the collection thus far to begin with than this volume, no. 6, which follows some very fine works including the cello concertos of Camille Saint-Saëns (Vol. 5) and that of Robert Schumann (Vol. 2). These works by Vieuxtemps and Ysaÿe will likely be unfamiliar to even those who know the Saint-Saëns and Schumann works well, and probably even to those greatly familiar with Vieuxtemps' violin concertos.

Music well worth giving a listen to. I can't wait to revisit this disc, soon. In fact, I've just pressed play on my SONY CD deck remote, cueing up track 4 for a second listen to that Second Concerto. Bye now.


----------



## EDaddy

http://postimage.org/

Winding it down with this monumental performance. Rubinstein was such a towering inferno. Wow.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Natalie Dessay* ; _Italian opera arias _


----------



## Heliogabo

*Igor Stravinsky*
_Symphony in three movements
Symphony of Psalms
Symphony in C_
Berliner Philarmoniker
Sir Simon Rattle


----------



## tortkis

Lois V Vierk: Words Fail Me (New World Records, 2015)








To Stare Astonished at the Sea (1994) for piano
Demon Star (1996) for cello and marimba
Timberline (1991) for fute, clarinet, bassoon, viola, bass, piano, and percussion
Words Fail Me (2005) for cello and piano

Her music is very strange and unique - a lot of glissandi, repetition of simplistic rhythm patterns, which causes a hypnotic effect - resembling no other music. She studied Gagaku for ten years, but I don't hear a direct influence of it on her music, probably except for the usage of glissandi. I have been looking forward to this new recording. It is quite interesting.


----------



## SimonNZ

Einar Englund's The Great Wall Of China - Eri Klas, cond.


----------



## KenOC

On the radio: Shostakovich Symphony No 6, Petrenko with the Royal Liverpool PO. A fine redition of a symphony with a gloomy opening movement. But then things perk up!


----------



## jim prideaux

on a very warm summers morning drove to 'place of employment' listening to Zinman and the Tonhalle Zurich performing Schumann 3rd-on arrival at work I am now preparing for the day with Bernstein and the VPO performing the same work 'live' on YT.........in three weeks time crossing southern Germany in a car I fully intend to have Schumann as the soundtrack! (oh sorry if there are any purists out there who see this as some cheapening of great art-but they will be the least of my worries when I try to convince my friends that this will be a good idea)...............


----------



## jim prideaux

SONNET CLV said:


> Finally got round to listening to my latest acquisition in Hyperion's ongoing THE ROMANTIC CELLO CONCERTO series -- Volume 6 featuring the two concertos of Henry Vieuxtemps (No. 1 in A minor Op.46; No. 2 in B minor Op.50) and two works for cello and orchestra by Vieuxtemps's student Eugène Ysaÿe (Méditation in B minor 'Poème' Op 16; Sérénade in A major Op 22).
> 
> View attachment 71782
> 
> 
> Both Vieuxtemps concertos are relatively late works, composed in the final decade of his life and contemporaneous with the Violin Concertos 6, 7, and the unfinished 8. (Vieuxtemps died in 1881, aged 61.) They exude maturity and depth of expression. I was pleasantly surprised, especially at the quality of the A minor Concerto which wow-ed me from start to finish. Both concertos were splendid listens, and though the B minor may be the more substantial work of the two, I don't always prefer the substantial to something that is immediate, dynamic, fiery, albeit less substantial. Or it may have been that I was so impressed by the First Concerto that my attention waned while listening to the Second. Still, both of these are "finds" and if you like Romantic era melody and classical structure in your music, these fill the bill nicely. Great additions to both the Hyperion catalog and my own record shelves.
> 
> By the way, the two shorter Ysaÿe pieces were equally pleasing, alone worth the price of this CD. They too are of the lyrical Romantic world, though one might hear shades of Richard Strauss and the late Romantics in these works composed both circa 1910.
> 
> If you haven't yet plunged into the Hyperion Romantic Cello Concerto series, there is no finer disc in the collection thus far to begin with than this volume, no. 6, which follows some very fine works including the cello concertos of Camille Saint-Saëns (Vol. 5) and that of Robert Schumann (Vol. 2). These works by Vieuxtemps and Ysaÿe will likely be unfamiliar to even those who know the Saint-Saëns and Schumann works well, and probably even to those greatly familiar with Vieuxtemps' violin concertos.
> 
> Music well worth giving a listen to. I can't wait to revisit this disc, soon. In fact, I've just pressed play on my SONY CD deck remote, cueing up track 4 for a second listen to that Second Concerto. Bye now.


earlier in the week some criticisms were 'voiced' about how some posts amounted to a CD cover-this is the kind of post I personally want to read because it gives me ideas for future listening AND at this time of the day distracts me from work!


----------



## SimonNZ

Martinů's Špalíček - Frantisek Jilek, cond.

I'd previously only heard Charles Mackerras' recording of the orchestral suite of this. Hearing now the full ballet score with the very "Folk" Czech vocal accompaniment is a revelation.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Liszt : Orchestral works ;Karajan *
_Mazeppa/Hungarian Rhapsody No. 02/ Tasso./ Hungarian Rhapsody 4 _


----------



## elgar's ghost

More Haydn last night and this morning -

Masses 3, 7, 9, 10 and 11 (plus a handful of shorter liturgical works including the Te Deum of c. 1799), the op. 74 quartets and a disc of some of the later piano sonatas plus the 'piccolo' variations:


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

F. J. Haydn - The Seven Last Words - oratorio (Nicol Matt; Petra Labitzke; Gabriele Wunderer; Daniel Sans; Christof Fischesser; Chamber Choir of Europe; Kurpfälzisches Kammerorchester Mannheim).









What a bargain - 3 Euros at a record store. An excellent recording as well.

The approach here is similar to the one taken by Jarousski in his rendition of the oratorio version. Here, though, Matt doesn't choose to experiment with the score. The soloists sing with conviction and passion and sound quite different than the ones on the Jaroussky disc, which makes this release a fulfilling edition to a set of interpretations of this work. The winds, dissonances, hues and dynamics of the work are very well captured by the soloists, the orchestra and the choir - overall, highly recommended.


----------



## hombre777

Haydn Symphonys no. 26 , 36 & 38

Joseph Haydn Symphony No. 26 in D minor "Lamentatione"

Joseph Haydn - Symphony No. 36 in E-flat major

Joseph Haydn - Symphony No. 38 in C major "Echo"


----------



## ptr

Ekkozone performs *Karsten Fundal* (Dacapo 8.226113)
(4 Miniatures and 3 Intermezzi (2010) for piano and two percussionists / A Portrait of Silence (2011) for alto saxophone, piano, and percussion / Möbius #1 (2001) for solo marimba / Möbius #3, "Time Relations" (2002) for soprano saxophone and vibraphone / Tempo Piegamento (2009) for solo percussion / Sonata No. 1, "Drones and Waves" (1996) for solo piano)










Ekkozone

*Per Nørgård* - A Light Hour (Dacapo 8.226100)










Percurama Percussion Ensemble u. Gert Mortensen

*Burst* - works for saxophone and percussion by six Danish composers (Dacapo 8.226572)
(*NIELS MARTHINSEN* (b. 1963) - Burst / *SIMON STEEN-ANDERSEN* (b. 1976) - Study for alto saxophone and percussion / *JEXPER HOLMEN* (b. 1971) _ Oil for alto saxophone and percussion / *MORTEN LADEHOFF* (b. 1978) - Pyr, ami spy, ram isp yra mis / *NIELS RØNSHOLDT* (b. 1978) - Drink me, make me real / *KASPER JARNUM* (1971-2011) - Der Totenschläger und der Rattenfänger)










Duo Kapow!

/ptr


----------



## Pugg

​
*Alessandro Scarlatti;Concerti Grosso.*
_I Musici _


----------



## MrTortoise

Johann Sebastian Bach
Mass in b minor

Collegium Vocale Gent
Philippe Hereweghe, cond.

Was able to listen to the Symbolum Nicenum and Sanctus before work this morning.


----------



## Vasks

*Auber - Overture to "Jenny Bell" (Anderson/Sterling)
Saint-Saens - Violin Sonata #1 (Graffin/Hyperion)
Magnard - Hymne a la Justice (Stringer/Timpani)*


----------



## Pugg

​*Liszt : Piano concertos *
_Alexandre Kantorow,_ son of J.J Kantorow


----------



## pmsummer

FOUR SEASONS
*Lawrence Ashmore*
CLARINET CONCERTO, OP. 31
*Gerald Finzi*
Richard Stoltzman - clarinet
Guildhall String Ensemble
Robert Salter - leader/director

RCA Victor Red Seal


----------



## jim prideaux

SimonNZ said:


> Martinů's Špalíček - Frantisek Jilek, cond.
> 
> I'd previously only heard Charles Mackerras' recording of the orchestral suite of this. Hearing now the full ballet score with the very "Folk" Czech vocal accompaniment is a revelation.


will now be ordering this so thanks for the tip!

another great post!


----------



## Heliogabo

*Debussy*
_String quartet in G minor Op. 10_
*Ravel*
_String quartet in F_
Alban Berg quartett

This doesn´t sound french at all, but it´s a lovely recording anyway.


----------



## Pugg

*Gilbert & Sullivan* : _The Mikado_

D'Oyly Carte Opera Company

Fun on a very warm afternoon.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

An email discussion with our much missed MB, revealed that I don't actually own a recording of *Petrushka*. Listening now on Spotify to this recording conducted by Karel Ancerl. Must say I'm mightily impressed. MB recommends the Detroit/ Dorati. I need to listen to that too, but can't find it on spotify (though they do have one with the Minneapolis SO).


----------



## Orfeo

*Viva Americana!**

Daniel Catan*
Opera in two acts "Florencia en el Amazonas."
-Patricia Schuman, Mark S. Doss, Ana Maria Martinez, Suzanna Guzmán, 
-Hector Vasquez, Chad Shelton, Oren Gradus.
-The Houston Grand Opera Orchestra et Chorus/Patrick Summers.

*Heitor Villa-Lobos*
Floresta do Amazonas (poems by Dora Vasconcellos).
-Anna Korondi, soprano.
-The São Paulo Symphony Orchestra et Choir (male voices)/John Neschling.

*Alberto Ginastera*
Ballet "Panambi."
-The London Symphony Orchestra/Giselle Ben-Dor


----------



## Torkelburger

*George Rochberg*
_Symphony No. 2_
Saarbrucken Radio Symphony Orchestra
Christopher Lyndon-Gee, Cond.
Naxos American Classics


----------



## Vasks

Torkelburger said:


> *George Rochberg*
> _Symphony No. 2_
> Saarbrucken Radio Symphony Orchestra
> Christopher Lyndon-Gee, Cond.
> Naxos American Classics


I wonder how good that performance is. I still have my Columbia LP of the first recording of that symphony made by the NY Phil (Torkanowsky) and it's a great performance (I own the score)


----------



## Vaneyes

Sampling Horn Concerto in D, w. ASMF/Brown for* Frantisek Xaver Thomas Pokorny* death day (1729 - 1794). Czech composer, violinist, contemporary of Mozart. Mozart and Da Ponte visited Pokorny at his home prior to Don Giovanni premiere in Prague (1787). Primarily known for wind concerti, which usually appear in compilations.


----------



## Vronsky

*Robert Schumann -- The Symphonies*









Robert Schumann, Leonard Bernstein (Conductor), Berliner Philharmoniker -- The Symphonies


----------



## EDaddy

http://postimage.org/app.php

Messe de Requiem - Requiem - André Campra - 1660-1744
Orchestre De La Chapelle Royale, dir. Philippe Herreweghe, Solistes: Elisabeth Baudry, Monique Zanetti, Josep Benet, John Elwes, Stephen Varcoe, Choeur de La Chapelle Royale

I am completely stuck on Volume 2 of Le Crèpuscule de la Dèploration: Lumières. I feel as though I have been transported back in time 300 plus years to some European Cathedral with singing monks and the like. There are musical passages where I am repeatedly brought to tears. This is truly music pointed toward the heavens.


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 2004.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Latest Haydn instalment featuring some of his later or final works in their respective categories. I keep underestimating how much music I have by him! Currently listening to Mass no. 12 of 1799 (later called the "Theresienmesse"). I especially enjoy the last few masses by Haydn - on a much grander scale compared to the earlier ones, nigh-on symphonic...


----------



## Easy Goer

Beethoven - Symphony 6. Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra Eugen Jochum.


----------



## Torkelburger

Vasks said:


> I wonder how good that performance is. I still have my Columbia LP of the first recording of that symphony made by the NY Phil (Torkanowsky) and it's a great performance (I own the score)


The performance is excellent. The orchestra nails the full array of emotion in the symphony from the declamando down to the adagio, very musical. The recording quality is top-notch as well. Highly recommended. I'd love to hear the NY Phil version!


----------



## EDaddy

Shepard Fairey said:


> View attachment 71800
> 
> 
> Robert Schumann, Leonard Bernstein (Conductor), Berliner Philharmoniker -- The Symphonies


Excellent album!


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1982.


----------



## Guest

I was happy to welcome this iconic LP to my collection today. I can see why it is so referred--the playing and interpretation are magnificent. It may lack some of the drama of Karajan or Thielemann, but it has its own rewards. The sound is good, but not as thunderous or detailed as Thielemann's SACD version.


----------



## jim prideaux

Tubin 5th and Sibelius 2nd Symphonies performed by Jarvi and the Cincinnati S.O.


----------



## cwarchc

.............................


----------



## EDaddy

http://postimage.org/
This impressive set just arrived today.

Currently I am listening to Wilhelm Furtwängler (composer & conductor; Berliner Philharmoniker; Rec. 1951): Symphony No.2 in E minor. Listening to Movement 3. Un poco moderato - Allegro at the moment.

Never knew before hearing this that Wilhelm Furtwängler was such a talent in the world of composition. Only knew him for his legendary work as a conductor. Way too early to offer any thoughts or criticism at this point as I am still taking it all in. First impression is that it is very impressive... deep and powerful; rich and varied. A very long symphony to be sure.


----------



## Eramirez156

*PELLEAS ET MELISANDE
Opera in Five Acts*

*Claude Debussy*









Two historic recordings of extended excerpts.

_Recorded Paris, 1928

Act I, scene 1: Je ne pourrai plus sortir de cette forêt (Golaud, Mélisande)
Act I, scene 2: Voici ce qu'il écrit à son frère Pelléas (Geneviève, Arkel)
Act II, scene 1: Vous ne savez pas où je vous ai menée? (Pelléas, Mélisande)
Act II, scene 2: Ah! Ah! Tout va bien... (Golaud, Mélisande)
Act III, scene 1: Mes longs cheveux descendent... (Mélisande, Pelléas, Golaud)

Pelléas - Alfred Maguenat
Mélisande - Marthe Nespoulous
Golaud - Hector Dufranne
Geneviève - Claire Croiza
Arkel - Armand Narçon

Orchestra conducted by Georges Truc

Recorded Paris, 1927

Act III, scene 3: Ah! Je respire enfin! (Pelléas)
Act IV, scene 1: Une grande innocence! (Golaud)
Act IV, scene 2: Nous sommes venus ici il y a bien longtemps (Mélisande, Pelléas)
Act IV, scene 2: Quel est ce bruit? (Pelléas, Mélisande)
Act II, scene 1: Vous ne savez pas où je vous ai menée? (Pelléas, Mélisande)
Act II, scene 2: Ah! Ah! Tout va bien... (Golaud)
Act III, scene 1: Il fait beau cette nuit (Mélisande, Pelléas); Orchestral interlude

Pelléas - Charles Panzera
Mélisande - Yvonne Brothier
Golaud - Vanni-Marcoux

Orchestra conducted by Piero Coppola_


----------



## tortkis

Peter Ablinger (b. 1959): Grisailles (1-100) for three pianos (1991-93) - Hildegard Kleeb (hat[now]ART)









a contemplative work with obstinate pulses surrounded by many fragmented phrases and percussive sounds. Very nice.


----------



## D Smith

1917: Works for Violin and Piano performed by Tasmin Waley-Cohen and Huw Watkins. These four pieces were all composed around 1917 but don't specifically evoke the war. They do encompass a wide range of emotions and Waley-Cohen and Watkins do a superb job in communicating them. The Debussy Sonata is one of my favorite works of his (his final composition). The Five Pieces by Sibelius and the Elgar Sonata are also performed brilliantly. The standout for me is the Respighi Violin Sonata which is passionate and almost Brahmsian in places. All in all an outstanding recording of chamber music and highly recommended.


----------



## pmsummer

*With commentary.*










QUATUOR POUR LA FIN DU TEMPS
_(Quartet for the End of Time)_
*Olivier Messiaen*
Trio Wanderer
with Pascal Moraguès - clarinette

Harmonia Mundi

Messiaen sans ondes Martenot. I hope that's sufficient commentary. "Next slide, please."

;-)


----------



## SimonNZ

Haydn's Symphonies 84 and 85 "La Reine" - Antal Dorati, cond.


----------



## Eramirez156

CD 24 from the *Decca Wiener Philharmoniker* box set

*Brahms: Symphony no. 1*









*Zubin Mehta*

recorded 10, 11 & 17 February 1976


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Debussy, Nocturnes*


----------



## TurnaboutVox

More slightly out-of-the way Schumann tonight...

*Humoreske, Op. 20
Novelletten, Op. 21*
Andras Schiff [ECM, 2010]










*Drei Romanzen, Op. 28
Drei Fantasiestucke, Op. 111*
Finghin Collins [Claves, 2006]










*Toccata, Op. 7*
Bernd Glemser [Naxos, 1994]










*Geistervariationen, WoO 24*
Dina Ugorskaja [Avie, 2010]










I'm told that all of these are minor, relatively unpopular and rarely recorded works (and that WoO 24 is the sad result of a sick man's deranged mind). All are very serviceable and I am very fond of them, especially the unsettling, melancholy 'Geistervariationen'. All are sensitively rendered by these fine modern Schumann interpreters. Bernd Glemser's 1994 Naxos recording does not do his playing justice, as it's rather close and muddled.


----------



## Blancrocher

Following T-Vox:

Schumann: Davidsbundlertanze, Sonata 2, Toccata (Berezovsky)


----------



## Balthazar

Schumann is getting a lot of love today...










_Piano Trio No. 1 in D minor, Op. 63
Piano Trio No. 2 in F, Op. 80
Piano Trio No. 3 in G minor, Op. 110
Six Etudes in Canonic Form, Op. 56 (arr. for Piano Trio by Kirchner)
Fantasiestücke for Piano Trio, Op. 88_

Wonderful sound and moving playing in these less frequently heard chamber works. The piano trio arrangement of the Six Etudes (originally for pedal piano) is particularly good.


----------



## Figleaf

*Mozart, Requiem- Corboz, Ameling, Scherler, Devos, Soyer*










First time listening to Mozart's Requiem. Soloists very good, but I tend to zone out a bit during the choral bits! I bought the CD (for 25p plus £1.25 shipping!) but it's on Youtube too:


----------



## pmsummer

CONSORT MUSIC
*John Jenkins*
The Consort of Musicke
Trevor Jones - director

Explore Music / EMI Decca


----------



## George O

EDaddy said:


> http://postimage.org/app.php
> 
> Messe de Requiem - Requiem - André Campra - 1660-1744
> Orchestre De La Chapelle Royale, dir. Philippe Herreweghe, Solistes: Elisabeth Baudry, Monique Zanetti, Josep Benet, John Elwes, Stephen Varcoe, Choeur de La Chapelle Royale
> 
> I am completely stuck on Volume 2 of Le Crèpuscule de la Dèploration: Lumières. I feel as though I have been transported back in time 300 plus years to some European Cathedral with singing monks and the like. *There are musical passages where I am repeatedly brought to tears.* This is truly music pointed toward the heavens.


What finer words could be said about music?


----------



## George O

Nikolai Rimsky-Korsakov (1844-1908)

Concert Fantasy on Russian Themes for Violin and Orchestra in C Minor, Op. 33

Mazurka on Polish Folk Themes for Violin and Orchestra in C Major

Liana Isakadze, violin
Central Television and All-Union Symphony Orchestra / Ivan Shpiller

Fantasy on Serbian Themes for Orchestra in D Major, Op. 6

Central Television and All-Union Symphony Orchestra / Maxim Shostakovich

Overture and Entr'acte for the play "The Maid of Pskov" (L. Mey)

Bolshoi Central Television and All-Union Symphony Orchestra / Mikhail Yupovsky

on Melodiya (USSR), from 1978


----------



## SimonNZ

Tuma's Stabat Mater - Vaclav Luks, cond.


----------



## brotagonist

Bartók is a composer I frequently don't immediately recognize when I hear his music. I'll think, "Boy, this is great! I'm glad I've got it in my collection... but what is it?" It took me over 20 minutes to place when I challenged myself to figure it out. I think I'd do much better with his String Quartets, as I've had recordings of them for decades.








Bartók Strings, Percussion & Celesta; Konzert für Orchester; 4 Orchestral Pieces; 3 Village Scenes; Miraculous Mandarin (Boulez/BBC SO, NY Phil et al.)


----------



## pmsummer

A DREAM
*John Dowland*
Hopkinson Smith - lute

Naïve

...and some Laphroig Islay whisky.


----------



## pmsummer

For the more literally-minded.


----------



## EDaddy

pmsummer said:


> For the more literally-minded.


I liked the first one better. :devil:


----------



## pmsummer

George O said:


> Melodiya (USSR), from 1978


Winner: Best Album Cover, Maybe Ever.


----------



## Baregrass

​
My first brand new LP in years.


----------



## Il_Penseroso

Atonalists, avant-gardists and experimental composers could learn a lot of things from this...


----------



## Guest

He's still got it! Great sound, too.


----------



## KirbyH

Been going through Stoki's Columbia stereo recordings - absolutely love the extracts from Tchaikovsky's "Sleeping Beauty" and the Tristan und Isolde synthesis. I love that the man was still cutting prime discs in his 90s - gives me hope for the future.

And - looks around for purists - I absolutely adore the Bach transcriptions he did. Give me those full-tilt Philadelphia strings any day of the week, even if there are only three little chorales in this set.


----------



## George O

pmsummer said:


> Winner: Best Album Cover, Maybe Ever.


Is it the beard? Or everything?


----------



## GreenMamba

Schubert Winterreise, Fischer-Dieskau and Demus. Classic recording.


----------



## Albert7

Disc 2: Glenn Gould
Sonata No. 30 in E major, Op. 109; Sonata No. 31 A flat major, Op. 110; Sonata No. 32 in C minor, Op. 111 (1956) by Beethoven


----------



## Becca

Carl Nielsen - DRSO, Gennady Rozhdestvensky

Nielsen has been amongst my favourites since I discovered his 5th Symphony during my teens. This disk is a collection of shorter orchestral works.
Tonight ...
Helios Overture
Saga-Drom (Dream of Gunnar)
Rhapsody Overture - An Imaginary Journey to the Faroe Islands
Pan and Syrinx (A nature scene for Orchestra)









Addenda ... I haven't listened to the Pan and Syrinx in a long time and my immediate reaction now are some similarities to that strangest of his symphonies, the 6th.


----------



## Becca

KirbyH said:


> Been going through Stoki's Columbia stereo recordings - absolutely love the extracts from Tchaikovsky's "Sleeping Beauty" and the Tristan und Isolde synthesis. I love that the man was still cutting prime discs in his 90s - gives me hope for the future.
> 
> And - looks around for purists - I absolutely adore the Bach transcriptions he did. Give me those full-tilt Philadelphia strings any day of the week, even if there are only three little chorales in this set.
> 
> View attachment 71822


I understand that Yannick Nezet-Seguin and the Philadelphia Orchestra recently recorded a number of Stokowski's transcriptions.


----------



## Pugg

*Haydn*: Symphonies 101 "Clock" & 88;
* Beethoven*: Emperor Concerto*
Backhaus/Wiener Philharmoniker (WP)/Krauss*/Münchinger


----------



## Albert7

Trying to finish hearing the whole concertized opera before my tab zonks out on me. Tonight I meant.


----------



## EDaddy

http://postimage.org/

Arnold Schoenberg: Verklärte Nacht, Op.4
Karajan & the Berliners

A very different affair from this version:









Large polished symphony vs. a stripped-down, edgier-sounding chamber ensemble. Almost sounds like two entirely different compositions. Fascinating. Have to say I prefer the latter, but still fun to hear it Karajanized.


----------



## Pugg

*Berlioz*: Symphony fantastique (1951)


----------



## brotagonist

I just listened to:








Schoenberg Chamber Symphony 2
Holliger/Chamber O Europe

Now, I'm listening to:

Schoenberg Chamber Symphony 2
Maderna/Saarland RSO

A number of comments suggest that this is too slow, but it is only 1:30 longer than the Boulez/EI recording and exactly as long as the Holliger/Chamber Orchestra of Europe recording. I don't know the piece well enough to decide, but I think the first movement is somewhat slower than what I am accustomed to, while the second seems to comparatively scamper.


----------



## deprofundis

Im into aa lot of vocal music ancient renaissance music, Im currently lisening Naxos DISCOVER early music to find out suprise works i dig.Than im having a modernism trip once in a while something spectral or atonal from far east, this is my classical music of the moment.


----------



## MrTortoise

Samuel Barber
Overture to 'The School for Scandal'
Adagio for Strings, Op. 11
Essay for Orchestra, No. 1, Op. 12
Essay for Orchestra, No. 2, Op. 17
Essay for Orchestra, No. 3, Op. 47
Medea's Dance of Vengeance, Op. 23a

St. Louis Symphony Orchestra
Leonard Slatkin, cond.


----------



## SimonNZ

Martinů's Ariane - Vaclav Neumann, cond.


----------



## Pugg

MrTortoise said:


> Samuel Barber
> Overture to 'The School for Scandal'
> Adagio for Strings, Op. 11
> Essay for Orchestra, No. 1, Op. 12
> Essay for Orchestra, No. 2, Op. 17
> Essay for Orchestra, No. 3, Op. 47
> Medea's Dance of Vengeance, Op. 23a
> 
> St. Louis Symphony Orchestra
> Leonard Slatkin, cond.


Thanks for reminding me, playing now also .:tiphat:


----------



## jim prideaux

read many disparaging comments about Berglund COE Sibelius interpretations-just listened again to the 5th (admittedly on i pod)and while it would never be first choice it (to my ears) has a clarity and directness that can be seen more positively!

often keep coming back in my mind to the possibity of the same 'forces' intepretations of Brahms-still believe they may be worth a'punt'


----------



## MrTortoise

Pugg said:


> Thanks for reminding me, playing now also .:tiphat:


Always glad to be of service to one of such fine taste 

Those Orchestral Essays are fine pieces. I need more Barber in my collection, especially a recording of the Piano sonata and his songs.


----------



## Albert7

Early early morning selection as I try to stay awake until 2:30 AM.


----------



## Pugg

​*Schubert : Partsongs *and other works
Danco/ Tear.
One of my favourite Schubert discs:tiphat:


----------



## SimonNZ

Albert: you know you're not meant to be posting embedded YT vids here (ie links only)

playing now:

Edgard Varèse's Amériques - Ensemble Intercontemporain, Matthias Pintscher, cond.

from EIC's own YT chanel (live performance February this year:






edit:

and rewatching the superb EIC performance of Ionisation with Susanna Malkki conducting:


----------



## schigolch




----------



## Pugg

​*Chopin: Mazurka's *
_Pietro Di Maria _


----------



## maestro267

*Finzi*: Intimations of Immortality
John Mark Ainsley (tenor)
Corydon Singers & Orchestra/Matthew Best


----------



## Vasks

_Reveling in the unstable harmonic world of late Mahler_


----------



## George O

Gerald Finzi (1901-1956)
text by William Wordsworth (1770-1850)

Intimations of Immortality

Ian Partridge, tenor
Guildford Philharmonic Choir & Orchestra / Vernon Handley

on Lyrita (England), from 1975


----------



## Weston

*Plain old vanilla?*

Written last night, but then I was too exhausted to post.

Before I stopped listening to public radio I once heard an announcer introduce a piano work, "Sometimes you just need to hear plain old vanilla." I once thought of piano that way too thinking it just an instrument you plunk around on because you can't have an orchestra in your living room. But now that we actually can have orchestras in our living rooms, or close to it, I realize how expressive and multicolored the piano can be. It's an amazing instrument, almost alive.

*Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 17 in D minor, Op. 31, No. 2*
Andras Schiff, piano










Aaaaah. I love the brooding bubbling arpeggiated last movement of this!

*Suk: De Maman, Op. 28*
Risto Lauriala, piano










This is a robust, often clangorous performance, reminding as much of Rachmaninov as of the Dvorak I would have expected. Yet the piano tone here is sometimes so sonorous it's achingly beautiful. This is an unexpected pleasure.

*Grieg: Lyric Pieces, Book VII, Op. 62, Nos. 1 to 6*
Håkon Austbö, piano










It's about time I actually listened to a little of this massive collection. Grieg is not a huge favorite of mine, but the price was right at the time. I find this Op. 62 set a little more predictable than the other two masterpieces tonight, but it makes a nice nightcap.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Gilbert and Sullivan *
_The Pirates of Penzance_

Marilyn Hill Smith, Malcolm Rivers, Eric Roberts, Philip Creasy, Susan Gorton, Simon Masterton-Smith, Pauline Birchall, Patricia Cameron & Gareth Jones


----------



## maestro267

*Arnold*: Peterloo
City of Birmingham SO/Arnold

*Daniel Jones*: The Country Beyond the Stars
Welsh National Opera Chorus/Royal PO/Groves


----------



## MrTortoise

Sergei Rachmaninoff
Piano Concerto No. 3 in d minor, Op. 30
Piano Sonata No. 2 in b-flat minor, Op. 23

Van Cliburn, piano


----------



## Weston

*Classic Era Ear Candy*

*F. X. Dussek: Sinfonia in F, Altner F4 *
Marie-Louise Oschatz / Helios 18










Light and fluffy which is perfect for my morning pumpkin / banana smoothie. (I've been on a diet and have lost 14 pounds, so I'm getting lighter too!) The last movement is baroque in all but name, having a complex galloping rhythm reminding of Handel. Very nice!

*Kraus: Symphony in C, VB 139*
Petter Sundkvist / Swedish Chamber Orchestra










And this will go well with my coffee, though it's frightfully short. Kraus is like Mozart without so many tedious teasing notes.

*Haydn: Cello Concerto in D Hob.VIIb2*
Young-Chang Cho, Cello, With The Telos Ensemble Koln










Not quite Haydn's best, I'm thinking, but pleasant enough.


----------



## Vaneyes

For* Janacek *birthday (1854).


----------



## SONNET CLV

Revisited the NEOS 5-CD box set titled "*Darmstadt Aural Documents - Box 1 - Composers-Conductors*"










and selected disc 3 (total time: 70:47). Listened to the first two tracks, with the ol' JoLida amp cranked up to orchestral decibel levels:

*Bruno Maderna *(1920-1973)







[01] *Dimensioni IV *(1964) 20:18
for flute and chamber ensemble

Severino Gazzelloni, flute
Internationales Kammerensemble Darmstadt
Bruno Maderna, conductor

World premiere · Recorded in 1964

*Pierre Boulez *(*1925)







[02] *Doubles* (1957-1958) 11:06
for large orchestra

Het Residentie Orkest
Pierre Boulez, conductor

German premiere · Recorded in 1965

Also on this CD 3 are the following works:

*Herbert Brün *(1918-2000)
[03] *Sonoriferous Loops *op. 32 (1965) 14:34
for five instrumentalists and two-channel tape

Eberhard Blum, flute · Pierre Pollin, trumpet
Jacques Cazauran, double bass
Heinz Haedler / Rolf Roßmannn, percussion
Herbert Brün, conductor

European premiere · First release of 1965 recording

*András Mihály *(1917-1993)
[04] *Drei Sätze für Kammerensemble *(1968) 11:51

Ungarisches Kammerensemble Budapest
[Attila Lajos, flute · Péter Pongrácz, oboe · Béla Kovács, clarinet
Andor Lénárt, bass clarinet · Ferenc Tarján, horn · Tibor Fülemile, bassoon
József Szász, 1st violin · Zoltán Sümeghi, 2nd violin · János Székács, viola
Arád Szász, violoncello · Zoltán Tibay, double bass · Hedvig Lubik, harp
Lóránt Szücs, piano · János Schubert, trumpet · György Zilcz, trombone
Ferenc Petz, percussion]
András Mihály, conductor

World premiere · First release of 1968 recording

*Bruno Maderna *(1920-1973)
[05] *Konzert Nr. 2 für Oboe und Orchester *(1967) 12:31

Lothar Faber, oboe
Het Residentie Orkest
Bruno Maderna, conductor
Recorded in 1968

(More info on this magnificent box set of contemporary music here: https://neos-music.com/?language=en...ish-album-details.php&content=Alben/11060.php )

Great "wake up in the morning" music, this.


----------



## Pugg

*Schubert : Moments Musicaux.*
_Alfred Brendel._


----------



## SONNET CLV

Pugg said:


> *Schubert : Moments Musicaux.*
> _Alfred Brendel._


Brendel remains a true "go to" pianist in his repertoire -- one of the "greats". I've enjoyed this same performance many times, having been a Brendel collector from way back.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Mozart, Coronation Mass, Vesperae Solennes*

The Laudate Dominium from the Vespers is so lovely. I'm not alone in this; I remember it being featured in an episode of Inspector Morse.


----------



## Federico

I'm listening Ginastera's first quartet. This is rock progressive at an higher level. Emerson Lake & Palmer arranged his Toccata using an electronic ensemble but I find Ginastera classical orchestration way more enjoyable. I think this is a good entry point for people coming from a rock background


----------



## pmsummer

UNE DOUCEUR VIOLENTE
_17th century Lute Music_
*Jacques de Gallot, Pierre Gallot, Charles Mouton*
Anthony Bailes - lute

Rameé


----------



## Weston

Federico said:


> I'm listening Ginastera's first quartet. This is rock progressive at an higher level. Emerson Lake & Palmer arranged his Toccata using an electronic ensemble but I find Ginastera classical orchestration way more enjoyable. I think this is a good entry point for people coming from a rock background


Yes, but let's not dismiss ELP's efforts, now sadly a bit dated. Ginastera himself liked them.


----------



## Weston

SONNET CLV said:


> Revisited the NEOS 5-CD box set titled "*Darmstadt Aural Documents - Box 1 - Composers-Conductors*"


The digital version of this album is fairly inexpensive on CD Universe. I've had my eye on it, but I'm also a little suspicious. I take it you recommend it then? I'm more worried about the disc space and the time it takes to catalog than the price, so it's no huge issue either way.


----------



## Guest

Messiaen
Quartet for the end of time.

Gruenberg, de Peyer, Pleeth, Beroff.

I got to the age of 55 before I heard this???


----------



## bejart

Jan Vanhal (1738-1813): Symphony in C Minor, c2

Matthias Bamert conducting the London Mozart Players


----------



## tortkis

Messiaen: Harawi - Annika Skoglund, Carl-Axel Dominique (Dominique)


----------



## Balthazar

*Schumann ~ Gesänge der Frühe, Op. 133*. Mitsuko Uchida at the piano in one of Schumann's last works.

*Schumann ~ Four Fugues, Op. 72*. Sviatoslav Richter at the piano as Schumann channels Bach.

*Matthias Pintscher ~ She-cholat ahavah ani*. The composer leads the International Contemporary Ensemble in this choral work based on the Song of Songs.


----------



## Mahlerian

Messiaen: Reveil des oiseaux, Trois petites liturgies de la presence divine
Yvonne Loriod, Jeanne Loriod, women of the Radio France choir, Orchestre National de France, cond. Nagano


----------



## Guest

What is this, Messiaen week??!!


----------



## Eramirez156

*Felix Weingartner*
*Symphony no.4 op.61 in F major*









*Sinfonieorchester Basel
Marko Letonja *


----------



## Balthazar

dogen said:


> Messiaen
> Quartet for the end of time.
> 
> Gruenberg, de Peyer, Pleeth, Beroff.
> 
> I got to the age of 55 before I heard this???


I take it it fared better than Turangalila?


----------



## Eramirez156

dogen said:


> What is this, Messiaen week??!!


You write that, as though that is a bad thing.


----------



## Guest

Balthazar said:


> I take it it fared better than Turangalila?


OK I'm a philistine! It still sounds a bit bonkers!


----------



## Guest

Eramirez156 said:


> You write that, as though that is a bad thing.


Hey no, I've got 4 Messian CDs through my letterbox today.

It's a good week!


----------



## pmsummer

MEMORYHOUSE
*Max Richter*
BBC Philharmonic Orchestra and soloists
Rumon Gamba - conductor

Fatcat Records - BBC Radio 3


----------



## bejart

First listen to a brand new arrival ---
Ignaz Pleyel (1757-1831): String Quartet in A Major, Ben 335

Pleyel Quartett Koln: Ingeborg Scheerer and Verena Schoneweg, violins -- Andreas Gerhardus, viola -- Nicholas Selo, cello


----------



## EDaddy

Manxfeeder said:


> *Mozart, Coronation Mass, Vesperae Solennes*
> 
> The Laudate Dominium from the Vespers is so lovely. I'm not alone in this; I remember it being featured in an episode of Inspector Morse.
> 
> View attachment 71834


I have this album. It is a treasure.


----------



## pmsummer

EARLY MUSIC
_(Lachrymæ Antiquæ)_
*Guillaume de Machaut, Christopher Tye, David Lamb, Arvo Part, Harry Partch, John Cage, Louis Hardin, Hildegard von Bingen, Perotin, Henry Purcell, Alfred Schnittke*
Kronos Quartet

Nonesuch


----------



## Mahlerian

Mahler: Symphony No. 7
London Philharmonic Orchestra, cond. Tennstedt









The live version from this set


----------



## senza sordino

I listened to my new Heifetz CD this morning. This disk is fabulous, every note is crystal clear and so well articulated. Not one smudged or faked note, every note seems to pop out of the speaker. The bowing of Heifetz is so well controlled. Listening to the whole disk was quite thrilling, and so well recorded. Recordings older than me.

This is the fastest version of the Sibelius violin concerto I own. The first movement is over one minute faster than Oistrakh. But it doesn't feel out of control. The Prokofiev and Glazunov are lovely.

Sibelius, Prokovfiev 2, Glazunov violin concerti
View attachment 71840


Prokofiev Cello Concerto in Em, Shostakovich Cello Concerto no 1
View attachment 71841


----------



## deprofundis

I promess i would documented every of Carlo Gesualdo madrigals, im lisening to the forth i like it a lot, the ensemble done a wonderful job putting Gesualdo music to life, the book 4 is very melodic very pleasant, probably on of my favorite madrigal
so far, would like to point the following i dig the madrigal 7 book 7 too there my favorite.Has for the added bonus Gesualdo instrumental track this is the cherry on the sundea of madrigali 2 book 2.These madrigals are stand out for me, both i love them all.


----------



## KenOC

Walter Piston, Suite from The Incredible Flutist. Leonard Slatkin and the St. Louis people. On the radio. Worth hearing if you haven't!


----------



## Albert7

Disc 3: Columbia Symphony Orchestra / Leonard Bernstein / Glenn Gould
Concerto No. 2 in B Flat Major for Piano and Orchestra, Op. 19 / Concerto No. 1 in D Minor for Piano and Orchestra (1957) by Beethoven and Bach


----------



## Pugg

[url=http://postimage.org/]







[/url]​
*Mozart; piano concertos 22&23*
_Murray Perahia_


----------



## ArtMusic




----------



## SONNET CLV

When I do get the chance to listen to music on Fourth of July, I turn to American composers. Ives, Harris, Schuman remain commonly played folks for me on this holiday.

Tonight, to open my Fourth celebration, I turn to the Symphony No. 1 by Don Gillis. It's titled "An American Symphony".









Since I have quite a few Don Gillis discs, I perhaps shall indulge in this composer's art on this Fourth of July, 2015. Symphony No. 1 seems a good place to start.


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1958, 1974 - '76.


----------



## SimonNZ

Tuma's Miserere Mei Deus - Erik Nan Nevel, cond.


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 2006.


----------



## Albert7

Adding to the Messiaen craze this week... On YT.






Seven haiku I think is the title.


----------



## Pugg

*Liszt* : recital.
_ Joseph Moog _


----------



## jim prideaux

early start with Beethoven 1st and 2nd Symphonies performed by Anima Eterna and Jos van Immerseel


----------



## MrTortoise

Johann Sebastian Bach
Mass in b minor, BWV 232
Osanna, Benedictus, Agnus Dei, and Dona Nobis Pacem

Collegium Vocale Gent
Philippe Herreweghe, cond.

Finished my first traversal of this disc and I'm mightily impressed. The Mass is beautifully recorded and most enjoyable was the clarity of the inner vocal lines of the choral works. It has been a while since I've listened to my Gardiner recording of the Mass, however if memory serves me correctly, in comparison Herreweghe tends to be more introspective and reverential while Gardiner is more jubilant and extroverted (I cringe a bit at these generalizations, but I do think they have some merit). I have a feeling this recording is going to reveal more on each subsequent listen as the Gardiner has done for me. The Mass is still new to me. I've probably only listened to it now at most 8 times.


----------



## SimonNZ

Lutoslawski's Chantefleurs et Chantefables

Solvieg Kringelborn, soprano, Daniel Harding, cond.


----------



## Pugg

​*Mozart ; La Clemenza Di Tito.*
_Langridge/ Popp/ Ziesak/Murray/ Ziegler/ Plogár._
Harnoncourt , conducting.
*Lucia Popp's* last official recording before passing away, much to young.


----------



## SimonNZ

Pugg said:


> [
> *Lucia Popp's* last official recording before passing away, much to young.


Looking into that I'm surprised to see she died in 1993 - which means that her volume in the Hyperion Schubert Edition must also have been one her last:










I think I'll pull that out and give it another play later.


----------



## Heliogabo

*Carl Nielsen*
_Symphony No. 5_
Royal Danish Orchestra
Paavo Berglund

Stunning and beautiful rendition (after some comparative listening of first movement on Spotify).


----------



## Pugg

SimonNZ said:


> Looking into that I'm surprised to see she died in 1993 - which means that her volume in the Hyperion Schubert Edition must also have been one her last:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think I'll pull that out and give it another play later.


I've looked it up for you:
To be precise

The Schubert was recorded 7,8,9 April 1992.
Released 1993.
The Mozart in March 1993 and released 1994.

That's the information on the booklets. :tiphat:


----------



## Orfeo

*Gustav Mahler*
Symphony no. II "Resurrection."
-Osaka Philharmonic Orchestra, Chorus, vocal soloists/Takashi Asahina.
-->



--->Better known for his Bruckner, Asahina conducts a very powerful, gripping performance of this great work. His conception is really something else and his orchestra is totally up to task. The sound betrays this performance I regret to report. But if this playing is not iconic, I'm not so sure what is.

Enjoy.
:tiphat:


----------



## Josh

Another one of many recent random thrift store acquisitions. The apparent simplicity of the sonata is betrayed by the wealth of emotions conveyed within. It's like a sonic photo album that encourages you to fill in the blanks with your own memories...


----------



## Musicophile

A really well done new recording of Grieg's piano concerto, with Javier Perianes









I've reviewed it on my blog: http://musicophilesblog.com/2015/07/03/two-new-recordings-of-the-grieg-piano-concerto/


----------



## Musicophile

MrTortoise said:


> Johann Sebastian Bach
> Mass in b minor, BWV 232
> Osanna, Benedictus, Agnus Dei, and Dona Nobis Pacem
> 
> Collegium Vocale Gent
> Philippe Herreweghe, cond.
> 
> Finished my first traversal of this disc and I'm mightily impressed. The Mass is beautifully recorded and most enjoyable was the clarity of the inner vocal lines of the choral works. It has been a while since I've listened to my Gardiner recording of the Mass, however if memory serves me correctly, in comparison Herreweghe tends to be more introspective and reverential while Gardiner is more jubilant and extroverted (I cringe a bit at these generalizations, but I do think they have some merit). I have a feeling this recording is going to reveal more on each subsequent listen as the Gardiner has done for me. The Mass is still new to me. I've probably only listened to it now at most 8 times.


I fully agree, this is my favorite version of the b-minor, I've actually written about it on my blog: http://musicophilesblog.com/2015/06/05/can-heaven-be-captured-on-disc-bachs-b-minor-mass-bwv-232/


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

F. J. Haydn - Symphony No. 88 in G Major (Otto Klemperer; New Philharmonia Orchestra).









Coming back to Klemperer's rendition of Haydn's 88th. So far I'm more convinced with his account than with Kuijken's - a more spirited performance overall.


----------



## Eramirez156

*Mussorgsky: Pictures at an Exhibition*
*Ravel orchestration*









*Chicago Symphony Orchestra
Fritz Reiner*

recorded 7 December 1957

JVC XRCD


----------



## Federico

Luciano Berio
Ritorno degli snovidenia (00:23:09)

Olaf Maninger Violoncello, Orchestra Academy of the Berliner Philharmoniker

Berio’s Ritorno degli snovidenia (“The return of dreams”) for solo cello and chamber orchestra is a musical treatment of the destruction of revolutionary ideals during Stalinism. The solo part, composed for Mstislav Rostropovich, is played by Olaf Maninger, principal cellist of the Berliner Philharmoniker. He is accompanied by students of the Orchester-Akademie of the Berliner Philharmoniker.


----------



## Eramirez156

*Brahms, Beethoven, Mozart: Clarinet Trios*









* Emanuel Ax 
Yo-Yo Ma 
Richard Stoltzman *


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

G. P. Telemann - Suite in G minor, TWV 41: g4 from 'Der getreue Music-Meister' (Paul Dombrecht - oboe; Wieland Kuijken; Robert Kohnen).









Wonderful recording quality and excellent oboe playing.

Die Tageszeiten - Cantata (Wolfgang Schäfer; Mechthild Bach; Mechthild Georg; Hans Peter Blochwitz; Johannes Mannov; Freiburger Vokalensemble; Collegium Musicum Freiburg).









First full listen to this work. Sounds fresh and promising, as expected.


----------



## Pugg

​*Schubert : Trout Quintet *
_Alfred Brendel_ and members of the Cleveland quartet .


----------



## jim prideaux

Sibelius 5th and 6th for Saturday lunchtime 'sit-down'-Berglund and the Bournemouth S.O.


----------



## ptr

*Olivier Messiaen* - La Transfiguration de Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (Decca)










Wallace Mann (Flute), Loren Kitt (Clarinet), János Starker (Cello), Frank Ames (Marimba), Ronald Barnett (Vibraphone), John Kane (Xylorimba), Paul Aquino (Baritone), Yvonne Loriod (Piano), Michael Sylvester (Tenor); National Symphony, Washington, D. C. & Westminster Symphonic Choir u. Antal Doráti

..merveilleux!

/ptr


----------



## Blancrocher

Book 2 of Bach's Well-Tempered Clavier (Gulda)


----------



## hombre777

Beethoven Symphony No.1
Schubert Symphony No.9
Bach Violin Concertos BWV 1042,1041,1052,1056


----------



## elgar's ghost

The culmination of my Haydn binge - and what an absolute humdinger to end it with. Also poignant as Fritz Wunderlich was tragically killed while recording was under way.










Before that, two very different sets of preludes. Shostakovich's op. 34 have usually been overshadowed by the mighty op. 87 set but these are a delight - in fact, quite a confectionary for DSCH's standards. Anyone who can remember the 80s TV comedy Ever Decreasing Circles will recognise no. 15 as it was used for the theme tune.

Alkan's 25 Preludes are from the 1840s so comparisons with Chopin's exquisite miniatures may be made, but every now and then there are signposts to the grandness and ambition of Alkan's lengthier piano works.


----------



## jim prideaux

Rautavaara-Piano Concerto and 3rd symphony performed by RSNO, Laura Mikkola and Hannu Lintu


----------



## MrTortoise

Ludwig van Beethoven
Symphony No. 5 in c minor, Op. 67
Symphony No. 1 in C major, Op. 21
Symphony No. 2 in D major, Op. 36

Vienna Philharmonic
Leonard Bernstein, cond.
Berlin Philharmonic
Herbert von Karajan, cond.
Vienna Philharmonic
Carlos Kleiber, cond.

In order to make good use of a slight case of insomnia last night I listened to the Fifth three times: Bernstein/Vienna, Karajan/Berlin (1963) and Kleiber/Vienna. Any great insights? Not really, except that I can tolerate three back-to-back Fifths, Bernstein's transition into the last movement was the most 'magical' and surprisingly Bernstein's last movement was my favorite, though I may have been suffering from Beethoven fatigue by the time I got to Kleiber, my usual favorite.

And I'm continuing my morning with a Beethoven backdrop of Karajan/Berlin performing 1 and 2. Too much of a good thing? I think not!


----------



## Pugg

​
*Schubert : Symphony's 3 & 8*
V.P; _Carlos Kleiber _


----------



## Eramirez156

*Sibelius: Symphony no.7*









* Kurt Sanderling
Berliner Sinfonie-Orchester *









* Evgeny Mravinsky
Leningrad Philharmonic Orchestra *


----------



## Vasks

*Anfossi - Overture to "L'Incognita perseguitata" (Quattrocchi/Bongiovanni)
Boccherini -Sinfonia a Grande Orchestra, Op. 21, No. 3 in C (Scimone/Erato)*


----------



## pmsummer

LE MANUSCRIT DU PUY
_Cathedral of Le Puy-en-Velay, 12th-16th centuries_
*Ensemble Gilles Binchois*
Dominique Vellard - direction

Virgin Classics


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Debussy, Nocturnes*


----------



## MrTortoise

Dmitri Shostakovich
24 Preludes & Fugues for Piano, Op. 87
First 10, C major, a minor, G major, e minor, D major, b minor, A major, f-sharp minor, E major, and c-sharp minor

Titiana Nikolaeva, piano


----------



## Pugg

​
*Brahms : A German Requiem.*
_Augér_ / Stilwell / Shaw.
Worth the prise alone for Auger :tiphat:


----------



## Mahlerian

Saturday Symphony:
Schoenberg: Chamber Symphony No. 2 in E-flat minor
Ensemble Intercontemporain, cond. Boulez


----------



## Lord Lance

And now to embrace the dark side:










Up next:


----------



## brotagonist

I've been soaking in Tchaikovsky's first three Symphonies for the past couple of days.








Winterträume, Kleinrussische, Polnische

I have under-appreciated these for too long.


----------



## bejart

Evaristo Felice Dall'Abaco (1675-1742): Concerto a piu instrumenti in E Major, Op.5, No.3

Concerto Koln


----------



## papsrus

Arcangelo Corelli -- Violin Sonatas
The Avison Ensemble (Linn)
disc 2









Brilliantly recorded; wonderful musicianship involving technically intricate material; delightfully transportive music.

Have another two sets of Avison's Corelli music on order: Concerti Grossi and Chamber Sonatas.


----------



## Eramirez156

Happy 4th!!!


----------



## Lord Lance

The dark side didn't turn out to be as horrible or repulsive as I reckoned it to be. Very bearable. It continues:


----------



## Eramirez156

*Beethoven: Symphony no. 4*









*Chicago Symphony Orchestra
Fritz Reiner*

April 17, 1958 in Orchestra Hall

_WFMT/Chicago Symphony radio marathon two promotional records CHICAGO SYMPHONY ORCHESTRA From The Archives CSO 87-3_


----------



## EDaddy

Giuseppe Verdi: Requiem
Carlo Maria Giulini; Berlin Phil; Ernst-Senff Choir

First time ever hearing this supreme work.

HAPPY 4TH EVERYBODY! :wave::clap::cheers:


----------



## Figleaf

*Fernand Faniard- Mélodies, Airs d'opera. Musique en Wallonie Collection Historiques*










This CD was quite a surprise: listening to the 1952 broadcast performance of Bruneau's L'Attaque du Moulin, I was struck by the style and dramatic intensity of the Dominique, an obviously declining but also obviously very distinguished tenor of whom I knew nothing. This tenor- Fernand Faniard- has only this recital disc devoted to him, for in spite of a fairly important career he made no commercial recordings apart from two sides as the baritone Fernand Smeets, and all the tracks on this fascinating CD are from radio broadcasts preserved by his son. All this and more is explained in the liner notes, which are some of the most extensive and beautifully presented I've ever seen. The surprise of this CD for me is that it contains none of the French heroic tenor arias I had expected: apart from Gluck's 'Bannis la crainte' (a record that almost rivals Thill's) and an aria from Grétry's Zémire et Azor, it's all Lieder and melodies. Two Wolf songs (Ritter Kurts Brautfahrt and Prometheus) are sung in Faniard's own French translations, and eight selections from Dichterliebe and Schwanengesang are committed, emotionally intense performances in excellent German. The French songs (by G Faure, Duparc, Saint Saëns, Chausson, Debussy, Bachelet) are even better, and include probably the best-sung 'Le Manoir de Rosamonde' I've ever heard. Faniard is in better voice on all of these records (dating from 1949-51) than he was in L'Attaque du Moulin, recorded when he was 58. If you have never heard this remarkable singer, this CD is absolutely worth the price. (Mine was £1.88 used on Amazon!)


----------



## D Smith

For Saturday Symphony: Schoenberg Chamber Symphony No. 2 performed by Orpheus. This is my most frequently visited disc of Schoenberg (I don't have that many) and it was a pleasure to return to today. I'm just glad Schoenberg decided to finish this work in 1939 as it has become one of my favourite works from that period. This recording is very recommended with Orpheus in their usual exquisite form.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Dudley Buck, Festival Overture on the American National Air, the Star-Spangled Banner*

I think I should be standing up for this one.


----------



## Federico

jim prideaux said:


> Rautavaara-Piano Concerto and 3rd symphony performed by RSNO, Laura Mikkola and Hannu Lintu


Thank you for the suggestion. I didn't know that Rautavaara was able to such a lyrism, I knew him just for the string quartets and didn't like. This is very enjoyable


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Debussy, Nocturnes*


----------



## Blancrocher

via Spotify:

Beethoven: Piano Sonatas 21,12, and 32 (Angelich)


----------



## Vaneyes

For "Saturday Symphony" listening. Recorded 1998.


----------



## Lord Lance

Continuing my modernist/contemporary escapades with:


----------



## ptr

*Arnold Schönberg* - Verklärte Nacht, op. 4 (1899) / Kammersymphonie No.2, Op.38 (1906/39) (EMI)










English Chamber Orchestra u. Jeffrey Tate

/ptr


----------



## Vaneyes

For *Byrd *death day (1623).


----------



## Becca

ArtMusic said:


>


This is very good but if you want to see a perfect version, try and find the video with Lesley Collier and Michael Coleman from the late 70's, conducted by John Lanchbery who arranged the score. Collier is still involved with the Royal Ballet as Repetiteur and helped to teach the role to the current generation. There are some YouTube videos of her rehearsing the work.


----------



## Lord Lance

Vaneyes said:


> For *Byrd *death day (1623).


Not to nitpick but Byrd's death anniversary is 4th July as per Julian calendar not Gregorian - the one which is currently used. As per the Gregorian calendar - or the one which most civilians use - it is 14th July.


----------



## papsrus

Brahms, Symphony No. 4

Brahms, Variations on a Theme by Joseph Hayden, Op. 56a

Schubert, Symphony No. 5



Kertesz, Vienna Philharmonic (Decca)


----------



## EDaddy

http://postimage.org/

First listen to this version.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Mozart, Coronation Mass*


----------



## bejart

Working on a review ---
Franz Beck (1734-1809): Symphony in D Major, Op.3, No.6

Michael Schneider conducing La Stagione Frankfurt


----------



## MrTortoise

Arnold Schoenberg
Chamber Symphony No. 1, Op. 9
Verklärte Nacht, Op. 4
Chamber Symphony No. 2, Op. 38

Chamber Orchestra of Europe
Heinz Holliger, cond.

Selected this for Symphony Saturday.


----------



## Guest

Ah, fresh vinyl! This is a superb recording. Michelangeli has always struck me as a dainty perfectionist, but he rips loose here and there in this live performance.


----------



## Guest

Messiaen
Petites esquisses d'oiseaux

Hakon Austbo, piano.


----------



## KirbyH

Today I've stepped away from the orchestra and have gone full tilt into the world of American band music. Been jamming (well as much as one can to the Eastman Wind Ensemble) to Sousa, Ticheli, Karl King.. you name it. It's America's birthday, and this stuff is as free and brave as you can get. (and I've played a fair bit of it too.)


----------



## SeptimalTritone

Beethoven's 4th piano concerto with Mitsuko Uchida on youtube, and Missa Solemnis with Karajan on itunes.


----------



## deprofundis

Im lisening to Orlando de Lassus great composer, once again no suprise here oxford camerata conduct by Jeremy summerly , where can i get wrong whit sutch conductor, this is his masses for 5 voices + infelix ego.This composer was a stand out in the discover serie of naxos, i'M glad that i purchase it.

Than one of Gesualdo madrigal was missing in my Gesualdo box-set of madrigal , madrigal 3 so i bought it seperatly, so now i got most of Gesualdo works and other interesting vocal music.


----------



## Guest

Henze
Requiem.

Utube.


----------



## Proms Fanatic

Unsuk Chin - Su

BBC Proms 2014.

Myung-Whun Chung - Conductor
Seoul Philharmonic Orchestra 
Wu Wei - sheng


----------



## SimonNZ

Haydn's Symphonies 86 and 87 - Antal Dorati, cond.


----------



## Guest

More yewtewbing...

Lindberg: Kraft. (What a big gong!!!)

Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra no.5


----------



## MrTortoise

Maurice Wright
Piano Sonata

Charles Ives
Piano Sonata No. 2 'Concord'

Marc-Andre Hamelin, piano

Do I contradict myself?
Very well then I contradict myself,
(I am large, I contain multitudes.)
Walt Whitman


----------



## papsrus

Richard Strauss
Violin Concerto in D minor, Ope. 8
Sinfonia Domestica, Op. 53
Rudolf Kempe, Staatskapelle Dresden (EMI)


----------



## D Smith

It's 4th of July here in the states, so celebrating with Ives' Holiday Symphony in a superb performance by Michael Tilson Thomas and the CSO. Highly recommended disc.


----------



## MrTortoise

D Smith said:


> It's 4th of July here in the states, so celebrating with Ives' Holiday Symphony in a superb performance by Michael Tilson Thomas and the CSO. Highly recommended disc.


Same here but played the Concord Sonata, Happy 4th!


----------



## pmsummer

*Yeah, well, you know.*










AMERICAN BRASS BAND JOURNAL REVISITED
*Empire Brass Quintet & Friends*
Frederick Fennel - director

Sine Qua Non


----------



## KenOC

For the day: Grand Canyon Suite, Cincinnati Pops, Erich Kunzel, on the radio. Grofe really nailed it with this one. America's "Moldau"!


----------



## Albert7

Mahler's 3rd


----------



## George O

Charles Ives (1874-1954): Second Piano Sonata "Concord, Mass. 1840-1860"
Emerson
The Alcotts 
Hawthorne
Thoreau

George Pappastavrou, piano
Bonnie Lichter, flute

on Composer Recordings, Inc. (CRI) (NYC), from 1961


----------



## Albert7

Sorry folks but I am going to be up for the next 10 hours listening to this wonderful piece for the patriotic day.






See you guys on the other side when I am dug up...


----------



## SimonNZ

Asger Hamerik's Requiem - Thomas Dausgaard, cond.


----------



## Jay




----------



## SimonNZ

A plea / gentle reminder to new members, and, of course, once again to Albert:

Links only for YT vids on this thread, please.

There is a seperate thread for embedded vids:

http://www.talkclassical.com/21575-current-listening-youtube-videos.html


----------



## Pugg

​
Peer Gynt+ Piano Concerto (Curzon)

FJELDSTAD / LSO (1958)


----------



## ArtMusic




----------



## brotagonist

I've been listening to:








Zimmermann Die Soldaten
Kontarsky/Stuttgart

I cannot help wanting to pair it, mentally, with Berg's Lulu, since both are 12-tone operas with rather lurid plots featuring tragic female leads. This is a great discovery that I've barely cracked the shell of.


----------



## SONNET CLV

SONNET CLV said:


> When I do get the chance to listen to music on Fourth of July, I turn to American composers. Ives, Harris, Schuman remain commonly played folks for me on this holiday.
> 
> Tonight, to open my Fourth celebration, I turn to the Symphony No. 1 by Don Gillis. It's titled "An American Symphony".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since I have quite a few Don Gillis discs, I perhaps shall indulge in this composer's art on this Fourth of July, 2015. Symphony No. 1 seems a good place to start.


I continued with Don Gillis music for my July 4th listening -- four for July four, listening to the first four symphonies by Don Gillis. Numbers 1 and 2 are on the aforementioned disc.

Number 3 shows up on an ALBANY SACD along with two other works, including the composer's Symphony No. 10 (or maybe it's the 11th, depending how one counts the antic Symphony 5 and 1/2). The Tenth is titled Symphony X, though that X may not necessarily stand for the number 10. In any case, the Symphony No. 3 titled "A Symphony for Free Men" proves a wonderful listen for the Fourth of July.









I continued with Don Gillis's Fourth Symphony, titled "The Pioneers". It too is a very American sounding work. Much of Gillis's symphonic output sounds akin to movie soundtracks for westerns. If you enjoy music by Roy Harris and Howard Hanson and Walter Piston, you should easily fit to Don Gillis.










There is perhaps little that is profound in these first four symphonies of American composer Don Gillis, but for Fourth of July patriotic feeling, few pieces can beat them. After all, the profound work was already done by the Founders of our nation in declaring independence and constructing a Constitution and the various Veterans who maintain this country's freedom, so the Fourth of July can remain a day for light celebration -- fireworks, barbeques, family gatherings. The music need not be heavy and earth shaking. Not that Gillis is especially light. There are some rapturous melodies, powerful anthems, and interesting orchestral colors throughout; but this is lyrical 20th century music in the Romantic vein and it won't challenge many listeners. Which suits me fine.

By the way, I did play a movement from Don Gillis's Symphony X, a symphony dedicated to sights and sounds and memories of the city of Dallas, Texas. It is subtitled "Big D" where the "D" likely stands for Dallas. I listened to the hauntingly lyrical second movement, titled "Requiem for a Hero" and written in memory of J.F. Kennedy who, as you all know, was slain in Dallas. It is a very moving piece of music.

Those of you unfamiliar with the music of Don Gillis should give him a listen. Any of the three discs mentioned in this post will prove a fitting introduction to this most American of composers. Who knows? Perhaps next year your own Fourth of July celebration will include a session of listening to the music of Don Gillis.


----------



## ArtMusic




----------



## Pugg

​*Bach : piano concertos *
_Eschenbach/ Fratntz/ Oppitz / Scmidt_


----------



## SimonNZ

Granados' Goyescas (opera) - Ataulfo Argento, cond.


----------



## Pugg

SimonNZ said:


> Granados' Goyescas (opera) - Ataulfo Argento, cond.


If you got this on vinyl .......it's worth quit a few $$$$$$ (US ):tiphat:


----------



## SimonNZ

Pugg said:


> If you got this on vinyl .......it's worth quit a few $$$$$$ (US ):tiphat:


Sadly, no...a taped copy from a friend's lp. And while he does take care of his stuff it probably still wouldn't meet the insane standards of the deep-pocket collectors.

edit: actually I should add that the reason I went looking for it (and other works) was because I saw a listing for it in a book called Neglected Music, which while not saying much about the music beyond what ensembles might want to know about instrumentation, does provide a long fascinating list of works - some, frustratingly unrecorded:


----------



## tortkis

Listening to Lyric Pieces from this set.

Grieg: The Complete Piano Music - Eva Knardahl (BIS)









Every piece is fantastic and it always makes me want to hear the next one.


----------



## SimonNZ

Nielsen's Springtime In Funen - Tamas Veto, cond.


----------



## tortkis

Ives Plays Ives (CRI, recorded 1933-1943)


----------



## ArtMusic




----------



## KenOC

On the radio, Mozart's Prague Symphony, Frans Bruggen and the Orchestra of the 18th Century. What a superb work!


----------



## Josh

SimonNZ said:


> Nielsen's Springtime In Funen - Tamas Veto, cond.


Okay, Simon, you talked me into it. Just ordered a copy on amazon. Your powers of persuasion are mighty indeed.


----------



## jim prideaux

SimonNZ said:


> Nielsen's Springtime In Funen - Tamas Veto, cond.


just got hold of this CD, specifically because some of the pieces are part of a 'Prom' I am attending in August-main works are Nielsen 2nd and Brahms Violin concerto but having been encouraged to seek out this collection I realise there is more to Nielsen than the six symphonies-oddly enough it was a little like the process I went through with Martinu when I bought a recording of what could be referred to as his 'secular cantatas'-every so often I detect (admittedly in my own mind)similarities between the two composers, perhaps most significantly their individuality and their 'location'(not just geographically)outside the what might be loosely termed the European mainstream!


----------



## Balthazar

*Copland ~ Appalachian Spring; Lincoln Portrait; Billy the Kid*. The conductor leads the LSO with Henry Fonda narrating the second work.

*Various ~ American Piano Music*. Michel Legrand plays a wide variety of pieces by American composers from Gottschalk to Cage. Of note are Amy Beach's _5 Improvisations_, Edward MacDowell's _New England Idylls_, and Leonard Bernstein's _5 Anniversaries_.

*Ives ~ An American Journey*. Michael Tilson Thomas leads San Francisco in a range of works including _3 Places in New England_, _The Unanswered Question_, and several songs with Thomas Hampson.


----------



## Josh

It's scarce nowadays, but if you ever come across a copy of this CD for sale, don't hesitate to snag it. Gorgeous, invigorating symphonic poetry awaits you...










*New England Landscapes*

Featuring the works of COPLAND, JARRETT, KASKA, PISTON and STEWART

BOSTON METROPOLITAN ORCHESTRA conducted by David Callahan


----------



## ptr

*Tristan Murail* - Le Partage Des Eaux (AEON AECD1222)
(Le Partage des eaux / Contes cruels / Sillages)










BBC Symphony Orchestra & Netherlands Radio Philharmonic u. Pierre-André Valade

*Jonathan Harvey* - Speakings (AEON AECD1090)
(Scena (1992) for violin and ensemble / Jubilus (2002) for clarinet and ensemble / Speakings (2007-2008) for large orchestra and electronics)










Elizabeth Layton, violin; Scott Dickinson, viola; BBC Scottish Symphony Orchestra u. Ilan Volkov

*Thierry Blondeau* - Lieu & Non-Lieux (AEON AECD0984)










Ensemble Caim u. Guillaume Bourgogne

/ptr


----------



## Federico

Anton WEBERN: Langsamer Satz • Slow Movement (1905) [9'05'']
Emerson String Quartet:
Eugene Drucker, violin - Philip Setzer, violin - Lawrence Dutton, viola - David Finckel, cello


----------



## ArtMusic




----------



## Musicophile

David Fray: Schubert Fantaisie.









I just reviewed this beautiful album on my blog: http://musicophilesblog.com/2015/07/05/david-frays-elegant-and-intimate-schubert/


----------



## Pugg

​
*Stravinsky; The Rake's Progress.*
_Terfel/ Bostridge/ York/ von Otter/Gardiner._


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

G. P. Telemann - Die Tageszeiten - Cantata (Wolfgang Schäfer; Mechthild Bach; Mechthild Georg; Hans Peter Blochwitz; Johannes Mannov; Freiburger Vokalensemble; Collegium Musicum Freiburg).









This Cantata is similar in style to Haydn's oratorios The Creation and The Seasons, with its descriptive musical language. Very fine music, imo.


----------



## Taggart

Disc 12 of










Sacred music with style. Elegance acquires eloquence.


----------



## Pugg

​*Grieg : Lyric Pieces.*
_Leif Ove Andsnes _.


----------



## bejart

Giovanni Benedetto Platti (ca.1697-1763): Concerto Grosso No.4 in F Major

Georg Kallweit conducting the Akademie fur Alte Musick Berlin


----------



## Albert7

More Satie Vexations this morning... vexations... vexations...


----------



## MrTortoise

Robert Schumann
Overture to Goethe's Hermann and Dorothea, Op. 136
Symphony No. 3 in E-flat major, Op. 97 'Rhenish'

Philharmonia Orchestra
Riccardo Muti, cond.


----------



## Haydn man

Have been enjoying this recording all weekend
A recommendation by, and a thank you to Mahlerian for this weeks Saturday Symphony, which is a new work for me.
I am more familiar with Verklarte Nacht and so it has been good to listen to this again as well.
Think I might explore Spotify for some alternative versions


----------



## Bix

I'm listening to the next set of pieces I am singing in.

Vaughan-Williams : Sea Symphony
Elgar : The Apostles
Orf : Carmina Burana
Bernstein : Chichester Psalms
Handel : Messiah


----------



## schigolch




----------



## jim prideaux

working and listening to Tubin 3rd Symphony performed by Jarvi and the Gothenburg S.O.......have read criticsms that imply he can be overblown and a little pompous at times........it just means he 'rocks' a little more as far as I am concerned!


----------



## Vasks

_LPs_

*Borodin - Overture to "Prince Igor" (Svetlanov/Melodiya Angel)
Khachaturian - Selections from "Spartacus" (composer/Angel)
Prokofiev - Lt. Kije Suite (Ormandy/Columbia)*


----------



## Levanda

On BBC iPlayer opera new production Spade Queen by Tchaikovsky interesting singing in English.


----------



## ptr

*Oliver Messiaen* - Organ Works (Eloquence ELQ4810793)
(Le Banquet Celeste / Les Corps Glorieux / Apparition de l'eglise eternelle / Verset pour la fete de la dedicace / L'Ascension (extracts))










Dame Gillian Weir @ the organ of the Royal Festival Hall, London

Some of the best interpretations of these Messiaen organ works! (Better then her later Collins releases and on par with Olivier Latry!)

/ptr


----------



## Pugg

*Verdi : La Traviata.*
_Dame Joan Sutherland/ Carlo Bergonzi/ Robert Merril._
John Pritchard conducting.


----------



## papsrus

Pugg said:


> If you got this on vinyl .......it's worth quit a few $$$$$$ (US ):tiphat:


There's a copy here, described as VG, for a reasonable price.


----------



## papsrus

After reading through the "worst Mahler conductors" thread, I was relieved to see Tennstedt wasn't mentioned, and that the thread seems to have ended up at this point extolling the virtues of Karajan's Beethoven. :lol:

... reassuring.

NP: Mahler Symphonies Nos. 1, 2 & 3
Tennstedt, London Philharmonic Orchestra (Warner Classics)


----------



## EDaddy

http://postimage.org/

First listen to this turbulent work. So far I am thoroughly captivated, almost like being wrapped up in an intense war movie or something... but watching with my ears!

Definitely getting a Symphony 1 part II vibe here.


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

A lot of classical listening over the last few days spent in my studio painting:














































A lot of Russians among the current bunch.


----------



## StlukesguildOhio




----------



## Mahlerian

Schumann: Konzertstuck for four horns and orchestra
Orchestre Revolutionnaire et Romantique, cond. Gardiner


----------



## bejart

Christian Ernst Graf (1723-1804): String Quartet in D Major, Op.17, No.4

Via Nova Quartet: Mechthild Blaumer and Lorenz Blaumer, violins -- Helmut Winkel, viola -- Mario Blaumer, cello -- Eri Takegushi, harpsichord..


----------



## Jay




----------



## EDaddy

http://postimage.org/app.php

Offenbach: Gaité Parisienne. Utterly ridiculous music! Could have done without this one in my Living Stereo box, substituted for any number of serious works. I mean _really?!_


----------



## jim prideaux

Nielsen-2nd and 5th Symphonies performed by Berglund and Royal Danish Orch.


----------



## Mahlerian

Stravinsky: Serenade in A
Igor Stravinsky









Stravinsky: Serenade in A
Jenny Lin









Stravinsky: Serenade in A
Victor Sangiorgio









Lin's certainly has the best sound, Stravinsky's is of immense historical value but doesn't reveal the full subtlety of the piece, and Sangiorgio's doesn't have the same light staccato touch that the other two do. I'd take Lin's version overall.


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1981/2, 1988/9.








View attachment 71897


----------



## Vaneyes

SimonNZ said:


> A plea / *gentle reminder* to new members, and, of course, once again to Albert:
> 
> Links only for YT vids on this thread, please.
> 
> There is a seperate thread for embedded vids:
> 
> http://www.talkclassical.com/21575-current-listening-youtube-videos.html


"Well said, Simon."


----------



## Vaneyes

Kontrapunctus said:


> Ah, fresh vinyl! This is a superb recording. Michelangeli has always struck me as a dainty perfectionist, but he rips loose here and there in this live performance.


I was disappointed with the CD sound, and quickly culled it. LP sound better? Anyone compared?


----------



## Vaneyes

Sampling for *Rochberg* birthday (1918).


----------



## DaveS

Beethoven: Sonata in A flat Major, Op.26
Sonata in E flat Major, Op.27 #1
Sonata in C# Minor, Op.27 #2
Sonata in D Major, Op.28
Maurizio Pollini


----------



## Vaneyes

Bix, welcome back to Current Listening. :tiphat:


----------



## papsrus

Bach -- "Concerts avec plusieurs instruments, Vol I to VI"
Cafe Zimmerman (Alpha)









Someone pointed out something I hadn't noticed earlier, but should be immediately obvious, I suppose. While this set mixes a variety of Bach works for 'orchestra' -- the six Brandenburg Concertos, four orchestral suites, violin, harpsicord and other concertos, etc., -- the music is not presented monolithically; that is, they don't group all the Brandenburg Concertos together, then the harpsichord concertos next, and so on.

Rather, the music is presented in almost a 'concert' format, with the different types of works mingled together. A nice idea that tends to keep the listener engaged.


----------



## EDaddy

http://postimage.org/

Glazunov: Violin Concerto In A Minor, Op. 82; Jascha Heifetz

Never heard this Glazunov fella before. Great music! In great hands, _of course_.


----------



## Eramirez156

*Cesar Franck: Symphony in D minor*









*Charles Munch
Boston Symphony Orchestra*

recorded 11 March 1957


----------



## cwarchc

J.S. Bach: St John Passion, BWV 245 - Bach Collegium Japan, Masaaki Suzuki


----------



## senza sordino

It's been a string festival here the past few days. I'm now off work for the summer, but I've also been playing a lot myself. I've met a couple of amateur players like myself who said they don't like listening to violin music, it's too depressing, because they can't play like that. I don't feel that way at all. For me, listening to violin music is inspirational and aspirational. No I can't play like this, and I never will. But it is something for me to try, it helps me know what the possibilities are and what a piece should sound like. I'd rather live within a world of possibilities rather than limitations.

Here's what I've been listening to

ASM plays Beethoven 7, Brahms 2, Mozart K481, Fauré 1, Previn 2 violin sonatas, Penderecki la Folia, Kreisler Schön Rosmarin Caprice viennois, Leibeslied, Brahms Hungarian Dances 1,2,5 Massenet Meditation, Ravel Habanera, Debussy Beau Soir. This is one of my favourite disks
View attachment 71902


Shostakovich violin concerto 1, Kancheli V&V, Shostakovich Lyrical Waltz, Pärt Spiegel im Spiegel, Rachmaninov Vocalise
View attachment 71903


Dowland, Elgar Elegy, Introduction and Allegro for strings, Serenade for strings, Frank Bridge Lament, Hubert Parry An English Suite and Lady Radnor's Suite
View attachment 71904


Eugène Ysaÿe Six sonatas for solo violin
View attachment 71905


----------



## KenOC

Hummel Piano Trios, from the complete set by the Trio Parnassus. These are very strong works, much in the style of early Beethoven. Highly recommended!


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

G. P. Telemann - Sonata in B-Flat Major, TWV 41: B6 from 'Essercizii musici' (Paul Dombrecht - Oboe; Wieland Kuijken; Robert Kohnen).









Spirited, elegant and fresh-sounding playing by Dombrecht.


----------



## Guest

Toshio Hosokawa
Utsurohi

Via the youtube gadget


----------



## Eramirez156

Another JVC XRCD, again with *Munch and Boston*

*Ravel: Daphnis et Chloe*









*Charles Munch
Boston Symphony Orchestra *

recorded 23 and 24 January 1955


----------



## TurnaboutVox

A round-up of today's listening. I have been rewarding myself for working to prepare myself for workshops and seminars I'm leading in the coming week, with listening to a disc every few hours.

First up was Saturday symphony for this week, plus the rest of this disc via Spotify, recommended by Mahlerian

*
Arnold Schoenberg
Verklärte Nacht, (version for string orchestra), Op. 4
Chamber Symphony No. 2, Op. 38*
*
Anton Webern
Langsamer Satz (written for string quartet)*
Lausanne Chamber Orchestra, Heinz Holliger [Zig-Zag, 2013]

This was the first time I'd heard Schoenberg's Chamber symphony No. 2. (I bought a recording of No. 1 last year). My impression was that it was in a similar vein (neoclassical in style?) and interesting and enjoyable. I may look to buy a recording in the near future. Verklaerte nacht and Webern's langsamer satz are familiar to me from their chamber ensemble versions, but it's interesting to hear them orchestrated. Goodness, but Verklaerte nacht is lush and late romantic!










*
Alexander Scriabin*
*Deux Impromptus a la Mazur Op.7
Deux Impromptus Op.10, Op. 12 & Op. 14
Deux Poèmes Op.32, Op. 44, Op. 63, Op. 69 & Op. 71*
Maria Lettberg [Capriccio, 2008; disc 7 of 8]

My new disc of the week in what has been a slow traversal (over 8 months so far) of Lettberg's complete Scriabin piano works. The impromptus and poèmes are very typical of Scriabin in the various stages of his compositional style, I feel I am now qualified to say!










and finally:

*
Charles Koechlin
String Quartet No. 1 in D major, Op. 51 
String Quartet No. 2, Op. 57*
Ardeo Quartet [Ar Re-Se, 2006]

This is one of the more impressive chamber music discs to come to my attention recently. Quintessentially French, and bearing a strong relationship to the Debussy, Ravel and Faure quartets, Koechlin moves further into 'alternative tonalities' in these works, especially Op. 57 (1911-16). Impressively played by the all-women Ardeo Quartet, I'd recommend this highly to chamber music enthusiasts.


----------



## SimonNZ

Haydn's Symphonies 88 and 89 - Antal Dorati, cond.


----------



## Blancrocher

Mozart's Symphonies 35, 40, and 41 (Szell)

Picked this up cheap at a record store since I remembered it was recommended on Trout's blog.


----------



## Selby

Nicolas Hodges, piano

Beat Furrer: Drei Klavierstücke; Voicelessness. The snow has no voice; Phasma


----------



## elgar's ghost

Alkan - "Les Quatre Ages", grande sonate op. 33 (Ronald Smith on EMI). No decent pic of original sleeve available, but the performance is included on this later edition:


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

First listen... and it will probably take a few more hearings before I make up my mind on these song settings of Rilke by Brad Mehldau.










We had a member some years back who was a fanatical lover of Myaskovsky. He repeatedly pushed me to pick up the complete symphonies by Svetlanov... but listening to a few individual discs, I had mixed feelings. This recording, however, was something different altogether. I quite enjoyed the Symphony 27 and was immediately enamored of the Cello Concerto.


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

EDaddy said:


> http://postimage.org/app.php
> 
> Offenbach: Gaité Parisienne. Utterly ridiculous music! Could have done without this one in my Living Stereo box, substituted for any number of serious works. I mean _really?!_


I absolutely love Offenbach. Yes, its frou-frou... Parisian bon-bons like Strauss Jr.'s Viennese bon-bons... but sometimes I am in the mood for bon-bons... and Offenbach is among the finest at such confections.

"Serious" music. Seriously?


----------



## Selby

What do you play to accompany a now 4-0 USA World Cup lead over Japan?

Ride of the Valkyries, maybe?

Queen's "We are the champions"?


----------



## Vaneyes

Selby said:


> *What do you play to accompany a now 4-0 USA World Cup lead over Japan?*
> 
> Ride of the Valkyries, maybe?
> 
> Queen's "We are the champions"?


4 - 1, and nearly 4 - 2. Suzuki, of course.


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1984, 1996.


----------



## pmsummer

EL CANCIONERO DE LA COLOMBINA
_1451-1506_
*Hespèrion XX*
Jordi Savall - director, viola da gamba

Astrée


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Schoenberg, Moses und Aron*

I'm at home alone tonight. That means I can crank up some Schoenberg.


----------



## Vaneyes

Manxfeeder said:


> *Schoenberg, Moses und Aron*
> 
> I'm at home alone tonight. That means I can crank up some Schoenberg.
> 
> View attachment 71914


Careful.


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

Manxfeeder said:


> *Schoenberg, Moses und Aron*
> 
> I'm at home alone tonight. That means I can crank up some Schoenberg.
> 
> View attachment 71914


And in a like manner as my wife's away as well I could drink that whole bottle of Jack Daniels while watching re-runs of the _Dukes of Hazard_...

... but why!!!???


----------



## bejart

Franz Xaver Richter (1709-1789): Sinfonia a Quatro in C Minor

Simon Murphy conducting the Chamber Orchestra of the New Dutch Academy


----------



## Mahlerian

StlukesguildOhio said:


> And in a like manner as my wife's away as well I could drink that whole bottle of Jack Daniels while watching re-runs of the _Dukes of Hazard_...
> 
> ... but why!!!???


Because unlike either of those things, listening to Schoenberg's music is pleasurable and (intellectually and aesthetically) stimulating.

Plus, you can get ready for the performances coming up soon in Paris!


----------



## MrTortoise

StlukesguildOhio said:


> And in a like manner as my wife's away as well I could drink that whole bottle of Jack Daniels while watching re-runs of the _Dukes of Hazard_...
> 
> ... but why!!!???


Nah, I'd go with a vodka binge and an X-files marathon! :devil:


----------



## Vaneyes

In tribute to the "USA! USA! USA!" gals football/soccer victory, 5 - 2. :tiphat:

Recorded 2000 - 2004.


----------



## MrTortoise

I think everyone died in the end and it sound like opera!

Here's looking at you MB


----------



## Albert7

Earlier today I interrupted my Satie listening marathon to hear this lovely work:






Toshio Hosokawa's Utsurohi


----------



## Guest

Fantastic playing and sound. Somehow, even though they've been around since the late 70s, this is my first recording by the Brodsky Qt. I like what I hear!


----------



## Albert7

Kontrapunctus said:


> Fantastic playing and sound. Somehow, even though they've been around since the late 70s, this is my first recording by the Brodsky Qt. I like what I hear!


Nice I just picked up this recording a few weeks ago. Haven' t heard it yet however.


----------



## EDaddy

StlukesguildOhio said:


> I absolutely love Offenbach. Yes, its frou-frou... Parisian bon-bons like Strauss Jr.'s Viennese bon-bons... but sometimes I am in the mood for bon-bons... and Offenbach is among the finest at such confections.
> 
> "Serious" music. Seriously?


Lol. Just not my cup o' bon-bons I guess.


----------



## SimonNZ

Respighi's Lauda Per La Nativita Del Signore - Anders Eby, cond.


----------



## Balthazar

*J. S. Bach ~ Sonatas and Partitas for Solo Violin*. Gidon Kremer squeezes blood out of every note of the score. Since I acquired this set, I have thought that Kremer's reading was a great Dionysus best paired with a more Apollonian version (e.g., Christian Tetzlaff). But in the end, Dionysus won out and this is the only recording I reach for these days. Kremer's non-stop passion and instrumental vocalization have to be heard to be believed.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Dvorák*: Symphonies 7 & 8

_Antal Dorati _


----------



## Becca

Ferruccio Busoni - _Lustspieloverture_ (Comedy Overture) Op 38

RIAS Orchestra Berlin - Arturo Tamayo

A relatively early (1897) but mature work by Busoni and not what one would expect if the listener was only familiar with the massive Piano Concerto. Busoni said of it in a letter to his wife, "Last night I had a remarkable experience, I sat down at about twelve o'clock and wrote an overture until morning, _which I began and finished in one sitting_. Of course nothing is perfect, and this piece will need to be gone over. As it stands it is not very bad, very flowing and almost Mozartian in style..." In 1904 he revised it along with Mozart's overture to Die Entfuhrung aus dem Serail to which he added a concert ending of his own under the title "Two Cheerful Overtures for Orchestra".

This disc also has his _Symphonische Suite_, an earlier work (1883) and very enjoyable work in 5 movements which was dedicated to and championed by the conductor Hans Richter


----------



## Mahlerian

Bach: Cantatas 27, 34, 41
Baroque Orchestra, cond. Leonhardt









Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8
London Philharmonic Orchestra, cond. Boult


----------



## Pugg

papsrus said:


> There's a copy here, described as VG, for a reasonable price.


Real collectors don't buy on Amazon, they want it from long tie other collectors .
I do have Chung's ; Beethovenon , Decca SXL and a bid of €750,00


----------



## Pugg

​*Brahms ; piano trio's*
Capucon brothers and N . Angelich


----------



## brotagonist

Ok, the weekend is over. I just gave this one final spin:








Schoenberg Chamber Symphonies 1 & 2, Verklärte Nacht (version for string orchestra)
Holliger, Chamber Orchestra of Europe

I just can't get enough


----------



## brotagonist

I'm not sure that I'll be able to hear all of it tonight, before I retire...








Liszt Dante Symphony
Bernstein/Boston SO

I was so set against Liszt for so long  and then I discovered this


----------



## SixFootScowl




----------



## Arsakes

Sorry I wasn't around for a whole year. I've been busy, bad events happened and almost forgot about this place...

I hope nothing bad has happened to no user here or any conductor, player etc.

So what I listened lately:
All *Beethoven*'s Piano 3os! in:
Op.1, 28, 36, 40, 70 and 97

and now:
Some *Wagner* overtures, like Lohengrin's


----------



## Pugg

*Britten :The Red Cockatoo/ Holy Sonnets* etc.
_Ian Bostridge / Graham Johnson._


----------



## tortkis

The Unknown Ives, Volume 2 - Donald Berman (New World Records)









These piano pieces are astonishing. My particular interest was _Three Quarter-Tone Pieces_, which are very nice and melodic while experimental (unlike some of other composers' microtonal works that sound rather mechanical), but the other small pieces are also really impressive: some incorporate familiar musical styles but they are full of wonder.


----------



## SimonNZ

Constant Lambert's Horoscope - David Lloyd-Jones, cond.


----------



## schigolch




----------



## Pugg

*Schubert ; Winterreise.*
_Jonas Kaufmann/_ helmut Deutsch


----------



## Jeff W

*In which there is an awful lot of Brahms*

Good morning TC from warm and sunny Albany! Took a mini-hiatus to recharge and now I am back with my latest report.









After my Sibelius and Beethoven marathons, I thought I would marathon Brahms but with only four symphonies, it would be a fairly short marathon so I threw in his concertos to go along with the symphonies. So, to start my marathon I listened to the Piano Concertos. Emil Gilels played the solo piano while the Berlin Philharmonic was under the baton of Eugen Jochum. My favorite (of the two) set of these two concertos and I've never bothered seeking out more as I've been so satisfied with it.









The main event were the four symphonies that Mr. Brahms wrote. In this case, I went with Bernard Haitink's set he recorded with the Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra. Of the three Brahms symphony sets I have, this one is the most satisfying to my ears.









For the Brahms Violin Concerto, I went with this recording with Hilary Hahn playing the solo violin while Neville Marriner conducts the Academy of St. Martin in the Fields. For my money, this is my favorite recording of the few I have. Also, decided to play out the album with the delightful Violin Concerto that Igor Stravinsky wrote.









To conclude, I went to the Brahms Double Concerto. The soloists were Wolfgang Schneiderhan (violin) and Janos Starker (cello). The Radio-Symphonie-Orchester Berlin was under the baton of Ferenc Fricsay. This disc is an absolute favorite of mine, possibly even a Desert Island Disc (if I were to try to compile my own list of such a thing)! Also included is a terrific recording of the Beethoven Triple Concerto with Géza Anda (piano), Wolfgang Schneiderhan (violin) and Pierre Fournier (cello) as soloists.


----------



## Lord Lance

More modernist/contemporary escapades:










Takemitsu's November Steps was befittingly difficult to listen to. But, it does not seem an insurmountable task - reserved for Opera. I am sure after twelve listens, the world of Takemitsu will be clearer.


----------



## bejart

Tomaso Albinoni (1671-1751): Oboe Concert in D Major, Op.7, No.6

I Musici -- Heinz Holliger, oboe


----------



## EDaddy

Mozart: Piano Concerto #17 In G, K 453 
CSO; Szell; Casadesus

Simply sublime. The late, incomparable Robert Casadesus is without a single doubt my absolute_ favorite_ interpreter of Mozart's piano concerti. His delicate approach to melody and line was like no other nor any since. He just weaves in and out of the orchestral passages with such grace and perfection, effortless and fluid.

He's not so much the man for thunderous piano works, but he was born to play Mozart. And thank heavens he was and did!


----------



## MrTortoise

Ludwig van Beethoven
Symphony No. 6 in F 'Pastorale'

Vienna Philharmonic
Leonard Bernstein, cond.


----------



## Pugg

​*Mozart/ Beethoven/ Schubert/ Strauss/ Lanner.*

_Daniel Ottensamer _


----------



## EDaddy

brotagonist said:


> I'm not sure that I'll be able to hear all of it tonight, before I retire...
> 
> View attachment 71920
> 
> Liszt Dante Symphony
> Bernstein/Boston SO
> 
> I was so set against Liszt for so long  and then I discovered this


Wait... I'm confused, BroT. Is this album his Dante Symphony or Faust? It says Faust on the album but you listed Dante. I have heard neither of these works so forgive my ignorance. For all I know they are one and the same. Either way, you have piqued my curiosity and I must investigate.


----------



## Torkelburger

*Wien Modern*
Rihm: _Depart_
Ligeti: _Atmospheres_
Ligeti: _Lontano_
Nono: _Liebeslied_
Boulez: _Notations 1-4_

Claudio Abbado and the Vienna Philharmonic (the Rihm and Nono pieces are also with the Wiener Jeunesse-Chor (Nono is choir only))
Deutsche Grammophon


----------



## Vasks

_Ancerl conducts the Sinfonietta & Taras Bulba on a Turnabout record_


----------



## Pugg

​*Louis-Ferdinand Hérold : piano concertos *
*Jean Fréderic Neuburger.*

(Not for sale):lol:


----------



## Lord Lance

Spotlight for HIPsters:










Energetic and passionate playing - somewhat different from Vienna or Berliner's decade-ly cycles.

The one month no-Beethoven-symphony has paid its dividend well!


----------



## hombre777

Beethoven String Quartet No. 7 in F Major, Op. 59, No. 1


----------



## Proms Fanatic

Schubert String Quintet

Via Apple Music.

This is the first time I have ever heard this work. The second movement Adagio is one of the most beautiful movements I have ever heard in my life, simply exquisite.

The way Schubert modulates between different keys throughout the work is very sophisticated and provides a great richness to the piece.


----------



## Albert7

Lord Lance said:


> More modernist/contemporary escapades:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Takemitsu's November Steps was befittingly difficult to listen to. But, it does not seem an insurmountable task - reserved for Opera. I am sure after twelve listens, the world of Takemitsu will be clearer.


Congratulations Lancey! You are brave now.


----------



## ptr

*Hendrik Andriessen* - The Four Chorals and Other Organ Music (Brilliant 94958BR)










Benjamin Saunders @ the Grand Organ of Leeds Cathedral

*Polibio Fumagalli* - Opere per organo (Tactus TC830602)










Fabio Re, organo Serassi 1852

/ptr


----------



## maestro267

*Tchaikovsky*: Symphony No. 3 in D major ("Polish")
BBC Philharmonic/Noseda

*Boughton*: Symphony No. 3 in B minor
Royal PO/Handley


----------



## Lord Lance

Albert7 said:


> Congratulations Lancey! You are brave now.


No kidding. Expanding horizons and tastes bears invaluable fruits in the long run.

Moving on to Symphony No. 2 - a drastic change of tone:


----------



## Pugg

​*Scriabin: Symphony 3 *

_Riccardo Mutti _


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Tchaikovsky, Violin Concerto*

I saw the French film Le Concert last night, about a politically disgraced conductor uniting with a young violinist over a mystery which is revealed at their concert. The Tchaikovsky concerto is featured, reminding me that I haven't heard it in a long time.

This is my first encounter with Vilde Frang. She takes an old warhorse out for a new spin.


----------



## Lord Lance

Off to the Sinfonia Eroica!

Symphonies No. 3 under Jos van Immerseel and his Anima Eterna:









WE HAVE A WINNER! DING-DING!

Wow. Absolutely fantastic of a rendition! Thrilling, swift, energetic, so passionate and engrossed playing, HIPster touch. Perhaps you lose some of the tectonic tension that Karajan or Herr Furtwangler provide but in return you get a much more, shall we say, "freer and more accurate" interpretation. This has now become my second-most favorite interpretation of the work after Karajan's.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Takemitsu, November Steps*

Thanks for the heads-up about this piece. So far, it's lovely.


----------



## Morimur

*Wolfgang Rihm - Jagden und Formen (Ensemble Modern , Dominique My)*


----------



## Manxfeeder

Lord Lance said:


> Takemitsu's November Steps was befittingly difficult to listen to. But, it does not seem an insurmountable task - reserved for Opera. I am sure after twelve listens, the world of Takemitsu will be clearer.


Here's a link to an analysis of the piece which might be helpful.

http://www.academia.edu/11782559/Structural_Analysis_of_Takemitsus_November_Steps_1967_


----------



## pmsummer

EARLY VENETIAN LUTE MUSIC
*Joan Ambrosio Dalza, Francesco Spinacino, Franciscus Bossinensis, Vincenzo Capirola*
Christopher Wilson - solo lute
Shirley Rumsey - lute duettist

Naxos


----------



## jim prideaux

listening to a Supraphon collection of Martinu pieces-the Concerto for Harpsichord and small Orchestra (1935),the Oboe Concerto and the 1924 Concertino for Cello with Piano Wind and Percussion accompaniment.......

Vaclav Neumann,members of the the Czech Phil. and various soloists


----------



## Easy Goer

Brahms Late Piano Pieces - Hakon Austbo piano. 1st listen to Austbo. I thought his Brahms was very impressive.


----------



## papsrus

Pugg said:


> Real collectors don't buy on Amazon, they want it from long tie other collectors .
> I do have Chung's ; Beethovenon , Decca SXL and a bid of €750,00


Ah, I see.

NP: 
Hans Pfitzner -- Palestrina (DG)
Rafael Kubelik, Bavarian Radio Symphony Orchestra (and a cast of thousands)








Well, this is the second copy of this that I've purchased, and in both cases Disc 1 stops playing in roughly the same spot. (sigh)
... Moving on.


----------



## ptr

*Daniel Roth* - Fresques Symphoniques Sacrées (Aeolus AE10971)
(Improvisations sur les peintures murales de l'église Saint-Martin de Dudelange)










Daniel Roth, Dudelange Organ, Eglise Saint-Martin

Œuvres de *Jean-Jacques Grunenwald* (1911-1982) (Festivo 6962422)










Jean-Luc Etienne @ the organ of Sainte-Trinité, Paris

/ptr


----------



## jim prideaux

Prokofiev-Divertimento, Sinfonia Concertante and Sinfonietta-performed by Jarvi,Wallfisch and the SNO


----------



## fjf

Chopin and Mahler tonight.


----------



## EDaddy

http://postimage.org/

Enjoying this, disc 1, of my new Chandos box. Albinoni's Oboe Concertos. Sprightly, bouncy music.


----------



## papsrus

No sprightly or bouncy here.
Wagner

Tannhauser, Overture & Venusberg Music (Paris version); Tristan und Isolde, Prelude to Act 1 & Isoldes' Liebestod; Die Walkure, Magic Fire Music; Gotterdammerung, Siegfried's Rhine Journey, Brunnhilde's Immolation Scene.

Charles Munch, Boston Symphony Orchestra (Sony)


----------



## Haydn man

It is a long time since I have listened to this performance, having had the disc for many years
I always thought Dvorak seemed a restrained composer, but this work changed my perception of him. The theme of the first movement is dramatic stuff and played with real passion by Yo Yo Ma and sets the tone for the rest of the work


----------



## SiegendesLicht

My laptop is down, leaving me music-starved for all of last week, so now I am sitting in a post office listening to some of my all-time favorites on YouTube: Schumann's Third Symphony (Rhenische) and Richard Strauss' Alpine Symphony - the two pieces I mentioned in the "Voice of God" thread. There is a wonderful rendition of the latter by the Wiener Philarmoniker and Bernard Haitink. So good to hear them again...


----------



## Lord Lance

Manxfeeder said:


> Here's a link to an analysis of the piece which might be helpful.
> 
> http://www.academia.edu/11782559/Structural_Analysis_of_Takemitsus_November_Steps_1967_


Thank you so very much, good sir. Surprising to find a replier! Might I recommend Hosokawa's Horn Concerto?


----------



## Eramirez156

From the box set *Sergei Prokofiev - 50th Anniversary Edition
Alexander Nevsky*









*Kurt Masur*
*Carolyn Watkinson
Latvija Chorus*

Well played, but just too polite.


----------



## Manxfeeder

Lord Lance said:


> Thank you so very much, good sir. Surprising to find a replier! Might I recommend Hosokawa's Horn Concerto?


I'm listening now. Thanks!


----------



## elgar's ghost

Alkan's enormous cycle of 12 Studies in the Minor Keys op. 39 - you have to admire Alkan for having the brass neck in designating nos. 4-7 as a symphony and nos. 8-10 as a concerto, both of which are often performed independently. The concerto section alone lasts for 50+ minutes on this recording.

Nos. 4-11 are included on the edition below. Nos. 1-3 & 12 are on another disc for which I can't provide a decent picture.


----------



## Mahlerian

Britten: War Requiem
Elizabeth Söderstrom, Robert Tear, Thomas Allen, City of Birmingham Symphony Orchestra, cond. Rattle


----------



## Bix

Vaneyes said:


> Bix, welcome back to Current Listening. :tiphat:


I thank you sir.

Currently listening to Tchaikovsky's 5th - Royal Concertgebouw and Haitink


----------



## Bix

Mahlerian said:


> Britten: War Requiem
> Elizabeth Söderstrom, Robert Tear, Thomas Allen, City of Birmingham Symphony Orchestra, cond. Rattle


We sang this two weeks ago in Gloucester Cathedral for a friends memorial service, 'twas moving.


----------



## Eramirez156

Fresh off the mail truck

*Mattia Battistini: The Complete Recordings*









*CD 1
G&Ts Warsaw 1902
Milan 1906*

*BRAVO, BRAVO, BRAVO!!!*


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Brahms, Symphony No. 1*


----------



## Jeff W

*In which Jeff tries streaming music*

Good afternoon TC! I've signed up for the free trial for Apple Music and there is an awful lot of music on it!









Since I have no Bruckner in my collection save a recording of his Fourth, I've decided to listen, via streaming, to his symphonies. I've heard nothing but good things about Simone Young's recordings of Bruckner so I've decided to listen to her recording of Bruckner's Seventh Symphony.


----------



## Figleaf

Eramirez156 said:


> Fresh off the mail truck
> 
> *Mattia Battistini: The Complete Recordings*
> 
> View attachment 71949
> 
> 
> *CD 1
> G&Ts Warsaw 1902
> Milan 1906*
> 
> *BRAVO, BRAVO, BRAVO!!!*


That's very exciting news, Eramirez! Are the transfers good? I read and liked the essay in the liner notes. I've overspent at Norpete recently, so may have to wait a couple of months to get this, or else put it on my Christmas list!


----------



## Proms Fanatic

*Ravel* - Valses nobles et sentimentales (orchestral version)

*Ravel* - La valse

My recording of the BBC Proms 2014. Thierry Fischer conducting the BBC National Orchestra of Wales


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Brahms, Symphony No. 3*


----------



## SimonNZ

William Byrd motets - James Lancelot, cond.


----------



## Guest

I haven't listened to this in ages! Wonderful playing, but that 1981 digital recording didn't do his piano any favors.


----------



## bejart

Franz Krommer (1759-1831): Flute Quintet in C Major, Op.63

Stamitz Quartet with Bruno Meier on flute: Bohuslav Matousek and Josef Kekula, violins -- Jan Peruska, viola -- Vladimir Leixner, cello


----------



## pmsummer

IN GOTTES NAMEN FAHREN WIR
_Pilgerlieder aus Mittelalter und Renaissance_
*Odhecaton* - Ensemble für alte Musik, Köln

Fono


----------



## Proms Fanatic

Kontrapunctus said:


> I haven't listened to this in ages! Wonderful playing, but that 1981 digital recording didn't do his piano any favors.


Does this come with humming included? I know some of his recordings have that issue to some degree.


----------



## GreenMamba

Beethoven Symphony no. 3, Dohnanyi/Cleveland


----------



## Guest

Proms Fanatic said:


> Does this come with humming included? I know some of his recordings have that issue to some degree.


Oh, it's pretty bad in places. I think _all_ of his are so afflicted--he simply believed that he didn't play as well if he didn't vocalize. (It's sometimes more than mere humming--he's actually singing at times!) Here's an extreme example (mainly at the end.)


----------



## papsrus

Jacqueline Du Pre
Brahms Cello Sonata No. 2 in F
Tchaikovsky Piano Trio


----------



## Blancrocher

Lupu and Perahia in Mozart's K.448 and Schubert's Fantasy in F minor.


----------



## MrTortoise

Ludwig van Beethoven
Leonore Overture No. 3, Op. 72a
King Stephan Overture, Op. 117










Robert Schumann
Symphony No. 3 in E-flat Major 'Rhenish', Op. 97
Symphony No. 4 in d minor, Op. 120

Philharmonia Orchestra
Riccardo Muti, cond.


----------



## bejart

Mozart: Piano Sonata in B Flat, KV 333

Christian Zacharias, piano


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

All this talk of Schoenberg and his harmonic/melodic language has me in the mood for listening to Schoenberg. I am growing to like more of his music, but I still prefer Webern!










Op. 24 would have to be my favourite Schoenberg piece. I am yet to listen to all of his op. 31 variations....


----------



## EDaddy

http://postimage.org/

Delius: Sea Drift - Bryn Terfel/Bournemouth Symphony Chorus/Bournemouth Symphony Orchestra/Richard Hickox

Beautiful, aquarian tone poem. think Debussy, then add a singing crab (male tenor) and a mermaid choir. :lol:

Unusual but effective.


----------



## SimonNZ

Radulescu's Byzantine Prayer - Pierre-Yves Artaud, cond.


----------



## MrTortoise

Dmitri Shostakovich
24 Preludes and Fugues for Piano, Op. 87
No. 11 in B, No. 12 in G#, No. 13 in F#, No. 14 in e-flat minor, No. 15 in D-flat major, No. 16 in b-flat minor

Tatiana Nikolaeva, piano


----------



## Mahlerian

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Op. 24 would have to be my favourite Schoenberg piece.


One of mine, too, and its playfulness is perfect antidote to all of those who think Schoenberg (or post-tonal music generally) is always gloomy.


----------



## pmsummer

Proms Fanatic said:


> Does this come with humming included? I know some of his recordings have that issue to some degree.


I read somewhere (or I made it up... I'm getting old) that Columbia engineers actually mic'ed Gould for this recording, to catch his humming.


----------



## Pugg

*Chopin: Van Cliburn*
Hero "Polonaise No. 6 in A major, Op.53
"Op.62-1 No. 17 in B flat major Nocturne"
"Op.49 Fantasie in F minor"
"Op.25-11 A minor Etude No. 23"
"Op.10-3 Etude No. 3 in E flat major,"
"A major Op.47"
"Waltz in C sharp minor, Op.64-2 No. 7"
"Op.39 No. 3 in C sharp minor Scherzo"


----------



## Balthazar

*Beat Furrer ~ Solo Piano Works*. Nicolas Hodges at the piano. My first listen for this album.
_Drei Klavierstücke
Voicelessness: The snow has no voice
Phasma_

*Various ~ Solo Cello Works*. Inspired by the solo works thread. Alisa Weilerstein on cello.
_Zoltan Kodály ~ Sonata for Solo Cello, Op. 8
Osvaldo Golijov ~ Omaramor
Gaspar Cassadó ~ Suite For Solo Cello
Bright Sheng ~ Seven Tunes Heard in China_

*Beethoven ~ Sonata No. 2, Op. 2/2*. Glenn Gould at the piano. He has fun with the final movement here. I always learn something from Gould's interpretations with his unconventional rhythmic stresses.


----------



## Albert7

After three days in the man cave, I am done with being vexed.

Satie (or sadistic LOL) and his vexations.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

One of my favourite pieces by Nyman: After Extra Time










Which, like Schoenberg's Variations from earlier has an excellent structure which follows the development of a small amount of musical material over time


----------



## Pugg

​Our own Dutch Nightingale
*Donizetti/ Bellini/ Verdi ; arias

Cristina Deutekom.
*


----------



## SimonNZ

Radulescu's Intimate Rituals - Vincent Royer, viola, Horatiu Radulescu and Petra Junken, "sound icon"

if my info is correct then "sound icon" means an overturned grand piano retuned and played like a harp or zither


----------



## jim prideaux

Lord Lance said:


> Off to the Sinfonia Eroica!
> 
> Symphonies No. 3 under Jos van Immerseel and his Anima Eterna:
> 
> View attachment 71939
> 
> 
> WE HAVE A WINNER! DING-DING!
> 
> Wow. Absolutely fantastic of a rendition! Thrilling, swift, energetic, so passionate and engrossed playing, HIPster touch. Perhaps you lose some of the tectonic tension that Karajan or Herr Furtwangler provide but in return you get a much more, shall we say, "freer and more accurate" interpretation. This has now become my second-most favorite interpretation of the work after Karajan's.


can only endorse this particularly positive 'review'-having recently taken delivery of this set it has given me personally a new and welcome perspective on this great music, replacing Gardiner and the ORR in my affections......

their recordings of Schubert are also enticing, having listened on YT they utilise scores as they were before Brahms appears to have made his 'modifications'....


----------



## SimonNZ

Alla Zagaykevych's Sans L'éloignement De La Terre


----------



## tortkis

SimonNZ said:


> Radulescu's Intimate Rituals - Vincent Royer, viola, Horatiu Radulescu and Petra Junken, "sound icon"
> 
> if my info is correct then "sound icon" means an overturned grand piano retuned and played like a harp or zither


I had just listened to it. The sound icon sounds like an indian instrument. Atmospheric and mystical, reminding me of raga. Very good.

From discogs:
_The Sound Icon is a concert grand piano vertically placed and played with bows. 
From 12 page booklet: 
"In 2003, I composed Intimate Rituals XI (a work for viola) using the tape of the pre-recorded sound icons with a viola in a spectral scordatura, a very special tuning-chord; the open strings simulate the 3rd, 4th, 13th and 20th harmonics of an F monesis, giving C half-sharp, F half-sharp, a slightly lower D, and A half-sharp. With this scordatura you have also the presence of the 7th harmonic in the air; the 3rd and 4th harmonics in sum give 7, and the 13th and 20th harmonics in difference also give 7. So the 7th is there too, in the subconscious, even though it is not directly present. The piece is dedicated to Vincent Royer; it was composed in Clarens / Montreux, in 2003 and premiered by him in Chicago. The timing is very strict; the techniques are those already known from Das Andere and Lux Animae but otherwise activated; the macro-form is also directed by the Fibonacci proportions. The viola is in a constant dialogue with the sound icons (I don't like to think of the piece as viola and tape; ideally the sound icons would be live). The viola and the sound icons are dependent on each other, sometimes crossing, sometimes not. There are very intense moments as the sound icons describe a high register climax at the Golden Section; the viola attains its highest sounds there too and then decays, very strangely, reaching again in the low the richest timbres. Intimate Rituals are very private, maybe even erotic, situations. From the original recording of the sound icons in the Lucero studio in Versailles in 1986 to the premiere of Intimate Rituals XI with the viola in 2003 is a big span of 17 years, but the same atmosphere should be achieved, a sort of spiritual intimacy." Horatiu Radulescu, Amsterdam_

Also listened to Byzantine Prayer op.74 you mentioned in the post-1950 thread. (The album is not available, not even used!)


----------



## Lord Lance

*Beethoven's Fourth Symphony - Karl Böhm/Wiener Philharmoniker*

Continuing my listening of the Beethoven's symphonies:

_Last time on Bear's Beethoven playlist:
1. Bruno Weil/Tafelmusik Baroque Orchestra
2. Sergiu Celibidache/Münchner Philharmoniker
3. Jos van Immerseel/Anima Eterna _*[Recommended with Honors]

*SYMPHONY NO. 4
​








One of the greatest conductors to have ever graced the planet, Earth. An absolute master of the grand Austro-German tradition. [Refer to his Strauss, Mozart, Beethoven and Operas for better idea.]

Grander, much more spacious Beethoven. Different from others interpretations I have heard. But quite a beautiful sound thanks to the mastery of Karl Böhm and the massively talented: Wiener Philharmoniker.


----------



## Lord Lance

jim prideaux said:


> can only endorse this particularly positive 'review'-having recently taken delivery of this set it has given me personally a new and welcome perspective on this great music, replacing Gardiner and the ORR in my affections......
> 
> their recordings of Schubert are also enticing, having listened on YT they utilise scores as they were before Brahms appears to have made his 'modifications'....


It is not a review. Or thoughts. Just there. That is all.


----------



## Pugg

​In dearest memory of my late Grandfather.

*Elgar : Enigma variations.*
_V.P/ Sir George Solti _


----------



## jim prideaux

Lord Lance said:


> It is not a review. Or thoughts. Just there. That is all.


apologies if I in some way offended!


----------



## jim prideaux

nearly made same post twice!


----------



## Lord Lance

jim prideaux said:


> apologies if I in some way offended!


You have indeed hurt my feelings. _So much. _Us bears are emotional and hyper-sensitive folks. That's _it. _I am done. I am quitting TalkClassical.


----------



## Lord Lance

Onwards to the most played piece _ever_. Probably not hyperbolic.

_Last time on Bear's Beethoven playlist:
1. Bruno Weil/Tafelmusik Baroque Orchestra __[Enjoyable for those who enjoyed 5]__
2. Sergiu Celibidache/Münchner Philharmoniker __[Enjoyable for those who enjoyed 4]__
3. Jos van Immerseel/Anima Eterna *[Recommended with Honors]
*4. __Karl _Böhm_/Wiener Philharmoniker [Enjoyable for those who enjoyed 2]

_Symphony No. 5​








Thunderous, lightening quick and technically polished Beethoven. The fastest reading I have heard and not repugnant as I reckoned it to be. I suppose only Norrington is. That Gewandhaus sure knows it way round _a _*Beethoven**
_
*sheds a tear*_ Chailly's finales and dramatic passages reminded me of the great Herr Furtwangler. Bravo~*

P.S. Enjoyable for those who enjoyed 1*


*Trademark of Lord Lance


----------



## Lord Lance

*rings bell and whistles* Here comes Pastoral-Sinfonie.

_Last time on Bear's Beethoven playlist:
1. Bruno Weil/Tafelmusik Baroque Orchestra [Enjoyable for those who enjoyed 5]
2. Sergiu Celibidache/Münchner Philharmoniker [Enjoyable for those who enjoyed 4]
3. Jos van Immerseel/Anima Eterna *[Recommended with Honors]
*4. Karl Böhm/Wiener Philharmoniker [Enjoyable for those who enjoyed 2]
5. Riccardo Chailly/Leipzig Gewandhaus Orchestra [Enjoyable for those who enjoy Poop... Norrington, Bruggen, Leibowitz.]

_*Symphony No. 6
*







​The Grand Old Man [not to be confused with fuzzy, old man Walter] and his grandiose, sometimes exaggerated Beethoven.


----------



## Lord Lance

*Return of the Celibidache!*

_Last time on Bear's Beethoven playlist:
1. Bruno Weil/Tafelmusik Baroque Orchestra [Enjoyable for those who enjoyed 5]
2. Sergiu Celibidache/Münchner Philharmoniker [Enjoyable for those who enjoyed 4]
3. Jos van Immerseel/Anima Eterna *[Recommended with Honors]
*4. Karl Böhm/Wiener Philharmoniker [Enjoyable for those who enjoyed 2]
5. Riccardo Chailly/Leipzig Gewandhaus Orchestra [Enjoyable for those who enjoy Shi-... *coughs* Norrington, very HIP Bruggen or pioneer Leibowitz.]
6. Otto Klemperer/Philharmonia Orchestra [Meh... poor sound and leaden playing. Not the finest Beethoven Klemperer]

_
*Symphony No. 7








*​
I return once again to my Grandmaster. Despite his adopted tempi being deliberate and leisurely, they don't feel "slow" or leaden or dull. Just simply unique.


----------



## Lord Lance

*Reign of Celibidache - Beethoven's Eighth Symphony*

_Last time on Bear's Beethoven playlist:
1. Bruno Weil/Tafelmusik Baroque Orchestra [Enjoyable for those who enjoyed 5]
2. Sergiu Celibidache/Münchner Philharmoniker [Enjoyable for those who enjoyed 4]
3. Jos van Immerseel/Anima Eterna *[Recommended with Honors]
*4. Karl Böhm/Wiener Philharmoniker [Enjoyable for those who enjoyed 2]
5. Riccardo Chailly/Leipzig Gewandhaus Orchestra [Enjoyable for those who enjoy Shi-... *coughs* Norrington, very HIP Bruggen or pioneer Leibowitz.]
6. Otto Klemperer/Philharmonia Orchestra [Meh... poor sound and leaden playing. Not the finest Beethoven Klemperer]
7. Sergiu Celibidache/Münchner Philharmoniker [A true buy for Celibidachians and even those wanting a different, fresh take on this overplayed classic.]

_
*Symphony No. 8

View attachment 71965


*​Of all works that Celibidache touched and put his unique spin, this has been for me the most unique one. A seemingly joyous work with stormy passages has been turned into a dramatic, tense work progressing at its own unhurried pace. Unfolding, perhaps. This may've been an old warhorse but it has been given such a distinctive interpretation that my interest has been once again rejuvenated. Bravo, Grandmaster.

That may precisely be the reason why Celibidache's Beethoven draws such extreme responses.


----------



## Pugg

​* Mozart: Great Mass in C minor, K. 427; Exultate, jubilate, K. 165; Ave verum corpus, K. 618 
*
_Auger/ von Stade / Lopardo / Bernstein._


----------



## Lord Lance

*Reign of Celibidache - Haydn's Symphony No. 103 and 104*

I am not well acquainted with 103, so giving the work a go from the Grandmaster himself.









Later: Symphony No. 104.


----------



## Jeff W

*In which Jeff does not marathon a single composer*

Good morning TC from bright and sunny Albany! Mixed bag of listening instead of a marathon of the same composer.









Started off with two of the suites composed by Ferde Grofe, the Grand Canyon and Mississippi Suites. The New York Philharmonic played and was led by Leonard Bernstein in the Grand Canyon Suite and by Andre Kostelanetz in the Mississippi Suite. Can't say too much about the Mississippi Suite as it isn't really a favorite but I absolutely adore the Grand Canyon Suite!









Went with this recording of Gustav Mahler's Symphony No. 1 and Rachmaninoff's 'Isle of the Dead'. Dimitri Mitropoulos led the Minneapolis (now Minnesota) Symphony Orchestra. As far as I can understand, this was the first time that Gustav Mahler's First Symphony was recorded, at least that is what the internet says. A good recording, but I find that I prefer the Kubelik recording more.









A classic recording I like to break out whenever I'm feeling blue, Isaac Stern playing the Mendelssohn and Tchaikovsky Violin Concertos with Eugene Ormandy leading the Philadelphia Orchestra. I love the Philadelphia sound.









Went with some Piano Concertos by Camille Saint-Saens next. Concertos No. 1, 3 & 5 (I don't overly care for the even numbered ones...) with Pascal Roge playing the solo piano and Charles Dutoit leading the orchestras.









I must confess to being a Bruckner neophyte. I listened to the Seventh Symphony last night and was highly impressed though and I have decided to start at the beginning and work my way through all of Bruckner's symphonies. It seems that Simone Young has recorded an almost complete cycle with the Philharmoniker Hamburg (It seems that the as yet unrecorded 5th will be out at some point this year according to a quick Google search). On right now, via Apple Music, is the Study Symphony in F minor, WAB 99. Simone Young conducts the Philharmoniker Hamburg.


----------



## Morimur

*Johann Sebastian Bach - Keyboard Concertos (Murray Perahia) (3 CD)*


----------



## Muse Wanderer

Tallis Scholars 'The Palestrina 400 Collection' CD 1 of 4

i) Plainchant - Benedicta es
ii) Josquin des Pret - Motet Benedicta es
iii) Palestrina - Missa Benedicta es - Kyrie
iv) Palestrina - Missa Benedicta es - Gloria
v) Palestrina - Missa Benedicta es - Credo
vi) Palestrina - Missa Benedicta es - Sanctus and Benedictus
vii) Palestrina - Missa Benedicta es - Agnus Dei 1 & 2

Feels like angels speaking to me.... same feeling felt as the first time I heard Allegri's Miserere

This time it is Tallis Scholars' 'The Palestrina 400 Collection' CD1 of 4.

The Plainchant starts off bringing the listener into a sacred mood and demanding attention to the golden pieces that will be presented next.

Josquin des Pret 'Motet Benedicta es' is 6min 55sec of glory to the heavens as never heard before. The starting fugue is sublime, the remarkable drop of dynamics happens with the upper registers being angelically voiced. The lower voices ultimately join in to a great finale at the 6min mark. This piece alone justifies getting hold of the whole collection!

Giovanni Pierluigi de Palestrina's 'Missa Benedicte es'  starts off a soon as Josquin des Pret finishes off. 
And it works just as if it was meant to be!

Palestrina's Kyrie is more subdued initially and creeps softly in your subconscious with a far reaching polyphonic melody and harmony. The recording quality really shines in this section with all voices balanced perfectly. The last minute of the Kyrie is stronger, impactful and energised. All voice are saying 'Lord have mercy' in unison at the end. Perfect!

The Gloria starts off with the same energy as the Kyrie left off with a great fugue. The voices are more complex and the layering needs a bit of relistening to appreciate its structure. Palestrina can really astonish you with his mastery! The pauses are there when needed, each stage timed so that it does not take over the whole piece or fatigue the listener.

The Credo keeps the pace going from the Gloria with complex woven voices, again only appreciated with repeated listening. The soundstage of the recording shines through with my open backed headphones and everything feels just right. Fast sections are balanced by slower ones with fewer voices but great melody and harmony.

The Sanctus and Benedictus starts slow paving the way to the climax, the 'Osanna in Excelsis'. And the climax returns again at the end of this piece after another slow interlude...Welcome to Heaven indeed.

The Agnus Dei finishes this marvel of a Missa beautifully. All the voices start together singing softly to the 'Lamb of God' slowly stepping up towards the higher registers with a tearful heart-broken 'Miserere' that is as significant as Allegri's own.

The second section of the Agnus Dei is more jovial filled with eternal happiness in the vicinity of the eternal being this Missa is ultimately written to.

How could such a piece be written by a human?

Palestrina opens the doors to heaven to the dedicated listener who is patient enough to relisten and note all the intricate interlayering of the voices that together bring their ultimate metaphorical treasure...

The gates of heaven, the ultimate human endeavour towards enlightenment and eternal life.


----------



## bejart

JS Bach: The Art of Fugue, BWV 1080

Emerson String Quartet: Philip Setzer and Eugene Drucker, violins -- Lawrence Dutton, viola -- David Finckel, cello


----------



## Lord Lance

Jeff W said:


> Good morning TC from bright and sunny Albany! Mixed bag of listening instead of a marathon of the same composer.
> 
> View attachment 71968
> 
> 
> Started off with two of the suites composed by Ferde Grofe, the Grand Canyon and Mississippi Suites. The New York Philharmonic played and was led by Leonard Bernstein in the Grand Canyon Suite and by Andre Kostelanetz in the Mississippi Suite. Can't say too much about the Mississippi Suite as it isn't really a favorite but I absolutely adore the Grand Canyon Suite!
> 
> View attachment 71969
> 
> 
> Went with this recording of Gustav Mahler's Symphony No. 1 and Rachmaninoff's 'Isle of the Dead'. Dimitri Mitropoulos led the Minneapolis (now Minnesota) Symphony Orchestra. As far as I can understand, this was the first time that Gustav Mahler's First Symphony was recorded, at least that is what the internet says. A good recording, but I find that I prefer the Kubelik recording more.
> 
> View attachment 71970
> 
> 
> A classic recording I like to break out whenever I'm feeling blue, Isaac Stern playing the Mendelssohn and Tchaikovsky Violin Concertos with Eugene Ormandy leading the Philadelphia Orchestra. I love the Philadelphia sound.
> 
> View attachment 71971
> 
> 
> Went with some Piano Concertos by Camille Saint-Saens next. Concertos No. 1, 3 & 5 (I don't overly care for the even numbered ones...) with Pascal Roge playing the solo piano and Charles Dutoit leading the orchestras.
> 
> View attachment 71972
> 
> 
> I must confess to being a Bruckner neophyte. I listened to the Seventh Symphony last night and was highly impressed though and I have decided to start at the beginning and work my way through all of Bruckner's symphonies. It seems that Simone Young has recorded an almost complete cycle with the Philharmoniker Hamburg (It seems that the as yet unrecorded 5th will be out at some point this year according to a quick Google search). On right now, via Apple Music, is the Study Symphony in F minor, WAB 99. Simone Young conducts the Philharmoniker Hamburg.


Trust me, Mr. Jeff. I waited thirty days for this marathon. Needed my fill. And I ain't even done yet. After I come back home, we shall have the thrilling finale: Beethoven's Ninth Symphony [From a very special conductor]


----------



## pmsummer

FRATRES
*Arvo Pärt*
_Other works by:_ *John Corigliano, Paul Moravec, Albert Glinsky, and Olivier Messiaen*
Maria Bachmann - violin
Jon Kliobonoff - piano

RCA Red Seal/Catalyst


----------



## Pugg

*Bach/ Handel aria's *
_Arleen Auger _:tiphat:


----------



## Jeff W

Lord Lance said:


> Trust me, Mr. Jeff. I waited thirty days for this marathon. Needed my fill. And I ain't even done yet. After I come back home, we shall have the thrilling finale: Beethoven's Ninth Symphony [From a very special conductor]


Can't wait to find out who you have picked out for No. 9!


----------



## Vronsky

*Maurice Ravel -- Daphnis et Chloé*









Maurice Ravel, Ochestre Symphonique de Montreal, Charles Dutoit (Conductor) -- Daphnis et Chloé


----------



## Vasks

_Lenny's Liszt's A Faust Symphony on a DGG LP_


----------



## hombre777

Exploring Georg Philipp Telemann , String Concertos , Cantatas ,

Also , before sleep " Handel Messiah "
Handel Messiah, Tenor Accompagnato: Comfort ye, my people


----------



## papsrus

Weber -- Oberon, Overture; Wagner -- Parsifal, Good Friday Music; Tristan und Isolde, Prelude and Liebestod
Celibidache, Munich Philharmonic (Warner Classics)









Magnificent.


----------



## Pugg

​
*HAYDN *Sonata, Hob.XVI:44
*CHOPIN* Ballade No.3


----------



## Morimur

*Johann Sebastian Bach - (1999) Brandenburg Concertos (Orch. Age of Enlightenment)*


----------



## Orfeo

*Anton Bruckner*
Symphonies II, VIII, & IX.
-The Cologne Radio Symphony Orchestra/Gunther Wand.

*Max Reger*
Piano Concerto in F minor.
-Barry Douglas, piano.
-The Orchestra Philharmonic of Radio France/Marek Janowski.

*Robert Schumann*
Etudes Symphoniques, op. 13; Humoreske, op. 20; Sonata, op. 11.
-Eric Le Sage, piano.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Glinka: Piano Music. Some nice chalk-and-cheese aspects here - this collection contains a couple of serious stand-alone works (the "La Separation" Nocturne and the Barcarolle in G major) sandwiched between the unabashed salon frothiness of various waltzes, mazurkas and three short sets of theme and variations.










Smetana composed relatively little chamber music but nearly all of what he left us was of genuine substance - two string quartets (the second being an emotional rollercoaster in places as it reflects the composer's painful struggle with a debilitating hearing defect), a piano trio and a couple of shorter works entitled "From My Homeland" for violin and piano.

The piano trio has an attractive companion in Dvorak's delightful String Sextet - actually rather convenient as this work was the most significant omission from the Brilliant Classics 8-disc edition of Dvorak's non-string quartet chamber output.


----------



## Manxfeeder

Muse Wanderer said:


> View attachment 71966
> 
> 
> Tallis Scholars 'The Palestrina 400 Collection' CD 1 of 4


Thanks for the loving words about this piece. I had to listen.


----------



## pmsummer

DOPPEL-UND TRIPELKONZERTE
*Georg Philipp Telemann*
The Academy of Ancient Music
Christopher Hogwood - director

Editions L'Oiseau-Lyre


----------



## Sonata

I posted this in Current Opera listening, but it's so good I have to post in the general listening thread too!

*
Verdi: Don Carlo*. Haitink recording. From what I've read, the singers don't get neccessarily as "Into character" for the drama as some of the other recordings. And to be fair, this is my first listen to this work, but I just love this recording. The music is rich and still powerful. The singers are all fantastic, I'm as involved in the King and Roderigo's stories as I am with Don Carlo and Elisabeth. It won't be my last recording, but it is going to be listened to very frequently before I get another.


----------



## Vaneyes

For *Mahler *birthday (1860).


----------



## Vronsky

*Claude Debussy -- Jeux · Images Pour Orchestre*









Claude Debussy, Orchestre De La Suisse Romande, Armin Jordan (Conductor) -- Jeux *·* Images Pour Orchestre


----------



## padraic

Bruckner 5 - Celi


----------



## Pugg

​*Renée Fleming / Plácido Domingo:*
_Prelude to a Kiss _


----------



## Blancrocher

Mahler: Symphony 6 (Boulez)


----------



## jim prideaux

Brahms-String Quintets performed by the Raphael Ensemble


----------



## Lord Lance

Jeff W said:


> Can't wait to find out who you have picked out for No. 9!


Well, that sarcasm was unwarranted. You've hurt my feelings. People on Talk Classical can be such big meanies.


----------



## Sonata

Pugg said:


> ​*Renée Fleming / Plácido Domingo:*
> _Prelude to a Kiss _


Renée has been on my rotation lately too! Lovely. I can listen to her Song to the Moon all day long!


----------



## Lord Lance

*Reign of Celibidache: The Grandmaster Strikes Again.*

And to conclude my glorious Beethoven session, we have none other than Jos van Immerseel conducting Anima Eterna

_Last time on Bear's Beethoven playlist:
1. Bruno Weil/Tafelmusik Baroque Orchestra [Enjoyable for those who enjoyed 5]
2. Sergiu Celibidache/Münchner Philharmoniker [Enjoyable for those who enjoyed 4]
3. Jos van Immerseel/Anima Eterna *[Recommended with Honors]
*4. Karl Böhm/Wiener Philharmoniker [Enjoyable for those who enjoyed 2]
5. Riccardo Chailly/Leipzig Gewandhaus Orchestra [Enjoyable for those who enjoy Shi-... *coughs* Norrington, very HIP Bruggen or pioneer Leibowitz.]
6. Otto Klemperer/Philharmonia Orchestra [Meh... poor sound and leaden playing. Not the finest Beethoven Klemperer]
7. Sergiu Celibidache/Münchner Philharmoniker [A true buy for Celibidachians and even those wanting a different, fresh take on this overplayed classic.]
8. Sergiu Celibidache/Münchner Philharmoniker [Not for those who have a fixed idea of how this symphony should be performed. For everyone else, rejoice.]

_*SYMPHONY NO. 9*_








_
​
I have heard Herr Furtwangler, Karajan, Klemperer and so many others. 'tis now the turn to Celibidache to show his magic to us fools.


----------



## papsrus

More Wagner from the Celibidache set:

Die Meistersinger von Nürrnberg, Prelude to Act I
Siegfried Idyll
Gotterdammerung, Funeral March
Tannhauser, Overture


----------



## Morimur

*J.S. Bach - The 6 Violin Sonatas (Menuhin) (2CD)*

I absolutely _love_ this recording. I'd like to have it played at my funeral but I am too much of a ridiculous, entitled monster - I am not worthy of it.


----------



## Sonata

Vaneyes said:


> For *Mahler *birthday (1860).


I didn't know it was his birthday! If I can tear myself away from Don Carlo long enough, I'll have to fire up Das Lied Van Erde


----------



## Mahlerian

Mahler: Symphony No. 6 in A minor
London Philharmonic Orchestra, cond. Tennstedt









The live recording.


----------



## padraic

Mahlerian said:


> Mahler: Symphony No. 6 in A minor
> London Philharmonic Orchestra, cond. Tennstedt
> 
> The live recording.


Outstanding. Might need to fire that up next.


----------



## brotagonist

I just had to hear it now, before I start my day:

Strauss Metamorphosen
Wit/Staatskapelle Weimar

I have never heard this recording before and I was stunned to see that Wit conducts, but it was the top in the list, so I chose it. I think it is much slower than the usual tempo. I'm only partway through: I think slower makes it sound more heart-rending... but it is probably too slow?


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

Robert Schumann - Symphony No. 3 in E-Flat Major, 'Rheinische'; Symphony No. 4 in in D minor, Op. 120 (Rafael Kubelik; Symphonieorchester des Bayerischen Rundfunks).









Exploring Schumann's symphonic works. Really liking this.


----------



## papsrus

Sibelius -- Symphonies Nos. 1 & 2

Paavo Berglund, Bournemouth Symphony Orchestra (Warner Classics)









I have not really explored Sibelius beyond a couple of vinyl recordings inherited from dear old dad's collection, and this ridiculously inexpensive set comes with generally favorable reviews, so here I go!

Although some say Berglund and Bournemouth give a conservative or "safe" reading of the symphonies, that's actually a plus for me, just wading in and all.


----------



## SiegendesLicht

*Schubert* - Symphony No.8, performed by the Bavarian Radio Orchestra and Lorin Maazel, on YouTube.


----------



## Guest

The 6th in honor of Mahler's birthday:


----------



## D Smith

For Mahler's birthday - Das Lied von der Erde. Reiner/CSO ,Lewis, Forrester. Simply sublime, especially the orchestra. Recommended.


----------



## senza sordino

Mendelssohn String quartets 2, 3 & 6
View attachment 71998

Strauss Violin Concerto and violin sonata
View attachment 71999

Schumann, Lalo and Saint Saëns Cello Concerti
View attachment 72000

Schoenberg Verklärte Nacht, Pelleas und Melisande
View attachment 72001

Hindemith Symphonic Metamorphosis of themes by Weber, Concerto for violin and orchestra, Concert music for string orchestra and brass instruments
View attachment 72002


----------



## Eramirez156

Disc 2 of









*Mattia Battistini: The Complete Recordings*, more G & Ts from Milan (1903 - 1911)

As far as the transfer go, I don't have the old *Romophone* set for comparison, but the transfers are much better than the couple of CDs I have on *Pearl*.


----------



## Figleaf

Eramirez156 said:


> Disc 2 of
> 
> View attachment 72003
> 
> 
> *Mattia Battistini: The Complete Recordings*, more G & Ts from Milan (1903 - 1911)
> 
> As far as the transfer go, I don't have the old *Romophone* set for comparison, but the transfers are much better than the couple of CDs I have on *Pearl*.


The Romophone sounds great. It will be interesting to compare Ward Marston's Battistini transfers from the 90s with the new ones. I have the Symposium Battistini compilations but not the Pearl ones, as I bought the Romophone set back then instead.


----------



## Orfeo

Mahlerian said:


> Mahler: Symphony No. 6 in A minor
> London Philharmonic Orchestra, cond. Tennstedt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The live recording.


It escaped me that Mahler's birthday is today. And I'm sitting around playing Bruckner most of the time.

No fret, I might listen to him tomorrow. I have not heard the Third in a long while, and Bernstein is the guy to remind me of the incredible journey I made listening to this work the first time around.

And then it's back to Bruckner (and then some).


----------



## Mahlerian

Orfeo said:


> It escaped me that Mahler's birthday is today. And I'm sitting around playing Bruckner most of the time.
> 
> No fret, I might listen to him tomorrow. I have not heard the Third in a long while, and Bernstein is the guy to remind me of the incredible journey I made listening to this work the first time around.
> 
> And then it's back to Bruckner (and then some).


It's not as if the day's over yet.

Mahler: Lieder eines fahrenden Gesellen, other early songs (some orchestrated by Luciano Berio)
Thomas Hampson, David Lutz, Philharmonia Orchestra, cond. Berio


----------



## Skilmarilion

Wow. I had no idea it was his birthday.

And so I felt obliged to put this on.

I blame all of you for this.


----------



## D Smith

Continuing the Mahler birthday bash here with his 6th Symphony in a fine live performance by Alan Gilbert and the NY Philharmonic. Every time I hear the Andante I think this is my absolute favourite movement in all of Mahler (but then I'll change my mind when I listen to the 5th, or the 9th, the 2nd...).


----------



## Tsaraslondon

One of the great things about the Most Recommended Opera Thread is that it makes you go back and listen to something you haven't heard in a while, or sometimes try the recommendation of another member.

In this instance I'm reminding myself of the virtues of this recording of Gluck's *Orfeo ed Euridice*, which features the wonderful Dame Janet Baker in one of her farewell roles.


----------



## pmsummer

Morimur said:


> I absolutely _love_ this recording. I'd like to have it played at my funeral but I am too much of a ridiculous, entitled monster - I am not worthy of it.


I love that cover photo! So many conflicting clues.


----------



## Eramirez156

Taking a break from *Battistini*, here is a baritone I was unfamiliar with *Louis Lestelly* a selection of _Gramophone & Co._ recordings.









Gramophone Company, Ltd., Paris
1. GUILLAUME TELL: Sois immobile (Rossini) 3:27
1919; (797aj) 032334

2. LA FAVORITE: Léonor, viens (Donizetti) 3:32
1919; (796aj) 032333

3. LA TRAVIATA: Di Provenza il mar (Verdi) 4:24
17 April 1914; (029498v) 032319

4. LE TROUVÈRE: Son regard, son doux sourire [Il balen del suo sorriso] (Verdi) 3:20
17 April 1914; (18777u) 4-32370

5. UN BALLO IN MASCHERA: Eri tu che macchiavi quell'anima (Verdi) 4:15
18 April 1916; (395af) 032327

6. AIDA: Suo padre … Quest'assisa ch'io vesto vi dica (Verdi) 2:55
14 January, 1914; (18628½u) 4-32369

7. OTELLO: Vanne; la tua meta già vedo … Credo in un Dio crudel (Verdi) 4:28
17 April 1916; (386af) 032324

8. DER FLIEGENDE HOLLÄNDER: Die Frist ist um (Wagner) 4:34
20 May 1914; (02975v) 032341

9. TANNHÄUSER: Wie Todesahnung, Dämmrung deckt die Lande … O du mein holder Abendstern (Wagner) 4:29
20 May 1914; (02976v) 032342

10. PARSIFAL: Mein Sohn Amfortas, bist du am Amt? (Les lamentations d'Amfortas, Act 1) (Wagner) 9:06
16 May 1914; (02965v/66v) 032313/14

11. LES PÊCHEURS DE PERLES: L'orage s'est calmé (Bizet) 4:22
3 April 1916; (381af) 032322

12. LES PÊCHEURS DE PERLES: Au fond du temple saint (Bizet) 4:17
with Maurice Capitaine, tenor
16 May 1914; (02964v) 034203

13. HAMLET: La fatigue alourdit mes pas … Comme une pâle fleur (Thomas) 4:13
17 April 1916;( 385af) 032323

14. LE ROI DE LAHORE: Aux troupes du Sultan … Promesse de mon avenir (Massenet) 4:08
18 April 1916; (394af) 032326

15. HÉRODIADE: Vision fugitive (Massenet) 3:59
14 January, 1914; (02889½v) 032306

16. HÉRODIADE: Salomé! Demande au prisonnier (Massenet) 3:46
18 April 1916; (396af) 032328

17. THAÏS: Voilà donc la terrible cité (Massenet) 4:20
3 April 1916; (378af) 032320

18. HENRY VIII: Qui donc commande (Saint-Saëns) 3:45
17 April 1916; (384af) 032329


----------



## papsrus

More Celibidache
Beethoven Symphonies Nos. 2 & 4
Munich Phil.


----------



## Figleaf

Eramirez156 said:


> Taking a break from *Battistini*, here is a baritone I was unfamiliar with *Louis Lestelly* a selection of _Gramophone & Co._ recordings.
> 
> View attachment 72010
> 
> 
> Gramophone Company, Ltd., Paris
> 1. GUILLAUME TELL: Sois immobile (Rossini) 3:27
> 1919; (797aj) 032334
> 
> 2. LA FAVORITE: Léonor, viens (Donizetti) 3:32
> 1919; (796aj) 032333
> 
> 3. LA TRAVIATA: Di Provenza il mar (Verdi) 4:24
> 17 April 1914; (029498v) 032319
> 
> 4. LE TROUVÈRE: Son regard, son doux sourire [Il balen del suo sorriso] (Verdi) 3:20
> 17 April 1914; (18777u) 4-32370
> 
> 5. UN BALLO IN MASCHERA: Eri tu che macchiavi quell'anima (Verdi) 4:15
> 18 April 1916; (395af) 032327
> 
> 6. AIDA: Suo padre … Quest'assisa ch'io vesto vi dica (Verdi) 2:55
> 14 January, 1914; (18628½u) 4-32369
> 
> 7. OTELLO: Vanne; la tua meta già vedo … Credo in un Dio crudel (Verdi) 4:28
> 17 April 1916; (386af) 032324
> 
> 8. DER FLIEGENDE HOLLÄNDER: Die Frist ist um (Wagner) 4:34
> 20 May 1914; (02975v) 032341
> 
> 9. TANNHÄUSER: Wie Todesahnung, Dämmrung deckt die Lande … O du mein holder Abendstern (Wagner) 4:29
> 20 May 1914; (02976v) 032342
> 
> 10. PARSIFAL: Mein Sohn Amfortas, bist du am Amt? (Les lamentations d'Amfortas, Act 1) (Wagner) 9:06
> 16 May 1914; (02965v/66v) 032313/14
> 
> 11. LES PÊCHEURS DE PERLES: L'orage s'est calmé (Bizet) 4:22
> 3 April 1916; (381af) 032322
> 
> 12. LES PÊCHEURS DE PERLES: Au fond du temple saint (Bizet) 4:17
> with Maurice Capitaine, tenor
> 16 May 1914; (02964v) 034203
> 
> 13. HAMLET: La fatigue alourdit mes pas … Comme une pâle fleur (Thomas) 4:13
> 17 April 1916;( 385af) 032323
> 
> 14. LE ROI DE LAHORE: Aux troupes du Sultan … Promesse de mon avenir (Massenet) 4:08
> 18 April 1916; (394af) 032326
> 
> 15. HÉRODIADE: Vision fugitive (Massenet) 3:59
> 14 January, 1914; (02889½v) 032306
> 
> 16. HÉRODIADE: Salomé! Demande au prisonnier (Massenet) 3:46
> 18 April 1916; (396af) 032328
> 
> 17. THAÏS: Voilà donc la terrible cité (Massenet) 4:20
> 3 April 1916; (378af) 032320
> 
> 18. HENRY VIII: Qui donc commande (Saint-Saëns) 3:45
> 17 April 1916; (384af) 032329


Ooh, the Lagniappe series- you're really showing off now, Eramirez!  Like most of us who aren't Marston preferred customers, I only know Lestelly from YouTube- but he is absolutely splendid.

:clap:


----------



## Balthazar

*Mahler ~ Das Lied von der Erde*. The classic rendition of the gents' version. James King and Dietrich Fischer-Dieskau backed by Bernstein and Vienna.

*Tchaikovsky / Rachmaninov ~ Russian Romances*. In one of his first albums, Dmitri Hvorostovsky sings these deeply moving songs. Watching _Eugene Onegin_ the other day put me in the mood for some plaintive Russian melodies -- this disc delivers.

*Bach ~ Keyboard Partita No. 1 in B Flat, BWV 825*. Dinu Lipatti at the piano.


----------



## SimonNZ

Bach's Goldberg Variations - Ottavio Dantone, harpsichord


----------



## Guest

A beautifully recorded and staggeringly well played recital on LP. Richter draws almost organ sonorities from the instrument.


----------



## bejart

Schubert: String Quartet in D Major, D 74

Verdi Quartett: Susanne Rabenschlag and Peter Stein, violins -- Karin Wolf, viola -- Didier Poskin, cello


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 2007, 2006.


----------



## D Smith

Continuing the Mahler birthday celebration with the Adagio from Symphony 10 - Bernstein/Vienna. You can just feel the last year of his life, listening to this.


----------



## Vaneyes

Mahlerian said:


> It's not as if the day's over yet.
> 
> Mahler: Lieder eines fahrenden Gesellen, other early songs (some orchestrated by Luciano Berio)
> Thomas Hampson, David Lutz, Philharmonia Orchestra, cond. Berio


Good choice, M. I'll be copycatting that shortly. And before the evening's over...


----------



## pmsummer

BACH RECITAL
_Italian Concerto and more_
*Johann Sebastian Bach*
Glenn Gould - piano

CBS Masterworks / Odyssey


----------



## Vaneyes

The Moose of Shropshire's gone missing again. Hope he's okay.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Debussy, Prelude a l'apres-midi d'un faune, La Mer*

Sure, this is an old recording without the greatest sound, even despite the remastering, but I'm hearing things from Cantelli's conducting that I haven't heard before. I'm loving it so far.


----------



## elgar's ghost

I'm sure there can't be too many composers of whom it is said that their output for piano duet is better than that for piano solo but Dvorak could well be one of them - and both sets of Slavonic Dances plus the Legends are even more popular in their orchestrated form.


----------



## KenOC

Weinberg, Sinfonietta No. 1 (1948), Evgeny Svetlanov with the USSR State Academic Symphony Orchestra. I've always been a bit impatient with Weinberg, but this kind of thing is bringing me around!


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

Still listening to a lot of Russians... I suspect this will be the end of my Russian fix for a while. Back to Bach. :lol:


----------



## Andolink

Vaneyes said:


> Recorded 2007, 2006.


Angelich doing Brahms is heaven!!


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

Well... no Bach just yet:



















LOVE this disc! 



















Another brilliant disc!!!


----------



## papsrus

Just finished:
Mahler, Symphony No. 4
Tennstedt, London Phil.

Now onto:
Sibelius, Symphonies Nos. 3 & 4
Paavo Berglund, Bournemouth SO


----------



## deprofundis

Right now im lisening to Hildegard von Bingen ''celestial harmonies'' not as awesome has '' heavenly revelation'' all does the oxford camerata lead by Jeremy Summerly is not to blame here, he dose a fine job is version of Von Bingen works.
Maybe it's the fact i preffer the songs on his '' heavenly vision'' rendition, so im bias in the end.

Tonight i will have a dish of Schoenberg ''Gurrelieder'' now that im usee to vocal music Schoenberg should no botter me,
im not making a paralel between Schoenberg and hildegard have no fear.It's just gurrelieder a vocal work more than anything
thus said a lieder.

In order to appreciated Schoenberg wierd world you most learn to lisen to vocal music since it's a major part of his world there fore hurray for vocal music .


----------



## Albert7

Concerto for Violin, Op. 67 by Mieczyslaw Weinberg


----------



## Albert7

Chailly conducting Mahler 2nd for Mahler's b-day.


----------



## Brian Rin

Nothing will stop me from listening through the entire thing this time. I was underwhelmed by Thibaudet's performance in the first disc (solo piano works), but it's looking better with Argerich/Aimard/Pogorelich taking over in the second.


----------



## bejart

Domenico Cimarosa (1749-1801): Piano Sonata in F Major

Donatella Failoni, piano


----------



## Sonata

Dmitri Hvorostovsky: A Portrait.

Two thirds of the way through and enjoying almost every moment.


----------



## Balthazar

*Mahler ~ Piano Quartet in A minor*

Or, more accurately, the intended first movement of a never completed piano quartet. It's a shame because it is really quite nice. Here, the family Maisky (Lily on piano, Sascha on violin, Mischa on cello) are joined by Lyda Chen on viola in Lugano.


----------



## EDaddy

http://postimage.org/app.php

I keep coming back to this CD. It's really quite fabulous (One of the male singers bugs me a bit but the rest are outstanding). And Mozart was truly inspired when he wrote this. You can just tell.


----------



## MrTortoise

Ludwig van Beethoven
Symphony No. 8 in F, Op. 93

Vienna Philharmonic Orchestra
Leonard Bernstein, cond.










Thomas Tallis
The Lamentations of Jerimiah

Stephen Cleobury and The Choir of King's College, Cambridge










Johannes Ockeghem
Requiem

Ensemble Organum
Marcel Peres, cond.










John Adams
John's Book of Alleged Dances

Kronos Quartet


----------



## Pugg

​
*Alkan*:3 Morceaaux dans le genre pathétique.
_Vinzenco Maltempo _


----------



## Pugg

Sonata said:


> I posted this in Current Opera listening, but it's so good I have to post in the general listening thread too!
> 
> *
> Verdi: Don Carlo*. Haitink recording. From what I've read, the singers don't get neccessarily as "Into character" for the drama as some of the other recordings. And to be fair, this is my first listen to this work, but I just love this recording. The music is rich and still powerful. The singers are all fantastic, I'm as involved in the King and Roderigo's stories as I am with Don Carlo and Elisabeth. It won't be my last recording, but it is going to be listened to very frequently before I get another.


So, from all the recommendations you got, you go for this one...... funny.
But please....... do not take this as criticise , do your own thing at any time. :tiphat:


----------



## SixFootScowl

Four disc set (clips here). Some of the music is not to my taste, but the voice of Teresa Berganza is quite wonderful. I first heard her on the Abbado Cenerentola CD set. Here I like disc 2 the most.


----------



## Pugg

StlukesguildOhio said:


> Well... no Bach just yet:
> 
> LOVE this disc!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another brilliant disc!!!


Wonderful recording. :tiphat:


----------



## Pugg

Florestan said:


> Four disc set (clips here). Some of the music is not to my taste, but the voice of Teresa Berganza is quite wonderful. I first heard her on the Abbado Cenerentola CD set. Here I like disc 2 the most.


You _won't_ regret this .:tiphat:


----------



## Becca

Sir Arthur Bliss - _A Colour Symphony_ (1922)
Ulster Orchestra - Vernon Handley

This is one of those pieces where the first (and second and...) reaction is "why is this not far more popular??" Its early success in both the UK and USA did much to establish Bliss' reputation. In this context, 'colour' refers to the symbolic associations of colour in heraldry.

The four movements are...
Purple - amethyst - pageantry royalty and death
Red - rubies, wine, revelry, furnaces, courage and magic
Blue - sapphire, deep water, skies, loyalty and melancholy
Green - emeralds, hope, youth, joy, spring and victory


----------



## Pugg

*Brahms*:
"Academic Festival Overture Op.80" (October 7, 1963 New York, Manhattan Center),
"Tragic Overture Op.81" (May 1, 1964 New York, Manhattan Center),
"Serenade No. 2 Op.16" (February 1, the 17th, 1966 New York, Philharmonic Hall),
"Variations on a Theme by Haydn Op.56a of the subject" (December 16, 1971 New York, Philharmonic Hall)
New York Philharmonic


----------



## Pugg

​
*Stravinsky*: Sacre du printemps
*Ravel*: Boléro 
*Schönberg*: Variation für Orchester

SOLTI / LSO (1974)


----------



## Lord Lance

*I am back.*

The Bear hath returned:

Dvorak time.









Disc 40 - The Golden Spinning Wheel and Wood Dove


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Bartók's first piano concerto, probably my favourite of his piano concertos.


----------



## Lord Lance

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Bartók's first piano concerto, probably my favourite of his piano concertos.


_Must not give in... Must hold on..._


----------



## Albert7

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Bartók's first piano concerto, probably my favourite of his piano concertos.


Grimaudddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddd! + Boulez = masterwork. Word. Peace.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Renée Fleming *: *The Beautiful Voice *


----------



## Lord Lance

*I bow before the Grandmaster...*



Albert7 said:


> Grimaudddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddd! + Boulez = masterwork. Word. Peace.


What's next with you and Grimaud? Writing blood letters to her?

More Celibidache:









Mendelssohn's Fourth Symphony - 1953.

*Ding-ding! We have a winner!*_ Finest rendiiton of the work I've heard. Better than Munch's studio recording._


----------



## Tsaraslondon

More from Dame Janet.

Disc 2: Handel: Lucrezia and arias from Rodelinda, Serse, Hercules, Atralanta, Joshua and Ariodante.


----------



## Musicophile

Mahler 9 - Ivan Fischer - Budapest Festival









I've just written about it on my blog:

http://musicophilesblog.com/2015/07/08/ivan-fischers-mahler-9-or-what-to-make-of-critical-reviews/


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Janacek's opera about a 337 year old woman. Superb performance with Soderstrom perfectly cast as Emilia Marty and the VPO under Mackerras.


----------



## Pugg

Preparation for the next "recommended "opera topic:


*Mozart: Idomeneo.*
Ian Bostridge / Mackerras


----------



## Vasks

_From 3 different Louisville LPs_

*Kupferman -Symphony #4 (Whitney)
Lees - Concerto for Orchestra (Mester)
Crumb - Echoes of Time and the River (Mester)*


----------



## Orfeo

*Gustav Mahler*
Symphonies I* & III.
-The Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra/Leonard Bernstein(*).
-The New York Philharmonic (with Christa Ludwig, et al.)/Leonard Bernstein.

*Anton Bruckner*
Symphony in D minor.
Helgoland.
-The Chicago Symphony Orchestra & Chorus (Male)/Daniel Barenboim.


----------



## EDaddy

http://postimage.org/

Schumann: Piano Concerto In A Minor, Op. 54 - 1. Allegro Affettuoso

Why does Schumman get a such a bad rap with certain critics?? This piano concerto is Mozartean in its caliber and craftsmanship. It's masterfully penned (not to mention performed here by Cliburn, Reiner & co. with absolute perfection).


----------



## hombre777

Francis Poulenc - Piano Works


----------



## Vaneyes

Sampling for *Giovanni Bononcini* death day (1747).


----------



## Blancrocher

Ravel, Debussy, and Faure: Piano Trios (Fontenay)


----------



## Vaneyes

Blancrocher said:


> View attachment 72039
> 
> 
> Ravel, Debussy, and Faure: Piano Trios (*Fontenay*)


*F*lorestan and *F*ontenay, the "*Fs*" have it for this compilation. :tiphat:


----------



## Vaneyes

Inspired--a piano trio mini-fest, recorded 1981, 2004, 2010.


----------



## Mahlerian

Hashimoto: Symphony No. 1 in D, "Heavenly Maiden and Fisherman" Suite
Tokyo Metropolitan Symphony Orchestra, cond. Numajiri









Both of these works would be considered extremely conservative, potentially even reactionary, in the West at the time they were written (1940 and 1933, respectively), but the booklet explains that Hashimoto (1904-1949) wrote a wide variety of music from Impressionist and Expressionist works to Late Romantic ones. The Symphony was written as a "public" work for the anniversary of the founding of Japan (Strauss and Britten also contributed), and the composer thus adopts a simpler style that combines a Romantic language with folk song and some light Japanisms. Although this is not great music by any stretch of the imagination, it is colorful and enjoyable if repetitive and short on substance.


----------



## Albert7

Thanks for the heads up. Downloading this on Apple Music now.



Mahlerian said:


> Hashimoto: Symphony No. 1 in D, "Heavenly Maiden and Fisherman" Suite
> Tokyo Metropolitan Symphony Orchestra, cond. Numajiri
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Both of these works would be considered extremely conservative, potentially even reactionary, in the West at the time they were written (1940 and 1933, respectively), but the booklet explains that Hashimoto (1904-1949) wrote a wide variety of music from Impressionist and Expressionist works to Late Romantic ones. The Symphony was written as a "public" work for the anniversary of the founding of Japan (Strauss and Britten also contributed), and the composer thus adopts a simpler style that combines a Romantic language with folk song and some light Japanisms. Although this is not great music by any stretch of the imagination, it is colorful and enjoyable if repetitive and short on substance.


----------



## Heliogabo

This is a must for clarinet lovers. A delightful recording









*Mozart*
_Clarinet Concerto in A major K 622
_
*Beethoven*
_Clarinet concerto (violin concerto) in D major. Op. 61_
Mikhail Pletnev transcription

Michael Collins, clarinet
Russian National Orchestra 
Mikhail Pletnev, conductor


----------



## Guest

One would hope that they are good at playing their namesake's music...they are! Excellent sound, too.


----------



## TheGigHacker

My first post here. Most of my classical listening is streaming BBC Radio 3 and RTE Lyric FM. Which is where I first heard selections from this...


----------



## millionrainbows

Henry Cowell: Ongaku


----------



## AClockworkOrange

*Mahler: Symphony No. 5
Bruno Walter & the New York Philharmonic*







*Gloria Coates: Holographic Universe 
*_I don't have the notes to hand so I couldn't name the performers at present _


----------



## millionrainbows

Mahler 5 on the radio (KMFA Austin). It's the Bruno Walter with NYP, recorded in the 1950s. I was very, very impressed, and the sound quality was much better than I expected. I must get this.

EDIT: WOW! Coincidence! That box set appeared just after I posted! I like that Sony series. The mastering is audibly great. Thanx, Clockwork!


----------



## elgar's ghost

The first two volumes of Années de Pèlerinage feature Liszt as the inquisitive traveller in the prime of life. The final volume of the three was composed over 30 years after the first so it's perhaps unsurprising that the pieces are in a more autumnal and reflective mood - almost as if he is metaphorically taking one of his last looks at some old holiday scrapbooks and thinking about how quickly the years have passed.


----------



## jim prideaux

Prokofiev-Love for Three Oranges Suite performed by Jarvi and the SNO......another great sounding recording from Chandos!


----------



## Vesteralen

My comments about the above are limited to the "Early Music " Group discussion. Suffice it to say here - they are on my current playlist.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Mozart, Symphony No. 29*


----------



## MrTortoise

Georg Phillip Telemann
Overtures (Orchestral Suites) in C major and D major

The English Concert
Trevor Pinnock, cond.


----------



## Musicophile

Bach: English Suites - Pierre Hantaï


----------



## MrTortoise

Gustav Mahler
Symphony No. 4 in G major

Netherlands Philharmonic Orchestra
Alexandra Coku, soprano
Hartmut Haenchen, cond.


----------



## OlivierM

- Louis Théodore Gouvy's Complete Symphonies (*CPO*, Deutsche Radio Philharmonie Saarbrücken Kaiserslautern, Dir. Jacques Mercier)
- Ernst Pepping's Heut Und Ewig, Liederkreis Für Chor Nach Gedichten Von Goethe (*Tacet*, Sächsisches Vocalensemble, Dir. Matthias Jung)
- Sergey Taneyev's Complete Quintets (*Supraphon*, Martinu Quartet et all)


----------



## MrTortoise

Wolfgang Rihm
Time Chant

Anne-Sophie Mutter, violin
Chicago Symphony Orchestra
James Levine, cond.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Mahler, Symphony No. 5.*


----------



## senza sordino

Alfvén Swedish Rhapsodies 1,2,3, A Legend of the Skerries, Elegy from King Gustav Adolf II
View attachment 72052


Grieg Violin sonatas orchestrated as three concerti, lovely stuff 
View attachment 72053


Sibelius Symphonies 3, 4 and 7, Finlandia, The Swan of Tuonela, King Christian II, The Bard, Tapiola
View attachment 72054


----------



## Muse Wanderer

Manxfeeder said:


> Thanks for the loving words about this piece. I had to listen.


Thanks Manxfeeder for your appreciation and for listening to the piece posted.

The link posted is not working unfortunately. Here is the corrected link:

Giovanni Pierluigi de Palestrina's 'Missa Benedicte es' - Tallis Scholars 'The Palestrina 400 Collection' 

I am still new to the Renaissance world but there are a few giants worth listening to - Palestrina and Josquin des Pres are the ones I started off with and I am so glad I did.

At times when I feel overwhelmed by a piece of music I can't help but write down the words to capture that moment. I may be a bit overemotional during the listening session especially when I finally 'get it' and that is exactly what happened then. I love this forum as it is a place where I can find persons who feel the same way about this music.


----------



## Balthazar

*Messiaen ~ Trois petites liturgies de la présence divine*. Inspired by Mahlerian's comments in a recent Messiaen thread. The Nederlands Kamerkoor performs.

*Debussy ~ Preludes, Book I*. Nelson Freire at the piano.

*Schumann ~ Symphony No. 4 in D minor, Op. 120 (both versions)*. Gardiner leads the ORR in both the original version of 1841 and the revised score of 1851.


----------



## SimonNZ

Haydn's Symphonies 90and 91 - Antal Dorati, cond.


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1978. Essential.

View attachment 72059


----------



## Mahlerian

Telemann: Paris Quartets 1-6
Barthold Kuijken, Sigiswald Kuijken, Wieland Kuijken, Gustav Leonhardt









My version only has the first disc of the set pictured.


----------



## Guest

One of many LPs that I scored yesterday. Wow...Horowitz's arrangements of Liszt's 19th Hungarian Rhapsody is off the charts! Good, if not audiophile, sound.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

*Busoni
Sechs Etüden, for piano, Op. 16, KiV 203
Etude en forme de variations, for piano, Op. 17, KiV 206*
Daniel Blumenthal [Pavane, 1995]










*Sonatina No. 6 "Chamber-Fantasy after Bizet's Carmen"
Sechs Stücke, K.241 (Op.33b)
Elegies No. 2, 4 & 7:
Fantasia nach J.S. Bach
An die Jugend, KiV 254
Sonatina Seconda
Indianisches Tagebuch
Toccata K. 287*
Bach-Busoni: Prelude and Fugue in D, BWV 532
Geoffrey Tozer [Chandos, 1996]










*Fantasia Contrappuntistica*
Wolf Harden (Piano) [Naxos, 2001]


----------



## pmsummer

GUITAR CONCERTOS
*Antonio Vivaldi*
Los Romeros - guitar ensemble
Academy of St. Martin-in-the-Fields
Iona Brown - director

Philips


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

I want to listen to all the Rihm releases on Kairos today. Starting with this one which I already know and love


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Albert7 said:


> Grimaudddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddd! + Boulez = masterwork. Word. Peace.


I am not usually a fan of Grimaud, with this recording I make an exception.


----------



## Brian Rin

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Bartók's first piano concerto, probably my favourite of his piano concertos.


Such a great recording. I also find the first PC much more fun and memorable than the third.


----------



## brotagonist

I have decided to finish the final disc of this set now:








Haydn SQs Op. 74
Amadeus Quartet

It is probably just my imagination, but I think I sense a progression in these works to a more mature Haydn on this final disc. I'm not sure what made me think this, but there's something more to the Opus 74 works that the earlier ones in this set.


----------



## bejart

Henri-Joseph Rigel (1741-1799): Symphony No.10 in D Minor

Concerto Koln


----------



## Albert7

This morning and afternoon I heard all four Schumann symphonies via Apple Music download on an iPad 3 at work. Going to have to buy this.


----------



## Vaneyes

Sampling new releases.










A delicious first volume offering of *Bacewicz* (1909 - 1969) SQs. As with Pacifica's Carter, these invigorating performances from Lutoslawski Qt. should go to the head of the pack and gain many new ears in the process. Extremely well recorded. Surely to be a recording of the year candidate. Buy, buy, buy.










An album largely of wind and percussion may be disconcerting for some. But, * Balada's* (b. 1933) clever and playful mind-stretching could be a pleasant surprise for the uninitiated. And, another! impeccably recorded disc from the little white label. Twasn't long ago, that this quality of engineering from was unthinkable. Audition at the very least.










A fitting tribute release by Chandos for their late great star, Lydia Mordkovitch. R.I.P. :angel:


----------



## Sonata

Bach Violin Violin concertos: Perlman 
Prokofiev symphonies 1& 5 Karajan 

First listen to both sets of works, and I'm liking them very much!


----------



## Sonata

Pugg said:


> So, from all the recommendations you got, you go for this one...... funny.
> But please....... do not take this as criticise , do your own thing at any time. :tiphat:


:lol: if it's any consolation my impulsivity got the best of me and I ordered pretty quickly, before I got all the responses. But I'll be getting one or two more versions. I like it enough.


----------



## MrTortoise

Vaneyes said:


> Recorded 1978. Essential.
> 
> View attachment 72059


Great recording! I had the LP from Nonesuch. I remember listening to this 'strange' music as a kid and being so taken with the extremes of Debussy's music. It was my introduction to early 20th century 'modern' music.


----------



## MrTortoise

Igor Stravinsky
Le Sacre du Printemps

Montreal Symphony Orchestra
Charles Dutoit, cond.


----------



## Albert7

Grainger's The Warriors off YT:


----------



## EDaddy

Richter - The Early Recordings. 
Rimsky-Korsakov/ Prokofiev: Piano Concertos.

Heavyweight pianist in his early prime.


----------



## Pugg

*Debussy*: Afternoon Of A Faun, Nuages, Fetes, Printemps
_Boston Symphony Orchestra, Chares Munch

_


----------



## Pugg

EDaddy said:


> http://postimage.org/
> 
> Schumann: Piano Concerto In A Minor, Op. 54 - 1. Allegro Affettuoso
> 
> Why does Schumman get a such a bad rap with certain critics?? This piano concerto is Mozartean in its caliber and craftsmanship. It's masterfully penned (not to mention performed here by Cliburn, Reiner & co. with absolute perfection).


I played this yesterday also , the Beethoven is also _outstanding_:tiphat:


----------



## MrTortoise

Béla Bartók
Piano Concerto No 1, Sz 83

Jean-Efflam Bavouzet, piano
London Philharmonic Orchestra
Vladimir Jurowski, conductor

youtube video of 2011 Proms concert


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mozart / Verdi/ Strauss / Tchaikovsky/ Britten : famous arias*

_Renée Fleming.
_:tiphat:


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Amazing music on here. NEOS bringing the best music in the world as per usual.


----------



## tortkis

Joseph Guy Ropartz (1864-1955)
String Quartet No. 4 (1933)
String Quartet No. 5 (1940)
String Quartet No. 6 (1948)
by Stanislas Quartet (Timpani)









Ernst Krenek (1900-1991)
String Quartet No. 1 (1921)
String Quartet No. 7 (1944)
by Petersen Quartet (Capriccio)









Ichiro Nodaira (b. 1953)
QUATUOR A CORDES (1974)
QUINTETTE pour piano et quatuora cordes (1978)
TROIS REMINISCENCES pour deux violons(1988)
QUATUOR A CORDES (1995)
by Quatuor du Temps with Florent Boffard (MusicScape)









String quartets I listened to recently, chosen randomly. These works by French, Austrian/American, and Japanese are quite contrasting: Ropratz's tuneful romantic pieces; modern Krenek; and very expressive Nodaira.


----------



## Arsakes

*Berwald* 4 symphonies conducted by *Ulf Björlin*.


----------



## Lord Lance

*Reign of Celibidache - Day III*









Disc 4 - Tchaikovsky's Symphony No. 2


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Pure delight. My father loved operetta, particularly Offenbach, and this was his favourite.


----------



## Pugg

*Alkan : piano works
*
_Ronald Smith_


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

F. J. Haydn - Symphony No. 101 in D Major, 'The Clock' (Roger Norrington; London Classical Players).









Fresh and bright readings from Norrington. Excellent stuff .


----------



## SimonNZ

Berio's Coro - cond. composer










Ligeti's Musica Ricercata - Pierre-Laurent Aimard, piano


----------



## Tsaraslondon

The late lamented Lorraine Hunt Lieberson had that rare gift of communication, an ability to make you feel the music was coming newly minted from her lips; the act of singing as natural as the act of speaking. Her recorded legacy is slight, but each disc is a treasure.


----------



## Rhombic

MYASKOVSKY, Nikolai: Symphony #14 in C major

Myaskovsky composed this symphony just after his most experimental period, and it already predicts a change in his style that will become more obvious in the 16th symphony and the following ones.


----------



## schigolch




----------



## Pugg

*Haydn*: Piano Sonata No. 36 C minor Hob. XVI:20
*Haydn*: Piano Sonata No. 31 A flat major, Hob. XVI, 46
*Haydn*: Piano Sonata No. 18 in G minor Hob XVI: 44

_Charles Rosen _


----------



## Guest

From my recent splurge this is I think the most enjoyable currently.

Great pieces by Chin, Boulez, Ligeti and Messiaen and sparkling playing by Ms Gil.


----------



## Vesteralen

Getting to know Hindemith better. Vol 1 & 2 have been on my playlist for a couple of months now. I just added Vol 3 this week.

Volume 1 has four works including the only Hindemith piece I was already familiar with - the Symphonic Metamorphosis after Themes by Weber (which I've loved since 1971).

Volume 2 has three works, including the Symphonic Dances.

Volume 3 has three works, including "Die Harmonie der Welt"


----------



## Lord Lance

*The Grandmaster's Reign - Day III*

Don Juan and Till Eulenspiegel's Merry Pranks:









No Shostabear Nine though. Should torrent that later. Mental note to self...


----------



## Lord Lance

Vesteralen said:


> View attachment 72084
> View attachment 72085
> View attachment 72086
> 
> 
> Getting to know Hindemith better. Vol 1 & 2 have been on my playlist for a couple of months now. I just added Vol 3 this week.
> 
> Volume 1 has four works including the only Hindemith piece I was already familiar with - the Symphonic Metamorphosis after Themes by Weber (which I've loved since 1971).
> 
> Volume 2 has three works, including the Symphonic Dances.
> 
> Volume 3 has three works, including "Die Harmonie der Welt"


I would love to hear your views on the discs. I am familiar with Hindemith only through his Symphony in E-flat major [Off Bernie/NYP]


----------



## Vesteralen

Lord Lance said:


> I would love to hear your views on the discs. I am familiar with Hindemith only through his Symphony in E-flat major [Off Bernie/NYP]


I try really hard to form my own judgments on what I hear, but I can't escape the fact that the things I read about a composer do tend to color my own perceptions no matter how hard I try not to let them.

So, to answer your question, I'll do my best to stick to the things I myself have noticed.

1. Hindemith is not a difficult twentieth-century composer to get to know and appreciate. I view him as the twentieth-century version of Georg Phillipp Telemann - always competent, and frequently inspired.

2. He was a great orchestrator. There is a lot of color in his orchestral compositions.

3. He occasionally hits the Salvation Army Awkward note for me. That's a reference I probably need to explain. When I was a kid, there was a commercial for the Salvation Army on TV that would have some talking punctuated by intervals where a brass band played some music with a harmony that had the effect on me of sour milk on the stomach. Cesar Franck has a theme like that in his Symphony, and Bruckner almost does it a few times as well. Seigfried Wagner does it in one of his overtures. And, Hindemith does it too - for example, in the Symphonic Dances. I think it may be a kind of bow to ragtime music. I like ragtime music, but not out of context. (Now that I've got that out, I'm kind of sorry I did...but, you asked )

_You know, I'm really, really bad at this. Looking back, I can see I was influenced in my first two comments by things I've read about Hindemith more than I realized at the time I wrote them. You can read those things everywhere - "he was a great craftsman", "he was a great orchestrator".

So, let's see - what are my really *personal* feelings about this music? I guess it's patchy for me. There are periods I find a tad dull, to be honest. But, when the music gets colorful (through much of the music I identified by name above) I really, really like it. I guess he is a composer I listen to more for the sheer aural sensations than for any philosophical "content". But, the older I get, the more I turn to that kind of music. In my younger days, I was really into content. I get shallower as I get older. _


----------



## bejart

Joseph Bodin de Boismortier (1689-1755): Concerto in A Minor for 5 Flutes, Op.15, No.2

The Soloists of Concert Spirituel: Jocelyn Daubigney, Anne Savignat, Jan de Winne, Vincent Touzet, and Jacques-Antoine Bresch, flutes


----------



## Sonata

Pugg said:


> ​
> *Mozart / Verdi/ Strauss / Tchaikovsky/ Britten : famous arias*
> 
> _Renée Fleming.
> _:tiphat:


Lovely album cover and lovlier music!:tiphat:


----------



## Sonata

GregMitchell said:


> The late lamented Lorraine Hunt Lieberson had that rare gift of communication, an ability to make you feel the music was coming newly minted from her lips; the act of singing as natural as the act of speaking. Her recorded legacy is slight, but each disc is a treasure.


Thanks for your thoughts on this album  This is available on Amazon Prime. I'm not much into Handel but you've talked me into giving this a listen


----------



## elgar's ghost

Still in Liszt mode. I'm a sucker for his transcriptions of other composers' works (at least the ones I've heard) and his version of Berlioz' SF is no exception - it still retains much of the drama and Biret is a convincing advocate.

The Dante Symphony for two pianos is a transcription of his own orchestral work and again there is no sign that reducing it to piano risks spreading the material too thinly or making it sound 'diluted'. It retains the beautiful 'Magnificat' choral ending, too.

It's coupled with a two-piano version of Liszt's 'Dante' Sonata (not Liszt's own, but arranged by one of the pianists on the disc, Vittorio Bresciani) though in this case apart from a little more depth it offers little else to these ears than the original version solo piano version. Presumably this arrangement was made in order to give the recording a 'Dante' theme.

To end with there is another Naxos disc featuring Liszt's four settings of the Mephisto Waltz - a subject which seemed to preoccupy him throughout his composing life, the dazzling early Grosses Konzertsolo (either a fingercracking tour-de-force or empty virtuosity depending on your point of view) and the seldom-recorded Two Elegies.


----------



## Vronsky

*Maurice Ravel -- Complete Piano Works*









Maurice Ravel, Jean-Efflam Bavouzet (Piano) -- Complete Piano Works


----------



## EDaddy

http://postimage.org/

String Quartet No. 7 in F major, Op. 59, No. 1, "Rasumovsky": I. Allegro
Kodaly Quartet

Brilliant! As to be expected from 1/3 of "The Triumvirate".


----------



## Vasks

_Bernstein does Honegger (Rugby, Pacific 231, Pastorale d'ete) & Debussy - Rhapsodies_


----------



## MrTortoise

Ludwig van Beethoven
Piano Concerto No. 1 in C major, Op. 15
Piano Concerto No. 2 in B-flat major, Op. 19

Yefim Bronfman, piano
Tonhalle Orchestra
David Zinman, cond.


----------



## Lord Lance

*You-know-who's Reign - Day III*

More vintage recordings from the Grandmaster. Much less eccentric, idiosyncratic interpretations.









Listening to Schubert's Second Symphony.

One thing that cannot be faulted with these early recordings is the spark and passionate intensity. Perhaps, the troubles with the orchestra, the exhaustive and tiring rehearsals, the two hour babbling sessions [Read: Celibidache/Mozart/EMI - 10 hours of rehearsals for seven minute work. I just find it _impossible _for something so small to require _that _much rehearsal.], hubris, slower tempi set on much later.

EDIT: Not that I dislike that Celibidache. I love it much more for it far wiser and much more spiritual. Thorougher.


----------



## Pugg

*Joseph & Michael Haydn : Horn concertos*
_Felix Klieser.
_


----------



## Blancrocher

Barber: Cello Concerto; Britten: Symphony for Cello & Orchestra (Ma/Zinman)


----------



## starthrower

Vesteralen said:


> So, let's see - what are my really *personal* feelings about this music? I guess it's patchy for me. There are periods I find a tad dull, to be honest. But, when the music gets colorful (through much of the music I identified by name above) I really, really like it. I guess he is a composer I listen to more for the sheer aural sensations than for any philosophical "content". But, the older I get, the more I turn to that kind of music. In my younger days, I was really into content. I get shallower as I get older. [/I]


There's plenty of content in Hindemith. Pure musical content. No contived emotional drama or gushing sentimentality. He wrote some wonderful operas too. And there's a great organ music CD on Apex that you can pick up for around five dollars. I haven't heard the CPO recordings. I have a bunch of CDs from different labels.


----------



## Vesteralen

starthrower said:


> There's plenty of content in Hindemith. Pure musical content. No contived emotional drama or gushing sentimentality.


Did not mean to imply otherwise, though it probably sounded that way. I was commenting more on my current listening habits. Maybe when I retire I'll have a little more time to listen thoughtfully to all the music I choose.

In the meantime, and until that time, there's still plenty of aural richness in much of his music to satisfy even the less reflective listener.


----------



## starthrower

Vesteralen said:


> Maybe when I retire I'll have a little more time to listen thoughtfully to all the music I choose.


I think the same thing everyday. Spending most of my time at work is not helping me enjoy my music collection. I still have unopened CDs I bought eight months ago. And now Vaneyes has to go and turn me onto Leonardo Balada!


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

No real reason, but I just want to listen to opera. And my favoruite opera composer is Britten, and I haven't yet heard this one:


----------



## Tsaraslondon

I'm not that big on Wagner, and I've always thought of Flagstad as a great voice, but a somewhat stolid performer. Here she is magnificent, dramatically as well as vocally. This was recorded in 1937 when Flagstad was at the height of her powers, her voice massive, beautiful and radiant throughout its range, wonderfully paired with Melchior. Where does one hear singing like this these days? Nowhere, I'd venture to suggest.

Recording not bad for an unofficial off the air broadcast of 1937. Bodanzky moves the score on a bit too fast on occasion, but all the singers get caught up in the drama.

I was urged to listen to this by Woodduck and our much missed MB. All I can say, is thank you.


----------



## Saintbert

This 39-cd box (2012) from Korea has the same contents as the *Bruno Walter Edition* series that was released in the 90's as well as a coffee table book-size 2013 box set. To me, this compact format is preferable even though it means there are few extras. Track listing is given in English but for details like recording dates you have to look elsewhere. A short biography is given in _both_ Korean and Japanese.

The pieces range from Haydn to Barber (Symphony No. 1 premiere recording), and from 1940's mono to early 1960's stereo. It's as classical as classical gets, and there are few conductors who were able to present the breadth and depth of the repertoire like Bruno Walter. A treasure trove.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Re: A Midsummer Night's Dream

You won't be disappointed, CoAG - the different musical moods used to distinguish the three sets of principal characters (the fairies, the lovers and the rustics) is Britten at his most imaginative. A lovable work from beginning to end.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Rossini: Otello.*
_von Stade_ and_ Carrera_s in very fine and fresh voices.:tiphat:


----------



## fjf

Mozart tonight.


----------



## Musicophile

Mozart as well:


----------



## Albert7

Musicophile said:


> Mozart as well:
> 
> View attachment 72102


I like that cast. Can't wait to check it out soon.


----------



## Vaneyes

For *Respighi *birthday (1879), Roman Trilogy w. OSM/Dutoit (rec.1982).


----------



## Lord Lance

*Who is inimitable?*

The Grandmaster's oeuvre is further explored:

















Symphony No. 8 and Schumann's Cello Concerto.

Honestly, didn't fell in love with Schubert's Eighth Symphony. Seems minor compared to his earlier symphonies.

The problem perhaps lies in the fact that it _feels _incomplete. You invested 24 minutes of your time on something that went nowhere,


----------



## Easy Goer

Alexander Kipnis - Opera & Lieder 1922-39. I threw this in with a recent purchase. Over 2 hours for under $2. A very nice bass especially his Brahms.


----------



## Albert7

Lord Lance said:


> The Grandmaster's oeuvre is further explored:
> 
> View attachment 72104
> 
> 
> View attachment 72105
> 
> 
> Symphony No. 8 and Schumann's Cello Concerto.
> 
> Honestly, didn't fell in love with Schubert's Eighth Symphony. Seems minor compared to his earlier symphonies.


I applaud your conductor choice but thumbs down on your dissing of Schubert.


----------



## Lord Lance

Albert7 said:


> I applaud your conductor choice but thumbs down on your dissing of Schubert.


I am not dissing Schubert. I am _expressing my reaction to the piece. _And that is central to music. Emotional response. As my edit points out, it feels incomplete and unsatisfactory. Newbould to the rescue!

Or, perhaps the work simply isn't for me. Second was good stuff.


----------



## pmsummer

KLINGENDE KATHEDRALEN
_Cathedral Sounds_
*John Dunstable *
_(nee, Dunstaple)_
Clemincic Consort
René Clemenic - artistic director, late Gothic positive organ

Arte Nova


----------



## Kieran

Still obsessive about Wolfie. Still obsessive about Don Giovanni. What's wrong with you people, that you can listen to anything else? :lol:

The Giulini version - natch - and I'm only listening to the opening now, the rape and murder at the beginning of this comedy, from the monolithic walls of the overture, to the terror of the soulful music as Donna Anna's daddy's soul rises from his body when he was stabbed. Exhilarating opening, and then I go back to the start again, and listen, note to bloody, bloodcurdling note....


----------



## EDaddy

Pugg said:


> I played this yesterday also , the Beethoven is also _outstanding_:tiphat:


I absolutely conquer!


----------



## EDaddy

http://postimage.org/

Shostakovich: Piano Concerto #1 In C Minor, Op. 35

This is some advanced, intense, heady stuff. But then again it _is_ Shostakovitch! So what else would it be?


----------



## Lord Lance

*Listening plans*

Going to explore the Russian Genius, the Ruso-Inimitable, the Man among the Men, who but none other than:

















I have three of his box sets ready and loaded: _Richter - The Master Pianist_, _Sviatoslav Richter: Complete Decca, Philips & DG Recordings _and R_ichter - The Complete Album Collection - Live and Studio Recordings for RCA and Columbia. _That's a total of 83 discs of heavenly, non-personalized music.

*Can't wait!

*Any suggestion for what I should pick from the sets are most recommended [No concerto recordings, though. I want to give Richter a chance.]


----------



## EDaddy

Lord Lance said:


> The Grandmaster's oeuvre is further explored:
> 
> View attachment 72104
> 
> 
> View attachment 72105
> 
> 
> Symphony No. 8 and Schumann's Cello Concerto.
> 
> Honestly, didn't fell in love with Schubert's Eighth Symphony. Seems minor compared to his earlier symphonies.
> 
> The problem perhaps lies in the fact that it _feels _incomplete. You invested 24 minutes of your time on something that went nowhere,


Wow. I absolutely _adore_ his 8th. I only wish limbs could have been added to the bust. Have you heard this version?:


http://postimage.org/

It's a recently-discovered favorite of mine (though not crazy about this 9th). Sometimes one version/conductor can kill a piece, where another can be its salvation. This one is another favorite:


http://postimage.org/

Mackerras & Co. do an outstanding 9th as well here.


----------



## Morimur

*J.S. Bach - Christus, der ist mein Leben (Herreweghe, Collegium Vocale Gent)*


----------



## pmsummer

NUEVO
_Traditional, Field, Art, and Popular Music from Central and South America_
*Osvaldo Golijov* - arranger, composer
Kronos Quartet
Other soloists and ensembles

Nonesuch


----------



## jim prideaux

Myaskovsky and Vainberg Violin Concertos performed by Grubert, Yablonsky and the Russian P.O.


----------



## Heliogabo

Lord Lance said:


> Going to explore the Russian Genius, the Ruso-Inimitable, the Man among the Men, who but none other than:
> 
> View attachment 72114
> 
> 
> View attachment 72115
> 
> 
> I have three of his box sets ready and loaded: _Richter - The Master Pianist_, _Sviatoslav Richter: Complete Decca, Philips & DG Recordings _and R_ichter - The Complete Album Collection - Live and Studio Recordings for RCA and Columbia. _That's a total of 83 discs of heavenly, non-personalized music.
> 
> *Can't wait!
> 
> *Any suggestion for what I should pick from the sets are most recommended [No concerto recordings, though. I want to give Richter a chance.]


His Bach´s WTC is a peak, one of the greatest recordings ever.


----------



## Proms Fanatic

I'm working my way through the Post-1950s Recommended list.

No. 6 on the ranked list is Ligeti's Etudes for Piano, which I thoroughly enjoyed.


----------



## Mahlerian

Sibelius: En Saga, Spring Song, Valse Triste etc., The Bard, Tapiola
Gothenburg Symphony Orchestra, cond. Jarvi


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Second outing for this lovely recital by Dawn Upshaw. Upshaw's voice is so pure and the programme so varied and interesting, it's fast becoming one of my favourite recital discs.


----------



## Morimur

*Johann Sebastian Bach - Goldberg Variations (Perahia)*

I much prefer this to Gould's selfish, hamfisted playing. Perahia is an infinitely superior pianist.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Continuing with Liszt this evening: complete Verdi and Wagner transcriptions from Michele Campanella plus Piano Sonata etc. from Bolet.


----------



## Balthazar

*J. S. Bach ~ A Musical Offering, BWV 1079*. Konstantin Lifschitz plays the entire work scored for solo piano.

*Peter Ablinger ~ Grisailles*. Hildegard Kleeb at the piano(s). A recent mention by tortkis upthread led me to seek this out.

*Schumann ~ Songs*. Kate Royal, Felicity Lott, and others sing Schumann _lieder_ accompanied by Graham Johnson at the piano. Includes _Liederkreis_, Op. 39; _Drei Duette_, Op. 43; and _Mädchenlieder_, Op. 103.


----------



## Eramirez156

From the *Herbert Blomstadt San Francisco Symphony* box set:
*Paul Hindemith: Symphonie 'Mathis Der Maler' / Trauermusik / Symphonic Metamorphosis*


----------



## SimonNZ

Haydn's Symphonies 92 "Oxford" and 93 - Antal Dorati, cond.


----------



## pmsummer

EARLY AMERICAN CHORAL MUSIC, VOL. 1
_Anthems and Fuging Tunes_
*William Billings*
His Majestie's Clerkes
Paul Hillier - director

Harmonia Mundi


----------



## Queen of the Nerds

Hi everyone! 
Just wanted to inform everyone that over in the Opera forum, I have started a new thread for voting on operas. Please, check it out!


----------



## Morimur

*J.S. Bach - Complete Chamber Music for Flute (Wentz, Borgstede) (2CD)*


----------



## D Smith

For Respighi's birthday, Pines of Rome, Fountains of Rome/ de Waart, San Francisco. The has remained by far my favourite performance of these works. de Waart gets everything right and the SFSO sounds world class. Highly recommended.


----------



## Guest

Richter playing Beethoven...gotta love it.


----------



## pmsummer

ORGAN CONCERTOS OP. 4
*George Frideric Handel*
Orchestra of the Age of Enlightenment
Bob van Asperen - organ, direction

Virgin Veritas


----------



## pmsummer

Queen of the Nerds said:


> Hi everyone!
> Just wanted to inform everyone that over in the Opera forum, I have started a new thread for voting on operas. Please, check it out!


OPERA
__ Yes
__ No

;-)


----------



## SONNET CLV

and








On what would have been his 100th birthday, July 9, 2015 seems a suitable day to turn to the music of American composer David Diamond. I chose two works, the tragically beautiful 2nd Symphony (1942-43), a work which remains my favorite of the Diamond music I know; and Symphony No. 8 (1958-60), which strikes me as one of the more "modernistic" and harmonically challenging works of the composer.

Granted, I've been combing through my newly acquired box set of Pierre Boulez "The Complete Columbia Recordings"









and surveying particularly the more modernistic discs in the set (Boulez's own music, Messiaen, Schoenberg, Berg, Berio) with the exception of the Beethoven Fifth, a work which the master applies a hammer to -- quite a unique reading ... so with modernistic sensibilities in my ears, I decided to start with the later Diamond work. (By the way, there is no David Diamond in the Boulez Columbia box; apparently the French conductor had little tolerance for such "modern" music as Diamond penned.) It was a worthy beginning.

The Eighth is a powerful symphony, somewhat harder to grasp than the earlier symphonies. More mysterious, giving up its secrets less easily.

The Second has long been my favorite of the Diamond symphonies. It is immediately more accessible than the Eighth, but still has an "edge" of contemporary sound, even moreso than the music of composers to whom Diamond is often compared: Hanson, Piston, Harris. The Second opens with a crushingly beautiful threnody, marked "Adagio funebre" and lasting 14 minutes. A worthy piece by itself. The remainder of the symphony, three movements, lead through a variety of moods to a stormy and optimistic leaning finale, "Allegro vigoroso". I never tire of this work, and it is the jewel among the Diamonds, in my opinion.

Happy birthday, David. Though you passed 10 years ago (on which occasion I recall playing the Second Symphony), you remain a vital living force in our American music heritage.

If I have opportunity yet today, I will listen to the composer's Fourth Symphony, a dark, probing reflection on mortality and dedicated "To the memory of Natalie Koussevitzky". Serge Koussevitsky had premiered the Second Symphony with the Boston Symphony.

Gerard Schwarz's survey of Diamond's major orchestral works makes for a fine addition to the collection of anyone interested in quality American symphonic music.


----------



## SimonNZ

Haas' Guitar Quartet - Aleph Gitarrenquartett


----------



## pmsummer

CARE-CHARMING SLEEP
_Songs and Madrigals_
The Dowland Project
*John Potter*

ECM New Series


----------



## EDaddy

Morimur said:


> I much prefer this to Gould's selfish, hamfisted playing. Perahia is an infinitely superior pianist.


I couldn't agree more, Morimur! I have never understood what the big hoopla is about Gould. I find many if not most of his Bach interpretations to be clunky and self-indulgent. Where Perahia has the golden touch and is respectful of the music; a true artist and a real class act. This album may well be my favorite for Goldberg on piano.


----------



## bejart

Ignaz Frankl (1736-1811): Sinfonia No.5 in C Major

Concerto Koln


----------



## MrTortoise

Igor Stravinsky
The Firebird
Scherzo a la Russe
Scherzo Fantastique, Op. 3
Fireworks, Op. 4

Columbia Symphony Orchestra
Igor Stravinsky, cond.


----------



## StlukesguildOhio




----------



## StlukesguildOhio

A lot of listening over the past few days... digging through my collection for discs I haven't heard in a while... and a few favorites, like the Strauss.


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

_Originally Posted by Morimur- I much prefer this to Gould's selfish, hamfisted playing. Perahia is an infinitely superior pianist._












EDaddy said:


> I couldn't agree more, Morimur! I have never understood what the big hoopla is about Gould. I find many if not most of his Bach interpretations to be clunky and self-indulgent. Where Perahia has the golden touch and is respectful of the music; a true artist and a real class act. This album may well be my favorite for Goldberg on piano.


I quite like Gould's Bach... indeed I find them "essential"... but I also quite like Perahia's interpretations. I find them to be sparkling... almost "Mozartian"... pointing the way toward classicism... especially in his performances of the concertos.


----------



## bejart

Antonin Reicha (1770-1836): Fugue No.16

Jaroslav Tuma, piano


----------



## Becca

Maria Callas' two french opera recitals. Despite these having been favourites of mine in years gone by, it has been a long time since I last listened to them. Ongoing reading of the big Callas thread in the opera forum finally got me to access them via Spotify, and I am *glad* that I did. Not only are they very enjoyable still, but I was struck by just how much more I hear in the current incarnations from what I remember on my vinyl (and I do have a very good system). Particularly enjoyable are the Saint-Saens Samson and Delilah excerpts.


----------



## Pugg

​
Decca's first stereo recordings
Rimsky-Korsakov: Antar
Glazunov: Stenka Razin
Balakirev, Liadov

ANSERMET / OSR (1954)


----------



## Pugg

Morimur said:


> I much prefer this to Gould's selfish, hamfisted playing. Perahia is an infinitely superior pianist.


I am with you, all the way :tiphat:


----------



## SimonNZ

Ligeti's Musica Ricercata - Pierre Charial, barrel organ (wonderful!)


----------



## brotagonist

pmsummer said:


> OPERA
> __ Yes
> __ No


Yes, of course, but in small doses


----------



## MrTortoise

Olivier Messiaen
8 Preludes for piano
I. La Colombe (The dove)
II. Chant d'extase dans un paysage triste (Song of ecstasy in a sad landscape)
III. Le nombre léger (The light number)
IV. Instants défunts (Instants dead and gone)
V. Les sons impalpables du rêve (The impalpable sounds of dreaming)
VI. Cloches d'angoisse et larmes d'adieu (Bells of anguish and tears of farewell)
VII. Plainte calme (Quiet lament)
VIII. Un reflet dans le vent (A reflection in the wind)
La Fauvette des Jardins (The Garden Warbler)

Roger Muraro, piano

The 8 Preludes were written when Messiaen was only 20 and the influence of Debussy is inescapable, yet even at this early age Messiaen allows the personal and intimate to be revealed in these works. It is such a delight to hear these youthful enthusiasms so boldly recorded. And the daring use repetition and a fully diminished chord in 'Cloches d'angoisse et larmes d'adieu' is breath taking.

'La Fauvette des Jardins' is a much longer work written later in Messiaen's career (1970) and describes an idyllic day in nature near the shores of Lake Laffrey and the fields of Petichet where Messiaen spent his childhood. It will take me longer to fully appreciate this work, but I look forward to returning and I'm assured I'll be rewarded.

All these were performed live by Roger Muraro, his playing just opaque enough to see Messiaen's colors, yet transparent enough to allow a vision of the emotion within. If the hour were not so late I would listen again.


----------



## Kevin Pearson

Listening to Symphonies No. 1 and No. 2 by Dutch composer Jan van Gilse. Neither of these symphonies are masterpieces of the late romantic era but they are certainly listenable and have some very lovely, almost Tchaikovskian moments. The production seems to lack a little lustre, which is surprising because CPO usually has very good sound and perhaps these symphonies would be more impactful with a different production. These are likely the only recordings we will ever see in our lifetime of these works though and thus we must value what we do have! 










Kevin


----------



## Mahlerian

Palestrina: Missa Papae Marcelli
Tallis Scholars









Schoenberg: Four Pieces for Mixed Choir
BBC Singers, cond. Boulez









Matsudaira: Bugaku Dance Suite
Osaka Century Orchestra, cond. Takaseki


----------



## Pugg

​*Strauss *:_ Four last songs_/ Lucia Popp (second recording)
Bretano Lieder/ Gruberova.
Orchestral songs / Mattila


----------



## tortkis

Robert Ashley: Superior Seven, Tract (New World Records)
Barbara Held (flute), Thomas Buckner (voice), MIDI orchestra








_Superior Seven_ concerto for flute and orchestra (1988)
_Tract_ for orchestra and voice (1992)


----------



## jim prideaux

early start this morning with Dvorak 5th Symphony performed by Jarvi and the SNO......

a symphony I listen to frequently and really do enjoy I still get the impression that Dvorak is often regarded a little less 'seriously' than other 'heavyweights' and yet one does wonder whether this is a reflection of his natural facility with composition and orchestration....no grand or revolutionary 'statement' just lovely music!


----------



## Albert7

Tonight's piece solo and lonely.

John Adams' Gnarly Buttons.






Wonderful clarinet mad cow disease action but a depressed mood for me tonight.


----------



## Lord Lance

*Reign of Celibidache - Day IV*

More Sergiu action:









Dvorak + Celibidache + Fournier = Triple Legendary


----------



## Guest

This is a highly enjoyable disc, and my first from the artist. He alternates original sonatas by Scarlatti with elaborated ones by Tausig, Friedman, and Gieseking. Not for purists, but it is a lot of fun and contains some jaw-dropping piano playing. Excellent sound.


----------



## Pugg

Kontrapunctus said:


> This is a highly enjoyable disc, and my first from the artist. He alternates original sonatas by Scarlatti with elaborated ones by Tausig, Friedman, and Gieseking. Not for purists, but it is a lot of fun and contains some jaw-dropping piano playing. Excellent sound.


Glad you liked it:tiphat:

Do try his other discs, the Rachmaninov/ Rubenstein is breathtaking .



Playing now. :tiphat:


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Symphonies 4 and 5 (the first Nielsen symphony I heard and still my favourite). Great performances from the LSO under Ole Schmidt.


----------



## jim prideaux

Brahms 2nd Symphony performed by Guilini and the VPO-a considered and almost 'statuesque' interpretation!


----------



## SimonNZ

İlhan Mimaroğlu's Wings Of The Delirious Demon


----------



## Sid James

On with the motley. Since last time, its been these:

*Bliss* 
_Cello Concerto, Music for Strings, Two Studies_
-Tim Hugh/English Northern Philharmonia/David Lloyd-Jones - Naxos

*C. Guarnieri* 
_Piano Concertos 1 - 3_
- Max Barros/Warsaw PO/Thomas Conlin - Naxos

*Webern* 
_Passacaglia, Symphony, Six Pieces, etc._
- Ulster Orch./Takuo Yuasa - Naxos

*Villa-Lobos*
_Bachianas brasileiras #3, Momoprecoce, solo piano works_ - Cristina Ortiz/New PO/Vladimir Ashkenazy
_Fantasia for soprano saxophone & chamber orch. _ - John Harle/ASMF/Neville Marriner
_Guitar Concerto_ - Angel Romero/London PO/Jesus Lopez-Cobos - EMI, 2 cd's

*Busoni* 
_Turandot Suite, Sarabande et Cortege, Berceuse elegiaque_
- Hong Kong PO/Samuel Wong - Naxos

*Respighi* 
_Pini di Roma_
- Orch. dell'Accademia Nazionale di Santa Cecilia/Fernando Previtali - Eloquence

Feature disc:










*Beethoven* 
_Violin Concerto_
- Nigel Kennedy/NDR SO/Klaus Tennstedt (Live recording, incl. encores by J. S. Bach) - EMI

"Nature and art vie in making you one of the greatest artists. Follow both, and you need not fear that you will fail to reach…the greatest goal on earth to which the artist can attain," wrote *Beethoven* to Franz Clement, who was to later premiere his *Violin Concerto*.

Clement was a child prodigy, and ten years later he was concertmaster during the production in Vienna of _Fidelio_. Since the opera didn't prove successful, Beethoven's friends suggested that he should try his hand at a concerto.

The broad and noble first movement, with its unique opening with taps of the drum, establishes the piece as an unfolding dialogue between soloist and orchestra. The slow movement shows Beethoven at his most graceful, and the fireworks finally come in the folkish finale.

The symphonic nature of the piece was criticised for being too repetitive and tedious by one critic, nonetheless it was such a popular success that the composer arranged a piano concerto from it (on suggestion of the pianist Muzio Clementi).

Charles O'Connell said it was "perhaps spiritually the richest of the four or five greatest works for the instrument," the measure of all violin concertos since.


----------



## Guest

Brahms
Symphony No.3

Berliner Philharmoniker / Karajan


----------



## Tsaraslondon

This recital, recorded around the same time as the thrilling *Nabucco* recorded in 1965, created quite a bit of a stir when it was released, Suliotis being touted as the new Callas. However the reckless abandon with which she used her voice meant that by the time she recorded *Macbeth* in 1970, her voice was already in tatters. Listening in retrospect, one can hear the seeds of her demise even in this recital. According to one Amazon reviewer, who heard her in the flesh, the voice was not as large as it sounded in the studio, and this no doubt caused her to push and force in a manner that was detrimental to the voice. Also there are many places in the recital, where you can hear that it is not really in control and it threatens to go off the rails at any point.

Still there are rewards. Very much school of Callas, she uses a wide range of colour and sings expressively, always aware of the dramatic situation. Had she had better training, there is no doubt in my mind that she could have become a major singer. And at least she provides thrills and excitement, where many play safe.

The *Anna Bolena* scene is, for the most part, beautifully sung (much better here than in the complete set), and I warm to her soft singing in the cavatina. However, in the cabaletta, you won't hear the rising set of trills Donizetti wrote into the part. You do with Callas, with Sutherland, with Scotto, and with Sills, and even Caballe, whose trill was never her strong point, makes a nod in their direction, but Suliotis ignores them completely. Nor is she able to trill convincingly in the cavatina. The *Macbeth* aria is in a different world from her complete recording, the top notes ringing out freely as they do in the studio *Nabucco*. A surfeit of chest voice mars the *Luisa Miller* aria, though its cabaletta is excitingly sung, and she finishes with a deeply felt and beautifully moulded performance of _Morro ma prima in grazia_ from *Un Ballo in Maschera*.

One of the great might-have-beens.


----------



## AClockworkOrange

*JS Bach: The Goldberg Variations*
Glenn Gould (1981)

Digging in deep into my backlog, I realised that I hadn't yet listened to this recording.

Whilst the vocal accompaniment in places was a little disconcerting at first, the Piano performance has pulled me regardless. Presently I am up to Variation 21 - Canone alla Settima and this recording has proven quite rewarding.

I did start with the interview between Tim Page and Glenn Gould which was also enjoyable. It is something I wish more artists would do from time to time - as Vernon Handley also did with his Bax Symphony Cycle.


----------



## SimonNZ

Willian Kraft's Des Imagistes

Ellen Geer and Michael Kermoyan, vocals, Los Angeles Percussion Ensemble


----------



## schigolch




----------



## SimonNZ

Petrassi's Concerto For Orchestra No.5 - Zoltan Pesko, cond.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Berlioz : Roméo an Jullette .*
*Norman/ Aler/ Estes.*
Riccardo Muti conducting.


----------



## Musicophile

Albert7 said:


> I like that cast. Can't wait to check it out soon.


It is very nice, I strongly suggest you check it out indeed.

I've just reviewed it on my blog: http://musicophilesblog.com/2015/07/10/may-the-wind-be-gentle-nezet-seguins-cosi-fan-tutte/


----------



## Dr Johnson

John Adams, Violin Concerto. Chloe Hanslip, Royal Philharmonic Orchestra, Leonard Slatkin. Naxos 8.559302.


----------



## bejart

Antonio Vivaldi (1678-1741): Bassoon Concerto in B Flat, RV 502

Bela Drahos conducting the Nicolaus Esterhazy Sinfonia -- Tamas Benkocs, bassoon


----------



## Blancrocher

Mussorgsky/Ravel & Stravinsky: Pictures at an Exhibition and The Rite of Spring (Muti)


----------



## Vasks

*Goetz - Overture to "The Taming of the Shrew" (Albert/cpo)
Brahms - Cello Sonata #1 (Ma/RCA)
Schreker - Valse lente (Rickenbacher/Koch Schwann)*


----------



## Easy Goer

Shura Cherkassky - Grieg, Liszt & Mozart Piano Sonatas


----------



## Lord Lance

*Reign of Celibidache and Barenboim - Day IV*









Ah, two giants in one performance. Perfection.


----------



## Sonata

I listened to some very enjoyable film music last night:

1) Yo-Yo Ma plays Ennio Morricone
2) The Bible series musical score: Hans Zimmer


----------



## EDaddy

http://postimage.org/

Beethoven: Piano Sonata #26 In E Flat, Op. 81A, "Les Adieux" - 3. Vivacissimamente (at the moment)

Had to pick something that wouldn't wake my 15-year-old son up. He gets very grumpy if woken by the likes of thundering tympani, brass and string sections. Was really in the mood for something with teeth... like Stravinsky's Petrouchka or Symphony In Three Movements... but thought the better of it.

This slouch, Rubinstein, will have to do. :lol:


----------



## jim prideaux

sunny day, no work. lunch with an old friend at the National Glass Centre and now DvorAk 6th Symphony performed by Jarvi and the SNO- in my mind the first movement is as much a musical representation of the Vltava as it flows through Prague as Smetana!


----------



## Pugg

​*Liszt : Joseph Moog *

1. Hexaméron (Grande variations sur le march des I Puritains), collaborative work for piano (after Bellini), S. 392 (LW A41)
2. Polonaise, for piano No.1 in C minor, S. 223/1 (LW A171/1)
3. Soirées de Vienne, valse caprice for piano No. 9 (after Schubert D. 365) S. 427/9 (LW A131/9)
4. Ballade, for piano No. 2 (I) in B minor, S. 170a
5. Adelaide (I), song transcription for piano (after Beethoven Op. 46), S. 466i (LW A58)
6. Valse-Impromptu (I & II), for piano, S. 213 (LW 84c)
7. Preludes and Fugues (6), transcription for piano (after J.S. Bach), S. 462 (LW A92): (BWV 545). Prelude
8. Preludes and Fugues (6), transcription for piano (after J.S. Bach), S. 462 (LW A92): (BWV 545). Fugue


----------



## Morimur

*Johann Sebastian Bach - (2011) Easter & Ascension Oratorios (Retrospect Ensemble)*


----------



## Heliogabo

*Brahms*
_Hungarian dances_










*Dvorák*
_Slavonic dances_










Katia & Marielle Labèque, pianos


----------



## Musicophile

Morimur said:


>


Is it any good? I really like their Bach piano concertos.


----------



## fjf

Chamber music tonight.


----------



## Torkelburger

*William Walton*
_Symphonies No. 1 & 2_
Vladimir Ashkenazy
Royal Philharmonic
Decca


----------



## Morimur

*Johann Sebastian Bach - The Violin Sonatas (Zimmermann, Pace) (2 CD)*


----------



## Morimur

Musicophile said:


> Is it any good? I really like their Bach piano concertos.


Yep.

R E V I E W S

http://www.linnrecords.com/recording-js-bach-easter-ascension-oratorios.aspx


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1986.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mascagni/ Leoncavallo: Cavalleria Rusticana / Pagliacci.*
_Cossotto/ Bergonzi/ Carlyle / Taddei.
Herbert von Karajan _:tiphat:


----------



## Vaneyes

Pugg said:


> ​*Strauss *:_ Four last songs_/ Lucia Popp (second recording)
> Bretano Lieder/ Gruberova.
> Orchestral songs / Mattila


Sampling.


----------



## Lord Lance

*Reign of Celibidache - Day IV - Conclusion*

Last piece for the day.









Disc 11 - Diamond's Round for String Orchestra

Very much interesting to hear the work. Perhaps I will explore Diamond later.


----------



## papsrus

Charles Avison -- "Concertos in Seven Parts From the Lessons of Domenico Scarlatti" (Alpha)
Cafe Zimmerman









Beautiful, elegant, joyfully performed.


----------



## Dr Johnson

Shostakovich, Piano Trio No. 2. The Borodin Trio. Chandos.


----------



## D Smith

Ives; Symphony No. 1 performed by Metha/LA. This was Ives before he found his distinctive voice but still quite enjoyable. I can hear Dvorak's influence in parts. Mehta gives an ok performance.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

*Idomeneo* is the opera up for consideration in the Most Recommended Opera CDs thread at the moment, so I thought I'd give this one a try on Spotify.

It's very good, well sung, beautifully played and conducted. There really isn't anything wrong with it, so why then am I so disengaged? Well it just seems to lack a personality. McNair is lovely, but anonymous, and Martinpelto not much better. Von Otter at least provides some character and Rolfe Johnson is an excellent Idomeneo, if rather lacking in authority. Sorry, but it just didn't grab me.


----------



## SiegendesLicht

*Carl Maria von Weber* - Der Freischütz, performed by the Hamburg State Opera and Hamburg State Orchestra under Leopold Ludwig, on YouTube. A wonderful fairytale opera (I can see why young Wagner admired it so much). It is a recording from 1968, so no traces of Regietheater as yet, but a nice realistic staging instead.


----------



## Morimur

*BACH CANTATAS VOL 24 (Gardiner) (2 CD)*










For the Third Sunday after Easter 
BWV 12 / 103 / 146

For the Fourth Sunday after Easter 
BWV 166 / 108 / 117

Recorded in Altenburg / Warwick

Brigitte Geller / William Towers / Robin Tyson / Mark Padmore / James Gilchrist / Julian Clarkson /
Stephen Varcoe
The Monteverdi Choir 
The English Baroque Soloists 
John Eliot Gardiner

"...a wealth of imaginative detail... and so I impatiently await the next instalment." - Andrew Farach-Colton, Gramophone


----------



## Wood

*Wagner: Götterdämmerung*

Barenboim / Kupfer

_Bayreuther Festspiele_










*Handel: Organ Concerto 'The Cuckoo and the Nightingale'

Beethoven: Piano Sonatas 4 & 24 
*Schnabel


----------



## Lord Lance

Morimur said:


> For the Third Sunday after Easter
> BWV 12 / 103 / 146
> 
> For the Fourth Sunday after Easter
> BWV 166 / 108 / 117
> 
> Recorded in Altenburg / Warwick
> 
> Brigitte Geller / William Towers / Robin Tyson / Mark Padmore / James Gilchrist / Julian Clarkson /
> Stephen Varcoe
> The Monteverdi Choir
> The English Baroque Soloists
> John Eliot Gardiner
> 
> "...a wealth of imaginative detail... and so I impatiently await the next instalment." - Andrew Farach-Colton, Gramophone


I do not doubt Gardiner's competence in Bach but Gramophone is as blind as a publisher can get in heaping praising on all things, people, orchestras, composers, events British.


----------



## Albert7

Lord Lance said:


> I do not doubt Gardiner's competence in Bach but Gramophone is as blind as a publisher can get in heaping praising on all things, people, orchestras, composers, events British.


Two thumbs down on this dissing of Gramophone and assumption of its blindness.

Gramophone has some of the best classical ads ever.


----------



## SiegendesLicht

Wood said:


> *Wagner: Götterdämmerung*
> 
> Barenboim / Kupfer
> 
> _Bayreuther Festspiele_


Somewhere on that green hill there should be my tent...


----------



## AClockworkOrange

I have just finished *Disc 2 of Beecham: The Great Communicator*. I love these kinds of recordings - a sort of combination of Audiobook and Podcast. Put together and narrated by the same team who compiled the corresponding document in one of Klemperer's EMI Boxes.

It is interesting to hear from a range of contributors including musicians who worked with Beecham as well as comments from the man himself. I wish more examples such as this were available.


----------



## brotagonist

Schubert Trout Quintet*, Violin Sonatas in D/a** (disc 1)
*Lubin (fortepiano), Academy of Ancient Music Chamber Ensemble
**Hogwood (fortepiano), Schröder (violin)

I had bought this for the Octet (on disc 2), but this little gem gave me some HIP performances of the Trout and the 3 Violin Sonatas (also known as the Sonatinas). These latter works are marvellous finds!


----------



## Vesteralen

Current playlist includes three discs from Eldar Nebolsin. Consistently pleasing performer for me.


----------



## Vaneyes

The *Brahms* Galaxy, recorded 1963/4.

View attachment 72154
View attachment 72155
View attachment 72156


----------



## jim prideaux

Anima Eterna/Jos van Immerseel performing Beethoven 'Eroica' Symphony.


----------



## Lord Lance

jim prideaux said:


> Anima Eterna/Jos van Immerseel performing Beethoven 'Eroica' Symphony.


Oh, _fantastic choice. _Have a good one. Please don't forget to try Karajan's 1980s [Karajan Gold] rendition. You've gotta hear it to believe it. Wand's studio NDR recording for warmth of playing too.



Albert7 said:


> Gramophone has some of the best classical ads ever.


LOL. :lol:

I base my views on an objective, "post-modernist" analysis of their mindless, low-quality "reviews" of English classical music. Rattle may be a fine, competent conductor but he isn't the finest of this generation or comparable to the giants. Of course, for readers of Gramophone, he is our generation's Mahler.


----------



## Albert7

Lord Lance said:


> Oh, _fantastic choice. _Have a good one. Please don't forget to try Karajan's 1980s [Karajan Gold] rendition. You've gotta hear it to believe it. Wand's studio NDR recording for warmth of playing too.
> 
> LOL. :lol:
> 
> I base my views on an objective, "post-modernist" analysis of their mindless, low-quality "reviews" of English classical music. Rattle may be a fine, competent conductor but he isn't the finest of this generation or comparable to the giants. Of course, for readers of Gramophone, he is our generation's Mahler.


Two thumbs down on your assessment of Rattle. Gave thumbs up for your praise of Beethoven's work. Not surprised due to the original source material of bootlegs for the pseudo-OP. Also check out Bernstein's version as well.

I heard my Rattle from the library discs n' iTunes. Very pleased. Ranks up there with Furty, Karajan n' the gangbusters.


----------



## Lord Lance

Albert7 said:


> Two thumbs down on your assessment of Rattle. Gave thumbs up for your praise of Beethoven's work. Not surprised due to the original source material of bootlegs for the pseudo-OP. Also check out Bernstein's version as well.
> 
> I heard my Rattle from the library discs n' iTunes. Very pleased. Ranks up there with Furty, Karajan n' the gangbusters.


Rattle is pretty darn alright for this current day and age. But, he is nowhere close to the grandmasters like Celibidache or Kleiber or Klemperer or Walter or Tennstedt or Knappertsbusch. Unaware of Herr Furtwangler's Eroica. As I said earlier though, he is no B-grade conductor.


----------



## EDaddy

http://postimage.org/app.php

BAX: November Woods
David Lloyd-Jones; Royal Scottish National Orchestra

Very fantasy-like. Almost like going Neverland and hanging out with the fairies for sixteen minutes and forty-four seconds. Magically delicious!


----------



## Vaneyes

Sampling* Mahler*: Symphony 3, w. Meier/LPO/Tennstedt et al (BBC live1986, RFH London).










An exquisite lyrical account in the vein of Kubelik or Bertini. I feel it easily betters Klaus' earlier EMI studio rec., in interpretation, performance, and recorded sound.

In his interview included in this package, he responds to a "perfect performance" question, rightly denying any conscious attempt for. But I suspect this rec is not far off. Master at work.


----------



## Balthazar

*Beethoven ~ Piano Sonatas Nos. 1-4, Opp. 2 and 7*. I have begun listening to the Annie Fischer cycle I downloaded thanks to KenOC's tip. When the first sonata began, I was disappointed with the sound -- the upper range was very tinny while the lower range sounded quite muddled. The sound improved, however, in the later tracks. I particularly enjoyed her driven rendition of Sonata No. 3 (Op. 2/3). I understand that these were recorded over several decades with numerous edits made in the middle of tracks, often years apart. This may explain some irregular rhythms and disjointedness I seemed to hear on occasion. I am looking forward to hearing the full cycle!

*Chopin ~ Impromptus et al.* Part of the series published by the Fryderyk Chopin Institut of Chopin's works played on period instruments. On this album, Kevin Kenner plays an 1848 Pleyel piano in a recital that includes the 4 Impromptus, Op. 32 Nocturnes, Op. 59 Mazurkas, and more.

*Schumann ~ Cello Concerto in A minor, Op. 129.* Mischa Maisky on cello backed by Bernstein and Vienna.


----------



## pmsummer

FLUTE CONCERTOS / OF ANGELS AND SHEPHERDS
*Richard Toensing*
Leone Buyse - flutes
Carol Ou - cello soloist
John Kinze, Scott Higgins - percussion
National Symphony of Ukraine
Theodore Kuchar - conductor

CRI


----------



## Blancrocher

Schnittke: Concerto for Piano Four Hands, Concerto for Piano & Strings (Rozhdestvensky)


----------



## Guest

This disc arrived today--wow! I've never heard of the composer (1582-1649), performers, or the label, but after reading a rave review, I took a chance on it, and I'm so glad I did. The music is fantastic--weirdly chromatic at times, often combined with complex rhythms. ACRONYM (Altmusic Camerata Resurrecting Old-but New to You--Music) plays with considerable flair and virtuosity, all captured in stunning clear, present sound.


----------



## pmsummer

Kontrapunctus said:


> This disc arrived today--wow! I've never heard of the composer (1582-1649), performers, or the label, but after reading a rave review, I took a chance on it, and I'm so glad I did. The music is fantastic--weirdly chromatic at times, often combined with complex rhythms. ACRONYM (Altmusic Camerata Resurrecting Old-but New to You--Music) plays with considerable flair and virtuosity, all captured in stunning clear, present sound.


I'm on it like a bloodhound.


----------



## Albert7

Lord Lance said:


> Rattle is pretty darn alright for this current day and age. But, he is nowhere close to the grandmasters like Celibidache or Kleiber or Klemperer or Walter or Tennstedt or Knappertsbusch. Unaware of Herr Furtwangler's Eroica. As I said earlier though, he is no B-grade conductor.


Now that Lord Lance is asleep I will take advantage of this time to say that this statement is merely a social construct that tells us a lot more about the OP than anything factual about these conductors.


----------



## SimonNZ

Haydn's Symphonies 94 "Surprise" and 95 - Antal Dorati, cond.


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1978, 2000. Essentials, though the Boffard is getting pricey in some quarters. $1400+ new at Amazon Marketplace. Previously-owned is more reasonable, from $100.

View attachment 72160
View attachment 72161


----------



## Wood

It is a shame but there appears to be a fair bit of 'noise' on this thread since I was last here. Has anyone tried escalating to the Team?

On to noise of a more acceptable kind:

*francisco lopez*; THROUGH THE LOOKING GLASS

Consisting of:

1. La Selva (1997) recorded in Costa Rica at the Biological Station of the same name:










2. Belle confusion 969 (1996)

3. Buildings <New York> (2001)

4. Qal'at Abd'al-Salam (1993) recorded in Alcala de Henares (Spain)










5. O Parladoiro Desamortuxado (1995) recorded in Vigo (Spain):










6. Untitled nos 217-219.

lopez:


----------



## pmsummer

Kontrapunctus said:


> This disc arrived today--wow! I've never heard of the composer (1582-1649), performers, or the label, but after reading a rave review, I took a chance on it, and I'm so glad I did. The music is fantastic--weirdly chromatic at times, often combined with complex rhythms. ACRONYM (Altmusic Camerata Resurrecting Old-but New to You--Music) plays with considerable flair and virtuosity, all captured in stunning clear, present sound.


Kickstarter funded. Interesting.






https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/acronym/the-very-peculiar-instrumental-music-of-giovanni-v


----------



## AClockworkOrange

Having listened to Gould's 1981 Goldberg Variations earlier, I am firmly in a Piano-driven mood.

I concluded this evening with *Beethoven's Third Piano Concerto performed by Steven Lubin, Christopher Hogwood and the Academy of Ancient Music*. Whilst I generally prefer a full blooded modern orchestra, this is one of those rare occasions where I prefer HIP's approximation. The clearly audible textures, beautiful playing and the Pianoforte combine with a great potency.

My listening for tomorrow will be commencing with the following recordings:
*JS Bach: The Well Tempered Clavier - Glenn Gould
Rachmaninov: 24 Preludes - Vladimir Ashkenazy
Rachmaninov: Music for Two Pianos - Vladimir Ashkenazy & Andre Previn*

As with the Goldbergs, I enjoy Glenn Gould's take but it will be a case of mental preparation ahead of his somewhat questionable vocal contributions. I know once the music starts I'll quickly adapt so it won't truly be an issue.

For me, Rachmaninov is a composer who shines brightest in his keyboard works - whether solo or with an ensemble. I have had these for a while and for some reason put them to one side. Sampling the Preludes whilst sorting out some of my collection earlier, I cannot believe I allowed these pieces to become so neglected.

Ashkenazy has never disappointed, neither has Andre Previn so tomorrow will be very interesting.

I will be adding some Orchestral colour to tomorrow's listening for variety but I'll see what I fancy listening to at the time tomorrow.


----------



## pmsummer

KLEINE GEISTLICHE KONZERTE 1
*Heinrich Schütz*
Solisten des Tölzer Knabenchors
Gerhard Schmidt-Gaden - direction

Capriccio


----------



## ArtMusic




----------



## MrTortoise

Toru Takemitsu
Twill by Twilight

Pacific Symphony Orchestra
Carl St. Clair, cond.


----------



## Vaneyes

I'll revel in *Ravel *for a while. Recorded 1983, 1991 - '95, 1983.















View attachment 72168


----------



## Blancrocher

Schnittke: Concerto Grosso 6, Symphony 8 (Rozhdestvensky); Abrahamsen: Schnee (Ensemble Recherche)


----------



## Brian Rin

*Pintscher: Figura I-V*










I got through 9 (out of 14) discs of Decca's Ravel Edition but had to take a break. *Prokofiev's SQ* up next.










And probably gonna conclude the night with *Bach and Schnittke*


----------



## Albert7

It's a Haydn string quartet tonight.






Not going to say which one, just listen and relish.


----------



## spradlig

Schubert's opera _Die Vorschworenen_ ("The Conspirators"), D. 787.

I discovered it by accident on Spotify. People say Schubert wasn't a good opera composer, but I like it, and I don't even like vocal music that much.


----------



## ArtMusic




----------



## SimonNZ

Philip Glass' Aguas da Amazonia - Uakti


----------



## pmsummer

*Because yes and no.*










CAROLAN'S HARP
_Dance-tunes, Airs & Laments_
*Turlough O'Carolan*
The Harp Consort
Andrew Lawrence-King - director

Deutsche Harmonia Mundi


----------



## Becca

Sir Edward Elgar - Symphony #3 - elaboration of the sketches by Anthony Payne
BBC Symphony Orchestra - Sir Andrew Davis

I know that many of our TC members dislike the idea of an unfinished work being touched by other hands but I am definitely not one of them. Maybe it is just perverse curiosity but I would like to have an idea of what direction a composer was going when he stopped composing. I feel that it adds a lot to our understanding of the artist.

Of the most well known completions and exhumations (Mahler, Bruckner) the Elgar 3rd is not quite so clear cut in the available material, also whether or not Elgar wanted it known (he was quite contradictory on that point). Had he finished it, it would undoubtedly be quite a bit different than this, but one thing is for sure, there is no doubt that this is Elgar!


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mozart; piano concertos 1/2/3/4*
_Daniel Barenboim 
_


----------



## Becca

GregMitchell said:


> This recital, recorded around the same time as the thrilling *Nabucco* recorded in 1965, created quite a bit of a stir when it was released, Suliotis being touted as the new Callas. However the reckless abandon with which she used her voice meant that by the time she recorded *Macbeth* in 1970, her voice was already in tatters. Listening in retrospect, one can hear the seeds of her demise even in this recital. According to one Amazon reviewer, who heard her in the flesh, the voice was not as large as it sounded in the studio, and this no doubt caused her to push and force in a manner that was detrimental to the voice. Also there are many places in the recital, where you can hear that it is not really in control and it threatens to go off the rails at any point.
> 
> Still there are rewards. Very much school of Callas, she uses a wide range of colour and sings expressively, always aware of the dramatic situation. Had she had better training, there is no doubt in my mind that she could have become a major singer. And at least she provides thrills and excitement, where many play safe.
> 
> The *Anna Bolena* scene is, for the most part, beautifully sung (much better here than in the complete set), and I warm to her soft singing in the cavatina. However, in the cabaletta, you won't hear the rising set of trills Donizetti wrote into the part. You do with Callas, with Sutherland, with Scotto, and with Sills, and even Caballe, whose trill was never her strong point, makes a nod in their direction, but Suliotis ignores them completely. Nor is she able to trill convincingly in the cavatina. The *Macbeth* aria is in a different world from her complete recording, the top notes ringing out freely as they do in the studio *Nabucco*. A surfeit of chest voice mars the *Luisa Miller* aria, though its cabaletta is excitingly sung, and she finishes with a deeply felt and beautifully moulded performance of _Morro ma prima in grazia_ from *Un Ballo in Maschera*.
> 
> One of the great might-have-beens.


I remember the excitement when this came out and I immediately got a copy (still have it). Here was reason to hope for another great singing actress, a hope that was unfortunately not to be.


----------



## Pugg

Becca said:


> I remember the excitement when this came out and I immediately got a copy (still have it). Here was reason to hope for another great singing actress, a hope that was unfortunately not to be.


_And yet still talk about_ , lot more then we can say by some (the most) singers from these days


----------



## Pugg

​
*Tartini ; Violin concertos *
_I Solisti Veneti_


----------



## ArtMusic




----------



## Albert7

Listening to Xenakis tonight... and you folks can guess which piece it is of course.

 It's Friday night.


----------



## Lord Lance

*Populist Hour - Rubinstein's First Piano Concerto*

My guilty desire is this typically virtuosic Romantic piano concerto. I try to avoid it because of its bravura and populist-esque structure. Hence, guilty passion.


----------



## Guest

pmsummer said:


> Kickstarter funded. Interesting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/acronym/the-very-peculiar-instrumental-music-of-giovanni-v


I'd say it was money well spent. You are quite the sleuth!


----------



## SimonNZ

Rodrigo's Fantasia Para Un Gentilhombre - John Williams, guitar, Charles Groves, cond.


----------



## Pugg

SimonNZ said:


> Rodrigo's Fantasia Para Un Gentilhombre - John Williams, guitar, Charles Groves, cond.


A true classic :tiphat:


----------



## Pugg

​Time for some *Bach: Magnificat.*
_King's College , Cambridge _


----------



## Dr Johnson

Khachaturian, Symphony No. 2. USSR State Symphony Orchestra, Composer. Melodiya, MEL CD 10 01706.


----------



## Haydn man

Listening to this weeks Saturday Symphony
Ives is someone who's music I have come to enjoy thanks to recommendations here in TC.
I like the meditative quality of this piece and I would describe it as 'quietly understated' 
Good stuff


----------



## fjf

Brahms this morning. I am not sure I like Chailly's style on this. His approach (fast, like Brahms on steroids) is interesting.


----------



## Ingélou

Vivaldi, Violin Sonata in c-minor, RV 6





Performed by 'La Serenissima', my Fiddle Guru's crew (he plays viola); the name refers to the city of Venice, but with Vivaldi there always seems to be a coiled-spring energy even in the most peaceful of melodies. To use the good Scots word, Vivaldi is *vive*. And this is fabulous. :angel:


----------



## Eramirez156

*La Cour de Célimène *
*Ambroise Thomas*









Laura Claycomb (La Comtesse)
Joan Rodgers (La Baronne)
Alastair Miles (Le Commandeur de Beaupré)
Sébastien Droy (Le Chevalier de Mérac)
Nicole Tibbels (Bretonne)

Philharmonia Orchestra
Andrew Litton - conductor

Listening via iTunes Music, adding to my want list.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Saint Saëns - Piano concertos 3& 5 + Wedding cake /"Africa"
*
_Jean-Philippe Collard_


----------



## AClockworkOrange

An orchestral interlude amidst the Piano works I am listening through - *Liszt's A Symphony to Dante's 'Divine Comedy' *- performed by Daniel Barenboim & the Berliner Philharmoniker.


----------



## AClockworkOrange

Pugg said:


> ​
> *Saint Saëns - Piano concertos 3& 5 + Wedding cake /"Africa"
> *
> _Jean-Philippe Collard_


I adore those recordings, they were my real introduction to Saint-Saëns and remain my preferred performances. I may have to queue these on my playlist for this evening :tiphat:


----------



## SiegendesLicht

I listened to Weber's Der Freischütz yesterday and had a dream last night which involved a pistol shooting competition. Now I am listening to it all over again. Somehow when I heard it for the first time long ago, it did not impress me much, but now it just grows on me. And I can understand most of it even without reading the libretto.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Malcolm Arnold* Symphony 2 / Concert for 2 Pianos et all 
_Vernon Handley_


----------



## Blancrocher

Ligeti: String Quartets (Arditti)


----------



## Proms Fanatic

Inspired by the Scandinavian Nature thread - I'm listening to this album courtesy of Apple Music. I'd never even heard of Rautavaara before I had read that thread.


----------



## starthrower

Nos. 1, 2, 5


----------



## jim prideaux

my Saturday has been ruined by what can best be described as 'minor food poisoning' and I simply could not imagine listening to music earlier-as the afternoon progresses however I need the refinement and reassurance of Haydn-'Paris' Symphonies 85,86 and 87 performed by Fischer and the Austro Hungarian Haydn Orch.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Bruckner 00, 1, 0 and 2. Like Tintner, Skrow is excellent with the early symphonies.


----------



## Cosmos

Hindemith - Kammermusik 7





Still not sure what my exact opinion is on Hindemith. I like his music when I listen to it, but never enough where I think to myself "I want to listen to more!" or "I'm in the mood for Hindemith right now"


----------



## opus55

SiegendesLicht said:


> I listened to Weber's Der Freischütz yesterday and had a dream last night which involved a pistol shooting competition. Now I am listening to it all over again. Somehow when I heard it for the first time long ago, it did not impress me much, but now it just grows on me. And I can understand most of it even without reading the libretto.


I listened to Die Meistersinger last night but didn't get to go to singing contest in my dream.










Resuming with fresh ears this morning. Recorded live at the Bayreuth Festival June 1999 it captures the live environment nicely without suffering from unwanted artifacts.


----------



## Vasks

*Gliere - Overture: Holiday at Ferghana (Sinaisky/Chandos)
Shostakovich - String Quartet #7 (Eder/Naxos)
Silvestrov - Postludium (Robertson/Sony)*


----------



## Itullian

opus55 said:


> I listened to Die Meistersinger last night but didn't get to go to singing contest in my dream.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Resuming with fresh ears this morning. Recorded live at the Bayreuth Festival June 1999 it captures the live environment nicely without suffering from unwanted artifacts.


Fantastic sound too.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Muzio Clementi: 2 Symphonies / piano concerto*
Spada/ D'avalos


----------



## starthrower

I couldn't find a larger image, so I've included a Presto Classical link
with samples. http://www.prestoclassical.co.uk/search.php?searchString=spontaneous+lines

20th Century American Music For Clarinet & Piano


----------



## AClockworkOrange

Returning to my voyages of the Piano with *Vladimir Ashkenazy performing the 24 Preludes of Sergei Rachmaninov*.


----------



## bejart

Tomaso Albinoni (1671-1751): Sinfonie a Cinque in C Minor, Op.2, No.4

Chiara Banchini leading Ensemble 415


----------



## TurnaboutVox

A great deal of Busoni has been emanating from various loudspeakers and headphones as I worked this week (and now today as I collate my monthly expenses). I have entered one of those peculiar moods where I crave the specific sound of one composer's works, over and over. I must have listened to each of these three or four times in the past few days.

Wolf Harden [Naxos, 2001]










[Naxos, 2001]










[Naxos, 2007]










Geoffrey Tozer [Chandos,1996]










Daniel Blumenthal [Pavane, 1995]


----------



## Pugg

​
*Verdi : Otello .*
*Freni/ Vickers/ Glossop.*
_Herbert von Karajan leads this almost prefect recording _
Only second to the Decca recording  IMHO


----------



## tortkis

Joaquín Rodrigo: Concierto De Aranjuez (Harmonia Mundi)
Marco Socías / Orquesta Ciudad de Granada, Josep Pons








Concierto de Aranjuez (1939)
Fantasia para un Gentilhombre (1954)
Musica para un Jardín (1957)
Tres viejos aires de danza (1926-29)


----------



## Easy Goer

Alan Rawsthorne - Piano Concertos Nos. 1 & 2


----------



## TurnaboutVox

Ingélou said:


> ...but with Vivaldi there always seems to be a coiled-spring energy even in the most peaceful of melodies. To use the good Scots word, Vivaldi is *vive*. And this is fabulous.


Fit dis 'vive' mean, then, quine? An' fit pairt o'Scotland is it fae? I hinna heard it afore.


----------



## Eramirez156

*Paul Payan*
*Selected Recordings*









Gramophone Company, Ltd.
Paris, 1910-1911
1. HAYDÉE: A la voix séduisante (Auber) 4:27
4 November 1911; (02177v) 032224 
2. LA JUIVE: Si la rigueur (Halévy) 4:18
with Mlle. Cosset, soprano; Bernard Boussagol, bass; and chorus
15 November 1911; (02204v) 034124 
3. L'ÉTOILE DU NORD: O jours heureux (Meyerbeer) 3:13
4 July 1910; (15892u) 4-32090 
4. FAUST: Jusqu'aux premiers feux du matin [La nuit de Walpurgis] (Gounod) 3:55
29 November 1910; (01755v) 032175 
5. MIGNON: Berceuse (A. Thomas) 3:29
4 July 1910; (15891u) 4-30289 
6. LE CAÏD: Le Tambour-major (A. Thomas) 4:07
4 November 1911; (02178v) 032218 
7. LAKMÉ: Lakmé, ton doux regard (Delibes) 3:37
2 October 1911; (02100v) 032210 
8. SIGURD: Odin, dieu farouche (Reyer) 2:55
15 November 1911; (02205v) 032226 
9. HÉRODIADE: J'ai souvent contemplé ton astre (Massenet) 4:11
with Suzanne Brohly, mezzo-soprano
27 January 1911; (01857v) 034094 
10. LOUISE: De son coeur j'ai calmé la fièvre [Berceuse] (Charpentier) 3:38
10 July 1911; (01975v) 032203

Thomas A. Edison, Inc.
Four-minute wax cylinders, Paris, ca. 1912

11. Prière [Adaptation of Air from Orchestral Suite No. 3, BWV 1068] (Bach) 4:09
17122 
12. GALATHÉE: Tristes amours (Massé) 3:58
17102 
13. GALATHÉE: Aimons, il faut aimer (Massé) 4:29
with Rose Heilbronner, soprano
BA 27098

French Odeon
Paris, 1928 and 1929

14. LES HUGUENOTS: Piff, paff (Meyerbeer) 3:53
20 September 1928; (XXP 6711) 123.567 
15. PHILÉMON ET BAUCIS: Au bruit des lourds marteaux d'airain [Couplets de Vulcain] (Gounod) 3:17
24 May 1929;(KI 2426) A 188664 
16. PHILÉMON ET BAUCIS: Que les songes heureux [Air de Jupiter] (Gounod) 2:53
24 May 1929; (KI 2424) A 188664 
17. ROMÉO ET JULIETTE: Dieu qui fit l'homme à ton image (Gounod) 3:58
19 September 1928; (XXP 6709) 123.566 
18. LA REINE DE SABA: Sous les pieds d'une femme (Gounod) 7:19
25 May 1929; (XXP 6904/XXP 6905); 123.654 
19. HAMLET: C'est en vain (A. Thomas) 4:01
19 September 1928; (XXP 6710) 123.566 
20. LA JOLIE FILLE DE PERTH: Quand la flamme de l'amour (Bizet) 3:39
27 May 1929; (XXP 6910) 123.655


----------



## Ingélou

TurnaboutVox said:


> Fit dis 'vive' mean, then, quine? An' fit pairt o'Scotland is it fae? I hinna heard it afore.


It is a good *Scots* word, i.e. it comes from 'Scots', the older Scottish tongue.
I got it from my Chambers Dictionary (the Chambers bros were Scots), and I quote:

*vive*:_ (Scot & obs)_ lively, forcible; vivid - _adv_ *vively*,- _noun_ *vivency* _(rare)_ vitality (Fr or L, _vivus_ alive) 

I should imagine the derivation to be French, from the Auld Alliance; it can join other words like tassie, condie, douce, petticoat tails etc.

I can't reproduce the phonetics on my computer, but it's pronounced to rhyme with *jive*. 









Note 'obsolete', which is why you haven't heard it. Which part of Scotland - presumably any part of Scotland which was literate, which, as you know, was *every* part of Scotland. :tiphat:

The default mode for lexicographers, as for engineers, is Scottish.


----------



## Mahlerian

Saturday Symphony:
Ives: Symphony No. 3 "The Camp Meeting"
Concertgebouw Orchestra, cond. Tilson Thomas


----------



## starthrower

I put this on in procrastination of lawn mowing. It's kinda hot out there!

A great 2 disc set of modern choral works with nice booklet. Used copies
are available at Amazon for 5 dollars. And samples here at Presto Classical.
http://www.prestoclassical.co.uk/search.php?searchString=requiem+of+reconciliation


----------



## bejart

Leopold Hofmann (1738-1793): Sinfonia in D Major, Badley D4

Nicolas Ward conducting the Northern Chamber Orchestra


----------



## AClockworkOrange

AClockworkOrange said:


> Returning to my voyages of the Piano with *Vladimir Ashkenazy performing the 24 Preludes of Sergei Rachmaninov*.
> 
> View attachment 72198


This has now become one of my favourite collections of solo Piano works, Piano Sonata No. 2 is an incredible jewel at the conclusion of these remarkable preludes.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Shostakovich, Quartet No. 8*

Some angst in the morning.


----------



## brotagonist

Vivaldi Concerto in C for 2 trumpets and eight other concerti (all of disc two)
Hogwood/Academy of Ancient Music

Sometimes I can really enjoy Vivaldi. This morning is one of those times. The nine concerti on this disc and the five on the first span a wide variety of instrumental possibilities, from concerto for flute to recorder to two flutes, two cellos, two violins and two cellos, etc.


----------



## Blancrocher

Horowitz plays Scriabin.

Btw--anyone heard the 3-disk set of Sony remasters?

http://www.amazon.com/Horowitz-Play...=1436629867&sr=8-1&keywords=horowitz+scriabin


----------



## Lord Lance

*Populist Hour II - Rubinstein's Second Piano Concerto*

Grand Piano Concerto in the vein of Brahms:









Rubinstein's Second Piano Concerto


----------



## Guest

Well...

Brahms
Concerto for piano and orchestra no.1 in D minor.

Emil Gilels, piano.

Berliner Philharmoniker / Jochum


----------



## Taggart

Ingélou said:


> ... but with Vivaldi there always seems to be a coiled-spring energy even in the most peaceful of melodies. To use the good Scots word, Vivaldi is *vive*. And this is fabulous. :angel:





TurnaboutVox said:


> Fit dis 'vive' mean, then, quine? An' fit pairt o'Scotland is it fae? I hinna heard it afore.


Use the Dictionar o the Scots Leid under vieve (we Scots canna spell)



> 1. Of persons: brisk, lively
> 
> 3. Of sights, sounds, colours, impressions, memories, etc.: bright, clear, vivid, distinctly seen or heard, not blurred or faint


Sources given include the Banffshire Journal - nae that far frae furry boot toon.


----------



## fjf

Chamber music tonight. Influenced by reading this site I am listening to much more chamber music. I find it VERY satisfying.


----------



## Lord Lance

dogen said:


> Well...
> 
> Brahms
> Concerto for piano and orchestra no.1 in D minor.
> 
> Emil Gilels, piano.
> 
> Berliner Philharmoniker / Jochum


Ah, good man. :lol: Enjoy this classic recording.


----------



## Lord Lance

fjf said:


> View attachment 72187
> Brahms this morning. I am not sure I like Chailly's style on this. His approach (fast, like Brahms on steroids) is interesting.


Because Chailly gave these old, overheard masterpieces a fresh, vital and for now, idiosyncratic interpretation. More will follow suit and that is certain.


----------



## papsrus

Brahms, Symphony No. 4, Op. 98
Variations on a Theme by Haydn, Op. 56a

Furtwangler, Berlin Philharmonic (Music & Arts)









Sound is a little thin at first, but once your ears get accustomed, it's fine. They lack the presence and impact of modern recordings, of course, but it's my first turn at these recordings, so approaching with open ears.


----------



## D Smith

For Saturday Symphony: Ives: Symphony No. 3/ Michael Tilson Thomas/ Concertgebouw. Just marvelous. Thomas does as good a job with Ives as anyone I've heard, including Bernstein.


----------



## papsrus

And now ....

Bruckner Symphony No. 8
Furthwangler, Vienna Philharmonic (Musical Concepts)









A 1944 live recording with a much more dynamic remastering. Rich and clear, to my ear.


----------



## Vaneyes

For *George Gershwin* death day (1937).


----------



## MrTortoise

Hector Berlioz
Symphonie Fantastique

The Philadelphia Orchestra
Riccardo Muti, cond.

A fine performance, however background hum in the recording did take away from my total enjoyment.


----------



## Guest

Koyaanisqatsi
Philip Glass

I'd forgotten just how provocative this is.

(I could have put this in the film thread but hey, I like to push the envelope)


----------



## bejart

Friedrich Ernst Fesca (1789-1826): String Quartet in F Sharp Minor, Op.1, No.2

Diogenes Quartet: Stefan Kirpal and Gundala Kirpal, violins -- Stephanie Krauss, viola -- Stephen Ristau, cello


----------



## Dr Johnson

Debussy- La cathédrale engloutie. Livía Rév, Saga Classics, SCD 9021.


----------



## TwoPhotons

*Svetlanov conducts Rimsky-Korsakov: Scheherezade (LSO) and Scriabin: Poem of Ecstasy (USSR State Symphony Orchestra)*

The Scriabin is incredible!!!


----------



## Alfacharger

In honor of the publication of Harper Lee's novel "Go Set a Watchman".


----------



## Mahlerian

MrTortoise said:


> Hector Berlioz
> Symphonie Fantastique
> 
> The Philadelphia Orchestra
> Riccardo Muti, cond.
> 
> A fine performance, however background hum in the recording did take away from my total enjoyment.


I don't know if I've ever seen a Schoenberg painting used on the cover of another composer's music before!


----------



## MrTortoise

Mahlerian said:


> I don't know if I've ever seen a Schoenberg painting used on the cover of another composer's music before!


It fits nicely with the work!


----------



## MrTortoise

Robert Schumann
Piano Concerto in a minor, Op. 54

Evgeny Kissin, piano
London Symphony Orchestra
Colin Davis, cond.


----------



## tortkis

Élisabeth Jacquet de la Guerre (1665-1729): Cantates bibliques (Arion)








Isabelle Poulenard, Sophie Boulin (soprano), Bernardette Charbonnier (violin), Françoise Bloch (viola da gamba), Claire Giardelli (cello), Brigitte Haudebourg (harpsichord), Georges Guillard (organ), Guy Robert (theorbo)

Pleasant cantatas by a female French composer. The singing and playing are beautiful. (I prefer Poulenard.)


----------



## Dr Johnson

Constant Lambert - Concerto for Piano and Nine Players. Stott, BBC Concert Orchestra, Wordsworth. Decca


----------



## MrTortoise

For Symphony Saturday










Charles Ives
Symphony No. 3 'The Camp Meeting'

Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra
Michael Tilson Thomas, cond.


----------



## Eramirez156

*Joseph Haydn*
*Piano Sonatas*









* Andras Schiff *

_CD2_


----------



## jim prideaux

Nielsen 5th and 6th Symphonies performed by Blomstedt and the Danish R.S.O.

the 5th seems somehow particularly appropriate as I finish reading Christopher Clarke's magisterial consideration of the events of 1914 and the onset of war.........


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1964.

View attachment 72221


----------



## DaveS

Beethoven 3rd Piano Concerto
Lars Vogt, soloist
Elgar Symphony #2
Berlin Philharmonic
Kirill Petrenko, cond. (Newly named Principal Conductor)

via BPO Digital Concert Hall (one must register to watch/listen)
https://www.digitalconcerthall.com/en/concert/14

Well worth it.


----------



## Eramirez156

*Carl Orff*
*Trionfi: Trittico teatrale*

*Carmina Burana*









*Elfride Trotschel, soprano
Paul Kuen, tenor
Hans Braun, baritone

Chorus and Orchestra of the Bavarian Radio
Eugen Jochum *


----------



## Vronsky

*Witold Lutoslawski -- Concerto for Orchestra · Symphony No.3*









Witold Lutoslawski, Chicago Symphony Orchestra, Daniel Barenboim (Conductor) -- Concerto for Orchestra *·* Symphony No.3


----------



## Selby

John Cage (1912-1992)

Melodies & Harmonies
Annelie Gahl, violin
Klaus Lang, electric keyboard









There is such a child-like charm to these pieces. I highly recommend them to people who want to give Cage a try but can't stomach his more *whatever* pieces.


----------



## KirbyH

This will be more along the lines of the last couple days of current listening but....

I heard for the first time ever Puccini's "La boheme" - and was pleasantly surprised to find that it's not nearly as maudlin/tragic sounding as I had thought. Musically I still like Turandot better but perhaps this will grow on me.

Add to that a lot of stuff conducted by Stokowski - Mahler's Second, Symphonie fantastique, and a whole bunch of shorter works. I'm quite musically pleased as a result.

On another note, I finished reading Ken Follett's Edge of Eternity - and what a ride the Century Trilogy was. I do think I'll wait a couple years before I reread it all the same though - they are not short books my any stretch.


----------



## Blancrocher

Gould's Salzburg recital, featuring Sweelinck, Schoenberg, Mozart, and Bach's Goldberg Variations. This time it's the Sweelinck that keeps humming in my head now that the music's stopped--I think I'll look around for some new or forgotten baroque fantasias in a similar line. Though I wish I had Gould playing them!


----------



## Guest

This set arrived today: there's nothing left to say about these iconic recordings.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Bruckner symphonies pt. II - von Karajan with nos 3, 4 & 5:


----------



## SimonNZ

Haydn's Symphonies 96 "Miracle" and 97 - Antal Dorati, cond.


----------



## GreenMamba

*Lou Harrison: Double Concerto for Violin, Cello and Javanese Gamelan*. Goldsmith, King, Winant, Mills College Gamelan Ensemble


----------



## ArtMusic




----------



## TurnaboutVox

Ingélou said:


> It is a good *Scots* word, i.e. it comes from 'Scots', the older Scottish tongue.
> 
> *vive*:_ (Scot & obs)_ lively, forcible; vivid - _adv_ *vively*,- _noun_ *vivency* _(rare)_ vitality (Fr or L, _vivus_ alive)





Taggart said:


> Use the Dictionar o the Scots Leid under vieve (we Scots canna spell) Sources given include the Banffshire Journal - nae that far frae furry boot toon.


Thank you both, Ingélou and Taggart. I hadn't come across 'vive' but your definition makes things clear (same root as vivid, revive etc.) I'm surprised that relatives in my grandparents' generation didn't use it, as far as I can remember. (On reflection I may have seen it written once as 'vieve' - where? Alasdair Gray perhaps?).

But it's Furry Boots _City_, if you please, _Meester_ Taggart!

Tonight's listening:

*Busoni
Grosse Fuge, contrapuntal fantasy for piano* (based on J.S. Bach, BWV 1080), KiV 255
Holger Groschopp, piano [Capriccio, 2005]

Mmmm. Busoni in 'over the top' mode. Am I hearing bits of Beethoven's Grosse Fuge too?










*Ives
Symphony No. 3 "Camp Meeting" *
Leonard Bernstein, NY Philharmonic Orchestra [Sony, 1992 (rec. 1965)]

My second listen to this characteristic Ives symphony. Very interesting and original.










*Ives
Sonatas for Violin and Piano, Nos. 1 to 4*
Hilary Hahn, violin; Valentina Lisitsa, piano [DG, 2011]

These are splendid works, pungent and sweet and acerbic by turns. This is a recording I should probably acquire, and soon. Hugely enjoyed.


----------



## Heliogabo

Beethoven's second symphony and piano concerto No. 2, on TV.


----------



## senza sordino

It's taken three mornings, but here's what I've been listening to lately. 
Bach Violin Concertos, Dm double, Am, E and another Dm double concerto thought lost reconstructed from an arrangement for double harpsichord concerto
View attachment 72234

Bach Orchestral Suites
View attachment 72235

Bach Brandenburg Concerti
View attachment 72236

Haydn Violin Concerti in C, A and G, Harpsichord Concerto, and both cello concerti
View attachment 72237

Haydn Symphonies 92, 93 and 97
View attachment 72238


----------



## pmsummer

DIMINUITO
_16th century madrigals, chansons, and instrumentals re-imagined_
Rolf Lislevand - lute and direction
with instrumental and vocal ensemble

ECM New Series


----------



## Brian Rin

*Grieg's and Moszkowski's Piano Concertos *









Continuing with some more *Schnittke*. 









And going to conclude the night with *Takemitsu*


----------



## Balthazar

*Rzewski ~ The People United Will Never Be Defeated.* Kai Schumacher at the piano.

*Ives ~ Symphony No. 3.* For SS, Michael Tilson Thomas leads the Concertgebouw Orchestra.

*Beethoven ~ Piano Sonatas Nos. 5-8, Opp. 10 and 13.* The Annie Fischer cycle continues. I am starting to see why people rave about her -- a light, bright touch combined with very intense playing. Of particular note is her brilliant handling of the final movement of No. 6 (Op. 10/2) which shows Beethoven at his playful best. My only complaint is that she doesn't take the second repeat, because when the music is this good I don't want it to end.


----------



## Figleaf

Messiaen, Des canyons aux étoiles, on Youtube. Chung/Muraro. Of Messiaen's works, I'd only heard Harawi before, and that only because it was posted in the French melodie thread here, but it was so good I wanted to hear more. This is the first orchestral work of any length that I've listened to voluntarily, and I like it a lot.


----------



## SimonNZ

Mahler's Symphony No.5 - Georg Solti, cond.

Just learned that Vasily Patrenko will be in town next week to conduct this. Think I'll probably go.


----------



## pmsummer

IN DARKNESS LET ME DWELL
*John Dowland*
John Potter - voice
Stephen Stubbs - lute
John Surman - saxophone and clarinet
Maya Homburger - baroque violin
Barry Guy - double-bass

ECM New Series


----------



## Albert7

John Cage's Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1961/62-1957)


----------



## OldFashionedGirl

On Spotify:







Shostakovich - Cello Concerto no. 1


----------



## starthrower

Exciting ride this piece is!


----------



## bejart

Beethoven: String Quartet in A Major, Op.18, No.5

Melos Quartet: Wilhelm Melcher and Gerhard Voss, violins -- Hermann Voss, viola -- Peter Buck, cello


----------



## Jeff W

*In which Jeff catches up on the Saturday Symphony*

Good evening TC! Currently streaming via Apple Music:









Catching up on this week's Saturday Symphony, Charles Ives' Symphony No. 3 'The Camp Meeting' alongside his Symphony No. 2. Michael Tilson Thomas conducts the Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mozart : Music for piano duet*
_Eschenbach / Ftantz_


----------



## Morimur

*J.S. Bach - Morimur (Hilliard Ensemble, Poppen)*


----------



## starthrower

This one came on after the Balada. I love Brasilian music, so a nice discovery!


----------



## Jeff W

*In which there is Bruckner*









Starting over on listening to Bruckner's Symphonies with the Study Symphony in F minor, WAB 99. Simone Young conducts the Philharmoniker Hamburg.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mendelssohn* - Concerto In E-Minor 
*Bruch* - Scottish Fantasy


----------



## SimonNZ

Stockhausen's Zeitmasse - Robert Kraft, cond.










Friedrich Cerha's Spiegel - cond. composer


----------



## Arsakes

*Dvorak*'s Symphony No.1 in C minor "The Bells of Zlonice"

Like many other No.1 symphonies underrated and labeled as "not mature".


----------



## jim prideaux

^^^^^^^which recording?-this is also particularly the case with the 3rd!

Schumann-1st and 2nd Symphonies performed by Sakari Oramo and the Royal Stockholm P.O.


----------



## Arsakes

jim prideaux said:


> ^^^^^^^which recording?-this is also particularly the case with the 3rd!
> 
> Schumann-1st and 2nd Symphonies performed by Sakari Oramo and the Royal Stockholm P.O.


London Symphony Orchestra - István Kertész (1966)
Wiki says it's the first recording. 
It has great quality and performance. 

And Yes,3rd symphony is very good too unlike the 4th symphony which is simply bombastic and I only like its Andante movement!


----------



## Josh

De los Angeles, indeed. I think I'm addicted to this album and her glorious voice...


----------



## Pugg

*Bach / Handel : arias*
_Marilyn Horne _.


----------



## Lord Lance

*Familiarization with Tchaikovsky's First Symphony*

Despite having heard it a few times, cannot say I am overtly familiar with it or considered it my favorite, yet. Listening to Abbado's renditions off:









Chicago Symphony Orchestra playing.


----------



## SimonNZ

Peter Eötvös' Psychokosmos - Luigi Gaggero, cimbalom, Markus Poschner, cond.


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

Pugg said:


> *Haydn*: Piano Sonata No. 36 C minor Hob. XVI:20
> *Haydn*: Piano Sonata No. 31 A flat major, Hob. XVI, 46
> *Haydn*: Piano Sonata No. 18 in G minor Hob XVI: 44
> 
> _Charles Rosen _


Whoa, never knew Rosen recorded Haydn sonatas - how's the playing? 

Yesterday: Johannes Brahms - Symphony No. 1 in C minor; Symphony No. 3 in F Major (Herbert von Karajan; Berliner Philharmoniker).









Currently: F. J. Haydn - Seven Last Words (oratorio version) (Nicol Matt; Petra Labitzke; Gabriele Wunderer; Daniel Sans; Christof Fischesser).


----------



## Lord Lance

*Revered Russian Pianist - Legendary and Earth-shattering Power*

I talk of who else but Anton Rubinstein?

Listening to his Six Etudes:






Also, for those interested in Rubinstein:









What kind of a person does it show for me to like these Etudes more than Chopin's? Or the mere fact that I liked them right off the bat? Vain? Loving those virtuosic, keyboard bang-fests? Oh, Math... just when you think you are better than the average idiot.

*HIGHLY RECOMMENDED!*


----------



## Pugg

​
*Strauss : Four Last Songs.*
_Lucia Popp/_ Tennstedt


----------



## AClockworkOrange

I have just been listening to some of Claudio Abbado's recordings of Haydn's London Symphonies with the Chamber Orchestra of Europe and it is one the few occasions where Maestro Abbado does little for me.

The best example I can give is the Menuetto of Symphony No. 98. It just seems cold, flat and in essence going through the motions. The technical recording quality is fine and I don't question the quality of the musicianship but it just lacks the usual quality I have come to associate with Abbado and this ensemble.

A comparison with another clip on YouTube of Frans Bruggen in the same piece highlights this further, bringing an energy and enthusiasm which seems lacking in Abbado's recording.

This isn't the first time the Chamber Orchestra of Europe has underwhelmed me in the hybrid approach - Harnoncourt's Beethoven leaves me equally indifferent. Again, not terrible but just doesn't speak to me - doesn't seize my attention. The ensemble does shine in Abbado's Rossini and if memory serves his Schumann Masses and Piano Concerto with Ms Pires. Likewise Maestro Berglund's Sibelius with this ensemble is highly enjoyable too. I am honestly surprised with these Hatdn recordings not clicking for me.

Nevermind, up next for me something from my backlog. Continuing my interest in music featuring the Piano I have queued up the following three discs on my HiFi.*
- Schumann's Piano Concerto - Pires, Gardiner & the London Symphony Orchestra
- Brahms Cello Sonatas - Mstislav Rostropovich & Rudolf Serkin and Jacqueline Du Pre & Daniel Barenboim*


----------



## Taggart

disc 20 of










Lithe, lyrical - and lovely.

( L'estro armonico, Op 3 1 - 8)


----------



## Haydn man

I love the simplicity of these works but boy are they played slowly here.
The Gymnopedies are just too slow, in my opinion the music seems to almost stutter at times with the gap between notes being so long
My wife being more direct in her comments said it was 'ruined' by the slowness.


----------



## Badinerie

Trying to get back to some sense of normalcy. going to lay back on the settee an listen to this with my eyes close, just soak it in like a tone poem.


----------



## Saintbert

AClockworkOrange said:


> I did start with the interview between Tim Page and Glenn Gould which was also enjoyable. It is something I wish more artists would do from time to time - as Vernon Handley also did with his Bax Symphony Cycle.


I find that interview the weirdest thing. I get it that most (good) interviews are well prepared, but Glenn Gould's plays out like a radio play. All that is missing is a laugh track. It is insightful, though.


----------



## KirbyH

Since I won't be making it to church this morning, I shall take in a couple Bruckner symphonies and enjoy more of this biography of Leopold Stokowski.

More specifically, this Bruckner - the 4th from the box set and Karajan's late, great 7th with the Vienna Phil:


----------



## Albert7

Lord Lance said:


> I talk of who else but Anton Rubinstein?
> 
> Listening to his Six Etudes:


----------



## Pugg

​
*Verdi / Puccini : aria's *
Dame _Kiri Te Kanawa_ in her prime.


----------



## Dr Johnson

Saintbert said:


> I find that interview the weirdest thing. I get it that most (good) interviews are well prepared, but Glenn Gould's plays out like a radio play. All that is missing is a laugh track. It is insightful, though.


I used to have this CD. I always thought that there was a waspish quality to the interview. That's not to say it wasn't interesting.

I gave the CD away because I got absolutely fed up with Gould's vocalisations. I bought the Angela Hewitt version instead.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Enescu, Symphony No. 1*


----------



## elgar's ghost

My Brucknerfest continues with Symphonies 6 & 7 plus the first two masses. As the 6th symphony isn't exactly a crowded field compared to most of the others when it comes to acclaimed recordings I would say that, out of the recordings I've heard, Stein's account is a particular favourite along with Klemp (EMI), Haitink (Hänssler) and Skrow (Arte Nova/Oehms).


----------



## AClockworkOrange

Dr Johnson said:


> I used to have this CD. I always thought that there was a waspish quality to the interview. That's not to say it wasn't interesting.
> 
> I gave the CD away because I got absolutely fed up with Gould's vocalisations. I bought the Angela Hewitt version instead.


If I may ask, how is the Angela Hewitt recording? I've only heard her recording of The Art of Fugue which I really enjoyed. I understand she is highly regarded in Bach.


----------



## Vasks

_German Romanticism on vinyl_

*Mendelssohn - Overture: Calm Seas & Properous Voyage (Munchinger/London)
Rheinberger - Organ Sonata #17 (Weyer/Oryx)
R. Strauss - Don Juan (Ormandy/Columbia)*


----------



## Dr Johnson

AClockworkOrange said:


> If I may ask, how is the Angela Hewitt recording? I've only heard her recording of The Art of Fugue which I really enjoyed. I understand she is highly regarded in Bach.


I like Angela Hewitt whatever she plays. I cannot compare her Goldberg Variations to a huge raft of other versions because I have only heard Gould's 1981 recording (now discarded), a version on Apex which was played at a funereal pace (also discarded) and, long ago, a version on tape where someone played the harpsichord, not an instrument of which I am fond.

If you enjoyed her playing the Art of Fugue the chances are that you will enjoy her Goldberg.

Or, indeed, her version of Bach's Keyboard Concerto No. 1 in D minor, BWV1052, Hyperion CDA30003, to which I am currently listening. 

And she manages to get through whatever she plays without humming along to it.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Bizet: Carmen.*
_Bumbry / Vickers/ Freni/ Paskalis._
Frühbeck de Burgos .


----------



## fjf

A nice version of the Goldbergs. I still like Gould better, but the humming sometimes....


----------



## jim prideaux

Martinu-the two Cello Concertos and Concertino performed by Wallfisch, Kotmel, Belohlavek and the Czech Philharmonic...

another fine Chandos recording and as with the Chandos Prokofiev Concerto recording Wallfisch is really rather impressive-to these ears he manages to combine technique and expression particularly well!


----------



## EDaddy

fjf said:


> View attachment 72271
> A nice version of the Goldbergs. I still like Gould better, but the humming sometimes....


Gould is the Keith Jarrett of Classical pianists... in the annoying vocal noise department anyway. Seems to go along with their eccentric personalities.


----------



## AClockworkOrange

Dr Johnson said:


> I like Angela Hewitt whatever she plays. I cannot compare her Goldberg Variations to a huge raft of other versions because I have only heard Gould's 1981 recording (now discarded), a version on Apex which was played at a funereal pace (also discarded) and, long ago, a version on tape where someone played the harpsichord, not an instrument of which I am fond.
> 
> If you enjoyed her playing the Art of Fugue the chances are that you will enjoy her Goldberg.
> 
> Or, indeed, her version of Bach's Keyboard Concerto No. 1 in D minor, BWV1052, Hyperion CDA30003, to which I am currently listening.
> 
> And she manages to get through whatever she plays without humming along to it.


Thanks for the response, I'll definitely be looking into her recordings down the line. For now, I'll revisit her recording of The Art of Fugue.


----------



## Lord Lance

Albert7 said:


> Artur Rubinstein as a composer was a yawner to me.
> 
> But not as much as this:


At least you have some degree of incompetence. Imagine feeling utterly idiotic for not liking even 1/5th of what you can like. But, music matters. Not the listener's versatility. Off to Rubinstein's Etudes!


----------



## Jeff W

*In which there is more Bruckner*









Continuing on from last night, Anton Bruckner's Symphony No. 0 in D minor, WAB 100. Simone Young conducts the Philharmoniker Hamburg.


----------



## Lord Lance

*Russo-Legend - Part II*

Jeff W, I absolutely love your signature. Thumbs up!

Even if my feelings regarding Rubinstein remain ambivalent, I can't deny the colorful tone and textures he produces with the piano. It feels less academic than Brahms sometimes might. Extravagant or not, it is joyous to listen to it. The musically trained might listening to it technically and dissect Rubinstein's works and state its pitfalls but music is about emotional reactions it causes, is it not? At least, his works are technically sound and show absolute mastery of form and craftsmanship.

Enough blabber:

Rubinstein's Piano Quintet in F major, Opus 55


----------



## Heliogabo

*Carl Nielsen*
_Symphony No. 4, "The inextinguishable"_
Berliner Philarmoniker
Herbert Von Karajan


----------



## Musicophile

CPE Bach: Magnificat. Excellent recording with the AKAMUS.


----------



## papsrus

Haydn -- London Symphonies
Bernstein, New York Philharmonic


----------



## Figleaf

*Gaston Micheletti- Malibran CD MR506*










One of the most beautiful French lyric tenor voices.


----------



## Albert7

Disc 4 this morning from the Glenn Gould: The Complete Original Jacket Collection for my crowdsourced project. Notes to come later on tonight.

Partita No. 5 in G major; Partita No. 6 in E minor (1957) by J.S. Bach

(ALAC on iPod classic using Master & Dynamic MH40's)


----------



## senza sordino

I was a shut in all day yesterday, so it didn't take long to listen to another five CDs, and here they are.

Britten Sinfonia da Requiem, Four Sea Interludes, Passacaglia, An American Overture. The Four Sea Interludes give me goosebumps every time. Thrilling.
View attachment 72286

Britten Piano and Violin Concerti. This is a photo of my autographed CD, Tasmin Little was in town last year.
View attachment 72287

Walton Symphony No 2, Cello Concerto and Improvisations on an Impromptu of Benjamin Britten. Newly bought. I need to listen to the symphony a few more times as I'm not familiar with it.
View attachment 72288

Britten String Quartets 1,2,&3 
View attachment 72289

Holst Somerset Rhapsody, Beni Mora, Invocation for cello and Orchestra, Fugal Overture, Egdon Heath, Hammersmith 
View attachment 72290


----------



## Lord Lance

*Piano Works of Russo-Giant*

More from A.R.-man:









Melodies, Morceaux, Barcarolles, Fantasy [massive 44 minute work]


----------



## Albert7

Lord Lance said:


> More from A.R.-man:
> 
> View attachment 72291
> 
> 
> Melodies, Morceaux, Barcarolles, Fantasy [massive 44 minute work]


Nooooooooooo you can't be serious. Where is the ten hours of Boulez that was promised moi?


----------



## jim prideaux

The Bournemouth Sinfonietta and Richard Studt performing '20th Century String Music'

Bartok-Divertimento
Britten-Simple Symphony
Walton-2 Pieces from Henry V
Stravinsky-Concerto in D major


----------



## SixFootScowl

Pugg said:


> You _won't_ regret this .:tiphat:


No, in fact, this set is a treasure trove. I listened to it yesterday and am back at it today. What a wonderful voice!


----------



## Lord Lance

Albert7 said:


> Nooooooooooo you can't be serious. Where is the ten hours of Boulez that was promised moi?


I have made no such promises. And neither will I. I can't bear that much avant-gardism for that long a time. I think accustoming my ears to chamber music takes more precedence than pop-hit repeats.


----------



## brotagonist

Shostakovich Symphony 6; Execution of Stepan Razin
Lochak, Polyansky/Russian State SO

I am listening to the Sixth yet again, as it is so overshadowed, to my ears, by the Execution of Stepan Razin, one of my (many) favourite Shostakovich pieces. I had not realized how Mahlerian the 6th Symphony is, which was likely why I missed it's impact. The slow first movement is delicious!

Just before the replaying of DSCH's Sixth, I listened to Schnittke's Faust Cantata, another work that eluded me the first time around some months back. I think this is one I would like to add to my collection!

Schnittke Faust Cantata
James DePriest/Malmö SO


----------



## Dr Johnson

Bruckner, Symphony No. 5, Royal Scottish National Orchestra, Tintner. Naxos 8.553452


----------



## Lord Lance

*What's that noise?*

The voice of _God?_







​
Tchaikovsky's Second Symphony

Karajan sure knew how to pose. 

EDIT: I have heard better versions. Not bad. But not as good as my earlier self would've reckoned. The opening minute or two could use a little free-spirited playing.


----------



## cwarchc

Whilst my other half languished in bed this morning, I enjoyed these 2








followed by


----------



## pmsummer

*By daylight.*










IN DARKNESS LET ME DWELL
*John Dowland*
John Potter - voice, direction
Stephen Stubbs - lute
John Surman - saxophone and clarinet
Maya Homburger - baroque violin
Barry Guy - double-bass

ECM New Series


----------



## Selby

Charles Ives (1874-1954)

Four Sonatas (2011)
Hilary Hahn, violin
Valentina Lisitsa, piano


----------



## Bastian

Tartini - Sonata a violino solo (Brainard A3)
Chiara Banchini
The 'Tema con variazioni' last movement is very beautiful. 


(I'm not sure I know how to post a picture yet. Hello, everyone.)


----------



## Proms Fanatic

Prokofiev - Piano Concerto No. 2. Inspired by the thread on the best slow movements in Piano Concerti.

Recorded from BBC Proms 2013:

Jean-Efflam Bavouzet - piano
BBC Philharmonic 
Gianandrea Noseda - Conductor

What an incredibly difficult work for the pianist to tackle! An incredibly expansive, fast and loud 5-minute cadenza followed by non-stop action in a fast scherzo is merely the tip of the iceberg!


----------



## Proms Fanatic

Bastian said:


> Tartini - Sonata a violino solo (Brainard A3)
> Chiara Banchini
> The 'Tema con variazioni' last movement is very beautiful.
> 
> (I'm not sure I know how to post a picture yet. Hello, everyone.)


Welcome to the forums! I've never heard this work before, that's another one to add to my list!


----------



## Mahlerian

Yamada: Overture in D major (1912), Symphony in F major "Triumph and Peace" (1912), Symphonic Poem "The Dark Gate" (1913), Symphonic Poem "Madara no Hana" (1913)
Ulster Orchestra, cond. Yuasa









The first orchestral works by a Japanese composer are in a conservative vein reminiscent mainly of Dvorak and Mendelssohn, while the symphonic poems on the disc, written only a year later, are much more along the lines of Richard Strauss. Second-rate music all around, but The Dark Gate is a decent symphonic poem.


----------



## jim prideaux

Arsakes said:


> London Symphony Orchestra - István Kertész (1966)
> Wiki says it's the first recording.
> It has great quality and performance.
> 
> And Yes,3rd symphony is very good too unlike the 4th symphony which is simply bombastic and I only like its Andante movement!


Inspired by the venerable Arsakes I have decided to listen to the 3rd and 4th Symphonies 'back to back' to investigate the idea that the two works might be so different-I still find a remarkable sense of mystery in the slow movement of the 3rd!

Belohlavek and the Czech Philarmonic from the recent Decca box set


----------



## Bastian

Thank you. I'm glad I found this forum and I hope to contribute with some interesting posts. I understand about lists. Only today, after reading various sections of this forum, I've made a huge list with works that I need to listen to. I scares me sometimes that there's so much wonderful music I won't have the chance to hear, but I prefer to concentrate on the little part that I get to hear.


----------



## Skilmarilion

*Glass* - Glassworks

(Philip Glass Ensemble)









*Richter / Vivaldi* - Four Seasons, _Recomposed_









-- I know this one's a bit controversial to some, but I like what Richter's done at pretty much every turn. Exuberant, lyrical, inventive ... just brilliant.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Penultimate Bruckner session - Karajan with the 8th and 9th symphonies plus the glorious Te Deum coupled with a setting of Psalm CL (both orchestral works helmed by Jochum) and a nice collection of a capella motets:


----------



## pmsummer

STELLA MARIS
Missa Lumen de Lumine (2002)
*Sungji Hong*
12th - 13th Century Music from England and France
Trio Mediaeval

ECM New Series


----------



## starthrower

I'm trying to locate this recording, but I'm not having any luck.


----------



## Itullian

In honor of the great Jon Vickers..................


----------



## Guest

This was issued in 1975--still sounds great today.


----------



## Vaneyes

For *Butterworth* birthday (1885).


----------



## Dr Johnson

Rachmaninov, Piano Concerto No. 2. Stephen Hough, Dallas Symphony Orchestra, Andrew Litton. Hyperion CDA67501/2


----------



## fjf

Vivaldi tonight.


----------



## SimonNZ

Haydn's Symphonies 98 and 99 - Antal Dorati, cond.


----------



## Eramirez156

Time to get back to the *Mattia Battistini* box set on *Marston*, disc 3









More *Gramophone & Co.* records, from Milan. Recording dates June 6 & 7, 1911 ( recorded by Fred Gaisberg) and May 7, 25,27, & 28, 1912 (recorded by Edmund J. Pearse).


----------



## pmsummer

DIE KUNST DER FUGUE
*Johann S. Bach*
Calefax Reed Quintet

MDG


----------



## starthrower

A Facebook friend suggested I listen to this. This sounds very similar to what Zappa was doing at the same time. They have similar brains, and a penchant for relentless complexity. And the harmonies in the woodwinds sound very familiar. And this stuff reminds me of Zappa's absurdist motto. AAAFNRA "Anything, anytime, anyplace, for no reason at all."


----------



## AClockworkOrange

Well, Brahms' Cello Sonatas reinforced the notion that to my ears that he may very well be one of my favourite Chamber Composers. In both recordings - Du Pre & Barenboim and Rostropovich & Serkin - I was truly delighted.

As I noted earlier, I chose to punctuate these two collections with Schumann's Piano Concerto with Ms. Pires, Gardiner and the London Symphony Orchestra. To be honest, once I put the disc in I also listened to the Mendelssohn - The Hebrides Overture and Symphony No. 3 'Scottish' which I prefer over the oft praised Symphont No. 4 'Itallian'.

I have this afternoon listened to a somewhat controversial recording - *Wilhelm Furtwängler's recording of Bach's Matthäus Passion*. It is certainly different.

Accepted for what it is though, it is an interesting and undeniably powerful performance. I wouldn't call it a first choice recording. That honour - for my tastes - is shared between the contrasting approaches of Otto Klemperer & the Philharmonia and the Dunedin Consort - in that order.

Presently, I am listening to *Beethoven's Sonatas for Cello & Piano performed by Sviatoslav Richter & Mstislav Rostropovich*.


----------



## Selby

Elliott Carter (1908-2012)

String Quartet No. 2 (1959) 
The Juilliard String Quartet


----------



## Selby

Karlheinz Stockhausen (1928-2007)

Tierkreis (1974/75) for clarinet, flute, trumpet, and piano

Suzanne Stephens, clarinet
Kthinka Pasveer, flute
Markus Stockhausen, trumpet & piano


----------



## pmsummer

THE ORIGIN OF FIRE
*Hildegard von Bingen*
Anonymous 4

Harmonia Mundi


----------



## Blancrocher

Simon Steen-Andersen - Piano Concerto


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1983.


----------



## Balthazar

*Matthias Pintscher ~ en sourdine.* Pintscher's 21st century take on the violin concerto. Frank Peter Zimmermann on violin while the composer leads the NDR Sinfonieorchester. Somewhat ominous, somewhat ethereal, thoroughly engaging.

*Verdi ~ Requiem.* Barenboim leads the forces of La Scala with soloists Anja Harteros, Elīna Garanča, Jonas Kaufmann, and René Pape. Fantastic recording all around.

*Beethoven ~ Piano Sonatas Nos. 9-12, Opp. 14, 22, and 26.* The cycle continues as Annie Fischer dances through No. 9 on her old Bösendorfer, and the Funeral March of No. 12 gets an appropriately sombre reading.


----------



## SeptimalTritone

Stockhausen- Kurzwellen






A really good aleatoric electronic work. Full of energy and atmosphere.


----------



## Selby

Don Byron (1958)

7 Etudes for piano and voice 
Lisa Moore (2009)


----------



## Selby

Maurice Ravel (1875-1937)

Introduction et allegro, M. 46 (1950) for harp, flute, clarinet & string quartet
Montreal Chamber Players (2006)


----------



## brotagonist

I listened to this a number of times today:








Schnittke Symphony 3
Klas/Stockholm SO

I only know Symphonies 3 and 5, and I love them both. I know little about his other symphonies. The First is a favourite with many and I really should finally hear it. The later minimal ones haven't interested me much to date.


----------



## Selby

John Cage (1912-1992)

Concerto for Prepared Piano and Orchestra (1950-51) 
Margaret Leng Tan, piano
Dennis Russell Davies, cond.
American Composers Orchestra


----------



## breakup




----------



## Easy Goer

Prokofiev By Nissman - Barbara Nissman Piano


----------



## breakup

So far everything I have heard from Cage is rubbish, is there anything good the he has written? 

My impression is that he hasn't the slightest idea of what music is, only his idea of how to present an idea.


----------



## Pugg

​*Schubert*: Rosamunde / *Weber* & *Schumann* Overtures

MUNCHINGER / WP (1974)


----------



## OldFashionedGirl

On Spotify:







Mahler - Symphony no.5. Karajan.


----------



## Arsakes

Shostakovich - First 3 String Quartets

2nd and 3rd are:


----------



## Pugg

cwarchc said:


> Whilst my other half languished in bed this morning, I enjoyed these 2
> View attachment 72304
> 
> 
> followed by
> 
> View attachment 72305


These are on my birthday list to.....:tiphat:


----------



## tortkis

Arvo Pärt: Tabula Rasa (ECM)


----------



## Pugg

​*Mozart : Aria's 
*
*Lucia Popp*:tiphat:


----------



## Pugg

Vaneyes said:


> Recorded 1983.


I think that this is one of the very best recording of the Nights in the garden of Spain :tiphat:


----------



## Lord Lance

*Opening for Day VI*

Karajan seems very well represented here. Makes sense. Most renowned conductor of all time and all.

Finishing off third and fourth parts of Fantasy in E minor of Rubinstein off:









Then, more music from God:








​


----------



## tortkis

John Cage: Singing Through (New Albion Records)








Joan La Barbara - voice
Leonard Stein - piano
William Winant - percussion

I repeatedly listen to this album, wonderfully performed by Joan La Barbara. Playful pieces, Medieval chant-like songs, spoken singing, plain but beautiful melodies, ... Some pieces are accompanied with piano or percussion, but their use is mostly moderate, except for few pieces.


----------



## Pugg

_Last check for voting next:_
​
*Mascagni : Cavalleria Rusticana *
_Souliotis/ Del Monaco/ Gobbi.
Silvio Varviso conducting._


----------



## schigolch




----------



## Dr Johnson

Shostakovich, Symphony No. 5. Symphony Orchestra of West German Radio, Barshai. Regis RRC 1075


----------



## Lord Lance

My Lord blew me away yet again. To all you naysayers and Atheists:


----------



## elgar's ghost

Final Bruckner instalment - Symphony no. 9 (with 'finale'), the String Quintet (plus alternative Intermezzo movement), the late cantata Helgoland and Mass no. 3. Thanks for the trip, Anton.


----------



## Ingélou

Dietrich Buxtehude "Sonata in B flat major" (John Holloway)










I love this: the best of the baroque is at once spritely and thoughtful. :angel:


----------



## MrTortoise

Johann Sebastian Bach
Motets

La Chapelle Royale, Paris
Collegium Vocale, Gent
Philippe Herreweghe, cond.


----------



## Pugg

*Brahms ; violin sonatas.*
_Dummay & Lortie _
You can die in peace after listing to this disc.


----------



## Jeff W

*In which Jeff goes streaming*

Good morning TC from warm, sunny and humid Albany! Got another mixed bag of music, mostly streamed through the wonders of the internet and Apple Music.









Started off with some Tchaikovsky. I've always had a soft spot for the Fifth Symphony, especially since it was what the Albany Symphony played on the night the fiancee and I had our first date! Filling in for the Albany Symphony was Bernard Haitink and the Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra. Must say that I have found my near perfect Tchaikovsky cycle in this set. Also included is a lesser piece by Tchaikovsky called 'The Storm'.









After Tchaikovsky, I gave the dependable iPod Classic the rest of the night off and turned over to my iPhone (yes, I am something of an Apple fan ). To start, I continued my listen through of the symphonies of Anton Bruckner with the Symphony No. 1 in C minor, WAB 101. Simone Young led the Philharmoniker Hamburg. I am really enjoying each symphony I've listened to so far and I'm really kicking myself for not exploring Bruckner earlier than I have.









Turned to more unfamiliar works, this time the two Piano Concertos (the one in G major and the one in D major for the left hand) and the Noble and Sentimental Waltzes. Krystian Zimerman played the solo piano in the concertos and Pierre Boulez led the Cleveland Orchestra in all works.









More French music, this time from Claude Debussy. Two albums worth of Debussy as performed by the Montreal Symphony Orchestra under Charles Dutoit. The works included are: La Mer, Jeux, Le Martyre de Saint Sebastien - Fragments Symphoniques, Prelude to the Afternoon of a Faun, Images for Orchestra, Nocturnes and Printemps. Love the sound of the Montreal Symphony under Charles Dutoit.

Finishing out now with last night's 'WMHT Live' which was a concert the Mozart Orchestra of New York gave under their conductor Gerard Schwarz a few months ago over at the Troy Savings Bank Music Hall. They played the Symphonies No. 39, 40 & 41 by W. A. Mozart all in a single evening.


----------



## MrTortoise

Gustav Mahler
Symphony No. 5 in c# minor

Gewandhausorchester Leipzig
Václav Neumann, cond.


----------



## Sonata

Beethoven piano concertos 1&2, Lief Ove Andsnes and the Mahler Chamber Orchestra


----------



## Dr Johnson

Rachmaninov, Prelude in C sharp minor _from_ Preludes Op 23, Cinq morceaux de fantasie, Op3, Idil Biret. Naxos 8.550348

Reading the sleeve notes I see that an arrangement of the C sharp minor was made for banjo. I find it hard (to say the least) to imagine how that would have worked .


----------



## Azol

elgars ghost said:


> Final Bruckner instalment - Symphony no. 9 (with 'finale')


To be perfectly honest, this is not the best Finale reconstruction available (and I say that after listening to many different editions and even witnessing live performance of earlier so-called SMPC - Samale/Mazzuca/Phillips/Cohrs edition). I recommend the Rattle/BPO performance if you are interested in truly believable enjoyable Ninth Finale, which happens to be SMPC 2011 revision:


----------



## elgar's ghost

Azol said:


> To be perfectly honest, this is not the best Finale reconstruction available (and I say that after listening to many different editions and even witnessing live performance of earlier so-called SMPC - Samale/Mazzuca/Phillips/Cohrs edition). I recommend the Rattle/BPO performance if you are interested in truly believable enjoyable Ninth Finale, which happens to be SMPC 2011 revision:


I thought about the Rattle after buying the Wildner but I've never really been tempted to investigate it - maybe I'll listen to it on youtube if it's there. I bought the Wildner primarily out of curiosity just to see how _any_ finale would sound when stitched to the torso but back then there were I think only a couple of reconstructions available on disc. I don't listen to it often compared to the usual three-movement version and in that regard it has to contend with my long-established favourites such as Karajan, Wand, Giulini etc.

Thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## pmsummer

FANTASIAS FOR THE VIOLS
_1680_
*Henry Purcell*
Hespèrion XX
Jordi Savall - director, dessus de viole

Astrée Naïve


----------



## Pugg

​\
*Beethoven : string quartets.*
Op.18 No.1/ OP.59 No 1
_Alban Berg Quartett 
_


----------



## Azol

elgars ghost said:


> I bought the Wildner primarily out of curiosity just to see how _any_ finale would sound when stitched to the torso but back then there were I think only a couple of reconstructions available on disc.


I only was able to sit through it once and that's it - I do not think I will ever return to this particular Finale (SMPC 1992, which feels like totally different piece when compared to 2011 revision). There is also Carragan version (conducted by Gerd Schaller), which I also have on CD, but it seemss a complete failure to me.

But Rattle is actually the very first Finale performance I return to over and over again: at the first time I thought: "Dammit, they finally DID it!!!" Since then, the more I listen to it, the more I love it. And if I tell you Giulini 3-movement version is my all-time absolute favorite Ninth, a desert island CD, you might want to give Sir Simon Rattle a chance with newer Finale.


----------



## Albert7

Lord Lance said:


> My Lord blew me away yet again. To all you naysayers and Atheists:
> 
> View attachment 72348


Nooooooooooooo! I thought this binging was over.


----------



## Selby

Tristan Perich

Surface Image (2013) for solo piano and 40-channel 1-bit electronics
Vicky Chow, piano


----------



## Dr Johnson

Tchaikovsky, Symphony No. 6. Leningrad Philharmonic Orchestra, Mravinsky. DG 00289 477 5911 GOR2


----------



## padraic




----------



## Vaneyes

For *Schoenberg* death day (1951).


----------



## Vasks

_LPs_

*Handel - Overture to "Julius Caesar" (Bonynge/London)
J.S. Bach - Orchestral Suite #1 (Harnoncourt/Telefunken)*


----------



## Orfeo

*The Reigning Terror of Russian/Soviet Officialdom*

*Gavriil Popov*
Symphony no. I, op. 7.
-The London Symphony Orchestra/Leon Botstein.

*Dmitri Shostakovich*
Symphony no. IV in C minor, op. 43.
-The Royal Scottish National Orchestra/Neemi Jarvi.

*Lev Knipper*
Symphony no. IV in D major, op. 41 "The Poem of the Komsomol Fighter."
-The Moscow Symphony & Russian Academic Chamber Chorus/Veronica Dudarova.

*Vissarion Shebalin*
Symphonies II & IV, Russian Overture.
-The Russian Cinematographic Symphony Orchestra/Sergei Skripka.

*Leonid Polovinkin*
Suite "Dzuba", Deux Evenements, Danse Lyrique, Deux Pieces, Sonata no. IV, etc.
-Anait Karpova, piano.

*The Russian Avant Garde*
*Nikolai Obukhov*: Revelation, Six Tableaux Psychologiques, Prieres, Reflet Sinistre.
*Alexander Scriabin*: Feuillet d'album & Feuille d'album.
*Julian Scriabin*: Deux Preludes (1918) & Prelude (1919).
*Boris Pasternak*: Two Preludes (1906).
*Alexander Mosolov*: Two Nocturnes (1926)
*Nikolay Roslavets*: Trois compositions (1914)
*Alexei Stanchinsky*: Prelude V, Prelude & Fugue in G, Canon in B.
-Roger Woodward, piano.


----------



## Morimur

*Guillaume Dufay - Triste Plaisir (Norin, Cook, Ansorg)*


----------



## Pugg

​
Verdi ; Il Trovatore
Domingo/ Milo/ Zajick/ Chernov.
James Levine conducting .


----------



## Lord Lance

Albert7 said:


> Nooooooooooooo! I thought this binging was over.


I do not understand. Why binging?


----------



## Mahlerian

Monteverdi: Vespers of 1610
Boston Baroque









Schoenberg: Drei Klavierstucke, Funf Klavierstucke
Glenn Gould


----------



## Selby

Ludwig van Beethoven (1770-1827)

Bagatelles, Opp. 33, 119 & 126; WoO 52, 56 & 59-61
Steven Osborne (2011)


----------



## Blancrocher

Ligeti: String Quartets (Arditti); Liszt: solo piano works and concertos (Zimerman/Ozawa)


----------



## Brian Rin

Two among my favorite recordings released this past year.

Korobeinikov playing *Scriabin*'s Etudes and Sonata No. 7









Unsuk *Chin*'s Piano, Cello and Sheng Concertos


----------



## Wood

I've had a mini Toscanini NBC SO festival over the last few days, from 1938 to 1953:

Mozart 39-41
Haydn 88, 94, 98, 99, 101, Sinfonia Concertante
Schubert 5, 8, 9, 9
Schumann 3, Manfred Overture
Rossini Overtures; Euryanthe, De Freischutz, Oberon

The unparalleled exuberance of the performance of many of these works makes irrelevant any wimpy concerns about the sound quality. I had some reservations about the Mozart slow moments, which at times bordered on turgidity, but generally this is a fine group of CDs from the big box.


----------



## jim prideaux

Finzi-Cello Concerto performed by Raphael Wallfisch,Vernon Handley and the RLPO

(another superb Chandos recording involving Raphael Wallfisch)


----------



## Mahlerian

Schumann: Symphony in G minor "Zwickau;" Symphony No. 1 in B-flat "Spring;" Overture, Scherzo, and Finale
Orchestre Revolutionnnaire et Romantique, cond. Gardiner


----------



## Cosmos

I'm having a mini-panic attack right now because I got several iTunes gift cards for my birthday [party was last night, actual day was back in May, so this is my unbirthday], and I can't decide what music to get next????

At work, listening to Busoni's Violin Sonata no. 2: Cristiano Rossi, violin / Marco Vincenzi, piano


----------



## Easy Goer

Brahms: Violin Concerto, Overtures, Alto Rhapsody - Eduard Van Beinum conducts the RCOA, Arthur Grumiaux Violin, Aafje Heynis Soloist.


----------



## Bastian

La Oreja de Zurbarán - Huelgas Ensemble, Paul van Nevel.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

*Lennox Berkeley
String Quartet No.1, Op. 6* (1935)
*String Quartet No.2, Op. 15* (1941) 
*String Quartet No.3, Op. 76* (1970)
Maggini Quartet [Naxos, 2006]

This is my new disc for this week. Berkeley was a friend of Britten, and his three string quartets are not far from BB's in style, though more conservative (Stravinsky and Bartok are said to have been early influences). These are very decent works, very enjoyable, and I have heard them a few times over the last few days. The Maggini Quartet can be relied upon in British repertoire, and are excellent again here.


----------



## Taggart

Joyous and glorious!


----------



## Heliogabo

David Diamond, Concerto for string quartet.


----------



## Eramirez156

From last year's _Wexford Opera Festival_, * Don Bucefalo by Antonio Cagnoni*

On demand on RTE Radio at http://www.rte.ie/lyricfm/opera-night/programmes/2014/1101/656334-opera-night-saturday-1-november-2014/


----------



## Guest

This is a most wonderful recording. I far prefer this music on a modern piano. Steinway knows how to build as well as record them!


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Debussy, La Mer*


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Humphrey Searle, Symphony No. 2*


----------



## D Smith

Nielsen: String Quartets in E flat and F: Oslo Quartet. I first heard these during the String Quartet voting earlier this year and they didn't make that much of an impression. But on repeated listening they are growing on me. That's one of the nice things about Talk Classical, encouraging you to experience music you might have passed by.


----------



## Selby

Alan Hovhaness (1911-2000) / Zhou Long (1953)

Spirit Murmur: String Quartets
The Shanghai Quartet (1994)


----------



## Guest

This recording has far greater detail and impact than Wit's on Naxos--fervently played by this under 30 (age) orchestra.


----------



## Cosmos

Got some new albums. Right now, listening to Beethoven's Op. 1 no. 1, Piano Trio in Eb. This has become my favorite genre of chamber music, as of late










Then, I'm going to try out Bach-Busoni Piano Concerto in d minor










A lot of B's this evening! Almost the 3 B's, I'll have to squeeze Brahms in tomorrow


----------



## deprofundis

Ockay i receive my Pérotin cd music of Notre-Dame cathedral, wow, quite beautiful and inspiring i kept some ice cold grand marnier in case i would receive it and i dont regret a thing this cd cost me 8 dollars i cannot beleive it jeez thanks naxos once again, than i bought non- classical a band called Delerium either canadian or american on a canadian label.Its remind me of dead can dance but more on the electro side of things ,interresting worship band , you guys know em? perhaps?


----------



## Balthazar

*Schumann ~ Overture, Scherzo and Finale, Op. 52.* Gardiner leads the ORR in what Schumann called his "Sinfonietta."

*Matthias Pintscher ~ tenebrae.* Pintscher takes on the viola concerto today. Christophe Desjardins solos while the composer leads the NDR Sinfonieorchester. You definitely want to play this through some good speakers to catch all the subtleties and gradations of sound. I would love to see the score and a live performance of this -- I have no idea how some of these sounds are even made. A more dynamic work than yesterday's _en sourdine_.

*Beethoven ~ Piano Sonatas Nos. 13-15, Opp. 27 and 28.* Annie Fischer tackles the "middle period" in her warm, poetic style.


----------



## SONNET CLV

Following an early afternoon session of tweaking my turntable and cartridge/stylus assembly (a VPI ScoutMaster II currently fitted with a Soundsmith SMMC2 moving-iron cartridge), which is a fuss-butt activity we analog nuts perform on occasion, religiously, always in pursuit of "the absolute sound". You old analog hounds know the drill -- cleaning, balancing, checking connections, setting VTF, VTA, azimuth, zenith, anti-skate.... It involves unpacking the Feickert and the Fozgometer and _The Ultimate Analogue Test_ LP, and controlling one's nerves for an hour or so. But in the end ...

In the end, what results is generally a fine-tuning that restores ones faith in black vinyl records and that their sound beats that of CDs, cassettes, or downloads, hands down.

In fact, from tape, CDs, or downloads I never experience the same feeling of "wow" that I can get from playing a vinyl record, and I experienced that same emotion today when I turned to spinning some favorite jazz discs, all of which sound startling via turntable playback. I chose David Benoit (_Inner Motion_), Dave Grusin (_Out of the Shadows _and _One of a Kind_), Joe Henderson (_Canyon Lady_), Joshua Redman Quartet (_Moodswing_), and Grover Washington Jr (_Reed Seed_). Needless to say, for another couple of hours I was in Jazz Nirvana. The sound was gorgeous -- cymbals shimmered with a metallic gleam, percussion tapped and rattled and banged, clanged and boomed with realistic efficacy, reeds were woody, horns were brassy, and guitar chords swam through the ether clear and precise.... Did I mention the sound of triangles? Whew!

And when I reached my saturation point, I decided to turn to a classical disc.

Whether consciously or not, I chose to take on the *Symphony No. 5, "Segments", by Antanas Rekašius*. (The work was composed in 1981.)









Lithuanian National Symphony Orchestra, Vladimir Tarasov - drums, Arnoldas Gurinavičius - double bass, conductor -Juozas Domarkas, recorded 1982.

The music is on a 1983 Melodiya stereo disc C10-18593-4, the jacket notes written in both Lithuanian and Russian only. But the movement indications may explain how this disc may have risen into my consciousness as a perfect follow up to an afternoon of jazz:

I Allegro. Lento sempre alla jazz
II Allegretto sempre alla jazz
III Larghetto grazioso
IV Larghetto molto espressivo

Yes, though the symphony opens with a splendid chord, very contemporary in sound, it soon veers off into the world of jazz while never losing its grounding in contemporary, 20th century symphonic sound. A truly remarkable work.

See: http://www.mxl.lt/en/classical/stream/file/3045 for a look at the score.

Listen to the first movement here: 




Antanas Rekašius has been too long ignored, in my opinion, as a major voice in contemporary music. His works are well worth exploring further. I'm pleased to have had opportunity to hear again the Symphony No. 5, sounding splendid on my newly tweaked system. Well worth the time.


----------



## starthrower




----------



## Blancrocher

Nono: ...sofferte onde serene... (Hinterhäuser/Richard)


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mozart / piano concertos 21&27*
_Daniel Barenboim_


----------



## Pugg

Cosmos said:


> Got some new albums. Right now, listening to Beethoven's Op. 1 no. 1, Piano Trio in Eb. This has become my favorite genre of chamber music, as of late


On Thursday in my collection:clap:
(another birthday present)


----------



## tortkis

Johannes Ciconia (c. 1370 - 1412): Opera Omnia - Complete Works (Ricercar)
Diabolis in Musica / Antoine Guerber
La Morra / Michal Gondko









Listening to disc 1 (the secular music, by La Morra.) Delicate melodies, lucid performance. I think this recording is superb.


----------



## SONNET CLV

View attachment 72367


MELBOURNE Stereo LP - SMLP 3048, "New Music Series 15" WRC1-1120

*The Orford String Quartet (from Canada) plays two quartets by Canadian composers: John Beckwith's Quartet (1977) and R. Murray Schafer's String Quartet No. 2 ("Waves", 1976). *

I find I enjoy the Beckwith more, though Schafer's quartet is probably the greater work. Beckwith says of his quartet: "[It] incorporates images of kinds of string music which one might regard as indigenous to Canada -- banjo, guitar, ukulele, mandolin, and, above all 'old-time' fiddle. Although the _Quartet_ contains no actual quotations it evokes at various points these instrumental colours and the literature associated with them."

Schafer says of "Waves": "The listener will readily hear the dynamic undulation of waves in this piece and, as it develops, several types of wave motion are combined. Aside from this I have sought to give the quartet a liquid quality in which everything is constantly dissolving and flowing into everything else. That is to say the material of the work is not fixed but is perpetually changing...."


----------



## Albert7

Started to listen to my first high resolution album on the PonoPlayer tonight but the player died from lack of battery juice before I hit the Trax to go home tonight from dinner at Harmons. So going to try again tomorrow.


----------



## Pugg

​*Mozart : Sacred aria's *
_Edith Mathis _


----------



## Lord Lance

*Bach Jr. - The Genius*

More J. C. Bach loving:


----------



## Albert7

Lord Lance said:


> More J. C. Bach loving:
> 
> View attachment 72370


And out went that Rihm listening binge .


----------



## SixFootScowl




----------



## Lord Lance

Albert7 said:


> And out went that Rihm listening binge .


Alfie, I have tons of recently downloaded boxed sets - downloaded after June 25th:









As you might have guessed, I have dozens of hours, listening pleasure awaiting me. No time for newer downlaods.


----------



## Arsakes

Lord Lance said:


> Alfie, I have tons of recently downloaded boxed sets - downloaded after June 25th:
> 
> View attachment 72373
> 
> 
> As you might have guessed, I have dozens of hours, listening pleasure awaiting me. No time for newer downlaods.


I like how you put French and Russian music in one folder! It's like Shostakovitch and Korsakov are brothers of Berlioz and Ravel!

Note: I think Windows XP is now vulnerable to viruses and threats. I recommend using Windows 7 or the upcoming Windows 10.


----------



## Arsakes

*Jean Sibelius*:
Rakastava Op.14
Lemminkäinen Suite, Op.22


----------



## Albert7

Lord Lance said:


> Alfie, I have tons of recently downloaded boxed sets - downloaded after June 25th:
> 
> View attachment 72373
> 
> 
> As you might have guessed, I have dozens of hours, listening pleasure awaiting me. No time for newer downlaods.


Now the slam dunk in yo face, Lancey-a-lot


----------



## Lord Lance

Albert7 said:


> Now the slam dunk in yo face, Lancey-a-lot


Neither are any of these boxed sets nor are any of them mildly appealing for me. Perhaps, Berio will be of interest when I conquer his sound world.


----------



## Albert7

On my new PonoPlayer, the smashing awesome Glenn Gould does his Haydn/Mozart schtick.










Disc 5 of the complete box set (which is getting re-released next month).

Glenn Gould
Sonata No. 3 in E Flat Major; Sonata No. 10 in C Major, K. 330; Fantasia and Fugue in C Major, K. 394 (1958) by Haydn/Mozart respectively.


----------



## Lord Lance

*J. C. Bach's Symphonies Concertantes - Volume 3*

More Bach lovin':









Although, I am very ambivalent towards Rubinstein, J. C. Bach is a winner!


----------



## Pugg

​
*Adam : Giselle *
_L.S.O : Michael Tilson THomas _


----------



## Haydn man

I was never a fan of Sibelius in my first phase of listening to classical music several years ago.
However, I must say this has all changed and I am exploring his symphonies via this box set
Today I have started with the 3rd, a beautiful 3 movement piece with a very classical style and upbeat mood overall


----------



## Pugg

​
Show-pieces -
Zigeuerweisen, Havanaise, Carmen Fantasy, Chausson Poeme, Introduction And Rondo Capriccioso
Zigeunerweisen, Op. 20


----------



## Dr Johnson

Beethoven, Symphony No. 5. London Symphony Orchestra, Wyn Morris. Musical Concepts MC199


----------



## Pugg

*Schumann -* Concerto- Chicago Symphony Orchestra


----------



## Jeff W

*In which Jeff does more streaming*

Good morning TC from warm, sunny and humid Albany! It was warm and humid at work last night as well since the air conditioning broke down. Oh well. The music was so good that I didn't even notice!









This one was featured a little bit on last night's Exploring Music and when I heard it was recorded up in Saratoga Spings (about a 20 or so minute drive away from my humble abode) I just had to listen to it in its entirety. Itzhak Perlman and Martha Argerich play the Beethoven Violin Sonata No. 9 'Kreutzer' and the Cesar Franck Violin Sonata in A major.









More Bruckner next. Symphony No. 2 in C minor, WAB 102. Simone Young led the Philharmoniker Hamburg. This recording used the 1872 version of the score. I don't know enough about the numerous revisions which Bruckner made to his works to know which edition is "proper" or "better", all I know is that I enjoyed it.









And some Dvorak to end the listening. This is a pretty new cycle of the Symphonies and Concertos by Dvorak. The Czech Philharmonic was under the baton of Jiri Belohlavek. I listened to the Symphony No. 1 'The Bells of Zlonice' and the Cello Concerto, in which Alisa Weilerstein played the solo cello. Fine recording of the symphony, in fact it was actually enjoyable compared to a couple of other recordings I have sampled of that work. The recording of the Cello Concerto was pretty good too, but not the best I have heard (that honor goes to Ms. Du Pre).

I think I have become addicted to Apple Music now! So much great music at my fingertips!


----------



## Pugg

​
Purcell : Dido and Aeneas

*Troyanos,* Palmer, Kern, Stilwell,
English Chamber Orchestra, Leppard


----------



## joen_cph

*Martinu*: _Piano Concertos nos. 1-5_/Leichner/supraphon,

especially nos. 3, 4, 5.
Haven´t grown tired of listening to these works a lot in the past week.









*Berio*: _Folk Songs, Opus Zoo, Viola solo pieces _/ Columna CD

At the end of the Folk Songs, the vocal flaws of the soprano soloist become quite painful. No match for say the Berberian recording. Won´t be keeping this one.









Gilels live 1961 plays *Chopin* _Sonata 2_ and *Liszt *_Sonata_ (Moscow performance). Idis cd. Lots of mistakes, but very engaged performances.









*Schubert*: _8 Impromptus, 3 Klavierstücke, 6 Moments Musicaux, 2 sets of German Dances_/ Brendel / Philips, analogue recording
One of my favourites as regards Brendel recordings. The _3 Klavierstücke _should be better known.









*Francisco Guerrero*: _Villanescas I_ / Mallavibarrena / enchiriadis cd
Some at times delightful Renaissance vocal pieces here, such as no.3. Perhaps there could be a little more wildness in the performances at times, say in the percussion effects, but this is a minor issue.


----------



## Blancrocher

Beethoven: Piano Concertos 3 & 4 (Fleisher/Szell)


----------



## Lord Lance

*Bear's Playlist*

Today I heard the following album:


----------



## jim prideaux

Alwyn-Symphony no.2 performed by Hickox and the L.S.O.


----------



## D Smith

For Finzi's birthday: Intimations of Immortality; Phlllip Langridge, Liverpool Choir, Richard Hickox/Liverpool. Exquisitely beautiful music, well performed here. The choir is especially good. The tenor has a nice tone but is a bit wobbly.


----------



## Balthazar

*For Bastille Day*

*
Messiaen ~ Quatuor pour la fin du temps.* Tashi performs. The solos for clarinet, cello, and violin are all so moving. Even more so considering the conditions of its genesis. From Wiki:

_The quartet was premiered at the camp, outdoors and in the rain, on 15 January 1941. The musicians had decrepit instruments and an audience of about 400 fellow prisoners and guards. Messiaen later recalled: "Never was I listened to with such rapt attention and comprehension."_

*Poulenc/Debussy/Ravel/Satie ~ Mélodies.* Francis Poulenc at the piano while Pierre Bernac sings. It doesn't get more French than that!

*Magnard ~ The Symphonies.* Michel Plasson leads Toulouse. I am not so familiar with these broad, lush works. Today will be more "foundation listening."


----------



## Dr Johnson

Shostakovich, String Quartet No. 8, The Shostakovich Quartet. Regis RRC 2029


----------



## Vasks

_John Carewe conducts members of the London Symphony on an Everest LP_


----------



## Pugg

​*Brahms; Double Concerto.*
_Gautier Capuçon / Renaud Capuçon_.:tiphat:


----------



## Albert7

Man I want more of that Decca: The Analogue Years box set...


----------



## Lord Lance

*Now listening to...*

Can you guess which composer am I listening to now?







​
_Wrong!_

Unless you guessed correct.. Oh, shucks, should've thought of that.


----------



## pmsummer

SONATAS FOR TWO BASSOONS AND CONTINUO
*Joseph Bodin de Boismortier*
Musica Franca

MSR


----------



## Orfeo

*Ferdinand Hiller*
Twenty-four Etudes, op. 15 (in six suites).
Piano Sonatas I-III.
-Adrian Ruiz, piano.

-->Hearing this set for the first time courtesy of my dear friend, I was not so moved, for the material struck me barely above shallowness (his piano concerti came to mind when I heard them around the same time). But upon re-hearing, a stronger melodic profile emerges. True the music, to my ears anyway, evokes Schumann, Fuchs, maybe Heller and Anton Rubinstein. But the music is quite interesting and moving (try etudes VI, VIII, & X, for instances). Ruiz playing is excellent.
http://www.amazon.com/Hiller-Works-...F8&qid=1436882612&sr=8-1&keywords=hiller+ruiz


----------



## hombre777

Händel " Julius Caesar "

V'adoro, pupille (Händel)- Renée Fleming


----------



## Pugg

​*Mozart : Le Nozze di Figaro.*
_Te Kanawa / Popp/ von Stade/Ramey/Allen / Moll_
Sir George Solti leads this all star cast


----------



## pmsummer

*From the Ministry of Silly Costumes*










MUSIC FROM THE TIME OF RICHARD III
*The York Waits*
_Renaissance Town Band_

Saydisc


----------



## fjf

Schubert tonight.


----------



## Dr Johnson

Elgar, Pomp and Circumstance - Military Marches Op 39, London Philharmonic Orchestra, Handley. Classics for Pleasure


----------



## brotagonist

I decided to hear some more Sibelius this morning.

Pelléas and Mélisande
Vänskä/Lahti SO


----------



## millionrainbows

These are two works that should be listened to as a pair: R. Strauss: Sextet from Cappriccio, and Metamorphosen.


----------



## Figleaf

*Ernest Tilkin Servais, baryton: Airs et Melodies 0419-20*










Very exciting: a singer previously unknown to me, with one of the best baritone voices I've ever heard, and a decent stylist too! A noble, resonant voice, rather Italian sounding for a francophone singer, his Prologue from Pagliacci ranks with the best. This double CD is currently under £4 on Amazon.co.UK, and is highly recommended!


----------



## Cosmos

Listened through this awesome album. JLA's one of my favorite living composers. He doesn't just write music, he recreates atmospheres, and builds expansive sounding epics from so little. This album has four of these mini-epics, and each one sounds like it has been going on before it starts, and will continue long after they drift away. Here I prefer the two works that book end the album over the two middle ones










1. Dark Waves: "Become Ocean" for people less patient. Piano arpeggios glitter over electronic hums
2. Among Red Mountains: For piano solo, banging cluster chords. As each chord rings out, you start to hear the echoes of the notes in between
3. Qiyaun: Four bass drums create layered rhythms. My least favorite, just because solo drums bore me.
4. Red Arc/Blue Veil: Similar to Dark Waves, but adding a xylophone and other percussion instruments


----------



## Ingélou

pmsummer said:


> MUSIC FROM THE TIME OF RICHARD III
> *The York Waits*
> _Renaissance Town Band_
> 
> Saydisc


Silly costumes, maybe - but the backdrop is magnificent!
Exhibition Square and Bootham Bar, with the Minster beyond.
Ave Eboracum! :tiphat:


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1959/0, 1998, 2008.


----------



## Morimur

*Masters of Persian Music - (2005) Faryad (2 CD)*










_"The grandeur, beauty and spiritual power of Persia's rich musical history is eloquently laid out on the two-CD set Faryad. Legendary singer Mohammad Reza Shajarian, kamancheh (spike fiddle) player Kayhan Kalhor, tar (plucked lute) player Hossein Alizadeh and vocalist (and Mohammed's son) Homayoun Shajarian, join together to present a seamless landscape of Persian music. Linked to the mystical sufi tradition as well as medieval royal courts, classical Persian (Iran) music embodies meditation, vocal precision and improvisation. Masters of Persian Music: Faryad works with the innovations of the super group, allowing new melodic and polyphonic structures to be introduced. The effect is a stunning array of soothing, multi-dimensional music." -AllMusic Review by Rosalind Cummings-Yeates_


----------



## brotagonist

millionrainbows said:


> These are two works that should be listened to as a pair: R. Strauss: Sextet from Cappriccio, and Metamorphosen.


Paint it RED


----------



## elgar's ghost

A selection of symphonies by US composers throughout today, courtesy of Naxos' 'American Classics' range:


----------



## brotagonist

A couple more Sibelius tone poems this morning:

The Oceanides (Vänskä/Lahti)

Very pastoral. I still feel rather cool to it  Was he really as radical as Feldman suggested?

About to start this one (as soon as I complete the post):

The Bard (Järvi)

According to Wikipedia:

"The tone poem itself provides a profound, yet cryptic glimpse of an elegiac, poetic world: an initial, harp-led stillness and reflection are succeeded by elemental, eruptive surges and, finally, a sense of renunciation or maybe death."


----------



## Vesteralen

On my current playlist is a compilation disc featuring a lot of music from the above discs, plus individual tracks from I-Tunes organized in chronological order of composition. I call it "Amy Beach, Volume 1 - 1872-1892".

It includes 27 of the 30 total available recorded tracks of her music from that period.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Saint Saens, Piano Concerto No. 2*


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Annoyingly this Warner reissue of the original EMI recording does not include a libretto, just a synopsis, though quite a detailed one. A gorgeous score, and a terrific performance. I'm enjoying it immensely.


----------



## jim prideaux

Beethoven 2nd Symphony performed by Harnoncourt and the COE...


----------



## Blancrocher

via Spotify: Vladimir Feltsman playing the Pathetique, Moonlight, Appassionata, and Diabelli Variations.


----------



## Mahlerian

Schumann: Symphony No. 4 in D minor (original version), Symphony No. 2 in C major
Orchestre Revolutionnaire et Romantique, cond. Gardiner


----------



## jim prideaux

^^^^have recently decided that alongside Sibelius 5th Schumann 2nd is my utmost favouritist symphony and what a great choice you have made-having said that I am now listening to Harnoncourt and the COE in a performance of Beethoven 5th!


----------



## GreenMamba

*Hans Abrahamsen Schnee*. Ensemble Recherche.

One of my favorite recent works since 2000. Maybe not the ideal time of year for it, but that's OK.


----------



## DaveS

Dvorak Symphony #7 in Dm, Op.70
" Symphony #8 in G, Op.88
LSO
Istvan Kertesz,cond.

via Spotify


----------



## Mahlerian

jim prideaux said:


> ^^^^have recently decided that alongside Sibelius 5th Schumann 2nd is my utmost favouritist symphony and what a great choice you have made-having said that I am now listening to Harnoncourt and the COE in a performance of Beethoven 5th!


I don't know if I'd call it my favorite symphony, but the Second is certainly my favorite Schumann symphony.


----------



## Vaneyes

Sampling for *Finzi *birthday (1901). Another Lyrita label gem.


----------



## EDaddy

Debussy - Prélude À L'après-midi D'un Faune 
Charles Dutoit, Orchestre Symphonique De Montreal & Timothy Hutchins

Still one of my favorite Debussy compositions. This version is hard to beat.


----------



## Dr Johnson

Koechlin, Music for Flute. Helios CDH55107 (although now it appears to have reverted to Hyperion under their archive service).

Dug this out because of the thread about French music.


----------



## jim prideaux

yes,I know it has been criticised for being too obviously 'cinematic' but having listened to Alwyns 1st Symphony after a really rather lengthy break I find it really impressive, interesting and engaging-David Lloyd Jones and the RLPO


----------



## Dr Johnson

jim prideaux said:


> yes,I know it has been criticised for being too obviously 'cinematic' but having listened to Alwyns 1st Symphony after a really rather lengthy break I find it really impressive, interesting and engaging-David Lloyd Jones and the RLPO


I haven't listened to my copy for a year or two but your post has inspired me to dig it out in the next few days.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

*Jean Barraqué
Sonate pour piano*
Roger Woodward, piano [Celestial Harmonies, 2014]

Magnificent!


----------



## Eramirez156

another *JVC XRCD*

*Sviatoslav Richter*
*Beethoven Piano Concerto no1 in C, Op.15
Sonata Op.54*









*Boston Symphony
Charles Munch*

recorded: November 2 & 3, 1960 (Op.15)
November 29 & 30, 1960 (Op.54)


----------



## TurnaboutVox

Eramirez156 said:


> another *JVC XRCD*
> 
> *Sviatoslav Richter*
> *Beethoven Piano Concerto no1 in C, Op.15
> Sonata Op.54*
> 
> View attachment 72411
> 
> 
> *Boston Symphony
> Charles Munch*
> 
> recorded: November 2 & 3, 1960 (Op.15)
> November 29 & 30, 1960 (Op.54)


Oooh! I have the LP somewhere - purchased about 1973. A great reading of op 54, if I remember correctly


----------



## Janspe

Decided to give the main piano works of *Leoš Janáček* a listen before going to bed, and after going through the pieces, I can't say that I'd regret doing so. The pianist was *Alain Planès* on a harmonia mundi release from 2010.









I really loved the sonata _1.X.1905_ and the four pieces that form the cycle _In the Mists_. _On an Overgrown Path_ was charming and touching enough to spark interest for further listenings, and the short little _Memory_ was the perfect piece to end the CD. Janáček's way of writing for the piano has this light and airy - and at times, eerie - quality to it that makes it very appealing to me. I really need to listen to more of his music, I only know the sonata for violin and piano - which I very much adore!


----------



## Guest

Ashkenazy was in fine form for these recordings. Op.33 has a slightly glassy tone (different sessions), but the audio is still excellent for both sets.


----------



## pmsummer

MIRACLES
_13th. century Spanish Songs in Praise of the Virgin Mary_
*The Dufay Collective*

Chandos / New Directions


----------



## brotagonist

I just heard:

Hans Abrahamsen's Märchenbilder Howarth/London Sinfonietta


----------



## Blancrocher

Bent Sørensen's clarinet concerto, "Serenidad"


----------



## pmsummer

*¡Ultreya!*










ULTREIA!
_A Pilgrimage to St. James of Compostella_
L'Ensembel de Musique Ancienne *Polyphonia Antiqua*

Pierre Verany


----------



## SeptimalTritone

Stockhausen- Sonntags Abschied, from the Licht cycle.






Definitely one of the more layered/rich pieces of his electroacoustic compositional output.


----------



## EDaddy

Haydn: Symphony in B flat, H.I No.85 -"La Reine" - 2. Romance (Allegretto)


----------



## Albert7

This morning at work I heard this disc:










Note: thanks to pmsummer I am stealing his idea to shoot all my discs in a cuter fashion.


----------



## Pugg

*Sibelius:* Symphony No. 2 in D Major, Op. 43


----------



## Albert7

This morning at work I heard this disc and did not get fired or kicked in the face by Natalie my co-worker... lucky me to go unscathed because I promised her more Lana Del Rey:


----------



## Pugg

​
*Debussy*: Ibéria La Mer
*Ravel*: Ma Mère l Oye

Paray.


----------



## starthrower

Charles Dutoit conducts Ravel


----------



## Arsakes

*Franz Joseph Haydn*'s Symphonies No.88 and 92 'Oxford' both in G major

Two of my most favorite Haydn symphonies.


----------



## Haydn man

Today the 4th Symphony
Much darker I feel and so quite a contrast to the third.


----------



## Arsakes

Haydn man said:


> View attachment 72417
> 
> Today the 4th Symphony
> Much darker I feel and so quite a contrast to the third.


Listen to the 5th symphony right after you finish this one. The 5th is so much better. Also the 6th is a "cute" symphony.


----------



## Pugg

​*Liszt : transcriptions*

_Jean-Yves Thibaudet _


----------



## Lord Lance

*Gouldvaganza I!*









I began my Gould-lovin' with some monophonic '50s Bernstein and B-man's Second Piano Concerto. 

Bernstein was much more mainstream in his younger years.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

In memory of, and tribute to, the late, great tenor Jon Vickers who died a couple of days ago. A giant of the operatic stage.


----------



## Pugg

​*Donizetti : L'Elisir d'Amore*
_Dame Joan Sutherland/ Luciano Pavarott_i/ Cosso/ Malas/ Casula.
Richard Bonynge conducting.


----------



## tortkis

Tales of Enchantment (Intakt Records, 2012)









Maya Homburger -﻿Baroque violin
Barry Guy - Bass

Hymne 9th century and improvisation
Barry Guy: _Hommage à Max Bill_, _Going Home_, _Tales of Enchantment_
H. I. F. Biber: Mystery Sonata No 6, 9 & 15
György Kurtág: _Hommage à J. S. B._


----------



## Dr Johnson

Mahler, Symphony No. 3. New York Philharmonic _et al_, Bernstein. Sony Classical SM2K 47 576


----------



## MrTortoise

Olivier Messiaen
Petites esquisses d'oiseaux
Études de rhythme
Cantéyodjayâ
Rondeau
Fantaisie burlesque
Prélude
Pièce pour le tombeau de Paul Dukas

Roger Muraro, piano


----------



## Musicophile

Bach: Goldberg variations - Pierre Hantai.









My preferred version. I just reviewed it on my blog: http://musicophilesblog.com/2015/07/15/bachs-goldberg-variations-and-the-brilliant-pierre-hantai/


----------



## Pugg

​
*Verdi/Donizetti/ Mozart/ Berlioz; aria's 
Agnes Baltsa *


----------



## Jeff W

*In which Jeff binges on streaming music*

Good morning TC from warm, humid but overcast Albany! We're expecting it to cool down today... Hopefully the humidity goes away too!









I started off by listening to the String Quartets by Maurice Ravel and Claude Debussy. The Emerson String Quartet played. I've heard this both on the radio before and thought them lovely but have yet to own a copy of them. Until such time, this is available for me to listen to at my leisure.









I went next to William Walton's Symphony No. 1 and the Partita. Paul Daniel led the English Northern Philharmonia. I had looked for Andre Previn's recording but it didn't seem to be available. However, this one sounded quite good to me. Naxos (usually) doesn't let me down.









A couple of gems next, the Tchaikovsky and Korngold Violin Concertos. Anne-Sophie Mutter played the solo violin and the Vienna Philharmonic was under the baton of Andre Previn in the Tchaikovsky. Mr. Previn led the London Symphony Orchestra in the Korngold.









Onwards to Dvorak and his Symphony No. 2 and his Violin Concerto. Jiri Belohlavek led the Czech Philharmonic Orchestra and the solo violin was played by Frank Peter Zimmermann. Didn't find the Symphony No. 2 as interesting or enjoyable as the first but I did really enjoy the Violin Concerto.









Finishing with a favorite, the Roman Trilogy by Ottorino Respighi. Lorin Maazel leads the Pittsburgh Symphony Orchestra. One day I hope to get to Rome to see the fountains from the 'Fountains of Rome'.


----------



## TwoPhotons

*Abbado conducts Berg's 'Wozzeck'*

First time listening to this work, excited to see how it'll turn out!


----------



## Blancrocher

Sibelius/Nielsen: Violin Concertos (Lin/Salonen)


----------



## pmsummer

*Now for some 'Popular Music'.*










GOLDBERG VARIATIONS
*Johann Sebastian Bach*
Glenn Gould - piano, humming

Columbia Masterworks


----------



## Pugg

​*Rachmaninov; piano concerto 3*
_Andrej Gavrilov / Riccardo Muti 
_


----------



## Lord Lance

*Gouldvaganza II!*

More Gould-ian action:









Bernie being a true Beethoven-ian. I misunderstood how versatile of an artist he was.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Beethoven : string quartets *
OP.18 no 3
OP.18 no 6
Op.135

_Alban Berg Quartet _


----------



## Vasks

_(North) American brass music played by the American Brass Quintet on a Nonesuch record_


----------



## Eramirez156

*J. S. Bach
Alles Mit Gott Bwv 1127 / Arias & Choruses*









*John Eliot Gardiner *
*English Baroque Soloists
he Monteverdi Choir
*


----------



## Easy Goer

Rachmaninov: Rhapsody on a Theme of Paganini; de Falla: Nights in the Gardens of Spain; Chopin: Grande Polonaise. Arthur Rubinstein Piano


----------



## Arsakes

*Bruckner*:

Helgoland, Symphonic chorus for male voices and orchestra
Symphony No.1, 2 and 3

Conducted by _Daniel Barenboim_.


----------



## Lord Lance

*Haitink and his Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra*

Today, I follow the curious case of Haitink and his long-lasting friendship [granted, now strained and cut-off] with the Concertgebouw Orchestra.









Bruckner's Symphony No. 1 and 2


----------



## Gaspard de la Nuit

Here's my current listening: Moncayo, another severely under-rated Mexican composer:






And the first track from this album, the Western-style secondary dominants after about 3 minutes caught my ear - V/ii actually sounded fresh in this context:


----------



## Pugg

​*Donizetti : Maria Stuarda.*
_Gruberova/ Baltsa/ Araiza_ .
Maestro Patané conducting


----------



## Morimur

*Johann Sebastian Bach - Concertos (Hahn)*


----------



## Tsaraslondon

I do of course have Eleanor Steber's seminal version of _Knoxville_, and I have a great deal of affection for it. However I think Upshaw's simpler manner and girlish timbre suit the piece rather better. This is a short, but interesting programme, and adds an aria from Menotti's*The Old Maid and the Thief*, Stravinsky's *The Rake's Progress* and John Harbison's _Mirabai Songs_.

Excellent accompaniment from The Orchestra of St Luke's under David Zinman.


----------



## Mahlerian

Arsakes said:


> Listen to the 5th symphony right after you finish this one. The 5th is so much better. Also the 6th is a "cute" symphony.


I disagree. The Fourth is Sibelius's best symphony in my book.


----------



## papsrus

Mozart -- Symphony Nos. 39, 40 & 41
Bohm, Berlin Phil. (DG)









Perfection, or damn near close to it.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Brahms, Symphony No. 1*


----------



## Dr Johnson

Alwyn, Symphony No. 4. Royal Liverpool Philharmonic Orchestra, Lloyd-Jones. Naxos 8.557649


----------



## opus55

Grazyna Bacewicz
*Violin Concertos Nos 1 3 & 7*










Craving for some screeching violin. Hope this recording does it.


----------



## Vaneyes

For *Bloch* death day (1959).


----------



## jim prideaux

Wallfisch, Jarvi and the SNO performing Prokofiev Sinfonia Concertante-I know I am repeating myself but this really is 'something else'......


----------



## Mahlerian

Schumann: Konzertstuck in F for four horns and orchestra, Symphony No. 3 in E-flat "Rhenish," Symphony No. 4 in D minor (1851)
Orchestre Revolutionnaire et Romantique, cond. Gardiner


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Brahms, Symphony No. 1*


----------



## Dr Johnson

Elgar, Symphony No. 1. LSO, Composer. EMI Classics CDM 5 67296 2


----------



## agoukass

I am a big fan of Scarlatti fan and Pogorelich's is some of the best that I've heard. This will probably go into heavy rotation with the legendary Horowitz recording I have.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Schoenberg, Quartet No. 3*


----------



## TurnaboutVox

*Music of the Russian Avant-Garde (1905-1926).*
Works by Nikolai Obukhov (1892-1954), Aleksandr Skryabin (1872-1915), Julian Skryabin (1908-1919), Boris Pasternak (1890-1960), Aleksandr Mosolov (1900-1973), Nikolai Roslavets (1881-1944) and Aleksei Stanchinskiy (1888-1914.
Roger Woodward [Celestial Harmonics, 2011]

I wanted to hear a bit more from Roger Woodward tonight, after the Barraque piano sonata last night. This is quite an eye-opener:



> Here follows a new recording with a review of little-known compositions that Woodward had kept in mind since his student days in Warsaw in the early '70s. At that time, he succeeded in getting access to rare works, often almost lost, from the hands of Lina Prokofieva, Prokofiev's widow, and the archives of the Polish Radio.
> These include three exquisite preludes by the son of Alexander Skryabin, Julian, who composed these shortly before his death at the young age of eleven when he had already been a prolific composer. Until his studies of philosophy at Marburg Phillips University around 1909, Boris Pasternak--better known as the author of Dr. Zhivago--had mainly been active as a composer.
> This is music with the greatest conceivable span of emotion, from echoes of the late Romantic period to an anticipation of Western European contemporary music that was to follow later in the 20th century, with elements of Russian sacred music of the Znamenny chanting and synthetic chords (sintetakkord), as in the work of Roslavets, and influences of esoteric schools of thought, as they had come to be expressed in the theosophical ideas of the time.


----------



## Vronsky

*Iannis Xenakis -- Pleiades · Psappha*









Iannis Xenakis -- Pleiades *·* Psappha


----------



## Gilda20

Dido and Aeneas, Purcell!


----------



## D Smith

Shostakovich: Symphony No. 10 Barshai/WDR Sinfonie Orchester. This was my first time hearing Barshai's conducting of this piece and I thought he and the orchestra did a really good job. I'd call it straightforward but in a very good way, everything was very clear. It won't displace Karajan's version but I'll be happy to return to this reading again.


----------



## pmsummer

*Loot and burn.*










UNE DOUCEUR VIOLENTE
_17th century Lute Music_
*Jacques de Gallot, Pierre Gallot, Charles Mouton*
Anthony Bailes - lute

Rameé


----------



## Eramirez156

*Meyerbeer: Les Huguenots *









*Marguerite de Valois: Erin Morley
Valentine: Alexandra Deshorties
Urbain: Marie Lenormand
Raoul de Nagis: Michael Spyres
Count de Nevers: Andrew Schroeder
Marcel: Peter Volpe
Count de Saint-Bris: John Marcus Bindel*

*Leon Botstein
American Symphony Orchestra*
Act One today, the rest tomorrow.


----------



## Sonata

Brahms symphonies 1 & 3. Taking a break from my favorite opera composer (Verdi) to enjoy my favorite composer overall. My first listen to his symphonies. I don't recall who performs this set, it's from my Brahms Complete edition :tiphat:


----------



## Blancrocher

Toshio Hosokawa - Ave Maria


----------



## KenOC

Brahms Serenade No. 1, Gewandhaus Orchestra, Chailly cond. Chailly tears into this music with great vigah, which I find refreshing.


----------



## Brian Rin

*Bax* and *Bridge* Quintets









*Falla* Piano Works


----------



## breakup

Just finished listening to this,






And I am recording, on DVD, the first Dr Who "An Unearthly Child" part 3-4, I recorded 1-2 yesterday eve. The series is being broadcast on RTV.


----------



## Guest

This is Feinberg's latest recording, and a fine one it is!


----------



## breakup

I first heard this a long time ago,


----------



## Pugg

​
*Menselssohn*: Symphonie Nr. 3 und Nr. 4

_Abbado / LSO (1968)_


----------



## Balthazar

*Schumann ~ Kreisleriana, Op. 16.* Murray Perahia at the piano. This sounds to me like a softer, more lyrical approach than that of Argerich, who plays with an almost Bartókian percussiveness. So I was very surprised to discover that not only does Perahia play the entire work faster, but he plays every single one of the eight movements faster than Argerich. I will likely start a thread on this at some point, but I am curious to discover why Argerich sounds faster to me when she actually plays it slower. Cf. Annie Fischer below...

*Beethoven ~ Piano Sonatas Nos. 16-18, Op. 31.* The Annie Fischer cycle continues. Cornerstone works (the finale of the 17th is fantastic), and Annie Fischer's consistency throughout this cycle is striking. Similar to what I noted with the Perahia, though, I am surprised to discover that her tempo is often the fastest among the many recordings I have of these pieces. But it doesn't sound like it! I want to find out if this a personal listening issue for me, or whether Fischer and Perahia have a special, smooth brand of virtuosity that makes their aggressive tempos sound perfectly natural...

*Schumann ~ Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, Op. 86.* Gardiner leads the ORR. A fascinatingly different side of Schumann from the piano works with which I am more familiar.
























(Camera's ready... Everyone look left... My left!)


----------



## Albert7

This morning I heard this lovely album to celebrate our Ives composer of the month. Inspired some sales at the ballet too.


----------



## Albert7

My afternoon was greeted by the lyrical album which inspired me during a rather busy day at work. More ballet sales too.










20th century classical works are pretty awesome! Kudos to these guys.


----------



## Pugg

​*Renée Fleming : Bel Canto*


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Pugg

​*Mozart: wind concertos*
_Leister/ Koch/ Piesk_ .
Herbert von Karajan conducting.


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

F. J. Haydn - Symphony No. 103 in E-Flat Major, 'Drumroll'; Symphony No. 104 in D Major, 'London'; Symphony No. 102 in B-Flat Major (Rogier Norrington; London Classical Players).









Excellent, fresh interpretations of these great works by Norrington. Hip-styled, yet explosive. Highly recommended.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Fantastic work from Gardiner with the Monteverdi Choir and the English Baroque Soloists, but Sylvia McNair is a bit underwhelming in the soprano solos. A lovely voice, tastefully used, but that's about it. I miss Barbara Hendricks's gloriously uplifting singing on the Karajan recording.


----------



## Dr Johnson

Beethoven, Egmont Overture from Overtures, Leipzig Gewandhaus Orchestra, Masur. Philips Classics Eloquence 468 101-2


----------



## Tsaraslondon

This is a lovely record, with Gomez particularly affecting in the slower, sad songs. However in the more lighthearted numbers, I miss that extra ounce of sparkle and personality you get from De Los Angeles, whose gift for communication practically leaps out of the speakers.


----------



## Arsakes




----------



## Bastian

Mozart - Concertos for two & three pianos
Zoltán Kocsis, Dezső Ránki, András Schiff
János Ferencsik


----------



## Pugg

*Richard Strauss;*

Suite from Der Rosenkavalier; Don Juan

Minneapolis Symphony Orchestra, *Antal Doráti *


----------



## MrTortoise

Henryk Gorecki
Symphony No. 3 'Symphony of Sorrowful Songs'

Dawn Upshaw, soprano
London Sinfonietta
David Zinman, cond.


----------



## Jeff W

*In which there is Mozart*

Good morning TC from bright and sunny and not too hot Albany! Decided to listen to a mixed bag of Mozart last night/this morning.









Started off with this marvelous new recording of the Mozart Violin Concertos and the Sinfonia Concertante K. 364. Rachel Barton Pine plays the solo violin and all of her own cadenzas to the concertos. Sir Neville Marriner leads the Academy of St. Martin in the Fields. Matthew Lipman joins in on viola in K. 364. I loved everything about this set and will probably be encoring it tonight.









Next up came the Symphonies No. 40 and 41 with Sir Charles Mackerras leading the Prague Chamber Orchestra. Another set that I like a great deal, though I favor the Pinnock\English Concert set slightly more.









Some of the Piano Concertos next, Nos. 22 & 24. Viviana Sofronitsky plays the pianoforte (a copy of Mozart's!) and the Musica Antiqua Collegium Varsoviense was conducted by Tadeusz Karolak. Of my two period instrument Mozart Piano Concerto sets, I far and above prefer this one.









Finishing off with the chamber side of Mozart with the three 'Prussian' String Quartets (No. 21, 22 & 23\K. 575, 589, 590) with the Hagen Quartett playing.


----------



## bejart

JS Bach: The Art of Fugue, BWV 1080

Bernini Quartet: Marco Serino and Toko Ichihara, violins -- Gabriele Croci, viola -- Valeriano Taddeo, cello


----------



## jim prideaux

somewhat belatedly and following a protracted wrangling between my son and the online seller my fathers day present turned up this morning.......and it was worth the wait!

Atterberg Cello Concerto performed by Truls Mork,Kristian Jarvi and the The Symphony Orchestra of Norrlandsoperan.This Bis recording is one of the only available of this work and the engineering itself really is marvellous. The disc also includes Atterberg's arrangement of the second Brahms sextet for string orchestra....nice one!


----------



## Morimur

*Aldo Clementi - Madrigale (Ives Ensemble)*


----------



## Albert7

Last night I went to the Century 16 to see the Met broadcast of Donizetti's La Fille du Regiment which was incredibly touching and hilarious.


























This was a production from 2008. I wasn't expecting the opera to be profound but merely charming and was I totally off base. The opera is a gentle satire against war and played around the theme of love conquers all including war. Also there was satire of the wealthy too and easily one could do a post-Marxist reading of the opera. Wonderful sets as well.

Singing was on point. Dessay was at her peak back then and she applies her over-the-top farcical acting skills with wonderful coloratura passages to Marie as a tomboy. Definitely no Sutherland and plus I don't think that I would have enjoyed seeing Sutherland with a gun either. Florez was like oh s*** as soon as his first aria hit. Even though legends are a social construct, that voice and beauty is legendary. Watch out, Kaufmann!

Trix are for kids but I couldn't help not thinking of the Freudian double entendre visual pun with Florez standing on top of the tank as his army of love conquers the wealthy classes to save Marie from a miserable fate. Yeah, that tank was pretty phallic and that added to the French-like approach to the opera which layered a bel canto with the farce.

Moliere, I kept thinking a lot.

Dessay you will be missed at the Met and sadly enough, Lord Lance will never get to savor your voice at its peak.

Okay, perhaps I should be banned from writing Met movie reviews before I even had a chance to drink coffee this morning. Moliere Moliere Moliere at the Met...


----------



## Blancrocher

Mozart: Symphonies 35, 40, 41 (Szell)


----------



## Pugg

​
*William Vincent Wallace : Songs *

_Sally Silver, Richard Bonynge_


----------



## Heliogabo

For Karajan's death day: Beethoven's 6th simphony "Pastoral" (1963).


----------



## jim prideaux

Rattle and the CBSO performing Walton 1st Symphony.....


----------



## Morimur

*Johann Sebastian Bach - (1998) Actus Tragicus (Rifkin) (2 CD)*


----------



## Pugg

​
*Martucci: La canzone dei ricordi / concert for piano and orchestra *
_Freni/ Muti_


----------



## Vasks

_First time to explore a composer I've never heard on a disc I just got_


----------



## Azol

I have received some of the boxsets I ordered earlier, so I started with Stanford's Symphonies nos. 1 and 2. His writing was very 'academic' so to speak, and what caught my attention most was the Scherzo and Finale of his 2nd Symphony, where he attempted to bring more adventurous musical ideas and scoring. Now onto his most famous Third "Irish" Symphony...


----------



## Torkelburger

Stravinsky this morning

*Igor Stravinsky*
_Dumbarton Oaks_
_Concerto in D_
English Chamber Orchestra
Sir Colin Davis
Decca

*Igor Stravinsky*
_Symphony in 3 Movements_
_Symphony in C_
_Symphony of Psalms_
Sir Georg Solti
Chicago Symphony Orchestra and Chorus
Decca


----------



## starthrower

A Capella Choral Works; Works For Piano


----------



## Cosmos

Cosmos said:


> Got some new albums. Right now, listening to Beethoven's Op. 1 no. 1, Piano Trio in Eb. This has become my favorite genre of chamber music, as of late


Have listened to all of op. 1, and op. 11. Great so far!

Right now, from the same album, listening to the piano trio transcription of the second symphony


----------



## Vaneyes

Sampling for* Heinichen* death day (1729).


----------



## Vaneyes

For *HvK* death day (1989).


----------



## Pugg

​*Rossini : Sacred works*
_Freni/ Pavarotti/Lorengar Valentini-Terrani ._


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Karajan's *Fidelio* has always suffered in comparison to Klemperer, but I prefer it. I remember that when I replaced LP with CD, I bowed to popular opinion and bought the Klemperer set. In the event, I was profoundly disappointed, and it was not long after that I bought the Karajan on CD.

Karajan's conducting is more sharply dramatic than Klemperer's. Just listen to those braying horns in _Ha! Welch ein Augenblick!_, superbly sung by Zoltan Keleman. Helga Deresch is as I remember her in the theatre, with a beautiful radiance of sound, her entrance into the Canon in Act I like a shaft of sunlight in a darkened place. Some now say they can hear strain in the upper reaches of the role, but I think they are being wise after the event (she bowed out of the opera world for a few years and reappeared as a mezzo). Nobody mentioned it at the time of the recording, and to my ears the top of the voice sounds gloriously free and ringing. Vickers is, if anything, more intense than he was for Klemperer, and the cast is completed with a superb, fatherly Rocco from Karl Ridderbsuch and Jose Van Dam no less as Don Fernando; nor should one forget Helen Donath's sprightly Marzelline.

A superb set.


----------



## Wood

Bach Cantatas BWV 61, 80 & the great 82 by the Dutch.

Currently it is Supervia on youtube.


----------



## opus55

Telemann:Festive Cantatas










I want something without vibrato this morning.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Mahler, Symphony No. 5*


----------



## Heliogabo

*Bach & Cage
*
Francesco Tristano plays the piano
This is a lovely album


----------



## OldFashionedGirl

On Spotify:







Schumann - Piano concerto. Zimerman plays the piano as like he is touching the body of the woman he loves.


----------



## Brouken Air

I like Parma and Scarlatti

:tiphat:


----------



## Guest

Ein Heldenleben and Bruckner's 9th in honor of HvK's death day.


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

Antonín Dvořák - Symphony No. 8 in G Major, Op. 88 (István Kertész; London Symphony Orchestra).









Coming back to Dvořák's excellent symphonic works.


----------



## senza sordino

This took a few days
Bartok String Quartets, all six of them
View attachment 72465

Bartok Divertimento, Romanian Folk Dances, Stravinsky Dumbarton Oaks, Pulcinella Suite
View attachment 72466

Bartok Violin Concerto no 2, Eötvös Seven, Ligeti Violin concerto
View attachment 72467

Kodaly Sonata for solo cello, Golijov Omaramor, Cassadó Suite for cello, Sheng seven tunes heard in China
View attachment 72468

Kodály Dances of Galanta, Hary Janos Suite, Peacock variations
View attachment 72469


----------



## PeteW

R3 this morning:

Rachmaninov Prelude G minor - Vladimir Horowitz - superb!


----------



## jim prideaux

an evening of Walton-sometimes he is just the man!

1st Symphony/Partita-Paul Daniel and the English Northern Philharmonia
Sinfonia Concertante/Hindemith Variations-as above, Peter Donohoe at the piano
Violin Concerto/Cello Concerto-as above with the cello played by Tim Hugh and the violin by Dong Suk Kang

I have had these recordings for a long time and they really are impressive-and all relatively cheap from Naxos!

I will also be returning to my newly acquired recording of Atterberg's cello concerto-(see earlier post!)


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Josquin, Messe Ave Maris Stella*

Lovely music, well sung.


----------



## doctorcdf

I'm listening to it mainly for Villazon's contributions.


----------



## Mahlerian

John Luther Adams: The Light that Fills the World
Mozart: Violin Concerto No. 3 in G major (soloist Pinchas Zukerman)
Dvorak: Symphony No. 7 in D minor
Boston Symphony Orchestra, cond. Morlot

On-demand Tanglewood concert of a few days ago. The Luther Adams makes a pretty sound, but wasn't all that engaging; I imagine it does more in person than in a lower-fidelity environment.


----------



## Morimur

*John Dowland - The Collected Works (The Consort of Musicke, Rooley) (12 CD)*


----------



## Haydn man

Tonight I shall listen to the 5th Symphony in my continuing exploration of this set.
So far so good with numbers 1 to 4
Davis is generally praised as an interpreter of Sibelius and I have enjoyed all the set so far


----------



## Blancrocher

Beethoven: Symphonies 4 & 6 (Walter)


----------



## TurnaboutVox

*Shostakovich
24 Preludes & Fugues, Op. 87* 
Roger Woodward, piano [Celestial Harmonies, 2010 but recorded mid-70s, RCA]

More Woodward. Splendidly austere, this is an excellent account of Shostakovich's Preludes and Fugues. I'm sorry not to have come across this fine pianist before now.


----------



## Heliogabo

OldFashionedGirl said:


> On Spotify:
> View attachment 72462
> 
> Schumann - Piano concerto. Zimerman plays the piano as like he is touching the body of the woman he loves.


Yes, also in the slow movement of Ravel's concerto in G.


----------



## Balthazar

*Wellesz ~ Octet, Op. 67.* Wiener Oktett performs.

*Schumann ~ Waldszenen, Op. 82.* Marc-André Hamelin at the piano.

*Beethoven ~ Piano Sonatas Nos. 19-22, Opp. 49, 53, and 54.* Annie Fischer at the piano.


----------



## D Smith

Remembering HVK today (of course I remember him most days) with what I consider to be a nearly perfect album. Sibelius and Karajan just go together. I listened to Symphonies 4, 5, and 6 tonight.


----------



## bejart

Wenzel Kallick (?-1767): Clarinet Concerto in B Flat

Petr Chromcak conducting the Czech Chamber Philharmonic Orchestra -- Igor Fantisek, clarinet


----------



## pmsummer

GUERNICA
HOMAGE TO SARASATE
HOMAGE TO CASALS
ZAPATA
*Leonardo Balada*
Barcelona Symphony 
Catalonia National Orchestra
Salvador Mas Conde - conductor

Naxos


----------



## pmsummer

A WORCESTER LADYMASS
_"A reconstruction of a 13th century votive Mass to the Virgin Mary, based on surviving manuscripts from a Benedectine Abbey in the English Midlands. Inserted amid the medieval music are a Credo and Benedicamus Domino specially composed for this programme."_ 
*Gavin Bryars*
Trio Medieval
Anna Maria Friman - voice
Linn Andrea Fuglseth - voice
Torunn Østrem Ossum - voice

ECM New Series


----------



## EDaddy

http://postimage.org/

Messe de Requiem - Requiem - André Campra - 1660-1744


----------



## isorhythm

Dutilleux - Correspondances


----------



## Selby

Mitsuki Dazai

Autumn: Music for Solo Koto


----------



## D Smith

Wagner: Das Rheingold. Karajan/ Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra, Dietrich Fischer Dieskau, Robert Kerns, Anna Reynolds, Josephine Veasey, Edda Moser, Helen Donath, others

More HVK listening tonight. Probably not the greatest Rheingold but still enjoyable!


----------



## Albert7

I heard this album on repeat like four times today on my PonoPlayer.










The HDTracks version is incredible. EMI did a most wonderful job remastering this album. One can feel the erotically charged playing that du Pre brings to the table with both the Haydn and Boccherini pieces. Messy and passionate, I just enjoy the way that du Pre did not care what others thinks. Kudos, Jacqueline!


----------



## Becca

Percy Grainger - Orchestral Works
BBC Philharmonic / Richard Hickox

An interesting collection of Grainger's works including the familiar (Shepherd's Hey), early works (We Were Dreamers) and reworkings of well known melodies (Blithe Bells). Many of these works come from the active folk song collecting that was happening in the first decade of the 20th century.


----------



## Pugg

*In memory for those who lost their life in fight MH17*



*Mozart: Requiem.*​


----------



## Albert7

Tonight we all get ice cream:






The video alone worth it.


----------



## brotagonist

Schubert Violin Sonata in g*; Octet**
*Schröder, Hogwood/**Academy of Ancient Music

I've started listening to the second disc (this one) in this set. A few times in the Octet I heard partial melodies of things I partially recognized from somewhere... but what are they? Were they borrowings or coincidental similarities? It's bothering me enough that I'm going to have to spin it another few times tonight and tomorrow morning.


----------



## Albert7

Berio's Coro.






Pure and simple.


----------



## Pugg

​*Mahler ; symphony 8*
C.O , _Sir George Solti _


----------



## Becca

Wilhelm Stenhammer - Serenade Op31
Gothenberg Symphony / Neeme Jarvi

I try to avoid duplicating items in this thread but I think that I have done this once before however it is one of those pieces which deserves repetition.

One thing that I get a 'kick' out of is discovering some semi-obscure piece which is a delight to listen to and feels like a real 'discovery'. The Stenhammer Serenade was just such a piece many years ago and gets pulled out regularly. If you are familiar with the Brahms Serenade #1 then you have an idea of this piece although it lives in its own unique world, almost a Nordic cross between the Brahms and Suk's _A Summer Tale_









P.S. The sound on this BIS recording is quite spectacular
P.P.S. Another totally enjoyable 'discovery' was Herbert Howell's Suite for Orchestra - _The 5 Bs_


----------



## doctorcdf

This morning I'm listening to -









The Canzonetta in D Major is perfect gentle wake up music.


----------



## tortkis

American Angels - Songs of Hope, Redemption, & Glory - Anonymous 4 (harmonia mundi)








American folk hymn and gospel songs published during 1790-1935.


----------



## Lord Lance

*My Lord's Bruckner's Sixth*

My Lord does the Sixth:









Should be good stuff.


----------



## Pugg

​*Tchaikovsky* : Symphony no No. 6 in B Minor 'Pathétique
_Riccardo Muti _


----------



## Dr Johnson

Beethoven, Symphony No. 3. Philharmonia Orchestra, Klemperer. Naxos Historical, 8.111303.


----------



## Pugg

​Such fine weather screams : sunny music.
*Vivaldi : Four Season.*
_Kremer / Abbado_


----------



## Lord Lance

*Howitzer I!*

Time to fall back on my old ally, the Howitzer:







​


----------



## Azol

Becca said:


> Wilhelm Stenhammer - Serenade Op31
> Gothenberg Symphony / Neeme Jarvi
> 
> I try to avoid duplicating items in this thread but I think that I have done this once before however it is one of those pieces which deserves repetition.
> 
> One thing that I get a 'kick' out of is discovering some semi-obscure piece which is a delight to listen to and feels like a real 'discovery'. The Stenhammer Serenade was just such a piece many years ago and gets pulled out regularly. If you are familiar with the Brahms Serenade #1 then you have an idea of this piece although it lives in its own unique world, almost a Nordic cross between the Brahms and Suk's _A Summer Tale_
> 
> View attachment 72484
> 
> 
> P.S. The sound on this BIS recording is quite spectacular
> P.P.S. Another totally enjoyable 'discovery' was Herbert Howell's Suite for Orchestra - _The 5 Bs_


Thanks a lot for this review! I have Stenhammar's Symphony No. 2, which is pure joy to listen to and waiting to receive the recording of the 1st Symphony, also on BIS. Might want to explore his orchestral output more!


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Late Callas, and the voice is not the same as it was even a couple of years earlier, but the singing is pure genius, the emotional range phenomenal. I just wish she'd chosen to sing Mignon's _Connais-tu le pays_ rather than Philine's empty showpiece _Je suis Titania_. She executes the filigree brilliantly enough, but she cannot disguise the hardness at the top of the voice. On the other hand there is a wealth of lovely detail in her singing of Juliette's Waltz Song, with miraculous fades at the end of phrases. Orphee's solo emerges as a true lament, Alceste's imprecation to the Gods as a true plea. Carmen is suitably sexy and playful, and she finds yet another colour in her voce for the dark, crepuscular beauty of Chimene's _Pleurez mes yeux_. Louise's apostrophe to love exposes the top of the voice unmercifully, but there is no doubting the quiet intensity of her intent. As for Dalila's arias, i doubt they have ever been done better, by anyone. This Dalila is a true seductress; sexy, dangerous and allururing, beautifully contrasting her blandishments to Samson with the burning ambition and danger in _Amour, viens aider ma faiblesse_. Callas vetoed her recording of _Mon coeur s'ouvre a ta voix_ and would not allow it to be released during her lifetime, but one can't imagine why, unless it was because of the snatched breath between the repeated _verse moi_ when it comes round the second time. Considering almost all singers add an extra _|Reponds_ to the phrase _Ah reponds a ma tendresse_ in order to take an extra breath, then Callas's insertion of a perfectly justified breath on _Verse moi, verse moi_ (there is a comma here after all) is hardly cause for concern.

One of the greatest recitals of all time.


----------



## MrTortoise

Sofia Gubaidulina
Chachonne
Piano Sonata
Musical Toys, piano pieces for children
Toccata - Troncata
Invention
Introitus, concerto for piano and chamber orchestra

Beatrice Rauchs, piano


----------



## Potiphera

I have just discovered this brilliant , poetic and powerful piece. 
I can't stop listening.


----------



## ArtMusic




----------



## Pugg

​
*Tchaikovsky/ Scharwenka*: 
Piano Sonata Op. 37, Romance Op. 5, Aveu passionne

_Joseph Moog_


----------



## MrTortoise

Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart
Piano Concerto No. 20 in d minor, K466
Piano Concerto No. 12 in A major, K414

Rudolf Serkin, piano
London Symphony Orchestra
Claudio Abbado, cond.


----------



## Dr Johnson

Bruckner, String Quintet in F major. Fine Arts Quartet _et al_. Naxos 8.570788


----------



## Pugg

​*Mozart ; piano concertos 26& 27
*
_Géze Anda _


----------



## EDaddy

http://postimage.org/app.php

Walton - Cello Concerto
Piatigorsky/ Munch & the BSO

Have really been enjoying this work by Walton this morning. A very unique and original take on the
cello concerto format to my ears. Piatigorsky, Munch & the BSO are all in fine form throughout.


----------



## Orfeo

*Pyotr Illyich Tchaikovsky*
Symphony no. VII in E-flat major (compl. by Bogatyrev from Taneyev's reworking of Concerto no. III).*
Piano Concerto no. II in G major.
-The London Philharmonic Orchestra/Neemi Jarvi.*
-Barry Douglas, piano (with Bradley Creswick, violin & David K. Jones, cello).
-The Philharmonia Orchestra/Leonard Slatkin.

*Vladimir Rebikov*
Pastoral Scenes, Autumn Leaves, Silhouettes, Among Them, Three Idylls, etc.
-Anatoly Sheludyakov, piano.

*Georgy Catoire*
Cinq Morceaux, Quatre Morceaux, Caprice, Intermezzo, Trois Morceaux, etc.
-Marc-Andre Hamelin, piano.
*
Anton Arensky*
Six Caprices, Six Pieces, Quatre Morceaux, Quatre Etudes, etc.
-Stephen Coombs, piano.


----------



## Vaneyes

Sampling a recent *Honegger* release. Live 2012 rec., Barcelona.


----------



## Gaspard de la Nuit

EDaddy said:


> Have really been enjoying this work by Walton this morning. A very unique and original take on the
> cello concerto format to my ears. Piatigorsky, Munch & the BSO are all in fine form throughout.


It's definitely a keeper, Walton is another under-rated, brilliant composer.


----------



## Vaneyes

OldFashionedGirl said:


> On Spotify:
> View attachment 72462
> 
> Schumann - Piano concerto. Zimerman plays the piano as like he is touching the body of the woman he loves.


Inspired. Pulling off the shelf a scintillating "one-nighter" interp by Martha.


----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## Blancrocher

Chopin - Preludes (Argerich)


----------



## Lord Lance

*A man and his addiction to posting on Current Listening.*

I think this may become my _only _posting thread on TalkClassical. I am so self-centered. 

Onward to Horowitz, Volume II:








​I am so reluctant on new pieces but Barber's Piano Sonata just goes to show the joy of discovering new pieces.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Verdi ; Requiem*
_Nilson/ Bergonzi/ Chookasian/Flagello._
Erich leinsdorf conducting


----------



## Vaneyes

Inspired by Orfeo. If I had a "Top 25 Enjoyability List", this CD likely would be on it. Requirements for such a list? Musicality, certainly. And probably a propensity for consecutive repeated listenings. Addictive IOW. :tiphat:


----------



## EDaddy

http://postimage.org/

Alexander Gretchaninov/Grechaninov, Alexander (1864-1956)
Strastnaya Sedmista (The 7 Days of the Passion), Op. 58
Charles Bruffy: Phoenix Chorale/ Bach Choir

This is a newly discovered GEM for me. It is human voices (choir) only and the orchestra is not missed one bit! The baritone and basses are doing what the cello and bass sections would cover in a rich orchestral arrangement and the overall effect, along with the higher register voices, is absolutely _breathtaking_. If ever there was music of and for the heavens, this is truly that.

Very peaceful, upward/inward-facing music. If you have a bad day at the office or are under any kind of stress in your life, I urge you to find a copy of this work, put on some headphones and let it wash over you. If it doesn't re-calibrate your soul and mind, then you might want to rethink your life.

Strongly, nay... _fiercely_ recommended.


----------



## Orfeo

Vaneyes said:


> Inspired by Orfeo. If I had a "Top 25 Enjoyability List", this CD likely would be on it. Requirements for such a list? Musicality, certainly. And probably a propensity for consecutive repeated listenings. Addictive IOW. :tiphat:


And after all this time, there's not yet a complete set of his piano works (held highly during Catoire's lifetime, himself an author of treatises on composition and theory). His music is forceful yet graceful and exquisite and I'm hard-pressed to see why pianists are not really going all the way with this music.

Rebikov too!


----------



## Morimur

*Georg Friedrich Haas - Limited Approximations*


----------



## Brian Rin

Vaneyes said:


>


One of my favorites as well. :tiphat:


----------



## Brian Rin

*Lekeu*'s Cello Sonata, Three Pieces for Piano










Balancing Lekeu's drama with *Nørgård*'s cosmic Libra


----------



## Lord Lance

*Horowitzer, Volume III*

More Horowitz:









The odd part is I have never heard these works before so I can't even assess his artistry. Makes the point of "owning" an artist box set moot.


----------



## Vasks

*Arriaga - Overture to "Los Esclavos Felices" (Savall/Astree Auvidis)
Beethoven - Piano Trio #1 (Trio Parnassus/MDG)
F.J. Haydn - Symphony #23 (Ward/Naxos)*


----------



## padraic

Sibelius - Symphony No. 6 (Berglund/Bournemouth)


----------



## pmsummer

*In performance.*










4'33"
*John Cage*
P.M. Summer - soloist/audience

Bwana-Art


----------



## Easy Goer

Mozart: Great Mass in C minor


----------



## ptr

pmsummer said:


> 4'33"
> *John Cage*
> P.M. Summer - soloist/audience
> 
> Bwana-Art


I dearly hope that You are recording this performance in some high resolution format! :tiphat:

/ptr


----------



## fjf

Trying to like Bruckner...again...and failing...


----------



## Proms Fanatic

First Night of the Proms 2015

Nielsen - Maskarade -overture 
Gary Carpenter - Dadaville - BBC commission: world premiere
Mozart - Piano Concerto No. 20 in D minor
Sibelius - Belshazzar's Feast - suite 
Walton - Belshazzar's Feast


----------



## EDaddy

fjf said:


> View attachment 72512
> Trying to like Bruckner...again...and failing...


Try his 7th. Karajan or Wand. If you don't like either of those, Bruckner is likely not for you.


----------



## Dr Johnson

fjf said:


> View attachment 72512
> Trying to like Bruckner...again...and failing...


Try Georg Tintner on Naxos.


----------



## Bastian

Brahms - Works for Choir and Orchestra (Herreweghe)


----------



## deprofundis

Im lisening to xu Shuya i did not lisen to him in a while but i personnaly think he has somesort Claude vivier edge burried in it, he probably lisen to him, than for unselting moment i would says he was inspired by olivier Messiaen, he could have since he live in France. 

Than im lisening to isang yun to rest my ears afterward, he more quiet than isang yun no paralel to be made between the two,one chinese , one is korean, one a bit chaotic at time one is more melodic.


----------



## Lord Lance

*Horowitzer the Man - Volume IV*

More listening from The Original Jacket Collection:









Not eccentric but certainly a fine pianist.


----------



## Dr Johnson

Elgar, Violin Concerto. Heifetz, LSO, Sargent. Naxos Historical 8.110939.


----------



## EDaddy

http://postimage.org/

This has been a treasure trove day (off) of classical listening for me. My recent Chandos box set acquisition has turned out to be a prize and a highly recommended set to any who are thinking of pulling the trigger on a new box. This one has a great combination of some excellent performances of greater-known masterpieces, along many more "off the beaten path" composer/compositions than most sets seem to have. The sound quality is first rate.

This is my first ever listen to anything Hummel and this, his Piano Concerto In A Minor, Op. 85 - 1. Allegro, is a work of pure sublimity. Very Mozartean in architecture and style, with a dash of Beethoven perhaps... but mostly Mozart. It's like a great Mozart piano concerto you never heard!

Big thumbs up.

Addendum: Well, it's no wonder this Hummel character was so clearly influenced by Mozart. Mozart was his teacher for a couple of years! According to Wikipedia:

_At the age of eight, he (Hummel) was offered music lessons by Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart, who was impressed with his ability. Hummel was taught and housed by Mozart for two years free of charge and made his first concert appearance at the age of nine at one of Mozart's concerts._

Serious virtuoso pianist.


----------



## Morimur

*Robert Parsons - Sacred Music (Carwood)*


----------



## Mahlerian

Franck: Symphony in D minor; Stravinsky: Petrouchka
Chicago Symphony Orchestra, Boston Symphony Orchestra, cond. Monteux


----------



## ProudSquire

*Haydn*

Symphony No.42 in D Major
Symphony No.43 in E flat Major "Mercury"
Symphony No.44 in E Minor "Trauer"

Roy Goodman
The Hanover band

I really enjoyed listening to these symphonies and I'm particularly fascinated by No.42. The first and last movement of this symphony scream Haydn to my ears and I love it. They're so bright and cheery!

*Shostakovich*

Symphony No. 9 in E-flat major, Op. 70

Neeme Järvi
Scottish National Orchestra

*Nielsen*

Symphony No.6

Neeme Jarvi
Gothenburg Symphony Orchestra


----------



## AClockworkOrange

*Franz Liszt: Harmonies Poétiques et Religieuses (Disc 1 of 2)* - EMI: Liszt - The Piano Collection
Aldo Ciccolini (Piano)

My passion for the Piano continues to steer the course of my listening and Franz Liszt's works cover a spectrum of emotions. This is my first listen to this disc but even on my first listen, I found many of the pieces to be moving, thanks in part to an incredible performance by Aldo Ciccolini.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Diamond, Symphony No. 4*

Diamond is one of those composers whose music is so lovely, I forget to listen to it. (You know, all that figuring out of what is the A theme, B theme, all that stuff.)


----------



## Gaspard de la Nuit

Yeah, absolutely nothing unique about a WCM listener listening to this recording, but Act 2 just never gets old, I think the intensity of the beauty is unmatchable, at least as far as my sonic travels have taken me. And the recording is legendary for being able to hear the orchestra well, though it might lack some of the electricity of live performances.

It's difficult to stop listening to some parts in Act 2 that are just so powerful - nobility, atmosphere, drama...I don't even want to listen to this god-damn music - which is certainly not 'upbeat' by any sense of the imagination - but its grip is just too strong.


----------



## KirbyH

I think it shall be a French night.

Daphnis et Chloe done by Gergiev and the LSO

Perhaps a little Saint-Saens

and then Berlioz - I'm thinking Harold in Italy and a mix of overtures

Sounds pretty good to me.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

I'm just following the trail of Roger Woodward recordings on Spotify this week, more or less at random.

Tonight we have:

*Toru Takemitsu - Complete works for solo piano
Rain tree sketch
Les yeux clos
For away
Litany
Piano distance
Uninterrupted rests, 3 poems on a text by Takiguchi Shuzo
Corona and crossing, live performance*
Roger Woodward, piano [Et Cetera, 1990]


----------



## bejart

Michael Haydn (1737-1806): Symphony No.37 in B Flat

Harold Farberman conducting the Bournemouth Sinfonietta


----------



## Guest

"Transcendental" pretty much covers the music, playing, and sound. Purists will hate the elephantine elaborations, but I love them!


----------



## Blancrocher

Pril Smiley - Eclipse


----------



## Balthazar

*Chopin ~ Nocturnes.* Nelson Freire at the piano. This has become my favorite recording of these.

*Volans, et al. ~ Pieces of Africa.* The Kronos Quartet perform works by seven African composers.

*Beethoven ~ Piano Sonatas Nos. 23-25, Opp. 57, 78, and 79.* Annie Fischer at the piano. The sound of this cycle seems to vary quite a bit - not surprisingly given the stretch of years she spent recording them. I don't know if it's the mic placement, the need for a piano tuner, or just the age of her old Bösendorfer, but some tracks can sound awfully murky which is a shame but it is clearly brilliant playing. Murkiness and the Apassionata just do not go well together...


----------



## Selby

Sofia Gubaidulina (1931)

The Lyre of Orpheus (2006) for violin, cello and string orchestra
Gidon Kremer, Marta Sudraba, Kremerata Baltica

The Canticle of the Sun (1997/98) 
Nicolas Altstaedt, Māris Sirmais, Riga Chamber Choir, Andrei Pushkarev, Rihards Zalupe, Rostislav Krimer









I like Gubaidulina. I admire Gubaidulina. I'm intrigued by Gubaidulina. I've spent a lot of time listening to Gubaidulina. Why am I not in love with Gubaidulina?


----------



## Albert7

Haydn's The Creation (English version)


----------



## Selby

Vaneyes said:


> Sampling a recent *Honegger* release. Live 2012 rec., Barcelona.


Thoughts about this?


----------



## pmsummer

Selby said:


> Sofia Gubaidulina (1931)
> 
> I like Gubaidulina. I admire Gubaidulina. I'm intrigued by Gubaidulina. I've spent a lot of time listening to Gubaidulina. Why am I not in love with Gubaidulina?


I feel your pain, but my answer might not be yours.


----------



## Itullian

Enjoyable live from Bayreuth recording.


----------



## Pugg

*Bernstein*;
"Candide Overture" (September 28, 1960 New York, Manhattan Center),
"" West Side Story "- Symphonic Dance" (March 6, 1961 New York, Manhattan Center),
"Symphonic Suite from the movie "On the Waterfront"" (March 16, 1961 New York, Manhattan Center),
"Ballet music: "Fancy Free"" (June 11, 1963 New York, Philharmonic Hall)
New York Philharmonic


----------



## Pugg

EDaddy said:


> http://postimage.org/app.php
> 
> Walton - Cello Concerto
> Piatigorsky/ Munch & the BSO
> 
> Have really been enjoying this work by Walton this morning. A very unique and original take on the
> cello concerto format to my ears. Piatigorsky, Munch & the BSO are all in fine form throughout.


Those RCA recordings are so wonderful, well most of them anyway .:tiphat:


----------



## Pugg

Vaneyes said:


> Inspired by Orfeo. If I had a "Top 25 Enjoyability List", this CD likely would be on it. Requirements for such a list? Musicality, certainly. And probably a propensity for consecutive repeated listenings. Addictive IOW. :tiphat:


I am going to dive deep in my sheer music and try again to plat this music


----------



## Heliogabo

*Two obscure composers*

This is a quite intriguing album:









*Johann Ludwig Trepulka*
*Norbert von Hannenheim*
_Klavierstücke und sonaten_
Herbert Henck, piano

Says the pianist on the liner notes: "These recordings bring together the surviving piano works of two composers about whose lives and carrers almost nothing was known for more than half a century. Both of them adopted the twelve-tone system in the 1920's, but while Trepulka followed the teachings of Josef Mathias Hauer, von Hannenheim took his inspiration from Arnold Schoenberg. Listening to the present recording, one is inmediatly struck by the distinctiveness of these two manifestations of a similar idea developed at virtually the same time".

I'm thankful with Henck and Manfred Eicher for bring this (tonal, btw) music to the light. Perfect for this friday night.


----------



## Pugg

Debussy: Images, Book I
Debussy: L'Isle joyeuse
Debussy: Images, Book II, No. 1: Cloches a travers les feuilles
Debussy: Préludes Book I, No. 3: Le vent dans la plaine: Animé
Debussy: Préludes Book I, No. 5: Les collines d'Anacapri: Très modéré


----------



## Jeff W

*In which there is Vaughn-Williams*

Since it is now Saturday here in Albany, I'm playing the Saturday Symphony!









Currently streaming the 3rd ('Pastoral') and 4th (for the Saturday Symphony thread) Symphonies by Ralph Vaughn-Williams. Andre Previn conducts the London Symphony Orchestra.


----------



## starthrower

Selby said:


> Sofia Gubaidulina (1931)
> 
> The Lyre of Orpheus (2006) for violin, cello and string orchestra
> Gidon Kremer, Marta Sudraba, Kremerata Baltica
> 
> The Canticle of the Sun (1997/98)
> Nicolas Altstaedt, Māris Sirmais, Riga Chamber Choir, Andrei Pushkarev, Rihards Zalupe, Rostislav Krimer
> 
> View attachment 72528
> 
> 
> I like Gubaidulina. I admire Gubaidulina. I'm intrigued by Gubaidulina. I've spent a lot of time listening to Gubaidulina. Why am I not in love with Gubaidulina?


I am! The Lyre Of Orpheus is a fantastic piece! That little old lady can write some of the hippest modern music imaginable.


----------



## nightscape

Sibelius - Symphonies No. 1 & 4


----------



## PeteW

R3 again! 
Finale of Grieg Piano Concerto with Javier Perianes, Sakaro Oramo, BBC Symphony. 
Fantastic performance!


----------



## Pugg

​*Mozart : Arias*
_Kathleen Battle/ Andre Previn _


----------



## Bastian

Stradella - San Giovanni Battista (Minkowski)


----------



## Lord Lance

*Haitink loving - Volume I*









Elgar's First and Second Symphony


----------



## fjf

Some Handel today


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

Robert Schumann - Symphony No. 3 in E-Flat Major, 'Rheinische' (Rafael Kubelik; Symphonieorchester des Bayerischen Rundfunks).


----------



## Tsaraslondon

OK, it's not exactly HIP, and it's sung in English, but these 1982 performances at the ENO did go a long way to spearhead the Handel revival that continues to this day.

Mackerras's speeds are far from slow and ponderous, and even though using an orchestra of modern instruments, are sprightly and beautifully sprung. The cast could hardly be faulted, with Dame Janet as a superb Caesar, and Valerie Masterson a delightfully kittenish and scheming Cleopatra. Great contributions too from Sarah Walker as Cornelia, Della Jones as Sextus and John Tomlinson as Achillas. James Bowman is a tad hooty as Ptolomy, but that would be the only serious criticism I would have of this set.

Maybe not one's only choice for the opera, but maybe as an adjunct to the Minkowski, the Curtis or the Jacobs.


----------



## Pugg

​*Beethoven : piano concertos 3&4*
_Radu Lupu _


----------



## Sonata

Some Russian opera, new exposure to these two:

Tchaikovsky: Iolanta
Glinka Ruslan and Lyudmila.

Both well done, conducted by Valery Gergiev. I am really enjoying this music. My little three year old daughter seems to be approving of some of the Glinka too. Bonus!


----------



## jim prideaux

when I was having a look round internet a few days ago I came across the following 'Audiophile' disc for very little cost so I thought I would give it a go....do not know anything about the label (German?) but it arrived today so it is my 'Saturday lunchtime disc'.......

Mravinsky and the Leningrad P.O. performing Shostakovich 5th Symphony (seems to be general confusion about the date of the recording).......

Kondrashin and the USSR TV and Radio Large S.O. Moscow performing Miaskovsky 15th Symphony


----------



## Dr Johnson

Bush, Concert Suite for Cello and Orchestra


----------



## jim prideaux

^^^^^^^have no idea but it looks interesting-Raphael Wallfisch always delivers as far as I am concerned!


----------



## Pugg

​*Leburn : Oboe concerto's 
*
_Bart Schneemann_


----------



## jim prideaux

Berglund and the Royal Danish Orchestra performing Nielsen 4th Symphony.....


----------



## bejart

Francesco Geminiani (1687-1762): Violin Sonata in C Minor, Op.4, No.9

Lyriarte: Rudiger Lotter, violin -- Olga Watts, harpsichord


----------



## hombre777

Bach Arias - Itzhak Perlman - Kathleen Battle


----------



## Pugg

​
*Dame Joan Sutherland *: _BBC recitals._


----------



## Vasks

_All Antonio_

*Salieri - Overture to "Palmira, Regina di Persia" (Fey/Hanssler)
Salieri - Picciola serenata per fiati (Il Gruppo di Roma/Frequenz)
Salieri - 26 Variations on "La folia di Spagna" (Bamert/Chandos)*


----------



## Dr Johnson

jim prideaux said:


> ^^^^^^^have no idea but it looks interesting-Raphael Wallfisch always delivers as far as I am concerned!


A few lines about the CD here


----------



## Dr Johnson

Takemitsu, Toward the Sea II.


----------



## Pugg

​*Grieg & Moszkowski *; piano concertos 
_Joseph Moog_


----------



## nightscape

*Bridge*
Summer, Tone Poem for Orchestra 
Phantasm, Rhapsody for Piano and Orchestra
There is a Willow Grows aslant on a Brook

From this Hickox collection


----------



## Eramirez156

*Anton Bruckner*
*Symphony no.1 in c minor
(Linz version 1866) *

CD 12 of the *Decca Wiener Philharmoniker* box set









*Claudio Abbado*

recorded 30 November - December 2, 1969


----------



## Selby

Kaija Saariaho

Private Gardens

Lohn (2000) 
for soprano and electronics
Dawn Upshaw

Près (1992) 
for cello and electronics
Anssi Karttunen

NoaNoa (1992) 
for flute and electronics
Camilla Hoitenga

Six Japanese Gardens (1994) 
for percussion and electronic
Florent Jodelet


----------



## bejart

Francesco Geminiani (1687-1762): Violin Sonata in C Minor, Op.4, No.9

Lyriarte: Rudiger Lotter, violin -- Olga Watts, harpsichord


----------



## Blancrocher

Brahms: Piano Music (Lupu)


----------



## Lord Lance

*Brahms lovin' - Volume I*

Prolific in his compositions for piano but scarcely heard, I listen to the first disc of:


----------



## pmsummer

EARLY VENETIAN LUTE MUSIC
*Joan Ambrosio Dalza, Francesco Spinacino, Franciscus Bossinensis, Vincenzo Capirola*
Christopher Wilson - solo lute
Shirley Rumsey - lute duettist

Naxos


----------



## Selby

Kaija Saariaho (1952)

Maa, Ballet Music in 7 Scenes (1991)

Tapio Tuomela, Juhani Liimatainen, Juhani Hapuli, Tapio Aaltonen, Jaana Kärkkäinen, Pauliina Ahola, Eva Tigerstedt, Lea Pekkala, Tuula Riisalo, Mikko-Ville Luolajan-Mikkola, Jaana Kärkkäinen









This is love. Twice last week. Once last night. Right now. Maa.


----------



## Mahlerian

Saturday symphony:
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #4 in F minor
New Philharmonia Orchestra, cond. Boult


----------



## tortkis

Gruber / Eötvös / Turnage: Trumpet Concertos (DG)
Håkan Hardenberger, Göteborgs Symfoniker / Peter Eötvös








H. K. Gruber: Aerial (1998-99) Concerto for Trumpet and Orchestra
Peter Eötvös: Jet Stream (2002), for Trumpet and Orchestra
Mark-Anthony Turnage: From the Wreckage (2004) Concerto for Trumpet and Orchestra

Takemitsu's _Paths (In Memoriam Witold Lutoslawski)_ from The Art Of The Trumpet by Håkan Hardenberger. (I downloaded only this track.)


----------



## Easy Goer

Tchaikovsky: Piano Concertos 1-3, Concert Fantasy. Peter Donohoe Piano, Bournemouth Symphony Orchestra & Rudolf Barshai.


----------



## bejart

Giuseppe Tartini (1692-1770): Violin Concerto in B Flat, D.116

L'Arte dell'Arco -- Carlo Lazari, violin


----------



## Guest

Kempf plays the original version of the Sonata No.2 and the Op.39 Etudes. He has quite an affinity for Russian music. Great recording--powerfully captures the lowest octaves.


----------



## Sonata

Some favorite composers I haven't heard in awhile, and one newer to me conductor wig is becoming a favorite.

Mahler: symphony 3 movement 1. I like the whole symphony but I prefer to see movement 1 as a separate piece from the rest. Conducted by Valery Gergiev, whom
I really like lately.

Brahms: symphony 2

Mendelssohn: piano trios


----------



## Vronsky

*Igor Stravinksy -- The Rite of Spring*

Igor Stravinksy, Atlanta Symphony Orchestra, Yoel Levi (Conductor) -- The Rite of Spring

via YouTube:


----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## D Smith

For Saturday Symphony: Vaughan Williams, Symphony No. 4; Bernstein/NYP. I hadn't heard Bernstein's take on this work before and regret that I've missed the opportunity to enjoy it. Just suburb - visceral, biting and dramatic. The Philharmonic is in top form too. What a shame he never recorded any other RVW Symphony. Recommended!


----------



## Eramirez156

*Marguerite Mérentié: The Complete Solo Recordings*









_GRAMOPHONE COMPANY, LTD., PARIS
1907
1. ARIANE: La fine grâce (Massenet) 2:29
(5100h) 33646 
2. ARIANE: Ah, le cruel (Massenet) 2:06
(5101_h) 33647 
3. WERTHER: Va, laisse couler mes larmes (Massenet) 2:33
(5102h) 33654 
PATHÉ, PARIS
1911-1912
4. WERTHER: Va, laisse couler mes larmes (Massenet) 2:38
(0037) 37 
5. TOSCA: Vissi d'arte (Puccini) 2:46
(0038) 38 
6. SALAMMBÔ: Les colombes (Reyer) 3:20
(0040) 40 
7. LE CID: De cet affreux combat…Pleurez mes yeux (Massenet) 4:28
(0041) 41 
8. SAMSON ET DALILA: Mon coeur s'ouvre (Saint-Saëns) 3:15
(0141) 141 
9. TANNHÄUSER: Allmächt'ge Jungfrau {Elisabeth's Prayer} (Wagner) 4:18
(0142) 142 
10. MIGNON: Connais-tu le pays? (Thomas) 2:38
(0143) 143 
11. ARIANE: Je ne comprends pas… Ah, le cruel (Massenet) 3:23
(0465) 465 
12. MARIE-MAGDELEINE: Ah bien-amié (Massenet) 3:06
(0466) 466 
13. WERTHER: Werther! Werther!…Qui m'aurait dit (Massenet) 4:18
(0477) 477 
14. FAUST: Le roi de Thulé (Gounod) 3:25
(0484) 484 
15. Les enfants (Massenet) 3:09
(0471) 471 
16. Fascination (Marchetti) 2:50
(0464) 464 
17. Si tu le voulais (Tosti) 2:56
(0480) 480

*Ketty Lapeyrette*

PATHÉ, PARIS
1912-1913
18. LE PROPHÈTE: Ah, mon fils (Meyerbeer) 3:15
(0491) 491 
19. SAMSON ET DALILA: Mon coeur s'ouvre (Saint-Saëns) 3:00
(0492) 492 
20. HAMLET: Dans son regard plus sombre (Thomas) 3:11
(1062) 1062 
21. HÉRODIADE: Hériode! Hériode! Ne me refuse pas (Massenet) 3:14
(1063) 1063 
22. SAPHO: O ma lyre immortelle (Gounod) 2:49
(1049) 1049 
23. SIGURD: Je sais des secrets merveilleux (Reyer) 2:59
(1054) 1054 
24. La Marseillaise (de l'Isle) 4:02
with Robert Lassalle, tenor & Henri Albers, baritone
(0590) 590

Accompaniment: All tracks are with orchestral accompaniment.
Tracks 4-17 are conducted by François Ruhlmann.
Tracks 18-24 are conducted by Emile Archainbaud.
Languages: All tracks are sung in French._


----------



## EDaddy

http://postimage.org/

Borodin - In The Steppes of Central Asia. Very colorful piece.


----------



## Albert7

This morning I heard this clip:


----------



## ptr

jim prideaux said:


> Mravinsky and the Leningrad P.O. performing Shostakovich 5th Symphony (seems to be general confusion about the date of the recording)


I have it on good authority the it was recorded in 1983.

/ptr


----------



## Guest

I haven't heard this in ages. Lovely, if not exactly fire-breathing playing. Excellent sound.


----------



## Guest

More vinyl excellence.


----------



## ArtMusic




----------



## Vaneyes

A recent arrival, recorded 1965, 1973, remastered 1998.


----------



## opus55

Beethoven 24-28










Played by Alfred Brendel


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1987, 1983, 1990 - '92.















View attachment 72552


----------



## KirbyH

I think this is my favorite recording of this work - excellent choice!


----------



## bejart

Leopold Kozeluch (1747-1818): Symphony in G Minor

Matthias Bamert conducting the London Mozart Players


----------



## KirbyH

I didn't get to my French music last night soooooooo I covered that this morning and then followed it up with this:









Like the last ten or so times I've listened to this opera, it's still much of a muchness - but Korngold does it with such sincerity you don't really even notice.


----------



## Vaneyes

Selby said:


> Thoughts about this (Honegger 'Jeanne d'Arc au Bucher')?


I'd like to hear more of it, but not enough to pull the trigger.


----------



## Vaneyes

For "Saturday Symphony" listening, *RVW*: Symphony 4, w. LSO/Previn (rec. 1969).

View attachment 72555


----------



## senza sordino

I'm playing my recent purchases.

LvB Early string quartets no 1-6
View attachment 72557


Brahms serenades no 1&2
View attachment 72558


Holst Double Concerto for two violins, two songs without words, lyric movement for viola and small orchestra, Brook Green Suite, A Fugal Concerto for flute, oboe and string orchestra, St Paul's Suite
View attachment 72559


Lekeu violin sonata, Ravel Violin sonatas no 1&2, Tzigane, Berceuse sur le nom de Fauré
View attachment 72560


----------



## MrTortoise

Tomaso Albinoni
Concertos, Op. 9 Nos. 1-6

Academy of Ancient Music
Christopher Hogwood, cond.


----------



## pmsummer

LITANY
_Prayers of St John Chrysostom for each hour of the day and night_
PSALOM, TRISAGION
*Arvo Pärt*
Estonian Philharmonic Chamber Choir
Lithuanian Chamber Orchestra
Saulius Sondeckis - conductor
The Hilliard Ensemble 
Tallinn Chamber Orchestra
Tõnu Kaljuste - conductor

ECM New Series


----------



## Selby

Karlheinz Stockhausen (1928-2007)

Michaels Reise um die Erde (1978-80) 
Donnerstag aus Licht (Thursday from Light), Act II

Peter Rundel, Ensemble MusikFabrik, Marco Blaauw, Nicola Jürgensen









Poetic. Meditative. "Tonal." It's amazing that this is the same composer who stirs such vocal opposition.


----------



## brotagonist

I heard the first six books a few weeks ago, so today I am completing the cycle:








Messiaen Catalogue d'Oiseaux, Book 7; Fauvette des Jardins
Peter Hill
[I have the original Unicorn-Kanchana release and it is severely bronzed, but appears to play just fine]

While I have known this music since the seventies, I cannot get over how much more there is to it than just birdsong. I had never noticed before that it is very Schoenbergian. Perhaps I am maturing as a listener, allowing me to hear influences and parallels I had never previously been able to detect? In any case, this is truly a magnificent work!


----------



## MrTortoise

For Symphony Saturday

Ralph Vaughan Williams
Symphony No. 4

London Symphony Orchestra
Adrian Boult, cond.

Commanded my attention fully! This is my first Vaughan Williams symphony and I'm looking for another recording to have a second go.


----------



## ArtMusic

The music was average, was more like dramatic accompaniment than true vocal characterization of the characters. Staging looked colorful. Overall not an opera I would return for a second listening.


----------



## EDaddy

Liszt: A Faust Symphony


----------



## Albert7

movement 1 from Schnittke's Choir Concerto


----------



## Pugg

​Grieg
Peer Gynt + Piano Concerto (Curzon)

FJELDSTAD / LSO (1958)


----------



## Pugg

Blancrocher said:


> View attachment 72545
> 
> 
> Brahms: Piano Music (Lupu)


Such a great pianist.:tiphat:


----------



## Becca

An evening of Richard Strauss played by the Berlin Philharmonic via Digital Concert Hall

Also Sprach Zarathustra with Andris Nelsons (Oct 2014)
Death and Transfiguration with Daniel Harding (Oct 2009)

Both conductors seem to have a great rapport with the orchestra and the composer and give terrific performances of these works (not necessarily a given!)


----------



## Pugg

Kontrapunctus said:


> More vinyl excellence.


I like the way you talking about vinyl very much.:tiphat:


----------



## MrTortoise

Ralph Vaughan Williams
Symphony No. 4 in f minor
Norfolk Rhapsody No. 1 in e minor
Flos Campi, for viola, chorus, and orchestra

Bournemouth Symphony and Chorus
Paul Silverthorne, viola
Paul Daniel, cond.

My second time listening to Vaughan William's 4th and even more enjoyable with the better sound fidelity.


----------



## opus55

Mahler: Symphony No. 6
Massenet: Werther

















Later part of Abbado Symphony Edition has been below my expectation unfortunately. I hope it was due to my lack of enthusiasm towards the end of a big box set. This M6 however sounded great.

I used to think Colin Davis was boring but his opera recordings are beautiful (Berlioz, Mozart, etc).


----------



## Pugg

​*Beethoven : Violin sonatas .
Perlman/ Ashkenazy*


----------



## OldFashionedGirl

On Spotify:







Bartók - Violin Concerto no. 1. Menuhin.


----------



## Arsakes

A selection of works in my MP3 player, notably:

*Mendelssohn* - Symphony No.3 & 4
*Rossini* - Barber of Seville overture
*Mozart* - The Marriage of Figaro overture
*Ippolitov Ivanov* - Georgian War March
*Mussorgsky* - A Night on a Bare Mountain
*Elgar* - Cello Concerto
*Holst* - Jupiter, Mars and Uranus
*Albinoni* - The Famous Adagio

and some *Tielman*, *Del Encina*, *Joculatores Upsalienses* and other Renaissance works.


----------



## Lord Lance

*Brahms lovin' - Volume II*

When unsure of which works to listen to or in which order, just go chronologically!

Disc No. 2 of:


----------



## ArtMusic




----------



## Lord Lance

*Haydn lovin' - Volume I*

Listening to the Baryton trios, last disc:
​
You know them, right? Those trios which were composed by Haydn for his court. You know he did, but do you know _what_ a baryton is? "That keyboard thingy, right?" Oh,Lord, help us all. I don't see what's so terrible about these trios to not warrant a HIPster ressurection.


----------



## cwarchc

My latest purchase
Considering when these were recorded the mid to late 1920's the sound quality is excellent


----------



## Pugg

​*Saint-Saéns : Symphony no3 (organ)*
_Rotterdam Philharmonic / Edo De Waart _


----------



## Lord Lance

*Haydn lovin' - Volume II*



Lord Lance said:


> Haydn lovin' - Volume I
> Listening to the Baryton trios, last disc:
> ​
> You know them, right? Those trios which were composed by Haydn for his court. You know he did, but do you know _what_ a baryton is? "That keyboard thingy, right?" Oh,Lord, help us all. I don't see what's so terrible about these trios to not warrant a HIPster resurrection. ​


Uh, nevermind.

Listening to disc 1 of Haydn's triumphant masterpieces, his Keyboard Trios:
















​


----------



## Taggart

Enchanting and elegantly English. The music flows fluently without any hint of artifice.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Malcolm Arnold - two discs of chamber works (some of them short 'fantasies' for solo wind instruments written for competition purposes), the six sets of dances from the British Isles plus an album of overtures. I would like to invest in the 4-disc Decca set of 17 concertos (he'd written c. 20 by the time of his death) but unfortunately it's currently out of print.


----------



## MrTortoise

Olivier Messiaen
Apparition de l'Église Éternelle (Vision of the Eternal Church)
La Nativité du Seigneur (The Nativity of our Lord)
1. La Vierge et l'Enfant (The Virgin and the Child)
2. Les Bergers (The Sheperds)
3. Desseins Eternels (Eternal Purposes)
4. Le Verbe (The Word)
5. Les Enfants de Dieu (The Children of God)
6. Les Anges (The Angels)
7. Les Mages (The Magi)
8. Dieu parmi nous (God among us)

Olivier Latry, organ


----------



## MrTortoise

Johann Sebastian Bach
Cantata No. 61, Nun komm, der Heiden Heiland, BWV 61

Bach Collegium Japan Orchestra
Masaaki Suzuki, cond.


----------



## Pugg

​*Tchaikovsky* ; piano concerto no 1
_Barry Douglas._


----------



## Selby

Arvo Pärt (1935)

Spiegel Im Spiegel, for violin and piano (1978)
Vladimir Spivakov, Sergej Berzodny

Für Alina, for piano (1976)
Alexander Malter


----------



## Lord Lance

*Haydn lovin' - Volume III*

Last disc of Haydn's piano sonatas:














​


----------



## Pugg

​
*Verdi/ Donizetti/ Mascagni/Ponchielli.* arias 
_Elena Souliotis ._


----------



## Selby

Keith Jarrett (1945)

Creation (2015)

First spin. Totally immersed.

This has absolutely been worth the wait.

It feels... I'm not sure the word... wise.


----------



## MrTortoise

William Byrd
In Tempore Paschali (Mass for 5 voices)
Regina coeli (motet for 3 voices)
In Assumptione Beatae Mariae Virginis (Mass for 5 voices)
Ave regina caelorum (motet for 4 voices)
Salve Regina (motet for 5 voices)

Chanticleer


----------



## Vasks

_LPs_

*Maillart - Overture to "Les Dragons de Villars" (Bonynge/London)
Chausson - Poeme, Op.25 (Friedman/RCA)
Poulenc - Concerto for Two Pianos (Gold & Fizdale/Columbia)*


----------



## bejart

Antonio Vivaldi (1678-1741): Cello Sonata No.8 in A Minor

L'Ecole D'Orphee: Susan Sheppard, cello -- Lucy Carolan, harpsichord -- Jane Coe, cello continuo


----------



## fjf

Mozart this evening.


----------



## brotagonist

I've been outside so much these past few weeks, that my listening has been distracted. I decided to give this yet another listen (the Octet sounded like it needed some extra attention last go round):

Schubert 3[SUP]rd[/SUP] Violin Sonata; Octet
Hogwood, Schröder; Academy of Ancient Music


----------



## Easy Goer

Josquin Desprez - Missa Ave Maris Stella Marian. Eight excellent males voices under the direction of Manfred Cordes.


----------



## EDaddy

Still trying to connect with Bruckner's Symphony No. 5 in B-Flat Major. I'm not that enamored by the bombastic theme of the first movement. There are a couple of pleasant fortissimo moments in between, but so far it's not enough to hold it together for me. Love Bruckner's 6th, 7th, 8th and 9th symphonies. Would like to add this one to the list.

Still trying...


----------



## Pugg

​*Ravel ; Gaspard de la Nuit.*
_Ivo Pogorelich_


----------



## Bastian

Bartók - 44 Duos for Two Violins (András Keller, János Pilz)


----------



## Kevin Pearson

I don't think I see French composer Charles Tournemire posted here very often but I think his 3rd symphony is really an amazing piece and worthy of anyone who likes late Romantic works. The 8th on this disc is also quite good but I prefer the 3rd with its use of bells inspired by his trip to Moscow and the sound of the church bells ringing of the Russian Orthodox churches there. Really a wonderful work and little known.










Kevin


----------



## omega

*Johann Sebastian Bach*

_Goldberg Variations_
Glenn Gould
[1981 recording]








_Keybord Concerti_
Alexandre Tharaud | Les Violons du Roy | Bernard Labadie (cond.)








_Violin Concerti_
Hillary Hahn | Los Angeles Chamber Orchestra | Jeffrey Kahane (cond.)


----------



## Lord Lance

*Chailly lovin' - Volume I*

And now for some Twentieth Century music:






​


----------



## papsrus

Beethoven filling my house

Symphony No. 5, Solti, Vienna Philharmonic (Decca)


----------



## EDaddy

http://postimage.org/

Mendelssohn: Symphony #5 In D Minor, Op. 107, "Reformation"
Charles Münch: Boston Symphony Orchestra


----------



## Balthazar

*Kathleen Battle ~ Grace.* Battle sings a program of well-known sacred songs.  Beautiful.

*Bartók ~ Piano Concerto No. 1.* Krystian Zimerman solos while Pierre Boulez leads Chicago.

*Beethoven ~ Piano Sonatas Nos. 26-28, Opp. 81A, 90, and 101.* Annie Fischer at the piano.


----------



## bejart

Jean-Baptiste Davaux (1742-1822): Symphonie Concertante in G Major

Concerto Koln -- Werner Ehrhardt and Andrea Keller, violins


----------



## D Smith

Sunday at the Opera: Gounod's Faust with Araiza, Nesterenko and Te Kanawa. Colin Davis conducts. Still a favourite overall recording of this warhorse. I especially enjoy the Devil. Davis does a fine job leading this studio recording.


----------



## DaveS

Richard Strauss
Horn Concerto #1 in e Flat Op.11; Horn Concerto #2 in E flat Peter Damm, horn 
Oboe Concerto in D Manfred Clement , Oboe
Duett- Concertino for Clarinet, Bassoon & Strings
Staatskapelle Dresden
Rudolf Kempe.cond.


----------



## Vasks

Kevin Pearson said:


> I don't think I see French composer Charles Tournemire posted here very often
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kevin


I have that disc. It's the only Tournemire I have.


----------



## AClockworkOrange

*Sibelius: 3 Sonatines Op.67, Kyllikki Op. 41*
Glenn Gould








A wonderful collection of music, beautifully recorded and performed sublimely :angel:


----------



## senza sordino

The last post

listening to a couple of recent purchases
Bizet L'Arlésienne Suites, Carmen Suites, Ouverture, Scènes bohémiennes, Symphony in C, Patrie
View attachment 72616


Walton Improvisations on an Impromptu of Benjamin Britten, Cello Concerto, Symphony no 2
View attachment 72617


I'm going to music camp, then a holiday. I'll be gone for 5 1/2 weeks. I'll check in from time to time, but I'm sure I'll lose the thread so to speak. Have a nice summer, or winter, wherever you are.


----------



## tortkis

Field Recordings - Bang on a Can All-Stars (Cantaloupe Music, 2015)








http://bangonacan.org/store/music/fieldrecordings
https://bangonacan.bandcamp.com/album/field-recordings

Julia Wolfe, Florent Ghys, Michael Gordon, Christian Marclay, David Lang, Tyondai Braxton, Jóhann Jóhannsson, Todd Reynolds, Steve Reich, Bryce Dessner, Mira Calix, Anna Clyne, Nick Zammuto

_"It's a kind of ghost story. We asked composers from different parts of the music world to find a recording of something that already exists - a voice, a sound, a faded scrap of melody - and then write a new piece around it."_ (David Lang)

_[...] the 12-track CD consists of commissioned music by some of the most inquisitive and unconventional composers in any genre, from indie art-rock (Nick Zammuto/The Books, Tyondai Braxton/Battles) to electronica (Mira Calix) to post-classical (Michael Gordon, David Lang, Julia Wolfe) to the art world (Christian Marclay)._

Very enjoyable album throughout.


----------



## Morimur

*Kaykhosro & Tahmoures Pournazeri - (2009) Mastan Salamat Mikonand*


----------



## MrTortoise

senza sordino said:


> The last post
> 
> I'm going to music camp, then a holiday. I'll be gone for 5 1/2 weeks. I'll check in from time to time, but I'm sure I'll lose the thread so to speak. Have a nice summer, or winter, wherever you are.


Good luck at music camp! Work hard and have fun and be sure to report in to us when you are back.


----------



## Eramirez156

*Maria Tipo*
*Bach: Goldberg Variations ( BWV 988)*









I haven't listen to this recording in long time, it's like catching up with an old friend.


----------



## papsrus

Maria Callas -- The Voice Within the Heart -- Historical Records (1952 - 1961)


----------



## pmsummer

SEI SONATE Ò PARTITE
*August Kühnel*
Consort Les Voix Humaines

ATMA Classique


----------



## SONNET CLV

View attachment 72618


Listened to Shostakovich's two jazz suites on CD14 from the "red box" Shostakovich Edition from BRILLIANT CLASSICS.

View attachment 72619


This set remains one of my favorites, collecting as it does so much of Shosty's music (27 discs worth) including the complete Symphonies (Rudolf Barshai and the WDR Sinfonieorchester) and String Quartets (Rubio Quartet) in very fine performances. The recorded sound throughout is stellar. A must have box set, and maybe all the Shostakovich you will ever need!

The Jazz Suites prove intriguing more as music by Shostakovich than as jazz. I favor the Waltz No. 2 from the Jazz Suite No. 2 (more properly titled Suite for Jazz Orchestra). This is a familiar waltz, the one with a dark edge that Stanley Kubrick used in his film "Eyes Wide Shut". I once used it in a theatre piece sound design for a dance segment in a Frankenstein themed play.

Interestingly, the same waltz is the opening Waltz movement of Shosty's Jazz Suite No. 1, where it sounds much more like something that Charlie Chaplin might have used in a film. Remember, this is music from 1934! (Apparently, the original score of the Jazz Suite No. 2 is lost, and what is currently called the Jazz Suite No. 2 is actually the Suite for Jazz Orchestra. Here's what Wiki has to say about all this:

The Suite for Jazz Orchestra No. 2 is a suite by Dmitri Shostakovich. It was written in 1938 for the newly founded State Jazz Orchestra of Victor Knushevitsky, and was premiered on 28 November 1938 in Moscow (Moscow Radio) by the State Jazz Orchestra. The score was lost during World War II, but a piano score of the work was rediscovered in 1999 by Manashir Yakubov. Three movements of the suite were reconstructed and orchestrated by Gerard McBurney, and were premiered at a London Promenade Concert in 2000.

The Suite, in its reconstructed form, consists of the following movements:
1.Scherzo
2.Lullaby
3.Serenade

Until recently, another eight-movement Suite by Shostakovich had been misidentified and recorded as the second Jazz Suite. This work is now correctly known as the Suite for Variety Orchestra (post-1956), from which the "Waltz No. 2" was made famous by the soundtrack to Stanley Kubrick's _Eyes Wide Shut_, and which now seems irrevocably erroneously associated with the Jazz Suite No. 2.

Note that the Waltz doesn't appear in the original Jazz Suite No. 2.

I followed my hearing of the two Jazz Suites (both conducted on the Brilliant Classics disc by Theodore Kuchar and the National Symphony Orchestra of Ukraine) with a listen to Mendelssohn's Fifth (though actually Second) symphony, _Reformation._

View attachment 72621


I turned to the LP (side 8) from my DG Karajan box set of the Complete Symphonies. Here Karajan conducts the Berlin Philharmonic in a 1973 recording.

I remain intrigued by the brief strings theme of the third movement _Andante_ from this Fifth Symphony. Perhaps one can hear in it the despair of religious doubt (which is shortly put to rest when the solo flute -- Martin Luther's own instrument -- plays the familiar Luther hymn for which the _Reformation_ Symphony is known.)

What intrigues me even more is that this is the same theme adopted by Shostakovich for his Jazz Suite Waltz. But Shosty gives us no relief of a hymn tune in his sardonic music.

Hear for yourself, in this You-tube presentation of the Mendelssohn Andante with the New Philharmonia Orchestra/Riccardo Muti






followed by a performance of the "Waltz 2 from Jazz Suite" by Armonie Symphony Orchestra, Evgeny Bilyar, Armonie Symphony Orchestra






Anyhow ... this was my concert for the afternoon -- Shostakovich Waltz Suite No. 1 and Suite for Jazz (or Variety) Orchestra (the misnamed Jazz Suite No. 2), followed by Mendelssohn's Symphony No. 5 -- _Reformation_.

A fascinating way to ponder eternity.


----------



## Lord Lance

If Suite from Le mille e una notte is any consideration of talent, then Sabata is fantastic! A gem. I don't know why he isn't mentioned more often or at least talked about when talking of late Romantics like Strauss or Nielsen. There have been dreadful composer-conductors or at least not particularly brilliant ones like Klemperer, Walter or Herr Furtwangler but Sabata doesn't seem like if the suite is any indication of general skill and quality of his compositions.


Or is it merely his best work?


----------



## Eramirez156

Another CSO JVC XRCD

*Debussy: Iberia
Ravel: Valses nobles et sentimentales
Alborada del gracioso*









* Fritz Reiner
Chicago Symphony Orchestra*

recorded March 4, April 13 & 15, 1957


----------



## pmsummer

LUTE MUSIC, VOL. II
_Lute Suite No. 4 In E Major, BWV 1006a - Chaconne, Prelude, Fugue And Allegro In E Flat Major, BWV 998 - Bouress I and II (From Cello Suite No. 3, BWV 1009) - Wachet Auf! (From Cantata 140)* - Fugue in G Major ('Guige Fugur'), BWV 877* - Adagio (From Violin Sonata No. 4, BWV 1017)* - Trio Sonata No.6 In G Major, BWV 530* - Allegro (From The Italian Concerto, BWV 971)* _
*J.S. Bach*
John Williams - guitar
Peter Hurford - organ*

Sony Classical


----------



## TurnaboutVox

*Ferruccio Busoni
Bach arr Busoni Organ Toccata, Adagio & Fugue BWV 564
Trois Morceaux Op 4 - 6 K 197
Second Ballet Scene Op 20 K 209
Two Dance Pieces Op 30a K 235a
Fourth Ballet Scene (in the form of a Concert Waltz) Op 33a K 238
Tanzwalzer Op 53 K 288
Indianische Tagebuch Book 1 K 267*
Wolf Harden (Piano)[Naxos, 2007]










*
Ralph Vaughan Williams
Symphony No. 4 in F minor
Symphony No. 6 in E minor*
Boult, New Philharmonia Orchestra [EMI, 1968]

The Saturday Symphony for this weekend, plus Symphony no. 6 for good measure. The recording still sounds fresh as a daisy...


----------



## bejart

Franz Krommer (1759-1831): Sinfonia Concertante in E Flat, Op.70

Thomas Wicky-Borner conducting the Vienna Consortium: Walter Schober, flute -- Hans Rudolf Stalder, clarinet -- Thomas Wicky-Borner, violin


----------



## EDaddy

Lord Lance said:


> If Suite from Le mille e una notte is any consideration of talent, then Sabata is fantastic! A gem. I don't know why he isn't mentioned more often or at least talked about when talking of late Romantics like Strauss or Nielsen. There have been dreadful composer-conductors or at least not particularly brilliant ones like Klemperer, Walter or Herr Furtwangler but Sabata doesn't seem like if the suite is any indication of general skill and quality of his compositions.
> 
> Or is it merely his best work?


I don't know... Furtwängler's 2nd Symphony is pretty darn amazing to my ears.

Haven't heard Sabata but your words intrigue.


----------



## Albert7

Afternoon listening party:






Sorry guys but I do listen to non 20th century stuff too .


----------



## Bastian

Late night audition. A wonderful discovery (for me) from Ravel.


----------



## EDaddy

http://postimage.org/

Bruckner Symphony #7: Allegro Moderato 
Jascha Horenstein: Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra (1928)

An old craggy, crackly recording of a classic, first-rate performance.


----------



## pmsummer

Albert7 said:


> Afternoon listening party:
> 
> ...
> 
> Sorry guys but I do listen to non *20th century* stuff too .


Still living in the past, I see.


----------



## starthrower

Dusted this one off today. I had previously dismissed it as overly lush mush
but I enjoyed it this time around.


----------



## Blancrocher

via Spotify: Roger Woodward playing Shosty's op. 87.


----------



## bejart

Franz Anton Hoffmeister (1754-1812): String Quartet in F Major, Op.14, No.1

Aviv Quartet: Sergey Ostrovsky and Evgenia Epshtein, violins -- Shuli Waterman, viola -- Iris Jortner, cello


----------



## Albert7

bejart said:


> Franz Anton Hoffmeister (1754-1812): String Quartet in F Major, Op.14, No.1
> 
> Aviv Quartet: Sergey Ostrovsky and Evgenia Epshtein, violins -- Shuli Waterman, viola -- Iris Jortner, cello


Now those guys look so happy together. Vote for that even though I never heard of the composer.


----------



## Guest

Some Hindemith Quartets today. Good stuff! Very well played and recorded.


----------



## Celloman

After listening to the Kubelik for the first time (which I now own), I strongly suspect that I may not need a second recording of _Die Meistersinger_ for a good long while. Powerful, well-characterized performances all around - and, well, Kubelik just gets it right. He never plays it too heavily, which, I think, is actually harder to pull off in some ways than some of his darker, more serious operas.

This made my day, folks. I'm still smiling.


----------



## EDaddy

Janáček - On an Overgrown Path
Talich Quartet & Radoslav Kvapil


----------



## starthrower

Ahh! Music from the homeland.


----------



## Selby

Gérard GRISEY

Le Noir de l'Etoile 
Les Percussions de Strasbourg

live performance:


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1972/3.


----------



## Morimur

starthrower said:


> Dusted this one off today. I had previously dismissed it as overly lush mush
> but I enjoyed it this time around.


Schoenberg, lush mush? You're crazy.


----------



## Albert7

More traditional fare in da self-party:


----------



## pmsummer

*It's on Deutsche Grammophone, so it must be Classical, right?*










PRIVATE ASTRONOMY
_A Vision of the Music of Bix Beiderbecke_
*Bix Beiderbecke*
Geoff Muldaur's Futuristic Ensemble

E Deutsche Grammophon E


----------



## Albert7

pmsummer said:


> PRIVATE ASTRONOMY
> _A Vision of the Music of Bix Beiderbecke_
> *Bix Beiderbecke*
> Geoff Muldaur's Futuristic Ensemble
> 
> E Deutsche Grammophon E


Well you could have listened to this then:


----------



## pmsummer

Albert7 said:


> Well you could have listened to this then:


I'll see your classical guitar and raise you an accordion.










A LITTLE STREET MUSIC
Music of... 
*Mozart, Praetorious, Chopin, Clarke, Boccherini, Rossini, Brahms, Joplin, Bach*
The Cambridge Buskers

Deutsche Grammophon


----------



## Albert7

Crashing into the roof with this disc while munching dinner:






Seriously 50 minutes of Scott Ross ain't a bunch of dross. 

Terrible couplet eh? No worries, I didn't win the poetry contest.


----------



## starthrower

Morimur said:


> Schoenberg, lush mush? You're crazy.


I was referring to Karajan's orchestral romance.


----------



## pmsummer

Albert7 said:


> Crashing into the roof with this disc while munching dinner:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously 50 minutes of Scott Ross ain't a bunch of dross.
> 
> Terrible couplet eh? No worries, I didn't win the poetry contest.


Which reminds me... where's George O.?


----------



## Albert7

Late night relaxing without any beer to this wonderful piece.






Hope that you folks enjoy it like I did tonight


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mozart; piano concerto's 6/8/9*
_Murray Perahia _


----------



## Albert7

Hartmann Symphony No. 6.

Happy times with:


----------



## Pugg

omega said:


> *Johann Sebastian Bach*
> 
> _Keybord Concerti_
> Alexandre Tharaud | Les Violons du Roy | Bernard Labadie (cond.)
> View attachment 72597


Such a fine piano player. :tiphat:


----------



## nightscape

Atterberg - Piano Concerto

Oh my, that second movement.


----------



## papsrus

Richard Strauss -- Orchestral Works (EMI Classics)
Rudolf Kempe, Dresden Staatskapelle
Metamorphosen, Eine Alpensinfonie


----------



## Albert7

Crashing with Carter's Double Concerto tonight while drinking water and playing on my new desktop server.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Vivaldi ; violin concerto's *
_Toso / Scimone _


----------



## Morimur

*Duo Márta et György Kurtág, Bach / Kurtág*


----------



## tortkis

Guillaume Dufay (1397 - 1474): VOYAGE EN ITALIE - La Reverdie (ARCANA)








http://www.outhere-music.com/en/albums/voyage-en-italie-a-317

_"The programme features works written by Dufay during his stay in Italy - some twenty years - in the service of patrons both religious and lay. It also includes pieces by certain musicians prior to Dufay's arrival in Italy and whose music, preserved in manuscripts in which his works appear, he might have known; there is also an anonymous piece."_ (Michel Bernstein)


----------



## Pugg

​
*Liszt ; A Faust Symphony.*
_Riccardo Muti _


----------



## Josh

#9


----------



## Pugg

​
*Verdi ; Un Ballo in Maschera.*
_Arroyo/ Domingo/ Cossotto/Cappuccilli/ Grist._
Maestro Muti in fine form. :tiphat:


----------



## ArtMusic




----------



## Lord Lance

*Abbado lovin' - Part I*

I listen to the Italian Hero's:









Disc 1: Mozart's March No. 1, Serenade No. 9, March No. 2, Divertimento No. 11

Might just be my ears but the Berliners sound as if they are really enjoying themselves with their Mozart.


----------



## Lord Lance

nightscape said:


> Atterberg - Piano Concerto
> 
> Oh my, that second movement.


I sincerely hope you explore more of Atterberg! He was one of a kind! Good to see a fellow Atterberg connoisseur!


----------



## Dr Johnson

No.1


----------



## schigolch




----------



## Pugg

*Brahms* - Concerto No. 2

Van Cliburn .


----------



## Jeff W

*In which Jeff posts quickly*

Good morning TC from bright, sunny and humid Albany! Going to make this update a quick one.









Anton Bruckner - Symphony No. 3. Simone Young conducts the Philharmoniker Hamburg.









Antonin Dvorak - Symphonies No. 4 & 5. Jiri Belohlavek conducts the Czech Philharmonic.









Camille Saint-Saens - Violin Concertos No. 1, 2 & 3. Fanny Clamagirand (violin), Patrick Gallois conducts the Sinfonia Finlandia Jyväskylä.









Camille Saint-Saens - Symphony No. 3 'Organ'. Claude Debussy - 'La Mer'. Jacques Ibert - 'Escales'. Charles Munch conducted the Boston Symphony Orchestra.


----------



## bejart

Georg Frideric Handel (1685-1759): Flute Sonata in B Minor, HWV 376

Lisa Beznosiuk, flute -- Richard Tunicliffe, cello -- Paul Nicholson, harpsichord


----------



## Pugg

​*Donizetti: Lucia di Lammermoor.*
_Beverly Sills / Carlo Bergonzi._:tiphat:


----------



## Lord Lance

*Haydn lovin' - Part IV - Piano Trios, Disc 2*

More piano trios from the Classical Era's finest and greatest composer [Mozart has had enough loving for a millennium]:

















​_The more I listen the more mesmerized I am. Oh, Haydn!_​


----------



## Selby

Beat Furrer

Spur (1998)


----------



## Easy Goer

Mendelssohn: Symphony No. 3 / String Symphony No. 11. Heidelberg Symphony Orchestra & Thomas Fey


----------



## Sonata

Cecilia Bartoli: Sospiri


----------



## Vasks

_More vinyl_

*Herold - Overture to "Zampa" (Paray/Mercury)
Saint-Seans - Morceau de Concert for Harp & Orchestra (Zabaleta/DGG)
Debussy - String Quartet (Budapest/Columbia)*


----------



## Vaneyes

For *Severac* birthday (1872).


----------



## Heliogabo

Vaneyes said:


> For *Severac* birthday (1872).


This is a perfect match.


----------



## AClockworkOrange

*Brahms' Symphony No. 4
*Zinman & the Tonhalle Orchestra Zurich


----------



## Selby

Just grabbed this behemoth from my library:

The John Adams Earbox









Currently:

Hoodoo Zephyr (1992) for electronics


----------



## Blancrocher

Dvorak/Smetana: Symphony 7, Bartered Bride, Moldau (Bernstein)


----------



## Pugg

​*Chopin ; Waltzes.*
_Vladimir Ashkenazy _


----------



## fjf

A different, but spectacular Messiah tonight. Jon Vickers is magnificent.


----------



## Selby

Olivier Messiaen (1908-1992)

Des canyons aux étoiles ... (1971) 
rec. 1973
Marius Constant, Ensemble Ars Nova
Yvonne Loriod, Georges Barboteu, Alain Jacquet, François Dupin

from Messiaen Edition


----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## Tsaraslondon

Callas's first commercial recordings, made when she was still only 25, are a stupendous feat, judged by any standard. These three arias were all originally issued on 78s, and were obviously intended to show her versatility, as well as the breadth of her repertoire. So we get Isolde's _Liebestod_ (sung in Italian, as was the practice in Italy at the time) and the Mad Scene from *I Puritani*, with Norma's _Casta Diva_ bridging the gap between dramatic and coloratura soprano. 
The Wagner is much more than a curiosity, her singing both vulnerable and tender, feminine and womanly. Though she was soon to abandon Wagner, Isolde was part of her repertoire at the time, and indeed she was performing the role of Brunnhilde when she first sang Elvira in *I Puritani*, standing in at the last minute for an ailing Margherita Carosio. She learned the role in just a few days an d had a huge success, contemporary audiences being completely astounded that such a large dramatic voice could cope so easily the the demands of Bellini. Not only could she cope with the role's demands, but she invested the roulades, the coloratura flights of fancy with a depth and meaning hitherto unheard of. The aria is sung with enormous elasticity, her breath control prodigious, her legato line unparalleled, phrasing like a great violinist; and the cabaletta is an absolute miracle. No longer an empty showpiece, it becomes a musical expression of Elvira's clouded, disturbed mind, those descending scales emerging as the sighs of a wounded soul. If anyone ever doubts Callas's supremacy as a singer and musician, then I play them this recording. Generally they sit open-mouthed with amazement. Indeed one singing student I played it to had to hear it over and over again. He just couldn't understand how she could do it. 
_Casta diva_ is also a beautiful performance. Later she would bring greater depth to the cabaletta, but the insouciant ease with which she tosses off its difficulties is literally breathtaking.


----------



## Mahlerian

Bach: Goldberg Variations
Bob van Asperen


----------



## Albert7

Haydn station on Pandora while Ben and I move him out.


----------



## pmsummer

MUSIC OF ELGAR AND VAUGHAN WILLIAMS
_Introduction and Allegro / Serenade / Elegy for Strings_
*Edward Elgar*
_Tallis Fantasia / Greensleeves Fantasia_
*Ralph Vaughan Williams*
Orpheus Chamber Orchestra

Deutsche Grammophon


----------



## KirbyH

Some big works today:

Mahler 7 from Haitink's first cycle (I sold the full box some time ago but kept the 1st, 2nd, 3rd, and 7th as rips)

Ravel from Karajan and Martinon

and Respighi's Sinfonia Drammatica. This is my first time listening through it all and I can't say that it hangs together as well as a symphony by Beethoven or Brahms but it makes such a grand noise that I don't really mind that - and Chandos's stadium huge sound is beyond reproach.


----------



## jim prideaux

Lord Lance said:


> I sincerely hope you explore more of Atterberg! He was one of a kind! Good to see a fellow Atterberg connoisseur!


can I take this opportunity to also recommend the little heard cello concerto-marvellous BIS recording, Truls Mork and Kristian Jarvi

Freire, Chailly and the Gewandhausorchester-the two Brahms Piano Concertos


----------



## Selby

Olivier Messiaen (1908-1992)

Visions de l'Amen (1943) 
for 2 pianos 
Katia Labèque, Marièlle Labèque
rec. 1969

from Messiaen Edition

View attachment 72656


Not John Ogden, but good. Really good, actually.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

Inspired, tangentially, by Nightscape's perusal of the Hickox box set of Bridge's orchestral works:

*
Frank Bridge*
Three Poems (1914) 
Hidden Fires, H. 172 (c1926)
Arabesque, H. 112/4 (1914)
Moderato in E minor, H. 29 (1903) 
Pensée Fugitive in F minor, H. 16 (1902)
Scherzettino in G minor, H. 20 (1901-2)
Miniature Pastorals, Set 3, H. 150 (1921)
3 Improvisations (3) for piano, left hand, H. 134 (1918)
Winter Pastoral, H. 168 (1925)
3 Lyrics, H. 161 (1921-24)
A Dedication, H. 171 (1926)
Berceuse, for piano in B flat major, H. 8d (1901)
Canzonetta, H. 169 (1926)
Gargoyle, for piano, H. 177 (1928)
Mark Bebbington (Piano) [SOMM, 2011]

An interesting contrast to Ashley Wass on Naxos, Bebbington offers three (against two) CDs of Bridge's subtle, elegant and often challenging works, mostly miniatures. Excellent sound; a low key but limpid, thoughtful performance; no fireworks.


----------



## Morimur

*Dastan Trio - (2003) Journey to Persia*


----------



## Polyphemus

Just listened to Rodeo from this C D. What a glorious romp by MTT and his San Francisco Boys and Girls.


----------



## Albert7

Disc 6 from the GG box set on my PonoPlayer w/ M and D MH40's again at the City Creek Apple Store.










Gouldmeister crashing the Beethoven and Bach keyboard concerti like there no tomorrow. Review forthcoming in listening thread.


----------



## Albert7

pmsummer said:


> MUSIC OF ELGAR AND VAUGHAN WILLIAMS
> _Introduction and Allegro / Serenade / Elegy for Strings_
> *Edward Elgar*
> _Tallis Fantasia / Greensleeves Fantasia_
> *Ralph Vaughan Williams*
> Orpheus Chamber Orchestra
> 
> Deutsche Grammophon


Those guys seriously look like they just came out of a UK polo match. But I don't see any horses of courses.

Of course, then today we get this drama


----------



## SiegendesLicht

It is middle of July, and I am listening to a Christmas organ music collection:









Track 1: "Stille Nacht, heilige Nacht".

The rest of it:

02. Zu Bethlehem geboren (F. Lehrndorfer)
03. Präludium G-Dur, Op.37/2 (F. Mendelssohn)
04. Gelobet seist du, Jesu Christ, BWV 604 (J.S .Bach)
05. Der Tag, der ist so freudenreich, BWV 605 (J.S. Bach)
06. Triosonate d-moll, BWV 527 (J.S. Bach)
07. Nun freut euch, lieben Christen g'mein, BWV 734 (J.S. Bach)
08. Lobt Gott, ihr Christen, allzugleich, BWV 609 (J.S. Bach)
09. Heiligste Nacht, Op.33 (C. Sattler)
10. Sonate Nr. 1 d-moll, Op.42 (F.A. Guilmant)
11. Adeste fideles (F. Reithmeier)
12. In dulci jubilo (F. Reithmeier)
13. Kommet, ihr Hirten (F. Reithmeier)
14. Es ist ein Ros' entsprungen, Op.122/6 (J. Brahms)
15. Sonate Nr. 12 Des-Dur, Op.154 (J.G. Rheinberger)
16. Jesus ist kommen, Op.67, Nr.51 (M. Reger)
17. Wie schön leuchtet der Morgenstern, Op.67, Nr.49 (M. Reger)
18. Vom Himmel hoch, da komm ich her, Op.67, Nr.40 (M. Reger)
19. Variationen "O du fröhliche" (F. Lehrndorfer)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*gets up and goes to the window to see if it is snowing by any chance*


----------



## Bastian

Monteverdi's Fourth Book of Madrigals with La Venexiana.

I think this is my favourite book of madrigals by him, though it might have something to do with the film that I Fagiolini made. I was skeptical at first, but I have to say I've thoroughly enjoyed it. Has anyone else seen this?


----------



## Eramirez156

*Igor Stravinsky: Pulcinella*
_Complete ballet music_









*Jennifer Larmore 
John Aler
Jan Opalach

Hugh Wolff
The Saint Paul Chamber Orchestra
*


----------



## AClockworkOrange

Just a song at present - *Purcell's 'Let Us Wander' from 'The Indian Queen' (arr. Moffat) performed by Victoria De Los Angeles & Dietrich Fischer-Dieskau*. I'm assuming the Pianist is Gerald Moore but I do not have the booklet from the EMI Legends: Victoria DeLos Angeles to hand to confirm this.

I really do enjoy this song, I cannot remember the last time I heard this piece but it came back so quickly.


----------



## tortkis

Sponsa régis la victoire de la vierge dans l'œuvre d'Hildegard von Bingen - La Reverdie (ARCANA)


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Tchaikovsky, Symphony No. 1*

I'm used to this from the Naxos recording. Abbado brings it to life.


----------



## Eramirez156

_*Glorious John and Ludwig van*_









*Piano Concerto No. 5 in E flat major ('Emperor'), Op. 73*

*Mindru Katz
Halle Orchestra*


----------



## Vronsky

*Claude Debussy -- Preludes*









Claude Debussy, Krystian Zimerman (Piano) -- Preludes


----------



## Morimur

*Johann Sebastian Bach - Messe en si mineur (Herreweghe)*


----------



## EDaddy

http://postimage.org/

Respighi: Metamorphoseon - Theme and Variations
Geoffrey Simon; Philharmonia Orchestra

Spellbinding!

I find this entire work at least as enjoyable as Respighi's more popular works like Fountains and Pines. Maybe it's that this is fresher for me. Either way, it is a work of pure delight and enchantment. Simon and the Phil are in fine form throughout.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Last night and today: Malcolm Arnold - Symphonies 1-9.

Taking the cycle as a whole, I'd say Arnold was a symphonist worth looking into despite his (then) greater reputation for film and light music. None of the works here hold any real terrors but there is more than enough to sustain interest at the very least and in places there's an occasional hint of the closet jazzer/modernist perhaps wanting to let rip but holding himself back nonetheless.

The 9th symphony from 1986 is a different animal altogether, though - although not his final composition there is more than a valedictory whiff about it, especially in the 20 minute-plus final moment (it may interest admirers of Mahler 9). It could be argued that it may have been the composer's original intention to say goodbye to the world with this, but as this is Arnold we are talking about perhaps he was instead showing remorse for the fact that he had royally pissed off quite a lot of people in the previous 30 years (the work was actually dedicated to his carer). Whatever his feelings, it turned out to be somewhat premature - although often ill, the old curmudgeon managed to live for another 20 years.

The final disc includes a 10-minute discussion about the 9th symphony between composer and conductor - a rather unenlightening affair in which Arnold's lack of enthusiasm for engaging with his interviewer is palpable.


----------



## breakup




----------



## EDaddy

Responding to post #9141 (Forgot to hit "reply with quote" again):

Lol. Arnold sounds like a real charmer. 

Nothing in your review makes me want to jump out of my proverbial seat and go get this cycle, EG. Thanks for saving me the how ever many bucks! :cheers::lol:


----------



## pmsummer

*Altmusik Camerata Resurrecting Old-but New to You-Music*










ODDITIES & TRIFLES
_The Very Peculiar Instrumental Music of_
*Giovanni Valentini*, c.1582-1649
ACRONYM

Olde Focus Records


----------



## Guest

These LPs arrived today. I started with the Mahler, which was still sealed: fantastic performance and sound.


----------



## bejart

Jean-Joseph Mondonville (1711-1772): Sonata en symphonie in G Major, Op.3, No.5

Marc Minkowski conducting Les Musiciens du Louvre


----------



## Albert7

Dinner music now:


----------



## papsrus

Schubert, Bohm & Berlin today. (DG) 
In order, Nos. 8, 9, 5, 6, and now 1


----------



## brotagonist

An absolutely gorgeous piece of music, the Piano Trio by Tchaikovsky...









...is here performed by Rogé, Amoyal and Lodéon.


----------



## Albert7

tonight's big listening assignment.


----------



## breakup

Albert7 said:


> tonight's big listening assignment.


Admittedly this person plays a bit faster than my granddaughter, but not much better.

I'll pass on listening to more than just a few seconds of it.


----------



## bejart

Haydn: Piano Sonata No.19 in E Minor

Jeno Jando, piano


----------



## Lord Lance

EDaddy said:


> Responding to post #9141 (Forgot to hit "reply with quote" again):
> 
> Lol. Arnold sounds like a real charmer.
> 
> Nothing in your review makes me want to jump out of my proverbial seat and go get this cycle, EG. Thanks for saving me the how ever many bucks! :cheers::lol:


To each their own, daddy. In my opinion, Arnold is one of Britain's finest symphonists and composer. His Sixth is worth fawning over.


----------



## tortkis

Franco Donatoni: Dieci anni dopo (Stradivarius)
Divertimento Ensemble, Italian Saxophone Quartet, Lorenzo Missaglia (flute), Mario Marzi (saxophone), Sandro Gorli (conductor)








Hot, for soprano saxophone and 6 performers (1989)
Flag, for 13 instruments (1987)
Tema, for 12 instruments (1981)
Luci, for flute in G (1995)
Luci II, for bassoon and horn (1996)
Rasch, for 4 saxophones (1990)

Released in 2010, 10 years after Donatoni's passing. (The album title means "ten years after" in Italian.) Intensive.


----------



## Albert7

Lord Lance said:


> To each their own, daddy. In my opinion, Arnold is one of Britain's finest symphonists and composer. His Sixth is worth fawning over.


Agreed I dig Arnold!


----------



## Pugg

*Beethoven*: Appassionata Sonata, Sonata In D, Op. 10, No. 3
_Vladimir Horowitz_


----------



## Balthazar

*Penderecki ~ La Follia.* Anne-Sophie Mutter on violin.

*Beethoven ~ Symphony No. 7, Op. 92.* Bernstein leads Vienna. A mention in another thread of Beecham's quip put me in the mood to hear some yaks dancing.

*Beethoven ~ Piano Sonatas Nos. 29-30, Opp. 106 and 109.* Annie Fischer. Lovely Op. 109.


----------



## EDaddy

Lord Lance said:


> To each their own, daddy. In my opinion, Arnold is one of Britain's finest symphonists and composer. His Sixth is worth fawning over.


I never said he wasn't, lance. I simply said elgar's review didn't paint a very compelling portrait of the man _or _his music. I honestly don't know that I've ever heard any Arnold so I have no dog in this fight.

Which version of his 6th would you recommend to an Arnold virgin? You never know, this time tomorrow I could be fawning too! 

If I'm yawning you're gonna hear about it tho. :lol:


----------



## Pugg

​*Beethoven : symphony 4 & 7*


----------



## SONNET CLV

The Bartok Quartets for tonight. The Guarneri set on 3 LPs from RCA Red Seal, ARL3-2412 STEREO.









Since I tweaked my turntable and cartridge the other day, I've been playing vinyl almost exclusively. (Though I did listen to the Shostakovich Jazz Suites yesterday via CD. -- post 9054 on this thread.) The Guarnari's may produce a more "elegant" than "elemental" Bartok, and the performances are not my "first choice" for Bartok interpretation (I prefer both the Julliard and Végh Quartets, different as they are, interpretively), but the production of this RCA box set of three LPs is the selling point -- the engineers have allowed the quartet to take the stage as four separate instrumentalists in real space in front of me, spread right to left from speaker to speaker not as a single mono-like blur, but as four distinct presences. The instruments convey body, presence, and proper timbral character. You can single out each player in space, hear him work his instrument, breathe, and even move about on his chair. RCA's close microphone placement highlights each player's performance, which for the quartets adds up to an intimate focus on textural details and an overwhelmingly personal listening experience.

It's exactly what a turntable tweak is about -- to enjoy this kind of recording to its fullest.


----------



## brotagonist

Bliss 

Webern Sechs Stücke für Orchester (Mehta/Staatskapelle Dresden)


----------



## brotagonist

I only know Busoni's Doktor Faust, so I thought I'd pick a late work.

Divertimento per flauto e orchestra
Gérard, Albrecht/RSO Berlin

In the words of a listener (I couldn't have said it better myself ): "Un neoclassicismo di gran classe su cui "giocare", pieno di equivoci irrisolti."


----------



## Albert7

Listening to Bartok's Mikrokosmos Volumes with pals late night while cleaning up the living room. Ben leaves tomorrow at 7 AM so scrambling to get everything ready.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mendelssohn/ Bruch*; Violin concertos

Kyung Wha Chung :tiphat:


----------



## AClockworkOrange

EDaddy said:


> I never said he wasn't, lance. I simply said elgar's review didn't paint a very compelling portrait of the man _or _his music. I honestly don't know that I've ever heard any Arnold so I have no dog in this fight.
> 
> Which version of his 6th would you recommend to an Arnold virgin? You never know, this time tomorrow I could be fawning too!
> 
> If I'm yawning you're gonna hear about it tho. :lol:


I'm also fan of Malcolm Arnold's music and if I may offer a recommendation, you may wish to try Richard Hickox and London Symphony Orchestra for the Sixth :tiphat:


----------



## Tsaraslondon

A lovely sunny morning and some lovely sunny music by Offenbach, courtesy of Karajan and the Philharmonia. This disc contains Offenbach's _Gaite Parisienne_, Waldteufel's _Les Patineurs_, the intermezzo from Granados's *Goyescas* and the Polka from Weinberger's *Schwanda the Bagpiper*.

The rather incongruous coupling is Bartok's _Music for Strings, Percussion and Celesta_ (this time with the BPO).


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Disc 2: Arias by Rousseau, Gluck, Mozart, Weber, Stradella, Wagner and Goldmarck (the exquisite, and exquisitely sung _Magische Tone_ from *Die Konigin von Saba*.


----------



## Pugg

​*Dame Kiri Te Kanawa *: _Italian opera arias _


----------



## Sonata

Listening to the lovely Beverly Sills singing some French in her album Plaisir D'amour. Glorious singing, I am a great fan of this lady.


----------



## Azol

*Charles Stanford - Symphony No. 5* from complete symphonies boxset. Loving it! Actually I enjoy it better than his "Irish" Third! Sounds like his most "brucknerian" composition to my ears: wide arcs of musical themes, brass chorales. Every movement is full of delight and promise to reveal more with each listen. Fifth Symphony is worth the price of admission alone!


----------



## Pugg

​*Mozart/ Handel/ Boïeldieu* , et all; Harp Concertos

_Robles/ Ellis _


----------



## Pugg

Sonata said:


> Listening to the lovely Beverly Sills singing some French in her album Plaisir D'amour. Glorious singing, I am a great fan of this lady.


Deserves a picture:tiphat:


----------



## hombre777

Bartók - Piano Concerto No 3 in E major, Sz 119 ( András Schiff )

STRAVINSKY Sonata for 2 Pianos 

Berg - Piano sonata


----------



## elgar's ghost

EDaddy said:


> Responding to post #9141 (Forgot to hit "reply with quote" again):
> 
> Lol. Arnold sounds like a real charmer.
> 
> Nothing in your review makes me want to jump out of my proverbial seat and go get this cycle, EG. Thanks for saving me the how ever many bucks! :cheers::lol:


I agree I didn't exactly give it the hard sell, but I did say his symphonies were worth investigating nonetheless. I genuinely enjoy them but I've never often been one for over-the-top fanboy hyperbole even with my favourite composers, although I perhaps should have spared a few more words on this cycle's collective merits rather than clouding the issue by touching on the more negative aspects of the composer's personality .

Lance's recommendation of the 6th for initial listening is a good one and allow me to suggest the 4th (written in reaction to the Notting Hill Race Riots of the 1950s) as another.


----------



## MrTortoise

Steve Reich
You Are (Variations)
1. You are Wherever Your Thoughts Are
2. Shiviti Hashem L'negdi (I Place the Eternal Before Me)
3. Explanations come to an End Somewhere
4. Ehmor M'aht, V'ahsay Harbay (Say Little and Do Much)


----------



## bejart

Antonio Vivaldi (1678-1741): Bassoon Concerto in A Minor, RV 499

Bela Drahos conducting the Nicolaus Esterhazy Sinfonia -- Tamas Benkocs, bassoon


----------



## Jeff W

*In which there is French music*

Good morning TC from bright and sunny Albany! Lots of French music. Been in the mood for lots of French composers lately, don't know why.









Started off with Ravel's 'Daphnis et Chloe' as performed by the Berlin Philharmonic and Berlin Radio Chorus under Pierre Boulez. I love this music and loved this performance of it. Can't tell yet if I prefer this one to the Charles Munch\BSO version but this one was absolutely wonderful. Also included on the disc was Ravel's 'La Valse'. Not entirely sure why as 'Daphnis' easily stands on its own but was a welcome listen.









Went with Camille Saint-Saens next and the two Cello Concertos, Suite Op. 16 and 'The Swan' from 'Carnival of the Animals'. Maria Kliegel played the solo cello and the Bournemouth Sinfonietta was conducted by Jean-Francois Monnard. Well played in all but only the first of the Cello Concertos and 'The Swan' really appealed to me.









The only non-French composer of my listening, Anton Bruckner, was next. Simone Young conducted the Philharmoniker Hamburg in the Symphony No. 4 'Romantic' in the original 1874 version. I don't know enough about the numerous revisions Maestro Bruckner made to his works to know which is 'better' but I did enjoy this version. Perhaps soon I will do some comparative listening between versions to see which I prefer.









Hopping back in time now to the French Baroque with Francois Couperin and 'Les Concerts Royaux' with Jordi Savall and Le Concert des Nations. Why haven't I listened to this before? I loved this! More Couperin will be played tonight!








Back to Ravel for the close. Charles Dutoit led the Montreal Symphony Orchestra in 'La Valse' (again), 'Pavane pour une infante defunte', 'Le tombeau de Couperin', 'Valses nobles et sentimentales', 'Menuet antique', 'Fanfare from "L'Eventail de Jeanne"' and the 'Daphnis et Chloe' Suite No. 2. Most excellent performances from a master of Ravel's music although hearing just a suite of music from 'Daphnis et Chloe' after hearing the whole thing earlier is a bit of a let down!


----------



## Pugg

​*Luciano Pavarotti *: Live in concert 1974.
_Richard Bonynge _(Piano)


----------



## MrTortoise

Padre Soler
Fandango
Sonatas Nos. 12, 15, 49, and 54

Scott Ross, harpsichord

Thanks to George O for recommending this recording. Hope to see you on the forum again soon!


----------



## omega

*Beethoven*
_Symphony No.6 "Pastorale"_
John Eliot Gardiner | Orchestre Romantique et Révolutionnaire








*Respighi*
_Pini di Roma_
Guiseppe Sinopoli | New York Philharmonic


----------



## maestro267

*Stanford*: Piano Concerto No. 1 in G major
Piers Lane (piano)/BBC Scottish SO/Brabbins


----------



## Vasks

Elliott Carter - Symphony of 3 Orchestras & A Mirror on Which to Dwell (Columbia Records)


----------



## KirbyH

That was my first recording of Daphnis - and indeed the first time I'd heard more than just the last scene. What a wonder! DG's 4D sound certainly aided and abetted this wonderful score.


----------



## KirbyH

I'm going to the beach today and I think that while I am there I shall listen to some Berlioz and some selections from Stoki's RCA Stereo box - never can go wrong with either, naturally.


----------



## Pugg

​*Chopin : Nocturnes
*
_Tamás Vásáry_


----------



## EDaddy

AClockworkOrange said:


> I'm also fan of Malcolm Arnold's music and if I may offer a recommendation, you may wish to try Richard Hickox and London Symphony Orchestra for the Sixth :tiphat:


Thanks, Orange! I shall give that one a try and report back on my "findings" at some future point. :cheers:


----------



## EDaddy

Malcolm Arnold - Symphony #6
LSO & Richard Hickox

There's no time like the present!

Addendum: So far I'm not in love with it but I like it ok.
Perhaps it's one of those that benefits from repeated listening.
I hear quite a bit of Shostakovitch influence in the Lento.

Addendum to addendum:

Okay, it's growing on me. Decided to give it a second listen 
before proceeding to the 5th.


----------



## Lord Lance

*Rattle can rattle*

I am thoroughly surprised at Rattle's electrifying Beethoven. I may be a wee bit biased because I saw the accompanying interview/program notes-video and felt his love for the work. It was palpable.

[video]https://www.digitalconcerthall.com/en/concert/1735[/video]


----------



## Cheyenne

Mravinsky's 1947 performance of Shostakovich's 8th Symphony with the Leningrad Philharmonic Orchestra... Relentless! I happened to find the Mravinsky edition volume 11-20 boxset used for 25 bucks: a steal given it's up for like a 100 bucks on Amazon. I heard there's an extraordinary performance of Bruckner's 8th on here too, that'll be next!


----------



## papsrus

Robert Schumann -- Symphony No. 1 
Charles Munch, Boston Symphony Orchestra









Prompted to lift this off the shelf after listening to Rattle and the Berliners perform this piece on Digital Concert Hall last night (one of their free introduction enticements). Unfortunately, streaming issues interfered last night. I'm going to have to find the low res option, but want to get that worked out certainly before subscribing.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Verdi; Attila.*
_Raimondi/ Deutekom/ Bergonzi._
Lamberto Gardelli conducting.


----------



## papsrus

Beethoven Piano Concerto No. 3 in C monir, Op. 37

Yefim Bronfman, piano

David Zinman, Tonhalle Orchestra Zurich


----------



## Vasks

KirbyH said:


> I'm going to the beach today


Are you going to use what this couple are using so you don't get bitten by a shark?


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Argentine composer Osvaldo Golijov's exciting "opera" Ainadamar mixes genres superbly, rather in the manner of Piazolla's *Maria de Buenos Aires*. Hugely entertaining.


----------



## Torkelburger

*Arnold Schoenberg*
_Die Glückliche Hand_
_Variations for Orchestra_
_Verklärte Nacht_
Pierre Boulez, Siegmund Nimsgern
BBC Singers, BBC Symphony Orchestra, New York Philharmonic
Sony Classical


----------



## joen_cph

*Shostakovich*: _Symphony no. 14 _/ Bernstein /CBS-Sony

I´ve got five recordings of this work (Bernstein, 2 Barshais, Haitink, Rostropovich/Moscow), but no clear favourite so far. This one is of course expressive, and the singing is good - the soprano voice isn´t overdoing it and also quite slender.


----------



## AClockworkOrange

*Haydn's Symphony No.88 performed by Otto Klemperer & the Philharmonia*.

Klemperer's Haydn is superb, particularly with the Philharmonia with which he seems to mesh wonderfully.

It certainly makes a strong case to be my preferred recording.


----------



## Guest

Lutoslawski
Partita.

Ariadne Daskalakis, violin
Miri Yampolsky, piano

This is some rockin ****

Sorry, I don't know the correct music terminology.


----------



## Vasks

dogen said:


> Lutoslawski
> Partita.
> 
> Ariadne Daskalakis, violin
> Miri Yampolsky, piano
> 
> This is some rockin ****
> 
> Sorry, I don't know the correct music terminology.


Next time say "_Groovin' Baby, Groovin'"
_


----------



## elgar's ghost

More Malcolm Arnold - this time the violin sonatas, string quartets a.o.


----------



## deprofundis

Im lisening to Orlando de Lassus, Kyrie is magnificant of a great beauty, the voices gently massage my ears, when i lisen to Orlando de lassus i feel closer to god closer than what i can think of, i know it sound a bit ''cliché'' but this is the case here.

His music make me feel better it connect whit my mind and soul.
After this i might lisen to Animea mea by the ensemble cosmedin on naxos because i get similar vibe of hope and strenght to overcome obstacle set in my way. Amen my brothers and sisters all over TC world.

:tiphat:


----------



## Dr Johnson

It's an Arnold-Fest in here tonight!










I haven't listened to this for a couple of years. I'd forgotten how good the Cello Concerto and the Concertino for Flute and Strings were.

I must be scrupulously honest and say that I am not a fan of the recorder so I've given the Fantasy a miss.


----------



## Morimur

*György Kurtág - (2003) Signs, Games, and Messages (Holderlin, Beckett)*


----------



## Torkelburger

elgars ghost said:


> More Malcolm Arnold - this time the violin sonatas, string quartets a.o.


His Brass Quintet is also highly recommended...known for being the cream of the crop in the brass quintet repertoire.


----------



## EDaddy

http://postimage.org/

This just arrived today. Threw in Disc 1:

Rachmaninov: Piano Concerto #2 In C Minor, Op. 18 - 1. Moderato
Vladimir Ashkenazy; Kirill Kondrashin: Moscow Philharmonic Orchestra

Wonderful rendering. Ashkenazy at the very top of his game; he makes it sound so effortless. Kirill & the MPO seem to have an almost telepathic understanding of Ashkenazy's ebb and flow. And vice versa. They all flow together as if they are one instrument. Add to this the rich, velvety, state-of-the-art remastering, and you have one Utopian listening experience.

If this is any indication of what the rest of the set will be like... WOW.


----------



## Bastian

Shostakovich- Piano Concerto No. 01, Piano Quintet, Concertino for Two Pianos (Martha Argerich)


----------



## padraic

Mahler 2 - Rattle/Berlin

Leisurely allegro and very fleet andante...


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

F. J. Haydn - Symphony No. 104 in D Major, 'London' (Roger Norrington; London Classical Players).









Great release, highly recommended.

Robert Schumann - Symphony No. 4 in D minor, Op. 120 (Rafael Kubelik; Symphonieorchester des Bayerischen Rundfunks).









Really enjoying Schumann's symphonies. Lots of excellent and inspired music.


----------



## Morimur

*György Ligeti - Requiem • Aventures • Nouvelles Aventures (Markowski, Cerha, Gielen)*


----------



## KirbyH

Vasks said:


> Are you going to use what this couple are using so you don't get bitten by a shark?
> 
> View attachment 72704


Oh no, I avoided that by simply not going in the water. Listening to the Racozky March as the waves lapped at my feet was quite fun though (though I did forgo listening to La mer - phooey on me.)


----------



## tortkis

Quincy Porter (1897-1966): String Quartets Vol. 1 & 2 - Ives Quartet (Naxos)
















Tuneful and pleasant. Very good.


----------



## papsrus

Beethoven -- Symphonies Nos. 3 & 8
Szell, Cleveland Orchestra


----------



## Dr Johnson

Recorded in 1982 according to the blurb.


----------



## Skilmarilion

*Poulenc* - Concerto for Two Pianos in D minor









*Messiaen* - Quartet for the End of Time


----------



## TurnaboutVox

Tonight's offering:

*Igor Stravinsky*
Piano-rag-music (1919)
Circus Polka (1942)
Sonata for Piano (1924) 
Serenade for Piano in A major (1925)
Tango (1940)
Four Etudes for Piano, Op. 7 (1908) 
Scherzo for Piano (1902)
Sonata for Piano in F sharp minor (1903-4)
Victor Sangiorgio (Piano) [Naxos, 1993]

Interesting but not compelling. Reviews of this disc suggest the pianist's competence but not authority. I'll try another recording. Peter Serkin seems to be well regarded in this repertoire, and I have enjoyed Peter Hill in other works of a similar period.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Debussy, Nocturnes. Haydn, Symphonies No. 6-8*


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1990 - '92.


----------



## Vaneyes

Vasks said:


> Next time say "_Groovin' Baby, Groovin'"
> _


Or, "It's bad."


----------



## Vaneyes

joen_cph said:


> View attachment 72705
> 
> 
> *Shostakovich*: _Symphony no. 14 _/ Bernstein /CBS-Sony
> 
> I´ve got five recordings of this work (Bernstein, 2 Barshais, Haitink, Rostropovich/Moscow), but no clear favourite so far. This one is of course expressive, and the singing is good - the soprano voice isn´t overdoing it and also quite slender.


I, too, had no clear fave after several recs of this work. Decided I could do without it, along with Nos. 1, 2, 3, 13...though I do like NYPO/LB No. 1 (Sony) performance, preferring it over LB's much-lauded DG w. CSO. :tiphat:


----------



## Vaneyes

Vasks said:


> Are you going to use what this couple are using so you don't get bitten by a shark?
> 
> View attachment 72704


Another possibility.


----------



## Vaneyes

Pugg said:


> Deserves a picture:tiphat:


An exceptional human being, and what a brilliant second career she had in television. A gifted communicator in that often tough and unruly medium. R.I.P. Bubbles.


----------



## Brian Rin

Pure delight: Giltburg playing *Prokofiev* Piano Sonatas 6-8


----------



## Albert7

This morning I heard the seventh disc of the GG complete studio recordings:










Berg, Schoenberg, and Krenek were awesome on the PonoPlayer.


----------



## pmsummer

KONZERTE FÜR BLOCKFLÖTE
*Antonio Vivaldi*
Camerata Bern
Michael Copley - altoblockflöte
Thomas Füri - Konzertmeister und Leitung

Deutsche Grammophon


----------



## deprofundis

Im lisening to cd 2 of compilation of discover early music on naxos to site fews name here: John Taverner, Christopher tye , thomas tallis , william Byrd.Before i like the first cd better dealing whit medieval era but now after lisening to renaissance music
im thrill or have a phase for this music.

Now i absolutely love renaissance music it's fabuleous , all these years what have i been missing, this incredible music an era
i salute people on TC who worship this music and bought the naxos discover early music, everything on this double cd is great.
So in the end i think this is one of my holy grail.


----------



## EDaddy

http://postimage.org/

Scriabin: Piano Concerto in F sharp minor, op.20

First time hearing a Scriabin piano concerto. A big fan of his 3rd Symphony and The Poem of Ecstasy. 
Quite beautiful overall. Some of it reminds me of Rachmaninoff.


----------



## bejart

Joseph Martin Kraus (1756-1792): Symphony in C Minor

Concerto Koln


----------



## Balthazar

*Hindemith ~ The Four Temperaments.* Carol Rosenberger on the piano while James DePreist leads the Royal Philharmonic.

*Francisco López ~ La Selva.* This sounds remarkably like the aviary in Hong Kong Park during lunchtime, but with more running water. I love it!

*Beethoven ~ Piano Sonatas Nos. 31-32, Opp. 110-11.* Annie Fischer at the piano. A stellar Op. 111 caps a remarkable cycle. Many thanks to KenOC for the heads up on the ridiculously good $9.99 download deal. Highly recommended.


----------



## Guest

This is my favorite performance, captured in pure analog sonic bliss!


----------



## Manxfeeder

deprofundis said:


> Now i absolutely love renaissance music it's fabuleous , all these years what have i been missing, this incredible music an era
> i salute people on TC who worship this music . . .


And from Nashville on your new discovery . . . SA-LUTE!


----------



## bejart

Beethoven: String Quartet in A Major, Op.18, No.1

Lindsay String Quartet: Peter Cropper and Ronald Birks, violins -- Roger Bigley, viola -- Bernard Gregor-Smith, cello


----------



## pmsummer

MISSA SALISBURGENSIS
*Heinrich I.F. Biber*
Musica Antiqua Köln
Reinhard Goebel - director
Gabrieli Consort & Players
Paul McCreesh - director

Archiv


----------



## bejart

Mozart: Piano Sonata in C Major, KV 545

Richard Fuller, piano


----------



## tortkis

INSULA FEMINARUM: RÉSONANCES MÉDIÉVALES DE LA FÉMINITÉ CELTE - La Reverdie (ARCANA)


----------



## Blancrocher

Matthias Pintscher - Idyll


----------



## Pugg

*Rossini & Verdi* Overtures
London Symphony Orchestra, Antal Doráti
Minneapolis Symphony Orchestra, Antal Doráti


----------



## starthrower

Just received this set and listening to disc one. Unfortunately, Brilliant Classics screwed up the booklet, and the pages for the track listings are missing for CDs 1-3. I sent them an email about it. The music and sonics are very good.


----------



## EDaddy

http://postimage.org/

Scriabin: Piano Sonata No.2 in G#minor"Sonata-Fantasy" 1.Andante

First time hearing a Scriabin piano sonata. Talented bugger, that Scriabin
fellow. Ashkenazy's not bad for a beginner either.


----------



## jim prideaux

early start today-Freire, Chailly, Gewandhausorchester performing Brahms 2nd Piano Concerto........

holiday starts today with a drive to the Midlands-decided to listen to the Harnoncourt COE Beethoven set in chronological order while driving........
then its on to Slovenia via Belgium, Germany and Austria-Schumann symphonies (Oramo and Royal Stockholmers) will be part of the 'soundtrack' to this journey (as will Pat Metheny's Travels!).......signing off now for a few weeks, have a great summer everyone (those fellow TC'ers in the northern hemisphere) back in mid August-Proms to go to!


----------



## KenOC

jim prideaux said:


> early start today-Freire, Chailly, Gewandhausorchester performing Brahms 2nd Piano Concerto........


That's a good 'un. Just listened to it yesterday.


----------



## hombre777

Liszt - Années de pèlerinage
Haydn random Piano sonatas 
Mozart - Quintet in Eb for Piano and Winds K. 452


----------



## Pugg

​*The Age of Bel Canto*
_Dame Joan Sutherland/ Marilyn Horne/ Richard Conrad _


----------



## EDaddy

http://postimage.org/

Been a long day; got another one tomorrow so I'm winding it down with some simpler music from the Renaissance:

Ockeghem: Requiem: Desprez: Mass.


----------



## Musicophile

Bach played beautifully by Claire-Marie Le Guay.









I've just reviewed the album on my blog:

http://musicophilesblog.com/2015/07/22/claire-marie-le-guays-lighthearted-bach/


----------



## KenOC

Beethoven, String Quartet Op. 127 in E-flat, Guarneri Quartet, on the radio. Hearing this reminds me all over again how much I love it.


----------



## Chipomarc

Stravinsky: The Firebird / Gergiev / Vienna Philharmonic / 2000 Salzburg Festival

Valery and the Vienna Philharmonic have their own issues, but I enjoy this version.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Beethoven *: Piano Concerto No.5/ Fantasy for piano, chorus and orchestra 
_Alfred Brendel._


----------



## Bastian

Schubert - Nachtgesang (Remmert, Güra, Mayers, Scharoun Ensemble, RIAS-Kammerchor, Creed)


----------



## Lord Lance

*Haydn lovin' - Volume V - Richter special*

We have a double whammy!















​


----------



## Pugg

​*Jose Carreras* : Opera aria's 
[SUB]Recorded 1976 [/SUB]


----------



## Blancrocher

Mahler 9 (Bernstein/NYP)


----------



## MrTortoise

Olivier Messiaen
Poèmes pour Mi

Francoise Pollet, soprano
Cleveland Orchestra
Pierre Boulez, cond.


----------



## Guest

John Cage
Roaratorio.

courtesy Utube.


----------



## bejart

JS Bach: Keyboard Concerto No.5 in F Minor, BWV 1056

Murray Perahia on piano with the Academy of St.Martin-in-the-Fields


----------



## Pugg

​*
Mahler : Symphony no 5*
_Klaus Tennstedt _


----------



## Morimur

*William Byrd | Thomas Tallis - (2008) Heavenly Harmonies (Stile Antico)*


----------



## elgar's ghost

Franz Schubert - the last six (complete) piano sonatas. No doubt Zacharias isn't a first choice for most seasoned Schubertians, especially in such a crowded field, but this set has been with me a long time now and I always enjoy returning to it. Sound seems nicely balanced to me, too - warm and clear with no shrillness or too much reverb/echo.


----------



## Pugg

​*Mendelssohn : A Midsummer Nights Dream*
_Lucia Popp/ Claus Peter Flor _


----------



## Vasks

_Spinning on my turntable a few minutes ago_


----------



## Eramirez156

*Gustav Mahler: Symphony no. 1*









*Carlo Maria Giulini- The Chicago Recordings*

recorded 30 March 1971 at Chicago's Medinah Temple.


----------



## Dr Johnson

Tchaikovsky, Symphony No. 5


----------



## Pugg

​*Ravel : Piano concertos/ Gaspard de la nuit *
_Samson Francois / Cluytens _


----------



## pmsummer

JS BACH, DEBUSSY, CHOPIN
_Italian Concerto, for solo keyboard in F major, BWV 971_
*J.S. Bach*
_Pour le piano, suite for piano, L. 95 - Images-I - L'Isle joyeuse_
*Claude Debussy*
_Three Mazurkas for piano - Tarantelle for piano in A flat major, Op. 43_
*Frédéric Chopin*
Vlado Perlemuter - piano

Nimbus


----------



## brotagonist

Two of my three new purchases are still in transit  Wait, that means I can tell you about the one I've been listening to for the past few days 









Schoenberg The Complete Music for Solo Piano
[yes, my cover has this phrase as title, but the picture is the same]
Glenn Gould

At last, I own a Glenn Gould album! I was slightly disappointed that the album notes are in Japanese only, but it's the music that matters to me. Gould sure hammers the piano! Sometimes it sounds like he must be whacking not just the keys but any convenient part of the piano as he is playing :lol: The rumbling sometimes sounds like low-flying aircraft overhead, but the engineers at Sony have managed to keep it attenuated enough not to detract from the listening experience... once one knows what it is. This disc contains exactly the same five opuses as the Pollini album, but 23 and 19 are out of order on the Gould album. Why? (Or did they make a mistake on the cover? I will need to pay attention this next time.) Gould's performance is a full 10 minutes longer than Pollini's (I will need to give this latter a thorough listen to detect differences), even though Gould takes a few parts, primarily from Opus 11, if I am not mistaken, somewhat faster.

Not being a pianist, it is difficult for me to assess the playing and faithful reproduction of the music, but I can say that I am very much impressed by this recording. While I have not yet given Pollini the same degree of attention I have already given Gould, I have noticed that Gould really brings these works to life for me. All the more reason for me to revisit Pollini, since I know Pollini is no slouch (and I have collected a number of his offerings).


----------



## pmsummer

HAYDN CONCERTOS
_Concertos for Oboe, Trumpet, Harpsichord _
*Joseph Haydn*
Paul Goodwin - oboe
Mark Bennett - keyed trumpet
Trevor Pinnock - harpsichord
The English Concert
Trevor Pinnock - director

Archiv Produktion


----------



## EDaddy

http://postimage.org/

Malcolm Arnold: Symphony No. 3, Op. 63
Richard Hickox & the LSO

Of those I've heard so far, I think 3 is my favorite. I now have Arnold's Symphonies Nos. 3, 4, 5 & 6. Haven't checked 5 yet but plan to later today or this evening, time permitting. #6 is really growing on me. #4: Meh (though I suppose that could change with repeated listening like 6 has).

Time will tell.


----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1987.


----------



## padraic

Symphony No. 5


----------



## Eramirez156

From *Sibelius'* 90th Birthday Concert:









*Swanwhite, Op.54
Symphony no. 4 in A minor, Op. 63*

*Royal Philharmonic Orchestra 
Sir Thomas Beecham *

_December 8, 1955
Royal Festival Hall_


----------



## Vaneyes

EDaddy said:


> Malcolm Arnold: Symphony No. 3, Op. 63
> Richard Hickox & the LSO
> 
> Of those I've heard so far, I think 3 is my favorite. I now have Arnold's Symphonies Nos. 3, 4, 5 & 6. Haven't checked 5 yet but plan to later today or this evening, time permitting. #6 is really growing on me. #4: Meh (though I suppose that could change with repeated listening like 6 has).
> 
> Time will tell.


Nos. 3 & 4 is my favorite from that cycle. It's also valuable as a demonstration sound recording. Chandos engineering and Arnold orchestration hand in hand. :tiphat:


----------



## Vaneyes

A recent arrival of a dynamic new release. Recorded 2012.


----------



## AClockworkOrange

Alfred Brendel performing Franz Schubert's Piano Sonatas in D Major Op. 53, D850 and A Minor Op. Posthumous 143, D784.

A much needed dash of Schubertian Magic. Brendel performs with remarkable beauty and spirit, allowing the pieces to shine like jewels they are.

:angel:


----------



## KenOC

Schubert: Piano Sonata D959. I think Paul Lewis just might be my favorite Schubert pianist. Brendel's student of course.


----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

G. P. Telemann - Die Tageszeiten (1759) (Wolfgang Schäfer; Mechthild Bach; Mechthild Georg; Hans Peter Blochwitz; Johannes Mannov; Freiburger Vokalensemble; Collegium Musicum Freiburg).









What wonderful music! I definitely see parallels between Telemann's great musicianship here, and Haydn's Creation and The Seasons. Wonderful, joyous, humourous and colourful tone-painting is enmeshed in Telemann's great command of the affects. Plenty of atmospheric twists and turns, as well as great craftsmanship, imo. Highly recommended.


----------



## Guest

Hosokawa
Blossoming II
Orchestral Works 2

Royal Scottish National Orchestra.


Via Spotify.

Exciting stuff!


----------



## Mahlerian

Solage: S'aincy estoit (and listened to the whole first disc of the album)
Ferrara Ensemble









Schoenberg: Three Pieces for Piano, op. 11
Glenn Gould


----------



## breakup

Just finished.


----------



## breakup

Do you notice, he's conducting with a toothpick?


----------



## TurnaboutVox

*Britten - Piano Concerto, Op. 13
Finzi - Eclogue, Op. 10
Ireland - Legend
Rawsthorne - Piano Concerto No. 1*
Jane Coop (piano), CBC Radio Orchestra, Mario Bernardi
[CBC, 2010]

Nice pieces, these. Nice performances, good recording. Rather a weak approbation tonight but there you go.


----------



## Balthazar

*J. S. Bach ~ Two and Three Part Inventions.* Glenn Gould at the piano. Back to basics.

*Terry Riley ~ Requiem for Adam.* Kronos Quartet performs. The first movement so proper. Then the second movement gets you. And then that third...

*Béla Bartók ~ Piano Concerto No. 2.* Leif Ove Andsnes at the piano while Boulez leads Berlin.


----------



## KirbyH

Another stellar listening day!

Tchaik Violin Concerto with Munch, the BSO, and Henryk Szernyg - such a stellar reading!

The Firebird with Boulez and the Chicago Symphony; I don't think I have another recording I would recommend over this one.

Franck's Symphony and Elgar's Enigma Variations, both led by Stokowski. I love both boxes of Decca work, and this disc is a gem.

It's been a long time since I listened to Grofe's Grand Canyon Suite, and coming back to it this afternoon was most pleasant.

While walking this afternoon, I listened to some of Stoki's Bach transcriptions with the Nezet-Seguin and the Phildalephia Orchestra, followed up by Reiner and Rossini

































I think what thrills me most is to know that the Philadelphia Orchestra is still in such good musical shape, if not necessarily proven leadership. All the same, getting to hear these works in modern sound and on modern instruments is absolutely wonderful.


----------



## bejart

Haydn: Sinfonia Concertante in B Flat

Bohdan Warchal conducting the Slovak Chamber Orchestra -- Jozef Kopelman, violin -- Juraj Alexander, cello -- Lothar Koch, oboe -- Klaus Thunemann, bassoon


----------



## Albert7

This afternoon:


----------



## pmsummer

*A general note to all participants on talk classical - current listening*










Thank you. Each and every one. Even the little people.

You folks have cost me both money and time, but it's worth it. I have been both inspired toward and warned away. I am enriched by _all y'alls*_ tastes and prejudices.

*_All y'alls_ is the plural possessive tense of y'all.


----------



## EDaddy

http://postimage.org/

Feeling like something old school American to eat my hot dog to. Doesn't get much more
Americana than this. :cheers:

_Side note_: That's one big @%&#$ ice cube ^^^^^^^^^, summer. Be nice for down south in this hot house! Can you ship one to Nashville?


----------



## pmsummer

*Too lazy to play the LP, so I finally got a CD copy...*










QUARTET FOR THE END OF TIME
_Quatuor pour la fin du temps, for violin, cello, clarinet & piano_
*Olivier Messiaen*
Tashi
(Richard Stoltzman, Ida Kavafian, Fred Sherry, Peter Serkin)

RCA Red Seal


----------



## Albert7

Tonight's opera


----------



## Vaneyes

If someone told me a coupla years ago that I would catch the French Baroque bug on modern piano, I would've said, "Yo' crazy, mon."

Which is wha' hoppened.

As much as I love GG, he missed the boat on this. Went too far back. :lol:

Recorded 1953, 2006.


----------



## EDaddy

http://postimage.org/app.php

Rachmoninoff: Piano Trio No. 1 in G Op. posth

Never realized Rach wrote anything for this format. Quite lovely.
No. 2 Op. 9 is on deck.


----------



## Vaneyes

EDaddy said:


> Rachmoninoff: Piano Trio No. 1 in G Op. posth
> 
> Never realized Rach wrote anything for this format. Quite lovely.
> No. 2 Op. 9 is on deck.


EDaddy, you're like a dog with a good bone...you've been gnawin' on that for-ever.


----------



## bejart

Carl Maria von Weber (1786-1826): Piano Sonata No.3 in D Minor, Op.49

Constance Keene, piano


----------



## EDaddy

Vaneyes said:


> EDaddy, you're like a dog with a good bone...you've been gnawin' on that for-ever.


Yup! And when I'm done sucking the marrow outta this big ole dinosaur bone, I'll start chewing on me leg. 

It is a lovely ole bone to be sure!


----------



## Pugg

​*Mozart; piano concertos 21 & 13 & 8*
_Christian Zacharias_


----------



## Becca

Janacek - Lachian Dances (1888, rev. 1925)
Vienna Philharmonic - Charles Mackerras

Despite Janacek having always been high on my list of composers, this is the first time that I have listened to this piece - don't ask why! The Lachian Dances was Janacek's first mature orchestral work although what we now know is a reworking of the piece done late in his life.


----------



## Becca

EDaddy said:


> http://postimage.org/
> 
> Malcolm Arnold: Symphony No. 3, Op. 63
> Richard Hickox & the LSO
> 
> Of those I've heard so far, I think 3 is my favorite. I now have Arnold's Symphonies Nos. 3, 4, 5 & 6. Haven't checked 5 yet but plan to later today or this evening, time permitting. #6 is really growing on me. #4: Meh (though I suppose that could change with repeated listening like 6 has).
> 
> Time will tell.


After Arnold you need to investigate Edmund Rubbra, start with his 5th Symphony!


----------



## starthrower

starthrower said:


> Just received this set and listening to disc one. Unfortunately, Brilliant Classics screwed up the booklet, and the pages for the track listings are missing for CDs 1-3. I sent them an email about it. The music and sonics are very good.


I was mistaken about the booklet. According to the notes for this set on the BC website, only certain discs are covered in the booklet.


----------



## Albert7

Late night ballet assignment... Orpheus by Stravinsky.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Schumann*: Szenen aus Goethes Faust/ Mozart 40
Britten (1972)


----------



## Pugg

​
*Humperdinck: Hansel and Gretel.*
_Cotrubas/ Von Stade/ Te Kanawa.
Sir John Pritchard conducting._


----------



## ArtMusic




----------



## Tsaraslondon

Listening this morning to Karajan's classic recording of Humperdick's one success. Else Schurhoff's Witch is a bit over the top perhaps, but the rest of the cast is as perfect as you are likely to hear, and Karajan conducts a glowing rendition of the score with the suberb 1950s Philharmonia.


----------



## Lord Lance

*Rozhdestvensky and Schnittke lovin' - Volume I*

We have yet another double whammy!









​Wow, that was entirely deplorable and forgetful. Dreadfully noisy. Too modernistic for me perhaps.


----------



## Lord Lance

*Rattle lovin' - Volume II - Sibelius*

I am going to start my adventure through Sibelius' symphonies with none other than Rattle. This set, though, is from his 2010 traversal. Notable also because it featured Uchida collaborating in the concerts for her own traversal with Rattle of Beethoven's Five Piano Concerto. Those Berliners are fortunate.

4th February, 2010. 

Verdict: Rattle is one fine cookie. I'll give him that. Much better than Ashkenazy's traversal which was included in The Decca Sound for some reason. Ashkenazy's faster tempi didn't allow proper attention to the details and even felt rushed at times.

As the great Celibidache used to say, "_You don't do anything_; y_ou let it evolve_"


----------



## MrTortoise

Carl Nielsen
Symphony No. 1 in g minor

San Francisco Symphony
Herbert Blomstedt, cond.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Beethoven*:
"Piano Concerto No. 3 in C minor Op.37" (January 20, 1964 New York, Manhattan Center),
"Piano Concerto No. 5 in E-flat major, Op.73" Emperor "" (May 1, 1962 New York, Manhattan Center)
[Soloist] Rudolf Serkin (P), the New York Philharmonic


----------



## schigolch




----------



## elgar's ghost

Discs 1 & 2 of 4-disc box (Charles Dutoit & Montreal SO except where stated):

Printemps (orch. Buesser)
Fantaisie pour piano et orchestre (Jean-Rodolphe Kars/Alexander Gibson & LSO)
Prelude a l'apres-midi d'un faune 
La Mer
Nocturnes
Images
Jeux


----------



## MrTortoise

Franz Joseph Haydn
Symphony No. 31 in D Major 'The Hornsignal'

Orchestra of St. Lukes
Charles MacKerras, cond.


----------



## Pugg

​*Cherubini : Medea (abridged)*
_Eileen Farrel _/ Andre Turp/ Ezio Flagello


----------



## bejart

Johann Joachim Quantz (1697-1773): Flute Concerto No.89 in G Major

Claudi Armany on flute with the Hungarian Virtuosi Chamber Orchestra


----------



## cjvinthechair

Sorry - I'm back, after several months working at the English grass court tennis events :

A 'concert' celebrating Wimbledon winners, + an unexpected British Davis Cup win !

Vasilije Mokranjac(SER); Symphony no. 4 (Men's Singles) 



Robert Beaser(USA); Song of the Bells flute concerto (Ladies' Singles) 



Liana Alexandra(ROU); The Sun and the Moon for choir 



Tristan Keuris(NED); Concerto for saxophone quartet & orchestra 



ROU/NED (Men's Doubles)
Heinz Holliger(SUI); Siebengesang 



Ravi Shankar(IND); Sitar Concerto no. 1 



SUI/IND (Women's/Mixed Doubles)
James MacMillan(SCO); Britannia 



 (Well, what did England contibute to the Davis Cup !)


----------



## Pugg

*Renée Fleming *
_Homage
The age of the Diva._


----------



## starthrower

Lord Lance said:


> We have yet another double whammy!
> 
> 
> View attachment 72778
> 
> ​Wow, that was entirely deplorable and forgetful. Dreadfully noisy. Too modernistic for me perhaps.


I find this one unforgettable. And that CD contains the best performances I've heard. Now available on the Apex label.


----------



## Vasks

First listen to this disc ....


----------



## opus55

Godard: String Quartets 1-3










Going through the saved albums on Spotify. The cover art caught my eye (happens often) and made me want to listen. Music is quite good and serves its purpose while working at home.


----------



## gardibolt

Listened to the new Hans-Christoph Rademann rendition of the early versions of the Bach Mass in B Minor (the first, stand-alone, version of the Kyrie and Gloria from 1733, the Sanctus for six voices from 1724, plus the remaining sections from the autograph score as reconstructed. Pretty interesting, especially the early version of the Sanctus, which is in cut time. It's essentially the same music in its broad outlines, but the impact is very different indeed. The last part of the Gloria is quite different and bears some re-listening. I haven't watched the documentaries yet.


----------



## hombre777

Schubert Piano sonatas

Schubert Piano Sonata  in E Major D157 

Piano Sonata No. 20 in A major, D. 959

Mozart Piano Sonata No 14 C minor K 457


----------



## Pugg

​
*Dvorak : piano concerto*
_Andras Schiff_


----------



## Orfeo

*Daniel Catan*
Opera in two acts "Rappaccini's Daughter."
-David Alan Marshall, Olivia Gorra, Brandon Jovanovich, Rebolledo, et al.
-The Orchestra of Manhattan School of Music Opera Theatre/Eduardo Diazmunoz.

*Heitor Villa-Lobos*
Floresta do Amazonas.
-Natalia Gerasimova, soprano.
-The Russian State Symphony, Academic Large Choir, Ostankino Male Group/Yevgeny Svetlanov.

*George Antheil*
Piano Concerti I & II.
-Markus Becker, piano.
-The NDR Radio Philharmonic/Eiji Oue.

*David Del Tredici*
Tattoo (1986).
-The New York Philharmonic/Leonard Bernstein.

*Ned Rorem*
Violin Concerto.
-Gidon Kremer, violin.
-The New York Philharmonic/Leonard Bernstein.


----------



## padraic

Beethoven, Symphony No. 1. Szell/Cleveland


----------



## Tsaraslondon

The perfect antidote to Humperdinck's charming but sugary, sweet *Hansel und Gretel*, which I listened to earlier.

Vishnevskaya in spectacular form here with Gedda perfect as Sergei. Rostropvich conducts a searingly dramatic version of the score. Great stuff.


----------



## Morimur

*Witold Lutosławski - (2013) Symphonies | Concertos | Choral & Vocal Works (Wit) 10 CD*


----------



## EDaddy

Becca said:


> After Arnold you need to investigate Edmund Rubbra, start with his 5th Symphony!


Will do, Becca. Thx! :tiphat:


----------



## Vaneyes

For *D. Scarlatti* death day (1757).


----------



## opus55

Jerome Kern's Show Boat










1927 musical. This might be a little too far from classical music to be posted here?


----------



## Sonata

*Brahms: Hungarian Dances*. I am alternating the orchestral version followed by its corresponding two-piano version. It's interesting hearing the same work in the two different orchestrations. Berlin Philharmoniker, Brahms Complete Edition.

*
Mahler Symphony 9*: Valery Gergiev.


----------



## padraic

Mozart, Symphony No. 41. James Levine/Wiener Philharmoniker


----------



## Tsaraslondon

opus55 said:


> Jerome Kern's Show Boat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1927 musical. This might be a little too far from classical music to be posted here?


Well it was released with a huge fanfare by EMI Classics, uses classical singers and was reviewed in all the classical press. so I think you're ok.


----------



## Vronsky

*Claude Debussy -- The Debussy Edition (Solo Piano Works -- CD 6)*

















Claude Debussy, Arturo Benedetti Michelangeli (Piano) -- The Debussy Edition (Solo Piano Works -- CD 6)


----------



## opus55

GregMitchell said:


> Well it was released with a huge fanfare by EMI Classics, uses classical singers and was reviewed in all the classical press. so I think you're ok.


That's what I thought


----------



## EDaddy

http://postimage.org/

Rubbra: Symphony No. 5 in B-Flat Major, Op. 63
BBC National Orchestra Of Wales
Susan Bickley

Movement I. Adagio and II. Allegro moderato just concluded: Magnificent! The first movement completely drew me in and swept me away. Followed by the joyously triumphant Movement II that seemed to inspire the sun to peak out from an otherwise overcast sky for a moment. About 3/4 of the way through Movement III: Grave, a breathtakingly aching plea to... _something _(I wonder what); immensely beautiful. Literally moved me to tears on first listen.

Wow. Becca, what a perfect recommendation, _thank you!_


----------



## Guest

Lord Lance said:


> We have yet another double whammy!
> 
> 
> View attachment 72778
> 
> ​Wow, that was entirely deplorable and forgetful. Dreadfully noisy. Too modernistic for me perhaps.


Where's the "Dislike this post" button?  Actually, I have lost my taste for a lot of modern music, but Schnittke still speaks to me.


----------



## pmsummer

LES GRANDES EAUX MUSICALES DE VERSAILLES
_Chefs-d'œuvre des règnes de Louis XIII et Louis XIV_
*Jean-Baptiste Lully, Marin Marais, Mr. de Sainte-Colombe, others*
Le Concert des Nations
Jordi Savall - director

Alia Vox


----------



## fjf

Some papa Joseph played by our dear nuts.


----------



## Lord Lance

*Let the message of the like-bait be spread!*

I mean Raff!

Cello Concerto No. 1:















​There's a reason he was considered of the same stature as Brahms or Beethoven in his time. Musicians, composers and audiences were just as scathing back then, mind you.


----------



## Becca

More Janacek, this time that I had not even heard of until today!

Ballad of Blanik - Brno Philharmonic, Frantisek Jilek

Based on the same source as the piece in Smetana's _Ma Vlast_, although the title is more of a departure point than an actual description of the music. I haven't yet decided if I like this but there is one thing that is absolutely certain, it comes from the same composer as _Cunning Little Vixen_!


----------



## Lord Lance

Kontrapunctus said:


> Where's the "Dislike this post" button?  Actually, I have lost my taste for a lot of modern music, but Schnittke still speaks to me.


I liked your post because I would've indeed reacted the same for Karajan-haters. I am not saying the music's terrible but I found it so chaotically messy that my own brain resorted to juvenile criticism rather than accepting its own pitfall.


----------



## AClockworkOrange

EDaddy said:


> Rubbra: Symphony No. 5 in B-Flat Major, Op. 63
> BBC National Orchestra Of Wales
> Susan Bickley
> 
> Movement I. Adagio and II. Allegro moderato just concluded: Magnificent! The first movement completely drew me in and swept me away. Followed by the joyously triumphant Movement II that seemed to inspire the sun to peak out from an otherwise overcast sky for a moment. About 3/4 of the way through Movement III: Grave, a breathtakingly aching plea to... _something _(I wonder what); immensely beautiful. Literally moved me to tears on first listen.
> 
> Wow. Becca, what a perfect recommendation, _thank you!_


With a glowing review like that Edaddy, I think I may follow your (& Becca's of course) lead and look this piece up on YouTube.


----------



## ProudSquire

*Vaughan Williams*

Symphony No.6 in E Minor

Bernard Haitink
London Philharmonic Orchestra

*Franz Schubert*

Fantasie in C major D.934

Violin: Szymon Goldberg
Piano: Radu Lupu


----------



## gardibolt

Saint-Saëns Piano Concerto #4, Robert Casadesus/Leonard Bernstein out of the big Sony Bernstein Concerto box. Really nice sound on this recording and a lively performance.


----------



## padraic




----------



## Manxfeeder

*Haydn, Quartets Nos. 66 and 67*

What I like about the Mosaiques is, they aren't obviously HIP.


----------



## Cheyenne

pmsummer said:


> LES GRANDES EAUX MUSICALES DE VERSAILLES
> _Chefs-d'œuvre des règnes de Louis XIII et Louis XIV_
> *Jean-Baptiste Lully, Marin Marais, Mr. de Sainte-Colombe, others*
> Le Concert des Nations
> Jordi Savall - director
> 
> Alia Vox


Woah, I want this!









This is so... oddly captivating and mesmerizing.


----------



## AClockworkOrange

Robert Simpson's Symphony No. 1 performed by Adrian Boult & the London Philharmonic Orchestra.

I have been curious about this Composer for a little while but I haven't acted on it for some time. Little did I realise however, that tucked away on Disc 2 of Adrian Boult's Complete Conductor Box-set was a wonderful recording of the First Symphony.

So far, I am really enjoying the piece a great deal. This is a Composer whom is going on my Shortlist immediately. Parts make me think of Sibelius and Bruckner - flashes and glimpses here and there - or maybe I am imagining it. It is a very rewarding piece and most enjoyable. The playing is fantastic - as one would expect.

In the meantime, this disc is going to occupy my listening for the remainder of the night. A second listen to the Symphony then onto the second piece on the disc - a 1966 recording of Holst's The Planets.


----------



## Balthazar

*Mozart ~ The Piano Quartets.* The Fauré Quartett performs.

*Béla Fleck ~ The Impostor (concerto for banjo and orchestra).* The composer on banjo while Guerrero leads Nashville.

*Beethoven ~ Piano Sonata No. 17, Op. 31/2, "Tempest."* Paul Lewis (shown), Richard Goode, and Glenn Gould.


----------



## KenOC

AClockworkOrange said:


> Robert Simpson's Symphony No. 1... Parts make me think of Sibelius and Bruckner - flashes and glimpses here and there - or maybe I am imagining it.


Maybe not surprising. Simpson wrote books on both Bruckner and Nielsen.


----------



## Becca

EDaddy said:


> Rubbra: Symphony No. 5 in B-Flat Major, Op. 63
> BBC National Orchestra Of Wales
> Susan Bickley
> 
> Movement I. Adagio and II. Allegro moderato just concluded: Magnificent! The first movement completely drew me in and swept me away. Followed by the joyously triumphant Movement II that seemed to inspire the sun to peak out from an otherwise overcast sky for a moment. About 3/4 of the way through Movement III: Grave, a breathtakingly aching plea to... _something _(I wonder what); immensely beautiful. Literally moved me to tears on first listen.
> 
> Wow. Becca, what a perfect recommendation, _thank you!_


It is always gratifying to make a suggestion and have it so completely liked ... so ... I will go out on a limb and make another recommendation in the same general vein, albeit with his own unique voice. Eduard Tubin was an Estonian composer who is somewhat contemporaneous with Arnold and Rubbra. One of his most immediately approachable and memorable pieces is the Symphony #4 - Sinfonia Lirica (1943, rev. 1978). I am currently listening to Neeme Jarvi's BIS recording with the Gothenberg Symphony.


----------



## AClockworkOrange

KenOC said:


> Maybe not surprising. Simpson wrote books on both Bruckner and Nielsen.


That would explain it 

I haven't started reading around the Composer yet, so I honestly didn't know that.

I won't have the chance to delve deeper until Saturday but you have certainly given food for thought KenOC :tiphat:

I am not as familiar with Nielsen as I ought to be, something to be addressed sooner rather later, which is why I hesitated on comparing him.


----------



## Torkelburger

*Paul Hindemith*
_Mathis der Maler Symphony_
_Nobilissima Visione_
_Symphonic Metamorphosis after Themes by Carl Maria von Weber_
Franz-Paul Decker
New Zealand Symphony Orchestra
Naxos


----------



## TurnaboutVox

Tonight as I draw up a job description (I intended to spend the day doing this, but there were too many crises to solve instead!)
But I have enjoyed working to Frank Bridge's fine orchestral works a la Hickox and the BBC National Orchestra and chorus of Wales:

Enter Spring, rhapsody (1927)
Dance Rhapsody (1908)
The Sea (1910-1911)
Vignettes de danse (1938) - for Small Orchestra
Coronation March (1911)
Summer (1914) - Tone Poem for Orchestra
Phantasm (1931) - Rhapsody for Piano and Orchestra (with Howard Shelley, piano)
There Is a Willow Grows aslant a Brook (1927) - Impression for Small Orchestra
Vignettes de danse (1938) - for Small Orchestra
Sir Roger de Coverley (A Christmas Dance) (1922) - for Large Orchestra
Rebus, H 191 (1940)
Oration (Concerto Elegaico), H 180 (1930) (with Alban Gerhardt, 'cello)
Allegro moderato, H 192 (1941)
[Chandos, rec. 2000-2004]


----------



## SeptimalTritone

Wagner's Meistersinger Act 1 on Albert7's very own youtube channel! Thanks Albert, I'm enjoying the singers, the production, and the English subtitles!


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Schoenberg, Erwartung*


----------



## TurnaboutVox

> _Originally posted by_ *cjvinthechair*
> Sorry - I'm back, after several months working at the English grass court tennis events


So cjv is in the Umpire's chair, then?

PS I applaud your nod of appreciation to the excellent Murray brothers!


----------



## Bastian

Purcell - Cease, anxious world 
Songs and Chamber Music
La Rêveuse


----------



## Guest

I found a SEALED copy of this LP in Amoeba Music in SF yesterday for $9.99! Since I own the CD version, too, I thought it would make for some interesting comparisons. Hands down, the LP sounds better: much closer perspective, more detailed, and simply more realistic. Interestingly, the engineers seem to have added a lot of artificial reverb to the CD version.


----------



## Guest

Schnittke and Schubert might seem like an odd pairing, but Schubert was one of Schnittke's favorite composers. Schnittke wrote his Sonata No.1 for Feltsman, who was a great friend, so this is presumably a definitive performance. It is certainly hard to imagine a more terrifyingly intense performance, that's for sure. He plays the Schubert in a rather forceful way, too. Very good sound.


----------



## Jeff W

*In which Jeff lost his internet conncection*

Good evening TC! Internet connection has been down due to complications from thunderstorms that rolled through the area this past Sunday. Apparently a tree fell some time after the storm...









I started off last night with the Sonatas and Partitas for Solo Violin by J. S. Bach. Arthur Grumiaux played the violin. In all honesty, I picked this one since I had had the Ciaccona from Partita No. 2 stuck in my head.









Next I went with all five of the Piano Concertos by Camille Saint-Saens. The solo piano was played by Jean-Phillipe Collard and the Royal Philharmonic Orchestra was conducted by Andre Previn.









Went with some Berlioz to finish out. Harold In Italy and a selection of overtures as performed by the Boston Symphony Orchestra under Charles Munch. William Primrose played the solo Viola in Harold In Italy.


----------



## Albert7

Afternoon listening:


----------



## George O

Gidon Kremer, Edition Lockenhaus Vol. 3:

Franz Schubert (1797-1828): Sonate B-Dur, Op. Posth., D 960

Valery Afanassiev, piano

on ECM (W. Germany), from 1986
recorded live July 1985 at the Lockenhaus Festival


----------



## Sonata

Wagner: Die Walkure, Valery Gergiev


----------



## bejart

Mozart: Piano Concerto No.27 in B Flat, KV 595

Sir Neville Marriner conducting the Academy of St.Martin-in-the-Fields -- Alfred Brendel, piano


----------



## opus55

Debussy: Le Martyre de Saint Sébastien










A five-act musical mystery play on the subject of Saint Sebastian. The orchestration is mysteriously beautiful.


----------



## EDaddy

http://postimage.org/

Schubert: Magnificat In C, D 486
Prague Chamber Orchestra


----------



## EDaddy

George O said:


> Gidon Kremer, Edition Lockenhaus Vol. 3:
> 
> Franz Schubert (1797-1828): Sonate B-Dur, Op. Posth., D 960
> 
> Valery Afanassiev, piano
> 
> on ECM (W. Germany), from 1986
> recorded live July 1985 at the Lockenhaus Festival


Welcome back, George O! Haven't seen your uniquely verdant classical posts around here in a while
it seems.


----------



## Albert7

Tonight's relaxation time before bed:


----------



## pmsummer

STABAT MATER
_Salve Regina, Magnificat, Woefully Arrayed, Stabat Mater_
*William Cornysh*
The Tallis Scholars
Peter Phillips - director

Gimell


----------



## Blancrocher

Hosokawa: New Seeds of Contemplation


----------



## pmsummer

Cheyenne said:


> Woah, I want this!
> 
> View attachment 72798
> 
> 
> This is so... oddly captivating and mesmerizing.


I want the Feldman!

Think Jordi Savall might ever record one Feldman's pieces?

Nah, me either. ;-)


----------



## spradlig

_Fantasy for Nonet in Twelve-note System No. 1 (in one movement)_, Op. 40, by Alois Haba. I have trouble appreciating twelve-tone/serial/atonal/whatever music, but I find this downright catchy (pardon my using that word if you don't care for it). It's on Spotify (I haven't checked if it's on YouTube).


----------



## EDaddy

http://postimage.org/

Pulled the trigger on this, Eduard Tubin's Symphony No. 4 in A Major, "Sinfonia Lirica"
after a stellar recommendation of Rubbra's 5th by Becca earlier today.
Just finished listening.

_Another winner._

You're batting 2/2, Becca! Wanna go for 3?


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mozart ; piano concertos 9 &14*
_Christian Zacharias _


----------



## Pugg

opus55 said:


> Debussy: Le Martyre de Saint Sébastien
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A five-act musical mystery play on the subject of Saint Sebastian. The orchestration is mysteriously beautiful.


Being on my wish list for so long , I am going to get it


----------



## Pugg

Jeff W said:


> Good evening TC! Internet connection has been down due to complications from thunderstorms that rolled through the area this past Sunday. Apparently a tree fell some time after the storm...
> 
> View attachment 72803
> 
> 
> I started off last night with the Sonatas and Partitas for Solo Violin by J. S. Bach. Arthur Grumiaux played the violin. In all honesty, I picked this one since I had had the Ciaccona from Partita No. 2 stuck in my head.
> 
> View attachment 72804
> 
> 
> Next I went with all five of the Piano Concertos by Camille Saint-Saens. The solo piano was played by Jean-Phillipe Collard and the Royal Philharmonic Orchestra was conducted by Andre Previn.
> 
> View attachment 72805
> 
> 
> Went with some Berlioz to finish out. Harold In Italy and a selection of overtures as performed by the Boston Symphony Orchestra under Charles Munch. William Primrose played the solo Viola in Harold In Italy.


So you spend your time very wisely :tiphat:


----------



## Pugg

​
*Menselsshon ; Paulus.*
Janowitz / Blockwitz.


----------



## Chipomarc

Just downloaded: Mozart - Piano Concertos Nos 14 and 21, from eClassical - 24 bit FLAC file.









Willens, Michael Alexander
Performers	
Brautigam, Ronald
Sampson, Carolyn
Orchestras / Ensembles	
Kölner Akademie, Die
Label BIS
Catalogue number	BIS-2054 SACD
Release date	2014-10-10
Discs	1
Orig. sample rate	96000Hz


----------



## Dr Johnson

AClockworkOrange said:


> That would explain it
> 
> I haven't started reading around the Composer yet, so I honestly didn't know that.
> 
> I won't have the chance to delve deeper until Saturday but you have certainly given food for thought KenOC :tiphat:
> 
> I am not as familiar with Nielsen as I ought to be, something to be addressed sooner rather later, which is why I hesitated on comparing him.


There's a cycle of his symphonies on Hyperion, as well as other works.

I will be honest and say that I tried three of his later symphonies but was slightly disappointed but that's just me.


----------



## Tedski

Saint-Saens: Symphony Nr 3
Milwaukee Symphony Orchestra, Andreas Delfs
A binaural recording.


----------



## Lord Lance

*Karajan lovin' - Volume I*

Nevermind... the textures and the weight... Good lord, unbearable. Where's the joy?









Such beauty...​


----------



## Pugg

​*Wagner : Wessendonck-lieder / Siegfried ;act3 scene 3*
_Eileen Farrel _


----------



## Tedski

Continuing my "Music 'til Dawn":

Janos Starker playing 3 Cello Concertos (or Concerti, if you wish)
Schumann: Cello Concerto in A Minor
Lalo: Cello Concerto in D Minor
Saint Saens: Cello Concerto in A Minor


----------



## Musicophile

Brahms: Violin Concerto - Isabelle Faust - Daniel Harding.

Fantastic. I just reviewed it on my blog: http://musicophilesblog.com/2015/07/24/isabelle-faust-and-brahms-just-magical/


----------



## Tedski

Checking out some new-to-me contemporary stuff on YouTube. After a couple of pieces by Oliver Knussen, listening now to Leif Segerstam's Symphony Nr 253.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

A major discovery on youtube. The recording is a bit cloudy, but the performance is just amazing, with Jessye Norman, for once, singing the soprano solos, and how wonderful she is; one of the best _Libera me_s I 've ever heard. Baltsa is superb in the mezzo role, as are Carreras and Nesterenko. Muti's direction is thrillingly dramatic _and_ lyrical, with a true appreciation of the long Verdi line.

The youtube clip dates the performance as 1983, but elsewhere it's credited as being 9 October 1981. Either way, it's a must.


----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## Tedski

Back to my Mercury Living Presence box set:

Bach: Violin Concerto in D Major
Khachaturian: Violin Concerto

Henryk Szeryng, violin
Antal Dorati/LSO


----------



## elgar's ghost

Debussy - music for two pianos/chamber music with piano/string quartet/melodies:


----------



## elgar's ghost

Pugg said:


> ​
> *Menselsshon ; Paulus.*
> Janowitz / Blockwitz.


Hi Pugg - I'd be interested in your opinion of Paulus and how you think it shapes up alongside Elijah.


----------



## MrTortoise

Ludwig van Beethoven
Piano Sonatas
No. 12 in A-flat Major, Op. 26
No. 6 in F Major, Op. 10, No. 2
No. 13 in E-flat Major, Op. 27, No. 1 'Quasi una fantasia'

Annie Fischer, piano

Just as Balthazar finished up his run of the Fischer/Beethoven cycle I'm starting it. I have found my new favorite No. 13!


----------



## Musicophile

Tedski said:


> Back to my Mercury Living Presence box set:
> 
> Bach: Violin Concerto in D Major
> 
> View attachment 72814


While I love Szeryng's Bach solo sonatas, I assume this is a typo? Great recording by the way.


----------



## Pugg

​
Rossini : Stabat Mater.
_Malfitano/ Baltsa / Muti._


----------



## cjvinthechair

TurnaboutVox said:


> So cjv is in the Umpire's chair, then?
> 
> PS I applaud your nod of appreciation to the excellent Murray brothers!


Immaculate deduction, Sir ! Happy to return to music after dealing with a few too many bolshie tennis players.
The Murrays ? Yes, did a fine job.
Decided today to listen to some music from their next opponents - Australia !

Peter Sculthorpe - Kakadu 



 (Something primal, a bit like some of their sportsmen ?)
Sean O'Boyle - River Symphony Concerto for didgeridoo 



 (yes...Primal!)
Matthew Hindson - Speed (We'll need a little of that)
Mark John Mcencroe (so nearly a perfect tennis name) - Hope and Optimism (which of course GB will have in spades !) 



Brenton Broadstock - Symphony no. 1 'Towards the Shining Light' 



 (well, we may get there..?!)


----------



## bejart

Johann Heinrich Schmelzer (ca.1620-1680): Sonata a 5

Nikolaus Harnoncourt conducting Concertus musicus Wein


----------



## Azol

Pugg said:


> Rossini : Stabat Mater.
> _Malfitano/ Baltsa / Muti._


A good runner-up, but still no competition to Giulini. Too much muddiness due to acoustics (St.Cecilia if I remember correctly) and far away placement of mics, Howell sings too softly and he is no Raimondi where punch is required.


----------



## Jeff W

*In which Jeff listens to more French music*

Good morning TC from bright and sunny Albany! More (mostly new to me) French music streaming to my ears via the tubes of the Internet!









Got started off with an album of music by composer Paul Dukas. This one contained 'La Peri', his Symphony in C major and probably his most famous work 'L'apprenti sorcier' ('The Sorcerer's Apprentice'), which many of us may know from Disney's Fantasia. In this disc, the Radio Philharmonic Orchestra of the Netherlands was conducted by Jean Fournet.









Some French Baroque music was next for, two Orchestral Suites extracted from dramatic works by Jean-Phillipe Rameau. 'La naissance d'Osiris' and 'Abaris ou les Boreades'. In this recording, the Capella Savaria was conducted by Mary Terey-Smith.









Bouncing back to Camille Saint-Saens now and three of his symphonies, the Symphony in A major and the Symphonies No. 1 & 2. Jean Martinon conducted the Orchestre National de l'ORTF.









Did a Google search for 'French Violin Concertos' and this fellow popped up, Rodolphe Kreutzer. He wrote a whopping 19 Violin Concertos. Apparently this is the fellow that Beethoven dedicated the Violin Sonata to. Unfortunately, it seems only a handful of them have ever been recorded. Perhaps some enterprising violinist will take up the task? At any rate, this album (another wonderful from Naxos) contains the Violin Concertos No. 17, 18 and 19. Axel Strauss plays the solo violin while the San Francisco Conservatory Orchestra was conducted by Andrew Mogrelia.


----------



## MrTortoise

Franz Schubert
String Quartet No. 14 in d minor 'Death and the Maiden'

Quartetto Italiano


----------



## Blancrocher

Debussy: Etudes (Uchida)


----------



## padraic

Lord Lance said:


> Nevermind... the textures and the weight... Good lord, unbearable. Where's the joy?
> 
> View attachment 72812
> 
> 
> Such beauty...​


This album is so great


----------



## Morimur

*Béla Bartók - Concertos (Boulez)*


----------



## Lord Lance

*Sam.. who?*



padraic said:


> This album is so great


If you're into that sort of music. My interest lasted up until Tanhaeuser's Overture. Idyll doesn't seem particularly "beautiful" to these ears. Could be Karajan's fault. *Gasp!*

To rectify this error, I might listen to this alternate rendition of Idyll:








​
While on my usual torrenting spree, I came across this artist. It was bizarre for me because my specialty and identity as a human being leans on artists - obscure and known. Lists and recommendations. I must know them all. Yet, I had _never _heard his name. Not here, Gramophone, Amazon or Google's forum. Anyhoo, here's whom I talk of:










​Yet knowing TC community, I am probably going to be bombarded with "You don't know Samson? Really? He ain't all that obscure. He is a good (or fine) pianist and some of his Chopin and Schumann are absolute knockout performances."

So, oh well. I had to share that.

Moving on! Going to listen to Disc 34 of the set: Bartok's Third Piano Concerto and Prokofiev's Fifth Piano Concerto. First time listening to Bartok's Third Piano Concerto. EXCITED!


----------



## padraic

Lord Lance said:


> If you're into that sort of music. My interest lasted up until Tanhaeuser's Overture.


lol isn't that the first track on the disc?


----------



## Lord Lance

padraic said:


> lol isn't that the first track on the disc?


Maybe...

Yep.

Not much of a Wangerian.


----------



## Orfeo

*Zdenek Fibich*
Opera in three acts "Sarka."
-Vacalv Zitek, Eva Depoltova, Eva Randova, Vilem Pribyl, Jaroslava Janska, et al.
-The Brno State Philharmonic & Brno Janacek Opera Chorus/Jan Stych.

*Franz Liszt*
A Faust Symphony.
-Siegfried Jerusalem, tenor.
-The Chicago Symphony Orchestra & Chorus/Sir Georg Solti.

*Karl Goldmark *
Rustic Wedding Symphony.
Overture "Sakuntala."
-The Royal Philharmonic Orchestra/Yondani Butt.

*Stephen Heller*
3 Nocturnes (Ständchen), Voyage autour de ma chambre, 
Variations on a theme of Schumann, Seven Lieder, Tarantellas.
-Andreas Meyer-Hermann, piano.


----------



## padraic

Lord Lance said:


> Maybe...
> 
> Yep.
> 
> Not much of a Wangerian.


That's interesting, as you seem to be a pretty good fan of Bruckner and Mahler.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Prokovief : symphony 1 & 5*
_B.P; Herbert von Karajan _


----------



## Pugg

Azol said:


> A good runner-up, but still no competition to Giulini. Too much muddiness due to acoustics (St.Cecilia if I remember correctly) and far away placement of mics, Howell sings too softly and he is no Raimondi where punch is required.


The Muti sounds more like a opera, neverteless pleasent listning


----------



## Lord Lance

padraic said:


> That's interesting, as you seem to be a pretty good fan of Bruckner and Mahler.


Awww... that's sho shweet. You're a good wolf pup.

But, yeah, I am interested in Bruckner and Mahler even if my knowledge regarding them lies at the fairly bottom 1%.


----------



## Vasks

*Vitols - Dramatic Overture (Yablonsky/Marco Polo)
Ciurlionis - Two Canons for String Quartet (Vilnius/MCA)
Kancheli - Symphony #4 (Kakhidze/Nonesuch)*


----------



## manyene

(ATTACH=CONFIG]72826[/ATTACH]

No.2):One of the best symphonies of the 1980s?


----------



## Pugg

*Debussy*: Images pour orchestrstre No. 3, Gigues (1951) Ibéria

_Pierre Monteux_


----------



## Vaneyes

For* Rawsthorne* death day (1971).

View attachment 72827


----------



## Vaneyes

*Mozart*: Symphony 31 "Paris" (rec.1990), for "Saturday Symphony" listening. :tiphat:


----------



## brotagonist

I had developed a bit of opera fatigue last winter (too much, all at once ) and had not really appreciated this for the masterpiece it is:









Richard Strauss Salome
Karajan/Wien

I haven't been up to following the libretto, but, when I pay close attention (I haven't followed through with this from start to finish, but I will be revisiting this work-next time around ), I can understand much of it without the assistance of the written text. I have, however, been actively listening to this _as music_. It is simply marvellous. I have said it before: it is easy (for me) to sideline Strauss as secondary to other composers that were 'happening' in his era, but _not_ if one takes the time to hear some of his operas.


----------



## gardibolt

Toscanini/NBC: Elgar Enigma Variations. Really very good sound for the Toscanini material.


----------



## Sonata

Trying out Joachim Raff for the first time with some chamber music on YouTube.
First up: Piano trio #4. Pleasant


----------



## Musicophile

Beethoven Cello works - Queyras - Melnikov


----------



## millionrainbows

Terry Riley: In C (remastered).










In the first ten seconds of hearing this remaster, I was astounded. Never before have I heard such a big difference between an older CD release and its newer remaster. I regret not getting it sooner, but the CD was so mediorcre that I never listened to it anyway. This just happened to be in a sale bin . Highly recommended.


----------



## Morimur

*Giacinto Scelsi - Byzantium, The Alchemists (Voxnova)*

The name _Scelsi_ is oft forgotten in discussions of great 20th century composers. I am of the opinion that he was some of the very best the epoch had to offer. His music is endlessly inventive and otherworldly-much unlike anything else I've heard. Presently there aren't many composers of his ilk-if any.


----------



## millionrainbows

*Ravel: Musique pour Piano: Monique Haas (Erato).* I am very pleased with this disc. Hass is a virtuoso, and she shows this off in a good way, which enhances my experience of these Ravel pieces. I am already familiar with some other, more staid versions, and this refreshes me. The playing is crisp, intelligent, and very facile and clear.


----------



## millionrainbows

*Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5; Symphony No. 8; Leonard Bernstein, NYP (SONY).* At last, I've found this 'definitive' version of Shosty's 5th, which I can live with from now until the big sleep. The fifth on here was produced by John McClure, my favorite Columbia Masterworks producer. The guy just knew how to make great records! what else can I say? The finale of the fifth builds up to a tremendous climax, and would serve as a good choice to 'show-off' your sound system.

Plus, the remastering is great, and I love the graphics and typography of this 'Bernstein century' series.


----------



## millionrainbows

*Seekers of the Truth: The Complete Piano Music of Georges I. Gurdjieff and Thomas de Hartmann (2-CD Celestial Harmonies).*

Interesting, but not impressive, and, yes, it could be even _boring_ if you're not in the right mood.

It's got 'wanderitis.' Vaguely reminiscent of Erik Satie's Rosicrucian music, but not as _avante_ or imaginative. Traditional-sounding triads wander aimlessly, never quite resolving.

I'm trying to be nice about this. I don't recommend that you go out and get this, unless you're interested in this area of music which Celestial Harmonies explores. What would that be called, "new age classical?" But with Terry Riley's *The Harp of New Albion* on the same label, a blanket criticism doesn't work.


----------



## Mahlerian

Bartok: String Quartets No. 1 and 2
Alban Berg Quartet









Schoenberg: Violin Concerto
Hilary Hahn, Swedish Radio Symphony Orchestra, cond. Salonen


----------



## Tedski

Musicophile said:


> While I love Szeryng's Bach solo sonatas, I assume this is a typo? Great recording by the way.


Good reason to include the image. You are right, of course; it's Brahms' VC.


----------



## Tedski

Pugg said:


> *Debussy*: Images pour orchestrstre No. 3, Gigues (1951) Ibéria
> 
> _Pierre Monteux_


This box set is on my wish list. I hope to fulfill that wish in the near future.


----------



## Clara

Bach: Cantatas Vol 40 (BWV 79, 137, 164, 168)

Masaaki Suzuki (Conductor) ~ Bach Collegium Japan​


----------



## millionrainbows

*Schoenberg: Mose und Aron; Austrian Radio Chorus and Symphony Orchestra; Michael Gielen (2-CD Brilliant). 
*
According to the Amazon review by Autonomeus: _This 1974 Philips recording of the Austrian Radio Chorus and Symphony Orchestra (ORF), led by Michael Gielen, is earthy, stark, and powerful, and it is excellent that Brilliant Classics reissued it on CD in 2009. The recording was made as the soundtrack to a film version by French director Jean Marie Straub (available on DVD: Moses and Aaron), and according to Ian Bailey of MusicWeb, the studio recording was far from the live-on-stage sound of many opera recordings. Though you would never know this reading most available reviews, the use of studio manipulation is clearly a critical element in the vivid, earthy sound. Everything is close-mic'ed, and couldn't be more different, for instance, from the recording of Boulez and the BBC Symphony Orchestra, also from 1974, which sounds distant and ethereal by comparison. That recording was made in the live ambience of the West Ham Central Mission in London._

Yes! Close-miked! I love it! The sound is good, and so is the performance. This may be the one I listen to the most out of the ones I have. I found this in an under-the -counter sale shelf for $3.00, with a damaged slip-cover and jewel box. After some deft gluing and jewel-box parts replacement, it's as good as new. Plus, it now has that 'aura' of being a good find; for some reason, I remember the place of every CD I have ever bought.

This music demonstrates what *Mahlerian *was pleading so desperately to *Woodduck *and others on that 'other' thread, that Schoenberg wrote very effective and beautiful music, regardless of the method which underlies it. This is, indeed, a profoundly moving work. Highly recommended.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

elgars ghost said:


> Debussy -


This is one of my favourite accounts of the Debussy and Ravel Quartets, EG



brotagonist said:


> [...] it is easy (for me) to sideline [Richard] Strauss as secondary to other composers that were 'happening' in his era, but _not_ if one takes the time to hear some of his operas.


I agree, and his radiant lieder too.

Tonight:

*Claude Debussy
La Mer
Nocturnes*
The Cleveland Orchestra, Pierre Boulez [DG, 1995]

It seemed natural to move from yesterday's programme by the British, Debussy - influenced modernist Bridge to Debussy himself. You don't need to be told how good this version of La Mer and Nocturnes is.


----------



## cwarchc

I didn't think I would be listening to any "classical" music today, but I was wrong
I've just bought this, listening too it as well


----------



## EDaddy

http://postimage.org/

Chopin: Sonata #3
Pollini

Pollini seems to like an especially "bright" piano sound. Great player tho.


----------



## KirbyH

I once upon a time owned the Heldenleben recording and found it - dare I say it - far too monochrome? I love most everything else that Herbie recorded when it came to Strauss but I've just never been a fan of his cut of Ein Heldenleben or the Alpine Symphony. I enjoy Rattle and Thielemann far more, respectively. (and with Rattle leading the same orchestra!)


----------



## KirbyH

I've been itching to soak in Gurre-lieder and the Verdi Requiem lately...

so Messrs. Ozawa and Barenboim are going to scratch the itch for me tonight. The La Scala orchestra isn't a patch on Reiner's Vienna Phil but everyone sings so resplendently that you don't even notice.


----------



## Albert7

This morning's house-cleaning,


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Haydn Symphony No. 6*


----------



## Balthazar

*Schubert ~ Piano Music for 4 Hands (Disc 1).* Evgeny Kissin and James Levine live at Carnegie Hall playing the Fantasy in F minor (D940) and the Allegro in A minor (D947).

*Barraqué ~ Piano Sonata.* Roger Woodward at the piano.

*Bartók ~ Piano Concerto No. 3.* Hélène Grimaud at the piano while Boulez leads the LSO.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Bruckner, Symphony No. 7*

This isn't my favorite interpretation, but I love the sound of the orchestra.


----------



## EDaddy

Manxfeeder said:


> *Bruckner, Symphony No. 7*
> 
> This isn't my favorite interpretation, but I love the sound of the orchestra.
> 
> View attachment 72838


What year is this performance from, Manx?


----------



## breakup




----------



## padraic

EDaddy said:


> What year is this performance from, Manx?


I think that's his earliest, from '71.


----------



## Jeff W

*In which Jeff starts the Saturday Symphony early*









Starting the Saturday Symphony listening a little early this week. Karl Bohm conducts the Berlin Philharmonic in W. A. Mozart's Symphonies No. 31 'Paris' (this week's featured symphony), 32, 33 & 34.


----------



## EDaddy

padraic said:


> I think that's his earliest, from '71.


Thx! As I suspected. Never heard this version.
The one he did right before he died is the best.


----------



## EDaddy

http://postimage.org/

Mahler: Song of the Earth
Reiner & Chicago


----------



## TurnaboutVox

*Bartók
Mikrokosmos, Books 4-6*
Jenö Jandó [Naxos, 2006]

Once in a while... The estimable Jenö Jandó tackling the last 3 books.


----------



## ArtMusic




----------



## breakup

I don't always listen to classical,


----------



## Chipomarc

Just picked this CD up for $1.99 at the local Value Village store


----------



## EDaddy

http://postimage.org/

Mahler's Song of the Earth wasn't quite doing it for me mood-wise. Switched to Arnold's 5th and it's suiting me much better. First ever listen btw.

Pretty intense first movement. Lots of dissonant stabs.
Haunting Andante, intense and dissonant in places.


----------



## padraic

Symphony No. 40 in G Minor, K 550


----------



## Albert7

Chilling out to this


----------



## deprofundis

I did ain't bought a record in a month but wright now im lisening to piano music by Liszt, his dante symphony on naxos , well not one of the best on naxos but not one of the worst i like the choral work at the end.I may afterward lisen to Rachmaninov's ''Rhapsody on a them of Paganini'', i dont have that mutch straight foward piano music but i do enjoy it.One anecdote read like the following i use to hate piano at first but always preffered organ works, i still do preffer organ to piano, but i had leard over the time to appreciated piano subtility and mellowess.

:tiphat:


----------



## Albert7

Tonight's experimental track. Rather exquisite.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Schubert* 9 / 8

KRIPS / LSO (1958)


----------



## bejart

Mozart: Piano Sonata in C Major, KV 545

Mitsuko Uchida, piano


----------



## opus55

Manxfeeder said:


> *Bruckner, Symphony No. 7*
> 
> This isn't my favorite interpretation, but I love the sound of the orchestra.
> 
> View attachment 72838


Reminded me of this recording I haven't heard for a long time so I listen.


----------



## nightscape

Rachmaninoff - Rhapsody on a Theme of Paganini (Pletnev/Pesesk)


----------



## Tedski

Tonight's featured lineup, to see me through my work shift:








Berlioz: Romeo et Juliette
Monteux/LSO & Chorus
Regina Resnik, Andre Turp, David Ward








J S Bach: Sonatas and Partitas for Solo Violin
Julia Fischer








Mahler: Symphony Nr 2
Mehta/VPO
Cotrubas, Ludwig

:tiphat:Tedski


----------



## Chipomarc

Another pre-owned CD I picked up today


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mozart; piano concertos 20&21*
_Jan Lisiecki _


----------



## KenOC

Watching an LA Phil concert of music by John Williams, combined with interviews with Williams. Dudamel and the musicians are doing a bang-up job, and the audience is loving it. At the risk of offending some here, Williams's music isn't bad either. Amazing how many memorable scores he's done!


----------



## Albert7

late night selection:


----------



## opus55

Shostakovich Cello Concertos
_Heinrich Schiff | Symphonie-Orchester des Bayerischen Rundfunks | Seiji Ozawa_


----------



## Morimur

nightscape said:


> Rachmaninoff - Rhapsody on a Theme of Paganini (Pletnev/Pesesk)


Great cover. Mushy composer.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Verdi; Rigoletto*
_Taddei / Pagliuchi/ Tagliavini._


----------



## KenOC

Dvorak: Symphony No. 6 in D major Op 60, Swedish Chamber Orchestra, Thomas Dausgaard conducting. Wow. Aside from an excellent performance, Dvorak certainly has "it." On the radio.


----------



## Pugg

​*Rossini ; Mosè* 
Rossi-Lemeni/Lazzari/Taddei/ et al.
Serafin conducting.


----------



## AClockworkOrange

My listening started with *John Barbirolli & the London Symphony Orchestra* performing *Arnold Bax's Tinagel* on BBC Radio 3. A brilliant piece to start the day.

This was followed by my first instalment for today's Saturday Symphony - *Mozart's 'Paris' Symphony - performed by Thomas Beecham and the London Philharmonic Orchestra*.

Presently I am listening to a range of *works for String Orchestra by Jean Sibelius*, performed by the Ostrobothnian Chamber Orchestra under Juha Kangas. Presently it is the divine *Incidental Music to Ödlan Op.8

*Next will be a return to* Mozart's 'Paris' Symphony, *this time with* Klemperer & the Philharmonia. *


----------



## Blancrocher

Michelangeli playing Debussy.


----------



## Morimur

*Allan Pettersson - Symphony No. 9 (Francis)*

It's really too bad that the Lindberg cycle won't see completion until 2018. I want that [email protected] box-set NOW!


----------



## elgar's ghost

Disc four of Debussy piano works - includes Children's Corner and the 12 Etudes. Shostakovich symphonies 1, 2 & 3 to follow.


----------



## MrTortoise

millionrainbows said:


> *Seekers of the Truth: The Complete Piano Music of Georges I. Gurdjieff and Thomas de Hartmann (2-CD Celestial Harmonies).*
> 
> Interesting, but not impressive, and, yes, it could be even _boring_ if you're not in the right mood.
> 
> It's got 'wanderitis.' Vaguely reminiscent of Erik Satie's Rosicrucian music, but not as _avante_ or imaginative. Traditional-sounding triads wander aimlessly, never quite resolving.
> 
> I'm trying to be nice about this. I don't recommend that you go out and get this, unless you're interested in this area of music which Celestial Harmonies explores. What would that be called, "new age classical?" But with Terry Riley's *The Harp of New Albion* on the same label, a blanket criticism doesn't work.


Many moons ago I had a recording of the Gurdjieff/Hartmann works played by Keith Jarrett and came to the same conclusion: there is much better new age music out there. Try some George Winter or Liz Story instead. Really only of interest to those curious about Gurdjieff's music in connection with his writings.


----------



## MrTortoise

For Symphony Saturday

Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart
Symphony No. 31 in D K297 'Paris'

First with Bohn and the Berlin Philharmonic










and now listening to Gardiner with the English Baroque Soloists.


----------



## Pugg

​*Mozart ; piano concerto's 27/15*
_Christian Zacharias _


----------



## George O

Ravi Shankar (1920-2012) and Philip Glass (1937-)

Passages

musician credits:
http://www.discogs.com/Ravi-Shankar-And-Philip-Glass-Passages/release/600757

CD on Private Music (Los Angeles), from 1990


----------



## Vasks

*Elgar - Cockaigne Overture (Gibson/Chandos)
Elgar - Cello Concerto (Ma/CBS)*


----------



## EDaddy

KenOC said:


> Watching an LA Phil concert of music by John Williams, combined with interviews with Williams. Dudamel and the musicians are doing a bang-up job, and the audience is loving it. At the risk of offending some here, Williams's music isn't bad either. Amazing how many memorable scores he's done!


Isn't it sad that you feel the need to say "At the risk of offending some here"? Perhaps we all at TC could use a new thread "workshop": Letting go of Classical pretentiousness and snobbery. Lol. Probably wouldn't be a very popular topic!


----------



## DeepR

Nikolai Roslavets - Komsomoliya
Such a stupendous piece. I somehow get his music and I love it. I want to hear this in better quality.


----------



## bejart

JS Bach: Suite in E Minor, BWV 996

Robert Hill, harpsichord


----------



## Pugg

​*Massenet : Thais*.
_Renée Fleming/ Hampson/ Sabbatini._
Yves Abel conducting.:tiphat:


----------



## MrTortoise

For Symphony Saturday
Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart
Symphony No. 31 in D, K297 'Paris'

The English Concert
Trevor Pinnock, cond.


----------



## Eramirez156

*Verdi Overtures *

* Tullio Serafin
Philharmonia Orchestra & Royal Philharmonic Orchestra*

_Angel Records ‎- S35676 _

*Tracklist*
A1 Overture "Nabucco" 
A2 "Aida" Prelude To Act I 
A3 Overture "Giovanna D'Arco" 
B1 Overture "I Vespri Siciliani" 
B2 "La Traviata" Prelude To Act I 
B3 "La Traviata" Prelude To Act III 
B4 Overture "La Forza Del Destino"


----------



## brotagonist

This can be considered to be two albums, reissued in one cover. The first disc is Zubin Mehta conducting the Los Angeles Philharmonic; the second disc is Christoph von Dohnányi conducting the Wiener Philharmoniker and, for one piece, the Cleveland Orchestra. I bought the set to finally get a recording of Schoenberg's Opus 8 Orchestral Lieder, which appear on disc two. Today, I am traversing the first disc only.









Schoenberg Transfigured Night; Chamber Symphony 1; Variations for Orchestra
Mehta/LAPO

I find it difficult to say why I think that Mehta's Transfigured Night, recorded in 1967, is not very good. I can begin with the recording itself: it seems to boom a lot in the bass. As for the conducting/playing, I find the performance to be thick and muddy, losing the subtleties of the strings. Karajan has been accused of this, but I have never noticed it to the degree that I seem to perceive it here, where it really detracts from the music. The other two pieces are recorded in 1968 and the booming bass is no longer a problem. There is something about this version of the First Chamber Symphony that is just not right. Is it unrehearsed, or am I just imagining that it doesn't come together here? The Variations, contrariwise, are a pleasure to hear in this performance, but none of the performances on this disc are likely to become my preferred versions. If Mehta was an unreliable conductor, then this disc demonstrates his weak side, while the marvellous YT video of his version of Webern's Sechs Stücke with the Staatskapelle Dresden demonstrates his strong side.

I have much higher expectations... Erwartungen... for the performances on disc two, conducted by Dohnányi, which I will traverse in the days to come.


----------



## michaels

Dudamel Symphony fantastique with LA Phil







Doing some listening tests comparing 24/96 flac to AAC 192 (transcoded from iTunes down to 192 with XLD)

I have many great memories of LA Phil @Hollywood Bowl as a child, then tagging along with friend's parents. Just fantastic venue to really enjoy the music.


----------



## Lord Lance

*Rattle lovin' - Volume III*

More Rattling, this time with Bartok:
















​Disc 1 - Miraculous Mandarin

I have found my voice! Dissonant and harsh 20th Century works lure me in.

All hail Rihm for he gave us Tutuguri!


----------



## AClockworkOrange

​
*Mozart: 'Paris' Symphony* - Otto Klemperer & the Philharmonia

*Sibelius: Symphony No. 7 -* Thomas Beecham & the Royal Philharmonic Orchestra

*Arnold: Symphony No. 6* - Vernon Handley & the London Philharmonic Orchestra

*British Violin Sonatas - Walton, Ferguson & Britten:* Tasmin Little & Piers Lane (*Ferguson*'*s Sonata*)

*Simpson: Symphony No. 1* - Adrian Boult & the London Philharmonic Orchestra


----------



## Bix

I have a lot of listening to do this weekend - similar to my last 'What are you listening to?' post.

Pieces I am singing in over the next 9 months, will start to break them up into an organised pattern soon, just cramming at the moment.
Orff - Carmina Burana
Bernstein - Chichester Psalms
Brahms - Lieberslieder Walzer
Handel - Messiah
Vaughan Williams - Symphony No1
Elgar - The Apostles
Rachmaninov - Всенощное бдѣніе

For Saturday Symphonies
Mozart - Symphony 31


----------



## D Smith

For Saturday Symphony: Mozart Symphony 31. Gardiner/English Baroque Soloists. Gardiner does a generally good job with this, especially the first movement which is quite lively. I do think the recording is showing its age however, his orchestra in particular. He does one very odd thing and programs both versions of the second movement back to back. It was of course never intended to be performed this way and makes you have to skip over one of them. So for this reason, and the overall performance level, it's not a disc I would recommend compared to Pinnock's outstanding HIP set.


----------



## brotagonist

I missed last week's SS and likely the one before. I hope to catch up this weekend (they are predicting two rainy days and is cool and overcast this morning). I might skip this week's Mozart, however, as I have heard that one a lot and it is likely coming up in my random play of the full collection.

In the meantime, as I have a late and lengthy breakfast, I am listening to a composer I have never before heard:

Arnold Symphony 5
Hickox/LSO

I think I might be too German for this, but it is short and I will play it a second time right now. It seems to be the third movement that I am not empathising with


----------



## bejart

Hyacinthe Jadin (1776-1800): String Quartet in E Flat, Op.2, No.1

Quatour Mosaiques; Erich Hobarth and Andrea Bischof, violins -- Anita Mitterer, viola -- Christophe Coin, cello


----------



## Lord Lance

*Boulez lovin' - Volume I*

Shout out to my man, J-dog, for making me realize Boulez's potential.









Disc 1 - Four Etudes for Orchestra
​


----------



## MrTortoise

Franz Liszt
12 Transcendental Etudes

Claudio Arrau, piano


----------



## Heliogabo

*Gustav Mahler*

_Symphony 4_
London Symphony Orchestra
Jascha Horenstein

This is a wonderful 4th btw. Plenty of details that I've never heard before.

_Symphony 6_
New Philarmonia Orchestra
Sir John Barbirolli










*Charles Ives*
_Symphony 1_
Los Angeles Philarmonic Orchestra
Zubin Mehta

_Symphony 4_
The Cleveland Orchestra and Chorus
Christoph von Dohnányi


----------



## MrTortoise

Frank Bridge
The Hour Glass

Christophe Sirodeau, piano


----------



## Eramirez156

* Chicago Symphony Orchestra/ WFMT Marathon II (1977): CHICAGO*









*Side 1*
1-5: _Strauss: Sunrise section from Also Sprach Zarathustra. _
Stock, 1/17/40; 
Rodzinski, 11/11/47; 
Reiner, 3/8/54; 
Reiner, 4/30+5/1/62; 
Solti, 5/13-15/75.

6. Berlioz: Les franc-juges Overture. Solti, 11/5/73.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

Three discs over the course of the day, the Poulenc twice ("Babar the Elephant" excepted):

*Francis Poulenc*
Trois poèmes de Louise Lalanne (Ailish Tynan, sop.)
Quatre chansons pour enfants (Felicity Lott, sop.)
Trois poèmes de Louise de Vilmorin (Ailish Tynan)
Le portrait (Geraldine McGreevy, sop.)
Fiançailles pour rire (Ailish Tynan)
L'histoire de Babar, le petit éléphant (Pierre Bernac, narrator)
Métamorphoses; Nuage (Geraldine McGreevy)
La courte paille (Ailish Tynan)
(le tout accompagné par Graham Johnson, piano)
*The Complete Songs, Disc 1 of 4* [Hyperion, 2013]

As I had hoped, this is superb (and the recording is notably lifelike too). My only complaint is that Felicity Lott has only a brief cameo here. A great start to the collection. I'll focus on this disc in the coming week and move on to the other three in the weeks to come.










*W. A. Mozart
Symphony no 31 in D major, K 297 (300a) "Paris"
Masonic Funeral Music in C minor, K 477 (479a)
Symphony no 25 in G minor, K 183 (173dB)
Symphony in D major, K 320 "Posthorn" *
Claudio Abbado, Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra [Sony, 1995]

Nicely crisp and colourfully dramatic, but I have to say that the SS 'Paris' Symphony is the least distinctive thing (to my ears) on this disc... Nice performance and excellent recording.










*
Lennox Berkeley
String Quartets No. 1 Op. 6, No. 2 Op. 15 and No. 3 Op. 76*
Maggini Quartet [Naxos, 2006]

I learn that Berkeley was a close friend of Poulenc, so this also seemed a natural progression.
The usual splendid readings from the Magginis.


----------



## Manxfeeder

EDaddy said:


> What year is this performance from, Manx?


Sorry for the late reply. The other poster was correct; the Karajan Bruckner 7 is from 10/70 and 11/71.

Anyway, I'm listening again. The strings remind me of the feeling of melted chocolate on my tongue.


----------



## Manxfeeder

Lord Lance said:


> Disc 1 - Miraculous Mandarin
> 
> I have found my voice! Dissonant and harsh 20th Century works lure me in.


I don't know what it is about that piece (I'm not a fan of the subject matter), but I seem to have more recordings of that than any other by Bartok. I'm glad to see another fan around here.


----------



## gardibolt

Haydn Symphony 40, Hogwood, AAM. The second movement Andante più tosto Allegretto is utterly charming....I suddenly adore this piece, which I can't recall ever having heard before, and it's a delightful performance.


----------



## OldFashionedGirl

_On Spotify:_







_*Alban Berg*_ - String Quartet Op. 03 and Lyric Suite. Performing by Alban Berg Quartett.


----------



## Dr Johnson

No. 3 (and please keep any cow looking over a gate nonsense to yourself )


----------



## cjvinthechair

cwarchc said:


> I didn't think I would be listening to any "classical" music today, but I was wrong
> I've just bought this, listening too it as well
> View attachment 72832


Great 'steer', thanks !


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Bartok, Violin Concerto No. 1*

What a lovely first movement. The second is more dissonant. If he renamed the first movement "The Ideal" in the Two Portraits, he must have gone from the ideal to the ordeal. I'm starting with Fischer and ending with Solti.

Here's a picture of the lady he wrote it for. That hairdo could be the prototype for Princess Leia.


----------



## Eramirez156

* Jean Sibelius ‎
Symphony Nr. 2 in D op. 43 *









*Pittsburgh Symphony Orchestra*
*André Previn *

_Angel S-37444_


----------



## George O

J. S. Bach (1685-1750): Oboenkonzert in F-dur

Jean-Marie Leclair (1697-1764): Oboenkonzert in C-dur

Heinz Holliger, oboe
Orchestre de Chambre Romand / Alain Milhaud

autographed by Holliger:










on Concert Hall (West Germany), circa 1965?


----------



## Bastian

Domenico Scarlatti - Stabat Mater, Missa Quatuor Vocum (Rinaldo Alessandrini)


----------



## Dr Johnson

No. 3


----------



## schigolch




----------



## Balthazar

*Schubert ~ Piano Music for 4 Hands (Disc 2).* Evegeny Kissin and James Levine play the monumental Sonata in C (a.k.a. Grand Duo) followed by two marches, live from Carnegie Hall.

*Schumann ~ Symphonies 1 & 2.* David Zinman leads the Tonhalle Orchester Zürich. It's interesting how the principal theme from the eighth movement of _Kreisleriana_, published a year earlier, gets worked into the final movement of the first symphony.

*Schoenberg ~ Pieces for Piano, Op. 11.* Glenn Gould at the piano. Great listening.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Josquin Desprez, Missa Hercules Dux Ferraria*


----------



## Guest

On the TT today:


----------



## deprofundis

Im still heavily into medieval music, so tonight im lisening to Hildegard von Bingen ''marriage entre le ciel et la tere'' one of the best hildegard von Bingen recorded rendition ever.The architech of this wonderfull cd are Catherine braslavsky and joseph rowe,
the end result remain a perfect symbiosis of ancient and modernized hildegard material not to modern but than again not a standard vocal only version.Did i mention the instrumentation is fabuleous all you dream of my friend, the vocalist is not that bad either.Get this record on Jade(label), it will be well Worth your money.One of he best if not the best hildegard von Bingen cd ever.

If you dont like this record shame on you Buddy, it has every cult song of hildegard like laus trinitati, o jerusalem ect, you can't possibly go wrong whit this one thus meaning it's that good, what are you still waiting for?


----------



## Celloman

Shostakovich - Symphony No. 10

Neeme Jarvi / Scottish National Orchestra










Dark, pensive, and scintillating.


----------



## Guest

On the SACD player:


----------



## TurnaboutVox

Some dead guy called Ludwig van *Beethoven*...
*
Piano Trios
No. 7 in B-flat major, Op. 97 'Archduke'
No. 9 in E-flat major, WoO 38
No.11 in G major, Op.121a: 10 Variations on Wenzel Müller's song 'Ich bin der Schneider Kakadu'*
Beaux Arts Trio [Philips, 1979]

Apparently he couldn't write a tune, but these are kinda OK, you know? Anyhow these old 'Bozar Tree-o' guys ain't no slouches either

If you don't know it, the Op. 121a trio is a very nice little 'hybrid' work. Beethoven seems to have revised some early material from 1801, around 1816 and perhaps again around the time of its publication in 1824. The 'Introduzione (Adagio assai)' and some of the 10 variations are in the style of late period Beethoven:



> Direct evidence for this comes, among other elements, in the form of the extremely energetic and tight counterpoint of the double fugue in G minor that makes up the transition from variation X to the allegretto finale. This double fugue is highly reminiscent, both of that in the finale of the 9th Symphony linking the tenor solo to the recapitulation of the "Freude..", as well as the Handelian fugue near the end of the Diabelli Variations. The presence of such tight and dramatic fugal writing is one of the hallmarks of Beethoven's late style.
> Wikipedia


----------



## bejart

Jan Vaclav Stich-Punto (1746-1803): Horn Concerto No.10 in F Major

Frantisek Vajnar conducting the Prague Chamber Orchestra -- Vladimira Klanska, horn


----------



## Vronsky

*Maurice Ravel -- The Complete Edition (Cds 1-3 Works for Piano)*

















Maurice Ravel -- The Complete Edition (Cds 1-3 Works for Piano)


----------



## Richannes Wrahms




----------



## bejart

Joseph Haydn: String Quartet in E Flat, Op1, No.2

Aeolian String Quartet: Emanuel Hurwitz and Raymond Keenlyside, violins -- Margaret Major, viola -- Derek Simpson, cello


----------



## opus55

Humperdinck: Dornröschen










Chor des Bayerischen Rundfunks
Münchner Rundfunkorchester/Ulf Schirmer

Recorded live, Prinzregententheater, Munich, 14 December 2008


----------



## bejart

Georg Czarth (1708-1778): Flute Sonata in E Minor

Vaclav Kunt, flute -- Peter Hejny, cello -- Monika Knoblochova, harpsichord


----------



## Mahlerian

Symphony of the week:
Mozart: Symphony No. 31 in D "Paris"
Prague Chamber Orchestra, cond. Mackerras









Dufay: Missa Se la face ay pale
Early Music Consort of London


----------



## EDaddy

http://postimage.org/

Bax: Quintet for Harp & Strings / Elegiac Trio / Fantasy-Sonata / Sonata for Flute & Harp
mobius


----------



## Chipomarc

Just over on Youtube listening to Daniil Trifonov performing Chopin's Piano Concerto no. 1 with the Israel Philharmonic Orchestra, at the Arthur Rubinstein Piano Master Competition back in 2011. Pretty darn nice even with the poor audio quality of Youtube streaming.


----------



## brotagonist

A double-header as catch-up:

Ives Symphony 3

1: 



2: 



3: 




Northern Sinfonia
James Sinclair, Conductor

Vaughan-Williams Symphony 4
Davis/RSO Bavaria


----------



## ArtMusic




----------



## Jeff W

*In which Jeff listens to more Mozart*

Good evening TC! After a long day of painting and other assorted housework, it is time to relax with Mozart!









Trevor Pinnock conducts the English Concert from the harpsichord in Mozart's Symphonies No. 24 (K. 182), 24 (K. 183), 30 (K. 202) and 31 'Paris' (K. 297). No. 31 is this week's featured symphony down in Saturday Symphonies. I like the Bohm\Berlin Philharmonic set but I much prefer Trevor Pinnock's HIP set.


----------



## KenOC

Mahlerian said:


> Symphony of the week:
> Mozart: Symphony No. 31 in D "Paris"
> Prague Chamber Orchestra, cond. Mackerras


Listening to the same symphony, same performance. Both are very fine.


----------



## bejart

Jan Ladislav Dussek (1760-1812): Piano Sonata No.26 in A Flat, Op.64

Markus Becker, piano


----------



## pmsummer

THE GREAT ORGAN AT THE CATHEDRAL OF ST. JOHN THE DIVINE
_Works by Franck - Widor - Dupre - Bach - Dunstable - Purcell - Others_
*Michael Murray*

Telarc


----------



## EDaddy

brotagonist said:


> I missed last week's SS and likely the one before. I hope to catch up this weekend (they are predicting two rainy days and is cool and overcast this morning). I might skip this week's Mozart, however, as I have heard that one a lot and it is likely coming up in my random play of the full collection.
> 
> In the meantime, as I have a late and lengthy breakfast, I am listening to a composer I have never before heard:
> 
> Arnold Symphony 5
> Hickox/LSO
> 
> I think I might be too German for this, but it is short and I will play it a second time right now. It seems to be the third movement that I am not empathising with


Interesting that you're having some difficulty with this one, brotag. It's been a bit tedious for me as well. Same version too. It's the first and third movements that I haven't clicked with yet. I will keep trying however.


----------



## Pugg

​
*CHOPIN* Polonaise-fantaisie / Études, op.10/1 & 12 / Ballade No.4
*DEBUSSY* Estampes


----------



## EDaddy

http://postimage.org/

Tubin: Symphony No. 4 in A Major, "Sinfonia Lirica"
Neeme Jarvi

Giving this wonderful gem a second listen. Beautiful stuff.
Thanks again for the great recommendation, Miss Becca. :cheers:


----------



## Pugg

pmsummer said:


> THE GREAT ORGAN AT THE CATHEDRAL OF ST. JOHN THE DIVINE
> _Works by Franck - Widor - Dupre - Bach - Dunstable - Purcell - Others_
> *Michael Murray*
> 
> Telarc


Stunning sound engineering :tiphat:
And beautiful pic as always


----------



## Becca

brotagonist said:


> I find it difficult to say why I think that Mehta's Transfigured Night, recorded in 1967, is not very good. I can begin with the recording itself: it seems to boom a lot in the bass. As for the conducting/playing, I find the performance to be thick and muddy, losing the subtleties of the strings. Karajan has been accused of this, but I have never noticed it to the degree that I seem to perceive it here, where it really detracts from the music. The other two pieces are recorded in 1968 and the booming bass is no longer a problem.


When the English Decca technicians first came to Los Angeles to record the LAPO with Mehta in the mid 60s , they had a very difficult time finding a suitable venue and eventually settled on Royce Hall on the UCLA campus as being the best of a not very good selection. Royce Hall, completed in 1929, seats about 1800 and was designed more for speech than music. It was only after numerous remodelings and then major renovation after the 1994 earthquake that it has emerged as a really viable concert venue.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Smetana ;string quartets*
_Pavel Haas Quartet _


----------



## Chipomarc

Well that worked out OK.

Bruckner Symphony No. 4

Just had Haitink conducting the LSO playing on the HiFi at the same time as I had YouTube running with audio muted showing Thielemann with the Die Münchner Philharmonike on the flat screen.

Gets around the poor YouTube audio while watching a concert on the big screen.


----------



## Albert7

Tonight's listening session:


----------



## Jeff W

*In which Jeff listens to even more Mozart*









Couldn't resist listening to even more Mozart. Sir Charles Mackerras conducts the Prague Chamber Orchestra in Symphonies No. 28 (K. 200), 31 'Paris' (K. 297) in both the original and the version with the alternate Andante middle movement, 32 (K. 318) and 33 (K. 319). This set has become my second favorite Mozart Symphony set.


----------



## Chipomarc

Well I think Bruckner deserves another listen to tonight, but this time only on the HiFi, too much syn problems with YouTube and on the HiFi at the same time with different concerts.


----------



## Tedski

Tonight's lineup - 3 CDs from the Audiophile Classics Concertgebouw Series.









Karajan conducting (from 1943):
Brahms: Symphony Nr 1
Strauss, R: Don Juan
Strauss, R: Salome - Dance of the Seven Veils









Klemperor conducting:
Mozart: Symphony Nr 25 (from 1951)
Mahler: Lieder eines fahrenden Gesellen (1947)
De Falla: Nights In the Gardens of Spain (1951)
Bartok: Concerto for Viola and Orch (1951)









Mengelberg conducting:
Ravel: Daphnis et Chloe Suite Nr 2 (1938)
Kodaly: Variations On a Hungarian Folksong - The Peacock (1939)
Debussy: Fantasie for Piano and Orch (1938, Gieseking, piano)


----------



## Josh

Beautiful chamber music scores for a couple of musical theater productions that I'd never heard of before picking up this CD at a used shop today. Blind buys like this are what make blind buys worthwhile.









Only one copy on amazon marketplace, pretty cheap, but it's an LP (couldn't find any copies of the CD for sale online): http://www.amazon.com/Richard-Peaslee-Clarkes-Delights-Lusthaus/dp/B00RQ8B3MS


----------



## AClockworkOrange

Franz Schubert's Symphony No.8 'Unfinished' and the 'Grand Duo' in C Major D812 performed by Claudio Abbado & the Chamber Orchestra of Europe.


----------



## Lord Lance

*Rattle lovin' - Volume IV*

The Rattler brings me more Bartok, a new work yet again. Seems enjoyable and refreshing to hear after my binge consuming of the classics/Romantic works for the past few days:


















Disc 3 - Concerto for Two Pianos, Percussion and Orchestra​


----------



## Lord Lance

Jeff W said:


> View attachment 72907
> 
> 
> Couldn't resist listening to even more Mozart. Sir Charles Mackerras conducts the Prague Chamber Orchestra in Symphonies No. 28 (K. 200), 31 'Paris' (K. 297) in both the original and the version with the alternate Andante middle movement, 32 (K. 318) and 33 (K. 319). This set has become my second favorite Mozart Symphony set.


What's number 1, Mr. Paws Pug?

Don't tell me: Colin Davis? Mighty surprise that would be!


----------



## Guest

Lutoslawski
Symphony no.4

Polish National Radio Symphony Orchestra
Antoni Wit.


----------



## Pugg

​*
Smetana: Má Vlast*

Chicago Symphony Orchestra, Rafael Kubelik


----------



## MrTortoise

Igor Stravinsky
Petrushka
The Rite of Spring

Columbia Symphony Orchestra
Igor Stravinsky, cond.


----------



## bejart

Johan Schenck (1660-ca.1720): Viola Sonata No.4 in E Flat

Sandor Szaszvarosi, viola -- Angelika Csizmadia, harpsichord


----------



## elgar's ghost

Shostakovich - Symphonies 4-7:


----------



## Pugg

​*Verdi* ; _Four sacred pieces_
*Stravinsky* ; _Symphony of Psalms _
Robert Shaw conducting.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Bach Cantatas: Die Himmel Erzahlen Die Ehre Gottes and Die Elenden Sollen Essen*


----------



## MrTortoise

Johann Sebastian Bach
Cantata 'Wie schon leuchtet der Morgenstern', BWV 1

Malin Haterlius, soprano
James Gilchrist, tenor
Peter Harvey, bass
The Monteverdi Choir
The English Baroque Soloists
John Eliot Gardiner, cond.


----------



## Jeff W

Lord Lance said:


> What's number 1, Mr. Paws Pug?


That would be Trevor Pinnock and the English Concert


----------



## Lord Lance

Jeff W said:


> That would be Trevor Pinnock and the English Concert


I feel like I can't have a proper conversation with you. Your avatar is too cute for me to concentrate on anything meanful.

*looks at the picture "awww...."*

No lovin' for Karajan's late symphonies or Bernstein or Davis or Hogwood or Bohm or even ter Linden?


----------



## MrTortoise

Hildegard von Bingen
Chants for the Feast of St. Ursula

Anonymous 4


----------



## Pugg

​
*Schumann;Kreisleriana ; Fantasie*
_Michel Dalberto _


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Dvorak, Symphony No. 8.*

I like the way Ancerl conducts: energy without excess drive and precision without fussiness.


----------



## Vronsky

*Igor Stravinsky -- Works for piano*

















Igor Stravinsky -- Works for piano


----------



## Taggart

disc 10 of










Definitely majestic, but we don't do majestic preferring the simpler fervour of his Rosary Sonatas. We also found that the balance between music and voices wasn't quite right. Sometimes the music overwhelmed the voices, other times when you had the volume down for the music, it was too soft to catch the voices. I also felt that the singers were treating the Latin more like operatic Italian and this muddied the effect as well.


----------



## Pugg

​*Liszt *: Sonata in B- minor
*Scrìabin* : Piano sonat 2
_Ivo Pogorelich _


----------



## brotagonist

brotagonist said:


> View attachment 72859
> 
> 
> Schoenberg Transfigured Night; Chamber Symphony 1; Variations for Orchestra
> Mehta/LAPO
> 
> I find it difficult to say why I think that Mehta's Transfigured Night, recorded in 1967, is not very good. I can begin with the recording itself: it seems to boom a lot in the bass. As for the conducting/playing, I find the performance to be thick and muddy, losing the subtleties of the strings.... The other two pieces are recorded in 1968 and the booming bass is no longer a problem. There is something about this version of the First Chamber Symphony that is just not right. Is it unrehearsed, or am I just imagining that it doesn't come together here? The Variations, contrariwise, are a pleasure to hear in this performance


I have listened to this a few more times and I still think that this recording of Transfigured Night mushes the strings and loses subtlety; however, I am thinking that repeated listening has changed my attitude toward this recording of the First Chamber Symphony. I am going to have to compare with some other recordings I know, but I think here the tempi are radically altered as is the balance between soloists, of sorts, and the orchestra, giving this less the heady, dark and delirious and more the sparkling, light and clear. It is a vague subjective impression so far, but this performance is a radical departure from what I am used to. Perhaps it is not unrehearsed after all, but intentionally different?

I am quite surprised that my initial impression was rather similar to that I just discovered last night from BBC Music and I concede that my attempt to praise the Chamber Symphony might be due to the review 

Matthew Rye, BBC Music Magazine:

"Mehta's Los Angeles Verklärte Nacht veers a little too close to Hollywood for my taste, with a slightly superficial gloss to the sound, spotlit soloists and expressive indulgence. The Chamber Symphony and the kaleidoscopic orchestral colours of the Variations suit this team much better."

Amazonians give the album 5* with little deviation. Disc two with Dohnányi is highly praised all round.



Becca said:


> When the English Decca technicians first came to Los Angeles to record the LAPO with Mehta in the mid 60s , they had a very difficult time finding a suitable venue and eventually settled on Royce Hall on the UCLA campus as being the best of a not very good selection. Royce Hall, completed in 1929, seats about 1800 and was designed more for speech than music. It was only after numerous remodelings and then major renovation after the 1994 earthquake that it has emerged as a really viable concert venue.


An interesting historical note, Becca :tiphat: That puts things into yet another perspective. Thanks!


----------



## Musicophile

Debussy vol 4 - Jean-Efflam Bavouzet. I've just reviewed his Images on my blog: http://musicophilesblog.com/2015/07/26/321/


----------



## Blancrocher

Rachmaninov: Symphony 3, Symphonic Dances (Jansons)


----------



## Heliogabo

Pugg said:


> ​*Liszt *: Sonata in B- minor
> *Scrìabin* : Piano sonat 2
> _Ivo Pogorelich _


This is an amazing perfomance. Liszt could be happy with it.


----------



## Heliogabo

Last night listening (for saturday symphony)










*Mozart*
_Symphony 31, "Paris"_
Berliner Philarmoniker
Karl Bohm

This morning










*Holst*
_The planets_
Berliner Philarmoniker
Sir Simon Rattle


----------



## bejart

Louis Spohr (1784-1859): Symphony No.7 in C Major, Op.121

Alfred Walter conducting the Czech-Slovak State Philharmonic Orchestra


----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## TurnaboutVox

A round-up for the day: The three "B's"

*Beethoven
Violin Sonata No. 10 in G, Op. 96*
Gidon Kremer, Martha Argerich [DG, 1997]










*Bruckner
Symphony No. 9 in D minor, WAB.109*
RSNO, Tintner [Naxos, 1999]










Berlin PO, Rattle [EMI, 2012]










*Boulez
Piano Sonata No. 1
Piano Sonata No. 2*
Idil Biret [Naxos, 1995]


----------



## bejart

Georg Wagenseil (1715-1777): Symphony in B flat, WV 441

Michi Gaigg conducting L'Orfeo Barockorchester


----------



## EDaddy

http://postimage.org/

Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues, Op. 34 - Prelude #1 In C: Moderato (at the moment, and _beautiful_)
Ashkenazy - 50 Years On Decca [Disc 48]

Addendum: 20 cuts in and I am quite floored, this being the first time I've ever had the pleasure of hearing Shak's Preludes & Fugues. They show a much more contemplative, gentle, even fragile side of the artist. Night and day contrast from many of his other scores for multiple instruments. Didn't know he had it in him.

Ashkenazy plays with great depth and authority.


----------



## EDaddy

MrTortoise said:


> Hildegard von Bingen
> Chants for the Feast of St. Ursula
> 
> Anonymous 4


Looks interesting, Mr. T. How doth it soundeth?


----------



## pmsummer

ENGLISH ROYAL FUNERAL MUSIC
*Henry Purcell, Thomas Morley, Thomas Tomkins, Thomas Weelkes*
Vov Luminis
Lionel Meunier - direction

Ricercar


----------



## MrTortoise

EDaddy said:


> Looks interesting, Mr. T. How doth it soundeth?


Contemplative chant, very simple. This will be familiar to listening to Gregorian chant. Hildegard was an interesting person, worthy of a wikipedia search. The performers are Anonymous 4, a small ensemble of female vocalists whose rep extends from 1100 to today. Highly recommended.


----------



## Eramirez156

Listening via iTunes Music

*Mozat Arias*
*Jozsef Reti*









I heard this record, decades ago, this goes on my want list.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Dutilleux, Symphonies Nos. 1 and 2*

"At a bargain re-release price with good booklet notes by Roger Nichols and nicely presented with fully documented card sleeves and a slim box, this is one of music's gifts to us all." Dominy Clements, Musicweb International.


----------



## Albert7

Disc 8 of the complete GG studio albums.

Beethoven Piano Concerto 3 with Lenny!


----------



## George O

Musik der Schütz-zeit (Music in the Time of Schütz)

sixteen pieces by 
Giovanni Gabrieli (1557-1612) 
Hans Leo Hassler (1564-1612) 
Michael Praetorius (1571-1621)
Orlando di Lasso (1532-1594)
Heinrich Schütz (1585-1672)
Moritz Ladgraf von Hessen (1572-1632)
Orazio Vecchi (1550-1605)
Luca Marenzio (1553-1599)
Samuel Scheidt (1587-1654)

Blechbläserensemble Ludwig Güttler / Ludwig Güttler

on Eterna (East Germany), from 1987


----------



## bejart

Haydn: Symphony No.37 in C Major

Adam Fischer conducting the Austro-Hungarian Haydn Orchestra


----------



## DaveS

Introduction & Allegro rec. 1972
Falstaff rec. 1973
Nursery Suite rec.1955
Fantasia & Fugue in Cm(JS Bach BWV 537) orch. Elgar
London PO
Sir Adrian Boult


----------



## elgar's ghost

Shostakovich - Symphonies 8-11:


----------



## TurnaboutVox

*Claude Debussy*
Nocturne, L. 82
Suite bergamasque, L. 75 
Danse bohémienne, L. 9
Arabesques, L. 66 
Rêverie, L. 68
Mazurka, L. 67
Children's Corner, suite for piano (or orchestra), L. 113 
Hommage à Joseph Haydn, L. 115
Morceau de Concours (Pièce), L. 108
La plus que lente, L. 121
Le petit nègre, cakewalk for piano, L. 114
Page d'album (Pièce pour l'oeuvre du "Vêtement du blessé"), for piano, L. 133
Berceuse héroïque for piano, L. 132
Elégie, L. 138 
*Jean-Efflam Bavouzet* [Chandos, 2006]

Bavouzet is surprisingly firm and muscular in his Debussy (my older recordings have been by Michelangeli, Vasary, Planes and Kocsis, for comparison) so that the music seems less overtly impressionistic than I am used to (though I haven't heard his Images or Preludes yet). To me it's a novel approach but it works well. I'm told that a recording by the Debussy scholar Roy Howat, which I'd also like to hear, takes a somewhat similar approach.


----------



## EDaddy

http://postimage.org/app.php

Wilhelm Furtwängler: Symphony No.2 in E minor

This is really an impressive work IMO. Some give Furtwängler, the composer, a bad rap. Hard to comprehend when listening to this.


----------



## pmsummer

VOX COSMICA
*Hildegard von Bingen*
Hirundo Maris
Arianna Savall - Voice, Medieval Harp, Italian Triple Harp, Lyra, Tibetan Singing Bowl
Petter Udland Johansen - Voice, Hardingfele, Lyra, Fiddle, Monochord
Andreas Spindler - Flutes, Fiddle, Romain Bells, Colascione, Tromba Marina, Voice
Anke Spindler - Nyckelharpa, Fiddles, Viola da Gamba, Voice
David Mayoral - Santur, Percussion, Romain Bells, Voice

Carpe Diem Records


----------



## Balthazar

Pugg said:


> ​
> *CHOPIN* Polonaise-fantaisie / Études, op.10/1 & 12 / Ballade No.4
> *DEBUSSY* Estampes


OK, Pugg,

Gun to your head, if you had to choose one Richter box, would it be the Decca or the Original Jackets?

My resistance is wearing down...


----------



## Balthazar

*Schumann ~ Symphonies Nos. 3 & 4.* David Zinman leads the Tonhalle Orchester Zürich.

*J. S. Bach, A. Scarlatti, Handel, Stradella, Predieri ~ Baroque Duet.* Kathleen Battle sings gloriously with Wynton Marsalis on trumpet and John Nelson leading the Orchestra of St. Luke's.

*Schoenberg ~ Violin Concerto, Op. 36.* Hilary Hahn solos backed by Salonen and the Swedish RSO.


----------



## Albert7

Tonight's lovely opera!


----------



## KirbyH

It's been an all Beethoven and Brahms sort of day:

































Beethoven from Solti, Reiner and Ashkenazy, then Brahms from Simon Rattle. I think it speaks for itself that this is the best Brahms that's been recorded in the last decade or so; I'm consistently bowled over by how naturally Rattle fits into that sound world. I also challenge anyone who calls the Berlin Phil an "enlarged Chamber Orchestra of Europe" - there's still plenty of meat on those bones.


----------



## bejart

Juan Crisostomo de Arriaga (1806-1826): String Quartet No.1 in D Minor

Guarneri Quartet: Arnold Steinhardt and John Dalley, violins -- Michael Tree, viola -- David Soyer, cello


----------



## pmsummer

GRANDE LITURGIE ORTHODOXE SLAVE
_Volume 2_
*Chœurs D'Homme de la RTV Bulgare*
Mikhail Milkov - director

Harmonia Mundi France


----------



## Guest

On the TT today:










This LP shows his ability to creates whispers or volcanic eruptions as the music requires. Quite good sound--less boxy and cold than many DG piano discs. I've always liked the cover photo, too.


----------



## Le Peel




----------



## Pugg

​
*Mozart ; piano-concertos 9 & 14*
_Christian Zacharias _


----------



## opus55

Mahler: Symphony No. 7 in E minor










Disc 38 of 41. This may become my favorite Mahler 7.. or the recording that sounds most convincing to me.


----------



## brotagonist

Manxfeeder said:


> "At a bargain re-release price with good booklet notes by Roger Nichols and nicely presented with fully documented card sleeves and a slim box, this is one of music's gifts to us all." Dominy Clements, Musicweb International.
> 
> View attachment 72926


I'm kind of thinking about getting this one. It's been on my on again/off again wish list for a couple of years.


----------



## brotagonist

Just played:

Dutilleux Correspondences (Hannigan, Salonen/ON France)

Now playing:

Dutilleux Deux Sonnets de Cassou (Cachemaille, Dutilleux)


----------



## brotagonist

Weill : Die Dreigroschenoper; Berlin 1930










Lenya, Dietrich et al.

The original performance, including four songs from the French version.


----------



## Becca

Rautavaara - Symphony #8
Lahti Symphony - Osmo Vanska

While I have been somewhat aware of this composer, I have never listened to anything by him - until tonight after a recommendation from EDaddy (thanks!)
I am only in the middle of the first movement so remain tuned for opinions!


----------



## Chipomarc

Being listening to the 2nd movement Allegretto of Beethoven's 7th several times over tonight.

Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra with Iván Fischer conducting.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Wolf-Ferrari: Il segreto di Susanna* + Arias (Chiara)

CHIARA / WEIKL / GARDELLI (1976)


----------



## Lord Lance

My sincerest thanks to everyone who have began listening or increased their listening to Sir Simon Rattle.


----------



## KenOC

Shostakovich 10th Symphony, Petrenko. Probably the greatest work of the second half of the 20th century, in a fine performance here.


----------



## Lord Lance

*Rattle lovin' - Volume V*

More Stravinsky action from the Rattler:

















Disc 2 - Apollo (Ballet in Two Scenes)​


----------



## Pugg

​*Mozart ; Concert aria's *
_Teresa Berganza _


----------



## schigolch




----------



## Pugg

​
Berlioz: "Harold in Italy Op.16"
[Soloist] William Lincer (Va), the New York Philharmonic (October 23, 1961 New York, Manhattan Center)
Chausson: "Poème Op.25" (January 6, 1964 New York, Manhattan Center)
Ravel: "Tzigane" (January 6, 1964 New York, Manhattan Center)
[Soloist] Zino Francescatti (Vn), the New York Philharmonic


----------



## Lord Lance

*Carl Phillip Emanuel Bach lovin' - Volume I*

The Keyboard Concerti - Volume 2:









​


----------



## Tsaraslondon

The majority of the material here was recorded in 1974, though already occasionally one hears the hardness that took over the top of her voice. Scotto's was never a particularly beautiful or lush voice, but she uses it with such musicality, such intelligence that one capitulates to the interpretations. It's an interesting programme too, with little known arias from Mascagni's *Lodoletta* and Puccini's *Le Villi*. To the original album, Sony have added selections from some of her complete recordings; Puccini's *Edgar* and *Madama Butterfly*, Wolf-Ferrari's *Il Segreto di Susanna* and Cilea's *Adrianna Lecouvreur*.

A very worthwhile disc.


----------



## Pugg

​Mozart/Schubert/ Beethoven/ Wagner.
_Jonas Kaufmann _


----------



## bejart

Giuseppe Tartini (1692-1770): Flute Concerto in G Major

Giovanni Guglielmo leading L'Arte dell'Arco -- Mario Folena, flute


----------



## omega

*Puccini*
_Turandot_









Superb!


----------



## MrTortoise

Richard Arnell
Symphony No. 3, Op. 40

Royal Scottish National Orchestra
Martin Yates, cond.

via youtube


----------



## Blancrocher

Stravinsky: Firebird, Scherzo Fantastique, Fireworks (Dutoit)


----------



## elgar's ghost

Shostakovich - Symphonies 12-15:


----------



## pmsummer

TALESCAPES
*Perttu Haapanen*
_Other works by _Tapio Tuomela, Erik Bergman, Tarik O'Regan, Mikko Heinö, Riikka Talvite
YL Male Voice Choir
Matti Hyökki - conductor

Ondine


----------



## Vesteralen

This was a very good way to start my project of listening to more contemporary music.

These pieces are ordered chronologically from 1970 to 2010, rather a long range for a single composer.

There is much to like here. My favorites were the Violin Concerto (2002) and the piano piece "Ophelia's Last Dance" from 2010.
All the works on the disc except possibly the latter are a bit in what I call the dystopian mode, but within that idiom there is considerable variety.


----------



## Morimur

*Giovanna Pessi | Susanna Wallumrod - (2011) If Grief Could Wait*


----------



## George O

Bach Transcribed by Busoni: Complete Edition

Johann Sebastian Bach (1685-1750)
Tutte le trascrizioni per pianoforte
di Ferruccio Busoni (1866-1924)

BWV 1104, 533, 552, 564, 565, 532, 667, 645, 659, 734, 639, 617, 637/705, 615, 665

Pietro Spada, piano

3-LP box set on Frequenz (Italy), from 1984


----------



## hombre777

Beethoven: Violin Sonata No.1 , No.5 & No. 9
Beethoven: Choral Fantasia in C minor, Op.80
Hydns Symphonies 85 - 87


----------



## Pugg

​
*Scarlatti.*

_Joseph Moog _


----------



## Vasks

_My turntable has gone caput, so until my new one arrives I'm 100% CDs_

*J.C. Bach - Overture to "Lucio Silla" [aka Symphony, Op. 18, #2] (Halstead/cpo)
F.J. Haydn - String Quartet #28 (Kodaly/Naxos)
Crusell - Sinfonia Concertante for Clarinet, Horn, Bassoon & Orchestra (Brown/cpo)*


----------



## padraic

Not sure why I have to this point overlooked Tennstedt in Bruckner, but I find this account very credible and enjoyable.


----------



## Pugg

*La Forza del Destino* 1952
_Milanov - Tucker - Warren - Hines - Miller_
Fritz Stiedry


----------



## Vaneyes

For* Granados* birthday (1867).


----------



## Vaneyes

Pugg said:


> ​
> *Schumann;Kreisleriana ; Fantasie*
> _Michel Dalberto _


Another hand-on-chin pic. A year or so ago, there was a rash of these. I have not seen many lately. Jus' sayin'.


----------



## Oskaar

Hello! I have moved, bought new laptop, so watch out!


----------



## Taggart

oskaar said:


> Hello! I have moved, bought new laptop, so watch out!












We're looking forward to your posts. Welcome back!


----------



## Taggart

Two little gems:










The first half is some excellent music. The second half is a bit of a racket.  When the shawms and krummhorns really get going ....  (Actually the second half is good as well)










Really lovely trumpet music.


----------



## Morimur

oskaar said:


> Hello! I have moved, bought new laptop, so watch out!


Welcome back, Oskaar!


----------



## Easy Goer

Isaac Albeniz - Iberia, Navarra, Suite Espanola. Alicia De Larrocha


----------



## Oskaar

*SCHUBERT: Impromptus (Complete)*

Jeno Jandó










Franz Schubert (1797 - 1828) 
Four Impromptus Opus 90 D. 899 
Four Impromptus Opus 142 D. 935

http://www.naxos.com/mainsite/blurb...letype=About this Recording&language=English#


----------



## George O

Vasks said:


> _My turntable has gone caput, so until my new one arrives I'm 100% CDs_
> 
> *J.C. Bach - Overture to "Lucio Silla" [aka Symphony, Op. 18, #2] (Halstead/cpo)
> F.J. Haydn - String Quartet #28 (Kodaly/Naxos)
> Crusell - Sinfonia Concertante for Clarinet, Horn, Bassoon & Orchestra (Brown/cpo)*


I'm happy to hear you have another turntable coming.


----------



## AClockworkOrange

​* 
Arnold Bax: The Garden of Fand, Tintagel & November Woods
*Adrian Boult & the London Philharmonic Orchestra

*Edward Elgar: Cello Concerto *:angel:
Jacqueline Du Pre, John Barbirolli & the BBC Symphony Orchestra (Live in Prague)

*Dmitri Shostakovich: Symphony No. 14*
Joan Rodgers, John Tomlinson, Mark Wigglesworth & the BBC National Orchestra of Wales

*Alexander Von Zemlinsky: Die Seejungfrau *
John Storgards & the Helsinki Philharmonic Orchestra

*Mieczysław Weinberg: Symphony No. 4*
Gabriel Chmura & National Polish Radio Symphony Orchestra Katowice


----------



## Dr Johnson

No.5


----------



## pmsummer

Morimur said:


>


Very interesting.


----------



## D Smith

Remembering Ivan Moravec (1930-2015) Chopin: Nocturnes Op. 9, 15, 27, 32, 37.

He and Chopin just seemed to be a perfect match.


----------



## EDaddy

http://postimage.org/

Rachmaninov: Morceaux De Fantaisies, Op. 3 - Mélodie In E
lexander Anissimov: National Symphony Orchestra Of Ireland

First movement: A Dreamy waltz... like a day dream. So fluid, I sometimes find myself forgetting it's in 3/4 time. The reverie is immediately broken with orchestra/cymbal hits as if to say "Wake up!" in the opening of the second movement and reality sets in.


----------



## Morimur

*Tsontakis; Man of Sorrows • Berg; Sonata • Webern; Piano Variations • Schoenberg...*

_Tsontakis; Man of Sorrows • Berg; Sonata • Webern; Piano Variations • Schoenberg; Sechs Kleine Klavierstucke (Hough, Litton)_


----------



## padraic

More Tennstedt - first time listening to this particular live 5th


----------



## EDaddy

Lord Lance said:


> My sincerest thanks to everyone who have began listening or increased their listening to Sir Simon Rattle.


Sounds like you may have a bit of a man-crush (bromance?) going on there, LL.


----------



## Jos

An oldie from the crates. Could also be in the thread about weird covers 
Tchaikovsky pianoconcerto nr. 1
Sviatoslav Richter with Symphony Orchestra of the Leningrad State Philharmonic, Yevgeni Mravinsky.

Melodiya recording, 1973 Mono. 
American pressing on Westminster Gold / ABC Records


----------



## George O

*R.I.P. Ivan Moravec 1930-2015*










Frédéric Chopin (1810-1849): Ballades

Ivan Moravec, piano

on Connoisseur Society (NYC), from 1967

from the liner notes by Nat Hentoff:

"And yet another disappearance of the wall between the recording and the listener occurs toward the close of the fourth Ballade when all is suspended over several slow chords into silence until the coda returns you to life, your own and Chopin's, like a clap of thunder. If you wonder what human finger could have made a bass note sound so like the beginning of an electric storm, the answer is that Moravec struck that left hand bass note with his fist for only in that way did he feel he could paragraph the story as Chopin would have."

a 5 star record if there ever was one


----------



## George O

Jos said:


> View attachment 72969
> 
> 
> An oldie from the crates. Could also be in the thread about weird covers
> Tchaikovsky pianoconcerto nr. 1
> Sviatoslav Richter with Symphony Orchestra of the Leningrad State Philharmonic, Yevgeni Mravinsky.
> 
> Melodiya recording, 1973 Mono.
> American pressing on Westminster Gold / ABC Records


All the Westminster Gold covers were weird. That was their defining essence.


----------



## Dr Johnson

Becca said:


> Rautavaara - Symphony #8
> Lahti Symphony - Osmo Vanska
> 
> While I have been somewhat aware of this composer, I have never listened to anything by him - until tonight after a recommendation from EDaddy (thanks!)
> I am only in the middle of the first movement so remain tuned for opinions!


I haven't listened to Symphony No. 8 for several years. You have inspired me to take it off the shelf:


----------



## Jos

George O said:


> All the Westminster Gold covers were weird. That was their defining essence.


Just did a picture-search; you are absolutely correct, George. Many of them I recognised indeed from the strange covers thread.
I think I only have one or two from this label.


----------



## pmsummer

HYMNUS PARADISI, AN ENGLISH MASS
*Herbert Howells*
Royal Liverpool Philharmonic
Vernon Handley - conductor

Hyperion


----------



## pmsummer

George O said:


> Frédéric Chopin (1810-1849): Ballades
> 
> Ivan Moravec, piano
> 
> on Connoisseur Society (NYC), from 1967
> 
> from the liner notes by Nat Hentoff:
> 
> "And yet another disappearance of the wall between the recording and the listener occurs toward the close of the fourth Ballade when all is suspended over several slow chords into silence until the coda returns you to life, your own and Chopin's, like a clap of thunder. If you wonder what human finger could have made a bass note sound so like the beginning of an electric storm, the answer is that Moravec struck that left hand bass note with his fist for only in that way did he feel he could paragraph the story as Chopin would have."
> 
> a 5 star record if there ever was one


I like your new VPI LP cleaner.


----------



## padraic

padraic said:


> More Tennstedt - first time listening to this particular live 5th


 There's a horrible glitch around 2:20 of the Adagietto. It's present in the streams (Apple Music, Spotify) and in the download I got from Presto Classical. I wonder if the actual CD has this problem?


----------



## Oskaar

A Ke, Jian: Orchestral works








Delightfull oriental music, Lovely recording


*A Ke Jian:*​*Golden Peacock*
*A Song of Huayi*
*Ancient Music of the Sunny Spring*
*Xianzi Dance*
*The General Overture*
*Yi Melody*
Guo Ying Jun (flute)

[HR][/HR]Shanghai Philharmonic Orchestra, Lin You Sheng


----------



## Mahlerian

Schumann: Das Paradies und die Peri
Barbara Bonney, The Monteverdi Choir, Orchestre Revolutionnaire et Romantique, cond. Gardiner


----------



## Skilmarilion

*Bruckner* - Symphony No. 1 (1866 version)









*Riley* - In C


----------



## Oskaar

Dall'Abaco - Concerti for Strings
I end todays listening with beautiful baroque music









[HR][/HR]
*Abaco, E:*​*Concerto in B Minor, Op. 2, No. 8*
Günther Wich
*Concerto a quattro da chiesa, Op. 2 No. 5 in G minor*
Wilfried Boettcher
*Concerto in D Major, Op. 2, No. 6*
Hanns-Martin Schneidt
*Concerto a quattro da chiesa, Op. 2 No. 9 in B flat major*
Günther Wich
*Concerto in F Major, Op. 6, No. 3*
Günther Wich
*Concerto in A Major, Op. 2, No. 10*
Hanns-Martin Schneidt
*Concerto in E Major, Op. 6, No. 2*
Wilfried Boettcher
*Concerto in F Major Op. 6, No. 6*
György Fischer

[HR][/HR]Capella Coloniensis

Courtesy of the WDR Cologne Broadcasts Phoenix Edition present a recording of Concerti for Strings by Evaristo Dall'Abaco, an Italian composer whose music was indebted to Vivaldi and Corelli. However despite being heavily influenced by Italian music traditions, dall'Abaco's concertos are light and self-contained, all elements of the French style.
The Capella Coloniensis give an authentic performance, available at an attractive price.


----------



## George O

pmsummer said:


> I like your new VPI LP cleaner.


Yes, it cleans the covers too.


----------



## pmsummer

A CELEBRATION OF SENSUALITY
_Baroque and Renaissance Vocal Settings of The Song of Songs_
*John Dunstable, Jacques Arcadelt, Martin de Rivafrecha, Antoine Brumel, Thomas Tomkins, Adriano Banchieri, Melchior Franck, Heinrich Schütz, William Billings* 
The Sine Nomine Singers 
Harry Saltzman - conductor

Newport Classic


----------



## Eramirez156

Another JVC XRCD

*Beethoven: Eroica Symphony*









* Charles Münch 
Boston Symphony Orchestra*

recorded December 2, 1957


----------



## EDaddy

http://postimage.org/

This just arrived by Amazon Drone today (Isn't that totally _nuts_ that we may be saying that a year or two from now?!)

Recommended by Becca. Scubba gear on, submerging ... _now_. 1st listen impressions to follow upon resurfacing.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

oskaar said:


> A Ke, Jian: Orchestral works
> Delightfull oriental music, Lovely recording


Hello oskaar, it's very nice to see you back.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

After hearing Beethoven's very late 'middle period' chamber works, Op 96 and Op 97, I thought it was time for 'early' late period works, so tonight it's Op 102/1

*Beethoven
Sonata for 'cello and piano No. 4 in C, Op. 102 no. 1 *
Adrian Brendel, 'cello and Alfred Brendel, piano [Philips, 2004]

Actually I don't think this performance is all that successful - not compared to Tortelier and Hiedsieck which I have on LP

*12 Variations on 'See the conqu'ring hero comes', WoO45*

Much better: the Brendels seem to have fun together with this!


----------



## pmsummer

Lord Lance said:


> I mean Raff!
> 
> Cello Concerto No. 1:
> View attachment 72788
> 
> 
> View attachment 72787
> 
> ​There's a reason he was considered of the same stature as Brahms or Beethoven in his time. Musicians, composers and audiences were just as scathing back then, mind you.


I thought you meant Raffi. My wife and grand-daughters like _him_.


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1994, 1973 - '75.


----------



## Guest

This disc arrived today. The playing is as volatile as I recall from yesteryear, but the sound is not as good--a little nasal and brittle. Both Rubinstein's and Yundi Li's SACDs have far better sound.


----------



## Chipomarc

I was thinking of listening to Mahler's 2nd tonight but I just read Peter Gutmann over on his Classical Notes website about a critic ( no name was mentioned ) giving this statement as recently as 1952 about the 2nd Symphony:

“an hour of masochistic aural flagellation, with all of its elephantine forms, fatuous mysticism and screaming hysteria, ... adds up to a sublimely ridiculous minus-zero.”

I guess now I'll just throw on a late Haydn symphony instead.


----------



## leroy

Chipomarc said:


> I was thinking of listening to Mahler's 2nd tonight but I just read Peter Gutmann over on his Classical Notes website about a critic ( no name was mentioned ) giving this statement as recently as 1952 about the 2nd Symphony:
> 
> "an hour of masochistic aural flagellation, with all of its elephantine forms, fatuous mysticism and screaming hysteria, ... adds up to a sublimely ridiculous minus-zero."
> 
> I guess now I'll just throw on a late Haydn symphony instead.


That critic is nuts, Mahler's 2nd is amazing!


----------



## Albert7

Dinner time listening:


----------



## bejart

Beethoven: Piano Concerto No.2 in B Flat, Op.19

Otto Klemperer conducting the New Philharmonia Orchestra -- Daniel Barenboim, piano


----------



## Weston

*A Quartet Trio (sans Trio)*

Earlier that same month . . .

*Busoni: String Quartet No. 2 in D minor, Op. 26 *
Pellegrini-Quartett










A string quartet with some of the complexity and majesty of Bach, not surprisingly, but with the wild dynamics of the late Romantic.

*Beethoven: String Quartet No. 5 in A, Op. 18 / 5*
Kodaly Quartet










This one is still entrenched in the sound world of Haydn and Mozart. I would probably not guess it as Beethoven on a cold hearing. However by the third movement - a set of variations I think, some of Beethoven's surprises shine through.

*Elgar: String Quartet in E minor, Op. 83*
Maggini Quartet










I didn't quite connect with this string quartet. The drama seems too forced to me, the William Shatner of string quartets. But sometimes I'm in the mood for that sort of thing. I did notice some enjoyable jittery cello rhythmic stutters in the finale.


----------



## Chipomarc

leroy said:


> That critic is nuts, Mahler's 2nd is amazing!


Well actually Gutmann didn't even call the person a critic, he referred to him merely as a 'detractor'.


----------



## brotagonist

Chipomarc said:


> I was thinking of listening to Mahler's 2nd tonight but I just read Peter Gutmann over on his Classical Notes website about a critic ( no name was mentioned ) giving this statement as recently as 1952 about the 2nd Symphony:
> 
> "an hour of masochistic aural flagellation, with all of its elephantine forms, fatuous mysticism and screaming hysteria, ... adds up to a sublimely ridiculous minus-zero."


When someone says something so out of sync with the general regard of a work, don't you want to give it a listen to hear for yourself?


----------



## brotagonist

I'm trying to make up my mind about whether I 'need' the 4CD Dutilleux set on Erato  I already have the 2CD set on EMI (now Warner, I believe).

To this end, on YT, I listened to:

Timbres, Espace, Mouvement (Graf/Bordeaux)
Mystère de l'Instant (Cervenka/BBC SO)
Les Citations (Bullen, Lagerspetz, Palsson, Martinez)
Ainsi a Nuit (Belcea Quartet)
Symphony 1 (Albin/ON ORTF)

These are the major pieces not on the 2CD set. I'm thinking that this is likely a good candidate for acquisition. It's my birthday coming mid-month, so I'd better make up my mind


----------



## EDaddy

http://postimage.org/

Sublime. A perfect compliment to the day's sunset and my gin/tonic!


----------



## Chipomarc

Just about ready


----------



## KenOC

I had a bit of sport some time back writing my own "criticism" of Mahler's 2nd in another forum. Although it was obviously tongue-in-cheek, the Mahler Faithful showed little amusement (do they ever?)

"Gustav Mahler's second symphony, often called the 'Resurrection,' is an excellent example of the kind of overheated, overlong, and ultimately overly-loud music popular in late 19th-century Vienna. Growing out of and aimed squarely at a too-refined and hyper-neurotic society, this music can sound almost laughably histrionic and self-indulgent today; but in its time it was considered a major achievement. And it did have a positive impact -- it sent a clear signal that the time had come for a change, a change already in progress, announced by Debussy and made irreversible by Stravinsky. Looking back from today's vantage point, we see this symphony as something of a dinosaur -- huge and in ways impressive, but something we're glad is now at a safe distance."


----------



## Mahlerian

brotagonist said:


> When someone says something so out of sync with the general regard of a work, don't you want to give it a listen to hear for yourself?


Unfortunately, idiotic reactions like that were common among critics back then, because they had no understanding of Mahler's work.

Brahms: Clarinet Quintet in B minor
Berlin Soloists


----------



## elgar's ghost

Shostakovich - the six concertos plus some lighter fare from Tchaikovsky to round off the night:


----------



## KenOC

Shostakovich, Cello Concerto No. 2, Gabetta. To me, a mysterious and endlessly fascinating work.


----------



## Selby

Frédérico Mompou (1893-1987)

Mompou: Piano Music
Stephen Hough
(1996)


----------



## Weston

Richannes Wrahms said:


>


The only other person I've seen here posting about Music From Six Continents. I haven't decided what I think about this series. I haven't heard this album but the two or three others I heard are modern yet conservatively so, if that makes any sense. Anyway, I applaud their efforts.


----------



## Selby

brotagonist said:


> I'm trying to make up my mind about whether I 'need' the 4CD Dutilleux set on Erato  I already have the 2CD set on EMI (now Warner, I believe).
> 
> To this end, on YT, I listened to:
> 
> Timbres, Espace, Mouvement (Graf/Bordeaux)
> Mystère de l'Instant (Cervenka/BBC SO)
> Les Citations (Bullen, Lagerspetz, Palsson, Martinez)
> Ainsi a Nuit (Belcea Quartet)
> Symphony 1 (Albin/ON ORTF)
> 
> These are the major pieces not on the 2CD set. I'm thinking that this is likely a good candidate for acquisition. It's my birthday coming mid-month, so I'd better make up my mind


What about the 6-disc on DG?

http://www.amazon.com/Henri-Dutille...UTF8&qid=1438049846&sr=8-2&keywords=dutilleux


----------



## EDaddy

Schumann's impressive Cello Concerto in A Minor, Op 129 
Jamie Walton, Ashkenazy & the Philharmonia Orchestra

Don't know if it's the "best", but a really solid performance nonetheless.


----------



## Lord Lance

KenOC said:


> I had a bit of sport some time back writing my own "criticism" of Mahler's 2nd in another forum. Although it was obviously tongue-in-cheek, the Mahler Faithful showed little amusement (do they ever?)
> 
> "Gustav Mahler's second symphony, often called the 'Resurrection,' is an excellent example of the kind of overheated, overlong, and ultimately overly-loud music popular in late 19th-century Vienna. Growing out of and aimed squarely at a too-refined and hyper-neurotic society, this music can sound almost laughably histrionic and self-indulgent today; but in its time it was considered a major achievement. And it did have a positive impact -- it sent a clear signal that the time had come for a change, a change already in progress, announced by Debussy and made irreversible by Stravinsky. Looking back from today's vantage point, we see this symphony as something of a dinosaur -- huge and in ways impressive, but something we're glad is now at a safe distance."


:lol:

Thank you. I needed it this morning.


----------



## michaels

Mozart Symphonies №36 & 38 with Jeffrey Tate and the English Chamber Orchestra


----------



## KenOC

John Alden Carpenter, Skyscrapers. Music from the early days of American exceptionalism.


----------



## Weston

KenOC said:


> John Alden Carpenter, Skyscrapers. Music from the early days of American exceptionalism.


I always wanted to hear this piece, but don't think I ever have even well known as it is.


----------



## EDaddy

KenOC said:


> John Alden Carpenter, Skyscrapers. Music from the early days of American exceptionalism.


Never even heard of this Klein fella before. What's it like?... Gershwin-esque or something?


----------



## EDaddy

Weston said:


> I always wanted to hear this piece, but don't think I ever have even well known as it is.


Wow, what rock have I been living under! Intrigued.


----------



## KenOC

Weston said:


> I always wanted to hear this piece, but don't think I ever have even well known as it is.


It's on YouTube:


----------



## Weston

*Philip Sawyers: Cello Concerto*
Kenneth Woods / Orchestra of the Swan / Maja Bogdanovic, cello










For what it's worth, MusicWeb International highly recommends this album. It does seem amazingly well recorded. I would even say this is one of the finest soundtrack recordings I've ever heard, even though it's not a soundtrack. The work is set firmly in the late romantic sound world of Hollywood, but nicely done. It engages me.

Wait - scratch the semi-desultory review above. The second movement gets pretty wild with the galloping rhythms of a horse with one leg longer than the rest. The cello tone is phenomenal! I had a transcendent moment or two there. I'll have to agree with MusicWeb International. 4.5 of 5 stars.

*Herbert Howells: The B's Suite, Op. 13 *
Richard Hickox / London Symphony Orchestra










I remember not liking this on first hearing a few years back. I can't imagine why. There's a lot going on and it seems bewilderingly satisfying and beautiful. That or I must really be craving music tonight.

The finale seems to wander into Christmas Land in places which is a little weird in this hemisphere when the heat index is 105 F. Maybe I should have researched these pieces before selecting. Nah --I'd never get around to listening.

*
Tchaikovsky: Suite No. 2 in C Major, Op. 53*
Marcin Natecz-Niesiotowski / Bialystok Symphony Orchestra










I'm struggling to stay awake for this one, even raging as it is, so I'll call it a night. Well -- after the piece finishes. Movement three is a real rip-snortin' adventure and woke me up a bit. The rest of the work too goes a long way toward changing my preconceived notion of Tchaikovsky as all tutus and candy canes. It's quite a roller coaster.

Overall some excellent random selections tonight.


----------



## brotagonist

Selby said:


> What about the 6-disc on DG?
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Henri-Dutille...UTF8&qid=1438049846&sr=8-2&keywords=dutilleux


I am aware of it, but it would set me back $51 shipped via the lowest seller on the Amazon Canada Marketplace. If I were to spend that much, I would shelve the idea for a few years. That's a whopping $30 more for 2 extra discs! Moreover, having looked at the track listing and read some of the consumer reviews, I feel that there is a lot of material included that I am not interested in collecting (at this time, anyway). About half of the material on the last three discs is early works that the composer disowned (but still good listening, according to a reviewer). Another reviewer feels that the recordings included are not the finest ones available.

There is also this 5CD set available for a mere $1 more than I paid for the 4CD set:










These are primarily older recordings, but it does include Anne Queffeléc's piano disc. The major omission of the orchestral pieces that I wanted to collect (see my previous post) makes it an unsuitable choice for me.


----------



## Weston

EDaddy said:


> Wow, what rock have I been living under! Intrigued.


Well, when I say "well known," I'm probably remembering hearing the work mentioned in class when I was a kid, but I don't remember why it was mentioned now.



KenOC said:


> It's on YouTube:


Ah - thanks for that. I previewed it. Sadly after an awe inspiring start it descends too far into Doris Day light movie soundtrack territory for me at the moment. (But I'd like to have it for that opening.)


----------



## KenOC

Weston said:


> Sadly after an awe inspiring start it descends too far into Doris Day light movie soundtrack territory for me at the moment. (But I'd like to have it for that opening.)


My view as well. But I still like Carpenter's "Adventures in a Perambulator."


----------



## Pugg

*Dvorák*: Symphony No. 9 "From the New World"/Sibelius: Symphony No. 2

Detroit Symphony Orchestra, Paul Paray


----------



## Pugg

EDaddy said:


> http://postimage.org/
> 
> Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues, Op. 34 - Prelude #1 In C: Moderato (at the moment, and _beautiful_)
> Ashkenazy - 50 Years On Decca [Disc 48]
> 
> Addendum: 20 cuts in and I am quite floored, this being the first time I've ever had the pleasure of hearing Shak's Preludes & Fugues. They show a much more contemplative, gentle, even fragile side of the artist. Night and day contrast from many of his other scores for multiple instruments. Didn't know he had it in him.
> 
> Ashkenazy plays with great depth and authority.


I forgot to thanks you fort his post , I ordered it right away :tiphat:


----------



## GreenMamba

Water Music, Pinnock.

One of those old CDs that has only 54 minutes of music on it. Still, a good recording.


----------



## Pugg

Balthazar said:


> OK, Pugg,
> 
> Gun to your head, if you had to choose one Richter box, would it be the Decca or the Original Jackets?
> 
> 
> 
> My resistance is wearing down...


_Only the gun works_, The DECCA box then.

I am a great Decca fan.


----------



## Richannes Wrahms

Weston said:


> The only other person I've seen here posting about Music From Six Continents. I haven't decided what I think about this series. I haven't heard this album but the two or three others I heard are modern yet conservatively so, if that makes any sense. Anyway, I applaud their efforts.


Pretty much the case. It won't blow your mind but it's fine modern-contemporary music with its few moments of genius.


----------



## Becca

Mikhail Ippolitov-Ivanov - Caucasian Sketches, 1st & 2nd suites

One of the lesser known late 19th/early 20th century Russian composers. A student of Rimsky-Korsakov and, in turn, Reinhold Gliere was one of his students.
Probably the best known item in these suites is the _Procession of the Sardar_


----------



## SixFootScowl




----------



## Pugg

​
*Mozart : Symphonies nos. 39 & 40*
Orchestra Mozart


----------



## EDaddy

Pugg said:


> I forgot to thanks you fort his post , I ordered it right away :tiphat:


You bet! I think you will be very happy with your purchase. Are we talking the whole box set or the individual Shostakovitch/Ashkenazy album with Preludes & Fugues?


----------



## Pugg

EDaddy said:


> You bet! I think you will be very happy with your purchase. Are we talking the whole box set or the individual Shostakovitch/Ashkenazy album with Preludes & Fugues?


I ordered the whole box , I found one for only €99,00 delivered to my front door.
I do have the Chopin box but I am sure I can make someone happy with that. :tiphat:


----------



## Pugg

​*Verdi: Macbeth*

_Souliotis/ Fischer-Dieskau/ Pavarotti/ Ghiaurov_
Lamberto Gardelli conducting. :tiphat:


----------



## Oskaar

Contemporary music for recorder quartet








[HR][/HR]
*Abazis:*​*Johnny Buy*
*Ford, R:*​*Sequentia*
*Graaff:*​*The Brisk Frog project*
*Janssen:*​*Pogo 1*
*Rahoe!*
*Man:*​*Gotta minute?*
*Manneke:*​*La flute de Pan*
*Mensingh:*​*Oh, I'm sorry, did I break your concentration?*
*'Happy Birds'-day*
*Nieukerk:*​*Catch (an angel)*
*Quartet (part 3)*
*Tsoupaki:*​*2000 & 1*
*Estampida*
*Visman:*​*Song*
*Hymn of Pan*

[HR][/HR]Brisk Recorder Quartet Amsterdam & Egidius Quartet

world premiere recordings

Beautiful H
harmonic flute, modern, and exiting


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Felt like a bit of a Sibelius splurge, so starting with Inkinen's terrific performances of Symphonies 1 and 3.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Continuing my Sibelius odyssey with Ashkenazy's superb 2nd.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Florestan said:


>


I think I'm right in thinking this was recorded live at the Royal Opera House, Covent Garden. I was in the audience.


----------



## Oskaar

*Percussion Concertant*

[HR][/HR]
*Abe, Keiko:*​*Dream of the Cherry Blossoms for marimba**Hashagen:*​*Meditation**Lachenmann:*​*Interieur I**Miyoshi:*​*Conversation*
*Torse III**Sueyoshi:*​*Mirage for marimba**Zivkovic, N J:*​*Generally spoken, it's nothing but rhythm*
[HR][/HR]








Cornelia Monske (percussion)

This audite recording pits percussion sounds from Europe and the Far East against each other, creating exciting contrasts. Significant twentieth-century Japanese composers place the marimba at the central point of their compositions and incorporate strongly extra-musical impressions in them. In Dream of the Cherry Blossoms, Keiko Abe was inspired by the blossoming of cherry trees celebrated annually in Japan; the work borrows elements from a traditional folksong. Akira Miyoshi's Conversation creates the atmosphere of a personal conversation, whereas his Torse III probes into the possibilities of this solo instrument in an abstract way as well. Yasuo Sueyoshi refers to traditional Japanese theatrical art in Mirage pour Marimba; this becomes plastically graspable in the sections Song, Movement and Exit.
The statements of their European contemporaries are no less multifarious. In Generally Spoken, Nebojsa Jovan Zivkovic inquires into a general feeling in life that repeatedly turns up in daily situations time and again. Different groups of percussion instruments come into play in Klaus Hashagen's Meditation. Finally, in Helmut Lachenmann's Interieur I, the varied sound characters and their ever new references to each other are themselves the means of the compositional process.
_*Prestoclassical

Spotify: http://spotify:album:0ANhc64Ef5llZzHHL2iu4s*__*

Fabulous sound, and dedicated playing. Very fun to listen to*_


----------



## omega

*Nielsen*
_Symphony No.3 "Sinfonia Espansiva"_
_Symphony No.4 "Inextinguishable"_
Neeme Järvi | Göteborgs Symfoniker


----------



## Pugg

​*Respighi: Ancient Airs and Dances*
Antal Dorati


----------



## MrTortoise

Ludwig van Beethoven
Piano Sonata No. 8 in c minor 'Pathetique', Op. 13
Piano Sonata No. 3 in C major, Op. 2, No. 3
Piano Sonata No. 1 in f minor, Op. 2, No. 1

Annie Fischer, piano


----------



## Oskaar

*Fathers & Sons*

*Conversation between generations*

[HR][/HR]
*Abel, C F:*​*Sonata in E minor, WK150**Bach, J S:*​*Viola da Gamba Sonatas Nos. 1-3, BWV1027-1029**Krebs, J L:*​*Trio in C minor*
[HR][/HR]








Helen Callus (viola) & Luc Beauséjour (harpsichord)

Montreal, February 3rd, 2014 - By going straight to the heart of the relationships some musicians and composers have established, we can discover how and when music finds its way to us. This is what world-renowned violist Helen Callus is offering with her latest album under the ANALEKTA label, "Fathers and Sons". Brilliantly accompanied by celebrated harpsichordist Luc Beauséjour, the virtuoso violist brings new light to composer and undisputed master of the Baroque period, Johann Sebastian Bach's legacy.
The "spiritual bond" between "fathers and sons" persists through time and space... This is how Helen Callus sends a special nod to all artists like her, composers and performers who, out of respect and admiration, and thanks to their amazing talent, contribute to this conversation between generations. Johann Sebastian Bach's legacy is indisputable. Although few composers had the privilege of joining his inner circle, two composers, both members of families with which Bach was closely connected, "made the grade", according to the famed Cantor: Karl Friedrich Abel (1723-1787) and Johann Tobias Krebs (1690-1762). The works gathered on this album, all adapted for the viola by Helen Callus, prove in so many ways the special relationship between Bach and each of them. They were the composer's friends, students and associates. Without hesitation, Bach used his reputation and know-how to help them with their musical career, thus fulfilling his role as their "spiritual" father. It is for virtuoso gamba player and composer Karl Friedrich Abel that Johann Sebastian Bach has most likely composed his three sonatas for Viola da gamba. Here they are, under Helen Callus's bow. Right from the start, we are won over by the captivating sound of the artist's viola. It is with that same intensity and absolute artistic sense that she offers Abel's Sonata No. 2 in E minor, WKO 150, a work that came late in his career, composed to impress the Crown Prince of Prussia (a gamba player himself in his youth). From organist and composer Johann Tobias Krebs, whom Bach never ceased to praise, Helen Callus has selected the Trio in C minor for two claviers and bass, WV 473 for her listeners. Once again, the close relationship with the Master of Leipzig's is palpable.
Krebs' name has even been proposed as the composer of some keyboard works once attributed to Bach. Hailed as "one of the world's greatest violists" (American Record Guide) and "one of the foremost violists of her generation" (Fanfare magazine), Helen Callus leads a brilliant career as a recitalist, chamber musician and concert soloist. For her, lyrical tone and technical command are one and the same. "Only really great artistry can hold a listener in thrall like that", observed the America Record Guide. She has performed with world-class ensembles and has delighted audiences around the world. Her seven releases have been met with high critical acclaim. This time, talented artist Helen Callus invites us to an historic meeting within the "exclusive circle" of one of the most famous composers and musicians of all times.

*Prestoclassical*

_Eminent. And utterly relaxing

Spotify web





_












 


----------



## Jeff W

*In which there is an evening with Jascha Heifetz*

Good morning TC from Albany! Today is supposed to be very warm. Perhaps today will be a good day to stay inside in the air conditioning with some good music! I ended up streaming a bunch of Jascha Heifetz albums from Apple Music last night\this morning, so the soloist in all will be Mr. Heifetz.









The first of which I listened to was the Brahms and Tchaikovsky Violin Concertos. Fritz Reiner conducted the Chicago Symphony Orchestra. I love these Living Stereo recordings! Every one seems to be a gem. Nice old school playing from both soloist (who played his own cadenza for the Brahms according to the track metadata. No physical copy for this one... yet.) and the orchestra.









Next was the Beethoven (I'm breaking my self imposed Beethoven embargo for this one) and Mendelssohn Violin Concertos with Charles Munch conducting the Boston Symphony Orchestra. Not much more to say about this one except what I've said about the previous album.









Came across an album with a trio of Double Concertos. The first was the Bach Double (BWV 1043) with Erick Friedman playing second violin and the New Symphony Orchestra of London was conducted by Sir Malcolm Sargent. Old school Bach that is new to me. I must confess that I haven't yet dabbled in old school interpretations of Bach but I did like this even if it did feel a little slower and heavier than the HIP recordings I am used to.

The second was the Mozart Sinfonia Concertante K. 364 with William Primrose playing Viola and the RCA Victor Symphony Orchestra was conducted by Ixler Solomon. Again, old school Mozart playing here. I am not the type to only listen to HIP or non-HIP recordings, so hearing this was a nice change for me.

The last one was the Brahms Double Concerto with Gregor Piatagorsky playing cello with the RCA Victor Symphony Orchestra conducted this time by Alfred Wallenstein. The Brahms Double is a favorite of mine, so hearing yet another interpretation of it is nice.









Last album is this one with the Sibelius, Prokofiev Second and Glazunov Violin Concertos with various orchestras and conductors. Main star here is Heifetz. I loved the Sibelius. I've never cared for Prokofiev's Violin Concertos, but this was a well played rendition. And as for Glazunov, can't really say as this is my first time hearing this work.

Wow. This post ended up being much longer than I had intended.


----------



## Pugg

Never enough beautiful violin music :tiphat:


​Mozart - Concerto In A, No.5, K.219 • Beethoven - Romances, No.1 And 2
Violin Concerto No. 5, K. 219, in A "Turkish"

1 Allegro aperto; Adagio (9:45)
2 Adagio (10:02)
3 Rondeau: Tempo di menuetto; Allegro (6:41)

4 Romance No. 1, Op. 40 in G (6:55)
Jascha Heifetz
Ludwig van Beethoven
William Steinberg
RCA Victor Symphony Orchestra
5 Romance No. 2, Op. 50, in F (7:58)
Jascha Heifetz
Ludwig van Beethoven
William Steinberg
RCA Victor Symphony Orchestra


----------



## Jeff W

Pugg said:


>


I want this set so bad but alas, money is too tight to spend on anything the fiancee calls "frivolous"... Maybe at tax time with my refund...


----------



## Pugg

Jeff W said:


> I want this set so bad but alas, money is too tight to spend on anything the fiancee calls "frivolous"... Maybe at tax time with my refund...


Beware where you buy Jeff, Amazon.de is the cheapest.
http://www.amazon.de/Complete-Album...=2025&creative=165953&creativeASIN=B00467EKKO


----------



## bejart

JS Bach: Goldberg Variations, BWV 988 (Arranged for String Trio by Dmitry Sitkovetsky)

Trio Echnaton: Mayra Salinas, violin -- Sebastian Krunnies, viola -- Frank-Michael Guthmann, cello


----------



## Oskaar

*Terrain of the Heart*

*Song Cycles of Mark Abel*









[HR][/HR]
*Abel, M:*​*The Dark-Eyed Chameleon*
Jamie Chamberlin (soprano)
*Poems (5) of Rainer Maria Rilke*
Ariel Pisturino (soprano)
*Rainbow Songs*
Jamie Chamberlin (soprano)
[HR][/HR]Victoria Kirsch (piano)

Recorded in Burbank, California, United States, 12-15 June and 13-15 September 2013.
Mark Abel's critically heralded previous release on Delos, the orchestral cycle 'The Dream Gallery', signalled a radical and culturally relevant new approach to the American art song.
With 'Terrain of the Heart', Abel takes a fresh look at the idiom, while working within the genre's more traditional framework: as a recital vehicle for solo voice and piano.
Abel's hard-*hitting lyrics leave a lasting impression, burrowing all the deeper into one's consciousness when amplified by his sophisticated musical fusion of classical and rock, aimed at broad-*minded listeners, classically couth or not.
Of the three cycles offered, The Dark-*Eyed Chameleon radiates particularly intense personal emotion, tracing the agonizing breakup of Abel's own love affair. The thematically diverse Rainbow Songs offer a certain unity of sentiment and musical language. The Five Poems of Rainer Maria Rilke explores the German master's subtly mysterious inner visions.
Sopranos Jamie Chamberlin and Ariel Pisturino, with pianist Victoria Kirsch, offer committed and convincing performances.*presto*

Intense, magic and adventureous

spotify web


----------



## Pugg

​
*Beethoven; piano concerto's 1&2*
_Christian Zacharias _


----------



## padraic

Last night ended with Schumann.










Haven't quite figured out what to listen to this morning...


----------



## Vasks

*Chadwick - Euterpe Overture (Schermerhorn/Naxos)
Chadwick - Symphony #3 (Jarvi/Chandos)*


----------



## Blancrocher

Ravel/Debussy/Faure: Piano Trios (Fontenay); Prokofiev/Ravel: Piano Concertos & Gaspard (Argerich/Abbado)


----------



## Orfeo

*Mikhail Nosyrev*
Ballet in two acts "The Song of Triumphant Love" (1968-1969).
-Olga Kondina (voice), Aniko Giladze (violin), Ludmilla Frolkova (harp).
-The Voronezh State Symphony Orchestra/Vladimir Verbitsky.

*Alexander Glazunov*
Ballet in four scenes "The Seasons" a/k/a "Vremena Goda" (1900).
-The Royal Scottish National Orchestra (RSNO)/Neemi Jarvi.

*Nikolai Tcherepnin*
Ballet "Narcisse et Echo" (1911).
-The Residentie Orchestra The Hague & The Hague Chamber Choir/Gennady Rozhdestvensky.

*Sir Arnold Bax*
Ballet in two parts "The Truth About the Russian Dancers" (1920).
-The London Philharmonic Orchestra/Bryden Thomson.

*Maurice Ravel*
Symphonie Choregraphique in three parts "Daphnis et Chloe" (1909-1912).
-The Berlin Philharmonic & Berlin Radio Choir/Pierre Boulez.

*Bela Bartok*
Ballet pantomine in one act, seven dances "The Wooden Prince" (1914-1917).
-The Chicago Symphony Orchestra/Pierre Boulez.


----------



## Pugg

​
* Mozart; piano concerto 27 *

Daniel Barenboim


----------



## elgar's ghost

Orfeo said:


> *Mikhail Nosyrev*
> Ballet in two acts "The Song of Triumphant Love" (1968-1969).
> -Olga Kondina (voice), Aniko Giladze (violin), Ludmilla Frolkova (harp).
> -The Voronezh State Symphony Orchestra/Vladimir Verbitsky.


Double points for listening to anything by Mikhail Nosyrev (ironically, this is the one Olympia disc of his I don't have...).


----------



## Tsaraslondon

For various reasons (recording quality, occasionally scrappy ensemble amongst them) I would not prefer this recording to Karajan's famous La Scala studio set, but there's no denying there are some fabulous voices on display here.


----------



## Orfeo

elgars ghost said:


> Double points for listening to anything by Mikhail Nosyrev (ironically, this is the one Olympia disc of his I don't have...).


It's really too bad that Olympia went defunct (fairly soon after this release), for it's pretty inestimable what that label contributed.


----------



## Vaneyes

For *Vivaldi *(1741) and *JS Bach* (1750) death days.


----------



## Balthazar

*Beethoven ~ Piano Concerto No. 4, Op. 58; Piano Sonata No. 27, Op. 90.* Ivan Moravec at the piano.

*Takemitsu ~ Piano Works.* Roger Woodward plays _Les yeux clos_, _Corona - Crossing_, _Litany_, and more.

*Hindemith ~ Nobilissima Visione.* James De Preist leads the Royal Philharmonic.


----------



## Pugg

​*Vivaldi; double concerto's *
_A.S.M.F / Marriner _


----------



## Vaneyes

Orfeo said:


> It's really too bad that Olympia went defunct (fairly soon after this release), for it's pretty inestimable what that label contributed.


For those interested, some related links as follows. Of older Melodiya and Olympia recs., one can check Amazon Marketplace. Also, Regis, Alto, other labels, for reissues. :tiphat:

http://www.mdt.co.uk/labels/m/melodiya.html

http://naxosdirect.com/labels/melodiya-4487

http://www.thevinylfactory.com/viny...to-rerelease-classic-russian-albums-on-vinyl/

http://www.themoscowtimes.com/business/article/legendary-soviet-record-label-goes-online/482425.html


----------



## Guest

This afternoon I recieved the set of Mahler symphonies conducted by Bertini.I did not need much time to discover that it was a mistake to purchase this Mahler set.There is no architectural grip and it sounds casual ,the timing is not punctual and the orchestra lacks the feeling for mahler.I grew up with the Mahler of the Concertgebouw orchestra with Haitink and I still like his account very favourable to others.Bertini is middle of the road.I choose this one while I planned to purchase the Tennstedt set.It is not bad but it is not something wich excites me.


----------



## Vaneyes

GregMitchell said:


> I think I'm right in thinking this was recorded live at the Royal Opera House, Covent Garden. I was in the audience.


Re Enchant reissue label, did Chandos do live?


----------



## Vaneyes

Weston said:


> Earlier that same month . . . .
> 
> *Elgar: String Quartet in E minor, Op. 83*
> Maggini Quartet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *I didn't quite connect* with this string quartet. The drama seems too forced to me, the William Shatner of string quartets. But sometimes I'm in the mood for that sort of thing. I did notice some enjoyable jittery cello rhythmic stutters in the finale.


I'm a big fan of Maggini Qt., but I found Nash Ensemble for Piano Quintet, and Coull Qt. for String Quartet more to my liking. If you care to audition, both recs are available on Hyperion or Helios labels. :tiphat:


----------



## elgar's ghost

Moving onto Shostakovich's chamber output from the 'Stalin years':

Two Pieces for String Quartet op. 36
Cello Sonata op. 40
Piano Quintet op. 57
Piano Trio op. 67
String Quartets 1-5 ops. 49, 68, 75, 83 & 92


----------



## EDaddy

http://postimage.org/

Hindemith: Symphonie "Mathis Der Maler"
Paul Hindemith: Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra


----------



## Orfeo

Vaneyes said:


> For those interested, some related links as follows. Of older Melodiya and Olympia recs., one can check Amazon Marketplace. Also, Regis, Alto, other labels, for reissues. :tiphat:
> 
> http://www.mdt.co.uk/labels/m/melodiya.html
> 
> http://naxosdirect.com/labels/melodiya-4487
> 
> http://www.thevinylfactory.com/viny...to-rerelease-classic-russian-albums-on-vinyl/
> 
> http://www.themoscowtimes.com/business/article/legendary-soviet-record-label-goes-online/482425.html


Many thanks Vaneyes!
:tiphat:


----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## millionrainbows

On the radio:* Peter Torke: Saxophone Concerto.* I liked it. Imaginative, rhythmic fast opening, nice chamber-like writing in the slow second part. Happy ending.









*Frank Zappa: Concerto for Violin and Low-budget Orchestra.* My wife recognized this as Zappa from the other room, saying he had a distinctive sound. She laughed at the title.










Right now: *Schoenberg: Moses und Aron.* According to the notes, this was recorded in 1954, and released in 1974, contrary to what one Amazon reviewer claimed. I know that there were a few stereo recordings in the early 1950s (Der Rosenkavalier comes to mind), and this one is excellent, and close-miked. An Austrian radio broadcast, you would expect it to be in mono. Can anybody confirm anything?


----------



## Guest

Schubert
The String Quartets

Melos Quartett.

Excellent 6 disc set.

Can't do the picture thing. Imagine some trees.


----------



## EDaddy

millionrainbows said:


> On the radio:* Peter Torke: Saxophone Concerto.* I liked it. Imaginative, rhythmic fast opening, nice chamber-like writing in the slow second part. Happy ending.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Frank Zappa: Concerto for Violin and Low-budget Orchestra.* My wife recognized this as Zappa from the other room, saying he had a distinctive sound. She laughed at the title.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Right now: *Schoenberg: Moses und Aron.* According to the notes, this was recorded in 1954, and released in 1974, contrary to what one Amazon reviewer claimed. I know that there were a few stereo recordings in the early 1950s (Der Rosenkavalier comes to mind), and this one is excellent, and close-miked. An Austrian radio broadcast, you would expect it to be in mono. Can anybody confirm anything?


The opening number from King Kong (a.k.a. Concerto for Violin and Low-budget Orchestra) is such a great composition; the perfect foil to Jean Luc Ponty's electric violin style at the time. Big Zappa fan here. Especially the older stuff.


----------



## millionrainbows

EDaddy said:


> Isn't it sad that you feel the need to say "At the risk of offending some here"? Perhaps we all at TC could use a new thread "workshop": Letting go of Classical pretentiousness and snobbery. Lol. Probably wouldn't be a very popular topic!


I'll admit that Williams has written some good things; I enjoyed his arrangement of* "Simple Gifts"* at the *Obama* inaugural; but there is a certain stigma associated with *"Star Wars"* and some of his soundtrack work which places him, in my mind, somewhat below other purely 'art' composers. Is that snobbery? Perhaps his feelings won't be hurt, or his bank account. Meanwhile, I'll listen to *Karl Jenkins' 'Diamond Music'* used in the *DeBeers* commercial. I don't care what anybody says, this is good music; now you can ridicule me.


----------



## millionrainbows

Tedski said:


> Tonight's lineup - 3 CDs from the Audiophile Classics Concertgebouw Series.
> 
> View attachment 72908
> 
> 
> Karajan conducting (from 1943):
> Brahms: Symphony Nr 1
> Strauss, R: Don Juan
> Strauss, R: Salome - Dance of the Seven Veils
> 
> View attachment 72909
> 
> 
> Klemperor conducting:
> Mozart: Symphony Nr 25 (from 1951)
> Mahler: Lieder eines fahrenden Gesellen (1947)
> De Falla: Nights In the Gardens of Spain (1951)
> Bartok: Concerto for Viola and Orch (1951)
> 
> View attachment 72910
> 
> 
> Mengelberg conducting:
> Ravel: Daphnis et Chloe Suite Nr 2 (1938)
> Kodaly: Variations On a Hungarian Folksong - The Peacock (1939)
> Debussy: Fantasie for Piano and Orch (1938, Gieseking, piano)


I love this label. Most are available at UK websites. The Beethoven Piano Sonata cycle, played by various Russians, is excellent, and great recordings. All the discs are gold, as well, at a very nominal price.


----------



## elgar's ghost

millionrainbows said:


> Right now: *Schoenberg: Moses und Aron.* According to the notes, this was recorded in 1954, and released in 1974, contrary to what one Amazon reviewer claimed. I know that there were a few stereo recordings in the early 1950s (Der Rosenkavalier comes to mind), and this one is excellent, and close-miked. An Austrian radio broadcast, you would expect it to be in mono. Can anybody confirm anything?


I'm guessing 1954 is a typo, MR - I have this and I think it's a safe bet that it was recorded in 1973/74 bearing in mind the ages of both conductor Gielen and singer Günter Reich.


----------



## Guest

I have listened to a few discs and I like it very much.There is more music with the Leipzig Quartet than with the Melos Quartet,better playing,more adventures and refined.


----------



## Becca

R. Strauss Alpensinfonie
Saito Kinen Orchestra / Daniel Harding

I had (probably still have) a vinyl recording of this but it was not something that ever caught my interest until recently when I watched a Digital Concert Hall performance with the Berlin Philharmonic and Semyon Bychkov which was terrific. I spent some time checking into versions available generally and on Spotify and saw that this recording is very highly rated, both musically and sonically, and I must agree.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Beethoven, Quartet Op. 127*

I'm finally figuring out the structure - or the mostly structure - of this piece.


----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## EDaddy

http://postimage.org/app.php

Symphony No. 1 in D Major "Titan"
Columbia Symphony Orchestra; Bruno Walter

One of Mahler's better argued symphonies IMO. Mahler has been a slow burner for me
but this one has really grown on me over time. Solid version.


----------



## Becca

EDaddy said:


> Symphony No. 1 in D Major "Titan"
> Columbia Symphony Orchestra; Bruno Walter


I don't understand why Sony/Columbia always insisted on using 'Titan' for this recording but I remember seeing it for decades. In fact Mahler only used that subtitle for the first two performances of the original 5 movement version and stopped using it by the time that the Blumine movement had been taken out for the definitive version.


----------



## Mahlerian

EDaddy said:


> One of Mahler's better argued symphonies IMO. Mahler has been a slow burner for me
> but this one has really grown on me over time. Solid version.


Your opinion really isn't relevant to the fact that the First is Mahler's loosest and least tightly argued symphony by some margin...


----------



## EDaddy

Mahlerian said:


> Your opinion really isn't relevant to the fact that the First is Mahler's loosest and least tightly argued symphony by some margin...


According to whom?


----------



## Tsaraslondon

The three Britten song cycles with which Peter Pears is indelibly associated, both the _Serenade_ and the _Nocturne_ having been written specifically for Pears. _Les Illuminations_ was written for and first sung by the soprano, Sophie Wyss, and I particularly like the versions by Felicity Lott and Jill Gomez. That said, the published score states it is also suitable for tenor, and it too sounds as if it were written with Pears in mind.

Not the most beautiful voice in the world (and I know quite a few who are totally allergic to its sound), Pears was an intelligent and expressive performer. In any case, Britten is on record as saying he had little time for purely beautiful voices.

I first heard the _Serenade_, and this version of it, when I was in my early 20s. I was captivated from that very first listen and it has remained a firm favourite ever since. I have come to enjoy other versions too, but Pears is inimitable, and gets more out of it than any other tenor I've heard.


----------



## Morimur

*Scattered Rhymes; Tarik O'Regan, Guillaume de Machaut, Gavin Bryars, Guillaume Dufay*


----------



## KirbyH

Lots of Elgar - In The South, the two symphonies, and a couple smaller pieces - most of it done with great authority and conviction by the London Phil and Sir Adrian Boult. I also find it notable that the sound on these late analog cuttings is very, very good - I'd say the same applies to his two discs of Wagner excerpts. That being said, if anyone has recommendations for the symphonies at least in digital sound, I'd be much obliged. In The South came from Gardiner and the Vienna Phil - which is no more British than I am Mongolian - but it's done to aristocratically that I can forgive their echt-Austrian richness and Gardiner's rather ordinary conducting.

I love Copland in "Americana" mode and find the suite from The Red Pony to be a good bedmate to the Four Dance Episodes from Rodeo - better yet when it's done by John Williams and the Boston Pops.


----------



## Mahlerian

EDaddy said:


> According to whom?


Any author who's familiar with all of the symphonies, as far as I'm aware.

Copland: Piano Fantasy
Leo Smit


----------



## EDaddy

Air on the G String, from Orchestral Suite No. 3 in D Major, BWV 1068
(free as part of my Amazon Prime membership)

A war horse but a timeless gem all the same.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

*Schoenberg
Violin concerto, Op. 36
Sibelius
Violin concerto in D minor, Op. 47*
Hilary Hahn; Swedish Radio Symphony SO, Esa-Pekka Salonen

The Schoenberg concerto I liked fine: it was a difficult work for me to get my head round at first audition but I think it will only be a matter of time and greater familiarity. But the Sibelius. Why is the adagio (especially) taken so slowly? In addition the solo violin is very forward in the mix and often dominates the sound stage (listening on headphones anyway). Not my favourite rendition by a long chalk.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

This was a couple hours ago, but whatever:










eeeeeeee! This Volume has the 3 Etudes op. 31, Nocturne op. 37, and 3 Pieces op. 49, and also his Theme and Variations on a Finnish folk song. I only listened to the Etudes, but still, eeeeeeee!  Stephen Coombs, like Svetlanov, really knows how to do it _right!_


----------



## elgar's ghost

The first two ballets of Shostakovich written within about a year of each other at the beginning of the 30s.

The Age of Gold concerns the adventures of a Soviet football team on tour in the West and how they are undermined and victimised by the decadent Capitalists before being rescued by rebellious workers. In the early 80s the ballet was re-staged after decades of neglect and a new plot was written for it - this time about a hard-won love set against a seedy backdrop of the criminal underworld (shades of Weill/Brecht there, perhaps...).

The Bolt is a comedy which focusses on a lazy factory worker who indulges in a bit of machinery sabotage in order to be able to carry on loafing, although the Young Communists expose the scam and eventually save the day. With a plot like that it was little surprise that the Bolt was dropped like a hot brick immediately afterwards when it was considered to be casting aspersions on the integrity of the Soviet workforce.

Both works are laced with the kind of grotesquery and irony which infused certain other works by Shostakovich during this period - especially his opera The Nose and the incidental music to Hypothetically Murdered, an absurdist play.


----------



## Vaneyes

I'm quite stunned/shocked/appalled/surprised/disappointed by this August 28, 2015 release of ASM remake. 










Lounge Lizard ASM doing Andre Rieu.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=VIMI9XQGPQI#t=15

ASM doing Q & A.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=FmBdo9JkTuo#t=28

Mutter: Live from the Yellow Lounge.

http://www.prestoclassical.co.uk/r/DG/4795023

http://my.deutschegrammophon.com/en/asmyl/


----------



## EDaddy

Mahlerian said:


> Any author who's familiar with all of the symphonies, as far as I'm aware.
> 
> Copland: Piano Fantasy
> Leo Smit


Well, opinions are like tongues; everybody's got one (including the critics). His 1st argued itself well enough to these ears.


----------



## Morimur

*The Rose Ensemble - Fire of the Soul, Choral Virtuosity in 17th c. Russia & Poland*


----------



## Mahlerian

EDaddy said:


> Well, opinions are like tongues; everybody's got one (including the critics). His 1st argued itself well enough to these ears.


I didn't mean to imply that the First is a bad work (it's an excellent work), just that it's by no means as coherent as Mahler's other symphonies.


----------



## pmsummer

CATALOGUE D'OISEAUX 
*Olivier Messiaen*
Martin Zehn - piano

Arte Nova


----------



## Chipomarc

Mahlerian said:


> I didn't mean to imply that the First is a bad work (it's an excellent work), just that it's by no means as coherent as Mahler's other symphonies.


His Second should be good, it took him over six years to finish it.


----------



## Blancrocher

Hugues Dufourt - Burning Bright (Les Percussions de Strasbourg)


----------



## Heliogabo

First listening of Bartók´s piano concertos by Boulez. 
Zimmerman, Andsnes (new to me) and Grimaud are the pianists. CSO, BP, LSO the orchestras.










Both sound and performances are truly awesome.


----------



## Morimur

Heliogabo said:


> First listening of Bartók´s piano concertos by Boulez.
> Zimmerman, Andsnes (new to me) and Grimaud are the pianists. CSO, BP, LSO the orchestras.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Both sound and performances are truly awesome.


That's a great set - good performances all around.


----------



## bejart

Mozart: Violin Sonata in F Major, KV 377

Salvatore Accardo, violin -- Brunoe Canino, piano


----------



## Pugg

*Dvorák: Slavonic Dances Op.46 & Op.72*
Dorati


----------



## Weston

*Crummy Covers - Charismatic Compositions*

*Martin: Symphonie concertante for orchestra* (to distinguish it from the one for kazoo 2 hands I suppose)
Matthias Bamert / The London Philharmonic










Drama. Roiling clouds. A harsh black and white noir image behind movie credits. A gradual evolution. A journey. What a fine composer was Martin!

(On a side note, this recording sounds somehow distant. I think it's missing some of the higher overtones, or my ears are showing their age.)

*Kodaly: Marosszek Dances*
Adrian Leaper / Slovak Radio Symphony Orchestra










This one has truly remarkable woodwind colors and articulations.

*Hanson: Lament for Beowulf for chorus & orchestra, Op. 25*
Howard Hanson / Eastman-Rochester Orchestra and Chorus










This is the piece I often recommend for metal fans wanting something similar in classical. I thought it high time I give it a deep listen if I recommend it.

Yep. Those opening orchestral power chords still startle me even when I know they're coming.


----------



## EDaddy

Mahlerian said:


> I didn't mean to imply that the First is a bad work (it's an excellent work), just that it's by no means as coherent as Mahler's other symphonies.


I have no doubts whatsoever that you are correct on that account. And that would make sense. Also, with a username like Mahlerian, I'm going to take a wild guess and submit that you probably know a thing or two about ole Gustav.


----------



## opus55

Mahler: Symphony No. 8










_Studer|McNair|von Otter|Lang
Seiffert|Terfel|Rootering

Rundfunkchor Berlin
Prager Philharmonischer Chor
Tölzer Knabenchor
Berliner Philharmoniker
Claudio Abbado_


----------



## brotagonist

I just came in  had a rushed-but healthy and hearty-supper and now...









Brahms Clarinet Quintet and Trio
Gabrieli Quartet with King, Georgian, Benson

I have a fair bit of Brahms' chamber music, but when I hear these pieces, I know it's not enough.


----------



## ProudSquire

*Mozart *

Piano Trio "Divertimento" in B flat major K.254
Piano Trio in G major K.496
Piano Trio in B flat major K.502

The Mozartean Players

An excellent recording of these delightful trios. :tiphat:


----------



## Pugg

opus55 said:


> Mahler: Symphony No. 8
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Studer|McNair|von Otter|Lang
> Seiffert|Terfel|Rootering
> 
> Rundfunkchor Berlin
> Prager Philharmonischer Chor
> Tölzer Knabenchor
> Berliner Philharmoniker
> Claudio Abbado_


I am so glad I bought this box :tiphat:


----------



## Pugg

​*A. Scarlatti ; Concertos grosso *
I Musici


----------



## EDaddy

http://postimage.org/

Bantock: Pagan Symphony
Vernon Handley: Royal Philharmonic Orchestra

Still getting to know this wonderful music...


----------



## Tedski

The beginning of a new week at work. For this "Monday" night I have the following program lined up:

Sultanov plays Chopin









Chung plays Tchaikovsky and Mendelssohn, with Dutoit/Montreal SO









Monteux conducts the London Symphony Orch. in Ravel Orchestral Favourites









and Jose Serebrier conducts his own Symphony Nr 3 with the Toulouse National Chamber Orchestra


----------



## Tedski

Aaaargh! Just opened the Serebrier to find the disc missing.  I really need to learn to put my things away properly, when I'm done playing with them.


----------



## KenOC

Beethoven: Three String Trios Op. 9, Trio Zimmermann. Not at all well known, but rather astonishingly good! These are not what you might expect.


----------



## Chipomarc

Tedski said:


> Aaaargh! Just opened the Serebrier to find the disc missing.  I really need to learn to put my things away properly, when I'm done playing with them.


I always have my most trusted Parlour Maid handle the albums.


----------



## Tedski

KenOC said:


> Beethoven: Three String Trios Op. 9, Trio Zimmermann. Not at all well known, but rather astonishingly good! These are not what you might expect.


I interrupted my regularly scheduled program in order to check this out on Spotify, and I have to say this was a rather pleasant discovery, and it has now been added to my wish list. 

Checked with the Penguin (my 1984 "Record and Cassette" edition :lol: ) to see what they had to say, and they reflected your same sentiment, "Beethoven's String Trios are sadly neglected, but in vitality and imagination they match the Op 18 quartets."
FYI: In this edition, the recommended recording was by the Italian Trio, on DGG.


----------



## KenOC

Hope you enjoy them! Beethoven's other two string trios, Op. 3 and Op. 8, are typically on a separate disc. They are more in the nature of serenades or divertimentos (6 and 7 movements respectively) and to me lack the force and concentration of the Op. 9 set. But still very nice and worth having.


----------



## brotagonist

I lucked out and found a set of them all on two CDs at a local used record store. I've never heard any other recordings of the pieces, so I haven't made any comparisons, but with Mutter, Rostropovich, Giuranna, how couldn't it be a winner? The Op. 9 set of three is magnificent, but the earlier ones are good listening, too.


----------



## Pugg

​ *Gré Brouwestijn*
A Dutch soprano who made it to world stages.:tiphat:


----------



## OldFashionedGirl

I listened to Schnittke's Labyrinths for the first time:




This piece made me feel anxiety and pleasure at the same time. I am still feeling the effects of it.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

More Sibelius, though Davis is uncharacteristicly leaden form here. The third is too slow for my taste and the fifth, though more propulsive, doesn't begin to compare to Karajan's classic Berlin and 60s Philharmonia recordings.


----------



## Pugg

​*Grieg ; Lyric pieces.*
_Leif Ove Andsnes_


----------



## Tsaraslondon

This was Von Stade's first (only?) operatic recital disc and the singing is unfailingly lovely, sensitively phrased, if a little lacking in tonal variety. In the Berlioz items I would not prefer her to Baker, Verrett and Callas, all of whom bring the music to life with more vivid colours. However she strikes exactly the right wistful note in Mignon's _Connais-tu le pays?_ and is delightful as Urbain and Stephano. Charlotte's _Air des larmes_ is also very successful, as is the excerpt from *Cendrillon*. She would of course go on to record both roles complete. The tone colour at this stage would seem a little girlish for Offenbach's Grand-Duchess, but she is charmingly vivacious as Perichole.

A lovely disc.


----------



## Guest

Messiaen
Catalogue d'oiseaux
3 CD Box set

Hakon Austbo, Piano









(inc Petites esquisses d'oiseaux)


----------



## Guest

Maderna
Quartetto per archi in due tempi

Cikada String Quartet


Evocative and unsettling.

Time for lunch.


----------



## Pugg

​
*BOYCE*; Symphonies Nos. 1-8


----------



## Pugg

GregMitchell said:


> This was Von Stade's first (only?) operatic recital disc and the singing is unfailingly lovely, sensitively phrased, if a little lacking in tonal variety. In the Berlioz items I would not prefer her to Baker, Verrett and Callas, all of whom bring the music to life with more vivid colours. However she strikes exactly the right wistful note in Mignon's _Connais-tu le pays?_ and is delightful as Urbain and Stephano. Charlotte's _Air des larmes_ is also very successful, as is the excerpt from *Cendrillon*. She would of course go on to record both roles complete. The tone colour at this stage would seem a little girlish for Offenbach's Grand-Duchess, but she is charmingly vivacious as Perichole.
> 
> A lovely disc.


Don't forget this one:


----------



## Sonata

Classic Karajan: the Essential Collection


----------



## Pugg

​*Frederica von Stade* : arias


----------



## schigolch




----------



## bejart

Anna Bon di Venezia (ca.1740-ca.1767): Piano Sonata in F Major, Op.2, No.3

Ivana Francisci, piano


----------



## Jeff W

*In which there is Vladimir Ashkenazy*

Good morning TC from bright and sunny Albany! Today I am bringing you this posting from my cute little netbook instead of the usual laptop as today is Windows 10 launch day! Anyways, I had a night\morning of listening to recordings that feature Vladimir Ashkenazy as either performer or as conductor.









The first album I listened to was this double featuring Mr. Ashkenazy as soloist as the piano in all five of Sergei Prokofiev's Piano Concertos. The London Symphony Orchestra was conducted by Andre Previn. The more and more I listen to Prokofiev, the more I warm up to his music.









The next disc features Mr. Ashkenazy as condcutor. In this album, he conducts the Royal Philharmonic Orchestra in Dmitri Shoshtakovich's Piano Concertos No. 1 & 2 and the Symphony No. 9. In Piano Concerto No. 1, Peter Jablonski plays the piano and Raymond Simmons plays the trumpet. In Piano Concerto No, 2, Cristina Ortiz played the solo piano. Before listening to this one, I had not heard the second Piano Concerto nor the Symphony No. 9. Both were highly enjoyable and I may encore this one later today or tonight.









In the last one, Mr. Ashkenazy puts down his baton and gets back behind the piano for Sergei Rachmaninoff's (or is it Rachmaninov? I've seen it written both ways...) four Piano Concertos, Rhapsody on a theme of Paganini, Variations of a Theme of Corelli and the Piano Sonata No. 2. Andre Previn conducts the London Symphony Orchestra in all the orchestral works.


----------



## MrTortoise

Nicolas Gombert
Mass 'Sur tous Regrets'

Thanks Chordalrock!


----------



## Morimur

*Sergei Prokofiev - 50th Anniversary Edition (24 CD)*










I've had this box-set for awhile, but I'd never really given it much attention. In fact, I was thinking of getting rid of it because I've yet to click with Prokofiev's music. Maybe I'll 'get it' this time.


----------



## Vasks

*Corselli (not to be confused with Corelli) - Overture to "Achille in Sciro" (Moreno/Glossa)
Corelli (not to be confused with Corselli) - Concerto Grosso, Op. 6, No. 10 (Rolla/Hungaroton)
Viviani (not to be confused with Vivaldi) - Selections from "Capricci Armonici" (Letzbor/Arcana)
Vivaldi (not to be confused with Viviani) - Concerto for 2 Mandolins, RV 532 (Biondi/Virgin)*


----------



## Vasks

Morimur said:


> I've yet to click with Prokofiev's music. Maybe I'll 'get it' this time.


Prokofiev turned out a decent amount of uninteresting music. You do have be selective to get to the gems that prove him to be a fine composer.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Continuing with Shostakovich - string quartets nos. 6-11 from the 'Khrushchev era' and beyond (1956-1966) plus piano works from 1926-1952:

String Quartets 6-11 ops. 101, 108, 110, 117, 118 & 122
Piano Sonatas 1 & 2 ops. 12 & 61
Aphorisms (10 short pieces) op. 13
Dances of the Dolls (7 short pieces extracted from his numerous orchestral ballet suites) op. 91c


----------



## Pugg

*Schumann ; Symphony 3 *
_Riccardo Muti _


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Recorded in 1974, when Scotto was enjoying the Indian summer of her career, this recital is a good example of her gifts as a Verdi opera. Not possessed of the richest or most beautiful instrument, she was a musical singer and intelligent musician. Even in 1974 the voice could harden under pressure at the top of the stave, but her legato is superb, and each aria brilliantly characterised.

A fantastic bargain, I ordered this from Amazon Marketplace for £1.99 + postage only on Monday evening and it arrived today. Very pleased to reacquaint myself with this excellent recital.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Pugg said:


> Don't forget this one:


I think you'll find that is a conflation from her complete recordings, not an actual recital disc. Still delightful of course.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Morimur said:


>


I had to rub my eyes then - I initially misread the signature as 'Sings Prokofieff'...


----------



## Pugg

GregMitchell said:


> I think you'll find that is a conflation from her complete recordings, not an actual recital disc. Still delightful of course.


You are wrong, it was a original recital on L.P ,Rossini and Mozart recorded in Rotterdam , my home town,
and they (Philips) added some tracks from a Haydn opera as filler upon C.D.



Original cover.


----------



## Blancrocher

Schoenberg: Chamber Symphony 2, Die gluckliche Hand, Wind Quintet (Craft)


----------



## Orfeo

*Sir Granville Bantock*
Omar Khayyam in three parts (The Rubáiyát based on Edward Fitzgerald's translation).
-Catherine Wyn-Rogers (mezzo), Toby Spence (tenor), Roderick Williams (baritone).
-The BBC Symphony Orchestra and Chorus/Vernon Handley.

*Sir Malcolm Arnold*
Symphony no. II.
Piano Concerto (for three hands), A Grand, Grand Overture, Carnival of Animals.
-David Nettle & Richard Markham, pianos.
-The Royal Philharmonic Orchestra/Vernon Handley.

*Sir Arnold Bax*
Symphonies II & V*.
-The London Philharmonic/Myer Fredman/Raymond Leppard(*).

*Dmitry Kabalevsky*
Piano Concerto no. II.
-Nikolai Petrov, piano.
-The Moscow Philharmonic Orchestra/Dmitri Kitaenko.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Pugg said:


> You are wrong, it was a original recital on L.P ,Rossini and Mozart recorded in Rotterdam , my home town,
> and they (Philips) added some tracks from a Haydn opera as filler upon C.D.


Yes, you're right. I was put off by the cover and the addition of the Haydn. Thank you for pointing out my error. It must have given you great satisfaction :tiphat:


----------



## Vesteralen

Four multi-movement works involving flute with various combinations of other instruments and voice composed between 1994-2010.

This music knocks me out. Gorgeous.


----------



## Pugg

​*Mozart ; Grand Partita.*
_Netherlands wind ensemble.
Edo de Waart _


----------



## Vaneyes

For *Bob Schumann* death day (1856).


----------



## EDaddy

http://postimage.org/

It's National Private Radio Centenary Edition this morning here at the House of EDaddy. Got all 50 (or is it 60?) discs from this fabulous collection playing on shuffle in my iTunes. 

At this moment it's Tchaikovsky Piano Concerto #1.


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

Recent listening: Hector Berlioz - Symphonie Fantastique, Op. 14 (Rolf Reuter; Orchester der komischen Oper Berlin).









Bedrich Smetana - Ma Vlast (Václav Neumann; Gewandhausorchester Leipzig).









Very dynamic, warm and graceful renditions of both works. Excellent Performance quality, imo.


----------



## Mahlerian

First disc of:
Josquin: Various works
Hilliard Ensemble


----------



## Dr Johnson

No. 3


----------



## D Smith

Debussy: Pelléas et Mélisande; van Dam, Le Roux, Ewing , Abbado/VPO. A really fine sounding recording and excellently performed, especially Jose van Dam, and I love Maria Ewing's dramatic approach. Recommended.


----------



## padraic

Gustav Mahler, Symphony No. 6. Leonard Bernstein, Wiener Philharmoniker

I've got a fever...and the only prescription is more cowbell


----------



## millionrainbows

*Max Reger: Sinfonietta Op. 90, Horst Stein (KOCH Schwann).* Modulating, constantly modulating. The Larghetto works best, because it's slow, but the vivace changes chords on every 2 beats, sometimes on every beat. It's like constantly falling.


----------



## Eramirez156

CD 30 of the *Decca Wiener Philharmoniker* box set









*Antonín Dvorák: Symphony no. 9
István Kertész*
Recorded 22-24 March 1961









*Kirill Kondrashin*
Recorded 17-19 September 1979


----------



## opus55

Arensky: Piano Trio No. 2 (Borodin Trio)
Schumann: Piano Trio No. 3 (Beaux Arts Trio)

















My idea of romantic get away


----------



## Oskaar

Abramian: Preludes (24)[HR][/HR]Mikael Ayrapetyan (piano)









The composer, pianist and teacher Eduard Aslanovich Abramian was one of the most significant and respected figures in the development of modern Armenian music. Drawing on features of Armenian folklore, Abramian's impressive 24 Preludes do not follow a highly-structured tonal scheme but one which appears to be spontaneous, key following key principally to satisfy the need for dramatic contrast of mood and colour.
*Presto*

_Beautiful, lyrical pieces, played with power and entusiasm-_


----------



## AClockworkOrange

*Serge Prokofiev - Violin Sonatas No.1 in F Minor & No.2 in D Major and Five Melodies (Op. 35bis). *

These are performed wonderfully by Alina Imbragimova (Violin) & Steven Osborne (Piano) courtesy of the fantastic Hyperion Label.

This is truly an absorbing recording. Incredibly powerful works recorded superbly - one of my favourite Prokofiev recordings at present.


----------



## pmsummer

ENGLISH MADRIGALS
*William Byrd - Thomas Morley - Thomas Tomkins - Thomas Weelkes - John Wilbye - Francis Pilkington - Thomas Bateson - John Farmer*
Quink Vocal Ensemble

Telarc


----------



## Vronsky

*Frederic Chopin -- Chopin Nocturnes*









Frederic Chopin, Maurizio Pollini (Piano) -- Chopin Nocturnes


----------



## Dr Johnson

The first Rautavaara I bought, 12 years ago.

_Eheu fugaces labuntur anni..._


----------



## EDaddy

Dr Johnson said:


> The first Rautavaara I bought, 12 years ago.
> 
> _Eheu fugaces labuntur anni..._


I haven't heard this symphony yet. How would you compare it to his 8th?


----------



## Tedski

The Serebrier portion of last night's "Music til Dawn" program was rained out. But I have found the errant disc, and it is now part of my afternoon program.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Haydn, Symphony No. 11*

Nicely done by Patrick Gallois on Naxos but delightfully done by Adam Fischer.


----------



## Eramirez156

*Carl Nielsen *
*Symphonies no.3 & no.4*









*Herbert Blomstedt 
Danish Radio Symphony Orchestra*


----------



## Mahlerian

Schoenberg: Die gluckliche Hand, Variations for Orchestra, Verklarte Nacht (string orchestra arrangement)
Siegmund Nimsgern, BBC Symphony Orchestra, New York Philharmonic, cond. Boulez


----------



## TurnaboutVox

*Beethoven
Piano Sonata No. 28 in A, op. 101*
Alfred Brendel (from his 1984 Philips analogue set, which in many late sonatas is my favourite of his three)

Poetry, sheer poetry. Op. 101 remains my favourite, and is my equivalent of Proust's 'madeleine' to boot. I know that the last four sonatas are 'greater' works, but there's something about this one.










*Sonata for 'cello and piano No. 5in D, Op. 102/2*
Adrian Brendel; Alfred Brendel [Philips, 2004]

The allegro fugato finale is a wonderful creation, but this is quite a disappointing rendition which never quite comes alive.


----------



## Blancrocher

Handel: Piano Suites (Jarrett)


----------



## elgar's ghost

Shostakovich continued - 24 Preludes op. 34, 24 Preludes & Fugues op. 87 and the third of his ballets, The Limpid Stream op. 39.

Composed c. four years after The Age of Gold and The Bolt, The Limpid Stream pales in comparison. The story is standard Soviet fare - a dance troupe alight on a collective farm and...well, nothing really happens. Unfortunately the same could be said about the music that was written for it - whether Shostakovich was simply having an off-day or the lame plot singularly failed to inspire him to match the standard he attained with the two aforementioned ballets is uncertain, but the fact remains that this is probably some of the most innocuous conveyor belt-type material he ever wrote for stage or screen.

Shortly after its initial run The Limpid Stream was roped in to add extra weight to the official lambasting Shostakovich received in Pravda in early 1936 over the opera Lady Macbeth of the Mtsensk District - I can only assume that as The Limpid Stream was a contemporaneous stage work the cultural hitmen thought they may as well as hang Shostakovich for a sheep as for a lamb - ironic considering the plot was well within the bounds of what was to be known as Socialist Realism and the music was thoroughly benign.


----------



## George O

Guillaume Dufay (c. 1397-1474)

Complete Secular Music

The Medieval Ensemble of London / Peter Davies & Timothy Davies

6-LP box set on l'Oiseau de lyre (London), from 1981


----------



## KirbyH

Because these two things go together so well:














Acts II and III of Gotterdammerung and Rimsky-Korsakov's Suite from Christmas Eve. I've gone nearly 25 years without hearing an R-K opera but for now, this will suffice just fine.

Wagner of course speaks for himself and I've listened to these bits so often I practically have them memorized. Part of what attracts me so much to this recording is just how rough and tough the Vienna Phil sounded in the mid 60s - I think that today they sound far too uniform; there was pungency here, and Solti whipped them up to sound positively pugnacious at points. (That's nice alliteration, isn't it?)


----------



## Blancrocher

Schubert: complete trios (Grumiaux/Beaux Arts)


----------



## nightscape

Bruckner - Symphony No. 8 (Boulez/Vienna)


----------



## Chipomarc

Mendelssohn four and five.

Malcolm Hayes of BBC Music Magazine says "Edward Gardner's conducting is unerringly" and also the sketch on the album cover was actually done by Mendelssohn himself.


----------



## bejart

Mendelssohn: Symphony No.3 in A Minor, Op.56

Claudio Abbado conducting the London Symphony Orchestra


----------



## elgar's ghost

Vaneyes said:


> I'm quite stunned/shocked/appalled/surprised/disappointed by this August 28, 2015 release of ASM remake.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lounge Lizard ASM doing Andre Rieu.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=VIMI9XQGPQI#t=15
> 
> ASM doing Q & A.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=FmBdo9JkTuo#t=28
> 
> Mutter: Live from the Yellow Lounge.
> 
> http://www.prestoclassical.co.uk/r/DG/4795023
> 
> http://my.deutschegrammophon.com/en/asmyl/


As soon as I saw the words The Club Album I was fearing that it would consist of the kind of dance crossover trash as peddled by the likes of Bond - please tell me it ain't so.


----------



## Balthazar

*Marc-André Hamelin ~ 12 Etudes in all the minor keys.* The composer at the piano playing these heart-stoppingly virtuosic works. The first, a mash-up of three Chopin études, is humorous, impressive, delightful, and easily lovable -- but near impossible to play I imagine.

*Maurice Ravel ~ Complete Works for Solo Piano.* Angela Hewitt makes beautiful music.

*Karl Amadeus Hartmann ~ Symphony No. 1, Versuch eines Requiems.* Markus Stenz leads the Netherlands RPO. Hartmann's symphonies are so full of life, even this one. But based on Walt Whitman's poetry, how could it not be.


----------



## Chipomarc

elgars ghost said:


> As soon as I saw the words The Club Album I was fearing that it would consist of the kind of dance crossover trash as peddled by the likes of Bond - please tell me it ain't so.


At least she's not wearing yellow this time. Probably planning to pick up a new Audi R8 Quattro.


----------



## EDaddy

http://postimage.org/

Spain - Falla/ Albeniz/ Granados

The slightest bit of _queso_, but it melts in for a pretty good flavor overall.


----------



## Heliogabo

*Sergei Prokofiev*
_Piano concertos Nos. 4 & 5_
Michel Béroff, piano
Gewandhausorchester Leipzig
Kurt Masur


----------



## Pugg

​
* Ibert: Escales Ravel: Rapsodie Espagnole
*
PARAY


----------



## Pugg

EDaddy said:


> http://postimage.org/
> 
> Spain - Falla/ Albeniz/ Granados
> 
> The slightest bit of _queso_, but it melts in for a pretty good flavor overall.


Reminds me of going of on holiday soon :tiphat:


----------



## Weston

Vesteralen said:


> View attachment 73054
> 
> 
> Four multi-movement works involving flute with various combinations of other instruments and voice composed between 1994-2010.
> 
> This music knocks me out. Gorgeous.


I've never seen anyone else mention Ewazen. Yes, he has his nice moments, though I haven't heard this collection.



HaydnBearstheClock said:


> Bedrich Smetana - Ma Vlast (Václav Neumann; Gewandhausorchester Leipzig).
> 
> View attachment 73056
> 
> 
> Very dynamic, warm and graceful renditions of both works. Excellent Performance quality, imo.


After a bit of shopping around, I settled on this version too. It sounds better to my ears than most of the higher priced options.



EDaddy said:


> I haven't heard this symphony yet. How would you compare it to his [Rautavaara's] 8th?


Better in my opinion - if I may jump into the discussion. I haven't connected with the 8th the way everyone else seems to. The 7th is loaded with those weird "detuned" string effects. I can't tell if they are half step intervals played at the same time, or even smaller intervals, microtonal. But they're chilling either way.


----------



## Weston

*Work works*

At work today, so it doesn't really count as a "deep listen."

*
Boulez: Rèpons, for 2 pianos, harp, vibes, glock, cimbalon, orchestra, electronics & prepared parakeet*
Pierre Boulez / Ensemble InterContemporain










I'm still astonished that I ever thought this music inaccesible. It just seems to flow naturally and completely holds my interest for three quarters of an hour.

*
Tchaikovsky: Francesca da Rimini, Op. 32*
Carlo Maria Giuliini / Philharmonia Orchestra










This on the other hand was not appropriate for work. I even found it an annoying hurricane of assault glissandos and drama bombs. No wonder he allegedly held his head while conducting!


----------



## Pugg

​
*Frederica von Stade ; opera aria's *


----------



## Dr Johnson

EDaddy said:


> I haven't heard this symphony yet. How would you compare it to his 8th?


It's too early in the morning for me to answer that adequately. I'll have a go later. 

(But, for what it's worth, if you like his 8th you will like his 7th)


----------



## Tedski

*Whatever Gets You Through the Night*

Bruckner Symphony Nr 4
Blomstedt/Staatskappele Dresden








Gorecki: Kleines Requiem fur Eine Polka, Harpsichord Concerto, Good Night
Zinman/London Sinfonieta; Dawn Upshaw, sop








Mahler: Symphony Nr 1
Muti/Philadelphia Orchestra


----------



## deprofundis

Im lisening to Orlando de lassus and various vocal music of this era the discovery of the new world by Colombus ect, what an exiting time lapse.I feel compelled like i travel into the past, in other words time travel...

Whit retro classical music it unable me to visit the past, beleive me when i tell you i have imagination, it feel like i have acces to akashic archive( sorry for the new age bs) but this is what vocal music or ancient music does,it indulced back to the future experience if you empty your mind clear and close your eyes.


----------



## Pugg

​
Schumann: Fantasie C-Dur
Chopin: Scherzo Nr. 4 E-Dur
Ravel: Pavane pour une infante défunte & Jeux d'eau
Scriabin: Sonate Nr. 5


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Continuing my Sibelius journey with what is quite possibly my favourite symphony, the 4th in this superb Karajan recording.


----------



## Pugg

Preparing for the next voting round:

​
*Richard Strauss: Capriccio.*

_Janowitz/ Troyanos/ Schreier_, et al.
Karl Böhm conducting.


----------



## ArtMusic




----------



## Oskaar

Belgian Chamber Music








[HR][/HR]
Absil:​Sicilienne
Rachel Talitman (harp), Ezez Ofer (violin)
Concert a 5, Op. 38
Rachel Talitman (harp), Ezez Ofer (violin), Marcos Fregnani-Martins (flute), Igal Braslavsky (viola), Karolina Maziars (cello)
Lysight:​Chronographie X
Rachel Talitman (harp), Ezez Ofer (violin), Marcos Fregnani-Martins (flute), Igal Braslavsky (viola), Karolina Maziars (cello)
Instantanes
Rachel Talitman (harp), Marcos Fregnani-Martins (flute)
An Awakening
Rachel Talitman (harp), Ezez Ofer (violin), Karolina Maziars (cello)
Ripple Marks de part et d'autre
Rachel Talitman (harp), Ezez Ofer (violin), Igal Braslavsky (viola), Karolina Maziars (cello)
Labyrinthes for flute
Marcos Fregnani-Martins (flute)

[HR][/HR]

Harp & Company - CD505028​


Presto

Very exiting.. Delightfull chamber music in many modern facets

spotify, web


----------



## Pugg

​*Anneliese Rothenberger *: opera aria's


----------



## bejart

James Cervetto (1682-1783): Cello Sonata No.7 in G Minor

Ensemble Fete Rustique: Giorgio Matteoli, cello -- Walter Mammarella, harpsichord -- Marcello Scandelli, cello continuo


----------



## MrTortoise

Arnold Bax
Symphony No. 1

The London Philharmonic Ulster Orchestra
Bryden Thomson, cond.

My first listen and it was very satisfying. I may listen to this entire series of Bax Symphonies.


----------



## Musicophile

An album I expected a lot of and that really disappointed me. Schumann's piano concerto and Mendelssohn's Scottish symphony by Gardiner and Pires. I just reviewed it on my blog: http://musicophilesblog.com/2015/07...so-wrong-gardiner-pires-schumann-mendelssohn/


----------



## Jeff W

*In which Jeff listens to opening night of the BBC Proms and Shostakovich*

Good morning TC from bright and sunny Albany! Going to be quick so as I can do a fresh install of Windows 10 on my laptop.

Started off my listening with opening night from this year's BBC Proms via Symphonycast. The program was as follows:

NIELSEN: Maskarade Overture

GARY CARPENTER: Dadaville (world premiere)

MOZART: Piano Concerto No. 20

SIBELIUS: Belshazzar's Feast - suite

WALTON: Belshazzar's Feast

Performers were as follows:
BBC Symphony Orchestra
BBC Symphony Chorus
BBC Singers
BBC National Chorus of Wales
Sakari Oramo - Conductor
Lars Vogt - Piano (Mozart)
Chrisopher Maltman - Bass-Baritone (Walton)

Listening link.

I followed that with an encore of this:









Vladimir Ashkenazy conducts the Royal Philharmonic Orchestra in Dmitri Shoshtakovich's Piano Concertos No. 1 & 2 and the Symphony No. 9. In Piano Concerto No. 1, Peter Jablonski plays the piano and Raymond Simmons plays the trumpet. In Piano Concerto No, 2, Cristina Ortiz played the solo piano.









Mstislav Rostropovich plays the two Concertos for Cello and Orchestra (and an awful lot of coughing for my taste) by Dmitri Shoshtakovich. Can't find the performers on this one. If anyone knows, please let me know!









Following that, my choice of music on the iPod while I reinstall Windows, will be the two Violin Concertos by Shoshtakovich. Dmitry Sitkovetsky plays the solo violin and Andrew Davis conducts the BBC Symphony Orchestra.


----------



## MrTortoise

Jeff W said:


> Good morning TC from bright and sunny Albany! Going to be quick so as I can do a fresh install of Windows 10 on my laptop.


Jeff: Good luck with the Windows upgrade, I have opted in to upgrade on my desktop and am waiting for the notification when the install is ready. If we don't see posts from you after this one, I may click the cancel button on that upgrade


----------



## Pugg

ArtMusic said:


> Watched it yesterday, stunning performance. :tiphat:


----------



## Pugg

*Wagner*:
"Flying Dutchman" Overture (January 25, 1968 New York, Philharmonic Hall),
"Rienzi" Overture (February 2, 1968 New York, Philharmonic Hall),
"Lohengrin" Prelude to Act 1 (January 25, 1968 New York, Philharmonic Hall),
"Lohengrin" Prelude to Act III (October 26, 1967 New York, Philharmonic Hall),
"Der Meistersinger der Nuremberg " Prelude to Act 1 (April 27, 1964, May 4 New York, Philharmonic Hall),
"Meistersinger" Prelude to Act 3 (April 24, 1964 New York, Philharmonic Hall),
"Ride of the Valkyries" (October 26, 1967 New York, Philharmonic Hall),
"Magical Fire Music" (January 25, 1968 New York, Philharmonic Hall)
New York Philharmonic


----------



## Lord Lance

EDaddy said:


> Sounds like you may have a bit of a man-crush (bromance?) going on there, LL.


Me and Rattle? No. Me and Karajan/Rozhdestvensky/Bernstein? Perhaps.


----------



## Jeff W

MrTortoise said:


> Jeff: Good luck with the Windows upgrade, I have opted in to upgrade on my desktop and am waiting for the notification when the install is ready. If we don't see posts from you after this one, I may click the cancel button on that upgrade


Don't worry about not seeing posts from me  There are two laptops, two desktops and the netbook (from which I am posting now) in the house! However, if this upgrade does indeed go bad, I shall make sure you are the first to know!


----------



## MrTortoise

Jeff W said:


> Don't worry about not seeing posts from me  There are two laptops, two desktops and the netbook (from which I am posting now) in the house! However, if this upgrade does indeed go bad, I shall make sure you are the first to know!


Much appreciated 










A bit of Stravinsky before work

The Wedding
Renard the Fox


----------



## Lord Lance

*Karajan lovin' - Volumes II, III and IV*

Listened to these albums today:


----------



## Tsaraslondon

I think this really was Cotrubas's only operatic recital record, and it comprises mostly material that was in her repertoire at the time. The only oddity is Leonora's _Pace, pace_ from *La Forza del Destino*, which she manages well enough, but the voice is not the right instrument for it, and she certainly doesn't erase memories of Ponselle or Callas.

For the rest, this is wonderfully characterised singing, , and in that respect much better than the Von Stade disc I posted yesterday, taking us from a delightfully wide-eyed but knowing Norina, to a gently withdrawn Mimi. Susanna, Pamina, Costanze, Liu and Gilda all emerge as distinctly drawn characters. and she also sings a beautifully nuanced _Ch'il bel sogno_ from *La Rondine*. Occasionally there is a hint of impurity on high, but for the most part the singing is wonderfully accomplished.

Sony have added some arias from her complete sets, including Louise's _Depuis le jour_ and Lauretta's _O min babino caro_, as well as some examples of her charmingly flirtatious Adina from the Pritchard *L'Elisir d'Amore*.

An excellent and worthwhile disc.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Verdi Duets *; _Richard Tucker & Eileen Farrel _


----------



## elgar's ghost

Shostakovich - the final chamber and vocal works 1967-1975. By the time we get to the last two or three years of the composer's life only the op. 146 songs offer anything resembling light relief amongst the lengthening shadows, but even then there is bitterness simmering behind the deceptively banal lyrics. Powerful stuff.

String Quartets 12-15 ops. 133, 138, 142 & 144
Violin Sonata op. 134
Viola Sonata op. 147
Seven Poems by Aleksandr Blok for Soprano & Piano Trio op. 127
Six Poems by Marina Tsvetaeva for Contralto & Piano op. 143
Four Poems of Captain Lebyadkin for Bass & Piano op. 146
Suite on Verses by Michelangelo (version for Bass & Organ) op. 145






































P.S. sorry about the one image but I was unable to tweak the dimensions.


----------



## George O

Johann Sebastian Bach (1685-1750): Sonate g-moll für Oboe und Cembalo, BWV 1020

Robert Schumann (1810-1856): Drei Romanzen für Oboe und Klavier, op 94

Benjamin Britten (1913-1976): Sechs Metamorphosen für Oboe solo nach Ovid, op 49 (1952)

Francis Poulenc (1899-1963): Sonate für Oboe und Klavier (1962)

Hansjörg Schellenberger, oboe
Rolf Koenen, harpsichord, piano

on Deutsche Grammophon (West Germany), from 1974

5 stars


----------



## Oskaar

American Classics - Joseph AchronAchron, J:Violin Concerto No. 1, Op. 60Elmar Oliveira (violin)Rundfunk-Sinfonieorchester BerlinThe Golem (Suite)Czech Philharmonic OrchestraTwo Tableaux from the Theatre Music to BelshazzarBarcelona Symphony, National Orchestra of CataloniaGerard Schwarz

Spotify web


----------



## Vasks

_The new turntable is up and running_

*Leigh - Agincourt: An Overture (Braithwaite/Lyrita)
Honegger - Symphony #1 (Baudo/Supraphon)*


----------



## George O

Vasks said:


> _The new turntable is up and running_


Yippee! Did you buy a new new turntable or is it a new used turntable?


----------



## Orfeo

*Nikolay Myaskovsky*
Symphonies nos. XVI & XXVII.
Theme & Variations for Strings, Two Pieces for Strings, Napeve for Strings.*
-The Russian Federation Academic Symphony Orchestra/Yevgeny Svetlanov.
-The St. Petersburg Chamber Ensemble/Roland Melia(*).

*Dmitry Shostakovich*
Symphony no. VII in C Major "Leningrad."
-The Chicago Symphony Orchestra/Leonard Bernstein.

*Vissarion Shebalin*
Symphonies nos. I & III*.
-The USSR Radio Symphony Orchestra/Mark Ermler/Valery Gergiev(*).

*Piano Works of the Soviet Avant-Garde*
*Sergey Protopopov*: Sonata no. II.
*Alexander Mosolov*: Two Nocturnes, Three Pieces, Two Dances.
*Arthur Lourie*: Deux Poemes, Formes en l'air, Synthesis.
*Nikolay Roslavets*: Five Preludes.
-Steffan Schleiermacher, piano.


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1996, 2009/0.

View attachment 73095
View attachment 73096


----------



## Guest

This recording, on my i-Pod, helped me to tune out the horrors of flying! (from CA to Santa Fe for the Chamber Music Festival.) He plays with crystal clarity and is very well recorded.


----------



## Pugg

​ A classical Decca recording. 
*Verdi ; Otello.*
Del Monaco/ Tebaldi/ Protti
Hebert von Karajan


----------



## Vaneyes

Pugg said:


> ​
> *Frederica von Stade ; opera aria's *


Mario Bernardi, fine conductor. I last saw him conducting Bartoli in Mozart. Memorable, as always.

For those interested, he rests in peace in Mt. Pleasant Cemetery, Toronto. As does GG. :angel::angel:


----------



## Vaneyes

elgars ghost said:


> As soon as I saw the words {ASM}The Club Album I was fearing that it would consist of the kind of dance crossover trash as peddled by the likes of Bond - please tell me it ain't so.


Classical bon-bons is probably the kindest description.


----------



## tortkis

CARMINA BURANA, SACRI SARCASMI - La Reverdie (ARCANA)









A collection of selected pieces from Carmina Burana (the 12th-13th century), including four contrafactum pieces (_"the substitution of one text for another without substantial change to the music"_).


----------



## Vaneyes

George O said:


> Johann Sebastian Bach (1685-1750): Sonate g-moll für Oboe und Cembalo, BWV 1020
> 
> Robert Schumann (1810-1856): Drei Romanzen für Oboe und Klavier, op 94
> 
> Benjamin Britten (1913-1976): Sechs Metamorphosen für Oboe solo nach Ovid, op 49 (1952)
> 
> Francis Poulenc (1899-1963): Sonate für Oboe und Klavier (1962)
> 
> Hansjörg Schellenberger, oboe
> Rolf Koenen, harpsichord, piano
> 
> on Deutsche Grammophon (West Germany), from 1974
> 
> 5 stars


Klassical Kitty on a nice rug, George.


----------



## pmsummer

SONGS FOR A TUDOR KING
*Robert Fayrfax - William Cornysh - John Browne - Sherynham - Anonymous*
The Hilliard Ensemble

SAGA Classics


----------



## elgar's ghost

Vaneyes said:


> Klassical Kitty on a nice rug, George.


Squint your eyes and he's almost camouflaged.


----------



## Vaneyes

elgars ghost said:


> Squint your eyes and he's almost camouflaged.


You're right, EG. Now, I'll try it with my glasses.


----------



## padraic




----------



## Lord Lance

*Karajan lovin' - Volume V*

Haydn time - Karajan style:









Symphonies No. 94, 93 and 100 [in that order]


----------



## Blancrocher

Schumann: Fantasiestücke, Waldszenen, etc. (Richter)


----------



## Vasks

George O said:


> Yippee! Did you buy a new new turntable or is it a new used turntable?


Brand new; never used; two day shipping. It can also record my LPs digitally so I can then burn them to discs with my I-tunes.


----------



## Easy Goer

Hector Berlioz - Requiem. Sir Colin Davis, London Symphony Orchestra & Chorus. Ronald Dowd tenor


----------



## George O

Vaneyes said:


> Klassical Kitty on a nice rug, George.





elgars ghost said:


> Squint your eyes and he's almost camouflaged.





Vaneyes said:


> You're right, EG. Now, I'll try it with my glasses.


It's more challenging to find Emma in this one, but it can be done:


----------



## elgar's ghost

George O said:


> It's more challenging to find Emma in this one, but it can be done:


Is there an album there as well somewhere? :lol:


----------



## Sonata

Verdi: I Vespri Siciliani. Levine

The start is a little slow, and I didn't care for all of the ballet music.....but otherwise I quite like it. I think the plot is interesting, and ends on almost a cliffhanger. I've heard people say that Verdi never wrote a bad opera, and this is a case for it. 

Also: Boccherini quintets for strings and keyboard, and Ravel solo piano works from the Complete Ravel Edition.


----------



## George O

elgars ghost said:


> Is there an album there as well somewhere? :lol:


There may possibly be a CD cover under her; I can't remember for sure


----------



## Lord Lance

*Karajan lovin' - Volume VI*









*Symphonies No. 98 and 99*​


----------



## spradlig

Richard Strauss's cello sonata. 

I'm a big Strauss fan, but I wasn't expecting much, since I think it's little-known. But I liked it quite a bit. There was another Strauss work for cello and piano on the same album, and I liked that too. I forgot its title.


----------



## Oskaar

*Slovenija!*

*Slovenic Art Songs & Duets*








[HR][/HR]
*Adamič:*​*Trobentice (Primroses)*
*Uspavanka (Lullaby)**Gerbič:*​*Kam? (Where?)*
*Pojdem na prejo (I'll Watch the Girls Spinning)*
*V noči (In the Night)*
with Marcos Fink (bass-baritone)*Geržinič:*​*Žalostno pismo (Sad Letter)*
*Jesenska pesem (Autumn Song)*
*Mrak Dusk*
*Pomladna radost (Spring Delight)**Ipavec:*​*Pomladni počitek (Spring Rest)*
with Marcos Fink (bass-baritone)
*V noči (In the Night)*
*Divja roža in bršljan (Wild Rose and Ivy)*
*Pomladna noč (Spring Night)*
*Mak žari (Poppy Glows)*
*Božji volek (Ladybird)*
*V spominsko knjigo (In a Memorial Book)*
*Pomladni veter (Spring Breeze)**Jenko:*​*Na tujih tleh (Abroad)*
with Marcos Fink (bass-baritone)*Lajovic:*​*Mesec v izbi (My Fatherland)*
*Kaj bi le gledal (Jamie Come Try Me)*
*Serenada (Serenade)**Mašek, K:*​*Pod oknom (Under the Window)**Pavčič:*​*Dedek samonog (Grandpa Single-Leg)*
*Uspavanka II (Lullaby No. 2)*
*Ciciban*
*Cicifuj**Prelovec:*​*Jesenska noč (Autumn Night)**Škerjanc:*​*Jesenska Pesem (Autumn Song)*
*Vizija (Vision)*
*Večerna impresija (Evening Impression)*
*Počitek pod goro (Moon over Mountain Pass)*
*Pesem (Song)*
*Beli oblaki (White Clouds)*

[HR][/HR]Bernarda Fink (mezzo-soprano), Marcos Fink (bass-baritone), Anthony Spiri (piano)

Presto

Beautiful passionate singing

spotify web


----------



## PeteW

George O said:


> Johann Sebastian Bach (1685-1750): Sonate g-moll für Oboe und Cembalo, BWV 1020
> 
> Robert Schumann (1810-1856): Drei Romanzen für Oboe und Klavier, op 94
> 
> Benjamin Britten (1913-1976): Sechs Metamorphosen für Oboe solo nach Ovid, op 49 (1952)
> 
> Francis Poulenc (1899-1963): Sonate für Oboe und Klavier (1962)
> 
> Hansjörg Schellenberger, oboe
> Rolf Koenen, harpsichord, pian
> 
> on Deutsche Grammophon (West Germany), from 1974
> 
> 5 stars


Now that is my kind of Cat!


----------



## KirbyH

Weston said:


> At work today, so it doesn't really count as a "deep listen."
> 
> *
> Boulez: Rèpons, for 2 pianos, harp, vibes, glock, cimbalon, orchestra, electronics & prepared parakeet*
> Pierre Boulez / Ensemble InterContemporain
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm still astonished that I ever thought this music inaccesible. It just seems to flow naturally and completely holds my interest for three quarters of an hour.
> 
> *
> Tchaikovsky: Francesca da Rimini, Op. 32*
> Carlo Maria Giuliini / Philharmonia Orchestra
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This on the other hand was not appropriate for work. I even found it an annoying hurricane of assault glissandos and drama bombs. No wonder he allegedly held his head while conducting!


Assault glissandos and drama bombs - I shall henceforth describe Tchaikovsky's music in these terms only.


----------



## shadowdancer

Enjoying a lot this one ...


----------



## Oskaar

Greek Flute Music of the 20th and 21st Centuries

View attachment 73109

[HR][/HR]
*Adamis:*​*Melisma, for mezzo-soprano & flute*
with Angelica Cathariou (mezzo-soprano)
*Antoniou:*​*Lament for Michelle*
*Borboudakis:*​*Aeolian Elegy*
*Couroupos:*​*Elégie*
*Ioannidis:*​*Fragmento II*
*Kossona:*​*Diathlassis*
*Koumendakis:*​*Forget me*
*Kounadis:*​*Blues (from the opera Die verhexten Notenstander)*
with Chara Iacovidou (harpsichord)
*Logothetis:*​*Globus, for flute & pre-recorded tape*
*Terzakis:*​*Märchen (2) for flute solo*
*Tsangaris:*​*Ansage*

[HR][/HR]Katrin Zenz (flute)

*Presto*


----------



## Lord Lance

*Karajan lovin' - Volume VII*










Symphonies No. 101 and 102
​


----------



## Eramirez156

*Ahmed Adnan Saygun: Symphony 4 / Violin Concerto / Suite*









* Mirjam Tschopp

Ari Rasilainen
Staatsphilharmonie Rheinland-Pfalz *


----------



## pmsummer

O MAGNUM MYSTERIUM
*Morten Lauridsen*
Chamber Choir of Europe
Nicol Matt - conductor

Hänssler


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Victoria, Lamentations*

This is a lovely recording. The acoustic doesn't cover the voices, and the voices are not too passionate but not too stoic.


----------



## Mahlerian

Prokofiev: Symphony No. 3 in C minor, Symphony No. 5 in B-flat
Boston Symphony Orchestra, cond. Leinsdorf


----------



## Guest

No recorded music today while on my trip to Santa Fe, so I settled for a noon-time recital by pianist Marc-Andre Hamelin! He played Yehudi Wyner's "Toward the Center" and Schubert's D.960 Sonata. Sublime.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Mozart, Concerto No. 9*


----------



## Sonata

shadowdancer said:


> Enjoying a lot this one ...
> View attachment 73108


Brahms violin sonatas are fantastic


----------



## Eramirez156

*Cesar Franck*
*Symphony in D Minor*









*Chicago Symphony Orchestra
Pierre Monteux *

_Recorded January 7, 1961_


----------



## Chipomarc

Back to more elegant and refined sounds after spending some time with those crass and ill-bred Stravinsky and Mahler chaps.


----------



## pmsummer

elgars ghost said:


> Is there an album there as well somewhere? :lol:


I think I see the original marbled version of Dave Mason's 'Alone Together' there someplace.


----------



## pmsummer

*Door No. 1 or Door No. 2?*










NUOVE MUSICHE
*G. G. Kapsberger, D. Pelligrini, A. Piccinini, L. de Narvarez, G. Frescobaldi, B. Gianoncelli*
Ensemble Kapsberger
Rolf Lislevand - lute, arrangements, director

ECM New Series


----------



## George O

I'll pick Door No. 2, thank you.


----------



## bejart

Giuseppe Maria Cambini (1745-1825): Sinfonia in E Minor

Luigi Mangiocavallo conducting the Academia Montis Regalis


----------



## KirbyH

As I finished reading book 4 of "The Expanse" and wait for my Windows 10 update to finish downloading...





















I'll confess, I've not heard that much Weber. Of course I've known the tripartite of Oberon/Freischutz/Euryanthe as overtures for years now, but not much beyond that. (And the former two as operas, courtesy of Kubelik and Kleiber) Weber was proto-everything, and if I'm listening closely enough I hear dashes of Rossini in the earlier stuff - but by the end, Weber's his own man, and Jarvi and his Philharmonia forces make a grand noise of it. I shall never need another collection of this music.

I love Joyce DiDonato. I wish her all the luck in the world and hope she gets to sing everything she wants to. That being said, I adore Stella di Napoli. I've never heard of the majority of these composers, but listening to her sing Carafa makes me want a whole recording of Le Nozze di Lammermoor. Ten stars, at least.

And everyone knows these readings of the Rachy piano concerti, the 3rd and 4th being the ones I am enjoying currently. Again, I don't exactly feel compelled to go out and buy another batch of these works; Messrs. Previn and Ashkenazy are so perfectly in sync that I can't help but feel this is the cream of cream here. Decca's positively huge sonics are a boon as well; the LSO sounds magnificent, and everyone's having a rip-snorting good time. (And that trombone gliss at the end of the 4th is just too good.)


----------



## pmsummer

UTOPIA TRIUMPHANS
_The Great Polyphony of the Renaissance_
*Thomas Tallis, Costanzo Porta, Josquin Desprez, Johannes Ockeghem, Pierre de Manchicourt, Giovanni Gabrieli, Allesandro Striggio*
Huelgas Ensemble
Paul Van Nevel - director

Sony Vivarte


----------



## Balthazar

*Schumann ~ Violin Sonata No. 1, Op. 105.* Carolin Widmann on violin with Dénes Várjon on piano.

*Schubert ~ Impromptus, Op. 90.* Alfred Brendel at the piano.

*Brahms ~ Piano Trio No. 1, Op. 8.* Nicholas Angelich on piano, the _frères_ Capuçon on strings.


----------



## bejart

Haydn: Variations in F Minor

Mikhail Pletnev, piano


----------



## Blancrocher

Rebecca Saunders - Vermillion


----------



## Lord Lance

*Karajan lovin' - Volume VIII*









Symphonies No. 103 and 104​


----------



## opus55

Balthazar said:


> *Schumann ~ Violin Sonata No. 1, Op. 105.* Carolin Widmann on violin with Dénes Várjon on piano.
> 
> *Schubert ~ Impromptus, Op. 90.* Alfred Brendel at the piano.
> 
> *Brahms ~ Piano Trio No. 1, Op. 8.* Nicholas Angelich on piano, the _frères_ Capuçon on strings.


Excellent choices there. Widmann is amazing in that recording. The other two are also among my favorites.


----------



## Pugg

HAYDN Sonata, Hob.XVI:44
CHOPIN Ballade No.3
DEBUSSY Préludes, Book 1, Nos.2, 3, 5
PROKOFIEV Sonata No.8


----------



## brotagonist

I am hearing this piece for the first time ever (by a composer I really only discovered about two years ago, since I had never gotten into the single LP I used to have back in the '70s):

Franz Liszt Totentanz für Klavier und Orchester
Valentina Lisitsa (I want to spell her name with sz )
John Axelrod/OSN RAI

Look at her play: devilish!


----------



## Becca

Lennox Berkeley - Divertimento in B flat (1943) & Symphony #1 (1936-40)
London Philharmonic conducted by the composer

I first got to know the Divertimento about 35 years ago via an LP with Igor Buketoff conducting the RPO. On the basis of this composer-conducted version, I would say that Berkeley is a better composer than conductor! Having said that, it is still an enjoyable work. This is probably only the second time that I have listened to the symphony and I would describe it as pleasant and somewhat similar to E.J. Moeran.

After the fact ... I would describe it as closer to the world of Walton's shorter pieces. His _Partita_ is currently playing and I can detect similarities in style.


----------



## Tedski

*Szymanowski/Rattle*

Picked up 4 CDs, last week, of Simon Rattle, with the CBSO, conducting Szymanowski. 1st up, this evening, is _Krol Roger_, and the Symphony Nr 4 (Sinfonia Concertante).


----------



## ProudSquire

*Beethoven*

Piano Trio in B-flat major, Op. 97, "Archduke"

Beaux Arts Trio


----------



## Pugg

Sibelius: Symphony No. 5 in E-Flat Major, Op. 82
Sibelius: Pohjola's Daughter, Op. 49


----------



## EDaddy

Becca said:


> Lennox Berkeley - Divertimento in B flat (1943) & Symphony #1 (1936-40)
> London Philharmonic conducted by the composer
> 
> I first got to know the Divertimento about 35 years ago via an LP with Igor Buketoff conducting the RPO. On the basis of this composer-conducted version, I would say that Berkeley is a better composer than conductor! Having said that, it is still an enjoyable work. This is probably only the second time that I have listened to the symphony and I would describe it as pleasant and somewhat similar to E.J. Moeran.
> 
> After the fact ... I would describe it as closer to the world of Walton's shorter pieces. His _Partita_ is currently playing and I can detect similarities in style.
> 
> View attachment 73122


What exactly _is_ a Divertimento? It never really occurred to me before now but I could use a little tutorship on this one. Anyone? Becca, Mahlerian, Woodduck? Anyone?


----------



## Becca

It is one of those Humpty Dumpty words which means whatever the composer wanted it to mean  Generally it is a rather lighter work, usually (but not always) for a smaller orchestra, generally in multiple movements. The term comes from diversion, musical entertainment for social functions. I couldn't tell you why but it seems to have been a rather popular form in the first half of the 20th century. Perhaps the best known is Stravinsky's Divertimento from his Tchaikovskian ballet _Le Baiser de la Fee_, which is essentially a suite from the ballet. Some composers used the terms divertimento and sinfonietta somewhat interchangeably.


----------



## hombre777

Mozart Piano Concerto No.9 in E flat Major K. 271 "Jeunehomme"
Mozart Piano Concerto No. 17 in G, K. 453


----------



## Tedski

brotagonist said:


> I am hearing this piece for the first time ever (by a composer I really only discovered about two years ago, since I had never gotten into the single LP I used to have back in the '70s):
> 
> Franz Liszt Totentanz für Klavier und Orchester
> Valentina Lisitsa (I want to spell her name with sz )
> John Axelrod/OSN RAI
> 
> Look at her play: devilish!











I posted that same video on another thread, earlier today. That is one of my favorite pieces, and Lisitsa does an amazing job. She takes the fast sections faster than any other performer I've heard, and it is fun watching her fingers fly across the keysboard.

And have you read her bio? She launched her career off of her YouTube channel.

(sz would be for a Hungarian name. She is Ukrainian.)


----------



## TurnaboutVox

Continuing a theme:

*Beethoven
Piano Sonata No. 27 in E minor, Op. 90*
Alfred Brendel [TurnaboutVox, 1964]

*String Quartet No. 11 in F minor, Op. 95*
Endellion Quartet [Warner Classics, 2009]


----------



## Pugg

*Rigoletto *1945
_Warren - Sayao - Bjorling - Lipton - Cordon_
Cesare Sodero


----------



## EDaddy

Becca said:


> It is one of those Humpty Dumpty words which means whatever the composer wanted it to mean  Generally it is a rather lighter work, usually (but not always) for a smaller orchestra, generally in multiple movements. The term comes from diversion, musical entertainment for social functions. I couldn't tell you why but it seems to have been a rather popular form in the first half of the 20th century. Perhaps the best known is Stravinsky's Divertimento from his Tchaikovskian ballet _Le Baiser de la Fee_, which is essentially a suite from the ballet. Some composers used the terms divertimento and sinfonietta somewhat interchangeably.


Well thank you, Miss Becca! I had a feeling you'd come through with a thoughtful and informed explanation. Humpty Dumpty and I go way back!


----------



## EDaddy

http://postimage.org/

Burning the midnight lamp well past midnight tonight... as in 2:30AM past midnight. Got a work deadline to meet in the marnin.

Tartini's Concerto For Violin And Orchestra in A Minor "A Lunardo Venier" is mesmerizing... perhaps a bit too mesmerizing for this late hour, but somehow working nevertheless.

Ooh I'm so ready for


----------



## Oskaar

The Adaskin Collection, Vol. 2








[HR][/HR]
*Adaskin:*​*Vocalise No. 2 'In 5/4 Time'*
Tsuyoshi Tsutsumi (cello)
*Piano Sonata*
Ewa Stojek-Lupin (piano)
*Sonatine Baroque*
Andrew Dawes (violin)
*Rondalee*
Ewa Stojek-Lupin (piano)
*Eskimo Melodies*
Ewa Stojek-Lupin (piano)
*Etude No. 1*
Ewa Stojek-Lupin (piano)
*Vocalise No. 1*
Pat Kostek (clarinet)
*Gretchen*
Ewa Stojek-Lupin (piano)

*Presto

Spotify web





*


----------



## elgar's ghost

Shostakovich - after taking in the all symphonies, concerti and ballets recently I'm now enjoying a round-up of some of Shostakovich's various other orchestral works including:

Chamber symphonies (arr. Barshai after String Quartets nos. 8 & 10) ops. 110B & 118A
Suite on Finnish Themes op. 56A
Music from the stage revue "Hypothetically Murdered" op. 31A
Jazz Suites nos. 1 & 2 ops. 38B & 50B
Symphonic Poem "The Execution of Stepan Razin" op. 119
Symphonic Poem "October" op. 131


----------



## Blancrocher

Mahler: Symphonies 1 & 2, Lieder Eines Fahrenden Gesellen (Walter)


----------



## Oskaar

*American Classics - Bruce Adolphe*









[HR][/HR]
*Adolphe, B:*​*Ladino Songs of Love and Suffering*
Lucy Shelton (soprano), Eliot Fisk (guitar), David Jolley (french horn)
*Mikhoels the Wise (excerpt)*
Erie Mills (soprano). Nathaniel Watson (baritone)
Seattle Symphony Orchestra, Gerard Schwarz
*Out of the Whirlwind*
John Aler (tenor), Phyllis Pancella (mezzo-soprano)
College-Conservatory of Music Wind Symphony, Rodney Winther
[HR][/HR]

Naxos American Classics Milken Archive - 8559413

Presto

Spotify web




​


----------



## MoatsArt

Back when lutes were considered "old fashioned"....

Bach was so retro.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mendelssohn*: Sextet, op.110; *Borodin*: Quintet in C minor; Berwald Septet

WIENER OKTETT / Walter Panhoffer (piano) (1968)


----------



## Jeff W

*In which Jeff listens to an assortment*

Good morning TC from bright and sunny Albany! Listened to an assortment of different music last night and this morning.









To start, I listened to Charles Dutoit conduct the Montreal Symphony Orchestra in Mussorgsky's 'Night on Bald Mountain' (the Rimsky-Korsakov orchestration according to the track notes) and Ravel's orchestration of 'Pictures at an Exhibition'. Very fine performance of 'Pictures' but not my favorite. That honor goes to Reiner with the Chicago SO.









Gave a re-listen to the Shostakovich Cello Concertos, this time with Heinrich Schiff playing the solo cello and Maxim Shostakovich (the composer's son!) conducting the Symphonie-Orchester des Bayerischen Rundfunks. This one came with 100% less coughing!









To finish off, I'm giving a listen to the Opus 76 String Quartets by Joseph Haydn with the Festetics Quartet playing. Haydn always puts me in a good mood!


----------



## bejart

Arcangelo Corelli (1653-1713): Trio Sonata in A Minor, Op.4, No.5

The Purcell Quartet: Catherine Mackintosh and Catherine Weiss, violins -- Richard Boothby, cello -- Robert Woolley, harpsichord -- Jakob Lindberg, theorbo


----------



## Pugg

​
*Haydn: String Quartets . Op.76 No 2-3-4
*
_Alban Berg Quartett_


----------



## MrTortoise

Guillaume Dufay
Missa L'homme arme

Oxford Camerata
Jeremy Summerly, cond.


----------



## shadowdancer

Keeping the Brahms vibe. 
A great one from, imho, one of the best conductors of 20th century.


----------



## Vasks

_Only 6 more days until vacation travel begins. I've decided to listen to some long-ish pieces until then, so for today:_


----------



## Pugg

​*Rossini; arias *
_Lucia Valentini -Terrani_


----------



## Orfeo

*Alexander Dargomyzhsky*
Opera in four acts after Pushkin "Rusalka."
-Evelina Dobraceva, Atutjun Kotchinian, Vsevolod Grivnov, et al. 
-The WDR Radio Orchestra and Chorus of Colonge/Mikhail Jurowski.

*Georgi Catoire*
Violin Sonatas I & II, Elegy for Violin & Piano, Romanze.
-Laurent Albrecht Breuinger, violin.
-Anna Zassimova, piano.

*Levko Revutsky*
Symphony no. II, op. 12 (1927, rev. 1970).
-The Ukrainian SSR Symphony Orchestra/Nathan Rakhlin.

*Vladimir Sokalsky*
Symphony in G minor (1892).
-The Ukrainian SSR Symphony Orchestra/Nathan Rakhlin.


----------



## Oskaar

Paganini: Caprices for solo violin, Op. 1 Nos. 1-24 (complete)[HR][/HR]James Ehnes (violin)









James Ehnes revisits the most demanding work in the violin repertoire, and delivers an astonishing new interpretation, focusing on the lyrical rather than the pyrotechnics in the Caprices - though there is ample virtuosity on display here! These works have never been exceeded in the challenges they present for the performer, and as such are the ultimate studies for solo violin. Upon hearing Paganini play the Caprices for the first time, Liszt had serious doubts about his own abilities as a composer. In contrast, they inspired Schumann to abandon his chosen career as a writer, and take up composition.
_" a masterclass in how to transform virtuosic acrobatics into sensitive 'scenes' for the violin, each one telling its own little story."_ Salzburger Nachrichten after Salzburg Festival performance 2009
Insightful booklet essay by Ehnes on the composer and the music.

_"…Ehnes has returned to these coruscating 'finger-breakers' (as Ricci once described them), playing with the same glowing tonal finesse as before, but with a new lyrical intensity… Beguilingly played and expertly engineered, this deserves a place on anyone's shortlist of the Caprices."_ BBC Music Magazine, December 2009
_"Ehnes has recorded the Caprices before, in 1995, at the age of 19. Since then his view of the music hasn't changed a great deal… There's the same daring, bold approach, relying on exceptional technique to deliver an inner vision of each piece… what has changed is that Ehnes's technique has got even better, the intonation more precise, the bow control more sensitive. And the new recording adds an extra degree of clarity so that the playing makes a more vivid impact. Even a solitary listener will feel the desire to applaud the Presto section of No 11, with its jaunty rhythms and extraordinary leaps, or the quick staccato scales at the end of No 21."_ Gramophone Magazine, January 2010

presto

spotify web





​


----------



## Pugg

​_Tenor aria's ;_
*Carlo Bergonzi *


----------



## pmsummer

VOCI
_(Folk Songs II)_
NATURALE
*Luciano Berio*
Radio Symphonieorchester Wien
Dennis Russell Davies - conductor
Kim Kashkashian - viola
Robyn Schulkowsky - percussion

ECM New Series


----------



## Musicophile

pmsummer said:


> VOCI
> _(Folk Songs II)_
> NATURALE
> *Luciano Berio*
> Radio Symphonieorchester Wien
> Dennis Russell Davies - conductor
> Kim Kashkashian - viola
> Robyn Schulkowsky - percussion
> 
> ECM New Series


Every time I see her name I automatically read Kim Kardashian.

How sad to have a similar name to a reality TV super star.

If only the other Kim would have any similar qualities to this great musician.


----------



## Easy Goer

Brahms String Quartets & Dvorak American Quartet. The Amadeus Quartet


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Haydn, Symphonies Nos. 17 and 18*


----------



## Sonata

Pugg said:


> ​_Tenor aria's ;_
> *Carlo Bergonzi *


Nice choice! Great tenor! I'm listening to him right now in fact in Solti's Don Carlo:tiphat:


----------



## pmsummer

AT THE SIGN OF THE CRUMHORN
_Amourus songs in our Netherlandish tongue, composed by divers composers, very pleasing to sing and play on all musical instruments, printed in Antwerp by Tielman Susato, residing at the sign of the Crumhorn_
*Tielman Susato*
Convivium Musicum Gothenburgense
Sven Berger - director
Andreas Edlund - organ

Naxos


----------



## brotagonist

I am listening to a new piece by a composer that is new to me:

Sergei Prokofiev Alexander Nevski
Podles, González/Barcelona

It's true: Prokofiev is a new discovery for me :tiphat: I had a copy of Peter and the Wolf since the '70s and, on the merit of it, never bothered to hear any other Prokofiev until about 3 years ago. Once I made the discovery, that a composer who had literally been under my thumb for decades had written so much music that strongly appeals to me, I explored everything I could find. I became so infatuated that I bought 16 discs worth (so far) of pieces I'd never heard before. In such a short time, I barely know any of them, but now I have the discoveries "in my pocket," so they won't get lost in the shuffle and I am sure to give them sufficient attention to be able to say, one day, that I am genuinely familiar with them.


----------



## Guest

There seems a gastronomic thread developing at TC so...

For a starter, I had a Romitelli (Dead City Radio).....

Followed by a main course of Yoshimatsu's 5th Symphony.

Tasty!


----------



## EDaddy

http://postimage.org/app.php

Tartini: Concerto Grosso No. 5 In C Major

I enjoyed this so much in the red-eye, wee hours of the morning before crashing last night that I am spinning it again. Who was this Tartini fella? I _really_ like his music... sounds like the musical love child of Bach and Vivaldi.


----------



## Mahlerian

Sampling a new release:

Shostakovich: Symphony No. 10 in E minor
Boston Symphony Orchestra, cond. Nelsons









The first major-label recording from the BSO in a little while now, and the first in a series of Shostakovich's "War" symphonies from this pairing. I don't feel I'm qualified to judge how good of a performance this is.


----------



## Dr Johnson

Bought for £1.00 in a charity shop I might add.


----------



## brotagonist

I just put on an excerpt from a piece I have never previously heard by a composer that is new to me:

Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart Requiem
[no performers indicated; movement/section not indicated]

Exquisite!  Masses and requiems don't typically attract me.

Yes, Mozart is a new discovery  I have had a recording of Eine Kleine Nachtmusik since my teens that I played incessantly for years. I think I might have had recordings of the Clarinet Concerto and the Concerto for Flute and Harp, too. That's about it. That was my experience of Mozart until about 4 years ago, when I decided that I really ought to expand my collection by adding solo, chamber and more orchestral works. I now have 35 discs of Mozart. Gah!  I wonder if I will succeed in knowing them in a decade? Two?


----------



## Dr Johnson

brotagonist said:


> I just put on an excerpt from a piece I have never previously heard by a composer that is new to me:
> 
> Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart Requiem
> [no performers indicated; movement/section not indicated]
> 
> Exquisite!  Masses and requiems don't typically attract me.
> 
> Yes, Mozart is a new discovery  I have had a recording of Eine Kleine Nachtmusik since my teens that I played incessantly for years. I think I might have had recordings of the Clarinet Concerto and the Concerto for Flute and Harp, too. That's about it. That was my experience of Mozart until about 4 years ago, when I decided that I really ought to expand my collection by adding solo, chamber and more orchestral works. I now have 35 discs of Mozart. Gah!  I wonder if I will succeed in knowing them in a decade? Two?


One of the works that led me into Classical Music! (in this version, on pre-recorded cassette!)


----------



## brotagonist

Dr Johnson said:


> One of the works that led me into Classical Music! (in this version, on pre-recorded cassette!)


My Kleine Nachtmusik was a DG pre-recorded cassette, too


----------



## EDaddy

http://postimage.org/

A lovely reading of D's 6th.


----------



## OldFashionedGirl

_On Spotify:_







*Beethoven *- Symphony no.3. Hungarian State Orchestra. Conducted by Ferencsik.


----------



## schigolch




----------



## elgar's ghost

Shostakovich Film Music part I:

New Babylon op. 18 (1929). Reconstruction of the complete original score for what was Shostakovich's first movie commission. The plot for this silent movie is set against a backdrop of the events of the Paris Commune in 1871, especially the lives of a soldier and his girlfriend who find themselves separated by the barricades. Despite the serious nature of the plot the music nevertheless contains some of the spikiness and _grotesquerie_ which characterised Shostakovich's work for the stage at that time.

Alone op. 26 (1931). Reconstruction of complete original score. An urbane young teacher from Leningrad called Kuzmina takes up an assignment in a remote Asiatic area of the Soviet Union. The film focuses on the obstacles and non-cooperation she has to face from within an insular and uneducated Shamanist society, whose tribal tradition has still to come to terms not just with the principles of Collectivisation but also Soviet politics in general. The music features a trombone glissando - a device that would help get the composer into trouble a few years later for its sexual connotations in the Lady Macbeth opera. Here, it is used to depict the loud snoring of the Chairman of the local Soviet.


----------



## Blancrocher

Delius: Orchestral Works (Beecham)


----------



## Polyphemus

Got a present of this from No 2 Son, I have no idea how he selected it (he has no interest in Dad's 'racket') but boy did he pick a winner.

Among a field of superb Mahler 2's this goes right to the top of the pile in my opinion. 
Everyone concerned is on top form and under the control of that master Mahlerian, Haitink. The sound on this disc is superb. I could wax lyrical at length but will desist.
Suffice it to say if you are in the market for a Mahler 2 then take my word for it you will not regret buying this.


----------



## Lord Lance

*Rattle lovin' - Volume VI*

Ibert's Divertissement


----------



## Eramirez156

*Michael Tippett*
*Symphony no. 1 / Suite for the Birthday of Prince Charles*

*London Symphony Orchestra
Colin Davis*

One of my finds last week at _Newberry Library' s_ used book sale.


----------



## Mahlerian

Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 2 in F-sharp minor
New Vienna Quartet, Evelyn Lear









(My first post on page 666, for those who are convinced Schoenberg is the antichrist...)


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Tartini, The Devil's Trill 
*

Sympathy for the Devil on Page 666.


----------



## D Smith

Liszt: Mephisto Waltz. Jorge Bolet!


----------



## cwarchc

Alina Ibragimova playing Bach on the BBC3 radio proms


----------



## D Smith

Sorry, couldn't resist! 

Berlioz: Symphony Fantastique. Colin Davis/RCO.


----------



## Jeff W

*In which Jeff starts the Saturday Symphony early*

Starting out Saturday Symphony listening early!









Robert Schumann's Symphony No. 1 'Spring' (the featured symphony this week) and No. 2. Herbert von Karajan conducts the Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

*Beethoven, Haydn, Mozart: Songs*

*Josef Haydn*
She never told her love, Hob.XXVIa:34
Hark! what I tell to thee (The Spirit Song), Hob.XXVIa:41
Antwort auf die Frage eines Mädchens, Hob.XXVIa:46

*W.A. Mozart*
Das Veilchen, K.476
Abendempfindung, K.523
Kantate: Die ihr des unermesslichen Weltalls, K.619

*Ludwig van Beethoven*
Mailied No.4, Op.52
Neue Liebe, neues Leben, Op. 75 no. 2
Aus Goethes Faust, Op.75 no. 3
Adelaide, Op. 46
Selbstgespräch WoO 114
Resignation, WoO 149
An die Hoffnung, Op. 94
An die ferne Geliebte, Op. 98
Abendlied unter'm gestirnten Himmel, WoO 150
*Mark Padmore (tenor), Kristian Bezuidenhout (fortepiano)* [Harmonia Mundi, 2015]

S'pretty good, this. My idea was to listen to the 'transitional period' Beethoven songs, Op. 94 and 98, but I listened to the whole disc. Actually An die ferne Geliebte is terrific here.


----------



## EDaddy

http://postimage.org/

Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 Angel of Light"
On a recommendation by Dr. J. :tiphat:

Pretty advanced stuff. A bit on the fringe in places for my taste but there is an otherworldly flavor that is strangely appealing. Going to have to take some time with this one but I suspect it might become a creeper.

I definitely don't think the title fits the music, unless this particular "angel of light" has a bad case of hemorrhoids.


----------



## MrTortoise

D Smith said:


> Liszt: Mephisto Waltz. Jorge Bolet!


The Devil is getting his due! :devil:


----------



## MrTortoise

Gustav Mahler
Symphony No. 6 in a minor 'Tragic'

Netherlands Philharmonic Orchestra
Hartmut Haenchen, cond.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

> Originally posted by *Mahlerian*
> Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 2 in F-sharp minor
> New Vienna Quartet, Evelyn Lear
> (My first post on page 666, for those who are convinced Schoenberg is the antichrist...)





> Originally posted by *Arnold Schoenberg*
> "Beg to report, sir, yes. Nobody wanted to be, someone had to be, so I let it be me."


Just for page 666:

*
Liszt
Mephisto Waltzes No. 1 (Der Tanz in der Dorfschenke), S.514a; 
No. 2, S.515
No. 3, S.216
Bagatelle sans tonalite *(which as you all know was once labelled 'Fourth Mephisto Waltz')* S. 216a
Mephinsto Waltz No. 4, S.696 *
Leslie Howard [Hyperion, 1986]


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1964, 1960.

View attachment 73159


----------



## George O

brotagonist said:


> I am listening to a new piece by a composer that is new to me:
> 
> Sergei Prokofiev Alexander Nevski
> Podles, González/Barcelona
> 
> It's true: Prokofiev is a new discovery for me :tiphat: I had a copy of Peter and the Wolf since the '70s and, on the merit of it, never bothered to hear any other Prokofiev until about 3 years ago. Once I made the discovery, that a composer who had literally been under my thumb for decades had written so much music that strongly appeals to me, I explored everything I could find. I became so infatuated that I bought 16 discs worth (so far) of pieces I'd never heard before. In such a short time, I barely know any of them, but now I have the discoveries "in my pocket," so they won't get lost in the shuffle and I am sure to give them sufficient attention to be able to say, one day, that I am genuinely familiar with them.


Maybe someday you'll like Prokofiev as much as my brother does:


----------



## Vaneyes

For* Liszt* death day (1886).


----------



## Vronsky

*Witold Lutoslawski -- Symphony No.4*

Witold Lutoslawski, Polish National Radio Symphony Orchestra, Antoni Wit (Conductor) -- Symphony No.4

via YouTube:


----------



## George O

Guillaume Lekeu (1870-1894) (died of typhoid the day after he turned 24)

Quartet for Piano and Strings (unfinished)

Members of the Baker String Quartet:
Israel Baker, violin
Alexander Neiman, viola
Armond Kaproff, cello
Natalie Ryshna, piano

Cello Sonata (3rd movement)

William Van Den Berg, cello
Vernon Duke, piano

Poèmes (Three Songs)

Kay McCracken, soprano
Vernon Duke, piano

on the Society for Forgotten Music (Los Angeles), from 1960


----------



## Weston

Musicophile said:


> Every time I see her name I automatically read Kim Kardashian.
> 
> How sad to have a similar name to a reality TV super star.
> 
> If only the other Kim would have any similar qualities to this great musician.


One of the nicer things about getting older is becoming blissfully un-hip and losing pop culture knowledge. Of course I can't avoid having heard the name, but would you believe I don't have the faintest idea who this Kim Kardashian is or what she looks like? The geek in me thinks of a Star Trek alien race when I hear the name.


----------



## MrTortoise

Dmitri Shostakovich
Symphony No. 5

Vienna Philharmonic
Georg Solti, cond.


----------



## padraic

Vaneyes said:


> Recorded 1964, 1960.
> 
> View attachment 73159


How's that Barbirolli 9th?


----------



## Weston

oskaar said:


> *American Classics - Bruce Adolphe*
> 
> View attachment 73127
> 
> 
> [HR][/HR]
> *Adolphe, B:*​*Ladino Songs of Love and Suffering*
> Lucy Shelton (soprano), Eliot Fisk (guitar), David Jolley (french horn)
> *Mikhoels the Wise (excerpt)*
> Erie Mills (soprano). Nathaniel Watson (baritone)
> Seattle Symphony Orchestra, Gerard Schwarz
> *Out of the Whirlwind*
> John Aler (tenor), Phyllis Pancella (mezzo-soprano)
> College-Conservatory of Music Wind Symphony, Rodney Winther
> [HR][/HR]
> 
> Naxos American Classics Milken Archive - 8559413
> 
> Presto
> 
> Spotify web
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​


I'm familiar with Bruce Adolphe through his Piano Puzzler series. I've always been curious about his own compositions, but I don't know if I would get into songs. You post a lot of stuff I've never heard of. How do you find it on Spotify?


----------



## Blancrocher

Hans Abrahamsen - "Let Me Tell You," for soprano and orchestra (Barbara Hannigan/Andris Nelsons)


----------



## Becca

padraic said:


> How's that Barbirolli 9th?


I could sing its praises but perhaps it's better coming from Tony Duggan's comparative review of all the Mahler 9ths at that time (early 2000s)....



> In 1963 Sir John Barbirolli made an appearance in Berlin with the Philharmonic that has gone into legend. He conducted them in Mahler's Ninth and virtually re-introduced a composer who was not greatly liked by the city or the orchestra. They immediately asked if they could record the work with him and, even though under contract to Deutsche Grammophon, were released to EMI for sessions in January 1964.
> ...
> I maintain only a passionate man who has seen life could conduct the Ninth like Barbirolli does and that the first movement in his recording is so great because it seems utterly complete, a cross section of everything the music contains. Others may scale heights and depths with more reach but no one, I believe, holds everything in such near-perfect balance.


----------



## Weston

*A Trio of Actual Trios this time*

*
Beethoven: Piano Trio, Op. 1, No. 1*
Stuttgart Piano Trio










Pure Beethoven from the get go.

This album has a pronounced stereo image. The piano is in the middle, the violin in my left ear, the cello on the right. Where did they place the mics for this? Did they have the performers in different booths? I'm betting it's a post recording production technique. No matter. I'm far from a purist. It sounds great.

I love the fourth "cuckoo" movement. Of course that's very Haydnesque, but it also sounds like instant carpel tunnel syndrome for all three players. Beethoven takes no prisoners be it either the players or the audience. Woot!

What could possibly follow that? Nothing with as much impact, but the night is young.

*Chaminade: Piano Trio No. 1 in G minor, Op. 11 *
Tzigane Piano Trio










This is not without its charms after the pyrotechnics of the Beethoven. It has a more relaxed legato delivery, but in some ways I get the same impression of notes cascading and swirling around me. I enjoyed Chaminade for several years before I was even aware of her gender. I thought Cecile was just one of those feminine sounding names like Camille Saint-Saens! I certainly enjoy her music more than I do Saint-Saens. I'd like to collect a lot more of her work.

*Brahms: Piano Trio No. 1 in B major, Op. 8*
Beaux Arts Trio









My attention began to wane and wander during this, sadly. I was reading this thread. I'm sure it's a better work than my perception of it. I'm usually pretty exhausted by Friday evening, so ol' Brahms is just another lullaby tonight. Maybe next time . . .


----------



## Eramirez156

*J.S. Bach*
*Cello Suites*

*Daniil Shafran*
_Даниил Борисович Шафран_


----------



## KirbyH

Since everyone else is listening to Shostakovich I decided to hop on the bandwagon:















I took in Janacek's Sinfonietta on my way home from work today. I've owned this reading (courtesy of my university's music library) and for whatever reason, just hadn't listened to it before today. Needless to say, the Vienna Phil sounds very dignified when playing Janacek; I have yet to make it through a whole opera but I love the Sinfonietta to a fair extent.

I need not say much about this Shosti 11; Mr. Haitink and his RCO forces do a very credible job of making this symphony sound like more than picture music. (not that I cared much to begin with, I love this stuff, especially that big bass clarinet solo towards the end of the 4th movement. Of course if I didn't, I'd have to give up my card as a member of the Bass Clarinet Club.)

That's a thing that exists, right?


----------



## Pugg

​*Mozart ; piano concerto's 17 &18*
_Murray Perahia _


----------



## Becca

Time to put my CD player where my mouth is  (see post above)

Mahler Symphony #9 - Berlin Philharmonic / Sir John Barbirolli (1964)

I will admit this symphony is not one of my favourites of the Mahler canon so it is some time since I last listened to it but that might change after tonight. I can't explain why, perhaps my mood on a Friday evening, but I am really enjoying this. I can certainly see why the BPO, which prior to this had rarely played Mahler, specifically asked to record this work with Barbirolli. One interesting note, Barbirolli insisted recording the last movement first so "they would know what they were aiming at." It was also recorded at night because "such music should not be played in the daylight."


----------



## KenOC

This 1959 Shostakovich 5th was mentioned here the other day, so I bought a used CD for a couple of bucks. My comment: Smokin'!


----------



## brotagonist

I'm going to have to get some of those Bernstein albums some day  I'm not sure if I have ever even listened to one on YT 

In the meantime, I am listening to:









Debussy Mélodies Souzay

Quite marvellous stuff  I am so used to hearing German, that this keeps me a bit on edge-I need to pay more attention. It's worth it!


----------



## Heliogabo

*Messiaen*
_Catalogue d' oiseaux
Livre Premier_
Anatol Ugoski










_Quatuor pour la fin du temps_
Erich Gruenberg
Gervase de Peyer
William Pleeth
Michel Béroff










*Stravinsky*
_Le sacré du printemps_
Israel Philarmonic Orchestra
Leonard Bernstein


----------



## Pugg

​
*Liszt*: recital

Hexameron - Grands variations de bravura sur la Marche des Puritains de Bellini; Polonaise Nr. 1; Trauerwalzer-Variationen nach Franz Schubert; Ballade Nr. 2; Adelaide nach Beethoven; Valse-Impromptu; Präludium & Fuge nach Bach (BWV 545)

_Joseph Moog _


----------



## Tedski

Jerome Lowenthal, piano
Sergiu Comissiona/London Symphony Orchestra
Tchaikvsky: Piano Concerto Nr 1 (Original Version, with arpeggiated opening chords)
Tchaikovsky: Concert Fantasy (First Complete Recording)








EMI Classics Karajan Edition - The Vienna Years
Herbert von Karajan/Vienna Philharmonic
Johann Strauss Sr: Spharenklange-Walzer Op 235
Johann Strauss Jr: Die Fledermaus Ovt. and 7 other pieces


----------



## ArtMusic




----------



## Balthazar

*Schumann ~ Violin Sonatas No. 2 (Op. 121) and No. 3 (WoO 27).* As opus55 notes upthread, Carolin Widmann's performance on the violin is wonderful. And she is well-matched with Dénes Várjon at the piano.

*Puccini ~ Manon Lescaut.* Webcast from the Bayerische Staatsoper with Kristine Opolais and Jonas Kaufmann, Alain Altinoglu conducting. Lovely production.


----------



## Pugg

​
Schubert; *symphonies 5&8*
_W.P . Sir George Solti_


----------



## Haydn man

For this weeks Saturday Symphony
Number 1 and followed by Number 4 
Warm lush sound generally quick tempi but if pushed I would still recommend Gardiner


----------



## tortkis

Berio: Folk Songs / Sequenza VI for viola / Les Mots sont allés... for cello; Boulez: Dérive (Arts)








Luisa Castellani (soprano)
Sabrina Giuliani (viola)
Vittorio Ceccanti (cello)
Contempoartensemble / Mauro Ceccanti

Folk Songs is a wonderful collection of music from USA, Armenia, France, Italy, and Azerbaijan, arranged by Berio. Castellani's singing is excellent (I prefer it to most of the other recordings I sampled).


----------



## Lord Lance

*Rattle lovin' - Volume VII*

Three rounds of applause for the Rattler!

Ades' Asyla

Haas' Dark Dreams

Asyla is wonderful and so very colorful! The array of instruments employed are boggling and inventive.

Dark Dreams felt very ambiguous. But, that may have been the intention. Much like Asyla, a plethora of instruments - new and old - are employed. Haas looks promising.


----------



## lovetheclassics

Slow but very intense interpretations of Satie:


----------



## Oskaar

Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1 & Cello Sonata








[HR][/HR]
*Shostakovich:*​*Cello Concerto No. 1 in E flat major, Op. 107*
BBC National Orchestra of Wales, Pascal Rophé
*Cello Sonata in D minor, Op. 40*
Pascal Amoyel (piano)
*Moderato in A minor for cello & piano*
Pascal Amoyel (piano)

[HR][/HR]Emmanuelle Bertrand (cello)

Presto

Brilliant

spotify web


----------



## Oskaar

The Adaskin Collection, Vol. 2








[HR][/HR]
*Adaskin:*​*Vocalise No. 2 'In 5/4 Time'*
Tsuyoshi Tsutsumi (cello)
*Piano Sonata*
Ewa Stojek-Lupin (piano)
*Sonatine Baroque*
Andrew Dawes (violin)
*Rondalee*
Ewa Stojek-Lupin (piano)
*Eskimo Melodies*
Ewa Stojek-Lupin (piano)
*Etude No. 1*
Ewa Stojek-Lupin (piano)
*Vocalise No. 1*
Pat Kostek (clarinet)
*Gretchen*
Ewa Stojek-Lupin (piano)


presto

spotify web


----------



## Lord Lance

*Haitink lovin' - Volume I*

Saw an interview of Haitink off the Digital Concert Hall. A very humble and diligent man. There are somethings that you _can't _change - interview or not. Karajan for example.


Off the Digital Concert Hall:

Schubert's Fifth Symphony and Shostabear's Fifteenth Symphony


----------



## Pugg

*Beethoven*: "Kreutzer" and "Spring" Sonatas
_Arthur Rubinstein, Henryk Szeryng

_


----------



## elgar's ghost

Shostakovich - Film Music pt. II:

Podrugi (The Girlsfriends) op. 41A (1935). Reconstruction of the original complete score. A story about three nurses fighting for the Bolsheviks during the Russian Civil War. On one track the "Internationale" is played on theremin, would you believe.

The Fall of Berlin op. 82 (1949). Reconstruction of the complete score. The Soviets fight for and take Berlin - Comrade Stalin himself arrives in Berlin to pay tribute to the Allied war effort (a journey which, of course, he never actually made).

The Unforgettable Year 1919 op. 89A (1951). Suite. Another Civil War film, this time set in Petrograd. Even the dastardly bourgeois British imperialists feature in this one by assisting the White Guards in the defence of the Krasnaya Gorka fort and also spying on the Reds. Comrade Stalin makes a timely morale-boosting visit which, needless to say, turns the tide of the conflict.


----------



## Jeff W

*In which Jeff listens to Schumann*

Good morning TC from grey, gloomy and overcast Albany. Working overnights does not do anything good for one's sleeping habits... Oh well. Time for some music and by music I mean Robert Schumann today.









On right now are the Symphony No. 1 'Spring', which is the featured symphony this week over in the Saturday Symphony thread. Preceding this was the so called 'Zwickau' symphony which is sadly incomplete and after will be the Overture, Andante and Finale. John Eliot Gardiner conducts the Orchestre Révolutionnaire et Romantique.


----------



## Pugg

​
BERLIOZ: NUITS D'ÉTÉ,
Eleanor Steber :tiphat:


----------



## MrTortoise

For Symphony Saturday

Robert Schumann
Symphony No. 1 in B-flat 'Spring'

New Philharmonia Orchestra
Riccardo Muti, cond.


----------



## cjvinthechair

A weekend concert by composers you know, but works you possibly don't:

Joaquin Rodrigo - Per la Flor del Lliri Blau 



Jacques Offenbach - Concerto Rondo for Cello & Orchestra 



Sergei Prokofiev - Ode to the End of the War 



Manuel de Falla - Harpsichord Concerto 



Claude Debussy - La Damoiselle Elue 



Jacques Ibert - Golgotha Suite 




Happy weekend to all !


----------



## Oskaar

*ARTHUR SHEPHERD* (1880-1958)* selected works

*






*

Piano Quintet (1940) (Abramyan Quartet) 29.00
songs (JoAnn Otley - soprano; Rhoda Vaun Young - piano):- 25.13
 Matin Song
He Came All So Still
The Lost Child
Nocturn
Solitude
Where Loveliness Keeps House
Piano solos (Grant Johannesen - piano) 16.43
 Two-Step
Exotic Dance No. 1
From a Mountain lake
 Gigue Fantasque







Abramyan Quartet , JoAnn Otley - soprano; Rhoda Vaun Young - piano







TANTARA TCDO 39808HS [69.56]

*http://www.musicweb-international.com/ review

spotify web


----------



## bejart

Jean-Marie Leclair (1697-1764): Violin Concerto in G Minor, Op.10, No.6

Jaap Schroeder on violin with Concerto Amsterdam


----------



## Pugg

​The famous New Years day concert, only once conducted by Karajan.
Kathleen Battle shines in the her appearance


----------



## Vasks

_Checked out the Angel of Death today_


----------



## MrTortoise




----------



## Manxfeeder

*Bruckner, Symphony No. 8*


----------



## Jos

Lots of Mozart pianoconcertos throughout the weekend. Randomly picked.
All played by Perahia on CBS masterworks.
As I type: no 16 in D major.


----------



## Oskaar

Fathers & SonsConversation between generations








[HR][/HR]
*Abel, C F:*​*Sonata in E minor, WK150*
*Bach, J S:*​*Viola da Gamba Sonatas Nos. 1-3, BWV1027-1029*
*Krebs, J L:*​*Trio in C minor*

[HR][/HR]Helen Callus (viola) & Luc Beauséjour (harpsichord)



www.prestoclassical. review


----------



## Mahlerian

Saturday symphony:
Schumann: Symphony No. 1 in B-flat, "Spring"
Orchestre Revolutionnaire et Romantique, cond. Gardiner


----------



## Pugg

​*Bach/ Mozart/ Brahms *.

_Jascha Heifetz_


----------



## MrTortoise

Round 2 of Saturday Symphony

Robert Schumann
Symphony No. 1 in B-flat 'Spring'

Berlin Philharmonic
James Levine, cond.


----------



## millionrainbows

*Seekers of the Truth: The Complete Piano Music of Georges I. Gurdjieff and Thomas de Hartmann (2-CD Celestial Harmonies).

*Update: My previous review was somewhat non-committal, veering towards the negative; however, my wife commented from the other room that she likes this, even saying it was 'beautiful,' so it may be a candidate, like Bolero, for my arsenal of romantic, mood-setting music. Usually, I don't expect 'art' music to be utilitarian, but I do reserve certain music for certain agendas...and who knows; maybe I need to be more receptive to music like this.

My agenda? Of course, I only seek the truth.


----------



## MrTortoise

millionrainbows said:


> *Seekers of the Truth: The Complete Piano Music of Georges I. Gurdjieff and Thomas de Hartmann (2-CD Celestial Harmonies).
> 
> *Update: My previous review was somewhat non-committal, veering towards the negative; however, my wife commented from the other room that she likes this, even saying it was 'beautiful,' so it may be a candidate, like Bolero, for my arsenal of romantic, mood-setting music. Usually, I don't expect 'art' music to be utilitarian, but I do reserve certain music for certain agendas...and who knows; maybe I need to be more receptive to music like this.
> 
> My agenda? Of course, I only seek the truth.


The truth shall get you... oh never mind 

BTW, if you are seeking the truth, I suggest Marvin Gaye and Al Greene.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Schumann, Symphony No. 1*

Today's Saturday Symphony. It might be the dog days of summer, but as the song says, it might as well be spring.

This is an energetic interpretation by David Zinman.


----------



## D Smith

For Saturday Symphony; Schumann's Spring symphony. Bernstein/NYP. This is a favourite performance of mine for Schumann, so full of verve and life. The sound is a bit hard in places, but really who cares?










Since several people mentioned Gardiner, I listened to his take via streaming. While I liked how a lot of the instruments came through more clearly and thought the orchestra was very good, I didn't feel the same joy that LB brought to it. But always nice to get a 'second opinion.'


----------



## Heliogabo

First listening of some works by Messiaen:
_Poèmes pour Mi
Oiseaux exotiques
Concert à quatre_
What an amazing composer, and what a treasure this set is.


----------



## MrTortoise

Heliogabo said:


> First listening of some works by Messiaen:
> _Poèmes pour Mi
> Oiseaux exotiques
> Concert à quatre_
> What an amazing composer, and what a treasure this set is.


Listened to Poèmes pour Mi for the first time recently and had the same reaction. I am going to find time for more Messiaen orchestral music this Saturday. Thanks for helping me prioritize!


----------



## millionrainbows

*J. S. Bach: The Goldberg Variations; Kenneth Gilbert, clavecin (harmoni mundi).* I like this recording. I keep coming back to it. I can't really say what it is about it that I like so much, but it is recorded well, and the harpsichord is not too harsh. Gilbert's ideas about tempo may have a lot to do with it. It makes a lot of sense, and is very evenly-paced and pleasant, with a sense of "rightness" to it.


----------



## Blancrocher

Bach: 2- and 3-part Inventions (Gould)


----------



## EDaddy

http://postimage.org/

Rodrigo: Concierto De Aranjuez
Carlos Bonell; Charles Dutoit: Montreal Symphony Orchestra


----------



## KirbyH

I love that there is a place in the world where Symphony Saturday is a thing.

That being said, round one of listening for the day consists of:

Karajan/BPO - Prokofiev's 5th symphony

Reiner/CSO - Excerpts from The Nutcracker

Stokowski/National Philharmonic - Sibelius' 1st symphony

Krips/London Symphony -Schubert's 9th symphony





























I think my favorite thing about this set of Nutcracker excerpts is the absolute precision of the playing. There's a lot of very "precise" points to this ballet, and Reiner does it with elan and dare I say it, grace. Karajan's wall of sound approach suits the Prokofiev perfectly (and what tremendous gong smashes at the end of the first movement!) Krips' old school Viennese approach works quite well with this reading, which might be a touch plain to some but I'm not a huge Schubert fan; this works just fine for me. Stoki and Sibelius work well together; I believe Stoki introduced several of his symphonies to American audiences. Just such a shame this reading wasn't made in Philadelphia. Those strings would have suited the Adagio perfectly.

I'll surely be back later with more - have to pop over to work a short shift this afternoon and then my whole evening is free for more music.


----------



## millionrainbows

Blancrocher said:


> View attachment 73189
> 
> 
> Bach: 2- and 3-part Inventions (Gould)


I really like the way Gould plays the Sinfonia No. 9 in F minor. Nobody else I've heard plays it like that, and usually too fast. It's a profound piece which I would have overlooked if not for this.


----------



## pmsummer

TUGEND UND UNTUGEND
_German Secular Songs and Instrumentals from the Time of Martin Luther_
*Convivium Musicum
Ensemble Villanella*
Sven Berger - director

Naxos


----------



## Badinerie

Trying to sledgehammer my life into some sense of normalcy, yet again!

Started with a bit of LVB










Listening to a very nice Aida as loud as I dare...


----------



## Guest

Courtesy of the postie today....

Some Maderna....Quadrivium....


----------



## TurnaboutVox

*Brian Ferneyhough
String Quartet No. 5 (2006)
Dumtransisset I-IV (2006)
Exordium (2008)
String Quartet No. 6 (2010)*
Arditti Quartet [Aeon, 2014]

My new disc of the week, this being the third and final disc of the Arditti Ferneyhough String Quartet 'tryptych'. I just found myself in the mood for some spiky modernism this afternoon. I thought this an exciting collection when I heard it for the first time via Spotify during the String Quartet project thread. Having the discs to peruse at my leisure has been a great pleasure.










*Robert Schumann
Symphony No. 1 Op. 38 'Spring'
Symphony No. 2 Op. 61
Overture 'Genoveva' Op 81*
Berlin PO, Rafael Kubelik [DG, 1964]

No encouragement is ever needed for me to play Schumann. Stirring and romantic (duh!) - Kubelik struts his stuff!


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Falla, Three Cornered Hat*

Once you adjust to the mono sound, this is a compelling interpretation.


----------



## Manxfeeder

millionrainbows said:


> *J. S. Bach: The Goldberg Variations; Kenneth Gilbert, clavecin (harmoni mundi).* I like this recording. I keep coming back to it. I can't really say what it is about it that I like so much, but it is recorded well, and the harpsichord is not too harsh. Gilbert's ideas about tempo may have a lot to do with it. It makes a lot of sense, and is very evenly-paced and pleasant, with a sense of "rightness" to it.


With that recommendation, I'm listening now.


----------



## pmsummer

DA PACEM
*Arvo Pärt*
Estonian Philharmonic Chamber Choir
Paul Hillier - director
Christopher Bowers-Broadbent - organ

Harmonia Mundi


----------



## Wood

Yvonne Gall: 79 minutes of her voice on a Malibran CD-R:










A present from Figleaf after I noticed how good she was on the Gounod Romeo & Juliette recording of 1912.

Gall that is, not Figleaf.


----------



## nightscape

Eduard Tubin - Symphony No.4 (Volmer/Estonian National SO)


----------



## Sonata

John Adams: El Niño 

A very intriguing work!! This is my first exposure to Adams, but based on this I'll be listening to more. I'm generally not a regular listener to modern classical so I am glad I gave this a chance.


----------



## mmsbls

Boulez: Sur Incises, Anthèmes 2, Messagesquisse

Sur Incises was the first work of Boulez that I came to enjoy. More recently I heard Anthèmes 2 online and thought it was fascinating.


----------



## Celloman

Karlheinz Stockhausen - *Stimmung*


----------



## MrTortoise

Olivier Messiaen
Des canyons aux etoiles, for piano, horn, xylorimba, glockenspiel & orchestra

Roger Muraro, piano
Jean-Jacques Justafre, horn
Francis Petit, xylorimba
Renaud Muzzonlini, glockenspiel
Orchestre Philharmonique de Radio France
Myung-Whun Chung, cond.


----------



## tortkis

SVSO IN ITALIA BELLA: Musique dans les cours et cloîtres de l'Italie du Nord - La Reverdie (ARCANA)









Music in the courts and cloisters of Northern Italy:
Antonius de Civitate (fl. 1392 - 1421)
Bartolino da Padova (ca. 1365 - ca. 1405)
Jacopo da Bologna (1340 -c. 1386)
Marchetto da Padova (1274 - 1319)
Matteo da Perugia (1380 - 1416)
Paolino d'Aquileia (ca. 750 - 802)
Rudolf von Fenis (1158 - 1192)
Uc de Saint Circ (1217 - 1253)
Vincenzo da Rimini (middle of the 14th c.)
Anonymous


----------



## MrTortoise

Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart
Symphony No. 40 in g minor, K550
Symphony No. 41 in C, K551 'Jupiter'

Berlin Philharmonic
Karl Bohm, cond.


----------



## Vaneyes

A double this week for "Saturday Symphony" listening. *

Schumann*: Symphony 1 "Spring", recorded 1984, and 1971.


----------



## Vaneyes

Sampling for *Malipiero* death day (1973).


----------



## Vaneyes

dogen said:


> Courtesy of the postie today....
> 
> Some Maderna....Quadrivium....
> 
> View attachment 73191


Here's hoping Brilliant Classics licenses many more 20/21. :tiphat:


----------



## TurnaboutVox

*Domenico Scarlatti
32 sonatas*
FouTs'ong [Meridian, 2003]

I loved this - very musical, and really showed these fine works to advantage. Scarlatti really did write well for the keyboard.










*Bela Bartok
Concerto for Orchestra
Dance Suite
The Miraculous Mandarin*
London Symphony Orchestra, Georg Solti [Decca, 1964]

A fine performance and a recording that sounds better than expected for 1964 (but I suppose the Decca engineers were particularly well regarded for that).


----------



## Vaneyes

Pugg said:


> ​The famous New Years day concert, only once conducted by Karajan.
> Kathleen Battle shines in the her appearance


So inspired. The DVD's on the runway.


----------



## bejart

Alessandro Rolla (1757-1841): Viola Concerto in C Major, BI 541

Giuseppe Bruno conducting the Orchestra del Conservatorio di La Spezia -- Fabrizio Merlini, viola


----------



## Blancrocher

Hans Abrahamsen: Double Concerto for violin, piano and string orchestra (Widmann/Zapolski/Rattle)


----------



## Vaneyes

padraic said:


> How's that Barbirolli 9th?


I've enjoyed it since its EMI Studio days. The EMI GROC ART reissue represents much better remastering, that enhances Sir John's detailed reading. :tiphat:


----------



## Vaneyes

Weston said:


> One of the nicer things about getting older is becoming blissfully un-hip and losing pop culture knowledge. Of course I can't avoid having heard the name, but would you believe * I don't have the faintest idea who this Kim Kardashian is or what she looks like? * The geek in me thinks of a Star Trek alien race when I hear the name.


FYI reality celeb Kim.


----------



## George O

Orlandi Lassi AKA Roland de Lassus, Orlande de Lassus, Orlando di Lasso, Orlandus Lassus, or Roland de Lattre (1532, possibly 1530-1594)

Sacræ Cantiones

Membres du Knabenchor Hannover / Heinz Hennig
Collegium Vocale / Philippe Herreweghe
Hespèrion XX / Jordi Savall

on Astrée (France), from 1980


----------



## MrTortoise

Ludwig van Beethoven
Piano Sonata No. 28 in A, Op. 101

Annie Fischer
Maurizio Pollini

Listened to them both. Conclusions? I can recommend them both. There is something about Ms. Fischer though, a relentless conviction and intensity in her playing that impresses me so much.


----------



## MrTortoise

Third spin of Symphony Saturday

Robert Schumann
Symphony No. 1 in B-flat. Op. 38 'Spring'

Orchestre Révolutionnaire et Romantique
John Eliot Gardiner, cond.


----------



## EDaddy

http://postimage.org/

Giuseppe Tartini: Concerto Grosso No. 5 In C Major

I keep coming back to this. It re-calibrates something inside of me. Don't know how else to describe it.


----------



## opus55

Dvorak: Symphony No. 1










Quite thrilled to add a second Dvorak symphonies cycle to my collection. Suitner and Staatskapelle Berlin performing.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Beethoven*: Piano Trio No.7 in B flat, Op.97 "Archduke" -

*Beethoven*: Piano Trio No.9 in E flat, WoO 38


----------



## Becca

Bizet - L'Arlesienne - Suites 1 & 2 with a selection of the incidental music between the two
Les Musiciens du Louvre, Grenoble/Marc Minkowski
Choeur de l'Opéra National de Lyon









I have always been dissatisfied with listening to the two suites back to back as they don't seem to make much logical sense. About a year ago I played around with reorganizing them and came up with something a bit better (IMHO!). Part of the problem is that the first was done by Bizet but the second was put together by Ernest Guiraud some years after Bizet's death and is not so well orchestrated and includes music from _La Jolie Fille de Perth_. Minkowski's solution is to create a sandwich with the two suites as bookends and a few items of the incidental music between. Unfortunately this means (a) that there is some duplication albeit with different orchestration and (b) the incidental items are done with a smaller 'pit' orchestra which seems a bit disconcerting. What is interesting is the use of a choir in some of the sections (e.g. the first appearance of the Farandole).

Notes after listening: If you go to Spotify to listen to this *THEN DON'T*. I am not sure what happened but it seems that many of the parts are cut off in mid bar e.g. the Farandole, which is normally about 3.30", suddenly stops after 1.15"! Talk about bleeding chunks.

As to the performance it is certainly well done but it will take some doing to get used to hearing this with what amounts to a chamber orchestra.


----------



## MrTortoise

Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart
The Magic Flute

Vienna Philharmonic
Hebert von Karajan


----------



## Pugg

Badinerie said:


> Trying to sledgehammer my life into some sense of normalcy, yet again!
> 
> Listening to a very nice Aida as loud as I dare...


As long your neighbours saying "hello" to you it's fine :lol:


----------



## Pugg

Vaneyes said:


> So inspired. The DVD's on the runway.


I have that one, must play it one day day.
The vision is very sharp on region 1 code


----------



## Balthazar

*Schumann ~ Symphony No. 1, Op. 38.* For SS, Szell leads Cleveland. I can't help but think that the opening bars were influenced by Chopin's "Winter Wind" Etude, published a few years earlier...

*Chopin ~ "Winter Wind" Etude, Op. 25/11.* Versions by the young Pollini (shown), Ashkenazy, Perahia, and Shebanova. James Huneker said of this piece, "Small-souled men, no matter how agile their fingers, should not attempt it."

*Scriabin ~ Piano Sonata No. 9, Op. 68.* Vladimir Ashkenazy plays the "Black Mass."


----------



## Pugg

​
*Kathleen Battle & Christopher Parkening*;
Pleasures of Their Company


----------



## Tedski

Listened to (and posted) 3 from this "Concertgebouw Series" last week. I ordered 2 more from the series, and the postlady delivered them today.

Another Mengelberg issue; a program of various vocal pieces, recorded between 1936 and 1943.









And a Pierre Monteux disc, featuring 2 by Ravel: Sheherazade (from 1963) and Daphnis et Chloe (1955)







.


----------



## tortkis

Berio: Folk Songs Cycle - Éloïse Decazes & Delphine Dora (OKRAINA records)








Éloïse Decazes: chant, harmonies vocales, piano
Delphine Dora: piano, harmonium, field recordings, chant, harmonies vocales
https://okrainarecords.bandcamp.com/album/folk-songs-cycle
http://okrainarecords.com/2015/07/17/okraina-6-eloise-decazes-delphine-dora-folk-songs-cycle/

This is a unique rendition of Berio's Folk Songs. The singing is more intimate and languorous than that of classical singers. Very nice and interesting.


----------



## Guest

Janacek
String Quartets 1 and 2

Novak
String Quartet 2

Janacek Quartet.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Beethoven *
Piano Sonata No. 23 Op. 57 
Piano Sonata No. 12 in A-Flat Major, Op. 26


----------



## Taggart

We bought this for the two Rodrigo pieces some years ago. Just been listening to the second disc. The De Falla feels portentous in places. Where it uses Spanish material it is good. The Fantasia is excellent with the playing of Narcisco Yepes. The Bacarisse is OK - nothing brilliant but listenable. It is helped by the excellent guitar work of Yepes.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Haydn: The Creation.*
_Popp/ Hollweg/Moll/Döse/ Luxon.
Antal Dorati._


----------



## Sonata

Pugg said:


> ​
> *Beethoven*: Piano Trio No.7 in B flat, Op.97 "Archduke" -
> 
> *Beethoven*: Piano Trio No.9 in E flat, WoO 38


Great compositions and great recordings!!


----------



## bejart

Francesco Durante (1684-1755): Sinfonie No.5 in A Major

Giancarlo De Lorenzo conducting the Ensemble Vox Aurae


----------



## Blancrocher

Richter playing Haydn.


----------



## Eramirez156

*Robert Schumann*
*Symphony no. 1 " Spring"*

*Daniel Barenboim
Chicago Symphony Orchestra*


----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## EDaddy

http://postimage.org/app.php

Rimsky-Korsakov: Scheherazade, Op. 35 - _The Sea & Sinbad's Ship_ just finished playing. Now the plaintive, urging violin begins the _Story Of The Calendar Prince_. Very middle east sounding. This music could have easily been the soundtrack to some epic, sprawling film of the subject but, of course, stands firmly on its own. Reiner & co. are really bringing it home with authority.


----------



## Jeff W

*In which Jeff listens to more Schumann and some Stravinsky*

Good morning TC from bright and sunny Albany!









Listened to some more Schumann, his Symphonies No. 1 & 2, this time in the Gustav Mahler re-orchestrations. Aldo Ceccato conducted the Bergen Philharmonic Orchestra.









Now playing is Igor Stravinsky's score to 'The Firebird'. Antal Dorati conducting the London Symphony Orchestra.


----------



## Cosmos

Found this on youtube:

*Mahler/Schoenberg* - Lieder eines fahrenden Gesellen, arr. chamber ensemble
Vedrana Simic [soprano], Tonci Bilic [conductor], I don't know the name of the ensemble however


----------



## Pugg

​*Verdi; Ernani.*
_Price/ Bergonzi/ Sereni/ Flagello _
Maestro Schippers conducting


----------



## elgar's ghost

Shostakovich - Film Music pt. III:

The Maxim Trilogy op. 50A (1938). Fragments from the music for three interconnected films.
The Man with a Gun op. 53 (1938). Four pieces put together to form a short suite.
Zoya op. 64 (1944). Fragments.
A Year is Like a Lifetime op. 120A (1965). Seven-part suite.
King Lear op. 137 (1970). Excerpts from full score.


----------



## George O

Francis Poulenc (1899-1963)

Figure Humaine: cantate pour double chœur mixte a cappella (1943) (texts by Paul Eluard)

Quatre Motets pour le Temps de Noel: pour chœur mixte a cappella (1952)

Salve Regina: pour chœur mixte a cappella (1941)

Quatre Petites Prières de Saint-François d'Assise: pour chœur d'hommes a cappella (1948)

Ensemble Vocal de Provence / Hélène Guy

on Pierre Verany (Aix-en-Provence, France), from 1981


----------



## Heliogabo

*Charles Ives*
_Sonatas for violin and piano Nos. 1-4_
Hansheinz Schneeberger, violin
Daniel Cholette, piano


----------



## Eramirez156

* Tancredi*
*Gioachino Rossini*









_ *Argirio - Giuseppe Filianoti, 
Tancredi - Daniela Barcellona, 
Orbazzano - Simone Alberghini, 
Amenaide - Darina Takova, 
Isaura - Laura Polverelli, 
Roggiero - Giuseppina Piunti

Orchestra della Toscana Coro da Camera di Praga
Gianluigi Gelmetti * _

_Registrato durante il Rossini Opera Festival 1999_


----------



## EDaddy

http://postimage.org/

Stravinsky: Pétrouchka
Pierre Monteux & the BSO


----------



## omega

*Berg*
_Violin Concerto "To the Memory of an Angel"_
Anne-Sophie Mutter | James Levine | Chicago Symphony Orchestra








*Pärt*
_Te Deum_
Peter Dijkstra | Chor des Bayerischen Rundfunks | Münchner Rundfunkorchester


----------



## brotagonist

George O said:


> Francis Poulenc (1899-1963)
> 
> Figure Humaine: cantate pour double chœur mixte a cappella (1943) (texts by Paul Eluard)
> 
> Quatre Motets pour le Temps de Noel: pour chœur mixte a cappella (1952)
> 
> Salve Regina: pour chœur mixte a cappella (1941)
> 
> Quatre Petites Prières de Saint-François d'Assisse: pour chœur d'hommes a cappella (1948)
> 
> Ensemble Vocal de Provence / Hélène Guy
> 
> on Pierre Verany (Aix-en-Provence, France), from 1981











That makes me want to weep (sniff) 

That looks very interesting. What is it? Is all of it religious?


----------



## bejart

Nicolaus Kraft (1778-1853): Cello Concerto No.3 in A Minor, Op.5

Hynek Farkac conducting the Plzen Radio Symphony Orchestra -- Jiri Hosek, cello++


----------



## Morimur

*Giacinto Scelsi - Natura Renovatur (Christoph Poppen / Frances-Marie Uitti)*


----------



## brotagonist

I've been getting into some of Mahler's songs:









Mahler Des Knaben Wunderhorn (original piano version by Mahler)
Hampson, Parsons

Apparently, the piano music is entirely different from the orchestral music for the same songs. This makes me want to hear the orchestral versions, too!


----------



## Heliogabo

brotagonist said:


> I've been getting into some of Mahler's songs:
> 
> View attachment 73220
> 
> 
> Mahler Des Knaben Wunderhorn (original piano version by Mahler)
> Hampson, Parsons
> 
> Apparently, the piano music is entirely different from the orchestral music for the same songs. This makes me want to hear the orchestral versions, too!


This makes me want to hear the piano versions!


----------



## Vasks

_51 minute Piano Concerto_


----------



## EDaddy

Vasks said:


> _51 minute Piano Concerto_


Might I ask by whom, Mr. V?


----------



## pmsummer

A BACH HARPSICHORD RECITAL
_BWV 894, 914, 903, 992, 998, 906 and 1079 No.1_
*J.S. Bach*
John Gibbons - harpsichord

Nonesuch


----------



## DaveS

Images I & II
Children's Corner
Arturo Benedetti Michelangeli, piano


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1994, 1955.

View attachment 73223


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Haydn, Symphonies Nos. 17-20*


----------



## Haydn man

This is a cycle that took me 25 years to finish collecting!
Number 7 could be my favourite Dvorak symphony, stirring performance with the typical clear Chandos recording
Good stuff for a Sunday evening


----------



## ptr

EDaddy said:


> Might I ask by whom, Mr. V?











*Horațiu Rădulescu* (1942 - 2008)

/ptr


----------



## TurnaboutVox

*Poulenc
Complete songs, disc 2*
Cinq poèmes de Paul Éluard FP77 Ben Johnson (tenor)
Tel jour telle nuit FP86 Sarah Fox (soprano)
Miroirs brûlants FP98 Christopher Maltman (baritone)
Ce doux petit visage FP99 Ailish Tynan (soprano)
Les chemins de l'amour FP106 Sarah Fox (soprano)
Deux poèmes de Louis Aragon FP122 Ben Johnson (tenor)
Le disparu FP134 Christopher Maltman (baritone)
Main dominée par le cœur FP135 Geraldine McGreevy (soprano)
...mais mourir FP137 Christopher Maltman (baritone)
Calligrammes FP140 Christopher Maltman (baritone)
La fraîcheur et le feu FP147 Christopher Maltman (baritone)
Le travail du peintre FP161 Geraldine McGreevy (soprano)
Dernier poème FP163 Christopher Maltman (baritone)
Une chanson de porcelaine FP169 Geraldine McGreevy (soprano)
*all accompanied by Graham Johnson* [Hyperion, 2013]

Superbe...










*Schumann
Manfred Overture
Violin Concerto
Symphony No. 1 in B flat, Op. 38 'Spring'*
Jennifer Frautschi (vn); Chamber Orch. of Philadelphia, Ignat Solzhenitsyn (live) [COP, 2013]

This is rather good, actually. Stumbled across on Spotify.










*Schumann
Symphony in G minor "Zwickau"
Symphony no 1 in B flat major, Op. 38 "Spring"
Overture, Scherzo and Finale, Op. 52 *
John Eliot Gardiner, Orchestre Révolutionnaire et Romantique

This is the real thing, though. Memorably good. I hadn't heard the incomplete 'Zwickau' symphony before.


----------



## millionrainbows

Celloman said:


> Karlheinz Stockhausen - *Stimmung*


Which recording do you have/


----------



## millionrainbows

Vaneyes said:


> Here's hoping Brilliant Classics licenses many more 20/21. :tiphat:


Amen to that, Vaneyes. The John Cage discs, by that Italian pianist, as good as well. I'm glad to see Brilliant moving in this direction of modernism. The cover art and design is getting better as well.


----------



## GreenMamba

Rameau ballet suites, Goodman/EU Baroque Orchestra.


----------



## Heliogabo

*Beethoven*
_String trios Opp. 3 & 8 "Serenade"_
Itzhak Perlman/Pinchas Zukerman/Lynn Harrell










*Hindemith*
_Sonatas for viola and piano Opp. 11 & 25_
Kim KASHKASHIAN :angel: / Robert Levin


----------



## millionrainbows

*Messiaen: Et Exspecto, Chronochromie, etc.; Boulez, Cleveland (MuHer). *I want this on the original DG. I notice the edge of this MuHer CD is crinkling up, like it wants to peel. Not a good sign.

Aside from that, these are some of my favorite Messiaen works. Colorful, bizarre, scary, disturbing, beautiful. I am reminded of the term "awe," which means a little bit of fear mixed-in. "Fear of God" is what I've always assumed Messiaen was trying to convey, and it works for me. Sorta like seeing God on peyote or something. Mystical, for sure.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Marcel Tyberg, Symphony No. 3*

This sounds to me like what would happen if Mahler and Bruckner collaborated on a symphony.


----------



## bejart

Gaspard Fritz (1716-1783): Symphony in B Flat, Op.6, No.1

Howard Griffiths conducting the English Chamber Orchestra


----------



## Dr Johnson

Manxfeeder said:


> *Marcel Tyberg, Symphony No. 3*
> 
> This sounds to me like what would happen if Mahler and Bruckner collaborated on a symphony.
> 
> View attachment 73227


Being a member of this site is going to lead to utter penury...


----------



## Morimur

*Schönberg | Webern | Berg - Piano Concerto Op. 11 & Op. 19 • Sonata Op. 1...*

Schönberg | Webern | Berg - Piano Concerto Op. 11 & Op. 19 • Sonata Op. 1 • Variations Op. 27 (Uchida, Boulez)


----------



## EDaddy

http://postimage.org/

Johann Nepomuk Hummel (14 November 1778 - 17 October 1837)
Mass In D, Op.111: I. Kyrie

Not as deep as the music of his teacher, Wolfgang Amadeus, but pretty darn good.


----------



## Barbebleu

Grieg, Holberg Suite.
Janacek, 1st String Quartet.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Shostakovich - Film Music pt. IV.

The Gadfly op. 97A (1955). Suite. Bearing in mind that this is some of DSCH's more popular film music it's perhaps surprising that the score hasn't been recorded in full yet. The film is set during the 19th century in a part of Northern Italy under Austrian control where a pro-independence figure becomes a constant source of annoyance to the authorities (hence the title).

Five Days, Five Nights op. 111A (1960). Suite. The film itself is set in Dresden immediately after the cessation of hostilities in 1945 - an exiled communist dissident returns to his devastated home city to pick up the pieces.

Hamlet op. 116 (1964). Complete score.


----------



## George O

brotagonist said:


> View attachment 73219
> 
> 
> That makes me want to weep (sniff)
> 
> That looks very interesting. What is it? Is all of it religious?


Well, the cover is one of Picasso's Weeping Woman paintings.

"Figure Humaine" is a series of poems written on the Résistance during World War II. Poulenc selected eight of them and put them to music.

The second side is of religious works.

It is an excellent French choir(s) LP.


----------



## KenOC

Weber, Piano Quartet in B flat major ('Grand Quatuor'), J. 76. Faust, Melnikov, etc. A nice strong work.


----------



## Mahlerian

Takemitsu: Garden Rain, Le Son calligraphie, Hika, Folios, Distance, Voice, Stanza II, Eucalypts I and II


----------



## pmsummer

6 PARTITAS
_Clavier-Übung 1. Tiel_
*Johann Sebastian Bach*
Gustav Leonhardt - Cembalo

Virgin Veritas


----------



## ArtMusic




----------



## EDaddy

http://postimage.org/

Johann Stamitz - Symphony in D major, Op. 3, No. 2
New Zealand Chamber Orchestra; Donald Armstrong

Wow. The entire "Symphony" clocks in at just over 9 minutes. May well be the shortest symphony ever. Or darn close to it. _Lovely_ music regardless.


----------



## breakup




----------



## bejart

Anton Reicha (1770-1836): Wind Quintet in A Major, Op.91, No.5

Academia Wind Quintet of Prague: Jiri Marsalek, flute -- Otto Trnka, oboe -- Petr Donek, clarinet -- Frantisek Pok, horn -- Josef Janda, bassoon


----------



## Morimur

*Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (Cambreling, SWR Sinfonieorchester)*


----------



## Blancrocher

Ligeti - Violin Concerto (Renaud Capuçon/SWR Sinfonieorchester)


----------



## brotagonist

I'm not sure how far I will get with this today, but I've been intrigued. 2½ hours is a bit more commitment than I am prepared for right now  but you never know 

Lachenmann Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern
Cambreling/SWR RSO


----------



## KenOC

Arriaga String Quartet No. 2 in A, Camerata Boccherini. I love Kid Arriaga's quartets.


----------



## brotagonist

Lachenmann's Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern: I lasted to around 20 minutes in. I sampled the various sections and have left the second part for another time  Meanwhile, I had to hear:









Schoenberg : 5 Pieces, 6 Songs, Erwartung
Dohnányi/Cleveland, Dohnányi/Wiener Phiharmoniker

Yes, I have kept this second disc in reserve for a while, as I didn't want to hear it all at once. It is my first traversal, so I don't have any impressions yet.


----------



## MrTortoise

Igor Stravinsky
A Soldier's Tale

Columbia Chamber Ensemble
Igor Stravinsky, cond.


----------



## brotagonist

MrTortoise said:


> Igor Stravinsky
> A Soldier's Tale


I love it


----------



## Blancrocher

Ligeti - Le Grand Macabre


----------



## MrTortoise

brotagonist said:


> I love it


I remember when I was a kid hearing it on the radio for the first time. I had no idea classical music could sound like 'that'! So modal, so rhythmic, it was more rocking than any metal I was listening to at the time.

The performance in the Stravinsky box set is top notch. It is a bargain!


----------



## EDaddy

http://postimage.org/

Lilburn: Symphonies Nos. 1 - 3
James Judd & The New Zealand Symphony Orchestra

Checking Symphony No. 1: Allegro non troppo at the moment. In a word: WOW.
Love this guy! Thx Becca! Yet another outstanding recommendation. :tiphat:


----------



## pmsummer

PROENSA
_Songs of the Troubadours_
*Paul Hillier* - voice
*Stephen Stubbs* - lute, psaltery
*Andrew Lawrence-King* - harp, psaltery
*Erin Headley* - vielle

ECM New Series


----------



## KirbyH

Good evening, friends and neighbors.

I'm getting a late start to listening today (work and capitalism being what they are) but that can't stop me right now.

Tonight I'm listening to Wagner and Holst - good, strong works that fall easily on the ear.















Out of the many, many Wagner "bleeding chunks" that I own, Klemperer's are the ones I would take to a desert island with me. I love the way the Philharmonia sounds appropriately huge, those reedy oboes, and Klemperer's force and grace with every bar of this music. EMI's big sound stage holds up well after 55 years, too. Absolutely masterful.

Holst is so much more than just The Planets and the two suites for band - and everything that JoAnn Falleta and her Ulster forces laid down here is top-notch. The bustling "Walt Whitman" overture is just too delightful and so is everything else here. I am not British, but listening to this stuff makes me want to visit the UK quite strongly.


----------



## Tedski

EDaddy said:


> http://postimage.org/
> 
> Lilburn: Symphonies Nos. 1 - 3
> James Judd & The New Zealand Symphony Orchestra
> 
> Checking Symphony No. 1: Allegro non troppo at the moment. In a word: WOW.
> Love this guy! Thx Becca! Yet another outstanding recommendation. :tiphat:


I missed Becca's mention of this, but I'll thank you both for bringing it to my attention. :tiphat:


----------



## Becca

Tedski said:


> Lilburn: Symphonies Nos. 1 - 3
> James Judd & The New Zealand Symphony Orchestra
> 
> I missed Becca's mention of this, but I'll thank you both for bringing it to my attention. :tiphat:


What is interesting is just how much his style shifted between the 2nd & 3rd symphonies
I also recommend this disc as a good intro to his shorter pieces. A Song of Islands is particularly good.


----------



## Tedski

Manxfeeder said:


> *Marcel Tyberg, Symphony No. 3*
> 
> This sounds to me like what would happen if Mahler and Bruckner collaborated on a symphony.
> 
> View attachment 73227


Another great discovery. Thanks. :tiphat:


----------



## Balthazar

*Mozart ~ Coronation Mass in C, K 317.* Trevor Pinnock and The English Concert.

*Brahms ~ Two Rhapsodies, Op. 79.* Murray Perahia at the piano. Perhaps my favorite Brahms keyboard works.

*Bruch ~ Violin Sonata No. 1, Op. 26.* James Ehnes solos backed by Charles Dutoit leading Montreal.


----------



## Pugg

*Brahms:* Piano Concerto No. 2
_Sviatoslav Richte_r, Chicago Symphony Orchestra, Erich Leinsdorf


----------



## EDaddy

Becca said:


> What is interesting is just how much his style shifted between the 2nd & 3rd symphonies
> I also recommend this disc as a good intro to his shorter pieces. A Song of Islands is particularly good.
> 
> View attachment 73233


I actually went ahead and got this one at the same time as the other. Haven't checked it yet but glad to know my instincts were right.


----------



## tortkis

J. S. Bach: Goldberg Variations, BWV 988 (Piano) - Kimiko Ishizaka








http://music.kimiko-piano.com/album/j-s-bach-open-goldberg-variations-bwv-988-piano
The digital album can be downloaded for free ("name your price"). A booklet and score (PDF) are included.

_The Open Goldberg Project began as a crowdfunding project on Kickstarter.com in mid-2011. Its goal was to raise enough money to produce the first high-quality studio recording and score of J.S. Bach's Goldberg Variations that could be used, shared and modified as desired: a truly "open" approach to music.

All tracks are provided without copyright (Creative Commons Zero). All uses permitted._

The Open Well-Tempered Clavier (Book 1) is also available.


----------



## Tedski

Another new composer to me. Came across his entry while browsing the Penguin Guide. Listening on Spotify now.


----------



## brotagonist

MrTortoise said:


> The performance in the Stravinsky box set is top notch. It is a bargain!


The version I know best of all is this one:










Markevitch conducting, Cocteau narrating

The version I currently own is new to me and is not the full work  [Boulez/Cleveland Histoire Suite]


----------



## Pugg

​*Mozart; piano concerto's *
_Lupu / Perahia_


----------



## deprofundis

Im lisening to Goreki requiem for a polka cd on naxos, some of the orchestral work stand out the concerto for instance, but to be honnest quite frankly is requiem for polka did annoy me a bit, so i have mix feeling about this record, im not entirely disapointed but thus said it could had been better, i dont blame antoni wit work or the musician, maybe this material not has strong has his primal symphony we all know heard of.I heard better Goreki record yet end of discution.


----------



## Chipomarc

Staying with pretty familiar stuff tonight


----------



## Mahlerian

brotagonist said:


> The version I know best of all is this one:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Markevitch conducting, Cocteau narrating
> 
> The version I currently own is new to me and is not the full work  [Boulez/Cleveland Histoire Suite]


The one in the Stravinsky box set, while fine, is also the Suite rather than the full work.


----------



## Pugg

​*Schubert : The wanderer.*
_Ian Bostridge/ Leif Ove Andsnes_


----------



## ptr

Dr Johnson said:


> Being a member of this site is going to lead to utter penury...


I had to give up my leisurely retirement and start working again to pay for all my purchases due to this thread and it's parents (no, just kidding! )

/ptr


----------



## ArtMusic

Eurotrash staging, avoid this. There is *no need* for sexual nature on the stage of operas, it is just distraction and diminishes the magic of opera.


----------



## Oskaar

Dream Of The Orient








[HR][/HR]
 *Improvised Introduction to the Overture of Mozart's 'Entführung aus dem Serail'*
*Improvised Introduction to Toderini's 'Concerto turco'*
*Improvised Introduction to the Pesrev 'Zurnazem Ibrahim Aga'*
*Improvised Introduction to "Hunkar pesrevi"*
*Improvised Introduction to 'La conorazione' from Kraus's 'Soliman den andra'*
*Aga:*​*Ussak pesrevi*
(notated by Dimitrie Cantemir)
*anon.:*​*Hünkär pesrevi*
*Giray Han:*​*Mahur Pesrevi*
*Gluck:*​*Les Pèlerins de la Mecque: Overture*
*Kraus, J M:*​*Soliman den andra: excerpts*
*Mozart:*​*Die Entführung aus dem Serail, K384: Overture*
reconstructed and edited with authentic concert ending after the "Harmoniemusik" by Bastiaan Blomhert
*Süssmayr:*​*Synfonia turchesca*
*trad.:*​*Concerto turco nominato izia semaisi*
*Hicaz Son yürük sema'I*
(arr. by Vladimir Ivanoff)
*Neva Ilahi*
*Hüseyni Ilahi*

[HR][/HR]Concerto Köln

Presto

Spotify, web


----------



## Dr Johnson

No. 4


----------



## Oskaar

*Black and White Statements*

*The Austrian Sound of Piano Today*









[HR][/HR]
*Ager, K:*​*Schatten verschwindend, Op. 99 No. 2**Deutsch, B R:*​*Aura**Doderer:*​*Liszten to...Totentanz**Essl, K:*​*Take the C Train**Gál, B:*​*Schwarzenberg**Grassl:*​*Intermezzo - Sehnsucht**Huber, R:*​*Teardrops IIa**Karastoyanova-Hermentin:*​*Lintarys**Kerer:*​*dla rajun**Klement:*​*Tatsachlich ohne Ausdruck**Kranebitter:*​*Drei nihilistische Etuden uber eine Liebe der Musikindustrie**Strobl:*​*Turn-offs*
[HR][/HR]Seda Röder (piano)

Presto description

Spotify web


----------



## elgar's ghost

ArtMusic said:


> Eurotrash staging, avoid this. There is *no need* for sexual nature on the stage of operas, it is just distraction and diminishes the magic of opera.


I haven't watched this but as Katerina and Sergei are both unequivocally groaning for it I thought it might have been impossible to avoid the naughtiness in this instance. :lol:


----------



## Pugg

​*Hummel; piano concertos *
_Stephen Hough_


----------



## schigolch




----------



## Biwa

Iván Eröd - Violin concerto, Violin sonata, 3 Pieces for violin solo


----------



## bejart

Giuseppe Tartini (1692-1770): Violin Sonata No.3 in D Major

Peter Sheppard Skaerved, violin


----------



## Pugg

​*Grieg ; Peer Gynt.*
_Ameling /de Waart _


----------



## pmsummer

PROENSA
_Songs of the Troubadours_
*Paul Hillier* - voice
Stephen Stubbs - lute, psaltery
Andrew Lawrence-King - harp, psaltery
Erin Headley - vielle

ECM New Series


----------



## Morimur

*Jon Leifs - Baldr (Iceland SO, Kropsu) (2 CD)*










*Review:* http://www.arkivmusic.com/classical/album.jsp?album_id=55727

_Jón Leifs_ is a new composer for me and though his work is largely tonal, he employs plenty of dissonant percussive elements. _Baldr_ makes a hell of a lot of noise-it is loud and bombastic maximalism done in a manner which would have Wagner and Mahler smiling from ear to ear.

I am listening to it for the 4th time today.


----------



## haydnfan

Haydn String Quartets Op. 64 Festetics Quartet










Penderecki's 7th symphony


----------



## Vasks

_Sampled this 2-disc set that was just delivered_


----------



## Pugg

​*R.Strauss : Aus Italien/ Don Juan*
_B.P/ Riccardo Muti._


----------



## Pugg

​*Bellini: I Puritani*.
_Dame Joan Sutherland/ Pierre Duval/Capecchi/ Flagello.
Richard Bonynge conducting._


----------



## Guest

I heard the most intense chamber piece last night that I have ever encountered in concert: Leo Ornstein's Piano Quintet! Wow. Marc-Andre Hamelin did a heroic job with the crushingly difficult piano part, and the Johannes String Quartet played the string parts with amazing intensity. Hamelin and the Pacifica Quartet have recorded the piece for Hyperion, which will be released September 19. The Johannes Quartet opened the concert with Mendelssohn's Quartet Op.80--again, played with great passion and intensity. The Santa Fe Chamber Music Festival is well worth attending.


----------



## Biwa

Karl Amadeus Hartmann - Symphonies 1-8


----------



## EDaddy

http://postimage.org/

Haydn: Symphony No.6 in D, Hob.I:6 "Le Matin"
Petra Müllejans: Freiburg Baroque Orchestra

The man sure could pen a symphony!


----------



## brotagonist

Happy Civic Holiday, everyone (or whatever you call it where you live :lol!










Giulini Guitar Concerti 1 & 2; Variations on Kohlbauern Bub; Gran Sonata Erioca
Romero, Marriner/St. Martin

Giuliani was Italian, but the guitar gives the music a Spanish flavour.


----------



## GreenMamba

brotagonist said:


> Happy Civic Holiday, everyone (or whatever you call it where you live :lol!


Regular old Monday, where I come from. 

Julio Estrada, *Ishini'ioni*. Arditti Qt.


----------



## Mahlerian

Schoenberg: Early songs, Four Songs Op. 2, Six Songs Op. 3, Book of the Hanging Gardens Op. 15
Konrad Jarnot, Urs Liska









The visceral beauty and intensity of the Book of the Hanging Gardens cycle overcomes all attempts to explain or dismiss these songs. Could any clearer proof exist against the idiotic and completely baseless stereotype that Schoenberg's music is "purely intellectual"?


----------



## EDaddy

http://postimage.org/

String Quartet No. 11 in D Minor, Op. 9, No. 4, Hob.III:22: II. Menuet
Haydn: The Complete String Quartets Played on Period Instruments; Festetics Quartet

I declare today a Haydn day! (for me anyway) 

Addendum: This really is a fantastic box set. Some of the best material ever written within the idiom; expertly played and articulated; and very well recorded. Sometimes I find the instruments in many of the period instrument recordings to sound brittle, thin and/or shrill, not to mention of poor intonation (could be the instrument, the player, or both). These recordings, however, sound warm and rich in the tonal department; and the performances are very well-"intonated" overall.

Highly recommend for any and all who either appreciate Haydn's chamber works, string quartets in general, period instrument recordings, or all of the above.


----------



## OldFashionedGirl

_On Spotify:_







*Bela Bartók * - Complete Solo Piano Works. Zoltán Kocsis.
14 Bagatelles, 2 Elegies, 6 Roumanian Folks Dances, Sonatina and 3 Hungarian Folks Tunes.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Ralph Vaughan Williams - vocal works with orchestra a.o. (fourth image is a different cover as the proper one is too small to read)


----------



## Dr Johnson

No. 1


----------



## pmsummer

*And now for something completely.*










MUSIC FOR AN AWFUL LOT OF WINDS & PERCUSSION
*P.D.Q. Bach*
Turtle Mountain Naval Base Tactical Wind Ensemble
Prof. Peter Schickele - director

Telarc


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Beethoven, Mendelssohn Violin Concertos*


----------



## Morimur

*Igor Stravinsky - The Rite of Spring (Gergiev, Kirov Orchestra)*


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1988, 1993.

View attachment 73259
View attachment 73260


----------



## pmsummer

OSTINATO
*Antonio Falconiero, Francesco Maria Marini, Johann Pachelbel, Henry Purcell, others*
Hespèrion XXI
Jordi Savall

Alia Vox


----------



## Eramirez156

First Complete Recording of *Gustav Mahler's Symphony No. 10*, performing version by *Deryck Cooke*









*Eugene Ormandy and the Philadelphia Orchestra*
_Columbia Masterworks, 1965 
M2L 335 (ML 6208-ML 6209)_.


----------



## Dr Johnson

The Mendelssohn


----------



## mmsbls

Oliver Davis - Flight, Voyager, and other works

I found this by searching the Naxos Music Library for works composed in 2014 or 2015. The music reminds me of Glass, and it is very lyrical. Flight is a Concerto for Violin and Strings. Voyager is a Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings. Probably would be a bit simplistic for many, but I enjoyed it.









John Luther Adams - Become Ocean

This also came up in the recently composed Naxos list. It's also a work nominated for the Post-1950 list currently ongoing. The first time I listened I was not espeically moved and did not finish, but this time I found the work rather more interesting and enjoyable.


----------



## George O

Wladimir Vogel (1896-1984)

Abschied für Streichorchester (1973) - In memoriam Karl Weber

Konzert für Violine und Orchester (1937)

Andrej Lütschg, violin
The Orchestra of St John's Smith Square / John Lubbock

on Tudor (Zürich), from 1975


----------



## Vaneyes

Kontrapunctus said:


> I heard the most intense chamber piece last night that I have ever encountered in concert: Leo *Ornstein's Piano Quintet*! Wow. Marc-Andre Hamelin did a heroic job with the crushingly difficult piano part, and the Johannes String Quartet played the string parts with amazing intensity. *Hamelin and the Pacifica Quartet have recorded the piece for Hyperion, which will be released September 19. *The Johannes Quartet opened the concert with Mendelssohn's Quartet Op.80--again, played with great passion and intensity. The Santa Fe Chamber Music Festival is well worth attending.


Thanks for that, K. Sounds terrific.


----------



## Blancrocher

Liszt: Les Annees De Pelerinage (Ciccolini)


----------



## TurnaboutVox

*Mussorgsky
*









*Poulenc*
Disc 2 again, 'Main dominee par le coeur'


----------



## Biwa

Handel's Memories : A selection from Grand Concertos Op. 6 - Eduardo López Banzo

While not a complete set, these are wonderfully high-spirited performances. 
And for anyone with 5.1 surround, the performances were miked in such a way that puts the listener right on the podium.

Here's an interview with Eduardo Banzo discussing Handel...


----------



## bejart

Jan Vanhal (1739-1813): Symphony in D Major, Bryan D2

Kevin Mallon conducting the Toronto Camerata


----------



## EDaddy

http://postimage.org/

Franz Berwald: Symphonies Nos. 3 And 4 / Piano Concerto
Okko Kamu: Heisingborg Symphony Orchestra

Listening to Symphony No. 3 in C major, "Sinfonie singuliere": I. Allegro fuocoso... 
An absolutely delightful and, in places, goose-bump-raising opening movement and theme.

Simply _Beautiful._


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Haydn, Seven Last Words*

The Attacca String Quartet. [I can't find a picture small enough. Sorry.]

This is a new arrangement of the string quartet version of this piece. The Attacca play sensitively, adding a few countermelodies which I'm not used to hearing, and including the introductory chorales. This is well done, but at this point, I still think the Lindsays are the ones who get straight to the heart of these pieces.


----------



## Chipomarc

About as mellow as it gets


----------



## bejart

George Druschetzky (1745-1819): Partita No.2

Trio Lutz: Robert Sebesta, Ronald Sebesta, and Andreas Fink, basset horns


----------



## Balthazar

*Niccolò Castiglioni (1932-96) ~ Como io passo l'estate.* Thomas Adès at the piano.

*Bruch ~ Violin Concerto No. 2, Op. 44.* James Ehnes backed by Mario Bernardi and Montreal.

*Brahms ~ Fantasien, Op. 116.* Stanislav Khristenko at the piano.


----------



## bejart

Jan Ladislav Dussek (1760-1812): Piano Sonata No.26 in A Flat, Op.64

Markus Becker, piano


----------



## Becca

Bizet - Symphony in C
Orchestre de Paris / Paavo Jarvi

When Nicholas Kenyon asked a conductor why Bizet's teenage Symphony in C was so rarely played, the response he got was "Because it's so f***ing difficult!" You would never know it from hearing this performance.









P.S. Why do I find myself thinking about Suzanne Farrell?  (but not at this tempo!)

P.P.S. On to Jeux d'enfants ... hmmm, Patricia McBride?


----------



## hombre777

Beethoven sonatas for Violin and Piano


----------



## Weston

Vaneyes said:


> FYI reality celeb Kim.


Ignorance _was_ bliss . . .


----------



## Pugg

*Schumann ; piano concerto*
_Van Cliburn _


----------



## Itullian

Antonin Dvorak: String Quartet No. 10 in Eb Op 51 
Prague String Quartet 
DG 429193 
KUSC.ORG


----------



## Pugg

Blancrocher said:


> View attachment 73266
> 
> 
> Liszt: Les Annees De Pelerinage (Ciccolini)


Are you familiar with the Brendel and the Arrau also?


----------



## Weston

Mahlerian said:


> Schoenberg: Early songs, Four Songs Op. 2, Six Songs Op. 3, Book of the Hanging Gardens Op. 15
> Konrad Jarnot, Urs Liska
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The visceral beauty and intensity of the Book of the Hanging Gardens cycle overcomes all attempts to explain or dismiss these songs. Could any clearer proof exist against the idiotic and completely baseless stereotype that Schoenberg's music is "purely intellectual"?


You may forgive me if I still dismiss the cover anyway as not intellectual enough!


----------



## Weston

*Random Romantic Répertoire*

*Dvorak: Cello Concerto in B minor, Op. 104 *
Charles Munch / Boston Symphony Orchestra / Gregor Piatigorsky, cello










All the Dvorak musical gestures are here, woodwind parallel third harmonies, bird-like flute trills, folk inspired melodies, and thankfully minimal triangle tingalinging for this outing. To my ears the 1960 recording sounds a little muddy.

*Brahms: Serenade for orchestra No. 2 in A *
Bernard Haitink / London Symphony Orchestra










This more than a little Beethovenian. If I weren't too lazy I'd look up whether this was written before or after the first symphony.

This interpretation is very different from other versions I've heard. That lively second movement Scherzo becomes almost a fast march with Haitink. Still there is a precision and clarity I can admire.

*Chausson: Poème, for violin & orchestra, Op. 25*
Jerome Kaltenbach / Orchestre Symphonique et Lyrique de Nancy /Laurent Korcia, violin










The surprise of the evening for me, this sounds strikingly modern at times for the 19th century, but then serialism was only a decade or two away. It is easy to forget all the innovations of the 19th century and that there are innovations going on all the time. No century can be lumped together as one thing.

Anyway, it's quite a nice piece -- the perfect nightcap.


----------



## Biwa

John Ward : Fantasies & Verse Anthems - Phantasm

Here is another excellent recording by Phantasm of the works of English composer, John Ward. This time they are joined by the Choir of Magdalen College in Oxford. The music is melancholy, a fashionable emotion during the English Golden Age. I find it most attractive, especially when it's performed as exquisitely as it here. The 'verse anthems' are psalm settings for voices and viols. These choral settings include fine solo and duet vocal parts. Interspersed between the anthems are instrumental 4-part viol 'fantasies'. 2-ch stereo sound is very good. And in 5.1 the natural ambience of the Chapel of Magdalen College is beautifully captured.


----------



## Itullian

Peter Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #1 (original version) in bb Op 23 
German Symphony Orchestra - Berlin / James Gaffigan 
Kirill Gerstein, piano

Myrios Classics 16 
KUSC.ORG


----------



## Pugg

​
Kodály: Hary János + Dances of Galantá
+ The Peacock & Peacock Variations

KERTÉSZ / LSO (1964)


----------



## Becca

Manxfeeder said:


> *Marcel Tyberg, Symphony No. 3*
> 
> This sounds to me like what would happen if Mahler and Bruckner collaborated on a symphony.
> 
> View attachment 73227


Fascinating ... the Brucknerian influence comes through loud and clear. While I don't think that I hear much in the way of Mahler, there are other parts which seem to remind me of Schubert! One thing for sure, if I didn't know otherwise, I would have put the work at around 1900 rather than 1938-43.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Continuing my Sibelius journey with Mutter's terrific recording of the violin concerto. I love the eerily white tone she uses at the beginning, gradually filling it with warmth as the phrase continues.


----------



## Oskaar

American Classsics - Copland








[HR][/HR]
*Copland:*​*Rodeo (Four Dance Episodes)*
*The Red Pony - Film Music (Suite)*
*Prairie Journal*
*Letter from Home*

[HR][/HR]Buffalo Philharmonic Orchestra, JoAnn Falletta



Presto reviews

spotify web

​


----------



## Musicophile

Tchaikovsky - Symphony No. 5 - Neeme Järvi.

I just reviewed it on my blog: http://musicophilesblog.com/2015/08...h-neeme-jarvi-or-why-i-dont-like-tchaikovsky/


----------



## Pugg

​_The World of Manon._
*Anna Moffo *


----------



## Jeff W

*In which there were thunderstorms*

Good morning TC from grey, gloomy and overcast Albany! We had thunderstorms much of yesterday and last night which influenced my decisions on music making slightly.









During our brief power outage during one round of storms, I had begun to listen to the Mendelssohn Piano Trios when I was interrupted by the resumption of electrical service. So, with Mendelssohn stuck in my head, I restarted this album once I got to work (where it was still storming). Yo-Yo Ma plays cello, Emanuel Ax plays piano and Itzhak Perlman plays violin. Absolutely wonderful playing.









With the storms winding down and ending, I couldn't resist the urge to play my favorite of the Beethoven symphonies, No. 6 'Pastoral'. I'd heard some chatter about this particular Beethoven cycle in this thread and others and when I saw it available for streaming, I jumped on listening to it. Jos van Immerseel conducting Anima Eterna. Paired with No. 6 is No. 8 in this set. Too early to make any decisions about this set, but I liked what I heard.









Now this one I picked because I saw one of the pieces listed in the credits in the film 'Alien'. Howard Hanson conducts the Eastman-Rochester Orchestra in his own Symphony No. 1 'Nordic' and No. 2 'Romantic' (of which the theme was used as the end title music in 'Alien'). Great wonderful music! Why isn't this featured in the concert hall more?









To finish out, I listened to three Quintets by W. A. Mozart. The Horn (K. 407), Oboe (K. 370) and Clarinet (K. 581) Quintets. The Brandis Quartet played the strings while Gerd Seifert (Horn), Lothar Koch (Oboe) and Karl Leister (Clarinet) joined in.

Hmm... Listened to two of the three big 'M's but didn't listen to anything by Mahler... Maybe later!


----------



## elgar's ghost

Vaughan Williams - chamber works, song cycles and mass. I think it's a bit of a pity that RVW didn't feel inclined to write a couple more chamber compositions later on in life - his second string quartet from the 1940s makes quite an impact.


----------



## MrTortoise

Johann Sebastian Bach
Motets

La Chapelle Royale
Collegium Vocale
Philippe Herreweghe, cond.


----------



## bejart

George Frideric Handel (1685-1759): Concerto Grosso in A Minor, Op.6, No.4

Orpheus Chamber Orchestra


----------



## MrTortoise

Mahlerian said:


> The one in the Stravinsky box set, while fine, is also the Suite rather than the full work.


Thanks for pointing that out, those expecting narration will be disappointed.


----------



## MrTortoise

Igor Stravinsky
Apollo

Columbia Symphony Orchestra
Igor Stravinsky, cond.


----------



## Dr Johnson

Concerto.


----------



## Pugg

*Renée Fleming* ;_ Guilty pleasures _


----------



## Orfeo

*Hector Berlioz*
Dramatic Legends in four parts "La Damnation de Faust."
-Kenneth Riegel, Jose van Dam, Frederica von Stade, & Malcolm King.
-The Chicago Symphony Orchestra & Chorus/Sir Georg Solti.

Symphonie Dramatique "Roméo et Juliette."
-Florence Quivar, Alberto Cupido, & Tom Krause.
-The Montreal Symphony & The Tutor Singers of Montreal/Charles Dutoit.

Symphonie Funebre et Triomphale.
-Jeffrey Budin, trombone.
-The Montreal Symphony & Chorus/Charles Dutoit.

*Ernest Chausson*
Symphony in B-flat
Symphonic Poem "Viviane."
-The BBC Philharmonic/Yan Pascal Tortelier.


----------



## Orfeo

ArtMusic said:


> Eurotrash staging, avoid this. There is *no need* for sexual nature on the stage of operas, it is just distraction and diminishes the magic of opera.


There is no magic in this opera, and by design. This is an "in your face" honesty of what women (and even men) went through in Soviet Russia. The resiliency of people (esp. women) during those times is never short of astonishing.


----------



## gardibolt

Just finished the Clemens Krauss 1953 Siegfried from Pristine (again). Stupendous.

Moving on to Beethoven Violin Concerto (Isaac Stern/Leonard Bernstein, NY Phil)


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mozart ; piano concertos 9 & 14*

_Christian Zacharias_


----------



## Vasks

*Levine, Chicago, Mahler 7th, RCA*


----------



## D Smith

Barber: Piano Concerto; Prutsman,Alsop/RSNO. This is not my favourite Barber concerto (the violin will always be that) but this spiky, percussive work makes for exciting listening. I enjoy the lyrical second movement the best, and the pianist Stephen Prutsman handles it, as well as the banging outer movements, with great style and technique. I'll be looking for more recordings by him. Also on this disc, Die Natali is a clever and beautiful reading of carols and will be added to my Christmas Classical list. Alsop conducts Medea's Dance of Vengeance pretty well, however I thought there was something missing so I put on Schippers to compare. His classic recording with New York wins hands down for ominous foreboding and visceral intensity. (This is a fantastic disc which has the best recording of the Adagio ever, IMO of course. Highly recommended.)


----------



## Pugg

​*Carmen for orchestra.*
_Morton Gould _


----------



## Mahlerian

Schoenberg: Friede auf Erden, Kol Nidre, Volkslieder op. 49, Canons, Deutsche Volkslieder
BBC Singers, BBC Symphony Orchestra, cond. Boulez









Boulez splits Schoenberg's choral works across two discs. These are the tonal/modal works he wrote for choir, including Friede auf Erden, which, although deemed impossible to sing at the time, seems to have become a somewhat popular piece for choirs recently (lots of amateur groups on Youtube performing it, for instance).


----------



## Vaneyes

Sampling for *Bill Schuman's* birthday (1910).


----------



## Vaneyes

Pugg said:


> *Renée Fleming* ;_ Guilty pleasures _


Another hand on chin.


----------



## pmsummer

DAS GLOGAUER LIEDERBUCH
_The Glogau Songbook, c. 1480_
Sabine Lutzenberger - soprano
Martin Hummel - baritone
Marc Lewon - lute
*Ensemble Dulce Melos*

Naxos


----------



## johnnysc

RCA Victor Red Seal CD

J.S. Bach Violin Concertos

Pinchas Zukerman and the English Chamber Orchestra


----------



## Morimur

*Schönberg: Das Chorwerk (Pierre Boulez)*

After many years of listening I am still awestruck by the sheer beauty of Schönberg's work. An artist without equal.


----------



## Easy Goer

Victoria de los Angeles - The Early Recordings - 1942-1953


----------



## Heliogabo

*Händel*
_Keyboard suites_
Lisa Smirnova, piano










Lovely and very well recorded performance.


----------



## Badinerie

DG LP fest today....


















This cover seems to have been used for later couplings on DG. The label is a Tulip one from the 60's Recordings '59 & '65


----------



## AClockworkOrange

*Gustav Mahler: Symphony No. 7*
Otto Klemperer & the Philharmonia


----------



## elgar's ghost

Tonight and tomorrow morning - Vaughan Williams symphonies and orchestral works. There are a few duplications between the collections here but the Boult boxed set has useful fill-ups such as Job, the Piano Concerto (version for two pianos) and the Serenade to Music:


----------



## Dr Johnson

No. 4


----------



## millionrainbows

Shostakovich, String Quartets 14 & 15. This is recorded the way I like it, clear and direct, with no hall ambience. It's also a 'modern' sounding approach, restrained, withougt excess of emotion.


----------



## millionrainbows

Inspired by Morimur, I got this out for another listen. I have the SONY as well. This is good.


----------



## millionrainbows

Mahlerian said:


> Schoenberg: Friede auf Erden, Kol Nidre, Volkslieder op. 49, Canons, Deutsche Volkslieder
> BBC Singers, BBC Symphony Orchestra, cond. Boulez
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Boulez splits Schoenberg's choral works across two discs. These are the tonal/modal works he wrote for choir, including Friede auf Erden, which, although deemed impossible to sing at the time, seems to have become a somewhat popular piece for choirs recently (lots of amateur groups on Youtube performing it, for instance).


Uhh, mailmen whistling it?


----------



## Heliogabo

More Händel here:









*Concerti grossi Op. 6 Nos. 1-4*
Berliner Philarmoniker
Herbert Von Karajan

I love this old fashioned barroque


----------



## KirbyH

I think my lizard brain this morning said to me "we're going to listen to the loudest things we can."



























Boulez's was the first Debussy that I ever owned - and it's not my favorite reading (very crystalline) but it's certainly the most well recorded, and the Clevelanders make a wonderful showing in La mer. DG's 4D sonics hold up extremely well too.

I've loved James Levine's Mahler for a long time now, and the 3rd and 6th from this reconstituted box are tremendous - boisterous playing, strong, bloody interpretations - not to mention RCA's breakfast of champions soundstage. PHEW.

I have two recordings of the Borodin 2nd symphony - Kubelik with the Vienna Phil and Martinon with the LSO. The latter is definitely my favorite. Decca's sonics are very bass-heavy here, but I don't really see that as a problem. Very incisive playing from the LSO, too.

I always say I'll get more idiomatic readings of the Dvorak tone poems but they just aren't works that I listen to often enough to warrant more than one set - all the same, the Berlin Phil does a good job, even if Sir Simon is a touch inert.


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1991 - 2000, 2009.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

Piano Trios of various sorts

*Martinů
Cinq pieces breves, Trio no. 1
Bergerettes*
Prague Trio [Music Vars, 1997]

Don't know why I bother with this image really! Music's good, though.










*Bridge
Piano Trio No. 1 (Phantasie trio) in C minor
Piano Trio No. 2
Nine miniatures for Piano Trio*
Jack Liebeck (Violin); Alexander Chaushian ('Cello); Ashley Wass (Piano) [Naxos, 2008]










*
Fauré
Piano Trio in D minor, Op. 120
Ravel
Piano Trio*
The Florestan Trio [Hyperion, 1999]










*Kurtág
Hommage à R. Sch, Op. 15d*
Kim Kashkashian (viola), Robert Levin (piano), Eduard Brunner (clarinet) [ECM, 1995]


----------



## Eramirez156

*Arthur Rubinstein Collection 18*
*Music Of Spain*

_1 Danza españolas (12) For Piano, Op. 37/No. 5 in E minor "Andaluza" 
2 Sombrero de tres picos, ballet/Danza del molinero 
3 Cantos de España for Piano, Op. 232/Córdoba (No. 04)
4 Goyescas/La maja y el ruiseñor 
5 Canco i dansa No. 1
6 Danze Española for Piano (Spanish Dances)/Andaluza (No. 05) 
7 Iberia Suite for Orchestra, Book 1/Evocación (No. 01)
8 Navarra
9 Suite española No. 3/Sevillanas
10 El Amor Brujo, ballet/Danza del terror 
11 Canco i dansa No. 6
12 Noches en los jardines de España/En el Generalife
13 Noches en los jardines de España/Danza lejena
14 Noches en los jardines de España/En los jardines se la Sierra de Cordoba
15 El Amor brujo, ballet/Danza ritual del fuego _


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

KirbyH said:


> Because these two things go together so well:
> View attachment 73067
> View attachment 73068
> 
> 
> Acts II and III of Gotterdammerung and Rimsky-Korsakov's Suite from Christmas Eve. I've gone nearly 25 years without hearing an R-K opera but for now, this will suffice just fine.
> 
> Wagner of course speaks for himself and I've listened to these bits so often I practically have them memorized. Part of what attracts me so much to this recording is just how rough and tough the Vienna Phil sounded in the mid 60s - I think that today they sound far too uniform; there was pungency here, and Solti whipped them up to sound positively pugnacious at points. (That's nice alliteration, isn't it?)


I definitely recommend Rimsky-Korsakov's The Tsar's Bride - excellent music and craftsmanship all the way through, imo. I'd say it's a masterpiece.

Robert Schumann - Symphony No. 1 in B-Flat Major, Op. 38 'Spring' (David Zinman; Tonhalle-Orchester Zurich).









This record just arrived - really liking the music. The performance is very dynamic, graceful and yet sharp at the right moments.


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 2005, 2004.

View attachment 73314


----------



## AClockworkOrange

*Arnold Schoenberg: Verklarte Nacht*
Pierre Boulez & Ensemble Intercontemporain








My exposure to Arnold Schoenberg is limited to this beautiful piece, the Chamber Symphonies and a String Quartet. My exposure to the Conductor, Pierre Boulez is negligible at best. As this set is available on Amazon Prime to stream for free - an excellent four letter word - I decided to give this set a try with a work I have some familiarity with.

I will continue to chip explore this set tomorrow. I doubt I will be converted to streaming for my regular listening because I do prefer a tangible format. I'm only just coming around to the idea of downloading music now I know websites such as Hyperion for example, offer higher quality downloads than MP3. This example comes to mind as I contemplate collecting Robert Simpsons Sting Quartets in the absence of a boxed collection.

I won't dispute the benefits of streaming - it suits me as an exploratory tool but if I like something I want to own a copy. I don't want to be dependent on an internet connection to listen to music - or tied down with a subscription fee.

My next disc will be my favourite recording of *Gustav Mahler's 'Resurrection' Symphony*, featuring the incomparable *Klaus Tennstedt and the London Philharmonic Orchestra *captured live in concert.


----------



## EDaddy

http://postimage.org/

Enjoying a little "Pop and Classics"... sort of.
Antonin Belafonte and Harry Dvořák. :lol:

(This is actually the kind of "filler" I could have done without in the Living Stereo box set. Surely they could have come up with another classical masterpiece instead of this!) :scold:

But it's a groovy cover. :lol:


----------



## bejart

Johann Stamitz (1717-1757): Symphony in A Major

Bohdan Warchal conducting the Slovak Chamber Orchestra


----------



## D Smith

AClockworkOrange said:


> *Arnold Schoenberg: Verklarte Nacht*
> Pierre Boulez & Ensemble Intercontemporain
> I won't dispute the benefits of streaming - it suits me as an exploratory tool but if I like something I want to own a copy. I don't want to be dependent on an internet connection to listen to music - or tied down with a subscription fee.


I completely agree with AClockworkOrange vis a vis streaming music. If I like a recording well enough to hear it again, I'll purchase a copy. That said, streaming is terrific for auditioning unfamiliar works. Quite often I'll listen and have a neutral reaction and move on. Happily that was not the case with a new disc by the Icelandic chamber group Nordic Affect entitled Clockworking. They commissioned new works by Icelandic composers which are played with amazing skill by members of the group and guest artists. As you might expect with 5 composers represented, the pieces are all over the board stylistically, but all are extremely engaging. I particularly liked "Shades of Silence" by Anna Thorvaldsdottir which featured drone and percussive effects and was very evocative. I'll definitely be purchasing this disc for further listening and enjoyment.


----------



## Cosmos

Feeling kind of low this evening. Thought I'd put on some "dark" music

Schoenberg - Verklarte Nacht for string orchestra










Then again, this one does have a happier ending, so maybe it'll brighten my mood.
Or I'll just put on Mozart, he's more effective


----------



## Cosmos

The Schoenberg made me nostalgic [which I always feel weird saying...shouldn't I be too young to feel nostalgia for anything? :lol:]

I decided to put on Mozart. I haven't listen to any of his piano concertos in a while so I thought I'd listen to two of them. I didn't have any real preference so I decided to use one of those online random number generator sites to tell me which ones to listen to. The generator spat out nos. 19 and 10. Coincidentally enough, I have this album:










Which has both of them in that order.


----------



## deprofundis

Im lisening to Orlando di lasso wright now his masses for fives voices, i wish i would buy more from this classical composer, i dont know his complete output but im seeking his madrigals , since Gesualdo made me love this kind of music, so im open to madrigals of di lasso, what an awesome composer this gentelmen is.


----------



## EDaddy

http://postimage.org/

George Lloyd: Symphony 4
Philharmonia Orchestra; Edward Downes


----------



## bejart

Mozart: Piano Sonata in D Major, KV 284

Walter Klien, piano


----------



## Blancrocher

Xenakis - "Dikhthas," for violin and piano


----------



## Heliogabo

*Lalo Schifrin
Gunther Schuller
Gerald Shapiro*
_Piano trios_
Eaken Piano Trio










Great 20th century piano trio music, I think it deserves more atention...


----------



## Blancrocher

Pugg said:


> Are you familiar with the Brendel and the Arrau also?


Yeah--I've also owned the Berman and Chamayou in the past. The grungy Berman recording was probably my favorite out of that group, but it's a tough call.

In any case, Ciccolini is my obsession right now--only time will tell how it wears with me!


----------



## brotagonist

I'm always a bit hesitant about calling this classical music, but classical performers (Ma, Kremer and many others) have performed his music:









Astor Piazzolla : The Soul of the Tango (various compositions)
Yo Yo Ma


----------



## brotagonist

deprofundis said:


> Im lisening to Orlando di lasso wright now his masses for fives voices, i wish i would buy more from this classical composer, i dont know his complete output but im seeking his madrigals , since Gesualdo made me love this kind of music, so im open to madrigals of di lasso, what an awesome composer this gentelmen is.


Already your thoughts and their presentation are more coherent  I will venture to guess that you have broken out of the destructive mould :wave:


----------



## brotagonist

millionrainbows said:


> Uhh, mailmen whistling it?


That explains why some of my orders have taken so long


----------



## tortkis

Howard Skempton: bolt from the blue (Mode)








Daniel Becker, piano
EXAUDI, James Weeks, director

Simple and beautiful solo piano pieces and choral works. The vocals and piano are very good.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Beethoven*; Sonatas OP.28.OP.49 No-1&2
_Daniel Barenboim _


----------



## Balthazar

*Brahms ~ Three Intermezzi, Op. 117.* Emanuel Ax at the piano.

*Bruch ~ Violin Concerto No. 3, Op. 58.* James Ehnes backed by Dutoit and Montreal. I am coming around to the composer's view that his later violin concertos were at least the equal of his ever-popular first.

*Joan Sutherland ~ The Art of the Prima Donna.* Joan Sutherland in prime form.


----------



## Pugg

Talking about Dame Joan....

​
*Dame Joan Sutherland*;_ Bel Canto aria's _


----------



## OldFashionedGirl

_On Spotify:_







*Bela Bartók* - 2 Roumanian Dances, 3 Hungarian Folksongs for the Csik District, Allegro Barbaro, 4 Dirges, Suite and For Children Vol. 1. About this last work, though it had a demagogic end, it was interesting to hear. I've read that Bartók loved children, and for me he capture their spirit in this pieces. A less known side of Bartók.


----------



## Pugg

​*Schubert: Partsong; at al.*
_Danco/Tear/ Elizabethan singers_


----------



## Tsaraslondon

There have been many excellent recordings of Britten's first great opera, not least the composer's own, which is also in my collection. Davis's recordings celebrates two famous performances in Jon Vickers's powerful Grimes and Heather Harper's sympathetic Ellen, but the whole cast, who were also appearing in the opera at Covent Garden at the same time are excellent.

So different are the Britten and Davis recordings, I'd find it impossible to choose between the two, so I won't, and just say I'm happy to have both.


----------



## Biwa

bejart said:


> Mozart: Piano Sonata in D Major, KV 284
> 
> Walter Klien, piano


I love Walter Klien's Mozart. I saw him perform Mozart's piano concerto no.23 years ago.

Along with those piano sonatas, his recordings of Mozart's variations are pure heaven. :cheers:


----------



## schigolch




----------



## MrTortoise

Maurice Ravel
Piano Trio in a minor
Joshua Bell, piano
Jean-Yves Thibaudet, piano
Steven Isserlis, cello

Ernest Chausson
Concert for violin, piano, and string quartet
Joshua Bell, violin
Jean-Yves Thibaudet, piano
Takács String Quartet


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mahler; Symphony 4*
_Popp /Tennstedt _


----------



## MrTortoise

Franz Schubert
String Quartet No. 15 in G, D.887
String Quartet No. 12 in c minor, D.703 'Quartettsatz'

Quartetto Italiano


----------



## MrTortoise

And since Cosmos mentioned it and I just ran across the CD:

Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart
Piano Concerto No. 10 in E-flat for two pianos, K.365

Martha Argerich and Alexandre Rabinovitch, pianos


----------



## tortkis

Jacopo da Bologna: Madrigali e Cacce - La Reverdie (ARCANA)









Jacopo da Bologna (fl. 1340 - c. 1386) was an Italian composer, a contemporary of Landini.


----------



## AClockworkOrange

My listening this morning commenced with more *Schoenberg from the Boulez set via Amazon Prime*. The labelling on tracks leave much to be desired at times. I didn't note every track but the rough position in the track list. As it was my first listen to these pieces - all vocal - my main interest was to get the basic feel for the music.

Overall, I enjoyed the music a great deal. I will likely order this set in due course, though the lack of texts in the set is disappointing. Not a deal breaker but it is what it is.

Presently, I am listening to *Mahler's Symphony No.7 again, this time performed by David Zinman & the Tonhalle Zurich.* The clarity in this performance is wonderful. This is one Symphony which in the past has been a tricky piece to appreciate, but a combination of time and broadening/developing tastes/experiences has led to this work finally opening up to me (or vice versa).


----------



## bejart

Antonio Vivaldi (1678-1741): Recorder Concerto in G Major, RV 435

Il Giardino Armonico -- Giovanni Antonini, recorder


----------



## Vasks

_Final day of listening before vacation_

*Biber - Missa Bruxellensis (Savall/Alia Vox*)


----------



## Pugg

​*Berlioz; Te Deum
*
_Recorded live at the Cathedral of St.John the Divine.
_
Stunning sound :tiphat:


----------



## Orfeo

*The Rugged Northern Landscape*

*Joly Braga Santos*
Symphony no. IV "To the Portuguese Musical Youth."
-The National Symphony Orchestra of Ireland/Alvaro Cassuto.

*Hugo Alfven*
Symphony no. IV in C minor "Från havsbandet" (From the Outermost Skerries).
-Christina Hogman (soprano) & Claes-Haken Ahnsjo (tenor).
-The Stockholm Philharmonic Orchestra/Neemi Jarvi.

*Sir Arnold Bax*
Winter Legends.
-Margaret Fingerhut, piano.
-The London Philharmonic Orchestra/Bryden Thomson.

*Ernest John Moeran*
Symphony in G minor.
-The Ulster Orchestra/Vernon Handley.

*George Lloyd*
Symphony no. VII.
-The BBC Philharmonic Orchestra/George Lloyd.

*Carl August Nielsen*
Rhapsody Overture "En Fantasirejse til Færøerne" (An Imaginary Trip to the Faroe Islands).
-The Danish National Symphony Orchestra/Thomas Dausgaard.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Haydn; Cácilien-Messe*


----------



## Pugg

​
*Donizetti; Maria Stuarda.*
_Dame Joan Sutherland_/ Tourangeau/ Pavarotti.
Richard Bonynge conducting.:tiphat:


----------



## hombre777

Mozart Piano Concerto No.9 in E flat Major K. 271 "Jeunehomme"


----------



## Vaneyes

Sampling for *Butterworth* death day (Killed in action, WWI, 1916). :angel:


----------



## brotagonist

hombre777 said:


> Mozart Piano Concerto No.9 in E flat Major K. 271 "Jeunehomme"


Is that a warhorse? I've never heard of it


----------



## EDaddy

http://postimage.org/

Lilburn: Orchestral Works - _Aotearoa_ & _Song of Islands_
James Judd & The New Zealand Symphony Orchestra

Both lively, colorful pieces.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Not much love for this set in the 2015 Most Recommended Opera CDs thread, but I've always rather enjoyed it, not least for Kraus's stylish singing as Arturo. Compared to Callas, Caballe is a relatively placid presence, but she sings beautifully, and not without feeling. Muti's tempi can be a bit on the fast side, and his insistence on singing what is in the score means there's no top Eb in the Mad Scene (a note which was not in Caballe's armoury anyway). I suppose it's only right that choice will eventually come down to Callas or Sutherland, but it would be a shame for this one to be forgotten.


----------



## pmsummer

QUATUOR POUR LA FIN DU TEMPS
_(Quartet for the End of Time)_
*Olivier Messiaen*
Trio Wanderer
with Pascal Moraguès - clarinette

Harmonia Mundi


----------



## mmsbls

Penderecki String Quartet No. 3

I've heard this work several times recently, and I'm becoming quite a fan of it. There are some beautiful passages as well as a powerful driving theme that excites the senses.


----------



## johnnysc

TELDEC CD 1992 (original release 1964)

Johann Sebastian Bach

Brandenburg Concertos

Concentus Musicus Wien
Nikolaus Harnoncourt


----------



## millionrainbows

MrTortoise said:


> Franz Schubert
> String Quartet No. 15 in G, D.887
> String Quartet No. 12 in c minor, D.703 'Quartettsatz'
> 
> Quartetto Italiano


This seems to be an "old standby" that everybody should have. I read good reviews on it, and I have my copy at hand. Has anybody else perceived this?


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 2009, 2008.


----------



## Vaneyes

millionrainbows said:


> This{italian Qt. Schubert 'Last Four'} seems to be an "old standby" that everybody should have. I read good reviews on it, and I have my copy at hand. Has anybody else perceived this?


Would I be punched in the face, if I said it was serviceable?


----------



## millionrainbows

Vaneyes said:


> Would I be punched in the face, if I said it was serviceable?


No; after all, it's only Schubert!


----------



## shadowdancer

Old school stuff
Brahms Horn T3 in E-Flat, Op 40
Brain, Salpeter and Preedy


----------



## pmsummer

DOUBLE SEXTET
2 X 5
*Steve Reich*
eighth blackbird (Double Sextet)
Bang on a Can (2 x 5)

Nonesuch


----------



## Dr Johnson

No. 8


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Zemlinsky, Quartet No. 1*


----------



## deprofundis

Tonight i might be lisening to Hosokawa and have a marathon symphony 1 and 2 than landscape.I would like to point out His music is not of our time but a close future or a distant one, his music sound like nothing else in the classical universe.
I was goeing to lisen to some Holst but i got the planet ans mars bringer of war is ''heavy metal'' so let's stick to Hosokawa instead.


----------



## pmsummer

YOU ARE (VARIATIONS)
CELLO COUNTERPOINT
*Steve Reich*
Los Angeles Master Chorale
Grant Gershon - conductor
Maya Beiser - cello

Nonesuch


----------



## EDaddy

http://postimage.org/

Johann Stamitz - Symphony in F major, Op. 4, No. 1
Nicholas Ward & The Northern Chamber Orchestra

Very straight forward, appealing early period Classical music.


----------



## Vaneyes

Just finished the magisterial Xiao-Mei *Haydn* Sonatas album. The only bad thing about it is its brevity of 70:05.

The thing with *Haydn* Sonatas is they're like potato chips. Once you get started....

MAH had the right idea, recording three doubles of *Haydn* Sonatas. Now on the runway, Volume I, recorded 2005. :tiphat:


----------



## elgar's ghost

Peter Warlock - the two bona fide orchestral works, one choral setting and almost half of his songs for voice and piano:


----------



## TurnaboutVox

Classical piano trios tonight:

*Haydn
Trio in E minor, Hob.XV:12
Trio in F sharp minor, Hob.XV:26
Trio in E major, Hob.XV:28
Trio in E flat major, Hob.XV:30*
Schiff, Shiokawa, Pergamenschikow [Decca, 1996]

Wonderfully crisp playing from Schiff and colleagues










*Mozart
Piano Trio No. 5 in C major, K. 548 
Piano Trio No. 4 in E major, K. 542 
Piano Trio No. 3 in B flat major, K. 502*
Anne-Sophie Mutter, Daniel Müller-Schott, André Previn [DG, 2006]

Played in a surprisingly romantic style, actually! I'm advised to try the Beaux Arts Trio next in this repertoire.










*Shostakovich
Piano Trio No. 1 in C minor, Op. 8
Piano Trio No. 2 in E minor, Op. 67*
Beaux Arts Trio (but not the classic line-up) - Daniel Hope (vn), Antonio Meneses (vc), Menahem Pressler [Warner, 2005]

Oh, but where has Shostakovich's trio Op. 8 been hiding all my life? What a lovely little late-romantic gem! A rather soft-edged Piano Trio No. 2, though. (I have their 1967 LP disc of the Trio No2 / Ives piano trio which is very different, but then it is essentially a different ensemble)


----------



## Tsaraslondon

elgars ghost said:


> Peter Warlock - the two bona fide orchestral works, one choral setting and almost half of his songs for voice and piano:


Do you know *The Curlew*? An absolutely haunting and original work.

It's on this EMI CD in a matchless performance by Ian Partridge.


----------



## SimonNZ

Toshio Hosokawa's Voiceless Voice In Hiroshima - Sylvain Cambreling, cond.

It being, right now, Japanese time, seventy years since the devistation of Hiroshima


----------



## Barbebleu

GregMitchell said:


> There have been many excellent recordings of Britten's first great opera, not least the composer's own, which is also in my collection. Davis's recordings celebrates two famous performances in Jon Vickers's powerful Grimes and Heather Harper's sympathetic Ellen, but the whole cast, who were also appearing in the opera at Covent Garden at the same time are excellent.
> 
> So different are the Britten and Davis recordings, I'd find it impossible to choose between the two, so I won't, and just say I'm happy to have both.


My sentiments exactly. I love Grimes. Such great music by one of Britain's finest composers. I have that great live Grimes from Covent Garden in 1969 with Vickers on searing form. Geraint Evans in the cast too.


----------



## Clayton

Barbebleu said:


> My sentiments exactly. I love Grimes. Such great music by one of Britain's finest composers. I have that great live Grimes from Covent Garden in 1969 with Vickers on searing form. Geraint Evans in the cast too.


I also think this recording is very good; I hear an earthy Grimes balanced by a very pure Ellen. It is a very touching story in this interpretation.


----------



## elgar's ghost

GregMitchell said:


> Do you know *The Curlew*? An absolutely haunting and original work.
> 
> It's on this EMI CD in a matchless performance by Ian Partridge.


Yes, Greg - I have the Curlew cycle on a Naxos disc. I haven't heard the album in your picture but it certainly looks like a gilt-edged compilation judging by the performers and compositions.


----------



## Balthazar

*Brahms ~ Six Piano Pieces, Op. 118.* Murray Perahia at the piano.

*Bruch ~ Scottish Fantasy, Op. 46.* Michael Rabin on violin with Adrian Boult leading the Philharmonic Orchestra.

*Béla Fleck ~ Night Over Water.* The composer on banjo joins the Brooklyn Riders in this work for banjo and string quartet.


----------



## D Smith

Dvorak; String Quartet No. 9 and Terzetto. Sheer bliss. The Vlach Quartet does a superb job with these. I love the trio which is seldom heard. Recommended.


----------



## Alfacharger

Music inspired by Shakespeare tonight. First Paine's overture to "As You Like It". I think this overture has one of the most romantic openings ever composed. The whole work is a delight.










Followed by first volume of Castelnuovo-Tedesco's Shakespeare Overtures. If you love Respighi, you'll love Mario.


----------



## Chipomarc

To coincide with its twentieth anniversary, the MSO and original soundtrack composer, Nigel Westlake, joined forces to present the world premiere of Babe: The Twentieth Anniversary Concert


----------



## Jeff W

*In which Jeff posts quickly*

I was in such a hurry to post this morning that I forgot to click 'Submit Reply'! Doh!









Gustav Mahler - Symphony No. 9. Rafael Kubelik conducting the Bavarian Radio Symphony Orchestra.









Bela Bartok - Piano Concertos No. 1, 2 & 3. Geza Anda playing solo piano and Ferenc Fricsay conducting the Radio-Symphonie-Orchester Berlin.









Bedřich Smetana - Ma vlast. The Czech Philharmonic Orchestra was conducted by Libor Pesek.


----------



## Eramirez156

*Scheherazade - Symphonic Suite Op. 35 *
 *Nikolai Rimsky-Korsakov *









*Ernest Ansermet *
*Orchestre De La Société Des Concerts Du Conservatoire*

Recorded 22 September 1954


----------



## Guest




----------



## bejart

Frantisek Benda (1709-1786): Sinfonia in D Major

Milan Munclinger conducting the Ars Rediviva


----------



## Chipomarc

Watching Bernard Haitink lead the Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra perform Shostakovich - Symphony No 15 in A major on youtube.

Just can't get into all this string plucking, free bowing, and check out the percussion section: 

4 Timpani
Bass drum
Snare drum
Soprano tom-tom drum
Cymbals
Tam-tam
Triangle
Castanets
Wood block
Whip
Xylophone


----------



## EDaddy

http://postimage.org/

The Great #9 as played by Munch & Co.


----------



## bejart

Pavel Vranicky (1756-1808): String Quartet in D Minor, Op.16, No.6

Stamic Quartet: Bohuslav Matousek and Josef Kekula, violins -- Jan Peruska, viola -- Vladimir Leixner, cello


----------



## KenOC

Some Handel Flute Sonatas, l'Ecole d'Orphee. Very pleasant.


----------



## Cosmos

W.F. Bach - Viola Duet
Francois Fernandez & Ryo Terakado






Stumbled upon this just now. Lovely


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Debussy, Nocturnes*


----------



## Mahlerian

Mozart: Sonata in B-flat K570, Sonata in D K576
Mitsuko Uchida









Debussy: Preludes Book 1
Krystian Zimerman


----------



## EDaddy

http://postimage.org/

Delius, Frederick (1862 - 1934) - Songs of Farewell - No. 1. How sweet the silent backward tracings! (Double Chorus) Bournemouth Symphony Chorus/Bournemouth Symphony Orchestra/Richard Hickox
Chandos Milestones [Disc 5]

Addendum: Love me some Delius... but not really sure this kind of choral approach is my cup o' tea. It's a little... _Walt Disney?_


----------



## Pugg

*Beethoven*:
"Leonore Overture No. 3 Op.72a" (October 24, 1960 New York, Manhattan Center),
"The Consecration of the House Op.124" (October 9, 1962 New York, Philharmonic Hall),
"King Stephen Overture Op.117" (October 4, 1966 New York, Philharmonic Hall),
"Fidelio Overture Op.72b" (January 10th, 31st, 1967 New York, Philharmonic Hall),
"Egmont Overture Op.84" (February 12, 1970 New York, Philharmonic Hall),
"Leonore Overture Op.72a" (May 18, 1976 Carnegie Hall)
New York Philharmonic


----------



## Pugg

Kontrapunctus said:


>


Beautiful recording.:tiphat:


----------



## SeptimalTritone

Went through Tristan and Isolde over the past few days. The three acts on youtube below:














Some of the heaviest, most dissonant stuff ever. It feels like it doesn't ever resolve until the end...


----------



## Blancrocher

Tristan Murail - Desintegrations


----------



## Pugg

*Gershwin; Rhapsody in blue*, et al


----------



## Itullian

Johannes Brahms: Symphony #2 in D Op 73 
National Philharmonic Orchestr / Leopold Stokowski 
Cala 531 
KUSC.ORG


----------



## Pugg

​On this glorious morning :
*Vivaldi; Four Seasons*
_Pinchas Zukerman._


----------



## mmsbls

Messiaen - Quartet for the End of Time

A remarkable work with quite varied movements.


----------



## Guest

Pugg said:


> Beautiful recording.:tiphat:


Yep! I found a used copy for $12 in a Santa Fe CD/Book store.


----------



## Oskaar

Italian Oboe Concertos








[HR][/HR]
*Aguilar, S:*​*Oboe Concerto in C major*
*Bellini:*​*Oboe Concerto in E flat major*
*Donizetti:*​*Concertino for English horn and orchestra in G major*
*Pilotti:*​*Concerto in F Major for English Horn and Orchestra*
*Rossini:*​*Introduction, Theme and Variations for Clarinet & Orchestra*
*Sammartini, G B:*​*Oboe Concerto in G Major*

[HR][/HR]Diego Dini Ciacci (oboe and direction)
Orchestra di Padova e del Veneto

Spotify web


----------



## Pugg

​*Verdi : La Forza del destino*

_Price/ Tucker/ Merril/ Verrett/ Tozzi._
Maestro Schippers leads this all star cast :tiphat:


----------



## SeptimalTritone

mmsbls said:


> Messiaen - Quartet for the End of Time
> 
> A remarkable work with quite varied movements.
> 
> View attachment 73353


Agreed. It's a powerful episodic work of contrasts.


----------



## Tedski

Chipomarc said:


> Watching Bernard Haitink lead the Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra perform Shostakovich - Symphony No 15 in A major on youtube.
> 
> Just can't get into all this string plucking, free bowing, and check out the percussion section:
> 
> 4 Timpani
> Bass drum
> Snare drum
> Soprano tom-tom drum
> Cymbals
> Tam-tam
> Triangle
> Castanets
> Wood block
> Whip
> Xylophone


I need more cow bell!


----------



## Tsaraslondon

This was a private recording made for Walter Legge and in slightly better sound than you will hear elsewhere, though by no means perfect. Callas is superb of course, her voice amazingly limpid and responsive to all the roles demands (this is a true dramatic coloratura role). Apart from Christoff, the rest of the cast is hardly great, but at least they are adequate, and, as compensation, we have the great Erich Kleiber in the pit.


----------



## Il_Penseroso




----------



## Pugg

​
*Beethoven; piano sonatas .*
OP.10 No 1-3 OP.54
_Daniel Barenboim_


----------



## Jeff W

*In which Jeff is lazy*

Good morning TC from bright and sunny Albany! I was feeling a bit lazy last night, so I decided to just stream a four disc set instead of picking and choosing what to listen to. The box I chose was this one:









Rafeal Kubelik conducting the Chicago Symphony Orchestra. Everything is in glorious old fashioned mono!

Disc 1

W. A. Mozart - Symphony No. 38 'Prague'
Dvorak - Symphony No. 9 'From the New World'

Old school rendition of Mozart and a very nice version of Dvorak.

Disc 2

Smetana - Ma vlast

I just listened to another version of this one last night, which is how I stumbled upon this set. Too early to tell which one I prefer.

Disc 3

Mussorgsky\Ravel - Pictures at an Exhibition
Bartok - Music for Strings, Percussion and Celesta

Both are good but I think they were bettered by Reiner's later recordings on RCA for the Living Stereo series.

Disc 4

Hindemith - Symphonic Metamorphoses on Themes by Carl Maria von Weber
Schoenberg - Five Pieces for Orchestra
Kodaly - Variations on a Hungarian Folk Song for Orchestra, "The Peacock"
Bartok - The Miraculous Mandarin Suite

Not my usual cup of tea. I think this is the first time on hearing these pieces. I can see where people don't care for Schoenberg but I think I liked this one. The others were pretty good too!


----------



## AClockworkOrange

*Arnold Schoenberg: Erwartung Op.17 - Melodrama in 1 Act*
Janis Martin (Soprano), Pierre Boulez & the BBC Symphony Orchestra







When I commented on some of my listening to this set yesterday, this is one of the pieces which I played a number of times. Now that the CD set has arrived I can confirm the performers and the name of the piece - Amazon Prime's labelling not always being helpful.

I am really enjoying this piece and performance a great deal.


----------



## bejart

JS Bach: Concerto in G Major, BWV 1048, Brandenburg No.3

Sir Neville Marriner conducting the Academy of St.Martin-in-the-Fields


----------



## opus55

Bach: Keyboard Concerto in F minor, BWV 1056
_David Fray, piano and direction
The Deutsche Kammerphilharmonie Bremen | Florian Donderer, concert master_










Listening to KBS 1FM podcast. Well played in romantic style but a little too sweet for my taste.


----------



## Jeff W

*In which Jeff listens to his local orchestra*

Going to take a complete shot in the dark with this one. Randomly searched for the Albany Symphony Orchestra and saw this album of music written about the local area:









Robert Starer

_Evanescence_ (The American Brass Quintet actually plays this one and not the Albany SO)
Hudson Valley Suite

Francis Thorne

Symphony No. 7 'Along the Hudson'
_Simultaneities_ (The American Brass Quintet plays this one too according to the metadata...)

David Alan Miller conducts the Albany Symphony Orchestra. I must confess to never having heard of either composer, so this is all new music to me!


----------



## Oskaar

Aho: Symphony No. 15








[HR][/HR]
*Aho:*​*Minea (Concertante Music for Orchestra)*
Osmo Vänskä
*Concerto for Double Bass and Orchestra*
Eero Munter (double bass)
Jaako Kuusisto
*Symphony No. 15*
Dima Slobodeniouk

[HR][/HR]Lahti Symphony Orchestra

Spotify,web


----------



## Pugg

​
*Beethoven ; Fidelio*(disc 2)
*Jonas Kaufmann/ Nina Stemme *
Claudio Abbado


----------



## Potiphera

[


----------



## MrTortoise

Ludwig van Beethoven
Piano Sonata No. 25 in G, Op. 79
Piano Sonata No. 19 in G minor, Op. 49 No. 1
Piano Sonata No. 26 in E-flat 'Les Adieux', Op. 81a
Piano Sonata No. 11 in B-flat, Op. 22
Piano Sonata No. 22 in F, Op. 54

Annie Fischer, piano


----------



## MrTortoise

millionrainbows said:


> This seems to be an "old standby" that everybody should have. I read good reviews on it, and I have my copy at hand. Has anybody else perceived this?


The only real comparison I can make is it sure beats the socks off my previous 'Death and the Maiden' recording. I got this due to the reviews and it's positive feedback here on the forum. Seems pretty stellar to me!


----------



## Blancrocher

Franck/Brahms: Violin Sonata, Horn Trio (Perlman/Ashkenazy/Tuckwell); Brahms: Paganini Variations, Op.79 Rhapsodies, Op.10 Ballades (Angelich)


----------



## Orfeo

*The Voguish, the Introspective, the Intimacy.........**

Nikolay Myaskovsky*
Piano Sonatas IV, V, IX; Sonatine in E; Prelude & Rondo-Sonata, op. 58.
-Murray McLachlan, piano.

*Federico Mompou*
Impressiones intimas, Suburbis, Scenes d'enfants, Dialogues, Preludes, etc.
-Martin Jones, piano.

*Enrique Granados*
Los majos enamorados I & II, Libro de horas, Elisenda, Twelve danzas espanolas, etc.
-Martin Jones, piano.

*Joaquin Turina*
Contes d'Espagne I & II, Souvenirs de l'Ancienne Espange, Silhouettes.
-Jordi Maso, piano.


----------



## Pugg

​*Haydn/ Hummel/ Hertel/ Stamitz* ; Trumpet concertos 
_Håkan Hardenberger_


----------



## Badinerie

Today's listens.

Love this cd!










I picked up this next one in a second in a used record store in Sunderland for a pittance . It replaces my much played older copy. One of my earlies Classical buys. Im a very happy bunny!


----------



## Mahlerian

AClockworkOrange said:


> Arnold Schoenberg: Erwartung Op.17 - *Melodrama* in 1 Act
> Janis Martin (Soprano), Pierre Boulez & the BBC Symphony Orchestra
> 
> When I commented on some of my listening to this set yesterday, this is one of the pieces which I played a number of times. Now that the CD set has arrived I can confirm the performers and the name of the piece - Amazon Prime's labelling not always being helpful.
> 
> I am really enjoying this piece and performance a great deal.


Glad to hear you're enjoying the Schoenberg, but I do feel the need to step in and make one correction. Erwartung is a "monodrama" (an opera with a single character), not a "melodrama" (work with spoken voice over musical accompaniment).


----------



## Pugg

​*Verdi: Nabucco.*
_Gobbi/ Souliotis et all._
Lamberto Gardelli conducting.


----------



## GreenMamba

Yoshimatsu: Cello Concerto (2003), Dixon, Fujioka/BBC Phil. I like the *sound* of it, but not sure about the work as a whole.


----------



## AClockworkOrange

Mahlerian said:


> Glad to hear you're enjoying the Schoenberg, but I do feel the need to step in and make one correction. Erwartung is a "monodrama" (an opera with a single character), not a "melodrama" (work with spoken voice over musical accompaniment).


Thanks Mahlerian.

You are of course correct in Erwartung being a monodrama. I honestly don't know if I misread the disc sleeve or mistyped when posting. I usually spot my typos but this one passed me by :lol:


----------



## johnnysc

Hyperion CD

Bach - The Six Partitas BWV 825-830

Angela Hewitt - piano

Original Recording June 24-26, 1996 and January 6-8, 1997


----------



## brotagonist

Fuyuhiko Sasaki - Hana no Utage (Feast of Flowers) for kugo, gagaku and dance (2010)
[performers: Reigakusha ?]


----------



## Musicophile

Several French pianists:

Debussy: Complete Piano Music vol. 4 - Jean-Efflam Bavouzet

Brahms: Piano Works - Adam Laloum


----------



## Morimur

*Toru Takemitsu - Orchestral Works; Autumn (Numajiri)*


----------



## Oskaar

*Hugh AITKEN*
Aspen Concerto; Rameau Remembered; In Praise of Ockeghem









Aspen Concerto

Rameau Remembered

In Praise of Ockeghem

www.musicweb

www.gramophone

spotify web

Fantastisk,great sounding album!


----------



## AClockworkOrange

From Schoenberg to Liszt, various pieces performed by Jos van Immerseel & the Anima Eterna.


----------



## worov




----------



## Manxfeeder

*Debussy, Nocturnes.*

Cantelli delivers details, but the sound of the recording to me tips the scales in favor of Haitink.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Schoenberg, Piano Concerto*

I can't believe I haven't heard this yet. It's about time.


----------



## Morimur

*Toru Takemitsu - The Film Music of Toru Takemitsu (Adams)*


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 2003, 1994/5.


----------



## Vaneyes

Re* embedded videos*, a gentle reminder to please put them on the *Current Listening with YouTube Videos* thread.

http://www.talkclassical.com/21575-current-listening-youtube-videos.html

Links to videos are okay on this thread Current Listening Vol. III. Thank you for your cooperation. It is appreciated. :tiphat:


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Bruckner, Symphony No. 3*

I'm in the middle of the slow movement. Lovely, even with cheap earbuds.


----------



## Eramirez156

*Anton Bruckner*
*Symphony no. 4*









*Rudolf Kempe *
*Munich Philharmonic*

Recorded live 25 November 1972
___________________________________

*Dmitri Shostakovich *
*Symphony no. 5*









* Leopold Stokowski *
*Stadium Symphony of New York*


----------



## Dustin

Been falling for the music of Hummel here lately. Another one of those severely under-appreciated composers who had some extremely high quality works. Schumann and Chopin held him in very high regard but for whatever reason his popularity has faded since that time. Just listened to the 4th Piano Sonata, Op 38, and that's one heck of a fun ride right there.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

More piano trios:

*Shostakovich - Piano Trio No. 2, Op. 67
Ives - Piano Trio (1911)*
Beaux Arts Trio (Pressler / Cohen / Greenhouse) [Philips, (LP) 1975]

This 1975 BAT Shostakovich #2 is much sharper-focused than the modern one I auditioned yesterday. The Ives trio is a great work, I think. It's one of those works I heard as 'noise', albeit quite exciting noise, when I first came across it, but now hear just as music. Great music.










and more Debussy:

*Debussy
Preludes, books I and II
Les soirs illumines pars l'ardeur de charbon*
Jean-Efflam Bavouzet [Chandos, 2012]

More rather muscular Debussy at the hands of J-E Bavouzet. I'm not sure about this: more poetry would be welcome.


----------



## EDaddy

http://postimage.org/

Franz Berwald - Symphony No. 1


----------



## KenOC

Christian Lindberg, Flute Conceto "The World of Montuagretta." A very nice piece, probably the best flute concerto written by a professional trombonist!


----------



## Mahlerian

Striggio: Ecce beatam lucem, Missa Ecco si beato giorno, etc.; Tallis: Spem in alium
I Fagiolini, cond. Hollingworth









Takemitsu: Dream/Window, Spirit Garden
Tokyo Metropolitan Orchestra, cond. Wakasugi


----------



## D Smith

Bartok: Violin Concerto No. 2. Mutter/Ozawa. This was the first piece of 'modern' music I can remember hearing live. It was at a Tanglewood concert and still remains a favourite to this day. Mutter does her usual superlative job in this recording and Ozawa is fine in support.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Tonight and tomorrow - Kubelik's Mahler. Nearly 15 years ago this was my second introduction to Mahler - after Solti's no. 8 - but my first to symphonies 1-9 (plus the first movement of the 10th) as a whole. I've bought many recordings of Mahler's symphonies in the intervening years but this still remains the only cycle I have on a one conductor/one label basis.


----------



## johnnysc

Chandos CD

Tchaikovsky - Symphony 6 " Pathetique "

Mariss Jansons and Oslo Philharmonic Orchestra

Original Performance - August 11-13, 1986


----------



## George O

Ernest Chausson (1855-1899)

Trio en sol mineur, op 3
pour violon, violoncelle et piano

Pièce en ut majeur, op 39
pour violoncelle et piano

Gérard Jerry, violin
Frédéric Lodéon, cello
Daria Hovora, piano

on Centre Culturel de Valprivas (France), from 1979


----------



## pmsummer

LA BELLE HOMICIDE
_Manuscrit Barbe_
*Rolf Lisleland* - lute

Astrée


----------



## George O

pmsummer said:


> YOU ARE (VARIATIONS)
> CELLO COUNTERPOINT
> *Steve Reich*
> Los Angeles Master Chorale
> Grant Gershon - conductor
> Maya Beiser - cello
> 
> Nonesuch


Excellent shot.


----------



## EDaddy

http://postimage.org/

Johann Sebastian Bach - Bach: The Art of Fugue - Musical Offering
Academy of St. Martin in the Fields & Sir Neville Marriner

A unique and enjoyable presentation of some of the great master's cannons, fugues, sonatas and the like.


----------



## bejart

Michael Haydn (1737-1806): Symphony No.38 in F Major

Johannes Goritzki conducting the Deutsche Kammerorchester Neuss


----------



## pmsummer

George O said:


> Excellent shot.


You flatter me. Thank you.

Chasing light.


----------



## brotagonist

I am enjoying one of my new arrivals:









Schnittke : Ritual, (K)ein Sommernachtstraum, Passacaglia, "Faust Cantata"
Segerstam/DePriest, Malmö SO

So far, I especially enjoy Ritual and the Faust Cantata. The other two have a lot of quiet passages and I didn't have the volume turned up enough  I am already very excited  The version of Faust here used is interesting, since it is by Johann Spies from 1587, not the more frequently used Faust by Goethe. The text is included.


----------



## Guest

Superb playing; rather tinny, clangorous sound.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Bach, Brandenburg Concertos*


----------



## elgar's ghost

brotagonist said:


> I am enjoying one of my new arrivals:
> 
> Schnittke : Ritual, (K)ein Sommernachtstraum, Passacaglia, "Faust Cantata"
> Segerstam/DePriest, Malmö SO
> 
> So far, I especially enjoy Ritual and the Faust Cantata. The other two have a lot of quiet passages and I didn't have the volume turned up enough  I am already very excited  The version of Faust here used is interesting, since it is by Johann Spies from 1587, not the more frequently used Faust by Goethe. The text is included.


My heartiest congratulations - this also happens to be one of my favourite Schnittke discs.


----------



## bejart

Brahms: String Quartet in A Minor, Op.51, No.2

Alban Berg Quartet: Gunter Pichler and Gerhard Schulz, violins -- Thomas Kakuska, viola -- Valentin Erben, cello


----------



## starthrower

Toch composed seven symphonies during his last fifteen years, and no. 3 seems to be highly regarded. I believe this is the premiere recording, as it was written for Steinberg and the Pittsburg Symphony. There is also a modern recording on the CPO label.


----------



## EDaddy

http://postimage.org/

First ever listen to this album.


----------



## deprofundis

I might lisen to Schoenberg tonight, his tranfigurated night , let's face it , Schoenberg one of the genieous of the 20th century
After this i might lisen to his chamber symphony 2 byt robert craft.Schoenberg is not about catchyness, it take time to really appreciated this classical composer, but the two afored mention masterpiece are his easy lisening.When i think of Schoenberg i think of the mad scientist in back to the future, he his to classic what punk was to mainstream music, thus meaning a revolutionary guys, a self taugh man, he came from a modest familly , his parent were not musicians, chapeau mr Schoenberg.

I would like to point out Schoenberg music in the right mood, deliver the goods, yet at time there is clear dissonance or chaos occuring in is piece but also Debussy-esque beauty hidden in his chaotic world, before i though Schoenberg was nothing but chaos than after countless lisen i dig it...i might give a lisen to palleas und mellisande

Schoenberg in 3 words: timeless, dramatic,captivating


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Debussy, Nocturnes*

I had another of those weird music-in-my-head experiences. I was at an art gallery, and when I got to the Impressionist paintings, my mind started playing Debussy, but when I left, it stopped. It was completely involuntary. Does that kind of thing happen to anyone else?


----------



## bejart

Leopold Kozeluch (1747-1818): Piano Sonata in D Minor

Brigitte Haudebourg, piano


----------



## EDaddy

http://postimage.org/

One of my very favorite versions of Beethoven's Violin Concerto in D Major, Op. 61


----------



## Weston

Chipomarc said:


> To coincide with its twentieth anniversary, the MSO and original soundtrack composer, Nigel Westlake, joined forces to present the world premiere of Babe: The Twentieth Anniversary Concert
> 
> View attachment 73344


20th Anniversary? Hard to believe! I love this movie and I don't even have kids. I think it's surreally twisted and beautiful. The sequel is terrible however.


----------



## Blancrocher

Tristan Murail - Le Lac


----------



## Weston

*A 20th Century Melange*

*Copland: Vitebsk, study on a Jewish Theme for piano trio*
Trio Kairos










This ain't your Gandma's Copland. It plunges into the depths of despair then back up to giddy heights of frenetic complexity. What an amazing work!

I've listed this album several times on Current Listening, each for different pieces. It appears the whole album is outstanding at least for me.

Schoenberg: Six Little Pieces for piano, Op. 19
Mitsuko Uchida, piano










Another wonderful album. These little pieces need to grow on me however.

Cowell: Set of Five, for violin, piano & percussionist, HC 779
Trio Phoenix










These are nicely "out there" works. I couldn't even identify the percussion instruments playing sometimes. I think I recall dismissing these works when I first downloaded this album, but tonight they really hit the spot. I could even rave about them but I'll spare you. Still, five of five stars.

These are all fairly short works making for a very short deep listening session, but I am quite exhausted tonight.

Oh what heck, one more.

Martinu: Sept arabesques, H. 201a 
Christian Benda, cello / Sebastian Benda, piano










Very nice compositions. Of course they are -- they're by Martinu. I just wish the label had credited the virtuoso Darth Vader sniffing accompaniment. This may not be the best album for headphones.


----------



## starthrower

Ernst Toch Symphony No. 2

Humphrey Searle Symphony No. 5

Both on CPO. First listen for both of these, and I'm very impressed!


----------



## Becca

Tonight I had a request to "put on something gentle" ergo...

William Alwyn's _Lyra Angelica_ - concerto for harp and string orchestra, 1954

Royal Liverpool Philharmonic / David Lloyd-Jones
Suzanne Willison

This is one of those pieces like Martinu, Tubin, Rubbra etc., which totally grabbed my attention before I had even finished listening to it the first time.


----------



## EDaddy

http://postimage.org/app.php

Beethoven's Violin Concerto was over in a flash (such a monumental score; shame he didn't do more!).

Now I'm quite enjoying the Emerson boys in this emotive performance of Dvorak's American Quartet. Could almost be the little brother to his New World Symphony... similar motifs in places. If I'm not mistaken, I believe he wrote them around the same time.

The Tchaikovsky and Borodin works inspire excellent performances as well.


----------



## Pugg

​
*BRAHMS* Sonatas 1 & 2;Paganini Variations;Ballade, op.118/3;Rhapsody, op.119/3


----------



## Pugg

EDaddy said:


> http://postimage.org/
> 
> First ever listen to this album.


And...did you like it?


----------



## EDaddy

Pugg said:


> And...did you like it?


It's _INTENSE_... from the very first opening bars._ Honestly?_... it was a bit overwhelming, if not downright traumatizing at times (And that's _without_ knowing what the heck they're saying!). I'm almost scared to hunt down a copy of the libretto on this one. Lol

Not sure it's for me. Maybe it's one of those I literally need to go _see_ and experience in performance at The Met or some such place before I can really "get" it.


----------



## KirbyH

Just two works today:

Beethoven 6 with Karajan and the Berlin Phil and Mahler 5 with Solti and the CSO.















Call me crazy but it took a long time for me to come to enjoy the 5th as much as I do now. Maybe it was because the first reading I ever owned - Bernstein and the NY Phil - was so blatantly awful that it put me off the work til I heard better version; no matter, as I now adore this work.

I remember quite well the first time I listened to Beethoven's 6th symphony. It was during my junior year of high school and since the bus route for my end of the district was quite long, I got to hear all sorts of things during those times. It was the scherzo that stuck with me the most at the time, that beautiful little descending bassoon line still prominent to me after all this time. A lot of people call this reading "detached" but I'm not really sure what they mean. Karajan and his orchestra sound magnificent here.


----------



## Pugg

​*Chopin ; Waltzes*
_Vladmir Ashkenazy _


----------



## Becca

EDaddy said:


> It's _INTENSE_... from the very first opening bars._ Honestly?_... it was a bit overwhelming, if not downright traumatizing at times (And that's _without_ knowing what the heck they're saying!). I'm almost scared to hunt down a copy of the libretto on this one. Lol
> 
> Not sure it's for me. Maybe it's one of those I literally need to go _see_ and experience in performance at The Met or some such place before I can really "get" it.


Not nearly as traumatizing as what happens to the Prince of Persia


----------



## Chipomarc

Just viewed the BBC production with Charles Hazlewood explaining Mozart's Piano Concerto no 20

Ronald Brautigam is on the fortepiano, which is great as long as you don't mind the fact that he's dutch


----------



## Pugg

Chipomarc said:


> Just viewed the BBC production with Charles Hazlewood explaining Mozart's Piano Concerto no 20
> 
> Ronald Brautigam is on the fortepiano, which is great as long as you don't mind the fact that he's dutch


What's the point in that?
I find it a bit offensive to be honest as fellow Dutchman.


----------



## AClockworkOrange

Pugg said:


> What's the point in that?
> I find it a bit offensive to be honest as fellow Dutchman.


I must admit, whilst I clicked 'like' for the music, I find that last comment on Nationality unnecessary myself.


----------



## Chipomarc

Pugg said:


> What's the point in that?
> I find it a bit offensive to be honest as fellow Dutchman.


Sorry. I'm half dutch myself if that makes you feel any better.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mozart: Horn concertos*
_Barry Tuckwell_


----------



## Oskaar

Akses: Symphony No. 4 for Cello and Orchestra & Concerto for Orchestra[HR][/HR]
*Akses:*​*Symphony No. 4 'Sinfonia Romanesca Fantasia'*
Ali Dogan (cello)
*Concerto for Orchestra*

[HR][/HR]Hungarian State Orchestra, Rengim Gokmen










Presto

spotify web


----------



## Pugg

​
*Verdi ; Rigoletto*
_ Sutherland/ Cioni/ MacNeil
_


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Disc 4.

Excerpts from Rameau's *Hippolyte et Aricie*
Gluck; Arias from *Orfeo ed Euridice* and *Alceste*
Berlioz: *Cleopatre* and *Herminie* plus Beatrice's main solo from *Beatrice et Benedict*.

Wonderfully intense singing from Dame Janet, especially in the Berlioz.


----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## Taggart

Another trip to Southwold - another CD from Wells. An excellent selection from the harpsichord repertoire played well on fine sounding instruments. Some new pieces to us - Rameau's _La Poule_ (a baroque version of the _Hen's March to the Midden_) - and some standards - like the title piece.


----------



## Barbebleu

GregMitchell said:


> Disc 4.
> 
> Excerpts from Rameau's *Hippolyte et Aricie*
> Gluck; Arias from *Orfeo ed Euridice* and *Alceste*
> Berlioz: *Cleopatre* and *Herminie* plus Beatrice's main solo from *Beatrice et Benedict*.
> 
> Wonderfully intense singing from Dame Janet, especially in the Berlioz.


Dame Janet could sing from a phone book and I would be listening. One of the greats.


----------



## Barbebleu

Chipomarc said:


> Just viewed the BBC production with Charles Hazlewood explaining Mozart's Piano Concerto no 20
> 
> Ronald Brautigam is on the fortepiano, which is great as long as you don't mind the fact that he's dutch


Who the devil cares what nationality the pianist is. He can be Martian for all I care. He is a terrific musician which is all that matters.


----------



## schigolch




----------



## Pugg

​
*Beethoven ; piano concerto 5 & choral fantasia
*
_Barenboim / Klemperer _


----------



## Richannes Wrahms

Ignore this post


----------



## bejart

Frederick the Great (1723-1786): Symphony No.2 in G Major

Kurt Redel conducting the Pro Arte Orchestra of Munich


----------



## Pugg

​
*Sibelius symphony 1 / Karelia Suite*
Maazel / WP (1963)


----------



## MrTortoise

György Ligeti
Kammerkonzert (Chamber concerto)
Ramifications (String Orchestra and 12 players version)
Lux aeterna (16 voice choir)
Atmospheres (for large orchestra)


----------



## brotagonist

ArtMusic had nothing to do with it :lol: I had the disc in the player for a couple of days (and it took me 10 minutes to figure out what it was ). I agree that it is a very impressive symphony, one of my favourites. I was listening in bed before turning in last night, but I was so tired that I never made it past the symphony.

Penderecki Symphony 2 "Christmas"









Penderecki/Polish SO


----------



## pmsummer

LA LIRA D'ESPÉRIA II
Galacia
_Dancas, Cantigas & Cantos da terra_
*Alfonso X El Sábio, Anônimos*
Jordi Savall - rebec, vièle & rebab
Pedro Estevan - percussion
David Mayoral - percussion

Alia Vox


----------



## haydnfan

Bruckner's 4th symphony Jochum/Dresden:


----------



## shadowdancer

Listening now K 550 in G Minor.
Great reading of this warhorse.


----------



## Pugg

*Czerny; Bel Canto Concertante.*

_Rosmary Tuck/ Richard Bonynge _


----------



## Orfeo

*Leevi Madetoja*
Opera in three acts "The Ostrobothnians."
-Jorma Hynninen, Ritva-Liisa Korhonen, Raimo Sirka, Monica Groop, Ritva Auvinen, et al.
-The Finnish Radio Symphony Orchestra & Chamber Choir/Jukka-Pekka Saraste.

*Erkki Melartin*
Opera in two acts "Aino."
-Ritva-Liisa Korhonen, Sauli Tiilikainen, Lilli Paasikivi, Pia Freund, Akki Alamikkotervo.
-The Lahti Symphony Orchestra & Dominate Choir/Ulf Soderblom.

*Jean Sibelius*
Symphony "Kullervo."
-Soile Isokoski (soprano) & Raimo Laukka (baritone).
-The Danish National Radio Symphony Orchestra & Choir/Leif Segerstam.

*Adolfs Skulte*
Symphonies nos. I & V(*).
-The Latvian Radio & Television Symphony Orchestra/Leonids Vigners.
-The Latvian State Symphony Orchestra/Aleksander Vilumanis.*


----------



## johnnysc

Deutsche Grammophon CD

Johann Sebastian Bach Violin Concertos BWV 1041 - 1043

BWV 1041 & 1042 - David Oistrakh with Vienna Symphony Orchestra
Conductor - David Oistrakh

BWV 1043 - David & Igor Oistrakh with Royal Philharmonic Orchestra
Conductor - Sir Eugene Goossens


----------



## Pugg

​*Handel : arias*
_Renée Fleming._


----------



## EDaddy

Becca said:


> Not nearly as traumatizing as what happens to the Prince of Persia


Let me guess... he gets one of the riddles wrong?


----------



## Morimur

*Toru Takemitsu - Tree Line • Rain Coming • Waves • Rain Tree • Garden Rain...*

_Toru Takemitsu - Tree Line • Rain Coming • Waves • Rain Tree • Garden Rain • Towards the Sea II • Rain Spell • Waterways (2e2m, Mefano)_


----------



## EDaddy

haydnfan said:


> Bruckner's 4th symphony Jochum/Dresden:


Haydnfan, I'd be very interested to know how would you compare Jochum's Bruckner cycle with say... the cycles of Wand, Karajan or Solti's, assuming you are familiar with them. I have yet to hear any of Jochum, or Staatskpelle Dresden for that matter, performing Bruckner's symphonic works.


----------



## Potiphera




----------



## Oskaar

*Akutagawa:*​*Ellora Symphony*
*Trinita Sinfonica*
*Rapsodia per Orchestra*

[HR][/HR]New Zealand Symphony Orchestra, Takuo Yuasa









Presto

spotify web


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Zemlinsky, Quartets Nos. 1 and 2. Beethoven, Symphony No. 4*

Lovely, responsive playing by the Artis Quartet.









I saw Haydnfan's listening to Jochum on Bruckner's 4th and thought it was Beethoven. Then it occurred to me, I've never heard Jochum's Beethoven, so I'm starting this one. I guess you call that serendipity.


----------



## Vesteralen

....................................................................


----------



## D Smith

Takemitsu: A Flock Descends.., Spirit Garden, others; Alsop/Bournemouth. Since there had been quite a bot of Takemitsu showing up in Current Listening lately, I put on this disc which is very well recorded and performed. I admire Takemitsu's use of orchestral colour and his ability to create such vivid atmospheres. However, listening to an entire disc of his works at one sitting, I found I had to keep checking the track listing to see where one work ended and the next began. So he works best for me 'a la carte' with other composers, I guess I would say.


----------



## johnnysc

Deutsche Grammophon 100 Masterpieces CD

Johann Sebastian Bach

Brandenburg Concertos Nos. 2,3,5
Suite No. 3

Herbert Von Karajan and the Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra

Original Recording 8/1964


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Beethoven, Symphony No. 9*


----------



## millionrainbows

*Shostakovich, 24 Preludes and Fugues, op. 87; Tayiana Nikolayeva; Melodiya 3-CD; the 1987 recording.* I never get tired of these! They go through a lot of moods, but the overall impression is of introspection. We all love Shostakovich, because he was tuned-in to himself, and to humanity. He transcends all of it; the different worlds, different times, the cruelty of Stalin, life's demands, all the rest; by simply remembering who he is, tuning in to that, and communicating that to us. We all love Shostakovich, don't we?


----------



## Vaneyes

Hell-bent for leather, it ain't pretty, recorded 1965 in one take. Hoo-ha!


----------



## millionrainbows

Morimur said:


> _Toru Takemitsu - Tree Line • Rain Coming • Waves • Rain Tree • Garden Rain • Towards the Sea II • Rain Spell • Waterways (2e2m, Mefano)_


I like the cover design. I've got to get it just for that.


----------



## millionrainbows

Chipomarc said:


> Just viewed the BBC production with Charles Hazlewood explaining Mozart's Piano Concerto no 20
> 
> Ronald Brautigam is on the fortepiano, which is great as long as you don't mind the fact that he's dutch


I'll eat their chocolate, I'll wear their shoes, I'll use their windmills, and I'll listen to their music; just as long as they don't move in next door to me. :lol:


----------



## millionrainbows

Manxfeeder said:


> *Debussy, Nocturnes*
> 
> I had another of those weird music-in-my-head experiences. I was at an art gallery, and when I got to the Impressionist paintings, my mind started playing Debussy, but when I left, it stopped. It was completely involuntary. Does that kind of thing happen to anyone else?
> 
> View attachment 73376


Yes. Every time I look at the American flag, I hear Charles Ives' song, "Like a Sick Eagle."


----------



## Becca

One of my favourite lesser known pieces is Herbert Howells _Suite for Orchestra - The 5 Bs._ The subtitle refers to the nicknames for himself and 4 of his friends each of whom are pictured in the suite.  The second movement, _Lament: Bartolomew_ was Ivor Gurney and is a totally magical piece. Here is a Spotify link to it...












(Ignore the idiotic cow looking over the fence picture - it is nothing of the sort!)


----------



## Mahlerian

Manxfeeder said:


> I saw Haydnfan's listening to Jochum on Bruckner's 4th and thought it was Beethoven. Then it occurred to me, I've never heard Jochum's Beethoven, so I'm starting this one. I guess you call that serendipity.
> 
> View attachment 73396


Did he make Beethoven sound like Bruckner?



D Smith said:


> Takemitsu: A Flock Descends.., Spirit Garden, others; Alsop/Bournemouth. Since there had been quite a bot of Takemitsu showing up in Current Listening lately, I put on this disc which is very well recorded and performed. I admire Takemitsu's use of orchestral colour and his ability to create such vivid atmospheres. However, listening to an entire disc of his works at one sitting, I found I had to keep checking the track listing to see where one work ended and the next began. So he works best for me 'a la carte' with other composers, I guess I would say.


Before you make any firm judgments, listen to other recordings of these works. I'd prefer just about any other version I've heard over this one. Alsop makes Takemitsu far less interesting than he should be.


----------



## Manxfeeder

Mahlerian said:


> Did he make Beethoven sound like Bruckner?


Actually, no. There isn't a lot of Furtwanglering going on here. He's closer to George Szell in his interpretations; you can hear a lot of details.

Now it's on to Beethoven's 5th. This is an interesting set.


----------



## millionrainbows

Mahlerian said:


> Did he make Beethoven sound like Bruckner?


That must be Klemperer. :lol:



Mahlerian said:


> Before you make any firm judgments, listen to other recordings of these works. I'd prefer just about any other version I've heard over this one. Alsop makes Takemitsu far less interesting than he should be.


Get the one with the fish on the cover!


----------



## millionrainbows

Shostakovich, Preludes, still. Disc three. Nikolayeva.


----------



## Skilmarilion

*Bach* - Partita No.2 and No. 3









*Gliere* - Harp Concerto









*Bartok * - Piano Concerto No. 2 (Andsnes)









*Bartok* - Music for Strings, Percussion and Celesta


----------



## Dr Johnson

Schubert, Symphony No. 8


----------



## PeteW

Just catching up on one of today's BBC Proms:

Ravel: Piano Concerto in G 
Jean-Efflaim Bavouzet at the keyboard. 

(I'm always a sucker for a beautiful romantic concerto). 

Marvellous.


----------



## johnnysc

Furtwangler Conducting Wagner


----------



## Vaneyes

Puttanesca (w. hot Italian sausage), Chianti Classico, gelato...and music.

Recorded 1997, 2007/8.


----------



## Eramirez156

*Symphony no. 4 in E minor, Op. 98*
*Johannes Brahms*









*Bruno Walter*
*The Columbia Symphony*

*The Ochestral Music of Brahms*
*Columbia M4L 252*


----------



## pmsummer

BYRD - PÄRT
*William Byrd
Arvo Pärt*
Calefax Reed Quintet
Kai Wessel - alto

MDG


----------



## bejart

Antonin Vranicky (1761-1820): String Quartet in A Major

Martinu Quartet: Lubomir Havlak and Petr Macecek, violins -- Jan Jisa, viola -- Jitka Vlasankova, cello


----------



## Eramirez156

*Alan Hovhaness*
*Mysterious Mountain, Op. 132 (Symphony No. 2) *









*Fritz Reiner*
* Chicago Symphony Orchestra*

_Recorded 28 April 1958_


----------



## Alfacharger

Nystroem's masterpiece, Sinfonia del Mare.


----------



## ArtMusic

Weak modern staging but the singing was good I think and the conducting was taken at a fine slower pace, very telling.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

*Tchaikovsky
Trio for Piano and Strings in A minor, Op. 50 
Anton Arensky
Trio for Piano and Strings no 1 in D minor, Op. 32*
Wanderer Trio [Harmonia Mundi, 2013]

I like the Tchaikovsky trio , but Arensky's is not my cup of tea


----------



## Balthazar

*Brahms ~ Four Piano Pieces, Op. 119.* Julius Katchen at the piano.

*Britten ~ Violin Concerto, Op. 15.* Linus Roth solos backed by Mikhel Kütson leading the Deutsches Symphonie-Orchester Berlin.

*Bruch ~ Symphony No. 1, Op 28.* Kurt Masur leads the Leipzig Gewandhaus Orchestra.


----------



## pmsummer

CODEX FAENZA
_Instrumental Music of the Early XVth Century_
*Ensemble Unicorn*
Michael Posch - director

Naxos


----------



## Rehydration

Flautist Sharon Bezaly is accompanied by pianist Ronald Brautigam.
The Prokofiev Sonata in D major. On repeat. So much energy!


----------



## Biwa

ArtMusic said:


> Weak modern staging but the singing was good I think and the conducting was taken at a fine slower pace, very telling.


Any comments on the 5.1 dts-HD Master Audio mix?

And/or... with the LPCM 2-ch stereo mix,

Is there a lot of spot-miking of individual singers & instruments? Or does it have a natural well-balanced soundstage?


----------



## Biwa

Giovanni Gabrieli: Music for Brass & Organ "Berliner Dom"

This disc often finds its way into my player. The Berlin Brass give an amazing performance of these magnificent works by Giovanni Gabrieli. 2-ch stereo is good, but the real treat here is the 5.1 surround sound which beautifully captures the natural resonance of the Berliner Dom and the musicians performing from various locations inside.

Here are some videos of the making of this recording...

Pt.1 




Pt.2 




Pt.3


----------



## haydnfan

EDaddy said:


> Haydnfan, I'd be very interested to know how would you compare Jochum's Bruckner cycle with say... the cycles of Wand, Karajan or Solti's, assuming you are familiar with them. I have yet to hear any of Jochum, or Staatskpelle Dresden for that matter, performing Bruckner's symphonic works.


I haven't heard Solti's but I have heard Wand (the NDR cycle) and Karajan. I like Wand's cycle alot but it's been awhile since I've listened to it. What I like about Karajan is the clarity of his approach and the sheer control he has in building and sustaining each symphony. He is the first one to really make me love the 8th (which is now my favorite Bruckner symphony). Jochum's recordings have warmth from the passionate performances and the ever beautiful, melodic Dresden orchestra. My favorite cycle is Skrowaczewski because he finds the balance between Karajan and Jochum's approaches and is also in fantastic sound.


----------



## Weston

*An American Audyssey*

*Asia: Symphony No. 2 "Celebration Symphony" (Khagiga: In Memoriam Leonard Bernstein)*
James Sedares / The Phoenix Symphony










Daniel Asia seems seldom mentioned, but I enjoy these works thoroughly whenever they come up on my random playlist. The No. 3 symphony hits the spot for me a little more than this one, but I enjoy giving this a spin too. It's quite American in its sonorities and could almost be called a band symphony until a solo viola (I suppose it could be a violin, but sounds more resonant) comes in. The finale is a thunderous complexly rhythmed celebration indeed.

*Foss: American Pieces (3) for violin & piano (orchestrated by the composer)*
Itzhak Perlman/Boston Symphony Orchestra/Seiji Ozawa










Wow! This one rocks out. The third piece is a bit cliched for me however, almost a Hoedown II.

*
Bloch: Concerto Grosso No. 1 *
Donald Barra / San Diego Chamber Orchestra










I don't how American this is. The inspiration seems very much in the German / Austrian tradition and Bloch was American only as an adult. But the piece is so wicked awesome, I don't care if it fits my loose theme. The opening is like a cross between Beethoven's "Serioso" quartet and Bach's Toccata and Fugue in D minor with full romantic orchestra treatment. It goes for the jugular and takes no prisoners.

I want to hear more but it is getting late. Sigh . . .


----------



## Pugg

​
Ravel: Rapsodie espagnole
Ravel: Alborada del gracioso
Ravel: Ma mère l'Oye
Ravel: Introduction and Allegro for Harp, Flute, Clarinet, and Strings


----------



## Tedski

Doing a Beethoven Piano Concerto cycle tonight:

#s 1 & 2 - Perahia; Haitink/CGB
#s 3 & 4 - Ax; Previn/RPO
#5 - Perahia; Haiting/CGB


----------



## Pugg

​
*Tchaikovsky ; violin concert*
_Boris Belkin. _
on vinyl


----------



## opus55

Mahler: Symphony No. 9
_Berliner Philharmoniker | Claudio Abbado_










Disc 41 of 41.


----------



## Pugg

​*Schubert ; piano trios (disc two)*

_Beaux arts trio _


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Continuing my Sibelius journey with this fabulous disc of the Lemminkainen Legends coupled to Luonnotar and The Bard.

Sir Alexander Gibson and the SNO on terrific form.


----------



## Pugg

​*Donizetti: La Fille du Regiment*
_Dame Joan Sutherland/ Luciano Pavarott_i et al
Richard Bonynge


----------



## ArtMusic




----------



## Pugg

*WEBER* Symphonies Nos. 1 & 2
(1981)


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

Vaneyes said:


> Recorded 2009, 2008.


How do you rate the Auryn compared with other renditions of Op. 64?

F. J. Haydn - Symphony No. 30 in C Major, 'Alleluja'; Symphony No. 53 in D Major, 'L'Impériale'; Symphony No. 68 in B-Flat Major, 'Laudon' (Nikolaus Harnoncourt; Concentus Musicus Wien).









Coming back to Harnoncourt's sharp, expressive and wonderfully transparent sound on period instruments - excellent interpretations, imo.


----------



## AClockworkOrange

Mahler's Symphony No.9 performed by Otto Klemperer & the New Philharmonia.


----------



## Jeff W

*In which Jeff listens to the Saturday Symphony*

Good morning TC! Time to start my weekend listening off! Let's get right to the Saturday Symphony!









Starting right off with Alan Hovhaness' Symphony No. 2 'Mysterious Mountain'. Also on this album are Stravinsky's 'Fairy's Kiss: Divertimento' and Prokofiev's "Lt. Kije' suite. Fritz Reiner conducts the Chicago Symphony Orchestra.


----------



## eljr

*Paavo Järvi
Stravinsky: The Rite of Spring; Nielsen: Symphony No. 5*


----------



## eljr

*Sunrise of the Planetary Dream Collector
Kronos Quartet *

absolutely excellent new release


----------



## Jeff W

*In which there is Schuman not Schumann*

Changing gears to more music that is new to me:









William Schuman's Symphony No. 3 & 5 along with a piece called 'Judith'. Gerard Schwarz conducts the Seattle Symphony Orchestra.


----------



## Pugg

​*Tchaikovsky: 1812
Beethoven: Wellington's victory *
_Antal Dorati._


----------



## Cosmos

Parents are gone so I'll be blasting music all day 

Starting off with Dvorak 8


----------



## haydnfan

I'm yet another person to listen to Mahler's 9th.


----------



## bejart

Pietro Marchitelli (1643-1729): Sonata a Quatro in F Major

Christoph Timpe conducting the Accademia per Musica


----------



## elgar's ghost

Mahler - DLvdE (Haitink) and Symphony no. 10 (Barshai) sandwiching Kubelik's Symphony no. 9.


----------



## Eramirez156

*Gustav Mahler*
*Kindertotenlieder*









*Christa Ludwig,

Berliner Philharmoniker 
Herbert von Karajan.*

*DG 2531 147*


----------



## Pugg

​*Verdi ; Un Ballo in Mascchera.*
_Price/ Bergonzi/ Verret/ Merril/ Grist._
Erich Leinsdorf


----------



## pmsummer

DIDO AND AENEAS
_Opera in Three Acts_
*Henry Purcell*
Peter Harvey, Susan Bickley, Della Jones, Donna Deam
St. James Baroque Players, St. James' Singers
Ivor Bolton - director

Das Alte Werk


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Mendelssohn, Quartet No. 1*


----------



## bejart

Christian Ernst Graf (1723-1804): Cello Concerto No.1 in D Major

Klaus-Dieter Brandt on cello with L'Arpa Festante


----------



## Jeff W

*In which Jeff listens to Howard Hanson*

Continuing to shuffle through some recent finds









Howard Hanson's Symphony No. 1 'Nordic' and No. 2 'Romantic'. Howard Hanson conducts the Eastman-Rochester Orchestra. I will freely admit to discovering Hanson's Symphony No. 2 through the movie 'Alien'. I have fallen in love with it.


----------



## D Smith

For Saturday Symphony: Hovhaness, Symphony No. 2. This is an old favourite of mine so I listened to Reiner first which has been the gold standard for this symphony. Since this is a relatively short work I also listened to Gerald Schwarz and Seattle. Unfortunately there was no comparison. Schwarz seemed alternately plodding or forced compared to Reiner's skilled conducting. There was nothing mysterious or mystical about it. Someday I'll have to listen to the other recordings of this work but Reiner's will be hard to beat.


----------



## Wood

*GERARD SOUZAY *Handel, Rameau & Lully










The most bizarre singing of Baroque music that I've ever heard! I haven't been so discombobulated since I heard Peter Pears doing a Schubert Lieder recital.

I wonder what the reason is for Souzay's somewhat self-satisfied smirk on the cover?

I'll settle for Souzay doing Winterreise (slightly less than current listening) and Pears amongst the cowpats.


----------



## bejart

Haydn: String Quartet in G Major, Op.54, No.1

Pro Arte Quartet: Alphonse Onnou and Laurent Halleux, violins -- Germain Prevost, viola -- Robert Maas, cello


----------



## MrTortoise

Franz Schubert
Piano Sonata No. 13 in A, D.664

Shura Cherkassky, piano


----------



## George O

Edvard Grieg (1843-1907): Concerto in A Minor, op 16

Dinu Lipatti, piano
The Philharmonia Orchestra / Alceo Galliera

recorded at Abbey Road in 1947

Robert Schumann (1810-1856): Concerto in A Minor, op 54

Dinu Lipatti, piano
The Philharmonia Orchestra / Herbert Von Karajan

recorded at Abbey Road in 1948

on Columbia (NYC), from 1951
In memoriam Dinu Lipatti (1917-1950)

and on EMI Electrola (Germany) from the 1980s(?)

These had originally been released on 78s, each concerto on four discs.

5 stars


----------



## pmsummer

ILLUMINA
_The Theme of Light in the Christian Tradition_
*Einojuhani Rautavaara, György Ligeti, William Byrd, Anonymous, Hildegard of Bingen, Thomas Tallis, Robert White, Sergei Rachmaninov, John Rutter, Gustav Holst, Giovanni Palestrina, Josquin Des Préz, Alexander Gretchaninov, Peter Ilyich Tchaikovsky, William Henry Harris, Charles Wood*
Choir of Clare College, Cambridge
Timothy Brown - director

Collegium


----------



## starthrower

Norgard's music still has me scratching my head after a few years. Listening to No. 4 inpires imagery of drifting aimlessly through icy fjords.


----------



## Morimur

*Heinz Holliger - Violin Concerto (Zehetmair)*


----------



## SiegendesLicht

*Howard Shore *- the Lord of the Rings symphony, performed by the Swiss 21st Century Symphony Orchestra & Chorus.









I've been re-watching the films lately.

By the way, anyone who has patience to get through the final credits of "Return of the King" will hear at the very end a quote from the "Magic fire music" from Die Walküre, Howard Shore's little tribute to the creator of the _other_ Ring.


----------



## millionrainbows

*Bartok String Quartets; Guarneri Quartet (Newton 2-CD). *I'm glad they re-released this set, recorded in 1974-76. There's a bad edit, though. Several bad edits, in fact. Where the tracks should have been continuous, with index points inserted as a convenience, the music is interrupted by silences, sometimes truncating the notes of the previous tracks. It sounds like somebody edited this on an old version of I-tunes, and didn't know how to use it properly.


----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## AClockworkOrange

Presently, I am enjoying the Takacs Quartet performing Haydn's Op.76 String Quartets. I adore these recordings a great deal.


----------



## MrTortoise

For Saturday Symphony

Alan Hovhaness
Symphony No. 2, Op. 132 'Mysterious Mountain'

Igor Stravinsky
The Fairie's Kiss

Sergei Prokovief
Lieutenant Kije Suite


----------



## MrTortoise

Franz Schubert
Fantasy in C D.760 'Wanderer Fantasy'

Lang Lang, piano


----------



## mmsbls

Carter: Symphony of Three Orchestras, Boulez


----------



## George O

Johann Sebastian Bach (1685-1750): The Well-Tempered Clavier, Book I, Preludes and Fugues

Glenn Gould, piano

on 3 LPs, Columbia (NYC), from 1963, 1964, 1965


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 2008, 1990.


----------



## eljr

*Hans Zimmer
Interstellar [Original Motion Picture Soundtrack]*


----------



## cwarchc

This weeks listening.


----------



## EDaddy

http://postimage.org/

Shostakovich: Symphony #10

By no means my favorite take on Shak's 10th but it is not without its merits.


----------



## Dr Johnson

Adagio from Symphony No. 10


----------



## starthrower

Early Copland


----------



## millionrainbows

starthrower said:


> Early Copland


Grohg is like "Copland does Stravinsky." I kept this Cd for the wind quintet.


----------



## Guest

Andriessen
De Staat.

Help! I can't stop playing this! It's a beast I tell you, a beast.


----------



## Vaneyes

HaydnBearstheClock said:


> How do you rate the Auryn compared with other renditions of Op. 64?


The highest--performance, tone, recorded sound. :tiphat:

Samplings for those interested...

http://www.prestoclassical.co.uk/r/Tacet/TACET189#listen


----------



## starthrower

millionrainbows said:


> Grohg is like "Copland does Stravinsky." I kept this Cd for the wind quintet.


Yeah, he was obviously influenced by Igor for this, his first ballet score composed in Paris in the mid 1920s with the encouragement of his teacher, Nadia Boulanger. The Cleveland Orchestra sounds great playing this big, bold, lively music.


----------



## johnnysc

Wagner - Overtures & Preludes


----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## Vaneyes

For "Saturday Symphony" listening: 
*Hovhaness*: Symphony 2, w. Bas Pollard conducting Utrechtsch Studenten Concert (Part I of III c2010).


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Hovhaness, Mysterious Mountain.*

A few years ago I was having a spiritual crisis, and I was sustained by pieces like this. I came to a resolution two years ago. So not needing to have heard this piece in a long time is a reminder of how much better off I am now.

But having said that, why haven't I heard this piece in a long time? It's lovely.


----------



## KenOC

I'll join the crowd. Hovhaness, Symphony No. 2 "Mysterious Mountain." Gerard Schwarz and the Seattle Symphony.


----------



## Morimur

*Johann Sebastian Bach - Brandenburg Concertos (Alessandrini, Concerto Italiano) (2CD)*


----------



## Vronsky

*Claude Debussy -- The Debussy Edition (Melodies CDs 11-14)*









Claude Debussy -- The Debussy Edition (Melodies CDs 11-14)


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Beethoven, Symphony No. 9*


----------



## bejart

August Ritter (ca.1760-ca.1820): Sinfonia Concertante in F Major

Iona Brown conducting the Academy of St.Martin-in-the-Fields -- Karl-Otto Hartmann and Eberhard Buschmann, bassoons


----------



## Figleaf

Wood said:


> *GERARD SOUZAY *Handel, Rameau & Lully
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The most bizarre singing of Baroque music that I've ever heard! I haven't been so discombobulated since I heard Peter Pears doing a Schubert Lieder recital.
> 
> I wonder what the reason is for Souzay's somewhat self-satisfied smirk on the cover?
> 
> I'll settle for Souzay doing Winterreise (slightly less than current listening) and Pears amongst the cowpats.


Haha- that's fair comment as far as the Handel is concerned. Bumpy, aspirated runs and an oddly pompous, pre- HIP manner. I think Souzay redeems himself somewhat in the Gluck and Rameau arias, which, being less florid, don't make such heavy demands his technique. Perhaps in Lully's 'Il faut passer' and Gluck's 'Che faro' he even earns the right to look a little smug. 

Actually I was pining for Gerard earlier while we were listening to this:










I really like Jules Bastin's warm voice and smooth style, but his bass voice is a little heavy for L'horizon Chimerique, and he doesn't have the nuance or the chiaroscuro or dynamic variation that Souzay commanded on his best recording of the cycle with Jacqueline Bonneau. Still, Bastin is superb in Ravel's Don Quichotte à Dulcinée as well as the Ibert Don Quichotte songs, and it was great to hear for the first time the songs by Vellones, Françaix and Ropartz, all beautifully sung. The later recordings on this 1996 CD date from the previous year and must have been some of Bastin's last recordings: poignantly, the booklet lists some of the bass' planned appearances for 1997 which he never lived to make, since he died suddenly in December 96. A lovely album and a great bargain at £3.95 used, plus p&p. 

CD 2 of the Battistini box:










Marvelling at the great baritone's phrasing in my favourite of all his records, Gounod's lovely song 'Le Soir'.


----------



## Selby

The Cunnning Little Vixen - Janacek

Animated and English

on YT


----------



## haydnfan

I'm not much of an opera guy, but every once in a blue moon I watch an opera. Well today I watched Turandot. Wow! It had me in tears. Such lyrical music, and Liu's death was so sad.


----------



## D Smith

Faure: Cello Sonatas 1 & 2. Isserlis/Devoyon. These luminous performances are pure joy and are among my favourite chamber music compositions. A desert island disc and highly recommended.


----------



## pmsummer

*Gateway drug.*










TERPSICHORE 1612: DANCES
MUSAE SIONIAE: MOTETS
*Michael Praetorius*
The Early Music Consort of London
David Munrow - director

EMI


----------



## pmsummer

Morimur said:


>


Personally, I love that particular recording. Great musicianship and passion!


----------



## starthrower

I didn't plan on listening to this, but it started up after pieces by Roberto Gerhard, and Alfredo Casella. It's Muti and the CSO, so why not?


----------



## EDaddy

haydnfan said:


> I'm not much of an opera guy, but every once in a blue moon I watch an opera. Well today I watched Turandot. Wow! It had me in tears. Such lyrical music, and Liu's death was so sad.


I'll have to give this another try. I listened to the only version I have, which is from my Living Stereo box set, a version that is pretty highly-regarded, or so I am told. I found much of it to be tedious to say the least. I'm thinking I need to actually watch and listen to a full production of it. I am hoping that will be the remedy.


----------



## tortkis

John Dunstable: Quam Pulchra Es / Veni Sancte Spiritus / Mass Movements - Tonus Peregrinus (Naxos)









John Dunstable (or Dunstaple, c. 1380 - 1453) was an English composer of early Renaissance period, who bridged the England music and the continent music. Ethereal.


----------



## MrTortoise

Martin Lohse
Smoke for quartet (2000)

Carsten Bo Eriksen
In the picture ... For Quartet and Sound Array

Peter Navarro-Alonso
Maranata for quartet (2000)

Jørgen Messerschmidt
Etchings - ten pieces for piano quartet (2000-01)

Carsten Bo Eriksen
Azulejos of the Half Moon (2000) For Violin, Cello and Piano

Martin Lohse
Haiku (1999)

Ensemble Nordlys
Asger Henriksen, clarinet; Christine Michaela Pryn, violin; Toke Møldrup, cello; Joachim Olsson, piano


----------



## EDaddy

http://postimage.org/app.php

Heavenly voices.


----------



## pmsummer

CHANTERAI
_Music of Medieval France_
*Sonus*

Dorian


----------



## SixFootScowl

Four discs of Berganza listening bliss!
Disc 1 has excerpts from from Manuel De Falla's "Three-Cornered Hat" and "Love, The Magician."
Disc 2 has familar opera arias such as from Carmen, La Cenerentol, etc., and some Spanish songs.
Disc 3 has Italian Baroque Arias and Spanish Songs from the Middle Ages and Renaissance.
Disc 4 has more Spanish songs.


----------



## MrTortoise

Edward McDowell
Woodland Sketches, Op. 51

Vivian Rivkin, piano


----------



## bejart

Micheal Haydn (1737-1806): String Quintet in C Major, P 108

L'Archibudelli: Vera Beths and Lucy van Dael, violins -- Jurgen Kussmaul and Guus Jeukendrup, violas -- Anner Bylsma, cello


----------



## Blancrocher

Rimsky-Korsakov/Stravinsky: Scheherazade/Song of the Nightingale (Reiner)


----------



## MrTortoise

Dmitri Shostakovich
24 Preludes and Fugues
Nos 17-24 in A-flat, F minor, E-flat, C minor, B-flat, G minor, F, and D minor

Tatiana Nikolaeva, piano


----------



## haydnfan

EDaddy said:


> I'm thinking I need to actually watch and listen to a full production of it. I am hoping that will be the remedy.


That's the only way I can enjoy opera. While the music is the primary thing for me, I need the whole thing. The plot, characters, and set design all contribute to the experience.


----------



## SimonNZ

Schnittke's Nagasaki - Hanneli Rupert, mezzo, Owain Arwell Hughes, cond.

once again, in remembrance


----------



## starthrower

Disc 3 : A sublime set of works for two pianos. The music is much 
better than the crummy graphic design on this Delos set.










En blanc et noir

Epigraphes antiques (6)

Lindaraja

Marche écossaise sur un thème populaire

Petite suite for Piano 4 hands


----------



## EDaddy

haydnfan said:


> That's the only way I can enjoy opera. While the music is the primary thing for me, I need the whole thing. The plot, characters, and set design all contribute to the experience.


Yeah, I think you and I are definitely on the same page with regard to that, HF. I will say an exception for me are the operas of Mozart. Makes me wonder if it's that they were so incredibly strong musically that they stand on their own even w/o the visual aspect? Food for thought.


----------



## Blancrocher

Please note--I'm having a hard time distributing likes, perhaps as a result of wireless woes. It's killing me :lol:


----------



## MrTortoise

Blancrocher said:


> Please note--I'm having a hard time distributing likes, perhaps as a result of wireless woes. It's killing me :lol:


Likes/Smlikes, who cares, but I hope you are able to stream any music you want to listen to!


----------



## Balthazar

*Mieczyslaw Weinberg ~ Violin Concerto, Op. 67.* Wow! My first listen to this gripping piece. I would encourage those who enjoy Janáček's first string quartet to seek this out. Here, Linus Roth plays violin backed by Mikhel Kütson and the Deutsches Symphonie-Orchester Berlin. Highly recommended!

*Alan Hovhannes ~ Symphony No. 2, "Mysterious Mountain".* For SS, Reiner leads Chicago.

*Frédéric Chopin ~ Etudes, Opp. 10 and 25.* Tatiana Shebanova tackles the _études_ on an 1849 Erard piano. Interesting to hear them played on a period instrument, but most of these benefit greatly from the increased capabilities of a modern grand.


----------



## Blancrocher

MrTortoise said:


> Likes/Smlikes, who cares, but I hope you are able to stream any music you want to listen to!


Afraid not--connection is in and out! Well, maybe Schoenberg's Sechs kleine Klavierstücke or a little Webern.

Anyways--luckily I don't need wireless for cds!


----------



## MrTortoise

Blancrocher said:


> Afraid not! Well, maybe Schoenberg's Sechs kleine Klavierstücke and a little Webern.


 Nicely done. Hope you networking woes are quickly resolved. I've got a list of youtube vids you have posted that have me intrigued.


----------



## EDaddy

http://postimage.org/

Just finished a most enjoyable listen to Sir Harold Berlioz. :lol:

Now onto:


http://postimage.org/

George Lloyd Symphony No. 12
Albany Symphony Orchestra; George Lloyd, cond.


----------



## Weston

George O said:


> Edvard Grieg (1843-1907): Concerto in A Minor, op 16
> 
> Dinu Lipatti, piano
> The Philharmonia Orchestra / Alceo Galliera
> 
> recorded at Abbey Road in 1947
> 
> Robert Schumann (1810-1856): Concerto in A Minor, op 54
> 
> Dinu Lipatti, piano
> The Philharmonia Orchestra / Herbert Von Karajan
> 
> recorded at Abbey Road in 1948


What a surprise that they should put these two works together. I'm still looking for the Claudio Arrau version I had as a teen.



SiegendesLicht said:


> *Howard Shore *- the Lord of the Rings symphony, performed by the Swiss 21st Century Symphony Orchestra & Chorus.
> 
> View attachment 73449
> 
> 
> I've been re-watching the films lately.
> 
> By the way, anyone who has patience to get through the final credits of "Return of the King" will hear at the very end a quote from the "Magic fire music" from Die Walküre, Howard Shore's little tribute to the creator of the _other_ Ring.


I love this music. I don't care if it's derivitive or popular or whatever.



Manxfeeder said:


> *Beethoven, Symphony No. 9*
> 
> View attachment 73467


I've had this set for several months but haven't had the nerve to explore this version of the 9th yet. I'll need a special occasion, or I may be saving it for when I need an emotional boost. Or I may even be afraid I'll be disappointed.


----------



## MrTortoise

Weston said:


> I love this music. I don't care if it's derivitive or popular or whatever.


Same here, I enjoy Howard Shore's work in general, but the early scores he wrote for Cronenberg's films are my favorites.


----------



## Weston

*A Naxos Night of Orchestral Outcasts*

*Stanford: Clarinet Concerto in A minor, Op. 80*
David Lloyd-Jones / Bournemouth Symphony / Robert Plane, clarinet










This concerto is all in one movement or the movements run into each other. Either way it's 22 minutes of standard but almost understated romantic fare. The clarinet is smooth and soothing, not shrill as in some clarinet performances in other concertos. I enjoyed it but it won't leave a lasting impression.

*Sibelius: Rakastava, Op. 14 (sort of)*
Adrian Leaper / Capella Itropolitana










A gently beautiful seldom heard Sibelius piece with the odd setting of string orchestra with timpani and triangle. It makes for a nice contemplative interlude in the evening's listening (depending on what piece comes next I guess). It's too bad the strings sound a little scratchy to me in this recording.

*Janacek: Suite, Op. 3 *
Libor Pesek / Slovak Philharmonic Orchestra










Parts of this seem vaguely folk music inspired. To me it sounds as much like Dvorak as Janacek. At Op. 3, maybe Janacek hadn't found his own voice yet. I don't really know much about Janacek.

You might think I'm being overly negative with three desultory reviews, but I'm probably just tired. I wanted to end the evening on a more inspiring work, but three deep listens or an hour and a half or so of music is about all I can focus on these days.


----------



## GreenMamba

Kagel 1898 (w/ composer conducting 11 individual performers and children's chorus).

Written in 1973 for the 75th anniversary of Deutsche Grammaphon.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mozart ; piano concerto's 25-24*
_Christian Zacharias 
_


----------



## Pugg

EDaddy said:


> http://postimage.org/
> 
> Just finished a most enjoyable listen to Sir Harold Berlioz. :lol:


Stunning recording:tiphat:


----------



## MrTortoise

György Ligeti
Continuum
Hungarian Rock
Capriccio No. 1 (1947)
Invention (1948)
Capriccio No. 2 (1947)
Poeme Symphonique for 100 Metronomes
Musica recercata
Etudes for piano Nos. 10, 9, 11, 13, 14a, 7

Everything is arranged for mechanical performance, either by barrel organ or player piano(s). All the music is wonderful, however the barrel organ does tire the ear fairly quickly IMHO. And feel free to skip Poeme Symphonique. I don't think Ligeti would be offended.


----------



## Selby

Louis Andriessen - La Commedia (video opera)

Music on youtube, without video






This is not working without visuals for me.


----------



## Becca

After listening to a lot of 20th century (particularly post WW2) music lately, I thought it was now time for something completely different 

Mozart Horn Concerti
Alan Civil / Philharmonia Orchestra, Otto Klemperer

Proof, if any needed, that not everything done by Klemperer was stoically slow.

To be followed by...
Haydn - Trumpet Concerto
Theo Mertens / Concerto Amsterdam


----------



## ProudSquire

*Schubert*

String Quartet No. 13 in A minor ('Rosamunde'), D. 804 (Op. 29)

Brandis Quartet

Superb! :tiphat:


----------



## Chipomarc

Ellen Ballon, 1950 recording.


----------



## Mahlerian

Saturday Symphony:
Hovhaness: Symphony No. 2 "Mysterious Mountain"
Chicago Symphony Orchestra, cond. Reiner


----------



## ArtMusic

This is how opera productions should be. *Traditional staging that matches the plot.* String voices and a great orchestra. I enjoyed this.


----------



## Woodduck

EDaddy said:


> Yeah, I think you and I are definitely on the same page with regard to that, HF. I will say an exception for me are the operas of Mozart. Makes me wonder if it's that they were so incredibly strong musically that they stand on their own even w/o the visual aspect? Food for thought.


I think it's more a question of taste (though of course Mozart is musically strong). I enjoy listening to opera just as music, but Mozart (along with Baroque opera) is an exception!


----------



## Pugg

​
*Smetana: String Quartets 1&2
Pavel Haas Quartet *


----------



## MrTortoise

Charles Wuorinen
The Blue Bamboula (piano)
Six Pieces for Violin and Piano
Spinoff (violin, contrabass, and conga drums)
The Long and the Short (violin)
Fantasia (violin and piano)

Benjamin Hudson, violin
Garrick Ohlsson, piano
Donald Palma, contrabass
Joseph Passaro, conga drums


----------



## Pugg

ArtMusic said:


> This is how opera productions should be. Traditional staging that matches the plot. String voices and a great orchestra. I enjoyed this.


Thank goodness we are all allowed to our own taste , so I pass .


----------



## SimonNZ

Gloria Coates' Symphony No.14 - Christoph Poppen, cond.










Scelsi's Natura Renovatur - Christoph Poppen, cond.

wasn't expecting that coincidence - now I need to get a better sense of this conductor's discography


----------



## MrTortoise

Johannes Ockeghem

Missa Prolationum

Musica Ficta
Bo Holten


----------



## MrTortoise

Klaus Huber
Cantiones de Circulo Gyrante, for solo voices, chorus & ensembles

Giacinto Scelsi
I Presagi, for 9 brass instruments & percussion

Ensemble Köln


----------



## SimonNZ

George Crumb's Makrokosmos - Laurie Hudicke, piano


----------



## ArtMusic




----------



## Guest

Seems to be the man of the moment!

Scelsi
Piano Works vol 4
Stephen Clarke


----------



## Biwa

Scelsi: Preludi, Serie I - IV - Alessandra Ammara


----------



## schigolch

*Salvador Dalí & Igor Wakhevitch - Être Dieu "Opera Poema"*


----------



## Badinerie

Listened to this corker this morning...










Calming down a bit with Dvorak Dorati..


----------



## Pugg

​*Mozart*: Piano Quartets 1&2*; Horn Quintet in E flat°
Curzon*/Brain°/Amadeus Quartet


----------



## Taggart

Some HIP dance music. Excellent performance of some stunning tunes. Just bought their other two CDs.


----------



## Pugg

*Schubert; Moments Musicaux*
_Alfred Brendel _


----------



## bejart

GF Handel (1685-1759): Violin Sonata in F Major, Op.1, No.12

Alfredo Campoli, violin -- George Malcolm, harpsichord


----------



## D Smith

Sunday morning Bach courtesy of Gardiner, Genz, Agnew, Kozena et al. BMW 180, 109, 38, 98. My favourite way to start a Sunday.


----------



## EDaddy

http://postimage.org/

Slowly wending my way through this outstanding and massive collection of Haydn's (mostly) five-star string quartets. If anyone truly mastered the idiom in the Classical period, It was he. I do believe his are among my favorites. Currently listening to Quartet #3 n B-Flat Major, Op. 50, No. 1, played most expertly by the Festetics Quartet on period instruments.

A lovely way to start a beautiful summer Sunday. The freshly ground organic coffee isn't too shabby either.


----------



## MrTortoise

Frederick Chopin
Preludes, Op. 28

Claudio Arrau, piano


----------



## johnnysc

Josquin des Prez


----------



## EDaddy

Woodduck said:


> I think it's more a question of taste (though of course Mozart is musically strong). I enjoy listening to opera just as music, but Mozart (along with Baroque opera) is an exception!


Indeed, Sir Duck. A classic example of taste I would say. However, I agree with you completely regarding baroque opera!


----------



## Vaneyes

Sampling for *Hahn* birthday (1874), and *Shostakovich* death day (1975).


----------



## Pugg

​
*Nikolai Rimsky-Korssakoff* ; Russian Easter festival overture, et al.
_Ernest Ansermet _


----------



## Oskaar

Piano Music of Argentina Vol. 2Panorama Argentino









[HR][/HR]
*Aguirre:*​*Aires Nacionales Argentinos: Tristes*
*Albano:*​*Serie Argentina 'De la pampa y los cerros'*
*Broeders:*​*Bar Argentino*
*Guastavino:*​*Sonatina in G minor*
*Lasala:*​*Impresiones de Mi Tierra (Book 1)*
*Mores:*​*Taquito militar*
*Pignoni:*​*Mi quena te llama*
*De angora*
*Pal nato*
*En Septima*
*Chumbeao*
*Pa' la Lilucha*
*Salgán:*​*La llama silbando*
*Troiani:*​*Danza*
*Motivos de la Sierra y la Llanura*
*Troilo:*​*Milonguero triste*

[HR][/HR]Mirian Conti (piano)


Presto

Spotify web


----------



## Triplets

Shostakovich Leningrad, with Bernstein and the NY Phil


----------



## brotagonist

I haven't been inside as much lately, so my listening pace is slower. I am getting ready to take these out of the player, but I might give them yet another spin before I do 















Schnittke "Faust Cantata", Passacaglia and others
Segerstam/Malmö

Schoenberg 5 Pieces, 6 Songs, Erwartung
Dohnányi/Cleveland, Wien

The Schnittke Passacaglia is rather quiet and I had the volume up fairly high last night, so it finally made an impression on me, so I think I ought to revisit it another time this session. There's some interesting stuff happening that I didn't notice before 

I can't say enough good about the 6 Songs of Schoenberg. Why are there so few recordings of this opus?  Again, the songs and Erwartung kind of got mushed together in my hearing-I didn't notice the transition-but last night, Erwartung started to have a separate voice, so I think I need yet another go with this disc. It's odd that I never discovered Erwartung until about a year ago, when I got the Sony Boulez box.


----------



## Morimur

*Johann Sebastian Bach - Brandenburg Concertos • Orchestral Suites (Suzuki) (3 CD)*


----------



## EDaddy

http://postimage.org/

Arnold Bax: Symphony No. 4 / Nympholept
Royal Scottish National Orchestra; Davis Lloyd-Jones, cond.

From the turbulent beginning of the opening Allegro moderato to the grand Allegro finale, this is classic, first rate Bax. The Lento Moderato is a hauntingly beautiful centerpiece that ebbs and flows, lifts and falls... like a wind-tossed ocean. One of his more aquatic, La Mer-influenced movements to be sure. Conducted, performed and recorded with authority and style.

Recommended.


----------



## eljr

*Norwegian Radio Orchestra
Magne Amdahl: Astrognosia & Æsop*


----------



## Barbebleu

This is so good. Thank you Eloquence.


----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## Triplets

Bruckner, Eighth Symphony, Furtwangler/Vienna (1944)


----------



## millionrainbows

Curiose & Moderne Inventioni
Very nice early music, before harmony got all codified and tamed down and domesticated. Some nice dissonances.


----------



## Mahlerian

Adams: City Noir, Saxophone Concerto
Timothy McAllister, St Louis Symphony, cond. Robertson









Debussy: Preludes Book 2
Krystian Zimerman









Takemitsu: Romance, Two Lentos, Uninterrupted Rests
Kotaro Fukuma


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Schumann, Piano Concerto*

Arrau with Jochum conducting.


----------



## opus55

Dvorak: Symphonies 6 and 7










Otmar Suitner conducting Staatskapelle Berlin


----------



## elgar's ghost

Mahler - Lieder eines fahrenden Gesellen, Rückert-Lieder and Kindertotenlieder (orchestral and piano versions):


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Bax, Symphony No. 4* *Bruckner, Symphony No. 6
*


----------



## SimonNZ

Bach's Mass in B minor - Václav Luks, cond.


----------



## Eramirez156

* Bedřich SMETANA *
*Má Vlast*









*Karel Ančerl*
* Czech Philharmonic Orchestra*

Supraphon 50521/2


----------



## johnnysc

Toscanini Conducts Wagner


----------



## haydnfan

Haydn Piano Trios vol. 7 from the Trio 1790 set:










Bruckner's 6th symphony:


----------



## Vronsky

*Igor Stravinsky -- Stravinsky Conducts: Symphony of Psalms · Symphony in C*









Igor Stravinsky (Conductor), The CBC Symphony Orchestra, The Festival Singers of Toronto, Elmer Iseler (Director) -- Stravinsky Conducts: Symphony of Psalms *·* Symphony in C


----------



## bejart

Niccolo Zingarelli (1752-1837): Sinfonia in E Minor

Silvano Frontalini conducting the Orchestra Sinfonica di Dontesk


----------



## starthrower

2 piano Mandarin from Canada.


----------



## EDaddy

http://postimage.org/

Got this on shuffle. So much music that it can seem a little daunting at times. Going for an overview.
One masterpiece after another... almost like Christmas in August!


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1987.


----------



## Blancrocher

Leos Janacek: Solo piano works, Concertino, and Capriccio (Firkusny/Kubelik)


----------



## bejart

Beethoven: String Quartet No.14 in C Sharp Minor, Op.131

Juilliard String Quartet: Robert Mann and Earl Carlyss, violins -- Samuel Rhodes, viola -- Claus Adam, cello


----------



## Biwa

KUNIKO plays Reich.

A hypnotic performance that sounds wonderful in very immersive 5.1 surround sound. The different parts are spread around the room and wash over the listener.

Here's a video of her live performance...


----------



## Vaneyes

pmsummer said:


> TERPSICHORE 1612: DANCES
> MUSAE SIONIAE: MOTETS
> *Michael Praetorius*
> The Early Music Consort of London
> David Munrow - director
> 
> EMI


Tragic loss, that's nearing 40 years. :angel:

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/culture/...us-who-brought-early-music-to-the-masses.html

http://www.theguardian.com/music/tomserviceblog/2012/jun/01/david-munrow-remembered


----------



## KirbyH

I shan't list everything I've listened to over the last few days but will instead touch on some highlights:





















Brahms 3/Violin Concerto with Thielemann, Batiashvill and the Staatskapelle Dresden

Bartok Concerto for Orchestra with Reiner and the CSO

I've had the Brahms box for a while now and haven't really delved into it. I listened to the 3rd to and from work today and my goodness what a reading. This is definitely beer and sausage Brahms, thick, clotty, and oddly satisfying. Thielemann gets a huge noise out of his Dresden forces, and DG's resonant sonic picture helps a great deal - this is Brahms played for monumentality. The way Thielemann does it you'd think he was trying to find Ein Heldenleben in between the counterpoint. Another ten minutes and I think he would have done it. I can't go without commenting on the orchestra itself; they sound every bit as hefty and Deutsche as you could possibly want.

I find much the same in this reading of the Violin Concerto, just to a lesser degree. Everyone here is in agreement - it's a big work, and it's played that way. Narrower sonics but the violin echoes quite nicely in what I'm guessing is the empty Semperoper. I'm not quite as keen on picking out details at concertos as I am symphonies, but I don't think I'd have to go with another recording of this work.

Reiner's cut of the Concerto for Orchestra, much like his Scheherazade and Strauss recordings, is one I consider absolutely indispensable. Reiner actually performed and commissioned a great deal of 20th century music and while his was made a decade after the premier, it's the preeminent reading. That's not opinion, just fact. The sonics, the playing, the conducting - everything lines up so well here that the effort can't really be duplicated. I could happily go the rest of my days without hearing another interpretation.


----------



## tortkis

Ars Subtilior - XASAX (hat[now]ART)









XASAX: Serge Bertocchi, Jean-Michel Goury, Pierre-Stéphane Meugé, Marcus Weiss (saxophones)

Hugues Dufourt (b. 1943): Quatuor for saxophones (1980)
Jaquemin de Senleches (fl. 1382/1383 - 1395): En attendent esperance (Ballade)
Bernardo Mario Kuczer (b. 1955): even...The loudest sky!!, for saxophone quartet (1981)
Jaquemin de Senleches: En ce gracieux tamps joli, virelai for 3 voices
Alvaro Carlevaro (b. 1957): Quiebros, for saxophone quartet (1993-94)
Jaquemin de Senleches: Fuions de ci (Ballade)
Henri Pousseur (1929 - 2009): Vue sur les jardins interdits (1973)


----------



## starthrower

What's worse than neglecting Bartok's piano works? Neglecting Bartok's piano works when you own the box set! I've been meaning to listen to this entire set for five years now.










Listened to these tonight:

Piano Sonata
Out Of Doors
9 Little Piano Pieces
Petite Suite
6 Dances In Bulgarian Rhythm
Dance Suite
Rhapsody, op.1
Marche Funebre


----------



## MrTortoise

Ludwig van Beethoven
Piano Sonata No. 18 in E-flat, Op. 31 No. 3
Piano Sonata No. 29 in B-flat, Op. 106 'Hammerklavier'

Annie Fischer, piano


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mozart; piano concertos 20&21*
_Géza Anda_


----------



## starthrower

Watching this for the first time gives me a greater appreciation for this orchestral masterpiece.






The wiki entry is helpful for a basic understanding this piece.
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Concerto_for_Orchestra_(Bartók)


----------



## OldFashionedGirl

_On Spotify:_







*Shostakovich *- Symphony no. 8. Concertgebouw Orchestra. Conducted by Bernard Haitink.
Today marks the 40 anniversary of shostakovich's death.


----------



## Chipomarc

Today's limited time offer on eClassical 24 bit FLAC at the same price as FLAC16/MP3
With the Martinikerk organ

Only issues are:
The Toccata and Fugue in D minor, BWV 565 is in dispute as to who really wrote the piece

Also, if I ever find out that Bach never really did study French keyboard then the 
Fantasia (Pièce d'Orgue) in G major, BWV572 must be put in doubt as well.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Beethoven*: piano sonatas Nr. 3 / 9 / 12


----------



## Balthazar

*Louis Andriessen ~ De Staat.* Inspired by dogen's mention upthread. Reinbert De Leeuw leads the Schoenberg Ensemble. Very interesting piece with text from Plato's _Republic_.

*J. S. Bach ~ Cantata #150.* Gardiner leads the English Baroque Soloists.

*Max Bruch ~ Symphony No. 2, Op. 36.* Kurt Masur leads the Leipzig Gewandhaus Orchestra.


----------



## mmsbls

Hans Werner Henze: String Quartets No. 1 and 2

Henze came up on my long list of composers. I'm not sure if I'd ever heard his quartets before. I heard the first 2 (of 5), and they were rather hard for me to follow. Still there were some fun and interesting parts. I will likely give the others a listen as well.


----------



## Mahlerian

Sessions: Concerto for Orchestra
Boston Symphony Orchestra, cond. Ozawa









Mozart: Symphony No. 29 in A
Prague Chamber Orchestra, cond. Mackerras


----------



## Josh




----------



## SimonNZ

Julia Wolfe's Arsenal of Democracy


----------



## Pugg

​*Verdi ; Un Ballo in Maschera*
_Tebaldi/ Pavarotti/ Milnes._
Bruno Bartoletti conducting


----------



## Barbebleu

Pugg said:


> ​
> *Beethoven*: piano sonatas Nr. 3 / 9 / 12


I ordered this last week. Looking forward to it arriving. Richter was a giant.


----------



## omega

*Mahler*
_Symphony No.6 "Tragic"_
Claudio Abbado | Berliner Philharmoniker


----------



## Musicophile

Chipomarc said:


> Today's limited time offer on eClassical 24 bit FLAC at the same price as FLAC16/MP3
> With the Martinikerk organ
> 
> Only issues are:
> The Toccata and Fugue in D minor, BWV 565 is in dispute as to who really wrote the piece
> 
> Also, if I ever find out that Bach never really did study French keyboard then the
> Fantasia (Pièce d'Orgue) in G major, BWV572 must be put in doubt as well.
> 
> View attachment 73507


Just bought this as well, really quite nice.


----------



## SimonNZ

Philip Glass' In The Upper Room


----------



## Pugg

​
*Leburn ; Oboe Concertos*
_Bart Schneemann 
_


----------



## ArtMusic

Stylized staging, barely tolerable. The performance is also barley tolerable because I have listened to better versions.


----------



## Biwa

Lebrun: Oboe Concertos Vol. 2 - Schneemann


----------



## Pugg

ArtMusic said:


> Stylized staging, barely tolerable. The performance is also barley tolerable because I have listened to better versions.


Enlighten me please; why did you buy it in the first place ?


----------



## elgar's ghost

Mahler - Das klagende Lied (complete), Des Knaben Wunderhorn (piano version) and 16 early songs:


----------



## Jeff W

*In which there was Beethoven and others along with whiny cats*

Good morning TC from bright and sunny Albany! Now that I've taken care of all three whiny kitty cats, I can now report in on my listening!





















Went ahead and listened to all five of the numbered Piano Concertos by Ludwig van Beethoven (This trio excludes Op. 61a and WoO 4...) and the Violin Concerto. Tafelmusik was conducted by Bruno Weil. The solo piano was played by Jos van Immerseel and the solo violin was played by Vera Beths. Lovely period instrument set.









Listened next to Franz Liszt's Piano Concertos No. 1 & 2 (apparently there is a third that was unearthed that doesn't get played or recorded very often). Eldar Nebolsin played the solo piano and the Royal Liverpool Philharmonic Orchestra was conducted by Vasily Petrenko. Mostly show pieces for a virtuoso soloist, they didn't do a whole lot for me after listening to Beethoven.









Really can't help myself with this symphony. Howard Hanson's Symphony No. 2, this time played by the Seattle Symphony Orchestra under conducted Gerard Schwarz. Also on this album are 'Lux Aeterna' and 'Mosaics' which I have not yet heard.


----------



## MoatsArt

Listening to: 'Partite 14 sopra l'aria di Romanesca' from 'Frescobaldi - Complete Edition - CD02 - Partitas, Correnti, Balletti' by 'Roberto Loreggian' with JRiver Media Center 21


----------



## bejart

Georg Philipp Telemann (1681-1767): Quartet No.3 in A Major

European Baroque Soloists: Wolfgang Schulz, flute -- Hansjorg Schellenberger, oboe -- Milan Turkovic, bassoon -- Phillip Moll, harpsichord


----------



## Pugg

​
*Leoncavallo; Pagliacci .
*

*Bergonzi/ Carlyle/ Taddei.*
Herbert von Karajan conducting


----------



## George O

Josquin des Prés (c. 1450/1455-1521)

mostly chansons

details:
http://www.medieval.org/emfaq/cds/arg793.htm

Musica Reservata / directed by Michael Morrow, conducted by Andrew Parrott

on Argo (London), from 1975

5 stars


----------



## eljr

*Norwegian Radio Orchestra
Magne Amdahl: Astrognosia & Æsop*

again


----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## Orfeo

*Leevi Madetoja*
Ballet pantomime "Okon Fuoko."
Symphonies I & II(*).
-Helena Juntunen (soprano), Tuomas Katajala (tenor).
-The Oulu Symphony Orchestra & Chamber Choir/Arvo Volmer.
-The Iceland Symphony Orchestra/Petri Sakari(*).

*Toivo Kuula*
The Sea-bathing Nymphs, South Ostrobothnian Suite II, Four Songs, Son of a Slave.
-Susan Gritton, soprano.
-The BBC Concert Orchestra/Martyn Brabbins.

*Uuno Klami*
Symphony no. I
Overture "King Lear."
-The Tampare Philharmonic Orchestra/Tuomas Ollila.

*Ture Rangstrom*
Symphonies III & IV.
-The Norrkoping Symphony Orchestra/Michail Jurowski.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Beethoven; piano sonatas*

OP.13,OP.27no 2,OP57

_Daniel Barenboim_


----------



## Cosmos

New find: The Ligeti Project










Haven't really listened to any of his music. Excited to dive into this collection.

The pieces I plan on listening to today from the set:
- Melodein
- Piano Concerto 
- Atmospheres
- Concert Romanesc
- Hamburg Concerto
- Double Concerto for Flute and Oboe
- Requiem
- Musica ricercata [this album only has 8 out of the full 11 movements, not sure why]


----------



## Vaneyes

The three BIS volumes of *Sibelius* String Quartets w. Tempera Qt., recorded 2004.








View attachment 73530


----------



## pmsummer

MISSA SCALA ARETINA
*Francisco Valls*
REQUIEM
*Heinrich Ignaz Franz Biber*
Koor & Barokorkest Van De Nederlandse Bachvereniging
Gustav Leonhardt - director

Deutsche Harmonia Mundi


----------



## brotagonist

I have just stepped out of my zone of comfort-the sensuous, intellectual Germanic Romantic-to an overtly more simple, peasant folk. It hadn't struck me this strongly when I first acquired the album last summer, but I now cannot fathom how I missed it. And, as I listened, the thought came to me: Could John Adams have been inspired by this piece when he wrote Shaker Loops and others?

I am speaking of Dvořák's String Quartet 12 "American".

The other work on the album is Dvořák's Piano Quintet, a marvellously sensuous work of great depth. I am in the zone of comfort here, albeit a few hundred kilometres to the east, but the distance is easily broached.









Firkusny, Juillard String Quartet


----------



## brotagonist

I should mention my experience last evening, since it was deeply moving. It was a glorious, warm summer evening, just after dark. I languished on the balcony to savour the night air and take in a breathtaking performance:









Messiaen Sept Haïkaï, Couleurs de la cité céleste, Un vitrail et des oiseaux, Ouiseaux exotiques
Loriod, Boulez, Ensemble IC

While I know the three main works, Vitrail (a première recording) is new to me. What a fine late work it is, too! The experience and ambiance were without parallel


----------



## Pugg

​
*Grieg/Moszkowski.*
_Joseph Moog_


----------



## Selby

Today's program is music from 1969

1.
Iannis Xenakis (1922-2001)

Persephassa (1969) for 6 percussionists
Les Percussions de Strasbourg

A wonderful piece. A precursor to his later masterpiece Pléïades from 1978; it doesn't quit hold the drama and spirituality I find in Pléïades.









2.
Alan Hovhaness (1911-2000)

Lady of Light, Op. 227 (1969)
Patricia Clark, Leslie Fyson, The Ambrosian Singers, Alan Hovhaness, Royal Philharmonic Orchestra

This cantata has not resonated with me in the past; giving it another try now. About 5 minutes in and I'm enjoying it. A soft entry, beautiful choral lines, slow and serene development.


----------



## Morimur

*Olivier Messiaen - Visions de l'Amen (Nonken, Rothenberg)*


----------



## EDaddy

http://postimage.org/app.php

These are, in a word, rich. Still chewing on them.


----------



## Selby

Music of 1969, cont.

3.
Norman Dello Joio (1913-2008)

Bagatelles (1969) for harp
Yolanda Kondonassis

The first doesn't seem to do much. The second is playful with wonderful repetitive rhythms. The third is thoughtful in a happy or content way, not somber. Overall, lovely pieces; not particularly significant or profound in the grander scheme, but worthwhile. A great disc from Kondonassis - her inclusion of Cage's In a Landscape is gorgeous.









4.
Vagn Holmboe (1909-1996)

String Quartet No. 10, Op. 102 (1969) 
The Kontra Quartet

A pensive and dark opening; I'm imagining I'm on a journey and entering into a dark cave, water crashing behind me. Then the drama unfolds. Fantastic piece. Whenever I return to Holmboe's SQs I am not disappointed. I haven't managed to listen to them all straight through; I find I have lost patience for that kind of listening; with the exception of piano music I can't take extended listens of a single genre. Fans of SQ music should invest in this affordable (and handsome) box from The Kontra Quartet.









5.
Conlon Nancarrow (1912-1997)

Study for Player Piano No. 36 (1969)
Conlon Nancarrow

At times psychadelic; like watching an old-school video game while on acid. I loved it.









6.
Frederic Rzewski (1938)

Les Mouton de Panurge (1969)
Eighth Blackbird

An okay minimalist ensemble piece that is filled with lovely harmonies but doesn't seem to say much. Enjoyable but forgettable. I hate to think that Rzewski was limited to writing great music for only the piano.


----------



## Morimur

*Olivier Messiaen - Turangalila Symphony; L'ascension (Wit) (2 CD)*


----------



## EDaddy

Morimur said:


>


This is the one (and only) Messiaen album I currently own. I like some of it. The man definitely had his own unique voice and approach.


----------



## millionrainbows

Biber: Harmonia Artificiosa Arioso; Reinhard Goebel; Musica Antiqua Koln. Archiv 2-CD. Very nicely played. This is virtuoso music. They use alternate tunings (scordatura or cross-tuning) and so each piece is slightly different, in a different key, with different resonances. They are for the most part partitas, in five parts. Goebel said that he was fascinated with this book of pieces for most of his life, and 'brooded' over them, until he finally decided to record them. I recommend this to anyone who wants to hear some good early style violin playing.

~


----------



## padraic




----------



## johnnysc

Janos Starker with London Symphony Orchestra


----------



## eljr

*Boston Symphony Chamber Players
Mozart: Chamber Music for Winds and Strings *


----------



## KirbyH

That Brahms 3 from yesterday has me jonesing for more of that Dresden sound, and as a result has brought me to two mighty 8ths:















I listened to the filler on the Bruckner - the Prague Symphony. Like much of Mozart's orchestral work, it leaves me indifferent but so far as playing and conducting go, Haitink and his Dresden orchestra don't try to dainty it down. This is Mozart in the grand manner, as it were. Just a shame it's not Brahms or Beethoven.

ANYWAY -

I'm about to be straight up blasphemous. I like this reading of the Bruckner 8th head and shoulders over anything Karajan ever laid down. The sound of the orchestra, the sonics, everything here is just so right. I've loved this work for a long, long time now and Haitink does it so much justice that I wonder why anyone else would even try. 

As for the Schubert 8th (this time with Colin Davis) I find it to be just as engaging. Colin Davis is one of those conductors that I have to take with a grain of salt, as he can either be on or off, depending. Fortunately here he's very much on, and the sounds he gets out of this fine band are wonderful. I'll take in the Brahms 3rd on the same disc in a few days' time, when Thielemann is no longer making such a noise in my head.


----------



## Becca

Exploring some of the music of Rautavaara. I have listened once to his Symphony #8, now...
Tapestry of Life (2008) / Helsinki Philharmonic - Leif Segerstam

to be followed by
Manhattan Trilogy (2003-5) / New Zealand Symphony - Pietari Inkinen

The verdict is currently out but initial reactions are that it is interesting and somewhat appealing ...but ... will it still feel that way on multiple hearings? I say that due to recollections of my reactions to Hovhaness whose works rapidly outwore their welcome.


----------



## Dr Johnson

Cello Concerto.


----------



## omega

KirbyH said:


> That Brahms 3 from yesterday has me jonesing for more of that Dresden sound, and as a result has brought me to two mighty 8ths:
> 
> View attachment 73544
> View attachment 73545
> 
> 
> [...]
> 
> I'm about to be straight up blasphemous. I like this reading of the Bruckner 8th head and shoulders over anything Karajan ever laid down. The sound of the orchestra, the sonics, everything here is just so right. I've loved this work for a long, long time now and Haitink does it so much justice that I wonder why anyone else would even try.


If I could, I would like your post twice


----------



## Morimur

*Per Nørgård - Orchestral Works (Hirsch, Bellincampi)*


----------



## elgar's ghost

Final Mahler instalment - Des Knaben Wunderhorn (orchestral) and Das Lied von der Erde (piano):


----------



## shadowdancer

Listening to the great Op 59 #3


----------



## pmsummer

TABULA RASA
DARF ICH
*Arvo Pärt*
COMPANY
*Philip Glass*
"COME IN!"
*Vladimir Martynov*
Kremerata Balitca
Gidon Kremer - director/violin

Nonesuch


----------



## AClockworkOrange

My listening time has been limited through work commitments but I have squeezed in the following over the last few days:
- Stravinsky: Symphony in Three Movements - Otto Klemperer & the Philharmonia
- Mahler: Symphony No.10 - Daniel Harding & the Wiener Philharmoniker 

Klemperer's Stravinsky was a revelation to me. I thoroughly enjoyed the piece and thought that the Philharmonia performed exemplary. Stravinsky has been on my mind musically and of late and this is the first of his Symphonies I have heard. I will explore further later but Klemperer has admittedly surprised me and set a high benchmark.

Daniel Harding's recording of Mahler's Tenth remains my preferred recording of this piece. The Adagio is wonderful and the remaining movements may not be pure Mahler (sadly) but present an interesting window into what might have been. The performance is very compelling.


----------



## johnnysc

Carlo Maria Giulini/Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra


----------



## Mahlerian

AClockworkOrange said:


> Daniel Harding's recording of Mahler's Tenth remains my preferred recording of this month piece. The Adagio is wonderful and the remaining movements *may not be pure Mahler (sadly)* but present an interesting window into what might have been. The performance is very compelling.


Indeed. They are much purer than most people seem to believe, however.

Bartok: String Quartets No. 3, No. 5, No. 6
Alban Berg Quartet


----------



## Selby

Music of 1969, cont.

7.
Olivier Messiaen (1908-1992)
Méditations sur le mystère de la Sainte Trinité (1969)

7a) Olivier Messiaen
7b) Olivier Latry

I consider this one of Messiaen's finest pieces of organ; 9 meditations on the mysterious holy trinity. For some reason I was very struck by the second mediation. Eerie, transcendent; can something be both somber and ecstatic at the same time? Perhaps only in Messiaen's hands. It is great to hear the composer perform his own piece. I am more familiar with the Latry set than Messiaen's performances, but, to Latry's credit, did not hear a significant difference between the two.















8.
Iannis Xenakis (1922-2001)
Synaphaï (1969) for piano and 86 musicians

8a) Georffrey Douglas Madge, Elgar Howarth, New Philharmonia Orchestra
8b) Hiroaki Ooï, Arturo Tamayo, Orchestre Philharmonique du Luxembourg

A masterpiece from Xenakis. Angular. You can feel loudly hear how people consider his career as an architect significant in this piece for piano and orchestra. It is tall, strong; somehow both eternal temporary. Really a stunning piece. I found Ooï performance better than Madge's in the sense that the piano is more present and center to the piece - whether that was his intention or not I'm not sure. Ooï and Tamayo recording feels more like a piano concerto where Howarth's puts the orchestra first. Just phenomenal piece. A highlight from the year.















9.
John Cage (1912-1992)

Cheap Imitation (1969) for piano
Steffen Schleiermacher

Oh that rascal Cage. I don't know what the title of the piece is referring to... This sounds like Cage from 20 years earlier, a la In a Landscape or Dream. It is slow and thoughtful, melodic and lovely. Just from it's date I was expecting something else. I have listened to more piano music from Cage than the average bear - this set is 18 discs - and I was pleasantly surprised that today's program led me to this piece.


----------



## cwarchc

Cosmos said:


> New find: The Ligeti Project
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Haven't really listened to any of his music. Excited to dive into this collection.
> 
> The pieces I plan on listening to today from the set:
> - Melodein
> - Piano Concerto
> - Atmospheres
> - Concert Romanesc
> - Hamburg Concerto
> - Double Concerto for Flute and Oboe
> - Requiem
> - Musica ricercata [this album only has 8 out of the full 11 movements, not sure why]


A good selection of his work
It was my introduction as well

Enjoy


----------



## cwarchc

This evenings listening


----------



## Selby

Music of 1969, concluded

10.
Iannis Xenakis (1922-2001)

Anaktoria (1969) for 2 violins, viola, cello, bass, clarinet, and bassoon
Octuor de Paris

This should be turned into a ballet called "The Mating Rituals of Dinosaurs." Seriously, though, unique and intriguing sounds; moments reminded me of later Grisey, I wonder if Xenakis was an large influence on his work.









...
György Ligeti (1923-2006)

11.
Ramifications for 12 solo strings (1968-69)
Reinbert de Leeuw, Asko Ensemble

This is what anxiety sounds like. And yet it is beautiful. I'm sure there is a humanistic metaphor somewhere in there. Facing-off with our own mental health, embracing the shadow. Maybe I should just stop listening to Ligeti while reading Jung.

12.
2 Studies for Organ - No. 2, "Coulée" (1969)
Zsigmond Szathmáry
How alarming to move from 2 hours of a Messiaen double feature (Méditations sur le mystère de la Sainte Trinité) to this. How could these pieces possibly have been written in the same year. Outer space. Messiaen manages the impossible of evoking the somber and the ecstatic, Ligeti manages to make me feel claustrophobic in outer space.

13.
Chamber Concerto (1969-70) for 13 instrumentalists 
Reinbert de Leeuw, Schönberg Ensemble

The final piece in my program today is a transition out of the year and into the next. "The Chamber Concerto is the clearest link between Ligeti's supersaturated textural music of the 1960s, and the harmonically clarified, polyrhythmic pieces of the 1970s." (AllMusic)

Ligeti did not makes sounds that I don't like, generally speaking, but the concerto form is a place he really excelled. I have a lot of fondness for this one.















1969 through 13 pieces, ending with a piece for 13 instruments; including extended breaks it took me almost 7 hours to listen to them all. A valuable experience.

I love Mondays.


----------



## AClockworkOrange

Mahlerian said:


> Indeed. They are much purer than most people seem to believe, however.


I wasn't sure. I am going to have to re-read around this, I had some awareness regarding the Adagio but after that my memory is hazy. I (think I) remember briefly reading about various versions by Cooke, particularly regarding a revision to the performing version following the release of material to him by Alma Mahler (if memory serves). Anyhow, I will definitely read around this. Thanks for the prompt Mahlerian 

Onto my current listening, I have found a little time this evening so I am listening to *Haydn's Symphony No.82 'The Bear'* performed by *Leonard Bernstein & the New York Philharmonic*.

I really enjoy Bernstein's Haydn a great deal but the packaging Sony devised for the Bernstein Haydn box set is amongst the most irritating I have ever encountered (the same as the Met's Wagner set also from Sony) :scold:


----------



## manyene

Becca said:


> Exploring some of the music of Rautavaara. I have listened once to his Symphony #8, now...
> Tapestry of Life (2008) / Helsinki Philharmonic - Leif Segerstam
> 
> to be followed by
> Manhattan Trilogy (2003-5) / New Zealand Symphony - Pietari Inkinen
> 
> The verdict is currently out but initial reactions are that it is interesting and somewhat appealing ...but ... will it still feel that way on multiple hearings? I say that due to recollections of my reactions to Hovhaness whose works rapidly outwore their welcome.


These are two of his less accessible works: the 6th and 7th Symphonies bear repeated listening, while my favourite is the Cello concerto (coupled with the 6th Symphony on Ondine). He has much more variety than Hovhaness.


----------



## Mahlerian

AClockworkOrange said:


> I wasn't sure. I am going to have to re-read around this, I had some awareness regarding the Adagio but after that my memory is hazy. I (think I) remember briefly reading about various versions by Cooke, particularly regarding a revision to the performing version following the release of material to him by Alma Mahler (if memory serves). Anyhow, I will definitely read around this. Thanks for the prompt Mahlerian


Well, the work is complete in structure and outline. The Adagio is fully drafted, the first Scherzo has a full score draft, but one so sketch-like that one needs to refer back to the short score on many details, the Purgatorio is in full score for several bars that give us an idea of what Mahler wanted before breaking off. The other two movements exist in short score only with some occasional indications of orchestration.

There was a lot that still needed to be done, but when people call the Tenth an "unfinished" or "incomplete" work, I fear they often think of it as if it were akin to Mozart's Requiem or Bruckner's Ninth, where there are portions which the composer did not finish working out at all, or even something like Beethoven's Tenth, which only exists as sketches which must be organized by any completion. Mahler's Tenth is not like these in that every version of the work will have the same structure, the same melodies, and the same development. They will differ only on orchestration and some details of counterpoint and harmony.


----------



## AClockworkOrange

Mahlerian said:


> Well, _the work is complete in structure and outline_. The Adagio is fully drafted, the first Scherzo has a full score draft, but one so sketch-like that one needs to refer back to the short score on many details, the Purgatorio is in full score for several bars that give us an idea of what Mahler wanted before breaking off. The other two movements exist in short score only with some occasional indications of orchestration.
> 
> There was a lot that still needed to be done, but when people call the Tenth an "unfinished" or "incomplete" work, _I fear they often think of it as if it were akin to Mozart's Requiem or Bruckner's Ninth, where there are portions which the composer did not finish working out at all_, or even something like Beethoven's Tenth, which only exists as sketches which must be organized by any completion. _Mahler's Tenth is not like these in that every version of the work will have the same structure, the same melodies, and the same development. They will differ only on orchestration and some details of counterpoint and harmony._


Thanks for sharing that Mahlerian, it is appreciated


----------



## Selby

Victoria de los Angeles
sings
Manuel de Falla

La vida breve (1904-05)
Siete canciones populares (1914)
El sombrero de tres picos (1919) 
El amor brujo (1914)

Esto es el cielo; muy hermoso.


----------



## Vronsky

*Lukas Foss -- Baroque Variations*

Lukas Foss, Buffalo Philharmonic Orchestra -- Baroque Variations

via YouTube:


----------



## Guest

Fabulous playing and sound.










I almost went for the $35 remastered LP, which did not contain the Franck or Litolff, but I went for the $5.00 CD instead--glad I did!


----------



## SeptimalTritone

Ferneyhough- Sonatas for String Quartet, String Quartet 2, Adagissimo (for SQ), and String Quartet 4. Arditti Quartet.


----------



## D Smith

For Glazunov's birthday. Symphony No. 8; Tadaaki Otaka/BBC National Orchestra of Wales. A very enjoyable work. This set is one of the best bargains I ever got.


----------



## bejart

Leopold Kozeluch (1747-1818): Symphony in F Major

Ondrej Kukal conducting the South Bohemian Chamber Orchestra


----------



## George O

*okay, since it's his birthday*










Alexander Glazunov (1865-1936): Suite for Two Violins, Viola, and Cello, op 35

Andrei Shislov, Alexander Balashov, Alexander Galkovsky, Alexander Korchagin

on Melodiya (USSR), from 1976


----------



## EDaddy

http://postimage.org/

Starthrower's post earlier today got me completely entangled in the brilliant Concerto For Orchestra. I sat watching the you tube video so completely transfixed that I nearly spent the first two hours of my Monday morning doing nothing else. My wife was not pleased, so I clicked off roughly half way through the Intermezzo Interrotto.

I had almost forgotten how fantastic this gem truly is. Now, at last, I can listen from beginning to end with no interruption. :clap:


----------



## mmsbls

Per Norgard: Symphony No. 6 and 7

I don't know Norgard's music very well. I have heard his 3rd symphony several times and quite like it. The 6th, though enjoyable, did not seem to grab me as the 3rd did. I found the 7th more interesting on first listening. Given that the 3rd and 7th are both on the Dacapo disk, I think I will order this one.


----------



## pmsummer

CHAMBER CONCERTO
RAMIFICATIONS
AVENTURES
Ensemble InterContemporain
Pierre Boulez - conductor
STRING QUARTET NO. 2
La Salle Quartet
LUX AETERNA
Chor des Norddreutschen Rundfunks Hamburg
*György Ligeti*

Deutshe Grammophon


----------



## Balthazar

*Fausto Romitelli ~ An Index of Metals.* George-Elie Octors leads the Ictus Ensemble. First listen.

*Beethoven ~ Piano Sonatas Nos. 13-14, a.k.a. Op. 27.* Glenn Gould at the piano.

*Bruch ~ Symphony No. 3.* Kurt Masur leads the Leipzig Gewandhaus Orchestra.


----------



## Vronsky

*Karlheinz Stockhausen -- Gruppen/Gyorgy Kurtag -- Grabstein Fur Stephan · Stele*









Karlheinz Stockhausen -- Gruppen/Gyorgy Kurtag -- Grabstein Fur Stephan *·* Stele
Berliner Philharmoniker, Claudio Abbado (Conductor)


----------



## Selby

Balthazar said:


> *Fausto Romitelli ~ An Index of Metals.* George-Elie Octors leads the Ictus Ensemble. First listen.


Thoughts on this?


----------



## Morimur

*Beat Furrer - Begehren (Vokalensemble Nova) (2 CD)*


----------



## Selby

^^^ Thoughts? I haven't heard this one.


----------



## SeptimalTritone

Beethoven Hammerklavier piano sonata, Emil Gilels

Beethoven Symphony 8, Claudio Abbado Lucerene Festival Orchestra

Feldman Crippled Symmetry, California Ear Unit

Boulez Sur Incises, Ensemble Intercontemporain


----------



## johnnysc

Dvorak Violin Concerto


----------



## Gaspard de la Nuit

This is an astonishing and at times extremely sensitive piece






This one also has some really sensitive moments, very high beauty in parts of it.






Really exquisite beauty in some of these gamelan pieces.


----------



## Biwa

Sacred Rhythm of Bali


----------



## brotagonist

I'm a day late, but I believe I am again caught up with the weekly SS.

Hovhannes
Symphony 2 (1, 2, 3)
Utrecht Student Concert
Pollard


----------



## Blancrocher

Bach: Concertos for 2 and 3 pianos (Casadesus family, Ormandy)


----------



## opus55

Wagner: Siegfried Act I
Dvorak: Symphony 8


----------



## Vaneyes

For *Glazunov* birthday (1865), and *Zimmermann* death day (1970).


----------



## Selby

Giacomo Puccini -- La Bohème -- Anna Netrebko, Rolando Villazón (New Upload, Full HD 1080p) 





A charming adaptation.

Is there a thread for full opera links with English subtitles?


----------



## Pugg

JS Bach: "Violin Concerto No. 2 in E major BWV.1042"
[Soloist] Isaac Stern (Vn), the New York Philharmonic (February 16, 1966 New York, Philharmonic Hall)
JS Bach: "Concerto in C minor BWV.1060R for violin and oboe"
[Soloist] Isaac Stern (Vn), Harold Gomberg (Ob), the New York Philharmonic
(February 7, 1966 New York, Philharmonic Hall)
Vivaldi: "Piccolo Concerto in C major RV.443"
[Soloist] William Heim (piccolo), the New York Philharmonic (December 15, 1958 New York, St. George Hotel)
JS Bach: "Piano Concerto No. 1 in D minor BWV.1052"
[Soloist] Glenn Gould (P), Columbia Symphony Orchestra (April 1957 New York, Columbia 30 Avenue studio)


----------



## Becca

Mahlerian said:


> Well, the work is complete in structure and outline. The Adagio is fully drafted, the first Scherzo has a full score draft, but one so sketch-like that one needs to refer back to the short score on many details, the Purgatorio is in full score for several bars that give us an idea of what Mahler wanted before breaking off. The other two movements exist in short score only with some occasional indications of orchestration.
> 
> There was a lot that still needed to be done, but when people call the Tenth an "unfinished" or "incomplete" work, I fear they often think of it as if it were akin to Mozart's Requiem or Bruckner's Ninth, where there are portions which the composer did not finish working out at all, or even something like Beethoven's Tenth, which only exists as sketches which must be organized by any completion. Mahler's Tenth is not like these in that every version of the work will have the same structure, the same melodies, and the same development. They will differ only on orchestration and some details of counterpoint and harmony.


I wouldn't describe the Bruckner 9th quite that way. The material for the fourth movement is almost complete, consisting of 180 partly or fully scored pages. The Samale etc. 2011 revision has 653 bars, of which almost 600 are either fully scored by Bruckner or can be reconstructed from his sketches; just 28 bars had to be composed by the editors, using Bruckner's own material.


----------



## nightscape

Dohnanyi - Variations on a Nursery Tune, Op. 25 (Bamert/BBC Phil). Can't quite remember the last time I laughed hysterically out loud at a piece of classical music, with the composer, not at. Well done Ernst.


----------



## tortkis

Laudarium - Songs of Popular Devotion from 14th Century Italy - La Reverdie (ARCANA)









Monophony songs of flagellants, a Christian sect whose followers whipped their own bodies.

La Reverdie's recordings on Arcana are all excellent as far as I heard.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Brahms; piano trio's*
_Capuçon / Capuçon /Angelich _


----------



## Biwa

Late Gothic and Renaissance Masterworks Vol.2 - René Clemencic

http://www.musicweb-international.com/classrev/2003/Dec03/Late_Gothic.htm


----------



## EDaddy

Becca said:


> Exploring some of the music of Rautavaara. I have listened once to his Symphony #8, now...
> Tapestry of Life (2008) / Helsinki Philharmonic - Leif Segerstam
> 
> to be followed by
> Manhattan Trilogy (2003-5) / New Zealand Symphony - Pietari Inkinen
> 
> The verdict is currently out but initial reactions are that it is interesting and somewhat appealing ...but ... will it still feel that way on multiple hearings? I say that due to recollections of my reactions to Hovhaness whose works rapidly outwore their welcome.


I personally find quite a bit of Hovhaness's music, while pleasant enough, to become repetitive and a little thin in the musical substance department; so we definitely agree in that respect. Rautavaara, however, has much more depth and breadth. His 8th tends to grow on repeated listenings, not diminish... for me. His 7th has been a harder nut to crack but it's certainly not for lack of substance or ideas. It's just not as immediately accessible as some.


----------



## Becca

EDaddy said:


> I personally find quite a bit of Hovhaness's music, while pleasant enough, to become repetitive and a little thin in the musical substance department; so we definitely agree in that respect. Rautavaara, however, has much more depth and breadth. His 8th tends to grow on repeated listenings, not diminish... for me. His 7th has been a harder nut to crack but it's certainly not for lack of substance or ideas. It's just not as immediately accessible as some.


My judgment so far is that the 8th deserves more listening, probably the _Tapestry of Life_ also, I didn't find the _Manhattan Trilogy_ to be particularly interesting.


----------



## EDaddy

brotagonist said:


> I should mention my experience last evening, since it was deeply moving. It was a glorious, warm summer evening, just after dark. I languished on the balcony to savour the night air and take in a breathtaking performance:
> 
> View attachment 73533
> 
> 
> Messiaen Sept Haïkaï, Couleurs de la cité céleste, Un vitrail et des oiseaux, Ouiseaux exotiques
> Loriod, Boulez, Ensemble IC
> 
> While I know the three main works, Vitrail (a première recording) is new to me. What a fine late work it is, too! The experience and ambiance were without parallel


Don't you just love those moments in life... when all the elements line up just right? Thx for sharing that!


----------



## Pugg

​_French & Italian opera aria's
Edita Gruberova._


----------



## Biwa

Glass: Metamorphosis, The Hours - Lavinia Meijer


----------



## Il_Penseroso

Asymmetrical times, beautiful melodies inspired by ancient Greek hymns plus outstanding choral and orchestral writing.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Plasson's second recording of *Romeo et Juliette* is one of the best things Alagna and Gheorghiu ever did for the gramophone, yet unaccountably it is getting very little love in the 2015 Most Recommended Opera CDs thread. I can only assume people haven't actually heard it. Alagna can seem a little stiff next to singers of the golden age, but, as usual, he is at his best in French opera, and sings with an appreciation of the correct style. Gheroghiu is lovely and up to the demands of her fantastic Act III scena, which was often cut. Plasson's conducting is also superb.

Personally I think this set's only real competition is Plasson's earlier set with Kraus, who, however stylishly he sings, can't altogether disguise the fact that his is no longer the voice of youth. Nor is Malfitano in Gheorghiu's class.

No, note complete and with excellent support from the likes of Keenlyside and Van Dam, this is one instance where a modern recording trumps the older ones.


----------



## omega

*Beethoven*
_Piano Sonatas No. 16 - 18_
Paul Lewis


----------



## SimonNZ

John Adams' The Death Of Klinghoffer - Kent Nagano, cond.


----------



## schigolch




----------



## Pugg

​_Mozart; Concert aria's .

Krisztina Laki _


----------



## bejart

JS Bach: French Suite No.3 in B Minor, BWV 814

Andrei Gavrilov, piano


----------



## Pugg

​_Liszt: Various works .
Jorge Bolet_


----------



## Jeff W

*In which there was music in the rain*

Good morning TC from wet and rainy Albany! I like rain.









I started off last night listening to the Opus 33 & 42 String Quartets by Joseph Haydn with the Festetics Quartet playing. Love all of the quartets by Haydn.









Turned next to the Piano Quintets by Robert Schumann and Johannes Brahms. Joyce Yang (I met her!) played the piano and the strings were played by the Alexander String Quartet.









Finishing out with the Clarinet Concertos and the Concertino by Carl Maria von Weber. Sharon Kam played the solo clarinet. In the two concertos, the Leipzig Gewaundhaus Orchestra was conducted by Kurt Masur. In the Concertino, Itamar Golan played the piano.


----------



## eljr

*Sunrise of the Planetary Dream Collector
Kronos Quartet *


----------



## MrTortoise

Ludwig van Beethoven

Piano Sonata No. 1 in F minor, Op. 2 No. 1
Piano Sonata No. 2 in A, Op. 2 No. 2
Piano Sonata No. 3 in C, Op. 3 No 3

Annie Fischer, piano










Ludwig van Beethoven

Septet, Op. 20

Gil Shaham, violin; Jakob Hefti, horn; Michael Rouilly, viola; Truls Mork, cello; Ronald Dangel, double-bass; Florenz Jenny, basson; Michael Reid, clarinet


----------



## Orfeo

*Kalervo Tuukkanen*
Symphony no. III "The Sea."
-Tuula-Marja Tuomela (soprano), Tom Nyman (tenor).
-The Jyväskylä Symphony, Musica Choir & Jyväskylä Studio Choir/Ari Rasilainen.

*Jean Sibelius*
Symphonies II & V.
-The Vienna Philharmonic/Leonard Bernstein.

*Kurt Atterberg*
Symphonies II & V.
-The Radio Symphony Orchestra of Frankfurt/Ari Rasilainen.

*Edvin Kallstenius*
Symphonic Poem "A Summernight's Serenade."
-The Stockholm Philharmonic/Stig Westerberg.

*Oskar Lindberg*
Symphonic Poem "From the Great Forests."
-The Stockholm Philharmonic/Stig Westerberg.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

We're going to be voting on *Un Ballo in Maschera* in the next round over at the opera forum, and though I will probably end up voting for Callas's studio version, this is a mighty contender, given an extra frisson with the thrill of live performance.

Compared to some of her La Scala broadcasts, the sound on this one isn't at all bad, though still not as good as the Berlin *Lucia di Lammermoor*. Its chief advantage over the studio version is the conducting of Gavazzeni, who has a much firmer hand on the score. Votto, in the studio, tends to be just an accompanist. Other than that honours are about even. Not much to choose between Simionato and Barbieri, both excellent. Bastianini has what Gobbi lacks, and vice versa, ie a gloriously rich and powerful, italianate baritone, completely even from top to bottom, but he doesn't have Gobbi's dramatic imagination. Both performances are excellent in their own way. Callas and Di Stefano are superb both live and in the studio, and I'd find it hard to choose between the two, Di Stefano singing with his own brand of _slancio_, and giving such face and personality to his singing. Callas lavishes style and finesse on all she touches, and is here in terrific voice, singing with true _spinto_ sound, possibly the last time we hear her sing with such freedom and power.


----------



## MrTortoise

Ludwig van Beethoven

Symphony No. 6 in F, Op. 68 'Pastoral'

New York Philharmonic
Leonard Bernstein, cond.

1963 recording


----------



## Pugg

​
*Leontyne Price:*

CD 3:
Richard Strauss - Die Agyptische Helena (1990 Remastered):
1. Act II: Arie Der Helena
Richard Strauss - Salome:
2. Dance Of The Seven Veils
Richard Strauss - Salome (1990 Remastered):
3. Zwischenspiel
4. Finale


----------



## Biwa

Verdi: Rigoletto - Serafin, Callas


----------



## eljr

*Philip Glass
A Brief History of Time [Original Score]*


----------



## elgar's ghost

Berthold Goldschmidt - Cello Concerto/Ciaconna Sinfonica/Chronica.

Goldschmidt (1903-1996) is an interesting figure - an acquaintance of Busoni during the latter's final years, as a Jew he was compelled to leave Germany in the mid-30s after having some success as a composer. He arrived in the UK where he continued to compose until the late 50s and then abruptly stopped as his output was largely ignored over here.

Amongst other things he worked for the BBC and assisted Deryck Cooke with his realisation of Mahler's 10th, conducting its premier in 1964. Then, in the last decade of his life, there was an unexpected resurgence of interest in his work (he features in Decca's excellent 'Entartete' series from the 90s) and this encouraged him to take up composing again. The three works here are from his exile years before his late 50s silence - as with his early German output there is nothing 'degenerate' about this music really, but it makes for good listening and hopefully it may appeal to those who like other German composers of that era such as Hindemith and Hartmann.

Sorry about the image - unable to expand.










Following up with both discs of the Varèse set.


----------



## Vaneyes

Sampling nicely-crafted late Romantic pieces, well-performed by Nightingale Qt. Though nothing new is said. *Rued Langgaard *(1893 - 1952) remained in this mould until he died, passed by, by many.

A 2015 Gramophone Chamber nominee.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Puccini: La Bohème*
1959 recording (Tullio Serafin)


----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## eljr

*Hans Zimmer
Interstellar [Original Motion Picture Soundtrack]*


----------



## Mahlerian

Bartók: String Quartet No. 4
Alban Berg Quartet









Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 4
New Vienna Quartet


----------



## Vaneyes

Sampling *Norgard *Symphonies 1 & 8, w. VPO/Oramo. A 2015 Gramophone Contemporary nominee. Approachable works, with Symphony 8 being slightly more adventurous. Both are ensconced in mellow light. Perhaps too mellow for hardened tightropers, who may instead reach for this composer's concerti or chamber.

Well performed and recorded. A treat to hear the VPO in 20/21.


----------



## johnnysc

Dvorak Symphony No. 8 - Nikolaus Harnocourt and Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra


----------



## millionrainbows

Stefan Wolpe (1902-1972); The Group for Contemporary Music; KOCH. The Man from Midian (1942) for two pianos; Second Piece for Violin Alone (1966); String Quartet (1969). Fred Sherry is the cellist here, always a good omen. Wolpe's music grows on me; it is a very individual approach to 12-tone.



Update edit: The 2-piano transcription by Webern of Schoenberg's Five Pieces (1909) is excellent. This is not the first time I've heard it; this one is very sensitively and intelligently played, like they really knew this music. I recommend it!


----------



## millionrainbows

Mahlerian said:


> Bartók: String Quartet No. 4
> Alban Berg Quartet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 4
> New Vienna Quartet


Would you care to comment on the New Vienna as compared to the LaSalle and Arditti? I have all of them.


----------



## millionrainbows

tortkis said:


> Laudarium - Songs of Popular Devotion from 14th Century Italy - La Reverdie (ARCANA)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Monophony songs of flagellants, a Christian sect whose followers whipped their own bodies.
> 
> La Reverdie's recordings on Arcana are all excellent as far as I heard.


I gotta get this one, just for that cover. Flagellants? Sounds good, those guys look like they need a good whipping. Is that peeling paint, or does that dude at the top right have a skin condition? Ahh, the medieval era, those were the days!


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Skipping the spurious _One fine day_, which is supposed to be Callas at the age of 13, and the 1951 Proch Variations, which are in execrable sound, I start with the Rome RAI concert of 1952 with De Fabritiis conducting, which has Callas's first thoughts on Lady Macbeth and Lucia di Lammermoor. Ever the mistress of contrasts, she adds Abigaille's _Ben io t'invenni_ and the _Bell Song_ from *Lakme*. The singing is stupendous, and even in concert, Callas is able to come up with four distinct characters.

It is followed by a San Remo concert of 1954, at which she sings in French for the first time, a lovely version of Louise's _Depuis le jour_, which is much more secure than on her commercial recording. The concert starts with an absolutely stunning performance of Constanze's _Martern aller Arten_ (sung in Italian as _Tutte le torture_), a fantastic reminiscence of her one and only Mozartian role. She also sings Dinorah's _Shadow Song_, an empty piece, which probably wasn't really worth her trouble, brilliantly though she sings it, and Armida's fantastic variations (_D'amore al dolce impero_.

Wonderful singing in not so wonderful sound.


----------



## millionrainbows

Balthazar said:


> *Fausto Romitelli ~ An Index of Metals.* George-Elie Octors leads the Ictus Ensemble. First listen.
> 
> *Beethoven ~ Piano Sonatas Nos. 13-14, a.k.a. Op. 27.* Glenn Gould at the piano.
> 
> *Bruch ~ Symphony No. 3.* Kurt Masur leads the Leipzig Gewandhaus Orchestra.


Robert Fripp and Eno had a composition called An Index of Metals on the CD Evening Star. I wonder if they got it from this?


----------



## millionrainbows

Morimur said:


>


I like the way Nonken played Feldman. I really recommend those. This looks like a good one, too.


----------



## Mahlerian

millionrainbows said:


> Would you care to comment on the New Vienna as compared to the LaSalle and Arditti? I have all of them.


In brief, I find the LaSalle and Arditti more strictly accurate, but the New Vienna more expressive. I would go for the Arditti version of 2 over this one, though, if simply because it has the far superior voice of Dawn Upshaw.


----------



## Vaneyes

millionrainbows said:


> Would you care to comment on the New Vienna as compared to the LaSalle and Arditti? I have all of them.


I like Arditti Qt. in some composers. I'm not convinced with Schoenberg (1994). I think they remain in the Arditti Qt. camp throughout (as Kronos Qt. sometimes do). They're not tight-knit to me. Tone and balances can be confusing, resulting in unpleasant listening. Most sets and individuals I've heard, do remain in the Schoenberg camp. This is a clear departure. Valid for some, not for others.

I chose Fred Sherry Qt. (2005) for added freshness, while remaining in the Schoenberg camp. Sound recording is very good. It may be inconvenient for some that these Quartets are spread over three discs. However, the many works that are included with, can be a distinct plus in breaking whatever monotony that may creep into Quartet listening. Let's face it, folks, the Schoenberg Quartets are not of Haydn, LvB, Bartok, or Shostakovich stature. :tiphat:


----------



## Dr Johnson

Despite having been listening to classical music "seriously" for 13 years I have not yet tackled Schoenberg.

Stirred up by frequent mention of his name on this forum I thought I would give this a go.

Well, I have now gone ahead and ordered this.

If I go mad and Mrs Johnson has to have me committed (or vice versa) I hope you'll all jolly well be sorry!


----------



## Becca

Revisiting William Mathias' symphonies for a second, more careful listen and I am impressed. While there are parts which remind me of other post-WW2 British symphonists (Arnold, Alwyn, Lloyd), there is definitely a unique voice here and one that is growing on me.

Symphony #1 (1966)
Symphony #2 Summer Music (1983)
BBC Symphony Welsh Symphony Orchestra conducted by the composer


----------



## Bastian

Telemann - 12 Fantesias for Violin Solo; Guliver Suite for Two Violins
Andrew Manze, violin
Caroline Balding, violin


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Bach, Cantatas 149 and 69*

There's something about this group that I like. It's probably because they're giving it all they've got with the limited rehearsal time they've had. It's not polished like Suzuki. But I'm not sure Bach's choir was much different.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Schoenberg, Quartet No. 3*

With all this talk about the Arditti's Schoenberg, I'm seeing what the fuss is about.


----------



## Dr Johnson

No. 3 (again).


----------



## millionrainbows

Vaneyes said:


> I like Arditti Qt. in some composers. I'm not convinced with Schoenberg (1994). I think they remain in the Arditti Qt. camp throughout (as Kronos Qt. sometimes do). They're not tight-knit to me. Tone and balances can be confusing, resulting in unpleasant listening. Most sets and individuals I've heard, do remain in the Schoenberg camp. This is a clear departure. Valid for some, not for others.
> 
> I chose Fred Sherry Qt. (2005) for added freshness, while remaining in the Schoenberg camp. Sound recording is very good. It may be inconvenient for some that these Quartets are spread over three discs. However, the many works that are included with, can be a distinct plus in breaking whatever monotony that may creep into Quartet listening. Let's face it, folks, the Schoenberg Quartets are not of Haydn, LvB, Bartok, or Shostakovich stature. :tiphat:


Fred Sherry is one of my favorite cellists. I didn't know he had a quartet. I'll look into that.

Sometimes Arditti sounds too cold for me. LaSalle, on the other hand, sounds overly rich and warm.

I guess I like a balanced, neutral approach. I heard some Borodin Quartet that I liked a lot, on Beethoven.


----------



## millionrainbows

Dr Johnson said:


> Despite having been listening to classical music "seriously" for 13 years I have not yet tackled Schoenberg.
> 
> Stirred up by frequent mention of his name on this forum I thought I would give this a go.
> 
> Well, I have now gone ahead and ordered this.
> 
> If I go mad and Mrs Johnson has to have me committed (or vice versa) I hope you'll all jolly well be sorry!


I think that disc 1 is a good start for Schoenberg. The Chamber Symphonies are not that radical compared to his other stuff. I really love them for concentrated, intense listening, because there's so much theme and variations going on.

Disc 2 is where your sanity might be questioned, especially during Erwartung; it's so Expressionist and weird. If you can hang on through that, then the Variations for Orchestra is a sublimely beautiful work, but dense and demanding.


----------



## Mahlerian

Vaneyes said:


> Let's face it, folks, the Schoenberg Quartets are not of Haydn, LvB, Bartok, or Shostakovich stature. :tiphat:


I'd easily put them above Shostakovich's quartets, and at least on par with the Bartok. Why do you think they aren't of the same stature?


----------



## millionrainbows

Mahlerian said:


> I'd easily put them above Shostakovich's quartets. Why do you think they aren't of the same stature?


Yeah, I didn't quite get that either. I guess they're not as accessible. The early D minor pre-opus, and the first one are, though. I wouldn't have made that statement, though, without explaining exactly what I meant. As far as comparison with Shosty, I don't do things like that, either.


----------



## Chipomarc

Schoenberg was OK as long as he stuck with the Classical form such as theme-and-variations


----------



## millionrainbows

Here's the Fred Sherry Quartet than VavEyes mentioned.


----------



## George O

Dr. John Bull (1562 or 1563-1628)

Organ Musicke

details: http://www.medieval.org/emfaq/cds/k617003.htm

Étienne Baillot, organ

on Astrée (France), from 1985

5 stars


----------



## Guest

Manoury: Fragments pour un portrait

Courtesy de voustube.


----------



## Chipomarc

This evening for the first time I'm going to try and get all the way through an opera !


----------



## Vronsky

*Toru Takemitsu -- The Complete Solo Piano Music of Toru Takemitsu*









Toru Takemitsu, Noriko Ogawa (Piano) -- The Complete Solo Piano Music of Toru Takemitsu


----------



## millionrainbows

Bastian said:


> Telemann - 12 Fantesias for Violin Solo; Guliver Suite for Two Violins
> Andrew Manze, violin
> Caroline Balding, violin
> View attachment 73598


I've got this, and love it!


----------



## millionrainbows

inspired by dogen, I will get this disc out. It sounds great in SACD, and the fidelity goes a long way in conveying the Spectralist agenda, of hearing overtones and subtleties.


----------



## pmsummer

SEVEN CONCERTI
*Antonio Vivaldi*
English Chamber Orchestra
George Malcolm - conductor

MHS - ASV


----------



## Manxfeeder

Chipomarc said:


> This evening for the first time I'm going to try and get all the way through an opera !
> 
> View attachment 73603


Good choice. I don't like opera very much, but that's one I actually have a recording of. Just off the bat, in the first scene, see how Suzanna manipulates her husband into agreeing with her. Mozart has ways of making his characters believable.


----------



## pmsummer

*Heck. I don't know where to post this. Better cover my bases.*










EXTEMPORE 
_Medieval Liturgical Music and Contemporary Jazz_ 
*Orlando Concert 
Perfect Houseplants*

Linn Records


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Handel, Jephtha*

I bought this a while ago. I've noticed this is part of the upcoming Brilliant Classical Handel set. It has some heavy hitters, with Marcus Creed conducting and Christiane Oelze singing. Michael George pops up; he seemed to be everywhere back in 1994. So far, just starting into it, the orchestra is lively and the chorus is focused, even with the disadvantage of a German choir singing in English. I'm sure there is a better recording out there, but this seems to cover the territory well.


----------



## bejart

Mozart: Piano Concerto No.22 in E Flat, KV 482

Sir Colin Davis conducting the English Chamber Orchestra -- Alicia de Larrocha, piano


----------



## elgar's ghost

Franz Schmidt - Symphony no. 4/Variations on a Hussar's Song.

Hugo Wolf - a gathering together of some of his few orchestral works, the principal items being the tone poem Penthesilea and his 'Italian' Serenade (probably better known in its string quartet guise).


----------



## SimonNZ

Manoury's Zeitlauf - Peter Eotvos, cond.


----------



## Guest

This disc contains some amazing violin playing (and piano, too). The 30+ minute Solo Sonata No.2 is rarely performed due to its extreme demands on the violinist (it's a little rough on the listener, in places!) and is one intense piece. Superb sound.


----------



## bejart

Franz Danzi (1763-1826): Wind Quintet in E Minor, Op.67, No.2

Michael Thompson Wind Quintet: Jonathon Snowden, flute -- Derek Wickens, oboe -- Robert Hill, clarinet -- Michael Thompson, horn -- John Price, bassoon


----------



## Blancrocher

A "supergroup"--Isaac Stern, Cho-Liang Lin, Jaime Laredo, Yo-Yo Ma, and Sharon Robinson--playing Schubert and Boccherini. One of my favorites.


----------



## nightscape

Charles Villiers Stanford - Symphony No. 3 'Irish' (David Lloyd-Jones/Bournemouth)


----------



## MrTortoise

Sergei Prokoviev

Piano Sonata No. 6 in A, Op. 82
Piano Sonata No. 7 in B-flat, Op. 83
Piano Sonata No. 8 in B-flat, Op. 84

Barbara Nissman, piano

These are great performances of the War Sonatas. The only point where I was slightly disappointed was the 3rd movement of No. 7, the Pricipitato. Richter's energy and athleticism is almost god-like, so I set the bar very high for that movement. Her first volume of Sonatas (1-5) is also highly recommended. I plan on getting Vol. 3 when the opportunity arises.


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

I've been listening to more classical music over the past few weeks than I could begin to post here... but I've been so busy in my studio working on my own artistic endeavors that I haven't been able to post much of anything.

Anyway... today I gave these a listen:










This is an old favorite... one of the finest recordings of Beethoven's piano concertos.










This is a truly delicious operatic faerie tale marvelously performed. Of course I'm one of those biased fans of Anna Netrebko... who is truly splendid in her native Russian. I also have the Galina Vishnevskaya/Gedda/Rostropovich which is probably the best available recording... still I quite enjoyed this performance.


----------



## hombre777

Déodat de Séverac - Aldo Ciccolini - En Languedoc, Suite Pour Piano


----------



## Weston

ArtMusic said:


> Stylized staging, barely tolerable. The performance is also barley tolerable because I have listened to better versions.


I'm inclined to agree with you based on the cover alone. I'll take Jordi Savall's awesome, allegedly period version any day over this.



Dr Johnson said:


> Despite having been listening to classical music "seriously" for 13 years I have not yet tackled Schoenberg.
> 
> Stirred up by frequent mention of his name on this forum I thought I would give this a go.
> 
> Well, I have now gone ahead and ordered this.
> 
> If I go mad and Mrs Johnson has to have me committed (or vice versa) I hope you'll all jolly well be sorry!


Oh, you'll no doubt be committed -- to collecting even more Schoenberg. I went on a Schoenberg binge after it finally clicked.


----------



## MrTortoise

Igor Stravinsky
Agon

Los Angeles Festival Symphony Orchestra
Igor Stravinsky, cond.

This work may take repeated listening for me to appreciate.


----------



## Weston

*Past Piano Pieces Passed By*

So my theme tonight, purely at almost nearly random, seems to be piano works I've barely heard of.

*Nielsen: Symfonisk Suite, Op. 8, FS19* 
Peter Seiverwright, piano










This one opens with a great big Bach-like chorale. The second part sounds vaguely Bach-like as well.

Then later -- okay, I get it. It's a kind of neo-classical/baroque but not a la Stravinsky. It's nicely done but with a bit of forced seriousness that may well just be the interpretation.

*Grieg: Lyric Pieces (8), Book II, Op. 38 and -
Grieg: Lyric Pieces (6), Book III, Op. 43
*Håkon Austbö, piano










I downloaded this collection a while back as filler and because it was a good deal. I still haven't explored it all. I'm not often in the mood for romantic piano, but then it's kind of nostalgic so sometimes I like to wallow in it. These pieces are pleasant but won't likely quicken my pulse much.

The standout for me is the Book III, No. 4 "Little Bird." Lots of composers have based motifs or themes on birdsong, but this one is especially convincing. Immediately following is the No. 5 "Erotikon." This one is puzzling. If the name means what I think it means, I can only scratch my head at what Grieg may have found a turn on. I also couldn't help noticing the piece is incredibly short. I think I'm too mature to speculate on any significance to that. I think.

*Faure: Nocturne, Op. 33, Nos 1 through 6*
Laurent Wagschal, (you guessed it) piano










While I was on the verge of nodding off, the No. 4 began to speak to me in an arpeggiated contrary motion language I seemed to understand on a visceral level. That was quite weird. Overall I enjoyed these far more than either the Grieg or the Nielsen pieces. I'm a little surprised at that. I must have needed nocturnes tonight, but I will save the remaining seven for later.


----------



## GreenMamba

Disk two of this, which is Beethoven's 2nd and 4th Symphonies. Ansermet/L'Orchestre de la Suisse Romande.


----------



## Morimur

*Karlheinz Stockhausen - Plus Minus (Ives Ensemble)*


----------



## Balthazar

*Romitelli ~ Audiodrome (complete album).* First listen. Peter Rundel conducts the Orchestra Sinfonica della RAI in four exquisite pieces: _Dead City Radio "Audiodrome"_, for orchestra; _EnTrance_, for soprano, sixteen musicians and electronics; _Flowing down too slow_, for strings, percussion and two samplers; and _The Nameless City_, for strings orchestra and bells _ad libitum_.

*Balakirev ~ Islamey.* Andrei Gavrilov at the piano.

*Dvořák ~ String Quartet No. 12, Op. 96, "American."* Pavel Haas Quartet performs.


----------



## Balthazar

Selby said:


> Thoughts on this?


*Re: Romitelli's An Index of Metals*

This is a "video opera" intended as a total sensory experience, so a purely audio experience presumably won't capture all that is intended. A video of a performance is available here.

I am new to Romitelli, but I think a better introduction might be the instrumental/vocal works I cite in my post above. An interesting and intriguing mixture of styles.


----------



## Pugg

​*Schubert ; piano sonatas D994/ D784*
_Christian Zacharias _


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1975 - 1992, 2006 - 2010.


----------



## MrTortoise

Ludwig van Beethoven

Piano Sonata No. 4 in E-flat, Op. 7
Piano Sonata No. 5 in C minor, Op. 10 No. 1
Piano Sonata No. 6 in F, Op. 10 No. 2
Piano Sonata No. 7 in D, Op. 10 No. 3

Annie Fischer, piano


----------



## Pugg

​
*Bach*; arias for soprano and oboe .
_Elly Ameling/ Han de Vries. _


----------



## SimonNZ

Gilbert Amy's Orchestrahl - cond. composer


----------



## tortkis

dogen said:


> Manoury: Fragments pour un portrait
> 
> Courtesy de voustube.


Downloaded this today. Fragments is a delicate piece, intriguing from the beginning. Partita I sounds more expressive.

Philippe Manoury: Fragments pour un portrait & Partita I (Kairos)









Christophe Desjardins (viola), Susanna Mälkki (conductor), Ensemble intercontemporain, IRCAM

Fragments pour un portrait (1998) Sept pièces pour ensemble de 30 musiciens
Partita I (2006) Pour alto solo et électronique en temps réel

BTW, the Kairos web site had been renewed, and now booklet and rear cover can be downloaded. Very nice.
https://www.kairos-music.com/cds/0012922kai


----------



## brotagonist

I finished with disc one for this listening session:









Penderecki Symphony 2 "Christmas"; Te Deum
Penderecki/Polish

I am very much taken with the 2nd Symphony  Christmas was nothing like this around our place  That's probably good, since it sounds rather militant. The Te Deum still hasn't become a fave. It's just kind of my coolness to choral works, especially religious choral works. (Magnificat on the second disc was the piece that had my heart pounding-I just couldn't wait for the order to arrive, after I had discovered it-but that disc will wait for a bit, as I want to give Penderecki a little rest).


----------



## TurnaboutVox

Weston said:


> So my theme tonight, purely at almost nearly random, seems to be piano works I've barely heard of.
> 
> *Faure: Nocturne, Op. 33, Nos 1 through 6*
> Laurent Wagschal, (you guessed it) piano
> 
> While I was on the verge of nodding off, the No. 4 began to speak to me in an arpeggiated contrary motion language I seemed to understand on a visceral level. That was quite weird. Overall I enjoyed these far more than either the Grieg or the Nielsen pieces. I'm a little surprised at that. I must have needed nocturnes tonight, but I will save the remaining seven for later.


Faure's solo piano compositions are great favourites with me, Weston. Glad this spoke to you too!

Current listening on a very grey, but warm Copenhagen morning:










Markus Becker [cpo, 2006]

I do like this pianist, and he makes a good case here for some of Dussek's classical piano sonatas here.


----------



## Josh

Warm, evocative performance without any fluff or flair. The soloists are effective without resorting to flamboyance. Highly recommended.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Leontyne Price : Mozart *
CD 7: 1993 Remastered
1. Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart: Ch'io Mi Scordi Di Te, K. 505
2. Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart: Non Temer
Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart - Le nozze Di Figaro:
3. Act II, Scene 1: Porgi Amor
Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart - Idomeneo, Re Di Creta, K. 366
4. Se Il Padre Perdei
Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart - Die Zauberflote:
5. Ach, Ich Fuhl's
Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart - Le Nozze Di Figaro
6. Act IV: Giunse Alfin Il Momento
7. Act IV: Deh Vieni Non Tardar
Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart - Il Re Pastore
8. Act II: L'amero, Saro Costante
9. Act II: Bella Mia Fiamma, K. 528
10. Act II: Resta, O Cara!


----------



## Tsaraslondon

I never can decide which of Karajan's 60s Sibelius 5ths I prefer. The 1960 Philharmonia one or this 1965 one with the Berlin Phil. Both performances are superb. Recording quality might (just) tip the balance in favour of this one, but it's a close run thing.


----------



## tortkis

schigolch said:


> *Salvador Dalí & Igor Wakhevitch - Être Dieu "Opera Poema"*


Looks very interesting. I'm listening to this youtube clip. Unfortunately, there is no video of the stage, but the music is powerful.

Igor Wakhevitch y Salvador Dalí - Etre dieu (1974) [Full Album]


----------



## Guest

Courtesy of SimonNZ

Coates
Symphony no 14


----------



## Morimur

tortkis said:


> BTW, the Kairos web site had been renewed, and now booklet and rear cover can be downloaded. Very nice.
> https://www.kairos-music.com/cds/0012922kai


Speaking of updated/redesigned websites...

http://www.karlheinzstockhausen.org


----------



## Josh

Schubert's Sonata in B flat. Exciting performance (as usual) by Horowitz. He accentuates each phrase in a way that really makes the music come alive. I was listening to another performance by a different pianist and found it rather stale, so I cut it short and put this one on to remind me of what it could sound like in more adept hands. Glorious.


----------



## omega

*Bach*
_Goldberg Variations_
Glenn Gould [1981 recording]








*Reich*
_Music for Eighteen Musicians_
Ensemble Signal


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Staying in northern Europe with this interesting disc of music from Estonia.

Willem Kapp: Symphony no 2
Arvo Part: Cantus in memory of Benjamin Britten
Eduard Tubin: Symphony no 3

BBC Philharmonic conducted by three Jarvis; Neeme (Kapp), Paavo (Part) and Kristjan (Tubin).

Edited to add that the Kapp reminds me very much of Nielsen (especially the finale).


----------



## SimonNZ

Gilbert Amy's setting of Rimbaud's Une Saison En Enfer - speakers unknown


----------



## ArtMusic




----------



## elgar's ghost

Berio - Works for piano inc. Sonata, Six Encores and Sequenza IV










Berio - Naturale & Chemins II/Feldman - Rothko Chapel & The Viola in My Life II


----------



## Guest

Wolfe
Arsenal of Democracy.

On the old youtube.


----------



## Biwa

Benedetto Marcello (1686-1739)

Recorder Sonatas Op. 2 Volume 1

Christian Mendoze (recorder), Philippe Foulon (cello), 
Marie Abdoun (bassoon), Corinne Betirac (harpsichord)
Musica Antiqua Mediterranea


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Just beautiful.


----------



## Arsakes

ArtMusic said:


>


This is too mature for my taste!


----------



## Arsakes

*Haydn*'s Symphonies No. 96,97,98, 
*Bruckner*'s Symphonies No. 3 and 4
*Shostakovich*: Fall of Berlin suite, Symphonies No. 2, 3 and 5 (all cool symphonies, 2 and 3 with (inter)nationalistic choral parts)


----------



## Pugg

​
*The voice of Elena Soulitos *


----------



## Azol

Just received this one:









Organ outburst in 'Landscape' seems a bit subdued when compared to famous Haitink rendition but I enjoy the way it interacts with an orchestra without overpowering it completely. Vocal parts are nothing short of brilliant, very eerie!


----------



## Jeff W

*In which Jeff makes a long post*

Good morning TC from bright and sunny Albany!















I started off my listening with two albums of music by Howard Hanson. I listened to Gerard Schwarz conduct the Seattle Symphony Orchestra in the Symphonies No. 2 (again, yes I know!) and No. 3 along with 'Lux Aeterna', 'Mosaics' and the Suite from his opera 'Merry Mount'. I've listened to Symphony No. 2 a lot lately and thought it was time to explore more.









Next up were the two symphonies written by Carl Maria von Weber. The Queensland Philharmonic Orchestra was conducted by John Georgiadis. Not exactly ground breaking music. Sounds to me a lot like Beethoven's first two symphonies. Still, I think they are worth hearing every now and then.









Up next was a composer new to me, George Lloyd. He was the music director of the Albany Symphony Orchestra for a couple of years around the time I moved to the area. I don't have any memories of actually seeing him conduct as I was too young to go to the concert hall and besides, the parents don't have too much of any interest in Classical music outside of the really big 'hits'. All that aside, this is an album of his own music that he recorded with said Albany Symphony Orchestra at the Troy Savings Bank Music Hall (If I had to guess. The acoustics on the recording were too good to be the Palace Theatre, the ASO's other home). Here he conducts his Symphony No. 1, which was written when he was 19 and his Symphony No. 12 which was composed in 1989, right before he became music director of the ASO. Both are written in a late Romantic style. I quite liked what I heard. Will find more of his recordings with the ASO and listen to them.









Finishing out with some music by Dmitri Shostakovich. The Piano Concertos No. 1 & 2 alongside the Symphony No. 9. In all works, Vladimir Ashkenazy conducts the Royal Philharmonic Orchestra. In Piano Concerto No. 1, Peter Jablonski plays the piano and the trumpet is played by Raymond Simmons. In Piano Concerto No. 2, the piano is played by Cristina Ortiz. My experience with Shostakovich is limited to mostly the Symphony No. 5, which gets played a lot in broadcast concertos, but however, I do like everything I've heard so far and will explore more in depth as I stumble upon recordings.


----------



## bejart

Antonio Vivaldi (1678-1741): Violin Concerto in F Major, Op.8, No.3, "Autumn"

Herbert von Karajan conducting the Vienna Philharmonic -- Anne-Sophie Mutter, violin


----------



## MrTortoise

Esa-Pekka Salonen

LA Variations
Five Images After Sappho

Dawn Upshaw, soprano
Los Angeles Philharmonic Orchestra
Esa-Pekka Salonen, cond.


----------



## Barbebleu

Mahler - Das Lied Von Der Erde - Kathleen Ferrier/Bruno Walter. Just divine.


----------



## Pugg

​*Beethoven*; symphonies 6&8
Leonard Bernstein


----------



## Figleaf

*Fernand Ansseau- The Art Of*










A nice selection of music here, especially the two Franck songs. I can never decide whether I like Ansseau's voice- I usually prefer a brighter tenor sound- but the evenness of tone and elegant phrasing are marvellous.


----------



## Pugg

​*Bach: piano concerto's
*
_Maria João Pires_


----------



## Tsaraslondon

The recording artist _par excellence_, it's also good to remember what a great recitalist Schwarzkopf was. This is a lovely recital, recorded live in Salzburg in 1956. We start with Bach, Pergolesi, Handel and Gluck then move via Beethoven to a Schubert group. This is followed by Wolf, which, as usual, brings out the best in her (especially this yearningly intense version of _Kennst du das Land_) and Richard Strauss (from a magisterial _Ruhe, meine Seele_ to a deliciously playful _Hat's gesagt, bleibt's nicht dabei_). Finally encores by Mozart, Schumann and Schubert again (a joyfully exuberant _Ungeduld_).

Schwarzkopf, like all great recitalists, had a wonderful gift for communication, allied to her ability to create a vignette out of each song. She is wonderfully supported by that doyen of all accompanists, Gerald Moore.


----------



## deprofundis

Im currently lisening to naxos medieval early music serie, im starting to like from byzantium to andalousia very mutch but this i allready said it.What about percival's lament or tristan's harp both of them are great but i like percival's lament a bit more over all.


----------



## Op.123

I have been listening to "opera without words" with André Kostelantez and his orchestra. I wasn't expecting to enjoy but was very suprised at how good it is. Somehow I had not heard of this conductor before, but I have to say he does a great job here, especially in 'Vissi d'arte', an aria that I have never found a satisfying operatic recording of, (Even in Callas's famed 1953 recording, I loved most of the opera, but for some reason not this aria.) however here I find it beautiful and much more emotionally appealing than what I have previously heard. The only thing I'm not a fan of is the opening of 'O soave fanciulla' and the ending of 'Quando m'en vo'


----------



## Vaneyes

Mahlerian said:


> I'd easily put them above Shostakovich's quartets, and at least on par with the Bartok. Why do you think they aren't of the same stature?


I would've been surprised at no difference of opinion. Of course there's no "official' ranking or placement of String Quartets. I place the aforementioned ahead of Schoenberg's, but as "they" say, "Each to his own."

FWIW a related "naim community" posting from 2002.

http://forums.naimaudio.com/topic/your-favorite-string-quartets

An "essential" guide...

http://www.classicalcdguide.com/genres/quartet.htm

There are likely others, and maybe from TC. Cheers! :tiphat:


----------



## Becca

Jeff W said:


> Up next was a composer new to me, George Lloyd. He was the music director of the Albany Symphony Orchestra for a couple of years around the time I moved to the area. I don't have any memories of actually seeing him conduct as I was too young to go to the concert hall and besides, the parents don't have too much of any interest in Classical music outside of the really big 'hits'. All that aside, this is an album of his own music that he recorded with said Albany Symphony Orchestra at the Troy Savings Bank Music Hall (If I had to guess. The acoustics on the recording were too good to be the Palace Theatre, the ASO's other home). Here he conducts his Symphony No. 1, which was written when he was 19 and his Symphony No. 12 which was composed in 1989, right before he became music director of the ASO. Both are written in a late Romantic style. I quite liked what I heard. Will find more of his recordings with the ASO and listen to them.


You are correct, they were recorded in the Troy Savings Bank Hall. I remember when the Albany orchestra made the connection with George Lloyd and he started recording his works with them - we went from the 3 symphonies on Lyrita to cornucopia of his works in superlative sound. That was the trigger for starting the Albany recording label.


----------



## Dr Johnson

Listening to Bartok on Youtoob.

After only about 10 seconds it struck me just how much Keith Emerson must have been influenced by Bartok (over and above The Barbarian on the first ELP album).

Only a few minutes later. Well, that was short and sweet; the playlist has suddenly veered into Bartok's 2nd Violin Concerto.


----------



## pavelissa

Listening to Sokolov playing Couperin Ordre XVIII (Livre III)


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Burroughs said:


> I have been listening to "opera without words" with André Kostelantez and his orchestra. I wasn't expecting to enjoy but was very suprised at how good it is. Somehow I had not heard of this conductor before, but I have to say he does a great job here, especially in 'Vissi d'arte', an aria that I have never found a satisfying operatic recording of, (Even in Callas's famed 1953 recording, I loved most of the opera, but for some reason not this aria.) however here I find it beautiful and much more emotionally appealing than what I have previously heard. The only thing I'm not a fan of is the opening of 'O soave fanciulla' and the ending of 'Quando m'en vo'


You might be surprised to hear that Callas always thought _Vissi d'arte_ should be cut, as it held up the action!


----------



## Op.123

GregMitchell said:


> You might be surprised to hear that Callas always thought _Vissi d'arte_ should be cut, as it held up the action!


Ah, thanks for that, I knew that Puccini considered removing it for the same reason, but didn't realise Callas disliked it. xP


----------



## Morimur

*Karlheinz Stockhausen - Edition 45; Solo • Spiral*


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 2006, 2002.


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

3, 5, & 9


----------



## millionrainbows

*Stefan Wolpe (1902-1972): Choral works, paired with Morton Feldman (1926-1987); (New World). *I recommend this disc. It has one of the best Feldman pieces, *For Stefan Wolpe (1986), *for chorus and two vibraphones. Apparently written the year before he died, it is dark and subdued. The choir "hums" and does not sing words, and sings chords which change and shift, with dissonances, almost like jazz chords, but not really stylized like that. These choir excursions are alternated with the two vibes players doing dark, muddled interpolations. The colors are muted, like a Rothko painting, and the mood created is intense reverence. This is music of the highest caliber, and guaranteed to create a warm, mysterious mood in your room. I will always come back to this.


----------



## millionrainbows

Morimur said:


>


Thanks for the previous Stockhausen link, Morimur.


----------



## Chipomarc

millionrainbows said:


> Thanks for the previous Stockhausen link, Morimur.


I really like my Stockausen Momentum headphones, good stuff.


----------



## Azol

Listening to the amazing sound manifestation of *Silvestrov's Postludium - Symphonic poem for piano and orchestra*.


----------



## Morimur

*Karlheinz Stockhausen - Edition 50; Freitag aus Licht (4 CD)*


----------



## Mahlerian

Mahler: Symphony No. 4
Lucia Popp, London Philharmonic Orchestra, cond. Tennstedt


----------



## joen_cph

Azol said:


> Listening to the amazing sound manifestation of *Silvestrov's Postludium - Symphonic poem for piano and orchestra*.
> 
> View attachment 73654


I happen to like that disc a lot too.


----------



## Vaneyes

Sampling.


----------



## johnnysc

Dvorak Symphony No. 9


----------



## millionrainbows

Vaneyes said:


> Sampling.


I hope you like the Feldman; it's a different group than mine. The Wolpe Quartet (written in 1969 I think), I have two versions of, by the Juilliard Quartet, whom he wrote it for and dedicated it to, and The Concord Quartet. The Juilliard is better played, but not recorded as I like, with too much hall echo. I am dissatisfied with both, and would be interested in hearing the Group for Contemporary Music on this one.


----------



## millionrainbows

Duhh! I do have the Wolpe Quartet, in a recording I do like! It's on this KOCH CD, which was reissued on Naxos. It's definitely the best version of the three.


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 2005, 1967.

View attachment 73659


----------



## Vaneyes

millionrainbows said:


> I hope you like the Feldman; it's a different group than mine. The Wolpe Quartet (written in 1969 I think), I have two versions of, by the Juilliard Quartet, whom he wrote it for and dedicated it to, and The Concord Quartet. The Juilliard is better played, but not recorded as I like, with too much hall echo. I am dissatisfied with both, *and would be interested in hearing the Group for Contemporary Music on this one*.


Group for Contemporary Music seems bankable, judging from their Wuorinen, which I have. :tiphat:


----------



## millionrainbows

I think it's important in the Feldman piece "for Stefan Wolpe" to hear it in terms of the dark sonorities. The vibraphone (or metallophone, or vibes) are a very dark-sounding instrument, without a lot of high harmonics. In the mid-range as well. He does this in other pieces as well, like Joan La Barbara's recording of the voice piece, and Rothko Chapel.


----------



## contra7

BORODIN: Symphony no. 2

Seattle Symphony Orchestra
dir. Gerard Schwarz


----------



## Vaneyes

millionrainbows said:


> I think it's important in the Feldman piece "for Stefan Wolpe" to hear it in terms of the dark sonorities. The vibraphone (or metallophone, or vibes) are a very dark-sounding instrument, without a lot of high harmonics. In the mid-range as well. He does this in other pieces as well, like Joan La Barbara's recording of the voice piece, and Rothko Chapel.


I liked the Hanssler Feldman rec. New to the works, will compare. Rummaging quickly through Amazon, I thought their average Feldman market price needed a correction.


----------



## EDaddy

http://postimage.org/

Giving this a second listen. My first impression when I listened to it several weeks ago was that it sounded really glossy and slick; and that the larger string section somehow detracted from the overall impact of Schoenberg's masterful score. But I must say I did enjoy it on its own terms this time around.

I still prefer hearing it performed by a smaller ensemble, tho. There's an intimacy and directness that gets diluted by the addition of x more violins, violas, etc.

Conclusion: Bigger is not always better.


----------



## Barbebleu

Josef Schmidt singing Gluck, das mir verblieb from Korngold's Die Tode Stadt from The Record of Singing Vols. 1 to 4. Fantastic singer.


----------



## Vaneyes

EDaddy said:


> Giving this a second listen. My first impression when I listened to it several weeks ago was that it sounded too glossy and slick for my taste, and that the larger string section somehow detracted from the overall impact of Schoenberg's masterful score. But I must say I did enjoy it on its own terms this listen around.
> 
> I still prefer hearing it performed by a smaller ensemble, tho. There's an intimacy and directness that gets diluted by the addition of x more violins, violas, etc.


That was hangin' around my collection for too long. Replaced it with Sinopoli, though that didn't sit well with Hpowders (Where is he?).

View attachment 73665


Other likes (I'll try to listen to one or two or all later)...:tiphat:


----------



## Barbebleu

Gerhard Husch singing Ach, wir armen from Hansel und Gretel - Record of Singing Vols. 1 to 4 again. Another wonderful singer.


----------



## SeptimalTritone

Boulez- Pli Selon Pli 



Murail- Le Lac for ensemble 



Stockhausen- Kontakte 




Kontakte is really good. It's a sort of unity in disunity, where the electronic sounds, the piano, and the percussion somehow both clash yet fit together to make the whole greater than the sum of its parts.


----------



## Guest

After buying recently many Mahler and Bruckner, this evening I went back to an old love of mine.Palestrina and his Canticum Canticorum.Songs of love ,devotion and beauty.It is music from another world,Paradise if you like.


----------



## Blancrocher

Barry Douglas playing Mussorgsky's Pictures and a couple pieces by Liszt. Great performances, and the sound quality is much better than it is on other versions I've enjoyed in the past. I'm very pleased with this recent acquisition.


----------



## johnnysc

Aaron Copland: Prairie Journal

JoAnn Falletta (Conductor), Buffalo Philharmonic Orchestra


----------



## pmsummer

THE REPENTANT THIEF
*John Tavener*
London Symphony Orchestra
Andrew Marriner - clarinet
Michael Tilson Thomas - conductor

Collins


----------



## bejart

Franz Krommer (1759-1831): Flute Quartet in D Major Op.74

Petr Brock on flute with members of the Vlach Quartet: Josef Vlach, violin -- Josef Kodousej, viola -- Viktor Loucka, cello


----------



## pmsummer

VOCAL MUSIC - 1
*Dietrich Buxtehude*
Emma Kirkby - soprano
John Holloway - violin
Manfred Kraemer - violin
Jaap ter Linden - viola da gamba
Lars Ulrik Mortensen - harpsichord, organ

Naxos via Dacapo


----------



## Weston

*From Song to Symphony to Soaring Sonority*

*Stephen Albert: Into Eclipse *
Gerard Schwarz / Juilliard Orchestra / Gary Lakes, tenor










I got this set for the amazing Schwantner piece _Aftertones of Infinity_, but this Albert work is quite a ride too -- at least the music itself is. In some ways I wish it were not in English. The singer is blathering on about killing his father or having been killed. It's kind of depressing. I am _trying_ to get into art song and other classical vocal performances. Sometimes I can, but often I still balk. It seems to go down a little more easily with contemporary works like this one. Why I don't know.

I am almost convinced the composer has discovered a new chord in the 5th section, "Oedipus 2," of this song cycle. About 2/3 of the way through (also at the very end) an amazing metallic yet gentle sound I can't identify, but may include strings in part, hovers as if suspended in time under the quiet vocal. Now that's what I'm needing -- something new and different.

*Lindberg: Parada*
Esa-Pekka Salonen / Philharmonia Orchestra










More unearthly sonorities that fit well with the mood of the song cycle above, though Lindberg's music takes on an action adventure movie aspect I sometimes find too frenetic. The piece redeems its freneticism in the end with more wonderful and strange sonorities and contemplative brass blasts, which sounds like an oxymoron but he pulls it off.

*Serebrier: Symphony No. 3 for strings & soprano, "Symphonie mystique"*
José Serebrier / Orchestre de Chambre de Toulouse










This symphony seems to start in mid-development as if someone just dropped the needle in the middle of an LP track. The 1st movement reminds me quite a lot of Bernard Hermann in a good way. It also rocks.

Movement 2 is so full of despair I would advise those with depression to avoid it. It makes Shostakovich downright cheery in comparison. It also might fit well into the genuinely creepy music thread I started a few days back.

Movement 3 is also borderline creepy in a film noir urban jungle nocturne kind of way with a hint of skulduggery thrown in. Many different moods ensue.

Movement 4 harkens back to movement 2 in mood with the despairing opening cello. Then comes the wordless soprano. I've always been a sucker for that effect. She sounds offstage too making her echoing and even more mysterious.  This is my kind of music, but it is over too soon. This could have gone on for ten minutes easily.

4.5 of 5 stars and would have been more had it not teased me with its brevity in the finale. I will be on the lookout for more Serebrier works.


----------



## opus55

*Beethoven*
Piano Sonata No. 31 & 32
Piano Concerto No. 1










Alfred Brendel on the piano. London Philharmonic Orchestra and Bernard Haitink.


----------



## Pugg

opus55 said:


> *Beethoven*
> Piano Sonata No. 31 & 32
> Piano Concerto No. 1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alfred Brendel on the piano. London Philharmonic Orchestra and Bernard Haitink.


Excellent choice. :tiphat:


----------



## Pugg

​
*Bizet*: Carmen Suite L Arlésienne Suites 1 & 2 
Paul Paray


----------



## Pugg

Mahlerian said:


> Mahler: Symphony No. 4
> Lucia Popp, London Philharmonic Orchestra, cond. Tennstedt


Still one of my favourites:tiphat:


----------



## EDaddy

http://postimage.org/

Still carving my way through this massive and utterly splendid collection. Nos. 29, 30 and 31 might be three of my all time favorite string quartet works ever. Period.

It's not often that Mozart got upstaged by one of the peers of his lifetime. This is one of the few times I believe he actually was. I'm going to go out on a limb here and declare Papa was the superior string quartet writer by the time the ink was dry on 29.

That's my final answer. _Outstanding_. Bravo!!


----------



## Pugg

​
*Tartini ; Violin concertos*
Claudio Scimone.


----------



## Chipomarc

Streaming through GooglePlay Music tonight


----------



## SeptimalTritone

Stockhausen:

Gruppen 



Nachtmusik 




First time hearing Nachtmusik. A highly charged electronic/ensemble work. Mechanical, gutteral, searching, with a slight tinge of sorrow.

I highly recommend this one.


----------



## Biwa

Luigi Boccherini (1743-1805)

Quartetti Op.26 (1778) for 2 fortepianos

Anna Clemente
Susanna Piolanti

Charming transcriptions for 2 harpsichords of Boccherini's 6 Quartettini. On this recording they are lovingly performed on 2 original fortepianos made by Johann Schanz. First-class sound that naturally captures the warmth and gentle nuances of Clemente and Piolanti's beautiful performance.


----------



## Tedski

Tonight's featured works:

Beethoven 7 & 8
Abbado/VPO








Liszt: Dante Symphony, Dante Sonata
Barenboim/Berlin Phil; Barenboim, piano


----------



## SimonNZ

Steve Reich's The Cave


----------



## Josh

Okay, time to expose my ignorance (again): I'd never even heard of this composer, but I found this CD for sale today at a library bookstore for 50 cents. Not an ex-library copy, but a donation. No brainer, right? Wasn't disappointed. In fact, very impressed! What a beautiful collection of works. Or should I say collection of beautiful works? Both are appropriate in this case. If you don't have it, get it!










EDIT: It's pure coincidence that I just noticed Pugg's post above featuring the Mercury Living Presence set which pictures a Chabrier disc in the forefront. :cheers:


----------



## Pugg

​
*Tosti: Songs.*
_Carlo Bergonzi._


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Wonderful singing. Too bad it wasn't recorded complete, but happy for what we have.


----------



## Barbebleu

Can I say that the Record of Singing, Vols. 1 to 5 is an absolute treasure trove of fabulous singing from the late, late nineteenth century to the latter part of the twentieth century. 
I've had them on both vinyl and cd for a good number of years and it's a pleasure to dip into them just to remind myself what great singing is. 

Tonight it will be the Anglo-American School.


----------



## Tedski

Josh said:


> What a beautiful collection of works. Or should I say collection of beautiful works? Both are appropriate in this case.


I don't know. I think it might be a beautiful collection of beautiful works. :lol:


----------



## ptr

*Gustav Mahler* - Symphony No 4 (Atma Classique)










Karina Gauvin, sop; Orchestre Métropolitain du Grand Montréal u. Yannick Nézet-Séguin

Modern, straight forward interpretation, few glitches, not the most exciting..

/ptr


----------



## Tedski

EDaddy said:


> http://postimage.org/
> 
> Still carving my way through this massive and utterly splendid collection. Nos. 29, 30 and 31 might be three of my all time favorite string quartet works ever. Period.
> 
> It's not often that Mozart got upstaged by one of the peers of his lifetime. This is one of the few times I believe he actually was. I'm going to go out on a limb here and declare Papa was the superior string quartet writer by the time the ink was dry on 29.
> 
> That's my final answer. _Outstanding_. Bravo!!


Sounds like a winner. There is a nice, comprehensive review of this set on Amazon. Strange, though, that the mp3 download price is $21 more than the CD set.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

*Carl Nielsen
Violin Sonata in A Major, Op. 9
Violin Sonata No. 2, Op. 35*

(works for solo violin)
*Praeludium og Tema med Variationer, Op. 48
Preludio e Presto *

Asteriadou, Maria; Demertzis, Georgios [Bis, 2003]


----------



## MrTortoise

Ludwig van Beethoven

Sonata No. 8 in C minor, Op. 13 'Pathetique'
Sonata No. 9 in E, Op. 14, No. 1
Sonata No. 10 in G, Op. 14. No. 2


----------



## Biwa

Matthias Weckmann (1616-1674)

Complete Organ Works - Flamme


----------



## MrTortoise

Johann Sebastian Bach

Goldberg Variations, BWV 988

Glenn Gould, piano


----------



## Pugg

*Schubert*: Sonata in A Major for Piano, D. 959

*Mozart*: Rondo in A Minor, K. 511

_Charles Rosen 
_


----------



## hombre777

Today , Debussy Session 
Preludes ,Etudes , Ballades, Images , Stampes ...

Claude Debussy " Prélude à l'Après-midi d'un faune "


----------



## Weston

Tedski said:


> Sounds like a winner. There is a nice, comprehensive review of this set on Amazon. Strange, though, that the mp3 download price is $21 more than the CD set.


It was still $9.99 at CD Universe last time I checked.


----------



## Morimur

I am still listening to Stockhausen's 'Freitag aus Licht' and I must say . . . I don't understand it. That's not to say that the opera isn't a fascinating listen (it most certainly is!) but I feel as though the music is way ahead of me. I enjoy Stockhausen's work like no other composer's; much of it leaves me baffled in the dust—and I mean that as an absolute commendation.


----------



## bejart

Francesco Antonio Bonporti (1672-1749): Trio Sonata in E Minor, Op.4, No.8

Alberto Martini conducting the Accademia I Filarmonici


----------



## Pugg

​*William Wallace*: Songs.
_Sally Silver/ Richard Bonynge _


----------



## Op.123

*Puccini: Tosca - Maria Callas (1965)*









I'd loved Callas's Tosca from 1953 so much I'd never really thought to listen to this version, I've quite often seen people saying it is not as good as her earlier, more celebrated, recording. But actually, I like this one even more. For starters, if given the choice, I do prefer the voice of 'thin Callas' to that of 'fat Callas', however, I like both a lot. Secondly, the sound quality is an obvious bonus compared to the earlier Tosca. Callas also seems slightly more engaged with the music here as well, unfortunately, her voice has declined a bit, but it's still Callas.

The conducting is great, it gives a little more lyricism to the opera, than Sabata's did. Gobbi and Bergonzi do a great job as well, although I do have a slight preference for Di Stefano in his portrayal of Cavaradossi, over Bergonzi who can, at times seem a little flat.


----------



## Gaspard de la Nuit

This one really has its moments


----------



## Tedski

Weston said:


> It was still $9.99 at CD Universe last time I checked.


Now, that's a good deal and a good deal more. Thanks for pointing that out Weston. :tiphat:


----------



## EDaddy

Tedski said:


> Sounds like a winner. There is a nice, comprehensive review of this set on Amazon. Strange, though, that the mp3 download price is $21 more than the CD set.


The complete album download is available at CDUniverse.com for $10! That's how much I paid for mine. 19 discs worth of incredible music. Stupid cheap

Addendum: Ah, just saw Weston's post. Good deal!


----------



## Pugg

​*Manuel de Falla, Isaac Albéniz, Enrique Granados*
_Leontyne Price_
Orchestra: Chicago Symphony Orchestra
Conductor: Fritz Reiner


----------



## contra7

Prokofiev: The Gambler (based on the story by Dostoyevsky)
Great production!


----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## Tsaraslondon

Burroughs said:


> View attachment 73685
> 
> 
> I'd loved Callas's Tosca from 1953 so much I'd never really thought to listen to this version, I've quite often seen people saying it is not as good as her earlier, more celebrated, recording. But actually, I like this one even more. For starters, if given the choice, I do prefer the voice of 'thin Callas' to that of 'fat Callas', however, I like both a lot. Secondly, the sound quality is an obvious bonus compared to the earlier Tosca. Callas also seems slightly more engaged with the music here as well, unfortunately, her voice has declined a bit, but it's still Callas.
> 
> The conducting is great, it gives a little more lyricism to the opera, than Sabata's did. Gobbi and Bergonzi do a great job as well, although I do have a slight preference for Di Stefano in his portrayal of Cavaradossi, over Bergonzi who can, at times seem a little flat.


When I listened to it recently for the first time in several years, I did find it better than I remembered. There are moments when Callas sings with more intensity, but I do miss the ability she had back in 1953 to really swell the tone on certain phrases, and the top Cs, which were magnificent in 1953 have become little better than shrieks here. Still Callas is Callas, and this set was recorded at the same time Callas and Gobbi were appearing on stage in their roles in London, Paris and New York. That might account for the extra degree of involvement you hear. I too prefer Di Stefano in the first, who brings more personality to his performance. Bergonzi can seem a bit anonymous in comparison.

On the other hand, though Pretre does a decent job, I don't find him the equal of De Sabata, whose concept is almost symphonic, and who has such an incredible grip on the performance that he almost seems to play the orchestra as if it were an instrument.

Though I enjoy this recording too, I think the reputation of the earlier one is wholly justified.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Rossini; arias
Gianna D'Angelo *:tiphat:


----------



## johnnysc

Debussy - La Mer
Elgar - Enigma Variations

Original Recording 6/1935

Toscanini and BBC Symphony Orchestra


----------



## johnnysc

Pugg said:


> ​
> *Bizet*: Carmen Suite L Arlésienne Suites 1 & 2
> Paul Paray


Hopefully a soon to be purchase.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Wagner - Das Rheingold:

















R. Strauss - discs 1 & 2 of Kempe boxed set (Horn Concertos 1 & 2/Oboe Concerto/Duett-Concertino for clarinet, bassoon & strings/Burleske for piano & orchestra/Parergon zur Sinfonia Domestica for piano left hand & orchestra/Panathenäenzug for piano left hand & orchestra:


----------



## Vronsky

*Luigi Nono -- La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura · "Hay que caminar" soñando*









Luigi Nono, Gidon Kremer (Violin), Tatiana Gridenko (Violin) -- La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura *·* "Hay que caminar" soñando


----------



## deprofundis

Im lisening to Schoenberg ''le pierrot lunaire'' this works actually his challenging but rewarding when you hear all that is happening in the music itself all the layers of sound , das chromatism not just that it's has this dark '' cabaret'' ambience 
it feel jazzy a bit(in some odd way).But what make this work pure Genius is the fact after each lisen you discover new melodies
you did not notice before , seem like all of this is random but it's not, Schoenberg play a mind game whit you...


----------



## omega

*Mozart*
_Piano Concerto No.21 in C major_
_Piano Concerto No.22 in E flat major _
Murray Perahia | English Chamber Orchestra








*Debussy*
_Chanson de Bilitis | Beau Soir | Mandoline | Apparition | Deux Romances | Trois Poèmes de Mallarmé | Nuit d'étoiles | Paysage sentimental_
_La Damoiselle élue_
Véronique Dietschy | Doris Lamprecht | Philippe Cassard | Solistes des Chœurs de Lyon








*Berlioz*
_Symphonie Fantastique_
Sir Colin Davis | London Symphony Orchestra








*Beethoven*
_Symphony No.8_
John Eliot Gardiner | Orchestre Révolutionnaire et Romantique


----------



## EDaddy

http://postimage.org/

Pretty darn good set for $6 used.


----------



## johnnysc

Brahms Symphony No. 1

Toscanini & NBC Symphony Orchestra

Recorded 11/1951


----------



## padraic

Inspired by discussion in the Wolfie composer thread


----------



## Mahlerian

Boulez: Figures, Doubles, Prismes
Ravel: Frontispiece (orch. Boulez), Piano Concerto for the Left Hand
Stravinsky: Firebird (complete)
BBC Symphony Orchestra, cond. Roth

Yesterday's BBC Prom. What a concert!


----------



## Bruce

Mahlerian said:


> Boulez: Figures, Doubles, Prismes
> Ravel: Frontispiece (orch. Boulez), Piano Concerto for the Left Hand
> Stravinsky: Firebird (complete)
> BBC Symphony Orchestra, cond. Roth
> 
> Yesterday's BBC Prom. What a concert!


Looks like a great concert. Who was the pianist in the Ravel Concerto?


----------



## Mahlerian

Bruce said:


> Looks like a great concert. Who was the pianist in the Ravel Concerto?


Marc-Andre Hamelin. His encore was "Reflections in the Water" from Debussy's Images.


----------



## Bruce

*Beethoven, Krenek and Schönberg for piano*

Two Beethoven Piano Sonati for me today, both played by Daniel Barenboim:

No. 3 in C, Op. 2, No. 3
No. 17 in D minor, Op. 31, No. 2

Schönberg's Klaviersuite, Op. 25 played by Glenn Gould (my favorite recording of this work)

And Krenek's Piano Sonata No. 2, Op. 59 played by Marcelo Bratke

Krenek's is an interesting work, but harmonically rather cold. Bratke plays the central march movement too slowly for my tastes, but when it comes to Krenek's sonati, there are few options to choose from.


----------



## Morimur

*Othmar Schoeck - Notturno (Gerhaher)*


----------



## EDaddy

http://postimage.org/app.php

Mozart: Symphony No.31 in D, K.297 "Paris"- 1. Allegrp assai
Gottfried Von Der Goltz: Freiburg Baroque Orchestra
Sinfonie: Performance d'orchestre [Disc 10]

A sprightly performance of one of my favorite Mozart symphonies.


----------



## Vronsky

*Wien Modern*









Claudio Abbado (Conductor), Wiener Jeunesse-Chor, Wiener Philharmoniker
Gyorgy Ligeti -- Lontano *·* Atmospheres, Luigi Nono -- Liebeslied, Pierre Boulez -- Notations (I-IV), Wolfgang Rihm -- Depart


----------



## millionrainbows

Terry Riley, remembered from the LP Happy Ending.

~


----------



## millionrainbows

Morimur said:


> I am still listening to Stockhausen's 'Freitag aus Licht' and I must say . . . I don't understand it. That's not to say that the opera isn't a fascinating listen (it most certainly is!) but I feel as though the music is way ahead of me. I enjoy Stockhausen's work like no other composer's; much of it leaves me baffled in the dust-and I mean that as an absolute commendation.


That's a great attitude. I've always liked there to be a sense of mystery about things.


----------



## padraic

I'm only 10 minutes in but so far this is a tremendous account (the Bruckner 8, that is).


----------



## EDaddy

http://postimage.org/

Malcolm Arnold: Symphonies Nos. 3 and 4 (Listening to 3 right now)
London Symphony Orchestra; Richard Hickox, cond.


----------



## eljr

*BBC Symphony Orchestra / Edward Gardner / Paul Watkins 
Walton: Symphony No. 2; Cello Concerto; Improvisations on an Impromptu of Benjamin Britten *


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Bartok, Violin Concertos Nos. 1 and 2*


----------



## eljr

*Finnish Radio Symphony Orchestra / Hannu Lintu

Sibelius: Lemminkäinen Legends; Pohjola's Daughter *


----------



## SimonNZ

Salieri's Emperor Mass - Uwe Christian Harrer, cond.


----------



## Barbebleu

Death of Boris - Feodor Chaliapin. What a voice!


----------



## Tedski

Bernstein (& NYP, natch) conducts Bernstein:
Chichester Psalms
Symphony #3, "Kaddish"


----------



## Tedski

Dr Johnson said:


>


Outside of published reviews, Zinman doesn't seem to get much love for his LvB cycle. You can find me in the pro-Zinman camp; I especially enjoy this 9th.


----------



## Blancrocher

Thomas Hampson singing Mahler.


----------



## bejart

John Collett (ca.1735-ca.1775): Symphony in E Flat, Op.2, No.5

Graham Lea-Cox conducting the Hanover Band


----------



## haydnfan

Haydn's Symphony "The Clock" and Sinfonia Concertante from the super bargain DRD box


----------



## Biwa

Sibelius: Luonnotar Op. 70, Orchestral Songs

Soile Isokoski (soprano)
Helsinki PO
Leif Segerstam (conductor)


----------



## SimonNZ

Takemitsu's Stanza II - Ursula Holliger, harp


----------



## Balthazar

*Schubert ~ Works for Violin and Piano.* The late Claude Frank on piano, daughter Pamela on violin.
_ - Violin Sonata in A, D574
- Rondo in B minor, D895
- Fantasy in C, D934_

*Schnittke ~ Piano Sonata No. 1.* Vladimir Feltsman. Inspired by Kontrapunctus's recent listen.

*Beethoven ~ Fidelio.* Live webcast from the Salzburg Festival. Adrianne Pieczonka and Jonas Kaufmann in the lead roles backed by Franz Welser-Möst leading the Wiener Philharmoniker.


----------



## breakup




----------



## Pugg

​
TCHAIKOVSKY Concerto No.1 (Wiener Symphoniker/Karajan)
RACHMANINOV Concerto No.2 (WNPO/Wislocki)


----------



## Itullian

Johannes Brahms: Piano Trio #3 in C Op 87 
Beaux Arts Trio 
Philips 416838 
KUSC.ORG


----------



## Pugg

johnnysc said:


> Hopefully a soon to be purchase.


You wont regret it.:tiphat:


----------



## Itullian

Ottorino Respighi: Pines of Rome 
Stuttgart Radio Symphony Orchestra / Sergiu Celibidache 
DG 453191 
KUSC.ORG


----------



## EDaddy

http://postimage.org/

The jury's still out on this one.


----------



## Tedski

Pugg said:


> You wont regret it.:tiphat:


Seconded. (or is that "thirded"?)


----------



## Pugg

​*Cherubini:* mass for the coronation of Louis XVIII

_Riccardo Muti._


----------



## PeteW

Soothed by the radio on my way to work yesterday:
The Lark Ascending, violin Tasmin Little


----------



## Itullian

George Frideric Handel: Concerto Grosso in g Op 6/6 
Academy of St. Martin in the Fields / Iona Brown 
Philips 410048 
KUSC.ORG


----------



## scratchgolf

Schubert's Rondeau Brilliant in B Minor for Violin and Piano, D. 895. Truly one of the lesser known gems of his repertoire.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

Some Sibelius juvenilia for me this morning (I had decided to give this a listen yesterday, before the 'juvenilia' thread was incepted.)

*Sibelius: Complete Piano Trios Vol 1*
Trio for Piano and 2 Violins in G major, JS 205
Menuetto for Piano, Violin and Cello in D minor
Menuetto for Piano and 2 Violins in F major, JS 126
Andante, Adagio and Allegro maestoso for Piano, Violin and Cello
Trio for Piano, Violin and Cello in A minor, JS 206
Moderato for Piano, Violin and Cello in A minor
Allegro for Piano, Violin and Cello in C major
Allegro for Piano, Violin and Cello in D major, JS 27 
Andantino for Piano, Violin and Cello in A major
Trio for Piano, Violin and Cello in A minor, JS 207 "Hafträsk" 
Folke Gräsbeck, Jaakko Kuusisto, Satu Vänskä [BIS, 2003]

The 'Haftrask' trio is the most rewarding of this group of very early Sibelius works. The BIS recording and performances are outstanding.










*Bartok
Rhapsody for violin & piano No. 1, Sz. 86, BB 94a
Rhapsody for violin & piano No. 2, Sz. 89, BB 96a
Piano Quintet in C, Sz. 23 (1904)*
Pauk, Jando; Kodaly Quartet

Splendid accounts of these Bartok chamber works by these Naxos regulars


----------



## SimonNZ

Hindemith's Symphony in B flat - Eastman Wind Ensemble


----------



## Pugg

​
*Verdi; Heroines *

_Angela Gheorghiu _


----------



## Biwa

German Wind Quintets - Quintette Aquilon

Klughardt: Wind quintet, Op. 95
Hindemith: Kleine Kammermusik für 5 Bläser, Op. 24 No. 2
Eisler: Divertimento, Op. 4
Stockhausen: Adieu
Foerster: Wind quintet in D major, Op. 95
Haas: Wind quintet, Op. 10
Pauer: Quintetto a fiato
Feld: Wind quintet no. 2


----------



## ptr

*Jörg Widmann* - Streichquartette (Wergo)
(1. Streichquartett / Choralquartett 2. Streichquartett / Jagdquartett 3. Streichquartett / 4. Streichquartett / Versuch über die Fuge 5. Streichquartett)










Minguet Quartett

/ptr


----------



## Tsaraslondon

First listen through to this disc and first impressions are excellent. It's been a long time since an operatic tenor has had such success in Lieder, but this is something special.


----------



## tortkis

Takemitsu: Complete Solo Piano Music - Noriko Ogawa (BIS)









Quiet beauty.

Takemitsu Songbook - Choro Club with Vocalistas (Song X Jazz)









Pop songs of Takemitsu. Very gentle, and sweet.
excerpt:


----------



## tortkis

Tedski said:


> Outside of published reviews, Zinman doesn't seem to get much love for his LvB cycle. You can find me in the pro-Zinman camp; I especially enjoy this 9th.


Zinman's is my favorite Beethoven 9th. The tempo feels perfect, and the chorus is beautiful.


----------



## Dr Johnson

tortkis said:


> Zinman's is my favorite Beethoven 9th. The tempo feels perfect, and the chorus is beautiful.


I'm also still very partial to the Naxos version, Bela Drahos _et al_.


----------



## deprofundis

Im lisening to Goerge Crumb superb makrokosmos 3 were cosmic quite interresting, then his black angels ''la piece de resistance'',than im lisening to ge gan ru modern works for a similar feeling afterward.I would like to point out i did not like ge gan ru last work since it felt too orthodox for his standard(by he book classical). But maybe mister ge gan ru will make a second modern work cd who knows???


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Saraceni doesn't exactly avoid the trap of sounding like a hard, heartless minx, but the men are superb, especially Afro Poli and the sublimely stylish Tito Schipa.


----------



## ArtMusic




----------



## Op.123

GregMitchell said:


> When I listened to it recently for the first time in several years, I did find it better than I remembered. There are moments when Callas sings with more intensity, but I do miss the ability she had back in 1953 to really swell the tone on certain phrases, and the top Cs, which were magnificent in 1953 have become little better than shrieks here. Still Callas is Callas, and this set was recorded at the same time Callas and Gobbi were appearing on stage in their roles in London, Paris and New York. That might account for the extra degree of involvement you hear. I too prefer Di Stefano in the first, who brings more personality to his performance. Bergonzi can seem a bit anonymous in comparison.
> 
> On the other hand, though Pretre does a decent job, I don't find him the equal of De Sabata, whose concept is almost symphonic, and who has such an incredible grip on the performance that he almost seems to play the orchestra as if it were an instrument.
> 
> Though I enjoy this recording too, I think the reputation of the earlier one is wholly justified.


I believe that Callas was more inspired by the role here than earlier after being told to imagine the character of Tosca as a sort of Anna Magnani. It was also implied to her, to imagine the character of Scarpia as a sort of Onassis, and that by killing him she was sort of destroying her only chance of love.


----------



## Pugg

Mozart: "Concerto in E flat major, K.365 for two pianos"
[Soloist] Arthur Gold (P), Robert Fitz Dale (P), the New York Philharmonic
(February 17, 1970 New York, Philharmonic Hall)
Mozart: "Concerto in F major K.242 for 3 pianos"
[Soloist] Arthur Gold (P), Robert Fitz Dale (P), Leonard Bernstein (P & conductor), the New York Philharmonic
(March 21, 1968 New York, Philharmonic Hall)

Mozart: "Eine kleine Nachtmusik K.525"
New York Philharmonic (March 12, 1973 New York, Columbia 30 Avenue studio)


----------



## eljr

*Finnish Radio Symphony Orchestra / Hannu Lintu

Sibelius: Lemminkäinen Legends; Pohjola's Daughter *


----------



## bejart

Jean Marie Leclair (1697-1764): Violin Concerto in A Minor, Op.7, No.5

Collegium Musicum 90 -- Simon Standage, violin


----------



## elgar's ghost

Harrison Birtwistle - 2-disc Decca compilation of mainly orchestral/chamber ensemble works (Tragoedia/Five Distances/Three Settings of Celan/Secret Theatre/Endless Parade/Panic/Earth Dances):










R. Strauss - discs 3-5 of Kempe boxed set (Til Eulenspiegels lustige Streiche/Don Juan/Ein Heldenleben/Violin Concerto/Sinfonia Domestica/Also sprach Zarathustra/Tod und Verklärung/Waltzes from Der Roasenkavalier:


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Burroughs said:


> I believe that Callas was more inspired by the role here than earlier after being told to imagine the character of Tosca as a sort of Anna Magnani. It was also implied to her, to imagine the character of Scarpia as a sort of Onassis, and that by killing him she was sort of destroying her only chance of love.


Yes, these were notes Zeffirelli gave to her when they were rehearsing for the Covent Garden production. As I said, the close rapport you feel between her and Gobbi must have come from them working together in the roles. The producer John Copley, who was Zeffirelli's assistant at the time, said that in all his time as an opera producer, he has never come across two such complete actor-singers. They rehearsed like actors, improvising their movements as they went, then sitting down with Zeffirelli afterwards, discussing what worked and what didn't and what they might try later. Gobbi himself said that his performances of Scarpia only ever came out 100% when he was working with Callas, because they were so completely in tune with each other. Between 1964 and 1965, they sang their respective roles together in London, Paris and New York, and in fact Callas's only sang the role with Gobbi during that period. No wonder the Pretre recording has that extra degree of involvement, even if, vocally, neither of them can match their younger selves.


----------



## Pugg

​
Handel-Harty: Water Music Suite; Music For The Royal Fireworks;
Mozart: Eine kleine Nachtmusik

London Symphony Orchestra, Antal Doráti


----------



## eljr

*Norwegian Radio Orchestra
Magne Amdahl: Astrognosia & Æsop*

I listened to this on Blu-Ray the other day, today I am listening to the SACD.


----------



## Barbebleu

Sir Harry Plunket-Greene singing The Hurdy-Gurdy Man (Der Leiermann in English!) from Schubert Lieder on Record which is a fantastic box of delights.


----------



## Vronsky

*Luciano Berio -- The Complete Sequenzas & Works for Solo Instruments*









Luciano Berio -- The Complete Sequenzas & Works for Solo Instruments


----------



## eljr

*Dan Laurin / Paradiso Musicale
J.H. Roman: The 12 Flute Sonatas, Nos. 1-5*

it appears today is Classical, SACD, 2015 release day for me.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Haydn/ Hoffmeister/Mendelsshon; Trumpet concertos*

_Sergei Nakariakov_


----------



## Pugg

​*Strauss : Heroines.*
_Renée Fleming/ Susan Graham/ Barbara Bonney_


----------



## D Smith

Bantock: Sonata for Viola and Piano in F; Rupert Marshall-Luck and Matthew Rickard. I wanted to familiarize myself with some Bantock for Saturday Symphony so put this on. It's quite nice and evokes a lot of the English countryside. The Holbrooke piece on the same disc verged on salon music and was much less interesting to these ears. Fine performances though in both.


----------



## EDaddy

http://postimage.org/

William Alwyn: Symphony No. 4 / Sinfonietta
Royal Liverpool Philharmonic Orchestra; David Lloyd-Jones, cond.

A lively romp.


----------



## eljr

*Helsingborg Symphony Orchestra / Thord Svedlund
Weinberg: Chamber Symphonies Nos. 3 & 4*


----------



## eljr

*Sunrise of the Planetary Dream Collector
Kronos Quartet *


----------



## EDaddy

Dr Johnson said:


> I'm also still very partial to the Naxos version, Bela Drahos _et al_.


My main quibble with this CD is the fact that it is played by a chamber orchestra. For me, listening to a titanic work such as LvB's 9th with such a small ensemble is like showing up to a gunfight with a Swiss army knife.


----------



## brotagonist

I have only heard this composer's name mentioned an easily forgotten smattering of times, so I can be certain that I have never heard any of his music before.

I am listening to Bantock's Hebridean Symphony, performed by the Czecho-Slovak State Philharmonic under Adrian Leaper.


----------



## Dr Johnson

EDaddy said:


> My main quibble with this CD is the fact that it is played by a chamber orchestra. For me, listening to a titanic work such as LvB's 9th with such as small ensemble is like showing up to a gunfight with a Swiss army knife.


Fair enough. It was the first version I ever heard and I still like it.


----------



## eljr

*Peter Maxwell Davies: Caroline Mathilde - Ballet Suites
BBC Philharmonic Orchestra (Artist), Peter Maxwell Davies (Composer, Conductor)*


----------



## johnnysc

Tchaikovsky Symphony No. 6 
Strauss Death & Transfiguration

Toscanini and Philadelphia Orchestra

Original Recordings 2/1942 & 1/1942


----------



## elgar's ghost

Wagner - Die Walküre. Not going out tonight so plenty of time to put my feet up and relax to this:


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Some interesting duets on here (who knows the one from Mascagni's *I Rantzau*?). Scotto seems to me to be a severely underrated singer. Unfailingly musical and intelligent, the 1970s marked a sort of high water mark of her career. The voice was apt to spread under pressure, a fault that got worse later on, but here it's not too advanced, and her soft singing is really lovely. Furthermore she presents us with four distinct characters, Manon, Juliette, Fedora and Luisa.

Domingo is in good form, but not as characterful as her. His singing is always musical, but he doesn't yet print phrases onto the mind as Scotto can do.

A really good listen, both for the music and the singing.


----------



## gardibolt

Alfred Brendel playing Beethoven Sonata #3, op.2/3. Nice performance but the reverb is a little much. I suspect some has been added to sweeten these hoary old recordings.


----------



## millionrainbows

*Dvorak (1841-1904): Piano Concerto in G minor op. 33; Pierre-Laurent Aimard, piano; Harnoncourt (Teldec). *I hope Aimard played this unorthodoxly. Is that a word? Otherwise, I've never heard this.

http://www.amazon.com/DVORAK-PIANO-...&qid=1439576383&sr=1-2&keywords=Dvorak/Aimard


----------



## EDaddy

Haydn: Piano Sonata No.33 in C minor, Hob.XVI:20

First time hearing any of Haydn's piano sonatas. _Outstanding._


----------



## Mahlerian

Mozart: Die Entfuhrung aus dem Serail
Edgaras Montvidas, Sally Matthews, Tobias Kehrer, Orchestra of the Age of Enlightenment, cond. Ticciati

Currently playing on BBC radio live from the Proms.


----------



## Becca

brotagonist said:


> I have only heard this composer's name mentioned an easily forgotten smattering of times, so I can be certain that I have never heard any of his music before.
> 
> I am listening to Bantock's Hebridean Symphony, performed by the Czecho-Slovak State Philharmonic under Adrian Leaper.


I am quite partial to Bantock and put the _Hebridean_ amongst his best works, the others being the _Pagan_ and _Celtic_ symphonies, the latter being a late (1940) work for string orchestra.


----------



## millionrainbows

In search of obscure Dvorak.

Symphonic Poems, Harnoncourt (2-CD Mu Her). I guess I will have to read up on this. I'm not sure why it is significant, unless that it proves there is good Dvorak beyond the symphonies.

~


----------



## Guest

Magnificent playing and sound.


----------



## SimonNZ

Salieri Overtures - Silvano Frontalini, cond.


----------



## EDaddy

http://postimage.org/

Mozart: Piano Trios in G, K.496
The Mozartean Players


----------



## MrTortoise

Claude Debussy

Jeuxoeme dans

Cleveland Orchestra
Pierre Boulez, cond.


----------



## brotagonist

I have been getting into this one these last couple of days:









Stravinsky Capriccio; Symphonies of Winds; Concerto for Piano; Movements for Piano and Orchestra
Crossley, Salonen, London Sinfonietta

I waited a while to get it, because it has been out of print for some time and the available copies are expensive, but, by fluke, I found one that was most reasonably priced a few weeks ago 

I am very pleased to know these works  Bit by bit, I am getting a clearer picture of Stravinsky and my appreciation grows. The real surprise here is the Movements, a 12-tone work. I am just not very familiar with that side of Stravinsky. It's kind of jarring, as it invariably makes me think of Schoenberg.


----------



## brotagonist

Becca said:


> I am quite partial to Bantock and put the _Hebridean_ amongst his best works, the others being the _Pagan_ and _Celtic_ symphonies, the latter being a late (1940) work for string orchestra.


I will have to give those a listen later on, perhaps tonight :tiphat:


----------



## brotagonist

Well, it's not the Pagan or Celtic (yet), but I saw this one and, being a cello fan (and fan of pretty much any and all musical instruments, actually ), I selected:

Bantock Cello Sonata in b
Fuller, Dussek


----------



## Mahlerian

brotagonist said:


> I am very pleased to know these works  Bit by bit, I am getting a clearer picture of Stravinsky and my appreciation grows. The real surprise here is the Movements, a 12-tone work. I am just not very familiar with that side of Stravinsky. It's kind of jarring, as it invariably makes me think of Schoenberg.


Given your tastes, the fact that the majority of his works from that era are choral has probably made it less than a priority for you.

Be sure to hear the Variations for Orchestra and little gems like the Epitaphium and Double Canon for string quartet as well.


----------



## Biwa

Trumpet Masque.

Jonathan Freeman-Attwood (trumpet)
Daniel-Ben Pienaar (piano)

Delightful performances of these trumpet and piano arrangements of various Baroque pieces. 
Excellent sound.

Program list and review...http://www.musicweb-international.com/classrev/2008/Aug08/Trumpet_masque_CKD310.htm


----------



## Pugg

*Guilini/Arnold*: Guitar Concertos
_Julian Bream, Melos Ensemble
_


----------



## Pugg

*Verdi* : arias.
The most wonderful _Eleanor Steber _:tiphat:


----------



## brotagonist

Mahlerian said:


> Given your tastes, the fact that the majority of his works from that era are choral has probably made it less than a priority for you.


I hadn't thought of it like that, but this is likely true 



Mahlerian said:


> Be sure to hear the Variations for Orchestra and little gems like the Epitaphium and Double Canon for string quartet as well.


I've got Epitaphium on the Decca Chamber Works and Rarities set, but I don't feel like putting it on now  so I'm hearing this one instead (Alikhanova, Dressler, Oskolkova). Boy, is it short... but sweet. I can't find the Double Canon on YT  I''ll have to check NML one of these days :lol: There is a Variations for Orchestra here (performers not indicated). This is very nice; Suzanne Farrell dances 

I must say, it is quite an honour to Schoenberg, is it not, that a composer of Stravinsky's stature would write some 12-tone pieces? Were they not archrivals earlier in the century?


----------



## brotagonist

I couldn't resist: the title got me  and then, the description, too...

Ferneyhough La Terre Est Un Homme
Brabbins/BBC SO

Ooh, aah!  This is the 'best' Ferneyhough I have ever heard! While I have long been attracted to his music and its mystique, it never really gripped me, until this one


----------



## SimonNZ

Romitelli's Dead City Radio "Audiodrome" - Peter Rundel, cond.


----------



## Tedski

Listening on Spotify

Borodin: Requiem; Polovtsian Dances; Suite from Prince Igor
Geoffrey Simon/Philharmonia Orch/BBC Symphony Chorus


----------



## Pugg

​Time for some *Vivaldi *
_Gloria / Magnificat.
Berganza/ Valentini-Terani .
Riccarde Mutu conducting. _


----------



## Tedski

Pugg said:


> ​Time for some *Vivaldi *
> _Gloria / Magnificat.
> Berganza/ Valentini-Terani .
> Riccarde Mutu conducting. _


Talked me into it.
I've finished up the Borodin on Spotify,and have switched to this. :tiphat:


----------



## Biwa

Eivind Buene - Possible Cities / Essential Landscapes.

An impressive Bluray/SACD release by the Norwegian label, 2L, of the music of Eivind Buene. The 5.1 mix offers 360 degree wrap-around sound, which shows off the spatial and experimental nature of the music to thrilling effect!

Here's a more in depth review...http://audaud.com/2012/12/eivind-bu...lto-fluido-nature-morte-cikada-ens-christian/


----------



## Tedski

Tedski said:


> Talked me into it.
> I've finished up the Borodin on Spotify,and have switched to this. :tiphat:


Ah, the joy of listening on Spotify mobile (free), where they keep interspersing pieces of Le Nozze di Figaro into the mix. :lol:


----------



## Pugg

​
*Wagner: Tannhauser*
_Kollo/ Ludwig/ Sotin/ Dernesch.
Sir Georg Solti _


----------



## Badinerie

Up nice and early this morning. Listening to Colin Davis and the LSO

Elgar Enigma Variations (Wonderful performance!)
Beethoven Piano Concerto no 5 with Stephen Bishop
and right now. Berlioz's Symphonie Fantastique.


----------



## Guest

Takemitsu
Spirit Garden
Solitude Sonore

Bournemouth Symphony Orchestra, Alsop.


----------



## ArtMusic




----------



## omega

*Puccini*
_Turandot_








Only for the third time in one month...


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

AClockworkOrange said:


> Presently, I am enjoying the Takacs Quartet performing Haydn's Op.76 String Quartets. I adore these recordings a great deal.
> 
> View attachment 73455


Have to agree, those are excellent recordings.

Current listening: Franz Liszt - Hungarian Rhapsody No. 12 in C-Sharp minor (Jorge Bolet).









An excellent recording of marvellous music.


----------



## tortkis

Guillaume Du Fay (ca. 1397 - 1474): Motets, Hymns, Chansons, Sanctus Papale - Blue Heron









Each piece is so attractive.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Beethoven; That Glourius Moment /Choral fantasy *

Rutter/Wallevik, et all
Hilary David Wetton conducting


----------



## Biwa

tortkis said:


> Guillaume Du Fay (ca. 1397 - 1474): Motets, Hymns, Chansons, Sanctus Papale - Blue Heron
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Each piece is so attractive.


Sounds wonderful. I'll have to keep an eye out for it.

Now I'm listening to another attractive performance.















Chansons - Ensemble Fortuna

Johannes Ciconia, Guillaume Dufay


----------



## Pugg

​*Chopin; Polonaises*
_Vladimir Ashkenazy_


----------



## Blancrocher

Mahler: Symphony 3, Ruckert-Lieder, Kindertotenlieder (Bernstein)


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Reger, Geistliche Gesang, Opus 110*

Max Reger is a composer I've been avoiding. This piece isn't what I expected. It's a nice surprise.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Bantock, Hebridean Symphony. Szymanowski, Symphony No. 3.*


----------



## Pugg

​*Verdi er due*
_Gheorghiu/ Alagna _


----------



## opus55

Penderecki: Clarinet Quartet










Wagner: Siegfried Acts II and III










One of my favorite piece featuring clarinet in the center. A great mind refresher yesterday at work during a short walk outside. This morning I start right away with a heavy meal.


----------



## bejart

Giuseppe Tartini (1692-1770): Violin Concerto in A Minor, D.115

L'Arte dell'Arco -- Federico Guglielmo, violin


----------



## eljr

*Matt Haimovitz

Orbit: Music for Solo Cello (1945-2014) *

CD I


----------



## eljr

*Matt Haimovitz

Orbit: Music for Solo Cello (1945-2014) *

CD II


----------



## Badinerie

Listening to this Glorious Schumann 3rd LP










Going to follow up with the Bohm Diggity....Beethover No 6!


----------



## Pugg

​*Beethoven : Triple concerto 
Brahms : Double concerto.*
*Oistrakh/Rostropovich/Richter.
Herbert von Karajan conducting.*


----------



## opus55

Pugg said:


> *Beethoven : Triple concerto
> Brahms : Double concerto.*
> *Oistrakh/Rostropovich/Richter.
> Herbert von Karajan conducting.*


That's a great CD. Big star cast doesn't always produce a great result like that.


----------



## johnnysc

Mahler - Das Lied von der Erde


----------



## chesapeake bay

Pugg said:


> ​*Beethoven : Triple concerto
> Brahms : Double concerto.*
> *Oistrakh/Rostropovich/Richter.
> Herbert von Karajan conducting.*


"Richter himself said of it: "It's a dreadful recording and I disown it utterly… Battle lines were drawn up with Karajan and Rostropovich on the one side and Oistrakh and me on the other… Suddenly Karajan decided that everything was fine and that the recording was finished. I demanded an extra take. 'No, no,' he replied, 'we haven't got time, we've still got to do the photographs.' To him, this was more important than the recording. And what a nauseating photograph it is, with him posing artfully and the rest of us grinning like idiots."

hehe, gotta love Richter


----------



## opus55

chesapeake bay said:


> "Richter himself said of it: "It's a dreadful recording and I disown it utterly… Battle lines were drawn up with Karajan and Rostropovich on the one side and Oistrakh and me on the other… Suddenly Karajan decided that everything was fine and that the recording was finished. I demanded an extra take. 'No, no,' he replied, 'we haven't got time, we've still got to do the photographs.' To him, this was more important than the recording. And what a nauseating photograph it is, with him posing artfully and the rest of us grinning like idiots."
> 
> hehe, gotta love Richter


That's a great behind-the-scene story :lol:


----------



## starthrower




----------



## D Smith

For Saturday Symphony - Bantock: Hebridean Symphony; Leaper/Czech State Philharmonic. This was a pleasant surprise. I knew nothing about this composer before now. I quite enjoyed this piece, which was somewhat programmatic but very evocative with lots of orchestral colour. It kept my interest for its 32 minutes which not every Saturday Symphony has. I'll have to check out Handley's version sometime as I suspect the performance might be better.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Stravinsky, The Rite of Spring*


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Stravinsky, Piano Concerto*

Where did this come from? I had no idea he wrote a piano concerto. And it has only winds in accompaniment. I'm only into the first movement, but so far, I really like it.


----------



## Mahlerian

Manxfeeder said:


> *Stravinsky, Piano Concerto*
> 
> Where did this come from? I had no idea he wrote a piano concerto. And it has only winds in accompaniment. I'm only into the first movement, but so far, I really like it.


I heard that work live a few years ago, with Aimard doing the solo. Great piece and criminally underrated. There was a bit of a damper put on my enthusiasm afterwards when I overheard a young woman after the concert complaining about how difficult the work was. It's just so irrepressibly joyful in mood, I can't imagine how one could not be swept up by it.


----------



## bejart

Pavel Vranicky (1756-1808): String Quartet in F Major, Op.23, No.6

Pro arte antiqua Prague: Vaclav Navrat and Jan Simon, violins -- Ivo Anyz, viola -- Petr Hejny, cello


----------



## Mahlerian

Saturday Symphony:
Bantock: Celtic Symphony, The Witch of Atlas, The Sea Reivers, *Hebridean Symphony*
Royal Philharmonic Orchestra, cond. Handley


----------



## Morimur

*Jose M. Sánchez-Verdú - (2010) Aura (Sánchez-Verdú)*


----------



## cwarchc

Eric Whitacre on the BBC Prom's
I didn't know what to expect
Very pleasantly surprised
This was one of the pieces


----------



## bejart

Josef Myslivecek (1737-1781): Violin Concerto in A Major

Libor Pesak conducting the Dvorak Chamber Orchestra -- Shizuka Ishikawa, violin


----------



## Alfacharger

Some E. T. A. Hoffmann music today.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Poulenc, Trois Movements Perpetuels, Melancolie, and whatever is on the rest of Disc 1*


----------



## Celloman

I decided to give myself a little birthday treat:


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Schubert, Symphony No. 9 in C*

I never noticed how well done the last movement is, based on a note repeated four times. Personally, I think Gardiner's is the best at recording brings out this piece's orchestral coloring.


----------



## SimonNZ

Fasch orchestral works - Trevor Pinnock, cond.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Brahms, Four Serious Songs*

It's hard to believe I haven't heard these before.


----------



## haydnfan

Bach cantatas bwv 63 and 191:


----------



## MrTortoise

Ludwig van Beethoven

Piano Sonata No. 11 in B-flat major, Op. 22
Piano Sonata No. 12 in A-flat major, Op. 26
Piano Sonata No. 13 in E-flat major, Op. 27 No. 1
Piano Sonata No. 14 in C-sharp minor, Op. 27. No. 2
Piano Sonata No. 15 in D, Op. 28

Annie Fischer, piano


----------



## starthrower

Picked up this Naxos 2 disc set for 39 cents.


----------



## EDaddy

http://postimage.org/

This just arrived today. Scriabin - The Complete Works
Listening to his wonderful Piano Sonata No.1 In F Minor, Op.6
Ashkenazy, piano

... and now on to his Mazurkas. Never knew until now that anyone other than Chopin did Mazurkas. Quite a discovery.


----------



## Morimur

*Narciso Yepes - Guitarra Española (5 CD)*


----------



## MrTortoise

Arvo Pärt

Tabula Rasa
Collage über B-A-C-H
Symphony No. 3

Lesley Hatfield, violin 
Rebecca Hirsch, violin
Ulster Orchestra
Takuo Yuasa, cond.


----------



## Heliogabo

On Spotify


----------



## brotagonist

With all of the talk about Szymanowski these last couple of days, I thought I would take the time to hear some works for myself.

Just listened: Symphony 3 Song of the Night (Stryja/Polish)
Now playing: Symphony 4 Symphony Concertante (Żmudziński, Stryja/Polish)


----------



## MrTortoise

For Saturday Symphony










Granville Bantock

Hebridean Symphony

Slovak State Philharmonic Orchestra, Kosice
Adrian Leaper, cond.


----------



## brotagonist

I was rather taken with Ferneyhough's La Terre Est Un Homme, which I heard for the first time last night, so I am game for another:

Ferneyhough Liber Scintillarum for flute, oboe, clarinet, violin, viola, cello {performers not indicated}

I think I've only ever heard one Pintscher piece, so this up next:

Pintscher Idyll {Cleveland Orchestra?}


----------



## MrTortoise

Arthur Honneger

Symphonies 1, 2, & 5

Bavarian Radio Symphony Orchestra
Charles Dutoit

This is my second listening experience with Honneger, and he is batting 1000 with me. Many years ago I heard his Christmas Cantata and enjoyed it immensely and after seeing this disc pop up on Current Listening so many times (I know Brotagonist is partial to this recording) I thought it was time to give it a try. Glad I jumped on the bandwagon!


----------



## bejart

Jan Vanhal (1739-1813): Oboe Concerto in F Major

Hans Rotman conducting the Prussian Chamber Orchestra -- Piet van Bockstal, oboe


----------



## brotagonist

Yes, MrTortoise, I do like Honegger's Symphonies. (I think this very set, which I also have, first leapt into my attention when Mahlerian played it for the Saturday Symphonies about two years ago. Honegger was a fan of Prokofiev, if I am not mistaken, a favourite of mine, and, as a Swiss, he managed to combine both the German and French classical music traditions in such a way that I consider him the greatest of Les Six  Only two others, Poulenc and Milhaud, are fairly widely known; nevertheless, Honegger deserves more attention.)

Now, for my own listening for the past little while...

This name doesn't pop up often, but it has not escaped my notice:

Saunders Void {Dierstein, Rothbrust, WDR SO} I need to hear more, for certain! 

I know very little Rihm, so this caught my eye. It's the sixth in a series "for the time being"  Very nice, too! I really need to explore his works further.

Rihm Verwandlung VI {Philharmonie Essen?}


----------



## brotagonist

Ok, I've lingered over my supper far too long  and want to hear some of my albums, so just one last one from You Tube:

Saunders Behind the Velvet Curtain für Trompete, Harfe, Klavier, Violoncello (Ensemble musikFabrik / Diego Masson, Leitung)

I'm about to play a new album I've been listening to over the past few days one last time before putting it aside, as I've got another new one, arrived yesterday, awaiting 









Stravinsky Concerto for Piano and Winds and 3 other works
Crossley, Salonen/London Sinfonietta

I just need to get a good dose of this to complete my Stravinsky exploration for a while-oh! I just remembered that I have another Stravinsky still in the mail


----------



## MrTortoise

Robert Schumann

Carnaval, Op. 9

Leopold Godowsky, piano


----------



## mmsbls

I just saw Morimur's new Composer Guestbook entry for David Lang. Awhile ago I listened to several of his works. I don't remember everything I heard, but I did really enjoy his Child series and listened again. Each work is an attempt to remember experiences from childhood. The music doesn't "sound" anything like childhood to me, but no program music has ever sounded like the program to me so why should this one be different?


----------



## MrTortoise

After Carnaval I had to listen to more of Godowsky's playing

Frederick Chopin

Sonata No. 2 in B-flat minor, Op. 35

Leopold Godowsky, piano


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mozart; piano concertos 17&8*
_Murray Perahia_


----------



## breakup




----------



## Pugg

Heliogabo said:


> On Spotify


Another wonderful recording by this very talented pianist:tiphat:


----------



## Pugg

chesapeake bay said:


> "Richter himself said of it: "It's a dreadful recording and I disown it utterly… Battle lines were drawn up with Karajan and Rostropovich on the one side and Oistrakh and me on the other… Suddenly Karajan decided that everything was fine and that the recording was finished. I demanded an extra take. 'No, no,' he replied, 'we haven't got time, we've still got to do the photographs.' To him, this was more important than the recording. And what a nauseating photograph it is, with him posing artfully and the rest of us grinning like idiots."
> 
> hehe, gotta love Richter


And yet, to me it always sounds as if the pleasure of making this recording is jumping to the speakers.


----------



## MrTortoise

Arthur Honneger

Symphony No. 3 'Liturgique'
Symphony No. 4 'Deliciae Basiliensis'
Pacific 231
Rugby

Bavarian Radio Symphony Orchestra
Charles Dutoit, cond.


----------



## Pugg

R. Strauss: "Don Quixote Op.35"
[Soloist] Lorne Munroe (Vc), William Lincer (Va), David Nadien (Vn), the New York Philharmonic
(October 24, 1968 New York, Philharmonic Hall)
Stravinsky: "Concerto for Piano and Wind Instruments" (1950 edition)
[Soloist] Seymour Lipkin (P), the New York Philharmonic (October 26, 1959 New York, Columbia 30 Avenue studio)


----------



## starthrower




----------



## Chipomarc

First recording for Sony
Before Paul Watkins joining the quartet


----------



## Pugg

Next in the player:
​*Renée Fleming*; _:tiphat:_
_The Beautiful Voice _


----------



## SimonNZ

Lutoslawski's Cello Concerto - Mstislav Rostropovich, cello, cond. composer


----------



## brotagonist

It's nearly midnight-rather late for this-but I was thinking about Honegger and that I only (scantly) know his symphonies and no other works. I have selected a couple of late works to hear before retiring:

Honegger Intrada [1947] (Wynton Marsalis)
Honegger Concerto da camera [1948] (1, 2) (Dufrène, Taillefer, Tzipine/ONF)


----------



## brotagonist

On another thread I read of this and how could I resist?

Nielsen Clarinet Concerto (Drucker, Bernstein/NY Phil)

I'm sure this is a première listen for me, but somehow the start sounds familiar  What a nightcap!


----------



## SimonNZ

Boulez's Eclat/Multiples - cond. composer


----------



## ArtMusic




----------



## Badinerie

Elena Kats-Chernin Wild Swans Concert suite.


----------



## MoonlightSonata

Saint-Saëns, Symphony No. 3, "Organ"
Munich Symphony Orchestra conducted by Alberto Lizzio, with Walter Neumann playing the organ.


----------



## schigolch




----------



## Heliogabo

Pugg said:


> Another wonderful recording by this very talented pianist:tiphat:


It´s a beautiful album in fact.....


----------



## eljr

*Matt Haimovitz

Orbit: Music for Solo Cello (1945-2014) *

CD III


----------



## wandelweisering

(pic by Richard Craig)

Jürg Frey - Grizzana and other pieces 2009-2014 (Another Timbre double CD)
Ensemble Grizzana - Jürg Frey (clarinet), Mira Benjamin (violin), Richard Craig (flute), Emma Richards (viola), Philip Thomas (piano), Seth Woods (cello) and Ryoko Akama (electronics)

How come there isn't more hype on this album?...

Sounds like Frey's finest hour (he keeps getting better and better) and it is really something I can recommend to people who are not familiar already with Frey or with the Wandelweiser group.


----------



## Pugg

​*Rachmaninov / Tchaikovsky* ; piano concertos 3-1
_Nikolai Tokarev_


----------



## deprofundis

Im lisening to Gesualdo cd3 book 3 one of my favorite madrigals among thee 7 madrigals, i preffer the madrigal to the motet by the way.Book 3 is magnifique not his boldest one but a very good one, i keep on lisening to this one.The rich chromatism of the voices make this madrigal stand out, buying the Gesualdo box-set of madrigal was the best thing i ever did.Here the ideal setting for lisening to Gesualdo the sun is rising it's the morning before you go to work you want to relaxe.After this i might lisen to some hermann the cripples he is not has interresting has Gesualdo or entertaining or musical for the mather of facts, but this record i have is decent let's give a chance to the runner, his music standard but the singers on the cd i have are fine. this is what im currently lisening, i dont have new reocrd to document yet, im waiting for my imports.


----------



## Polyphemus

I watched this on BBC, a wonderful reading.

To be disgracefully sexist I must confess that she is indeed 'easy on the eye'

Beautiful music from a beautiful lady.


----------



## Pugg

​ *Puccini; Leontyne Price.
*
Giacomo Puccini - La Boheme:
1. Act I: Si, Mi Chiamano Mimi
2. Act III: Addio. Donde Lieta Usci (Mimi's Addio)
3. Act II: Quando Me'n vo' (Musetta's Waltz)
Giacomo Puccini - Edgar:
4. Act III: Addio, Mio Dolce Amor
Giacomo Puccini - La Rondine:
5. Act I: Ore Dolci E Divine
Giacomo Puccini - Tosca:
6. Act II: Vissi D'arte
Giacomo Puccini - Manon Lescaut:
7. Act II: In Quelle Trine Morbide
8. Act IV: Sola, Perduta, Abbandonata
Giacomo Puccini - Le Vill:
9. Act I: Se Come Voi Piccina Io Fossi
Giacomo Puccini - Madama Butterfly:
10. Act II: Piangi? Perche?; Un Bel Di
Giacomo Puccini - La Fanciulla Del West:
11. Act I: L'amore E Un'altra Cosa; Laggiu Nel Soledad


----------



## johnnysc

Dvorak: Symphony No.3 (In E-Flat Major. Op.10)

Vaclav Neumann and Czech Philharmonic Orchestra


----------



## Vasks

_Well, I'm back and today's listening was_

*S. Arnold - Overture in G, Op. 8, No. 5 (Mallon/Naxos)
J.C. Bach - Harpsichord Concerto in A (Dreyfus/Denon)
F.J. Haydn - Symphony #82 (Salonen/Sony)*


----------



## MrTortoise

Johann Sebastian Bach

Cantatas BWV 56, 82, and 158

The Bach Ensemble
Joshua Rifkin, cond.


----------



## bejart

Gottfried Heinrich Stölzel (1690-1749): Trumpet Concerto in D Major

Sir Neville Mariner conducting the Academy-of-St.Martin-in-the-Fields: Maurice Andre, trumpet


----------



## Pugg

​*Schubert; Impromtus*
_Murray Perahia _


----------



## Alfacharger

MrTortoise said:


> Arthur Honneger
> 
> Symphony No. 3 'Liturgique'
> Symphony No. 4 'Deliciae Basiliensis'
> Pacific 231
> Rugby
> 
> Bavarian Radio Symphony Orchestra
> Charles Dutoit, cond.


I've been listening to the same recording this weekend on a different label.


----------



## Pugg

Alfacharger said:


> I've been listening to the same recording this weekend on a different label.


Same recording, only other package


----------



## brotagonist

Starting the morning where I finished last night, but with a different performance:

Nielsen Clarinet Concerto [1,2] (Rosengren, Salonen/Swedish RSO)

Since that was so grand, I will try this one, too:

Nielsen Violin Concerto (Gitlis, Constant, ORF)


----------



## Pugg

​*Borodin/ Glinka/Mussorgsky/ Tchaikovsky.*
_Sir Georg Solti._


----------



## starthrower

Great disc I just picked up. Four concertos featured on this CD.










http://www.naxos.com/catalogue/item.asp?item_code=8.557290


----------



## EDaddy

http://postimage.org/

Beethoven: Variations in C on a Waltz

First time hearing these compositions.


----------



## Mahlerian

Carter: Clarinet Concerto; Symphonia: sum fluxae pretium spei
Michael Collins, London Sinfonietta; BBC Symphony Orchestra, both cond. Knussen


----------



## Selby

finishing:

Manuel de Falla (1876-1946)
El Retablo de Maese Pedro (1919-23) 
Jean-François Heisser, Orchestre Poitou-Charentes, Chantal Perraud, Jérôme Corréas, Eric Huchet

Excruciatingly charming, such a wonderful operetta. In Falla fashion, great use of the harpsichord.


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## DaveS

Violin Concerto (Yehudi Menuhin, soloist) rec 1965 New Philharmonia Orch.
Cello Concerto (Paul Tortelier, soloist) rec 1972 LPO


----------



## elgar's ghost

Needed music of a more soothing ilk today - this is stunningly beautiful:


----------



## Blancrocher

Vivaldi: Cello Sonatas (Bylsma)


----------



## bejart

Mozart: String Quintet in E Flat, KV 614

Melos Quartet with Piero Farulli on 2nd viola: Wilhelm Melcher and Gerhard Voss, violins -- Hermann Voss, viola -- Peter Buck, cello


----------



## omega

*Strauss*
_Eine Alpensymphonie_
Christian Thielemann | Wiener Philharmoniker








_Vier letzte Lieder_
Jessye Norman | Kurt Masur | Gewandhausorchester Leipzig








_Ein Heldenleben_
Christian Thielemann | Wiener Philharmoniker








I had not listened to Strauss for a long time... which was a great mistake!


----------



## Vaneyes

*Delius*: Chamber Works, w. LSO Soloists/Margalit (rec.1994).


----------



## Musicophile

Mozart: Die Zauberflöte - Abbado


----------



## millionrainbows

*Dvorak (pronounced Duh-vore-ack): Symphonies 4, 5 & 6. LSO, Istvan Kertesz (Decca 6-CD). *I like this set, recorded in the mid-1960s, analog, and remastered. There's probably better orchestras than the LSO, and better conductors, but this is good.

It's interesting that Dvorak started out as a darling of Brahms, then veered away into more Romantic Wagnerian/Lisztian territory with his later tone poems (now available as a set: Harnoncourt). It's a good lesson in what makes Brahms so Brahmsian, to look at the contrasts: the tone poems change rapidly in tempo, texture, mood, are more adventurous harmonically, because they are supposedly "depicting" some sort of story line, which is a no-no in the Brahms camp.

I say, poppycock! It doesn't matter what the story is, or if you know it; what's important is the "dramatic gesture" of the music. That's what made cartoon music interesting, too; Carl Stallings' music changed abruptly every five seconds, and for a kid hopped-up on Kool-Aid with a short attention span, it was perfect...and it still is!

I think Dvorak is a great choice as a replacement for Brahms, in fact; if you need that post-Beethovenian adventurousness, and wish to explore more moods, more areas, then this is the stuff.

~


----------



## millionrainbows

Alfacharger said:


> I've been listening to the same recording this weekend on a different label.


How would you compare the two? Is the Erato "lighter"? ~


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1998/9. R.I.P. Claudio. :angel:


----------



## Selby

Hèctor Parra (1976)
Hypermusic Prologue: A projective opera in seven planes (2008-09)
Clement Power cond. Ensemble intercontemporain
Charlotte Ellett, James Bobby, ICRCAM-Centre Pompidou

Specralist contemporary opera. The second disc has a great interview with Parra and a physicist.


----------



## Guest

I picked up a sealed copy of this LP yesterday--wonderfully virtuosic playing and typically warm, rich London analog sound.


----------



## Mahlerian

Sibelius: Symphony No. 2 in D, Symphony No. 3 in C
Bournemouth Symphony Orchestra, cond. Berglund


----------



## SimonNZ

Johann Adolph Hasse's Mass in G minor - Ludwig Guttler, cond.


----------



## Alfacharger

millionrainbows said:


> How would you compare the two? Is the Erato "lighter"? ~


I have no idea. I never heard the Apex pressing.


----------



## KenOC

Swiss composer Frank Martin's Violin Concerto from 1950-51, Baiba Skride. Little known but a fine and surprisingly powerful work.


----------



## millionrainbows

John Harbison: Duo for Flute and Piano; Aaron Copland: Duo for Flute and Piano; and others. Great flute playing, great choice of music. She studied with Severino Gazzeloni, too, if that means anything to you Eric Dolphy fans out there.


----------



## bejart

Mendelssohn: String Symphony No.9 in C Major

Lev Markiz conducting the Nieuw Sinfonietta Amsterdam


----------



## Vronsky

*Helmut Lachenmann -- Reigen seliger Geister (2nd String Quartet)*

Helmut Lachenmann, Arditti String Quartet -- Reigen seliger Geister (2nd String Quartet)

via YouTube:


----------



## Selby

Philip Glass (1937)

The Witches of Venice (2006)

First listen.


----------



## KirbyH

Badinerie said:


> Listening to this Glorious Schumann 3rd LP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Going to follow up with the Bohm Diggity....Beethover No 6!


Henceforth I shall refer to Karl Bohm as the Bohm Diggity and nothing else.


----------



## johnnysc

Listening online.....

Dvorak Symphony No. 4 - José Serebrier (conductor) and Bournemouth Symphony Orchestra


----------



## EDaddy

http://postimage.org/

Mahler Symphony (excuse me, SymphonIE) No. 4 :lol:
The Cleveland orchestra; Pierre Boulez, cond.

Quite possibly Mahler's most accessible symphony. Certainly his most pastoral.
Really partial to this version.

Is it me or, in the Ruhevoll (Poco adagio), does Mahler tip his hat a bit to Beethoven and the exquisite second movement of his 6th? Either way, this is one _gorgeous_ movement.


----------



## Guest

Listening to disc 1, which was recorded in his living room in 1957. Not exactly audio nirvana, but the playing silences any sonic limitations.


----------



## Selby

Manuel de Falla (1876-1946)

7 Canciones populares (1914)
arr. for guitar and soprano
Manuel Barrueco, Ann Monoyios

A lovely arrangement although the recording sounds a little thin.


----------



## bejart

Haydn: String Quartet No.3 in D Major, Op.1, No.3

Aeolian String Quartet: Emanuel Hurwitz and Raymond Keenlyside, violins -- Margaret Major, viola -- Derek Simpson, cello


----------



## brotagonist

Another thread had me thinking of Mendelssohn, namely that I only know the Symphonies, three concerti and Songs Without Words, but no chamber music (I have been interested), so, le voilà!

Mendelssohn String Quartet 2 (Shanghai Quartet)


----------



## KenOC

Try his String Octet, an absolute masterpiece from his 16th year. The whole work is fantastic, and the fugal finale will blow your socks off.


----------



## tortkis

pmsummer said:


> EARLY AMERICAN CHORAL MUSIC, VOL. 1
> _Anthems and Fuging Tunes_
> *William Billings*
> His Majestie's Clerkes
> Paul Hillier - director
> 
> Harmonia Mundi


This is a very good recording. I've been interested in Billings's music. It's energetic and powerful. Now listening to Vol. 2, including other composers' works. They feel more polished compared with Billings.

_"[...] I don't think myself confin'd to any Rules for composition, laid down by any that went before me, neither should I think (were I to pretend to lay down Rules) that any one (sic) who came after me were any ways obligated to adhere to them, any further than they should think proper; so in fact, I think it best for every Composer to be his own Carver."_ - Billings

Early American Choral Music, Volume 2 ~ Anglo-American Psalmody from 1550 to 1800
His Majestie's Clerkes / Paul Hillier (harmonia mundi)








John Dowland (1563 - 1626)
John Farmer (c. 1570 - c. 1601)
William Knapp (1698 - 1768)
William Tans'ur (1706 - 1783)
William Parsons (1745/6-1817)
William Billings (1746 - 1800)
Justin Morgan (1747 - 1798)
Abraham Wood (1752 - 1804)
Elisha West (1756 - 1832)
Oliver Holden (1765 - 1844)
Daniel Read (1757 - 1836)
Amariah Hall (1758 - 1827)
Timothy Swan (1758 - 1842)
Benjamin West (fl. 1760)
Nehemiah Shumway (1761 - 1843)
Stephen Jenks (1772 - 1856)
Anonymous


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1971 - 1978, 1985.


----------



## brotagonist

Now, I'm listening to the first and, next, the second:

Mendelssohn Piano Trio 1 (Kissin, Bell, Maisky) [first impression: ]
Mendelssohn Piano Trio 2 (Klavier Trio Amsterdam)

Why not!? I'll hear this, too:

Mendelssohn Octet (I Musici)


----------



## Tedski

Just got this set in the mail today:

Beethoven Complete Violin Sonatas
Augustin Dumay, violin
Maria Joao Pires, piano

Now listenning to Nr 9, "Kreutzer"


----------



## Selby

4 hours of Messiaen:










Simultaneously ripping 14-discs of Wagner (Der Ring) onto my computer. 

I dare say I listen to more opera than I do piano these days. Although, we all know that the piano is the opera of solo instruments.


----------



## EDaddy

Selby said:


> 4 hours of Messiaen:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Simultaneously ripping 14-discs of Wagner (Der Ring) onto my computer.
> 
> I dare say I listen to more opera than I do piano these days. Although, we all know that the piano is the opera of solo instruments.


Just curious: How does one rip 14 discs simultaneously?


----------



## bejart

Mozart: Fantasy in C Minor, KV 475

Walter Klien, piano


----------



## Pugg

​*Mozart; piano concertos 18 &19*
_Daniel Barenboim_.


----------



## Pugg

EDaddy said:


> http://postimage.org/
> 
> Beethoven: Variations in C on a Waltz
> 
> First time hearing these compositions.


I received mine on Saturday :tiphat:


----------



## Selby

EDaddy said:


> Just curious: How does one rip 14 discs simultaneously?


Sorry, poor grammar on my part. I am watching the Messsiaen and ripping the Wagner simultaneously.


----------



## brotagonist

That was a lot of Mendelssohn: perhaps my attention is lapsing during the Octet, but those two Piano Trios were something! :kiss:

Now, I will get back to my new album!  It arrived Friday, but I have held off until today, so as not to short some other things I was listening to.









Mahler Des Knaben Winderhorn
Christiane Iven, Hanno Müller-Brachmann, Michael Gielen/SWR SO

I have the Thomas Hampson disc with Mahler's original piano music already, so I was rather hesitant about spending a fair bit on this one. I don't regret having the Hampson, since I wanted Mahler's own piano music, just for the sake of completion  While I enjoy it enough, I felt a lack of something and I knew the orchestra was exactly what I was missing. Boy, did I hit head on with this one! :tiphat:

This feels more like a Song Symphony than a collection of songs. Partway through, there is even the original movement from Mahler's First Symphony, Blumine, to set the impression. The voices of Iven and Müller-Brachmann are superb! This is like the discovery of a hitherto unknown masterpiece by Mahler  I have never heard the songs like this. And the notes explain each and every one (and include the texts in German and in English). These are truly great songs and not just silly old folk tales. Some are sung by the soprano, some by the baritone and an equal number as duets. The orchestra is nuanced and delicate, but has strength, too, without overpowering the singers. The album is very well planned in every detail.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Beethoven: Spring & Kreutzer Sonatas
*
_Ashkenazy/Perlman_


----------



## Becca

Wagner - _Parsifal_ - prelude and orchestral pieces arranged into a suite by Claudio Abbado
Berlin Philharmonic / Claudio Abbado / Swedish Radio Choir

I found this completely by accident having no idea that anyone had done such a thing! I have to say that it works surprisingly well.


----------



## SimonNZ

Xenakis' La Légende D'Eer - Electronic Studio Westdeutscher Rundfunk Köln


----------



## Pugg

​
*George Gershwin - Porgy And Bess *(1998 Remastered)


----------



## Pugg

​*Rossini; Armida*.
_Renée Fleming_ in glorious form.:tiphat:


----------



## ArtMusic

Complete viola da gamba music by the great Baroque master, Telemann. 5 CDs

[1] = sonatas for violin and bass viol
[2] = for flute and bass viol
[3] = for oboe and treble viol, recorder also
[4] = concertos and overtures for viola da gamba
[5] = concertos

With basso continuo. You simply cannot go wrong with High Baroque music.


----------



## Dr Johnson

Symphony No. 2


----------



## SimonNZ

Hartmann's Symphony No.6 - Christoph Poppen, cond.


----------



## gHeadphone

Mozarts Magic Flute with Klemperer - Magic indeed


----------



## Pugg

​
*Gershwin*: American in Paris & Copland Appalachian spring/ *Copland*: Lincoln Portrait / *Kraft*: Contextures

MEHTA / LAPO (1976)


----------



## Jeff W

*In which Jeff has a cold*

Good morning TC from bright and sunny Albany! Not able to enjoy it too much with this cold though... I'll make this one quick so I can get to bed.









Late listening for the Saturday Symphonies thread, Bantock's Hebridean Symphony along with the Old English Suite and the Russian Scenes. Adrian Leaper conducted the Czecho-Slovak State Philharmonic Orchestra.









Johannes Brahms Violin Concerto and Concerto for Violin and Cello. Isaac Stern (violin), Leonard Rose (cello) with Eugene Ormandy conducting the Philadelphia Orchestra. Love the Ormandy sound every time I hear it.









Robert Schumann's Symphony No. 4 (original 1841 version) and Symphony No. 2. John Eliot Gardiner conducting the Orchestre Révolutionaire et Romantique.









Franz Schubert's Symphony No. 8 and No. 6. Jos van Immerseel conducting Anima Eterna.









The Beethoven and Mendelssohn Violin Concertos. Monica Huggett (violin) with Sir Charles Mackerras conducting the Orchestra of the Age of Enlightenment.


----------



## haydnfan

Mahlerian said:


> Sibelius: Symphony No. 2 in D, Symphony No. 3 in C
> Bournemouth Symphony Orchestra, cond. Berglund


Are you kidding me? I just listened to the fourth symphony from the same set last night!!


----------



## bejart

JS Bach: Prelude and Fugue in G Sharp Minor, BWV 863

Jeno Jando, piano


----------



## Pugg

​
_Ian Bostridge sings Handel._


----------



## Vasks

_Danish Dabblings_

*J.P.E. Hartmann - Overture to "Hakon Jarl" (Dausgaard/dacapo)
Nielsen - String Quartet in F, Op.44 (Oslo Qrt/Naxos)
Borresen - Nordic Folk Tunes (Schmidt/cpo)*


----------



## Pugg

​*Haydn*: The Seven last words..
B.P. ; _Riccardo Muti _


----------



## Guest

Haas
Limited Approximations 
Pi-Hsien Chen

from Donaueschinger Musiktage 2010


----------



## Tedski

Tedski said:


> Just got this set in the mail today:
> 
> Beethoven Complete Violin Sonatas
> Augustin Dumay, violin
> Maria Joao Pires, piano
> 
> Now listenning to Nr 9, "Kreutzer"


Continuing from last night:

#s 8 in G Major, Op 30 Nr 3, and 
# 5 in F Major, Op 24 "Spring"


----------



## johnnysc

Dvorak - Complete Symphonic Poems


----------



## Pugg

​*Puccini: Le Villi.*
_Scotto/ Domingo/ Nucci/ Gobbi _


----------



## Dr Johnson

Clarinet Sonata.


----------



## contra7

Verdi: La Traviata


----------



## Orfeo

*Richard Wagner*
Der Ring des Nibelungen part I "Das Rheingold" (in 4 scenes).
-John Tomlinson, Bodo Brinkmann, Graham Clark, Linda Finnie, et al.
-The Bayreuth Festival Orchestra/Daniel Barenboim.

*Francis Poulenc*
Lyric Tragedy "La Voix Humaine" (The Human Voice) in one act.
-Francoise Pollet, soprano.
-Le Orchestre National de Lille/Jean-Claude Casadesus.
->And I'm only getting into Poulenc's operas by now why???? Anyway..............

*Anton Bruckner*
Symphony no. III in D Minor (original 1873 version).
-The Hamburg Philharmonic/Simone Young.


----------



## EDaddy

http://postimage.org/

Bach (CPE): Flute Quartets, Fantasy In C
Bach (CPE): Flute Quartet In A Minor, WQ 93 - 2. Largo E Sostenuto
Christopher Hogwood: Academy Of Ancient Music


----------



## D Smith

Khatia Buniatishvili: Chopin. Waltz Op. 64/2; Sonata No. 2 Ballade No. 4; Piano Concerto No. 2; Mazurka Op. 18. Really one of the best overall discs I've heard in a long time and very intelligently arranged in terms of pieces. Buniatishvili has energy, lyricism and interpretation to spare. The recording of the 2nd Piano Concerto with Paavo Jarvi may be the best I've heard. And the sound of the actual piano is outstandingly recorded. Highly recommended.


----------



## johnnysc

Mahler - Symphonie No. 1


----------



## millionrainbows

Ildebrando Pizzetti (1880-1968): Complete Piano Works (2-CD Brilliant); Giancarlo Simonacci, piano. Pizzetti was part of the Italian music scene at the turn of the 19th century, a member of the 'Generaqtion of the 80s' which included Respighi, Malipiero, and Alfredo Casella ( I never heard of him or Pizzetti).

Whereas Malipiero and Respighi looked to the future, Pizzetti echoes the past. Most of this piano music is slow, dreamy, and introspective. I had a good opinion of pianist Simonacci from his superb recordings of John Cage, also on Brilliant. I bought this hoping that perhaps Pizzetti was a late serialist I had somehow overlooked, but no such luck. This is good late night music, if you don't want to wake up the wife and cat. Nondescript and pleasant.

~
_
_


----------



## Guest

This SACD version of an old favorite arrived today. Apparently, the DSD master is a direct copy of the analog master, so this disc is as close to the master as possible. In any event, it sounds far better than the RBCD or LP: more spacious, detailed, and no hint of digital sterility (as on the CD), and it's a single disc, as opposed to 4 sides of an LP or the 2-disc CD--now I can hear it unbroken. Of course, the BPO plays brilliantly.


----------



## Morimur

*Pandit Pran Nath - (1972) (2006) The Raga Cycle, Palace Theatre...*

_Pandit Pran Nath - (1972) (2006) The Raga Cycle, Palace Theatre, Paris 1972; Ragas Shudh Sarang and Kut Todi_


----------



## Guest

Penderecki
Symphony no 3
Nprso (Katowice), Wit.

Cracking, dark, brooding.


----------



## Mahlerian

Stravinsky: Oedipus Rex
George Shirley, Shirley Verrett, Washington DC Opera Chorus and Orchestra, cond. Stravinsky


----------



## Selby

Happy Monday!
Today's program is Music from 1983.

1.
Olivier Messiaen (1908-1992)
Saint François d'Assise (1975-83) opera in 3 acts
Ingo Metzmacher, Pierre Audi, The Hague Philharmonic Chorus of De Nederlands Opera, more

I took on this new-ish production in its entirety last night. Great quality, great performances, great atmosphere, just great. It is so musical - I find that Saint François, unlike many opera, works as a purely musical experience, does not necessitate the drama; probably due to its slow and meditative nature.









2.
Per Nørgård (1932)
Achilles and the Tortoise (1983) for solo piano
Rolf Hind

This starts with a wonderful frantic rhythmic pulse slowly slowing down to a cluster of thoughts. When I first heard this piece, from the Per Salo recording paired with the second sonata, I was transfixed; I listened to it 3 times straight.









3.
Tristan Murail (1947)
Désintégrations (1982-83) for magnetic tape & 17 instruments
Yves Prin, Ensemble de l'Itinéraire

Wandering. Otherworldly. At times approaching tacky. There is a moment around 7 min when you feel like the stars are talking to you; it is fantastically beautiful. From there you meander in space for a while. Then a computer started talking to me and I got annoyed again. I want to adore Murail. For a lot of reasons - he's prolific, he comes so close to greatness on so many of his projects, but, unfortunately, he will likely remain a few spots behind Grisey for my esteem (like it matters to him).









4.
György Ligeti (1923-2006)
Maygar Etüdök (1983) for 16 voices
Terry Edwards, London Sinfonietta Voices

These are tiny little choral mysteries. The longest of the 3 runs 2:20. They are just bewildering and silly and creepy and bizarre and wonderful. My son HATED them - he was very passionate about said hatred.









5.
Iannis Xenakis (1922-2001)
Lichens (1983)
Arturo Tamayo, Orchestre Philharmonique du Luxembourg

"This is horrible and noisy." Proclaimed my charming and, generally, unfiltered 6 year-"and eleven months!"-old son. This moved into a sing-song, "Horrible and noisy. Horrible. Noisy. Horrible and noisy. Horrible. Noisy." For me, it is definitely is not among Xenakis' best - it is definitely his voice, it is amazing and angular and powerful, but it feels a little bit like a re-tread.

6.
Iannis Xenakis (1922-2001)
Shaar (1983)
Arturo Tamayo, Orchestre Philharmonique du Luxembourg

Words will fail. Along with Synaphaï (1969) this is (currently) my favorite of Xenakis' orchestral works. It is simply epic. It is the rise and fall of world domination.


----------



## Selby

Music from 1983, concluded

7.
Karlheinz Stockhausen (1928-2007)
Klavierstück XII (1979/83)
Ellen Corver

My son reports that he likes this better than the Xenakis. I even caught him mimicking Corver's vocals - "tack a tacka huuumph aaaa!" Stockhausen's LICHT era piano pieces are powerful mini-dramas. Stockie even gets a little jazzy in places (~8 min. mark). I spent a fortune ordering this 3-disc set but have never regretted it.









8.
Alan Hovhaness (1911-2000)
Spirit of Trees, Op. 374 (1983) sonata for harp and guitar
Yolanda Kondonassis, David Leisner

One of my favorite chamber duos, period. Lovely, exotic; I daresay erotic, even. I can't hear it too many times. The harp and guitar are natural mates. Hovhaness moved from the east coast to the Pacific Northwest in the early '70's stating the natural habitat as inspiration. His music is very evocative of the Pacific Northwest, often specifically, like the Mt. St. Helen's Symphony or whale song concerto, and sometimes it is just in a feeling, like here, within the spirit of the trees. This piece is a part of my musical soul.









9.
Karlheinz Stockhausen (1928-2007)
Oberlippentanz (1983) for trumpet
Markus Stockhausen

Again Stockie is showing off a little of his jazzy side. Finger snap-able. It's hard to write great music for solo instruments. He succeeds here. The trumpet sings this long solemn note around the 9 min mark that is gorgeous.









10.
Iannis Xenakis (1922-2001)
Tetras (1983) for string quartet
The JACK Quartet

A piece that I am very familiar with. I don't feel like I have much to add. Necessary Xenakis.









11.
Morton Feldman (1926-1987)
Crippled Symmetry (1983) for flute, percussion, and piano
The California EAR Unit

I am currently letting this wash over me.









Cheers and happy Monday y'all.


----------



## Vronsky

*Gyorgy Ligeti -- Le Grand Macabre*









Gyorgy Ligeti, Esa-Pekka Salonen (Conductor), Philharmonia Orchestra -- Le Grand Macabre


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

F. J. Haydn - The Creation (Helmut Koch; Regina Werner; Peter Schreier; Theo Adam; Heidi Reiß; Rundfun-Solistenvereinigung Berlin; Rundfunkchor Berlin; Rundfunk-Sinfonie-Orchester Berlin).









This recording of The Creation is rarely mentioned, but is very good, imo. Originally recorded in 1976 on modern instruments. A very different sound than Andreas Spering's Creation on period instruments - almost like I'm listening to two different pieces. The tempi here are often significantly slower - this is definitely a more 'Romantic' approach to this piece, with a more 'serious' tone than Spering's recording. The orchestral sound is thick, masculine, and yet has warmth and grace. The soloists are also very good, I guess I somewhat prefer the soprano (Im) on Spering's record, but Regina Werner is solid overall. Peter Schreier's performance is excellent here and Theo Adam, the bass, has an imposing tone that fits his arias perfectly. The large choirs in this record acquire a very monumental, epic sound. Overall, a very worthy recording of The Creation, in my opinion.


----------



## SimonNZ

Leonardo Vinci's La Partenope - Antonio Florio, cond.


----------



## Manxfeeder

D Smith said:


> Khatia Buniatishvili: Chopin.


Hey, if anyone can get me to start liking Chopin's music, I'm on board. Thanks for the heads-up. I'm listening now.


----------



## Blancrocher

Mahler: Symphonies 1 & 2 (Walter)


----------



## Selby

"Persepolis is neither a theatrical spectacle, nor a ballet, nor a Happening. It is visual symbolism, parallel to and dominated by sound. The sound-the music- must absolutely prevail." -Iannis Xenakis


----------



## Selby

Jean Sibelius (1865-1957)

The fifth followed by the fourth.
Leif Segerstam cond. Helsinki Philharmonic Orchestra on Ondine


----------



## deprofundis

I tired but i can sleep the weather to warm , humidex reach 50degree, it's unbearable, but this is the summer and im well steam like a hot-dog.But let's get serrieous here im doeing a Penderecki revival night, some criticized him has borring modern composer, he not but i do preffer some symphony over another even if people mostly did not liemm his symphony no.7 i still find it entertaining has hell, not ground breaking but the orchestration is perfect i have the naxos whit antoni wit and i love the dynamiics of this work and it's consistency.

:tiphat:

p..s I might lisen to dies irae from him but i never like this work so far, perhaps maybe im in the wright mood


----------



## EDaddy

http://postimage.org/

Sinfonietta for Strings


----------



## brotagonist

Aribert Reiman - Konzert für Klavier und 19 Spieler (1972)

I been wanting to hear something for a while, but I kept forgetting his name and confusing it with Wolfgang Rihm


----------



## Tedski

Listening to this on Spotify.

I don't know why these are such obscure works. There are no recordings by the usual suspects, and neither the Penguin nor the BBC Music guides have listings for Enescu's cello works. Do critics not deem these worthy of their attention?

No matter; I'm quite enjoying them, regardless.

Enescu: Complete Works for Cello and Piano
Valentin Radutiu, cello; Per Rundberg, piano.

2 discs, includes:

Cello Concertos #s 1 and 2
Allegro in F Minor (Sonata movement)
Nocturne et Saltarello


----------



## Tedski

Selby said:


> Jean Sibelius (1865-1957)
> 
> The fifth followed by the fourth.
> Leif Segerstam cond. Helsinki Philharmonic Orchestra on Ondine


I just ordered a "Complete" set, a couple of days ago (Colin Davis/London SO). Looking forward to listening to these.


----------



## bejart

Joseph Martin Kraus (1756-1792): Symphony in C Sharp Minor

Concerto Koln


----------



## EDaddy

Tedski said:


> I just ordered a "Complete" set, a couple of days ago (Colin Davis/London SO). Looking forward to listening to these.


The Colin Davis Complete is my absolute favorite Sibelius. Enjoy!


----------



## EDaddy

http://postimage.org/

This Beethoven 6th 1. Allegro Ma Non Troppo is _too fast!_ and 3. Allegro is even worse!!! :scold:

Did they even have crack back then?! Because if they did Munch was certainly munching on it
on this particular day. Good _grief!_

Loses all the feeling


----------



## Heliogabo

Dr Johnson said:


> Clarinet Sonata.


One of the most beautiful slow movements in this piece. Truly marvelous.


----------



## Tedski

EDaddy said:


> http://postimage.org/
> 
> This Beethoven 6th 1. Allegro Ma Non Troppo and 3. Allegro is _too fast!_ :scold:
> 
> Loses all the feeling


Haven't heard those parts, yet (I'm at the mercy of Spotify shuffle play), but he takes the 5th 3rd too slow for my taste. The andante con moto lacks any moto.


----------



## brotagonist

A première traversal:

Liszt Sonata in b (Zimerman)

I haven't been fair to this at all  I was way too distracted selecting upcoming tracks


----------



## Becca

EDaddy said:


> The Colin Davis Complete is my absolute favorite Sibelius. Enjoy!


Which Davis set? There are 2, one done via RCA, the other, later one, on LSO Live


----------



## brotagonist

Just about to start:

Enescu Symphony 3 (Rozhdestvensky/BBC)

A composer première listen, I believe  and I'm getting away from the computer while it's on


----------



## Tedski

Tedski said:


> Haven't heard those parts, yet (I'm at the mercy of Spotify shuffle play), but he takes the 5th 3rd too slow for my taste. The andante con moto lacks any moto.


The 1st movement, he's actually taking it slower than the marked tempo of quarter note = 120. I clocked him at 115.
I like my Beethoven "up to speed," though I certainly don't begrudge anyone their preference for slower tempi. That's the good thing about the plethora of classical recordings; there are interpretations to suit almost all tastes. :tiphat:


----------



## Pugg

​
*Beethoven* - Violin Concerto In D


----------



## Pugg

Kontrapunctus said:


> This SACD version of an old favorite arrived today. Apparently, the DSD master is a direct copy of the analog master, so this disc is as close to the master as possible. In any event, it sounds far better than the RBCD or LP: more spacious, detailed, and no hint of digital sterility (as on the CD), and it's a single disc, as opposed to 4 sides of an LP or the 2-disc CD--now I can hear it unbroken. Of course, the BPO plays brilliantly.


I say Amen to this.

:tiphat:


----------



## Itullian

Ludwig van Beethoven: Piano Concerto #4 in G Op 58 
Cleveland Orchestra / George Szell 
Leon Fleisher, piano

Sony 37762 
KUSC.ORG


----------



## SimonNZ

Boulez's Rituel - Daniel Barenboim, cond.


----------



## Balthazar

*Gabriel Fauré ~ Nocturnes.* Daniel Grimwood at the piano.

*David Lang ~ Love Fail.* The Anonymous 4 sing these beautiful and original vocal works.

*Felix Mendelssohn ~ Piano Trios.* The classic recording by Ax, Ma, and Perlman.


----------



## brotagonist

I confess that Enescu's Third Symphony didn't evoke the same response that was shared by the many youtube listeners. I want to hear some of his later works some time. The composer did not compose another symphony after this one, yet remained active for another thirty or so years.

Yet another composer première for me tonight! 

Eötvös Windsequenzen (1975/2002)
Klangforum Wien (conducted by the composer)


----------



## brotagonist

The Eötvös is rather playful and intriguing, so much so that I want to hear more... but not tonight, as I have yet another composer première cued to go in about five minutes 

Louis Andriessen Workers Union for any loud-sounding group of instruments (1975)
California EAR Unit

I'm not sure if this is a good choice as an introduction, but why not? I've seen his De Staat appear here now and again-and I was interested enough to notice, but it is too long for me to attempt this late in the evening.


----------



## Green pasture

Mozart: German dances and minuets, with the Vienna Mozart Ensemble conducted by Willi Boskovsky. Utterly delightful!


----------



## Becca

Wagner - Orchestral selections; Strauss - Tone Poems
Philharmonia Orchestra / Otto Klemperer

As anyone who has read many of my posts will realize, I am usually pro-Klemperer and count some of his recordings as amongst the best that I have. Tonight I was listening to a selection of Wagner items and mostly it is terrific stuff although his penchant for slower tempi gets a bit perverse at times, e.g. the act 3 _Meistersinger_ selections. There is one piece, however, that totally stands out ... the act 1 prelude from _Lohengrin_. Now I will agree that any good Wagner conductor can do good things with this piece, and I have heard many, but the combination of Klemperer, the Philharmonia and Walter Legge's recording make this into something special. Here is the Spotify link...














Now onto Strauss' _Metamorphosen_, a work that, strangely, I have never listened to before.

P.S. Also listen to the _Forest Murmurs_ from _Siegried _on that set


----------



## Chipomarc

Tedski said:


> The 1st movement, he's actually taking it slower than the marked tempo of quarter note = 120. I clocked him at 115.
> I like my Beethoven "up to speed," though I certainly don't begrudge anyone their preference for slower tempi. That's the good thing about the plethora of classical recordings; there are interpretations to suit almost all tastes. :tiphat:


Remember that young housekeeper in a Kurt Vonnegut novel who was fired from her job because she informed the home owner in front of all the guests that she was playing the Beethoven record at 45 rpm when it really was a 33 1/3 rpm disc.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Samuel Barber* - Antony And Cleopatra, Op. 40:
1. Give Me Some Music
2. Give Me My Robe
3. Knoxville: Summer Of 1915, Op. 24


----------



## EDaddy

The one he did with the BSO actually. That's my very favorite. 



Becca said:


> Which Davis set? There are 2, one done via RCA, the other, later one, on LSO Live


----------



## brotagonist

Becca, you've never heard Strauss' Metamorphosen?  You did take a long break from classical 

Andriessen's Workers Union is just like the title would lead one to expect: mechanical (serious) and goofy (non-serious). It made me laugh. :lol: I can almost imagine it as a kooky dance work. I will definitely need to hear some of his other works.

But I think it is time for me to sign off, so I will introduce my listening project of the past couple of nights:









Debussy Pelléas et Mélisande
Jordan/Monte-Carlo

I have gotten into the second disc tonight, having worked on this for the past few evenings  I find this a challenging work by Debussy. No doubt, I really should read the libretto one of these days. I've just been too bequem. Still, I'm trying to just take it in as music, but the music is ethereal and spare, so there is not so much to go on to give me a foothold, where I can say, "Hey, I remember that part from last night!" I do understand parts, so that helps me get my bearings, so I just need to persevere.


----------



## Mahlerian

Carter: Clarinet Concerto; Symphonia
Michael Collins, London Sinfonietta; BBC Symphony Orchestra, cond. Knussen









It strikes me now how American this music is, even though I can't describe exactly why. Probably the influence of his teacher, Nadia Boulanger, seeped through.

Mozart: Variations K455, K500, K573, K613
Ingrid Haebler


----------



## Pugg

Mahlerian said:


> Carter: Clarinet Concerto; Symphonia
> Michael Collins, London Sinfonietta; BBC Symphony Orchestra, cond. Knussen
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It strikes me now how American this music is, even though I can't describe exactly why. Probably the influence of his teacher, Nadia Boulanger, seeped through.
> 
> Mozart: Variations K455, K500, K573, K613
> Ingrid Haebler


I am always surprised by you (and a few others) at there wide range of music choice .
It is a compliment, well meant:tiphat:


----------



## tortkis

Salvatore Sciarrino: Cantare con silenzio / Berceuse / Libro notturno delle voci (Stradivarius)









Tokyo Philharmonic Orchestra, Neue Vocalsolisten, Mario Caroli (flute), Marco Angius (conductor)

Cantare con silenzio (1999), per flauto, 6 voci, percussioni e live electronics
Berceuse (1969), per grande orchestra
Libro notturno delle voci (2009), fer flauto e orchestra


----------



## Pugg

​
*Beethoven/ Mendelssohn*; violin concertos
_Joshua Bell _


----------



## Guest

Manoury
Strigendo.

Arditti Quartet.


----------



## SimonNZ

Gubaidulina's String Quartet No.3 - Danish Quartet










Gubaidulina's Concerto For Bassoon and Low Strings

Valeri Popov, bassoon, Pyotr Meshchaninov, cond.


----------



## Pugg

​*The art of the Prima Donna.*
*Dame Joan Sutherland 
*


----------



## jim prideaux

have not posted for a while due to holidays etc but last night I was at the Proms-Osmo Vanska and the BBC S.O. for performances of Sibelius 5th,6th and 7th symphonies.....attending again on Thursday for a concert including Nielsen and Brahms.


----------



## SimonNZ

Takemitsu's Spirit Garden - Marin Alsop, cond.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Brahms 1 *(Haitink) / Cello Sonata 1 (Harrell)
_Vladimir Ashkenazy_


----------



## SimonNZ

Mendelssohn's String Quartet No.4 - Emerson Quartet


----------



## Dr Johnson

Requiem.


----------



## Jeff W

*In which Jeff cannot come up with a title*

Good morning TC from bright and sunny Albany! Today is going to be a scorcher. Decided on a hodgepodge of music to get through the night while still getting over this cold...









First was the Opus 59 'Rasumovsky' String Quartets by Beethoven with the Alban Berg Quartet playing. The only thing that drives me nuts about this set is that some tracks contain more than one movement! I hate when movements don't get their own tracks!









Next were String Quartets by Mozart. The Hagen Quartett played the 'Hoffmeister' Quartet (No. 20\K. 499) and the three 'Prussian' Quartets (Nos. 21, 22 & 23\K. 575, 589 & 590).









Some new to me music, the Violin Concertos No. 1, 3 & 4 (No. 2 is lost forever to the sands of time...) by Joseph Haydn. Sonig Tchakerian played solo violin and conducted the Orchestra di Padova e del Veneto. Not concertos that stand out like those by Mozart, Beethoven, et. al. but still enjoyable to listen to even if concerto writing doesn't seem to be Haydn's strong point.









Lastly, the Bach Violin Concertos and Double Violin Concerto along with a slew of reconstructed concertos based off the keyboard concertos by J. S. Bach. Elizabeth Wallfisch played the solo violin and conducted the Orchestra of the Age of Enlightenment.

Now, time to go and click the 'Like' button on all the posts I've missed while being sick...


----------



## Vesteralen

Just is........................................


----------



## Morimur

brotagonist said:


> Aribert Reiman - Konzert für Klavier und 19 Spieler (1972)
> 
> I been wanting to hear something for a while, but I kept forgetting his name and confusing it with Wolfgang Rihm


I guess I can see why you'd confuse the names, but their music couldn't be any more different. Reimann is more of an opera composer . . . which leads me to wonder why he isn't more popular on TC-especially among Wagnerians? His work is certainly infused with the former's mythical grandeur and you couldn't mistake his music for anything other than _German_. Anyway, like many other great composers, Reimann is greatly underappreciated-why does Rihm get so much attention? Sure, he's a prolific composer but his output quite uneven.


----------



## bejart

Francesco Mancini (1672-1737): Flute Sonata No.4 in A Minor

Claudio Ferrarini, flute -- Luigi Fontana, harpsichord


----------



## haydnfan

Schoenberg's 3rd string quartet.


----------



## Vasks

*Janacek - Overture to "Sarka" (Mackerras/Supraphon)
Hindemith - Kleine Kammermusik (Syrinx Qnt/MDG)
Wolpe - Toccata (P. Serkin/Koch)
Guarnieri - Symphony #2 (Neschling/BIS)*


----------



## MrTortoise

Alfred Schnittke

Canon for Solo Violin and Strings
Sonata No. 1 for Violin and Chamber Orchestra
Congratulatory Rondo for Violin and Piano
Quintet for Piano, 2 Violins, Viola, and Violincello

Mark Lubotsky, violin
Irina Schnittke, piano
Ulrike Bauer-Wirth, harpsichord (Sonata No. 1 for Violin and Chamber Orchestra)
Tamaz Batiashvili, violin (Quintet for Piano, 2 Violins, Viola, and Violincello)
Grazyna Filipajtis-Lubotsky, viola (Quintet for Piano, 2 Violins, Viola, and Violincello)
Karl-Bernhard von Strumpff, Violincello (Quintet for Piano, 2 Violins, Viola, and Violincello)
Orchester-Akademie Hamburg
Elmar Lampson, cond.


----------



## Pugg

​*Spohr*; violin concertos
_Ulf Hoelscher _


----------



## Morimur

*Ghazal - (2003) The Rain*


----------



## EDaddy

Tedski said:


> Haven't heard those parts, yet (I'm at the mercy of Spotify shuffle play), but he takes the 5th 3rd too slow for my taste. The andante con moto lacks any moto.


Haven't heard this 5th yet but it's on deck. I'd be curious to see if you agree with me about his first and third movements on this 6th being too fast. The third is_ ridiculously fast_. And I usually like Munch. I can't imagine anyone actually wanting to hear it at this clip; it seems so utterly against the grain of the piece and needlessly clutters all the wonderful spaces between the notes.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Wagner and R. Strauss side-by-side again last night and today.

R. Strauss - discs 6 & 7 of Kempe boxed set (Salome - Dance of the Seven Veils/La Bourgeois gentilhomme - Suite/Schlagobers/Josephslegende - Symphonic fragment/Metamorphosen/Eine Alpeninfonie):










Wagner - Siegfried:


----------



## johnnysc

Dvorak - Stabat Mater


----------



## padraic

Mahler: Symphony No. 10
James Levine, Philadelphia Orchestra


----------



## brotagonist

Morimur said:


> I guess I can see why you'd confuse the names, but their music couldn't be any more different. Reimann is more of an opera composer . . . like many other great composers, Reimann is greatly underappreciated-why does Rihm get so much attention? Sure, he's a prolific composer but his output quite uneven.


While I was trying to locate something (instrumental) by Reimann to put on, I noticed it's scarcity (mostly earlier works) and the plethora of operatic works. I guess I should give one of the operas a try some night: many sound intriguing.

Does Rihm get "so much attention"? I got the one on C20 (black cardboard cover), but I noticed that there was not much else available (except a smattering of costly smaller label releases). I cannot really comment on your assessment of his output, since the only other work I ever heard is Tutuguri. It seemed kind of uneven to me :lol: the long first part held my interest, for the most part, while the shorter second part seemed out of place  I really do need to give some other things a try one of these days


----------



## brotagonist

Mahlerian said:


> Carter: Clarinet Concerto; Symphonia
> Michael Collins, London Sinfonietta; BBC Symphony Orchestra, cond. Knussen
> 
> It strikes me now how American this music is, even though I can't describe exactly why. Probably the influence of his teacher, Nadia Boulanger, seeped through.


The thing I always loved about the Carter pieces I know (about 6 discs worth) is that they don't sound American :lol: What is "sounding American" anyway? Perhaps I am equating it more with populism and minimalism?  I admit that I cannot really define what I mean when I say that  Was NB American?


----------



## Pugg

​*Mahler; symphony 8*
_Sir George Solti _


----------



## Tedski

EDaddy said:


> Haven't heard this 5th yet but it's on deck. I'd be curious to see if you agree with me about his first and third movements on this 6th being too fast. The third is_ ridiculously fast_. And I usually like Munch. I can't imagine anyone actually wanting to hear it at this clip; it seems so utterly against the grain of the piece and needlessly clutters all the wonderful spaces between the notes.


He takes those movements only marginally faster than I would like, but not so fast as to bother me. I like my Beethoven "up to speed," as it were, and Munch is already taking them slightly slower than the metronome markimgs in the score.

I am much more tolerant of faster tempos than of slower ones, which, to me, suck the forward motion out of the music. As an aside, I feel the same way when listening to an audiobook. The readers who take a slow cadence, with long gaps between sentences, drive me nuts.


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1995, 1988 - 1992, 2004.


----------



## Mahlerian

brotagonist said:


> The thing I always loved about the Carter pieces I know (about 6 discs worth) is that they don't sound American :lol: What is "sounding American" anyway? Perhaps I am equating it more with populism and minimalism?  I admit that I cannot really define what I mean when I say that  Was NB American?


Boulanger was a French teacher smitten with the music of Stravinsky who nevertheless ended up teaching many of the famous American composers, including Copland, Glass, Schuman, and yes, even Carter (whose works before the 50s actually sound something like a denser Copland populist phase).

I include composers outside of the American mainstream of the 30s and 40s as sounding American, such as Ives or Babbitt or Sessions. They all brought their own version of American sensibilities to bear on their work.


----------



## Orfeo

*Richard Wagner*
Der Ring des Nibelungen part II "Die Walkure" (in three acts).
-John Tomlinson, Poul Elming, Birgitta Svenden, Matthias Holle, Nadine Secunde, et al.
-The Bayreuth Festival Orchestra/Daniel Barenboim.

*Francis Poulenc*
Opera-Bouffe "Les Mamelles de Tiresias" (The Breasts of Tiresias) in two acts & prologue.
Cantata for Baritone & Instruments "The Masked Ball"(*).
-Barbara Bonney, Jean-Paul Fouchecourt, Wolfgang Holzmair(*), Jean-Phillippe Lafont, et al.
-The Saito Kinen Orchestra & the Tokyo Opera Singers/Seiji Ozawa.

*Zygmunt Stojowski*
Piano Concerto no. II in A-flat major.
-Jonathan Plowright, pianist.
-The BBC Scottish Symphony Orchestra/Martyn Brabbins.


----------



## Eramirez156

*Symphony no.7*
*Anton Bruckner*









*RSO Berlin*
*Riccardo Chailly*

Just returned home late last night from Santa Fe, where I found the above CD, at a used bookshop along with several other CDs.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Some of the French may leave a lot to be desired (Sutherland's enunication indistinct, Pavarotti's so good you can hear just how bad his French is). In all other respects a thoroughly delightful recording. For all the vagaries of their French diction, Sutherland and Pavarotti are on stunning form.


----------



## Dr Johnson

Symphony 15.


----------



## Eramirez156

GregMitchell said:


> Some of the French may leave a lot to be desired (Sutherland's enunication indistinct, Pavarotti's so good you can hear just how bad his French is). In all other respects a thoroughly delightful recording. For all the vagaries of their French diction, Sutherland and Pavarotti are on stunning form.


Just saw *Daughter* at the Santa Fe Opera, why do directors feel the need to mess with the music, arias where sung in french, but between the arias we got silly English dialogue.


----------



## johnnysc

Maria Callas Sings Operatic Arias


----------



## Dr Johnson

Berlioz, Symphonie fantastique.


----------



## millionrainbows

*Vivaldi: The Four Seasons; LSO; Israel PO; Itzhak Perlman (EMI). *It's hard for me to get very excited about yet another recording of this Vivaldi staple, but I saw this for $1.99 at Goodwill and thought, why not. I'm glad I did. I love Perlman, anyway, and he really shines on this one. As concertos, the violin comes into the spotlight on occasion, and when it does, you can tell it's him. Wow, he really makes this music sing. He is so fantastic. I got to see him live back in 73-74.

~


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Beethoven, Symphony No. 1*


----------



## Eramirez156

Another Santa Fean find.this time at Goodwill for $3.00

*Ein deutsches Requiem, Op. 45*
*Johannes Brahms*









*Charlotte Margiono 
Rodney Gilfry *

*Orchestre Révolutionnaire et Romantique 
The Monteverdi Choir*

*John Eliot Gardiner*


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Beethoven, Symphony No. 3*

I started out with Zinman, but that's too fast. I'm skipping to Jochum. Of course, after Ziman, Jochum sounds too slow. Sheesh.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Mendelssohn, String Symphonies Nos. 7 and 8.*


----------



## EDaddy

Manxfeeder said:


> *Beethoven, Symphony No. 3*
> 
> I started out with Zinman, but that's too fast. I'm skipping to Jochum. Of course, after Ziman, Jochum sounds too slow. Sheesh.
> 
> View attachment 73873
> View attachment 73874


Try Szell or Wand


----------



## EDaddy

Pugg said:


> ​*Mahler; symphony 8*
> _Sir George Solti _


Them's some crazy spectacles.


----------



## Tedski

They're called pince-nez. Popular back in the day.


----------



## ArtMusic

This is my *favorite or second favorite* Brandenburg Concertos recording. Superbly played.

It even includes an earlier version of concerto 5 without the extended harpsichord solo. Also included is the triple concerto scored the same as Brandenburg 5. This is how Baroque music showed by played.


----------



## Manxfeeder

EDaddy said:


> Try Szell or Wand


Yeah. Szell is great.


----------



## deprofundis

Im lisening to the mighty ensemble cosmedin Anima Mea, one of my stand out on the disc is track 5 Anonymous composer
compose before 534 called *Christe qui lux es et dies*, this work originated from milan. awesome etheric classical of ancient time we have here, an era almost forgotten early medieval music, when i seen the date this was made i was like wow, this most had blown away people in ancient time..

:tiphat:


----------



## SimonNZ

Leonardo Vinci's Artaserse - Diego Fasolis, cond.


----------



## Blancrocher

Mahler: Symphony 3 (Bernstein)


----------



## Balthazar

*Mendelssohn ~ Piano Concerto No. 1, Op. 25.* Jean-Yves Thibaudet backed by Blomstedt and Leipzig.

*George Benjamin ~ Written on Skin.* The composer conducts the Mahler Chamber Orchestra.

*Tchaikovsky ~ Grand Sonata in G, Op. 37.* Vassily Primakov at the piano.


----------



## bejart

Joseph Eybler (1765-1846): Symphony No.2 in D Minor

Michael Hofstetter conducting L'Orchestre de Chambre de Geneve


----------



## Gaspard de la Nuit

From the exhilerating prelude to the ultra-sensitive final monologue of Lohengrin....it's hard to get enough of this one. Ortrud's final appearance at the end of the opera has got to be the best villain-moment I've ever heard.

I also think we exaggerate the change between immature Wagner works and his early canon, and his early canon and his 'mature' works. Some of the medeival-ish sounding harmonies that appear in Parsifal I think have their origin in one of the Swan themes from this act. Though I don't intend to deny the increase in overall beauty and intensity.


----------



## opus55

Wagner: Siegfried Act II
Bruckner: Symphony No. 8

















Listening to Wiener Philharmoniker tonight


----------



## KirbyH

Instead of the Staatskapelle Dresden, I've been checking up on the Boston Symphony this week.





















I have actually heard suprisingly little of Munch's Berlioz - this is a very nice introduction. The orchestral part to Harold in Italy is done with such abandon that I believe, dear friends, it puts most everyone else I've heard in this work to dust. I have no comment on the viola playing, except that it's there and I imagine serves Berlioz's vision quite well.

I love James Levine's first reading of the Mahler 6th on RCA - fine playing, fine sonics, fine interpretation. 30 years of time hasn't lessened the intensity. The only difference I can hear is the order of the scherzo and andante are switched and the BSO engineers offer a much wider soundstage rather than the conductor's right arm perspective RCA gave him. Absolutely wonderful.

I too, like many others, have awaited this first release from Nelsons and the BSO. (I listened to the house recording of Sibelius 2 and found it most agreeable.) I wish the Shostakovich 10th was one of those works I knew better but for some reason I don't listen to it that often.

ANYWAY

Nelsons doesn't let the intensity up, nor does the orchestra. As time goes on the rapport will grow stronger, I'm sure. That being said, nothing here is less than good. The only quibble, I dare say, is the very very close in sonics; we may as well be in the midst of the players from this perspective. You hear everything all the time very, very loudly. It's thrilling, though, and compared to the othe reading I own - Mariss Jansons and the Philadelphia Orchestra - this one is the winner.


----------



## Itullian

opus55 said:


> Wagner: Siegfried Act II
> Bruckner: Symphony No. 8
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Listening to Wiener Philharmoniker tonight


Love Act 2. Dragon, woodbird. pure magic.
And a great 8th.


----------



## Selby




----------



## bejart

Mozart: Allegro in G Minor, KV 312

Mitsuko Uchida, piano


----------



## nightscape

*Rimsky-Korsakov* - "Scheherazade" (Kondrashin/Royal Concertgebouw)










*Rimsky-Korsakov* - "Russian Easter Festival Overture" (Bakels/Malaysian Philharmonic)










*Berwald* - "Symphony No. 3" (Kamu/Helsingborg)


----------



## SimonNZ

Bach's The Art Of Fugue - Quartetto Italiano


----------



## Pugg

​
*Chopin; Polonaises*
Vladimir Ashkenazy


----------



## Pugg

nightscape said:


> *Rimsky-Korsakov* - "Scheherazade" (Kondrashin/Royal Concertgebouw)


One of the best recordings from the Concertgebouw Orchestra.:tiphat:


----------



## SimonNZ

Xenakis' Oresteïa - Dominique Debart, cond.


----------



## Itullian

Dmitri Shostakovich: Symphony #10 in e 
Boston Symphony Orchestra / Andris Nelsons 
DG 002352702 
KUSC.ORG


----------



## Becca

Exploring the symphonies of Carlos Chavez

Symphony #4 - Sinfonia Romantica
Stadium Symphony Orchestra of New York / Carlos Chavez
[curious - just what is that orchestra? The NY Philharmonic disguised for contractual reasons]

A *very* different work from his popular 2nd symphony. Has somewhat of a pre WW2 U.S. feel to it, somewhat jazzy. Parts sound like Darius Milhaud, others like Roy Harris.


----------



## Eramirez156

*Symphony in F Minor, Op. 4 *
* Ernst Mielck*









* Turku Philharmonic Orchestra*
* Hannu Lintu*

*Sterling 1035-2*

Another Santa Fe find, a composer I didn't know but at $4.00 I took the chance.


----------



## Pugg

​
Martinon: Symphony No. 4, Op. 53 "Altitudes"
Mennin: Symphony No. 7 "Variation-Symphony"


----------



## Green pasture

Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 25 in C major, K.503, conceptually the grandest and thematically the richest of all Mozart's piano concertos, marvellously played by the sadly departed Czech pianist Ivan Moravec, with majesty and exuberance supplied in equal measures. Marriner has been accused of being a routinier, but at least he accompanies well and adopts well-chosen tempos for the outer movements (not an easy thing to achieve for this particular concerto).


----------



## Chipomarc

Back when Trevor Pinnock was still with the English Concert that he created.


----------



## brotagonist

I gave Mendelssohn's 2 Piano Trios a second listen tonight, this time slightly scratchy LP transfers of the Beaux Arts Trio that I located on YouTube.


----------



## tortkis

Biwa said:


> Sounds wonderful. I'll have to keep an eye out for it.
> 
> Now I'm listening to another attractive performance.
> 
> View attachment 73752
> View attachment 73753
> 
> 
> Chansons - Ensemble Fortuna
> 
> Johannes Ciconia, Guillaume Dufay


Currently listening to Adieu Vous Di. Fortuna is a really good ensemble, thank you. There seem many excellent ensembles of Medieval / Renaissance music.

Adieu Vous Di ~ Ars Nova of the Low Countries - Fortuna (Aliud Records)








French music of the 14th century: songs from Codex Chantilly & Codex Faenza, Cambrai Chant, Baude Cordier (c. 1380 - c. 1440), Guillaume de Machaut (French, c. 1300 - 1377), Franciscus Andrieu (French, the late 14th century), and anonymous.


----------



## SimonNZ

Berio's Rendering - Christoph Eschenbach, cond.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Saint-Seans / Liszt/ piano concertos*.
_Cécile Ousset_


----------



## SimonNZ

^One of my favorite pianists, imo quite terribly underrated and neglected.


----------



## Josh

The "orchestralieder" (™) stylings of The Healing Fountain aren't exactly to my immediate liking, but I'm trying to warm up to them.


----------



## Pugg

*Verdi; I Lombardi.*
_Deutekom/ Domingo/ Raimondi._
Lamberto Gardelli conducting.:tiphat:


----------



## SimonNZ

Cerha's Spiegel - cond. composer


----------



## Guest

Coates
String Quartet no 4

Kreutzer Quartet.

So glad Coates was put on my radar. Embarassingly good quartets IMHO.


----------



## Biwa

SimonNZ said:


> Cerha's Spiegel - cond. composer


This is an incredible piece of music. Kairos released a multichannel SACD version of this recording. The surrounds channels are discrete... completely immersing the listener in the music. 
Either way this is one heck of an experience.


----------



## Biwa

Peter Philips (1560-1628) - Cantiones sacrae octonis vocibus

The Choir of Royal Holloway
The English Cornett and Sackbut Ensemble 
Rupert Gough (conductor)


----------



## omega

*Mahler*
_Symphony No.9_
Claudio Abbado | Berliner Philharmoniker


----------



## schigolch




----------



## TurnaboutVox

A round-up of the last 48 hours:

*Schumann
Fantasie in C, Op. 17*
Martha Argerich [Sony Classical 2011, Rec. 1978]










*Karlheinz Stockhausen
Gesang der Junglinge*
Performers unacknowledged [YouTube, 2012]

*Brahms
Piano Trio No. 1 in B major, Op. 8 
Piano Trio No. 2 in C major, Op. 87
Piano Trio No. 3 in C minor, Op. 101*
Nicholas Angelich, Gautier Capuçon, Renaud Capuçon [Virgin Classics, 2004]

The ardently romantic B major trio comes off most memorably here, the first theme of the Allegro con brio causing an "earworm" yesterday!


----------



## SimonNZ

Hans Abrahamsen's Let Me Tell You - Barbara Hannigan, soprano, Andris Nelsons, cond.


----------



## chesapeake bay

Pugg said:


> ​
> *Saint-Seans / Liszt/ piano concertos*.
> _Cécile Ousset_


This looks good, not an easy one to come by though.


----------



## AClockworkOrange

I find myself returning to Papa Haydn's Op.76 String Quartets, again performed by the Takács Quartet. This may be one of my favourite groupings of String Quartets.

This recording captures some truly wonderful performances by the Takács Quartet who set the bar very highly here.


----------



## Pugg

​*Beethoven ; piano concerto no 3 / "Choral" fantasie*
_Serkin/ Ozawa_ on Telarc


----------



## Pugg

chesapeake bay said:


> This looks good, not an easy one to come by though.


€ 2.00 in my second-hand shop, mint.:tiphat:


----------



## bejart

Francesco Onofrio Manfredini (1684-1762): Concerto Grosso in B Flat, Op.3, No.4

Jaroslav Krcek conducting the Capella Istropolitana


----------



## Jeff W

*In which Jeff listens to the Baroque*

Good morning TC from overcast but warm Albany! Expecting another scorcher today! It was an all Baroque night for me.









Started off with Antonio Vivaldi's Opus 8 collection called 'Il Cimento Dell'Armonia E Dell'Invenzione'. Fabio Biondi played the solo violin and conducted Europa Galante. Lovely collection all around.









Decided to encore this set of Violin Concertos (reconstructed and otherwise) by J. S. Bach. Elizabeth Wallfisch played the solo violin and conducted the Orchestra of the Age of Enlightenment.









Finishing out with the Opus 3 Concerti Grossi by George Frideric Handel. Trevor Pinnock conducts the English Concert from the harpsichord.


----------



## deprofundis

Im lisening to Albinoni adagio, i know the deal it's not Albinoni, but this masterpiece bring tear to my eye in moment or pure sadness and despair.When everything over there is this work, to heal your emotional wounds, to releif you from pain and heartache.Because of what some guy did i lost a woman that could ha d behing soul mate, he trash my dream away, since this
moment i feel nothing but sorrow and anger and had become a bitter man.


----------



## MrTortoise

Grazyna Bacewicz

String Quartets Nos. 1, 3, 6, and 7

Lutoslawski Quartet

This is my introduction to Bacewicz and the Lutoslawski Quartet. The playing on this recording is outstanding. For me No. 3 was the easiest of the group to digest on first listen. If your ears like to wrap around the Ravel String Quartet then I say this work should be immediately satisfying.


----------



## Guest

More delights from Donaueschinger Musiktage 2010...

from SACD 3...

Stroppa
Let me sing into your ear

for amplified basset horn and chamber orchestra.

Michele Marelli, basset horn
Radio Kamer Filharmonie, Hilversum
Peter Eotvos.

Intriguing stuff...


----------



## Pugg

I am staying with *Beethoven*:

​_Mass in C / Eligiac songs/ Calm Sea and Prosperous Voyage ._


----------



## elgar's ghost

Finishing off the R. Strauss boxed set (Aus Italien/Macbeth/Don Quixote/Dance Suite after Couperin):










Then a couple of Dvořák recordings - the first two of his music I actually bought, as I recall:


----------



## Vronsky

*Edvard Grieg -- Peer Gynt Suites*









Edvard Grieg, Bergen Philharmonic Orchestra, Ole Kristian Ruud -- Peer Gynt Suites


----------



## Biwa

E Per Concerto Di Viole - Accademia Strumentale Italiana

http://accademiastrumentale.it/prodotto/e-per-concerto-di-viole/#


----------



## MrTortoise

Ludwig van Beethoven

Piano Sonata No. 16 in G, Op. 31 No. 1
Piano Sonata No. 17 in D minor, Op. 31 No. 2 'Tempest'

Annie Fischer, piano


----------



## Vasks

*Lortzing - Overture to "Zar und Zimmermann" (Feder/Marco Polo)
Nicolai - Symphony #2 (Rickenbacher/Virgin)*


----------



## Vasks

deprofundis said:


> Im lisening to Albinoni adagio, i know the deal it's not Albinoni, but this masterpiece bring tear to my eye.


It has an emotional tug for me too.


----------



## Pugg

​*Mozart ; Aria's & exultate jubilate*
_Maria Bayo._


----------



## AClockworkOrange

MrTortoise said:


> Grazyna Bacewicz
> 
> String Quartets Nos. 1, 3, 6, and 7
> 
> Lutoslawski Quartet
> 
> This is my introduction to Bacewicz and the Lutoslawski Quartet. The playing on this recording is outstanding. For me No. 3 was the easiest of the group to digest on first listen. If your ears like to wrap around the Ravel String Quartet then I say this work should be immediately satisfying.


I followed Mr Tortoise's lead and gave Grazyna Bacewicz a listen via YouTube. I must say, I am hooked on her Piano Quintet No.1 - performed in this case by the Warsaw String Quartet.

She is a Composer I will look further into. Thanks to Mr Tortoise for signposting this composer.


----------



## brotagonist

Berg Der Wein (three texts of Charles Baudelaire, translated by Stefan George)
Röschmann, Boulez/Wien

This is a maor Berg work that I do not have a recording of  and it is difficult to find


----------



## Eramirez156

I don't listen to much ballet music, but as I like of what I've heard of this composer's operatic output, I thought I'd give this a try. Yet another Santa Fean find.

*Les Deux Pigeons*
*Andre Messager*









* Welsh National Opera Orchestra*
* Richard Bonynge*


----------



## Pugg

​
Giuseppe Verdi - La Traviata:
1. Act I: E Strano, E Strano!
2. Act I: Ah, Fors' E Lui
3. Act I: Sempre Libera
Peter Illych Tchaikovsky - Eugene Onegin:
4. Act II (Letter Scene): Puskai Pogibnu Ya
5. Act II (Letter Scene): Ya K Vam Pishu
6. Act II (Letter Scene): Net, Nikomu Na Svete
7. Act II (Letter Scene): No Tak I Byt'!
Giuseppe Verdi - Don Carlo:
8. Act V: Tu Che Le Vanita Conoscesti Del Mondo
Richard Strauss - Ariadne Auf Naxos (1990 Remastered):
9. Act I: Es Gibt Ein Reich
Ludwig Van Beethoven - Fidelio:
10. Act I: Abscheulicher! Wo Eilst Du Hin?


----------



## AClockworkOrange

AClockworkOrange said:


> I followed Mr Tortoise's lead and gave Grazyna Bacewicz a listen via YouTube. I must say, I am hooked on her Piano Quintet No.1 - performed in this case by the Warsaw String Quartet.
> 
> She is a Composer I will look further into. Thanks to Mr Tortoise for signposting this composer.


Progressing further via YouTube, I am now commencing String Quartet No. 4


----------



## Blancrocher

Beethoven: Piano Sonatas 14, 8, 23 (Rudolf Serkin)


----------



## brotagonist

Othmar Schoeck Elegie, a song cycle for baritone and chamber orchestra (1921/22)
Texts by Lenau and Eichendorff
Schmidt, Albert/Musikkollegium Winterthur


----------



## millionrainbows

*Schoenberg: Works arranged for String Orchestra: Verklarte Nacht op. 4; String Quartet No. 2 Op. 10; Ode to Napoleon Op. 41; I Musici de Montreal; Yuli Turovsky, cond. (Chandos).
*
Interesting to hear these. The Ode to Napoleon and Second String Quartet both received their premiers in this form, which I did not know. Kevin McMillan does a great job here as the speaker, injecting a sarcastic, humorous lilt to the vocal part, which works beautifully. I was almost laughing. Marc-Andre Hamelin is the pianist, and we all know he's a monster. As usual, I found this used.

~


----------



## millionrainbows

Biwa said:


> This is an incredible piece of music. Kairos released a multichannel SACD version of this recording. The surrounds channels are discrete... completely immersing the listener in the music.
> Either way this is one heck of an experience.


Thanks, Biwa, for telling us what this music is like...and as an afterthought, thanks to SimonNZ for the image.


----------



## millionrainbows

TurnaboutVox said:


>


Wow, that's the best photograph of Martha that I've ever seen. What an artist! I'd love to have a cup of coffee with her.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

I have seen DiDonato live twice (both in concert and in a staged performance of *Hercules*) and she was electrifying on both occasions, so I can't quite understand why her records never have quite the same effect on me.

This disc is really very good indeed. The repertoire is unhackneyed, the singing is technically accomplished and she has none of Bartoli's annoying mannerisms, but, for some reason, it never really takes off. The arias I didn't know didn't always retain my attention (ok that could be the fault of the music; we are on the byways of bel canto after all), and in the ones I did I found myself hankering after Baker and Caballe in *Maria Stuarda*, and Baker and Baltsa in *I Capuleti e i Montecchi*.

Maybe I'll feel differently after hearing it again.


----------



## millionrainbows

Mahler 1, Zinman, Tonhalle Orchestra, with the Blumine movement included as second (RCA SACD Hybrid). These not only sound fantastic, but I like the performances and cover art.

~


----------



## johnnysc

Bach Goldberg Variations - Murray Perahia


----------



## deprofundis

Im currently lisening to Orlande de Lassus, wonderfull cd on alto record, the work is called '' requiem & music for easter sunday''.
It kinda remind me of Gesualdo in a way. The recording is done and conduct by pro cantione antiqua mark Brown and bruno turner. you have no excuse , buy this cd , it's cheap it cost me 10 $ the quality of the material really stand out here, after this i might lisen to the Carlo Gesualdo ''sabbato sancto'' on musique d'abord it's has narly review and once again it cost me 10$...


----------



## Guest

AClockworkOrange said:


> I followed Mr Tortoise's lead and gave Grazyna Bacewicz a listen via YouTube. I must say, I am hooked on her Piano Quintet No.1 - performed in this case by the Warsaw String Quartet.
> 
> She is a Composer I will look further into. Thanks to Mr Tortoise for signposting this composer.


Be sure to check out this disc:


----------



## AClockworkOrange

Kontrapunctus said:


> Be sure to check out this disc:


Thanks for the recommendation Knotrapunctus, I certainly will.


----------



## AClockworkOrange

Kontrapunctus said:


> Be sure to check out this disc:


Listening to this recording right now, courtesy of YouTube: 




On my next foray on Amazon, I will be adding this along with Naxos String Quartet volumes 1 & 2 to my basket.


----------



## Guest

AClockworkOrange said:


> Thanks for the recommendation Knotrapunctus, I certainly will.


Is that a Freudian slip of my name?


----------



## millionrainbows

AClockworkOrange said:


> Listening to this recording right now, courtesy of YouTube:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On my next foray on Amazon, I will be adding this along with Naxos String Quartet volumes 1 & 2 to my basket.


I'm listening to this at present. It is certainly well-played. It's not too radical harmonically or rhythmically; I haven't made up my mind about it yet. I think I might like it more than Shostakovich's chamber works.

The Piano Sonata just came on. This, I liked immediately. I will get this.

Later edit: in fact, just skip that first piece; the second piano quintet is better. The sonata, too.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Continuing with more orchestral works from Mr. D - Piano Concerto/The Water Goblin/Rhapsody/3 x Slavonic Rhapsodies/Legends/Notturno/Miniatures/Prague Waltzes/Violin Concerto:


----------



## AClockworkOrange

Kontrapunctus said:


> Is that a Freudian slip of my name?


D'oh :lol:

Sorry about that Kontrapunctus, I corrected one autocorrect typo and ended up with an original.


----------



## Orfeo

*Richard Wagner*
Der Ring des Nibelungen part III "Siegfried" (in three acts).
-Siegfried Jerusalem, John Tomlinson, Graham Clark, Gunther von Kannen, Kang, et al.
-The Bayreuth Festival Orchestra/Daniel Barenboim.

*Franz Liszt*
Symphonic Poem "Die Ideale" (after Schiller).
-Gürzenich-Orchester Köln/Yuri Ahronovitch.


----------



## millionrainbows

AClockworkOrange said:


> D'oh :lol:
> 
> Sorry about that Kontrapunctus, I corrected one autocorrect typo and ended up with an original.


At least you didn't type "Kontra_punk_tas."


----------



## shadowdancer

Motivated by a Bartok discussion on another thread, I decided to listen this complete cycle.
What a performance!!


----------



## Eramirez156

Listening to *Proms 43*
*Sibelius - Symphonies Nos 5, 6 and 7*

http://www.bbc.co.uk/events/exdc8g#b065x43k

* BBC Symphony Orchestra
Osmo Vänskä*


----------



## SimonNZ

Carlos Seixas' Missa - Ketil Haugsand, cond.


----------



## clara s

Tomaso Giovanni Albinoni 

Oboe Concerto in D minor, Op.9 N.2

beautiful work, a starting active movement, then a perfect adagio, an extremely melodic sound

and in the end a full allegro

Nickolas Daniel and Peterborough string ochestra

"The ancient voice has ceased.
I hear ephemeral echoes.
Oblivion of midnight
in starry waters.

From celestial fire
Ulysses’ island was born."


----------



## Mahlerian

Schoenberg: Die Jakobsleiter, Chamber Symphony No. 1 in E, Accompaniment to A Cinematographic Scene
BBC Symphony Orchestra, Ensemble Intercontemporain, cond. Boulez









Beethoven: Symphony No. 5 in C minor, Symphony No. 7 in A, Fidelio Overture
Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra, cond. Cluytens


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Arnold, Symphony No. 9*

This certainly can't be surnamed happy days are here again.


----------



## EDaddy

Tedski said:


> They're called pince-nez. Popular back in the day.


That's one of the many things I love about this board: I learn something new almost every day! :tiphat:


----------



## johnnysc

On the Beautiful Blue Danube

Alexander Schneider Quintet


----------



## EDaddy

http://postimage.org/

It's Chandos Radio Hour here at the House of EDaddy.

Right now Chopin's Etude #7 In E, Op. 10/7, CT 20 is playing. Before that it was Stanford: Songs Of The Fleet, Op. 117 - The Middle-Watch

I wonder what treasure will be next? 

Later listening highlight:

Purcell - Dido & Aeneas, Z 626 - Act 2/Sc. 2 (The Grove). Sublime.


----------



## EDaddy

johnnysc said:


> View attachment 73909
> 
> 
> Bach Goldberg Variations - Murray Perahia


My current favorite of the GV's. Perahia is the epitome of class and command.


----------



## millionrainbows

Richard Strauss: Sextet from Capriccio, op. 85; Artemis Quartet; YouTube.
Sublime, and similar to Verklarte Nacht.

~


----------



## George O

Serge Prokofiev (1891-1953)

Sonate No. 1 en Fa mineur, op 1

Sonate No. 2 en Ré mineur, op 14

Visions fugitives, op 22

Michel Béroff, piano

on Pathé Marconi / EMI / La Voix de son Maitre (France), from 1983

5 stars


----------



## bejart

Giovanni Mane Giornovichi (1735-1804): Violin Concerto No.4 in A Major

Kurt Sassmannshaus conducting the Starling Chamber Orchestra -- Angela Satris, violin


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

Lovely recording. Truly splendid sound.


----------



## deprofundis

Im lisening to Claudio Monteverdi madrigal 4 book 4 and book 5, orchestrated by the sublime voice of the Delitiae Musicae, you can't go wrong whit this, the conductor is of course Marco Longhini, a very Professional guy.The voice are divine.So my guess is i got to get em all the remaining madrigals.


----------



## SimonNZ

Filipe de Magalhães' Missa De Beata Virgine Mariae - Pro Cantione Antiqua


----------



## Green pasture

Mozart: The 6 String Quintets, played by the Talich String Quartet + violist Karel Rehak.

Of the 6, my favourites are K.515 (C major), K. 593 (D major) and K. 614 (E flat major).


----------



## Guest

I listened to the first of two discs today. OK, just how many hands and fingers does this man have? His transcription of Wagner's "Ride of the Valkyries" must be heard to be believed. So far, every piece is hair-raising in its own way. I think the Adagietto from Mahler's 5th works better in its original orchestra setting, but Katsaris certainly plays it well.


----------



## Balthazar

*Vivaldi ~ Concertos for the Emperor.* Six violin concertos presented to Charles VI in Trieste in 1728. Andrew Manze and The English Concert perform.

*J. S. Bach ~ Cantata, BWV 4, Christ lag in Todesbanden.* Following along with J. E. Gardiner's analysis. Karl Richter leads the Münchener Bach-Orchester.

*Mendelssohn ~ Piano Concerto No. 2, Op. 40.* Thibaudet with Blomstedt and Leipzig.


----------



## Vronsky

*Edvard Grieg -- The Grieg Edition (Complete Piano Music Vol.1)*

















Edvard Grieg, Geir Henning Braaten (Piano) -- The Grieg Edition (Complete Piano Music Vol.1)


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1972 - 1975, 1969 - 1971.








View attachment 73921


----------



## Selby




----------



## Weston

I wasn't able to get completely caught up on this thread tonight, however . . .



omega said:


> _Vier letzte Lieder_
> Jessye Norman | Kurt Masur | Gewandhausorchester Leipzig
> View attachment 73796
> 
> 
> I had not listened to Strauss for a long time... which was a great mistake!


This was the version of the Four Last Songs I had finally settled on as being the most beautiful based on my Spotify preview -- and then the price went way up! It gave me pause, but I'll eventually purchase this set. It could be my first deliberate purchase of art song.


----------



## Vaneyes

StlukesguildOhio said:


> Lovely recording. Truly splendid sound.


I think Litton's done his best recorded work with Bergen on BIS.:tiphat:


----------



## Weston

*Timless Tuneful Time Traveling*

*Mendelssohn: String Quintet No. 1 in A major, Op. 18 *
Fine Arts Quintet / Danilo Rossi, viola










I did not enjoy this at first until the strings enter a section of almost staccato playing -- I'm not sure of the technical word for it. There is something forceful but joyous about the style.

This rendition has two third movements so of course I included them both, but I must say the later third movement is outstanding compared to the original. It's a busy rustic scherzo of sorts and reminds me of hens clucking and pecking away intensely.

I find the recording a little shrill however. I'd like to hear the piece in a warmer sound climate. I actually wound up eQing it a bit to make it tolerable, something I rarely do.

*Stephen Paulus: Dramatic Suite, for flute, violin, viola, cello & piano *
Thelma Hunter, piano, et al.










The abrupt change from the Mendelssohn to this 1997 piece required some mental acrobatics, though I'm usually used to these sudden mood shifts. The piece still sounds largely common practice to my ears, but the extreme difference in rhythmic gestures and harmonic exploration between the early 19th and late 20th centuries is astonishing. To my layman's ears jazz, blues and rock influence so much in the 20th century. I seem to hear blues scales or blue notes throughout this work. Maybe a touch of Romani influence too.

I really enjoyed this very engaging piece once I got in the right frame of mind for it. I doubt I'll be able to top this tonight. Whoof! Why isn't this composer a household name? Or is he? Perhaps he's borderline pops? No -- can't be. At least I hope not. 4.5 of 5 stars.

*Chaminade: Piano Trio No. 2 in A minor, Op. 34*
Tzigane Piano Trio










Not even my lady Cecile could compare to the previous rollicking adventure, but this is wonderful too and has some inspired moments. The second movement could be debilitatingly beautiful if someone would orchestrate it.

I'm so glad I did this tonight instead of Netflix.


----------



## Itullian

Joseph Haydn: Symphony #6 "Morning" in D 
Vienna Akademie / Martin Haselboeck 
Arts 47701 
KUSC.ORG


----------



## Pugg

*Tchaikovsky*: Piano Concerto No. 1
*Rachmaninoff*: Piano Concerto No. 2

_Van Cliburn _


----------



## Itullian

Robert Schumann: String Quartet #3 Op 41/3 
Doric String Quartet 
Chandos 10692 
KUSC.ORG


----------



## Pugg

johnnysc said:


> View attachment 73917
> 
> 
> On the Beautiful Blue Danube
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alexander Schneider Quintet


And the band kept on playing :tiphat:


----------



## opus55

Well, I'm listening to Britten's War Requiem.










Unconventional requiem containing poems by WWI soldier/poet Wilfred Owen.


----------



## Itullian

Anton Arensky: Symphony #1 in b 
Russian State Symphony Orchestra / Valeri Polyansky 
Chandos 11086 
KUSC.ORG


----------



## Becca

Jennifer Higdon - City Scape (2002)
Atlanta Symphony Orchestra - Robert Spano

Higdon is probably the most successful contemporary American composer with a long string of successful commissions which get played by everywhere. City Scape is from an Atlanta Symphony commission and is a musical description of the city where she grew up. The 3 movements are _Skyline, River Sings a Song to Trees,_ and _Peachtree Street_. With absolutely no intent of getting into the numerous modern music arguments, this contemporary piece is both melodic and very approachable.


----------



## Pugg

​
BACH Preludes and Fugues BWV 846, 849-851 & 853
SCHUBERT Allegretto, D915;Ländler, D366/1, 3-5
SCHUMANN Abegg Variations


----------



## SimonNZ

Henri Lazarof's Violin Concerto - Yukiko Kamei, violin, Gerard Schwarz, cond.


----------



## Josh

AClockworkOrange said:


> Thanks for the recommendation Knotrapunctus, I certainly will.


Ditto. Just ordered. :tiphat:

RE: GRAZYNA BACEWICZ: PIANO SONATA NO. 2; PIANO QUINTETS 1 & 2


----------



## Josh

Found this in a local used CD shop today. First taste of Arnold's symphonic work. Blown away!


----------



## Pugg

​*Scarlatti; Sonatas* (disc2)
_Christian Zacharias _


----------



## SimonNZ

^The Scarlatti set I prize above all others.


----------



## Josh

And now for something completely M-A-G-N-I-F-I-C-E-N-T!


----------



## SimonNZ

Mark-Anthony Turnage's Piano Concerto

Marc-André Hamelin, piano, Yannick Nézet-Séguin, cond.


----------



## ptr

SimonNZ said:


> Mark-Anthony Turnage's Piano Concerto
> 
> Marc-André Hamelin, piano, Yannick Nézet-Séguin, cond.


Hadn't heard this work before, a big Fonzie to Simon for alerting me to it!










/ptr


----------



## Il_Penseroso

Lalo: Cello Concerto in D minor
Saint-Saëns: Cello Concerto No.1 in A minor
Bruch: Kol Nidrei
Bloch: Schlomo

Pierre Fournier

Orchestre Lamoureux/ Jean Martinon

Berliner Philharmoniker/ Alfred Wallenstein










Never heard such a wonderful Saint-Saëns cello concerto!


----------



## Pugg

​*Cilea : Adrian Lecouvreur*
_Olivero _in top form


----------



## Musicophile

Bach: Harpsichord Concertos - Andreas Staier

Very disappointed to report that I didn't really like this new release, see my review here:

http://musicophilesblog.com/2015/08...-my-review-of-the-bach-harpsichord-concertos/


----------



## clara s

Zefiro torna e di soavi accenti l' aer fa grato...

Claudio Monteverdi in his most touching and at the same time exciting madrigal

William Christie and Les Florrisants

or sung by Rial and Jaroussky

ps I did not know PetrB at all
but this suggestion he made about this song, in a Lieder thread, was top

I listen to it every morning in the office, just before I start the day

try it and let yourself in the abyss


----------



## Green pasture

Haydn, 6 String Quartets, Op. 76, performed by the Tatrai Quartet. Every work in this group is a gem. The summit of string quartet writing in the 18th century and Haydn at the very peak of his creative powers.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Tchaikovsky*: Symphony 6 Pathétiqui
Antal Dorati


----------



## MrTortoise

MrTortoise said:


> Grazyna Bacewicz
> 
> String Quartets Nos. 1, 3, 6, and 7
> 
> Lutoslawski Quartet
> 
> This is my introduction to Bacewicz and the Lutoslawski Quartet. The playing on this recording is outstanding. For me No. 3 was the easiest of the group to digest on first listen. If your ears like to wrap around the Ravel String Quartet then I say this work should be immediately satisfying.





AClockworkOrange said:


> I followed Mr Tortoise's lead and gave Grazyna Bacewicz a listen via YouTube. I must say, I am hooked on her Piano Quintet No.1 - performed in this case by the Warsaw String Quartet.
> 
> She is a Composer I will look further into. Thanks to Mr Tortoise for signposting this composer.


Glad you enjoyed her music, I'll look out for the Piano Quintet. We can both thank other members of the forum suggesting Bacewicz, I know for sure Vaneyes is a fan.


----------



## Green pasture

MrTortoise said:


> Ludwig van Beethoven
> 
> Piano Sonata No. 16 in G, Op. 31 No. 1
> Piano Sonata No. 17 in D minor, Op. 31 No. 2 'Tempest'
> 
> Annie Fischer, piano


For me, Annie Fischer stands with Artur Schnabel and Claudio Arrau as the three greatest interpreters of Beethoven's piano works.


----------



## Pugg

​*Mozart; Piano sonatas *K.279,280,281,282,283.
_Daniel Barenboim
_


----------



## bejart

JS Bach: The Art of Fugue, BWV 1080

Juilliard String Quartet: Robert Mann and Joel Smirnoff, violins -- Samuel Rhodes, viola -- Joel Krosnick, cello


----------



## MrTortoise

Sergei Rachmonioff
Piano Concerto No. 2 in C minor, Op. 18

Earl Wild, piano
Royal Philharmonic Orchestra
Jascha Horenstein, cond.


----------



## Vasks

_No need for an overture today, what with a big piece like this_


----------



## pmsummer

VERACINI SONATAS
*Francesco Maria Veracini *(1690 - 1768)
John Holloway - violin
Japp ter Linden - violoncello
Lars Ulrik Mortensen - harpsichord

ECM New Series


----------



## Pugg

Copland: "Piano Concerto"
[Soloist] Aaron Copland (P), the New York Philharmonic (January 13, 1964 New York, Philharmonic Hall)
William Schuman: "Concerto on Old English Rounds"
New York Philharmonic (April 17th & the 19th, 1976 New York, Columbia 30 Avenue studio)
William Schumann: "To Thee Old Cause"
[Soloist] Harold Gomberg (Ob), the New York Philharmonic (November 22, 1968 New York, Philharmonic Hall)


----------



## Orfeo

*Richard Wagner*
Der Ring des Nibelungen part IV "Gotterdammerung" (in three acts).
-Siegfried Jerusalem, Bodo Brinkmann, Gunther von Kannen, Philip Kang, Anne Evans, et al.
-The Bayreuth Festival Orchestra & Chorus/Daniel Barenboim.

*Zygmunt Stojowski*
Piano Concerto no. I in F-sharp minor.
-Jonathan Plowright, pianist.
-The BBC Scottish Symphony Orchestra/Martyn Brabbins.

*Janis Ivanovs*
Symphony no. VI.
-The Helsinki Radio Orchestra/Arvids Jansons.

*Janis Medins*
Symphonic Sketches "Imanta" & "Raven's Mill."
Symphonic Poem "The Blue Mountain."
-The Latvian National Symphony Orchestra/Imanta Resnis.


----------



## Dr Johnson

Various delights.


----------



## brotagonist

Takemitsu
Quotation of Dream
(Knussen/London Sinfonietta)


----------



## pmsummer

MUSIC OF THE ITALIAN RENAISSANCE
*Jacques Arcadelt, Filippo Azzaiolo, Marchetto Cara, Josquin Desprez, others*
Shirley Rumsey - voice, lute, viola de mano, cittern, renaissance guitar

Naxos


----------



## elgar's ghost

Continuing with more orchestral music by Dvořák - , two sets of Slavonic Dances, Polonaise, Polka, four overtures (My Home/Carnival/Othello/In Nature's Realm), Scherzo capriccioso, Czech Suite, American Suite and the Cello Concerto:


----------



## Pugg

​*Gilbert & Sullivan*;Iolanthe (The Peer & the Peri)

D'Oyly Carte Opera Company


----------



## johnnysc

Mozart - Serenade K. 361 "Gran Partita"

Orpheus Chamber Orchestra


----------



## AClockworkOrange

Presently, I am listening to Claudio Abbado's 'Prometheus - The Myth in Music' with the Berliner Philharmoniker. This collection features *Beethoven's Die Geschöpfe des Prometheus, Liszt's Prometheus, Scriabin's Prométhée - Le Poéme du Feu* and *Nono's Prometeo*. I am only familiar with the Beethoven and Liszt so this disc, part of the Sony/RCA set will be very interesting.


----------



## starthrower

Concentrating on the concerto, for now. It's an amazingly inventive, colorful, and exciting piece of music. The booklet includes some very informative and detailed notes on how Gerhard constructed this complex and innovative work. At the core it's based on a tone row, but it doesn't really sound like serial music.


----------



## pmsummer

MUSIC OF ELGAR AND VAUGHAN WILLIAMS
Introduction and Allegro / Serenade / Elegy for Strings
*Edward Elgar*
Tallis Fantasia / Greensleeves Fantasia
*Ralph Vaughan Williams*
Orpheus Chamber Orchestra

Deutsche Grammophon


----------



## millionrainbows

Tera de Marez Oyens (1932-); Sinfonia Testimonial (1987) for choir, orchestra and tape; Charon's Gift (1982) for piano and tape; Litany of the Victims of War (1985) for orchestra (Composer's Voice/Donemus). A moving series of anti-war pieces.


----------



## AClockworkOrange

*Beethoven's Second Symphony - performed by Stanislaw Skrowaczewski & the Saarbrücken Radio Symphony Orchestra*. This is an incredible performance seizing me from both an interpretive standpoint and in terms of recording, mixing and sound quality. This may be my favourite performance of this piece by a fair margin.

I am now kicking myself harder than ever that I will miss the chance to hear Skrowaczewski live with London Philharmonic (Bruckner's Sixth if anyone is interested) in October through work commitments. Truly gutted.

I have held up Skrowaczewski for his Bruckner but his Beethoven seems like it will be on an equally high level.


----------



## Vesteralen

.....................................................................................


----------



## Blancrocher

Delius: Orchestral Works (Beecham); Sibelius and Nielsen: Violin Concertos (Vengerov/Barenboim)


----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## Mahlerian

Shostakovich: Symphony No. 1 in F minor, Symphony No. 2, Symphony No. 3
WDR Symphony Orchestra, cond. Barshai


----------



## millionrainbows

*Lutoslawski/Kronos: String Quartet 1964.* I enjoy Lutoslawski much more now since I read a book about him, and it explained that there are areas of "chance", or more properly, 'aleatoric areas' in which events are not strictly determined or synchronized, but come together by chance. I like this idea.

.


----------



## johnnysc

Mozart Symphony No. 35 & 38


----------



## scratchgolf

Because I feel like it.


----------



## Schubussy

Ignacy Jan Paderewski - Piano Concerto in A minor
Piers Lane, BBC Scottish Symphony Orchestra, Jerzy Maksymiuk


----------



## SimonNZ

Padovano's Mass for 24 voices - Huelgas Ensemble, Paul Van Nevel


----------



## Eramirez156

*Johannes Brahms*
*Symphony No. 4 in E Minor, Op. 98*









*Staatskapelle Dresden*
*Kurt Sanderling *


----------



## opus55

Schubert: German Dances, D.790
Bartok: Violin Concerto No. 2, Sz.112

















Performed by two outstanding musicians.


----------



## johnnysc

Mozart Symphonies 40 & 41

Concertgebouw Orchestra
Josef Krips


----------



## Barbebleu

Brahms String Quartets with the Amadeus Quartet.


----------



## Eramirez156

*Alexander Zemlinsky*
* Lyrische Symphonie op. 18 für Sopran, Bariton und Orchester*









*Julia Varady 
Dietrich Fischer-Dieskau*

*Radio Symphonieorchester Wien *
*Lothar Zagrosek*

Recorded live 9 August 1982


----------



## bejart

Brahms: Symphony No.1 in C Minor, Op.68

George Solti conducting the Chicago Symphony Orchestra


----------



## johnnysc

Mozart - Eine kleine Nachtmusik

Academy of St. Martin in the Fields and Sir Neville Marriner


----------



## SeptimalTritone

Feldman- Violin and String Quartet 




OMG! Intensely dramatic, organic, logical, spacious, warmly welcoming, and compassionate. Simply the best.


----------



## George O

Girolamo Frescobaldi (1583-1643)

Oeuvres pour clavecin

Emer Buckley, harpsichord

on Harmonia Mundi (France), from 1984


----------



## deprofundis

I may sound like a one track mind, but im lisening over and over the Carlo Gesualdo record on musique d'abord label, i would like to point out musique d'abord is an excellent budget title compagny i never been disapointed by em, great presentation and info in french , English, german jeez that nice, but what remain important is the cd itself and the cd itself is amazing, we get sabbato sancto and motets + a requiem by non other than Sandro Gorli, ockay i dont know who this guy is to be quite honnest but he share cd space whit Gesualdo, maybe there music are similar. What about the ensemble européen conduct by none other than phillipe Herreweghe, well they done a great job on this cd putting Gesualdo music come alive.This cd is decent and newbie to Gesualdo world should pick it up, since you get quality recording at a cheap price and beleive me when i tell you , you can do mutch worst whit 10$, so my verdict good cd overall.


----------



## bejart

Jan Vanhal (1739-1813): String Quartet in E Flat, Op.13, No.1

Kubin Quartet: Ludek Cap and Jan Niederle, violins -- PAvel Vitek, viola -- Jiri Zednicek, cello


----------



## opus55

Puccini: Madama Butterfly
_Tebaldi|Bergonzi|Cossoto
Serafin|Orchestra dell'Accademia di Santa Cecilia, Roma
_










Yet another Madama Butterfly added to my collection but hardly redundant.


----------



## Weston

*Overblown Orchestral Outbursts*

*Elgar: In The South (Alassio)*
Mark Elder / Halle Orchestra










This sounds like Elgar trying to channel Strauss or Mahler, which is not necessarily a bad thing. Maybe this is an early work. There is a wonderful theme between a third and halfway through I thought should have been the principle theme, but we have to wade through a lot of raging and histrionics to get to it. Or maybe it appears earlier in a different enough guise I didn't make the connection. In either event, that plodding strident theme makes it a worthwhile listen and it's contrasted nicely later with a kind of lullaby. I couldn't help chuckling at the grandiose big finish featuring a huge cadence that could have made Beethoven blush. I got the impression it was over.

*MacDowell: Piano Concerto No. 1 in A minor, Op. 15 *
Vassil Kazandjiev / The Bulgarian Radio Symphony Orchestra / Thomas Tirino, piano










Yes, it's everything you would expect from a romantic period piano concerto. The opening features another one of those uncannily familiar themes I've probably never heard before. The third movment borroiws heavily from Dvorak. Or vice versa. Another big finish ensues.

*Milhaud: Suite Provençale *
Leonid Nikolayev / Moscow RTV Symphony Orchestra










Goodness me! This is rather large. It reminds me of Respighi's Ancient Airs and Dances, only arranged by maybe Stravinsky with a 2 thousand or so piece orchestra.


----------



## brotagonist

Debussy
Pelléas et Mélisande
Jordan/Monte-Carlo
[disc 3]








I finally took the time to reread the synopsis and it has helped me a lot. I also followed the libretto for a part of the second disc. The story is starting to come together for me. It's a start


----------



## Mahlerian

Mozart: Variations K265, K352, K353, K354, K398
Ingrid Haebler









Chin: Piano Concerto
Sunwook Kim, Seoul Philharmonic Orchestra, cond. Chung









I promise, I didn't intend to make this another one of these "Mozart and a contemporary composer" posts. It just turned out that way after I was reminded of the Chin concerto, which is an amazing piece.


----------



## Balthazar

*Mendelssohn ~ Solo Piano Works.* Sebastian Knauer plays the _Variations sérieuses, Rondo capriccioso_, and a selection of _Songs without Words_.

*Schütz ~ Musikalische Exequien.* Gardiner leads the English Baroque Soloists in motets and concertos.

*Mozart ~ Sinfonia Concertante, K 364.* Inspired by the chatter in the WAM thread. The classic recording with Heifetz and Primrose backed by Solomon and the RCA Victor Orchestra.


----------



## Green pasture

Tchaikovsky: Violin Concerto in D major, Op 35, with the great Russian violinist Leonid Kogan, accompanied by the Paris Conservatoire Orchestra conducted by Constantin Silvestri (EMI, 1959). Magnificent rendition, with a truly exciting finale that keeps one on the edge of one's seat.


----------



## SimonNZ

Mayako Kubo's Piano Concerto - Bernhard Wambach, piano, Peter Eötvös, cond.


----------



## MrTortoise

Ludwig van Beethoven

Sonata No. 18 in E-flat, Op. 31 No. 3 'Hunt'

Annie Fischer, piano


----------



## Pugg

*Alexandre Tharaud - Mozart & Haydn
*

Piano Concerto No. 9 in E-Flat Major, K. 271, 'Jeunehomme': /Rondo in A Major, K. 386 
"Ch'io mi scordi di te?... Non temer, amato bene", K. 505
_Joyce DiDonato_
Piano Concerto No. 11 In D Major, Hob. XVIII:11 1:


----------



## SeptimalTritone

Radu Malfatti- Rain Speak Soft Tree Listens 




This is an hour long minimalist/concrete piece incorporating (from what I could hear) synthesized sound, voices, strings, piano, and perhaps some unusual percussion.

Evolves slowly. Very tense and uncomfortable (in a good way). Extremely serious, yet devoid of ego.


----------



## MoonlightSonata

Haydn - "Clock" Symphony


----------



## Pugg

Simon Boccanegra 1950
Warren - Varnay - Tucker - Székely
Fritz Stiedry


----------



## Tedski

Just got this in the mail today. Never heard of this Busch Quartet. Anyone know anything about them?

Just kidding. :lol:

Beethoven: String Quartets #s 1, 11, and 16
Busch Quartet, 13 Nov 1933


----------



## brotagonist

I'm making space in the CD player, because... some new albums have arrived :trp:

As a result, I'm finishing up with Stockhausen's Mantra tonight.








Pestova, Meyer

This work has received much attention over the years and is the third I have come to know well (the only one I now own, on CD). It has become my definitive version (although I would like to hear the Kontarskys again, just for comparison).


----------



## Becca

Now here is a fascinating find...

Jose Pablo Moncayo - _Tierra de Temporal _(1949)
Orquesta Filharmonica de Jalisco / Guillermo Salvador

Moncayo is the composer of the (overly?) popular _Huapango_. This intriguing piece, which I have not been able to find anything about, is in a less extrovert, more thoughtful mood. Worth finding ... available on Spotify.

P.S. Also on this disc is Revueltas' _Sensemaya_ ... I don't know if it is just the interpretation but I find myself thinking of Honegger's _Pacific 231_!!


----------



## brotagonist

Tedski said:


> Never heard of this Busch Quartet. Anyone know anything about them?


 I've never heard of them. Honest. 1933... I guess they are a legendary group from the mono age, or even the time of 78s?


----------



## Tedski

brotagonist said:


> I've never heard of them. Honest. 1933... I guess they are a legendary group from the mono age, or even the time of 78s?


Insofar as any recording might be deemed definitive, the Busch Quartet's are the go-to performances for LvB's quartets (or so I read). After a decades-long aversion to chamber music, I am finally venturing into that territory.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mahler; Symphony 4*
_Mathis/ Karajan._


----------



## SimonNZ

Luca Francesconi's Duende, The Dark Notes - Leila Josefowicz, violin, Susanna Mälkki, cond.

BBC Proms, July 27, 2015


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Wonderful performance of this seminal Sibelius work.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Dvořák - choral and vocal works (Stabat Mater, original organ version of Mass in D, Requiem, 10 Biblical Songs, 7 Gypsy Songs, 4 Evening Songs and 8 Love Songs):


----------



## Pugg

​*Rossini; sting sonatas*
_I Musici _


----------



## SimonNZ

Unsuk Chin's Mannequin, Tableaux Vivants - Ilan Volkov, cond.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Discussion over on the Opera Forum of what was the right voice for Sieglinde prompted me to dig this famous performance out. This is most assuredly the right voice for Sieglinde; warm, feminine, youthful and passionate.

By the way, Melchior and List aren't bad either :tiphat:


----------



## Green pasture

GregMitchell said:


> Discussion over on the Opera Forum of what was the right voice for Sieglinde prompted me to dig this famous performance out. This is most assuredly the right voice for Sieglinde; warm, feminine, youthful and passionate.
> 
> By the way, Melchior and List aren't bad either :tiphat:


IMO, Lehmann's voice is also ideal for Fidelio. She sang it to great acclaim between 1927 and 1937, especially in the Salzburg Festival productions in 1935 and 1936 conducted by Arturo Toscanini (it was rumoured that she enjoyed a romantic relationship with the conductor).

Lehmann recorded Leonore's aria (minus the recitative) in the studio for Parlophone in 1927. Part of a broadcast of a performance at the 1936 Salzburg Festival conducted by Toscanini survived, but alas, the broadcast ended just after she sang her Act 1 aria, so posterity will never be able to know how she was like in the rest of the opera. In the 1936 performance she transposed the aria a full tone (?) downward. The 1936 performance is available for purchase (as mp3 and CD-R) from operadepot.com















Here is Lehmann in Leonore's solo scene from the 1936 Salzburg performance conducted by Toscanini:






The sound is wretched, but that's inevitable for a 1930s radio broadcast recorded off-the-air on acetates.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

plumblossom said:


> IMO, Lehmann's voice is also ideal for Fidelio. She sang it to great acclaim between 1927 and 1937, especially in the Salzburg productions in 1935 and 1936 conducted by Arturo Toscanini (with whom she has been rumoured to have a romantic relationship).
> 
> Lehmann recorded Leonore's aria (minus the recitative) in the studio for Parlophone in 1927. Part of a broadcast of a performance at the 1936 Salzburg Festival conducted by Toscanini survived, but alas, the broadcast ended just after she sang her Act 1 aria, so posterity will never be able to know how she was like in the rest of the opera. In the 1936 performance she transposed the aria a full tone (?) downward. The 1936 performance is available for purchase (as mp3 and CD-R) from operadepot.com
> 
> View attachment 73964
> View attachment 73965
> 
> 
> Here is Lehmann in Leonore's solo scene from the 1936 Salzburg performance conducted by Toscanini:


Did you know that Flagstad once said of Lehmann's Sieglinde, when she was appearing in *Die Walkure*, "That woman behaved on stage with that man as no woman should with any man but her husband."

Always makes me laugh. :lol:


----------



## TurnaboutVox

Another round up of the past 48 hours:

*Sibelius: Piano Trios Volume 2*
Piano Trio in D minor ("Korpo Trio"; unfinished), JS 209 
Andantino, for violin, cello & piano in G minor, JS 43
Allegretto, for violin, cello & piano in A flat major
Piano Trio in C major ("Lovisa Trio"), JS 208
Allegro, for violin, cello & piano in D minor (incomplete; finished by Kalevi Aho)
Allegretto, for violin, cello & piano in E flat major (incomplete; finished by Jaakko Kuusisto)
Alla marcia, for violin, cello & piano in C major 
Folke Grasbeck, Jaakko Kuusisto, Marko Ylönen [BIS, 2004]

There is some fine stuff here (the Korpo and Lovisa trios especially), which makes me wish Sibelius had composed more 'mature' chamber music










*Mendelssohn
Piano Trio No. 1 in D minor, Op. 49
Piano Trio No. 2 in C minor, Op. 66*
Trio Wanderer {Harmonia Mundi, 2007]

This is a superb account of the Mendelssohn trios.


----------



## Green pasture

GregMitchell said:


> Did you know that Flagstad once said of Lehmann's Sieglinde, when she was appearing in *Die Walkure*, "That woman behaved on stage with that man as no woman should with any man but her husband."
> 
> Always makes me laugh. :lol:


:lol: Yes I have heard about that anecdote. That kind of says it all as to why Lotte Lehmann's voice is ideal for Fidelio.


----------



## SimonNZ

Shostakovich's Viola Sonata - Kim Kashkashian, viola, Robert Levin, piano


----------



## Green pasture

Brahms: Piano Concerto No. 2, with the great German pianist Wilhelm Backhaus and the Vienna Philharmonic Orchestra conducted by Carl Schuricht (Decca, 1952) in a splendid remastering by Pristine Audio.


----------



## SimonNZ

Beethoven's Symphony No.1 - Otto Klemperer, cond.


----------



## Pugg

​*Beethoven; piano concertos no 1&2*
_Pollini/ Abbado_


----------



## Jeff W

*In which Jeff makes a quick post*

Good morning TC from grey and overcast Albany! Don't worry, it is supposed to clear and be beautiful today!









I started out by listening to the Franz Liszt piano transcriptions of Beethoven's Symphonies No. 6 (can't resist the Pastoral symphony when there is stormy weather!) and No. 4. Konstantin Scherbakov played the piano. Liszt did an awfully good job making these two work on the piano. I guess I'll find out how he did on the others soon!









Listened to this one after hearing a couple of glowing reviews in this thread. Nikolai Rimsky-Korsakov's 'Scheherazade' and Alexander Borodin's Symphony No. 2. Kirill Kondrashin conducted the Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra. Not going to say that it displaces Reiner and the CSO as my favorite 'Scheherazade' but this is a very close second.









Rounded out with the Symphonies No. 6 & 7 and 'Lumen in Christo' by Howard Hanson. Gerard Schwarz conducted the Seattle Symphony Orchestra and Chorale.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Sibelius*: Pelléas et Mélisande & The Tempest

STEIN / OSR (1978)


----------



## MrTortoise

Johann Sebastian Bach
Singet dem Herrn ein neues Lied, Motet for double chorus BWV 225
Komm, Jesu, komm, Motet for double chorus BWV 229
Jesu, meine Freude, Motet for 5 voices BWV 227
Lobet den Herrn, alle Heiden, Motet for 4 voices BWV 230
Furchte dich nicht, ich bin bei dir, Motet for double chorus BWV 228
Der Geist hilft unser Schwachleit auf, Motet for double chorus BWV 226

Collegium Vocale Gent
Philippe Herreweghe, cond.

Terrific music making on this disc! I like Herreweghe's first recording of the Motets, yet this one seems to have better sound quality and more energy, or at least faster tempos in general.


----------



## bejart

Pavel Josef Vejvanovsky (1633-1693): Serenada

Libor Pesek conducting the Prague Chamber Orchestra -- Miroslav Kejmar and Zdenek Sedivy, trumpets


----------



## Selby

brotagonist said:


> Debussy
> Pelléas et Mélisande
> Jordan/Monte-Carlo
> [disc 3]
> 
> View attachment 73956
> 
> I finally took the time to reread the synopsis and it has helped me a lot. I also followed the libretto for a part of the second disc. The story is starting to come together for me. It's a start


The prince comes across Mélisande in the forest, he approaches her, she recoils and whisper-shouts,

"No me touche pas / no me touche pas"

...and I get goosebumplies. Every time.



I'm glad you're finding some enjoyment from it.


----------



## MrTortoise

Selby said:


> The prince comes across Mélisande in the forest, he approaches her, she recoils and whisper-shouts,
> 
> "No me touche pas / no me touche pas"
> 
> ...and I get goosebumplies. Every time.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm glad you're finding some enjoyment from it.


Reminds me of this quote from Debussy:

There is no theory. You have only to listen. Pleasure is the law.


----------



## Selby

"We will comprehend the word serenity 
and we will know peace."​


----------



## Vasks

_Most pianists can't hold a candle to de Larrocha's playing of Spanish music_

*The complete Iberia of Albeniz on a London 2 Lp set*


----------



## Pugg

​*Handel; Arias*
_Dietirch Fischer-Dieskau _


----------



## pmsummer

THE ORIGIN OF FIRE
_Music and Visions of_
*Hildegard von Bingen*
Anonymous 4

Harmonia Mundi


----------



## Pugg

Vasks said:


> _Most pianists can't hold a candle to de Larrocha's playing of Spanish music_
> 
> *The complete Iberia of Albeniz on a London 2 Lp set*
> 
> View attachment 73973


Lucky you :tiphat:


----------



## SeptimalTritone

Debussy- Images for Orchestra 




And Feldman- For Phillip Guston, California EAR Unit, the whole ungodly thing in one sitting. Explosive and sprawling.


----------



## bejart

Haydn: String Quartet No.33 in D Major, Op.33, No.6

Pro Arte Quartet: Alphonse Onnou and Laurent Halleux, violins -- Germain Prevost, viola -- Robert Maas, cello


----------



## opus55

Lancino: Violin Concerto
Bach: Cello Suites

















Soloists: Isabelle Faust (Lancino) and Yo-Yo Ma (Bach). Lancino Violin Concerto was quite fascinating.


----------



## Orfeo

*Yuri Shaporin *
Opera in four acts "The Decembrists."
-Al. Ivanov, A. Pirogov, Ivan Petrov, Georgi Nelepp, Selivanov, Volovov, Ivanovsky, et al.
-The Bolshoi Theatre Orchestra & Chorus/Alexander Melik-Pashayev.

*Vyacheslav Ovchinnikov*
Symphony no. I (in one movement).
-The USSR Radio Large Symphony Orchestra/Maxim Shostakovich.

*Gavriil Popov*
Symphony no. V in A Major "Pastoral."
-The USSR State Symphony Orchestra/Gurgen Karapetian.


----------



## Pugg

​*Bach: English Suites 2&3*
_Ivo Pogorelich _


----------



## Pugg

Time for some fireworks:

​*Verdi; Nabucco.
Souliotis/ Gobbi.*
_Lamberto Gardelli_ conducting.:tiphat:


----------



## johnnysc

Mozart - Symphony K16a, K45a & K167a

The Academy of Ancient Music


----------



## Vronsky

*Edgard Varese -- The Complete Works (CD1)*









Edgard Varese, Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra, Asko Ensemble, Riccardo Chailly (Conductor) -- The Complete Works (CD1)


----------



## bejart

Georg Heinrich Backofen (1768-1830): Clarinet Concert in B Flat, Op.3

Johannes Moesus conducting the SWR Rundfunkorchester Kaiserlautern -- Dieter Klocker, clarinet


----------



## Barbebleu

Bach Partitas for solo violin with Nathan Milstein. Superb playing and interpretation.


----------



## brotagonist

*The Lost Œuvre*

An album from my former LP collection that I haven't heard since at least the '80s, rediscovered a few moments ago, is now playing.

Stockhausen Stop; Ylem
London Sinfonietta

I used to prefer Ylem. Stop is on now.


----------



## Selby

Following the recent trend:


----------



## Morimur

*Bela Bartok - Concerto for Orchestra • Kossuth • 3 Village Scenes (Fischer)*


----------



## brotagonist

I could have stopped with ylem :lol: Stockhausen doesn't hit me the same way he did when I was 18, but, through his music, I opened my ears! 

I've noticed Spohr appear in this thread from time to time, so I'm trying to figure out what to hear. I am definitely very much intrigued by his opera Faust (exists in two versions, speaker and recitative), which I will definitely want to hear some time... but, as I read the article on him in Wikipedia, I am starting to think that, perhaps, he was not such a worthwhile composer?  It seems that little of his music attracts much interest today, with the exception of his clarinet concerti. Still, the article indicates that his symphonies show a progress from Classical style to program music and that some of his works are "formally unconventional," which attracts my attention.

All of a sudden, my interest seems to have deflated somewhat and I want to hear something else  so I'll just pick this one for now:

Spohr Clarinet Concerto 4 (Leister, de Burgos/Radio Symphony Orchestra Stuttgart)

What I think I'd really like to hear is his Symphony 9 "Seasons" and, especially, his withdrawn Symphony 10


----------



## bejart

Florian Leopold Gassmann (1729-1774): String Quartet in D Major

Giancarlo De Lorenzo conducting the Ensemble Vox Aurae


----------



## Richannes Wrahms

Dude wrote contemporary pretty music. It's got a certain, I don't know, Mendelssohnian tinge?, in that at least he's more consistent than Henze.


----------



## Blancrocher

Bach: "The Keyboard Album," with Rosalyn Tureck playing various rarities and the Italian Concerto, and Charles Rosen in the Art of Fugue.


----------



## Mahlerian

Adams: Absolute Jest
St Lawrence String Quartet, San Francisco Symphony, cond. Tilson Thomas









Beethoven references abound, including a mention of the Grosse Fuge. Don't know if it would be put in the top tier of Adams' output, though.


----------



## millionrainbows

Grieg, Schumann: Piano Concertos in A minor. Cecile Ousset, piano; Sir Neville Marriner, LSO (Grieg); Kurt Masur, LPO (Seraphim). Everybody should recognize this Grieg. These are good performances.

~


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1992, 1986 - 1990.


----------



## Guest

Coates
String Quartet no 7 'Angels'

Kreutzer Quartet
Philip Adams, organ

Jeebus I've fallen down a wormhole.

Love it.


----------



## bejart

Mozart: String Quintet in D Major, KV 593

Talich Quartet with Karel Rezak on 2nd viola: Jan Talich Jr. and Vladimir Bukac, violins -- Jan Talich Sr., viola -- Evzen Rattay, cello


----------



## Vaneyes

brotagonist said:


> I'm making space in the CD player, because... some new albums have arrived :trp:
> 
> As a result, I'm finishing up with Stockhausen's Mantra tonight.
> 
> View attachment 73963
> 
> Pestova, Meyer
> 
> This work has received much attention over the years and is the third I have come to know well (the only one I now own, on CD). It has become my definitive version (although I would like to hear the Kontarskys again, just for comparison).


Stockhausen, the work of the devil.


----------



## Vaneyes

clara s said:


> Zefiro torna e di soavi accenti l' aer fa grato...
> 
> Claudio Monteverdi in his most touching and at the same time exciting madrigal
> 
> *William Christie and Les Florrisants*
> 
> or sung by Rial and Jaroussky
> 
> ps I did not know PetrB at all
> but this suggestion he made about this song, in a Lieder thread, was top
> 
> I listen to it every morning in the office, just before I start the day
> 
> try it and let yourself in the abyss


Every CM lover should make the effort of seeing them atleast once in concert. :tiphat:


----------



## millionrainbows

Schumann: Works for Piano & Orchestra; Murray Perahia; Claudio Abbado. Great in every sense, including sonics.


----------



## gardibolt

Respighi Ancient Airs, Suite #2, Antal Dorati, Philharmonia Hungarica. I can't remember ever getting around to listening to these closely. Quite delightful, and excellent sound from the Mercury Living Presence boxes.


----------



## ProudSquire

*Beethoven *

Piano Trio No.3 in C Minor
Piano Trio No.6 in E Flat

Beaux Arts Trio

*Brahms*

String Sextet No.1 in B flat major

Raphael Ensemble

*Mendelssohn *

Symphony No.4 in A major "Italian"








*Schoenberg*

String Quartet No. 4, Op. 37


----------



## Barbebleu

Brahms Piano Quintet - Amadeus and Christoph Eschenbach.


----------



## Selby




----------



## bejart

Vaclav Pichl (1741-1805): Violin Concerto in D Major, Op.3, No.1

Milan Lajcik leading the Prague Chamber Orchestra -- Gabriela Demeterova, violin


----------



## Barbebleu

Now onto Brahms String Quintet #1 with Amadeus and Cecil Aronowitz.


----------



## Guest

Amazing sound and fine playing, if not quite the Berlin Phil. Not a bad find for 1.99! (And in a store that caters more to a rock/pop crowd.)


----------



## Selby




----------



## ArtMusic

I dislike the staging of this production.


----------



## Guest

Another wonderful $1.99 disc! Not quite as tautly argued as Richter/Kondrashin, but the Cziffras have plenty of exciting things to say!










Edit: It was only $.99!!


----------



## johnnysc

Mozart - Violin Concertos No. 2 & 4

Itzhak Perlman


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Dutilleux, Sonate, Figures de Resonances*


----------



## Blancrocher

via Spotify:

The Miro Quartet playing Schubert's 15th. This one's a keeper.


----------



## brotagonist

I am experiencing-via a preliminary overview listen-a musical première this rainy afternoon.









Haydn Die Schöpfung
Harnoncourt/Wien

Harnoncourt did two recordings of Haydn's the Creation: this is the earlier. I scanned a lot of commentary and reviews and concluded that, in general, the reception of this earlier one was wide, while the latter one seemed encumbered with more criticisms (likely anti-HIPsters :lol. Furthermore, I wanted to avoid recordings that obviously show their age or audience intrusions. German was a must. Cost was also a factor, as this is not a mega-interest, but something compelled me to get a recording of it anyway. A credible reviewer on Amazon concludes: "An excellent, inexpensive choice for those seeking a German-language recording of Haydn's Creation." I agree. The booklet includes all of the text, too, so there's nothing stopping me from getting into this  The singers are marvellous, too!


----------



## Jeff W

*In which Jeff starts the Saturday Symphony early*

Good evening TC! Going to start the Saturday Symphony early!









Dmitri Shostakovich - Symphony No. 4 in C minor, Op. 43 with Rudolf Barshai conducting the WDR Symphony Orchestra.


----------



## Tedski

Ordered another copy of this, for one that went missing in action, in the postal stream last week; arrived safe and sound today.
(By the way, am I the only one who prefers the piano version over the orchestral?)


----------



## Tedski

Tedski said:


> Ordered another copy of this, for one that went missing in action, in the postal stream last week; arrived safe and sound today.
> (By the way, am I the only one who prefers the piano version over the orchestral?)


Man, they take some of these at break-neck speed. Not what I've grown accustomed to hearing.


----------



## Selby

^^^ Never heard it; I'll do that this weekend.


----------



## bejart

Brahms: Piano Quintet No.2 in A Major, Op.26

Derek Han, piano -- Isabelle Faust, violin -- Bruno Giuranna, viola -- Alain Meunier, cello


----------



## Tedski

He Zhanhao and Chen Gang: The Butterfly Lovers Violin Concerto
Yu Lina, violin; Li Jian/BBC Concert Orchestra

A 1996 recording, featuring Yu Lina, who premiered this piece in 1959, at the age of 18.


----------



## Mahlerian

Hmm, not much of a coherent theme for the previous day's listening...

Schoenberg: Orchestral Songs Op. 22
Yvonne Minton, BBC Symphony Orchestra, cond. Boulez









Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 5 in D, Symphony No. 9 in E minor
London Philharmonic Orchestra, cond. Boult









Mahler: Kindertotenlieder
Brigitte Fassbaender, NDR Symphony Orchestra, cond. Tennstedt









Checking this disc out on Spotify via the Kindertotenlieder, as I haven't heard Tennstedt's interpretation before (I do have a different Fassbaender recording with Chailly and the Concertgebouw).


----------



## Guest

Magnificent playing but only so-so sound, which is not helped by a few audible edits in the first movement. Still, Gilels' playing makes it all worthwhile.


----------



## Green pasture

Mozart: String Quartet in E flat major, K. 428 (one of the group of 6 dedicated to Haydn), recorded by the Busch Quartet in New York City in 1942 (on an OOP Bidddulph CD)

The recording can also be heard in this YT upload:


----------



## Weston

brotagonist said:


> I've noticed Spohr appear in this thread from time to time, so I'm trying to figure out what to hear. I am definitely very much intrigued by his opera Faust (exists in two versions, speaker and recitative), which I will definitely want to hear some time... but, as I read the article on him in Wikipedia, I am starting to think that, perhaps, he was not such a worthwhile composer?  It seems that little of his music attracts much interest today, with the exception of his clarinet concerti. Still, the article indicates that his symphonies show a progress from Classical style to program music and that some of his works are "formally unconventional," which attracts my attention.


I have few of his works and I can vouch for a couple of his violin concertos, especially the No. 7 if you are into memorable themes. I have recently acquired his Nonet and Octet but have given them only a skim-listen if you know what I mean.



dogen said:


> Coates
> String Quartet no 7 'Angels'
> 
> Kreutzer Quartet
> Philip Adams, organ
> 
> Jeebus I've fallen down a wormhole.
> 
> Love it.


Nice mixed metaphor. I'll need to look into Coates now -- or this weekend sometime maybe. There's so much I want to explore I can't remember a tenth of it. And then I fall asleep.


----------



## Weston

Kontrapunctus said:


> Amazing sound and fine playing, if not quite the Berlin Phil. Not a bad find for 1.99! (And in a store that caters more to a rock/pop crowd.)


My goodness! I had that LP back when I had LPs, back when it was new. Interesting that they had to remind us it's stereo in the lower left corner.


----------



## nightscape

*Janáček* - "Taras Bulba" (Wit/Warsaw Philharmonic)


----------



## Weston

*Conterminous Classic Classical*

*Donizetti: Sinfonia (Quartetto) in A *
Geza Oberfrank / Budapest Failoni Chamber Orchestra










This is not bad. It embraces much of the pleasantness of the classical era while avoiding many of its tedious musical gestures. I have not noticed one trill resolving to the tonic for instance. It also avoids some of the excesses of the romantic. I would not quite put him in a league with Kraus in my personal pantheon, but maybe with Boccherini. (Though I nearly changed my mind when the 3rd movment very nearly breaks into Pachelbel's Canon! Fortunately the illusion only lasts a moment.)

*Mendelssohn: String Symphony No. 11 *
Nicholas Ward / Northern Chamber Orchestra










I used to categorize these youthful string symphonies as baroque in spite of the time they were written. Many of them sound baroque, sans continuo. Not this one. It is more classical in feeling. The 3rd movement is quite beautiful and inspiring, almost Mozartian. The 5th movement is a fugue or fughetta, reminding once again of the baroque.

*Mozart: Symphony No. 40 in G minor, K.550 *
Richard Edliner / Mozart Festival Orchestra










I thought I'd give this symphony a try. I hear it's supposed to be pretty good.

The CD is one of those bargain basement (for the time) $5.00 to $8.00 CDs I would pick up at Circuit City in their CD grab box back in pre-internet days. For a while I was convinced the orchestras and conductors were fictitious, but I have since seen images of Richard Edliner on line. It's nice to enjoy this workhorse more now that I am not quite so averse to Mozart.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mozart ; piano concertos 17/18

Daniel Barenboim *


----------



## bejart

Brahms: Piano Quartet No.2 in A Major, Op.26

Derek Han, piano -- Isabelle Faust, violin -- Bruno Giuranna, viola -- Alain Meunier, cello


----------



## bejart

Franz Benda (1709-1786): Flute Concerto in E Minor

Milan Munclinger conducting the Prague Chamber Orchestra -- Jean Pierre Rampal, flute


----------



## breakup

I used to belong to the "International Preview Society", and once a month they would send me a notice of the LP they were going to send, I usually forgot to sent the refusal back, so I ended up with a lot of records, mostly from Deutsche Grammophon.


----------



## Pugg

millionrainbows said:


> Schumann: Works for Piano & Orchestra; Murray Perahia; Claudio Abbado. Great in every sense, including sonics.


Tanks for reminding .:tiphat:


----------



## Pugg

ArtMusic said:


> I dislike the staging of this production.


Enlighten me again; why are you buying things like this then?


----------



## Josh

Strauss himself conducting his Alpine Symphony and Der Rosenkavalier. Yeah. Awesome.


----------



## breakup




----------



## Pugg

The* Verdi* Album
_Jonas Kaufmann _


----------



## opus55

Brahms: Piano Trio No. 3
Giordano: Andrea Chenier


----------



## Pugg

opus55 said:


> Brahms: Piano Trio No. 3
> Giordano: Andrea Chenier


In that order or together


----------



## Tedski




----------



## tortkis

Bernhard Lang: Die Sterne des Hungers / Monadologie VII (Kairos, 2010)









Die Sterne des Hungers (2007) nach Texten von Christine Lavant
Monadologie VII ...for Arnold (2009)

Sabine Lutzenberger (mezzo soprano)
Klangforum Wien / Sylvain Cambreling (conductor)

Lang's compositions are based on repetition but the variations are presented in a very interesting and attractive way. _Die Sterne des Hungers_ is based on poems of Christine Lavant, which are arranged using the cut-up technique (popularized by William S. Burroughs). Lutzenberger's singing is wonderful. _Monadologie VII_ is based on Arnold Schönberg's Chamber Symphony No. 2. It's a powerful, driving piece.


----------



## nightscape

*Vaughan Williams* - A Pastoral Symphony (Previn/LSO)


----------



## Pugg

​
Casadesus: Concerto for Piano and Orchestra, Op. 37 (1971) with the Orchestre National de L'O.R.T.F.
Paganini-Stokowski: Moto perpetuo
Ravel: Pavane pour une infante défunte
Ravel: La Valse
Ravel: Boléro


----------



## ArtMusic




----------



## Pugg

​*Verdi: Macbeth.*
_Milnes/ Cossotto/Carreras / Raimondi._
_Maestro Muti conducting._:tiphat:


----------



## MrTortoise

Sergei Prokoviev
Piano Sonata No. 9 in C, Op. 103
Piano Sonata No. 10 in C minor, Op. 137 (fragment)
Four Pieces for Piano, Op. 4
Sarcasms, Op. 17
Toccata in D minor, Op. 11
Vision fugitives, Op. 22

Barbara Nissman, piano


----------



## Musicophile

Schumann: Piano Concerto - Melnikov









I've just reviewed it on my blog here: http://musicophilesblog.com/2015/08/22/captivating-period-schumann-from-alexander-melnikov/


----------



## elgar's ghost

Tedski said:


> Ordered another copy of this, for one that went missing in action, in the postal stream last week; arrived safe and sound today.
> (By the way, am I the only one who prefers the piano version over the orchestral?)


As in the case of his Legends I like the piano and orchestral versions pretty much equally. Dvořák was a curious example where his works for piano duet overshadows virtually all of his (larger) output for piano solo.


----------



## ArtMusic

*Outstanding music and performance.* Highly recommended by ArtMusic.


----------



## gHeadphone

Life affirming Verdi


----------



## Barbebleu

Onto Brahms Clarinet Trio with Eschenbach, Leister and Donderer.


----------



## Pugg

​
HAYDN Sonata, Hob.XVI:44
CHOPIN Ballade No.3


----------



## elgar's ghost

Krenek - Symphonies 1, 2 & 5 (image for Symphony 2 too small to use but recording is from the same cpo cycle)










Wagner - Gotterdammerung:


----------



## opus55

Beethoven: Piano Concerto No.5










Still early in the morning. I am slowly increasing volume..


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Victoria, Missa O Quam Gloriosum*

Victoria gave his gifts to the church, and the Ensemble Plus Ultra gave their gifts to Victoria.


----------



## Green pasture

Brahms: Violin Concerto in D major, Op. 77, played by the great Bronislaw Huberman in a live performance on 23 January 1944 at the Carnegie Hall in New York City, accompanied by the Philharmonic-Symphony Orchestra of New York conducted by Artur Rodzinski. A performance just like no other, fiery, stirring and moving in its own unique way.

In January 1896, a 13-year old Huberman played the Brahms concerto in the presence of the composer. Brahms was so moved by the boy's performance that he gave him a photograph signed from "your grateful listener". Brahms also promised to compose a rhapsody for violin especially for the boy, but unfortunately the composer's death in 1897 prevented it from being realized.


----------



## Pugg

​*Scarlatti: Concerto Grosso*
_I Musici_.


----------



## Weston

*Bach: Exceprts from the W. F. Bach Notebook - Minuets, Allemande and various Preludes BWV 836 through BWV 857*
Wolfgang Rubato, piano










Pleasant baroque for the morning, but -- oh! Must we have so much rubato? I feel that barque must be more rhythmic. This sometimes sounds more like he is pausing to find the next note.


----------



## D Smith

Celebrating Debussy's birthday here all day. I've started with Images, Estampes and all the Etudes performed by Paul Crossley. Crossley has a few strange (to my ears) interpretations but generally is quite good and has a nice touch on the piano.


----------



## pmsummer

LIGETI
_Chamber Concerto - Ramifications - String Quartet No. 2 - Aventures - Lux Aeterna_
*György Ligeti*
Ensemble InterContemporain
Pierre Boulez - conductor
LaSalle Quartet
Chor des Norddeutschen Rundfunks Hamburg
Helmue Franz - director

Deutsche Grammophon


----------



## bejart

Frantisek Jiranek (1698-1778): Bassoon Concerto in G Minor

Jana Semeradova conducting the Collegium Marianum -- Sergio Azzolini, bassoon


----------



## Pugg

Next on:

​*Verhulst:*Symphony / Overtures.
Matthias Bamert


----------



## Dr Johnson

Disc 4. Sonata for Piano etc.


----------



## MrTortoise

William Schuman
Symphony No. 10

Unsure of performers. Streaming via youtube:


----------



## cwarchc

Last night was watching this young lady play the 1st half of this on the BBC Proms
She recoded this album when she was 25, she's in her early thirties and very good IMHO


----------



## Mahlerian

Saturday symphony:
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 4 in C minor
Chicago Symphony Orchestra, cond. Haitink


----------



## brotagonist

Starting the morning at the beginning: disc one.









Dutilleux 2 Symphonies
Barenboim/O Paris

This composer is a new discovery. I got the EMI double a couple of summers ago and was very much taken by the subtlety of his music. Since the CDs are only partially filled, to nearly 60 minutes, there is not that much music here that isn't on the aforementioned double (a good disc worth and a bit more), but the cost of this set is low and these are different performances. Since the composer wrote so little, every little bit counts


----------



## Guest

brotagonist said:


> I am experiencing-via a preliminary overview listen-a musical première this rainy afternoon.
> 
> View attachment 74000
> 
> 
> Haydn Die Schöpfung
> Harnoncourt/Wien
> 
> Harnoncourt did two recordings of Haydn's the Creation: this is the earlier. I scanned a lot of commentary and reviews and concluded that, in general, the reception of this earlier one was wide, while the latter one seemed encumbered with more criticisms (likely anti-HIPsters :lol. Furthermore, I wanted to avoid recordings that obviously show their age or audience intrusions. German was a must. Cost was also a factor, as this is not a mega-interest, but something compelled me to get a recording of it anyway. A credible reviewer on Amazon concludes: "An excellent, inexpensive choice for those seeking a German-language recording of Haydn's Creation." I agree. The booklet includes all of the text, too, so there's nothing stopping me from getting into this  The singers are marvellous, too!


If the language is not a big issue,this one is my favourite.Glorious singing and a fine recording.


----------



## Pugg

​*Verdi; Requiem.*
_Nilsson/ Chookasian/ Bergonzi/Flagello._
Maestro Leinsdorf conducting


----------



## Vasks

*David Amram - Concerto for Woodwind, Brass, Jazz Quintets and Orchestra & Elegy for Violin and Orchestra (Zinman/Flying Fish LP) *

Amram is as eclectic as a composer get. He personally gave me this record when I met him 30 or so years ago. I think it was at Salem College for some kind of composers conference.


----------



## millionrainbows

Xenakis: Works for Piano; Aki Takahashi, piano (MODE). A good way to hear Xenakis. I did not enjoy his music that much until I learned what he was doing, which freed my mind of any false expectations or feelings that I was somehow missing something. It is what it is: music constructed according to mathematical methods. As a composer, Xenakis figures out the best way to translate mathematical ideas into musical ideas. 'Best means most artful, best sounding, most practical for a performer, and perhaps even 'most entertaining.' Has he done it? Yes, he has done it, and mapped out an area that is uniquely his own. It even has historical resonances, which are completely congruous with modern musical thought, which is exemplified by the Greek quadrivium, which puts music (mathematics of time) in a quasi-mathematical context, with astronomy (mathematics of the spheres), geometry (mathematics of space), arithmetic (mathematics of number). Xenakis is Greek, so it's a natural.

~

It gets better as it goes, into the third cut. Yet, I sometimes wonder...if it's not the idea, rather than the music itself. Still, MODE has done such a good job that this question becomes less crucial. Xenakis definitely needs champions to make it work.


----------



## millionrainbows

Mahlerian said:


> Saturday symphony:
> Shostakovich: Symphony No. 4 in C minor
> Chicago Symphony Orchestra, cond. Haitink


It's not like you to listen to Shostakovich, is it, Mahlerian? Are you doing a re-examination?


----------



## millionrainbows

Tedski said:


>


Gee, that is a really Italian-looking CD.


----------



## Mahlerian

millionrainbows said:


> It's not like you to listen to Shostakovich, is it, Mahlerian? Are you doing a re-examination?


I've always loved the Fourth (the Fourteenth, too). As a matter of fact, I've never thought that Shostakovich is a bad composer. I just don't consider him one of the greatest, and find many other composers of the era more interesting.

That, and it's also the symphony of the week, which I've listened to regardless of my taste along with everyone else.


----------



## bejart

Beethoven: String Trio in E Flat, Op.3

Grumiaux Trio: Arthur Grumiaux, violin -- Georges Janzer, viola -- Eva Czako, cello


----------



## millionrainbows

Tedski said:


> Ordered another copy of this, for one that went missing in action, in the postal stream last week; arrived safe and sound today.
> (By the way, am I the only one who prefers the piano version over the orchestral?)


Are they sisters or...something more? Intriguing cover.


----------



## millionrainbows

Mahlerian said:


> I've always loved the Fourth (the Fourteenth, too). As a matter of fact, I've never thought that Shostakovich is a bad composer. I just don't consider him one of the greatest, and find many other composers of the era more interesting.
> 
> That, and it's also the symphony of the week, which I've listened to regardless of my taste along with everyone else.


Oh, I did not realize that there was a 'symphony of the week.'


----------



## Becca

ArtMusic said:


>


I have only seen & heard the original two act version which has since been reworked as 3 acts, which is probably for the good. My reaction is that there is much of interest both musically and choreography, but I think that it was a stretch to make a full-evening ballet out of it. Perhaps Ashton could when working with John Lanchbery but Wheeldon & Talbot didn't quite get there. Having said that, Lauren Cuthbertson is great and Zenaida Yanowsky is hilarious. The Mad Hatter's Tea Party is perhaps the best part, or maybe the Queen of Tarts...


----------



## Becca

millionrainbows said:


> Are they sisters or...something more? Intriguing cover.


Given that Marielle Labeque is married to the conductor, Semyon Bychkov...


----------



## D Smith

For Saturday Symphony; Shostakovich Symphony No. 4: Kondrashin/Moscow State Philharmonic. One of my favourite symphonies by Shostakovich. He really seems to be speaking in his own voice with this one, all the way through. This is a very good reading, and brisker than others in the first movement. The recording has some audible flaws but doesn't get in the way too much. Recommended.


----------



## EDaddy

Getting ready for a huge life change. Moving to Maui in two weeks. Just got my ticket so it's official!
Going to be posting a less frequently until I get settled into my new place there but I had a rare minute so...


http://postimage.org/app.php

This has been a mainstay here as of late. Calms my nerves which are definitely a bit frayed at the moment. So much to do and so little time!


----------



## MrTortoise

EDaddy said:


> Getting ready for a huge life change. Moving to Maui in two weeks. Just got my ticket so it's official!
> Going to be posting a less frequently until I get settled into my new place there but I had a rare minute so...
> 
> 
> http://postimage.org/app.php
> 
> This has been a mainstay here as of late. Calms my nerves which are definitely a bit frayed at the moment. So much to do and so little time!


Best of luck with the move, the hills of Tennessee to the isle of Maui, wowey! And I'll have less competition getting the choice discs at McKay's


----------



## MrTortoise

Ernest Krenek

String Quartet No. 1, Op. 6

Sonare-Quartett


----------



## MrTortoise

Dmitri Shoshtakovich

Symphony No. 4

Royal Liverpool Philharmonic Orchestra
Vasily Petrenko, cond.

For Saturday Symphony. Another new symphony for me and I will need to listen again. Movements 2 and 3 engaged me more than the first. I'm sure it was a matter of lack of attention. I have to revisit this work.


----------



## Manxfeeder

EDaddy said:


> Getting ready for a huge life change. Moving to Maui in two weeks.


Wow, that sounds great. Have a safe trip.

Today, Haydn's piano sonatas, Nos. 52-57.


----------



## jim prideaux

fallen out of the habit of posting due to holidays, family etc but thought I would re-engage with TC this evening while listening to Finzi Cello Concerto performed by Raphael Wallfisch ,Vernon Handley and the RLPO.......

as I have mentioned I had two visits to the Proms last week and the second on Thursday featured an outstanding performance of Nielsen's 2nd Symphony by the Danish National S.O. conducted by Fabio Luisi.This particular Prom also included the Nielsen cantata Hymnus Amoris which was simply a revelation and I will have to dig out the recording I have!


----------



## Manxfeeder

MrTortoise said:


> Best of luck with the move, the hills of Tennessee to the isle of Maui, wowey! And I'll have less competition getting the choice discs at McKay's


I'm still around, so don't get complacent.


----------



## MrTortoise

MrTortoise said:


> Best of luck with the move, the hills of Tennessee to the isle of Maui, wowey! And I'll have less competition getting the choice discs at McKay's





Manxfeeder said:


> I'm still around, so don't get complacent.


That's why I hide all the discs I can't get in the New Age section, wait, DOH!


----------



## omega

*Wagner*
_Das Rheingold (1. und 2. Szene)_
Goerg Solti & allii


----------



## millionrainbows

Saturday Symphony: Shostakovich 4; Moscow SO, from YouTube. Sounds like most Shostakovich; interesting but somehow not memorable. The usual rhythmic jabs; what do they represent this time, a phone ringing in the middle of the night, a guy getting beaten, jabs of a dagger, marching soldiers, a leaky faucet dripping, knocking on a door, or just plain old spasms of fear?


----------



## millionrainbows

jim prideaux said:


> fallen out of the habit of posting due to holidays, family etc but thought I would re-engage with TC this evening while listening to Finzi Cello Concerto performed by Raphael Wallfisch ,Vernon Handley and the RLPO.......
> 
> as I have mentioned I had two visits to the Proms last week and the second on Thursday featured an outstanding performance of Nielsen's 2nd Symphony by the Danish National S.O. conducted by Fabio Luisi.This particular Prom also included the Nielsen cantata Hymnus Amoris which was simply a revelation and I will have to dig out the recording I have!


Prideaux, you must be the biggest Nielsen fan around here (planet Earth). Keep us posted on the sports, I kind of miss that part.


----------



## ProudSquire

*Shostakovich*

Symphony No. 4 in C minor, Op.43

Kirill Kondrashin
Moscow Philharmonic Orchestra Conducted

:tiphat:


----------



## Selby




----------



## jim prideaux

millionrainbows said:


> Prideaux, you must be the biggest Nielsen fan around here (planet Earth). Keep us posted on the sports, I kind of miss that part.


just managed a draw at home this afternoon following two defeats and the shipping of seven goals-still propping up the table and the atmosphere is toxic but then again nothing new!


----------



## OldFashionedGirl

_On You Tube:_
*Persichetti* - Symphony no. 4. Philhadelphia Orchestra. Conducted by Eugene Ormandy.


----------



## Tedski

Now Showing:


----------



## johnnysc

Streaming on Amazon Prime.....

Mozart - Complete Piano Concertos

Murray Perahia

Disc 1

Wow.....add this to the 'to buy' list.


----------



## MrTortoise

Johannes Ockeghem

Prolation Mass

The Sound and the Fury

Thanks to Chordalrock for pointing me to this group. Though recorded where there is obviously lots of reverberation, the sound is very close so the individual voices are revealed and not muddied. You can tell this group is very conscious of the sonorities their voices make collectively. The scores for the masses are also included on the CD.


----------



## Blancrocher

Schubert's Piano Sonatas 20, 14, and 1 (Lupu); Schubert and Boccherini String Quintets (Stern, Laredo, etc.)


----------



## MrTortoise

Ludwig van Beethoven

Piano Sonata No. 19 in G minor, Op. 49 No. 1
Piano Sonata No. 20 in G, Op. 49 No. 2
Piano Sonata No. 21 in C, 'Waldstein'

Annie Fischer, piano


----------



## Becca

millionrainbows said:


> Prideaux, you must be t*he biggest Nielsen fan around here* (planet Earth). Keep us posted on the sports, I kind of miss that part.


Excuuuuse me?!


----------



## Selby




----------



## Manxfeeder

*Ockeghem, Missa Cuiusvis Toni. *

Lovely singing with rich, dark voices. But what's with those covers? Sure, shirts can get expensive, but couldn't they at least find a comb for this poor guy?


----------



## Vaneyes

For "Saturday Symphony" listening, *Shostakovich*: Symphony 4, w. USSRMOCSO/Rozhdestvensky (rec.1985).


----------



## johnnysc

Now streaming on Amazon Prime.....

Ludwig van Beethoven: The 9 Symphonies

Arturo Toscanini / NBC Symphony Orchestra

Disc 1 - Symphonies No. 1 & 2


----------



## Vaneyes

EDaddy said:


> Getting ready for a huge life change. Moving to Maui in two weeks. Just got my ticket so it's official!
> Going to be posting a less frequently until I get settled into my new place there but I had a rare minute so...
> 
> 
> 
> This has been a mainstay here as of late. Calms my nerves which are definitely a bit frayed at the moment. So much to do and so little time!


There's golf on Maui, yuh know.


----------



## EDaddy

Manxfeeder said:


> Wow, that sounds great. Have a safe trip.
> 
> Today, Haydn's piano sonatas, Nos. 52-57.
> 
> View attachment 74040


Thanks Manx! I'll catch ya on the flip side.


----------



## EDaddy

MrTortoise said:


> Best of luck with the move, the hills of Tennessee to the isle of Maui, wowey! And I'll have less competition getting the choice discs at McKay's


Thanks T! Shhhhh! Don't tell anyone... I hid all my best McKay Classical finds in the Comedy section, wait, DOH!


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1990.


----------



## Vaneyes

For *Debussy* birthday (1862), recorded 1989.


----------



## MrTortoise

Another gift the birthday boy Claude gave to us:

La Mer

Cleveland Orchestra
Pierre Boulez, cond.


----------



## MoonlightSonata

Britten, _Lachrymae_
I don't know why, but I really like this piece.


----------



## Guest

Perhaps not the place to ask, but is this the 1963 recording? Its one of my favourites.The first one (lp) is clear the 1963 but I like to buy the quartets on cd.


----------



## elgar's ghost

After the emotional dipper ride of Gotterdammerung I'm now enlisting the help of my old chum Paul Hindemith to give me some cool neoclassical balm:

Konzertmusik for Viola and Large Chamber Orchestra, Op. 48 (1930), _Der Schwanendreher _for Viola and Small Orchestra (1935), Trauermusik for Viola and String Orchestra (1936), Nobilissima Visione - complete ballet music (1938), Five Pieces for Strings op. 44:4 (1927), Cello Concerto op. 3 (1916), Cello Concerto no. 2 (1940), Clarinet Concerto (1947), Horn Concerto (1949), Concerto for Trumpet, Bassoon & Strings (1949) and Concerto for Flute, Oboe, Clarinet, Bassoon, Harp & Orchestra (1949)


----------



## brotagonist

I just listened to Mahler's Des Knaben Wunderhorn (orchestral version) again  Once again, I reiterate that I am very attracted to these songs. I read in the album booklet that Mahler grew up near an army barracks, hence his music has a lot of drumming and marches. While I associate that with Shostakovich (and Nielsen), I never thought of it as Mahlerian. It sure comes through strongly on this recording.








Gielen/SWF RSO

Another thing that shocked me: as I listened, I couldn't help hearing Weill's Dreigroschenoper between the lines  That never occurred to me before, but these songs clearly must have inspired Weill's song style!


----------



## brotagonist

traverso said:


> Perhaps not the place to ask, but is this the 1963 recording? Its one of my favourites.The first one (lp) is clear the 1963 but I like to buy the quartets on cd.
> View attachment 74050
> View attachment 74051


I hope this helps 

I did a little searching and it would appear to be the 1963 recording. A reviewer on Amazon says it is:

"Despite the picture on the slipcase, this is the 1963 recording of the cycle, with Mann, Cohen, Hillyer, and Adam. In fact, inside the slipcase is the 2001 French Sony release of the 1963 cycle in a slimline jewel box. Quartet No. 4 is split across the 2 discs."

Here is Gramophone's review of the French reissue you have pictured above (of the 1963 recording).

ArchivMusik has also reissued the 1963 set, with what must be the original cover, on 3 CDs.


----------



## brotagonist

Selby said:


>


I was wondering how long it would take for you to discover that one, Selby  I had it on pre-order, but ended up cancelling for a bit, when I realized I already have about two dozen Xenakis albums :lol:


----------



## MrTortoise

Franz Schubert

String Quartet No. 15 in G, D.887

Quartetto Italiano


----------



## Balthazar

*Shostakovich ~ Symphony No. 4.* For SS, Gergiev leads the Mariinsky.

*Debussy ~ Images (1894) / Estampes / Images (Series I & II).* Paul Jacobs at the piano.

*Mendelssohn ~ String Quartets Nos. 1-3.* The Emerson Quartet performs.


----------



## D Smith

Continuing the Debussy birthday celebration with his gorgeous Sonata for Flute Viola and Harp, La Mer, Nocturnes, Jeux and Rhapsodie. The Boulez disc is stunning in every way and on my desert island.


----------



## Guest

brotagonist said:


> I hope this helps
> 
> I did a little searching and it would appear to be the 1963 recording. A reviewer on Amazon says it is:
> 
> "Despite the picture on the slipcase, this is the 1963 recording of the cycle, with Mann, Cohen, Hillyer, and Adam. In fact, inside the slipcase is the 2001 French Sony release of the 1963 cycle in a slimline jewel box. Quartet No. 4 is split across the 2 discs."
> 
> Here is Gramophone's review of the French reissue you have pictured above (of the 1963 recording).
> 
> ArchivMusik has also reissued the 1963 set, with what must be the original cover, on 3 CDs.


Thank you for your help:tiphat:,glad that this is the one I am looking for.The link to the gramophone is not working,they ask for money.


----------



## Becca

traverso said:


> Thank you for your help:tiphat:,glad that this is the one I am looking for.The link to the gramophone is not working,they ask for money.


Flush your browser's cache/history. Gramophone lets you do one access then demands money but the only way that it knows that you did an access si by keeping a 'cookie' stored on your system hence clearing them and you haven't seen any


----------



## Becca

As a general note to my previous post ... it is a good security habit to always clear your browser's cache/history on a daily basis. Some browsers can be set to automatically clear it whenever you close the browser. The reasons for this are many but the biggest is that the 'cookies' stored in your browser can be examined by any other site and it will then let the server at the other end know exactly what you have been doing, what sites you have been visiting, etc., etc.. Yes it's a bit of a pain to re-enter passwords every time, but it is better than the alternative.

P.S. This comes from someone whose specialty is dealing with computer servers and security.


----------



## Selby

traverso said:


> Thank you for your help:tiphat:,glad that this is the one I am looking for.The link to the gramophone is not working,they ask for money.


You can quickly Ctrl+a to select all the text and then paste it into a word document. That's been my quick work-around to this problem.


----------



## KenOC

"P.S. This comes from someone whose specialty is dealing with computer servers and security."

I believe that with a decent firewall (Windows has one, and I suppose Apple as well) nobody is going to be examining anything stored on your computer unless they're sitting at it. Further, if you have a properly secured home router, nobody will be able to get into your network at all.


----------



## MrTortoise

Igor Stravinsky

Card Game

Cleveland Orchestra
Igor Stravinsky, cond.


----------



## Becca

KenOC said:


> "P.S. This comes from someone whose specialty is dealing with computer servers and security."
> 
> I believe that with a decent firewall (Windows has one, and I suppose Apple as well) nobody is going to be examining anything stored on your computer unless they're sitting at it. Further, if you have a properly secured home router, nobody will be able to get into your network at all.


A firewall does not protect you from the browser querying the cache as quickly evidenced by any number of sites which enforce access limit counts by storing and accessing browser cookies.


----------



## KenOC

Becca said:


> A firewall does not protect you from the browser querying the cache as quickly evidenced by any number of sites which enforce access limit counts by storing and accessing browser cookies.


From cookiecentral.com:

"Can malicious sites read cookie information used by another site?"
"Cookies are designed to be read only by the site that provides them, not by other sites."

It would seem that "scanning your cookies" is not a likely thing.


----------



## starthrower




----------



## Becca

Note that I did NOT say 'malicious', I referred to a legitimate site perusing the cookie file to see what others are set. Cookies are referred to by the way that they are accessed, first party and third party, and there is no intrinsic reason why a cookie set by one site cannot be accessed by another, most sites try to do it as it is part of their targeted marketing methodology. This is the reason that some browsers allow you to set a security option that says that a cookie can only be accessed by the same domain that set it, and the default for that is that anyone can read them, i.e. restricting third party cookie access.

As this is not the place to get into a more detailed discussion of this, I will stop now but will be happy to have a private conversation with anyone who wants more information.f


----------



## deprofundis

Im lisening to Claude vivier to me quebec(province) finest, he is gloom n doom, im lisening to his material just before his death
i like to point out im not a homosexual but vivier death was tragic to classical world , i would like to mention im tolerant towards gays event if the hit on me, im not interrest..but i acknowledge some of these man has talent.

In other word i give to cesars what belong to him, vivier was the flame that put avant-garde music on the map for quebec that is
this itself is mind blowing, please lisen pop music here is so bad vivier was an eye opener, here come the light(in german) was epic, it's music whit a soul a deep soul, i cannot wait to get vivier lonely child... i aclaim talent no mather if you a homosexual, a commie, a klansman , a neo-nazi. If your music is good i will lisen to it im that liberal.

Than someone might read this and Wonder if im some bench fencer dude, no im a proud nihilist i dont care about politic let the kids plays, but im not an anarchist since we need a system, my personnal view or complex.Ockay let's get something straight nihilist dosen kill people or do stupid things on random like in clockwork orange, nihilism is freedom nihilism is salvation but you can still beleive in god if you dont beleive in anything.


----------



## bejart

Anton Zimmermann (1741-1781): Symphony in E Major

Peter Zajicek conducting the Musica Aeterna


----------



## MrTortoise

Richard Wagner

Tristan und Isolde, Act I

Wolfgang Windgassen - Tristan, Birgit Nilsson -Isolde, Eberhard Waechter - Kurwenal, Christa Ludwig - Brangane, Peter Schreier - young sailor
Bayreuther Festspiele
Karl Böhm, cond.


----------



## MrTortoise

Terry Riley

A Rainbow in Curved Air
Poppy Nogood and the Phantom Band

Had to get my chakras re-aligned after that Wagner


----------



## SeptimalTritone

Feldman- For Christian Wolff (flute and piano/celesta)

played by Eberhand Blum and Nils Vigeland

By far Feldman's most pared-down piece. It's more pontillistic rather than melodic or chordal. Although a chordal sonority and melodic motif does gradually emerge as the piece goes on. Something always gradually emerges out of the starting material when we're talking Feldman.


----------



## Blancrocher

Tristan Murail - Ethers


----------



## EDaddy

Vaneyes said:


> There's golf on Maui, yuh know.


Yeah, not a big golfer. Am all about some windsurfing tho!


----------



## opus55

Schubert: Impromptus










Murray Perahia at his best.


----------



## EDaddy

http://postimage.org/


http://postimage.org/

Winding down with an icy gin & tonic with extra lime after another jam packed 15 hour day. Listening to these wonderful gems from centuries past.


----------



## bejart

Franz Krommer (1759-1831): Flute Quintet in E Flat, Op.66

Stamitz Quartet with Bruno Meier on flute: Bohuslav Matousek and Josef Kekula, violins -- Jan Peruska, viola -- Vladimir Leixner, cello


----------



## Becca

Heitor Villa-Lobos - Bachianas Brasilieras #2 and #8
Royal Philharmonic Orchestra - Enrique Batiz

The 2nd Bachianas is sometimes referred to as "The Little Train of Caipira" although technically that is only the subtitle for the 4th movement.

It is interesting to read a comment in Wikipedia...


> Because Villa-Lobos dashed off compositions in feverish haste and preferred writing new pieces to revising and correcting already completed ones, numerous slips of the pen, miscalculations, impracticalities or even impossibilities, imprecise notations, uncertainty in specification of instruments, and other problems inescapably remain in the printed scores of the Bachianas, and require performers to take unusual care to decipher what the composer actually intended. In the frequent cases where both the score and the parts are wrong, the recordings made by the composer are the only means of determining what the composer actually intended.


----------



## Pugg

*In loving memory of my dear Grandad .*

​
*Elgar; Eniga Variations *
_Sir George Solti _


----------



## Pugg

Tedski said:


> Now Showing:


Stunning performance.:tiphat:


----------



## Pugg

opus55 said:


> Schubert: Impromptus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Murray Perahia at his best.


His very best :tiphat:


----------



## Pugg

​Scarlatti; Alexandre Tharaud


----------



## DeutscherFan

Wolfgang Rihm's Schwarzer Und Roter Tanz - Riccardo Chailly, cond.

World Premiere: February 10, 1985, Berlin






_Highly_ recommended


----------



## tortkis

Schönberg : Chamber Symphonies Nos 1, 2 & Verklärte Nacht (Apex)
Heinz Holliger & Chamber Orchestra of Europe









beautiful & strong.

Karlheinz Stockhausen: Mantra (1970) (hat[now]art)
Mark Knoop (piano), Roderick Chadwick (piano), Newton Armstrong (electronics)









Stockhausen's music usually perplex me at first listen, but this piece immediately attracted me.

Bernhard Lang: Anatomy of Disaster (Winter & Winter)
Arditti String Quartet









interesting composing method, interesting result. I want to check out more Lang.


----------



## Tedski

On Spotify (shuffle play), jumping around, sampling Wyn Morris's Beethoven cycle, after seeing it mentioned on this thread.


----------



## Weston

*Horn or No Horn*

*Emile Bernard: Divertissement In F Major, OP. 36*
The Sylvan Winds










This is quite pleasant, almost sounding as if it came from the classical era, at least thematically. I'm not familiar with this composer other than through this one recording.

*Knox: The Framing of This Circle *
Eine Kleine Knox Musik Ensemble










More chamber music using horn. This is very quirky bizarre music to me. It's seems highly accessible, but is just very different from anything I've heard. I really enjoy it. Charles Knox may not be a household name but I highly recommend sampling his music for anyone wanting something a little askew. I'll even go out on a limb and rate this 4.5 of 5 stars for originality.

*Poulenc: Cello sonata*
Raphael Wallfisch, cello / John York, piano










Remarkable orchestral colors from just the two instruments.


----------



## Pugg

*Mozart; Aria's*
_Lucia Popp. _:tiphat:


----------



## SeptimalTritone

Feldman- For Samuel Beckett (chamber orchestra with small string section) 



 a beautiful sound
Feldman- Piano and String Quintet 



 so much beauty, self confidence, and alert stillness. A strength and vitality slowly emerges over the course of the piece, as "something" emerges from "nothing".
Debussy- Piano Preludes 



Beethoven- Diabelli Variations


----------



## Pugg

​*Beethoven; Piano concertos 3&4*
_Radu Lupu _


----------



## Tedski

One of my favorite discs -- a great lineup of music, BSO is in top form, and Abbado knocks it out of the ballpark.


----------



## Pugg

​On this glorious sunny day:
*Vivaldi; Four Seasons *
_Kremer/ Abbado _


----------



## Guest

Hovhaness
Symphony no19, op 217
"Vishnu"

Thanks Selby!


----------



## Pugg

​
*Puccini; La Rondine*
_Te Kanawa/ Domingo/ Maazel _


----------



## Guest

Mompou
Musica callada

I'm liking this; very spartan, piano music. Reminds me a little of Satie.


----------



## TheLastGreatComposer

Passacaglia in C Major - J.S. Bach


----------



## johnnysc

Chant Byzantin

Sister Marie Keyrouz


----------



## MrTortoise

Karlheinz Stockhausen

Kontra-punkte, for ten instruments
Refrain, for vibraphone (doubling glockenspiel), piano, celesta, and other pitched and unpitched auxiliary percussion
Zeitmasze, for wind quintet (cor anglais instead of french horn)
Schlagtrio, for piano and timpani (2x3)

ensemble recherche

My final listening before retiring last night and maybe my most enjoyable of the day. I am gradually warming to Stockhausen and found all these works immediately engaging, especially 'Refrain'.


----------



## Pugg

​*Chopin; Waltzes*
_Alexandre Tharaud_


----------



## Heliogabo

*Erik Satie*
_Orchestral music_


----------



## elgar's ghost

Heavens be praised - they've decided to open in some style after yesterday's unbearable humidity.

Hindemith - Concerto for Orchestra op. 38 (1925), _The Four Temperaments _for Piano & Strings (1940), Piano Concerto (1945), Violin Concerto (1939).

Krenek - Jonny spielt auf (1927). Excellent _zeitoper_ - often dramatically taut but still conveying the sensuous whiff of blasé Weimar-era jazz-tinged decadence.


----------



## bejart

Pietro Locatelli (1695-1764): Violin Concerto No.2 in C Minor

Gunter Kehr conducting the Mainz Chamber Orchestra -- Suzanne Lautenbacher, violin


----------



## Vasks

_The Gregg Smith Singers tackle 3 American composers: Copland, Schuman & Barber on an Everest LP_


----------



## MrTortoise

Johann Sebastian Bach

Mass in B Minor, BWV 232
Kyrie
Gloria

Sylvia McNair, Delores Ziegler, Marietta Simpson, John Aler, William Stone, Thomas Paul
Atlanta Chamber Chorus
Atlanta Symphony Orchestra
Robert Shaw, cond.

Vastly different in texture and tempo from my recordings by Gardiner and Herreweghe and still very enjoyable in its grandness. Looking forward to completing my first spin of this later today.


----------



## Sonata

Die Walkure Valery Gergiev


----------



## Wood

*STOCKHAUSEN*: Stop, Ylem (London Sinfonietta, Stockhausen)

*RUBBRA*: Symphony No. 2 & Festival Overture (New Phil. O, Handley)

*RUBBRA*: Symphony No. 7 (London Phil. O, Boult)










Rubbra is great. I'll check out some of his choral music next.


----------



## johnnysc

Dvorak - Stabat Mater

Robert Shaw/Atlanta Symphony Orchestra and Chorus


----------



## Guest

Becca said:


> Flush your browser's cache/history. Gramophone lets you do one access then demands money but the only way that it knows that you did an access si by keeping a 'cookie' stored on your system hence clearing them and you haven't seen any


Indeed,it did the trick,but what I found confusing is that the reviewer is talking about a new release of the 1963 recordings but the picture is that of the 1950 performances(?)It's a shame that these recordings are so neglected by Sony because they are real classics.
On the left is the 1950 recording.













I already bought the one on the right ,but it is difficult to find.


----------



## Wood

tortkis said:


> Bernhard Lang: Anatomy of Disaster (Winter & Winter)
> Arditti String Quartet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> interesting composing method, interesting result. I want to check out more Lang.


I once posted that image during a debate on here about religion. It seemed relevant at the time.

The thread was closed within minutes....


----------



## bejart

Ignaz Pleyel (1757-1831): Piano Trio in E Minor, Op.16, No.5

Joachim Trio: Massimo Palumbo, piano -- Suela Mullaj, violin -- Sara Airoldi, cello


----------



## Pugg

​*Haydn; cello concertos*
Gautier Capuçon​


----------



## brotagonist

Energizing myself with...









Rösti/NSO

While it's nice to hear unknown works in our SS, I also enjoy hearing ones I've long wanted to rehear


----------



## manyene

:


----------



## johnnysc

Josquin - Missa L'homme arme


----------



## Selby




----------



## pmsummer

LE QUATTRO STAGIONI
*Antonio Vivaldi*
The English Concert
Simon Standage - violin
Trevor Pinnock - director

Archiv Produktion


----------



## opus55

Haydn: Cello Concertos 1 and 2










Soloist Heinrich Schiff and Academy of St. Martin in the Fields conducted by Neville Marriner


----------



## bejart

Michael Haydn (1737-1806): Symphony No.4 in B Flat

Bohdan Warchal leading the Slovak Chamber Orchestra


----------



## Guest

Stroppa

Let me sing into your ear

for amplified basset horn and chamber orchestra

I'm getting quite astounded by this six part work.


----------



## Selby




----------



## brotagonist

There are the faintest echoes of audience shuffling in the initial few minutes, but the performance soon takes over:








Haydn Die Schöpfung
Harnoncourt/Wiener SO

Don't tell anyone, but I am really enjoying this  I haven't listened with the libretto, but much is intelligible with casual or careful listening. I immediately thought of Liszt's Dante Symphony. Could this have been an antecedent? Whatever it is that makes me think of similarities doesn't matter: this is grand!*

*But I'm not planning on going on a wild oratorio and choral ride  This is enough for now.


----------



## bejart

Mozart: Symphony No.40 in G Minor, KV 550

Rafael Kubelik conducting the Bavarian Radio Symphony Orchestra


----------



## Vaneyes

For* Roussel *death day (1937).

View attachment 74074


----------



## Vaneyes

Pugg said:


> ​*Chopin; Waltzes*
> _Alexandre Tharaud_


My favorite version of these works. Inspired. I'll play it in memory of *L'enfer*. :angel:


----------



## bejart

Pierre Auguste Louis Blondeau (1784-1865): String Quartet in A Major (arranged from Beethoven's Piano Sonata in A Major, Op.2, No.2)

Quatour ad Fontes: Alice Pierot and Enrico Parizzi, violins -- Monica Ehrsam, viola -- Reto Cuonz, cello


----------



## Vaneyes

brotagonist said:


> I was wondering how long it would take for you to discover that one{Kuniko Xenakis}, Selby  I had it on pre-order, but *ended up cancelling for a bit, when I realized I already have about two dozen Xenakis albums* :lol:


Not a good excuse, since I gave it an excellent review. Recording of the Year contender.


----------



## DaveS

Sonata in G , Op.31 #1
Sonata in d, Op. 31 #2
Sonata in E flat Major, Op.31 #3
Sonata in g, Op.49 #1
Sonata in G, Op.49 #2


----------



## jim prideaux

Nielsen-Maskarade Overture,Clarinet Concerto and 3rd Symphony.....

Myung Whun Chung, Olle Schill and the Gothenburg S.O.


----------



## Dr Johnson

Symphony No. 3.

This is beginning to grow on me.


----------



## bejart

Anton Reicha (1770-1836): Oboe Quintet in F Major, Op.107

Consortium Classicum: Gernot Schmalfuss, oboe -- Andreas Krecher and Gerdur Gunnarsdottir, violins -- Christiane Horr, viola -- Martin Menking, cello


----------



## Blancrocher

Delius: Orchestral Works (Beecham); Satie: Piano Music (Ciccolini)


----------



## Guest

Extraordinary playing and sound--I can see why it is so revered in the audio circles.


----------



## Selby




----------



## bejart

Ferdinand Ries (1784-1838): Symphony No.6 in D Major, Op.146

Howard Griffiths leading the Zurcher Kammerorchester


----------



## Heliogabo

*K. S. Sorabji*
_Nocturnes_
Michael Habermann, piano

Strange beauty. I'm loving this piano pieces.


----------



## Biwa

Giovanni Battista Sammartini (1701-1775) - The late symphonies Vol.1

Accademia d'Arcadia
Alessandra Rossi Lürig (conductor)

The Accademia d'Arcadia give delightful performances of these symphonies by Sammartini, who is often regarded as the "father of the symphony."

Here's some further reading and samples...http://www.allmusic.com/album/sammartini-the-late-symphonies-vol-1-mw0001865208


----------



## tortkis

Wood said:


> I once posted that image during a debate on here about religion. It seemed relevant at the time.
> 
> The thread was closed within minutes....


Will my post be deleted? 

O TU CHARA SCIENÇA La Musique dans la Pensée Médiévale - La Reverdie (ARCANA)









_"Arcana's O tu chara Sciença [...] is quite simply one of the best-ever recordings of music from the thirteenth and fourteenth centuries. [...] the disc is separated into three sections labeled musica terrestris, Ars musica, and Laudatio Dei, which consists of sacred pieces."_ (All Music Review)

Like the other recordings of La Reverdie, the performance is superb.

J. S. Bach: Violin Concertos (Brilliant Classics)








BWV 1041, BWV 1042, BWV 1052, BWV 1056: Emmy Verhey (violin), Camerata Antonio Luco
BWV 1064: Henk Rubingh / Rainer Kussmaul / Thomas Hengelbrock (violin), Amsterdam Bach Soloists

All-time favorite.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Schumann/ Prokofiev; piano concerto's *
_Van Cliburn _


----------



## Pugg

Vaneyes said:


> My favorite version of these works. Inspired. I'll play it in memory of *L'enfer*. :angel:


Mr. Tharaud was in Amsterdam last Saturday, playing on the Prinsengracht concert.


----------



## MrTortoise

Johann Sebastian Bach

Mass in B Minor, BWV 232
Symbolum Nicenum
Sanctus
Osanna
Benedictus
Osanna
Agnus Dei
Dona Nobis Pacem

Sylvia McNair, Delores Ziegler, Marietta Simpson, John Aler, William Stone, Thomas Paul
Atlanta Chamber Chorus
Atlanta Symphony Orchestra
Robert Shaw, cond.

The performance of the Symbolum Nicenum in this recording is amazing. I'm so glad I resisted my instincts and purchased this non-HIP B-Minor Mass.


----------



## opus55

*Joseph Haydn
*
Overture to Il mondo della luna
Symphonies 93 96 98

_Chamber Orchestra of Europe | Claudio Abbado_


----------



## Figleaf

Messiaen, Oiseaux Exotiques, on youtube. Daniel Kirk-Foster, piano; Manhattan School of Music Contemporary Ensemble, Claire Heldrich, Conductor


----------



## Pugg

​*Mozart : Liede*r .
_Elly Ameling _


----------



## Balthazar

*Sciarrino ~ String Quartet No. 7.* Quartetto Prometeo performs.

*Mozart ~ Piano Sonata No. 1 in C, K 279.* Dipping my toe into the complete set recorded a few years back by South African pianist Daniel-Ben Pienaar.

*Mendelssohn ~ Elijah.* Bryn Terfel and Reneé Fleming backed by Paul Daniel and the Orchestra of the Age of Enlightenment in this English language recording.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

All this talk in the Most Recommendable Opera CD thread about the merits of the De Sabata live performance made me get it out. So far I only have this EMI edition, which apparently enjoys the worst sound of any (Myto much better and a new one from the original BJR tapes apparently on the way), but even so the superiority of the performance shines through.

De Sabata's conducting is certainly one of its chief assets, symphonic in scope, with a sure sense of the opera's structure. I question only his nervously fast tempo for Lady Macbeth's Sleepwalking Scene.

As in Shakespeare it is Lady Macbeth who drives the piece, and Callas is in thrillingly firm and powerful voice, totally in command of the role's many difficulties, and creating a multi-faceted character with penetrating psychological insight. The rest of the cast have been much maligned in the past, and I haven't been too kind on them myself, but this time I listened with renewed ears. Mascherini is actually not at all bad, if you remember that Macbeth is not actually a strong character, but a weak man buffeted by fate (in the shape of the witches) and his wife. Penno and Tajo are both more than adequate.

Even through the inadequate EMI sound, one can hear that this performance was a towering achievement.


----------



## Pugg

​*Vivaldi: Nisi Dominus.*
*Teresa Berganza *


----------



## Green pasture

GregMitchell said:


> All this talk in the Most Recommendable Opera CD thread about the merits of the De Sabata live performance made me get it out. So far I only have this EMI edition, which apparently enjoys the worst sound of any (Myto much better and a new one from the original BJR tapes apparently on the way), but even so the superiority of the performance shines through.
> 
> De Sabata's conducting is certainly one of its chief assets, symphonic in scope, with a sure sense of the opera's structure. I question only his nervously fast tempo for Lady Macbeth's Sleepwalking Scene.
> 
> As in Shakespeare it is Lady Macbeth who drives the piece, and Callas is in thrillingly firm and powerful voice, totally in command of the role's many difficulties, and creating a multi-faceted character with penetrating psychological insight. The rest of the cast have been much maligned in the past, and I haven't been too kind on them myself, but this time I listened with renewed ears. Mascherini is actually not at all bad, if you remember that Macbeth is not actually a strong character, but a weak man buffeted by fate (in the shape of the witches) and his wife. Penno and Tajo are both more than adequate.
> 
> Even through the inadequate EMI sound, one can hear that this performance was a towering achievement.


Dear GM, after listening to this - the BJR LP edition, you will feel that you want to throw away the dreadful sounding EMI edition:


----------



## Green pasture

Haydn: Symphonies Nos. 94, 96 and 97, with the Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra of Amsterdam conducted by Eduard van Beinum.


----------



## SeptimalTritone

Boulez- Derive 2 conducted by Barenboim on youtube 



Messiaen- Sept Haikai 



Debussy- Sonata for Flute, Viola, and Harp 



Ferneyhough- String Quartet 6 



Dhomont- Citadelle interieure


----------



## ArtMusic

*Boring*, hardly any stretch of operatic music but long stretches of accompaniment only, without much dramatic characterization. A weak score.* Avoid.*


----------



## Pugg

​Dvořák - Piano Trio In F-Minor, Op.65 • Stravinsky - Suite Italienne
• Glière - Duo For Violin And Cello, Op.39 • Handel-Halvorsen - Passacaglia For Violin And Cello


----------



## elgar's ghost

William Walton - Symphonies 1 & 2, Concertos for Violin, Viola and Cello, Partita, Johannesburg Festival Overture, Spitfire Prelude & Fugue, Sinfonia concertante, Variations on a Theme by Hindemith, March for "A History of the English Speaking Peoples":


----------



## bejart

Carl Heinrich Graun (1704-1759) & Johann Gottlieb Graun (1703-1771): Trio Sonata in D Major

Elisabeth Weinzierl and Edmund Wachter, flutes -- Eva Schierferstein, harpsichord


----------



## haydnfan

Haydn some Storm and Stress Symphonies from the Pinnock box:


----------



## Jeff W

*In which there is the letter 'S'*

Good morning TC from bright and sunny Albany! Going to make this a quick recap.









Encored the Fourth Symphony by Dmitri Shostakovich. The WDR Sinfonieorchester was conducted by Rudolf Barshai.









Igor Stravinksy - The Firebird. Andrew Litton conducting the Bergen Philharmonic Orchestra.









Symphonies No. 1 & 2 by Jean Sibelius. Osmo Vanska conducting the Lahti Symphony Orchestra.









The Piano Concertos by Camille Saint-Saens. Anna Malikova plays the solo piano and the WDR Sinfonieorchester Koln was conducted by Thomas Sanderling.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Schubert: Symphonies nos. 4 + 8*
_Claudio Abbado _


----------



## Vronsky

*Gabriel Faure -- Requiem op.48*

Gabriel Faure, Andre Cluytens (Conductor), Victoria de los Angeles (Soprano), Dietrich Fischer-Dieskau (Baritone), Henriette Puig-Roget (Organ), Choeurs Elisabeth Brasseur, Orchestre de la Societe des Concerts du Conservatoire -- Requiem op.48

via YouTube:


----------



## pmsummer

LA VERGINE
*Cipriano de Rore*,_ (1516-1565)_
The Hilliard Ensemble

Harmonia Mundi


----------



## joen_cph

Heliogabo said:


> *K. S. Sorabji*
> _Nocturnes_
> Michael Habermann, piano
> 
> Strange beauty. I'm loving this piano pieces.


Sorabji now on Naxos ?! 
Unexpected. Had to check it out: 
http://www.naxos.com/catalogue/item.asp?item_code=8.571363-65


----------



## deprofundis

Ok you know i bought a Gesualdo cd on musique d'abord, there was this other composer on the cd match whit Gesualdo .It'S Sandro Gorli a complete stranger to me, but a revelation, this is his requiem and perhaps it's the closest thing i heard akind to Gesualdo music.So perhaps i will investigate his music more since he is very interresting.


----------



## Pugg

​*Renée Flemin*g; _The Beautiful Voice _


----------



## elgar's ghost

joen_cph said:


> Sorabji now on Naxos ?!
> Unexpected. Had to check it out:
> http://www.naxos.com/catalogue/item.asp?item_code=8.571363-65


It's actually a re-issue of a set previously available on BMS - I wonder if Naxos could secure the rights to Ogdon's recording of Opus Clavicembalisticum?


----------



## TurnaboutVox

I'm back in the UK today after a fortnight of heat and sun in Scandinavia, and of course just as we reached home the heavens opened and it poured for hours  (Of course this is why Brits like to holiday abroad!).

I couldn't think of a Norwegian piano trio to listen to in Norway, so I made do with a Norwegian pianist instead:

*Robert Schumann
Trio for Piano and Strings no 1 in D minor, Op. 63
Trio for Piano and Strings no 2 in F major, Op. 80
Trio for Piano and Strings no 3 in G minor, Op. 110
Phantasiestücke for Piano, Violin and Cello, Op. 88
Etudes (6) in Canon Form for Pedal Piano, Op. 56*
Christian Tetzlaff (Violin), Leif Ove Andsnes (Piano), Tanja Tetzlaff (Cello)[EMI, 2011]

This is quite splendid from start to finish (I got a surprise when the 'Etudes' started as I know them well in transcription for solo piano: I hadn't noticed they were in this collection, scored for piano trio). I have already ordered the CD from Presto on the basis of a couple of listens-through of both discs on Spotify.


----------



## joen_cph

elgars ghost said:


> It's actually a re-issue of a set previously available on BMS - I wonder if Naxos could secure the rights to Ogdon's recording of Opus Clavicembalisticum?


Or the old Madge on the Royal Conservatory Label. Launching some new recordings would be very exciting. For example, there are orchestral works composed around WW I.


----------



## Vasks

_New arrival gets a first listening_


----------



## Orfeo

*The Eccentric Pioneers for the Sideway Harp with Ivory, Petals, Hammers, & Wood*
_*-Day One*_

*Louis Moreau Gottschalk*
Le banjo, Le Mancenillier, Minuit a Seville, Romance in E-flat, Chanson du gitano, etc.
-Philip Martin, pianist.

*Scott Joplin*
The Crush Collision March, Combination March, Harmony Club Waltz, Maple Leaf Rags, etc.
-John Arpin, pianist.

*Frederic Chopin*
Etudes opp. 10 & 25, and Three Etudes w/o opus.
-Earl Wild, pianist.

*Robert Schumann*
Etudes Symphoniques op. 13, Fantasie in C Major, Toccata in C.
-Earl Wild, pianist.

*Plus**,*

*Josef Suk*
Symphonic Poem "Ripening."
Symphonic Poem "Praga."
-The Royal Liverpool Philharmonic Orchestra & Chorus/Libor Pesek.


----------



## Vaneyes

Sampling for *Creston* death day (1985).


----------



## Pugg

​*Cherubini; Missa solemnis*

_Riccardo Muti _


----------



## Vaneyes

Sampling a new release. Well done by all concerned...but why should a discerning buyer reach for this, when the works are already available in good performances and sound several times over. Such as Zimerman/Lutoslawski 25 years earlier on the same label. Or, Paleczny/Wit (Naxos) with the same works, plus two enchanting fillers.

So, redundant and shortchanged it is. A lukewarm recommendation.:tiphat:


----------



## Scififan

I'm listening to the Dorati set of Haydn's Symphonies 36-48. It's an excellent group containing many of the _Sturm und Drang_ works. The first, No 36 in E flat major, however sounds very like a Baroque symphony according to Robbins Landon. It was probably written well before many of the others in this group. Still, it's a pleasant work with a fine _Adagio_.


----------



## Tedski

One of the first CDs I bought, back in 1984. It shows no evidence of CD-self-destruct, and still plays perfectly.
Footnotes in second scan tell which organ is being played, in each piece.


----------



## Selby




----------



## brotagonist

While I had this on in the past couple of days, it was Haydn's Schöpfung that my attention was directed toward. I have now retired it for a while and am being more attentive to this one:








Dutilleux Symphonies 1 & 2
Barenboim/O Paris

I'm wading my way through these four discs slowly: just disc one for another spin or two. I really enjoy the symphonies. Whenever I hear them, the word sneaky comes to mind. There's something sneaky about Dutilleux's music, I think  It's easy to hear as light music, but when one pays attention, there's much more going on. It's sneaky.


----------



## Tedski

Selby said:


>


Hamelin. Bravo. :clap:


----------



## TurnaboutVox

*"Parisiana", Francis Poulenc - The Complete Songs, Disc 3*
Toréador FP11 Ivan Ludlow (baritone)
Le bestiaire, ou Cortège d'Orphée FP15a Brandon Velarde (baritone)
Deux mélodies inédites du bestiaire FP15b Brandon Velarde (baritone)
Cocardes FP16[6'44] Robin Tritschler (tenor)
Airs chantés FP46 Ailish Tynan (soprano)
Quatre poèmes de Guillaume Apollinaire Ivan Ludlow (baritone)
Pierrot FP66 Brandon Velarde (baritone)
Deux poèmes de Guillaume Apollinaire FP94 Ivan Ludlow (baritone)
La Grenouillère FP96 Sarah-Jane Brandon (soprano)
Bleuet FP102 Robin Tritschler (tenor)
Banalités FP107 (various vocalists) 
Colloque FP108 Robin Tritschler (tenor), Geraldine McGreevy (soprano)
Deux mélodies de Guillaume Apollinaire FP127 Sarah-Jane Brandon (soprano); Ivan Ludlow (baritone)
Deux mélodies sur des poèmes de Guillaume Apollinaire FP131 Robin Tritschler, Tenor; Ivan Ludlow (baritone)
Paul et Virginie FP132 Geraldine McGreevy (soprano)
Parisiana FP157 Brandon Velarde (baritone)
Rosemonde FP158 Brandon Velarde (baritone)
La souris Belles journées, souris du temps (No 1 of Deux mélodies, FP162) Brandon Velarde (baritone)
La puce Puces, amis, amantes même Brandon Velarde (baritone)
La dame de Monte-Carlo FP180 Nicole Tibbels (soprano)
Graham Johnson, piano accompanying all [Hyperion, 2013]

This collection is seriously good - heartily recommended


----------



## Vasks

brotagonist said:


> View attachment 74099
> 
> Dutilleux Symphonies 1 & 2
> Barenboim/O Paris
> 
> I really enjoy the symphonies. Whenever I hear them, the word sneaky comes to mind. There's something sneaky about Dutilleux's music


*It's sneaky alright. Sneaky good*


----------



## Blancrocher

Scriabin: 24 Preludes Op.11, Piano Sonatas Nos. 4 & 10; Ravel/Debussy/Fauré: Piano Trios (Fontenay)


----------



## johnnysc

Ravel - Trio

Heifetz with Rubinstein and Piatigorsky


----------



## pmsummer

ORGAN CONCERTOS OP. 4
*George Frideric Handel*
Orchestra of the Age of Enlightenment
Bob van Asperen - organ, direction

Virgin Veritas


----------



## schigolch




----------



## omega

*Wagner*
_Das Rheingold_








Along with Deryck Cooke's commentary...

A thrilling opening to the _Ring_!


----------



## millionrainbows

Becca said:


> Excuuuuse me?!


Are you a bigger Nielsen fan, or is the sports part confusing you? Prideaux used to do these sport reports after the music, and I joked him about it, and he stopped. I felt kind of guilty, but I also thought they were quaint and entertaining in an obscure way. Does that explain things?


----------



## DavidA

omega said:


> *Wagner*
> _Das Rheingold_
> View attachment 74109
> 
> 
> Along with Deryck Cooke's commentary...
> 
> A thrilling opening to the _Ring_!


That must be some juggling act!


----------



## Morimur




----------



## millionrainbows

Selby said:


>


Yes! This is exactly what Xenakis needs! Champions! Young, sexy champions are even better.


----------



## millionrainbows

Latter-day Satter-day. Shostakovich 4, Myung-Whun-Chung, Philadelphia Orchestra, DG. I'm still trying to somehow relate to this. It's very sparse, really, almost all counterpoint. The effect is of a kind of "musique brut," a kind of sparse, iconic symphonic drawing in bold strokes. Flatlanders will go crazy over this one, because it's all melodic. There is a brief respite in the middle largo, but it is another sad case of diminished-itis. Written in the 1930's, it never saw the light of day until 1963. Is it this counterpoint that makes it seem "too modern" to reveal to the then fresh-faced Stalin, who had just issued a warning over that opera? Who knows. I'll have to read the book, I suppose.
The thing is so long, sprawling; I just heard a tribute to Prokofiev, the classical symphony. Mahler seems to be the biggest influence on the size. I'm still mystified.

~


----------



## johnnysc

Haydn - Symphonies Nos. 59, 100 & 101

Academy of St. Martin in the Fields
Sir Neville Marriner


----------



## millionrainbows

Now, it's *Shostakovich 4 by Semyon Bychkov, WDR SO Koln (WDR). *I just realized this is a hybrid SACD! When I get home, I'll check it out in surround. Already in this recording, the clarity is better than the Chung on DG. Is it better? Hard to tell at this point, and as I have already admitted, I do not really grasp this symphony. So big, so big, an enormous sandwich of 30-minute outer movements, and a strange little dance-like thing in the middle.

~

After reading a review in Amazon, it all makes sense now! You CAN'T understand this symphony! It's too big and sprawling to get a grip on! So now, I'm not worried! The best way to handle this symphony is to just go!

As the reviewer* "Santa Fe Listener"* writes,_ "The symphony is impossible to organize into a coherent statement, and for me the best way to counteract its noisy sprawl and ragbag variety of (often banal) themes is to thrust forward, letting sheer excitement and momentum do much of the work."

_That's it! Just smile at the person next to you and act like you know what you're doing!


----------



## OldFashionedGirl

*On Spotify:*







*Schumann* - Symphony no. 1 and no. 2. The Cleveland Orchestra. Conducted by Szell.


----------



## Vaneyes

Inspired by TV, I've thrown myself into a *Poulenc* mini-fest (works from seven albums).

First up, and recorded 2003, 1995 - 1997...


----------



## Mahlerian

millionrainbows said:


> After reading a review in Amazon, it all makes sense now! You CAN'T understand this symphony! It's too big and sprawling to get a grip on! So now, I'm not worried! The best way to handle this symphony is to just go!
> 
> As the reviewer* "Santa Fe Listener"* writes,_ "The symphony is impossible to organize into a coherent statement, and for me the best way to counteract its noisy sprawl and ragbag variety of (often banal) themes is to thrust forward, letting sheer excitement and momentum do much of the work."
> 
> _That's it! Just smile at the person next to you and act like you know what you're doing!


I would never take SFL at his word, and least of all here.

The symphony is actually perfectly comprehensible, it's just complex.


----------



## Dr Johnson

Verklärte Nacht


----------



## Figleaf

Honegger, Le Roi David, conducted by Ernest Ansermet. A bargain buy (and a pretty random one) from Amazon a few months back, and I'm very pleased with it. Interesting music, good singing and a thick booklet with all the words, plus English translations. I'll look out for more of Honegger in future.


----------



## millionrainbows

Mahlerian said:


> I would never take SFL at his word, and least of all here.
> 
> The symphony is actually perfectly comprehensible, it's just complex.


I knew that SFL was despised by a contingent over at AC, so you are in good company. That solves it for me, though. It's like War and Peace. Not necessarily complex, but just sprawling.


----------



## Green pasture

Mozart: 6 Piano Trios, with the Beaux Arts Trio (1987 digital version). Absolutely delectable music and playing!


----------



## Becca

millionrainbows said:


> Are you a bigger Nielsen fan, or is the sports part confusing you? Prideaux used to do these sport reports after the music, and I joked him about it, and he stopped. I felt kind of guilty, but I also thought they were quaint and entertaining in an obscure way. Does that explain things?


Just kidding about the Nielsen fan part, I have been since 19xx when the Bernstein recordings came out.


----------



## Jos

Haydn piano sonatas, vol. 2
John McCabe

Decca London 1975


----------



## Figleaf

Tito Schipa- The Early Years, on Marston. I hadn't heard many of his acoustics before, so it's good to listen to the evolution of a great artist. The songs are especially good.


----------



## Woodduck

Figleaf said:


> Tito Schipa- The Early Years, on Marston. I hadn't heard many of his acoustics before, so it's good to listen to the evolution of a great artist. The songs are especially good.


Nice looking fellow too.


----------



## elgar's ghost

joen_cph said:


> Or the old Madge on the Royal Conservatory Label. Launching some new recordings would be very exciting. For example, there are orchestral works composed around WW I.


You're pushing some of us into this decadent modern scene far too soon, man...


----------



## Vaneyes

*Poulenc* Sonatas, recorded 1995, 1989.

View attachment 74116


----------



## Vaneyes

Woodduck said:


> {Tito Schipa - The Early Years}Nice looking fellow too.


And with hand on chin.


----------



## Selby

Some pieces you just can't get enough of.

I recently read this of Feldman, which really resonated with me:

http://www.theguardian.com/music/tomserviceblog/2012/nov/12/morton-feldman-contemporary-music-guide

"Something strange starts to happen when you listen to American composer Morton Feldman's long, long - and I mean long - late chamber pieces. I'm talking about the 80-minute Piano and String Quartet, the four and a half hours of For Philip Guston (which you can hear live at the Huddersfield Contemporary Music festival on 21 November 2012) or the biggest of them all, the five-hour Second String Quartet. By the end of these works, composed a few years before Feldman's death in 1987, I was left wanting more, not less. My sense of time had been altered, so intently focused was I on the way the music changed from note to note and chord to chord. It created a living, breathing network of relationships that extended across its length. You don't really listen to these pieces, you live through them and with them. By the end of the Second String Quartet, I felt it was living inside me too."


----------



## Morimur




----------



## Manxfeeder

*Michael Daugherty, Ghost Ranch, Sunset Strip*


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1986 - 1998. Many of the Decca artists (and others on other labels) were lucky to have recorded when they did...the golden recording era of the '80's & '90's. Introspections lasting more than a decade are practically impossible these days, due to small budgets and even smaller minds.


----------



## Eramirez156

*Arnold Schoenberg*

*Quatuor in d, Op. 7
Quatuor A Cordes II in f#, Op. 10*









* Arditti String Quartet *
with
* Dawn Upshaw*


----------



## George O

Elliott Carter (1908-2012)

Sonata for Violoncello and Piano (1948)

Bernard Greenhouse, cello
Anthony Makas, piano

Sonata for Piano (1945-46)

Beveridge Webster, piano

on American Recording Society (NYC), from 1952

This excellent record was released with two different covers. I don't know which was first.


----------



## pmsummer

NUTMEG AND GINGER
_Spicy Ballads from Shakespeare's London_
*Musicians of the Globe*
Philip Pickett - director

Philips


----------



## Mahlerian

Schumann: Symphony in G minor "Zwickau"; Symphony No. 1 in B-flat "Spring"; Overture, Scherzo, and Finale
Orchestre Revolutionnaire et Romantique, cond. Gardiner









Ockeghem: Requiem, Missa "Mi-Mi"
Hilliard Ensemble


----------



## pmsummer

Mahlerian said:


> Hilliard Ensemble


Looks as though your evening is booked.

;-)


----------



## TurnaboutVox

*Charles Ives
Trio for Piano, Violin and Cello* (1904-11)
Eleonora Bekova (Piano), Alfia Bekova (Cello), Elvira Bekova (Violin)

*Rebecca Clarke*
*Trio for Piano and Strings* (1921)
Eleonora Bekova (Piano), Alfia Bekova (Cello), Elvira Bekova (Violin)
*Lullaby*
Elvira Bekova (Violin), Eleonora Bekova (Piano)
*Midsummer Moon*
Performer: Alfia Bekova (Cello), Elvira Bekova (Violin)

A very good reading of the Ives trio, and my first digital one (I also have the BAT on LP). The Rebecca Clarke piano trio is harmonially adventurous, being quite chromatic and dissonant, more so than the viola sonata, I think.


----------



## Vronsky

*Igor Stravinsky -- The Rite of Spring*









Igor Stravinsky, Lorin Maazel (Conductor), The Cleveland Orchestra -- The Rite of Spring


----------



## Tedski

Visiting sister, listening to
Brahms: Piano Concerto 2
Kurt Masur/Gewandhausorchester Leipzig
Cécile Ousset, piano


----------



## Tedski

Another disc from my first CD-buying spree in 1984. As with the 10 Organs cd I posted earlier, this one shows no signs of deterioration. Listened to it in the car today; still plays fine. Only problem is, in the years simce I last listened to this, the pages of the booklet have all stuck fast together. 

Edvard Grieg: Peer Gynt Music
Marriner/ASMF
Lucia Popp, sop


----------



## brotagonist

I got interested, after rereading about it 

Schoenberg Von Heute auf Morgen (From Today To Tomorrow), opera in one act
Rosbaud/Het Residentie Orkest
[Live-Holland Festival 12.VII.1958]

The recording quality is dull. There is another (French?) version (Du Jour Au Lendemain, From One Day To The Next) that I tried out a few months ago, but I don't remember anything about it.


----------



## EDaddy

http://postimage.org/


http://postimage.org/app.php

It's been an utterly Schubertean affair around here this afternoon. First his 3rd, then 5th, and on to his 6th. And as if _that_ wasn't enough, Old Reliables 8 & 9 topped it all off.

Ooo-kay! I think I've had my fill of large scale Schubert for a time. :wave:


----------



## brotagonist

Vaneyes said:


> Introspections lasting more than a decade...


What are "introspections"? They can last up to or even exceed a decade?


----------



## bejart

Mozart: Piano Concerto No.5 in B Flat, KV 238

Daniel Barenboim on piano with the Berlin Philharmonic


----------



## deprofundis

I bought Mozart complete piano concerto volume 4 nos.23 in A major and 24 in C minor.Im not a Mozart expert i'm just currently lisening to it, i dont wont to attack a master like Mozart but i will says the following his concerto 25 and 26 are better, from my perspective and other said it before me...

But someone may happen to like the 23 and 24 better , taste or taste, and an opinion is rarely and argument.You should consider im no Mozart expert or heavily into baroque but, these were my two cents.


----------



## Selby




----------



## nightscape

*Villa-Lobos* - Symphony No. 6 (Karabtchevsky/Sao Paulo Symphony Orchestra)


----------



## SeptimalTritone

Some musique concrete minatures by Francois Bayle:

Solitude 



It 



Titan


----------



## Becca

Francis Poulenc - _Concert Champetre_ for harpsichord and orchestra
Pascal Roge / Orchestre National de France / Charles Dutoit

It is a long time since I listened to the Poulenc concerti so that is on tonight's program.
Next up the _Concerto for 2 pianos_ with the Labeque sisters

As to the _Concert Champetre_, there is a real art to balancing the sound of a harpsichord with a (slightly reduced) 20th century orchestra and I am not sure that this recording gets it quite right. Somewhere in my stored vinyl collection is a recording with Aimée van de Wiele and the Orchestre de la Société des Concerts du Conservatoire with Pierre Dervaux which, if memory serves, is better balanced.


----------



## Balthazar

*John Adams ~ Phrygian Gates.* Andrew Russo at the piano.

*Sciarrino ~ String Quartet No. 8.* Quartetto Prometeo performs.

*Mendelssohn ~ String Quartets Nos. 3-6.* Emerson Quartet performs.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mozart; piano concerto 27 and two rondo's*
_Murray Perahia
_


----------



## Pugg

Vaneyes said:


> Recorded 1986 - 1998. Many of the Decca artists (and others on other labels) were lucky to have recorded when they did...the golden recording era of the '80's & '90's. Introspections lasting more than a decade are practically impossible these days, due to small budgets and even smaller minds.


Decca always was the best, and such great artist too.


----------



## Vaneyes

brotagonist said:


> What are "introspections"? They can last up to or even exceed a decade?


Grasshopper to Master is not metamorphosis.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Very early start this morning as I'm flying up to Edinburgh to speak at a conference. This seemed like a gentle start to the day.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Beethoven; piano sonatas disc 2*
_Daniel Barenboim _


----------



## Tedski

George O said:


> Elliott Carter (1908-2012)
> 
> Sonata for Violoncello and Piano (1948)
> 
> Bernard Greenhouse, cello
> Anthony Makas, piano
> 
> Sonata for Piano (1945-46)
> 
> Beveridge Webster, piano
> 
> on American Recording Society (NYC), from 1952
> 
> This excellent record was released with two different covers. I don't know which was first.


I'm pretty sure the one on the right ARS-25 is the original issue. The one on the left is catalog # ARS-25A.


----------



## Biwa

C.P.E. Bach - 6 Organ Sonatas.

Ton Koopman gives a splendid performance of these attractive and slightly quirky pieces on the recently restored Amalia organ, which once belonged to Frederick the Great's sister, Princess Anna Amalia. It is very likely that this was the organ C.P.E. Bach wrote these sonatas for in 1755. Excellent sound from Challenge Classics.


----------



## SeptimalTritone

Francois Bayle- The Colors of the Night 




a 30 minute electronic piece. Very powerful sectional work with contrasting parts, yet an overarching sonic theme. I would even call it dramatic in a classical sense.


----------



## Josh

My first Tavener acquisition. I'm not a big fan of Middle Eastern-flavored music, but the title piece (running a little over 20 mins.) manages to capture the mystique and aura of the region without going into pastiche territory and thankfully is devoid of the clichéd "wailing ethnic vocals" that have plagued so many film and video game scores of the past couple decades. Overall it's a gorgeous piece with some genuinely exciting and beautiful moments.

The other pieces on the album, each featuring a solo vocalist with sparse or no instrumental accompaniment, are exquisitely divine.


----------



## Pugg

Grieg: Peer Gynt Suite No. 1, Op. 46
Grieg: Peer Gynt Suite No. 2, Op. 55
Sibelius: Finlandia, Op. 26
Sibelius: Valse Triste, Op. 44
Sibelius: The Swan of Tuonela, Op. 22, No. 3 (Legend)


----------



## Pugg

​
*Bellini; Norma.*
_Souliotis/ Del Monaco/ Cossotto / Cava._
Varviso conducting :tiphat:


----------



## elgar's ghost

More Walton today - Belshazzar's Feast - cantata, Portsmouth Point - overture, Scapino - comedy overture, Improvisations on an Impromptu of Benjamin Britten, The Bear - opera (after Anton Chekhov), Façade (1951 revision containing 21 of Edith Sitwell's poems), The Wise Virgins - ballet suite (based on cantatas of J.S. Bach), Henry V - adaptation of 1944 film score (inc. narration), Piano Quartet and String Quartet no. 2:


----------



## Barbebleu

Brahms sextets, Amadeus with Aronowitz and Pleeth. Lovely stuff.


----------



## haydnfan

GregMitchell said:


> Very early start this morning as I'm flying up to Edinburgh to speak at a conference. This seemed like a gentle start to the day.


So weird, last night I listened to the very same recording! The playing is very engaging and found myself liking these works alot more than I used to. I really think it's amusing that the picture on the back shows the musicians holding each other's instruments instead of their own.


----------



## Pugg

​*Mozart; Concert arias*
_Teresa Berganza _


----------



## Barbebleu

Pugg said:


> ​*Mozart; Concert arias*
> _Teresa Berganza _


Love this box. I have it on vinyl too from its first go-round. I got a great DG box of Mozart Concert Arias too at the same time, but I've never found it on CD or download.


----------



## MrTortoise

Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart

Piano Sonata in C, K. 46d
Piano Sonata in F, K. 46e
Piano Sonata in C, K. 279

Christoph Eschenbach, piano


----------



## Pugg

Barbebleu said:


> Love this box. I have it on vinyl too from its first go-round. I got a great DG box of Mozart Concert Arias too at the same time, but I've never found it on CD or download.


Now you are making me curious... which artist are singing in the DG box?


----------



## bejart

JS Bach: The Art of Fugue, BWV 1080

Quartetto Bernini: Marco Serino and Yoko Ichihara, violins -- Gabriele Croci, viola -- Valeriano Taddeo, cello


----------



## Pugg

​*Bach; Cello suites No 2&3*
_Yo-Yo Ma _


----------



## Orfeo

*The Eccentric Pioneers for the Sideway Harp with Ivory, Petals, Hammers, & Wood*
_*-Day One*_

*Louis Moreau Gottschalk*
Suis-moi!, Berceuse, La Jota Aragonesa, Manchega, La Savane, 
Miserere de Trovatore, Nocturne, Bamboula, etc.
-Philip Martin, pianist (Hyperion, discs II & III).

*Scott Joplin*
The Entertainer, The Strenuous Life, March Majestic, Something Doing, 
Weeping Willow, Palm Leaf Rag, etc.
-John Arpin, pianist (Classical Heritage, Disc B).

*Robert Schumann*
Waldszenen (Forest Scenes; 1848-1849).
-Eric Le Sage, pianist (Alpha, Disc XIII).

*Claude Debussy*
Estampes, Ballade, Masques, Nocturne, La boite a joujoux, etc.
-Peter Frankl, pianist (Vox, Volume II).

*Vladimir Rebikov*
Three Etudes, Autumn Flowers, From A Forgotten Notebook, In the Twilight, 
Esclavage et liberte(*), etc.
-Anatoly Shedudyakov, pianist (Art Classics, disc III).
-Anthony Goldstone, pianist (Divine Art label).*


----------



## Vronsky

*Mischa Maisky -- Favourite Cello Concertos: Haydn Dvořák Schumann Elgar Tchaikovsky*









Mischa Maisky -- Favourite Cello Concertos: Haydn *·* Dvořák *·* Schumann *·* Elgar *·* Tchaikovsky


----------



## Pugg

Up next:

​
*Liszt;* piano transcription after Schubert
_Jorge Bolet _


----------



## johnnysc

Debussy - Images 1 & 2, Children's Corner

Arturo Benedetti Michelangeli


----------



## Vasks

*Ries - Ouverture dramatique (Griffiths/cpo)
Beethoven - String Quintet #2 (Leipzig Qrt +/MDG)*


----------



## Vaneyes

For *LB's* birthday (1918).


----------



## Guest




----------



## johnnysc

Beethoven Piano Concerto No. 5 'Emperor'

Claudio Arrau


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mozart; Le Nozze di Figaro.*
_Te Kanaw/ Popp/ von Stade_ et al
Maestro Solti leads this all star cast :tiphat:


----------



## Tedski

johnnysc said:


> View attachment 74130
> 
> 
> Debussy - Images 1 & 2, Children's Corner
> 
> Arturo Benedetti Michelangeli


Owned this one on vinyl, back in the day. It included a wall poster of ABM -- the only time I can recall something like that in a classical music album.


----------



## millionrainbows

Neuma: Electro Acoustic Music II; works by Gerald Shapiro, Jonathan Berger, James Dashow, John Duesenberry, and Peter Child. Also includes an acoustic instrument performance by The Boston Musica Viva, a very good modern ensemble.










Especially interesting is the piece Agitato (Ergo Sum), which features a "virtual flute" soloist. It's almost believable.


----------



## Vaneyes

Manfred (rec.1977), Ein Heldenleben (rec.1984).


----------



## Cosmos

Re-visiting Scriabin on this somewhat gloomy day

Symphony 3 "The Divine Poem"


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Michael Daugherty, Philadelphia Stories, UFO*

My first impression is, though Michael studied with Wourinen, Earle Brown, at IRCAM, and with Ligeti, he reminds me of Leonard Bernstein.


----------



## omega

*Wagner*
_Die Walküre (Act I)_


----------



## Kivimees

Getting back into the TC groove with some oboe:









The Poulenc sonata is a real treat.


----------



## Vesteralen

*Louis Andriessen *_Trilogie van de Laatste Dag_

I usually like Andriessen's music, and this one is no exception, with chorus used to great effect.


----------



## brotagonist

I just heard Dutilleux's two symphonies again while preparing breakfast. Finally, I can eat and enjoy:









Roussel Symphonies 2 & 4
Janowski/Radio-France


----------



## johnnysc

Shostakovich Symphony No. 7

Leonard Berntein/New York Philharmonic


----------



## TurnaboutVox

*Scriabin* 
Allegro appassionato op.4 (1888-92)
Deux Nocturnes op.5 (1890)
Prelude & Nocturne for the left hand op.9 (1894-1900)
Trois Morceaux op.45 (1904), op.49 (1905), op.52 (1907)
Quatre Morceaux op.51 (1906-7), op.56 (1907)
Deux Morceaux op.57 (1908), op.59 (1910)
Deux Danses op.73 (1914)
*Maria Lettberg *[Capriccio, 2008]

Finally I have got to the end of this box set, this being disc 8 of the 8. I can only say thank you to various people on TC and to Maria Lettberg for suggesting and introducing Scriabin to me. Quite a unique sound universe, and an inviting one too in which one can get quite 'lost'. A good listening experience. Now for Prokofiev...










*
Bartok
The Miraculous Mandarin Suite , Op. 19*
London Symphony Orchestra, Georg Solti [Decca, 1964]










*Violin Concerto No.1
Violin Concerto No.2
Viola Concerto*
James Ehnes, BBC Philharmonic, Noseda [Chandos, 2011]


----------



## elgar's ghost

Manxfeeder said:


> *Michael Daugherty, Philadelphia Stories, UFO*
> 
> My first impression is, though Michael studied with Wourinen, Earle Brown, at IRCAM, and with Ligeti, he reminds me of Leonard Bernstein.
> 
> View attachment 74140


I've been reading up on this composer ever since I came across an entry for his work _Jackie O_ in the Penguin Opera Guide, The subject matter of many of his compositions sounds quite appealing to me and the fact that he seems to polarise opinion in no uncertain terms is beginning to whet my appetite. I might dip my toe into the water before too long as some of his recordings are quite inexpensive at Amazon's marketplace.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Arnold, Symphony No. 9*


----------



## Tedski

Sir William Walton:
Belshazzar's Feast
Suite from Henry V
Previn/RPO

Another early CD in my collection, this one from 1986. Also no degradation present. I have only come across one disc that had exhibited CD-self-destruct syndrome. About 10 years ago I tossed my copy of Tubular Bells, which I had bought in 1984, as it was completely pock-marked with oxidation and was unplayable. Thankfully, I haven't seen any of that on my classical CDs.


----------



## brotagonist

Tedski said:


> I have only come across one disc that had exhibited CD-self-destruct syndrome. About 10 years ago I tossed my copy of Tubular Bells, which I had bought in 1984, as it was completely pock-marked with oxidation and was unplayable.


My three discs of Messiaen's Catalogue d'Oiseaux by Peter Hill on Unicorn-Kanchana are getting strongly sepia-coloured, but I have not been able to detect any defects. Luckily Hill's performance has been reissued and there are other appealing performances available, so I am not fretting


----------



## SeptimalTritone

Schumann- Liederkreis op 39 



Boulez- Eclat-Multiples 



Feldman- Why Patterns? 



Francois Bayle- Jeîta - ou le murmure des eaux 



 (electronic music)


----------



## Mahlerian

brotagonist said:


> My three discs of Messiaen's Catalogue d'Oiseaux by Peter Hill on Unicorn-Kanchana are getting strongly sepia-coloured, but I have not been able to detect any defects. Luckily Hill's performance has been reissued and there are other appealing performances available, so I am not fretting


If you still can, you should make a lossless backup.


----------



## Haydn man

Inspired by last weeks Saturday Symphony I decide to purchase this version 
I will need to listen to it a few times but initial impressions of the performance and recording are positive
More to follow


----------



## Guest

Coates
String Quartet no. 8

Kreutzer Quartet.

No picture, use your imagination.


----------



## Morimur

*Alban Berg | Igor Stravinsky - Violin Concertos (Perlman, Ozawa, BSO)*


----------



## Mahlerian

Ockeghem: Missa Prolationem, Motets
Hilliard Ensemble


----------



## Faustian

Janáček: Glagolitic Mass; Sinfonietta










Easily one of my favorite masses.


----------



## Tedski

dogen said:


> Coates
> String Quartet no. 8
> 
> Kreutzer Quartet.
> 
> No picture, use your imagination.


I picture something along this line. Am I close.


----------



## Tedski

Schumann:
Carnaval, Op 9
Faschingsschwank aus Wien, Op 26
Annerose Schmidt, piano


----------



## Vaneyes

A repeat of one of yesterday's *Poulenc* listenings. My favorite Roge (Steinway). Recorded May 9 - 11, 1998, Henry Wood Hall, London. Recording Engineers: Jonathan Stokes, Neil Hutchinson.


----------



## Vaneyes

brotagonist said:


> *My three discs of Messiaen's Catalogue d'Oiseaux by Peter Hill on Unicorn-Kanchana are getting strongly sepia-coloured*, but I have not been able to detect any defects. Luckily Hill's performance has been reissued and there are other appealing performances available, so I am not fretting


For those interested, a list link below of possible bronze CDs. The date has long passed for label replacements, but you can try. All they can say is, "No!" 

http://www.classical.net/music/guide/defective.php


----------



## Blancrocher

Vivaldi: Four Seasons etc. (Carmignola/Marcon)


----------



## Selby




----------



## GreenMamba

Persichetti String Quartet no. 3, Lydian String Qt. Composed in 1959.


----------



## Morimur




----------



## Guest

Tedski said:


> I picture something along this line. Am I close.
> 
> View attachment 74151


You are! And clearly not as lazy as me!

Listened to it straight through twice. I'm getting to be a bit of a fanboy !!!


----------



## haydnfan

I think I loved all my listening today, so I'll share it all!


----------



## Barbebleu

Pugg said:


> Now you are making me curious... which artist are singing in the DG box?


I'll look it out and post as soon as possible Pugg.


----------



## Barbebleu

Pugg said:


> Now you are making me curious... which artist are singing in the DG box?


Hi Pugg








Edita Gruberova
Lucia Popp
Edith Mathis
Lilian Sukis
Hanna Schwarz
Francisco Araiza
Thomas Moser
Claes H. Ahnsjo
Walter Berry
Robert LLoyd

the Mozarteum Orchester - Salzburg conducted by Leopold Heger


----------



## elgar's ghost

Ending the evening with chamber works by Zoltán Kodály - Three Choral Preludes for Solo Cello, Sonata for Solo Cello op. 8, Sonata for Cello & Piano op. 4, Prelude & Fugue for Cello & Piano (Bach - tr. composer), Sonatina for Cello & Piano, Adagio for Cello & Piano, Capriccio for Solo Cello, Hungarian Rondo for Cello & Piano and Duo for Violin & Cello op. 7:

By the way, does anyone enjoy/recommend his two string quartets?


----------



## George O

Tedski said:


> I'm pretty sure the one on the right ARS-25 is the original issue. The one on the left is catalog # ARS-25A.


Actually they both are ARS-25. The labels of both have ARS-25A on their side ones, and ARS-25B on their side twos.

The same record was later released on the Desto label.


----------



## elgar's ghost

brotagonist said:


> My three discs of Messiaen's Catalogue d'Oiseaux by Peter Hill on Unicorn-Kanchana are getting strongly sepia-coloured, but I have not been able to detect any defects. Luckily Hill's performance has been reissued and there are other appealing performances available, so I am not fretting


I also have a couple of Unicorn-Kanchana recordings that have bronzed, including my prized Mahler 3 by Horenstein - playback was still fine the last time I played it so I'm crossing my fingers in the hope that I will outlive any significant deterioration!


----------



## George O

Tedski said:


> Owned this one on vinyl, back in the day. It included a wall poster of ABM -- the only time I can recall something like that in a classical music album.


No poster in mine, but I didn't buy it new, so it might have been removed. Or maybe limited to first so many pressed.

Let's see, there's this Beethoven with a poster (double-sided, actually). And Tomita's Planets had one. I'm blanking on another that I have (I think).




























Ludwig Van Beethoven (1770-1827)

Symphony No. 1 in C, op 21

Piano Concerto No.1 in C, op 15

The Hanover Band
Mary Verney, soloist

on Nimbus (England), from 1982

***










Gustav Holst (1874-1934): The Planets

Isao Tomita, electronics

on RCA (NYC), from 1976

I actually had this up on the wall when I was a wee lad.


----------



## George O

Kivimees said:


> Getting back into the TC groove with some oboe:
> 
> View attachment 74139
> 
> 
> The Poulenc sonata is a real treat.


Yes, just gorgeous.


----------



## George O

Tedski said:


> Sir William Walton:
> Belshazzar's Feast
> Suite from Henry V
> Previn/RPO
> 
> Another early CD in my collection, this one from 1986. Also no degradation present. I have only come across one disc that had exhibited CD-self-destruct syndrome. About 10 years ago I tossed my copy of Tubular Bells, which I had bought in 1984, as it was completely pock-marked with oxidation and was unplayable. Thankfully, I haven't seen any of that on my classical CDs.


I've never had a CD rot on me, and some of mine I bought in 1984.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

*Schumann
Liederkreis, 9 songs for voice & piano, Op. 24 
Romanzen und Balladen I, 3 songs for voice & piano, Op. 45 
Romanzen und Balladen II, 3 songs for voice & piano, Op. 49 
Lieder und Gesänge, 5 songs for voice & piano, Op. 127 
4 Songs for voice & piano, Op. 142 
Dichterliebe, song cycle for voice & piano, Op. 48*
Ian Bostridge, Julius Drake [EMI, 1998]

These artists are really are quite good! have we heard of the singer before somewhere?


----------



## D Smith

For Bernstein's birthday, his first and second symphonies, conducted by himself.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

George O said:


> I've never had a CD rot on me, and some of mine I bought in 1984.


I have, though, early pressings done by pdo for DG, Hyperion and ASV. Completely unplayable when I found out around 2011 when I started to digitalise my collection. All companies were very helpful.


----------



## D Smith

George O said:


> I've never had a CD rot on me, and some of mine I bought in 1984.


I've had some that wouldn't play anymore, notably several from Musical Heritage Society. I used to subscribe with them and they formed a large part of my musical education (LP's too). I've replaced them when I've had the opportunity as they were excellent performances.


----------



## elgar's ghost

TurnaboutVox;931871Ian Bostridge said:


> These artists are really are quite good! have we heard of the singer before somewhere?


Bostridge is something of a Britten specialist - he was given acclaim for his Peter Quint in Turn of the Screw nearly 20 years ago and has also had the role of Capt. Vere in Billy Budd. In addition, he has recorded some of Britten's song cycles and other vocal works of his. I've been impressed with him.


----------



## brotagonist

Vaneyes said:


> For those interested, a list link below of possible bronze CDs. The date has long passed for label replacements, but you can try. All they can say is, "No!"
> 
> http://www.classical.net/music/guide/defective.php


Unicorn-Kanchana is long defunct. I am not worried. The performance has been reissued on Regis (might start getting difficult to get), but I think I could be quite happy with Austbø (on Naxos) or Ugorski (on DG) or likely others. There is no panic, as my copies are still usable.


----------



## Guest

Gold medalist for good reason--lordy what a phenomenal player. Great sound, too.


----------



## bejart

George Gerson (1790-1825): Symphony in E Flat

Lars Ulrik Mortensen conducting the Concerto Copenhagen


----------



## Blancrocher

Peter Eötvös: Seven (Kopatchinskaja/Roth)


----------



## KirbyH

Would you believe that I've not had a ton of time lately to sit down and listen to music? Well, I'm rectifying that today:



























I started with Brahms 4 and the Vaughan Williams 8th, Thielemann/Staatskapelle Dresden and Adrian Boult/London Phil, respectively. Since I was so bowled over by Thielemann's 3rd, I thought the 4th might rise to the same level of excellence. To me, it doesn't. The orchestra sounds lovely, but much like Karajan, I don't think Thielemann has the measure quite down yet. Still, the sonics and playing are lovely.

I love this 8th, more than any other 8th symphony written, to be perfectly frank. I like all of the percussion and Boult's "proper English conductor" approach to no small deal and if I never heard another interpretation, I'd be satisfied. Indeed to date, I have not.

I don't often listen to music written in the last ten or so years, but man oh man what a treat Mason Bates' "Alternative Energy" and Christopher Theofanidis' "Rainbow Body" are to listen to. Bates has connections with my homestate, and my university orchestra actually have the local premier back in 2012 of "Mothership." "Alternative Energy" is equally fun, thank goodness, and the CSO helps this music mightily in that its given due weight.

"Rainbow Body" is a coloristic smear of 21st harmony, and Spano and his Atlanta forces do a great job of making it sounds as harmonious as the Buddha could ask for (it's influence by Buddhist philosophy and writings - not bad for an American.) Telarc's recorded sound is pretty magnificent, too. Again, I first heard this work while still at school and was pleasantly surprised to find that it was actually, you know, pleasant to listen to.


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1990. One of my "Top 25 Enjoyables", which will be displayed here in the not-too-distant future. :tiphat:


----------



## Vaneyes

brotagonist said:


> *Unicorn-Kanchana is long defunct.* I am not worried. The performance has been reissued on Regis (might start getting difficult to get), but I think I could be quite happy with Austbø (on Naxos) or Ugorski (on DG) or likely others. *There is no panic, as my copies are still usable*.


As is Collins (though some may now be on Naxos), CRD, IMP, and perhaps others. Yes, never panic. :tiphat:


----------



## Vaneyes

D Smith said:


> I've had some that wouldn't play anymore, notably several from Musical Heritage Society. I used to subscribe with them and they formed a large part of my musical education (LP's too). I've replaced them when I've had the opportunity as they were excellent performances.


I had several bronzes, and all were replaced by the labels. I did notice a slightly muffled sound on a couple (DG Abbado Mendelssohn was one). This was many years ago. There was a lady in charge of, until she retired. She was very pleasant and efficient. I hope she's reading this. Of course she is. Cheers! :tiphat:


----------



## Vaneyes

George O said:


> I've never had a CD rot on me, and some of mine I bought in 1984.


Better check 'em again.


----------



## Weston

elgars ghost said:


> I've been reading up on [Daugherty] ever since I came across an entry for his work _Jackie O_ in the Penguin Opera Guide, The subject matter of many of his compositions sounds quite appealing to me and the fact that he seems to polarise opinion in no uncertain terms is beginning to whet my appetite. I might dip my toe into the water before too long as some of his recordings are quite inexpensive at Amazon's marketplace.


His music does not seem to take itself very seriously, which is kind of refreshing. I'm not sure I can recommend UFO as a starting point however, though I haven't heard it in a while. Philadelphia Stories is nice.


----------



## brotagonist

Saariaho Cendres Wolpe Trio

I'm not warming to her works. I've tried around a half dozen over the past couple of months. I think I'll try another composer next... if I could just find that one thread  Stay tuned


----------



## pmsummer

DREAM
_And Other Works_
*John Cage*
Stefan Hussong - accordion

Denon


----------



## Weston

*Rouse: Concert de Gaudi for Guitar and Orchestra *
Muhai Tang / Gulbenkian Orchestra / Sharon Isbin, guitar










Not enjoying classical or Spanish guitar music that much, I was not caring for this composition at first, but it develops into some refreshingly quirky orchestral timbres and rhythms that thoroughly engaged me. They are fleeting, but enough to tantalize me into wanting more of this composer's works. I recently acquired his flute concerto (Sharon Bezaly) but have not listened to it yet.

*Ligeti: Hamburg Concerto *
Reinbert de Leeuw / Asko Ensemble










I would almost swear I'm hearing part of the same theme that opens Lux Aeterna and Lontano, but then it goes off on a tangent. It makes me wonder if Ligeti had a "George" motif the way Shostakiovich used a DSCH motif.

Ligeti rocks out a bit in this, somtimes with rhythms I might guess as Cuban. Perhaps it should be called the Havana Concerto. There are also painfully beautiful moments and moments of unrelenting dread.

*Nørgård: Symphony No. 8 *
Sakri Oramo / Vienna Philharmonic Orchestra










I wasn't immediately getting this work, so I stopped it mid-1st movement, finished searching for the album cover on Amazon, and restarted the piece to pay more attention.

I'm still not quite getting it, but I can tell many interesting things are going on. I think it's going to require a weekend afternoon when work has not burned me out.

On further listening, I find it's starting to sound amazing as I drift toward a hazy state of near unconsciousness. So once again I had been trying too hard. Subsequent movements seem more approachable than the weird 1st movement opening.

Interesting. Like the Ligeti, this one rocks out too.

And since I got an earlier start this evening I'll have another round:

*Pinkham: Sonata for Organ and Strings No. 3*
James Sedares / London Symphony Orchestra / James David Christie, organ










Someone needed to have instructed Pinkham in the art of the serious artist pose. No hand on chin, no contemplative brooding - nothing! This is no doubt why the music is merely okay in this selection -- although the final movement is wickedly macabre. It would make a great piece for Halloween.


----------



## brotagonist

Ah!  This will do for a little foray...

Gubaidulina In Tempus Praesens
Mutter, Gergiev/LSO


----------



## Becca

haydnfan said:


> So weird, last night I listened to the very same recording! The playing is very engaging and found myself liking these works alot more than I used to. I really think it's amusing that the picture on the back shows the musicians *holding each other's instruments* instead of their own.


Ohh ... who is holding the piano?


----------



## Balthazar

TurnaboutVox said:


> *Schumann
> Liederkreis, 9 songs for voice & piano, Op. 24
> Romanzen und Balladen I, 3 songs for voice & piano, Op. 45
> Romanzen und Balladen II, 3 songs for voice & piano, Op. 49
> Lieder und Gesänge, 5 songs for voice & piano, Op. 127
> 4 Songs for voice & piano, Op. 142
> Dichterliebe, song cycle for voice & piano, Op. 48*
> Ian Bostridge, Julius Drake [EMI, 1998]
> 
> These artists are really are quite good! have we heard of the singer before somewhere?


Ian Bostridge last year authored a 500 page book on Schubert's _Winterreise_, which is high on my "to read" list for autumn. He recorded a good rendition of the cycle with Leif Ove Andsnes (though I prefer the darker coloring of Jonas Kaufmann's recording with Helmut Deutsch).


----------



## Becca

Faustian said:


> Janáček: Glagolitic Mass; Sinfonietta
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Easily one of my favorite masses.


Is this the 'standard' 8 movement version or the original 9 movement version which was reconstructed and published in the early 1990s? The first time that I head the 'original', it was quite a shock as in some places it is far more rhythmically complex.

Universal Edition includes the following notes...
_"The composer was apparently forced to make major revisions during rehearsals for the mass's premiere (5 December 1927) owing to a lack of instrumental resources and the limited rehearsal time available, and some additional questionable changes seem to have been made prior to the second performance in Prague (8 April 1928)."_


----------



## Becca

KirbyH said:


> I love this 8th, more than any other 8th symphony written, to be perfectly frank. I like all of the percussion and Boult's "proper English conductor" approach to no small deal and if I never heard another interpretation, I'd be satisfied. Indeed to date, I have not.


Have you listened to the Barbirolli 8th which was recorded days after the work's premier with RVW in attendance? It was recorded and released as one of the Mercury Living Presence recordings (not sure how they managed that!).

As to Theofanidas' _Rainbow Body_ ... it made a big impact on me when I first encountered it on a disc of the Masterprize winners that came with an issue of Gramophone some years ago, and it still makes an impression. Interestingly I never found any of the other finalists on that disc to be particularly interesting.


----------



## Balthazar

*Bernstein ~ Serenade, "After Plato's Symposium."* Hilary Hahn backed by Zinman and Baltimore.

*Morton Feldman ~ Neither.* Sarah Leonard sings backed by Zoltán Peskó and the Frankfurt SRO.

*Schubert ~ Piano Sonata in A minor, D 784.* Paul Lewis at the piano. Such a fantastic piece!


----------



## brotagonist

Glagolitic Mass is one I've long wanted to hear, but I don't have the time right now 

I'm on a little composer première! :tiphat:

Ustvolskaya Octet (Schoenberg Ensemble)
Ustvolskaya Symphony 3 (pt.1, pt.2) (Liss/Ural PO)
Ustvolskaya Symphony 5 (Stephenson/London Musici)

Nearly 45 minutes will have to serve as an adequate introduction


----------



## Sonata

Wagner orchestral excerpts, Klemperer


----------



## brotagonist

Okay, one last YT for tonight 

Janáček Glagolitic Mass (Tennstedt/LPO)


----------



## Pugg

​
*Haydn; symphonies 13-14-15-16*
_Antal Dorati_


----------



## Pugg

Barbebleu said:


> Hi Pugg
> 
> View attachment 74158
> 
> Edita Gruberova
> Lucia Popp
> Edith Mathis
> Lilian Sukis
> Hanna Schwarz
> Francisco Araiza
> Thomas Moser
> Claes H. Ahnsjo
> Walter Berry
> Robert LLoyd
> 
> the Mozarteum Orchester - Salzburg conducted by Leopold Heger


Thank you very much, appreciated:tiphat:


----------



## Pugg

TurnaboutVox said:


> *Schumann
> Liederkreis, 9 songs for voice & piano, Op. 24
> Romanzen und Balladen I, 3 songs for voice & piano, Op. 45
> Romanzen und Balladen II, 3 songs for voice & piano, Op. 49
> Lieder und Gesänge, 5 songs for voice & piano, Op. 127
> 4 Songs for voice & piano, Op. 142
> Dichterliebe, song cycle for voice & piano, Op. 48*
> Ian Bostridge, Julius Drake [EMI, 1998]
> 
> These artists are really are quite good! have we heard of the singer before somewhere?


Gorgeous singing, very intelligent also :tiphat:


----------



## nightscape

*Vaughan Williams* - A London Symphony (Seaman/Rochester Philharmonic)

My survey of his symphonies continues...


----------



## Guest

Weston said:


> *Rouse: Concert de Gaudi for Guitar and Orchestra *
> Muhai Tang / Gulbenkian Orchestra / Sharon Isbin, guitar
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not enjoying classical or Spanish guitar music that much, I was not caring for this composition at first, but it develops into some refreshingly quirky orchestral timbres and rhythms that thoroughly engaged me. They are fleeting, but enough to tantalize me into wanting more of this composer's works. I recently acquired his flute concerto (Sharon Bezaly) but have not listened to it yet.


I like his two symphonies:



















This is good, too:


----------



## Becca

Prokofiev - Ivan the Terrible
Philharmonia Orchestra & Chorus / Neeme Jarvi
Linda Finnie, Nikita Storojev

This is not the 'traditional' oratorio as arranged by Abram Stasevich, rather a 'Concert Scenario' of 13 pieces from the score as prepared by Christopher Palmer who says...

_'My new 'performing version' eliminates the speaker and the shorter sections (most of which are pastiche Russion-liturgical music of minimal Prokofievian interest). It also restores a number of episodes to their original format, most importantly the assassination of the Pretender In Part 2 [of the film] - the climax of the film and one of the most electrifying moments in film music. While retaining Stasevich's make-up of most of the larger movements, I have reverted largely to the films's original sequence of musical events'_


----------



## agoukass

This is a beautiful and hypnotic recording of Liszt's transcriptions of various organ works by J. S. Bach. I have been looking for a complete set of these pieces for years. This performance is simply wonderful in all of the ways that it needs to be.


----------



## Pugg

* Beethoven -* Concerto No. 4
Van Cliburn


----------



## Tedski

Robert Schumann:
Symphony Nr 3 "Rhenish"
Symphony Nr 4 "Not Rhenish"
Armin Jordan/Orch de la Suisse Romande


----------



## Pugg

Tedski said:


> Robert Schumann:
> Symphony Nr 3 "Rhenish"
> Symphony Nr 4 "Not Rhenish"
> Armin Jordan/Orch de la Suisse Romande


Beautiful picture by the way :tiphat:


----------



## Pugg

​
*Offenbach*: Le Papillon+ *Massenet*: Le Cid

BONYNGE / LSO (1972)


----------



## OldFashionedGirl

On Spotify:







*Xenakis* - Orchestral Works and Chamber Music. I listened Xenakis music for the first time. This was like doing a trip to the Amazon jungle.


----------



## Pugg

​*Grieg; lyric pieces.*
_Leif Ove Andsnes _


----------



## AClockworkOrange

My listening time has been somewhat restricted recently but I have managed to finally get some quality listening time in. Currently, I am listening to the *Adagio of Gustav Mahler's Symphony No. 10 performed by Leonard Bernstein and the Wiener Philharmoniker*.







Queued up next will be Leonard Bernstein again, this time with the New York Philharmonic traversing *Sibelius' Symphony No. 1*.


----------



## Barbebleu

Balthazar said:


> Ian Bostridge last year authored a 500 page book on Schubert's _Winterreise_, which is high on my "to read" list for autumn. He recorded a good rendition of the cycle with Leif Ove Andsnes (though I prefer the darker coloring of Jonas Kaufmann's recording with Helmut Deutsch).


I'm halfway through Bostridge's book at the moment. Very interesting with some fascinating insights. You will enjoy it.


----------



## Tedski

Pugg said:


> ​*Grieg; lyric pieces.*
> _Leif Ove Andsnes _


I guess period-instrument performances don't come any more authentic than this, do they?


----------



## Tedski

Robert Schumann:

Piano Concerto in A Minor
Wilhelm Kempf, piano
Ernest Ansermet/Orch de la Suisee Romande

Cello Concerto in A Minor
Pierre Fournier, piano
Ferenc Fricsay/OSR


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Enjoying this a lot more on its second outing. Perhaps I was in a curmudgeonly mood last time.


----------



## Tedski

(See picture, 2 posts above)

Robert Schumann:
Faschingsschwank aus Wien, Op 26
Waldszenen, Op 82
Piano Sonata in F Minor, Op 14

The late Aldo Ciccolini (d. 1 Feb, 2015), piano


----------



## Tsaraslondon

*La Sonnambula* is being voted on in the TC Most Recommendable Opera CD thread and just had to listen to this fabulous performance again.


----------



## Pugg

​
* Liszt: Années de pèlerinage: 2ème année: Italie,*

_Jorge Bole_t


----------



## Pugg

Tedski said:


> I guess period-instrument performances don't come any more authentic than this, do they?


Your right, I am more of a "normal" piano , but this is fabulous.


----------



## bejart

Tomaso Albinoni (1671-1751): Violin Concerto in C Major, Op.10, No.3

Claudio Scimone conducting I Soloisti Veneti -- Piero Toso, violin


----------



## Jeff W

*In which there are Russians!*

Good morning TC from bright and sunny Albany! Today's theme: 'The Russians are coming!'









I've decided to have a listen through of all 15 of Dmitri Shostakovich's symphonies and what better way to that than in order? Started off with the Symphonies No. 1, 2 'To October' and 3 'The First of May'. Rudolf Barshai conducted the WDR Sinfonieorchester. No. 1 has that Shostakovich 'sound' that seems missing from No. 2 & 3, which sound to me like merely post-revolutionary Russian fluff.









From one composer who found himself in hot water to another, turning to Sergei Prokofiev now and the Symphonies No. 1 & 6 this time with Seiji Ozawa conducting the Berlin Philharmonic. This is one of just two Prokofiev symphony sets on Apple Music at this time and I thought I'd give this one a try. As usual, Prokofiev's 'Classical' symphony was delightful but the Sixth didn't make too much of an impression upon me. Maybe I'll try the other set out tonight.









Replaying an album I heard just a few days prior, Nikolai Rimsky-Korsakov's 'Scheherazade' and Alexander Borodin's Symphony No. 2. Kirill Kondrashin conducted the Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra. This one's 'Scheherazade' has become a very close second to Reiner's with the Chicago SO and the Borodin is very good too!









Moving on to Tchaikovsky and the Piano Concertos No. 1 & 3. Konstantin Scherbakov played the solo paino while Dmitri Yablonsky conducted the Russian Philharmonic. The performance on the Piano Concerto No. 1 was very good. This disc also has the added 'bonus' of the Andante and Finale (which was orchestrated by Sergey Taneyev as a synthetic 'completion' to the Piano Concerto No. 3. In my opinion, it doesn't quite work as the Andante and Finale feels a bit weak to me in comparison to the work that Tchaikovsky already wrote (as I understand it, this material was all intended for a symphony that later was completed and titled No. 7).









Lastly, I finished out with Rachmaninoff's 'Isle of the Dead' and Symphony No. 1. Mikhail Pletnev conducted the Russian National Orchestra. These performances might be slightly stronger, in my opinion, than Ashkenazy's with the Royal Concertgebouw. I'll have to give these a back-to-back listen at some later point to form a more concrete opinion. More for my listening list (as if it needed any more added to it!)


----------



## Dr Johnson

Disc 1. Bagatelles etc.


----------



## Pugg

bejart said:


> Tomaso Albinoni (1671-1751): Violin Concerto in C Major, Op.10, No.3
> 
> Claudio Scimone conducting I Soloisti Veneti -- Piero Toso, violin


I found this set a couple of weeks ago in my second-hand store.
On vinyl, never played. :tiphat:


----------



## haydnfan

Jeff W said:


> Lastly, I finished out with Rachmaninoff's 'Isle of the Dead' and Symphony No. 1. Mikhail Pletnev conducted the Russian National Orchestra. These performances might be slightly stronger, in my opinion, than Ashkenazy's with the Royal Concertgebouw. I'll have to give these a back-to-back listen at some later point to form a more concrete opinion. More for my listening list (as if it needed any more added to it!)


I love Pletnev in Rachmaninov. Not quite as colorful as Jansons, not quite as passionate as Ashkenazy but very well balanced between those two.


----------



## Pugg

​*Sibelius/ Schumann*; violin concerto's 
_Gidon Kremer / Riccardo Muti. _


----------



## pmsummer

RETROUVÉ & CHANGÉ
_Seven Strings and More_
*Sainte Colombe*
Hille Perl - Viola da Gamba
Andrew Lawrence-King - Harp, Irish Harp, Organ
Lee Santana - Archlute, Baroque Lute, Theorbo

Deutsche Harmonia Mundi


----------



## Vasks

_LPs_

*R. Schumann - Overture to "Genoveva" (Bernstein/Columbia)
Simon - Quatour in Forme de Sonatine (American Brass/Desto)
Sarasate - Carmen Fantasy (Perlman/Angel)*


----------



## Orfeo

*The Eccentric Pioneers for the Sideway Harp with Ivory, Petals, Hammers, & Wood*
_*-Day Three*_

*Louis Moreau Gottschalk*
La colombe, La Moissonneuse, Le songe d'une nuit d'ete, Pensee poetique, etc.
-Philip Martin, pianist (Hyperion, disc IV).

*Scott Joplin*
Leola, Eugenia, Antoinette, The Ragtime Dance, Lily Queen, Rose Leaf Rag, etc.
-John Arpin, pianist (Classical Heritage, Disc C).

*Robert Schumann*
Variations on the name "Abegg", Scenes From Childhood, Carnaval, Toccata.
-Eric Le Sage, pianist (Alpha, Disc XI).

:tiphat:


----------



## Pugg

​
*Leontyne Price/ Placido Domingo*; Duets

Giuseppe Verdi - Otello:
1. Act I: Gia Nella Notte
Giuseppe Verdi - Un Ballo In Maschera:
2. Act II: Teco Io Sto!
Giacomo Puccini - Manon Lescaut:
3. Act II: Oh, Saro La Piu Bella!; Tu, Tu, Amore?
Giacomo Puccini - Madama Butterfly:
4. Act I: Bimba, Bimba, Non Piangere (Love Duet)


----------



## Eramirez156

*Symphonie Fantastique Op. 14*
*Hector Berlioz *









*Cleveland Orchestra*
* Pierre Boulez*

but I began my morning with






*Fritz Busch* conducts *Richard Wagner, Overture to "Tannhäuser"* in the Dresden Semperoper, 1932 
Direction: *Franz Schreker*


----------



## AClockworkOrange

*Verdi: Arias from Aida & Wagner: Wesendonck Lieder
*Birgit Nilsson et al.







It is nice to listen to Nilsson in broader performances than Wagner & Strauss, her recordings in these arias from Aida are beautiful. Though she isn't my favourite Aida (Caballe and Callas share that honour), I regard her highly.

Her interpretation of the Wesendonck Lieder is new to me and most enthralling. Here she effortlessly joins my pantheon alongside Kirsten Flagstad (my Wagnerian Queen) and Astrid Varnay. This performance is wonderful but Flagstad (which autocorrect is determined to alter to Flagstaff :scold remains my favourite singer in this collection of Lieder by a hair.


----------



## johnnysc

Shostakovich 24 Preludes and Fugues op87

Tatiana Nikolayeva

Disc 1


----------



## Barbebleu

johnnysc said:


> View attachment 74200
> 
> 
> Shostakovich 24 Preludes and Fugues op87
> 
> Tatiana Nikolayeva
> 
> Disc 1


Ooh I love this. I have her doing this on two different recordings. Each one reveals something new on each listening. I believe there is a third!!
Incidentally Keith Jarrett has a very good recording of these preludes and fugues. Well worth a listen


----------



## johnnysc

Barbebleu said:


> Incidentally Keith Jarrett has a very good recording of these preludes and fugues. Well worth a listen


Thanks..... I became aware of it while reading up on the Nikolayeva recording. Will be picking that one up for sure.


----------



## Eramirez156

*Music Of The American Moravians *









*The Moravian Festival Chorus And Orchestra*
*Thor Johnson*
and
members of the *Fine Arts Quartet*


----------



## Pugg

​*Renée Fleming - Dmitri Hvorostovsky*
_Aria's and duet in St Petersburg _:tiphat:


----------



## pmsummer

VOCAL MUSIC - 2
*Dietrich Buxtehude*
Johan Rueter - bass
Copenhagen Royal Chapel Choir
The Dufay Collective
Ebbe Munk - conductor

Naxos - Dacapo


----------



## johnnysc

Elgar Violin & Cello Concertos

Yehudi Menuhin
Beatrice Harrison


----------



## elgar's ghost

Kurt Weill - non-vocal works (Symphony no. 2, Kleine Dreigroschenmusik - Suite for Wind Orchestra, Concerto for Violin & Wind Orchestra, Pantomime I from "Der Protagonist"):

















Hanns Eisler - Deutsche Sinfonie - An Anti-Fascist Cantata, Suites nos. 2, 3, 4 & 5 for Orchestra (derived from his film music) & various songs on texts by Brecht, Weber, Tucholsky and Arendt:


----------



## pmsummer

THE ETON CHOIRBOOK
_15th-16th Century English Liturgical Works_
*Huelgas Ensemble*
Paul Van Nevel - director

Deutsche Harmonia Mundi


----------



## brotagonist

Becca said:


> Prokofiev - Ivan the Terrible
> 
> This is not the 'traditional' oratorio as arranged by Abram Stasevich, rather a 'Concert Scenario' of 13 pieces from the score as prepared by Christopher Palmer who says...
> 
> _'My new 'performing version' eliminates the speaker and the shorter sections (most of which are pastiche Russion-liturgical music of minimal Prokofievian interest). It also restores a number of episodes to their original format, most importantly the assassination of the Pretender In Part 2 [of the film] - the climax of the film and one of the most electrifying moments in film music. While retaining Stasevich's make-up of most of the larger movements, I have reverted largely to the films's original sequence of musical events'_
> 
> View attachment 74169


That looks very interesting! I like the argument for the condensation-who needs "Russian-liturgical music of minimal Prokofievian interest"? I'm going to have to see if it's on YT or NML (which I don't use much, since it's such a pain to log into-need to go to library site first, etc.).



elgars ghost said:


>


I'm pretty loaded up on the Seven Deadly Sins :tiphat: No, wait! I meant the recordings of them, you fools  but that London Sinfonietta album looks mighty interesting! So does the Deutsche Sinfonie. I'm going to have to give those a try soon. I've had a lot of both Weill and Eisler's Brechtian anti-fascist/socialist propaganda music, but the instrumental works are catching my eye a lot more these days


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Billed as an opera though closer to a musical in my opinion. No matter, it's hugely entertaining.


----------



## Dr Johnson

Disc 8. Dance Suite etc.


----------



## deprofundis

Im lisening to orlande de Lassus on of classical composer that gave us gem like ''requiem for 4 voices'', the version i have on alto record is awesome, i said i would quite smoking but decide to experiment the flemish master on haschish, has far as this scientific experiment goes i notice how the polyphony is superbe my dad lisen to it and said it remind him of gregorian .
I have a hard time beleiving i spent only 10 bucks for this record.Than i might lisen to his work on naxos masses for 5 voices whit the delightfull Susanne un jour. Lassus may be one of the more interresting composer of this era...

His music was by no mean conventional or better said conservative, he mess up whit some dissonance, before Gesualdo but not as wild perhaps.So this make him somesort of avant-garde modernist of his era.A classical composer to discover if you dont know him allready, if you are looking for something a bit unusual try this fine gentelmen.


----------



## Vronsky

*Witold Lutoslawski · Bela Bartok*









Witold Lutoslawski *·* Bela Bartok

Witold Lutoslawski -- Musique Funebre
Bela Bartok -- Romanian Folk Dances, Divertimento, Seven Songs

Hungarian Radio Children's Choir, Stuttgarter Kammerorchester, Dennis Russell Davies (Conductor)


----------



## Blancrocher

Bach: Well-Tempered Clavier, book 1 (Gulda)


----------



## TurnaboutVox

*Gabriel Fauré
The 13 Barcarolles*
Paul Crossley [CRD, 1984]










*Gabriel Fauré
Impromptu for piano No. 2 in F minor, Op. 31
Impromptu for piano No. 3 in A flat major, Op. 34
Nocturnes (No. 1 - 3) for piano, Op. 33 
Nocturne for piano No. 4 in E major, Op. 36
Nocturne for piano No. 5 in B flat major, Op. 37
Romances sans paroles (3) for piano, Op. 17 
Barcarolle for piano No. 1 in A minor, Op. 26
Barcarolle for piano No. 2 in G major, Op. 41
Barcarolle for piano No. 4 in A flat major, Op. 44
Valse-caprice for piano No. 1 in A major, Op. 30*
Pascal Rogé [Decca, 1990]










*
Edvard Grieg
Lyric Pieces (for Piano)*
Emil Gilels [DG, 1997 (rec. 1974)]


----------



## johnnysc

Brahms Alto Rhapsody

Marilyn Horne
Robert Shaw/Atlanta Symphony Orchestra & Chorus


----------



## elgar's ghost

brotagonist said:


> I'm pretty loaded up on the Seven Deadly Sins :tiphat: No, wait! I meant the recordings of them, you fools  but that London Sinfonietta album looks mighty interesting! So does the Deutsche Sinfonie. I'm going to have to give those a try soon. I've had a lot of both Weill and Eisler's Brechtian anti-fascist/socialist propaganda music, but the instrumental works are catching my eye a lot more these days


The Weill set is an excellent compilation - it plugs a couple of significant but often overlooked gaps (Death In The Forest, The Berliner Requiem) while serving as an excellent starter kit for some of the more celebrated works (Mahagonny Songspiel, Happy End, Kleine Driegroschenmusik). Brecht's words for Eisler's Deutsche Sinfonie are often incredibly moving - they may still have the expected leftist polemic running through them but this is Brecht the lamenting humanist rather than the nose-thumbing political satirist.


----------



## Dr Johnson

No. 5.

Yes, choice prompted by this thread.


----------



## millionrainbows

*Berg: Orchestral Works; Venzago (2-SACD Hybrid). *This sounds fantastic, especially the voice pieces. Here is Theo Verbey's orchestration of the Op. 1 Piano Sonata as well.


----------



## millionrainbows

After listening intently again to this, in SACD surround, my assessment is still the same; it's a huge, sprawling symphony that wanders, and is punctuated by sudden outbursts that sound like finales, but turn out to lead to nowhere. If this is the effect Shostakovich is trying to achieve, a kind of Brucknerian grand scale work with no real payoff, then he has succeeded. It's like being lost in a big labyrinth, and coming into various dead ends, then continuing on, lost and wandering, with "panic attacks" throughout. Fun, fun, fun!


http://www.amazon.com/Shostakovich-...id=1440617468&sr=1-17&keywords=Shostakovich+4


----------



## Guest

Tonights Coates delights
Symphonies 1, 7 and 14

Siegerland / Rotter
Munich Chamber / Poppen
Bavarian RS / Henzold


----------



## Mahlerian

Josquin: Motets and Chansons
Hilliard Ensemble


----------



## George O

Alberto Ginastera (1916-1983)

Concerto for Piano and Orchestra (1961)

João Carlos Martins, piano
Boston Symphony Orchestra / Erich Leinsdorf

Variaciones Concertantes

musicians: http://www.discogs.com/Ginastera-João-Carlos-Martins-Boston-Symphony-Erich-Leinsdorf-Concerto-For-Piano-And-Orchestra-1961/release/6672253

on RCA (NYC), from 1968

5 stars

Ginastera with his cat:


----------



## George O

Barbebleu said:


> Ooh I love this. I have her doing this on two different recordings. Each one reveals something new on each listening. I believe there is a third!!
> Incidentally Keith Jarrett has a very good recording of these preludes and fugues. Well worth a listen


I think there are four by her if you count a video recording (from 1962, 1987, 1990, 1991).


----------



## jim prideaux

Dvorak Piano Quartets op23/87 performed by Domus


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Blustery August rain certainly made me think of Winter today.

And who better to take me on a winter's journey that Jonas Kaufmann?


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Daugherty, Philadelphia Stories, UFO*

These are fun pieces, but I'm not really connecting with them. I'm going to have to hear them again. 
*
Part, Passio*

This should be boring but isn't, at least to me. It's like listening to a Feldman/Perotin mashup. 
*
Berg, Lyric Suite*

As soon as I stopped trying to hear all the coded messages hidden here, this piece became enjoyable.


----------



## millionrainbows

George O said:


> I think there are four by her if you count a video recording (from 1962, 1987, 1990, 1991).


The Hyperion on has the most hall sound. I prefer the earlier 70s studio recording on Moscow Archives. Is the third one an earlier recording, maybe in mono?


----------



## elgar's ghost

Pre-bedtime listening.

Stockhausen - Kontakte (version for electronic sounds, piano and percussion):

Wolpe - String Quartet, Quartet for Oboe, Cello, Piano & Percussion and Cantata for Voice, Voices & Instruments (on texts by Robert Creeley, Friedrich Hölderlin and Herodotus):


----------



## millionrainbows

*Stockhausen: Klavierstucke; David Tudor, piano (HatArt). *These are the historic first recordings, when David Tudor proved, to Stockhausen's delight, that they could be played. Tracks 1-8 are in close stereo, rec. 1959, and tracks 9-12 are mono, but OK, rec. 1958. For my money, these are the definitive versions.

(no image available from Amazon)


----------



## Eramirez156

*Johannes Brahms *
*Symphony No.2 in D major Op.73*









*Danish State Radio Symphony Orchestra*
*Fritz Busch*

recorded 20-21 December 1947


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1991/2, 1992.


----------



## Vaneyes

millionrainbows said:


> *Stockhausen: Klavierstucke; David Tudor, piano (HatArt). *These are the historic first recordings, when David Tudor proved, to Stockhausen's delight, that they could be played. Tracks 1-8 are in close stereo, rec. 1959, and tracks 9-12 are mono, but OK, rec. 1958. For my money, these are the definitive versions.
> 
> (no image available from Amazon)


----------



## George O

millionrainbows said:


> The Hyperion on has the most hall sound. I prefer the earlier 70s studio recording on Moscow Archives. Is the third one an earlier recording, maybe in mono?


I think, but not positive, that the 1962 is mono and Melodiya. Then there is the 1987 Melodiya pictured below on vinyl (same as the most common one, on a 3-CD set). The 1990 is Hyperion. The 1991 one was released on video in 1992.










Dmitri Shostakovich (1906-1975): Twenty-Four Preludes and Fugues for Piano, op 87

Tatiana Nikolaeva, piano

4-LP box set on Melodya (USSR), from 1989
recorded 1987


----------



## johnnysc

Liszt Piano Concertos 1 & 2

Byron Janis


----------



## EDaddy

http://postimage.org/

Brahms: Piano Concerto #1 In D Minor, Op. 15. My favorite Adagio out of all the Brahms Piano Concerti. And a really great performance.


----------



## brotagonist

On Naxos Music Library:










Eisler Deutsche Symphonie
Pommer/RSO Berlin

Wow! I had no idea that this was such a major-and marvellous-work! It puts Eisler into an entirely different category for me


----------



## Vaneyes

For *RVW* death day (1958). His piano concerto should be concertized more often.


----------



## Vronsky

*Gyorgy Ligeti -- Complete Piano Music (CD1: Etudes & L'arrache-coeur)*









Gyorgy Ligeti, Fredrik Ullen (Piano) -- Complete Piano Music (CD1: Etudes & L'arrache-coeur)


----------



## Vaneyes

GregMitchell said:


> Enjoying this a lot more on its second outing. Perhaps I was in a curmudgeonly mood last time.


Thought it was the divine Bette. Eyeglasses were hiding again.


----------



## Vaneyes

brotagonist said:


> Ah!  This will do for a little foray...
> 
> Gubaidulina In Tempus Praesens
> Mutter, Gergiev/LSO


Mahvellous, and essential.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

*Schumann
Kurzes Erwachen, WoO 21/4; Gesänges Erwachen, WoO 21/5; An Anna I, WoO 21/6
An Anna II, WoO 10/2; Im Herbste, WoO 10/3
Kerner-Lieder, Op 35 1-12
Andersen-Lieder, Op 40 1-5
Sängers Trost, Op. 127/1
Trost im Gesang, song for voice & piano, Op. 142/1*
Thomas Hampson, Baritone; Geoffrey Parsons, piano [Teldec Classics, 1989]


----------



## GreenMamba

Gesualdo Madrigals, Les Arts Florissants/Christie


----------



## Guest




----------



## bejart

Robert Schumann (1810-1856): Symphony No.1 in B Flat, Op.38

Sir Neville Marriner conducting the Academy of St.Martin-in-the-Fields


----------



## pmsummer

TINTO
_Iberian music of the 16th and 17th centuries_
*Los Otros*
Hille Perl - Viola de Gamba
Lee Santana - Chitarrone
Steve Player - Baroque Guitar

Deutsche Harmonia Mundi


----------



## bejart

Leopold Kozeluch (1747-1818): String Quartet in A Major, Op.33, No.2

Stamic Quartet: Bohuslav Matousek and Josef Kekula, violins -- Jan Peruska, viola -- Vladimir Leixner, cello


----------



## MrTortoise

Pierre Boulez

Notations, 12 pieces for piano (Pierre-Laurent Aimard, piano)
Structures, Book 2, for 2 pianos (Pierre-Laurent Aimard & Florent Boffard, pianos)
...explosante fixe..., for flute, chamber ensemble & electronics (Sophie Cherrier, solo midi flute; Emmanuelle Ophèle & Pierre-Andre Valade, flutes; Andrew Gerszo, electronics; Ensemble Intercontemporain; Pierre Boulez, cond.)


----------



## Balthazar

*Mendelssohn ~ Violin Concerto, Op. 64.* James Ehnes on violin backed by Vladimir Ashkenazy and the Philharmonia.

*Schoenberg ~ Five Pieces for Orchestra, Op. 16.* Antal Dorati leads the London Symphony Orchestra.

*Stanford ~ Piano Concerto No. 2, Op. 126.* Finghin Collins at the piano with Kenneth Montgomery leading the RTE National Symphony Orchestra.


----------



## MrTortoise

Ludwig van Beethoven

Piano Sonata No. 22 in F, Op. 54
Piano Sonata No. 23 in F minor, Op. 57 'Appassionata'

Annie Fischer, piano


----------



## Blancrocher

Péter Eötvös - zeroPoints


----------



## haydnfan

I listened to Schubert's String Quintet performed by the Auryn Quartet, one of my favorite recordings in my collection. I was listening to them on my brand new speakers which are wonderful!


----------



## MrTortoise

haydnfan said:


> I listened to Schubert's String Quintet performed by the Auryn Quartet, one of my favorite recordings in my collection. I was listening to them on my brand new speakers which are wonderful!
> 
> View attachment 74215


Always fun to hear an old favorite through new and improved equipment 

Congratulations on your new speakers!


----------



## haydnfan

GregMitchell said:


> Blustery August rain certainly made me think of Winter today.
> 
> And who better to take me on a winter's journey that Jonas Kaufmann?


I was going to listen to that today, but at the last minute I opted for the string quintet instead. Tomorrow, Kaufmann calls!


----------



## Green pasture

Haydn: Symphonies Nos. 82 - 87 (The "Paris" Symphonies), with the New York Philharmonic conducted by Leonard Bernstein.


----------



## Morimur

*Elliott Carter - The Vocal Works (1975-1981) (Speculum Musicae)*


----------



## SONNET CLV

Tonight I listen over headphones to disc one of the following two disc set from *mode* records: musical pieces which sound somewhat as a cross between John Cage and Anton Webern --









Edition Christian Wolff, Vol. 6 - mode 133/34
(Re):Making Music

The Barton Workshop

CD 1

Violist Pieces (1997)*
1. Piece #1 (4:15)
2. Piece #2 (2:03)
3. Piece #3 (3:21)
4. Piece #4 - Resonant (1:06)
5. Piece #5 - Clear (0:58)
6. Piece #6 - Freely (2:26)
7. Kegama (1991)* (4:15)
for violin, clarinet/bass-clarinet, cello, piano & percussion
8. Peace March 1 ("Stop using uranium") (1983-84)*
for flute (4:57)
9. Peace March 2 (1984)* (7:28)
for flute, clarinet, cello, piano, percussion

Emma (1988-89)*
for viola, cello & piano
10. Movement 1 (0:24)
11. Movement 2 (0:48)
12. Movement 3 (1:25)
13. Movement 4 (0:58)
14. Movement 5 (2:30)
15. Movement 6 (0:45)
16. Movement 7 (0:41)
17. Movement 8 (1:04)
18. Movement 9 (0:45)
19. Movement 10 (5:52)
20. Movement 11- Dancelike (1:47)
21. Digger Song (1988)* (10:44)
for violin, viola, cello & percussion
From Leaning Forward (1988)*
for soprano, bass-baritone, clarinet/bass-clarinet, cello & piano
22. A woman invented fire (1:47)
23. Drowning (II) (1:03)
24. The women let the tide go out (0:55)
25. Note to the grandparents (0:56)
26. Mulberry Street ends in good works (2:00)
27. The Sad Children's Song (1:23)
28. This is about the women of that country (3:47)
29. That Year (2:17)
Nicola Walker-Smith, Soprano. Charles van Tassel, Bass-Baritone

CD 2

Three Pieces (1979-80) *
for violin & viola
1. Rock About (2:00)
2. Instrumental (3:13)
3. Starving to Death on a Government Claim (5:10)
4. For 5 or 10 Players (1962)* Version for 5 players (5:33)
for trombone, violin, viola, cello & percussion
Exercise(s) (15,16,17, 18) (1975)
5. Exercise 15 - solo piano (4:58)
6. Exercise 16 - for 2 instruments (clarinet and cello) (3:32)
7. Exercise 17 - for solo trombone (valve trombone) (6:47)
8. Exercise 18 - for 4 instruments (clarinet, cello, valve trombone, piano)
(6:58)
9. For 5 or 10 Players (1962)* Version for 10 players (12:21)
for flutes, clarinet, bassoon, trombone, melodica, violin, viola,
cello, bass, piano & percussion
10. Dark As A Dungeon (1977)*
for clarinet (7:26)
11. Schoenen met veters (1999)*
for flute, clarinet/bass-clarinet, trombone, violin, viola, cello
& bass
written for The Barton Workshop
Commissioned by the Fromm Foundation, 1998-99

* first recording

The scores presented on this 2-CD set cover 37 years of Christian Wolff's composing, and present many different musical surfaces and syntaxes.

The early For 5 or 10 People is a graphic score from Wolff's most experimental period. It is presented twice, once for 5 players and again for 10 players.

Since the 1970's, Wolff has chosen songs from the political protest movement as starting material for many of his works.

These authoritative performances are by The Barton Workshop and James Fulkerson, who have had a long tradition of playing Wolff's music.

Mostly first recordings.

The first recording of Schoenen met veters, a Fromm Foundation Commission written for The Barton Workshop.

This mode disc is especially vivid and clear over phones. Stunning performances of what sounds like difficult music at times. The Barton Workshop is certainly committed.

Also by Christian Wolff on Mode Records:
Vol. 1: The Piano Works 1976-83 performed by Sally Pinkas (mode 43)
Vol. 2: "I Like to Think of Harriet Tubman" performed by The Barton
Workshop (mode 69)
Vol. 3: Tilbury Pieces (complete) Snowdrop (mode 74)
Vol. 4: Look She Said: Complete Works for Bass (mode 109)
Vol. 5: Complete Works for Violin and Piano (mode 126)


----------



## Pugg

*Rimsky-Korsakov*: Capriccio Espagnol;
*Borodin:* Polovtsian Dances etc.

Antal Doráti


----------



## ArtMusic




----------



## Pugg

EDaddy said:


> http://postimage.org/
> 
> Brahms: Piano Concerto #1 In D Minor, Op. 15. My favorite Adagio out of all the Brahms Piano Concerti. And a really great performance.


That special "Living stereo " sound and Rubinstein:tiphat:


----------



## Morimur




----------



## starthrower




----------



## Pugg

[url=http://postimage.org/]







[/url]​
*Bach/ Brahms / Mozart*; double concerto's
_Jascha Heifetz_


----------



## Tedski

Bruckner
Symphony Nr 3
Barenboim/Berlin Phil


----------



## Easy Goer

Cherubini Requiem


----------



## OldFashionedGirl

_On Spotify:_







*Mahler* - Symphony no. 6. Berlin Philharmonic. Abbado.


----------



## Tedski

Continuing with:
Bruckner
Symphony Nr 5
Barenboim/BPO


----------



## Biwa

Bach Beat - Makoto Nakura

An wonderful recital of imaginative transcriptions for Marimba and Vibraphone by Makoto Nakura.

J.S. Bach:
Toccata and Fugue, BWV 565
Solo Flute Partita, BWV 1013
Cello Suite no.6
Solo Violin Sonata no.1

C.P.E. Bach:
12 Variations on the Folia of Spain


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Wonderful performances of Sibelius's last two symphonies are coupled with The Tempest Suite no 2.


----------



## Josh

Who knew that a mass could be so exciting and theatrical? Glorious works here!


----------



## Pugg

​
*Richard Hol*; symphonies 1 &3
_Residentie Orchestra The Hague
Mattias Bamert 
_


----------



## Josh

"Look, it's my duty as a knight to sample as much peril as I can."


----------



## Pugg

*Verdi* time:

​
*Don Carlo.*
_Freni/ Carreras/ Balta/ Ghiarouv.
Herbert von Karajan conducting_


----------



## Tedski

millionrainbows said:


> *Stockhausen: Klavierstucke; David Tudor, piano (HatArt). *
> 
> (no image available from Amazon)


There is, but it's not much to look at.


----------



## MrTortoise

Igor Stravinsky

Agon

Los Angeles Festival Symphony Orchestra
Igor Stravinsky, cond.


----------



## MrTortoise

Sergei Rachmaninoff

Piano Concerto No. 3 in D minor, Op. 30

Earl Wild, piano
Royal Philharmonic Orchestra
Jascha Horenstein, cond.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Schnittke - Symphonies 0-4:










Ligeti - Melodien, Chamber Concerto, Piano Concerto, Mysteries of the Macabre, Lontano, Atmosphères, Apparitions, San Francisco Polyphony, Concert românesc , Cello Concerto, Clocks and Clouds, Violin Concerto, Síppal, dobbal, nádihegedüvel:


----------



## Pugg

​
Martinon: Symphony No. 4, Op. 53 "Altitudes"
Mennin: Symphony No. 7 "Variation-symphony"


----------



## Dr Johnson

Five Orchestral Pieces.


----------



## bejart

Antonio Vivaldi (1678-1741): Violin Concerto in D Minor, RV 248

Shlomo Mintz on violin with the Israel Chamber Orchestra


----------



## Pugg

​
*Diepenbrock;* 
De Vogels/ Suites: Marsyas;Elektra

Hans Vonk


----------



## Vesteralen

Interesting stuff. Judging by the condition of the jewel case, this seems like it's been a pretty popular library withdrawal.


----------



## Pugg

​*Mozart: Requiem.*
_Cotrubas/ Watts,_ et al
Sir Neville Marriner


----------



## opus55

Good morning from the suburb of Chicago!

Listening to arias sung by Anna Moffo.


----------



## EDaddy

http://postimage.org/

Sublime coffee music!


----------



## AClockworkOrange

Presently, *Bruckner's Symphony No.5 performed by Otto Klemperer & the Wiener Philharmoniker* from the wonderful Testament box set 'Klemperer Conducts the Wiener Philharmoniker'.

In the Fifth he is phenomenal, particularly here with the Vienese forces in tow from this Stereo recording of a live performance originally conceived for broadcast.


----------



## Pugg

​*Beethoven; violin concerto.*
_Chung/ Kondrashin _


----------



## Orfeo

*The Eccentric Pioneers for the Sideway Harp with Ivory, Petals, Hammers, & Wood*
_*-Day Four*_

*Louis Moreau Gottschalk*
Sospiro, Marguerite, Bataille, Reponds-moi, Solitude, Marche Funebre, Vision, etc.
-Philip Martin, pianist (Hyperion, discs V & VI).

*Scott Joplin*
Wall Street Rag, Solace, Pleasant Moments, Country Club, Euphonic Sounds, Reflection Rag.
-John Arpin, pianist (Classical Heritage, Disc D).

*Alexander Scriabin*
Piano Sonatas I-IV. Fantasie in B.
-Roberto Szidon, pianist (DG).


----------



## Vesteralen

...................................................................................


----------



## Vasks

_Compositions by Babbitt, Davidovsky, Luening & others created on the RCA Electronic Sound Synthesizer back in the 60's_


----------



## Sonata

Wagner: Siegfried. Haitink


----------



## opus55

Boccherini: 6 String Quartets, Op.33
_The Revolutionary Drawing Room_










Op.33 quartets from the Italian composer/virtuoso cellist.


----------



## Heliogabo

*Anton Webern*
_Works Opp. 13-25_
Various performers.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Offenbach: Tales of Hoffmann*
*Sills/ Burrows/Treigle *
Julius Rudel conducting.


----------



## deprofundis

Frescobaldi: organ works,

He was an amazing organist, there is some dissonance and improvisation that make is music sweet,the charm of randomness, has far has i know and lisen this dude seem like an unusual specie, Frescobaldi is experimental for his era, he was pre J.s Bach and ad an impact on him no question about it.

I would like to mention sutch music put you in somesort of alterated state, time stop for 80 minute, and you have an impression hours past but it's just you absorbed by his music.

See you dont need drug to appreciated sutch classical composer, i would like to point out i dont take drugs all the time, i always lisen to classical music sober the first 10-20 time i may try soft hallucinogenic(hash , weed)once a while. For a scientific purpose not for fun remenber Huxley Doors of perceptions.


----------



## Blancrocher

Vivaldi: Four Seasons (Carmignola etc.); Scarlatti: Sonatas (Pogorelich)


----------



## mitchflorida

If you haven't listened to this album, you will be surprised how musical Van Cliburn's playing is, almost like he is singing while he plays (not humming like another pianist).









http://www.amazon.com/Van-Cliburn-Worlds-Favorite-Piano/dp/B000003F8F


----------



## padraic

Bruckner, Symphony No. 5
Daniel Barenboim, Berliner Philharmoniker


----------



## TwoPhotons

I only knew Walter Piston through his trilogy of books on music theory (Harmony, Counterpoint, Orchestration), but decided today to take a peek at his compositions. What a delight! The Incredible Flutist suite is great fun to listen to. I love the different musical textures he creates, from the jumpy staccato dances to the threatening tribal interludes. (I also now know where John Williams gets some of his inspiration from...) Looking forward to exploring more of his works!


----------



## johnnysc

Dvorak Piano Concerto op33

Sviatoslav Richter


----------



## Vronsky

*Pierre-Laurent Aimard -- The Warner Recordings (CD2: Ives & Ligeti)*









Pierre-Laurent Aimard -- The Warner Recordings (CD2: Ives & Ligeti)
Ives: Concord Sonata *·* Three Quarter-tone Pieces
Ligeti: Etudes pour piano IV, VIII, XII, XVI-XVII


----------



## deprofundis

*Penderecki: symphony 8* dies irae/Aus den psalmen Davids

Ockay to make a long story short i did not like this first i hated it, but after lisening to more vocal music this unable to appreciate his work.This is not so bad after all it's gloom n doom, it reek hell rising(just kidding well kinda).You most be in the right mood to enjoy this .I will try his te deum afterward,it has been a while since i had lisen to Penderecki so i will make somesort of Penderecki revival days lisen to his vocal work and symphony like a marathon.

:tiphat:


----------



## TurnaboutVox

*Mahler
Symphony No. 10 in F sharp* (Completed Deryck Cooke, Version III)
Berlin PO, Sir Simon Rattle [EMI, rec. 1999]










*Schumann
6 Lieder aus "Myrthen", Op. 25
Gedichte der Königin Maria Stuart, Op. 135
Liederkreis, Op. 39*
Bernarda Fink, Anthony Spiri [Harmonia Mundi, 2009]










*Ligeti
Sonata for viola 
Lux aeterna, for 16 unaccompanied voices
Fantasies (3) for 16 voices *

*Robert Heppener
Im Gestein, for mixed choir, percussion & string quartet *

Suzanne van Else, viola; Cappella Amsterdam / MusikFabrik / Daniel Reuss [HM, 2008]


----------



## senza sordino

I'm one hundred pages behind on the current listening, and I'll try to look at those pages over the next few days and give my likes. This is my favourite thread and I don't want to miss out. I'm back from my holidays. I didn't listen to much while away, and what I did listen to I won't post here, I'll leave it to your imagination. This is what I've been listening to this morning as I do laundry, water the plants, put away my gear and slowly get back to normal.

Beethoven String Quartets 1-3
View attachment 74244


Brahms Serenades
View attachment 74245


----------



## Dr Johnson

Symphony No. 1


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1990/1, 1959 - 1964.


----------



## jim prideaux

having enjoyed (repeatedly!)the Dvorak piano quartets performed by 'Domus' last night I am continuing in a similar vein this evening with the Piano Quintets of Dvorak and Martinu ( The Lindsays and Peter Frankl-'Bohemians Vol.6') and then the Dvorak Quintet and Sextet ( The Raphael Ensemble).


----------



## Jos

Bartok
2nd violinconcerto, Tibor Varga
RIAS orchestra Berlin, Ferenc Fricsay

1951 recording
Reissued in the series "I grandi concerti" , Valentine records, 1983


----------



## millionrainbows

Listening plan for this session:
John Adams: Grand Pianola Music; Steve Reich: Vermont Counterpoint; Eight Lines (EMI)

Steve Reich: Four Organs; performed by Bang On a Can ensemble (Nonesuch/Warner)

Philip Glass: Analog, which includes Etoile Polaire; Dressed Like an Egg; and Mad Rush (Orange Mountain Music)


----------



## Vaneyes

Sampling for* Josquin des Prez *death day (1521).


----------



## millionrainbows

Vesteralen said:


> View attachment 74226
> 
> 
> Interesting stuff. Judging by the condition of the jewel case, this seems like it's been a pretty popular library withdrawal.


Thanks, Vesteralen; I never heard of this guy. I listened to samples on Amazon, and I like it. Not serial, but very spikey, with exotic resonance. Modern harmonic thinking, and very engaging. Complex single lines, all sorts of chordal and harmonic combinations, sometimes slow and mysterious, sometimes rhythmically driving. I'm going to get this one.


----------



## Musicophile

Brahms Cello Sonatas Thedeen Potinen.


----------



## millionrainbows

While I'm glad to see some of Shostakovich's lesser-known works covered here, like the Piano Sonata No. 2, I don't like the way this was recorded. Too much "echo" or hall ambience, which can ruin any recording for me, with the possible exception of surf music.


----------



## tortkis

John Cage: Dream - Stefano Scodanibbio (Wergo)









Concert for Piano and Orchestra (1958)
Freeman Etudes (1980) N. 1-5, transcribed for contrabass
Dream (1948), for piano with contrabass
Ryoanji (1985), contrabass with tape
Radio Music (1956), for 5 radio performers

Stefano Scodanibbio (contrabass, conductor), Fabrizio Ottaviucci (piano), Mike Svoboda (trombone), Manuel Zurria (flute), Aldo Campanari (violin), Giorgio Casati (violoncello), Dario Calderone (contrabass), Nextime Ensemble (Biagio Zoli, Paolo Pasqualin, Paolo Murena) (percussion), Fausto Bongelli / Manuel Zurria / Giovanni Damiani / Fabrizio Ottaviucci / Mike Svoboda (radio)

Very nice, sensitive performance, but I wished there were more contrabass playing (especially for Dream).


----------



## AClockworkOrange

Wilhelm Furtwängler & the Wiener Philharmoniker performing Bruckner's Eighth Symphony on the Music & Arts label.

As much as I adore Gunter Wand's Berliner recording and Sergiu Celibidache's Münchner performances amongst others (notably Simone Young, Eugen Jochum and Klaus Tennstedt immediately leap to mind - though not necessarily in that order), I keep returning to Furtwängler's performance here. This was my second recording after the remarkable Wand/Berliner disc which served as my introduction to the world of Bruckner.

The sound quality is surprisingly good and the performance is fantastic. Fürtwangler will likely remain my ultimate maestro in Bruckner's Symphonic oeuvre despite the absence of the Symphonies preceding the Fourth (a real shame that these pieces don't get the recognition they ought to).

On Sunday I will start listening to Stanisław Skrowaczewski's traversal. How these contrast with his two London Philharmonic recordings (when I reach those two Symphonies) will be interesting. If I were to rank my five favourite Brucknerians, I would anticipate Skrowaczewski challenging for second or third place. I'll hear in due course but for now, this Furtwängler recording is thoroughly engaging.


----------



## Manxfeeder

AClockworkOrange said:


> Wilhelm Furtwängler & the Wiener Philharmoniker performing Bruckner's Eighth Symphony on the Music & Arts label.


That recording on my ipod got me through a root canal. Didn't feel a thing.

Today, Arvo Part, I Am the True Vine


----------



## Scififan

I decided to revisit my Beethoven cycle with Hans Schmidt-Isserstedt and the Vienna Philharmonic. I haven't listened to it for some time and am aware that Isserstedt's approach isn't fashionable anymore. Listening to the Symphony No 1, I enjoyed the leisurely pace which allowed all the lines to stand out with great clarity. And it seemed to me that the conductor and orchestra were genuinely engaged in a loving approach to this early work. For instance, the Andante second movement is structured with great care and achieves a classical delicacy. The Menuetto moves us very much into the world of the Beethoven Scherzo while the exuberant final dance is utterly delightful. 
I'm going to listen to the rest of the cycle and I enjoyed this piece so much that I look forward to the experience.


----------



## Eramirez156

*Anton Bruckner*
*Symphony no.9 in d minor*









*Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra *
*Hans Knappertsbusch*

recorded in concert January 1950.


----------



## DavidA

Mozart Mass in C minor K427

McCreesh


----------



## Vronsky

*John Luther Adams -- The Light That Fills the World*









John Luther Adams -- The Farthest Place *·* The Light That Fills the World *·* The Immeasurable Space of Tones
Performers: Marty Walker, Amy Knoles, Bryan Pezzone, Nathaniel Reichman, Robin Lorentz & Barry Newton


----------



## johnnysc

Brahms - Ein Deutsches Requiem

Fritz Lehmann/Berlin Phiharmonic


----------



## millionrainbows

*Philip Glass: Etoile Polare, from Analog (Orange Mountain).*
This title actually consists of 10 separate pieces, each about 4 min. long, and all different. Some of it is organ/ensemble, some are vocal works. Especially on the voice pieces, the effect is transcendent and spiritual. I don't get this exact feeling from Reich or even Riley, or Adams. 
This sense of "the sacred" is unique to Glass, and may be the factor which will allow his music to live on into the future, emerging from the other minmalists. This assimilation which I foresee may have to do with the "Western" feel of this sacred aspect, not using the trappings of Eastern religion and sound as Terry Riley, or the detached, socially-conscious approach of Steve Reich, or like the "John Williams" of the minimalists, John Adams.

The reason they call this release "Analog" is because it was all done on tape in the 1970s before digital technology had taken over, but more importantly, because it represents a stage in Glass' career when he had only a small dedicated ensemble, limited resources, and was lesser known. What drove him in these recordings, done by overdubbing himself with small groups of singers, was a desire to "get'er done" and put the music down in listenable form from score. He did it, and I like it! He was hungry then, and probably still driving a taxi on the side. This was before the symphonies, before the operas. Chamber music, doing the best with what you've got.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Just got time for these before retiring for the evening.

Hindemith - String Trio no.1 op.34 (1924), String Trio no.2 (1933), Clarinet Quintet op.30 (1923, rev. 1954), Septet for Flute, Oboe, Clarinet, Bass-clarinet, Bassoon, Horn & Trumpet (1948) & Octet for Clarinet, Bassoon, Horn, Violin, Two Violas, Cello & Double Bass (1958):


----------



## Mahlerian

Sessions: Duo, Adagio, Waltz for Brenda, Sonata for Solo Violin, Second Sonata for Piano
David Bowlin, David Holzman









Josquin: Missa Hercules Dux Ferrariae, Pater Noster; Gombert(?): Lugebat David Absalon, Miserere mei Deus, Tu solus qui facis mirabilia
Hilliard Ensemble


----------



## TurnaboutVox

*Fauré
Cello Sonata No. 1 in D minor, Op. 109
No. 2 in G minor, Op. 117 
Élégie, Op. 24
Romance, Op. 69
Papillon, Op. 77
Sérénade, Op. 98
Sicilienne, Op. 78*
Alban Gerhardt, Cecile Licad [Hyperion, 2010]


----------



## millionrainbows

Current listening: *Donald Trump: Concerto for Trump and Orchestra*


----------



## OldFashionedGirl

_On Spotify:_







*Hindemith* - Mathis Der Maler, Nobilissima Visione and Symphonic Metamorphoses On Themes By Carl Maria Von Weber. Berlin Philharmonic. Abbado.


----------



## Eramirez156

*IGOR STRAVINSKY*
*Symphony in C (1940)*









*IGOR STRAVINSKY*
*CBC Symphony Orchestra*


----------



## D Smith

Lise de la Salle: Liszt. A generally excellent recital disc by this young French pianist. I especially liked Après une lecture du Dante and Mazeppa from the Etudes of all things; she brought a lot of life to it. The sound of the piano is excellent as well. Recommended for Liszt lovers (like me).


----------



## pmsummer

'THE DREAM OF HEROD'
_A Choral Poem based upon Vocal Works Ancient and Modern_
*Tenebrae*
Nigel Short - director

Signum


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1986 -1990.


----------



## Alfacharger

All seven symphonies the past couple of days. The third twice because it's my favorite of the bunch.


----------



## Vaneyes

millionrainbows said:


> While I'm glad to see some of Shostakovich's lesser-known works covered here, like the Piano Sonata No. 2, I don't like the way this was recorded. *Too much "echo" or hall ambience, which can ruin any recording for me,* with the possible exception of surf music.


Me, too, and brightness, such as Tharaud's Rameau (HM). Perhaps the most disappointing "echo" rec for me, is Korobeinikov's Scriabin Sonatas and Vers la flamme (Mirare). :tiphat:


----------



## pmsummer

TRIOS FOR 4
*George Frideric Handel, George Philipp Telemann, Jean-Marie LeClair, Johann Joachim Quantz*
Palladian Ensemble

LINN - Honest


----------



## bejart

Mozart: Piano Concerto No.17 in G Major, KV 453

Jeffrey Tate conducting the English Chamber Orchestra -- Misuko Uchida, piano


----------



## D Smith

Serendipitously: Mozart Piano Concerto No. 22 Uchida/Tate. Excellent.


----------



## ArtMusic




----------



## Blancrocher

Peter Eötvös: "Cosmos," for 2 pianos (Andreas Grau, Götz Schumacher)


----------



## bejart

Jan Ladislav Dussek (1760-1812): Piano Sonata No.24 in F Sharp Minor, Op.61

Luca Palazzolo, piano


----------



## Guest

Ligeti
String Quartet no 2

Arditti Quartet

courtesy of Youtube


----------



## Green pasture

D Smith said:


> Serendipitously: Mozart Piano Concerto No. 22 Uchida/Tate. Excellent.


The No. 22 is particularly fine, played with much vitality, drive and with delicacies as well.


----------



## Green pasture

Haydn: Symphonies Nos. 88 & 92 "Oxford", with the Vienna Philharmonic Orchestra conducted by Leonard Bernstein (DG). A marvellous combination.


----------



## Balthazar

*Paganini ~ 24 Caprices.* Michael Rabin on violin in this brilliant rendition. A shame he died so young.

*Reich ~ Electric Counterpoint.* Composed for Pat Metheny, featured here on guitar.

*Liszt ~ Three Concert Etudes, S144.* Claudio Arrau at the piano.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mozart; piano concerto's 1/2/3/4*
_Murray Perahia _


----------



## SONNET CLV

Yesterday I reported in this thread that I took on music by contemporary composer and Darmstadtian Christian Wolff -- a serialist and dodecacaphonist in the Cage/Webern vein.

Today, I take on one of his students.









Alfredo Aracil was born in 1954 in Madrid. Among his training, he completed fellowships at the Darmstadt International Summer Courses for New Music where he studied with Stockhausen, Xenakis, Mauricio Kagel, and Christian Wolff. Needless to say, his music if reflective of those composers' influence, though Aracil speaks with a voice of his own. He may well rank currently as Spain's greatest living composer.

The disc from col legno, WWE 1CD 20020, features three works. The slowly moving stunning opener is the Adagio con variaciones, based upon a theme from the Dminor string quartet by Hugo Wolf. The piece is worth the price of the disc, and on my first hearing I repeated the entire 20 minute track.

The second work, _Tres imagines de Francesca_, is the work I most looked forward to hearing on this disc, as it is based upon the Dante Inferno "legend" of Francesca da Rimini and her illicit lover Paolo, both condemned to the blustery winds of the Second Level of Hell for their affair de cor, as recounted in the famous Canto V of Dante's_ Inferno _(from the _Divine Comedy_). I remain a sucker for music relating to Dante's Commedia and have quite a bit in my collection, including the familiar (Tchaikovsky's tone poem _Francesca da Rimini_ and Liszt's _Dante Symphony_ and _Dante_ Sonata) and the lesser known (the symphonies of Boris Tischenko, Arthur Foote's "Francesca da Rimini", the opera _Francesco da Rimini _by Sergei Rachmaninoff). Not as vividly pictorial to the poem as Tchaikovsky's familiar setting, Aracil's three images stand as fine examples of classical music from 1990-91, and they did not disappoint this fan of contemporary sounds.

The third work on the disc, Las voces de los ecos (1984), features mezzo-soprano Ameral Bunson singing Aracil's settings of lyrics from Book IV of John Milton's _Paradise Lost_. These are intensely fragile works reminiscent of the Second Viennese School and its proponents.

Apparently, Alfredo Aracil is greatly influenced by great literature. Interestingly enough, he holds a doctorate in art history. A Renaissance Man, perhaps.


----------



## brotagonist

The disc is almost finished (Dutilleux Symphonies 1 & 2) and it is time to proceed to the second one in the set, but, first, a slight diversion...

Gloria Coates Symphony 15 Homage to Mozart
Boder/Wiener RSO


----------



## brotagonist

Coates is one I will be watch...  hearing! The symphony is inspired by:

Mozart Ave Verum Corpus
Bernstein/Bayerisches RSO


----------



## Pugg

​
*Ravel;L 'Enfant et les Sortileges
Ernest Ansermet *


----------



## Tedski

Sibelius:
Symphony Nr 1
Finlandia
Pohjola's Daughter
Tapiola
Colin Davis/Boston Symphony Orch


----------



## brotagonist

Really enjoying this:









Roussel Symphonies 2 & 4
Janowski/ORF

Starting in about 5 minutes:

Ustvolskaya Piano Sonata 2
[performer not indicated]


----------



## Josh

Found this at a thrift store today for $2, although mine is a Japanese import with different cover art which I couldn't find online and am too lazy to scan. Gorgeous music and vocals!


----------



## KenOC

A selection of Shostakovich Chamber Symphonies -- string quartets arranged (with approval) by Barshai. These are great listening!


----------



## Tedski

Next up:

Symphonies 2 and 7
Davis/BSO



Tedski said:


> Sibelius:
> Symphony Nr 1
> Finlandia
> Pohjola's Daughter
> Tapiola
> Colin Davis/Boston Symphony Orch


----------



## Pugg

[​
*Strauss: Four Last Songs.*
_Renée Fleming/ Thielemann _


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Off the beaten track this morning for this excellent recording of Piazzolla's "opera" *Maria de Buenos Aires*.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Bellini; I Capuleti et I Montecchi.*
_Sills/Baker/ Gedda _


----------



## MrTortoise

Luciano Berio

Ritorno degli snovidenia, for cello and small orchestra (Pierre Strauch, cello)
Chemins II on Sequenza VI (Jean Sulem, viola)
Chemins IV on Sequenza VII (Laszlo Hadady, oboe)
Corale on Sequenza VIII (Maryvonne Le Dizes, violin)
"Points on the curve to find..." (Pierre-Laurent Aimard, piano)

Ensemble Intercontemporain
Pierre Boulez, cond.


----------



## MrTortoise

Ludwig van Beethoven

Piano Sonata No. 24 in F-sharp
Piano Sonata No. 25 in G
Piano Sonata No. 26 in E-flat 'Les Adieux'

Annie Fischer, piano


----------



## elgar's ghost

More Schnittke and Hindemith today.

Schnittke - Symphonies 5-9:










Hindemith - Clarinet Quartet (1938), Trio for Viola, Heckelphone & Piano op.47 (1928), Sonata for Four Horns (1952), String Quartet no.1 op. 2 (1915), String Quartet no.2 op. 10 (1918), String Quartet no. 3 op.16 (1920) and String Quartet no.4 op.22 (1921):


----------



## Pugg

Gershwin: American in Paris & Copland Appalachian spring
+ Copland: Lincoln Portrait + Kraft: Contextures

MEHTA / LAPO (1976)


----------



## TwoPhotons

*Ornstein: Piano Quintet & String Quartet No.2, performed by Pacifica Quartet and Marc-Andre Hamelin (piano)*

Seriously good stuff! I attended a performance of the Piano Quintet by these performers in London last year and was left totally breathless by the end (I thought I was going to faint on the way home!). It's good to finally be able to attempt to relive that experience!


----------



## Pugg

​*Haydn; symphonies 22 -26*
_Antal Dorati_


----------



## bejart

JS Bach: The Goldberg Variations, BWV 988

Murray Perahia, piano


----------



## Dr Johnson

This is a lot more fun than I thought it would be. I may be becoming a fan.


----------



## Vronsky

*Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart -- Requiem · Johann Sebastian Bach -- The Organ Concertos*









Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart, BBC Symphony Orchestra, Sir Colin Davis (Conductor) -- Requiem









Johann Sebastian Bach, Karl Richter (Organ) -- The Organ Concertos


----------



## Pugg

Scriabin: Symphony No. 4, op. 54 "Le poème de l'extase" (1947)
Gounod: Faust: Ballet Music
Mendelssohn: Ruy Blas, Op. 95 - Overture
Ravel: Alborado del gracioso
Berlioz: Benvenuto Cellini - Overture (1947)
Berlioz: La damnation de Faust - Rákóczy March


----------



## Wood

BACH St Matthew Passion (McCreesh, Gabrielis)










This is a rather dramatic version of this work.

Other recent listening is the Brandenbergs and the Violin Concertos. These old chestnuts never get boring, indeed the melodies and ambience seem to improve over the years.


----------



## Guest

*Ligeti*: _Ten Pieces for Wind Quintet_.
I post the link hereafter only because it's played by the *Vienna Wind Soloists* (where dear Ligeti lived and died), not that it is especially better played than other ensembles. 





At the moment, I rather prefer this (for the much better intonation at the very outset):


----------



## Guest

^ I'm disappointed that I couldn't find a YouTube link to the original ensemble that commissioned the piece: the *Wind Quintet of the Stockholm Philharmony*. Anybody have a link or some way to hear it if ever they recorded it?


----------



## Orfeo

*George Enescu*
Tragedie Lyrique in four acts & six scenes "Oedipe."
-Jose Van Dam, Gabriel Bacquier, Marcel Vanaud, Nicolai Gedda, Hauptmann, et al.
-The Orchestre Philharmonique de Monte Carlo et Orfeon Donostiarra/Lawrence Foster.

*Francis Poulenc*
Opera in three acts & twelve scenes "Dialogues des Carmelites."
-Jose Van Dam, Rita Gorr, Catherine Dubose, Jean-Luc Viala, Rachel Yakar, et al.
-Le Orchestre et Chorus de l'Opera de Lyon/Kent Nagano.


----------



## TheLastGreatComposer

Nielsen Symphony No. 2


----------



## Vasks

_Today's turntable titles_

*Beethoven - Coriolan Overture (Szell/Columbia)
R. Schumann - Piano Concerto (Rubinstein/RCA)*


----------



## Pugg

​ *Strauss : Die Fledermaus*.
_Herbert von Karajan leads this all star cast ._
Worth having for the "gala at Orlofsky's house " alone. :tiphat:


----------



## Figleaf

The lovely voice of José Van Dam.



Wood said:


> <<< FREE THE SIMONNZ ONE>>>


+1


----------



## brotagonist

Starting the weekend early (the symphonic aspect thereof )

Sibelius Symphony 3
Järvi/Gothenburg

I don't believe I have ever heard this one (or any of the first three! ).


----------



## brotagonist

Sibelius isn't in my hearem  I'm not sure what it would take, but my exposure is relatively limited so far-only the 4 last symphonies and one or two of the tone poems with the nymphean pictures to catch the eye -but hearing his Third Symphony for the first time makes him yet more interesting 

In the meantime, I'm catching up on some Hindemith, his chamber works, that I have long wanted to hear. For starters...

Hindemith Trio per pianoforte, viola e heckelphon op.47 (1928)
Stefania Redaelli, pianoforte; Carlo Feige, viola; Francesco Pomarico, heckelphon


----------



## brotagonist

And this one 

Hindemith String Trio 1
Trio Contrechamps


----------



## George O

Ludwig van Beethoven (1770-1827)

Sonata in D, op 12, no 1

Sonata in A, op 12, no 2

Jascha Heifetz, violin
Emanuel Bay, piano

on RCA (NYC), from 1950
previously issued on 78s
recorded December 1947

5 stars


----------



## Vaneyes

For *Martinu *death day (1959).

View attachment 74277


----------



## Vaneyes

MrTortoise said:


> Luciano Berio
> 
> Ritorno degli snovidenia, for cello and small orchestra (Pierre Strauch, cello)
> Chemins II on Sequenza VI (Jean Sulem, viola)
> Chemins IV on Sequenza VII (Laszlo Hadady, oboe)
> Corale on Sequenza VIII (Maryvonne Le Dizes, violin)
> "Points on the curve to find..." (Pierre-Laurent Aimard, piano)
> 
> Ensemble Intercontemporain
> Pierre Boulez, cond.


I'll be a copycat :tiphat:, following with a few of the Sequenzas.


----------



## Guest

Vaneyes said:


> I'll be a copycat :tiphat:, following with a few of the Sequenzas.


Very nice, I likee !!


----------



## Vaneyes

TwoPhotons said:


> *Ornstein: Piano Quintet & String Quartet No.2, performed by Pacifica Quartet and Marc-Andre Hamelin (piano)*
> 
> Seriously good stuff! I attended a performance of the Piano Quintet by these performers in London last year and was left totally breathless by the end (I thought I was going to faint on the way home!). It's good to finally be able to attempt to relive that experience!


Will order soon. Thank you again for bringing it to our attention. Surely to be amongst Recording of the Year nominees for many.:tiphat:


----------



## Vaneyes

Pugg said:


> [​
> *Strauss: Four Last Songs.*
> _Renée Fleming/ Thielemann _


I know that look.


----------



## johnnysc

Haydn Sonatas

Alfred Brendel


----------



## Vaneyes

Sampling *Ornstein *chamber works (Piano Quintet, String Quartets 2 & 3), which are new to me. Thus far, in direct comparisons, I prefer Weber/Lydian Qt. in the Piano Quintet (rec.1994, cw SQ3, rec.1995), and the Lydian Qt. in String Quartet 2. The latter AFAIK is only available via "Free Recordings", at YT or the link below.

I find the MAH/Pacifica Qt. *Ornstein* treatments are subdued in comparison. This is particularly noticeable in the opening of the Piano Quintet, and throughout String Quartet 2. I usually prefer bold, and that's the case again here. I'm not done auditioning. These are first looks. :tiphat:

Ornstein String Quartet 2, w. Lydian Qt. ('Free Recordings')

http://imslp.org/wiki/String_Quartet_No.2,_SO_608_(Ornstein,_Leo)


----------



## Blancrocher

Pogorelich playing Haydn


----------



## TurnaboutVox

*Britten
Spring Symphony, Op. 44
Welcome Ode, Op. 95
Psalm 150, Op. 67*
Elizabeth Gale, soprano, Alfreda Hodges, contralto, Martyn Hill, tenor
Southend Boys' Choir (etc. in the Ode and the psalm - sorry, it's too much to type out)
London Symphony Chorus, LSO, Richard Hickox [Chandos, rec. 1990, remastered 2103]

My new disc of this week - it has blown me away! Britten, Hickox and Chandos are a winning combination .










*Britten
The Red Cockatoo,The Holy Sonnets of John Donne etc.*
Ian Bostridge (tenor), Graham Johnson (piano) [Hyperion, 1995]


----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## millionrainbows

Today's listening plan: Go through the archives and pull all the Copland chamber music I have.

First up: *A Copland Celebration Vol. 2: Chamber Music and Rarities; Members of the Juilliard String Quartet and others (SONY 2-CD)
*
Vitebsk, Study on a Jewish Theme for piano trio (1928)
Sextet for clarinet, piano, and string quartet (1937)
Piano Quartet (1950)
Duo for Flute and Piano (1971)

Already, by 1937, in the Sextet, you can hear the open-ness, the wide interval leaps, the startling octave jumps, and a certain stillness, a certain lingering on a certain note or sonority, a sense of timeless now, in a captured moment, that characterize his music. He has found his voice already.

By the time of the Piano Quartet, the sound is much more modern, and has less of the "Americana charm" of the earlier period. However, the closing movement does exhibit that essence of Copland, the open harmony, the stillness, the sweetness, a lingering quality.


----------



## scratchgolf

Last night I went to a Larry David lookalike competition. The two finalists decided to break into stirring renditions of Brahms' Cello Sonatas. What a treat.


----------



## jim prideaux

after the last two evenings spent with Dvorak's chamber music (and the Martinu Piano Quintet) tonight continues with Janacek's String Quartets 'Kreutzer Sonata' and 'Intimate Letters' and just to round it all off Dvorak's delightful Cypresses-performed by the Lindsays......


----------



## Jeff W

*In which Jeff posts late and there are more Russians*

Good afternoon TC! Had way too much to do this morning to make my usual post, so I'm a bit late... Anyways, on with the music!









Started off Dmitri Shostakovich's Symphonies No. 5 & 6. I skipped over No. 4 as I have just listened to that one a couple of times when it was featured on last week's Saturday Symphony thread. These performances were with the WDR Sinfonieorchester under the baton of Rudolf Barshai. No. 5 is a well deserved classic that I have heard numerous times on the radio but No. 6 was new to me. I must say, I enjoyed the Sixth just as much as the Fifth.









Listened to Rachmaninoff next (never can get enough of this guy). Symphony No. 2 and a piece called 'The Rock'. Mikhail Pletnev conducted the Russian National Orchestra. Can't say 'The Rock' made much of an impression on me but Symphony No. 2 was beautifully played.









I turned to Tchaikovsky next and the Piano Concerto No. 2 and the Concert Fantasy. Konstantin Scherbakov played the piano and the Russian Philharmonic Orchestra was conducted by Dmitry Yablonsky. Tchaikovsky's Second Piano Concerto, which is brilliantly played here, is criminally underplayed in my opinion as I think it is just as good as his First. The Concert Fantasy on the other hand does nothing for me.









I keep trying to like other Symphonies by Sergei Prokofiev outside of the First, but I just can't seem to. I tried this album of Leonard Bernstein conducting the New York Philharmonic in Symphonies No. 1 & 5 but once again, the Fifth did nothing for me. Alas, I just don't think Prokofiev's Symphonies are for me which is a shame as I really like his concertos...


----------



## contra7

Brahms' Piano Concertos played by Daniel Barenboim


----------



## millionrainbows

scratchgolf said:


> Last night I went to a Larry David lookalike competition. The two finalists decided to break into stirring renditions of Brahms' Cello Sonatas. What a treat.


...and hopefully, they were able to inject a little of that Larry David humor into the otherwise droll Brahms. (ba-da-bing!)


----------



## Morimur

*György Ligeti - Clear or Cloudy (4 CD)*


----------



## johnnysc

Beethoven Overtures

Bavarian Radio Symphony Orchestra
Sir Colin Davis


----------



## George O

Bohuslav Martinu (1890-1959)

Butterflies and Birds of Paradise
-Boris Krajny, piano

Trois Dances Tcheques
Les Ritournelles (Six Compositions for Piano)
-Jiri Holena, piano

Madrigal Sonata for Flute, Violin, and Piano
-Eva Kramska, piano
Eva Dostalova, flute
Maria Motulkova, violin

on Panton (Czechoslovakia), from 1974


----------



## D Smith

Lindberg & Sibelius Violin Concertos. Lisa Batiashvili; Oramo/Finnish Radio Symphony. I got this disc for the Lindberg, having like 10 recordings of the Silbelius already. The Lindberg is an excellent work and one I look forward to listening to many more times. The orchestra writing is just as interesting as the solo parts and the piece had an interesting synergy between the two. Batiashvili's performance was outstanding (though I have nothing to compare it to) and she demonstrated her technical and interpretive prowess to a high degree. The big surprise was the Sibelius. Recorded live, it's a stunning performance and very well recorded too. Some of the more recent recordings I've heard, the violin is either too low or too distant in parts but I was able to follow every glorious note. Very recommended.


----------



## cwarchc

This is my latest but
I'm not sure yet, after the 1st listen


----------



## senza sordino

Beethoven String Quartets 4, 5 &6 (disk 2)
View attachment 74294

Sibelius, Prokofiev no 2 and Glazunov violin concerti
View attachment 74295

Rachmaninov Symphonies 1&2, Symphonic Dances and Isle of the Dead (disks 1&2)
View attachment 74296


----------



## Alfacharger

Basil Poledouris magnum opus, Conan the Barbarian conducted by Nic Raine and the City of Prague Philharmonic Orchestra and Chorus. This is great music.










A kind of sad video, Basil conducting the score before he passed away a few months later.


----------



## MrTortoise

Nikolai Rimsky-Korsakov
Piano Concerto in C-sharp minor, Op. 30

Mili Balakirev
Piano Concerto No. 1 in F-sharp minor, Op. 1
Piano Concerto No. 2 in E-flat, Op. posth.

Malcolm Binns, piano
The English Northern Philharmonia

David Lloyd-Jones, cond.

All three of these concertos are terrific, though I wish the RK could have been longer/more substantial and the 1st Balakirev is a bit shaky structurally, however I believe it was written when he was still a teenager! A great Opus 1. I recommend this disc.


----------



## pmsummer

Dr Johnson said:


> This is a lot more fun than I thought it would be. I may be becoming a fan.


Dang. I may have to get this.

Unheard, just on principle.

Edit: And so I did... awaiting its arrival through the Amazon tributaries.


----------



## MrTortoise

Sergei Rachmaninoff
Piano Concerto No. 2 in C minor, Op. 18
Piano Concerto No. 3 in D minor, Op. 30

Sergei Rachmaninoff, piano
Philadelphia Orchestra
Leopold Stokowski, cond. (2)
Eugene Ormandy, cond. (3)


----------



## Blancrocher

via Spotify:

"Kosmos," featuring the GrauSchumacher Piano Duo playing works by Crumb, Kurtág, Stockhausen, Eötvös, and Bartók.


----------



## brotagonist

The forest fire smoke is finally beginning to thin a little. I can see outlines of clouds and there is a hint of blue up there. While the health warnings due to the poor air quality are still in effect, I decided to get out of the city and go for a jog this afternoon. Luckily, there was quite a strong wind that blew a gap in the billows, just in the area of the lake I visited 

Now, back home, it's time for a late supper and a repeat of this morning's symphony:

Sibelius Sym. 3 Järvi/Gothenburg


----------



## KenOC

Prokofiev Piano Concerto #3, Argerich with Abbado, Berlin PO.










Then Shostakovich Piano Concerto #1, Melnikov with the Mahler Chamber Orchestra.


----------



## Weston

Alfacharger said:


> Basil Poledouris magnum opus, Conan the Barbarian conducted by Nic Raine and the City of Prague Philharmonic Orchestra and Chorus. This is great music.
> 
> A kind of sad video, Basil conducting the score before he passed away a few months later.


One of the most powerful film scores ever. I love the brazen barbaric brass and deadly debilitating drums -- no joke.


----------



## Weston

*Quintessential Quartets & Quintets*

*Beethoven: Piano Quartet in D, WoO 36, No. 2*
New Zealand Piano Quartet










The archetypal Beethoven sound. I haven't heard other versions that I know of to compare, but the movment 2 Andante feels a little rushed to me.

*Haydn: String Quartet No. 52 in E-Flat Major, Op. 64, No. 6, Hob.III:64*
Festetics Quartet










When I purchase these mp3 albums and boxed sets, I always drag the files into a bulk ID3v2 editor and remove all the track numbers. I can't stand my iPod wanting to sort by track number by default (no matter how many times I tell it not to) so you tend to have all the track 1's lined up for multiple albums then all the track 2's etc. So when I play the same files in Winamp I sort by file name or title only to discover they have used roman numerals and names like Allegro, Adagio, etc. AAARGH! That won't sort correctly either.

Anyway, like all Haydn quartets, this one is wonderful even if I have to manually select the tracks to get the right order. The Menuetto has one of the violins playing up in almost dog whistle range. I mean -- that's amazingly out of character for the times!

Well, maybe not entirely quintessential, but pretty good:

*Peter Schickele: Piano Quintet No. 2*
The Lark Quartet










Being a Peter Schickele work this is of course crazy as a loon at times, but I think also crazy in a serious and seriously fun way. The tempo and time signature changes can be bewildering, but I've always enjoyed that in music. This may seem disconnected, but if anything Schickele sounds like Turina here with glorious unexpected semi-remote modulations and bright major triad harmonic movement. I also hear a very slight pop-ish influence a la Michael Daugherty with lots of seventh chords and blues scales, and maybe a slight nod toward the minimalists and rustic populists like Copland too (especially in the finale). Like other modern composers, he manages to get unusual colors out of this limited palette.

I like it. 3.5 of 5 stars.


----------



## bejart

Antonio Salieri (1750-1825): Double Concerto in C Major

Kenneth Sillito conducting the Academy of St.Martin-in-the-Fields -- Aurele Nicolet, flute -- Heinz Holliger, oboe


----------



## Pugg

​*Haydn; symphonies 101&102 
Anatal Dorati *


----------



## Pugg

bejart said:


> Antonio Salieri (1750-1825): Double Concerto in C Major
> 
> Kenneth Sillito conducting the Academy of St.Martin-in-the-Fields -- Aurele Nicolet, flute -- Heinz Holliger, oboe


Nice one....:tiphat:


----------



## Becca

An Estonian evening!

Eduard Tubin :-
_
Sinfonietta on Estonian Motifs
Estonian Dance Suite
_Gothenberg Symphony / Neeme Jarvi

One of the composers who I forgot to list in my post about recent composer discoveries is Eduard Tubin (recent in this case is about 10 years!) Apart from his symphonies which I have used to convert a few TC-ites, there is also his folk-music inspired works which are just a delight - but I warn you, they are earworm forming


----------



## KenOC

Weston said:


> *Beethoven: Piano Quartet in D, WoO 36, No. 2*New Zealand Piano Quartet-- The archetypal Beethoven sound. I haven't heard other versions that I know of to compare, but the movment 2 Andante feels a little rushed to me.


I have that Naxos CD of Beethoven's very early Piano Quartets (written at 14), but find them a bit hazardous in intonation and with other problems as well. A much better set (in my view) is in the big Brilliant complete Beethoven box, played by the Cummings String Trio with Anthony Goldstone.


----------



## Vaneyes

pmsummer said:


> Dang. I may have to get this.
> 
> Unheard, just on principle.
> 
> Edit: And so I did... awaiting its arrival through the Amazon tributaries.


I might've considered it, had the cow been a goat.


----------



## SONNET CLV

Though I was out listening to "live" music making through much of the evening -- a local guitarist who plays classical, jazz, folk and whatever, always to the delight of all -- upon returning home I cranked up the disc player and inserted one of my favorite "go to" CDs, this one featuring viola chamber music by British women composers. On the ASV label (CD DCA1130), the disc, titled "A PORTRAIT of the VIOLA" remains one of the most beautiful discs in my rather vast collection. Never disappointing.










The four composers represented are Rebecca Clarke (1886-1979), Freda Swain (1902-1985), Pamela Harrison (1915-1990), and Janetta Gould (b. 1926).

Track Listing
*Rebecca Clarke - Viola Sonata *(1918-19)
1. Sonata for viola & piano: 1. Impetuoso
2. Sonata for viola & piano: 2. Vivace
3. Sonata for viola & piano: 3. Adagio - allegro
4. Morpheus for viola & piano (1917-18)
5. Lullaby for viola & piano (1909)
6. Lullaby (An arrangement of an ancient Irish tune) for violin/viola & piano (1913)
*Freda Swain -*
7. English Reel (for viola & piano) - (1958)
*Rebecca Clarke -*
8. I'll bid my heart be still (after an Old Scottish Border Melody) for viola & piano - 1944
*Pamela Harrison - Viola Sonata *(1946)
9. Sonata for viola & piano: 1. Moderato
10. Sonata for viola & piano: 2. Vivace leggiero
11. Sonata for viola & piano: 3. Andante affectuoso
12. Sonata for viola & piano: 4. Presto
*Janetta Gould -*
13. Oh Can Ye Sew Cushions (after an Old Scottish Traditional Melody) for viola/horn & piano - (1978)

Helen Callus [Viola], Robert McDonald [Piano]


----------



## bejart

Anton Reicha (1770-1836): Fugue No.17

Jaroslav Tuma, piano


----------



## Tedski

And, continuing with last night's listening program:

Symphony #s 3 and 4
Colin Davis/Boston Symphony Orch.



Tedski said:


> Sibelius:
> Symphony Nr 1
> Finlandia
> Pohjola's Daughter
> Tapiola
> Colin Davis/Boston Symphony Orch


----------



## opus55

#3 is my favorite too.










Concerto #5.. thinking about what to put on next


----------



## Pugg

​
Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart - Cosi Fan Tutte:
1. Act I: Ah, Guarda, Sorella
Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart - Le Nozze Di Figaro:
2. Act III: Dove Sono
Georg Friedrich Handel - Rodelinda, Regina De' Longobardi, HWV 19:
3. Vivi, Tiranno!
Georg Friedrich Handel - Rinaldo:
4. Act I: Fermati! No, Crudel!
Giuseppe Verdi - Aida:
5. Act I: Silenzio! Aida Verso Noi S'avanza
Gioacchino Rossini - L'Assedio Di Corinto:
6. Act II: Non Temer, D'un Basso Affetto
Giuseppe Verdi - La Forza Del Destino:
7. Act IV: Pace, Pace Mio Dio
Vincenzo Bellini - Norma:
8. Act III: Mira, O Norma
Giacomo Meyerbeer - Les Huguenots:
9. Act II: Non, Non, Non ... Vous N'avez Jamais, Je Gage
Giacomo Puccini - La Rondine:
10. Act I: Chi Il Bel Sogno Di Doretta
Giacomo Puccini - Madama Butterfly:
11. Act II: Scuoti Quella Fronda (Flower Duet


----------



## ArtMusic




----------



## Pugg

​
*Bertoni*; Miserere/ Veni Creator/ Beatus Vir.

_Claudio Scimone _


----------



## Dr Johnson

pmsummer said:


> Dang. I may have to get this.
> 
> Unheard, just on principle.
> 
> Edit: And so I did... awaiting its arrival through the Amazon tributaries.


I hope you are not disappointed!


----------



## Pugg

​
*CHOPIN*; Piano Concerto 1/* LISZT*; Piano Concerto 1
_Martha Argerich_


----------



## Musicophile

Angela Hewitt plays Händel and Haydn


----------



## MrTortoise

Edward MacDowell - Woodland Sketches, Op. 51 (selections)
Charles Tomlinson Griffes - Roman Sketches, Op. 7 (selections)
George Antheil - The Airplane Sonata, W. 40
Henry Cowell - Exultation, Invention for piano, The Aeolian Harp, Advertisement
George Gershwin - Preludes for piano
Tom Turpin - Harlem Rag
Charles Hunter - Possum and Taters
Joseph Lamb - Bohemia Rag
Scott Joplin - The Entertainer, Maple Leaf Rag, Reflection Rag

Roger Shields, piano

This is a charming disc of American piano music that delighted my ears and went beyond my expectations. Mr. Sheilds plays the music lyrically yet decisively, and his selection of an older instrument creates a nice context to the time when the music was composed.


----------



## MrTortoise

Frédéric Chopin/Leopold Godowsky

Studies on Chopin's Etudes (Op. 10)

Marc-Andre Hamelin, piano


----------



## TurnaboutVox

*Warlock
The Curlew* etc.
Christopher Maltman,	Baritone; Adrian Thompson, Tenor
Philippa Davies, Flute; Christine Pendrell, English Horn; John Constable, Piano; the Duke Quartet
[Collins, 1997]


----------



## Pugg

​
*Beethoven*: Diabelli Variations + Sonata 28


----------



## Green pasture

Tchaikovsky: Violin Concerto in D major, Op. 35, with Bronislaw Huberman and the Staatskappelle Berlin conducted by William Steinberg (1928). The great violinist again gives a great performance that is unlike any other.


----------



## D Smith

For Saturday Symphony, Sibelius Symphony No. 3. Colin Davis/ Boston. This is a fine reading in an excellent set which I much prefer to his later RCA set. It's always a pleasure to listen to Sibelius, even when he ends his symphony somewhat suddenly!


----------



## Pugg

​
*Jonas Kaufmann: Romantic Aria's *


----------



## Vronsky

*Schoenberg · Berg · Webern -- Piano Music*









Schoenberg *·* Berg *·* Webern -- Piano Music
Peter Hill (Piano)


----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## Guest

Sorabji
Transcendental Studies 1-25

Ullen.


----------



## Jeff W

*In which there is Sibelius*

Good morning TC from bright and sunny Albany! Let's get today started off on the right foot with the Saturday Symphony and Sibelius (which are one and the same this week)!









Jean Sibelius - Symphony No. 2 and No. 3 (the featured symphony this week. Paavo Berglund conducts the Bournemouth Symphony Orchestra.


----------



## pmsummer

THE COMPLETE ORGAN WORKS
*Dietrich Buxtehude*
Marie-Claire Alain - organ
Hälsingboṙg, Sweden
Elsinore and Møgeltønder, Denmark

Musical Heritage Society via Erato

7 LP box set ...showing my granddaughter the amazing joys of an ELAC Miracord LP changer.


----------



## Faustian

Domenico Scarlatti
50 Sonatas for Harpsichord
Pierre Hantai










Made for great listening in the car this morning.


----------



## Pugg

​*Sibelius ; symphony 4 *
_Vladimir Ashkenazy _


----------



## George O

pmsummer said:


> 7 LP box set ...showing my granddaughter the amazing joys of an ELAC Miracord LP changer.


Mechanical contraptions can be enchanting visually. Contrast to a mouse click or swipe or whatever.


----------



## bejart

Giuseppe Tartini (1692-1770): Violin Concerto in A Major, D.96

L'Arte dell'Arco -- Giovanni Guglielmo, violin


----------



## Jeff W

*In which there is Shostakovich*

Moving on from Sibelius and to Shostakovich...









Symphony No. 7 'Leningrad' (thanks Weston for pointing out what I forgot! ) In all honesty, I wasn't looking forward to this one in my traversal of the Symphonies of Shostakovich. I've only heard it once before in the performance by Arturo Toscanini and the NBC Symphony Orchestra. By all reports neither Toscanini nor Shostakovich were pleased with it. I know that I wasn't. However, I am keeping an open mind on this listen with Rodolf Barshai conducting the WDR Sinfonieorchester.


----------



## Biwa

Carl Heinrich Graun: Te Deum, Three Motets

L'Arpa Festante
Fritz Näf (conductor)


----------



## Pugg

​
*Rossini: Semiramide*
_Dame Joan Sutherland/ Horny/ Rouleau_ et al
Richard Bonynge conducting this sublime recording.:tiphat:


----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## Weston

Jeff W said:


> Moving on from Sibelius and to Shostakovich...
> 
> View attachment 74320
> 
> 
> In all honesty, I wasn't looking forward to this one in my traversal of the Symphonies of Shostakovich. I've only heard it once before in the performance by Arturo Toscanini and the NBC Symphony Orchestra. By all reports neither Toscanini nor Shostakovich were pleased with it. I know that I wasn't. However, I am keeping an open mind on this listen with Rodolf Barshai conducting the WDR Sinfonieorchester.


But we have lost track of which DS symphony you are up to.


----------



## Jeff W

Weston said:


> But we have lost track of which DS symphony you are up to.


Doh! I knew I made a total cluster of that post! I'm on Symphony No. 7 'Leningrad'. I'll go fix my post... Again...


----------



## Vasks

*Bax- Rogue's Comedy Overture (Handley/Lyrita)
Arnold - Viola Sonata (Outram/Naxos)
Alwyn - Elizabethan Dances (Hickox/Chandos)*


----------



## bejart

Jonas Fusz (1777-1819): Basset Horn Quartet in F Major, Op.2

Paul Gallo, basset horn -- Barbara Long, violin -- Jack Rosenberg, viola -- Alvin McCall, cello


----------



## Balthazar

*Smetana ~ String Quartets.* The Pavel Haas Quartet performs. I normally don't take much notice of sound engineering, but the sound quality on this disc (and all of the PHQ's releases I've heard) is outstanding.

*Mompou ~ Música callada.* Javier Perianes at the piano. I love this cycle of 28 short pieces.

*Ravel ~ L'enfant et les sortilèges.* Rattle leads Berlin with Magdalena Kožená, Annick Massis, Sophie Koch, et al.


----------



## MrTortoise

For Saturday Symphony

Jean Sibelius

Symphony No. 3 in C

Lorin Maazel
Pittsburgh Symphony Orchestra


----------



## brotagonist

Now playing via NML:

Nørgård Symphonies 1 and 8
Oramo/Vienna Philharmonic


----------



## Jeff W

*In which there is that music from Alien*









Waiting for the fiancée to get out of work. I thought she got out at noon but it turns out she is there until 1. Oh well. While I wait, Howard Hanson's Symphony No. 2 'Romantic'. Gerard Schwarz conducts the Seattle Symphony Orchestra.


----------



## joen_cph

*Dvorak*: _Piano Concerto _/ Firkusny, Susskind / membran 2CD 231554
I´ve got several versions of this great work; this is a perfectly OK recording & performance.









*Chopin*: _Selected nocturnes _/ Svetlanov / melodiya LP
He plays it like Rachmaninov, in a very heavy and contrastful style. Unorthodox; but I won´t be keeping it.









*Elgar*: _Complete piano works _/ McCabe / prelude LP
Charming, if non-essential works, well played of course.









*Händel*: _6 Concerti Grossi op.3_ / Pommer / Delta Laserlight CD
Absolutely wonderful, an old favourite.









*Benda*: _Piano Sonatas _/ Piricone / classico CD
An old favourite too. Recommended for those who like say CPE Bach, such as in the Pletnev recording.
http://www.musicweb-international.com/classrev/2004/Jan04/Benda_Piricone.htm


----------



## millionrainbows

American Piano Sonatas; Peter Lawson, piano (EMI). Paraphrasing from the notes for your informed convenience:

Copland: Piano Sonata; Copland's only piano sonata, composed in the late 1930s.
Charles Ives: Three-Page Sonata
Elliott Carter: Piano Sonata; one of Carter's last pieces which shows any vestiges of tonality, although this is refracted through the resonance of the harmonic series, and the constantly changing time signatures are already evident.
Samuel Barber: Piano Sonata Op. 26: This was about as far from late-Romantic tonality as Barber ever strayed. The slow movement is a majestic passacaglia which uses some 12-note melodies. Horowitz, whom it was written for, requested a "flashy finale, but with content," so Barber wrote the last movement as a fugue.

~

This is part of my "exploring Copland's lesser known and chamber works" project.


----------



## Heliogabo

Saturday symphony:










*Jean Sibelius*
_Symphony No. 3_
Sir John Barbirolli
Hallé Orchestra


----------



## bejart

Karl Ditters von Dittersdorf (1739-1799): Sinfonia in A Minor

Thomas Furi leading Camerata Bern


----------



## Vaneyes

For "Saturday Symphony" listening, *Sibelius*: Symphony 3, w. Oslo PO/Jansons. Recorded August 1994, Konserthus, Oslo.

HvK, my favorite conductor for this composer, never recorded this work. Nor performed it, AFAIK. So, I defaulted to his student, and a fine performance it is. Caught beautifully by recording engineer Michael Sheady.


----------



## jim prideaux

Mozart String Quintets K515/516 performed by the Takacs Quartet and Gyorgy Pauk


----------



## haydnfan

Mahler 9 Dudamel


----------



## millionrainbows

Copland: Music for the Theatre/Two Ballads for Violin & Piano/Elegies for Violin & Viola/El Salon Mexico for solo piano/Appalachian Spring Suite: Original version for 13 instruments, Harmonie Ensemble, New York; Steven Richman, cond. (BRIDGE)

~


----------



## DavidA

Pachebel Canon 

BPO / Karajan

Gloriously inauthentic but who cares?


----------



## Vronsky

*Works of Igor Stravinsky Disc 2, Ballets Vol.2: Petrushka & The Rite of Spring*









Works of Igor Stravinsky Disc 2, Ballets Vol.2: Petrushka & The Rite of Spring
Columbia Symphony Orchestra, Igor Stravinsky (Conductor)


----------



## Selby




----------



## Morimur

*Morton Feldman - For Christian Wolff (Blum, Vigeland) (3 CD)*


----------



## Heliogabo

*Igor Stravinsky*
_The rite of spring_
London Symphony Orchestra
Claudio Abbado


----------



## Guest

The harpsichord is barely audible, but otherwise a fine recording.










Ashkenazy still has it! He plays a collection of short works: etudes, preludes, poems, etc., including the title piece. Excellent sound--richer and less "pingy" than usual for him.


----------



## Becca

Vaneyes said:


> For "Saturday Symphony" listening, *Sibelius*: Symphony 3, w. Oslo PO/Jansons. Recorded August 1994, Konserthus, Oslo.
> 
> HvK, my favorite conductor for this composer, never recorded this work. Nor performed it, AFAIK. ]


It is interesting that the Berlin Philharmonic had never done all the Sibelius symphonies until 2010 when Simon Rattle first did it. This year in Berlin and London was the 2nd time.


----------



## Selby

Falla. La Vida Breve. Again.


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

Recent listening: Franz Liszt - Hungarian Rhapsodies (Michele Campanella).









An excellent performance of these great works, imo. Very graceful, intricate playing.

F. J. Haydn - Piano Trios Hob. XV: 27-30 (Robert Levin; Vera Beths; Anner Bylsma).









A very fine and lively performance of these wonderful, highly energetic works. This is a hip recording in a vein similar to the more recent Van Swieten Trio recordings. I'd say this recording seems a bit better - the musicians contrast the various parts of each movement in a more refined way, and Levin's playing seems a bit more crisp than does Bart van Oort's.


----------



## senza sordino

Corelli Sonatas for violin, I'm deciding which of these twelve to learn to play. 
View attachment 74338

Sibelius Symphony No 3, my first Saturday symphony in a long time. But it's Sibelius and I'm always ready for him. 
View attachment 74339

Rachmaninov Symphony no 3, and The Bells
View attachment 74340


----------



## Morimur

I cannot recommend this disc highly enough...


----------



## opus55

*Carl Nielsen*
Violin Concerto










*Franz Joseph Haydn*
Six German Dances, Hob.IX:9
Organ Concerto in C Major, Hob.XVIII:1










*Bernhard Molique*
String Quartet No.1










No ground breaking music but expertly crafted nevertheless.


----------



## MrTortoise

Following Blancrocher's lead and listening to some of the works of Tristan Murail

Ethers (for 6 instruments, 1973)

Desintegrations (for 17 instruments and electronics, 1982)


----------



## Vaneyes

Sampling a new release,* Brahms*: Lieder (Vol. 6), w. Bostridge/Johnson (Hyperion). There's no competition for this series, though if one just wants to dabble, also consider Quasthoff. :tiphat:


----------



## bejart

Haydn: String Quartet No.10 in B Flat, Op.2, No.6

Aeolian String Quartet: Emanuel Hurwitz and Raymond Keenlyside, violins -- Margaret Major, viola -- Derek Simpson, cello


----------



## MoonlightSonata

Bach, Complete Cello Suites.


----------



## Morimur




----------



## Vaneyes

MoonlightSonata said:


> Bach, Complete Cello Suites.


With whom, may I ask.


----------



## MrTortoise

Jean Sibelius

Symphony No. 3 in C, Op. 52
Swan of Tuonela, Op. 22 No. 3
Karelia Suite, Op. 11
Valse Triste, Op. 44 No. 1
Finlandia, Op.26

Respin of the Saturday Symphony and listened to the other tracks. Can you listen to Finlandia too many times? I think not!


----------



## Selby

Morimur said:


> I cannot recommend this disc highly enough...


I just ordered it.


----------



## opus55

*Friedrich Kiel*
Piano Quartet No. 3 Op.50 in G Major










*Robert Schumann*
Piano Sonata No. 1 Op.11 in F# minor


----------



## nightscape

*Rautavaara* - Before the Icons (Segerstam/Helsinki)










*Rautavaara* - Towards the Horizon - Cello Concerto No. 2 (Storgards/Helsinki)


----------



## Blancrocher

Sibelius: Symphonies 1-3 and 5, and various tone poems (Jansons)


----------



## MrTortoise

Arnold Schoenberg

String Quartet No. 1 in D minor, Op. 7

Arditti Quartet


----------



## ArtMusic




----------



## Becca

Gustav Holst - _At the Boar's Head_ - "A Musical Interlude in One Act"
Philip Langridge / John Tomlinson / Elise Ross / Felicity Palmer
Royal Liverpool Philharmonic / David Atherton

This one act opera features Sir John Falstaff and Prince Hal in some scenes from the _Henry IV_ plays that occur at The Boar's Head Inn. Holst used a variety of folk tunes that he found in various sources. The first performance of this work in 1925 was in a double bill with Puccini's _Gianni Schicchi_!


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mozart*: Concertos for 2 & 3 pianos (Barenboim, T song) 
K466 (Schmidt-Isserstedt)


----------



## Pugg

Balthazar said:


> *Smetana ~ String Quartets.* The Pavel Haas Quartet performs. I normally don't take much notice of sound engineering, but the sound quality on this disc (and all of the PHQ's releases I've heard) is outstanding.
> 
> [
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ]


They did win the Gramophone award for it


----------



## Pugg

DavidA said:


> Pachebel Canon
> 
> BPO / Karajan
> 
> Gloriously inauthentic but who cares?


The so called purist, let them have it their way. :lol:


----------



## MrTortoise

Béla Bartók

Bluebeard's Castle

Mihaly Szekely - Bluebeard
Olga Szonyi - Judith
London Symphony Orchestra
Antal Dorati, cond.


----------



## Pugg

​*Rossini/ Mozart *; arias
_Frederica von Stade / Edo de Waart _


----------



## opus55

*Chopin*
Preludes, Op.28










1975


----------



## SeptimalTritone

Francisco Lopez- Wind [Patagonia]


----------



## Pugg

​
*Tchaikovsky* : Symphony 6
*Riccardo Muti *


----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## ArtMusic




----------



## TurnaboutVox

*Britten
Spring Symphony
Welcome Ode
Psalm 150*
Alfreda Hodgson, Elisabeth Gale, Martyn Hill
Richard Hickox, London Symphony Orchestra, London Symphony Chorus, Southend Boys Choir
[Chandos, remastered re-release 2013]

A second spin for this excellent new acquisition.










*Britten
Cello Symphony, for cello & orchestra, Op. 68
Sinfonia da Requiem, for orchestra, Op. 20
Cantata academica, for voices, chorus & orchestra, Op. 62*
Mstislav Rostropovich, Cello
Dietrich Fischer-Dieskau, Baritone; 
Benjamin Britten, English Chamber Orchestra; Peter Pears, Tenor 
London Symphony Chorus, London Symphony Orchestra, New Philharmonia Orchestra
[Decca, 1963-4]


----------



## Pugg

BARBER Adagio for Strings,
IVES Symphony No. 3, 
COPLAND Quiet City, 
COWELL Hymn and Fuguing Tune No.10, 
CRESTON A Rumor


----------



## Green pasture

Schubert: The Piano Sonatas, with Wilhelm Kempff.


----------



## MrTortoise

Johann Sebastian Bach

Motets

Singet dem Herrn ein neues Lied
Komm, Jesu, komm
Jesu, meine Freude
Lobet den Herrn, alle Heiden
Furchte dich nicht, ich bin bei dir
Der Geist hilft unser Schwachheit auf

Collegium Vocale Gent
Philippe Herreweghe, cond.


----------



## pmsummer

LUTHER LEGACY
_Eighteen Hymns of Martin Luther_
*Martin Luther*
Schola Moderna Chorale
Ensemble of Early Instruments
New York Brass Quintet
Charles Krigbaum - organ
Ronald Dean Konetchy - director

_Schola Moderna_


----------



## Mika

Gramophone award winner for contemporary music :


----------



## Pugg

​
Mendelssohn: Sextet, op.110
Borodin: Quintet in C minor
Berwald Septet

WIENER OKTETT / Walter Panhoffer (piano) (1968)


----------



## contra7

Rimsky-Korsakov - Piano Concerto in C sharp minor, Op. 30
Igor Zhukov, piano
Gennady Rozhdestvensky, conductor
Moscow Radio Symphony Orchestra


----------



## Wood

*JANET BAKER*:

Bach Arias From The Cantatas And Oratorios










Janet Baker / Academy of St Martin in the Fields / Marriner

A treasury of English songs










Janet Baker sings Scarlatti, Scarlatti and Monteverdi










Janet Baker / English CO / Leppard

All three LPs taken from this fine boxset:

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Dame-Janet-...id=1440941727&sr=8-2&keywords=janet+baker+box

*ALBENIZ*: Iberia


----------



## MrTortoise

Ludwig van Beethoven

Piano Sonata No. 27 in E minor, Op. 90
Piano Sonata No. 28 in A

Annie Fischer, piano


----------



## omega

*Schoenberg*
_Verklärte Nacht - Version for String Sextet_
Pierre Boulez | Members of the Ensemble InterContemporain








_Verklärte Nacht - Version for String Orchestra_
Herbert von Karajan | Berliner Philharmoniker


----------



## Pugg

​*Chopin/ de Falla.*
Piano concerto no 2 
Night in the garden of Spain.
_Clara Haskil_


----------



## elgar's ghost

Pressing on today with more chamber music by Hindemith - String Quartet no.5 op.32 (1923), no.6 (1943) and no.7 (1945):










Three Pieces for Cello & Piano op.8 (1917), Violin Sonata no.1 op. 11:1 (1918), Violin Sonata no.2 op. 11:2 (1918), Cello Sonata no.1 op.11:3 (1919), Viola Sonata no.1 op.11:4 (1919) and Cello Sonata no. 2 (1948):


----------



## johnnysc

Purcell Te Deum & Jubilate

Taverner Consort, Choir & Players
Andrew Parrott


----------



## Vasks

_I really enjoyed my first hearing of this disc that features string trios_


----------



## elgar's ghost

millionrainbows said:


> American Piano Sonatas; Peter Lawson, piano (EMI). Paraphrasing from the notes for your informed convenience:
> 
> Copland: Piano Sonata; Copland's only piano sonata, composed in the late 1930s.~
> 
> This is part of my "exploring Copland's lesser known and chamber works" project.


MR - maybe you'd be interested to know that there is another Copland piano sonata which pre-dates the more illustrious one, although, as a student effort written at the request of his teacher Rubin Goldmark, there is nothing of the individuality which illuminates the later work. The disc below is a worthwhile collection of early and later piano works, posted especially for your delectation:


----------



## Pugg

​*Finzi*; Five bagatelles et al

Kölner Kammersolisten


----------



## johnnysc

Ferdinand Schubert: Requiem / Hirtenmesse / 3 Motets

Louis Devos (Conductor), Musica Polyphonica (Orchestra)


----------



## bejart

Francois Devienne (1759-1803): Bassoon Concerto No.4 in C Major

Bohdan Warchal conducting the Slovak Chamber Orchestra -- Eckart Hubner, bassoon


----------



## brotagonist

I started listening to Kurtág's Kafka Fragmente. I got about 30 seconds into it, when I mindfully came to 

I am now listening to the second disc from my new set :lol:









Dutilleux Mystère, Métaboles, Timbres, Citations
Rösti/ONF and various other performers


----------



## deprofundis

*Im lisening to Hildegard von Bingen complete repertoire *an burning white sage all over my house, i love frankencens so mutch, and im messing whit a gemstone called Dumortierite, it's a pretty blue stone, and it's Hildgarde von Bingen favorite talisman it were called the hildegard stone once.I lisen to her music to meditate, pray, do a communion whit the all mighty or simply ask for her protection since she is a saint.Ockay your reading this thinking im some esoteric ans supersticious wacko, well kinda for some but acknowlegde i was attack by demons or lucifer in the past, so i'm taking precaution , to protect myself so it wont happen again, because maybe for you guys on TC this is fabulations, but for me it's was very real, i was not on drugs when it happen and im not schyzoprenic has far has i know.

:tiphat:


----------



## Heliogabo

*Charles Ives*
_Trio for violin, cello and piano_
Ronan Lefkowitz, violin
Yo-Yo Ma, cello
Gilbert Kalish, piano


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1999, 2005.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

*Sibelius
Symphony No 3 in C, Op. 52
Symphony No 7 in C, Op. 105
Tapiola, Op. 112
Finlandia, Op. 26
the Swan of Tuonela, Op. 22/2
King Christian II incidental music, Op. 27
The Bard - symphonic poem, Op. 64*
Paavo Berglund, Bournemouth SO (remastered 2012) [WB Classics, 2013]

On Spotify. Mmm, this is very fine indeed, the remastered sound complementing the Berglund Sibelius experience. Although I have collected the complete Rattle Siblelius symphonies on CD, and they are also good, I am reminded that once upon a time I had some of the Berglund LPs too. Time to make my acquaintance with the remastered Berglund / Bournemouth recordings, I think.


----------



## bejart

Adalbert Gyrowetz (1763-1850): Trio Sonata in F Major, Op.34, No.1

Sonatori Ensemble: Peter Brock, flute -- Berthold Fritz, piano -- Mikael Ericsson, cello


----------



## EDaddy

http://postimage.org/

BEETHOVEN: Andante favori in F major, WoO 57

Pure sublimity.


----------



## Mahlerian

"Saturday" Symphony:
Sibelius: Symphony No. 3 in C major
Bournemouth Symphony Orchestra, cond. Berglund


----------



## Heliogabo

*J. S. Bach*
_Goldberg variations_
Murray Perahia, piano

First listening of this recently acquired Goldbergs. Not a new favorite of mine but still a very enjoyable and beautiful album.


----------



## ProudSquire

Philip Glass

Violin Concerto No.1

*Violin*: Karen Gomyo
*Conductor*: Brad Lubman
Hague Residentie Orchestra


----------



## Tedski

Beethoven: Leonore Overture 3
Haydn: Piano Concerto 11
Mozart: Jupiter Symphony
Fort Worth Symphony Orchestra/Miguel Harth-Bedoya
Sunday Matinee at Bass Performance Hall, Fort Worth


----------



## OldFashionedGirl

_On Spotify:_







_*Bach*_ - Goldberg Variations. Glenn Gould. 1981 recording.


----------



## jim prideaux

Dvorak -String Quartets 12 (the 'American')and 13 performed by the Lindsays (The Bohemians vol.4)-have managed to get hold of a number of this apparently deleted ASV series-great performances and recordings!


----------



## senza sordino

jim prideaux said:


> Dvorak -String Quartets 12 (the 'American')and 13 performed by the Lindsays (The Bohemians vol.4)-have managed to get hold of a number of this apparently deleted ASV series-great performances and recordings!


British violinist, Peter Cropper, died May 30th of a heart attack. He was 69. Co-founder of the Lindsay Quartet. The group retired in 2005. I got this information from the September 2015 edition of Strings magazine.


----------



## senza sordino

Bach Cello suites
View attachment 74372

Schubert Trout Quintet, and Wanderer Fantasy
View attachment 74373

Schubert Symphony no 8. 
View attachment 74374

I'll listen to the ninth symphony later. I tend to listen to both one after the over on the disk, and to my ears they roll together, so I'll give myself a break and listen later to the ninth.

And now for something completely different 
John Adams Harmonielehre and Short Ride in a fast machine
View attachment 74375


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Penderecki, Symphony No. 8*

Oh, rats, it's a vocal symphony. They're singing about something.


----------



## millionrainbows

A Copland Celebration Vol. 3: Old American Songs/Twelve Poems of Emily Dickinson/In the Beginning/Lark/The Tender Land; (SONY 2-CD). Continuing my re-visitation the lesser-known Copland. This set includes the song "Simple Gifts." Also, the choral piece "Lark" has become very dear to me.
~


----------



## Dr Johnson

Piano Concerto


----------



## millionrainbows

elgars ghost said:


> MR - maybe you'd be interested to know that there is another Copland piano sonata which pre-dates the more illustrious one, although, as a student effort written at the request of his teacher Rubin Goldmark, there is nothing of the individuality which illuminates the later work. The disc below is a worthwhile collection of early and later piano works, posted especially for your delectation:


Thank you, Elgar's ghost; this is now on my wish list.


----------



## millionrainbows

Morimur said:


> I cannot recommend this disc highly enough..


He sounds like me; I'll try it out...

"Fascinated with pure sound, Scelsi spoke of "the inner life of tones," and a "third dimension" beyond pitch and rhythm."


----------



## elgar's ghost

Ending my evening with Ligeti and Hindemith.

Ligeti - discs 4 & 5 of Ligeti Project boxed set.

Hamburg Concerto, Double Concerto for Flute, Oboe & Orchestra, Ramifications for 12 solo strings, Requiem, Aventures, Nouvelles Aventures, Artikulation for Tape, Eight Pieces from "Musica ricercata" transcribed for accordion, Sonata for Solo Cello, The Big Turtle Fanfare from the South China Sea for solo trumpet, Baladă şi joc after Romanian Folksongs for school orchestra and Old Hungarian Ballroom Dances for flute, clarinet and strings:










Hindemith - works for solo violin.

Präludium and Fragment for Solo Violin (c. 1922 - work abandoned), Sonata for Solo Violin no.1 op. 11:6 (1917), Sonata for Solo Violin no. 2 op. 31:1 (1924) and Sonata for Solo Violin no. 3 op. 31:2 (1924):


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Nielsen, Violin Concerto*


----------



## bejart

Haydn: Symphony No.49 in F Minor

Antonio Janigro conducting the Symphony Orchestra of Radio Zagreb


----------



## Musicophile

Violin Sonatas 4&5 from this great box.


----------



## johnnysc

Berlioz: L'Enfance du Christ

Orchestra De L'Opera De Lyon
John Eliot Gardiner


----------



## Mahlerian

Schoenberg: Theme and Variations in G minor op. 43b
Cowell: Piano Concerto
Mahler: Symphony No. 1 in D
San Francisco Symphony Orchestra, cond. Tilson Thomas

From the BBC Proms, listened on internet radio.


----------



## KenOC

Mahler's arrangement of Beethoven's 9th. Very interesting! Mahler did a great job of improving orchestral balances and even transparancy, but made a few questionable choices (to me anyway) as well. Worth hearing!


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Daugherty, Philadelphia Stories*


----------



## Eramirez156

*Karl Amadeus Hartmann *
*Symphony, No. 6*









* RIAS Symphonie-Orchester Berlin*
* Ferenc Fricsay *

Recorded 19-23 September 1955


----------



## haydnfan

Mahler 2 MTT/SFSO I think this might be my new favorite Mahler 2. Passionate performance, amazing sound. Lorraine Hunt Leiberson delivers too. It just wowed me!!


----------



## SeptimalTritone

Michael Pisaro- My mind is drifting 



Gerard Grisey- Vortex Temporum 



Edgard Varese- Nocturnal 



Federico Schumacher- El Espejo de Alicia


----------



## Eramirez156

Disc 8 from the *Decca Wiener Philharmoniker* edition









* Ludwig van Beethoven*
*Symphony No.6 in F major Op.68 "Pastoral"*

*Pierre Monteux*

Recorded 29-31 October 1958


----------



## Vronsky

*Ludwig van Beethoven -- Piano Sonatas Vol.1 (Pollini/Schnabel/Kempff)*

























Ludwig van Beethoven -- Piano Sonatas Vol.1 (Pollini/Schnabel/Kempff)


----------



## Morimur




----------



## pmsummer

MISSA MEXICANA
_17th Century Hispanic Baroque_
Juan Gutiérrez de Padilla, Latin-American and African Folk Dances
The Harp Consort
Andrew Lawrence-King - director

_Harmonia Mundi _


----------



## pmsummer

deprofundis said:


> *Im lisening to Hildegard von Bingen complete repertoire *an burning white sage all over my house, i love frankencens so mutch, and im messing whit a gemstone called Dumortierite, it's a pretty blue stone, and it's Hildgarde von Bingen favorite talisman it were called the hildegard stone once.I lisen to her music to meditate, pray, do a communion whit the all mighty or simply ask for her protection since she is a saint.Ockay your reading this thinking im some esoteric ans supersticious wacko, well kinda for some but acknowlegde i was attack by demons or lucifer in the past, so i'm taking precaution , to protect myself so it wont happen again, because maybe for you guys on TC this is fabulations, but for me it's was very real, i was not on drugs when it happen and im not schyzoprenic has far has i know.
> 
> :tiphat:


I'd recommend the same remedies and precautions that Hidegard took.

Works for me.


----------



## bejart

Franciszek Lessel (1780-1838): String Quartet No.8 in B Flat, Op.19

Wilanow Quartet: Tadeusz Gadzina and Pawel Losakiewicz, violins -- Ryszard Duz, viola -- Marian Wasiolka, cello


----------



## ArtMusic




----------



## deprofundis

*Gesualdo madrigal 7 book 7*

This is the quintessance of polyphony and what a colorfull chromatism that stand out, yep it's the last madrigal but what a grandioso finale.Gesualdo might be see has the dark prince, for some an evil man(yet his music was not), his music especially his madrigal will and should remain among the big name of classical, heck if Stravinsky was strongly move by his music, he a genious and genious know each others and recognise there skills. ockay i know one more post on Gesualdo but am i deprofundis, in the depth so i dissected each madrigal once in a while and lisen to em often.To be quite honnest so far these 7 madrigal are flawless, there are no weak madrigal among the seven. Off topic i really like Miserere on tenebrae responsories this is perhaps the most awesome vocal work i heard in my life.


----------



## Becca

Benjamin Britten - A Spring Symphony
London Symphony / Richard Hickox

Well ... it's almost spring in New Zealand 
First time that I've heard a version other than Britten's.


----------



## Weston

johnnysc said:


> View attachment 74364
> 
> 
> Ferdinand Schubert: Requiem / Hirtenmesse / 3 Motets
> 
> Louis Devos (Conductor), Musica Polyphonica (Orchestra)


I didn't even know (or perhaps didn't remember) Schubert wrote a Requiem!

[Edit: Okay. I just went shopping and noticed this is not Franz Schubert, but Ferdinand Schubert. Did they have to make SCHUBERT in the larger letters? It is rumored to be written by Franz however.]


----------



## Weston

*Big Bad Bands*

*Haydn: Symphony No. 78 in C minor, Hobgoblin something or other*
Nicholas Ward / Northern Chamber Orchestra










I wanted some big orchestral works tonight, but my guided random selection method lit upon this Haydn work. It turns out it's large enough, sounding very Beethovenian in this non-HIP but highly enjoyable performance. It makes me wonder if Beethoven was really the innovative mythical figure to which we've elevated him. Sometimes it just doesn't get better than Haydn. The final movement especially shines here with it's unexpected starts and stops.

*Raff: Aus Thüringen *
Hans Stadlmair / Bamberg Symphony Orchestra and Chorus










This is not making a big impression on me at first. It's too much like an anthem or rah-rah political rally music. Too homophonic. It does get better by movement 2 however. But then movement 4 is back to the homophony. Yawn. I'd remove it from consideration in my play rotation but I might love it tomorrow or next year. I never know.

*Beethoven: Symphony No. 8 in F, Op. 93*
Herbert von Karajan / Berliner Philharmoniker










Sometimes it's best to come home to what you know and love. Of course this performance takes no prisoners. It makes a nice bookend with the Haydn above, bringing the evening to a triumphant close.


----------



## Balthazar

*Ravel ~ Jeux d'eau.* Many thanks to Gaspard de la Nuit for recommending the recordings of Anne Queffélec (shown) and Vlado Perlemuter.

*Sibelius ~ Symphony No. 3.* For SS, Rattle leads Birmingham.

*J. S. Bach ~ Viola da Gamba Sonatas, BWV 1027-29.* Mikko Perkola and Aapo Hakkinen perform.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Beethoven:*
"Piano Concerto No. 3 in C minor Op.37" (January 20, 1964 New York, Manhattan Center),
"Piano Concerto No. 5 in E-flat major, Op.73" Emperor "" (May 1, 1962 New York, Manhattan Center)
[Soloist] Rudolf Serkin (P), the New York Philharmonic


----------



## Pugg

EDaddy said:


> http://postimage.org/
> 
> BEETHOVEN: Andante favori in F major, WoO 57
> 
> Pure sublimity.


One can play this box whole day :tiphat:


----------



## Il_Penseroso

My absolute favorite set of Brahms Symphonies.


----------



## opus55

Karol Szymanowski: Violin Concertos Nos.1 and 2

_Konstanty Kulka, violin
Polish Radio National Symphony Orchestra
Jerzy Maksymiuk_


----------



## Pugg

Autumn almost upon us:

[/url​]
Vivaldi: Four Seasons 
Pinchas Zukerman


----------



## OldFashionedGirl

_On Spotify:_







*J.S Bach* - Goldberg Variations. Leonhardt. 1965 recording.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Franck*: Violin Sonata 
*Brahms*: Horn Trio (Perlman, Tuckwell)


----------



## Biwa

Cantigas de Santa Maria - Alfonso X "El Sabio"

Performed by the Italian ensemble Micrologus

http://micrologus.it/ensemble-micrologus/


----------



## AClockworkOrange

Bruckner's Eighth Symphony once agin, performed by Wilhelm Furtwängler though this time with the Berliner Philharmoniker from 1949 from the Audite Boxed Set.

i love this recording, a truly wonderful performance with surprisingly good quality sound. It does show the difference between the Wiener (as heard on the 1944 Music & Arts recording) and Berliner Philharmonikers but it also illustrates the Furtwängler factor. I am extremely grateful to have both of these superb recordings.

I have stated previously how highly I regard Furtwängler in Bruckner but this recording really reinforces that fact for me. I think with the exception of Beethoven's Fifth and Ninth, Furtwängler's Bruckner may surpass his Beethoven - for me anyhow.


----------



## Josh

Josh said:


> Ditto. Just ordered. :tiphat:
> 
> RE: GRAZYNA BACEWICZ: PIANO SONATA NO. 2; PIANO QUINTETS 1 & 2


Thanks again for the recommendation, Kontrapunctus. I'm enjoying this one very much.


----------



## Pugg

​*Wagner: Tannhäuser *.
_Kollo/ Ludwig/ Sotin/ Drenesch._
W.P *Sir George Solti *:tiphat:


----------



## Josh

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B011AXUM6C/ref=dm_ws_sp_ps_dp


----------



## TurnaboutVox

András Schiff performs JS Bach's Goldberg Variations, live at the BBC Proms (Podcast on BBC iPlayer)

Royal Albert Hall, London 22-8-15
Presented by Sara Mohr-Pietsch
*
Bach: 'Goldberg' Variations, BWV 988
András Schiff, piano*


----------



## MrTortoise

Anton Bruckner

Symphony No. 1 in C minor

Berlin Philharmonic
Eugen Jochum, cond.


----------



## MrTortoise

Josh said:


> Thanks again for the recommendation, Kontrapunctus. I'm enjoying this one very much.


This is too much, I have to get this as well. Just added to my amazon cart!


----------



## elgar's ghost

More Hindemith today (surprise surprise!) - sonatas with piano plus sonatas for solo viola.

Kleine Sonate for Viola d'amour op.25:2 (1922), Viola Sonata no.2 op.25:4 (1922), Violin Sonata no.3 (1935), Violin Sonata no.4 (1939), Viola Sonata no.3 (1939), Flute Sonata (1936), Oboe Sonata (1938), Bassoon Sonata (1938), Clarinet Sonata (1939), Horn Sonata (1939), Trumpet Sonata (1939), Trombone Sonata (1941), Cor anglais Sonata (1941), Alto Saxophone Sonata (1943), Tuba Sonata (1955) and Sonatas for Solo Viola no.1 op.11:5 (1919), no.2 op.25:1 (1922), no.3 op.31:4 (1923) and no.4 (1937):

This seems a lot to listen to in one stretch but only one of the works breaks the 20-minute barrier whilst most of the others last less than quarter of an hour - some of the sonatas for winds show Hindemith to be at his most pithy.


----------



## Pugg

​
Weber: Clarinet Concerto No. 1 in F Minor, Op. 73
Weber: Clarinet Concerto No. 2 in E-Flat, Op. 74

*Benny Goodman/ Jean Martinon *


----------



## johnnysc

Brahms Concerto No. 2

Van Cliburn
Chicago Symphony Orchestra/Fritz Reiner


----------



## Weston

Josh said:


> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B011AXUM6C/ref=dm_ws_sp_ps_dp




But . . .but . . . why???


----------



## bejart

Johann Joachim Quantz (1697-1773): Flute Concerto No.216 in C Minor

Roy Goodman conducting the Brandenburg Consort -- Rachel Brown, flute


----------



## Pugg

​*Puccini; Le Villi.*
_Scotto/ Domingo.
_


----------



## Dr Johnson

Seems entirely suitable for today's grey, dank afternoon.


----------



## Morimur




----------



## Vronsky

*Gustav Mahler -- Lieder*









Gustav Mahler -- Lieder
Thomas Quasthoff (Bass-Baritone), Violeta Urmana (Soprano), Anne Sofie von Otter (Mezzo-Soprano)
Wiener Philharmoniker, Pierre Boulez


----------



## Pugg

​*Schubert; Partsongs* et al.
Danco /Tear et al.


----------



## Orfeo

*Anton Bruckner*
Symphony no. VIII in C minor.
-The Leipzig Gewandhaus Orchestra/Herbert Blomstedt.

*Felix Mendelssohn*
Symphony no. V in D major "Reformation."
Symphony no. IV in A major "Italian."
-The Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra/Herbert von Karajan.

*Felix Draeseke*
Symphony no. I in G major, op. 12.
-The Wuppertal Symphony Orchestra/George Hanson.

*Niels Wilhelm Gade*
Symphony no. I in C minor "Paa Sjølunds fagre Sletter."
-The Danish National Symphony Orchestra/Christopher Hogwood.

*Rued Langgaard*
Symphony no. IV "Leaf-fall."
The Music of the Spheres.*
-Edith Guillaume, soprano.*
-The Danish National Radio Symphony Orchestra & Chorus(*)/John Frandsen.


----------



## Vasks

_A Mennin morning_

*Mennin - Cello Concerto (Starker/Louisville)
Mennin - Symphony #7 (Martinon/RCA)*


----------



## pmsummer

REQUIEM
*Gabriel Fauré*
Victoria de los Ángeles - soprano
Dietrich Fischer-Dieskau - baritone
Choeurs Elisabeth Brasseur
Société des Concerts du Conservatoire
André Cluytens - conductor

_Angel_


----------



## joen_cph

Orfeo;934806
[COLOR=#003399 said:


> *Rued Langgaard*[/COLOR]
> Symphony no. IV "Leaf-fall."
> The Music of the Spheres.*
> -Edith Guillaume, soprano.*
> -The Danish National Radio Symphony Orchestra & Chorus(*)/John Frandsen.


Very fine Langgaard, isn´t it ... and the end of _Music of the Spheres _is as impressive as any.


----------



## Orfeo

joen_cph said:


> Very fine Langgaard, isn´t it ... and the end of _Music of the Spheres _is as impressive as any.


Definitely. I always like Frandsen's structural grip in Spheres (others tend to rush the Antichrist too much for my taste). But Dausgaard's album is superb (and in great sound).


----------



## Pugg

​*Thomas: Mignon.*
_Horne/ Welting/ Vanzo/Zaccaria/ von Stade._
Antonio De Almeida conducting.


----------



## Dr Johnson

Mention of Delius on another thread made me dig this out.


----------



## Vaneyes

Sampling for *Pachelbel* birthday (1653). London Baroque & Charles Medlam, charming as always. :tiphat:


----------



## Vaneyes

As of late, these bare bones covers have a considerable following at TC. So be it, recorded 1995.


----------



## millionrainbows

Copland: Prelude for Chamber Orchestra; London Sinfonietta, Oliver Knussen, rec. 1993 (Argo). Forget Grohg. I always get this disc out for the Prelude.


----------



## D Smith

For Itzhak Perlman's birthday today! Saint-Saens Violin Concerto No.3 / Barenboim/Orchestre de Paris. Korngold Violin Concerto Previn/Pittsburg. He's perfect for this material.


----------



## Musicophile

The Rasumovkys by the Takacs.


----------



## SONNET CLV

Many of you recognize me as a fan of new music, which I am. Well, this is "new music" to me, though it is not new music.









I quote here from the notes of John Sheppard at the MusicWeb: http://www.musicweb-international.com/classrev/2009/Dec09/Baguer_1cm0210.htm

Carles Baguer was born in Barcelona in 1768 and became well known in that city for his skills as an organist; indeed he followed his uncle as the cathedral organist when he was only 21 and had already been filling the post informally for nearly three years. About one hundred and fifty of his works survive, about half for organ and the rest including chamber music and an opera as well as twenty Symphonies. The works of Haydn were often played in Catalonia where there was an earlier tradition of writing Italian Overtures or Symphonies. It is the Symphonies of Haydn, especially those from his middle period, which are the most obvious comparison in terms of style with the present works although they are by no means lacking in individuality.

Read more: http://www.musicweb-international.com/classrev/2009/Dec09/Baguer_1cm0210.htm#ixzz3kPw8WxiG

*Carles BAGUER *(1768-1808)
Symphony No. 2 in C minor [14:45]
Concerto for two bassoons in F major [12:58]
Symphony No. 16 in G major [9:42]
Symphony No. 15 in E flat major [10:31]
Symphony in C major [11:05] -- attrib to Franz Joseph HAYDN (1732-1809)

Josep Borras; Charles Cristobal (bassoons)
Acadèmia 1750 (Orquestra Històrica del Festival de Torroella)
Farran James - directora

rec. Barcelona, 7-8 November 2008

COLUMNA MÚSICA 1CM0210 [58:39]

My comment on this music? As a long time fan of Haydn, I find this stuff delightful -- fresh, kind of raw and immediate -- great sounding "classical" music, and a refreshing break from another symphony by Mozart, Haydn, or one of Bach's sons.


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1996.

View attachment 74409


----------



## George O

Franz Schubert (1797-1828)

L'œuvre pour piano à quatre mains, vol. 1

Christian Ivaldi and Noël Lee, piano

3-LP box set on Arion (Italy), from 1977

The vinyl is now unsealed, after 38 years smothered in shrink wrap.


----------



## Morimur

Vaneyes said:


> As of late, these bare bones covers have a considerable following at TC. So be it, recorded 1995.


Peter Saville is the graphic designer.


----------



## omega

*Wagner*
_Die Walküre - Act I & II_
Goerg Solti & _allii_


----------



## johnnysc

Tchaikovsky Symphony 6 " Pathetique "

Oslo Philharmonic Orchestra
Mariss Jansons


----------



## Blancrocher

Peter Eötvös - Violin Concerto #2, "DoReMi" (Midori/Salonen)


----------



## jim prideaux

Beethoven-1st and 2nd Symphonies performed by Gardiner and the ORR.


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1992. Most everyone who hears Tozer's (1954 - 2009) *Rawsthorne* for the first time, exclaims, "Where have those been all my life?!"










:angel:


----------



## millionrainbows

Copland, Appalachian Spring (reduction); Nonet for Strings (1961); Two Pieces for String Quartet (1923-28). I love this reduced version of Appalachian Spring. It's very intimate. It is amazing that Copland, from the Bronx, had never even visited the Applachians, yet creates an unforgettable evocation.
The Nonet is more austere, intense. This proves that Copland is an impeccable craftsman, even if you don't remember this one.
The Two Pieces are good, not as troubled as the nonet. all in all a highly recommended set.

~


----------



## D Smith

For Pachelbel's birthday, same disc as Vaneyes posted earlier I believe. London Baroque plays various works. An outstanding ensemble and utterly delightful.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

Live from the Royal Albert Hall, London (podcast on BBC iPlayer again)
Presented by Petroc Trelawny

*Schoenberg: Theme and Variations, Op. 43b
Cowell: Piano Concerto
Mahler: Symphony No. 1 in D major*
Jeremy Denk (piano), San Francisco Symphony, Michael Tilson Thomas (conductor)

*Franz Schubert
4 Impromptus for piano (D.899, Op.90)*
Elisabeth Leonskaja.


----------



## millionrainbows

Jehan Titelouze was the "father of French organ music," and this 3-CD set proves that. Beautifully recorded and played. The tuning of the organ is strange and compelling, not typical ET. I sure do like this. Sure, it's old music, rather austere, but still very exotic and exciting.


----------



## Eramirez156

Listening to another *JVC XRCD* with Fritz and the boys in the band.

*Symphony no. 6 in B minor, Op.74 "Pathetique"*
*Pyotr Il'yich Tchaikovsky*









* Chicago Symphony Orchestra *
*Fritz Reiner*

Recorded 16 &17 April 1957


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1997.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

*Fauré
Dolly suite for piano four hand*
Katia Labèque, Marielle Labèque

*Nocturnes no.1 - 5
Barcarolles no. 1, 2 & 4 
Impromptus no.2 & 3*
Pascal Rogé
[Decca, 2015]










*Christian Wolff
Volume 6, Chamber Works*
Three Pieces - Rock About; Instrumental; Starving To Death On A Government Claim
For 5 Or 10 Players
Exercise 15
Exercise 16 - For 2 Instruments
Exercise 17 - For Solo Trombone
Exercise 18 - For 4 Instruments
For 5 Or 10 Players
Dark As A Dungeon
Schoenen Met Veters
The Barton Workshop [MODE, 2004]


----------



## johnnysc

Mozart Violin Concertos Nos. 2 & 4

Itzhak Perlman


----------



## Alfacharger

Weston said:


> But . . .but . . . why???


Red Shirt Star Trek Basil Poledouris says "Yes, the more Basil the better."


----------



## Balthazar

*Delius ~ Piano Concerto in C minor.* Clifford Curzon backed by John Pritchard and the BBC.

*Mendelssohn ~ Symphony No. 1, Op. 11.* Claudio Abbado leads London.

*Mozart ~ Clarinet Quintet, K 581.* Jack Brymer joins the Allegri String Quartet.


----------



## Alfacharger

I'm vacationing on Cape Cod this week. What better piece to listen to than Carter's first Symphony. He did toy with the idea of calling it "The Cape Cod Symphony".


----------



## bejart

Jan Vanhal (1739-1813): Symphony in G Minor, g1

Concerto Koln


----------



## hpowders

W.A. Mozart Complete Keyboard Concertos
Jos van Immerseel, fortepiano
Anima Eterna

Sparkling performances of these great works!
The performances of concertos 14 and 26 are the best I've ever heard.
The only "clinker" in the set for me is the performance of number 15, which needs a bit more sparkle.
One would think the very early keyboard concertos by Mozart would be dull. Not so! They are delightful!


----------



## ProudSquire

*Edmund Rubbra*

Symphony No.4 Op.52

Norman Del Mar
London Philharmonic Orchestra


----------



## haydnfan

Bohm, bleeding chunks Wagner.


----------



## Figleaf

Back to an old favourite- CD 1 of Marston's Early French Tenor Recordings.


----------



## Guest

MrTortoise said:


> This is too much, I have to get this as well. Just added to my amazon cart!


What have I wrought?


----------



## Grizzled Ghost

Vaneyes said:


> Recorded 1997.


I see lots of Rawsthorne zipping by, and it's making me pretty darn envious. 

I think we might need a Rawsthorne thread in the Composer Guestbook section. I adore Practical Cats and have been looking to hear more.


----------



## KenOC

Sculthorpe, Memento Mori. Treat it like an excursion boat trip past its subject, the grim brooding statues on Easter Island. The dies irae plays continually in the background. Next stop: Isle of the Dead!


----------



## ProudSquire

*Ravel*

Le tombeau de Couperin

Zlotán Kocsis, Júlia Hajnóczy
Hungarian National Philharmonic Orchestra

:tiphat:


----------



## opus55

Wagner: Das Rheingold, Scenes 4 and 5










Haydn: Organ Concerto in C Major, Hob.XVIII:1










Took a bicycle ride at night. You guys should definitely try listening outdoor at night if you haven't.


----------



## nightscape

*Mahler* - Symphony No. 7 (Bernstein/New York)


----------



## Pugg

​
*Schubert*: Rosamunde
*Weber* & Schumann Overtures

Munchinger / WP (1974)


----------



## Chipomarc

Attempting to listen to every Mozart symphony this evening
12 hours - 47 minutes - 18 seconds


----------



## Pugg

* Chopin* - Sonatas Nos. 2 & 3


----------



## Green pasture

Mozart: Don Giovanni, with the VPO and the Vienna State Opera Chorus conducted by Dimitri Mitropoulos at the Salzburg Festival on July 24, 1956, with Cesare Siepi (Don Giovanni), Elisabeth Grummer (Donna Anna), Lisa della Casa (Donna Elvira), Fernando Corena (Leporello), Leopold Simoneau (Don Ottavio), Rita Streich (Zerlina) and Walter Berry (Masetto). A great performance with a stellar cast and a much underrated conductor.


----------



## senza sordino

This morning: Vivaldi Lute and Mandolin Concertos
View attachment 74430

This afternoon: Stravinsky Apollo, Agon, Orpheus
View attachment 74431

This evening: Gubaidulina In Tempus Praesens 
View attachment 74432


----------



## Pugg

​*Mahler; Lieder*
_Thomas Hampson/ Bernstein _:tiphat:


----------



## Pugg

​*Verdi & Puccin*i arias 
_Antonietta Stella _


----------



## SeptimalTritone

Feldman- Piano, Violin, Viola, Cello 



Feldman- String Quartet and Orchestra 



eRikm- Austral https://erikm.bandcamp.com/track/austral


----------



## MrTortoise

Sergei Rachmaninoff

Piano Concerto No. 1 in F-sharp minor, Op. 1
Piano Concerto No. 4 in G minor, Op. 40
Rhapsody on a Theme of Paganini, Op. 43

The Philadelphia Orchestra
Eugene Ormandy, cond.
Leopold Stokowsky, cond. (Rhapsody)


----------



## Pugg

​
*Schubert*; Symphonies 3 & 8
_ Kleiber_


----------



## AClockworkOrange

*Beethoven: Symphony No. 4
*Stanislaw Skrowaczewski & the Saarbrucken Radio Symphony Orchestra









*Saint-Saens: Piano Concerto No.1*
Jean-Philippe Collard, Andre Previn & the London Symphony Orchestra


----------



## Pugg

​*Schubert*; Sonata for arpeggione and piano.
Schumann; five pieces et al.
_Rostropovich/ Britten_


----------



## Jeff W

*In which there is no theme*

Good morning TC from bright and sunny Albany! Going to be a scorcher today as summer winds down!









I started off my listening last night with the Symphony No. 8 by Dmitri Shostakovich. Rudolf Barshai conducts the WDR Sinfonieorchester. I have never heard this one before until last night. Not entirely sure what to make of it yet. Didn't hate or dislike it. Maybe another listen with a different orchestra is in order.









Bela Bartok's two Violin Concertos and the Viola Concerto in the completion by Tibor Serly. James Ehnes played both the solo violin and the viola while the BBC Philharmonic Orchestra was conducted by Gianandrea Noseda. I'm infinitely amazed at soloists who can pull off being good at more than one instrument. Liked the music here but maybe not enough for more than an occasional play.









This one I've beaten into the ground. James Ehnes playing the Korngold, Barber and Walton Violin Concertos. Bramwell Tovey conducts the Vancouver Symphony Orchestra. I've raved about this one before and no sense in repeating myself here.









More Shostakovich, this time the Piano Concertos and the Piano Quintet. The Quintet is new to me. Yefim Bronfman plays the piano and the Los Angeles Philharmonic was conducted by Esa-Pekka Salonen in the concertos. And in the Quintet, Mr. Bronfman is joined by the Julliard String Quartet. This cover looks like it references Fantasia 2000 but it came out almost a year before the movie... Either way, the playing is fantastic.


----------



## haydnfan

opus55 said:


> You guys should definitely try listening outdoor at night if you haven't.


lol what!? When I go on a walk I have to crank up the volume to defeat the cicadas and the air conditioners. I much prefer listening indoors. Also my ear muffs don't get sweaty when I listen inside.


----------



## bejart

Arcangelo Corelli (1653-1713): Trio Sonata in B Minor, Op.2, No.8

The Purcell Quartet: Catherine Mackintosh and Elizabeth Wallfisch, violins -- Richard Boothby, cello -- Robert Woolley, harpsichord


----------



## Pugg

Chipomarc said:


> Attempting to listen to every Mozart symphony this evening
> 12 hours - 47 minutes - 18 seconds
> 
> View attachment 74427


I am very curious if you fulfilled your attempt?


----------



## Morimur

*John Foulds - Dynamic Triptych (...) (Oramo, Donohoe)*


----------



## hpowders

Vincent Persichetti Twelve Piano Sonatas
Geoffrey Burleson, piano

If you want a beguiling Twentieth Century American musical "experience", look no further than these 12 masterly sonatas composed between 1939 and 1982 by the great Persichetti. Mostly "neoclassical" and easily accessible, except for the atonal eleventh sonata.

Mr. Burleson seems born to play this music. My best purchase from 2014. No doubt about it.


----------



## Pugg

THis Friday in Het Concertgebouw Amsterdam
​_Joseph Moog; Scarlatti_


----------



## Dr Johnson

Still in the mood for Delius:

Violin Concerto played by Albert Sammons:


----------



## Pugg

​*Schubert; Impromptus.*
_Murray Perahia _


----------



## Barbebleu

Salome, French Radio broadcast 1974. Salome-Rysanek, Jokanaan-Stewart, Herod-Vickers, Herodias-Hesse, conducted by Kempe. Wow!,


----------



## Vasks

_Live peformance of Bolcom in 1971 playing his 12 Etudes on an Advance Recordings LP_









He's the curly haired, impish smiled one on the left


----------



## Pugg

​*Verdi: I Masnadieri .*
_Caballé / Bergonzi/ Cappuccilli/ Raimondi.
Lamberto Gardelli in top form _


----------



## johnnysc

Mendelssohn Overtures

London Symphony Orchestra
Claudio Abbado


----------



## Chipomarc

Pugg said:


> I am very curious if you fulfilled your attempt?


Failed.

I must have been more sleepy than I thought, the last thing I can recall is hearing the Allegro Molto movement of the 14th.
Woke up this morning on the couch.


----------



## brotagonist

Turkish/Ottoman Classical Music this morning...








Ahenk (Harmony)
Works by various Turkish masters, performed by Derya Türkan (kemençe) and Murat Aydemir (tanbur)


----------



## pmsummer

VANTDRAUGHT 10
_Vol. 1 - Nos. 1-4_
*Kuba Kapsa*
Kuba Kapsa Ensemble

_Denovali_


----------



## millionrainbows

Copland: Connotations (1961-62);Juilliard Orchestra, Sixten Ehrling, cond. (New World). Definitely one of Copland's spikier works. I would not recognize it as Copland in a blind test. The craftsmanship is still evident, though, and the conducting/ensemble are top-notch.

~


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Mozart, Mass in C Minor K427*

I prefer Gardiner's recording, but Harnoncourt does interesting things that are keeping my attention.


----------



## Tristan

*Poulenc* - Les Biches, suite









I enjoy this music so much that it really makes me want to hear the entire ballet.


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1956/7, 1970 (*Delius*).

View attachment 74446


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

F. J. Haydn - Piano Trio in F-Sharp minor, Hob. 15/26 (Kungsbacka Piano Trio).









The first set of the Kungsbacka Piano Trio playing these excellent works just came in. Played on modern instruments and interpreted with smoothness and warmth.


----------



## Vaneyes

Pugg said:


> ​*Mahler; Lieder*
> _Thomas Hampson/ Bernstein _:tiphat:


Essential. :tiphat:


----------



## Vaneyes

Grizzled Ghost said:


> I see lots of Rawsthorne zipping by, and it's making me pretty darn envious.
> 
> *I think we might need a Rawsthorne thread in the Composer Guestbook section*. I adore Practical Cats and have been looking to hear more.


No "might" about it, Grizzled Ghost. Done! :tiphat:


----------



## millionrainbows

For SatSym, Sibelius 3. Nice, refreshing. Abravanel/Utah Symphony.

Last night, still under the influence of the waning full moon, I decided to get out Ursula Oppens' 2-CD of modern American piano. I went into it selectively, as time was limited, and chose *John Harbison's Piano Sonata No. 1.* A revelatory experience; I hear it for the first time this night, although I've had this disc for years. From the opening, I was reminded of Charles Ives' sonorities. Perhaps my newly-acquired understanding of Ives has helped in understanding this Harbison. Strange, yet oddly harmonically-based dissonances, chords which should make no sense, but somehow do. Careful spacing of clusters, which allows the chords to ring unencumbered, unlike Ives, who tended to get really dense. An improvement on the Ives approach? Maybe this is what Harbison is shooting for here, an ambitious quest indeed.This is more radical than anything else I have heard by him.


----------



## mmsbls

Long layover in the airport between flights. Not the best atmosphere for listening, but a lot better than anything the airport would play.

Stravinsky: Violin Concerto









Schoenberg: Piano Concerto









Reich:
Eight Lines
Piano Phase
Sextet


----------



## johnnysc

Aaron Copland

Buffalo Philharmonic Orchestra
JoAnn Falletta


----------



## Dr Johnson

Brigg Fair


----------



## Blancrocher

Beethoven: Piano Sonatas 1-10 (Gulda)


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Handel/Scarlatti, Suites* *Beethoven, Symphony No. 7*

No complaints, growsing, or snarky remarks for these, just warm and cordial accolades.


----------



## omega

*Wagner*
_Die Walküre - Act III_
Georg Solti & _allii_


----------



## jim prideaux

Shostakovich-5th Symphony performed by Mravinsky and the Leningrad P.O.
Miaskovsky-15th Symphony performed by Kondrashin and the USSR TV and Radio large Symphony Orch. Moscow

superb performances of both symphonies on one cd from 'Audiophile Classics', a bargain I came across on Amazonia-the interpretation of the Shostakovich has a clarity and a 'sinuous' quality about it that makes it really quite disconcerting!


----------



## AClockworkOrange

A number of Sonatas for Fortepiano with Violin & Cello accompaniment (a.k.a. Piano Trios) by Carl Philipp Emanuel Bach - performed superbly on period instruments by the Trio 1790.

I absolutely adore these wonderful Chamber Works, beautifully recorded and performed as they are. The difference period instruments make - particularly with the Fortepiano is remarkable, a point I have highlighted previously when referencing Haydn's Piano Trios by this ensemble. The Fortepiano shines so brightly here as it does in Mozart, Haydn and Beethoven in a way a modern piano (beautiful though it is) cannot. It is refreshing.

What surprises me is not the HIP has won me over in some works (though never Beethoven's Ninth which really benefits from a larger orchestra... And Furtwängler ) , it is the fact that it has been HIP within a chamber & solo setting as opposed to an orchestral setting which has opened me up to enjoying both worlds and appreciating both modern and more HIP approaches.

These performances are as remarkable as the pieces themselves. CPE Bach remains my preferred Composer of the family.

After this disc I am undecided on my listening beyond the fact that it will be within a Chamber setting.


----------



## Vaneyes

*My Top 28 Enjoyables *is about to begin.

Q. Why 28, Vaneyes? A. Well, after a draft or two, 28 wouldn't/couldn't go away.

No special order, rather a chronological and alphabetical mixture. 3 at a time, except for the final entry. :tiphat:

Drumroll...










Vivaldi: Motets Ciofi/Biondi/Europa Galante (Virgin rec.2003)

Rameau: The Keyboard Works Meyer, piano (Warner rec.1953)

JS Bach: Keyboard Concerti for 2 & 3 Pianos Casadesus et al.(Sony rec. 1962 - '67)


----------



## tortkis

J. S. Bach: Well - Tempered Clavier, Book 1 by Kimiko Ishizaka









The Open Well-Tempered Clavier
download (name your price): http://music.kimiko-piano.com/album/bach-well-tempered-clavier-book-1
CD: http://www.amazon.com/J-S-Bach-Well-Tempered-Clavier-Book/dp/B00T3IQ874

Wonderful playing. Also, Master Tracks can be downloaded, though I have no idea what to do with it.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Schubert, Symphony No. 8 *


----------



## Guest

Simon Steen-Andersen
Double Up
for sampler and small orchestra.

Radio Kamer Filharmonie, Hilversum
Peter Eotvos, conductor.

Donaueschinger Musiktage 2010


----------



## Mahlerian

de Lassus: Motets and Chansons
Hilliard Ensemble


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Three great Mahler cycles and three great performances. Baker and Barbirolli always had a great rapport, and one feels they sense the music as one, as if Barbirolli actually breathes with her.

My personal favourite on the disc is their wonderful version of _Ich bin der Welt abhanden gekommen_, Baker's singing so poised, so withdrawn, so beautifully inflected, but truth to tell every song on this disc is of the same quality.


----------



## Eramirez156

*Symphony No.2, Op.27 *
*Serge Rachmaninoff *









*Kirov Orchestra, St. Petersburg *
*Valery Gergiev*


----------



## elgar's ghost

Hindemith - works for piano pt. 1.

Transcription of Dance of the Wooden Dolls from "Tuttifäntchen" (c. 1922), Suite for piano - "1922" op.26 (1922), Tanzstücke, Op.19 (1920), Klaviermusik 1. Teil - Übung in drei Stücken Op.37:1 (1925), Sinfonie "Mathis der Maler" - transcription for piano duet (1934), "Ragtime" - transcription for piano duet (1921), Sonata for piano duet (1938), Sonata for two pianos (1942) and "Drei wunderschöne Mädchen im Schwarzwald" - 8 Waltzes for piano duet op.6 (1916):


----------



## Triplets

Simone Young/Hamburg PO Bruckner 9 SACD. Ms. Young ain't no shrinking violet.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

*Christian Wolff* - chamber music
Violist Pieces
Kegama
Peace March 1 ("stop Using Uranium")
Peace March 2
Emma
Digger Song
From Leaning Forward
*The Barton Ensemble [MODE, 2004]*

It's difficult for me to resist the work of a composer who can title a piece 'Peace March I "stop using Uranium" '!


----------



## Vaneyes

Continuing with *My Top 28 Enjoyables*.

*JS Bach*: Goldberg Variations GG (Salzburg, Sony rec.1959)
*Mondonville*: Grands Motets Les Arts Florissants/Christie (Erato rec.1996)
*Haydn*: Piano Concerto 11;* LvB*: Piano Concerto 2 Argerich/London Sinfonietta (EMI rec.1983)















View attachment 74462


----------



## D Smith

Miaskovsky: Symphony No. 25 Svetlanov/State Symphony Orchestra of Russia. A really wonderful contemplative and ultimately inspiring work. I love that it starts with a mood-setting Adagio, progresses to an impetuous conclusion but then has a brief coda at the end of wistful longing echoing the start. Svetlanov and company do a fine job. Recommended.


----------



## pmsummer

MESSE POUR DOUBLE CHŒUR A CAPPELLA
SONGS OF ARIEL
*Frank Martin*
CINQ RECHANTS
O SACRUM CONVIVIUM
*Olivier Messiaen*
RIAS-Kammerchor
Daniel Reuss - director

_Harmonia Mundi- ROC Berlin_


----------



## Manxfeeder

Heinichen concertos.


----------



## George O

*I'll see your Martin and raise you a Martinu*










Frank Martin (1890-1974): Piano Quintet

Bohuslav Martinu (1890-1959): Piano Quintet No. 1

Zurich Piano Quintet

on Spectrum (Harriman, New York), from 1983


----------



## bejart

Bartolomeo Compagnoli (1751-1827): Flute Concerto in D Major, Op.3, No.2

Giancarlo Andretta conducting the Orchestra di Padova e del Venuto -- Mario Folena, flute


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Mahler, Das Lied*


----------



## opus55

haydnfan said:


> lol what!? When I go on a walk I have to crank up the volume to defeat the cicadas and the air conditioners. I much prefer listening indoors. Also my ear muffs don't get sweaty when I listen inside.


Hmm. I guess there can be too many distractions depending on surroundings. I listen with earbuds and it provides very good isolation. I agree ear muffs not ideal in warm weather.

Now listening to Szymanowski symphonies 2 and 3.










Waiting for the nightfall to go riding bicycle again


----------



## pmsummer

CARL ORFF: ANTE - POST
*Jacob Gallius, Orlande de Lassus, Anonymous, Claudio Monteverdi, Heinrich Schutz, Carl Orff, Hermann Regner, Trond Kverno, Arvo Pärt, Wilhelm Keller*
Neideraltaicher Scholaren
Konrad Ruhland - director

_Winter & Winter - Basic Edition_


----------



## Vaneyes

Continuing with *My Top 28 Enjoyables*.

*Mozart*: Piano Concerti 21 & 26 Casadesus/Cleveland/Szell (Sony rec.1961/2)
*Mozart*: The Marriage of Figaro (Highlights) Deutsche Opera Berlin/Bohm et al (DG rec.1967)
*LvB*: Eroica BPO/HvK (DG rec.1963)








View attachment 74466


----------



## Vronsky

*Andrzej Panufnik · Witold Lutosławski · Paweł Szymański -- Piano Concertos*









Andrzej Panufnik *·* Witold Lutosławski *·* Paweł Szymański -- Piano Concertos
Ewa Pobłocka (Piano)


----------



## Balthazar

Jeff W said:


> Bela Bartok's two Violin Concertos and the Viola Concerto in the completion by Tibor Serly. James Ehnes played both the solo violin and the viola while the BBC Philharmonic Orchestra was conducted by Gianandrea Noseda. *I'm infinitely amazed at soloists who can pull off being good at more than one instrument.* Liked the music here but maybe not enough for more than an occasional play.


Ehnes is no slouch at the keyboard either. He joins Andrew Russo in John Adams's Hallelujah Junction for Two Pianos on this release:


----------



## Balthazar

*Messiaen ~ Préludes.* Pierre-Laurent Aimard at the piano.

*Mendelssohn ~ Lobgesang, "Hymn of Praise," Op. 52 (a.k.a. Symphony No. 2).* Abbado leads London. I particularly enjoyed this work this evening.

*Mozart ~ Clarinet Concerto, K 622.* Ernst Ottensamer solos backed by Johannes Wildner and the Vienna Mozart Academy.


----------



## Vaneyes

2015 Prom 61 - *Bartok* PC2 w. Yuja/SFS/MTT.

Begins at 15:50.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/events/eh6j5v#b0680mq2


----------



## ProudSquire

*Debussy*

Trois Nocturnes








*Sibelius *

Symphony No.4 in A minor


----------



## bejart

Mendelssohn: String Quartet in A Minor, Op.13

Melos Quartet: Wilhelm Melcher and Gerhard Voss, violins -- Hermann Voss, viola -- Peter Buck, cello


----------



## Becca

A couple of months ago I posted an item here about listening to Bizet's _L'Arlesienne_ suites. In that post I commented that I had always thought that the combination of the two suites (one done by Bizet, the second posthumously by Ernest Guiraud), while superb music, do not make a lot of sense when played together. I had always thought that a better combination of the suites and incidental music could be prepared which made more musical and theatrical sense ... so I did! In doing so, I took the best of the suites and replaced some parts with the music from the full score while leaving out the filler bits, then arranged them in (mostly) dramatic order and I like how it came out. Now understand, I am not pretending to have done anything other than a CD cut/paste job, but I think that it works. If anyone cares and would like to hear, send me a PM. Thanks to Yan Pascal Tortelier, Michel Plasson and the Orfeon Donastierra for their unwitting assistance 

P.S. After much thought, I also did the same slight-of-hand as Guiraud in that I included the piece from _La Jolie Fille de Perth_.


----------



## brotagonist

I had a great jog at a nearby lake (not the gorgeous Stausee-reservoir-situated in the foothills south of here, but a natural lake with a popular resort town equally distant to the north) and am now getting a late supper ready, while hearing:










Dvořák Symphony 6, Scherzo capriccioso, American Suite
Davis/Philharmonia, Tison Thomas/Berlin RSO

These works fit together beautifully (did he revisit the theme from Sym. 6 in the American?). Nice!


----------



## brotagonist

Becca said:


> A couple of months ago I posted an item here about listening to Bizet's _L'Arlesienne_ suites. In that post I commented that I had always thought that the combination of the two suites (one done by Bizet, the second posthumously by Ernest Guiraud), while superb music, do not make a lot of sense when played together. I had always thought that a better combination of the suites and incidental music could be prepared which made more musical and theatrical sense ... so I did! In doing so, I took the best of the suites and replaced some parts with the music from the full score while leaving out the filler bits, then arranged them in (mostly) dramatic order and I like how it came out. Now understand, I am not pretending to have done anything other than a CD cut/paste job, but I think that it works. If anyone cares and would like to hear, send me a PM. Thanks to Yan Pascal Tortelier, Michel Plasson and the Orfeon Donastierra for their unwitting assistance
> 
> P.S. After much thought, I also did the same slight-of-hand as Guiraud in that I included the piece from _La Jolie Fille de Perth_.


If something good comes out of the murk, pretend away  Isn't that how a lot of suites come to be realized from the larger work from which the music was drawn?


----------



## opus55

Bizet: Symphony in C
_ASMF|Marriner_









Prokofiev: Violin Concerto No. 2 in G minor, Op.63
_Heifetz|BSO|Munch_









Bizet's Symphony in C.. still forgettable. It goes back to the shelf until next time (another five years?)


----------



## Pugg

​
*BRAHMS* ;Symphony 4 
Kleiber


----------



## Pugg

​Beethoven; piano concertos 3&5
Serkin/ Ozawa


----------



## brotagonist

brotagonist said:


> If something good comes out of the murk, pretend away  Isn't that how a lot of suites come to be realized from the larger work from which the music was drawn?


Which reminds me of more useless murk, at least in the ears of Christopher Palmer. I had forgotten that I wanted to hear this 

Prokofiev Ivan the Terrible, Concert Scenario by Christopher Palmer
[leaving autoplay on will play all nine segments]
Järvi/Philharmonia


----------



## Chipomarc

Been listening to the second movement, Allegretto, from Beethoven's Seventh Symphony more than a few times this evening


----------



## KenOC

Chipomarc said:


> Been listening to the second movement, Allegretto, from Beethoven's Seventh Symphony more than a few times this evening


Encored at its first performance. A hit right out of the gate, and deservedly so.


----------



## Becca

More Bizet...

It is years since I last played the Callas/Gedda/Pretre _Carmen_ so it's time to rectify that. While I have the original vinyl packaging of this (the one with the 3 booklets), I am pleasantly surprised at how good it sounds in the latest remastering. My most recent experience of _Carmen_ is the Met DVD with Elina Garanca and Roberto Alagna, which I thoroughly enjoyed, but I suspect part of that was the impact that Garanca made in the production and will be the version that I go to if I want to watch it, but if I want to really listen, then it will be this.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Becca said:


> More Bizet...
> 
> It is years since I last played the Callas/Gedda/Pretre _Carmen_ so it's time to rectify that. While I have the original vinyl packaging of this (the one with the 3 booklets), I am pleasantly surprised at how good it sounds in the latest remastering. My most recent experience of _Carmen_ is the Met DVD with Elina Garanca and Roberto Alagna, which I thoroughly enjoyed, but I suspect part of that was the impact that Garanca made in the production and will be the version that I go to if I want to watch it, but if I want to really listen, then it will be this.
> 
> View attachment 74476


Stunning.
_
Chanter et d'agir qui est au-delà de génie: Callas._


----------



## Pugg

​
*Under the stars 
Renée & Bryn*:tiphat:


----------



## Josh

With a lot of pomp and more than its share of circumstance, this recording of Gounod's St. Cecilia Mass is a feast for both the ears and the soul.










Barbara Hendricks (soprano); Laurence Dale (tenor); Jean-Philippe Lafont (bass); Chorus of Radio France; New Philharmonia Orchestra; Georges Prêtre (conductor); EMI Classics: 7470942


----------



## Pugg

​*Souvenir of a Golden Era.*
_Marilyn Horne_


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Janacek's gorgeous nature opera, in this classic Mackerras recording.


----------



## MrTortoise

Olivier Messiaen

Visions de l'Amen

Maria Parshina & Yuri Didenko, piano


----------



## Blancrocher

Beethoven: Piano Sonatas 11-22 (Gulda)


----------



## Barbebleu

Parsifal, Bayreuth 1952


----------



## bejart

Georg Phiipp Telemann (1681-1767): Violin Concerto No.4 in E Major

Iona Brown on violin with the Academy of St.Martin-in-the-Fields


----------



## Pugg

[​
*SCRIABIN* Poème-nocturne, op.61 / 2 Danses, op.73 /
Vers la flamme, op.72 / Fantaisie, op.28


----------



## elgar's ghost

Hindemith - piano works pt. II.

Sonatas 1, 2 & 3 (all 1936), Kleine Klaviermusik - Leichte Fünftonstücke op. 45:4 (1928) and "Ludus Tonalis" (1942). "Ludus Tonalis" is interesting as it puts a different spin on the usual prelude and fugue structure - I'll leave it to Wiki to provide a brief description of the work:

_'The piece, which comprises all 12 major and/or minor keys (C G F A E E♭ A♭ D B♭ D♭ B F♯), starts with a three-part Praeludium in C resembling Johann Sebastian Bach's toccatas, and ends with a Postludium which is an exact retrograde inversion of the Praeludium. In between, there are twelve three-part fugues separated by eleven interludes, beginning in the tonality of the previous fugue and ending in the tonality of the next fugue (or in a different tonality very close to that).' _


----------



## Pugg

​*Mozart & Strauss; Aria's*
American Queen of Opera:
_Beverly Sills _


----------



## pmsummer

RESURRECTION PART 1
_Composed Music Works, 2000 - 1600_
*Anonymous, Johann Sebastian Bach, Heinrich Ignaz Franz von Biber, Arvo Pärt, Erik Satie, Richard Wagner, Mauricio Kagel, Franz Schubert*
Affetti Musicali - Concordu de Orosei - Palo Beschi, violoncelle baroque - Teodoro Anzellotti, accordéon - La Gaia Scienza - Luk Vaes, piano - Niederaltaicher Scholaren - Konrad Ruhland, direction - The Uri Caine Ensemble - Bell'Arte Salzburg - Paul Plunkett, trompette baroque

_Winter & Winter _


----------



## Morimur




----------



## Badinerie

I forgot how beautiful this Lp is...Sutherland and Schwartzkopf together unbeatable..( Almost!) Followed up with the Klemp. Exellent LVB Symphony No 3
Both are Columbia 33sx's couldt find a decent Don G photo though


----------



## Pugg

​
*Brahms* Symphonies 1&3

London Symphony Orchestra, Antal Doráti


----------



## Heliogabo

*Georg Friedrich Händel*
_Suites Nos. 2, 8, 4, 5_
Lisa Smirnova, piano

Great performance of this great suites


----------



## Eramirez156

Watching on the *Berlin Philharmoniker* digital concert hall.

*Symphony No. 4*
_*Dmitri Shostakovich
Sir Simon Rattle*_
*Berlin Philharmoniker*
Recorded 28 August 2015


----------



## Vasks

_A barrel of Bartok_

*Bartok - Hungarian Sketches (Reiner/RCA)
Bartok - Sonata for Two Pianos and Percussion (Farberman/Cambridge)
Bartok - Miraculous Mandarin Suite (Martinon/RCA)*


----------



## Orfeo

*Anton Bruckner*
Symphony no. VIII in C minor.
-The Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra/Gunther Wand.

*Franz Schmidt*
Symphony no. IV in C major.
-The Vienna Philharmonic Orchestra/Zubin Mehta.

*Josef Suk*
Symphony in C minor "Asrael."
-The Russian Federation Academic Symphony Orchestra/Yevgeny Svetlanov.

*Erno Dohnanyi*
Symphony no. I in D minor.
-The London Philharmonic Orchestra/Leon Botstein.

*Nikolay Myaskovsky*
Symphony no. XVI in F major.
-The Russian Federation Academic Symphony Orchestra/Yevgeny Svetlanov.


----------



## Vaneyes

Continuing with *My Top 28 Enjoyables*.

*LvB*: Symphony 9 CSO/Solti et al (Decca rec.1972)
*LvB*: Piano Trios "Ghost" & "Archduke" Istomin/Stern/Rose (Sony rec.1965 - '69)
*Schubert*: "Trout" Schiff/Posch/Hagen Qt. members (Decca rec.1983)

View attachment 74495


----------



## Vaneyes

Heliogabo said:


>


Poor ticket sales?


----------



## Pugg

*Verdi; Rigoletto.*
_Cappuccilli/ Cotrubas/ Domingo et a_l.
Maestro Guilini conducting very stylise:tiphat:


----------



## pmsummer

CONCERTO FOR ORCHESTRA, CHAINSAW & COW
_The Computer Music of_
*Jeffrey Stolet* - composer, performer

_Newport Classics_


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Love the invention in Lambert's _Rio Grande_.

Great couplings too with Richard Rodney Bennett in the Piano Concerto and Previn and the LSO in Walton's Second Symphony.


----------



## brotagonist

Wrapping up this album this morning (I heard disc one a few weeks ago):








Giuliani Guitar Concerto 3; Grande Ouverture, La Melanconia, Variations x3
Romero, Marriner/St. Martin

The guitar comes out beautifully in these works. Sumptuous


----------



## Eramirez156

*Humphrey Searle*
*Symphony No. 2*









*Joseph Krips*
*London Philharmonic Orchestra *








*Symphony No. 1*

*Sir Adrain Boult*
*London Philharmonic Orchestra*


----------



## elgar's ghost

Hindemith - two short operas a.o.

When Lilacs Last in the Dooryard Bloom'd: A Requiem for those we love (1946), Das Nusch-Nuschi - opera based on a musical play for marionettes op.20 (1920), Sancta Susanna - opera op. 21 (1921), Drei Gesänge für Sopran und großes Orchester op.9 (1917), Suite from the Christmas fantasy "Tuttifäntchen" (1925) and Dance Suite from Das Nusch-Nuschi (1920).

Brief notes about the vocal works:

The Requiem was written to commemorate President Roosevelt after his death in 1945. The text set is the actual elegy which Walt Whitman wrote after the assassination of President Lincoln 80 years before. Some of the same text was also used by Karl Amadeus Hartmann for his Symphony no.1.

Das Nusch-Nuschi is an entertaining in both a farcical and a grotesque way - originally a puppet play set in the Burmese royal palace concerning an oversexed courtier who can't stop fooling about with the royal ladies and a drunken general who is earmarked to be punished in his place.

Sancta Susanna is a short Expressionist work about a repressed nun who succumbs to her hitherto latent earthly desires and strips off before a crucifix before feverishly tearing the loincloth from the Jesus figure itself - now transfigured, she asks to be walled up but not before being scared witless by a large spider that runs across the altar and lands on her head (beautifully depicted by Hindemith by means of a scuttling clarinet motif).

The three orchestral songs were written a couple of years before Hindemith found his true voice - entertaining enough but a little on the overwrought side in a Wagner-on-steroids sort of way.


----------



## Dr Johnson

GregMitchell said:


> Love the invention in Lambert's _Rio Grande_.
> 
> Great couplings too with Richard Rodney Bennett in the Piano Concerto and Previn and the LSO in Walton's Second Symphony.


And you get Elegiac Blues. Splendid!


----------



## omega

*Wagner*
_Siegfried - Act I_
Georg Solti & _allii_


----------



## Blancrocher

Beethoven: Piano Sonatas 23-32 (Gulda)


----------



## Manxfeeder

*A&D Scarlatti, Concerti and Sinfonies*


----------



## jim prideaux

D Smith said:


> Miaskovsky: Symphony No. 25 Svetlanov/State Symphony Orchestra of Russia. A really wonderful contemplative and ultimately inspiring work. I love that it starts with a mood-setting Adagio, progresses to an impetuous conclusion but then has a brief coda at the end of wistful longing echoing the start. Svetlanov and company do a fine job. Recommended.


need little excuse really but with this post you have inspired me to listen to the following;-

Miaskovsky 24th/25th Symphonies performed by Yablonsky and the Moscow P.O.(Naxos)

Miaskovsky 23rd/24th Symphonies performed by Svetlanov and the Russian Federation Academic S.O.

thanks!


----------



## The Member Who Forgot

Schubert - Symphony no: 9 in F.L.A.C.


----------



## jim prideaux

Vaneyes said:


> Recorded 1992. Most everyone who hears Tozer's (1954 - 2009) *Rawsthorne* for the first time, exclaims, "Where have those been all my life?!"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :angel:


another thanks-without listening to any excerpts have ordered this recording based on your enthusiasm-looking forward to it turning up!


----------



## AClockworkOrange

Claude Debussy's Nocturnes performed by Pierre Boulez & the Cleveland Orchestra from CD1 of DG's Debussy edition.

:angel:


----------



## Tsaraslondon

The first items on this CD are from a televised concert in 1962. Callas sings a grandly eloquent _Tu che le vanita_ from *Don Carlo*, and follows with the _Habanera_ and _Seguedille_ from *Carmen* in which she is both sexy and playful.

Then from 1964 we have the justly famous Act II from the Zeffirelli *Tosca*, with both Callas and Gobbi electrifying in the roles of Tosca and Scarpia. The only cause for regret is that nobody had the foresight to record the whole opera!


----------



## Eramirez156

*Complete Webern*
*Anton Webern*









*CD 1*

*Pierre Boulez*
* Berliner Philharmoniker*


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Rawsthorne, Piano Concerto*

I'm not a fan of concertos, but this one is holding my attention.


----------



## senza sordino

Bach violin concerti Am and E
View attachment 74510

Dvorak Violin Concerto, Romance in Fm, Mazurek in Em, Humoresque in Gb
View attachment 74511

LvB String Quartets #7-10
View attachment 74513


----------



## Mahlerian

Lassus: Penitential Psalms 1-3
Hilliard Ensemble, Kees Boeke Ensemble


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1993, 1996.


----------



## Vaneyes

jim prideaux said:


> another thanks-without listening to any excerpts have ordered this recording {Tozer's Rawsthorne PCs}based on your enthusiasm-looking forward to it turning up!


Oh, oh..."Under pressure, under pressure, pressure." 

Some praise for Bamert, also, whom I was fortunate to see conducting Tchaikovsky 6, 20 plus years ago. An excellent discography, including considerable off-the-beaten-paths. :tiphat:


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Rawthstorne, Practical Cats*

So far, I prefer this setting to the one by that guy with the cello-playing brother.


----------



## Vaneyes

Continuing with *My Top 28 Enjoyables*. 15 have gone by so far. This series'll be over in no time. 28 recs. for this listening crowd is nothing. Like a small movie popcorn.

*Mussorgsky (Ravel), Stravinsky*: "Pictures" & "Rite" BPO/Karajan (DG rec.1965/6) What a double feature, this is! Kemo-sabe's all over 'em.
*Bruckner*: Symphony 9 Dresden/Jochum (EMI rec.1978) Jochum's DG's good, too. Just a touch more kick-*** in this one. You better be fastened in on the downbeat.
*Mahler*: Symphony 3 NYPO/LB et al (Sony rec.1961) Does this "Lenny" stand up 54 years later, or what! I'll digress. You wanna *Mahler* 1-2-3? Muti, Scherchen, Lenny, and you'll need new underwear. Say no more!

View attachment 74516


----------



## George O

Ernest Chausson (1855-1899): Quartet in A Major, op 30

André Previn, with members of the Roth Quartet:
Feri Roth, violin
Laurent Halleux, viola
Cesare Pascarella, cello

on The Society for Forgotten Music (Los Angeles), from 1958


----------



## Alfacharger

elgars ghost said:


> Hindemith - two short operas a.o.
> 
> When Lilacs Last in the Dooryard Bloom'd: A Requiem for those we love (1946), Das Nusch-Nuschi - opera based on a musical play for marionettes op.20 (1920), Sancta Susanna - opera op. 21 (1921), Drei Gesänge für Sopran und großes Orchester op.9 (1917), Suite from the Christmas fantasy "Tuttifäntchen" (1925) and Dance Suite from Das Nusch-Nuschi (1920).
> 
> Brief notes about the vocal works:
> 
> *The Requiem was written to commemorate President Roosevelt after his death in 1945. The text set is the actual elegy which Walt Whitman wrote after the assassination of President Lincoln 80 years before. Some of the same text was also used by Karl Amadeus Hartmann for his Symphony no.1.*
> 
> Das Nusch-Nuschi is an entertaining in both a farcical and a grotesque way - originally a puppet play set in the Burmese royal palace concerning an oversexed courtier who can't stop fooling about with the royal ladies and a drunken general who is earmarked to be punished in his place.
> 
> Sancta Susanna is a short Expressionist work about a repressed nun who succumbs to her hitherto latent earthly desires and strips off before a crucifix before feverishly tearing the loincloth from the Jesus figure itself - now transfigured, she asks to be walled up but not before being scared witless by a large spider that runs across the altar and lands on her head (beautifully depicted by Hindemith by means of a scuttling clarinet motif).
> 
> The three orchestral songs were written a couple of years before Hindemith found his true voice - entertaining enough but a little on the overwrought side in a Wagner-on-steroids sort of way.


Roger Sessions also used the Whitman text for his cantata commemorating Martin Luther King's death.


----------



## Alfacharger

Also I've had a bit of a Hindemith day.


----------



## millionrainbows

Shostakovich, Piano Quintet in G min, Piano Trio No. 2, String Quartet No. 1; St. Petersburg String Quartet (hyperion). I like it, I like it. Good recording, nice performance, good graphics on the cover. Gotta get the rest of this series, I'm a compulsive completist. Not that I love Shostakovich that much; I just like things in sets, and good graphics. (not really) :lol:

~


----------



## starthrower

I was watching a 39 year old episode of the Mike Douglas Show with his guest Frank Zappa. Frank was asked what he liked to listen to, to relax. His answer was Carter and Webern string quartets.










Recorded in 1970, and the sound is brilliant!


----------



## bejart

Carl Stamitz (1745-1801): Octet No.2 in B Major

Consortium Classicum


----------



## nightscape

*Shostakovich* - Symphony No. 7, 'Leningrad' (Petrenko/Royal Liverpool)


----------



## D Smith

Using Nereffid's poll as inspiration:

Albeniz: Iberia/Alicia de Larrocha. She always amazes me.










Beethoven: Symphony 6; Monteux /Vienna. My all-time favourite performance.










Chopin: Sonata No. 3, Hamelin. A pianist I greatly enjoy.


----------



## bejart

Luigi Boccherini (1743-1805): String Quartet in G Minor, Op.33, No.5

Saxonian String Soloists of the Dresden State Orchestra: Roland Straumer and Michael Eckholt, violins -- Joachim Zindler, viola -- Andreas Priebst, cello


----------



## Faustian

Dmitri Shostakovich
Symphony No. 5
Bernard Haitink, Concertgebouw Orchestra










The sounds of the beautiful, anguished third movement are washing over me as I type this.


----------



## Vaneyes

Continuing with *My 28 Enjoyables*.
*
Bernstein*: Candide Overture NYPO/LB (Sony rec.1960)
*Britten*: "Frank Bridge Variations" New Stockholm CO/Csaba (BIS rec.1988)
*Elgar*: Enigma Variations Halle/Barbirolli (EMI rec.1956)















View attachment 74518


----------



## Vaneyes

Faustian said:


> Dmitri Shostakovich
> Symphony No. 5
> Bernard Haitink, Concertgebouw Orchestra
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The sounds of the beautiful, anguished third movement are washing over me as I type this.


Essential. :tiphat:


----------



## Balthazar

*Stanford ~ Concert Variations in C minor, Op. 71.* A theme and variations based on the English song, "Down Among the Dead Men." Finghin Collins at the piano accompanied by Kenneth Montgomery and the RT NSO.

*Messiaen ~ Sept Haïkaï.* Yvonne Loriod (a.k.a. Mme Messiaen) at the piano backed by Pierre Boulez and the Ensemble Intercontemporain in this live recording of the composer's 80th birthday concert in 1988.

*Mozart ~ Flute Concerto No. 1, K313; Andante for Flute, K315.* Susan Palma solos backed by the Orpheus Chamber Orchestra. Truly joyous music!


----------



## MrTortoise

Ludwig van Beethoven

Piano Sonata No. 29 in B-flat, Op. 106 "Hammerklavier"

Annie Fischer, piano


----------



## Pugg

*Ravel*: Gaspard de la nuit - 3 poemes pour piano
*Ravel*: Le Tombeau de Couperin


----------



## MrTortoise

Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart

Symphony No. 38 in D, K. 514 "Prague"

Berlin Philharmonic
Karl Bohm, cond.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

George O said:


> Ernest Chausson (1855-1899): Quartet in A Major, op 30
> 
> André Previn, with members of the Roth Quartet:
> Feri Roth, violin
> Laurent Halleux, viola
> Cesare Pascarella, cello
> 
> on The Society for Forgotten Music (Los Angeles), from 1958


Such an eye for color. . . but no Emma. 

Ha. Ha. Ha. Ha.

Thumbs-up on the Chausson all the same.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Andrew Litton's Bergen Philharmonic Orchestra_ Firebird_ on BIS is the most gorgeous-sounding _Firebird_ I have ever heard in my life due to the extreme audiophile nature of the recording quality. The Colin Davis/Concertgebouw is still my performance standard for passion, elegance, exoticism, and performance- but the Litton has to be heard to be believed.

The engineering is absolutely EX-QUISITE on this cd. I played it on a loop several times in a row- and I know this score inside-out.



















This _Scythian Suite_ is- believe it or not- my favorite all-round _Scythian Suite_ of all time. I have the Abbado, the Dorati, the Rattle, and the Bernstein- but this one takes the _Best In Show_ laurels for me.

Witold Rowicki and the Berlin Staatskapele? Are you kidding me? Who would have thought?

The recording quality is pristine clarity. The night time music is so primitively atmospheric that it was like hearing the score for the first time for me. The "Enemy God and the Dance of the Evil Spirits" is not rushed, but powerfully punching- and paced like the Dorati. I actually like Dorati better for his aggressive phrasings in this cut- but the sound on the Rowicki just allows me to hear the score in a more colorful light. The rest of the score goes to Rowicki though for the atmospheric primitive exoticism that just exudes from his touch.


----------



## nightscape

Listening to a lot of Shostakovich today...also I'm on vacation, so tons of music the last few days.

Symphony No. 4 (Jarvi/Scottish National)










Symphony No. 1 (Ormandy/Philadelphia)










*Dvorak* - Cello Concerto in B minor (Queyras/Belohavek/Prague)










*Vaughan Williams* - Fantasia on a Theme by Thomas Tallis (Ormandy/Philadelphia)










*Rachmaninoff* - Rhapsody on a Theme of Paganini (Trifonov/Nezet-Seguin/Philadelphia)


----------



## Pugg

​*Renée Fleming: Hommage.*
_Such a real grace 
_:tiphat:


----------



## Pugg

nightscape said:


> *Rachmaninoff* - Rhapsody on a Theme of Paganini (Trifonov/Nezet-Seguin/Philadelphia)


One of the great pianist for the future :tiphat:


----------



## Chipomarc

About to listen to some Schubert
Another FLAC rip from a previously owned $1.99 CD

View attachment 74520


----------



## Tedski

Mendelssohn:
Piano Concertos 1 & 2
Capriccio Brilliant in B Minor Op 22
Capriccio Brilliant in E Flat Major Op 29
Benjamin Frith, piano
Robert Stankovsky/Slovak State PO

A totally enjoyable disc, with passionate and energetic playing by Frith, and great recorded piano sound from Naxos.


----------



## mmsbls

Sessions: Piano Concerto









Sessions: String Quartet No. 2









Sometimes I feel as though there's simply too much music. Of course that's a good thing, but it can be overwhelming at times. Sessions is an example of a composer who has written pieces that I enjoy, yet I have explored relatively few of his works. And there are so many such composers.


----------



## Pugg

​*Schumann*: Im wunderschönen Monat Mai; Aus meinen Tränen sprießen; Mondnacht; Schöne Fremde; Auf einer Burg; Zwielicht; Im Walde; Ich wandelte unter den Bäumen; Mit Myrthen und Rosen; Kommen und Scheiden; Muttertraum; Anfangs wollt ich fast verzagen; Sängers Trost; Der Einsiedler; Einsamkeit; Wanderlied; An den Mond; Nachtlied; Schneeglöckchen; Die Loreley; Widmung; Was will die einsame Träne; Zum Schluss

*Peter Schreier.*


----------



## Vronsky

*Hector Berlioz -- Symphonie Fantastique (Complete Orchestral Works; CD1)*









Hector Berlioz, Sir Colin Davis (Conductor) -- Symphonie Fantastique (Complete Orchestral Works; CD1)


----------



## Guest

Coates
Cantata da Requiem

Talisker Players
Teri Dunn, soprano.


----------



## Pugg

*Rossini; L'Italiana in Algeri*
_Berganza/ Alva/ Corena / panerai.
Silvio Varviso conducting._


----------



## Tedski

Sibelius:
Symphonies 5 and 6
Colin Davis/Boston SO


----------



## Tsaraslondon

This Verdi recital was one of the discs that marked the re-emergence of Scotto as a major artist.

These days she is much underrated I feel. Hers was not the most beautiful voice in the world, true, but she was a wonderfully expressive artist, her response to the text always intelligent, her phrasing always musical, making this one of the most successful Verdi recitals in the catalogue.


----------



## MrTortoise

Variety of American piano music from 1900-1945

Artie Matthews - Pastime Rags
James Scott - Ragtime Oriole
Robert Hampton - Cataract Rag
George Gershwin - Rialto Ripples, Rag for piano
Luckey Roberts - Pork and Beans, Rag for piano
James Reese Europe - Castle House Rag
Eubie Blake - Troublesome Ivories
John Alden Carpenter - Impromptu
Virgil Thompson - Piano Sonata No. 3, on white keys for Gertrude Stein
Virgil Thompson - Ten Etudes, Parallel Chords (tango) and Ragtime Bass
Samuel Barber - Nocturne, Op. 33 'Homage to John Field'
Samuel Barber - Fugue, from Piano Sonata Op. 26
Walter Piston - Passacaglia
Wallingford Reigger - 6 Movements from "New and Old"

Roger Shields, piano
Samuel Barber


----------



## Tsaraslondon

The fabulous Anne-Sophie in a wonderfully varied recital, recorded live in Berlin in 1995. Absolutely love the Debussy and Franck.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Pugg said:


> ​*Renée Fleming: Hommage.*
> _Such a real grace
> _:tiphat:


This is one of those recitals of halves for me. Half (well roughly more than half) I love. The other half not so much. I don't much care for the Italian items, and the waltz song from *Mireille* doesn't really sparkle as it should (and as it most assuredly does in Sutherland's version), but the rest is pure gold.

I'm particularly fond of the Korngold, Strauss and Janacek cuts, but the Russian items are great too, as is the aria from Massenet's *Cleopatre*.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Approaching the end of my Hindemith marathon - more vocal works today.

Das Marienleben for Soprano & Piano op.27 (1948 version):










Works for unaccompanied chorus inc. (6) Lieder nach alten Texten op.33 (1925), (12) Five-part Madrigals after Texts by Josef Weinheber (1957) and, somewhat poignantly, the final work Hindemith managed to complete before his death, the Mass for Mixed Choir (1963):


----------



## ArtMusic




----------



## Pugg

_
_

*Beethoven*; Emperor / Choral Fantasy (Cleveland)


----------



## Blancrocher

Beethoven: Piano Concertos 1-5 (Gulda/Horst Stein)


----------



## Jeff W

*In which Jeff goes from East to West*

Good morning TC from bright and sunny Albany! I tried making the night's theme East to West (generally speaking).









Started off in Russia with the Symphonies No. 9 & 10 by Dmitri Shostakovich. Rudolf Barshai conducted the WDR Sinfonieorchester. I've heard the 9th before, great lighthearted symphony, but not the 10th. Going to give No. 10 another listen tonight in another performance.









Working westward to what is now the Czech Republic with music by Bedřich Smetana. 'Má vlast' is here performed by the Czech Philharmonic Orchestra under the baton of Libor Pešek. Great live recording.









Westward yet still and into Germany with Johannes Brahms and the Violin and Double Concertos. Isaac Stern (violin), Leonard Rose (cello) were soloists while Eugene Ormandy conducted the Philadelphia Orchestra.









Peacefully crossing the border from Germany into France, I turned to Maurice Ravel and the music to his ballet 'Daphnis et Chloe' and 'La Valse'. Pierre Boulez conducted the Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra.









Crossing the English Channel now over to the UK with William Walton's Violin and Viola Concertos. Nigel Kennedy (another one of those multi-instrumentalists!) played the solo parts while Andre Previn conducted the Royal Philharmonic Orchestra.


----------



## SeptimalTritone

eRikm- Streme


----------



## Pugg

​*Mozart: Opera Aria's*
_Lucia Popp._


----------



## bejart

Jean-Marie Leclair (1697-1764): Viola Sonata in C Minor, Op.12, No.5

Sandor Papp and Janos Fejervari, violas


----------



## Morimur

did you guys know that in addition to being a pianist, Kimiko Ishizaka was also a former olympic weightlifter?










Tough Dame.


----------



## Pugg

​*Vaughan Williams.*
On Warlock edge: _Ian Bostridge._


----------



## Pugg

​*Brahms; piano concerto no 2*
_Ashkenazy/ Haitink _


----------



## Vronsky

*Igor Stravinsky -- Oedipus Rex*









Igor Stravinsky, Chicago Symphony Orchestra & Chorus, James Levine (Conductor) -- Oedipus Rex


----------



## Vaneyes

Continuing with *My Top 28 Enjoyables*.

*Gubaidulina*: In tempus praesens Mutter/LSO/Gergiev (DG rec.2008)
*Honegger*: Symphonies 2 & 4; Pastorale d'ete; Prelude, Ariosa & Fughetta Lausanne CO/Lopez-Cobos (Virgin rec.1990)
*Martinu*: Double Concerto; Concerto for string quartet & orchestra; Sinfonia concertante City of London Sinfonia/Endellion Qt./Hickox (Virgin rec.1989)


----------



## Heliogabo

*Franz Schubert*
_String quintet in C _
Alban Berg quartett and Heinrich Schiff


----------



## Vasks

*Schweitzer - Overture to "Polyxena" (Breuer/Es-Dur)
J.C. Bach - Symphony in E-flat, Op. 18, No. 1 (Halstead/cpo)
F.J. Haydn - Piano Sonata #32 (McCabe/London)
W.A. Mozart - Symphony #12 (Mackerras/Telarc)*


----------



## Pugg

[/url]​
*Massenet; Werther.*
_Krauss/ Troyanos et al.
Maestro Plasson conducting _


----------



## Vaneyes

Sampling for *Locatelli* birthday (1695), and *Magnard* death day (1914).


----------



## Orfeo

*Russia's Cataclysm (1893-1956)
**-From Growing Discontent, through Revolution, through unpredictable Nomenklatura**

Pyotr Ilyich Tchaikovsky*
Symphony no. VI in B minor "Pathetique" (1893).
-The Swedish Radio Symphony Orchestra/Mikko Franck.

*Sergei Rachmaninoff*
Symphony no. I in D minor (1895).
-The Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra/Vladimir Ashkenazy.

*Alexander Glazunov*
Symphony no. VIII in E-flat major (1905-1906).
-The Royal Scottish National Orchestra/Jose Serebrier.

*Maximilian Steinberg*
Symphony no. II in B-flat minor (1909).
-The Gothenburg Symphony Orchestra/Neemi Jarvi.

*Nikolay Myaskovsky*
Symphony no. VI in E-flat minor (1919-1922).
-The USSR Symphony Orchestra & Yurlov Russian Choir/Kyrill Kondrashin.

*Dmitry Kabalevsky*
Symphony no. IV in C (1956).
-The NDR Radio Philharmonic/Eiji Oue.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Comparing these two recordings. The older Giulini wins. It's just so much more fun.


----------



## haydnfan

Bach bwv 639 many different artists through youtube. I'm trying to find who comes closest to the majestic performance from Tarkovsky's Solaris (which seem to be only available on vinyl). 

Conclusion: I couldn't hear all of them but on organ I think the closest to capturing that ethereal atmosphere is Herrick which is oop. On piano Hewitt captures the spirit beautifully.


----------



## Dr Johnson

Rite of Spring.


----------



## nightscape

*Ohzawa* - Symphony No. 2 (Yablonsky/Russian Philharmonic)










*Rozsa* - El Cid (Sedares/New Zealand)










*Bach* - Harpsichord Concertos (BWV 1052-1058) (Staier/Freiburger Barockorchester)


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1999, 2002, 2004.








View attachment 74539


----------



## Vaneyes

Continuing with *My Top 28 Enjoyables*.

*Nono*: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura Arditti & Richard (Montaigne rec.1988)
*Poulenc*: Concerto for 2 Pianos; Piano Concerto; Aubade Braley/Le Sage/Deneve (RCA rec.2003).
*Rachmaninov*: Symphony 2 LSO/Rozhdestvensky (IMP rec.1988)








View attachment 74540


----------



## The Member Who Forgot

*Mahler - Symphony No: 1*

I am going to have a Mahler-fest.
The only way to do this is to start at the beginning, and his first Symphony is sublime.


----------



## nightscape

But....Boult, though?


----------



## The Member Who Forgot

nightscape said:


> But....Boult, though?


I am new to classical music nightscape, Boult was a free download in A.P.E.
If you want me to spend good money, you will have to point me in the right direction please?


----------



## tortkis

Poulenc: Complete Works for Piano - Eric Parkin (Chandos)









Listening to this with a great pleasure.


----------



## omega

*Wagner*
_Siegfried - Act I & II_


----------



## Vaneyes

The Member Who Forgot said:


> I am new to classical music nightscape, *Boult {Mahler 1}was a free download in A.P.E.*
> If you want me to spend good money, you will have to point me in the right direction please?


Curiosity got the better of me. I listened to Boult's 1947 Mahler 3 (via YT) last night.

Re Mahler 1s (YT). No money needed. :tiphat:

VPO/LB






Lucerne/Abbado






LSO/Horenstein






Columbia/Walter






ACO/Harding






BSO/Tennstedt


----------



## Vaneyes

Muti does piano. Somebody, please, get a tuner!


----------



## Morimur

*Anton Webern - Complete Webern (Boulez) (6 CD)*


----------



## Dr Johnson

Lambert Piano Sonata. mp3 download from Classical Shop or similar site.


----------



## Mahlerian

Lassus: Penitential Psalms (Disc 2)
Hilliard Ensemble, Kees Boeke Ensemble


----------



## senza sordino

William Lawes Instrumental music for lutes, theorbos and viols
View attachment 74544

Schubert Symphony no 9
View attachment 74545

Grieg Incidental music from peer Gynt, Stenhammer Symphony no 2, from the October issue of BBC music magazine. I buy a couple of these a year. 
View attachment 74546


----------



## Eramirez156

*Symphony No. 1 in D*
*Gustav Mahler*









*Chicago Symphony Orchestra*
*Klaus Tennstedt *

Recorded live May & June 1990.


----------



## nightscape

The Member Who Forgot said:


> I am new to classical music nightscape, Boult was a free download in A.P.E.
> If you want me to spend good money, you will have to point me in the right direction please?


No offense meant. If you have access to Spotify, you can find either of Bernstein's versions (Sony and DG labels) or Gielen, or Boulez if you like it a bit slower. Have fun with your discovery of Mahler!


----------



## Becca

Bohuslav Martinu - _Les Fresques de Piero Della Francesca_ (1955)
Prague Radio Symphony / Sir Charles Mackerras

This is a piece that I most definitely don't find boring! If you enjoy the Martinu symphonies or Respighi's _Church Windows_, you are almost certain to enjoy these three pieces which were inspired by seeing the cycle of frescoes _The History of the True Cross_.


----------



## Vronsky

*Robert Schumann -- The Symphonies (CD1)*









Robert Schumann, Wiener Philharmoniker, Sir Georg Solti (Conductor) -- The Symphonies (CD1)
Overture, Scherzo and Finale, op.52
Symphony No.1 in B flat major, op.38 "Spring"
Symphony No.4 in D minor, op.120


----------



## Vaneyes

This is the final entry for *My Top 28 Enjoyables*. Thank you for indulging. :tiphat:

*Ravel*: Piano Concerto in G ABM/Philharmonia/Gracis (EMI rec.1957)
*Roussel*: Piano Works Vol. 1 Armengaud (Naxos rec.2006 - '12)
*Schnittke*: Symphony 2 Royal Stockholm/Segerstam et al (BIS rec.1994)
*Scriabin*: Symphony 3; Le Poeme de l'Extase OdP/Barenboim (Erato rec.1986)


----------



## elgar's ghost

J.S. Bach - Goldbergs* and AoF on harpsichord:

(* = different cover art to that shown)


----------



## millionrainbows

Elliott Carter (Nonesuch).

~


----------



## Eramirez156

Shepard Fairey said:


> View attachment 74538
> 
> 
> Igor Stravinsky, Chicago Symphony Orchestra & Chorus, James Levine (Conductor) -- Oedipus Rex


I had forgotten about this recording, just ordered it from Amazon marketplace


----------



## millionrainbows

Vaneyes said:


> This is the final entry for *My Top 28 Enjoyables*. Thank you for indulging. :tiphat:
> 
> *Ravel*: Piano Concerto in G ABM/Philharmonia/Gracis (EMI rec.1957)
> *Roussel*: Piano Works Vol. 1 Armengaud (Naxos rec.2006 - '12)
> *Schnittke*: Symphony 2 Royal Stockholm/Segerstam et al (BIS rec.1994)
> *Scriabin*: Symphony 3; Le Poeme de l'Extase OdP/Barenboim (Erato rec.1986)


Thank you, Vaneyes. I'm putting whatever I can find on my wish list.


----------



## MrTortoise

Vaneyes said:


> This is the final entry for *My Top 28 Enjoyables*. Thank you for indulging. :tiphat:
> 
> *Ravel*: Piano Concerto in G ABM/Philharmonia/Gracis (EMI rec.1957)
> *Roussel*: Piano Works Vol. 1 Armengaud (Naxos rec.2006 - '12)
> *Schnittke*: Symphony 2 Royal Stockholm/Segerstam et al (BIS rec.1994)
> *Scriabin*: Symphony 3; Le Poeme de l'Extase OdP/Barenboim (Erato rec.1986)


And thanks for sharing your favorites, I've taken a few notes!


----------



## deprofundis

I was currently lisening to my new purchase* Gesualdo tenebrae responsoria *ont brilliant classic label.This version feature Francesco Cera.and the ensemble is arte musica. This may not be the best tenebrae responsoria but not the worst and it cost me 10 bucks(yeah).Than i but some* Olivier Messiaen *to creep me out a bit his organ works on naxos called la nativité du seigneur, the organiist seem like an English dude Tom WInepenny .


----------



## bejart

Luigi Boccherini (1743-1805): Symphony in D Minor, Op.37, No.3, G.517

Johannes Goritzki conducting the Deutsche Kammerakademie Neuss


----------



## millionrainbows

Carson Kievman (CRI). Mama mia, dat's a spicy meat-a-ball!


----------



## MrTortoise

Steve Reich

Electric Counterpoint (Jonny Greenwood, guitar)
Piano Counterpoint (Vicky Chow, piano)
Radio Rewrite (Alarm Will Sound)










Drumming
Six Pianos
Music for Mallet Instruments, Voices, and Organ

Steve Reich and musicians


----------



## Marschallin Blair

nightscape said:


> *Ohzawa* - Symphony No. 2 (Yablonsky/Russian Philharmonic)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Rozsa - El Cid (Sedares/New Zealand)
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Bach* - Harpsichord Concertos (BWV 1052-1058) (Staier/Freiburger Barockorchester)


Miklos Rozsa's _El Cid_?- _AWE-SOME_!- even if Sedares is underwhelming in his conducting.

Incidentally, there's a reconstruction of the entire film score to Rozsa's _Sodom and Gomorrah_ by Leigh Phillips that's coming out soon with Nic Raine conducting the City of Prague Philharmonic.

- and a friend of mine who's heard it says that's its as tremendous sounding as that fantastic _Quo Vadis_ that Raine did a couple of years ago.


----------



## George O

Marschallin Blair said:


> Such an eye for color. . . but no Emma.
> 
> Ha. Ha. Ha. Ha.
> 
> Thumbs-up on the Chausson all the same.




Here's a recent one with Em:

http://www.talkclassical.com/37262-current-listening-vol-iii-post933431.html?highlight=#post933431


----------



## Marschallin Blair

George O said:


> Here's a recent one with Em:
> 
> http://www.talkclassical.com/37262-current-listening-vol-iii-post933431.html?highlight=#post933431


Every little pose of Em's just evanesces into another cute pose- just like a mini-ballerina. I just _LOVE _her.


----------



## George O

The Member Who Forgot said:


> I am new to classical music nightscape, Boult was a free download in A.P.E.
> If you want me to spend good money, you will have to point me in the right direction please?


For Mahler Symphony 1, definitely London Symphony Orchestra / Horenstein.


----------



## Balthazar

*Messiaen ~ Harawi.* Tony Arnold sings soprano with Jacob Greenberg on piano in the first of Messiaen's three great works inspired by the Tristan legend.

*Vivaldi ~ Cello Concertos.* Jean-Guihen Queyras joins the Akademie für Alte Musik on this great-sounding release. Harmonia Mundi sneaks in a couple Caldera sinfonias as well.

*Mozart ~ Oboe Concerto, K314.* Katharina Arfken solos backed by Petra Müllejans and the Freiburger Barockorchester.


----------



## MrTortoise

Arnold Schoenberg

String Quartet No. 2 in F-sharp minor, Op. 10

Dawn Upshaw, soprano
Arditti String Quartet


----------



## George O

Consort Music on Original Instruments

pieces by

Heinrich Ignaz Franz Biber (1644-1704)

Alessandro Poglietti (d. 1683)

Johann Rosenmüller (1620-1684)

The Leonhardt Consort / Gustav Leonhardt

on Das Alte Werk / Telefunken (Western Germany), from 1970


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

bejart said:


> Luigi Boccherini (1743-1805): Symphony in D Minor, Op.37, No.3, G.517
> 
> Johannes Goritzki conducting the Deutsche Kammerakademie Neuss


How do you like his symphonies?


----------



## elgar's ghost

George O said:


> For Mahler Symphony 1, definitely London Symphony Orchestra / Horenstein.


An excellent choice, GO - such a pity that prices are steep these days (like most of Horenstein's better Mahler recordings) for anyone who's drawn to it.

Kubelik's 1st on DG is, I think, also very good (especially as he doesn't fall into the trap of overcooking the third movement) and that will definitely not break the bank.


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Listening to Vaughan Williams Symphony 4 by Adrian Boult and the London Philharmonic Orchestra.


----------



## bejart

Johnnie Burgess said:


> How do you like his symphonies?


They are better than a lot of people give him credit, but I still prefer his chamber music.

Now ---
Peter Hansel (1770-1831): String Quintet in G Major

Die Kammermusik Zurich: Brenton Langbein and Andreas Pfenninger, violins -- Daniel Corti and Ottavio Corti, violas -- Raffaele Altwegg, cello


----------



## Sonata




----------



## Green pasture

Mozart: Le Nozze di Figaro, a live performance at the Glyndebourne Festival on June 9, 1962 conducted by Silvio Varviso, with Heinz Blanckenburg (Figaro), Mirella Freni (Susanna), Leyla Gencer (Countess), Gabriel Bacquier (Count), Edith Mathis (Cherubino).


----------



## ProudSquire

*Beethoven*

String Quartet No.14 in C-sharp minor Op.131








*Brahms*

String Sextet No.2 in G Major Op.36


----------



## opus55

Schubert: Piano Sonatas Nos. 19 and 20


----------



## MrTortoise

Gustav Mahler

Symphony No. 7 in E minor

Gewandhausorchestrer Leipzig
Kurt Masur, cond.


----------



## nightscape

Marschallin Blair said:


> Incidentally, there's a reconstruction of the entire film score to Rozsa's _Sodom and Gomorrah_ by Leigh Phillips that's coming out soon with Nic Raine conducting the City of Prague Philharmonic.


Oh, I'm aware 

I saw a YouTube video of one of the cues:






And it got me in a Rozsa mood!


----------



## starthrower




----------



## Pugg

​*Mozart; piano concertos 17&18*
_Murray Perahia _


----------



## trazom

..........


----------



## Pugg

​*Verdi; Aria's
Beverly Sills.*


----------



## brotagonist

I am starting to get into a new arrival:










Mendelssohn Piano Trios 1 & 2
Trio Wanderer

Very fine music  by a composer I know little about.


----------



## Arsakes

+

Elgar: Symphony No.1 & 2, Violin Concerto, Froissart , Cockaigne and Sospiri

Khachaturian: Gayane, Spartacus, Voilin Concerto and Piano Concerto


----------



## Pugg

​*Tchaikovsky; Symphony no 4*
_Riccardo Muti _


----------



## Ingélou

Bach Cantata BWV 170 - this link (Andreas Scholl) was on Norwich Baroque's facebook page, as it will feature in the Michael Chance/ Rachel Podger concert in Norwich Cathedral next Saturday.






Jane, of Norwich Baroque, writes: *'Oh my goodness.... doing some admin-monkey stuff and thought I'd put Bach cantata 170 on to accompany me... but i can't do anything now...the 1st movement is So achingly beautiful. I know I know... sounds like I'm being dramatic but I can't think of any other words to describe the effect it has on me.'*

And I tend to agree!


----------



## ptr

*Marc-André Dalbavie* "Palimpsest" for ensemble
Ensemble InterContemporain u Alain Altinoglu

*@ Youtube*

Spawned by a tip from SimonNZ

/ptr


----------



## ptr

*Marc-André Dalbavie* Sinfonietta (2004)
Orchestre Philharmonique de Radio France u Marc-André Dalbavie

*@ Youtube*

Spawned by the above

/ptr


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Probably my favourite Fleming recital (though _I want Magic_ and _Strauss Heroines_ are also high on my list). It benefits from a varied programme (Mozart, Tchaikovsky, Dvorak, Verdi, Strauss and Britten) and each and every piece is suited to her gifts. I've never much liked her in Italian opera, but Desdemona is surely her best Verdi role. It's also wonderful to hear this voice in the Embroidery Aria from Britten's *Peter Grimes*, but there really isn't a dud on the whole recital, which finishes with a glorious rendition of the Transformation Scene from Strauss's *Daphne*.


----------



## Pugg

​*Beethoven: piano works.*
One of_ Brautigam_ first ever recordings.


----------



## Badinerie

Isnt BBC Radio 3 Great! Been listening since 6.30 am today. Brilliant!


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Badinerie said:


> Isnt BBC Radio 3 Great! Been listening since 6.30 am today. Brilliant!


And it will probably disappear if the government gets its way over the licence fee.


----------



## ArtMusic




----------



## SeptimalTritone

Wagner- Parsifal


















I will have to listen to this again in the future... somehow it gave the impression of something really deep that I somehow missed.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

It probably shouldn't work, but somehow it does, and the recording quality is spectacular.


----------



## Badinerie

Listening to this 'Classic' Classic. The Maestro conducts these pieces in a very strident fashion. The 8th absolutely benefits from this. The 8th Symphony, like the 3rd shouldnt be performed in a relaxed tempi the both need that 'push' to bring out the best of them Imho anyway.

The Fifth here is almost a cliche of its self. the first movement is how I always hear the work in my head. Probebly the result of it appearing in many movie soundtracks. its still very very good.The second movement having a particular gracefullness to it, makes me want to get up and dance!

Hifi the recording aint, but it has a wonderful vintage resonance... Much joy in the listening of!


----------



## Pugg

​*Prokofiev: Ivan the Terrible .*
_Riccardo Muti _


----------



## Badinerie

GregMitchell said:


> And it will probably disappear if the government gets its way over the licence fee.


Then the Government will chuffin well disappear too!


----------



## Pugg

Badinerie said:


> Then the Government will chuffin well disappear too!


You just vote them in for another five years.


----------



## omega

*Wagner*
_Siegfried - Act III_
Georg Solti & _allii_








This act is... mind-blowing!


----------



## Badinerie

Moved on a bit....bit less intense....Colin Davis, Yehudi Menuhin whats not to like? erm...Kingsway hall recording. If your fans of the Piccadilly Line then this one is for you!


----------



## Badinerie

Pugg said:


> You just vote them in for another five years.


Democracy can get annoying sometimes!


----------



## Vronsky

*Pierre Monteux -- Decca & Philips Recordings 1956-1964 (CD6)*









Pierre Monteux -- Decca & Philips Recordings 1956-1964 (CD6)
Jean Sibelius -- Symphony No.2
Edward Elgar -- Enigma Variations
London Symphony Orchestra


----------



## Figleaf

Pugg said:


> You just vote them in for another five years.


Those of us in our twenties and thirties who didn't vote that way are leaving the country in droves. Two out of three siblings in my family, three out of three in my best friend's family, etc etc. Last one out before Brexit is a sissy!


----------



## Pugg

​
Shostakovich; symphony 7 
Leningrad Symphony.


----------



## bejart

Franz Benda (1709-1786): Violin Concerto in A Major

Jiri Havlik conducting the Benda Chamber Orchestra -- Bohuslav Matousek, violin


----------



## Blancrocher

Schubert: Trout Quintet (Andras Schiff/Hagen Quartet)


----------



## Jeff W

*In which there is Mozart Mozart Mozart*

Good morning TC from bright and sunny Albany!









Started off last night with a relisten to Dmitri Shostakovich's Symphony No. 10. This time with Vasily Petrenko conducting the Royal Liverpool Philharmonic Orchestra. This symphony rocks! I like it more on the second listen than on the first.





















Here is where I went a little bit nuts. I was finally able to acquire a copy of the Mozart Piano Concertos with Jos Van Immerseel playing the pianoforte and I wanted to do some comparative listening, so I went and listened to the Piano Concertos No. 5 & 9 three times. First was with Jos Van Immerseel playing and conducting Anima Eterna, the second with Geza Anda playing and conducting the Camerata Academica des Salzburger Mozarteums and the third with Viviana Sofronitsky playing and Tadeusz Karolak conducting the Musicae Antiquae Collegium Varsoviense.









Finished out with Rachmaninoff's Symphony No. 3 and the Symphonic Dances. Mikhail Pletnev conducts the Russian National Orchestra. Still don't care too much for the Symphony No. 3 and I thought the Symphonic Dances were played a little too slowly for my taste. Oh well, the playing of the first two symphonies (the only two I personally care for) was excellent in this set.


----------



## Pugg

Next on :

​*Vivaldi; Double concertos*
_I Musici _


----------



## Badinerie

Change of Style... Someone mentioned Turnabout Lp's here. Reminded me of the lovely Stamitz Concerto in F. Paisiello's C major is playing now though.


----------



## Orfeo

*Modest Mussorgsky*
Opera in five acts "Khovanshchina" (ed. Lamm, Stravinsky, Ravel, Shostakovich).
-Aage Haugland, Vladimir Atlantov, Vladimir Popov, Kotscherga, Zednik, et al.
-The Vienna State Opera Orchestra, Vienna Boys Choir, Slovak Phil. Choir/Claudio Abbado.

*Sergei Rachmaninoff*
The Bells(*), Spring(**), Three Russian Songs.
-Pendachanska, soprano(*), Kaludov, tenor(*), Sergei Leiferkus, baritone(**).
-The Philadelphia Orchestra & Choral Arts Society/Charles Dutoit.

*Mikhail Ippolitov-Ivanov*
Three Musical Tableaux from "The Songs of Ossian."
-The State Radio Symphony Orchestra of the USSR/Nikolay Golovanov.

*Mily Balakirev*
Symphonic Poem "Tamara."
-The State Radio Symphony Orchestra of the USSR/Nikolay Golovanov.

*Sergey Lyapunov*
Symphonic Poem "Hashish."
-The State Symphony Orchestra of the USSR/Yevgeny Svetlanov.

*Alexander Glazunov*
Symphonic Elegy "To the Memory of a Hero" & Two Pieces for Orchestra (*).
Romantic Intermezzo (**).
Mazurka (***).
-The USSR State Symphony Orchestra/Yevgeny Svetlanov(*).
-The USSR Radio Symphony Orchestra of the USSR/Odisseiy Dimitriedi(**).
-The BBC National Symphony Orchestra of Wales/Tadaaki Otaka(***).

*Alexander Scriabin*
Piano Sonatas nos. VII - X. Sonata-Fantasie in G-sharp, Sonata in E-flat.
-Roberto Szidon, pianist.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Badinerie said:


> Moved on a bit....bit less intense....Colin Davis, Yehudi Menuhin whats not to like? erm...Kingsway hall recording. If your fans of the Piccadilly Line then this one is for you!


I used to have this on LP, but I think Sir Colin's later recording with Nobuko Imai supersedes it, and that's the one I have on CD. This one operates at too low a voltage for my tastes.

The cover brings back happy memories though.


----------



## Badinerie

Carl Maria Von Weber...Hmmmmm nice.

Last lp for the day. Havn't had a session like this for a while.


----------



## Badinerie

GregMitchell said:


> I used to have this on LP, but I think Sir Colin's later recording with Nobuko Imai supersedes it, and that's the one I have on CD. This one operates at too low a voltage for my tastes.
> 
> The cover brings back happy memories though.


It is pretty laid back. I'll have to look out for the Imai version!


----------



## Pugg

Badinerie said:


> Carl Maria Von Weber...Hmmmmm nice.
> 
> Last lp for the day. Havn't had a session like this for a while.


Wonderful music and beautiful cover :tiphat:


----------



## Vasks

*Kurpinski - Overture to "Henry VI at the Hunt" (Latoszewski/Olympia)
Chopin - Piano Sonata #2 (Pollini/DG)
Karlowicz - Lithuanian Rhapsody (Tortelier/Chandos)*


----------



## Vasks

Badinerie said:


> Carl Maria Von Weber...Hmmmmm nice.


Nice. I have that record too


----------



## D Smith

Celebrating Darius Milhaud's birthday today! Bernstein conducts the Orchestre National de France in La Création Du Monde, Saudades Do Brasil and Le Boeuf Sur Le Toit. Bernstein's version of the Creation of the World is really jazzy, much more so than the other recording I have of this by Prete, but I love them both. This was the first work I ever heard by Milhaud and is still my favourite.


----------



## hombre777

Bruckner: Symphony No.7
Prokofiev: Symphony No. 5
Shostakovich: Symphony No.7


----------



## Pugg

​*Donizetti; Roberto Devereux.*
_Beverly Sills/ Ilosfalvy/Wolff/ Glossop.
Charles Mackerras conducting._


----------



## Biwa

Missa Mexicana - The Harp Consort

Andrew Lawrence-King


----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## Heliogabo

*Gustav Mahler*
_Symphony No. 1_
Chicago Symphony Orchestra
Carlo Maria Giulini


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Now here's a feast of fabulous singing. Some of the items might not be as rare as they were back when these three LPs, now neatly packaged on two CDs, were recorded back in 1967 (the Rossini and Verdi LPs) and 1969 (the Donizetti). This is also when Caballe's voice was at its very best.

Rossini's *La Donna del Lago*, *Otello*, *Stabat Mater*, *Armida* and *L'Assedio di Corinto*.
Donizetti's *Belisario*, *Parisina d'Este*, *Torquato Tasso* and *Gemma di Vergy*.
Verdi's *Un Giorno di Regno*, *I Lombardi*, *I due Foscari*, *Alzira*, *Attila*, *Il Corsaro* and *Aroldo*.

Sumptuously presented too with full chorus and comprimarii.


----------



## Vaneyes

For* Bruckner* birthday (1824), Symphony 7 w. Lucerne/Abbado.

www.youtube.com/watch?v=x_IbwlSXHpQ


----------



## Vaneyes

For *Grieg* death day (1907).


----------



## The Member Who Forgot

Mahler - Symphony No: 2


----------



## opus55

Schubert: Piano Trio No. 1
_Klavier Trio Amsterdam _









Boccherini: String Quartet, Op.2 Nos. 2 and 3
_Sonare Quartet_









These are high quality quartets - my thought while listening to Op.2 from CPO series. I think they contain all the elements that makes Haydn's quartets successful. I will be streaming more of Boccherini over the weekend.


----------



## millionrainbows

John Fernstrom (1897-1961): String Quartets Nos. 3, 6, & 8. Pleasant enough listening, unfamiliar enough to be of mild interest.


----------



## Vaneyes

Sampling a new Hyperion release. Egarr's been around the block with these Bach works. Four times recorded--two with cello, two with viola da gamba. We have another cello for his harpsichord here. That's a strike against the project AFAIC. These works must be played with viola da gamba and harpsichord to be utterly convincing. That said, this is Egarr's best outing, though he's drowned by Isserlis on occasion.










I guess the selling point for this album is added Handel and Scarlatti. Not enough of a game-changer, but admirable fillers. Long story short, stick with what's already out there for the Bach. And there's plenty of goodness.

My favorite's Quintana and Frisch (Harmonia Mundi), but I wouldn't be unhappy with any from Perl & Behringer (Hanssler), Gini & Alvini (Tactus), Savall & Koopman (Alia Vox), Guigues & Procopio (Paraty), Crum & Cummings (Signum). :tiphat:


----------



## George O

Alexander Scriabin (1872-1915)

Complete Piano Music, Volume I

12 Piano Sonatas

Michael Ponti, piano

3-LP VoxBox (NYC), from 1972

cover is a detail from Klimt's unfinished "The Bride"


----------



## omega

*Shostakovich*
_Symphony No.7 "Leningrad"_
Valery Gergiev | Orchestra of the Mariinsky Theatre


----------



## jim prideaux

Balakirev-1st Symphony, 'Russia' and 'Tamara' performed by Svetlanov and the USSR S.O.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

jim prideaux said:


> Balakirev-1st Symphony, 'Russia' and 'Tamara' performed by Svetlanov and the USSR S.O.


O hey I listened to that Symphony yesterday, how do you like? And with Tamara you can't go wrong. 










Various RK opera suites, including Mlada, Christmas Eve, Mount Triglav.

Grechaninoff ain't bad either! Op. 3 No. 1 "Sorrow"






And THIS, this is perhaps the best thing on the planet (includes all major orchestral works plus Symphony Cycle):










I WANT THE WHOLE RUSSIAN MUSIC ANTHOLOGY Does it come in a 100 CD box set? ^_^


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Norgard, Symphony No. 3*


----------



## jim prideaux

^^^^^^^^do not listen to the Balakirev that frequently but have heartily enjoyed it this evening-Grechaninov symphonies are really worth a good listen, particularly the Polyansky Chandos series!


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Rorem, Flute Concerto*


----------



## D Smith

For Bruckner's birthday today! Symphony No. 1 performed by Jochum/Berlin. I really enjoy this reading , lots of life and Jochum keeps things moving along.


----------



## Faustian

Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart
*Symphony No. 29*
Sir Charles Mackerras, Scottish Chamber Orchestra










Cooking dinner and unwinding with the help of Wolfie on this Friday evening.


----------



## joen_cph

jim prideaux said:


> Balakirev-1st Symphony, 'Russia' and 'Tamara' performed by Svetlanov and the USSR S.O.


Stunning, and better than the later Hyperion recording, IMO.


----------



## cwarchc

A new composer to me.


----------



## Vronsky

*Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart -- Masonic Music (Oratorios, Cantatas, Masonic Music)*









Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart -- Masonic Music (Oratorios, Cantatas, Masonic Music)


----------



## Blancrocher

Bach: Brandenburg Concertos (Orchestra of the Age of Enlightenment)


----------



## Morimur




----------



## Vaneyes

*Gubaidulina*: Violin Concerti (Kremer 1988, ASM 2008). Brilliant X 2.

View attachment 74591


----------



## ArtMusic




----------



## Marschallin Blair

Badinerie said:


> It is pretty laid back. I'll have to look out for the Imai version!


Who's the 'Baby,' Baddie?

(The icon, Dear. The icon.)


----------



## D Smith

I must have been channeling Vaneyes again since I just finished listening to the Gubaidulina and echo his brilliant rating.










Now I'm continuing the Bruckner birthday celebration with his string quartet performed by Amadeus.


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Alexander Glazunov, Symphony # 2 in F-Sharp Minor, Op. 16, "In Memory of Liszt"









Moscow Radio Symphony Orchestra led by Vladimir Fedoseyev

Nice sale price.


----------



## opus55

Grieg: Lyric Pieces, Book 8, Op.65










Performed by Einar Steen-Nøkleberg. Cover painting: Decaying Forest by August Cappelen.


----------



## bejart

CPE Bach: 1714-1788): Flute Concerto in A Minor, Wq 166

David Zinman conducting the Netherlands Chamber Orchestra -- Aurele Nicolet, flute


----------



## Biwa

Respighi: Pines of Rome & Fountains of Rome - Reiner


----------



## SeptimalTritone

Wagner- Das Rheingold conducted by Boulez 




Let me be honest... I'm not sure how much I'm getting out of this (and Parsifal I went through earlier). Hmm... the production of this particular Das Rheingold seemed to be really good. But I don't know if I would put Wagner as a favorite of mine. This one just seemed to be a fun action/fantasy story with... average music.

I did like Tristan and Die Meistersinger however, but I'm not sure I "get" Wagner. I might try Die Valkryie later.


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Biwa said:


> View attachment 74601
> 
> 
> Respighi: Pines of Rome & Fountains of Rome - Reiner


Love these works!


----------



## Richannes Wrahms

SeptimalTritone said:


> Wagner- Das Rheingold conducted by Boulez
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let me be honest... I'm not sure how much I'm getting out of this (and Parsifal I went through earlier). Hmm... the production of this particular Das Rheingold seemed to be really good. But I don't know if I would put Wagner as a favorite of mine. This one just seemed to be a fun action/fantasy story with... average music.
> 
> I did like Tristan and Die Meistersinger however, but I'm not sure I "get" Wagner. I might try Die Valkryie later.


You could always loop the prelude and pretend its Feldman.


----------



## Mahlerian

Today's BBC Prom broadcast earlier:

Beethoven: Fidelio Overture
Schoenberg: Piano Concerto
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 8 in C minor
Mitsuko Uchida, London Philharmonic Orchestra, cond. Jurowski

There were two works after the Beethoven overture: a poundingly brutal and ugly work, in long stretches dissonant without any real reason or reprieve shared the concert with a beautiful, elegant, and emotionally powerful piece. The latter was also much shorter.

Takemitsu: Rain Tree Sketch, Rocking Mirror Daybreak, Rain Tree Sketch II
Kazuoki Fujii, Katsuya Matsubara, Rieko Suzuki, Aki Takahashi


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Francesco Onofrio Manfredini Op. 3 Concerto Grosso # 6 In D Major








By Capella Istropolitana led by Jaroslav Krcek


----------



## brotagonist

A composer première...

Walton Symphony 1
Bryden Thomson/London Philharmonic


----------



## brotagonist

Mahlerian said:


> Beethoven: Fidelio Overture
> 
> ...the Beethoven overture, a poundingly brutal and ugly work, in long stretches dissonant without any real reason or reprieve...


This I must hear  with a recommendation such as this:

Overture to "Fidelio"
Ludwig van Beethoven
Wiener Philharmoniker
Claudio Abbado

...as soon as Walton is done  in about 30 minutes.


----------



## Mahlerian

brotagonist said:


> This I must hear  with a recommendation such as this:


Well, whatever you want. But I suppose my writing was unclear, because I wasn't referring to the Beethoven...


----------



## opus55

Palestrina: Missa pro defunctis
_Chanticleer_









Mahler: 5 Rückert-Lieder
_Janet Baker|New Philharmonia Orchestra|Sir John Barbirolli_


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 2011, 1992.


----------



## brotagonist

Mahlerian said:


> Well, whatever you want. But I suppose my writing was unclear, because I wasn't referring to the Beethoven...


Yes, your writing must have been unclear, since I am listening to the Beethoven Fidelio Overture right now and that is not how I would have described it  It's got the Beethoven gift and sounds like a grand introduction to a famous opera.

I was thinking that your description rather aptly described what I thought of Walton's Symphony 1  Did I guess right?


----------



## Baregrass

​
More Vivaldi. L'Estro Armonico with Tafelmusik Baroque Orchestra.


----------



## Vaneyes

Another for* Grieg's* death day (1907).


----------



## Orfeo

Johnnie Burgess said:


> Alexander Glazunov, Symphony # 2 in F-Sharp Minor, Op. 16, "In Memory of Liszt"
> 
> View attachment 74600
> 
> 
> Moscow Radio Symphony Orchestra led by Vladimir Fedoseyev
> 
> Nice sale price.


Out of curiosity, what is your impression of this symphony? I admire it a great deal (in the Fedoseyev recording that's still the best out there).


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Baregrass said:


> View attachment 74606​
> More Vivaldi. L'Estro Armonico with Tafelmusik Baroque Orchestra.


I have their whole Sony recordings. Great Orchestra!


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Thanks to Becca, I have found bought and downloaded:








Vaughan Williams symphony 2, 1920ed.


----------



## brotagonist

I read up on Walton on Wikipedia and I think I need to give his First Symphony another try, when I'm not cooking supper 

In the meantime, I was intrigued by the title, so I am now hearing (another composer première, perhaps?):

Milhaud La création du monde
Bernstein/ONF


----------



## opus55

Symphonies 4 and 5
_Austro-Hungarian Haydn Orchestra|Ádám Fischer_
Recorded in Haydnsaal, Esterházy Palace, Eisenstadt, Austria June 1990









String Quartets Op. 77 Nos 1 and 2
_Kodály Quartet_









Excellent performances. Call me lame but I love the minuets from classical period.


----------



## brotagonist

The picture made me do it 

Ives General William Booth Enters Into Heaven
performed by William Sharp and Stephen Blier;
lyrics from the poem by Vachel Lindsay


----------



## mmsbls

Gubaidulina: String Quartet No. 3

Very interesting, intruiging, and at times beautiful work.


----------



## Becca

brotagonist said:


> I read up on Walton on Wikipedia and I think I need to give his First Symphony another try, when I'm not cooking supper
> 
> In the meantime, I was intrigued by the title, so I am now hearing (another composer première, perhaps?):
> 
> Milhaud La création du monde
> Bernstein/ONF


If you want intriguing ... Milhaud's Le Boeuf sur le Toit ... "The Ox on the Roof"


----------



## brotagonist

I've never heard this before, but I am surprised by how much it bears the mark of...

Bruckner Symphony 1
Solti/Chicago

I remember reading somewhere that he hadn't found his voice until the 3rd or 4th, but this is unmistakably Bruckner.


----------



## brotagonist

I admit I'm not doing a living room floor session  but I want to exercise and am, thus, less distracted now, so I'm giving Walton's First Symphony a second go, this time performed by Bychkov/Chicago. I've got a pot of Bai Mudan (White Peony) on for reflexion between sets


----------



## Becca

Maurice Ravel - Ma Mere L'Oye (Mother Goose) complete ballet
Berlin Philharmonic / Gustavo Dudamel
From Digital Concert Hall April, 2012

Interesting and enjoyable to hear the complete ballet after only being familiar with the suite.


----------



## Balthazar

*Chopin ~ Préludes, Op. 28.* Daniil Trifonov performs at his 2013 Carnegie Hall debut.

*Messiaen ~ Turangalîla-Symphonie.* Part 2 of Messiaen's "Tristan Trilogy." Myung-Whun Chung leads the Orchestre Philharmonique de Radio France in this 2008 video performance with Roger Muraro on piano and Valérie Hartmann-Claverie on ondes Martenot. I prefer this performance to the one I have on disc.

*Mendelssohn ~ Symphony No. 3, "Scottish," Op. 56.* Claudio Abbado leads London.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mendelssohn*: Symphonies 1 & 5


----------



## Pugg

D Smith said:


> Celebrating Darius Milhaud's birthday today! Bernstein conducts the Orchestre National de France in La Création Du Monde, Saudades Do Brasil and Le Boeuf Sur Le Toit. Bernstein's version of the Creation of the World is really jazzy, much more so than the other recording I have of this by Prete, but I love them both. This was the first work I ever heard by Milhaud and is still my favourite.


A classic as they come.:tiphat:


----------



## Green pasture

Mozart: Cosi fan tutte, live performance on July 5, 1951 at the Glyndebourne Festival conducted by Fritz Busch, with Sena Jurinac (Fiordiligi), Alice Howland (Dorabella), Richard Lewis (Ferrando), Marko Rothmueller (Guglielmo), Sesto Bruscantini (Don Alfonso), Isa Quensel (Despina). Poor, muffled sound, but still worth hearing for Busch's conducting, Jurinac's Fiordiligi and close-knit ensemble work among the singers.


----------



## Pugg

Vaneyes said:


> Another for* Grieg's* death day (1907).


Now we are talking........:tiphat:


----------



## ArtMusic




----------



## brotagonist

I'm still not too keen on Walton's First  My rejection was attenuated significantly, though, on this second listen  The hard-blowing brass and the movie soundtrack feel are not my thing, as much as I like to keep an open ear. The pulsating motif in the first movement made me think that this work could easily be a harbinger of the minimalist movement in America.

That's enough exploring for me for now. Oh, I just had an idea... another première:

Bruckner Symphony 2
Giulini/Vienna SO

I will finally have heard them all!


----------



## deprofundis

Im lisening to* '' le pierrot lunaire'' *by *Schoenberg* on_ musique d'abord _after i had a lisen to *Gesualdo *_*tenebrae responsoria *_whit ensemble arte musica.I can link both of there sonic universe , the factor of randomness more apparent in Schoenberg but still alive in Gesualdo music, there dissonance is similar there chromatism too.I might even had if you have a hard time lisening to schoenberg pierrot lunaire than lisen to some Gesualdo ,you may get it mutch more.I never knew first timer that like this work by Schoenberg but musique d'abord make a nice job, but still the one of Robert craft is sollid, so i have two copie of this.and like 4 copy of Gesualdo tenebrae responsoria.


----------



## Pugg

Bernstein:
"Candide Overture" (September 28, 1960 New York, Manhattan Center),
"" West Side Story "- Symphonic Dance" (March 6, 1961 New York, Manhattan Center),
"Symphonic Suite from the movie "On the Waterfront"" (March 16, 1961 New York, Manhattan Center),
"Ballet music: "Fancy Free"" (June 11, 1963 New York, Philharmonic Hall)
New York Philharmonic


----------



## brotagonist

Balthazar said:


> *Messiaen ~ Turangalîla-Symphonie.* Part 2 of Messiaen's "Tristan Trilogy." Myung-Whun Chung leads the Orchestre Philharmonique de Radio France in this 2008 video performance with Roger Muraro on piano and Valérie Hartmann-Claverie on ondes Martenot. I prefer this performance to the one I have on disc.


That is one of the most stirring performances of Turangalîla I have ever heard  I listened to it for the SS a couple of years ago, instead of my disc set, which I enjoy, too (Rattle/Birmingham). I might consider investing in a second version one of these fine months


----------



## Heliogabo

*Ralph Vaughan Williams*
_A Pastoral symphony, No. 3_
_Five variants of "Dives and Lazarus"_
Philarmonia Orchestra
Leonard Slatkin

First listening of this beautiful works


----------



## Guest

Simply superb in every way.










Contents: 
Variations on a Theme of Chopin, Op. 22
Variations on a Theme of Corelli, Op. 42
Rhapsody on a Theme of Paganini, Op. 43
Trifonov: Rachmaniana


----------



## Pugg

Kontrapunctus said:


> Simply superb in every way.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Contents:
> Variations on a Theme of Chopin, Op. 22
> Variations on a Theme of Corelli, Op. 42
> Rhapsody on a Theme of Paganini, Op. 43
> Trifonov: Rachmaniana


May I say Amen to this......:tiphat:


----------



## Pugg

*Puccini; Turandot*
_Dame Joan Sutherland/ Luciano Pavarotti et al._
Straight to disc 2 .


----------



## Heliogabo

*Béla Bartók*
_String quartet No. 1_
Guarneri quartet










*Carlos Chávez*
_Cuarteto de arcos No. 3_
_Sexteto para arcos y piano_
Cuarteto Carlos Chávez
María Teresa Rodríguez, piano


----------



## SeptimalTritone

Mark Andre- ...zum staub sollst du zurückkehren... for small ensemble


----------



## Pugg

​*Erna Spoorenberg *in Opera .
11 April 1925 - 18 March 2004


----------



## ArtMusic

This is good.


----------



## Eramirez156

*Symphony No.1 in B flat minor*
*William Walton*









*Sir Colin Davis*
*London Symphony Orchestra*


----------



## Green pasture

Wagner: Lohengrin, live performance on December 21, 1935 at the Metropolitan Opera, New York, conducted by Artur Bodanzky, with four great singers leading the cast - Lauritz Melchior (Lohengrin), Lotte Lehmann (Elsa), Marjorie Lawrence (Ortrud), Friedrich Schorr (Friedrich).


----------



## elgar's ghost

Ernest Bloch - Nigun - extract from Baal Shem arr. for Strings, Trumpet, Timpani & Tam-tam (arr. 1939), Schelomo - Hebrew Rhapsody for Cello & orchestra (1916) and Israel - Symphony for Orchestra & Five Soloists (1912-1916):










Steve Reich - Works 1965-1985 (discs 5, 6 & 7).

Eight Lines (1979), Tehillim (1981), The Desert Music (1984), New York Counterpoint (1985), Sextet (1985) and The Four Sections (1987):


----------



## Pugg

​
*Tchaikovsky*: The Nutcracker (Excerpts)
Chicago Symphony Orchestra, Fritz Reiner


----------



## Pugg

ArtMusic said:


> This is good.


My very favourite , if I only could have one...this would be it.:tiphat:


----------



## MrTortoise

Philip Glass

North Star


----------



## Pugg

​
*Richard Tucker/ Eileen Farrell*
Great Love Duets


----------



## haydnfan

When I listened to some Wagner overtures, preludes etc. I realized that I had not listened to Tannhauser ina long time and man that music is amazing!

Also the Hanover Band performing some "Chunnel" symphonies (if you know what I mean) was a breath of fresh air. Excellent performances, it pierced early morning grogginess and a headache.


----------



## Morimur

MrTortoise said:


> Philip Glass
> 
> North Star


Philip Glass Philip Glass Philip Glass Philip Glass Philip Glass Philip Glass Philip Glass Philip Glass Philip Glass Philip Glass Philip Glass Philip Glass Philip Glass Philip Glass Philip Glass Philip Glass Philip Glass Philip Glass Philip Glass Philip Glass Philip Glass Philip Glass Philip Glass Philip Glass Philip Glass Philip Glass Philip Glass Philip Glass Philip Glass Philip Glass Philip Glass Philip Glass Philip Glass Philip Glass Philip Glass Philip Glass


----------



## bejart

Willem de Fesch (1687-1761): Violin Concerto in F Major, Op.2, No.5

Arie van Beek conducting the Orchestre d'Auvergne -- Gordon Nikolitch, violin


----------



## eljr

*Garrick Ohlsson
Debussy, Bartók, Prokofiev: Études*

New release on Hyperion.


----------



## eljr

Morimur said:


> Philip Glass Philip Glass Philip Glass Philip Glass Philip Glass Philip Glass Philip Glass Philip Glass Philip Glass Philip Glass Philip Glass Philip Glass Philip Glass Philip Glass Philip Glass Philip Glass Philip Glass Philip Glass Philip Glass Philip Glass Philip Glass Philip Glass Philip Glass Philip Glass Philip Glass Philip Glass Philip Glass Philip Glass Philip Glass Philip Glass Philip Glass Philip Glass Philip Glass Philip Glass Philip Glass Philip Glass


who is the composer and performer? :tiphat:


----------



## Guest

Coates
Symphony no 15

Vienna Radio Symphony Orchestra, Michael Boder.


----------



## The Member Who Forgot

*Brahms - Symphony No: 1*

Direct from the daRktoweR - Douk ms-10D - Sony S86AE.
Using foobar, reading F.L.A.C. sublime!


----------



## Pugg

​*Beethoven;String Quartets Op 131 &135
*
_V.P / Leonard Bernstein _


----------



## MrTortoise

Frederick Chopin - Leopold Godowsky

Studies on Chopin's Etudes

Marc-Andre Hamelin, piano


----------



## pmsummer

MORIMUR
_Partita d-Moll BMV 1004 für Violine solo
Choräle_
*J.S. Bach*
Christoph Poppen - violin
The Hilliard Ensemble

_ECM New Series_


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Walton, Symphony No. 1.*

Conducted by the composer.


----------



## Vronsky

*Igor Stravinsky -- Symphonies*









Igor Stravinsky, Chicago Symphony Orchestra & Chorus, Sir Georg Solti (Conductor) -- Symphonies
Symphony of Psalms *·* in C *·* in 3 movements


----------



## hombre777

Sibelius - Symphony No 7 in C major, Op 105 - Vänskä

Richard Strauss - Symphonia Domestica, Op. 53


----------



## chesapeake bay

pmsummer said:


> MORIMUR
> _Partita d-Moll BMV 1004 für Violine solo
> Choräle_
> *J.S. Bach*
> Christoph Poppen - violin
> The Hilliard Ensemble
> 
> _ECM New Series_


First I thought "what the heck is a Morimur?" then I listened to it on youtube and thought "where can I buy a Morimur!"


----------



## Jeff W

*In which there is the Saturday Symphony*

Good morning TC from bright and sunny Albany!









Started off with the Piano Concertos No. 8 & 12 along with the Rondo K. 382 (which is confusingly labelled as Piano Concerto No. 28...). Jos van Immerseel plays the pianoforte and conducts Anima Eterna.









This week's features symphony down in the Saturday Symphony thread is William Walton's Symphony No. 1. Here is it played by the English Northern Philharmonia under the baton of Paul Daniel.









Listening now to the Clarinet Sonatas by Brahms in their arrangements for Viola. Yuri Bashmet plays the viola.


----------



## bejart

Vaclav Pichl (1741-1805): Divertimento in C Major

In Camera Caritatis: Dana Mimrova, flute -- Renata Machacova, viola -- Bohumil Malotin, cello

The music smiles even if these 3 don't ---


----------



## Guest

Bach
Partita no 2 in D minor.

Arthur Grumiaux, violin.


----------



## Mahlerian

Saturday Symphony
Walton: Symphony No. 1 in B-flat minor
London Symphony Orchestra, cond. Previn


----------



## Vasks

_LPs_

*Gregor - Ouvertura giocosa (Valek/Panton)
Prokofiev - Quintet, Op. 39 (Melos Ens. of London/L'Oiseau-Lyre)
Stravinsky - Fairy's Kiss: Divertimento (Reiner/RCA)*


----------



## Bix

Mahler 8 / Abbado / Berliner P / live recording from 1994

Shamefully this is the first time I will have heard this, I may have the opportunity to sing this in July next year. Just about to start .


----------



## eljr

*Fritz Reiner
Bartók: Concerto for Orchestra; Music for Strings, Percussion and Celesta; Hungarian Sketches*


----------



## pmsummer

*Wagner in the café.*










WAGNER E VENEZIA
_Liebestod (Tristan Und Isolde) - Ouvertüre (Tannhäuser) - Ouvertüre (Lohengrin, 3.Akt) - Prelude (Tristan Und Isolde) - Ouvertüre (Die Meistersinger Von Nürnberg) - Der Ritt Der Walküren - Ouvertüre (Lohengrin, 1.Akt)_
*Richard Wagner*
Uri Caine Ensemble
Accordion - Dominic Cortese
Double Bass - Drew Gress
Piano - Uri Caine
Violin [1st] - Mark Feldman
Violin [2nd] - Joyce Hammann
Violoncello - Erik Friedlander

_Winter & Winter New Edition_

Live recording June 6th-9th, 1997 at Gran Caffé Quadri, Piazza S. Marco 120, Venezia and Hotel Metropol, Riva Schiavoni 4149, Venezia.


----------



## Pugg

*Verdi : Aida.*​
_Freni/ Baltsa/ Carreras /Cappuccilli / van Dam et al_

Maestro _Karajan _leads this all star cast :tiphat:


----------



## opus55

Boccherini: String Quartets, Op.2 Nos 5 and 6
_Sonare Quartet_









Another hot summer day.......


----------



## D Smith

For Saturday Symphony. Walton Symphony No.1 Previn/RPO. A very lively performance of a very enjoyable work. I followed it up with my favourite Walton work, Belshazzar's Feast, performed by Robert Shaw/Atlanta and William Stone. This is an excellent performance but the best that I've heard is still by the Roger Wagner Chorale (not available on CD as far as I know).


----------



## Blancrocher

via Spotify:

Shosty: Violin and Viola Sonatas (Isabelle Van Keulen, Ronald Brautigam); Haydn: Sonatas H.35-39 (Brautigam)


----------



## TurnaboutVox

*Debussy
Nocturnes, for female chorus & orchestra, L. 91
Rhapsodie for clarinet & orchestra, L. 116
Jeux, ballet, L. 126
La Mer, symphonic sketches for orchestra, L. 109*
Cleveland Orchestra, Cleveland Orchestra Chorus, Boulez
[DG, 1995]










*
Robert Simpson
Sonata for violin and piano (1984)*
Pauline Lowbury, Christopher Green-Armytage
*
Trio for violin, cello and piano (1988/9)*
The Lowbury Piano Trio
[Hyperion, 1995]










*Vaughan Williams
Phantasy Quintet (1912)
String Quartet No. 1 (1908, rev. 1921)
String Quartet No. 2 (1942-3)*
Maggini Quartet, Garfield Jackson (viola) [Naxos, 2000]


----------



## opus55

Boccherini's String Quartets in A major, Op.39. This recording in the cpo series is performed by The Revolutionary Drawing Room, on period instruments.


----------



## hpowders

Jean Sibelius Symphonies 6 & 7.
Philharmonia Orchestra
Herbert von Karajan

My two favorite Sibelius symphonies, given performances for the ages.
Anyone who still thinks Herbert von Karajan doesn't belong in the pantheon of greatest conductors needs to hear these performances.
Simply glorious!


----------



## pmsummer

VISIONS FROM THE BOOK
_13th - 14th c. Songs on Biblical Texts_
*Sequentia* Ensemble for Medieval Music
Barbara Thornton & Benjamin Bagby - directors

_Deutsche Harmonia Mundi _


----------



## D Smith

For JC Bach's birthday today; Sinfonias Op.3 1-6 nicely performed by Camerata Budapest . Perfectly pleasant music but I probably won't listen again until next year at this time.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Palestrina Requiem.*


----------



## Orfeo

*Boris Tchaikovsky *
Piano Concerto (1971).
-Boris Tchaikovsky, pianist.
-The Moscow Radio Symphony Orchestra/Vladimir Fedoseyev (live 1979 performance).
-->




Enjoy!


----------



## bejart

Jan Vanhal (1739-1813): String Quartet in E Flat

Stamic Quartet: Viteslav Cernoch and Josef Kekula, violins -- Jan Peruska, viola -- Vladimir Leixner, cello


----------



## millionrainbows

Rubin Quartet: 20th Century String Quartets (Arte Nova).


----------



## Mahlerian

Checking out this recent release.

Brahms: Piano Quartet No. 1 in G minor (orch. Schoenberg)
Schoenberg: Accompaniment to a Cinematographic Scene
Netherlands Philharmonic Orchestra, cond. Albrecht









A driven recording of the flashy Brahms orchestration and a terse, clean interpretation of the dramatic Schoenberg miniature.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

This is actually a lot better than you might expect; the _Wesendonk Lieder_ musically and thoughtfully shaped. The same thoughtfulness has obviously gone into her Elisabeth, who is suitably joyful in the Greeting to the Hall of Song, but suffused with sadness in the prayer. I'm not sure she could ever have sung Isolde on stage; the voice doesn't really have that security above the stave, but she is warmly sensitive and feminine in a way that some firmer voice sopranos are not. Senta, here already somehwhat unhinged, might well have suited her well.

There are a few squally notes here and there, but all in all a most interesting disc. Sass is certainly never dull.


----------



## EDaddy

Listening to this while beholding this:









I made it to Maui on my birthday. Got up early yesterday and drove around the West Maui Mountains on the coast. One of the most spectacular three hour drives of my entire life (and the Highway to Hana is supposed to be even more scenic! Can't imagine; will drive that soon!).

Vivaldi made for an excellent and most complimentary traveling companion.


----------



## spradlig

Tchaikovsky's Concerto Fantasia in G major, Op. 56, for piano and orchestra. I found in on Spotify. I like it quite a bit.


----------



## Dr Johnson

Fantasia on a Theme by Thomas Tallis.


----------



## GreenMamba

Disk one of this. Le Loup and his cello and violin concertos (Tout un monde lointain and L'Arbre des songes, respectively).


----------



## Vaneyes

For "Saturday Symphony" listening, *Walton*: Symphony 1, w. CBSO/Rattle (rec.1990).


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Martinu Symphony # 6 "Fantaisies symphoniques"








Bamberg Symphony Orchestra led by Neeme Jarvi


----------



## MrTortoise

Ludwig van Beethoven

Piano Sonata No. 30 in E, Op. 109
Piano Sonata No. 31 in A-flat, Op. 110
Piano Sonata No. 32 in C minor, Op. 111

Well friends, I finished my tour of Annie Fischer's Beethoven Sonata cycle earlier today and what a trip it has been. Thanks to KenOC and hpowders for suggesting her recordings. There is no artifice in these performances, just a sympathetic communion with the composer. Anything more I could write would simply be embarrassing.

Anyone interested in a recording of the complete Beethoven Piano Sonatas should at least sample this one. I know it is available on Google Play and Apple Music.


----------



## millionrainbows

Listened to the Walton on YouTube. Interesting, but not one I must have.
Earlier, Shubert 9 "Great," Blomstedt: my definitive
Schnittke, Takemitsu, Weill: Daniel Hope (Nimbus); interesting; but I never can get a good grip on Schnittke
Now: Michelle Makarski, her program of Tarytini, Petrassi, Dallapiccola, Berio, Carter, Rochberg (ECM New Series). She is a great fiddler.


----------



## haydnfan

Vaughan Williams Sinfonia Antartica. I love the theramin like singing and the dark, foreboding atmosphere. What a symphony!!


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Leoš Janácek String Quartet # 1 'Kreutzer Sonata'








Stamitz Quartet


----------



## Eramirez156

*Richard Strauss*
*Elektra*









*Elektra - Inge Borkh
Chrysothemis - Marianne Schech
Clytemnestra - Jean Madeira
Aegisth - Fritz Uhl
Orest - Dietrich Fischer-Dieskau*

*Dresdner Staatskapelle*

*Karl Böhm *


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Haydn String Quartet # 29 In G Major "How Do You Do?
"






"

Buchberger String Quartet


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

I like it a lot. It is not one of the greatest of all times but it is very good and worth listening to.


----------



## Manxfeeder

haydnfan said:


> Vaughan Williams Sinfonia Antartica. I love the theramin like singing and the dark, foreboding atmosphere. What a symphony!!


Antarctica has always kind of freaked me out. It's a giant desert of ice. But after listening to this, I'm totally freaked out.


----------



## Blancrocher

Mozart: Clarinet and Oboe Concertos (Pay/Piguet/Hogwood); Beethoven: Piano Sonatas 1-3 (Gulda)


----------



## Crudblud

Ludwig van Beethoven - _Symphony No. 7 in A major, Op. 92_ (Reiner)

Henry Purcell - _Suite for Harpsichord in G major, Z.660_ (Belder)

Olivier Messiaen - _Oiseaux exotiques_ (Chailly)


----------



## Guest

Denis Matsuev: When it absolutely, positively needs to be played with fire-breathing virtuosity.


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Beethoven Symphony 9








Karajan, 1963 Berliner Philhamoniker


----------



## jim prideaux

Brahms and Schumann Piano Quintets performed by the Lindsay String Quartet and Peter Frankl


----------



## deprofundis

*Erste kammersymphonie. op.9* on _musique d'abord_, this is probably one of* Schoenberg *greatest moment,a lot of variations many layer of sounds or display, , a lot of thing happen during these 22 minute, . the music is a transcription of* anton webern *so it's his arrangements, this is the cherry on the sunday for me.

:tiphat:


----------



## Vronsky

*Grigory Sokolov -- Scriabine · Prokofiev · Rachmaninov*









Grigory Sokolov (Piano) -- Scriabine *·* Prokofiev *·* Rachmaninov
Alexander Scriabine: Sonata No.3, Op.23 in F sharp minor & Sonata No.9, Op.68 "Poeme Satanique"
Sergei Prokofiev: Sonata No.8, Op.84 in B flat major
Sergei Rachmaninov: Prelude No.4, Op.23 in D major


----------



## George O

William Walton (1902-1983): Concerto for Violin and Orchestra

Igor Stravinsky (1882-1971): Concerto in D for Violin and Orchestra

Kyung-Wha Chung, violin
The London Symphony Orchestra / André Previn

on London (NYC; record made in England), from 1973


----------



## bejart

A Happy Birthday to JS Bach's youngest son ---
JC Bach (September 5, 1735-1782): Sinfonia Concertante in A Major

Budapest Strings -- Bela Banfalvi, violin -- Karoly Botvay, cello


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Another ed of Beethoven's 9th








Furtwangler, Berlin Philharmonic 1942


----------



## MrTortoise

For Saturday Symphony

William Walton's Symphony No. 1 in B-flat minor

New Philharmonia Orchestra M
Malcolm Sargent, cond.


----------



## Biwa

Licht des Ostens - Stella Maris Basilea


----------



## hombre777

Dvorak : Symphony No.8 in G major
Richard Strauss - Burleske for Piano and Orchestra in D minor
Richard Strauss - Till Eulenspiegels lustige Streiche


----------



## senza sordino

Mozart Sinfonia Concertante, and Concertone
View attachment 74677


Walton Symphony no 1 and violin concerto
The first is Previn with LSO, the second piece is Heifetz plays the violin with composer as conductor, the Philharmonia orchestra
View attachment 74681


I love this symphony, it sounds very English to these ears.


----------



## SeptimalTritone

Wagner- Die Valkryie conducted by Boulez 



 and 




This was pretty good. I must say, even for me this was pretty good. Very passionate. You get some incestuous love, and a father-daughter love between God and his Valkryie. And the music was very energetic. Almost reaches the hysterical heights of Tristan. I'm still no Wagnerian, but this was pretty good.


----------



## Biwa

César Franck - L'œuvre vocale avec organ Vol.1

Solistes de Lyon conducted by Bernard Tétu


----------



## deprofundis

Wrigh now im lisening to* Palestrina *''missa Papae Marcelli'' conduct by Jeremy summerly , the oxford camerata, great job seem quite harmonic and pleasant, i might conclude this whit some *Orlande de Lassus*, masse for five voices, same era same sort of music.Music that give us hope and strengh to overcome when it's hopeless whan there is anything you can do but pray to god
something good will happen to your life , your sad lonely life , but at least you got the love of god has confort well maybe so,,,
Or you got beautifull ''susanne un jour'' here to whipe off these tears of solitude off your face( on lassus cd).

:tiphat:


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Those whom the gods love grow strong.

At least by my gods.

Hail Rozsa!


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Johnnie Burgess said:


> Another ed of Beethoven's 9th
> View attachment 74675
> 
> 
> Furtwangler, Berlin Philharmonic 1942


That '42 Furtwangler live Beethoven's _Ninth _is absolutely 'incendiary'- especially in the second and last movements. He approaches it like its Bruckner's _Ninth_ and conducts it as if his life depended on it.

I love that performance.


----------



## opus55

Telemann: Darmstadt Overtures, TWV55
_Kölner Kammerorchester|Helmut Müller-Brühl_









Gershwin: An American in Paris
_Philadelphia Orchestra|Eugene Ormandy_


----------



## Becca

Wilhelm Stenhammer - Symphony #2 (1911-1915)
Royal Scottish National Orch. / Petter Sundkvist

Stenhammer's Serenade has long been a favourite of mine so now it's time to explore more of his oeuvre. It definitely sounds of it's period but not as adventurous as the contemporaneous Sibelius.


----------



## Balthazar

*Chopin ~ Mazurkas, Ballades Nos. 1-2, Trois Ecossaises, et al.* Alexandre Tharaud at the piano.

*Mozart ~ Bassoon Concerto, K 191.* Donna Agrell solos backed by Petra Müllejans and the Freiburger Barockorchester.

*Messiaen ~ Cinq Rechants.* The final installment of Messiaen's "Tristan Trilogy." The Kühn Female Choir performs with the Kühn Chamber Soloists.


----------



## EDaddy

http://postimage.org/

Works well for driving in Maui 

(So does Bob Marley)


----------



## Pugg

​*Chopin; Waltzes*
_Alexande Tharaud_


----------



## brotagonist

Now I really have been sitting here too long  I am listening to:

Messiaen Turangalîla-Symphonie
Orchestre Philharmonique de Radio France, Myung-Whun Chung

...just because it was mentioned last night  and I like it!


----------



## Pugg

Balthazar said:


> *Chopin ~ Mazurkas, Ballades Nos. 1-2, Trois Ecossaises, et al.* Alexandre Tharaud at the piano.
> 
> *Mozart ~ Bassoon Concerto, K 191.* Donna Agrell solos backed by Petra Müllejans and the Freiburger Barockorchester.
> 
> *Messiaen ~ Cinq Rechants.* The final installment of Messiaen's "Tristan Trilogy." The Kühn Female Choir performs with the Kühn Chamber Soloists.


Tharaud is fabulous isn't he?:tiphat:


----------



## Pugg

​
*Greta Bradman/ Richard Bonynge*


----------



## starthrower

Early 70s doc


----------



## ArtMusic




----------



## Pugg

​*Beethoven; Egmond.*
_Pilar Lorengar/ Greoge Szell._


----------



## Cosmos

Woke up extra early for no reason. Going to wait a bit before talking a walk while watching the sunrise:

*Hummel* - Piano Quintet in Eb; Stephane Logerot, Christoph Gaugue, Trio Wanderer

*Mozart* - Piano Concerto no. 25 in C; Alicia de Larrocha, Sir Georg Solti, London Philharmonic










*Rheinberger* - Organ Concerto in F major; Michael Murray, Jahja Ling, Royal Philharmonic Orchestra


----------



## TurnaboutVox

*Koechlin
String Quartet No. 1 in D, Op. 51
String Quartet No. 2, Op. 57*
Ardeo Quartet [Ar Re-Se, 2007]

Gorgeous French impressionism.










*Boccherini
String Quartet in G minor, Op. 32 No. 5
String Quartet in G, Op. 44 No. 4
String Quartet in A, Op. 26 No. 4
String Quartet in A, Op. 8 No. 6
String Quartet in E minor, Op. 33 No. 5*
Appónyi Quartet [Ars Musici, 1993]










*Beethoven
Piano Sonatas Opp. 109, 110, 111*
Andras Schiff [ECM, 2008]

Although I like Schiff's cool, precise readings I am not a fan of the clangorous recording, whatever reviews might say.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mozart*; variations/ K455,500,54,573,613
_Daniel Barenboim_


----------



## The Member Who Forgot

*Bruckner - Symphony No: 1*

Thanks to all who recommended it to me.
foobar - concert hall - MD10 - S86ae


----------



## MrTortoise

Following up Symphony Saturday with William Walton's Symphony No. 2. Royal Philharmonic Orchestra conducted by Vladimir Ashkenazy in a live recording.


----------



## bejart

JS Bach: English Suite No.2 in A Minor, BWV 807

Murray Perahia, piano


----------



## Pugg

​*Clementi*:2 Symphonies/ piano concerto.
Spada/ D'Avalos


----------



## Vronsky

*Richard Wagner -- Complete Works for Piano*









Richard Wagner, Stephan Möller (Piano) -- Complete Works for Piano


----------



## Dim7

Arbantold Schoenweberg - Concerto for nine Warsaw survivors "To the memory of an angel"


----------



## elgar's ghost

Hindemith - complete 'Kammermusik' - seven chamber concertos plus 'Kleine Kammermusik' for 5 wind instruments:

















Granados - discs 2 and 5 from The Complete Piano Music.

Los majos enamorados pts 1 & II, Libro de horas, Elisenda, Barcarola and 12 danzas españolas:


----------



## Pugg

​
*LISZT* Concertos 1 & 2
(LSO/Kondrashin)


----------



## Vasks

_Enjoyed the unique tone of Maurice Andre's piccolo trumpet playing of oboe and flute transcriptions_


----------



## MrTortoise

Giacinto Scelsi

Ohio (for 16 strings)
Ave Maria, from Three Latin Prayers for solo voice (cello)
Anâgâmin (for 11 strings)
Ygghur (cello)
Natura renovatur (for 11 strings)
Alleuja, from Three Latin Prayers for solo voice (cello)

Frances-Marie Uitti, cello
Münchener Kammerorchester
Christoph Poppen, cond.


----------



## bejart

Anton Vranicky (1761-1820): String Quartet Op.13, No.1

Stamic Quartet: Jindrich Pazdera and Josef Kekula, violins -- Jan Peruska, viola -- Petr Hejny, cello


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Dmitri Shostakovich, Symphony #10 In E Minor, op. 93








Helsinki Philarmonic, Led by James De Preist.


----------



## Pugg

​*Beethoven; Triple concerto/ Choral fantasy.*
_Ma/ Perlman/ Barenboim_.


----------



## Biwa

Harpsichord Gems Vol. 3:

J.C.F. Fischer: Musicalisches Blumen-Büschlein

Olga Martynova (harpsichord)


----------



## Pugg

​* Mahler; Symphony no 2*
_Hendricks/ Ludwig/ Bernstein._


----------



## Selby




----------



## Marschallin Blair

Johnnie Burgess said:


> Dmitri Shostakovich, Symphony #10 In E Minor, op. 93
> View attachment 74695
> 
> 
> Helsinki Philarmonic, Led by James De Preist.






























Right on.

The De Priest Shostakovich _Eleventh_ was the second one I ever bought (the first being the Jarvi/Gothenburg on DG).

I liked it- then I got the Berglund/Bournemouth on EMI and loved 'that' even more for its monumental power and stellar engineering. Then I got the Haitink/Concertgebouw and loved 'that' for its even more urgent reading than the Berglund.

Well, I ended up getting- and this is from Marschallin-memory so I may be forgetting some performances- the EMI Jansons, the EMI studio Stokowski, the Russia Disc live Moscow Stokowski, the '59 Mravinsky, the Teldec Rostropovich, and the '59 Konwitschny.

I find the Berglund to be the most powerfully engineered, the Konwitschny to among the most dramatically urgent, but the live '58 Stokowski Radio Symphony Orchestra to be absolutely monumental- and indispensable, despite the poor sound quality.

Stokowski's dynamic sweep of the strings in the "January Ninth" cut are exhilarating- and terrifying. His ending to "Eternal Memory" is the most passionate and sublime performance of anything I've ever heard in Shostakovich: the strings swell and cascade and absolutely rip your heart out- the brass climaxes are absolutely molten. Stokowski's "The Alarm" has all of the 'heart-in-your throat feelings' that one would emotionally expect of true revolutionary upheaval- and the very ending of this section is the most powerfully-sustained brass that I've heard- though in all honesty, I like Konwitschny's faster pace and phrasing better.

Everyone has a certain 'way' they want to hear a piece done of course.

For the Shostakovich _Eleventh_, my standards are 'ardent passion' and 'maximum firepower.'

The music deserves nothing less.


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Arcangelo Corelli, Op. 6 # 8 Concerto Grosso In G Minor (Christmas Concerto)









Tafelmusik


----------



## Selby




----------



## Marschallin Blair

SiegendesLicht, I'm either too blonde to figure it out or my Visitor Message module isn't working right; and of course my TC e-mail will remain inoperative until I clear out my box from 994 stored e-mails down to less than 500. There is no button on my Visitor Message that allows me to add a comment to your comment- so I'll say it here in Current Listening where hopefully you'll see it:

_*Thank you, Darlin'.*_ *;D*


----------



## EDaddy

Another beautiful morning in Maui. This is my third day. Vivaldi's Concert for the Prince of Poland is filling my sunny Lanai.


http://postimage.org/


----------



## Marschallin Blair

EDaddy said:


> Another beautiful morning in Maui. This is my third day. Vivaldi's Concert for the Prince of Poland is filling my sunny Lanai.
> 
> 
> http://postimage.org/


"Another beautiful morning on Maui"- *WHY AREN'T YOU SWIMMING AT THE BEACH!!!!* _;D_


----------



## EDaddy

^^^^^^^^It's only 7:30AM here. Believe me, it's on the list of today's activities!^^^^^^^^^


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Vaughan Williams Symphony # 7 "Sinfonia Antartica"
André Previn and the London Symphony Orchestra


----------



## pmsummer

FÜR ANNA MARIA
_Piano Music_
*Arvo Pärt *
Jeroen van Veen - piano
Douw Fonda - cello

_Brilliant Classics_


----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## Morimur

*Crumb | Gervasoni | Haas - Makrokosmos; Magical Worlds of Sound (Makrokosmos Quartet)*


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Outstanding recording quality, a top-three all-time favorite performance for me, and the absolutely most FER-OC-IOUS "Ritual of Abduction" that I've ever heard.

The Mehta/LAPO _Sacre _is thrilling in every way.


----------



## millionrainbows

Steve Reich: Four Organs; Bang On A Can (Nonesuch). As usual, to tune the brain up.
Avantgarde Favourites of the 20th Century; Ligeti/Chamber Concerto; Webern/Concerto; Varese/Octandre; Lutoslawski/Chain I; Takemitsu/Rain Coming; Birtwistle/Ritual Fragment; Aarhus Sinfonietta, rec. 2002 (Scandinavian Classics). A nice program in every sense. My favorite here is the Takemitsu, followed by the Varese, Webern, Lutoslawski, Ligeti, Birtwistle.


----------



## George O

Marschallin Blair said:


> Every little pose of Em's just evanesces into another cute pose- just like a mini-ballerina. I just _LOVE _her.


Well then, here are a couple more of the ballerina that I posted when you were away on your world cruise:

http://www.talkclassical.com/37262-current-listening-vol-iii-659.html?highlight=#post918142

http://www.talkclassical.com/37262-current-listening-vol-iii-660.html?highlight=#post918238


----------



## George O

pmsummer said:


> FÜR ANNA MARIA
> _Piano Music_
> *Arvo Pärt *
> Jeroen van Veen - piano
> Douw Fonda - cello
> 
> _Brilliant Classics_


I haven't bought this yet. Do you recommend it?


----------



## George O

Dag Achatz transcribes for piano 2 hands:

Igor Stravinsky (1882-1971): L'Oiseau de feu, Suite (1919) 
(arranged for piano 2 hands by Stravinsky's son Soulima and Dag Achatz)

father and son:










Pjotr Ilitj Tjajkovskij (1840-1893): Casse Noisette, Suite (1892)

Dag Achatz, piano










on BIS (Stockholm; record manufactured in West Germany), from 1983

5 stars


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 2008 - '10, 2001.


----------



## pmsummer

MUSIC FOR TRUMPET AND ORGAN
*Tomaso Albinoni, Johann Gottfried Walther, Giovanni Battista Martini, Johann Christian Bach*
Marie-Claire Alain - organ
Maurice Andre - trumpet

_Musical Heritage Society_ via Erato


----------



## nightscape

Marschallin Blair said:


> I liked it- then I got the Berglund/Bournemouth on EMI and loved 'that' even more for its monumental power and stellar engineering. Then I got the Haitink/Concertgebouw and loved 'that' for its even more urgent reading than the Berglund.
> 
> I find the Berglund to be the most powerfully engineered, the Konwitschny to among the most dramatically urgent, but the live '58 Stokowski Radio Symphony Orchestra to be absolutely monumental- and indispensable, despite the poor sound quality.
> 
> For the Shostakovich _Eleventh_, my standards are 'ardent passion' and 'maximum firepower.'
> 
> The music deserves nothing less.


The Berglund has some awesome power and clarify in the orchestration. They did a good job with the remaster. Love the way those bells shines through at the end without becoming overbearing.

It's a nice change up in performance style when compared to Haitink, which is very convincing. My personal favorite is Jansons with Philadelphia, which seems to have everything; sound quality, strong marriage with the material and Orchestra, and tempo.


----------



## Becca

> Right on.
> 
> The De Priest Shostakovich _Eleventh_ was the second one I ever bought (the first being the Jarvi/Gothenburg on DG).
> 
> I liked it- then I got the Berglund/Bournemouth on EMI and loved 'that' even more for its monumental power and stellar engineering. Then I got the Haitink/Concertgebouw and loved 'that' for its even more urgent reading than the Berglund.
> 
> Well, I ended up getting- and this is from Marschallin-memory so I may be forgetting some performances- the EMI Jansons, the EMI studio Stokowski, the Russia Disc live Moscow Stokowski, the '59 Mravinsky, the Teldec Rostropovich, and the '59 Konwitschny.
> 
> I find the Berglund to be the most powerfully engineered, the Konwitschny to among the most dramatically urgent, but the live '58 Stokowski Radio Symphony Orchestra to be absolutely monumental- and indispensable, despite the poor sound quality.
> 
> Stokowski's dynamic sweep of the strings in the "January Ninth" cut are exhilarating- and terrifying. His ending to "Eternal Memory" is the most passionate and sublime performance of anything I've ever heard in Shostakovich: the strings swell and cascade and absolutely rip your heart out- the brass climaxes are absolutely molten. Stokowski's "The Alarm" has all of the 'heart-in-your throat feelings' that one would emotionally expect of true revolutionary upheaval- and the very ending of this section is the most powerfully-sustained brass that I've heard- though in all honesty, I like Konwitschny's faster pace and phrasing better.
> 
> Everyone has a certain 'way' they want to hear a piece done of course.
> 
> For the Shostakovich _Eleventh_, my standards are 'ardent passion' and 'maximum firepower.'
> 
> The music deserves nothing less.


Listen to Semyon Bychkov's live performance of the 11th with the Berlin Philharmonic available in the Digital Concert Hall. I have the Berglund but prefer Bychkov.


----------



## pmsummer

George O said:


> I haven't bought this yet. Do you recommend it?


I do. It's a little 'sharper edged' than the ECM versions of the same works. Well recorded (a bit dry, perhaps, not much sense of 'space'), very well pressed, and well performed (Fonda's cello is at times harsher than I am used to on these works).

...and the price was right at my local HPB.


----------



## nightscape

Becca said:


> Listen to Semyon Bychkov's live performance of the 11th with the Berlin Philharmonic available in the Digital Concert Hall. I have the Berglund but prefer Bychkov.


I saw Bychkov perform the 11th with Philadelphia a couple of years ago. It was great, played with ice and fire at all the right moments!


----------



## Skilmarilion

*Saariaho* - Flute Concerto









*Schnittke* - Symphony No. 7 (BBC National Orch. of Wales / Otaka)









*Maxwell Davies* - Symphony No. 10 "Alla ricerca di Borromini"


----------



## Dedalus

Mahler's ninth symphony


----------



## The Member Who Forgot

*Haydn - Symphony No: 1*

Haydn free download


----------



## Vaneyes

nightscape said:


> *I saw Bychkov perform the {*Shosty*} 11th *with Philadelphia a couple of years ago. It was great, played with ice and fire at all the right moments!


Good to hear. His rec. w. BPO (Philips rec.1987) is my preference for that work. :tiphat:


----------



## Eramirez156

*The Complete String Quartets*
*Dmitri Shostakovich*









* Quatuor Danel*

*CD III*
* String Quartet No. 14 in F-Sharp Major, Op. 142
String Quartet No. 8 in C Minor, Op. 110
String Quartet No. 12 in D-Flat Major, Op. 133*


----------



## millionrainbows

Dvorak Piano Quintets in A, op. 5 & 81; Borodin/Richter (Philips). Nice live recording, and Richter makes it one of the best, for his great restraint and control of dynamics.
Next up, solo Tartini, Andrew Manze (harmoni mundi).


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Zemlisky and some lady named Johanna*


----------



## Guest

I don't have the original recording, but this SACD remaster certainly sounds great, and the performances are superb.


----------



## opus55

Pugg said:


> *Puccini; Turandot*
> _Dame Joan Sutherland/ Luciano Pavarotti et al._
> Straight to disc 2 .


One of my favorite operas.

I rode bicycle long enough to listen the entire Rosenkavalier. It is a master piece!










Then cooling off after shower listening to Haydn Symphony 8


----------



## Itullian

Kontrapunctus said:


> I don't have the original recording, but this SACD remaster certainly sounds great, and the performances are superb.


The real deal.


----------



## Mahlerian

Schoenberg: 2 Lieder Op. 14
Konrad Jarnot, Urs Liska









Mozart: Piano Sonata in F K332, in B-flat K333, Fantasia in C minor K 475, Sonata in C minor K457
Mitsuko Uchida


----------



## hpowders

Jean Sibelius Seventh Symphony
Philadelphia Orchestra
Eugene Ormandy

One of the greatest performances of this towering, magnificent score.

The incredibly brilliant analog stereo sound (1975 vintage) is so much better to these ears than the dead, lifeless, digital sound I must endure on most recent recordings. Progress?


----------



## opus55

R.Strauss: Salome










I think I found my first favorite Salome.


----------



## Selby

Lichtbogen (1986)


----------



## Eramirez156

Yet more *DSCH*

*Symphony No. 11*
*Dmitri Shostakovich *









* Berlin Philharmoniker*
*Semyon Bychkov*


----------



## TurnaboutVox

*William Walton
Belshazzar's Feast
Symphony No. 1*
Colin Davis, LSO [LSO, 2011]

Both works are given great performances here.


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Beethoven Symphony # 3 In E Flat Major, Op. 55







Harnoncourt CoE


----------



## Selby

Symphony No. 5, Op. 82 (1915/16-19)


----------



## Badinerie

Marschallin Blair said:


> Who's the 'Baby,' Baddie?
> 
> (The icon, Dear. The icon.)


She's Ethel Oliver, from my collection of Edwardian Actress Postcards. One of the very first I bought Many moons ago.
Sorry about the late answer, had a really hectic day! 
Miss Oliver (1892 - 22 Sep 1946) Hailed from Spokane Washington but made a career here in the UK
Link to my website of Edwardian actresses in my Profile under Home page


----------



## tortkis

Korngold: The String Quartets - Doric String Quartet (Chandos)








String Quartet No. 1 in A major, Op. 16 (1923)
String Quartet No. 2 in E-flat major, Op. 26 (1933)
String Quartet No. 3 in D major, Op. 34 (1945)

I like the melancholic feeling of these quartets (No. 3 is a bit tense). Very nice.


----------



## Biwa

César Franck: L'œuvre vocale avec orgue Vol. 2

Solistes de Lyon 
Membres du Centre de la Voix Rhône-Alpes 
Diego Innocenzi (organ) 
Bernard Tétu (conductor)

http://www.aeolus-music.com/ae_en/l...Integrale-de-l-aeuvre-vocale-avec-orgue-Vol.2


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Jean Sibelius, Symphony # 5 in E-Flat Major, Op. 82 (Original 1915 version)







Lahti Symphony Orchestra led by Osmo Vanska


----------



## deprofundis

Im currently lisening to a great master name* Thomas Tallis *_Spem in alium_, conduct by mister Jeremy Summerly and executed by oxford camerata on naxos , the cd was made to celebrated tallis 500th anniversary, it come in a nice sleeve and has a nice booklet whit it(well decent).Than i will be currently lisening to naxos world premiere recordings a *compilation of early perriod of the Habsburg renaissance 1340-1520*, what an interresting time span. i dont know the habsburg mutch all i know is they were very rich the cd itself is called *argemtum et aurum* conduct by Marc Lewon and the Ensemble Leones.

One thing for sure naxos never deceive me they amazed me whit there thematic early series,the other thing is, they never ran out of buziness whit Customer like me, i spend all my precious gold buying there cds.

:tiphat:


----------



## nightscape

*Rachmaninoff* - Piano Concerto No. 4 (Haitink/Ashkenazy/Royal Concertgebouw)

I prefer this performance over the one with Previn/London.


----------



## bejart

Jan Vanhal (1739-1813): String Quartet in E Flat

Lotus String Quartet: Sachiko Kobayashi and Mathias Neundorf, violins -- Tomoko Yamasaki, viola -- Chihiro Saito, cello


----------



## MrTortoise

Arnold Schoenberg

String Quartet No. 3, Op. 30

Arditti String Quartet










Alban Berg

Lyric Suite, for orchestra (arrangements of movements 2, 3, and 4)

New York Philharmonic
Pierre Boulez, cond.


----------



## brotagonist

Revelling 









Beethoven Violin Sonatas 1-3, Op.12, no.1-3
Dedicatee: Salieri
Perlman, Ashkenazy
Recorded: 1973-75


----------



## GreatFugue

J. S. Bach: Passacaglia & Fugue in C minor, BWV 582
Karl Richter
Recorded in 1978 for Arkiv / DG

From:








http://www.amazon.com/Bach-Masterworks-Original-Jackets-Collection/dp/B00D6OP1HY/

EDIT: Added Amazon link to purchase, if you're so inclined. It has my recommendation.


----------



## Selby




----------



## George O

Igor Stravinsky (1882-1971)

Suite from the Firebird (transcribed by Guido Agosti and dedicated by him to Ferruccio Busoni)

Modest Petrovich Mussorgsky (1839-1881)

Pictures at an Exhibition

Robin McCabe, piano

on Vanguard (NYC), from 1979










McCabe's playing on the Firebird is incredible and sounds like 4 hands. It was released along with Petrouchka on an SACD in 2002.

5 stars, desert island LP


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Rachmaninov, Rhapsody on a Theme of Paganini, Op. 40









St. Louis Symphony led by Leonard Slatkin

Just bought and downloaded.


----------



## MrTortoise

Johnnie Burgess said:


> Rachmaninov, Rhapsody on a Theme of Paganini, Op. 40
> 
> View attachment 74724
> 
> 
> St. Louis Symphony led by Leonard Slatkin
> 
> Just bought and downloaded.


And lets give Abbey Simon at the keyboard a little credit too


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

MrTortoise said:


> And lets give Abbey Simon at the keyboard a little credit too


Very nice work at the keyboard!


----------



## starthrower

First listen to this in a few years. Awesome recording!


----------



## Emerogork

I have a pet piece that I cannot seem to replay enough. I am trying to learn it to play on my piano but I have to transcribe it myself as I do not know the composer or name of the piece. Maybe someone here can identify it.

It is the piano piece from the 1995 version of Pride and Prejudice movie that Mary plays as Lydia and Mr Wicham leave Longborne.

You can listen to it here: Http://www.ambrofiles.me/GeneralAudio/PridePrejudice.mp3
It is recorded using my phone then transferred to an MP3 file.


----------



## senza sordino

My mother gave this Bach CD to me yesterday. She said "I've never listened to it, why don't you take it?" So it's been sitting on her shelf for about 16 years not listened to, so I gave it a whirl this morning.

Bach Four violin sonatas, and a transcription of the Toccata and Fugue in Am BWV 565, for solo violin. A bit strange to hear it on violin, but it was okay. The other pieces are very nice. Beautiful way to wake up on a Sunday. 
View attachment 74725


Mendelssohn String Quartets 3, 6 & 2
View attachment 74726


and now for something quite different
John Adams. Absolute Jest and Grand Pianola Music. 
View attachment 74727

I bought this CD the first day they had it on sale at Davis Hall in San Francisco. I was on holiday there, and I wanted to visit their gift shop. I walked away with two John Adams CDs. Two for the price of one that day.

The next day, I was walking in Macy's in Union Square and walking out was someone who looked just like John Adams. I stared for a second or two, and he stared back. Was it John Adams who was recognized? I don't know. I should have stopped to ask, but it happened so quickly. I guess even composers have to buy shirts, shoes and underwear.


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Anton Stepanovich Arensky, String Quartet # 2 In A Minor, Op. 35








Lajtha Quartet


----------



## Balthazar

Pugg said:


> ​*Chopin; Waltzes*
> _Alexande Tharaud_





Pugg said:


> Tharaud is fabulous isn't he?:tiphat:


Indeed he is! I love his Scarlatti, his Chopin, his Satie, his Rameau...


----------



## Balthazar

*Messiaen ~ Couleurs de la cité céleste.* Yvonne Loriod at the piano backed by Pierre Boulez and the Ensemble Intercontemporain.

*Chopin / Debussy ~ ...les sons et les parfums.* Javier Perianes plays a selection of short works, alternating between Chopin and Debussy, exploring the connections between them.

*Mendelssohn ~ Symphony No. 4, "Italian," Op. 90.* Claudio Abbado leads the LSO.


----------



## MrTortoise

Gustav Mahler

Symphony No. 8 in E-flat

Marianne Haggander; Mats Persson; Anne Gjevang; Johann Tilli; Ulla Gustafsson; Seppo Ruohonen; Carolina Sandgren; Ulrika Tenstam
Gothenburg Opera Chorus
Gothenburg Symphony Orchestra
Neeme Järvi, cond.


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Heinrich Ignaz Franz Biber, Harmonia artificioso-ariosa: Partia I In D Minor For 2 Volins & Basso Continuo







Tafelmusik


----------



## Pugg

​*Carmen* for orchestra.
_Morton Gould _


----------



## Pugg

Kontrapunctus said:


> I don't have the original recording, but this SACD remaster certainly sounds great, and the performances are superb.


Stunning :tiphat:


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Haydn, Symphony #45 "Farewell" In F-Sharp Minor








Tafelmusik, Bruno Weil


----------



## Pugg

opus55 said:


> R.Strauss: Salome
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think I found my first favorite Salome.


Of cause you did unbeatable. :tiphat:


----------



## Biwa

Sigfrid Karg-Elert (1877-1933)

Ultimate Organ Works Vol. 8

Festmusik from Wagner's "Die Meistersinger von Nürnberg"; 
3 Impressions, Op. 108; 3 New Impressions, Op. 142; 3 Impressions, Op. 72; 3 Pastels, Op. 92

Elke Völker, organ


----------



## Pugg

*Donizetti/ Verdi*, aria's
*Elena Soliotis *


----------



## Marschallin Blair

George O said:


> Johann Sebastian Bach (1685-1750): Sonate g-moll für Oboe und Cembalo, BWV 1020
> 
> Robert Schumann (1810-1856): Drei Romanzen für Oboe und Klavier, op 94
> 
> Benjamin Britten (1913-1976): Sechs Metamorphosen für Oboe solo nach Ovid, op 49 (1952)
> 
> Francis Poulenc (1899-1963): Sonate für Oboe und Klavier (1962)
> 
> Hansjörg Schellenberger, oboe
> Rolf Koenen, harpsichord, piano
> 
> on Deutsche Grammophon (West Germany), from 1974
> 
> 5 stars


Empress Emma showing George 'where' to put the record, no doubt.

I love it. _;D_

-


----------



## Marschallin Blair

George O said:


> It's more challenging to find Emma in this one, but it can be done:


The rational man may adapt himself to the world, but the world adapts itself to Us Empresses- huh Emma?

- Absolutely gorgeous, George.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Becca said:


> Listen to Semyon Bychkov's live performance of the 11th with the Berlin Philharmonic available in the Digital Concert Hall. I have the Berglund but prefer Bychkov.












I have the Bychkov/BPO Philips Shostakovich _Eleventh_, Becca- I just of course forgot to blonde-mention it _en passant_- as you knew I inescapably would. _;D _

I love hearing the absolute precision of the Karajan-era BPO play this music- I just find Bychkov's reading rather tame compared to other readings. There is also very little bass frequency to the low end of the recording- so its missing that kind of knock-out punch for the dramatic sections that I find vital.


----------



## SeptimalTritone

Wagner- Siegfried 



 (act 1 and 2)




 (act 3)

conducted by Boulez


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Badinerie said:


> She's Ethel Oliver, from my collection of Edwardian Actress Postcards. One of the very first I bought Many moons ago.
> Sorry about the late answer, had a really hectic day!
> Miss Oliver (1892 - 22 Sep 1946) Hailed from Spokane Washington but made a career here in the UK
> Link to my website of Edwardian actresses in my Profile under Home page


No rush, Baddie. Salon-time is 'you-time'- you get back when you can. _;D_

I'll check out that link on your profile page- _merci. _


----------



## Marschallin Blair

nightscape said:


> *Rachmaninoff* - Piano Concerto No. 4 (Haitink/Ashkenazy/Royal Concertgebouw)
> 
> I prefer this performance over the one with Previn/London.


_
^^ YEAH-huh!_

I really love the whiplash, burning last movement of the Haitink/Ashkenazy/Concertgebouw Rachmaninov _Fourth Piano Concerto_ too.










But, to be fair, the most heroic and ennobling build-up and climax to the first movement of the Rachmaninov_ Fourth Piano Concerto _that I've ever heard is clearly the Previn/Ashkenazy/LSO performance.

This section has to be heard to be believed. It just completely sweeps me off my feet- its like being transported from the base of the Alps to the top of the Eiger face in less than twenty seconds.

Absolutely exhilarating.


----------



## Josh




----------



## Pugg

​
*Saint-Saëns; piano concertos 1-2-4*
_Jean-Philipe Collard._


----------



## Dr Johnson

Hindemith. Flute Sonata. Mp3 download from somewhere.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Waiter, are_ Zarzuelas_ on the menu?

Caballe's voice, Supervia's style- I'll take both. _;D_


----------



## Pugg

​Before the next voting, playing this.
*Massenet; Werther*
_Carreras/ von Stade.
_


----------



## The Member Who Forgot

*Haydn - Symphony No: 3*

Very soporific, free download.


----------



## MoonlightSonata

Bernstein, _Candide_
I haven't really heard much of Bernstein, music before, but this is very good!


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mozart; String quintets.*
Alban berg Quartett & Markus Wolf.


----------



## Blancrocher

Liszt: Reminiscences of Don Juan (Argerich/Beroff)


----------



## schigolch




----------



## elgar's ghost

Josh said:


>


I read about this opera in the Penguin Guide and it seems right up my street. On the strength of that I have put it in my Amazon shopping basket and assigned it a priority rating.


----------



## Jeff W

*In which Jeff cannot come up with a title*

Good morning TC from grey and overcast Albany! Apparently today is some kind of holiday but I had to work anyways. No bother. It gave me a chance to listen to music! Yay!









Started off with the Symphony No. 11 'The Year 1905' by Dmitri Shostakovich. Rudolf Barshai conducted the WDR Sinfonieorchester. There will be an encore of this one tonight.









Next some Brahms. Symphonies No. 1 & 3 with Eugen Jochum conducting the Berlin Philharmonic. Glorious old fashioned mono recordings from the 1950s.









Mozart's Piano Concertos No. 11, 13 & 14. Jos Van Immerseel playing the pianoforte and conducting Anima Eterna.









Haydn's Piano Trios Nos. 1 to 5 with the Beaux Arts Trio playing. Not against listening to modern instrument recordings but would have preferred a period instrument group but this was all Apple Music seemed to have.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Ernesto Halffter - Orchestral Music.

All works from the early part of the composer's career, who appears to be generally ignored these days despite living until 1989. He was taught by de Falla (Halffter made a version for performance of his unfinished epic _Atlántida_) - the master's influence is discernible in some of this early material even when putting aside its 'Spanishness', but the music is certainly none the worse for that. The longest work here, the Sinfonietta, sounds almost Poulencian in its perkiness in places.

Habanera (1931), Cavatina (1933), Al Amanecer (1937), 2 Esquisses symphoniques (1925) and Sinfonietta (1925):










Following up with piano works of Ligeti, who scarcely needs any introduction.

Études pour piano - Books I & II (1985-1994), Musica ricercata (1951-53), White on White (extract from Études pour piano - Book III) (1995):


----------



## Pugg

schigolch said:


>


On the menu for tonight, thanks for the tip. :tiphat:


----------



## Pugg

​*Jonas Kaufmann*; You are the world to me.


----------



## Vronsky

*Mozart -- Symphonies: 39, 40 & 41 · Shostakovich -- Piano Trios 1 & 2*









Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart -- Symphonies: 39, 40 & 41
Herbert von Karajan (Conductor), Berliner Philharmoniker









Dmitri Shostakovich -- Piano Trios 1 & 2
Beaux Arts Trio


----------



## bejart

Francesco Geminiani (1687-1762): Cello Sonata in A Major, Op.5, No.1

Anthony Pleeth, cello -- Richard Webb, cello continuo -- Christopher Hogwood, harpsichord


----------



## Pugg

​*Strauss ; Four Last Songs.
Lucia Popp.*


----------



## eljr

*Leopold Stokowski
Virgil Thomson: The Plow That Broke the Plains/The River [SACD]*

This has become an annual labor day spin for me.


----------



## Heliogabo

*Ludwig Van Beethoven*
_String quartet Op. 130_
_Grosse Fugue Op. 133_
Tokyo string quartet


----------



## Pugg

​*Schubert; Death and the maiden.*
_Pavel Haas Quartet _


----------



## eljr

*Norwegian Radio Orchestra
Magne Amdahl: Astrognosia & Æsop*

Blu-ray


----------



## Vasks

_Dorati does Sibelius on an Odeon LP: En Saga, Oceanides, etc_


----------



## Pugg

​*Donizetti; Maria Stuarda.*
_Sills / Farrell/ Burrows/ Quilicio .
_


----------



## hombre777

Louise Farrenc - Symphony No.1 and No.3


----------



## eljr

*Kronos Quartet
One Earth, One People, One Love: Kronos Plays Terry Riley*


----------



## Guest

Pugg said:


> ​*Schubert; Death and the maiden.*
> _Pavel Haas Quartet _


Yay, I've got this. Really got me into Schuey.


----------



## Guest

eljr said:


> *Kronos Quartet
> One Earth, One People, One Love: Kronos Plays Terry Riley*


Excellent cover!


----------



## MrTortoise

Piano Music in America 1900-1945

Roger Shields, piano

Carl Ruggles: Evocations, 4 Chants for Piano
Charles Ives: The Anti-Abolitionist Riots, Some Southpaw Pitching, and "The Alcotts" from Sonata No. 2 (Concord Mass.)
Roger Sessions: Piano Sonata, Op. 1
William Schuman: Three-Score Set
Aaron Copland: Piano Variations


----------



## elgar's ghost

dogen said:


> Excellent cover!


Beautiful, isn't it? Reminds me of my old Spirograph set from when I was a kid. Not that I was very good with it, though - drawing even the simplest hypotrochoids accurately was never my strong suit.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

The *Lucia* Mad Scene may seem a bit modest in display (no long cadenza with flute, no stratospheric top notes), but is none the worse for that. As an interpretation, it lies somewhere between Callas and Caballe, to name two of my favourite Lucias. She doesn't have Caballe's fluency in coloratura, let alone Callas's, but is always dramatically involved and alive to the music's changing moods.

The Verdi items go somewhat better, very much school of Callas in Amelia's big Act II _scena_ from *Un Ballo in Maschera*, though she can he found guilty of over-emphasising the contrasts, where Callas binds the scene into a more convincing whole. Like Callas, she phrases through the section with the top C, but, unlike her, has to take a couple of extra breaths in the two rising phrases before it.

The gentler emotions of Amelia's third act aria are well realised, as is Desdemona's _Willow Song_ and _Ave Maria_ suit her well, and she delivers a very creditable version of Leonora's _Pace, pace_.


----------



## MrTortoise

Olivier Messiaen

Turangalîla Symphony

Yvonne Loriod, piano
Jeanne Loriod, odnes Martenot
Bastille Opera Orchestra
Myung-Whun Chung, cond.


----------



## Dr Johnson

Symphony No. 9


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Bax, Symphony No. 2*


----------



## Tristan

*Chopin* - Ballade No. 2 in F









This isn't just my favorite of Chopin's Ballades, it's one of my favorite works of Chopin in general. The contrast between the beautiful and sentimental opening bars with the jarring middle section is especially remarkable. And the opening bars have to be some of the most beautiful piano music ever written.


----------



## MrTortoise

Igor Stravinsky

Pulcinella

Columbia Symphony Orchestra
Igor Stravinsky, cond.


----------



## Musicophile

Brahms: Clarinet Sonatas - Coppola - Staier.

I just reviewed the album on my blog: http://musicophilesblog.com/2015/09...k-the-clarinet-sonatas-by-coppola-and-staier/


----------



## deprofundis

Im lisening to *Argentum et Aurum *'' musical treasure from the early habsburg renaissance'' on naxos early music serie what a fine compilation of works we have here that cover some significant time span 1340-1520 (14th century to 16th century).The instrumentation make these recording memorable so is the singers here, this was one of my bold move into adventureous buying, a new naxos whit splendide music, im not deceived at all.You guys should check it out if you have 10 bucks to spend, you can't go wrong whit this.


----------



## Guest

Coates
String Quartet no 9

Kreutzer Quartet.

Finally got round to her ninth. One of her best I think, from an excellent series.


----------



## elgar's ghost

More Ligeti for this evening - chamber and keyboard.

String Quartet no. 1 (1953-4), String Quartet no. 2 (1968), Andante & Allegretto for string quartet (1950), Trio for Violin, Horn & Piano (1982), Ten Pieces for Wind Quintet (1968), Six Bagatelles for Wind Quintet (1953), Sonata for Solo Viola (1991-94), Five Pieces for Piano Four-Hands (1942-1950), Sonatina for piano (1950), Allegro for piano (1943), Two Capriccios & Invention for piano (1947-48), Three Pieces for Two Pianos (1976), works for harpsichord - Passacaglia ungherese, Hungarian Rock and Continuum (1968-1978) and works for organ - Ricercare (1951), Two Studies (1967 & 1969) and Volumina (1961-62):


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Michale Haydn, Symphony #25 In G Major (Perger 16)








Slovak Chamber Orchestra, Led by Bohdan Warchal


----------



## OldFashionedGirl

_On Spotify: _ 







*Beethoven *- Pianos Trios Opus 70 and 97. Isabelle Faust, Jean-Guihen Queyras and Alexander Melnikov.


----------



## Dr Johnson

No. 7


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Tchaikovsky, ymphony # 1 "Winter Daydreams" in G Minor, Op. 13








Gothenburg Symphony Orchestra led by Neeme Jarvi


----------



## bejart

Vaclav Pichl (1741-1805): Violin Concerto in D Major

Milan Lajcik conducting the Prague Chamber Orchestra -- Gabriela Demeterova, violin


----------



## brotagonist

I'm winding up a very long breakfast with a cup of Yunnan Dian Hong tea, listening to the third disc in the set before heading out in a bit...









Dutilleux Sonate, Figures, Préludes, Strophes, Ainsi la Nuit, Sonnets, San Francisco Night
Quatuor sine nomine and numerous others

This disc is a great surprise  I have heard a few discs of Dutilleux's orchestral music, but these chamber works are not what I expected. I am enjoying this very much  and will be revisiting it a few more times today and tomorrow. I confess that I had expected this to be the least interesting disc of the set, but this one is special!


----------



## Selby

Symphony No. 6 in D minor, Op. 104 (1923)


----------



## MrTortoise

William Byrd

selections from 'Cantiones Sacrae' (1591)
Gradualia, Propers forthe Lady Mass in Eastertide (1605)

Thanks to Chordalrock for pointing me to this recording!


----------



## Badinerie

Bit of lennie does Haydn..... Love that Paukenschlag!


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

Peter Tchaikovsky - Symphony No. 1 in G minor, Op. 13 'Winter Dreams' (Kurt Masur; Gewandhausorchester Leipzig).









Getting to know the earlier Tchaikovsky symphonies. Lots of awesome music here.


----------



## opus55

More Haydn.. String Quartets, Op.20 Nos 1-3 then Symphonies 9 and 10.


----------



## PeteW

Rachmaninov Piano Concerto 2 (Nicolai Lugansky). 
Radio 3 this evening. 
A rare treat, and who could not be reduced to tears? 
Or at the very least notice a little melting of the heart?


----------



## Eramirez156

*Franz Schmidt*
*Symphony No. 2*









*Vienna Philharmonic*
*Erich Leinsdorf *

recorded 29 October 1983

The *Vienna Philharmonic*, under *Semyon Bychkov*. will perform this symphony on Prom 73 on September 10th
http://www.theguardian.com/music/2015/aug/29/about-franz-schmidt-composer-hitler


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Antonín Dvořák, Symphonic Poem, Op. 107 - "The Water Goblin"








Czech Philharmonic Orchestra led by Charles Mackeras


----------



## George O

Sergei Rachmaninov (1873-1943)

The Four Piano Concertos
Rhapsody on a Theme of Paganini










Vladimir Ashkenazy, piano
The London Symphony Orchestra / André Previn

3-LP box set on London (NYC, records made in England), from 1972

5 stars


----------



## Guest

This new Marc-Andre Hamelin recording is fantastic. I thoroughly enjoyed his performance of the Quintet at the Santa Fe Chamber Music Festival this summer, so it's great to have it on disc. The piano part is so loud and massive that I imagine it is tricky to balance against the Quartet, but all sounds fine here. The Quartet No.2 is less intense but still has its share of driving motor rhythms.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

GregMitchell said:


> The *Lucia* Mad Scene may seem a bit modest in display (no long cadenza with flute, no stratospheric top notes), but is none the worse for that. As an interpretation, it lies somewhere between Callas and Caballe, to name two of my favourite Lucias. She doesn't have Caballe's fluency in coloratura, let alone Callas's, but is always dramatically involved and alive to the music's changing moods.
> 
> The Verdi items go somewhat better, very much school of Callas in the Amelia's big Act II _scena_ from *Un Ballo in Maschera*, though she can he found guilty of over-empasising the contrasts, where Callas binds the scene into a more convincing whole. Like Callas, she phrases through the section with the top C, but, unlike her, has to take a couple of extra breaths in the two rising phrases before it.
> 
> The gentler emotions of Amelia's third act aria are well realised, as is Desdemona's _Willow Song_ and _Ave Maria_ suit her well, and she delivers a very creditable version of Leonora's _Pace, pace_.












I couldn't agree more.

Sass is separated definitely, in character and in habits of thought, from Callas' extremely well-thought out interpretative nuances in tone, color, shading, and inflection.

Given.

Sass seems to have a nascent command of range, control, and flexibility- but it never gets fully actualized to its full dramatic potential. I hear so many passages of hers which have an unbelievable timbral sheen to her dark tones- which just seem to wax into the most effortless and delicate sunbursts of sound. Okay. . . but what's in between?- I of course say this as a huge mid-to-late-seventies Sylvia Sass 'fan.' The beauty of her timbre is a drug to my ears- I just want more intense doses of it.

When she has those rare moments of dramatic inspiration where her voice mirrors the subtlety of what is being expressed- she is absolutely 'glorious.' And at her best, I just 'obsess' on her- like how I cherish her Lina in the Gardelli _Stiffelio_. I'll just play her passages over and over again.

I just wish she would put more study into the psychological frames of mind of the characters she portrays sometimes.

Lanfranco Rasponi relays an incident in his book the _Last Prima Donnas _where she was rehearsing Puccini's _Manon Lescaut._ When it became evident by the looks on the faces of the people around her that she didn't know a correct Italian word that she was singing about- instead of asking those around her what she just said (Sass being a native Hungarian), she just sat back calmly and indifferently.

Very 'Diva.'

Very 'Norma Desmond.

- And I LOOOOVE her.

Admittedly, not very professional though.

Who cares though, Syliva. You're gorgeous.


----------



## PeteW

George O said:


> Sergei Rachmaninov (1873-1943)
> 
> The Four Piano Concertos
> Rhapsody on a Theme of Paganini
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vladimir Ashkenazy, piano
> The London Symphony Orchestra / André Previn
> 
> 3-LP box set on London (NYC, records made in England), from 1972
> 
> 5 stars


Superb indeed. The definitive recordings?


----------



## pmsummer

DIFFERENT TRAINS
*Steve Reich*
Kronos Quartet
ELECTRIC COUNTERPOINT
*Steve Reich*
Pat Metheny - guitar

_Nonesuch_


----------



## starthrower




----------



## TurnaboutVox

*Sir William Walton
The String Quartets: No. 1; No. 2 in A minor*
Emperor Quartet [Black Box Classics, 2001]

Now, this is quite excellent. Walton's early (1922) first quartet is a convincing work showing Berg and Bartok, I think, as influences. Dense and highly contrapuntal but not heavily dissonant to my ears, I can't think why this work has been so neglected.

The Emperor quartet also give an impassioned and satisfying acount of the well known A-minor quartet.


----------



## Selby

Jean Sibelius
The Complete Original Piano Music

Erik T. Tawaststjerna, piano

Sorry, I couldn't find a good picture.

Why is Sibelius' piano music rarely discussed?


----------



## Eramirez156

*Jean Sibelius*
* En Saga, Tapiola, Finlandia and Valse Triste*

View attachment 74770


*Concertgebouw Orchestra*
*Eduard van Beinum*


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Eramirez156 said:


> *Jean Sibelius*
> * En Saga, Tapiola, Finlandia and Valse Triste*
> 
> View attachment 74770
> 
> 
> *Concertgebouw Orchestra*
> *Eduard van Beinum*


I need to hear this. I'm especially curious to hear Van Beinum's treatment of _En Saga_ and _Tapiola _with the glorious Concertgebouw. I can imagine how he'd do the storm sequence in _Tapiola _and the horn build-ups in _En Saga_.

Any feedback to share on this?


----------



## George O

PeteW said:


> Superb indeed. The definitive recordings?


Well, Ashkenazy's are superb.

But my absolute favorite "Rhapsody on a Theme of Paganini" is










Gary Graffman, piano 
New York Philharmonic / Leonard Bernstein
on Columbia (NYC), from 1964

Close second is Leon Fleisher with the Cleveland Orchestra / George Szell.

Both Graffman and Fleisher later had useless right hands from focal dystonia.

A desert island disc of Rachmaninoff Concerto No. 3 is Martha Argerich with RSO Berlin / Riccardo Chailly.


----------



## Heliogabo

*Franz Schubert*
_String quartet "Death and the maiden"_
Alban Berg quartett


----------



## PeteW

George O said:


> Well, Ashkenazy's are superb.
> 
> But my absolute favorite "Rhapsody on a Theme of Paganini" is
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gary Graffman, piano
> New York Philharmonic / Leonard Bernstein
> on Columbia (NYC), from 1964
> 
> Close second is Leon Fleisher with the Cleveland Orchestra / George Szell.
> 
> Both Graffman and Fleisher later had useless right hands from focal dystonia.
> 
> A desert island disc of Rachmaninoff Concerto No. 3 is Martha Argerich with RSO Berlin / Riccardo Chailly.


You are right! I love the Graffman! I have it on vinyl on Great Performances. Is it available anywhere on CD? I have never been able to find it.


----------



## Guest

Neither the composer, pianist, nor the label were known to me, but all are highly satisfying! Rachmaninoff seems to be the main influence on Cooke (1912 1972), but he has plenty of his own touches, if not as immediately memorable as Rachmaninoff's music. Callaghan copes well with the difficult music, and Somm provides excellent sound.


----------



## George O

PeteW said:


> You are right! I love the Graffman! I have it on vinyl on Great Performances. Is it available anywhere on CD? I have never been able to find it.


Amazon in the US has it on CD. Amazon in the UK says unavailable.


----------



## D Smith

PeteW said:


> You are right! I love the Graffman! I have it on vinyl on Great Performances. Is it available anywhere on CD? I have never been able to find it.


Listening to it right now as a matter of fact.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Beethoven, Moonlight Sonata, Waldstein Sonata*

I'm wondering about getting this, since it's a cheap Amazon download. I've seen reviews that say it's second-rate. So far, it sounds fine to me.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

This live performance of Shostakovich's orchestration of Mussorgsky's _Songs and Dances of Death_ is from 1963. Visknevskaya sounds as dramatically convincing as always. Her voice is unusually fresh and squall-free.

I'm not familiar with the music though. I need to meditate on the deeper meaning of the poems first. Vishnevskaya's bringing an awful lot to the table I feel- and I don't have the transliteration of the Cyrillic and the translation of the Cyrillic-to-English to go by to see and hear what's she's doing dramatically.

I'll have to revisit this extraordinary singing when I have my notes in order. . .










Rattle's BPO _Rite_ has an AWESOMELY-POWERFUL timpani in the "Sacrificial Dance". Its slower than I usually like to hear it taken- but oh my God! He makes is so primitively exotic and erotic sounding. It's almost like he was thinking of conducting Revueltas' _Sensemaya_ or something. Thrilling. I play it over and over again.










The recording quality of the Fruhbeck de Burgos _Rite of Spring _is extraordinarily powerful. This is a top-four_ Rite_ for me- savaging and mysterious sounding through-and-through. I found certain passages a little too slow for my tastes- but only sporadically. His _Ritual of the Rival Tribes_ hands-down has the most powerful sounding horns that I've ever heard in any _Rite_. Its definately my favorite passage of his in this performance. Rewind material for sure. _;D_


----------



## KenOC

Manxfeeder said:


> *Beethoven, Moonlight Sonata, Waldstein Sonata*
> 
> I'm wondering about getting this, since it's a cheap Amazon download. I've seen reviews that say it's second-rate. So far, it sounds fine to me.


I have this (the original CDs). A true bargain. Maybe a bit fussy and too-precise for my tastes, but others may feel differently. In any event, at this price you can't go far wrong.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Beethoven, Symphony No. 5*

The Walter Beethoven cycle with the Columbia symphony is another cheap Amazon download. I have 6 and 4, which are great. I'm seeing if the rest are good as well.


----------



## bejart

Haydn: String Quartet No.40 in F Major,. Op.50, No.5

Prazak Quartet: Vaclav Remes and Vlastimil Holek, violins -- Josef Kluson, viola -- Michal Kanka, cello


----------



## Becca

Vasks said:


> _Dorati does Sibelius on an Odeon LP: En Saga, Oceanides, etc_
> 
> View attachment 74746


That recording was my introduction to _Luonnotar_. I think that my vinyl copy is in storage.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Respighi: _Ballad of the Gnomes, Three Botticelli Pictures, Aretusa_

For my money, no one does Respighi as arrestingly exotic as Geoffrey Simon.

The _Three Botticelli Pictures_ on Collins Classic with Richard Hickox has unrivaled clarity of sound, but the Simon performance just coalesces a bit more in structure for me. I wouldn't be without either performance though- not on my life. Especially since the Hickox has Janet Baker's _Arteusa_ on it- which just exudes Italianate spring glory. Her singing is absolutely magnificent.

This music is suitably appropriate in every way for the perfect azure-sky summer day I'm experiencing after recuperating from swimming all yesterday afternoon and then staying up too late afterwards.

All I want to do is hear music._ ;D_


----------



## Guest

George O said:


> Sergei Rachmaninov (1873-1943)
> 
> The Four Piano Concertos
> Rhapsody on a Theme of Paganini
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vladimir Ashkenazy, piano
> The London Symphony Orchestra / André Previn
> 
> 3-LP box set on London (NYC, records made in England), from 1972
> 
> 5 stars


I've always wondered how he managed to play Rachmaninov so well with such small hands--doesn't sound as if he "cheats." (Cutting out notes, re-distributing notes between hands, rolling huge chords, etc.)


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Becca said:


> That recording was my introduction to _Luonnotar_. I think that my vinyl copy is in storage.


Is that the Dorati _Luonnotar _with Gwyneth Jones on it?


----------



## George O

Kontrapunctus said:


> I've always wondered how he managed to play Rachmaninov so well with such small hands--doesn't sound as if he "cheats." (Cutting out notes, re-distributing notes between hands, rolling huge chords, etc.)


Argerich's hands are small and that hasn't stopped her!


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 2003.


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Antonín Dvořák, Symphony # 1 In C Minor "The Bells Of Zionice"







London Symphony Orchestra Led by Istvan Kertesz


----------



## ArtMusic




----------



## Becca

Marschallin Blair said:


> Is that the Dorati _Luonnotar _with Gwyneth Jones on it?


Yes indeed it is!


----------



## opus55

Mahler: Lieder Eines Fahrenden Gesellen
_Dame Janet Baker|Hallé Orchestra|Sir John Barbirolli_









Vivaldi: Double Concertos for Flute and Violin
_Jean-Pierre Rampal|Isaac Stern|Franz Liszt Chamber Orchestra|János Rolla_


----------



## Guest

George O said:


> Argerich's hands are small and that hasn't stopped her!


True. I guess one learns some tricks as one progresses.


----------



## ricklee

...learning to differentiate the warm tone of Oistrakh vs other great violinists.


----------



## opus55

Rimsky-Korsakov: The Tsar's Bride










From the Mariinsky Theatre, St. Petersburg.


----------



## MrTortoise

Arnold Schoenberg

String Quartet No. 2 in F-sharp minor, Op. 10
String Quartet No. 4, Op. 37

Christiane Oelze, soprano
Leipzig String Quartet


----------



## senza sordino

Mahler Symphony no 3. I know this one the least. This is my only recording, so I can't compare it to anything else. The recording seems a bit distant, I had to turn up the speakers beyond what I normally do for classical music. 
View attachment 74780


Grieg Violin Sonatas
View attachment 74781

I have the music for the first sonata, I'm going to start learning it next week.

Berg and Beethoven violin concerti
View attachment 74782

Fantastic recording and performance.

Corigliano Chaconne from the Red Violin,
Enescu Romanian Rhapsody no 1, 
Waxman Tristan and Isolde Fantasia (the violin concerto Wagner should have written), 
John Adams Violin Concerto (I find this much more interesting than Dharma at Big Sur)
View attachment 74783


----------



## Becca

Vaughan Williams Symphony #8
Halle Orchestra / Sir John Barbirolli

This recording, released on Mercury, was made the day after the world premiere of the work in Manchester, UK, 1956, presumably in the old Free Trade Hall which I vaguely remember from school speech days. In some ways this symphony has more in common with the tone of the 3rd and 5th symphonies than the 4th, 6th and 7th, and yet has it's own unique style (and is his shortest symphony). The slow movement, cavatina, has quite a few echoes of _The Lark Ascending_ and the _Norfolk Rhapsodies_.

It is interesting and somewhat alarming to realize that a composers whose first two symphonies were composed before the first world war when my grandparents were in their teens, was still at it when I was growing up, and he had one more symphony yet to come!









P.S. I just realized that the version available on Spotify is from the actual premiere performance which was broadcast by the BBC.


----------



## haydnfan

Tchaikovsky's 6th symphony.


----------



## MrTortoise

Anton Bruckner

Symphony No. 2 in C minor

The Bavarian Radio Symphony Orchestra
Eugene Jochum, cond.


----------



## Pugg

​*Haydn; Symphony's no 48/49/50*
_Antal Dorati_


----------



## Pugg

ArtMusic said:


>


Worth having for Troyanos alone. :tiphat:


----------



## MrTortoise

Grazyna Bacewicz

Piano Quintet No. 1
Piano Sonata No. 2
Piano Quintet No. 2

Krystian Zimerman, piano
Kaja Danczowska, violin
Agata Szymczewska, violin
Ryszard Groblewski, viola
Rafal Kwiatkowski, cello


----------



## MoonlightSonata

Strauss, Der Rosenkavalier


----------



## Marschallin Blair

I found Alan Gilbert's NYPO DACAPO Nielsen set rather tepid and understated in drama. The first movement of the_ Fifth _though has the greatest engineered bass sound that I've heard, which for me is crucial for that march to work. He plays it good. I'm very happy to have it.

My favorite Nielsen sets in terms of drama are still the Ole Schmidt/LSO 'first' and the Bryden Thomson/RNSO 'second.'

Surprisingly, I never seem to see the Thomson mentioned anywhere. The engineered sound is great and the drama is solid.










De Los Angeles' "_Canto negro_" from Montsalvatge's_ Cinco canciones negras_ is pure Carmen Miranda delight. I just feel like I need a fruit basket for my head with all of this dancing around I'm doing listening to it on a loop. Pure delight.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Becca said:


> Yes indeed it is!


I ask because I had that _recherche du temps perdu_ moment where I remember bugging a friend of mine to get it out of his huge record collection so that I could hear it- as I liked Dorati and I thought Gwyneth Jones' huge voice would be great for the part.

Well, I don't remember Jones' singing because I was so surprisingly underwhelmed with Dorati's non-atmospheric reading that had, from what I remember (given my tastes of course) an awkward rubato and phrasing to it.

Anyway, was I wrong?

What do you think of it?


----------



## Pugg

​
*Debussy*: Préludes I & Children's Corner

Pascal Rogé


----------



## Balthazar

*Prokofiev ~ Piano Sonatas Nos. 1-2.* Yefim Bronfman at the piano. Fantastic playing of these works. Several listens today.

*Messiaen ~ Oiseaux exotiques; Un vitrail et des oiseaux.* Finishing up this live recording of the composer's 80th birthday celebration concert. Yvonne Loriod at the piano while Pierre Boulez conducts the Ensemble Intercontemporain.

*Mozart ~ Concerto for Flute and Harp, K299.* Susan Palma on flute and Nancy Allen on harp join the Orpheus Chamber Orchestra.


----------



## PeteW

George O said:


> Amazon in the US has it on CD. Amazon in the UK says unavailable.


Thankyou!
It will be coming my way as soon as possible!


----------



## Becca

Marschallin Blair said:


> I ask because I had that _recherche du temps perdu_ moment where I remember bugging a friend of mine to get it out of his huge record collection so that I could hear it- as I liked Dorati and I thought Gwyneth Jones' huge voice would be great for the part.
> 
> Well, I don't remember Jones' singing because I was so surprisingly underwhelmed with Dorati's non-atmospheric reading that had, from what I remember (given my tastes of course) an awkward rubato and phrasing to it.
> 
> Anyway, was I wrong?
> 
> What do you think of it?


Ahh, now you are asking! It is so long since I heard it ... so to Spotify ...


Gwyneth Jones' voice is certainly great for the part.
It does sound as though she is a bit uncomfortable with Finnish.
I am not noticing anything about Dorati's phrasing that seems wrong or awkward.
On balance, I would rate it quite highly, certainly more so than my Paavo Jarvi / Kringelborn - which admittedly has always underwhelmed me


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Becca said:


> Ahh, now you are asking! It is so long since I heard it ... so to Spotify ...
> 
> 
> Gwyneth Jones' voice is certainly great for the part.
> It does sound as though she is a bit uncomfortable with Finnish.
> I am not noticing anything about Dorati's phrasing that seems wrong or awkward.
> On balance, I would rate it quite highly, certainly more so than my Paavo Jarvi / Kringelborn - which admittedly has always underwhelmed me


Then I need to further explore- thank you, Miss Becca._ ;D_



















My all-time favorite _Lunnotar_, incidentally, is the Phyllis Bryn-Julson/Alexander Gibson/RSNO on Chandos. Bryn-Julson has a heroic-sounding timbre which never sounds shrill, squally, or wobbly. She's fierce and mysterious. Gibson's conducting is just perfect in every way: he conjures up an atmosphere of exotic mystery and the two climaxes in the piece are just awesomely sprung. The engineered sound is spacious and powerful.

A very close runner up (for me) is Your Girl Barbara Hannigan with Rattle and the BPO. You posted it sometime back. I thought Rattle did a fantastic job with the build-ups and climaxes, his phrasing was beautiful, and Hannigan was really good.


----------



## Pugg

​*Saint-Saëns ; Symphony 3 " Organ*
_RPHO/ Edo de Waart. 
_


----------



## Azol

Marschallin Blair said:


> Surprisingly, I never seem to see the Thomson mentioned anywhere.


I reported a while back that I thoroughly enjoyed Bryden Thomson's recording of Vaughan-Williams' Symphonia Antartica on Chandos. Organ sound was a bit subdued for those accustomed to Haitink approach, but the underlying orchestra swirls came more pronounced and added more power to the drama.


----------



## Dr Johnson

No. 24


----------



## Pugg

​*Verdi/ Puccini ; arias
Mirella Freni *


----------



## Tsaraslondon

I am having a devil of a time deciding which is my favourite *Werther*. This is one of my five contenders, and it might just be the best. I just wish it had been recorded in modern stereo sound. It's not bad, considering it was recorded in the mid 1930s, but then you listen to a more modern recording, like the Davis and you hear so much of the orchestral detail, an important factor in this opera.


----------



## gHeadphone

I still love Tchaikovsky and his first piano concerto!


----------



## MrTortoise

Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart

Quintet in E-flat for piano and winds, K 452

Vladimir Ashkenazy
London Wind Soloists


----------



## Pugg

*Wagner*: Preludes & Overtures

London Symphony Orchestra, Antal Doráti


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Azol said:


> I reported a while back that I thoroughly enjoyed Bryden Thomson's recording of Vaughan-Williams' Symphonia Antartica on Chandos. Organ sound was a bit subdued for those accustomed to Haitink approach, but the underlying orchestra swirls came more pronounced and added more power to the drama.


I think the Thompson _Sinfonia Antartica _is great too. The only misgiving I have is the distorted climax in the "Landscape" movement with how the organ and the horns blend in the sound engineering.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Last night and this morning - Lentz, Beethoven and Rachmaninov.

Georges Lentz - "Caeli enarrant..." IV for string quartet and four cymbals, Birrung from 'Mysterium' ("Caeli enarrant..." VII) for 11 strings, Nguurraa from 'Mysterium' ("Caeli enarrant..." VII) for clarinet, violin, cello, piano and percussion, and "Caeli enarrant..." III for 12 strings, 3 percussionists and boy soprano:

The above music, taken from the massive "Caeli enarrant...", a work-in-progress which has been preoccupying this often elusive Luxembourg-born (now residing in Australia) composer for approximately 25 years, reflects Lentz' concerns with, among things, metaphysics and astronomy. Musical pointers aren't easy - it's all too convenient to compare it to Messiaen because of their respective cosmic/spiritual worldviews but otherwise there is little common ground. If anything, the austere string writing in places reminds me of Górecki, though even here the bloodline is distant, maybe non-existant. By and large it's a disc I enjoy even though it's not played too often.










Beethoven - Symphonies 1-9 plus three overtures (The Creatures of Prometheus, Coriolan and Egmont):










Rachmaninov - Symphonies 1-3, The Isle of the Dead, The Bells and Symphonic Dances:


----------



## Pugg

​*Mozart; Aria's*

Edda Moser. :tiphat:


----------



## Selby




----------



## bejart

Antonio Vivaldi (1678-1741): Bassoon Concerto in F Major, RV 488

Bela Drahos conducting the Nicolaus Esterhazy Sinfonia -- Tamas Benkocs, bassoon


----------



## pmsummer

http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/b06...s_source=facebook&ns_linkname=radio_and_music

CARMINA BURANA
*Carl Orff*
Charles Mutter (violin)
Alison Balsom (trumpet)
Olena Tokar (soprano)
Thomas Walker (tenor)
Benjamin Appl (baritone)
Southend Boys' Choir
Southend Girls' Choir
BBC Concert Orchestra
BBC Symphony Chorus
London Philharmonic Choir
Keith Lockhart (conductor)

BBC Proms


----------



## Vronsky

*Gustav Holst | Richard Strauss*









Gustav Holst -- The Planets, Op.32
London Philharmonic Orchestra, Sir Adrian Boult (Conductor)









Richard Strauss
CD1: Ein Heldenleben *·* Also sprach Zarathustra
Wiener Philharmoniker
Chicago Symphony Orhestra
Sir Georg Solti (Conductor)
CD2: Don Juan *·* Till Eulenspiegel *·* Eine Alpensinfonie
Chicago Symphony Orhestra
Bavarian Radio Symphony Orchestra
Sir Georg Solti (Conductor)


----------



## Dr Johnson

No. 25

Warning to fellow members: I cannot guarantee that i) I am dressed correctly and ii) I will not look at the crossword during this performance.


----------



## Pugg

*Verismo Arias*

*Jonas Kaufmann *


----------



## Orfeo

*Pyotr Ilyich Tchaikovsky*
Opera in three acts "Mazeppa."
-Sergei Leiferkus, Galina Gorchakova, Larissa Dyadkova, Kotscherga, Larin, Zednik, et al.
-The Gotherburg Symphony Orchestra & Royal Opera Chorus/Neemi Jarvi.

*Alexander Konstantinovich Glazunov*
Symphony no. VI in C minor.
Symphonic Picture "The Sea."
-The Royal Scottish National Orchestra/Jose Serebrier.
:tiphat:


----------



## Orfeo

Marschallin Blair said:


> I found Alan Gilbert's NYPO DACAPO Nielsen set rather tepid and understated in drama. The first movement of the_ Fifth _though has the greatest engineered bass sound that I've heard, which for me is crucial for that march to work. He plays it good. I'm very happy to have it.
> 
> My favorite Nielsen sets in terms of drama are still the Ole Schmidt/LSO 'first' and the Bryden Thomson/RNSO 'second.'
> 
> Surprisingly, I never seem to see the Thomson mentioned anywhere. The engineered sound is great and the drama is solid.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> De Los Angeles' "_Canto negro_" from Montsalvatge's_ Cinco canciones negras_ is pure Carmen Miranda delight. I just feel like I need a fruit basket for my head with all of this dancing around I'm doing listening to it on a loop. Pure delight.


The Thomson set of the Nielsen symphonies is among the most successful currently available (very well played and recorded). I tend to rank it a tad higher than the Chung/Jarvi set under BIS.

Thanks for mentioning "_Canto negro_." I'll look into it for sure.


----------



## Vasks

_Wallowing in Walton_

*Walton - Variations on a Theme by Hindemith (Szell/Odyssey)
Walton - Viola Concerto (Doktor/Odyssey)*


----------



## gHeadphone

Wow my first Schnittke. I feel like my brain is trying to escape from my head


----------



## hombre777

Mozart " Clarinete Concerto "


----------



## Guest

gHeadphone said:


> I feel like my brain is trying to escape from my head


Is that in a good way??!


----------



## Vaneyes

For *Dvorak* birthday (1841), and *R. Strauss* death day (1949).


----------



## Pugg

​*Bellini: I Capuleti e i Montecchi.*
_Sills/ Baker/Gedda_.
Maestro Patané conducting.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Second recording of *Werther* I've listened to today. De Los Angeles is just about my perfect Charlotte. The low tessitura doesn't seem to bother her and, as always, she projects character and personality beautifully through her voice. Gedda sings most stylishly, though occasionally his alternately loud, then soft singing can seem a bit mannered. Pretre doesn't do anything wrong, but he is not so imaginative as Cohen. Mesple is a perfect Sophie and Soyer excellent as Albert. Picking my favourite *Werther* is going to be an impossible task.


----------



## gHeadphone

dogen said:


> Is that in a good way??!


Ha, i think so, maybe my mind is expanding, any music which provokes a reaction in me is a winner.


----------



## Morimur




----------



## millionrainbows

The German Album; Schumann 3, Wagner Tannhauser Overture, Liszt Mephisto Waltz; Rene Leibowitz, The International Symphony Orchestra; rec. 1960/1962, London; engineer K.E. Wilkinson (Chesky). These Leibowitz recordings were released as a Reader's Digest series of LPs. There is A Beethoven cycle as well. Great conducting, performances, and sound. K.E. Wilkinson was one of the top engineers of all time (see entry in WIK under Kenneth Wilkinson). Highly recommended.


----------



## millionrainbows

Karl Jenkins: The Armed Man (A Mass for Peace); YouTube. Just checking in and seeing what Jenkins is up to. 
The III. Kyrie is especially beautiful.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

This was never going to be easy. Yet another excellent recording of my favourite Massenet opera. Von Stade is in the De Los Angeles class as Charlotte. Carreras is in his best voice, is always dramatically involved, and I like him a lot, but it has to be said that his style owes more to Italian opera than it does to French. Davis and the orchestra bring out the Wagnerian influences in the score brilliantly.


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1999.


----------



## Orfeo

GregMitchell said:


> This was never going to be easy. Yet another excellent recording of my favourite Massenet opera. Von Stade is in the De Los Angeles class as Charlotte. Carreras is in his best voice, is always dramatically involved, and I like him a lot, but it has to be said that his style owes more to Italian opera than it does to French. Davis and the orchestra bring out the Wagnerian influences in the score brilliantly.


Have you tried this?
http://www.amazon.com/Massenet-Wert...729604&sr=1-1&keywords=massenet+werther+cobos

That 1977 performance with Domingo and Fassbaender is very formidable, and Jesús López-Cobos' rendition is quite superb, if ultimately not as penetrating as Davis. That said, you're right, picking a favorite Werther is difficult, perhaps impossible, because each recording I've heard so far (Davis, Cobos, Plasson, Cohen/Thill/Valin) all have their individual merits (although I despise the cuts made by Cohen).

Quite as hard as picking out your favorite Ring.


----------



## brotagonist

A morning traversal of a new arrival...









Schoeck Elegie
Schmidt, Albert/Musikkollium Winterthur

Very fine late Romantic Lieder. I did a Lieder campaign in the winter, but there were just too many for me to afford all at once. I finally decided to get this one, now that I have had a bit of a break in the hectic of purchasing.


----------



## Blancrocher

Beethoven: Piano Sonatas 4-6 (Gulda); Mozart: Piano Concertos 21 & 26, Twinkle Twinkle Little Star Variations (Casadesus/Szell)


----------



## Tsaraslondon

So onto my fourth *Werther* of the past two days. Yet another excellent recording. Kraus is, as usual, wonderfully stylish and elegant, but he was in his 50s by the time he came to record this, one of his most famous roles, and he is a little dry of voice. Troyanos sounds absolutely gorgeous, but I find the voice a little too heavy for the role, and her portrayal is a little too doom laden from the word go, the emotions all a little generalised. She is at her best in the last two acts. Plasson's grasp of the score's structure, and its Wagnerian overtones is excellent, if not quite in the Davis class. I enjoyed it almost as much as the others.


----------



## Guest

Ferneyhough
String Quartet no 6

Arditti Quartet.


----------



## Heliogabo

*Ralph Vaughan Williams *
_Symphony No. 8_
Philarmonia orchestra
Leonard Slatkin


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1997. Next up, a *Schnittke* mini-fest. I see my browser doesn't recognize that name (spelling). Let's see, if it recognizes *Penderecki*. Yes, it does. Well, I s'pose there's a learning curve for everything. Hmm it recognizes s'pose, but not *Schnittke*?


----------



## Badinerie

Listening to Don Carlo Highlights in the back room whilst the missus watches her soaps. Havn't used my old Pioneer turntable for a while. Had to clean the stylus but have no Isopropyl Alcohol left, found 15 yo GlenFiddich is a fine substitute...


----------



## Guest

Posadas
Del reflejo de la sombra

Quatour Diotima & Alain Billard (bass clarinet)

...I'm liking this ...


----------



## Marschallin Blair

GregMitchell said:


> So onto my fourth *Werther* of the past two days. Yet another excellent recording. Kraus is, as usual, wonderfully stylish and elegant, but he was in his 50s by the time he came to record this, one of his most famous roles, and he is a little dry of voice. Troyanos sounds absolutely gorgeous, but I find the voice a little too heavy for the role, and her portrayal is a little too doom laden from the word go, the emotions all a little generalised. She is at her best in the last two acts. Plasson's grasp of the score's structure, and its Wagnerian overtones is excellent, if not quite in the Davis class. I enjoyed it almost as much as the others.


Gedda/De Los Angeles, Carreras/Von Stade, Alagna/Gheorghiu, and now 'Kraus/Troyanos'.

I admire your fervid honesty in scrutinizing every one of these stellar performances to try to pick a Best In Show.

Are all excellences commensurable?

Maybe it 'can't' be done. Ha. Ha. Ha.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Badinerie said:


> Listening to Don Carlo Highlights in the back room whilst the missus watches her soaps. Havn't used my old Pioneer turntable for a while. Had to clean the stylus but have no Isopropyl Alcohol left, found 15 yo GlenFiddich is a fine substitute...


*** A huge like for Baddie's _Don Carlo_ escapade _;D_- but I feel impelled to say: 'not' a like for the inelegant conducting of Solti and the totally inept, unexotic, and uninspiring singing of Bumbry as Princess Eboli.


----------



## omega

*Mendelssohn*
_Symphony No.3 "Scottish"_
Claudio Abbado | London Symphony Orchestra


----------



## Dr Johnson

Symphony No. 40


----------



## Badinerie

Marschallin Blair said:


> *** A huge like for Baddie's _Don Carlo_ escapade _;D_- but I feel impelled to say: 'not' a like for the inelegant conducting of Solti and the totally inept, unexotic, and uninspiring singing of Bumbry as Princess Eboli.


Yes but Tebaldi and the boys are good, and have a bit of a glow on thanks to the Whisky. Tu Che la Venita just starting just going to crank the volume up to 11!


----------



## Badinerie

Just stepping into side 4 of this set. Beautiful!


----------



## Badinerie

Side one of this now. Old Solti is getting a good airing tonight!


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Badinerie said:


> Side one of this now. Old Solti is getting a good airing tonight!


'Solti'. . . . . . . and <_Dunt! Dunt! Dunt! DUNT! Daah!> _'BIRGIT'!


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Mozart, Violin Concertos. Lang, The Little Match Girl Passion*


----------



## Tsaraslondon

So I've moved on to Pappano's first recording (there is another with Villazon, recorded in 2012). Only listened to the first act so far, but so far it can fear no comparisons with any of the others. Pappano has the measure of the score, and it's always a pleasure to hear Alagna sing in his mother tongue. Gheorghiu is also coming across really well. Impressions on the whole thing will follow when I make my final choice.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Jean Martinon's_ Violin Sonata _has an unusual allure to me. I come back to it every so often. The engineered sound of this recording is demonstration class. Absolutely pristine sounding.










Mackerras' first movement to Schubert's_ Fifth _makes me happy to be _A-LIIIVE._ Its such simple yet emotionally ingenious music. I fall in love with everything around me when I hear it. . . watch out! _;D_


----------



## Marschallin Blair

GregMitchell said:


> So I've moved on to Pappano's first recording (there is another with Villazon, recorded in 2012). Only listened to the first act so far, but so far it can fear no comparisons with any of the others. Pappano has the measure of the score, and it's always a pleasure to hear Alagna sing in his mother tongue. Gheorghiu is also coming across later. Impressions on the whole thing will follow when I make my final choice.


I need to commission a TC Greg Mitchell bronze statue for all of the analytical rigor and passionate commitment you bring to the table. . . . . . 'for free.' Thank you truly for the endeavor. I can't tell you how many emotional ecstasies and dramatic adventures of the first order I've experienced by piggy-backing on your shoulders.

Okay 'gush' button 'off.'

Wait. . . is it the 'gush button' or is it just the first movement of Mackerras' Schubert's_ Fifth_ that's doing this number on me. _;D_


----------



## Badinerie

And if I get time i'm going to put side one of their Elektra on...

Then I better eat..I seem to have drank rather a lot of "Stylus Cleaner"


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Badinerie said:


> And if I get time i'm going to put side one of their Elektra on...
> 
> Then I better eat..I seem to have drank rather a lot of "Stylus Cleaner"


You need to blast that in your car at the stoplight when some kids are next to you blasting Slayer.

- Blow 'them' away.

I do.

. . . being one of them.

Ha. Ha. Ha.


----------



## Becca

And now for something very different.

Gerald Barry's recent (2010) opera _The Importance of Being Earnest_
Birmingham Contemporary Music Group / Thomas Ades

Barbara Hannigan soprano........Cecily Cardew
Peter Tantsits tenor...............Jack Worthing
Joshua Bloom baritone.............Algernon Moncrieff
Katalin Károlyi mezzo-soprano...Gwendolen Fairfax
Hilary Summers contralto..........Miss Prism
Alan Ewing bass......................Lady Bracknell
Benjamin Bevan bass...............Lane/Merriman
Joshua Hart speaker................Dr Chasuble

I have wanted to hear this since I first heard about it, so now is the time. I admit that the style (somewhat like sprech-stimme) is taking some getting used to but I rather like it on first listening. Barry has set Wilde's text verbatim although quite a bit has been cut to fit into a 90 minute opera but the humour remains untouched.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Beethoven, Opus 111*

I'm used to Charles Rosen on this one. I'm seeing how Mr. Jando compares. So far, he's coming up a little short.


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1992, 1986/7.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Marschallin Blair said:


> I need to commission a TC Greg Mitchell bronze statue for all of the analytical rigor and passionate commitment you bring to the table. . . . . . 'for free.' Thank you truly for the endeavor. I can't tell you how many emotional ecstasies and dramatic adventures of the first order I've experienced by piggy-backing on your shoulders.
> 
> Okay 'gush' button 'off.'
> 
> Wait. . . is it the 'gush button' or is it just the first movement of Mackerras' Schubert's_ Fifth_ that's doing this number on me. _;D_


The first movement of Mackerras's Schubert 5th, I'd say.


----------



## Morimur




----------



## Manxfeeder

*Beethoven, Opus 111.*

Jeno Jandos doesn't plumb the depths on this piece. I'm trying out Richard Goode. So far, as they say, Ohhh yeeah.


----------



## Guest

Vaneyes said:


> Recorded 1992, 1986/7.


What do you think of the piano CD? I've got to say I haven't enjoyed it so far...


----------



## Guest

Stroppa
Let me sing into your ear

Marelli, Radio Kamer Filharmonie, Eotvos.

Fantastic piece, great playing by all esp. Marelli.

I'd vote for it!!!


----------



## Dr Johnson

Symphony No. 13


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Copland, Appalachian Spring*

This is the original version, played with energy by the Orpheus Orchestra. The more famous full orchestral version doesn't ring my chimes like this one does.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

*Arnold Schönberg - Sämtliche Lieder, CD1
Early songs
Vier Lieder - op.2
Sechs Lieder - op.3
''Das Buch der hängenden Gärten'' - op.15*
Urs Liska (piano), Konrad Jarnot (baritone) [Cappricio, 2013]


----------



## Blancrocher

Pascal Dusapin - "Aufgang" Violin Concerto (Capuçon/Vänskä)


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Debussy Piano Works*

Barnes and Noble is selling this for $5. I still like the feeling of going into a record department and driving home listening to a purchase.


----------



## Guest

Manxfeeder said:


> *Beethoven, Opus 111.*
> 
> Jeno Jandos doesn't plumb the depths on this piece. I'm trying out Richard Goode. So far, as they say, Ohhh yeeah.
> 
> View attachment 74850


Oh, if only Emil Gilels had lived long enough to record Op.111...


----------



## pmsummer

THINGS YOU ALREADY KNOW
*Chris Campbell*
Ensemble Musicians

_innova_


----------



## George O

Giuseppe Maria Cambini (1746-c. 1811?)

Sinfonia Concertante No. III in G-dur

Duo No. V op 11 in C-dur

Juan Crisóstomo Jacobo Antonio de Arriaga (1806-1826)

Quartett No. III in Es-dur

Brigitte Buxtorf, flute
Pierre Wavre, flute
Quatuor de Genève:
Régis Plantevin, 1st violin
Mireille Marcanton, 2nd violin
André Vauquet, viola
Maurice Senn, cello

on Ex Libris (Zurich), from 1984


----------



## elgar's ghost

Max Reger - two large-scale works which take up discs 2 and 5 respectively of this excellent 7-disc Orchestral Works boxed set which comprises of all of Reger's major orchestral output apart from the Orchestral Serenade op. 95. Recordings of the Serenade are very rare (in fact, I know of only two), so it's a bit of a pity none of the six excellent East German orchestras which feature here never got around to doing it.

Variations & Fugue on a Theme of J.A. Hiller op. 100 (1907) and Violin Concerto op. 101 (1908):


----------



## SeptimalTritone

Mozart- Don Giovanni










Michael Pisaro- Tombstones

Freaking excellent. Great pacing, great use of voices, instruments, and generated sounds. Pared down, but dynamic.










Morton Feldman- Piano and Orchestra


----------



## D Smith

Celebrating Dvorak's birthday. Cello Concerto/Alisa Weilerstein/Belohlavek. Once I got used to her style of playing which could be quite forceful, I really enjoyed this. The orchestra didn't drown the cello out either. Recommended.










Mass Op.86. Prague Chamber Choir. Gorgeous










Slavonic Dances: Jarvi/Scottish National Orchestra. I couldn't find the album picture. From an old MHS CD and excellently done..


----------



## Mahlerian

Takemitsu: Ring, A Bird Came Down the Walk
Ensemble Takemitsu









Schoenberg: Erwartung
Janis Martin, BBC Symphony Orchestra, cond. Boulez


----------



## pmsummer

SONGS AND DANCES FROM THE SPANISH RENAISSANCE
*Camerata Iberia*

_M-A Recordings_


----------



## hombre777

Morning Breakfast Sonatas

Mozart - Piano Sonata No. 1 in C, K. 279
Mozart Piano Sonata No 14 C minor K 457
Haydn Piano Sonata No. 6 in C


----------



## pmsummer

George O said:


> Giuseppe Maria Cambini (1746-c. 1811?)
> 
> Sinfonia Concertante No. III in G-dur
> 
> Duo No. V op 11 in C-dur
> 
> Juan Crisóstomo Jacobo Antonio de Arriaga (1806-1826)
> 
> Quartett No. III in Es-dur
> 
> Brigitte Buxtorf, flute
> Pierre Wavre, flute
> Quatuor de Genève:
> Régis Plantevin, 1st violin
> Mireille Marcanton, 2nd violin
> André Vauquet, viola
> Maurice Senn, cello
> 
> on Ex Libris (Zurich), from 1984


I tried to click 'LIKE' twice. I haven't heard this (probably never will), but those are HUMAN BEINGS!


----------



## bejart

Joseph Martin Kraus (1756-1792): Symphony in C Minor

Concerto Koln


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

An attempt to make Schoenberg "sexy"? Hahahahahahaha! :lol:


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

First listen on Spotify.


----------



## Mahlerian

StlukesguildOhio said:


> An attempt to make Schoenberg "sexy"? Hahahahahahaha! :lol:


Of course it doesn't need it, the music is beautifully sensual already.


----------



## MrTortoise

Steve Reich

Double Sextet, performed by eighth blackbird
2 X 5, perfomed by Bang on a Can


----------



## Selby

Nos 29 & 41


----------



## bejart

Prinz Louis Ferdinand von Preussen (1772-1806): Piano Trio in E Flat, Op.3

Trio Parnassus: Yamei Yu, violin -- Michael Gross, cello -- Chia Chu, piano


----------



## opus55

Manxfeeder said:


> *Debussy Piano Works*
> 
> Barnes and Noble is selling this for $5. I still like the feeling of going into a record department and driving home listening to a purchase.
> 
> View attachment 74853


I'm just the opposite. I save the new purchase until I get home 

Now listening to Shostakovich 11










Concertgebouw Orchestra conducted by Bernard Haitink.


----------



## tortkis

Carlos Chávez: Complete Chamber Music Vol. 4 - Southwest Chamber Music (Cambria)








String Quartet No. 1 (1921), No. 2 (1932), No. 3 (1946); Piano Sonatina (1924); Violin Sonatina (1924); Cello Sonatina (1924); Sextet (1919); 3 Pieces (1926); Fuga H A G, C (1964); Variations (1969); Feuille d'album (1974); Trio for Flute, Violin and Harp (1940, arrangement of works by Debussy and De Falla)

The string quartet No. 1 is not so interesting, but No. 2 and No. 3 (arrangement of movements from La hija de Cólquide) are wonderful. Other chamber works are very nice too.

Silvestre Revueltas: Musica de Feria ~ The string quartets - Cuarteto Latinoamericano (New Albion Records)








String Quartet No. 1 (1930); No. 2 (1931); No. 3 (1931); No. 4, Música de feria (1932)

Powerful. Revueltas was the assistant conductor of Chávez's orchestra.


----------



## George O

pmsummer said:


> I tried to click 'LIKE' twice. I haven't heard this (probably never will), but those are HUMAN BEINGS!


Absolutely! Normal people with musical talent, not gorgeous stars.


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1987.


----------



## MrTortoise

Igor Stravinsky

Orpheus

Chicago Symphony Orchestra
Igor Stravinsky, cond.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

My hymn of thanks to the gorgeous Southern Californian day at the beach I experienced today bodysurfing in eight-foot surf with seventy-three degree water and warm, bracing, perfect off shore winds.










Edda galvanizes me. Her exciting approach to Mozart is positively Wagnerian sometimes.


----------



## Vaneyes

dogen said:


> What do you think of the piano CD (Schnittke 4 hands, etc.}? I've got to say I haven't enjoyed it so far...


I like it. Don't do anything irrational. Have a rest and come back to it. Don't try to crack it on consecutive listenings. :tiphat:


----------



## Pugg

​
BEETHOVEN Cello Sonatas 
(Mstislav Rostropovich)


----------



## Pugg

StlukesguildOhio said:


> First listen on Spotify.


Did You liked it?


----------



## opus55

Closing the evening early with Schubert Violin Sonata in A major, D.574 and Rondo in B minor, D.895 performed by a father-daughter duet.


----------



## Itullian

3 and 4


----------



## MrTortoise

Anton Bruckner

Symphony No. 3 in D minor

The Bavarian Radio Symphony Orchestra
Eugen Jochum, cond.


----------



## Pugg

​
CD 7: 1993 Remastered
1. Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart: Ch'io Mi Scordi Di Te, K. 505
2. Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart: Non Temer
Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart - Le nozze Di Figaro:
3. Act II, Scene 1: Porgi Amor
Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart - Idomeneo, Re Di Creta, K. 366
4. Se Il Padre Perdei
Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart - Die Zauberflote:
5. Ach, Ich Fuhl's
Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart - Le Nozze Di Figaro
6. Act IV: Giunse Alfin Il Momento
7. Act IV: Deh Vieni Non Tardar
Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart - Il Re Pastore
8. Act II: L'amero, Saro Costante
9. Act II: Bella Mia Fiamma, K. 528
10. Act II: Resta, O Cara!


----------



## Becca

Ralph Vaughan Williams - Sea Symphony (#1)
Halle Orchestra / Sir Mark Elder
Katherine Broderick, Roderick Williams
Hallé Choir, Hallé Youth Choir, Schola Cantorum and Ad Solem

This is a new release (Aug. '15) taken from a live recording in March of last year. Two fabulous soloists, including a big soprano voice that soars over the massed choirs, along with a conductor who was conducting this symphony for the first time (!) combines to produce one of the most thrilling recordings of one of my favourite symphonies. Every review I have seen of the performance and the recording give it glowing marks so while I won't go quite so far as to say that it will supplant my fondness for Vernon Handley ... it just might as Mark Elder really has the measure of this great work! The sound quality, while excellent, could use a tad more atmosphere around the chorus but otherwise everything is well balanced and open. A real winner! (MB, pay attention!)


----------



## Tedski

*My first listen to Massenet.*

Came upon this disc by way of reading up on pianist Aldo Ciccolini, who died earlier this year. I had never thought about Massenet outside of his operas, but I'm glad I found this. A very enjoyable listening experience.


----------



## Balthazar

*Prokofiev ~ Piano Sonatas Nos. 3-4.* Yefim Bronfman at the piano.

*Ricky Ian Gordon ~ A Coffin in Egypt.* World premiere recording (2014) with Frederica von Stade and the Houston Grand Opera.

*Mendelssohn ~ Symphony Np. 5, "Reformation," Op. 107.* Claudio Abbado leads the LSO.


----------



## Josh

If you like your organ cooked bizarre with a side of creepy, check out the Petr Eben series on Hyperion.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mendelssohn; Hyme of Praise.*
_Connel/ Mattila / Blochwitz.
Claudio Abbado.
_


----------



## Eramirez156

*Oedipus Rex*
*Igor Stravinsky*









* Philip Langridge
Florence Quivar
James Morris 
Jan-Hendrik Rootering
Donald Kaasch
Jules Bastin*

* Chicago Symphony Orchestra*

*James Levine*

* Chicago Symphony Chorus

Margaret Hillis - Chorus Master*


----------



## Vronsky

*Alexander Scriabin -- Vers la Flamme*









Alexander Scriabin, Vladimir Ashkenazy (Piano) -- Vers la Flamme


----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## Pugg

​
*Liszt*: 12 Etudes d'exécution transcendent, S.139
_Jorge Bolet _


----------



## Guest

Vaneyes said:


> Recorded 1992, 1986/7.


This. (Schnittke piano works)

Liking it more than I did.


----------



## Jeff W

*In which Jeff listens to a random assortment*

Good morning TC from bright and sunny Albany! Listened to an assortment of stuff streamed to me through the tubes of the internet and Apple Music.









Gave an encore listen to Dimitri Shostakovich's Symphony No. 11 'The Year 1905'. This time the performance was Vasily Petrenko conducting the Royal Liverpool Philharmonic Orchestra. Riveting music, in my opinion and well played here to boot.









Next came Haydn and the Piano Trios No. 6 through 13 (excepting Nos. 8 & 9 which are lost). The Beaux Arts Trio played. Haydn always makes me happy 









Brahms up next. Eugen Jochum conducting the Berlin Philharmonic in the Symphony No. 2 & 4. Pretty good set but maybe not my favorite.









Some Gershwin to finish out the night. 'Rhapsody in Blue', 'An American in Paris' and the Piano Concerto. Andre Previn plays the solo piano and conducts the Pittsburgh Symphony Orchestra.


----------



## Pugg

​*Fauré; requiem*
_Lucia Popp/ Simon Estes.
_


----------



## bejart

Carlo Ferrari (1714-1790): Cello Sonata in B Flat, Op.1, No.5

Ornella Gattoni, cello -- Laura Bertani, harpsichord


----------



## Selby

Symphony No. 1

TITAN


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Marschallin Blair reporting from the stunningly-gorgeous, early-summer-morning climes of Southern California.

Yesterday the water was a pellucid jade color where I live- and as soon as I got off of work, I booked to the beach with my friends to bodysurf in eight-foot waves with a caressing, straight-offshore wind.

Anyway, I'm in love with the ocean, and I'm paying further tribute to its mystery and majesty by playing Karajan's sixties _La Mer._ I really can't think of anything better to sustain the mood.


----------



## Guest

Adamek
Lo que no' contamo' String Quartet no 2

Quatuor Diotima

Shame this great work will miss the post 1950 project, but no doubt there's a bazillion. Sign of a healthy state of affairs I'd say.


----------



## Pugg

Next on:

​*Schubert : The Trout.*
_Alfred Brendel and the Cleveland Quartet _:tiphat:


----------



## Orfeo

*Viva yet Bold Americana (of sorts)*
*Day One*

*Scott Joplin*
Opera in three acts "Treemonisha."
-Anita Johnson, Annmarie Sandy, Frank Ward, Edward Pleasant, et al.
-The Paragon Ragtime Orchestra & Singers/Rick Benjamin.

*Louis Moreau Gottschalk*
Symphony no. II "A Montevideo", Symphonie Romantique "A Night in the Tropics."
Celebre Tarantelle, Escenas Campestres Cubanes, etc.
-Hot Springs Festival Symphony Orchestra with soloists/Richard Rosenberg.

*George Gershwin*
Piano Concerto in F & Cuban Overture.
-Jon Nakamatsu, pianist.
-The Rochester Philharmonic Orchestra/Jeff Tyzik.

*Samuel Barber*
Symphony no. I & Music for a Scene from Shelley.
-The Baltimore Symphony Orchestra/David Zinman.

*Roy Harris*
Symphony no. III.
-The New York Philharmonic/Leonard Bernstein.

*William Schuman*
Symphony no. III.
-The New York Philharmonic/Leonard Bernstein.


----------



## Pugg

​*Mahler; Symphony no 1*
_Riccardo Mut_i.


----------



## Eramirez156

*Gurrelieder*
*Arnold Schoenberg*









* Deborah Voigt
Jennifer Larmore
Kenneth Riegel 
Thomas Moser 
Klaus Maria Brandauer

Staatskapelle Dresden
Chor des Mitteldeutschen Rundfunks Leipzig*

*Giuseppe Sinopoli*

*Schoenberg* at his most romantic and at times Wagnerian.


----------



## Vasks

*Fesca - Overture in D, Op. 41 (Beermann/cpo)
Schubert - Rondo in A for Piano-Four Hands, D.951 (Gulda & Hinterhuber/Naxos)
Pott - Violin Concerto in A minor, Op. 10 (Tonz/Thorofon)*


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Listening on spotify.

Considering the paucity of commercial recordings of this piece, I suppose it's no surprise to find people voting for this set in the Recommended Opera Recordings thread, but it doesn't have that much to commend it. Its best element is the conducting of Macherras; Ilosfalvy sounds strained, Wolff is pretty anonymous and Glossop just loud, which leaves us with Sills, whom I'm afraid I just can't take to in this music. There is no doubting her musicality and her dramatic commitment, but her voice just isn't right for a role which requires a vocal grandeur which is beyond her. The voice is just too pallid and lacking in colour, however accomplished her actual singing.

Best to go to the various live recordings with Caballe and Gencer, both of whom have a vocal grandeur that Sills lacks.


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1991.


----------



## OldFashionedGirl

_On Spotify:_







_Alexander Ivashkin plays Schnittke_
Cello Concerto no.2


----------



## SeptimalTritone

Feldman- Trio 



 (for piano, violin, and cello)
Feldman- Violin and String Quartet 



Feldman- Piano


----------



## Vaneyes

These two might click.


----------



## Pugg

​*Bellini; Beatrice Di Tenda*
_Dame Joan Sutherland & Luciano Pavarotti.
Richard Bonynge conducting _


----------



## Marschallin Blair

GregMitchell said:


> Listening on spotify.
> 
> Considering the paucity of commercial recordings of this piece, I suppose it's no surprise to find people voting for this set in the Recommended Opera Recordings thread, but it doesn't have that much to commend it. Its best element is the conducting of Macherras; Ilosfalvy sounds strained, Wolff is pretty anonymous and Glossop just loud, which leaves us with Sills, whom I'm afraid I just can't take to in this music. There is no doubting her musicality and her dramatic commitment, but her voice just isn't right for a role which requires a vocal grandeur which is beyond her. The voice is just too pallid and lacking in colour, however accomplished her actual singing.
> 
> Best to go to the various live recordings with Caballe and Gencer, both of whom have a vocal grandeur that Sills lacks.


Yeah, I was spoiled rotten early on.

A certain singer can do that to you. . . even if they never did the role._ ;D_


----------



## Selby

Symphony No. 5 (1931-32)


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Its hot as Seville on a summer day out here this morning in Southern California.

Time for something suitably sultry and smolderingly appropriate. . . heroic too.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

As usual, the radiant voice and artistry of Lorraine Hunt Lieberson create something really special, and this version of the Berlioz joins my other favourites (Baker and Steber) at the top of a very long list. Hunt Lieberson has the gift of making the act of singing as natural as that of speaking, so communicative is she with the text, so deeply inside their inner meaning.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

GregMitchell said:


> As usual, the radiant voice and artistry of Lorraine Hunt Lieberson create something really special, and this version of the Berlioz joins my other favourites (Baker and Steber) at the top of a very long list. Hunt Lieberson has the gift of making the act of singing as natural as that of speaking, so communicative is she with the text, so deeply inside their inner meaning.


She really does.

I have her Bach cantadas cd which was so poignant that I had to actually turn it off- I just wasn't in the mood at the time for such deeply-inflected-and-felt, spiritually bereft music.

She's an unbelievable artist.

Thanks for mentioning the Berlioz cd of hers- I'll definitely get it.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Marschallin Blair said:


> She really does.
> 
> I have her Bach cantadas cd which was so poignant that I had to actually turn it off- I just wasn't in the mood at the time for such deeply-inflected-and-felt, spiritually bereft music.
> 
> She's an unbelievable artist.
> 
> Thanks for mentioning the Berlioz cd of hers- I'll definitely get it.


I have the Bach CD too - almost unbearably moving. Apparently Peter Sellars directed a stage version of _Ich habe genug_, in which she sang the piece in a hospital gown, while pulling a drip round the stage with her. How anyone could bear to watch it without dissolving in tears, I'm not sure.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Continuing with Max Reger's orchestral works (discs 3 & 6 from the 7-disc set) with his four cello sonatas to follow.

Variations & Fugue on a Theme of Mozart op. 132 (1914), Four Tone Poems After Arnold Böcklin - _'The Hermit Playing the Violin', 'At Play in the Waves', 'The Isle of the Dead' & 'Bacchanalia'_ op. 128 (1913), Piano Concerto op. 114 and Four Cello Sonatas - no. 1 op. 5 (1892), no. 2 op. 28 (1898), no. 3 op. 78 (1904) & no. 4 op. 116 (1910):


----------



## SeptimalTritone

Keith Rowe- Untitled 




Excellent concrete, avant-garde work. Actually really excellent.


----------



## shadowdancer

An unusual partnership: du Pré & Celibidache
Dvorak: Cello Cto


----------



## Dr Johnson

Violin concerto.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Percy Grainger*


----------



## haydnfan

GregMitchell said:


> As usual, the radiant voice and artistry of Lorraine Hunt Lieberson create something really special, and this version of the Berlioz joins my other favourites (Baker and Steber) at the top of a very long list. Hunt Lieberson has the gift of making the act of singing as natural as that of speaking, so communicative is she with the text, so deeply inside their inner meaning.


Her and Janet Baker are both amazing. I'll have to pick up this recording.


----------



## haydnfan

Beethoven Wand symphonies 2 and 7. Very well judged tempi, and some nuances that I haven't heard in other recordings.


----------



## Vronsky

*Hector Berlioz -- Symphonie Fantastique*









Hector Berlioz, Berliner Philharmoniker, Daniel Barenboim (Conductor) -- Symphonie Fantastique


----------



## Badinerie

Marschallin Blair said:


> ]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its hot as Seville on a summer day out here this morning in Southern California.
> 
> Time for something suitably sultry and smolderingly appropriate. . . heroic too.


Love that Cd!

Listening to an early CD purchase of mine in the eighties from L & H Cloake in Croydon Wasnt a lot of choice back then but I still play this one regularly.


----------



## millionrainbows

Comparing two versions of Boulez' Sonatine for flute & piano (1946). The most familiar, available on Erato and reissued on Apex/Warner, by Sophie Cherrier & Pierre-Laurent Aimard, is shorter (11:32) thus faster, and has always satisfied me for its explosive violence.
The newer one, from flutist Patricia Spencer's The Now and Present Flute (Neuma), with Linda Hall on piano, recorded in 1993, is more spaced, more introspective, and in some ways more satisfying, especially as a change and a point of contrast and comparison.

The next obvious choice will be to get the Philippe Bernold disc. From the samples, he sounds like a killer.

~


----------



## Tedski

Pugg said:


> ​*Mahler; Symphony no 1*
> _Riccardo Mut_i.


I don't know where this disc, or Muti, ranks within the pantheon of recordings and/or Mahler interpreters. I do know I love it, and it was my "gateway" disc to further Mahler listening.


----------



## Mahlerian

Debussy: La Boîte à joujoux, L'Isle joyeuse, Masques, Valse Romantique, Ballade, Mazurka, Nocturne, Danse Bohémienne, Ballade que feit Villon à la requestre de sa mère pour prier Nostre Dame, La grotte, Mandoline ,L'enfant prodigue: Air de Lia
L'Orchestre De La Suisse Romande, cond. Ansermet; Friedrich Gulda; Daniel Ericourt; Gerard Souzay; Inge Borkh









The last disc of this set is a bit of a grab bag with his ballet for children, a whole bunch of (mostly early) piano works, some fine songs with orchestra sung by Souzay, and a bit from one of Debussy's Prix de Rome cantatas.


----------



## millionrainbows

Debussy: Jeux (1912-13); Boulez, Cleveland (DG). This is the last orchestral work that Debussy wrote. I can't understand why anyone would ever say this is "not a tonal piece." I saw the anti-modernist thread about this piece. I don't understand the difficulty it presents; I hear tonal centers at all times.

~


----------



## George O

Giovanni Mane Giornovichi AKA Ivan Mane Jarnović (1747-1804)

Violinkonzert Nr. 1 A-Dur

Johann Sebastian Bach (1685-1750)

Violinkonzert Nr. 2 E-Dur BWV 1042










Kammerorchester "fonte di musica" / Wolfgang Kohlhaußen
Wolfgang Kohlhaußen, violin solo

on L&P (Levenhagen & Paris) / Schwann (Germany), from 1982


----------



## Mahlerian

millionrainbows said:


> Debussy: Jeux (1912-13); Boulez, Cleveland (DG). This is the last orchestral work that Debussy wrote. I can't understand why anyone would ever say this is "not a tonal piece." I saw the anti-modernist thread about this piece. I don't understand the difficulty it presents; *I hear tonal centers at all times.*


Well, I hear tonal centers at all times in the works of Schoenberg and Boulez, but that doesn't seem to matter to you. Why should it matter that you can hear them in Debussy?


----------



## johnnysc

Perahia Plays and Conducts Mozart

Piano Concerto Nos. 21 & 9


----------



## Blancrocher

Beethoven: Piano Sonatas 7-14 (Gulda); Schumann: Humoreske, Kinderszenen, Kreisleriana (Lupu)


----------



## millionrainbows

millions said:


> Debussy: Jeux (1912-13); Boulez, Cleveland (DG). This is the last orchestral work that Debussy wrote. I can't understand why anyone would ever say this is "not a tonal piece." I saw the anti-modernist thread about this piece. I don't understand the difficulty it presents; I hear tonal centers at all times.





Mahlerian said:


> Well, I hear tonal centers at all times in the works of Schoenberg and Boulez, but that doesn't seem to matter to you. Why should it matter that you can hear them in Debussy?


That's not the problem; I'm referring to the assertion that Debussy is "not tonal." I think there is enough aural evidence that Debussy has tone centers, and plenty of structural evidence that most of it could be analyzed tonally.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Mendelssohn, String Symphony No. 12* *Petr Eben, Job*









The Nashville Symphony will be playing two Mendelssohn string symphonies in a free concert next Tuesday, with the audience apparently seated around them and asking questions. Any of you around Nashville, this looks interesting.










I don't like organ music, so anything that would make me want to hear an organ is worth considering.


----------



## ArtMusic




----------



## opus55

Mozart: Piano Sonata No.12 in F, K.332

Let's see how long I can listen without getting interrup... (yes, I got interrupted). Music resumes.


----------



## millionrainbows

Roger Sessions: Piano Sonata No. 1 (1927-30); Barry David Salwen, piano; (KOCH 1992). This is tonal, I can easily hear the tonal centers. The later Sessions is more difficult.


----------



## Mahlerian

millionrainbows said:


> That's not the problem; I'm referring to the assertion that Debussy is "not tonal." I think there is enough aural evidence that Debussy has tone centers, and plenty of structural evidence that most of it could be analyzed tonally.


But there's aural and structural evidence to back up my assertion that Schoenberg is tonal, too. For one thing, it sounds far more tonally closed and resolved than Jeux!


----------



## Vaneyes

*Schnittke*: Violin Concerto 4, w. Kremer/Philharmonia/Eschenbach (rec.1996)


----------



## Vaneyes

Tedski said:


> I don't know where this disc {Mahler 1 w. Philadelphia/Muti '84}, or Muti, ranks within the pantheon of recordings and/or Mahler interpreters. I do know I love it, and it was my "gateway" disc to further Mahler listening.


It's still my starter for that work, w. CSO/Solti '83 as back-up. :tiphat:

Articles linked re Muti Mahler. He talks about his (Mahler 1 & 4, Lieder) shortcomings.

http://music.newcity.com/2014/06/17/muti-does-mahler-at-last-but-not-for-long/

http://csosoundsandstories.org/riccardo-muti-on-the-majesty-of-gustav-mahler/


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Zimerman's _Brouillards _("Mists") is fast- but it sounds so 'right.' I just love the Impressionist exoticism of this piece with his caressing touch.










Light, Gallic, charming- perfect to work to at work.


----------



## deprofundis

Im currently lisening to* William Lawes *his consort music for viols,lutes and theorbos, nice relaxing music, pretty music nice instrumentation.Than i had to decide on buying * William Byrd *complete fantasia for harpschords or some *Orlando gibbons*, thought choice to make if i had 50 ct i would had bought the 3 cd, so i settle for william Byrd, this will be my next current lisening.


----------



## johnnysc

Schubert Piano Sonatas

Alfred Brendel


----------



## millionrainbows

Mahlerian said:


> Well, I hear tonal centers at all times in the works of Schoenberg and Boulez, but that doesn't seem to matter to you. Why should it matter that you can hear them in Debussy?


Ok, pick a Schoenberg piece, and later I'll go through it second by second, and tell you what I hear, with timing references. I won't analyze it; I'll just tell what I hear in terms of tone centers.
Let's refer to the same recording. I have most of the Boulez.


----------



## Tedski

Listening on Spotify.

Czeslaw Marek: Orchestral Works
Four Meditations for Otchestra, Op 14
Capriccio, Op 15
Sinfonietta in D, Op 16
Serenade for Violin And Orch, Op 25
Suite for Ordhestra, Op 25
Sinfonia, Op 28









Came across Csezlaw Marek (1891-1985), while thumbing through Jim Svejda's, "The Insider Guide to Classical Recordings." Well worth listening to. Here is a review that reflects my own feelings, but expresses them far more adequately than I could, from the website Music Web International.


----------



## Mahlerian

millionrainbows said:


> Ok, pick a Schoenberg piece, and later I'll go through it second by second, and tell you what I hear, with timing references. I won't analyze it; I'll just tell what I hear in terms of tone centers.
> Let's refer to the same recording. I have most of the Boulez.


Four Pieces for Choir Op. 27 No. 1.


----------



## millionrainbows

Mahlerian said:


> Four Pieces for Choir Op. 27 No. 1.


Oh, ok. Is that on "Chorwerk" 2-CD Sony? Sometimes it's hard to hear precise pitch material in choirs, but I'll do it.


----------



## Mahlerian

millionrainbows said:


> Oh, ok. Is that on "Chorwerk" 2-CD Sony? Sometimes it's hard to hear precise pitch material in choirs, but I'll do it.


Also, I would like it if you made a comparison to Stravinsky's Zvezdoliki (perhaps you have it as "King of the Stars" instead?).

The purpose of this is to see how your methods apply to other kinds and styles of 20th century music.


----------



## Vaneyes

*Schnittke*: Concerto Grosso 5, w. Kremer/Keuschnig/VPO/Dohnanyi (rec.1991).


----------



## pmsummer

CONCERTS AVEC PLUSIEURS INSTRUMENTS - V
*Johann Sebastian Bach*
Café Zimmerman
Pablo Valetti - konzertmeister

_Alpha _


----------



## pmsummer

Vaneyes said:


> These two might click.


Now you done it. Costing me money again.


----------



## opus55

Dvořák: Symphony No. 7 in D minor, Op.70
_Staatskapelle Berlin|Otmar Suitner_










The music goes well with autumnal evening air. The killer humid weather finally over.


----------



## Blancrocher

Beat Furrer - Orpheus' Bücher


----------



## bejart

Nicholas Mehul (1763-1817): Overture to "Bion"

Stefan Sanderling conducting the Orchestre de Bretagne


----------



## Guest

I haven't listened to the Symphony yet, but the Piano Concerto is great. I haven't had a chance to compare it to his previous recording, either.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

opus55 said:


> Dvořák: Symphony No. 7 in D minor, Op.70
> _Staatskapelle Berlin|Otmar Suitner_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The music goes well with autumnal evening air. The killer humid weather finally over.


- not where I'm at.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Gorgeously Wagnerian and richly-orchestrated- but merely 'pleasantly boring' for me when it comes to the drama.










Muti does an absolutely incandescent "Ritual of the Rival Tribes." I just love hearing the Philadelphia Orchestra play this passage so deftly.

I find Muti's_ Sacre _uneven overall though: Part II needs more fire to it and and Part I only really catches fire with the "Ritual of the Rival Tribes" (which almost sounds 'too fast') and the "Dance of the Earth"- which are savagely and aggressively done.


----------



## bro2

picked this up today.


----------



## Pugg

Tchaikovsky: " Piano Concerto No. 1 in B-flat minor Op.23 " (October 9, 1961 New York, Manhattan Center)
[Soloist] Philippe Entremont (P), the New York Philharmonic
Dvorak: "Piano Concerto in G minor Op.33" (April 14, 1975 New York, Columbia 30 Avenue studio)
[Soloist] Justus Franz (P), the New York Philharmonic


----------



## opus55

Rimsky-Korsakov: The Tsar's Bride, Acts III and IV


----------



## Pugg

johnnysc said:


> View attachment 74909
> 
> 
> Schubert Piano Sonatas
> 
> Alfred Brendel


Sublime playing :tiphat:


----------



## Balthazar

*Kodály ~ Sonata for Solo Cello, Op. 8.* Alisa Weilerstein. Great performance from a great album.

*Rameau ~ Keyboard Suites.* Angela Hewitt at the piano.

*Prokofiev ~ Piano Sonatas Nos. 5-6.* Yefim Bronfman at the piano.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

"Main Title," "The Battlement," "Saxon Victory"










"Overture," "Praeludium," "Battle of Philippi"










"The Four Feathers"










_Piano Concerto_, First Movement


----------



## Pugg

*Mozart/Schubert/ Beethoven/ Wagner.*
_Jonas Kaufmann._


----------



## Green pasture

Richard Strauss: Der Rosenkavalier, live performance at the Metropolitan Opera, New York, on Jan 7, 1939 conducted by Artur Bodanzky, with the great Lotte Lehmann in her signature role as Der Feldmarschallin, Rise Stevens (Octavian), Marita Farrell (Sophie) and Emanuel List (Baron Ochs) leading the cast.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Agnes Baltsa's "_O don fatale!_" from Karajan's live May 6, 1979 Vienna State Opera _Don Carlo_ is even more urgently expressed than her studio version with him on EMI. Her emotions are _RAW_. I love exciting singing like this. She gets a fantastic ovation for it as well.










I rescind what I said earlier in the week about the Alan Gilbert/NYPO performance of Nielsen's _Fifth_ having the most powerful-sounding bass in the first movement- its Bryden Thomson's RSNO performance on Chandos. Awesome sound. Solid first movement.


----------



## Pugg

​*Bizet; Carmen.*
_Kaufmann/Kožená et al
Simon Rattle._


----------



## Josh

Outstanding performance and sound quality. Oh yeah, the music's great, too.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Ravel's delightful child opera to a libretto by Colette in this excellent performance conducted by Maazel.


----------



## Badinerie

GregMitchell said:


> Ravel's delightful child opera to a libretto by Colette in this excellent performance conducted by Maazel.


Brilliant disc. One of my all time faves ( LP of course!)


----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## The Member Who Forgot

*Rimsky-Korsakov - Scherezade*

Currently my very favourite piece of classical music. The tunes are just superb.


----------



## MrTortoise

Béla Bartók

String Quartet No. 1

Emerson String Quartet


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Appalling presentation and packaging for what is actually a really good disc.

The packaging might make you think it was just a disc of Tchaikovsky pot- boilers, when actually it is a group of arias and scenes from (mostly) the lesser known operas. No texts or translations, just a few notes to place each piece in context. Nor are we told who is singing what. It might be easy enough to work out who is singing the tenor and baritone pieces (the excellent Sergei Leiferkus), but we have two sopranos (Inessa Galante and Marina Shigulch, both very good), so who sings what I have no idea.

Really shoddy and a great disservice to the artists involved.


----------



## Pugg

​*Puccini; aria's*
_Jonas Kaufmann._


----------



## schigolch




----------



## jim prideaux

Vaneyes said:


> Recorded 1992. Most everyone who hears Tozer's (1954 - 2009) *Rawsthorne* for the first time, exclaims, "Where have those been all my life?!"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :angel:


first listen to this newly arrived CD-instantly appears really interesting but it will obviously take time to be able to comment with anything approaching accuracy!-thanks again for the recommendation and another example of why this forum can be such an enhancement to one's investigation of music.

Mozart-String Quintets K515/516-Takacs Quartet and Gyorgy Pauk


----------



## elgar's ghost

Mozart - String Duos/Trios and two Serenades for Winds.

Divertimento for String Trio KV563, Duos for Violin & Viola KV423 & KV424, Sonata (Trio) for Two Violins & Cello KV266, Six Preludes & Fugues for String Trio KV404a, Serenades nos.11 & 12 for Two Oboes, Two Clarinets, Two Bassoons & Two Horns KV375 & KV378:


----------



## Pazuzu

Trying to nail down this (wonderful) mammoth


----------



## bejart

George Frideric Handel (1685-1759): Cello Sonata in D Minor

The Brook Street Band: Tatty Theo, cello -- Carolyn Gibley, harpsichord


----------



## Vronsky

*Hector Berlioz -- Requiem | Arnold Schoenberg -- Verklärte Nacht, Op.4 · Trio, Op.45*

















Hector Berlioz -- Requiem
Radio-Sinfonie-Orchester Frankfurt, Eliahu Inbal (Conductor)









Arnold Schoenberg -- Verklärte Nacht, Op.4 *·* Trio, Op.45
Juilliard String Quartet, Walter Trampler · Yo-Yo Ma


----------



## Jeff W

*In which Jeff enjoys the clarinet*

Good morning TC from grey and overcast Albany! Looks like summer is winding down here and grey and gloomy days are going to start becoming more and more common. Oh well! Time for the music!









Started with the Symphony No. 12 'The Year 1917' by Dmitri Shostakovich. Rudolf Barshai conducted the WDR Sinfonieorchester. Must say that this one didn't impress me all that much. Felt too similar to the Symphony No. 11.









Started up another listening project as the Shostakovich Symphony one is approaching its end. This time will be the symphonies by Arnold Bax. Started with the Symphony No. 1, 'In The Faery Hills' and 'The Garden of Fand'. David Lloyd-Jones conducted the Royal Scottish National Orchestra. Pleasant music but not overly memorable.









Enjoyed the Piano Trios Nos. 14 through 19 by Joseph Haydn next with the Beaux Arts Trio playing.









Next, another new face for me, the Clarinet Concertos No. 1 through 3 by Bernhard Crusell. Martin Frost played the clarinet while the Gothenburg Symphony Orchestra was conducted by Okko Kamu. I love clarinet concertos and these are no exception.









Lastly, more Martin Frost, this time playing Mozart's Clarinet Concerto and Clarinet Quintet. In the concerto, Peter Oundjian conducts the Amsterdam Sinfonietta and in the Quintet, Mr. Frost is joined by the Vertavo Quartet. Not really my favorite performance of either the Clarinet Concerto or the Quintet. They just seemed to lack something that I can't really put into words.


----------



## haydnfan

Pugg said:


> *Mozart/Schubert/ Beethoven/ Wagner.*
> _Jonas Kaufmann._


Posing Kaufmann as the wanderer is so pretentious! That belongs on the bad cover art thread!


----------



## haydnfan

Jeff W said:


> Lastly, more Martin Frost, this time playing Mozart's Clarinet Concerto and Clarinet Quintet. In the concerto, Peter Oundjian conducts the Amsterdam Sinfonietta and in the Quintet, Mr. Frost is joined by the Vertavo Quartet. Not really my favorite performance of either the Clarinet Concerto or the Quintet. They just seemed to lack something that I can't really put into words.


I listened to that album earlier this week. I think that Frost impresses with modern music, his Mozart is a bit bland.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Beethoven; piano concertos 3&4*
_Barenboim/ Klemperer _


----------



## Eramirez156

*Igor Stravinsky*
*The Flood*

*Charles Wuorinen*
*A Reliquary for Igor Stravinsky*









*Bernard Jacobson
David Wilson-Johnson
Lucy Shelton
Michael Berkeley
Peter Hall
Stephen Richardson

London Sinfonietta*

*Oliver Knussen*


----------



## Orfeo

*Viva yet Bold Americana (of sorts)*
*Day Two*

*William Grant Still*
Symphony no. II "Song of a New Race."
-The Detroit Symphony Orchestra/Neemi Jarvi.

*William Levi Dawson
*Negro Folk Symphony.
-The Detroit Symphony Orchestra/Neemi Jarvi.

*Paul Creston*
Symphony no. II.
-The Detroit Symphony Orchestra/Neemi Jarvi.

*Howard Hanson*
Symphony no. I "Nordic."
-The Seattle Symphony/Gerald Schwarz.

*Charles Ives*
Symphony no. II.
-The New York Philharmonic/Leonard Bernstein (DG).

*Leonard Bernstein*
Symphonies nos. I "Jeremiah" & II "The Age of Anxiety."
-Michelle DeYoung, mezzo (no. I) & James Tocco, pianist (no. II). 
-The BBC Symphony/Leonard Slatkin.

*George Antheil*
Symphony no. III "American" & McKonkey's Ferry.
-The Radio Symphony Orchestra of Frankfurt/Hugh Wolff.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Bellini/ Donizetti/ Thomas; mad scenes *
_Beverly Sills _


----------



## johnnysc

Furtwangler Conducts Wagner


----------



## Vasks

_Multi-movement music_

*Fasch - Orchestral Suite in D (Nemeth/Dynamic)
J.S. Bach - French Suite #1 (Suzuki/BIS)
Handel - Concerto Grosso, Op. 3, No. 1 (Rolla/Hungaroton)*


----------



## padraic

Gustav Mahler: Symphony No. 9
James Levine, Philadelphia Orchestra


----------



## Vaneyes

Sampling for *Uccellini *death day (1680).


----------



## Morimur




----------



## George O

haydnfan said:


> Posing Kaufmann as the wanderer is so pretentious! That belongs on the bad cover art thread!


I don't know. Maybe it's gutsy. Maybe it was just for fun. At least it's thoughtful.


----------



## johnnysc

Beethoven Violin Concerto

Arthur Grumiaux


----------



## Pugg

​*Rossini; Petit Messe Solennelle.*
_Freni/ Pavarotti et al_


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1994.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Stokowski's transcription and performance of Rachmaninov's _Prelude in C# Minor_ is absolutely enchanting.










And a very good _Siegfried's Rhine Journey_, although I expect much more from the master magician. _;D_


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Recorded live at the Royal Opera House during the run of a brand new production, this set finds Baltsa and Gruberova at something of a high water mark of their careers. The sound is not great, reflecting the last minute nature of the enterprise. There had been no plans to record it, but, so successful had the performances been, that EMI decided it needed preserving on disc and hastily cobbled together a recording team for the last couple of performances. Apparently, there just wasn't time to organise a video recording of the event.

Muti conducts with his own brand of Italianate elan, and Baltsa and Gruberova are both absolutely super, with terrific support from Raffanti, Howell and Tomlinson. All in all we should be grateful EMI were on hand to capture the performances for posterity.


----------



## johnnysc

Dvorak Cello Concerto

Janos Starker


----------



## Marschallin Blair

I wish Sibelius's cantata the _Origin of Fire _was recorded with the regularity that _Tapiola_ is. 
The all-male choral ending is pure Nordic Superhero Viking music. I love it.

The Vanska performance on BIS has good modern sound, but the performance which is really epic sounding with the warrior ethos is the one conducted byThor Johnson on Varese- which unfortunately isn't on cd- an absolute crime.










The Haitink/Concertgebouw Bruckner box set has a Bruckner's _Eighth_ which he did in the late sixties (not to be confused with Haitink's Concertgebouw Philips remake in 1980) which absolutely hammers. The last movement is played very aggressively and slightly faster than usual, and the timpani is unbelievably powerful. His beginning of the last movement is my all time favorite in terms of pure heroism, although the mid section with the march and the ending of the symphony has to go the Karajan/BPO performance from 1976 (not to be confused with Karajan's much more popular VPO remake from the late eighties).


----------



## Badinerie

GregMitchell said:


> Appalling presentation and packaging for what is actually a really good disc.
> 
> The packaging might make you think it was just a disc of Tchaikovsky pot- boilers, when actually it is a group of arias and scenes from (mostly) the lesser known operas. No texts or translations, just a few notes to place each piece in context. Nor are we told who is singing what. It might be easy enough to work out who is singing the tenor and baritone pieces (the excellent Sergei Leiferkus), but we have two sopranos (Inessa Galante and Marina Shigulch, both very good), so who sings what I have no idea.
> 
> Really shoddy and a great disservice to the artists involved.


The Tchaikovsky Experience...Im sure thats how he introduced himself at parties.


----------



## Cosmos

Gorecki - Harpsichord Concerto op. 40 [the piano version]










Then, since this work is a lot of fun, I'm going to listen to it again, original harpsichord version


----------



## Kivimees

Summer over and the turmoil of the start of the academic year behind, I can finally return to share on this famous thread:









This cello concerto is really nice.

(This CPO label has a very high coefficient of great CDs.)


----------



## shadowdancer

One of the best 7th ever recorded. As usual, imho.
Rec. in 1943


----------



## johnnysc

Perahia Plays and Conducts Mozart

Piano Concerto Nos. 20 & 27


----------



## padraic

Marschallin Blair said:


> The Haitink/Concertgebouw Bruckner box set has a Bruckner's _Eighth_ which he did in the late sixties (not to be confused with Haitink's Concertgebouw Philips remake in 1980) which absolutely hammers. The last movement is played very aggressively and slightly faster than usual, and the timpani is unbelievably powerful. His beginning of the last movement is my all time favorite in terms of pure heroism, although the mid section with the march and the ending of the symphony has to go the Karajan/BPO performance from 1976 (not to be confused with Karajan's much more popular VPO remake from the late eighties).


MB, have you heard Haitink's B8 with Dresden? I thought that one was terrific and the best of his several performances of that work.


----------



## padraic

Mahler, _Das Lied von der Erde_
Klemperer, New Philharmonia - Christa Ludwig, Fritz Wunderlich


----------



## Marschallin Blair

padraic said:


> MB, have you heard Haitink's B8 with Dresden? I thought that one was terrific and the best of his several performances of that work.


No, I haven't heard this one, padraic. I would of course love to hear it- but I'm telling you: the late sixties Concertgebouw performance of Haitink's is going to be a hard act to follow. _;D_


----------



## Blancrocher

Inspired by MB:

I'm listening, via Spotify, to Sibelius: Cantatas (Paavo Jarvi)


----------



## Tedski

Marschallin Blair said:


> Zimerman's _Brouillards _("Mists") is fast- but it sounds so 'right.' I just love the Impressionist exoticism of this piece with his caressing touch.


Just did a comparative listen against ABM, on Spotify. I concur with your assessment. :tiphat:


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Blancrocher said:


> View attachment 74954
> 
> 
> Inspired by MB:
> 
> I'm listening, via Spotify, to Sibelius: Cantatas (Paavo Jarvi)


I HAD that cd, Blancrocher.

I must have leant it to someone; I don't know where it is- I can't even remember what it sounded like.

- You'll have to tell us about it. _;D_


----------



## tortkis

The Complete Music of Carl Ruggles - Michael Tilson Thomas / the Buffalo Philharmonic (Other Minds)









Very good works of American modernism. Besides the famous Sun-Treader, I liked the songs and Angels for 6 trumpets. After these mostly intense pieces, it is a nice relief to hear the beautiful hymn, his last composition dedicated to his wife.


----------



## Mahlerian

Brahms: Symphony No. 3 in F
Schmidt: Symphony No. 2 in E-flat
Vienna Philharmonic Orchestra, cond. Bychkov

Today's BBC Proms concert. The Schmidt is much better than I remembered. Probably the performance is better than the others I've heard.


----------



## deprofundis

*Orlande de lassus *'' the lamentations of jeremiah'' on alto record formerly hyperion record.The work is conduct by Bruno Turner, the ensemble is pro cantione antiqua it was recorded in august 1981 in britain somewhere.Than at the same place i bought a book on* Carlo Gesualdo* because it where cheap.


----------



## Eramirez156

*Karol Szymanowski*
*Symphony No. 3 "Song of the Night"*









*Stefania Woytowicz
National Philharmonic Orchestra and Chorus*

*Witold Rowicki*


----------



## Eramirez156

I don't know if it's cos rainy weather but more "night music"

*George Rochberg*
*"Night Music"*









*Louisville Orchestra*
*Robert Whitney*

*Louisville Orchestra First Edition Records 
Lou-623*


----------



## Marschallin Blair

I've been playing the Litton _Firebird_ at least once a week. I know I've mentioned this wonderful cd a couple of times already.

You want to know what its about?

Its about to get played again.

The clarity of the sound engineering is so over-the-top gorgeous that Stravkinsky's score just kisses you with all of its variegated and exotic tone colorings.

The "Infernal Dance" needs some Colin-Davis type of Concertgebouw fire to it- as does the very ending of the ballet; but aside from these two passages, this recorded performance of the ballet is exceptional in its conveyance of color and beauty.


----------



## Dr Johnson

Cello concerto.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

*Poulenc
Complete songs CD 2*
Cinq poèmes de Paul Éluard FP77
Tel jour telle nuit FP86
Miroirs brûlants FP98	
Ce doux petit visage FP99	
Les chemins de l'amour FP106	
Deux poèmes de Louis Aragon FP122
Le disparu FP134 
Main dominée par le cœur FP135	
… mais mourir FP137 
Calligrammes FP140
La fraîcheur et le feu FP147
Le travail du peintre FP161
Dernier poème FP163
Une chanson de porcelaine FP169
Various artists, w. Graham Johnson, piano [Hyperion, 2013]










*Mozart
String Quartet No. 20, KV 499 in D, "Hoffmeister" Quartet
String Quartet No. 21, KV 575 in D major
String Quartet No. 22, KV 589 in B flat
String Quartet No. 23, KV 590 in F ("Prussian" Quartets)*
Leipziger Streichquartett [MD&G, 1999]


----------



## millionrainbows

Shostakovich String Quartets 4 & 5, Manhattan String Quartet (Essay). I love this quartet's set.


----------



## millionrainbows

Morimur said:


>


Yes, this is an excellent disc, sort of responsible for introducing Indian music to England, according to what I remember from the liner notes.


----------



## pmsummer

OCKEGHEM
_Requiem - Missa 'Mi-mi' - Missa Prolationum_
*Johannes Ockeghem*
Hilliard Ensemble
Paul Hillier - director

_Veritas_


----------



## opus55

Elīna Garanča

















I really enjoyed watching Anna Bolena Blueray featuring her so I decided to sample more songs on Apple Music.


----------



## johnnysc

Mendelssohn & Smetana Piano Trios

Beaux Arts Trio


----------



## breakup




----------



## elgar's ghost

More Mozart for this evening.

Serenade no. 10 "Gran Partita" KV361.(*)

(* Sleeve in picture states 'Amadeus Wind Ensemble' but on mine it says 'German Wind Soloists' - who knows?)

Ein Musikalischer Spasse KV522, March no. 1 KV335, Quodlibet - "Gallimathias musicum" KV32 and German Dances plus various Contradances KV534, 535, 567, 587, 605, 607, 610 & 611.

Exsultate, jubilate KV165, Ave verum corpus KV618 and Grosse Messe (unfinished) KV427.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Sibelius, Symphony No. 1*


----------



## Alfacharger

PBS is replaying Ken Burns documentary "The Civil War" which features readings from New York lawyer George Templeton Strong. I decided to give his son's music another shot. A big sweeping program romantic symphony that does not tick my like box. Recording seems restricted like the old fake stereo days.










I followed the Strong with an equally romantic work, David Arnold's score to "Stargate". Ah, much better!


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Alfacharger said:


> PBS is replaying Ken Burns documentary "The Civil War" which features readings from New York lawyer George Templeton Strong. I decided to give his son's music another shot. A big sweeping program romantic symphony that does not tick my like box. Recording seems restricted like the old fake stereo days.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I followed the Strong with an equally romantic work, David Arnold's score to "Stargate". Ah, much better!


That main title music (no, not the overture) to _Stargate _by David Arnold with the chorus singing about Ra the Egyptian Sun god is _SO AW-SOME!!!! _


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Oramo's _Pohjola's Daughter _ is pure exuberant beauty- especially in the mid-section of the piece where it picks up in energy. I've never heard it performed more captivatingly.










And speaking of 'mid sections,' Pletnev's _Isle of the Dead_ has the most poignantly and exquisitely beautiful build-up and climax with the strings I've ever heard- and by quite a large margin.

_Sine qua non_ Rachmaninov in every way.


----------



## Jeff W

*In which there is Brahms and the clarinet*

Good evening TC! Making dinner right now and listening to:









The Brahms Clarinet Sonatas. Martin Frost plays the clarinet and Roland Pontinen plays the piano. Up a little later will be the Clarinet Trio where they will be joined by Torleif Thedeen on cello.

Mr. Frost is doing a much better job with these than with the Mozart I listened to this morning.


----------



## Vronsky

*Alexander Scriabin -- Complete Piano Works (CD1)*









Alexander Scriabin, Michael Ponti (Piano) -- Complete Piano Works (CD1)


----------



## breakup




----------



## bejart

Franz Ignaz Beck (1734-1809): Symphony in E Flat, Op.3, No.4

Michael Schneider conducting La Stagione Frankfurt


----------



## Guest

More fantastic playing from this amazing young pianist. He plays Bach's Duets BWV 802-805, Beethoven's Op.57 Sonata, and two excerpts from Messiaen's Vingt Regards. Superb sound. (It appears to be available only as a Japanese import.)


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Shepard Fairey said:


> View attachment 74961
> 
> 
> Alexander Scriabin, Michael Ponti (Piano) -- Complete Piano Works (CD1)


YES YES YES YES AND YESSSSSSS!!










The young handsome man strolls into the ballroom. His eyes immediately are drawn to a young woman sitting by herself.
"Hello, Miss... may I have a dance with you?"
"Oh! Little old me?" she blushes.
"If you think you can handle a little fun, why not?"
"I don't normally dance with strangers I just met!"
"We won't be strangers after _this _number, I can guarantee you that," he winks.
"Well... very well! What waltz is playing now?"
"Ours!" He picks her up from the chair and in one sweeping motion they are off...

*sighs romantically*


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Bartok, Miraculous Mandarin, etc.*

They just released Jean Martinon's recordings with the Chicago Symphony. Judging by this recording, it looks like an interesting set.


----------



## breakup

I listened to a few minutes of the Berg - Violin Concerto, after that I went to the Mozart Violin Concerto in G major. If the Berg piece was typical of his work, I'll pass, thankyou.


----------



## Manxfeeder

breakup said:


> I listened to a few minutes of the Berg - Violin Concerto, after that I went to the Mozart Violin Concerto in G major. If the Berg piece was typical of his work, I'll pass, thankyou.


I thought the same thing the first time I heard it. It will speak to you if you give it time.


----------



## isorhythm

^I always thought the three-movement orchestral version of Berg's _Lyric Suite_ was a better intro to his work than the violin concerto. Abbado's recording with the Vienna Phil is good.

My current listening, an old favorite. It had been a while:


----------



## George O

pieces by
Alexandr Skrjabin (1872-1915)

Dag Achatz, piano

on BIS (Sweden), from 1979

5 stars


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1999, 1994.


----------



## mmsbls

Thomas Tallis: Spem in alium

I can never hear this work without being powerfully moved by the remarkable beauty. While I adore many Renaissance works, Spem in alium simply has a quality that seems almost magical in evoking such a response in me.


----------



## Vaneyes

Mahlerian said:


> Brahms: Symphony No. 3 in F
> Schmidt: Symphony No. 2 in E-flat
> Vienna Philharmonic Orchestra, cond. Bychkov
> 
> Today's BBC Proms concert. The Schmidt is much better than I remembered. Probably the performance is better than the others I've heard.


Many years ago, I saw Neeme Jarvi conduct Schmidt 2, with an orchestra far less apt than VPO. At its conclusion, only a smattering of applause. Mine was barely tepid. Jarvi must've playfully grimaced...I noticed a few players smiling.


----------



## breakup

I've listened to a couple of Berg pieces, he certainly isn't into traditional melodies or harmonies. This one sounds like to would be good for the beginning of the Sherlock Holmes story "The Hound of the Baskerviles"






I assume the applause was for it being over.


----------



## isorhythm

The applause was because they liked it, of course. It's a beautiful piece, worth revisiting at some point even if you don't like it now. I've changed my mind about many pieces.


----------



## Balthazar

*François Couperin ~ Tic Toc Choc.* This album is a never-ending revelation. Alexandre Tharaud makes this music sound remarkably fresh and new.

*Schumann ~ Liederkreis, Op. 39.* Sarah Connolly sings Schumann's song cycle accompanied by Eugene Asti on the piano. Particular attention paid today to No. 9, "_Wehmut_," as it provides the opening theme for the second movement of my next selection...

*Prokofiev ~ Piano Sonata No. 7, Op. 83.* Interpretations by Sviatoslav Richter (shown), Grigory Sokolov, Yefim Bronfman, and Glenn Gould.


----------



## Pugg

​Haydn; Symphonies 99&100
Antal Dorati


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Scriabin: _Enigme_, Op. 52, No. 2; _Caresse dansee_, Op. 57, No. 2;_ Sonata No. 10_, Op. 70










Scriabin: _Prometheus: Poem of Fire_, Argerich/Abbado/BPO















Entire disc


----------



## Pugg

Next on:
​
*Mozart: Betulia Liberata* 
Soloist , choir ans orchestra conducted by Leopold Hager


----------



## Marschallin Blair

There's no two ways about it: Fritz Wunderlich just exudes sunlight wherever he goes on CD 5:_ Eugene Onegin, the Queen of Spades_- wherever.


----------



## Musicophile

Bruckner: Symphony No. 4 - Günter Wand - Berlin Philharmonic.

http://musicophilesblog.com/2015/09...late-recordings-with-the-berlin-philharmonic/


----------



## PeteW

Romantic concertos all over R3 this morning!

Bruch Violin concerto, 3rd movement

Ravel piano concerto - 2nd movement. 

Will be v pleasant earworms while cycling (yes cycling!) to work today.


----------



## Pugg

*Remebering the victims who lost their lives on 9/11*

​
*Mozart; Requiem .​*


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Another excellent recording (studio this time) of Bellini's *I Capuleti e i Montecchi*, with Sills in a role that suits her vocal timbre and Baker superb in the role of Romeo, which might seem an uncharacteristic role until you remember her success in the role of Maria Stuarda. Gedda is a strong presence as Tebaldo, and Herincx a sympathetic Lorenzo. Patane conducts a dramatic version of the score, whilst allowing the lyric sections to breathe.


----------



## MoonlightSonata

Mozart - Requiem in D Minor


----------



## MoonlightSonata

Pugg said:


> ​
> *Mozart; Requiem .​*


That's a coincidence! I'm listening to exactly the same work!


----------



## Pugg

Next up;



*Puccini; Arias*
_Jonas Kaufmann_.
A must have for the Jonas Kaufmann fans.


----------



## MrTortoise

Steve Reich

Music for 18 Musicians

Steve Reich and Musicians


----------



## MrTortoise

Ludwig van Beethoven

Symphony No. 8 in F, Op. 93

Vienna Philharmonic
Leonard Bernstein, cond.


----------



## Ingélou

As recommended by Jorge Hereth :tiphat: on his Brazilian Sacred Music thread, I'm listening on YouTube to José Maurício Nunes Garcia (1767-1830), 'Brazil's Mozart': Missa de Nossa Senhora da Conceição (1810).

It's lovely! :angel:


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Oh, if only this team had recorded the whole of *Arabella*! Schwarzkopf is absolutely superb, as is Metternich, and Felbermeyer makes a very plausible Zdenka. If I remember rightly, there was more music on the original highlights record, which had Gedda as Matteo. I don't suppose the rest of it will ever see the light of day again.


----------



## Pugg

​*Berg;* Lyric Suite
*Wellez *; Sonnets on Elizabeth Barret Btowing
*Renée Fleming */ Emerson sting quartet.
Thank you DECCA for another fabulous recording :tiphat:


----------



## Tsaraslondon

I'm off to the country for the weekend soon. Just time to get in Dame Janet's superb Mozart cuts from this recital. I doubt Sesto's arias have ever been sung with such a range of emotion _and_ technical expertise, Baker skipping though the rapid triplets in _Parto, parto_ with no effort at all, not an aspirate to be heard. Lovely performances too of _Abendempfindung_ and _Das Veilchen_ too.


----------



## gHeadphone

Bruckner for a Friday


----------



## Jeff W

*In which Jeff listens through the night*

Good morning TC from grey, gloomy and overcast Albany! No real theme, just listening.









Started off with the Symphony No. 13 'Babi Yar' by Dmitri Shostakovich. Rudolf Barshai conducted the WDR Sinfonieorchester with Sergei Aleksashkin as bass soloist and the The Choral Academy Of Moscow as chorus. Part symphony, part song cycle. Well performed but not really my kind of thing.









Now this is my kind of thing, the Clarinet Concertos and Quintet by Carl Maria von Weber. The Quintet here is in an arrangement for string orchestra. Martin Frost plays the solo clarinet and the Tapiola Sinfonietta was conducted by Jean Jacques Kantorow. Excellent playing on this one. I'm beginning to think the Mozart album from the other night was simply a swing and miss from Mr. Frost.









More Arnold Bax. This time the Symphony No. 2 and tone poem 'November Woods' David Lloyd-Jones conducted the Royal Scottish National Orchestra. Not really warming up to Bax yet.









Finishing out with the two beautiful String Sextets by Johannes Brahms. The Amadeus Quartet and friends play. The two sextets =


----------



## pmsummer

ON THE TRANSMIGRATION OF SOULS
*John Adams*
New York Philharmonic
New York Choral Artists
Brooklyn Youth Chorus
Lorin Maazel - conductor

_Nonesuch_

For those without a copy of this stunning and important work...


----------



## bejart

Francesco Geminiani (1680-1762): Concerto Grosso No.4 in F Major, inspired by Corelli's Op.5

I Musici


----------



## Pugg

​
*Bizet:* Symphony No. 1 in C
*Mendelssohn*: A Midsummer Night's Dream - Incidental Music


----------



## Badinerie

An old Favourite. Seen better days but I won't part with it!


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Badinerie said:


> An old Favourite. Seen better days but I won't part with it!
> 
> View attachment 74981


I like De Los Angeles's Butterfly a lot, but I actually prefer her first recording with Di Stefano and Gobbi, and more dramatically attuned conducting from Gavazzeni.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Max Reger - Piano Quintet "no. 2" op.64 (1903) and Piano Trio no. 2 op. 102 (1908):










Johannes Brahms - Eight Pieces op.76 (1878), Two Rhapsodies op.79 (1879), Seven Fantasias op.116 (1892), Three Intermezzi op. 117 (1892), Six Pieces op. 118 (1893) and Four Pieces op.119 (1893):


----------



## Heliogabo

*Gustav Mahler*
_Symphony No. 5_
London Symphony Orchestra
Klaus Tennstedt


----------



## pmsummer

TENEBRAE RESPONSORIA
*Don Carlo Gesualdo*
The Hilliard Ensemble

_ECM New Series_


----------



## Pugg

​*Natalie Dessay*; Vocalises.


----------



## D Smith

Remembering 14 years ago.

Brahms Requiem. Klemperer/Dieskau/Schwarzkopf/Philharmonia


----------



## Orfeo

Kivimees said:


> Summer over and the turmoil of the start of the academic year behind, I can finally return to share on this famous thread:
> 
> View attachment 74951
> 
> 
> This cello concerto is really nice.
> 
> (This CPO label has a very high coefficient of great CDs.)


I was wondering when CPO was going to record and release these fine works. Well, wonder no more, for I'm getting this.
Thanks for the mention!


----------



## hombre777

Stravinsky - 8 Instrumental Miniatures

Debussy Premiere Rhapsodie (Clarinet and Orchestra)


----------



## Orfeo

*Viva yet Bold Americana (of sorts)*
*Day Three*

*Heitor Villa-Lobos*
Floresta do Amazonas (poems by Dora Vasconcellos).
-Anna Korondi, soprano.
-The Orquestra Sinfônica do Estado de São Paulo y Choir (Male)/John Neschling.

*David Diamond*
Symphony no. III, Psalm, & Kaddish for Cello & Orchestra.
Music for Shakespeare's "Romeo and Juliet."***
-Janos Starker, cellist.
-The Seattle Symphony/Gerald Schwarz.
-The New York Chamber Symphony/Gerald Schwarz.***

*Aaron Copland*
Symphony no. III.
Quiet City.
-The New York Philharmonic/Leonard Bernstein.

*Walter Piston*
Symphonies nos. II & VI.
-The Seattle Symphony/Gerald Schwarz.

*Easley Blackwood*
Symphony no. V, op. 34.
-The Chicago Symphony/James DePriest.

*Randall Thompson*
Symphony no. I. 
-The New Zealand Symphony Orchestra/James Sedares.

:tiphat:


----------



## Vronsky

*Alexander Scriabin -- Complete Piano Music (CD2) · Complete Piano Sonatas (CD1)*









Alexander Scriabin, Michael Ponti (Piano) -- Complete Piano Music (CD2)









Alexander Scriabin, Dmitri Alexeev (Piano) -- Complete Piano Sonatas (CD1)


----------



## Vasks

_Riegger on records_

*Riegger - Symphony #3 (Hanson/CRI)
Riegger - Music for Brass Choir (American Br. Qnt +/CRI)*

_Hey Naxos, how about recording all of Riegger's symphonies?_


----------



## Marschallin Blair

GregMitchell said:


> Oh, if only this team had recorded the whole of *Arabella*! Schwarzkopf is absolutely superb, as is Metternich, and Felbermeyer makes a very plausible Zdenka. If I remember rightly, there was more music on the original highlights record, which had Gedda as Matteo. I don't suppose the rest of it will ever see the light of day again.


Schwarzkopf is my favorite Arabella- and she never even made a complete recording of the opera- which kills me because the roll was positively 'made' for her. I really like Lisa Della Casa a lot in this role, and Kiri definitely has her (non-bland) moments- but the Schwarzkopf is pure 'subtlely-inflected-intoned-colored-and-shaded' gorgeous.


----------



## johnnysc

Verdi

Messa Da Requiem


----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## Pugg

​*Puccini; Madam Butterfly.*
_Freni/ Pavarotti/ Ludwig/ Kerns._
Herbert von Karajan conducting.:tiphat:


----------



## pmsummer

BEATUS
_Choral and Organ Works_
Statuit ei Dominus, for 2 choruses & 2 organs - Missa sillabica, for chorus - Magnificat Antiphones (7), for chorus 
*Arvo Pärt*
Estonian Philharmonic Chamber Choir
Christopher Bowers-Broadbent, Ene Salumae - organs
Tonu Kaljuste - director

_Virgin _via Erato


----------



## Biwa

Joby Talbot: Path of Miracles

Conspirare 
Craig Hella Johnson


----------



## haydnfan

TurnaboutVox said:


> *Poulenc
> Mozart
> String Quartet No. 20, KV 499 in D, "Hoffmeister" Quartet
> String Quartet No. 21, KV 575 in D major
> String Quartet No. 22, KV 589 in B flat
> String Quartet No. 23, KV 590 in F ("Prussian" Quartets)
> Leipziger Streichquartett [MD&G, 1999]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


*

Where can I buy this box set? I know how to find the individual volumes but have never seen this set before.*


----------



## haydnfan

Jerusalem Quartet delivers a riviting performance of two of Schubert's late string quartets. This is as good as it gets!


----------



## Vaneyes

For *Francois Couperin* (1733) and *Bruckner* (1896) death days.


----------



## johnnysc

Beethoven 6th Pastoral

Vienna Philharmonic
Leonard Bernstein


----------



## Mahlerian

Bach: Orchestral Suite No. 4 in D, No. 1 in C
Boston Baroque, dir. Pearlman









Berg: String Quartet Op. 3
LaSalle Quartet









Ockeghem: Missa prolationum, Motets
Hilliard Ensemble


----------



## Marschallin Blair

I love the size of Rysanek's voice. I do wish she were more dramatic- and I really wish that Bohm approached the score like the way, say, Zubin Mehta handled his Decca _Turandot._

Strauss' music is absolutely gorgeous. It really needs someone who has fervid blood in their veins to make it sheen.

I have SO MANY recordings of _Die Frau ohne Schatten_- and no one does it the way I want to hear it.

A tragedy of my life. Ha. Ha. Ha. Ha.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Schoenberg, Suite, Op. 29*

I still don't get it, but at least it's not making me mad. That's progress.


----------



## Blancrocher

Beethoven: Piano Sonatas 23-32 (Gulda)


----------



## Becca

Marschallin Blair said:


> Strauss' music is absolutely gorgeous. It really needs someone who has fervid blood in their veins to make it sheen.
> 
> I have SO MANY recordings of _Die Frau ohne Schatten_- and no one does it the way I want to hear it.
> 
> A tragedy of my life. Ha. Ha. Ha. Ha.


I remember my first exposure to this opera, it was a Saturday Met broadcast in the late 60s, and it made quite an impression. I have yet to hear a recording that comes close to what I remember (or think I remember?!)


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Becca said:


> I remember my first exposure to this opera, it was a Saturday Met broadcast in the late 60s, and it made quite an impression. I have yet to hear a recording that comes close to what I remember (or think I remember?!)


I have no idea which performance of _Die Frau ohne Schatten_ you heard- but I'd love to hear it.

I have both Karajan's (the Rysanek and the Janowitz), both Bohm's, the Solti, the Sinopoli, the Swallisch, the Keilberth. . . I might be leaving some out- but that's what I remember off the top of my head.

All have their relative (de)merits, cast-wise and conductor-wise. I just haven't found 'The One.'

Its a massive score that covers a lot of ground.


----------



## johnnysc

Mozart Arias Disc 1


----------



## Vaneyes

Sampling a soon to be released, and soon to be ordered.


----------



## gardibolt

You know, I've been listening to the Brahms First Symphony for, I dunno, 40 years? But for some reason, listening to the Bernstein/NY Phil recording today, it really struck me as an amazing piece. I've always kind of regarded it as eh, okay, fine. I once had a professor tell me that Brahms is for old people; you don't understand him when you're young. Maybe he was right. Of course, that means I'm old...Anyway, it really spoke to me in a way it never has before. I like little revelations like that.


----------



## tortkis

Venecie Mundi Splendor ~ Marvels of Medieval Venice - La Reverdie (ARCANA)








booklet: http://www.outhere-music.com/en/alb...ndor-marvels-of-medieval-venice-a-387/booklet

_"[...] musical compositions written approximately between 1330 and 1430 in honour of the Venetian Doges or for the city of Venice itself. [...] The composers include Marchetto da Padova, Francesco Landini, Johannes Ciconia, Antoinius Romanus, Cristoforo de Monte and Hugo Lantins."_


----------



## Badinerie

Back to the Kyung Wha Chung box set. CD 15


----------



## clara s

tonight I have a mood for fine texture, faster sound, sharp lines, easthetically classy and elegant...

W.A.Mozart's violin concerto no 2

Camerata Academica Salzburg

and Leonidas Kavakos

a very distinguished artist


----------



## George O

Sergei Rachmaninov (1873-1943): All-Night Vigil, Mass for Mixed Choir, op 37

The Leningrad M. I. Glinka Choir / Vladislav Chernushenko
Jeanne Polevtsova, mezzo-soprano
Sergei Rokozitsa, tenor

2-LP set on Melodiya (USSR), from 1986

5 stars

This is one of my and Rachmaninov's favorite Rachmaninov pieces. Cover on the left is from 1986, cover on the right from 1987.


----------



## Eramirez156

*Symphony No. 3*
*Robert Simpson*









*London Symphony Orchestra*
*Jascha Horenstein*


----------



## Vasks

gardibolt said:


> I once had a professor tell me that Brahms is for old people; you don't understand him when you're young. Maybe he was right. Of course, that means I'm old...


It was true for me. I never cared for Brahms from the time I started collecting (age 14) until my late 30's. And then one day, Brahms clicked with me.


----------



## johnnysc

Haydn Symphonies 100 & 104

Sir Colin Davis


----------



## Becca

Marschallin Blair said:


> I have no idea which performance of _Die Frau ohne Schatten_ you heard- but I'd love to hear it.


I wonder if there is any online archive of Met broadcasts and casts, that would be the only way that I could find out who I heard!


----------



## gardibolt

Becca said:


> I wonder if there is any online archive of Met broadcasts and casts, that would be the only way that I could find out who I heard!


Something like this?

http://archives.metoperafamily.org/archives/frame.htm


----------



## Becca

gardibolt said:


> Something like this?
> 
> http://archives.metoperafamily.org/archives/frame.htm


Thank you ... exactly like that.

I believe that this would have been the performance...


----------



## Mahlerian

Mozart: Idomeno Acts I and II
Susanne Mentzer, Barbara Hendricks, Francisco Araiza, Roberta Alexander, Bavarian Radio Symphony, cond. Davis


----------



## Jeff W

*In which there is Strauss, Richard Strauss*

Good afternoon TC!









Not one I listen to very often. Richard Strauss' 'Metamorphosen' and 'Death and Transfiguration'. Herbert von Karajan conducting the Berlin Philharmonic.


----------



## Vronsky

*Alexei Lubimov -- Messe Noire | John Roney -- Preludes*









Alexei Lubimov (Piano) -- Messe Noire
Stravinsky: Serenade in A
Prokofiev: Sonata No.7
Shostakovich: Sonata No.2
Scriabin: Sonata No.9









John Roney -- Preludes: Bach, Gershwin, Debussy, Ellington, Chopin, Scriabin 
(Live a la Chapelle Historique du Bon Pasteur)


----------



## TurnaboutVox

*Pierre Boulez
Piano sonatas Nos. 1, 2 and 3*
Idil Biret [Naxos, 1995]

This...is d*mn fine stuff. A real favourite chez moi.


----------



## SeptimalTritone

Otomo Yoshihide and Sachiko M- Filament 1

I'm not too technically inclined on this music but I think it uses noise, glitches, and sinewaves. It's very intimate, human music in a kind of stream-of-consciousness way that was first explored maybe by Varese.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Becca said:


> Thank you ... exactly like that.
> 
> I believe that this would have been the performance...
> 
> View attachment 75021


So a 'live' Karl Bohm MET performance with Leonie Rysanek as the Empress, Irene Dalis as the Nurse, and Christa Ludwig as the Dyer's Wife.

The talent for emotional utterance is definitely 'there'- I definitely need to hear it.

Sometimes 'live' works like a catalyst.


----------



## johnnysc

Becca said:


> Thank you ... exactly like that.
> 
> I believe that this would have been the performance...
> View attachment 75021


Looks like there is a recording. At the bottom of the credits here.....

http://archives.metoperafamily.org/...xedate=&theterm=1968-69&x=0&xhomepath=&xhome=

it says.....Rebroadcast on Sirius Metropolitan Opera Radio.


----------



## violadude

Malipiero String Quartet #3 "Cantari Alla Madrigalesca"
Orpheus Quartet









I've been focusing on Malipiero's first three string quartets the last couple days. They are not in a conventional form but as far as I can gather as of now, each one is like a giant Ritornello Form or some sort of variation on Rondo Form. In this way, some of them sound more like collections of miniatures for string quartet that are strung together with a common thematic recurrence. Interesting, not sure if I really like that aspect of it or not, but the content of the music is enjoyable enough. We'll see.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

johnnysc said:


> Looks like there is a recording. At the bottom of the credits here.....
> 
> http://archives.metoperafamily.org/...xedate=&theterm=1968-69&x=0&xhomepath=&xhome=
> 
> it says.....Rebroadcast on Sirius Metropolitan Opera Radio.


'Sirius?'- are you serious?

I have to wait for them to play it while I'm driving around in my car? Ha. Ha. Ha.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Liz I










Liz II










Liz III


----------



## Jeff W

*In which there is Beethoven and the Saturday Symphony*









Time for Beethoven! Symphonies No. 1 & 2 and the Leonore Overture No. 3. Herbert Von Karajan conducting the Philharmonia Orchestra.


----------



## Balthazar

*J. S. Bach ~ The Cello Suites.* Steven Isserlis performs.

*John Adams ~ On the Transmigration of Souls.* Lorin Maazel leads the New York Philharmonic.

*Prokofiev ~ Piano Sonata No. 8, Op. 84.* Versions by Emil Gilels (who premiered the work in 1944), Yefim Bronfman, and Sviatoslav Richter.


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1997, 2002.


----------



## gardibolt

Marschallin Blair said:


> 'Sirius?'- are you serious?
> 
> I have to wait for them to play it while I'm driving around in my car? Ha. Ha. Ha.


Haven't found any recordings but if you are feeling flush there's this lovely souvenir:

http://www.historyforsale.com/html/prodetails.asp?documentid=67617&start=3&page=157


----------



## bejart

Jan Vanhal (1739-1813): String Quartet in A Major, W:A1

Haydn Sinfonietta Tokyo: Riyoko Matsui and Maki Fukumoto, violins -- Kumiko Asai, viola -- Kei Obara, cello


----------



## opus55

Béla Bartók
String Quartet No. 2

Emerson String Quartet


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mozart; piano concertos 19 & 20*
_Murray Perahia_


----------



## Weston

*Composers giving birth to triplets and other classic era diversions*

Working overtime has prevented much deep listening so I am very far behind on this thread, but I am making progress again at last.
*
Schubert: Piano Trio in E Flat D. 929 Op. 100*
Stuttgart Piano Trio










For once this was not a random selection. I had heard the first movement at work earlier this week and was so captivated I had to give it a deep listen. I had raved about the first movement in the "Pieces that have blown you away recently" thread. I love the triplets that play a major role throughout, especially in the development section. Also the main theme has a vague kinship to his famous "Ave Maria" theme. And that's just movment 1! This work overall is quite a tour de force, certainly rivaling the very best of Beethoven. Five of five stars.

Well, who needs to hear anything at all after that? But I usually listen to three works anyway, so back to the semi-random selections

*Haydn: String Quartet No. 48 in C major, Op. 64/1, H. 3/65 *
Tatrai Quartet










The tone or perhaps the recording is not as pleasant as the Festetics Quartet set many of us now enjoy, but it's passable if I turn the volume down a bit.

As for the work, it's unusual for a Haydn quartet which come to think of it is not unusual after all. The second movement almost seems a carbon copy of the first thematically and rhythmically. Or rather, they are clearly conceived in the same place and time. The same might be said of the other movements too. A highly unified work, if a bit mainstream. I reckon there are triplets in there somewhere though I did not notice.

*Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 6 in A major, Op. 30, No. 1:*
Pamela Frank, violin, and father, piano










A fairly familiar work, but this is my first deep listen with this set which I lit upon because of its beautiful violin intonations and to round out my Beethoven sonatas. Beethoven hits some freakishly dissonant ornamental notes in this! But only for emphasis. The slow movement is magic, far from tragic. And the final movement makes use once again of lots of triplets providing an appropriate symmetry in this evening's program of classic era chamber works.


----------



## Pugg

​
Brahms: "Violin Concerto in D major, Op.77" (New York April 15, 1961)
Sibelius: "Violin Concerto in D minor Op.47" (New York January 15, 1963)
[Soloist] Zino Francescatti (Vn), the New York Philharmonic


----------



## Becca

Tonight ... the last disc of Vernon Handley's set of the Bax symphonies is a fascinating, hour long conversation about Bax and his works between Handley and Andrew McGregor. Listening to this, in which the conductor discusses each of the symphonies in detail, is making me want to have another try at these seven symphonies which I have never quite come to grips with. If you are interested in Bax and haven't already listened to this, you should ... it is available on Spotify.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Rita Hunter* CBE (15 August 1933 - 29 April 2001)
Great soprano arias :tiphat:


----------



## Mahlerian

Mozart: Idomeneo, Act III
Susanne Mentzer, Barbara Hendricks, Francisco Araiza, Roberta Alexander, Bavarian Radio Symphony, cond. Davis


----------



## tortkis

GAMELAN SON OF LION: SONOGRAM (innova recordings)









Works of David Simons, John Morton, Barbara Benary, Jody Kruskal, Lisa Karrer, Miguel Frasconi, David Demnitz, Denman Maroney, and Daniel Goode, including _'"Nine-Eleven: A Memorial Suite," a collective tribute to those who lived through that disaster, and those who did not.'_


----------



## Pugg

​
*Haydn; The Seasons.*
_Popp/Hollweg/ Mole / Dòse / Luxon.
Antal Dorati conducting._


----------



## ArtMusic




----------



## Ingélou

I'm listening to a lovely creative interpretation of Playford's English Dancing Master - 





It's where *art-* and *folk-* music meet, and I'm in :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel: .


----------



## Dr Johnson

Piano concerto.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mozart; Don Giovanni.*

Wächter/ Sutherland/Alva/Frick/ Schawzkopf et al.
Maestro Guilini leads this all star cast.


----------



## Jeff W

*In which there is breakfast with Beethoven*

Good morning TC from bright and sunny Albany! Breakfast time with Beethoven! OK, breakfast is really just leftover pizza from last night, but, whatever.









On right now is the Creatures of Prometheus Overture, which will be followed by the Symphonies No. 1 & 2 by Beethoven. Jos van Immerseel conducts Anima Eterna.


----------



## violadude

Malipiero, String Quartets #s 4-8









Still struggling with these pieces. They're actually quite frustrating. On one hand, as I said in my last post, the musical material by itself is fine, and quite enjoyable. But the way he organizes his material is so frustrating. Every 2 or 3 minutes a brand new theme or section pops up. What happened to the last section? Are we ever going to hear from it again? No. Probably not. It's just one new section after another and then the piece ends with material from the beginning in an attempt to round off the piece, I suppose. But it really doesn't make up for the fact that nothing in between was related to anything else, as far as I can tell. It feels like listening to a suite of little highlights or excerpts from a larger, more developed piece.

I've tried thinking of them less as traditional string quartets, and more like little vignettes for string quartets, like maybe a set of preludes or something. The problem with that though, is that when, say, you're listening to Debussy's Preludes for piano, each Prelude is its own experience, it has its own arch, development and satisfying conclusion. With these string quartets, each little section is not a complete and developed idea, but seems dependent on the structure of the whole piece. But each individual section doesn't support one another and the whole thing collapses. It should be noted that Malipiero was apparently a very "anti-development" composer...which is fine, but he should have come up with a more cohesive way to structure his pieces than just smooshing unrelated sections next to each other, one after another.

What makes it even worse though, is that each string quartet seems pretty interchangeable. One of my favorite things about a composer's work is when each of their compositions has a distinct "personality", so to speak. The best composers obtain a very satisfying balance between keeping their own unique voice and still allowing for each of their works to have its own thing to say. Each of these string quartets...especially from about 4 onward, seem to hit the same exact nodes throughout, in nearly the same order, no less.

BUT...I could be wrong. Maybe I'm just not familiar enough with these pieces. Maybe each section of these string quartets is interconnected in a way I'm not hearing yet. Maybe the lack of personality between the quartets has to do with my lack of familiarity. Who knows. If someone who loves these string quartets wants to challenge my view on them, I would love that. It's always nice to have a negative opinion of a piece of music turn into a positive one. But as of now that's my consensus. Enjoyable enough material within the works, but woefully unsatisfying as cohesive pieces of music. 

I'll give them one more day of listening and then I'll probably move on. Sorry for the long post.


----------



## Biwa

Tarik O'Regan - Threshold of Night

Conspirare : Craig Hella Johnson & Company of Voices

http://www.allmusic.com/album/tarik-oregan-threshold-of-night-mw0001947707


----------



## Pugg

​*Mozart; piano concertos 9 & 14*
Christian Zacharias


----------



## bejart

Jean-Baptiste Breval (1753-1823): Cello Sonata in C Major, Op.12, No.1

Fedor Amosov, cello - Alexey Kurbatov, piano


----------



## MrTortoise

LVB - Symphony No. 8 in F, Op. 93

Berlin Philharmonic
Herbert van Karajan, cond.


----------



## Vasks

_Compared and contrasted the two different scorings_

*Husa - Music for Prague 1968 (Mester/Louisville Orchestra/Louisville)
Husa - Music for Prague 1968 (composer/University of Michigan Symphony Band/Golden Crest)*


----------



## MrTortoise

violadude said:


> Malipiero, String Quartets #s 4-8
> 
> View attachment 75033
> 
> 
> Still struggling with these pieces. They're actually quite frustrating. On one hand, as I said in my last post, the musical material by itself is fine, and quite enjoyable. But the way he organizes his material is so frustrating. Every 2 or 3 minutes a brand new theme or section pops up. What happened to the last section? Are we ever going to hear from it again? No. Probably not. It's just one new section after another and then the piece ends with material from the beginning in an attempt to round off the piece, I suppose. But it really doesn't make up for the fact that nothing in between was related to anything else, as far as I can tell. It feels like listening to a suite of little highlights or excerpts from a larger, more developed piece.
> 
> I've tried thinking of them less as traditional string quartets, and more like little vignettes for string quartets, like maybe a set of preludes or something. The problem with that though, is that when, say, you're listening to Debussy's Preludes for piano, each Prelude is its own experience, it has its own arch, development and satisfying conclusion. With these string quartets, each little section is not a complete and developed idea, but seems dependent on the structure of the whole piece. But each individual section doesn't support one another and the whole thing collapses. It should be noted that Malipiero was apparently a very "anti-development" composer...which is fine, but he should have come up with a more cohesive way to structure his pieces than just smooshing unrelated sections next to each other, one after another.
> 
> What makes it even worse though, is that each string quartet seems pretty interchangeable. One of my favorite things about a composer's work is when each of their compositions has a distinct "personality", so to speak. The best composers obtain a very satisfying balance between keeping their own unique voice and still allowing for each of their works to have its own thing to say. Each of these string quartets...especially from about 4 onward, seem to hit the same exact nodes throughout, in nearly the same order, no less.
> 
> BUT...I could be wrong. Maybe I'm just not familiar enough with these pieces. Maybe each section of these string quartets is interconnected in a way I'm not hearing yet. Maybe the lack of personality between the quartets has to do with my lack of familiarity. Who knows. If someone who loves these string quartets wants to challenge my view on them, I would love that. It's always nice to have a negative opinion of a piece of music turn into a positive one. But as of now that's my consensus. Enjoyable enough material within the works, but woefully unsatisfying as cohesive pieces of music.
> 
> I'll give them one more day of listening and then I'll probably move on. Sorry for the long post.


Thanks for taking the time to write those long posts on the Malipiero quartets. I'm unfamiliar with Malipiero but after reading the short wikipedia entry and your posts I'm very intrigued. Sometimes the lack of success of a technique sheds a new light on alternative approaches (aleatoric/chance, improvisation, minimalism). I've added him to my list and hope to give his work a listen soon.


----------



## Vronsky

*Scriabin | Bruckner*

















...continuing from yesterday
Alexander Scriabin, Michael Ponti (Piano) -- Complete Piano Music (CDs 3 & 4)
Alexander Scriabin, Dmitri Alexeev (Piano) -- Complete Piano Sonatas (CD 2)









Anton Bruckner -- Piano Works
Wolfgang Brunner & Michael Schopper


----------



## bejart

Jan Vanhal (1739-1813): String Quartet in C Major, W:C1 (Adagio in C Minor)

Haydn Sinfonietta Tokyo: Riyoko Matsui and Maki Fukumoto, violins -- Kumiko Asai, viola -- Kei Obara, cello


----------



## MrTortoise

Luigi Dallapiccola

Canti di prigionia (Songs of Imprisonment)

Swedish Radio Choir
Eric Ericson Chamber Choir
Per Borin, Chorus Master
Members of the Swedish Radio Symphony Orchestra
Esa-Pekka Salonen, cond.


----------



## Pugg

​*Mahler; symphony no 8.*
_C.S.O/ Sir George Solti_.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

*György Kurtág: Complete Works for String Quartet*

Arioso "Hommage à Walter Levin 85"
Moments musicaux for String Quartet, Op. 44
Hommage à Jacob Obrecht
Officium breve in memoriam Andreae Szervánsky, Op. 28
Aus der Ferne V
Quartet for Strings, Op. 13 "Hommage à Mihály András"
Quartet for Strings, Op. 1
Hommage à Mihály András, Op. 13 "12 Microludes for String Quartet"
Aus der Ferne III

Athena Quartet [NEOS, 2011]
(Saskia Viersen and Margherita Biederbick, violin; Miriam Götting, viola; Kathrin Bogensberger, cello)

A fine collection, and my new disc of the week. Kurtág is surely the successor to Anton Webern in these concise, deeply expressive and entirely musical utterances. The performance of the Athena Quartet, pupils of the ABQ, and the recording, are of the highest standard. This is a key disc of modern and contemporary chamber music.


----------



## jim prideaux

my intended mini listening project in response to the 'Saturday symphony' has only just begun with the ORR and Gardiner performance of Beethoven's 1st.......the interruptions did prove fortuitous however as my visit to the gym was accompanied by the Anima Eterna/van Immerseel recording of Beethoven's 7th and the superb Boulez performance of Bartok's Concerto for Orchestra.......my recuperative bath was accompanied by Glazunov 3rd and 4th symphonies as performed by Otaka and the BBC National Orchestra of Wales.......

for those keen observers of the varied idiosyncrasies of TC 'posters' who might be concerned that I am missing 'sports' this fine Saturday afternoon let me point out that 'the lads' do not play until 1.30pm tomorrow!


----------



## Marschallin Blair

gardibolt said:


> Haven't found any recordings but if you are feeling flush there's this lovely souvenir:
> http://www.historyforsale.com/html/prodetails.asp?documentid=67617&start=3&page=157


I'm feeling flush _;D_ - but not 'hot and bothered.'

I have to hear the performance before I even consider the memorabilia that goes with it.

_Merci beaucoup_ all the same.


----------



## Guest

TurnaboutVox said:


> *György Kurtág: Complete Works for String Quartet*
> 
> Arioso "Hommage à Walter Levin 85"
> Moments musicaux for String Quartet, Op. 44
> Hommage à Jacob Obrecht
> Officium breve in memoriam Andreae Szervánsky, Op. 28
> Aus der Ferne V
> Quartet for Strings, Op. 13 "Hommage à Mihály András"
> Quartet for Strings, Op. 1
> Hommage à Mihály András, Op. 13 "12 Microludes for String Quartet"
> Aus der Ferne III
> 
> Athena Quartet [NEOS, 2011]
> (Saskia Viersen and Margherita Biederbick, violin; Miriam Götting, viola; Kathrin Bogensberger, cello)
> 
> A fine collection, and my new disc of the week. Kurtág is surely the successor to Antern Webern in these concise, deeply expressive and entirely musical utterances. The performance of the Athena Quartet, pupils of the ABQ, and the recording, are of the highest standard. This is a key disc of modern and contemporary chamber music.


Love this album on Spotify. Now I know SACD is no problem I feel it will be going on my shopping list.


----------



## johnnysc

Dvorak 'American' Quartet & The Twelve Cypresses

Cleveland Quartet


----------



## MrTortoise

TurnaboutVox said:


> *György Kurtág: Complete Works for String Quartet*
> 
> Arioso "Hommage à Walter Levin 85"
> Moments musicaux for String Quartet, Op. 44
> Hommage à Jacob Obrecht
> Officium breve in memoriam Andreae Szervánsky, Op. 28
> Aus der Ferne V
> Quartet for Strings, Op. 13 "Hommage à Mihály András"
> Quartet for Strings, Op. 1
> Hommage à Mihály András, Op. 13 "12 Microludes for String Quartet"
> Aus der Ferne III
> 
> Athena Quartet [NEOS, 2011]
> (Saskia Viersen and Margherita Biederbick, violin; Miriam Götting, viola; Kathrin Bogensberger, cello)
> 
> A fine collection, and my new disc of the week. Kurtág is surely the successor to Antern Webern in these concise, deeply expressive and entirely musical utterances. The performance of the Athena Quartet, pupils of the ABQ, and the recording, are of the highest standard. This is a key disc of modern and contemporary chamber music.


That cover is a candidate for the strange/unusual CD cover thread!


----------



## Mahlerian

Beethoven: Symphony No. 1 in C
Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra, cond. Cluytens


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Tremendous engineered sound. Emotionally walloping performance.










Salonen does the main title music from _The__ Man Who Knew Too Much _great- the rest of the cd is 'Herrmann-light' though. The strings at the end of the piece are absolutely terrifying.


----------



## MrTortoise

Béla Bartók
String Quartet No. 2

Emerson String Quartet


----------



## Vasks

violadude said:


> Malipiero, String Quartets #s 4-8
> 
> View attachment 75033
> 
> 
> Still struggling with these pieces. They're actually quite frustrating. On one hand, as I said in my last post, the musical material by itself is fine, and quite enjoyable. But the way he organizes his material is so frustrating. Every 2 or 3 minutes a brand new theme or section pops up. What happened to the last section? Are we ever going to hear from it again? No. Probably not. It's just one new section after another and then the piece ends with material from the beginning in an attempt to round off the piece, I suppose. But it really doesn't make up for the fact that nothing in between was related to anything else, as far as I can tell. It feels like listening to a suite of little highlights or excerpts from a larger, more developed piece.


I don't know Malipiero (well I did hear one piece of his long ago and found nothing interesting about it so I've not explored him since). Your reaction/opinion is probably quite right. But the one comment that gnaws at me is your expectation that he should "develop". That might be my expectation too but it's also a prejudice we hold. Does a composer like Lachenmann develop? Cage? So we have to listen to them without our expectations being met and instead judge them on the "journey" they take us through.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

MrTortoise said:


> That cover is a candidate for the strange/unusual CD cover thread!


Apparently Kurtág as a young refugee in Paris used to spend his time copying Webern scores and constructing model insects - including cockroaches - out of matchsticks. I'm not joking, this is from the biography notes to the SACD!


----------



## isorhythm

It's impossible to listen to Mozart's _Sinfonia concertante_ too much.


----------



## MrTortoise

TurnaboutVox said:


> Apparently Kurtág as a young refugee in Paris used to spend his time copying Webern scores and constructing model insects - including cockroaches - out of matchsticks. I'm not joking, this is from the biography notes to the SACD!


Well that seals the deal, I'm listening to this!


----------



## jim prideaux

having listened to the ORR and Gardiner recording of the Beethoven 1st it seemed particularly inviting to continue by listening to the 2nd!


----------



## starthrower




----------



## D Smith

For Saturday Symphony. Beethoven Symphony No. 1. This has always been one of my favourite pieces, and I started with a familiar performance by Monteux and Vienna. He gets everything just right and allows a certain amount of Mozartian playfulness to come through. If you like this symphony I encourage anyone to at least give this reading a listen. I also enjoy Karajan and Bernstein with this piece.










Next I went to Harnoncourt/Chamber Orchestra of Europe. I got this set when it first came out and it was considered controversial at the time for the use of period brass and winds. Not so much now of course! I think it generally holds up well, although Harnoncourt lacks the joy of Monteux.










Then I tried Haitink/LSO. While I think some of the other symphonies he does well on this set he misses the boat here. Very heavy handed and I thought the tympani were going to crash through the speakers. Just wrong.










Finally, I listened to Chailly/Gewandshaus as this set is often praised here. My takeaway was, 'What's all the rush?' He zipped through the score running roughshod over many of the subtleties and made arbitrary dynamic and tempo shifts that made no sense to me. I've not heard the rest of his interpretations so can't comment on those, but his First is not my cup of tea at all.


----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## AClockworkOrange

*Verdi & (R) Strauss: String Quartets*
Delme Quartet








Two absolutely wonderful String Quartets, Verdi in particular composed something remarkable which is captured wholeheartedly in the performance of the Delme Quartet.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

*Beethoven
Symphony No. 1 in C, Op. 21
Symphony No. 4 in B flat, Op. 60*
Deutsche Kammerakademie Neuss, Johannes Goritzki
[Claves, 1991]










*Symphony No. 1 in C, Op 21*
John Eliot Gardiner / Orchestre Revolutionnaire et Romantique [DG, 1994]


----------



## bejart

Vanhal: Cello Concerto in C Major

Peter Szabo on cello with the Sinfonietta Pannonica


----------



## Morimur




----------



## Eramirez156

For this weeks "Saturday Symphony"

*Symphony No.1 in C, Op.21*
*Ludwig van Beethoven*









*Philharmonic-Symphony Orchestra of New York*
* Willem Mengelberg*

Recorded 9/1/1930
Transfers by Mark Obert-Thorn


----------



## Blancrocher

Szymanowski - 9 Preludes, op.1 (Guigla Katsarava)

https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLBA2CB5725D6277F8


----------



## senza sordino

Beethoven Symphonies #1&2. Love the first symphony, and the second is exciting too. 
View attachment 75066

Bruch and Mendelssohn violin concerti. I haven't listened to this disk in a long time, because I am so familiar with it. But it was nice to get reacquainted with an old friend. 
View attachment 75068

Dvorak Symphonic poems, The Water Goblin, The Noon Witch, The Golden Spinning Wheel, The Wild Dove
View attachment 75067


----------



## jim prideaux

Martinu-3rd and 6th String Quartets, Duo for Violin and Cello and Three Madrigals for Violin and Cello-The Martinu Quartet.


----------



## Eramirez156

From the historical recording of my last post to the 'historically informed performance" of the present post

*Symphony No.1 in C, Op.21*
*Ludwig van Beethoven*









*John Eliot Gardiner*
*Orchestre Révolutionnaire et Romantique *


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

opus55 said:


> Rimsky-Korsakov: The Tsar's Bride
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From the Mariinsky Theatre, St. Petersburg.


Ah, the Tsar's Bride - awesome music!

Today's listening: Ludwig van Beethoven - Piano Trio Op. 1 No. 1 in E-Flat Major; Piano Trio Op. 1 No. 3 in C minor; Piano Trio Op. 11 in B-Flat Major, 'Gassenhauertrio' (Haydn-Trio Wien).









Very fine recording and excellent music.


----------



## violadude

Vasks said:


> I don't know Malipiero (well I did hear one piece of his long ago and found nothing interesting about it so I've not explored him since). Your reaction/opinion is probably quite right. But the one comment that gnaws at me is your expectation that he should "develop". That might be my expectation too but it's also a prejudice we hold. Does a composer like Lachenmann develop? Cage? So we have to listen to them without our expectations being met and instead judge them on the "journey" they take us through.


Well, when I say I want him to develop, I don't mean I am expecting a traditional development of themes or something. What I want though, and what I mean by development in the broader sense, is for the various section of his pieces to build and work off each other somehow. Sometimes I heard this, but most of the time, not really.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

The weekend is almost here for me at work.

*FULL*

*TILT*

*CHARGE!!!!*


----------



## Vaneyes

For "Saturday Symphony" listening,* LvB*: Symphony 1, w. CSO/Solti (rec.1989).


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Peter Mennin, Symphony No. 7*

This is a live recording conducted by Jean Martinon and the CSO.


----------



## DeepR

Max Bruch - Symphony No. 3





Not very remarkable to my ears but a very pleasant symphony nonetheless.


----------



## Guest

Lazar Berman plays Schubert's Sonata D. 960 with such elegance--very little of this piece requires his legendary technique, although he does let things rip a bit in the final movement. Excellent sound, too. Despite the cover image, this is a 1978 Abbey Road Studio recording. It's also rather hard to find. I got mine through Tower Records Japan, and only then with the aid of a neighbor who is Japanese, and since TR Japan doesn't ship to the US, she sent it to her mother in Japan, who in turn sent it to me! Jeez! Anyway, it was well worth the trouble.


----------



## starthrower

Indoors on a rainy saturday. I haven't listened to Scriabin for a couple of years
and I'm really getting lost in this rapturous music.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

*Robert Simpson
Trio For Horn, Violin & Piano
Quartet For Horn, Violin, Cello & Piano*
Richard Watkins, Pauline Lowbury, Christopher Green Armytage, Caroline Dearnley
[Hyperion, 1994]

Interesting works. Unlike the Amazon reviewer, I preferred the quartet to the trio.


----------



## johnnysc

Rhapsodies - Stokowski


----------



## Blancrocher

Dukas: Piano Sonata (Alexander Vaulin)






My first listen to this huge work, which I think is very appealing. I see on Amazon that Hamelin has a recording.


----------



## MrTortoise

Johann Sebastian Bach

Partita in D minor for solo violin, BWV 1004
Various chorales

Hilliard Ensemble: Monika Mauch, soprano; David James, countertenor; John Potter, tenor; Gordon Jones, bass
Christoph Poppen, baroque violin


----------



## TurnaboutVox

*Domenico Scarlatti
Keyboard sonatas*
Ivo Pogorelich [DG, 1991]

Great bedtime listening - these really sparkle in Pogorelich's hands.


----------



## MrTortoise

Jan Dismas Zelenka

Trio Sonata No. 6 in C minor


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Webern, Slow Movement for String Quartet*

The Emerson perform a very Romantic reading of this piece. Maybe a little too Romantic than I'm used to, but it fits.


----------



## Biwa

Johann Caspar Ferdinand Fischer (1656-1746)

Missa Sancti Michaelis Archangeli, 
Missa in Contrapuncto, 
Suite No. 1

Kamerchor der Marien-Kantorei Lemgo 
Handel's Company 
Rainer Johannes Homburg (conductor)


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

For the Saturday symphony
Beethoven Symphony No. 1 in C major, Op. 21 







Herbert Kegel with the Dresden Philharmonic Orchestra


----------



## George O

Alberto Ginastera (1916-1983): String Quartet No. 1, op 20

Joaquin Turina (1882-1949): Piano Quartet in A minor

The Philarte Quartet

on Gasparo (Nashville, Tennessee), from 1979

5 stars


----------



## MrTortoise

Jan Dismas Zelenka

Lamentations of Jerimiah






Bertrand Chuberre, bass-baritone
Jean-François Novelli, tenor
Gérard Lesne, countertenor
Il Seminario Musicale
Gérard Lesne, director


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

F. J. Haydn - Piano Trio in C Major, Hob. 15/27; Piano Trio in E Major, Hob. 15/28; Piano Trio in E-Flat Major, Hob. 15/29; Piano Trio in E-Flat Major, Hob. 15/30 (Van Swieten Trio).









Period performance, in these pieces, does have its own specific charm. Very good performances here, imo.


----------



## MrTortoise

Johann Sebastian Bach

Orchestral Suite No. 4 in D, BWV 1069

Academy of St Martin in the Fields
Neville Marriner, cond.


----------



## bejart

Johann Christoph Vogel (1756-1788): Symphony No.2 in E Flat

Reinhold Gorbel conducting the Bayerische Kammerorcchester


----------



## senza sordino

Today, I've been making up for not listening all week. I started a new school year, I've not quite got my listening schedule set up yet, I haven't got my speakers set up at work. All this listening today happened at home. Three disks this morning, this in the late afternoon. And I still listen to music chronologically. 
Szymanowski Violin Concerti and Concert Overture. I love these violin concerti, just brilliant.
View attachment 75085

Prokofiev Symphonies 3&7
View attachment 75086

Gubaidulina Offertorium and Homage to TS Eliot (Gidon Kremer)
View attachment 75087


----------



## breakup

I think I relate to this piece because I played it in college in the orchestra.






I remember in HS trying to explain to another student, who was not musical, that the kettle drums in the orchestra were tuned to a particular note. It is clearly heard in this piece, and he called me a liar and said he would never believe anything I said again. I suppose there is no accounting for stupidity.


----------



## ProudSquire

*Brahms *

Symphony No. 3 in F major, Op. 90








*Mozart*

Piano Sonata No.1 in C, K.279
Piano Sonata No.2 in F, K.280
Piano Sonata No.15 in F, K.533/494

Mitsuko Uchida

*Mahler*

Symphony No. 6 in A minor ("_Tragic_")


----------



## MrTortoise

Luigi Dallapiccola

Il Prigioniero

Phyllis Bryn-Julson - the mother
Jorma Hynninen - the prisoner
Howard Haskin - the jailer and the grand inquisitor
Sven-Erik Alexandersson - priest
Lage Wedin - priest
Swedish Radio Choir
Eric Ericson Chamber Choir
Mat Nilsson, Chorus master
Swedish Radio Symphony Orchestra
Esa-Pekka Salonen, cond.


----------



## Faustian

Francois Couperin
Premier livre de pièces de clavecin; Ordre 5
Olivier Baumont, harpsichord










I've been listening to the entire first book intermittently throughout the day and can't help but feel Couperin is underrated. Every piece is a delight, with so much character and a unique charm.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Dvorák*: Symphony 9
Kubelik


----------



## Pugg

MrTortoise said:


> Johann Sebastian Bach
> 
> Orchestral Suite No. 4 in D, BWV 1069
> 
> Academy of St Martin in the Fields
> Neville Marriner, cond.


One of my very favourite recording of this works :tiphat:


----------



## Pugg

AClockworkOrange said:


> *Verdi & (R) Strauss: String Quartets*
> Delme Quartet
> View attachment 75061
> 
> 
> Two absolutely wonderful String Quartets, Verdi in particular composed something remarkable which is captured wholeheartedly in the performance of the Delme Quartet.


Strange combination , but spot on, great disc.


----------



## Pugg

TurnaboutVox said:


> *Domenico Scarlatti
> Keyboard sonatas*
> Ivo Pogorelich [DG, 1991]
> 
> Great bedtime listening - these really sparkle in Pogorelich's hands.


*Just one word*: *Yes* !!!!!:tiphat:


----------



## starthrower

Lutoslawski's sonata is a beautiful and delicate work.
You can listen to this on YouTube, or the free Polish
composers streaming site. 
http://ninateka.pl/kolekcje/en/three-composers


----------



## Weston

elgars ghost said:


> Beautiful, isn't it? Reminds me of my old Spirograph set from when I was a kid. Not that I was very good with it, though - drawing even the simplest hypotrochoids accurately was never my strong suit.


Here you go, E.G. You might enjoy this. Just use the arrow keys to get it going. It's blood pressure lowering for me.

(As you can see I'm still lagging a little behind on this thread.)


----------



## Weston

*Some Seldom Sampled Symphonies*

Getting some little known symphonies off my to do list.
*
Myaskovsky: Symphony No. 8 *
Robert Stankovsky / Czecho-Slovak Radio Symphony Orchestra (Bratislava)










Though I think of Myaskovsky as one of the romantic Russian composers, this is a fairly modern seeming composition. I noticed a lot of rhythmic stuff going on that should have fascinated me, but to be honest I had trouble focusing. I think it needs a more passionate interpretation and better recording than this Marco Polo release offers.

The adagio movement 3 is however very pleasant, reminding vaguely of a Poledouris film score slow section (or vice versa). It's the longest movement and the high point of this work.

*John Gardner: Symphony No. 1 in D minor, Op. 2*
David Lloyd-Jones / Royal Scottish National Orchestra










I'm afraid I didn't get into this work very much until the final movement when it starts to get interesting. Overall it seems to noodle at one thing for a while, then change too soon and noodle at another thing, then something else. It doesn't hang together for me.

*Dora Pejacevic: Symphony in F sharp minor, Op. 41*
Ari Rasilainen / Rheinland-Pfalz Staatsphilharmonie










I probably got this work because of the cover and it was probably on sale at the time. It's not bad, a typical romantic era Eastern European orchestral work with pleasant melodies. I enjoy it more than Rachmaninov's 2nd symphony anyway. Allmusic calls her a "post-romantic," but there is nothing post- about her I can detect here. It gets nearly Wagnerian in scope and flavor at times.

[Edit: This Pejacevic is definitely the star of this evening's deep listen. She seems to shift or modulate temporarily to another key unexpectedly, but then gets back on track. I think there's a word for that technique, but I have forgotten it. She goes for the jugular near the end and takes no prisoners. 3.5 of 5 stars]

Sorry if some of these comments seem negative this time. I actually had a wonderful creative day full of epiphanies and good companionship. I suppose these second tier symphonies would have a hard time following that.


----------



## Pugg

*Lizst*;
Hexameron - Grandes variations de bravoure sur la Marche des Puritains de Bellini; Polonaise Nr. 1; Trauerwalzer-Variationen nach Franz Schubert; Ballade Nr. 2; Adelaide nach Beethoven; Valse-Impromptu; Präludium & Fuge nach Bach (BWV 545) 
_Jospeh Moog._


----------



## opus55

Wagner: Lohengrin
_Domingo|Norman|Randova|Nimsgern,Sotin,Fischer-Dieskau
Konzertvereinigung Wiener Staatsopernchor
Wiener Philharmoniker
Sir Georg Solti_


----------



## tortkis

Malipiero: String Quartets Nos. 1-8 - Quartetto D'Archi Di Venezia (Dynamic)









I only remember pleasant impression with these pieces, and inspired by violadude's interesting post, I'm listening to them again. To me, each quartet flows so naturally and smoothly from the beginning to the end, with a lot of attractive melodies and harmonies. I feel no frustration. (Not objecting to his point, perhaps I am not able to hear whether there is lack of coherence or not.)


----------



## violadude

tortkis said:


> Malipiero: String Quartets Nos. 1-8 - Quartetto D'Archi Di Venezia (Dynamic)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I only remember pleasant impression with these pieces, and inspired by violadude's interesting post, I'm listening to them again. To me, each quartet flows so naturally and smoothly from the beginning to the end, with a lot of attractive melodies and harmonies. I feel no frustration. (Not objecting to his point, perhaps I am not able to hear whether there is lack of coherence or not.)


It's the ****-retentive composer in me that keeps me from going with the flow and just enjoying the melodies and harmonies on their own. :lol:


----------



## Balthazar

*J. S. Bach ~ French Suite No. 1 in D minor, BWV 812.* András Schiff at the piano.

*Beethoven ~ Symphony No. 1, Op. 21* Three versions for SS: John Nelson leads the Ensemble Orchestral de Paris (shown); Vänskä leads Minnesota; and Bernstein leads Vienna.

*Prokofiev ~ Piano Sonata No. 9, Op. 103.* Played by the dedicatee, Sviatoslav Richter, who premiered the work in 1951. I also listened to Yefim Bronfman's performance.


----------



## AClockworkOrange

Pugg said:


> Strange combination , but spot on, great disc.


Indeed, it is a favourite of mine.

The combination on the disc is built on similarity and contrast.

The similarity being that each Composer - naturally associated with Opera - only ever composed a single String Quartet. Given the evidence here, it is a most regrettable fact.

The contrast is the timing in the Composers careers. Richard Strauss' Quartet being an earlier composition, has confidence and poise - a very assured piece.

Verdi's on the other hand was composed later in his career aged around 60 as time filler when rehearsals for one of his productions had to be delayed du to the lead Soprano falling ill. The booklet notes Verdi's admiration for the masters of the form - Haydn, Mozart - led him to be very resistant to publishing the piece. Only the persuasion by his friends and his publisher over 3 years saw the work finally published. Thankfully, Verdi had great friends. This piece is phenomenal.

Given the differences between the Composers however, the pieces work remarkably well together and demonstrate the versatility of both Composers.


----------



## Josh

First spin.

Lord Berners' score for the Triumph of Neptune ballet is a gaudy, sometimes mickey-mousey affair that is blistering with joyous melodies and burlesque abandon*. Who is this guy, Lord Berners? I'd never heard of him before, but he evidently scored films as well as this CD contains two tracks of incidental music from the 1947 film adaptation of Nicholas Nickelby. As a huge film score buff, I'm simultaneously ashamed (of my ignorance) and excited (at this discovery). This is dance-around-the-backyard-in-your-underwear-with-the-sprinklers-on music, folks.

Used copies of this CD are super cheap on the amazon marketplace. Highly recommended.

http://www.amazon.com/Lord-Berners-Triumph-Neptune-Wordsworth/dp/B0001V0A8K

*Not at all like Offenbach, though, whose music doesn't appeal to me


----------



## jim prideaux

before leaving for 'the match' a further listen to this weeks Saturday symphony-Beethoven1st as performed by Harnoncourt and the COE-at the risk of stating the blindingly obvious this really is such a great piece of music!


----------



## Pugg

​
*Beethoven*; symphonies 2& 7


----------



## Vronsky

*Albeniz | Saint-Saens| Scriabin*









Isaac Albeniz -- Iberia *·* Navarra *·* Suite espanola (CDs 1&2)
Alicia de Larrocha (Piano)









Camille Saint-Saens -- Symphony No.3 "Organ" *·* The Carnival of the Animals *·* Danse macabre *·* Bacchanale (Samson & Delilah)
Christopher Robinson, City of Birmingham Symphony Orchestra *·* Louis Fremaux









Alexander Scriabin -- Complete Piano Music (CD 5)
Michael Ponti (Piano)


----------



## Pugg

​*Schubert; The Wanderer.*
_Ian Bostridge/ Leif Ove Andsnes _


----------



## Bix

Scriabin: The Piano Sonatas - Vladimir Ashkenazy


----------



## MrTortoise

Igor Stravinsky

Ballet suites for:
Petrushka
Pulcinella
The Firebird

Columbia Symphony Orchestra
Igor Stravinsky, cond.


----------



## johnnysc

Beethoven Missa Solemnis


----------



## elgar's ghost

Weston said:


> Here you go, E.G. You might enjoy this. Just use the arrow keys to get it going. It's blood pressure lowering for me.
> 
> (As you can see I'm still lagging a little behind on this thread.)


Woo-hoo! Playtime!


----------



## Vasks

_Two American symphonies on vinyl_

*Rorem - Symphony #3 (Abravanel/Turnabout)
Schuman - Symphony #9 (Ormandy/RCA)*


----------



## bejart

Frederick the Great (1712-1786): Flute Concerto No.1 in G Major

Kurt Redel on flute with the Orchestra Pro Arte Munich


----------



## Pugg

​_Oraila Dominguez._


----------



## Heliogabo

*Gustav Mahler*
_Symphony No. 10_
Berlin Philarmonic
Sir Simon Rattle


----------



## Weston

opus55 said:


> I'm just the opposite. I save the new purchase until I get home


With apologies to Manxfeeder, I agree.

My former spouse once put on a brand new CD when we got home from the record store (a long anticipated prog rock album) while I had to run and "freshen up" from the trip and from all the tea I had had that day. You only hear a record the first time once, and that was not the way I do it. Not ever. You must make a ritual of unwrapping the case, browsing the booklet, basking in the smell of the inks and dyes, then with respect and anticipation put the CD in the player.

"Former" is the operative work in the above paragraph.

(Still running behind on this thread. Apologies for irrelevant posts on topics long passed.)


----------



## johnnysc

Elgar - The Kingdom

London Philharmonic & Sir Andrew Boult


----------



## Selby

In croce (1979/92) for bayan and cello


----------



## hombre777

Handel-Trumpet Concerto in D


----------



## Selby

String Quartet No. 1, "Métamorphoses nocturnes" (1953-54)
Arditti


----------



## Blancrocher

Schubert: Trout Quintet (Hagen/Schiff); Schumann: Humoreske, Kinderszenen, Kreisleriana (Lupu)


----------



## Weston

Josh said:


> This is dance-around-the-backyard-in-your-underwear-with-the-sprinklers-on music, folks.


Dang! Spotify doesn't list this genre.


----------



## Selby

Clair de lune, Op. 46/2 (1887) (trans. by Perilhou from "Masques et bergamasques")


----------



## Weston

*Early Sunday is for Early Music*

Caught up on this thread and caught up in the music!

*Sainte Colombe: Concert for 2 equal bass viols No. 18, "Les bateries" *
Jens Norbaek, viol (?) somebody else?, viol?










The date stamp on this file is July 2001!  There is applause at the end leading me to believe it's not from an album, but from the performer's own site in my very early days of collecting mp3 files. The piece has that brooding doomy quality that much viol (but not vile) music conveys to me. And it's too pretty a morning for this sort of thing. Moving on . . .

*Monteverdi: 1610 Vespers, Vespro Della Beata Vergin*
Martin Pearlman / Boston Baroque










Now we're talkin'!

This timeless piece is among the most beautiful I have ever heard, still resonating today over four hundred years later. Its profound sonorities and colorful spacial effects give me goose bumps and brings tears to my eyes. It's a profound experience, almost life changing. I won't sully it trying to rate it with stars.

As this is a massive emotionally draining work, I cannot listen to anything else for a while . . .


----------



## Pugg

​*Verdi : Ernani.*
_Bergonzi/ Price/Sereni/ Flagello.
Maestro Schippers conducting this classic recording _


----------



## bejart

Sigimund Ritter von Neukomm (1778-1858): Clarinet Quintet in B Flat, Op.8

Divertimento Salzburg: Kurt Bisak, clarinet -- Annegret Diedrichsen and Peter Lefor, violins -- Karl Schatz, viola -- Max Engel, cello


----------



## johnnysc

Dvorak Piano Quartet No. 2

Ax, Stern, Laredo & Ma


----------



## Selby




----------



## George O

Nicolas de Grigny (1672-1703): Tome I: La Messe

Michel Chapuis, organ

on Astrée (France), from 1976


----------



## Taggart

hombre777 said:


> Handel-Trumpet Concerto in D


Crispian Steele-Perkins is excellent on the Baroque trumpet.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

_Eh! Compère, que fais-tu là?_

Its hot out where I live. The sky is wall-to-wall azure blue. The opportunities for freedom and adventure are infinite.

- Well, they are 'every day'- just more so today- because its so beautiful out and I have Callas and Conchita blasting. _;D_


----------



## Guest

Wyschnegradsky
Arc-en-ciel op37
Arc-en-ciel II

for six grand pianos in 12-tone tuning

Chen, Grund, Hoelscher, Okabe, Kiebler, Vogelsanger.
Cambreling, conductor.


----------



## George O

I thought to get a Like from Marschallin for Grigny that I'd have to shamelessly resort to having Emma help. But I was wrong; it wasn't necessary.


----------



## deprofundis

I may lisen to some good old harpischords of *William Byrd *and mister *Frescobaldi* , i was currently lisening to Thomas Tallis.


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1992.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

It may be a couple of years since my last opera CD purchase, so this is a bit of an occasion:

*Benjamin Britten
Peter Grimes, Op. 33*
Jon Vickers, Heather Harper, Jonathan Summers
Chorus and Orchestra of the Royal Opera House, Covent Garden; Sir Colin Davis
[Decca, 1978]

I have listened right through the recording twice over the weekend. It is clearly going to take me a while to get to know it. (I find that I recognise substantial, unconnected setions). This is part of my attempt to hear more of Britten's musical output this year.


----------



## pmsummer

3 SONATEN FÜR VIOLINE SOLO
_Transkription für Gitarre_
*J.S. Bach*
Frank Bungarten - guitar

_MD+G_


----------



## Vaneyes

Weston said:


> With apologies to Manxfeeder, I agree.
> 
> My former spouse once put on a brand new CD when we got home from the record store (a long anticipated prog rock album) while I had to run and "freshen up" from the trip and from all the tea I had had that day. You only hear a record the first time once, and that was not the way I do it. Not ever. You must make a ritual of unwrapping the case, browsing the booklet, *basking in the smell of the inks and dyes*, then with respect and anticipation put the CD in the player.
> 
> "Former" is the operative work in the above paragraph.
> 
> (Still running behind on this thread. Apologies for irrelevant posts on topics long passed.)


Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhh.


----------



## Vaneyes

pmsummer said:


> 3 SONATEN FÜR VIOLINE SOLO
> _Transkription für Gitarre_
> *J.S. Bach*
> Frank Bungarten - guitar
> 
> _MD+G_


What's the name of that pet?


----------



## gHeadphone

Ravels Piano concerto conducted by Boulez, like steams of watery notes running down my hair.


----------



## jim prideaux

Schumann-3rd Symphony performed by Sakari Oramo and the Royal Stockholm P.O.

part of a complete set of recent recordings of the four symphonies that seem to have been given little recognition-really impressive!


----------



## George O

gHeadphone said:


> Ravels Piano concerto conducted by Boulez, like steams of watery notes running down my hair.
> 
> View attachment 75108


Is that a good thing?


----------



## Vaneyes

Sampling for *Clara Schumann* (1819) and *Schoenberg* (1874) birthdays, and* Chabrier *death day (1894).


----------



## starthrower

Too bad Luto didn't live to hear this great recording.


----------



## Guest

Since I'm currently teaching this play to my AP students, I thought I'd give Riemann's version a listen again...whew, intense!










Has anyone seen this new DVD of _Lear_? If so, how does the performance compare with the DG recording?










or heard this other CD version?


----------



## Manxfeeder

*William Byrd, Ave Verum*


----------



## elgar's ghost

The first disc features the 5th string quartet of Boris Blacher - a shortish one-movement work of 14 variations bookended by two allegrettos serving as prelude and postlude. Its partner is the only string quartet of Lutosławski, a work which is often slow-moving (and I don't mean that in a demeaning way) but with occasional outbursts. According to the sleevenotes, there is an aleatory element insofar as each player has the option to choose when to pause and recommence without taking into consideration what the others are doing.

The second disc is my introduction to a composer hitherto new to me. I recall one or two other recent posts on this thread which featured the works of Daugherty and my curiosity was piqued, especially when I read some blurb about his opera_ Jackie O_. I'm enjoying what I'm hearing.


























EDIT: apologies for first image - I couldn't increase the dimensions of it.


----------



## Eramirez156

*Erwin Schulhoff*
*Symphony No. 2 WV 101*

*Pavel Haas*: 
*Studie für Streichorchester(1943)*

*Gideon Klein* 
*Partita for String Orchestra*

*Viktor Ullmann* 
*Symphony No. 2 major (1944)*









*Tschechische Philharmonie*
*Gerd Albrecht *


----------



## Mahlerian

Bach: Orchestral Suite No. 3 in D, No. 2 in B minor
Boston Baroque, dir. Pearlman









Schoenberg: Friede auf Erden op. *13*, Kol Nidre op. *39*, Three German Folksongs Op. 49 (1940s), Two Canons after Goethe, Three German Folksongs (1920s)


----------



## Blancrocher

Szymanowski: Violin Sonata, op. 9 (Oistrakh/Yampolsky)


----------



## Mahlerian

Finishing off my tribute set with
Schoenberg: Wind Quintet op. *26*
Phoenix Ensemble









This is still the best recording of the Wind Quintet, bar none. Most interpreters squawk out the treacherously difficult polyphony and leaping melodies, but the Phoenix Ensemble take on this notoriously difficult work and make it sing, the way it should.


----------



## Guest

Kurtag
Complete Works for String Quartet

Athena Quartet

On Spotify.


----------



## gHeadphone

George O said:


> Is that a good thing?


George its perfect once it doesnt contain any shampoo to irritate the eyes


----------



## pmsummer

Vaneyes said:


> What's the name of that pet?


Gojira. Good for vermin control (and cigar lighting).


----------



## bejart

Carl Friedrich Abel (1723-1787): Symphony in B Flat, Op.17, No.2

Anthony Halstead conducting the Hanover Band


----------



## Guest

Listened to the Schoenberg today. Such stunning string tone and playing.


----------



## Selby




----------



## tortkis

Mahlerian said:


> Finishing off my tribute set with
> Schoenberg: Wind Quintet op. *26*
> Phoenix Ensemble
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is still the best recording of the Wind Quintet, bar none. Most interpreters squawk out the treacherously difficult polyphony and leaping melodies, but the Phoenix Ensemble take on this notoriously difficult work and make it sing, the way it should.


I got that album a week ago, because of your post praising it highly. I was stunned by the energetic, driving music. Compared with it, the Stockhausen's piece sounds almost static. A nice coupling.


----------



## D Smith

Sunday listening. Bruckner's Seventh - Karajan/Berlin. Enjoying this piece more every time I hear it. And a Sunday is the only time when I can sit down and listen for an hour or more uninterrupted!


----------



## Guest

I'm pretty sure that I have clothes that are older than this young man, but what an artist he is already! Even more impressive is that these are single takes! He emphasizes the _music_ more than the mere virtuosity, but there is plenty of the latter.


----------



## pmsummer

THE PILGRIM'S PROGRESS
_A Bunyan Sequence_
*Ralph Vaughan Williams*
Sir John Gieguld - narration
Corydon Singers
The City of London Sinfonia
Matthew Best - conductor

_Hyperion_


----------



## starthrower

Currently there's a wealth of Szymanowski recordings to choose from, and this EMI 2 disc set is a fine introduction. If you haven't heard the magnificent 3rd symphony (Song Of The Night) do yourself a favor and give it a listen. It's a gorgeous and exotic work for chorus, male tenor, and orchestra, inspired by Rumi's poem which gives the symphony its name.


----------



## tortkis

Dvořák: Sacred Works & Cantatas (Supraphon, 8CD)









Prague Philharmonic Choir, Czech Philharmonic Orchestra, Prague Symphony Orchestra / Jiří Bělohlávek, Wolfgang Sawallisch, Václav Smetáček, Zdenìk Košler, Václav Neumann, Gabriela Beňačková,Eva Urbanová, Vìra Soukupová, Beno Blachut, Jindøich Jindrák, Ivan Kusnjer, Peter Mikuláš, Richard Novák, Ivan Moravec, et al.

Stabat Mater. Oratorio for Soloists, Chorus and Orchestra, Op. 58
Te Deum for Soloists, Chorus and Orchestra, Op. 103
Mass in D major for Soloists, Chorus, Organ and Orchestra, Op. 86
Biblical Songs for Solo Voice and Orchestra, Op. 99
Requiem for Solo Voices, Chorus and Orchestra, Op. 89
Psalm 149 for Chorus and Orchestra, Op. 79
The Heirs of the White Mountain. Hymn from the Poem by Vítìzslav Hálek for Chorus and Orchestra, Op. 30
Saint Ludmila. Oratorio for Soli, Chorus and Orchestra, Op. 71
The Spectre´s Bride. Dramatic Cantata to the Words by Karel Jaromír Erben, Op. 69
Ave maris stella for Baritone and Organ, Op. 19A
O sanctissima for Alto, Baritone and Organ, Op. 19A
Ave Maria for Alto and Organ, Op. 19B
Hymnus ad laudes in festo Sanctissimae Trinitatis for Alto and Organ, sine op.
Biblical Songs for Solo Voice and Piano, Op. 99


----------



## Selby




----------



## Vasks

starthrower said:


> If you haven't heard the magnificent 3rd symphony (Song Of The Night) do yourself a favor and give it a listen. It's a gorgeous and exotic work for chorus, male tenor, and orchestra, inspired by Rumi's poem which gives the symphony its name.


You got that right!!


----------



## MrTortoise

Gustav Mahler

Symphony No. 9 in D

Gewandhausorchester Leipzig
Václav Neumann, cond.


----------



## ArtMusic




----------



## EDaddy

Hey there, my good TC brethren! I find myself posting far less now that I literally live in Shangri-La. 
Too many far more exciting things to do and see! Like this:


http://postimage.org/

and this:


http://postimage.org/

Oh, and did I say this?:


http://postimage.org/

As I watch it all in awe, I am listening to this and, in their different ways, both are truly sublime. Aloha!


http://postimage.org/


----------



## Balthazar

*Dittersdorf ~ Sinfonia in D.* Alvaro Cassuto leads Lisbon.

*Tchaikovsky ~ The Seasons, Op. 37-bis.* Vassily Primakov at the piano.

*Lachenmann ~ Allegro Sostenuto.* Massimiliano Damerini, Eduard Brunner, and Walter Grimmer on piano, clarinet, and cello, respectively.


----------



## Weston

*A Quickie*

No time for much listening tonight, but I tried to squeeze in one piece before bed time.
*
Vaughan-Williams: String Quartet No. 1 in G minor*
The English String Quartet










I don't have much to say about it. It's a nice piece, mostly typical of RVW, but of course a bit less lush on the string sonorities than the large orchestral pieces I'm used to hearing. Movement 2 is a catchy perky little tune, atypical of RVW or of anyone else for that matter. Movement 3 sounds ever so slightly Scottish influenced. No surprises there. Satisfying.

Ugh! Where did the weekend go?


----------



## Pugg

​
*Haydn; Symphonies * 81 & 82 & 83
_Antal Dorati _


----------



## Pugg

Kontrapunctus said:


> Listened to the Schoenberg today. Such stunning string tone and playing.


The Mahler isn't that bad either :tiphat:


----------



## Heliogabo

*Erik Satie*
_Gnossienes, Ogives, Sarabandes, Gymnopédies_...
Reinbert de Leeuw, piano










*Ralph Vaughan Williams*
_Fantasia on greensleves
Oboe concerto
Concerto Grosso_
Academy of St. Martin-in-the-fields
Sir Neville Mariner


----------



## senza sordino

Debussy, Mozart, Franck violin sonatas, Brahms Scherzo & Hungarian Dances, Debussy Beau Soir
View attachment 75115


Tchaikovsky and Dvorak Serenade for Strings
View attachment 75116


Prokofiev Cello Concerto, Shostakovich Cello Concerto no 1
View attachment 75117


Prokofiev Violin Sonatas, Five Melodies
View attachment 75118


----------



## Green pasture

Revisiting a truly classic recording - Clara Haskil playing Mozart: Piano Concertos Nos. 19 & 27, with the Bavarian State Orchestra conducted by Ferenc Fricsay. The great Haskil gets to the heart and spirit of Mozart's score like no other.


----------



## deprofundis

Im lisening to *Roland de lassus also know has orlande de lassus than he became an italian his name change to Orlando di lasso*,but who care about these futile détails, is music is great spiritual and give us hope of better days, look at Jeremiah laments and his requiem music for easter sunday. Both of these cds were on alto record and fairly cheap you guys if you dont have these allready run to the store or get em...if your some metal head into doom laden genra than Jeremiah laments is for you each song last about 7 minutes (deprofundis smile).


----------



## starthrower

A brilliant symphonist that deserves more recognition. The 5th is a stunner!


----------



## Pugg

Next on:

​*Mozart ; Cosi fan Tutte.*
_Steber/ Thebom/ Peeters/ Tucker, et al.
_
1952 recording in English


----------



## Green pasture

Pugg said:


> ​
> *Haydn; Symphonies * 81 & 82 & 83
> _Antal Dorati _


Dorati and his orchestra gave excellent performances of the "Paris" Symphonies. Great pity Decca's sonic production blunts the impact of the bass, trumpet and timpani in Nos. 82 and 86.


----------



## Pugg

plumblossom said:


> Dorati and his orchestra gave excellent performances of the "Paris" Symphonies. Great pity Decca's sonic production blunts the impact of the bass, trumpet and timpani in Nos. 82 and 86.


You are right, overall it's good value for money though.


----------



## Pugg

Heliogabo said:


> *Erik Satie*
> _Gnossienes, Ogives, Sarabandes, Gymnopédies_...
> Reinbert de Leeuw, piano


At 77 he's still playing this pieces.
The royalties are still huge , selling by the 100.000 a year, at least.:tiphat:


----------



## Pugg

​*Chopin: Waltzes*.
_Tamás Vásáry_


----------



## schigolch




----------



## MrTortoise

Franz Schubert

Piano Trio in E-flat, Op. 100 D.929

Beaux Arts Trio

On Weston's suggestion. It is a stunning trio!


----------



## Pugg

​*Handel; Water Music*
_B.P / Riccardo Muti_


----------



## Green pasture

Pugg said:


> You are right, overall it's good value for money though.


Yes I also have the set. It's, as you said, good value for money.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Piano works by Barber, Busoni and Korngold.

Barber - Piano Sonata op.26 (1949), Excursions op.20 (1942-4), Nocturne op.33 (1959), Three Sketches (1923-4), Interlude I (1931), Ballade op.46 (1977) and Souvenirs op.28 (1951-2):










Busoni - Fantasia contrappuntistica (1910):










Korngold - Piano Sonata no.1 (1908-9), Piano Sonata no.2 op.2 (1910), Piano Sonata no.3 op.25 (1931), Four Little Caricatures op.19 (1926) and Tales of Strauss op.21 (1927):


----------



## Green pasture

Beethoven: Piano Sonatas Nos. 28-32, played by the great Artur Schnabel. Simply sublime and profound music making, and Seth Winner's transfer (Pearl) is a winner, with fantastic presence and overtones for the piano.


----------



## Blancrocher

Tchaikovsky: Works and arrangements for cello and orchestra (Wallfisch/Simon)


----------



## Jeff W

*In which Jeff listens to a new release*

Good morning TC from grey, gloomy and overcast Albany! It would seem the hot and humid days are behind us as we rush headlong into Autumn.









I skipped over Shostakovich's Symphony No. 14, as I, personally, am not one for song cycles and moved right on into his 15th and final symphony. Rudolf Barshai conducted the WDR Sinfonieorchester. Not much in this one for me besides the use of quotes from the 'William Tell' overture in the first movement.









Smaller scale works comprised the rest of my listening for the night. I went next to the Piano Trios No. 20 through 24 by Joseph Haydn. The Beaux Arts Trio played. Haydn = 









Up next were some works by Beethoven that I hadn't heard before, his String Trios. The Grumiaux Trio played the String Trios Opus 3 and 9 (Nos. 1 through 3) and the Serenade for String Trio Opus 8.









Finishing out with an album that was just released, the complete Vivaldi Concertos for Viola d'Amore. Rachel Barton Pine plays the Viola d'Amore with Ars Antigua as the orchestra. Can't find any information on who conducted this one. Either way, I really like what I hear.


----------



## Pugg

​*Respighi; Pini de Roma/ Fontane di Roma/ Feste Romane.*
_Ricccardo Muti _


----------



## bejart

Michel Blavet (1700-1768): Flute Sonata in G Minor, Op.2, No.4

Musica ad Rhenum: Jed Wentz, flute -- Job ter Haar, cello


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Rostropovich _Swan Lake_










Thomson RVW_ Five_










I love RVW's majestic and exotic "Three King's March" from the _Hodie_ cantata because it sounds like Miklos Rozsa in _Quo Vadis_, _Ben Hur_, or _King of Kings_ mode.


----------



## Pugg

​*Schumann ; Symphony 3*
_Riccardo Muti _


----------



## Badinerie

Today Im having some Tetrazzini. No not an Italian dish! ( Depending how ones tastes run!) Luisa of course. Delectable Colouratura voice.


----------



## Vronsky

*Stravinsky*

















Igor Stravinsky -- Le Sacre du Printemps & Petrushka
Le Sacre du Printemps: Pierre Boulez (Conductor), Cleveland Orchester
Petrushka: Vladimir Fedoseyev (Conductor), Bolshoi Symphony Orchestra


----------



## Pugg

​*Schubert; Symphony no 9 *
_W.P/ Riccardo Muti _


----------



## gHeadphone

Marschallin Blair said:


> Rostropovich _Swan Lake_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thomson RVW_ Five_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love RVW's majestic and exotic "Three King's March" from the _Hodie_ cantata because it sounds like Miklos Rozsa in _Quo Vadis_, _Ben Hur_, or _King of Kings_ mode.


I adore the Rostropovich version of the ballet suites!


----------



## gHeadphone

A nice helping of Schubert to get me through Monday afternoon - Brendel on top form


----------



## Selby

I had dismissed this when I first heard it a number of years ago; thought I'd give it another go.


----------



## johnnysc

Enesco & Liszt Rhapsodies

London Symphony/Antal Dorati


----------



## Vasks

_LPs_

*Spontini - Overture to "Julie" (Frontalini/Balkanton)
Beethoven - Romance #2 for Violin & Orchestra (Grumiaux/Philips)
Danzi - Sonata for Hoen & Piano, Op. 28 (Tuckwell/London)*


----------



## Marschallin Blair

gHeadphone said:


> I adore the Rostropovich version of the ballet suites!


I 'AD-ORE' that you adore!

Rostropovich's BPO opening number to _Sleeping Beauty_ is the most streamlined and beautiful I've ever encountered.


----------



## Pugg

​*Beverly Sills* in concert
With members of the Chamber Music Society from Lincoln Center.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

The 1972 EMI Karajan/BPO _Pathetique_ is my pearl beyond praise of Tchaikovsky _Sixths_. His treatment of the horns in the third movement are the most heroic I've ever heard.

Svetlanov beware!


----------



## Selby

Re: Rising Sun - I was correct the first time, not a significant work.

On to greener pastures:


----------



## Heliogabo

johnnysc said:


> View attachment 75132
> 
> 
> Enesco & Liszt Rhapsodies
> 
> London Symphony/Antal Dorati


My favorite choice for Liszt's rhapsodies, Fischer and Mehta are miles away from Dorati's intensity...


----------



## Heliogabo

Inspired by MrTortoise and Weston










*Franz Schubert*
_Piano trio No. 2 D.929_
Beaux Arts trio


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Heliogabo said:


> My favorite choice for Liszt's rhapsodies, Fischer and Mehta are miles away from Dorati's intensity...


Yeah, Dorati's actually makes me get up and start twirling.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

VI


----------



## Dr Johnson

Reminded by the thread on favourite modern composers that I actually own this CD, I thought I'd listen to it.


----------



## gHeadphone

Marschallin Blair said:


> I 'AD-ORE' that you adore!
> 
> Rostropovich's BPO opening number to _Sleeping Beauty_ is the most streamlined and beautiful I've ever encountered.


It has an incredible energy, how people dont have to get up and move to this music ill never know.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

gHeadphone said:


> It has an incredible energy, how people dont have to get up and move to this music ill never know.


----------



## pmsummer

THE LIFE OF MARY
_13th Century Cantigas for the Feasts of Holy Mary_
*Alfonso X "The Wise"*
Música Antigua
Valle de los Caídos Monastery Children's Choir
Eduardo Paniagua - director

_Sony - Hispainica_


----------



## johnnysc

Marschallin Blair said:


> Yeah, Dorati's actually makes me get up and start twirling.


Listening to Enesco's Roumanian by Dorati my advice would be to not try this at home. The sped up Russian ballet in Bye Bye Birdie came to mind.


----------



## Vaneyes

Sampling for* Cherubini* birthday (1760).


----------



## Kivimees

Three American composers featured on this CD:









My favourite is the work by Jess Langston Turner, Rumpelstilzchen.

I encourage those with Naxos Library access to give it a listen.


----------



## opus55

Beethoven: Violin Sonatas Nos 3 to 12
_Isabelle Faust|Alexander Melnikov_










Scriabin: Prelude no.4, Op.11; Sonate-Fantaisie no.2, Op.19; Deux Poemes, Op.32
_Alexander Melnikov_


----------



## opus55

Carl Nielsen
Symphony no.1 in g minor op.7
_London Symphony Orchestra/Colin Davis_










Listening to KBS Classic FM. Having a Romantic Monday afternoon!


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

Ludwig van Beethoven - Piano Trio Op. 1 No. 3 in C minor (Haydn-Trio Wien).









Very impressed with this record. The Haydn-Trio Wien is an excellent ensemble, and the music is terrific. Beethoven's trios are becoming some of my favourite works by him.


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 2004, 1998/9.


----------



## millionrainbows

Excellent recordings from the late 1950s-early 1960s. Boulez, Messiaen, Varese, and more. Great photos.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Barber all the way this evening.

Overture - _The School for Scandal _op.5, Symphony no.1 op.9, Adagio for Strings op.11, First Essay for Orchestra op.12, Violin Concerto op.14, Second Essay for Orchestra op.17, Symphony no.2 op.19, Knoxville: Summer of 1915 op.24, Toccata Festiva op.36, Piano Concerto op.38 and Third Essay for Orchestra op.47:


----------



## Marschallin Blair

johnnysc said:


> Listening to Enesco's Roumanian by Dorati my advice would be to not try this at home. The sped up Russian ballet in Bye Bye Birdie came to mind.


Hey, me spinning out of control on top of that table and crashing into everyone in the restaurant wasn't too much champagne- it was ' ' performance art. ' '

- Just substitute Stockhausen for Enesco.


----------



## Blancrocher

Mahler: Symphony 5 (Bernstein, Vienna)


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Beethoven, Symphony No. 7*


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Blancrocher said:


> View attachment 75138
> 
> 
> Mahler: Symphony 5 (Bernstein, Vienna)


That Bernstein/Vienna Mahler's _Fifth_ 'kicks' in the second movement. I really like it a lot. The only second movement I like better is Karajan's.


----------



## Eramirez156

*Erich Korngold*
*Piano Trio in D, Op.1*

*Alexander Zemlinsky*
*Piano Trio in D minor*









*Beaux Arts Trio *
*Menahem Pressler - piano
Isidore Cohen - violin
Peter Wiley - cello*


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Debussy by Dutoit*


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Heifetz Sibelius _Violin Concerto_, first movement










Ashkenazy's climax in the first movement of his Philharmonia Sibelius _Fifth_ just fills the entire room up with horns. Glorious.










_Symphonic Dance Number Three_: What can I say?- 'V' for victory.


----------



## pmsummer

CANCIONERO
_Music for the Spanish Court 1470-1520_
*The Dufay Collective*

Avie


----------



## Selby




----------



## Eramirez156

*Serenade Op. 25 / Quintet for Piano and Winds Op. 16 / Clarinet Trio Op. 11*
*Ludwig van Beethoven*









*Gaudier Ensemble *


----------



## Selby

Symphony No. 6, Op. 173, "Celestial Gate" (1959)


----------



## deprofundis

I received a cd from a record store *George Crumbs madrigals 1-4 whit makrokosmos 3* on the label BIS so no Wonder it were that expensive but anyway, the soprano is anne marie muhle.I never heard neo madrigals so this cd a suprise, than i bought *Orlando Gibbons on naxos his choral and organ music*, this is what im currently lisening,later on i will lisen to crumbs madrigals.That about it for now i bought like 15 cd this month i will be so broke later on but i dont care i will eat peanuts butters sandwitchs a plenty and spaghetti whit butter hehehe, im a compulsive classical buyer sometime i spend more than i hearned , but money is made for spending and if people did the same i did we would not have economic crisis .


----------



## Selby

Joseph Haydn (1732-1809)
Piano Sonata in D major, Hob. XVI/51 (1794)
Marc-André Hamelin

Glorious.


----------



## Selby

Alan Hovhaness (1911-2000)
Fred the Cat, Op. 301 (1977) piano sonata
Nicola Giosmin

Reflective. Coy. Tender.


----------



## bejart

Franz Krommer (1759-1831): Symphony in C Minor, Op.102

Matthias Bamert conducting the London Mozart Players


----------



## Balthazar

*Schumann ~ Piano Quintet, Op. 44.* Alexander Melnikov joins the Jerusalem Quartet.

*R. Strauss ~ Four Last Songs.* Jessye Norman backed by Kurt Masur and the Leipzig Gewandhaus.

*Chopin ~ Nocturnes.* Garrick Ohlsson at the piano.


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1991, 2004. These selections will conclude my *Schnittke* mini-fest. :tiphat:


----------



## Blancrocher

Szymanowski: Symphony 1 (Stryja)


----------



## helenora

*Anton Bruckner Symphony 4*


----------



## Selby

Arvo Pärt (1935)
Für Alina (1976)

Helmut Lachenmann (1935)
Ein Kinderspiel (Child's Play, 7 pieces for piano, 1980)

Daniel Schlosberg, piano


----------



## helenora

Telemann Die Donnerode. Thanks to a poll on this forum discovered a new piece of music for me. Love Baroque!


----------



## Marschallin Blair

High tea.



















Dinner.


----------



## Pugg

​*Haydn; Symphony No: 99 & 100*
_Antal Dorati_


----------



## Pugg

Manxfeeder said:


> *Debussy by Dutoit*
> 
> View attachment 75141


One of the best recordings by Debussy music . :tiphat:


----------



## Pugg

Balthazar said:


> *Schumann ~ Piano Quintet, Op. 44.* Alexander Melnikov joins the Jerusalem Quartet.
> 
> *R. Strauss ~ Four Last Songs.* Jessye Norman backed by Kurt Masur and the Leipzig Gewandhaus.
> 
> *Chopin ~ Nocturnes.* Garrick Ohlsson at the piano.


I do love your taste , so various . :tiphat:


----------



## Pugg

​*Mozart;Piano concerto 27
Zacharias *


----------



## senza sordino

Bartok Concerto for Orchestra, Janacek Sinfonietta (l love this disk)
View attachment 75147


Prokofiev Symphonies 1&2, Sinfonietta and Autumnal Sketch (I'm not so impressed with this disk, the first symphony is a little to timid, the second is fine)
View attachment 75148


Smetena no 1, Janacek No 1&2 String Quartets (I love this disk)
View attachment 75149


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Alwyn's "Police Chase" from _Odd Man Out_ is 'heart-in-your-throat' exciting.










Outstanding re-recording by John Debney and the Royal Scottish National Orchestra.

Herrmann's "Baghdad" cut is pure Rimsky-Korsakov _Scheherazade_.










Hickox's treatment of the pre-lapsarian Satan in all his celestial might and glory is tremendously powerful with the organ climax. Ralph would be proud.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

_Simplement le meilleur.
_
"Really, you New Yorkers can have no idea of what that woman's voice was like, because you heard her only later in her career. But those first London_ Normas_! It was before she lost all the weight, you know. The sheer _size_ of the voice, and what she could do with it! When she sang with Stignani, the Adalgisia, you couldn't tell which was which sometimes. She had such a beautifully rich and dark quality a the bottom of the voice, and yet the high notes were all there too."

- Richard Bonynge, "The Pinnacle," _Opera News_, April 4, 1970


----------



## Pugg

​The one and only:
*Renée Fleming.*
_Verismo aria's _


----------



## Pugg

​*Donizetti; Poliuto.*
_Carrers/ Ricciarelli/ Pons_.
Oleg Caetani conducting.


----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## MrTortoise

Palestrina

Motets: Canticum canticorum

The Hilliard Ensemble
Paul Hillier, cond.


----------



## Badinerie

Bit of light relief this morning....


----------



## Pugg

​*Hummel; Piano Concertos.*
_Stephen Hough _


----------



## haydnfan

I repeatedly relistened to Bach's Fantasia in C Minor, Two and Three Part Inventions and the Chromatic Fantasy and Fugue performed by Angela Hewitt. Obviously the bookends are great. But while the inventions are student pieces they are all elegant and some are quite beautiful.

I'm now moving on to WTC Book 2.


----------



## bejart

Dietrich Buxtehude (1637-1707): Trio Sonata in A Minor, Op.1, No.3

Christophe Coin directing the Ensemble Baroque de Limoges, Gilles Colliard, violin -- Christophe Coin and Lorenz Duftschmid, viols -- Richard Myron and David Sinclair, violones -- Jan Willem Jansen, chamber organ


----------



## Pugg

​*Puccini/ Donizetti / Verdi*.
_José Carreras & Katia Ricciarelli _


----------



## Blancrocher

Sibelius: Finlandia, Symphonies 1 & 3, Andante Festivo (Jansons)


----------



## SeptimalTritone

Morton Feldman- String Quartet 2, FLUX quartet, all 6 hours 

I love this piece. It's so... _neutral_. It's magically neutral. It's neutrally happy, it's neutrally sad, it's neutrally contemplative, it's neutrally angry (at times). This neutrality, combined with its vast temporal expansiveness, gives it a pureness and spirituality! I know nobody likes these subjective/personal sorts of statements, but it's at least how I feel.


----------



## Morimur

haydnfan said:


> I repeatedly relistened to Bach's Fantasia in C Minor, Two and Three Part Inventions and the Chromatic Fantasy and Fugue performed by Angela Hewitt. Obviously the bookends are great. But while the inventions are student pieces they are all elegant and some are quite beautiful.
> 
> I'm now moving on to WTC Book 2.


Great disc, but I think an actual seal would've made for a much more compelling album cover . . . Angela even dressed and posed like one. It wouldn't surprise me to hear that she barked (as seals do) obsessively throughout the entire photo-shoot.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Piano music from Dutilleux and Skryabin.


----------



## Vronsky

*J.S. Bach*









Jean-Sébastien Bach -- Variations Goldberg
Zhu Xiao-Mei (Piano)









Bach -- Brandenburg Concertos Concerto Italiano
Rinaldo Alessandrini


----------



## Pugg

​
*Johann Sebastian Bach*: _Keyboard concertos _
BWV 1052,1054,1056,1058,1065

_Alexandre Tharaud _


----------



## Marschallin Blair

_
The open steppe.

The freed horse.

Falcons at your wrists.

And the wind in your hair._

- Stokowski's my man for his red-blooded, full-tilt-charge _Polovstian Dances_.


----------



## jim prideaux

Brahms-Tragic Overture performed by Harnoncourt and the BPO...........

listening at work, and over the last few days have also being playing closer attention to the same performers in Brahms 1;- a work that I have always found to be almost 'intimidating'......


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Ravel, Daphnis et Chloe*

I was preparing for a Bible study and listening to Daphnis in the background. I think I'm unclear on the concept.


----------



## Vasks

_LPs_

*Nielsen - Rhapsodic Overture (Ormandy/Columbia)
Sibelius - Rakastava (Gibson/RCA)
Dohnanyi - Piano Concerto #2 (composer/Angel)*


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Manxfeeder said:


> *Ravel, Daphnis et Chloe*
> 
> I was preparing for a Bible study and listening to Daphnis in the background. I think I'm unclear on the concept.
> 
> View attachment 75156


Martinon's opening to _Daphnis et Chloe_ is pure, exuberant, bacchanalia. I've never heard a more powerful chorus at the beginning.

- Its definitely 'Old-Testament Solomon' and not 'New Testament St. Paul.'

Ha. Ha. Ha. Ha. Ha.

No self-abnegation here.

Its indulgent to the core.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Verdi : Aida.*
*Tebaldi/ Bergonzi/Simionato/ MacNeil *
_Herbert von Karajan _conduct this Decca classic.


----------



## johnnysc

Schubert Symphonien Nos. 1 & 2


----------



## Sonata

Isztak Perlman playing Bruch and Brahms violin concertos. Beautiful....great way to unwind on my work commute.


----------



## johnnysc

Vivaldi - The Four Seasons

Stern, Zukerman, Mintz and Perlman
Israel Philharmonic/Zubin Mehta

Recorded 12/1982


----------



## Vronsky

*Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart -- Symphonies 25 & 40*









Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart -- Symphonies 25 & 40
Lovro von Matačić (Conductor), Zagreb Philharmonic


----------



## Vaneyes

Sampling a recent release of Italian and Neapolitan songs, w. Juan Diego Florez. It doesn't capture the flavors for me, preferring Giuseppe Di Stefano for same, and supplementing Roberto Alagna's "The Sicilian". :tiphat:


----------



## Vaneyes

Sampling a recent release by a favorite. Buy, buy, buy!


----------



## johnnysc

Tchaikovsky Piano Concerto No. 1 
Martha Argerich

The Nutcracker Suite
Martha Argerich & Nicolas Economou

Berlin Philharmonic/Claudio Abbado


----------



## Heliogabo

*Felix Mendelssohn*
_String octet Op. 20_
Camerata Bern










*Ludwig Van Beethoven*
_String quartets Opp. 132 & 135_
Tokyo string quartet

Such a fine performance!


----------



## Vaneyes

Sampling another new release and continuation of the successful Matsuev/Gergiev series. As customary, *Shchedrin* PC2 is the star of the show here. I'll go further, putting this performance at the head of the line. Matsuev's beautifully caught instrument throughout, and Gergiev's traffic direction of "Improvisations", make it so. Supplement with Janis/Kondrashin *Rachmaninov *1.


----------



## Mahlerian

Stravinsky: Canticum Sacrum
SWR Vokalensemble Stuttgart, SWR Sinfonieorchester Baden-Baden und Freiburg, cond. Gielen









Stravinsky: Movements for Piano and Orchestra
Olli Mustonen, Deutsches Symphonie-Orchester Berlin, cond. Ashkenazy









Stravinsky: Anthem, Threni
Festival Singers of Toronto, Schola Cantorum, Columbia Symphony Orchestra, cond. Stravinsky


----------



## Jos

Corelli
Concerti grossi opus 6, revised by Bettinelli

I Musici, Felix Ayo

Philips minigroove, late 50's


----------



## Pugg

_Fireworks time _

*Verdi; Nabucco.*
*Souliotis/ Gobb*i et al
_Lamberto Gardelli conducting _


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Boult RVW _Fifth_










Boult's "Fugal Overture" is almost identical in interpretation to Hickox's on Chandos- uncanny that.

Both are fantastic and beautifully recorded.










Hickox EMI _Flos Campi_










Entire disc


----------



## Eramirez156

*String Quartet No. 1 & No. 2; Trio Elegiaque, Op. 9*
*Sergei Rachmaninoff*









*The Budapest String Quartet
Artur Balsam, piano*

_Performed and recorded on April 4,1952
The Coolidge Auditorium of the Library of Congress_


----------



## Janspe

*G. Mahler: Symphony No. 3* - Pierre Boulez & Vienna Philharmonic









I'm faced with a lack of words when I try to describe this amazing symphony. It's so puzzling that quite a lot of people don't like it that much. Sure, it's a lot to swallow all at once, but time just flies every time I listen to this incredible music. The entrance of the solo line "O Mensch, O Mensch..." always sends shivers down my spine - it is probably one of my favourite movements ever!

I love Mahler's music _so much_.


----------



## George O

Spanish Song of the Renaissance

Victoria de los Angeles, soprano
Ars Musicae / José M. Lamaña

on His Master's Voice (Gr. Britain), from 1961
recorded in Spain in 1960










details:
http://www.medieval.org/emfaq/cds/hmv452.htm


----------



## George O

Confidential to MB:

Did you miss her?

http://www.talkclassical.com/37262-current-listening-vol-iii-897.html?highlight=#post941946


----------



## Elen

Edita Gruberova & Yoshikazu Mera. Belcanto Duets, Purcell, Bach, Handel

http://operaseats.com/edita-gruberova-yoshikazu-mera-belcanto-duets-purcell-bach-handel/


----------



## pmsummer

*Wherein our hero Haimovitz sells out to the paying customers and...*

...performs what he calls "boring music."










6 SUITES FOR CELLO SOLO
*Johann Sebastian Bach*
Matt Haimovitz - cello

_Oxingale _


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Beethoven Symphony # 5 In C Minor Op. 67 







Carlos Kleiber & Wiener Philharmoniker


----------



## Alfacharger

The opera "Mathis der Maler" on LP.


----------



## KenOC

Taneyev: Oresteia Overture. Quite a substantial overture at 20 minutes! Pretty good, too.


----------



## bejart

Mozart: Piano Concerto No.24 in C Minor, KV 491

Sir Neville Mariner conducting the Academy of St.Martin-in-the-Fields -- Alfred Brendel, piano


----------



## haydnfan

This afternoon I listened to the most amazing recording of the Missa Solemnis that I've ever heard!


----------



## opus55

Haydn: Symphonies 13 and 14
_Austro-Hungarian Haydn Orchestra|Adam Fischer_










Mozart: Idomeneo
_Metropolitan Opera Orchestra|James Levine_


----------



## KenOC

haydnfan said:


> This afternoon I listened to the most amazing recording of the Missa Solemnis that I've ever heard!
> 
> View attachment 75167


Why amazing? Let us know!


----------



## haydnfan

KenOC said:


> Why amazing? Let us know!


It was so colorful, rich in subtle detail. It had a very natural, unrushed pacing. The elegant harmony made it sound like you could hear Bach and Mozart inspring Beethoven. Herreweghe treats it like a classical era vocal work and not like a romantic era symphony with chorus. Really it's as fantastic as his recordings of Bach's cantatas.

Oh yes and the soloists sing quite beautifully.


----------



## Selby

*Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart (1756-1791)*

Rondo No. 3 in A minor, K. 511 (1787)
Fantasia No. 3 in D minor, K. 397 (1782)
_Marc-André Hamelin_
String Quintet No. 4 in G minor, K. 516 (1787) 
_Fine Arts Quartet, Francis Tursi_

*Roberto Gerhard (1896-1970)*

String Quartet No. 2 (1961)
String Quartet No. 1 (1950-55)
Chaconne for Solo Violin (1959)
_Arditti Quartet_




























I love music.


----------



## Blancrocher

Bach: English Suites (Gould)

*p.s.* Also planning to sample Tharaud and co in the keyboard concertos via spotify, following Pugg.


----------



## Balthazar

*François Couperin ~ Pièces de violes.* Jordi Savall & Co. tackle two suites.

*Sergei Prokofiev ~ String Quartet No. 1.* The latest addition to my Pavel Haas Quartet collection. Always stunning.

*Elliott Carter ~ Piano Sonata.* Charles Rosen at the piano.


----------



## Sonata




----------



## Faustian

Kurt Weill
Die Dreigroschenoper
John Mauceri: RIAS Berlin Sinfonietta, Helga Dernesch, René Kollo, Ute Lemper et al.










A biting satire with great tunes.


----------



## Baregrass

Listening to Mahler #2 and Adams "The Wound Dresser". All courtesy of my local NPR station and the New York Philharmonic.


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1976/7










Related:

http://www.karajan.co.uk/flying.html


----------



## opus55

Vaneyes said:


> Recorded 1976/7
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Related:
> 
> http://www.karajan.co.uk/flying.html


Fun, informative link. Now I know the name of the aircraft he is seen with on the album cover.


----------



## Green pasture

Mozart: Piano Concertos Nos. 20 & 21, Concert Rondo K.382, 1965 Hungaroton recordings with the Hungarian pianist Annie Fischer, accompanied by the Budapest Symphony Orchestra under Ervin Lukacs. Inspired music-making, yet everything is delivered with an absolute aptness and superb sense of proportion and control. It's also refreshing as though one is listening to the works unfolding before one for the first time. This is the work of a truly great artist and musician.


----------



## Guest

I enjoyed Concerti No.7-12 today from this wonderful set.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Ravel: Piano concertos*
_Samson Francois_


----------



## Pugg

Johnnie Burgess said:


> Beethoven Symphony # 5 In C Minor Op. 67
> View attachment 75166
> 
> Carlos Kleiber & Wiener Philharmoniker


Keeps coming back all the time , sublime recording and conducting:tiphat:


----------



## Pugg

opus55 said:


> Haydn: Symphonies 13 and 14
> _Austro-Hungarian Haydn Orchestra|Adam Fischer_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [


How does this set compare to the Dorati one?


----------



## Weston

Balthazar said:


> *R. Strauss ~ Four Last Songs.* Jessye Norman backed by Kurt Masur and the Leipzig Gewandhaus.


I recently acquired this album and, silly me, forgot to listen to it!  Maybe tomorrow evening then.


----------



## Weston

*Piano Is Their Forte*

*Grieg: Piano Sonata in E Minor, Op. 7*
Håkon Austbö, piano










As with Liszt, I want to clear all the pyrotechnic ornamentation out of the way so I can hear the piece, but it ocassionally does that itself and lapses into great beauty.

*Brahms: Rhapsodies, Op. 79: Rhapsody in B minor, Op. 79/1 and Rhapsody in G minor, Op. 79/2*
Gerhard Oppitz, piano










This is a little more down my alley. 

*Busoni: An die Jugend *
Wolf Harden, piano










I get the impression these are exercises, but they are wonderful. It's like Bach meets himself from a parallel universe. (Well, Mozart too according to the liner notes. I missed that connection.)


----------



## tortkis

Sciarrino: Complete Piano Works (1969-1992) - Massimiliand Damerini (Dynamic)








Piano Sonata No. 1 (1976)
Piano Sonata No. 2 (1983)
Piano Sonata No. 3 (1987)
Piano Sonata No. 4 (1992)
Prelude (1969)
De la nuit (1971)
Esercizio (1972)
Étude de concert (1976)
Variazione sue uno spazio ricurvo (1990)
Perduto in una città d'Acque (1991)
Anamorfosi (1980)

Sciarrino: Complete Piano Works (1994-2001) - Nicolas Hodges (Metronome)








V Sonata, con 5 finali diversi (finale di Salisburgo) (1994)
Due Notturni (1998)
Notturno No. 3 (1998)
Notturno No. 4 (1998)
Duo Notturni Crudeli (2001)
Polveri Laterali (1997)
V Sonata, con 5 finali diversi (finale definitivo) (1994)

Striking piano pieces. Some sonatas reminded me of Cecil Taylor. I didn't know about Damerini, but I liked Hodges's recordings of Furrer and Saunders.


----------



## Pugg

Vaneyes said:


> Recorded 1976/7
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Related:
> 
> http://www.karajan.co.uk/flying.html


Must be the worst cover ever


----------



## Pugg

​*Sibelius: Symphony no 5*
_Ashkenazy _


----------



## Pugg

​
*Cherubini; Medea *

_Eileen Farrell / André Turp / Ezio Flegello._


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mozart; piano concertos 18 & 19*
_Daniel Barenboim 
_


----------



## SeptimalTritone

Francisco Lopez- La Selva


----------



## Pugg

​
*Barber: Vanessa 
*
_Steber/ Gedda /Elias/Tozzi/ Resnik._


----------



## ptr

Pugg said:


> Must be the worst cover ever


What? It is so manly, a dude an his phallus of choice!

/ptr


----------



## Dr Johnson

Violin Sonata


----------



## jim prideaux

sunny morning and time for a break with a listen to Glazunov 7th Symphony performed by Serebrier and the RSNO-a fine recording that to these ears combines clarity and warmth!


----------



## schigolch




----------



## Pugg

​*Schubert: Impromptus*
_Murray Perahia _


----------



## elgar's ghost

Pugg said:


> Must be the worst cover ever


Not quite, Pugg - I give that accolade to the ones where he's on a motorbike or sailing his yacht. :lol:

I refer to the edition of Karajan 'action' sleeves as The 'Milk Tray Man' Series after the TV ads of the 70s and 80s in which a figure dressed in black used to undergo various dangers such as fighting off a shark in order to deliver a box of Cadbury's Milk Tray chocolates along with his enigmatic calling card to the home of a woman who wouldn't discover them until after he was gone. The slogan came right at the end - '...and all because the lady loves Milk Tray...'


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

Current listening: F. J. Haydn - Piano Trio in C Major, Hob. 15/27 (Van Swieten Trio).









I'm addicted to these trios. The utter joy in them is astounding - some of Haydn's wittiest works.

Recent listening: W. A. Mozart - String Quartet in E-Flat Major, KV 428 (Leipziger Streichquartett).









Very, very good playing here by the Leipziger Streichquartett, and excellent music.

W. A. Mozart - Piano Concerto No. 21 in C Major, K. 467; Piano Concerto No. 23 in A Major, K. 488 (Murray Perahia; English Chamber Orchestra).









Great music and performance - Perahia's sound is graceful, yet incredibly lyrical. So far, Perahia's ineterpretations are my favourites for these pieces.


----------



## bejart

JS Bach: English Suite No.2 in A Minor, BWV 807

Glenn Gould, piano


----------



## Pugg

​
*Menselssohn*: Symphonie Nr. 3 und Nr. 4

Abbado/ L.S.O (1968)


----------



## Jeff W

*In which Jeff ends with Beethoven*

Good morning TC from bright and sunny Albany!









Still rolling with the Shostakovich even though I finished with his symphonies. This time, I'm going to give a listen to the String Quartets that he wrote. Here, the Emerson String Quartet played the String Quartets No. 1, 2 & 3. Not really sure what to make of these yet as I've just started. Maybe another listen tonight will help things out.









A piece by Luigi Boccherini was playing on the radio last night (didn't catch the name of it, unfortunately) and I thought I'd give him a little bit of a listen. Looked him up on Wikipedia and found him to be quite prolific. Found a sampler of sorts on Apple Music last night Cuarteto Casals played two String Quintets, one of which it turns out I've heard before ('La musica notturna delle stade di Madrid' was in the film 'Master and Commander: The Far Side of the World, as it turns out that this is where I'd heard it), along with a String Quartet and a Guitar Quintet. All very entertaining. Methinks it would be worth it to explore more by Boccherini in the future.









Continued with the Haydn Piano Trios with the Beaux Arts Trio playing. Here they played the Trios No. 25 through 28.









Had enough of the chamber music and decided to move onward to some orchestra music. Here Martin Frost plays the solo clarinet in the Copland, Hindemith and Arnold Clarinet Concertos (In this case, Anrold's Clarinet Concerto No. 2). Lan Shui conducted the Malmo Symphony Orchestra. I'd only ever heard the Copland Clarinet Concerto before this. Not much I can say about these. I didn't get much enjoyment out of the Hindemith or Arnold concertos. Oh well. Nothing ventured, nothing gained.









And now to some Beethoven, as this past weekend's Saturday Symphony really put me in the mood for more of Beethoven's Symphonies. Here Jos van Immerseel conductes Anima Eterna in the Symphonies No. 5, 4 & 7 along with the Consecration of the House overture. This symphony set has quickly raised its way up to near the top ranking of the sets I own\have listened to.


----------



## deprofundis

Im lisening to* Gesualdo liber secundus *, the bassus and sextus were reconstructed or restored, this is a bold move by mister james woods, the result is mastery.Gesualdo music come alive on harmonia mundi,.The artwork is an awesome ''fresque'' of the '' dark pince''.Did i mention it feature a version of miserere one of his masterwork on responsoria, so this mean i have like 3 version of this.


----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## Eramirez156

*Symphony No.1*
*Anton Bruckner*









*Chicago Symphony Orchestra*
*Georg Solti*

Too fast a disappointment.


----------



## Selby




----------



## Marschallin Blair

George O said:


> I thought to get a Like from Marschallin for Grigny that I'd have to shamelessly resort to having Emma help. But I was wrong; it wasn't necessary.


"_Hiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii, Baby_ <picking Em up above my head and rubbing her nose>. . . . . . . Oh, 'Gringy,' I didn't see you standing there. Sorry."_ ;D_. . .

Emma's such a Good Girl, George- sitting there all poised and ready. I can only imagine how cute her voice is.


----------



## Pugg

​*Mahler; symphony no5 *
Klaus Tennstedt.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Vaneyes said:


> Recorded 1976/7
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Related:
> 
> http://www.karajan.co.uk/flying.html


I love this cover: the man of achievement; the man of ability; the man of taste; the efficacious man; the polyglottal and globally-sophisticated man who doesn't waste time going through long customs lines because 'time is music'- and music is his life.

Of course, I suppose it wouldn't fashionable in the 'High Baroque of Schadenfreude' Circle to say so.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Weston said:


> I recently acquired this album and, silly me, forgot to listen to it!  Maybe tomorrow evening then.


You've _GOT_ to be kidding me, Weston.

There's never 'forgetting' Miss Jessye at her absolute best.

- God I love that _Four Last Songs _of hers.

I'm so glad you got it. _;D_


----------



## Marschallin Blair

George O said:


> Confidential to MB:
> 
> Did you miss her?
> 
> http://www.talkclassical.com/37262-current-listening-vol-iii-897.html?highlight=#post941946












_Absolutely. _


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Recording quality, conducting, orchestral response, Sarah Walker's expressive singing- I love this cd.










I really like Berganza's singing, I don't feel Ansermet's up to speed on the sultriness of the conducting though.










^^ I don't actually have this recital by Berganza, but I need to get it. Has anyone heard it?


----------



## AClockworkOrange

Prokofiev's Symphony No.5 on BBC Radio 3 in the car having just arrived at my destination. The performance is part-way in and I have no idea who the performers are but it sounds good.






​


----------



## Pugg

Next on:
​*Mozart; concert arias*

_Teresa Berganza _


----------



## Vasks

*Farrenc - Concert Overture #2 (Goritzki/cpo)
Goundod - Symphony #2 (Gallois/Naxos)*

_oh my, I think my Harman Kardon player is about had it, the cpo disc played great, but the Naxos (which has been played a few times previously) was filled with constant crackling sounds like a really scarred up record)_


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 2004.


----------



## Vaneyes

Weston said:


> I recently acquired this album and, silly me, forgot to listen to it!  Maybe tomorrow evening then.


That's somewhat like Wimpy and hamburgers. Yes, you'll get another like when it actually happens.


----------



## Vaneyes

opus55 said:


> Fun, informative link {HvK aircraft}. Now I know the name of the aircraft he is seen with on the album cover.


Since you asked, HvK cars & bikes...

http://www.karajan.co.uk/cars.html

Meanwhile, a few selections from...


----------



## George O

Bohuslav Martinu (1890-1959)

Fantazie a Toccata pro Klavir

Okno do Zahrady

Sonata pro Klavir

Emil Leichner, piano

on Supraphon (Czechoslovakia), from 1977


----------



## Marschallin Blair

This live performance with Myung-Whun Chung and the Philadelphia Orchestra on DG has to be the most aggressive and charging performance of the Shostakovich _Fourth_ that I've ever heard. Absolutely ferocious.










I especially love Karajan's build-up in the last movement of the "Little Russian."










_Francesca da Svetlanov._


----------



## Eramirez156

*Symphony No. 5*
*Boris Tishchenko*









* Gennadi Rozhdestvensky*
*USSR Ministry of Culture Symphony Orchestra*

_Recorded in the Large Hall of the Moscow conservatoire on 22 February 1985._


----------



## johnnysc

Mahler Symphony No. 6

Berlin Philharmonic/Claudio Abbado


----------



## George O

Vaneyes said:


> Since you asked, HvK cars & bikes...
> 
> http://www.karajan.co.uk/cars.html


Wow! Some nice looking vehicles.


----------



## Pugg

​*Verdi: Un Giornoi Di Regno*
_Norman/Cossotto/Carreras/ Wixell._
Lamberto Gardeli conducting.:tiphat:


----------



## Blancrocher

Sibelius: Symphonies 2 and 5, Valse Triste (Jansons)


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

Marschallin Blair said:


> "_Hiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii, Baby_ <picking Em up above my head and rubbing her nose>. . . . . . . Oh, 'Gringy,' I didn't see you standing there. Sorry."_ ;D_. . .
> 
> Emma's such a Good Girl, George- sitting there all poised and ready. I can only imagine how cute her voice is.




Aww, awesome kitty.


----------



## helenora

and it goes on ....* Bruckner , today it's number 6*


----------



## johnnysc

Mozart 4 Horn Concertos

Gerd Seifert
Berlin Philharmonic/Karajan


----------



## elgar's ghost

Michael Daugherty - American Icons.

My second Daugherty disc and I'm enjoying it even more than the first. The man may lay himself wide open in certain circles to accusations of gratuitous campery, vacuous kitsch and a magpie-like appropriation of America's cultural past but I honestly don't care - his brand of urban/suburban Americana is really drawing me in.

On this disc are his colourful homages to Elvis (based on a bassoon playing variations of the _Dies irae_, it also includes a snatch of "It's Now or Never"), Jimmy Cagney as hoofer (the energetic stage-covering tap-dancing act depicted by a pair of cymbals in separate stereo channels), Barbie dolls (a playful vocal work in five parts - includes the opening riff to Cream's "Sunshine of Your Love" for reasons I can't figure out...), Jackie Onassis (the work here serves as a kind of prelude to his opera on the same subject), Liberace (a four-part suite of different moods), a car assembly line in 1960s Detroit (think Mosolov's Iron Foundry updated for the nuclear age) and plastic garden flamingos (depicted in a vaguely flamenco-ish dance style).

Tracks:

1) Dead Elvis
2) Snap!
3-7) What's That Spell? - (i) What's That Spell? (ii) Ballerina (iii) Drum Majorette (iv) Oh Ken (v) What's That Spell? (reprise)
8) Jackie's Song
9-12) Le Tombeau de Liberace - (i) Rhinestone Kickstep (ii) How Do I Love Thee? (iii) Sequin Music (iv) Candelabra Rhumba
13) Motown Metal
14) Flamingo


----------



## gHeadphone

A little Carmen to spice up the evening


----------



## The Member Who Forgot

*Tchaikovsky - Symphony No: 1 [Winter Dreams]*

Fabulous music that gives away it's Russian heritage in almost every bar.


----------



## Heliogabo

*Ludwig Van Beethoven*
_Diabelli variations in C Op. 120
11 Bagatelles Op. 119_
Alfred Brendel, piano
1961 recording

Very energetic , even electric rendition of this lovely variations. I´m never tired of them...


----------



## George O

Erik Tulindberg (1761-1814): String Quartet No. 4

The Finnish String Quartet

Joseph Gregor Werner (1695-1761): Three Preludes and Fugues for String Quartet
(arranged by Joseph Haydn)

Luigi Boccherini (1743-1804): Quartettino in D major, op 40, no 3

The Sinhoffer String Quartet

on Orion (Los Angeles), from 1971


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 2004, 2002.


----------



## mmsbls

String trios: Schnittke, Weinberg, Kurtag, Penderecki

I listened to hear the Schnittke trio (I'm on a bit of a Schnittke run now). I had not heard any of the works on the CD. The Penderecki was wonderful with a driving rhythm throughout much of the Vivace - perhaps my favorite on the disk. The Schnittke is a mix of old and new - beautiful music. The Kurtag works are part of a series (Signs, Games, and Messages). They're interesting, but didn't make the impact the other works did - maybe because the works are extremely short and seem more like fragments.


----------



## Sonata

Janacek string quartets, Julliard String Quartets.

I'm really enjoying exploring his music. He's much more accessible to me than I expected


----------



## Vaneyes

Sonata said:


> Janacek string quartets, Julliard String Quartets.
> 
> I'm really enjoying exploring his music. He's much more accessible to me than I expected


Glad to hear that, Sonata. You may enjoy this, if you haven't already. :tiphat:


----------



## Marschallin Blair

The beginning and middle-section of Tchaikovsky's _Voyevode_ are fantastic. It really is a shame that there aren't more recordings of this. Litton does a fantastic job- lots of fire- but it can be done even more 'Svetlanov-ish,' to be sure. _;D_

Clear and powerful engineering as well.


----------



## Sonata

Vaneyes said:


> Glad to hear that, Sonata. You may enjoy this, if you haven't already. :tiphat:


Thank you, yes I have heard this and do like it. I'm also waiting on his opera box with Mackerras, on the way from Presto Classical


----------



## Eramirez156

*Wozzeck*
*Manfred Gurlitt *

















*Deutsches Symphony Orchestra Berlin*
*Gerd Albrecht*


----------



## Mahlerian

Eramirez156 said:


> *Wozzeck*
> *Manfred Gurlitt *


Gurlitt ended up teaching in Japan, I believe? Interesting story. I'm not familiar with his Wozzeck. What's it like?


----------



## tortkis

Tallis Scholars Sing Palestrina (Gimell)








Plainchant - Assumpta est Maria (Anonymous), Assumpta est Maria, Missa Assumpta est Maria in caelum, Missa Sicut lilium inter spinas, Lamentations For Holy Saturday, Missa Brevis, Missa Papae Marcelli


----------



## jim prideaux

Schumann-1st and 2nd Symphonies performed by Oramo and the Royal Stockholm P.O.


----------



## Jos

Mozart
3 divertimenti for stringorchestra, kv 136, 137, 138
Moscow Virtuosi, Vladimir Spivakov

Melodiya, 1982
Soviet recording and pressing









Bach
Sonate nr.2 and partita nr.2 for violin solo
Arthur Grumiaux

Philips mono, 1963


----------



## ricklee

Sibelius symphony 7, Anthony Collins conducting the London Symphony Orchestra. So satisfying!


----------



## cwarchc

Drifting back


----------



## Mahlerian

Mozart: La finta giardiniera
Ezio di Cesare, Julia Conwell, Thomas Moser, Mozarteum-Orchester Salzburg, cond. Hager









Some fine music, entirely wasted on a libretto that doesn't deserve Mozart's genius.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Ending the evening with piano works by Skryabin (and his tragically ill-fated son, Julian).

26 Etudes - op.2 no.1, (12) op.8, (8) op. 42, op.49 no.1, op.56 no.4 and (3) op.65:










21 Mazurkas - (10) op.3, (9) op.25 and (2) op.40:










41 Preludes - (4) op.22, (2) op.27, (4) op.31, (4) op.33, (3) op.35, (4) op.37, (4) op.39, op.45 no.3, (4) op.48, op.49 no.2, op.51 no.2, op.56 no.1, op.59 no.2, (2) op. 67 and (5) op. 74:

Julian Skryabin (1908-1919) - Four Preludes (1914):


----------



## Eramirez156

Mahlerian said:


> Gurlitt ended up teaching in Japan, I believe? Interesting story. I'm not familiar with his Wozzeck. What's it like?


It had been years since I listened to this recording, and had no memory of it. The music put me in mind of Zemlinsky, I want to give a second listen soon, the recording by the way is well sung.


----------



## pmsummer

PIÈCES DE CLAVECIN
*Louis-Nicolas Clérambault, Jean-Henri D'Anglebert, Gaspard Le Roux, Marin Marais* 
Kenneth Gilbert - harpsichord

_Arkiv Produktion_


----------



## johnnysc

Mahler Symphony No. 9

New Philharmonic Orchestra/Klemperer


----------



## D Smith

Belated birthday wishes to Cherubini. String quartets 3 & 4 performed very nicely by Quartetto David. Lovely works.


----------



## Vronsky

*Jean-Philippe Rameau*









Jean-Philippe Rameau, Teodor Currentzis -- The Sound of Light









Jean-Philippe Rameau, Angela Hewitt (Piano) -- Keyboard Suites


----------



## MrTortoise

Jan Dismas Zelenka

Trio Sonatas 1-6

Heinz Holliger and crew

These trio sonatas are terrific and performed with lots of energy. Thanks to Chordalrock for pointing me toward Zelenka!


----------



## Morimur

*Olivier Greif - (2013) Sonate de Requiem (Bertrand)*










_"The music is difficult to categorize. It's tonal, but freely so - not much different from what you might expect from Bartók or Shostakovich. Darkly colored, it favors minor modes. Sometimes it's modal, evocative of Far Eastern tonalities for instance. Greif makes frequent use of various techniques to produce striking gestures in sound (such as the previously mentioned explosive tone clusters).

Very little of Greif's music has been recorded. I hope that the reintroduction of this Harmonia Mundi disc will spark interest in listeners to hear more, and a desire in record companies to record more of his music."

-Paul Ballyk, Expedition Audio
http://www.expeditionaudio.com/olivier-greif-sonate-de-requiem/_


----------



## deprofundis

Im lisening to* William Lawes *''consort music for lute , viol and theorbos, what a pretty crafted compositions, quite beautifull mesmerizing on of the best naxos outhere.Than i might lisen to William Byrd or some Frescobaldi to fall asleep there harpiscords not that it's borringbut it gently put you to sleep like a '' berceuse'' .Recently i lisen in the modern work *Roger Sessions *wow jeez thanks Mahlerian this guy music is music i have been looking for, great composer.


----------



## pmsummer

*I 'bloody' well need a nice shot of BOURBON listening to 'her' music...*










MARY'S MUSIC
_Songs and Dances from the Time of Mary Queen of Scots_
*Scottish Early Music Consort*
Warwick Edwards - director

_Chandos _

...though in honor of Thomas Cranmer, I should be drinking from my smoked corn whiskey.


----------



## bejart

Franz Schubert (1797-1828): String Quartet No.15 in G Major, Op.Post.161, D 887

Brandis Quartet of Berlin: Thomas Brandes and Peter Brem, violins -- Wilfried Strehle, viola -- Wolfgang Boettcher, cello


----------



## opus55

Dvorak: String Quartet in G Major, op.106










Performed by Stamitz Quartet. Recorded in Prague 1987. I'd like to hear the second movement orchestrated. Interesting textures.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Holst, The Planets*


----------



## pmsummer

SVYATI
*John Tavener*
Kiev Chamber Choir
Moscow Virtuosi
Patricia Rozario - soprano
Steven Isserlis - cello

_Red Seal_


----------



## helenora

before going back to Bruckner, today a bit of* Biber Rosenkranz Sonaten*


----------



## Blancrocher

Berio: Folk Songs (Doufexis)


----------



## Balthazar

*Bartók ~ Out of Doors.* Murray Perahia at the piano.

*Prokofiev ~ String Quartet No. 2, Op. 92.* Fantastic recording by the Pavel Haas Quartet.

*Puccini ~ Nessun Dorma.* First listen to Jonas Kaufmann's new album of Puccini arias on Spotify, backed by Pappano and St. Cecilia. Very nice indeed!


----------



## Pugg

*Berlioz*: Symphonie fantastique; Hungarian March; Trojan March, etc.

Detroit Symphony Orchestra, Paul Paray


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Balakirev, _Tamara_










"Battle on the Ice" from _Alexander Nevsky_










Svetlanov '74 _Night on Bald Mountain_










Opening choruses


----------



## Pugg

*Verdi: La Forza del Destino.*
_Price/ Tucker / Merril / Verrett / Tozzi.
Maestro Schippers in topform _


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Bloch's "Houang Ti: God of War" from his _Evocations_ is awesome battle music. 
_
"Press the attack, General. Do not stop until the city has fallen."_










Nystroem: _The Tempest_


----------



## Josh

Vaneyes said:


> Glad to hear that, Sonata. You may enjoy this, if you haven't already. :tiphat:


Thanks for the inadvertent recommendation. I just ordered it. :cheers:


----------



## Josh

Found this at a thrift store yesterday. GORGEOUS. The choir is ethereal and the bass soloist Fischer-Dieskau expressive and heartfelt while avoiding campy theatrics. For my taste the sonic balance between vocals and orchestra is adequate although some might wish the former to be more in the forefront. Both are somewhat distant in BWV 4, however, so it would benefit from a proper remastering but in my opinion is perfectly enjoyable as is. Highly recommended.


----------



## Pugg

Next on;



*Bizet*: "Carmen Suite No. 1", "Carmen Suite No. 2" (May 1967 15, the 20th New York, Philharmonic Hall)
Bizet: "L'arlesienne Suite No. 1 " L'arlesienne Suite No. 2" (January 25, February 2, 1968, March 5 New York, Philharmonic Hall)
New York Philharmonic


----------



## Dr Johnson

Earth Dances


----------



## Josh

"Hold your breath. Make a wish. Count to three."


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Sawallisch's wonderful recording of *Arabella*, a recording to set beside his classic *Capriccio*, with Varady and Donath perfectly contrasted as the two sisters and Fischer-Dieskau a (perhaps surprisingly) lyrical Mandryka.


----------



## MrTortoise

Béla Bartók

String Quartet No. 4

The Emerson String Quartet


----------



## SeptimalTritone

Merzbow- 1930 



Merzbow- Merzzow 




I don't like all of the Merzbow that I've heard, but these two albumns (and a few others like Rainbow Electronics and Dharma) I highly recommend. Slowly evolving, texturally interesting and compelling, divided into disjunct repetitive sections yet unified as a whole. Kind of like:

Feldman- String Quartet 1 



Feldman- For Bunita Marcus (solo piano)


----------



## MrTortoise

Palestrina

Missa Repleature os meum

Delitiae Musicae


----------



## Pugg

​*Tchaikovsky; Ballet Suites.
Riccardo Muti*


----------



## elgar's ghost

J.S. Bach's works for solo cello and violin interspersed with discs of Liszt (after Berlioz) and Reger (Sonatas for Violin & Piano nos. 8 & 9).


----------



## TwoPhotons

*Bartok Piano Concertos 1-3* conducted by Boulez, played by Zimerman/Andsnes/Grimaud with CSO/BPO/LSO.


----------



## Pugg

​Various Composer
*Teresa Berganza *


----------



## Sonata

Excellent album!


----------



## Orfeo

*Leos Janacek*
Opera in three acts "The Cunning Little Vixen."
-Lucia Popp, Eva Randova, Dalibor Jedlicka, Vaclav Zitek, et al.
-The Vienna Philharmonic/Sir Charles Mackerras.

*Franz Lehar*
Operetta in three acts "The Count of Luxemburg."
-Lucia Popp, Nicolai Gedda, Gisela Litz, Kurt Bohme, Renate Holm, et al.
-The Graunke Symphony & Choir of the Bavarian State Opera/Willy Mattes.

*Erno Dohnanyi*
Violin Concerto no. I in D minor, op. 27.
-Michael Ludwig, violinist.
-The Royal Scottish National Orchestra/JoAnn Falletta.

*Zoltan Kodaly*
Theatre Overture, Concerto for Orchestra. 
Dances of Marosszek.
-The BBC Philharmonic/Yan Pascal Tortelier.

*Bohuslav Martinu*
Piano works (Naxos, Volume IV).
(Seven Czech Dances, Les ritournelles, Improvisation, Preludes I & II, etc.).
-Giorgio Koukl, pianist.


----------



## Pugg

​*Chopin*: Piano concertNo2 /*Krakowiak*

_Bella Davidovich_


----------



## Heliogabo

*Leoš Janáček*
_Sinfonietta
Taras Bulba_
Wiener Philarmoniker
Sir Charles Mackerras










Cool guy, terrific music


----------



## Marschallin Blair

GregMitchell said:


> Sawallisch's wonderful recording of *Arabella*, a recording to set beside his classic *Capriccio*, with Varady and Donath perfectly contrasted as the two sisters and Fischer-Dieskau a (perhaps surprisingly) lyrical Mandryka.


Varady and Donath are girly-girls with radiant voices and vibrant expression- I love this _Arabella_.


----------



## johnnysc

Rachmaninoff - The Three Symphonies

Philadelphia Orchestra/Ormandy


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Mutter _Sinfonia Concertante_


----------



## Vronsky

*Robert Schumann -- Symphonies 1-4*









Robert Schumann -- Symphonies 1-4
Sir Simon Rattle (Conductor)
Berliner Philharmoniker


----------



## Vasks

*Donizetti - Overture to "Zoraide di Grenata" (Frontalini/Bongiovanni)
Brull - Piano Concerto #1 (Roscoe/Hyperion)*


----------



## Pugg

​*Donizetti; Lucia di Lammmermor.*
_Dame Joan Sutherland/ Cioni/Merrill, et al
Sir John Pritchard _


----------



## George O

Frederick Jacobi (1891-1952)

Quartet No. 3

Lyric Art Quartet

Ballade for Violin and Piano

Fredell Lack, violin
Irene Jacobi, piano

Fantasy for Viola and Pinao

Louise Rood, viola
Irene Jaboi, piano

on Composers Recordings, Inc. (NYC), from 1961 (mono) and 1970 (stereo)


----------



## Marschallin Blair

George O said:


> Frederick Jacobi (1891-1952)
> 
> Quartet No. 3
> 
> Lyric Art Quartet
> 
> Ballade for Violin and Piano
> 
> Fredell Lack, violin
> Irene Jacobi, piano
> 
> Fantasy for Viola and Pinao
> 
> Louise Rood, viola
> Irene Jaboi, piano
> 
> on Composers Recordings, Inc. (NYC), from 1961 (mono) and 1970 (stereo)


Such an eye for color.


----------



## George O

pmsummer said:


> MARY'S MUSIC
> _Songs and Dances from the Time of Mary Queen of Scots_
> *Scottish Early Music Consort*
> Warwick Edwards - director
> 
> _Chandos _
> 
> ...though in honor of Thomas Cranmer, I should be drinking from my smoked corn whiskey.


What a great shot.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

God is she fun. Pure sexy-sass.


----------



## George O

Marschallin Blair said:


> Such an eye for color.




You want colorful eyes, how about Emma on her Morris chair:


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Caballe and Carreras in great form in this live performance from the 1977 Aix Festival. For all Sills's musicality and dramatic flair, her voice was, to my mind, too slight for these Donizetti Tudor Queens. Caballe may be less imaginative dramatically but her voice was to the manor born, and Carreras is in a different league from Ilosfalvy on the Sills recording.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

GregMitchell said:


> Caballe and Carreras in great form in this live performance from the 1977 Aix Festival. For all Sills's musicality and dramatic flair, her voice was, to my mind, too slight for these Donizetti Tudor Queens. Caballe may be less imaginative dramatically but her voice was to the manor born, and Carreras is in a different league from Ilosfalvy on the Sills recording.


Absolutely "to the manner born"- and I still need to pick up that recording!


----------



## Marschallin Blair

George O said:


> You want colorful eyes, how about Emma on her Morris chair:


Oh my GAWD!- I just LOVE that picture, Emmy!

Who says she's not the little tigress on occasion?


----------



## johnnysc

Mendelssohn Symphony No. 3

London Symphony Orchestra/Abbado


----------



## johnnysc

George O said:


> What a great shot.


Well played sir. :cheers:


----------



## Marschallin Blair

johnnysc said:


> View attachment 75292
> 
> 
> Mendelssohn Symphony No. 3
> 
> London Symphony Orchestra/Abbado


Abbado goes for that full-tilt charge in the last movement of his _Italian_- I love it.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Marschallin Blair said:


> Abbado goes for that full-tilt charge in the last movement of his _Italian_- I love it.




Isn't this the _Scottish_?

I used to have his earlier Decca recording (coupled to the _Italian_) on LP. Which recording is better, would you say?


----------



## Marschallin Blair

GregMitchell said:


> Isn't this the _Scottish_?
> 
> I used to have his earlier Decca recording (coupled to the _Italian_) on LP. Which recording is better, would you say?












It 'is' the 'Scottish,' isn't it?- its just that it was a trick question. . . . <blush>. . . . 'to me.' Ha. Ha. Ha. Ha. . .

I'll take the DG Abbado _Italian_ over his Decca _Italian_ any day because I like the more fierce, staccato, faster pace that he brings to the last movement.


----------



## Blancrocher

Sibelius: Symphony 4, Swan of Tuonela, Symphony 5 (Karajan)


----------



## Marschallin Blair

_Totentanz_

Ozawa's good enough. Zimerman's awesome.


----------



## George O

David Ostrakh Plays Violin Favorites

pieces by Chopin, Prokofiev, Scriabin, Tartini

David Oistrakh, violin
Abram Makarov, piano

Dmitri Shostakovich Plays His Own
7 Children's Pieces
Polka from The Golden Age
3 Fantastic Dances
(Eight) Preludes (from op 34)

Dmitri Shostakovich, piano

on Mercury (Chicago), from 1950
recorded 1946
previously released on 78s


----------



## Dr Johnson

Cello Concerto


----------



## johnnysc

Mozart Piano Concerto No. 26 & Rondos 382, 386

Murray Perahia
English Chamber Orchestra


----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## Vaneyes

Sampling for *Geminiani* death day (1762).


----------



## Vaneyes

Shepard Fairey said:


> View attachment 75291
> 
> 
> Robert Schumann -- Symphonies 1-4
> Sir Simon Rattle (Conductor)
> Berliner Philharmoniker


Yes, an all too rare BPO/Rattle highlight. For someone without a set of these Schumann, do consider. They're amongst the very best recs for. :tiphat:


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1961 (Cello Concerto), 1999 ('New World').


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Holst, The Planets*

Dutoit and his recording engineers rock the space with this one.


----------



## D Smith

Inspired by Nereffid's latest poll:

CPE Bach Cello Sonata in B flat. Suzuki/Bach Collegium Japan. Elegantly performed.










Zelenka Trio Sonatas , COE members. Delightful.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

*Brahms
Variations on a Theme by Paganini, Op. 35 Books I and II*
Adam Harasiewicz (Piano)
*Brahms - Rhapsodies No. 1 in B minor, Op. 79 & 2 in G minor, Op. 79
Piano Pieces, Op. 76*
Dinorah Varsi (Piano) 
*Variations and Fugue on a Theme by Handel, Op. 24
Fantasies Op. 116
Intermezzos Op. 117
Piano pieces Op. 118 and Op. 119*
Stephen Kovacevich (Piano) [Philips, 1991]










*
Brahms
Sonata for Piano No. 1 in C major, Op. 1
Sonata for Piano No. 2 in F sharp minor, Op. 2*
Anatol Ugorski (Piano) [DG, 2013, rec. 1997]

I liked these a good deal. Crisply articulated by Anatol Ugorski.


----------



## Vaneyes

*Schumann*: Symphony 3 (IV - Feierlich), w. VPO/LB (rec.1984). Mastery on all counts. The need for some authoritatives to pick apart Bob's work is puzzling.

https://youtu.be/NlfZ7D2gJck?t=39


----------



## Dr Johnson

Violin Concerto


----------



## johnnysc

Tchaikovsky 1812 Overture Op. 49
Capriccio Italien Op. 45
Cossack Dance from Mazeppa

Cincinnati Symphony Orchestra/Erich Kunzel


----------



## Danilo

Niccolò Paganini - 24 Capricci
Salvatore Accardo


----------



## Blancrocher

Sibelius: Symphony 6 & 7, Tapiola (Karajan)


----------



## Mahlerian

Bruckner: Symphony No. 4 in E-flat (1880)
Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra, cond. Tennstedt









Schoenberg: Ode to Napoleon Buonaparte
David Wilson-Johnson, Ensemble Intercontemporain, cond. Boulez









Two works that end on E-flat major triads, but what different routes they take!


----------



## Orfeo

Mahlerian said:


> Bruckner: Symphony No. 4 in E-flat (1880)
> Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra, cond. Tennstedt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Schoenberg: Ode to Napoleon Buonaparte
> David Wilson-Johnson, Ensemble Intercontemporain, cond. Boulez
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two works that end on E-flat major triads, but what different routes they take!


What a difference a recording makes: Tennstedt's broad, majestic, powerful reading in his Bruckner vs. Barenboim's fiery, spontaneous, propulsive reading with the Chicago SO (my personal favorite). I'm glad to see Warner re-issuing this.


----------



## Selby

Unsuk Chin - 6 piano etudes
Mei Yi Foo


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Orfeo said:


> What a difference a recording makes: Tennstedt's broad, majestic, powerful reading in his Bruckner vs. Barenboim's fiery, spontaneous, propulsive reading with the Chicago SO (my personal favorite). I'm glad to see Warner re-issuing this.












I like the Tennstedt Bruckner _Romantic_- I positively LOVE the Barenboim/CSO one.

The brass chorale in the first movement sheens with Straussian grandeur. The hunt of the third movement is completely inspirited- and the LAST movement!- 'EP-IC!' Those horns!!!! So awesome.

- and all this is curious to me, because I have the Barenboim/CSO DG box set- and the only other symphonies I think that he conducts with any sort of (semi) muscle are the _Sixth _and the _Ninth_.

That _Fourth_ of his is glorious though.


----------



## Eramirez156

*FRANZ SCHREKER*









*conducts Schreker - Bizet - Grieg*
*complete surviving recordings*

_CD1 
Der Geburtstag der Infantin (The Birthday of the Infantin) 1923 Version
The Accoustic & The Electric Recordings, ?1924 & ?1927

Ein Rokoko-Tanzspiel (1908, revised 1920) Recorded 17 February 1926

Kleine Suite fur Kammerorchester (as recorded) Recorded 1932_

*Symposium Records and the Franz Schreker Foundation*


----------



## Orfeo

Marschallin Blair said:


> I like the Tennstedt Bruckner _Romantic_- I positively LOVE the Barenboim/CSO one.
> 
> The brass chorale in the first movement sheens with Straussian grandeur. The hunt of the third movement is completely inspirited- and the LAST movement!- 'EP-IC!' Those horns!!!! So awesome.
> 
> - and all this is curious to me, because I have the Barenboim/CSO DG box set- and the only other symphonies I think that he conducts with any sort of (semi) muscle are the _Sixth _and the _Ninth_.
> 
> That _Fourth_ of his is glorious though.


I agree with you Marschallin Blair. That brass is something else. But yes, I'm afraid the set is sort of a mixed bag, because he could be rewardingly muscular on the one hand (III, IV, VI, IX), and a bit too self-conscious or cautious on the other (I, II, V maybe). His Eighth I rank highly and his recording of Die Nullte stands out very well (a nice integral feel to it). Except for the adagio, I am not too fond of his take on the Seventh.

Yet I like the set better than his Berlin one. For all the technical and presentation advantages the Berlin set enjoys, there's something earthbound and soulful in the Chicago set I feel suit Bruckner's music better. The Chicago Symphony is rougher around the edges, but it paints quite compellingly Bruckner the human, the imperfect yet searching human, beyond the architectural scope so conveyed by Karajan and the BPO. In spirit, Barenboim (again, Chicago) brings to mind Wand.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Chamber music by Reger and Borodin this evening.

Reger - Piano Quartet no.1 op.113 (1910), Piano Quartet no.2 op.133 (1914), String Trio no.1 op.77b (1904) and String Trio no.2 op.141b (1915):

















Borodin - String Quartet no.1 (1879) and String Quartet no.2 (1881):


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Beethoven, Symphony No. 5*

I picked this up for $2.50. Bernstein takes the first movement pretty slowly, maybe because the recording hall has a huge reverb. But if this movement is a wrestling match, Bernstein makes it more thumb wars. Nevertheless, he brings things out I've never heard before.


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 2004.


----------



## nightscape

*Hadyn* - "Cello Concerto No. 1 in C major" (Warner/Hall/Camerata Chicago)










*Bruckner* - "Symphony No. 9 (with reconstructed 4th movement)" (Rattle/Berlin)

I had been avoiding this for some reason but I decided to give it a shot. Glad I did, pretty good. I honestly didn't realize how much of the final movement was legitimately complete in some form or another by Bruckner before he died. Something like 80% perhaps?


----------



## D Smith

Celebrating Charles Griffes' birthday today with some of his charming pieces (Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan, White Peacock, Poem) performed warmly by Schwarz/Seattle.


----------



## Guest

I finally got around to the 2nd Symphony today: had to turn it off after about 10 minutes--aleatoric music just isn't my thing. With great relief, I turned to Beethoven's Piano Concerto No. 1


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Bartok, Concerto for Orchestra*

I have several recordings of this piece already, but it came with the Dutoit set, so I'm not complaining.


----------



## Alfacharger

A few short works by Martinu. Intermezzo and Thunderbolt P-47.










Then the three movement "The Parables".


----------



## pmsummer

*It's 'Happy Hour' at Casa Verano.*










ORGELMUSIK
*Johann Pachelbel*
Werner Jacob - organ (Mollau, Alsace)

_Virgin Classics_


----------



## bejart

Mozart: String Quintet in E Flat, KV 614

Arthur Grumiaux and Arpad Gerecz, violins -- Geroges Janzer and Max Lesueur, violas -- Eva Czako, cello


----------



## Alfacharger

The very fine Cello Concerto by John Williams.


----------



## Blancrocher

Wagner- Parsifal - Act III - Good Friday Music (Kurt Moll)


----------



## Chipomarc

The more I listen to Beethoven's Piano Concerto No. 3 the more it sounds like Mozart


----------



## ricklee

Mahler symphony 2, Leonard Bernstein. My third listen.


----------



## spradlig

Schubert's music for violin and piano: as much of it I can find on Spotify. I love the Fantasy in C Major, Op. 159, D. 934: the third movement takes me to a heavenly place, just like parts of his Quintet in C and his last piano sonata (in B-flat major) do.


----------



## pmsummer

FRATRES
_Six arrangements, plus Summa, Festina Lente, and Cantus in Memory of Benjamin Britten_
*Arvo Pärt*
I Fiamminghi
Rudolf Werthen - conductor

_Telarc_


----------



## Baregrass

Listening to BRUCKNER: Symphony No. 9; Te Deum and ANDREAE: Nocturne and Scherzo; Music for Orchestra: Quartet for Flute and Strings on my local NPR FM station. Maybe not a big fan of Bruckner. I know lots are.


----------



## Heliogabo

Vaneyes said:


> Recorded 2004.


Is this a chamber reduction of the symphony? How does it sound?


----------



## opus55

Ives: Symphony No. 1

I have heard of the opening theme in a movie which I can't remember the title..


----------



## Weston

*Finishing At Last*

*Kabalevsky: Cello Concerto No. 1*
Igor Golovschin / Moscow Symphony Orchestra










I had thought Kabalevsky merely an okay composer, but this piece has some surprises. The second movement especially is quite beautiful with some profound expressive outside-the-box cello shenanigans.

*Sibelius: Symphony No. 3 in C, Op. 52 *
Paavo Berglund / Chamber Orchestra of Europe










This is a slightly different sound than the Bergland / Bournmouth Symphony Orchestra cycle so many of us have (the one with the autumn fjord looking cover). I would almost say it has a bit more clarity and brightness, but the difference is very subtle. This version is also taken at a slightly faster pace.

It's a wonderfully rich complex work but I guess that goes without saying. Could that theme from movement 2 be any more perfect and inevitable?

And now to fulfill an obligation to this thread:

*R. Strauss: Vier letzte Lieder, AV 150*
Kurt Masur / Gewandhausorchester Leipzig / Jessye Norman










How does a human being make these sounds? I may become a fan of art songs or lieder yet. That would be a whole new world for me.


----------



## brotagonist

Lots of distractions, including weather , car trouble (resolved ), motorbike trouble (unresolved :-() and lots of reading (finally, again!), so my listening has slowed down a bit.

I finally finished the final disc of:









Dutilleux Shadows of Time; Tout un Monde Lointain

I keep wanting to hear it just one more time, but I think this time I will have to set it aside to make way for some other listening:









Schoeck Elegie

I am very fond of this one!

I'm probably going to give this yet another listen tonight:









Janáček Glagolitic Mass; Diary of One who Disappeared

I've definitely enjoyed this. I think this is the only-or, at the least, the only deliberately purchased-mass in my collection. The Diary is also quite interesting. I have followed the story a bit, but I seem to have missed the disappearing part  but I'm onto the gypsy 

So, I'm getting ready for a major change of discs in the player  And I'm still impatiently awaiting 3 outstanding orders 

I just started on the 3rd disc in this set tonight:









Beethoven Violin Sonatas 9 & 5
Perlman, Ashkenazy


----------



## Pugg

​*Mozart ; Piano concerto's 17 & 18*
_Murray Perahia _


----------



## Pugg

johnnysc said:


> View attachment 75296
> 
> 
> Tchaikovsky 1812 Overture Op. 49
> Capriccio Italien Op. 45
> Cossack Dance from Mazeppa
> 
> Cincinnati Symphony Orchestra/Erich Kunzel


Very fine recording, good for your speakers to


----------



## helenora

short break ( today morning without Bruckner, he is for dessert  listening to my new discovery thanks to this forum *Cantelaube Chants d'Auvergne*


----------



## Balthazar

*Haydn ~ Symphony No. 101, "The Clock."* Harnoncourt leads the Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra.

*Chopin ~ The Ballades.* Andrei Gavrilov plays these four gems.

*Prokofiev ~ Sonata for Two Violins, Op. 56.* Finishing up this fantastic album by the Pavel Haas Quartet. This piece is new to me, and I am really enjoying it -- it will be on regular repeat this week.


----------



## Balthazar

Weston said:


> And now to fulfill an obligation to this thread:
> 
> *R. Strauss: Vier letzte Lieder, AV 150*
> Kurt Masur / Gewandhausorchester Leipzig / Jessye Norman
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How does a human being make these sounds? I may become a fan of art songs or lieder yet. That would be a whole new world for me.


Jessye Norman is a national treasure! If you want to branch out into French songs, her recording of Berlioz's _Les nuits d'été_ is extraordinary as well.


----------



## helenora

Weston said:


> *R. Strauss: Vier letzte Lieder, AV 150*
> Kurt Masur / Gewandhausorchester Leipzig / Jessye Norman
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How does a human being make these sounds? I may become a fan of art songs or lieder yet. That would be a whole new world for me.


Strauss's Lieder are amazing, in fact I just love Lieder, check out Schumann's and Wolf's Lieder. They are amazing!


----------



## Pugg

Present from dearest, all the way from Japan, long live internet shopping 

​
Italian baroque aria's
*Teresa Berganza. *


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Orfeo said:


> I agree with you Marschallin Blair. That brass is something else. But yes, I'm afraid the set is sort of a mixed bag, because he could be rewardingly muscular on the one hand (III, IV, VI, IX), and a bit too self-conscious or cautious on the other (I, II, V maybe). His Eighth I rank highly and his recording of Die Nullte stands out very well (a nice integral feel to it). Except for the adagio, I am not too fond of his take on the Seventh.
> 
> Yet I like the set better than his Berlin one. For all the technical and presentation advantages the Berlin set enjoys, there's something earthbound and soulful in the Chicago set I feel suit Bruckner's music better. The Chicago Symphony is rougher around the edges, but it paints quite compellingly Bruckner the human, the imperfect yet searching human, beyond the architectural scope so conveyed by Karajan and the BPO. In spirit, Barenboim (again, Chicago) brings to mind Wand.





















I love the Barenboim/CSO and Wand/BPO Bruckner's_ Romantic_ because of the unabashed, brassy heroism- whereas I love the Karajan/BPO Bruckner _Romantic_ for a completely different reason: the caressing feminine beauty of the string playing and for the beautiful blending and balances that he brings to the score.

Whereas most conductors emphasize the texture of the brass in the brass chorale of the first movement, Karajan emphasizes the strings just as much if not more so in his balancing of the textures. It really is unbelievably _sui generis_ 'gorgeous' that way.

I agree with you about the uninspired readings of the Barenboim/BPO Bruckner set. The playing of course is beautiful, but where is the grandeur and the majesty?

The Wand/BPO performance seems to meld the heroic brass passages of the Barenboim/CSO reading with the precision blendings and graces of the Karajan/BPO approach.

So, all said, my top three Bruckner _Romantics _are the Barenboim/CSO, the Karajan/BPO, and the Wand/BPO.

I love it 'heroic' and I love it 'beautiful' but I can't abide it ever being bland.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Highlights. Highlights. Highlights.

It seems there's never time for 'anything' anymore.

- I'll listen to what I can though._ ;D_


----------



## Musicophile

Brahms Violin Sonatas by Faust and Melnikov.









I reviewed it here: http://musicophilesblog.com/2015/09/18/brahms-sonatas-another-masterpiece-from-faust-and-melnikov/


----------



## tortkis

Sigismondo d'India: Madrigali, Arie e Balletti - Ensemble "Elyma" (Tactus)









Various works of Sigismondo d'India (c. 1582 - 1629), performed by Ensemble "Elyma" (directed by Gabriel Garrido.) Some pieces are just beautiful, some sound fairly adventurous (strange melodies, interesting rhythm, imitating echo, etc.) Wonderful.


----------



## Pugg

​*Nino Rota: La Strada/ Il Gattoporda
Riccardo Muti *


----------



## Pugg

*Paer; Leonara.*
First listing , thanks to _Azol._


----------



## elgar's ghost

Continuing with chamber works on this fine almost autumnal morning.

Glinka - Grand Sextet for piano, string quartet and double bass (1832) Rimsky-Korsakov - Quintet for piano, flute, clarinet, horn and bassoon (1876):

Goldmark - String Quartet op.8 (1860) and String Quintet op.9 (1862):

Reger - Clarinet Sonatas no.1 op.49/1 (1900), no.2 op.49/2 (1900) and no.3 op.107 (1909):


----------



## SeptimalTritone

A variety of Xenakis works on youtube.

La legende d'eer
Bohor
Persepolis
Kraanerg
ST/4
Shaar
Metastasis
Tetora
Dikhtas
Evryali


----------



## MrTortoise

Johannes Ockeghem

Missa L'homme un-arme ... non non!

Missa Prolationum!

The Sound and the Fury
Alessandro Carmignani (countertenor), John Potter (tenor), Christian Wegmann (tenor), Hans Jörg Mammel (tenor), Michael Mantaj (bass)


----------



## ArtMusic

A great traditional production, as it should be.


----------



## Pugg

​*Miriam Gauci*; Famous soprano arias


----------



## Pugg

ArtMusic said:


> A great traditional production, as it should be.


Ponnelle knows exactly what a "film " score should look like.:tiphat:


----------



## Green pasture

Schumann: Kinderszenen, with Clara Haskil (Philips recording, 1955). A truly delectable rendition, delivered with plenty of nuances and a wide range of tonal colours.


----------



## Pugg

MrTortoise said:


> Johannes Ockeghem
> 
> Missa L'homme un-arme ... non non!
> 
> Missa Prolationum!
> 
> The Sound and the Fury
> Alessandro Carmignani (countertenor), John Potter (tenor), Christian Wegmann (tenor), Hans Jörg Mammel (tenor), Michael Mantaj (bass)


Does the cover has anything to do with this music?


----------



## AClockworkOrange

*Jean Sibelius: Symphonies No. 6 & 7*
Leonard Bernstein & the New York Philharmonic


----------



## Pugg

​*Wagner; Tristan und Isolde et al *
Starting with the love duet
_Hofmann/Behrends_ .
_Leonard Bernstein _


----------



## deprofundis

I was currently lisening to* Stravinsky *l'oiseau de feu and les rites du printemps on naive a french label, than i discover this version executed by orchestra national de toulouse conduct by Tugan Sokhiev.Yes it's a nice booklet colorful and the thing come whit a dvd of les rites in action, but it did not work in my dvd player, than another big hudge problem Tugan tame the brutallity of Stravinsky, than i ask the following question why???.on the other hand i have rites of spring on naxos and it sound better than this fancy looking cd.


----------



## bejart

JS Bach: The Art of Fugue, BWV 1080

Emerson String Quartet: Philip Setzer and Eugene Drucker, violins -- Lawrence Dutton, viola -- David Finckel, cello


----------



## Orfeo

*The Land, The Sea, and Space*
*The Land*

*Erkki Melartin*
Symphony no. IV "Summer Symphony."
-Pia Freund (soprano), Lilli Paasikivi (mezzo), Laura Nykanen (contralto).
-The Tampere Philharmonic/Leonid Grin.
*
Alexander Glazunov*
Symphonic Fantasy "The Forest."
-The USSR Symphony Orchestra/Yevgeny Svetlanov.
*
Sergei Rachmaninoff*
Symphonic Poem "The Isle of the Dead."
-The Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra of Amsterdam/Vladimir Ashkenazy.

*Philip Sainton*
Symphonic Picture "The Island."
-The Philharmonia Orchestra/Matthias Bamert.

*Janis Ivanovs*
Symphonic Poem "Rainbow."
-The Latvian National Symphony Orchestra/Vassily Sinaisky.
*
The Sea*

*Kurt Atterberg*
Symphony no. III in D major "West Coast Pictures."
-The NDR Radiophilharmonie of Hannover/Ari Rasilainen.
*
Sir Edward Elgar*
Sea Pictures.
-Bernadette Greevy, contralto.
-The London Philharmonic/Vernon Handley.

*Claude Debussy*
La Mer.
-Le Orchestre National de l'ORTF/Jean Martinon.

*Alexander Glazunov*
Symphonic Fantasy "The Sea" (Morye).
-The Royal Scottish National Orchestra/Neemi Jarvi.

*And Space*

*Rued Langgaard*
The Music of the Spheres.
-Inger Dam Jensen (soprano), Nanna Hovmand & Henriette Elimar (contraltos).
-The Danish National Symphony, Choir, and Vocal Ensemble/Thomas Dausgaard.

*Gustav Holst *
The Planets.
-The Chicago Symphony Orchestra & Chorus/James Levine.

*György Ligeti*
Atmospheres.
-The Berlin Philharmonic/Jonathan Nott.

Happy Friday!


----------



## Tsaraslondon

De Los Angeles is delightful in Puccini's sugary, sweet _Sound of Music_ opera. It's my least favourite of the three *Trittico* operas, but Vicky is always worth a spin.


----------



## hombre777

Liszt La Campanella
Schubert Wanderer Fantasie
Chopin Nocturnes


----------



## Vasks

_Newly arrived cpo disc gets its first hearing_


----------



## Pugg

​*Mahler; Symphony no 2*
_Harper/ Watts.
Sir Gerorge Solti _


----------



## Tsaraslondon

The eighth has never been my favourite Mahler. I had the Solti on LP, but, though he has stellar singers, I'm not much of a Solti fan, so decided to give the Tennstedt a try. Bought this over a year ago and only listened to it once, so giving it another try now. I still find the work a bit overblown, if I'm honest, but Tennstedt is masterful in bringing together its disparate elements.


----------



## Blancrocher

Satie: Piano Music (Ciccolini)


----------



## johnnysc

Mahler Symphony No. 1

Concertgebouw Orchestra/Bernard Haitink


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Beethoven, Symphonies Nos. 6 and 8*

On first listen, the sound isn't particularly great, and the interpretations aren't particularly revelatory. Maybe I'll get something on a second listen.


----------



## Mahlerian

GregMitchell said:


> The eighth has never been my favourite Mahler. I had the Solti on LP, but, though he has stellar singers, I'm not much of a Solti fan, so decided to give the Tennstedt a try. Bought this over a year ago and only listened to it once, so giving it another try now. I still find the work a bit overblown, if I'm honest, but Tennstedt is masterful in bringing together its disparate elements.


The studio one is a fine recording of this criminally misunderstood work (it's built out of so few elements, all in perfect proportion to achieve a massive and entirely brilliant architecture), but his live recording (on CD or DVD) is better.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Mahlerian said:


> The studio one is a fine recording of this criminally misunderstood work (it's built out of so few elements, all in perfect proportion to achieve a massive and entirely brilliant architecture), but his live recording (on CD or DVD) is better.


Some days I'm a *****.

Other days I can be an even bigger *****. Ha. Ha. Ha. Ha.

But I have to agree with Mahlerian on this one.

Live Tennstedt always trumps studio Tennstedt- at least in my experience.

His live/LPO_ Resurrection_, his live/LPO Mahler's _Eighth_, his live/Minnesota Symphony Orchestra Mahler's _Third_- epic, heroic, and galvanizing.

- So unlike his EMI studio recordings, I find.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Beethoven, Symphony No. 4*

Mental note: Don't listen to this after listening to Dutoit and the Montreal Orchestra. In comparison, the recorded sound on the Bernstein is awful; it reminds me of Toscanini's recordings.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Mahlerian said:


> The studio one is a fine recording of this criminally misunderstood work (it's built out of so few elements, all in perfect proportion to achieve a massive and entirely brilliant architecture), but his live recording (on CD or DVD) is better.


Thank you, yes I've heard that before. I'm just not sure I need to add a second recording of the 8th to my collection, given that it's not a work I listen to that often.


----------



## johnnysc

Wagner - Siegfried-Idyll

New Philharmonic Orchestra/Klemperer


----------



## johnnysc

Dvorak Slavonic Dances Opp. 46 & 72

Bavarian Radio Symphony/Rafael Kubelik


----------



## Heliogabo

*Ludwig Van Beethoven*
_Symphonies 1 & 3_
New York Philarmonic
Leonard Bernstein










*Gustav Mahler*
_Symphony 2 "Resurrection"_
New York Philarmonic
Jennie Tourel/ Lee Venora
Leonard Bernstein


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Ormandy's "Lemminkainen and the Maidens of Saari" REALLY takes off in the last third of the piece. Breathtaking performance. Completely captivating.



















Rozsa's main title and jousting-sequence music are awesome.


----------



## johnnysc

Bach - Fantasia & Fugue in A Minor and other works

Angela Hewitt


----------



## Marschallin Blair

William Walton's score to the _Battle of Britain _is fantastic.

But the Swedish heavy metal band Sabaton give the visuals of the film a whole new vibrancy.

I love this:















_"Never in the course of human conflict have so many, owed so much, to so few."_

- absolutely Winston.


----------



## Vronsky

*Camille Saint-Saëns*










Camille Saint-Saëns -- La Lyre et la Harpe, Op. 57 & Le Déluge, Op. 45
Jaques Mercier
Orchestre National d'lle de France
Natalie Dessay - Françoise Pollet


----------



## Manxfeeder

Marschallin Blair said:


>


Any comments on the Korngold?


----------



## johnnysc

Beethoven String Trios

Mutter, Giuranna & Rostropovich


----------



## pianississimo

listening to this fairly new acquisition. Great, darkly brooding music. The cello and Shostakovitch's music are a perfect match.







http://www.naxos.com/catalogue/item.asp?item_code=8.550813


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Manxfeeder said:


> Any comments on the Korngold?


What can I say about _Die tote Stadt_?- well, it certainly doesn't suffer from the defect of mere 'prettiness.'

Its wall-to-wall enchanting voluptuosity with the densely-scored Straussian textures and extreme preciosity of orchestration- like say, Puccini mixed with Strauss- but more polished. . . and I really love Carol Neblett's voice too.

I got it when I was nineteen and I was awestruck. I just loved it so much. Less now. But the rich harmonic ingenuity and Straussian flavor always win me over.

I absolutely love it.


----------



## Jeff W

*In which Jeff goes mobile*









Out and about right now but that doesn't mean the music has to stop! Beethoven's Symphonies No. 5 & 7. Carlos Kleiber conducting the Vienna Philharmonic. Loving this one!


----------



## Guest

Chipomarc said:


> The more I listen to Beethoven's Piano Concerto No. 3 the more it sounds like Mozart


Really good Mozart, maybe.


----------



## Blancrocher

Strauss: Till Eulenspiegel, Don Juan, Tod und Verklärung, Salomes Tanz (Karajan)


----------



## haydnfan

Some old favorites:

Bruckner's 8th symphony and Shostakovich's 5th symphony


----------



## senza sordino

Dvorak Symphonies 7, 8 & 9
Carnival Overture
View attachment 75343


Dvorak "American" Tchaikovsky no 1, Borodin no 2 String quartets
View attachment 75345


Mahler Symphony no 9
View attachment 75346


Yes, I admit, this isn't quite current listening, this listening took me three days, the time since my last entry here.


----------



## Sonata

Working on disc 2 of this excellent set. Beethoven and Paginini.


----------



## opus55

Jeff W said:


> View attachment 75337
> 
> 
> Out and about right now but that doesn't mean the music has to stop! Beethoven's Symphonies No. 5 & 7. Carlos Kleiber conducting the Vienna Philharmonic. Loving this one!


Don't forget to click on the Love button. Have you tried the 3-month free trial subscription of Apple Music? I love it.

Now listening to Salome


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mozart*: Symphonies 25 & 38*; Rossini: 5 Overtures
LSO/Solti*/Gamba


----------



## bejart

Haydn: Piano Sonata No.20 in B Flat

Jeno Jando, piano


----------



## tortkis

Aleph Gitarrenquartett (Neos)








Georg Friedrich Haas (*1953): Quartet for 4 guitars (2007) (microtonal piece for "detuned" guitars)
Beat Furrer (*1954): fragmentos de un libro futuro for soprano and guitar quartet (2007)
Manuel Hidalgo (*1956): (Kampftanz) for guitar quartet (2000)
Helmut Oehring (*1961): Mich.Stille. for guitar quartet and pre-recorded performance CD (2000)
Markus Hechtle (*1967): Linie mit Schraffur for guitar quartet and clarinet (2006)


----------



## Pugg

​*Mozart; Music for 4 hands.*
Disc 1
_Eschenbach/ Frantz _


----------



## starthrower




----------



## Biwa

Pierre de Manchicourt (1510-1564)

Missa de Requiem
Motets

The Choir of The Church of the Advent 
Edith Ho (Music Director)

http://www.classical.net/music/recs/reviews/a/ars00406a.php


----------



## helenora

*Bruckner 3* in between Reich different trains


----------



## Biwa

Christopher Simpson (1605-1669) - Ayres & Graces

20 Ayres for Two Trebles and Two Basses
Four Divisions

Chelys Consort of Viols


----------



## Pugg

​
*Beverly Sills*
Various composers


----------



## Dr Johnson

Elgar


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mozart:Sonatas for Piano and Violin.*
K481-K526-K547
_Lupu/ Goldberg._


----------



## ArtMusic




----------



## Guest

Murail.

Gondwana. Desintegrations. Time and again.


----------



## Pugg

Next on:

​*Gounod; Faust.*
_Conley/ Steber/Siepi/ Guarrera .
Fausto Cleva conducting._


----------



## schigolch




----------



## Green pasture

Mozart: Symphonies Nos. 40 & 41 "Jupiter", live performance in Munich on May 10, 1985 with the Bavarian Radio Symphony Orchestra conducted by Rafael Kubelik


----------



## Aggelos

Listening to the Fikret Amirov + Antonio de Almeida combination


















http://www.allmusic.com/album/fikre...-mugam-no-1-azerbaijan-capriccio-mw0001826691
http://www.muziekweb.nl/Link/AAX5032


----------



## Vinski

Sibelius - Helsinki Philharmonic Orchestra - Segerstam


----------



## MrTortoise

Pugg said:


> Does the cover has anything to do with this music?


Do they usually?


----------



## MrTortoise

Manxfeeder said:


> *Beethoven, Symphony No. 4*
> 
> Mental note: Don't listen to this after listening to Dutoit and the Montreal Orchestra. In comparison, the recorded sound on the Bernstein is awful; it reminds me of Toscanini's recordings.
> 
> View attachment 75330


I recently got this set and I'm having a hard time listening past the the sound as well. Context is key. I hate to conflate the quality of the sound with the quality of the performance. I'm making that mental note too.


----------



## Pugg

*Rachmaninov*: Preludes


----------



## elgar's ghost

Reger and Franck - chamber works.

Reger - String Quartet no.3 op.74 (1903), String Quartet no.4 op.109 (1909) and Clarinet Quintet op.146 (1915):

















Franck - Piano Quintet (1879), Violin Sonata (1886) and String Quartet (1889):


----------



## MrTortoise

Johann Sebastian Bach

Partita for solo violin in D minor, BWV 1004
Various chorales

Hilliard Ensemble
Christoph Poppen, baroque violin

The Chaconne was ringing through my ears at work yesterday so I listened to this recent purchase again to dampen the mental bells. The combination of the voices and the chaconne really do 'work' and Poppen's performance alone is terrific. Highly recommended!


----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## SiegendesLicht

*Bruckner* - Symphonies No. 4 and 7, performed by the Berliner Philarmoniker and Daniel Barenboim.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Beethoven; Piano concerto no 5*
_Radu Lupu_


----------



## SiegendesLicht

Marschallin Blair said:


> But the Swedish heavy metal band Sabaton give the visuals of the film a whole new vibrancy.
> 
> I love this:


I have heard Sabaton live back in April. Awesome band!


----------



## Marschallin Blair

SiegendesLicht said:


> I have heard Sabaton live back in April. Awesome band!


<Clink.> Cheers.

I saw them at the Greek Theater up next to the Griffith Observatory in Los Angeles (you know: by the 'Hollywood' letters) this past year. They opened for Nightwish- which was actually the headlining band I wanted to see.

Sabaton's set was unbelievably tight. They're an absolutely fantastic live act. If you see their live Blu-ray from Poland- there's (no, I'm not exaggerating!) over a million people at their show. I've seen footage of huge crowds in Rio, but this was unlike anything I've ever seen anywhere. . . and 'Sabaton' is barely known here in the States!!!!


----------



## Eramirez156

*Symphony No.1 in E minor*
*Edward German*









* BBC Concert Orchestra*
*John Wilson*


----------



## SiegendesLicht

Marschallin Blair said:


> <Clink.> Cheers.
> 
> I saw them at the Greek Theater up next to the Griffith Observatory in Los Angeles (you know: by the 'Hollywood' letters) this past year. They opened for Nightwish- which was actually the headlining band I wanted to see.


Sabaton and Nightwish - sounds like a dream show!


----------



## Pugg

​
*Elīna Garanča*; Bel Canto.
Very fine recording .


----------



## Marschallin Blair

SiegendesLicht said:


> Sabaton and Nightwish - sounds like a dream show!


IT

WAS

'SO MUCH'

FUN!

Nightwish, Sabaton, and 'Delain' (a girly band I like), actually.

The weather was perfect, azure, spring perfection. The venue was outdoors, ensconced in the Hollywood hills. The stars were out. The air was exhilarating.

Nature and 'me-tal.' Ha. Ha. Ha. Ha.

One thing I'll never forget though is the singer of Sabaton bringing this little kid on stage and giving him his mirror sunglasses- and then singing a Sabaton number with the kid.

Another thing I won't forget about the show was the crowd loudly singing the refrain to "The Art of War." It was so awesome, I can't even describe it. The energy was tremendous.






Flor Jansen, incidentally, is married to the drummer of Sabaton.


----------



## Biwa

Joseph Martin Kraus (1756-1792)

La Primavera : Secular Cantatas

L'Arte del Mondo
Werner Ehrhardt (Conductor)
Simone Kermes (Soprano)


----------



## bejart

Francesco Mancini (1672-1737): Flute Concerto No.10 in G Minor

Giorgio Matteoli on flute with Fete Rustique


----------



## Eramirez156

Time for an old favorite on *Xrcd*

*Music for Strings, Percussion and Celesta, Sz.106*
*Bela Bartok*









* Chicago Symphony Orchestra*
*Fritz Reiner*

Recorded 28 & 29 December 1958

*From the Archives* the CSO blog comes

The first known image of the Chicago Orchestra on the steps of the St. Louis Exposition Hall on March 14, 1892.









https://csoarchives.wordpress.com/2015/09/17/125-moments-a-prelude/


----------



## Marschallin Blair

The fifties Klemperer/Philharmonia _Eine kleine_ just scoots. I love waking up and getting espressinated to this.


----------



## Pugg

​*Beethoven: Violin concerto*
_Perlman / Giulini_


----------



## Vronsky

*Stravinsky*










Igor Stravinsky -- Oedipus Rex - Les Noves
Mariinsky Orchestra and Chorus
Valery Gergiev (Conductor)


----------



## bejart

Johan Agrell (1701-1765): Sinfonia in F Major, Op.1, No.6

Claude Genetay conducting the National Museum Chamber Orchestra


----------



## mmsbls

More Schnittke: Concerto Grosso 1 and 2, Concerto for Piano and Strings


----------



## Pugg

*Saint-Saëns; Samson & Deliah.
*
_Del Monaco/ Stevens 
Fausto Cleva , conducting _


----------



## pmsummer

JOSQUIN
_Missa Hercules Dux Ferrariae / Motets_
*Josquin Desprez*
The Hilliard Ensemble 
Paul Hillier - director

_Erato Veritas x2_


----------



## Vasks

_Favorite encore pieces of Igor Kipnis on an Angel LP_


----------



## johnnysc

Dvorak - Ten Legends
Janacek - Sinfonietta

Bamberg Symphony Orchestra/Neeme Jarvi


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Mravinsky just plays the first movement of Mozart's _Symphony No. 39_ with such precision and drive- yet at the same time, its so poised and elegant.

Neat combo pack of technique and interpretation.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Eramirez156 said:


> *Symphony No.1 in E minor*
> *Edward German*
> 
> View attachment 75358
> 
> 
> * BBC Concert Orchestra*
> *John Wilson*


So what does Edward German's music sound like?


----------



## opus55

Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 6 in A major, Op.30 No.1
_Isabelle Faust|Alexander Melnikov_









My favorite violin+piano duet.

Bach: Goldberg Variation
_Britten Sinfonia|Thomas Gould_









This string orchestra version is wonderful.

Amazon Editorial review says: _On this recording, the Britten Sinfonia's Associate Leader Thomas Gould directs the ensemble in Dmitry Sitkovetsky's beautifully realized and heartfelt arrangement for strings of Bach's great keyboard work, The Goldberg Variations. Sitkovetsky penned the transcription in 1985 to celebrate the 300th anniversary of Bach's birth. It was inspired by Glenn Gould's remarkable 1981 recording of the work, and the transcription is dedicated to Gould's memory. _


----------



## Mahlerian

Saturday Symphony
Elgar: Symphony No. 2 in E-flat
BBC National Orchestra of Wales, cond. Hickox


----------



## eljr

*Gidon Kremer / Kremerata Baltica
New Seasons*

My first 5 star rating of the year.

Violin Concerto No. 2 "The American Four Seasons" by Philip Glass is simply amazing.

Tremendous power, clarity and simplicity.

Funny part is, All Music gave both

Ex contrario, for violin, cello, strings, keyboard (sampler), bass guitar and performance CD
Giya Kancheli

and

Yumeji's Theme (from the movie In the Mood for Love)
Shigeru Umebayashi

(presentations 3 and 4 on the CD) a highly recommended excellent track note.

So really, it's impossible to not find this a wonderful recording for all collections.


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Edward Elgar, Symphony # 2 in E-Flat Major, Op. 63








Adrian Boult and the London Philharmonic Orchestra


----------



## pmsummer

MUSIQUE DE LA GRÈCE ANTIQUE
_Greek Anonymous_
*Atrium Musicæ de Madrid*
Gregorio Paniagua - director

_Harmonia Mundi_


----------



## TurnaboutVox

Bach
The Well-Tempered Clavier, Book I: Preludes & Fugues, 1-12, BWV 846-857
Glenn Gould [Sony, 2013 (orig. rec. CBS, 1954)]

In some passages Gould's mathematically rhythmic precision illuminates wonderfully; at other points it comes over as mechanical and expressionless. A curate's egg, and I doubt that Gould will ever be fully my cup of tea (loose leaf, black, a little milk, no sugar, since you ask). But very interesting.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Zelenka, Trio Sonata No. 1*

I'm stuck at home for an eight-hour CE webinar. Fortunately, they had a half hour break, so I squeezed in some Zelenka to get recharged.


----------



## tortkis

Ysaÿe: Sonatas for Solo Violin - Alina Ibragimova (Hyperion)


----------



## George O

Arvo Part (1935 - ): Passio

The Hilliard Ensemble

on ECM (West Germany), from 1988

5 stars


----------



## Selby




----------



## tortkis

eljr said:


> *Gidon Kremer / Kremerata Baltica
> New Seasons*
> 
> My first 5 star rating of the year.
> 
> Violin Concerto No. 2 "The American Four Seasons" by Philip Glass is simply amazing.
> 
> Tremendous power, clarity and simplicity.
> 
> Funny part is, All Music gave both
> 
> Ex contrario, for violin, cello, strings, keyboard (sampler), bass guitar and performance CD
> Giya Kancheli
> 
> and
> 
> Yumeji's Theme (from the movie In the Mood for Love)
> Shigeru Umebayashi
> 
> (presentations 3 and 4 on the CD) a highly recommended excellent track note.
> 
> So really, it's impossible to not find this a wonderful recording for all collections.


Looks very nice. I love Kremerata Baltica's Eight Seasons (Vivaldi and Piazzolla).


----------



## Heliogabo

*Gustav Mahler*
_Des knaben wunderhorn_
Orchestre des Champs-Élisées
Sarah Connolly/Dietrich Henschel
Phillipe Herreweghe

I was not interested in this album since I read a negative review. Silly me! I find it on a bargain sale and decided to try it. It is a great performance and the sound is superb. Highly recommended.


----------



## D Smith

For Saturday Symphony: Elgar Symphony No. 2 performed by Sir Adrian Boult and the London Philharmonic. This was Boult's final recording of this work I believe, and his understanding of Elgar is certainly on display. English pride really shines throughout. I especially enjoyed the second movement which was quite engaging. Recording quality is perhaps not the greatest but with performances like this that's really secondary. Recommended.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Mahler, Symphony No. 3*

I just have time for the last movement.


----------



## Blancrocher

Berio: Sinfonia, Eindrücke (Boulez)


----------



## bejart

Giuseppe Tartini (1697-1770): Violin Concerto in D Major, D.23

L'Arte dell'Arco -- Giovanni Guglielmo, violin


----------



## johnnysc

Bach - Stokowski's Symphonic Bach

BBC Philharmonic/Matthias Bamert


----------



## Vaneyes

For "Saturday Symphony" listening, *Elgar*: Symphony 2, w. Bell (organ)/LPO/Handley (rec.1980).


----------



## MrTortoise

Palestrina

Spiritual Madrigals

The Hilliard Ensemble
Paul Hillier, cond.


----------



## senza sordino

The start of my English Day. I came to Canada 40 years ago to the day from England. I'll celebrate with some English music.

Purcell Complete Fantasies for viols
View attachment 75376


Dowland Galliard, Elgar Elegy, Introduction and Allegro, Serenade for Strings; Frank Bridge Lament, Parry An English Suite, Lady Radnor's Suite
View attachment 75377


RVW Symphony no 5
View attachment 75378


more English music to come this evening


----------



## pmsummer

THE MARTYRDOM OF SAINT THOMAS BECKET
_The Unfinished Vespers: December 29 1170_
Gregorian Chant from Canterbury Cathedral
*Schola Gregoriana of Cambridge*
Mary Berry - director

_Herald _


----------



## jim prideaux

Shostakovich....

Cello Sonata and 'Moderato' for Cello and Piano-Lynn Harrell/Vladimir Ashkenazy

Elegy and Polka for String Quartet-Fitzwilliam S.Q.

Piano Quintet-Fitzwilliam S.Q. and Ashkenazy


----------



## Vaneyes

Heliogabo said:


> *Gustav Mahler*
> _Des knaben wunderhorn_
> Orchestre des Champs-Élisées
> Sarah Connolly/Dietrich Henschel
> Phillipe Herreweghe
> 
> I was not interested in this album since I read a negative review. Silly me! I find it on a bargain sale and decided to try it. It is a great performance and the sound is superb. Highly recommended.


This good pick is my starter for this work. :tiphat:


----------



## MrTortoise

For Saturday Symphony










Edward Elgar
Symphony No. 2 in E-flat

London Philharmonic Orchestra
Georg Solti, cond.


----------



## tortkis

Ingram Marshall: Fog Tropes / Gradual Requiem / Gambuh I (New Albion Records)








Fog Tropes (1981) for brass sextet and tape
Gradual Requiem (1980) for electronics, synthesizer, flute, voice, mandolin, and piano
Gambuh I (1975) for gambuh, synthesizer and tape delay

Serene and beautiful.


----------



## Eramirez156

*Symphony No.2 (1932)
Symphony No. 5 (1938/39)
Suite for chamber orchestra (1921)*
*Erwin Schulhoff*









*Bavarian Radio Symphony Orchestra*
*James Conlon*


----------



## pmsummer

tortkis said:


> Ingram Marshall: Fog Tropes / Gradual Requiem / Gambuh I (New Albion Records)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fog Tropes (1981) for brass sextet and tape
> Gradual Requiem (1980) for electronics, synthesizer, flute, voice, mandolin, and piano
> Gambuh I (1975) for gambuh, synthesizer and tape delay
> 
> Serene and beautiful.


Yes indeed. Wonderful piece, well realized.


----------



## Eramirez156

Marschallin Blair said:


> So what does Edward German's music sound like?




A tuneful if not very memorable symphony, for me the first movement with its dark beginning proved to be the highlight. German who was a man of the theatre, knew how to use a orchestra to great effect, but in the end it just didn't do it for me.


----------



## Vaneyes

Heliogabo said:


> Is this a chamber reduction of the symphony? How does it sound?


Mahler 4 is "smaller" than his other symphonies. AFAIK Harding uses the standard complement of instruments for this work. It's a powerful reading, exquisitely caught by recording engineer Koichiro Hattori. Enjoy! :tiphat:

Related:

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Symphony_No._4_(Mahler)


----------



## Vaneyes

Kontrapunctus said:


> I finally got around to the {Lutoslawski}2nd Symphony today: had to turn it off after about 10 minutes--*aleatoric music just isn't my thing*. With great relief, I turned to Beethoven's Piano Concerto No. 1....


The horror, the horror, the horror. 

May *Xenakis* creep into your next candlelight supper gathering.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

I was listening to Cherubini's original French edition of _Medea_ ("_Medee_") yesterday.

Its utterly fascinating to me.

I'm so conditioned to the high drama that Callas brings to the Italian version of the score that I scarcely noticed a lot of the score as being 'Cherubini' when I was listening to it (probably because it isn't).

The French version to me is 'salon drama light'- like Gluck. Its fun and even elegant in some parts- but its a completely different planet from Callas' cosmos.


----------



## Morimur

Vaneyes said:


> The horror, the horror, the horror.
> 
> May *Xenakis* creep into your next candlelight supper gathering.


That's gold, Jerry! GOLD!


----------



## Guest

Rather dry, bass-shy sound, but Gould is certainly a fine advocate for theses pieces.


----------



## Balthazar

*Saint-Saëns ~ Piano Concertos Nos. 1 & 2.* Stephen Hough backed by Oramo and Birmingham.

*Elgar ~ Symphony No. 2.* For SS, Sir Andrew Davis leads the BBC.

*Prokofiev ~ Visions fugitives, Op. 63.* Leonard Pennario at the piano.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

*William Schumann
i Symphony No. 3
ii Symphony No. 5 for strings
iii Judith (Choreographic poem for orchestra)*
Gerard Schwarz, Seattle Symphony [Naxos, 2006; ii and iii - original rec. Delos 1992]

"...because of its transparent structures -- updated Baroque forms, such as the passacaglia, fugue, chorale, and toccata -- and because of its resilient and highly memorable themes, this cogent work [The third symphony] is likely to engage serious listeners for many years to come" - yes, it is a memorable, colourful work of substantial interest. The other works on the disc are less immediately attractive on this first run through.










My son picked up this disc - my new disc of the week - at the charity shop where he's been working weekends, in his penultimate week before he goes away to University tomorrow. (On his last week he came back with Boulez's recording of 'Lulu' for me so - well done, and thanks, Rob.)

My current listening is this excellent recording he also passed to me:

*Irish Piano Trios - Bulb
Donnacha Dennehy
Bulb, for piano trio

Ed Bennett
For Marcel Dzama, for piano trio & electronics

Deirdre Gribbin
How To Make The Water Sound, for violin, cello & piano

Kevin Volans
Piano Trio*
Fidelio Trio [NMC, 2008]



> The Fidelio Trio is made up of Irish musicians, and for their debut CD they play piano trios by composers born (or settled) in Ireland. Dublin-based Donnacha Dennehy's music often has an urban edge, with some of the energy of rock. Bulb is more minimalist-inspired, with interlocking gestures and patterns reminiscent of Steve Reich. Dennehy takes his pitch material from the overtone series, so harmonically the piece is related to spectralism, which actually works well when integrated with minimalism as skillfully as it is here. For Marcel Dzama, by Ed Bennett, is a dissonant and agitated reflection on the work of the Canadian painter Dzama, flecked with moments of repose. It includes a part for sampler that primarily consists of a low-level clicking and grinding and doesn't seem to have much of a connection to the live performers. Deirdre Gribbin's How to Make the Water Sound is delicate and pointillist, with just a suggestion of impressionism. Kevin Volans was born in South Africa, but became an Irish citizen in 1994. The Kronos Quartet played several of his early works based on African folk tradition, but his later work doesn't have such overt folk influences. He cites the work (and personalities) of Morton Feldman and painter Philip Guston as the impetus behind his Piano Trio. It doesn't sound like Feldman's music, though; it's robust and animated, if somewhat melancholy, with some of the repetitive structures of minimalism, and it's a very attractive piece. Fidelio plays with utter conviction, beautiful tone, and a strong ensemble, capturing the spirit of each of these hugely diverse works.
> 
> Stephen Eddins, AllMusic


----------



## Guest

A terrific recording. I love his mixture of youthful impetuousness and probing intellect. Wonderful sound, too.


----------



## EDaddy

http://postimage.org/

Listening to Bax No. 7 as I am looking for Maui rentals online. Never come across a more competitive rental market. Brutal. But it's an island, and there are only so many to go around.

The good chap, Sir Bax, is helping me through it.


----------



## pmsummer

SYMPHONY NO.2
THE UNANSWERED QUESTION
CENTRAL PARK IN THE DARK*
*Charles Ives*
New York Philharmonic
Leonard Bernstein - conductor
Seiji Ozawa* - conductor

_Sony Classical_


----------



## George O

Sergei Prokofiev (1891-1953)

Sonata for Unaccompanied Cello, in F-sharp Minor, op 133 (or op 134), unfinished; edited by V. Blok

Boris Alexandrovich Tchaikovsky (1925-1996)

Suite for Unaccompanied Cello

Sonata for Cello and Piano

Victoria Yagling, cello
Yuliva Gushanskaya, piano

on Melodiya (USSR), from 1977


----------



## George O

Alexander Borodin (1833-1887)

1) Symphony No. 1 in E flat major

2) In the Steppes of Central Asia: Musical Picture

3) Symphony No. 2 in B minor "Heroic"

4) Symphony No. 3 in A minor (unfinished)

5) Polovtsian March (from the opera "Prince Igor")

6) Overture (to the opera "Prince Igor")

7) Polovtsian Dances and Chorus (from the opera "Prince Igor")

The USSR TV and Radio Large Chorus (7)
The USSR Symphony Orchestra (1-5, 7)
The USSR Bolshoi Theatre Orchestra (6)
Yevgeni Svetlanov, conductor

3-LP box set on Melodiya (USSR), from 1983
some previously released in 1963, 1966, and 1974


----------



## bejart

Luigi Boccherini (1743-1805): Symphony in D Major, Op.42, G 520

Johannes Goritzki conducting the Deutsche Kammerorchester Neuss


----------



## deprofundis

Im lisening to* George Crumbs *one of the best classical composer in my book, is neo-madrigal are bold subtil music, it's akind to le pierrot lunaire by Arnold Schoenberg.If you dig le pierrot lunaire by mister Schoenberg you need to ear this pronto.I never heard sutch masterwork until i came on Crumbs madrigal's.

I would even push to say i like georges crumbs madrigals better than Schoenberg ''le pierrot lunaire'', am i the first person to do sutch an observation what about you guys , but anyway, great great modern classical on BIS

Than on the same cd you have an excellent version of his makrokosmos 3, jeez i Wonder if makrokosmos 1-2 are that good and also if black angel is Superior or equal work in term of genious. well i do appreciated both black angel has this perticular darkness
i like, but makrokosmos is kosmic in term of range piercing gong and intensity. I say chapeau mister crumbs the ambience of yor work is killer.

:tiphat:


----------



## starthrower

I haven't gotten around to Crumb yet. Glad you're enjoying mister crumbs!

NP


----------



## breakup

Part of my problem, (if you can call it that) Is that I listen to a lot of classical music, but don't know the name or composer, like this piece, I've heard it before, but couldn't tell you the name or composer.


----------



## breakup




----------



## Pugg

​
*Ravel*: Daphnis et Chloé: Suite No. 2
*Roussel*: Bacchus et Ariade, Suite No. 2


----------



## Green pasture

Mozart: Symphony Nos. 36 & 38 "Prague", with the great Bruno Walter conducting the Columbia Symphony Orchestra (No. 36, 1955 mono recording), and the New York Philharmonic (No. 38, 1954 mono recording). Plus a precious recording of the rehearsal for No. 36 (titled in the original Columbia LP release as "The Birth of a Performance"), showing what a gentle, tender-hearted, experienced, erudite and humane guiding hand Walter is with the players of the Columbia Symphony in re-creating Mozart's inspiration (so very unlike the fiery, temperamental and tantrum-prone Arturo _;D_).


----------



## Pugg

MrTortoise said:


> For Saturday Symphony
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edward Elgar
> Symphony No. 2 in E-flat
> 
> London Philharmonic Orchestra
> Georg Solti, cond.


Very good choice.:tiphat:


----------



## Pugg

Kontrapunctus said:


> A terrific recording. I love his mixture of youthful impetuousness and probing intellect. Wonderful sound, too.


Just ordered it :tiphat:


----------



## starthrower

Great piece! Amazing performance!


----------



## Pugg

*Beethoven*; piano concertos 1 & 2
(Mehta)


----------



## Jeff W

*In which Jeff finally gets to do some listening*

Good evening\morning TC! Finally getting a chance to do some listening after a long day!









Going to finally get to our Symphony of the week, eventually. Listening to Edward Elgar's 'In the South' overture, the Symphony No. 1 & 2 (The Saturday Symphony) and the Serenade for Strings. Leonard Slatkin con


----------



## senza sordino

The rest of my day of English music
Holst The Planets
View attachment 75385


Elgar Symphony no 2, Sospiri
View attachment 75386


Holst Double Concerto for two violins, Two songs without words, Lyric Movement, Brook Green Suite, A Fugal Concerto for flute, oboe and string orchestra, St Paul's Suite
View attachment 75387


Britten Serenade for Tenor, Horn and Strings
View attachment 75388


----------



## Pugg

​*Schubert; Symphony* 5 & 8 & 9
Sir George Solti


----------



## EDaddy

Pugg said:


> *Beethoven*; piano concertos 1 & 2
> (Mehta)


So how are you liking this set so far, P?


----------



## Pugg

EDaddy said:


> So how are you liking this set so far, P?


I enjoy it very much. 
The only thing I don't understand is why they didn't put the Rachmaninov/ Haitink is not included


----------



## Guest

Pugg said:


> Just ordered it :tiphat:


I hope you like it (Shimkus' Beethoven). He plays the outer movements of Op.106 at or near the metronome markings, which few pianists dare. His own piece is quite good too--a clever set of variations. Were you able to sample the recording before ordering?


----------



## Haydn man

Not heard this in a long time, and glad to make it's reaquaintance
Not as approachable as the first symphony IMHO


----------



## EDaddy

Pugg said:


> I enjoy it very much.
> The only thing I don't understand is why they didn't put the Rachmaninov/ Haitink is not included


Yeah, I was really disappointed that they didn't add his version as conductor of Beethoven's 6th, which is one of favorite interpretations of that symphony. I would so love to hear that recording with the top-rate mastering job this set boasts. They instead offered his 5th, which is okay but it's just not a go-to symphony for me, brilliant as it is.


----------



## Pugg

​_The Voice of the Century_.
*Dame Joan Sutherland *.:tiphat:


----------



## Dr Johnson

No. 1


----------



## eljr

*Garrick Ohlsson
Debussy, Bartók, Prokofiev: Études*

New release on Hyperion recording label. Wonderful production


----------



## Schubussy

Mahler - Kindertotenlieder / 5 Ruckertlieder / Lieder Eines Fahrenden Gesellen
John Barbirolli, Hallé Orchestra, New Philharmonia Orchestra, Janet Baker


----------



## Pugg

​
*Dvora*k ;Symphony No. 9 "From the New World" 
(1953)


----------



## Taggart

Five Joys Chocolate:

Expectation - 
Elevation - 
Exhilaration - 
Exultation - 
Exclamation -

It's Handel! 










The Daily Telegraph had a spell in the late 2000s when it was pushing Classical Music.This is generally very good - Fireworks, Waterworks - and then something that sounded totally un-Handel-like - ah - the Overture in D Minor _arranged_ by *Elgar* - hmmm! Then we get back to The Arrival of the Queen of Sheba and finally the Love in Bath Suite - a pastiche by Thomas Beecham. Oh well I suppose they had to fill up the disc.


----------



## Pugg

​*Renée Fleming*; _I want magic _


----------



## johnnysc

Palestrina - Missa Papae Marcelli

Roger Wagner Chorale


----------



## Badinerie

Back to the Callas Box set and im listening to the 1953 Lucia Di Lammermoor for the first time.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Allegri; Miserere.*
_Tallis Scollars/ Peter Phillips _


----------



## johnnysc

Charpentier - Un Oratorio De Noel

Les Arts Florissants/William Christie


----------



## Biwa

Anonymous 4: Marie et Marion

Motets & Songs from the Montpellier Codex


----------



## eljr

*BBC Symphony Orchestra / Edward Gardner / Paul Watkins
Walton: Symphony No. 2; Cello Concerto; Improvisations on an Impromptu of Benjamin Britten*

Haunting and visceral.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Beethoven, Symphony No. 3*

A lot of Amazon reviewers don't like his interpretation. On first listen, it sounds fine to me. Except for the recorded sound. That doesn't sound fine.


----------



## Selby

Good morning and happy Sunday TC!

Going to start off the morning with a long playlist of meditative piano works prior to a day of raucous NFL traditions.

Bach
The Well-Tempered Clavier, Book 1 (1722) - 
Prelude and Fugue No. 8 in E-flat minor, BWV 853
Pierre-Laurant Aimard

Beethoven
Klavierstück in A minor, WoO 59, "Fur Elise" (1810)
Steven Osborne

Chopin
Polonaise-Fantaisie in A-flat major, Op. 61 (1845-46)
Nocturne (No. 17) in B major, Op. 62/1 (1846)
Nocturne (No. 18) in E major, Op. 62/2 (1846)
Stephen Hough

Debussy
Suite bergamasque, L 75 (1890-1905) 
Pascal Rogé

Fauré
Nocturne No. 11 in F-sharp minor, Op. 104/1 (1913)
Nocturne No. 12 in E minor, Op. 107 (1915)
Nocturne No. 13 in B minor, Op. 119 (1921)
Sally Pinkas

Furrer
Voicelessness. The snow has no voice (1986)
Nicolas Hodges

Haydn
Fantasia (Capriccio) in C major, Hob. XVII/4 (1789)
Marc-André Hamelin

Janáček
On an Overgrown Path, JW 8/17 (1900-11) 
Cathy Krier

Koechlin
Paysages et marines, Op. 63 (1915-16)
Michael Korstick

Liszt
Ballade No. 2 in B minor, S. 171 (1853)
Stephen Hough

Mompou
Canción y Danza 1 (1921)
Stephen Hough

Mozart
Rondo No. 1 in D major, K. 485 (1786)
Gigue in G major, K. 574 (1789)
Rondo No. 3 in A minor, K. 511 (1787)
Fantasia No. 3 in D minor, K. 397 (1782)
Marc-André Hamelin

Mompou
Música callada, Book 1 (1959); Book 2 (1962)
Jenny Lin

Murail
La Mandragore (1993)
Marilyn Nonken

Pärt
Für Alina (1976) 
Alexander Malter

Rameau
Suite en Sol (1726/27)
Pièces de Clavecin en Concerts (1741)
La Dauphine (1747)
Cathy Krier

Satie
Gnossiennes Nos. 1-6 (1890-97)
Reinbert de Leeuw

Schubert
Piano Sonata (No. 18) in G major, D. 894, "Fantasy" (1826)
Piano Sonata (No. 21) in B-flat major, D. 960 (1828)
Alfred Brendel

Scriabin
Sonata No. 3 in F-sharp minor, Op. 23 (1898) 
Maria Lettberg

Schumann
Waldszenen, Op. 82 (1848-49)
Eric Le Sage


Cheers and happy Sunday!


----------



## Pugg

*Mussorgsky: Pictures from a Exhibition *
Riccardo Muti


----------



## bejart

Georg Muffat (ca.1645-1704): Sonata No.5 in G Major

Roy Goodman directing the Parley of Instruments


----------



## johnnysc

Verdi Sacred Pieces

Accademia Nazionale di Santa Cecilia/Myung-Whun Chung


----------



## Pugg

​*Mozart; Die Zauberflöte.*
_Lewis/ Evans/ Carlyle/ Joan Sutherland et al._
Otto Klemperer


----------



## Blancrocher

Penderecki/Bartok: Violin Concerto 2 "Metamorphosis"; Violin Sonata 2 (Mutter etc.)


----------



## eljr

*
Simone Dinnerstein / Kristjan Järvi / MDR Leipzig Radio Symphony Orchestra
Broadway-Lafayette: Ravel, Lasser, Gershwin*

My new favorite rendition of Rhapsody.


----------



## bejart

Josef Myslivecek (1737-1781): Sinfonia in F Major

Werner Ehrhardt leading Concerto Koln


----------



## Vaneyes

For *Sibelius* death day (1957).


----------



## DaveS

Brahms
Symphonies 2 (rec. 1958) & 4(rec. 1956)
Boston SO 
Charles Munch, cond.


----------



## Heliogabo

*Béla Bartók*
_Mikrokosmos (Books I & II)_
Zoltán Kocsis, piano










*J. S. Bach*
_The art of fugue_
Emerson string quartet

First listening. I love Juilliard quartet rendition and Keller quartet´s as well. This is lovely too. Each quartet version is great in its own style. How is possible to go wrong with this work?


----------



## Guest

Rachmaninov.
Piano sonata op36
Six moments musicaux op16
Variations on a Theme of Corelli op42

John Lill.


----------



## Morimur




----------



## DaveS

A late Saturday Symphony offering.....








Elgar: Symphony #2 (rec 1964) Halle Orchestra
.. as well as Elegy & Sospiri (rec 1966)
New Philharmonia Orchestra
Sir John Barbirolli, cond.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

George O said:


> Alexander Borodin (1833-1887)
> 
> 1) Symphony No. 1 in E flat major
> 
> 2) In the Steppes of Central Asia: Musical Picture
> 
> 3) Symphony No. 2 in B minor "Heroic"
> 
> 4) Symphony No. 3 in A minor (unfinished)
> 
> 5) Polovtsian March (from the opera "Prince Igor")
> 
> 6) Overture (to the opera "Prince Igor")
> 
> 7) Polovtsian Dances and Chorus (from the opera "Prince Igor")
> 
> The USSR TV and Radio Large Chorus (7)
> The USSR Symphony Orchestra (1-5, 7)
> The USSR Bolshoi Theatre Orchestra (6)
> Yevgeni Svetlanov, conductor
> 
> 3-LP box set on Melodiya (USSR), from 1983
> some previously released in 1963, 1966, and 1974


Georgian album-cover photogenicity aside- I'd really love to hear these Svetlanov performances of the Borodin symphonies and the _Prince Igor_ music.

How does he do the _Polovstian Dances_, by the way?

If Evgenyevitch is having one of his 'on' days- I can only imagine.


----------



## starthrower

I can't praise this set enough! A collection of riveting and intense performances conducted by the composer, and featuring many outstanding soloists. I have Luto's EMI recordings, and several of Wit's on Naxos, but this Philips set is something special.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Crespin's silvery-throated lovely- but I do wish she'd step down with the aristocratic reserve and step-up on the 'feeling.'


----------



## Eramirez156

*American Originals - Ives & Barber: String Quartets*

*Charles Ives: String Quartet No.1 "From the Salvation Army" 
Charles Ives: Scherzo "Holding Your Own"
Samuel Barber: String Quartet Op.11
Charles Ives: String Quartet No.2 *









*Emerson String Quartet *

*Eugene Drucker, violin
Philip Setzer, violin
Lawrence Dutton, viola
David Finckel, cello *


----------



## tortkis

Ingram Marshall: September Canons (New World Records)
Todd Reynolds (violin), Members of the Yale Philharmonia / Julian Pellicano, The Berkeley Gamelan / Daniel Schmidt, Ingram Marshall (gambuh, synthesizer, live electronics)








September Canons (2002) for solo violin with electronic processing
Peaceable Kingdom (1990) for chamber ensemble and pre-recorded sounds
Woodstone (1981) for gamelan
Fragility Cycles ("Gambuh") (1976) for gambuh (Balinese flute), Serge synthesizer, and live electronic processing

Ingram Marshall: Savage Altars (New Albion Records)
The Tudor Choir, Sarah Cahill (piano), Joseph Kubera (piano), Benjamin Verdery (guitar)








Savage Altars (1992) for chamber choir, violin, viola, and tape
Authentic Presence (2001) for solo piano
Five Easy Pieces (2003) for piano four-hands
Soe-pa (2000) for solo guitar with electronics

These are more dynamic than Fog Tropes. Otherworldly and moving. Son of Soe-pa (2007, based on Soe-pa) was one of the pieces I heard most often recently.


----------



## Vronsky

*Mozart Complete Sacred Music (CDs 9 & 13)*










Mozart Complete Sacred Music (CDs 9 & 13)
Concentus musicus Wien *·* Nikolaus Harnoncourt


----------



## Blancrocher

Ligeti: Cello Concerto, Piano Concerto, Chamber Concerto (Eötvös/Ensemble Modern)


----------



## millionrainbows

Messiaen: Preludes, Quatre etudes de rythme, Canteyodjaya. Peter Hill (Unicorn-Kanchana). The Quatre etudes are as radical as Messiaen ever got.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

'Beautiful' and 'bad'- Karajan's sixties DG _Tapiola _has those unbelievably unworldly strings- and that terrifyingly dramatic storm-sequence-of-storm-sequences to boot!










God I love Mackerras' vivacity in the first movement of Mozart's _Symphony No. 34_!!










Hickox just nails 'erotic' on the choral cut "_Jam enim hiems transiit_" from his EMI recording of the _Flos Campi Suite._ I find his EMI recording sounds more _Daphnis_-esque and Ravellian than his Chandos remake.


----------



## George O

Marschallin Blair said:


> Georgian album-cover photogenicity aside- I'd really love to hear these Svetlanov performances of the Borodin symphonies and the _Prince Igor_ music.
> 
> How does he do the _Polovstian Dances_, by the way?
> 
> If Evgenyevitch is having one of his 'on' days- I can only imagine.




They are fabulous.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

George O said:


> They are fabulous.


_
Must-have_. . . . _;D_


----------



## George O

Marschallin Blair said:


> _
> Must-have_. . . . _;D_


It's been a long time since I've listened to my others, so it's hard for me to make a comparison. These are definitely stand up and notice versions.


----------



## George O

Georges Migot (1891-1976)

Trio pour piano, violon et violoncelle

Trio Courmont:
Marie-Claude Chevalier Dumé, piano
Claude Bardon, violin
Alain Courmont, cello

on Harmonia Mundi (France), from 1976

This is my only Migot record and I just love it. 5 stars.

Migot was also a poet and a painter, it says here..


----------



## Marschallin Blair

George O said:


> It's been a long time since I've listened to my others, so it's hard for me to make a comparison. These are definitely stand up and notice versions.


When Evgeny's 'on'- like with his (analog or digital remake) _Tempest_, _Francesca da Rimini,_ or, say, his digital Canyon Classics remake of the last movement of Tchaikovsky's _Fourth Symphony_- he's untouchable in my book.

At least, certainly for the drama.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

George O said:


> Georges Migot (1891-1976)
> 
> Trio pour piano, violon et violoncelle
> 
> Trio Courmont:
> Marie-Claude Chevalier Dumé, piano
> Claude Bardon, violin
> Alain Courmont, cello
> 
> on Harmonia Mundi (France), from 1976
> 
> This is my only Migot record and I just love it. 5 stars.












_"Oops! . . . Em's done it again! . . . Where is she now-ooooooooowwww-owwwwwwwww-owwwwwww-oooo-oooooo?! . . She's not, that, 'innocent.'"_


----------



## Balthazar

*Poulenc ~ Gloria; Stabat Mater; Litanies à la Vierge noire.* Patricia Petibon sings soprano while Paavo Järvi leads l'Orchestre de Paris.

*Poulenc ~ Complete Works for Solo Piano.* Eric Parkin plays the full set on three discs.

*Poulenc ~ Complete Chamber Works.* The London Conchord Ensemble play the sonatas, sextet, and piano trio on two discs.
























Watching _Dialogues des carmélites_ recently put me in a Poulenc state of mind, so I had my own mini-Poulenciade this weekend.


----------



## bejart

Sigismund von Neukomm (1778-1858): Clarinet Quintet in B Flat, Op.8

Divertimento Salzburg


----------



## MrTortoise

Franz Schubert
String Quintet in C, D.956

Emerson String Quartet with Mstislav Rostropovich


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Im becoming obsessed with Roy Harris's third symphony. If Sibelius was a Yank, this is what his 8th symphony would sound like. There's some aesthetic in here which reminds me of American folk songs mixed with a very Sibelan orchestration and structure similar to his later works like the 7th symphony and a sound world which is like some kind of extension from Sibelius's 7th and The Tempest.


----------



## Heliogabo

*Igor Stravinsky*
_Symphony in three movements
Symphony in C
Symphony of psalms_
Columbia Symphony Orchstra
CBC Symphony Orchestra
Igor Stravinsky, cond.


----------



## Blancrocher

Schubert: Auf dem Wasser zu singen (Seefried/Werba)


----------



## senza sordino

Bach Orchestral Suites
View attachment 75414


Grieg Peer Gynt Suites, Piano Concerto (Stephen Kovacevich), Lyric Suite Op 54, From Holberg's Time, Lyric Pieces Op 12 & Op 43 (Zoltán Kocsis), Symphonic Dances
View attachment 75415


----------



## MrTortoise

Anton Bruckner
Symphony No. 5 in B-flat

Bavarian Radio Symphony Orchestra
Eugen Jochum, cond.


----------



## nightscape

*Mahler* - Lieder (Boulez/Vienna)










That "Ich Bin Der Welt Abhanden Gekommen" is some piece of work.


----------



## EDaddy

Furtwängler - Symphony No. 2 in E Minor (1951 recording)

Could almost be a soundtrack to some epic black and white movie and yet interesting enough musically to stand on its own.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

EDaddy said:


> Furtwängler - Symphony No. 2 in E Minor (1951 recording)
> 
> Could almost be a soundtrack to some epic black and white movie and yet interesting enough musically to stand on its own.


I hear a lot of the Brucknerian influence in Furtwangler's symphonic output- that's why I like it.

'Epic' interstices is right.


----------



## MrTortoise

Jan Dismus Zelenka

Missa votiva

This is a terrific listen! It's a concerto, inside a cantata, wrapped in an opera!

Well, maybe not, but there sure is a lot of beautiful music happening inside this work. Thanks to Chordalrock for pointing me to Zelenka.


----------



## EDaddy

Marschallin Blair said:


> I hear a lot of the Brucknerian influence in Furtwangler's symphonic output- that's why I like it.
> 
> 'Epic' interstices is right.


It is very Brucknerian, isn't it? And yet it still manages to stand on its own merits at the same time. Very well-crafted. Too bad some of the loud passages are distorted. Still a wonderful listen nevertheless.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

I can just play the first couple minutes of the second movement to Randall Thompson's _Second Symphony_ over and over again. It has this spirit of enterprise and pioneering adventure that I love.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

EDaddy said:


> It is very Brucknerian, isn't it? And yet it still manages to stand on its own merits at the same time. Very well-crafted. Too bad some of the loud passages are distorted. Still a wonderful listen nevertheless.


Furtwangler's his own man for sure. There's always something in all three of his symphonies that I find puts him in the rare and enviable distinction of the best in German symphonic craftsmanship.


----------



## EDaddy

Vronsky said:


> Mozart Complete Sacred Music (CDs 9 & 13)
> Concentus musicus Wien *·* Nikolaus Harnoncourt


Excellent choice! Some of my favorite of Wolfgang's sacred musical creations to be sure.


----------



## Weston

Marschallin Blair said:


> <Clink.> Cheers.
> 
> I saw them at the Greek Theater up next to the Griffith Observatory in Los Angeles (you know: by the 'Hollywood' letters) this past year. They opened for Nightwish- which was actually the headlining band I wanted to see.
> 
> Sabaton's set was unbelievably tight. They're an absolutely fantastic live act. If you see their live Blu-ray from Poland- there's (no, I'm not exaggerating!) over a million people at their show. I've seen footage of huge crowds in Rio, but this was unlike anything I've ever seen anywhere. . . and 'Sabaton' is barely known here in the States!!!!


You are certainly full of surprises! This was a little too thrashy (No - THRASHY I said! Not trashy) for my tastes. I like my metal down in the ponderous sludge of heavy stoner rock like Kyuss, Electric Wizard, and of course Sabbath, but I'll check these guys out. They remind me a little of another over-the-top viking oriented band, Leave's Eyes, a guilty pleasure of mine.



Marschallin Blair said:


> Mravinsky just plays the first movement of Mozart's _Symphony No. 39_ with such precision and drive- yet at the same time, its so poised and elegant.
> 
> Neat combo pack of technique and interpretation.


He needs to settle down and stop hamming it up so much for the camera. This classical music stuff is supposed to be serious!


----------



## Weston

*Retiring to My Chambers*

*Beethoven: String Quartet, Op. 59, No. 3, "Rasumovsky" *
Kodaly Quartet










Wow! wow! wow! A candidate for Pieces that have blown you away recently.

I can only imagine the disapproval on the faces of audiences in its day when it begins discordantly. But it quickly changes to a merry Haydnesque romp. This is Beethoven in a really good mood. I should have listened this morning instead of near bed time. Now I want to run around and do stuff.

On side note, that plucked cello in movement 2 sounds like an upright bass from a jazz trio. Ludwig van Mingus maybe. Wonderful movement! I would never have guessed it as Beethoven if taken out of context. This entire work has made me feel good. Or maybe I just haven't listened to music in a couple of days. ******* Five of five stars.

*Hummel: Adagio, Variations and Rondo on "Schöne Minka" for piano, flute & cello in A major, Op. 78*
Trio Cantabile










Smooooooth flute playing. No huffing and puffing to be heard. And the theme is sweet.

*Brahms: Piano Trio No. 3 in C minor, Op. 101*
Beaux Arts Trio










I love Brahms' bold chord movement -- not exactly remote, but a barely comfortable step or two away from the expected. Satisfying and exhilarating at the same time.

And now the weekend is over. Being an adult stinks sometimes.


----------



## Pugg

_Sonata in B flat, D960 + Fantasia in C, D760 "Wanderer" _


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Weston said:


> You are certainly full of surprises! This was a little too thrashy (No - THRASHY I said! Not trashy) for my tastes. I like my metal down in the pomderous sludge of heavy stoner rock like Kyuss, Electric Wizard, and of course Sabbath, but I'll check these guys out. They remind me a little of another over-the-top viking oriented band, Leave's Eyes, a guilty pleasure of mine.







Well, like I said: I went with my friends- but I went to see Flor Jansen and_ Nightwish_- the opening bands were merely incidental to my going. Sabaton is just such an unbelievable live act that I had to mention them. . .

"Leave's Eyes"- I've never heard of them. I'll have to check them out.

When it comes to 'Viking' metal (if I may call it such), I really like Ensiferum, Amon Amarth, and Wintersun.

And Sabbath?- pretty much the first four albums for me- and then the incidental songs here and there like "Turn Up the Night," "Mob Rules," and "Hard Life to Love." Black Sabbath has to be totally sonic-Soundgardeny to me- or totally 'kick ***.'



Weston said:


> He needs to settle down and stop hamming it up so much for the camera. This classical music stuff is supposed to be serious!


True.

But he expresses his true soul through the beauty of his conducting. The "scowl" is just for the apparatchiks. _;D_


----------



## Pugg

MrTortoise said:


> Franz Schubert
> String Quintet in C, D.956
> 
> Emerson String Quartet with Mstislav Rostropovich


On of the very best.:tiphat:


----------



## MrTortoise

Pugg said:


> On of the very best.:tiphat:


My first time hearing that quintet as well. Amazing composition and performance!


----------



## Pugg

Kontrapunctus said:


> A terrific recording. I love his mixture of youthful impetuousness and probing intellect. Wonderful sound, too.


I do have every faith in you :tiphat:


----------



## Marschallin Blair




----------



## Pugg

Weston said:


> *Brahms: Piano Trio No. 3 in C minor, Op. 101*
> Beaux Arts Trio
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love Brahms' bold chord movement -- not exactly remote, but a barely comfortable step or two away from the expected. Satisfying and exhilarating at the same time.
> 
> And now the weekend is over. Being an adult stinks sometimes.


It never bores this set,:tiphat:


----------



## Richannes Wrahms




----------



## Marschallin Blair




----------



## Pugg

*Berg/Wellesz.*
Renée Fleming/ Emersong string quartet.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Ilan Volkov was 26 when he recorded this. The Mendelssohn sounds like it was conducted by someone who has been conducting it for decades.


----------



## Guest

Pugg said:


> I do have every faith in you :tiphat:


Gosh, thanks. We do seem to have very similar tastes in music and artists. Shimkus has a number of videos--check out his live performance of Rachmaninov's 2nd Sonata (original version) and his transcription of Ravel's "Rhapsody Espagnole."


----------



## Pugg

Kontrapunctus said:


> Gosh, thanks. We do seem to have very similar tastes in music and artists. Shimkus has a number of videos--check out his live performance of Rachmaninov's 2nd Sonata (original version) and his transcription of Ravel's "Rhapsody Espagnole."


Your tip about my cartridge on my turntable turns out to be the best choice, so that's counts also

Also , one can listing to samples on this link;

http://www.prestoclassical.co.uk/w/212180


----------



## Pugg

Next on:

​
*Mozart*; Piano Concertos K453 & 467


----------



## nightscape

*Berlioz* - "Les Nuits D'ete"

*Ravel* - "Sheherazade"

Crespin/Ansermet /L'Orchestre de la Suisse Romande


----------



## Josh

From my jackpot box...


----------



## Pugg

​*Bach; Piano concertos for two pianos*
_Michel Béroff/ Jean-Philippe Collard _


----------



## helenora

Johann Joseph Fux


----------



## Biwa

Georg Philipp Telemann (1681-1767)

Paris Quartets Vol.3
Florilegium


----------



## Pugg

​*Puccini; Sour Angelica.*
_Dame Joan Sutherland et al.
Richard Bonynge _


----------



## jim prideaux

Schmidt (died 1939) 3RD symphony was performed at the Proms last week and got a really positive review in the Sunday Times....I then had a listen to a brief excerpt on You Tube-very impressed-there is a Naxos series of the symphonies (Sinaissky and Malmo 'band') which has also had very positive reviews..........anyone out there with any observations?


----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## Pugg

​
1. Così fan tutte / Act I / Ah, guarda, sorella - James Levine / Marilyn Horne / Leontyne Price
2. Le nozze di Figaro / Act III / Dove sono - Leontyne Price / James Levine
3. Rodelinda, Regina de' Longobardi, HWV 19 / Vivi, tiranno! - James Levine / Marilyn Horne
4. Rinaldo / Act I / Fermati! No, crudel! - Leontyne Price / James Levine / Marilyn Horne
5. Aida / Act I / Silenzio! Aida verso noi s'avanza - Leontyne Price / James Levine / Marilyn Horne
6. L'Assedio di Corinto / Act II / Non temer, d'un basso affetto - James Levine / Marilyn Horne
7. La Forza del Destino / Act IV / Pace, pace mio Dio - Leontyne Price / James Levine
8. Norma / Act III / Mira, o Norma - James Levine / Leontyne Price / Marilyn Horne
9. Les Huguenots / Act II / Non, non, non ... vous n'avez jamais, je gage - Marilyn Horne /
James Levine
10. La Rondine / Act I / Chi il bel sogno di Doretta - Leontyne Price / James Levine
11. Madama Butterfly / Act II / Scuoti quella fronda (Flower Duet) - Leontyne Price / Marilyn Horne / James Levine


----------



## bejart

Anna Bon di Venezia (ca.1740-ca.1770): Flute Sonata in D Major, Op.1, No.4

Sabine Dreier, flute -- Irene Hagen, harpsichord


----------



## elgar's ghost

The chamber blitz continues - this morning and afternoon it's Reger, Schumann and Myaskovsky.

Reger - Three Suites for Solo Cello op.131c (1915):










Schumann - String Quartets 1-3 op. 41 (1842), Adagio & Allegro for piano & cello op.70 (1849), Three Fantasy Pieces for cello & piano op.73 (1849) and 5 Stücke im Volkston for piano & cello op.102 (1849):

















Myaskovsky - Cello Sonata no.1 (1911 - rev. 1930-1) and Cello Sonata no.2 (1948):


----------



## Dr Johnson

elgars ghost said:


> The chamber blitz continues - this morning and afternoon it's Reger, Schumann and Myaskovsky.
> 
> Myaskovsky - Cello Sonata no.1 (1911 - rev. 1930-1) and Cello Sonata no.2 (1948):


The Myaskovsky is one of my favourite CDs of cello music.


----------



## Pugg

​*Prokofiev; Symphony concertante.*
_Pieter Wisplelwey _


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

This is a classic. Perfect for late night listening.


----------



## Heliogabo

*Béla Bartók*
_Cantata profana_
Chicago Symphony Orchestra and Chorus
Pierre Boulez


----------



## schigolch




----------



## Marschallin Blair

I just have to hear Callas' early-fifties _Gioconda_. The picture (that I've never seen until now) just got me too excited.


----------



## Vaneyes

For *Holst* birthday (1874).


----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## George O

Josh said:


> From my jackpot box...


That collector sure had good taste.


----------



## tortkis

Sigismondo d'India (c. 1582 - 1629): Duetti Profani (Tactus)
Matelda Viola (soprano), Paola Ronchetti (soprano), Giovanni Caruso (theorbo), Gino Nappo (harpsichord), Luigi Polsini (viola da gamba)









Heinrich Schütz (1585 - 1672): Madrigaux Italiens - Concerto Vocale / René Jacobs (harmonia mundi)









Sigismondo d'India's soprano duets are pleasant to hear. Heinrich Schütz's madrigals feel solemn, very well crafted. Both are performed beautifully.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Handel; Athalia.*
_Dame Joan Sutherland/ Kirkby /Bowman et al
Hogwood conducting _


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Karajan's 1960 Philharmonia Sibelius _Fifth Symphony_ is in a class of its own. The first movement has the most gorgeously-luminous blending of strings that I've ever heard.


----------



## jim prideaux

Dr Johnson said:


> The Myaskovsky is one of my favourite CDs of cello music.


and mine!.........the entire CD is marvellous......


----------



## Dr Johnson

jim prideaux said:


> and mine!.........the entire CD is marvellous......


One of those CDs that will go into the bunker with me.

If I ever have to go into the bunker.


----------



## johnnysc

Bartok - Sonata for Two Pianos & Percussion
Brahms - Variations On A Theme By Joseph Haydn

Murray Perahia & George Solti


----------



## Vaneyes

Dr Johnson said:


> One of those CDs that will go into the bunker with me.
> 
> *If I ever have to go into the bunker*.


Hope not. A year of pork 'n beans and Vienna sausage.


----------



## Mahlerian

jim prideaux said:


> Schmidt (died 1939) 3RD symphony was performed at the Proms last week and got a really positive review in the Sunday Times....I then had a listen to a brief excerpt on You Tube-very impressed-there is a Naxos series of the symphonies (Sinaissky and Malmo 'band') which has also had very positive reviews..........anyone out there with any observations?


I own the Sinaissky Naxos Fourth. It's Schmidt's best symphony and has a different character from the others. The recording is quite good, I feel. It was actually his Second (the longest of the four) that was performed by the VPO last week. I was listening to the broadcast on the other side of the pond.


----------



## Vaneyes

elgars ghost said:


> The chamber blitz continues....Myaskovsky....


Also recommended on Regis, her Kabalevsky and Khachaturian. :tiphat:


----------



## Dr Johnson

Vaneyes said:


> Also recommended on Regis, her Kabalevsky and Khachaturian. :tiphat:


I've got her Khachaturian (in fact I think I posted it here the other day). Kabalevsky I have on Naxos. Not sure if I need another version, however good.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Mahlerian said:


> I own the Sinaissky Naxos Fourth. It's Schmidt's best symphony and has a different character from the others. The recording is quite good, I feel. It was actually his Second (the longest of the four) that was performed by the VPO last week. I was listening to the broadcast on the other side of the pond.


Mahlerian, do you like the Sinaissky Schmidt _Fourth _better than the Mehta/VPO?- if so, why?


----------



## Mahlerian

Marschallin Blair said:


> Mahlerian, do you like the Sinaissky Schmidt _Fourth _better than the Mehta/VPO?- if so, why?


I know it's the standard for the work, but I actually do not know (or do not remember hearing) the Mehta VPO recording.

I encountered the work via this recording:









And the Sinaisky was an improvement, I felt.









I think I'll correct that now and stream the Mehta.

Schmidt: Symphony No. 4
Vienna Philharmonic Orchestra, cond. Mehta


----------



## johnnysc

Stravinsky In America

London Symphony Orchestra/Michael Tilson Thomas


----------



## Mahlerian

So, after finishing the Mehta/VPO Schmidt 4, I went back and streamed (for the sake of fair comparison) the last part of the Sinaisky. I find the VPO (unsurprisingly) definitely has a richer string tone than the Malmo Symphony, and the brass play with a bit more character, but not as accurately. I feel that Mehta's interpretation (a bit slower) has less grasp on the piece overall, though, and Sinaisky finds rich detail in his firm command of the work's complex structure and emotional nuances.

I was glad to hear the Mehta recording, though. The scherzo in particular had more verve to it than I've heard elsewhere.


----------



## Il_Penseroso

Sibelius Andante festivo (Conducted by the composer in a radio broadcast, 1 January 1939)


----------



## elgar's ghost

Vaneyes said:


> Also recommended on Regis, her Kabalevsky and Khachaturian. :tiphat:


As with Dr. J I have the latter of the two - might give it a whirl before too long as I haven't played any Khachaturian for a while.


----------



## johnnysc

Bizet - Carmen (Highlights)

Jessye Norman
Orchestre National de France/Seiji Ozawa


----------



## Blancrocher

Nathalie Stutzmann singing Handel arias


----------



## millionrainbows

Boulez: Piano Sonatas, Herbert Henck (WERGO). I'm listening to all my versions of these.


----------



## Cosmos

Bach - The Art of Fugue, Canadian Brass


----------



## George O

Wilhelm Furtwängler (1886-1954)

Symphony No. 2 in E minor

Sinfonie Orchester des Hessischen Rundfunks / Wilhelm Furtwängler

2-LP set on Seven Seas / Fonit Cetra (Japan), from 1984
recorded live 16 Dec 1952 in Frankfurt


----------



## Dr Johnson

Tchaikovsky Symphony No. 4


----------



## Vronsky

*Mozart The Late Symphonies*










Mozart The Late Symphonies (CDs 1&2)
CD1: Symphonies Nos. 25, 29, 38
CD2: Symphonies Nos. 35, 36, 40
Wiener Philharmoniker, Leonard Bernstein


----------



## millionrainbows

Stockhausen: Kontra-Punkte, Refrain, Zeitmasse, Schlagtrio; Ensemble Recherche (WERGO). Excellent sound, excellent everything. Highly recommended for novices.


----------



## Selby




----------



## Marschallin Blair

SiegendesLicht, I can't 'reply' to what you posted in the thread "The Best National Anthem In Your Opinion"- so I'll post it here- and hopefully you'll see it in the Activity Stream.

When I try to reply to you on the thread, I get a message that says:

_Marschallin Blair, you do not have permission to access this page. This could be due to one of several reasons:

1.Your user account may not have sufficient privileges to access this page. Are you trying to edit someone else's post, access administrative features or some other privileged system?

2.If you are trying to post, the administrator may have disabled your account, or it may be awaiting activation._

- So that said, and to answer your question: "How about an allegiance to beauty?"

_Absolutely. _

- Gorgeous video of Bavaria. My cousin just got back from there, Austria, and the Netherlands this past week, as it were.


----------



## Dr Johnson

Dvorak, Symphony No. 9.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Evening session - chamber works by Prokofiev and songs by Mussorgsky.

Prokofiev - String Quartet no.1 op.50, String Quartet no.2 op.92, Cello Sonata op.119, Five Melodies for Violin & Piano op.35b, Violin Sonata no.1 op.80 and Violin Sonata no.2 op.94a:

















Mussorgsky - Song Cycles (The Nursery, Sunless, Songs & Dances of Death) plus seven other songs:


----------



## jim prideaux

Shostakovich-24 Preludes and Fugues-Ashkenazy


----------



## Lucifer Saudade

Gorgeous soundscape.


----------



## Eramirez156

*Barenboim - Chicago - Berlin
Beethoven - Mozart - Quintets *

*Quintet In E Flat Major K452
Quintet In E Flat Major Op.16*









*Daniel Barenboim -piano
Dale Clevenger - horn
Larry Combs - clarinet
Daniele Damiano -bassoon
Hansjorg Schellenberger - oboe*


----------



## AClockworkOrange

*Beethoven's Ninth Symphony, performed by Frans Brüggen & the Orchestra of the Eighteenth Century.*

I don't normally enjoy the Ninth in HIP. It never usually sounds satisfactory whether in full HIP (such as with Immerseel for example) or as a Hybrid (Harnoncourt or Chailly) for example. Furtwängler set the bar for me here. I think it may be more due to tempo and tempo fluctuations - speed for the sake of speed, at the expense of drama, detail and texture. I am thinking Chailly as the most significant offender here with Immerseel in second.

Frans Brüggen's is the first HIP recording of Beethoven's Ninth to sustain my interest and it is a refreshing contrast to my usual Furtwängler, Fricsay et al. The Adagio is divine and the recording is excellent. The soloists sound great though the pacing is a hair quicker than I would like in the opening Bass section. No other qualms with the final movement and I am being picky so kudos goes to Maestro Brüggen.

Brüggen has slipped into my top three Ninths, which would presently look like this:
1. All Furtwängler recordings
2. Fricsay/Berliner Philharmoniker
3. Brüggen/OotEC

To reach third place is the highest compliment I can give as positions 1 & 2 are set in stone for me personally.


----------



## Guest

Dr Johnson said:


> One of those CDs that will go into the bunker with me.
> 
> If I ever have to go into the bunker.


I didn't realise you had aspirations to annex the Sudetenland.


----------



## pmsummer

VIOLIN AND ORCHESTRA
*Morton Feldman*
Carolin Widmann - violin
Frankfurt Radio Symphony Orchestra 
Emilio Pomàrico - conductor

_ECM New Series_


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Beethoven Symphony # 5 In C Minor Op. 67







Roger Norrington, The London Classical Players


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Respighi, Pines of Rome. Mussorgsky, Pictures at an Exhibition*

Wow, the recorded sound on these CDs is amazing.


----------



## Vaneyes

Bookending my recent "Saturday Symphony" listen, recorded 1990, 1997.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Im becoming obsessed with Roy Harris's third symphony. If Sibelius was a Yank, this is what his 8th symphony would sound like. There's some aesthetic in here which reminds me of American folk songs mixed with a very Sibelan orchestration and structure similar to his later works like the 7th symphony and a sound world which is like some kind of extension from Sibelius's 7th and The Tempest.


Relistening, mainly for the Harris but also to familiarise myself with the other two lesser symphonies on this disc. I'm always surprised when the U.S. of A. manages to come up with composers who are fairly unknown outside of that country who actually create what I deem to be music.


----------



## Blancrocher

Bach: Goldberg Variations (Feltsman at the Moscow Conservatory, 1991)


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Relistening, mainly for the Harris but also to familiarise myself with the other two lesser symphonies on this disc. I'm always surprised when the U.S. of A. manages to come up with composers who are fairly unknown outside of that country who actually create what I deem to be music.


These are 3 very good symphonies.


----------



## Josh

Josh said:


> Okay, I'm now addicted to Glass' operas. First Satyagraha, now this. Einstein on the Beach arrived in the mail today. Working my way backwards through these amazing works of art.


I'm quoting my own post from back in June to follow up and say that in my humble opinion Einstein on the Beach is quite possibly the most ridiculous, annoying and unlistenable piece of garbage ever composed in the history of mankind (I bought the 4-CD set on Sony Classical). I still really dig Satyagraha and Ahknaten, though!


----------



## deprofundis

Ockay here what im lisening, i love* Gesualdo *madrigal 3, i dont know why, maybe because it's not the most bold but it started from there to be strange or my i says experimental, than of course the later madrigals are more aventureous but not has balance in term of melody and dissonance.So madrigal 3 is odd i kept on lisen lisening to it.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Josh said:


> I'm quoting my own post from back in June to follow up and say that in my humble opinion Einstein on the Beach is quite possibly the most ridiculous, annoying and unlistenable piece of garbage ever composed in the history of mankind (I bought the 4-CD set on Sony Classical). I still really dig Satyagraha and Ahknaten, though!


There's no point listening to it, experience the live performance is a life changing experience according to my friends. Unfortunately I wasn't able to go when it was on tour in Australia recently. 

You'll probably love his more recent works though.


----------



## pmsummer

SCHUBERT
_Trout Quintet; Arpeggione Sonata; Die Forelle_
*Franz Schubert*
Yo-Yo Ma - violoncello 
Emanuel Ax - piano 
Pamela Frank - violin
Rebecca Young - viola 
Edgar Meyer - double bass 
Barbara Bonney - soprano

_Sony Classical_


----------



## Balthazar

*Rachmaninov ~ Piano Sonata No. 1, Op. 28.* Nikolai Lugansky at the piano. Great recording.

*Saint-Saëns ~ Piano Concerto No. 3, Op. 29; Rhapsodie de l'Auvergne, Op. 73.* Stephen Hough backed by Oramo and Birmingham. A great feature of this set is the inclusion of the four additional piano/orchestra pieces by Saint-Saëns.

*Chopin ~ Fantaisie-Impromptu, Op. 66.* I wonder if this was the first piece written almost entirely four against three. I listened to a number of versions: Tharaud (shown), Horowitz, Arrau, Rubinstein, Lugansky, Ashkenazy, Kenner, Yundi...


----------



## bejart

Franz Xaver Richter (1709-1789): Flute Sonata in A Major

Camerata Koln: Karl Kaiser, flute -- Sabine Bauer, piano -- Rainer Zipperling, cello


----------



## Blancrocher

Beat Furrer - Phasma (Nicolas Hodges)


----------



## Guest

Blancrocher said:


> Beat Furrer - Phasma (Nicolas Hodges)


Hodges can actually _play _the piano, too.  I saw him give a stunning performance of Beethoven's "Hammerklavier" Sonata Op.106. He coupled it with a Stockhausen Klavierstucke--the one with oodles of glissandi and requires the use of gloves!


----------



## GreatFugue

Serge Prokofiev - Symphony #6 in E flat minor, Op. 111 - Seiji Ozawa & Berlin Philharmonic

From:







On Amazon


----------



## George O

Nikolai Myaskovsky (1881-1950)

Sonata No. 1 for Cello and Piano in D major, op 12

Sonata No. 2 for Cello and Piano in A minor, op 81

Alexander Rudin, cello
Victor Ginsburg, piano

on Melodiya (USSR), from 1983

5 stars


----------



## Biwa

Felix Mendelssohn Bartholdy - String Quartet in E flat major op.44 No.3

Robert Schumann - String Quartet in A major op.41 No.3

Gewandhaus-Quartett


----------



## Weston

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> This is a classic. Perfect for late night listening.


Great album! I was quite surprised on first hearing.


----------



## EDaddy

Mozart: Concerto for Two Pianos in E flat major. The Andante at this very moment.

Did Wolfgang ever run out of ideas? Of course, he re-worked and re-used certain motifs and tidbits (apparently a common practice in the day) but he always managed to pull it off in such a definitive-sounding way. It never sounds like re-hash; always fresh, and somehow befitting of each work, seamlessly, as if it were being born for the first time. Pure genius.

Has anyone ever noticed how every single bar Mozart ever wrote sounds... _perfect?!_ ... Definitive. Never forced or unnatural or incorrect. You never go "Nah, I would have written that differently". Just doesn't happen.

Pure genius.


----------



## Weston

*Three Stops Along a Vicarious Tour of Europe*

*Hindemith: Symphony in E flat major*
Yan Pascal Tortelier / BBC Philharmonic Orchestra










Wow! The opening of this symphony is like the opening of some grand 1960s documentary when the world was new, a very nostalgic feeling for me. I can almost hear a voice over. "THIS -- is the 20th Century, and YOU are there!" There is something distinctly American about this opening too, though I know that makes no sense. Wonderful piece all around. I'm unlikely to top it tonight -- especially if that thunderous finale blew my good set of headphones.

*Alwyn: Magic Island, symphonic prelude for orchestra*
David Lloyd-Jones / Royal Liverpool Philharmonic Orchestra










For some reason this is not listed on the cover. Echoes of Debussy reverberate through this aptly named piece, occasionally submerged in loud orchestral crashes.

*Martin: Symphonie concertante *
Matthias Bamert / The London Philharmonic










Though I'm still not fond of the cover, this is a surprisingly complex yet stately whirlpool of motifs. I could get lost in them. The piece later becomes haunting and then building to the dramatic. A good one to end the session.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

> *Hindemith: Symphony in E flat major*
> Yan Pascal Tortelier / BBC Philharmonic Orchestra
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow! The opening of this symphony is like the opening of some grand 1960s documentary when the world was new, a very nostalgic feeling for me. I can almost hear a voice over. "THIS -- is the 20th Century, and YOU are there!" There is something distinctly American about this opening too, though I know that makes no sense. Wonderful piece all around. I'm unlikely to top it tonight -- especially if that thunderous finale blew my good set of headphones.


Yeah, I love the outer movements of the Hindemith _Symphony in Eb Major_ because it sounds like Miklos Rozsa in his epic _Quo Vadis_ or _Ben Hur_ mode.

I think Bernstein does a more epic first movement than Tortelier (which is a bit slower), but the Sony sound engineering doesn't come close to the Chandos.

But for that great, frenzied third movement- its the Tortelier all the way.


----------



## Pugg

​
Bizet: L'Arlésienne Suite No. 1
Lalo: Le roi d'Ys - Overture
Bizet: L'Arlésienne Suite No. 2
Massenet: Thaïs


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Feeding my newfound appreciation of Yank music


----------



## Pugg

Cosmos said:


> Bach - The Art of Fugue, Canadian Brass


Wonderful performance. :tiphat:


----------



## Marschallin Blair

For _Martern aller Arten_, Joannie has that awesomely-sustained and piercing high-end, but Edda is pure DRA-MA!

She attacks Mozart like her life depends on it.


----------



## Pugg

EDaddy said:


> Mozart: Concerto for Two Pianos in E flat major. The Andante at this very moment.
> 
> Did Wolfgang ever run out of ideas? Of course, he re-worked and re-used certain motifs and tidbits (apparently a common practice in the day) but he always managed to pull it off in such a definitive-sounding way. It never sounds like re-hash; always fresh, and somehow befitting of each work, seamlessly, as if it were being born for the first time. Pure genius.
> 
> Has anyone ever noticed how every single bar Mozart ever wrote sounds... _perfect?!_ ... Definitive. Never forced or unnatural or incorrect. You never go "Nah, I would have written that differently". Just doesn't happen.
> 
> Pure genius.


Do you recommend the whole box?


----------



## Pugg

pmsummer said:


> SCHUBERT
> _Trout Quintet; Arpeggione Sonata; Die Forelle_
> *Franz Schubert*
> Yo-Yo Ma - violoncello
> Emanuel Ax - piano
> Pamela Frank - violin
> Rebecca Young - viola
> Edgar Meyer - double bass
> Barbara Bonney - soprano
> 
> _Sony Classical_


I like the dragon / dinosaur in the background ....:lol::tiphat:
Reminds me of some older crazy guy, who always is there when you don't need him.


----------



## Green pasture

Marschallin Blair said:


> For _Martern aller Arten_, Joannie has that awesomely-sustained and piercing high-end, but Edda is pure DRA-MA!
> 
> She attacks Mozart like her life depends on it.

















Please don't forget Maria's rendition. _;D_ (RAI concert at San Remo in December 1954). Such a great pity that RAI did not broadcast and record the La Scala performance in April 1952 (the only time she ever sang Constanze, let along a Mozart role, on stage).


----------



## Pugg

​
Ravel: Gaspard de la nuit (1982) & Valses nobles + Trio


----------



## Marschallin Blair

plumblossom said:


> Please don't forget Maria's rendition. _;D_ (RAI concert at San Remo in December). Such a great pity that RAI did not broadcast and record the La Scala performance in April 1952 (the only time she ever sang Constanze, let along a Mozart role, on stage).












You're 'kidding.'

We all know who the Alpha and Omega of High Drama is.

- No, not 'me.' _;D_

They even talk about it in the Athens subways.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Dame Janet's _"Ich bin der Welt abhanden gekommen"_ SLAAAAAYS me.

God is it beautiful.

I have tears in my eyes right now as I type these words.

The only thing that can touch me more than this by her is her "_Der Abschied_" from her _Das Lied von der Erde_ with Kubelik- which I won't even 'dare' playing right now, because I'll be an absolute MESS.


----------



## EDaddy

Pugg said:


> Do you recommend the whole box?


Without reservation, Pugg. It's massive... and I still have much to absorb, especially in lieu of the fact that I have had a huge life change recently with my recent move and, as a result, simply haven't had the time to listen to it all yet. But everything I've listened to so far is first rate and deeply satisfying. Even if you've heard other versions of some, or many, of these works (or even some of these versions themselves), chances are there's something completely worth while that you haven't heard and the remastering itself makes it worth while for anything you may already know or own. Definitely would recommend.


----------



## Pugg

EDaddy said:


> Without reservation, Pugg. It's massive... and I still have much to absorb, especially in lieu of the fact that I have had a huge life change recently with my recent move and, as a result, simply haven't had the time to listen to it all yet. But everything I've listened to so far is first rate and deeply satisfying. Even if you've heard other versions of some, or many, of these works (or even some of these versions themselves), chances are there's something completely worth while that you haven't heard and the remastering itself makes it worth while for anything you may already know or own. Definitely would recommend.


Thank you so much, been in and out my shopping basked for a while. 
Let's live dangerously an push the "Buy" button.:tiphat:


----------



## EDaddy

Pugg said:


> Thank you so much, been in and out my shopping basked for a while.
> Let's live dangerously an push the "Buy" button.:tiphat:


I would be very surprised if you find yourself disappointed. Keep me posted!


----------



## Josh

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> There's no point listening to it, experience the live performance is a life changing experience according to my friends. Unfortunately I wasn't able to go when it was on tour in Australia recently.
> 
> You'll probably love his more recent works though.


Yes, in addition to Akhnaten and Satyagraha I enjoy Itaipu (con. Gershon) and his film scores for Candyman I & II and The Illusionist, but not a fan of his Qatsi scores. I've many more gems to discover, no doubt.

Now playing:










Brahms: The Violin Sonatas
Anne-Sophie Mutter, violin
Lambert Orkis, piano


----------



## Pugg

​ *Schumann*: Im wunderschönen Monat Mai; Aus meinen Tränen sprießen; Mondnacht; Schöne Fremde; Auf einer Burg; Zwielicht; Im Walde; Ich wandelte unter den Bäumen; Mit Myrthen und Rosen; Kommen und Scheiden; Muttertraum; Anfangs wollt ich fast verzagen; Sängers Trost; Der Einsiedler; Einsamkeit; Wanderlied; An den Mond; Nachtlied; Schneeglöckchen; Die Loreley; Widmung; Was will die einsame Träne; Zum Schluss


----------



## helenora

as usual Bruckner , today is 7 and some Johann J.Fux I like this combination


----------



## Pugg

*Puccini; Manon Lescaut*.
_Freni/ Domingo/ Bruson et al
Sinopoli conducting _


----------



## Pugg

​*Mozart;* Symphonies 38/39
Charles Mackerrars


----------



## Muse Wanderer

Handel's Rinaldo...










Hogwood, Daniels, Bartoli

David Daniels countertenor rendition of Cara Sposa is jaw-dropping gorgeous. This is worth purchasing just to listen to his arias. He is so good!

The sound quaity is top-notch. I am listening to the Act 1 - Aria: Augellette, che cantate and could mistake the chirping birds with real ones in my garden.

Cecilia Bartoli's singing is strong, articulate but a bit too emotional at times.

Hogwood conducts the Academy of ancient music in timely fashion with brisk tempi when needed. The orchestra and voices are well balanced and a joy to listen.

This is such a great recording!


----------



## bejart

Francesco Durante (1684-1755): Sinfonia No.7 in C Major

Giancarlo De Lorenzo conducting the Ensemble Vox Aurae


----------



## elgar's ghost

Bit of a mixed bag today - Mussorgsky, Reger, Albeniz and Daugherty.

Mussorgsky - Khovanshchina (Prelude and Galitsin's Journey), Salambo (Chorus of Priestesses), The Destruction of Sennacherib, Oedipus in Athens (Chorus of the People in the Temple) Triumphal March (The Capture of Kars), Joshua, Night on the Bald Mountain (original version) and Scherzo in B-flat:










Reger - Sonata for Solo Violin no.11 op.97/7 (1905) and Three Suites for Solo Viola op.131d (1915):










Albeniz - Piano Suite: Iberia (1896-1908) - version for orchestra by Peter Breiner:










Daugherty - Jackie O: Opera in Two Acts (1997):


----------



## Marschallin Blair

elgars ghost said:


> Bit of a mixed bag today - Mussorgsky, Reger, Albeniz and Daugherty.
> 
> Mussorgsky - Khovanshchina (Prelude and Galitsin's Journey), Salambo (Chorus of Priestesses), The Destruction of Sennacherib, Oedipus in Athens (Chorus of the People in the Temple) Triumphal March (The Capture of Kars), Joshua, Night on the Bald Mountain (original version) and Scherzo in B-flat:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Reger - Sonata for Solo Violin no.11 op.97/7 (1905) and Three Suites for Solo Viola op.131d (1915):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Albeniz - Piano Suite: Iberia (1896-1908) - version for orchestra by Peter Breiner:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daugherty - Jackie O: Opera in Two Acts (1997):


Isn't that the most awesome (aside from the early-seventies Svetlanov) Night on _Bald Mountain_, EV-VER by Abbado?- I love the "Joshua" choral cut on that cd too. . .

What's the _Jackie O_ opera like?


----------



## haydnfan

Music was too good this morning, I wanted to stay on my couch listening to music and not go into work!

Bach's French Suites:


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Respihigi, Pines of Rome, Feste Romane, Fountains of Rome*

It's lovely pre-fall morning in Tennessee and perfect for Respighi.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

I love the beginning of RVW's _Pilgrim's Progress_. He should have developed those opening musical phrases into a full symphony. Gorgeous.










Barry Wordsworth's Philharmonia "Sarabande of the Sons of God" is one of the most beautiful things in all of Vaughan Williams for me. The Philharmonia strings are gorgeous. The recording quality of the Collins Classics cd is superb.










Hail RVW!: _Sons of Light_ cantada


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Manxfeeder said:


> *Respihigi, Pines of Rome, Feste Romane, Fountains of Rome*
> 
> It's lovely pre-fall morning in Tennessee and perfect for Respighi.
> 
> View attachment 75456


_Absolutely!!!!_- I bet its gorgeous out there right now.

(With 'Respighi' though- and not 'Dutoit doing Respighi'. . . not for the Diva, anyway.)


----------



## Biwa

Wilhelm Stenhammar (1871-1927)

String Quartet No.5 in C major, op.29 'Serenade'
String Quartet in F minor (1897)
String Quartet No.6 in D minor, op.35

Performed by the Stenhammar Quartet

http://www.musicweb-international.com/classrev/2013/Dec13/Stenhammar_quartets_v2_BISSACD2009.htm


----------



## shadowdancer

Some serious and virtuous violin stuff


----------



## Orfeo

*Nikolai Andreyevich Rimsky-Korsakov*
Opera in four acts & prologue "Snegúrochka" (The Snow Maiden).
-Valentina Sokolik, Irina Arkhipova, Alexander Vedernikov, Matorin, et al.
-The USSR Radio & Television Large Symphony & Grand Choir/Vladimir Fedoseyev.

*Pyotr Ilyich Tchaikovsky*
Incidental music for "Snegúrochka" (The Snow Maiden).
-Irina Mishura-Lekhtman (mezzo), Vladimir Grishko (tenor).
-The Detroit Symphony & University Musical Society Choral Union/Neemi Jarvi.

*Alexander Konstantinovich Glazunov*
Incidental music for Romanov's play "Tsar Iudeyskiy" (The King of the Jews).
-The Russian State Symphony & Symphonic Cappella/Gennedy Rozhdestvensky.

*Anton Gregorevich Rubinstein*
Symphony no. II in C major, op. 42 "The Ocean."
-The State Symphony Orchestra of Russia/Igor Golovchin.

*Vladimir Ivanovich Sokalsky*
Symphony in G minor (1892).
-The Ukrainian SSR Symphony Orchestra/Nathan Rakhlin.

*Peteris Barisons*
Symphony no. II in E-flat major (1939).
-The Latvian Radio & Television Symphony Orchestra/Edgars Tons.


----------



## Manxfeeder

Marschallin Blair said:


> (With 'Respighi' though)


That crazy name. I corrected it three times and still it came out wrong.  Oh, well, as that old song says, "Sometimes I may not talk right, but at least I know what I'm talking about."

Anyway, continuing my fall celebration with Delius, his Dance Rhapsody No. 2 and whatever else is on this disc. To my ears, Sir Thomas Beecham gets this music right. Lambent, as one reviewer called it.


----------



## Vaneyes

Sampling for *Monteclair* death day (1737).


----------



## Azol

Marschallin Blair said:


> Hail RVW!: _Sons of Light_ cantada


Ordered this very instant!


----------



## elgar's ghost

Marschallin Blair said:


> Isn't that the most awesome (aside from the early-seventies Svetlanov) Night on _Bald Mountain_, EV-VER by Abbado?- I love the "Joshua" choral cut on that cd too. . .
> 
> What's the _Jackie O_ opera like?


I had a feeling you'd be interested in this! I can do no better than copy the synopsis from wiki while stating that much of the music itself is often kitschy and perhaps more suited for Broadway than the opera house. One source states that this may have been a device to emphasise the shallow glamour of the ritzy party of the first act. I think the work is entertaining enough to be of interest but it may be a bit too camp for some tastes.

Here's a link to the third number - the scene is the party at Andy Warhol's art workshop (it seems that most of, if not the whole work is on youtube but split into individual numbers):






Synopsis:

_'Act I begins with a "happening" in artist Andy Warhol's studio in New York City, attended by various celebrities including Elizabeth Taylor, Grace Kelly, Aristotle Onassis, and his lover, Maria Callas. All eagerly anticipate Jackie and sing Jackie's Coming!. Jackie arrives and is fascinated by Onassis. Callas realizes that Onassis is going to leave her for Jackie and sings Addio Del Passato (Goodbye to the past). Onassis and Jackie escape from the party to see a new art movie, I Am Curious (Yellow).

Act II is set on Onassis' yacht, Christina, and on his private island, Skorpios. Jackie and Onassis have now been married for a year. On the yacht, Jackie becomes increasingly melancholy and given to trance-like states. Maria Callas seeks a reunion with Onassis and the two decide to meet (I Will See You At The Lido). In one of her trances, Jackie wanders off to the island, where she and Maria Callas meet and reconcile with each other as they sing The Flame Duet. Jackie and Callas then smash a paparazzo's camera, which gives Jackie the power to communicate with her dead husband, who is heard as a disembodied voice. She forgives him for his past infidelities in their duet, Jack's Song. The opera ends with Jackie deciding to return to America, wistfully singing The New Frontier Is Here.'_

Enjoy!


----------



## johnnysc

Beethoven Symphonies 1 & 3

Wiener Philharmoniker/Furtwangler


----------



## D Smith

Miaskovsky: Cello Concerto in C minor; Sonatas 1 & 2. Rodin, Krimets/Russian Philharmonic. Outstanding romantic works for the cello and some of my favourites by Miaskovsky. The cellist is excellent. My only quibble is the the cello is recorded somewhat close (I can hear string noise sometimes). Recommended.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Beethoven, Violin Concerto*


----------



## Marschallin Blair

elgars ghost said:


> Marschallin Blair said:
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't that the most awesome (aside from the early-seventies Svetlanov) Night on _Bald Mountain_, EV-VER by Abbado?- I love the "Joshua" choral cut on that cd too. . .
> 
> What's the _Jackie O_ opera like?
> 
> 
> 
> I had a feeling you'd be interested in this! I can do no better than copy the synopsis from wiki while stating that much of the music itself is often kitschy and perhaps more suited for Broadway than the opera house. One source states that this may have been a device to emphasise the shallow glamour of the ritzy party of the first act. I think the work is entertaining enough to be of interest but it may be a bit too camp for some tastes.
> 
> Here's a link to the third number - the scene is the party at Andy Warhol's art workshop (it seems that most of, if not the whole work is on youtube but split into individual numbers):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synopsis:
> 
> _'Act I begins with a "happening" in artist Andy Warhol's studio in New York City, attended by various celebrities including Elizabeth Taylor, Grace Kelly, Aristotle Onassis, and his lover, Maria Callas. All eagerly anticipate Jackie and sing Jackie's Coming!. Jackie arrives and is fascinated by Onassis. Callas realizes that Onassis is going to leave her for Jackie and sings Addio Del Passato (Goodbye to the past). Onassis and Jackie escape from the party to see a new art movie, I Am Curious (Yellow).
> 
> Act II is set on Onassis' yacht, Christina, and on his private island, Skorpios. Jackie and Onassis have now been married for a year. On the yacht, Jackie becomes increasingly melancholy and given to trance-like states. Maria Callas seeks a reunion with Onassis and the two decide to meet (I Will See You At The Lido). In one of her trances, Jackie wanders off to the island, where she and Maria Callas meet and reconcile with each other as they sing The Flame Duet. Jackie and Callas then smash a paparazzo's camera, which gives Jackie the power to communicate with her dead husband, who is heard as a disembodied voice. She forgives him for his past infidelities in their duet, Jack's Song. The opera ends with Jackie deciding to return to America, wistfully singing The New Frontier Is Here.'_
> 
> Enjoy!
Click to expand...

Maria Callas singing:_"Jackie! She's 'placid!' She's 'perfect!' She's 'placid!' She's 'perfect'!"_

Ha. Ha. Ha. Ha. Ha.

- 'As if.'

I loved it.

Total camp alright- I wouldn't mind seeing it staged. . .










Speaking of 'camp'- have you seen _Grey Gardens_?

Check out the young Jackie Bouvier and her auntie Edith with the "Little Itty-bitty Geisha" number (at 3:30+). I love it!!


----------



## Pugg

Mozart; Concertos for 2 pianos
Perahia/ Lupu


----------



## johnnysc

Elgar - Cello Concerto, Enigma Variations, Pomp & Circumstance

Jacqueline du Pre 
London Philharmonic Orchestra/Daniel Barenboim


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Stravinsky, Rite of Spring, Symphonies of Wind Instruments*

The cover has a typo: "Symphonies of *Wine* Instruments." I was a little disappointed that he hadn't written a piece for bordeaux and burgundy glasses.


----------



## Muse Wanderer

Richard Strauss - Also Sprach Zarathustra

Reiner and Chicago Symphony Orchestra

Living Stereo recording










This recording is fantastic!

Unbelievable fideliti, sound reproduced with such quality that I stayed with my mouth wide open during the thunderous intro.

'Sunrise' equals or even excels von Karayan's version. That bass rumble has a crescendo that is truly breathtaking. The orchestral climax shouts out the begining of humanity at its most primitive animal origins.

'Of the People of the Unseen World' is the piece that shows off how melody (humanity) takes over the opening theme (the primitive animal within us). The brain's frontal cortex takes over from the primitive limbic system.

Desire and spirituality is still entrenched over reason in 'The Great Longing' and 'Of Joys and Passions', humanity innate instincts gives rise to ages of light and darkness. The themes are turbulent and fraught with danger and illusion. 'Dirge' is the calm after the storm when the themes find peace and lead onto a quasi-resolution.

'Of Science' calm start indicates how knowledge, reason and truthfullness take over our innate primitive morality and spirituality, our desires of body and soul. The intro theme is still present but much diminuted and less impactful. The melody eventually takes centre-stage and asserts its dominance over darkness.

'The Convalescent' introduces another development where the orchestral intro bass line is omnipresent, the music is tumultuous and the intro theme atmosphere is again omnipresent. The brass and wind instruments intermix with the strings creating a feeling of expectation. Is there another change in the horizon?

Change does happen in 'Dance Song and Night Song', a piece that starts with the opening intro, probably in a different key, morphing into a melody that is joyful, triumphant and liberating. This may be indicative of Nietzsche's own characterisation of the Übermensch, the superhuman, the next evolutionary step for humanity.

The final 'Night Wanderer's Song' starts like 'Sunrise' with a prominent bass line followed by another orchestral climax this time exclaiming the arrival of the superhuman who enlightens us with a gentle soft song.

The Night Wanderer's Song is stunning, truly operatic.

It is the Übermensch within us singing his humble song to the universe.


----------



## Musicophile

Beethoven: 4 & 7 - Järvi.









I just commented on it on my blog: http://musicophilesblog.com/2015/09...-paavo-jarvi-and-his-beethoven-symphony-no-4/


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Mussurgsky, Kovantshchina, Pictures at an Exhibition*


----------



## Mahlerian

Mozart: Il re pastore, K208
Jerry Hadley, Angela Maria Blasi, Sylvia McNair, Academy of St Martin in the Fields, cond. Marriner


----------



## Blancrocher

Bach: Goldberg Variations (Gould, 1955)


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Manxfeeder said:


> *Stravinsky, Rite of Spring, Symphonies of Wind Instruments*
> 
> The cover has a typo: "Symphonies of *Wine* Instruments." I was a little disappointed that he hadn't written a piece for bordeaux and burgundy glasses.
> View attachment 75464


You can always remedy that.


----------



## johnnysc

Dvorak String Quartet No. 1

Prager String Quartet


----------



## Vronsky

*Mozart The Late Symphonies (CD 3) | Tresors des Requiem (CD 1)*










Mozart The Late Symphonies (CD 3)
Symphonies Nos. 39 & 41
Wiener Philharmoniker
Leonard Bernstein










Tresors des Requiem (CD1)
Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart Requiem K. 626, en re mineur
Choeur et Orchestre Symphonique de la Radio Diffusion Bavaroise, Sir Colin Davis (Conductor)
Johannes Brahms Un Requiem Allemand op. 45
Orchestre Symphonique de Chicago, James Levine (Conductor)
Robert Schumann Requiem
Choeur et Orchestre Symphonique de la Radio Diffusion Bavaroise, Wolfgang Sawallisch (Conductor)


----------



## millionrainbows

Ludwig van Beethoven: Sonata No. 30 in E major, op. 109; Igor Lebedev, piano (Audiophile Classics). Very nice sonata.


----------



## deprofundis

*Carlo Gesualdo *sacrarum cantionium quinque vocibus , this is one hell of a cd, it's basically it's sacred work liber primus first book for 5 voices, whit an awesome instrumentation, it feature: organ, theorbo, lute, cornett , harp it's on outhere music.This is a big plus to add instrumentation to Gesualdo music it make it prettier. now i think i have enought Gesualdo music for the moment.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Mordkovitsch and Jarvi's last movement of the _Violin Concerto_ is one of the durably salient things in Khacharturian for me- absolutely perfect late-summer, Southern California music all the way. . . even if its really 'Georgian.' _;D_


----------



## Guest

Mozart String Quintets 2 and 3.
Grumiaux Trio / Gerecz / Lesueur.


----------



## Dr Johnson

The Wooden Prince.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Tchaikovsky, The Nutcracker, Marche Slave*

The Nutcracker. It's not just for Christmas.


----------



## Mahlerian

Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 in B-flat
London Philharmonic Orchestra, cond. Welser-Most









Very possibly Bruckner's most perfect symphony.


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

Recent listening: Ludwig van Beethoven - Piano Trio Op. 70 No. 1 in D Major, 'Ghost'; Piano Trio Op. 70 No. 2 in E-Flat Major; Piano Trio Op. 97 in B-Flat Major, 'Archduke' (Vladimir Ashkenazy; Itzhak Perlman; Lynn Harrell).









Very lively, vibrant and engaging playing - I especially enjoy Ashkenazy's 'glistening', sparkling piano sound, which he successfully adjusts, according to the need of each separate musical passage. Very impressed with the music and the recording.

Current listening: F. J. Haydn - Symphony No. 54 in G Major; Symphony No. 56 in C Major (Helmut Müller-Brühl; Cologne Chamber Orchestra).









Excellent Haydn symphonies - the 50s symphonies are quite underrated, imo - one can hear Haydn's maturity here, it is quite apparent that he has mastered form at this point and is experimenting further with structure, instrumentation, texture, harmony and dramatic elements.


----------



## Eramirez156

*The Complete Works for Solo Piano*
*Hans Gál*









*Twenty-four fugues for piano, Op. 108*

*Leon McCawley *


----------



## George O

Sergei Prokofiev (1891-1953): Romeo and Juliet Ballet, op 64 (excerpts)

New York Philharmonic / Dimitri Mitropoulos

on Columbia (NYC), from 1958

5 stars. My favorite performance of Romeo and Juliet excerpts.


----------



## mmsbls

RAUTAVAARA: Piano Concertos Nos. 2 and 3

Concerto No. 3 is quite pretty and overall enjoyable, but it didn't really grab me in any way. Concerto No. 2 is surprisingly different. It's apparently a serial work or at least serial techniques are used. I found each movement compelling.

I have heard some of Rautavaara's symphonies, but apart from Cantus Arcticus (concerto for birds?), I had not heard any concertos so I wanted to sample the Piano Concertos. I heard these on Naxos, and I put them on my long list of CDs to get someday.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

http://www.talkclassical.com/37262-current-listening-vol-iii-945.html#post946209

^ Great Mitropoulos quote.

Tentative and timorous isn't my style either.

- I'll have to check out his performance.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

Hmmm, let's see if I can slip this one in here...

*Bach
Goldberg Variations BWV 988*(for Jazz piano trio)
Jacques Loussier Trio [Telarc, 2000]

I did enjoy this rather.



> This jazz interpretation of Bach's famous aria and 30 variations can't be considered a competing version with performances of the original keyboard work, but as a rendition true to the spirit if not the letter of the original, it is highly enjoyable. The trio, consisting of piano, drums, and bass, colors each variation in a much more distinctive way than would be possible given a straight performance on harpsichord. Some straight-laced listeners might balk, but others will find that the careful and unique interpretation of each individual variation might shed new light on the original. The overall approach is introspective: these are miniature gems, intimate and personal, without being flashy or trashy. The trio, pianist Jacques Loussier in particular, plays as if it really enjoys the music and has a deep feeling for it, carefully polishing and embellishing each variation, respecting the original yet avoiding the kind of reverence that would strip the jazz music-making of its vitality and liveliness. The full-bodied, warm, intimate recorded sound is excellent.
> 
> Rad Bennett, ArkivMusic


----------



## George O

Marschallin Blair said:


> http://www.talkclassical.com/37262-current-listening-vol-iii-945.html#post946209
> 
> ^ Great Mitropoulos quote.
> 
> Tentative and timorous isn't my style either.
> 
> - I'll have to check out his performance.


OMGoodness! You are in for an experience.










Karajan, Mitropoulos, and Bernstein, Austria 1959.


----------



## Dr Johnson

The Four Temperaments.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

George O said:


> OMGoodness! You are in for an experience.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Karajan, Mitropoulos, and Bernstein, Austria 1959.












And. . . arriving fashionably late.


----------



## Faustian

Manuel de Falla
La Vida Breve
Rafael Fruhbeck De Burgos, Orquesta Nacional de Espana, Victoria De Los Angeles, Luis Villarejo et al.










Discovering new operas. Listening to this on Selby's recommendation in the TC Top Recommended Opera thread.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Muse Wanderer said:


> Handel's Rinaldo...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hogwood, Daniels, Bartoli
> 
> David Daniels countertenor rendition of Cara Sposa is jaw-dropping gorgeous. This is worth purchasing just to listen to his arias. He is so good!
> 
> The sound quaity is top-notch. I am listening to the Act 1 - Aria: Augellette, che cantate and could mistake the chirping birds with real ones in my garden.
> 
> Cecilia Bartoli's singing is strong, articulate but a bit too emotional at times.
> 
> Hogwood conducts the Academy of ancient music in timely fashion with brisk tempi when needed. The orchestra and voices are well balanced and a joy to listen.
> 
> This is such a great recording!


I love this recording and especially David Daniels, who, as you say, sings divinely.

Like you, I have a problem with Bartoli, but the rest is pure joy.


----------



## Eramirez156

*Peer Gynt Suite No.1, Op.28*
*Harald Saeverud*

_ I. The Devil's Five-Hop
II. The Mountain Troll's Stomp
III. Hymn Against the Boyg
IV. Mixed Company on the Coast of Morocco
V. Solveig Sings
VI. Anitra_

*The Lousville Orchestra*
*Robert Whitney*

*First Edition Records Lou-623*


----------



## TwoPhotons

*Holst: The Collector's Edition*










*Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila*, cond/ Gergiev w/ Kirov Orchestra

(that overture surely has some of the fastest string writing ever performed!)


P.S. Not listening to both of these at the same time of course...


----------



## Alfacharger

A couple conducted by Salonen.


----------



## Jeff W

*In which Jeff posts late*

Good evening TC! Didn't get a chance to post this morning, so I'll just post now.









Dmitri Shostakovich's String Quartets No. 4, 5 & 6 with the Emerson String Quartet.









Johannes Brahms' String Sextets with the Amadeus Quartet and friends.









Some new to me music, Max Reger's Clarinet Quintet, Op. 146 and String Quartet, Op. 109. The Philharmonia Quartett Berlin played with Wenzel Fuchs (hopefully that isn't pronounced the way it looks like it is!) playing the clarinet.









Franz Schubert's String Quartets No. 12 through 15 with the Melos Quartett playing.


----------



## KenOC

Shostakovich's 2nd Cello Concerto, a very good account by Sol Gabetta. Considerably more mysterious and, ultimately, absorbing than the more popular 1st Cello Concerto.


----------



## scratchgolf

Amy Beach Piano Concerto and Gaelic Symphony. I got this CD from a friend and had never even heard of her. I'm on my 2nd listen of each. Pretty good stuff here and a nice change of pace from my Schubert binge.


----------



## pmsummer

BITTER BALLADS
_Ancient and Modern Poetry Sung to Medieval and Traditional Melodies_
*Paul Hillier* - voice
*Andrew Lawrence-King* - harps, psaltery

_Harmonia Mundi_

And for Pugg... exit, stage right.


----------



## Faustian

John Corigliano
Mr. Tambourine Man: Seven Poems of Bob Dylan
Hila Plitmann with JoAnn Falletta conducting the Buffalo Philharmonic Orchestra










I love this song cycle. And John and I have something in common: I've never heard the original Dylan songs either. :lol:


----------



## bejart

Carl Stamitz (1745-1801: Double Concerto in B Flat

Jiri Malat conducting the Kurpfalzisches Kammerorchester -- Karl Schlechta, clarinet -- Jurgen Gode, bassoon


----------



## Manxfeeder

Faustian said:


> John Corigliano
> Mr. Tambourine Man: Seven Poems of Bob Dylan
> Hila Plitmann with JoAnn Falletta conducting the Buffalo Philharmonic Orchestra
> 
> I love this song cycle. And John and I have something in common: I've never heard the original Dylan songs either. :lol:


I guess that's an advantage. I know the originals, and I can't handle this one, so it's probably a bias on my part. I really like his Dylan Thomas Trilogy, though.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Frantisek Brixi, Missa Integra.*

This is a lively piece with the usual fugues in the right places. Rilling's forces are spot on.








*
Bartok, The Wooden Prince*

My first recording of this was by Marin Alsop on Naxos. Adam Fischer is a lot better. Music Web International says, "Fischer applies a world of hushed sensitivity to the prelude which is without the paprika we later expect as a Bartók hallmark." Paprika? Must be a foodie thing.

Read more: http://www.musicweb-international.com/classrev/2004/Feb04/Bartok_Brilliant.htm#ixzz3mW8xHEmo


----------



## Blancrocher

Bach: Goldberg Variations (Feltsman); Ligeti: Cello Concerto, Piano Concerto, and Chamber Concerto (Eötvös)


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Satie, Messe des Pauvres, etc.*

I think this disc is worth skipping in the Gorisek series. He plays the Messe with harshness which unfortunately emphasizes its repetitiveness. The Pages Mystiques is more studies than anything. I remember reading that the first piece was one which was found, and the person who found it titled it "Priere." It was later found out to be merely the accompaniment to a song whose melody was not listed.

The Gnoissiennes, Je Te Veux, and Caresse can be found on other recordings and aren't worth the expense for the rest of this disc.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Satie, Socrate*

Wow, I'm having a bad Gorisek night. Jane Manning sings it emotively, like a cabaret song, with a shrillness to her voice, inserting nasal tones I guess for variety. The piano follows her inflections, which is nice, but it also has a harshness to it. Maybe that interpretation is how it was originally presented, because the audience didn't know whether to laugh or take it seriously. That's the feeling I get from this recording.

Other recordings express otherworldliness with the piano as a halo, which fits the piece better. Just my two cents, though.


----------



## Vaneyes

George O said:


> OMGoodness! You are in for an experience.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Karajan, Mitropoulos, and Bernstein, Austria 1959.


Didn't realize HvK was taller than LB (sharing his secondhand smoke).


----------



## senza sordino

Sibelius Kullervo 
View attachment 75499


Shostakovich Symphonies 1&3
View attachment 75500


Bartok String Quartet no 4, Ligeti String Quartet no 1, Kurtág 12 microludes for string quartet
View attachment 75501


----------



## bejart

Mozart: Piano Sonata in A Major, KV 331

Richard Fuller, piano


----------



## Balthazar

*Reimann ~ Lear.* Dietrich Fischer-Dieskau in the lead of the opera he encouraged Reimann to write. Gerd Albrecht leads the Bavarian State Opera.

*Rachmaninov ~ Piano Sonata, No. 2, Op. 36.* Nikolai Lugansky at the piano.

*Poulenc ~ Mélodies.* First volume of the set. Malcolm Martineau accompanies Christopher Maltman, Felicity Lott, and others. Poulenc seems to put a fair bit more melancholy and somberness into his songs than his instrumental works.


----------



## Weston

*A Diverse Trio of Chamber Duo Sonatas*

*Saint-Saens: Sonata for Oboe and Piano, Op. 166*
Banff Camerata










Quite beautiful, but as with much Saint-Saens work, the meandering melodies do not lodge themselves into my short term memory very well. I think more post-baroque composers should have written more oboe sonatas however. Why did the violin have to become the ubiquitous queen of chamber instruments?

*Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 2 in A major, Op. 12, No. 2*
Pamela Frank, violin and Dad, piano










More cheerful Beethoven similar to the Violin Sonata No. 3 I listened to a couple of nights ago. I'm not sure what got into him during this period. I really like this Frank and Frank set and I'm glad I settled on it. It's not the most recommended, but to my ears has the most pleasant violin tone.

*
Jongen: Sonate for flute & piano, Op. 77* 
Marc Grauwels, flute / Dalia Ouziel, piano










Flute often evokes that idyllic feeling, like there should be butterflies and fawns frolicking about. Maybe it's because it is among the most ancient of instruments -- or maybe that's just what composers often use the flute to portray. This is no exception, at least in the first movement. I'm feeling a bit lost among gentle primordial realms.

This is a nice preparation for that other mythical realm I'm about enter just a few centimeters aft of my restless retinas.


----------



## GreenMamba

*James Tenney, Koan for String Quartet* (1984). Quatuor Bozzini.

The work is expanded from the composer's Koan for solo violin. The NYT wrote when the quartet was premiered in Aspen:

_Mr. Tenney's ''KOAN'' for string quartet enraged some of the audience, which was apparently not accustomed to the slow unfolding of process pieces. But the purity of the harmonies implied by the steady upward drift of a wide tremolo for the first violin sounded both gorgeous and implacable._


----------



## Pugg

​
*BACH;3 English Suites*


----------



## Pugg

pmsummer said:


> BITTER BALLADS
> _Ancient and Modern Poetry Sung to Medieval and Traditional Melodies_
> *Paul Hillier* - voice
> *Andrew Lawrence-King* - harps, psaltery
> 
> _Harmonia Mundi_
> 
> And for Pugg... exit, stage right.


I see You notices my remarks, shame that the real Dinosaur didn't notice. 
To busy interfering


----------



## helenora

*Bruckner 2*, probably underrated one.


----------



## Pugg

helenora said:


> *Bruckner 2*, probably underrated one.


Depends on who's conducting


----------



## Pugg

*Puccini: Aria's
Jonas Kaufmann *


----------



## tortkis

The Early String Quartet in The U.S.A. - Kohon Quartet (Vox)








George Whitefield Chadwick: String Quartet No. 4 In E Minor (1896)
Charles Martin Loeffler: Music For Four Stringed Instruments (1917)
Charles Tomlinson Griffes: Two Sketches Based On Indian Themes (1918-19)
Benjamin Franklin: String Quartet As Originally Written For Open Strings (during 1776-1785?)
Daniel Gregory Mason: String Quartet In G Minor Op. 19 (Based On Negro Themes) (1918-19)
Arthur Foote: String Quartet In D Op. 70 (1907-11)
Henry Hadley: Piano Quintet In A Minor Op. 50 (1919)

Franklin's piece is simplistic, but other works are very powerful and tuneful.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

_Such_ princesses- long may they dramatically wave.


----------



## Josh

Tonight's random grab from the jackpot box and my introduction to this composer. Very dramatic and expressive pieces; each instrument represents a variety of colorful characters (my own perception), and you can watch the stories unfold in your imagination. Recommended.

Samples at CDUniverse with link to cheap used copies at amazon: http://www.cduniverse.com/search/xx...trio+in+g+minor,+piano+quartet+in+g+major.htm


----------



## Badinerie

Vaneyes said:


> Didn't realize HvK was taller than LB (sharing his secondhand smoke).


Must have been wearing his Stilettos that night.

For me this morning I need to chill, so its this favourite lp.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

This is a nice one....I think I will couple it with Xenakis tonight. I have a feeling that Dvorak and Xenakis will go together really well.


----------



## Badinerie

Moved on to the king of dusk and dawn music Debussy. I think I may need the cd. the lp is showing its age and popularity!


----------



## Pugg

Copland: "Piano Concerto"
[Soloist] Aaron Copland (P), the New York Philharmonic (January 13, 1964 New York, Philharmonic Hall)
William Schuman: "Concerto on Old English Rounds"
New York Philharmonic (April 17th & the 19th, 1976 New York, Columbia 30 Avenue studio)
William Schumann: "To Thee Old Cause"
[Soloist] Harold Gomberg (Ob), the New York Philharmonic (November 22, 1968 New York, Philharmonic Hall)


----------



## Pugg

​*Offenbach; The Tales of Hoffman*,
_Domingo/ Gruberova_ et al.
Ozawa conducting.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Wonderful Bach from Dame Janet, accompanied by the Bath Festival Orchestra under Yehudi Menuhin for the Cantatas (nos 82 and 169), and the Academy of St Martin-in-the-Fields under Neville Marrinner.

2 of Handel's Italian Cantatas (no 1 and no 13) with the English Chamber Orchestra under Raymond Leppard complete this two disc set.


----------



## ArtMusic

A not so good production: modern staging that didn't make sense, but singing and conducting were a little better. I am sure there are better.


----------



## Pugg

​As Autumn is upon us:
*Vivaldi; Four Seasons*
_I Musici _


----------



## bejart

Antonio Vivaldi (1678-1741): Violin Concerto No.176 in A Minor

Israel Chamber Orchestra -- Shlomo Mintz, violin


----------



## elgar's ghost

This morning and afternoon - Rachmaninov, Roslavets, Schnittke and Górecki.

Rachmaninov - Piano Concerto no.1 op.1 (1891) and Piano Concerto no.2 op.18 (1901):










Roslavets - Piano Trios nos. 2, 3 & 4 (1920-21)










Schnittke - , Violin Concerto no.1 (1957 - rev. 1963), Violin Concerto no.2 (1966) and Requiem (1974-75)

Górecki - Miserere (1981)


----------



## Pugg

​
* Bloch* - Poème Mystique 
*Grieg* - Sonata In G


----------



## George O

Vaneyes said:


> Didn't realize HvK was taller than LB (sharing his secondhand smoke).


HvK: 5 foot 10.
LB: 5 foot 8.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Levine's CSO Prokofiev's _First_ is played like Haydn with 'muscle'- utterly fun and invigorating in every way. I love waking up to this type of music at work.










_Welche Wonne, welche Lust, -
Regt sich nun in meiner Brust. -
Voller Freuden will ich springen,
Ihr die frohe Nachricht bringen;
Und mit Lachen und mit Scherzen
Ihrem schwachen, kranken Herzen
Freud und Jubel prophezeihn. _

What bliss, what rapture -
now reigns in my heart! -
I could jump for joy
as I bring the glad news,
and with laughter and jest
prophesy comfort and rescue
to her poor sick heart.

Battle's a coruscating Blonde. Pure uncorked champagne.


----------



## Pugg

Franck: Pièce Héroique
Debussy: Images Pour Orchestre No. 1, Gigues (1942)
Debussy: Images Pour Orchestre No. 3, Rondes de Printemps (1942)
Indy: Symphony No. 2, Op. 57
Rimsky - Korsakov: Tsar Sultan
Lalo: Le Roi D'ys - Overture


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

As I suspected, Xenakis is the perfect composer to follow Dvorak.










I'm doing disc 2 so I can start with Dikhthas.


----------



## Cosmos

Accidentally celebrating the Autumn equinox with Autumn from Glazunov's The Seasons
The video description doesn't say performers, but one commenter seems to recognize them:

Vladimir Ashkenazy and the Cleveland Orchestra


----------



## Pugg

*Schumann* -Piano Concerto
_Van Cliburn_


----------



## Heliogabo

*Carl Philip Emmanuel Bach*
_Symphonies Wq 183/ 1-4_
Orchestra of the age of the enlightenment
Gustav Leonhardt


----------



## Vasks

*Ansell - Overture: The Windjammer (Higgins/Somm)
Elgar - Symphony #1 (Barenboim/Sony*)


----------



## Marschallin Blair

I find Abbado's BSO _Nocturne_s more impressionistically-dreamy and mesmeric with the strings and choral singing than his BPO re-make.










Dutoit's religious dance from _Daphnis et Chloe_ is so gorgeously-delicate and feminine. Its my favorite treatment of this passage.










And Boulez's BPO visceral treatment of Daphnis' abduction by the pirates and the choral exuberance of the bacchanale at the ending of the score are beyond red-blooded compare.

_SO_ exciting!


----------



## AClockworkOrange

​
Todays listening has been limited but rewarding so far with Brigitte Fassbaender & Aribert Reimann's remarkable performance of *Schubert's **Winterise* while Kirsten Flagstad shines like a second sun in some beautiful performances of Lieder *(Schubert & Brahms today)* with Edwin McArthur providing wonderful accompaniment.


----------



## Blancrocher

Poulenc: Piano Music (Pascal Rogé)


----------



## Orfeo

*Anton Rubinstein*
Opera in three acts "The Demon."
-Yevgeny Nikitin, Marina Mescheriakova, Ilya Levinsky, Nikolai Okhotnikov, et al.
-The Kirov Opera Orchestra et Chorus (Mariinsky)/Valery Gergiev.

*Anton Arensky*
Piano Trio nos I & II.
Fantasia for Orchestra "Marguerite Gautier."***
-The Borodin Trio.
-The USSR State Symphony Orchestra/Yevgeny Svetlanov.***

*Giya Kancheli*
Symphonies nos. IV & V.
-The Georgian National Orchestra/Djansug (Jansug) Kakhidze.


----------



## Eramirez156

In honor of the Pope visiting the US and Cuba

*Misa Criolla*
* Ariel Ramirez*









*Mercedes Sosa *


----------



## Marschallin Blair

In honor of science, reason, love, ambition, and compassion.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Dvořák: Rusalka *
_Fleming/ Heppner et al.
Sir Charles Mackerras _


----------



## johnnysc

Schubert - Symphonies Nos. 5 & 8

Vienna Philharmonic Orchestra/Solti


----------



## contra7

Henri Dutilleux: Sonate for piano

Performed by Tatiana Nikolaieva


----------



## bejart

Mozart: Le Nozze di Figaro, arranged for Winds by Johann Nepomuk Wendt (1745-1801)

Julius Rudel conducting the Amadeus Ensemble: Leonard Arner and Robert Botti, oboes -- John Moses and Mitchel Estrin, clarinets -- Stewart Rose and Debra Poole, horns -- Frank Morelli and Harry Searing, bassoons -- Jack Kulowitsch, Alvin Brehm and Richard Fredrickson, doubles basses


----------



## Vaneyes

Sampling for* Bellini *death day (1835).


----------



## jim prideaux

Ravel-Ma mere l'oye-Inbal and the French National Orch......I have had this Denon recording for such a long time and have always been impressed by every aspect and yet when out of curiosity I went on to Amazonia to see if anyone had written a review I was surprised to see nothing!


----------



## AClockworkOrange

*Arnold Bax: Spring Fire*​








Without the case to hand, I cannot remember if it is Vernon Handley or Bryden Thomson conducting this piece but it is a stunningly wonderful performance regardless.

It is an interesting contrast to Mark Elder's equally interesting interpretation with the Halle.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

AClockworkOrange said:


> *Arnold Bax: Spring Fire*​
> View attachment 75535
> 
> 
> Without the case to hand, I cannot remember if it is Vernon Handley or Bryden Thomson conducting this piece but it is a stunningly wonderful performance regardless.
> 
> It is an interesting contrast to Mark Elder's equally interesting interpretation with the Halle.


Its Handley.

Its great.

I love the opening cut: "The Forrest Before Dawn."

_;D_


----------



## AClockworkOrange

Marschallin Blair said:


> Its Handley.
> 
> Its great.
> 
> I love the opening cut: "The Forrest Before Dawn."
> 
> _;D_


Thanks for that Marschallin, I couldn't agree more :-D


----------



## Eramirez156

A couple performances of *Franz Schmidt's 2nd Symphony*, both with the *Vienna Philharmonic Orchestra* and *Semyon Bychkov*, plus a Proms Extra

Proms 73
http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/b068tnhg

Proms 73 Extra
http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/b068tnhd

Wiener Philharmoniker, Dirigent: Semyon Bychkov. Franz Schmidt: Symphonie Nr. 2 Es-Dur Großen Konzerthaussaal in Wien
20. September 2015
http://oe1.orf.at/programm/415384


----------



## Marschallin Blair

What a powerful instinct to create beauty! Howells absolutely walks with the 'gods' with the "Gloria" from his _Missa Sabrinensis_.










_Lyra Angelica, Pastoral Fantasia_


----------



## johnnysc

Dvorak - Stabat Mater

Atlantic Symphony Orchestra/Robert Shaw


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Mahler, Symphony No. 5*

If you get past the first movement, less funeral and more marching, this interpretation isn't that bad. Of course, it doesn't hurt that I got it for 25 cents.


----------



## Schubussy

Mahler - Symphony no. 2
Simon Rattle, City of Birmingham Symphony Orchestra








First time listening to this. Already prefer it to the other interpretation I have, by Claudio Abbado & The Chicago Symphony Orchestra. And I like that interpretation an awful lot.


----------



## bejart

Felice Giardini (1716-1796): String Trio in C Major, Op.26, No.6

Budapest String Trio: Ferenc Kiss, violin -- Sandor Papp, viola -- Csaba Onczay, cello


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Schoenberg, die Gluckliche Hand*

I just realized that my wife is out watching the grandkids and I'm home alone. Shucks, it's time to crank up Schoenberg.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Schubussy said:


> Mahler - Symphony no. 2
> Simon Rattle, City of Birmingham Symphony Orchestra
> View attachment 75540
> 
> 
> First time listening to this. Already prefer it to the other interpretation I have, by Claudio Abbado & The Chicago Symphony Orchestra. And I like that interpretation an awful lot.


Plus this one has Dame Janet.

_<Ping!>_


----------



## Dr Johnson

No. 2


----------



## hpowders

J.S. Bach, Well Tempered Clavier Book Two
Luc Beauséjour, harpsichord

I bought this set based on an enthusiastic Fanfare review by Jerry Dubins.
I however, was not enthusiastic about purchasing this set-I have so many WTC's. I surely didn't need another.
Also, I was not too happy with this harpsichordist's contribution to the James Ehnes J.S. Bach Sonatas for Violin and Keyboard, but that may have been due to Mr. Ehnes' big fat modern violin sound drowning out the harpsichord.

Anyhow, long story short, this performance goes right to the top! Wonderfully sensitive playing of the preludes. Every voice can be heard in all of the fugues.

So in love am I that this morning I sent away for his performance of WTC Book One.

A delightful surprise!!


----------



## science




----------



## science

Blancrocher said:


> View attachment 75527
> 
> 
> Poulenc: Piano Music (Pascal Rogé)


I cannot hang out in this thread. Been here five minutes and you're already costing me money.


----------



## science

Faustian said:


> John Corigliano
> Mr. Tambourine Man: Seven Poems of Bob Dylan
> Hila Plitmann with JoAnn Falletta conducting the Buffalo Philharmonic Orchestra
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love this song cycle. And John and I have something in common: I've never heard the original Dylan songs either. :lol:


I'm not sure I can believe either one of you.

Every time I listen to that I laugh. It's everything that's right and everything that's wrong with ... well, I'd better not go too much into that. I'm glad I've heard it. I will probably listen to it again... someday....


----------



## millionrainbows

Faustian said:


> John Corigliano
> Mr. Tambourine Man: Seven Poems of Bob Dylan
> Hila Plitmann with JoAnn Falletta conducting the Buffalo Philharmonic Orchestra
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love this song cycle. And John and I have something in common: I've never heard the original Dylan songs either. :lol:


Some of them are obscure, even for Dylan fans. "Clothesline Saga" was especially surprising, its Dylan-esque down home humor replaced by a profound sense of unease and sinister portents.

BTW, I don't believe Corigliano when he said he's never heard any Dylan. Who has not heard of "Blowin' in the Wind?"


----------



## millionrainbows

Current event: Terry Riley: The Harp of New Albion (2-CD Celestial Harmonies). This is better listening than La Monte Young's The Well-Tuned Piano, and it doesn't cost $3500! Played on a Bosendorfer Imperial Grand, in just intonation, you'll be hearing halos and mystery orchestras lurking in the overtones. Is it real, or is this just my imagination?


----------



## Marschallin Blair

End of Act I Freni/Pavarotti duet.










Ultimate Santuzza.










I love Mackerras' blazing horns for the concluding part of "The Sea and Sinbad's Ship."


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Ives, Concord Sonata*

Listening on a recommendation from millionrainbows. It's much better than the recording I have, which is somewhere under a dogpile of dust bunnies.


----------



## bejart

Giuseppe Maria Cambini (1746-ca.1825): Flute Quartet in G Major, Op.24, No.2

Quartetto DuePiuDue: Stefano Parrino, flute -- Francesco Parrino, violin -- Claudio Andriani, viola -- Alessandro Andriani, cello


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Bartok, Piano Concerto No. 3*


----------



## Guest

3rd and final disc tonight:

Mozart.
String Quintet 6 
Divertimento K563

Grumiaux Trio, Gerecz, Lesueur.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

I actually got this from a TC member who has his own store on Amazon, believe it or not.

There's a part of the first movement of Stanford's _Third _that sounds like Bruckner- I mean, 'really' like Bruckner. I wonder if he studied music in Germany for a time.










Fantastic Chandos sound. Fun reading. I love the first movement of the _Symphony in G_. Is this lovely music for a ride in the countryside or what?










Octet: doubly lovely.


----------



## Eramirez156

*Requiem*
*Louis Théodore Gouvy*









* Manfred Hemm (Bass)
Gérard Garino (Tenor)
Elsa Maurus (Mezzo Soprano),
Sheri Greenawald (Soprano)*

*Jacques Houtmann*

*Lorraine Philharmonic Orchestra, 
Schola de Vienne Chorus, 
Hombourg-Haut Men's Chorus *


----------



## AClockworkOrange

For a random late night listen, I find myself listening to *Bruckner's First Symphony*. I haven't herd this piece in a while but I find it very enjoyable. It is a shame the earlier Symphonies tend to be overlooked.

Typically in this piece I would opt for Claudio Abbado and _his_ Lucerne forces or more recently, Simone Young and Eugen Jochum (EMI). This evening however, Ihave selected* Herbert von Karajan and the Berliner Philharmoniker*. Presently I am savouring the Second Movement. This will be final disc for tonight.

So far, it is a gripping performance, HvK seems to grasp this piece well and manages to avoid snuffing it out with overly-slick production. The sound quality is very good and the Orchestra blazes with remarkable energy and poise - a reminder for myself as to why I prefer HvK's Berlin recordings of Symphonies 7 & 8 to his later Wiener recordings.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Martinu, Symphony No. 5. Dvorak, Slavonic Dance, Op. 46, No. 8*


----------



## Taggart

The title says it all - the fire of religious passion, the purity of the voices, the contrasts between rhythms and between the different instruments used. The third of Ex Cathedra's Latin American Baroque and the best - every track a winner. Perfect.


----------



## Mahlerian

Sessions: Duo, Adagio, Waltz for Brenda, Sonata for Solo Violin, Piano Sonata No. 2
David Bowlin, David Holzman









Mahler: Symphony No. 6 in A minor
London Philharmonic Orchestra, cond. Tennstedt









The live recording.


----------



## shangoyal

Bach - Cello Suites

Harnoncourt

Awesome playing, tempos are graceful and majestic.


----------



## Alfacharger

Rubenstein should have left this alone after composing the original 4 movement work. Beethoven's storm movement in the sixth was only about 3 or 4 minutes but Anton makes his 18.


----------



## pmsummer

MUSICAL BOOK OF HOURS
_Holy Office Works_
*Guillaume Du Fay, Josquin Desprez, Johannes Ockeghem, Antoine Busnoys*
Pomerium
Alexander Blachly - director

Archiv


----------



## pmsummer

Taggart said:


> The title says it all - the fire of religious passion, the purity of the voices, the contrasts between rhythms and between the different instruments used. The third of Ex Cathedra's Latin American Baroque and the best - every track a winner. Perfect.





shangoyal said:


> Bach - Cello Suites
> 
> Harnoncourt
> 
> Awesome playing, tempos are graceful and majestic.


You guys are making my civil service retirement income stretch thin.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

*Bach
Goldberg Variations, BWV 988*
Glenn Gould [Sony Classics, 2013]

I think this must be the 1981 recording, but I'm not sure. Tempos are extreme in places - slow and fast - but it must be said that the whole thing does come off very well.


----------



## Jeff W

*In which Jeff posts late... Again...*

Too much going on this morning to post...









Dmitri Shostakovich's String Quartets Nos. 7 through 10 with the Emerson String Quartet playing. Hadn't been too impressed with the Quartets until I reached No. 8. Now they are getting interesting to me.









Claude Debussy's 'Images', Rhapsodie pour clarinette et orchestre, 'Jeux' and 'La Mer'. Pierre Boulez conducting the Cleveland Orchestra.









Gustav Mahler's Symphony No. 1 with Bernard Haitink conducting the Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra.


----------



## bejart

Giovanni Paisiello (1740-1816): Piano Concerto No.8 in C Major

Pietro Spada on Piano with the Orchestra da Camera di Santa Cecilia


----------



## KenOC

Beethoven's Triple Concerto, Sol Gabetta & Co. One of the best recordings of this work I've heard.


----------



## Balthazar

*Bruch ~ Kol Nidrei, Op. 47.* Mischa Maisky on cello with Semyon Bychkov leading l'Orchestre de Paris.

*Vivaldi ~ "L'autonno", Op. 8, No. 3.* Sarah Chang solos with the Orpheus Chamber Orchestra.

*Saint-Saëns ~ Piano Concerto No. 4, Op. 44; Allegro appassionato, Op. 70.* Stephen Hough with Oramo and Birmingham.


----------



## Cosmos

I have dozens of things on my to do list all of a sudden, so I'm working through them with

Leoncavallo's Il Pagliacci


----------



## johnnysc

Mendelssohn - Symphony No. 3

Chicago Symphony Orchestra/Solti


----------



## Biwa

Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart

Piano Concerto no.18 in B flat major
Piano Concerto no.22 in E flat major

Ronald Brautigam (fortepiano) 
Die Kölner Akademie 
Michael Alexander Willens (conductor)


----------



## Alfacharger

I'll end my evening with some school work.


----------



## Blancrocher

Vivaldi: Motets (Biondi)


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

I was looking for this EVERYWHERE yesterday and only just found it this morning. I can't believe it. Under my nose the whole time. Staring at me in the face. I just didn't recognise the spine when looking on the shelf.










Love this. Will have to listen to some Xenakis afterwards again though.


----------



## bejart

Mozart: String Quartet No.20 in D Major, KV 499

Alban Berg Quartet: Gunter Pichler and Gerhard Schulz, violins -- Thomas Kakuska, viola -- Valentin Erben, cello


----------



## deprofundis

Im lisening to* George crumbs *'' madrigals'' quite entertaining avant-garde, it's dark cryptic, what to expect it's goerge crumbs, i still thinking this is ''le pierrot lunaire'' 2.02 version (in a way).Than i would proudly boust about ,finding someone that appreciated Gesualdo has mutch has me, one of my scottish friend discover his music because of me and he is a jazz guy
more than a classical guy, but something in* Gesualdo *music attracted his attention the dissonance the incredible range, than we had a lisen to His sacred work on outhere liber primus, whit instrument, it felt to him kinda jazzy whit the cornett and odd instrumentation over vocal music.I lend him my book on Gesualdo that explain modal music and polyphony and the prince numoreous ''frasques'' whit the law and crispy anectdotes, he want to convert his austrian friend about Gesualdo music and crumbs,it look like i have disciples future convert to classical.Let's face if classical music is my passion, i want to share it whit other my age range 35-40 or younger, since the youth need to hear classical instead of non-sense pop crap pre fabricated no bands, in other words the youth need classical music, i want it to be hip towards em, since most of us on talk classical are old heck im 38 im almost 40 yrs old, so i know what im talking about.


----------



## shadowdancer

Soooooooome piano stuff. 
The sublime Liszt`s Hungarian Rhapsodies.


----------



## Manxfeeder

pmsummer said:


> MUSICAL BOOK OF HOURS
> _Holy Office Works_
> *Guillaume Du Fay, Josquin Desprez, Johannes Ockeghem, Antoine Busnoys*
> Pomerium
> Alexander Blachly - director
> 
> Archiv


That's one of my favorite early music discs. Any composer who is anybody is on there, and their music is beautifully sung.


----------



## Manxfeeder

KenOC said:


> Beethoven's Triple Concerto, Sol Gabetta & Co. One of the best recordings of this work I've heard.


I need to check into that one when it gets released. I remember the cellist for the Guarnari Quartet saying because of the Triple Concerto, every cellist who enters Heaven will walk up to Beethoven and punch him in the nose.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Mozart, Piano Sonata in C Major, K 279*


----------



## Aggelos

Listening to Alexander Mosolov from the Capriccio Label










http://www.musicweb-international.com/classrev/2015/Sep/Mosolov_foundry_C5241.htm
http://www.allmusic.com/album/alexander-mosolov-iron-foundry-piano-concerto-no-1-mw0002856505


----------



## Green pasture

Mozart: Clarinet Concerto & Clarinet Quintet, with Thea King (basset clarinet), the English Chamber Orchestra conducted by Jeffrey Tate (concerto) and the Gabrieli String Quartet (quintet). Exceptional renditions, with King truly plumbing to the depth and soul of the music.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Scarlatt*i: piano sonaten )disc 3
_Christian Zacharias _


----------



## Pugg

science said:


>


Excellent choice:tiphat:


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Gergiev's _Pique Dame_ I have some reservations with: the sound quality isn't as good as I anticipated; the orchestral response of the Kirov Orchestra isn't as rhythmically precise, intoned, and blended as I would have liked; and Gergiev's conducting can be more animated in the overture and in some of the choral sections. . . but 'yes'- the drama of the singing is excellent. I thoroughly enjoyed Maria Gulegina's innocent and bittersweet Liza- and Gegam Grigorian's Herman is indeed something impetuously special from a purely dramatic angle. I've heard better singing in these roles qua singing- but never so dramatically convincing.


----------



## starthrower

Beautiful ballet score by Gerhard.


----------



## Pugg

​*Beverly Sills* 
Highlights from her recordings :tiphat:


----------



## Marschallin Blair

A TC friend just sent me a You Tube link to this beautiful symphony by Edward Tubin- _Symphony No. 4- "The Lyrical."_

He doesn't sound like anyone I've heard.

Refreshingly different. . . to me at any rate.


----------



## Josh




----------



## Badinerie

Ahhh! glorious ...a VW that wont poison the atmosphere!


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mendelssohn; Symphony no.2*
_Mattila / Comnnel/ Blochwitz_
_Claudio Abbado conducing. 
_


----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## Pugg

​*Puccini; La Boheme.*
_Domingo/ Caballé / Milnes et al
Sir George Solti conducting._


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Wonderful poetic, mercurial Martha in Chopin and Liszt.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

I was comparing performances of Ata, this one with one conducted by Gielen....I truly admire Gielen's conducting, especially his Mahler (and 20th century couplings when a symphony spills over on to a second disc) but _this_ recording of Ata is by far superior in terms of its gutsy emotional playing. Gielen I fear is a little more restraint.


----------



## Pugg

​*Mozart;* Sonatas for Piano and Violin: K301-K302-K303.
_Lupu/ Goldberg_


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

I haven't listened to Bach in the evening for a long time. It's usually something modern in the evening, but I feel inspired for a change tonight.

And I'll just add that I'm listening to this old classical favourite of mine before bed:


----------



## haydnfan

Haydn's Op. 77 String Quartets


----------



## elgar's ghost

This morning and afternoon - concertos by Rachmaninov and ballets by Prokofiev.

Rachmaninov - Piano Concerto no.3 op.30 (1909) and Piano Concerto no.4 op.40 (1926 - rev. 1941):










Prokofiev - The Buffoon op.21 (1921), The Steel Step op.41 (1927), The Prodigal Son op.46 (1929) and On the Dnieper op.51 (1932):


----------



## bejart

JS Bach: Goldberg Variations, BWV 988

Murray Perahia, piano


----------



## AClockworkOrange

*Franz Schubert: Symphonies 3 & 4 'Tragic'
*Claudio Abbado & the Chamber Orchestra of Europe


----------



## Badinerie

Czerny Bright and cheery!


----------



## Pugg

​*Mahler; Symphony no 5*.
_Herbert von Karajan._


----------



## Pugg

*Renée Fleming*; Guilty Pleasures


----------



## Orfeo

*Sir Eugene Goossens*
Symphonies I & II***.
-The West Australian Symphony & The Sydney Symphony(***)/Vernon Handley.

*Edgar Bainton*
Symphonies II & III***.
The BBC Philharmonic & The BBC Concert Orchestra(***)/Vernon Handley.

*Hubert Clifford*
Symphony (1940) & A Kentish Suite***.
-The BBC Philharmonic/Vernon Handley/Martyn Brabbins(***).

*Sir Malcolm Arnold*
Symphonies III & IV.
-The Royal Liverpool Philharmonic/Vernon Handley.

*Sir Arnold Bax*
Concerto for Violin & Orchestra.
-Lydia Mordkovitch, violinist.
-The London Philharmonic/Bryden Thomson.

*George Lloyd*
Symphonies II & IX.
-The BBC Philharmonic/George Lloyd.

*Pyotr Ilyich Tchaikovsky*
Symphonic Poem "Francesca da Rimini."
-The State Symphony Orchestra of the Russian Federation/Yevgeny Svetlanov.
:tiphat:


----------



## Badinerie

Nice old vox lp Schubert Brendel. Bit loud for the phone camera I think though...

[video]https://www.facebook.com/ron.leslie.75/videos/10154248403822137/[/video]


----------



## TwoPhotons

*Leonard Bernstein conducts Gerswhin/Bernstein* - American in Paris, Rhapsody in Blue, Symphonic Dances, "On the Waterfront" Suite










*Havergal Brian* - Gothic Symphony (After listening to this I can't decide whether Brian was a genius, crazy, or both)


----------



## Vasks

*Rameau - Overture to "Acante et Cephise" (Rousset/L,Oiseau-Lyre)
F. Couperin - L'Espagnole from "Les Nations" (Savall/Astree Auvidis)*


----------



## Badinerie

Hummel....Piano Concerto in Bm op 89.










Sides marked wrong though.


----------



## Pugg

*Ponchielli : La Gioconda.*
_Tebaldi/ Bergonzi/ Horne/Merril.
Lamberto Gardelli_ conducting.:tiphat:


----------



## George O

The Magic Bow

Michael Rabin, violin
The Hollywood Bowl Symphony Orchestra / Felix Slatkin

on Capitol (Hollywood, California), from 1960

details:
http://www.discogs.com/Michael-Rabin-Hollywood-Bowl-Symphony-Orchestra-The-Magic-Bow/master/514714


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Pugg said:


> *Ponchielli : La Gioconda.*
> _Tebaldi/ Bergonzi/ Horne/Merril.
> Lamberto Gardelli_ conducting.:tiphat:


When Tebaldi was preparing to record this opera, the producer (was it John Culshaw?) advised her to listen to the Milanov recording. However when he went to visit her , he found her listening to Callas. "Why didn't you tell me Maria's was best?", she asked him.

Tebaldi makes a good stab at it, but Marias's does still remain "best".


----------



## Marschallin Blair

This _Vertigo_ by James Conlon and the Paris Opera Orchestra is off-the-charts 'awesome.'

The chase sequence at the Mission with Kim Novak and Jimmy Stewart is the most thrilling I've ever heard.


----------



## opus55

Beethoven: Violin Sonatas










Finally getting a thorough listening of this wonderful collection.


----------



## Dr Johnson

Nos. 4 & 5


----------



## jim prideaux

Marschallin Blair said:


> A TC friend just sent me a You Tube link to this beautiful symphony by Edward Tubin- _Symphony No. 4- "The Lyrical."_
> 
> He doesn't sound like anyone I've heard.
> 
> Refreshingly different. . . to me at any rate.


could I respectfully recommend the large majority of Tubin's other symphonies!


----------



## elgar's ghost

For this evening - Liszt, Hartmann and Schnittke.

Liszt - A Faust Symphony: transcription for two pianos S647 (1857 - transcr. 1862: rev. 1870):










Hartmann - Wachsfigurenkabinett: five short operas (by 1930):










Schnittke - Minnesang for choir (1981) and Choir Concerto (1984-85):


----------



## Tsaraslondon

This is hardly comparable with the famous Sutherland/Horne recording, considering that it is based on Philip's Gossett's new edition, which plays almost an hour longer than the Bonynge ediition.

However comparisons are, I suppose inevitable. Marianna Pizzolato, in the breeches role of Arsace, hardly erases memories of Horne. At first I found the actual voice rather dull and anonymous. By Act II, though, she sings with greater dramatic commitment and is much more convincing, though still no match for Horne. John Osborn is quite impressive as Idreno, singing with a good sense of style and facility in Rossini's florid music, but Lorenzo Regatto is somewhat woolly in the role of Assur, his divisions vague and imprecise.

Which leaves us with Alex Penda (formerly Alexandrina Pendatchanksa). She cannot hope to compare with Sutherland's beauty of tone, her easy and fluid coloratura, nor her amazing interpolated top notes, but, my word, she is a much more dramatic presence, singing, for the most part, with a reckless abandon, fearless in attack, which I really like. She reminds me a little of Souliotis in her recording of *Nabucco*.

The performance is live and takes a little while to get in its stride, but once it does it just keeps getting better. Highly recommended.


----------



## opus55

Czerny: String Quartets
_Sheridan Ensemble_










Coffee time. Pleasant music but not sure if I will remember to come back to it.


----------



## EDaddy

http://postimage.org/

Giuseppe Tartini: Concerto Grosso No. 5 In C Major
Lumières [Disc 6] - Concerto: A la Conquete de l'Europe

Good stuff!


----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## Vaneyes

Sampling for Seiber death day (1960, car accident). Tightropers, unfamiliar with, might take a keen interest in SQ2. :tiphat:


----------



## Blancrocher

Bach: Goldberg Variations (Feltsman); 2- and 3-Piano Concertos (Casadesus/Ormandy)


----------



## Vaneyes

science said:


> I cannot hang out in this thread. Been here five minutes and you're already costing me money.


Welcome back, science. :tiphat:


----------



## Vaneyes

George O said:


> HvK: 5 foot 10.
> LB: 5 foot 8.


Thanks, George. On that topic, I was startled to learn Rachmaninov was 6' 6". Less startled, that Prokofiev was 6' 3".


----------



## Vaneyes

hpowders said:


> View attachment 75547
> 
> 
> J.S. Bach, Well Tempered Clavier Book Two
> Luc Beauséjour, harpsichord
> 
> I bought this set based on an enthusiastic Fanfare review by Jerry Dubins.
> I however, was not enthusiastic about purchasing this set-I have so many WTC's. I surely didn't need another.
> Also, I was not too happy with this harpsichordist's contribution to the James Ehnes J.S. Bach Sonatas for Violin and Keyboard, but that may have been due to Mr. Ehnes' big fat modern violin sound drowning out the harpsichord.
> 
> Anyhow, long story short, this performance goes right to the top! Wonderfully sensitive playing of the preludes. Every voice can be heard in all of the fugues.
> 
> So in love am I that this morning I sent away for his performance of WTC Book One.
> 
> A delightful surprise!!


Re harpsichord, thought you might enjoy this article. :tiphat:

http://www.nsnews.com/entertainment...t-maker-brings-baroque-back-to-life-1.2011127


----------



## Eramirez156

*The Execution of Stephan Razin, Op.119*
*Dmitri Shostakovich*









*Vitaly Gromandsky, Bass 
Moscow Philharmonic*

*Kiril Kondrashin*

*RSFSR Russian Chorus-A. Yurlov Director*

_First Recording_


----------



## hpowders

Vaneyes said:


> Re harpsichord, thought you might enjoy this article. :tiphat:
> 
> http://www.nsnews.com/entertainment...t-maker-brings-baroque-back-to-life-1.2011127


Thank you for that article, Vaneyes!

I like his taste in harpsichords much better than his taste in sandals.

Some of today's replica harpsichords are indeed very beautiful.

If you have ever heard any of the recordings of Bach solo works by Kenneth Weiss on harpsichord, these modern harpsichord reconstructions can sound intoxicatingly sensual...at least to these ears.


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

Felix Mendelssohn-Bartholdy - Piano Trio No. 1 in D minor, Op. 49; Piano Trio No. 2 in C minor, Op. 66 (Trio Wanderer).









Continuing my recent trio addiction with these excellent works - the Trio Wanderer's performance is also extremely good.


----------



## Eramirez156

*Symphony No.2 in C Major*
*Mily Balakirev*









*The USSR Symphony Orchestra*
*Evgeny Svetlanov *


----------



## gHeadphone

Mozarts 40th conducted by Rafael Kubelik, perfect way to blow off the days cobwebs and get ready for some sleep!


----------



## DavidA

Bach Mass in b minor / Richter

Bought it for less than £2 in a second hand sho! How Bach used to be done before the saddles and sackcloth HIP brigade got going!


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Satie, Socrate. Schnittke, Symphony No. 0. Beethoven, Symphonies Nos. 4 and 9*


----------



## Marschallin Blair

GregMitchell said:


> This is hardly comparable with the famous Sutherland/Horne recording, considering that it is based on Philip's Gossett's new edition, which plays almost an hour longer than the Bonynge ediition.
> 
> However comparisons are, I suppose inevitable. Marianna Pizzolato, in the breeches role of Arsace, hardly erases memories of Horne. At first I found the actual voice rather dull and anonymous. By Act II, though, she sings with greater dramatic commitment and is much more convincing, though still no match for Horne. John Osborn is quite impressive as Idreno, singing with a good sense of style and facility in Rossini's florid music, but Lorenzo Regatto is somewhat woolly in the role of Assur, his divisions vague and imprecise.
> 
> Which leaves us with Alex Penda (formerly Alexandrina Pendatchanksa). She cannot hope to compare with Sutherland's beauty of tone, her easy and fluid coloratura, nor her amazing interpolated top notes, but, my word, she is a much more dramatic presence, singing, for the most part, with a reckless abandon, fearless in attack, which I really like. She reminds me a little of Souliotis in her recording of *Nabucco*.
> The performance is live and takes a little while to get in its stride, but once it does it just keeps getting better. Highly recommended.


'Vintage,' 'Abigaille'-era Suliotis?- now you're talking!!

You go get 'em, Alexandrina. _;D_

I want to hear this.

(You certainly know how to pull the right psychological trigger.)


----------



## Marschallin Blair

GregMitchell said:


> When Tebaldi was preparing to record this opera, the producer (was it John Culshaw?) advised her to listen to the Milanov recording. However when he went to visit her , he found her listening to Callas. "Why didn't you tell me Maria's was best?", she asked him.
> 
> Tebaldi makes a good stab at it, but Marias's does still remain "best".


And Tebaldi's a true Diva for having the good grace to acknowledge Callas' pre-eminence.


----------



## Guest

Pugg said:


> ​*Mahler; Symphony no 5*.
> _Herbert von Karajan._


It doesn't get much better than that.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Kontrapunctus said:


> It doesn't get much better than that.


Certainly not for Karajan's hammering second movement and his 'GAW-GEOUS' _Adagietto. _


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Gustav Mahler Symphony # 5 In C Sharp Minor








Berliner Philharmoniker and Herbert von Karajan


----------



## bejart

Franz Danzi (1763-1826): Wind Quintet in D Minor, Op.68, No.3

Berlin Philharmonic Wind Quintet: Michael Hasel, flute -- Andreas Wittmann, oboe -- Walter Seyfarth, clarinet -- Fergus McWilliam, horn -- Henning Trog, bassoon


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Debussy, Nocturnes.*

I'm stuck on hold with customer service, and this is much better on-hold music. Maybe my customer service rep will hear it, and the infusion of culture into the call will result in a quick resolution.


----------



## Blancrocher

Milton Babbitt: String Quartet #2


----------



## opus55

Haydn: Symphonies 16, 17 ...










Recorded April/May 1991 in Haydnsaal, Esterhazy palace.

Everyone of these so far has been such a joy to listen to.


----------



## hpowders

Vaneyes said:


> Welcome back, science. :tiphat:


Wasn't this the first thing said after the Dark Ages finally came to a close?


----------



## MrTortoise

Cantiones Sacrae
Gradualia

The Cardinall's Musick
Andrew Carwood, cond.


----------



## opus55

Mozart: Violin Concertos, Nos. 1 and 3
_Arthur Grumiaux|London Symphony Orchestra|Sir Colin Davis_









Brahms: Symphony No. 1
_Wiener Philharmoniker|Karl Bohm_









Old favorites.


----------



## bejart

Karl von Ordonez (1734-1786): Symphony in A Major

Riyoko Matsui leading the Haydn Sinfonietta Tokyo


----------



## Weston

*Pictures and Pitches*

*Mussorgsky / Ravel: Pictures at an Exhibition*
Riccardo Muti / Philadelphia Orchestra










My semi-guided random selection method came up with a war horse this time. Big brazen brass bouys this band's rendition, but what is that loud low rumbling? The air conditioner? We had better sound in 1978 than this example, though the performance itself is fine. I of ocurse alwqys stuggle not to replay Greg Lake's lyrics in my head during the Gates of Kiev finale.

*Kagel: Les Idees Fixes - Rondo for Orchestra*
Mauricio Kagel / Saarbrücken Radio Symphony Orchestra










This is an odd little -- gavotte? No. Passepied, I think, but skewed by a more modern harmonic palette. I like it! It gets farther out in weird field as it progresses. He has also found orchestral timbres I would have thought hitherto impossible to anything but a synthesizer. Four stars --maybe more. Alas, I drifted to sleep in middle and so will require another deep listen soon. The $2.97 mp3 album is a bargain at Amazon for certain.

That's all my staying power for tonight. Can't keep my eyes open!


----------



## Pugg

​*Bach; Piano concertos*
_Maria João Pires_


----------



## Pugg

opus55 said:


> Haydn: Symphonies 16, 17 ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Recorded April/May 1991 in Haydnsaal, Esterhazy palace.
> 
> Everyone of these so far has been such a joy to listen to.


Okay, you convinced me, I will buy it :tiphat:


----------



## Marschallin Blair

jim prideaux said:


> *could I respectfully recommend the large majority of Tubin's other symphonies!*


I respectfully thank you for the courteous regard. _;D_


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

I converted from Wand to Jochum this year and I am so glad I did. No. 5 because I don't listen to that one very much compared to all the others.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Lolly Eton collars, deb parties, and modest drama are 'nice':

But I do prefer Promethean fire:










"_Col sorriso d'innocenza_"

Callas really does create her own statusphere with such superbly-acted and polished singing.

Intellectual sheen of this kind can only come directly from Mount Olympus.










Mehta's BPO symphonic suite from _Die Frau ohne Schatten_ is gorgeous. I wish he would have done the entire opera.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mozart; Piano concertos 24 & 25*

Uchida / Tate.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Caballe's in great form in this.

'Beautiful silver' if not 'electrifying brilliance.'










This opera starts off free-wheel burning.


----------



## Balthazar

*Chopin ~ Mazurkas, Nos. 1-25.* Arthur Rubinstein at the piano, recorded 1938-39.

*Schumann ~ Carnaval, Op. 9.* Live recording of Arturo Benedetto Michelangeli from 1957.

*Poulenc ~ Mélodies.* Robert Murray, Lorna Anderson, and others accompanied by Malcolm Martineau on Volume 2 of the set.


----------



## Badinerie

An all time Fave. a reverb free recording LP. Got me through many a dodgy time in the eighties.


----------



## Pugg

​*Vaughan Williams: A Sea Symphony *
Bernard Haitink conducting.


----------



## Azol

Thinking about getting the full Haitink box... There is also Rozhdestvensky box at very attractive price but these live performances could be somewhat rough at the edges...

Listening again and again to the charming *Balfe's Falstaff* - I can't get enough of this opera! Absolute highlights are the overture, Falstaff/Mr.Ford duet, following soprano aria and scene. Wating for *The Bohemian Girl* to arrive and about to order *The Maid of Artois*.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Rossini; Guglielmo Tell.*

_Milnes/ Pavarotti/ Freni/ Ghiaurov._
Chailly conducting.


----------



## ArtMusic

An old outdated performance under a modern orchestra and singing practice, but staging was traditional.


----------



## helenora

*Haydn String quartets op.77* hm....today so far no Bruckner


----------



## Badinerie

Had this one on a few times this week. Just because I can!


----------



## Vronsky

*Mahler Symphony No. 6 | Hommage À Evgueni Svetlanov*










Gustav Mahler Symphony No. 6 (CDs 9&10)
City of Birmingham Symphony Orchestra
Sir Simon Rattle










Hommage À Evgueni Svetlanov
Debussy La Mer & Scriabine Poéme De L'Extase
Orchestre National De France, Evgueni Svetlanov


----------



## MrTortoise

Frédéric Chopin

Andante spianato and grande polonaise for piano & orchestra, Op. 22

Martha Argerich, piano


----------



## elgar's ghost

This morning and afternoon - Schuman, Schnittke and Prokofiev.

Schuman - two one-act operas: _The Mighty Casey _(1953) and _A Question of Taste _(1989):










Schnittke - Prelude in memoriam Dmitri Shostakovich for two violins (1975), Moz-Art for two violins (1976), Stille Musik for violin and cello (1979), A Paganini for solo violin (1982), Madrigal in memoriam Oleg Kagan - versions for solo violin and solo cello (both 1990) and Trio for violin, cello and piano - version of String Trio (1985 - transcr. 1992):










Prokofiev - Piano Concerto no.1 op.10 (1911-12), Piano Concerto no.2 op.16 (1912-13 - rewritten 1923 after original score was lost), Violin Concerto no.1 op.19 (1916-17) and Violin Concerto no.2 op.63 (1935):

















(Prokofiev violin concertos feature the London Symphony Orchestra conducted by André Previn)


----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## gHeadphone

Johnnie Burgess said:


> Gustav Mahler Symphony # 5 In C Sharp Minor
> View attachment 75588
> 
> 
> Berliner Philharmoniker and Herbert von Karajan


I love this version of Mahler from the first trumpet call, im going to listen to it once the Brahms below finishes!


----------



## Danilo

Bach - English Suite No.3
Capriccio BWV 992


----------



## Pugg

*Mozart; Piano concerto 27.*
Christian Zacharias.


----------



## Jeff W

*In which Jeff listens to a random assortment*

Good morning TC from bright and sunny Albany!









Started with a bang with Carl Orff's 'Carmina Burana'. Jos van Immerseel conducted Anima Eterna and the Collegium Vocale Gent. This recording uses 1930s instruments and a smaller orchestra and chorus than usual for Orff. I quite liked it. Didn't sound overpowering as some recordings and liver performances I've sampled have.









Continuing the Shostakovich String Quartet listen through with Quartets No. 11, 12, and 13. The Emerson String Quartet played. Not much to report. In all honesty, I personally haven't gotten much out of these.









Since Autumn is upon us here in the Northern Hemisphere, I broke out two seasonal pieces, Joachim Raff's Symphony No. 10 'To Autumn Time' and No. 8 'Sounds of Spring'. Hans Stadlmair conducted the Bamberger Symphoniker. I love the pastoral sound that Raff composed this cycle of symphonies in.









Finished up with Robert Schumann's lovely Violin Concerto and the equally lovely transcription of his Cello Concerto for the Violin. Anthony Marwood played solo violin and the BBC Scottish Symphony Orchestra (how many orchestras does the BBC have! I'm jealous we don't have anything like this here in the U.S.!) was conducted by Douglas Boyd.


----------



## Pugg

​
Offenbach;Gaîté Parisienne
Rossini; La Boutique Fantastique.

Boston Pops/ Arthur Fiedler.


----------



## bejart

Francesco Geminiani (1680-1762): Concerto Grosso No.10 in F Major

I Musici


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Ahhh just finished listening to this cute little piano sonata by cute little Brahms 





And now for what has to be one of the best string quartet CDs ever recorded _ever_










Bartók 4
Ligeti 1
Kurtág _Microludes_


----------



## Pugg

​*Beethoven; Piano concertos 3 & 5*
Serkin/ Ozawa


----------



## schigolch




----------



## Orfeo

*Carl August Nielsen*
Incidental music in five acts to Adam Oehlenschläger's "Aladdin."
-Mette Ejsing (alto) & Guido Paevatalu (baritone).
-The Danish National Radio Symphony & Chamber Choir/Gennady Rozhdestvensky.

*Hugo Emil Alfvén*
Ballet pantomime in three acts "The Mountain King." 
-The Swedish Radio Symphony Orchestra/Yevgeny Svetlanov.

*Kurt Magnus Atterberg*
Sinfonia per archi
Suite no. VII from Incidental music to Shakespeare's "Anthony & Cleopatra." 
-Camerata Nordica/Ulf Wallin.

*Ture Rangstrom*
Symphony no. II "Mitt land" & Intermezzo Drammatico.
-Norrkoping Symphony Orchestra/Michail Jurowski.

*Vítězslav Novák*
In the Tatra Mountains & Eternal Longing.
Sonata Eroica & Six Sonatinas.***
-The Royal Liverpool Philharmonic/Libor Pesek.
-Frantisek Rauch, pianist.**

*


----------



## Pugg

Next on:
​A very young *José Carreras *


----------



## Vasks

_From 1801-1902 in America_
*
Reinagle/van Boer -Miscellaneous Overture (Gallois/Naxos)
Gottshalk - Berceuse & Tournament Galop (Marks/Nimbus)
Fry - The Breaking Heart (Rowe/Naxos)
Joplin/Sponhaltz - Elite Syncopations (Southland Stingers/EMI) *


----------



## D Smith

Happy Birthday Dmitri! Celebrating Shostakovich's birthday today and what better way than to start off with what I consider one of the masterpieces of the 20th century; his 24 Preludes and Fugues. Ashkenazy plays these brilliantly, so clear, letting the music shine through. Highly recommended.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

*Happy Friday everyone!!!*_ ;DDDDDDD_

I give you the best and most fierce I have to offer from the Greatest Singer Ever:






(06:30-07:00)










Rach _Fourth_, last movement










_Fantasiestucke_


----------



## Pugg

​*Brahms; Symphony no 4*
V.P/_ Carlos Kleiber _


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Martha, Martha, _MARTHA!_

_;D_


----------



## Heliogabo

For Shosta´s birthday










*Dimitri Shostakovich*
_Chamber symphonies (orch. *Barshai*)_
Chamber Orchestra of Europe
Rudolf Barshai


----------



## pmsummer

*Unleash the War Horses!!*










TOCCATEN & FUGEN
*J.S. Bach*
_The Organ of the Grote Kerk, Maassluis_
Ton Koopman - organist

_Arkiv Produktion_


----------



## realdealblues

Beethoven: String Quartet No. 12 in E-flat, Op. 127

View attachment 75617


Alban Berg Quartett


----------



## johnnysc

Bartok - Divertimento/Romanian Folk Dances
Janacek - Mladi

Orpheus Chamber Orchestra


----------



## Vronsky

*Ravel Daphnis et Chloé*










Ravel Daphnis et Chloé (CD 7)
Orchestre National De L'ortf
Orchestre De Paris
Jean Martinon


----------



## elgar's ghost

Staying in tonight so a Friday evening listening session for a change courtesy of Stravinsky, Poulenc and Prokofiev.

Stravinsky - 'Dumbarton Oaks': Concerto for Chamber Orchestra (1937-38), 8 Instrumental Miniatures for 15 Players (1962), 'Ebony Concerto' for Clarinet & Jazz Band (1945), Concerto for Piano & Wind Instruments (1923-34 - rev. 1950), Movements for Piano & Orchestra (1958-59), Capriccio for Piano & Orchestra (1929 - rev. 1949) and Violin Concerto (1931):

















Poulenc - Concerto for Two Pianos & Orchestra (1932), Piano Concerto (1949) and Aubade: 'Concerto choréographique' for piano and 18 instruments (1930):










Prokofiev - Symphony-Concerto for Cello & Orchestra op.125 (1950-52), Concertino for Cello & Orchestra op.132 (1953 unfinished - comp. by Rostropovich/Kabalevsky) and Two Pushkin Waltzes op.120 (1949):


----------



## Jeff W

*In which there is Brahms and Stravinsky*

Good afternoon TC! Jeff is now officially on vacation! Don't have the money to go anywhere so this is more of a stay-cation. In any case, the plan is to do as much listening as possible!









Starting my vacation off with the Brahms and Stravinsky Violin Concertos. Hilary Hahn plays the solo violin and Sir Neville Marriner conducts the Academy of St. Martin in the Fields. Quite possibly a desert island disc for me.


----------



## johnnysc

Beethoven - Symphony No. 5

Wiener Philharmoniker/Kleiber


----------



## Marschallin Blair

^ I guess today's Beethoven Day or something.










Gardiner _Eroica_, first movement










VI


----------



## Guest

Vilda Frang! I was not expecting her to record something this good. This is my new favorite recording of all three of these concertos. Surpassing Anne-Sophie Mutter (at least for the moment and only by a tiny bit)! If you, like me, are on the lookout for new Mozart recordings to replace your old favorites, this should be on your list.








Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart 
Violin Concerto Nos. 1 & 5 and Sinfonia Concertante
Vilda Frang, violin
Maxim Rysanov, viola (Sinfonia Concertante)
Arcangelo, directed by Jonathan Cohen

Edit: What definately put this recording over and above Mutter on the Sinfonia Concertante was Rysanov's performance on the viola. Mutter's partner did not fare as well to my ears.


----------



## AClockworkOrange

I fancied something a little off the beaten track for myself this evening and turned to my copy of *Brilliant Classics' Shostakovich Edition*. I haven't scratched much further than the surface of this set which has so far proven consistently rewarding. Rudolf Barshai's contribution is worthy of the highest praise.

However, stepping off the beaten track for me this evening is delving into some of his Soundtrack compositions. *King Lear Op.137* performed by the Rundfunk-Sinfonieorchester Berlin, Rundfunkchor-Berlin with Jelena Zaremba (Mezzo) & Stanislaw Suleimanow (Bass) under the baton of Michail Jurowski.

Listening to "Ten Fool's Songs" through to the Act II finale (Andante) as I type, the music is proving very interesting so far with a remarkably powerful atmosphere. Like the best of Soundtracks, it serves the visual medium yet (so far) is able to stand in it's own right independent of it. Hopefully it will maintain this strength to the end.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

AClockworkOrange said:


> I fancied something a little off the beaten track for myself this evening and turned to my copy of *Brilliant Classics' Shostakovich Edition*. I haven't scratched much further than the service of this set which has so far proven consistently rewarding. Rudolf Barshai's contribution is worthy of the highest praise.
> 
> However, stepping off the beaten track for me this evening is delving into some of his Soundtrack compositions. *King Lear Op.137* performed by the Rundfunk-Sinfonieorchester Berlin, Rundfunkchor-Berlin with Jelena Zaremba (Mezzo) & Stanislaw Suleimanow (Bass) under the baton of Michail Jurowski.
> 
> Listening to "Ten Fool's Songs" through to the Act II finale (Andante) as I type, the music is proving very interesting so far with a remarkably powerful atmosphere. Like the best of Soundtracks, it serves the visual medium yet (so far) is able to stand in it's own right independent of it. Hopefully it will maintain this strength to the end.












Have you heard Shostakovich's film score to _Hamlet_? The music for the dueling scene is awesome.

- Especially with Bernard Herrmann conducting the National Philharmonic on 
Decca.


----------



## Blancrocher

Rameau: Les Grands Motets (Christie)


----------



## Eramirez156

*Symphony No. 2*
*Wilhelm Stenhammar*









*BBC Scottish Symphony Orchestra*
*Hannu Lintu*


----------



## Guest

More recently recorded Mozart that knocks the socks off my old favorites:








Flute Concerto Nos. 1 & 2
Magali Mosnier, flute
Münchener Kammerorchester
Daniel Giglberber, concertmaster

This is how Mozart should sound. Like heaven. Mosnier's tone is ideal and the orchestra played with perfection. This recording kicks Aurele Nicolet off my favorites list. I've been looking for a newer recording to replace it for a while. For a while I though Bezaly was the one, but was unsure. With Mosnier's playing there is no uncertainty.


----------



## johnnysc

Stravinsky - The Firebird

San Francisco Symphony/Michael Tilson Thomas


----------



## AClockworkOrange

Marschallin Blair said:


> Have you heard Shostakovich's film score to _Hamlet_? The music for the dueling scene is awesome.
> 
> - Especially with Bernard Herrmann conducting the National Philharmonic on
> Decca.


I haven't had the pleasure of hearing Shostakovich's score for _Hamlet_ yet _Marschallin_, but thank you the recommendation. I'll be sure to listen to the disc in the Brilliant Classics set - performed by the National Symphony Orchestra of Ukraine & Theodore Kuchar at somepoint over the weekend.

That disc you recommend looks very intriguing, I tend to enjoy _Walton's_ works (though I haven't heard his scoring for Richard III) and I have heard many complimentary things about _Rózsa_. I will likely keep an eye out for this disc in the near future. :-D


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Jerome said:


> Vilda Frang! I was not expecting her to record something this good. This is my new favorite recording of all three of these concertos. Surpassing Anne-Sophie Mutter (at least for the moment and only by a tiny bit)! If you, like me, are on the lookout for new Mozart recordings to replace your old favorites, this should be on your list.
> 
> View attachment 75625
> 
> Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart
> Violin Concerto Nos. 1 & 5 and Sinfonia Concertante
> Vilda Frang, violin
> Maxim Rysanov, viola (Sinfonia Concertante)
> Arcangelo, directed by Jonathan Cohen
> 
> Edit: What definately put this recording over and above Mutter on the Sinfonia Concertante was Rysanov's performance on the viola. Mutter's partner did not fare as well to my ears.












I like Vilda Frang's _Sinfonia Concertante_- but I actually like Mutter's interpretation better, with her fuller tone and more animated attack.

Beautiful playing of Vilda's all the same.


----------



## SONNET CLV

In honor of Shostakovich's birthday, I turned to the Russian master's Second Cello Concerto, Op. 126, as performed by Heinrich Schiff, with the composer's son Maxim conducting the Symphonie-Orchester des Bayerischen Rundfunks. This is a PHILIPS LP, 412.526-1, which has been in my collection since its release in the mid-1980s. I see from a note on the back jacket that my pressing was "Made in the Netherlands". It is still pristine after all these years: a mostly silent surface and a powerful performance. I was somewhat surprised by the clacking of the variety of percussion Shostakovich uses in this piece. I generally prefer the First Cello Concerto (which is side A on this disc, and to which I listened only last week) so am not too familiar with the Second. It proves a dark, biting, aggressive work -- a fitting piece to remember a great composer.










I continued my listening session in honor of Shostakovich's birthday with a disc I received in the mail only this morning. It is not a new disc, having been released in 2001 on the col legno label, but I just added it to my collection as of this morning. (It is disc 03 of the 25 disc MUSICA VIVA series -- I have all but four of these currently.) It features three works, but I played only the first track: the Symphony No. 3 by Galina Ustwolskaya, who was a composition student of Shostakovich. (I'm familiar with other music by Ustwolskaya, including the masterfully dark Symphony No. 5, but this was my first visit with the Third. It, too, is dark and deeply moving.) Subtitled "Jesus Messias: Errette Uns", the one movement symphony is, according to liner notes, "a prayer for salvation. The prayer demands concentration and intellectual effort...." Indeed. The instrumentation is for 5 oboes, 5 trumpets, 1 trombone, 3 tubes, 2 bass drums, tenor drum, piano, and 5 double basses. It also features a speaker reciting in Russisn words of an eleventh century German monk. The piece certainly deserves repeated listens. I will comply.









Because these two works are so powerful and dark, I take temporary reprieve from listening. A long intermission. In order to decide what to call upon to fulfill the second part of my concert in honor of DSCH. (Were I to turn to the Fourteenth Symphony at this point, I may be a candidate for suicide. Perhaps I will spin the First Symphony instead, it being a hopeful, optimistic, youthful work of genius and promise, and one of Shosty's greatest works.)

Meanwhile, I contemplate what I just heard. I'm awe struck.


----------



## Guest

Marschallin Blair said:


> I like Vilda Frang's _Sinfonia Concertante_- but I actually like Mutter's interpretation better, with her fuller tone and more animated attack.
> 
> Beautiful playing of Vilda's all the same.


I know are very big fan of Anne-Sophie and deservedly so. It's Yuri Bashmet's playing that fell short for me. It is, after all, a _double _concerto.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Jerome said:


> I know are very big fan of Anne-Sophie and deservedly so. It's Yuri Bashmet's playing that fell short for me. It is, after all, a _double _concerto.


You love the Frang for the Rysanov- and there the matter stands.

Follow your bliss. _;D_

One can never have enough Mozart.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Respighi's a god in my book.


----------



## D Smith

Continuing the Shostakovich Birthday Bash here with some chamber music.

Piano Trio No. 2/ Cello Sonata op.40 Ax/Stern/Ma.

His Cello Sonata is one of my very favourite chamber works by anyone and it gets a stellar treatment here from Ax and Ma.










String Quartets 5,6,7,8 Pacifica Quartet. I've grown to love the Pacifica's set of Shostakovich's Quartets as much as the Emerson. Superb playing and interpretation.


----------



## Mahlerian

Bach: Well Tempered Clavier, Book 1, C-F
Bob van Asperen


----------



## Jeff W

*In which it is Beethoven day*



Marschallin Blair said:


> I guess today's Beethoven Day or something.


Everyday should be Beethoven day!









Beethoven's Triple Concerto (Soloists: Géza Anda (piano), Wolfgang Schneiderhan (violin) and Pierre Fournier (cello)) and Brahms' Double Concerto (Soloists: Wolfgang Schneiderhan (violin) and Janos Starker (cello)). Ferenc Fricsay conducting the Radio-Symphonie-Orchester Berlin. Another desert island disc for me.


----------



## Manxfeeder

Jeff W said:


> Everyday should be Beethoven day!


*

Beethoven's 9th, Bernstein*


----------



## Jeff W

*In which Jeff is out and about with Beethoven!*









Probably the last one for today. Beethoven's Symphony No. 5 & No. 7. Carlos Kleiber conducting the Vienna Philharmonic Orchestra. Probably a desert island disc if I owned it, but alas I am only streaming this one for now.


----------



## bejart

Florian Leopold Gassmann (1729-1774): Symphony in C Minor

Maki Futumoto conducting the Haydn Sinfonietta Tokyo


----------



## opus55

Brahms: Symphonies 3 and 4










Karl Böhm leading Wiener Philharmoniker.


----------



## johnnysc

Streaming on Spotify.....

Dvorak - Symphony No. 9 'From the New World'

New York Philharmonic Orchestra/Bernstein

1962 recording.


----------



## deprofundis

Im lisening to mister* Schoenberg *chamber symphony no.2 on naxos excecuted by Robert Craft, no serrialism seem present here, this iis quite enjoyable, not to says some serrialism not interresting, but for newbie to Schoenberg music try this first you wont be disapointed,, let's face it very fews enjoy serrialism.I would like to point out serrialism is to classical what free jazz is to jazz.

I recalled when i play the gurrelieder introduction my sister said is this philip glass, this is how Schoenberg was avant-garde,yet im saying this and some classical composer said he was ain't modern.

Than i may later on lisen to Schoenberg chamber symphony no.1 but it not just as good as the affored mentioned symphony.There is a halo of mystery when you lisen to Schoenberg is music mystic in a true sense, chamber symphony no.2 is gloom n doom.Die gluckliche hand op.18 is so eerie a lot of thing happen during these 21.04 minute one of his highlight in is carreer.

:tiphat:


----------



## pmsummer

I HAVE HEARD IT SAID THAT A SPIRIT ENTERS
*Gavin Bryars*
Holly Cole - voice
Gwen Hoebig - violin
Gavin Bryars - double-bass solo
CBC Radio Orchestra
Owen Underhill - conductor

_GB Records (2) _


----------



## Eramirez156

*Symphony of Psalms*
*Igor Stravinsky*









*The CBC Symphony Orchestra 
Festival Singers of Toronto
Elmer Iseler, director*
*Igor Stravinsky*

*From Stravinsky Conducts Stravinsky (The Original Jacket Collection)*


----------



## KenOC

Jeff W said:


> Everyday should be Beethoven day!


Live on the radio right now: Dudamel and his Bolivarians play Beethoven's 9th Symphony, from the Greek Theater in Berkeley.


----------



## OldFashionedGirl

_On Spotify:_







*Rimsky-Korsakov* - _ Scheherazade_
*Stravinsky* - _Song of the Nightingale_
Chicago Symphony. Reiner.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

KenOC said:


> Live on the radio right now: Dudamel and his Bolivarians play Beethoven's 9th Symphony, from the Greek Theater in Berkeley.


It'd be better if it were live from the Greek Theater up in Griffith Park in Los Angeles, in the open air under the stars, on this absolutely GORGEOUS, late-summery Southern California night._ ;D_


----------



## Pugg

​
Bizet: Symphony No. 1 in C
Mendelssohn: A Midsummer Night's Dream - Incidental Music


----------



## pmsummer

Pugg said:


> ​
> Bizet: Symphony No. 1 in C
> Mendelssohn: A Midsummer Night's Dream - Incidental Music


I clearly have not been paying attention, but RCA making CDs into faux 45s is tré cool!


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Grummer exudes pure angelic goodness. I love the Keilberth _Freischutz _just for her.


----------



## opus55

Boccherini: String Quintets, G275, 348, 351
_The Vanbrugh Quartet & Richard Lester, Cello I_









I find this disc boring. Most likely that I don't like the performers.

Bruch: Symphony No. 3 in E major, Op.51
_Gewandhausorchester Leipzig|Kurt Masur_









Don't forget about Bruch's symphonies. They're well worth a listen.


----------



## Pugg

​*Von Weber; Concert piece*
Pletnev


----------



## Pugg

pmsummer said:


> I clearly have not been paying attention, but RCA making CDs into faux 45s is tré cool!


And the sound is stunning :tiphat:


----------



## Pugg

​
*Beethoven; violin concerto.
Perlman/ Guilini*


----------



## Pugg

​*Bach; Concertos for 4 & 3 pianos*
_Beroff/ Collard/ Gigutto/Tacchino._


----------



## Pugg

​*Grieg; Piano concerto*
_Joseph Moog._


----------



## Green pasture

Marschallin Blair said:


> Grummer exudes pure angelic goodness. I love the Keilberth _Freischutz _just for her.












Grümmer is among my most favourite sopranos. Agathe is rightly considered her signature role. Her interpretation of the role, as heard on different recordings (Furtwӓngler, 1954 live at Salzburg; Erich Kleiber 1955 in Cologne; Joseph Keilberth 1958 EMI), is quite consistent. I think she is at her radiant best in the 1955 Cologne Radio recording conducted by Kleiber senior. _;D_


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

from disc 5: _Refractions_ (2008) for percussion sextet as performed by Speak Percussion conducted by Eugene Ughetti
From disc 4: _Block Don't Bleed_ and _Bleed Don't Block_ (both 2012) for solo piano, performed by the composer










I quite like what Pateras has to say about _Refractions_ in the [otherwise] extremely informative booklet notes


> Hearing this made me realise I really had to get out of this all-too-convenient episodic timbre=form thing


Mind you, it's a wonderful and very substantial percussion ensemble work. There are performances on YouTube well worth checking out.


----------



## Pugg

*Next on*:
​*Douglas Moore: The Ballad of Baby Doe.*
_A must have for all Beverly Sills fans.
_


----------



## elgar's ghost

I've already done today's Saturday Symphony choice (Stravinsky's Symphony of Psalms) while off-line so I'm following up with Prokofiev and Roslavets.

Prokofiev - The Ugly Duckling for soprano & orchestra op.18 (1914), Peter & The Wolf for narrator & orchestra op.67 (1936), Summer Day: orchestral suite based on _Music for Children _for piano op.65b (1941), Winter Bonfire: suite for boys' choir & orchestra op.122 (1949-50), Piano Concerto no.4 for left-hand op.53 (1931) and Piano Concerto no.5 op.55 (1932):

















Roslavets - Cello Sonata no.1 (1921), Meditation (1921), Cello Sonata no.2 (1922), Dance of the White Maidens (1912) and Viola Sonata transcribed for cello & piano (1926):


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Big, muscular, strong, manly Brahms. Such masculinity. I wanna hear more women conduct Brahms!

















I wonder if I'll be able to squeeze in the entire cycle before sleep time. I had a nap in the sun this afternoon so I might be feeling more awake for longer this evening than I usually do.

EDIT: On the last two right now....


----------



## Guest

Adamek
String Quartet no 2

Posadas
Del reflejo de la sombra

Quatuor Diotima.
Alain Billard.

Listening to these a lot. I will have to investigate both composers further.


----------



## Vronsky

*Sviatoslav Richter Concerto Edition (CD7)*










Sviatoslav Richter Concerto Edition (CD7)
Chopin Piano Concerto No.2
Franck Les Djinns
Haydn Piano Concerto in D
Sviatoslav Richter (Piano)


----------



## Pugg

​
*Strauss; Also Sprach Zarathustra.*
_Sir George Solti _


----------



## Eramirez156

*Symphonien Nr.2 & 3*
*Karol Rathaus*









*Brandenburgisches Staatsorchester*
*Israel Yinon*


----------



## Pugg

​
*Berlioz: Les nuits d'été*
Eleanor Steber :tiphat:


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

G. P. Telemann - Concerto for Oboe d'amore, Strings & B.c. in E minor, TWV 51: e2; Concerto for Viola, Strings & B.c. in G Major (Rainer Kussmaul; Wolfram Christ, Stefan Dohr, Albrecht Mayer; Berliner Barock Solisten).









Coming back to the excellent Telemann - his music immediately engages me. Sometimes it's hard to grasp why some would mention that this was not a 'great' composer. I always get pure enjoyment out of his music.


----------



## jim prideaux

Tubin-4th and 9th symphonies and 'Toccata' performed by Jarvi and the Gothenburg S.O.


----------



## bejart

Jean-Baptiste Lully (1632-1687): 1st Suite from "Le Concert des Nations"

Jordi Savall conducting L'Orchestre du Roi Soleil


----------



## Blancrocher

Buxtehude - Membra Jesu Nostri (René Jacobs etc.; Recorded in an abbey in the Swiss town of Payerne, 2004)


----------



## Pugg

​*Chopin: Nocturnes.*
_Vladimir Ashkenazy_


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Midnight is drawing close.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

> plumblossom: Grümmer is among my most favourite sopranos. Agathe is rightly considered her signature role. Her interpretation of the role, as heard on different recordings (Furtwӓngler, 1954 live at Salzburg; Erich Kleiber 1955 in Cologne; Joseph Keilberth 1958 EMI), is quite consistent. I think she is at her radiant best in the 1955 Cologne Radio recording conducted by Kleiber senior. _;D_


The Furtwangler '54 and the Kleiber '55- _sine qua non's_ both. How truly lovely. I'll pick them up.

_Danke schon. _


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Mutter's Mozart is almost like essential wake-up music for me. I can never get enough of this.










Mackerras Mozart _34_










Szell _Haffner_


----------



## Vasks

_LPs_

*Bizet - Overture to "L'Arlesienne" (Martinon/RCA)
Schubert - Piano Sonata in A, D.959 (Brendel/Philips)*


----------



## Pugg

*Verdi*: Un ballo in maschera
1970 recording (Bruno Bartoletti)


----------



## pmsummer

HOME STRETCH
_Home Stretch - Mozart Coronation Concerto Recomposition - Paraphrase on Themes of Brian Eno_
*Timo Andres*
Metropolis Ensemble
Timo Andres - piano
Andrew Cyr - conductor

_Nonesuch_


----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## Marschallin Blair

I love the Romanov grandeur Jarvi brings to Tchaikovsky's _Coronation March._










The young Tchaikovsky's _Ode to Joy_ has some absolutely exuberant choral passages in it.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Stravinsky, Symphony of Psalms*

Gardiner's strength is vocal music. I was surprised by this CD; I didn't expect him to be able to pull it off, but it is energetic, clean, and doesn't lose its sense of momentum, even in the slow parts.









Ancerl's orchestra is on the edge of their seats here. The oboe barely pulls off his opening solo. But there is a primal force at work here with the Czech Philharmonic Chorus over the chugging orchestral ostenatos, as if the people people from the Rite of Spring found the Christian religion.


----------



## Badinerie

Picked up this CD in a charity shop for 99p. 1958 recording of Butterfly. Save my old Lp's it will. Cover is a bit naff! but for less than a quid ( A dollar and a half in US money I think) Who's arguing. Though I might as well stick it on now.


----------



## D Smith

For Saturday Symphony: Stravinsky's Symphony of Psalms. This is a favourite piece of mine and I first listened to Stravinsky's own recording with the CBC which I've always felt was excellent. Since it's a fairly short piece I put on Bernstein's recording with the LSO and English Bach Festival Chorus. He takes things a little slower that Stravinsky (not a surprise) and brings a lot of etherealness to Psalm 150 which I enjoyed, though overall I preferred the Festival Singers slightly in Stravinsky's. Both are excellent performances of a beautiful work.


----------



## Badinerie

Pugg said:


> ​
> *Berlioz: Les nuits d'été*
> Eleanor Steber :tiphat:


Ahhhhh.....Steber - Les nuits d'été. God thats so good!


----------



## Jeff W

*In which there is the Satruday Symphony and more*









Listening to the Igor Stravinsky conduct three of this own works. The Symphony of Psalms (this weeks Saturday Symphony) and the Symphony in C (where he conducted the CBC Symphony Orchetra) and the Symphony in Three Movements (where he conducted the Columbia Symphony Orchestra).


----------



## hpowders

J.S. Bach Well Tempered Clavier Complete
Kenneth Weiss, harpsichord

More extroverted than either Beauséjour or Leonhardt.
More beautiful tone production than either.
Another wonderful WTC!


----------



## Mahlerian

Saturday symphony (+)
Stravinsky: Symphony in Three Movements, Symphony in C, Symphony of Psalms
CBC Symphony, Columbia Symphony, cond. Stravinsky


----------



## johnnysc

Tchaikovsky & Dvorak String Serenades

Berliner Philharmoniker/Karajan


----------



## Badinerie

Hmm...Stravinsky threesomes. I could fit in the the Rattle Berlin Phil disc later. I do frefer Dutoit Suise Romande 'C and Three' though.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Badinerie said:


> Ahhhhh.....Steber - Les nuits d'été. God thats so good!












'Tis, Baddie. . . but have you heard Dame Janet's?


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Glazunov, Symphony No. 4*

This is the conductor whose name I can't spell who introduced me to Glazunov. I think his quote is, "Glazunov was born old. Let's make him young again."


----------



## bejart

Franz Ignaz Beck (1734-1809): Symphony in G Major, Op.2, No.5

Kevin Mallon leading the Thirteen Strings


----------



## johnnysc

Streaming on Spotify.....

Bellini - Norma

Maria Callas
Mario Del Monaco
Antonino Votto (conductor)

La Scala 12-7-1955


----------



## Marschallin Blair

johnnysc said:


> View attachment 75679
> 
> 
> Streaming on Spotify.....
> 
> Bellini - Norma
> 
> Maria Callas
> Mario Del Monaco
> Antonino Votto (conductor)
> 
> La Scala 12-7-1955












Right on, Johnny!

Hear it in the best possible sound!

http://www.divinarecords.com/dvn017/dvn017.html

"_Sediziose voci, voci di guerra_"

Callas is absolutely fierce. Rome's about to tremble. _;D_


----------



## Eramirez156

For the Saturday Symphony

*Symphony Of Psalms*
*Igor Stravinsky*









*Radio-Symphonie-Orchester Berlin
Berlin Radio Chorus*
*Riccardo Chailly*

and just off the mail truck

*Symphony No. 3, 'Song of the Night' / Violin Concerto No. 1*
*Karol Szymanowski *









*Christian Tetzlaff 
Wiener Philharmoniker*
*Pierre Boulez*


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Haydn, Symphony No. 74*


----------



## EDaddy

http://postimage.org/

Prokofiev's 5th. Karajan & the Berliner Phil.

One of the better takes I've heard on this symphony.


----------



## opus55

Mendelssohn: Songs without Words
_Daniel Barenboim_










One of the ultimate coffee break music.


----------



## jim prideaux

Manxfeeder said:


> *Glazunov, Symphony No. 4*
> 
> This is the conductor whose name I can't spell who introduced me to Glazunov. I think his quote is, "Glazunov was born old. Let's make him young again."
> 
> View attachment 75670


Having already got hold of the Serebrier and Otaka recordings of the Glazunov symphonies I then purchased the as many as I could of the above cycle second hand-I would also struggle to spell the guy's name but they really are great interpretations!.....they are presently in my car!


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Obrecht, Missa Maria Zart*

If I didn't know better, I'd think Bruckner was a reincarnation of Obrecht. This is a marvelous large-scale mass which never lacks for invention. This is also one of the Tallis Scholars' best CDs.


----------



## AClockworkOrange

Joseph Haydn's Symphonies 100 - 102 performed by Eugen Jochum & the London Philharmonic Orchestra.

I have heard a number of fantastic Haydn symphony recordings but Maestro Jochum rates extremely highly. Heavenly performances and glorious sound quality.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Stokowski, Bach Transcriptions*


----------



## millionrainbows

Boulez; Piano Sonatas; Claude Hefler (Naïve 2-CD). I really like this interpretation, and the recording is good. The notes are good.

Wuorinen: Cantata


----------



## Blancrocher

Dvorak: Piano Trios (Fontenay)


----------



## George O

Josquin des Prés and His Contemporaries

Josquin des Prez (c. 1450/1455-1521) and others

details:

http://www.hyperion-records.co.uk/dc.asp?dc=D_CDA67183

The Binchois Consort / Andrew Kirkman

CD on Hyperion (London), from 2001
recorded 2000

5 stars


----------



## Haydn man

Download via iTunes
I must admit to a general ignorance regarding Bach. I am now attempting to put this right and this disc is certainly helping
The recording seems very good and the solo violin works are a delight


----------



## TwoPhotons

"Apples and oranges" night tonight:










Krystian Zimerman plays *Debussy - Preludes*










Carlos Kleiber conducts *Beethoven - Symphones No.5 & 7 *(w/ Vienna Philharmonic Orchestra)


----------



## senza sordino

Brahms and Stravinsky violin concerti, I just love the Stravinsky, it's so joyful and exuberant. Hillary Hahn is terrific here, both pieces are crystal clear, not a smudged note. 
View attachment 75691


Stravinsky Firebird, Petrushka and Ravel Daphnis and Chloé. I've had this CD 25 years. As good as it is, I think I'd like to hear a new recording of the Firebird and Petrushka. I have a recording of the complete Daphnis. 
View attachment 75692


Stravinsky Symphony in Three Movements, Symphony of Psalms, Symphony in C
View attachment 75693


Sibelius First Symphony. I had this on in my classroom after school a couple of days ago. A couple of teenage boys walked into my room, and laughed out loud, and kept laughing. I don't know who they were, but they thought my music was too weird. Whatever, I ignored them as they walked out still laughing. 
View attachment 75694


----------



## drpraetorus

Berlioz, Symphonie furnebre et triomphale


----------



## KenOC

Spohr's Octet in E, Wiener Oktett. A very nice piece in an excellent performance.


----------



## Blancrocher

David Lang: The Passing Measures (Paul Herbert)


----------



## ArtMusic

Great singing and beautiful traditional staging as it should be. Much recommended.


----------



## deprofundis

*Hildegard von Bingen *Celestial Harmonies, the music is prayer music less '' groovy'' than heavenly revelations but maybe it's the point of all of this the 8 songs are long the opener 16 min approx, there not a song Under 6min 30 secondes, so it's doom laden in a way, christian doom that is, whiteout metal toss in it.


----------



## bejart

Anton Reicha (1770-1836): Clarinet Quintet in B Flat

Wenzel Grund on clarinet with the Apollon Quartet: Pavel Kudelasek and Radek Krizanovsky, violins -- Pavel Ciprys, viola -- Pavel Verner, cello


----------



## opus55

Prokofiev: Symphony No. 5 in Bb major, Op.100
_Philadelphia Orchestra|Eugene Ormandy_










I've never appreciated no.5 until now. This is a masterpiece!


----------



## Weston

*Help Me, Rondos by the Beethboy and other short piano works*

*Beethoven: Rondo in A major, WoO 49 
Beethoven: Rondo in C major, Op. 51, No. 1
Beethoven: Rondo in G major, Op. 51, No. 2 *
Jeno Jando, piano










Nice little tunes. The one in G gets rather involved like a sonata movement. Unfortunately I think I hear off-key humming. Does Jando think he's Glenn Gould?

*Wojciech Kilar: Three Preludes 
Krzysztof Knittel: Four Preludes*
Magdalena Prejsnar, piano










The Kilar preludes are kind of modern, kind of simple, kind of clashing, kind of non-descript. That is surprising considering how much I enjoy his orchestral works.

Knittel is an unknown composer to me. These preludes are easier on the ear, but are also rather non-descript -- except No. III which I find profound in its poignancy.

This album must have been either on sale or something I thought would help me get into modern-ish music. It is neither good nor bad.

*Liszt: Harmonies poetiques et religieuses Nos. 8, 9 and 10*
Philip Thompson, piano










These works have convinced me that Franz Liszt is to piano performance as William Shatner is to acting. The too short No. 9 seems to be the high point of this evening's set with its broad chorale-like opening morphing into burbling heavy arpeggios that threaten to drown the listener in bewildering volleys of overcrowded notes, as if the keys themselves had developed their own kind of mob mentality.

At times I'm in the mood for such things and tonight was one of them.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Vivaldi : Gloria.
Berganza/ Valentini-Terrani
*
_Riccardo Muti conducting _


----------



## Pugg

Badinerie said:


> Picked up this CD in a charity shop for 99p. 1958 recording of Butterfly. Save my old Lp's it will. Cover is a bit naff! but for less than a quid ( A dollar and a half in US money I think) Who's arguing. Though I might as well stick it on now.


Well done you. :tiphat:


----------



## Pugg

Badinerie said:


> Ahhhhh.....Steber - Les nuits d'été. God thats so good!


I've got the original L.P too


----------



## Pugg

EDaddy said:


> http://postimage.org/
> 
> Prokofiev's 5th. Karajan & the Berliner Phil.
> 
> One of the better takes I've heard on this symphony.


Karajan haters should listen to this, keep their mouth shot


----------



## Pugg

opus55 said:


> Mendelssohn: Songs without Words
> _Daniel Barenboim_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One of the ultimate coffee break music.


Only coffee break?
Wonderful recording.


----------



## tortkis

I've been listening to Naxos Essential Masses Vol. 1. This is really a wonderful set. I like Oxford Camerata's beautiful performance. (I remember the Deller Consort's Machaut on DHM sounded very weird to me.)

The Mass of Tournai (France, early 14th c.) / St Luke Passion (England, early 15th c.) - Tonus Peregrinus
Machaut (1300-1377): La Messe De Nostre Dame; Songs from Le Voir Dit - Oxford Camerata / Jeremy Summerly
Lassus (1532-1594): Masses for Five Voices / Infelix ego - Oxford Camerata / Jeremy Summerly
Victoria (1548-1611): Masses - Oxford Camerata / Jeremy Summerly
Couperin, François (1668-1733): Organ Masses - Jean-Baptiste Robin


----------



## Heliogabo

First listening of this lovely and intriguing cd:










1 Badinerie (Orchestral Suite n° 2 )
2-4 Violin Concerto
5 Air (Orchestral Suite n° 3 )
6 Prélude (Cello Suite n° 1 )
7-9 Harpsichord Concerto
10 Siciliano (Sonata for Flute and Harpischord n° 2)
11 Allemande (Partita for Solo Flute )
12-14 Concerto for Oboe & Violin
15 Contrapunctus 1 (The Art of Fugue)
16 Aria

*Richard Galliano*, accordion, accordina, bandoneón
Jean-Marc Phillips-Varjabédian and Sébastien Surel, violins 
Jean-Marc Apap, viola 
Raphaël Pidoux, cello 
Stéphane Logerot, bass


----------



## Pugg

*Dame Joan Sutherland: Prima Donna Assoluta *:tiphat:


----------



## opus55

Mozart

Piano Concerto No.19 in F major, K.459
_Geza Anda|Camerata Academica des Salzburger Mozarteums_









Concertone in C major for Two Violins and Orchestra, K.190
_Cho-Liang Lin|Jaime Laredo
English Chamber Orchestra|Raymond Leppard_


----------



## Josh

'Tis always the season...


----------



## Pugg

Josh said:


> 'Tis always the season...


Fabulous, with the great Eileen Farrell:tiphat:


----------



## Josh

Pugg said:


> Only coffee break?
> Wonderful recording.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Not as big and grand as Simone Young's Brahms, but still nice and majestic Brahms


----------



## Dr Johnson

Concierto de Aranjuez


----------



## elgar's ghost

Blowing away the cobwebs with Gershwin before plumbing the emotional depths with Delius' settings of Walt Whitman and Ernest Dowson.

Gershwin - works for solo piano: John Brown's Blues (from _Porgy and Bess_), Rhapsody in Blue, Songbook (piano arrangements of 18 hits), An American in Paris (transcription by William Daly) plus a selection of miniatures:

















I'm impressed with pianist Frank Braley here - he allows the music to breathe by itself without connecting it to an over-jazzified ventilator. I was interested in this set primarily in order to compare the two warhorses to their better-known orchestral counterparts and I like the results.

Delius - Sea Drift (1903-04), Songs of Sunset (1906-07) and Songs of Farewell (1930):

















Songs of Farewell is appropriately titled as this song-cycle was nigh-on Delius's own valediction as his awful illness was entering its final stage. How he must have struggled to wrench out this work but, with Fenby's invaluable assistance, it was a heck of way to close the book and one that I think can sit alongside the likes of Four Last Songs.


----------



## Badinerie

Pugg said:


> I've got the original L.P too


In the 1980's I used to play the LP most mornings in my little South London flat before going to work. Set me up for the day. Very special item for me.


----------



## Conor71

Listening to the work Iberia by Albeniz from this box-set for a first listen:


----------



## manyene

Starting off with his Third Symphony with its glorious finale


----------



## helenora

*



*


----------



## Pugg

*Beethoven *- Concerto No. 3

Van Cliburn


----------



## Vronsky

*J.S Bach Cello-Suites*










J.S Bach Cello-Suites
Mstislav Rostropovich (Cello)


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Badinerie said:


> Ahhhhh.....Steber - Les nuits d'été. God thats so good!


One of my top five *Nuits* along with Baker/Barbirolli, Baker/Giulini, Hunt Lieberson/McGegan and De Los Angeles/Munch.


----------



## Pugg

​*Rachmaninov; piano concerto 3*
_Joseph Moog _


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

Italian Oboe Concertos - 
Domenico Cimarosa (1749-1801) (arr. Arthur Benjamin) - Oboe Concerto in C Major;
Vincenzo Bellini (1801-1835) - Oboe Concerto in E-Flat Major (Anthony Camden; Nicholas Ward; City of London Sinfonia).









Acquired this disc at a bargain bin recently. The works are quite solid so far, and the playing is very good.


----------



## hpowders

Haydn man said:


> View attachment 75690
> 
> 
> Download via iTunes
> I must admit to a general ignorance regarding Bach. I am now attempting to put this right and this disc is certainly helping
> The recording seems very good and the solo violin works are a delight


I hope this becomes the start of a beautiful friendship!


----------



## eljr

*BBC Symphony Orchestra / Edward Gardner / Paul Watkins
Walton: Symphony No. 2; Cello Concerto; Improvisations on an Impromptu of Benjamin Britten*


----------



## Pugg

​
*Beethoven: Symphony no 2 & 7*
_Leonard Bernstein_


----------



## eljr

*Finnish Radio Symphony Orchestra / Hannu Lintu
Sibelius: Lemminkäinen Legends; Pohjola's Daughter*


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Ah, music time in the evening is my favourite time










I keep meaning to give Charles Ives a listen, but for some reason my dim view of the USA as a country seems to make some of my decisions regarding American music a little bit prejudiced...anyhow I'm finally going to listen to his fourth symphony for the first time.


----------



## MrTortoise

Jan Dismus Zelenka

Missa Votiva

Joanne Lunn, soprano; Daniel Taylor, alto; Johannes Kaleschke, tenor; Thomas E. Bauer, bass
Kammerchor Stuttgart
Barockorchester Stuttgart
Frieder Bernius, cond.


----------



## Badinerie

Marschallin Blair said:


> 'Tis, Baddie. . . but have you heard Dame Janet's?


Yes I have,amoungst many others. Very fine it is too but I always go back to Steber. I have an emotional attachment to the recording the level of which suprises myself sometimes.


----------



## bejart

Frederick the Great (1712-1786): Flute Sonata No.214 in D Minor

Mary Oleskiewicz, flute -- Balasz Mate, cello -- David Schulenberg, harpsichord


----------



## johnnysc

Josquin - Missa L'homme arme

Oxford Camerata/Jeremy Summerly


----------



## Pugg

​
*Katleen Battle*; French Opera arias


----------



## D Smith

RVW's Mass gorgeously performed by David Willcocks and King's College Choir. Perfect for a Sunday morning.


----------



## eljr

*Garrick Ohlsson
Debussy, Bartók, Prokofiev: Études*


----------



## EDaddy

http://postimage.org/

Fauré: Elegy In C Minor, Op. 24
Heinrich Schiff (cello); Mackerras/ New Philharmonia Orchestra


----------



## Weston

*Not-so-flawed Pearls*

*Vivaldi: Concerto for 2 Mandolins in G, RV 532 
Vivaldi: Concerto for Guitar & Viola d'Amore in Dm, RV 540* 
Richard Kapp / Philharmonia Virtuosi, Peter Press, mandolin and guitar










Lively wonderful works from a really old CD. I should listen to Vivaldi more often as it is clearly not true he wrote the same thing over and over. How I would love to wake up to this music every day (and not have to go into an office and feel under siege).

*Lully: Ballet de Plaisirs *
Kevin Mallon / Aradia Ensemble










This recording is closer to a stately full orchestra than most baroque I'm used to hearing, especially early to middle baroque. Or it could just be the ambiance of wherever this was recorded. The space must have been huge! It's beautiful either way, though very secular sounding for a Sunday morning.

*Bach: BWV528 Sonata IV in e / Trio Sonata IV in E Minor
Bach: BWV529 Sonata V in C / Trio Sonata V in C Major*
James Kibbie, organ










The organ is an awe inspiring instrument, but I seldom listen to it for baroque. I feel it lacks clarity. I've always felt it essential to hear all the inner voices to pick up on the counterpoint in baroque, but the organ with its slow attach and often long reverb tail gets muddled so easily. But of course I'd miss a lot of masterpieces if I ignored it completely! The Bach trio sonatas for organ are clearly masterpieces.

These are from the complete Bach organ works download site generously offered by the performer.


----------



## opus55

Brahms: Piano Quintet in F minor, Op.34
_Tokyo String Quartet|Jon Nakamatsu_


----------



## johnnysc

Barber & Meyer Violin Concertos

Hilary Hahn


----------



## George O

Léos Janacek (1854-1928)

First Quartet
Second Quartet

Le Quatuor Talich

on Calliope (France), from 1985


----------



## Jeff W

*In which there is Mozart and Mutter*

Good afternoon TC! Enjoying my vacation so far and doing some relaxing with one of my favorite recordings of Mozart!









The Violin Concertos with Anne-Sophie Mutter playing the solo violin and conducting the London Philharmonic Orchestra. Yuri Bashmet joins in on viola in the Sinfonia Concertante (K. 364).


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Peter Dickinson, Larkin's Jazz*









Then on to *Schnittke's Symphony No. 1*


----------



## Vasks

_All of the Op. 25 Etudes by Fred_


----------



## TurnaboutVox

*Bach
Partita No. 1 In B-flat Major, BWV 825
Partita No. 2 In C Minor, BWV 826
Partita No. 3 In A Minor, BWV 827
Partita No. 4 In D Major, BWV 828
Partita No. 5 In G Major, BWV 829*
Piano - Glenn Gould [Sony classical, 2001]

I didn't think this would happen, but...Gould's Bach is steadily growing on me.










*
Schumann
Complete works for piano trio
Piano Trio No. 1 in D minor, Op. 63
Piano Trio No. 2 in F, Op. 80
6 Etudes in Canonic Form, Op. 56 (arr. Kirchner)
Piano Trio No. 3 in G minor, Op. 110
Fantasiestucke Op. 88*
Andsnes, Christian and Tanja Tetzlaff [EMI, 2011]

Magnificent. I've been through both discs twice this weekend. I can't quite see why people are resistant to the charms of Schumann's late chamber works. For me it's the Op. 110 trio which is the star of the show, dark and experimental. The Op. 56 etudes written for pedal piano work well in transcription too. This is also a fine recording, which wasn't always the case with EMI, in my experience.










*Stravinsky
Symphony of Palms
Symphony in C
Symphony in Three Movements*
Michael Tilson Thomas, LSO & Chorus [Sony Classical, 1994]

Here's a modern composer whose works I don't know that well. I thought this was an excellent disc (I see it garnered some fairly mixed reviews, including such epithets as 'spineless'). I liked it a lot, and might add it to my wish list.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Schubert, Mass No. 4 in C Major*


----------



## schigolch




----------



## hpowders

Dr Johnson said:


> Concierto de Aranjuez


A good choice for one of TC's finest Gentilhombres! :tiphat:


----------



## Guest

On the TT today:


----------



## bejart

Jan Vanhal (1739-1813): Cassation in E Flat

Maki Murofushi conducting the Haydn Sinfonietta Tokyo


----------



## DaveS

Douze Etudes
Mitsuko Uchida, piano


----------



## Blancrocher

Mendelssohn: Symphonies 3 and 4, Hebrides Overture (Andrew Davis/Szell)


----------



## opus55

Shostakovich: Violin Sonata in F major, Op.134
_Isabelle Faust|Alexander Melnikov_









Found this funny fact on Wikipedia: Shostakovich meant to give the second violin concerto as a gift for Oistrakh's 60th birthday. He miscalculated and the concerto was completed for his 59th year. He wrote this violin sonata the following year to make up for his mistake


----------



## DaveS

Chopin Ballades 1-4; Scherzos 1-4
Artur Rubinstein, piano


----------



## joen_cph

Some recent LP-buyings:









3 LP _Victor de Sabata _around 1950: a fantastic, very free and almost jazzy performance of *Rachmaninov*´s Paganini Rhapsody with _Rubinstein_ (1950). It´s also on youtube.









LP *Rameau*: _Pieces de Clavecin _/ Bernicia Ensemble / Saga Pan LP

Bought this because I want to own some of Roland Piper´s charming album covers for this label (he mixes drawn, colourful figures with old paintings), and because an old family friend had this recording. Concerning these pieces, I only own the old Nonesuch LP with Rampal too, but the cellist accompanying Rampal is much more lively. So the Saga-Pan version will be for storing, not listening.









*Stravinsky*: Firebird Suite / _Maazel_; *Kodaly*: Hary Janos Suite / _Fricsay_ / DG LP

Again, two superb performances, in stereo and with a very colourful cover by Seidat. It´s the best performance of the Hary Janos Suite I´ve heard and adds much more colour to it than many other recordings, that tend to make it a bit dull, IMO. And early Maazel recordings can be very brilliant, like this one.









*Hindemith*: Mathis Der Maler Symphony, Symphonic Metamorphoses / _Blomstedt _/ decca LP

Very good performances that stand comparison with other favourites.









_Poulenc_ plays *Poulenc* and *Satie */ Odyssey LP

As expected, seems relatively restrained to me.


----------



## Mahlerian

Bach: Ich hatte viel Bekümmernis
Bach Collegium Japan, dir. Suzuki









Schoenberg: Violin Concerto
Michael Schønwandt, Berliner Sinfonie-Orchester, cond. Flor









A slower, more Romantic reading of the Schoenberg than the Hahn version. The lyricism and dramatic power of this work are breathtaking in the right hands.


----------



## PeteW

Everyone get their radio iPlayer on R3 and Listen Again to:

Tchaikovsky violin concerto:
Anne-Sophie Mutter
Vienna Philharmonic 

Superb!


----------



## AClockworkOrange

After a long shift at work, my first and likely last piece of music before turning in is *Schoenberg's Verklärte Nacht arranged for String Orchestra*. Performing this gorgeous piece is Pierre Boulez & the New York Philharmonic, with a power and clarity which sculpt an incredible soundscape.


----------



## deprofundis

*Hosokawa *Orchestral work np.1, there is a lot of darkness but it's gentle the range is amazing itself it's start to barely audible.than it get louder , nightmare music,in classical sub genra .This remind me of a man walking in the country side disapearing into foggy clouds over a pale moon.Serieously this is startling, but i most says this is headphone music since your neighbor are gonna kill you if you play this the hudge dynamics will oblitered them. I may lisen to some *hosokawa work no.2* since im in the mood and landscape, do a marathon of his works.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Bruckner, Mass No. 1*

Power and nuance with an ethereal choir which knows how to storm the heavens.


----------



## KrystianMartin

Richard Wagner - Faust Overture. A true works of art and an rich Overture that I enjoy to listen to often as often as I listen to all of his majestic works..


----------



## bejart

Giovanni Paisiello (1740-1816): Piano Concerto No.8 in C Major

Orchestra da Camera di Santa Cecelia -- Pietro Spada, piano


----------



## johnnysc

Streaming on Spotify.....

Mendelssohn - Elijah

Renée Fleming & Bryn Terfel

Orchestra of the Age of Enlightenment/Paul Daniel


----------



## George O

Georges Enesco (1881-1955): Sonata No. 3 in A minor for Violin and Piano, op 25
"In the Popular Roumanian Style"

Leos Janacek (1854-1928): Sonata for Violin and Piano

Rafael Druian, violin
John Simms, piano

on Mercury (Chicago), from 1956

5 stars


----------



## TurnaboutVox

*Ligeti: Chamber Music
Trio for Violin, Horn and Piano (1982) [Hommage à Brahms]
Ten Pieces for Wind Quintet (1968)
Sonata for Solo Viola (1991-94)
Six Bagatelles for Wind Quintet (1953)*
Saschko Gawriloff (Violin), Marie-Luise Neunecker (French Horn), Richard Watkins (French Horn), Gareth Hulse (Oboe), Robin O'Neill (Bassoon), Philippa Davies (Flute), Michael Collins (Clarinet), Pierre-Laurent Aimard (piano), Tabea Zimmerman (viola); London Winds [Sony Classical, 1998]

And really splendid music: light, delicate and quite beautiful.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Late night/early morning listening courtesy of Roslavets and Stravinsky while waiting for the blood moon.

Roslavets - Violin Sonata no.1 (1913), Violin Sonata no.4 (1920), Violin Sonata no.6 (1930s) and Three Dances (1923):










Stravinsky - Symphony of Psalms (1930 - rev. 1948), Symphony in Three Movements (1945) and Symphonies of Wind Instruments (1920 - rev. 1947):


----------



## Blancrocher

Shostakovich: Symphony 4, Jazz Suite 1 (Rozhdestvensky)


----------



## Guest

Still the one to beat. (Although I'd love to hear what Esoteric's DSD/SACD remastering could do for the sound.)


----------



## bejart

Haydn: String Quartet No.32 in C Major, Op.33, No.3

The Lindsays: Peter Cropper and Ronald Birks, violins -- Robin Ireland, viola -- Bernard Gregor-Smith, cello


----------



## Cosmos

After YEARS of "not getting it", I'm finally listening to Brahms' fourth and LOVING every minute of it


----------



## KenOC

Bach's Well-Tempered Clavier, Andras Schiff's newer recording from 2012. Incredible, fantastic, wonderful! Listening to Book 2 right now.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

On my way to revision classes at school, listened to this on the tram.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

My name is Huilunsoittaja, and I approve this recording:










This is the fastest and most caffeinated performance I've ever heard of the Glazunov 4th. I think HE would have approved too, because no clarity is lost in the effect:


----------



## Marschallin Blair

George O said:


> Josquin des Prés and His Contemporaries
> 
> Josquin des Prez (c. 1450/1455-1521) and others
> 
> details:
> 
> http://www.hyperion-records.co.uk/dc.asp?dc=D_CDA67183
> 
> The Binchois Consort / Andrew Kirkman
> 
> CD on Hyperion (London), from 2001
> recorded 2000
> 
> 5 stars


Such the eye for color . . .

_;D_

Tell me, George: If you had to give up sight- and do without beautiful photography for the rest of your life

- or -

if you had to give up sound- and give up all of the aural treasures of music

Which one would it be?

Ha!

Trick question, because the Alpha and Omega of _Dasein_ is Emma.

- Huh, Em?

(And she's not even in the picture.)


----------



## Marschallin Blair

elgars ghost said:


> Late night/early morning listening courtesy of Roslavets and Stravinsky while waiting for the blood moon.


'I' want to see the blood moon!


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Josh said:


>


I'd call that demitasse of espresso a nice start. . . for a Monday.


----------



## opus55

Wagner: Die Meistersinger von Nurnberg, Act III


----------



## senza sordino

Schubert String Quartets Death and the Maiden, Rosemunde
View attachment 75721

Ravel and Chausson Piano Trios
View attachment 75722


----------



## MrTortoise

For a belated Saturday Symphony:










Igor Stravinsky

Symphony of Psalms

Festival Singers of Toronto
Elmer Iseler, dir.
CBC Symphony Orchestra
Igor Stravinsky, cond.

Symphony in Three Movements (Columbia Symphony Orchestra)
Symphony in C (CBC Symphony Orchestra)


----------



## Balthazar

*Shostakovich ~ The Complete String Quartets.* The Emerson Quartet plays the entire cycle.

*Shostakovich ~ Piano Quintet, Op. 57.* The Amsterdam Chamber Music Society performs.

*Shostakovich ~ Preludes and Fugues, Op. 87.* Alexander Melnikov at the piano.
























I really enjoyed my last weekend's listening devoted entirely to Poulenc, so I thought I would try it again with a different composer. Shostakovich was up this weekend. I am developing a greater appreciation for his string quartets -- the final two in particular.

I was also able to attend a local concert of chamber music.


----------



## Avey

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> On my way to revision classes at school, listened to this on the tram.


Clearly a profound tram ride.


----------



## George O

Marschallin Blair said:


> Such the eye for color . . .
> 
> _;D_
> 
> Tell me, George: If you had to give up sight- and do without beautiful photography for the rest of your life
> 
> - or -
> 
> if you had to give up sound- and give up all of the aural treasures of music
> 
> Which one would it be?
> 
> Ha!
> 
> Trick question, because the Alpha and Omega of _Dasein_ is Emma.
> 
> - Huh, Em?
> 
> (And she's not even in the picture.)




Since it's a trick question, I don't have to answer? I had a vision scare six months ago with a detached retina, but the eye ultimately came through it all fine. The experience did put some things in perspective, for sure. A good eye surgeon is priceless.


----------



## George O

The Virtuoso Violin

pieces by Dvorak, Stravinsky, Bartok, and Prokofiev

Denes Zsigmnody, violin
Anneliese Nissen, piano

on Klavier Records (North Hollywood, California), from 1972


----------



## elgar's ghost

Marschallin Blair said:


> 'I' want to see the blood moon!


I gather most of North America misses out, sadly. Next one's supposed to be in 2033. I'm glad I saw it - the sky was so clear I could see shooting stars.


----------



## senza sordino

elgars ghost said:


> I gather most of North America misses out, sadly. Next one's supposed to be in 2033. I'm glad I saw it - the sky was so clear I could see shooting stars.


No, we don't miss out entirely. I'm looking at it right now. We on the west coast see totality, and watch it end. We couldn't see it begin because the moon was still below the horizon. It's a very dim, red moon I'm looking at right now.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

George O said:


> Since it's a trick question, I don't have to answer? I had a vision scare six months ago with a detached retina, but the eye ultimately came through it all fine. The experience did put some things in perspective, for sure. A good eye surgeon is priceless.


A detached retina?- in which eye?

Uncanny.

I had an operation in my mid-twenties to correct retinoschisis in my left eye.

After the operation, the anaesthesiologist was getting cute with me telling me that I told him all about my love life and about how I gave him my bank account numbers. Ha. Ha. Ha. - What a guy!

I'm glad your operation went swimmingly.

I'm glad you're alright. . .

Okay, keeping it musical: I worship Callas as the enchantress Armida in this recording:


----------



## Marschallin Blair

elgars ghost said:


> i gather most of north america misses out, sadly. Next one's supposed to be in 2033. I'm glad i saw it - the sky was so clear i could see shooting stars.


'Stel-lar.'

_;D_


----------



## Marschallin Blair

George O said:


> The Virtuoso Violin
> 
> pieces by Dvorak, Stravinsky, Bartok, and Prokofiev
> 
> Denes Zsigmnody, violin
> Anneliese Nissen, piano
> 
> on Klavier Records (North Hollywood, California), from 1972


I really love all of the colors in this photograph.

- Make me a dress.


----------



## Pugg

*Beethoven Emperor + Choral Fantasy *(Cleveland)


----------



## Pugg

senza sordino said:


> Schubert String Quartets Death and the Maiden, Rosemunde
> View attachment 75721
> 
> Ravel and Chausson Piano Trios
> View attachment 75722


Great taste :tiphat:


----------



## breakup

I just listened to these 2 pieces and was struck by how much the structure was the same, especially the endings were so similar.











Can anyone else hear the similarity.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

I'm not a Kunzel fan in the least, but the Miklos Rozsa cut "The Entry of the Nobles" from the movie _El Cid _is SO UNBELIEVABLY NOBLE AND POWERFUL. It just exudes pure majesty and greatness. Its everything Rimsky-Korsakov's "Entry of the Nobles" 'should be,' but isn't.

Highly recommended.










Yablonsky does a fantastically atmospheric "Under the Mongol Yoke" and a virile "Crusaders in Pskov."










Abbado's "Battle on the Ice" is still the most awesomely and terrifyingly heroic performance that I've ever heard.


----------



## Pugg

Kontrapunctus said:


> Still the one to beat. (Although I'd love to hear what Esoteric's DSD/SACD remastering could do for the sound.)


_Master_ of taste :tiphat:


----------



## Marschallin Blair

I'll take the Buniatishvili for the Grieg and the Mutter for the Franck.

Passionate and gorgeous both.

The last movement of the Grieg _Sonata for Violin and Piano No. 3 _with Buniatishvili is especially spirited. I absolutely love it. Fantastic Erato sound engineering as well.

Life's too short to listen to boring performances or singers.


----------



## Guest

elgars ghost said:


> I gather most of North America misses out, sadly. Next one's supposed to be in 2033. I'm glad I saw it - the sky was so clear I could see shooting stars.


It was quite amazing through my 10" telescope!


----------



## Pugg

​*Bruch : Violino concerto no 2*
Perlman / metha


----------



## Marschallin Blair

_Ja. Ja. Oui. Oui. Si. Si_.- Act II


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Marschallin Blair said:


> 'I' want to see the blood moon!


It was absolutely beautiful. We had a clear night down under and the moon was so big and bright!


----------



## Marschallin Blair

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> It was absolutely beautiful. We had a clear night down under and the moon was so big and bright!


I'm turning green with blood-moon envy. _;D_

- I'd love to experience that.


----------



## Pugg

*Puccini: Arias*
*Jonas Kaufmann *
_Disc of the year _:tiphat:


----------



## Marschallin Blair

I love listening to her soothing voice before I go to bed.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mozart; Piano concertos 20 & 17*
_Youri Egorov_


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Marschallin Blair said:


> I'm turning green with blood-moon envy. _;D_
> 
> - I'd love to experience that.


I hear the next one is in 2033, I am so happy that I'll be in my 30s to see that. I would hopefully see at least one more too.....gosh, I am happy to be young.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Avey said:


> Clearly a profound tram ride.


No. 5 on the way there and no. 2 on the way back. Very profound.


----------



## Pugg

Next on:
​
*Verdi; Macbeth.
Milnes/ Cossotto/ Carreras / Raimondi .*
_Riccardo Muti conducting_ :tiphat:


----------



## ArtMusic




----------



## Pugg

​*Mahler; Symphony 4*
_Edith Mathis
B.P/ Herbert von Karajan _


----------



## Marschallin Blair

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> I hear the next one is in 2033, I am so happy that I'll be in my 30s to see that. I would hopefully see at least one more too.....gosh, I am happy to be young.


I know the feeling.


----------



## Blancrocher

Gubaidulina: Offertorium; Hommage à T.S. Eliot (Kremer, Dutoit)


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Spent a while trying to decide what to listen to. Chose this because I've loved it every time I've listened to it.


----------



## Azol

Listening to this amazing performance of Valentin Silvestrov's *Metamusic/Postludium* for piano and orchestra. 30 September will be his 78th birthday! So I am planning forward spinning his mighty Fifth Symphony!


----------



## Pugg

​
*Bedřich Smetana ; Ma Vlast.*
_Rafael Kubelik _


----------



## bejart

Johann Joachim Quantz (1697-1773): Flute Concerto in E Minor

Martin Barral conducting the Barral Chamber Orchestra -- Marc Zuili, flute


----------



## elgar's ghost

MB - 'I know the feeling'

Nothing wrong with your memory, anyway... :lol:


----------



## Orfeo

*Mikhail Glinka *
Valse-Fantasie, Jota Aragonesa, Kamarinskaya.
Overture & Chernomor March from "Ruslan & Ludmila."
-The Tchaikovsky Moscow Radio Symphony Orchestra/Vladimir Fedoseyev.

*Vasily Kalinnikov*
Symphonies I & II. 
The Cedar & the Palm, Overture to "Tsar Boris."
-The Royal Scottish National Orchestra/Neemi Jarvi.

*Anton Arensky*
Symphony no. I in B minor & Fantasia on Themes by I.T. Ryabinin(***).
-Tatiana Polyanskaya, pianist(***).
-The Russian State Symphony Orchestra/Valeri Polyansky.

*Alexander Glazunov*
Symphony no. II in F-sharp minor & Symphonic Fantasy "The Sea"(***).
-The USSR Television & Radio Large Symphony Orchestra/Vladimir Fedoseyev.
-The Royal Scottish National Orchestra/Neemi Jarvi(***).

*Pyotr Ilyich Tchaikovsky*
Symphony no. II in C minor "The Little Russian" (original 1872 version).
-The London Symphony Orchestra/Geoffrey Simon.

*Nikolai Rimsky-Korsakov*
Symphony no. II "Antar."
-The USSR Symphony Orchestra/Yevgeny Svetlanov.


----------



## Pugg

Prokofiev 5 / Rimsky-Korsakov: Russian Easter Overture / Capriccio espagnol

MAAZEL / CO (1977)


----------



## Marschallin Blair

elgars ghost said:


> MB - 'I know the feeling'
> 
> Nothing wrong with your memory, anyway... :lol:


So very kind of you to say so, elgars ghost- as I'm only known for my looks._ ;D_


----------



## George O

Em is worried that maybe she was too camouflaged for you in the Persian Shield.


----------



## George O

Marin Marais (1656-1728): Pieces de Viole, du troisième Livre 1711

Jordi Savall, viole
Ton Koopman, harpsichord
Hopkinson Smith, théorbe and baroque guitar

CD on Astrée / Auvides (France), from 1992 (after Astrée no longer made LPs)

5 stars


----------



## Marschallin Blair

George O said:


> Em is worried that maybe she was too camouflaged for you in the Persian Shield.


Oh my God!- I totally missed her!

Emmy! Empress! Can you forgive me?!

- GREAT shot.

Thanks for pointing out the self-evident to the blond-impaired.


----------



## George O

Marschallin Blair said:


> Oh my God!- I totally missed her!
> 
> Emmy! Empress! Can you forgive me?!
> 
> - GREAT shot.
> 
> Thanks for pointing out the self-evident to the blond-impaired.


Did someone mention my name?


----------



## Marschallin Blair

^ Emmy Queen of Sheeba.


----------



## Vasks

_Sir Thomas does "Florida" by Fred_


----------



## Pugg

​
*Massenet ; Hérodiade *

*Fleminig/ Domingo* , et al

_Valeri Gergiev conducting._


----------



## elgar's ghost

Balakirev and Poulenc today.

Poulenc - Sextet for Piano & Winds (1932-39), Oboe Sonata (1962), Trio for Piano, Oboe & Bassoon (1926), Flute Sonata (1956-57), Villanelle for Pipe & Piano (1934), Violin Sonata (1918), Bagatelle for Violin & Piano (1932), Clarinet Sonata (1962) and Cello Sonata (1942-48):

















Like his countrymen Roussel and Ibert, Poulenc wasn't averse to composing chamber music for many different instrumental combinations, some quite unusual. Generally speaking, his works up until the 1930s have a playful insouciance whereas those from the 1940s onwards become increasingly reflective.

Balakirev - Etude: _Au jardin _(1884), Toccata (1902), Piano Sonata (1850s, but constantly revised), Islamey: Oriental Fantasy op.18 (by 1869), Variations on Glinka's _A Life for the Tsar _(1855 - rev. 1899) and _The Lark_: transcription of a song by Glinka (1855 - rev. 1899):


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Shostakovich, Festive Overture.*


----------



## johnnysc

Dvorak String Quartets Vol. 1

Stamitz Quartet


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Hickox calls in the airstrike with his treatment of the first movement to Alwyn's _Third Symphony._










Marriner's pacing of Walton's score exactly mirrors the film. Its good- but the Agincourt battle music and the concluding chorus can be done way more heroically.










The opening choruses and fanfares are exotic and awesome.


----------



## jim prideaux

jim prideaux said:


> Tubin-4th and 9th symphonies and 'Toccata' performed by Jarvi and the Gothenburg S.O.


.....and again!.......great music and great recording....


----------



## Blancrocher

Tartini: Violin Concertos (Ughi/Scimone); Handel: Arias (Stutzmann/Hanover Band)


----------



## johnnysc

Mendelssohn - A Midsummer Night's Dream & The First Walpurgis Night

Chamber Orchestra of Europe/Harnoncourt


----------



## George O

Miklós Rózsa (1907-1995)

Miklós Rózsa Conducting the Royal Philharmonic Orchestra

on Polydor (England), from 1976


----------



## Marschallin Blair

George O said:


> Miklós Rózsa (1907-1995)
> 
> Miklós Rózsa Conducting the Royal Philharmonic Orchestra
> 
> on Polydor (England), from 1976


That Polydor/DG Rozsa record is SO awesome!

I only have the music because an older friend of mine (who got me into film music to begin with when I was nineteen) made me a CD-R of it.

I love the entire album, of course- after all, its 'Rozsa.'

But the sweeping strings toward of the end of the _Asphalt Jungle_ and of course the gorgeous Impressionist music from _Lust for Life _(the Kirk Douglas movie on Van Gogh) are my favorite things on the record. . . 'Oh!'- and parts of Rozsa's first film that he scored: _Knight Without Armor_.


----------



## johnnysc

Marschallin Blair said:


>


Nino Tempo & April Stevens go classical?


----------



## jim prideaux

Garrick Ohlsson,Jiri Belohlavek and the Czech P.O. in performances of Dvorak 3rd Symphony and Piano Concerto-still find it difficult to understand why the general concensus seems to be so dismissive with regard to the concerto......for that matter the same could be said of the general critical perception of the symphony although apparently it was that particular work that brought Dvorak to the attention of Brahms!


----------



## Jeff W

*In which there is more Mutter*

Good afternoon TC!









Just got done listening to Anne-Sophie Mutter play the Tchaikovsky and Korngold Violin Concertos with Andre Previn conducting the Vienna Philharmonic for the Tchaikovsky and the London Symphony Orchestra for the Korngold.









Now for another Mutter album, this time young Anne-Sophie Mutter playing the Mendelssohn Violin Concerto and Max Bruch's Violin Concerto No. 1. Herbert von Karajan conducts the Berlin Philharmonic.


----------



## Dr Johnson

Symphony No. 4


----------



## jim prideaux

Dr Johnson said:


> Symphony No. 4


have often wondered what the 2nd is like in this cycle as it is my own personal favourite in the Belohlavek series-any comments Mr J ?


----------



## jim prideaux

jim prideaux said:


> Garrick Ohlsson,Jiri Belohlavek and the Czech P.O. in performances of Dvorak 3rd Symphony and Piano Concerto-still find it difficult to understand why the general concensus seems to be so dismissive with regard to the concerto......for that matter the same could be said of the general critical perception of the symphony although apparently it was that particular work that brought Dvorak to the attention of Brahms!


while listening I happened to turn to the eminent NY Times critic Harold Schonberg's 'Life of the Great Composers' and I was intrigued to read the following......

'The D minor Symphony (7th) on the whole is nowhere near as good as the Eighth Symphony in G major, or even the early No 3 in E flat major'

so Mr S. and me in agreement on that one......and just maybe I am imagining the relatively low opinion of the 3rd!


----------



## johnnysc

Tchaikovsky - Piano Concerto No. 1
Rachmaninov - 5 Preludes

Sviatoslav Richter
Vienna Symphony Orchestra?Karajan


----------



## Dr Johnson

jim prideaux said:


> have often wondered what the 2nd is like in this cycle as it is my own personal favourite in the Belohlavek series-any comments* Mr J *?


They call me *Dr* J! 

I haven't listened to any of this cycle for 5 years. I haven't heard anyone else's versions either. 

I'll listen to No. 2 in due course and let you know what I think of it (albeit in isolation).

I have found (at least in the past) that he sometimes seems to cram too many ideas into his symphonies.

This lunchtime I caught some chamber music by Martinu which I'd not heard before on R3 while driving. Excellent. So much so I have ordered a CD of these pieces and others.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Beethoven, Symphony No. 6*


----------



## jim prideaux

The Nash Ensemble performing Brahms Piano Quartets


----------



## Heliogabo

*Igor Stravinsky*
_Rite of the spring_

*Silvestre Revueltas*
_La noche de los mayas_

Simón Bolívar Youth Orchestra of Venezuela
Gustavo Dudamel

To my ears, this is a terrific album. Stravinsky's Rite is pure fire, and La noche de los mayas is simply the best performance I've heard of this haunting piece. Marvelous!


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Schoenberg, Verklarte Nacht.*


----------



## Marschallin Blair

johnnysc said:


> Nino Tempo & April Stevens go classical?
> 
> View attachment 75732












I had to look up Nino Tempo & April Stevens.

I think Khatia's just a liiiiiitle too fierce by way of comparison. _;D_


----------



## Eramirez156

*Symphonies 6 & 8
Soliloquy for Cello & Orchestra, Op. 57*
*Edmund Rubbra*









*Philharmonia Orchestra*
*Norman Del Mar*

*London Symphony Orchestra*
*Vernon Handley*


----------



## KenOC

Spohr, Nonet in F, played by the Nash Ensemble. A delightful work, possibly Sphor's best.










BTW, is there another nonet somewhere?


----------



## George O

Pieces de Luth

Rene Mesangeau (c. 1567-1639)

Denis Gaultier (1597 or 1602/3-1672)

Denis Gaultier and Vieux Gaultier (c. 1575-1651)

Charles Mouton (c. 1626-1710)

Anthony Bailes, lute

on Reflexe (Germany), from 1977

5 stars


----------



## scratchgolf

A recent addition to my ever growing collection. Is it possible that these have instantly become preferred versions on two of my favorite works? The piano quintet stands out here. Almost like hearing it for the first time.


----------



## George O

KenOC said:


> Spohr, Nonet in F, played by the Nash Ensemble. A delightful work, possibly Sphor's best.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW, is there another nonet somewhere?


Op 31 was it. Did you know that Spohr invented the violin chinrest?


----------



## bejart

Florian Leopold Gassmann (1729-1774): Sinfonia in C Minor

Haydn Sinfonietta Tokyo


----------



## KenOC

Yes, Spohr wrote just the one. Checked Wiki, and works named "nonets" were written by a variety of composers including Coleridge-Taylor, Villa-Lobos, Martinu, and Copland. Works for nine instrument but not named "nonets" were written by Haydn, Pleyel, Schubert, and quite a few others. Gounod's "Petite Symphonie," for instance, is a nonet.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

KenOC said:


> .................................................


White out.

Clever.


----------



## opus55

Weber: Der Freischütz
_Janowitz|Mathis|Schreier|Adam
Staatskapelle Dresden|Kleiber_










Found this at used bookstore (HPB). Not bad for a Monday night.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Great sounding recording so far with Berg's _Lyric Suite_- I'll see if I can get through the whole cd.


----------



## Balthazar

*Chopin ~ Mazurkas, Nos. 26-51.* Arthur Rubinstein at the piano.

*Saint-Saëns ~ Piano Concerto No. 5, "Egyptian."* Stephen Hough backed by Oramo and Birmingham.

*Schumann ~ Intermezzi, Op. 4.* Eduard Erdmann at the piano.


----------



## tortkis

Byrd: Masses For Four And Five Voices - Oxford Camerata / Jeremy Summerly (Naxos)
Ropartz: Messes Et Motets - Michel Piquemal Vocal Ensemble / Eric Lebrun (organ) / Michel Piquemal (direction) (Naxos)
Pärt: Berliner Messe / Magnificat / Summa - Elora Festival Singers / Noel Edison (Naxos)

Listened to beautiful masses from 16th c. and 20th c.

And some new seasons.

Noah Creshevsky: Four Seasons (Tzadik)









New Seasons (Glass; Pärt; Kancheli; Umebayashi) - Gidon Kremer & Kremerata Baltica (DG)


----------



## Pugg

​*Mozart: sonatas for Piano and Violin; K296/376/377*
_Radu Lupu / Szymon Goldberg._


----------



## Weston

*Even More Timeless Tunes From Days Gone By!*

*Myaskovsky: Salutatory Overture In C Major, Op.48*
Evgeny Svetlanov / Russian Federation Academic Symphony Orchestra










I started to write that I am really not into this shallow rah rah celebratory kind of music, almost always involving too many cymbal crashes and triangles ting-a-linging, but this one is more varied than most. You have to give these CD filler works a listen once in a while.

*Berwald: Violin Concerto in C# minor*
Niklas Willen / Swedish Chamber Orchestra / Tobias Ringborg, violin










I've enjoyed everything I've heard from this Schubert contemproary and this concerto is no exception. The violin tone in this recording is soaring, never screechy. Quite nice. It'seems very odd to me that the mood or structure changes _rapidly_ in this work. It seems closer to the romantic in structure but still having a lot of the gestures of the classical. I wish I knew enough or had time to analyze it.

*Panufnik: Symphony No. 1,"Sinfonia rustica"*
Lukasz Borowicz / Polish Radio Symphony Orchestra










For the big symphonic work tonight I chose this symphony out of place in any era.  It is interesting for that alone, but also for its clever orchestration. This is another work that slowly meanders into different moods. I am reminded of Pictures at an Exhibition but without a unifying Promenade theme -- or more likely I missed a unifying theme. I would need to memorize the work to pick up more of what is going on as it's seems to be all over the map.

The recording is nicely engineered with noticeably rich warm bass timbres. This album includes two versions of movement 3. I listened to them both, the original first. The two versions seem to almost blend seamlessly into each other, so it was kismet.

The final movement rocks out a bit and rock was still a decade away in 1948. Interesting. I suppose the movement was influenced by big band jazz.

Overall the work could be lighter than I was expecting and maybe I am trying too hard to understand what it is conveying.

My clothes are not done in the dryer - so one more tonight!

*Stravinsky: Danses concertantes*
Orpheus Chamber Orchestra










Stunning clarity in this recording and of course such satisfying Stravinsky scintillating slyness. Ahhh --that last note came as a surprise! Is that the end? Surely it didn't resolve, but then I guess it did at that. You've gotta love Stravinsky.


----------



## Heliogabo

Marschallin Blair said:


> Great sounding recording so far with Berg's _Lyric Suite_- I'll see if I can get through the whole cd.


Now I'm listening (and lovin') this on Spotify. Hope to get it soon.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Heliogabo said:


> Now I'm listening (and lovin') this on Spotify. Hope to get it soon.












I finally heard the entire disc.

The engineered sound is outstanding- especially with the Berg- which was recorded at Queens College, Flushing, New York (the Wellesz and the Zeisl were recorded at Drew University in Madison, New Jersey).

I expected a lot more dramatic insight from Fleming- though of course she sings beautifully.

The one cut I did like a lot was the "_Presto delirando_" movement of Berg's _Lyric Suite_- which is actually depicting the horrors and pains of Berg being in love with a married woman. The music is full of psychologically-introspective drama- and could be put to film quite effectively.

Again, the stellar engineering of this cd- and especially for this cut- where one can hear all of the interpretative nuances of the Emerson ensemble playing Berg- was just pure ear candy for me.

I ended up liking this cd for all the wrong reasons. Ha. Ha. Ha.

I got it for Fleming and I like it for a movement in the _Lyric Suite._


----------



## KenOC

Kenneth Leighton's Cello Concerto, from 1956. A big imposing work, quite impressive. Raphael Walllfisch on the cello.


----------



## EDaddy

http://postimage.org/

Prokofiev - Violin Concerto No. 1 in D Major, Op. 19
Vengerov; Rostropovich & the LSO

A fiercely bold and unique violin concerto with an inspired performance by all.

Bravo!


----------



## Pugg

​*Liszt; A Faust Symphony*
_Riccardo Muti _


----------



## EDaddy

http://postimage.org/

Prokofiev - Cinderella

First time ever hearing this Prokofiev score . _How on earth did I miss this?_ Very surprised it doesn't get more mention and attention; don't really see this one pop up often if at all on this board.

This particular recording is A+ both from a sonic perspective as well as the performance by Ashkenazy & company. I will definitely come back to drink from this well again.


----------



## Pugg

EDaddy said:


> http://postimage.org/
> 
> Prokofiev - Cinderella
> 
> First time ever hearing this Prokofiev score . _How on earth did I miss this?_ Very surprised it doesn't get more mention and attention; don't really see this one pop up often if at all on this board.
> 
> This particular recording is A+ both from a sonic perspective as well as the performance by Ashkenazy & company. I will definitely come back to drink from this well again.


See it from the bright side: Better now than never. :tiphat:


----------



## Pugg

Tchaikovsky:
Fantasia "Romeo and Juliet" (January 28, 1957 New York, St. George Hotel),
"Capriccio Italien" (February 16, 1960 New York, St. George Hotel),
"Francesca da Rimini" (New York October 31, 1960),
"Marche Slave" (January 21, 1963 New York, Philharmonic Hall)
New York Philharmonic


----------



## Pugg

​*Debussy: Preludes / Book 1*
_Youri Egorov._


----------



## ArtMusic

An older production but adequate and I like the staging.


----------



## MrTortoise

Frank Martin

Polyptique - for solo violin and two small string orchestras

Marieke Blankestijn, violin
Chamber Orchestra of Europe
Thierry Fischer, cond.


----------



## schigolch




----------



## MrTortoise

Einojuhani Rautavaara

Incantations (Percussion Concerto)

Colin Currie, percussions
Helsinki Philharmonic Orchestra
John Storgards, cond.


----------



## jim prideaux

Martinu 1st and 2nd symphonies performed by Belohlavek and the BBC S.O.......the 2nd remains a real favourite, particularly the final two movements.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Stravinsky and Poulenc this morning.

Stravinsky - Ragtime for 11 Players (1918), Octet for Winds (1922-23), 3 Pieces for Solo Clarinet (1919), _The Soldier's Tale_: Suite for Violin, Clarinet & Piano (1919), Pastorale for 5 Instruments (1933), Concertino for 12 Instruments (1952), Septet (1953), Epitaphium for Flute, Clarinet & Harp (1959), Concerto for Two Pianos (1935), Danses concertantes for Chamber Orchestra (1941-42), Concerto for Strings (1946), Quatre études for Orchestra (1928) , Four Norwegian Moods for Orchestra (1942), Suites 1 & 2 for Chamber Orchestra (1925 & 1921), _Histoire du soldat _for Chamber Ensemble & 3 Speakers (1918) and _Renard_: a Burlesque for 4 Pantomimes & Chamber Orchestra (1916):

















Poulenc - Capriccio for 2 pianos after _Le bal masqué_ (1952), Sonata for 2 Pianos (1952-53), Élégie for 2 Pianos (1959), _L'embarquement pour Cythère_ for 2 Pianos (1951), Sonata for Piano Duet (1918 - rev. 1939), Sonata for 2 Clarinets (1918 - rev. 1945), Sonata for Clarinet & Bassoon (1922 - rev. 1945) and Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone (1922 - rev. 1945):


----------



## Pugg

​*Carl Orff; Carmina Burana.*
_Oelze / Keenlyside/ Kuble_r.
Thielemann conducting


----------



## Heliogabo

Marschallin Blair said:


> I ended up liking this cd for all the wrong reasons. Ha. Ha. Ha.
> 
> I got it for Fleming and I like it for a movement in the _Lyric Suite._


I love the Lyric suite but never heard the 'vocal version'.
I was intrigued by Emerson's quartet presence here and was the first time that I listen to Fleming singing with real attention.
The Wellesz work was new to me and is an awesome piece.
This recording is going to be a must for my collection and dont' know if my reasons are wrong or right... But I'm thankful with this forum that helps me to discover new great music...


----------



## bejart

Giuseppe Tartini (1692-1770): Violin Concerto in A Major, D 101

Gyorgy Vashegyi conducting the Orfeo Orchestra -- Laszlo Paulik, violin


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Heliogabo said:


> I love the Lyric suite but never heard the 'vocal version'.
> I was intrigued by Emerson's quartet presence here and was the first time that I listen to Fleming singing with real attention.
> The Wellesz work was new to me and is an awesome piece.
> This recording is going to be a must for my collection and dont' know if my reasons are wrong or right... But I'm thankful with this forum that helps me to discover new great music...












You have all the right reasons in the 'world' for liking it: its dear to you and it makes you happy- and that's all that matters.

I'll play the Wellesz on another day with another good-faith effort. It didn't resonate with my first sitting- but these things can sometimes change. _;D_


----------



## Blancrocher

Gubaidulina: Offertorium, Homage to T.S. Eliot (Dutoit); Arnold: String Quartets (McCapra)


----------



## Pugg

​
*Berg *: Lulu Suites/ Wozzeck Excerps/Three pieces for orchestra.
_Renée Fleming/ James Levin_


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde




----------



## Badinerie

Going Dutch this afternoon...Found this in a Used Vinyl Shop. Very cheap...but its the World Record Club 3lp edition. Sounds pretty good though.

Original Cover ?










Mine.


----------



## Pugg

​*Gershwin; Porgy and Bess*.
_Leontyne Price/ William Warfield_


----------



## Orfeo

*Jules Massenet*
Opera in four acts "Esclarmonde."
-Joan Sutherland, Huguette Tourangeau, Clifford Grant, Giacomo Aragall, Quilico, et al.
-The National Philharmonic, John Alldis Choir, Finchley Children's Music Group/Richard Bonynge.

*George Lloyd*
A Symphonic Mass.
Symphony no. XI.***
-The Bournemouth Symphony Orchestra & Brighton Festival Chorus/George Lloyd.
-The Albany Symphony Orchestra/George Lloyd.***


----------



## manyene

D887: One of my favourite quartets with its arresting opening


----------



## Pugg

​*Verdi; Falstaff.*
_Taddei/ Panerai/ Araiza/ et al.
Herbert von karajan conducting._


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Anne Sophie's first movement of the _Sinfonia Concertante _will always be a ravaging addiction for me I suppose.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

_Gwendoline Overture_










_Soir de fete_


----------



## johnnysc

Franck - Symphony in D Minor

Orchestre National de France/Bernstein


----------



## Vasks

_Electronic Karlheinz_


----------



## EDaddy

Pugg said:


> See it from the bright side: Better now than never. :tiphat:


Indeed! If you haven't heard this disc from the Ashkenazy set yet, you are in for a treat when you do. :clap:


----------



## EDaddy

http://postimage.org/

A perfect way to start the day!


----------



## GreenMamba

Shapero Symphony for Classical Orchestra, Previn/LAPO

A new one for me that popped up as a recommendation at a streaming site. 1947 neo-classical work that was very highly regarded by some.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Solid _Planets_. Great sound.










Fun. Fun. Fun.










Ehnes and Tovey positively 'slay' that last movement of the Barber _Violin Concerto._


----------



## realdealblues

Beethoven: Symphony No. 5 in C minor, Op. 67

View attachment 75791


Karl Bohm/Vienna Philharmonic

While this recording does have a touch of heaviness to it, I still really enjoy this very traditional sounding 5th. Full of grit with some wonderful playing by the Vienna Philharmonic, it may not be the top choice but it is still a very fine recording.


----------



## Vesteralen

Dinastia Borja - Jordi Savall Hesperion XXI

Can't beat the packaging. Still listening to disc one of three, so not much to comment on yet.


----------



## Vesteralen

My current playlist - Music chronology series

The Gothic Voices disc - Spirit of England and France Vol 1 is from a set of 7 discs that each tries to cover samples from a four or five hundred year period, so each disc is not part of a total chronology. This presents a challenge for chronological listening, but I-Tunes can help sort it out a bit. This is not a Margaret Philpot disc, so I have to get used to an all-male singing group, which is not my personal favorite. But, overall, it is a very listenable disc.

The Sinfonye disc is made up of mostly 13th century Trobairitz music, featuring the voice of Vivien Ellis. Somewhat of an acquired taste, for sure, but rearranging the material in chronological order helps, IMO.

The Catherine Bott disc is for unaccompanied voice. It contains 12th and 13th century Troubadour and Trouvere songs, with some minor duplication of the material from the other discs. Great voice, though. Very nice.


----------



## Vesteralen

Sorry for the small and almost illegible pictures.

My current playlist - Label series - cpo

Hindemith Orchestral Music - Volumes 2, 3 & 4

I've been taking my time going through the Hindemith discs, because I enjoy them so much. I particularly enjoy disc 3 with "Das Nusch-Nuschi" Opus 20 / "Konzertmusik" Opus 50 / and "Die Harmonie der Welt"

I can't believe it's taken me over 40 years to get to this music.


----------



## Vesteralen

My current playlist - Performer series - Eldar Nebolsin

My ideal pianist. I love his style. I also have him to thank for getting to know things like Chopin's 2nd Piano Concerto, and Schubert's Wanderer Fantasia for the first time.


----------



## Vesteralen

Finally,

My current playlist - Composer series - Amy Beach

Two discs assembled out of a combination of purchased discs and I-Tunes purchases

Disc 1 - 27 tracks of pieces from 1872-1892 assembled in order of composition
Disc 2 - 19 tracks of pieces from 1892-1894 assembled in order of composition

Surprisingly, many more "hits" than "misses" for me in her music. A much more satisfying composer than I would have believed.


----------



## Blancrocher

Brahms: Piano Concertos, op. 116 Fantasias (Gilels, Jochum)


----------



## Vesteralen

Blancrocher said:


> View attachment 75802
> 
> 
> Brahms: Piano Concertos, op. 116 Fantasias (Gilels, Jochum)


I've heard lots of good things about this, but I've never listened to it. Need to find a copy.


----------



## Blancrocher

Vesteralen said:


> I've heard lots of good things about this, but I've never listened to it. Need to find a copy.


Yeah, it's definitely worth hearing--I wish that Gilels had recorded more of Brahms' solo piano music than he did.


----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## Marschallin Blair

For me, racism is the crudest and most primitive form of collectivism- and one of the best emotional antidotes that I know of is to blast Wagner- whose music is ecumenical, beautiful, and eternal- for all people, times, and places.

Okay, hit it, young Kiri Te Kanawa, "Flower Maiden." _;D_


----------



## George O

Wilhelm Furtwängler (1886-1954)

Sonate für Violine und Klavier D-Dur, op 2

Wolfgang Müller-Nishio, violin
Rudolf Dennemarck, piano

on Da Camera Magna (West Germany), from 1971


----------



## elgar's ghost

Continuing with Poulenc tonight - choral works.

Exultate Deo (1941), Litanies à la vierge noire (1936), Quatre motets pour un temps de penitence (1938-39), Salve regina (1941), Laudes de Saint Antoine de Padoue (1957-59), Ave verum corpus (1952), Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël (1951-52), Sept chansons (1936), Figure humaine (1943), Chansons françaises (1945-46), Un soir de neige (1944), Chanson à boire (1922), Stabat Mater (1950) and Gloria (1959):


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Respighi, Pines of Rome*


----------



## johnnysc

Streaming on Spotify.....

Biber - The Mystery Sonatas

Sirkka-Liisa Kaakinen-Pichl and the Finnish Baroque ensemble


----------



## Vronsky

*Stravinsky Oedipus Rex*

Stravinsky Oedipus Rex
Performers: Philip Langridge (Tenor), Jessye Norman (Soprano), Bryn Terfel (Baritone)
Conductor: Seiji Ozawa

via YouTube:


----------



## Eramirez156

*Symphony no.3
Symphony 15*
*Allan Pettersson*









* Norrköping Symphony Orchestra*
*Leif Segerstram*


----------



## Guest

Steen-Andersen
Double up

Radio Kamer Filharmonie, Hilversum. Eotvos.

The beginning makes me jump every time.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

*Bach
Partitas; selected preludes and fugues / fughettas*
Glennn Gould, piano [Sony classical, 2011]









*
Kurtág
Complete Works for String Quartet *
Athena Quartet [Neos, 2011]


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

I'm listening to a recording of Richard Mills' Double Concerto for clarinet, violin and chamber orchestra. Unfortunately I can't find a picture of the recording or be able to say who plays on this recording, but I believe it's a live recording of a premiere performance or an early performance of the work. I love this piece and my school was lucky enough to have Mills conduct the students at our school in a performance of the work.


----------



## D Smith

Mendelssohn: Symphony No.2 Barbara Bonney, Peter Schreier, Masur/Leipzig Gewandhaus. Just a lovely performance of this very uplifting work. The recording was reverberant and lush. Recommended.


----------



## George O

Henry Purcell (1659-1695): Fantasias for Viols

London Baroque

on EMI Reflexe (Germany), from 1984


----------



## bejart

Charles Avison (1709-1770): Violin Concerto in D Major, Op.3, No.5

Pavlo Beznosiuk on violin with the Avison Ensemble


----------



## Blancrocher

John Luther Adams:

The Wind in High Places (JACK Quartet)
Canticles of the Sky (Northwestern University Cello Ensemble; Hans Jørgen Jensen)
Dream of the Canyon Wren (JACK Quartet)

https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PL0FmGIVOFiHr9w3EtWppSzcfea0y2DcZO


----------



## deprofundis

*Ge gan-ru *modern work yep it got Under my skin now i fully dig his stark dark composition, it would fit in movie horror movie like a story based on _Edgard alan poe _The Raven, the ambience is similar.Or maybe it's me, my impression of it all.


----------



## bejart

Ferdinand Ries (1784-1838): String Quartet No.20 in F Minor, WoO 48

Schuppanzigh Quartet: Anton Steck and Christoph Mayer, violins -- Christian Goosses, viola -- Antje Geusen, cello


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

More tram rides.


----------



## Balthazar

*Bach ~ Toccatas.* Disc One of the Glenn Gould set featuring the toccatas in D major (BWV 912), F sharp minor (BWV 910), and D minor (BWV 913).

*Reger ~ Piano Concerto in F minor, Op. 114.* Eduard Erdmann at the piano backed by the Kölner RSO under Hans Rosbaud.

*Ligeti ~ String Quartet No. 1, "Metamorphoses Nocturnes."* The Artemis Quartet performs.


----------



## Itullian

Benjamin Britten: Variations on a Theme of Frank Bridge Op 10 
English Chamber Orchestra / Benjamin Britten 
Decca 8272 
KUSC.ORG


----------



## MoonlightSonata

Vine, _Five Bagatelles_ - No. 5, _Threnody_
This is really quite beautiful - the right hand moves in parallel with the main melody (sounds like it's two octaves and a fifth higher, I might be wrong though). The piece has a lovely mournful sort of quality - very appropriate, as it was apparently written to commemorate victims of AIDS.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Karajan's horn flourishes toward the racy concluding section of the last movement of his 1972 EMI Tchaikovsky _Pathetique_ blow doors on any other performance I've heard.










Renata Scotto sings _Suor Angelica_ like she's going to go off the rails any minute. Totally exciting singing in every way. I have to say that this is the first performance of _Suor Angelica_ I've heard that really resonates with me. Cheers to Greg Mitchell for bringing this recording up in the Current Listening Opera thread.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

MoonlightSonata said:


> Vine, _Five Bagatelles_ - No. 5, _Threnody_
> This is really quite beautiful - the right hand moves in parallel with the main melody (sounds like it's two octaves and a fifth higher, I might be wrong though). The piece has a lovely mournful sort of quality - very appropriate, as it was apparently written to commemorate victims of AIDS.


Another Australian work written for a similar purpose is Brett Dean's clarinet concerto 'Ariel's Music.' Seems to be quite a theme....

I love Vine's piano music. The sonatas and bagatelles especially.

Currently listening to more stuff on the tram....this time Sibelius symphonies. No. 3 right now.


----------



## Pugg

​
Surinach & Montsalvatge: Concertos
+ Fauré: Fantaisie + Franck: Symphonic variations

ARROCHA / RPO / Frühbeck de Burgos (1976)


----------



## Guest

I usually prefer modern instruments, but this is certainly an enjoyable recording.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Bach; Magnificat*.
_Kings College Cambridge _


----------



## mmsbls

Ives: String Quartets


----------



## Marschallin Blair

_I live.

I die.

I live again._

- No, not 'Mad Max'- but rather ' ' Divina ' ' !

_;D_


----------



## Balthazar

MoonlightSonata said:


> Vine, _Five Bagatelles_ - No. 5, _Threnody_
> This is really quite beautiful - the right hand moves in parallel with the main melody (sounds like it's two octaves and a fifth higher, I might be wrong though). The piece has a lovely mournful sort of quality - very appropriate, as it was apparently written to commemorate victims of AIDS.


I just pulled this up on YouTube. Very nice. Thanks for introducing me to Vine. I will take COAG's recommendations and explore further -- he is quite prolific!


----------



## Pugg

​\
*Smetana; String Quartet 1 & 2*
_Pavel Haas Quartett _


----------



## Musicophile

Pugg said:


> ​\
> *Smetana; String Quartet 1 & 2*
> _Pavel Haas Quartett _


Nice one, whatever the Pavel Haas touches turns to gold!

Grieg here, my favorite version:









I've just commented about it on my blog: http://musicophilesblog.com/2015/09/30/a-follow-up-on-griegs-piano-concerto-andsnes-still-wins/


----------



## Pugg

​*Donizetti/ Verdi; arias.
Elena Souliotis *


----------



## helenora

*Bruckner Mass 1 in D minor*


----------



## DavidA

Pugg said:


> ​*Donizetti/ Verdi; arias.
> Elena Souliotis *


is her voice still in shape on this one?


----------



## Pugg

DavidA said:


> is her voice still in shape on this one?


It was recorded 1967 and if she had have the power like then and not the pressure from Decca she would be even better.
My humble opinion off cause


----------



## ArtMusic




----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

helenora said:


> *Bruckner Mass 1 in D minor*


I need to get into the Bruckner masses....who's performing? 
Ha, I bet I will listen to heaps of Bruckner tonight. You've inspired me from the other Bruckner thread where you mentioned your addicting to the 6th symphony......I've heard it a couple of times and it's magnificent. I'll listen to it again tonight!


----------



## MrTortoise

Béla Bartók - Piano Sonata
Alberto Ginastera - Danzas Argentinas, Op. 2
Domenico Scarlatti - Keyboard Sonata in D minor

Martha Argerich, piano
Live from the Concertgebouw 1978 and 1979


----------



## helenora

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> I need to get into the Bruckner masses....who's performing?
> Ha, I bet I will listen to heaps of Bruckner tonight. You've inspired me from the other Bruckner thread where you mentioned your addicting to the 6th symphony......I've heard it a couple of times and it's magnificent. I'll listen to it again tonight!


It's Gardiner conducting Bayerischer Rundfunks orchestra with woodwind intermezzo. I haven't listened to different recordings of this mass so far....
Yes, Bruckner has something in his music... I think Gunter Wand said about it in his interview:" Bruckner gives the feeling of the cosmos. After Beethoven it began with Schumann and then Brahms and then Mahler to give the private feeling of the composer in the composition - his troubles, his love, his all. It was a time when one human being seemed to be so important that his own feeling is most important. Now we have self-awareness, the importance of my person!

BD: This is a mistake?

GW: Yes. It's a great mistake, I think, absolutely a great mistake I am sure. *Bruckner goes back in thinking sometimes to Bach and the Middle Ages. You never can feel a private feeling in Bruckner's music.* Never. When a conductor needs this music to give his feeling, this is criminal. You can not play Bach with your own feeling; you have to serve. This is what I try to do, and it's the most difficult to feel once more what happened in the composer's life when he wrote it. That is the most difficult. I will not need the music to express my private ideas. I will feel why the composition goes so and not so. I will feel the creative act, the composition's act. It is immense. It's like complete craziness. When you try to do this, then you become modest, and then you agree only to serve the music."

Bruckner served music , that's why the absence of this private feeling makes his music sound like Universe. It's magnificent and at the same time incredibly pure and innocent, it speaks about immensity , timeless things, but there is no such things as all these personal sufferings, passions, "Sturm und Drang" which is very common in typical "romantic" compositions ( at least what usually people define as romantic - in fact it's just overload with emotions ). Bruckner speaks about Histories, all humanity, things which there are and always will be, something unchangeable, omnipresent, etc and still stays as H.Heine wrote "So hold und schön und rein".


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

^^^^wow, fantastic and wise words spoken by Wand!

And I'm streaming Bruckner from Spotify as promised...










Revisiting no. 6


----------



## Pugg

*Berg*; Lulu Suites
*Wellesz* ; Sonnets by E.Barret Browning.
_Renée Fleming and Emerson string Quartet _:tiphat:


----------



## bejart

Dietrich Buxtehude (ca.1637-1707): Trio Sonata No.5 in C Major, Bux WV 256

John Holloway, violin -- Jaap ter Linden, viola -- Lars Ulrik Mortensen, harpsichord


----------



## Pugg

​
Various composers:* Carlo Bergonzi.*


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

I'll be listening to as much of this as I can fit in tonight before I fall asleep


----------



## SixFootScowl




----------



## Eramirez156

*Symphony no. 8 / Raymonda*
*Alexander Glazanov*









*Royal Scottish National Orchestra*
*Jose Serebrier *

And late yesterday
*Symphonies no.1 and no.5*
*Serge Prokofiev*









*Chicago Symphony Orchestra*
*James Levine*


----------



## Biwa

Donaueschinger Musiktage 2006 Vol.1

Ole-Henrik Moe - Lenger
Saed Haddad - Joie voilée
Wolfgang Rihm - Akt und Tag 
Julio Estrada - Quotidianus

Arditti Quartet


----------



## Orfeo

*La robusta, la Humanidad inquietas a la primitiva*

*Heitor Villa-Lobos
*Floresta Do Amazonas (poems by Dora Vasconcelllos).
-Anna Korodi, soprano.
-The Orquestra Sinfônica do Estado de São Paulo/John Neschling.

*Igor Stravinsky* 
Ballet "The Rite of Spring."
-The Kirov Orchestra/Valery Gergiev.

*John Antill*
Ballet "Corroboree" & Outback Overture.
-The New Zealand Symphony Orchestra/James Judd.

*Eduard Tubin*
Symphonies II & VI.
-The Swedish Radio Symphony Orchestra/Neemi Jarvi.

*Sir Arnold Bax*
Symphony no. VI & Overture to Adventure(***).
-The New Philharmonia Orchestra/Norman Del Mar.
-The Royal Philharmonic Orchestra/Vernon Handley(***).

*Nikolai Roslavets*
Violin Concerto no. I.
-Alina Ibragimova, violinist.
-The BBC Scottish Symphony Orchestra/Ilan Volkov.

*Alexander Scriabin*
Le Poeme de l'extase.
-The Kirov Orchestra/Valery Gergiev.

*Nikolai Myaskovsky*
Slavonic Rhapsody on Ancient Russian Themes.
-The Russian Federation Symphony Orchestra/Yevgeny Svetlanov.

*Nikolai Rimsky-Korsakov*
Russian Easter Festival Overture (Overture on Liturgical Themes).
-The Gothenburg Symphony Orchestra of Sweden/Neemi Jarvi.


----------



## eljr

*Matt Haimovitz
Orbit: Music for Solo Cello (1945-2014)*

A beautiful recording from Pentatone on SACD. A 3 disc set.

I prefer single disc releases which are enhanced, for me, by brevity.

Nearly 4 hours of music is exhausting to me but to compensate (I guess lol) Pentatone includes a free .Wav download of any single disc from their site with this purchase.

Anyway, this really is a fine album with selections as varied as an interpretation of Lennon/McCartney's Helter Skelter to Phil Glass's Orbit and Hendix's Star Spangled Banner in the mix. It never crosses into pop however as 2 Cellos generally do.


----------



## Mahlerian

Schumann: Symphony No. 2 in C
Orchestre Revolutionnaire et Romantique, cond. Gardiner









Schoenberg: Serenade, op. 24
Ensemble Intercontemporain, cond. Boulez









Schoenberg: Brettl Lieder (Cabaret Songs)
Claudia Barainsky, Urs Liska


----------



## Pugg

​*Vivaldi; concertos*
_Herbert von Karajan _


----------



## Heliogabo

Pugg said:


> ​*Vivaldi; concertos*
> _Herbert von Karajan _


I love Karajan's old fashioned barroque. Great selection.


----------



## manyene

One of my favourite CDs: the slow movement of the Reinecke harp concerto is particularly delectable.


----------



## Heliogabo

1. Variations
2	"For Paul"
3	Prelude And Fugue	
4	Sonatina 1. Entrée	
5	Sonatina 2. Ballad	
6	Sonatina 3. Shuffle
7	Children's Song No. 19
8	Children's Song No. 20
9	For Rico (Baroque Rock)

Since I'm a Gulda's fan a friend gave me a copy of this hard to find cd. Along with Gulda's conpositions there are two pieces written by Chick Corea. Gulda's works are just like the musician he was: a middle point between jazz and classical music with a strong improvisatory air. Very enjoyable.


----------



## Vasks

_Recently acquired 2-CD set gets its first hearing_


----------



## Vaneyes

September 30, 1791, "The Magic Flute" premieres in Vienna. WAM would die in 66 days.

Recorded 1964.


----------



## johnnysc

Gorecki - Symphony No. 3

Dawn Upshaw, soprano

London Sinfonietta/David Zinman


----------



## Eramirez156

Listening on BBC iplayer, 24 days left to listen

*Symphony No 3*
*Gustav Mahler*

http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/b06cb04g

*Karen Cargill (mezzo-soprano)
Trinity Boys Choir
BBC Symphony Chorus Women's Voices
BBC Symphony Orchestra*

*Sakari Oramo *


----------



## Vaneyes

MrTortoise said:


> Frank Martin
> 
> Polyptique - for solo violin and two small string orchestras
> 
> Marieke Blankestijn, violin
> Chamber Orchestra of Europe
> Thierry Fischer, cond.


Thanks for posting, MrT. I wasn't aware of that album. :tiphat:


----------



## Pugg

​*Verdi; Rigoletto.*
_Pavarotti/ Dame Joan Sutherland/ Milnes et al.
Richard Bonynge conducting_ _:tiphat:_


----------



## Marschallin Blair

God is Schipper's _Overture for the School to Scandal_ wonderful- spring and summer azure-sky exhilaration if ever there was. The sweep of those strings is fantastic.

I think John Williams took note on an occasion. . . or 'two.'


----------



## Vaneyes

Cosmos said:


> After YEARS of "not getting it", I'm finally listening to Brahms' fourth and LOVING every minute of it


Other Muti "core product" to hear, the Brahms 2 w. NYPO (PBS a few years ago), Schumann 1 - 4, w. VPO (Philips). :tiphat:


----------



## johnnysc

Purcell - Dido and Aeneas

Janet Baker (wow!)
English Chamber Orchestra/Anthony Lewis


----------



## Mahlerian

Mozart: L'oca del Cairo K422, Lo sposo deluso K430
Dietrich Fischer-Dieskau, Edith Wiens, Peter Schreier, Kammerorchester "Carl Philipp Emanuel Bach," cond. Schreier
Clifford Grant, Felicity Palmer, Robert Tear, London Symphony Orchestra, cond. Davis









Two Mozart opera fragments.


----------



## D Smith

One of my favourite baroque pieces, Rebel's Les Elemens still sounds fresh and exciting even though it was composed nearly 300 years ago. Goebel and Musica Antiqua Koln give a spirited performance and the sound is excellent. Recommended.


----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## Faustian

Johann Sebastian Bach
Two and Three-Part Inventions
Kenneth Gilbert, harpsichord










Recently got the digital download of this 10 cd set for $20.99 on Amazon. What a bargain. This is my first ever listen to the two and three-part inventions; these pieces are invigorating.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

johnnysc said:


> View attachment 75831
> 
> 
> Purcell - Dido and Aeneas
> 
> Janet Baker (wow!)
> English Chamber Orchestra/Anthony Lewis


Pretty awesome Janet Baker, huh?

De pro-_'FUN'_-dis.

She really does rip one's heart out in a fun way.


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 2012, 1991.


----------



## johnnysc

Handel - Music for the Royal Fireworks, Amaryllis Suite, Suite from Water Music

Royal Philharmonic Orchestra/Yehudi Menuhin


----------



## Vaneyes

hpowders said:


> Thank you for that article, Vaneyes!
> 
> I like his taste in harpsichords much better than his taste in sandals.
> 
> Some of today's replica harpsichords are indeed very beautiful.
> 
> If you have ever heard any of the recordings of *Bach solo works by Kenneth Weiss on harpsichord*, *these modern harpsichord reconstructions can sound intoxicatingly sensual*...at least to these ears.


Thanks,hp, I'll give a listen. :tiphat:


----------



## opus55

Mozart arias










Beautiful voice. What else can I say?


----------



## Jeff W

*A Portrait of the Artist as a Young Lady*

Good afternoon TC! I've been spending my day thus far listening to early recordings made by Anne-Sophie Mutter with the Berlin Philharmonic under Herbert von Karajan.









Started off with this recording of the Beethoven Triple Concerto. Yo-Yo Ma played the cello and Mark Zeltser played the piano. Also included were a selection of Beethoven's Overtures. Well played but a little slow to my taste.









If I thought the Triple Concerto was played too slow, this one moves along at a glacial pace. Taken at way too slow a pace for me.









Next were the Brahms Violin Concerto and Double Concerto. Antonio Meneses played the solo cello part. Here, I thought the recordings were quite well done.









Here, what is playing now, are the Four Seasons by Antonio Vivaldi. Karajan is not a conductor I'd usually go to for Baroque composers (I'd almost always go with a HIP group) but I thought I'd give it a try to see how the music fares.


----------



## Eramirez156

*Symphonia Serena for Orchestra / Concerto for Horn and Orchestra*
*Paul Hindemith*









*Dennis Brain *
*Philharmonia Orchestra*

*Paul Hindemith*


----------



## Balthazar

*Chopin ~ Preludes.* Rafał Blechacz at the piano.

*Myaskovsky ~ Cello Sonata No. 1, Op. 12.* Marina Tarasova on cello with Alexandr Polezhaev on piano. Positive reviews upthread led me to seek this out (different cover, but I believe it is the same performance). Wonderful music!

*Ligeti ~ String Quartet No. 2.* The Artemis Quartet performs.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Ravel, Bolero*

First, Dohnanyi with the Cleveland Orchestra. This is a version to please the Puritans. There's no bumping and grinding, and it's pretty much bloodless.


----------



## elgar's ghost

I'm somewhat late on parade posting but this was my sporadic listening during the course of the day/evening...

Poulenc - _Le Bal Masqué_: Cantata for Baritone & Chamber Orchestra on Poems of Max Jacob (1932), _Le Bestiaire_, or _le Cortège d'Orphée _for Baritone and Chamber Orchestra on Poems of Guillaume Apollinaire (1918-1919), Four Poems by Max Jacob for Baritone, Flute, Oboe, Clarinet, Trumpet & Bassoon (1921), _Rapsodie nègre _for Baritone & Chamber Ensemble (1917), _Cocardes_ for Tenor, Violin, Trumpet, Trombone & 2 Percussionists on Texts of Jean Cocteau (1919), Elégie for Horn & Piano (1957), and Sarabande for Guitar (1960):










Henze: Barcarola for Large Orchestra (1957) and Symphony no.7 (1983-84):








(different sleeve)

Copland - Two Preludes for Violin & Piano (1919 & 1921), Waltz and Celebration from _Billy the Kid _(1938 - arr. 1950), Duo for Flute & Piano - arranged for violin and piano (1971 - arr. 1977), Two Pieces (1926), Sonata for Violin & Piano (1943) and Hoedown from _Rodeo_ (1942 - arr. 1946):










Damn these bloody thumbnails!!!


----------



## Taggart

Film music at its best - Lully, , Cordier, Lambert and Cambert. The joys of French Baroque.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Its astonishing how voluptuously this audiophile _Firebird_ caresses my ears. . . again. . and again. . . and 'again.'

This is the best-sounding recording I've ever heard of anything by Stravinsky.

The gossamer-like pianissimi of the strings sheen with a timbral clarity I've never encountered anywhere.


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

Franz Schubert - String Quintet in C Major, D 956 (Melos Quartett - Wilhelm Melcher; Gerhard Voss; Herrmann Voss; Peter Buck; Mstislav Rostropovich).









My first listen to this piece, very impressive music and performance.


----------



## johnnysc

Streaming on Spotify.....

Gluck - Alceste

Janet Baker, Robert Tear

Orchestra of Covent Garden/Charles Mackerras


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

One of my three favourite recordings of Schumann's symphonies (the others are by Zinman and Bernstein). Original orchestrations here, with utter clarity and colour and drive that is ruined in bastardised versions by Mahler etc. that are so often recorded by other conductors.

No. 2, I'll listen to no. 3 as well if I have time


----------



## pmsummer

SACRED AND SECULAR MUSIC
*Guillaume de Machaut*
Ensemble Gilles Binchoit
Dominique Vellard - director

_Brilliant Classics_ 3CD set via Cantus


----------



## mmsbls

Glass String Quartets 
Kronos Quartet

I generally listen to Quartets Nos. 4 and 5.


----------



## tortkis

Bacewicz: Complete String Quartets Vol. 2 - Lutosławski Quartet (Naxos)









I am glad that recordings of all the Bacewicz's string quartets are now easily available. Very good performance.


----------



## gHeadphone

HaydnBearstheClock said:


> Franz Schubert - String Quintet in C Major, D 956 (Melos Quartett - Wilhelm Melcher; Gerhard Voss; Herrmann Voss; Peter Buck; Mstislav Rostropovich).
> 
> View attachment 75844
> 
> 
> My first listen to this piece, very impressive music and performance.


Its a beauty, im off to bed now and im going to listen to it first thing tomorrow to float me into work!


----------



## bejart

Franz Xaver Dussek (1731-1799): Sinfonia in E Flat, Altner Eb3

Marie-Louise Oschatz leading Helios 18


----------



## Alfacharger

Some Roy for today...










Followed by one of his student's best...


----------



## Blancrocher

Malcolm Arnold: String Quartets (McCapra)


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Tram rides, it's a bright sunny day with a clear blue sky today! Makes me want to listen to Adès.


----------



## senza sordino

Fauré Piano Quintets
View attachment 75856

Debussy and Ravel String Quartets
View attachment 75857

Lekeu Violin Sonata, Ravel Violin Sonatas, Tzigane and Berceuse in the name of Fauré
View attachment 75858


The Lekeu violin sonata is quite an interesting piece. He wrote this shortly after a trip to Bayreuth. The first movement is full of romantic chromaticism and climaxes. The second movement is in 7/8 time, it's slow and engaging. The third movement is full of energy. It's 30 minutes long. Lekeu died at 24 years old from typhoid, after drinking contaminated water.


----------



## Blancrocher

Bach - Erbarme dich (Nathalie Stutzmann)


----------



## MoonlightSonata

Mozart - Duos for violin and viola; Perlman/Zukerman


----------



## deprofundis

*Orlande de Lassus *requiem music for easter sunday, conducted by Bruno Turner and his ensemble pro cantione antiqua.It feature one hymns, 3 motets, a magnificat and of course the requiem for four voices this is the ''plat de résistance'' or if you preffer the highlight on the cd.Is this better than Jeremiah laments by same ensemble and conductor?

Not better but different it were easier for me to lisen to the laments, i aknowledge this but the requiem for four voice is still
very enjoyable.Sorry for posting on the same composer over and over but this is what im currently lisening.Next month i will bought news records i promess.

Hail Orlande de lassus one of the best flemish composer or one of the best composer of this era :tiphat:


----------



## opus55

Haydn: Symphonies 21, 22 and 23
_Austro-Hungarian Haydn Orchestra|Adam Fischer_









Copland: Quiet City
_Philip Smith,trumpet
Thomas Stacy, English horn
New York Philharmonic|Leonard Bernstein_


----------



## Weston

Pugg said:


> [CENSORED]​*Carl Orff; Carmina Burana.*
> _Oelze / Keenlyside/ Kuble_r.
> Thielemann conducting


That - - THING! The thing passing for a CD cover. No, I won't repost it. It should come with a warning label.


----------



## Weston

Vasks said:


> _Recently acquired 2-CD set gets its first hearing_
> 
> View attachment 75829


Outstanding CD! (Well, mp3 download in my case.)


----------



## bejart

Johann Ludwig Bohner (1787-1860): Grand Sinfonie in D Minor, Op.130

Hermann Breuer conducting Das Landessinfonieorchester Thuringen-Gotha


----------



## Pugg

​*Schubert ; Death and the maiden*
_Pavel Haas Quartet._


----------



## Pugg

Weston said:


> That - - THING! The thing passing for a CD cover. No, I won't repost it. It should come with a warning label.


Don't judge a book or CD by it's cover


----------



## Weston

*Midnight at The Chamber of R's*

*Roussel: Violin Sonata No. 2*
Olga Galperin, piano / Eric Alberti, violin (which is the perfect ensemble for a violin sonata. Coincidence?)










Bizarre. (That means good.) Melodically beautiful too, but I'm not too sure about the close mic on the violin, profound performance though it may be. I can almost hear the violinist's cuff links rattling. Lowering the volume helps.

*Reinecke: Trio for clarinet, viola & piano in A major, Op. 264*
The Dallas Chamber Players










Perhaps Reinecke is a better symphonist than he is a chamber composer. I don't care as much for the outer movements but the 2nd and 3rd are rewarding.

*Ravel: Piano Trio in A minor*
Joachim Trio










A five star work for certain! Stunningly beautiful, complex and dreamlike -- a great way to exit this Chamber of Rs and prepare to catch some Zs!


----------



## Weston

Pugg said:


> Don't judge a book or CD by it's cover


Can't help it. I used to be a cover artist. (Granted, not for CDs though.)


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

My beloved Boulez on the tram ride home.


----------



## ProudSquire

*Antonio Cartellieri*

Clarinet Concerto No.1 in B-flat major

*Clarinet*: Dieter Klöcker
*Orchestra*: Prague Chamber Orchestra
*Conductor*: Karel Stadtherr

A delightful concerto. :clap:


----------



## MoonlightSonata

*Penderecki - Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima*
I might be the only one, but I find this really, incredibly beautiful.

Edit: Just to clarify: I mean beautiful as in "stunning, powerful", not beautiful in the sense of "calming, soothing, peaceful".


----------



## tortkis

Adorate Deum: Gregorian Chant From the Proper of the Mass (Naxos)
Nova Schola Gregoriana / Alberto Turco









Salve Festa Dies: Gregorian Chant for Seasons of the Year (Naxos)
In Dulci Jubilo / Alberto Turco









Gregorian chant sung by male voices (Adorate Deum) and by female voices (Salve Festa Dies), both led by Alberto Turco, an authority on Gregorian chant. They sound plain and straightforward, which I like very much. I read that the chanting style used by Turco is based on historical studies, different from the "official" Solesmes style whose authenticity is questioned, but I have not heard that traditional chanting yet.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

MoonlightSonata said:


> *Penderecki - Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima*
> I might be the only one, but I find this really, incredibly beautiful.
> 
> Edit: Just to clarify: I mean beautiful as in "stunning, powerful", not beautiful in the sense of "calming, soothing, peaceful".


You're not alone in thinking that, MoonlightSonata. It is a stunning work. I remember hearing it for the first time in a primary school music class....it blew me away!

EDIT: hey cool I have posted 9000 times now


----------



## MoonlightSonata

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> You're not alone in thinking that, MoonlightSonata. It is a stunning work. I remember gearing it for the first time in a primary school music class....it blew me away!
> 
> EDIT: hey cool I have posted 9000 times now


I feel so special, being mentioned in your 9000th post  :lol:


----------



## Mahlerian

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> One of my three favourite recordings of Schumann's symphonies (the others are by Zinman and Bernstein). Original orchestrations here, with utter clarity and colour and drive that is ruined in *bastardised versions by Mahler* etc. *that are so often recorded by other conductors*.


Mahler's versions were made for Mahler's time and the instrumental ensemble and techniques of his time, many of which are still used today. That said, there haven't been all that many recordings of his reorchestrations of Schumann. Who else recorded them besides Chailly?


----------



## Pugg

​*Beethoven: Pianos sonatas*
_Vestards Šimkus_
:tiphat:


----------



## MoonlightSonata

Pugg said:


> ​*Beethoven: Pianos sonatas*
> _Vestards Šimkus_
> :tiphat:


I haven't heard that recording - would you recommend it?


----------



## Pugg

MoonlightSonata said:


> I haven't heard that recording - would you recommend it?


Most highly yes, the sound is stunning also.

You can hear excerpts on the JPC website 

_Thanks to Kontrapunctus who attended it to me ._ :tiphat:


----------



## Badinerie

Bit of Janet baker in the morning,Love the Bach and the Faure in particular. Think I'll have some Ravel afterwards.


----------



## EDaddy

http://postimage.org/app.php

Winding ther evening down with Haydn's String Quartet No. 26 in G Minor, Op. 20, No. 3, Hob. III: 33


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Mahlerian said:


> Mahler's versions were made for Mahler's time and the instrumental ensemble and techniques of his time, many of which are still used today. That said, there haven't been all that many recordings of his reorchestrations of Schumann. Who else recorded them besides Chailly?


I understand that, but with the 'etc' in my post I feel I have implied that others have edited his orchestration as well. Barenboim recently released a set in which the brass have an almost Brucknerian predominance which is surely out of character for Schumann. I have a recording by Zubin Mehta in which there are changes to the orchestration as well....

Conductor Kenneth Woods addresses the issue of orchestral balance in Schumann giving the following example of creating a bigger problem of orchestral colour.



> I've never been tempted to change a bar of Schumann's orchestration- his ear for color is too imaginative and inspired, and it has just never been necessary. Even with a passage that seems impossible for balance, the price of taking shortcuts is always high. In the last movement of Schu2 there is a passage at bar 134 where the horns and bassoons alternate bars of triplets in a quite noisy texture. The horns are easily heard, the bassoons usually lost- they're softer by nature than the modern horn and in a weaker register. I just heard a fine recording where the conductor had brought in 2 extra horn players and given the bassoon part to them to solve the problem, but he created bigger problems than he solved. The triplets became quite overbearing, and the lack of variety in the color was clearly un-Schumannian. He should have hired two extra bassoons to double there and changed them to ff and the horns to mf- that is the adjustment Schumann would have expected, and therefore NOT a change…


The rest can be read here http://kennethwoods.net/blog1/2008/06/27/schumann-orchestration-and-mozart-tempi/


----------



## MoonlightSonata

*Lilburn, Aoteroa Overture*
I think this is my favourite of Lilburn's works that I've heard so far.


----------



## Pugg

​
* Johannes Brahms* (1833-1897)
Klarinettenquintett op.115

Walzer op. 39 Nr. 15 & op. 52 Nr. 6; Ungarische Tänze Nr. 1 & 7
Weiner: Ket Tetel
Traditional: Tänze aus Transsilvanien

_Andreas Ottensamer_, Leonidas Kavakos, Christoph Koncz, Antoine Tamestit


----------



## Tsaraslondon

This is an excellent performance of Puccini's short, terse exercise in grand guignol. Scotto and Domingo are superb, far outshining their rivals on the old Bellezza set (Margaret Mas and Giacinto Prandelli), though Scotto is taxed by the high C in her solo in the duet with Luigi. However Wixell, good though he is, can't hope to compare with Gobbi's dramatically riveting portrayal of the bargemaster, Michele, one of his greatest recorded performances. Maazel's detailed conducting brings out some interesting parallels with Stravinsky, but Bellezza paces the score more naturally. I find it very hard to choose between the two.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mascagni; Iris.*
*Magda Olivero*/Plinio Clabassi et al.
Fluvio Vernizzi conducting.
Recorded live in the Concertgebouw Amsterdam 1963


----------



## Dr Johnson

Disc 2, Trio in F


----------



## MoonlightSonata

*Ravel - Bolero*
"Orchestration without music" this may be, but it's very good nonetheless.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

MoonlightSonata said:


> *Lilburn, Aoteroa Overture*
> I think this is my favourite of Lilburn's works that I've heard so far.


Does New Zealand have composers too???? Or just very intelligent sheep?


----------



## MoonlightSonata

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Does New Zealand have composers too???? Or just very intelligent sheep?


Contrary to widely held beliefs, there are actually some living things in New Zealand that aren't sheep. Of course, most of these are cows but that's beside the point.


----------



## MrTortoise

Vaneyes said:


> Thanks for posting, MrT. I wasn't aware of that album. :tiphat:


My first listen to Polyptyque, and I'm coming back to listen to the rest.

It is available via google play, my choice of a streaming service even though the tagging seems to subscribe to the 1000 monkeys/typewriters/Shakespeare and infinite time theory.


----------



## Guest

MoonlightSonata said:


> Contrary to widely held beliefs, there are actually some living things in New Zealand that aren't sheep. Of course, most of these are cows but that's beside the point.


I'd assumed everyone in New Zealand was involved with the All Blacks, to ensure their continuing, eternal global domination.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Final listening last night and initial listening today - Poulenc and Shostakovich.

Poulenc - Concert champêtre for Harpshichord & Orchestra (1927-28), Concerto for Organ, Timpani & Strings (1934-38) and Suite française d'après Claude Gervaise: version for harpsichord and orchestra (1935):










Shostakovich - Symphony no.4 op.43 (1935-36), Symphony no.5 op.47 (1937) and Symphony no.6 op.54 (1939):


----------



## Heliogabo

Mahlerian said:


> Mahler's versions were made for Mahler's time and the instrumental ensemble and techniques of his time, many of which are still used today. That said, there haven't been all that many recordings of his reorchestrations of Schumann. Who else recorded them besides Chailly?


This are the ones that I have


----------



## Pugg

​*Mozart: L'oca del Cairo/ Lo Sposo Deluso*
Fisher-Dieskau/ Wiens / Schreier et al.
_Schreier & Davis conducting
_


----------



## jim prideaux

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> One of my three favourite recordings of Schumann's symphonies (the others are by Zinman and Bernstein). Original orchestrations here, with utter clarity and colour and drive that is ruined in bastardised versions by Mahler etc. that are so often recorded by other conductors.
> 
> No. 2, I'll listen to no. 3 as well if I have time


this post has inspired me to return to these symphonies after a month hiatus-it was Zinman that originally 'cracked' these works for me and then Gardiner/Szell followed-I am less inclined however to be as dismissive of the Mahler 'versions' as recorded by Chailly.........so off to the gym with the 2nd and 3rd........


----------



## jim prideaux

jim prideaux said:


> this post has inspired me to return to these symphonies after a month hiatus-it was Zinman that originally 'cracked' these works for me and then Gardiner/Szell followed-I am less inclined however to be as dismissive of the Mahler 'versions' as recorded by Chailly.........so off to the gym with the 2nd and 3rd........


incidentally...the Oramo/Stockholm recordings of the Schumann symphonies have been the recipient of less acknowledgement than they warrant!


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

CD6: Musique de chambre. Some early chamber works from the 40s to start off but going all the way through to stuff he was touching up only five years go.










_Sarabande et Cortège_ for bassoon and piano
_Sonatine pour flûte et piano
Sonate pour hautbois et piano
Choral, Cadence et Fugato_ for trombone and piano
_Quatre figures de résonances_ for two pianos
_Ainsi la Nuit_ for string quartet (love this, one of my favourite works for string quartet!)
_Les Citations_ for oboe, harpsichord, double bass and percussion


----------



## bejart

Antonio Vivaldi (1678-1741): Bassoon Concerto in A Minor, RV 495

Bela Drahos conducting the Nicolaus Esterhazy Sinfonia -- Tamas Benkocs, bassoon


----------



## Pugg

​*Massenet; La Navarraise.*
Lucia Popp/Alain Vanzo /Gerard Souzay.
_Antonio de Almeida conducting_
(on L.P)


----------



## Badinerie

^^^ Love that LP...

But right now; Gawd what a day! I need Berlioz. I need Victoria de los angeles. Stat!


----------



## Pugg

​*Spohr; Symphonies 7 & 9*


----------



## hpowders

J.S. Bach Well Tempered Clavier Book One
Luc Beauséjour, harpsichord

A fine companion to my recently purchased Book Two of his.

One of the best versions I have ever experienced.

I suggest lovers of Bach on harpsichord pounce....especially at the Naxos bargain price.

A no-brainer!


----------



## Orfeo

*Sir Charles Villiers Stanford*
Irish Rhapsodies I-VI.
-Lydia Mordkovitch, violin (no. VI), Rapheal Wallfisch, cello (no. III).
-The Ulster Orchestra/Vernon Handley.
_-->Birthday Anniversary (born September 30, 1852).

_*Sir Charles Hubert H Parry
*Symphonies nos. III "The English" & IV.
-The London Philharmonic/Matthias Bamert.*

Sir William Walton*
Symphony no. I.
-The London Philharmonic/Bryden Thomson.

*Frank Bridge*
The Sea, Summer, Cherry Ripe, Enter Spring, Lament.
-The Royal Liverpool Philharmonic/Sir Charles Groves.

*Samuel Coleridge Taylor*
Symphonic Variations on an African Air.
-The Royal Liverpool Philharmonic/Grant Llewellyn.

*George Butterworth*
Two English Idylls, A Shropshire Lad, The Banks of Green Willow.
-The Royal Liverpool Philharmonic/Grant Llewellyn.

*Hamish MacCunn*
The Land of the Mountain & the Flood.
-The Royal Liverpool Philharmonic/Grant Llewellyn.
:tiphat:


----------



## Marschallin Blair

The espressinated _Gemutlichkeit's _kicking in, and I need some maximum 'fierce.' I just have this copious overflowing of morning energy that needs an 'outlet'! Ha. Ha. Ha. Ha.

What is to be done?

- Callas' _Medea_ and Henze's "Hunt of the Maenads" it is. _;DD_


----------



## Blancrocher

Bernd Alois Zimmermann - Requiem for a Young Poet (Bertini, KRSO)


----------



## Selby

First listen:


----------



## Vasks

_A handful of Haydn_

*F.J. Haydn - Overture to "La vera costanza" (Huss/Koch)
F.J. Haydn - String Quartet #24 (Kodaly/Naxos)
F.J. Haydn - Wind Feldpatita #4 (Winds of Zurich Orchestra/Jecklin)*


----------



## Pugg

​*Thomas; Hamlet*
_Dame Joan Sutherland/ Sherrill Milnes.
Richard Bonynge conducting._:tiphat:


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Mahler, Symphony No. 5*

I was disappointed with Kubelik's 1971 recording. I pulled this out because of Ms. Blair's enthusiasm for it. In contrast to Keublik, this is dynamic and engaging.


----------



## EDaddy

http://postimage.org/

Brahms - Clarinet Sonata No. 2 in E-Flat Major, Op. 120


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1991.


----------



## Vaneyes

Sampling for *Dukas* birthday (1865).


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Manxfeeder said:


> *Mahler, Symphony No. 5*
> 
> I was disappointed with Kubelik's 1971 recording. I pulled this out because of Ms. Blair's enthusiasm for it. In contrast to Keublik, this is dynamic and engaging.












Manxy, for maximal effect, try playing the very opening of Sinopoli's Mahler's _Fifth_.

Those glorious Philharmonia horns!- definitely the most heroic opening I've ever heard of the symphony. . .

I'm thrilled you like the Karajan.


----------



## starthrower

^^^
That Dukas sonata is massive. How is the sound on that Hyperion disc? I have the Essential Dukas on Chandos, and while the orchestral recordings sound great, the piano sound on the sonata is lousy.


----------



## Mahlerian

Mozart: Le nozze di Figaro, K492, Act 1
Wixell, Norman, Freni, Ganzarolli, Minton, Casula
BBC Symphony Orchestra, cond. Davis









Figaro is such a wonderful outpouring of music.


----------



## eljr

*Gidon Kremer / Kremerata Baltica
New Seasons*

I am just loving this new release!

Best of 2015 so far, IMHO.


----------



## AClockworkOrange

My listening today has been fairly random:

*Arthur Honegger: Symphonies No. 2 & 3 'Liturgique*
Herbert Von Karajan & Berliner Philharmoniker

*Ludwig Van Beethoven: Symphony No. 2*
Sergiu Celibidache & the Munchner Philhamoniker

*JS Bach: Mass in B Minor (Disc 1)*
Otto Klemperer & the New Philharmonia et al.
_ I don't usually like leaving works unfinished - especially as beautiful as this but after getting pulled away towards the end of the first disc, I decided to make a clean break and listen to one of my new arrivals... _

**Currently* Dmitri Shostakovich: The Film Music - Volume 1*
Vassily Sinaisky & the BBC Philharmonic






















​


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Haitink's first movement of Tchaikovsky's _First Symphony_ "Winter Dreams" has all of the elements that I love in a fervid-yet-elegant Tchaikovsky reading. The gossamer Concertgebouw strings at the beginning are even more poised to me than the seventies Karajan reading with the Berlin Philharmonic. And when the first movement really starts to take off with the brass?- its majesty is just beyond compare to me as well.


----------



## johnnysc

Bach - English Suites 2,4 & 5

Murray Perahia


----------



## realdealblues

Mahler: Das Lied Von Der Erde

View attachment 75878


Fritz Reiner/Chicago Symphony Orchestra
Soloists: William Lewis, Maureen Forrester

Highly underrated recording in my book. It may not rate as high as Klemperer (EMI) or Haitink (Philips), but it's still top shelf in my book.


----------



## Vronsky

*Shostakovich*









Shostakovich The Gadfly Suite *·* Five Days-Five Nights Suite
National Symphony Orchestra of Ukraine
Theodore Kuchar










Shostakovich Symphony No. 10 in E minor, op. 93 (CD8)
London Symphony Orchestra
Mstislav Rostropovich


----------



## Mahlerian

realdealblues said:


> Mahler: Das Lied Von Der Erde
> 
> Fritz Reiner/Chicago Symphony Orchestra
> Soloists: William Lewis, Maureen Forrester
> 
> Highly underrated recording in my book. It may not rate as high as Klemperer (EMI) or Haitink (Philips), but it's still top shelf in my book.


Can't agree, sorry. I find that Reiner doesn't get Mahler's music at all. Forrester sings wonderfully, though.


----------



## padraic

Bruckner: Symphony No. 8
Sergiu Celibidache/Munich Philharmoniker (EMI)

There simply aren't enough superlatives for me to describe my feelings toward this work and this performance in particular.


----------



## realdealblues

Mahlerian said:


> Can't agree, sorry. I find that Reiner doesn't get Mahler's music at all. Forrester sings wonderfully, though.


Haha...I know we completely disagree on a bunch of Mahler recordings Mahlerian, but as they say different strokes for different folks ;-)


----------



## scratchgolf

I started this morning with Bruckner 5 - Celibidache








then turned to Magnard 3 - Plasson 








Thanks to ArtRock for reminding me about Magnard. Wonderful symphonist who should please Bruckner and Mahler fans alike.


----------



## Dr Johnson

MacMillan, Symphony No. 3 "Silence". Private recording from the wireless, Proms 2003. BBC Philharmonic, composer.


----------



## hpowders

realdealblues said:


> Mahler: Das Lied Von Der Erde
> 
> View attachment 75878
> 
> 
> Fritz Reiner/Chicago Symphony Orchestra
> Soloists: William Lewis, Maureen Forrester
> 
> Highly underrated recording in my book. It may not rate as high as Klemperer (EMI) or Haitink (Philips), but it's still top shelf in my book.


Disagree. Reiner speaks Mahler with a very foreign accent, IMHO.


----------



## johnnysc

Gershwin - Rhapsody In Blue & An American In Paris
Grofe - Grand Canyon Suite

New York Philharmonic
Columbia Symphony
Leonard Bernstein


----------



## realdealblues

hpowders said:


> Disagree. Reiner speaks Mahler with a very foreign accent, IMHO.


Haha...well, as far as I know he only made the two recordings: Das Lied Von Der Erde & Symphony No. 4. I find both of them very convincing. While critics are to be taken with a grain of salt, I always agreed with David Hurwitz on this one:

_"Whether in regular stereo or SACD three-channel sound, the improvement is simply amazing, revealing Reiner's wizardry with Mahler's pellucid orchestration at its most persuasive. Although Reiner is sometimes thought to be a "cold" conductor, his work here is a model of sensitivity and expressive subtlety.

Two examples suffice: he takes the big eruption at the center of "Von der Schönheit" at a tempo that permits Maureen Forrester to actually sing the notes and still manages to inject the music with the proper sense of urgency. In "Der Abschied" Reiner's shaping of the big orchestral interlude between its two parts is a model of world-weary heartbreak. Note the barely perceptible hesitations in the two phrases leading up to the melodic climax, with its wailing woodwind. Great stuff!"
_
Those kinds of intimate touches make this recording very special to me and very much worth hearing.


----------



## science

hpowders said:


> Disagree. Reiner speaks Mahler with a very foreign accent, IMHO.


Well, it's Chinese anyway. I agree with realdealblues on this one.


----------



## science

Vaneyes said:


> Sampling for *Dukas* birthday (1865).


I haven't compared it to other performances or recordings, but I love that disk. I first heard of Dukas' piano sonata here at talkclassical, way back when they were doing the solo piano list.


----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## elgar's ghost

More Shostakovich to end the day...

Symphony no.7 op.60 (1941), Symphony no.8 op.65 (1943), Symphony no.9 op.70 (1945) and Symphony no.10 op.93 (1953):


----------



## Marschallin Blair

realdealblues said:


> Haha...well, as far as I know he only made the two recordings: Das Lied Von Der Erde & Symphony No. 4. I find both of them very convincing. While critics are to be taken with a grain of salt, I always agreed with David Hurwitz on this one:
> 
> _"Whether in regular stereo or SACD three-channel sound, the improvement is simply amazing, revealing Reiner's wizardry with Mahler's pellucid orchestration at its most persuasive. Although Reiner is sometimes thought to be a "cold" conductor, his work here is a model of sensitivity and expressive subtlety.
> 
> Two examples suffice: he takes the big eruption at the center of "Von der Schönheit" at a tempo that permits Maureen Forrester to actually sing the notes and still manages to inject the music with the proper sense of urgency. In "Der Abschied" Reiner's shaping of the big orchestral interlude between its two parts is a model of world-weary heartbreak. Note the barely perceptible hesitations in the two phrases leading up to the melodic climax, with its wailing woodwind. Great stuff!"
> _
> Those kinds of intimate touches make this recording very special to me and very much worth hearing.


- And that's all that matters.

One conductor of Mahler whom I absolutely don't care for in any dramatic sense is Pierre Boulez.

His Mahler's _Fifth_ is the most anti-heroic and defeated-sense-of-life reading that I've ever heard.

But, 'yes'- beautiful clarifying of the textures. . . for what its worth.


----------



## Eramirez156

Found at my local used bookstore for three dollars

*Symphony no. 10 (1954)
Symphony no. 21 (1963)*
*Havergal Brian*









*Leicestershire Schools Symphony Orchestra*

*James Loughran (10)
Eric Pinkett (21)*

*Unicorn RHS313*


----------



## Vaneyes

*WAM*: Symphony 39, recorded December 1975.










Related: Harnoncourt Mozart Theory

http://www.theguardian.com/music/tomserviceblog/2009/apr/29/nikolaus-harnoncourt-mozart-theory


----------



## Vaneyes

hpowders said:


> Disagree. Reiner speaks Mahler with a very foreign accent, IMHO.


Fritz has an Achilles heel or two in his repertoire...who doesn't. I occasionally kid about Fritz being the recipient of the Bruckner Society Medal of Honor. The only evidence of him recording Bruckner are excerpts from Symphony 4.


----------



## Mahlerian

Marschallin Blair said:


> - And that's all that matters.
> 
> One conductor of Mahler whom I absolutely don't care for in any dramatic sense is Pierre Boulez.
> 
> His Mahler's _Fifth_ is the most anti-heroic and defeated-sense-of-life reading that I've ever heard.
> 
> But, 'yes'- beautiful clarifying of the textures. . . for what its worth.


He also has an impeccable sense of the dramatic narrative and an incisive yet fluid rhythmic pulse. I find Boulez's Mahler irresistible in its inevitability.

"Sense of life" reflects only the perspective of the hearer anyway. To me, Boulez's Mahler Fifth is very exciting. It also has great cover art.


----------



## Vaneyes

starthrower said:


> ^^^
> That Dukas sonata is massive. How is the sound on that Hyperion disc? I have the Essential Dukas on Chandos, and while the orchestral recordings sound great, the piano sound on the sonata is lousy.


Sound seems okay. I'm new to the work by only sampling. No comparative thought thus far. :tiphat:


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Mahlerian said:


> He also has an impeccable sense of the dramatic narrative and an incisive yet fluid rhythmic pulse. I find Boulez's Mahler irresistible in its inevitability.
> 
> *"Sense of life" reflects only the perspective of the hearer anyway. * To me, Boulez's Mahler Fifth is very exciting. It also has great cover art.












Not necessarily.

I'd call Alexander's cavalry cutting down Darius at Gaugamela 'heroic.'

Whereas I'd call Napoleon's route of his imperial army at Borodino 'unheroic.'

Both are 'battle'- and neither depends on the 'perspective' of the viewer.

_Mutatis mutandis_ for Karajan's epic second movement of Mahler's _Fifth_ versus Bouelz's anemic botch.

'Winning is winning.'


----------



## realdealblues

Liszt: Totentanz
Rachmaninov: Piano Concerto No. 1

View attachment 75887


Fritz Reiner/Chicago Symphony Orchestra
Pianist: Byron Janis

First time hearing these particular recordings. Janis just sounds ferocious in Totentanz! The Rachmaninov concerto is no less furious in spots too. Reiner and the CSO's accompaniment sound great as always. Fun stuff!


----------



## Mahlerian

Marschallin Blair said:


> Not necessarily.
> 
> I'd call Alexander's cavalry cutting down Darius at Gaugamela 'heroic.'
> 
> Whereas I'd call the route of Napoleon's imperial army at Borodino 'unheroic.'
> 
> Both are 'battle'- and neither depends on the 'perspective' of the viewer.
> 
> _Mutatis mutandis_ for Karajan's epic second movement of Mahler's _Fifth_ versus Bouelz's anemic botch.
> 
> 'Winning is winning.'


Karajan's Mahler makes me wince in disgust. I don't feel anything heroic about it, much less anything that sounds like Mahler. He had not the first idea about how Mahler's music should sound, nor any sense of the dramatic arc of the works. I thought this even before I learned that he was so unfeeling as to consider making a cut in the finale of the Sixth.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Mahlerian said:


> Karajan's Mahler makes me wince in disgust. I don't feel anything heroic about it, much less anything that sounds like Mahler. He had not the first idea about how Mahler's music should sound, nor any sense of the dramatic arc of the works. I thought this even before I learned that he was so unfeeling as to consider making a cut in the finale of the Sixth.


You can choose the frozen tundra of Borodino if you want- but I'm going forward with Karajan to Babylon.


----------



## Mahlerian

Marschallin Blair said:


> You can choose the frozen tundra of Borodino if you want- but I'm going forward with Karajan to Babylon.




You could always accept that people hear things differently. If you want Karajan's utter misunderstanding of Mahler rather than the actual Mahler of Tennstedt, Bernstein, Walter, and Boulez, be my guest. But don't expect me to call it Mahler's music.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Mahlerian said:


> You could always accept that people hear things differently. If you want Karajan's utter misunderstanding of Mahler rather than the actual Mahler of Tennstedt, Bernstein, Walter, and Boulez, be my guest. But don't expect me to call it Mahler's music.


Your _ex cathedra imprimatur_ is neither desired not required to validate Karajan's greatness.


----------



## Mahlerian

Marschallin Blair said:


> Your _ex cathedra imprimatur_ is neither desired not required to validate Karajan's greatness.


I don't deny that Karajan was great at some things. It's just that Mahler was absolutely not one of them. Nor am I asking you to accept anything because I say so, so there's nothing _ex cathedra_ about it, unlike your assertions that Boulez's reading conveys a "defeated sense of life" and that this is not up to perspective, which are in fact _ex cathedra_.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

*Shostakovich
Symphony No. 10 in E minor, Op. 93*
Petrenko, LPO [Naxos, 2010]

I've got to know and like this symphony a lot since hearing the Halle perform it a year or two ago.










*
Villa-Lobos
Complete music for solo guitar
Chôros No.1 (1920) Typico
Suite Populaire Brésilienne (1908-1912)
12 Etudes (1929)
5 Préludes (1940)*
Norbert Kraft (guitar) [Naxos, rec. 1998]

Old favourites, this is pretty good stuff. Wasn't someone (CoAG?) commenting on the ubiquity of Norbert Kraft the other day? He does a fine job in this disc of Villa-lobos' solo guitar compositions.










*
Rameau
The Keyboard Works
Premier livre de pièces de clavecin
Pièces de clavecin
Nouvelles suites de pièces de clavecin
Pièces de clavecin en concerts*
Marcelle Meyer [Erato, 2014, rec. 1946 - 55]

This 2-CD set is rather splendid - I have been enjoying it for much of this evening


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Mahlerian said:


> I don't deny that Karajan was great at some things. It's just that Mahler was absolutely not one of them. Nor am I asking you to accept anything because I say so, so there's nothing _ex cathedra_ about it, unlike your assertions that Boulez's reading conveys a "defeated sense of life" and that this is not up to perspective, which are in fact _ex cathedra_.


If you want to call me an_ ex cathedra_ Ultramontanist because I refuse to call a 'route' a 'victory'- then I am content to be so called.

- Just please don't call me a self-described communist who wants to burn down opera houses.


----------



## SeptimalTritone

Marschallin Blair said:


> If you want to call me an_ ex cathedra_ Ultramontanist because I refuse to call a 'route' a 'victory'- then I am content to be so called.
> 
> - Just please don't call me a self-described communist who wants to burn down opera houses.


And yet you revere a dude who thought that Mendelssohn's music was tragic because of the inability of Mendelssohn's Jew-mind to write something profound, and who thought that Jews in general were like scavenger birds who feasted on the dead, decaying parts of music and art?

I'd rather burn down opera houses, myself.

_;D_


----------



## TwoPhotons

*Paul Dukas *- Ariane et Barbe-bleue, Gary Bertini cond/ WDR Symphony Orchestra Cologne.

Great work of music, shame about the trite cover art.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

SeptimalTritone said:


> And yet you revere a dude who thought that Mendelssohn's music was tragic because of the inability of Mendelssohn's Jew-mind to write something profound, and who thought that Jews in general were like scavenger birds who feasted on the dead, decaying parts of music and art?
> 
> _;D_


May I ask what your source is for this?


----------



## Marschallin Blair

SeptimalTritone said:


> And yet you revere a dude who thought that Mendelssohn's music was tragic because of the inability of Mendelssohn's Jew-mind to write something profound, and who thought that Jews in general were like scavenger birds who feasted on the dead, decaying parts of music and art?
> 
> I'd rather burn down opera houses, myself.
> 
> _;D_


'Interesting' _non sequitur_.

What are you 'talking' about?


----------



## Marschallin Blair

GregMitchell said:


> Can I ask what your source is for this?


Whim.

Hunch.

Intuition.

Fantasy.

'Non-reality.'


----------



## MoonlightSonata

*Silvestrov - Alleluia*
Very beautiful - I think Silvestrov might be the next composer for me to explore.


----------



## Eramirez156

Just time for a *Nielsen Symphony*









*Symphony No.3, Op.27 'Sinfonia Espansiva'*
*Carl Nielsen*









*Finnish Radio Symphony Orchestra
Jukka-Pekka Saraste*


----------



## George O

Domenico Scarlatti (1685-1757)

11 Sonatas

Clara Haskil, piano

on Westminster (NYC), from 1951

5 stars


----------



## Oliver

Some of this sounds like it was copied straight from Bartok's SQ's. Does anyone have any recommendations for Ligeti, perhaps something a bit more original?


----------



## MoonlightSonata

*Mahler - Symphony No.1*
I find the third movement to be deliciously melancholy.


----------



## elgar's ghost

TwoPhotons said:


> *Paul Dukas *- Ariane et Barbe-bleue, Gary Bertini cond/ WDR Symphony Orchestra Cologne.
> 
> Great work of music, shame about the trite cover art.


Capriccio have been doing quite a bit of that recently with their budget reissues - as far as I'm concerned it seems a bit gratuitous not to say nearly always irrelevant to the works themselves but I suppose one man's crass marketing ploy is another man's babefest...


----------



## elgar's ghost

Oliver said:


> Some of this sounds like it was copied straight from Bartok's SQ's. Does anyone have any recommendations for Ligeti, perhaps something a bit more original?


Erm...String Quartet no.2???


----------



## George O

elgars ghost said:


> Capriccio have been doing quite a bit of that recently with their budget reissues - as far as I'm concerned it seems a bit gratuitous not to say nearly always irrelevant to the works themselves but I suppose one man's crass marketing ploy is another man's babefest...


Well, I can't really think of _anything_ that isn't marketed with a beautiful woman or a handsome man. Sex sells.


----------



## Guest

OK, so I'm sitting my chair enjoying the audacious virtuosity and youthful ardor (he was only 19 when he recorded this disc) of Shimkus--a pianist who is clearly having fun with these pieces, and then my jaw drops as I read a line from the booklet: "These performances are completely unedited."  Anyone who can dash off the Bach-Busoni Chaconne, Mozart-Liszt Don Juan Fantasy, or Mendelssohn-Horowitz Wedding March with such apparent ease and cleanliness, not to mention great musicality, is truly someone special. Great sound, too.


----------



## George O

Joseph Haydn (1732-1809)

String Quartet in C Major, op 76, no 3 ("Emperor")
String Quartet in D Minor, op 76, no 2 ("Quinten")

Galimir String Quartet

on Period Records (NYC), from 1950


----------



## elgar's ghost

George O said:


> Well, I can't really think of _anything_ that isn't marketed with a beautiful woman or a handsome man. Sex sells.


True, and I like a pretty face as much as the next person but the original Capriccio sleeve art was better suited, even when it was dull.

Exhibit A:

















Exhibit B:


----------



## johnnysc

Haydn - Symphony No. 95

London Philharmonic/Solti


----------



## Blancrocher

Michael Finnissy - 2nd String Quartet (Kreutzer Quartet)


----------



## nightscape

*Tchaikovsky* - Symphony No. 6 (Jansons/Oslo)










*Brahms* - Serenades (Mackerras/Scottish Chamber Orchestra)










*Barber* - Violin Concerto (Hahn/Wolff/St. Paul)

*Meyer* - Violin Concerto (Hahn/Wolff/St. Paul)


----------



## Becca

MoonlightSonata said:


> *Lilburn, Aoteroa Overture*
> I think this is my favourite of Lilburn's works that I've heard so far.


Have you listened to his _A Song of Islands_?


----------



## MoonlightSonata

Becca said:


> Have you listened to his _A Song of Islands_?


Not yet, but I certainly plan to.


----------



## Becca

Marschallin Blair said:


> [
> 
> _Mutatis mutandis_ for Karajan's epic second movement of Mahler's _Fifth_ versus Bouelz's anemic botch.
> 
> 'Winning is winning.'


I will stay out of this particular fray other than to note that I have attended a live performance of Boulez doing the Mahler 5th with the Los Angeles Philharmonic. The most memorable part of that concert was that it was in the Libby Bowl, an outside stage, at the Ojai Festival on a gorgeous June evening. Meanwhile I retain my loyalty to the Barbirolli recording.


----------



## Balthazar

*Beethoven ~ Piano Sonata No. 15, Op. 28.* Versions by Richard Goode (shown), Paul Lewis, Annie Fischer, Stephen Kovacevich, and Glenn Gould.

*Myaskovsky ~ Cello Sonata No. 2, Op. 81.* Marina Tarasova on cello, Alexandr Polezhaev at the piano.

*Grisey ~ Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil.* Catherine Dubosc sings soprano with the Klangforum Wien led by Sylvain Cambreling.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Becca said:


> I will stay out of this particular fray other than to note that I have attended a live performance of Boulez doing the Mahler 5th with the Los Angeles Philharmonic. The most memorable part of that concert was that it was in the Libby Bowl, an outside stage, at the Ojai Festival on a gorgeous June evening. Meanwhile I retain my loyalty to the Barbirolli recording.
> 
> View attachment 75897


You're so 'Switzerland,' Becca.

What fun is that? Ha. Ha. Ha. Ha.

I'm glad you had a delightful summer time at the Libby Bowl.

Sometimes the best part of a concert for me is the goings-on on the road trip to and from the venue.

I absolutely relate.


----------



## Weston

*M&Ms Melodic Manipulations*

*Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 11 in F, K. 413 *
Matyas Antal / Concentus Hungaricus / Jeno Jando, humming and some piano too.










Hey! There is an out of character dissonance in one of the left hand notes in the first movement -- well a bass note anyway. Or it may be merely a second interval but still clashing for the time. You know the part I'm referring to? It happens twice, like a low grace note that is not released before its target note is struck, creating a kind of _brrrrr . . ._ for a moment. I may be warming to this Mozart fellow!

Once again Jando seems to be humming though. 

*Mahler: Symphony No. 1 in D major, "Titan"*
Valery Gergiev / London Symphony Orchestra










Following MoonlightSonata, accidentally or snychronicitously, this will be about my third deep listen to Mahler 1 in as many years. I'm pretty sure I've "gotten" this work finally. I'm not sure what the impediment was. The work seems fairly straightforward now.

1st movement. Sounds Wagnerian almost, whereas I remember other Mahler symphonies sound a bit like a more tasteful R. Strauss. Maybe I'm getting the impression of Wagner from the birdsong and the long sonorous notes.

2nd movement. Ah yes. I remember this opening theme well. I love the bit with the staccato-ish cellos (or double basses?) tumbling quietly down toward yet another reiteration of the theme which does not grow tiresome.

3rd movement. Playing the popular French nursery melody in a minor key sounds almost Russian to me tonight.

4th movement. Feels like we "dropped the needle" into the middle of a development section, but the theme when it finally appears is pretty exciting. Oh and -- is there a phrase or two from the first movement recurring here? A series of notes I have called, for lack of a more knowledgeable description, the "Star Trek opening / Pachelbel cannon bass" motif? Nice touch. It keeps reappearing briefly as I type. Then there's that amazing modulation at full power. Mahler sure liked bass drums it seems. Birds reappear later too. Lots of other reappearing themes.

Well I truly enjoyed that! Further music tonight would be pointless.


----------



## Pugg

​*Mozart; piano concerto 27*
Murray Perahia


----------



## Marschallin Blair

George O said:


> Well, I can't really think of _anything_ that isn't marketed with a beautiful woman or a handsome man. Sex sells.





















Absolutely.


----------



## helenora

*Charles Koechlin Symphony no.1*, but then I'll go back to Bruckner, sure LOL, continue his masses 3 and 2 and then again 1


----------



## Pugg

​ *Bach ; piano concertos*
_Alexandre Tharaud _


----------



## Pugg

*CD of the month*



*Renée Fleming and the Emerson String Quartet *


----------



## Badinerie

Bit of a mixture this morning. I started with this lp. Mine is a Philips pressing though. Lovely airy and dynamic.










Moved on to this now.


----------



## Pugg

​*Verdi ; Arias*
_Aprile Millo._


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

CD3: Œuvres concertantes et instrumentales.










_Tout un monde lointain..._ (cello concerto)
_L'Arbre des Songes_ (violin concerto)
Lynn Harrell on cello, Pierre Amoyal on violin, Orchestre National de France, Charles Dutoit waving the stick
_Sur le même accord_ (a nocturne for violin and orchestra)
Anne-Sophie Mutter, Orchestre Philharmonique de Radio France, Kurt Masur
_Triois strophes sur le nom de Sacher_ (for solo cello)
Tatjana Vassiljeva


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Oliver said:


> Some of this sounds like it was copied straight from Bartok's SQ's. Does anyone have any recommendations for Ligeti, perhaps something a bit more original?


Defintiely not his sonata for solo cello then (the opening I am positive was lifted right out of the fifth quartet).

Check out maybe his Mysteries of the Macabre, Chamber Concerto, Piano Concerto, Atmosphères and Études for piano.


----------



## Pugg

*Bellini: La Sonnambula
*
_Dessay/ Meli/ Colombara et al
Evelino Pidò conducting _


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Well I gave in to the marketing and bought this new set. I'm not sure why. *Aida* isn't even my favourite Verdi opera, and yet I now have five recordings of it.

Presentation of this new studio recording (a rarity in itself these days) harks back to the old days. A nice hard back book, acts I and II given a CD each, with the last two acts on the final CD. Full text, translations and notes in three languages are included, with copious photos of the sessions, and all at an introductory bargain price. Warner have put a lot of faith in the enterprise, and I hope it will be a success, if only to precipitate more new studio recordings of opera.

So what of the performance? Well, to my mind, the two stars are Kaufmann and Pappano. Kaufmann fulfills all the requirements for strong heroic tone _and_ lyrical poetry. The ending of _Celeste Aida_ is one of the best I've heard, hitting the top Bb mezzoforte, then making a diminuendo to a truly ppp morendo close. He is every inch the noble warrior, the tender lover, and the tormented man torn between the two. It is a considerable achievement and one of the best Radames we have had on disc.

Pappano's shaping of the score is excellent and in the best Italian tradition, less self conscious than Karajan I, less apt to push the orchestra into the foreground than Karajan II and far preferable to the bombastic Solti. His balancing of the score's public and private elements is just about perfect, and his Santa Cecilia orchestra play brilliantly for him. The sound too is very good, achieving an excellent balance between orchestra and singers, who are never drowned out as they are in Karajan II.

The rest have all I think been bettered elsewhere. Best of them is Ludovic Tezier's Amonasro, a baritone with a good solid centre to his tone, and an almost Gobbi-like grasp of the role's dramatic demands. I have heard much firmer basses in the roles of Ramfis and the King than Erwin Schrott and Marco Spotti and neither of them makes much of an impression.

Of the two women, Ekaterina Semenchuk has all the notes and power for Amneris, just missing out on a really individual response to the words. I liked her quite a lot, though not as much as my favourite Baltsa. As for Harteros, I have equivocal feelings. There are times when the role taxes her to the limit, and the ascent to top C in _O patria mia_ is hard won, the final note thin, acrid and not quite in tune. She is easily outclassed by Caballe here. However she uses the words wonderfully well, and is thoroughly inside the role. My problem is that, though more responsive to the text than, say, Price or Tebadi, I find the voice itself somewhat anonymous. In some ways she reminds me of Freni, also a singer on the light side, and who also sings well off the words, but Freni makes the pleasanter, more individual sound.

So maybe not the last word in *Aida* recordings, but one I shall return to for Kaufmann, Pappano at least.


----------



## MoonlightSonata

*Schoenberg - Verklärte Nacht*


----------



## MrTortoise

Franz Schubert

String Quartet No 14 in D minor 'Death and the Maiden', D.810

Quartetto Italiano


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

MoonlightSonata said:


> *Schoenberg - Verklärte Nacht*


But which one??????


----------



## ArtMusic

Superb, absolutely superb.


----------



## elgar's ghost

This morning - Poulenc, Lyatoshinsky and Copland.

Poulenc - all the solo piano music except for Cinq Impromptus, Feuillets d'album, Promenades and Badinage:










Lyatoshinsky - Symphony no.2 op.26 (1935-56 - rev. 1940) and Slavic Concerto for Piano & Orchestra op.54 (1953):








(sorry - unable to source larger image)

Copland - Sextet for Clarinet, Two Violins, Viola, Violoncello, and Piano (1937), Piano Quartet (1950) and Piano Variations (1930):


----------



## Pugg

*Hol: Symphonies no 1 & 3*
Residentie Orkest The hauge.
_Matthias Bambert 
_


----------



## Pugg

Kontrapunctus said:


> OK, so I'm sitting my chair enjoying the audacious virtuosity and youthful ardor (he was only 19 when he recorded this disc) of Shimkus--a pianist who is clearly having fun with these pieces, and then my jaw drops as I read a line from the booklet: "These performances are completely unedited."  Anyone who can dash off the Bach-Busoni Chaconne, Mozart-Liszt Don Juan Fantasy, or Mendelssohn-Horowitz Wedding March with such apparent ease and cleanliness, not to mention great musicality, is truly someone special. Great sound, too.


You know what this means for my wallet don't you?:lol::tiphat:


----------



## eljr

*Grigory Sokolov
The Salzburg Recital*


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

I am listening to my preferred version of Bruckner's lovely 4th symphony.


----------



## pmsummer




----------



## Pugg

*Just arrived:*
​Tracklist 1
1.Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart - Allegro - Piano Concerto in F, KV 242 "Lodron" version for two pianos and orchestra
2.Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart - Adagio - Piano Concerto in F, KV 242 "Lodron" version for two pianos and orchestra
3.Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart - Rondeu. Temo di Menuetto - Piano Concerto in F, KV 242 "Lodron" version for two pianos and orchestra
4.Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart - Allegro - Piano Concerto in E flat, KV 365 (KV 316a) for two pianos and orchestra
5.Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart - Andante - Piano Concerto in E flat, KV 365 (KV 316a) for two pianos and orchestra
6.Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart - Rondeau. Allegro - Piano Concerto in E flat, KV 365 (KV 316a) for two pianos and orchestra
7.Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart - Allegro - Piano Sonata in D major, KV 381 for piano four hands
8.Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart - Andante - Piano Sonata in D major, KV 381 for piano four hands
9.Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart - Allegro molto - Piano Sonata in D major, KV 381 for piano four hands

*Lucas and Arthur Jussen *


----------



## chesapeake bay

Mentioned in the Pavarotti poll and now I have to listen to it


----------



## Pugg

chesapeake bay said:


> Mentioned in the Pavarotti poll and now I have to listen to it


You won't regret it :tiphat:


----------



## jim prideaux

having really been impressed by Sakari Oramo's recordings of the Schumann symphonies with the Royal Stockholm S.O. I noticed that there were relatively cheap copies of his recordings of the Sibelius symphonies with the CBSO available on-line and as a result I am now listening to the 3rd......vivid, transparent, muscular, driven-all adjectives that might apply to this initially impressive Erato CD......will have to see what he does with the 5th!

over the last few evenings have also listened on line for the first time to various Janacek piano pieces....wondering now why I had not bothered before with such evocative music?


----------



## Vasks

_The Joachims_ 

*Joseph Joachim - Elegiac Overture (Bader/Koch)
Joachim Raff - Italian Suite (Edlinger/Marco Polo)*


----------



## realdealblues

Two versions of Rachmaninov's Concerto with Lenny at the helm.

*Rachmaninov: Piano Concerto No. 2 in C minor, Op. 18*

View attachment 75903


Leonard Bernstein/New York Philharmonic
Pianist: Philippe Entremont

View attachment 75904


Leonard Bernstein/New York Philharmonic
Pianist: Gary Graffman

Both were fine recordings. Entremont seemed to be more nervous, high energy, while Graffman seemed more cool and elegant. Couldn't really say which I liked best, but as usual Lenny and the New York Philharmonic provided great accompaniment to two very fine soloists.


----------



## Pugg

​ Mozart/ Rossini; Arias
*Frederica von Stade.*
Rhpo/ Edo de Waart


----------



## Marschallin Blair

GregMitchell said:


> Well I gave in to the marketing and bought this new set. I'm not sure why. *Aida* isn't even my favourite Verdi opera, and yet I now have five recordings of it.
> 
> Presentation of this new studio recording (a rarity in itself these days) harks back to the old days. A nice hard back book, acts I and II given a CD each, with the last two acts on the final CD. Full text, translations and notes in three languages are included, with copious photos of the sessions, and all at an introductory bargain price. Warner have put a lot of faith in the enterprise, and I hope it will be a success, if only to precipitate more new studio recordings of opera.
> 
> So what of the performance? Well, to my mind, the two stars are Kaufmann and Pappano. Kaufmann fulfills all the requirements for strong heroic tone _and_ lyrical poetry. The ending of _Celeste Aida_ is one of the best I've heard, hitting the top Bb mezzoforte, then making a diminuendo to a truly ppp morendo close. He is every inch the noble warrior, the tender lover, and the tormented man torn between the two. It is a considerable achievement and one of the best Radames we have had on disc.
> 
> Pappano's shaping of the score is excellent and in the best Italian tradition, less self conscious than Karajan I, less apt to push the orchestra into the foreground than Karajan II and far preferable to the bombastic Solti. His balancing of the score's public and private elements is just about perfect, and his Santa Cecilia orchestra play brilliantly for him. The sound too is very good, achieving an excellent balance between orchestra and singers, who are never drowned out as they are in Karajan II.
> 
> The rest have all I think been bettered elsewhere. Best of them is Ludovic Tezier's Amonasro, a baritone with a good solid centre to his tone, and an almost Gobbi-like grasp of the role's dramatic demands. I have heard much firmer basses in the roles of Ramfis and the King than Erwin Schrott and Marco Spotti and neither of them makes much of an impression.
> 
> Of the two women, Ekaterina Semenchuk has all the notes and power for Amneris, just missing out on a really individual response to the words. I liked her quite a lot, though not as much as my favourite Baltsa. As for Harteros, I have equivocal feelings. There are times when the role taxes her to the limit, and the ascent to top C in _O patria mia_ is hard won, the final note thin, acrid and not quite in tune. She is easily outclassed by Caballe here. However she uses the words wonderfully well, and is thoroughly inside the role. My problem is that, though more responsive to the text than, say, Price or Tebadi, I find the voice itself somewhat anonymous. In some ways she reminds me of Freni, also a singer on the light side, and who also sings well off the words, but Freni makes the pleasanter, more individual sound.
> 
> So maybe not the last word in *Aida* recordings, but one I shall return to for Kaufmann, Pappano at least.


Thank you for that beautifully-canvassed, _in extenso _review.

'A-gain.'

_Gramophone _magazine eat your heart out.


----------



## Orfeo

*Roger Sacheverell Coke*
Twenty-four Preludes, opp. 33 & 34.
Variations, op. 37.
-Simon Callaghan, pianist.

*Samuel Coleridge-Taylor*
Twenty-four Negro Melodies, op. 59.
-David Shaffer-Gottschalk, pianist.

*Jānis Mediņš*
Twenty-four Preludes (Dainas).
-Jonathan Powell, pianist.

*Ignacy Jan Paderewski*
Piano Sonata in E-flat minor, op. 21.
-Jonathan Plowright, pianist.

*John Ireland*
Piano Sonata, The Almond Trees, Decorations, Preludes, Rhapsody, etc.
-Eric Parkin, pianist.

*Cyril Scott*
Valse Caprice, Soiree Japonaise, Requiescat, Cherry Ripe, Three Pastorals, etc.
-Leslie De'Ath, pianist.

*Heino Eller*
Sonatina in F-sharp, Eight Pieces, Theme et Variations, Estonian Dance, etc.
-Sten Lassmann, pianist.


----------



## Sir Redcrosse

*Luigi Dallapiccola*
Canti di Prigionia
-Essa-Pekka Salonen conducting the Swedish Radio Symphony Orchestra and Chorus


----------



## Pugg

​*Mendelssohn; piano concertos*
_András Schiff_


----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## starthrower

A cheapo Sony box with no booklet, but I'm very satisfied with Crossley's playing
and the piano sound. Recorded in the early 90s.


----------



## realdealblues

starthrower said:


> A cheapo Sony box with no booklet, but I'm very satisfied with Crossley's playing
> and the piano sound. Recorded in the early 90s.


Just picked that one up myself the other day for $10. I was very satisfied. While not as complete, the other Debussy piano music I have is from Samson Francios and he and Crossley give two very different viewpoints which is nice to hear.


----------



## johnnysc

Verdi - Otello

Mario del Monaco & Renata Tebaldi

Vienna Philharmonic/Karajan


----------



## Pugg

*Verdi : Aida*.
*Harteros/ Kaufmann *et al.
_Antonio Pappano concucting._

Listen Without Prejudice


----------



## realdealblues

*Beethoven: Symphony No. 1 in C, Op. 21*

View attachment 75909


Karl Bohm/Vienna Philharmonic

It was nice to revisit this one. It's really a very fine recording. Moderate tempos, but well judged so that the entire work flows together nicely. Excellent playing by the Vienna Philharmonic. It might not be first choice or appeal to the HIP crowd but it's definitely worth hearing for the excellent sound and balance.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

<Horn fanfare> _"Behold! _<Horn fanfare> _"The. . . 'SEA!'" _

I cherish RVW.

The early morning where I live is summery and gorgeous right now. This is absolutely perfect music for it.

Boult's late-sixties _Sea Symphony_ has absolutely fantastic singing with the choruses. The reading is a bit more poised and Edwardian than I would like- but no matter. Its glorious all the same.

I still like the phrasing, flexibility, and exuberant flow of the Hickox/Philharmonia the best out of all of the _Sea Symphonies _I've heard. Hickox's reading to me 'defines' the Romantic sense of life.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Another outing for Scotto's superb Angelica. In Scotto's hands, and with excellent support from Maazel, the opera is far more complex and intense than the sentimental, piously religious little tale it usually is. Scotto's Angelica is highly strung and tensely overwrought from the outset, which makes complete sense of her actions at the end. It is easy to imagine in this performance that the final miracle is more the hallucination of an unhinged mind.


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1971 - '75.


----------



## rspader

At breakfast via Spotify:


----------



## Heliogabo

*Arnold Schoenberg*
_Verklärte Nacht, Op. 4
String trio, Op. 45_
Juilliard String Quartet
Yo-Yo Ma
Walter Tramper

Powerful and passionate renditions of this masterworks.


----------



## D Smith

Belated birthday wishes to Paul Dukas. I listened to his Piano Sonata, and what a fine work it is. The performance by Chantal Stigliani was excellent, showing assured technique and phrasing; it kept my attention throughout the work's 45 minutes. The recording was fine, though a bit close for my tastes. Recommended.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

GregMitchell said:


> Another outing for Scotto's superb Angelica. In Scotto's hands, and with excellent support from Maazel, the opera is far more complex and intense than the sentimental, piously religious little tale it usually is. Scotto's Angelica is highly strung and tensely overwrought from the outset, which makes complete sense of her actions at the end. It is easy to imagine in this performance that the final miracle is more the hallucination of an unhinged mind.


Thumbs-up!

_Suor Angelica_ was always a kind of 'pleasantly boring' Puccini opera for me- with a couple of set-piece arias.

Renata Scotto's high drama changed all that for me.

Totally riveting performance.


----------



## Blancrocher

Scarlatti: 32 Sonatas (Ts'ong); Britten: Bridge Variations, Illuminations, Lachrymae (Csaba)


----------



## Marschallin Blair

The opening fanfares and the following cut "The Chase" from the ballet _Gayane_ are my favorite exotic and exuberant things in all of Khachaturian.


----------



## George O

Miklós Rózsa (1907-1995)

Piano Sonata, op 20
Kaleidoscope, op 19

Mario Castelnuovo-Tedesco (1895-1968)

Le Danze del Re David
Cipressi

Albert Dominguez, piano

on Orion (Malibu, California), from 1974


----------



## realdealblues

*Mahler: Symphony No. 4*

View attachment 75916


Fritz Reiner/Chicago Symphony Orchestra

I already know a few folks don't care for Reiner's Mahler ;-) but I decided to give this one another listen since I just listened to Das Lied Von Der Erde yesterday. I find like his Strauss recordings Reiner balances perfect clarity with great excitement, not to mention great orchestral playing by the Chicago Symphony. Lisa Della Casa isn't the best soloist but that's only a small criticism. It doesn't begin to surpass my desert island recording from Bernstein and the New York Philharmonic with Reri Grist but I enjoyed hearing this one again none the less.


----------



## Heliogabo

*Henryk Górecki*
_Symphony No. 3 "Symphony of Sorrowful songs"_
Joanna Kozlowska, soprano
Warsaw Philarmonic Orchestra
Kazimierz Kord, conductor

For years I enjoyed this beautiful symphony under Adrian Leaper conduction, I was satisfied with that disc but had a feeling about this (I didn't knew anything about the performers). Since it was very cheap I bought it some weeks ago, and I must say that it´s fairly superior, both the performance and the sound quality. I´m glad because of my curiosity, which never ends...


----------



## Heliogabo

realdealblues said:


> *Mahler: Symphony No. 4*
> 
> View attachment 75916
> 
> 
> Fritz Reiner/Chicago Symphony Orchestra
> 
> I already know a few folks don't care for Reiner's Mahler ;-) but I decided to give this one another listen since I just listened to Das Lied Von Der Erde yesterday. I find like his Strauss recordings Reiner balances perfect clarity with great excitement, not to mention great orchestral playing by the Chicago Symphony. Lisa Della Casa isn't the best soloist but that's only a small criticism. It doesn't begin to surpass my desert island recording from Bernstein and the New York Philharmonic with Reri Grist but I enjoyed hearing this one again none the less.


I find this performance highly original, kind of straussian Mahler. Not for every tastes but I enjoy it as well.


----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## Manxfeeder

*Mozart, Piano Sonatas K. 284, 309, 311, 310. Haydn Symphonies Nos. 1-5*


----------



## D Smith

Kodály: Háry János Suite: London Symphony Orchestra & István Kertész. Inspired by Nereffid's latest poll. A terrific performance as one might expect and still sounds great too.


----------



## jim prideaux

first listen to Oramo and the CBSO performing Sibelius 1st symphony. As with the 3rd this initially sounds really impressive-both the actual performance and the Erato recording.


----------



## johnnysc

Messiaen - Quartet For the End of Time


----------



## Eramirez156

For the Saturday Symphony and just because i rarely have any non-opera Mozart on the CD player:

*Symphony no. 29 in A major, K201*
*Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart *









*Academy of St. Martin-in-the-Fields*
*Neville Marriner*


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1966, '73, '75.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Handel, Jephtha. Beethoven, Piano Concerto No. 1*


----------



## Eramirez156

*Piano Quintet*
*Alfred Schnittke*









*Irina Schnittke - piano
Mark Lubotsky - violin I
Tamaz Batiashvili - violin II
Grazyna Filipajtis-Lubotsky - viola
Karl-Bernhard von Stumpff - cello*


----------



## George O

Luigi Boccherini (1743-1805): Concerto in B flat

Max Bruch (1838-1920): Kol Nidrei, op 47

Pablo Casals, cello
London Symphony Orchestra / Sir Landon Ronald

on RCA (NYC), from 1951
first released on 78s
recorded 1936


----------



## realdealblues

*Beethoven: Fidelio*

View attachment 75933


Ferenc Fricsay/Bavarian State Orchestra
Performers: Leonie Rysanek, Irmgard Seefried, Ernst Haefliger, Kieth Engen, Dietrich Fischer-Dieskau, Gottlob Frick, Friedrich Lenz

First time hearing this recording. Just starting Disc 2 now.


----------



## Vaneyes

Another collection fossil, recorded 1965 - '68.


----------



## Eramirez156

*The 25-Year Retrospective Concert of the Music of John Cage*

















playing CD2, after the *Schnittke *these pieces sound like trifles.


----------



## MoonlightSonata

*Max Richter - SLEEP* (or the beginning, anyway - it _is_ eight hours long)
An interesting and beautiful piece of music - shame I don't actually have eight hours to spare. I don't know who the performers are, though I think the composer is playing the piano.


----------



## Vaneyes

Half a century later, still the boss.


----------



## johnnysc

Wagner

NBC Symphony Orchestra/Toscanini


----------



## pmsummer

MoonlightSonata said:


> *Max Richter - SLEEP* (or the beginning, anyway - it _is_ eights hours long)
> An interesting and beautiful piece of music - shame I don't actually have eight hours to spare. I don't know who the performers are, though I think the composer is playing the piano.


BBC? I've been looking for the link, but have only found an interview with Richter about it.


----------



## George O

George Enescu (1881-1955)

Suita nr. 3 pentru orchestra in C Major, op 27
Uvertura de concert pe teme in caracter popular romanesc, op 32

Orchestra simfonica a Radioteleviziunii / Constantin Silvestri

on Electrecord (Romania), from ?
recorded live in concert in 1958


----------



## Marschallin Blair

02:35+ *AWESOME!*

Parts of Elmer Bernstein's score to the movie _Heavy Metal_ sound like a homage to Miklos Rozsa. I hear parts of _Ivanhoe_ in the "Den" and "Taarna" cuts.










End of Act I


----------



## pmsummer

MISSA MARIA ZART
*Jacob Obrecht*
Tallis Scholars
Peter Phillips - director

_Gimell_


----------



## MoonlightSonata

pmsummer said:


> BBC? I've been looking for the link, but have only found an interview with Richter about it.


It was on Radio NZ concert.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

CD2: Œuvres orchestrales










_Métaboles
Timbres, espace, mouvement, ou 'La Nuit Étoilée'_
Orchestre de Paris, Semyon Bychkov
_Mystère de l'Instant_
Orchestre National Bordeaux Aquitaine, Hans Graf
_The Shadows of Time_
Soloists of la Maîtrise de Radio France, Orchestre Philharmonique de Radio France, Esa-Pekka Salonen


----------



## deprofundis

Im lisening to quiet and pretty Shéhérazade by* Rimsky Korsakov*, i had a headache and im enjoying the mellow raffinement of mister Korsakov, he is not so bad after all, elegant melody flow like rivers in this work, yes some people might says it's classical by the book or simplistic, but for me it dose a nice job, i had a warm bath whit sea salt burn some franckense, light up a candle, than i felt better hearing this work.Have a nice day folks on talk classical.


----------



## johnnysc

Mahler - Janet Baker

Halle Orchestra/Sir John Barbirolli

What an amazing voice.


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1980 - '86.


----------



## Blancrocher

Shosty: Symphony 4, Jazz Suite (Rozhdestvensky); Dvorak: Piano Trios (Fontenay)


----------



## Guest

Pugg said:


> You know what this means for my wallet don't you?:lol::tiphat:


I'm expensive but worth it.


----------



## deprofundis

I would like to point i discover the awesomeness of* John Dowland *trought naxos discover early music serie two vocal work one whit consort for viol, the other Flow my tears is a delight it rank whit the greatest of this era, his music has pretty, and inspiring has Thomas Tallis '' spem in alium'' per se, i need to buy more Dowland he is sutch a class act, im blowen away.


----------



## Pugg

HAYDN Sonata, Hob.XVI:44
CHOPIN Ballade No.3
DEBUSSY Préludes, Book 1, Nos.2, 3, 5
PROKOFIEV Sonata No.8


----------



## Pugg

​*Vivaldi; Gloria.*
_Berganza/ Valentini _Terrani _
Riccardo Muti


----------



## Heliogabo

*Into the*

Saturday symphony:










*Mozart*
_Symphony No. 29_
Berlin Philharmonic
Karl Böhm

Old fashioned sound, elegant and always delightful.


----------



## Guest

Need I say more?


----------



## Pugg

​*Brahms; symphony no 4.
V/P / Carlos Kleiber.*


----------



## Guest

Pugg said:


> HAYDN Sonata, Hob.XVI:44
> CHOPIN Ballade No.3
> DEBUSSY Préludes, Book 1, Nos.2, 3, 5
> PROKOFIEV Sonata No.8


When I bought my new Yamaha piano two weeks ago, the dealer gave me this promotional poster!


----------



## MoonlightSonata

*Mozart - Piano Quintet in E flat* - Keramion Quartet


----------



## senza sordino

Corelli Concerto Grosso 1-12, it took a few days to hear them all. If I listen to the two disks in one sitting, then all twelve start to sound like one long piece, so each morning I listened to three at a time, for four days.
View attachment 75947


Mahler Symphony no 2, alone in my classroom after hours marking. Everyone gets an 'A'!!
View attachment 75948


----------



## tortkis

Michèle Bokanowski: Cirque - Enfance (Motus)









Cirque feels like a symphony consisting of concrete sounds & loops: hoofbeats, crowd noise, laughter, spoken words, ... Very impressive.


----------



## helenora

deprofundis said:


> I would like to point i discover the awesomeness of* John Dowland *trought naxos discover early music serie two vocal work one whit consort for viol, the other Flow my tears is a delight it rank whit the greatest of this era, his music has pretty, and inspiring has Thomas Tallis '' spem in alium'' per se, i need to buy more Dowland he is sutch a class act, im blowen away.


Dowland is one of underrated composers IMO. His works are great!

I'm currently listening to his *Galliards *. Wonderful!


----------



## Pugg

​*Granados: Alicia De Larrocha *


----------



## Pugg

*Next on:*

​*Bizet; Carmen*.
_Price/ Corelli / Merrill / Freni._
*Karajan* first recording. :tiphat:


----------



## DavidA

Pugg said:


> *Next on:*
> 
> ​*Bizet; Carmen*.
> _Price/ Corelli / Merrill / Freni._
> *Karajan* first recording. :tiphat:


Electrifying!!!!!!!


----------



## Dr Johnson

No. 4


----------



## joen_cph

Some more LPs:









*Noam Sheriff*: _La Follia - Orchestral variations _/ Bertini / Jerusalem Records label

Never heard any by this composer before & expected a conventional, rather neo-classical work. On the contrary, it is a complex, dense and polystylistic piece, apparently even with theatrical elements (shouting!). And the main theme only occurs late into the work. Interesting stuff, very well played it seems.









*Mozart*: _Posthorn-Serenade _/ Harnoncourt / teldec-eterna LP

What a delight! Like discovering an extra late symphony by Mozart, and broad, Beethovenian playing a la Harnoncurt too. Highly recommended.









*Leopold Mozart*: _Peasant Wedding + Sinfonia Pastorella_; *Georg Druschetsky*: _Partita on Peasant instruments_ / Nemeth / Hungaroton

Nemeth is a fine conductor (as seen from his Gorecki recordings), and there are some very non-conventional pieces here, but it´s getting too childish and lasts too long, IMO.









*Chopin*: _Scherzo 1, Ballade 4, Fantasia in F_ etc. / Jerzy Zurawlew / muza LP

A largely unknown pianist today outside Poland, these recordings are from the 50s. He seems to have a lot to say, and this is interesting Chopin, IMO. The sound is good for its age.









*Devienne*: _3 Flute Concertos _/ Rampal / erato 3 LP 50529 (not the pictured LP)

In a 3 LP box with concertos by Tartini, Vivaldi, Cimarosa, Mercadante, Pergolesi, Sammartini, Devienne, Devienne is one of the highlights, IMO. There´s a lot of expressiveness to the music and the playing, maybe also illustrating the apparently troubled psychology of the composer.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

*Händel
Keyboard Suites*
Ragna Schirmer [Berlin Classics, 2009]

Interesting listening -Schirmer plays on a modern piano.


----------



## jim prideaux

have only heard Martinu symphonies performed by Belohlavek and the BBC SO and because I have such a fondness for the 2nd I ordered a second hand copy online of the 2nd recorded by Jarvi and the Bamberger Symphoniker-first listen,usually impressive BIS recording and little real discernible difference to Belohlavek although the poignant and moving 2nd movement appears to be less dramatic.......second hand has it's advantages-cheap way of investigating alternate recordings and they are generally in really good condition-this arrival this morning follows Oramo/Sibelius yesterday........

for those out there with any interest in 'sports' I am off to the match this afternoon in the hope that we can secure our first win of the season.....the 'nobility' of Sibelius 5th on I pod for the walk over will provide the required soundtrack to what will inevitably be the usual disappointment!


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

F. J. Haydn - Symphony No. 43 in E-Flat Major, 'Mercury' (Bruno Weil; Tafelmusik).









Bruno Weil's Tafelmusik performs this wonderfully, imo. Very transparent, letting the wonderful melodies breathe.


----------



## Vronsky

*Prokofiev Romeo and Juliet*










Prokofiev Romeo and Juliet
Kirov Orchestra, St. Petersburg
Valery Gergiev


----------



## Pugg

*Tchaikovsky*: Symphony No. 6 "Pathetique"
Chicago Symphony Orchestra, Fritz Reiner


----------



## TurnaboutVox

*Wagner
Wesendonck-Lieder

Richard Strauss
Songs*, WoO 72 & 76; from Opp. 10, 21, 27, 29, 37, 39 & 69

Adrianne Pieczonka (soprano), Brian Zeger (piano) [Delos, 2015]

Richard Strauss is a genius of art song composition, and although I am more used to hearing some of these songs with orchestral accompaniment, this is nonetheless an impressive rendition of some very attractive songs.

This is the first Wagner disc that I have ever bought. As usual I'll take a while to listen and mull over the Wesendonck-Lieder.


----------



## Pugg

​Found this L.P in my local second hand shop for just €2,50
Ochs & Pollney.
Variations on the theme : There comes a bird flying. :lol:


----------



## Haydn man

This is cycle I return to constantly and can recommend them to any one who wants to explore Dvorak's symphonies
Consistent performances with good recordings


----------



## Haydn man

HaydnBearstheClock said:


> F. J. Haydn - Symphony No. 43 in E-Flat Major, 'Mercury' (Bruno Weil; Tafelmusik).
> 
> View attachment 75958
> 
> 
> Bruno Weil's Tafelmusik performs this wonderfully, imo. Very transparent, letting the wonderful melodies breathe.


Not familiar with this set but shall look to explore via Spotify


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

I normally listen to this for Adam Zero, but now I realise what I've been missing out on in the Colour Symphony. Such a cool piece of music.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Bryden Thomson's first movement to Bax's _Third_ goes from 'atmospheric' to 'epic' all in about six minutes. The sweep of strings and the climaxing of the horns is Bax at his Romantic, heroic best for me.

I like the Handley performance of the piece- but it doesn't have the same IMAX, 'immensity-of-nature' feel to it- and the recording on the Handley is miked more upfront whereas the Thomson has a deeper and more ambient soundstage- which I love.


----------



## Pugg

​*Mozart; Arias.
Margaret Price .*


----------



## Dr Johnson

No. 5


----------



## Biwa

Bernhard Heinrich Romberg (1767-1841)

Trauer-Symphonie, Op. 23
Symphonie No. 2 in E Flat major, Op.28
Symphonie No. 3 in C major, Op. 53

Kölner Akademie
Michael Alexander Willens (conductor)


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Haydn man said:


> Not familiar with this set but shall look to explore via Spotify


Here is a link to buy on amazon. It is part of a set.
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00TLASZH0







DISC 1-2: S2K66289 - Bach: Six Brandenburg Concertos, BWV 1046-1051
DISC 3: SK66265 - Bach: Concertos for Violin
DISC 4: SK62720 - W. F. Bach: Sinfonias, Suite and Concerto
DISC 5: SK68250 - Beethoven: Concerto for Piano and Orchestra No.2 in B-flat major, Op.19 and No.1 in C major, Op.15
DISC 6: SK62824 - Beethoven: Piano Concertos Nos. 3 & 4
DISC 7: SK63365 - Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 5 in E-flat, Op. 73 "Emperor" & Violin Concerto in D Major, Op. 61
DISC 8: SK58920 - Biber: Harmonia Artificioso - Ariosa
DISC 9: RD77867 - Boccherini: Cellokonzerte / Sinfonien
DISC 10: SK53121 - Boccherini: Cello Concertos
DISC 11: RD77908 - Corelli: Concerti Grossi Op.6
DISC 12: SK46693 - Gazzaniga: Don Giovanni
DISC 13: SK48043 - Geminiani: Concerti Grossi
DISC 14-15: S2K48040 - Gluck: Orfeo E Euridice
DISC 16: SK53119 - Gluck: Don Juan; Semiramis
DISC 17: SK52553 - Handel: Six Concerti Grossi
DISC 18: SK63073 - Handel: Music for the Royal Fireworks; Concerti a due cori
DISC 19: SK68257 - Handel: Water Music, Suite from Il Pastor Fido
DISC 20: SK48370 - Haydn: Symphonies Nos.41, 42 & 43
DISC 21: SK48371 - Haydn: Symphonies Nos.44, 51 & 52
DISC 22: SK53986 - Haydn: Symphonies Hob. I: 45, 46 & 47
DISC 23: SK53985 - Haydn: Symphonies Hob. I: 50, 64 & 65
DISC 24: SK66295 - Haydn: Paris Symphonies Hob. I: 82, 83 & 84
DISC 25: SK66296 - Haydn: Paris Symphonies Hob. I: 85, 86 & 87
DISC 26: SK66253 - Haydn: Symphonies Hob. I: 88, 89 & 90
DISC 27: SK68255 - Haydn: Paukenmesse; Salve Regina; Motetto "O coelitum beati"
DISC 28: SK66260 - Haydn: Missa Sancti Bernardi de Offida; Motets
DISC 29: SK62823 - Haydn: Theresa and Nelson Masses
DISC 30: SK53368 - Haydn: Missa "Sunt bona mixta malis"; Salve Regina; Ave Regina
DISC 31-32: S2K57965 - Haydn: Die Schöpfung (The Creation)
DISC 33: RD77757 - Haydn/Kraft: Cellokonzerte
DISC 34-35: S2K47260 - Mozart: 6 Symphonies after Serenades
DISC 36: SK46695 - Mozart: Overtures; Eine kleine Nachtmusik
DISC 37: SK46696 - Mozart: German Dances, K. 509; K. 536/567; K. 571; K. 586
DISC 38: SK53369 - Mozart: Rondo and Horn Concertos
DISC 39: SK60764 - Mozart: Requiem, K. 626
DISC 40: SK66169 - Purcell: Ayres for the Theatre
DISC 41: SK53963 - Schmelzer: Sonatas; Balletti Francesi; Ciaccona
DISC 42: SK48251 - Vivaldi: The Four Seasons; Sinfonia "Al Santo Sepolcro"; Concerto Op.3, No.10
DISC 43: SK48044 - Vivaldi: Concertos for Strings
DISC 44: SK62719 - Vivaldi Concerti
DISC 45: RD77922 - Zelenka: Missa Dei Filii/Litaniae Lauretanae
DISC 46: SK48045 - Stamitz, Richter, Haydn, Gluck: Flute Concertos
DISC 47: SK53365 - Music for Trumpet & Orchestra (Stradella, Biber, Vivaldi, Albinoni, Telemann, Handel)


----------



## Pugg

​*Mozart; Piano concerto no 22*
_Géza Anda_


----------



## johnnysc

Mozart - Symphonies 35 & 41

Vienna Philharmonic/Bernstein


----------



## Vasks

_LPs_

*Vaughn Williams - Overture to "The Wasps" (Boult/Angel)
Brian - Symphony #7 (Mackerras/EMI)*


----------



## elgar's ghost

Brahms today.

Serenade no.1 op.11 (1858), Serenade no.2 op. 16 (1859), Symphony no.1 op.68 (1876), Symphony no.2 op.73 (1877), Symphony no.3 op.90 (1883) and Symphony no.4 op.98 (1995):








(same recording but different sleeve which I can't find)


----------



## Alfacharger

All 8 of Walter Piston's Symphonies.

The Louisville recordings.


----------



## Mahlerian

Mozart: Symphony No. 29 in A
Prague Chamber Orchestra, cond. Mackerras









A major was always a wonderful key for Mozart. Even the early Symphony 14 stands out in quality from those around it.


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1964.


----------



## Vaneyes

For "Saturday Symphony" listening, *WAM*: Symphony 29, w. ASMF/Marriner (rec.1988).


----------



## Alfacharger

Then the old Delos recordings and the Yannatos recording of the third.


----------



## Vaneyes

For* Nielsen* death day (1931).


----------



## johnnysc

Tchaikovsky - Symphony No. 6 'Pathetique'

Oslo Philharmonic/Mariss Jansons


----------



## D Smith

For Saturday Symphony; Mozart Symphony No. 29. Bernstein/Vienna. When I think of Mozart I usually don't think of Bernstein but this disc is a real exception. He handles the work with just the right touch and the orchestra is flawless. The other works on this disc are outstanding too. Recommended.


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Haydn Symphony #85 In B Flat Major







Bruno Weil and Tafelmusik


----------



## starthrower

I decided to listen to some Dutilleux, thanks to COAG. I really dig everything on CD 2, particularly Les Citations for oboe, harpsichord, percussion, and double bass. What a great piece!










Disc 2:

1. Mystère de l'instant : 1. Appels (Paul Sacher and the Collegium musicum)
2. Mystère de l'instant : 2. Echos (Paul Sacher and the Collegium musicum)
3. Mystère de l'instant : 3. Prismes (Paul Sacher and the Collegium musicum)
4. Mystère de l'instant : 4. Espaces lointains (Paul Sacher and the Collegium musicum)
5. Mystère de l'instant : 5. Litanies (Paul Sacher and the Collegium musicum)
6. Mystère de l'instant : 6. Choral (Paul Sacher and the Collegium musicum)
7. Mystère de l'instant : 7. Rumeurs (Paul Sacher and the Collegium musicum)
8. Mystère de l'instant : 8. Soliloques (Paul Sacher and the Collegium musicum)
9. Mystère de l'instant : 9. Métamorphoses (sur le nom de Sacher) (Paul Sacher and the Collegium musicum)
10. Mystère de l'instant : 10. Embrasement (Paul Sacher and the Collegium musicum)
11. Métaboles : 1. Incantatoire (Largamente) (Msistlav Rostropovitch)
12. Métaboles : 2. Linéaire (lento moderato) (Msistlav Rostropovitch)
13. Métaboles : 3. Obsessionnel (Scherzando) (Msistlav Rostropovitch)
14. Métaboles : 4. Torpide (Andantino) (Msistlav Rostropovitch)
15. Métaboles : 5. Flamboyant (Presto) (Msistlav Rostropovitch)
16. Timbres, espace, mouvement ou "La nuit étoilée" : Premier mouvement (Msistlav Rostropovitch)
17. Timbres, espace, mouvement ou "La nuit étoilée" : Deuxième mouvement (Msistlav Rostropovitch)
18. Les citations : For Aldeburgh 85 (Various)
19. Les citations : From Jannequin to Jehan Alain (Various)

PS Warner Classics is releasing a comprehensive 7 disc set of Dutilleux's Erato recordings in November to celebrate his 100th birthday in 2016. Some of the recordings are the same as on the 4 disc set pictured above, but the symphonies are different, and there is a full disc each of vocal, and chamber works.


----------



## johnnysc

Haydn - Symphonies 59, 100 & 101

Academy of St. Martin in the Fields/Marriner


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Symphony #29 in A Major, K. 201/186a








Günter Kehr & Mainzer Kammerorchester

For the Saturday symphony


----------



## George O

The Complete Instrumental Music of Leonardo Leo

Leonardo Leo (1694-1744)

Anner Bylsma, cello
The Tafelmusik Baroque Orchestra / Jean Lamon

2-LP set on Musical Heritage Society (Ocean, New Jersey), from 1988
first issued by Collegium Records in 1986


----------



## joen_cph

^^^^^

I´ve got the Leo cello concertos & remember them as nice ...


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Storming the fortresses of India with Alexander with John Foulds' "The Mantra of Will."










Peter Donohoe really hammers it in the ending of the first movement of the _Dynamic Triptych_.

- In fact, I've got to play it again. _;D_










Barbirolli's forties RVW _Fifth_ is comparatively aggressive and fast-paced _vis-à-vis_ any other performance I've heard. I really love it. It doesn't sound hard-driven in the least to me. It does sound passionate though.


----------



## Haydn man

Continuing a Mozart theme for today


----------



## Danilo

Reached CD4: Op.64, No. 1-3


----------



## Manxfeeder

starthrower said:


> PS Warner Classics is releasing a comprehensive 7 disc set of Dutilleux's Erato recordings in November to celebrate his 100th birthday in 2016. Some of the recordings are the same as on the 4 disc set pictured above, but the symphonies are different, and there is a full disc each of vocal, and chamber works.


Can I get a trade-in credit? I'm guessing no.


----------



## starthrower

Manxfeeder said:


> Can I get a trade-in credit? I'm guessing no.


I know what you mean! A few years ago there were no Dutilleux boxes, now there's a bunch. 
I'm ending up with a lot of versions of his music.


----------



## EDaddy

i/url]

Brandenburg Concerto No.1 In F, BWV 1046 
St. Martin in the Fields/Marriner

I love when the Menuet - Trio - Polonaise goes from a half time waltz into a buoyant section that almost tricks the listener into thinking it has shifted to a double time feel, when in fact it hasn't. It just_ feels_ that way as it lifts from the traditional waltz feel (where the accent is on the first beat of each bar) to a thoroughly joyful and buoyant interlude section where now the emphasis has shifted predominantly to the 2nd beat! When do you ever hear a waltz that has the emphasis on the _2nd beat_ of each bar?! Add to that the 16th note flurries of the high strings that await the listener and it is pure, transcendent rapture. It completely changes the mood from civilized restraint to unencumbered joy! Then it drops us back down to civilized reality again.

Who but Bach? Bravo! :clap:


----------



## Blancrocher

Shosty: Cello Concertos (Schiff/M. Shostakovich); Poulenc: Piano Music (Rogé)


----------



## TurnaboutVox

*C P E Bach
Keyboard Sonatas Wq. 57/ 2 & 4 "For connoisseurs and amateurs"
Sonata No. 1 in A minor
Sonata No. 2 in D minor*
Robert Cornman (piano) [BnF Collection, 1957]

A very attractive and lively pair of CPE Bach sonatas recorded (on the whole extremely well, though there are some passages where the recording swerves wholly into the left chanel, which is disconcerting) in mono.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Blancrocher said:


> View attachment 75975
> View attachment 75976
> 
> 
> Shosty: Cello Concertos (Schiff/M. Shostakovich); Poulenc: Piano Music (Rogé)


I was listening to one of the Shostakovich Cello Concertos- I'm not sure which one- this morning on the way to work.

I know it was Shostakovich because it had his fingerprints all over the instrumentation.

I really liked when the music turned a bit frenzied, thicker in texture, dark, and dramatic. But alas!- it was not to develop in that direction for too long. It just went back to the cello part.

Aaaaaah!

I wanted the music to continue on like his _Fourth Symphony_.

Anyway, I hope you're enjoying your Shosty to your heart's content.

I just had to share my Shosty moment.


----------



## omega

*Sibelius*
_Symphony No.7
Symphony No.5_
Sir Colin Davis | London Symphony Orchestra


----------



## George O

Sergei Prokofiev (1891-1953)

Sonata No. 8 for Piano in B-flat Major, op 84

Eight Visions Fugitives, from op 22

Emil Gilels, piano

on Melodiya (USSR), from 1980

5 stars


----------



## ArtMusic




----------



## Marschallin Blair

I'm in love with Oramo's supercharged, nitromethane _Pohjola's Daughter._










Those horns!

Those RNSO horns for _En Saga_ under Gibson's tutelage just sheen and bray me directly to Valhalla.

He takes the rollicking part of _En Saga _at a slower tempo than I'd like- but the power and majesty of his horns just completely eclipse the Segerstam, Ashkenazy, Davis, or Karajan.

The engineered Chandos sound on this is magnificent.


----------



## Eramirez156

*Kindertotenlieder*
*Gustav Mahler*









*Sona Cervena, contralto
Rundfunk-Sinfonienorchester Leipzig
Hermann Scherchen*

_Recorded October 1960_


----------



## Balthazar

*Liszt ~ Années de pèlerinage.* Bertrand Chamayou at the piano in this stunning recording. All three discs. (It has been raining all day...)

*Mozart ~ Symphony No. 29, K 201.* For SS, Marriner leads the the Academy of St. Martin in the Fields.

*Myaskovsky ~ Cello Concerto, Op. 66.* Marina Tarasova is joined by Yevgeny Samoilov leading the Moscow New Opera Orchestra.


----------



## Selby

^^ Agreed whole-heartedly with that Chamayou!


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

starthrower said:


> PS Warner Classics is releasing a comprehensive 7 disc set of Dutilleux's Erato recordings in November to celebrate his 100th birthday in 2016. Some of the recordings are the same as on the 4 disc set pictured above, but the symphonies are different, and there is a full disc each of vocal, and chamber works.


Are any of the recordings the same as the DG box set I recently bought? If not, I'll definitely get this! But at least a few might be I'm guessing?


----------



## KenOC

Martinu's Cello Sonatas (Isserlis and Mustonen). Very enjoyable works, rompingly played. Listening to No. 3 right now.


----------



## Guest

Op.95 on vinyl--sublime.


----------



## Guest

Manoury
Strigendo.

Arditti Quartet.


----------



## starthrower

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Are any of the recordings the same as the DG box set I recently bought? If not, I'll definitely get this! But at least a few might be I'm guessing?


Here's a link with track listing and performers. It's on sale at a good price.
http://www.prestoclassical.co.uk/r/Erato/2564604798

For comparison, here's the info on the DG set.
http://www.arkivmusic.com/classical/album.jsp?album_id=1171140

Looks like they are mostly different performances with the exception of Les Citations, and Correspondances. And the DG set has three versions of the piano sonata including the one on the Erato set. The other solo piano pieces feature different performers. And the two boxes feature some exclusive pieces. So, you would have to own all the Dutilleux boxes to have everything. Aren't record companies sinister? :devil:


----------



## MoonlightSonata

*Bach, Goldberg Variations* - Glenn Gould, piano
A deservedly famous recording!


----------



## TurnaboutVox

*Beethoven
Piano Trios
No. 1 in E-flat major, Op.1 No. 1
No. 2 in G major, Op.1 No.2
No. 8 in one movement in B-flat major, WoO 39*
Beaux Arts Trio [Philips, 1981]










*
Stravinsky*
*Pribaoutki*
Robert Cornman, Basia Retchitzka, Solistes de l'Orchestre de la Société philharmonique de Paris

*Piano-Rag-Music*
Robert Cornman

*Symphony of Wind Instruments*
Orchestre de la Société philharmonique de Paris, Robert Cornman

*Three Little Songs "Recollections of My Childhood"*
Orchestre de la Société philharmonique de Paris, Robert Cornman, Basia Retchitzka
*
Concerto in E-Flat Major "Dumbarton Oaks"*
Orchestre de la Société philharmonique de Paris, Robert Cornman
[BNF Collection, rec. 1957]










*Bartók
Allegro barbaro, Sz. 49
Mikrokosmos, Sz. 107, Book V: No. 130, Village Joke
Mikrokosmos, Sz. 107, Book VI: No. 144, Minor Seconds, Major Sevenths
Mikrokosmos, Sz. 107, Book VI: No. 142, From the Diary of a Fly
Piano Suite, Op. 14, Sz. 62
Romanian Christmas Songs, Sz. 57, First Series
Piano Sonata, Sz. 80* [BNF Collection, rec. 1957]


----------



## Biwa

Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart

Piano Concerto No.14 in E flat, K.449

Piano Concerto No.26 in D, K.537 "Coronation"

Tamas Vasary, piano / conductor
Berliner Philharmoniker

It's wonderful to be able to listen to these beautiful performances in their original Quadraphonic sound.


----------



## Alfacharger

After an afternoon of Piston, I pulled out an old favorite. Jerry Goldsmith conducting the Philharmonia Orchestra playing the Blue Max Suite. Gorgeous music for the evening.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Giving RVW symphonies another go.....I've heard good things about his 4th so I just gave it a listen with score from IMSLP. I quite like this one in comparison to others that I've heard! However, I still think I prefer no. 8.

On Spotify: 









If I ever decide I like RVW enough to buy his music, it'll probably be this CD.


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 2007.


----------



## SONNET CLV

Spent the evening at the Donaueschinger Musiktage. As many of you know, the Donaueschinger Musiktage, founded in 1921, is a prestigious festival for new music that takes place every October in the small town of Donaueschingen, in the very south-western tip of Germany, near the confluence of the two sources of the river Danube (in German: Donau) from which the town derives its name. A committee of distinguished musicians, among them Ferruccio Busoni, Joseph Haas, Hans Pfitzner, Arthur Nikisch and Richard Strauss, met in 1921 to discuss possible formats for the initial event. The first concert was presented just a few months later, on 31 July 1921. The concert has been conducted annually since (with the exception of a hiatus during the War years), in recent years in October.

I, of course, attended the festival by way of my stereo system and the 12-CD box set from Col Legno titled _75 Jahre Donaueschinger Musiktage_. (The actual event in Germany won't begin till mid-month. -- for further information see http://www.swr.de/swr2/festivals/donaueschingen/englische-version/-/id=3503406/u05a0m/index.html and http://www.swr.de/swr2/festivals/donaueschingen/-/id=100794/7qls53/ )









Specifically, I listened to two of the twelve discs -- 7 and 9. Following is the program of each disc.

Disc 7
1.	*Iannis Xenakis *- Ata (1987) for orchestra - 15:10
2.	*Jörg Herchet *- Composition for Trombone, Baritone and Orchestra (1980) - 29:45
3.	*Vinko Globokar *- Laboratorium (1973) for 11 players (excerpts) - 22:05
4.	*György Ligeti *- Lontano (1967)- 10:32

Disc 9

1.	*Karl Amadeus Hartmann *- 
Symphony No. 2 "Adagio" (1946) for large orchestra -- 15:42
2.	*Pierre Boulez *- 
Polyphonie X (1951) for 18 instruments -- 16:49
3.	*Luigi Nono *- 
Due espressioni (1953) for orchestra - 12:15
4.	*Iannis Xenakis *- 
Metastaseis (1953-54) for orchestra - 8:40
5.	*Krzysztof Penderecki *- 
Anaklasis (1960) for strings and percussion - 8:40
6.	*György Ligeti *- 
Atmosphères (1961) for orchestra - 8:35

That's an exhausting salvo of "new music", to be sure. But it's quite refreshing, as well.

Here's listing of the remaining items in the set _75 Jahre Donaueschinger Musiktage_.

Disc 1
*Paul Hindemith* - String Quartet No. 2 in C Major, Op. 16 (1921)
1.	Mvt I - 10:29
2.	Mvt II - 12:44
3.	Mvt III - 7:31
*Igor Stravinsky* - Sonata for Piano No. 2 in F Sharp Minor (1925)
4.	Mvt I - 3:05
5.	Mvt II - 5:07
6.	Mvt III - 2:57
*Ernst Krenek* - Drie Lustige Marsche, Op. 34 for wind orchestra (1926)
7.	I. Marsch - 1:56
8.	II. Marsch - 2:05
9.	III. Marsch - 2:29
*Kurt Weill* - Der Lindberghflug (1929)
10.	19:02
*Hans Haass* - Capriccio, Fugue and Intermezzo for player piano (1926)
11.	8:01

Disc 2
*Arnold Schönberg* - Serenade Op. 24 for clarinet and orchestra (1920-1923)
1.	March - 4:32
2.	Menuet - 7:34
3.	Variations - 4:22
4.	Sonnet by Petrarch - 3:33
5.	Dance Steps - 7:54
6.	Song Without Words - 2:29
7.	Finale - 5:33
*Alban Berg* - Lyric Suite for String Quartet (1926)
8.	Mvt I - 3:01
9.	Mvt II - 5:51
10.	Mvt III - 3:30
11.	Mvt IV - 5:15
12.	Mvt V - 4:39
13.	Mvt VI - 6:02
*Roman Haubenstock-Ramati* - Credentials Or Think, Think Lucky (1961)
14.	13:01

Disc 3
1.	*John Cage *- 12'55.6078 (1954) for two pianists (prepared piano) - 13:20
2.	*Alois Hába *- String Quartet No. 2 in the quarter-tone system, Op. 7 (1923):
Andante - Allegretto - 11:15
3.	*Alois Hába *- String Quartet No. 2 in the quarter-tone system, Op. 7 (1923):
Allegro scherzando - 5:55
4.	*Dieter Schnebel *- Diapason, Kanon A 13 (1977) - 19:03
5.	*Paul-Heinz Dittrich *- Areae Sonantes (1973)
for instrumental and vocal groups - 16:56
6.	*Friedrich Cerha* - Spiegel II (1964) for 55 strings - 11:27

Disc 4
1.	*Luciano Berio* - Sinfonia (1968-69) for Eight Voices and Orchestra: I - 5:51
2.	*Luciano Berio* - Sinfonia (1968-69) for Eight Voices and Orchestra: II - O King - 5:06
3.	*Luciano Berio *- Sinfonia (1968-69) for Eight Voices and Orchestra: III -
In ruhig fliessender Bewegung - IV - 14:44
4.	*Luciano Berio *- Sinfonia (1968-69) for Eight Voices and Orchestra: V - 7:08
5.	*Rolf Liebermann *- Concerto for Jazzband and Symphony Orchestra (1954) - 17:00
6.	*Cristóbal Halffter *- Planto por las víctimas de la violencia (1971)
for chamber ensemble and electrical sound transformer - 21:22
7.	*Igor Stravinsky *- Epitaphium für das Grabmal des Prinzen Max Egon zu Fürstenberg (1959)
for flute, clarinet & harp - 1:23

Disc 5
7.	*Henri Pousseur *- Quintette à la mémoire d'Anton Webern (1955)
for clarinet, bass clarinet, violin, cello, and piano - 13:00
8.	*Mauricio Kagel *- Zwei-Mann-Orchester (1971/73)
for two one-man orchestras - 47:23
9.	*Rolf Riehm* - O Daddy (1984) for orchestra and electronic tape - 16:24

Disc 6
8.	*Brian Ferneyhough* - Time and Motion Study III (1975)
for 16 mixed voices, percussion, live electronics - 22:40
9.	*Mathias Spahlinger *- Und als wir (1993) for string orchestra - 16:19
10.	*Hans Zender* - Muji no Kyo (1975) for voice and variable ensemble - 18:25
11.	*Hanspeter Kyburz* - Cells (1993)
for saxophones & large chamber orchestra - 13:43
12.	*Pierre Boulez *- Tombeau à la mémoire du Prince
Max Egon zu Fürstenberg (1959) - 7:19

Disc 8
13.	*Pierre Shaeffer and Pierre Henry* - Orphée 53 - Spectacle lyrique (1953):
Prolog - 1:14
14.	*Pierre Shaeffer and Pierre Henry*- Orphée 53 - Spectacle lyrique (1953):
Premier air d'Orphee - 2:01
15.	*Pierre Shaeffer and Pierre Henry* - Orphée 53 - Spectacle lyrique (1953):
Premier recitativ d'Orphee - 3:20
16.	*Pierre Shaeffer and Pierre Henry* - Orphée 53 - Spectacle lyrique (1953):
Les monstres - 3:25
17.	*Pierre Shaeffer and Pierre Henry* - Orphée 53 - Spectacle lyrique (1953):
Parade d'Eurydice - 3:23
18.	*Pierre Shaeffer and Pierre Henry* - Orphée 53 - Spectacle lyrique (1953):
Debat d'Orphee - 5:15
19.	Pierre Shaeffer and Pierre Henry - Orphée 53 - Spectacle lyrique (1953):
Rupture finale - 1:58
20.	*Luigi Nono *- Post-Praeludium per Donau (1987) for tuba and live electronics - 13:47
21.	*Michael Levinas *- Par Dela (1994) for orchestra - 21:04
22.	*Younghi Pagh-Paan* - NIM (1987) - 15:15
23.	*Anton Webern* - Bagatelles (6) for String Quartet, Op. 9 (1911-13) - 4:33

Disc 10
1.	*Pierre Boulez* - 
Poésie pour pouvoir (1958) for five track tape and 3 orchestra groups -- 18:51
2.	*Pierre Boulez *- 
Structures for two pianos, book 2 (1961): Chapter I - 9:00
3.	*Pierre Boulez* - 
Structures for two pianos, book 2 (1961): Chapter II version 1 - 13:51
4.	*Pierre Boulez* - 
Structures for two pianos, book 2 (1961): Chapter II version 2 - 13:20
5.	*Karlheinz Stockhausen* - 
Punkte (1952/62) for orchestra - 18:53

Disc 11

1.	*Igor Stravinsky* - In memoriam Dylan Thomas (1954)
for tenor, 4 trombones and string quartet - 7:51
2.	*Bernd Alois Zimmermann *-- Sonata for viola solo (1955) - 6:09
3.	*Heinz Holliger *- Pneuma (1970)
for thirty-six winds, four radios, organ, and percussion - 16:05
4.	*Helmut Lachenmann* - Schwankungen am Rand (1974-1975)
for sheet metal and strings - 32:45
5.	*Andreas Raseghi* - Chamber Quartet (1987) for strings: 
Non troppo vivace - 3:30
6.	Andreas Raseghi - Chamber Quartet (1987) for strings:
With infinite passion and expression, rubatissimo - 2:34
7.	Andreas Raseghi - Chamber Quartet (1987) for strings:
Molto lento - 3:19

Disc 12

1.	*Olivier Messiaen *- Réveil des oiseaux (1953) for piano and orchestra - 21:26
2.	*Elliott Carter* - Oboe Concerto (1988) - 19:00
3.	*Wolfgang Rihm* - Frau/Stimme (1989)
for soprano and orchestra with second soprano - 20:14
4.	*Johannes Kalitzke* - Nachtschleife (1989) madrigal for vocal sextet - 15:17

The labels Col Legno and currently NEOS have documented the happenings at Donaueshingen annually in a series of recordings that capture highlights of years from the early 90s till the event of 2013. (I have most if not all of these recordings and eagerly await the discs from the 2014 festival.) If the above listings have excited you to rush out for a plane ticket to Germany and tickets to the upcoming 2015 event in Donaueschingen, then you're of similar mind to me.


----------



## Biwa

Gustav Holst: Orchestral Works Vol. 1

The Morning of the Year,
The Lure
The Golden Goose
The Ballet from "The Perfect Fool"

Joyful Company of Singers
BBC National Orchestra of Wales
Richard Hickox (conductor)


----------



## schigolch




----------



## science

SONNET CLV said:


> Spent the evening at the Donaueschinger Musiktage. As many of you know, the Donaueschinger Musiktage, founded in 1921, is a prestigious festival for new music that takes place every October in the small town of Donaueschingen, in the very south-western tip of Germany, near the confluence of the two sources of the river Danube (in German: Donau) from which the town derives its name. A committee of distinguished musicians, among them Ferruccio Busoni, Joseph Haas, Hans Pfitzner, Arthur Nikisch and Richard Strauss, met in 1921 to discuss possible formats for the initial event. The first concert was presented just a few months later, on 31 July 1921. The concert has been conducted annually since (with the exception of a hiatus during the War years), in recent years in October.
> 
> I, of course, attended the festival by way of my stereo system and the 12-CD box set from Col Legno titled _75 Jahre Donaueschinger Musiktage_. (The actual event in Germany won't begin till mid-month. -- for further information see http://www.swr.de/swr2/festivals/donaueschingen/englische-version/-/id=3503406/u05a0m/index.html and http://www.swr.de/swr2/festivals/donaueschingen/-/id=100794/7qls53/ )
> 
> View attachment 75985
> 
> 
> Specifically, I listened to two of the twelve discs -- 7 and 9. Following is the program of each disc.
> 
> Disc 7
> 1.	*Iannis Xenakis *- Ata (1987) for orchestra - 15:10
> 2.	*Jörg Herchet *- Composition for Trombone, Baritone and Orchestra (1980) - 29:45
> 3.	*Vinko Globokar *- Laboratorium (1973) for 11 players (excerpts) - 22:05
> 4.	*György Ligeti *- Lontano (1967)- 10:32
> 
> Disc 9
> 
> 1.	*Karl Amadeus Hartmann *-
> Symphony No. 2 "Adagio" (1946) for large orchestra -- 15:42
> 2.	*Pierre Boulez *-
> Polyphonie X (1951) for 18 instruments -- 16:49
> 3.	*Luigi Nono *-
> Due espressioni (1953) for orchestra - 12:15
> 4.	*Iannis Xenakis *-
> Metastaseis (1953-54) for orchestra - 8:40
> 5.	*Krzysztof Penderecki *-
> Anaklasis (1960) for strings and percussion - 8:40
> 6.	*György Ligeti *-
> Atmosphères (1961) for orchestra - 8:35
> 
> That's an exhausting salvo of "new music", to be sure. But it's quite refreshing, as well.
> 
> Here's listing of the remaining items in the set _75 Jahre Donaueschinger Musiktage_.
> 
> Disc 1
> *Paul Hindemith* - String Quartet No. 2 in C Major, Op. 16 (1921)
> 1.	Mvt I - 10:29
> 2.	Mvt II - 12:44
> 3.	Mvt III - 7:31
> *Igor Stravinsky* - Sonata for Piano No. 2 in F Sharp Minor (1925)
> 4.	Mvt I - 3:05
> 5.	Mvt II - 5:07
> 6.	Mvt III - 2:57
> *Ernst Krenek* - Drie Lustige Marsche, Op. 34 for wind orchestra (1926)
> 7.	I. Marsch - 1:56
> 8.	II. Marsch - 2:05
> 9.	III. Marsch - 2:29
> *Kurt Weill* - Der Lindberghflug (1929)
> 10.	19:02
> *Hans Haass* - Capriccio, Fugue and Intermezzo for player piano (1926)
> 11.	8:01
> 
> Disc 2
> *Arnold Schönberg* - Serenade Op. 24 for clarinet and orchestra (1920-1923)
> 1.	March - 4:32
> 2.	Menuet - 7:34
> 3.	Variations - 4:22
> 4.	Sonnet by Petrarch - 3:33
> 5.	Dance Steps - 7:54
> 6.	Song Without Words - 2:29
> 7.	Finale - 5:33
> *Alban Berg* - Lyric Suite for String Quartet (1926)
> 8.	Mvt I - 3:01
> 9.	Mvt II - 5:51
> 10.	Mvt III - 3:30
> 11.	Mvt IV - 5:15
> 12.	Mvt V - 4:39
> 13.	Mvt VI - 6:02
> *Roman Haubenstock-Ramati* - Credentials Or Think, Think Lucky (1961)
> 14.	13:01
> 
> Disc 3
> 1.	*John Cage *- 12'55.6078 (1954) for two pianists (prepared piano) - 13:20
> 2.	*Alois Hába *- String Quartet No. 2 in the quarter-tone system, Op. 7 (1923):
> Andante - Allegretto - 11:15
> 3.	*Alois Hába *- String Quartet No. 2 in the quarter-tone system, Op. 7 (1923):
> Allegro scherzando - 5:55
> 4.	*Dieter Schnebel *- Diapason, Kanon A 13 (1977) - 19:03
> 5.	*Paul-Heinz Dittrich *- Areae Sonantes (1973)
> for instrumental and vocal groups - 16:56
> 6.	*Friedrich Cerha* - Spiegel II (1964) for 55 strings - 11:27
> 
> Disc 4
> 1.	*Luciano Berio* - Sinfonia (1968-69) for Eight Voices and Orchestra: I - 5:51
> 2.	*Luciano Berio* - Sinfonia (1968-69) for Eight Voices and Orchestra: II - O King - 5:06
> 3.	*Luciano Berio *- Sinfonia (1968-69) for Eight Voices and Orchestra: III -
> In ruhig fliessender Bewegung - IV - 14:44
> 4.	*Luciano Berio *- Sinfonia (1968-69) for Eight Voices and Orchestra: V - 7:08
> 5.	*Rolf Liebermann *- Concerto for Jazzband and Symphony Orchestra (1954) - 17:00
> 6.	*Cristóbal Halffter *- Planto por las víctimas de la violencia (1971)
> for chamber ensemble and electrical sound transformer - 21:22
> 7.	*Igor Stravinsky *- Epitaphium für das Grabmal des Prinzen Max Egon zu Fürstenberg (1959)
> for flute, clarinet & harp - 1:23
> 
> Disc 5
> 7.	*Henri Pousseur *- Quintette à la mémoire d'Anton Webern (1955)
> for clarinet, bass clarinet, violin, cello, and piano - 13:00
> 8.	*Mauricio Kagel *- Zwei-Mann-Orchester (1971/73)
> for two one-man orchestras - 47:23
> 9.	*Rolf Riehm* - O Daddy (1984) for orchestra and electronic tape - 16:24
> 
> Disc 6
> 8.	*Brian Ferneyhough* - Time and Motion Study III (1975)
> for 16 mixed voices, percussion, live electronics - 22:40
> 9.	*Mathias Spahlinger *- Und als wir (1993) for string orchestra - 16:19
> 10.	*Hans Zender* - Muji no Kyo (1975) for voice and variable ensemble - 18:25
> 11.	*Hanspeter Kyburz* - Cells (1993)
> for saxophones & large chamber orchestra - 13:43
> 12.	*Pierre Boulez *- Tombeau à la mémoire du Prince
> Max Egon zu Fürstenberg (1959) - 7:19
> 
> Disc 8
> 13.	*Pierre Shaeffer and Pierre Henry* - Orphée 53 - Spectacle lyrique (1953):
> Prolog - 1:14
> 14.	*Pierre Shaeffer and Pierre Henry*- Orphée 53 - Spectacle lyrique (1953):
> Premier air d'Orphee - 2:01
> 15.	*Pierre Shaeffer and Pierre Henry* - Orphée 53 - Spectacle lyrique (1953):
> Premier recitativ d'Orphee - 3:20
> 16.	*Pierre Shaeffer and Pierre Henry* - Orphée 53 - Spectacle lyrique (1953):
> Les monstres - 3:25
> 17.	*Pierre Shaeffer and Pierre Henry* - Orphée 53 - Spectacle lyrique (1953):
> Parade d'Eurydice - 3:23
> 18.	*Pierre Shaeffer and Pierre Henry* - Orphée 53 - Spectacle lyrique (1953):
> Debat d'Orphee - 5:15
> 19.	Pierre Shaeffer and Pierre Henry - Orphée 53 - Spectacle lyrique (1953):
> Rupture finale - 1:58
> 20.	*Luigi Nono *- Post-Praeludium per Donau (1987) for tuba and live electronics - 13:47
> 21.	*Michael Levinas *- Par Dela (1994) for orchestra - 21:04
> 22.	*Younghi Pagh-Paan* - NIM (1987) - 15:15
> 23.	*Anton Webern* - Bagatelles (6) for String Quartet, Op. 9 (1911-13) - 4:33
> 
> Disc 10
> 1.	*Pierre Boulez* -
> Poésie pour pouvoir (1958) for five track tape and 3 orchestra groups -- 18:51
> 2.	*Pierre Boulez *-
> Structures for two pianos, book 2 (1961): Chapter I - 9:00
> 3.	*Pierre Boulez* -
> Structures for two pianos, book 2 (1961): Chapter II version 1 - 13:51
> 4.	*Pierre Boulez* -
> Structures for two pianos, book 2 (1961): Chapter II version 2 - 13:20
> 5.	*Karlheinz Stockhausen* -
> Punkte (1952/62) for orchestra - 18:53
> 
> Disc 11
> 
> 1.	*Igor Stravinsky* - In memoriam Dylan Thomas (1954)
> for tenor, 4 trombones and string quartet - 7:51
> 2.	*Bernd Alois Zimmermann *-- Sonata for viola solo (1955) - 6:09
> 3.	*Heinz Holliger *- Pneuma (1970)
> for thirty-six winds, four radios, organ, and percussion - 16:05
> 4.	*Helmut Lachenmann* - Schwankungen am Rand (1974-1975)
> for sheet metal and strings - 32:45
> 5.	*Andreas Raseghi* - Chamber Quartet (1987) for strings:
> Non troppo vivace - 3:30
> 6.	Andreas Raseghi - Chamber Quartet (1987) for strings:
> With infinite passion and expression, rubatissimo - 2:34
> 7.	Andreas Raseghi - Chamber Quartet (1987) for strings:
> Molto lento - 3:19
> 
> Disc 12
> 
> 1.	*Olivier Messiaen *- Réveil des oiseaux (1953) for piano and orchestra - 21:26
> 2.	*Elliott Carter* - Oboe Concerto (1988) - 19:00
> 3.	*Wolfgang Rihm* - Frau/Stimme (1989)
> for soprano and orchestra with second soprano - 20:14
> 4.	*Johannes Kalitzke* - Nachtschleife (1989) madrigal for vocal sextet - 15:17
> 
> The labels Col Legno and currently NEOS have documented the happenings at Donaueshingen annually in a series of recordings that capture highlights of years from the early 90s till the event of 2013. (I have most if not all of these recordings and eagerly await the discs from the 2014 festival.) If the above listings have excited you to rush out for a plane ticket to Germany and tickets to the upcoming 2015 event in Donaueschingen, then you're of similar mind to me.


That is awesome.


----------



## SONNET CLV

starthrower said:


> Here's a link with track listing and performers. It's on sale at a good price.
> http://www.prestoclassical.co.uk/r/Erato/2564604798
> 
> For comparison, here's the info on the DG set.
> http://www.arkivmusic.com/classical/album.jsp?album_id=1171140
> 
> Looks like they are mostly different performances with the exception of Les Citations, and Correspondances. And the DG set has three versions of the piano sonata including the one on the Erato set. The other solo piano pieces feature different performers. And the two boxes feature some exclusive pieces. So, you would have to own all the Dutilleux boxes to have everything. Aren't record companies sinister? :devil:


I just ordered the Erato Dutilleux. Thanks for the link.


----------



## tortkis

Janice Giteck: Home (Revisited) (New Albion Records)








_Om Shanti_ (1986) - Thomasa Eckert (soprano), The New Performance Group, Matthew Kocmieroski (percussion, direction)
_Tapasya_ (1987) - Mimi Dye (viola), Larry Spivack (percussion)
_Leningrad Spring_ (1992) - Paul Taub (flute), The New Performance Group
_Home (Revisited)_ (1989/1992) - Walter Gray (cello), Philandros (chorus) / Dennis Coleman, Gameran Pacifica / Jarrad Powell

Beautiful postminimal works, influenced by the gamelan music.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

SONNET CLV said:


> Spent the evening at the Donaueschinger Musiktage. As many of you know, the Donaueschinger Musiktage, founded in 1921, is a prestigious festival for new music that takes place every October in the small town of Donaueschingen, in the very south-western tip of Germany, near the confluence of the two sources of the river Danube (in German: Donau) from which the town derives its name. A committee of distinguished musicians, among them Ferruccio Busoni, Joseph Haas, Hans Pfitzner, Arthur Nikisch and Richard Strauss, met in 1921 to discuss possible formats for the initial event. The first concert was presented just a few months later, on 31 July 1921. The concert has been conducted annually since (with the exception of a hiatus during the War years), in recent years in October.
> 
> I, of course, attended the festival by way of my stereo system and the 12-CD box set from Col Legno titled _75 Jahre Donaueschinger Musiktage_. (The actual event in Germany won't begin till mid-month. -- for further information see http://www.swr.de/swr2/festivals/donaueschingen/englische-version/-/id=3503406/u05a0m/index.html and http://www.swr.de/swr2/festivals/donaueschingen/-/id=100794/7qls53/ )
> 
> View attachment 75985
> 
> 
> Specifically, I listened to two of the twelve discs -- 7 and 9. Following is the program of each disc.
> 
> Disc 7
> 1.	*Iannis Xenakis *- Ata (1987) for orchestra - 15:10
> 2.	*Jörg Herchet *- Composition for Trombone, Baritone and Orchestra (1980) - 29:45
> 3.	*Vinko Globokar *- Laboratorium (1973) for 11 players (excerpts) - 22:05
> 4.	*György Ligeti *- Lontano (1967)- 10:32
> 
> Disc 9
> 
> 1.	*Karl Amadeus Hartmann *-
> Symphony No. 2 "Adagio" (1946) for large orchestra -- 15:42
> 2.	*Pierre Boulez *-
> Polyphonie X (1951) for 18 instruments -- 16:49
> 3.	*Luigi Nono *-
> Due espressioni (1953) for orchestra - 12:15
> 4.	*Iannis Xenakis *-
> Metastaseis (1953-54) for orchestra - 8:40
> 5.	*Krzysztof Penderecki *-
> Anaklasis (1960) for strings and percussion - 8:40
> 6.	*György Ligeti *-
> Atmosphères (1961) for orchestra - 8:35
> 
> That's an exhausting salvo of "new music", to be sure. But it's quite refreshing, as well.
> 
> Here's listing of the remaining items in the set _75 Jahre Donaueschinger Musiktage_.
> 
> Disc 1
> *Paul Hindemith* - String Quartet No. 2 in C Major, Op. 16 (1921)
> 1.	Mvt I - 10:29
> 2.	Mvt II - 12:44
> 3.	Mvt III - 7:31
> *Igor Stravinsky* - Sonata for Piano No. 2 in F Sharp Minor (1925)
> 4.	Mvt I - 3:05
> 5.	Mvt II - 5:07
> 6.	Mvt III - 2:57
> *Ernst Krenek* - Drie Lustige Marsche, Op. 34 for wind orchestra (1926)
> 7.	I. Marsch - 1:56
> 8.	II. Marsch - 2:05
> 9.	III. Marsch - 2:29
> *Kurt Weill* - Der Lindberghflug (1929)
> 10.	19:02
> *Hans Haass* - Capriccio, Fugue and Intermezzo for player piano (1926)
> 11.	8:01
> 
> Disc 2
> *Arnold Schönberg* - Serenade Op. 24 for clarinet and orchestra (1920-1923)
> 1.	March - 4:32
> 2.	Menuet - 7:34
> 3.	Variations - 4:22
> 4.	Sonnet by Petrarch - 3:33
> 5.	Dance Steps - 7:54
> 6.	Song Without Words - 2:29
> 7.	Finale - 5:33
> *Alban Berg* - Lyric Suite for String Quartet (1926)
> 8.	Mvt I - 3:01
> 9.	Mvt II - 5:51
> 10.	Mvt III - 3:30
> 11.	Mvt IV - 5:15
> 12.	Mvt V - 4:39
> 13.	Mvt VI - 6:02
> *Roman Haubenstock-Ramati* - Credentials Or Think, Think Lucky (1961)
> 14.	13:01
> 
> Disc 3
> 1.	*John Cage *- 12'55.6078 (1954) for two pianists (prepared piano) - 13:20
> 2.	*Alois Hába *- String Quartet No. 2 in the quarter-tone system, Op. 7 (1923):
> Andante - Allegretto - 11:15
> 3.	*Alois Hába *- String Quartet No. 2 in the quarter-tone system, Op. 7 (1923):
> Allegro scherzando - 5:55
> 4.	*Dieter Schnebel *- Diapason, Kanon A 13 (1977) - 19:03
> 5.	*Paul-Heinz Dittrich *- Areae Sonantes (1973)
> for instrumental and vocal groups - 16:56
> 6.	*Friedrich Cerha* - Spiegel II (1964) for 55 strings - 11:27
> 
> Disc 4
> 1.	*Luciano Berio* - Sinfonia (1968-69) for Eight Voices and Orchestra: I - 5:51
> 2.	*Luciano Berio* - Sinfonia (1968-69) for Eight Voices and Orchestra: II - O King - 5:06
> 3.	*Luciano Berio *- Sinfonia (1968-69) for Eight Voices and Orchestra: III -
> In ruhig fliessender Bewegung - IV - 14:44
> 4.	*Luciano Berio *- Sinfonia (1968-69) for Eight Voices and Orchestra: V - 7:08
> 5.	*Rolf Liebermann *- Concerto for Jazzband and Symphony Orchestra (1954) - 17:00
> 6.	*Cristóbal Halffter *- Planto por las víctimas de la violencia (1971)
> for chamber ensemble and electrical sound transformer - 21:22
> 7.	*Igor Stravinsky *- Epitaphium für das Grabmal des Prinzen Max Egon zu Fürstenberg (1959)
> for flute, clarinet & harp - 1:23
> 
> Disc 5
> 7.	*Henri Pousseur *- Quintette à la mémoire d'Anton Webern (1955)
> for clarinet, bass clarinet, violin, cello, and piano - 13:00
> 8.	*Mauricio Kagel *- Zwei-Mann-Orchester (1971/73)
> for two one-man orchestras - 47:23
> 9.	*Rolf Riehm* - O Daddy (1984) for orchestra and electronic tape - 16:24
> 
> Disc 6
> 8.	*Brian Ferneyhough* - Time and Motion Study III (1975)
> for 16 mixed voices, percussion, live electronics - 22:40
> 9.	*Mathias Spahlinger *- Und als wir (1993) for string orchestra - 16:19
> 10.	*Hans Zender* - Muji no Kyo (1975) for voice and variable ensemble - 18:25
> 11.	*Hanspeter Kyburz* - Cells (1993)
> for saxophones & large chamber orchestra - 13:43
> 12.	*Pierre Boulez *- Tombeau à la mémoire du Prince
> Max Egon zu Fürstenberg (1959) - 7:19
> 
> Disc 8
> 13.	*Pierre Shaeffer and Pierre Henry* - Orphée 53 - Spectacle lyrique (1953):
> Prolog - 1:14
> 14.	*Pierre Shaeffer and Pierre Henry*- Orphée 53 - Spectacle lyrique (1953):
> Premier air d'Orphee - 2:01
> 15.	*Pierre Shaeffer and Pierre Henry* - Orphée 53 - Spectacle lyrique (1953):
> Premier recitativ d'Orphee - 3:20
> 16.	*Pierre Shaeffer and Pierre Henry* - Orphée 53 - Spectacle lyrique (1953):
> Les monstres - 3:25
> 17.	*Pierre Shaeffer and Pierre Henry* - Orphée 53 - Spectacle lyrique (1953):
> Parade d'Eurydice - 3:23
> 18.	*Pierre Shaeffer and Pierre Henry* - Orphée 53 - Spectacle lyrique (1953):
> Debat d'Orphee - 5:15
> 19.	Pierre Shaeffer and Pierre Henry - Orphée 53 - Spectacle lyrique (1953):
> Rupture finale - 1:58
> 20.	*Luigi Nono *- Post-Praeludium per Donau (1987) for tuba and live electronics - 13:47
> 21.	*Michael Levinas *- Par Dela (1994) for orchestra - 21:04
> 22.	*Younghi Pagh-Paan* - NIM (1987) - 15:15
> 23.	*Anton Webern* - Bagatelles (6) for String Quartet, Op. 9 (1911-13) - 4:33
> 
> Disc 10
> 1.	*Pierre Boulez* -
> Poésie pour pouvoir (1958) for five track tape and 3 orchestra groups -- 18:51
> 2.	*Pierre Boulez *-
> Structures for two pianos, book 2 (1961): Chapter I - 9:00
> 3.	*Pierre Boulez* -
> Structures for two pianos, book 2 (1961): Chapter II version 1 - 13:51
> 4.	*Pierre Boulez* -
> Structures for two pianos, book 2 (1961): Chapter II version 2 - 13:20
> 5.	*Karlheinz Stockhausen* -
> Punkte (1952/62) for orchestra - 18:53
> 
> Disc 11
> 
> 1.	*Igor Stravinsky* - In memoriam Dylan Thomas (1954)
> for tenor, 4 trombones and string quartet - 7:51
> 2.	*Bernd Alois Zimmermann *-- Sonata for viola solo (1955) - 6:09
> 3.	*Heinz Holliger *- Pneuma (1970)
> for thirty-six winds, four radios, organ, and percussion - 16:05
> 4.	*Helmut Lachenmann* - Schwankungen am Rand (1974-1975)
> for sheet metal and strings - 32:45
> 5.	*Andreas Raseghi* - Chamber Quartet (1987) for strings:
> Non troppo vivace - 3:30
> 6.	Andreas Raseghi - Chamber Quartet (1987) for strings:
> With infinite passion and expression, rubatissimo - 2:34
> 7.	Andreas Raseghi - Chamber Quartet (1987) for strings:
> Molto lento - 3:19
> 
> Disc 12
> 
> 1.	*Olivier Messiaen *- Réveil des oiseaux (1953) for piano and orchestra - 21:26
> 2.	*Elliott Carter* - Oboe Concerto (1988) - 19:00
> 3.	*Wolfgang Rihm* - Frau/Stimme (1989)
> for soprano and orchestra with second soprano - 20:14
> 4.	*Johannes Kalitzke* - Nachtschleife (1989) madrigal for vocal sextet - 15:17
> 
> The labels Col Legno and currently NEOS have documented the happenings at Donaueshingen annually in a series of recordings that capture highlights of years from the early 90s till the event of 2013. (I have most if not all of these recordings and eagerly await the discs from the 2014 festival.) If the above listings have excited you to rush out for a plane ticket to Germany and tickets to the upcoming 2015 event in Donaueschingen, then you're of similar mind to me.


I have wanted to go see this ever since I discovered last year that the festival existed. Which is surprising I only found out about it last year considering stuff like this is what I live for. I'm going to have to listen to my one single lonely Donaueschinger Musiktage box set this afternoon......


----------



## Jeff W

*In which there is late night Mozart*

Good evening TC! Reporting in for the first time in many days as I've been on vacation. Time to get back into the swing of things!









Listening to Symphonies No. 26 (K. 184), No. 28 (K. 200), No. 29 (K. 201) and No. 30 (K. 202). No. 29\K. 201 is the featured symphony for this weekend down in the Saturday Symphony thread (for which I am a little late in listening). Karl Bohm conducts the Berlin Philharmonic here in these wonderful old school recordings.

Now, time to catch up on reading this thread!


----------



## Pugg

TCHAIKOVSKY Concerto No.1 (Wiener Symphoniker/Karajan)
RACHMANINOV Concerto No.2 (WNPO/Wislocki)


----------



## Jeff W

*In which there is more late night Mozart*









More Mozart. Can't really ever have enough Mozart, in my opinion. This time the Symphonies No. 25, 29 (again) and 30 (again). Sir Charles Mackerras conducting the Prague Chamber Orchestra.


----------



## Pugg

​
Bach - Sonata No.1/ Partita No.2


----------



## senza sordino

Vivaldi Gloria, Dixit Dominus, Magnificat in G. A change for me, I don't normally listen to choral music. A nice way to start my day. 
View attachment 75993


Mozart Symphonies 25, 28, 29
View attachment 75994


Mozart and Brahms Clarinet Quintets
View attachment 75995


Elgar and Carter Cello Concerti, Bruch Kol Nidrei 
View attachment 75996


----------



## Pugg

​*Bellini ; Norma*
_Souliotis/ Del Monaco/ Cossotto/ Cava_

_Silvio Varviso_ conducting.


----------



## MoonlightSonata

*Beethoven, "Pastoral" Sonata* - Michael Houstoun, piano


----------



## starthrower

Available on the NEOS label. Donaueschinger Musiktage 2008


----------



## ArtMusic

Great staging


----------



## Pugg

​*Zemlinsky; Lyric Symphony.*
Varady/ Fischer-Dieskau
Loren Maazel conducting


----------



## Dr Johnson

No. 14.


----------



## Biwa

Gerald Finzi (1901-1956)

Five Bagatelles
Elegy
Romance
Diabelleries
Introit for violin and piano
Interlude
Prelude and Fugue

Kölner Kammersolisten


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

CD1: symphonies










I can't be bothered writing out the details of who's playing, I'll just say that this music is feckin' awesome.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Richard Strauss ; Lieder
Lucia Popp/ Sawallisch*


----------



## Musicophile

Chopin: Preludes - Blechacz.









I've written about it on my blog: http://musicophilesblog.com/2015/10/04/rafal-blechacz-magnificent-chopin-preludes/


----------



## Dr Johnson

No. 12


----------



## Vronsky

*Berlioz & Beethoven*










Berlioz Symphonie fantastique, Op. 14 & Béatrice et Bénédict (Overture)
Scottish Chamber Orchestra
Robin Ticciati










Beethoven Symphony No.5 in C minor, Op.67 (1-4), Coriolan Overture, Op.62 (5) & Egmont Overture, Op.84 (6)
Performed by:
Ljubljana Radio Symphony/Anton Nanut (1-4)
Berlin Festival Orchestra/Vladimir Petroschoff (5)
London Philharmonic Orchestra/Alfred Scholz (6)


----------



## Pugg

​*Bach*; Brandenburg concertos, disc 2
_I Musici _


----------



## eljr

*Tim Fain
Tim Fain Plays Philip Glass: Partita for Solo Violin*


----------



## johnnysc

Gorecki - Beatus Vir & Totus Tuus

Czech Philharmonic/John Nelson


----------



## Pugg

*Handel; Arias*
_Renée Fleming._


----------



## johnnysc

Faure & Durufle Requiems

Atlanta Symphony Orchestra & Chorus/Robert Shaw


----------



## Pugg

*Joseph & Michael Haydn; Horn concertos*
_Felix Klieser._


----------



## eljr

*Arnhem Philharmonic Orchestra / Lisa Larsson / Antonello Manacorda
Mahler: Symphony No. 4*


----------



## Vasks

_Music for male chorus is rare enough let alone an entire LP full of it written by Janacek_


----------



## Pugg

​*Spontini; La Vestale.*
_Michaels Moore/ Huffstodt / Kavaros et al.
Riccardo Muti conducting ._


----------



## Sonata

Bruckner Symphony #2 Gunter Wand.


----------



## starthrower

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> CD1: symphonies
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't be bothered writing out the details of who's playing, I'll just say that this music is feckin' awesome.


Here's the info for those who missed the link yesterday. http://www.arkivmusic.com/classical/album.jsp?album_id=1171140

Since I'm on a Dutilleux kick as well, I listened to the symphonies on Erato by Barenboim.
http://www.arkivmusic.com/classical/album.jsp?album_id=1035763

For a single disc, I can recommend the Chandos CD conducted by Tortelier.
http://www.arkivmusic.com/classical/album.jsp?album_id=12489


----------



## johnnysc

Gorecki - Symphony No. 3

Dawn Upshaw, soprano

London Sinfonietta/David Zinman


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1974 -'76.


----------



## eljr

*
Norwegian Radio Orchestra
Magne Amdahl: Astrognosia & Æsop*

DVD-A


----------



## George O

Paul Hindemith (1895-1963): Die 7 Kammermusiken

Concerto Amsterdam

3-LP box set on Telefunken (Hamburg), from 1968

details:
http://www.discogs.com/Paul-Hindemith-Die-7-Kammermusiken/release/6181160


----------



## taylor16

Bartók's Concerto for Orchestra (Reiner).


----------



## opus55

Beethoven: Cello Sonata No. 1
_ Jean-Guihen Queyras|Alexander Melnikov_









Queyras with Melnikov.. at least the first impression is there is no emotion felt in this sonata.. quite a disappointment.

Meilck: Symphony in F minor
_Turku Philharmonic Orchestra|Hannu Lintu_









Decided to listen to this no-name composer instead. Ernst Meilck (or Mielck) was Finnish composer who lived 1877 - 1899 (tuberculosis). Mielck studied with Max Bruch in Berlin and his music was not nationalistic enough to be received well in his home country. -- source: wikipedia. The last part reminds me of Dohnanyi.

Symphony in F doesn't remind me of any other single composer particularly but not to say the music is highly original either. It's lightly orchestrated considering the time but it's interesting throughout.. though not very mature. Quite beautiful in many places especially the wind ensembles in the second movement.


----------



## Vaneyes

*Shostakovich*: Cello Concerto 1 (Premiered in Leningrad, October 4,1959).

Recorded 1984.


----------



## Morimur

Been listening to this non-stop for the last couple of days. Haven't felt the desire to listen to anything else.


----------



## Blancrocher

Scriabin: op. 11 Preludes, piano sonatas 4 & 10, etc. (Pletnev); Vaughan Williams: Symphony 6, Tallis Fantasia, Lark Ascending (Davis)


----------



## Vaneyes

*Schubert*: String Quintet (rec.2003); *Schumann*: Piano Quintet (rec.1993).


----------



## Balthazar

*Debussy ~ Preludes, Books I & II.* Jean-Efflam Bavouzet at the piano. With a few repeats of _Des pas sur la neige_.

*Bernstein ~ Mass.* The Grammy winning recording from 2009 with Jubilant Sykes as the Celebrant and Marin Alsop leading Baltimore.

*Schnittke ~ Viola Concerto.* Yuri Bashmet on viola backed by Rozhdestvensky and the USSR Ministry of Culture Symphony Orchestra.


----------



## jim prideaux

Brahms and Schumann Piano Quintets performed by the Lindsay String Quartet and Peter Frankl


----------



## Marschallin Blair

How does Callas do it?!!!

I've been listening to her "_Col sorriso. . . d'innocenza_" from the final scene of _Il pirata_ every couple of days.

Such subtlety of expression and variegated colorful brilliance I've never heard anywhere.

I wouldn't call her the 'Singer of the Age'- but I would call her the 'Singer of Many Ages.'


----------



## Dr Johnson

Concerto for Cello and Orchestra.


----------



## Haydn man

Listening to Tchaikovsky Violin Concerto played by the Vienna Philharmonic, conductor Muti soloist Mutter from a recent Karajan tribute concert. 
Download from the BBC iPlayer


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1987.


----------



## Eramirez156

*Violinkonzert op.7 / Ouvertüre op. 4 / Värmlands-Rhapsodie op. 36*
*Kurt Atterberg*









*Ulf Wallin
Rundfunk-Sinfonieorchester Berlin

Roger Epple*

A perfect disc for a cold and overcast day.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

"Main title." "The Battlement." "Saxon Victory."










Last two movements









_
Sea Hawk _suite.


----------



## starthrower

Slava really plays his *** off on this piece! And this is available on an inexpensive Apex reissue.


----------



## starthrower

This is from another great Apex CD I picked up. It features the great
Heinz Holliger on oboe.


----------



## Eramirez156

*Garden of Spaces /Clarinet Concerto/ Cantus Arcticus*
*Einojuhani Rautavaara*









*Richard Stoltzman - clarinet
Helsinki Philharmonic Orchestra

Leif Segerstam*


----------



## MoonlightSonata

*Scriabin, Poeme Nocturne* - S. Richer, piano
*Prokofiev, Sarcasms* - Anna-Marie McDermott


----------



## omega

*Bach*
_Italian Concerti_
Alexandre Tharaud









_Goldberg Variations_
Glenn Gould


----------



## TurnaboutVox

*Maria Szymanowska: Piano Works
Exercises et Préludes for piano (dedicated to Zophia Chodkiewicz)
Mazurkas
Polonaises
Nocturne*
Anna Ciborowska (piano) [Dux, 2004]

Interesting and worth hearing if perhaps predictably overshadowed by Chopin.










*Bach and Sons
Johann Sebastian Bach
Toccata in D major, BWV 912
Toccata in e minor, BWV 914

Carl Philippe Emanuel Bach
Fantasia in f sharp minor, Wq 67
Rondo in e minor Abschied von meinem silbermannischen Claviere in einem Rondo,Wq 66

Wilhelm Friedemann BACH
Fantasia in e minor, Falck 21*

Patrick Dunn (piano) [Usonix, 2011]










*Beethoven
Piano Trio in C minor, Op. 1/3
Piano Trio in E flat major, Op. 70/2
Piano Trio in E flat major ("14 Variations on an Original Theme"), Op. 44 *
Beaux Arts Trio [Philips, rec. 1981]

This is the classic line-up of Pressler - Cohen - Greenhouse, and they make magnificent music together, especially in the wonderful E flat trio, Op. 70 no. 2.


----------



## ArtMusic

Two wonderful early Mozart operas


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

Back to Bach


----------



## TurnaboutVox

Quite Hobbit-like, especially Isserlis. And they could have been photographed in the "Shire"!

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

My last disc of the weekend (the Saturday symphony will have to be the Weekday symphony this week)
*
Richard STRAUSS
Rote Rosen, WoO. 76 
Begegnung, WoO. 72
Die Nacht, Op. 10, No. 3 
Einerlei, Op. 69, No. 3 
Befreit, Op. 39, No. 4 
Zueignung, Op. 10, No. 1

Richard WAGNER 
Wesendonck-Lieder, WWV 91
Der Engel 
Stehe Still! 
Im Treibhaus 
Schmerzen
Träume

Richard STRAUSS
Du meines Herzens Krönelein, Op. 21, No. 2
Ruhe, meine Seele! Op. 27, No. 1
Traum durch die Dämmerung, Op. 29, No. 1 
Meinem Kinde, Op. 37, No. 3 
Nichts, Op. 10, No. 2 
Morgen! Op. 27, No. 4 *
Adrianne Pieczonka (soprano); Brian Zeger (piano) [Delos, 2015]
rec. 2014, Glenn Gould Studio, Toronto, Canada

...which I have played four times over the weekend, because it's rather more-ish. The disc is organised rather strangely with the Strauss - Wagner - Strauss sabdwich as laid out above. The Strauss songs are glorious even in piano and voice format (all that swerving harmonic modulation) and they rather overwhelm the Wesendonck-lieder in the middle. But I can tell they're growing on me.


----------



## Vaneyes

Wolf Lady, recorded 1995.


----------



## OldFashionedGirl

On Spotify:







* Eötvös* - Concertos


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

Still "Hooked on Bach".


----------



## Guest

He plays the hell out of these pieces, especially Sonata No.1. Good sound.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

*
*** SUGGESTION FOR TC****

Perhaps in the interest of fairness the moderation can change the time stamps in the upper-left hand of all TC posts to accurately and truthfully reflect THE TIME AT WHICH TC ALLOWED THE POST TO GO ONTO THE BOARD- and not the time at which a person submitted a post to TC for posting.

I submitted the following to TC at 11:58 today for TC to post onto one of its boards:

http://www.talkclassical.com/38743-transparency-apparent-lack-thereof-27.html?highlight=#post952158

The TC time stamp in the upper-left-hand corner of my original post says that this was posted at 11:58 today.

This is manifestly untrue.

*I 'sent' my post to TC at that time- but TC did not 'post my post' until well over four hours later- which effectively deep-sixes my post from being responded to by the people it was intended to reach at the time.*

Anyway, I just wanted to mention this in the Current Listening thread so that people will actually see it- as this is a problem that has been addressed repeatedly and hopefully will be corrected. . .

Anyway, on to more great Current Listening with Richard Hickox's beaufifully-recorded and spirited performance of Howells' "The Three B's" orchestral suite:


----------



## helenora

*Tomas Marco Concierto del Agua*. and* Juan Chrisostomo Arriaga* , may be they are right and he was a Spanish Mozart, young died (19) genius . Very new for me and enjoyable. Thanks to suggestions on TC


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Kontrapunctus said:


> He plays the hell out of these pieces, especially Sonata No.1. Good sound.


Oh! I've 'got' to hear Berezovsky do Rachmaninov's _Piano Sonata No. 1_!!! Thank you for posting this.

An impassioned one I really like is the one by Santiago Rodriguez on Elan- but I can only imagine how Berezovsky would approach this in one of his more fiery and inspired moods.


----------



## KenOC

Listened to Symphonies Nos. 1 and 9 from the Big Mahler Box, all of Mahler's symphonies and most songs for (wait for this) $2.99. Maurice Abravenel and the Utah Symphony in very nice early 70's stereo. Impressive performances, totally absorbing. And Mahlerian got his avatar on the cover!


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Grizzled Ghost, I just responded to you at 8:08 PST in "The Right to Self Defense" thread.

We'll see how long it takes for TC to post it.

http://www.talkclassical.com/40098-right-self-defense-what-5.html#post952376

. . . . .

More current listening with more Hickox Howells:


----------



## opus55

Sibelius: Symphonies 6 and 7
_Boston Symphony Orchestra|Sir Colin Davis_










Sibelius symphonies are refreshing to hear and quite unlike any other.


----------



## Pugg

PROKOVIEV Concerto No.5 (WNPSO/Rowicki)
BRITTEN Concerto (ECO/Britten


----------



## Marschallin Blair

_The Walk to the Paradise Garden_









_
Symphony No. 3_, _Helios Overture_










_Florida Suite_


----------



## helenora

Today I'm in Stabat Mater(s) , first Agostino Steffani , now Poulence, in love with both of them, not to mention Vivaldi's Stabat Mater. Let's see what will go next


----------



## MoonlightSonata

*Mozart, Sonata in A Major K331* - Alicia de Larrocha, piano


----------



## helenora

MoonlightSonata said:


> *Mozart, Sonata in A Major K331* - Alicia de Larrocha, piano


you're tempting me  This sonata played by Alicia de Larrocha!!! :angel:


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Caballe's rendition of "_De Espana vengo_" is the cutest and most silvery-spun rendition one is likely to hear, although I still find Conchita Superviva's conspicuously sexy recording more to my emotional expressive tastes.










Fruhbeck de Burgos _Sacre
_









Barenboim/CSO _Russian Easter Overture_


----------



## Guest

Marschallin Blair said:


> Oh! I've 'got' to hear Berezovsky do Rachmaninov's _Piano Sonata No. 1_!!! Thank you for posting this.
> 
> An impassioned one I really like is the one by Santiago Rodriguez on Elan- but I can only imagine how Berezovsky would approach this in one of his more fiery and inspired moods.


I haven't heard Rodriguez' version, but it's hard to imagine being more passionately played than by Berezovsky...well, Lazar Berman in his prime or Denis Matsuev these days would come close, I imagine.


----------



## tortkis

Alvin Lucier: Music on a Long Thin Wire (Lovely Music)









_"These recordings were made by the composer on May 10, 1979, in the Rotunda of the U.S. Custom House, Bowling Green, New York City. [...] The wire was extended 80 feet through the oval of the Rotunda.

Four separate recordings were made. For each, a single oscillator tuning was chosen. No alteration of the tuning or manipulation of the wire was made in any way. The wire played itself. All changes in volume, timbre, harmonic structure, rhythmic and cyclic patterning, and other sonic phenomena were brought about solely by the actions of the wire itself."_ (Alvin Lucier)


----------



## Pugg

​*Handel; Water music.*
_B.P Riccardo Muti _


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Maria Callas interview with Jean-Pierre Farkas from January 31, 1970:
_
J.-P.F.: Behind this legend I wonder if there isn't some truth, your life has been under storms of famous personalities and memorable tantrums, what is behind all this?

M.C.: What is behind it is that to achieve a result of great class and quality we need outbursts of anger if we don't have time to persuade people gently. There are always people trying to persuade you to do things that they want, so those cases make it impossible to be nice. _

With artistry on the level of _Poliuto_, its easy to understand.

- _Maria Callas Magazine_, No. 73, November 2014, p. 20


----------



## Pugg

*Next on:*

​
The ever charming : *Mirella Freni *


----------



## Marschallin Blair

_Beethoven: 32 Variations on an Original Theme in C minor, WoO 80_

The blitzkrieging dexterity, thunderous bass, and high, biting treble that Horowitz brings to the this performance is awesome.










I just love the beauty and childlike joy that Mutter brings to Mozart's _Sonata in F,_ K.377.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

The piano concerto and maybe a few others from this wonderful box set.


----------



## KenOC

Marschallin Blair said:


> _Beethoven: 32 Variations on an Original Theme in C minor, WoO 80_
> 
> The blitzkrieging dexterity, thunderous bass, and high, biting treble that Horowitz brings to the this performance is awesome.


Beethoven spoke disparagingly of these variations. "Oh Beethoven, did you write that? What an *** you were!" But hey, what did he know? :lol:


----------



## SONNET CLV

A little night music this evening.
No, not Mozart, this time.
Rather, I started with an orchestral jazz LP -- Cityscape by Claus Ogerman, featuring the saxophone of Michael Brecker:










I usually listen to side 2 of this vinyl disc from 1982, the three part suite titled "In the Presence and Absence of Each Other", but tonight I opted for side 1, which I hadn't heard for some years now and never on my upgraded turntable rig, the VPI Scoutmaster with a Maestro Wood cartridge. I played the three side A features: Cityscape, Habanera, and Nightwings. It was the final track that inspired me to comb through the classical LP racks for something of related demeanor.

I turned up two LOUISVILLE ORCHESTRA FIRST EDITION LPs, two relatively late LOUISVILLE issues but contemporaneous with the Claus Ogerman recording.

It's also been a while since I listened to Stanislaw Skrowaczewski's "Music at Night (1949)", which in a revised version dates from 1960. It appears on LS 778 Stereo, the 154th Release from LOUISVILLE.









The music is definitely modernistic in mode. In fact, as it passes by one hears what seem like fragments from all the big-time contemporary composers. Yet the work is totally original and no other voice that that of Skrowaczewski predominates. The recording is not one of the most clear I've heard from LOUISVILLE, but there was still enough dynamic bite from brass and woodwinds to make the listen enjoyable. My vinyl copy played nearly flawlessly - the merit of keeping one's records clean and in good condition. (The disc shares space with the Symphony No. 1 by Thomas Ludwig.) The work, in four movements -- Allegro drammatico, Drammatico e rubato, Allegro-Misterioso, and Allegro Molto -- is conducted by Akira Endo leading the Louisville Orchestra.

I then turned to "Night Ceremonies" by Frederick Fox. This three movement "symphony-like concerto for orchestra" takes up side A of LOUISVILLE disc LS 780 Stereo, the 156th Release. (Side B features Stuart Sankey's "Variations for Orchestra".) I couldn't find a picture of the cover of this one.

The Fox work is brilliant. According to the record jacket notes, one reviewer said of this 1979 work that it is "a major work that may be thought of in terms of a combination symphony and concerto for orchestra." Again, it has been some while since I listened to this disc, but "Night Ceremonies" is probably the work of the three listed here that I will turn to again soon for a return visit. It is well worth multiple hearings. A lot of stuff goes on in the music, and the recording is a touch more detailed than what I heard on the previous LOUISVILLE disc. Here Akira Endo again conducts the Louisville Orchestra.

I finished my "night music" listening session this evening with a revisit to one of my all time favorite works, Manuel de Falla's "Nights in the Gardens of Spain". I accessed another LP from my collection, a 1980 Turnabout disc, TV 34761, featuring Alicia de Larrocha on piano with the Orquesta de Conciertos de Madrid conducted by Jesus Arambarri.









This was never my favorite interpretation of the work. Though de Larrocha plays with Spanish fire and elan, the orchestral accompaniment lacks the final measure of mystery and color that shines through in my first pick of this work, a London release from 1984 on CD 410 289-2 which features an even more fiery and elanish de Larrocha but with the London Philharmonic Orchestra under the baton of the late, great Spanish conductor Rafael Fruhbeck de Burgos whom I had the pleasure to hear conduct the Pittsburgh Symphony shortly before his death in June, 2014.

But it was a night for vinyl and discs I hadn't visited for a while, so the de Falla "Nights" fit well with the three previous discs to provide an enchanting evening of night music. And ... I hardly even missed hearing something by Mozart!


----------



## MoonlightSonata

*Brahms, Viola Sonatas* - Lawrence Power (viola), Simon Crawford-Phillips (piano)


----------



## Marschallin Blair

KenOC said:


> Beethoven spoke disparagingly of these variations. "Oh Beethoven, did you write that? What an *** you were!" But hey, what did he know? :lol:


Beethoven of course never heard Horowitz in his prime perform them either.

But then, what could Beethoven know of time travel?


----------



## Pugg

​*Schubert; Impromptus.*
_Murray Perahia._


----------



## Dr Johnson

No. 13


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mozart: Die Entfürhung aus dem Serail.*
_Schäfer/Petibon/ Bostridge et al._
William Christie conducting.


----------



## Dr Johnson

Concerto for Violin, Viola, Cello and Orchestra.


----------



## Vronsky

*Pollini · Zagreb Philharmonic*










Stravinsky: Pétrouchka
Prokofiev: Sonate No.7
Webern: Variationen Op.27
Boulez: Sonate No.2
Maurizio Pollini










B. Smetana: My Country (Má vlast)
P.I. Tchaikowsky: Symphony No.5 in E minor, Op.64
L. Janáček: Symfonietta
Zagrebačka filharmonija/Zagreb Philharmonic Orchestra
Lovro von Matačić


----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## elgar's ghost

One of those days when I haven't got my listening already planned but this is a sweet disc to play while rooting through my shelves...

Borodin - complete songs plus others by Glinka, Dargomizhski and Balakirev:


----------



## schigolch




----------



## Pugg

_Victoria de Los Angeles 
"On wings of songs"_


----------



## Badinerie

Schubert Impromptus 90 & 142










Elgar In the South overture on at moment. Trying to relax at a very stressfull time.


----------



## Badinerie

Marschallin Blair said:


> _
> Sea Hawk _suite.


Love the Movie and music Captain Blood is a goodie too!


----------



## eljr

*Matt Haimovitz
Orbit: Music for Solo Cello (1945-2014)*

Disc III


----------



## Pugg

​*Beethoven: That Glorious Moment*
Hilary Davan Wetton


----------



## Blancrocher

Ciccolini playing Satie


----------



## Jeff W

*In which Jeff cannot come up with a title*

Good morning TC from grey and gloomy Albany!









Started off with some Mozart symphonies before I take them out of rotation for a little bit. Listened to the Symphonies No. 29 (one last reprise for the Saturday Symphony thread), No. 28 and No. 33. Trevor Pinnock conducted the English Concert from the harpsichord. Not a lot that I haven't said about this set. I love it!









Decided to try out another Beethoven symphony set I've had my eye on for a little while. Karl Bohm conducted the Vienna Philharmonic in Beethoven's Symphony No. 4 & 5. Most definitely old school performances. I don't think I've ever heard the Fifth ever taken this slowly. Not necessarily a bad thing. Still enjoyed it though.









Gave a listen to the Charles Ives Violin Sonatas. Hilary Hahn played the violin and Valentina Lisitsa played the piano. Worth another listen.









Finishing out with Louis Spohr's Nonet and Octet with the Nash Ensemble playing. I love Louis Spohr's music and wish it would get played in the concert hall more often!


----------



## Badinerie

Moved on to Sibelius's Violin Concerto LSO Tauno Hannikainen Featuring Tossy Spivakovsky Nice mellow LP.


----------



## eljr

*Dan Laurin / Paradiso Musicale
J.H. Roman: The 12 Flute Sonatas, Nos. 1-5*


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mozart; Symphonies No. 25, 28 & 29*
Sir Charles Mackerras


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Badinerie said:


> *Badinerie: Elgar In the South overture on at moment. Trying to relax at a very stressfull time.*


Baddie, you made me think of something.

I remember when a 70mm pristine print of _Vertigo_ was re-released at a theater in Westwood (in Los Angeles) in the late nineties and my friends and I went there to see it.

There's a scene (I'm sure you know) where Jimmy Stewart is severely depressed and Barbara Bel Geddes tries to cheer him up by playing him some Mozart.

One of my friends says out loud, "That will only depress him. _Play him some 'Rozsa'_!"

Ha. Ha. Ha. Ha. Ha.










Anyway, I offer this. . . 'to you.'


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Pure greatness.

Rozsa is played incessantly in my cd rotation- but never too often.


----------



## Pugg

​
Richard Strauss - Die Agyptische Helena (1990 Remastered):
1. Act II: Arie Der Helena
Richard Strauss - Salome:
2. Dance Of The Seven Veils
Richard Strauss - Salome (1990 Remastered):
3. Zwischenspiel
4. Finale


----------



## Orfeo

*Franz Lehar*
Romantic operetta "Zigeunerliebe" (Gypsy Love) in three acts.
-Johanna Stojkovic, Dagmar Schellenberger, Zoran Todorovich, Schneider, et al.
-The NDR Radio Philharmonie & NDR Choir/Frank Beermann.

*Zoltan Kodaly*
Hungarian folk opera "Hary Janos" in four acts.
-Peter Ustinov (narrator), Erzsebet Komlossy, Laszlo Palocz, Gyorgy Melis, et al.
-John Leach, cimbalom.
-The London Symphony, Edinburgh Festival Chorus, Wandsworth School Boys' Choir/Istvan Kertesz.


----------



## Vasks

_Sampled some of the woodwind quintet music by Barber, Berger and Foss from this 3 LP set_


----------



## Pugg

​*Korngold: Die Tote Stadt.*
_Kollo/ Neblett/ Prey/ Luxon.
Maestro Leinsdorf conducting_


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1959 - '79, and one of my favorite GG recs. He died yesterday in 1982. :angel:


----------



## Vaneyes

Sampling for *Offenbach* death day (1880). Re front cover, the original Moulin Rouge cabaret didn't open until nine years after his death.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Behrens and Varady sing lovely.

Why couldn't have James Levine have been at the helm of the VPO instead of Solti?


----------



## hpowders

J.S. Bach Well Tempered Clavier Book Two
Kenneth Weiss, harpsichord

Can a sequel ever be better than the original? In the case of The Godfather and Well Tempered Clavier, the answer is a resounding YES!!

This astonishing exhibition of creative genius is terrifically performed here. Nobody produces a harpsichord tone as intoxicating as Kenneth Weiss. Very few performers are on his exalted level as interpretive performers of keyboard Bach on harpsichord.


----------



## Selby

currently:









next:


----------



## pmsummer

RETROUVÉ & CHANGÉ
_Seven Strings and More_
*Sainte Colombe*
Hille Perl - Viola da Gamba
Andrew Lawrence-King - Harp, Irish Harp, Organ
Lee Santana - Archlute, Baroque Lute, Theorbo

_Deutsche Harmonia Mundi_


----------



## opus55

Miklos Rozsa greatest hits










I've had good luck following Marschallin's film music posts so here I go. Ben-Hur is one of those old movies I remember watching on TV as a kid but never got to watch from beginning to the end.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

opus55 said:


> Miklos Rozsa greatest hits
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've had good luck following Marschallin's film music posts so here I go. Ben-Hur is one of those old movies I remember watching on TV as a kid but never got to watch from beginning to the end.


Truth to tell, I only really knew of the existence of Rozsa from an older friend I knew when I worked in a bookstore when I was nineteen.

He played me the Decca 'RE-RECORDING' of _Ben Hur_ with Miklos Rozsa and the National Philharmonic (which is the one you HAVE TO get, opus 55). He also played me the 'RE-RECORDING' on Decca of Miklos Rozsa conducting the Royal Philharmonic doing _Quo Vadis_.



















I had that 'transverse moment' where my head was knocked sideways.

I never heard such noble majesty in my life.

I was of course accustomed to Slayer, Metallica, and 'yes,' even the Go Go's and the Primitives- but this was qualitatively different in every conceivable way.

Then my friend played me Wagner, Respighi, and Prokofiev and then it was all over for me.

That's when I got the shop-o-holism for classical.

Anyway, get the Decca re-recordings of _Ben Hur_ and _Quo Vadis_.

They blow the original MGM soundtracks away. The sound quality and performances are outstanding.



















You've got to see the movie too. Its an awesome looking spectacle of a soap opera.

It love the witty, campy dialogue between Nero and Petronius- and Poppea is suitably appropriate in her lasciviousness.


----------



## Mahlerian

Mozart: Le nozze di Figaro, Acts 2-4
Wixell, Norman, Freni, Ganzarolli, Minton, BBC Symphony Orchestra, cond. Davis


----------



## science

Mahler: Symphony #1 "Titan" in D - Bernstein: Concertgebouw Orchestra (1987)


----------



## Vronsky

*Iain Quinn plays Czech & Nordic Organ music*










Iain Quinn plays Czech music on the organ of Norwich Cathedral
Vítězslav Novák: Svatováclavský Triptych, Op. 70
Bohuslav Martinů: Vigilia
Antonín Dvořák: Fugue in G minor
Leoš Janáček: Postludium (from the Glagolitic Mass)
Jiří Ropek: Variations on 'Victimae Paschali Laudes'










Tender is the North -- Iain Quinn plays Nordic Organ music on the Organ of Coventry Cathedral
Jean Sibelius: Two Pieces, Op. 111
Niels W. Gade: Tre Tonestykker, Op. 22
Selim Palmgren: Two Preludes
Áskell Másson: Larghetto
Knut Nystedt: Variasjoner over 'Med Jesus vil eg fara', Op. 4 (Norwegian folk-tune from Sunnmøre)
Otto Olsson: Sonata, Op. 38


----------



## eljr

*Bruckner Orchester Linz / Dennis Russell Davies
Philip Glass: Symphony No. 10*


----------



## Vaneyes

Godfather doing Pathetique and R&J Fantasy Overture. Recorded 1970's.


----------



## johnnysc

Scarlatti - 6 Sinfonie

William Bennett, Hans Elhorst, Lenore Smith, Bernard Soustrot.


----------



## eljr

*Bavarian Radio Chorus / Lester Lynch / Melody Moore / Munich Radio Orchestra / Nikolai Schukoff
Gordon Getty: The Little Match Girl*


----------



## pmsummer

SANTIAGO DE MURCIA CODEX
_Mexico, C. 1730_
*Ensemble Kapsberger*
Rolf Lislevand, lute - director

_Naïve_


----------



## jim prideaux

as mentioned in earlier posts recently had the pleasure of listening to Sakari Oramo and the CBSO in performances of Sibelius 1st and 3rd symphonies.....today listened to the another Erato CD in the cycle-5th,Karelia Suite, Pojhola's Daughter and The Bard.....again what an outstanding series of interpretations coupled with a really impressive recording....

Martinu 1st and 2nd Symphonies-Jarvi and the Bamberger Symphoniker


----------



## Eramirez156

*Mesto for String Orchestra / Symphony no.2*
*Allan Pettersson*









*Swedish Radio Symphony Orchestra

Stig Westerberg*

_Recorded November 1961 (Mesto)
March 6, 8, 9 &11,1966(Symphony)_


----------



## Vaneyes

Godfather doing "The Great", recorded 1986.


----------



## johnnysc

Vivaldi - Sonatas For Strings Vol. 1

The Purcell Quartet


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Schwarzkopf 'is' _Arabella_ to me- and she never even did the entire opera, only a couple of selections.


----------



## Eramirez156

*Symphony no.2 in A*
*Vasily Kalinnikov*









*The U.S.S.R. Symphony Orchestra

Yevgeny Svetlanov*


----------



## Bruce

Brahms - String Quartet No. 1 in C minor, Op. 51, No. 1 - Gabrielli Quartet

Haydn - Piano Sonata No. 35 in A-flat, Hob. XVI:43 - Ilse von Alpenheim (piano)

Beethoven - Piano Sonata No. 23 in F minor, Op. 57 - Walter Klien (piano)

Kubelik - A Symphonic Peripeteia for Organ and Orchestra - Krapp (organ) with Kubelik conducting the ​Chicago SO (from an old radio broadcast many years ago)


----------



## science

Beethoven: Missa Solemnis - Klemperer: New Philharmonia Orchestra & Chorus










Ives: Symphony #2, etc. - Bernstein: NY Philharmonic.










Mozart: Symphonies #25 & #29; Clarinet Concerto - Bernstein: Vienna Philharmonic.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Overwhelmingly creamy.

I like German chocolate _Crème Brûlée à la Kiri._


----------



## Blancrocher

Ravel/Debussy/Fauré: Piano Trios (Fontenay); Prokofiev/Ravel: Piano Concertos, Gaspard (Argerich/Abbado); Ravel/Prokofiev: Gaspard, Piano Sonata 6 (Pogorelich)


----------



## TurnaboutVox

*Byrd
Mass for four voices
Vigilate (from Cantiones sacrae 1589)
O Lord, make thy servant Elizabeth

Tallis:
Lamentations of Jeremiah I & II
Miserere nostri, motet for 7 voices, P. 207*
Claudio Siliani (bass); Opera Polifonica, Raffaele Puccianti [Bongiovanni, 2013]


----------



## Vaneyes

LvB: Violin Concerto, w. ASM/BPO/HvK (rec.1979).


----------



## opus55

Marschallin Blair said:


> Truth to tell, I only really knew of the existence of Rozsa from an older friend I knew when I worked in a bookstore when I was nineteen.
> 
> He played me the Decca 'RE-RECORDING' of _Ben Hur_ with Miklos Rozsa and the National Philharmonic (which is the one you HAVE TO get, opus 55). He also played me the 'RE-RECORDING' on Decca of Miklos Rozsa conducting the Royal Philharmonic doing _Quo Vadis_.
> 
> --
> 
> I had that 'transverse moment' where my head was knocked sideways.
> 
> I never heard such noble majesty in my life.
> 
> I was of course accustomed to Slayer, Metallica, and 'yes,' even the Go Go's and the Primitives- but this was qualitatively different in every conceivable way.
> 
> Then my friend played me Wagner, Respighi, and Prokofiev and then it was all over for me.
> 
> That's when I got the shop-o-holism for classical.
> 
> Anyway, get the Decca re-recordings of _Ben Hur_ and _Quo Vadis_.
> 
> They blow the original MGM soundtracks away. The sound quality and performances are outstanding.
> 
> --
> 
> You've got to see the movie too. Its an awesome looking spectacle of a soap opera.
> 
> It love the witty, campy dialogue between Nero and Petronius- and Poppea is suitably appropriate in her lasciviousness.


Aha. That's how it all started! I'll try finding Decca re-record on streaming services first.


----------



## deprofundis

*Yoritsune Matsudaira *Bugaku dance suite on naxos

unfortunetly this is the sole cd of him i have his output outside japan is small,hmm i love this music so sweet,* satie*-esque ambience gently flow (well kinda).For some people he is a nobody but his music unique, no one sound quite like him, imperial japanese court music.Trust me when i says if you enjoy Satie per se you might enjoy this composer or this is my impression, a darker Satie maybe.Perhaps the smooth piano work remind me of him.You can do mutch worst whit your money, i still enjoy it and play it a plenty.I may not go has to says he is one of the best composer of japan but an original since he kept his music has japanese has possible, im saying the following since some japanese composer may sound europeanized or americanized, but Matsudaira remain has japanese has Nintendo.Than there is the booklet that have a dragon warrior type of illustration which make this even more mysterious.


----------



## MoonlightSonata

*Beethoven, String Quartet No. 14 in C# Minor, op. 131* - Orion Quartet


----------



## AClockworkOrange

*Ludwig Van Beethoven: Symphonies 1 & 5, Egmont Overture and Coriolan Overture*
Frans Brüggen & the Orchestra of the Eighteenth Century

Stunningly beautiful interpretations recorded in excellent quality. Brüggen's cycle is easily one of my favourite HIP cycles of any Composer and has really inspired my interest in HIP Orchestral performance. It is also one of my favourite Beethoven Symphony cycles - definitely in my top 5, which is saying something.

Unlike Van Immerseel whose Beethoven cycle I find a little eccentric and quite uneven at times (in contrast to his Schubert which I consider to be exemplary irrespective of approach), Brüggen's Beethoven cycle is remarkably consistent. The Orchestra itself is in excellent form, responsive and graceful without ever lacking in power where needed.

Symphony No. 5 is like a breath of fresh air here, pulsing with energy and very well paced. Possibly only second on to Furtwängler's interpretation.

The Overtures are represented most favourably too.

It is Symphony No. 1 which is the star here for me, really benefitting from this approach in spectacular fashion. The influence of Haydn shines through a touch brighter as does the unique energy that is Beethoven. Simply superb.


----------



## Alfacharger

Zander's take on the "Titan".










and since Rozsa seems to be in the air.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Victoria, Missa Alma Redemptoris Mater*


----------



## Vaneyes

LvB: PC3 (rec.1979).


----------



## pmsummer

MUSIC FOR COMPLINE
*Thomas Tallis, William Byrd, John Sheppard, Robert White, Hugh Aston*
Stile Antico

_Harmonia Mundi_


----------



## opus55

Bach: Brandenburg Concertos
_Freiburger Barockorchester_










Another take on Brandenburg and this one is good!


----------



## George O

Max Bruch (1838-1920): Scottish Fantasy, op 46

Jascha Heifetz, violin
RCA Victor Symphony Orchestra / William Steinberg
Stanley Chaloupka, harp

10-inch on RCA Victor (NYC), from 1950
recorded September 12, 1947 at RCA Studios, Hollywood, California


----------



## pmsummer

*I really think everyone should have a copy of this recording.*










PEROTIN
*Magister Perotin*
The Hilliard Ensemble
Paul Hillier - director

_ECM New Series_


----------



## Guest

This is so fuguing good.


----------



## Balthazar

*Bach ~ Toccatas.* Disc Two of the Glenn Gould set. He plays the toccatas in C minor (BWV 911), G minor (BWV 915), G major (BWV 916), and E minor (BWV 914).

*Messiaen ~ Preludes.* Angela Hewitt at the piano.

*Martinů ~ Duo for Violin and Cello.* Jascha Heifetz and Gregor Piatigorsky perform.


----------



## senza sordino

Yesterday morning, Sunday morning, listening
Allegri, Nanino, Frescobaldi, Ugolini, Gabrieli
View attachment 76052


Afternoon listening:

Nielsen Symphonies 3&4
View attachment 76053

Nielsen Violin, Clarinet and Flute concerti
View attachment 76054

Brahms Violin Sonatas 1-3
View attachment 76055


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Nic Raine and the City of Prague Philharmonic Orchestra do a very beautiful sounding re-recording of Rozsa's _Sodom and Gomorrah_.

Raine has an epic feel for the _Ben-Hur_-sounding overture, but I'm afraid to say that the more exotic and fierce cuts that I so treasure- "The Battle at the Dam" and "Ashtoreth" (the principal female deity of the Phonecians, known as Ishtar to the Assyrians)- are conducted a bit too tamely for my taste and inclination as compared with Rozsa's own conducting on the original soundtrack.



















The "_Allegro molto agitato e tumultuoso_" cut from the _Theme, Variations and Finale_ is pure storming-the-gates-of-Valhalla, Robert-E.-Howard, 'AWE-SOME.'


----------



## starthrower




----------



## MoonlightSonata

*Tchaikovsky, Piano Concerto No. 1* - Martha Argerich (piano), Charles Dutoit (conductor), Orchestre de la Suisse Romande


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mozart; String Quintet*
_Alban Berg quartet / Markus Wolf_


----------



## helenora

*Jan Dismas Zelenka* all possible missas, requiems, etc. mind blowing, probably should have posted it in music which blows my mind thread


----------



## Pugg

​*Ketèlby; In a Monastery garden*
_John Lanchbery _:tiphat:


----------



## helenora

Pugg said:


> ​*Ketèlby; In a Monastery garden*
> _John Lanchbery _:tiphat:


super! in a Persian Market !

love your posts! while listening to Zelenka and reading here you're listening in a Monastery garden


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Edda Moser's Mozart










Reiner's _Barber of Seville Overture_










Karajan's _Light Cavalry_


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Poulenc's Gloria on the way home because I had a good day today.


----------



## helenora

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> View attachment 76056
> 
> 
> Poulenc's Gloria on the way home because I had a good day today.


his sacred works are amazing. he himself had a high opinion of them and thought if in 50 years people would listen to his music there will be his sacred works. He was right and wrong  people still continue listening both of them, but personally I think his "sacred" works are extremely beautiful and inspiring


----------



## Pugg

​
*Schubert; Lieder*.
_Ian Bostridge / Julius Drake._:tiphat:


----------



## ArtMusic




----------



## MoonlightSonata

*Debussy, Pour le Piano* - Rubinstein


----------



## Pugg

​
*Korngold; das Wunder der Heliane.*
Tomowa-Sintow/Welker/De Haan et al
John Mauceri conducting this fabulous piece.​


----------



## elgar's ghost

Handel - Water Music, Music for the Royal Fireworks and Concerti grossi ops. 3 & 6 from my old faithful Marriner/ASMF box:


----------



## MoonlightSonata

*Elgar, Cello Concerto* - Jacqueline du Pré (cello), Sir John Barbirolli (conducting), London Symphony Orchestra


----------



## eljr

*Kronos Quartet
The Cusp of Magic*

from the 2015 Kronos, Terry Riley Box set release. One Earth, One People, One Love


----------



## eljr

*Kronos Quartet
Salome Dances for Peace*

from the 2015 Kronos, Terry Riley Box set release: One Earth, One People, One Love


----------



## Pugg

​*Saint-Saëns ; Symphony 3*
Charles Munch.


----------



## hpowders

Vincent Persichetti Twelve Piano Sonatas
Geoffrey Burleson, piano

Twelve gems!
Some of mid-20th century America's best piano works.
Burleson is terrific!


----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## AClockworkOrange

*Jean Sibelius: Historical Recordings & Rarities 1928-1948
Disc 7*​- String Quartet in D minor, Op.56 'Voces Intimae' - The Budapest Quartet
- Various Pieces for Violin & Piano - Emil Telmanyi (Vl), Gerald Moore (P), G Vasarhelyi (P), Anja Ignatius (Vl) and Timo Makkila (P)
- Malinconia - Louis Jensen (Cello) & Galina Werschenskaya (P)
- Romance in D Flat, Op.24 No.9 0 Eileen Joyce (P)
- Various Songs - Marian Anderson (Contralto) & Kosti Vehanen (P)

An incredible collection of Chamber and vocal works, truly wonderful to listen to. The sound quality is wonderful - not over-corrected to the point of detail loss. What hiss there is, is not intrusive in the least. This set is a treasure trove indeed.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Schnittke was when Russian music finally got _really_ good.


----------



## Pugg

​
* Rachmaninov*: Suites + Symphonic Dances (Previn)


----------



## Marschallin Blair

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Schnittke was when Russian music finally got _really_ good.


^ 'Such' sass- I like that!

Speaking for myself, I always thought that after the passing of Shostakovich Russian music went from 'merely great' to 'rather pleasant.'

Well, cheers to dissention.

Marschallin Definition Number Seventy-eight in the _Book of Blair_:

sonic arcana (n.): An effort to express the unlistenable by putting music into a language of the not worth knowing. . .

Okay, Anne-Sophie espresso time:


----------



## Marschallin Blair

AClockworkOrange said:


> View attachment 76064
> *Jean Sibelius: Historical Recordings & Rarities 1928-1948
> Disc 7*​- String Quartet in D minor, Op.56 'Voces Intimae' - The Budapest Quartet
> - Various Pieces for Violin & Piano - Emil Telmanyi (Vl), Gerald Moore (P), G Vasarhelyi (P), Anja Ignatius (Vl) and Timo Makkila (P)
> - Malinconia - Louis Jensen (Cello) & Galina Werschenskaya (P)
> - Romance in D Flat, Op.24 No.9 0 Eileen Joyce (P)
> - Various Songs - Marian Anderson (Contralto) & Kosti Vehanen (P)
> 
> An incredible collection of Chamber and vocal works, truly wonderful to listen to. The sound quality is wonderful - not over-corrected to the point of detail loss. What hiss there is, is not intrusive in the least. This set is a treasure trove indeed.


What _sine qua non_ rarer Sibelius! Thanks for posting this, Young Alex. I'm going to order it right now.

Speaking of re-releases: When is someone going to re-release Thor Johnson's Valhallan-reading of _The Origin of Fire_ on cd?

I'd really love to hear this with refurbished sound. The warrior all-male chorus at the end of the piece is pure 'victory.'


----------



## Sonata




----------



## Pugg

​*Leoncavallo; I Pagliacci.*
_Bergonzi/ Carlyle / Taddei.
Herbert von Karjan_ conducting


----------



## Orfeo

*Pyotr Illyich Tchaikovsky*
Ballet in prologue & three acts "The Sleeping Beauty."
-The BBC Symphony Orchestra/Gennady Rozhdestvensky.

*Alexander Konstantinovich Glazunov*
Ballet in three acts "Raymonda."
-The Orchestra of the Bolshoi Theatre/Yevgeny Svetlanov.

*Kenneth Leighton*
Symphony no. III "Laudes Musicae" for Tenor & Orchestra.
-Neil Mackie, tenor.
-The Royal Scottish National Orchestra/Bryden Thomson.


----------



## George O

George Enescu (1881-1955)

Dixtuor pentru suflatori in re major, op 14 (1906)
[Dixtuor for winds in D major]

Intermezzo pentru instrumente de coarde, op 12 (1902-03)
[Intermezzo for String Instruments]

on Electrecord (Romania), from 1970

details:
http://http://www.discogs.com/George-Enescu-Dixtuor-Pentru-Suflători-În-Re-Major-Op-14-Intermezzo-Pentru-Instrumente-De-Coarde-O/release/5826338


----------



## Vasks

_All Alberto...on vinyl_

*Ginastera - String Quartet #2 (Juilliard/Columbia)
Ginastera - Piano Sonata (Guralnik/Mace)
Ginastera - Piano Quintet (Somer & friends/Orion)*


----------



## Blancrocher

Stravinsky: Pulcinella, Octet, Renard the Fox, Rag-time (Salonen)


----------



## realdealblues

Mahler: Symphony No. 5

View attachment 76069


James Levine/Philadelphia Orchestra

This recording still remains to me as "one of the best ever put on disc" of this symphony. The Philadelphia Orchestra plays flawlessly. Some may quibble about the 12 minute Adagietto but if they can't find the beauty in this reading it's their loss in my book. This one ranks up there with Bernstein's DG account and Karajan's beautiful recording (although I know a few folks here who don't like Karajan's recording ;-) All that aside, this is a recording that should not be missed!


----------



## pmsummer

THE ROSARY SONATAS
*Heinrich Ignaz Franz Biber*
Andrew Manze - violin
Richard Egarr - organ & harpsichord

_Harmonia Mundi _


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Very hard to choose between this and Gobbi's earlier recording on EMI (with the delectable De Los Angeles as Lauretta). Both are well-cast and conducted, both are stereo, though this later one enjoys rather clearer, cleaner sound. If my affection remains with the earlier one, as it is the one by which I got to know the opera, this latter is eminently satisfying too, and makes a fine finale to Maazel's Triptych.


----------



## tortkis

Frescobaldi Complete Edition (Brilliant Classics)









CD1-2: Toccatas (primo libro) & Partitas - Roberto Loreggian (harpsichord/organ)
CD3-4: Canzonas - Ensemble ConSerto Musico / Roberto Loreggian
CD5: Masses - La Stagione Armonica, Schola Gregoriana, Roberto Loreggian (organ), Sergio Balestracci (conduct)
CD6: Fiori Musicali - Roberto Loreggian (organ), Fabiano Ruin (tromba barocca), Schola Gregoriana 'Scriptoria' / Dom Nicola M. Bellinazzo (conduct)
CD7-8: Toccatas (secondo libro) - Roberto Loreggian (harpsichord/organ)
CD9: Secular Madrigals - Modo Antiquo, Bettina Hoffmann
CD10-11: Arie Musicali - Modo Antiquo, Bettina Hoffmann
CD12: Capriccios - Roberto Loreggian (organ), Silvia Frigato (soprano)
CD13: Recercars - Roberto Loreggian (organ)
CD14: Fantasias - Roberto Loreggian (harpsichord)
CD15: Canzoni Alla Francese - Roberto Loreggian (harpsichord/organ)

Listening to disc 2 Partitas.

mp3 download for $8.99 @ Amazon
http://www.amazon.com/Frescobaldi-Complete-Various-artists/dp/B0160KZGDY/


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1963 -'79.


----------



## padraic

Robert Schumann - _Das Paradies und die Peri_
Simon Rattle/LSO


----------



## Marschallin Blair

realdealblues said:


> Mahler: Symphony No. 5
> 
> James Levine/Philadelphia Orchestra
> 
> This recording still remains to me as "one of the best ever put on disc" of this symphony. The Philadelphia Orchestra plays flawlessly. Some may quibble about the 12 minute Adagietto but if they can't find the beauty in this reading it's their loss in my book. This one ranks up there with Bernstein's DG account and Karajan's beautiful recording (although I know a few folks here who don't like Karajan's recording ;-) All that aside, this is a recording that should not be missed!


I'll have to hear that. I'd like to hear Levine's take. You described the _Adagietto_ but how does he do the tumultuous second movement and the glorious last one?


----------



## Pugg

​*Beethoven.*
_Vestards Šimkus_


----------



## padraic

realdealblues said:


> Mahler: Symphony No. 5
> 
> James Levine/Philadelphia Orchestra
> 
> This recording still remains to me as "one of the best ever put on disc" of this symphony. The Philadelphia Orchestra plays flawlessly. Some may quibble about the 12 minute Adagietto but if they can't find the beauty in this reading it's their loss in my book. This one ranks up there with Bernstein's DG account and Karajan's beautiful recording (although I know a few folks here who don't like Karajan's recording ;-) All that aside, this is a recording that should not be missed!


Great to see this! Levine does great Mahler in my view. His 7th in particular is my favorite, and I think his 9th is brilliant as well.


----------



## realdealblues

Marschallin Blair said:


> I'll have to hear that. I'd like to hear Levine's take. You described the _Adagietto_ but how does he do the tumultuous second movement and the glorious last one?


The 2nd movement is great and the finale might be the finest on record. He actually follows Mahler's directions (unlike so many recordings) when it comes to the final climax. Definitely give it a listen  This recording seems kind of forgotten these days, but it really is one of the finest available in my book.


----------



## johnnysc

Dvorak - Symphony No. 2

Scottish National Orchestra/Neene Jarvi


----------



## AClockworkOrange

Reacquainting myself with my introduction to Classical Music - the first recording of *Beethoven's Ninth* I ever heard from start to finish - a performance I adore to this day - Wilhelm Furtwangler & the Wiener Philharmoniker.

This collection as a whole is excellent - especially Kirsten Flagstad's performance of 'WhenI am Laid in Earth'. It never fails to capture my heart delivering joy and sadness at the same time. Truly beautiful.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

^ Okay, we made it to the bar.

What to have?- Synthemesque? Or Drencrom?

We have a wild night ahead of us.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Tortelier's _Rhapsody in Blue_ is more of a 'grand and elegant' reading, and not so _sans souci_ like the Fiedler- which is spirited, flirty fun.

I love them both for entirely different reasons.


----------



## GreenMamba

Beethoven Violin Concerto, Zehetmair, Brueggen/Orch. of the 18th Century

Superb perfromance.


----------



## johnnysc

Haydn - Symphony No. 94

Vienna Philharmonic Orchestra/Bernstein


----------



## hpowders

Mahlerian said:


> Can't agree, sorry. *I find that Reiner doesn't get Mahler's music at all*. Forrester sings wonderfully, though.


My view too. Reiner would be one of the last conductors I would reach for in Mahler.


----------



## realdealblues

*Ravel:* 
Pavane Pour Une Infante Defunte (Pavane For A Dead Princess)
Ma Mere l'Oye (Mother Goose Suite)

View attachment 76075


Leonard Bernstein/New York Philharmonic


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1961 - '69.


----------



## Dr Johnson

Prokofiev, Piano Concerto No. 1


----------



## realdealblues

*Beethoven: Symphony No. 1*

View attachment 76079


Otto Klemperer/Philharmonia Orchestra

I love Klemperer and I love the clarity he got in his recordings, however; revisiting this recording I do find I prefer a little more "upbeat" take on this Symphony. While his track times are not far off from the Karl Bohm recording I revisited a few days ago, Bohm seemed to have a little more "bounce" in his recording which was very enjoyable. This is a good recording, but I find my preference these days does lean towards a little more "spirited" performance. Gunter Wand and Leonard Bernstein's DG recording come to mind. For a "really spirited" performance in the metronome markings territory Riccardo Chailly also remains a top pick for me.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Two Lyatoshinksy discs with which to conclude the evening...

Symphony no.3 op.50 (1951 - rev. 1954), Suite: Romeo & Juliet op.56 (1955), Symphony no.4 op.63 (1963) and Symphony no.5 op.67 - "Slavonic" (1966):


----------



## Blancrocher

Bartok: Concerto for Orchestra; Music for Strings, Percussion and Celesta (Dutoit); Stravinsky: Firebird, etc. (Dutoit)


----------



## MoonlightSonata

*Ligeti, Continuum* - Antoinette Vischer (harpsichord)


----------



## George O

The Complete Sonatas for Brass and Piano

Paul Hindemith (1895-1963)

Sonata for Horn and Piano

Mason Jones, horn
Glenn Gould, piano

Sonata for Bass Tuba and Piano

Abe Torchinsky, tuba
Glenn Gould, piano

Sonata for Trumpet in B-Flat and Piano

Gilbert Johnson, trumpet
Glenn Gould, piano

Sonata for Alto Horn in E-Flat and Piano

Mason Jones, alto horn
Glenn Gould, piano

Sonata for Trombone and Piano

Henry Charles Smith, trombone
Glenn Gould, piano

2-LP set on Columbia (NYC), from 1976


----------



## Heliogabo

*Francesco Geminiani*
_Concerti Grossi Op. 3_
English Barroque Orchestra
Hermann Scherchenn

Recorded in 1958.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

elgars ghost said:


> Two Lyatoshinksy discs with which to conclude the evening...
> 
> Symphony no.3 op.50 (1951 - rev. 1954), Suite: Romeo & Juliet op.56 (1955), Symphony no.4 op.63 (1963) and Symphony no.5 op.67 - "Slavonic" (1966):


Is Lyatoshinky's _Third Symphony_ the one a reviewer for the _American Record Guide_ or _Fanfare_ (I forget which) said sounded like a cross between _Ein Heldenleben _and Mussorgsky's "The Great Gate of Kiev"?

Because I bought that in the mid-nineties and I remember it sounded like NOTHING of the sort.

In fact, it kind of reminded me of something that would have been scored for a B-grade Soviet horror film from the nineteen-thirties or something.

I was 'so'- well propriety forbids me from saying it.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

George O said:


> The Complete Sonatas for Brass and Piano
> 
> Paul Hindemith (1895-1963)
> 
> Sonata for Horn and Piano
> 
> Mason Jones, horn
> Glenn Gould, piano
> 
> Sonata for Bass Tuba and Piano
> 
> Abe Torchinsky, tuba
> Glenn Gould, piano
> 
> Sonata for Trumpet in B-Flat and Piano
> 
> Gilbert Johnson, trumpet
> Glenn Gould, piano
> 
> Sonata for Alto Horn in E-Flat and Piano
> 
> Mason Jones, alto horn
> Glenn Gould, piano
> 
> Sonata for Trombone and Piano
> 
> Henry Charles Smith, trombone
> Glenn Gould, piano
> 
> 2-LP set on Columbia (NYC), from 1976


I see Her!!!!!- the 'Divine Miss Em.'

- Great shot, George.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Marschallin Blair said:


> Is Lyatoshinky's _Third Symphony_ the one a reviewer for the _American Record Guide_ or _Fanfare_ (I forget which) said sounded like a cross between _Ein Heldenleben _and Mussorgsky's "The Great Gate of Kiev"?
> 
> Because I bought that in the mid-nineties and I remember it sounded like NOTHING of the sort.
> 
> In fact, it kind of reminded me of something that would have been scored for a B-grade Soviet horror film from the nineteen-thirties or something.
> 
> I was 'so'- well propriety forbids me from saying it.


To be honest, I wouldn't like to say - the 5th ends with a kind of triumphant apotheosis in a manner similar to The Great Gate of Kiev but I can't perceive any true connection with either that or the Strauss work.


----------



## AClockworkOrange

realdealblues said:


> *Beethoven: Symphony No. 1*
> 
> View attachment 76079
> 
> 
> Otto Klemperer/Philharmonia Orchestra
> 
> I love Klemperer and I love the clarity he got in his recordings, however; revisiting this recording I do find I prefer a little more "upbeat" take on this Symphony. While his track times are not far off from the Karl Bohm recording I revisited a few days ago, Bohm seemed to have a little more "bounce" in his recording which was very enjoyable. This is a good recording, but I find my preference these days does lean towards a little more "spirited" performance. Gunter Wand and Leonard Bernstein's DG recording come to mind. For a "really spirited" performance in the metronome markings territory Riccardo Chailly also remains a top pick for me.


I enjoy the majority of Klemperer's recordings but I tend to agree with you Realdealblues regarding the pacing. For me, his latter take on the Eighth Symphony with the Philharmonia has the same issue. I wouldn't trade Klemperer's recordings which have remarkable structure but like you, listening to Bernstein's DG recording as well as Franz Brüggen and Stanisław Skrowaczewski has led me to a similar preference.

I will admit that I find the Chailly as off-putting as Karajan's '80's cycle. It just seems too fast and consequently mechanical for me - the HIP attitude cranked up to an overbearing 11. It isn't that it is bad - I can understand why many many do love this cycle but it just doesn't 'click' for me. It is one of only three Beethoven cycles I have parted with (the others being Barenboim (Staats' Berlin) and Harnoncourt (Chamber Orch. Of Europe) for what it may be worth).

If I may ask, how would you rate the Bohm and Wand? I know only some of Bohm's Richard Strauss which I love and some of his Mozart which is a little bit and miss for me. Likewise, all I know of Wand is his Berlin Bruckner.


----------



## George O

Marschallin Blair said:


> I see Her!!!!!- the 'Divine Miss Em.'
> 
> - Great shot, George.




No, sorry, Emma has worked her way into your mind and you're seeing her even where she ain't. That was brindle-boy Rust in the photo!


----------



## George O

Luigi Boccherini (1743-1805)

Three String Trios
Trio No. 1, F minor, op 35
Trio No. 3, E major, op 35
Trio No. 6, E major, op 35

Walter Schneiderhan, violin
Gustav Swoboda, violin
Senta Benesch, cello

on Westminster (NYC), from 1950


----------



## Eramirez156

Just finished watching

*The Curse of the Gothic Symphony.*









A good documentary if a little over the top with the "curse" aspect.


----------



## AClockworkOrange

Marschallin Blair said:


> ^ Okay, we made it to the bar.
> 
> What to have?- Synthemesque? Or Drencrom?
> 
> We have a wild night ahead of us.


Oh definitely Moloko Drencrom, one can never be too sharp with a wild night ahead _;-D_


----------



## Balthazar

*Mozart ~ Piano Concerto No. 25 in C, K 503.* Renditions by Mitsuko Uchida (shown), Murray Perahia, and Martha Argerich. I particularly like Uchida's cadenza based principally on the "Marseillaise" theme. I am not sure, but I believe she composed it herself.

*Messiaen ~ Catalogue d'oiseaux.* Momo Kodama plays Book I, comprising _Le chocard des alpes, Le loriot_, and _Le merle bleu_. Beautiful music.

*Boulez ~ Messagesquisse.* Jean-Guihen Queyras solos joined by the Paris Cello Ensemble.


----------



## Vronsky

*Vivaldi · Cherubini*










Vivaldi The Four Seasons
Seiji Ozawa-Boston Symphony Orchestra
Joseph Silverstein










Cherubini Requiem in C minor *·* Marche Funèbre
Corydon Singers
Corydon Orchestra
Matthew Best


----------



## TurnaboutVox

^^^

Why the Vauxhall Corsa photo, Vronsky? Edit: - you managed to sort that out, I see

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Belatedly, for SS 03-10-15

*Mozart*
(i) *Symphony No. 29 in A major, K. 201*
(ii)*Symphony No. 40 in G minor, K. 550*
(i) Czech PO, (ii) Brno PO, Martin Turnovsky [Supraphon, ?date]


----------



## Vronsky

TurnaboutVox said:


> ^^^
> 
> Why the Vauxhall Corsa photo, Vronsky?
> 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> 
> Belatedly, for SS 03-10-15
> 
> *Mozart*
> (i) *Symphony No. 29 in A major, K. 201*
> (ii)*Symphony No. 40 in G minor, K. 550*
> (i) Czech PO, (ii) Brno PO, Martin Turnovsky [Supraphon, ?date]


Vauxhall Corsa? I don't know, it must be an error. The real front cover is Gustave Moreau -- _Pieta_.


----------



## George O

Marschallin Blair said:


> ^ Okay, we made it to the bar.
> 
> What to have?- Synthemesque? Or Drencrom?
> 
> We have a wild night ahead of us.


The most I'll have in mine is a little chocolate.


----------



## George O

Johann Sebastian Bach (1685-1750)
arranged by William Walton (1902-1983)

The Wise Virgins - Ballet Suite

The London Philharmonic Orchestra / Sir Adrian Boult
Joseph Shadwick, solo violin

10-inch on London (NYC; record made in England), from 1955


----------



## MoonlightSonata

*Tallis, Spem in Alium* - the Tallis Scholars


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1990.


----------



## Becca

realdealblues said:


> The 2nd movement is great and the finale might be the finest on record. He actually follows Mahler's directions (unlike so many recordings) when it comes to the final climax.


In what way.....?


----------



## Marschallin Blair

AClockworkOrange said:


> Oh definitely Moloko Drencrom, one can never be too sharp with a wild night ahead _;-D_


Oh bliss! Bliss and heaven! That mix is gorgeousness and gorgeousity made flesh. Real horrorshow.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

George O said:


> No, sorry, Emma has worked her way into your mind and you're seeing her even where she ain't. That was brindle-boy Rust in the photo!


<French girl accent from _European Vacation_> "WWWWAAAAASTY."


----------



## Bruce

*White Lady*

Only one recording for me today,

Boieldieu's La Dame Blanche









Lovely opera.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

George O said:


> [HR]The most I'll have in mine is a little chocolate. [/HR]


Me too.

Other people need Synthemesque and Dremcrom just to come up to my level.


----------



## SONNET CLV

The Second Cello Concerto of Dmitri Kabalevsky -- C minor, Op.77 (written 1964), approx. 30 minutes in length.









Those of you familiar with Kabalevsky as a "light" composer far in the shadow of Prokofiev may be well advised to visit the Second Cello Concerto, which reminds more of the other Dmitri in Soviet music, Shostakovich. Indeed, the Second Cello Concerto may well be Kabalevsky's finest (and greatest) work. It may not be as ultimately biting or sardonic or dark at those of Shostakovich, but it is certainly sharp-edged and shadowed, sort of like a little-brother to the Shostakovich two cello concerti. (I'm sure that at times you'll believe you are listening to Shostakovich!) Well worth a listen.

The Regis CD I accessed for this listen features Marina Tarasova on cello accompanied by the Symphony Orchestra of Russia directed by Veronika Duderova. The recording dates from July 1993, in Moscow. The sound is splendid for this Russian disc which originally appeared on the Olympia label.

This is one of those pieces which when you hear it for the first time you just may want to repeat the performance immediately afterwards. That will be an hour well spent.


----------



## Pugg

​
Bernstein:
"Symphony No. 2" Age of Anxiety '"(July 19, 1965 New York, Manhattan Center),
"Facsimile" (August 18, 1963 New York, Philharmonic Hall)
[Soloist] Philippe Entremont (P), New York Philharmonic


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Suspense. . . 'squared.'



















Horner at his best.


----------



## senza sordino

Today, I listened to music by some guy named Debussy

Berceuse héroque, Images pour orchestre, Jeux, Marche écossaire, Prélude à l'Après-midi d'un faune, Nocturnes, La Mer, Rhapsodie pour orchestre et clarinette principale, Danses pour harpe et orchestre à cordes
View attachment 76092


Debussy String Quartet
View attachment 76093


Debussy Violin sonata
View attachment 76094


----------



## brotagonist

I'm listening to Beethoven's Symphony 1 & 6 (_Norrington/London Classical Players_). Yes, the first disc from box of the early '90s. I'm too lazy to dig up a photo right now.

I've been waiting for 3 of my August orders to arrive in the mail. One was mysteriously marked 'incomplete address', said the seller, and returned, even though we corroborated that the address was correct. The resend took 6 days (!) and arrived today, over 2 months after placing the order.

I had two on order from another seller, ordered late August, and one of them finally arrived today, as well, leaving only one more outstanding. I'm not going to be coaxed into buying mp3 downloads! 

I just scanned back a couple of weeks in this thread to see all the wonderful things I absolutely must buy that I missed and-guess what!-I don't need anyone to tell me what to buy  I always seem to find the right things on my own :tiphat::lol:

I haven't stopped listening!


----------



## Guest

Pugg said:


> ​*Beethoven.*
> _Vestards Šimkus_


Do you like it?


----------



## Pugg

Kontrapunctus said:


> Do you like it?


Sensational playing and sublime recorded :tiphat:


----------



## Pugg

​*Tchaikovsky ; Ballet suites.*
Riccardo Muti


----------



## Pugg

* Respigh*i: Church Windows; Roman Festivals 
[Mono recording - NEW TO CD]
Minneapolis Symphony Orchestra, Antal Doráti


----------



## MoonlightSonata

*Purcell, Funeral Music for Queen Mary* - The Sixteen and The Sixteen Orchestra


----------



## Pugg

​
*Puccini; Tosca
Price/ Di Stefano/ Taddei *
_Herbert von Karajan leads in this splendid DECCA recording _


----------



## Dr Johnson

No. 1


----------



## Tsaraslondon

A lovely disc with Holst's beautiful, short opera sandwiched between equally gorgeous choral songs. Dame Janet Baker is in radiant form as Savitri.


----------



## Pugg

​*Tchaikovsky*; Symphony no6 / Francesca da Rimini Op. 32
Riccardo Muti


----------



## eljr

*Finnish Radio Symphony Orchestra / Hannu Lintu
Sibelius: Lemminkäinen Legends; Pohjola's Daughter*


----------



## jim prideaux

SONNET CLV said:


> The Second Cello Concerto of Dmitri Kabalevsky -- C minor, Op.77 (written 1964), approx. 30 minutes in length.
> 
> View attachment 76090
> 
> 
> Those of you familiar with Kabalevsky as a "light" composer far in the shadow of Prokofiev may be well advised to visit the Second Cello Concerto, which reminds more of the other Dmitri in Soviet music, Shostakovich. Indeed, the Second Cello Concerto may well be Kabalevsky's finest (and greatest) work. It may not be as ultimately biting or sardonic or dark at those of Shostakovich, but it is certainly sharp-edged and shadowed, sort of like a little-brother to the Shostakovich two cello concerti. (I'm sure that at times you'll believe you are listening to Shostakovich!) Well worth a listen.
> 
> The Regis CD I accessed for this listen features Marina Tarasova on cello accompanied by the Symphony Orchestra of Russia directed by Veronika Duderova. The recording dates from July 1993, in Moscow. The sound is splendid for this Russian disc which originally appeared on the Olympia label.
> 
> This is one of those pieces which when you hear it for the first time you just may want to repeat the performance immediately afterwards. That will be an hour well spent.


can only agree with this post-well aware of the criticism thrown at Kabalevsky (particularly with reference to his 'ambivalence' regarding the Soviet regime) but his music can often appear underappreciated as a result-and I would also argue that his Piano Concertos are also worthy of consideration-the Jarvi/Stott/sno recordings are very impressive!


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Mahlerian is correct with regards to this symphony.


----------



## Pugg

​*Puccini; Sour Angelica.*
_Dame Joan Sutherland_ et al
Richard Bonynge conducting


----------



## elgar's ghost

Dvořák and Smetana today.

Dvořák - String Quartet no.8 B57 (1876), String Quartet no.9 B75 (1877), String Quartet no.11 B121 (1881) and Terzetto for 2 Violins & Viola B148 (1887):

















Dvořák - String Sextet B80 (1878) and Smetana - Piano Trio op.15 (1855 - rev. 1857):


----------



## Blancrocher

Stravinsky: Symphonies (Strav. cond.); Mussorgsky/Ravel and Stravinsky: Pictures from an Exhibition, Rite of Spring (Muti)


----------



## Pugg

​*Rossini; Sonatas for stings.*
Disc2
_I Musici _


----------



## Orfeo

*The Soulful yet Resilient Voices of the Cello (and Violin)*

*Sir Edward Elgar*
Cello Concerto in E minor, op. 85.
-Andre Navarra, cellist.
-The Halle Orchestra/Sir John Barbirolli.

*Ernest John Moeran*
Violin Concerto.
-Lydia Mordkovitch, violin.
-The Ulster Orchestra/Vernon Handley.

*Kenneth Leighton*
Cello Concerto, op. 31.
-Raphael Wallfisch, cellist.
-The Royal Scottish National Orchestra/Bryden Thomson.

*Sir William Walton*
Cello Concerto.
-Raphael Wallfisch, cellist.
-The London Philharmonic Orchestra/Bryden Thomson.

*Dmitri Kabalevsky*
Cello Concerto no. II, op. 77.
-Raphael Wallfisch, cellist.
-The London Philharmonic Orchestra/Bryden Thomson.

*Mieczysław Weinberg*
Cello Concerto in C minor, op. 43.
Fantasy for Cello & Orchestra, op. 52.
-Mark Drobinsky, cellist.
-The State Cinematographic Orchestra/Walter Mnatsakanov.

*Yuri Levitin*
Cello Concertino in E minor, op. 54.
-Mark Drobinsky, cellist.
-The State Cinematographic Orchestra/Walter Mnatsakanov.

*Nikolay Myaskovsky*
Cello Concerto in C minor, op. 66
Cello Sonata no. I in D major, op. 12.***
-Alexander Rudin, cellist.
-Victor Ginsberg, pianist.***
-The Musica Viva Orchestra/Andrei Golovin.

*Sergei Rachmaninoff*
Cello Sonata in G minor, op. 19.
-Yuli Turovsky, cellist.
-Luba Edlina, pianist.


----------



## Heliogabo

*Arcangelo Corelli*
_Concerti Grossi 1-6 Op. 6_
Slovak Chamber Orchestra
Bohdan Warchal


----------



## realdealblues

AClockworkOrange said:


> If I may ask, how would you rate the Bohm and Wand? I know only some of Bohm's Richard Strauss which I love and some of his Mozart which is a little bit and miss for me. Likewise, all I know of Wand is his Berlin Bruckner.


Bohm's cycle is good. Symphonies 4, 6 & 9 are as good as you can get in my book. His 9th is magnificent. The sound quality is about as good as it gets too. Gorgeously recorded. The other symphonies are all good. It's very much in the way of Klemperer's cycle. Some of the Symphonies like you mentioned 8, I like a little quicker pacing. I'd give it an 8 out of 10.

Wand to me is the best all around cycle if you want 1 conductor doing all 9 symphonies. There are no weak symphonies in his cycle. Everything is perfectly paced, extremely well played and in great sound. Symphony 9th is up there with Bohm's too. I may prefer others in individual Symphonies, but to overall, I don't think you can do better for a cycle.


----------



## realdealblues

Becca said:


> In what way.....?


I assume you're asking about the finale? In the final climax Mahler basically says to continue with the basic quick tempo UNTIL the chorale tune comes in. A lot of people start slowing down early which loses all of the momentum Mahler was building. Jansons's recording with Concertgebouw immediately comes to mind as a good example. He starts slowing down when the trumpets come in many measures before.


----------



## Orfeo

realdealblues said:


> Bohm's cycle is good. Symphonies 4, 6 & 9 are as good as you can get in my book. His 9th is magnificent. The sound quality is about as good as it gets too. Gorgeously recorded. The other symphonies are all good. It's very much in the way of Klemperer's cycle. Some of the Symphonies like you mentioned 8, I like a little quicker pacing. I'd give it an 8 out of 10.
> 
> Wand to me is the best all around cycle if you want 1 conductor doing all 9 symphonies. There are no weak symphonies in his cycle. Everything is perfectly paced, extremely well played and in great sound. Symphony 9th is up there with Bohm's too. I may prefer others in individual Symphonies, but to overall, I don't think you can do better for a cycle.


Hi,

Thought-provoking analysis. Thank you. Do you find these same qualities of Wand's Beethoven set in his Schubert? I'm edging to get it (or Blomstedt).


----------



## johnnysc

MHS CD Recorded May 1981

Aaron Copland - El salon Mexico, Dance Symphony, Fanfare for the Common Man, Four Dance Episodes from Rodeo

Detroit Symphony Orchestra/Dorati


----------



## Vasks

_Totally Telemann_

*Telemann - Overture to "Alster Suite" (Standage/Chandos)
Telemann - Concerto in D minor for Oboe and Strings (Holliger/Philips)
Telemann - Orchestral Suite in D major (Ward/Naxos)
Telemann - Concerto for Recorder, Bassoon and Strings (Petri & Thunemann/Philips)*


----------



## Badinerie

Vaughan Williams Symphony no 4 In glorious Mono.
Particularly good is the Old King Cole ballet suite.


----------



## realdealblues

Orfeo said:


> Hi,
> 
> Thought-provoking analysis. Thank you. Do you find these same qualities of Wand's Beethoven set in his Schubert? I'm edging to get it (or Blomstedt).


Personally I don't find Wand's Schubert cycle on the same level. His Brahms cycle and Beethoven cycles are both tops but some of his Schubert doesn't quite hit as high a mark with me. It's a good cycle but only would get an 8/10 where his Brahms and Beethoven cycles both would get perfect 10's.

I do highly recommend the Blomstedt set for Schubert (although he does omit a few repeats). Playing and sound is excellent, tempos are moderate. Blomstedt's Beethoven cycle is just as exceptional. I might like a few Symphonies to be just a hair quicker, but it's really overall a fantastic cycle as well.

For Schubert if you want the same great sound, and playing as Blomstedt except with ALL the repeats and maybe a touch more fire I would also recommend Muti's cycle with the Vienna Philharmonic. It's really great, but you would do well with either Blomstedt or Muti. Both are top notch.


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1983.


----------



## Pugg

​*Massenet; Don Quichotte.*
_Crespin/ Ghiaurov/ Bacquier.
Kazimierz Kord conducting._


----------



## Marschallin Blair

GregMitchell said:


> A lovely disc with Holst's beautiful, short opera sandwiched between equally gorgeous choral songs. Dame Janet Baker is in radiant form as Savitri.


That's possibly the best-engineered Decca cd I've ever heard. Absolutely off-the-charts clarity.

And to hear the Holst with Dame Janet?- 'HEAV-EN.'


----------



## Vesteralen

*Vaughan Williams *- *An Oxford Elegy*

From the EMI Vaughan Williams Box

Atmospheric, to say the least. I could have done with a little more chorus, a little less narrator. But, hey......


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Lucia Popp's so much fun in this. I really like the zest of Kleiber's conducting too.










Karajan's Bayreuth _Tristan_ has the most torrid ending to Act I I've ever heard.


----------



## Orfeo

realdealblues said:


> Personally I don't find Wand's Schubert cycle on the same level. His Brahms cycle and Beethoven cycles are both tops but some of his Schubert doesn't quite hit as high a mark with me. It's a good cycle but only would get an 8/10 where his Brahms and Beethoven cycles both would get perfect 10's.
> 
> I do highly recommend the Blomstedt set for Schubert (although he does omit a few repeats). Playing and sound is excellent, tempos are moderate. Blomstedt's Beethoven cycle is just as exceptional. I might like a few Symphonies to be just a hair quicker, but it's really overall a fantastic cycle as well.
> 
> For Schubert if you want the same great sound, and playing as Blomstedt except with ALL the repeats and maybe a touch more fire I would also recommend Muti's cycle with the Vienna Philharmonic. It's really great, but you would do well with either Blomstedt or Muti. Both are top notch.


Thank you very much realdealblues. I do have the Bohm cycle which is very good (nice old-fashioned touches), but I never feel that he has the final say (a bit too swift in places, though I like the playfulness in the Third immensely and I find the Ninth quite as enjoyable). But I want that second opinion, sort to speak, so I'll hunt down either Blomstedt (further) or Muti (re-issued by Warner Classics for about several bucks? Really?).

Anyhow, many thanks again. 
Have a great one.
:tiphat:


----------



## Vaneyes

Sampling for *Parry* death day (1918).


----------



## AClockworkOrange

realdealblues said:


> Bohm's cycle is good. Symphonies 4, 6 & 9 are as good as you can get in my book. His 9th is magnificent. The sound quality is about as good as it gets too. Gorgeously recorded. The other symphonies are all good. It's very much in the way of Klemperer's cycle. Some of the Symphonies like you mentioned 8, I like a little quicker pacing. I'd give it an 8 out of 10.
> 
> Wand to me is the best all around cycle if you want 1 conductor doing all 9 symphonies. There are no weak symphonies in his cycle. Everything is perfectly paced, extremely well played and in great sound. Symphony 9th is up there with Bohm's too. I may prefer others in individual Symphonies, but to overall, I don't think you can do better for a cycle.


Thanks for that RealDealBlues, it is something to think about. Wand's Cycle sounds particularly interesting, though I won't discount Bohm either. I will definitely have to look these two up in the near future.

I'm in the process of sorting through some of my collection with a rule of nothing new unless something goes at present. I have three gaps left by Barenboim, Chailly and Harnoncourt. One of them is definitely going to be Bernard Haitink's recent LSO cycle which I have heard from a friend and I was pleasantly surprised by it. This leaves two gaps so I will definitely look into Böhm and Wand especially closely.


----------



## SixFootScowl

I have purchased and given away several Messiah sets, and I own about 7 sets now, but I have never found one that I like as much as this one I am currently listening to. This was my very first Messiah, purchased in the mid 1980s on vinyl and repurchased a few years ago on CD:


----------



## johnnysc

Dvorak - Symphony 5 & The Water Goblin

Scottish National Orchestra/Neeme Jarvi


----------



## Balthazar

*Albéniz ~ Suite española.* Esteban Sánchez at the piano.

*Janáček ~ Sinfonietta.* Charles Mackerras leads the Vienna Philharmonic.

*Messiaen ~ Catalogue d'oiseaux.* Momo Kodama plays Books II & III, comprising _Le traquet stapazin, La chouette hulotte_, and _L'alouette lulu_.


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1962 - '70.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Marschallin Blair said:


> Lucia Popp's so much fun in this. I really like the zest of Kleiber's conducting too.


The only downside to this recording is Ivan Rebroff's disastrous, ghastly falsetto Orlovsky.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

GregMitchell said:


> The only downside to this recording is Ivan Rebroff's disastrous, ghastly falsetto Orlovsky.


Ha. Ha. Ha. Ha.

- I don't listen to him though.

But now I'll go out of my way to hear him just to make me laugh.


----------



## D Smith

Bruckner Symphony No. 3. Jochum/Bavarian Radio Symphony. Jochum conducts the 1889 edition beautifully, bringing vitality and interest throughout.


----------



## Danilo

I'm discovering the symphonies of Shostakovich by listening the Kondrashin cycle ... and I'm falling in love with the music of this gentleman.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Ricciarelli in excellent form for this almost forgotten recording of *Suor Angelica*. I've written a slightly fuller review in the What Opera Are You Currently Listening to thread in the Opera Forum.


----------



## Manxfeeder

Danilo said:


> I'm discovering the symphonies of Shostakovich by listening the Kondrashin cycle ... and I'm falling in love with the music of this gentleman.


Just from my experience, Kondrashin will make you fall in love with this music.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Beethoven, Piano Sonatas Nos. 27, Op. 90, and No. 32, Op 111.*

I hate the sound of the recording but love the playing.









Footnote: Hey, I just cracked 7,000 posts! Woo-hoo!


----------



## Vaneyes

*Ives*: String Quartet 2, premiered October 7, 1946.

Recorded 1988.


----------



## Vaneyes

Manxfeeder said:


> ....Footnote: Hey, I just cracked 7,000 posts! Woo-hoo!


Congrats, Manx. Your virtual cake...


----------



## Art Rock

Every time I hear a masterpiece like the harp quintet, I wonder why Bax is not appreciated more than he is. I love his works.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

I love the dash and drive of Gardiner's _Hungarian Dances._










The BPO horns wax and sheen like you wouldn't believe for Karajan's _Tasso_ and _Les Preludes_.










The intensity and cascading nobility with which Karajan builds up that first climax in the last movement of Tchaikovsky's _Third Symphony_ absolutely takes my breath away.


----------



## Vronsky

*Byzantine Music | Cherubini & Mozart*










Byzantine Music of the 6th-15th cc.
Music of Early ans Muscovite Russia of the 15th-17th cc.
Soloist Ensemble "Madrigal"
Oleg Yanchenko










Cherubini Requiem in D minor
Mozart Mass in C major, K. 317 "Coronation Mass"
Maria Stader *·* Oralia Dominguez *·* Ernst Haefliger *·* Michel Roux
Igor Markevitch


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Beethoven, Hammerklavier Sonata.*

Holy moley. There were times during the third movement that I almost forgot to breathe.


----------



## Dr Johnson

No. 2


----------



## realdealblues

Orfeo said:


> Thank you very much realdealblues. I do have the Bohm cycle which is very good (nice old-fashioned touches), but I never feel that he has the final say (a bit too swift in places, though I like the playfulness in the Third immensely and I find the Ninth quite as enjoyable). But I want that second opinion, sort to speak, so I'll hunt down either Blomstedt (further) or Muti (re-issued by Warner Classics for about several bucks? Really?).
> 
> Anyhow, many thanks again.
> Have a great one.
> :tiphat:


No problem. Always welcome to ask me anything. But yeah, you can pickup Muti & Blomstedt's Schubert cycles for about $10 a piece each. They're dirt cheap. I've got both.

I've also got complete Schubert cycles from Bohm, Wand, Harnoncourt, Sawallisch, Karajan and Marriner. If I could only have one or two it would be Blomstedt and/or Muti. Just depends on if you care about having all the repeats really. Muti is a little faster in spots with a little higher energy where Blomstedt is a little more moderate and controlled. I like both approaches just fine. I'd maybe sample them on Youtube or Spotify or something and see which you prefer.

Think I'll give one a spin now ;-)
*
Schubert: Symphony No. 1
*
View attachment 76109


Riccardo Muti/Vienna Philharmonic

I love this recording of this symphony. To me this a young man's symphony, full of fire and energy and Muti delivers that in spades! Wonderful playing by the Vienna Philharmonic.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Beethoven, Piano Sonata Op. 101*

I started listening to Plasson's recording of Satie's Parade, but placed next to Solomon's playing, Satie sounded a little trivial, so it's back to this disc.


----------



## johnnysc

Bartok - Concerto For Orchestra, Hungarian Sketches, etc.

Chicago Symphony/Reiner


----------



## Art Rock

No matter how often I hear these suites, every single time it is a delight.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Beethoven, Sonata No. 30, Op. 109*

It's funny how I connect with certain players. I started listening to Annie Fischer, but Solomon seems to be the one who makes my ears perk up.


----------



## Eramirez156

*Das Buch mit sieben Siegeln*
*Franz Schmidt*









* Stig Andersen
Rene Pape
Christiane Oelze
Lothar Odinius
Alfred Reiter

Friedemann Winklhofer - organ
Chor Und Symphonieorchester Des Bayerischen Rundfunks

Franz Welser-Most*


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Tchaikovsky's 5th in this superb recording by Mravinsky is an amazing exercise in control and rubato, and yet sounds completely natural and spontaneous.


----------



## science

Shostakovich: Symphony #1 & 7 - Bernstein: Chicago SO (1988)


----------



## George O

Paul Dukas (1865-1935): The Sorcerer's Apprentice

Arthur Honegger (1892-1955): Pacific 231

L'Orchestre de la Société des Concerts du Conservatoire du Paris / Ernest Ansermet

10-inch on London (NYC; record made in England), from 1955


----------



## omega

*Mahler*
_Symphony No.8 "Symphonie der Tausend"_
_1. Movement "Hymnus : Veni Creator Spiritus"_
Pierre Boulez | Staatskapelle Dresden


----------



## science

And more big symphony by Bernstein:


----------



## MoonlightSonata

*Adès, Living Toys* - London Sinfonietta cond. by Markus Stenz


----------



## pmsummer

THE BANKS OF GREEN WILLOW
_And Other Works by English Contemporaries_
*George Butterworth, E.J. Moeran, Frank Bridge, Arnold Bax *
English Chamber Orchestra
Jeffrey Tate - conductor

_EMI_


----------



## Boothvoice

While I'm working.....Kathleen Ferrier (Bach & Handel) with Sir Adrian Boult and the London Philharmonic..also Chopin Piano Concerto 1 with Arthur Rubenstein......


Not sure how to post album covers


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Egon Wellsz, Symphony No. 8*


----------



## George O

Dmitry Kabalevsky (1904-1987): Cello Concerto No. 2, op 77

Alexander Glazunov (1865-1936): Chant du Ménestrel, op 71

Aram Khachaturian (1903-1978): Cello Concerto

on Chandos (England), from 1988


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1999.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Marschallin Blair said:


> Lucia Popp's so much fun in this. I really like the zest of Kleiber's conducting too.


There are lots to like about this set this but Rebroff's falsetto annoys the hell out of me. Using him for Orlofsky was a misfire - it should have remained an 'en travesti' role.

EDIT: sorry, MB - just spotted that Greg M has already raised the same point. I can't blame Rebroff - he only did what was asked of him but it still sounds totally anomalous. :tiphat:


----------



## Marschallin Blair

elgars ghost said:


> There are lots to like about this set this but Rebroff's falsetto annoys the hell out of me. Using him for Orlofsky was a misfire - it should have remained an *'en travesti' *role.


'Travesty' that it wasn't. _;D_


----------



## Marschallin Blair

The most visceral and colorful _Roman Festivals_ I've ever heard.

I'll take both.










_Symphony in Eb_


----------



## science

Getting my late romantic on.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

"Kullervo and His Sister"










_Snöfrid_










_Oceanides _


----------



## Mahlerian

De Lassus: Penitential Psalms
Hilliard Ensemble


----------



## johnnysc

Mahler - Symphony No. 7

New York Philharmonic/Bernstein


----------



## pmsummer

AGUAS DA AMAZONIA
_Ballet Score_
*Philip Glass*
Uakti

_Point_


----------



## opus55

JS Bach: Sonatas and Partitas
_Isabelle Faust_









My favorite living violinist.


----------



## Weston

*Keys to Happiness*

Hooo! I haven't done a deep listen in a while and there is a lot of catching up for this thread.

*Suk: Moods, Op. 10 (Nos. 1 through 5)*
Risto Lauriala, piano










These days I listen to Suk when I want a Dvorak fix. He's just a bit less predictable (or maybe less familiar) than Dvorak, leaning a bit more toward harmonic mystery. My only complaint is these small works need a few seconds to breathe, but the recording almost barges on from one to the next as if they were a set of variations.

*Schoenberg: Three Pieces for piano, Op. 11 *
Mitsuko Uchida, piano










I'm not sure what to say about these even though I don't find them nearly as "difficult" as I would have a couple of years ago. The No. 2 stands out for me, maybe because of a simple two note semi-ostinato I can latch on to. The other two also have recurring phrases, but they disintegrate. It's like trying to grasp soap bubbles, though the music is not light -- in many ways a very neat effect.

*Rheinberger: Piano Sonata No. 3 in E flat major, Op. 135*
Antonio Pompa-Baldi, piano










Comfortable competent romantic noodling with a lively movement 2 that might make me want to skip along like a kid if I were on a walk. The beautiful movement 3 reminds me of Grieg somewhat and movement 4 is an overwhelming avalanche of notes played by someone with about 16 fingers on each hand.

And as the night is still young I'll have a go at one more.

*Bruch: Pieces (6), for piano, Op. 12 *
Martin Berkofsky, piano










These imaginatively titled Six (6) Pieces for piano are kind of like Songs Without Words only there are six (6) of them.


----------



## nightscape

Bartok - Violin Concerto No. 2 (Faust/Harding/Swedish Radio SO)


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Mendelssohn, _Symphony No. 1_










_Cosi_, Act IV, Scene 1



















Transformation scene


----------



## Pugg

science said:


> Getting my late romantic on.


One of the very best!:tiphat:


----------



## Pugg

​
Holst Vaughan/ Williams Mennin

FENNELL


----------



## Pugg

Art Rock said:


> View attachment 76112
> 
> 
> No matter how often I hear these suites, every single time it is a delight.


Now you are talking.......:tiphat:


----------



## Becca

A Mahler evening...

Des Knaben Wunderhorn (selections)
London Philharmonic / Wyn Morris / Janet Baker / Geraint Evans

Songs of a Wayfarer
Halle / John Barbirolli / Janet Baker

Symphony #5
New Philharmonia / John Barbirolli


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Evil never sounded so delicious.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Russian hoedown??? Russian hoedown:










Novelette No. 2 :


----------



## starthrower

Thanks to Vaneyes for turning me onto this one. It's very fine indeed!

PS These pieces are neo-classical in style. All the works are different, and after a couple of listens, I find all of them to be engaging and easily enjoyable.


----------



## Pugg

​*Spanish songs.
Teresa Berganza* :tiphat:


----------



## MoonlightSonata

*Bach, 2- and 3-part inventions* - Glenn Gould


----------



## aleazk

Debussy - Piano études.

Beatriz Ferreyra - Un fil invisible.

Someone has been uploading Beatriz's pieces to yt; so, good for us!

I also found this great interview (in Spanish, though):


----------



## Pugg

​*Haydn/ Hummel/Hertel/ Stamitz*; Trumpet concertos
_Håkan Hardenberger_


----------



## ArtMusic




----------



## Tsaraslondon

Karajan's sparkling first recording of *Die Fledermaus* with Schwarzkopf absolutely delectable as Rosalinde and Gedda at his most characterful as Eisenstein. Streich's Adele also takes a lot of beating. A shame Legge chose to cast Orlovsky as a tenor, but the excellent Rudolf Christ almost makes you forgive him.With Erich Kunz as a suitably sardonic Falke, this is still my preferred version of Strauss's perennial favourite.


----------



## Pugg

Mozart; Cosi fan Tutte.
Te Kanawa/ von Stade/ Stratas et al.
AlainLomard conducting this delightful recording.:tiphat:


----------



## MoonlightSonata

*Crumb, Makrokosmos* - Robert Groslot (piano)


----------



## Pugg

*Inessa Galante*; Soprano arias.
Much underrated voice .


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Bruckner getting it perfect on the first go.










Such profound music.


----------



## helenora

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Bruckner getting it perfect on the first go.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Such profound music.


 true.

recently I've listened to his 00, I mean his Symphony 00 which is in fact not 00 at all, but it's such a story with his numbers


----------



## Pugg

​
*Beethoven 9 *[Sutherland /Horne /King / Talvela]

SCHMIDT-ISSERSTEDT/ WP (1965)


----------



## ricklee

Still learning about Sibelius.


----------



## Vesteralen

My playlist has come around again to the cpo recording of Hindemith's Symphonic Dances from *Hindemith's Orchestral Music Vol 2*

So far, even after repeated listenings, I haven't gotten tired of this music. I even want to go back and add Vol 1 back in again.


----------



## Blancrocher

Berg/Stravinsky: Chamber Concerto, "Dumbarton Oaks" Concerto, Ebony Concerto, 8 Miniatures (Boulez); Prokofiev: Symphonies 1 & 5 (Karajan)


----------



## realdealblues

*Mahler: Symphony No. 8*

View attachment 76135


Leonard Bernstein/London Symphony Orchestra and Chorus

It just doesn't get much better than this...


----------



## Marschallin Blair

ricklee said:


> Still learning about Sibelius.





















To learn even faster.


----------



## Badinerie

ricklee said:


> Still learning about Sibelius.


Sibelius LSO Collins?, Go straight to the top of the class!


----------



## Pugg

​*Verhulst; Symphony in E minor*
_Matthias Bamert 
_


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Badinerie said:


> Sibelius LSO Collins?, Go straight to the top of the class!


Ha. Ha. Ha. Ha. Ha.

Not to the top of 'my class,' Baddie. . .

No, Collins is wonderful- I just wanted to enthuse on Sibelius readings that are extra-special dear to me.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

I really love the last couple of minutes of Korngold's _Sursum Corda _with the horn flourishes.



















I can just play Mutter's Mozart all morning.


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1963 - '69.


----------



## Vasks

*Mercadante - Overture to "I Normanni a Parigi" (Frontalini/Bongiovanni)
Respighi - Church Windows (Simon/Chandos)*


----------



## Pugg

​*Purcell; Dido and Aeneas*
Troyanos/Plamer / Stilwell .
Leppard conducting


----------



## elgar's ghost

More string quartets by Dvořák today.

No.10 B92 - "Slavonic" (1878-79), no.12 B179 - "American" (1893), no.13 B192 (1895) and no.14 B193 (1895):


----------



## Pugg

​*Gluck; Orfeo ed Euridice.*
_Baltsa/ Marshall/ Gruberova._
Riccardo Muti conducting:tiphat:


----------



## realdealblues

*Grieg: Peer Gynt Suites Nos. 1 & 2 (1983)*

View attachment 76142


Herbert Von Karajan/Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra


----------



## Marschallin Blair

_Lyra Angelica_










_Florida Suite_










_Fugal Overture_


----------



## starthrower

Maybe the future of instrument crafting after all the forests are burned and cleared?


----------



## schigolch




----------



## Sonata




----------



## Kivimees

Listening to a new discovery for me this evening:









Gian Francesco Malipiero (1882-1973). The CD features his Sinfonia dello zodiaco, a pleasant "Seasons"-type work.

How did I make this discovery?

Yesterday, Art Rock told us about Bax's Harp Quintet. Bax did much more than just his symphonies, so I searched the Naxos Library for the quintet. I chose a CD that also featured a work by Ibert, whose work I also enjoy:









And the final work on the CD was by this Malipiero fellow. It was rather nice, so I dug a little deeper...

An enjoyable (if convoluted) journey!


----------



## Tsaraslondon

With the recent excellent Pappano set still fresh in my mind, I thought it a good time to revisit this, my preferred version out of Karajan's two recordings of the opera.

It still has a lot going for it, but I did find Karajan's tempi were occasionally a bit ponderous this time around.

His singers are a lighter voiced bunch than people were heretofore used to, but in the main I like them, particularly Baltsa's Amneris, which still strikes me as the best on disc. She sounds youthful and sensual; a spoiled and somewhat spiteful _young_ princess, and a valid rival to Aida, rather than the harridan she often becomes. Freni is lovely, and uses her lyrical voice with great mastery, even if, in the last analysis, it remains a mite too small. She has similar virtues to Harteros, and also creates a fragile, vulnerable character, but with a tad more security on top. Carreras has similar virtues to Freni. Again a voice that is a little too small for the role, but sings with intelligence and his voice was at its very best at the time of the recording. He is, as always, an involved and involving singer, but he is bettered by Kaufmann I think.

Cappuccilli is his reliable self but nowhere near as interesting as Gobbi with Callas. Tezier, for Pappano, also makes more of the part and consequently the Nile Scene is more dramatic in both the new Pappano and, unsurprisingly, in the older Serafin with Callas and Gobbi. Raimondi and Van Dam are nicely contrasted as Ramfis and the King.

The Vienna Phil play beautifully of course, but I prefer the balance of the more naturally recorded Pappano set.


----------



## opus55

Grazyna Bacewicz (1909-1969): Concerto for String Orchestra
_Capella Bydgostiensis Chamber Orchestra | Mariusz Smolij_


----------



## Marschallin Blair

GregMitchell said:


> With the recent excellent Pappano set still fresh in my mind, I thought it a good time to revisit this, my preferred version out of Karajan's two recordings of the opera.
> 
> It still has a lot going for it, but I did find Karajan's tempi were occasionally a bit ponderous this time around.
> 
> His singers are a lighter voiced bunch than people were heretofore used to, but in the main I like them, particularly Baltsa's Amneris, which still strikes me as the best on disc. She sounds youthful and sensual; a spoiled and somewhat spiteful _young_ princess, and a valid rival to Aida, rather than the harridan she often becomes. Freni is lovely, and uses her lyrical voice with great mastery, even if, in the last analysis, it remains a mite too small. She has similar virtues to Harteros, and also creates a fragile, vulnerable character, but with a tad more security on top. Carreras has similar virtues to Freni. Again a voice that is a little too small for the role, but sings with intelligence and his voice was at its very best at the time of the recording. He is, as always, an involved and involving singer, but he is bettered by Kaufmann I think.
> Cappuccilli is his reliable self but nowhere near as interesting as Gobbi with Callas. Tezier, for Pappano, also makes more of the part and consequently the Nile Scene is more dramatic in both the new Pappano and, unsurprisingly, in the older Serafin with Callas and Gobbi. Raimondi and Van Dam are nicely contrasted as Ramfis and the King.
> 
> The Vienna Phil play beautifully of course, but I prefer the balance of the more naturally recorded Pappano set.


So many purple moments- such a staggering array of vocal lusciousness.

I love this_ Aida _too.

But my favorite 'Aida,' Aida is. . . . _;D_


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Marschallin Blair said:


> But my favorite 'Aida,' Aida is. . . . _;D_


I think we can guess. Mine too, truth to tell, though I never think of her as a natural for the role.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

GregMitchell said:


> I think we can guess. Mine too, truth to tell, though I never think of her as a natural for the role.


Mexico City changed all that for me. . . irrevocably. _;D_


----------



## George O

Dmitri Kabalevsky (1904-1987)

Piano Concerto No. 4, op 99 "Prague"

Yuri Popov, piano
Moscow Philharmonic Symphony Orchestra / Dmitri Kitayenko

Rhapsody for Piano and Orchestra on the theme of "The School Years" song, op 75

Pavel Nerseyan, piano
The USSR Ministry of Culture Symphony Orchestra / Dmitri Kitayenko

on Melodiya (USSR), from 1982


----------



## johnnysc

Vivaldi - Stabat Mater

Andreas Scholl


----------



## jim prideaux

Jarvi and the Bamberger Symphoniker performing the 3rd and 4th Symphonies of Martinu


----------



## eljr

*Philip Glass
A Brief History of Time [Original Score]*


----------



## Mahlerian

Schoenberg: Four Songs, op. 2; Book of the Hanging Gardens, op. 15
Konrad Jarnot, Urs Liska


----------



## johnnysc

Dvorak - Slavonic Dances

Czech Philharmonic/Mackerras


----------



## Marschallin Blair

_Black Narcissus_ suite










_The Mermaid_


----------



## Blancrocher

Vivaldi: 4 Seasons (Carmignola/Marcon); Motets (Biondi)


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Such a powerful instinct for beauty- and of course for 'shredding.'


----------



## Badinerie

Marschallin Blair said:


> _Black Narcissus_ suite
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _The Mermaid_


Great Movies. Im a Powell and Pressburger fan Love their movies. 
River Plate and Black Narcissus ( Sister Ruth great performance by Kathleen Byron) Love it!


----------



## Badinerie

All this talk of Sibelius, Going to work my way through the Collinses!


----------



## TurnaboutVox

*Bach
Goldberg Variations, BWV 988

Gould
String Quartet Op. 1*
Catalyst String Quartet [Azica, 2015]










*
Mozart
Piano Trio No. 3 in B flat major, K. 502
Piano Trio No. 4 in E major, K. 542
Piano Trio No. 5 in C major, K. 548*
Daniel Müller-Schott, Anne-Sophie Mutter, André Previn [DG, 2006]










*
Mozart
Piano Trio in E-Flat Major K. 498 "Kegelstatt"*
Karl Leister (clarinet), Christoph Schiller (viola), Homero Francesch (piano)

*Reinecke
Trio for clarinet, viola & piano in A major, Op. 264*
Karl Leister (clarinet), Christoph Schiller (viola), Homero Francesch (piano)
*
Sonata for flute & piano in E major 'Undine', Op. 167*
András Adorján (flute), Christian Ivaldi (piano)


----------



## Haydn man

Enjoying a listen to this set via streaming
Not too heavy or serious, perfect after a long day at work


----------



## opus55

Brahms: Violin Sonatas 1 and 2
_Isabelle Faust | Alexander Melnikov_










A new release from Faust+Melnikov.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Badinerie said:


> Great Movies. Im a Powell and Pressburger fan Love their movies.
> River Plate and Black Narcissus ( Sister Ruth great performance by Kathleen Byron) Love it!





















Oh yes: 'Sister Ruth'- you'll never forget her. Ha. Ha. Ha. - I love her. She's absolutely great.

I love the cinematography, set, design and costumes in P&P's _Tales of Hoffmann_- but Beecham's flaccid conducting and the sub-par singers tend to grate on me.

_Black Narcissus_ is an absolute masterpiece though- as is _The Red Shoes_. The magic that cinematographer Jack Cardiff brings to the table is a high water mark for the art form.

The 'choreography' for the _Red Shoes_ ballet in the film is extraordinary as well.

Wonderful films all.


----------



## Badinerie

Sibelius No2. Pohjola's Daughter first though.


----------



## Eramirez156

*Moonchild's Dream / Nele's Dances / Los Angeles Street Concerto*
*Thomas Koppel *









*Michala Petri - recorder
Lars Hannibal - archlute
Copenhagen Philharmonic Orchestra
Bo Holten - conductor
Kremerata Baltica*


----------



## Dr Johnson

Symphony No. 2


----------



## MoonlightSonata

*Beethoven, Symphony No. 7* - Hamburg Symphony Orchestra


----------



## Guest

Dr Johnson said:


> Symphony No. 2


I really really really like his symphonies. Plus, it's easy to have all of them!


----------



## Balthazar

*Schubert ~ Piano Sonata in B flat, D 960.* Versions by Paul Lewis (shown), Sviatoslav Richter, Eduard Erdmann, and Alfred Brendel.

*Messiaen ~ Catalogue d'oiseaux.* Momo Kodama plays Book IV, consisting solely of the marathon 30 minute _La rousserolle efarvatte_.

*Janáček ~ Taras Bulba.* Charles Mackerras leads the Vienna Philharmonic.


----------



## Dr Johnson

dogen said:


> I really really really like his symphonies. Plus, it's easy to have all of them!


I really, really like Klemperer's versions. And, indeed, it is very easy to have all of them.


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 2004.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Salvatore Sciarrino, Allegoria della Notte*

I'm watching a YouTube video. It's like Morton Feldman but different. If that makes sense.


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1994.


----------



## pmsummer

SPANISH TREASURES
*Isaac Albéniz, Eduardo Toldrá, Manuel de Falla, Enrique Granados, Maurice Ravel, Pablo de Sarasate*
Ellen Rose - viola
Katherine Collier - piano

Centaur


----------



## Blancrocher

Bach: Art of Fugue (Rosen); Italian Concerto, Aria & 10 Variations in the Italian Style, etc. (Tureck)


----------



## pmsummer

Manxfeeder said:


> *Salvatore Sciarrino, Allegoria della Notte*
> 
> I'm watching a YouTube video. It's like Morton Feldman but different. If that makes sense.


Of course it does. Kind of like when I listen to Michael Torke. It's like (insert your contemporary composer of choice here), only different.

;-)


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Stokowski _Francesca da Rimini_










Svetlanov-the-Slayer _Francesca da Rimini_


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Alois Haba, Sonata for Quarter-Tone Piano*

YouTube video. First impression: What the what? And I thought _Schoenberg _sounded like Brahms with all the wrong notes.


----------



## George O

George Enescu (1881-1955)

Suita nr. 3 "Sateasca" pentru Orchestra in Re major, op 27
[Suite no. 3 "Village" in D major for Orchestra]

Simfonia Concertanta pentru Violoncel si Orchestra, op 8

Orchestra simfonica a Radioteleviziunii Romane / Iosif Conta
Valentin Arcu, cello

on Electrecord (Romania), from 1977


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

Rejcha was a Czech-born, later naturalized French composer of music very much in the German style. A contemporary and lifelong friend of Beethoven, he is now best remembered for his substantial early contributions to the wind quintet literature and his role as teacher of pupils including Franz Liszt, Hector Berlioz and César Franck. These clarinet quintets strike me as straddling the line from Mozart to Beethoven.


----------



## Vaneyes

20th Anniversary for this lovely rec. :tiphat:


----------



## opus55

*Max Bruch* (1838-1920)
Suite nach russischen Volksmelodien
Serenade nach schwedischen Melodien
_SWR Rundfunkorchester Kaiserslautern | Werner Andreas Albert_










Dance music with dark tonality.


----------



## pmsummer

RETROUVÉ & CHANGÉ
_Seven Strings and More_
*Sainte Colombe*
Hille Perl - Viola da Gamba
Andrew Lawrence-King - Harp, Irish Harp, Organ
Lee Santana - Archlute, Baroque Lute, Theorbo

_Deutsche Harmonia Mundi_


----------



## opus55

Handel: Rodrigo
_Bunch of singers | Il Complesso Barocco | Alan Curtis_










From Naxos Music Library. I got a newsletter from Naxos which said DG and Decca are now available on NML. Yeah!

The singing and instrument playing are top notch on this recording. Very tasteful.


----------



## Polyphemus

Balthazar said:


> *Schubert ~ Piano Sonata in B flat, D 960.* Versions by Paul Lewis (shown), Sviatoslav Richter, Eduard Erdmann, and Alfred Brendel.
> 
> *Messiaen ~ Catalogue d'oiseaux.* Momo Kodama plays Book IV, consisting solely of the marathon 30 minute _La rousserolle efarvatte_.
> 
> *Janáček ~ Taras Bulba.* Charles Mackerras leads the Vienna Philharmonic.


Love the Janacek/Mackerras disc


----------



## Itullian

Edward MacDowell: Piano Concerto #2 in d Op 23 
Chicago Symphony Orchestra / Walter Hendl 
Van Cliburn, piano

RCA 60420


----------



## Itullian

Eric Ewazen: Myths and Legends 
American Horn Quartet 
MSR 1268
KUSC.ORG


----------



## Itullian

Antonio Vivaldi: 4 Seasons 
La Serenissima 
Adrian Chandler, violin

Avie 2344 
KUSC.ORG


----------



## Weston

*The Lion, The Brit, and the Warhorse*

*Britten: Cello Symphony, for cello & orchestra, Op. 68*
And, boy, I am relieved this cello symphony is for cello and orchestra instead of for kalimba and orchestra. That would be just wrong.
David Zinman / Baltimore Symphony Orchestra / Yo-Yo Ma, cello










For a time I thought the 1st movement was the classical equivalent of Spinal Tap's "Big Bottom." I mean -- for all the bass! Low rumbling cello too. It does begin to ascend after a time, from rumbling to grumbling. It suits my mood today, but then takes me on a fantastic journey too. I'm wallowing in it, luxuriating. 4.5 of 5 stars for this unusual work, not quite like anything else I've heard.

Why bother listening to anything after that? But there is time.

*Glazunov: Concerto for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra in Eb, Op. 109*
Alexander Rahbari / Belgian Radio and Television Philharmonic Orchestra










One thing you can say about classical sax -- it can be beautiful. I'm not sure what happened with all the jazz performers, but they don't seem to enjoy a tone like this! And we get what sounds like a fughetta thrown in for good measure. Or a few good measures actually.

This pretty much settles my mind on getting the José Serebrier set of Glazunov Symphonies and concertos. I should! I wasn't sure I would like his music this much.

Alrighty then! A warhorse.

*Beethoven: Symphony No. 3 in Eb, "Eroica"*
George Szell / The Cleveland Orchestra










A bit leaner and milder performance than the 1963 Karajan, the other version I have, but not without its passions taken within its own context. It's almost a shame I and so many others hear this groundbreaking work long before many other classic era works. I grew up thinking this was the norm (and almost boring compared to some other Beethoven), but after hearing so many Haydn, M. Haydn, Mozart, Kraus, Boccherini, etc. symphonies, I can now tell this thing must have made people faint! It's like nothing that came before. But of course, everyone knows that.

See, this is why I explore so much unknown music. Often it's merely okay, or marginal, and sometimes it's really good and I make a wonderful new discovery. But then when a real top notch classic comes around again in my playlist after a long long hiatus, the experience is like nothing else.

What a great night of listening this time!


----------



## helenora

*Poulenc "Sept repons des tenebres"*, next Szimanowski Stabat Mater


----------



## Pugg

*Mozart; Piano trios*, disc 2
_Trio Fontenay_


----------



## Pugg

Vaneyes said:


> Recorded 2004.


A wonderful recording, great performance also :tiphat:


----------



## Pugg

opus55 said:


> *Max Bruch* (1838-1920)
> Suite nach russischen Volksmelodien
> Serenade nach schwedischen Melodien
> _SWR Rundfunkorchester Kaiserslautern | Werner Andreas Albert_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dance music with dark tonality.


Reminds me of playing it again, thanks :tiphat:


----------



## tortkis

Paul Lansky: Threads - So Percussion (cantaloupe music)








https://cantaloupemusic.bandcamp.com/album/threads

_"Threads, written for Sō Percussion in 2005, is a half-hour long "cantata" for percussion quartet in ten short movements. There are three "threads" that are interwoven in the piece: Arias and Preludes that focus on the metallic pitched sounds of vibraphones, glockenspiel and pipes; Choruses in which drumming predominates; and Recitatives made largely from Cage-like noise instruments, bottles, flower pots, crotales, etc. The aim of the different threads is to highlight the wide range of qualities that percussion instruments are capable of, from lyrical and tender to forceful and aggressive, and weave them into one continuous "thread". The movements are performed without interruption."_ - Paul Lansky


----------



## Heliogabo

Vaneyes said:


> 20th Anniversary for this lovely rec. :tiphat:


I'm streaming this. First encounter with Moeran's music. And enjoying it a lot.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

I love Caballe's voice.



















This has to be the greatest Act II of any opera- except of course for the Callas/Covent Garden _Traviata_, or perhaps the Furtwangler/Philharmonia _Tristan,_ or perhaps the January 2, 1937 Met _Tristan_ with Flagstad, or. . . well, you get the idea.

I still rank it first though. _;D_










This gets my vote for the most supremely sung Act I of any _Traviata_ I've ever heard- as a pure timbral, athletic, technical, and dramatic _tour de force_. The size, color, flexibility, and shading of Callas' voice is miraculous.


----------



## Itullian

Ludwig van Beethoven: Fidelio: Act I 
Philharmonia Orchestra & Chorus / Otto Klemperer 
Ingeborg Hallstein, soprano
Christa Ludwig, mezzo-soprano
Gerhard Unger, tenor
Jon Vickers, tenor
Walter Berry, bass

EMI Classics 69324 
KUSC.ORG


----------



## MoonlightSonata

*Stravinsky, Le Sacre du Printemps* - Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra cond. by Colin Davis


----------



## Pugg

*Puccini; Jonas Kaufmann* :tiphat:


----------



## Marschallin Blair

opus55 said:


> Handel: Rodrigo
> _Bunch of singers | Il Complesso Barocco | Alan Curtis_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From Naxos Music Library. I got a newsletter from Naxos which said DG and Decca are now available on NML. Yeah!
> 
> The singing and instrument playing are top notch on this recording. Very tasteful.












I'd like to hear that Handel _Rodrigo_ just for Sandrine Piau. I have her _Handel Opera Seria_ cd on the naive label- and its cute as hell and utterly delightful. I love her light, silvery voice- which is great for this type of music.


----------



## Pugg

MoonlightSonata said:


> *Stravinsky, Le Sacre du Printemps* - Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra cond. by Colin Davis


Can't go wrong with that :tiphat:


----------



## Itullian

Ludwig van Beethoven: Fidelio: Act II 
Philharmonia Orchestra & Chorus / Otto Klemperer 
Ingeborg Hallstein, soprano
Christa Ludwig, mezzo-soprano
Gerhard Unger, tenor
Jon Vickers, tenor
Walter Berry, bass

EMI Classics 69324 
KUSC.ORG


----------



## Pugg

*Mahler; Symphony no 4*
_Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra
Leonard Bernstein _


----------



## Badinerie

Next Collins /Sibelius up. Symphonies 3 and 4. 
Then I'm off to Newcastle to buy some Plectrums...


----------



## MoonlightSonata

*Bach, Mass in B Minor* - Chicago Symphony Orchestra cond. by George Solti, Chicago Symphony Chorus


----------



## Azol

Marschallin Blair said:


> Hail RVW!: _Sons of Light_ cantada


By the way, I have received this CD and discovered that my copy is not a pressed CD but rather a CD-R with all the printed info, a booklet etc. Is your copy also a CD-R?

How to differentiate between the two: factory-pressed CD should have the mould/mastering codes on the "rainbow surface" closer to the centre of the CD:









The CD-R does not have any codes besides the printed (sometimes etched) serial number on the plastic:









I am trying to figure out if it was indeed manufactured this way (ArkivMusic does the same) or it's a counterfeit?


----------



## helenora

*Gerard Finzi Cello concerto *


----------



## Pugg

​
*Verdi; Il Corsaro.*
_Carreras/ Caballé / Norman.
Lamberto Gardelli_ conducting.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Given away free with BBC Music Magazine. The Beethoven sonatas were recorded live at the Royal Festival Hall in 1985 and Arrau would have been in his 80s. There are one or two smudged notes, but Arrau's seriousness of approach pays dividends, with no surface swagger or flashy effects, even if he is not as powerful as he once was.

The Schumann _Carnaval_ was recorded much earlier, when Arrau was in his 50s, when he was at the height of his powers.


----------



## Sonata

Good music to gently wake up, as well as a nice balm for the end of a stressful day. Just disc one of four right now, but I'll work my way through the set over the week


----------



## Blancrocher

Richter playing Haydn


----------



## Pugg

​*Bruckner; Symphony 4*
B.P. _Riccardo Muti _


----------



## eljr

*Kronos Quartet
Salome Dances for Peace*


----------



## elgar's ghost

Magnard - music that is chewy enough to perfectly compliment my lunch.

Symphony no.1 op.4 (1890), Symphony no.2 op.6 (1893), Chant funèbre op.9 (1895), Ouverture op.10 (1895), Symphony no.3 op.11 (1896), Hymne à la justice op.14 (c.1903) and Symphony no.4 op.21 (1913):


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Siegfried, what a wonderful opera. My favourite of the four in the Ring.


----------



## aleazk

*Francis Dhomont* - _Je te salue, vieil océan!_; _Lettre de Sarajevo_


----------



## Pugg

​*Beethoven; Fidelio*. (Disc 2)
_Stemme/ Kaufmann .
Claudio Abbado_ conducting.


----------



## deprofundis

Im lisening to* Bela Bartók *and celesta music for strings percussion _andante tranquilo _, this remind me of someone in agony or slowly becoming mad (The shining).The music is has hauting has it can get, i can never get tired of this, i admit i had a plenty of lisen than eventually, his music did annoy me,but after a while lisening to other composer , im '' Bach'' to Bartók again, i will have a lisen to le miraculeous mandarin after this, im running a bartok marathon.


----------



## realdealblues

*R. Strauss: Don Juan, Op. 20*

View attachment 76174


Herbert Von Karajan/Berlin Philharmonic (1973)

View attachment 76176


Herbert Von Karajan/Berlin Philharmonic (1983)

Not a lot of difference between these two recordings as far as the interpretation goes. The digital remake has a little less of the smooth, excess legato that Karajan was famous for so it might get the slight nod from me. Both accounts are excellently performed and thrilling, although Rudolf Kempe's recording is still the high water mark for me.


----------



## pmsummer

ARGENTUM ET AURUM
_Musical Treasures from the Early Habsburg Renaissance_
*Ensemble Leones*
Marc Lewon - director

_Naxos_


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Azol said:


> By the way, I have received this CD and discovered that my copy is not a pressed CD but rather a CD-R with all the printed info, a booklet etc. Is your copy also a CD-R?


No, my cd is bona fide 'Lyrita.'


----------



## Azol

elgars ghost said:


> Magnard - music that is chewy enough to perfectly compliment my lunch.
> 
> Symphony no.1 op.4 (1890), Symphony no.2 op.6 (1893), Chant funèbre op.9 (1895), Ouverture op.10 (1895), Symphony no.3 op.11 (1896), Hymne à la justice op.14 (c.1903) and Symphony no.4 op.21 (1913):


Awesome set!
Can you compare the performances to those by Sanderling? (that is, if you heard them)


----------



## jim prideaux

jarvi and the Bamberger Symphoniker in performances of Martinu 5th and 6th Symphonies


----------



## elgar's ghost

Azol said:


> Awesome set!
> Can you compare the performances to those by Sanderling? (that is, if you heard them)


I'm afraid not, Azol - these are the only recordings I've heard, but I'm aware that they are not a unanimous first-choice. I'd like to buy the complete chamber music on Timpani but I'm reluctant to pay the asking price especially as one of the four discs is given over to an hour-long interview, the gist of which surely could have simply been included in the sleevenotes.


----------



## Pugg

​*Ravel; Gaspard de la nuit*
_Stefan Vladar _


----------



## Heliogabo

*Albert Roussel*
_Symphony No. 1_
Royal Scotish National Orchestra
Stéphane Denève

Fist listening of this Roussel's symphony; very fine and intriguing impresionistic music. According with Classics today this is a 10 artistic quality and 10 sound quality recording. I don't know, it sounds terrific to me this morning.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

That lilting grace that Belohlavek infuses into the waltzy part of the first movement is gorgeous.










I think Previn's handling of the outer parts of the first movement is the most glorious thing he's ever done as a conductor.

Absolutely hard-charging heroic in every way.

- Okay, 'now' I'm starting to wake up at work. _;D_


----------



## opus55

Marschallin Blair said:


> I'd like to hear that Handel _Rodrigo_ just for Sandrine Piau. I have her _Handel Opera Seria_ cd on the naive label- and its cute as hell and utterly delightful. I love her light, silvery voice- which is great for this type of music.


I apologize referring to her as "bunch of singers" as I didn't recognize any of the singers' names  But they were great singers though.

Starting Friday work day with something joyful.










*Elisabeth Schwarzkopf* Sings Operetta Arias


----------



## D Smith

Heliogabo said:


> *Albert Roussel*
> _Symphony No. 1_
> Royal Scotish National Orchestra
> Stéphane Denève
> 
> Fist listening of this Roussel's symphony; very fine and intriguing impresionistic music. According with Classics today this is a 10 artistic quality and 10 sound quality recording. I don't know, it sounds terrific to me this morning.


Denève does a fine job with all his Roussel recordings on Naxos. I can also recommend Dutoit's set. Listening now to Symphony No. 2


----------



## Marschallin Blair

opus55 said:


> I apologize referring to her as "bunch of singers" as I didn't recognize any of the singers' names  But they were great singers though.
> 
> Starting Friday work day with something joyful.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Elisabeth Schwarzkopf* Sings Operetta Arias


Pure chocolate ganache.

I've sampled this over and over and 'over' again- and didn't put on a pound!


----------



## Kivimees

The weekend has already started in this part of the world, so I thought I would pick a CD randomly from my shelves (actually pseudo-randomly - I picked from knee-level) and this is what I pulled - honestly!



Heliogabo said:


> *Albert Roussel*
> _Symphony No. 1_
> Royal Scotish National Orchestra
> Stéphane Denève
> 
> Fist listening of this Roussel's symphony; very fine and intriguing impresionistic music. According with Classics today this is a 10 artistic quality and 10 sound quality recording. I don't know, it sounds terrific to me this morning.


:lol:


----------



## realdealblues

*R. Strauss: Till Eulenspiegel, Op. 28*

View attachment 76178


Herbert Von Karajan/Berlin Philharmonic (1973)

View attachment 76179


Herbert Von Karajan/Berlin Philharmonic (1986)

Kind of the same deal as Don Juan. Both excellently played. Not a lot of difference as far as interpretation. The digital remakes have a little less legato, maybe a little better accents and slightly tighter rhythms so the digital recording may again get the slight nod, but either way it's great Strauss. Kempe is still my go to but wonderful stuff none the less.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Tchaikovsky *- Concerto In D, Op.35


----------



## Badinerie

Cheery Rossini LP for a sunny afternoon!


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Glazunov, Symphony No. 4*

I know this is the Saturday Symphony, but Saturday is free music day at symphony hall, so I'm getting my Saturday listening in on Friday.


----------



## johnnysc

Debussy - La Mer

St. Louis Symphony/Slatkin


----------



## Pugg

*Donizetti; Maria Stuarda.*
_Beverly Sills / Eileen Farrell / Burrows/ Quilicio .
Aldo Cecato conducing._


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Glazunov, Symphony No. 5*

Rozhdestvensky does such a good job with this composer, I'm continuing on from No. 4 to No. 5.


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1973/4. A true classic, belonging in every *Vivaldi* lover's collection.


----------



## Vaneyes

For *Verdi* (1813) and *Saint-Saens* (1835) birthdays.


----------



## Vasks

*Carvalho - Overture to "Te Deum" (Minsky/Koch)
W.A. Mozart - Adagio & Fugue in C minor, K.546 (Eder/Naxos)
Vogler - Ballet Suite #1 [arr & edited by Eugen Bodart from various ballets] (Bamert/Chandos)*


----------



## aleazk

CD 2.

I always loved the In Seculum here.

Also on youtube:


----------



## Morimur




----------



## johnnysc

Beethoven - Symphony No. 9

Vienna Philharmonic/Bernstein


----------



## Sonata

I'm on third and final disc of this excellent collection: Tchaikovsky & Mendelssohn. The Mendelssohn fit the exact length of my commute to work, perfect start to the work day! I'll listen to Tchaikovsky on the way home.


----------



## D Smith

Celebrating Saint-Saëns birthday here with Domingo, Meier, Chung et al performing Samson et Dalila in a fine recording.


----------



## Sonata

Pugg said:


> *Donizetti; Maria Stuarda.*
> _Beverly Sills / Eileen Farrell / Burrows/ Quilicio .
> Aldo Cecato conducing._


YAY Bubbles!!


----------



## jim prideaux

Jarvi ,Stott and the SNO performing Kabalevsky's 1st Piano Concerto-always strikes me as 'autumnal' so particularly appropriate on a late afternoon in October!


----------



## Dr Johnson

Concerto No.1


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Never ending treasures.


----------



## pmsummer

THE ENCHANTED DAWN
_Works for Flute and Marimba_
*Tim Brady, Michio Miyagi, Arvo Pärt, Ravi Shankar, Makoto Shinohara, Haseo Sugiyama, Rentaro Taki*
Lise Daoust - flute
Marie-Josée Simard - marimba, vibraphone

_Atma Classique_


----------



## SiegendesLicht

*Mozart* - Violin Concerto No.3 in G, K.216, performed by Anne-Sophie Mutter, Herbert von Karajan and the Berliner Philarmoniker.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

^ I love that picture of Anne Sophie.

The Karajan?- not-so-tacky much. _;D_


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Beethoven, Symphony No. 1*


----------



## jim prideaux

Dr Johnson said:


> Concerto No.1


great music, great performances and recording-I first became closely acquainted with these works while sitting outside the Strahov Monastery looking out across the city of Prague and listening to them on my I pod-it seemed as if the music was an expression of Martinu's longing for home-yes I know this is possibly an overly romanticised reaction but....so what!


----------



## realdealblues

*Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 2 in B-flat major, Op. 19*

View attachment 76186


Erich Leinsdorf/Boston Symphony Orchestra
Pianist: Arthur Rubinstein


----------



## D Smith

Continuing the Saint-Saëns birthday party here with his third symphony. This is a fine 50 year old recording by Munch and the BSO though it does show its age in places and I find the orchestral balance odd sometimes. Still great conducting and playing though.


----------



## Danilo

Berlioz - Symphonie Fantastique


----------



## jim prideaux

Vagn Holmboe-Symphonies 6 and 7 performed by Hughes and the Aarhus S.O........Nielsen obviously cast a long shadow (in a positive sense) over Danish music!


----------



## Blancrocher

Schubert: piano sonatas (Lupu); Schubert/Boccherini: string quintets (Stern, Ma, etc.)


----------



## realdealblues

*Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 2 in B-flat major, Op. 19*

View attachment 76191


George Szell/Cleveland Orchestra
Pianist: Leon Fleisher

So different from the Rubinstein/Leinsdorf I just listened too. There's just so many ways to do Beethoven, but Fleisher/Szell remains my gold standard when it comes to the Beethoven and Brahms Piano Concertos.


----------



## Eramirez156

*Ancient Airs and Dances 1 & 3, Three Botticelli Pictures, The Birds*
_*Ottorino Respighi *_









*Orpheus Chamber Orchestra *


----------



## Haydn man

Enjoying this Brendel set this evening
At present the 4 Impromptus


----------



## MoonlightSonata

*Ligeti, Requiem*


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Bartok, Music for Strings, Percussion and Celesta*

Three conductors, three different approaches. For example, in the first movement, Boulez makes it sound like clouds gathering for a storm; Solti plays with a sense of urgency, as if warning of something coming (at least in the 1955 recording); and Dutoit makes it sound like a jet engine warming up and taking off.


----------



## pmsummer

COME AGAIN
_John Dowland and his Contempoaries_
*Samuel Scheidt, John Dowland, Louys de Moy, William Brade, Orlandus Lassus, Johann Sommer, Johann Schop/Johann Rist, Anonym, Gabriel Voightländer, Melchior Borchgrevinck, Jacob Praetorius, Michael Praetorious*
Jan Kabow - tenor
Hamburg Ratsmusik
Simone Eckert - violen de gamba

_CPO - NDR 1 _


----------



## Guest

Stroppa.
Traiettoria.

Aimard, pianoforte
Stroppa, electronica









First listen. Intriguing...spartan....a bit other-worldly...


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Rostropovich's "Battle of Borodino" has all of the visceral, panicked excitement of a real route.

Hunter becomes hunted.

Bye-bye Corsican Brigand.


----------



## Morimur

dogen said:


> Stroppa.
> Traiettoria.
> 
> Aimard, pianoforte
> Stroppa, electronica
> 
> View attachment 76198
> 
> 
> First listen. Intriguing...spartan....a bit other-worldly...


Know the name of the cover painting?


----------



## Guest

Morimur said:


> Know the name of the cover painting?


You like? 
Il ballo dei filosofi
Emilio Tadini.


----------



## Guest

Next up:

Brahms
Piano Concerto no 2.

Gilels, Berliner Philharmoniker, Jochum.

(dull photo cover)


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Dutilleux, The Shadows of Time*


----------



## Balthazar

*Glazunov ~ Symphony No. 4, Op. 48.* Getting a head start on SS, Vladimir Fedoseyev leads the Tchaikovsky Symphony Orchestra of Moscow Radio.

*Chopin ~ Nocturne #3 in B, Op. 9/3.* Versions by Moravec (shown), Freire, Ohlsson, Ashkenazy, and Rubinstein. Probably a few more once I hit the streams.

*Messiaen ~ Catalogue d'oiseaux.* Momo Kodama plays Books V & VI (_L'alouette calandrelle, La bouscarle_, and _Le merle de roche_).


----------



## Jeff W

*In which there is Glazunov*

Staring the Saturday Symphony listening.









Glazunov's Symphony No. 4 and 7. Jose Serebrier conducting the Royal Scottish National Orchestra.


----------



## johnnysc

Cherubini - Medee (French)

Jano Tamar

Internazionale d'Italia Opera Orchestra/Patrick Fournillier


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Jochum Bruckner _Te Deum_










Outer movements of the Wand/BPO Bruckner's _Romantic_






This music by Globus was used in one of the _Spiderman_ movie trailers.

The chorus at 01:46+ is awesome!

_"Knights charge!!!!"_


----------



## Marschallin Blair

johnnysc said:


> View attachment 76205
> 
> 
> Cherubini - Medee (French)
> 
> Jano Tamar
> 
> Internazionale d'Italia Opera Orchestra/Patrick Fournillier


So how do you like the French version of _Medee_?- pretty tame, huh?

Well, 'you know'- _vis-a-vis_ You-Know-Who in the Italian verison. _;D_


----------



## George O

Joaquin Turina (1882-1949)

Sonata No. 1, op 51
Sonata No. 2, op 82
El Poema de una Sanluquena

Agustin Leon-Ara, violin
Eugene De Canck, piano

on Queen Elizabeth International Music Competition (Belgium), from 1984


----------



## ArtMusic




----------



## Guest

The NYT critic who reviewed the concert said it best: "When it ended, one fully expected to see smoke curling from his fingertips."



















(I just bought tickets to his San Francisco recital in January--I'm stoked!)


----------



## johnnysc

Marschallin Blair said:


> So how do you like the French version of _Medee_?- pretty tame, huh?
> 
> Well, 'you know'- _vis-a-vis_ You-Know-Who in the Italian verison. _;D_




Yes I was expecting more going by that cover! But it is the only version I have heard so far. Callas next for the real deal I take it?

Also have read good things about a recording by Hungarian State Opera


----------



## Vaneyes

A new arrival, recorded 2009/0.


----------



## Blancrocher

Jussi Björling and Robert Merrill - Pearl Fishers Duet


----------



## opus55

Verdi: Attila
_Raimondi | Deutekom | Milnes | Bergonzi
Ambrosian Singers | Royal Philharmonic Orchestra | Lamberto Gardelli_










Premiered at La Fenice in Venice on 17 March 1846.


----------



## brotagonist

I missed a few weeks of SS, so I'll get started on this week's tonight:

Glazunov Symphony 4 'The Heroic'
[interpreters not indicated]

I think this is a composer debut for me :tiphat: (or close to it, if not the first I've listened to).


----------



## Pugg

opus55 said:


> Verdi: Attila
> _Raimondi | Deutekom | Milnes | Bergonzi
> Ambrosian Singers | Royal Philharmonic Orchestra | Lamberto Gardelli_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Premiered at La Fenice in Venice on 17 March 1846.


Such a fine recording, never been beaten. :tiphat:


----------



## Pugg

​*Mozart; Concerts for 2 and 3 piano's*
_Peraiha/ Lupu_


----------



## Pugg

elgars ghost said:


> Magnard - music that is chewy enough to perfectly compliment my lunch.
> 
> Symphony no.1 op.4 (1890), Symphony no.2 op.6 (1893), Chant funèbre op.9 (1895), Ouverture op.10 (1895), Symphony no.3 op.11 (1896), Hymne à la justice op.14 (c.1903) and Symphony no.4 op.21 (1913):


Bought this box yesterday for only €6,00:tiphat:


----------



## Pugg

D Smith said:


> Continuing the Saint-Saëns birthday party here with his third symphony. This is a fine 50 year old recording by Munch and the BSO though it does show its age in places and I find the orchestral balance odd sometimes. Still great conducting and playing though.


Good test for your speakers also.


----------



## KenOC

Dudamel and the LA Phil just did Beethoven's 5th live from Disney Hall. A bang-up performance. The Pastoral to follow after intermission.

Dudamel is doing two complete Beethoven cycles right now, alternating symphonies between the LA Phil and the Venezuelans.


----------



## opus55

Mozart: Il dissoluto punito, ossia il Don Giovanni, Act II










Premiered at Teatro di Praga in Prague, October 29, 1787.










It is now called the Estates Theatre.


----------



## Pugg

​*Mendesshon*; Midsummer night dream

Claus Peter Flor


----------



## Weston

*Man, I hate finding St. Bernard pictures on Amazon when looking for album covers.*

An evening with Ludwig van.

*Beethoven: String Quartet No. 11 in Fm, Op. 95, "Serioso"*
Guarneri Quartet










Incendiary performance of this masterpiece, perhaps my gateway into chamber music.

*Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 10 in G major, Op. 96*
Pamela Frank and Dad










And a flowing lyrical performance for the most part form this father and daughter duo.

One weird effect I notice is a couple of what might be fifth interval(?) double stops during the beautiful adagio expressivo movement 2. It sounds like the violin lapses into snarling heavy metal briefly in a crescendo (any fifth interval or chord without the 3rd sounds a bit metal-ish to my ears) and then smoothly back to the sonorous timbre in a decrescendo. It's a wonderful effect! She makes it sound easy.

*Beethoven: Serenade in D, Op. 8*
Gyorgy Eder, cello / Attila Falvay, violin / Janos Fejervari, viola










Even this relatively early Beethoven opus is amazing. Don't like the sound of it? Stick around a moment. It's quite a fickle mercurial work.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Brahms*: Klavierkonzert Nr. 2


----------



## starthrower




----------



## senza sordino

Prokofiev and Shostakovich First violin concerti
View attachment 76209

Prokofiev Violin sonatas #1 & 2, five melodies
View attachment 76210

Shostakovich piano Trio #2, cello sonata
View attachment 76211


----------



## Pugg

​*Renée Fleming*; _The Beautiful Voice _

:tiphat:


----------



## drpraetorus

Procession of the Nobles from Mlada, Rimsky-Korsakov, Ormandy, Philadelphia Orchestra


----------



## MoonlightSonata

[tried to insert image, was told I had an "invalid" URL]
*Pergolesi: Stabat Mater* - Cambridge Ensemble, Timothy Brown (organ/director)


----------



## Pugg

​*Puccini; La Boheme.
Freni/ Pavarotti*/ et al.
_Herbert von Karajan_ conducting.:tiphat:


----------



## Badinerie

I woke myself up with this this morning...My very favourite "Ride" too.










I keep forgetting about Joan Sutherland, probs because I spent a lot of my early exporative years listening to her.
I dug this one out today for a listen.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Pugg said:


> Bought this box yesterday for only €6,00:tiphat:


A very good deal - Hope you enjoy it.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

This is my first time watching a production of the Ring of the Nibelung from start to finish previously I have seen scenes for various productions and a full Rheingold from the Copenhagen ring and listened in full to various recordings and broadcasts. I decided to opt for this one mainly because Lepage directed it and I hear really good things about Siegfried (my favourite of the four). I didn't expect it to be as traditional as it turned out, this is an uber traditional looking production which pays careful attention to Wagner's stage directions, but also with mesmerising acting and characterisation. The Nibelheim scene (and the staircase descent too!) was particularly magnificent with brilliant singing and acting from Eric Owens as Alberich and Gerhard Siegel as Mime and visually stunning scenery. I love Loge (played by Richard Croft, who was really great) as a character, although I questioned the [side]burns until I realised the pun. It is a bit sad that he won't return for parts 2, 3 and 4, but I am eagerly awaiting for Jay Hunter Morris as Siegfried.

One other reason that I have decided that this will be my first Ring production to watch from start to finish is that this was also the first one I ever heard from start to finish on Met Opera radio broadcasts when I was about thirteen years old.


----------



## Pugg

*Handel; Messiah*. (Highlights)
_Eileen Farrell/ Martha Lipton/William Warfield._
_Eugene Ormandy_ conducting.


----------



## Ingélou

Biber: Rosary Sonatas: Violin and Basso continuo. Riccardo Minasi and Bizzarie Armoniche, on period instruments. 





I'm *loving* this. We have a cd of :angel: Andrew Manze playing the Rosary Sonatas, which is tender and beautiful, but now I'm wondering if I can get this version too, because it's so exciting and spirited.

Tag's looking into it. If we do get it, it will be the first time I've owned separate recordings of the same piece. 
Gosh - that takes me up to a whole new level in my TC membership!


----------



## Skilmarilion

*Adams*: _The Dharma at Big Sur_

"Extraordinary" doesn't do it justice.


----------



## Vronsky

*Le Sacre du Printemps & Pétrouchka (Solti)*










Igor Strawinsky: Le Sacre du Printemps & Pétrouchka
Chicago Symphony Orchestra *·* Sir Georg Solti


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Wonderful way to follow up Wagner
Symphony no. 3 and continuing until I fall asleep.










I bought this as my first complete cycle of Sibelius symphonies not knowing much about the interpretation at all...tbh I was a little bit put off by the chunky slabs of Britishised Romanticised Sibelius being more used to the crystalline Vanska recordings I heard on YouTube and Spotify. Nowadays though, I feel more drawn to this box set as an equal alternative to the more overtly Finnish interpretations by Vanska, Berglund, Oramo, Inkinen et al.


----------



## Bas

Gaetano Donizetti - Maria Stuarda
Joan Sutherland [soprano], Huguette Tourangeau [mezzo], Luciano Pavarotti [tenor], Orchestra e coro del Teatro Communale di Bologna, Richard Bonynge [dir.], on Decca


----------



## Pugg

Bas said:


> Gaetano Donizetti - Maria Stuarda
> Joan Sutherland [soprano], Huguette Tourangeau [mezzo], Luciano Pavarotti [tenor], Orchestra e coro del Teatro Communale di Bologna, Richard Bonynge [dir.], on Decca
> 
> View attachment 76216


Good to see you back :tiphat:


----------



## Pugg

*Adam: Giselle.*
V.P Herbert von Karajan


----------



## D Smith

For Saturday Symphony: Glazunov Symphony No. 4. Very nice, very pleasant, well-written but not terribly engaging for me. I was happy to have listened to it, though, in a good performance by Fedoseyev and the Moscow Radio Symphony.


----------



## eljr

*Gidon Kremer / Kremerata Baltica
New Seasons*










*Bruckner Orchester Linz / Dennis Russell Davies
Philip Glass: Symphony No. 10*


----------



## tortkis

Frescobaldi Complete Edition Disc 15 - Canzoni Alla Francese (Brilliant Classics)
Roberto Loreggian (harpsichord/organ)

I don't know much about the late Renaissance or early Baroque, but I feel Frescobaldi's music is very original and individual.


----------



## pmsummer

6 SUITEN FÜR VIOLONCELLO SOLO
_BWV 1007-1012_
*Johann Sebastian Bach*
Pierre Fournier - cello

_Archiv Produktion_


----------



## Mahlerian

Saturday symphony:
Glazunov: Symphony No. 4 in E-flat


----------



## Pugg

​*Mozart*; concertos for 2 and 3 pianos.
_Barenboim / Schiff.
Sir George Solti._


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1971 - '73.


----------



## Heliogabo

*Gustav Mahler*
_Symphony No. 9_
Berlin Philharmonic
Claudio Abbado

The first 9th I've heard, and still my favorite. Great great performance


----------



## Blancrocher

Inspired by Vaneyes:

Glenn Gould's Salzburg Concert: Sweelinck, Schoenberg, Mozart, Bach (rec. 1959)


----------



## Blancrocher

MoonlightSonata said:


> [tried to insert image, was told I had an "invalid" URL]


This happens to me occasionally--I wonder if there's a work-around? I always look for an image on 1 or 2 alternate sites, but sometimes even then it doesn't work out.


----------



## Vaneyes

Sampling "Concertino for Marimba & Orchestra", for *Creston* birthday (1906).


----------



## eljr

*Valentina Lisitsa
Valentina Lisitsa Plays Philip Glass*

Disc II


----------



## Vasks

_Amiable Americans .... on vinyl_

*Whear - Decade Overture (composer/Advent)
Schuman - String Quartet #3 (Kohon/Vox)
Hanson - Symphony #6 (Landau/Turnabout)*


----------



## johnnysc

Bruckner - Symphony No. 7

Vienna Philharmonic/Harnoncourt


----------



## Pugg

​Various composers:
*Renata Tebaldi *


----------



## bejart

Bartolomeo Campagnoli (1751-1827): Violin Concerto in B Flat, Op.15

Giancarlo Andretta conducting the Orchestra di Padova e del Veneto -- Francesco Manara, violin


----------



## pmsummer

KAPSBERGIANA
_Libro Terzo_
*Girolamo Kapsberger*
Los Otros
Hille Perl - viola da gamba, lirone
Lee Santana - chitarrone
Steve Player - chitarrone, guitar

_Deutsche Harmonia Mundi_


----------



## opus55

J.S.Bach: Concerto for 2 Harpsichords and Strings, BWV 1060
_The English Concert | Trevor Pinnock_









Vivaldi: Dresden Concerti, RV366, RV170
_Alberto Martini, violin | Accademia I Filarmonici_









Baroque morning.


----------



## starthrower

Some Erwartung drama on my lunch break. Wow! The female vocalist is superb!


----------



## Danilo

Gustav Holst - The Planets


----------



## bejart

Friedrich Kuhlau (1786-1832): Flute Quintet No.2 in E Major

Jean-Pierre Rampal on flute with the Julliard String Quartet: Robert Mann and Earl Carlyss, violins -- Samuel Rhodes, viola -- Joel Krosnick, cello


----------



## jim prideaux

Scriabin-Piano Sonatas 1,4,7 and 9-played by Hakon Austbo


----------



## Haydn man

Symphony 1 from this set


----------



## Blancrocher

Janacek: solo piano works, Concertino, and Capriccio (Firkusny); String Quartets 1 & 2, Violin Sonata (Prazak)


----------



## drpraetorus

Shostakovich Piano Quintet


----------



## Eramirez156

I just back from the Hyde Park book fair on Chicago's southside, were I had a great time crate digging, and found many treasures. I'll post them as I listen to them. Let us begin.*

The Firebird Suite / Symphony of Psalms*
*Igor Stravinsky*









*L'Orchestre de la Suisse Romande
London Symphony Orchesta

Ernest Ansermet*

_London LL889_


----------



## George O

Gustav Mahler (1860-1911): Symphony No. 6 in a minor

London Symphony Orchestra / James Levine

2-LP set on RCA (NYC), from 1979
recorded 1977


----------



## Eramirez156

*Symphony No. 4*
*Gustav Mahler*









*Theresa Stich-Randall
The Hague Philharmonic Orchestra

Willem van Otterloo*

_Epic LC 3304_

The previous owner purchased this LP, 15 April, 1957


----------



## bejart

Francois-Joseph Gossec (1734-1829): Symphony in D Major, Op.12, No.1

Guy van Waas conducting Les Agremens


----------



## SiegendesLicht

Klaus Florian Vogt singing Wagner









and Jonas Kaufmann singing an assortment of pieces


----------



## johnnysc

Streaming on Spotify.....

Elgar

Overture:Cockainge - London Symphony/John Barbirolli
Cello Concerto - Jacqueline Du Pre
Sea Pictures - Dame Janet Baker


----------



## Eramirez156

*Symphony No. 5 " From the New World"*
*Antonin Dvorak*









*Chicago Symphony Orchestra

Rafael Kubelik*

_MG50002_

I just about wet myself, when I saw this, a later pressing, part of the Mercury Olympian Series, an Olympian recording indeed.


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 2002.


----------



## Guest

Electrifying playing and very good sound.


----------



## bejart

Ignaz Pleyel (1757-1831): String Quintet in G Major, Ben 279

Janacek Quartet with Bohuslav Matousek on 2nd viola: Milos Vacek and Viteslav Zavadilik, violins -- Jan Reznicek, viola -- Bretislav Vybiral, cello


----------



## MoonlightSonata

*Liszt: Sonata in B Minor* - Arnaldo Cohen (piano)


----------



## TurnaboutVox

Beaux Arts Trio

*Beethoven
Piano Trio in G major ("Kakadu Variations"), Op. 121a
Piano Trio in E flat major, WoO 38
Piano Trio in B flat major ("Archduke"), Op. 97*
Beaux Arts Trio (Pressler, Cohen, Greenhouse) [Philips, 1992]










*
Ives
Piano Trio (1911)
Shostakovich
Piano Trio No. 2, Op. 67*
Beaux Arts Trio [Philips [LP], 1970]

*
Schubert
Piano Trio No 2 in E flat, D. 929*
Beaux Arts Trio [Philips [lp], 1967]


----------



## starthrower

I love these very affordable Apex reissues! Carter's late 80s project with Boulez originally released on Erato. Both the oboe concerto, and Penthode are tour de force instrumental works for chamber orchestra, around 20 minutes each. Penthode features 20 musicians divided into five groups. The combos oppose and combine with each other while one continuously unfolding line is passed from one instrument to another binding sections of the score together. Carter got the idea listening to Hindustani vocal music known as Dhrupad. Esprit Rude is a duo for flute and clarinet. And A Mirror on which to Dwell is six poems by Elizabeth Bishop for soprano and chamber orchestra.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

I am currently composing a solo guitar sonata.....sonatas are hard things for me to write. Listening to Schubert sonatas for some inspiration.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

starthrower said:


> I love these very affordable Apex reissues! Carter's late 80s project with Boulez originally released on Erato. Both the oboe concerto, and Penthode are tour de force instrumental works for chamber orchestra, around 20 minutes each. Penthode features 20 musicians divided into four groups. The combos oppose and combine with each other while one continuously unfolding line is passed from one instrument to another binding sections of the score together. Carter got the idea listening to Hindustani vocal music known as Dhrupad. Esprit Rude is a duo for flute and clarinet. And A Mirror on which to Dwell is six poems by Elizabeth Bishop for soprano and chamber orchestra.


This is fantastic, I love it, especially A Mirror on which to Dwell.


----------



## Guest

A magnificent recording with Kholodenko's commanding Russian bravura on full display. (The quiet bits are great, too!)


----------



## johnnysc

Berlin Philharmonic Digital Concert.....

July 5th, 2011

A Richard Strauss Evening with Christian Theilemann, Renee Fleming and Thomas Hampson


----------



## ArtMusic

Music by an unknown composer Cesare Pugni.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Sibelius*: Pelléas et Mélisande & The Tempest
Stein / OSR (1978)


----------



## Pugg

Eramirez156 said:


> *Symphony No. 4*
> *Gustav Mahler*
> 
> View attachment 76229
> 
> 
> *Theresa Stich-Randall
> The Hague Philharmonic Orchestra
> 
> Willem van Otterloo*
> 
> _Epic LC 3304_
> 
> The previous owner purchased this LP, 15 April, 1957


I envy you .:tiphat:


----------



## Abraham Lincoln

Shostakovich Jazz Suite.


----------



## MoonlightSonata

*Elgar: Enigma Variations* - Academy of St Martin in the Fields cond. by Sir Neville Marriner


----------



## starthrower

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> This is fantastic, I love it, especially A Mirror on which to Dwell.


I agree! I love the hell out of this recording. Makes me want to go searching for more Carter CDs.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

CD2 
Hob.XVI:34, 32 and 42
Fantasia in C
Adagio in F


----------



## Pugg

​*Mozart; concerto for two pianos
*
_Brendel and Cooper _


----------



## SalieriIsInnocent

Dvorak just gets better the more you listen, and even if you've heard the piece a hundred times, a single performance can make you appreciate him even more.


----------



## ProudSquire

*Copland*
Concerto For Clarinet, Strings, Harp And Piano








*Mozart*

Piano Sonata No.5 in G major, K.283
Mitsuko Uchida

*Brahms*
Sextet in G Major Op. 36


----------



## senza sordino

New purchase: Arensky Piano Trio no 1, Tchaikovsky Piano Trio
View attachment 76247

Spotify: Glazunov Symphony no 4
View attachment 76248


----------



## Becca

Camille Saint-Saens - Symphony #3 in c - "Organ Symphony"
Peter Hurford / Orchestre Symphonique de Montréal - Charles Dutoit

This work has a not-completely-deserved reputation as being a rather bombastic warhorse, but that is only true if you only listen to the last movement. The first half of the work presents a very different emotional and sound world. In a rather odd way, it reminds me of another symphony that is well known for it's last movement - Copland's 3rd.


----------



## Becca

Peter Maxwell Davies - _Carolisima: Serenade for Chamber Orchestra_ (1994)
Scottish Chamber Orchestra - Peter Maxwell Davies

The story behind this work is quite amusing...
_"The Serenade was commissioned by my Edinburgh friend and neighbour, the Danish Consul Jens Hogel, as a surprise present for his wife's fiftieth birthday. Preparations had to be to secret, and even the members of the Scottish Chamber Orchestra were unaware of the occasion for which they were about to rehearse. We were smuggled through the back entrance into an Edinburgh hotel, where Mrs Hogel's birthday party just happened to be a reception for the Cleveland Orchestra during the festival: the first performance was given for her and the visiting orchestra - much to everybody's delight and astonishment."_

The composer goes on to say _"Jens requested that there be at least two tunes suitable for whistling , and something to dance to, in the course of the Serenade. There are at least three singable tunes..."_

If you like PMD's _Orkney Wedding_, you will enjoy this also.


----------



## Pugg

​The ever _gracious_ ; *Pilar Lorengar.*


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

starthrower said:


> I love these very affordable Apex reissues! Carter's late 80s project with Boulez originally released on Erato. Both the oboe concerto, and Penthode are tour de force instrumental works for chamber orchestra, around 20 minutes each. Penthode features 20 musicians divided into five groups. The combos oppose and combine with each other while one continuously unfolding line is passed from one instrument to another binding sections of the score together. Carter got the idea listening to Hindustani vocal music known as Dhrupad. Esprit Rude is a duo for flute and clarinet. And A Mirror on which to Dwell is six poems by Elizabeth Bishop for soprano and chamber orchestra.


I'm listening to this too now.


----------



## EDaddy

http://postimage.org/


http://postimage.org/


http://postimage.org/

An evening of Berlioz with a little comparative listening of The Fantastique. Still favor Colin's tho both have their merits.


----------



## starthrower

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> I'm listening to this too now.


And I'm watching this. Hot girls playing Carter. It doesn't get any better!


----------



## SalieriIsInnocent

I feel that Karajan did a better job on the 1975 polydor release. You might ought to give it a try. I know they re-released it so many times that it's hard to figure out whether or not you have the 60s or the 70s on some of these releases. The 75 feels more inspired to me.


----------



## SalieriIsInnocent

Nice to hear Purcell performed by one of my favorite basses.


----------



## Pugg

​*Cherubini: Medea*.
_Jones/ Lorengar/ Prevedi/ Cossoto.
Maestro Gardelli conducting _


----------



## Musicophile

Igor Levit's latest release, attacking Goldberg and Diabelli at the same time. An outstanding album: http://musicophilesblog.com/2015/10/11/igor-levit-attacks-goldberg-and-diabelli-wow/


----------



## ArtMusic




----------



## Pugg

​*Verdi: la Forza Del Destino.*
_Bergonzi/ Arroyo/ et al.
Lamberto Gardelli _conducting


----------



## omega

*Gustav Mahler*
_Symphony No.8_
Pierre Boulez | Staatskapelle Dresden _& allii_








I was a little disappointed by the first movement (I thought it was not rousing enough), but the second movement is F-A-B-U-L-O-U-S. A real moment of absolute.


----------



## MoonlightSonata

*Pergolesi: Nel Chiuso Centro* - Ensemble Concerto cond. by Roberto Gini


----------



## AClockworkOrange

A change of pace from my recent listening, I'm starting my first much needed day off with *Haydn's String Quartet in F Minor - Op.55 No.2 'The Razor' performed by the Aeolian String Quartet*. A wonderful piece to kick off the day or anytime of any day for that matter.

The Aeolian String Quartet perform most beautifully and may be my favourite ensemble for Haydn's String Quartets. I have been chipping my way through their cycle in no specific order for some time (though I still have a way to go) and they have never disappointed so far.


----------



## helenora

*Faure Requiem op.48*


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mahler; Symphony no 8*

_Sir George Solti _


----------



## Blancrocher

Chopin: Nocturnes (Barenboim)


----------



## eljr

*
Hilary Hahn / Paavo Järvi
Mozart: Violin Concerto No. 5; Vieuxtemps: Violin Concerto No. 4*


----------



## bejart

Antonio Vivaldi (1678-1741): Oboe Concerto in D Minor, RV 454

Bela Nagy conducing the Failoni Chamber Orchestra of Budapest -- Stefan Schilli, oboe


----------



## Guest

Stroppa
Spirali
Arditti String Quartet.

Oh, wow.

The second work on this CD reminds me of Nymphea by Saariaho, with its nervous, insistent, occasionally explosive energy. Great stuff.


----------



## eljr

*BBC Philharmonic Orchestra / Peter Maxwell Davies
Peter Maxwell Davies: Caroline Mathilde Ballet Suites; Chat Moss; Ojai Festival Overture*


----------



## Pugg

​*Maria Bayo & Placido Domingo.*
Romanzes from Zarzuelas


----------



## johnnysc

Bruckner - Mass No. 3 in f minor

Stuttgart Radio Symphony Orchestra/Helmuth Rilling


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Scelsi, Quattro Pezzi, Uaxutum*

I'm finally getting around to exploring this composer. Initial Internet searches didn't turn up much, but TalkClassical has a very informative thread with links and personal insights. Yep, it's just another reason to appreciate this place.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Schumann; Liederkreis /D ichterliebe.*
_Ian Bostridge/ Julius Drake._


----------



## eljr

*Ólafur Arnalds / Alice Sara Ott
The Chopin Project*


----------



## Badinerie

Tosca full blast while the girls are out! Not Keen on Richard Margison here but Bryn Terfel is brill and Malfitano is good. Love her run and jump at the end!


----------



## Dr Johnson

Violin Concerto.


----------



## bejart

JCF Bach (1732-1795): Symphony No.2 in B Flat

Helmut Muller-Bruhl conducting the Cologne Chamber Orchestra


----------



## johnnysc

Hildegard of Bingen - Sequences and Hymns

Gothic Voices with Emma Kirby


----------



## Danilo

Dmitri Shostakovich: Symphony No. 10 in E minor, Op.93


----------



## eljr

*Simone Dinnerstein / Kristjan Järvi / MDR Leipzig Radio Symphony Orchestra
Broadway-Lafayette: Ravel, Lasser, Gershwin*

As a point of interest, I used the mentioned Broadway-Lafayette stop for years (F line NYC Subway) and this is the best rendition of Rhapsody I have heard.


----------



## johnnysc

Vivaldi - Gloria
Bach - Magnificat

Atlanta Symphony Orchestra/Robert Shaw


----------



## Pugg

​*Ravel/ Messiaen /Dutilieux ; Poems.
Renée Fleming *


----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## eljr

*Vilde Frang
Mozart: Violin Concertos 1 & 5; Sinfonia Concertante*


----------



## Dedalus

Handel's Messiah sung by the Choir of King's College at Cambridge. So many people agreed on a thread that this was the best English language sacred music so I figured I'd give it a listen. Pretty good so far!


----------



## Balthazar

I'm having an all-Brahms weekend. From the past two days:

*Brahms ~ The Symphonies.* Riccardo Chailly leads Leipzig.

*Brahms ~ Violin Concerto.* Christian Tetzlaff solos backed by Thomas Dausgaard and the Danish NSO.

*Brahms ~ The Piano Concertos.* Nelson Freire with Riccardo Chailly and Leipzig.


----------



## bejart

Archduke Rudolph (1788-1831): Clarinet Sonata in A Major, Op.2

Ricardo Morales, clarinet -- Susan Kagan, piano


----------



## Mahlerian

Dr Johnson said:


> Violin Concerto.


How is this disc? I've been eyeing it since its release.


----------



## Vaneyes

Sampling Yuja's new *Ravel* release (a *Faure* piece, too). May we say transcendental readings for *Ravel's* massive concerti? Certainly darker, more subdued than ABM, Argerich, de Larrocha, but valid nonetheless. A good supplement to, aided with superior sound and accompaniment.


----------



## Dr Johnson

Mahlerian said:


> How is this disc? I've been eyeing it since its release.


The sound is excellent.

Having never heard any other recordings of either work I can't offer a comparison of the interpretations.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

English String Quartets, and more of the Beaux Arts Trio's Beethoven

*
Frank Bridge
String Quartet No. 2 in G minor
Phantasy Quartet for Piano, Violin, Viola and Cello in F sharp minor
String Quartet No. 4*
Maggini Quartet, Martin Roscoe [Naxos, 2005]
*









Sir Malcolm Arnold
String Quartet No. 1, Op. 23
String Quartet No. 2, Op. 118
Phantasy for String Quartet "Vita Abundans" (1942)*
Maggini Quartet [Naxos, 2004]

My new disc of the week, works discovered during the string quartet project. I can't remember who nominated these now, but a big 'thank you' anyway. As usual, these are vibrant and compelling readings by the Maggini Quartet, and excellent recordings from Naxos.










Beethoven
*Septet Op 20, transcribed for piano trio
Piano Trio in D major ("Ghost"), Op. 70/1*
Beaux Arts Trio [Philips, 1991]


----------



## opus55

Vivaldi

Concerto for solo violin, 2 oboe, 2 horns, bassoon & strings in D major, RV562
Concerto for 2 violins, 2 recorders, 2 oboe, bassonn & strings in D minor, RV566

_Fabio Biondi | Europa Galante_










This seems like a different approach from what I'm used to hearing (Pinnock, I Musici). Are these instruments and playing supposed to be super HIP? I will need some time to adjust my ears.


----------



## starthrower

The Carter piece is an earful to say the least. Maybe after half a dozen listens I'll start to hear what's going on? And there's a lot going on. I really enjoyed the pieces by Schuller and Babbitt. They're not quite so busy. And I haven't gotten to the Cage piece yet. But nice to hear the CSO and Levine working this material, even if I'm 25 years late to the party.


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1958 - '77.


----------



## bejart

Franz Anton Hoffmeister (1754-1812): Viola Concerto in B Flat

Christopher Hogwood conducting the Gulbenkian Orchestra -- Ashan Pillai, viola


----------



## Vaneyes

For a belated "Saturday Symphony" listen, *Glazunov*: Symphony 4, w. Russian NO/Serebrier. Recorded 3.13.12, Tchaikovsky Concert Hall, Moscow. Courtesy of YT.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2ukG_rSIz5M


----------



## Blancrocher

Ligeti: String Quartets (Arditti)


----------



## Bix

Rossini: Petite Messe Solennelle / Pavarotti, Freni, Lorengar, Minton, Valentini-Terrani, Sotin, Raimondi / Gandolfi 1980


----------



## jim prideaux

Schubert 3rd and 4th Symphonies-Abbado and the COE


----------



## Azol

Silvestrov's Fifth Symphony.

It's so breathtakingly beautiful! Some would argue it's too long - but this is the only symphony I would like to put on repeat play indefinitely - it could be tw... no, four times as long!


----------



## Eramirez156

Another find from yesterday's book fair.

*Symphony no.2 in B minor / Symphony no.3 in A minor (unfinished)/ Prince Igor Overture*
*Alexander Borodin*









*L'Orchestre de la Suisse Romande

Ernest Ansermet*

_London LL 1178_

Previous owner bought this 21 Jan. 1957.


----------



## KenOC

Beethoven's Piano Sonatas Op. 2, from the complete set by Stewart Goodyear. As discussed yesterday, on sale for $10.49! All indications are that it's a very fine cycle indeed.


----------



## jim prideaux

Schubert 5th and 6th Symphonies-Abbado and the COE


----------



## Eramirez156

Now it is time for Dmitri and Dimitri.

*Symphony no.5, op. 47*
*Dmitri Shostakovich*









*Philharmonic Orchestra of New York

Dimitri Mitropoulos*

Columbia ML 4739


----------



## schigolch




----------



## Haydn man

The Hammerklavier from this set


----------



## KenOC

Eramirez156 said:


> Now it is time for Dmitri and Dimitri.
> 
> *Symphony no.5, op. 47*
> *Dmitri Shostakovich*
> 
> View attachment 76270
> 
> 
> *Philharmonic Orchestra of New York
> 
> Dimitri Mitropoulos*
> 
> Columbia ML 4739


I had this record, oh so many years ago!


----------



## George O

Eramirez156 said:


> I just back from the Hyde Park book fair on Chicago's southside, were I had a great time crate digging, and found many treasures. I'll post them as I listen to them. Let us begin.*
> 
> The Firebird Suite / Symphony of Psalms*
> *Igor Stravinsky*
> 
> View attachment 76227
> 
> 
> *L'Orchestre de la Suisse Romande
> London Symphony Orchesta
> 
> Ernest Ansermet*
> 
> _London LL889_


That must have been fun at the book fair. Were there lots of dealers? Much interest from collectors? You bought a nice run of Londons.


----------



## George O

The Edwardian Clarinettist

Francisco Gomez (1866-1938): Lorito: caprice
Sir Donald Frances Tovey (1875-1940): Sonata in B flat, op 16
Harold Samuel (1879-1937): Novelette
Alfred Pratt (1873-1959): Idylle Printaniere, op 17, no 2
Sir Edward Elgar (1857-1934): Canto Popolare ((In Moonlight)
Sir Edward German (1862-1937): Song without Words
Richard H. Walthew (1872-1951): A Mosaic in Ten Pieces
Andre Messager (1853-1929): Solo de Concours

Colin Bradbury, clarinet
Oliver Davies, piano

on ASV (London), from 1987


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Ligeti, Aventures*


----------



## OldFashionedGirl

_On Spotify:_







*Richard Strauss:* _Till Eulenspiegel's Merry Pranks._
_Don Juan._
_ Death and Transfiguration._
Cleveland Orchestra. George Szell.

I hadn't listened Richard Strauss in a lot of time. Cleveland playing is superb.


----------



## Eramirez156

KenOC said:


> I had this record, oh so many years ago!


This has been on my want list for years, a friend has Greek cd reissue and made me copy, but to have the LP in mint condition I was more than I could as for, now the quest is over.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Scelsi, 3 Canti Sacri*

Written in 1958? Wow.


----------



## tortkis

Robert Ashley: Wolfman (Alga Marghen)








The Fox (1957) for voice and electronics
The Wolfman (1964) for amplified voice and The Wolfman Tape
The Wolfman Tape (1964) Magnetic tape
The Bottleman (1960) Film music

The Wolfman is _"a study in amplification and resonance."_ (Lucier) It is really loud. I needed to turn down the volume.


----------



## George O

Rodolfo Halffter (1900-1987): Concierto para Violin y Orquestra, op 11

Joaquín Rodrigo (1901-1999): Concierto Galante para Violoncello y Orquestra

Orquestra Filharmonia de España / Frühbeck de Burgos
Victor Martin, violin
Pedro Corostola, cello

on Columbia (Spain), from 1970
distributed in Latin America by Alhambra


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1981, 1987.


----------



## Blancrocher

Handel: keyboard suites (Jarrett); opera arias (Stutzmann)


----------



## Guest

Neither piece may be a masterpiece, but Richter does his best to make them convincing. Good, if not great, sound.


----------



## Bas

Via youtube before going of to bed, Bach Toccata in Dm. :tiphat:


----------



## bejart

Joseph Martin Kraus (1756-1792): Ballet Music from "Azire"

Uwe Grodd conducting the New Zealand Chamber Orchestra


----------



## opus55

Unsuk Chin
Piano Concerto
Cello Concerto
_Sunwook Kim, piano | Myung-Whun Chung | Seoul Philharmonic Orchestra_


----------



## TurnaboutVox

*Schubert
Piano Trio No. 1 in B flat, D. 898
Notturno for piano trio in B flat, D.897
Piano Trio in E flat, D. 28*
Florestan Trio [Hyperion, 2001]


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

I JUST SPONTANEOUSLY COMBUSTED BUT SOMEHOW I SURVIVED!

At least I know why (As to why I caught on fire from the inside, but not as to why I survived):










Sergei Taneyev Symphony No 4. The whole thing is freakin' incredible:






Spontaneous human combustion is not an allergic reaction, so those who are allergic to Russian music need not fear exploding, for this piece is quite hypoallergenic.


----------



## Barbebleu

Mahler Ruckert Lieder with Bernstein and Thomas Hampson. Lovely.


----------



## George O

Huilunsoittaja said:


> I JUST SPONTANEOUSLY COMBUSTED BUT SOMEHOW I SURVIVED!
> 
> At least I know why (As to why I caught on fire from the inside, but not as to why I survived):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sergei Taneyev Symphony No 4. The whole thing is freakin' incredible:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spontaneous human combustion is not an allergic reaction, so those who are allergic to Russian music need not fear exploding, for this piece is quite hypoallergenic.


I like your enthusiasm, so:










Sergei Taneyev (1856-1915): Symphony No. 4 in C minor, op 12

Moscow Radio Large Symphony Orchestra / Gennadi Rozhdestvensky

on Melodiya (USSR), from 1974


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1993/4.


----------



## bejart

Haydn: String Quartet No.41 in D Major ("The Frog"), Op.50, No.6

Pro Arte Quartet: Alphonse Onnou and Laurent Halleux, violins -- Germain Prevost, viola -- Robert Maas, cello


----------



## starthrower

I attempted a new guestbook entry for this composer I discovered today, but I've been unable to start any new threads due to some bogus tag exceeded by one message. Anyway, here's some music. These pieces are available on Chandos and Naxos.

Alexandre Tansman was born in Poland in 1897. He was a young composer living in Paris in the 1920s during the heyday of neo-classicism. I don't know much else about him, but the Polish government gave him a hard time, and he died in 1986.

Movement 1 from his chamber symphony.






Movement 1 from Sinfonia Piccola






Clarinet Concerto






Tansman also wrote some beautiful chamber music, and music for piano and guitar. And several full blown symphonies recorded by Chandos. There are plenty of samples at Presto Classical. This chamber music disc is a beauty, which also features a couple of pieces by another persecuted composer, Leo Smit. http://www.prestoclassical.co.uk/r/Harp+%26+Company/CD505021


----------



## Balthazar

More Brahms...

*Brahms ~ Cello Sonatas.* Steven Isserlis on cello joined by Stephen Hough on piano.

*Brahms ~ Zigeunerlieder.* Leontyne Price sings.

*Brahms ~ Piano Trios.* Nicholas Angelich at the piano with Renaud and Gautier Capuçon.


----------



## starthrower

More Tansman. By golly, everything's on YouTube!






This lovely piece is by Leo Smit.


----------



## Sonata

Finally getting around to my Ring box!!! On Rheingold right now


----------



## Heliogabo

*J. S. Bach*
French Suites BWV 812-817
Glenn Gould, piano

This is pure Go(u)ld.


----------



## bejart

Mozart: Piano Sonata in D Major, KV 576

Mitsuko Uchida, piano


----------



## opus55

Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 in D minor
_Adrian Boult | London Philharmonic Orchestra_










Completed in 1955. Premiered 2 May 1956 by Hallé Orchestra, Barbirolli conducting.


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Carl Nielsen Symphony # 4 "Inextinguishable"







BBC National Orchestra Of Wales*, Tadaaki Otaka


----------



## Pugg

Brahms 2m(Haitink)


----------



## Pugg

Kontrapunctus said:


> Neither piece may be a masterpiece, but Richter does his best to make them convincing. Good, if not great, sound.


Did you bye the mew remastering?


----------



## Guest

Pugg said:


> Did you bye the mew remastering?


After running that statement through Google's translation, I can answer "yes."


----------



## Pugg

Shostakovich: " Piano Concerto No. 1 Op.35 "
[Soloist] Andre Previn (P), the New York Philharmonic (April 8, 1962 New York, Manhattan Center)
Shostakovich: "Piano Concerto No.2 Op.102"
[Soloist] Leonard Bernstein (P & conductor), the New York Philharmonic (New York January 6, 1958)
Poulenc: "Concerto in D minor for two pianos"
[Soloist] Arthur Gold (P), Robert Fitz Dale (P), the New York Philharmonic
(October 23, 1961 New York, Manhattan Center)


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Bas said:


> Gaetano Donizetti - Maria Stuarda
> Joan Sutherland [soprano], Huguette Tourangeau [mezzo], Luciano Pavarotti [tenor], Orchestra e coro del Teatro Communale di Bologna, Richard Bonynge [dir.], on Decca
> 
> View attachment 76216


Hi Bassy!!! Where have you 'been'?!!!


----------



## Marschallin Blair

johnnysc said:


> *Yes I was expecting more going by that cover! But it is the only version I have heard so far. Callas next for the real deal I take it?
> 
> Also have read good things about a recording by Hungarian State Opera*












Well, you know where 'I' stand. _;D_

I don't think the next-closest claimants to the _Medea _throne- Gwyneth Jones and Sylvia Sass- even come close to Callas' Dallas, Florence, and La Scala _Medeas_ in terms of visceral excitement and incandescent singing.






Judge for yourself.

The high drama starts at 02:50.


----------



## Heliogabo

*J. S. Bach*
_Sonatas BWV 1027-1029_
Leonard Rose, cello
Glenn Gould, piano

I prefer Pau Casals deep intensity in this pieces, but this is a lovely recording nevertheless.










*Johannes Brahms*
Cello sonatas Opp. 38 & 99
Truls Mørk, cello
Juhani Lagerspetz, piano

I used to hear this sonatas with Janos Starker for years, but was curious about this performance and I love it. Mørk´s playing is superb here.


----------



## Pugg

Next on:

​*Hérold;Piano concertos*
_Angeline Pondepeyre_


----------



## Badinerie

Whoops! another Janet Baker/Barbirolli Berlioz Nuits. 
This time coupled with Ravel's Scheharazade and Wagners Wesendonk Lieder (Adrian Boult)


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Hearing Sylvia Sass' live 1976 Giselda in _I Lombardi _really allows me to understand why so many people held her is such high esteem in the mid-to-late seventies. Her voice has tremendous power and flexibility. . . and such sweetness of expression as well. I wish she didn't wax-and-wane in five years at this level of inspiration.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Beethoven*; Piano concerto 5 & Fantasia for Piano, Chorus and Orchestra in C minor, Op.80
Alfred Brendel/ James Levine


----------



## Pugg

​*Verdi: Rigoletto.*
_Taddei/ Pagliuchi_ / *Taglavin*i.
Angelo Questa conducting.


----------



## Barbebleu

Heliogabo said:


> *J. S. Bach*
> French Suites BWV 812-817
> Glenn Gould, piano
> 
> This is pure Go(u)ld.


Oh yes, this is so good.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Yesterday and today - Martinů and Sibelius.

Martinů - Symphonies 1-6:










Sibelius - Symphonies 1-7:


----------



## Pugg

​*Richard Strauss; Lieder
*
_Jonas Kaufmann_ :tiphat:


----------



## Blancrocher

Scarlatti: keyboard works (Pogorelich)


----------



## Biwa

Franz Schubert - String Quintet D.956

Kuijken Quartet 
Michel Boulanger (cello)


----------



## Eramirez156

George O said:


> That must have been fun at the book fair. Were there lots of dealers? Much interest from collectors? You bought a nice run of Londons.


Yes I had a blast, the book fair is run by the _Hyde Park-Kenwood Community Conference
_, as a fund raiser, most people were hauling away books, there were only couple of us interested in the records, I came away with 34 Lps. I was limited to what I could carry in two shopping bags and my duffel. I was using public transport, so I couldn't go too crazy.


----------



## Pugg

Next on:
​*Tchaikovsky*: Symphony No. 1 in G minor 'Winter Daydreams' / Symphony No. 2 'Little Russian' 
_Riccardo Muti _


----------



## Eramirez156

The first album of the day

*The Water Music Suite (arr. Harty)
The Royal Fireworks Music Suite (arr. Harty)*









*The London Philharmonic Orchestra
The Concertgebouw Orchesta of Amsterdam

Eduardo van Beinum*

_London LL 760_

Previous owner purchased: 2 June, 1957


----------



## bejart

Joseph Bodin de Boismortier (1689-1755): Flute Sonata in G Minor, Op.91, No.2

Douglas Worthen, flute -- Ursala Dutschler, harpsichord


----------



## realdealblues

*Haydn: Symphony No. 95 in C minor*

View attachment 76301


Fritz Reiner/Chicago Symphony Orchestra


----------



## Pugg

​*Rota:* _Concerto for strings et al.
Riccardo Muti _


----------



## Badinerie

The Very Lovely Eleanor Steber sings Verdi.


----------



## Pugg

Badinerie said:


> The Very Lovely Eleanor Steber sings Verdi.


One of Americas Greatest:tiphat:


----------



## Fat Bob

Reaquainting myself with an oldie but goodie:


----------



## Vasks

_A Desto record recital of unaccompanied cello works (Hindemith, Crumb, Wellesz & Ysaye) featuring Robert Sylvester_


----------



## Sonata

Energizing start to the morning!


----------



## Pugg

​*Schubert : The Trout Quintet *
_Capucon brothers and Friends_


----------



## jim prideaux

elgars ghost said:


> Yesterday and today - Martinů and Sibelius.
> 
> Martinů - Symphonies 1-6:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sibelius - Symphonies 1-7:


Driver

surely a great two days!

as for my late afternoon listening-certain works are for me the 'essence' of autumn (as in my previous mention of the Kabalevsky Ist Piano Concerto) and this is particularly the case with Walton's 1st Symphony-just do not ask me why!....Paul Driver and the English Northern Philarmonia.......a superbly energetic recording from Naxos!


----------



## jim prideaux

Huilunsoittaja said:


> I JUST SPONTANEOUSLY COMBUSTED BUT SOMEHOW I SURVIVED!
> 
> At least I know why (As to why I caught on fire from the inside, but not as to why I survived):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sergei Taneyev Symphony No 4. The whole thing is freakin' incredible:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spontaneous human combustion is not an allergic reaction, so those who are allergic to Russian music need not fear exploding, for this piece is quite hypoallergenic.


as this kind of enthusiasm is both attractive and difficult to ignore I will be returning to Taneyev at some point today as I may have been a little too quickly dismissive in the past.....cheers!


----------



## Eramirez156

*Romeo and Juliet, Op. 55*
*Dmitri Kabalevsky*









*USSR Radio Symphony Orchestra

Dmitri Kabalevsky *

_MK 1546_


----------



## Pugg

*Bellini; I Puritani.*
_Caballé /Krauss/Hamari et al.
Riccardo Muti conducting._


----------



## jim prideaux

encouraged by Huilunsoittoja's advocacy earlier I am now listening to Taneyev's 4th Symphony performed by Polyansky and the Russian State S.O.....dramatic to the point of intimidating I can see why heads would explode but I am thankful for the recommendation as I had not taken any significant notice of the work until now...one of the attractions of TC!

(there is a melodic phrase in the first movement I recognise but cannot place!)


----------



## pentaquine

New album is out!


----------



## Dr Johnson

Update: this whole CD is excellent. I shall be looking for more of Sculthorpe's music.


----------



## senza sordino

A big listening day yesterday 
Handel Concerto Grossi op 6 #1-12
View attachment 76309

Mozart String Quartets 17&19, The Hunt and Dissonance
View attachment 76310

Beethoven Piano Trios 7,4&5 Archduke, Gassenhauer, Ghost
View attachment 76312

Brahms Piano Concertos no 1&2
View attachment 76311

Brahms String sextets no 1&2
View attachment 76313


----------



## Kivimees

*A change of scenery*

John Dowland: Lute music performed by Nigel North:









This is several hundred years earlier than most of the music I listen to, but so what, right?


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1980/1.


----------



## Boothvoice

One of my favorite recordings..in the player this morning and often


----------



## tortkis

*Marc-Antoine Charpentier* (1643-1704) (from Naxos Essential Masses I)
Messe de minuit pour Noël / Te Deum - Aradia Ensemble / Kevin Mallon
Messe des Morts / Litanies a la Vierge - Le Concert Spirituel / Hervé Niquet
Te Deum / Mass / Canticum Zachariae - Concert Spirituel Chorus / Hervé Niquet

Charpentier's music gives me great pleasure. So melodious and colorful. The performers are excellent, I think.


----------



## Polyphemus

Dr Johnson said:


>


Sculthorpe definitely Antipodean good stuff.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Entire glorious disc










Brunnhilde's Immolation Scene










Entire recital


----------



## Eramirez156

*King David: Symphonic Psalm*
*Arthur Honegger*









*Janine Micheau - soprano
Janine Collard - contralto 
Pierre Moller - baritone

Jean Herve - speaker

Maurice Durufle - organ

Orchestre Nacional de la Radiodiffusion Francaise

Arthur Honegger*

_Westminster WAL 204_


----------



## Figleaf

Eramirez156 said:


> *King David: Symphonic Psalm*
> *Arthur Honegger*
> 
> View attachment 76316
> 
> 
> *Janine Micheau - soprano
> Janine Collard - contralto
> Pierre Moller - baritone
> 
> Jean Herve - speaker
> 
> Maurice Durufle - organ
> 
> Orchestre Nacional de la Radiodiffusion Francaise
> 
> Arthur Honegger*
> 
> _Westminster WAL 204_


I'll have to look out for that one- I love Pierre Mollet's voice! I have the Ansermet recording, which is fine, but the singers on yours look to be even better.


----------



## Vaneyes

For *RVW* birthday (1872).


----------



## pmsummer

*Celebrating a now non-PC Holiday...*










1492
_Music from The Age of Discovery_
Mostly anonymous Italian, Jewish, Arabic, and Spanish Composers
*The Waverly Consort*
Michael Jaffee - artistic director

_EMI Classics_


----------



## realdealblues

*Leoncavallo: Pagliacci*

View attachment 76317


Herbert Von Karajan/Milan Teatro alla Scala Orchestra & Chorus

Not a work I am overly familiar with other than the famous theme in "Recitar!" - "Vesti la giubba". I think this is the second time I've listened to it. Overall, I found it enjoyable; however, it's not something I feel I will need another recording of.


----------



## eljr

*Kronos Quartet
One Earth, One People, One Love: Kronos Plays Terry Riley*


----------



## johnnysc

Mahler - Symphony No. 2

Concertgebouw Orchestra/Klemperer


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1965 (substitute front cover).
For those finding *Bruckner* a tough nut to crack, Schuricht may be able to help. :tiphat:


----------



## Vaneyes

Pugg said:


> *Bellini; I Puritani.*
> _Caballé /Krauss/Hamari et al.
> Riccardo Muti conducting._


Caballe, Kraus, Muti, the bombs.


----------



## Blancrocher

Mondonville: Grands Motets (Christie/Les Arts Florissants)


----------



## George O

pmsummer said:


> 1492
> _Music from The Age of Discovery_
> Mostly anonymous Italian, Jewish, Arabic, and Spanish Composers
> *The Waverly Consort*
> Michael Jaffee - artistic director
> 
> _EMI Classics_


Do you know if these songs were actually sung on the Nina, the Pinta, and the Santa Maria? I imagine Columbus had quite the voice.


----------



## pmsummer

George O said:


> Do you know if these songs were actually sung on the Nina, the Pinta, and the Santa Maria? I imagine Columbus had quite the voice.


I think the roadies lost the set-list.


----------



## nightscape

*Dvorak* - Piano Concerto (Primakov/Brown/Odense)

A misunderstood and rather undervalued piano concerto. Love this work.










*Schumann* - Piano Concerto (Lupu/Previn/LSO)


----------



## jim prideaux

Taneyev 2nd Symphony performed by Polyansky and the Russian State S.O.


----------



## George O

Edward Elgar (1857-1934)

Introduction and Allegro for Strings, op 47

Serenade in E Minor for Strings, op 20

Ralph Vaughan Williams (1872-1958)

Fantasia on a Theme by Thomas Tallis

Fantasia on "Greensleeves"

The Strings of the New Symphony Orchestra / Anthony Collins

on London (NYC; record made in England), from 1952


----------



## realdealblues

*Brahms: Rhapsody for Alto, Chorus & Orchestra, Op. 53*

View attachment 76324


Ferenc Fricsay/Radio Symphony Orchestra Berlin
Soloist: Maureen Forrester


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1950 - '80, 1994.


----------



## realdealblues

*Bartok: Bluebeard's Castle, Sz. 48 (Sung in German)*

View attachment 76325


Ferenc Fricsay/Radio Symphony Orchestra Berlin
Performers: Dietrich Fischer-Dieskau, Hertha Topper

I've only heard two other performances of this Opera and I don't remember much about them because I've never been much into Bartok, but I've been giving Bartok another chance. I know this recording is sung in German (it might also have a cut or two, not an expert with this work at all) but overall I found it pretty enjoyable. Dietrich Fischer-Dieskau sounded in great voice. I don't recall hearing Hertha Topper before off the top of my head, but she sounded fine as well. If I ever become more accustomed to this work it will be interesting to compare it to other versions.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Beethoven, Violin Concerto*

Isaac Stern on violin. Wonderful playing.


----------



## Boothvoice

Bartok's Bluebeard for me too this p.m. but this version:


----------



## Mahlerian

Schoenberg: Violin Concerto
Michael Barenboim, Vienna Philharmonic Orchestra, cond. Boulez









Takemitsu: Paths for trumpet, Corona for pianist, Folios for guitar, A Way a Lone for string quartet, Autumn Leaves (the standard, arranged for string quartet)
Ensemble Takemitsu


----------



## pmsummer

EL NUEVO MUNDO
_Folias Criollas_
*Montserrat Figueras, Tembembe Ensamble Continuo, La Capella Reial de Catalunya, Hespèrion XXI*
Jordi Savall - director

_Alia Vox_


----------



## Balthazar

*Brahms ~ Clarinet Quintet; Clarinet Trio.* Martin Fröst and friends perform.

*Messiaen ~ Catalogue d'oiseaux.* Momo Kodama completes the cycle with Book VII (_La buse variable, Le traquet rieur_, and _Le courlis cendré_).

*Persichetti ~ Piano Sonatas Nos. 1-3.* Geoffrey Burleson at the piano.


----------



## eljr

*Glen Wilson
Andrea Antico: Animoso mio desire*


----------



## eljr

*Bavarian Radio Chorus / Lester Lynch / Melody Moore / Munich Radio Orchestra / Nikolai Schukoff
Gordon Getty: The Little Match Girl*


----------



## Vaneyes

*Nono*: Risonanze erranti. Liederzyklus a Massimo Cacciari

Courtesy of YT...






Related:

http://www.luiginono.it/it/luigi-nono/opere/risonanze-erranti-liederzyklus-a-massimo-cacciari

http://www.classicalarchives.com/work/1008085.html


----------



## jim prideaux

Blomstedt and the SFSO performing Mendelssohn's 3rd and 4th Symphonies


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1993.


----------



## George O

Luigi Boccherini (1743-1805)

Symphony in A Major

Symphony in C Major

Scarlatti Orchestra / Franco Caracciolo

on Angel (NYC), from 1957


----------



## TurnaboutVox

*Beethoven - Piano Trios
Piano Trio in D, after Symphony No. 2
Triosatz in E flat
Piano Trio No. 4, Op. 11 'Gassenhauer' *
Beaux Arts Trio [Philips, 1982]

Completing the Beaux Arts Trio's survey of the complete Beethoven piano trios. There's much to enjoy here.










*Beethoven - String Trios
Serenade, Op. 8*
Leopold String Trio [Hyperion, 1998]

The serenade for string trio is a vivid and delightful, if relatively unknown and unsung work. Recommended.


----------



## OldFashionedGirl

_On Spotify:_







*Haydn:* _Symphony 93 in D Major_
_Symphony 94 in G Major "Surprise"_
_Symphony 95 in C minor_
Cleveland Orchestra. George Szell.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Beethoven, Sonatas Nos. 1 through 6*


----------



## Blancrocher

Rachmaninov: Symphony 3, Symphonic Dances (Jansons)


----------



## Boothvoice

Eclogue for piano and strings - Gerald Finzi









English String Orchestra
From the Album Finzi - Parry - Bridge - An English Suite


----------



## Jeff W

*In which Jeff posts late*

Good evening TC! Meant to make this post this morning but there was simply too much to do and not enough time before bed...









To begin, I listened to Glazunov's Symphony No. 1 & No. 4 (an encore from this past weekend's Saturday Symphony). Alexander Anissimov conducted the Moscow Symphony Orchestra. Good music but not quite memorable music. Still think I'm going to go ahead and listen to the complete set of Symphonies and Concertos that Serebrier did (and is available to stream).









Listened to a couple of Double Concertos by C. P. E. Bach next. The Double Concerto for Harpsichord and Pianoforte (Wq. 47) and the Double Concerto for Two Harpsichords (Wq. 46). The Collegium Aureum played with a mess of different soloists. Wq. 47 is the most interesting to me with the juxtaposition of the two keyboard instruments with the harpsichord, an instrument that almost entirely disappeared by the end of the 18th century and the pianoforte which would grow and evolve and become the dominant keyboard instrument.









I was poking around here on the forums and was reading a thread wherein you voted for your favorite Brahms Symphony (mine happens to be No. 2, which is not to say that the others are bad in any way). However this recording of Symphony No. 4 was mentioned and I decided to go ahead to it. Carlos Kleiber conducting the Vienna Philharmonic.









I'm a sucker for Joachim Raff's music and I'm also a sucker for cello concertos, so this one is a perfect fit. Cello Concertos No. 1 and 2 as played by Daniel Muller-Schott with Hans Stadlmair conducting the Bamburger Symphoniker. Lovely underrated music here.


----------



## Alfacharger

Mendelssohn's very imaginative cantata "Die Erste Walpurgisnacht".


----------



## Grizzled Ghost

Manxfeeder said:


> *Beethoven, Sonatas Nos. 1 through 6*


So far I've listened to sonatas 1, 2, 3, 7, 19, 20, 30, 31, and 32. Good stuff!


----------



## George O

Paul Hindemith (1895-1963)

Nobilissima Visione (Concert Suite from the ballet "St. Francis")

The Philadelphia Orchestra / Eugene Ormandy

Symphonic Metamorphosis On Themes of Carl Maria von Weber

The Cleveland Orchestra / George Szell

on Columbia (NYC), from 1949


----------



## bejart

Franz Krommer (1759-1831): Bassoon Quartet in B Flat, Op.46, No.1

Eckart Hubner, bassoon -- Johannes Luthy, violin -- Steuart Eaton, viola -- Reinhard Latzko, cello


----------



## Manxfeeder

Grizzled Ghost said:


> So far I've listened to sonatas 1, 2, 3, 7, 19, 20, 30, 31, and 32. Good stuff!


I agree. Very energetic but not without nuance. And that's a cool cover.

Tonight, Opus 111 with Solomon. He still floats my boat.


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1990.


----------



## bejart

Franz Xaver Dussek (1731-1799): Piano Concerto in C Major

Karel Kosarek on piano with the Prague Chamber Orchestra


----------



## Sonata

It's good to get back to a composer who has always been a favorite yet which I've been neglecting


----------



## Blancrocher

Leopold Simoneau - "Dalla sua pace," "Il mio tesoro"


----------



## opus55

Massenet: Werther
_Hadley | von Otter | Upshaw
Orchestre de l'Opéra National de Lyon_










Recorded at Opéra National de Lyon 24 Oct - 3 Nov 2015. Cover model: Charles Hulan


----------



## bejart

Haydn: String Quartet No.61 in D Minor, Op.76, No.2

The Schneider Quartet: Alexander Schneider and Isadore Cohen, violins -- Karen Tuttle, viola -- Herman Busch, cello


----------



## Weston

*A Double Shot of Romantic Excess*

*Ries: Symphony No. 6 in D major, Op. 146 *
Howard Griffiths / Zurich Chamber Orchestra










I love a good Beethoven symphony even if it's an imitation. This one is loaded with exhilarating fist-pumping-the-air moments. There is no slow movement per se. 4.5 of 5 stars.

(Now that I've started collecting these, I see CPO came out with a boxed set of all of them. Aaaagh!)

*Franck: Symphony in D minor, M. 48 *
Jan Latham-Koenig / Strasbourg Philharmonic Orchestra










I was prepared to say this was a bit underwhelming after the Ries tour-de-force, but it holds up pretty well. I think I had grown tired of this work sometime back in the 80s or 90s, feeling it's just too much forced overblown passion from the romantic era -- but tonight I'm in its groove.

Am I going crazy or are there shades of Gershwin in this 1st movement? How could that be?

Ah - that second movement theme still reminds me of "We are poor little lambs -- who have lost our way . . ." But only a little.

Only the two works tonight. Can't keep my eyes open.


----------



## starthrower

Dutch composer Leo Smit 1900-1943. Smit and his harpist wife perished in a Polish concentration camp. Some of his music reminds me of Ravel and Stravinsky. But it's beautiful stuff! There's a 4 disc set of his orchestral and chamber works available on the Etcetera label http://www.prestoclassical.co.uk/r/Etcetera/KTC1516


----------



## Pugg

opus55 said:


> Massenet: Werther
> _Hadley | von Otter | Upshaw
> Orchestre de l'Opéra National de Lyon_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Recorded at Opéra National de Lyon 24 Oct - 3 Nov 2015. Cover model: Charles Hulan


Bought this one in the second hands shop, €7,50


----------



## Pugg

​
J.S. BACH Preludes and Fugues BWV 846, 849-851 & 853
SCHUBERT Allegretto, D915 • Ländler, D366/1, 3-5


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mendelsshon; Piano concertos*
András Schiff


----------



## senza sordino

Saint-Saëns Organ Symphony and Carnival of the Animals
View attachment 76350

Saint-Saëns Violin Concerto no 3, Wieniawski Violin Concerto no 2
View attachment 76351

Franck and Fauré String Quartets
View attachment 76352


----------



## Pugg

​ *Puccini; Opera arias*
_Montserrat Caballé _


----------



## science




----------



## science

senza sordino said:


> Franck and Fauré String Quartets
> View attachment 76352


Ohhhhh....

You're going to make it that much harder for me to retire....


----------



## Pugg

​
*Verdi; Un Ballo in Maschera *
_Carreras/ Cabellé / Wixell.
_
_Sir Colin Davis conducting._


----------



## Guest

Waking up to Valentina Lisitsa:








Frederic Chopin 
Etudes, Ops. 10 & 25


----------



## helenora

*Henri Dutilleaux "Tout un mond lontain"* I've decided to give it a try after voting on TC today .
And after that definitely will go something I'm more familiar with -* Beethoven's Missa solemnis*


----------



## elgar's ghost

Hindemith - cherry-picking from the cpo 5-disc Complete Orchestral Works 2 helmed by Werner Andreas Albert.

Music from the film "In Sturm Und Eis" (1921), Selections from Plöner Musiktag (1932), Französischer Tänze: Suite (1948), Konzertmusik for Piano, Brass & Harps op.49 (1930), Ballet: Der Dämon op.28 (1922) and Ballet: Hérodiade - original orchestral version (1944):


----------



## Fat Bob

OK, so not very deep and meaningful but a 20th century piano concerto that deserves the odd spin - the slow movement could have been used by Sergio Leone in one of his spaghetti westerns...


----------



## Abraham Lincoln

John Cage's 4'33"?


----------



## Pugg

* Dvorák*: New World Symphony 
Fritz Reiner


----------



## Jeff W

*In which the Russians are coming!*

Good morning TC from grey and gloomy Albany! Listening to a bunch of favorites by Russian composers this morning/last night.









Started off with Rachmaninoff and the Symphony No. 2 and tone poem 'The Rock'. Mikhail Pletnev conducting the Russian National Orchestra.









Started to listen to the complete Glazunov cycle with the Symphony No. 3 and the unfinished No. 9 (for which only a single movement exists in a sketch in piano score. This recording features the orchestration by Gavril Yudin). Jose Serebrier conducted the Royal Scottish National Orchestra. I like what I hear.









A pair of Russians here, Nikolai Rimsky-Korsakov's 'Scheherazade' and Alexander Borodin's Symphony No. 2. Kirill Kondrashin conducting the Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra.









Dmitri Shostakovich and the two Piano Concertos (Peter Jablonski plays piano in No. 1 and Cristina Ortiz in No. 2) and the Symphony No. 9. Vladimir Ashkenazy conducting the Royal Philharmonic Orchestra.









To play out, I've chosen Tchaikovsky. Evgeny Mravinsky conducts the Leningrad Philharmonic Orchestra in Symphonies No. 4, 5 & 6.


----------



## eljr

*Helsingborg Symphony Orchestra / Thord Svedlund
Weinberg: Chamber Symphonies Nos. 3 & 4*


----------



## Blancrocher

Bach: Well Tempered Clavier (Gulda)


----------



## Pugg

​
Opera Arias from Mozart, Schubert, Strauss, Lortzing, Nicolai, Donizetti, Verdi, Gounod, Smetana, Mussorgsky


----------



## bejart

Giuseppe Tartini (1692-1770): Cello Concerto in A Major

L'Arte dell'Arco -- Pietro Bosna, cello


----------



## Weston

Abraham Lincoln said:


> John Cage's 4'33"?


Which performer(s), please?


----------



## eljr

*Maurizio Pollini
Beethoven: Sonaten Opp. 27/1, 27/2, 28 "Moonlight"*


----------



## elgar's ghost

More Hindemith cherry-picks - this time from the cpo 6-disc set Complete Orchestral Works 1.

Ballet Overture: Amor Und Psyche (1943), Philharmonisches Konzert: Variations for Orchestra (1932), Lustige Sinfonietta op.4 (1916), Rag Time (1921), Symphonic Dances (1937), Konzertmusik for Brass and String Orchestra Op.50 (1930), Concerto for Orchestra op.38 (1925) and Marsch über den alten "Schweizerton" (1960):


----------



## Marschallin Blair

The most powerful _Peer Gynt_ I ever did hear










Charging Bernstein Nielsen _Fifth_










Magical Ashkenazy _En Saga_


----------



## Pugg

​*Sibelius : Symphony 5 & 7
*


----------



## Boothvoice

Gorging on Vaughan Williams and Sir Adrian today from this Decca set:


----------



## Biwa

Ladies First! Opera Arias By Joseph Haydn

Lisa Larsson (soprano)
Jan Willem de Vriend
Combattimento Consort Amsterdam


----------



## Heliogabo

*Complete CBS and RCA recordings* Yesterday: Cd 1 This morning: Cd 2










*Alessandro Scarlatti*
_Keyboard sonatas_
Vladimir Horowitz

Hyper-romanticized Scarlatti, lovely performances to my taste. A gem pure and simple.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Romantic Russia; Sir George Solti *


----------



## eljr

*Carlos Kleiber / Vienna Philharmonic Orchestra
Beethoven: Symphonien Nos. 5 & 7*


----------



## Vasks

_William Bolcom plays Gershwin solo piano pieces on a Nonesuch record_


----------



## gHeadphone

eljr said:


> *Carlos Kleiber / Vienna Philharmonic Orchestra
> Beethoven: Symphonien Nos. 5 & 7*


Still one of the greatest and an album which helped kickstart my obsession with Symphonic music


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Good morning everyone.

My early-morning espressination is off the charts. Sorry for the copious overflowing of energy. This Southern California weather is gorgeously tropical without a cloud in the sky and the first shafts of rosy-fingered Dawn are coming over the horizon. This time of year takes my breath away. . . then of course, 'just around the corner' we have, "Halloween!!!!"- which means 'Costume time'!!!

I lllllllloooooooooooooooooove it- and Nielsen's _Maskarade Overture_ is just the music for my feelings.


----------



## johnnysc

Stravinsky - The Firebird
Borodin - Prince Igor

Atlanta Symphony Orchestra/Robert Shaw


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1948 - '55.


----------



## Dr Johnson

Tchaikovsky No. 6


----------



## eljr

*György Ligeti / Parker Quartet
Ligeti: String Quartets Nos. 1 & 2*


----------



## Barbebleu

starthrower said:


> I attempted a new guestbook entry for this composer I discovered today, but I've been unable to start any new threads due to some bogus tag exceeded by one message. Anyway, here's some music. These pieces are available on Chandos and Naxos.
> 
> Alexandre Tansman was born in Poland in 1897. He was a young composer living in Paris in the 1920s during the heyday of neo-classicism. I don't know much else about him, but the Polish government gave him a hard time, and he died in 1986.
> 
> Movement 1 from his chamber symphony.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Movement 1 from Sinfonia Piccola
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Clarinet Concerto
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tansman also wrote some beautiful chamber music, and music for piano and guitar. And several full blown symphonies recorded by Chandos. There are plenty of samples at Presto Classical. This chamber music disc is a beauty, which also features a couple of pieces by another persecuted composer, Leo Smit. http://www.prestoclassical.co.uk/r/Harp+%26+Company/CD505021


I have a vinyl album with Segovia playing Tansman's Suite in Modo Polonico that I got in the seventies. Loved it then, love it now. Fabulous music played by a master.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Rossini; Elisabetta.*
_Caballé / Carreras/ Masterson.
Gianfranco Masini conducting._


----------



## johnnysc

Joan Sutherland - The Age of Bel Canto


----------



## Marschallin Blair

"View From the Summit"










"Sunset"










"A Hero's Deeds in Battle"


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1966 - '74.


----------



## helenora

*Jan Dismas Zelenka Requiem in c-moll*. It's may be a "sacred music" phase of my listening.  As someone very well said here on TC "sometimes we listen to more of symphonies, sometimes vocal music, solo, etc and all of them are different phases of listening experience.


----------



## eljr

*Fritz Reiner
Bartók: Concerto for Orchestra; Music for Strings, Percussion and Celesta; Hungarian Sketches*


----------



## Vronsky

*Rameau Les Grands Motets | Scriabin Symphony No.1 · Prométhée*










Jean-Philippe Rameau: Les Grands Motets
Le Concert Spirituel
Hervé Niquet










Alexander Scriabin: Symphony No.1 in E major, Op. 26 & Prométhée -- Le poéme de feu, Op. 60
Peter Jablonski
Deutsches Symphonie-Orchester Berlin
Vladimir Ashkenazy


----------



## realdealblues

*Bruch: Violin Concerto*

View attachment 76368


Herbert Von Karajan/Berlin Philharmonic
Violinist: Anne-Sophie Mutter


----------



## George O

Joseph Haydn (1732-1809)

Quartet in D Major, op 64, no 5 ("Lark")

Quartet in B-flat Major, op 76, no 4 ("Sunrise")

Budapest String Quartet

on Columbia (NYC), from 1949
also released on 78s (6 sides each)


----------



## Kivimees

Work stinks...

...but I'm hopeful RVW's no.5 will remove the stench.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

*Lennox Berkeley
String Quartets No. 1, Op. 6 and No. 2, Op. 15*
Maggini Quartet [Naxos, 2007]

Fine, and I think probably not well known, works. The Maggini do their usual good job.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

There' no 'Platonic Form' _Daphne _for me.

They all have their (de)merits.

I love this music so much.

I love hearing how different people approach it.


----------



## Badinerie

Listened to Disc 16 of the Decca Kyung Wha Chung earlier.










On to darker stuff now though with thiis wonderfull Bluebeard's Castle lp.


----------



## Eramirez156

*Symphonic Metamorphoses on Themes of Carl Maria von Weber*
*Paul Hindemith*

*5 Pieces for Orchestra, Op. 16*
*Arnold Schoenberg*

*Chicago Symphony Orchestra

Rafael Kubelik*

Mercury MG50024


----------



## Eramirez156

Here is another *London* LP, from the trove I purchased this weekend, this one with the late *Peter Katin*, who passed away earlier this year.

*Piano Concerto No. 1, in G minor, Op. 25
Piano Concerto No. 2, in D minor, Op. 40*
*Felix Mendelssohn *









*Peter Katin

London Symphony Orchestra

Anthony Collins*

_London LL-1453_


----------



## Balthazar

*Shostakovich ~ Piano Concertos Nos. 1 & 2.* Denis Matsuev accompanied by Valery Gergiev and the Mariinsky.

*Haydn ~ Piano Variations.* Jenő Jandó at the piano.

*Persichetti ~ Piano Sonatas Nos. 4-6.* Geoffrey Burleson at the piano.


----------



## Badinerie

Need a bit of light relief now strangely enough!


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Beethoven, Pathetique and Moonlight Sonatas.*


----------



## johnnysc

Verdi - La traviata

Maria Callas
Giuseppe Di Stefano

Mexico City 3/6/1952


----------



## tortkis

Michael Byron: In the Village of Hope (2013) for harp solo (Cold Blue)
Tasha Smith Godínez









_"[E]ver-changing, ever-churning, ever-developing music"_
http://www.coldbluemusic.com/pages/CB0043.html

It's not jazzy at all, but I was reminded of mode jazz like So What.


----------



## Kivimees

TurnaboutVox reminded me that it's time to have my fingers roam around the Bs of my collection again:









Lennox Berkeley: Symphony no.1 & 2.


----------



## Danilo

Edvard Grieg - Peer Gynt Suite N.1 & N.2


----------



## schigolch




----------



## manyene

The Symphony: Marking the end of a long tradition with its elegiac slow movement and quiet close:


----------



## Guest

Arvo Part.
Te Deum.

Estonian Philharmonic Chamber Choir
Tallinn Chamber Orchestra, Kaljuste.

Having not listened to this for a while, I'd forgotten how quietly powerful it is.
Beautiful choir.


----------



## Eramirez156

*Bolero / La Valse*
*Maurice Ravel*

*Pacific 231*
*Arthur Honegger*

*The Socerer's Apprentice*
*Paul Dukas*









*L'Orchestre de la Societe des Concerts du Conservatoire de Paris

Ernest Ansermet*

_London 1156_

Previous owner purchased 9 Feb. 1957


----------



## George O

Luigi Cherubini (1760-1842)

Sei Sonate per Fortepiano

Lya De Barberiis, fortepiano

on Italia (Milan, Italy), from 1977


----------



## mmsbls

Bortnyansky (1751-1825): Sacred Concertos Vol. 5 (Nos. 30-35) for four part mixed choir.

I first heard of Bortnyansky's Sacred Concertos a couple of years ago and listened to maybe half of the 45 concertos. I found many of them absolutely beautiful and compelling. I hadn't heard them since then, but these were a treat to visit again.


----------



## pmsummer

EARLY VENETIAN LUTE MUSIC
*Joan Ambrosio Dalza, Francesco Spinacino, Franciscus Bossinensis, Vincenzo Capirola*
Christopher Wilson - solo lute
Shirley Rumsey - lute duettist

_Naxos_


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1995.


----------



## Blancrocher

Ligeti: Piano Works (Aimard)


----------



## Guest

No.3 today: Excellent all around.


----------



## bejart

Joseph Wolfl (1773-1812): Piano Concerto No.6 in D Major, Op.49

Johannes Moesus conducting the Rundfunkorchester Kaiserslautern des SWR -- Yorck Kronenberg, piano


----------



## DiesIraeCX

*Bach, Bartók, Schoenberg*

* Bartók*: _String Quartet No. 1_ (Emerson Quartet)

*Schoenberg*: _5 Pieces for Orchestra, Op. 5_ (Robert Craft/LSO)

*J.S. Bach*: _Goldberg Variations_ (Murray Perahia)


----------



## bejart

Giuseppe Maria Cambini (1729-1783): String Quintet No.23 in G Major

Ensemble Entr'Acte: Plamena Nikitassova and Fanny Pestalozzi, violins -- Emmanuel Carron, viola -- Denis Severin and Felix Knecht, cellos


----------



## nightscape

*Stravinsky* - The Firebird (Gergiev/Kirov (Mariinsky))


----------



## Weston

*180+ Years of String Quartets*

*Haydn: String Quartet No. 41 in D Major, Op. 50, No. 6, Hob.III:49, "The Frog"*
Festetics Quartet










Uh-one - two - three - ribbet! Well okay. It doesn't actually go that way. I think Haydn was trying to do an 18th century square dance in this one. It's a bit on the fluffy side, but the Menuetto is a real foot stomper.

*Kodaly: String Quartet No. 1, Op. 2 *
Kontra Quartet










After what I felt is a dubious start with the first movement, the second feels haunting for much of its length, even its pizzicato section appropriate for this time of year, but then morphs gradually into a primal idyllic wonderland. There is so much reverb, parts of this recording sound orchestral rather than the usual chamber ambiance. I like the effect, but otherwise had trouble staying focused on this work, especially the outer movements.

*Ginastera: String Quartet No.1, Op. 20 *
Enso Quartet










Goodness me! I start to hear something very like progressive rock in some 20th century works. It must be something about the rhythms and the stranger effects and color palettes. It's no wonder Emerson, Lake and Palmer chose to try their hands at one of Ginastera's works (though not this one).

This quartet totally rocks out.* I was transfixed and can't imagine why Ginastera is not more popular than he is.

There are some really funky tones in movement 3 when some kind of mute is used coupled with glissandos. "Breeork! Graauuk! Brip! Beeeyooooooooorng." Cool stuff.

[*Edit - Well I accidentally grabbed and listened to the last movement of SQ No. 1 - and THAT totally rocks out, but the the same can be said to a slightly lesser extent for SQ No. 2 as well. My eyes don't line up small text very well as they used to.]


----------



## Kivimees

Vaneyes said:


> Recorded 1995.


I think the picture of Jupiter is upside down.


----------



## ProudSquire

*Brahms*

Piano Concerto No. 2 in B Major Op.83


----------



## OldFashionedGirl

_On Spotify:_







*Brahms* - _Piano Concerto no. 2._
Leon Fleisher. Cleveland Orchestra. George Szell.


----------



## Pugg

*Brahms*, Piano Concerto 2 (Watts)


----------



## Pugg

eljr said:


> *Carlos Kleiber / Vienna Philharmonic Orchestra
> Beethoven: Symphonien Nos. 5 & 7*


One of the most classical recordings :tiphat:


----------



## starthrower

^^^
By coincidence, I heard no.7 from that CD on the radio over here today
on WXXI Rochester, New York.

6:13pm 10/13/2015 Classical Music with Mona Seghatoleslami
Symphony No. 7 in A major Op 92
COMPOSER: Ludwig Van Beethoven
ENSEMBLES: Vienna Philharmonic Orchestra
CONDUCTOR: Carlos Kleiber
ALBUM: Symphony No. 7


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Alfred Newman's main title to the movie _The Captain From Castille_ gets my vote for the greatest main title music of all time.

I'd choose it over the main title music to _Ben Hur, Mutiny on the Bounty, Quo Vadis, The Robe, Vertigo, Star Wars, Tora! Tora! Tora!, The Blue Max, The Constant Nymph, The Jungle Book_- lots and lots of things.

Newman's music just exudes swashbuckling-sexy.

The exotic intensity of the French horns and of the strings is like something out of Flamenco music. Its over the top heroic in every way. The performance, in my view, will never be exceeded. Newman's an awesome conductor as well (he was, in fact, the music director of Twentieth Century Fox). The only other conductor I know of who can get strings to sound this white hot passionate and intense is Stokowski (when he's on).


----------



## Pugg

​*Mozart: Double concerto's*
_Lucas and Arthur Jussen._


----------



## Pugg

Worth buying for the sonnets of Elizabeth Barret Browing alone.:tiphat:

Renée Fleming as only she can do this. :angel:


----------



## Badinerie

Lalo...Havnt listened to this for ages. Picked out the old Mutter CD.


----------



## tortkis

Alvin Lucier: Vespers and Other Early Works (New World Records)








_Vespers_ (1968) for players with hand-held echolocation devices
_Chambers_ (1968) moving large and small resonant environments
_North American Time Capsule_ (1967) for voices and vocoder - Members of the Brandeis University Chamber Chorus, Alvin Lucier, conductor
_(Middletown) Memory Space_ (1970) for any number of instrumental players with recordings of environmental sounds - Rees Archibald, shakuhachi; Ryuku Mizutani, koto; Charlie Looker, electric guitar; Matt Welch, accordion; Shawn Onsgard, piano
_Elegy for Albert Anastasia_ (1962-1965) electromagnetic tape - very low sounds mostly below human audibility

He is truly an experimentalist of sounds.


----------



## Pugg

​_Rossini/ Rarities.
Montserrat Caballé _


----------



## Pugg

​*Wagner: Tannhäuser.*
_König/ Popp/ Weikl , et al.
Bernard Haitink conducting 
_


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Wonderful, thrilling, mercurial Martha.


----------



## Pugg

​Opera final scenes : *Josephine Barstow *


----------



## Jeff W

*In which Jeff posts quickly*

Good morning TC! Going to make this a quick post.









Piano Concertos No. 18 & 19 by W. A. Mozart. Jos van Immerseel playing fortepiano and conducting Anima Eterna.









Symphony No. 3 and the Elegy for Serge Koussevitzsky by Howard Hanson. Composer conducting the Eastman-Rocherster Orchestra.









Symphonies No. 2 & 1 by Glazunov. Jose Serebrier conducting the Royal Scottish National Orchestra.









Bela Bartok's two Violin Concertos. Isabelle Faust playing solo violin and Daniel Harding conducting the Swedish Radio Symphony Orchestra.


----------



## Blancrocher

Bach and Scarlatti: Italian Concerto, etc. (Gould)


----------



## bejart

Karl von Ordonez (1734-1786): Sinfonia in G Major, Brown G2

Haydn Sinfonietta Tokyo


----------



## Weston

Jeff W said:


> View attachment 76392
> 
> 
> Symphony No. 3 and the Elegy for Serge Koussevitzsky by Howard Hanson. Composer conducting the Eastman-Rocherster Orchestra.


This is a wonderful album. That Lament for Beowulf should come with a warning label!



Jeff W said:


> View attachment 76393
> 
> 
> Symphonies No. 2 & 1 by Glazunov. Jose Serebrier conducting the Royal Scottish National Orchestra.


I'm still mulling over acquiring this collection, but haven't taken the time to preview on Spotify. The samples I've heard sound really interesting.


----------



## George O

Kivimees said:


> I think the picture of Jupiter is upside down.


Relative to what?


----------



## Pugg

​
* Rimsky-Korsakov; Scheherazade.*
_Herman Krebbers and the Royal Concert Gebouw orchestra _


----------



## Eramirez156

*Five Rossini Overtures*
*The siege of Corinth /Tancredi/ Il Signor Bruschino/ William Tell/ La Cenerentola*
*Gioachino Rossini*









*London Symphony Orchestra

Pierino Gamba*

_London LL 1366_


----------



## Badinerie

Continuing the Collins Sibelius theme from earlier this week.

Symphony no 5 with the seldom paired Karelia Overture, rather than the Suite and a Very good Night Ride and sunrise.


----------



## Pugg

*Grieg; Piano concerto
Joseph Moog.*


----------



## Marschallin Blair

George O said:


> Relative to what?


Feelings, emotions, and whims, presumably.


----------



## realdealblues

*Beethoven: Symphony No. 8 in F major, Op. 93*

View attachment 76397


Karl Bohm/Vienna Philharmonic

Over the years I've come to prefer a little more liveliness in the final movement, but otherwise a fine recording. Vienna Philharmonic still sound wonderful.

View attachment 76398


George Szell/Cleveland Orchestra

Quite a contrast from Bohm. This one is about as good as they come in my book. Szell pulls no punches with this one and the Cleveland Orchestra are razor sharp.


----------



## Pugg

​*Tchaikovsky; Violin concerto.
Boris Belkin *


----------



## Orfeo

*Aarre Merikanto*
Opera in three acts "Juha."
-Jorma Hynninen, Eeva-Liisa Saarinen, Raimo Sirkia, Paiva Nisula, et al.
-The Finnish Radio Symphony & Chamber Singers, Tapiola Chamber Choir/Jukka-Pekka Saraste.

*Kurt Atterberg*
Symphony no. IX "Sinfonia Visionaria."
-Satu Vihavainen (mezzo), Gabriel Suovanen (baritone).
-The NDR Radio Philharmonie & NDR Choir, Prager Kammerchor/Ari Rasilainen.

*Hugo Alfven*
Symphony no. IV "Från havsbandet" & Symphonic poem "En skärgardssägen."
-Christina Hogman (soprano) & Claes-Hakan Ahnsjo (tenor).
-The Stockholm Philharmonic Orchestra/Neemi Jarvi.

*Allan Pettersson*
Symphonies VII & XI.
-The Norrkoping Symphony Orchestra/Leif Segerstam.


----------



## pmsummer

MUSIC OF THE ITALIAN RENAISSANCE
*Jacques Arcadelt, Filippo Azzaiolo, Marchetto Cara, Josquin Desprez, others*
Shirley Rumsey - voice, lute, viola de mano, cittern, renaissance guitar

_Naxos_


----------



## Pugg

Next on:



* Beethoven* - Concerto No. 3


----------



## Vasks

_The Art of Playing on the Violin....Eduard Melkus on an Archiv LP_


----------



## Vaneyes

For *Zemlinsky* birthday (1871), and *LB's* death day (1990).


----------



## Eramirez156

*Symphony No. 7, Op. 131 / Lieutenant Kije Suite, Op. 60*
*Sergei Prokofiev *









*Philadelphia Orchestrs
Eugene Ormandy (Op. 131)

Royal Philharmonic Orchestra
Efrem Kurtz (Op. 60)*

_Columbia ML 4683_


----------



## Vaneyes

Kivimees said:


> I think the picture of Jupiter is upside down.


Fine by me.


----------



## Skilmarilion

*Shostakovich*: Violin Concerto No. 1 in A minor


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Enjoying this classic performance, but is it wrong of me to wish that Wagner's late comic masterpiece were as short as Verdi's? Finding the time for such a commitment is so difficult. Maybe that's why I listen to so little Wagner.


----------



## Orfeo

GregMitchell said:


> Enjoying this classic performance, but is it wrong of me to wish that Wagner's late comic masterpiece were as short as Verdi's? Finding the time for such a commitment is so difficult. Maybe that's why I listen to so little Wagner.


I agree. It is long-winded like crazy. The first two acts are fine, but the third act drags on too much for me. Die Gotterdammerung is quite as long as this, but I find it musically more interesting, moving, and less meandering.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

GregMitchell said:


> Enjoying this classic performance, but is it wrong of me to wish that Wagner's late comic masterpiece were as short as Verdi's? Finding the time for such a commitment is so difficult. Maybe that's why I listen to so little Wagner.


I confess that when I listen to _Meistersinger_, I always cut to Eva- Act II primarily. . . or rather, 'Schwarzkopf.'

Sometimes Ludwig, sometimes Janowitz. . . but mostly Schwarzkopf.


----------



## johnnysc

Cherubini - The String Quartets Disc 1

Melos Quartet


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Eramirez156 said:


> *Symphony No. 7, Op. 131 / Lieutenant Kije Suite, Op. 60*
> *Sergei Prokofiev *
> 
> View attachment 76401
> 
> 
> *Philadelphia Orchestrs
> Eugene Ormandy (Op. 131)
> 
> Royal Philharmonic Orchestra
> Efrem Kurtz (Op. 60)*
> 
> _Columbia ML 4683_


I love the poise and supremely-blended strings that Ormandy brings to the table with that first movement of the Prokofiev _Seventh_.

I'm sure Stokowski had no small influence on the caliber of the playing. _;D_


----------



## Pugg

​*Bellini: Norma.*
_Caballé / Domingo/Cossotto/Raimondi.
Carlo Felice Cillario conducting._


----------



## Marschallin Blair

"Battle of Valencia"










_La vida breve_


----------



## George O

Chamber Music I

Zoltan Kodaly (1882-1967)

Serenade for two Violins and Viola, op 12 (1920)

Intermezzo for String Trio (about 1905)

Sonatina for Violoncello and Piano (after 1906)

Adagio for Violoncello and Piano (1905)

Capriccio for Violoncello Unaccompanied (1915)

Prelude and Fugue (1951) (Kodaly's transcription of Bach: Das wohltemperierte Klavier, Book I, No. VIII)

Vilmos Tatrai, violin
Istvan Varkonyi, violin
Gyorgy Konrad, viola
Ede Banda, cello
Laszlo Mezo, cello
Lorant Szucs, piano

on Hungaroton (Hungary), from 1971

Mostly early works (Kodaly's op 1 was composed between 1907 and 1909).


----------



## Marschallin Blair

^ Color, shading, light. . . 'magic.'

Give Ridley a call- he'll hire you in a second.


----------



## realdealblues

*Bartok: 
String Quartet No. 1
String Quartet No. 2
String Quartet No. 3*

View attachment 76404


Hungarian String Quartet

Bartok is one of those composers I just haven't bonded well with. I like a few works, but not a lot of them. I've been giving Bartok another listen lately and while I've found a few works that I now enjoy more than I did before, I still just don't seem to really get these works. I find myself being very "disinterested" when listening to them. I just simply don't find them all that enjoyable. I kind of like the 2nd movement in String Quartet No. 2, but the rest just doesn't seem to click well with me. Not really sure what it is, but they just don't set well with me. I'll probably listen to Quartets 4-6 later this week and see how that goes. Maybe I'll give them all another try in another year.


----------



## johnnysc

Schubert - Impromtus D899 & D 935

Murray Perahia


----------



## Mahlerian

Takemitsu: Excerpts from 12 Songs for Guitar, From Beyond Chrysanthemums and November Fog, Landscape, Ring, Valeria, Seasons, A Bird Came Down the Walk, Quatrain II
Ensemble Takemitsu









Glazunov: Ballade in F, Symphony No. 5 in B-flat
BBC Symphony Orchestra of Wales, cond. Otaka


----------



## Eramirez156

*La Flûte enchantée *
*Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart*

















*Tamino - Jean Giraudeau
Papageno - Michel Dens
Königin der Nacht - Mado Robin
Pamina - Janine Micheau
Sarastro - Xavier Depraz

Conductor Louis de Froment
Orchestre de l'Association des Concerts Colonne*

_Pathe DTX 30509_


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1964 - '67.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Schubert - Music for Piano Duet I (Eschenbach/Franz).

Six Grandes Marches et Trios D819, Trois Marches Militaires D733, German Dance and Two Ländler D618, Grande Marche Funèbre D859, Grande Marche Héroique D885, Kindermarsch D928, Deux Marches Caractéristiques D886, Trois Marches Héroiques D602 and Grande Rondeau D951:








(same recording but different sleeve)


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1989.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Ravishing end to Act I duet










Digital DG Karajan _Swan of Tuonela_


----------



## johnnysc

Bizet - Carmen

Regina Resnick, Mario del Monaco

Orchestre de la Suisse Romande/Thomas Schippers


----------



## Sonata

This is wonderful! Janacek seems to be a composer whose sum is greater than the parts, at least for me.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

The outer movements of Sinopoli's _Spring Symphony _just eat up the contours of the road.

Gloriously exuberant.


----------



## George O

Konzert Nach Dem Konzert (Concert After The Concert)

Gidon Kremer, violin
Elena Kremer, piano

on Eurodisc (Germany), from 1980

details:
http://www.discogs.com/Gidon-Kremer-Elena-Kremer-Chopin-Kupkovič-Ravel-Sarasate-Tschaikowsky-Concert-After-The-Concert/release/6214675

5 stars

This includes a wonderful, less intense recording of Arvo Pärt's Mirror in a Mirror. It predates the standard ECM versions on the Alina CD by 15 years.

Elena Bashkirova was married to Gidon at the time of the recording. Then she started a long affair with Daniel Barenboim, whom she married after the death of Jacqueline du Pré.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

^ Awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww.

Cute all around- canine and un-. _;D_


----------



## Eramirez156

Time for some historically uninformed performances of* J. S. Bach*
Vol. 1 of the_*Bach Prades Festival*_ of which a limited edition of one thousand sets (10 LPs) were made, my copy is 186.









*Brandenburg Concertos No.1, in f major, No.2, in f major and No.3, in g major*
*Johann Sebastian Bach*









*Prades Festival Orchestra
Pablo Casals*

_Columbia ML4345_

Previous owner has a date 12/15/50.


----------



## George O

Eramirez156 said:


> Time for some historically uninformed performances of* J. S. Bach*
> Vol. 1 of the_*Bach Prades Festival*_ of which a limited edition of one thousand sets (10 LPs) were made, my copy is 186.
> 
> *Brandenburg Concertos No.1, in f major, No.2, in f major and No.3, in g major*
> *Johann Sebastian Bach*
> 
> *Prades Festival Orchestra
> Pablo Casals*
> 
> _Columbia ML4345_
> 
> Previous owner has a date 12/15/50.


I enjoy seeing purchase dates on some of my old LPs too, and price paid. Some of the more **** note the date(s) they played different sides!


----------



## Marschallin Blair

_Cosi fan Kiri_


----------



## AClockworkOrange

I have been listening to a lot of recordings of Beethoven's Symphonies lately. Today my listening has been centred on Günter Wand, whose recordings of Symphonies 4 & 5 are simply phenomenal. The performances have crystal clarity and really do feel feel in line with Beethoven - a refreshing lack of ego letting the spirit of the music sound through. 

I love many approaches to Beethoven from the individual interpretation to a more objective, historically informed approach. Wand never sounds academic or forced - he sounds natural, as though his approach almost inevitable. In some ways he reminds me of Klemperer albeit with much greater objectivity. I love both approaches (& Conductors). 

I have also listened to his recording of Schubert's 'Unfinished' Symphony which is a fantastic performance.

In addition to his Bruckner, Wand may be on route to becoming one of my favourite Conductors given these indications of his Beethoven, Schubert and samples I have heard of his Schumann and Brahms.

As a change before turning in for the night I am now listening to Beethoven's String Quartets in F Major, Op.18 No.1 and G Major, Op.18 No.2 performed by the Amadeus Quartet. Another pair of beautiful performances - the second movement of the Second Quartet in particular is wonderful.


----------



## Eramirez156

George O said:


> I enjoy seeing purchase dates on some of my old LPs too, and price paid. Some of the more **** note the date(s) they played different sides!


Some of the Lps I bought last weekend, even have noted not only when they were purchased and how much but also where they were bought and one of the opera sets I bought had a copy of _Opera_ magazine tipped in the box.


----------



## pmsummer

POUR LA VIOLLE ET LE THÉORBE
*Marin Marais*
Hille Perl - viola da gamba
Lee Santana - Théorbe

_Deutsche Harmonia Mundi_


----------



## TurnaboutVox

Beethoven
String Trio No. 1 in E Flat, Op. 3
Leopold String Trio [Hyperion, 1998]


----------



## Marschallin Blair

John Williams, _Liberty Fanfare_

He writes good fanfares and marches.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Ravel, Daphnes Et Chloe*

Ms. Blair's enthusiasm for this piece the other day got me wanting to experience it again.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Manxfeeder said:


> *Ravel, Daphnes Et Chloe*
> 
> Ms. Blair's enthusiasm for this piece the other day got me wanting to experience it again.
> 
> View attachment 76423


The first Ravel I ever bought, Manxy.

_<Sniff. Sniff.>_

I hope you like it.

I LOVE it.

- Especially how Dutoit finesses and balances the chorus with the orchestra for the "Religious Dance."

I love the Boulez though for the vivacity of the pirate camp music and of course for the bacchanale at the end.


----------



## George O

Franz Schubert (1797-1828): "Unfinished" Symphony - Symphony No. 8 in B minor

Johannes Brahms (1833-1897): Variations on a Theme by Haydn

The Philharmonia Orchestra / Carlo Maria Giulini

on Columbia (England), from 1962

5 stars


----------



## Marschallin Blair

^ Where's Emma?

- Trick question- she's taking the picture.


----------



## Balthazar

*Wieniawski ~ Violin Concerto No. 1, Op. 14.* Michael Rabin solos backed by Adrian Boult and the Philharmonia.

*Debussy ~ Images oubliées; Estampes; Pour le piano; et al.* Jean-Efflam Bavouzet plays Disc 2 of his complete Debussy recordings.

*Persichetti ~ Piano Sonatas Nos. 7-9.* Geoffrey Burleson at the piano.


----------



## pmsummer

JOB
*Petr Eben*
Halgeir Schiager - organist
Organ of Hedvig Eleonora
Kyrkan, Stockholm

_Hyperion_


----------



## Alfacharger

Amy Beach's "Gaelic Symphony", the third "Lento" movement is a stunner.


----------



## D Smith

For Zemlinsky's birthday: Lyrische Symphony conducted by Chailly. Concertgebouw; Hagen Hakegard and Allesandra Marc soloists. Symphonische gesange, Willard White Soloist. Really an excellent recording and performance.


----------



## Guest

While I love Shimkus' other recordings, I'm not so sure about this one. He plays just fine, it's quasi-minimalist meets Messiaen music style that doesn't work for me. Good sound.










Aah, that's better! (Sonatas No. 8 and 9; Rondo in a minor)


----------



## bejart

Francois-Andre Danican Philidor (1726-1795): Overture to "Le Jardinier et Son Seigneur"

Christian Benda conducting the Prague Sinfonia Orchestra


----------



## deprofundis

I was lisening to ''Trois leçons de ténèbre'' by *François Couperin*, i was blowen away, by the power of the vocal music and the almost angelic nature of this work, only someone who would channel god, would be able to compose this chef-d'oeuvre.

I dont have the record yet but it's on my want list my next purchase, i was struck like i was whit* Rachmaninov's *vesper


----------



## opus55

Haydn: Symphony No. 26 in D minor, "Lamentatione"
_Austro-Hungarian Haydn Orchestra | Adam Fischer_









Mozart: String Quartet No. 14 in G Major, K.387
_The Guarneri Quartet_









A very good old school chamber playing.


----------



## bejart

Mozart: Piano Sonata in A Minor, KV 310

Walter Klien, piano


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mozart/ Piano concertos 17 &19*
Murray Perhaia


----------



## ProudSquire

*Rachmaninoff*

Piano Concerto No. 3 in D minor








Really enjoyed listening to this concerto again. It's been quite some time since I last listened to it and it was rather refreshing.:tiphat:


----------



## Pugg

Sonata said:


> This is wonderful! Janacek seems to be a composer whose sum is greater than the parts, at least for me.


For me to :tiphat:


----------



## Pugg

Alfacharger said:


> Amy Beach's "Gaelic Symphony", the third "Lento" movement is a stunner.


Splendid recorded also.:tiphat:


----------



## Pugg

​
Bach; Piano concerto
Maria Joao Pires


----------



## Pugg

*Massenet: Thérèse *
_Tourangeau/ Davies/ Quilicio.
Richard Bonynge conducting._


----------



## Badinerie

Beethoven....(That old hack!) Quartet no 14. The Hungarian Quartet. Thats a _late_ one


----------



## Badinerie

Mozart..Mia speranza adorata playing now from the lp. 
Another old favourite from way back.


----------



## Pugg

​*Dame Kiri Te Kanawa*; _French opera arias _


----------



## Pugg

*Next on*:
​
*Massenet; Manon.*
_Sills/ Gedda/ Souzay/Bacquir.
Julius Rudel conducting._


----------



## manyene

Eramirez156 said:


> Some of the Lps I bought last weekend, even have noted not only when they were purchased and how much but also where they were bought and one of the opera sets I bought had a copy of _Opera_ magazine tipped in the box.


I did this as well: reviews tended to be longer in those days. CD trays are too small for such items, regrettably.


----------



## Fat Bob

There's another thread here someplace asking us to rank the Mahler symphonies in order of preference. I couldn't think of a sensible response to that although I thought that no. 8 would probably be my least favourite. Then I pulled this down off the shelf:









Wow. Now I don't even have one I can put in last place...


----------



## Pugg

​
*Bizet; Symphony in C/L'Arlésienne Suite No.1*
Jesús López-Cobos


----------



## bejart

Bach: Goldberg Variations, BWV 988 (arranged for strings by Dmitry Sitkovetsky)

New European Strings Chamber Orchestra


----------



## elgar's ghost

Fat Bob said:


> There's another thread here someplace asking us to rank the Mahler symphonies in order of preference. I couldn't think of a sensible response to that although I thought that no. 8 would probably be my least favourite. Then I pulled this down off the shelf:
> 
> View attachment 76435
> 
> 
> Wow. Now I don't even have one I can put in last place...


That was the first Mahler recording I ever heard and bought - probably not the right place to start with him but I couldn't resist the subtitle 'Symphony of a Thousand'. Although I like the work it still remains my least favourite Mahler symphony, though.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Schubert - Music for Piano Duet II (Eschenbach/Frantz).

Vier Ländler D814, Fantasia D940, Allegro: "Lebensstürme" D947, Divertissement à la français D823, Divertissement à la hongroise D818 and Grand Duo D812:


----------



## eljr

*Raphael Terroni / Raphael Wallfisch
British Music for Cello and Piano: William Wordsworth, Josef Holbrooke; William Busch*


----------



## Pugg

​*Charles Gounod: Symphony 1& 2*
Nederlands Chamber orchestra
Gordon Nikolic


----------



## Badinerie

Listening to BBC Radio 3 Lunchtime concert.

Lou Harrison ; Varied Trio for violin, percussion and piano 

Joey Roukens ; Lost in a surreal trip for violin, cello, percussion and piano

Performed by The Britten Sinfonia.

I was so entranced I forgot to mini disc it. Ahhgggrrr!

Shostakovich TTrio no. 2 in E minor on now


----------



## schigolch




----------



## Tsaraslondon

With three of my favourite singers (Lorraine Hunt Lieberson, David Daniels and Dawn Upshaw) this could hardly fail, and it certainly doesn't disappoint.

Taken from a live performance at Glyndebourne, stage and audience noise is occasionally distracting, but the performance is inspired, and much more dramatically alive than studio recordings of Handel can sometimes be. William Christie's direction is thrilling, just as it was when I saw him conduct a staged performance of *Hercules* at the Barbican, with Joyce DiDonato, but the two undoubted stars of the performance are Hunt Lieberson and Daniels, both of whom have similar qualities, a real gift for sincere communication, a way of making singing as natural a form of expression as speaking.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Bizetjamileh.*
_Lucia Popp_/ Boniso;;i/ Lafont
Lamberto Gardelli conducting.


----------



## Azol

RVW's Ninth Symphony, Haitink/London Phil


----------



## eljr

*City of Birmingham Symphony Orchestra / Edward Gardner
Mendelssohn in Birmingham, Vol. 3: Symphony No. 2 'Hymn of Praise'; Calms Sea and Properous Voyage*


----------



## Vasks

*R. Wagner - Overture to "King Enzio" (Rahbari/Naxos)
Zemlinsky - Lyrical Symphony (Klee/Koch)*


----------



## Marschallin Blair

I love luxuriating on Helga Dernesch and Christa Ludwig in Act II. The BPO is beautiful sounding. I just wish Karajan's conducting had the same level of passionate embrace of his torrid, early fifties Bayreuth performance.


----------



## Orfeo

*Edison Denisov*
Symphony (1987).
-The USSR Ministry of Culture Symphony Orchestra/Gennady Rozhdestvensky.

*Anatoly Alexandrov*
Symphony no. I in C major, op. 92.
-The USSR Radio & Television Large Symphony Orchestra/Igor Blazhkov.

*Vladimir Scherbachov*
Symphony no. V.
-The St. Petersburg State Academic Symphony Orchestra/Alexander Titov.

*Nikolai Rakov*
Concert Waltz no. I in A.
-The Moscow State Symphony Orchestra/Nikolai Rakov.


----------



## Vaneyes

Sampling for *Fibich* death day (1900).

This rec should be interred with him. Egads awful. :angel:


----------



## Abraham Lincoln

Surfing various Toccata and Fugue in D Minors on YouTube.


----------



## bejart

Josef Fiala (1748-1816): Divertimento No.3 in D Sharp

Frantisek Vajnar leading the Collegium Musicum of Prague


----------



## Vasks

Vaneyes said:


> Sampling for *Fibich* death day (1900).
> 
> This rec should be interred with him. Egads awful. :angel:


I listened to a different recording of "Toman & the Wood Nymph" a few days ago and found it to be a waste of Fibich's and my time


----------



## Polyphemus

Vaneyes said:


> Sampling for *Fibich* death day (1900).
> 
> This rec should be interred with him. Egads awful. :angel:


Are you Fibbing about this.


----------



## Pugg

*Dame Joan Sutherland*: Romantic French arias :tiphat:


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Such _joie de vivre_ with the Haydn.


----------



## Vesteralen

Some very attractive unique features to these performances. Followed a recommendation from a back issue of BBC Music Magazine. I'm glad I did, because my familiarity with the Schumann symphonies usually causes me to overlook new releases.


----------



## Blancrocher

Brahms: Piano Quartets 1 and 3 (Rubinstein/Guarneri)


----------



## realdealblues

*Beethoven:*
Piano Sonata No. 24 in F-sharp major "À Thérèse", Op. 78
Piano Sonata No. 25 in G major, Op. 79
Piano Sonata No. 26 in E-flat major "Les Adieux", Op. 81a
Piano Sonata No. 27 in E minor, Op. 90
Piano Sonata No. 28 in A major, Op. 101
Piano Sonata No. 29 in B-flat major "Hammerklavier", Op. 106

View attachment 76441


Pianist: Rudolf Buchbinder

Went on a bit of a piano sonata binge while driving home last night and to work this morning. I really enjoy this set. It might not replace individual sonata favorites but on the whole Buchbinder combines the best of very dissimilar styles and makes them work beautifully. In my mind he combines Kempff's gestures with Gulda's speed and technique with Serkin's raw nerve and energy to create one of the most stylish Beethoven Piano Sonata cycles around. If you're looking for a big box set of Beethoven's solo piano music with the sonatas and variations by one pianist it is still my firmly held belief that you cannot do better than this one.


----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## Vaneyes

Sweeping the previous away, with a delightful album (rec.2005).


----------



## Skilmarilion

*Ligeti*: Piano Concerto (Pierre-Laurent Aimard, piano / Reinbert de Leeuw, cond.)









*Schubert*: Quartet No. 15









*Shostakovich*: Passacaglia from _Lady Macbeth of Mtsensk_









*Adams*: Grand Pianola Music


----------



## eljr

*Norwegian Radio Orchestra
Magne Amdahl: Astrognosia & Æsop*


----------



## GreenMamba

Old mono, recorded a year before conductor Lehmann died.


----------



## ProudSquire

*Schubert*

*Four Impromptus, D. 899 (Op. 90)*

No. 1 in C minor
No. 2 in E-flat major
No. 3 in G-flat major
No. 4 in A-flat major

Krystian Zimerman

:tiphat:


----------



## eljr

*Masters of Classical Music, Vol. 5: Wagner*


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Waiter, Britannia with a side of Wales please.


----------



## Dr Johnson

No.1


----------



## eljr

*André Previn / Royal Philharmonic Orchestra
Holst: The Planets*


----------



## realdealblues

*Brahms: Variations On A Theme By Haydn "St. Anthony Variations", Op. 56a*

View attachment 76455


Otto Klemperer/Philharmonia Orchestra

Can't go wrong with Klemperer and Brahms ;-)


----------



## johnnysc

The RCA Victor Vocal Series - Jussi Bjoerling


----------



## bejart

Jan Vanhal (1739-1813): Sinfonia in D Major, Bryan D9

Riyoko Matsui conducting the Tokyo Sinfonietta Tokyo


----------



## eljr

*Gidon Kremer / Kremerata Baltica
New Seasons*


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1989.


----------



## Mahlerian

Mozart: Don Giovanni, Act I
Wixell, Roni, Arroyo, Burrows, Kanawa, Ganzarolli, van Allan, Freni, Convent Garden Orchestra/Chorus, cond. Davis


----------



## Kieran

Bit of a Beethoven kick: Artur Grumiaux and some other bloke playing the Kreuzer sonata, quite well too!


----------



## Vaneyes

eljr said:


> ....


They've aligned for me, a coupla times like that.


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

F. J. Haydn - Symphony No. 66 in B-Flat Major; Symphony No. 67 in F Major; Symphony No. 68 in B-Flat Major (Béla Drahos; Nicolaus Esterházy Sinfonia).









Delving further into Haydn's hidden gems - as usual, plenty of great stuff here. Very well performed by Béla Drahos, one cannot really go wrong with Haydn symphonies.


----------



## tortkis

Hilding Rosenberg: The Complete String Quartets (Caprice Records)








Nos. 1, 6 and 12: Kyndel Quartet
Nos. 2, 3, 5, 8, and 9: Lysell String Quartet
Nos. 4, 7, 10, 11, and Six Moments Musicaux: The Fresk Quartet
String Quartet (Unfinished 1942): The Tale Quartet

_Hilding Constantin Rosenberg (June 21, 1892 - May 18, 1985), was the first Swedish modernist composer, and one of the most influential figures in Swedish 20th century classical music._ (Wikipedia)


----------



## aleazk

Francis Dhomont - Lettre de Sarajevo

I love this piece so much! It's so sinister! You can feel that something terrible, devastating is happening.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

_Fantastic Overture_, _Prelude to a Drama_










_String Quartet No. 4_










Entire disc


----------



## Skilmarilion

bejart said:


> Mozart: Piano Sonata in A Minor, KV 310
> 
> Walter Klien, piano





bejart said:


> Bach: Goldberg Variations, BWV 988 (arranged for strings by Dmitry Sitkovetsky)
> 
> New European Strings Chamber Orchestra


As far as cover art goes I thought the first one was as bad as it gets ... and then the "Goldberg" shows up.


----------



## Eramirez156

*Symphony No. 2 in C minor, Opus 17 ( "Little Russian" )*
*Pyotr Ilyich Tchaikovsky*









*L'Orchestre de la Societe des Concerts du Conservatoire de Paris

Georg Solti*

_London LL 1507_


----------



## bejart

Beethoven: String Quartet in F Major, Op.16, No.1

Melos Quartett: Wilhelm Melcher and Gerhard Voss, violins -- Hermann Voss, viola -- Peter Buck, cello


----------



## bejart

Skilmarilion said:


> As far as cover art goes I thought the first one was as bad as it gets ... and then the "Goldberg" shows up.


Ahhh, but the music is sublime ---


----------



## Eramirez156

*Symphony No. 5 in E minor, Op.64*
*Pyotr Ilyich Tchaikovsky*









*The Leningrad Philharmonic

Eugen (Yevgeny ) Mravinsky*

_Decca Gold Label SeriesDL 9884_, licensed from DG.
Recorded in Vienna


----------



## Dr Johnson

No. 5


----------



## Guest

Beethoven
Symphonies 4 and 8.

LSO, Haitink.


----------



## bz3

Boulez's Mahler 6. Far from a favorite but one I enjoy listening to.


----------



## Mahlerian

bz3 said:


> Boulez's Mahler 6. Far from a favorite but one I enjoy listening to.


The work or the recording?


----------



## bejart

Jan Vaclav Knezek (1745-1806): Clarinet Concerto in E Flat

Gernot Schmalfuss conducting the Sudwestdeutsches Kammerorchester Pforzheim -- Dieter Klocker, clarinet


----------



## bz3

Mahlerian said:


> The work or the recording?


The recording. The work is really the only Mahler work for which I don't have a favorite recording. Maybe my favorite hasn't been heard yet.


----------



## Mahlerian

bz3 said:


> The recording. The work is really the only Mahler work for which I don't have a favorite recording. Maybe my favorite hasn't been heard yet.


Ah.

Have you heard these?


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Debussy, Pelleas et Melisande*

Lovely. I don't know what they're singing, but I don't really mind; these are beautiful sounds.


----------



## bz3

RE: Mahlerian

Yes to the first, no to Abbado. Are they your favorites? I lean on the Sanderling at Tony Duggan's strong rec, but I do enjoy Bernstein's with Vienna Philharmonic quite a bit.


----------



## Eramirez156

Here is another Decca LP, licensed from DG

*Symphony No. 6 in B minor, Op. 74*
*Pyotr Ilyich Tchaikovsky*









*The Berlin Phiharmonic Orchestra

Igor Markevitch*

_Decca Gold Label Series DL 9811_

Previous owner purchased 17 Feb. 1957

That concludes our mini Tchaikovsky cycle.


----------



## Vaneyes

Ballades (rec.1992), then Symphony 3 (rec.1991).


----------



## Mahlerian

bz3 said:


> RE: Mahlerian
> 
> Yes to the first, no to Abbado. Are they your favorites? I lean on the Sanderling at Tony Duggan's strong rec, but I do enjoy Bernstein's with Vienna Philharmonic quite a bit.


Yes, they would be my first choices, and the work itself is probably my favorite symphony (if I had to choose one). I like Bernstein's Vienna version too; it's much better than the NYP one.


----------



## bejart

Florian Leopold Gassmann (1729-1774): String Quartet in E Major, Hill 467

Haydn Sinfonietta Tokyo: Noboru Murakami and Maki Fukumoto, violins -- Yukari Matsubara, viola -- Keitaro Obara, cello


----------



## TurnaboutVox

*Lennox Berkeley
String Quartet No. 3, Op 76 (1970)*
Maggini Quartet [Naxos, 2007]

A fine work, somewhat in the idiom of Bartok and Hindemith, though written a long time after those two masters' quartets. Once again, the Maggini do the music proud.










*
Beethoven
String trios Op 9 Nos. 1, 2 and 3*
Leopold String Trio [Hyperion, 1998]

These are characteristic early Beethoven works, anticipating the Op 18 quartets. There are some really worthwhile things in here; the menuetto: allegretto of Op 9/2 sounds like the fore-runner of many LvB scherzi.


----------



## johnnysc

Berlin Philharmonic Digital Concert

10/06/2012

Dvorak - Symphony No. 9 From the New World

Mariss Jansons conductor


----------



## Guest

Just packed full of Russian goodness!


----------



## Vaneyes

The A's have it. Recorded 1974/5, and 1994.


----------



## George O

"Things Seen to the Right and Left"

Albert Roussel (1869-1937): Second Sonata for Violin and Piano, op 28

Erik Satie (1866-1925): Choses vues a droite et a gauche (sans lunettes)

Olivier Messiaen (1908-1992): Theme and Variations for Violin and Piano

Darius Milhaud (1892-1974): Second Sonata for Violin and Piano

Clara Bonaldi, violin
Sylvaine Billier, piano

on Musical Heritage Society (Oakhurst, New Jersey), from mid-1970s
originally released on Arion in 1972

5 stars


----------



## pmsummer

*On my intended set-list for Indigenous Peoples Day, but missed.*










EL CANCIONERO DE LA COLOMBINA
_1451-1506_
*Hespèrion XX*
Jordi Savall, director

_Astrée_


----------



## pmsummer

George O said:


> "Things Seen to the Right and Left"
> 
> Albert Roussel (1869-1937): Second Sonata for Violin and Piano, op 28
> 
> Erik Satie (1866-1925): Choses vues a droite et a gauche (sans lunettes)
> 
> Olivier Messiaen (1908-1992): Theme and Variations for Violin and Piano
> 
> Darius Milhaud (1892-1974): Second Sonata for Violin and Piano
> 
> Clara Bonaldi, violin
> Sylvaine Billier, piano
> 
> on Musical Heritage Society (Oakhurst, New Jersey), from mid-1970s
> originally released on Arion in 1972
> 
> 5 stars


O golly! Triple 'Likes'!


----------



## bejart

Jan Zach (1699-1773): Sinfonie No.5 in B Major

Wolfgang Kohlhausen leading the Kammerorchester Fonte di Musica


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Bach, Goldberg Variations*

Ah, Glenn Gould without the humming.


----------



## OldFashionedGirl

_On Spotify:_







*Schnittke* - _Symphony no. 1_
Royal Stockholm Philarmonic Orchestra. Leif Segerstam.


----------



## bejart

Alessandro Besozzi (1702-1793): Flute Trio No.4 in E Flat

Claudio Ferrarini on flute with members of the Salzburg Quartet: Lavard Skou Larsen, violin -- Detlef Mielke, cello


----------



## Blancrocher

Vivaldi: Concert for the Prince of Poland (Manze)


----------



## Weston

George O said:


> . . .
> Elena Bashkirova was married to Gidon at the time of the recording. Then she started a long affair with Daniel Barenboim, whom she married after the death of Jacqueline du Pré.


She's - devastating!

Oh well. I think that about everyone.


----------



## Weston

*Three Virtually Unrelated Works*

*Dvorak: Legends Nos. 6, 7, 8, 9 and 10*
Stephen Gunzenhauser / Slovak Radio Symphony Orchestra










Sweet little orchestral works, too short for much in the way of development, but unmistakably Dvorak. With a music listening session it's best to have the dessert first.

*Bridge: Sir Roger Coverly* - and because this piece is short:
*Bridge: Suite for strings*
Nicholas Braithwaite / New Zealand Chamber Orchestra










In spite of loving English music, I've had trouble digesting Bridge. I've just never connected with his music. But tonight is different. These works are alternately contemplative, soaring, and buoyant.

*Barber: Cello Concerto in A minor, Op. 22 *
David Zinman / Baltimore Symphony Orchestra / Yo-Yo Ma, cello










Concertos are wonderful to me until the soloist goes into cadenza mode. I want to say "Knock it off and let someone else play!" Or "Quit fiddling around and get to the recap!" I suppose I've heard worse than this one, and the music (other than the cadenza) is as engaging as you would expect from Barber, if not quite to the level of Barber's violin concerto -- or to the Britten Cello Symphony I posted about recently from the same album.


----------



## bejart

Haydn: Piano Sonata No.34 in D Major

Jeno Jando, piano


----------



## ProudSquire

*Prokofiev*

Symphony No.5 in B flat Major








*Mozart *

Bassoon Concerto in B-flat major KV 191








*Lefébure-Wély*

Les cloches du monastère, Op.54a
*Piano* - Bart van Oort


----------



## Balthazar

*Mendelssohn ~ Piano Trios.* Ax, Ma, and Perlman in this classic recording.

*Schoenberg ~ Choral Works.* Rupert Huber leads Stuttgart in Opp. 27, 28, 35, and others.

*Persichetti ~ Piano Sonatas Nos. 10-12.* Geoffrey Burleson completes the cycle.


----------



## Janspe

In a sudden surge of inspiration I started listening to Luciano Berio's Sequenzas and I'm totally enjoying these pieces. It's always lovely to hear solo pieces for instruments that usually function as orchestral forces - so many colours, twists and turns at every step! I'm happy to live in this day and age, so that I can see modern composers embrace "obscure" instruments when writing concertos and chamber music.


----------



## Pugg

*Mozart*: Concerti K246 & 271 (Kertész)


----------



## Pugg

Vaneyes said:


> Sweeping the previous away, with a delightful album (rec.2005).


Is this a better one than Erato's : Claudio Scimone recording?


----------



## Pugg

Brahms: "Piano Concerto No. 1 in D minor Op.15" (April 6, 1962 Carnegie Hall (Live))
[Soloist] Glenn Gould (P), the New York Philharmonic


----------



## Pugg

Next on:
​
*Clementi* ; various works.


----------



## nightscape

*Pavlova* - Symphony No. 2, "For the New Millennium"


----------



## Badinerie

Bliss indeed One of my very favourite works and recordings.










Next another Favourite. Both of these LP's were for me,early introductions, not only to 20th century music but British composers of the period.


----------



## Pugg

​*Ravel; Piano concertos.*
_Krystian Zimmerman/ Boulez _


----------



## Pugg

​
*Bizet; Les pêcheurs de perles.*

_Cotrubas/ Vanzo/ Sarabia/ Soyer.
Georges Prêtre conducting._


----------



## elgar's ghost

Schubert - works for solo piano.

"Wanderer-Fantasie" D760:










Four Impromptus D899, Allegretto D915, Four Impromptus D935 and Drei Klavierstücke D946:










The Pires set has always been a favourite of mine despite the "hello sky, hello trees" artwork and the pretentious and airy-fairy sleeve notes which would probably serve an album by Enya much better.


----------



## eljr

*Valentina Lisitsa
Valentina Lisitsa Plays Philip Glass*


----------



## Dr Johnson

No. 2


----------



## jim prideaux

Pohjola's Daughter-Sakari Oramo and the CBSO-this Erato recording is really impressive!


----------



## Pugg

​*Brahms; Double conterto.
*
_Kremer/ Maisky.
V.P Leonard Bernstein. _


----------



## Pugg

​
*Strauss/ Respighi; Violin sonatas.*
_Chung/ Zimerman_.:tiphat:


----------



## Fat Bob

On a bit of a Mahler binge at the moment. Solti's recording of this is probably my favourite version but this is also rather fine.


----------



## realdealblues

Fat Bob said:


> On a bit of a Mahler binge at the moment. Solti's recording of this is probably my favourite version but this is also rather fine.
> 
> View attachment 76480


Bernstein's earlier NY recording of the 7th is my desert island recording.


----------



## realdealblues

Haydn: Symphony No. 101 in D major "The Clock", Hob.1/101

View attachment 76482


Fritz Reiner/Chicago Symphony Orchestra


----------



## bejart

Jan Dismas Zekenka (1679-1745): Trio Sonata No.5 in F Major

Jana Brozkova and Vojtech Jouza, oboes -- Vaclav Hoskovec, double bass -- Jaroslav Kubita, bassoon -- Freantisek Xaver Thuri, harpsichord


----------



## Pugg

​*Brahms; Piano concerto 2*
_Serkin/ Szell._


----------



## Vasks

*Walton - Portsmouth Point Overture (Thomson/Chandos)
Boughton - Concerto for String Orchestra (Corp/Hyperion)
Rawsthorne - Violin Concerto #1 (Hirsch/Naxos)*


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Shirley-Verrett-Princess-Eboli time.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

jim prideaux said:


> Pohjola's Daughter-Sakari Oramo and the CBSO-this Erato recording is really impressive!












God, isn't that reading wonderful?!

I think I've played Oramo's_ Pohjola's Daughter _to death. The reading is a tad hard-driven here and there- but it just cascades exuberant beauty.

The _Pohjola's Daughters_ I've played the most prior to hearing the Oramo were the Horst Stein and the Koussevitzky- but for my money, the Oramo far exceeds either in atmospheric mystery and in dramatic flourish.


----------



## Orfeo

*Vissarion Shebalin*
Opera "The Taming of the Shrew" in three acts, seven scenes.
-Galina Vishnevskaya, Deomidova, Eisen, N. Timchenko, Pankov, et al.
-The Bolshoi Theatre Orchestra & Chorus/Z. Khalabala.

*Nikolai Myaskovsky*
Symphonies XV(***) & XX.
-The USSR Television & Radio Large Symphony Orchestra/Kyrill Kondrashin.***
-The Russian Federation Symphony Orchestra/Yevgeny Svetlanov.

*Boris Tchaikovsky*
Symphony no. II (1967).
Juvenile (poetic impressions after F. Dostoyevsky).
-The USSR Television & Radio Large Symphony Orchestra/Vladimir Fedoseyev.

*Dmitri Shostakovich*
Twenty-Four Preludes, op. 34 & Three Fantastic Dances, op. 5.
Piano Sonata no. II, op. 61.
-Tatiana Nikolayeva, pianist.


----------



## Pugg

​*Bruch; Violin concerto.*
_Kyung Wha Chung _


----------



## Vaneyes

*Sweelinck*: Fantasia, for his death day (1621). Performed by GG.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

_Symphony No. 4_










God!- is Szell's first movement of the _Haffner_ the most perfectly poised-and-caffeinated espresso music or what?!










Plasson's _Soir de fete_ scoots!


----------



## Pugg

*Homage ;The age of the Diva.
Renée Fieming *


----------



## Azol

RVW's Norfolk Rhapsody No.1, The Lark Ascending and In the Fen Country (Haitink/London Phil). Brilliant!!!


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Bach, Goldberg Variations*


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Listening on spotify to this set which I used to have on CD. Can't think why I never got the CDs, and think I'll have to repair that omission now. Both Caballe and Carreras are at the top of their game and it's good to hear the lovely English soprano, Valerie Masterson in a major role.

I remembered the performance being excellent but I'd forgotten how much of the music from this tragic opera made its way into Rossini's later, most popular, comedy *Il Barbiere di Siviglia*. Though written for *Elisabetta*, it has become so much associated with the comic goings on in *Barbiere* that it seems a little incongruous here.


----------



## Dr Johnson

Prokofiev No. 3


----------



## tortkis

Claudio Merulo (1533-1604)
_Missa in dominicis diebus_ (1568)
_Missa Apostolorum_ (1568)
_Missa Virginis Mariae_ (1568)
Frédéric Munoz (organ), Grupo Vocal Gregor / Dante Andreo (Naxos)

At first listen, these masses felt monotonous and too long, the organ part and the chorus part sounded disjointed, but there are contemplative and meditative qualities I like. According to wikipedia, his keyboard works influenced Sweelinck and Frescobaldi.


----------



## George O

Ludwig van Beethoven (1770-1827)

Concerto for Violin and Orchestra in D major, op 61

Romance for Violin and Orchestra in G major, op 40

Romance for Violin and Orchestra in F major, op 50

Christian Tetzlaff, violin
Tonhalle Orchestra Zurich / David Zinman

CD on Arte Nova Classics (Portland, Oregon), from 2006

This was among the 26 used CDs today I bought this morning at a thrift store. I picked it up because I liked the cover photo. The people who dropped off their collection didn't want to bother to take it with them when they moved to another state.


----------



## Weston

Pugg said:


> Brahms: "Piano Concerto No. 1 in D minor Op.15" (April 6, 1962 Carnegie Hall (Live))
> [Soloist] Glenn Gould (P), the New York Philharmonic


I'm trying to imagine Brahms as played by Gould.


----------



## Blancrocher

Weston said:


> I'm trying to imagine Brahms as played by Gould.


It's an interesting performance (and Bernstein made some famously controversial remarks about creative differences with Gould over how Brahms should be interpreted, btw). Gould's versions of solo piano works by Brahms are a more regular part of my listening diet, however. In case you're interested:


----------



## Marschallin Blair

If Maazel consistently had this fervid level of inspiration, I'd have a lot more Maazel in my collection.










Abbado's CSO _Tempest_ blows down the walls of Jericho.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Arrau apparently modeled his playing of Chopin's Nocturnes on Callas's singing of Bellini.

"Callas molded a musical line with mastery. When she sang, the dynamics swelled or diminished from note to note. With most singers, you are lucky to hear two or three dynamic shadings in a single act. With Callas, the possibilities were limitless because she could sing very softly and very loudly and at all levels in between. In a lifetime of listening to singers, very few have impressed me so much."

His vocal approach to playing is very much in evidence in his recording of the Nocturnes, his rubato so wonderfully free and natural, with wonderful shades of dynamic. Pure poetry.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

I've been listening to a lot of Anton Rubinstein lately. He's now added to my gang of "favorite Russians," particularly for this piece below, which is from a very good album:















He was quite prolific, so I have a lot more to listen to by him! His ballet music from operas is quite the spiffy stuff!


----------



## Marschallin Blair

GregMitchell said:


> Arrau apparently modeled his playing of Chopin's Nocturnes on Callas's singing of Bellini.
> 
> "Callas molded a musical line with mastery. When she sang, the dynamics swelled or diminished from note to note. With most singers, you are lucky to two or three dynamic shadings in a single act. With Callas, the possibilities were limitless because she could sing very softly and very loudly and at all levels in between. In a lifetime of listening to singers, very few have impressed me so much."
> 
> His vocal approach to playing is very much in evidence in his recording of the Nocturnes, his rubato so wonderfully free and natural, with wonderful shades of dynamic. Pure poetry.


But do I 'need' another Chopin _Nocturnes_?- You bet'cha.

Thanks for pointing the subtleties out, Greg. . . . . . 'AH-gain.'

Nuanced elegance makes all the difference.


----------



## realdealblues

*Beethoven: Symphony No. 1 in C major, Op. 21*

View attachment 76490


Bruno Walter/Columbia Symphony Orchestra

This symphony really flies by with the repeats being omitted. Walter certainly makes it sound quite joyous. There's a few strange tempo fluctuations and dynamics/accents in spots that make it sound a little off to me personally, but overall still a fun listen.


----------



## johnnysc

Mozart - Symphonies 36 & 38

Prague Chamber Orchestra/Mackerras


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Marschallin Blair said:


> But do I 'need' another Chopin _Nocturnes_?- You bet'cha.
> 
> Thanks for pointing the subtleties out, Greg. . . . . . 'AH-gain.'
> 
> Nuanced elegance makes all the difference.




I didn't have Arrau's _Nocturnes_, but felt, after reading the interview with him in the Callas International Club Magazine, that I had to hear them, and you really can hear how he makes the lines sing. Mesmerisingly poetic.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

GregMitchell said:


> I didn't have Arrau's _Nocturnes_, but felt, after reading the interview with him in the Callas International Club Magazine, that I had to hear them, and you really can hear how he makes the lines sing. Mesmerisingly poetic.


You know me- I already ordered it (regardless).

I love your Catholic schoolboy candor though._ ;D_


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Marschallin Blair said:


> You know me- I already ordered it (regardless).
> 
> I love your Catholic schoolboy candor though._ ;D_


Mine arrived in the post today. Over 140' of superb music making for £3.68 (used - very good). Amazing bargain!


----------



## jim prideaux

jim prideaux said:


> Blomstedt and the SFSO performing Mendelssohn's 3rd and 4th Symphonies


A composer I have never really taken any interest in and yet I have repeatedly played this recording over the past few days and I must now recognise that my ignorance has been my loss-this is just marvellous performances of great works!


----------



## Mahlerian

Mendelssohn: Symphony No. 1 in C minor, Midsummer Night's Dream Overture, Hebrides Overture
London Symphony Orchestra, cond. Abbado


----------



## George O

Pyotr Ilyich Tchaikovsky (1840-1893): Violin Concerto in D, op 35

Jean Sibelius (1865-1957): Violin Concerto in D minor, op 47

Viktoria Mullova, violin
Boston Symphony Orchestra / Seiji Ozawa

CD on Philips (USA), from 1986
recorded 1985

5 stars

This debut disc of Mullova was in the nice little collection I got this morning.


----------



## padraic

Bruckner, Symphony No. 6
Horst Stein/VPO


----------



## johnnysc

Paganini - 24 Caprices

Itzhak Perlman


----------



## Danilo

Dmitri Shostakovich: Symphony No. 11 in G minor, Op. 103 "The Year 1905"


----------



## DiesIraeCX

*Debussy*: Prélude à l'après-midi d'un faune, L. 86 (Boulez)
*Debussy*: Printemps (Boulez)
*Debussy*: Images #1, L. 110 and #2, L. 111 ()Arturo Benedetti Michelangeli)

*Mozart*: String Quartet #15 in D minor, K. 421 (Emerson Quartet)


----------



## Blancrocher

Richter playing Schubert's "Reliquie" (Paris, 1961)


----------



## ArtMusic

Interesting cover but weak music, best to avoid.


----------



## padraic

Gustav Mahler, Symphony No. 7
James Levine/CSO


----------



## Vronsky

*Beethoven: Symphony No.5*










Beethoven: Symphony No.5
London Symphony Orchestra
Josef Krips


----------



## padraic

^^^

How do you like that cycle?


----------



## Mahlerian

Mozart: Don Giovanni, Act II
Wixell, Roni, Arroyo, Burrows, Kanawa, Ganzarolli, van Allan, Freni, Convent Garden Orchestra/Chorus, cond. Davis


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Mendelssohn, Symphony No. 5*

This is one of my favorite symphonies, for personal reasons; I tend to relate to the struggle and the sense of release at the end. This is my second listen to Gardiner's recording (I think), and I've just started it, so I don't have an opinion on the CD yet.


----------



## George O

Hildegard von Bingen (1098-1179): 11,000 Virgins: Chants for the Feast of St. Ursula

Anonymous 4:
Ruth Cunningham, vocals
Marsha Genensky, vocals
Susan Hellauer, vocals
Johanna Maria Rose, vocals

on Harmonia Mundi (USA/France/Germany), from 1997

This was a surprise for me to find in the collection of CDs this morning. Complete with booklet and outer box too.

Pictured above is our older cat, Katrina, who may or may not be getting a little tired of Emma always being in the limelight.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

^ I told you Emma was the Tigress!

Great picture contrasts.


----------



## Vronsky

padraic said:


> ^^^
> 
> How do you like that cycle?


I like it. Nice, decent work.


----------



## Manxfeeder

GregMitchell said:


> Arrau apparently modeled his playing of Chopin's Nocturnes on Callas's singing of Bellini.
> 
> "Callas molded a musical line with mastery. When she sang, the dynamics swelled or diminished from note to note. With most singers, you are lucky to hear two or three dynamic shadings in a single act. With Callas, the possibilities were limitless because she could sing very softly and very loudly and at all levels in between. In a lifetime of listening to singers, very few have impressed me so much."
> 
> His vocal approach to playing is very much in evidence in his recording of the Nocturnes, his rubato so wonderfully free and natural, with wonderful shades of dynamic. Pure poetry.


I'm listening now. I'm open to anything that will get me interested in this composer.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

JEG does a great _Dies Irae._

First cohort! _Advance!!_


----------



## gHeadphone

Marschallin Blair said:


> JEG does a great _Dies Irae._
> 
> First cohort! _Advance!!_


I see your Verdi Requiem and i raise you Faures Requiem (which im singing tomorrow and am doing some late night homework)


----------



## Balthazar

*Chopin ~ Impromptus, et al.* Kevin Kenner plays the Impromptus and other works on an 1848 Pleyel in this release from the Fryderyk Chopin Institut in Warsaw.

*Rzewski ~ Piano Sonata.* The composer plays this cheerful, meandering work from 1991.

*Albinoni ~ Sonate da chiesa, Op. 4.* The Locatelli Trio plays slow/fast/slow/fast.


----------



## Blancrocher

Richter & Gavrilov milking Handel for all he's worth:


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Mozart, Mass in C, K66, "Dominicus"*


----------



## Eramirez156

*Symphony No. 2 in D major, Op. 43*
*Jean Sibelius*









*Vienna Philharmonic

Lorin Maazel*

_London CS 6408_

Previous owner date of March 1971


----------



## Marschallin Blair

I love the noble ebullience of Karajan's Trevi Fountain.










_Tasso, Les Preludes, Mazeppa _










_Battle of the Huns_


----------



## Skilmarilion

*M. Haydn*: Requiem

Sublime music.


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1984 - '88.


----------



## ArtMusic




----------



## johnnysc

Haydn - Symphonies 59, 100 & 101

Academy of St. Martin in the Fields/Marriner


----------



## Vaneyes

Pugg said:


> Is this a better one than Erato's : Claudio Scimone recording?


I like Ughi/Scimone, Daskalakis/Muller-Bruhl, Nikolitch/Beek equally well. Daskalakis/Muller-Bruhl offer two works not previously recorded. :tiphat:


----------



## science




----------



## D Smith

Falla: El Amor Brujo. Leontyne Price, Fritz Reiner, Chicago Symphony. An absolutely brilliant recording and performance. Recommended.


----------



## Weston

Huilunsoittaja said:


> I've been listening to a lot of Anton Rubinstein lately. He's now added to my gang of "favorite Russians," particularly for this piece below, which is from a very good album:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He was quite prolific, so I have a lot more to listen to by him! His ballet music from operas is quite the spiffy stuff!


If I may recommend his Piano Concerto No. 5, I will do so heartily. It's opening theme sounds like a famous melody you are hearing for the first time. I don't know how else to describe it.


----------



## bejart

Ignaz Pleyel (1757-1831): Symphonie Concertante in B Flat, Ben 112

Markand Thakar conducting the Baltimore Chamber Orchestra -- David Perry, violin -- Victoria Chiang, viola


----------



## science




----------



## Eramirez156

More Sibelius, Maazel, and Vienna, they wouldn't be my first choice, but they're not with out merit. I hear his Pittsburg cycle is preferable.

*Symphonies Nos 5 & 7*
*Jean Sibelius*









*Vienna Philharmonic

Lorin Maazel*

_London CS 6488_


----------



## bejart

Anton Eberl (1765-1807): Grand Sonata in G Minor, Op.27

John Khouri, piano


----------



## tortkis

The Marvellous Aphorisms of Gavin Bryars: The Early Years (mode)








_Pre-Mediaeval Metrics_ (1970) - Ulrich Kreiger (saxophones), Seth Josel (guitars)
_Made in Hong Kong_ (1970) - Ulrich Kreiger (various toys)
_1, 2, 1-2-3-4_ (1971) - Ulrich Kreiger (saxophones & percussion), Seth Josel (guitars), Eli Friedmann (electric guitar), Yayoi Ikawa (piano), John Davis (electric bass), Kenny Growhowski (drums)
_The Squirrel and The Ricketty Racketty Bridge_ (1971) - Seth Josel (guitars)
http://www.moderecords.com/catalog/177bryars.html


----------



## Pugg

science said:


>


Such a great pianist:tiphat:


----------



## Pugg

bejart said:


> Anton Eberl (1765-1807): Grand Sonata in G Minor, Op.27
> 
> John Khouri, piano


You are leading me to whole new world of music, thank you, very, very much :tiphat:


----------



## Guest

Danilo said:


> View attachment 76496
> 
> 
> Dmitri Shostakovich: Symphony No. 11 in G minor, Op. 103 "The Year 1905"


Can someone point me to a reasonably priced set of the Kondrashin Shostakovich Symphonies? The ones on Amazon are way too expensive.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Sarasate; Zigeunerweisen/ Carmen fantasy *.
_Perlman /Previn _


----------



## Weston

Marschallin Blair said:


> _Tasso, Les Preludes, Mazeppa _


Karajan conducting _Les Preludes_? I hope you're okay. Did you come through that in one piece?


----------



## Pugg

George O said:


> Pyotr Ilyich Tchaikovsky (1840-1893): Violin Concerto in D, op 35
> 
> Jean Sibelius (1865-1957): Violin Concerto in D minor, op 47
> 
> Viktoria Mullova, violin
> Boston Symphony Orchestra / Seiji Ozawa
> 
> CD on Philips (USA), from 1986
> recorded 1985
> 
> 5 stars
> 
> This debut disc of Mullova was in the nice little collection I got this morning.


It's always nice to see a recording from the year I was born in, great recording by the way :tiphat:


----------



## Pugg

ArtMusic said:


>


Worth buying for the fabulous *Troyanos* alone :tiphat:


----------



## OldFashionedGirl

_On Spotify:_







_*Brahms* - Piano Concerto no. 1 in D minor_. 
Leon Fleischer. Cleveland Orchestra. George Szell.


----------



## Weston

*Zweifelhafteklavier*

*Grieg: Poetic Tone-Pictures, Op. 3, Nos. 1 through 6*
Håkon Austbö, piano










These sound remarkably like short piano pieces, possibly because they are. To be fair, I'm finding the No. 5 to be interestingly chromatic with some bizarre dissonances for Grieg. Or maybe the diisonances are just blurred grace notes in the left had. It's hard to tell.

*Hovhaness: Madras Sonata, Op. 176 *
Marvin Rosen, piano










What is this heavy handed turgid plodding? So very un-Hovhaness like. It sounds like a 6 year old trying unsuccessfully to imitate Keith Emerson. Sorry -- that was disrespectful of 6 year olds and Keith Emerson alike. I guess they can't all be masterpieces. I am grateful this was mercifully short.

*Haydn: Keyboard Sonata No. 50 in D major, Hob.XVI:37
Haydn: Keyboard Sonata No. 51 in E flat major, Hob.XVI:38
*Ekaterina Derzhavina, piano










Thank goodness! Haydn jovially shows everyone how it's done. Though I suspect he "borrowed" a bit from one of Bach's cantatas for the Adagio of Sonata 51, he altered it enough to make it his own.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

*


Weston said:



Karajan conducting Les Preludes? I hope you're okay. Did you come through that in one piece?

Click to expand...

*









Oh sure.

I just use the blazing ending of _Les Preludes_ to get warmed up for listening to Callas' _Medea_.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Bach; Piano concertos
Aleandre Tharaud*


----------



## Marschallin Blair

tortkis said:


> *The Marvellous Aphorisms of Gavin Bryars: The Early Years (mode)*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Pre-Mediaeval Metrics_ (1970) - Ulrich Kreiger (saxophones), Seth Josel (guitars)
> _Made in Hong Kong_ (1970) - Ulrich Kreiger (various toys)
> _1, 2, 1-2-3-4_ (1971) - Ulrich Kreiger (saxophones & percussion), Seth Josel (guitars), Eli Friedmann (electric guitar), Yayoi Ikawa (piano), John Davis (electric bass), Kenny Growhowski (drums)
> _The Squirrel and The Ricketty Racketty Bridge_ (1971) - Seth Josel (guitars)
> http://www.moderecords.com/catalog/177bryars.html












Were Gavin Bryars and Tom Hardy separated at birth?

Incidentally, if you haven't seen the British dark comedy film_ Bronson_- you owe it to yourself to check it out. I was 'literally' falling off the couch with paroxysms of giggles.

Its a sort of Stanley-Kubrick-meets-Terry-Gilliam fare that is based on a real life prison inmate who would 'not' play by the rules.

Verdi and Wagner pieces are tracked to certain scenes throughout the film- and the ending of the film (no I won't spoil it for you) where the guards try to take Tom Hardy down is tracked to the ending chords of "The Entry of the Gods Into Valhalla."

_I was laughing so hard_ that my head felt like a frozen pineapple afterwards. Awesome laughter through and through.

But I digress. . .

Its getting late, and I have to work tomorrow. So its Schwarzkopf lieder time for me.

Good night. _;D_


----------



## Guest

I haven't played this in years--wow--what a great artist and recording!


----------



## Pugg

Next on:

Beethoven ; Piano trio's​ No.3 in C minor, Op.1 No.3
No.6 in E flat, Op.70


----------



## Pugg

*Beethoven; Triple Concerto*
_Richter , Oistrach , Ropostrovich / Karajan.
_:tiphat:


----------



## Pugg

Fireworks:

​*Verdi; Nabucco .
Souliotis/ Gobbi* et al.
_Lamberto Gardelli conducting 
_:tiphat:


----------



## Dr Johnson

tortkis said:


> The Marvellous Aphorisms of Gavin Bryars: The Early Years (mode)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Pre-Mediaeval Metrics_ (1970) - Ulrich Kreiger (saxophones), Seth Josel (guitars)
> _Made in Hong Kong_ (1970) - Ulrich Kreiger (various toys)
> _1, 2, 1-2-3-4_ (1971) - Ulrich Kreiger (saxophones & percussion), Seth Josel (guitars), Eli Friedmann (electric guitar), Yayoi Ikawa (piano), John Davis (electric bass), Kenny Growhowski (drums)
> _The Squirrel and The Ricketty Racketty Bridge_ (1971) - Seth Josel (guitars)
> http://www.moderecords.com/catalog/177bryars.html


The cover alone demands respect.

The instrumental line-up sounds intriguing.

I have it on order now.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Kontrapunctus said:


> Can someone point me to a reasonably priced set of the Kondrashin Shostakovich Symphonies? The ones on Amazon are way too expensive.


I'd say you (as well as I) am out of luck here - Melodiya's latest edition was soon out of print (they never seem to release their product for export in any great quantity) and I haven't heard of any plans to reissue it. The individual Kondrashin discs are equally cost-prohibitive. Seems like it's a classic case of keeping an eye open and maybe strike lucky on e-bay or Amazon. Unless, of course, anyone knows different.


----------



## Vronsky

*Franz Danzi Symphonies*










Franz Danzi: Complete Symphonies
Orchestra della Svizzera Italiana
Howard Griffiths


----------



## elgar's ghost

Haven't time for much listening right now - I woke up later than usual and have only an hour or so to spare before heading to Worcester for the day, so I'll have to dash once concertos 1 & 2 are finished:


----------



## Pugg

​*Mahler ; Symphony 6*
_Leonard Bernstein _


----------



## eljr

*James Gaffigan / Netherlands Radio Philharmonic Orchestra
Sergei Prokofiev: Symphonies Nos. 3 and 4 (first version)*


----------



## TurnaboutVox

Grazyna Bacewich
String Quartets Vol I
Nos. 6, 1, 3 & 7
Lutoslawski Quartet [Naxos, 2015]


> The seven string quartets of Grazyna Bacewicz in a way represent a continuation of the six of Bartók, beginning with the student String Quartet No. 1 of 1939 that uses folk rhythms in a Bartókian way. Bacewicz's style encompassed the major compositional movements of the middle 20th century, but she had a distinctively conservative way of applying them: most of the individual movements reflect traditional forms, and the quartets as a whole are all in three or four movements in something like the usual pattern, with formally variegated opening, some kind of slow movement, and upbeat, jocular finales. This is true even in the partially serialist String Quartet No. 6 of 1960, a work that Bacewicz herself testified to having trouble with, and the dissonant String Quartet No. 7 of 1965, where the structural burden is borne by unusual instrumental techniques. Perhaps the most satisfying piece of the bunch in the String Quartet No. 3 of 1947, an enthusiastic work in which highly polyphonic structure seems to destabilize the folk-music underpinning. Bacewicz has emerged as one of the mid-century composers who most easily reconciled traditional forms with modernist trends, but she remains only inconsistently known in the West. This release from the highly qualified Lutoslawski Quartet, along with its planned successor covering the rest of Bacewicz's music, should help address the lack of knowedge. A chronological approach might also have been appropriate, but as things stand, the buyer who chooses either volume will get an idea of the ways in which Bacewicz's style changed.
> 
> James Manheim, AllMusic


----------



## pmsummer

tortkis said:


> The Marvellous Aphorisms of Gavin Bryars: The Early Years (mode)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Pre-Mediaeval Metrics_ (1970) - Ulrich Kreiger (saxophones), Seth Josel (guitars)
> _Made in Hong Kong_ (1970) - Ulrich Kreiger (various toys)
> _1, 2, 1-2-3-4_ (1971) - Ulrich Kreiger (saxophones & percussion), Seth Josel (guitars), Eli Friedmann (electric guitar), Yayoi Ikawa (piano), John Davis (electric bass), Kenny Growhowski (drums)
> _The Squirrel and The Ricketty Racketty Bridge_ (1971) - Seth Josel (guitars)
> http://www.moderecords.com/catalog/177bryars.html


Certainly has an interesting review on Amazon.



> 5.0 out of 5 stars Some of the most annoying music ever recorded!, May 17, 2013
> By W. E. Elston
> This review is from: Marvellous Aphorisms of Gavin Bryars (Audio CD)
> 
> This is some of the most annoying music ever recorded. I love it. It is great for annoying other people!


----------



## DiesIraeCX

*Ravel: SQ (Emerson)*

*Ravel*: _String Quartet in F_ (Emerson Quartet)


----------



## Pugg

​_You are the world to me_: *Jonas Kaufmann*


----------



## bejart

Gaetano Pugnani (1731-1798): String Trio in C Major

L'Astree: Francesco D'Orazio and Alessandro Tampieri, violins -- Alessandro Palmeri, cello -- Giorgio Tabacco, harpsichord


----------



## Jeff W

*In which Jeff wakes up with Mendelssohn*

Good morning TC!









Can't think of too many things pleasanter than truly waking up (I've been half asleep for a while now...) to glorious music by Felix Mendelssohn. Symphony No. 4 'Italian' and No. 5 'Reformation' (this week's featured symphony) with Cladio Abbado conducting the London Symphony Orchestra.


----------



## Vaneyes

For *Chopin* death day (1849), Sonata 2.


----------



## Pugg

​*Handel; Messiah*
_Sutherland/ Bumbry et al.
Sir Adrian Boult _


----------



## Morimur




----------



## Dr Johnson

pmsummer said:


> Certainly has an interesting review on Amazon.


I'll let you know!


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

Antonín Dvořák - Piano Trio in B-Flat Major, Op. 21; Piano Trio in F minor, Op. 65 (Trio Fontenay).









Exploring these excellent and expertly crafted works - the Trio Fontenay delivers top-notch playing here, imo.


----------



## Blancrocher

Dutilleux: Symphony 2, Métaboles, The Shadows of Time (Graf)


----------



## Guest

elgars ghost said:


> I'd say you (as well as I) am out of luck here - Melodiya's latest edition was soon out of print (they never seem to release their product for export in any great quantity) and I haven't heard of any plans to reissue it. The individual Kondrashin discs are equally cost-prohibitive. Seems like it's a classic case of keeping an eye open and maybe strike lucky on e-bay or Amazon. Unless, of course, anyone knows different.


I kick myself daily for not buying the set on Amazon just a few months ago when it was offered for only $89!


----------



## Guest

Vaneyes said:


> For *Chopin* death day (1849), Sonata 2.


Has it been remastered? (Not that it needed remastering, as those recordings sounded very good from the beginning.)


----------



## Vasks

_Lighter listening_

*Suppe - Overture to "Die Heimkehr von der Hochzeit" (Walter/Marco Polo)
Bizet - Jeux d'enfants (Dutoit/London)
Godard - Suite de trois morceaux (Milan/Chandos)
Dvorak - Polonaise in E-flat (Neumann/Orfeo)*


----------



## D Smith

For Saturday Symphony: Mendelssohn Reformation Symphony. I first listened to my go-to set with Kurt Masur conducting Leipzig Gewandhaus in a fine performance. Then I streamed Abbado/LSO and really enjoyed that a lot; very fiery and lively. Thanks to Realdealblues for the write up on this set which I'll be adding to my wish list.


----------



## Mahlerian

Mendelssohn: Symphony #5 in D minor, "Reformation"
London Symphony Orchestra, cond. Abbado


----------



## Kivimees

Just returned from spending the whole day hauling firewood into the woodshed.

Outdoor concert was as follows:

Mendelssohn Symphony 5 (see latest Saturday Symphony thread)

Then some Paderewski









Followed by some Debussy









Followed by some Brahms









Followed by some Respighi









Followed by some Stanford









And finally some RVW (Symphony 6)

My ears are the only part of my body not in pain.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

*Richard Strauss
Don Quixote Op.35
Death and Transfiguration Op.24*
BPO, Herbert von Karajan, Pierre Fournier ('cello), Giusto Cappone (viola) [DG, 1998]


----------



## Dr Johnson

No. 3


----------



## bejart

Joseph Martin Kraus (1756-1792): Overture to "Olympie"

Uwe Grodd conducting the New Zealand Symphony Orchestra


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Swallisch really pulls out the suavity with the ending of the _Engelkonzert_ ("Angelic Concert"). I love his caressing touch with the Philadelphia strings.










Stokowski's thirties _Petrushka_ is pure wizardry. The strings have a hovering effect in parts.










_Three Pieces_


----------



## omega

*Wagner*
_Götterdämmerung - Acts II & III_
Georg Solti & _allii_


----------



## Morimur




----------



## George O

Staffan Scheja: Porträtt

pieces by Bach, Beethoven, Schumann, Chopin, Debussy, Liszt, Satie, Rachmaninoff, Gershwin, and Ginastera

Staffan Scheja, piano

CD on LCM (Sweden), from 1989


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Mussorgsky, Night on Bald Mountain*

Vividly engineered.


----------



## Mahlerian

Schoenberg: Chamber Symphony in E, (arr. Webern)
Ensemble Musique Oblique, cond. Herreweghe









This arrangement is for piano, flute, clarinet, violin, and cello (the same instruments as Pierrot lunaire).


----------



## Heliogabo

Mahlerian said:


> Schoenberg: Chamber Symphony in E, (arr. Webern)
> Ensemble Musique Oblique, cond. Herreweghe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This arrangement is for piano, flute, clarinet, violin, and cello (the same instruments as Pierrot lunaire).


The first Pierrot lunaire version I've heard. I still like it a lot.


----------



## Mahlerian

Heliogabo said:


> The first Pierrot lunaire version I've heard. I still like it a lot.


I'm fond of it too. I think the ensemble playing is excellent and the use of a non-classically trained performer complete with a very theatrical performing style is probably more authentic than the typical recording.


----------



## Heliogabo

*Giacinto Scelsi*
_Natura renovatur_

I finally got this yesterday. It is my first Scelsi recording. I was intrigued by some posts here in TC about this composer and wow! It is such a great discovering! Last night I was absolutely aborbed in this music while my wife was totally scared. Now she's out and I can give a second spin to this wonderful cd.


----------



## Guest

Enjoying some vinyl with my new Musical Surroundings Nova II phono stage--sounds great!


----------



## Asterix77

Dvorak: requiem......


----------



## bejart

Joseph Schubert (1757-1837): Viola Concerto in C Major

Les Solistes de Montpelier-Moscou -- Gerard Causse, viola


----------



## Manxfeeder

Heliogabo said:


> I finally got this yesterday. It is my first Scelsi recording. I was intrigued by some posts here in TC about this composer and wow! It is such a great discovering!


I'm dropping what I'm listening to and putting this on. It's funny people's reaction to this music: some are frightened, some hear the voice of death. I just hear wonderful sounds.


----------



## Eramirez156

*Partita for Orchestra*
*William Walton*

*Symphony No. 10 ( 2 mvts.)*
*Gustav Mahler*









*The Cleveland Orchestra

George Szell*

_Epic LC 3568_


----------



## opus55

Leoncavallo: Pagliacci
_Bergonzi | Carlyle | Taddei
Coro e Orchestra del Teatro alla Scala | Karajan_


----------



## ProudSquire

*Brahms*

String Sextet No. 1 In B Flat Major, Op. 18








It just gets better and better. Magnificent! :tiphat:


----------



## Morimur




----------



## Eramirez156

*Suite from Le Coq d'Or / Capriccio Espagnol*
*Nikolai Rimsky-Kosakov*









*The French National Orchestra

Roger Desormiere*

_Capitol P-8155_


----------



## omega

*Sibelius*
_Symphony No.2_
Sir Colin Davis | London Symphony Orchestra


----------



## eljr

*Andrea Bocelli / Zubin Mehta / Orquestra de la Comunitat Valenciana / Jennifer Wilson
Puccini: Turandot*


----------



## AClockworkOrange

I have corrected an oversight in my listening. I have just listened to Toscanini's interpretation of Beethoven's Ninth Symphony with the NBC forces on YouTube.

This is my first introduction to Toscanini's Beethoven. A few brief initial thoughts:
- Just as Szell would do himself, Toscanini seems to preempt the HIP sound. A very taut, clean and clear sound.
- The sound quality was surprisingly good.
- Toscanini doesn't surpass Furtwängler for my tastes. I enjoyed the Toscanini a great deal as a contrast to my norm and I respect Toscanini's work a great deal but to me, it can be perhaps a little mechanical at times. Subjectively, I simply prefer Furtwängler's more organic and flexible approach. 
- It is however a great performance and I prefer it to those of Chailly and Immerseel whose Ninths are underwhelming - too fast for my tastes. Toscanini is on the threshold but doesn't overshoot it for me on this particular recording which looks made for TV.
- I would definitely listen to Toscanini further on YouTube, in Beethoven and others.


----------



## johnnysc

Elgar - Enigma Variations

London Philharmonic/Leonard Slatkin


----------



## tortkis

Marschallin Blair said:


> Were Gavin Bryars and Tom Hardy separated at birth?
> 
> Incidentally, if you haven't seen the British dark comedy film_ Bronson_- you owe it to yourself to check it out. I was 'literally' falling off the couch with paroxysms of giggles.
> 
> Its a sort of Stanley-Kubrick-meets-Terry-Gilliam fare that is based on a real life prison inmate who would 'not' play by the rules.
> 
> Verdi and Wagner pieces are tracked to certain scenes throughout the film- and the ending of the film (no I won't spoil it for you) where the guards try to take Tom Hardy down is tracked to the ending chords of "The Entry of the Gods Into Valhalla."
> 
> _I was laughing so hard_ that my head felt like a frozen pineapple afterwards. Awesome laughter through and through.


The film looks interesting, thanks. I really like the photo of that Bryars album.

Now listening to David Behrman's Unforeseen Events (XI, 1991). Ben Neill's mutantrumpet is wonderful.


----------



## Haydn man

Another enjoyable performance from the eighties


----------



## Balthazar

Another Brahms weekend.

*Brahms ~ The Piano Quartets.* Marc-André Hamelin teams up with the Leopold String Trio.

*Brahms ~ Hungarian Dances.* Arrangement for violin and piano played wonderfully by Hagai Shaham and Arnon Erez.

*Brahms ~ The Sextets.* Stern, Laredo, Ma, et al. in this classic recording.


----------



## George O

Kurt Weill (1900-1950)

String Quartet in B Minor (1918)

String Quartet No. 1, op 8 (1923)

The Sequoia String Quartet:
Yoko Matsuda, violin
Miwako Watanabe, violin
James Dunham, viola
Robert Martin, cello

on Nonesuch (Los Angeles), from 1984


----------



## Vronsky

*Works by Giacinto Scelsi*










Scelsi: Works by Giacinto Scelsi
Pranam I (soprano voice, 12 instruments & tape)
Anagamin (11 strings)
Quattro pezzi (chamber orchestra)
String Quartet No. 4
Okanagon (harp, tamtam & double bass)
String Quartet No. 2


----------



## starthrower

If I had a Super Audio player, I'd get the new hanssler recording.


----------



## Vaneyes

For "Saturday Symphony" listening, *Mendelssohn*: Symphony 5, w. NYPO/LB (rec.1966).

Courtesy of YT:

*



*


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 2003, 2010.


----------



## Vaneyes

Kontrapunctus said:


> Has it {DG Centenary Collection/Pogo-Chopin, Ravel, Prokofiev}been remastered? (Not that it needed remastering, as those recordings sounded very good from the beginning.)


Yes, these 1981 (Chopin ADD) and 1982 (Ravel, Prokofiev DDD) recordings were newly-remastered ('Original-Image Bit-Processing') for this 1998 reissue. :tiphat:


----------



## opus55

Mascagni: Cavalleria Rusticana
_Baltsa | Domingo | Baniewicz | Pons | Mentzer
Chorus of the Royal Opera House, Convent Garden
Philharmonia Orchestra | Sinopoli_










Cilea: Adriana Lecouvreur
_Tebaldi | Del Monaco | Simionato | Fioravanti
Orchestra e coro dell'Accademia di Santa Cecilia, Roma | Capuana_










Italian operas all day..


----------



## Blancrocher

Jussi Bjorling, "Ch'ella mi creda"


----------



## George O

Englische Gitarrenmusik

pieces by Francis Cutting, Daniell Batchelar, Thomas Robinson, John Dowland, Michael C. Camidge, John W. Duarte, John McCabe, and Thea Musgrave

Siegfried Behrend, guitar
Takashi Ochi, second guitar

on Deutsche Grammophon (Germany), from 1971

5 stars

details:
http://www.discogs.com/Cutting-Batchelar-Robinson-Dowland-Camidge-Duarte-McCabe-Musgrave-Siegfried-Behrend-English-Guitar-M/master/869970

Puzzlingly, Behrend got bumped off the cover of a different record below for an unidentified woman:


----------



## Weston

Heliogabo said:


> . . . I was intrigued by some posts here in TC about [Scelsi] and wow! It is such a great discovering! Last night I was absolutely absorbed in this music while my wife was totally scared. . .


Adding to my must have list then!


----------



## bejart

Johann Nepomunk Hummel (1778-1837): String Quartet in G Major, Op.30, No.2

Delme String Quartet: Galina Solodchin and John Trusler, violins -- John Underwood, viola -- Jonathan Williams, cello


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Ravel, String Quartet*


----------



## Becca

Rossini - La Cenerentola
Garanca / Brownlee / Corbelli
Metriopolitan Opera Orch / Benini
(Listening, not watching!)

This evening I felt like getting into a longer piece but wasn't up to anything intense, so this seemed like the ideal solution. If you want to know more about this version, see my review in the Opera / Current listening & watching forum.


----------



## EDaddy

http://postimage.org/

These works have really grown on me. They are at once dense and uncompromising; at times dissonant and pointy. Always intense and definitely not for every mood. But then again, what is?


----------



## ArtMusic




----------



## Weston

*A Pair of Ones and One Without One.*

*Stravinsky: Symphony No. 1*
Vladimir Ashkenazy / St. Petersburg Philharmonic










I didn't really know Stravinsky ever numbered his symphonies, but this is how the album designates it. Though not without its moments, it's not one of Stravinsky's stronger works, but he gets a break for it being Op. 1.

*Gerhard: Violin Concerto *
Colin Davis / BBC Symphony Orchestra / Yfrah Neaman, violin










At first I wondered if this is a concerto for dog whistle. That violin soars up into the stratosphere. It sounds great though, not screechy. This composer is interesting in that he mixes serial and common practice techniques. So he's easing his audience into the then modern world rather than pushing them in to sink or swim. I've greatly enjoyed the symphony on this "disc" a few times, and now I can say the violin concerto is as enjoyable. The finale seems as complex as Schoenberg's violin concerto

*Bartok: Piano Concerto No.1, BB 91, Sz. 83 *
Claudio Abbado / Chicago Symphony Orchestra / Maurizio Pollini, piano










Lots of mighty banging going on. I can tell a great deal of skill is required to tackle this beast, but I was loosing focus and wasn't able to perceive themes and development. So this listen wasn't as deep as the work deserves. Maybe next time.


----------



## Pugg

Franck: Violin Sonata + Brahms: Horn Trio (Perlman, Tuckwell)


----------



## Pugg

opus55 said:


> Leoncavallo: Pagliacci
> _Bergonzi | Carlyle | Taddei
> Coro e Orchestra del Teatro alla Scala | Karajan_


Unbeatable recording :tiphat:


----------



## Pugg

Vaneyes said:


> Recorded 2003, 2010.


Tharaud is one of the best pianist, please try his recording of Bach Goldberg variations.


----------



## Weston

Manxfeeder said:


> I'm dropping what I'm listening to and putting this on. It's funny people's reaction to this music: some are frightened, some hear the voice of death. I just hear wonderful sounds.
> 
> View attachment 76535


I'm sampling this on Spotify before bed -- probably not a good idea.  It does come across as terrifying. It's not just the dissonance. That bass rumble is a little disturbing. But I like it!

Of course, I thought Ligeti was terrifying too when I first heard his music so many decades ago. Now I think it's amazing and often beautiful.


----------



## Pugg

opus55 said:


> Mascagni: Cavalleria Rusticana
> _Baltsa | Domingo | Baniewicz | Pons | Mentzer
> Chorus of the Royal Opera House, Convent Garden
> Philharmonia Orchestra | Sinopoli_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cilea: Adriana Lecouvreur
> _Tebaldi | Del Monaco | Simionato | Fioravanti
> Orchestra e coro dell'Accademia di Santa Cecilia, Roma | Capuana_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Italian operas all day..


What a lovely day you must have had :tiphat:


----------



## tortkis

William Russell (1905-1992): Made In America ~ The Complete Works - Essential Music (mode, 1993)








http://www.moderecords.com/catalog/034russell.html
_"William Russell was, along with his friends John Cage, Henry Cowell and Lou Harrison, one of the seminal figures in modern percussion music."_

Powerful music.


----------



## Arsakes

Sorry for the long absence. I've been listening and listening for days without posting here. I wanted to finish a composers full records (that I have) before writing them here. Then I would move to another composer. (stupid reason/method, I know)

So been listening
all works of:
*Dvorak
Sibelius
Khachaturian
Saint-Saens
Balakirev
Bruckner
Alan Hovhaness
Gustav Holst
Elgar
Mussorgsky*

maybe half the works of:
*Brahms
Schumann
Rachmaninov
Berwald
Korsakov
Shostakovich
Haydn
*

Yesterday and the day before it to be specific:

*Sibelius*:
Lemminkäinen Suite, Op.22
The Wood Nymph, Op.15
Kullervo, Op.7
Symphony No.5 and 6


----------



## Pugg

Can't get enough of those beautiful sung Sonnets.
*Renée Fleming *


----------



## Grizzled Ghost

^^^ @Arsakes: Easier no doubt for some composers than others. I could breeze through my Holst in an hour; but a Sibelius or Brahms traversal is a major undertaking.


----------



## Pugg

​*Vivaldi: Nisi Dominus , Two Moters etc/
Teresa Berganza.*


----------



## Kevin Pearson

I make my triumphant return to classical music listening with Johannes Brahms Complete Piano Trio set performed by the Wanderer Trio. This is one of the finest recordings I have heard of these trios. The Wanderer Trio plays with such passion, vibrancy and emotional depth that you are just mesmerized. You find yourself so moved by portions of these pieces that you almost want to cry. The engineering and production quality is impeccable as well. Unfortunately the price of obtaining this set on CD is costly because it's out of print. So, mp3 is the only cost effective means of owning it I'm afraid. 










Kevin


----------



## senza sordino

It was Brahms day here at Haus Senza Sordino
Brahms Piano trios Op 8, Op 101, Op 87 and Op Post. 
View attachment 76552

Brahms Serenades 1&2
View attachment 76553

Symphonies 3&4
View attachment 76554

Requiem
View attachment 76555

String Quintets 1&2
View attachment 76556


----------



## starthrower

Beautiful ballet score by Dutch composer Leo Smit. I like everything I've heard by this guy.


----------



## opus55

Donizetti

L'Elisir D'Amore
_Battle | Pavarotti
MET | Levine_










La Fille du Régiment
_Sutherland | Pavarotti
ROH | Bonynge_










Nothing but Italian operas today!


----------



## Pugg

*Renée Fleming* ; various composers​


----------



## Dr Johnson

No. 5


----------



## KenOC

Beethoven, Piano Concerto No. 4, Stephen Kovacevich with the BBC Symphony Orchestra, Sir Colin Davis conducting. Possibly the finest piano concerto ever written in a superlative performance.


----------



## Pugg

​*Puccini; Madama Butterfly.
Freni/ Pavarotti/ Ludwig/ Kerns*
.
Maestro von Karajan , the cast and the V.P all on top form :tiphat:


----------



## Dr Johnson

No. 5


----------



## omega

*Ravel*
_Works for solo piano_
Alexandre Tharaud


----------



## Danilo

Concerto for Piano and Orchestra No.4 in G major, op.58

Piano: Maurizio Pollini
Wiener Philharmoniker - Karl Böhm


----------



## TurnaboutVox

*Martinů - Complete Piano Trios
Cinq pieces breves, Trio no. 1
Bergerettes
Trio no. 2 in D minor
Trio no. 3 in C*
Prague Trio (Jiří Klika, violin ; Václav Jírovec, violoncello ; Arnošt Střížek, piano)[Music Vars, 1997]










*Beethoven - Piano Sonatas
No. 22 in F, Op. 54
No. 27 in E minor, Op. 90
No. 28 in A, Op. 101*
Alfred Brendel [Philips, 1994]


----------



## Pugg

​
*Handel; Concerti grossi ,op6 , 1-4*
B.P/ _Herbert von Karajan _


----------



## Jeff W

*In which there is more Mendelssohn*

Good morning TC from cold and cloudy Albany!









More (really the same) from Felix Mendelssohn. The Symphonies No. 4 'Italian' and No. 5 'Reformation' this time with Arturo Toscanini conducting the NBC Symphony Orchestra.


----------



## Sonata

Ravel for my drive time


----------



## Pugg

CHOPIN Polonaise-fantaisie • Études, op.10/1 & 12 • Ballade No.4


----------



## science




----------



## johnnysc

Johann Christian Bach - Salve Regina

Emma Kirby
Markus Schafer


----------



## Fat Bob

Disc 3 of this set. Sublime.


----------



## Pugg

​*Strauss; Four last Songs.
Lucia Popp.*


----------



## Biwa

Johann Christian Bach
Symphonies Concertantes Vol.2

The Hanover Band
Anthony Halstead (conductor)


----------



## Bas

This afternoon, on the radio, a live performance of Beethoven seven in the ConcertGebouw.

After that I proceeded with a mass, it being sunday and all:

Johann Sebastian Bach - Missa in Bm
By Collegium Vocale Gent, Dorothee Mields [soprano], Hana Blažiková [soprano], Damien Guillon [countertenor], Thomass Hobbs [tenor], Peter Kooij [bass], Philippe Herreweghe [dir.], on φ


----------



## bejart

Biwa said:


> View attachment 76563
> 
> 
> Johann Christian Bach
> Symphonies Concertantes Vol.2
> 
> The Hanover Band
> Anthony Halstead (conductor)


Just picked up that set and enjoying it immensely. 
Now ---
Francesco Durante (1684-1755): String Concerto No.1 in F Minor

Giancarlo De Lorenzo directing the Ensemble Vox Aurae


----------



## Pugg

​
*Schubert: Mass D 950.*
Soloists / V.P

Claudio Abbado


----------



## ptr

Some afternoon rattlin' of the subwoofers!

Great Australasian Organs Vol 7 / *The Organ of Christchurch Town Hall* (Priory)










Martin Setchell organist

*Ernst Helmuth Flammer* - superverso per organo (Neos)










Christoph Maria Moosmann at the Rieger Organ of Vierzehnheiligen Basilica

/ptr


----------



## johnnysc

Sacred Classics


----------



## starthrower

Sonata said:


> Ravel for my drive time


I'm listening to disc 2 this morning. Ma mere l'Oye is such a thing of beauty!


----------



## Heliogabo

*Ludwig van Beethoven*
_Piano concerto in D Major_ (after violin concerto LvB transcription)
Daniel Barenboim, piano and conductor
English Chamber Orchestra

I was looking for one of the Naxos recordings of this transcription but I'm very please that I found this superb recording instead (at Naxos price).


----------



## Vasks

_This disc got its first hearing today_


----------



## Pugg

​
*Puccini; Tosca.*
_Domingo/ Malfitano/ Raimomdi.
Zubin Metha _conducting


----------



## Andolink

Been dipping into this luscious set:


----------



## johnnysc

Mahler - Symphony No. 8

Atlanta Symphony Orchestra/Robert Shaw


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 2005.


----------



## Vaneyes

October 18, 1904, *Mahler*: Symphony 5 world premiere, w. Gurzenich Orchestra Cologne/Mahler.

Recorded 1996.


----------



## pmsummer

SHORT RIDE IN A FAST MACHINE
THE WOUND-DRESSER
SHAKER LOOPS
*John Adams*
Bournemouth Symphony Orchestra
Marin Alsop - conductor

_Naxos_


----------



## ProudSquire

*Anton Rubinstein*

Cello Concerto No 2 in D minor, Op. 96


----------



## Vaneyes

ABM plays Sonata No. 5 in C for *Galuppi *birthday (1706).

Courtesy of YT:


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1985.


----------



## Sonata

Listening to some new to me Valery Gergiev  I really enjoy his work as a conductor.


----------



## pmsummer

HEROES SYMPHONY
THE LIGHT
*Philip Glass*
Bournemouth Symphony Orchestra
Marin Alsop - conductor

_Naxos_


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1986 -'92.


----------



## Mahlerian

Well, I don't really need an excuse to listen to
Mahler: Symphony No. 5
London Philharmonic Orchestra, cond. Tennstedt


----------



## Vaneyes

George O said:


> ....Puzzlingly, Behrend got bumped off the cover of a different record below for an unidentified woman:


Okay by me. Ole indeed.


----------



## bejart

Mozart: Horn Concerto No.2 in E Flat, KV 417

Orpheus Chamber Orchestra -- William Purvis, horn


----------



## tortkis

Anthoine Boesset: Je meurs sans mourir / French Airs De Cour (Alpha)
Le Poème Harmonique, Vincent Dumestre









French Airs De Cour by Antoine Boesset (1586-1643). The performance is vivacious, the singing is clear and beautiful.


----------



## jim prideaux

COE and Abbado performing Schubert 3rd and 4th Symphonies


----------



## Blancrocher

Paul Crossley playing Debussy's Suite Bergamasque, Pour le piano, etc.


----------



## Sonata

OK, these ones aren't purely classical. One is an orchestral film score and the other is (sorry guys!) classical crossover. Feel free to comment if such albums should be in non-classical in the future.


----------



## johnnysc

Cavalli - Vespro della beata Vergine

Concerto Palatino/Bruce Dickey


----------



## DaveS

The Music Makers
Dame Janet Baker, the LPO Chorus
London Philharmonic Orchestra (rec 1967)


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Glazunov, Saxophone Concerto.*


----------



## Balthazar

Brahms weekend continues...

*Brahms ~ Ein deutsches Requiem.* John Eliot Gardiner leads the ORR.

*Brahms ~ String Quartets; Piano Quintet.* The Gringolts Quartet, joined by Peter Laul on piano for the Quintet.

*Brahms ~ Horn Trio.* Isabelle Faust, Teunis van der Zwart, and Alexander Melnikov perform in this fantastic HIP recording.


----------



## Heliogabo

*The Harmonious Blacksmith*










*George Frideric Handel*
_Harpsichord Suite No. 5 In E, HWV 430"The Harmonious Blacksmith"_ 
*Johann Kaspar Ferdinand Fischer*
_Passacaglia in D Minor_
*François Couperin*
_Les baricades Mystérieuses_
*Johann Sebastian Bach* 
_Italian Concerto in F, BWV 971_ 
*Jean-Philippe Rameau *
_Suite in G major, Gavotte avec 6 doubles_
*Giuseppe Domenico Scarlatti* 
_Sonata in E, K.380_ 
_Sonata in E major, K.381_
*Joseph-Hector Fiocco*
_Pièces de clavecin Op.1. Adagio in G minor_
*Louis-Claude Daquin*
_Premier livre de pieces de clavecin. Le coucou_
*Claude-Béninge Balbastre*
_Premier livre de pièces de clavecin. La Suzanne_

Trevor Pinnock, harpsichord :tiphat:


----------



## AClockworkOrange

Joseph Haydn's Symphonies 92-94 performed beautifully by Sir Thomas Beecham & *his* Royal Philharmonic Orchestra.

Haydn being played as it should be - with vigour, poise and passion. Whilst the instrumentation and techniques are resolutely not HIP, Beecham harnesses Haydn's energy and character in the music wonderfully. I also understand the scores used may be 'corrupted' editions. Be that as it may, I treasure and wouldn't trade Beecham's recordings.

Beecham would make the top three in Haydn's London Symphonies for me, along with Jochum/LPO and Szell/Cleveland. For what it's worth, top five would also include Bernstein/New York and presently Davis/RCO.


----------



## Alfacharger

One by the sea. Nystroem's masterpiece, the Sinfonia del Mare.










Then by land. Vaughan Williams' score to the film Scott of the Antartctic.


----------



## George O

John Jacobsson (1835-1909)

Pianokvartett d-moll, op 7

Pianotrio g-moll, op 44

Margot Nyström, piano
Per Sandklef, violin
Thomas Sundkvist, viola
Ake Olofsson, cello

on Bluebell (Sweden), from 1985


----------



## gHeadphone

Powerful Jacqueline DuPre


----------



## Guest

As their name suggests, these people really know how to record a piano, and Babayan is an amazing virtuoso.


----------



## ProudSquire

*Paganini*

*Violin Concerto No. 4 in D minor*


----------



## Ken B

*Seon box*



ProudSquire said:


> *Paganini*
> 
> *Violin Concerto No. 4 in D minor*
> View attachment 76578


I just got the big Seon box and am listening to the third disc, which is Gregorian chant. Wonderful recording.


----------



## EDaddy

http://postimage.org/

Fantasia & Fugue in A Minor
Sviatoslav Richter

Monster pianist


----------



## Heliogabo

*Zelenka is here*










*Jan Dismas Zelenka*
_Trios sonatas Nos. 1-6_

Heinz Holliger, Maurice Bourgue, oboe
Sascho Grawiloff, violin
Klaus Thunemann, basoon
Lucio Buccarella, double bass
Christiane Jacottet, harpsichord

Recorded in 1972

Beautiful music from a barroque composer that deserves more attention.


----------



## pmsummer

*Following the current trend in contemporary composition/recording... Bach Reimagined.*










BACH RECITAL
_Italian Concerto
BWV 828, 971, 914_
J.S. Bach
*Glenn Gould* - piano

_Columbia_


----------



## Mahlerian

Mendelssohn: Symphony No. 3 in A minor "Scottish," Overture "The Fair Melusina"
London Symphony Orchestra, cond. Abbado


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1990.


----------



## deprofundis

*John Dowland *- Flow my tears and other lute songs, just 10 bucks it was a fabuleous naxos, sweet and tender renaissance music, charming.I had a lisen whit my sister and the music did not bother her , she usually hate classic.Than wright now im lisening to* Vangelis *- Antartica based on a japanese film of the same name, very very good stuff, So i guess i did the right choice buying this one instead of albedo .34 (if im correct whit the title). Cheers folks on TC and i would recommend both of these cd if you dont have em allready.


----------



## ProudSquire

*Saint-Saëns *

Violin Concerto No. 2 in C Major








More Violin Concertos! :tiphat:


----------



## starthrower

Fantastic set of performances re-issued on Brilliant Classics.


----------



## bejart

Franz Anton Hoffmeister (1754-1812): Divertimento No.3 in B Flat

Consortium Classicum


----------



## Blancrocher

Souzay in Fauré's Après un rêve


----------



## tortkis

The Art of the Baroque Trumpet, Vol. 3 (Naxos)
Niklas Eklund (baroque trumpet), Susanne Ryden (soprano)








Works of Handel (1685-1759), Caldara (c.1670-1736), Fux (1660-1741), Predieri (1688-1767), Stradella (1644-1682), Scarlatti (1660-1725)

I had no idea that the combination of soprano and trumpet could be so exquisite.


----------



## senza sordino

Rachmaninov Vespers. A while ago, I bought the small set "five classic albums" of the Choir of the King's College, Cambridge. This is in the set. 
View attachment 76580

Arensky Piano Trio no 1, Tchaikovsky Piano Trio
View attachment 76581

Tchaikovsky and Glazunov Violin Concerti
View attachment 76582

Shostakovich Symphonies 2&15
View attachment 76583

Shostakovich Piano Concerti 1&2, Quintet for piano and strings
View attachment 76584


----------



## Eramirez156

*Still working my way through the LPs, that I bought last weekend.*

Tonight the focus is on *Prokofiev *

*Symphonies Nos. 5 & 1*
*Sergei Prokofiev *









*Concerts Colonne Orchestra

Jascha Horenstein*

_Vox PL 9170_

__________________

And 
*Symphonies Nos. 2 & 7*









*USSR State Philharmonic Orchestra
USSR State Radio Symphony Orchestra

Gennady Rozhdestvensky*

_Everest 3241_


----------



## Pugg

​
Schubert: Rosamunde/ Weber & Schumann Overtures

MUNCHINGER / WP (1974)


----------



## Pugg

ProudSquire said:


> *Paganini*
> 
> *Violin Concerto No. 4 in D minor*
> View attachment 76578


A set everyone should have :tiphat:


----------



## Weston

*I usually put a title here to help identify the listening session.*

*Milhaud: Suite for Violin, Clarinet & Piano* 
The Ensemble da Camera of Washington










Milhaud seems to have a knack for miniatures. This is a short and sweet suite, so similar to others of Les Six, but also uniquely his own timeless easy going style with hints of jazz.

*John Mitchell: Piano Quartet, Op. 27 *
Sheremetyev Ensemble










This is not a bad work, but is a little frenetic for my taste, though competantly played. I may be biased because composers are not supposed to have such mundane English / American sounding names. Their names should all sound like "Ignatius van Hummdinger" or something unpronounceable for mere mortals. The piece is closer in feeling to 1877 than to its 1977 composition date, not that that should matter. I'll grant that movement 3 is quite lovely. I think this is something I downloaded over a decade ago from the performers' or composer's web site. The other works listed are not in my catalog, and I would certainly have remembered this -- um -- cover design.

*Isang Yun: String Quartet No. 6 *
Amati Quartet










Now this is really something! There is so much portamento (if I can use that term with strings) I am reminded of wolves howling at the moon, or maybe a quartet of theremins at times. Yet it is not too jarring either. I can't say I've heard a style similar to this before. Thoroughly interesting.


----------



## opus55

Mozart: Le Nozze di Figaro


----------



## Marschallin Blair

opus55 said:


> Donizetti
> 
> L'Elisir D'Amore
> _Battle | Pavarotti
> MET | Levine_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> La Fille du Régiment
> _Sutherland | Pavarotti
> ROH | Bonynge_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing but Italian operas today!












Gorgeous choices- I love them both.

Have you ever heard Ileana Cotubras' Adina?- for me she just takes the dramatic cake.


----------



## opus55

Marschallin Blair said:


> ...
> 
> Have you ever heard Ileana Cotubras' Adina?- for me she just takes the dramatic cake.


No, I'll take a mental note of that.


----------



## Pugg

​You've seen this before by Heliogabo.
Thanks for reminding me .:tiphat:

Piano concerto in D Major (after violin concerto LvB transcription)
Daniel Barenboim, piano and conductor
English Chamber Orchestra


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Callas' '54 Karajan/La Scala _Lucia_ is revelatory. The "_Qui ricovriamo_" and "_La vita a noi sara_" have to be heard to be believed.

I've never heard a voice with such power and ferocity of attack- but at the same time with such flexibility, smoothness, and expressive legato.

The crowd goes absolutely NUTS for her singing. Anyone would, not just _La Scala_. The caliber of this singing has never been heard before or since (well, her '55 Berlin _Lucia_ has more finessed color and shadings to it, admittedly- but the awesome Olympian power of Callas' voice is more in evidence here).

The recorded sound quality of this performance is a travesty- and what's even more outrageous is that there are missing sections to the two aforementioned cuts in Act III, Scene One.

All the same, I'm just thrilled that there is a recording of this performance though- no matter how austere the sound. This is some of the most exciting singing I've ever heard in my life. Completely galvanizing in every way.









_
Troyens_, Act V, Scenes 2 & 3










_Kreutzer_


----------



## Marschallin Blair

opus55 said:


> No, I'll take a mental note of that.


I really hope you do.

The infectious joy of Cotubras' singing just sweeps me off my feet every time.


----------



## Pugg

opus55 said:


> Mozart: Le Nozze di Figaro


In it's style it;s one of the best .
I prefer a bigger orchestra though


----------



## Marschallin Blair

1942 live Furtwangler/BPO Schubert's_ Ninth_










Entire passionately conceived performance


----------



## Pugg

​*Ravel ; Gaspard de la Nuit.*
_Stefan Vlada_r


----------



## OldFashionedGirl

_On Spotify:_







*Stravinsky *- _The Rite of Spring_ 
Leonard Bernstein. London Symphony Orchestra.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Bach*; Suites Nos. 1-4


----------



## ptr

*Sergei Rakhmaninoff* - Symphonic Dances (Emergo Classics)










Het Koninklijk Concertgebouworkest u. Kirill Kondrashin

Could well be the ultimate version of the "Symphonic Dances"!!?

/ptr


----------



## KenOC

Three of the most famous sets of "big" keyboard variations. A triple threat in one 3-disc album -- Bach, Beethoven, and Rzewski. Igor Levit, who's always pretty darned good. Listening to Beethoven's Diabelli's now.


----------



## Tasto solo

helenora said:


> *Jan Dismas Zelenka Requiem in c-moll*. It's may be a "sacred music" phase of my listening.  As someone very well said here on TC "sometimes we listen to more of symphonies, sometimes vocal music, solo, etc and all of them are different phases of listening experience.


It's a nice work, though almost certainly not by Zelenka. I believe I read somewhere that the attribution to Zelenka comes from a scribbled "Zelenka?" on the autograph held in Prague by someone in the 19th century. Zelenka has a pretty characteristic style and this requiem, lovely as it is, doesn't correspond.


----------



## Pugg

​*Verdi; Simon Boccanegra.*
_Freni/ Cappucilli/ Carreras/ Ghiaurov, et al.
Claudio Abbado conducting._:tiphat:


----------



## Josh

First spin: a frothy frolic through fields of four-leafed fromunda fromage.


----------



## neoshredder

It's been awhile. Listening to "The Best of Boccherini." 
http://www.amazon.com/Best-Boccherini-Including-Minuet/dp/B00000416O/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1445242343&sr=8-1&keywords=The+best+of+boccherini


----------



## Musicophile

My favorite Four Seasons.









http://musicophilesblog.com/2015/10/19/my-favorite-four-seasons-by-giuliano-carmignola/


----------



## elgar's ghost

Very little listening for me over the weekend as I was more preoccupied than usual - hopefully today/tonight will be different.

Beethoven - Piano Concertos 3-5, Triple Concerto, Romances for Violin & Orchestra 1 and 2 and Violin Concerto:


----------



## schigolch




----------



## Arsakes

*Schubert*'s Symphony Fragments in D and Symphonies No.1-5


----------



## Pugg

​*Puccini; Messa di Gloria*
_Carreras/ Prey.
Claudio Scimone _conducting


----------



## Dr Johnson

No. 6


----------



## Pugg

​*Haydn/ Boccherini; Cello concertos*
_Du Pré / Barenboim _


----------



## Jeff W

*In which it is cold*

Good morning TC from cold and overcast Albany! No real theme last night\this morning.









Symphony No. 5 and the score to the ballet 'The Seasons' by Glazunov. Jose Serebrier conducting the Royal Scottish National Orchestra.









The Sonatas and Partitas for unaccompanied Violin by J. S. Bach. Isabelle Faust playing the violin.









String Symphonies No. 1 through 6 and No. 10 by the young Felix Mendelssohn. Roy Goodman conducting the strings of the Hanover Band.









Mozart's Violin Concertos and Sinfonia Concertante for Violin and Viola (K. 364). Rachel Barton Pine playing violin, Matthew Lipman playing viola (K. 364) and Neville Marriner conducting the Academy of St. Martin in the Fields.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

_Hebridean_










_Symphony No. 2_: _Summer Music_










_Khorovod_, "Infernal Dance"


----------



## Ariasexta

However, just 10 minute ago, I was listening to 









Medieval liturgy music, nice tranquil and nice.

30 minutes ago:

Villanelle from Orlando Di Lasso, Camerata Nova Napoletana. STR33374


----------



## Pugg

​*Schumann/ Prokofiev; Piano concertos.*
_Cliburn / Hendel._


----------



## Flamme

Some beautiful alla...




Inspired by posts on some topic here...


----------



## eljr

*Bruckner Orchester Linz / Dennis Russell Davies
Philip Glass: Symphony No. 10*


----------



## Marschallin Blair

_L'Foret enchantee_- this invigorating Wagnerian chase music deserves a better conductor than Gamba.










Pirate's Camp, Dorcon's shadow, Daybreak, Bacchanale










Entire disc


----------



## Orfeo

*Into the Distant Past

Nikolai Rimsky-Korsakov*
Opera in four acts "The Legend of the Invisible City of Kitezh."
-Nikolai Ohotnikov, Yuri Marusin, Galina Gorchakova, Diadkova, et al.
-The Kirov Orchestra & Chorus/Valery Gergiev.

*Alexander Glazunov*
Suite "From the Middle Ages."
Symphonic Poem "Stenka Razin."
-The Royal Scottish National Orchestra/Neemi Jarvi.

*Mikhail Ippolitov-Ivanov*
Three Musical Tableaux from "The Songs of Ossian", op. 56.
-The State Radio Symphony Orchestra of the USSR/Nikolai Golovanov.

*Mily Balakirev*
Symphonic Poem "Tamara."
-The State Radio Symphony Orchestra of the USSR/Nikolai Golovanov.

*Sergey Lyapunov *
Symphonic Poem "Hashish."
-The USSR State Symphony Orchestra/Yevgeny Svetlanov.


----------



## realdealblues

*Brahms: Symphony No. 4*

View attachment 76598


Gunter Wand/NDR Symphony Orchestra

*Bruckner: Symphony No. 1*

View attachment 76599


Gunter Wand/Cologne Radio Symphony Orchestra


----------



## Pugg

​*Chopin: Cello Sonata.
Du Pré/ Barenboim *


----------



## Eramirez156

*Concerto for Orchestra / Divertimento*
*Bela Bartok*









*Hungarian State Orchesta

Antal Dorati*

_Hungaraton SLPX 11437_


----------



## Marschallin Blair

First Act dialogue between Count and Countess










All Fleming cuts










Beethoven, _Triple Concerto_


----------



## Vasks

_We all treasure some albums over the many we own. Today I listened to one such record that for me is a Desert Island choice._


----------



## Guest

KenOC said:


> Three of the most famous sets of "big" keyboard variations. A triple threat in one 3-disc album -- Bach, Beethoven, and Rzewski. Igor Levit, who's always pretty darned good. Listening to Beethoven's Diabelli's now.


How do you like it? I'm eagerly awaiting my copy from Presto Classical.


----------



## D Smith

De Mauchat: Messe de Nostre Dame, Ensemble Gilles Binchois. This is a real bargain on Amz and fine performances from what I can tell.


----------



## Pugg

*Bizet: Carmen.
Moffo/ Corelli / Donath*/et al
_Lorin Maazel conducting_


----------



## johnnysc

Schubert - Sonatas For Piano D. 894 & D. 960

Jorg Demus


----------



## George O

Aram Khachaturian (1903-1978): Piano Concerto

Sergei Prokofiev (1891-1953): Piano Concerto No. 3 in C Major, op 26

Dickran Atamian, piano
Seattle Symphony / Gerard Schwarz

CD on Delos (Hollywood, California), from 1994


----------



## Blancrocher

Poulenc: 2-Piano Concerto, Piano Concerto, Aubade (Le Sage & co.)


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded March 1980, Henry Wood Hall, London.


----------



## Flamme

Going well with torrential rain...


----------



## Eramirez156

Another composition of *Bartok*, along with a piece of *Stravinsky *

*Music for Strings, Percussion and Celesta.*
*Bela Bartok*

*Song of the Nightingale ( Symphonic Poem)*
*Igor Stravinsky*









*Concertgebouw Orchestra of Amsterdam

Eduard van Beinum*

_Epic LC 3274_


----------



## Dr Johnson

No. 2


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1993/4.


----------



## johnnysc

Mahler - Symphony No. 9

Vienna Philharmonic/Bruno Walter


----------



## pmsummer

IN SEARCH OF DOWLAND
_Consort Music of John Dowland and Carl Rütti_
Lachrimae
*John Dowland*
Dowland-Suite
*Carl Rütti*
bFIVE Recorder Consort

_Coviello_


----------



## George O

Grant Johannesen Performs Rare Russian Repertoire

pieces by Rachmaninoff, Prokofiev, and Stravinsky

Grant Johannesen, piano

CD on Bonneville Classics (Salt Lake City), from 1995


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Menuhin RVW _Fifth_










Alwyn, _Symphony No. 3_










Blistering Levine Mars










Ethereal Karajan Neptune


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 2005.


----------



## AClockworkOrange

*Saint-Saens Symphony No.3 *performed by Michael Stern & the Kansas City Symphony. An excellent recording. I am listening to this ahead of going to see the piece live in concert performed by the London Philharmonic Orchestra on Friday :angel:








Prior to this however, it was *Shostakovich's Suite from 'Hamlet'* being performed by Vassily Sinaisky & the BBC Philharmonic. The best orchestral soundtracks are those which service the visual medium requirements whilst being able to stand alone and Shostakovich's work does so powerfully.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

I love the fire Cuban pianist Santiago Rodriguez brings to Rachmaninov.



















Shelley's much more laid back.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

^ Hi Bas! I'm off of work early. My PM box is full- and I just wanted to say hi before I logged off!


----------



## Mahlerian

Takemitsu: All in Twilight, Distance, Les Yeux Clos II, Piano Distance, Herbstlied (Tchaikovsky, arr. Takemitsu), Water Music, Rain Dreaming, Rain Tree
Ensemble Takemitsu









Rain Dreaming, for harpsichord, is based on a short little motif that also appears briefly in Pierrot lunaire. Given that Takemitsu was involved with the group that gave the Japanese premiere of Schoenberg's work, I wonder if it was a conscious appropriation?


----------



## ProudSquire

*Mozart*

Piano Concerto No.21 in C Major, K.467


----------



## George O

Niccolo Paganini (1782-1840)

Variations on a Theme by G. F. Händel
Variations on a Theme by J. Weigl
Variations on a Theme by G. Rossini from the opera "Cinderella"
Dances of the Witches, op 8

Victor Pikaizen, violin
Tatiana Pikaizen, piano (1-3)
Serafima Chernyakhovskaya, piano (4)

on Melodiya (USSR), from 1975


----------



## millionrainbows

Fetishing it for over three years, I'll be ordering this set of 24 CDs soon. I remember Graffman from an RCA vinyl LP of Prokofiev, and it was electrifying, and always stuck with me as the definitive Prokofiev with "tendons of steel" or whatever that analogy was. Strangely, when I heard Lang Lang play, I was struck with that same feeling; a feeling that "chi" energy was being transferred in some way from the pianist's hands and arms into the keyboard, creating a feeling of great force. It turns out that Graffman was Lang Lang's mentor at the Curtis Institute! Wow, am I psychic or what? Anyway, if you like 'lightning-bolt' pianism, this is the place.


----------



## Balthazar

*Chopin ~ Sonata No. 3; Mazurkas, Op. 59, et al.* I have been listening to the current Chopin Competition contenders and this week will be supplementing that with favorite recordings of past winners. Martha Argerich won First Prize in 1965, the same year she recorded this brilliant recital.

*Rzewski ~ De Profundis.* With text by Oscar Wilde (and much gasping), the composer performs this unique work on the nature of freedom.

*Boccherini ~ Guitar Quintets Nos. 1-3, G 445-447*. Zoltán Tokos plays guitar joined by the Danubius String Quartet on the first disc of this set.


----------



## millionrainbows

Vaneyes said:


> Recorded 2005.


What the haell?


----------



## Braddan

Elgar Sea Pictures (Janet Baker) The Dream of Gerontius (Gedda, Baker et al. Sir Adrian Boult)


----------



## Blancrocher

Liszt: Transcendental Etudes (Sviatoslav Richter; Prague, 1956)


----------



## Boothvoice

Last night....this








Earlier today...this








and tonight....One of my favorite performances and one of the best recorded discs in my collection ..


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Wellesz, Symphony No. 1*


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

Classical Period works for guitar & flute.


----------



## bejart

Franz Christoph Neubauer (1760-1795): Symphony in D Major, Op.11

Viktor Lukas conducting the Lukas Consort


----------



## ProudSquire

*Paganini *

Violin Concerto No. 2 in B minor, Op. 7 ' La Campanella '









:tiphat:


----------



## DiesIraeCX

*Debussy and Ravel*

My listening for the past couple of days.

*Maurice Ravel*: Introduction and Allegro for Harp, Flute, Clarinet, and String Quartet
- Piano Concerto in G (Martha Argerich/Abbado)
- Gaspard De La Nuit (Martha Argerich)

And a whole bunch of short Debussy pieces

*Claude Debussy*: En Blanc et Noir, 1915 (Alfons and Aloys Kontarsky) Music for two pianos
- Estampes, 1903 (Zoltan Kocsis)
- Images Oubliees, 1894 (Zoltan Kocsis)
- Petite Suite, 1888-9 (Zoltan Kocsis)
- Reverie, 1890 (Zoltan Kocsis)
- Page D'album, 1915 (Zoltan Kocsis)
- Hommage A Haydn, 1909 (Zoltan Kocsis)
- L'Isle Joyeuse, 1903-4 (Zoltan Kocsis)

I've been enjoying a lot of Debussy and Ravel as of late!


----------



## bejart

Haydn: Piano Trio No.34 in B Flat

Beaux Arts Trio: Menahem Pressler, piano -- Isadore Cohen, violin -- Bernard Greenhouse, cello


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Beethoven, Symphony No. 4*


----------



## johnnysc

MP3

Verdi - Il trovatore

Leontyne Price, Franco Corelli
Vienna Philharmonic Orchestra/Herbert von Karajan

7/31/1962


----------



## starthrower

First listen to this piece. It's very beautiful. Szymanowski never disappoints my ears.


----------



## Pugg

​*Beethoven*: Violin romances, et al
_Pinchas Zukerman._


----------



## Pugg

johnnysc said:


> View attachment 76631
> 
> 
> MP3
> 
> Verdi - Il trovatore
> 
> Leontyne Price, Franco Corelli
> Vienna Philharmonic Orchestra/Herbert von Karajan
> 
> 7/31/1962


Sensation to listen to. :tiphat:


----------



## Pugg

bejart said:


> Haydn: Piano Trio No.34 in B Flat
> 
> Beaux Arts Trio: Menahem Pressler, piano -- Isadore Cohen, violin -- Bernard Greenhouse, cello


Such fine playing and recording.:tiphat:


----------



## deprofundis

*François Couperin *- Leçon de ténèbres from the french master on _musique d'abord _budget title it also feature *Jeremiah Clarke *and *Henry Purcell*, conduct by Réne Jacobs and his concerto vocale ensemble.It feature delightfull voice and fine instrumention and fine instruments of the era, only 10$ , get out of here! hehehe what a deal.Than that is about it fot what im lisening.


----------



## tortkis

Max Richter: The Blue Notebooks (DG)
Max Richter (piano & electronics), Louisa Fuller / Natalia Bonner (violins), John Metcalfe (viola), Philip Sheppard / Chris Worsey (cellos), Tilda Swinton (reader), The Max Richter Orchestra / Lorenz Dangel









Recomposed By Max Richter: Vivaldi, The Four Seasons (DG)
Daniel Hope, Konzerthaus Kammerorchester Berlin / Andra de Ridder









At times, I was reminded of Glass or Reich.


----------



## Pugg

​
FRANCK Prélude, Choral et Fugue
DEBUSSY Préludes, Book 1, Nos.9, 11


----------



## Guest

This set arrived today--the Goldbergs are amazing. So articulate and expressive--he doesn't try to hide the fact that he's playing a modern grand. Excellent sound, too.










I'll report on the other pieces as I get to them, but I can't imagine that they won't be superb, too.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

'78 Concertgebouw Mozart _Piano Concerto No. 25_










'75 Berlioz, _Les nuits d'ete_


----------



## KenOC

Kontrapunctus said:


> This set [Igor Levit] arrived today--the Goldbergs are amazing. So articulate and expressive--he doesn't try to hide the fact that he's playing a modern grand. Excellent sound, too.
> 
> I'll report on the other pieces as I get to them, but I can't imagine that they won't be superb, too.


I listened to the Diabellis first from this new set. Superb.


----------



## Pugg

Kontrapunctus said:


> This set arrived today--the Goldbergs are amazing. So articulate and expressive--he doesn't try to hide the fact that he's playing a modern grand. Excellent sound, too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll report on the other pieces as I get to them, but I can't imagine that they won't be superb, too.


Is it on CD or Vinyl?
I bought the L.P of Alexandre Tharaud (Goldberg variations)


----------



## Pugg

​*Mozart: Arias
Kathleen Battle/ Andre Previn*.:tiphat:

She made a second one with Levine, not so refined as this one .


----------



## Pugg

​
Mozart: Klarinettenkonzert KV 622
+Schubert / Schagerl: Liedtranskriptionen für Klarinette & Orchester "Ständchen" & "Du bist die Ruh"
+Francois Schubert: Bagatelle L'Abeille für Klarinette & Orchester
+Beethoven / Bdllison: Variationen über "La ci darem la mano" WoO. 28 für Klarinette & Orchester
+Lanner / Totzauer: Steyerische Tänze op. 165 für Klarinette & Orchester
+Josef Strauss / Angerer: Auf Ferienreisen op. 133 für Klarinette & Orchester
+Fahrbach / Totzauer: Rastlos op. 295 für Klarinette & Orchester
+Ottensamer: Encore (Live-Improvisation)

*Daniel Ottensammer *.


----------



## Pugg

Next on:



*Verdi; Aida.
Kaufmann/ Harteros *et al.
_Antonio Pappano_ conducting this new standard of recording.


----------



## eljr

Pugg said:


> Next on:
> 
> 
> 
> *Verdi; Aida.
> Kaufmann/ Harteros *et al.
> _Antonio Pappano_ conducting this new standard of recording.


still waiting for my copy, should have it any day


----------



## eljr

*Diana Damrau / Yannick Nézet-Séguin / Anna Prohaska / Rolando Villazón
Mozart: Die Entführung aus dem Serail*


----------



## Bas

Johann Sebastian Bach - Cantatas BWV 8, 125, 138
By Deborah York [soprano], Ingeborg Danz [alto], Mark Padmore [tenor], Peter Kooij [basso], Collegium Vocale Gent Philippe Herreweghe [dir.], on Harmonia Mundi


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mahler; Symphony no 4*

_Renée Fleming/ Claudio Abbado _


----------



## Azol

Pugg said:


> *Mahler; Symphony no 4*
> 
> _Renée Fleming/ Claudio Abbado _


Hmm... Fleming in Mahler's Fourth? How do you like her performance in the Finale?

Listening to *King Lear / Symphony No. 1* by *Felix Weingartner* from the boxset I just received. The set is very bulky since it's basically 7 jewelcases chunked together in a cardboard sleeve. Each CD has a Vol. No. on the spine, but symphonies do not always follow the corresponding number. Since cpo hasn't provided the CD track info on the back of the outer box, you really have to dig inside to find out which CD has whatever composition you are looking for. Vol 1 has Sym.1, okay, but Vol.2 offers 4th, Vol.3 contains 2nd and Vol.4... you guessed it - the 3rd. Ugh...
But the music is beautiful of course! The beginning of First Symphony is EPIC.


----------



## Pugg

Azol said:


> Hmm... Fleming in Mahler's Fourth? How do you like her performance in the Finale?
> 
> Listening to *King Lear / Symphony No. 1* by *Felix Weingartner* from the boxset I just received. The set is very bulky since it's basically 7 jewelcases chunked together in a cardboard sleeve. Each CD has a Vol. No. on the spine, but symphonies do not always follow the corresponding number. Since cpo hasn't provided the CD track info on the back of the outer box, you really have to dig inside to find out which CD has whatever composition you are looking for. Vol 1 has Sym.1, okay, but Vol.2 offers 4th, Vol.3 contains 2nd and Vol.4... you guessed it - the 3rd. Ugh...
> But the music is beautiful of course! The beginning of First Symphony is EPIC.
> 
> View attachment 76643


For me personally she can't do very little wrong.
However I heard better, Popp to name one .:tiphat:


----------



## Azol

Kathleen Battle to name two...


----------



## Pugg

Azol said:


> Kathleen Battle to name two...


Te Kanawa (Solti)/ von Stade / Mathis /Raskin.


----------



## Pugg

_Great duets of love.
Caballé and her husband Martí _


----------



## bejart

Antonio Vivaldi (1678-1741): Cello Concerto in B Minor, RV 424

Nicholas Kraemer conducting the City of London Sinfonia -- Raphael Wallfisch, cello


----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## realdealblues

A pair from the Karajan 70's Box Set.*

Beethoven: Violin Concerto*

View attachment 76644


Herbert Von Karajan/Berlin Philharmonic
Violinist: Anne-Sophie Mutter

*Beethoven: Triple Concerto*

View attachment 76645


Herbert Von Karajan/Berlin Philharmonic
Violinist: Anne-Sophie Mutter
Cellist: Yo Yo Ma
Pianist: Mark Zeltser


----------



## Ariasexta

In nomine à 5 (I)


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Scotto's a first-rate actress of active and resilient mind- always coloring, always shading, always inflecting- unbelievably exciting singing.










Bonney's as fresh and enchanting as always in this recital.


----------



## Pugg

​*Prokofiev: Symphony no.5 *
Riccardo Muti


----------



## Pugg

​The Debut recordings.
*Anna Moffo. *


----------



## Vasks

_Stockhousen stuff....Carre & Gruppen on a DG LP_


----------



## Orfeo

*Carl August Nielsen*
Symphony no. II "The Four Temperaments."
Symphony no. III "Sinfonia Espansiva."***
-Catherine Bolt (soprano) & Stephen Roberts (baritone).***
-The Royal Scottish National Orchestra/Bryden Thomson.

*Kurt Atterberg*
Symphonies I, II, & IV.
-The Radio Symphony Orchestra of Frankfurt/Ari Rasilainen.

*Eduard Tubin*
Symphony no. IV "Sinfonia Lyrica."
-The Estonian National Symphony Orchestra/Arvo Volmer.

*Artur Kapp*
Symphony no. I in F minor (1924).
-The Estonian Radio Symphony Orchestra/Vallo Jarvi.

*Eugen Kapp*
Symphony no. II (1954).
Piano Concerto (1969).***
-Matti Reimann, pianist.***
-The Estonian Radio Symphony Orchestra/Neemi Jarvi(***)/Kyrill Raudsepp.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

_Symphonic Dances from West Side Story_, _Candide Overture_, _Suite from On the Waterfront_

I have a Dutch audiophile re-engineered pressing of this which is absolutely amazing sounding. Unfortunately, I can't find the cover of the cd online- so I posted an alternate cover of a German pressing of the record.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Orfeo said:


> *Carl August Nielsen*
> Symphony no. II "The Four Temperaments."
> Symphony no. III "Sinfonia Espansiva."***
> -Catherine Bolt (soprano) & Stephen Roberts (baritone).***
> -The Royal Scottish National Orchestra/Bryden Thomson.
> 
> *Kurt Atterberg*
> Symphonies I, II, & IV.
> -The Radio Symphony Orchestra of Frankfurt/Ari Rasilainen.
> 
> *Eduard Tubin*
> Symphony no. IV "Sinfonia Lyrica."
> -The Estonian National Symphony Orchestra/Arvo Volmer.
> 
> *Artur Kapp*
> Symphony no. I in F minor (1924).
> -The Estonian Radio Symphony Orchestra/Vallo Jarvi.
> 
> *Eugene Kapp*
> Symphony no. II (1954).
> Piano Concerto (1969).***
> -Matti Reimann, pianist.***
> -The Estonian Radio Symphony Orchestra/Neemi Jarvi(***)/Kyrill Raudsepp.












Right on.

I love the Bryden Thomson Nielsen set: tons of virility, dramatically compelling, and beautifully engineered.

I wish more people knew about it.


----------



## Guest

Pugg said:


> Is it on CD or Vinyl?
> I bought the L.P of Alexandre Tharaud (Goldberg variations)


3 CDs. I don't think it's available on vinyl. I put Tharaud's LP on a Wishlist--it hasn't been released in the US yet.


----------



## Orfeo

Marschallin Blair said:


> Right on.
> 
> I love the Bryden Thomson Nielsen set: tons of virility, dramatically compelling, and beautifully engineered.
> 
> I wish more people knew about them.




It is one of the most successful sets out there. His take on the Sixth is highly regarded and I cannot think of a better recording of the Third. The Fifth is quite excellent in its own right, not as special as Bernstein/NYP, but it's up there. The Fourth could benefit from a bit more fire & vitality a la Blomstedt (San Francisco) or Jarvi (Gothenburg), but it's an excellent performance no less. And yes, the sound is beautifully engineered, better than BIS in my humble opinion.

Like you, I too wish more people know about this set. It's quite underrated, which baffles me to no end. Then again, Thomson's Vaughan-Williams set is underrated also, but I'll stop here before I get overboard. 
:angel:


----------



## Pugg

*Donizetti; Lucia di Lammermoor.*
_Moffo/Bergonzi/Sereni/ Flagello

Georges Prêtre conducting._


----------



## Kevin Pearson

I have an unusual weekday off and am listening to the quite relaxing recording of Flute Trios of music by Felix Mendelssohn and Louis Farrenc. The Mendelssohn is the standout here in my opinion but the Farrenc has some sweet moments.










Kevin


----------



## johnnysc

Vivaldi - The Four Seasons

Alan Loveday solo violin

Academy of St. Martin in the Fields/Marriner


----------



## Azol

Orfeo said:


> Then again, Thomson's Vaughan-Williams set is underrated also, but I'll stop here before I get overboard.
> :angel:


Listening to Haitink's RVW Symphonies makes me aware how great Bryden Thomson performances are! He is such an underrated conductor!


----------



## Sonata

HIGHLIGHTS

Incredible music!


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Orfeo said:


> It is one of the most successful sets out there. His take on the Sixth is highly regarded and I cannot think of a better recording of the Third. The Fifth is quite excellent in its own right, not as special as Bernstein/NYP, but it's up there. The Fourth could benefit from a bit more fire & vitality a la Blomstedt (San Francisco) or Jarvi (Gothenburg), but it's an excellent performance no less. And yes, the sound is beautifully engineered, better than BIS in my humble opinion.
> 
> Like you, I too wish more people know about this set. It's quite underrated, which baffles me to no end. Then again, Thomson's Vaughan-Williams set is underrated also, but I'll stop here before I get overboard.
> :angel:












No, 'overboard' is great- I love it when people enthuse over what's dear to them.

_"Exuberance is beauty."

"The road of excess leads to the palace of wisdom."_

Blake. Blake. Blake. _;D_ . . .

I broadly agree with everything you said.

I love the perfervid Bernstein Nielsen's_ Fifth_ perhaps more than any other.

My favorite 'set' though would definitely be the Ole Schmidt.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Azol said:


> Listening to Haitink's RVW Symphonies makes me aware how great Bryden Thomson performances are! He is such an underrated conductor!












Haitink does a great _Sea Symphony_ though. It doesn't quite have the zest of, say, the Hickox/Philharmonia performance (but then, what does?).

Then again, Haitink isn't going for zest but rather for a beautifully-dreamy, French-type of Impressionism- at least to my ears. I love it.


----------



## Dr Johnson

No. 4


----------



## Orfeo

Marschallin Blair said:


> No, 'overboard' is great- I love it when people enthuse over what's dear to them.
> 
> _"Exuberance is beauty."
> 
> "The road of excess leads to the palace of wisdom."_
> 
> Blake. Blake. Blake. _;D_ . . .
> 
> I broadly agree with everything you said.
> I love the perfervid Bernstein Nielsen's_ Fifth_ perhaps more than any other.
> My favorite 'set' though would definitely be the Ole Schmidt.


My initial impression years ago was how scrappy the playing is (as if Nielsen's idiom and physicality eluded the LSO back then). But then again, this set has its fans I noticed, and with you mentioning it, I think I'll give it another try.


----------



## Blancrocher

Bach: Concertos for 2 and 3 pianos (Casadesus etc.)

For anyone who would like these fine performances on cassette tape, one is currently selling on Amazon for $260 + shipping.


----------



## Eramirez156

Bach to start the morning, from the Bach at Prades Festival.

*Concerto in a minor for piano, violin and flute / Concerto for violin in d minor*
*J. S. Bach*









*Mieczyslaw Horszowski
Alexander Schneider
John Wummer

Joseph Szigeti (d minor)
The Prades Festival Orchestra

Pablo Casals*

_Columbia ML 4352_


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 2004.


----------



## Vaneyes

Blancrocher said:


> View attachment 76651
> 
> 
> Bach: Concertos for 2 and 3 pianos (Casadesus etc.)
> 
> For anyone who would like these fine performances on cassette tape, one is currently selling on Amazon for $260 + shipping.


Thanks. Good deal. I threw out my cassette players long ago, but I'll still buy it.


----------



## johnnysc

Gounod - Romeo Et Juliette

Bidu Sayao, Jussi Bjorling

Met Opera Orchestra/Emil Cooper

2/1/1947


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded January 20, 1958, St. George Hotel, Brooklyn, NY. Mastered for CD from original analogue sources by Mark Wilder, Battery Mastering Studios, NYC.


----------



## Schubussy

Francis Poulenc - Piano Music
Pascal Rogé


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Ockegehem, Missa Ecce Ancilla Domini*

There is nothing predictable here; Ockegehem keeps you in the moment.


----------



## Eramirez156

*Giving the turntable a rest.*

The postman delivered this yesterday,






​
*Symphonies No. 1 in E minor, Op. 39 and No. 2 in D, Op. 43*
*Jean Sibelius*

*Orchestra of the Royal Philharmonic Society

Robert Kajanus*

_Recorded 21-23 May, 1930 (Op. 39), 27-28 May 1930 (Op. 43)_

_"In content and form the symphonies are entirely personal creations evincing a powerful mentality unrestrained by historical precedent and uncomplicated by aesthetic preconceptions."_
Grove's Dictionary of Music and Musicians (3rd edition) Vol. IV p. 750​


----------



## helenora

Tasto solo said:


> It's a nice work, though almost certainly not by Zelenka. I believe I read somewhere that the attribution to Zelenka comes from a scribbled "Zelenka?" on the autograph held in Prague by someone in the 19th century. Zelenka has a pretty characteristic style and this requiem, lovely as it is, doesn't correspond.


interesting. any ideas who could have written this requiem? 
that's true what you say that the style is different, I've noticed that, but since I'm new to his works I still can't say for sure if it's his work or not. Anyway after listening many of the links you posted in another thread I agree the style doesn't correspond.

and even more interesting is that I was listening it on youtube and even though very few people left comments still none of them questioned a matter of style....may be because usually people are like me ( as it concerns Zelenka and not very familiar with this composer, thus they can believe any description


----------



## Flamme




----------



## eljr

*Finnish Radio Symphony Orchestra / Hannu Lintu
Sibelius: Lemminkäinen Legends; Pohjola's Daughter*


----------



## Dr Johnson

No. 4


----------



## Flamme

Very smooth, why he isnt more fasmous???


----------



## Fat Bob

Specifically the one act wonder that is Il Tabarro.


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1995, and my distinct favorite of his three Prokofiev Sonatas CDs. The others are long gone to better places.


----------



## Vaneyes

Schubussy said:


> Francis Poulenc - Piano Music
> Pascal Rogé
> View attachment 76656


Essential.

Sidenote: Sony is soon releasing Paul Crossley's Poulenc (3CD box). I wonder how it fares? Never heard. I do like some of his Debussy and Ravel. I did not like his Scriabin, which has long gone to a better place. :tiphat:


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1984. Listening to Malcolm's chamber music, I often wonder how he could've written a lot of the orchestrated crap that he did...apart from putting bread on the table, of course. Sorry, I didn't mean to be controversial.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

*Grazyna Bacewicz
String Quartets 1,3,6 and 7*
Lutoslawski Quartet [Naxos, 2015]

This is an essential new release for lovers of 20th century chamber music. Her 3rd and 6th quartets are very good indeed and the others are worthwhile too. I cannot wait to open the other volume (Quartets 2, 4 & 5). Well, I can, but you know what I mean.










*
Schoenberg
Complete songs (disc 4)
2 Songs, Op. 1
8 Songs, Op. 6
2 Ballads, Op. 12
2 Songs, Op. 14
4 German Folksongs
3 Songs, Op. 4	*
Claudia Barainsky / Melanie Diener / Konrad Jarnot; Urs Liska, piano [Capriccio, 2012]










*
Gloria Coates
String Quartet No.9*
Kreutzer Quartet
*
Sonata for Violin Solo*
Peter Sheppard Skaerved

*Lyric Suite for Piano Trio*
Roderick Chadwick, Peter Sheppard Skaerved, Neil Heyde
[Naxos, 2009]


----------



## Danilo

Debussy - Trois Nocturnes


----------



## Mahlerian

Mendelssohn: Symphony No. 2 in B-flat "Lobgesang"
London Symphony Orchestra, London Symphony Chorus, cond. Abbado









Not a completely satisfying work, I feel, but it does have moments.


----------



## Balthazar

*Chopin ~ The Complete Preludes.* In 2005, Rafał Blechacz became the first pianist to take home all five first prizes in the Chopin Competition. Listening to this recording of the preludes, it's easy to see why the judges were wowed.

*Boccherini ~ Guitar Quintets, G 448-450.* On Disc 2, Zoltán Tokos plays guitar with the Danubius String Quartet.

*Anne Sofie von Otter ~ Douce France.* On Disc 1 of the set, Von Otter sings French _mélodies_ by Hahn, Debussy, Ravel, Saint-Saëns, Fauré, and Loeffler. Bengt Forsberg accompanies her on the piano.


----------



## Becca

Marschallin Blair said:


> Haitink does a great _Sea Symphony_ though. It doesn't quite have the zest of, say, the Hickox/Philharmonia performance (but then, what does?).
> 
> Then again, Haitink isn't going for zest but rather for a beautifully-dreamy, French-type of Impressionism- at least to my ears. I love it.


"What does" ... to my mind, the very recent Halle/Mark Elder recording.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Becca said:


> "What does" ... to my mind, the very recent Halle/Mark Elder recording.


I'm afraid I don't know it, Lady Rebecca.

You'll have to tell me all about it- you Anglophiliac you.


----------



## Dr Johnson

Verklärte Nacht


----------



## elgar's ghost

Mahlerian said:


> Mendelssohn: Symphony No. 2 in B-flat "Lobgesang"
> London Symphony Orchestra, London Symphony Chorus, cond. Abbado
> 
> Not a completely satisfying work, I feel, but it does have moments.


I've also never really been won over by it - I like the three orchestral movements a lot but the subsequent vocal sections seem to give it a somewhat disjointed feel to me.

Beethoven's early piano sonatas for me tonight.

Piano Sonatas nos. 1-3 op.2 (1795), Piano Sonata no. 4 op.7 -"Grand Sonata" (1797), Piano Sonatas nos. 5-7 op.10 (1798) Piano Sonata no. 8 op.13 - "Pathétique" (1798) and Piano Sonatas nos. 9 & 10 op.14 (1799):


----------



## clara s

written at the end of 1806

composed to be performed in Christmas period, 
this violin concerto was just finished a couple of days
before the 23rd of December, the date that was premiered.

first movement, unique perfection, symmetry, triumph, personal genius...

second movement, lyrical, melodic, warm, touching, deep sound...

third movement, beautiful structure...

_this year you still have time to feel what a rite really is.

a pure perfection and an elegant pleasure_

*Leonidas Kavakos performing live Beethoven's concerto for violin and orchestra in D major, op. 61*

RESPECT


----------



## schigolch




----------



## Jeff W

*In which there is Mahler*

Good afternoon TC! Was taking care of the fiancée this morning and didn't get a chance to post.









Started off with a dose of Glazunov. Jose Serebrier led the Royal Scottish National Orchestra in the Symphony No. 6, 'La Mer' (not Debussy's later, more famous version) and his Introduction and Dance of Salomé.









Listened next to Gustav Mahler's Symphony No. 2. Klaus Tennstedt led the London Philharmonic Orchestra with Yvonne Kenny (soprano), Jard Van Nes (mezzo) and the London Philharmonic Choir.









Lenny Bernstein leading the New York Philharmonic in Igor Stravinsky's 'Rite of Spring'.









Finished with Robert Schumann's Violin Concerto and his arrangement of the Cello Concerto for Violin. Anthony Marwood played the violin and the BBC Scottish Symphony Orchestra was conducted by Douglas Boyd.


----------



## DiesIraeCX

*Ravel Edition*

Starting at the beginning of the Ravel Edition.

*Maurice Ravel*:
- _Sérénade grotesque for piano_ (1892-93)
- _Menuet Antique for piano_ (1895)
- _Pavane pour une infante défunte for piano_ (1899)


----------



## Boothvoice

Becca said:


> "What does" ... to my mind, the very recent Halle/Mark Elder recording.


I'm a big fan of the Boult versions (1950s on Decca) and later in better sound on EMI. I go back and forth between the two.


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 2013.


----------



## Vaneyes

clara s said:


> written at the end of 1806
> 
> composed to be performed in Christmas period,
> this violin concerto was just finished a couple of days
> before the 23rd of December, the date that was premiered.
> 
> first movement, unique perfection, symmetry, triumph, personal genius...
> 
> second movement, lyrical, melodic, warm, touching, deep sound...
> 
> third movement, beautiful structure...
> 
> _this year you still have time to feel what a rite really is.
> 
> a pure perfection and an elegant pleasure_
> 
> *Leonidas Kavakos performing live Beethoven's concerto for violin and orchestra in D major, op. 61*
> 
> RESPECT


Reminds me, clara, have you completed your Xmas shopping?


----------



## Becca

Marschallin Blair said:


> I'm afraid I don't know it, Lady Rebecca.
> 
> You'll have to tell me all about it- you Anglophiliac you.


Here you are ... http://www.telegraph.co.uk/music/what-to-listen-to/vaughan-williams-sea-symphony-review/


----------



## pmsummer

THE FIVE SACRED TREES
_Concerto for Bassoon and Orchestra*_
*John Williams*
TREE LINE
*Toru Takemitsu*
SYMPHONY NO.2, MYSTERIOUS MOUNTAIN
*Alan Hovhaness*
OLD AND LOST RIVERS
*Tobias Picker*
London Symphony Orchestra
Judith LeClair - bassoon*
John Williams - conductor

_Sony Classical_


----------



## George O

George Enescu (1881-1955)

„Vox Maris", Poem Simfonic, op 31

Uvertura De Concert Pe Teme in Caracter Popular Romanesc, in La Major, op 32

Simfonia De Camera Pentru 12 Instrumente, op 33

Orchestra simfonica si corul Filarmonicii "Moldova" din Iasi / Ion Baciu

on Electrecord (Romania), from 1978

details
http://www.discogs.com/George-Enescu-Vox-Maris-Uvertura-De-Concert-Simfonia-De-Cameră/release/4713190


----------



## Alfacharger

In the car on the way and back from the eye doctor.


----------



## johnnysc

Dvorak - Cello Concerto op 104

Mstislav Rostropovich

Berlin Philharmonic/Karajan


----------



## Blancrocher

Scarlatti: 32 Sonatas (Ts'ong); Mondonville: Grand Motets (Christie)


----------



## Blancrocher

Flamme said:


> Very smooth, why he isnt more fasmous???


Don't forget to include composer/performer(s).


----------



## Boothvoice

Blancrocher said:


> View attachment 76651
> 
> 
> Bach: Concertos for 2 and 3 pianos (Casadesus etc.)
> 
> For anyone who would like these fine performances on cassette tape, one is currently selling on Amazon for $260 + shipping.


Thanks....just found my cd copy. Had not listened to it for some time....its in the player now.


----------



## Mahlerian

pmsummer said:


> THE FIVE SACRED TREES
> _Concerto for Bassoon and Orchestra*_
> *John Williams*
> TREE LINE
> *Toru Takemitsu*
> SYMPHONY NO.2, MYSTERIOUS MOUNTAIN
> *Alan Hovhaness*
> OLD AND LOST RIVERS
> *Tobias Picker*
> London Symphony Orchestra
> Judith LeClair - bassoon*
> John Williams - conductor
> 
> _Sony Classical_


The Takemitsu piece is better served in other recordings. I can't speak for or against the rest of this disc.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Orfeo said:


> My initial impression years ago was how scrappy the playing is (as if Nielsen's idiom and physicality eluded the LSO back then). But then again, this set has its fans I noticed, and with you mentioning it, I think I'll give it another try.


The LSO admittedly is not 'Berlin'- but 'as if' they could be "scrappy."

_;D_


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Eramirez156 said:


> The postman delivered this yesterday,
> 
> View attachment 76655​*
> Symphonies No. 1 in E minor, Op. 39 and No. 2 in D, Op. 43
> Jean Sibelius
> 
> Orchestra of the Royal Philharmonic Society
> 
> Robert Kajanus*
> 
> _Recorded 21-23 May, 1930 (Op. 39), 27-28 May 1930 (Op. 43)_
> 
> _"In content and form the symphonies are entirely personal creations evincing a powerful mentality unrestrained by historical precedent and uncomplicated by aesthetic preconceptions."_
> Grove's Dictionary of Music and Musicians (3rd edition) Vol. IV p. 750​


*HOW IS THIS?! *

Mine hasn't arrived in the mail yet!!


----------



## bejart

Carl Maria von Weber (1786-1826): Piano Sonata No.3 in D Minor, Op.49

Constance Keene, piano


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Danilo said:


> View attachment 76660
> 
> 
> Debussy - Trois Nocturnes


^ I love how up-front the chorus is miked for the Barenboim _Sirènes._

Its comparatively more aggressive than any other reading I've heard but it totally works- for me at any rate.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Some great music with Alex Penda as Semiramide:


----------



## ProudSquire

*John Field*

Piano Concerto No.1 in E flat Major








What a delight! :tiphat:


----------



## science




----------



## Blancrocher

Royer - Les Marches des Scythes (William Christie, harpsichord)


----------



## Biwa

Wartime Consolations

Karl Amadeus Hartmann - Concerto funebre

Mieczyslaw Weinberg - 
Concertino op.42
Rhapsody on Moldavian Themes op. 47 Nr. 3

Dmitri Shostakovich - Unfinished Sonata (1945) for Violin and Piano

Linus Roth (violin)
Württemberg Chamber Orchestra Heilbronn 
Ruben Gazarian (piano)
José Gallardo (conductor)

Here's a review... http://www.musicweb-international.com/classrev/2015/Sep/Wartime_CC72680.htm

And YouTube trailer...


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Continuing with more great listening with Alex Penda tearing it up as _Semiramide_::


----------



## tortkis

Paul Schoenfield (b 1947): Cafe Music (INNOVA)








_Café Music_: Lev Polyakin (violin), Charles Bernard (cello), Frances Renzi (piano)
_Burlesque_: John Sampen (saxophone), Michael Sachs (trumpet), Thomas Sperl (bass), Don Miller (percussion), Paul Schoenfield (piano)
_Trio for Clarinet, Violin, and Piano_: Charles Neidich (Clarinet), Lev Polyakin (Violin), Frances Renzi (piano)
_Slovakian Children's Songs_: Carol Wincenc (flute), Stephen Gosling (piano)
_Carolina Réveille_: Lev Polyakin (violin), Robert Vernon (viola), Nathaniel Rosen (cello), Paul Schoenfield (piano)


----------



## KenOC

Beethoven Symphony No. 7, Reiner with the Chicago SO. Music like this lasts a lifetime. On the radio right now. Sir George Grove said the finale reminded him of Carlyle's Ram Dass, "who had enough fire in his belly to burn up the world."


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Great singing, Alex! (and a cute name for a girl as well)


----------



## Pugg

ProudSquire said:


> *John Field*
> 
> Piano Concerto No.1 in E flat Major
> View attachment 76671
> 
> 
> What a delight! :tiphat:


Totally agreed :tiphat:


----------



## Pugg

​
Mozart: " Piano Concerto No. No. 25 in C major, K.503 ")
[Soloist] Leonard Bernstein (P & conductor), Israel Philharmonic (November 1, 5 & 6th, 1974 Tel Aviv, Mann Auditorium
Mendelssohn: "Violin Concerto in E minor, Op.64"
[Soloist] Isaac Stern (Vn), Israel Philharmonic (July 1967 Jerusalem, Tel Aviv (Live))


----------



## Pugg

Dr Johnson said:


> No. 4


With the ever graceful *Lucia Popp.* :tiphat:


----------



## Marschallin Blair

- Just giving you feedback.


----------



## Pugg

Alfacharger said:


> In the car on the way and back from the eye doctor.


That glorious Decca sound :tiphat:


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Alex Penda's "_Dolce pensiero_" is awesome.


----------



## KenOC

I can see the last page fine. But you've been a bad, bad girl! :scold:


----------



## Marschallin Blair

KenOC said:


> I can see the last page fine. But you've been a bad, bad girl! :scold:


Thanks for that, Ken.

- So its a 'personnel' problem and not a "database" problem.

P.S., I 'like' your post above even if I'm being prevented from liking it with a click.

- the Reiner Beethoven Fifth one too.

As a matter of inescapable, non-deep-sixed record.


----------



## Kevin Pearson

I can get to the last page fine as well. Have you tried to go to your browser options setting and clear the history and also delete all your cookies? Most often I have found these issues to be on the user end. Especially since nobody else seems to be reporting the same issue.

Kevin


----------



## Pugg

KenOC said:


> I can see the last page fine. But you've been a bad, bad girl! :scold:


To easy this one


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Kevin Pearson said:


> I can get to the last page fine as well. Have you tried to go to your browser options setting and clear the history and also delete all your cookies? Most often I have found these issues to be on the user end. Especially since nobody else seems to be reporting the same issue.
> 
> Kevin


Kevin, thank you so much for your feedback.

To answer you question: Yes, I have cleared my browser, history, and cookies- twice in fact.

The diagnostic suggests that the problem is TC and not not myself.

Earlier this evening, I couldn't 'like' any posts at all- but then all of a sudden TC allowed me to 'like' a post by ProudSquire

http://www.talkclassical.com/37262-current-listening-vol-iii-1099.html#post959723

and Mahlerian as well:

http://www.talkclassical.com/37262-current-listening-vol-iii-1099.html#post959745

But then no others.

This tells me that the problem is clearly not from my end but rather from TC's.

--


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Pugg said:


> To easy this one


^ Meaning. . . . . . . . . 'what'?


----------



## Pugg

​
*Scarlatti ; Alexandre Tharaud *


----------



## senza sordino

Bartok Violin Concerto no 2, Eotvos Seven, Ligeti Violin Concerto
View attachment 76674

Bartok Concerto for Orchestra Janacek Sinfonietta
View attachment 76675


----------



## ProudSquire

*Mendelssohn*

Sextet for violin, 2 violas, cello, double bass & piano in D major, Op. 110


----------



## Marschallin Blair

senza sordino said:


> Bartok Violin Concerto no 2, Eotvos Seven, Ligeti Violin Concerto
> View attachment 76674
> 
> Bartok Concerto for Orchestra Janacek Sinfonietta
> View attachment 76675


^ TC still has not fixed the problem of me being able to 'like' posts- so I just want to say that I like that Kopatchinskaja _Bartok Violin Concerto No. 2._


----------



## Marschallin Blair

ProudSquire said:


> *Mendelssohn*
> 
> Sextet for violin, 2 violas, cello, double bass & piano in D major, Op. 110
> View attachment 76677


 I just want to say that I like that Mendelssohn sextet as well.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

I'd love to read what KenOC just had to say about Britney Spears

http://www.talkclassical.com/40352-milton-babbitt-vs-britney.html#post959801

--


----------



## Pugg

ProudSquire said:


> *Mendelssohn*
> 
> Sextet for violin, 2 violas, cello, double bass & piano in D major, Op. 110
> View attachment 76677


World famous in my country and far beyond of cause :tiphat:


----------



## Pugg

​*Carmen *for orchestra; _Morton Gould_


----------



## Balthazar

Pugg said:


> ​
> *Scarlatti ; Alexandre Tharaud *


Listening to this now. One of my favorite albums! :tiphat:


----------



## Dr Johnson

Pugg said:


> With the ever graceful *Lucia Popp.* :tiphat:


I knew you'd be pleased. 

It's a shame that she (or anyone else) has to sing those toe-curlingly awful lyrics.


----------



## Azol

Marschallin Blair said:


>


So how do you like Penda's Semiramide? I found myself quickly distracted with her specific vibrato style - for example, I could not get through her performance in Roberto Devereaux. Sometimes it's not so noticeable - I enjoy Petite Messe Solennelle with Chailly very much.


----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## Pugg

​
*Dimitri Hvorostovsky* / Gergiev

Recorded 1990 in Rotterdam with the Rotterdam Philharmonic


----------



## Ingélou

Vivaldi - Concerto for 4 violins in B minor, RV 580





YT link posted on Norwich Baroque's FB page as a taster for their concert this Saturday (when they'll be performing the same piece - Fiddle Guru will be one of the soloists).

It's lovely - it's spirited - it's *Vivaldi*! 
I give it a Michelusic Score of :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## Ingélou

Pugg said:


> ​*Carmen *for orchestra; _Morton Gould_


I'm never tired of 'Carmen' - she who is tired of *Carmen* is tired of life. 
We're going to see it/her tonight at the Lowestoft Marina. Will be thinking of you! :tiphat:


----------



## Pugg

Next on:
​*Bellini: Norma* .
*Dame Joan Sutherland/ Marilyn Horne/ Carlo Bergonzi.*
_My dream cast_ .:clap:
Richard Bonynge conducting this live performance from The Metropolitan Opera .
1970.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Azol said:


> Hmm... Fleming in Mahler's Fourth? How do you like her performance in the Finale?


I don't know this performance, but I'd have thought Fleming unsuited to the finale of Mahler's 4th, which requires an uncomplicated simplicity that is not really Fleming's forte. Schwarzkopf (one of my most admired singers, by the way) also sounds all wrong in it to me.. One of my favourites is Judith Raskin on the Szell recording. Popp, for Tennstedt is lovely too.


----------



## Biwa

Edvard Grieg - String quartet in G minor op. 27

Johannes Brahms - Clarinet quintet in B minor op. 115

Hagen Quartett
Jörg Widmann (clarinet)


----------



## Azol

GregMitchell said:


> Popp, for Tennstedt is lovely too.


Yes, there seems to be a general consensus on this. As I am waiting now for full Mahler recordings boxset with Tennstedt, the 4th Symphony will be the first one I am planning to spin


----------



## elgar's ghost

Continuing with Ludo's piano sonatas.

Sonata no. 11 op.22 (1800), Sonata no. 12 op.26 (1801), Sonatas nos. 13 & 14 op.27 (1801), Sonata no. 15 op.28 (1801) and Sonatas nos. 16-18 op. 31 (1802):


----------



## Pugg

​
*Ravel; Piano concertos* 
_Samson François_


----------



## Pugg

Azol said:


> Yes, there seems to be a general consensus on this. As I am waiting now for full Mahler recordings boxset with Tennstedt, the 4th Symphony will be the first one I am planning to spin


Good choice :tiphat:


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Azol said:


> *So how do you like Penda's Semiramide? *I found myself quickly distracted with her specific vibrato style - for example, I could not get through her performance in Roberto Devereaux. Sometimes it's not so noticeable - I enjoy Petite Messe Solennelle with Chailly very much.


I love Alex Penda's singing 'completely' on _Semiramide_.

I would suggest that the "vibrato style" is in the music itself and not in the artist conveying it.

Sutherland, for instance, has the same 'vibrato style' in her studio and live _Semiramides_ with Marilyn Horne- but she couldn't sound more different in expressivity than Penda.


----------



## Marschallin Blair




----------



## Jeff W

*In which there is more Mahler*

Good morning TC from grey, gloomy and rainy Albany! (Isn't the weather here just lovely!) Time for more listening goodies!









Finished out Alexander Galzunov's Symphonies last night with the Symphony No. 8 which was paired with the Raymonda Suite. Jose Serebrier conducted the Royal Scottish National Orchestra. Concerning Glazunov, I found him to be a good composer but not a great one. I'll see how he did with his Concertos starting tonight.









More live Mahler from the London Philharmonic Orchestra and Klaus Tennstedt, this time the Symphony No. 6. Astounding.









Trying out some Paganini again. Listened to Violin Concertos No. 1 & 2. Salvatore Accardo played the solo violin while Charles Dutoit conducted the London Philharmonic Orchestra. I remember not being too impressed with these the last time I broke them out, but upon a fresh listen, I found them to be much improved!









Taking it down many notches (in fact down to one solo player) for the Beethoven Opus 2 Piano Sonatas (Piano Sonatas No. 1, 2 & 3). Alfred Brendel is at the piano.


----------



## Azol

Marschallin Blair said:


> I love Alex Penda's singing 'completely' on _Semiramide_.
> 
> I would suggest that the "vibrato style" is in the music itself and not in the artist conveying it.


Obviously, I cannot compare Semiramide because I haven't heard Penda recording, but here is the video comparing 11 different takes at final Devereux scene, including Sills and Penda versions. Listen for yourself.


----------



## pmsummer

Mahlerian said:


> The Takemitsu piece is better served in other recordings. I can't speak for or against the rest of this disc.


Agreed, and I'd say probably the same for the rest, especially the Hovhaness. I bought the disc for the Tobias Picker work, and I have none others to compare it with.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Monsterrat Caballé* in a very fin Zarzuela program


----------



## Pugg

Azol said:


> Obviously, I cannot compare Semiramide because I haven't heard Penda recording, but here is the video comparing 11 different takes at final Devereux scene, including Sills and Penda versions. Listen for yourself.


Beverly Sills, hands down


----------



## Fat Bob

I suspect this set may not be popular with the hair shirt HIP brigade but this is one of the sets through which I started to love Bach. 
Orchestral Suites 3 & 4 today.


----------



## Pugg

Fat Bob said:


> View attachment 76686
> 
> 
> I suspect this set may not be popular with the hair shirt HIP brigade but this is one of the sets through which I started to love Bach.
> Orchestral Suites 3 & 4 today.


There's _noting wrong_ with having your own taste, good on you I would say :tiphat:


----------



## Blancrocher

Mahler: Symphony 3, etc. (Bernstein, NY)


----------



## eljr

*James Gaffigan / Netherlands Radio Philharmonic Orchestra
Sergei Prokofiev: Symphonies Nos. 3 and 4 (first version)*


----------



## Flamme

Silence...Its incredible in the moment. One could hear a needle fall onto the ground. Ear relief


----------



## bejart

Franz Benda (1709-1786): Sinfonia No.12 in A Major

Milan Munclinger conducting the Ars Rediviva


----------



## Morimur




----------



## Pugg

​*Beethoven/ Mendelssohn* ; Violin concertos
_Joshua Bell _


----------



## realdealblues

Another pair from Karajan*

Brahms: Violin Concerto*

View attachment 76691


Herbert Von Karajan/Berlin Philharmonic
Violinist: Christian Ferras

*Brahms: Violin Concerto*

View attachment 76690


Herbert Von Karajan/Berlin Philharmonic
Violinist: Anne-Sophie Mutter


----------



## padraic

Gustav Mahler: Symphony No. 8
Klaus Tennstedt/LPO (Live)


----------



## Pugg

​*Van Cliburn *; Favourite Encores


----------



## clara s

Vaneyes said:


> Reminds me, clara, have you completed your Xmas shopping?


I have not even started yet

still filling my shopping list

I doubt if I will include a Christian Louboutin pair, this year hahaha


----------



## Orfeo

*Jules Massenet*
Opera in four acts "Herodiade."
-Cheryl Studer, Nadine Denize, Martine Olmeda, Ben Heppner, Hampson, et al.
-Orchestra et Chorus du Capitole de Toulouse/Michel Plasson.

*Ernest Chausson*
Poeme de l'amore et de la mer & Poeme.***
Symphony in B-flat & Symphonic Poem "Viviane."
-Linda Finne (mezzo).***
-The Ulster Orchestra/Yan Pascal Tortelier (also violinist).***
-The BBC Philharmonic/Yan Pascal Tortelier.

*Gabriel Faure*
Suite "Pelleas et Melisande" op. 80.
Pavane.
-The Ulster Orchestra & The Renaissance Singers/Yan Pascal Tortelier.

*Albert Roussel*
Ballet in two acts "Bacchus et Ariane."
Ballet in one act "Le festin de l'araignee."
-The BBC Philharmonic/Yan Pascal Tortelier.


----------



## Vasks

_LPs_

*Korn - "In medias res" Overture (Eger/ABC Records)
Persichetti - Sonata for Solo Cello (Moore/Opus One)
Partch - Ulysses Departs from the Edge of the World (Logan/Orion)
Imbrie - String Quartet #3 (Walden/Stereo Records)*


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1985.


----------



## realdealblues

*Beethoven: Violin Concerto*

View attachment 76692


Colin Davis/Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra
Violinist: Arthur Grumiaux

This is probably my favorite recording of Beethoven's Violin Concerto. Arthur Grumiaux's tone and touch just do it for me. It might not be as "exciting" as Jascha Heifetz's classic recording with Charlies Munch, but Grumiaux's silky tone and eloquent playing, along with his authoritative approach give the the Beethoven Violin Concerto as much grandeur and dignity as you will likely ever hear. Colin Davis provides a great accompaniment with wonderful playing from the Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra.


----------



## Vaneyes

GregMitchell said:


> I don't know this performance, but I'd have thought Fleming unsuited to the finale of Mahler's 4th, which requires an uncomplicated simplicity that is not really Fleming's forte. Schwarzkopf (one of my most admired singers, by the way) also sounds all wrong in it to me.. One of my favourites is Judith Raskin on the Szell recording. Popp, for Tennstedt is lovely too.


Is it just me? I've never made a big deal out of vocalist preference for Mahler 4.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

padraic said:


> Gustav Mahler: Symphony No. 8
> Klaus Tennstedt/LPO (Live)












Thumbs up.

That live Tennstedt Mahler's _Eighth_ blows his studio endeavor out of the water.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Azol said:


> Obviously, I cannot compare Semiramide because I haven't heard Penda recording, but here is the video comparing 11 different takes at final Devereux scene, including Sills and Penda versions. Listen for yourself.


You do hear the vibrato here - a fast flicker vibrato, which would seem to be a characteristic of the voice, rather than a result of forcing. It doesn't bother me unduly, but then neither does Supervia's, though admittedly contemporaries stated that recording accentuated it.

Kabaivanska impressed me in this compendium, at least as far as one can tell from the distant recording.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

GregMitchell said:


> I don't know this performance, but I'd have thought Fleming unsuited to the finale of Mahler's 4th, which requires an uncomplicated simplicity that is not really Fleming's forte. Schwarzkopf (one of my most admired singers, by the way) also sounds all wrong in it to me.. One of my favourites is Judith Raskin on the Szell recording. Popp, for Tennstedt is lovely too.


Words fall from your lips like jewels.

- Totally.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Vaneyes said:


> Is it just me? I've never made a big deal out of vocalist preference for Mahler 4.


Well I wouldn't call it a make or break deal, but the wrong vocalist, or the wrong approach to the last movement can spoil a good performance. Mahler was obviously going for simplicity and purity and a voice too rich in overtones, too sophisticated in manner would be completely wrong. Mind you, Bernstein's decision to use a boy soprano seems pretty wrong to me too.


----------



## shangoyal

Bach - The Art of Fugue

Piano, Tatiana Nikolayeva

Emotive playing, kind of Romantic, which seems to suit the music.


----------



## Mika

Preparing myself to this Friday concert. Setlist will be :
1. Haydn : Symphony #86
2. Stravinsky : Violin Concerto
3. Lutoslawski: Symphony #3


----------



## Pugg

​*Meyerbeer; Dinorah.*
_Cook/ du Plessis/ Jones et al
James Judd conducting._


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1986.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Azol said:


> Obviously, I cannot compare Semiramide because I haven't heard Penda recording, but here is the video comparing 11 different takes at final Devereux scene, including Sills and Penda versions. Listen for yourself.












Thanks for the link, Azol.

Penda's _Devereux _doesn't quite do it for me either.

But her _Semiramide_ is a different matter entirely.

I only got to hear two of the three cd's last night- and I'm not even upset, because I look forward to hearing the emotionally galvanizing singing of the third and final cd tonight. _;D _. . .

All of this enjoyment- and on 'Naxos.'

Who would have figured?- not 'my' blonde self.

I thank Greg Mitchell for enthusing about this cd some weeks ago and bringing it to everyone's attention.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

I really love the finessing lightness of tone Pletnev brings to this.


----------



## omega

*Brahms*
_Symphony No.4_
Claudio Abbado | Berliner Philharmoniker


----------



## kanishknishar

rattle/bpo

stravinsky rite of spring, apollo, symphonies of wind instrument
strauss the bourgeois gentleman
haydn symphony no. 88
shostakovich symphony 1


----------



## Arsakes

*Schubert*'s symphony No.6,7,8 and 9

I was mean to #7 before. It's quite good and like early works of Schumann and Brahms. #8 is the mysterious one, an old favorite and a proto-Bruckner symphony. #9 is total music. It is epic win.

*Brahms*' symphony No.4

*Ippolitov Ivanov*'s Armenian Rhapsody and Yar-khmel' Spring Overture.


----------



## Blancrocher

Rosen and Tureck playing Bach keyboard works, including the Art of Fugue.


----------



## Braddan

*Shostakovich 10*, RLPO, Petrenko
Turning up the volume...


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Entire disc


----------



## jim prideaux

having spent a lot of time recently listening to Blomstedt and the SFSO performing Mendelssohn's 3rd and 4ht symphonies I realised I had never heard the other three-so today I am listening for the first time to the 1st and 5th recorded by Masur and the Leipzig Gewandhausorchester-from what I can make out this Teldec CD is the earlier of two recordings by the same line-up'.......

appeals to that part of me that so enjoys Schumann (not surprisingly!) and I find the second movement of the 5th instantly familiar without any real idea as to why!

note-this appears to be the 1989 DDR recording-is this the earlier or later of the two?-anyone know as I am now officially 'befuddled'


----------



## johnnysc

Faure - Trio op. 120 & Quartet op. 15

Beaux Arts Trio


----------



## Haydn man

Acquired this today secondhand via Amazon
Somebody on TC, can't remember who recommended Berwald and I am glad they did.
It is a pleasure to find new composers to enjoy and here is a good example for me.
Fine recording and playing and all for little money


----------



## Haydn man

Marschallin Blair said:


> I really love the finessing lightness of tone Pletnev brings to this.


MB are you familiar with the Uchida recordings?
I would be interested in your comparison if so


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Haydn man said:


> MB are you familiar with the Uchida recordings?
> I would be interested in your comparison if so


Haydn man (Hi, by the way- as we've never spoken to each other before. _;D _)- I have heard some of them a long time ago, but I unfortunately can't remember any of the details.

Sorry.

I wish I could be more helpful.


----------



## SiegendesLicht

Beethoven's string quartets, performed by Alban Berg Quartett.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Utterly wretched sound, but, my oh my, what singing! Callas is in even better voice here than she will be for the famed Berlin performances of the following year, singing with an insouciant ease, and almost improvisatory freedom. Unfortunately, not only is the sound bad, but odd bits of the performance have been lost in transmission, including (criminally) bits of the Mad Scene. What we do get is lots of the audience reaction. Utter pandemonium breaks out in the auditorium after the Mad Scene, and the applause shows no sign of abating. I can only imagine what it was like to be in the house that night.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

GregMitchell said:


> Utterly wretched sound, but, my oh my, what singing! Callas is in even better voice here than she will be for the famed Berlin performances of the following year, singing with an insouciant ease, and almost improvisatory freedom. Unfortunately, not only is the sound bad, but odd bits of the performance have been lost in transmission, including {criminally) bits of the Mad Scene. What we do get is lots of the audience reaction. Utter pandemonium breaks out in the auditorium after the Mad Scene, and the applause shows no sign of abating. I can only imagine what it was like to be in the house that night.












The power, flexibility, and soaring legato of her voice is OFF THE CHARTS though!!!!! She's the greatest singer EV-ER!!

I LOOOOOOOOOOOOOVE this performance.

Execrable sound be damned!!! _;D_


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1998.


----------



## johnnysc

Schubert - Piano Sonata D. 959

Alfred Brendel


----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## Marschallin Blair

Isn't that opening chorus delightful?


----------



## OldFashionedGirl

_On Spotify:_







_*Shostakovich* - Symphony no. 7 "Leningrad"_
Leonard Bernstein. Chicago Symphony Orchestra.


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1988/9.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

One of the first cd's I've ever bought.










Only it looked like this.

I love how recessed into the distance the Sirens are engineered in this performance.


----------



## Morimur

*Pourjavady | Kamjoo | Arabifard | Ansari - (2005) Six Songs from the Qajār Period*


----------



## Fat Bob

*Vaughan Williams Pastoral Symphony*


----------



## Becca

GregMitchell said:


> I don't know this performance, but I'd have thought Fleming unsuited to the finale of Mahler's 4th, which requires an uncomplicated simplicity that is not really Fleming's forte. Schwarzkopf (one of my most admired singers, by the way) also sounds all wrong in it to me.. One of my favourites is Judith Raskin on the Szell recording. Popp, for Tennstedt is lovely too.


My favourite is Christine Shafer on a Digital Concert Hall performance with Simon Rattle conducting the BPO. She is the only singer who I have been aware of doing a sotto-voce in the last stanza which is indeed in the score (per Mahlerian)


----------



## Blancrocher

Penderecki: St. Luke's Passion - Highlights (Wit)


----------



## Dr Johnson

No. 6


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Engineered sound, precision ensemble blending, horns, strings- EV-ER-Y-THING.

This _Pathetique_ has got it goin'_ ON_.


----------



## Boothvoice

This afternoon with Murray and Johann:


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1999.


----------



## bz3

Schumann's Violin Concerto, Harnoncourt. One of my favs, if only I were good enough to play it.


----------



## realdealblues

*Offenbach: Gaite Parisienne
Gounod: Ballet music and Waltzes from "Faust"*

View attachment 76708


Herbert Von Karajan/Berlin Philharmonic


----------



## Vaneyes

bz3 said:


> Schumann's Violin Concerto, Harnoncourt. One of my favs, if only I were good enough to play it.


Practice, practice, subliminal suggestion.


----------



## Dr Johnson

No. 7


----------



## Blancrocher

Beethoven: Piano Sonatas 30-32 (Gulda)


----------



## Vaneyes

Thanks for the "Mr. X" listening love, guys. He's about as popular as a Windows 10 forced upgrade. :angel:


----------



## AClockworkOrange

One of my favourite performances of Tchaikovsky's Symphony No.5, performed by Igor Markevitch & the London Symphony Orchestra. 

Phenomenal


----------



## Balthazar

*Chopin ~ Études, Opp. 10 & 25.* In 1960, the 18-year-old Maurizio Pollini took First Prize in the 6th Chopin Competition. In the same year he made this brilliant recording of the _études_ which I prefer to his later release.

*Boccherini ~ Guitar Quintets, G 451, 453; String Quintet, G 275.* Zoltán Tokos on guitar joins the Danubius String Quartet.

*Boulez ~ Piano Sonatas Nos. 1 & 3.* Charles Rosen at the piano.


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 2014.










Related:

http://www.theguardian.com/music/20...usic-just-give-children-the-chance-to-love-it


----------



## Eramirez156

*DSCH forever*

Back to the turntable after yesterday's Sibelius break

_*Symphony No. 7 (Leningrad)*_
*Dimitri Shostakovich*









*Czech Philharmonic

Karen Ancerl*

_Parliament PLP 127-2_


----------



## Marschallin Blair

VI










_Luonnotar_










Entire disc


----------



## Dongiovanni

pulled out an old favourite


----------



## TurnaboutVox

*Rebecca Clarke:
Trio for Violin, Cello and Piano
Midsummer Moon for Violin and Piano
Lullaby for Viola (or Violin) and Cello*
The Bekova Sisters [Chandos, 2000]










*
Scarlatti
Keyboard Sonatas *
Mikhail Pletnev, piamo [Virgin classics, 1995]


----------



## bz3

Vaneyes said:


> Practice, practice, subliminal suggestion.


I'm about 15 years past practicing to improve, unfortunately. Now I just try not to lose what I've got.

Listening now: Brahms Symphony 1, Haitink/RCO.


----------



## johnnysc

Gluck - Orfeo ed Euridice

Rise Stevens, Lisa Della Casa, Roberta Peters

Rome Opera Orchestra/Pierre Monteux


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Eramirez156 said:


> Back to the turntable after yesterday's Sibelius break
> 
> _*Symphony No. 7 (Leningrad)*_
> *Dimitri Shostakovich*
> 
> View attachment 76711
> 
> 
> *Czech Philharmonic
> 
> Karen Ancerl*
> 
> _Parliament PLP 127-2_


*DSCH forever* (on your posting header of your original post)

I like that!


----------



## Biwa

Antonín Dvorak - The Piano Trios

Guarneri Trio Prague


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1969 - '77. Martha & Stephen, both super seniors now.










Related:

http://www.theguardian.com/music/20...rthday-beethoven-schubert-grieg-brahms-bartok


----------



## pmsummer

TUDOR CITY
*Anonymous, William Byrd, William Cornysh, John Dunstable, Walter Lambe, Andrew Smith, Thomas Tallis, John Taverner, Christopher Tye*
New York Polyphony

_Avie_


----------



## pmsummer

Fat Bob said:


> View attachment 76686
> 
> 
> I suspect this set may not be popular with the hair shirt HIP brigade but this is one of the sets through which I started to love Bach.
> Orchestral Suites 3 & 4 today.


Many of us hip hair-shirt wearers always approve of Karl Richter doing Bach.


----------



## Biwa

pmsummer said:


> TUDOR CITY
> *Anonymous, William Byrd, William Cornysh, John Dunstable, Walter Lambe, Andrew Smith, Thomas Tallis, John Taverner, Christopher Tye*
> New York Polyphony
> 
> _Avie_


I love these guys, so I decided to join you with...









BYRD, William (1540-1623): Mass for Four Voices;
BENNETT, Richard Rodney (1936-2012): A Colloquy with God 
PLUMMER, John (1410-83): Missa sine nomine for three voices 
SMITH, Andrew (b. 1970): Kyrie: Cunctipotens Genitor Deus 
TALLIS, Thomas (1505-85): Mass for Four Voices 
JACKSON, Gabriel (b. 1962): Ite missa est

New York Polyphony:
Geoffrey Williams, countertenor
Steven Caldicott Wilson, tenor
Christopher Dylan Herbert, baritone
Craig Phillips, bass


----------



## bejart

Joseph Boulogne Chevalier de St.George (ca.1739-1799): Violin Concerto in B Flat, Op.7, No.2

Orchestra de la Svizzera Italiana -- Hans Liviabella, violin


----------



## GreenMamba

I think these are my favorite works by Brahms.


----------



## Guest

I did not realize this was a live recording until I popped it in and heard the applause as Block entered the stage. There is very little other evidence that this a live concert--probably because the audience sat there in stunned silence listening to the overwhelmingly beautiful and virtuosic playing. Great sound, too.


----------



## Boothvoice

They can't be THAT old yet! People on album covers aren't supposed to age like the rest of us...On second thought, have you seen Art Garfunkel? He looks like my Uncle Harry.


----------



## Boothvoice

Vaneyes said:


> Recorded 1969 - '77. Martha & Stephen, both super seniors now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Related:
> 
> http://www.theguardian.com/music/20...rthday-beethoven-schubert-grieg-brahms-bartok


They can't be THAT old yet! People on album covers aren't supposed to age like the rest of us...On second thought, have you seen Art Garfunkel? He looks like my Uncle Harry. ...Sorry for the double post.


----------



## pmsummer

Biwa said:


> I love these guys, so I decided to join you with...
> 
> View attachment 76716
> 
> 
> BYRD, William (1540-1623): Mass for Four Voices;
> BENNETT, Richard Rodney (1936-2012): A Colloquy with God
> PLUMMER, John (1410-83): Missa sine nomine for three voices
> SMITH, Andrew (b. 1970): Kyrie: Cunctipotens Genitor Deus
> TALLIS, Thomas (1505-85): Mass for Four Voices
> JACKSON, Gabriel (b. 1962): Ite missa est
> 
> New York Polyphony:
> Geoffrey Williams, countertenor
> Steven Caldicott Wilson, tenor
> Christopher Dylan Herbert, baritone
> Craig Phillips, bass


Great ensemble. They remind _me_ of the Hilliard, mid 1980s... and that's high praise.


----------



## OldFashionedGirl

_On Spotify:_







_*Shostakovich* - Symphony no. 1_
Leonard Bernstein. Chicago Symphony Orchestra.


----------



## ProudSquire

*Beethoven*

String Quartet No. 7 in F major








*Sibelius*

Symphony No.7 in C Major


----------



## bejart

Johann Gottlieb Naumann (1741-1801): Piano Sonata No.2 in D Minor

Stig Ribbing, piano


----------



## opus55

Kraus: Violin Concerto in C Major










Nicely played. I've been playing it to my son to/from violin lesson.


----------



## KenOC

Beethoven's Piano Trio Op. 1 No. 3 in C minor, the one that Haydn advised him to hold back, getting him seriously bent out of shape. A fine performance by the Istomin/Stern/Rose Trio. From the complete set. Trying to figure out why the CD back cover and booklet list it as G major when every schoolboy knows otherwise.


----------



## ProudSquire

*Philip Glass*

Violin Concerto No. 1








:tiphat:


----------



## Biwa

pmsummer said:


> Great ensemble. They remind _me_ of the Hilliard, mid 1980s... and that's high praise.


Completely agree. High praise, indeed, but well deserved. :tiphat:

So, why stop a good thing? Continuing with...









Antoine Brumel: Missa pro defunctis, Libera me, Domine (plainsong)
Thomas Crecquillon: Lamentationes Jeremiæ
Jacobus Clemens non Papa: Tristitia obsedit me - Infelix ego
Josquin Desprez (attrib.): Absalon fili mi, In paradisum (plainsong)
Jackson Hill: Ma fin est mon commencement

Here's some further reading...
http://www.classicstoday.com/review/review-16351/


----------



## Sonata

*Schubert*: Sonata for Piano and violin
Octet
Music for Rosamunde
*
Beethoven*: Creatures of Prometheus

*Mozart*: Concerto for two pianos
Violin sonatas (disc 2 of 4)


----------



## Kevin Pearson

Been spending time with Felix Weingartner. I really enjoy the CPO recordings of his quartets. Quite lovely and satisfying works. His symphonies are also quite awesome and worth investigation.































Kevin


----------



## Pugg

​*Beethoven; Piano concertos 1&2*
_Pollini/ Abbado _


----------



## Becca

Rossini - William Tell
Gabriel Bacquier, Nicolai Gedda, Mady Mesple, Monserrat Caballe
Royal Philharmonic / Lamberto Gardelli

Amazing as it may seem, I have never listened to this before and so I recently decided to correct that omission! Tonight - Act 1


----------



## Itullian

Becca said:


> Rossini - William Tell
> Gabriel Bacquier, Nicolai Gedda, Mady Mesple, Monserrat Caballe
> Royal Philharmonic / Lamberto Gardelli
> 
> Amazing at may seem, I have never listened to this before and so I recently decided to correct that omission! Tonight - Act 1
> 
> View attachment 76722


One of the greatest operas ever.


----------



## Pugg

Boothvoice said:


> This afternoon with Murray and Johann:
> 
> View attachment 76707


That's more like it :tiphat:


----------



## Pugg

johnnysc said:


> View attachment 76713
> 
> 
> Gluck - Orfeo ed Euridice
> 
> Rise Stevens, Lisa Della Casa, Roberta Peters
> 
> Rome Opera Orchestra/Pierre Monteux


Rise Stevens is such fine form/ voice :tiphat:


----------



## Pugg

​*Renée and Dimitri.........
Breathtaking *:tiphat:


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Becca said:


> Rossini - William Tell
> Gabriel Bacquier, Nicolai Gedda, Mady Mesple, Monserrat Caballe
> Royal Philharmonic / Lamberto Gardelli
> 
> Amazing as it may seem, I have never listened to this before and so I recently decided to correct that omission! Tonight - Act 1
> 
> View attachment 76722











_
Guillaume Tell_ is a lot of fun.

How do you like that chorus at the end of Act I?- "_Gloire, honneur au fils de Tell_"

Pretty choice, huh?

Exuberant and heroic.

I love it.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

I love Wunderlich's infectious bonhomie in the _Eugene Onegin_ and _Queen of Spades_ cuts.










Mesple's List lieder "_Bist Du_" takes me to that sublime good place.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Rossini; Arias*
_Olga Peretyatko._
Not bad at all.


----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## Marschallin Blair

Angela Gheorghiu's tribute to Maria Callas isn't bad.


----------



## ArtMusic




----------



## Pugg

​*Verdi; Rigoletto*.
_Gedda/ MacNeil/ Grist/ Ferrin/ Di stasio.
Molinari Pradelli conducting _


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Richard Hickox's superb recording of Vaughan Williams's glorious London Symphony, gloriously played by the London Symphony Orchestra.


----------



## Biwa

Jerusalem 
Gregorian Chant and Early Polyphony

Discantus
Brigitte Lesne


----------



## Tsaraslondon

A second disc of transcriptions from Laurence Equilbey's wonderful vocal group Accentus.


----------



## eljr

*DJ Spooky / Kronos Quartet
Rebirth of a Nation*


----------



## helenora

*Caldara Stabat Mater*


----------



## Pugg

*Bach: The French suites.*
_Andrei Gavrilov_


----------



## Blancrocher

Bach: Well-Tempered Clavier, book 2 (Gulda)


----------



## Dr Johnson

Chamber Symphony No. 1


----------



## Jeff W

*Great Scott! This is heavy!*









So this is at the newsstand today. No seriously. Anyways, time for the music!









Started with a trio of concertos by Glazunov. The Violin, Saxophone and Piano Concerto No. 2. Jose Serebrier conducted the Russian National Orchestra. Rachel Barton Pine (violin), Alexander Romanovsky (piano) and Marc Chisson (saxophone) were the soloists. Nice but not very memorable works.









The Brahms Cello Sonatas in the legendary recording with Mstislav Rostropovich & Rudolf Serkin. No further words needed.









Beethoven's Piano Sonatas Op. 7 & 10 (Sonatas No. 4 through 7) with Alfred Brendel at the piano.









The Mendelssohn Piano Sextet (Alexander Hülshoff (Cello), Ron Ephrat (Viola), Dalia Ouziel (Piano),
Gil Sharon (Violin), Liisa Tamminen (Viola), Jean Sassen (Double Bass) ) and the Octet (the Amati String Orchestra).


----------



## Ariasexta

Inter playing the tracks from different discs.


----------



## AClockworkOrange

*Brahms' on a smaller scale...*

Brahms' Piano Quintet Op.34 performed beautifully by the Takacs Quartet with Andras Schiff. I truly adore this piece. As much as I enjoy Brahms' Orchestral works, I much prefer his Chamber works.









Which leads me to my second spot of listening, Ugorski's reading of Brahms' first two Piano Sonatas. I am not as familiar with these solo pieces but I am thoroughly enjoying listening to these performances. Again, not to disrespect Brahms' orchestral works in any way way, I continue to find his smaller scale works much more engrossing.


----------



## Pugg

​Wagner; Arias

Tristan und Isolde,Prelude / Liebestod
Der fliegende Holländer (The Flying Dutchman), Senta's Ballad 
Tannhäuser,. Dich, teure Halle.
Die Götterdämmerung /Brunnhilde's Immolation Scene

*Monsterrat Caballé*


----------



## Weston

Mahlerian said:


> The Takemitsu piece is better served in other recordings. I can't speak for or against the rest of this disc.


The album is mainly interesting to me for the Williams Bassoon Concerto, but not very.



pmsummer said:


> Agreed, and I'd say probably the same for the rest, especially the Hovhaness. I bought the disc for the Tobias Picker work, and I have none others to compare it with.


The best album I've come across for Old and Lost Rivers is this one featuring both orchestral and piano versions and also Picker's fantastic Encantadas for Speaker and Orchestra. It's very hard to come by though I think.


----------



## Dr Johnson

No. 1


----------



## Marschallin Blair

GregMitchell said:


> Richard Hickox's superb recording of Vaughan Williams's glorious London Symphony, gloriously played by the London Symphony Orchestra.


- Pure Greatness -

I'll never forget how excited I was when that came out.

For me, its the ultimate performance of any incarnation of RVW's _London Symphony._


----------



## bejart

Georg Philipp Telemann (1681-1767): Overture in A Minor, TWV 55

Nikolaus Harnoncourt conducting the Concentus musicus Wein


----------



## realdealblues

*Schumann: Piano Concerto in A minor, Op. 54
Grieg: Piano Concerto in A minor, Op. 16*

View attachment 76742


Herbert Von Karajan/Berlin Philharmonic
Pianist: Krystian Zimerman


----------



## Pugg

​*Puccini; Arias
Jonas Kaufmann *


----------



## Weston

Pugg said:


> ​*Renée and Dimitri.........
> Breathtaking *:tiphat:


It looks more like ear-taking. When I see this cover, aside from noticing once again Renee Fleming's great beauty, I wonder what effect opera singers have on each others' hearing at this close range.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

I need some charm and suavity and espresso to get me into the mood of 'vitality and urgency'- which is next:


----------



## Boothvoice

Will be dipping into this box set over the next week or so on recommendation of a friend who is especially enamored with the Mahler 8 conducted by Horenstein.









I'm not generally a fan of live recordings but this looks interesting.


----------



## Pugg

Weston said:


> It looks more like ear-taking. When I see this cover, aside from noticing once again Renee Fleming's great beauty, I wonder what effect opera singers have on each others' hearing at this close range.







:cheers::clap:


----------



## Weston

*Early Music for Early Morning*

*Schein: Banchetto musicale No. 2 in D *
Jordi Savall / Hesperon XX (1986)










Goode and proper counterpointe.

*Gabrieli: Symphoniae sacrae II, 1615*
Andrew Parrott / Taverner Choir / London Cornett & Sackbut Ensemble
(entire album)










Picardy thirds rampant.

*A Venetian Coronation - divers composers and works including Giovanni and Andrea Gabrielli, Magnus Thomsen, Bendinelli, and the ever popular Anonymous. 
*Paul McCreesh / Gabrieli Consort & Players
(entire album)










No band nor fiddlers legion hath such layers as these fine worthy players.


----------



## Vasks

_On vinyl_

*Nicolai - Overture to "The Merry Wives of Windsor" (Wolff/London STS)
R. Strauss - Horn Concerto #1 (Tuckwell/London)
Sibelius - Symphony #7 (Karajan/DG)*


----------



## Orfeo

*Exotic Wonders from the East**

Murad Kazhlayev*
Ballet in three acts, seven scenes "Maiden from the Mountains."
-The Academic Grand Concert Orchestra/Murad Kazhlayev.

*Fikret Amirov*
Ballet in two acts "The Arabian Nights."
-The Bolshoi Theatre Orchestra/Nazim Rzaev.

*Kara Karayev*
Suite from the ballet "The Path of Thunder."
-The Moscow Radio & Television Symphony Orchestra/Rauf Abdullayev.

*Otar Taktakishvili*
Symphony no. II.
-The USSR Symphony Orchestra/Konstantin Ivanov.

*Shalva Mshvelidze*
Symphonic poem "Zviadauri."
-The Georgian State Symphony Orchestra/Z. Khurodze.


----------



## Guest

Ludwig van Beethoven
Symphony No. 7 in A, Op. 92
Carlos Kleiber, Wiener Philharmoniker








Franz Schubert
Symphony No. 1 in D, D82
Thomas Dausgaard, Swedish Chamber Orchestra








Felix Mendelssohn
Symphony No. 4 in A, Op. 90
Andrew Litton, Bergen Philharmonic Orchestra


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1981, 1974.


----------



## Guest

Sergei Prokofiev
Symphony No. 1 in D, Op. 25
James Levine, Chicago Symphony Orchestra








Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart
Symphony No. 25 in g, K183
James Levine, Wiener Philharmoniker


----------



## Vaneyes

KenOC said:


> Beethoven's Piano Trio Op. 1 No. 3 in C minor, the one that Haydn advised him to hold back, getting him seriously bent out of shape. A fine performance by the Istomin/Stern/Rose Trio. From the complete set. Trying to figure out why the CD back cover and booklet list it as G major when every schoolboy knows otherwise.


Essential. :tiphat:


----------



## Andolink

*J.S. Bach*: _Motets_
Sette Voci/Peter Kooij


----------



## padraic

Anton Bruckner - Motets
Choir of St. Mary's Cathedral & RSAMD Brass Ensemble - Duncan Ferguson


----------



## johnnysc

Dvorak - Symphony No. 3

Scottish National Orchestra/Neeme Jarvi


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mozart: Don Giovanni.*
_Terfel/ Fleming/__Murray_ et al
_Sir George Solti_ conducting.


----------



## SiegendesLicht

Kirsten Flagstad singing "A Mighty Fortress is our God", "Holy, Holy, Holy Lord God Almighty" and other traditional hymns in Norwegian.















What a voice!


----------



## Tsaraslondon

I enjoyed this album more than I expected, though it does have its limitations. Ricciarelli's singing is unfailingly lovely, the tone pellucid, phrases beautifully spun out, the coloratura deftly executed, but, whether because of Ferro's somewhat languid tempi, or because Ricciarelli rarely lets her voice rise above mezzo-forte, there is a lack of variety and energy about the enterprise. The approach suits the gentler items, like the prayer from *L'Assedio di Corinto* and the Willow Song from *Otello*, but in some of the other items a more vigorous approach would be welcome, certainly in, for instance, Semiramide's _Bel raggio lusinghier_ which doesn't begin to challenge Sutherland's sparkling virtuosity, let alone Alex Penda's fierce dramatic commitment.

I enjoyed it for some beautiful vocalisation and for Ricciarelli's always affecting use of the text, whilst wishing for a little more drama.


----------



## Morimur




----------



## Fat Bob

There are some real squalls in this, some of which are in Vejzovic's singing, but for Van Dam, Moll and HvK conducting this set is still unmissable IMHO:


----------



## elgar's ghost

Beethoven's piano sonatas pt. III.

Sonata nos. 19 & 20 op.49 (by 1798), Sonata no. 21 op.53 - "Waldstein-Sonate" (1803-04), Sonata no. 22 op.54 (1804), Sonata no. 23 op. 57 - "Appassionata" (1804-05), Sonata no. 24 op.78 (1809) and Sonata no. 25 op.79 (1809):


----------



## Mahlerian

Mozart: Miscellaneous Keyboard Works, including K1 and the Suite in C, K399
Ton Koopman









Mozart: Symphony No. 1 in E-flat, Symphony in F K19a, Symphony No. 4 in D, Symphony No. 5 in B-flat
Prague Chamber Orchestra, cond. Mackerras









Mozart: Sonatas for Violin and Harpsichord, K6 and K7
Gerard Poulet, Blandine Verlet


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1995.


----------



## johnnysc

Schubert - Symphonies ! & 2

Chamber Orchestra of Europe/Abbado


----------



## Blancrocher

Haydn/Beethoven: Piano Concertos (Argerich/London Sinfonietta); Haydn: Symphonies 45 & 49 (Litkov)


----------



## johnnysc

Verdi - Requiem

Sutherland, Horne, Pavarotti, Talvela

Vienna Philharmonic/Solti


----------



## tortkis

Josquin Desprez (6-disc) - A Sei Voci / Bernard Fabre-Garrus (naïve)









delicate and graceful.


----------



## elgar's ghost

johnnysc said:


> View attachment 76758
> 
> 
> Verdi - Requiem
> 
> Sutherland, Horne, Pavarotti, Talvela
> 
> Vienna Philharmonic/Solti


That's a gilt-edged line-up - how do you rate it?


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 2012.


----------



## George O

Kontrapunctus said:


> I did not realize this was a live recording until I popped it in and heard the applause as Block entered the stage. There is very little other evidence that this a live concert--probably because the audience sat there in stunned silence listening to the overwhelmingly beautiful and virtuosic playing. Great sound, too.


Block is great and seriously underrated.


----------



## George O

Dr Johnson said:


> No. 1


An extra like for the cigarette holder.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

GregMitchell said:


> I enjoyed this album more than I expected, though it does have its limitations. Ricciarelli's singing is unfailingly lovely, the tone pellucid, phrases beautifully spun out, the coloratura deftly executed, but, whether because of Ferro's somewhat languid tempi, or because Ricciarelli rarely lets her voice rise above mezzo-forte, there is a lack of variety and energy about the enterprise. The approach suits the gentler items, like the prayer from *L'Assedio di Corinto* and the Willow Song from *Otello*, but in some of the other items a more vigorous approach would be welcome, certainly in, for instance, Semiramide's _Bel raggio lusinghier_ which doesn't begin to challenge Sutherland's sparkling virtuosity, let alone Alex Penda's fierce dramatic commitment.
> 
> I enjoyed it for some beautiful vocalisation and for Ricciarelli's always affecting use of the text, whilst wishing for a little more drama.


Enough plusses for me.

I'm getting it for sure.

_Danke schon, Herr Direktor. _


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Stellar voice.










But first choice.


----------



## padraic




----------



## Dr Johnson

No. 6


----------



## Haydn man

Completing my listening to this set with symphony no 4


----------



## Marschallin Blair

The third of Foulds' _Three Mantras_, "The Mantra of Will"- is pure 'Alexander-taking-Babylon, battle-music awesome': great charging horn flourishes and pike-wall-crushing timpani.

The Oramo recording on Warner of is more powerfully-engineered than is the Lyrita of Wordsworth- but the Wordsworth is a bit more full-tilt-cavalry-charge fierce.

I love both performances- and wouldn't be without either.

- Though in all honesty, the music can still be performed way more viscerally.


----------



## Eramirez156

*Symphony No. 5, Op. 47*
*Dimitri Shostakovich*









*The New York Philharmonic

Leonard Bernstein*

_Columbia MS 6115_


----------



## elgar's ghost

Bruckner - early symphonies.

No. '00' - Study Symphony, no. 1, no. '0' and no.2:


----------



## omega

*Bruckner*
_Symphony No.9 (Four movements version)_
Sir Simon Rattle | Berliner Philharmoniker


----------



## D Smith

Liszt: Buniatishvili. I have a lot of recordings of the Sonata in B minor, and this ranks right up there with the best. A combination of insight, feeling and verve. The rest of the disc is equally spectacular (Mephisto, Liebestraum La lugubre gondola). Recommended.


----------



## Mahlerian

Ives: Symphony No. 3, Three Places in New England, The Unanswered Question, Central Park in the Dark
Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra, San Francisco Symphony Orchestra, Chicago Symphony Orchestra, cond. Tilson Thomas


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1998.


----------



## George O

Robert Schumann (1810-1856)

Das Klavierwerk IV

Karl Engel, piano

4-LP box set on Telefunken (Germany), from 1975
first released by Valois in France

details: http://www.discogs.com/Robert-Schumann-Karl-Engel-Loeuvre-De-Piano-IV/release/7582035


----------



## Guest

Gloria Coates
String Quartet no5

Kreutzer Quartet.

...followed by....

Ligeti
Etudes

Fredrik Ullen.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

D Smith said:


> Liszt: Buniatishvili. I have a lot of recordings of the Sonata in B minor, and this ranks right up there with the best. A combination of insight, feeling and verve. The rest of the disc is equally spectacular (Mephisto, Liebestraum La lugubre gondola). Recommended.


Now I like Khatia, and I have all of her cd's- but does her Lizst ' ' really ' ' rank up there with Horowitz's or Richter's or even Argerich's?

- I know: I like her wild looks too; I try not to let it temper my judgment 'too much,' as afflicted by lookism as I am._ ;D_


----------



## Eramirez156

*Игорь Стравинский - Жар-птица / Весна священная*

*Firebird Suite / Le Sacre du Printemps*
*Igor Stravinsky*









*Philharmonic-Symphony Orchestra of New York

Igor Stravinsky*

_Columbia ML 4882_

Previous owner has date of 9 Feb. 1957 stamped on back of cover.


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1992.


----------



## AClockworkOrange

In between odd jobs, I decided to pick something at random on the Amazon Music app from my auto rip library.

The result was a song I haven't heard for an extremely long time called *Komm Süßer Tod, Komme Selge Ruh *attributed to JS Bach. Translated as *Come Sweet Death, Come Blessed Rest*, this performance is a most powerful and haunting one - featuring one of the most accomplished accompanists to grace the keyboard in Gerald Moore and one of my all time favourite Sopranos in Kirsten Flagstad.

A truly beautiful piece with a most fitting performance. The rich, deeper qualities of Flagstad's phenomenal voice make such an impact here, bringing out so much in the lyrics - linked below if anyone is interested.

https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Komm,_süßer_Tod,_komm_selge_Ruh

It is a performance which particularly moves me in a way few pieces can.


----------



## johnnysc

elgars ghost said:


> That's a gilt-edged line-up - how do you rate it?


First time I am hearing it.....outstanding. I was also told to check out the Robert Shaw/Atlanta Symphony with Susan Dunn but I can't imagine anything better than this performance. Can't really help with sound as the equipment I listened on can best be described as when you put mickey's hand on donald's beak sound comes out. Suffice to say the performance made my system sound good. Anyway I put it on thinking I would listen as I got some chores done and the end result was the chores did not get done as I sat transfixed for the remainder of the performance.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

*Domenico Scarlatti
Keyboard Sonatas* (Disc 2)
Michael Pletnev [Virgin Classics, 1995]


----------



## johnnysc

Dvorak - Symphony No. 2

Scottish National Orchestra/Neeme Jarvi


----------



## pmsummer

PETITS MOTETS
*Jean-Baptiste Lully*
Les Arts Florissants
William Christie - director

_Harmonia Mudi_


----------



## George O

I haven't heard Khatia Buniatishvili yet. So these photos are in case I do later.


----------



## bejart

Thomas Shaw (ca.1755-1830): Violin Concerto in G Major

Peter Holman conducting the Parley of Instruments -- Elizabeth Wallfisch, violin


----------



## Guest

I listened to the Rzewski today--positively hair-raising! He responds to the inordinate technical demands as well as the kaleidoscopic colors and dynamics with aplomb.


----------



## Ken B

More of Zacharias playing Schubert. In this case some piano sonatas.


----------



## Marschallin Blair




----------



## Biwa

Georg Anton Benda (1722-1795)

Sinfonia zum Singspiel "Der Dorfjahrmarkt"
Konzert für Klavier und Streichorchester g-Moll
Sinfonia No.1 D-Dur
Konzert für Viola und Orchester F-Dur

Tatjana Masurenko (viola)
Rolf Plagge (Klavier)
Days Landessinfonieorchester Thüringen-Gotha
Hermann Breuer (dirigent)


----------



## Blancrocher

Ligeti: Piano Works (Aimard); String Quartets (Arditti)


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1996.


----------



## opus55

Haydn: Complete Symphonies










Disc 8 - Symphonies 30, 32, 33 are in key of C Major. No. 31 in D Major.


----------



## agoukass

These recording are reissues from a recently released set of Rattle's complete recordings with the CBSO. The sound has completely floored me and the interpretations are absolutely first class. I was never a fan of Rattle, but these recordings are making me eat my words.


----------



## bejart

Jean-Frederic Edelmann (1749-1794): Keyboard Sonata in F Sharp Minor, Op.1, No.6

Sylvie Pecot-Doutte, harpsichord


----------



## Biwa

Georg Benda (1722-1795) & Franz Benda (1709-1786)

Flute Sonatas

Veronika Oross (flute)
Kousay Mandi (cello)
Angelika Csizmadia (harpsichord)


----------



## johnnysc

George O said:


> I haven't heard Khatia Buniatishvili yet. So these photos are in case I do later.


Nice hands.....


----------



## johnnysc

Brahms - Symphony No. 4

BBC Symphony Orchestra/Toscanini

6/3/1935


----------



## Balthazar

Marschallin Blair said:


> Stellar voice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But first choice.


I love the Norman. The Schwarzkopf has been weighed... and found wanting.


----------



## Balthazar

*Chopin ~ Sonata No.3; Andante Spianato; et al.* In 2000, Yundi Li became the first First Prize winner in the Chopin Competition in 15 years after the judges declined to award a first prize in 1990 and 1995. Crystal clear renditions.

*Anonymous 4 ~ Gloryland.* Beautiful Americana.

*Boulez ~ Piano Sonata No. 2.* Pi-Hsien Chen at the piano.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

*


Balthazar said:



I love the Norman. The Schwarzkopf has been weighed... and found wanting.

Click to expand...

*









. . . just not by any 'informed' standard:

- 'Penguin Guide rosette winner'

- 'Marschallin After-party Invite'

- and most importantly: 'Greg Mitchell Imprimatur'

Three strikes and you're out.


----------



## Balthazar

Marschallin Blair said:


> . . . just not by any 'informed' standard:
> 
> - 'Penguin Guide rosette winner'
> 
> - 'Marschallin After-party Invite'
> 
> - and most importantly: 'Greg Mitchell Imprimatur'
> 
> Three strikes and you're out.


The 'Execrable Human Being' standard was the decider for me.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Balthazar said:


> *The 'Execrable Human Being' standard was the decider for me.*


Boulez wasn't in the running though.

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/culture/...erre-Boulez-I-was-a-bully-Im-not-ashamed.html

And incidentally: Who would 'pay' to see Boulez naked? Ha. Ha. Ha. Ha. Ha.

--










Dame Janet Baker sings the most glorious _Aretusa_ I've ever heard.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mozart; piano concertos 22&23*
Christian Zacharias


----------



## Biwa

Joseph Nebra (1702-1768)

Desde el silencio (From silence)

Sonatas & Tocatas

Moisès Fernández Via (piano)


----------



## Marschallin Blair

The Blu-ray incarnation of Mehta's LPO _Turandot_ blows doors. . . even your neighbor's.



















Those choruses! Those glorious Szymanowskian choruses! The sensual build-up and climax sounds like Ravel mixed with Scriabin.


----------



## Pugg

​Brahms; Piano concerto 1


----------



## agoukass

Horowitz's first recording of the Rachmaninoff Third with the LSO and Coates is without a doubt one of his best. However, I've always enjoyed the thrilling encores including the "Danse Russe" from Stravinsky's "Three Movements from Petrushka."


----------



## Guest

George O said:


> I haven't heard Khatia Buniatishvili yet. So these photos are in case I do later.


Her CDs are quite thrilling and dramatic, but she is very sloppy live--literally handfuls of wrong notes.


----------



## Pugg

_Next on: *The One and Only La Stupenda.*
​_


----------



## opus55

Mozart: La Clemenza di Tito










Late night Mozart.


----------



## Pugg

opus55 said:


> Mozart: La Clemenza di Tito
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Late night Mozart.


Touching, the last role Lucia Popp ever recorded before she past away to early.


----------



## Pugg

​The ever graceful *Pilar Lorengar.*


----------



## Pugg

​*Verdi; La Traviata.*
_Sills/ Gedda/ Panerai_.
Aldo Ceccato conducting.


----------



## Haydn man

2 versions of this wonderful concerto, rather different and they will require some dedicated listening


----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## Tsaraslondon

The recording is showing its age a little now, but the performance remains a classic, with four (perhaps unexpected) soloists in perfect harmony with each other.

Schwarzkopf's singing is sublime, and she makes more of the words than practically anyone else I've heard. It may not have been the voice Verdi had in mind when he wrote it, but I'm sure he would have loved it if he had.

Gedda sings with his usual intelligence and taste, with a truly _dolce_ Hostias.

Ludwig and Ghiaurov are less controversial, I suppose, and both sing wonderfully well, both in solo and duet.

Giulini moulds the score from beginning to end in one glorious sweep and the Philharmonia play brilliantly for him. The professional Philharmonia chorus also excel. One of the classics of the gramophone.


----------



## ArtMusic




----------



## SeptimalTritone

Schumann Fantasie in C 



Davidsbundlertanze 



Kreisleriana 



Carnaval 



Papillons


----------



## helenora

*Vivaldi Bassoon concertos *- something very new for me and at the same time trying to overcome my "prejudice" against bassoon as being funny sounding instrument for my ears


----------



## eljr

*Carducci String Quartet
Shostakovich: String Quartets Nos. 4, 8 & 11*


----------



## Pugg

​*Bach; Violin concertos*
Perlann/ Zukerman/ Barenboim


----------



## Guest

Haydn man said:


> View attachment 76782
> View attachment 76783
> 
> 2 versions of this wonderful concerto, rather different and they will require some dedicated listening


The Faust/Abbado is my favorite. Enjoy!


----------



## jim prideaux

Harnoncourt and the COE performing Beethoven's 1st Symphony


----------



## elgar's ghost

ArtMusic said:


>


Here's the same 'madhouse' scene from the mid-1970s production with Felicity Lott as Anne and Sam Ramey as Tom - presumably the above staging is based on Hockney's original design.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Bruckner again today.

Symphonies 3-6:


----------



## Pugg

​
*Renée Fleming; Bel Canto *:tiphat:


----------



## Marschallin Blair

> GregMitchell: Schwarzkopf's singing is sublime, and she makes more of the words than practically anyone else I've heard.


I've heard larger 'voices,' but no one does this as caressingly and as intelligently sublime as Schwarzkopf for me either.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

elgars ghost said:


> Bruckner again today.
> 
> Symphonies 3-6:


The 'Bruckner ballistic barrage'- I love it.


----------



## bejart

Francesco Antonio Bonporti (1672-1749): Trio Sonata in D Major, Op.4, No.7

Accademia I Filarmonica: Alberto Martini and Enrico Casazza, violins -- Leonardo Sapare, cello -- Roberto Loreggian, harpshichord


----------



## realdealblues

*Handel: Concerti Grossi, Op. 6 Nos. 1-12*

View attachment 76789

View attachment 76790

View attachment 76791

View attachment 76792


Herbert Von Karajan/Berlin Philharmonic


----------



## Vasks

*Moniuszko - Overture to "Flis" (Satanowski/cpo)
Chopin - Cello Sonata (Kliegel/Naxos)
Nedbal - Mazurka from "Polenblut" (Neumann/Orfeo)*


----------



## Pugg

realdealblues said:


> *Handel: Concerti Grossi, Op. 6 Nos. 1-12*
> 
> View attachment 76789
> 
> View attachment 76790
> 
> View attachment 76791
> 
> View attachment 76792
> 
> 
> Herbert Von Karajan/Berlin Philharmonic


I have them on CD but I like this covers so much more. :tiphat:


----------



## Pugg

​
Bizet: L'Arlésienne Suite No. 1
Lalo: Le roi d'Ys - Overture
Bizet: L'Arlésienne Suite No. 2
Massenet: Thaïs


----------



## helenora

*็Haydn Die sieben letzten Worte unseres Erlosers*


----------



## Orfeo

*Richard Wagner*
Opera "Tristan und Isode" in three acts.
-Peter Hofmann, Hans Sotin, Hildegard Behrens, Bernd Weikl, et al.
-The Bavarian Radio Symphony Orchestra & Chorus/Leonard Bernstein.

*Anton Bruckner*
Symphony no. V in B-flat major.
-The Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra/Herbert von Karajan.

*Max Reger*
Four Tone Poems after Bocklin, op. 128.
-The Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra/Neemi Jarvi.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

I'm celebrating my caffeinated _Gemutlichkeit_ this morning listening to the only singer who was granted 'divinity' status by La Scala. . . and later the whole wide world.

_The One.

The Only.

- La Divina - _

I wish I could make everyone out there feel as happy, beautiful, empowered, and alive as this music makes me feel.


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 2002.


----------



## padraic

First listen.


----------



## Azol

Orfeo said:


> *Richard Wagner*
> Opera "Tristan und Isode" in three acts.
> -Peter Hofmann, Hans Sotin, Hildegard Behrens, Bernd Weikl, et al.
> -The Bavarian Radio Symphony Orchestra & Chorus/Leonard Bernstein.


All in one sitting? You fully deserve the title Enlightened. If hard pressed for the only Wagner opera recording fit for a desert island - that would be the one for me!


----------



## Pugg

​*Strauss; Four last songs*
_Renée Fleming_/ Thielemann


----------



## Vaneyes

A belated birthday greeting for *Liszt* (October 22, 1811). My apologies, Franz.


----------



## Braddan

Mahler 3. The final movement destroys me. I don't know why I put myself through it!


----------



## D Smith

Continuing Liszt's birthday with Haitink leading the LPO in his tone poems. I listened to Orpheus, Prometheus. Mazzepa and Festklange in very good performances.


----------



## Orfeo

Azol said:


> All in one sitting? You fully deserve the title Enlightened. If hard pressed for the only Wagner opera recording fit for a desert island - that would be the one for me!


Thank you Azol. Somehow this recording strikes a chord with me like no others of this masterpiece (I have Reiner/LPO & Bohm/Bayreuth which have their virtues, but Bernstein is very special). It's grossly underrated & controversial, yet this album works (hard to put into words, but the singers (esp. Behrens) exude human vulnerability that's somehow uniquely striking). The orchestra, so critically important in this work, is perfect. I guess controversy is a good thing after all. And why not. 

Close to it, emotionally speaking, is Barenboim with the Bayreuth (Teldec CD & DVD): charged, propulsive, the final two scenes of act III remarkably climatic and gripping.

:tiphat:


----------



## Azol

Orfeo said:


> Thank you Azol. Somehow this recording strikes a chord with me like no others in this masterpiece (I have Reiner/LPO & Bohm/Bayreuth which have their virtues, but Bernstein is very special). It's grossly underrated & controversial, yet this album works (hard to put into words, but the singers (esp. Behrens) exude human vulnerability that's somehow uniquely striking). The orchestra, so critically important in this work, is perfect. I guess controversy is a good thing after all. And why not.
> 
> Close to it, emotionally speaking, is Barenboim with the Bayreuth (Teldec CD & DVD): charged, propulsive, the final two scenes of act III remarkably climatic and gripping.
> 
> :tiphat:


I am not too surprised that you just named two other of my favorites: Bohm and Barenboim!!! :cheers:


----------



## Pugg

*Donizetti: Roberto Devereux*
*Beverly Sills* et al.
_Charles Mackerras_:tiphat:


----------



## johnnysc

Mahler - Symphony No. 8

London Philharmonic Orchestra & Choir/Klaus Tennstedt


----------



## Vaneyes

Samplings of new releases. I was looking forward to hearing both. Oslo is a favorite band, and Tharaud, a favorite artist. Disappointingly, neither deliver the goods. Petrenko's *Scriabin* readings are dull, as compared to either Muti or Barenboim. I especially recommend Barenboim's (Erato) for this album pairing.

Tharaud's "Variations" are a testament after considerable preparation. The result is lines that are longer than the incomparable GG. Understandably, the same rhythmic patterns are absent. You're/I'm not pulled joyfully into the dance. Tharaud had to do them, and we must listen. He's a great artist.


----------



## Vaneyes

Braddan said:


> View attachment 76793
> 
> 
> Mahler 3. The final movement destroys me. I don't know why I put myself through it!


We must do it. We must give back.


----------



## Orfeo

Azol said:


> I am not too surprised that you just named two other of my favorites: Bohm and Barenboim!!! :cheers:


:cheers:.........................................


----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## Vaneyes

padraic said:


> First listen.


A so-so *Mahler* start for Pappano. Some obvious points of attack are light, and he overstays in a few spots. Overall, and I can say this for other M6 recs, the reading should have been tightened to fit on one disc. Sir John pulled it off with two. Lenny (DG), though I prefer his Sony one. Szell, and Boulez, rock on one.:tiphat:


----------



## Marschallin Blair

_No. 2 in A, Op. 12, No. 2_


----------



## padraic

*Vaneyes:* Of those you mentioned, I'm a huge fan of Sir John and Lenny on DG. Have not experienced Boulez in this.

Tennstedt live is my other go-to for this work.


----------



## Flamme

Today im in the mood for some Shosty...


----------



## eljr

*Michael Riesman
Philip Glass: Beauty and the Beast*


----------



## agoukass

Vol. 2: Concertos by Vivaldi.

These are not the most historically informed performances of the Vivaldi concerti for cello, but Tortelier plays with a warmth and feeling for this music that leaves many period instrument performances sounding anemic by comparison.


----------



## Vaneyes

For applicable listeners, some Pandora and Spotify news.

Pandora $90M lighter

http://www.nytimes.com/2015/10/23/b...ls-settle-suit-for-dollar90-million.html?_r=0

Spotify royalties dispute

http://www.nytimes.com/2015/10/22/business/media/spotify-in-dispute-over-royalty-payments.html


----------



## Arsakes

*Haydn*'s symphonies No. 73, 80, 81, 82, 83, 85, 88 and 92.

*Bruckner*'s Helgoland, Symphonic chorus for male voices and orchestra

Since tomorrow I start listening to Max Bruch.


----------



## Arsakes

Azol said:


> All in one sitting? You fully deserve the title Enlightened. If hard pressed for the only Wagner opera recording fit for a desert island - that would be the one for me!


I miss the old days when I listened to Tristan & Isolde and The Flying Dutchman to enhance my German!
Now I don't have time for those long operas. I may just listen to a few pieces of choral works sometimes.


----------



## Fat Bob

Braddan said:


> View attachment 76793
> 
> 
> Mahler 3. The final movement destroys me. I don't know why I put myself through it!


The first version of Mahler 3 that I bought - still love this recording.


----------



## jim prideaux

Mendelssohn 1st Symphony-Masur and Leipzig Gewandhaus....


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Listening via spotify

Scotto and Freni were exact contemporaries (well Scotto was one year older) and it is surprising how similar they sound on this disc. This has the advantage of meaning they blend well in duet, but it also means its can be quite hard to work out who's singing what, especially in the less well-known pieces. It's certainly a joy to hear two such cleanly focused voices, both singing with impeccable diction. A nice choice of pieces two. We get two lesser known pieces - duets from Bellini's *Bianca e Fernando* and Mercadante's *Le due illustre rivale* - and two more well known - the letter duet from *Le Nozze di Figaro* and the whole of Act II Sc i of *Norma*. Recorded before Sutherland's second complete recording, this may well have been the first time the duet was recorded with two sopranos. As you might expect, Scotto sings Norma and Freni Adalgisa.

The Mozart wouldn't get any prizes for authenticity, and is sung in a rather old-fashioned Romantic style, but both sopranos sing beautifully, as they do throughout the disc.

Scotto recorded the complete role of Norma about a year after making this disc, but she sounds much better here. How much that has to do with the excellent Decca sound, and how much to Anselmi's more sympathetic conducting (Levine tends to conduct the opera as if it were late Verdi) is a moot point, but there is no denying that top notes are less likely to flare, as they do on the complete recording.

A very enjoyable disc.


----------



## johnnysc

Purcell - Dido and Aeneas

Kirsten Flagstad, Elisabeth Schwarzkope

The Mermaid Singers and Orchestra/Geraint Jones


----------



## D Smith

More Liszt. The Nineteen Hungarian Rhapsodies. I listened to 1-15 ably performed by Gyorgy Cziffra. Like Chopin's waltzes I think these are best enjoyed in small batches. Listening to them back to back I was stuck by the recurring motifs and phrases Liszt used in several pieces. What a masterful achievement both in composition and performance.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

GregMitchell said:


> Listening via spotify
> 
> Scotto and Freni were exact contemporaries (well Scotto was one year older) and it is surprising how similar they sound on this disc. This has the advantage of meaning they blend well in duet, but it also means its can be quite hard to work out who's singing what, especially in the less well-known pieces. It's certainly a joy to hear two such cleanly focused voices, both singing with impeccable diction. A nice choice of pieces two. We get two lesser known pieces - duets from Bellini's *Bianca e Fernando* and Mercadante's *Le due illustre rivale* - and two more well known - the letter duet from *Le Nozze di Figaro* and the whole of Act II Sc i of *Norma*. Recorded before Sutherland's second complete recording, this may well have been the first time the duet was recorded with two sopranos. As you might expect, Scotto sings Norma and Freni Adalgisa.
> 
> The Mozart wouldn't get any prizes for authenticity, and is sung in a rather old-fashioned Romantic style, but both sopranos sing beautifully, as they do throughout the disc.
> 
> Scotto recorded the complete role of Norma about a year after making this disc, but she sounds much better here. How much that has to do with the excellent Decca sound, and how much to Anselmi's more sympathetic conducting (Levine tends to conduct the opera as if it were late Verdi) is a moot point, but there is no denying that top notes are less likely to flare, as they do on the complete recording.
> 
> A very enjoyable disc.


I've never even 'seen' that Scotto/Freni duet disc- with the extra-special bonus of both voices being caught with Decca engineered sound!!!

Thanks for the beautiful breakdown.


----------



## SiegendesLicht

SiegendesLicht said:


> Kirsten Flagstad singing "A Mighty Fortress is our God", "Holy, Holy, Holy Lord God Almighty" and other traditional hymns in Norwegian.
> 
> View attachment 76751
> View attachment 76752
> 
> 
> What a voice!


Ah yes, and have I already said just how beautiful the Norwegian language is? I've been listening to Kirsten just about every spare minute, and it only keeps getting better.


----------



## tortkis

Lewis Nielson (b. 1950): AXIS (mode)








Le Journal du Corps (2010) for string quartet - The JACK Quartet
Tocsin (2009) for six percussionists - red fish blue fish / Steven Schick (conductor)
Axis (Sandman) (2005) for solo percussion and string quintet - Steven Schick (percussion), The JACK Quartet, Emily DuFour (cello), Nicholas DeMaison (conductor)

http://www.moderecords.com/catalog/283-nielson.html
_"The music of American composer Lewis Nielson can be associated with European composers like Helmut Lachenmann or Salvatore Sciarrino, while forging a distinctive approach to form that is at once lyrical, sensitive, and somehow picturesque."_

This description is very appealing to me.


----------



## Dr Johnson

No. 5


----------



## Marschallin Blair

tortkis said:


> Lewis Nielson (b. 1950): AXIS (mode)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Le Journal du Corps (2010) for string quartet - The JACK Quartet
> Tocsin (2009) for six percussionists - red fish blue fish / Steven Schick (conductor)
> Axis (Sandman) (2005) for solo percussion and string quintet - Steven Schick (percussion), The JACK Quartet, Emily DuFour (cello), Nicholas DeMaison (conductor)
> 
> http://www.moderecords.com/catalog/283-nielson.html
> _"The music of American composer Lewis Nielson can be associated with European composers like Helmut Lachenmann or Salvatore Sciarrino, while forging a distinctive approach to form that is at once lyrical, sensitive, and somehow picturesque."_
> 
> This description is very appealing to me.


^ What's the clenched fist for?


----------



## johnnysc

Tchaikovsky - Concerto 1
Rachmaninoff - Concerto 2

Van Cliburn
Chicago Symphony Orchestra/Reiner


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Charles Gerhardt's National Philharmonic rendition of Bernard Herrmann's "Death Hunt" is heart-in-your-throat thrilling.

The suite from _Beneath the Twelve Mile Reef _is absolutely gorgeous.

Fantastic engineered sound.










The Liszt playing of my dreams. . . but unfortunately in 'unfantastic' engineered sound. Ha. Ha. Ha. Ha.


----------



## Balthazar

*Chopin ~ The Piano Concertos.* Đặng Thái Sơn plays the concertos on an 1849 Erard piano in this release from the Fryderyk Chopin Institut. Đặng took First Prize in the 10th Chopin Competition in 1980.

*J. S. Bach ~ Goldberg Variations.* Glenn Gould's 1955 recording.

*Lachenmann ~ NUN.* Jonathan Nott leads the WDR Sinfonieorchester.


----------



## realdealblues

*Bach: Violin Partitas Nos. 1, 2 & 3*

View attachment 76805


Violinist: Arthur Grumiaux

Perfect...Gorgeous...Wonderful...Amazing...and countless other one word descriptions apply here in my book. Just doesn't get much better than this


----------



## Vaneyes

One of the better sounding recs (1982) from that collaboration. Recording Engineer: John Kurlander.










Related:

http://www.johnkurlander.com/


----------



## agoukass

Vol. 10 
Debussy: Preludes, Book I 
Ravel: Sonatine, Jeux d'eau
Franck: Prelude, Aria, and Finale

I have many different recordings of the Preludes (Michelangeli, Ciccolini, Zimerman, Fergus-Thompson), but Cortot's interpretations are on a very different level. He plays these pieces briskly, but always with a sense of timing, a lightness of touch, and a stunning sense of color. In Cortot's hands, the Preludes become miniature Impressionist paintings that vibrate with color and life just as Debussy probably intended.

Cortot was a friend of Ravel's and was one of the first pianists to premiere the Concerto for the Left Hand. The Sonatine is one of my favorite pieces and, here again, Cortot's playing is something special. He manages to draw out the colors from the music and does not rush the first and third movements like some pianists do. The entire piece feels entirely cohesive in his hands rather than three separate movements under one title.

The Prelude, Aria, and Finale is a piece that I was introduced to by a recording of Aldo Ciccolini's. Ciccolini plays the piece in a very virtuosic way. It's almost as if he were barn storming. Cortot's playing is also virtuosic, but there is a certain elan to his playing that Ciccolini does not have. There are many moments of sheer beauty in this piece and Cortot hits them all without becoming overly sentimental.


----------



## Bas

Currently this one:

Felix Bartholdy Mendelssohn & Fanny Mendelssohn Hensel - String quartet no. 2. opus 13 in Am, String Quartet in E-flat (Fanny), String Quartet no. 6 opus 80 in Fm
By Quatuor Ebene, on Virgin Classics









After having finished:

Arvo Pärt - Te Deum, Silouans Song, Magnificat, Berliner Messe
By the Estonian Philharmonic Chamber Choir, Tallin Chamber Orchestra, on ECM


----------



## Blancrocher

Michelangeli playing Debussy


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1988/9.


----------



## Mahlerian

Berlioz: Roméo et Juliette; Les Nuits d'été
Jessye Norman, John Ayler, Simon Estes, Philadelphia Orchestra, cond. Muti; Janet Baker, New Philharmonia Orchestra, cond. Barbirolli


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Mahlerian said:


> Berlioz: Roméo et Juliette; Les Nuits d'été
> Jessye Norman, John Ayler, Simon Estes, Philadelphia Orchestra, cond. Muti; Janet Baker, New Philharmonia Orchestra, cond. Barbirolli


The like is for the Baker/Barbirolli _Les Nuits d'Ete_.

For _Romeo et Juliette_, I go Davis all the way.


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

Continuing to tap into Haydn's hidden symphonic gems:
Symphony No. 77 in B-Flat Major; Symphony No. 78 in C minor (Nicholas Ward; Northern Chamber Orchestra).









The Naxos recordings of Haydn's lesser known, but still excellent symphonies are highly recommended. As always, plenty to explore and admire.


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1997.










The Boat (c1890) by Claude Monet


----------



## George O

Paul Hindemith (1895-1963)

Kammermusik, no 4, op 36, no 3 (Violin Concerto)

Peter Rybar, violin
Winterthur Symphony Orchestra / Henry Swoboda

The Four Temperaments - Theme and Four Variations

Franz Holletschek, piano
Vienna Symphony Orchestra / Henry Swoboda

on Westminster (NYC), from 1951


----------



## Marschallin Blair

_41_ & _Eine kleine_










I am just in _LOVE _with the playful exuberance of the first movement Mackerras' Mozart_ Symphony No. 33_- cutest thing ever!!!!

- _REPEAT_ -


----------



## Vaneyes

GregMitchell said:


> The like is for the Baker/Barbirolli _Les Nuits d'Ete_.
> 
> For _Romeo et Juliette_, I go Davis all the way.


Re R&J, any thoughts for Resnik, Turp, Ward, LSO & LSO Chorus, Monteux (rec.1962)?


----------



## science




----------



## D Smith

Inspired by Nereffid's latest poll, Shostakovich Symphony No. 7. I listened to the Barshai/WDR performance which was really very good and held up well to the other recordings I've heard.


----------



## Biwa

Lars-Erik Larsson (1908-1986)

Symphony no. 1 in D op. 2

Four Vignettes to Shakespeare's "The Winter's Tale"
Music for Orchestra Op. 40
Pastoral for small orchestra
Lyric Fantasy for small orchestra Op. 54

Helsingborg Symphony Orchestra

Andrew Manze


----------



## Braddan

GregMitchell said:


> The like is for the Baker/Barbirolli _Les Nuits d'Ete_.


Ditto. I have this edition:








I bought it for the _Troyens_ excerpt even though I already had _Les nuits_..


----------



## bejart

Leopold Kozeluch (1747-1818): Symphony in F Major

Matthias Bamert conducting the London Mozart Players


----------



## Guest

_Gramophone_ selected Lugansky's as the finest recording of the Etudes. I hear nothing to argue with their opinion. He plays with enormous power and panache. The perspective is a little distant, but that gives more aural space for his huge dynamic range. I wanted to by the single disc version on Channel Classics, but $239 is a little steep!  I haven't played the Preludes yet.


----------



## senza sordino

Bartok String Quartets 1-6 (terrific)
View attachment 76826

Smetena String Quartet no 1, Janacek String quartets nos 1&2 (I love this CD)
View attachment 76827

Kodaly Sonata for solo cello, Golijov Omaramor, Cassadó Suite for cello, Sheng Seven tunes heard in China (superb playing)
View attachment 76828

Bartok Concerto for Orchestra, Dance suite, music for strings, percussion and Celeste (love this music)
View attachment 76829

Bartok String quartet no 4, Ligeti String quartet no 1, Kurtág 12 microludes for string quartet (still trying to make sense of Kurtág)
View attachment 76831


----------



## Alfacharger

A tale of two Spartacus---es!!!

First, Aram Khachaturian










Then Alex North


----------



## deprofundis

*Lutoslawski* symphony 4 partita . chains 2 it been a long time since i did not play some, quite haunting it remind me of the story of a man having memory lost, just like in memento, what a brilliant piece of work, it's darkness but pleasant darkness like walking in poland in the midle of the night in a cemetary cover whit snow.Perhaps i have way too mutch imagination.


----------



## starthrower




----------



## Pugg

​
*Schubert; Impromptus.
Murray Perahia *


----------



## Pugg

johnnysc said:


> View attachment 76804
> 
> 
> Tchaikovsky - Concerto 1
> Rachmaninoff - Concerto 2
> 
> Van Cliburn
> Chicago Symphony Orchestra/Reiner


One of his best recording... ever :tiphat:


----------



## Pugg

Vaneyes said:


> One of the better sounding recs (1982) from that collaboration. Recording Engineer: John Kurlander.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Related:
> 
> http://www.johnkurlander.com/


Finally someone who understand this recording :tiphat:


----------



## Kevin Pearson

Kontrapunctus said:


> Her CDs are quite thrilling and dramatic, but she is very sloppy live--literally handfuls of wrong notes.


I think that is total exaggeration. She may have some occasional wrong notes but I would rather have a vibrant performance with a few missed notes played passionately than a perfect performance played lifelessly. She is awesome live or on records in my opinion.

Kevin


----------



## Kevin Pearson

Lately I have to keep looking up to make sure I'm in the right forum because I keep thinking I must be in this thread:

http://www.talkclassical.com/17966-what-opera-you-currently.html


----------



## Pugg

​*Mozart; Grand Partita.
Nederlands Blazers Ensemble/ Edo de Waart *


----------



## Kevin Pearson

Really wonderful recording of early Mozart! I especially love the Andante movement of K.138. It's played at just the right pace to get the depth of feeling out of the piece. I heard a Karajan version that played it so fast all the emotion was ripped from it. To think he wrote the Andante when he was only 15 is incredible. The depth of emotion is beyond belief. I doubt there is a 15 year old out there today who could write a piece so moving. What was going on with Mozart at the time when he wrote it to inspire such a work? It's outstandingly beautiful!










Kevin


----------



## OldFashionedGirl

_On Spotify:_







_*Debussy* - La Mer_
_*Respighi* - Fountains of Rome_
_Pines of Rome_
Fritz Reiner. Chicago Symphony Orchestra.

I haven't enough musical knowledge to emit a judgement about a musical piece from an analytical base, so being my criterion based most on an intuitive standpoint, I must said that this was one of the best classical albums I've heard. The Chicago orchestra plays superbly from beginning to end. It sounded at its best here.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Beethoven; Piano concerto no 5*
Zimmerman/ Bernstein


----------



## Guest

Kevin Pearson said:


> I think that is total exaggeration. She may have some occasional wrong notes but I would rather have a vibrant performance with a few missed notes played passionately than a perfect performance played lifelessly. She is awesome live or on records in my opinion.
> 
> Kevin


If from 2:15 on isn't an utter mess, then I don't know what is:


----------



## Kevin Pearson

Kontrapunctus said:


> If from 2:15 on isn't an utter mess, then I don't know what is:


Well, I'm not sure that I can say that her playing is an utter mess here. I hear a very badly miked performance and her rhythm seems to be slightly off and perhaps a little more aggressive at the end than the piece was meant to be played. I think these live YouTube recordings are often quite inferior and it can be hard to discern what's ultimately at fault. Especially on live recordings.

Kevin


----------



## Pugg

​*Scarlatti; Illuminated.*

Klaviersonaten K. 32, 70, 87, 96, 135, 247, 380, 466
+Scarlatti / Tausig: Klaviersonaten g-moll, C-Dur, f-moll; Pastorale E-Dur
+Scarlatti / Friedma: Gigue G-Dur; Pastorale D-Dur
+Gieseking: Chaconne über ein Thema von Scarlatti

_Joseph Moog._


----------



## ArtMusic




----------



## KenOC

Up to Op 31 No. 3 (The Hunt) in Stewart Goodyear's Beethoven sonata cycle. This is the real McCoy, a fine cycle with a refreshing and virtuosic directness. Still $10.49 if you want it.

https://us.7digital.com/artist/stewart-goodyear/release/beethoven-the-complete-piano-sonatas/

Check the Amazon reviews.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Donizetti; Rosmonda d'Inghilterra*.
_Fleming/ Ford/ Miricioiu /Miles/ Mantague
David Parry, conducts this neglected wonderful opera. _


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Ah the records of one's youth! This was amongst the first classical LPs I owned, and it has remained a firm favourite ever since. I have of course heard and acquired many other versions of Strauss's glorious _Vier letzte Lieder_ since, but this one gets to the heart of the _meaning_ of the songs like no other. Elsewhere on this site I've written extensively about the reasons for my preference, so I won't repeat myself now. Suffice it to say this is a disc that fully deserves its classic status. Like Jacqueline Du Pre's recording of the Elgar Cello Concerto, it has remained an EMI best seller ever since its first issue in the mid 1960s.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Vaneyes said:


> Re R&J, any thoughts for Resnik, Turp, Ward, LSO & LSO Chorus, Monteux (rec.1962)?


I don't know it, I'm afraid, but I'd be interested to hear it.


----------



## Ariasexta

O Proles Hispan
British and american choirs usually do good with medieval music.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Braddan said:


> Ditto. I have this edition:
> View attachment 76824
> 
> 
> I bought it for the _Troyens_ excerpt even though I already had _Les nuits_..


Me too, well a slightly earlier incarnation of the same coupling. The excerpts from *Les Troyens* are superb. What a pity Dame Janet isn't on Davis's complete recording, fine though Veasey is.


----------



## Ariasexta

Recommend album for serious music lovers.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Kevin Pearson said:


> Lately I have to keep looking up to make sure I'm in the right forum because I keep thinking I must be in this thread:
> 
> http://www.talkclassical.com/17966-what-opera-you-currently.html


Do you have a problem with that? Surely if someone happens to be currently listening to opera, why shouldn't they post it here?


----------



## Antony

LVB symphonies cycle marathon 
Finishing Furtwangler's. Really love the 1942 recording of the Ninth
Next on the list: Karajan's. , Fricsay's


----------



## Antony

GregMitchell said:


> Ah the records of one's youth! This was amongst the first classical LPs I owned, and it has remained a firm favourite ever since. I have of course heard and acquired many other versions of Strauss's glorious _Vier letzte Lieder_ since, but this one gets to the heart of the _meaning_ of the songs like no other. Elsewhere on this site I've written extensively about the reasons for my preference, so I won't repeat myself now. Suffice it to say this is a disc that fully deserves its classic status. Like Jacqueline Du Pre's recording of the Elgar Cello Concerto, it has remained an EMI best seller ever since its first issue in the mid 1960s.


Resisting, resisting ... irresistible temptation, Mitchell


----------



## Dr Johnson

No. 3, 1st movement.


----------



## Braddan

GregMitchell said:


> Me too, well a slightly earlier incarnation of the same coupling. The excerpts from *Les Troyens* are superb. What a pity Dame Janet isn't on Davis's complete recording, fine though Veasey is.


I haven't heard the Davis rec yet though I see it's considered the definitive one. I probably would have acquired it a lot faster had it been Dame J ! I'm not a Vickers fan even though he's superb in the Fidelios I have. I wonder how he got along with Sir John Gielgud who directed him on the 1957 ROH production? I am in the process of streaming the later live Davis rec with Heppener from Amazon Prime (when I have time.)


----------



## cwarchc

I've been delving into vocal works this week









and


----------



## Flamme

Darn this Gold had some swag...


----------



## Biwa

Sir Edward Elgar

Complete Songs for voice and piano Vol. 2

Amanda Roocroft (soprano)
Konrad Jarnot (baritone)
Reinild Mees (piano)


----------



## Pugg

​Bach; Aria's from cantatas 
_Elly Ameling / Han de Vries _


----------



## Jeff W

*In which there is Symphonycast*

Good morning TC! Time for Symphonycast! This week's program\concert is from the NDR Radio Philharmonic Orchestra with Andrew Manze conducting. They play:

DUDA: Festive Overture

TCHAIKOVSKY: Violin Concerto, Op. 35 (Patricia Kopatchinskaya soloist)

HOLLIGER: Das kleine Irgendetwas

BERLIOZ: Symphonie fantastique, Op. 14

Forgot the listening link!


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Antony said:


> Resisting, resisting ... irresistible temptation, Mitchell


But why resist? Indulge yourself.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Braddan said:


> I haven't heard the Davis rec yet though I see it's considered the definitive one. I probably would have acquired it a lot faster had it been Dame J ! I'm not a Vickers fan even though he's superb in the Fidelios I have. I wonder how he got along with Sir John Gielgud who directed him on the 1957 ROH production? I am in the process of streaming the later live Davis rec with Heppener from Amazon Prime (when I have time.)


Both Davis sets have their virtues, but I marginally prefer the earlier one, mainly because of Vickers, who is a superb Aeneas. Aside from Berit Lindholm's Cassandre, which is bettered by Petra Lang, I tend to prefer the rest of the cast on the earlier one too.

But both recordings are excellent and well ahead of the rest of the field.


----------



## AClockworkOrange

Last night I attended a wonderful concert, the London Philharmonic Orchestra at the Royal Festival Hall performing Bizet's Symphony in C (which received a spritely performance with power and poise), Ravel's Piano Concerto in G with Benjamin Grosvenor as the soloist (an excellent performance though the piece is quite new to me) with the crowning glory being Saint-Säens' Symphony No. 3 - the Organ Symphony. This was a wonderful performance. Hearing the organ live for the first time was truly stunning - a revelation for me. I have always loved the piece but after last night, I have a newfound appreciation. Thierry Fischer was the Conductor and he was very impressive - he radiated enjoyment and energy and the orchestra responded accordingly.

My present listening however is Beethoven's Pastoral Sixth Symphony. The performers here are Karl Böhm & the Wiener Philharmoniker (paired on this disc with Schubert's Fifth). I forgot I had this disc to be honest and I have to say that I am really enjoying this recording. The recording quality is super and the performance is most enjoyable.


----------



## Pugg

​*Mozart/ Beethoven.; Quintets for Piano and Winds.*
Lupu/ de Vries/Pieterson/ Zarzo/ Pollard.


----------



## Dr Johnson

No. 1


----------



## elgar's ghost

Bruckner Barrage - the final onslaught. :lol:

Symphonies 7, 8 and 9...


----------



## Marschallin Blair

GregMitchell said:


> Both Davis sets have their virtues, but I marginally prefer the earlier one, mainly because of Vickers, who is a superb Aeneas. Aside from Berit Lindholm's Cassandre, which is bettered by Petra Lang, I tend to prefer the rest of the cast on the earlier one too.
> 
> But both recordings are excellent and well ahead of the rest of the field.












I agree with everything Greg said- for the first time ever in fact. Ha. Ha. Ha. Ha.

I'd like to add that the Davis/Covent Garden _Troyens _is my favorite for the aforementioned reasons of Greg's, but that for me, the Davis/LSO set is absolutely 'indispensable' for the power, drive, and sheen of the LSO horns for the "Royal Hunt and Storm"- the performance of which I've never heard surpassed anywhere.

For me it blows away Wagner.

- and I LOOOVE Wagner.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

GregMitchell said:


> Do you have a problem with that? Surely if someone happens to be currently listening to opera, why shouldn't they post it here?


Last time I checked, "Current Listening" meant 'current listening.'

- covering a pretty large swath of possibilities of what can be listened to.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Antony said:


> LVB symphonies cycle marathon
> Finishing Furtwangler's. Really love the 1942 recording of the Ninth
> Next on the list: Karajan's. , Fricsay's












That live '42 Furtwangler Beethoven's_ Ninth_ is IN-CEN-DI-ARY.

I've never heard a more passionately committed performance of it.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

GregMitchell said:


> But why resist? Indulge yourself.


_"'Indulge youself and indulge others.'

It wouldn't be generous not to.

Everyone is entitled to your opinion."_

- Marschallin Rule Number Eleven in the _Book of Blair_


----------



## Marschallin Blair

AClockworkOrange said:


> Last night I attended a wonderful concert, the London Philharmonic Orchestra at the Royal Festival Hall performing Bizet's Symphony in C (which received a spritely performance with power and poise), Ravel's Piano Concerto in G with Benjamin Grosvenor as the soloist (an excellent performance though the piece is quite new to me) with the crowning glory being Saint-Säens' Symphony No. 3 - the Organ Symphony. This was a wonderful performance. Hearing the organ live for the first time was truly stunning - a revelation for me. I have always loved the piece but after last night, I have a newfound appreciation. Thierry Fischer was the Conductor and he was very impressive - he radiated enjoyment and energy and the orchestra responded accordingly.
> 
> My present listening however is Beethoven's Pastoral Sixth Symphony. The performers here are Karl Böhm & the Wiener Philharmoniker (paired on this disc with Schubert's Fifth). I forgot I had this disc to be honest and I have to say that I am really enjoying this recording. The recording quality is super and the performance is most enjoyable.


Thanks for being our eyes and ears, ClockworkGenerous.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Every now and then I get the urge to listen to this great masterpiece, so, as I have a little time on my hands, out it comes today. And, after all, it isn't any longer than most Wagner operas; I've never understood why people go on about its length, nor why its performance is often split between two nights. Nobody would do that with *Die Meistersinger* or *Gotterdammerung*, both of which are longer.

Anyway, here I am again, marveling to some magnificent music, in this magnificent performance.


----------



## Vasks

*Monsigny - Overture to "L'isle sonante" (Lajouanique/Towo)
W. A. Mozart - Piano Concerto #9 (Brendel/Philips)*


----------



## Pugg

​*Bruckner; Symphony no 4.*
B.P _Riccardo Muti _


----------



## Mahlerian

Saturday Symphony
Raff: Symphony No. 5 in E major "Leonore"
Bamberger Symphoniker, cond. Stadlmair









Eh.


----------



## Vaneyes

Mahlerian said:


> Saturday Symphony
> Raff: Symphony No. 5 in E major "Leonore"
> Bamberger Symphoniker, cond. Stadlmair
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eh.


Ditto, courtesy of YT. :tiphat:


----------



## Vaneyes

KenOC said:


>


Could be a Bond, James Bond villain.


----------



## Vaneyes

For *Hiller* birthday (1811).


----------



## bejart

Georg Frideric Handel (1685-1759): Concero Grosso in B Flat, Op.3, No.1

Bradley Creswick conducting the Northern Sinfonia


----------



## Morimur




----------



## Andolink

*J.S. Bach*: _Italian Concerto BWV 971_, _Chromatic Fantasy & Fugue BWV 903_, 
_French Overture BWV 831_, _A minor Sonata after Reinken BWV 965_

Kenneth Weiss, harpsichord


----------



## Biwa

Ludwig van Beethoven:

Violin sonata No. 9 in A major op. 47 "Kreutzer"
Violin sonata No. 10 in G major op. 96

Thomas Albertus Irnberger, violin
Michael Korstick, piano


----------



## Kivimees

Stanford - Irish Rhapsodies

Not even close to St. Patrick's Day, but ....


----------



## Pugg

*Verdi: Don Carlo*
1965 recording (Sir Georg Solti)


----------



## Marschallin Blair

That delicate, feminine, and finessed first movement of the_ Concertone_ really is delightful.


----------



## Morimur




----------



## D Smith

For Saturday Symphony: Raff; Symphony No. 5/Jarvi. I don't believe I'd ever heard any Raff before and found this quite enjoyable if not especially memorable. But I'd probably have never listened to it otherwise so that's a plus!


----------



## Guest

Chopin.
Preludes.

Maurizio Pollini.


----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## Braddan

GregMitchell said:


> Every now and then I get the urge to listen to this great masterpiece, so, as I have a little time on my hands, out it comes today. And, after all, it isn't any longer than most Wagner operas; I've never understood why people go on about its length, nor why its performance is often split between two nights. Nobody would do that with *Die Meistersinger* or *Gotterdammerung*, both of which are longer.
> 
> Anyway, here I am again, marveling to some magnificent music, in this magnificent performance.


Looking forward to hearing this. Probably time to damage to credit card again. I agree with your comment re. not splitting it. Like I said on the _Opera on DVD _thread, I was completely riveted by the ROH performance and watched it to the end, a very late night but worth it. Epic in every sense, not just musically but in its theatricality. Pretty sure Berlioz would have liked it, not to mention Virgil himself. I should have saved it for tonight though, home alone with the extra hour too.


----------



## johnnysc

Gorecki - Symphony No. 3

Polish National Radio Symphony/Antoni Wit


----------



## Alfacharger

Solti's tremendous Bruckner 9th.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Braddan said:


> Looking forward to hearing this. Probably time to damage to credit card again. I agree with your comment re. not splitting it. Like I said on the _Opera on DVD _thread, I was completely riveted by the ROH performance and watched it to the end, a very late night but worth it. Epic in every sense, not just musically but in its theatricality. Pretty sure Berlioz would have liked it, not to mention Virgil himself. I should have saved it for tonight though, home alone with the extra hour too.


Of course Virgil would have loved _Troyens_.

The _Aeneid_ starts off with the immortal line: "I sing of war, and of man at war."

--










Ferocity I can believe in.


----------



## Ariasexta

The interchange between german music and italian language, it is also what makes Handel so fascinating.


----------



## tortkis

Marschallin Blair said:


> ^ What's the clenched fist for?


I guess it's related to his political message (maybe I'm wrong), but I'm not so interested in that.

Currently listening to:

Antonio de Cabezón: Tientos Y Glosados - Accentus Ensemble (Naxos)


----------



## Haydn man

Number 19 from this set.
I do not listen to this set often, as I worry the magic will wear out if I overdose.
So far it hasn't so I assume I am following the correct strategy


----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## jim prideaux

Mozart-34/35/36th Symphonies performed by Mackerras and the Prague Chamber Orch.


----------



## jim prideaux

Dr Johnson said:


>


having really enjoyed the symphonies that I have heard by Grechaninov any opinions about his chamber works Doc?


----------



## Dr Johnson

jim prideaux said:


> having really enjoyed the symphonies that I have heard by Grechaninov any opinions about his chamber works Doc?


I fear that I have not heard any of his symphonies, so I don't know how his chamber works compare.

I enjoy them as uncomplicated and unashamed Romantic tunefulness.


----------



## Balthazar

*Rachmaninov ~ Songs, Opp. 4, 14, 21, 26, et al.* Russian baritone Dmitri Hvorostovsky is accompanied by Ivari Ilja at the piano in these always pensive, often somber art songs.

*Rachmaninov ~ The Piano Concertos.* Stephen Hough at the piano backed by Andrew Litton and Dallas in these live recordings. A fantastic performance of the Paganini Variations is included as well.

*Rachmaninov ~ The Preludes.* Vladimir Ashkenazy at the piano in this classic recording.


----------



## drpraetorus

Ruddigore G&S. d'Oyly Carte


----------



## Eramirez156

*Stravinsky and more Stravinsky*

*L'Historie du Soldat (Suite)/Octet for Wind Instruments / Symphonies of Wind Instruments*
*Igor Stravinsky*

















*North West German Orchestra

Igor Stravinsky*

_Columbia ML 4964_

Previous owner dated this LP 26 Jan. 1957


----------



## Guest

I sampled some of the Preludes today--meh. She's competent, but she's not nearly as commanding a player as Lugansky. Warmer piano sound, though.


----------



## omega

*Puccini*
_La Bohème_
Chailly, Alagna, Gheorghiu _et allii_


----------



## elgar's ghost

Orchestral works by Benjamin Britten tonight.

Two Portraits (1930), Double Concerto for Violin, Viola & Orchestra (1930), Sinfonietta op.1 (1932), Piano Concerto op.13 (1938), Young Apollo op.16 (1939), Violin Concerto op.15 (1939) and Symphony for Cello & Orchestra op.68 (1963):


----------



## pmsummer

ENDZEITFRAGMENTE
_Fragments for the End of Time: 9th-11th centuries_
*Sequentia*
Benjamin Bagby - vocalist/harper, director
Norbert Rodenkirchen - flautist

_Raumklang - WDR Köln_


----------



## Marschallin Blair

CD 3

Kajanus'_ Pohjola's Daughter_ from 1932 is a very mixed bag for me: When he speeds things up, he sounds great; but when he slows things down- the unusually slow rubato intrusively breaks up the dramatic flow.

Oramo's Birmingham endeavor is still my standard for this enchanting tone poem.


----------



## ProudSquire

*Saint-Saëns*

Africa Fantasie for piano and orchestra Op.89
Allegro appassionato for Piano and orchestra Op.70
Rapsodie d'Auvergne for Piano and Orchestra Op.73









:tiphat:


----------



## TurnaboutVox

*Carl Philipp Emanuel Bach
Keyboard sonatas*
in G minor Wq 65/17
in C minor Wq 65/31
in D Wq 61/2
in F# minor Wq52/4
in G Wq 62/19
in E minor Wq59/1
Rondos in A Wq 58/1
in D minor Wq 61/4
in C minor Wq 59/4
Andante from sonata Wq 65/32
Mikhail Pletnev, piano [DG, 2001]

My new disc of the week, and very fine it is too.


----------



## George O

Lou Harrison (1917-2003): Double Concerto for Violin and Cello with Javanese Gamelan

Kenneth Goldsmith, violin
Terry King, cello
The Mills College Gamelan Ensemble
William Winant, kendang

Paul Reale (1943- ): Concerto "Dies Irae" for Piano Trio and Wind Ensemble

The Mirecourt Trio
The CSUN Wind Ensemble / David Whitwell

on TR Records (Des Moines, Iowa), from 1983


----------



## pmsummer

George O said:


> Lou Harrison (1917-2003): Double Concerto for Violin and Cello with Javanese Gamelan
> 
> Kenneth Goldsmith, violin
> Terry King, cello
> The Mills College Gamelan Ensemble
> William Winant, kendang
> 
> Paul Reale (1943- ): Concerto "Dies Irae" for Piano Trio and Wind Ensemble
> 
> The Mirecourt Trio
> The CSUN Wind Ensemble / David Whitwell
> 
> on TR Records (Des Moines, Iowa), from 1983


I'd hit on it, big time.


----------



## senza sordino

Copland Violin Sonata, I followed along with my newly bought sheet music. I will try learning this in the near future. The piano part seems more of a challenge than the violin part. 
Ives Largo for violin, clarinet and piano
Bernstein Piano trio
Carter Elegy for viola and piano
Barber String quartet 
View attachment 76868


Bernstein West Side Story suite for solo violin and orchestra, Lonely Town, Make our Garden Grow from Candide, Serenade after Plato's Symposium, New York New York 
View attachment 76869


Barber The School for Scandal Overture, Symphony no 1, First essay for orchestra, Symphony no 2
View attachment 76870


Korngold, Barber and Walton Violin Concerti with James Ehnes and my local orchestra. (I'm seeing the orchestra tonight with Bramwell Tovey and the VSO - not James Ehnes tonight though)
View attachment 76871


Adams Harmonielehre Short Ride in a Fast machine
View attachment 76872


----------



## Morimur

pmsummer said:


> ENDZEITFRAGMENTE
> _Fragments for the End of Time: 9th-11th centuries_
> *Sequentia*
> Benjamin Bagby - vocalist/harper, director
> Norbert Rodenkirchen - flautist
> 
> _Raumklang - WDR Köln_


Just added that sucker to my wish list.


----------



## pmsummer

HIS MAJESTY'S HARPER
_Airs & Dances, Fancies & Farewells, from the Royal Courts of 17th-century England_
*John Dowland, William Byrd, Cormack MacDermott, Jean le Flelle*
Andrew Lawrence-King - baroque harps

_Deutsche Harmonia Mundi_


----------



## starthrower




----------



## Vronsky

*La vallée des cloches*










Momo Kodama La vallée des cloches
Ravel: Miroirs
Takemitsu: Rain Tree Sketch
Messiaen: La fauvette des jardins


----------



## aleazk

*Mozart* - _Sonata for Two Pianos in D, K. 448_


----------



## GreenMamba

The Octet is great, of course. The Boccherini piece is the 37/7 composite thrown together by Lauterbach many years after the composer's death. Still a very nice work.


----------



## ArtMusic




----------



## Blancrocher

Liszt - Jeux d'eaux à la Villa d'Este (Stephen Hough)


----------



## DiesIraeCX

*Boulez - Pollini*

*Pierre Boulez*: _Piano Sonata No. 2_ (Maurizio Pollini)

Blew me away!


----------



## Guest

aleazk said:


> *Mozart* - _Sonata for Two Pianos in D, K. 448_


Well, at least you named the composer and the piece...


----------



## Guest

I know we're not supposed to post videos, but sadly, there is no CD or LP of this performance:


----------



## bejart

Ferdinand Ries (1784-1838): Piano Sonata in F Minor, Op.11, No.2

Susan Kagan, piano


----------



## Blancrocher

Franck: Prelude, Chorale, and Fugue (Richter; Budapest, 1983)


----------



## Pugg

*Schumann*: Arabeske + Papillons + Etudes symphoniques (1984)


----------



## starthrower




----------



## nightscape

Going with a couple of large scale Liszt ochestral works. Haven't listened to them in a while, and he's a composer I generally do not spend a great deal of time with. He's not someone you usually associate with symphonic output of this magnitude.

*Liszt* - A Faust Symphony (Muti/Philadelphia)










*Liszt* - Dante Symphony (Barenboim/Berlin)


----------



## Pugg

​ *Suppé / Auber; Overtures.*
Paul Paray conduting


----------



## Guest

I finished this disc today with Beethoven's Diabelli Variations. While I far prefer the late Sonatas, Levit has almost made a believer out of me! I prefer his version to both Richter's and Arrau's.


----------



## Pugg

Kontrapunctus said:


> I finished this disc today with Beethoven's Diabelli Variations. While I far prefer the late Sonatas, Levit has almost made a believer out of me! I prefer his version to both Richter's and Arrau's.


Oh dear, I see a shopping basket in front of me.:tiphat:


----------



## opus55

Strauss: Adriadne auf Naxos


----------



## Pugg

​*John Field; Nocturnes*
Pietro Spada


----------



## tortkis

Milton Babbitt (New World Records)
Concerto for Piano and Orchestra (1985) - American Composers Orchestra / Charles Wuorinen (conductor), Alan Feinberg (piano)
The Head of the Bed (1981) - Parnassus / Anthony Korf (conductor), Judith Bettina (soprano)









Gesualdo Madrigals - Musica Ficta / Bo Holten (Danacord)
Recorded live 18 Nov. 2013 Festival Mousiké, Bari, Italy


----------



## KenOC

Kontrapunctus said:


> I finished this disc today with Beethoven's Diabelli Variations. While I far prefer the late Sonatas, Levit has _almost made a believer _out of me! I prefer his version to both Richter's and Arrau's.


ALMOST a believer? Not good enough! The townspeople are coming with pitchforks and torches.

BTW for me the whole album is excellent, and the Diabellis are among the best I've heard. And I've heard a lot!


----------



## jim prideaux

early autumnal morning here-preparing for a certain 'derby match' of some significance and listening to Segerstam and the Helsinki P.O. performing the Karelia Suite by Sibelius-as I am in agreement with MBlair will then go to Oramo and the CBSO performing Pohjola's Daughter.....

and on to 'The Bard'-Sibelius arguably at his most enigmatic.....also left wondering why the Oramo/CBSO cycle on Erato seems to be the recipient of such limited acknowledgement?


----------



## Pugg

​*Tartini; Violin Concertos*
_Piero Toso/ Claudio Scimone _


----------



## Dr Johnson

mp3 download for instant gratification.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Wagner; Lohengrin.*
_Hofmann/ Armstrong/ Connell et al.
Woldemar Nelsson, conducting. _


----------



## jim prideaux

....and as the trepidation mounts in the N.E......En Saga by Sibelius performed by Jarvi/Gothenburg S.O.


----------



## helenora

*Nunes Garcia Requiem*


----------



## Bas

Johann Sebastian Bach - Goldberg Variationen BWV 982
By Jan Willem Rozenboom [piano]









I had the pleasure of a live concert by this pianist with the Variationen last year, bought his cd immediately afterwards.


----------



## eljr

*James Gaffigan / Netherlands Radio Philharmonic Orchestra
Sergei Prokofiev: Symphonies Nos. 3 and 4 (first version)*


----------



## Ariasexta

Father & Son, a musical legend.


----------



## helenora

*Alfonso X el Sabio Cantigas de Santa Maria* ( hm.... I think it wasn't Alfonso himself who wrote this, but anyway they are wonderful examples of medieval music.


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

G. P. Telemann - Concerto in D minor for 2 Violins, Viola and B.c., TWV 43:d2 ; 
Concerto in F Major for Recorder, Bassoon, 2 Violins, Viola and B.c., TWV 52: F1; 
Sonata in F minor for 2 Violins, 2 Violas and B.c., TWV 44:32;
Sonata in D Major for Violoncello and B.c.;
Overture in B minor, TWV 55:h4
(Musica Alta Ripa ).









Ah! I've heard the Flinstones theme again in the F Major concerto  (2nd movement). Other than that, awesome music here imo, and the recording is highly recommended, excellent playing and very clean sound and acoustics. Listening to the albums on a new stereo system definitely adds kick to this, hehe.

F. J. Haydn - Symphony No. 94 in G Major, 'Surprise' (George Szell; Cleveland Orchestra).









Checking out Szell's Haydn. To my ears so far, probably not the finest overall interpretation, but certainly having its strong points.


----------



## Fat Bob

Concerto no. 1 in this set.









Because sometimes what you really want is an old warhorse.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Final instalment of Beethoven's piano sonatas.

No. 26 op.81a - "Les Adieux" (1809-10), no. 27 op.90 (1814), no. 28 op.101 (1816), no. 29 op.106 - "Hammerklavier", no. 30 op.109 (1820), no. 31 op. 110 (1821) and no. 32 op.111 (1821-22):


----------



## Eramirez156

*Avodath Hakodesh*

*Sacred Service*
*Ernest Bloch*









*Robert Merrill, Cantor
Choir Of Community Church Of New York, Choir Of Metropolitan Synagogue
Maurice Levine, Director
Dr. Judah Cahn, Rabbi

New York Philharmonic

Leonard Bernstein
* 
_Columbia MS 6221_


----------



## Bas

Haydn Symphonies 51, 41, 39, 35
Orchestra of the age of enlightment, Frans Bruggen [dir]








No. 39 is such a fantastic work!


----------



## Pugg

​*Beethoven; Mass in C.*
Atlanta Symphonic Choir& Orchestra / Robert Shaw


----------



## Jos

.














.








Selection of 10" records for sundayafternoon


----------



## Blancrocher

Rachmaninov: Piano Concerto 2, Paganini Variations (Ashkenazy/Previn)


----------



## schigolch




----------



## Asterix77

In 1 min I will be listening to a live rendition of the RCO and the Dutch Chamber Choir (Nederlands Kamerkoor) on a Dutch classical radio station, Radio4. They will perform BAch cantata 150, Motet BWV 227 and Brahms symphony no 4. The fourth part of this symphony is based in the last piece of BWV 150, which is actually a ciaccona. Directed by Daniel Harding.

For people who are interested you can find the live stream via http://radioplayer.npo.nl/radio4/


----------



## Dongiovanni

Mindblowing virtuosity combined with beautiful musicality by Vinnistkaya and the orchestra.


----------



## Pugg

​*Berlioz: various works*.
_Sylvia McNair/ Richard Leech.
David Zinman_ conducting


----------



## johnnysc

Mozart - Missa Brevis in C, K. 220 Sparrow

Vienna Symphony Orchestra/Vienna Boys Choir/Uwe Christian Harrer


----------



## Badinerie

Trying to cheer mesel up with Malcolm Arnold Film music...who couldnt raise a smile with Flash Harry's theme music. Or Hobsons Choice?


----------



## eljr

*Anja Harteros / Jonas Kaufmann / Antonio Pappano
Verdi: Aida*


----------



## opus55

Vivaldi: Violin Concertos, Op. 4 "La Stravaganza"
_Simon Standage, violin
The English Concert | Trevor Pinnock_


----------



## bejart

Antonio Rosetti (ca.1750-1792): Horn Concerto in E Flat, Murray C48

Johannes Moesus conducting the Kurpfalzisches Kammerorchester -- Klaus Wallendorf, horn


----------



## Pugg

​*Tosti ; Songs
Carlo Bergonzi *


----------



## Il_Penseroso




----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1997.


----------



## Badinerie

Mendelssohn Songs without words. The very lovely no 6 is playing as I type.


----------



## Pugg

​*Verdi; Luisa Miller.*
_Moffo/ Bergonzi/ Verret / MacNeil et al.

Fausto Cleva conducting. _


----------



## bejart

Franz Ignaz Beck (1734-1809): Symphony in F Major, Op.3, No.1

Kevin Mallon conducting the Toronto Chamber Orchestra


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 2007.


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1970/1.


----------



## Guest

KenOC said:


> ALMOST a believer? Not good enough! The townspeople are coming with pitchforks and torches.
> 
> BTW for me the whole album is excellent, and the Diabellis are among the best I've heard. And I've heard a lot!


As a rule, I don't like humor in music, but that doesn't make me a monster!


----------



## Vaneyes

Fat Bob said:


> Concerto no. 1 in this set.
> 
> View attachment 76879
> 
> 
> Because sometimes what you really want is an old warhorse.


Oh, I guess. One's on the runway, ready for lift-off. Make that two.


----------



## Blancrocher

Bach: Goldberg Variations (Feltsman)


----------



## Mahlerian

Beethoven: Coriolan Overture, Symphony No. 5 in C minor
London Philharmonic Orchestra, cond. Tennstedt









Wow....this recently released live performance may take its place as my favorite recording of the Fifth.


----------



## Vaneyes

Morimur said:


>


Ooooooooh, I want that.


----------



## opus55

Sibelius Symphonies

No. 3 by Herbert Blomstedt and San Francisco Symphony










No. 2 by Osmo Vänskä and Lahti Symphony Orchestra


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Anton Bruckner, Symphony # 8 In C Minor


----------



## starthrower

Webern










I'd like to pick up a modern single disc recording of the chamber string works. 
Trying to decide on Schoenberg or Artis Quartett. SQ plays at slow tempos
with a mellow, romantic sound. AQ has more presence, and a more
full-bodied musular sound at medium tempos.


----------



## Arsakes

*Max Bruch*:
Romanze in a-moll, Op. 42
Scottish Fantasy Op. 46
Konzertstück in fis-moll, Op. 84 
Serenade in A minor for Violin and Orchestra, Op. 75
Symphonies No.1,2 and 3
Violin Concertos No. 1 and 3
In Memoriam, Op. 65
Adagio appassionato, Op. 57

for the first and/or second time. Loved the violin concertos, in memoriam and the adagio. Symphonies were good but not impressive.

Also...
*Bruckner*'s Symphony No. 1 in C minor

which is my kind of symphony!


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1968.


----------



## tortkis

Beethoven: Variations on Folk Songs Op. 105 & Op. 107 (Naxos)
Patrick Gallois (flute), Maria Prinz (piano)


----------



## bejart

Haydn: Symphony No.52 in C Minor

Trevor Pinnock conducting the English Concert


----------



## Arsakes

eljr said:


> *Anja Harteros / Jonas Kaufmann / Antonio Pappano
> Verdi: Aida*


I love its overture.



opus55 said:


> Vivaldi: Violin Concertos, Op. 4 "La Stravaganza"
> _Simon Standage, violin
> The English Concert | Trevor Pinnock_


"La Stravaganza" is one of my most favorite set of Vivaldi Concertos.


----------



## Guest

Andriessen.
De Staat.

Schoenberg Ensemble, led by Reinbert de Leeuw.

Visceral, that's the word.


----------



## Vaneyes

Continuing with Martha's *Chopin* concerti, recorded 1978.


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Vaughan Williams, Symphony # 9 In E Minor







Adrian Boult and The London Philarmonic Orchestra

Haydn, Symphony #44 In E Minor "Mourning"







Bruno Weil and Tafelmusik


----------



## bejart

Jan Vanhal (1739-1813): Sinfonia in G Major, Bryan G10

Riyuko Matsui leading the Haydn Sinfonietta Tokyo


----------



## Balthazar

*Rachmaninov ~ Vespers.* Seriously deep basses here... Paul Hillier leads the Estonian Philharmonic Chamber Choir.

*Rachmaninov ~ The Elegiac Piano Trios.* The Beaux Arts Trio performs these gems.

*Rachmaninov ~ Études-tableaux.* Rustem Hayroudinoff at the piano.


----------



## KenOC

Missa Solemnis, Jeggie with the ORR and the Monteverdi Choir. Stunning.


----------



## Mahlerian

Mozart: Symphony No. 12 in G K75b, No. "46" in C K111b, No. 13 in F K112, No. 14 in A K114, No. 15 in G K124
Prague Chamber Orchestra, cond. Mackerras


----------



## mmsbls

Murail: Gondwana, Desintegrations, Time & Again


----------



## Guest

mmsbls said:


> Murail: Gondwana, Desintegrations, Time & Again
> 
> View attachment 76913


One of my favourite albums!


----------



## DiesIraeCX

*Mozart / Ravel*

Listening to right now:
*Mozart*: Symphony No. 41 "Jupiter", K. 551 (Gardiner/English Baroque Soloists)

My listening for the past few days:
*Maurice Ravel*:

_Le Tombeau de Couperin_ for piano
_Valse nobles et sentimentales_ for piano
_Ma mère l'oye_ for piano duet
_Rapsodie espagnole
Violin Sonata in G
Piano Trio in A Minor
Trois poèmes de Stéphane Mallarmé
Vocalise
Tripatos_
_Deux mélodies hébraiques_, for voice and piano
_Chants Populaires_


----------



## tortkis

Rothko Chapel - Morton Feldman / Erik Satie / John Cage (ECM)









Feldman: Rothko Chapel
Satie: Gnossienne No. 1, 3 & 4, Ogive No. 1 & 2, 
Cage: Four2, Ear For Ear (Antiphonies), Five, In A Landscape

Kim Kashkashian (viola), Sarah Rothenberg (piano, celeste), Steven Schick (percussion), Sonja Bruzauskas (mezzo-soprano), Lauren Snouffer (soprano), Houston Chamber Choir, Robert Simpson (conductor)


----------



## deprofundis

*Arvo Part *- deprofundis from a budget title best of, gloom n doom and beautyful music this is my theme music always been, i love to heard this in a film, would be rad...so powerfull this music hit a cord or cords in you..

I use to lisen to Arvo more often but i discover new music so once in while Part music is the icing on the cake for me, one of the cult figure of the modernist.


----------



## D Smith

Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 1. Temirkanov/Royal Philharmonic. I've always had a soft spot in my heart for Tchaikovsky's First and Temirkanov does a great job with it here. I don't find the sound the best in this recording, but the performance is well worth a listen.


----------



## pmsummer

INTAVOLATURA DI LUTO
_Lute music by the younger brother of Galileo Galilei and their father Vincenzo_
*Michelagnolo Galilei* (1775-1631)
Anthony Bailes - lute

_Ramée - Outhere Music_


----------



## johnnysc

Schindler's List Soundtrack

John Williams, Itzhak Perlman


----------



## bejart

Now, more Sturm und Drang --
Joseph Martin Kraus (1756-1792): Sinfonie in C Sharp Minjor

Concerto Koln


----------



## Richannes Wrahms




----------



## starthrower




----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Anton Bruckner, Symphony No. 3 in D Minor, WAB 103 (original 1873 version, ed. L. Nowak)


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Jean Sibelius: Historical Recordings and Rarities: 1928-1925

I've thoroughly enjoyed CD's one and two so far.

Kajanus' early thirties performances of Sibelius' _First _and _Second_ Symphonies with the Orchestra of the Royal Philharmonic Society (as opposed to 'The Royal Philharmonic,' I suppose) are fantastic.

I couldn't believe how much I liked the performances- this for the most part is very vigorous and virile Sibelius. The horns are especially heroic in the outer movements of the First (although I thought the last fanfare at the end of first movement was rather tame). The third movement is played fast and vivaciously- and the only one I love better is the mid-seventies Stokowski.

The only complaint (and this is more me than anything) I have with Kajanus' Second is that the last movement seems too rushed- played more like its Tchaikovsky than Sibelius.

Kajanus' _Third_ started off _SO_ slow- but then the tempo picked up and I liked it immensely. The only one I like better is Oramo's Birmingham endeavor (which, comparatively speaking is played very fast- but it sounds 'right' to me).

Now, Kajanus' Sibelius_ Fifth_- the first movement?- how can say it?- it just kicked total @SS. The string build-up in the first movement is terrifyingly exuberant and the climax at the end of it with the cascading brass is one of the most powerful ones I've ever heard (the only other performance which exceeds this first movement to me is the 1960 Karajan/Philharmonia- which again does not sound as 'rushed' as Kajanus).

The sound will be a bit austere for some people- and one can hear the needle on the record from the original transfers- but these readings are _sine qua nons_ for any Sibelius fan.

Sibelius himself thought that Kajanus was the best interpreter of his music- that is to say, until he reversed himself and later down the line said that Karajan was. _;D_

No matter.

Who cares?

Get the Karajan and the Kajanus.

Swans, sleigh rides, and the aurora borealis awaits.


----------



## helenora

*Brahms Ein Deutsches Requiem with Karajan*


----------



## Pugg

Beethoven: "Piano Concerto No. 3 in C minor, Op.37"
[Soloist] Glenn Gould (P), Columbia Symphony Orchestra (May 4, 1959 New York, Columbia 30 Avenue studio)
Beethoven: "Piano Concerto No. 4 in G major Op.58"
[Soloist] Glenn Gould (P), the New York Philharmonic (March 20, 1961 New York, Manhattan Center)


----------



## Pugg

eljr said:


> *Anja Harteros / Jonas Kaufmann / Antonio Pappano
> Verdi: Aida*


And...do you like it?


----------



## Marschallin Blair

_
Sacre_










First movement










_Kyrie_


----------



## Becca

Marschallin Blair said:


> Kajanus' early thirties performances of Sibelius' _First _and _Second_ Symphonies with the Orchestra of the Royal Philharmonic Society (as opposed to 'The Royal Philharmonic,' I suppose) are fantastic.


FYI...
The Royal Philharmonic Orchestra was not founded until 1946, prior to that the Royal Philharmonic Society's concerts were mostly performed by the London Philharmonic Orchestra. The LPO had been founded by Sir Thomas Beecham in 1932 in association with Malcolm Sargent and he ran it until the start of WW2 when it became a self-governing organization after Beecham left for the US, mainly New York & Seattle where he was the music director. After the war he wanted to resume his direction over it but they were having none of it so he decided to form a new orchestra which he could control ... the RPO.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Becca said:


> FYI...
> The Royal Philharmonic Orchestra was not founded until 1946, prior to that the Royal Philharmonic Society's concerts were mostly performed by the London Philharmonic Orchestra. The LPO had been founded by Sir Thomas Beecham in 1932 in association with Malcolm Sargent and he ran it until the start of WW2 when it became a self-governing organization after Beecham left for the US, mainly New York & Seattle where he was the music director. After the war he wanted to resume his direction over it but they were having none of it so he decided to form a new orchestra which he could control ... the RPO.


Thanks for that.

I always thought that Beecham's orchestra in the early twentieth century was called the 'Royal _Pill_-harmonic'- since he was the wealthy heir to the Beecham's Pills fortune which allegedly bankrolled the enterprise. _;D_


----------



## Becca

Marschallin Blair said:


> I always thought that Beecham's orchestra in the early twentieth century was called the 'Royal _Pill_-harmonic'- since he was the wealthy heir to the Beecham's Pills fortune which allegedly bankrolled the enterprise. _;D_


With Beecham, anything was possible! On a similar note, I have heard a rumour that a number of musical endocrinologists in Los Angeles are forming the Los Angeles Phil_hormon_ic


----------



## Pugg

​Vivaldi : Gloria.

*Berganza/ Valentini-Terrani

Riccardo Muti *


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Beethoven, _Piano Concerto No. 2_


----------



## Pugg

*Mahler; Symphony 5
Claudio Abbado *


----------



## Pugg

​*Bach; Magnificat.*
King's College. Cambridge.


----------



## Pugg

​*Gluck: Alceste.*
_Eileen Farrell/ Nicolai Gedda_ et al.
"Live recording from 02-11-1961".
_Kurt Adler Conducting_


----------



## Danilo

Piano Sonata No.1 in F minor, Op.2/1
Piano Sonata No.2 in A major, Op.2/2
Piano Sonata No.3 in C major, Op.2/3


----------



## eljr

*Various Artists
Masters of Classical Music, Vol. 6: Tchaikovsky*


----------



## joen_cph

*Tippett* _Symphonies 2+4_ / Tippett / BBC music magazine CD

These symphonies are much less aggressive than I remember them to be, maybe also due to this recording, which I just invested in. Fine listening, and quite accessible.


----------



## Pugg

​*Richard Strauss ; Aria's
Lucia Popp.*


----------



## Blancrocher

Glenn Gould: Salzburg Recital, 25 August 1959.


----------



## bejart

JS Bach: Toccata in G Minor, BWV 915

Peter Watchorn, harpsichord


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Magnificent.










Kiri _Manon Lescaut _highlights

- Delightful.


----------



## Morimur




----------



## Azol

Marschallin Blair said:


> Kiri _Manon Lescaut _highlights
> 
> - Delightful.


Yesterday I watched two extracts from Domingo/Kiri DVD Manon Lescaut. I was very disappointed with what I heard. Kiri had a very hard time struggling with spinto/dramatic requirements of the role. Voice was unsteady and it showed already in the second phrase into 'In quelle trine morbide'. Of course, her high notes were secure and pretty much effortless, but the role of Manon is not exactly about high notes. 'Sola, perduta, abbandonata' became even more hard on her voice, as she tried to half-sing, half-speak the endings of phrases to give it more dramatic impact (obviously), but just running out of breath each time. Not the DVD I will be returning to anytime soon, especially when I have Domingo/Scotto DVD version ready. Sorry for all the Kiri bashing, I really love her in many roles from Mozart to Puccini (La Rondine) but Manon isn't the perfect match for her vocal style.


----------



## pmsummer

LAMENTATIONS
*Robert White - Thomas Tallis - Giovanni Pierluigi da Palestrina - Orlande de Lassus - Estêvao de Brito*
Oxford Camerata
Jeremy Summerly - director

_Naxos_


----------



## jim prideaux

Davis and the LSO performing Sibelius 6th Symphony.....had also listened to Vanska and the Lahti S.O performing the same work.....


----------



## Pugg

​
Operette - Arias from; Youmans, Love, Albert, Künnecke, Lehar, Abraham, Millöcker, Stolz, Giordani, Raymond, Spoliansky, Liszt, Offenbach, Winkler, Curtis, Chopin, Capua


----------



## elgar's ghost

Works by Britten, Honegger and Khachaturian.

Britten: Elegy for Solo Viola (1930), Simple Symphony for Strings op.4 (1934), Variations on a Theme of Frank Bridge op.10 for String Orchestra (1937), Prelude & Fugue for 18 Strings op.29 (1943) and Lachrymae op.48a - version for Viola & Strings (1950 - transc. 1976):










Honegger: Symphony no.1 (1930), Symphony no.2 for Strings & Trumpet (1941), Symphony no.3 - "Liturgique" (1946), Symphony no.4 - "Deliciae Basilienses", Symphony no.5 - "Di tre re" (1950) and Mouvement symphonique no.1 - "Pacific 231" (1923):










Khachaturian: Piano Concerto (1936) and Concert Rhapsody for Piano & Orchestra (1968):


----------



## George O

Cyril Scott (1879-1970): Piano Concerto No. 1 in C (1913-1914)

John Ogdon, piano
London Philharmonic Orchestra / Bernard Herrmann

on Lyrita (Buckinghamshire, England), from 1975

5 stars


----------



## Vasks

This newly acquired disc got its first play today, but its title is a misnomer for none of the composers (Martinu, Janacek, Jezek, etc) were in any way "avantgarde".

The best I can determine why the disc got its title is from the fact that some or most of the composers were associated with an avantgarde Czech theater


----------



## science




----------



## Orfeo

*Karol Szymanowski*
Opera in three acts "King Roger."
Symphony no. IV (Sinfonia Concertante).***
-Leif Ove Andenes, pianist.***
-Thomas Hampson, Elzbieta Szmyta, Philip Langridge, et al.
-The City of Birmingham Symphony Orchestra, Chorus, & Youth Chorus/Sir Simon Rattle.

*Zygmunt Stojowski*
Piano Concerto no. I in F-sharp minor.
Piano Concerto no. II in A-flat major.
-Jonathan Plowright, pianist.
-The BBC Scottish Symphony Orchestra/Martyn Brabbins.

*Antonin Dvorak*
Symphony no. IX in E minor "From the New World."
Carnival Overture.
-The Royal Philharmonic Orchestra/Paavo Jarvi.

*Karl Goldmark*
Symphony no. I "Rustic Wedding", op. 26.
Overture "Sakuntala", op. 13.
-The Royal Philharmonic Orchestra/Yondani Butt.


----------



## Dr Johnson

Another mp3 purchase for instant gratification of a Babbittous nature.


----------



## Pugg

*Verdi/ Tchaikovsky/ Smetana; String Quartets .
Amadeus Quartet
*


----------



## Biwa

Peter Tchaikovsky:

Concert Suite from "The Sleeping Beauty" (trans. Mikhail Pletnev)
Pieces from "The Sleeping Beauty" (trans. Theodor Kirchner)

Lev Vinocour (piano)


----------



## Vaneyes

For *D. Scarlatti* birthday (1685). Recorded 1994.


----------



## Blancrocher

Schubert: Complete Trios (Grumiaux)


----------



## johnnysc

Schubert, Vol. 2 - Sonatas 384,408,821

Joseph Swensen & Jeffrey Hahane


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 2007.


----------



## pmsummer

LA TARANTELLA
_Antidotum Tarantulae_
*Italian Traditional, Athanasius Kircher, Matteo Salvatore, Alfio Antico, Lucilla Galeazzi, Ambrogio Sparagna, Don Francisco Xavier Cid, Giuseppe De Vittorio *
L'Arpeggiata
Christina Pluhar - director

_Alpha_


----------



## Mahlerian

Schoenberg: Serenade, op. 24
John Shirley-Quirk, Ensemble Intercontemporain, cond. Boulez











Vaneyes said:


> For *D. Scarlatti* birthday (1685). Recorded 1994.


Is the performer name on that recording a pseudonym? I know that many of Point Classics' releases have fictitious ensembles and conductors, and I was wondering if that held true for solo recordings like this one.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Bellini; Beatrice Di Tenda.
Dame Joan Sutherland/ Luciano Pavarotti* et al
_Richard Bonynge conducting_.:tiphat:


----------



## Morimur




----------



## Kevin Pearson

My co-worker was on vacation and I've had to open and close for the last five days in a row and have a deserved two days off. In the mood for some chamber music this morning and so I have listened to Alexander Grechaninov' String Quartets No. 2 and No. 4. I really like Grechaninov a lot. His symphonies are superbly melodic. I find his quartets take more work to enjoy than his symphonies but can be rewarding. That said I think I enjoy his Piano Trios more than his quartets.



















Currently listening to Edmund Rubbra's String Quartets. I really enjoy Rubbra's style and although I think his symphonies are more engaging these quartets offer some really great moments. I would not listen to these as background music though as they do require some concentration to get the most out of them.

















A truly enjoyable way to start off my day! 

Kevin


----------



## SeptimalTritone

Stravinsky- Petrushka 



 and Soldier's Tale Suite 



 and Apollo


----------



## pmsummer

OBOE CONCERTOS
*Antonio Vivaldi*
Stephen Hammer, Frank De Bruine - oboes
Eric Hoeprich, Antony Pay - clarinets
The Academy of Ancient Music
Christopher Hogwood - director

_Editions de L'Oiseau-Lyre_


----------



## joen_cph

pmsummer said:


> LA TARANTELLA
> _Antidotum Tarantulae_
> Italian Traditional, *Athanasius Kircher*, Matteo Salvatore, Alfio Antico, Lucilla Galeazzi, Ambrogio Sparagna, Don Francisco Xavier Cid, Giuseppe De Vittorio
> L'Arpeggiata
> Christina Pluhar - director
> 
> _Alpha_


Athanasius Kircher was an interesting, polymath & Leonardo-like figure, also known by art historians. I didn´t know that he composed.
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Athanasius_Kircher


----------



## George O

Kontrapunctus said:


> If from 2:15 on isn't an utter mess, then I don't know what is:


I asked my brother, a huge Prokofiev enthusiast, what he thought of Buniatishvili's playing in the video:

Well, it's way too fast, although I wish I could play that fast! But even if I could I wouldn't do it for this piece because it's not appropriate. She misses a fair amount of notes toward the end.

I believe Prokofiev intended this movement to sound like the unstoppable advancement of tanks during WWII. Khatia's version doesn't really give that impression. It's too fast to hear everything properly and comes off more crazed than anything else.


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1966 - '74.


----------



## elgar's ghost

*image tweaking*

Orchestral works from Aaron Copland tonight.

Concerto for Piano & Orchestra (1926), Piano Variations - arrangement for orchestra (1930 - transcr. 1957), Short Symphony a.k.a. "Symphony no. 2" (1933), Symphonic Ode (1928-29 - rev. 1955), Music for the Theatre (1925), Connotations (1961-62), El Salón México (1936), Symphony no. 3 (1946) and Quiet City (1940):
























Damn it - I didn't mean to put up my reason for editing as a title for the post!


----------



## Vaneyes

Mahlerian said:


> ....Is the performer name on that recording a pseudonym? I know that many of Point Classics' releases have fictitious ensembles and conductors, and I was wondering if that held true for solo recordings like this one.


Tomsic's alive and well. She still tours. FWIW her Scarlatti was one of those ripped off by Joyce Hatto's husband. :tiphat:

Related:

http://www.performances.org/performances/1415/DubravkaTomsic.html

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dubravka_Tomšič_Srebotnjak


----------



## Mahlerian

Stravinsky: Pulcinella, Orpheus
Columbia Symphony Orchestra, Chicago Symphony Orchestra, cond. Stravinsky


----------



## George O

Bela Bartok (1881-1945)

Complete Edition: Chamber Music 6

44 Duos for Two Violins

W. Wilkomirska, violin
Mihaly Szucs, violin

7 Pieces from "Mikrokosmos" for Two Pianos

Ditta Bartok-Pasztory, piano
Erzsebet Tusa, piano

on Hungaroton (Hungary), from 1969


----------



## Morimur

George O said:


> I asked my brother, a huge Prokofiev enthusiast, what he thought of Buniatishvili's playing in the video:
> 
> Well, it's way too fast, although I wish I could play that fast! But even if I could I wouldn't do it for this piece because it's not appropriate. She misses a fair amount of notes toward the end.
> 
> I believe Prokofiev intended this movement to sound like the unstoppable advancement of tanks during WWII. Khatia's version doesn't really give that impression. It's too fast to hear everything properly and comes off more crazed than anything else.


The way she's playing the piano-makes me think of a pez dispenser with her head bobbing up and down.


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1989/0.


----------



## Dr Johnson

No. 7


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 2002.


----------



## schigolch




----------



## Blancrocher

Jaroussky / Rial - Pur ti miro


----------



## DavidA

Schubert Wintereisse / Kaufmann brings extraordinary intensity with his baritonal tenor.


----------



## joen_cph

> Prokofiev intended this movement to sound like the unstoppable advancement of tanks during WWII. Khatia's version doesn't really give that impression. It's too fast to hear everything properly and comes off more crazed than anything else


Since it´s from 1911, he can´t have had that as his original intention, of course. I like when musicians come up with alternatives to conventions, but agree that the speed here probably loses too many details of the work. Refreshing, however.


----------



## ProudSquire

*Saint-Saëns*

Violin Concerto No.1 in A Major








*Mozart*

Piano Concerto No.15 in B flat Major








:tiphat:


----------



## johnnysc

Gershwin - Porgy and Bess
Grofe - Grand Canyon Suite

Detroit Symphony/Dorati


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1989.


----------



## bejart

Felix Mendelssohn (1809-1847): String Symphony No.11 in F Major

Lev Markiz conducting the Nieuw Sinfonietta Amsterdam


----------



## George O

joen_cph said:


> Since it´s from 1911, he can´t have had that as his original intention, of course. I like when musicians come up with alternatives to conventions, but agree that the speed here probably loses too many details of the work. Refreshing, however.


No, it's from 1942.


----------



## deprofundis

*Rachmaninov* - vespers opus 37,

this is a low budget version of vespers, but it still dose the job it's on apex, i wich i had a better recording of this executed by slav basses it probably be worthy to invest in a more expensive version of this timeless classic chef œuvre, you know the kind you lisen , you get absorb by the music for 1 hour you disapear you forgot you exist , your surrounded by etheric beauty of the voices that sanctified your house mind and soul, i always feel this after lisening to vespers.


----------



## George O

deprofundis said:


> *Rachmaninov* - vespers opus 37,
> 
> this is a low budget version of vespers, but it still dose the job it's on apex, i wich i had a better recording of this executed by slav basses it probably be worthy to invest in a more expensive version of this timeless classic chef œuvre, you know the kind you lisen , you get absorb by the music for 1 hour you disapear you forgot you exist , your surrounded by etheric beauty of the voices that sanctified your house mind and soul, i always feel this after lisening to vespers.


I'd get this one:

http://www.talkclassical.com/37262-current-listening-vol-iii-888.html?highlight=#post941201


----------



## mmsbls

Saariaho:
Notes on Light / Orion / Mirage
Graal Theatre


----------



## senza sordino

Bach Partita no 2 in Cm, Chopin Nocturne no 13 and Scherzo no 3, Bartok Sonata, Ginastera Danzas Argentinas, Prokofiev sonata no 7, Scarlatti Sonata in Dm, Bach Bourée
View attachment 76945

Villa Lobos Concerto for guitar and orchestra, 12 Etudes, 5 Preludes
View attachment 76946

Piazzola Four Seasons of Buenos Aires, Ginastera Concerto for string orchestra, Golijov Last round for double quartet and bass
View attachment 76947

Villa Lobos, Torroba, Turina, Albeniz, Falla 
View attachment 76948

Rachmaninov Rhapsody on a theme of Paganini, Falla nights in the garden of Spain, Chopin Andante spianato and grand Polonaise
View attachment 76949


----------



## Balthazar

*Myaskovsky ~ Piano Sonatas Nos. 1-3.* Murray McLachlan plays these early 20th century works. Glenn Gould called No. 1, "perhaps one of the most remarkable pieces of its time."

*Chaminade ~ Piano Works.* Joanne Polk plays a recital of seldom heard works including four of the _Études de concert_ and the Piano Sonata in C minor, which show Chaminade's compositions to be much more than mere salon music.

*Rachmaninov ~ Symphony No. 1.* Edo de Waart leads Rotterdam.


----------



## helenora

*Poulenc "Dialogues des Cramelites"*


----------



## starthrower

Beautiful work performed by the Artis Quartett. Will get the CD as soon as it's back in stock.
The Artis Quartett has a really great full-bodied, rich sound. I like their Zemlinsky and Webern
recordings as well.


----------



## Pugg

​*Britten: Cello Symphony / Haydn: Concerto*
ROSTROPOVICH / BRITTEN / ECO (1964)


----------



## KenOC

Pugg said:


> *Britten: Cello Symphony / Haydn: Concerto*
> ROSTROPOVICH / BRITTEN / ECO (1964)


Britten's Cello Symphony is off-putting at first. But it really grows on you...  Britten/Rostropovich is still the best.


----------



## Pugg

schigolch said:


>


Those glorious days. :tiphat:


----------



## Itullian

Mozart Sym. 33
Szell, Cleveland
KUSC.ORG


----------



## Kevin Pearson

If you want a really fine recording of the Max Bruch Symphonies and Swedish Dances I saw this for only $5.89 used on Amazon. Really fine recording by Kurt Masur and the Gewandhausorchester Leipzig. One of my favorite sets in my collection.










Kevin


----------



## Itullian

Sergei Prokofiev: Piano Concerto #3 in C Op 26 
Cleveland Orchestra / George Szell 
Gary Graffman, piano

Sony 37806


----------



## Pugg

​*Bach; English Suites
Ivo Pogorelich *


----------



## Itullian

Pugg said:


> ​*Bach; English Suites
> Ivo Pogorelich *


What ever happened to Pogo?


----------



## Kevin Pearson

Itullian said:


> What ever happened to Pogo?


He broke his stick! :lol:


----------



## Pugg

Itullian said:


> What ever happened to Pogo?


When his wife Aliza in 1996 died he pulled back and performed virtually no longer on, but today he seems to be active again.


----------



## Itullian

Edward Elgar: Symphony #2 in Eb Op 63 
Royal Stockholm Philharmonic Orchestra / Sakari Oramo 
Bis 1879 
KUSC.ORG


----------



## Itullian

Pugg said:


> When his wife Aliza in 1996 died he pulled back and performed virtually no longer on, but today he seems to be active again.


Thanks :tiphat:


----------



## joen_cph

George O said:


> No, it's from 1942.


I apologize, you are right, I somehow mixed it up with the Toccata op.11 



, also not noticing your you-tube headline saying Sonata 7.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Beverly Sills*; _Opera Arias
_


----------



## Pugg

​*Chopin; Waltzes .*


----------



## Pugg

​
*Donizetti; Zoraida Di Granata.*
Original 1822 version + Selections from the 1824 revision. 
*Ford/ Cullagh/Kelly et al.*
_David Parry Conducting._


----------



## Guest

Johann Sebastian Bach
The Well-Tempered Clavier
Angela Hewitt








Pyotr Ilyich Tchaikovsky
Serenade for Strings in C
Roman Simovic, LSO String Ensemble








Clara Schumann
Three Romances for Violin and Piano
Lisa Batiashvili, Violin; Alice Sara Ott, Piano


----------



## Jeff W

*In which Jeff returns!*

Good morning TC from chilly and foggy Albany! Didn't mean to be away all weekend but there was more work to be done in moving into our house than we though... Anyways, back to work and the music last night\this morning!









Got started off with my belated Saturday Symphony listening. This past weekend the featured symphony was the Symphony No. 5 'Lenore' by Joachim Raff here performed by the Orchestre de la Suisse Romande under Neeme Jarvi (along with some overtures and preludes). Good symphony but not my favorite by Raff. That would be the Symphony No. 3 'Im Walde'. Anyways, this version was quite good.









Listened to the Dvorak Violin Concerto and the Piano Trio next. Isabelle Faust played the violin in both works. In the concerto, the Prague Philharmonia was conducted by Jiri Belohlavek and in the trio, Ms. Faust was joined by Jean-Guihen Queyras on cello and Alexander Melnikov on piano.









Brahms and the two String Sextets as performed by the Nash Ensemble were my next choice. I don't think it will replace the Amadeus Quartet (and friends) recording as my favorite but this was still good. Not sure what to make of the cover art though. I get that penguins are cute but what does that have to do with Brahms? A statement on concert attire for musicians?









Klaus Tennstedt conducting the London Philharmonic Orchestra in Beethoven's Coriolan Overture and the Symphony No. 5. I found the Symphony No. 5 to be played too slow for my taste. I've gotten very used to the speed of the newer HIP performances. Beethoven meant for this to played fast!









Some Mozart to end the night\day. Symphonies No. 39, 40 and 41 (along with, of all things, the Bassoon Concerto!). Jos van Immerseel conducts Anima Eterna and Jane Gower plays the bassoon in the concerto.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Continuing with Copland this morning.

Film music from "Our Town" (1940 - rev.???) and "The Red Pony" (1948), El Salón México (1936), Danzón Cubano for 2 Pianos - version for orchestra (1942 - transcr. 1944) Three Latin American Sketches (1959-1971), Ballets: Appalachian Spring (1944), Rodeo (1942) and Billy The Kid (1938), Fanfare for the Common Man for Brass & Percussion (1942), John Henry: A Railroad Ballad for Orchestra (1940 - rev. 1952), Lincoln Portrait for Narrator & Orcherstra (1942): "The Promise of Living" from the Opera "The Tender Land" (1954), Old American Songs Set 1 - version for orchestra (1950 - transcr. 1955), Jubilee Variations (1945), Ceremonial Fanfare (1969) and An Outdoor Overture (1938):


----------



## Pugg

Camille Saint-Saëns ; Piano Concertos.
Pascal Rogé


----------



## bejart

Jean-Baptiste Lully (1632-1687): Le Bourgeois Gentilhomme

Jordi Savall conducting Le Concerto des Nations


----------



## starthrower

Continuing the string quartet binge.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Kathleen Battle & Wynton Marsalis.*
_Baroque Duets _


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Good morning, everyone. Marschallin Blair reporting from the rosey-fingered-dawn of 'absolutely _GOR-GEOUS_'- and without-a-cloud-in-the-sky, "late-summer" Southern California.

Yesterday, I went swimming at the beach with my friends. The water was seventy- _and this is late October_!!! The water had a teal-type of pellucidity to it, not unlike that of, say, Puerto Escondido down in mainland Mexico. The swell direction was coming in almost diagonally to the beach sometimes!!!!!!

I've never seen this happen where I live!

The wind was howling side-offshore and was like a buffeting, _Santa Ana_.

It felt so great.

I'm going to be clinically depressed when this ends.

The hurricane down in Mexico and _El Nino_ that are causing this seasonal anomaly can't last 'forever' I suppose. _;D_

Anyway, Karajan's sixties _La Mer_ perfectly articulates my mood at the moment- as its a shining exemplar of 'art copying life.'


----------



## Vasks

Another desert island record for me. The Piston Symphony #2 is a great American Symphony and the Schuman Violin Concerto is prime William. Both wonderfully played and sonically impressive. Thank you DG & MTT.


----------



## Guest

Arvo Pärt.

Te Deum
Silouans Song
Magnificat
Berliner Messe

Estonian Philharmonic Chamber Choir, Tallinn Chamber Orchestra, Kaljuste (conductor).

I really enjoyed this when I first got it, but then went away from it. And now, perhaps in a time of stress, it's come back to me. Strong and blissful.


----------



## Guest

Pugg said:


> When his wife Aliza in 1996 died he pulled back and performed virtually no longer on, but today he seems to be active again.


His father died shortly after, too. Yes, he's been playing again for the past 10 years, but his performances are very bizarre--glacial tempos, mere pounding instead of true intensity. He's a mere shadow of his former self.


----------



## Pugg

Kontrapunctus said:


> His father died shortly after, too. Yes, he's been playing again for the past 10 years, but his performances are very bizarre--glacial tempos, mere pounding instead of true intensity. He's a mere shadow of his former self.


I saw him June 1-2014 at the Concertgebouw Amsterdam and they (the public) brought house down.

_See programme below._

J.S. Bach	Franse Suite nr. 4 in Es gr.t., op BWV 815
Beethoven	Sonate nr. 23 in f kl.t., op. 57 'Appassionata'
Schumann	Papillons, op. 2
Chopin	Nocturne in B gr.t., op. 62 nr. 1
Etude in As gr.t., op. 25 nr. 1
Etude in e kl.t., op. 25 nr. 5
Etude in cis kl.t., op. 10 nr. 4
Scherzo nr. 2 in bes kl.t., op. 31
The Beethoven was really beautiful .


----------



## Marschallin Blair

George O said:


> I asked my brother, a huge Prokofiev enthusiast, what he thought of Buniatishvili's playing in the video:
> 
> Well, it's way too fast, although I wish I could play that fast! But even if I could I wouldn't do it for this piece because it's not appropriate. She misses a fair amount of notes toward the end.
> 
> I believe Prokofiev intended this movement to sound like the unstoppable advancement of tanks during WWII. Khatia's version doesn't really give that impression. It's too fast to hear everything properly and comes off more crazed than anything else.





















I 'like' Buniatishvili's playing though. The tone is perhaps too heavy at times- but it has that type of vital intensity that is almost going to go off the rails which I love.

Her last movement of Grieg's _Sonata for Violin and Piano No. 3_ has fire 'and' finessing elegance to it.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Azol said:


> Yesterday I watched two extracts from Domingo/Kiri DVD Manon Lescaut. I was very disappointed with what I heard. Kiri had a very hard time struggling with spinto/dramatic requirements of the role. Voice was unsteady and it showed already in the second phrase into 'In quelle trine morbide'. Of course, her high notes were secure and pretty much effortless, but the role of Manon is not exactly about high notes. 'Sola, perduta, abbandonata' became even more hard on her voice, as she tried to half-sing, half-speak the endings of phrases to give it more dramatic impact (obviously), but just running out of breath each time. Not the DVD I will be returning to anytime soon, especially when I have Domingo/Scotto DVD version ready. Sorry for all the Kiri bashing, I really love her in many roles from Mozart to Puccini (La Rondine) but Manon isn't the perfect match for her vocal style.


Thanks for the _nota bene_, Azol.

All the same, Kiri's Decca _Manon Lescaut_, despite the occasional placidities of her dramatic uninvolvement, is gorgeously sung through and through.


----------



## Vaneyes

Sampling a recent release. Mild performances by Dauce et al. More grandiose, please. Thinking what Minkowski, Savall, might've done with this.


----------



## Pugg

​*Paganini; 24 Caprices *
Frank Peter Zimmermann


----------



## padraic

Anton Bruckner - Symphony No. 1
Herbert von Karajan / Berlin Philharmonic


----------



## Marschallin Blair

_Serenade to Music_










_Clock_










_Swan Lake_


----------



## Vaneyes

*Biber*: Missa Salisburgensis, w. Le Concert des Nations/Savall et al.

Courtesy of YT:


----------



## Orfeo

*Searchingly Aesthetic & Avant-Garde Russian*
*-Day One*

*Dmitry Kabalevsky*
Piano Concerto no. I in A minor, Symphony no. II in C minor.
String Quartets I & II.***
-Kathryn Stott, piano.
-The BBC Philharmonic/Neemi Jarvi.
-The (New) Glazunov Quartet.***

*Nikolai Myaskovsky*
String Quartets II & X.
-The Taneyev Quartet.

*Felix Blumenfeld*
Nocturne-Fantasie op. 20, Deux morceaux opp. 37 & 53, Sonata-Fantasie op. 46, 
Deux moments dramatiques, Trois Nocturnes, Episodes of the Life of a Dancer.
-Jonathan Powell, piano.

*Anatoly Alexandrov*
Six Preludes, Piano Sonatas III & IV, A Long Forgotten Madness, Three Studies, 
Romantic Episodes, Visions, Elegy et Waltz.
-Hamish Milne, piano.

*Nikolai Obukhov*: Revelation, Six Tableaux Psychologiques, Prieres, Les astrales parlent, Reflet sinistre, Aimons-nous les uns les autres; *Alexander Scriabin*: Feuillet d'album, Feuille d' album; *Julian Scriabin*: Deux Preludes, Prelude (1919); *Boris Pasternak*: Two Preludes; *Alexander Mosolov*: Two Nocturnes; *Nikolai Roslavets*: Trois Compositions; *Alexei Stanchinsky*: Prelude V, Prelude et Fugue in g, Canon in b.
-Roger Woodward, piano.

*Sergei Protopopov*: Sonata no. II (1924); *Arthur Lourie*: Deux Poemes, Formes en l'air, Synthesis; *Nikolai Roslavets*: Cinq Preludes; *Alexander Mosolov*: Three Dances & Two Dances, opp. 23a & 23b.
-Steffan Schleiermacher, piano.


----------



## helenora

padraic said:


> Anton Bruckner - Symphony No. 1
> Herbert von Karajan / Berlin Philharmonic


Please, tell what you think about this symphony. This one is the only one from all his symphonies which is not "soul-stirring" for me


----------



## Marschallin Blair

The only other conductor I know of who plays the first movement of the Mahler's _Sixth_ as hard-charging and _300_-like as Neemi Jarvi is Hermann Scherchen.










_V_, last movement


----------



## George O

Henrique Oswald (1852-1931)

Obras para Violoncele e piano

Obras para piano

José Eduardo Martins, piano
Antonio del Claro, violoncelo

2-LP set on FUNARTE (Fundacao Nacional de Arte) (Rio de Janeiro), from 1983

5 stars


----------



## deprofundis

*Carlo Gesualdo *- sacrarum cantionum quinque vocibus conducted by none other than Paolo da Col and his wonderfull ensemble mare nostrum.Ockay guys i allready talk about the utter awesomeness of this cd.It bring Gesualdo music to life like none others.

This is the definitive book one of Gesualdo music for five voice liber primus, if you dont know this, what are you waiting for, one
of my friend heavily into jazz and other music than classical said wow, the instrumentation the vocal the organ , cornets, it's like your there in Venosa italia, hearing a concert in the 17 th century, in other word it bring you back in this fabuleous renaissance era, like a bizzare time travel experience and an astral projection(well kinda) into rural italia of this small commune, just Watch Herzog film death for five voice than hear this.


----------



## Ferrariman601

Listened to Mozart's missa brevis in B flat over the weekend - lovely in every sense, and a surprise at the end: he sets the Dona Nobis Pacem as a gavotte!


----------



## starthrower




----------



## Arsakes

*Bruckner*'s symphonies #2, 3 and 4
by _Daniel Barenboim_

*Saint-Saëns*' violin concertos #1, 2 and 3


----------



## Pugg

​*Beethoven; Fidelio*.
_Janowitz/Popp/Kollo/ Sotin et al.
Leonard Bernstein conducting_


----------



## johnnysc

Wagner - Wesendonk Lieder

Janet Baker
London Philharmonic/Boult


----------



## Mahlerian

Panufnik: Symphonia Votiva; Sessions: Concerto for Orchestra
Boston Symphony Orchestra, cond. Ozawa


----------



## Marschallin Blair

"Kullervo and His Sister," "Kullervo Goes to War"










Tortelier's last movement of the _Organ Symphony_ takes the wedding cake for me with the majesty that he brings to the table with the horns. The organ is the most resplendent and powerful I've ever heard as well. The spacious Chandos sound stage makes for absolutely exhilarating listening.

This is 'cathedral Saint-Saens' and not 'little-chapel-church-lady' Saint-Saens.


----------



## pmsummer

TARENTULE - TARENTELLE
*Atrium Musicae de Madrid*
Gregorio Paniagua, director/realization

_Harmonia Mundi_


----------



## George O

What a nice frog! And talented, too.


----------



## johnnysc

Bach - Brandenburg Concertos Disc 2

Concertos 4, 5 & 6

Concentus Musicus Wien/Harnoncourt


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1994.


----------



## Vaneyes

George O said:


> *What a nice frog!* And talented, too.


Would your dog or cats eat it?


----------



## George O

Sergei Taneyev (1856-1915)

Quintet in C Major for two violins, two violas, and cello, op 16

Taneyev Quartet, Leningrad:
Vladimir Ovcharek, violin
Grigory Lutsky, violin
Vissarion Soloviev, viola
Iosif Levinson, cello 
Yuri Kramarov, second viola

on Melodiya (USSR), from 1981

5 stars


----------



## George O

Vaneyes said:


> Would your dog or cats eat it?


They play with frogs and toads but quickly lose interest and have never eaten one. Especially one who plays harp, since they are music lovers.


----------



## padraic

helenora said:


> Please, tell what you think about this symphony. This one is the only one from all his symphonies which is not "soul-stirring" for me


While perhaps not as transcendent as his later symphonies, it was very enjoyable. I possibly detected the shade of Beethoven over it (not a bad thing at all), but it was as distinctly Brucknerian as any other of his symphonic works.


----------



## pmsummer

YOU ARE (VARIATIONS)
CELLO COUNTERPOINT
*Steve Reich*
Los Angeles Master Chorale
Grant Gershon - conductor
Maya Beiser - cello

_Nonesuch_


----------



## Vaneyes

For *Paganini* birthday (1782), Rhapsody on a Theme of *Paganini*. Recorded 1971.

Please excuse, my cover is London Jubilee, and I cannot find a JPEG for it. Therefore, it must be rare and worth a lot of money.


----------



## johnnysc

Suor Angelica

Lucia Popp, Marjana Lipovsek

Munich Radio Orchestra/Giuseppe Patane


----------



## pmsummer

CANTICUM CANTICORUM
_The Song of Songs_
*Orlando de Lassus, Giovanni Pierluigi da Palestrina, Heinrich Schutz, Domenico Mazzocchi, Healey Willan, William Walton, Thomas Tomkins, Marc-Antoine Charpentier, Marin Marais, John Dunstable, Henry Purcell*
Les Voix Baroques, with instrumental ensemble
Matthew White & Stephen Stubbs; musical directors

_ATMA Classique_


----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## realdealblues

*Vivaldi: 6 Concerti*

View attachment 76974


Herbert Von Karajan/Berlin Philharmonic


----------



## jim prideaux

Finzi-Cello Concerto performed by Wallfisch,Handley and the RLPO........


----------



## johnnysc

Streaming on Spotify.....

Fantasia Soundtrack

The Philadelphia Orchestra/Stokowski


----------



## Guest

Pugg said:


> I saw him June 1-2014 at the Concertgebouw Amsterdam and they (the public) brought house down.
> 
> _See programme below._
> 
> J.S. Bach	Franse Suite nr. 4 in Es gr.t., op BWV 815
> Beethoven	Sonate nr. 23 in f kl.t., op. 57 'Appassionata'
> Schumann	Papillons, op. 2
> Chopin	Nocturne in B gr.t., op. 62 nr. 1
> Etude in As gr.t., op. 25 nr. 1
> Etude in e kl.t., op. 25 nr. 5
> Etude in cis kl.t., op. 10 nr. 4
> Scherzo nr. 2 in bes kl.t., op. 31
> The Beethoven was really beautiful .


I'm glad you caught him on a good night. Check out the YouTube video of his 54 minute Liszt Sonata or 19 minute Mephisto Waltz! I saw him twice back in the 80s before he was beset with tragedy--his Gaspard du la Nuit and Rachmaninov Sonata No.2 (original version) were staggeringly good. I saw him again about 10 years ago and he was not so good--slow tempos, bizarre accents, you name it! His encore of "Islamey" was good, though.


----------



## Blancrocher

Corelli: Trio Sonatas (Medlam/London Baroque)


----------



## Dr Johnson

No. 2


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Entire disc










_El amor brujo_










_El sombrero de tres picos_


----------



## Badinerie

Listening to this canny selection of Camille's compositions.

Must say though...I like the look of the Sibelius historical cd set....


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Badinerie said:


> Listening to this canny selection of Camille's compositions.
> 
> Must say though...I like the look of the Sibelius historical cd set....












I'd say, "Go for it!"- just for the Kajanus Sibelius _First, Second, Third_, and _Fifth _alone.


----------



## omega

*Tchaikovsky*
_Fantasy-Overture "Romeo and Juliet"_
Claudio Abbado | Berliner Philharmoniker








*Strauss*
_Eine Alpensifonie_
Christian Thielemann | Wiener Philharmoniker


----------



## Vaneyes

Sampling. Recorded 1996.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

omega said:


> *Tchaikovsky*
> _Fantasy-Overture "Romeo and Juliet"_
> Claudio Abbado | Berliner Philharmoniker
> View attachment 76981


That's a kick-butt _Marche Slave _and _Tempest _on the Abbado cd (though I like the his CSO _Tempest_ more).


----------



## AClockworkOrange

*Elgar: Symphony No. 1.
* 
Here it is performed by Sir Andrew Davis and the Philharmonia and the Philharmonia sounds fantastic.


----------



## Mahlerian

Shostakovich: Symphony No. 9 in E-flat
Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto No. 1 in B-flat minor
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances
Evgeny Kissin, piano
Boston Symphony Orchestra, cond. Nelsons

Listening to a streaming version of this season's opening concert.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

_Les Illuminations_










Schumann _Fantasy_


----------



## Vaneyes

pmsummer said:


>


Multi-talented, say wha. On to the maracas.


----------



## Vaneyes

George O said:


>


'Tis pa and paw.


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1972 - '75. Essential.


----------



## pmsummer

A L'ESTAMPIDA
_Medieval Dance Music
15¾th Anniversary Edition_
*The Dufay Collective*

_Avie_


----------



## Vronsky

*Scelsi Intégrale Des Œuvres Chorales*










Giacinto Scelsi: Intégrale Des Œuvres Chorales
New London Chamber Choir
Percussive Rotterdam
James Wood


----------



## George O

Dmitri Shostakovich (1906-1975)

String Quartet No. 15, op 144

Suk Quartet

Prelude and Scherzo for four violins, two violas, and two cellos, op 11

Suk Quartet
Dolezal Quartet

on Panton (Prague, Czechoslovakia), from 1981

5 stars


----------



## bejart

Jan Vanhal (1739-1813): Sinfonia No.20 in E Flat, Bryan Es2

Maki Fukumoto leading the Haydn Sinifonietta Tokyo


----------



## Antony

Yeah, hear how he built the pressure to the explosion of the finale. It's a amazing. 
When one imagines the man who despised Hitler HAD to direct this symphony in his despair !



Marschallin Blair said:


> That live '42 Furtwangler Beethoven's_ Ninth_ is IN-CEN-DI-ARY.
> 
> I've never heard a more passionately committed performance of it.


----------



## Blancrocher

Bach: Well-Tempered Clavier, book 2 (Leonhardt)

https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLiJnN4bTWJ12it2FS4Ta9p_ufUpML3O79


----------



## science




----------



## Vaneyes

Sampling. Recorded 1995.

hp's a big fan of Kenneth Weiss. It's easy to hear why on this album. So ordered!


----------



## pmsummer

Vaneyes said:


> Sampling. Recorded 1996.


The name is unfamiliar to me, but I'm pretty sure I've seen/heard that performer.


----------



## deprofundis

Since i haven't bought cds this month in the classical genra well maybe 2 or 3 ...

Im lisening to one of modernist finest* Claude Vivier *- wo bist du licht ( here comme the light) smcq, conducted by Walter Boudreau.oNLY four piece on this cd, but the opener is '' force majeure'' in term of intensity one might enjoy this cd if he enjoy* Crumbs *makrokosmos 3, the same standard of quality of spectralism orchestrated here and same vibe.When you lisen to Vivier,you remenber how avant-garde has it's place in the sonic universe of classical music.Out of the four piece conduct here only one i find a tad boring greeting music but Bouchara and trois airs pour un opera imaginaire make this cd worthy of purchase.Have a nice days folks on TC, your pal Deprofundis

:tiphat:


----------



## D Smith

Adam: Giselle. Richard Bonygne conducts the Orchestra of the Royal Opera House in a lovely performance of the complete, uncut ballet.


----------



## starthrower

Picked up this 2 disc set a couple of years ago for a dollar. It includes a couple of Penderecki pieces I didn't have including the string quartet.










PS Penderecki's sonata for cello and orchestra really knocks me out!


----------



## bejart

Haydn: Piano Sonata No.8 in F Major

Jeno Jando, piano


----------



## Marschallin Blair




----------



## Pugg

*Beethoven*: Spring & Kreutzer Sonatas (Perlman)


----------



## Pugg

D Smith said:


> Adam: Giselle. Richard Bonygne conducts the Orchestra of the Royal Opera House in a lovely performance of the complete, uncut ballet.


And dear Richard still going strong (bless him):tiphat:


----------



## Becca

Michael Tippett - *The Midsummer Marriage*
Alberto Remedios / Joan Carlyle / Raimund Herincx et.al.
Orchestra & Chorus of Royal Opera House, Covent Garden / Colin Davis

I have the original Philips vinyl set somewhere in storage and haven't listened to it in many years but recently I have had the urge to do so and so went looking on Spotify et voila!

This is a bit of an oddball opera, as are all of Tippett's, in this case an amalgam of some Shakespeare, T.S. Eliot and a lot of _The Magic Flute_. He had hoped that Eliot would do the libretto but he declined so Tippett wrote his own and unfortunately he is not a particularly great librettist. His characters are a bit one-dimension and the dialog occasionally stilted, rather he put most of his effort into the music which is quite gorgeous and (dare I say it) very melodious. For those of you familiar with Tippett's symphonies, this is closer to the style of his 1st & (maybe) 2nd. If you would like an easy introduction to the opera, search out his _Four Ritual Dances_ which are orchestral interludes extracted from the opera similar to what Britten did with _Peter Grimes_.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

I'm floored from the brilliance of this recording of an excerpt from Rimsky-Korsakov's Tsar Sultan opera:










Hear it for yourself, this amazing rendition:






Gotcha!


----------



## Pugg

​*American Songbook; Marilyn Horne *


----------



## DavidA

Schubert Wintereisse 

Schreier / Richter

Utterly riveting performance live. Probably the greatest ever recorded. Both artists at their peak. Pity about the bronchial audience but it's good just to have it recorded.


----------



## Pugg

​*Dame Joan Sutherland*: _Bel canto aria's _:tiphat:


----------



## Pugg

*Beethoven; Piano concerto 3/ Choral fantasy *
_Serkin/ Ozawa_


----------



## Balthazar

*Myaskovsky ~ Piano Sonatas Nos. 4-6.* Murray McLachlan at the piano.

*Fauré ~ The Piano Quintets.* Quintetto Fauré di Roma performs.

*Rachmaninov ~ Symphony No. 2.* Leonard Slatkin leads the Detroit Symphony Orchestra.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Debussy; Pelleas et Melisande.*
_von Stade/Stilwell et al.
Herbert von Karajan_ conducting


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Chausson's gorgeous _Concert for violin, piano and string quartet_, played by Pierre Amoyal, Pascal Roge and the Quatuor Ysaye.


----------



## DavidA

Pugg said:


> ​
> *Debussy; Pelleas et Melisande.*
> _von Stade/Stilwell et al.
> Herbert von Karajan_ conducting


One of the great recordings in spite of what the critics said


----------



## DavidA

Pugg said:


> *Beethoven; Piano concerto 3/ Choral fantasy *
> _Serkin/ Ozawa_


Great pianist but p[erhaps a little past his best when this was recorded?


----------



## Janspe

I recently discovered a recording of the complete Prokofiev symphonies by Vladimir Ashkenazy and the Sydney Symphony Orchestra. Being a huge Ashkenazy fan, I was delighted - I know he has recorded four of them (1, 5, 6 and 7) for Decca, but to get a complete set, wow!









Just now I listened to the *Symphony No 2 in D minor, Op. 40*. I'm terribly fond of this strange, awesome, _impossible_ piece of music. The first movement is so thick, so violent - yet even on my first listening many years ago, I was immediately captivated by its enormous power and sheer energy. It's unlike any other piece of music I've ever heard! Somehow it doesn't fall apart (provided that the performers know what they are doing) even though the music at times seems a bit chaotic. The second movement begins with a hauntingly beautiful theme, which then returns at the end after going through six variations. The gushing strings bring the piece to an eerie end...

I really wish this symphony was more appreciated - it's a fantastic piece of music! Am I the only devoted fan this piece has?


----------



## Pugg

DavidA said:


> Great pianist but p[erhaps a little past his best when this was recorded?


His recording with Bernstein 3 & 5 is my favourite .
However the Choral fantasy is very good.


----------



## Pugg

​*Mozart; Symphony 39 & 41*
_Leonard Bernstein _


----------



## eljr

*Leonard Bernstein
Gershwin: Rhapsody in Blue; An American in Paris*


----------



## Pugg

eljr said:


> *Leonard Bernstein
> Gershwin: Rhapsody in Blue; An American in Paris*


Love Bernstein :tiphat:


----------



## elgar's ghost

Janspe said:


> Just now I listened to the *Symphony No 2 in D minor, Op. 40*
> 
> I really wish this symphony was more appreciated - it's a fantastic piece of music! Am I the only devoted fan this piece has?


My favourite Prokofiev symphony along with the 5th and 6th. The 2nd was a real _zeitgeist_ piece when certain music was written to reflect what was becoming an increasingly mechanised world.

Thread duty: I'm listening to Khachaturian today.

Symphony no.1 (1934), Symphony no.2 - "The Bell" (1943), Symphony no.3 (1947), Suite from the film "The Battle of Stalingrad" (1950), Violin Concerto (1940), Concerto-Rhapsody for Violin & Orchestra (1961), Cello Concerto (1946) and Concerto-Rhapsody for Cello & Orchestra (1963):


----------



## bejart

Baldassare Galuppi (1706-1785): Trio Sonata No.3 in D Major

Accademia Vivaldiana di Venezia: Stefano Zanchetta and Paolo Fasolo, violins -- Giuseppe Barutti, cello -- Michele Liuzzi, har


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Janspe said:


> I recently discovered a recording of the complete Prokofiev symphonies by Vladimir Ashkenazy and the Sydney Symphony Orchestra. Being a huge Ashkenazy fan, I was delighted - I know he has recorded four of them (1, 5, 6 and 7) for Decca, but to get a complete set, wow!












How's the 'sound' on that Exton recording of the Ashkenazy Prokofiev symphonies?

I have the Exton Ashkenazy Respighi _Church Windows_, which interpretatively-speaking I don't happen to care for- but the engineered sound is absolutely extraordinary. The entry of the organ for the "St. Gregory the Great" cut takes you through the star gate- absolutely magnificent.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

GregMitchell said:


> Chausson's gorgeous _Concert for violin, piano and string quartet_, played by Pierre Amoyal, Pascal Roge and the Quatuor Ysaye.


I positively _LOVE _that cd just for the _Concert for Violin, Piano and String quartet_.

A TC friend once told me about how delightful it was.

He was underexaggerating of course.


----------



## realdealblues

*Mozart: Horn Concertos Nos. 1-4*

View attachment 76995


Herbert Von Karajan/Berlin Philharmonic
Horn: Gerd Seifert


----------



## eljr

*Kristjan Järvi
Franz Schmidt: Das Buch mit sieben Siegeln*

CD II

Das Buch mit sieben Siegeln (The Book of the Seven Seals), oratorio	
1	
[Excerpt] Organ Solo
Franz Schmidt
Kristjan Järvi
2:51	
2	
Nach dem Auftun des siebenten der Siegel aber
Franz Schmidt
Kristjan Järvi
3:06	
3	
Ein Weib, umkleidet mit der Sonne
Franz Schmidt
Kristjan Järvi
9:56	
4	
Ich sah den Himmel aufgetan
Franz Schmidt
Kristjan Järvi
2:03	
5	
Und als die große Stille im Himmel vorüber war
Franz Schmidt
Kristjan Järvi
1:22	
6	
Die Posaune verkündet großes Wehe
Franz Schmidt
Kristjan Järvi
8:41	
7	
Vor dem Angesichte dessen, der auf weißem Throne saß
Franz Schmidt
Kristjan Järvi
4:26	
8	
Ich bin das A und das O
Franz Schmidt
Kristjan Järvi
5:49	
9	
Hallelujah! Hallelujah!
Franz Schmidt
Kristjan Järvi
5:59	
10	
Wir danken dir, o Herr, allmächtiger Gott
Franz Schmidt
Kristjan Järvi
1:46	
11	
Ich bin es, Johannes, der all dies hörte und sah
Franz Schmidt
Kristjan Järvi
2:50


----------



## Marschallin Blair

I wish Richard Hickox would have done this.


----------



## Pugg

​
Brahms; Symphony No. 2 in D major, op. 73 • Symphony No. 3 in F major, op. 90


----------



## Marschallin Blair

If anyone knows of a more visceral _Night on Bald Mountain_, I'd sure like to know what it is. ('74 Svetanov performance disincluded.)


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mehldau/ Renée Fleming*: Love Sublime

01 The Book of Hours: Love Poems to God: Your first word was "light" (Mehldau/Rilke) 5:28
02 The Book of Hours: Love Poems to God: The hour is striking so close above me (Mehldau/Rilke) 5:09
03 The Book of Hours: Love Poems to God: I love the dark hours of my being (Mehldau/Rilke) 4:35
04 The Book of Hours: Love Poems to God: I love you, gentlest of Ways (Mehldau/Rilke) 7:02
05 The Book of Hours: Love Poems to God: No one lives his life (Mehldau/Rilke) 2:36
06 The Book of Hours: Love Poems to God: His caring is a nightmare to us (Mehldau/Rilke) 2:31
07 The Book of Hours: Love Poems to God: Extinguish my eyes, I'll go on seeing you (Mehldau/Rilke) 6:13
08 The Blue Estuaries: Tears in Sleep (Mehldau/Bogan) 2:31
09 The Blue Estuaries: Memory (Mehldau/Bogan) 3:25
10 The Blue Estuaries: A Tale (Mehldau/Bogan) 4:28
11 Love Sublime (Mehldau/Fleurine)


----------



## Flamme




----------



## Orfeo

*Searchingly Aesthetic & Avant-Garde Russian*
*-Day Two

**Dmitry Shostakovich
*Opera in four acts, nine scenes "Lady Macbeth of Mtsensk" (original 1932 version).
-Aage Haugland, Philip Langridge, Maria Ewing, Sergey Larin, Zednik, Ciesinski, Moll, et al.
-The Orchestra & Chorus of L'Opera Bastille/Myung-Whun Chung.

*Vissarion Shebalin*
String Quartets VI, VII, & VIII.
-The Krasni Quartet.


----------



## Flamme




----------



## Marschallin Blair

Sublime










Sublimer


----------



## Janspe

Marschallin Blair said:


> How's the 'sound' on that Exton recording of the Ashkenazy Prokofiev symphonies?


I think the sound quality is pretty good - no complaints! Someone else might have an another opinion, though; I'm no expert on these things.


----------



## Pugg

*Puccini; Arias 
Jonas Kaufmann *


----------



## Marschallin Blair

That first build-up and climax in the first movement of the _Sibelius Violin Concerto_ is one of my favorite things in all of Sibelius- and Sinopoli plays it more epically than anyone else I've heard conduct it.


----------



## pmsummer

*Seemed appropriate, after working on the kitchen faucet.*










WATER PASSION
_After Saint Matthew_
*Tan Dun*
Internationale Bachakademie Stuttgart
RIAS-Kammerchor Berlin
Elizabeth Keusch, soprano; Stephen Bryant, bass-baritone; Mark O'Connor, violin; Maya Beiser, cello; David Cossin, percussion; Yuanlin Chen, sampler; David Sheppard, sound designer
Tan Dun, conductor

_Sony Classics_


----------



## Marschallin Blair

_Lux Aeterna_










_Epic March_


----------



## Pugg

​*Mercadante; Orazi e Curiazi.*
_Nelly Miricioiu / Michaels-Moore et al.
David Parry conducting. _


----------



## Vasks

Russian Romanticism record conducted by Anshel Brusilow

*Borodin - Symphony #2
Balakirev - Russia
Rimsky-Korsakov - Skazka*


----------



## Dr Johnson

More Russian romanticism.










Tchaikovsky.


----------



## science




----------



## johnnysc

Gershwin, Barber & Copland

Los Angeles Philharmonic/Bernstein


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Choruses










_Parade of the Flags_ march










_Light Cavalry, Vienna Jubilee_


----------



## Eramirez156

*Firebird Suite*
*Igor Stravinsky*

*Pictures at an Exhibition*
*Modest Moussorgsky*
*Maurice Ravel ( Orch.)*









*Philadelphia Orchestra

Eugene Ormandy*

_Columbia ML 4700_

Previous owner dated 20 Jan. 1957


----------



## George O

Dimitri Shostakovich (1906-1975): Symphony No. 3 "The First of May" in E flat major, op 20 in one movement; words by S. Kirsanov

The Yurlov Russian Choir / Rosalia Peregudova
The USSR Ministry of Culture Symphony Orchestra / Gennadi Rozhdestvensky

on Melodiya (USSR), from 1985


----------



## George O

science said:


>


Also a good choice while fixing plumbing problems, of course.


----------



## Vesteralen

Douglas Bostock and the RPO performing *Nielsen's First and Second Symphonies*.

I think the Nielsen symphonies have to qualify as my most listened-to works of all time, and I never, ever get tired of them.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Debussy, Pelleas et Melisande*

Just back after a music-free week in California. My CD collection is looking good to me right now.


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1965 - '73, 2000.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

This is the battle of the two queens. Caballe and Verrett are absolutely magnificent, producing singing that really thrills (and how often can we say that these days?). The men aren't really in their class, but they are all secondary to the two warring queens anyway, so who cares?


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Pure, minxy fun.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

GregMitchell said:


> This is the battle of the two queens. Caballe and Verrett are absolutely magnificent, producing singing that really thrills (and how often can we say that these days?). The men aren't really in their class, but they are all secondary to the two warring queens anyway, so who cares?


'_Thrilling_' singing between two Queens?!- I'm 'so' there.

Off to Amazon I go. _Merci._


----------



## johnnysc

Korngold Classic Film Scores - Elizabeth and Essex

National Philharmonic/Charles Gerhardt


----------



## Marschallin Blair

johnnysc said:


> View attachment 77020
> 
> 
> Korngold Classic Film Scores - Elizabeth and Essex
> 
> National Philharmonic/Charles Gerhardt


I really wish Gerhardt would have done a complete _Sea Hawk, Captain Blood_, and _Adventures of_ _Robin Hood._

This music is in his blood.


----------



## Vaneyes

Manxfeeder said:


> *Debussy, Pelleas et Melisande*
> 
> *Just back after a music-free week in California*. My CD collection is looking good to me right now.
> 
> View attachment 77017


LA LA LAnd does have good FM.


----------



## Flamme




----------



## johnnysc

Tchaikovsky - Romeo & Juliet, Nutcracker Suite

The Cleveland Orchestra/Lorin Maazel


----------



## johnnysc

Marschallin Blair said:


> I really wish Gerhardt would have done a complete _Sea Hawk, Captain Blood_, and _Adventures of_ _Robin Hood._
> 
> This music is in his blood.


This was also not a complete Elizabeth and Essex. It includes excerpts from various films.....Deception, Of Human Bondage and others. Very enjoyable though.


----------



## jim prideaux

Mozart-Symphonies 38 and 39 performed by Mackerras and the Prague Chamber Orch.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

johnnysc said:


> This was also not a complete Elizabeth and Essex. It includes excerpts from various films.....Deception, Of Human Bondage and others. Very enjoyable though.












I know. . . I have it. . . _;D_

The Carl Davis _Elisabeth and Essex_ is the entire score. Its a really good performance too.


----------



## Vaneyes

pmsummer said:


> The name is unfamiliar to me, but I'm pretty sure I've seen/heard that performer.


Little is known about "Monk", court jester and ardent string player, who appeared ever-so-briefly at Versailles during Madame de Pompadour's "reign". Rumors abound at his disappearance. One being, that someone not too fond of Madame, made "Monk" part of her cuisine.


----------



## AClockworkOrange

Marschallin Blair said:


>


Excellent viewing Marschallin _:-D_. This may not only be one of my favourite classical DVDs but also one of my favourite Wagner showcases. P-h-e-n-o-m-e-n-a-l. It is such a shame Tennstedt never got an opportunity to record a Ring or Meistersinger. Tennstedt and the LPO had such incredible synergy.


----------



## Vaneyes

A recent arrival, recorded 2012.


----------



## schigolch




----------



## Blancrocher

Messiaen: Quartet for the End of Time (Fontenay)


----------



## Marschallin Blair

AClockworkOrange said:


> Excellent viewing Marschallin _:-D_. This may not only be one of my favourite classical DVDs but also one of my favourite Wagner showcases. P-h-e-n-o-m-e-n-a-l. It is such a shame Tennstedt never got an opportunity to record a Ring or Meistersinger. Tennstedt and the LPO had such incredible synergy.












You rule, Clockwork.

I was watching this at my friend's house once and we were just involuntarily vocalizing all over the place with the: "Yeeeeeeeah!!!"'s and the "#*#@ yeah"'s!- _such_ heroic Wagner.

I really like Tennstedt when he's on with some of his live stuff.

That Mahler's _Third_ he did with Minnesota?- the live _Resurrection_ with the London Philhrmonic? His live _Symphony of a Thousand_?- they all blow away any of his studio endeavors.

To me at any rate.


----------



## Flamme

Beautiful elegy...


----------



## Marschallin Blair

_Symphonie Fantastique_










_Kyrie_










Levine just tears up the 'road' with the wide-open throttle on his _Benvenuto Cellini Overture_ with Berlin.


----------



## George O

Monteverdi's Contemporaries
Instrumental & Vocal Music by Mainerio, Guami, Lappi, Prioli, Porta, Busatti, Donati, D'India, Grandi

The Early Music Consort of London / David Munrow

on Angel (Hollywood, California), from 1978
first released by EMI in 1977

details: http://www.discogs.com/David-Munrow-Early-Music-Consort-Of-London-Monteverdis-Contemporaries/release/5997291


----------



## Orfeo

Marschallin Blair said:


> You rule, Clockwork.
> 
> I was watching this at my friend's house once and we were just involuntarily vocalizing all over the place with the: "Yeeeeeeeah!!!"'s and the "#*#@ yeah"'s!- _such_ heroic Wagner.
> 
> I really like Tennstedt when he's on with some of his live stuff.
> 
> That Mahler's _Third_ he did with Minnesota?- the live _Resurrection_ with the London Philhrmonic? His live _Symphony of a Thousand_?- they all blow away any of his studio endeavors.
> 
> To me at any rate.


I do have Tennstedt's live (archived) recordings of Mahler's Ninth & Bruckner's Eighth with the Philadelphia Orchestra. If you're interested, I can send those files to your inbox (if it's not full, of course).


----------



## Dr Johnson

No. 3


----------



## Eramirez156

*Orchestral Works*
*Evolution (Symphonic Fantasy for Orchestra no. 1), op. 31 (1939)

"Det er ganske vist" ("It is perfectly true"), op. 37 (1943)
Symphonic Fantasy Based upon Hans Christian Andersen's Fairy Tale

Symphony No. 3, op. 12 (1928)*
*FINN HØFFDING*









_*Jena Philharmonic Orchestra

Frank Cramer*_


----------



## AClockworkOrange

Marschallin Blair said:


> You rule, Clockwork.
> 
> I was watching this at my friend's house once and we were just involuntarily vocalizing all over the place with the: "Yeeeeeeeah!!!"'s and the "#*#@ yeah"'s!- _such_ heroic Wagner.
> 
> I really like Tennstedt when he's on with some of his live stuff.
> 
> That Mahler's _Third_ he did with Minnesota?- the live _Resurrection_ with the London Philhrmonic? His live _Symphony of a Thousand_?- they all blow away any of his studio endeavors.
> 
> To me at any rate.


I agree wholeheartedly Marschallin, Klaus Tennstedt is by far at his best live - the presence of a crowd shifted him and the Orchestra into the highest gear. His approach is so natural and unaffected.

That live recording of the 'Resurrection' Symphony is one of my all time favourite Mahler recordings and is the one which opened up the world of Mahler to me. It is easily a desert island disc for me.

All of his LPO live recordings surpass his studio efforts - as do his performances with the Berliner Philharmoniker (where he was picked by Karajan himself I understand) and the Chicago & Boston Symphony Orchestras.

His live recordings of Bruckner's Seventh & Eighth Symphonies and especially his Brahms' First & Third Symphonies are superb too - along with his recently released Beethoven Symphonies Five & Six on the LPO Live in-house label.


----------



## pmsummer

PATH OF MIRACLES
*Joby Talbot*
Tenebrae
Nigel Short - director

_Signum_


----------



## AClockworkOrange

Inspired by Marschallin Blair, I'm enjoying Bruckner's Seventh Symphony performed by Klaus Tennstedt & the Boston Symphony Orchestra (ICA Classics). Incredible :angel:


----------



## Braddan

*Rach 2 Previn *








Going to a performance of this (and Sibelius Violin Concerto) early next month in Edinburgh with Ashkenazy conducting the Philharmonia Orchestra.


----------



## Flamme




----------



## Marschallin Blair

*


AClockworkOrange said:



Inspired by Marschallin Blair, I'm enjoying Bruckner's Seventh Symphony performed by Klaus Tennstedt & the Boston Symphony Orchestra (ICA Classics). Incredible :angel:

Click to expand...

*Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh. You're so sweet. I should be so honored to be among such dragon-slayers.

--










Mackerras and Soderstrom are so great for this exotic and passionate opera.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Orfeo said:


> I do have Tennstedt's live (archived) recordings of Mahler's Ninth & Bruckner's Eighth with the Philadelphia Orchestra. If you're interested, I can send those files to your inbox (if it's not full, of course).


Thank you so much for the courteous regard, Orfeo. Wonderful.

When I get my box cleaned, I'll let you know.

(The problem is that I have a ton of e-mails in my PM box that are super-long chain mails- which of course are all overlapping on top of each other; which makes cut-and-paste really time consuming.)


----------



## Marschallin Blair

AClockworkOrange said:


> His live recordings of Bruckner's Seventh & Eighth Symphonies and especially his Brahms' First & Third Symphonies are superb too - along with his recently released Beethoven Symphonies Five & Six on the LPO Live in-house label.


You're way ahead of me with the live Tennstedtiana, Clockwork. I'll have to sit at your feet with modest stillness and humility (yes, I tried not to laugh when I was typing "modest" and "humility.")

I'll have to hear them undoubtedly.

Thanks for mentioning them.


----------



## Alfacharger

The second concerto is a delight. I'll have to revisit the symphonic poems.


----------



## agoukass

Arensky: Piano Trio No. 
Vivaldi: Concerto for Violin and Cello in B flat
Martinu: Duo for Violin and Cello No. 1

Leonard Pennario, piano
Chamber Orchestra

The Arensky trio is a wonderful performance by Heifetz and Piatigorsky in their prime with Pennario more than willing to rise to the challenge. This is an extraordinarily lyrical and thoroughly Russian performance. The slow movement, especially, is incredibly moving.

The Vivaldi is an enjoyable piece with some wonderful playing as well, but it's not suitable for people who are used to period instrument performances as this is Vivaldi in the Romantic tradition.

The Martinu is a great deal of fun. One can tell that Jascha and Grisha had a lot of fun recording it together.


----------



## Mahlerian

Currier: Divisions
Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 3 in C minor (Lars Vogt, piano)
Brahms: Symphony No. 2 in D
Boston Symphony Orchestra, cond. Nelsons

Catching up again on this season's concerts. The Currier is a not entirely impressive premiere work.


----------



## Biwa

Giovanni Bassano (1558-1617)

Amor Sacro

Fans of the music for brass & voice of Giovanni Gabrieli (whom Bassano worked with at San Marco) will find much to enjoy on this recording as well. Beautifully performed and recorded. 
Here's some further reading... http://www.musicweb-international.com/classrev/2012/Sept12/Bassano_amor_COV21108.htm


----------



## pmsummer

IN DARKNESS LET ME DWELL
*John Dowland*
John Potter - voice, artistic direction
Stephen Stubbs - lute
John Surman - saxophone and clarinet
Maya Homburger - baroque violin
Barry Guy - double-bass

_ECM New Series_


----------



## D Smith

Inspired by Nereffid's latest poll; Telemann's Paris Quartets performed by the Kuijkens and Leonhardt. Absolutely sublime and highly recommended.


----------



## johnnysc

Dvorak - Cello Concerto

Janos Starker
London Symphony/Dorati


----------



## Blancrocher

Sofronitsky playing Liszt's Schubert transcriptions.


----------



## Balthazar

*Schubert ~ Winterreise.* Jonas Kaufmann accompanied by Helmut Deutsch.

*Rachmaninov ~ Symphony No. 3.* Edo de Waart leads Rotterdam.

*Myaskovsky ~ Piano Sonatas Nos. 7-9.* Murray McLachlan completes the cycle with these short mid-century works.


----------



## bejart

Vincent Gambaro (1772-ca.1828): Clarinet Quartet No.1 in B Flat (after Haydn's string quartets)

Consortium Classicum: Dieter Klocker, clarinet -- Kurt Guntner, violin -- Helmut Nicolai, viola -- Helmar Stiehler, cello


----------



## Blancrocher

Schubert - Der Schwanengesang (Hotter/Moore, 1954)


----------



## opus55

Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 3 in D Major, Op.29 "Polish"
_Igor Markevitch conducting London Symphony Orchestra_


----------



## pmsummer

TRIOS FOR 4
*George Frideric Handel, George Philipp Telemann, Jean-Marie LeClair, Johann Joachim Quantz*
Palladian Ensemble

_LINN - Honest _


----------



## bejart

Anton Eberl (1765-1807): Piano Sonata in G Minor, Op.27

John Khouri, piano


----------



## Vaneyes

Sampling for *Boismortier *death day (1755).


----------



## Pugg

William Schumann
Symphony No. 3 • Symphony for Strings (Symphony No. 5) • Symphony No. 8


----------



## agoukass

Cesar Franck: 
Prelude, Chorale, and Fugue
Prelude, Aria, and Finale
Prelude, Fugue, and Variation (arr. Bauer) 
Symphonic Variations (Orchestre Philharmonique de Liege / Paul Strauss, cond.)

This is one of my favorite discs from this collection. Ciccolini may have been born in Italy, but he plays the music of Franck to the manner born. These are very virtuosic performances of these well known pieces, but ones that are not short on lyricism either. Harold Bauer's transcription of the Prelude, Fugue, and Variation is particularly delectable and lyrical. The Symphonic Variations are a bit too slow for my taste, but they are probably the best out of the three recordings Ciccolini made of this piece.


----------



## Pugg

​*Mendelssohn; Piano concertos*

Andras Schiff


----------



## Pugg

18th Century arias.

Renata Tebaldi /Richard Bonynge


----------



## Pugg

​*Mozart; Horn concertos*
_Barry Tuckwell _


----------



## jim prideaux

jim prideaux said:


> Mozart-Symphonies 38 and 39 performed by Mackerras and the Prague Chamber Orch.


listening again this morning to this superb recording-long drive today-Pinnock recording of these symphonies will be in the car with me for my own limited comparison-as will Beethoven/Anima Eterna set.......

oh and also Schumann symphonies-Oramo/Stockholm recordings.....


----------



## Dr Johnson

No. 4


----------



## Pugg

​
*Donizetti: L'Elisir d'Amore*
_Carreras, Ricciarelli, et al.
Claudio Scimone conduting 
_


----------



## Tsaraslondon

We start with Natalie Dessay's wonderful La Musica, which sets the tone for this brilliant performance of Monteverdi's great opera. I am not usually a fan of Ian Bostridge, but he delivers a fine performance here, with great contributions also from Patrizia Ciofi, Alice Coote and Carolyn Sampson.

Superb playing by Le Concert d'Astree under Emanuelle Haim.


----------



## Ariasexta

An important but rare survey of period keyboard music.









Lotti & Bach, directed by Thomas Hengelbrock, a worthy collection.


----------



## Ariasexta

Recommended to all members here, a lifelong collection.:tiphat:


----------



## Pugg

​*Mendelssohn: Symphony no 2*
_L.S.O Claudio Abbado _


----------



## Blancrocher

Beethoven: Piano Sonatas 11-14 (Gulda); Ghost & Archduke piano trios (Istomin, Stern, Rose)


----------



## bejart

Johann Joachim Agrell (1701-1765): Flute Concerto in B Minor

Music for Awhile with William Hazelzet on flute


----------



## Pugg

​*Mahler; Symphony 1.*
_Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra/ Leonard Bernstein _


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Mozart and Mutter guaranteed to lift the spirits. Listening to disc 2, which includes the lovely Sinfonia Concertante with Yuri Bashmet on the viola.


----------



## Pugg

Ariasexta said:


> View attachment 77037
> 
> 
> Recommended to all members here, a lifelong collection.:tiphat:


If only it was to be found


----------



## Flamme

http://www.radiotunes.com/classical








Very relaxing...


----------



## Pugg

​*Verdi; Heroines.*
_Angela Gheorghiu _


----------



## Marschallin Blair

All Callas cuts










_Lyra Angelica_


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Bach, Goldberg Variations.*

The Zenph reperformance. Makes you wonder if Glenn Gould was really a robot.


----------



## Ariasexta

Pugg said:


> If only it was to be found


Try ebay, or amazon second hand, since you are in Holland, delivery from the both sites will not be a question for you.

Here, I found it for you, on ebay fr: Christmas in Old Austria

for 24 euro.

http://www.ebay.fr/itm/Christmas-in...hash=item2802c2fc55:m:mSscnNlxXU0jkX5O1UkjA0A

The same content(recording) with my recommended disc, just different issue with a different cover, if you like it,please feel assured to buy.


----------



## Pugg

Ariasexta said:


> Try ebay, or amazon second hand, since you are in Holland, delivery from the both sites will not be a question for you.
> 
> Here, I found it for you, on ebay fr: Christmas in Old Austria
> 
> for 24 euro.
> 
> http://www.ebay.fr/itm/Christmas-in...hash=item2802c2fc55:m:mSscnNlxXU0jkX5O1UkjA0A
> 
> The same content(recording) with my recommended disc, just different issue with a different cover, if you like it,please feel assured to buy.


Thank you very much, very kind of you.:tiphat:

Update, just bought it at Amazon France, under €11.00:tiphat:


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Mendelssohn, Octet*

I just realized I've never heard this piece. Oh, well, here goes.


----------



## Vasks

_A BIS LP...yes, an LP with Kamu conducting_

*Grieg - Overture: In Autumn
Grieg - Symphony*


----------



## Orfeo

*Searchingly Aesthetic & Avant-Garde Russian*
*-Day Three

**Sergey Prokofiev*
Opera in five acts "Semyon Kotko."
-Viktor Lutsiuk, Lyudmila Filatova, Tatiana Pavlovskaya, Olga Savova, Nikitin, et al.
-The Orchestra & Chorus of the Kirov Opera/Valery Gergiev.

*Gavriil Popov*
Symphony no. I, op. 7 (1934).
-The London Symphony Orchestra/Leon Botstein.

*Leonid Polovinkin*
Suite "Dzuba", Deux Evenements, Deux pieces, Suite "Les Attraits", Sonata no. IV, etc.
-Anait Karpova, pianist.

*Dmitry Kabalevsky*
Cello Sonata in B-flat major, op. 71.
-Marina Tarasova, pianist & Alexander Polezhaev, cellist.

*Nikolay Myaskovsky*
Sinfonietta, op. 32/2.
Theme et Variations for Strings (from String Quartet no. III).
Two Pieces, op. 46 for Strings (from the middle movements of Symphony no. XIX).
Napeve for Strings (from Reminiscences, Op.29: I. Andante Semplice for piano).
-The St. Petersburg Chamber Ensemble/Roland Melia.

*Mieczysław Weinberg*
Symphony no. IV in A minor, op. 61.
Rhapsody on Moldavian Themes, op. 47, no. 1.***
-The Moscow Philharmonic Orchestra/Kyrill Kondrashin.
-The USSR Symphony Orchestra/Yevgeny Svetlanov.**
*
:tiphat:


----------



## Pugg

​
*Liszt; A Faust Symphony*.
_Riccardo Muti_ conducting


----------



## Ariasexta

Pugg said:


> Thank you very much, very kind of you.:tiphat:
> 
> Update, just bought it at Amazon France, under €11.00:tiphat:


You are welcomed, It was My Pleasure 

Glad you could find a cheaper offer


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Zemlinsky, Quartet No. 3*


----------



## tortkis

Marenzio: Madrigali a quattro voci, libro Primo 1585 (naïve)
Concerto Italiano / Rinaldo Alessandrini









Luca Marenzio (1553-1599) was _"one of the most renowned composers of madrigals"_ (wikipedia), anticipating baroque style. Palestrina _"is known to have despised Marenzio for placing expressive content above the rules of proper counterpoint."_ (Allmusic)


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Act II: Helen bedazzling Menelaus with her charms and beauty










A couple of good battle cues but certainly no _Heldenleben._


----------



## Pugg

*Wellesz; Sonnets by E. Barrett Browing.
Renée Fleming *


----------



## Pugg

*Puccini; Turandot.
Dame Joan Sutherland/ Pavarotti/ Caballé et al.*
_Zubin Metha conducting this glorious recording_.:tiphat:


----------



## Marschallin Blair

_Wiener Blut_


----------



## Guest

Wow.


----------



## padraic

Anton Webern, "Im Sommerwind"
Eugene Ormandy/Philadelphia Orchestra


----------



## elgar's ghost

Luscious Caucasian exotica from Aram Khachaturian and the first instalment of Robert Simpson's superb chamber output.

Khachaturian - Gayane suites 1-3 (1943):










Simpson: - String Quartets no.1 (1951), no.2 (1953), no.3 (1954), no.4 (1973), no.5 (1974), no.6 (1975) and String Trio (1987):


----------



## Faustian




----------



## Mahlerian

Strauss: Elektra
Christine Goerke, Gun-Brit Barkmin, Jane Henschel, Boston Symphony Orchestra, cond. Nelsons

Finishing up the backlog of concerts from this season so far.

When this started and the four maids were wobbling all over the place, I was wondering if I'd actually make it though the entire thing (as it turned out, a few small cuts were made here and there), but Goerke came in and saved the whole performance.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Majestic. Slow but solid. Great horns.










Pure Alpine beauty.


----------



## GreenMamba

The Concerto for Orchestra, though the whole CD is good.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

^ I really like the rhythmic and colorful kaleidoscopic drive of the first of the _Three Occasions_ for orchestra on that cd.


----------



## padraic

Marschallin Blair said:


> Pure Alpine beauty.


As much as I love Bruckner, I am having the damnedest time getting into this particular work. Just not getting anything out of it.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

padraic said:


> As much as I love Bruckner, I am having the damnedest time getting into this particular work. Just not getting anything out of it.


Its an acquired taste I hear.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Villa-Lobos, Bachianas Brasileiras No 1*

This is the last CD from the Nashville Symphony before Kenneth Schermerhorn passed away. It's nicely done. I wish the recording were more definitive, but it comes up a little short.


----------



## science




----------



## Art Rock

Not my usual fare, but interesting.


----------



## padraic

Marschallin Blair said:


> Its an acquired taste I hear.


Have you heard the Tennstedt live performance of it MB?


----------



## Marschallin Blair

padraic said:


> Have you heard the Tennstedt live performance of it MB?


I'm blushingly afraid to say that I haven't- but that I need to. . . 'desperately.'

- Thanks for that, padraic.

What can you tell me about it?


----------



## padraic

Marschallin Blair said:


> I'm blushingly afraid to say that I haven't- but that I need to. . . 'desperately.'
> 
> - Thanks for that, padraic.
> 
> What can you tell me about it?


It has great intensity, despite him drawing the movements out (particularly the Andante) compared to the Karajan you listened to. The Scherzo is very fast-paced (possibly a bit rushed) but is searing. As a big fan of live Tennstedt it is highly recommended, the first time I listened to it gave me my greatest appreciation of the 4th despite all my trials and tribulations with it.


----------



## Vaneyes

Since receiving Volume 2, I can't tear myself away from both. I had made the not-so-bold prediction when Volume 1 debuted, that this series was sure to be on many Best of the Year lists. Well, that boast is solidified now. Masterful playing of masterful works, and perfectly recorded. :tiphat::tiphat:


----------



## Marschallin Blair

padraic said:


> It has great intensity, despite him drawing the movements out (particularly the Andante) compared to the Karajan you listened to. The Scherzo is very fast-paced (possibly a bit rushed) but is searing. As a big fan of live Tennstedt it is highly recommended, the first time I listened to it gave me my greatest appreciation of the 4th despite all my trials and tribulations with it.


_Merci._

Speaking for myself, I tend to focus on the outer movements the most. I really love the beginning bars with the string and horn buildup; and of course the brass chorale later on down the line in the first movement.

The climaxes in the last movement have to be positively epic for me to like it.

With Tennstedt in his more inspired live moments- and with your assurances- this definitely seems to be in the cards. I'll have to get it.


----------



## agoukass

Felix Mendelssohn: 
String Quartet in E flat, Op. 44 No. 3
Four Pieces, Op. 81

I've had this set for a very long time and Mendelssohn's fifth string quartet is one of my perennial favorites. It has all of the things I love about Mendelssohn from the classicism of the opening and closing movements to the elfin scherzo and a meditative slow movement. The Four Movements include an Andante with Variations and Scherzo that were unfinished at the time of Mendelssohn's death as well as two earlier pieces.

The Quatuor Ysaye plays this music as if they had been playing it their entire lives. These are straightforward and objective interpretations without any of the schmaltz that tends to characterize so many performances of Mendelssohn's music.


----------



## Vaneyes

agoukass said:


> View attachment 77047
> 
> 
> ....These are straightforward and objective interpretations without any of the schmaltz that tends to characterize so many performances of Mendelssohn's music.


Yes, unless it's The Schmenges, just say No to schmaltz.

"Cabbage rolls and coffee...mmm, mmm, good."


----------



## Vaneyes

Manxfeeder said:


> *Bach, Goldberg Variations.*
> 
> The Zenph reperformance. Makes you wonder if Glenn Gould was really a robot.
> 
> View attachment 77040


Zenph, the horror, the horror, the horror.


----------



## Vaneyes

agoukass said:


> View attachment 77032
> 
> 
> Cesar Franck:
> Prelude, Chorale, and Fugue
> Prelude, Aria, and Finale
> Prelude, Fugue, and Variation (arr. Bauer)
> Symphonic Variations (Orchestre Philharmonique de Liege / Paul Strauss, cond.)
> 
> This is one of my favorite discs from this collection. Ciccolini may have been born in Italy, but he plays the music of Franck to the manner born. These are very virtuosic performances of these well known pieces, but ones that are not short on lyricism either. Harold Bauer's transcription of the Prelude, Fugue, and Variation is particularly delectable and lyrical. The Symphonic Variations are a bit too slow for my taste, but they are probably the best out of the three recordings Ciccolini made of this piece.


Long-time Parisian residences for Franck and Ciccolini may have helped this affinity.

If you care to supplement with a non-Parisian...:tiphat:


----------



## George O

Land of the Mountain and the Flood

Felix Mendelssohn (1809-1847): The Hebrides--Overture (Fingal's Cave), op 26

Hector Berlioz (1803-1869): Waverley--Overture, op 2

Malcolm Arnold (1921-2006): Tam O'Shanter, op 51

Giuseppe Verdi (1813-1901): Macbeth--Act III Ballet Music

Hamish MacCunn (1868-1916): The Land of the Mountain and the Flood--Concert Overture, op 8

The Scottish National Orchestra / Sir Alexander Gibson

on Chandos (London), from 1981


----------



## Badinerie

Off to Creamy Dreamland for a little while!


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Gamba does a surprisingly good job with the _Sea Wolf._










I love the gracious nobility of Constant Lambert's main title music to _Anna Karenina._


----------



## JACE

Enjoying Szidon's way with Liszt.


----------



## Vaneyes

Welcome back, JACE. Go Dawgs!


----------



## JACE

Vaneyes said:


> Welcome back, JACE. Go Dawgs!


Thanks!

I've been checking in on the forum occasionally, mostly lurking. Lately, most of my listening time has been dedicated to jazz. I'm sorta working on a book about jazz in the 1970s. Plus, I've been super-busy at work.

But I'm still around.


----------



## Mahlerian

Scarlatti: Harpsichord Sonatas
Gustav Leonhardt


----------



## johnnysc

Rozsa - Ben Hur

National Philharmonic Orchestra/Miklos Rozsa


----------



## Eramirez156

*mono and stereo Monteux*

*Firebird Suite (mono)*
*Igor Stravinsky*

*Noctures (stereo)*
*Claude Debussy*









*Paris Conservatoire Orchestra (mono)
Boston Symphony Orchestra*

*PierreMonteux*

_Victrola VICS-1027_


----------



## Danilo

Mozart - Requiem


----------



## Balthazar

*J. S. Bach ~ French Suite No. 1 in D minor, BWV 812.* Piano renditions by Glenn Gould (shown) and András Schiff.

*John Cage ~ Music of Changes.* Cage's seminal work from 1951 constructed with the _I Ching_ in collaboration with David Tudor who performs here.

*H. W. Ernst ~ Violin Music.* Ilya Gringolts plays the Elegy (Op. 10), Othello Fantasy (Op. 11), and Études for Solo Violin.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

III, V

JEG's first movements of both just melt rubber.


----------



## George O

Aaron Copland (1900-1990): Piano Sonata (1939-1941)

Leonard Bernstein (1918-1990): Seven Anniversaries for piano (1942-1943)

on RCA (London), from 1976
recorded 1947


----------



## millionrainbows

Schumann, Scenes from Childhood, Argerich, with score. Also, Persichetti piano sonatas.


----------



## Blancrocher

Albinoni: 12 Concerti a cinque, Op. 5 (I Musici); Bach, C.P.E. Bach, Scarlatti: Piano Music (Gould)


----------



## bejart

Carl Friedrich Abel (1723-1787): String Quartet in A Major, Op.8, No.5

The Salomon Quartet: Simon Standage and Micaela Comberti, violins -- Trevor Jones, viola -- Jennifer Ward-Clarke, cello


----------



## Ariasexta

Christmas Oratorio by Johann Heinrich Rolle(1716-1785). Very good music.

I really like music with german librettos, it always has the quality of emotional poignancy and muscular harmony combined. But some gifted 18th century german composers composed exclusively with italian librettos or composed too many instrumental music, leaving few vocal works.


----------



## bejart

First listen to brand new arrival ---
Florian Leopold Gassmann (1729-1774): Symphony in G Minor

Riyoko Matsui leading the Haydn Sinfonietta Tokyo


----------



## AClockworkOrange

*Bruckner: Symphony No.5*
Otto Klemperer & the Philharmonia







This is rapidly becoming one of my favourite Symphonies from Bruckner. I really enjoyed this recording but it doesn't quite make it into my top three for this piece - it simply doesn't displace Wand, Furtwangler or Celibidache.

*Dvorak: Symphony No.1 'The Bells of Zlonice'*
Rafael Kubelik & the Berliner Philharmoniker








I don't listen to this piece often which is a real shame because it is an enjoyable Symphony and I usually enjoy the piece each time. It may not be Dvorak's greatest, but it would be fair to say that it is perhaps unjustly underrated. Then again, Dvorak's early Symphonies can all be viewed as underrated to varying degrees.

This is a great recording _but_ Kubelik himself admits less enthusiasm for some of the works - that the full cycle is somewhat of chore rather than a desired project. I would say I prefer the performance by Neumann with his Czech forces but this is a strong second.

That said, I would like to get around to hearing the Kertesz cycle with the London Symphony Orchestra at some point down the line.


----------



## opus55

Sibelius: Violin Concerto
_Jascha Heifetz
Chicago Symphony Orchestra | Walter Hendl_










It's breathtaking, yeah, that's the word.


----------



## deprofundis

Ockay so i bought 3 records

*Luzzascho Luzzaschi*- complete keyboard music perform by Matteo Messori harpiscord , organ, spinet, nice keyboard works
all do mellow, relaxing... it remind me of william Byrd keyboard works.The cd on brilliant classic, it's a budget title so i was not expecting mutch, but the sound of it all is brilliant...imagine you have one of these headache after drinking, you need something sweet not to ''heavy metal'' than this is for you.

On another subject i bought *Jean-Michel Jarre *chronology(1993) and magnetic fields, less good than oxygene and equinoxe but still i dig chronology, magnetic fields add not gone Under my skin so far, but this is not so bad either.

:tiphat:


----------



## opus55

Saint-Saens: Piano Concerto No.3
_Pascal Roge
London Philharmonic Orchestra | Charles Dutoit_










Going back to my early collection. These concertos are always delightful to hear.


----------



## helenora

*John Taverner Missa Gloria tibi Trinitas* thanks to Nereffid polls


----------



## science




----------



## Guest

I can't find a cover image for the original version that I have on the O.M. label, but this is a superb recording. Michael Block seems to be a vastly underrated or under-represented pianist. Tremendous technique but a supremely musical player, too.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Listening to both Joan Sutherland's _Semiramide_ and Alex Penda's _Semiramide _back-to-back- I definately incline to the Penda.

Sutherland has a superb legato and piercingly-silvery high end- but outside of that, her phrasing and dramatic expression are just too placid to emotionally engage me.

Alex Penda, on the other hand, doesn't have the high-end control Sutherland does, but her singing, shading, and dramatic inflections are absolutely _riveting_.


----------



## Pugg

Very good taste :tiphat:


----------



## Pugg

*Berlioz*; Symphonie fantastique, op. 14


----------



## Pugg

opus55 said:


> Sibelius: Violin Concerto
> _Jascha Heifetz
> Chicago Symphony Orchestra | Walter Hendl_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's breathtaking, yeah, that's the word.


Genius comes also to mind :tiphat:


----------



## Pugg

science said:


>


Those Mercury recordings are legend on it's self :tiphat:


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Act III


----------



## Pugg

opus55 said:


> Saint-Saens: Piano Concerto No.3
> _Pascal Roge
> London Philharmonic Orchestra | Charles Dutoit_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Going back to my early collection. These concertos are always delightful to hear.


I do agree with you, do you now the Collard interpretation?


----------



## Pugg

​*Beethoven; Violin concerto*
Perlman


----------



## Pugg

Next on:
​*Mahler; Symphony 3.
Dernesch/ Solti *


----------



## Art Rock

Part of the fun of going through the collection alphabetically per composer*: I would not have pulled this one of the shelf easily, but I'm pleasantly surprised to hear Bernstein's Mass again.

* tackling them per subset - currently at Bacalov to Boyer, with Bach, Bax and Beethoven spread out over several weeks, alternated with others....


----------



## EDaddy

http://postimage.org/app.php

Mozart Piano Concerto #8
Ashkenazy: pno

Not necessarily "essential" Mozart but, when you're one of the greatest musical geniuses of all time, even your lesser pieces are going to be a cut above most. Ashkenazy plays very well (as usual); the orchestra's performance, while not brilliant, is utilitarian nevertheless. Overall, highly enjoyable.

Then Mozart: Rondo In A Major, K386 begins to play (still Ashkenazy and company) and the magic truly begins! What an inspired piece and a top-notch performance by all. _Outstanding!_


----------



## EDaddy

Re: Post #17299

It's fun to watch the seasons of your signature photos, Georgie O.

:tiphat:


----------



## Pugg

​*Chopin; Waltzes*
_Alexandre Tharaud _


----------



## Pugg

​
*Massenet; Thais.*
_Renée Fleming/ Hampson/ Sabbatini et al._
Yves Abel conducting. :tiphat:


----------



## EDaddy

padraic said:


> As much as I love Bruckner, I am having the damnedest time getting into this particular work. Just not getting anything out of it.


I had the same experience. Just doesn't grab me like some of his other masterwork symphonies.


----------



## EDaddy

http://postimage.org/

Mozart: Symphony #16 In C, K 128 - 3. Rondo: Allegro

What an exuberant movement from Mozart's lesser-appreciated 16th.
Solid performance by all. Full of life and vigor.


----------



## joen_cph

Szymanowski: Concert Ouverture ; 2 violin concertos / Kord, Danczowska / Accord CD

A slightly subdued version of the concertos, which suits the music well, and an entertaining, fast version of the ouverture (11:33).


----------



## Arsakes

*Dvorak*'s symphony No.7 
which is my most favorite. I love this symphony to the degree tat I can say it's the best symphony composed!

*Schumann*:
Symphonies No.1 and 3 (I wish there was more symphonies like #3)
Piano Trio No.1
Piano Sonatas No.1 & 2
Phantasiestücke Op. 88

and...
just watched from "mezzo" channel:

*Bruckner*'s symphony No.5
by _Nikolaus Harnoncourt_






I really liked über-seriousness of Mr. Harnoncourt. It was a matter of life and death! Performed well, but I still like Barenboim's version more.


----------



## bejart

Anna Bon di Venezia (ca.1740-1767?): Flute Sonata No.6 in G Major

Christiane Meininger, flute -- Traud Kloft, harpsichord


----------



## AClockworkOrange

*Schumann's Symphony No.2* performed by *Stanisław Skrowaczewski & his Saarbrücken forces.* Taut, clear performances - well paced and balanced. Swift as opposed to being overdriven.

I find myself missing Sawallisch's swing at times but that is only a minor point given the positive points of the performance here.


----------



## elgar's ghost

This morning and afternoon - Robert Simpson chamber works pt. II.

String Quartet no.7 (1977), no.8 (1979), no.9 - "32 Variations & Fugue on a Theme of Haydn" (1982), no.10 - "For Peace" (1983), no.11 (1984), Trio for Horn, Violin & Piano (1984) and Quartet for Horn, Violin, Cello & Piano (1975):


----------



## AClockworkOrange

elgars ghost said:


> This morning and afternoon - Robert Simpson chamber works pt. II.
> 
> String Quartet no.7 (1977), no.8 (1979), no.9 - "32 Variations & Fugue on a Theme of Haydn" (1982), no.10 - "For Peace" (1983), no.11 (1984), Trio for Horn, Violin & Piano (1984) and Quartet for Horn, Violin, Cello & Piano (1975):


I really need to look into these String Quartets. Elgars Ghost, if I may ask a question, what would you recommend as a good starting point with Simpson's Quartets?

I have heard some of the Symphonies in the Hyperion Handley collection and really enjoyed them. I hoped a box set would be released of the quartets but nothing seems forthcoming.


----------



## Pugg

​*Verdi/ Puccini; Arias.
Kiri Te Kanawa
*


----------



## Ariasexta

..


----------



## Ariasexta

Bravo..


----------



## elgar's ghost

AClockworkOrange said:


> I really need to look into these String Quartets. Elgars Ghost, if I may ask a question, what would you recommend as a good starting point with Simpson's Quartets?
> 
> I have heard some of the Symphonies in the Hyperion Handley collection and really enjoyed them. I hoped a box set would be released of the quartets but nothing seems forthcoming.


Hi ACO. I think most of Simpson's quartets are a good way in but perhaps getting the disc which includes the 7th and 8th quartets might be an idea as the first work is relatively short and the second rather longer and are good examples of Simpson's masterful way with both restraint and expansiveness.

One issue is wildly fluctuating prices as some of the series seem to be out of print but the above recording is currently available new on Amazon for £7.99 plus p&p assuming you don't object to buying from the marketplace.

I agree about the boxing up of his chamber output - as Hyperion got around to recording virtually all of Simpson's chamber works a box set would be both attractive and economical. The label boxed up the symphonies and I gather this edition sold rather well, so I'd have thought a supplementary box set of the chamber works would be equally worthwhile from Hyperion's perspective as well as that of the buyer.

Keep your eyes peeled!

Hope this helps.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Prokofiev, _Piano Concerto No. 3_










_Piano Sonata No. 2_










Haydn, _Piano Sonata No. 37_


----------



## Ariasexta

A very serious and important collection.

"Un concert pour Mazarin"

Philippe Jaroussky
Ensemble La Fenice 
Jean Tubery


----------



## Pugg

*Mozart: Concert Arias*
_Dame Kiri te Kanawa _


----------



## George O

Claude Debussy (1862-1918): Etudes

Walter Gieseking, piano

on EMI La Voix de Son Maitre (France), from 1974
recorded 1954


----------



## AClockworkOrange

elgars ghost said:


> Hi ACO. I think most of Simpson's quartets are a good way in but perhaps getting the disc which includes the 7th and 8th quartets might be an idea as the first work is relatively short and the second rather longer and are good examples of Simpson's masterful way with both restraint and expansiveness.
> 
> One issue is wildly fluctuating prices as some of the series seem to be out of print but the above recording is currently available new on Amazon for £7.99 plus p&p assuming you don't object to buying from the marketplace.
> 
> I agree about the boxing up of his chamber output - as Hyperion got around to recording virtually all of Simpson's chamber works a box set would be both attractive and economical. The label boxed up the symphonies and I gather this edition sold rather well, so I'd have thought a supplementary box set of the chamber works would be equally worthwhile from Hyperion's perspective as well as that of the buyer.
> 
> Keep your eyes peeled!
> 
> Hope this helps.


Thanks for that Elgars Ghost, it has helped a great deal. I will definitely look into ordering it when I make my next order - assuming it hasn't been snapped up by someone else. Otherwise, I'll simply have to bite the bullet and pay the difference.

I know the out of print discs can be ordered from Hyperion so that is one less concern.

I can't shake the feeling that as soon as I start collecting these, a boxed edition will be announced.


----------



## Blancrocher

Rameau: Grand Motets (Christie)


----------



## Orfeo

*Searchingly Aesthetic & Avant-Garde Russian*
*-Day Four
*
*Lev Konstantinovich Knipper*
Symphony no. IV in D major "Poem of the Komsomol Soldier."
Little Concerto for Violin & String Orchestra in D.***
String Quartet no. III.****
-Oleg Biktomirov (tenor) & Boris Shumilov (baritone).
-The Moscow Symphony & Russian Academic Chamber Choir/Veronika Dudarova.
-Arkady Futer, violin.***
-The Grand Symphony Orchestra of All-Union Radio & TV/Gennady Rozhdestvensky.***
-The Novosibirsk "Filamonica" String Quartet.****

*Reinhold Gliere*
Suite from ballet "The Red Poppy."
-The Bolshoi Theatre Orchestra/Yuri Fayer.

*Alexander Mosolov*
String Quartet no. I, op. 24.
-The Novosibirsk "Filamonica" String Quartet.

*Nikolai Roslavets*
String Quartet nos. I & III.
-The Novosibirsk "Filamonica" String Quartet.

*Julian Krein*
Sonata Fantasie for cello & piano.
Sonata Poem for cello & piano.
Dramatic Poem.
-Kyril Rodin (cello) & Andrei Pisarev (piano).

*Mikhail Gnesin*
Three Characteristic Melodies to "The Stone Guest."
-Kyril Rodin (cello) & Andrei Pisarev (piano).

*Georg Kirkor*
Cello Sonata.
-Kyril Rodin (cello) & Alexei Nesterenko (piano).

*Nikolai Rakov*
Violin Concerto.
Symphony no. I.***
-David Oistrakh, violin.
-The USSR State Symphony Orchestra/Karl Eliasberg.
-The Moscow State Philharmonic Society/Nikolai Rakov.**

**Samuil Feinberg*
Piano Sonatas I - VI.
-Nikolaos Samaltanos (for sonatas I, IV, & V).
-Christophe Sirodeau (for sonatas II, III, & VI).

-->Not Holloween music at the very least, but a week-long profound absorption & analysis on the changing tides of culture and politics and the effects they had on music and the arts. Coincidentally, I've been watching CNN's documentary series "Cold War" and the connections between the changing cultural climate and the unavoidable weight it had on people in general cannot be more obvious. The music above and the past few days reflects that unmistakably.

Then comes the fun stuff tomorrow.


----------



## Ariasexta

A recent sampler of 17th century german sacred cantatas. 
Also an important collection for period music connoisseurs.

"De Aeternitate"
Carlos Mena 
Ricercar Consort
Philippe Pierlot


----------



## Morimur




----------



## realdealblues

*Mozart: Symphony No. 39*

View attachment 77084


Herbert Von Karajan/Berlin Philharmonic [1975]

And again...

View attachment 77085


Herbert Von Karajan/Berlin Philharmonic [1987]


----------



## Pugg

​*Mahler; Das Lied von der Erde .
Ludwig/ Wunderlich.*
_Otto Klemperer conducting _


----------



## Vaneyes

Sometimes my CDs make it easy for me. This one lept into my arms, for first listen of the day.

Recorded 1990 - '92. Essential.


----------



## D Smith

Sibelius: Symphony No. 5 Karajan/Berlin. still one of my favorite performances of this work, though the sound shows its age in places.


----------



## Vasks

_Fully French_

*Berlioz - Roman Carnival Overture (Davis/RCA)
Farrenc - Piano Quintet #1 (Schubert Ensemble/ASV)
Waldteufel - Bonne Bouche (Swierczewski/Nimbus)*


----------



## Vaneyes

Morimur said:


>


And a chastity belt, if I may be so bold.


----------



## Vaneyes

Pugg said:


> ​*Chopin; Waltzes*
> _Alexandre Tharaud _


Yes, 'tis essential.


----------



## elgar's ghost

AClockworkOrange said:


> Thanks for that Elgars Ghost, it has helped a great deal. I will definitely look into ordering it when I make my next order - assuming it hasn't been snapped up by someone else. Otherwise, I'll simply have to bite the bullet and pay the difference.
> 
> I know the out of print discs can be ordered from Hyperion so that is one less concern.
> 
> I can't help but shake the feeling that as soon as I start collecting these, a boxed edition will be announced.


You're welcome - happy hunting.


----------



## Vaneyes

opus55 said:


> Saint-Saens: Piano Concerto No.3
> _Pascal Roge
> London Philharmonic Orchestra | Charles Dutoit_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Going back to my early collection. These concertos are always delightful to hear.


Also, FWIW Thibaudet/Dutoit (Decca, rec.2007) do nicely with S-S PCs 2 & 5, cw Franck Symphonic Variations. :tiphat:


----------



## johnnysc

Donizetti - Lucia di Lammermoor

Callas, Di Stefano

Karajan

1955 live recording


----------



## Pugg

Vaneyes said:


> Also, FWIW Thibaudet/Dutoit (Decca, rec.2007) do nicely with S-S PCs 2 & 5, cw Franck Symphonic Variations. :tiphat:


How do you rate the Collard recording, if I may ask?


----------



## eljr

*Georg Solti / Joan Sutherland / Vienna Philharmonic Orchestra
Verdi: Requiem [1967 Recording]*


----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## AClockworkOrange

*Schubert with a twist of '70's Karajan Berliner Magic*

*Franz Schubert: Symphonies No.1 & No.2*
Herbert von Karajan & the Berliner Philharmoniker









The fact that Herbert von Karajan takes Schubert's early Symphonies seriously and gives them due respect is most gratifying in this excellent recording.

I can be very critical of Karajan but he hits the nail squarely on the head here and generates excellent, well balanced old-school non-HIP performances of Schubert's underrated First & Second Symphonies.

It makes for an interesting contrast to my usual readings from Claudio Abbado & the Chamber Orchestra of Europe and Jos van Immerseel's HIP Anima Eterna. All equally excellent whilst remaining distinct of one another.


----------



## Pugg

eljr said:


> *Georg Solti / Joan Sutherland / Vienna Philharmonic Orchestra
> Verdi: Requiem [1967 Recording]*


Wonderful recording, great singing :tiphat:


----------



## Blancrocher

*Edit--changed my mind. You may withdraw the "like," Mahlerian.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Torrid ending to Act I










Act II love music


----------



## pmsummer

MESSE POUR DOUBLE CHŒUR A CAPPELLA
SONGS OF ARIEL
*Frank Martin*
CINQ RECHANTS
O SACRUM CONVIVIUM 
*Olivier Messiaen*
RIAS-Kammerchor
Daniel Reuss - director

_Harmonia Mundi- ROC Berlin_


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Listening to this excellent set on spotify. I have the Moffo/Bergonzi/Cleva set on CD and it's always been a firm favourite of mine, but I'm hard pressed to decide which is better. Moffo and Caballe are both excellent, as are Begonzi and Pavarotti, MacNeil and Milnes, both sets of villains.

Caballe exudes class from her very first note, but Moffo has an appealingly youthful vulnerability that eludes her colleague. (Ricciarelli, on her DG recording under Maazel, is more touching still, though vocally more fallible.) Bergonzi is of course a model of style and grace, but Pavarotti also sings most stylishly and with a touch more personality. I slightly prefer Milnes to MacNeil too, but both are very good.
Federica is a difficult role to cast, and Verrett really makes too strong an impression. On the other hand, Reynolds hardly makes any impression at all. 
Definitely hard to choose between the two casts then.
Where this set wins hands down, though, is in the contribution of its conductor. Cleva doesn't do anything wrong, but there is a touch of the routine about it, whereas Maag is inspired, and one wonders why he made so few opera recordings.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Sinopoli's "Entry of the Guests" has the best horns and fiercest chorus of any_ Tannhauser_ I've heard.

Absolutely magnificent.


----------



## George O

Henri Dutilleux (1916-2013): Cello Concerto "Tout un monde lointain" (A whole distant world)

Mstislav Rostropovich, cello
Orchestre de Paris / Serge Baudo










Witold Lutoslawski (1913-1994) : Cello Concerto

Mstislav Rostropovich, cello
Orchestre de Paris / Witold Lutoslawski










on Angel (Hollywood, California), from 1975

5 stars


----------



## Blancrocher

Beethoven: Last 3 Sonatas (Feltsman); Mozart: Sinfonia Concertante, Concertone (Laredo/Lin/Leppard)


----------



## joen_cph

*Cage*: _Complete Works for Prepared Piano, including the Concerto _/ Simonacci / Brilliant 3 CD

Seems to be a quite satisfying set, including some dramatic tension or lyricism in the pieces at times. And it has a sufficient feeling of space in the sound too, which I consider important.

My favourite recording of the _Sonatas & Interludes _probably remains the old Fremy on Etcetera, though. Has even more dramatic quality, I think.


----------



## johnnysc

johnnysc said:


> View attachment 77086
> 
> 
> Donizetti - Lucia di Lammermoor
> 
> Callas, Di Stefano
> 
> Karajan
> 
> 1955 live recording


Boy it must have been damn intimidating for someone to do a duet with Callas.


----------



## johnnysc

Cinema Serenade 2

Itzhak Perlman

Boston Pops/John Williams


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Arvo Part, Symphony No. 4*

I was hesitant to pick this one up because of a couple negative reviews on Amazon. This is just my first listen, so I'm not attuned to its inner workings, but on the surface, its sounds are lovely. He is taking his old black-and-white tintinnabuli style and adding blurred lines through suspensions and major-minor tension.


----------



## Morimur

These pieces bear a striking resemblance to traditional Japanese music.


----------



## eljr

*Matt Haimovitz
Orbit: Music for Solo Cello (1945-2014)*


----------



## Blancrocher

Bartók: The Miraculous Mandarin; Dances of Transylvania, etc. (Fischer)


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Bruckner, Symphony No. 7*

Klaus Tennestedt and the Boston Symphony.


----------



## pmsummer

*I wanted to get a head start on the Christmas Season.*










I SING THE BIRTH
*Anonymous, Byrd, Smith, Perotin, Palestrina, Clemens, Plainchant*
New York Polyphony

_Avie_


----------



## bejart

Ignaz Pleyel (1757-1831): Octet in B Flat

Consortium Classicum


----------



## DiesIraeCX

*J.S. Bach: Mass in B Minor*

*J.S. Bach*: _Mass in B Minor _(Masaaki Suzuki/Collegium Japan)


----------



## Balthazar

*Clementi ~ Piano Sonatas, Opp. 1, 2, 7 and 8.* Howard Shelley plays these early works.

*Danielpour ~ The Enchanted Garden, Preludes Books 1 & 2.* Xiayin Wang at the piano.

*Stravinsky ~ Symphony in C.* Charles Dutoit leads L'Orchestre de la Suisse Romande.


----------



## Guest

The Busoni today. Not one of his more ingratiating pieces overall, but parts are good. Maybe it needed a little pruning?


----------



## DiesIraeCX

*Ligeti/Boulez*

*Pierre Boulez*: _…explosante-fixe…_ (Ensemble Contemporain/Boulez)
*György Ligeti*: _Piano Concerto_ (Ensemble Contemporain/Boulez)


----------



## brotagonist

DiesIraeCX said:


>


I was panic-stricken a couple of weeks ago, when I discovered this one. How could I have missed it? I checked Clear or Cloudy and noticed that all of the Boulez conducts Ligeti recordings are included. Whew!


----------



## starthrower

Picked up this out of print 2 disc set this week.


----------



## Ariasexta

Rare but important works from a Sweelinck`s pupil.
Melchior Schildt (1592-1667), his keyboard arrangement of John Dowland`s Lachrymae Pavan was among the most famous at his time and is still now. Sadly 90% of his works went lost or he probably never composed many works. He is known to forbid his child from taking musical professions.


----------



## Pugg

Kontrapunctus said:


> The Busoni today. Not one of his more ingratiating pieces overall, but parts are good. Maybe it needed a little pruning?


But in all very fine music though:tiphat:


----------



## Pugg

DMITRI SHOSTAKOVICH / JEAN SIBELIUS
Symphony No. 14, op. 135 / Symphony No. 3 in C major, op. 52


----------



## opus55

Saint-Saëns: Piano Trios 1 & 2
_Joachim Trio_









Prokofiev: Cinderella, Op. 87
_Cleveland Orchestra | Vladimir Ashkenazy_









Really busy week. I'm still able to keep music in my life.


----------



## Pugg

​Mozart; Piano concertos 24 &25
Uchida/ Tate


----------



## agoukass

It's a Shostakovich night. Started out with the Fifth Symphony performed by the Leningrad PO and conducted by Mravinsky. Now, I'm listening to the Prelude and Fugues, Op. 87 with Ashkenazy. Both are magnificent performances.


----------



## helenora

Started listening to* Semiramide Rossini *with Caballe and Horn. May be later will listen to with Sutherland...


----------



## Pugg

[​
Duets from Semiramide and Norma.

*Dame Joan Sutherland/ Marilyn Horne *


----------



## starthrower

This Praga edition utilizes the old numbering system for Hindemith's quartets.
In actuality it contains nos. 1, 4-6. But any way you slice it, Op. 22 is a great 
piece of music. I can't believe this was written in 1921. It just blows my mind!
I've heard the Kocian Quartet's performance is legendary, so that's why I 
obtained this deleted set.

I'm now going to pick up the first Naxos Hindemith Quartet volume by the new
Amar Quartet (Op. 10 & 16) and I'll lack only the second E flat quartet (no.7).


----------



## tortkis

John Luther Adams: Ilimaq - Glenn Kotche (Cantaloupe Music)








Instrumental and electroacoustic soundscape composed by John Luther Adams
Performed by Glenn Kotche, drum kit and percussion
http://cantaloupemusic.com/albums/ilimaq

Powerful, fierce, and sophisticated. I wish I had a very good audio system.


----------



## Pugg

helenora said:


> Started listening to* Semiramide Rossini *with Caballe and Horn. May be later will listen to with Sutherland...


If you can find the the duets CD which I am listening at the moment try that one.
It's giving you a impression of how well those two voices melt in the Semiramide duets.


----------



## Pugg

​
*von Weber; Abu Hassan*
_Moser/ Gedda/ Moll
Wolfgang Sawallisch_ conducting.


----------



## Dr Johnson

Another listen to Babbitt's Concerto for Piano and Orchestra.


----------



## Pugg

*Donizetti; Anna Bolena.*
_Gruberova/ Ziegler/Palatchi et al.
Elio Boncompagni_ conducting.


----------



## joen_cph

*Luca Francesconi*: _Isole_ (1992)






Wow - having heard this piece over and over again since I just discovered it, it is quickly becoming one of my favourite pieces for piano & orchestra. This is contemporary music as I like it - complex, yet attractive. 
Reminds me somewhat of the Messiaen, Keuris & Nørgård concertante pieces, likewise favourites.

Francesconi seems to be an extremely versatile and talented composer. He originally studied with Berio and Stockhausen, but has later modified the extreme avant-garde traits.


----------



## Ariasexta

The musical conquistadores.


----------



## eljr

*Gershwin Greatest Hits*


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Two contrasting works by John Adams.

_The Wound-dresser_ is a moving setting of part of Walt Whitman's great poem, and _Fearful Symmetries_ a jazzy celebration of 20th century America.

Terrific performances under the composer's baton.


----------



## eljr

*Academy of Ancient Music / Andrew Manze
Bach: Violin Concertos*


----------



## Blancrocher

Bach: Inventions (Gould)


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Recorded at the Royal Festival Hall in May 1969. What an occasion this must have been! Stunning playing.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Final instalment of Robert Simpson's chamber output.

String Quartet no. 12 (1987), String Quintet no. 1 (1987), Clarinet Quintet (1968), String Quartet no. 13 (1989), String Quintet no. 2 (1991-1994), Violin Sonata (1984), Piano Trio (1988-89), String Quartet no. 14 (1990), Quintet for Clarinet, Bass Clarinet & String Trio (1983) and String Quartet no. 15 (1991):


----------



## Pugg

*Rachmaninov*; Symphony 1 / Symphonic Dances


----------



## schigolch




----------



## Pugg

On this beautiful almost summers day:
​*Vivaldi: Four seasons*.
Pinchas Zukerman


----------



## Tsaraslondon

More Adams.

*Short Ride in a Fast Machine* BBC National Orch of Wales - Mark Elder
*The Chairman Dances* BBC Concert Orch - Barry Wordsworth
*Harmonium* - BBC National Orch and Cor of Wales, with Bournemouth Symphony Orch - Grant Llwellyn

Coupled with Louis Andriessen's *De Snellheid* - ASKO Ensemble - Oliver Knussen

We are so lucky to have the BBC, funding for which is now unfortunately under threat.


----------



## agoukass

Beethoven: String Quintets, Opp. 29 and 104 
Fine Arts Quartet
Gil Sharon, viola

Simply stunning accounts of these rarely heard works.


----------



## pmsummer

IN NOMINE









IN NOMINE
_16th-Century English Music for Viols_
*Thomas Tallis, Christopher Tye, William Byrd, John Taverner, others*
Fretwork

_Musical Heritage Society
via Amon Ra / Saydisc_


----------



## Pugg

​Before a whole night of Wagner, playing this in the car on our way to the cinema .

*Schubert ; Piano trio's*
_Beaux Art Trio _


----------



## OldFashionedGirl

_On Spotify:_







_*Allan Pettersson* - Symphony no. 9._
Norrköping Symphony Orchestra. Conducted by Christian Lindberg.


----------



## bejart

JS Bach: The Art of Fugue (arranged for String Quartet by Robert Simpson)

The Delme Quartet: Galina Solodchin and John Trusler, violins -- John Underwood, viola -- Jonathan Williams, cello


----------



## Vasks

_Baroque bonanza_

*Caldara - Overture to "Coriolanus" (Wallace/Nimbus CD)
Nebra - Two arias from "Amor aumenta el valor" (Bayo/Naive CD)
Balbastre - La Suzanne (Pinnock/Archiv CD)
Charpentier - Beatus Vir (Corboz - MHS LP)
Vivaldi - Flute Concerto, Op. 10, No. 1 (Rampal/CBS CD)*


----------



## Heliogabo

I've been digging a lot of Vivaldi this week. Now it's time for this classic classic recording:










*Antonio Vivaldi*
_The four seasons Op.8 Nos. 1-4_
Anne-Sophie Mutter
Wiener Philarmoniker
Herbert Von Karajan


----------



## eljr

*Philip Glass
A Brief History of Time [Original Score]*


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Love the Stravinsky and the Prokoviev, and am finally coming round to the Webern, but I'm sorry I just can't take the Boulez at all. I try, but the CD is usually ejected before I get to the third movement.


----------



## Mahlerian

GregMitchell said:


> Love the Stravinsky and the Prokoviev, and am finally coming round to the Webern, but I'm sorry I just can't take the Boulez at all. I try, but the CD is usually ejected before I get to the third movement.


Pretty much any of Boulez's more recent works is much less hard-edged than the Second Sonata, great as it is (Marc-Andre Hamelin considers it, along with Gaspard, one of the two pinnacles of the 20th century piano repertoire).


----------



## OboeKnight

Lots of Schubert. Lieder and symphonies


----------



## johnnysc

Brahms - Symphony No. 4

NBC Orchestra/Toscanini


----------



## D Smith

For Saturday Symphony: Schnittke Symphony No. 1 Rozhdestvensky/USSR Ministry of State Culture Symphony. This has to be the most anarchic, over the top work I've ever heard. Parts of it reminded me of Ives but then it veered off into just strangeness. I amused myself identifying all the musical quotations for a while. I doubt I'll ever listen to it again, but I think it would be worth seeing live and potentially much more rewarding.

This performance? Who can say!


----------



## Flamme




----------



## Morimur

GregMitchell said:


> Listening to this excellent set on spotify. I have the Moffo/Bergonzi/Cleva set on CD and it's always been a firm favourite of mine, but I'm hard pressed to decide which is better. Moffo and Caballe are both excellent, as are Begonzi and Pavarotti, MacNeil and Milnes, both sets of villains.
> 
> Caballe exudes class from her very first note, but Moffo has an appealingly youthful vulnerability that eludes her colleague. (Ricciarelli, on her DG recording under Maazel, is more touching still, though vocally more fallible.) Bergonzi is of course a model of style and grace, but Pavarotti also sings most stylishly and with a touch more personality. I slightly prefer Milnes to MacNeil too, but both are very good.
> Federica is a difficult role to cast, and Verrett really makes too strong an impression. On the other hand, Reynolds hardly makes any impression at all.
> Definitely hard to choose between the two casts then.
> Where this set wins hands down, though, is in the contribution of its conductor. Cleva doesn't do anything wrong, but there is a touch of the routine about it, whereas Maag is inspired, and one wonders why he made so few opera recordings.


On first take that looks like a terrible Bee Gees album cover.


----------



## Mahlerian

Saturday symphony(?):
Schnittke: Symphony No. 1
Royal Stockholm Philharmonic Orchestra, cond. Segerstam









Yes, bizarre, anarchic, and definitely the weirdest thing on the Saturday Symphony list.


----------



## bejart

Johann Friedrich Peter (1746-1813): String Quintet No.3 in G Major

American Moravian Chamber Ensemble: Katherine Kyme and Carla Moore, violins -- Anthony Martin and George Thomson, violas -- David Morris, cello


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Morimur said:


> On first take that looks like a terrible Bee Gees album cover.


But which one's which?


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Mahlerian said:


> Pretty much any of Boulez's more recent works is much less hard-edged than the Second Sonata, great as it is (Marc-Andre Hamelin considers it, along with Gaspard, one of the two pinnacles of the 20th century piano repertoire).


Just not my cup of tea then, though I love _Gaspard de la nuit_ of course.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Not quite sure how this ended up in my collection, I don't remember buying it. It makes for very enjoyable, if undemanding, listening though. We get two different orchestrations of Albeniz's _Rapsodia Espanola_ (Halfter and Enescu), as well as Montsalvatge's _Concerto Breve_.

The artists are new to me, but seem thoroughly inside the idiom as you'd expect.


----------



## Heliogabo

*Antonio Vivaldi*
_Six violin concertos Op. 12_
Franco Fantini, violin
I Solisti di Milano
Angelo Ephrikian, cond.

_Six cello sonatas_
Paul Tortelier, cello
Robert Veyron-Lacroix, harpsichord

Tortelier is simply outstanding here, in the slow movements gives me goosebumps.


----------



## Flamme

Wonderful Julie...


----------



## Azol

*Silvestrov - Sacred Songs*


----------



## Vasks

GregMitchell said:


> Not quite sure how this ended up in my collection, I don't remember buying it. It makes for very enjoyable, if undemanding, listening though. We get two different orchestrations of Albeniz's _Rapsodia Espanola_ (Halfter and Enescu), as well as Montsalvatge's _Concerto Breve_.
> 
> .


That Montsalvatge's _Concerto Breve_ is a fun piece. I thoroughly enjoy it


----------



## George O

George Rochberg (1918-2005): Trio for Clarinet, Horn, and Piano

Gunther Schuller (1925-2015): Romantic Sonata for Clarinet, Horn, and Piano

Miklos Rozsa (1907-1995): Sonatina for Clarinet Solo

Larry Combs, clarinet
Gail Williams, horn
Mary Ann Covert, piano

on Crystal Records (Sedro Woolley, Washington), from 1986


----------



## johnnysc

Beethoven - Symphony No. 3 'Eroica'

Vienna Philharmonic/Bohm


----------



## tortkis

Martín Codax: Ondas - Cantigas de Amigo (Arcana)
Viva Biancaluna Biffi (voice and viola d'arco), Pierre Hamon (medieval flutes)









Martín Codax _"was a Galician medieval joglar [...] - possibly from Vigo, Galicia in present day Spain. He may have been active during the middle of the thirteenth century [...]"_ (wikipedia)

Plain and beautiful.


----------



## George O

Ottorino Respighi (1879-1936)

Quartetti per archi - String Quartets

Quartetto in re maggiore (String Quartet in D major, 1907)

Quartetto dorico (Doric String Quartet, 1924)

I Virtuosi Elvetici:
Robert Kunz, 1st violin
Kurt Lamprecht, 2nd violin
Rolf Studer, viola
Daniel Pezzotti, cello

on Adriano Records (Zurich, Switzerland), from 1983

5 stars


----------



## Haydn man

Listening to No 92 'Oxford'
Had this disc for many years and enjoying the interpretation.


----------



## DiesIraeCX

*Debussy*: Trois chansons de Charles d'Orléans 
*Ravel*: Introduction and Allegro
*Ligeti*: Cello Concerto (Boulez)


----------



## AClockworkOrange

Also noted in the Opera listening thread but *Richard Wagner's Das Rheingold* performed by sir Georg Solti & Wiener Philharmoniker et al.

It is rather good.


----------



## johnnysc

Beethoven - Piano Concertos Nos. 1 & 3

Leon Fleisher

Cleveland Orchestra/George Szell


----------



## Eramirez156

*Hopp, hopp! Hopp, hopp! Hopp, hopp!*

*Wozzeck
Alban Berg

*






[

*Wozzeck - Mack Harrell*

Tambourmajor - Frederick JagelAndres - David LloydHauptmann - Joseph MordinoDoktor - Ralph Herbert1.Handwerkbursch - Adolph Anderson2.Handwerkbursch - Hubert _*Norville*_Narr - Joseph MordinoMarie - Eileen FarrellMargaret - Edwina Eustis
*
Philharmonic - Symphony of New York **Dimitri Mitropoulos
*
Columbia SL-118


----------



## Blancrocher

Beethoven: Ghost & Archduke (Stern, Istomin, Rose); Symphony 4 & 6 (Walter)


----------



## senza sordino

This week:
Tchaikovsky Symphonies 4, 5 & 6, Hamlet Fantasy Overture (I love the sixth symphony)
View attachment 77128

Arensky Piano Trio no 1, Tchaikovsky Piano Trio (I really like my new purchase)
View attachment 77129

Prokofiev String Quartets, Overture on Hebrew Themes, Quintet in Gm for oboe, clarinet, violin, viola and double bass
View attachment 77131

Prokofiev Lieutenant Kijé, Scythian Suite, Alexander Nevsky
View attachment 77132

Sibelius, Prokofiev no 2, Glazunov violin concerti
View attachment 77133


----------



## Balthazar

*Debussy ~ Estampes, Images oubliées, L'Isle joyeuse, et al.* Jean-Efflam Bavouzet on the second disc of Debussy's complete piano works.

*Schnittke ~ Symphony No. 1.* For SS, Segerstam leads Stockholm.

*Mozart ~ Violin Sonatas Nos. 26-28, K 378-80.* Itzhak Perlman and Daniel Barenboim.


----------



## DiesIraeCX

*Nørgård SQ 10*

*Per Nørgård*: _String Quartet #10_ (Kroger Quartet)


----------



## bejart

Jan Vanhal (1739-1813): Sinfonia in G Major, Bryan G10

Riyoko Matsui leading the Haydn Sinfonietta Tokyo


----------



## ArtMusic

Stunning production, traditional staging, great performance.


----------



## starthrower

Streaming this one at Naxos.


----------



## pmsummer

Morimur said:


> On first take that looks like a terrible Bee Gees album cover.












Here's a good candidate.


----------



## agoukass

Francis Poulenc:
Gloria
Litanies a la Vierge Noir
Stabat Mater

Francoise Pollet
Choeur de Radio France 
Orchestre de Paris / Dutoit


----------



## Pugg

JOSEPH HAYDN
Symphony in D major, Hob. I:101 "The Clock" • Symphony in E-flat major, Hob. I:103 "Drum-Roll"


----------



## Pugg

Eramirez156 said:


> *Wozzeck
> Alban Berg
> 
> *
> View attachment 77126
> [
> 
> *Wozzeck - Mack Harrell*
> 
> Tambourmajor - Frederick JagelAndres - David LloydHauptmann - Joseph MordinoDoktor - Ralph Herbert1.Handwerkbursch - Adolph Anderson2.Handwerkbursch - Hubert _*Norville*_Narr - Joseph MordinoMarie - Eileen FarrellMargaret - Edwina Eustis
> *
> Philharmonic - Symphony of New York **Dimitri Mitropoulos
> *
> Columbia SL-118


 Eileen Farrell is fabulous in this recording :tiphat:


----------



## starthrower




----------



## agoukass

Mozart: Divertimenti, Vol. III
NY Philomusica / Jordan


----------



## opus55

Schumann: Symphony No.4
_The Cleveland Orchestra | George Szell_










Alfven: Midsommarvaka; Symphony No.2
_Royal Stockholm Philharmonic Orchestra | Neeme Jarvi_


----------



## Pugg

​*Rossini; Stabat Mater.*
_Malfitano / Baltsa et al.
Riccardo Muti_ conducting


----------



## Pugg

Next on:
​*Mozart; Arias.
Lucia Popp.*:tiphat:

One of the most wonderful disc made with this arias .


----------



## Pugg

​*Tchaikovsky: Ballet Suites
Riccardo Muti *


----------



## Haydn man

I have to agree with others, who have said this is a strange symphony
Fun but not my cup of tea


----------



## Pugg

​*Richard Strauss; Daphne.
Renée Fleming* et al.
Semyon Bychkov conducting.


----------



## Jeff W

*In which Jeff is tired but cannot sleep*

Good morning TC on this, the first day of November. I'm beginning to think this homeowner stuff is a little bit overrated. All I've done the past week is clean, unpack and fix stuff... Time for a little relaxation!









Going with Alfred Schnittke's Symphony No. 1 as conducted by Leif Segerstam with the Royal Stockholm Philharmonic Orchestra. Not my usual glass of apple juice but this one has my attention and, surprisingly, I'm enjoying it!

EDIT: Most of the way through it now. Fun and anarchic but probably not something I'm going to be adding to my repertoire...


----------



## eljr

*Cleveland Orchestra / Lorin Maazel
Moussorgky: Pictures at an Exhibition; Night on Bald Mountain*


----------



## Braddan

Superb expansive performance of* Mendelssohn's Elijah *from the early 60s. Fruhbeck conducts a stellar cast.


----------



## Jeff W

*In which there is Hanson. Howard Hanson.*

Time for something completely different now on this Sunday morning.















Howard Hanson conducting the Eastman-Rochester Orchestra in his Symphonies No. 1, 2 and 3.


----------



## eljr

*Atlanta Symphony Orchestra / Robert Shaw
Stravinsky: The Firebird Suite; Borodin: Overture and Polovetsian Dances from Prince Igor*


----------



## Pugg

​*Mozart;Piano Concertos for four hands.*
_Arthur and Lucas Jussen.
_


----------



## Green pasture

Mozart: 6 Piano Trios, with the Borodin Trio.

An _ernst_ approach to these wonderful works, compared to the Beaux Arts' light-hearted rendition. Enjoy it very much nevertheless. The sound is spacious yet detailed, with judicious balance achieved among the piano, violin and cello.


----------



## Green pasture

Pugg said:


> Next on:
> ​*Mozart; Arias.
> Lucia Popp.*:tiphat:
> 
> One of the most wonderful disc made with this arias .


An angelic voice as well as an endearing artist. Is the heavenly "Ruhe sanft" from _Zaide_ included in this album? Her rendition of this piece is unrivalled.


----------



## Vronsky

*Antonio Vivaldi: Le Quattro Stagioni | J.S. Bach: Goldberg Variations*










Antonio Vivaldi: Le Quattro Stagioni
Stern *·* Zukerman *·* Mintz *·* Perlman
Israel Philharmonic Orchestra & Zubin Mehta










J.S. Bach: Goldberg Variations
András Schiff (Piano)


----------



## eljr

*Minnesota Orchestra / Stanislaw Skrowaczewski
Ravel: Bolero; La Valse; etc.
*


----------



## Taggart

Under a £1 from a charity shop. Varied and pleasant.


----------



## Pugg

*Schubert; Rosamunde.*
Cotrubas/ Boskovsky


----------



## tortkis

J. S. Bach: L'Offrande Musicale (DHM)
Barthold Kuijken (Transverse Flute); Sigiswald Kuijken (Violin); Wieland Kuijken (Bass Viol); Robert Kohnen (Harpsichord)


----------



## eljr

*Academy of Ancient Music / Andrew Manze
The Grand Tour*


----------



## omega

*Borodin*
_In the Steppes of Central Asia_
Vladimir Ashkenzay | Royal Philharmonic Orchestra








*Nielsen*
_String Quartet in F Minor_
The Danish String Quartet








*Rautavaara*
_Symphony No.8 "The Journey"_


----------



## Pugg

​
J.S. BACH Preludes and Fugues BWV 846, 849-851 & 853
SCHUBERT Allegretto, D915 • Ländler, D366/1, 3-5
SCHUMANN Abegg Variations


----------



## johnnysc

Verdi - Te Deum & Requiem

Robert Shaw Chorale

NBC Orchestra/Toscanini


----------



## Alfacharger

Not the Planets!


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Mendelssohn, Octet*


----------



## Pugg

​
*Beethoven *- Violin Concerto


----------



## bejart

Georg Philipp Telemann (1681-1767): Trio No.5 in A Minor

The Aulos Ensemble: Anne Briggs, flute -- Linda Quan, violin -- Myron Lutzke, cello -- Charles Sherman, harpsichord


----------



## Blancrocher

Jessye Norman singing Schubert


----------



## Mahlerian

Mozart: Symphony No. 18 in F K130, No. 20 in D K133, No. 21 in A K134, No. 25 in G minor K183
Prague Chamber Orchestra, cond. Mackerras


----------



## helenora

*Bruckner Symphony 4* with Jochum this time. Nothing helps me in my addiction to Bruckner's music , not even renaissance or baroque composers, neither operas


----------



## johnnysc

Beethoven - Concerto for Violin and Orchestra

Hilary Hahn

Baltimore Symphony/David Zinman


----------



## Pugg

​*Previn; A Streetcar Named Desire .
Renée Fleming* et al.
_André Previn conducting_.:tiphat:


----------



## Bas

Marvelous concert!


----------



## Guest

His playing is good, but the performance could use a bit more orchestral heft.


----------



## bejart

Beethoven: Piano Trio in C Minor, Op.1, No.3

Beaux Arts Trio: Menehem Pressler, piano -- Isadore Cohen, violin -- Bernhard Greenhouse, cello


----------



## Skilmarilion

*Part*: _Tabula Rasa_

- Adele Anthony, Erik Risberg (violins), Goteborgs Symfoniker









*Schnittke*: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4)


----------



## bejart

Simon Le Duc (1742-1777): Symphony No.1 in D Major

Michael Schneider leading La Stagione Frankfurt


----------



## Guest

I just love this LP: fabulous playing and incredibly rich, realistic sound. CS knew how to make great piano recordings!


----------



## mmsbls

Brahms and Schumann: Piano Quintets

Two of my favorite piano quintets.


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1987.


----------



## bejart

Haydn: String Quartet No.66 in G Major, Op.77, No.1

L'Archibudelli: Vera Beths and Lucy van Dael, violins -- Jurgen Kussmauil, viola -- Anner Bylsma, cello


----------



## George O

Documentos da Música Brasileira - Vol. 5: Música de Câmara do Brasil

Henrique Oswald (1852-1931): Trio, op 45

Bruno Kiefer (1923-1987): Trio

Trio da Rádio, MEC:
Anselmo Zlatopolsky, violin
Iberê Gomes Grosso, cello
Alceo Bocchino, piano

on FUNARTE (Fundacao Nacional de Arte) (Rio de Janeiro), from 1979


----------



## Guest

Anyone remember Connoisseur Society/InSynch Labs cassettes? They were dubbed in real time from the master tapes. Today I listened to Cello Sonatas by Magnard and Kilpinen played by Simca Heled and Jonathan Zak. Wonderful playing and sound. (Mine is encoded with Dolby C noise reduction.) Can't find a cover image.


----------



## Arsakes

More *Schumann* awesomeness:

Andante und Variationen B-Dur Op. 46
Fünf Stücke im Volkston Op. 102
Drei Romanzen Op. 94
Liederkreis Op. 24 & Op. 25
Dichterliebe Op. 48
Romanzen und Balladen Op. 45

Mostly lieder, a few chamber works (+ strange Piano-Oboe duets?)


----------



## Arsakes

bejart said:


> Beethoven: Piano Trio in C Minor, Op.1, No.3
> 
> Beaux Arts Trio: Menehem Pressler, piano -- Isadore Cohen, violin -- Bernhard Greenhouse, cello


I still can't say who wrote the best Piano Trios.

Dvorak has great #3 and #4 and the first two are very good too. Beethoven has some very nice PTs (but I haven't listened to them enough). Schubert has some cool ones (I haven't listened to all). Brahms first is as good as top ones. Schumann and Sibelius have a few good ones too. Also don't forget Haydn Piano Trios that are very pleasant and can be used for relaxation and sleep!


----------



## Badinerie

Made Sunday dinner then watched this gem. For two hours my life wasnt poo!


----------



## George O

Claude Debussy (1862-1918): Preludes for Piano, Books I & II

Paul Jacobs, piano

2-LP set on Nonesuch (NYC), from 1978

5 stars


----------



## Flamme

Piano sounds like rain drops.


----------



## Vaneyes

When classical meets jazz meets vodka meets phanton meets Fellini, just in time for the Macy's Day Parade.

Belated "Saturday Symphony" listening for *Schnittke*: Symphony 1, w. Segerstam et al (BIS, rec.1992), w. Rozhdestvensky et al (Melodiya, rec.1987). Both courtesy of YT.

I'm happy for this first complete listen to *Schnittke*: Symphony 1, and being an ardent fan of Segerstam's *Schnittke* Symphony 2 (BIS,rec.1994) it seemed natural I first gravitate to his *Schnittke*: Symphony 1. I wasn't disappointed in his patient, expansive reading, building to grand finale.

Soon after, though, I could hear the benefits of Rozhdestvensky's risk-taking. The edgier solo contributions were caught beautifully by Melodiya engineers. Their subsequent mixing adds even more. I read via Musicweb comparable review, that the Melodiya rec. for this Rozhdestvensky is the one to have. That the Chandos sound of the same performance falls short. Thank you, Dan Morgan.

So ordered!


----------



## bejart

Jan Vanhal (1739-1813): Sinfonia in E Flat, Bryan Eb2

Maki Fukumoto leading the Haydn Sinfonietta Tokyo


----------



## Eramirez156

*Symphony No. 6*
*Howard Hanson*

*Louisiana Story (Suite)*
*Virgil Thomson*









*Music for Westchester Symphony Orchestra
Westphalian Symphony Orchestra, Recklinghausen

Siegfried Landau*

_Turnabout Vox TV-S 34534_


----------



## Vaneyes

Blancrocher said:


> View attachment 77127
> View attachment 77130
> 
> 
> Beethoven: Ghost & Archduke (Stern, Istomin, Rose); Symphony 4 & 6 (Walter)


We have Essential X 2 here.


----------



## agoukass

Franck: Piano Quintet in F minor
Brahms: String Sextet No. 2 in G major, Op. 36


----------



## Vaneyes

GregMitchell said:


> More Adams.
> 
> *Short Ride in a Fast Machine* BBC National Orch of Wales - Mark Elder
> *The Chairman Dances* BBC Concert Orch - Barry Wordsworth
> *Harmonium* - BBC National Orch and Cor of Wales, with Bournemouth Symphony Orch - Grant Llwellyn
> 
> Coupled with Louis Andriessen's *De Snellheid* - ASKO Ensemble - Oliver Knussen
> 
> We are so lucky to have the BBC, funding for which is now unfortunately under threat.


Early on in my exploration of Minimalism, I had a rec. of Edo de Waart & SFS, which contained "Short Ride" and "Chairman". Since then, these pieces have been recorded a lot. Question for Adams' fans, Is there a rec. or recs. that stand/s out for these? Or are the differences minimal?


----------



## Vaneyes

Pugg said:


> ​Mozart; Piano concertos 24 &25
> Uchida/ Tate


"Hand on your chin, okay. Hand on the pianist, not okay."


----------



## schigolch




----------



## Vaneyes

Blancrocher said:


> *Edit--changed my mind. You may withdraw the "like," Mahlerian.


It's always nice to see evidence of *Like *responsibility.


----------



## Blancrocher

Bach: Art of Fugue (Rosen); Italian Concerto, etc. (Tureck)


----------



## Eramirez156

*The Zemlinsky Quartet Cycle*

The _Chamber Music Society of Lincoln Center_ present the *Escher String Quartet * in a complete cycle *Zemlinsky Quartets* on demand

Zemlinsky Quartet No. 1 in A major for Strings, Op. 4 (1896)
Zemlinsky Quartet No. 2 for Strings, Op. 15 (1913-15)
Zemlinsky Quartet No. 3 for Strings, Op.19 (1924)
Zemlinsky Quartet No. 4 for Strings, Op. 25 (1936)

http://livestream.com/cmslc/events/4446390/videos/103248604


----------



## Vaneyes

George O said:


> Claude Debussy (1862-1918): Etudes
> 
> Walter Gieseking, piano
> 
> on EMI La Voix de Son Maitre (France), from 1974
> recorded 1954


Aubrey Beardsley (1872 - 1898), pen & ink extraordinaire. Fortunately, someone ignored one of his last directives--to destroy his "bad drawings".


----------



## starthrower

Eotvos Conducts Stockhausen


----------



## bejart

Pavel Masek (1761-1826): Trio Sonata in C Major

Sonatori Ensemble: Peter Brock, flute -- Berthold Fritz, piano -- Mikael Ericssson, cello


----------



## TurnaboutVox

*Carl Philipp Emmanuel Bach*
*Sonatas
WQ 65 No. 17 · WQ 65 No. 31
WQ 61 No. 2 · WQ 52 No. 4
WQ 62 No. 19 · WQ 59 No. 1
Andante con tenerezza
3 Rondos*
Mikhail Pletnev [DG, 2001]

With increasing familiarity, these are giving me great pleasure.










*Beethoven
Violin Sonatas Op 12 Nos. 1-3 in D, A and Eb*
Isabelle Faust, Alexander Melnikov [HM, 2009]

My new disc of the week, and rather than quickly rushing through the 4 disc set, I have been concentrating on getting to know this one repeatedly. I haven't had a satisfactory recording of the Op 12 sonatas since I taped Aberdeen record library's Perlman / Ashkenazy LPs in the 70s. This is great, and very well recorded too.


----------



## deprofundis

I had order a cd of *Pancrace Royer *harpsicords work, it has just arrived at the store...yeah!
It's on brilliant never ben deceived by them so far.Thanks to you guys on TC, on advice of obscur baroque
you guys have a fine taste for classical.Anecdote i told a dude a metalhead to lisen to it and he love it ,he said it
was ''true black metal'' or the essence.


----------



## George O

Vaneyes said:


> Aubrey Beardsley (1872 - 1898), pen & ink extraordinaire. Fortunately, someone ignored one of his last directives--to destroy his "bad drawings".


I think the green on this record cover improved the original work, which was already magnificent.


----------



## helenora

*Nicola Porpora Salve Regina and De profundis clamavi* . Wonderful composer! I wonder...why they present him almost exclusively as Haydn's teacher while Porpora is quite a composer himself


----------



## senza sordino

RVW Symphonies 7 & 3, Disk 5
View attachment 77170

Moeran concerto for violin and orchestra, Delius Legende, Holst A Song of the Night, Elgar, Chanson de matin, chanson de nuit, Salut d'amour. RVW The Lark Ascending
View attachment 77171

Walton Henry V, Christopher Plummer speaker
View attachment 77172

Walton Symphony no 2, Cello Concerto, Improvisations on an impromptu of Ben Britten
View attachment 77173

Walton Symphony no 1 (Previn and LSO), Violin Concerto (Heifetz), Cello Concerto (Piatigorsky), Viola Concerto (Bashmet), Sinfonia Concertante (Kathryn Stott piano)
View attachment 77174


----------



## Manxfeeder

helenora said:


> *Nothing helps me in my addiction to Bruckner's music , not even renaissance or baroque composers, neither operas *


*

Bruckner is not an addition; he's a cure.*


----------



## Balthazar

*Beethoven ~ Piano Sonata No. 28 in A, Op. 101.* Performances by Goodyear (shown), Goode, Lewis, Pollini, and Levit. Maybe more before the night is through...

*Beethoven ~ Symphony No. 7 in A, Op. 92.* Gardiner leads the ORR live from Carnegie Hall.

*J. S. Bach ~ Violin Concertos, BWV 1041-43.* Simon Standage on violin backed by Trevor Pinnock leading The English Concert. Elizabeth Wilcock joins on second violin for the double concerto (BWV 1043).


----------



## helenora

Manxfeeder said:


> Bruckner is not an addition; he's a cure.


 quite. cure which became an addiction or an addiction which became a cure


----------



## Pugg

​JOSEPH HAYDN
Symphony in C major, Hob. I:82 "The Bear" • Symphony in G minor, Hob. I:83 "The Hen" • Symphony in E-flat major, Hob. I:84


----------



## Pugg

bejart said:


> Beethoven: Piano Trio in C Minor, Op.1, No.3
> 
> Beaux Arts Trio: Menehem Pressler, piano -- Isadore Cohen, violin -- Bernhard Greenhouse, cello


YES, and that's a ll I have to say :tiphat:


----------



## Pugg

Badinerie said:


> Made Sunday dinner then watched this gem. For two hours my life wasnt poo!


For me, one of the best stage productions ever recorded.
I do like the Rome version with Domingo/ Kabaivanska also very much.


----------



## Pugg

Vaneyes said:


> "Hand on your chin, okay. Hand on the pianist, not okay."


She is in no danger with him, if you know what I mean


----------



## tortkis

Keiko Harada: After the Winter - Ictus (Cypres)








Heavy Wood (1998) for guitar, bass clarinet, violin, contrabass, and piano
Labyrinth VIII (1996) for cello & piano
Sonora Distancia II (1996) for guitar & 11 instruments
Bone + (1999) for accordion
Bone # (2000) for violin, kalimba & electronics
Bone (1997) for piano
Abyss (1992) for clarinet, violin & cello

Impressive and fresh. These works have a feel of improvisation, but not of arbitrariness. Keiko Harada studied with Manabu Kawai and Akira Miyoshi, and then with Ferneyhough and Kurtag in international seminars.


----------



## Pugg

​Bertoni; Miserere.
Schuman. Zimmerman.
Claudio Scimone donduting


----------



## starthrower

Listening to this at the Naxos Library. I'm too poor to afford the box set.

Track listing:

Czernowin:

Pilgerfahrten

for speaker, treble choir, and instruments after texts by Tove Jansson and Stefan George

Matthias Bundschuh (speaker)

Dresdner Kreuzchor, Ensemble Courage, Roderich Kreile

Dillon, J:

La Navette, for orchestra

Deutsche Radio Philharmonie Saarbru¨cken Kaiserslautern, Christoph Poppen

Furrer:

Konzert für Klavier und Orchester

Nicolas Hodges (piano)

WDR Sinfonieorchester Köln, Brad Lubman

Hartmann, K:

Symphonie 'L'Oeuvre'

Symphonieorchester des Bayerischen Rundfunks, Emilio Pomárico

Hölszky:

Countdown

Scenic concert piece after texts by Ver du Bois

Daniel Gloger (counter-tenor)

Lim:

Ochred String

for oboe, viola, violoncello and double bass

Stefan Schilli (oboe), Nimrod Guez (viola), Sebastian Klinger (cello), Philipp Stubenrauch (double bass)

Pintscher:

Hérodiade-Fragmente, dramatic scenes for soprano & orchestra

Marisol Montalvo (soprano)

Deutsche Radio Philharmonie Saarbru¨cken Kaiserslautern, Christoph Poppen

Reimann, A:

Cantus, for clarinet & orchestra

Jörg Widmann (clarinet)

Deutsche Radio Philharmonie Saarbru¨cken Kaiserslautern, Christoph Poppen

Saariaho:

Vent Nocturne, for viola & electronics

Nimrod Guez (viola), Josh Martin (electronics

Saunders, R:

Blue and Gray

for two double basses

Philipp Stubenrauch, Frank Reinecke (double basses)

Scelsi:

Uaxuctum (1966)

for 7 percussionists, timpanist, chorus and orchestra

Chor und Symphonieorchester des Bayerischen Rundfunks, Emilio Pomárico

Stockhausen:

Mixtur 2003

for 5 orchestra groups, 4 sine-wave generator players, 4 sound mixers, with 4 ring modulators and sound projectionist

EXPERIMENTALSTUDIO des SWR, Symphonieorchester des Bayerischen Rundfunks, Lucas Vis

trad.:

Traditional music from Egypt and Persia

Trio Chemirani, Ensemble Sheik Ahmad Al Tuni

Widmann, J:

Armonica, for orchestra

Deutsche Radio Philharmonie Saarbru¨cken Kaiserslautern, Christoph Poppen

Xenakis:

Antikhthon

WDR Sinfonieorchester Köln, Brad Lubman


----------



## Ariasexta

Domenico Mazzocchi(1592-1665)

Les Paladins
Jerome Correas


----------



## Pugg

​*Mahler; Symphony 2*
_Harper/ Watts.
Sir George Solti _


----------



## Pugg

​*Chopin*; Piano concerto. No 2
*Falla* /Nights in the gardens of Spain .
_Clara Haskil._


----------



## Pugg

​
*Puccin; la Boheme.*
_Moffo/ Tucker/ Costa, et al
Erich Leinsdorf_ conducting.


----------



## Badinerie

On a bus listening to berg's violin concerto on my phone. Radio three . Isabelle faust. Bbc seem to be pushing this recording. Taking poorly pooch to the vet.


----------



## Arsakes

*Schumann*:

_Manfred Op.115_ (a masterpiece lieder-opera work better than Beethoven's Egmont, I could understand the words and if needed search them on my dictionary, with my elementary German. I specially like the latest parts like 'Klostergesang')
_Das Paradies und die Peri, Op.50_
_Requiem fur Mignon Op.98b
Nachtlied Op.108
Symphonische Etüden Op.13 _

I think that's enough Choral and Leader. I need more Instrumental.


----------



## Ingélou

A compilation of baroque composers working mainly in England - Blow, Purcell, Geminiani et al - by the Palladian Ensemble.
Listening to it on YT but I got Tag to order it for us. 





Because the only word for it is *gorgeous*!
(No - that's not true: other words would be *sprightly, vive, beautiful, elegant, transporting*...)


----------



## eljr

*Jordi Savall
Biber: Baroque Splendor - Missa Salisburgensis*


----------



## Pugg

*Smetana: String Quartets *
_Pavel Haas Quartet _


----------



## elgar's ghost

Schoenberg - orchestral works and string quartets.

String Quartets - no.1 op.7 (1904-05), no.2 op.10 (1907-08), no.3 op.30 (1927) and no.4 op.37 (1936):










Verklärte Nacht op.4 (1899), Pelleas und Melisande op.5 (1902-03), Kammersymphonie no.1 - version for large orchestra op.9b (1906 - arr. 1935) and no.2 op.38 (1906-1939):


----------



## bejart

Jan Dismas Zelenka (1679-1745): Trio Sonata No.4 in G Minor

Jana Brozkova and Vojtech Jouza, oboes -- Jaroslqav Kubita, bassoon -- Vaclav Hoskovec, double bass -- FX Thuri, harpsichord


----------



## Blancrocher

Shostakovich: Symphony 8 (Haitink); Britten: Bridge Variations, Illuminations, Lachrymae (Csaba)


----------



## pmsummer

DIE KUNST DER FUGUE 
*Johann Sebastian Bach* 
Calefax Reed Quintet

_MDG_


----------



## Jeff W

*In which there are First Symphonies*

Good morning TC from bright and sunny Albany! It was all about the first symphony last night! If I had thought about this one a little more I would have done them in reverse chronological order, but I didn't. Oh well!









Started with Gustav Mahler and the 'Songs of a Wayfarer' along with his first symphony. Klaus Tennstedt conducted the London Philharmonic Orchestra. Thomas Hampson was the baritone in the 'Songs of a Wayfarer'. I swear this site has turned me onto so much good music. A couple of years ago I wouldn't have paid the 'Songs' much attention!









Now for Robert Schumann. The fragmentary 'Zwickau' Symphony, along with the Symphony No. 1 'Spring' and the Overture, Scherzo and Finale. John Eliot Gardiner conducting the Orchestre Révolutionnaire et Romantique. (Was the Zwickau Symphoyn ever finished or was it left half finished?)









Following up Schumann with a friend of his, Johannes Brahms and his First Symphony along with the Tragic Overture and the Academic Festival Overture. Bernard Haitink conducting the Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra.









Turning to Sergei Rachmaninoff and his Symphony No. 1 and the Symphonic Dances. Vladimir Ashkenazy conducts the Concertgebouw Orchestra.









Finishing out with Beethoven and his Symphonies No. 1 & 2. Roy Goodman leads the Hanover Band.


----------



## Pugg

​*Fauré*; Requiem
*Popp/ Estes .
Sir Colin Davis* conducting


----------



## Pugg

​
*Manuel De Falla; La Vìda breve.*
_Berganza/Nafé/Carreras.
Garcia Navarro_ concuting


----------



## agoukass

Horowitz's legendary return to the concert stage in 1965.


----------



## eljr

*Academy of Ancient Music / Richard Egarr
Handel: Organ Concertos, Op. 4*


----------



## Pugg

*Renée Fleming*; _Guilty Pleasures _


----------



## Vaneyes

Sampling an album, that I purchased at its original release about ten years ago. Wasn't interested enough then in this imaginative exercise, so it was culled soon after. Ready now, and so ordered!


----------



## eljr

*Boston Symphony Chamber Players
Mozart: Chamber Music for Winds and Strings - Boston Symphony Chamber Players*


----------



## DavidA

Mozart Piano concerto 23

Derek Han / Philharmonia / Paul Freeman


----------



## Orfeo

*George Enescu*
Tragedy Lyrique in four acts, six tableaux "Oedipe."
-Jose Van Dam, Gabriel Bacquier, Marcel Vanaud, Nicolai Gedda, Albert, et al.
-Le Orchestre Philharmonique de Monte-Carlo et Orfeo Donostiarra/Lawrence Foster.

*Francis Poulenc*
Opera in three acts, twelve tableaux "Dialogues des Carmelites."
-Jose Van Dam, Catherine Dubose, Jean-Luc Viala, Rita Gorr, Rachel Yakar, et al.
-Le Orchestre et Choeur de l'Opera de Lyon/Kent Nagano.


----------



## johnnysc

Mendelssohn - Symphony No. 3

London Symphony/Abbado


----------



## agoukass

Shura Cherkassky plays various encores from Mozart to his own compositions.


----------



## Vaneyes

Pugg said:


> She is in no danger with him, if you know what I mean


While Tate is fresh in our minds, a scintillating *Schubert* "Great" (EMI, rec.1985), courtesy of YT. :tiphat:


----------



## Heliogabo

*J. S. Bach*
_Sinfonia_
Academina Bizantina
Ottavio Dantone, organ, conductor.

Instrumental music drawn from J. S. Bach's cantatas. Lovely, and great album idea...


----------



## Pugg

​*Verdi; Macbeth.*
*Cossotto/ Milnes/ Carreras* et al.
_Riccardo Muti conducting.
_:tiphat:


----------



## realdealblues

*Haydn: The Creation*

View attachment 77200


Herbert Von Karajan/Berlin Philharmonic [1966]


----------



## Blancrocher

Messiaen: Quartet (Fontenay)


----------



## AClockworkOrange

*Richard Wagner: Overtures*
- Der Fliegende Holländer - Overture
- Parsifal - Preludes to Acts I & III
Herbert von Karajan & Berliner Philharmoniker

These recordings, taken from CD 5 of EMI's set focussing on Brahms, Bruckner, Wagner, R.Strauss and a piece by the underrated Franz Schmidt with the Berliners between 1970 - 1981 have surprised me a lot.

My view on Karajan's music has broadened but like any Conductor, he is a flawed individual (that 1980's Beethoven haunts me to this day). Generally I find his earlier recordings much more fulfilling and enjoyable.

These 1974 recordings however are excellent, crisp and powerful - never feeling bloated or over done (the 1980's Beethoven sound and production - like his latter take some of Mozart's Symhonies suffers for me by being too glossy, slick and over-produced). I actually find these overtures to be remarkably done - I am somewhat surprised (pleasantly) by this and all the happier for it.

These overtures rate extremely highly for me - alongside those by Klemperer and Furtwängler (I have relatively few recording of the overtures independent of the operas for some reason). I may look into getting some of Karajan's Wagner at some point - starting with Parsifal.

On a side note, I keep referring back to that '80's Beethoven because it was such a negative experience for me. His cycle with the Philharmonia in the 1950's on the other hand did much to win me over to listening to HvK. I haven't heard the '60's or '70's cycles but if any were to be heard Iwould likely go with the '60's cycle.

Maybe that one set has coloured my view too strongly, I have enjoyed much of what I have heard since - mainly up to the 1981 mark but I find that the EMI releases tend to sound much more pleasing.


----------



## deprofundis

Im lisening to *On the way to Bethlehem [/B](music of the medieval pilgrim) conducted by Michael Posch, the ensemble is Oni Wytars and unicorn very enchanting music of this era, than i will be lisening to Codex Faenza instrumental music of th 14th once again led by Michael Posch were can i go wrong and it's the unicorn ensemble once again, these ensemble did not disapointed me in the past and the later cd featured Guillaume de Machaut and Jacopo da Bologna.

:tiphat: have a nice day*


----------



## Cosmos

from Wagner's Tristan und Isolde:
- The Prelude
- Isoldes Liebestod


----------



## Dr Johnson

No. 9


----------



## johnnysc

Elgar - Enigma Variations

London Philharmonic/Slatkin


----------



## mmsbls

Louis Andriessen: De Staat









I had seen this work suggested several times including recently on the TC Top 200 Recommended Post-1950 Works List. I've listened to a number of modern vocal works and not enjoyed them so I have a modest bias against these works. I never got around to listening to De Staat until now.

From the first few moments through the end of the piece I was hooked. Wonderful! Hopefully I will no longer continue to have a bias against modern vocal works.


----------



## Vaneyes

Selections from. Recorded 1995, 1987 - '97.


----------



## Vaneyes

mmsbls said:


> Louis Andriessen: De Staat
> 
> View attachment 77205
> 
> 
> I had seen this work suggested several times including recently on the TC Top 200 Recommended Post-1950 Works List. I've listened to a number of modern vocal works and not enjoyed them so I have a modest bias against these works. I never got around to listening to De Staat until now.
> 
> From the first few moments through the end of the piece I was hooked. Wonderful! *Hopefully I will no longer continue to have a bias against modern vocal works.*


Then on that note, maybe it's time for *BA Zimmermann* and *Luigi Nono*.


----------



## science




----------



## Eramirez156

*Symphony No.4 Op.63
Symphony No. 5, Op. 82*
*Jean Sibelius*









*London Symphony Orchestra

Anthony Collins*

_Recorded Kingsway Hall, London, 22-25 February 1954 (Op.63), and 25-27 January 1955. _


----------



## Bas

Dimitri Shostakovich - Preludes & Fugues no. 1 - 24 
By Alexander Melnikov [piano], on Harmonia Mundi


----------



## Vaneyes

Inspired by a recent review of Skrowaczewski (92) conducting the LPO in *Bruckner *5.


----------



## Balthazar

*J. S. Bach ~ Chromatic Fantasia & Fugue, BWV 903.* Harpsichord version by Trevor Pinnock (shown) and piano version by Glenn Gould.

*Debussy ~ Suite bergamasque, Children's Corner, La plus que lente, et al.* The third disc from Jean-Efflam Bavouzet's complete set of piano works.

*Beethoven ~ Symphony No. 6 in F, Op. 68.* Osmo Vänskä leads Minnesota.


----------



## schigolch




----------



## Blancrocher

Boccherini/Schubert: String Quintets (Stern, Ma, Lin, Laredo, Robinson)


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Mozart, Concerto No. 23*

It's quite an adjustment to Casadesus; he's not throwing much emotion around. I'm sure I'll warm up to it.


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 2008, 1991 - '96.


----------



## johnnysc

Streaming on Spotify.....

Elgar - Symphony No. 1

Philharmonic Orchestra/Haitink


----------



## TurnaboutVox

*Beethoven - piano sonatas
Sonata no.11 in B flat major, op.22
Sonata no.12 in A flat major, op.26*
Alfred Brendel (Piano) [Philips, 1984]










*Schubert
Wanderer Fantasie D. 760*
Maurizio Pollini (Piano) [DG, 1974]










*Schubert arr. Liszt - Songs Without Words
Auf dem Wasser zu singen
In der Ferne
Ständchen
Erlkönig*
Murray Perahia (Piano) [Sony, 1999]


----------



## Guest

Larderet performs staggering feats of virtuosity throughout this recording. His version of "La Valse" includes 3rd staff "optional" passages that most pianists don't/can't play and push the limits of playability. I'm not sure that anyone can surpass Pogorelich's "Gaspard," but this one is pretty darn good. Superb sound, too.


----------



## DiesIraeCX

*György Ligeti*: _String Quartet #1_ (Arditti Quartet)


----------



## Blancrocher

David Lang: The Passing Measures (Herbert)


----------



## bejart

Jan Vanhal (1739-1813): String Quartet in C Minor, Weinmann c1

Haydn Sinfonietta Tokyo: Tomoko Jouho and Mizue Hidekawa, violins --Maki Fukumoto, viola -- Masato Takahashi, cello


----------



## helenora

*J.J. Fux Keiserrequiem*


----------



## DiesIraeCX

*LvB Op.1/3*

*Ludwig van Beethoven*: _Piano Trio Op.1, No. 3 in C Minor_ (Ashkenazy, Perlman, Harrell)

The beginning of the famous "Beethoven in C Minor".


----------



## Blancrocher

Bruno Maderna - Requiem (cond. Andrea Molino)


----------



## Guest

DiesIraeCX said:


> *Ludwig van Beethoven*: _Piano Trio Op.1, No. 3 in C Minor_ (Ashkenazy, Perlman, Harrell)
> 
> The beginning of the famous "Beethoven in C Minor".


How is the sound? I have both volumes on my Wish List.


----------



## tortkis

Milton Babitt: Transfigured Notes (1986) (GM Recordings)
Boston String Orchestra, Gunther Schuller








Recorded 8-9 February 1991 in Jordan Hall at the New England Conservatory in Boston, Massachusetts.

Besides the obvious reference to the Schoenberg's work, I was reminded of Takemitsu. An expressive and beautiful piece.


----------



## Pugg

JOSEPH HAYDN
Symphony in B-flat major, Hob. I:85 "La Reine" • Symphony in D major, Hob. I:86 • Symphony in A major, Hob. I:87


----------



## starthrower

Giacinto Scelsi-Uaxuctum
Karl Hartmann-Symphony L'oeuvre from the Musica Viva Festival box on NEOS.


----------



## Pugg

schigolch said:


>


When everything else fails,_ play this_ one and you be happy in life again :tiphat:


----------



## Pugg

Kontrapunctus said:


> Larderet performs staggering feats of virtuosity throughout this recording. His version of "La Valse" includes 3rd staff "optional" passages that most pianists don't/can't play and push the limits of playability. I'm not sure that anyone can surpass Pogorelich's "Gaspard," but this one is pretty darn good. Superb sound, too.


You know what that means, don't you ?
Shopping basket. :tiphat:


----------



## Guest

Pugg said:


> You know what that means, don't you ?
> Shopping basket. :tiphat:


Of course--I wouldn't expect anything less!


----------



## Pugg

​Strauss; Also Sprach Zarathustra.
V.P/ Sir George Solti.


----------



## Pugg

​Natalie Dessay; Mad Scenes .
I must get the French Lucie, she's stunning in that.


----------



## helenora

*Listening Requiems by Cherubini and Berlioz* , trying to compare incomparable


----------



## Pugg

​*Puccini; Arias*
_Raina Kabaivanska_


----------



## Pugg

​*Rossini; Semiramide.
Dame Joan Sutherland/ Marilyn Horne* et al 
Richard Bonynge conducting.:tiphat:


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Superb performance of _Harmonium_ with the San Francisco Symphony Orchestra and Chorus under the composer.

The Choruses from *The Death of Klinghoffer* are also brilliantly performed here by the London Opera Chorus and the Orchestra of the Opera de Lyon under Kent Nagano.


----------



## eljr

*Andrea Bocelli / Zubin Mehta / Orquestra de la Comunitat Valenciana / Jennifer Wilson
Puccini: Turandot*


----------



## eljr

*Anja Harteros / Jonas Kaufmann / Antonio Pappano
Verdi: Aida*


----------



## Dr Johnson

No. 8


----------



## elgar's ghost

Arnold Schoenberg.

Piano works - Three Piano Pieces op.11 (1909), Six Little Piano Pieces op.19 (1911), Five Piano Piece op.23 (1923), Suite for Piano op.25 (1925), Piano Piece op.33A (1929) and Piano Piece op.33B (1931):










Orchestral, vocal etc. - Verklärte Nacht - version for string orchestra op.4 (1899 - arr. 1917, rev. 1943), Erwartung - Monodrama for Soprano & Orchestra op.17 (1909), Die glückliche Hand - Drama with Music op.18 (1910-13), Five Pieces for Orchestra op.16 (1909) Serenade for Clarinet, Bass Clarinet, Mandolin, Guitar, Violin, Viola, Cello and a deep male voice op.24 (1920-1923), Variations for Orchestra op.31 (1926-1928) and Ode to Napoleon Bonaparte for op.42 for Voice, Piano & String Quartet (1942):


----------



## Pugg

*Beethoven*; Emperor concerto + Choral Fantasy
(Cleveland)


----------



## Azol

Puzzling Fourth Symphony - RVW, Haitink/London Phil


----------



## Pugg

​
*Huguette Tourangeau*
Arias from forgotten Operas.


----------



## The Member Who Forgot

Mahler's 1st Symphony, the Solti version on C.******


----------



## realdealblues

*Haydn: Symphonies 82, 83, 84, 85, 86, 87*

View attachment 77227

View attachment 77228

View attachment 77229


Herbert Von Karajan/Berlin Philharmonic

Nobody really thinks of Karajan when they think of Haydn but Karajan really does a great job with the Paris symphonies. It's a shame his London symphonies weren't up to this caliber because these are really quite fine.


----------



## The Member Who Forgot

Dr Johnson, realdealblues, is it a good version then?


----------



## The Member Who Forgot

realdealblues said:


> *Haydn: Symphonies 82, 83, 84, 85, 86, 87*
> 
> View attachment 77227
> 
> View attachment 77228
> 
> View attachment 77229
> 
> 
> Herbert Von Karajan/Berlin Philharmonic
> 
> Nobody really thinks of Karajan when they think of Haydn but Karajan really does a great job with the Paris symphonies. It's a shame his London symphonies weren't up to this caliber because these are really quite fine.


Why do they not?


----------



## bejart

Alessandro Marcello (1668-1747): Double Concerto No.10 in B Flat

Andrea Marcon conducting the Venice Baroque Orchestra -- Livia Lanfranchi and Michele Favaro, flutes


----------



## Morimur

This is a very German sounding edition of a very Russian composer's œuvre. I personally find it very enjoyable.


----------



## realdealblues

The Member Who Forgot said:


> Why do they not?


Why do they not think of Karajan? Karajan just wasn't know for his Haydn. He really only recorded The Creation and the Paris and London Symphonies. Usually most people think of Dorati or Bernstein or Davis or Jochum or Beecham in my experience. Those performances has been praised for many years and rightly so in my opinion, but when people think of Karajan they usually think of his many Beethoven or Brahms cycles or his Richard Strauss recordings. He seems to be remember more for the Romantic Germanic repertoire rather than many of the things I think he really excelled at, such as his Schoenberg, Webern & Berg recordings. His decca recording of The Planets, his Puccini operas, etc.

Or was your question about why are his London symphonies not in the same ballpark? His London symphonies weren't engineered as well. They often sound very thick and heavy and mushy to a certain degree. The minuets are often far too slow. They just weren't as good as these Paris symphonies.


----------



## Pugg

*Eleanor Steber; Verdi Heroines *


----------



## pmsummer

3 SONATEN FÜR VIOLINE SOLO
_Transkription für Gitarre_
*J.S. Bach*
Frank Bungarten - guitar

_MD+G _


----------



## Morimur

Beautiful.


----------



## Orfeo

*Anton Bruckner*
Symphonies IV, V, VII, & VIII.
-The Chicago Symphony Orchestra/Daniel Barenboim (no. IV).
-The London Philharmonic/Franz Welser-Möst (no. V).
-The Vienna Philharmonic/Herbert von Karajan (no. VII).
-The Berlin Philharmonic/Günter Wand (no. VIII).

*Emil von Sauer*
Piano Concerto no. I in E minor.
-Stephen Hough, piano.
-The City of Birmingham Symphony Orchestra/Lawrence Foster.

*Alexander Glazunov*
Suite "From the Middle Ages."
Symphonic fantasy "The Sea."
-The Royal Scottish National Orchestra/Neemi Jarvi.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Beethoven; Symphony no 9*
B.P _Herbert von Karajan _


----------



## Vasks

_Previewing this new arrival_


----------



## pmsummer

*On the border.*










NUOVE MUSICHE
*G. G. Kapsberger, D. Pelligrini, A. Piccinini, L. de Narvarez, G. Frescobaldi, B. Gianoncelli*
Ensemble Kapsberger
Rolf Lislevand - lute, arrangements, director

_ECM New Series_


----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1981.


----------



## Pugg

​*Bach; Christmas Oratorio.*
_Donath/ Lipovšek/ Schreier et al.
Peter Schreier_ conducting


----------



## Ariasexta

Codex Chantilly

Ensemble Organum
Marcel Peres


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Guaranteed to lift the spirits, with Sutherland and Pavarotti on top form, though Sutherland's diction is still a bit vague for my taste. On this occasion I'll put up with it for the gloriously, high spirited singing.


----------



## johnnysc

Mahler - Symphony No. 4

Edith Mathis

Berlin Philharmonic/Karajan


----------



## Dr Johnson

No. 8


----------



## D Smith

Schubert String Quintet: Cleveland Quartet with Yo Yo Ma. Still one of my favourite recordings of one of my favourite pieces.


----------



## johnnysc

Brahms - Clarinet Quintet & Sonata

Janet Hilton, Peter Frankl and Lindsay String Quartet


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Mozart, Piano Concerto No. 22*


----------



## Manxfeeder

johnnysc said:


> View attachment 77239
> 
> 
> Brahms - Clarinet Quintet & Sonata
> 
> Janet Hilton, Peter Frankl and Lindsay String Quartet


I didn't know the Lindsays did this. I'm listening now.


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1976/7, 1966 - '73.


----------



## Dr Johnson

No. 2


----------



## Vaneyes

The Member Who Forgot said:


> Mahler's 1st Symphony, the Solti version on C.******


Which?

1964 - LSO

1964/Salzburg - VPO
1983 - CSO


----------



## Polyphemus

Vaneyes said:


> Which?
> 
> 1964 - LSO
> 
> 1964/Salzburg - VPO
> 1983 - CSO


1964 L S O for me it brings back happy memories, sparkling new Hi Fi gear and Decca's then glorious sound.


----------



## realdealblues

*Bartok: String Quartets Nos. 4-6*

View attachment 77246


Hungarian String Quartet

I listened to string quartets 1-3 a month or so ago and I know a lot of people enjoy these quartets and while I find them interesting at times overall I just don't find them all that enjoyable. I've admitted several times I just don't have an easy time with Bartok. Each year I will go back and try to give him a listen and occasionally I discover a work that I enjoy now where I didn't before, but so far I just haven't really been able to "enjoy" these quartets. Maybe next year...


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 2003.


----------



## AClockworkOrange

I had a brief 20 minutes today to listen to some music so I opted to continue listening to *Wagner*. The *Parsifal Act 1 Prelude performed this time by Otto Klemperer & the Philharmonia.
*
Though the approaches and the feel of each interpretation (Klemperer and Karajan) contrast with one another, though the quality is consistently high.


----------



## Guest

Scriabin.
Piano Works.

Alexander Melnikov.

on Harmonia Mundi.

I think this dipped under my radar for a while. Very expressive. Delightful...


----------



## tortkis

The Wayward Trail (Microfest Records)
Elliot Simpson, National Reso-Phonic Just Intonation Tricone guitar (invented by Lou Harrison)








http://microfestrecords.com/the-wayward-trail/

Walter Zimmermann: 15 Zwiefache Transzendiert (1977-81)
David B. Doty: Steel Suite (2003-2008)
Larry Polansky: Songs and Toods (2005)
Ezequiel Menalled: Forward (2014)


----------



## cwarchc

Whilst driving home in the fog earlier


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Mozart, Concerto No. 24*


----------



## Braddan

Pugg said:


> ​Natalie Dessay; Mad Scenes .
> I must get the French Lucie, she's stunning in that.


I recommend the French_ Lucie _with Dessay and Alagne. Although cut, it's a nice alternative to the Italian, of which there are so many. Both singers are good but Dessay is on particularly excellent form, no hint of strain and she gives a convincing performance as a youthful, naïve and then damaged girl. The DVD from Lyon with Patrizia Ciofi and Algane is also pretty good.


----------



## D Smith

For Bellini's birthday; I Capuleti e I Montecchi. Anna Netrebko, Elina Garanca, Joseph Calleja, Fabio Luisi Cond. VSO. Really lovely singing from the leads with some very tender and dramatic moments. Recommended.


----------



## omega

*Schubert*
_Drei Klavierstücke_
Alfred Brendel








*Brahms*
_Alt-Rhapsodie_
Marjana Lipovsek | Claudio Abbado | Berliner Philharmoniker








*Sibelius*
_Symphonie No.6_
Sir Colin Davis | London Symphony Orchestra


----------



## GreenMamba

Easley Blackwood, Second Sonata for Violin and Piano, Zukofsky/Blackwood.

A new-to me-work (I like it).


----------



## Faustian

Johann Sebastian Bach
Six Little Preludes
Kenneth Gilbert, harpsichord










It has been such a joy discovering all the treasures in Bach's lesser-known keyboard works.


----------



## Vronsky

*Allegri · Honegger · Bantock*










Gregorio Allegri: Miserere
A Sei Voci
Bernard Fabre-Garrus










Arthur Honegger: Syhmphonies 2 & 3
Bavarian Radio Orchestra
Charles Dutoit










Sir Granville Bantock: Hebridean Symphony
Royal Philharmonic Orchestra
Vernon Handley


----------



## Sherkel




----------



## Mahlerian

Takemitsu: Gémeaux, Dream/Window, Spirit Garden
Tokyo Metropolitan Symphony Orchestra, cond. Wakasugi


----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1987, 2012. The Chandos rec. is demonstration quality.


----------



## Vaneyes

Sherkel said:


> View attachment 77257
> View attachment 77260
> View attachment 77258
> View attachment 77259
> View attachment 77261


That lineup's comparable to the '27 Yankees' Murderers Row.


----------



## Vaneyes

AClockworkOrange said:


> *I had a brief 20 minutes today to listen to some music today* so I opted to continue listening to Wagner. The Parsifal Act 1 Prelude performed this time by Otto Klemperer & the Philharmonia.*
> *
> Though the approaches and the feel of each interpretation contrast with one another, though the quality is consistently high.


Just say NO! to that work/life balance.


----------



## Eramirez156

*Four Danish Pictures and a Symphony*

*Symphonic Edition Vol 1*
*Knudage Riisager*

*Erasmus Montanus, Op. 1, "Danish Pictures No. 1"	
Klods Hans (Jack the Dullard), Op. 18, "Danish Pictures No. 2"	
Symphony No. 1, Op. 8: 
Comoedie, Op. 21, "Danish Pictures No. 4"	
Fastelavn (Carnival), Op. 20, "Danish Pictures No. 3"*









* Aarhus Symphony Orchestra

Bo Holten*


----------



## Vaneyes

Dr Johnson said:


>


Another Glennie/Slatkin collaboration.


----------



## Sherkel

Vaneyes said:


> That lineup's comparable to the '27 Yankees' Murderers Row.


What a coincidence, seeing as I live in New York.


----------



## johnnysc

Wagner - Orchestral Excerpts

Leningrad Philharmonic Orchestra/Yevgeny Mravinsky


----------



## Vaneyes

If it's worth recording, it's worth recording well. Here are a couple more Chandos (rec.1993, 1997/8), that might not be given the time of day by many, were it not for the quality readings *and* sound engineering. No blanket label statement intended. :tiphat:


----------



## DiesIraeCX

Kontrapunctus said:


> How is the sound? I have both volumes on my Wish List.


The sound is excellent in both volumes, plus the interpretations are top notch, too.

I had them in my Amazon Wish List for the longest time, too, together with the Complete Trios by the Beaux Arts Trio. It took me over a month to make a decision! :lol: I think I made the right decision in going with Ashkenazy/Perlman/Harrell.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Tchaikovsky - orchestral works.

Symphony no.2 - "Little Russian" op 17 (1872), Overture-Fantasy - "Romeo & Juliet" no op. no. (1870 - rev. 1880), Overture "1812" (1882), Symphony no.3 - "Polish" op.29 (1875), Overture-Fantasia - "Hamlet" op.67a (1888), Piano Concerto no.1 op.23 (1874-75), Violin Concerto op.35 (1878), Piano Concerto no.2 op.44 (1879-80) and Piano Concerto no.3 op. posth. 75 (1893):
























(recording of Symphony no.3/Hamlet in slightly different sleeve)


----------



## DiesIraeCX

*Mozart: K. 364*

*Mozart*: _Sinfonia Concertante for Violin and Viola, K. 364_ (Perlman/Zukerman)
Composed: 1779

Inspired by the Dim7 Poll/Thread. You see, Dim7, your threads are inspirational.


----------



## Blancrocher

Sokolov playing Bach, BWV 904: 




Gould in Sweelinck's Fantasia in D: 




Sokolov in the Art of Fugue:


----------



## bejart

Ernst Eichner (1740-1777): Symphony in C Major, Op.5, No.1

Werner Ehrhardt leading L'arte del mondo


----------



## Vaneyes

*Krenek* w. Thouvenel Qt.(rec.1983), then GG (rec.1958).


----------



## helenora

*Mozart Clarinet quintet *and after that *Kegelstatt trio* and then some Gregorian chants . what a mixture


----------



## Balthazar

*Debussy ~ Cello Sonata.* Jean-Guihen Queyras on cello with Alexandre Tharaud on piano.

*Debussy ~ Violin Sonata.* Jascha Heifetz on violin, Emanuel Bay at the piano.

*Tchaikovsky ~ Symphony No. 6 in B minor, Op. 74, "Pathétique."* Zubin Mehta leads LA.


----------



## science




----------



## Green pasture

Mozart: Symphonies Nos. 39, 40 & 41 "Jupiter", with the New York Philharmonic conducted by Bruno Walter (Nos. 39 & 40 - 1953 recordings; No. 41 - 1956 recording). More energetic and vibrant renditions than Walter's later stereo remake with the Columbia Symphony Orchestra.


----------



## bejart

Mozart: Violin Sonata in C Major KV 28

Remy Baudet, violin -- Pieter-Jan Belder, harpsichord


----------



## opus55

Beethoven: Overtures
_Cleveland Orchestra | George Szell_










Handel: Solomon
_Watkinson | Argenta | Hendricks
Monteverdi Choir | English Baroque Soloists
John Eliot Gardiner_


----------



## starthrower

Listening to String quartet No.1 at Beethoven On Demand because Arpeggio said I should.
Normally I don't like sweet sounding quartets like this, but this one's pretty nice!


----------



## AClockworkOrange

Vaneyes said:


> Just say NO! to that work/life balance.


I like the way you think Vaneyes :devil:


----------



## Pugg

TCHAIKOVSKY ;Symphony No. 6 in B minor, op. 74 "Pathétique


----------



## clavichorder

John Ogdon playing the Suite op 45 for solo piano by the ever wacky, witty, and innovative Carl Nielsen. A very overlooked work.


----------



## Pugg

Braddan said:


> I recommend the French_ Lucie _with Dessay and Alagne. Although cut, it's a nice alternative to the Italian, of which there are so many. Both singers are good but Dessay is on particularly excellent form, no hint of strain and she gives a convincing performance as a youthful, naïve and then damaged girl. The DVD from Lyon with Patrizia Ciofi and Algane is also pretty good.
> 
> View attachment 77250
> View attachment 77251


Thank you, I order the Dessay/ Alagna on CD, found it one on a local second-hand website.:tiphat:


----------



## Pugg

Balthazar said:


> *Debussy ~ Cello Sonata in D minor.* Jean-Guihen Queyras on cello with Alexandre Tharaud on piano.


Thanks for the this tip:tiphat:

This site ruins me:tiphat::lol:


----------



## Mahlerian

Langgaard - Carl Nielsen, The Great Composer!

Bartok - String Quartet No. 3, Takacs Quartet


----------



## Pugg

_Mozart; Harp concerto/ Symphony concertante
Zabaleta/ Schulz/ Böhm_


----------



## tortkis

John Cage: Fifty-Eight - Pannonisches Blasorchester (hat ART)








recorded October 11, 1992, Musikprotokoll 1992 at Landhaushof Graz/Austria


----------



## starthrower

Fascinating film circa 1966.


----------



## Pugg

​*Lebrun; Oboe concertos*

*Bart Schneemann* / Jan Willem de Vriend


----------



## Pugg

​
Rieding: Violinkonzert op. 35/Seitz: Schüler-Konzert Nr. 2 op. 13
Accolay: Violinkonzert Nr. 1/Beriot: Scene de Ballet op. 100
Viotti: Violinkonzert Nr. 22

Itzhak Perlman, Juilliard Orchestra, Lawrence Foster


----------



## The Member Who Forgot

realdealblues said:


> Why do they not think of Karajan? Karajan just wasn't know for his Haydn. He really only recorded The Creation and the Paris and London Symphonies. Usually most people think of Dorati or Bernstein or Davis or Jochum or Beecham in my experience. Those performances has been praised for many years and rightly so in my opinion, but when people think of Karajan they usually think of his many Beethoven or Brahms cycles or his Richard Strauss recordings. He seems to be remember more for the Romantic Germanic repertoire rather than many of the things I think he really excelled at, such as his Schoenberg, Webern & Berg recordings. His decca recording of The Planets, his Puccini operas, etc.
> 
> Or was your question about why are his London symphonies not in the same ballpark? His London symphonies weren't engineered as well. They often sound very thick and heavy and mushy to a certain degree. The minuets are often far too slow. They just weren't as good as these Paris symphonies.


Thank you, my question was well answered.


----------



## Pugg

*Next on*:








*Wagner; Tristan und Isolde.*
_Hofmann/ Behrens_/ Sotin er al.
Leonard Bernstein conducting :tiphat:


----------



## ArtMusic




----------



## Ariasexta

Johann Michael Bach III (1745-1820)
Johann Sebastian`s nephew

Friedens-Cantata

Rheinische Kantorei
Hermann Max


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Great performance of Bach's B Minor Mass, with the Collegium Vocale, Ghent under Philippe Herreweghe.


----------



## MagneticGhost

Any lover of organ music should have this Naxos bargain in their collection. Wonderful recording of Durufle's complete works for Solo Organ.


----------



## eljr

*Helsingborg Symphony Orchestra / Thord Svedlund
Weinberg: Chamber Symphonies Nos. 3 & 4*


----------



## elgar's ghost

More orchestral works by Tchaikovsky today (when I can).

Symphonic Fantasia - "The Tempest" op.18 (1873), Serenade for Strings op.48 (1880), Souvenir de Florence - version for string orchestra op.70 (1890 - rev. 1891-92), Symphonic Fantasia - "Francesca da Rimini" op.32 (1876), Capriccio Italien op.45 (1880), Fantasy Overture - "Romeo & Juliet" no op. no. (1870 - rev. 1880), Elégie for strings no op. no. (1884), Orchestral Suite no.3 op.55 (1884), Orchestral Suite no.4 - "Mozartiana" op.61 (1887) and "Manfred" Symphony op.58 (1885):


----------



## eljr

*BBC Philharmonic Orchestra / Peter Maxwell Davies
Peter Maxwell Davies: Caroline Mathilde Ballet Suites; Chat Moss; Ojai Festival Overture*


----------



## Pugg

​*Gounod; Symphony 1 & 2*
Gordan Nickloc


----------



## eljr

*BBC Symphony Orchestra / Edward Gardner / Paul Watkins
Walton: Symphony No. 2; Cello Concerto; Improvisations on an Impromptu of Benjamin Britten*


----------



## Pugg

​
Bach / Busoni: Wachet auf, ruft uns die Stimme BWV 645; Nun komm der Heiden Heiland BWV 659; Nun freut euch, liebe Christen BWV 734; Ich ruf zu dir, Herr Jesu Christ BWV 639
+Schubert / Liszt: Erlkönig; In der Ferne; Ständchen; Auf dem Wasser zu singen
+Mendelssohn: 15 Lieder ohne Worte


----------



## eljr

*Garrick Ohlsson
Debussy, Bartók, Prokofiev: Études*


----------



## bejart

Pietro Locatelli (1695-1764): Violin Concerto No.4 in E Major

Gunter Kehr conducting the Mainz Chamber Orchestra -- Suzanne Lautenbacher, violin


----------



## realdealblues

*Beethoven: Violin Concerto*

View attachment 77280


Bruno Walter/New York Philharmonic (1947 Mono Recording)
Violinist: Joseph Szigeti

I'm not familiar with Szigeti and I believe this is the only recording I've ever heard of him. The mono recording sounds very good for the time and Bruno Walter provides great accompaniment. I read a few bits on Wikipedia about him that seem to say critics often said his tone and technique varied from performance to performance but I found his tone quite beautiful on this recording.


----------



## Pugg

​*Bach;* Magnificat+ Christmas cantata 63

Julia Doyle, Joanne Lunn, Clare Wilkinson, Nicholas Mulroy, Matthew Brook
Dunedin Consort, John Butt


----------



## Ariasexta

Peter Cornelius(1824-1874)
Stabat Mater. Requiem

Direction: Michel Piquemal

This is a rare examplar of a non-wagnerian 19th century composer whose extreme conservatism made him an enemy of his own popularity. He left very few works but considered high quality overall. I would still go for a few conservative vocalworks from 19th century.


----------



## Orfeo

*Hector Berlioz*
Opera in five acts "Les Troyens."
-Gary Lakes, Deborah Voigt, Francoise Pollet, Gino Quilico, Helene Perraguin, et al.
-Le Orchestre Symphonique et Chorus de Montreal/Charles Dutoit.

*Emmanuel Chabrier*
Dix pieces pittoresques, Bourree fantasque, Impromptu, Habanera, etc.
-Alain Planès, piano.

*Maurice Ravel*
A la maniere de...Chabrier (1913).
-Alain Planès, piano.
:tiphat:


----------



## Pugg

​Testing my speakers


----------



## Tsaraslondon

This lovely opera takes a little while to get going, but once it does, my oh my, what glorious music it is. What a shame it is so rarely staged.


----------



## Vasks

Listened today to my first digital acquisition which was this Telarc LP around 1980.


----------



## Pugg

*Goldmark; Violin concerto.*
Perlman/ Previn


----------



## AClockworkOrange

Herbert von Karajan continues to impress on EMI with CD3 of the Bruckner, Brahms, R Strauss, J Strauss II et al. Collection with the Berliner Philharmoniker 1970-1981 set.

Hearing J Strauss II's Fledermaus Overture with Berliners instead of the Wiener Philharmoniker is refreshing. The Berliners sound beautiful but to me less sickly sweet than the Wiener Philharmoniker. A darker though no less distinctive sound, which works remarkably well. My credit to HvK is becoming somewhat less grudging (musically) in these recordings where the production isn't so overbearing. I may have become something a fan of increasingly sizeable areas of his discography. 

I am 60% certain I'll order his Parsifal at somepoint today or tomorrow and dispatch Gergiev's recording to make room. The only hesitation for me is Solti's and Knappertsbusch's recordings. Any input would be welcome.


----------



## Vaneyes

For *Mendelssohn* (1847) and *Faure* (1924) death days.


----------



## Dr Johnson

Symphony in F sharp.


----------



## Pugg

*Puccini: Madama Butterfly*
1958 recording (Tullio Serafin)


----------



## eljr

*Tim Fain
Tim Fain Plays Philip Glass: Partita for Solo Violin*


----------



## eljr

*Arnhem Philharmonic Orchestra / Lisa Larsson / Antonello Manacorda
Mahler: Symphony No. 4*


----------



## Wood

Bruckner: Symphonies 1-9 (Berlin Phil., Karajan) 1975-1981


----------



## johnnysc

Beethoven - Symphony No. 9

Vienna Philharmonic/Bohm


----------



## eljr

*Cora Burggraaf / Calefax
The Roaring Twenties*


----------



## jim prideaux

currently listening again to Mackerras and the Prague Chamber Orch. performing Mozart 38th and 39th Symphonies-having compared to other recordings I am reminded of the extent to which Mackerras really does bring these great works to life!....


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1996, 1998.


----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## eljr

*Grigory Sokolov
The Salzburg Recital*


----------



## johnnysc

Mozart - Don Giovanni (DVD)

Renee Fleming. Bryn Terfel

MET Opera Orchestra/Levine


----------



## Iggy

*Beethoven, Symphonies 7 & 8. (John Eliot Gardiner)*

Just enjoyed the 7th and into the 8th as I am writing. Have only listened to Gardiner's version of Beethoven's 5th before this. Must say I am liking Beethoven up-tempo very much. Something Mozart-esque comes out of the music, especially listening to the 1st Movement of the 8th.


----------



## Vaneyes

*Nono*: Prometeo Suite, w. Lucerne FO/Abbado et al (8.20.05).

Courtesy of YT.


----------



## Badinerie

A Real Roomshaker of an lp.










My lp is gloriously Mono unlike the picture here.










Lovely vintage sounding performance.


----------



## AClockworkOrange

*Richard Strauss'* _Till Eulenspiegel's Lustige Streiche and Tod & Verklärung_ performed by one of my favourite (R) Strauss interpreters - Fritz Reiner with the Wiener Philharmoniker.

Both recordings sound vital, crisp and very detailed - not for a moment betraying any hint of age. Absolutely gorgeous.


----------



## Easy Goer

Dvořák & Walton Cello Concertos - Charles Munch/BSO Gregor Piatigorsky


----------



## tortkis

Blancrocher said:


> Royer - Les Marches des Scythes (William Christie, harpsichord)


That piece is very nice, thank you. I'm listening to this album by Christie for the 2nd time today. Lively, brisk, (sometimes almost fierce), with many surprises.

Pancrace Royer (ca. 1705 - 1755): Pièces de clavecin - William Christie (harmonia mundi)


----------



## Eramirez156

*Fancy Free*
*Leonard Bernstein*

*El Salon Mexico*
*Aaron Copland*

*La Creation du Monde*
*Darius Milhaud*









*Columbia Symphony Orchestra *

_Columbia CL 920_


----------



## Boothvoice

Nothing like some beautiful chamber music to give the afternoon a warm glow...Here's a nice piano quartet (among others) from British composer Alexander Campbell Mackenzie.


----------



## KenOC

Shostakovich's Symphony No. 10, Andris Nelsons with the Boston SO. A very fine performance of this great work.


----------



## jim prideaux

a particularly 'robust' interpretation of Dvorak's 7th Symphony recorded by Harnoncourt and the Royal Concertgebouw which will then be followed by the same composers 6th Symphony as performed by Jarvi and the SNO....


----------



## Mahlerian

Schumann: Konzertstuck in F for four horns and orchestra, Symphony No. 3 in E-flat "Rhenish," Symphony No. 4 in D minor (revised version)
Orchestre Revolutionnaire et Romantique, cond. Gardiner


----------



## Faustian

In about one hour...


----------



## jim prideaux

Mahlerian said:


> Schumann: Konzertstuck in F for four horns and orchestra, Symphony No. 3 in E-flat "Rhenish," Symphony No. 4 in D minor (revised version)
> Orchestre Revolutionnaire et Romantique, cond. Gardiner


well Mahlerian-a particularly irritating post as you have reminded me how much I enjoy these pieces and may have been inadvertently distracted from my planned Dvorakfest!


----------



## TurnaboutVox

*Grazyna Bacewicz
String Quartets 1, 3, 6 & 7 *
Lutoslawski Quartet [Naxos, 2015]

I have been giving this new disc a lot of play this week, and it is beginning to dawn on me that Bacewicz is a very important composer for the string quartet indeed. All four of these quartets are inventive and mature, even #1 which she wrote at the age of 30. #3 and #6 are glorious works, a little reminiscent of Bartok but moving beyond his idiom into greater, and effective, dissonance and the use of extended techniques (glissandi, sul ponticello and col legno). I had already heard #4 and #2 during the string quartet list project and these two fine works await me, for I also bought volume 2 of this complete Bacewicz string quartet cycle.


----------



## Balthazar

*Mozart ~ Sinfonia Concertante, K 364.* Jascha Heifetz on violin; William Primrose on viola; Izler Solomon leads the RCA Victor Symphony Orchestra.

*Beethoven ~ Symphony No. 3 in E flat, Op. 55, "Eroica."* Jordi Savall leads Le Concert des Nations.

*Brahms ~ Six Piano Pieces, Op. 118.* Julius Katchen at the piano.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Beethoven, Hammerklavier Sonata*

In this recording, Solomon has a way of keeping me on the edge of my seat.


----------



## SixFootScowl




----------



## JACE

Strauss: Don Quixote / Rostropovich, HvK, BPO


----------



## Blancrocher

Mozart: Piano Concerto 20, with Beethoven's cadenzas (Argerich, Alexandre Rabinovitch and the Orchestra di Padova e del Veneto)


----------



## bejart

Haydn: Symphony No.49 in F Minor

Adam Fischer conducting the Austro-Hungarian Haydn Orchestra


----------



## Vaneyes

A recent arrival, recorded 1995.


----------



## opus55

Mahler: Symphony No. 9
_Concertgebouworkest Amsterdam
Leonard Bernstein_


----------



## brotagonist

R. Murray Schafer
String Quartets 8-12
Quatuor Molinari

Spotted this at the library a few days ago. A few of the works were commissioned by the performers. Kind of atmospheric, not angular, but definitely very now. Nice.


----------



## Pugg

Faustian said:


> In about one hour...


You the lucky one :tiphat:


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mozart: Serenade K361/ Serenade K388*

London Wind Soloist / BRYMER (1962)


----------



## tortkis

Dieterich Buxtehude: Abendmusik - Göteborg Baroque Arts Ensemble, Magnus Kjellson (Intim Musik)









Stunningly beautiful. Many thanks to ptr.


----------



## Guest

Pugg said:


> ​Testing my speakers


About 30 years ago, I recorded Guillou in San Francisco's Grace Cathedral (an all-Liszt recital) for NPR--it has the deepest bass of any recording I've ever heard! His playing was hair-raising.


----------



## Pugg

​*Carmen* for orchestra.
Morton Gold


----------



## helenora

*Samuel Scheidt Ludi Musici* , early baroque. his art of variation is sublime


----------



## Pugg

​_Mozart; Piano concertos
Murray Perahia _


----------



## ArtMusic




----------



## Pugg

​*Schubert; Symphony 9*
Riccardo Muti conducting .


----------



## Pugg

​
*Puccini; Madama Butterfly.*
_Gheorghiu/ Kaufmann_ et al.
Antonio Pappano conducting .


----------



## Ariasexta

Franch cantatas.


----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## schigolch




----------



## eljr

*Kronos Quartet
Salome Dances for Peace*


----------



## Azol

*Ralph Vaughan Williams - Symphony No. 5, The Lark Ascending*
Haitink, London Phil









I usually have a very difficult time to describe my feelings in words after The Lark Ascending dissolves. I just remove the CD in complete silence with a lump in my throat.


----------



## Pugg

​*Hérold: Piano concertos 2-3-4*
_Jean Frédéric Neuburge_r


----------



## eljr

*Vienna Boys' Choir
Merry Christmas from Vienna*


----------



## Pugg

eljr said:


> *Vienna Boys' Choir
> Merry Christmas from Vienna*


At least your not to late :lol::cheers:


----------



## Jeff W

*In which there is Anne-Sophie Mutter*

Good morning TC from bright and sunny Albany! Had an entire evening with Anne-Sophie Mutter. Her recordings of course!









Started off with her wonderful Mozart Violin Concertos set where she herself conducted the London Philharmonic Orchestra. Yuri Bashmet joined in on Viola in the Sinfonia Concertante.









The Brahms Violin Concerto and Double Concerto. Anne-Sophie Mutter (violin), Antonio Meneses (cello), Herbert von Karajan (conductor) & Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra (orchestra).









Andre Previn's Violin Concerto 'Anne-Sophie' and Leonard Bernstein's Serenade. Andre Previn conducting, Anne-Sophie Mutter playing violin. Boston Symphony Orchestra for the Previn and London Symphony Orchestra for the Bernstein.









Lastly, the Tchaikovsky and Korngold Violin Concertos. Three guess as to who is playing the violin  Andre Previn conducting the Vienna Philahrmonic (Tchaikovsky) and the London Symphony Orchestra (Korngold).


----------



## Pugg

​*Debussy/Poulenc; cello sonatas.
Jean-Guihen Queyras/ Alexandre Tharaud *


----------



## bejart

Antonio Vivaldi (1678-1741): Bassoon Concerto in F Major, RV 488

Bela Drahos conducting the Nicolaus Esterhazy Sinfonia -- Tamas Benkocs, bassoon


----------



## Pugg

​*Beethoven; Violin sonatas.*
Perlman/ Ashkenazy


----------



## Vasks

*M. Haydn - Overture to "Der bussende Sunder" (Goritzki/cpo)
F. J. Haydn - String Quartet #69 (Kodaly/Naxos)
Beethoven - Elegiac Song (Shaw/Telarc)*


----------



## Abraham Lincoln

Paradise and the Peridot, Robert Schumann


----------



## elgar's ghost

Concluding my Tchaikovsky listening with the following:

Symphony no.4 op.36 (1877-78), Liturgy of St. John Chrysostom op.41 (1878), Piano Trio op.50 (1882), Overture Fantasia - "Hamlet" op. 67a (1888), Symphony no.5 op.64 (1888) and Symphony no.6 - "Pathétique" op.74 (1893):


----------



## Pugg

​
Tchaikovsky - Concerto 
Sinding - Suite 
Ravel - Tzigane


----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 2004. Essential.


----------



## Vaneyes

Sampling for *Maw's* birthday (1935).

Okay, George, we could do with a paw for *Maw*.


----------



## Orfeo

*Pyotr Illyich Tchaikovsky*
The Seasons.
Sonata in C-sharp.
-Viktoria Postnikova, pianist.

*Alexander Glazunov*
Sonata no. I in B-flat.
Three Etudes, Nocturne, & Theme et Variations.
-Stephen Coombs, pianist.

*Sergei Bortkiewicz*
Lamentations & Consolidations, op. 17.
Ten Preludes, op. 33.
-Stephen Coombs, pianist.

*Boris Lyatoshynsky*
Trio no. I, op. 7.
-Oleh Krysa, violinist.
-Natalia Khoma, cellist.
-Tatiana Tchekina, pianist.

*Sergei Rachmaninoff*
Piano Concerto no. III in D minor.
-Tamas Vasary, pianist.
-The London Symphony Orchestra/Yuri Ahronovitch.

*Nikolai Medtner*
Piano Concerto no. III in E minor.
-Nikolai Dimidenko, pianist.
-The BBC Scottish Symphony Orchestra/Jerzy Maksymiuk.


----------



## Vaneyes

eljr said:


> *Vienna Boys' Choir
> Merry Christmas from Vienna*


Lovely, eljr.

And Belvedere...


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1995.


----------



## johnnysc

Berlioz - Symphonie Fantastique

Cleveland Orchestra & Chorus/Pierre Boulez


----------



## deprofundis

*Luzzasco Luzzaschi*, ockay i dont wont to start something here whit him but this reminde me of eye wide shut and a masonic 
initiation, is the sacred word of a mason is ricercar(search and you will find) all the pièces start whit this word...

But who care if the dude was a mason or not, is music enigmatic since he was a Buddy of* Carlo Gesualdo*, but this said im absolutely dying to get his madrigal work since he was a better madrigalist than an instrumentalist according to knowledge people.


----------



## Pugg

*Monteverdi; L'Incoronazione di Poppea*

_Auger/ Jones, et al.
Richard Hickox_ conducting


----------



## Pugg

Vaneyes said:


> Recorded 2004. Essential.


I putt it in my shopping basket.
One can never have enough Scarlatti :tiphat:


----------



## George O

*That's doable*



Vaneyes said:


> Sampling for *Maw's* birthday (1935).
> 
> Okay, George, we could do with a paw for *Maw*.












Nicholas Maw (1935-2009): Life Studies for 15 solo strings (1975-76)

The Academy of St. Martin-in-the-Fields / Neville Marriner

on Argo (London), from 1979


----------



## Fat Bob

*Mahler 10th symphony, con Sanderling*









I got to know this work via Simon Rattle's first recording at Bournemouth; when he re-recorded it with the Berlin Phil I bought that as well based on the reviews and was perfectly happy with both of these until I saw some reviews of the Sanderling recording on Amazon so sent away for that. 
Wow.
I'll doubtless go back to the Rattle recordings in time but this recording has made me feel I'm hearing the work afresh. If you love Mahler 10 but haven't heard this recording yet, do your ears a favour and rectify that!


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1999/0.


----------



## Mahlerian

Mozart: La finta giardiniera, K196; Act I
Ezio Di Cesare, Julia Conwell, Salzburg Mozarteum Orchestra, cond. Hagner


----------



## agoukass

Vol. 10: 
Chopin - 4 Ballades, 3 Impromptus, Fantaisie-Impromptu, Fantasy in F minor, Tarantelle, "Heroic" Polonaise.
Recorded in 1933.


----------



## johnnysc

Tchaikovsky - Violin Concerto

Midori

Berlin Philharmonic/Abbado


----------



## agoukass

Britten: A Young Person's Guide to the Orchestra, Sinfonia da Requiem, etc.
CBSO / Sir Simon Rattle.


----------



## eljr

*Anne Akiko Meyers
Serenade: The Love Album*


----------



## Dr Johnson

Debussy, Cello Sonata.


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 2001.


----------



## padraic




----------



## Manxfeeder

*Bruckner, Symphony No. 6*

So I'm looking for a cheap version of Karajan's Mendelssohn's 2nd symphony, and then I stumbled on the Karajan Edition for $28 at DeepDiscount.com. Then I'm thinking, do I really need all those CDs? So I'm listening on Spotify. And that's been today's problem.


----------



## eljr

*Massimo Palombella / Sistine Chapel Choir
Cantate Domino: La Cappella Sistina e la Musica dei Papi*


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded April 1959, Orchestra Hall, Chicago. Reissue Producer: John Pfeiffer. Remastering Engineer: Edwin Begley.










Related:

http://www.discogs.com/artist/355202-Ed-Begley


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Tchaikovsky, Symphony No. 2*

I broke down and purchased this box. I'm listening on Spotify until it comes in.


----------



## Manxfeeder

Vaneyes said:


>


Well, that's a cheery cover.


----------



## Fat Bob

Manxfeeder said:


> *Tchaikovsky, Symphony No. 2*
> 
> I broke down and purchased this box. I'm listening on Spotify until it comes in.
> 
> View attachment 77318


I bought this set when it came out - I don't find the Haydn and Mozart discs particularly enjoyable but the rest are rather fine and a spectacular bargain at the price.


----------



## eljr

*Boston Symphony Orchestra / Michael Tilson Thomas
Igor Stravinsky: Le Roi des Étoiles; Les Sacre de Printemps*


----------



## Manxfeeder

Fat Bob said:


> I bought this set when it came out - I don't find the Haydn and Mozart discs particularly enjoyable but the rest are rather fine and a spectacular bargain at the price.


Whew! <Big sigh of relief.> I'm interested in the Mendelssohn, and couldn't turn down the Bruckner cycle. Everything else is gravy.


----------



## Vronsky

*Beethoven: Emperor Concerto (Zimerman · Bernstein)*










Ludwig van Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 5, Op. 73 in E-flat major _Emperor Concerto_
Krystian Zimerman *·* Leonard Bernstein *·* Wiener Philharmoniker


----------



## Badinerie

Leila Josefowicz Bartok-Kreisler-Paganini-Ysaye and Ernst...whilst reeking of fireworks smoke!
Happy "Catholic Burning" day to all our UK posters.


----------



## Blancrocher

Debussy: Preludes (Jacobs)


----------



## Dr Johnson

No. 4


----------



## TurnaboutVox

*Malcolm Arnold
String Quartet No. 1, Op. 23 (1949)
String Quartet No. 2, Op. 118 (1976)
Phantasy for String Quartet "Vita abundans" (1941)
Maggini Quartet [Naxos, 2004]*

Arnold's first quartet is quite a spiky affair and I have seen it described as influenced by Bartok and early Hindemith. The second is a much bleaker and harmonically conservative work (composed at a time of 'turmoil' in his personal life, I gather) and is somewhat redolent of the last three Shostakovich quartets. This music is not at all what I had been expecting of Malcolm Arnold prior to hearing it, but it is effective and convincing.


----------



## AClockworkOrange

Fat Bob said:


> I bought this set when it came out - I don't find the Haydn and Mozart discs particularly enjoyable but the rest are rather fine and a spectacular bargain at the price.


I tend to agree on the Haydn & Mozart though I find the Mendelssohn equally overcooked.

The Bruckner in this set is excellent, I prefer the Seventh and Eighth here to his later Wiener Philharmoniker recordings.


----------



## Vronsky

*Debussy & Respighi (Philadelphia Orchestra · Ormandy)*










Claude Debussy: Orchestral Works
La Mer; Nocturnes; Prélude à l'après-midi d'un faune; Danse (Tarantelle Styrienne)
Philadelphia Orchestra *·* Eugene Ormandy










Ottorino Respighi: Fontane di Roma; Pini di Roma; Feste Romane
Philadelphia Orchestra *·* Eugene Ormandy


----------



## Eramirez156

*La Mer*
*Claude Debussy*

*Escales*
*Jacques Ibert*









*Boston Symphony Orchestra

Charles Munch*

_Recorded December 9 (Debussy) & 10 (Ibert) 1956_

_XRCD Mastering Engineer: Hiromichi Takiguchi_


----------



## George O

Elliott Carter (1908-2012)

Night Fantasies (1980)

Piano Sonata (1946)

Charles Rosen, piano

on Etcetera (Amsterdam), from 1983


----------



## D Smith

Bruckner Symphony 4; Jochum/Berlin. Architectural and driven. Good performance.


----------



## Eramirez156

CD 5 from *Jean Sibelius Historical Recordings and Rarities 1928-1945*









*Luonnotar, Op.70*
* -Helmi Liukkonen soprano*

*Symphony No.6 in D minor, Op. 104

Helsinki Philharmonic*
*Georg Schneevoigt*

*Symphony No. 7 in C, Op. 105

BBC Symphony Orchestra*
*Serge Koussevitzky*

*King Kristian II Suite, Op. 27 (Nos.1,2,5)

Stockholm Opera Orchestra*
*Armas Järnefelt*


----------



## opus55

Handel: Trio Sonatas
_AAM | Egarr_










Opus 2 and 5 while working late..


----------



## AClockworkOrange

Once again I find myself listening to the *Act 1 Prelude of Wagner's Parsifal*. Having listened to Karajan & Klemperer's interpretations - both as excerpts - this reading by *Rudolf Kempe & the Wiener Philharmoniker* compares extremely favourably. The sound Kempe draws from the Wiener Philharmoniker is truly remarkable, his Wagnerian credentials shining brightly.

Pushed to rank the three, I would say Kempe, Karajan and Klemperer starting with my present preference. Here, Kempe has just the slightest edge over Karajan - just the slightest. I love all three of the interpretations - these are just my current preferences.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Tchaikovsky, Symphony No. 3*


----------



## DiesIraeCX

*Debussy*

*Debussy*:

- _Fêtes galantes #1, 1891, L.86 - Fêtes galantes #2, 1904, L.114_ (Veronique Dietschy)
- _Pour Le Piano, 1901, L.95_ (Zoltán Kocsis)
- _Estampes, 1903, L.100_ (Zoltán Kocsis)
- S_onata pour violoncello et piano, L.135, 1915_ (Mischa Maisky, Martha Argerich)


----------



## bejart

Joseph Boulogne, Chevalier de St.George (ca.1739-1799): Symphony in G Major, Op.11, No.1

Bernard Wahl conducting the Orchestre de Chambre de Versailles


----------



## DiesIraeCX

*P. Boulez: Piano Sonata #3*

*Pierre Boulez*: _Piano Sonata #3 _(Idil Biret)


----------



## pmsummer

Manxfeeder said:


> Well, that's a cheery cover.


My thought exactly.


----------



## bejart

Mozart: Flute Quartet in G Major, KV 285a

Jaen-Pierre Rampal, flute -- Isaac Stern, violin -- Salvatore Accardo, viola -- Mstislav Rostropovich, cello


----------



## tortkis

James Tenney: Bridge & Flocking (hat ART)
Tomas Bächli, Gertrud Schneider, Erika Radermacher, Manfred Werder (pianos)









Bridge (1982-1984) for two pianos, eight hands, in a microtonal tuning system
Flocking (1993) for two pianos tuned a quarter-tone apart


----------



## Guest

The relentless virtuosity almost makes this exhausting to listen to in one sitting since he's picked nearly all fast sonatas, but goodness gracious can he ever play, especially fast repeated notes! Despite being 20 years old, the sound is state of the art, and better than many newer recordings that I've heard.


----------



## Ariasexta

Nicolas Bernier (1664-1734)
Deux Motets(Grand)

Ensemble Vocal de Bourgogne 
Direction: Jacques Échivard


----------



## bejart

Claude Debussy (1862-1918): Preludes, Book 1

Walter Gieseking, piano


----------



## Pugg

​
Liszt: " Piano Concerto No. 1 in E flat major, S.124 "
[Soloist] Andre Watts (P), the New York Philharmonic (February 3, 1963 New York, Philharmonic Hall)
Rachmaninoff: "Rhapsody Op.43 Theme of Paganini"
[Soloist] Gary Graffman (P), the New York Philharmonic (May 2, 1964 New York, Manhattan Center)


----------



## opus55

Berg: Lulu
_Constance Hauman
Ulf Schirmer | Danish National Radio Symphony Orchestra_


----------



## Pugg

​*Schubert ; Arpegionne Sonata.
Britten/ Rostropovich *


----------



## starthrower




----------



## Balthazar

*Schumann ~ 3 Romances, Op. 28.* Finghin Collins at the piano.

*J. S. Bach ~ Cello Suites.* Steven Isserlis plays the entire set.

*Bartók ~ Out of Doors.* Murray Perahia at the piano.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Strauss; Friedentag.
Bernd Weikl/ Sabine Haas,* et al
Wolfgan Sawallisch conductinh


----------



## Mahlerian

Chin: Acrostichon-wortspiel for soprano and ensemble (selections)
Höller: Tagträume for piano trio (selections)
Tiensuu: Grround for piano solo
Chin: Allegro ma non troppo, for percussion and electronics
Chin: Etudes 1, 3, 4 for piano solo
Students from NEC

Liszt: Totentanz (Louis Lortie, piano)
Chin: Mannequin
Schumann: Symphony No. 3 in E-flat, "Rhenish"
Boston Symphony Orchestra, cond. Ken-David Masur

Came back from this pair of concerts earlier. Review to come later.


----------



## Pugg

​*Strauss:*
_Four last songs: Lucia Popp.
Brentano songs : Edita Gruberpva.
Orchestral songs : Karita Mattila _


----------



## Pugg

​*Verdi; Aida.
Harteros/ Kaufmann*, et al.
_Antonio Pappano conducting this sublime recording_. :tiphat:


----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## deprofundis

Since it's early in the morning i will settle for something real quiet i dont wont to Wake up the Neighbors..
so i will pick up something quiet..* Hildegard von Bingen *heavenly revelation on naxos.


----------



## Blancrocher

Scarlatti: Sonatas (Pogorelich)


----------



## elgar's ghost

Works from Respighi and Szymanowski last night and this morning.

Respighi - Trittico Botticelliano (1927), Gli Uccelli - "The Birds" (1928), Ancient Airs & Dances - suites 1 & 3 (1917, 1932), Pines of Rome (1924), Fountains of Rome (1916), Roman Festivals (1928) and Sinfonia Drammatica (1914):

















Szymanowski - Romance for Violin & Piano op.23 (1910), Three Paganini Caprices for Violin & Piano op.40 (1918), Three Songs After a Poem by Jan Kasprowicz op.5 for Voice & Orchestra (1902 - orch. posth. by Grzegorz Fitelberg), Love Songs of Hafiz for Voice & Orchestra op.26 (1911-14), Songs of the Infatuated Muezzin for Voice & Orchestra op.42 (1918 - orch. 1934), Songs of a Fairy-Tale Princess for Voice & Orchestra op.31 (1915 - orch. 1934), Roxanna's Song from the opera "King Roger" op.46 (1918-24), Violin Concerto no.1 op.35 (1916) and Violin Concerto no.2 op.61 (1932-33):


----------



## Pugg

Blancrocher said:


> View attachment 77335
> 
> 
> Scarlatti: Sonatas (Pogorelich)


Almost unbeatable :cheers:


----------



## Pugg

​
*Beethoven*: Diabelli Variations


----------



## Blancrocher

Richter playing Haydn


----------



## Bas

Yesterday:

Beethoven 3
By The Orchestra of the 18th Century, dir. Frans Bruggen








and

Purcell - Dido & Aeneas
With Janet Baker as Dido. Very great performance, wish it was a better recording.


----------



## Pugg

​*Beethoven; Triple concert/ Coral fantasy*

_Perlman/ Ma/ barenboim _


----------



## Jeff W

*In which there are more First Symphonies*

Good morning TC from positively balmy Albany! It is unseasonably warm out right now. Probably not a good sign for the environment...









The theme was First Symphonies and I started off with Tchaikovsky's first effort into the realm of symphonies. Mikhail Pletnev conducted the Russian National Orchestra. Also included were the Slavonic March and the Festival Overture Op. 15.









Listened next to Max Bruch's Symphonies No. 1 & 2. Kurt Masur conducting the Leipzig Gewaundhaus Orchestra. Also included was the Romanze. Eh. Nothing wrong with Bruch's music but nothing spectacular about it.









TIL: Felix Mendelssohn orchestrated the Scherzo from his Octet as a replacement third movement for his Symphony No. 1. With this in mind, I listened to this one twice. Once with the original third movement (a Menuetto) and once with the Scherzo spliced in. I think it works better with the Scherzo, in all honesty. Claudio Abbado led the London Symphony Orchestra. Also included were the Overture to 'A Midsummer Night's Dream', the 'Hebrides' Overture (aka Fingal's Cave) and 'Calm Sea and Prosperous Voyage.









Lastly, the boy genius, Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart. Trevor Pinnock leads the English Concert, from the harpsichord, in Symphonies No. 1, K. Anh. 223 (K. 19a), Nos. 4 & 5, K. Anh. 221 & No. 6. Mozart =


----------



## bejart

Heinrich Ignaz Franz von Biber (1644-1704): The Joyful Mysteries

Sonnerie: Monica Huggett, violin -- Emila Benjamin, viola -- Elzabeth Kenny, theorbo -- Frances Kelly, harp -- Matthew Halls, chamber organ


----------



## Vasks

*E.T.A Hoffmann - Overture to "Der Trank der Unsterblichkeit" (Goritzki/cpo)
W.A. Mozart - Piano Sonata #1 (Tirimo/Regis)
J. Stamitz - Symphony in E-flat, Op. 4, No. 4 (Ward/Naxos)*


----------



## realdealblues

*Weber:* Invitation To The Dance (Aufforderung Zum Tanz), Op. 65
*Berlioz:* Ballet Des Sylphes & Menuet Des Follets from "La Damnation De Faust", Op. 24
*Liszt:* Mephisto Waltz
*Smetana:* Three Dances From "The Bartered Bride"
*Dvorak:* Scherzo Capricioso, Op. 66

View attachment 77349


Herbert Von Karajan/Berlin Philharmonic


----------



## Pugg

​*Mozart; Overtures.*
_Sir Neville Marriner _


----------



## Morimur




----------



## Orfeo

*Franz Schubert*
Symphonies II, III, IV, VIII, & IX.
-The Vienna Philharmonic Orchestra/Riccardo Muti.
-->Following the selfless yet confident advice of *Realdealblues*, and by far, with no regrets. 
-->Thank you wherever you are.

*Rued Langgaard*
Symphonies IV, X, XIII, & XIV(***).
-The Danish National Symphony Orchestra & Choir(***)/Thomas Dausgaard.

*Niels Wilhelm Gade*
Symphony no. I in c "Paa Sjølunds fagre Sletter."
-The Danish National Symphony Orchestra/Christopher Hogwood.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Renée Fleming; Verismo *:tiphat:


----------



## realdealblues

Orfeo said:


> *Franz Schubert*
> Symphonies II, III, IV, VIII, & IX.
> -The Vienna Philharmonic Orchestra/Riccardo Muti.
> -->Following the selfless yet confident advice of *Realdealblues*, and by far, with no regrets.
> -->Thank you wherever you are.


You are most welcome.  I'm so glad you are enjoying it!


----------



## Heliogabo

*Antonio Vivaldi*
_Il Cimento dell'Armonia e dell'inventione op. 8
concertos 7-12_
Alice Harnoncourt (violin); Jürg Shaeftlein (oboe)
Concentus Musicus Wien
Nikolaus Harnoncourt (cond.)

Two weeks and the Vivaldi obsession just don´t leave me. It´s been a great back to one of my first loves in classical music. 
This is a 1977 recording, one of the first HIP attempts, and absolutely crazy. I love it.


----------



## Vaneyes

For *Tchaikovsky* death day (1893).


----------



## Vaneyes

Kontrapunctus said:


> The relentless virtuosity almost makes this exhausting to listen to in one sitting since he's picked nearly all fast sonatas, but goodness gracious can he ever play, especially fast repeated notes! Despite being 20 years old, the sound is state of the art, and better than many newer recordings that I've heard.


Good stuff. For those interested, it was reissued by Piano Classics a few years ago. :tiphat:

FWIW Babayan was ripped off by Joyce Hatto's husband, also.


----------



## helenora

Bruckner's 9 today with Lorin Maazel . wonderful rendition


----------



## cwarchc

CD1 of this

preceded by


----------



## Pugg

​*Rossini; Overtures*
_Carlo Maria Guilini _


----------



## Morimur




----------



## agoukass

Mendelssohn: Octet, Op. 20
Mozart: String Quintet in G minor, K. 516


----------



## Mahlerian

Reger: String Quartet Op. 54 No. 2 in A major
Drolc Quartet


----------



## Badinerie

Yet more Sibelius for me, but Bernstein? yep!

Shame cant find decent picture.


----------



## agoukass

Excellent recording of this repertoire by Rattle and CBSO. It reminds me of Beecham's famous series of the London Symphonies which he recorded back in the 1960s with the Royal PO.


----------



## johnnysc

Weber - Der Freischutz

Weiki, Vogel, Janowitz, Mathis

Dresden Staatskapelle/Kleiber

1973


----------



## brotagonist

^ Super Freischütz! #maestrogoodbar !!!

So, I'm starting early, as usual, on the SS.

Berlioz Roméo et Juliette
Davis/LSO

Uhm... This is one I'm not going to be buying  I'm not even sure whether I'll be able to make it through without fast-forwarding 

Is there an orchestral suite without the singing? :lol:


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Mendellsohn, Elijah*

On first listen, I got off on a bad foot with this one. The choir sounds like it just came back from the dentist and the novocaine hasn't worn off. I need to try it one more time; I hope my feelings change.


----------



## Easy Goer

Schubert - Impromptus D899 & D935. Radu Lupu


----------



## deprofundis

I might enjoy some *Giacinto Scelsi *he is whitout a doupt one of the uttermost enigmatic composer of the 20th.
The music is usually pitch dark but sometime when you lisen there is light i'm lisening to natura renovatur his trully
best opus , you get absorb into the sound of it all this etheric or esoterical ambient, than you Wonder if you just step
into twilight zone.What a great great composer, i remenber first time i heard it , blew me away and was flabbergeist
toward the intensity of the opener Ohoi, than sweet ave maria follow, you can rest and recover(lol).What a great piece of work


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Arvo Part, Symphony No. 4*


----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## jim prideaux

Dvorak-The Noon Witch and 6th Symphony performed by Jarvi and the SNO...


----------



## Badinerie

Bioto Mephistofele Highlights. Possible one of the worst produced lps I have ever heard! "Reprocessed" 1956 mono recording. Has an echo to it more in common with a movie soundtrack ie 'Zulu' or some such! Why do I play it then? The performers of course. Mr Fanfani's Orchestra is pretty acceptable too. but god that Echo, Heh!


----------



## AClockworkOrange

*Rossini: Overtures*
Claudio Abbado & the Chamber Orchestra of Europe​







*Humperdinck: Hansel & Gretel Suite
*Rudolfe Kempe & the Royal Philharmonic Orchestra​


----------



## Blancrocher

José M. Sánchez-Verdú - Aura


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 2005.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Scelsi, La nascita del Verbo*


----------



## agoukass

Vincent d' Indy: Symphony for piano and orchestra in G major, Op. 25 "On a French mountain air."
Orchestre de Paris / Serge Baudo

Alexis de Castillon: Piano Concerto in D major, Op. 12
Monte Carlo Philharmonic / Georges Pretre


----------



## TurnaboutVox

*Schubert
Piano sonata No. 19 in C minor, D.958
Piano sonata No. 20 in A, D. 959*
Wilhelm Kempff [DG, 1968]

I find Kempff strangely prosaic in the C-minor sonata but in the A major he's inspired, and this is my favourite version. The recording is a bit soft-edged but acceptable for 1968.


----------



## Eramirez156

*Great Pianists Of The 20th Century Vol 37 CD One*

*Grigory Ginsburg*









*Franz Liszt*
*1. Hungarian Rhapsody No. 2 In C Sharp Minor
2. Hungarian Rhapsody No. 6 In D Flat
3. Hungarian Rhapsody No. 10 In E 'Preludio'
4. Hungarian Rhapsody No. 13 In A Minor
5. Hungarian Rhapsody No. 17 In D Minor
6. Hungarian Rhapsody No. 18 In F Sharp Minor *

*Ludwig van Beethoven/Anton Rubinstein*
*7. Turkish March From 'Die Ruinen von Athen'*

*Ludwig van Beethoven*
*8. Rondo a capriccio In G, Op. 129: 'Rage Over A Lost Penny' *

*Nicolo Paganini/Franz Liszt*
*9. Grande etude d'apres Paganini No. 5 'La Chasse'*

*Franz Schubert/ Franz Liszt*
*10. Standchen (No 4. From Schwanengesang, D. 957)*

_*Alexander Aliabiev/ Franz Liszt*_
*11. The Nightingale*

*Peter Ilyich Tchaikovsky/Franz Liszt*
*12. Polonaise From 'Eugene Onegin'*

*Peter Ilyich Tchaikovsky/Paul Pabst*
*13. 'Eugene Onegin' Paraphrase *


----------



## clavichorder

De Falla: Concerto for Harpsichord and Five Instruments:


----------



## DiesIraeCX

*Helmut Lachenmann*: _"Allegro Sostenuto" for Clarinet, Cello, and Piano_ (mdi ensemble)


----------



## bejart

Giovanni Battista Sammartini (ca.1700-1775): Symphony in D Major, JC 14

Daniele Farrari conducting I Giovani di Nuova Cameristica


----------



## Balthazar

Getting an early start on an all-Beethoven weekend with some darker works.

*Beethoven ~ Piano Trio in C minor, Op. 1, No. 3.* Andreas Staier on piano, Daniel Sepec on violin, Jean-Guihen Queyras on cello.

*Beethoven ~ Violin Sonata in C minor, Op. 30, No. 2.* Renaud Capuçon on violin, Frank Braley at the piano.

*Beethoven ~ String Quartet No. 14 in C sharp minor, Op. 131.* The Takács Quartet performs.


----------



## DiesIraeCX

Balthazar said:


> *Beethoven ~ String Quartet No. 14 in C sharp minor, Op. 131.* The Takács Quartet performs.


You know, if forced to choose Beethoven's magnum opus, as much as I'd like to say the 13th SQ w/Grosse Fuge, I would ultimately go with Op. 131. It's still his most enigmatic work, in my opinion.

Happy listening, the Takács are my favorites for the Beethoven's quartets!


----------



## science

That Pinnock recording of some of Purcell's odes is one of my favorite recordings.


----------



## LHB

I iz in random Post-Darmstadt mode at the moment.











n the random easy listening


----------



## Guest

Disc one today--great playing. Perlman's tone gets a little harsh when he plays hard--probably the early digital audio, but not enough to detract from the blazing performances.


----------



## science

Dr Johnson said:


>


Wow! The Nash Ensemble (and Hyperion) take on some wonderful projects.


----------



## senza sordino

Chausson Symphony in Bb, Poeme for violin, Poeme de l'amour et de la Mer, Piano Quartet in A, Concert for violin, piano and string quartet
View attachment 77375

Stravinsky violin concerto, Honegger Pacific 231, Rugby, Frank Martin violin concerto, Stravinsky circus polka
View attachment 77376

Poulenc Piano Concerto, Sextet for piano and winds, Sonata for two pianos, concertos for two pianos, organ concerto, Concert champêtre, Gloria 
View attachment 77377

Ravel Piano concerto in G, Piano Concerto for left hand, valse nobles et sentimentales, Gaspard de la nuit 
View attachment 77378

Messiaen Quartet for the end of time
View attachment 77379


----------



## Pugg

​Mozart; Symphonies 36&38
Sir Charles Mackerras


----------



## Pugg

Easy Goer said:


> Schubert - Impromptus D899 & D935. Radu Lupu


As the cover saying : Classical recording, together with the Perahia version :tiphat:


----------



## Pugg

​*Richard Wagner; Transcription for opera*
_Camiel Boomsma _


----------



## Pugg

​*Mozart; Concerto for 2 and 3 pianos*
_Barenboim/ Schiff/ Solti _


----------



## Haydn man

This weeks Saturday Symphony, and good stuff so far
Berlioz is a composer I have listened to only briefly other than Symphonie Fantastique


----------



## helenora

Francesco Feo Missa. Music is not "fea" at all


----------



## Pugg

​*Cristina Deutekom in Vienna *

Bach / Gounod: Ave Maria
+Gruber: Stille Nacht

+Mozart: Ave verum KV 618
+J. Strauss II: Accelerationen op. 234 (arr. Kalischnig); Liebeslieder-Walzer op. 114 (arr. Kalischnig); Pester Csardas op. 23 (arr. Schönherr); Wo die Zitronen blühen op. 364 (arr. Schönherr); Wienerwald Lerchen (arr. Schönherr); Liebeslieder-Walzer op. 114 (arr. Blech)
+Jos. Strauss: Wenn's auf der Welt noch Wunder gibt (arr. Kalischnig); Sphärenklänge op. 235 (arr. Schönherr)
+Zeller: Lippizaner Kaiserin
+Ziehrer: Mich freut's, dass ich mich freu
+Es ist ein Ros entsprungen; What Child is this

_Our own Dutch nightingale _


----------



## Pugg

​*Verdi; I Lombardi*.
_Deutekom/ Domingo/ Raimondi._
Lamberto Gardelli conducting .


----------



## ArtMusic




----------



## Pugg

​*Walton; Belshazzar's Feast*.
_John Shirley-Quirk / André Previn_


----------



## Pugg

​
Shostakovich: Michelangelo Sonnets (Shirley-Quirk) + Piano Quintet


----------



## TurnaboutVox

*Kaija Saariaho - Chamber music
Cendres, for alto flute, cello & piano
NoaNoa, for flute & electronics (Paul Gauguin / Kaija Saariaho)
Mirrors, for flute & cello
Spins and Spells, for solo cello
Monkey Fingers, Velvet Hand, for piano
Petals, for solo cello (electronics ad libitum)
Laconisme de l'aile, for solo flute
Six Japanese Gardens, for percussion & electronics*
Wolpe Trio, Andreas Boettger, Thomas Neuhaus [Kairos, 2004]



> A skilled colorist and an innovative explorer of acoustics and live electronics, Finnish composer Kaija Saariaho employs a wide variety of natural and synthesized sonorities in her uncompromisingly avant-garde chamber works. Incorporating computer technology with traditional instruments, Saariaho creates elaborate structures in which eerie twitters, haunting whispers, and occasionally frightening screeches unexpectedly emerge from more familiar timbres. Cendres; Noa Noa; the two versions of Mirrors, Spins and Spells; and Laconisme de l'aile cross back and forth between ordinary sound production and novel, otherworldly effects. Only Monkey Fingers, Velvet Hand for solo piano sounds conventional, though its riffs on "Come Together" and "Happiness Is a Warm Gun" by the Beatles make it rather curious. But among this album's daring and predominantly dark pieces, Petals for cello and electronics and the Six Japanese Gardens for percussion and electronics are the most alien and chilling, and stand out as Saariaho's most original efforts. The Wolpe Trio -- flutist Lesley Olson, cellist Scott Roller, and pianist Susanne Achilles -- specializes in extended techniques and is clearly at home in Saariaho's strange but interesting music. Joined by virtuoso percussionist Andreas Boettger and electronics technician Thomas Neuhaus, these musicians present a fine package of new music, sympathetically played and recorded with clear and balanced sound.
> Blair Sanderson, AllMusic











*

Beethoven
Violin sonatas
No. 4 in A minor, Op 23
No. 5 in F major, Op 24
No. 10 in G major, Op. 96*
Isabelle Faust, Alexander Melnikov

...being disc 2 of the Faust / Melnikov complete box-set. Fine, poetic renditions, especially of the unsung A minor sonata and its lovely central 'Andante scherzoso piu allegretto'. Highly recommended.


----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## Vasks

*Kern - Overture to "Sweet Adeline" (McGlinn/EMI)
Gould - Burchfield Gallery (composer/RCA)*


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Mendelssohn, Elijah*

Having been disappointed with Bryn Terfel's recording, this is how I think the piece should sound. The choir doesn't sound mushy in this one. Fischer-Dieskau has a mannered pronunciation of English, but he makes Elijah sound like the wild-eyed prophet that he was.


----------



## deprofundis

I was lisening to *disc 7* of the mighty compilation* Saints and Sinners*, whit Cipriano de Rores it also featured orlande de lassus, great compilation so far, i know some composer but there are great suprises, than i would like to mention i could not lisen properly to the first 6 cd since an idiot kept calling me for saying absolutely nothing a new ilness called telephonite (telephone compulsion).He called me all day and all night, it was 3 a.m i was in my bed than i hear the phone ring it ring 6 time than at 3.30 am than at 4 than 4.30 o clock.This was clearly harrassement calling someone during the midle of the night, what a fool everyone sleep between this time lapse.A drunk moron , try to think of Barney gumble in the simpsons, what a jerk, breaking my sleep routine.


----------



## Pugg

​*Grieg/ Moszkowski; piano concerto.
Joseph Moog.*


----------



## bejart

JS Bach: English Suite No.1 in A Major, BWV 806

Murray Perahia, piano


----------



## elgar's ghost

String quartets etc. by Frank Bridge, Alexander (von) Zemlinsky and Johanna Müller-Hermann.

There are parallels with the respective cycles of near-contemporaries Bridge and Zemlinsky - the first two quartets in both cases are essentially late-Romantic whereas the final two are distinctly harder-edged reflecting various 20th c. influences, although more cautiously assimilated in Zemlinsky's case. The other work by Bridge, the Phantasy Piano Quartet, reflects a Brahms/Reger-style richness.

The quartet written in 1910 by Johanna Müller-Hermann (a relatively well-known figure in early 20th c. Viennese music circles mainly due to her position at the Conservatoire but virtually forgotten now) is in a Korngoldian style.

Frank Bridge - Phantasy Piano Quartet (1908-09), String Quartet no.1 (1906), no.2 (1914-15), no.3 (1926) and no.4 (1934-38):

















Alexander Zemlinsky - String Quartet no.1 op.4 (1896), no.2 op.15 (1913-15), no.3 op.19 (1924) and no.4 op.25 (1936):

Johanna Müller-Hermann - String Quartet op.6 (1910):


----------



## Arsakes

Been very busy, but managed to listen to these while doing stuff in a few days (in order of listening):

*Bartok*'s Piano Concerto No.1, 2, and 3

*Shostakovich*: 
Symphony No.7 "Leningrad", 
Piano Concerto No.1 and 2
Cello Concerto No.1 and 2
October, symphonic poem, Op. 131

*Bruckner*'s Symphony No.6, 7 , 8 and 9
The greatest Bruckner symphonies. #8 and 9 are at "perfection" level.

*Sibelius* Piano Quintet in G Minor
One of the top 5 Piano Quintets ever composed

*Schubert*'s Symphony No.10


----------



## Arsakes

Kontrapunctus said:


> Disc one today--great playing. Perlman's tone gets a little harsh when he plays hard--probably the early digital audio, but not enough to detract from the blazing performances.


EMI CD covers... so fantastic and delicious. I just can't pass them without liking them!


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Brahms, Symphony No. 1*

Cantelli knocks this out of the park, at least in my sandlot.


----------



## opus55

Martinu: Cello Sonata No. 1
_Isserlis | Mustonen_










This music expresses the overnight turmoil I experienced due to my stomachache.


----------



## Pugg

​*Agnes Baltsa*: Songs my Country taught me.
Delightful recording :tiphat:


----------



## Vaneyes

Samplings for *Alwyn* birthday (1905), and *Tailleferre* death day (1983).


----------



## johnnysc

Franck - Symphony in D minor

Orchestre National de France/Bernstein


----------



## agoukass

Mendelssohn: Complete Works for Piano and Orchestra
Stephen Hough
CBSO / Lawrence Foster


----------



## Pugg

​*Mozart; Cosi Fan Tutte*.
*Price/ Troyanos/ Raskin/ et al.
Erich Leinsdorf conducting *


----------



## TurnaboutVox

Inspired by elgars ghost

*
Frank Bridge - early chamber music for string ensembles*

*
String Quintet in E minor, H.7 (1901)*
Raphael Ensemble [Hyperion, 2005]

This is I think the most strongly Brahmsian of Bridge's chamber works, with rich dense sonorities and a nostalgic 'autumnal' feel. Robert Hindmarsh notes that the 'easy flow of melodic invention' is perhaps more Dvorakian, and he suggests Elgar and the contemporary Russians as further important influences on the young Bridge.

*Phantasie String Quartet in F minor, H.55 (1905)*
Maggini Quartet [Naxos, 1995]

Written for a William Cobbett competition in which it gained 2nd place, this is a charming and fresh work, clearly influenced by Tchaikovsky, Dvorak and Ravel but already showing originality (it is essentially Bridge's String Quartet '0'; there is an '00' in B-flat, H.3 too, winner of the 'Arthur Sullivan' prize in 1901)

*
String Sextet in E-flat, H.107 (1906 / 1912)*
Raphael Ensemble [Hyperion,2005]

This is a more characteristic Bridge chamber work, with a particularly memorable central Andante 'lament'

*
Lament for 2 violas in C minor, H.101 no. 2 (1912)*
Louise Williams, Asdis Valdimarsdottir, violas

A serious and lyrical piece, recently reconstructed from a sketch, originally written to be performed by the composer and Lionel Tertis in 1912.


----------



## bejart

Pavel Vranicky (1756-1808): String Quartet in G Major, Op.23, No.4

Pro arte antiqua Praha Vaclav Navrat and Jan Simon, violins -- Ivo Anyz, viola -- Petr Hejny, cello


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Brahms, Symphony No. 1*


----------



## TurnaboutVox

elgars ghost said:


> String quartets etc. by Frank Bridge, Alexander (von) Zemlinsky [...]
> 
> Frank Bridge - String Quartet no.1 (1906), no.2 (1914-15), no.3 (1926) and no.4 (1934-38):
> 
> Alexander Zemlinsky - String Quartet no.1 op.4 (1896), no.2 op.15 (1913-15), no.3 op.19 (1924) and no.4 op.25 (1936):


It sounds an interesting listening experiment to team up each of Bridge's numbered string quartets with the corresponding work in Zemlinsky's series, elgars ghost. I think I might try it.


----------



## Braddan

*Berlioz* - *Requiem, Te Deum *- Sir Colin Davis, LSO (1969 remastered)


----------



## schigolch




----------



## elgar's ghost

TurnaboutVox said:


> It sounds an interesting listening experiment to team up each of Bridge's numbered string quartets with the corresponding work in Zemlinsky's series, elgars ghost. I think I might try it.


In that case I'll be interested in reading your opinion.


----------



## Blancrocher

Bartok: Piano Concertos (Anda/Fricsay)


----------



## opus55

Drove around the town listening to Viennese songs then switched over to Rusalka. Wonderful wonderful music.


----------



## D Smith

For Saturday Symphony: Berlioz: Romeo et Juliette: Boulez/Cleveland/Denis Sedov, Kenneth Tarver, Melanie Diener. Boulez opts for his usual clarity over sumptuousness as usual and to good effect. The soloists didn't thrill me much but the Cleveland Chorus was excellent, as was the orchestra, no surprise there. A recording worth hearing if you like this piece. My only question would be what is this doing in Saturday Symphony? A symphony it isn't, but then I would be hard pressed to know what to call it.


----------



## Easy Goer

Bruckner - Mass in E minor / Te Deum


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 2012, 2008.


----------



## Flamme

Wow, so peaceful...Just the thing i need right now.


----------



## SeptimalTritone

Schoenberg:

Op 11 and 25 piano pieces.
Jacob's Ladder.
String Trio. (This is the f--king best thing ever.)
Chamber Symphony 1.
Pierrot Lunaire.
Serenade.

I think that covers what I listened to over the past few days.

I'd say that Schoenberg is in my top 5, maybe even top 3. This guy has like the greatest insights into our emotions and heart, at a greater level of truth, detail, _sensuality_, and depth than anyone else.

That being said, I sympathize with any listener who might find it all obtuse, dense, harsh, negative, and painful to listen to.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Beethoven, Symphony No. 9*

I'm looking forward to replacing these scratched-up CDs with the Karajan Edition when it arrives.


----------



## agoukass

Franz Schubert: 

Piano Sonata in A minor, D. 537
Piano Sonata in A major, D. 664 
German Dances 

Mitsuko Uchida, piano


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Schoenberg, Die gluckliche Hand*

I don't know what it says about my psyche, but my favorite works of his are the expressionist pieces.


----------



## opus55

Brian: Symphony No.1 "The Gothic"
_Slovak Radio Symphony Orchestra | Ondrej Lenard_


----------



## tortkis

J. S. Bach: Complete Organ Works - Walter Kraft (Vox)


----------



## agoukass

Vol. 4 - Classical and Biedermeier 
Music by Mozart, Beethoven, Salieri, Schubert, Wranitzky, and Lanner.

Ensemble Eduard Melkus


----------



## Haydn man

Listening to the Haydn at present
Magical playing by Du Pre, this just has to be the best version on disc


----------



## johnnysc

Schubert - Symphony No. 9

Chamber Orchestra of Europe/Abbado


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Brahms, Symphony No. 2*

Giulini with the LA Phil. I'm in the middle of the first movement. So far, this is a different take on the symphony, slowed-down but not morose, and somehow it's working, like a prolonged feeling of nostalgia.


----------



## Vronsky

*Scriabin & Bartók*










Alexander Scriabin: Symphony No.1
Evgeni Svetlanov *·* The USSR Symphony Orchestra










Béla Bartók: String Quartet No.4
Keller Quartet


----------



## Blancrocher

Mozart/Lupu: Sonata for 2 Pianos in D Major, K. 448; Fantasia in F Minor, D. 940 (Lupu/Perahia); Mozart: String Quartets 18-19 (Smetana)


----------



## Gordontrek

The 4th from this set. Excellent interpretation, and I'm telling you, the quality of playing from the Philharmonia is nothing short of superb.


----------



## Balthazar

*Beethoven ~ The Creatures of Prometheus, Op. 43* (1801). Mackerras leads the Scottish Chamber Orchestra.

*Beethoven ~ Eroica Variations, Op. 35* (1802). Sviatoslav Richter at the piano.

*Beethoven ~ Symphony No. 3 in E flat, Op. 55, "Eroica"* (1804). John Nelson leads the Ensemble Orchestral de Paris.


----------



## starthrower

No. 1 A five movement symphony w/ mezzo soprano. Beautiful!


----------



## senza sordino

It was Beethoven day here at haus senza sordino

Piano Trios no 7, Archduke; no 4 Gassenhauer and no 5 Ghost 
View attachment 77408


Symphonies 3, 4, 7, 8
View attachment 77409


Piano Concerti 4&5
View attachment 77410


String quartets no 11 serioso and no 13 with the große fuge 
View attachment 77411


triple concerto, and the Brahms double concerto
View attachment 77412


----------



## Faustian

Vincenzo Bellini
Norma
Carlo Felice Cillario, Montserrat Caballe, Placido Domingo, London Philharmonic Orchestra et al.


----------



## Guest

Not as melodically/harmonically interesting as Corelli or Handel, but pleasant enough. Good sound and playing.


----------



## pmsummer

KINGDOM OF HEAVEN
*Heinrich Laufenbergand *his contemporaries
Ensemble Dragma
Marc Lewon - direction

_RAMÉE_


----------



## nightscape

*Mozart* - Mass in C minor (Gardiner/English Baroque)


----------



## deprofundis

Im lisening to disc 4 of *Saints and Sinners *, this one featuring non other than mr. Josquin des Prez, Pierre de la Rue, Clément Janequin and many others , those that are complaining about this compilation has always the same critic , that is it's mostly vocal music less instrumental well to be fair there is a lot of vocal music, but thus said it still is a great compilation.It cover most of europe finest.


----------



## Sonata

Exciting and beautiful!










and:










Lieder with Dietrich Fischer Dieskau and Jessye Norman

I loved Jessye Norman in Lohengrin, so I'm searching through my iPod for other stuff from her. I have ahead of me in the next couple weeks: Il Corsaro by Verdi, Strauss' Salome, Purcell's Dido and Aenis, and four last songs and various Strauss lieder, in addition to the Brahms lieder.


----------



## Pugg

​*Brahms; Clarinet quintet / Sting quintet .*
_Alban Berg Quartet+ Sabine Meyer _


----------



## starthrower

Trying out some Shosty quartets from the library.


----------



## Pugg

schigolch said:


>


Glad you reminded me of this lovely voice.:tiphat:


----------



## Pugg

Balthazar said:


> *Beethoven ~ The Creatures of Prometheus, Op. 43* (1801). Mackerras leads the Scottish Chamber Orchestra.
> 
> *Beethoven ~ Eroica Variations, Op. 35* (1802). Sviatoslav Richter at the piano.
> 
> *Beethoven ~ Symphony No. 3 in E flat, Op. 55, "Eroica"* (1804). John Nelson leads the Ensemble Orchestral de Paris.


Buy the Richter box set Balthazar, you wont be disappointed


----------



## Pugg

Faustian said:


> Vincenzo Bellini
> Norma
> Carlo Felice Cillario, Montserrat Caballe, Placido Domingo, London Philharmonic Orchestra et al.


Lovely recording, I still can't understand why Domingo recorded it just once?
I am sure Mrs Fischer Landauder would paid a small fortune to D.G to do it


----------



## Pugg

​*Mozart; Piano concerto no 27*
Christian Zacharias


----------



## Ariasexta

Philipp Heinrich Erlebach(1657-1714)

Harmonic Joys
Chicago Baroque Ensemble


----------



## starthrower

Haven't listened to the Eisler, but the Hartmann quartets are brilliant!


----------



## Pugg

​
Brahms ; Concerto In A-Minor


----------



## Pugg

​
Decca's first stereo recordings
Rimsky-Korsakov: Antar
Glazunov: Stenka Razin
Balakirev, Liadov

ANSERMET / OSR (1954)


----------



## Pugg

​*Verdi: La Traviata*.
_Dame Joan Sutherland/ Bergonzi/ Merril._
John Pritchard conducting.:tiphat:


----------



## elgar's ghost

Ravel and Gubaidulina - chamber works etc.

Ravel - Tzigane, Rhapsody for Violin & Piano (1924), Violin Sonata (1923-27), Piano Trio (1914), Ma mère l'Oye, five children's pieces for piano duet (1910), Trois poèmes de Stéphane Mallarmé for voice and piccolo, two flutes, clarinets, basset clarinet, two violins, viola, cello, and piano (1913), String Quartet (1902-03), Introduction & Allegro for Harp, Flute, Clarinet & String Quartet (1905), Sonata for Violin and Cello (1920-22), Pièce en forme de Habanera for Cello and Piano (arr. Bazelare 1926) and Trois Chansons madécasses for Voice, Flute, Cello & Piano (1925-26):

















Gubaidulina - String Quartet no.1 (1971), no.2 (1987), no.3 (1987) and String Trio (1988):


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Lots of wonderful listening ahead of me.

One complaint. There is no extra CD with texts and translations as there was with the Callas box, and with a singer like Schwarzkopf, who is so specific in her response to words, that does her a great disservice. This is very much a bargain box, though I do like the fact that, almost exclusively, the original format of the individual discs is adhered to, and the original art work for each album is used.

I started with the first disc, Schwarzkopf's justly renowned Schubert recital, recorded in 1952, with the great Edwin Fischer at the piano.

Schwarzkopf's voice is at its freshest, delightful in the lighter songs, but almost operatically dramatic in songs such as _Gretchen am Spinnrade_ (note the repressed horror with which she recalls Faust's kiss).

In later years, Schwarzkopf had her doubts about these sessions. She recalled that she was in awe of Fischer, and worried that she would never be able to match his range of pianistic colours. She need have had no such worries. Surely one of the greatest Schubert recitals ever committed to disc.


----------



## Pugg

THE SOFIA RECITAL 1958
MUSSORGSKY Pictures at an Exhibition
SCHUBERT • CHOPIN • LISZT • RACHMANINOV


----------



## Taggart

Mostly British Baroque - the Geminiani is based on Scotch Airs. Their début album and a delightful listen.


----------



## Pugg

On a cloudy Sunday afternoon;

​Scarlatti; Alexandere Tharaud .


----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## Vasks

_on vinyl_

*Shostakovich - Festive Overture (Pretre/Time-Life)
Pousseur - Trois Chants Sacres (Thome/Candide)
La Montaine - Birds of Paradise (composer/Mercury)*


----------



## Pugg

​*Verdi; Verdi per due.*
_Gheorghiu/ Alagna. _


----------



## helenora

*Charpentier Te Deum* and *Mozart's Horn concertos* = super beautiful


----------



## bejart

Arcangelo Corelli (1653-1713): Trio Sonata in C Major, Op.1, No.7

The Purcell Quartet: Catherine Macintosh and Elizabeth Wallfisch, violins -- Richard Boothby, cello -- Robert Woolley, chamber organ -- Jakob Lindberg, theorbo


----------



## Flamme




----------



## johnnysc

Biber - Mystery Sonatas

The Glorious Mysteries

John Holloway, Davitt Moroney


----------



## Pugg

​*Massenet; Werther.
Carreras/ von Stade*, et al.
_Sir Colin Davis_ conducting /


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1987.


----------



## Vaneyes

Samplings for *Bax* birthday (1883), and *Franck* death day (1890).


----------



## Heliogabo

*Lovely late Vivaldi*

This recent purchased cds reminded me this Emily Dickinson's verse: I died for beauty.



















I really don't remember when was the last time that I got this ammount of musical pleasure. Vivaldi's late music is charged with a very special intensity and inner tension, sometimes even in the fast movements. I can't recommend higher this cds to baroque music lovers.


----------



## agoukass

Vol. 2: American Victor Recordings.
This is some of the most magical piano playing I have ever heard. The Liszt Second Rhapsody whirls and dances and "Children's Corner" is filled with color and warmth that is seldom found these days.


----------



## mmsbls

Dutilleux: Symphony No. 1, Tout un monde lointain, The Shadows of Time
Seattle Symphony and Ludovic Morlot

I think "Tout un monde lointain" was the first Dutilleux work that really clicked for me. Once that happened, I started listening to much more Dutilleux. I also have the Seattle Symphony CD with Symphony 2, Violin Concerto, and Metaboles.









Poulenc: Concerto for Two Pianos, Concerto for Piano, Aubade

The 2 concertos are simply lovely. I don't have many works from Poulenc, but I adore these ones.


----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## Guest

Pugg said:


> THE SOFIA RECITAL 1958
> MUSSORGSKY Pictures at an Exhibition
> SCHUBERT • CHOPIN • LISZT • RACHMANINOV


Also known as "Music for Piano and Coughs."


----------



## Vaneyes

Christopher Hogwood (1941 - 2014) :angel:. Recorded 1984.


----------



## Flamme

:angel:


----------



## Figleaf

*Schubert, Winterreise- Bernard Kruysen (baritone) Gérard van Blerk (piano) 1993*










This is an excellent Winterreise, which I'm now playing for the second time today. The only major flaw in the performance is that Kruysen isn't that good at soft singing, adopting a displeasing breathy tone instead. His voice, whose slight dryness one becomes quickly accustomed to, sounds most effective in the louder parts, in which he fortunately resists any tendency to rant and rave. In fact, this simplicity (without sacrificing emotional expression) is probably the best feature of his interpretation. While this record will never replace Souzay/Baldwin (to which it bears a certain family resemblance) in my affections, it's certainly a Winterreise which deserves to be more widely heard.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

A back to back comparison, as suggested by elgars ghost's post yesterday:

*Zemlinsky
String Quartet No. 1 in A major, Op. 4 (1896) *
Escher Quartet [Naxos, 2013]

This work shows considerable charm, with lilting themes, but also some complex rhythmic innovations, occasionally challenging harmonies, and some dissonance. Brahms and Dvorak (and Beethoven, Schubert and Mendelssohn, especially in the slow movement), are the most obvious influences. The bright and vivacious finale could easily be by Dvorak. Overall a very attractive and accomplished early quartet in an orthodox Viennese style, although apparently Webern regarded it as Zemlinsky's "break" with Brahms.










*
Bridge
String Quartet No. 1 in E minor, H. 70 (1906)*
Maggini Quartet [Naxos, 2003]

Rather more chromatic and using some modernist ideas, as one might perhaps expect from a work which post-dates Zemlinsky's first published quartet by 10 years. At times turbulent and angular, Bridge's style at this point has been described by some as "English impressionism", and the work is already characteristic of Bridge, who was interested in international developments, but this quartet shows contemporary French (Franck, Faure and Debussy, for instance) and English romantic / pastoral influences most strongly, comparing it to the Zemlinsky work which is clearly in the Germanic romantic tradition.


----------



## opus55

Strauss, Johann II: Wiener Blut
_Schwarzkopf|Gedda
Philharmonia Orchestra & Chorus|Ackermann_









I've had Wiener Blut all weekend  It must be the weather.

Mozart: La Finta Giardiniera KV.196
_Cesare|Conwell|Moser|Sukis|Fassbaender
Mozarteum-Orchester Salzburg|Leopold Hager_









Lovely opera. I like the melodies and the youthful mood.


----------



## nightscape

*Vieuxtemps* - Violin Concerto No. 4 (Hahn/Jarvi/Deutsche Kammerphilharmonie Bremen)


----------



## EDaddy

http://postimage.org/

First up this morning was the spritely Symphony in D major, Op. 3, No. 2 by Johann Stamitz
New Zealand Chamber Orchestra; Donald Armstrong conducting

...then onto this lovely rendering of Mozart's 9th piano concerto:


http://postimage.org/


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1989 - '96.


----------



## Dr Johnson

No. 5


----------



## Mika

Saw this opera recently and had coffee break with Mr. Honeyman, that is why this recording:


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

A Paganini Sunday:


----------



## Blancrocher

Mozart - The Marriage of Figaro (Solti, 1980)


----------



## DaveS

My go to Mahler 8th. I've got Stokowski's (weak overall sound), and Have heard Mariss Janssen's RCO version. Am tempted to try the Tennstedt version, and have heard Horenstein's is a potential. Any direction that can be offered is appreciated.

Anyway, this go to is Solti & the CSO


----------



## presto lentando

Dvorak Symphony No.7 D minor op.70

Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra / Carlo Maria Giulini


----------



## jim prideaux

Melartin-Symphonies no.2 and 4 performed by Leonid Grin and the Tampere Phil.


----------



## johnnysc

Dvorak - Violin Concerto

Uto Ughi

Philharmonic Orchestra/Slatkin


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1991.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Mendelssohn, Symphony No. 3*


----------



## Vaneyes

DaveS said:


> View attachment 77426
> 
> My go to Mahler 8th. I've got Stokowski's (weak overall sound), and Have heard Mariss Janssen's RCO version. Am tempted to try the Tennstedt version, and have heard Horenstein's is a potential. *Any direction that can be offered is appreciated.
> *
> Anyway, this go to is Solti & the CSO


----------



## starthrower

Lyric Symphony; Operatic Preludes


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Haydn, Quartet Op. 20, No. 1*


----------



## schigolch




----------



## elgar's ghost

A nice relaxing evening with Book I of the good old "48"...


----------



## bejart

Joseph Martin Kraus (1756-1792): Symphony in C Sharp Minor, VB 140

Petter Sundkvist conducting the Swedish Chamber Orchestra


----------



## Grizzled Ghost

Currently Medtner's Violin Sonata #3:









Earlier a very nice new guitar concerto:









Two very satisfying new purchases.


----------



## Haydn man

This seemed an apt choice today


----------



## Eramirez156

*Piano Concerto No. 3, Op.37*
*Ludwig van Beethoven *

*Fantasy for Piano, Op. 17*
*Robert Schumann *

*Benno Moiseiwitsch*

*Philharmonia Orchestra*
*Malcolm Sargent*

_International Piano Archives CD 1109_


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Bach, Cantata BMV 76, Die Himmel Ehrzahlen die Ehre Gottes*


----------



## DiesIraeCX

*Bruckner 6*

*Anton Bruckner*: _Symphony No. 6_ (Haitink/Royal Concertgebouw)


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Ockegehem, Intemerata Dei Mater, Ave Maria*

The Clerks' Group, Edward Wickham conducting


----------



## bejart

Jan Vanhal (1739-1813): String Quartet in C Minor, Weinmann c1

Haydn Sinfonietta Tokyo: Tomoko Jluho and Mizue Hiekawa, violins -- Maki Fukumoto, viola -- Masato Takahashi, cello


----------



## Mahlerian

DaveS said:


> My go to Mahler 8th. I've got Stokowski's (weak overall sound), and Have heard Mariss Janssen's RCO version. Am tempted to try the Tennstedt version, and have heard Horenstein's is a potential. Any direction that can be offered is appreciated.
> 
> Anyway, this go to is Solti & the CSO


This is the one to get:









I have it on DVD:


----------



## opus55

Strauss: Elektra
_Birgit Nilsson
Wiener Philharmoniker | Solti_










Solti (with Nilsson) does Salome and Elektra right - in my opinion, of course


----------



## LHB

Listening to this for like the 10th time. Freaking EPIC.


----------



## deprofundis

Saints and Sinners box-set cd 8 featuring *Tomas luis de victoria*: missa o magnum mysterium, *Michael Praetorius*: dance from Terpsichore. *Jan Pieterszoon Sweetlinck *two pièces , than there are other composers but it would be tedious to mnetion them all.Have a nice day folks has you can see im having a medieval phase since a while now, it has always been there...


----------



## starthrower

First listen to these works, and I'm completely enthralled! Such exquisite and beautiful writing for all of the instrument groups and soloists. Percussion, winds, strings, and the delicate and nimble piano lines. And it all comes together with a lucidness and clarity that is very pleasing to the ear.


----------



## KenOC

Sibelius Symphonies 2 & 3, Kamu/Lahti. Excellent.


----------



## DiesIraeCX

*Arnold Schoenberg*: _Chamber Symphonies Nos. 1 and 2 _(Orpheus Chamber Orchestra)

I used to prefer the 2nd Chamber symphony over the 1st, but now the 1st is my favorite. What a work!


----------



## OldFashionedGirl

_On Spotify:_







_*Edvard Grieg* - Peer Gynt_.
Estonian National Symphony Orchestra. Conducted by Paavo Järvi.


----------



## D Smith

For Bax's birthday, String Quartet No. 2; Mistry Quartet. I never heard of this group before but they did a fine job with this original work. Well worth a listen.


----------



## science

The whole thing!


----------



## Pugg

Sibelius 2 + Finlandia, Tapiola & Luonnotar​


----------



## Pugg

That wil keeps you bussy for the comming hours


science said:


> The whole thing!


That will keeps you busy for the coming hours


----------



## Pugg

DaveS said:


> View attachment 77426
> 
> My go to Mahler 8th. I've got Stokowski's (weak overall sound), and Have heard Mariss Janssen's RCO version. Am tempted to try the Tennstedt version, and have heard Horenstein's is a potential. Any direction that can be offered is appreciated.
> 
> Anyway, this go to is Solti & the CSO


No one comes even close to Solti, perhaps Bernstein:tiphat:


----------



## Balthazar

*Beethoven ~ Piano Sonata No. 17, Op. 31, No. 2, "Tempest"* (1802). Paul Lewis at the piano. The 2/3 rhythmic ambiguity makes an appearance here.

*Beethoven ~ Piano Sonata No. 23, Op. 57, "Appassionata"* (1805). Freddy Kempf at the piano. I love the _perpetuum mobile_ final movements of both of these sonatas.

*Beethoven ~ Symphony No. 3, Op. 55, "Eroica"* (1804). Osmo Vänskä leads Minnesota. This cycle is my new favorite for a large modern orchestra sound. My Bernstein and Karajan sets are jealous...


----------



## Pugg

opus55 said:


> Strauss: Elektra
> _Birgit Nilsson
> Wiener Philharmoniker | Solti_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Solti (with Nilsson) does Salome and Elektra right - in my opinion, of course


And mine also.
Humble as always :lol:


----------



## science

Pugg said:


> That wil keeps you bussy for the comming hours
> 
> That will keeps you busy for the coming hours


Took me 2 days.


----------



## Guest

Some late Brahms today--excellent job all around.


----------



## science

Grizzled Ghost said:


> Currently Medtner's Violin Sonata #3:
> 
> View attachment 77431
> 
> 
> Earlier a very nice new guitar concerto:
> 
> View attachment 77432
> 
> 
> Two very satisfying new purchases.


They look good to me too!


----------



## Pugg

science said:


> Took me 2 days.


Time for something else now then


----------



## Pugg

Kontrapunctus said:


> Some late Brahms today--excellent job all around.


By the end of the year I am in the poor peoples home because of you.:lol:


----------



## Guest

Pugg said:


> By the end of the year I am in the poor peoples home because of you.:lol:


As long as you still have your CDs, LPs, and audio system, what's the problem?


----------



## Pugg

[​
Ravel: Daphnis et Chloé: Suite No. 2
Roussel: Bacchus et Ariade, Suite No. 2


----------



## Pugg

​*Schubert: Lieder.
Renée Fleming*/ Eschenbach


----------



## Pugg

​*Mozart; Piano concertos 17&18
Murray Perahia *


----------



## Pugg

Next on:
​*Mozart; La Clemenza di Tito.*

_Berganza/Kernn/ Popp_., et al
_István Kertész_ conducting.


----------



## Badinerie

Ravel Violin Sonata in G major. from this great CD.


----------



## johnnysc

Tchaikovsky - String Quartets

Borodin Quartet


----------



## Guest

Today I will be making a trek through all the concertos of Beethoven and listening as his style evolves.








Piano Concerto No. 0 in B flat (WoO4) - probably written around 1784
_score reconstructed by Ronald Brautigam_
Ronald Brautigam, Piano
Norrköping Symphony Orchestra, Andrew Parrott








Piano Concerto No. 2 in B flat major, Op. 19 - written between 1787 and 1792
Yefim Bronfman, Piano
David Zinman, Tonhalle Orchestra Zurich


----------



## elgar's ghost

Messiaen - piano, organ and chamber works.

7 préludes (1928-29), 4 études de rythme (1949-50), Cantéyodjayâ (1949), Pièce pour le tombeau de Paul Dukas (1935), Fantaisie burlesque (1932), Rondeau (1943), Petites esquisses d'oiseaux (1985) and Visions de l'Amen for two pianos (1943):

















(Sorry about the small image - I couldn't expand it)

La Nativité du Seigneur (1935), Le banquet céleste (1928) and Apparition de l'église éternelle (1932):










Quatuor pour la fin du temps for clarinet, violin, cello and piano (1941):


----------



## Pugg

​
*Tartini; Violin concertos*

_Piero Toso/ Claudio Scimone _


----------



## Tsaraslondon

More from the Schwarzkopf box.

First up her Mozart arias recital, conducted by Sir John Pritchard, in which she sings arias by characters she never portrayed on stage (Donna Anna, Cherubino, Zerlina and Illia), alongside some that she did (Susanna and the Countess). In all the voice is pure loveliness, but she is always alive to character and meaning, using subtle shifts of vocal weight to characterise a boyish Cherubino, a charmingly seductive Zerlina, a warmly womanly Donna Anna, with Illia's _Zeffiretti lusinghieri_ floated on a pure stream of sound. Her aristocratic Countess is well known, and is as lovely here as on the Giulini recording, but most welcome of all is this reminder of Schwarzkopf's coquettishly charming Susanna.










Next up is her first recording of Strauss's _Vier letzte Lieder_, here coupled to Countess Madeleine's final solo from *Capriccio*. My favourite of all recordings of this gorgeous work has always been her second under George Szell, but this one has its attractions too, and I know there are some who prefer it for the fresher voice of the younger Schwarzkopf. The impression here is more vocal, as it is in the excellent Janowitz version, but with Szell she delves more deeply into the texts, bringing out more of their autumnal, almost valedictory message.

Countess Madeleine was one of Schwarzkopf's most successful roles, which she went on to record complete under Sawallish a few years later. Both versions of the closing scene are sublimely beautiful, and, as always with Schwarzkopf, keenly responsive to text and situation. I wouldn't be without either.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Leontyne Price/ Placido Domingo.*
Giuseppe Verdi - Otello:
1. Act I: Gia Nella Notte
Giuseppe Verdi - Un Ballo In Maschera:
2. Act II: Teco Io Sto!
Giacomo Puccini - Manon Lescaut:
3. Act II: Oh, Saro La Piu Bella!; Tu, Tu, Amore?
Giacomo Puccini - Madama Butterfly:
4. Act I: Bimba, Bimba, Non Piangere (Love Duet)


----------



## Guest

Continuing my way through all of the Beethoven concertos.








Piano Concerto No. 1 in C major, Op. 15 - written in 1785
Ronald Brautigam, Piano
Norrköping Symphony Orchestra, Andrew Parrott








Piano Concerto No. 3 in C minor, Op. 37 - written between 1796 and 1803
Yefim Bronfman, Piano
David Zinman, Tonhalle Orchestra Zurich








Triple Concerto for Violin, Cello, & Piano in C, Op. 56 - written in 1804
Trio Poseidon - Sara Hesselink, Violin; Claes Gunnarsson, Cello; Per Lundberg, Piano
Gothenburg Symphony Orchestra - Neeme Järvi


----------



## Jeff W

*In which there is randomness*

Good morning TC from cold but sunny Albany!









Albert Roussel's Symphony No. 1 & 3. Charles Dutoit conducting the Orchestre National de France. Good music but didn't quite stick out to me. Will listen to the other two symphonies tonight.









Franz Schubert's String Quartets No. 14 'Death and the Maiden' and No. 13 'Rosamunde' with the Takacs Quartet playing. Great recording but not too sure about the over the top cover. Seems more suitable for a heavy metal album or something.









Violin Concertos by Beethoven and Mendelssohn. Monica Huggett playing violin with the Orchestra of the Age of Enlightenment conducted by Sir Charles Mackerras.









Carnival Overture, Wood Dove and Symphony No. 9 'From the New World' by Antonin Dvorak. Rafael Kubelik conducting the Berlin Philharmonic.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

opus55 said:


> Strauss: Elektra
> _Birgit Nilsson
> Wiener Philharmoniker | Solti_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Solti (with Nilsson) does Salome and Elektra right - in my opinion, of course


I agree about her Elektra, but her Salome, for me, doesn't sound remotely like the teenage princess of Strauss's imaginings. For Salome I turn to Welitsch, Behrens or Stratas in the Gotz Friedrich movie.


----------



## bejart

Antonio Vivaldi (1678-1741): Violin Concerto in D Major, RV 213

Shlomo Mintz on violin with the Israel Chamber Orchestra


----------



## Pugg

​*Bach; Piano concertos*

_Maria João Pires_


----------



## pmsummer

LE NYMPHE DI RHENO, OP.8, VOL.1
_The Nymphs of the Rhine_
*Johannes Schenck*
Les Voix Humaines

Naxos


----------



## jim prideaux

Berwald Symphonies 1-4 performed by Jarvi and the Gothenburg S.O.


----------



## Blancrocher

Beethoven: last 3 sonatas (Gulda); Diabelli Variations (Barenboim)

p.s. And, following Pugg, I'll try that Pires/Bach album via Youtube.


----------



## Orfeo

*Franz Schubert*
Symphonies I & VI.
-The Vienna Philharmonic/Riccardo Muti.

*Alexander von Zemlinsky*
Symphonic poem "The Mermaid."
-The Gürzenich-Orchester Kölner Philharmoniker/James Conlon.

*Erich Wolfgang Korngold*
Sursum Corda.
Sinfonietta.
-The BBC Philharmonic/Matthias Bamert.

*Franz Liszt*
A Faust Symphony.
-Siegfried Jerusalem, tenor.
-The Chicago Symphony Orchestra & Chorus/Sir Georg Solti.

*Bela Bartok*
Ballet "The Miraculous Mandarin."
-The Chicago Symphony Orchestra & Chorus/Pierre Boulez.

*Hans Gal*
Twenty-four Preludes, op. 83.
Sonata, op. 28.
-Leon McCawley, piano.


----------



## Vasks

_Zabaleta plays CPE Bach, Krumpholtz, Viotti, Hindemith and more on a DG album_


----------



## Pugg

​*Ravel/ Debussy/Resphigi/ Martinu.*
_Heifetz /Piatigorski._


----------



## realdealblues

*Mascagni: Cavalleria Rusticana*

View attachment 77458


Herbert Von Karajan/La Scala Orchestra & Chorus
Performers: Fiorenza Cossotto, Carlo Bergonzi, Giangiacomo Guelfi, Maria Gracia Allegri

I think this is my second time hearing this work. Pretty enjoyable little opera.


----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## Guest

Completing my morning of all Beethoven concertos.








Piano Concerto No.4, Op.58 in G major - written from 1803-1806
Howard Shelly, Piano
Orchestra of Opera North








Beethoven: Violin Concerto in D major, Op.61 - written in 1806
Isabelle Faust, Violin 
Orchestra Mozart, Claudio Abbado








Piano Concerto No.5 in E flat, op.73 'Emperor' - written in 1808-1809
Hélène Grimaud, Piano
Staatskapelle Dresden, Jurowski


----------



## Vaneyes

Sampling for *CP Stamitz *death day (1801).


----------



## Ariasexta

Giovanni Kapsberger (c.1580-1651)

Rolf Lislevand

This is a composer among the earliest to adopt Monteverdi`s innovation in music, "stile recitativo". Kapsberger was obviously very gifted as a composer, but due to his bad temper his contemporary critic Giovanni Battista Doni had personal feud with him and unfairly attacked his art.


----------



## Pugg

​*Rimsky-Korsakov; Le Coq D'Or* 
_Beverly Sills/ Norman Treigle et al.
Jukius Rudel _conducting.


----------



## Vaneyes

Belated "Saturday Symphony" listening. Muti's *Berlioz* R&J wasn't available at YT, so I settled for the Overture w. NBC SO/Toscanini (rec.1947).


----------



## Tsaraslondon

realdealblues said:


> *Mascagni: Cavalleria Rusticana*
> 
> View attachment 77458
> 
> 
> Herbert Von Karajan/La Scala Orchestra & Chorus
> Performers: Fiorenza Cossotto, Carlo Bergonzi, Giangiacomo Guelfi, Maria Gracia Allegri
> 
> I think this is my second time hearing this work. Pretty enjoyable little opera.


The Karajan is absolutely gorgeous, with stunning playing and sound, beautifully sung by Cossotto and Bergonzi, but for sheer drama, excitement and Sicilian passion, you have to hear the Serafin with Callas and Di Stefano on top form.


----------



## johnnysc

Elgar - Pomp & Circumstance, Cello Concerto, Enigma Variations

Jaqueline du Pre

Various Orchestras/Daniel Barenboim conductor


----------



## science

A little poppy dabbling. Guilty pleasures.


----------



## D Smith

Bach: Goldberg Variations; Angela Hewitt. I really like her Goldberg for the most part. She brings a lot of joy and spritely feeling to the dance-like variations. She seems more contemplative in the opening, but that's fine too. Recommended.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

From the new Schwarzkopf box (This is not the original cover, which we get in the box).

Arabella - Elisabeth Schwarzkopf
Mandryka - Josef Metternich
Matteo - Nicolai Gedda
Zdenka - Annie Felbermeyer
Lamoral - Walter Berry
Dominik - Harald Proglhof
Elemer - Murray Dickie
Waldner - Theodor Schlott

Philharmonia Orchestra - Lovro von Matacic

This is one of those "if only" discs. If only they'd recorded the whole thing.

Schwarzkopf is absolutely the ideal Arabella, with gorgeous tone soaring above the orchestra, and singing with more character and sheer point than any of her rivals; paying due service to both Strauss and Hofmannthal. She is surrounded by a cast worthy of a complete recording, with Metternich a perfect foil as Mandryka. Gedda is luxury casting as Matteo, as is Berry as Lamoral, and Felbermeyer makes a winning Zdenka, her lighter voice nicely contrasted with Schwarzkopf's more creamy sound.

If only, yes, but at least we have this, and I believe this is the first time the whole disc has been released on CD.


----------



## agoukass

Beethoven: String Quartets, Opp. 74 & 95 
Emerson String Quartet


----------



## jim prideaux

Madetoja-performed by Sakari and the Iceland S.O.

Comedy Overture,3rd Symphony and Suites from both 'Okon Fuoko' and 'The Ostrobothnians'......

while this music might not immediately attract ones attention with repeated listening a certain 'late romantic' charm becomes apparent, enhanced arguably by an impressive Chandos recording......


----------



## Figleaf

*America's Singers Recorded: The First Generation. Symposium 1361*










This is a very interesting collection and full of excellent singing (and occasionally less than excellent, such as Dennis O' Sullivan's rather roughly sung 'Believe me if all those endearing young charms'). The highlights for me are Lieder specialist George Hamlin's beautiful Siciliana from Cavalleria Rusticana; Belle Cole's Clara Butt-like chest tones on Cowen's 'The Promise of Life'; David Bispham's hair-raisingly declaimed 'Danny Deever', a real tour de force; Arthur van Eweyk's noble 'Die Ehre Gottes' which achieved the unlikely feat of making me sit up and listen with interest to a piece by Beethoven; and Evan Williams' 'Sound an Alarm', sung in fine Victorian style in the manner of Edward Lloyd.


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 2011.


----------



## agoukass

Vol. 3: Piano Sonatas K. 330-2 & 576, Fantasia in D minor


----------



## elgar's ghost

Continuing with Bach and Messiaen today/tonight.

Bach - Well Tempered Clavier Book II (1742):










Messiaen - Les offrandes oubliées (1930), Hymne au Saint Sacrement (1932 - score lost during WWII and rescored 1946), Turangalîla-Symphonie (1946-48) and Des canyons aux étoiles... (1971-74):


----------



## Figleaf

*The Great Violinists Volume XVIII: Ossy Renardy*










This was a bit of a random buy along with a big pile of heavily discounted Symposium vocal discs a year or two ago, and I'm listening to this one for the first time now. I know nothing about violin music but it sounds good.


----------



## eljr

*Lisa Delan / Lester Lynch / Volti
December Celebration*


----------



## tortkis

Johann Jakob Froberger (1616-1667): The Complete Keyboard Works, Vol. 1 (Globe)
Richard Egarr (harpsichord & organ)


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Bruckner, Symphony No. 7*


----------



## eljr

*Stile Antico
A Wondrous Mystery: Renaissance Music for Christmas*


----------



## Mahlerian

Belated Saturday Symphony:
Berlioz: Roméo et Juliette, Les nuits d'été
Norman et. al, Philadelphia Orchestra, cond. Muti; Baker, Philharmonia Orchestra, cond. Barbirolli









Schoenberg: 4 Lieder, op. 2
Konrad Jarnot, Urs Liska









Tchaikovsky: Mélodie, Andante cantabile (Pinchas Zukerman, violin), Serenade for Strings
Elgar: Chanson de la nuit
Schubert: Symphony No. 5 in B-flat
Boston Symphony Orchestra, cond. Zukerman

Catching up on the BSO concerts for this season...


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1990.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Mika said:


> Saw this opera recently and had coffee break with Mr. Honeyman, that is why this recording:
> 
> View attachment 77425


I love this recording. A wonderful performance all round, but I particularly like Emanuela Galli's gorgeously sexy Poppea.


----------



## Morimur




----------



## Morimur

eljr said:


> *Stile Antico
> A Wondrous Mystery: Renaissance Music for Christmas*


A well reviewed disc. Nice choice.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Bruckner 9*


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1982.


----------



## agoukass

Sibelius: Symphony No. 7, Kuolema 
CBSO / Rattle


----------



## TurnaboutVox

*Britten
Variations on a Theme of Frank Bridge, Op. 10 (1937)
Simple Symphony for Strings, Op. 4 (1933-1934)
Elegy for Strings (1928)*
Terje Tonnesen; Camerata Nordica
*
Two Portraits
Lachrymae for Viola and Strings, Op. 48a (1950/1976)*
Catherine Bullock, Viola; Terje Tonnesen, Camerata Nordica
[BIS, 2013]

Mmm, this is terrific stuff, from the (mostly) young Britten.










*Bridge - Works for String Quartet
Phantasie Quartet
Novelletten
Three Idylls
An Irish Melody - Londonderry Air
Sir Roger de Coverley
Sally in Our Alley
Cherry Ripe
Three Pieces*
Maggini Quartet [Naxos, 1995]

Always a pleasure...


----------



## johnnysc

Debussy - La Mer

BBC Symphony Orchestra/Toscanini


----------



## deprofundis

*On the way to Bethlehem*(naxos) there are fews highlght here the first song called dinaresade the last song called melvana and dudul track 12 that is traditional Turkish sound very good, the other piece are ockay not bad but not has thrilling has the affored mention all does the traditional croatian music should be mention and also the traditional bulgarian track 5.Overall a very good collection of ' exotic medieval music' i like it , naxos did a fantastic job.


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1972/3.










Related:

http://larrocha-discography.blogspot.ca/2010/10/blog-post_07.html


----------



## bejart

Jan Vanhal (1739-1813): Sinfonia in C Major, Bryan C15

Riyoko Matsui leading the Haydn Sinfonietta Tokyo


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Mendelssohn, Symphony No. 2*

It may be politically incorrect to play Mendelssohn with these forces, but it's getting my blood pumping.


----------



## EDaddy

http://postimage.org/

Schumann Symphony No. 4
Wiener Philharmoniker; Leonard Bernstein

I find this to be an especially strong interpretation/ performance of Robert's 4th.


----------



## KenOC

Beethoven's Triple in a very nice performance, the newer style with lots of energy, precision, and transparency. Gabetta and accomplices. Blows a bit of the dust off.


----------



## Manxfeeder

KenOC said:


> Beethoven's Triple in a very nice performance, the newer style with lots of energy, precision, and transparency. Gabetta and accomplices. Blows a bit of the dust off.


Ms. Gabetta has an equivocal smile. It reminds me of the Guarnari Quartet's cellist, who said that because of the Triple Concerto, when they get to heaven, every cello player will walk up to Beethoven and punch him in the nose.


----------



## helenora

*Antonio Lotti Dixit Dominus*


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1997, 1998.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Mendelssohn, Symphony No. 3*

I've heard all kinds of interpretations of this piece, but I'm liking it full-bodied. I can get the details from someone else.


----------



## opus55

Wagner: Der Fliegende Holländer










My second Dutchman after Klemperer version.


----------



## Guest

I received this CD today--started with the Weinberg. Whoa, what an intense piece! Very well played and recorded. (It was recorded in Bosendorfer's concert hall in Vienna, so I assume the pianist plays such a piano.


----------



## Blancrocher

Bartok: Piano Concertos (Anda/Fricsay); Stravinsky: Symphonies (Stravinsky cond.)


----------



## padraic




----------



## Balthazar

*J. S. Bach ~ French Suite No. 2 in C minor, BWV 813.* Glenn Gould at the piano.

*Beethoven ~ Piano Trio in E flat, Op. 70, No. 2.* The Stuttgart Piano Trio performs.

*Debussy ~ Études and Images, Books I & II*. Jean-Efflam Bavouzet on the fourth disc of his complete Debussy set.


----------



## Pugg

JOSEPH HAYDN
Symphony in D major, Hob. I:101 "The Clock" 
Symphony in E-flat major, Hob. I:103 "Drum-Roll"


----------



## Pugg

Mahlerian said:


> Belated Saturday Symphony:
> Berlioz: Roméo et Juliette, Les nuits d'été
> Norman et. al, Philadelphia Orchestra, cond. Muti; Baker, Philharmonia Orchestra, cond. Barbirolli
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ..


My all time favourite:tiphat:


----------



## Pugg

EDaddy said:


> http://postimage.org/
> 
> Schumann Symphony No. 4
> Wiener Philharmoniker; Leonard Bernstein
> 
> I find this to be an especially strong interpretation/ performance of Robert's 4th.


How do you rate them against the cycle from my box? (see above)


----------



## EDaddy

Pugg said:


> How do you rate them against the cycle from my box? (see above)


Both are very good. I personally prefer these but that could be because they were the versions I heard first.


----------



## EDaddy

http://postimage.org/

A lively romp.


----------



## Pugg

​*Smetana; String quartet .
Pavel Haas* quartet


----------



## tortkis

The Music of Mario Davidovsky, Vol. 3 (Bridge Records)








http://bridgerecords.com/products/9171

The Manhattan School of Music Percussion Ensemble, Jeffrey Milarsky (conductor), Curtis Macomber (violin), Aleck Karis (piano), Susan Palma Nidel (flute), Maureen Gallagher (viola), Eric Bartlett (violoncello)

Synchronisms No. 5 (1969) for five percussion players and electronic sound
Duo Capriccioso (2003) for violin and piano
Synchronisms No. 6 (1970) for piano and electronic sounds
Quartetto (1987) for flute, violin, viola, and violoncello
Synchronisms No. 9 (1988) for violin and electronic sounds
Chacona (1971) for violin, violoncello, and piano


----------



## Pugg

​
Beethoven; Vestard Shimkus.

EU Variations on a theme of Beethoven

Sonate für Klavier Nr. 3 C-Dur op. 2 Nr. 3 
Sonate für Klavier Nr. 29 B-Dur op. 106 "Große Sonate für das Hammerklavier"


----------



## Guest

Pugg said:


> ​
> Beethoven; Vestard Shimkus.
> 
> EU Variations on a theme of Beethoven
> 
> Sonate für Klavier Nr. 3 C-Dur op. 2 Nr. 3
> Sonate für Klavier Nr. 29 B-Dur op. 106 "Große Sonate für das Hammerklavier"


I highly approve of this recording.  Have you heard his sister's recordings? She's quite good, too. This is her new recording, but I haven't heard it yet.


----------



## Pugg

Kontrapunctus said:


> I highly approve of this recording.  Have you heard his sister's recordings? She's quite good, too. This is her new recording, but I haven't heard it yet.


No, I haven't, I_ never knew he had a sister_
Being looking on the internet but can only find clips on You Tube.
Amazon or JPC.de has no listing samples , but will keep it in mind.
As always: thank you for your input, much appreciated.:tiphat:


----------



## helenora

Heliogabo said:


> This recent purchased cds reminded me this Emily Dickinson's verse: I died for beauty.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really don't remember when was the last time that I got this ammount of musical pleasure. Vivaldi's late music is charged with a very special intensity and inner tension, sometimes even in the fast movements. I can't recommend higher this cds to baroque music lovers.


I'm listening to it right now. Gorgeous! thanks for an inspiring post


----------



## AClockworkOrange

padraic said:


>


I adore this recording, Tennstedt always had divine synergy with the London Philharmonic and the luxury of Lucia Popp for the Soprano is a glorious cherry on top. I am going to have to listen to this recording myself now


----------



## Pugg

​*Joshua Bell's* debut recording for Decca.
Recorded 1988


----------



## Pugg

Next on:

​
*Verdi; Jérusalem.*

Marina Mescheriakova (soprano) Hélène; Marcello Giordani (tenor) Gaston; Roberto Scandiuzzi (bass) Roger; Philippe Rouillon (bass) Le Comte; Simon Edwards (tenor) et al
Fabio Luisi, conducting


----------



## AClockworkOrange

*Beethoven: Symphonies 4 & 5*
Herbert von Karajan & the Philharmonia









The Philharmonia ascendant under Karajan's baton. At this time, with Karajan & Legge the Philharmonia were truly a force to be reckoned with. I think Karajan benefitted greatly from his partnership with Legge, the absence of Karajan's later quirks in production thanks to Legge combined with the well drilled and focussed Philharmonia delivers an excellent pair of performances (and an excellent cycle).

Karajan's work here surpasses what I have heard of his '70's Berlin cycle and leaves what I endured of his '80's Berlin cycle in the dust. I am admittedly curious about his '60's Berlin cycle. It would be interesting to compare but it would have a way to go to surpass the Philharmonia's performances.

The sound quality is excellent. Legge's production work here demonstrates how effective Mono recordings can be when recorded and produced to high standards.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Next on.










This recital finds Schwarzkopf in mostly lighthearted vein, the voice shot through with laughter in songs such as Brahms's _Vergebliches Standchen_, but she can also be serenely eloquent in a song like Mozart's _Abendempfindung_. The silvery tone is always so firm, the legato line held true. What pleasure this set is bringing me!


----------



## elgar's ghost

Continuing with Messiaen over the course of this morning and afternoon.

Vocal - Trois mélodies (1930), Vocalise étude (1935), Poèmes pour Mi - 9 songs (1936), Chants de terre et de ciel - 6 songs(1938) and Harawi - 12 songs (1945):










Orchestral - L'ascension (1932-33), Couleurs de la cité céleste (1963) and Et exspecto resurrectionem mortuorum (1964):










Orchestral/Choral - La Transfiguration de Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-69):


----------



## Pugg

*Schubert; Winterreise*.
_Jonas Kaufmann_/ Helmut Deutsch .


----------



## helenora

Yesterday I watched "The experimenter" , the movie about famous Milgram psychological expriments and there were couple of bars from *Beethoven's 2nd piano concerto*, now I'm listening to it completely with K. Zimmerman


----------



## bejart

Vaclav Vodicka (ca.1720-1774): Violin Sonata in A Major, Op.1, No.5

Jaroslav Sveceny, violin -- Josef Popelka, chamber organ -- Miroslav Petras, cello


----------



## Pugg

​*Mozart; Violin concertos 2 & 4* 
Mutter/ Muti


----------



## realdealblues

*Mozart: Great Mass in C minor, K. 427*

View attachment 77486


Herbert Von Karajan/Berlin Philharmonic
Soloists: Barbara Hendricks, Janet Perry, Peter Schreier, Banjamin Luxon
Organ: David Bell


----------



## Stavrogin

Britten's string quartets - very nice discovery.


----------



## Pugg

*Schubert; Impromptus*.
_Alfred Brendel _


----------



## pmsummer

KINGDOM OF HEAVEN 
*Heinrich Laufenbergand* his contemporaries
Ensemble Dragma
Marc Lewon - direction

_RAMÉE_


----------



## Pugg

​*Beethoven; Trio in E-flat*
_Heifetz/ Primrose/ Piatigorsky._


----------



## Vaneyes

For *Francois Couperin* birthday (1668). Let's all eat cake.


----------



## eljr




----------



## Vaneyes

Kontrapunctus said:


> I received this CD today--started with the Weinberg. Whoa, what an intense piece! Very well played and recorded. (It was recorded in Bosendorfer's concert hall in Vienna, so I assume the pianist plays such a piano.


A first, I think. Triple hands on chins.


----------



## Vaneyes

KenOC said:


> Beethoven's Triple in a very nice performance, the newer style with lots of energy, precision, and transparency. Gabetta and accomplices. Blows a bit of the dust off.


Another pose, just a little too careful for my liking.


----------



## Vaneyes

EDaddy said:


> Schumann Symphony No. 4
> Wiener Philharmoniker; Leonard Bernstein
> 
> I find this to be an especially strong interpretation/ performance of Robert's 4th.


We're amongst friends, you can call him Bob.


----------



## johnnysc

Dvorak - Symphonies Nos. 8 & 9

Berlin Philharmonic/Kubelik


----------



## Vaneyes

Manxfeeder said:


> *Mendelssohn, Symphony No. 2*
> 
> It may be politically incorrect to play Mendelssohn with these forces, but it's getting my blood pumping.
> 
> View attachment 77478


That's the blue pill, not Berliner Philharmoniker.


----------



## Orfeo

*Searching, Restless, yet Wistful & Introspective Pianism*
_*Day one*_

*Kenneth Leighton*
Five Studies, op. 22, Sonatina no. I, Variations, Sonata no. I, Study Variations.
-Angela Brownridge, piano.

*John Ireland*
In Those Days, London Pieces, Sonatina, Greenways, Ballade, The Darkened Valley.
The Almond Trees.***
-Eric Parkin, piano.
-John Lenehan, piano.***

*Sir Lennox Berkeley*
Five Short Pieces, Paysage, Three Pieces, Six Preludes, Sonata, op. 20.
-Christopher Headington, piano.

*Sir Arnold Bax*
Sonatas I & II, Winter Waters.
-Eric Parkin, piano.

*Ernest John Moeran
*Three Piano Pieces, On a May Morning, Three Fancies, Two Legends.
Theme and Variations, Summer Valley.
-Eric Parkin, piano.

*Erkki Melartin*
Six Pieces, The Melancholy Garden, Lyric Pieces, The Mysterious Forest.
Legend I & II.
-Maria Lettberg, piano.

*Samuil Feinberg*
Sonatas VII-XII.
-Nikolaos Samaltanos, piano (nos. IX-XII).
-Christophe Sirodeau, piano (nos. VII, VIII, XII).

:tiphat:


----------



## Pugg

​
*Rossini; Armida.*
_Renée Fleming_/ Kinde/ Francis et al.

*Daniele Gatti conducting *:tiphat:


----------



## realdealblues

*Liszt: Symphonic Poem No. 3 "Les Preludes", S. 97
Liszt: Hungarian Rhapsody No. 2, S. 359/4
Smetana: "Vysearad" & "Die Moldau" from Ma Vlast

View attachment 77488


*Herbert Von Karajan/Berlin Philharmonic


----------



## AClockworkOrange

*Bruckner's Fifth Symphony* performed by *Wilhelm Furtwangler & the Berliner Philharmoniker* 28-10-1942.

The remastering by Music & Arts is phenomenal and so too is this performance :angel:


----------



## OldFashionedGirl

_On Spotify:_







_*Jean Sibelius*_ - Karelia Suite
Luonnotar
Andante Festivo
King Christian
 Finlandia
Gothenburg Symphony Orchestra. Conducted by Neeme Järvi.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Dismissed as tawdry and self-centred at its 1912 premiere by critics at the time, maybe nowadays we are more ready to take at face value the overt heart-on-the-sleeve emotionalism of Elgar's _The Music Makers_, with its many musical references to his own works.

In Boult's magnificent performance, with a radiant Janet Baker its wonderful soloist, I found it profoundly moving when listening today.


----------



## Morimur




----------



## eljr

*Arvo Pärt
De Profundis*


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1958 - '60. This label still garners fond memories from those who remember the classical CD gouging days of The Roaring 80's. EMI Studio was one of relatively few, that were reasonably priced, and provided many truly great performances. :tiphat:


----------



## johnnysc

Bartok - Concerto for Orchestra

Concertgebouw Orchestra, Amsterdam/Dorati


----------



## LHB

Dutilleux and Balakirev Piano Sonatas, performed by Donna Amato.


----------



## jim prideaux

jim prideaux said:


> Madetoja-performed by Sakari and the Iceland S.O.
> 
> Comedy Overture,3rd Symphony and Suites from both 'Okon Fuoko' and 'The Ostrobothnians'......
> 
> while this music might not immediately attract ones attention with repeated listening a certain 'late romantic' charm becomes apparent, enhanced arguably by an impressive Chandos recording......


with repeated listening the 3rd Symphony becomes an increasingly attractive work...highly recommended!


----------



## deprofundis

Im lisening to my last purchase two naxos:

*Adorate Deum *: Gregorian chants for the proper of the mass conduct by Alberto Turco and his nova schola gregoriana

Gregorian is rarely dull, i have high hope for this one, this kind of music so relaxing after a hard day work....

*Music of the troubadours*: ensemble oni wytars and unicorn michael Posch, strange but it did get bad review on amazon yet i enjoy this cd, yes the singer she not the best, but instrumental on this cd a redeemer, it make it a decent cd.I just finish hearing this one.


----------



## Eramirez156

*Cello Concertos Nos.1 & 2*
*Joseph Haydn*

*Cello Concerto*
*Luigi Boccherini*









*Jacqueline du Pre*

*English Chamber Orchestra*
*Daniel Barenboim *

*London Symphony Orchestra*
*Sir John Barbirolli *


----------



## elgar's ghost

My Messiaen binge - concluding part tonight and in the morning.

Vingt regards sur l'enfant-Jésus (1944):










Livre du Saint Sacrement (1984):










Éclairs sur l'au-delà… (1988-92):


----------



## Balthazar

*Mozart ~ Fantasy in C minor, K 475.* Mitsuko Uchida at the piano.

*Shostakovich ~ Piano Trio No. 2 in E minor, Op. 67.* Martha Argerich, Maxim Vengerov, and Gautier Capuçon

*Shostakovich ~ String Quartet No. 8 in C minor, Op. 110.* The Emerson Quartet performs.


----------



## George O

Ottorino Respighi (1879-1936)

Ancient Dances and Airs for Lute, Suites 1, 2, 3

Philharmonia Hungarica / Antal Dorati

on Mercury (Chicago), from 1959

5 stars


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Schumann, Symphonies Nos. 3 and 4; Bruckner, Symphony No. 4*

On first listen, I didn't take to Karajan's Schumann. His Bruckner is a different story.


----------



## Figleaf

*The Pupils of Liszt: José Vanna da Motta and Arthur Friedheim*










Historical piano recordings.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Bruckner, Symphony No. 1*


----------



## DiesIraeCX

*Stravinsky - Petrushka*

*Igor Stravinsky*: _Petrushka_ (Claudio Abbado/London Symphony Orchestra)

Petrushka (French: Pétrouchka; Russian: Петрушка) is a ballet burlesque in four scenes. It was composed in 1910-11 and revised in 1947. Igor Stravinsky composed the music, and, with Alexandre Benois, fashioned the libretto. Michel Fokine choreographed the ballet; Benois designed the sets and costumes. Petrushka was first performed by Sergei Diaghilev's Ballets Russes at the Théâtre du Châtelet in Paris on 13 June 1911. Vaslav Nijinsky portrayed Petrushka with Tamara Karsavina as the Ballerina. Alexandre Orlov portrayed the Moor, and Enrico Cecchetti the Charlatan. (from Wikipedia article)


----------



## Mahlerian

Sibelius: Symphony No. 6
Bournemouth Symphony Orchestra, cond. Berglund


----------



## bejart

Jiri Druzecky (1745-1819): Oboe Concerto in C Major

Petr Altrichter conducting the Pardubice Chamber Philharmonic Orchestra -- Jan Adamus, oboe


----------



## DiesIraeCX

*Lohengrin - Act I*

*Richard Wagner*: _Lohengrin_ (Sir Georg Solti - Vienna Philharmonic)

Act I

- Placido Domingo
- Jessye Norman
- Dietrich Fischer-Dieskau


----------



## Vaneyes

Not long ago, for an hour or so, I was forced to venture into the wild with automobile. Good to be back in safe haven, listening to a new arrival (rec.1987).


----------



## brotagonist

I listened to Penderecki's Symphony 7 'Seven Gates of Jerusalem' about a year ago and was somewhat underwhelmed, concluding that his later works were somewhat hit and miss, this being a miss (and his concerti being hits). Well, I decided to hear it again tonight and I think this is quite a bit more impressive than I had first thought


----------



## Vaneyes

brotagonist said:


> I listened to Penderecki's Symphony 7 'Seven Gates of Jerusalem' about a year ago and was somewhat underwhelmed, concluding that his later works were somewhat hit and miss, this being a miss (and his concerti being hits). Well, I decided to hear it again tonight and I think this is quite a bit more impressive than I had first thought


The mind is a dynamic theater.


----------



## Blancrocher

Grieg: Lyric Pieces (Gilels); Janacek: String Quartets (Prazak)


----------



## brotagonist

GregMitchell said:


> ...Elgar's _The Music Makers_...


As for the other work on the album, The Dream of Gerontius: I heard it for the first time a few days ago and was favourably impressed. I will be seeking out more of his works in the weeks to come.



Vaneyes said:


> Not long ago, for an hour or so, I was forced to venture into the wild with automobile. Good to be back in safe haven...


Glad you made it back safely! It sounds like it was an unscheduled wilderness tour?


----------



## bejart

Mozart: Fantasia in D Minor, KV 387

Mitsuko Uchida, piano


----------



## Heliogabo

Pugg said:


> ​*Joshua Bell's* debut recording for Decca.
> Recorded 1988


And my debut listening to Bell's playing as well. Fantastic album.


----------



## agoukass

Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances, Vocalise
CBSO / Rattle


----------



## Pugg

Rachmaninov: Preludes


----------



## OldFashionedGirl

_On Spotify:_







*Luigi Nono -*_ Como una ola de fuerza y luz_
_ ...sofferte onde serene... For Piano & Magnetic Tape _
_Contrapunto dialettico alla mente, for Magnetic Tape_
My first time listening to this composer. Music God help me!


----------



## starthrower




----------



## science

Had this on fairly loud as I drove my wife and her sister into Death Valley today. At the end, my sister-in-law broke into applause. Do whatever you want with the music of course, and condemn me as much as you like for what I did with it, but _I_ say it makes a fine soundtrack to the visual awe of Death Valley.


----------



## Pugg

​
AARON COPLAND
Organ Symphony • Symphony No. 3


----------



## agoukass

Brahms: Double Concerto in A minor, Op. 102

Jascha Heifetz, violin
Gregor Piatigorsky, cello
RCA Victor Symphony Orchestra / Alfred Wallenstein


----------



## Pugg

agoukass said:


> View attachment 77506
> 
> 
> Brahms: Double Concerto in A minor, Op. 102
> 
> Jascha Heifetz, violin
> Gregor Piatigorsky, cello
> RCA Victor Symphony Orchestra / Alfred Wallenstein


Unmissable for every violist lovers :tiphat:


----------



## KenOC

Beethoven, String Quartet in A minor Op. 132. One of the greatest works played by the Camerata Nordica in string orchestra transcription. This set has all the late quartets. Recommended.


----------



## Pugg

​*Vivaldi; Concerti *
Herbert von Karajan


----------



## Azol

science said:


> Had this on fairly loud as I drove my wife and her sister into Death Valley today. At the end, my sister-in-law broke into applause. Do whatever you want with the music of course, and condemn me as much as you like for what I did with it, but _I_ say it makes a fine soundtrack to the visual awe of Death Valley.


The intensity of the Finale is unmatched on record!


----------



## ArtMusic




----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Ooooooh Oliveros! I have been rather curious about this composer a few times this year and now I am getting acquainted with these gorgeous electronic works.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Richard Hickox's award winning recording of Vaughan Williams's magnificent London symphony.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

brotagonist said:


> As for the other work on the album, The Dream of Gerontius: I heard it for the first time a few days ago and was favourably impressed. I will be seeking out more of his works in the weeks to come.


I love *The Dream of Gerontius* too, and Boult's recording is doubtless one of the best. However my favourite recording is the Barbirolli, again with Janet Baker as a peerless Angel.


----------



## Pugg

​*Verdi; la Forza del Destino.*
_Price/ Tucker/ Verret_/ et al.
Maestro Schippers conducting .


----------



## Wood

SCHWARZKOPF 1915-2006 (EMI Classics)










Having played through the 5 CD box, and her diverse repertoire, I found that I was less keen on her attempts at Baroque music and British songs (Danny Boy, strewth!).

Nevertheless, this is a great box set, which is presumably already owned by the aficionados of this parish.


----------



## Ariasexta

Die musik.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Wood said:


> SCHWARZKOPF 1915-2006 (EMI Classics)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Having played through the 5 CD box, and her diverse repertoire, I found that I was less keen on her attempts at Baroque music and British songs (Danny Boy, strewth!).
> 
> Nevertheless, this is a great box set, which is presumably already owned by the aficionados of this parish.


I actually find her version of _Danny Boy_ very touching, for all (or maybe because of) its peculiarly accented English.

I've recently acquired the Warner box of all her recital albums - hours of pleasure ahead of me.


----------



## Wood

GregMitchell said:


> I actually find her version of _Danny Boy_ very touching, for all (or maybe because of) its peculiarly accented English.
> 
> I've recently acquired the Warner box of all her recital albums - hours of pleasure ahead of me.


Yes, I know what you mean, although it can take a while to appreciate a singer who is expanding into repertoire that is quite different from their normal stuff. I always think of Peter Pears singing lieder or Gerard Souzay doing baroque as being tastes that need to be patiently acquired.

That collection looks really good. Enjoy!


----------



## worov

Vittorio Giannini :


----------



## Ariasexta

Ariasexta said:


> View attachment 77512
> View attachment 77513
> 
> 
> Die musik.


Guess Many may not have the patience to go through a whole harpsichord suite at a time. A good idea to get listening easier: just feel free to skip the tracks, but in case of this program of English Suites, my favorites are the preludes, allemandes, sarandandes, I usually listen to a prelude and then an allemande from a same suite, or a sarabande and then a gigue.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

I know nothing about this composer, just decided to search 'electroacoustic' in Spotify and this was one thing that came up. Wow. Wow. Wow. 80s and 90s compositions, composed with analogue synthesisers. Contrary to the genius depicted in my current avatar (Delia Derbyshire) who rejected synthesisers in electronic music and believed electronic music should be 'hand made' with tapes etc, I think synthesisers are pretty awesome.


----------



## schigolch




----------



## Figleaf

Wood said:


> Yes, I know what you mean, although it can take a while to appreciate a singer who is expanding into repertoire that is quite different from their normal stuff. I always think of Peter Pears singing lieder or Gerard Souzay doing baroque as being tastes that need to be patiently acquired.
> 
> That collection looks really good. Enjoy!


Peter Pears singing lieder = taste worth acquiring

Gerard Souzay doing baroque = a really regrettable venture by a singer who didn't have the technique for florid music. It isn't likely to sound any better on further acquaintance. Too bad, since from almost any of his other recordings he seems like a man who could do no wrong.

:kiss:


----------



## Pugg

​
Donizetti-Liszt: Reminiscence of "Lucia di Lammermoor"
Schubert.-Liszt: Die Forelle (The Trout)
Verdi-Liszt: Concert Paraphrase on "Rigoletto"
Schubert.-Liszt: Serenade (Hark! Hark! The Lark)
Wagner-Liszt: Spinning Chorus from "The Flying Dutchman"
Chopin-Liszt: Meine Freuden, Op. 74, No. 12
Chopin-Liszt: Mädchen's Wunsch, Op. 74, No. 1
Schumann-Liszt: Widmung, Op. 25, No. 1
Schumann-Liszt: Frühlingsnacht, Op. 39, No. 12


----------



## worov

Luis Gianneo :


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Now something acoustic yeah....


----------



## Pugg

​*Eleana Souliotis* : The Voice of :tiphat:


----------



## elgar's ghost

Bartók and Janáček this afternoon, represented by these two great Decca sets.

Bartók - Concerto for Orchestra Sz116 (1942-43 - rev. 1945), Dance Suite Sz77 (1923), Hungarian Sketches Sz97 (1931), Romanian Folk Dances Sz68 (1917), Music for Strings, Percussion & Celesta Sz106 (1936), Divertimento Sz113 (1939) and Suite from "The Miraculous Mandarin" Sz73 (by 1926):










Janáček - Sinfonietta (1926), Taras Bulba (1915-18), Lachian Dances (1924), Suite for String Orchestra (1877), Sextet for Flute, Oboe, Clarinet, Bass Clarinet, Bassoon & Horn - "Mládí" (1924), Capriccio for Piano Left-Hand & Chamber Ensemble (1926) and Concertino for Piano & Chamber Ensemble (1925):


----------



## Tsaraslondon

More from the Schwarzkopf box.

Schwarzkopf had misgivings about recording with Gieseking, just as she had with Fischer. She worried about matching the timing and sonority of his playing, which was all without pedal. She knew that "all the embellishments, the slides and whatever, that creep in by fault were completely out."

In the event the partnership worked wonderfully and the recital achieved classic status, and is possibly the greatest single recital of Mozart songs ever committed to disc.


----------



## bejart

Giuseppe Tartini (1692-1770): Flute Concerto in G Major

Giorgio Bernasconi conducting the Accademia Strumentale Italiana -- Marzio Conti, flute


----------



## LHB

dam


----------



## Pugg

​*Haydn; String quartets Op.70 2-4*
_Alban Berg Quartett _


----------



## Flamme

Not Justina.


----------



## JD Reyes

Isaac Albéniz: Reves Op. 101


----------



## Heliogabo

I'm thankful with Vaneyes whose posts inspired my discovering of *Mondonville*.










_Six sonates Op. 3_
Les musiciens du Louvre
Marc Minkowski

This is a terrific album. The playing of _les musiciens_ is superb. I'm very happy of starting my day like this.


----------



## Pugg

Next on:
​*Gershwin/ Bernstein ; Rhapsody in blue/ Symphonic dances* .
_Leonard Bernstein_


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Mahler, Symphony No. 3.*

I just have time for the finale, but I'm needing to feel the love.


----------



## deprofundis

*Jon Leifs *: saga symphony on Bis(label), yes i decide to lisen to modernist a bit, medieval and renaissance is great but i was stuck in the 13th century, i needed to time warp back into our era for a while.


----------



## Eramirez156

*Das Lied Von Der Erde*
*Gustav Mahler*









* Jon Vickers 
Jessye Norman
London Symphony Orchestra*

*Colin Davis*

_Philips ‎- 6514 112 _

Released 1982


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Giving the new Pappano recording of *Aida* a second spin. I still think its best elements are its Radames (Kaufmann) and conductor (Pappano). Aida and Amneris are both good, but have been bettered in other sets I think. Harteros is an appealing singer, and dramatically involved in all she does, but her essentially lyrical voice is taxed to the limits at times, more than Freni, who might also be considered on the light side. Semenchuk certainly has the right voice for Amneris, but I still prefer Baltsa on the Karajan set, who makes Amneris a much more vulnerable figure than she usually is. Tezier's Amonasro is excellent, the two basses (Scrott and Spotti) nicely contrasted.

All in all an extremely worthwhile *Aida* fit to sit on the shelf beside some of the great sets of the past.


----------



## Ariasexta

Current Winamp playlist: 

1-Andre Campra:Salve Regina 5:49 Paul Agnew, Les Arts Florissants,Virgin Classics
2-F.Couperin: Audite omnes et expavescite 10:09 Paul Agnew, Les Arts Florissants,Virgin Classics, 
3-JS Bach: Courante (English Suite No.5 ) 2:51 Gustav Leonhardt, Seon 
4-Andre Campra: Florete prata 9:10 Paul Agnew, Les Arts Florissants, Virgin Classics, Virgin Classics
5-JS Bach: Sarabande 4:00 (English Suite No.5 ) Gustav Leonhardt, Seon 
6-Jean Baptiste Gouffet: Premiere lecon et repons 20:25 Franck-Emmanuel Comte, Le Concert de l'Hôstel Dieu, Pierre Verany

Running Time: 52:25


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1948 - '55.


----------



## Pugg

*Catalani: La Wally*
1968 recording (Fausto Cleva)


----------



## Pugg

Manxfeeder said:


> *Mahler, Symphony No. 3.*
> 
> I just have time for the finale, but I'm needing to feel the love.
> 
> View attachment 77518


If you had to choose, between this recording and his other on DG, which one is your favourite


----------



## LHB

Now: 





Before that:





After:


----------



## starthrower

I've never been much of a Hanson listener, but I thought I'd give
this one a try. Recommended to romantics.


----------



## Wood

VERDI "Macbeth" Cappuccilli,Verret,Ghiaurov,Lucheti -_Abbado_ 1975 Scala










Watched on a scratchy YT vid.

Probably the best Lady Mac. I've _seen _so far.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Bruckner, Symphony No. 5*


----------



## Vronsky

*Hector Berlioz: Harold en Italie*










Hector Berlioz: Harold en Italie Op. 16
Sir Colin Davis *·* Yehudi Menuhin *·* Philharmonia Orchestra


----------



## Badinerie

Leontyne Price Nice Compilation LP


----------



## agoukass

Horowitz plays Scarlatti. Need I say more?


----------



## Vronsky

*Hector Berlioz: Symphonie funèbre et triomphale*










Hector Berlioz: Symphonie funèbre et triomphale
Sir Colin Davis *·* London Symphony Orchestra & Chorus


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Mozart, Symphony No. 41*


----------



## senza sordino

A Benjamin Britten festival here. I've packed away my CDs because I'm moving at the end of the month. I'm not sure how often I'll be here for the next few weeks. 
Sinfonia da Requiem, Four Sea Interludes, Passacaglia and An American Overture
View attachment 77527

String Quartets 1,2&3
View attachment 77528

Variations on a theme of Frank Bridge, Simple Symphony, Prelude and Fugue
View attachment 77529

Les Illuminations, Serenade for tenor horn and strings, Nocturne
View attachment 77530

Violin concerto and cello symphony
View attachment 77531


----------



## Dr Johnson

No. 4


----------



## Open Lane

Schubert - Piano Sonatas disc 4/9


----------



## jim prideaux

Madetoja-1st and 2nd Symphonies performed by Sakari and the Iceland S.O.

while it might be the case that on initial listening the music of Madetoja can arguably appear lacking in 'personality' there is no doubt that with further consideration one can begin to really appreciate the craft and artistry of a composer who may have been overshadowed by his more illustrious compatriot!


----------



## Guest

I bought this set yesterday at an actual CD/record store, Amoeba Music in San Francisco! I started with the Carnegie Hall all-Beethoven recital . Lordy, he plays the daylights out of Op.57--too bad the coda has some glaring wrong notes, but still, it's an incredibly intense performance.


----------



## worov

Dvorak :


----------



## Haydn man

Perfect listening after a long day


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Mendelssohn, Symphonies Nos. 1 and 5*


----------



## Blancrocher

Schubert's Arpeggione Sonata, Schumann's Märchenbilder, etc. (Bashmet/Muntian); Trout Quintet (Schiff/Hagen)


----------



## elgar's ghost

senza sordino said:


> A Benjamin Britten festival here. I've packed away my CDs because I'm moving at the end of the month. I'm not sure how often I'll be here for the next few weeks.


Hope it all goes smoothly.


----------



## Eramirez156

*The Execution Of Stepan Razin *
*Shostakovich*









* Vitaly Gromadsky
RSFSR Russian Chorus
Moscow Philharmonic*

*Kiril Kondrashin*

_Poem By Yevgeny Yevtuseko_


----------



## gHeadphone

Some fine fine Gershwin


----------



## johnnysc

Berlioz - Messe solennelle

Orchestre Révolutionnaire et Romantique/Gardiner


----------



## bejart

Franz Schubert (1797-1828): Symphony No.9 in C Major

Sir Adrian Boult conducting the BBC Symphony Orchestra


----------



## George O

Aram Khachaturian (1903-1978)

Sonata-fantasia for unaccompanied cello (1974)

Natalia Shakhovskaya, cello

Trio for clarinet, violin, and piano (1932)

Rafael Bagdasarian, clarinet
Victor Pikaizen, violin
Arnold Kaplan, piano

Sonata-monologue for unaccompanied violin (1975)

Victor Pikaizen, violin

on Melodiya (USSR), from 1978

5 stars


----------



## DiesIraeCX

*JS Bach Violin Concertos*

*J.S. Bach*: _Violin Concertos BWV 1041, 1042, 1043_ (Petra Mullejans and Gottfried von der Goltz)


----------



## elgar's ghost

BB before bedtime.

Violin Sonata no.1 Sz75 (1921), Violin Sonata no.2 Sz76 (1922), Contrasts for Clarinet, Violin & Piano Sz111 (1938), Sonata for 2 Pianos & Percussion Sz110 (1937) and Suite no.2 for Small Orchestra - arr. for 2 Pianos (1905-07 - arr. 1941):


----------



## elgar's ghost

George O said:


> Aram Khachaturian (1903-1978)
> 
> Sonata-fantasia for unaccompanied cello (1974)
> Natalia Shakhovskaya, cello
> 
> Trio for clarinet, violin, and piano (1932)
> 
> Rafael Bagdasarian, clarinet
> Victor Pikaizen, violin
> Arnold Kaplan, piano
> 
> Sonata-monologue for unaccompanied violin (1975)Victor Pikaizen, violin
> 
> on Melodiya (USSR), from 1978
> 
> 5 stars


I was unaware that these late solo pieces had been recorded - if they're available on CD I'll have to hunt them down some day (along with the Sonata-Song for Solo Viola).


----------



## SixFootScowl

Bela Bartok piano concertos #2 and #3 from this set:








What all is on this set is listed on the back cover image.
Easier to read and more comprehensive TRACK LIST HERE.

EDIT: Even better than the piano concertos is the Bartok Rhapsody for Piano and Orchestra op. 1 (also on this set).


----------



## Balthazar

*J. S. Bach ~ Partita No. 2 in D minor for Solo Violin, BWV 1004.* Gidon Kremer goes all out.

*Granados ~ Goyescas (a.k.a. Los majos enamorados).* Clavichorder's thread on Spanish piano music reminded me how wonderful these pieces are. From the complete set with Martin Jones at the piano.

*Cage ~ Bacchanale for Prepared Piano.* Michel Legrand at the (prepared) piano.


----------



## George O

elgars ghost said:


> I was unaware that these late solo pieces had been recorded - if they're available on CD I'll have to hunt them down some day (along with the Sonata-Song for Solo Viola).


I love them. I don't have any idea if they ever made it to CD, though.


----------



## Faustian

Johann Sebastian Bach
BWV 4; Christ lag in Todesbanden
Masaaki Suzuki: Bach Collegium Japan










I recently started Gardiner's book _Bach: Music in the Castle of Heaven_ and felt inspired to put this on...


----------



## deprofundis

*Jacopo da Bologna *out of the codex faenza on naxos, i really like is work kinda gentle raffinated, great music of the 14 th century, he had become one of my favorite composer of this century.I highly recommend Codex Faenza for anyone interested in pretty medieval music, i would like to thank personally Micheal Posch for offering us this wonderfull rendition of early instrumental medieval music.If you bash this cd you will get hell from me.Common on the same cd we have guillaume de Machaut and fransceco Landini the father of the madrigals.Great selection of works.


----------



## Blancrocher

Dallapiccola: Il Prigionero (Salonen)


----------



## Guest

I bought this used LP yesterday. OK, if you need a blast of jaw-dropping, audacious virtuosity, then look no further! No one plays Alkan like this guy. Good sound for the era.


----------



## bejart

Antonio Rosetti (1750-1792): Horn Concerto in E Major

Johannes Moesus conducting the Kurpfalzisches Kammerorchester -- Saran Willis, horn


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Tchaikovsky, Symphony No. 5*


----------



## Pugg

​
Liszt: Consolations
Liszt: Liebestraum No.


----------



## Pugg

starthrower said:


> I've never been much of a Hanson listener, but I thought I'd give
> this one a try. Recommended to romantics.


I have those in one of my Mercury boxes, learned a lot about a lots of music :tiphat:


----------



## Pugg

Badinerie said:


> Leontyne Price Nice Compilation LP


I ma glad that I am not the only Price lover:tiphat:


----------



## starthrower

Violin Concertos 1, 3, & 7

No. 7 is great! Between Rihm and Bacewicz, I've got a lot of modern music to sink my ears into!


----------



## Pugg

​_Delightful disc of Russian music.
Sir George Solti _


----------



## brotagonist

I don't know where to put this  but it was an aspect of listening, so this thread will probably do.

I found a Chinese 'rip' of the 4-part BBC series _Symphony_, hosted by Simon Russell Beale, on You Tube. I had watched the first part about 2 weeks ago (on Haydn and Mozart, also CPE Bach, I think?), so I decided to watch the other three parts today. Three hours was quite a marathon and I am bedazzled by the marvellous music I heard.

I have been vacillating in my acceptance of some composers and the series has made me seriously reconsider them: Berlioz, Vaughan Williams, Sibelius, Copland, in particular... even Elgar's Second Symphony, which I never quite felt comfortable with, and Berlioz's Symphonie fantastique, with which I have had a like-not love relationship. I really should approach Berlioz's Roméo et Juliette again, too, since it is this week's SS selection (but I wish it didn't have vocals ).

It was a very good programme! It taught me a lot about not just music I know a little about (I think I was at least passingly familiar with every piece discussed), but about music I am very familiar with, too. But Stravinsky, Prokofiev and Schoenberg's symphonies were not even mentioned  but I know they couldn't mention every composer.


----------



## Pugg

Next on:

​
CARL NIELSEN
Symphony No. 2, op. 16 "The Four Temperaments" 
Symphony No. 4, op. 29 "The Inextinguishable"


----------



## worov

Paul Creston :


----------



## helenora

*Benedetto Marcello Concerti grossi op.1* I didn't know he was a judge as well. But for sure everyone knows his brother's oboe concerto


----------



## Pugg

​
J. Strauss II: Graduation Ball - Ballet Suite (arr. Dorati); Gluck & Grétry: Ballet suites


----------



## Tsaraslondon

More from the Schwarzkopf box.

We might find madrigals accompanied by piano somewhat anachronistic now, though the overtly expressive style of the singers is probably more in line with today's thinking than that which immediately followed these recordings, when singers were encouraged to perform in a vibrato-less, faceless fashion.

What is not in doubt is the perfect blend of the two voices, it often being impossible to work out who is singing what. A lovely disc.


----------



## Pugg

​
*The Age of Bel Canto.*

Wonderful selection of arias / duets and trios

_Dame Joan Sutherland/ Marilyn Horne / Richard Conrad._


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

I don't like it when composers are imitating the sound of another style....and I find that when Adès's piano concerto 'In Seven Days' pretends to be Ligeti the music seems very weak, whereas the fully Adès sounding sections (most of it) is pretty magnificent. The Nancarrow is epic!










Adams's piano concerto (and two other orchestral works) are more 'original' I suppose, but I like Adams less than Adès. Nice to hear another fantastic piano concerto though.


----------



## AClockworkOrange

​
*Beethoven: Symphonies No. 2 & No. 4*
Herbert von Karajan & Berliner Philharmoniker ('60's Cycle)

*Richard Strauss: Till Eulenspiegels Lustige Streiche*
Rudolf Kempe & Staatskapelle Dresden


----------



## aleazk

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> I don't like it when composers are imitating the sound of another style....and I find that when Adès's piano concerto 'In Seven Days' pretends to be Ligeti the music seems very weak, whereas the fully Adès sounding sections (most of it) is pretty magnificent. The Nancarrow is epic!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Adams's piano concerto (and two other orchestral works) are more 'original' I suppose, but I like Adams less than Adès. Nice to hear another fantastic piano concerto though.


And how is it then that you like Brett Dean's String Quintet ''Epitaphs'', with its obviously Ligetian fourth movement?


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Walton wrote the role of Cressida with Schwarzkopf in mind, but she never sang it on stage, so we are doubly lucky to have these excerpts conducted by the composer.

Schwarzkopf is in glorious voice, pouring out gorgeous tone in the soaringly lyrical phrases with which the role abounds.

The opera was not a success at its premiere, nor has it ever gained a foothold on the repertoire, possibly because, by the mid 1950s, such Romantic style was no longer considered relevant.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

aleazk said:


> And how is it then that you like Brett Dean's String Quintet ''Epitaphs'', with its obviously Ligetian fourth movement?


Slightly derivative I think...however I find more similarities between Dean's aesthetics and Ligeti's aesthetics so the fourth movement doesn't sound as out of place within that work as the certain Ligetian passages in the Adès do. I like it when a composer alters another style to make it their own, but I don't like imitation for the sake of it. Brett Dean is best at Brett Dean. Ligeti is best at Ligeti. Adès is best at Adès.


----------



## Pugg

​*Beethoven; Piano concerto's,3 & 5*
_Serkin/ Bernstein_


----------



## johnnysc

Purcell - Dido and Aeneas

Janet Baker

English Chamber Orchestra/Anthony Lewis


----------



## bejart

Jean Baptiste Loeillet (1680-1730): Trio Sonata in B Minor

Eroica Trio: Erika Nickrenz, piano -- Adela Pena, viollin -- Sara Sant'Ambrogio, cello


----------



## Blancrocher

Beethoven: Triple Concerto, Violin Concerto (Mutter/Karajan); Piano Sonatas 18-22 (Gulda)


----------



## elgar's ghost

Bartók and Bernstein today.

Bartók - Sonata for Solo Violin Sz98 (1944) and 44 Duos for Two Violins Sz117 (1931):










Bernstein - Overture from "Candide" (1956), Symphonic Dances from "West Side Story" (1961), Symphonic Suite from "On the Waterfront" (1955), Ballet - "Fancy Free" (1944), Suites 1 & 2 from the Ballet - "Dybbuk" (1975) and Concerto for Orchestra - "Jubilee Games (1986 - rev. 1989):


----------



## Pugg

​*Rachmaninov; Piano concerto 3
Gavrilov/ Muti.*


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Helen Grime writes wonderful wonderful music. I am wallowing in a heavenly sonic mud hole and covering my body and soul with the timbres, rhythms, melodies and harmonies of the works featured on this disc:


----------



## Pugg

Debussy: La fille aux cheveux de lin; Clair de lune
Faure: Pavane; Sicilienne
Francaix: L'Horloge de flore
Odermatt: Ete
Ravel: Pavane pour une infante defunte
d'Indy: Fantaisie
Satie: Gymnopedie Nr. 1
Hahn: A Chloris

Transcriptions for Oboe & Orchestra
*Albrecht Mayer *.


----------



## pmsummer

VICTORIA
_Missa Dum complerentur
Missa Simile est regnum cœlorum_
*Tomas Luis de Victoria*
Christ Church Cathedral Choir, Oxford
Stephen Darlington - director

_Nimbus_


----------



## Pugg

​*Mozart; Concert aria's*
_Teresa Berganza _


----------



## starthrower

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Helen Grime writes wonderful wonderful music. I am wallowing in a heavenly sonic mud hole and covering my body and soul with the timbres, rhythms, melodies and harmonies of the works featured on this disc:


Good disc! I bought it last year along with a couple of their sampler CDs, and the 4 disc Songbook.


----------



## Orfeo

*Searching, Restless, yet Wistful & Introspective Pianism*
_*Day two*_

*Kenneth Leighton*
Sonata no. II, Conflicts, Four Romantic Pieces, Fantasia Contrappuntistica.
Sonatina no. II, Nine Variations, Sonata, Preludes, etc.
-Angela Brownridge, piano.

*Henri Dutilleux*
Sonata (1948), Trois Preludes, Au gre des ondes, Etude, etc.
-John Chen, piano.

*Alexander Tcherepnin*
Toccata no. I, Eight Preludes, Seven Etudes.
-Murray McLachlan, piano.

*Boris Tchaikovsky*
Piano Sonata I & II, Eight Pieces for Children, Pentatonica, Natural Modes.
Sonatina.
-Olga Solovieva, piano.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

For her next three recitals, Schwarzkopf and Legge turned to more popular fare, starting with this one called _Songs You Love_, which includes such favourites as Dvorak's _Songs my mother taught me_ (sung in English), Grieg's _Ich liebe dich_ (in German), Hahn's _Si mes vers avaient des ailes_ and Tchaikovsky's _Nur wer die Sehnsucht kennt_, as well as lighter songs by Strauss and Wolf, and traditional Swiss folk songs, that Schwarzkopf would often use as encores.

Schwarzkopf unerringly captures the mood of each song, making no concessions towards their popularity. I'm rather fond of the opening _Drink to me only_, sung in clearly articulated, if slightly accented English, but all have their attractions, not least the Tchaikovsky which has the quiet intensity of a mini operatic scena.


----------



## Vasks

_Boom, Crash, Tick Tick, Boom_


----------



## Pugg

*Manuel de Falla; Nights in the gardens of Spain.*
_Margrit Weber/ Kubelik _


----------



## Vaneyes

Samplings for *Borodin* birthday (1833), and *Piston* death day (1976).


----------



## Vaneyes

Pugg said:


> ​_Delightful disc of Russian music.
> Sir George Solti _


Marvelous photo, thank you, Pugg.


----------



## Vaneyes

Manxfeeder said:


> *Tchaikovsky, Symphony No. 5*


A HvK-like pose. No hand on chin.


----------



## Vaneyes

Heliogabo said:


> I'm thankful with Vaneyes whose posts inspired my discovering of *Mondonville*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Six sonates Op. 3_
> Les musiciens du Louvre
> Marc Minkowski
> 
> This is a terrific album. The playing of _les musiciens_ is superb. I'm very happy of starting my day like this.


Thank you for your kind words, Heliogabo. And I must continue to thank Les Arts Florissants and William Christie, from their Paris concert last year. :tiphat:


----------



## Vaneyes

OldFashionedGirl said:


> _On Spotify:_
> View attachment 77505
> 
> *Luigi Nono -*_ Como una ola de fuerza y luz_
> _ ...sofferte onde serene... For Piano & Magnetic Tape _
> _Contrapunto dialettico alla mente, for Magnetic Tape_
> My first time listening to this composer. Music God help me!


Good goin', OFG. Like your first sky dive. Trust your 'chute packer.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mozart; Don Giovanni.*
_Wächter/ Sutherland/Alfa et al.
Carlo Maria Guilini _conducting :tiphat:


----------



## Heliogabo

Ricardo Mutti conducting the Philarmonia Orchestra, and beautiful singing by the Philarmonia Chorus and soloists Teresa Berganza and Lucia Valentini. Mind energizing music.


----------



## pmsummer

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Helen Grime writes wonderful wonderful music. I am wallowing in a heavenly sonic mud hole and covering my body and soul with the timbres, rhythms, melodies and harmonies of the works featured on this disc:


OK, I'll bite... and bought. How could I resist a "heavenly sonic mud hole"?


----------



## pmsummer

LE NYMPHE DI RHENO, OP.8, VOL.2
_The Nymphs of the Rhine_
*Johannes Schenck*
Les Voix Humaines

_Naxos_


----------



## Irishsquid

New member. First post.


----------



## Sonata

Specifically, Siegfried


----------



## Sonata

Irishsquid said:


> New member. First post.
> 
> View attachment 77555


Knockout choice for a first post!:wave: Welcome!


----------



## Easy Goer

Joseph Rogatchewsky - Historic Recordings-1927-33.


----------



## jim prideaux

Dvorak-7th Symphony performed by Jansons and the Oslo Phil.


----------



## Vronsky

*Berlioz & Mendelssohn*










Hector Berlioz: Symphonie fantastique 
André Cluytens · Philharmonia Orchestra










Felix Mendelssohn: Midsummer Night's Dream (CD 3)
Vladimir Ashkenazy *·* Deutsches Symphonie-Orchester Berlin


----------



## Kivimees

Some English strings:









My favourites on this CD - Parry's An English Suite and Elgar's Serenade. (Nice cover picture too.)


----------



## Flamme

The village where mr Chopin was born


----------



## Dr Johnson

No. 6


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Irishsquid said:


> New member. First post.
> 
> View attachment 77555


Welcome! I do love this symphony!


----------



## johnnysc

Mozart - Requiem

Edith Mathis

Vienna Philharmonic/Bohm


----------



## realdealblues

*Mahler: Symphony No. 9*

View attachment 77557


Herbert Von Karajan/Berlin Philharmonic [1980, Studio]

Followed by...

View attachment 77558


Herbert Von Karajan/Berlin Philharmonic [1982, Live]

Yes, I know plenty of folks don't like Karajan's Mahler, but I find both of these recordings highly enjoyable. The Berlin Philharmonic sounds absolutely gorgeous. There really isn't a lot of differences between these two versions on the whole. A few minor things here and there. Karajan's tempos are broad with plenty of gripping moments. There is great forward momentum here and a lot of perspective which Karajan injected into these recordings. I know they won't be everyone's cup of tea but they still have a lot to offer in my opinion and are both worth hearing.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Continuing with Bartók and Bernstein for this evening...

Bartok - Rhapsodies for Violin & Piano no.1 Sz86 (1928 - rev. 1935/44)and no.2 Sz89 (1928 - rev. 1935/44), Andante for Violin & Piano (1902), Piano Quintet Sz23 (1903-04), String Quartet no.1 Sz40 (1908-09), no.2 Sz67 (1915-17) and no.3 Sz85 (1927):

















Bernstein - Chichester Psalms for Mixed Chorus, Boy Soloist & Orchestra (1965), Symphony no.1 - "Jeremiah" (1942) and no.2 for Piano & Orchestra - "The Age of Anxiety" (1947-49 - rev. 1965):


----------



## Mahlerian

Sessions: Piano Sonata No. 2
David Holzman









Chin: Etudes for piano
Yejin Gil









Sampling the second recording (of three, currently, the most recent one being on BIS) of these Etudes. Personally, I prefer the earlier one, which I own on CD, but it's nice to hear a different take.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

A couple of 20th century warhorses. Better than I remembered from last time I listened ti these actually. :lol:


----------



## Eramirez156

*Klavierquintett Op. 34 *
*Johannes Brahms*









*Maurizio Pollini
Quartetto Italiano*


----------



## jim prideaux

Melartin-2nd and 4th Symphonies performed by Leonid Grin and the Tampere Philharmonic


----------



## Open Lane

Debussy - complete piano works


Only into the first few etudes. This is extremely refreshing and some of the best music i've ever heard. My only complaint is the wide use of dynamics. That was the only complaint with some of the orchestral stuff i own too. Just having a hard time with all of the dips and swells


----------



## realdealblues

*Respighi: Fountains Of Rome, Pines Of Rome*

View attachment 77565


Herbert Von Karajan/Berlin Philharmonic


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Haydn, Symphonies Nos. 103 and 104*


----------



## Mahlerian

Mozart: Piano Concerto in E-flat K271, in E-flat K449, in B-flat K450
Mitsuko Uchida, English Chamber Orchestra, cond. Tate


----------



## AClockworkOrange

*Dvorak's Symphony No.1* is a breath of fresh air performed as it is here by *István Kertész & the London Symphony Orchestra*. A thoroughly rewarding disc. It certainly stands alongside Neumann's recording and edges ahead of Kubelik. Whilst the Kubelik recording benefits from the Berliner Philharmoniker, Kertész brings much more passion and spark to proceedings which is reflected beck in the playing the LSO.

Next up before turning in is *Fauré's Requiem*, featuring *Victoria de Los Angeles & Dietrich Fischer-Dieskau* et al. conducted by *André Cluytens*. An incredible performance of the piece with a radiant contribution from Ms de Los Angeles. I haven't listened to the piece or recording for some time. It is one of my favourite Choral pieces, with a seemingly effortless beauty.


----------



## Eramirez156

More chamber music

*String Quartet In D Minor, Op.56 ''Voces Intimae'' *
*Jean Sibelius*









*Guarneri Quartet *
* Arnold Steinhardt, violin I
John Dalley, violin II
Michael Tree, viola
David Soyer, cello *


----------



## schigolch




----------



## Manxfeeder

*Debussy, Nocturnes*

Apparently, at one time this recording received a rosette from the Penguin Guide. In my 2002 edition, the rosette is gone. Oh, well, sic transit gloria.


----------



## Eramirez156

*Dsch plays Dsch*

*Quintet for piano and string quartet, Op.57*
*Dmitri Shostakovich*









*Dmitri Shostakovich, Piano
Beethoven String Quartet*
*Dmiyri Tziganov - violin I 
Vasily Shirinsky - violin II
Vadim Borisovsky - viola
Sergei Shirinsky - cello*

_Recorded 1949_


----------



## Balthazar

*Schumann ~ Carnaval, Op. 9.* Yundi Li at the piano.

*Albéniz ~ La Vega.* Esteban Sánchez at the piano.

* Dvořák ~ Piano Trio No. 3 in F minor, Op. 65.* Emanuel Ax, Young Uck Kim, and Yo-Yo Ma perform.


----------



## George O

Open Lane said:


> Debussy - complete piano works
> 
> Only into the first few etudes. This is extremely refreshing and some of the best music i've ever heard. My only complaint is the wide use of dynamics. That was the only complaint with some of the orchestral stuff i own too. Just having a hard time with all of the dips and swells


Wide dynamics are like real life.


----------



## George O

The Horowitz Years
The Great CBS Masterworks Recordings 1962-1973
80th Birthday

pieces by Chopin, Scriabin, Schumann, Liszt, Moszkowski, Horowitz, Rachmaninoff

Vladimir Horowitz, piano

3-LP box set on CBS (Holland), from 1984
all material previously released

5 stars


----------



## George O

Irishsquid said:


> New member. First post.
> 
> View attachment 77555


Looking forward to many more.


----------



## elgar's ghost

schigolch said:


>


This is a rarity - I didn't even know it had been recorded. What do you think of it?


----------



## Guest

Symphony No.2


----------



## bejart

Antoine Mahaut (ca.1720-ca.1785): Sinfonie No.4 in C Minor

Hans-Martin Linde conducting the Capella Coloniensis


----------



## brotagonist

Bach Schübler-Choräle; Passacaglia; 2 Toccatas; Fantasia
Simon Preston, Orgel


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

I'm quite enjoying this recording. I'm reminded of the slower, more introspective sonatas of Scarlatti or the slower movements of Bach's keyboard works. Quite pleasurable.


----------



## D Smith

Chabrier: Piano Pieces. Angela Hewitt. Utterly charming. I was captivated with both the works and Hewitt's performance. Chabrier is full of surprises and his piano works are well worth listening to. Recommended.


----------



## bejart

Haydn: Piano Sonata No.48 in C Major

Alfred Brendel, piano


----------



## Pugg

*Mozart; Symphonies 16/17/18*
Sir Charles Mackerras


----------



## Pugg

Heliogabo said:


> Ricardo Mutti conducting the Philarmonia Orchestra, and beautiful singing by the Philarmonia Chorus and soloists Teresa Berganza and Lucia Valentini. Mind energizing music.


Amen to this. :tiphat:


----------



## Pugg

> Mozart - Requiem
> 
> Edith Mathis
> 
> Vienna Philharmonic/Bohm


For me the absolute best recording of them all.:tiphat:


----------



## opus55

Delibes: Coppelia
_Jean-Baptiste Mari | Orch du Théâtre Natl de l'Opéra de Paris_


----------



## Abraham Lincoln

Mozart Symphony no. 25








Not this recording, it's actually from one of smalin's MIDI videos but I see everyone's posting album pictures soooo...


----------



## starthrower

Robert Simpson










I don't think this one is available on CD. I'm streaming at Naxos. Anyway, I didn't care much for the symphony. A lot of bombast and crashing around. It may appeal to Shosty fans? But the clarinet quintet is much better!


----------



## Heliogabo

bejart said:


> Haydn: Piano Sonata No.48 in C Major
> 
> Alfred Brendel, piano


This is pure delight.


----------



## Pugg

​
Mozart: Serenade K361+ Serenade K388
LONDON WIND SOLOISTS / BRYMER (1962)


----------



## science

Guess who had 40 minutes alone in the car today?


----------



## Pugg

science said:


> Guess who had 40 minutes alone in the car today?


Do I have to be a scientist to find out


----------



## Pugg

​
Mahler: Symphony No. 2


----------



## starthrower

This girl makes the bass sing like a cello!


----------



## Badinerie

Bit of Sibelius song in the morning.


----------



## Pugg

​*Mozart; Piano concertos,17 & 26*
_Daniel Barenboim_


----------



## jim prideaux

Berglund and the COE performing the 6th Symphony of Sibelius.......

as ever this enigmatic work seems to slip out of view as quickly as it becomes apparent....for years I have listened to (and enjoyed)this symphony but would never claim to have really understood it!


----------



## Badinerie

jim prideaux said:


> Berglund and the COE performing the 6th Symphony of Sibelius.......
> 
> as ever this enigmatic work seems to slip out of view as quickly as it becomes apparent....for years I have listened to (and enjoyed)this symphony but would never claim to have really understood it!


You dont need to understand it jim...just lie back and think of Finland!


----------



## Pugg

​*Richard Strauss; Die Frau Ohne Schatten*.
_Domongo/ Behrends/Runkel/ van Dam/ Jo.
Sir George Solti_ conducting this masterpiece.:tiphat:


----------



## Kivimees

starthrower said:


> Robert Simpson
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think this one is available on CD. I'm streaming at Naxos. Anyway, I didn't care much for the symphony. A lot of bombast and crashing around. It may appeal to Shosty fans? But the clarinet quintet is much better!


It is available on CD (Amazon UK) in case you change your mind. :lol:


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Abraham Lincoln said:


> Mozart Symphony no. 25
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not this recording, it's actually from one of smalin's MIDI videos but I see everyone's posting album pictures soooo...


Have you heard Pinnock's Mozart though? Soooooooo awesome


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Debussy orchestrates in a way no one else ever seems to be able to


----------



## Vronsky

*Stravinsky: L'histoire du soldat: Suite for Chamber Ensemble*










Igor Stravinsky: L'histoire du soldat: Suite for Chamber Ensemble
Columbia Chamber Ensemble


----------



## Pugg

​*Bach; Piano concertos*.
_Eschenbach/ Frantz/ Oppitz/ and Helmut Schmidt.
_


----------



## elgar's ghost

D Smith said:


> Chabrier: Piano Pieces. Angela Hewitt. Utterly charming. I was captivated with both the works and Hewitt's performance. Chabrier is full of surprises and his piano works are well worth listening to. Recommended.


Extra point for sleeve showing a French painting that features bottles of Bass Ale from England (the ones with the red triangle)! :lol:


----------



## elgar's ghost

The next episode of the Béla and Lenny show.

Bartók - Piano Concerto no.1 Sz83 (1926), no.2 Sz95 (1932), no.3 Sz119 (1945), String Quartet no.4 Sz91 (1928), no.5 Sz102 (1934) and no.6 Sz114 (1939):

















Bernstein - Symphony no.3: "Kaddish" for Orchestra, Mixed Chorus, Boys' Choir, Speaker and Soprano Solo (1963 - rev. 1977), Serenade after Plato's "Symposium" for Solo Violin, Strings, Harp & Percussion (1954), Facsimile: Choreographic Essay for Orchestra (1946) and Divertimento for Orchestra (1980):


----------



## bejart

Tomaso Albinoni (1671-1751): Violin Concerto in D Minor, Op.5, No.7

Karoly Botvay directing the Budapest Strings -- Bela Banfalvi, violin


----------



## Blancrocher

Schubert/Schumann/Bruch/Enescu: Viola Sonatas (Bashmet/Muntian); Schumann: Waldszenen etc. (Richter)


----------



## Pugg

DISC 1: LSC-2504 The Debut Album 
*Anna Moffo* - Rome Opera House Orchestra - Tullio Serafin

1. Faust / Air des bijoux
2. La bohème / Sì. Mi chiamano Mimi
3. Dinorah / Ombre légère
4. Carmen / Si, des contrebandiers...je dis que rien ne m'épouvante
5. Semiramide / Bel raggio lusinghier
6. Turandot / Signore, ascolta
7. Turandot / Tu che di gel sei c


----------



## jim prideaux

Jansons and the Oslo Philharmonic performing Dvorak's 8th Symphony....


----------



## Open Lane

Medtner - Sonata Ballade, Sonata Minacciosa, Skazki, and Sonate Idylle


----------



## realdealblues

*Sibelius: Violin Concerto in D minor, Op. 47*

View attachment 77577


Herbert Von Karajan/Berlin Philharmonic
Violinist: Christian Ferras


----------



## Pugg

​*Schumann/ Cello concerto*

_Yo-Yo Ma / Sir Colin Davis _


----------



## Orfeo

*In Memory of Andrei Eshpay*
*(May 15, 1925-November 8, 2015)*

*Andrei Yakovlevich Eshpai*
Symphonies III, IV, V.
Piano Concerto no. II.***
-The USSR Radio & Television Symphony Orchestra/Vladimir Fedoseyev.
-The USSR State Symphony/Fedoseyev (Symph. no. V)/Yevgeny Svetlanov (Concerto).
-Andrei Eshpai, piano.***

*Plus,*

*Boris Tchaikovsky*
Sebastopol Symphony (1980).***
Symphonic Poem "The Wind of Siberia" (1984).***
Piano Trio (1953).****
Sextet for winds and harp (1990).*****
-The USSR Radio & Television Symphony Orchestra/Vladimir Fedoseyev.***
-Boris Tchaikovsky (piano), Viktor Pikaizen (violin), Yevgeny Altman (cello).****
-Emilia Moskvitina (harp), Lebedev (flute), Permyakov (clarinet), *****
-Podkopaev (bassoon), Galkin (french horn).*****

*Boris Klyuzner*
Symphony no. II (1963).
-The Leningrad Philharmonic Orchestra/Yevgeny Mravinsky.

*Igor Stravinsky*
Ballet burlesque in four scenes "Petrushka" (1910-1911, rev. 1947).
-The Leningrad Philharmonic Orchestra/Yevgeny Mravinsky.

*Mieczysław Weinberg*
Piano Sonatas IV, V, & VI.
-Murray McLachlan, piano.


----------



## Pugg

​*Schumann; Symphony's 1 & 2*
_Leonard Bernstein _


----------



## George O

Georges Bizet (1838-1875): Jeux d'enfants - suite

Witold Lutoslawski (1913-1994): Variations on a Theme of Paganini

Sergei Rachmaninoff (1873-1943): Symphonic Dances, op 45

Vitya Vronsky, piano
Victor Babin, piano

on Seraphim (Hollywood, California), from 1967?
originally released 1962?


----------



## Vaneyes

A recent arrival. Recorded 2003.


----------



## Wood

VICTOR MASSÉ: Les noces de Jeannette (Liliane Berton, Michel Dens, Robert Manuel: Theatre National de l'Opera Comique / Pierre Cruchon) Pathe Stereo LP










Charming short French comic opera. It sounds like it could have been from a much earlier period than 1853 when it was actually composed.

DVORAK: Symphony No. 9 & SMETANA: Die Moldau (Berlin PO, Karajan)

DVORAK: Biblical Songs. Love songs.

HAYDN: String Quartets Op. 76, 4-6 (Kodaly Q)

HAYDN: Il retorno di Tobia (Hungarians) There is some sparkling soprano singing on this.


----------



## Vaneyes

elgars ghost said:


> Extra point for sleeve showing a French painting that features bottles of Bass Ale from England (the ones with the red triangle)! :lol:


All is revealed. 

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/A_Bar_at_the_Folies-Bergère


----------



## Vaneyes

Pugg said:


> ​*Bach; Piano concertos*.
> _Eschenbach/ Frantz/ Oppitz/ and Helmut Schmidt.
> _


2 fer 1 jacket sale?


----------



## johnnysc

Elgar - The Light of Life

London Symphony Orchestra/Richard Hickox


----------



## Vaneyes

Open Lane said:


> Debussy - complete piano works
> 
> Only into the first few etudes. This is extremely refreshing and some of the best music i've ever heard. My only complaint is the wide use of dynamics. That was the only complaint with some of the orchestral stuff i own too. Just having a hard time with all of the dips and swells


Pardon, M. ou Mme., artiste?


----------



## Vaneyes

realdealblues said:


> *Mahler: Symphony No. 9*
> 
> View attachment 77557
> 
> 
> Herbert Von Karajan/Berlin Philharmonic [1980, Studio]
> 
> Followed by...
> 
> View attachment 77558
> 
> 
> Herbert Von Karajan/Berlin Philharmonic [1982, Live]
> 
> Yes, I know plenty of folks don't like Karajan's Mahler, but I find both of these recordings highly enjoyable. The Berlin Philharmonic sounds absolutely gorgeous. There really isn't a lot of differences between these two versions on the whole. A few minor things here and there. Karajan's tempos are broad with plenty of gripping moments. There is great forward momentum here and a lot of perspective which Karajan injected into these recordings. I know they won't be everyone's cup of tea but they still have a lot to offer in my opinion and are both worth hearing.


I think HvK M9s stand with the best. :tiphat:


----------



## Pugg

​Travelling to Amsterdam now with:
*Mozart arias.*
_Renée Fleming.
_


----------



## Pugg

Vaneyes said:


> 2 fer 1 jacket sale?


Deutsch Zuverlässigkeit:lol:


----------



## Vaneyes

Sampling for *Rossini* death day (1868, Passy Paris). Buried in Pere Lachaise Cemetery, as is The Doors lead singer.


----------



## Oskaar

*Roslavets - piano trios 2-4*









Performance ***** / Sound *****
The gradually expanding discography of Nikolai Roslavets has tended to suggest that this refined, sensitive and exploratory figure, suppressed under Stalin, was in fact one of the major creative artists of the early Soviet era. Th[is disc], concentrating on his most radical period in the early Twenties, vividly confirm that impression. Roslavets's hothouse chromatic idiom obviously stems from Scriabin, but his proto-serial techniques - melody and harmony derived from and unified by a 'synthetic chord', and highly inventive transformation of basic themes - impart an impressive cogency and purpose to such turbulent, passionate works as the Cello Sonatas and the wild, driven Trio No. 2. Even the Meditation, with its motoric, Prokofiev-like middle section and tragic climax, is far more complex and engrossing than the title suggests.

The Trio Fontenay's release suggests there are four [piano trios]. No. 4 (1927), by far the most substantial at 37 minutes, has an epic sweep, a wider harmonic palette (occasionally Roslavets reminds British ears of late Frank Bridge) and a stunning, baleful scherzo that points the way to Shostakovich.

Ivashkin has previously recorded Dance of the White Girls for Manu; the Preludes feature on Marc-André Hamelin's benchmark Hyperion disc of Roslavets piano music; the comparatively lyrical Trio No. 3 is recorded on Largo by the Clementi Trio. But th[is] new disc, featuring first-rate playing and recording, [is a] must-buy for enthusiasts of 20th-century Russian music.

- BBC Music Magazine, reviewing original release, Teldec 82017

Spotify http://spotify:album:65eAHhcSStTxvh6D6hpdAC


----------



## starthrower

A 1999 Nimbus release I'm just getting to this week. It features several pieces I hadn't heard before.

Schittke's Sonata for violin and chamber orchestra
Kurt Weill's concerto for violin and winds
Takemitsu's Nostalgia for violin and string orchestra


----------



## Wood

MORESCHI


----------



## worov

Knipper :


----------



## George O

Instruments of the Middle Ages and Renaissance

selections by everyone who was anyone

details: http://www.discogs.com/David-Munrow-Early-Music-Consort-Of-London-Instruments-Of-The-Middle-Ages-And-Renaissance/release/3811297

David Munrow
The Early Music Consort of London

2-LP box set on Angel (Hollywood, California), from 1976

with 100-page, 80,000-word book by David Munrow
featuring more than 70 different instruments

The jew's harp that opens track 7 really got the attention of Rust. But he didn't bark.


----------



## bejart

Joseph Martin Kraus (1756-1792): Symphony in C Sharp Minor

Concerto Koln


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Debussy, Nocturnes*

Barenboim does a great job on these pieces. His way with these is like Beecham with Delius; he lets the pieces be fuzzy.


----------



## johnnysc

Elgar - The Wand of Youth & Nursery Suites

Ulster Orchestra/Bryden Thomson


----------



## agoukass

Debussy, Prokofiev, Poulenc, Kabalevsky, Barber. 
Recorded live at Carnegie Hall between 1945-1949.


----------



## jim prideaux

Dvorak-5th Symphony, Scherzo Capriccioso and Othello Overture performed by Jansons and the Oslo Phil....

marvellous symphony and a recording/interpretation that is proving increasingly impressive.....

(however I am finding it increasingly difficult to avoid hitting the 'buy' button for the Suitner/Staatskapelle Berlin cycle-everywhere I turn I seem to read particularly flattering comments!)


----------



## Richannes Wrahms

an exceptionally transparent performance, you can hear every note


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Debussy, Martyrdom of St. Sebastian*

Cantelli. Great interpretation.


----------



## Dr Johnson

No. 1


----------



## realdealblues

*Schumann: Symphony No. 4
Dvorak: Symphony No. 8*

View attachment 77593


Herbert Von Karajan/Vienna Philharmonic [1987]


----------



## Flamme

http://www.radiotunes.com/classical








Today was a great show about Haydn...Didnt know he was such a down to earth and humble gentleman...


----------



## bejart

Franz Ignaz Beck (1734-1809): Symphony in B Flat, Op.3, No.2

Kevin Mallon conducting the Toronto Chamber Orchestra


----------



## schigolch




----------



## Open Lane

George O said:


> Wide dynamics are like real life.


I guess so. Really annoying gauging what volume level to choose, or constantly having to adjust. It isn't AS drastic as i originally expected, in the debussy pieces i was lstening to. Thats the main reason i initially strayed away though


----------



## realdealblues

*Opera Intermezzi*

View attachment 77595


Herbert Von Karajan/Berlin Philharmonic


----------



## Eramirez156

*Returning to the Brahmsian piano quintet well*

This time around
*Piano Quintet, Op. 34*
*Johannes Brahms*









*Arthur Rubinstein
Guarneri Quartet*

_Recorded December 28 & 29, 1966_

Though I like the Pollini, Italiano version I find the balance of the recording skewed toward the piano too much. The Rubinstein , Guarneri has to be current fav, but there are so many great recordings.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Beethoven, Symphony No. 7*


----------



## Guest

Schnittke

Viola Concerto.

Yuri Bashmet. London Symphony Orchestra.

Wild stuff. Where's this been hiding in my little collection???


----------



## LHB




----------



## Mahlerian

Lassus: Motets, Chansons
Hilliard Ensemble


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Schoenberg, Gurrelieder*


----------



## science




----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Wow I just found this interesting thing on Spotify. I might try to find this so I can buy it when I have money......althought that might be tricky


----------



## opus55

Corelli: Concerti Grossi, Op.6
_I Musici_









Wagner: Parsifal
_Bayreuther Festspiele|Boulez_









Listened on the way to and from Chicago Symphony Orchestra Hall.


----------



## mmsbls

Bruckner: Symphony #7
Gunter Wand

My favorite Bruckner symphony. Each movement is just gorgeous.


----------



## Sloe

Prokofjevs first Symphony.


----------



## ArtMusic




----------



## Guest

Ezequiel Viñao (1960 - ) does not seem to be well known, but I like the music on this disc very much, and I'm glad I took a chance on it. (I'm a huge fan of ProPiano's recordings.) It consists of 4 of his Piano Etudes and his Piano Trio. He has his own style--perhaps imagine a slightly more melodic mix of Schnittke and Ligeti as a starting place. Superb playing and sound.


----------



## brotagonist

It's about time I heard this!!!

Unsuk Chin Violin Concerto
Nagano/Montréal

I really like it!

I am so saddened and horrified by the events in Paris today. Last I heard, 149 (and counting) dead :angel:

Je suis Charlie.


----------



## DiesIraeCX

*Stravinsky in 3 Movements*

*Igor Stravinsky*: _Symphony in 3 Movements_, 1942-45 (Michael Tilson Thomas/London Symphony Orchestra)


----------



## bejart

Franz Schubert (1797-1828): String Quartet in E Flat, D.87

Verdi Quartet: Susanne Rabenschlag and Peter Stein, violins -- Karin Wolf, viola -- Didier Poskin, cello


----------



## Becca

Mussorgsky - _Pictures at an Exhibition_ (orch. Leopold Stokowski)
Cleveland Orchestra / Oliver Knussen

What can I say about this alternative version of _Pictures_? Perhaps the same only different?! After having only being familiar with the Ravel orchestration, it was interesting and rather disconcerting to hear a different take on the piano pieces. Prior to listening to this, I had expected that Stokowski's orchestration would be much more showy - but it isn't at all, in many ways it is rather more subtle and definitely string oriented although with some definite organ-like sonorities. Do I like it? Check back with me after I have listened to it a a few more times (currently on second hearing.)


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

In honor of Paris.


----------



## DiesIraeCX

*Debussy and Abbado*

*Claude Debussy*: _La Mer, L. 109_, 1903-05 (Claudio Abbado/Lucerne Festival Orchestra)


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

StlukesguildOhio said:


> In honor of Paris.


I'm gonna go for French music for the rest of the day


----------



## Itullian

Wonderful Haydn. And the rest too.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Haydn; Cello concerto's*
_Gautier Capuçon/ Daniel Harding _


----------



## Pugg

Vaneyes said:


> Sampling for *Rossini* death day (1868, Passy Paris). Buried in Pere Lachaise Cemetery, as is The Doors lead singer.


Bought this one yesterday in Amsterdam :tiphat:


----------



## nightscape

*Mahler* - Symphony No. 10 (Cooke) (Gielen/SWR Sinfonieorchester)


----------



## Pugg

​
DISC 2: LSC-2675
The Dream Duet - _Anna Moffo - Sergio Franchi - Henri René _
(first release on CD, remastered from the original analogue tapes)


----------



## SixFootScowl




----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde




----------



## Pugg

​For those who died in this despicable attack in Paris yesterday


----------



## Arsakes

Mostly overtures and symphonic poems this week.

*Wagner*:
Kaisermarsch
Die Walküre Overture
Die Meistersinger von Nürnberg Overture

*Verdi*:
Ouverture La forza del Destino
Ouverture la battaglia di Legnano
Aida Overture(s)

*Schumann*:
Overture: Die Braut von Messina, Op.100
Overture to Genoveva Op.81
Julius Caesar overture Op.128

*Dvorak*:
A Hero's Song, Op.111
My Homeland, Op.62
Slavonic Rhapsody No.3
The Noon Witch, Op.108
The Water Goblin, Op.107
The Wild Dove, Op.110

*Tchaikovsky*'s Mazeppa - Battle of Poltava March

*Brahms*' Piano Concerto No.1 and 2


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

More french stuff!


----------



## Arsakes

Eramirez156 said:


> This time around
> *Piano Quintet, Op. 34*
> *Johannes Brahms*
> 
> View attachment 77596
> 
> 
> *Arthur Rubinstein
> Guarneri Quartet*
> 
> _Recorded December 28 & 29, 1966_
> 
> Though I like the Pollini, Italiano version I find the balance of the recording skewed toward the piano too much. The Rubinstein , Guarneri has to be current fav, but there are so many great recordings.


Don't miss that Dvorak's Piano quintet in that CD.

Speaking of Piano Quintets and Quartets. Don't forget about Sibelius and Schumann works.


----------



## Pugg

​*Scriabin : Symphony No.3/ Prometheus, Op.60 *

_Riccardo Muti/Philadelphia Orchestra_


----------



## Pugg

*Puccini; La Fanciula del west*
*Domingo/ Neblett/ Milnes.
*
_Zubin Metha_ conducting :tiphat:


----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## Vronsky

*Berlioz: Requiem*

Very sad news from France last night. Rest in peace.










Hector Berlioz: Requiem Op.5
Ronald Dowd *·* Wandsworth School Boys' Choir *·* London Symphony Orchestra & Chorus *·* Sir Colin Davis


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

This listening is especially dedicated to those affected by the terrorist attacks in Paris


----------



## jim prideaux

Belohlavek and the Czech Philharmonic performing Dvorak's 2nd Symphony....


----------



## Pugg

​*Strauss/ Respighi; Violin sonatas*
Chung / Zimerman


----------



## Biwa

Hans Zender - Logos-Fragmente (canto IX)

SWR Vokalensemble Stuttgart
Southwest German Radio Symphony Orchestra
Emilio Pomàrico (conductor)


----------



## Pugg

*Franck*: Symphony in D minor (1961)


----------



## Biwa

Gustav Mahler - Symphony no.10

Berliner Philharmoninker
Simon Rattle (conductor)


----------



## Pugg

Next on:

​*Boito: Mefistofele*.
Ramey/ Crider(Margherita-Elena) La Scola.
Riccardo Muti conducting.


----------



## eljr

*Masters of Classical Music: J.S. Bach*


----------



## Open Lane




----------



## Flamme




----------



## bejart

Henry Purcell (1659-1695): Trio Sonata No.6 in G Minor, Z.807

London Baroque: Ingrid Seifert, Ursala Weiss, and Richard Gwilt, violins -- Nicholas Logie, viola -- Charles Medlam, cello -- Lars Ulrik Mortensen, harpsichord


----------



## pmsummer

LAGRIME DI SAN PIETRO
*Orlando di Lasso*
Ars Nova
Bo Holten - director

_Naxos_


----------



## eljr

*Masters of Classical Music, Vol. 7: Vivaldi*


----------



## Vasks

_The mail person brought another new disc for me to check out today_


----------



## bejart

Ignaz Pleyel (1757-1831: Sinfonia Concertante in A Major, Ben 114

Christian Birnbaum conducting the Wiener Concert-Verein -- Anton Sorokow and Franz Michael Fischer, violins


----------



## Pugg

​*Dvorak*; Serenades. OP.22 & 44
Sir Neville Marriner


----------



## Mahlerian

Saturday Symphony:
Haydn: Symphony No. 82 in C
New York Philharmonic, cond. Bernstein









A Paris symphony in recognition of yesterday's horrifying events.


----------



## DiesIraeCX

*Béla Bartók*: _Violin Concerto #2_ (Isaac Stern/Leonard Bernstein)

Mahlerian, can you elaborate on what Bartók could have meant here with this statement (from Wikipedia article) regarding his 2nd Violin Concerto: "_he "wanted to show Schoenberg that one can use all twelve tones and still remain tonal"_" (Gillies 1990, 185)"


----------



## Pugg

​
Disc: 8
1. Chants d'Auvergene / L'Antouènou (Vol. II, No. 2)
2. Chants d'Auvergene / Pastourelle (Vol. II, No. 1)
3. Chants d'Auvergene / L'Aio dè rotso (Vol. I, No. 3a)
4. Chants d'Auvergene / Bailèro (Vol. I, No. 2)
5. Chants d'Auvergene / Passo pel prat (Vol. III, No. 2)
6. Chants d'Auvergene / Malurous qu'o uno fenno (Vol. III, No. 5)
7. Chants d'Auvergene / Brezairola (Vol. III, No. 4)
8. Bachianas brasileiras No. 5 / Ária (Cantilena)
9. Bachianas brasileiras No. 5 / Dança (Martelo)
10. Vocalise, Op. 34, No. 14


----------



## Mahlerian

DiesIraeCX said:


> Mahlerian, can you elaborate on what Bartók could have meant here with this statement (from Wikipedia article) regarding his 2nd Violin Concerto: "_he "wanted to show Schoenberg that one can use all twelve tones and still remain tonal"_" (Gillies 1990, 185)"


Well, he probably bought into the idea that Schoenberg's music was atonal and so composed his own work on a twelve-note theme but without the obvious hallmarks of Schoenberg's later music, such as the relative rarity of octaves or triads. I personally don't hear Bartok's music as any more (or any less) tonal than Schoenberg's.

Schoenberg once said "I am convinced that future audiences will discover the tonality in this music now deemed atonal" (Paraphrase from memory), and if it's happened for Bartok, Debussy, and (to some extent) Berg, I don't see why it couldn't happen for others.


----------



## DiesIraeCX

Mahlerian said:


> Well, he probably bought into the idea that Schoenberg's music was atonal and so composed his own work on a twelve-note theme but without the obvious hallmarks of Schoenberg's later music, such as the relative rarity of octaves or triads. I personally don't hear Bartok's music as any more (or any less) tonal than Schoenberg's.


I actually intended to write in my previous post that I don't hear it as any less or more "atonal" than many Schoenberg works, but then I realized that wouldn't make much sense. I should have just used tonal, as you did. Yeah, I definitely agree with you. His comment struck my curiosity and I played some of Schoenberg's Violin Concerto side by side and I didn't hear the difference. Thanks for the response!


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Tchaikovsky, Symphony No. 4*


----------



## Haydn man

Echoing Mahlerian's comment on a Paris Symphony for today, I have enjoyed both versions of this weeks SS. The HIP version brings with it a different perspective and I will consider buying this set to go alongside my Dorati complete cycle
Moved on to Beethoven PC No.4 and what a joy this recording is


----------



## Morimur




----------



## johnnysc

Mendelssohn - Symphony No. 3

London Symphony Orchestra/Abbado


----------



## pmsummer

FRERĒ DE TAIZĒ
_A L'Orgue de L'Eglisle de la Reconcilliation de Taizē_
*Jean-François Dandrieu, André Raison, Gaspard Corette, Jacques Boyvin, Georg Boehm*
Jean-Luc Jaquenod - orgue

_SM 5_


----------



## George O

William Alwyn (1905-1985)

Concerto Grosso No. 2 in G for String Orchestra (1951)

'Autumn Legend' for Cor Anglais and String Orchestra (1955)

'Lyra Angelica' Concerto for Harp and String Orchestra (1954)

Osian Ellis, harp
Geoffrey Browne, cor anglais
London Philharmonic Orchestra (led by Dennis Simons) / William Alwyn

on Lyrita (Buckinghamshire, England), from 1979

5 stars


----------



## D Smith

Echoing Mahlerian's comments as well for Saturday Symphony. Haydn Symphony No 82. Marriner/ASMF. Marriner does a great job with these and it gets my strong recommendation.


----------



## Dr Johnson

No. 3


----------



## Vronsky

*César Cui: Kaleidoscope & Violin Sonata in D major*










César Cui: Kaleidoscope, Op.50 & Violin Sonata in D major, Op.86
Peter Sheppard *·* Aaron Shorr


----------



## SixFootScowl




----------



## Guest

For our French brethren.


----------



## Badinerie




----------



## D Smith

Faure: Requiem. Dutoit/Montreal. Solidarité.


----------



## starthrower

Dr Johnson said:


> No. 3


Just ordered a copy!

NP:










Quartet in A Minor

Getting warmed up for tonight's concert by the Calidore Quartet.


----------



## bejart

Francois Joseph Gossec (1734-1829): Flute Quartet in F Major, Op.14, No.4

Patrice Bocquillon on flute with the Milliere String Trio: Marie-Christine Milliere, violin -- Jean-Francois Benetar, viola -- Philippe Bary, cello










A French salute in memory of those lost in the Paris tragedy ---


----------



## Vronsky

*Rimsky-Korsakov: Scheherazade*










Nikolai Rimsky-Korsakov: Scheherazade, Symphonic Suite Op.35
London Symphony Orchestra *·* John Mauceri


----------



## SixFootScowl




----------



## Richannes Wrahms




----------



## omega

*Penderecki*
_Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima_
(on YouTube)

*Verdi*
_Messa di Requiem_
Elizabeth Schwarzkopf | Christa Ludwig | Nicolai Gedda | Nicolai Ghiaurov
Carlo Maria Giulini | Philharmonia Chorus | Philharmonia Orchestra








*Pärt*
_Cantus in Memoriam Benjamin Britten_
Paavo Järvi | Estonia National Symphony Orchestra


----------



## Blancrocher

Christóbal Halffter - Cello Concerto #2 (Rostropovich, Halffter cond.)


----------



## LHB




----------



## starthrower




----------



## EDaddy

http://postimage.org/

Delius: Brigg Fair
Orchestra of the Welsh National Opera and Sir Charles Mackerras


----------



## deprofundis

The great great* Rachmaninov *and his Vespers opus.37, ahh vespers, everything had been said on it's awesomeness, i subject this work to starting classical lisener, you will probably love it and worship it, You will see it has pretty has a precious gemstones.
Think of a rain of saphirs, rubies, diamonds... your close to Vespers, it made me like vocal music more and more.


----------



## AClockworkOrange

*Schubert: Symphony No.4 'Tragic'*
Harnoncourt & the Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra

*Beethoven: String Quartet Op.59 No.1 in F Major (Razumovsky)*
The Amadeus Quartet

*Tchaikovsky: Ballet Suites (Swan.../Sleeping.../Nutcracker)*
Karajan & the Wiener Philharmoniker


----------



## starthrower




----------



## Biwa

The Cries of London

Theatre of Voices
Fretwork


----------



## DiesIraeCX

*Das Rheingold*

*Richard Wagner*: _Das Rheingold_ (Solti)

Scene I


----------



## Grizzled Ghost

Schumann - Piano Concerto, etc - Angela Hewitt et al.










Also Brahms' Complete Trios:


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Bartok, The Miraculous Mandarin*


----------



## johnnysc

Mahler & Wagner

Kirsten Flagstad


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

Franz Schubert - Symphony No. 3 in D Major, D 200; Symphony No. 4 in C minor, D 417 'Tragic' (Frans Brüggen; Orchestra of the 18th Century).









Always liked Brüggen's sparkling and 'blazing' approach in these symphonies. An excellent hip performance, imo. My long hiatus was connected with lack a lack of internet connection (move to another city). Glad to be back on the forum .


----------



## Biwa

Achille-Claude Debussy

La Mer

Royal Scottish National Orchestra 
Stéphane Denève (conductor)


----------



## Guest

I decided to get the remastered CD version--it definitely sounds better than the LP, plus it adds "Hexameron."










Funny story: After I played this CD, at a rather high volume, I went to get the mail. My next door neighbor stopped me and said, "I really enjoyed your piano playing while I was cleaning the gutters--you sound almost like a pro."


----------



## Balthazar

*Haydn ~ Symphony No. 82 in C, "The Bear."* Nikolaus Harnoncourt leads the Concentus Musicus Wien.

*Beethoven ~ Piano Trio in D, Op. 70, No. 1, "Ghost."* Vladimir Ashkenazy, Itzhak Perlman, and Lynn Harrell.

*Brahms ~ Fantasien, Op. 116.* Stanislav Khristenko at the piano.


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1996. Essential.


----------



## Biwa

Tarik O'Regan

Acallam na Senórach: an Irish Colloquy

National Chamber Choir of Ireland 
Stewart French (guitar)
Paul Hillier (conductor)


----------



## DiesIraeCX

*Sanctus*

*Ludwig van Beethoven*: "Sanctus" from _Missa Solemnis _(Herreweghe)


----------



## bejart

Luigi Boccherini (1743-1805): Symphony in D Major, G.490

Johannes Goritzki conducting the Deutsche Kammerorchester Neuss


----------



## Vaneyes

VIVE LA FRANCE


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Haydn, Symphony 82







Bruno Weil and Tafelmusik


----------



## Blancrocher

Carter: Clarinet Concerto, Symphonia (Collins/Knussen); Piano Concerto, Concerto for Orchestra, 3 Occasions (Oppens/Gielen)


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Carl Nielsen, Saga Drøm








Jascha Horenstein, New Philharmonia Orchestra


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Delius, Dance Rhapsody No. 1*


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

As far as French ballet music goes, this ain't half bad! In fact, this is really cool!










EDIT: Pierre Henry is the composer on here...


----------



## senza sordino

Sibelius Symphonies 2, 3, 5, 6
View attachment 77645

Haydn Symphonies no 82, 83, 84
View attachment 77646

Dvorak Piano Trios 4&3
View attachment 77647


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

Still in honor of the lost in Paris:


----------



## GreenMamba

Radulescu. Four viola works on this CD, two solo, one for two violas, and the title work (Intimate Rituals) is for scordatura viola and sound icon.


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Georg Philipp Telemann: Tafelmusik - Banquet Music In 3 Parts / Production 1 - 2







Musica Antiqua Köln and Reinhard Goebel


----------



## Biwa

Excursion

Henry Eccles: Sonata for double bass & piano
Glinka: "Doubt"; Elegy "Do not tempt me needlessly"
Tchaikovsky: "O verweil", Op. 16 No. 2; "Nur wer die sehnsucht kennt", Op. 6 No. 6
Hoffmeister: Quartet for double bass, violin, viola & cello
Bloch: From Jewish Life (Prayer)
Arne Hellan: Excursion

Erling Sunnarvik, double bass
Annika Skoglund, mezzo
Nils Lundström (Lundstrom), piano
Vegard Johnsen, violin
Aslak Juva, violin
Stig Ove Ose, viola
Hans Jans Groh, cello
Kenneth Ryland, double bass

An imaginative program of music for double bass. Immaculately performed by Erling Sunnarvik and friends.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mozart; Violin sonatas, Kv526+547
Lupu/ Goldberg*


----------



## brotagonist

I ended up listening to a different Bear:

Haydn Symphony 82 Brüggen Orchestra of the 18th Century

Bärenstark!


----------



## KenOC

Bartok wrote a Bear Dance, that I always associate with the last movement of Haydn's #82.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vJkWrisEAtI


----------



## Pugg

DiesIraeCX said:


> *Richard Wagner*: _Das Rheingold_ (Solti)
> 
> Scene I


Stunning sound!!!


----------



## Pugg

Balthazar said:


> *Haydn ~ Symphony No. 82 in C, "The Bear."* Nikolaus Harnoncourt leads the Concentus Musicus Wien.
> 
> *Beethoven ~ Piano Trio in D, Op. 70, No. 1, "Ghost."* Vladimir Ashkenazy, Itzhak Perlman, and Lynn Harrell.
> 
> *Brahms ~ Fantasien, Op. 116.* Stanislav Khristenko at the piano.


Bit extravagant for you, isn't it, the bear?


----------



## Biwa

Paul Hindemith: Complete Viola works Vol.2

Sonata for Viola and Piano Op. 11 No. 4
Sonata for Solo Viola Op. 11 No. 5
Sonata for Solo Viola Op. 25 No. 1
Sonata for Viola and Piano Op. 25 No. 4
Sonata for Solo Viola Op. 31 No. 4
Sonata for Solo Viola (1937)
Sonata for Viola and Piano (1939)

Tabea Zimmerman, viola
Thomas Hoppe, piano


----------



## Pugg

​*Schubert; symphonies 3 & 8
V.P Sir George Solti *


----------



## starthrower

I saw these guys in concert Saturday night. I was very impressed with their flawless playing and great sound. They didn't play the Mendelssohn Quartet, but it's on their new CD. They did play Webern's Langsamer Satz, Six Bagatelles, and Beethoven's Op. 132.


----------



## agoukass

Some scintillating performances from a pianist who later went on to become a Bach specialist.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Calm and pretty and very sonorous music


----------



## KenOC

Beethoven's Kreutzer Sonata, from the complete violin sonata set by Seiler and Immerseel. Strange to hear these sonatas on period instruments, but it works well and gives them quite a different sound.


----------



## Pugg

​*Renée Fleming: The Beautiful Voice.
*


----------



## Pugg

​*Handel; Water Music.*
B.P . Riccardo Muti


----------



## Pugg

​*Paer; Leonora.*
_Koszut/ Jerusalem/Gruberova et al
Peter Maag_ conducting


----------



## helenora

*Pergolesi Stabat Mater*


----------



## Guest

The Complete Trios for Piano, Violin, and Cello
K254, K496, K502, K542, K548, K564
The Gryphon Trio

This is really good!


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Rachmaninov's second symphony with the score, performance details in the description under the video 




I don't usually listen to Rachmaninov but I hear many positive things about him, so I have been giving him more attention recently. This is the first time I've heard this piece in full and I can hear that there are things in it which I will come to really love the more I know it. I am looking forward to listening to it more and more!


----------



## Pugg

​
*Beethoven; Egmont.*
_Pilar Lorengar .
George Szell_ conducting


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Schoenberg, Gurrelieder*


----------



## Pugg

​
DISC 6:
LSC-2728 _The Great Moments of "Die Fledermaus"_
Anna Moffo & Ensemble - Vienna State Opera Orchestra and Chorus - Oscar Danon


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Schoenberg, Die Gluckliche Hand, Gurrelieder. *


----------



## Tsaraslondon

More from the Schwarzkopf box, this time turning to her operetta recital, a delectable whipped cream dessert. Has there ever been a better one? I doubt it, and the disc has never been out of the catalogue since it was first issued in 1959.

Schwarzkopf's wonderfully light touch, her attention to nuance and detail, the creamy tone, all contribute to an operetta recital disc without peer. She makes no concessions to the genre, lavishing on each little aria, the same care she would on music by Mozart, Strauss or Wolf, and the approach reaps rich dividends. Always in evidence is the laughter in the voice, the face behind the voice, whether it be a slightly arched eyebrow, a half suppressed laugh or a seductive smile.

Sheer joy and a disc always guaranteed to lift the spirits.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Yet more Bartók and Bernstein.

Bartók - Violin Concerto no.1 op. post. Sz36 (1907-08), Violin Concerto no.2 Sz112 (1937-38), Two Pictures Sz46 (1910) and two versions of the unfinished Viola Concerto Sz120 (1945 inc. - completion by Tibor Serly (1949) and revised version by Peter Bartók/Paul Neubauer (1995):

















(*** - sleeve for Violin Concertos different to the one shown above)

Bernstein - Songfest: a Cycle of American Poems for Six Singers & Orchestra (1977), Divertimento for Orchestra (1980), A Music Toast (1980), "Slava!": A Political Overture (1977), Three Meditations from "Mass" (1977)and "Halil": Nocturne for Solo Flute, Strings and Percussion (1981):


----------



## eljr

*Masters of Classical Music : Strauss, Volume 4*


----------



## johnnysc

Purcell - Te Deum & Jubilate

Taverner Choir/Andrew Parrott


----------



## Badinerie

Mahler on a sunday afternoon...


----------



## Pugg

*Bach; English Suites No 2& 3
Ivo Pogorelich *


----------



## Blancrocher

Bach: Goldberg Variations (Gould, 1955)


----------



## bejart

James Cervetto (1682-1783): Cello Trio in A Minor

Kolner Cello Trio: Georg Borgers, Jacques Neureuter, and Edward John Semon, cellos


----------



## DiesIraeCX

*Tristan - Kleiber*

*Richard Wagner*: _Tristan und Isolde_, Act I (Carlos Kleiber/Staatskapelle Dresden)

Last night's listening before bed


----------



## Haydn man

Exploring these works currently on a wet and windy afternoon


----------



## Heliogabo

Vive la France!










*Antoine Forqueray*
_Suite in D minor
Suite in G_
Magdalena Malec, harpsichord
Christoph Urbanetz, viola da gamba










*Jean-Phillipe Rameau*
_Deuxième Livre de pièces pour le clavecin_
Mercelle Meyer, piano


----------



## Vasks

_WAM!_

*Overture to "Die Entführung aus dem Serail" (Mariner/EMI)
Divertimento in D, K.131 (Vegh/Capriccio)*

_Hey, where did that umlaut come from?_


----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## Pugg

​
*Massenet; Manon.*
_Renée Fleming/ Marcelo Alvarez et al.
Jesús López-Cobos_conducting.


----------



## Vaneyes

Sampling for *Tansman* death day (1986).


----------



## George O

Badinerie said:


> Mahler on a sunday afternoon...


One of my favorite performances of M9.


----------



## George O

Henryk Górecki (1933-2010)

Symphony No. 3 "Symphony of Sorrowful Songs" op 36 (1976)

Dawn Upshaw, soprano
London Sinfonietta / David Zinman

CD on Elektra (NYC), from 1992

5 stars


----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## johnnysc

Josquin - Missa L'homme arme

Oxford Camerata/Jeremy Summerly


----------



## bejart

Ignaz Pleyel (1757-1831): String Quartet in B Flat, Ben 360

Ignaz Pleyel Quartet: Raimund Lissy and Dominik Hellsburg, violins -- Robert Bauerstatter, viola -- Bernhard Naoki Hedenborg, cello


----------



## Guest

Dr Johnson said:


>


On your NAD presumably?


----------



## Guest

Mahler 6.

London Symphony Orchestra, Levine.




I need some Likes.


----------



## Grizzled Ghost

^^ Happy to oblige.


----------



## Dr Johnson

dogen said:


> On your NAD presumably?


NAD-urally.....

I'll get my coat.


----------



## mmsbls

Elliot Carter: Concerto for Orchestra, Violin Concerto, Three Ocassions
Knussen, London Sinfonietta

The Concerto for Orchestra originally got me interested in Carter. The Violin Concerto was new to me, and I probably need some more listenings to "get" it.


----------



## Guest

Grizzled Ghost said:


> ^^ Happy to oblige.


Thank you. Once I get six I can swap them for a big squishy hug I believe.


----------



## Dim7

dogen said:


> I need some Likes.


They have to be earned, you know.


----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## LHB

now






n then


----------



## Mahlerian

Schoenberg: Suite in G for string orchestra
Twentieth Century Classics Ensemble, cond. Craft









Stravinsky: Symphony in C
Philharmonia Orchestra, cond. Craft









Robert Craft passed away last week. He may not have been among the top tier of conductors, but he certainly remained enthusiastic about and loyal to the two greatest composers of the early 20th century, whom I have represented here with a pair of Neoclassical-flavored works from the 1930s. The Schoenberg is one of those many pieces in his output that would fail to offend the ears of all but the most biased listener, but which goes mostly unnoticed because of its relative conservatism.


----------



## Dr Johnson

No. 5


----------



## Open Lane

Stravinsky - rite of spring / firebird suite.

Whenever i listening to this, its position and reception in history astounds me


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 2003, 2006.


----------



## Sonata

This seemed appropriate for my drive to and from church this morning! And a nice light breather before I dive back into my viewing of Der Ring Des Nibelungen this afternoon!


----------



## schigolch




----------



## bejart

Ludwig Spohr (1784-1859): Violin Concerto No.6 in G Minor, Op.28

Christian Frohlich conducting the Rundfunk Sinfonieorchester Berlin -- Ulf Hoelscher, violin


----------



## Vaneyes

*A gentle reminder to TCers.* *Please post embedded videos on the dedicated video threads provided.*

Current Listening With YouTube Videos:

http://www.talkclassical.com/21575-current-listening-youtube-videos.html?highlight=current+listening

Videos of Music Performance:

http://www.talkclassical.com/31522-videos-music-performance.html

YouTube thread for music documentaries and talks:

http://www.talkclassical.com/36881-youtube-thread-music-documentaries.html

YouTube thread for electro-acoustic and other radical classical music pieces:

http://www.talkclassical.com/36765-youtube-thread-electro-acoustic.html

Your cooperation is appreciated. Thank you.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Tonight and tomorrow morning - A Gyermekeknek Sz42 (1908-09) and Mikrokosmos Sz107 (1926-39) by Béla Bartók:


----------



## Flamme

I think YT just had minute of silence for the Victims.


----------



## D Smith

Remembering Robert Craft. Schoenberg: 5 Orchestral Pieces, Cello Concerto, Piano Quartet (orchestrated by Schoenberg). Craft/Sherry/LSO/Philharmonia. A fine album.


----------



## Eramirez156

*Piano Concerts No. 21 & 24*
*Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart*









*Eugene Istomin *
*Seattle Symphony Orchestra*
*Gerard Schwarz*


----------



## Mahlerian

Bartók: Violin Concerto No. 2; Violin Concerto No. 1
Kyung-Wha Chung, City of Birmingham Symphony Orchestra, cond. Rattle; Dimitry Sitkovetsky, Philharmonia Orchestra, cond. Pešek


----------



## Blancrocher

Grieg: Lyric Pieces (Gilels); Brahms: Piano Quartets 1/3 (Rubinstein, Guarneri)


----------



## bejart

Jan Vanhal (1739-1813): Sinfonia Cassation in D Major, Bryan D19

Riyoko Matsui leading the Haydn Sinfonietta Tokyo


----------



## Badinerie

Mahlerian said:


> Bartók: Violin Concerto No. 2; Violin Concerto No. 1
> Kyung-Wha Chung, City of Birmingham Symphony Orchestra, cond. Rattle; Dimitry Sitkovetsky, Philharmonia Orchestra, cond. Pešek


Some serious talent on those three cd's!


----------



## Mahlerian

Badinerie said:


> Some serious talent on those three cd's!


I picked the set up from a used CD shop in Japan several years ago. Plenty of fine performances on there.


----------



## deprofundis

Im enjoying the mighty Pierre, perotinus aka* Pérotin* and is disciple* Léonin* (batman and robin), and i can hear the polyphony the avant-garde of this music even if it's 12th century music compared per se to Adorate Deum(on naxos) seem more modal and ancien, perhaps some of the oldest still performed today.Pérotin revolutionize classical music during his time.Another exemple i would had taken to explain modal vocal music would had been* Hermann Der cripple*, i like it music but it's not has complex has pérotin and Léonin or *Hildegarde von Bingen *per se.


----------



## Balthazar

Pugg said:


> Bit extravagant for you, isn't it, the bear?


Not my usual fare, but hey, I'll try anything three times.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

I am loving the Xenakis on this, not familiar with this recording of Amériques yet though.


----------



## Balthazar

schigolch said:


>


Immediately pulled this up on Spotify. Thanks for making me aware of this -- I have long admired Bowles's literary achievements but did not know he composed.


----------



## Balthazar

*Haydn ~ "Russian" String Quartets, Op. 33.* The Festetics Quartet plays all six including "The Bird" and "The Joke." Exceptional recording of some very witty music.


----------



## Guest

I listened to the Violin Sonata--quite a piece--too bad it isn't played more often. Maybe the 41 minute playing time is too off-putting.










Followed by the Shostakovitch Trio. The Leschetizky Trio Vienna plays it with great intensity, and the last movement builds to a shattering climax.


----------



## pmsummer

DIMINUITO
16th century madrigals, chansons, and instrumentals re-imagined
Rolf Lislevand - lute and direction
with instrumental and vocal ensemble

ECM New Series


----------



## Pugg

J.S. BACH Preludes and Fugues BWV 846, 849-851 & 853


----------



## helenora

Today is Charpentier's day


----------



## tortkis

Nox-Lux - France & Angleterre 1200-1300 - La Reverdie (Arcana)


----------



## Pugg

​*von Weber: Concert piece*
Pletnev


----------



## Pugg

​*Debussy/ Poulenc.*
Queyras / Tharaud.

_If you don't know it: try it,
Be surprised _


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Pugg said:


> ​*Debussy/ Poulenc.*
> Queyras / Tharaud.
> 
> _If you don't know it: try it,
> Be surprised _


OMG two of my favourite musicians ever!


----------



## Badinerie

Bit of standard fare this morning. I put up with a few crackles for this old fave but I dont mind. :lol:


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

I haven't listened to Beethoven for a long long time, so here goes (with some Sally Beamish, I don't know any of her music so here goes.....)










I quite like the Beamish quartets on here so far. This is the kind of neoromanticism I think is really cool.


----------



## Pugg

Badinerie said:


> Bit of standard fare this morning. I put up with a few crackles for this old fave but I dont mind. :lol:


Noting wrong with standard :tiphat:


----------



## Pugg

Disc: 5
1. Manon Lescaut / Act I / Cortese damigella
2. Manon Lescaut / Act I / Donna non vidi mai - René Leibowitz
3. Manon Lescaut / Act I / Vedete? Io son fedele
4. Manon Lescaut / Act II / Dispettosetto questo riccio!
5. Manon Lescaut / Act II / In quelle trine morbide
6. Manon Lescaut / Act II / Oh, sarò la più bella!
7. Manon Lescaut / Act II / Taci, taci, tu il cor mi frangi!
8. Manon Lescaut, Act II: Ah! Affe madamigella - Anna Moffo / René Leibowitz
9. Manon Lescaut / Act II / Senti, di qui partiamo
10. Manon Lescaut / Act II / Ah, Manon, mi tradisce
11. Manon Lescaut / Act III / Il passo m'aprite
12. Manon Lescaut / Act III / No! Pazzo son! - René Leibowitz
13. Manon Lescaut / Act IV / Sola, perduta, abbandonata


----------



## Pugg

*Donizetti; La Favorita.
Cossoto/ Pavarotti *et al.
_Richard Bonynge conducting_:tiphat:


----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

I think I prefer Beamish's orchestral works based on what I'm hearing on this:










I was so surprised to read that she was very inexperienced at writing for orchestra when she wrote her first symphony! Her style of orchestration is remarkable and sounds like someone who really knows their way around the orchestra....


----------



## Dr Johnson

No. 7


----------



## Blancrocher

Bach: English Suites (Gould)


----------



## Pugg

​*Mozart; piano concertos 17 & 18*
_Géze Anda_


----------



## Vronsky

*Schoenberg: Complete piano works*










Arnold Schoenberg: Complete piano works
Alexei Lubimov *·* Neeme Järvi *·* Estonian State Symphony Orchestra


----------



## Pugg

Blancrocher said:


> View attachment 77683
> 
> 
> Bach: English Suites (Gould)


A real classic recording :tiphat:


----------



## bejart

Johann Joachim Quantz (1697-1770): Flute Concerto No.209 in A Major

Martin Barral conducting the Orchestre de Chambre Martin Barral - Marc Zuili, flute


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mendelssohn: Songs without Words.
Javier Perianes*


----------



## Jeff W

*In which there is a concert and randomness*

Good morning TC from bright and sunny Albany! Finally getting some time for myself!

Last night I started off by listening to a recording I made of concert by the Schenectady Symphony Orchestra of a concert they gave a couple of seasons ago. The program was:

Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto No. 2 (Ryan Reilly, piano)
Arutiunian: Trumpet Concerto (Anthony Bellino, trumpet)
Beethoven: Symphony No. 6

Music director Charles Schneider conducted. It was quite a good concert, in my opinion. And it featured a couple of local kids as the soloists in the concertos. I was at this one with the fiancee when she was just the girlfriend. Funny part occurred in the final movement of Beethoven when Maestro Schneider accidentally flung his conductor's score several rows back into the orchestra!

After that, it was all prerecorded music starting with:









Haydn's Symphonies No. 81, 82 and 83. Antal Dorati conducted the Philharmonia Hungarica. Haydn = 









Felix Mendelssohn's and Robert Schumann's Violin Concertos along with Beethoven's Violin Romances. Rachel Barton Pine played the solo violin while the Gottinger Symphonie Orchester was conducted by Christoph-Mathias Mueller. Not much to say, love both of these concertos!









Finishing with the two Piano Concertos and the Koncertstuck by Carl Maria von Weber. Nikolai Demidenko played the solo piano and the Scottish Chamber Orchestra was conducted by Sir Charles Mackerras. Nice music that seems to be right in the middle between Mozart's Piano Concertos and Beethoven's.


----------



## Pugg

​*French opera arias*.
_Montserrat Caballé_


----------



## George O

Leos Janacek (1854-1928)

In the Mist, Four Piano Pieces

Sonata "Oct. 1, 1905" ("Street Scene")

On the Overgrown Path, Small Piano Pieces, Set 1

Concertino for Piano, Two Violins, Viola, Clarinet, French Horn, and Bassoon

Capriccio for Piano Left Hand & Wind Ensemble

Josef Palenicek, piano
Czech Philharmonic Wind Instruments Ensemble

2-LP set on Supraphon (Czechoslovakia), from 1974
recorded 1972

5 stars


----------



## elgar's ghost

Showtime!


----------



## Pugg

​*Liszt/ Scriabin
Ivo Pogorelich *


----------



## johnnysc

Bernstein - West Side Story Suite plus.....

Joshua Bell

Philharmonic Orchestra/David Zinman


----------



## starthrower




----------



## Vasks

*Paisiello - Overture to "La Scuffiara" (Mazzola/Dynamic)
F.J. Haydn - Piano Trion in G, H.XIV:6 (Beaux Arts/Philips)
Pleyel - Symphony in C, Op. 66 (Bamert/Chandos)*


----------



## realdealblues

*Prokofiev: Symphony No. 5*

View attachment 77690


Herbert Von Karajan/Berlin Philharmonic

A very fine recording!


----------



## Pugg

​*Bizet; Carmen*.
_Troyanos/ Domingo/ van Dam / Te Kanawa et al.
Sir George Solti _conducting


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1983.


----------



## Vaneyes

For *Hindemith* birthday (1895).


----------



## Mahlerian

Schoenberg: Variations for Orchestra, op. 31
BBC Symphony Orchestra, cond. Boulez









Carter: Night Fantasies
Ursula Oppens


----------



## TurnaboutVox

*Beethoven
Violin Sonatas Op. 30/1-3
No. 6 in A
No. 7 in C minor
No. 8 in G

No. 4 in A minor Op. 23
No. 5 in F "Spring", Op. 24
No. 10 in G, Op. 96

No. 9 in A "Kreuzer", Op. 47* (I think this must be the shortest CD in my collection at 35'19)

Being discs 2, 3 and 4 of the complete violin duo sonatas by
Isabelle Faust and Alexander Melnikov [HM, 2009 (rec. 2006-8)]

This is very good, but in Op 96 at least it doesn't supersede the classic Kremer /Argerich account in my affections.


----------



## Vaneyes

Mahlerian said:


> ....
> 
> Carter: Night Fantasies
> Ursula Oppens


I want that album.


----------



## Easy Goer

Strauss - Also sprach Zarathustra, Ein Heldenleben. Fritz Reiner Chicago Symphony Orchestra


----------



## pmsummer

NIGHT SONGS
*Helen Grime*
Hallé 
Hallé Soloists
Lynsey Marsh - clarinet 
Jamie Phillips, Sir Mark Elder - conductors

_NMC_


----------



## George O

Paul Hindemith (1895-1963)

4 Violinsonaten 
op 11, no 1 and 2; Sonate 1939; Sonate in E (1935)

Sandor Karolyi, violin
Werner Hoppstock, piano

on Da Camera Magna (Germany), from 1984


----------



## Badinerie

Carol Vaness is rather good in this production. Ditti Zancanaro. Jury still out on Gaicomini's Cavaradossi though. 
Riccardo Muti has the pace a tad too slow for my taste but it doesnt detract from the drama. Lovely sounding discs though lush sound. Deserves more attention than it gets I think.


----------



## Sloe

Badinerie said:


> Carol Vaness is rather good in this production. Ditti Zancanaro. Jury still out on Gaicomini's Cavaradossi though.
> Riccardo Muti has the pace a tad too slow for my taste but it doesnt detract from the drama. Lovely sounding discs though lush sound. Deserves more attention than it gets I think.


I have that recording.

I have been listening to Eugen Onegin by Tchaikovskij.


----------



## Badinerie

The Te Deum is a marvel through my foor standing Tannoys. My poor neighbors :devil:


----------



## realdealblues

*Honegger: Symphonies No. 2 & 3 "Symphonie Liturgique"*

View attachment 77696


Herbert Von Karajan/Berlin Philharmonic


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1985.


----------



## jim prideaux

Dvorak 5th Symphony-Jansons and the Oslo Philharmonic.......

the more I listen to this recording the more impressed I am!


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

F. J. Haydn - Symphony No. 94 in G Major, 'Surprise' (George Szell; Cleveland Orchestra).









This disc has been growing on me quite a bit. Szell's 94 is definitely very warm and joyous. His symphonies 96 and 98 are very well done as well, where 98 has a slight edge in these performances, imo.

Recent listening: Johannes Brahms - Piano Concerto No. 1 in D minor, Op. 15 (Maurizio Pollini; Karl Böhm; Wiener Philharmoniker).









I've heard some criticisms of Pollini's performance here but I must say that I really enjoy this recording. Böhm's work with the orchestra is excellent, precise and colourful - Pollini's playing is elegant, never too overdone, which fits Brahm's more experimental and 'philosophical' approach to the piano concerto. Definitely recommended .


----------



## Eramirez156

CD 8 from the *Sibelius: Great Performances*

*Finlandia, Op.26 No.7
Valse triste, Op.44 No.1
The Swan Of Tuonela, Op.22, No.2
Scènes Historiques I, Op.25 - 3. Festivo
Karelia Suite, Op.11
Tapiola, Op.112*
*Jean Sibelius*









*Berliner Philharmoniker*
*Hans Rosbaud*

*Rosbaud* appears to have been a fine *Sibelius* conductor, it is much to be regretted that he didn't record any of the symphonies.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Tchaikovsky, Symphonies Nos. 5 and 6*


----------



## Easy Goer

Alfred Piccaver - The Son Of Vienna










Excellent job by Dutton in cleaning up these recordings from the 20's.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

pmsummer said:


> NIGHT SONGS
> *Helen Grime*
> Hallé
> Hallé Soloists
> Lynsey Marsh - clarinet
> Jamie Phillips, Sir Mark Elder - conductors
> 
> _NMC_


What do you think of it?


----------



## ArtMusic

A great recording,


----------



## Vronsky

*Robert Schumann: Symphony No.4*










Robert Schumann: Symphony No.4
Daniel Barenboim *·* Staatskapelle Berlin


----------



## Wood

BARTOK Bluebeard's Castle (Norman Foster, Satre, Croatians, Michael Powell YT vid)


----------



## elgar's ghost

Just time for one and a bit discs from this 4-disc set of Bartók's solo piano works before turning in.

First Term at the Piano - 18 Elementary Pieces Sz53 (1913), Fifteen Hungarian Peasant Songs Sz71 (1914-18), Three Hungarian Folk Songs from the County of Csik Sz35a (1907), Three Hungarian Folk Tunes Sz66 (1914-18 - rev. 1941), Improvisations on Hungarian Peasant Songs Sz74 (1920), Three Rondos on Folk Tunes Sz84 (1916 & 1927), Twenty Romanian Christmas Carols Sz57 (1915), Six Romanian Folk Dances Sz56 (1915), Two Romanian Dances Sz43 (1910) and Suite for Piano Sz62 (1916):


----------



## pmsummer

DIE ROSENKRANZ-SONATEN
_The Mystery Sonatas_
*Heinrich Ignaz Franz von Biber*
John Holloway - violin
Davitt Moroney - chamber organ, harpsichord
Tragicomedia (Stephen Stubbs, Erin Headley, Andrew Lawrence-King)

_Erato Veritas_


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1972 - '85.


----------



## pmsummer

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> What do you think of it?


Listened to most of it with Frau Schoemner in attendance. An error on my part. Her displeasure/discomfort prevented me from being able to listen productively.

I'll be back.


----------



## AClockworkOrange

*Schumann: Symphonies No.1 & No.2
Herbert von Karajan & the Berliner Philharmoniker*​
On my first full listen on CD my feelings are mixed. There are a few moments where the balance, sound and the Brass simply don't sound right to me - in the first movement especially. It is reminiscent of some of the issues which makes his Mendelssohn from this series of releases unpalatable albeit not to the same extent.

However, in spite of the irregularities in sound I have generally enjoyed this performance. It doesn't surpass Wolfgang Sawallisch, John Eliot Gardiner, Leonard Bernstein (Wiener) or Otto Klemperer - the former especially - but these are high watermarks.

Sawallisch is the Schumann which first imprinted on me and has a swagger and swing which in combination with excellent recording makes this a formidable set - the First Symphony beginning with a vengeance and setting the bar. Gardiner's HIP forces also perform wonderfully and Bernstein draws such beauty and power too. As for Klemperer, in a word I would say structure. Clear, powerful readings which never fail to impress. This order also applies to the cycles as a whole with perhaps the occasional exception.

I would consider it a fifth choice over Chailly's recordings of the Mahler orchestrations because ultimately the idea that Schumann was an inadequate orchestrator himself is incredibly grating. Bernstein illustrates why the original orchestration is perfect on a video clip on YouTube with the New York Philharmonic and one only has to listen to the likes of Sawallisch whom balances modern orchestral forces wonderfully or Gardiner whose HIP forces demonstrates the difference HIP and Instrumentation makes to the sound of both Orchestra and Symphony.

As I type, the Second Symphony has started - flowing from the First into the Second Movement and it sounds very good. A much stronger performance and statement to the first Symphony with fewer to no sonic oddities to mar the listening experience. Should this continue with the later Symphonies, this will easily become fifth ranked Schumann cycle.

Listening to these works reminds me why I enjoy a great deal of Schumann so much :angel:


----------



## deprofundis

*Alexander Mossolov *: la fonderie d'acier, love this work and just wish that i would have more work to lisen, since he one of my favorite russian composer, never heard sutch a thing that parallel it's brutality .


----------



## rodagl

From the Columbia's box set.


----------



## rodagl

Like most everything Trevor Pinnock recorded during the 80s/90s.


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1963 - '67. New remastering (1997), Ellen Fitton.










Related:

http://www.themasterdiskrecord.com/...rif-mardin-and-becoming-a-mastering-engineer/


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Tchaikovsky Symphony No. 4*


----------



## Mahlerian

Mozart: Symphony in D K297 "Paris"
Prague Chamber Orchestra, cond. Mackerras









Debussy: Prelude to the Afternoon of a Faun
Cleveland Orchestra, cond. Boulez


----------



## DiesIraeCX

*Tristan II - Kyrie*

*Wagner*: _Tristan und Isolde, Act II_ (Kleiber/Staatskapelle Dresden)
*Beethoven*: _Kyrie_ from _Missa Solemnis_ (Herreweghe)

I'm beginning to prefer Herreweghe's Missa Solemnis to Gardiner's.


----------



## George O

Sergei Prokofiev (1891-1953): Sonata in D, op 94

César Franck (1822-1890): Sonata in A (transcribed for flute)

James Galway, flute
Martha Argerich, piano

on RCA (NYC), from 1975

5 stars


----------



## deprofundis

Im lisening to *cd 10 *of the great compilation* Saints and Sinners*, i have most of the composer on this cd, that been Gesualdo , Monteverdi but there are great suprise *Giovanni Girolamo Kapsberger *libro IV :d'intavolatura di chittarone Passacaglia and there is *Monteverdi* l'orfeo wow what were i missing all these years.I most confess i have 50 % of the artist on saints and Sinners but
there is unknown territory like the french school of renaissance or some of the italian or Anonymous piece.Great job naxos once again, i recommended buying this has a christmass gift , it would made the joy of someone not familiar whit ''ancient classical''.

:tiphat:


----------



## bejart

Pavel Vranicky (1756-1808): String Quartet in D Major, Op.16, No.3

Stamic Quartet: Bohuslav Matousek and Josef Kekula, violins -- Jan Peruska, viola -- Vladimir Leixner, cello


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1974.


----------



## Balthazar

*Purcell ~ Ode for St. Cecilia's Day.* Paul McCreesh leads the Gabrieli Consort.

*Debussy ~ Khamma; Jeux; La boîte à joujoux.* Jean-Efflam Bavouzet plays piano reductions of the three ballet scores. The fifth and final disc of the complete Debussy set.

*Bartók ~ String Quartets Nos. 1 & 2.* The Emerson Quartet performs.


----------



## bejart

Anton Reicha (1770-1836): Fugue No.17

Jaroslav Tuma, piano


----------



## opus55

Schumann: Violin Sonata No. 2 in D minor, Op.121
_Carolin Widmann | Dénes Várjon_










Schubert: Schubert: Piano Trio No.2 in E flat major, D.929
_Klaviertrio Amsterdam_


----------



## Pugg

Berlioz: "Harold in Italy Op.16"
[Soloist] William Lincer (Va), the New York Philharmonic (October 23, 1961 New York, Manhattan Center)
Chausson: "Poème Op.25" (January 6, 1964 New York, Manhattan Center)
Ravel: "Tzigane" (January 6, 1964 New York, Manhattan Center)
[Soloist] Zino Francescatti (Vn), the New York Philharmonic


----------



## johnnysc

Brahms - Piano Concerto No. 2

Van Cliburn

Chicago Symphony/Reiner


----------



## OldFashionedGirl

_On Spotify:_







_*Penderecki*_ - _Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima_
_Polymorphia_
_*Greenwood*_ - _Popcorn Superhet Receiver_
_48 Responses to Polymorphia_


----------



## Pugg

starthrower said:


>


There are no words enough to describe this wonderful recording.:tiphat:


----------



## Guest

^^ Is that a Klimt painting on the cover? I just watched a wonderful movie about one of paintings, "Woman in Gold." Schoenberg's grandson helped a Jewish woman retrieve a family portrait painted by Klimt and stolen by the Nazis.

Anyway, today I listened to Op.10--seems a bit more original than Op.9.


----------



## starthrower

Pugg said:


> There are no words enough to describe this wonderful recording.:tiphat:


I just stumbled onto it in a store Sunday afternoon. I had no idea it existed. But it looked like the most interesting title they had, so I bought it. Will need some time to absorb it all.

NP:


----------



## Pugg

​
Xaver Scharwenka (1850-1924)
Klaviersonate Nr.2 +Nr. 1 & 2 aus "Im Freien" op. 38
Tschaikowsky: Grande Sonate für Klavier op. 37; Romanze op. 5; Aveu passionne e-moll

*Joseph Moog *


----------



## Pugg

Kontrapunctus said:


> ^^ Is that a Klimt painting on the cover? I just watched a wonderful movie about one of paintings, "Woman in Gold." Schoenberg's grandson helped a Jewish woman retrieve a family portrait painted by Klimt and stolen by the Nazis.


You are spot on, it's Gustav Klimt:tiphat:


----------



## Badinerie

I love this lp. I dont know what it is about this pressing though'the vinyl seems to deteriorate quite a bit. I have had three copies and they were all similar. CBS lp's seem to suffer more than other labels. I remmember in the seventies their rock and pop LP's were notorious. I may have to buy the cd after all these years. This was the first Four Last Songs I heard and probs my favourite.


----------



## Pugg

​_Mercadante; Flute concertos_

_James Galway/ Claudio Scimone _


----------



## ArtMusic

Epic recording,


----------



## helenora

*E.F.Dall'Abaco 12 concerti a piu intrumenti op.6* definitely less known composer, but these concertos are incredibly beautiful


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mercadante; Virginia.*

_Susan Patterson (Virginia), Paul Charles Clarke (Appio), Stefano Antonucci (Virginio) et al.
Maurizoi Benini _conducting.


----------



## Guest

Mozart
SQs 1, 4 and 5
Grumiaux Trio, Arpad Gerecz.

....followed by...

Schubert
SQ in D major, D94
Melos Quartett.

Can't help but confirm again; to these ears I find Schubert's music so much more satisfying.


----------



## Dawood

I know I'm really late to the dinner table on this one - so late even the after eights are out out-of-date but I've just discovered Beethoven's Symphonies...









I can't possibly say anything that hasn't been said before but, having said that I will simply state that it's like listening to Mozart re-conceptualized by the Incredible Hulk...

And the symphonies just get better and better as the poor soul got deafer and deafer. I think my favourite is possibly the 7th.

I wasn't exactly buying the 9th, though. A little too 'Germanic' for my tastes...


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

More Beamish! Still stuff I don't yet know. Pretty cool music here.










Although I am trying to work out what's going on in the picture on the cover...


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

dogen said:


> Mozart
> SQs 1, 4 and 5
> Grumiaux Trio, Arpad Gerecz.
> 
> ....followed by...
> 
> Schubert
> SQ in D major, D94
> Melos Quartett.
> 
> Can't help but confirm again; to these ears I find Schubert's music so much more satisfying.


It's all the difference between effeminate tea time music and effeminate coffee time music.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Completion of my BB listening today.

Piano Sonata Sz80 (1926), Sonatine Sz55 (1915), Fourteen Bagatelles Sz38 (1908), Four Dirges Sz45, Petite Suite Sz105 - piano arrangements of selections by Bartók from the 44 Violin Duos Sz98 (1936), Songs & Dances no op. no. - piano arrangements by György Sándor of selections from the 44 Violin Duos Sz98 (date unknown), Ten Easy Pieces Sz39 (1908), Allegro Barbaro Sz49 (1911), Out of Doors Sz81 (1926), Seven Sketches Sz44 (1908-10), Two Elegies Sz41 (1908-09), Three Burlesques Sz47 (1908-10), Nine Little Piano Pieces Sz82 (1926) and Three Studies Sz72 (1918):










Dance Suite Sz77 (1923), Ballet - The Wooden Prince Sz60 (1914-17), Opera - Bluebeard's Castle Sz48 (1911 - rev. 1912 & 1917) and Cantata Profana Sz94, (1930):


----------



## Pugg

​*Saint-Saëns*; _piano concertos 3&5
Collard/ Previn_


----------



## Blancrocher

Ravel: Gaspard, Miroirs, etc. (Thibaudet); Ravel/Debussy/Fauré: Piano Trios (Fontenay)


----------



## Pugg

Blancrocher said:


> View attachment 77729
> View attachment 77730
> 
> 
> Ravel: Gaspard, Miroirs, etc. (Thibaudet); Ravel/Debussy/Fauré: Piano Trios (Fontenay)


Strange reading of the Gaspard, don't you think?


----------



## Guest

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> It's all the difference between effeminate tea time music and effeminate coffee time music.


I think that's right. Earl Grey and a scone is all very pleasant but I get more from Arabica with a florentine.


----------



## Pugg

Badinerie said:


> I love this lp. I dont know what it is about this pressing though'the vinyl seems to deteriorate quite a bit. I have had three copies and they were all similar. CBS lp's seem to suffer more than other labels. I remmember in the seventies their rock and pop LP's were notorious. I may have to buy the cd after all these years. This was the first Four Last Songs I heard and probs my favourite.


Arkivemusic has a sale, this is in it :tiphat:


----------



## Dawood

Been listening to Rameau's Le Indes Galantes whilst playing an american football game on my PS2. (Pretty sure I'm the only person in the world doing that right now. I did imagine other opera buffs shooting up things in post-apocalyptic computer simulated war zones - Wagner came to mind).

I think the sun may be struggling to fight the grey day so I'm taking my von Karajan / Beethoven outside and to the nearest cafe...


----------



## Pugg

​*Tchaikovsky; Piano concert no 1
Kissin/Karajan.*
Daylight robbery


----------



## Guest

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> More Beamish! Still stuff I don't yet know. Pretty cool music here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Although I am trying to work out what's going on in the picture on the cover...


Me too on Spotify. Cool.


----------



## bejart

Jean Marie Leclair (1697-1764): Violin Concerto in A Major, Op.10, No.2

Simon Standage on violin with Collegium Musicum 90


----------



## realdealblues

*Strauss (R): Ein Heldenleben (A Hero's Life)*

View attachment 77735


Herbert Von Karajan/Berlin Philharmonic [1985]
Violinist: Leon Spierer


----------



## Pugg

​*Schumann ; Piano concerto
Van Cliburn *


----------



## Pugg

​*Dvorak; Piano concerto
Richter/ Kleiber *


----------



## realdealblues

*Strauss (R): Metamorphosen, Tod Und Verklarung (Death & Transfiguration)*

View attachment 77736


Herbert Von Karajan/Berlin Philharmonic


----------



## Morimur




----------



## Pugg

​*Mozart; Wind concertos 
Leister/ Koch /Piesk*
_Herbert von Karajan conducting _


----------



## Vasks

*Taneyev - Overture in D minor (Sanderling/Naxos)
d'Hoedt - Chroniques breves de la vie bourgeoise (Rahbari/Discover)*


----------



## Dr Johnson

Disc 8, Dance Suite etc


----------



## Vaneyes

Sampling for *Villa-Lobos* death day (1959).


----------



## Pugg

​*Donizetti; Lucia Di Lammermoor.
Beverly Sills/ Carlo Bergonzi *et al.
_Thomas Schippers conducting._:tiphat:


----------



## johnnysc

Mozart - Piano Concerto Nos. 20 & 27

Murray Perahia
English Chamber Orchestra


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded at Kingsway Hall, London, February 1976.

Recording Engineers: Arthur Lilley; Kenneth Wilkinson (At Discogs, 790 albums are listed for these two gentlemen).


----------



## Blancrocher

Rzewski - 4 Hands

Oppens/Lowenthal

















Kate Lee/Ran Dank


----------



## pmsummer

NIGHT SONGS
*Helen Grime*
Hallé
Hallé Soloists
Lynsey Marsh - clarinet
Jamie Phillips, Sir Mark Elder - conductors

_NMC_


----------



## eljr

*Carducci String Quartet / Cian O'Duill / Gemma Rosefield
Philip Glass: String Quartet No. 5; Suite from Dracula; String Sextet*


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1996.


----------



## realdealblues

I'm too lazy to list the individual works today but basically a whole bunch of "The Strauss Family" works :lol:

View attachment 77740


View attachment 77741


View attachment 77742


Herbert Von Karajan/Berlin Philharmonic


----------



## Vronsky

*The Romantic Philadelphia Strings (CD 10)*










Eugene Ormandy the Original Jacket Collection
The Romantic Philadelphia Strings (CD 10)
Borodin: Nocturne for String Orchestra (Arr. Malcolm Sargent)
Mascagni: Intermezzo from Cavelleria Rusticana
Traditional Londonderry Air (Arr. Arthur Harris)
Barber: Adagio for Strings, Op.11
Tchaikovsky: Andante Cantabile (Arr. Thomas Frost)
Sibelius: Valse Triste from Kuolema, Op. 44 No.1
Grieg: Notturno No.5 from Lyric Suite, Op.54 Andante *·* The Last Spring from Two Elegiac Melodies, Op.34
Massenet: Élégie
Macdowell: To a Wild Rose, Op.51 No.1, from Woodland Sketches (Arr. Thomas Frost)
Vaughan-Williams: Fantasia on Greensleevs from Sir John in Love (Arr. Ralph Greaves) *·* Fantasia on a Theme by Thomas Tallis: Largo Sostenuto
Eugene Ormandy | The Philadelphia Orchestra


----------



## eljr

*Parker Quartet
Jeremy Gill: Capriccio*


----------



## Mahlerian

Boulez: Le marteau sans maître, Dérive 1
Hilary Summers, Ensemble Intercontemporain, cond. Boulez









Mozart: Missa Solemnis in C minor K139, Exsultate jubilate K165
Concentus musicus Wien, cond. Harnoncourt


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Mahlerian said:


> Boulez: Le marteau sans maître, Dérive 1
> Hilary Summers, Ensemble Intercontemporain, cond. Boulez
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mozart: Missa Solemnis in C minor K139, Exsultate jubilate K165
> Concentus musicus Wien, cond. Harnoncourt


Mozart and Boulez go together so well. I don't know what it is, but I just find that their aesthetics complement each other.


----------



## Iean

My first ever post here:angel:


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

C. P. E. Bach - Piano Concerto in D minor, Wq 22 (Michael Rische; Kammersymphonie Leipzig).

Fantasie in F Major, Wq 59,5 (Ana-Marija Markovina).









An introductory disc to C. P. E. Bach - very good music and excellent performers on this disc so far. Definitely a great composer who deserves more attention.


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

Iean said:


> View attachment 77745
> 
> 
> My first ever post here:angel:


Welcome to the board!


----------



## Vronsky

*Mozart: Requiem*










Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart: Requiem
Anna Tomowa-Sintow *·* Helga Muller-Molinari *·* Vinson Cole *·* Paata Burchuladze
Wiener Philharmoniker *·* Herbert von Karajan


----------



## eljr

*
Masters of Classical: Beethoven*


----------



## schigolch




----------



## Badinerie

Been pining for the Fjords lately...


----------



## realdealblues

*Stravinsky: Le Sacre Du Printemps (The Rite Of Spring)*

View attachment 77751


Herbert Von Karajan/Berlin Philharmonic [1977]

Yes, this recording lacks the savageness that it really needs to shine (as well as some percussion), but I don't think it's as awful as some do. Bernstein's 1958 recording will always be "the one" for me, but I certainly never felt like shutting this recording off.


----------



## GreenMamba

Giovanni Gabrieli's Sacrae Symphoniae, (1597). These are purely instrumental selections played by the Bulgarians.


----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## Blancrocher

Sibelius: Symphonies 6 & 7, Tapiola (Karajan)


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Bruckner, Symphony No. 7*


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1967.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

*György Kurtág*
Arioso "Hommage à Walter Levin 85" (2009) 
6 Moments musicaux for String Quartet, Op. 44 (2005) 
Hommage à Jacob Obrecht (2004-2005) 
Officium breve in memoriam Andreae Szervánsky, Op. 28 (1988-1989) 
Aus der Ferne V (1999)
Aus der Ferne III (1991)
Quartet for Strings, Op. 1 (1959)
Hommage à Mihály András, Op. 13 "12 Microludes for String Quartet" (1977) 
Athena Quartet (Saskia Viersen and Margherita Biederbick, violin; Miriam Götting, viola; Kathrin Bogensberger, cello)
[Neos, 2011]

This is quite exquisite, and has become one of my very favourite chamber music discs. Webernite miniatures of crystal precision, yet never pastiche. Several of these are works of genius.


----------



## Vronsky

realdealblues said:


> *Stravinsky: Le Sacre Du Printemps (The Rite Of Spring)*
> 
> View attachment 77751
> 
> 
> Herbert Von Karajan/Berlin Philharmonic [1977]
> 
> Yes, this recording lacks the savageness that it really needs to shine (as well as some percussion), but I don't think it's as awful as some do. Bernstein's 1958 recording will always be "the one" for me, but I certainly never felt like shutting this recording off.


Ormandy's recording from 1954 is pretty awesome. Here it is:


----------



## Vaneyes

realdealblues said:


> *Stravinsky: Le Sacre Du Printemps (The Rite Of Spring)*
> 
> View attachment 77751
> 
> 
> Herbert Von Karajan/Berlin Philharmonic [1977]
> 
> Yes, this recording lacks the savageness that it really needs to shine (as well as some percussion), but I don't think it's as awful as some do. Bernstein's 1958 recording will always be "the one" for me, but I certainly never felt like shutting this recording off.


I still think HvK got it "Rite" the first time ('63/4), and that Igor was just yanking his chain, since he and Lenny recorded for Columbia (now Sony). :tiphat:


----------



## DavidA

Brahms Violin Concerto 

The wondrous Julia Fischer - the best performance since Heifetz imo


----------



## Balthazar

*Beethoven ~ Piano Sonatas, Op. 14.* Paul Lewis at the piano.

*Berg ~ Lyric Suite.* The New Zealand String Quartet performs.

*Bartók ~ String Quartets Nos. 3 & 4.* The Emerson Quartet plays these, influenced by the Berg piece.


----------



## Guest

Balthazar said:


> *Beethoven ~ Piano Sonatas, Op. 14.* Paul Lewis at the piano.
> 
> *Berg ~ Lyric Suite.* The New Zealand String Quartet performs.
> 
> *Bartók ~ String Quartets Nos. 3 & 4.* The Emerson Quartet plays these, influenced by the Berg piece.


The Emerson Q performed Bartok's 4th on the Radio 3 lunchtime concert yesterday. Storming!


----------



## Guest

TurnaboutVox said:


> *György Kurtág*
> Arioso "Hommage à Walter Levin 85" (2009)
> 6 Moments musicaux for String Quartet, Op. 44 (2005)
> Hommage à Jacob Obrecht (2004-2005)
> Officium breve in memoriam Andreae Szervánsky, Op. 28 (1988-1989)
> Aus der Ferne V (1999)
> Aus der Ferne III (1991)
> Quartet for Strings, Op. 1 (1959)
> Hommage à Mihály András, Op. 13 "12 Microludes for String Quartet" (1977)
> Athena Quartet (Saskia Viersen and Margherita Biederbick, violin; Miriam Götting, viola; Kathrin Bogensberger, cello)
> [Neos, 2011]
> 
> This is quite exquisite, and has become one of my very favourite chamber music discs. Webernite miniatures of crystal precision, yet never pastiche. Several of these are works of genius.


This is still on my shopping list!


----------



## elgar's ghost

Two more Bernstein stage works tonight and tomorrow.

Candide (1956 - followed by various revisions up until this 1989 edition):










Mass - Theatre Piece for Singers, Players & Dancers (1971):








***

(*** - image of later Sony re-issue shown)


----------



## KenOC

Shostakovich's 4th Symphony, Petrenko and the Royal Liverpudlians. A worthy performance.


----------



## johnnysc

Beethoven - Symphony No. 5

Berlin Philharmonic/Karajan


----------



## Guest

Carter
The Complete Piano Music

Ursula Oppens


----------



## bejart

Robert Schumann (1810-1856): Symphony No.2 in C Major, Op.61

Sir Neville Marriner conducting the Academy of St.Martin-in-the-Fields


----------



## TurnaboutVox

TurnaboutVox said:


> *György Kurtág*
> Complete Works for String Quartet
> Athena Quartet (Saskia Viersen and Margherita Biederbick, violin; Miriam Götting, viola; Kathrin Bogensberger, cello)
> [Neos, 2011]





dogen said:


> This is still on my shopping list!


Good - I don't think you'll regret splashing out.



dogen said:


> Carter
> The Complete Piano Music
> 
> Ursula Oppens


This is on mine!


----------



## tortkis

Elizabeth Maconchy: The Complete String Quartets Vol. I - Hanson String Quartet (Treasure Island)









I think the 3-CD set of Maconchy's string quartets has been OOP, but I found digital releases of this vol. 1 & vol. 3, though I couldn't find vol. 2. These quartets are modernistic and powerful, very good.


----------



## OldFashionedGirl

_On Spotify:_







*Verdi* - Don Carlo.
Conducted by Giulini.


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Carl Nielsen, Symphony # 5, Op. 50








Jascha Horenstein, New Philharmonia Orchestra


----------



## Oliver

Gardiner's 2015 recording of Bach's Mass in b minor!!










What do people think? I thought it wasn't too different from his other recording, perhaps more passionate.


----------



## deprofundis

Im lisening to* Music of the troubadours *on naxos, the cd has highlights, some piece are very rythmic, the cd is suprisingly good.
We can hear this if it stand time, sometime it take many lisen, yes i had aknowledge the singer not the best but not the worst her voice fit in there., but the other lack to be fair is male voice, but this is a minus detail in all of this, if i would have to rate it
over 5 stars i would put the album a generous 4 or a decent 3 if i had to rate it on a scale to 1 to 10 i would put this compilation a decent 8 or a generous 9.What about it, well you can do mutch worst whit your money , buy it if your a fan of this era mostly the 12th century. and 13th.


----------



## Guest

Monumental music-making and very warmly recorded.


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Vaughan Williams, Symphony # 8 In D Minor








Adrian Boult, London Philharmonic Orchestra


----------



## johnnysc

Richard Strauss - Till Eulenspiegels plus.....

Berlin Philharmonic/Karajan


----------



## bejart

Johann Nepomuk Hummel (1778-1837): Flute Trio in A Major, Op.78

Clive Conway, flute -- Christine Croshaw, piano -- Charles Tunnell, cello


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Jean Sibelius, Symphony # 5 in E-Flat Major, Op. 82 (Final 1919 version)







Lahti Symphony Orchestra and Osmo Vänskä


----------



## EDaddy

http://postimage.org/

Scriabin - Symphonies #1 & 2

The jury is still out for me. A huge fan of his 3rd and therefore much to live up to.
Perhaps it's just a matter of more time being needed for these to percolate.


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Buchberger Quartet

Haydn, String Quartet #62 Op. 76 # 3 In C Major "Emperor"


----------



## Pugg

​*Mozart; Symphony 29 & 30*
_Charles Mackerras_


----------



## Becca

AClockworkOrange said:


> View attachment 77709
> *Schumann: Symphonies No.1 & No.2
> Herbert von Karajan & the Berliner Philharmoniker*​
> On my first full listen on CD my feelings are mixed. There are a few moments where the balance, sound and the Brass simply don't sound right to me - in the first movement especially. It is reminiscent of some of the issues which makes his Mendelssohn from this series of releases unpalatable albeit not to the same extent.
> 
> However, in spite of the irregularities in sound I have generally enjoyed this performance. It doesn't surpass Wolfgang Sawallisch, John Eliot Gardiner, Leonard Bernstein (Wiener) or Otto Klemperer - the former especially - but these are high watermarks.
> 
> Sawallisch is the Schumann which first imprinted on me and has a swagger and swing which in combination with excellent recording makes this a formidable set - the First Symphony beginning with a vengeance and setting the bar. Gardiner's HIP forces also perform wonderfully and Bernstein draws such beauty and power too. As for Klemperer, in a word I would say structure. Clear, powerful readings which never fail to impress. This order also applies to the cycles as a whole with perhaps the occasional exception.
> 
> I would consider it a fifth choice over Chailly's recordings of the Mahler orchestrations because ultimately the idea that Schumann was an inadequate orchestrator himself is incredibly grating. Bernstein illustrates why the original orchestration is perfect on a video clip on YouTube with the New York Philharmonic and one only has to listen to the likes of Sawallisch whom balances modern orchestral forces wonderfully or Gardiner whose HIP forces demonstrates the difference HIP and Instrumentation makes to the sound of both Orchestra and Symphony.
> 
> As I type, the Second Symphony has started - flowing from the First into the Second Movement and it sounds very good. A much stronger performance and statement to the first Symphony with fewer to no sonic oddities to mar the listening experience. Should this continue with the later Symphonies, this will easily become fifth ranked Schumann cycle.
> 
> Listening to these works reminds me why I enjoy a great deal of Schumann so much :angel:


It is a real pleasure to see such a detailed and thoughtful post in this thread as they are few and far between. My feeling is that if something is worth posting here, it is worth saying something about it else how are we to know if the work/recording is something to be investigated?

As to the Schumann symphonies, I agree totally with the comments on the Sawallisch.


----------



## Pugg

Vaneyes said:


> Recorded 1967.


That classic DG design / sound :tiphat:


----------



## Pugg

Kontrapunctus said:


> Monumental music-making and very warmly recorded.


Hear hear, wouldn't want to be without the Beaux Arts Trio tough :tiphat:


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Alexander Glazunov, Symphony # 1 in E Major, Op. 5, "Slavonian Symphony"








Vladimir Fedoseyev, Moscow Radio Symphony Orchestra


----------



## EDaddy

http://postimage.org/app.php

Haydn: Symphony No.6 in D, Hob.I:6 "Le Matin"
Petra Müllejans: Freiburg Baroque Orchestra

...now the 7th. Both very elegant and stately readings. 
The menuetto of the 7th is outstanding. Recommended.


----------



## Pugg

*Mozart: arias *(Disc 1)
_Margaret Price_


----------



## Grizzled Ghost

York Bowen - Viola Sonatas










There is a cluster of lesser-known late romantic composers from England (and thereabouts) which I have kinda ignored: Bax, Bliss, Bowen, Ireland, Holst, Moeran, etc, etc. Time for me to figure out which ones I like and which ones I like less.

Judging from this disc, York Bowen seems to be one of the better ones.


----------



## ArtMusic




----------



## MosmanViolinist

I love this series, this is the latest. Nice performance.


----------



## senza sordino

Prokofiev Romeo and Juliet
View attachment 77772

Prokofiev Symphonies 1&2, Sinfonietta 
View attachment 77774

Prokofiev Symphonies 6 & 4 (revised)
View attachment 77775

Prokofiev and Shostakovich first violin concerti
View attachment 77776

Shostakovich Symphony no 10
View attachment 77777


----------



## Pugg

​
*Ravel; Piano concertos *
_Samson François_


----------



## Badinerie

Starting with VW this morning...


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Everyone needs to hear this


----------



## helenora

Following my own advice ( sometimes I do follow even my own advice) on listening and comparing similar stuff. I decided to compare *Bruckner Symphonies finals*, only finals and nothing else from 4th to 9th. interesting, very, very.....


----------



## Iean

Masaaki Suzuki :angel:


----------



## EDaddy

http://postimage.org/app.php

String Quartet No. 67 in F Major, Op. 77, No. 2, Hob.III:82, "Lobkowitz"
One of my absolute favorite Haydn string quartet scores. Buoyant, rhythmically acute; melodic without being predictable. Never a misplaced or misjudged note. Just sheer perfection of line, both vertically and horizontally.

Papa was in full command by the time he penned this; an absolute master. Of course, he had been for quite some time but it really shows here. The Festetics Quartet plays with ease, authority and absolute fluidity. Can't recommend highly enough.

Bravo!


----------



## EDaddy

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Everyone needs to hear this


How would you describe it?


----------



## Pugg

​
*Shostakovich: Cello Concertos Nos. 1 & 2*
_Gautier Capuçon_:tiphat:


----------



## EDaddy

http://postimage.org/app.php

Haydn: Violin Concerto No.1 in C, Hob.VIIa
Gottfried Von Der Goltz: Freiburg Baroque Orchestra

Been on a Haydn tangent; a marathon of sorts. Another masterpiece and a 
lovely performance to behold. I gotta go to bed!


----------



## DavidA

Manxfeeder said:


> *Bruckner, Symphony No. 7*
> 
> View attachment 77755


By Schumann? :lol:

Great performance though. He made another great one before he died - quite different - with the VPO. So much for people who say Karajan always conducted things the same way.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

EDaddy said:


> How would you describe it?


Imagine you are a piglet wallowing in your favourite mud hole. That's what it's like for me at any rate. It's also very cleverly orchestrated music and the use of little repetitions here and there to emphasise a certain musical point makes me feel that a very large proportion of classical music fans, if not all of them, will be able to find at least some things they like in the music of this contemporary composer.


----------



## Pugg

*Verdi; Aida.
Freni/ Carreras/ Baltsa* et al.
_Herbert von Karajan conducting._:tiphat:


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Schwarzkopf's next three released recitals were all of Wolf Lieder (all in stereo, I couldn't find pictures of all the stereo covers) and there is no doubt that we have Schwarzkopf to thank (along with Fischer-Dieskau) for bringing the songs of Wolf to a wider public.

Her singing is an object lesson in colouring and acting with the voice, and a shining example of how expression isn't necessarily the enemy of beauty of tone. Take for instance a song like Mignon's _Kennst du das Land_, one of Wolf's greatest and one of Schwarzkopf's most famed interpretations. The emotional range, from wistful yearning to painful longing, the intensity of utterance and the depth of feeling are unparalleled, and yet they are all delivered without disturbing the silvery beauty and perfect firmness of the voice.

In the lighter songs too, the expression is wide. Some found, still find, such an interventionist approach too much, too _mannered_, and that the songs should be allowed to speak for themselves. Personally, I find the penny plain approach just plain dull.

One should also mention Gerald Moore's superb accompaniments, though the word doesn't do his playing justice. He is an equal collaborator on every level.

Thankfully I have the earlier two disc EMI release of these songs, as that includes full texts and translations. Warner, shamefully, have provided neither texts nor translations in this box. Do they assume we all speak fluent German, or do they just not realise how an understanding of the text is paramount in appreciating (especially) the songs of Wolf?


----------



## AClockworkOrange

GregMitchell said:


> Schwarzkopf's next three released recitals were all of Wolf Lieder (all in stereo, I couldn't find pictures of all the stereo covers) and there is no doubt that we have Schwarzkopf to thank (along with Fischer-Dieskau) for bringing the songs of Wolf to a wider public.
> 
> Her singing is an object lesson in colouring and acting with the voice, and a shining example of how expression isn't necessarily the enemy of beauty of tone. Take for instance a song like Mignon's _Kennst du das Land_, one of Wolf's greatest and one of Schwarzkopf's most famed interpretations. The emotional range, from wistful yearning to painful longing, the intensity of utterance and the depth of feeling are unparalleled, and yet they are all delivered without disturbing the silvery beauty and perfect firmness of the voice.
> 
> In the lighter songs too, the expression is wide. Some found, still find, such an interventionist approach too much, too _mannered_, and that the songs should be allowed to speak for themselves. Personally, I find the penny plain approach just plain dull.
> 
> One should also mention Gerald Moore's superb accompaniments, though the word doesn't do his playing justice. He is an equal collaborator on every level.
> 
> Thankfully I have the earlier two disc EMI release of these songs, as that includes full texts and translations. Warner, shamefully, have provided neither texts nor translations in this box. Do they assume we all speak fluent German, or do they just not realise how an understanding of the text is paramount in appreciating (especially) the songs of Wolf?


Your clear, thoughtful comments on this Elisabeth Schwarzkopf set make an effective sales pitch, I'm sorely tempted to look into this set for myself in the new year 

If I may ask a quick question, how do these performances of Hugo Wolf Lieder compare with the recital she gave with Wilhelm Furtwangler on Piano?


----------



## AClockworkOrange

*Robert Schumann - Symphonies No.1 & No.2*
Leonard Bernstein & the Wiener Philharmoniker​








Listening to Karajan's recordings inspired me to listen to Bernstein's recordings again. These performances are immensely beautiful, balanced and well judged. This is Bernstein in his element on wonderful interpretive form.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

AClockworkOrange said:


> *Robert Schumann - Symphonies No.1 & No.2*
> Leonard Bernstein & the Wiener Philharmoniker​
> View attachment 77780
> 
> 
> Listening to Karajan's recordings inspired me to listen to Bernstein's recordings again. These performances are immensely beautiful, balanced and well judged. This is Bernstein in his element on wonderful interpretive form.


This one along with Zinman's and Nezet-Seguin's recordings of the Schumann symphonies are my favourites because they let Schumann's textural and orchestral brilliance shine. Remarkable composer, Schumann, he had a certain way of composing for orchestra which is utterly unique, but unfortunately the recordings by most conductors don't ever show it, especially not Karajan's or reorchestrated versions.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

I am now trying some Knussen conducting his own compositions. Pretty cool stuff!










And very British sounding.


----------



## Pugg

​*Beethoven; String quartets.Op.18 no4/OP.130
Alban Berg Quartet *


----------



## eljr

*John Adams / San Francisco Symphony / Michael Tilson Thomas
John Adams: Absolute Jest; Grand Pianola Music*

SACD


----------



## Tsaraslondon

AClockworkOrange said:


> Your clear, thoughtful comments on this Elisabeth Schwarzkopf set make an effective sales pitch, I'm sorely tempted to look into this set for myself in the new year
> 
> If I may ask a quick question, how do these performances of Hugo Wolf Lieder compare with the recital she gave with Wilhelm Furtwangler on Piano?


That recital is also in the box, and I haven't got round to listening to it yet. Nor, I'm ashamed to say, have I heard it before so I can't comment. I understand that Furtwangler found the accompaniments a lot more difficult to play than he expected, where Moore's technical proficiency is never in doubt. Also the sound on these three discs is very clear stereo. The set also includes her recording with Fischer-Dieskau of songs from The Italian Songbook.

I strongly recommend the set, which is issued at bargain price. Few singers are as consistently rewarding in such a wide range of musical styles, from Puccini to Wolf.


----------



## bejart

Georg Muffat (1653-1704): Concerto Grosso No.4 in G Minor

Peter Zajicek conducting the Musica Aeterna Bratislava


----------



## Blancrocher

Vivaldi: Cello Sonatas (Bylsma); Four Seasons etc. (Carmignola/Marcon)


----------



## eljr

*Masters Of Classical Music: Schubert *


----------



## Pugg

​
DISC 10: ARL1-0844 Heroines From The Great French Operas -
*Anna Moffo *- New Philharmonia Orchestra - Peter Maag
(first release on CD, remastered from the original analogue tapes)


----------



## Vronsky

*Mahler: Symphony No.8*










Gustav Mahler: Symphony No.8 in E-Flat Major "Symphony of a Thousand" (CD 10)
Leeds Festival Chorus *·* London Symphony Orchestra & Chorus *·* Finchley Children's Chorus *·* Highgate School Boys Choir *·* Orpington Junior Singers
Erna Spoorenberg (soprano) *·* Gwyneth Jones (soprano) *·* Gwyneth Annear (mezzo-soprano) *·* Anna Reynolds (mezzo-soprano) *·* Norma Procter (mezzo-soprano) *·* John Mitchinson (tenor) *·* Vladimir Ruzdjak (baritone) *·* Donald McIntyre (bass)
Leonard Bernstein


----------



## realdealblues

*Verdi: Requiem*

View attachment 77784


Herbert Von Karajan/Vienna Philharmonic [1984]
Soloists: Anna Tomowa-Sintow, Agnes Baltsa, Jose Carreras, Jose van Dam


----------



## Pugg

eljr said:


> *John Adams / San Francisco Symphony / Michael Tilson Thomas
> John Adams: Absolute Jest; Grand Pianola Music*
> 
> SACD


Wonderful cover :tiphat:


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

Gustav Mahler - Symphony No. 6 in A minor, 'Tragic' (Leonard Bernstein; New York Philharmonic).









I've decided to come back to Mahler and explore him further. I'm really enjoying this record. Looking forward to hearing the other Mahler symphonies.


----------



## Pugg

​*Chopin; Waltzes *
Alexandre Tharaud


----------



## Kivimees

Enjoying a ride on the recent Sally Beamish bandwagon:


----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## Pugg

Next on:
​
*Mozart; Lieder*
_Peter Schreier/ Andras Schiff _


----------



## AClockworkOrange

GregMitchell said:


> That recital is also in the box, and I haven't got round to listening to it yet. Nor, I'm ashamed to say, have I heard it before so I can't comment. I understand that Furtwangler found the accompaniments a lot more difficult to play than he expected, where Moore's technical proficiency is never in doubt. Also the sound on these three discs is very clear stereo. The set also includes her recording with Fischer-Dieskau of songs from The Italian Songbook.
> 
> I strongly recommend the set, which is issued at bargain price. Few singers are as consistently rewarding in such a wide range of musical styles, from Puccini to Wolf.


Thanks for responding Greg. It sounds like a fantastic set. I wouldn't question Gerald Moore's musicianship for a second, he is one of the great - if not greatest accompanists. My curiosity is really piqued now.

I hadn't heard about Furtwängler's views on the accompaniment but I absolutely adore the recital. It is fascinating to hear him behind the keyboard, very rewarding too. It was this disc which introduced me to Worlf's Lieder. If Furtwängler found the accompaniment more difficult than he anticipated, it doesn't show.

This set is definitely going on my wish list - either for December or early January.


----------



## Eramirez156

CD 25 from the *Decca Wiener Philharmoniker* box set:

*Symphony No.2 in D major, Op.73
Piano Concerto No.2 in B flat major, Op.83*
*Johannes Brahms*









*Wilhelm Backhaus*

*Wiener Philharmoniker*
*Carl Schuricht*


----------



## Vasks

_Spinning some records_

*Gretry - Overture to "Le Magnifigue" (Bonynge/London)
W.A. Mozart - Symphony #38 (Walter/Columbia)*


----------



## Pugg

​*Massenet: Esclarmonde.*
_Dame Joan Sutherland/ Giacomo Arragal/ Huguette Tourangeau et al.
Richard Bongynge conducting.
_


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1990.


----------



## Vaneyes

Pugg said:


> {Opera Intermezzi w. BPO/HvK, 1967}That classic DG design / sound :tiphat:


Re sound, helped in no small way by Emil Berliner Studios, 2007.


----------



## johnnysc

Beethoven - Overtures

Philharmonic Orchestra/Klemperer


----------



## ArtMusic

I highly recommend this,


----------



## Iean

Enjoying the music while doing a thesis :angel:


----------



## jim prideaux

Brahms 2nd Symphony-Giulini and the VPO


----------



## Vasks

Iean said:


> Enjoying the music while doing a thesis :angel:


You can do an entire thesis in the duration of a single CD?


----------



## Manxfeeder

ArtMusic said:


>


I think somebody should tell him that his basement flooded.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Mozart, Piano Concertos Nos. 21 and 23*

I'm still having trouble with Casadesus' interpretation; he's almost nonexistent. I guess that's his point.


----------



## Dr Johnson

No. 1


----------



## realdealblues

*Haydn: The Creation*

View attachment 77793


Herbert Von Karajan/Vienna Philharmonic/Vienna Singverein [1982]
Soloists: Edith Mathis, Francisco Araiza, Jose van Dam


----------



## EDaddy

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Imagine you are a piglet wallowing in your favourite mud hole. That's what it's like for me at any rate. It's also very cleverly orchestrated music and the use of little repetitions here and there to emphasise a certain musical point makes me feel that a very large proportion of classical music fans, if not all of them, will be able to find at least some things they like in the music of this contemporary composer.


Sounds very interesting. Is it more melodic/harmonic? Or more atonal/dissonant? I'm guessing the former, not the latter.


----------



## EDaddy

Manxfeeder said:


> *Mozart, Piano Concertos Nos. 21 and 23*
> 
> I'm still having trouble with Casadesus' interpretation; he's almost nonexistent. I guess that's his point.
> 
> View attachment 77792


Funny. Casadesus is my absolute favorite interpreter of Mozart's piano concerti, bar none. Elegant, stately, non-egoic, with a lightness of touch that few if any others have ever possessed. He only digs in when the score calls for it but never steps on the orchestra in the process. He dances over, in and through the music like water droplets... which is perfect for Mozart's scores.

Casadesus would never be my go-to for many other composer's like Beethoven or Liszt where fiery bravado is often needed. But Mozart? He was_ born_ to play Mozart.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

EDaddy said:


> Sounds very interesting. Is it more melodic/harmonic? Or more atonal/dissonant? I'm guessing the former, not the latter.


I didn't really pay attention to that in particular....it sounds very melodic to me.


----------



## Becca

Grizzled Ghost said:


> York Bowen - Viola Sonatas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is a cluster of lesser-known late romantic composers from England (and thereabouts) which I have kinda ignored: Bax, Bliss, Bowen, Ireland, Holst, Moeran, etc, etc. Time for me to figure out which ones I like and which ones I like less.
> 
> Judging from this disc, York Bowen seems to be one of the better ones.


If you haven't already, try Granville Bantock and Edmund Rubbra.


----------



## Mahlerian

Schoenberg: Serenade, Five Pieces for Orchestra, Ode to Napoleon
Ensemble Intercontemporain, BBC Symphony Orchestra, cond. Boulez


----------



## Stirling

Second on Rubbra, a much neglected mid 20th artist.


----------



## Manxfeeder

EDaddy said:


> Funny. Casadesus is my absolute favorite interpreter of Mozart's piano concerti, bar none. Elegant, stately, non-egoic, with a lightness of touch that few if any others have ever possessed. He only digs in when the score calls for it but never steps on the orchestra in the process. He dances over, in and through the music like water droplets... which is perfect for Mozart's scores.


I was hoping you would pick up on my comment and help me to understand what he's doing. I'm used to Murray Perahia, so Casadesus' understated performance was throwing me off. Thanks!


----------



## EDaddy

http://postimage.org/

Schubert's 6th. Good performance overall but not my favorite. The Dvorak is outstanding and worth the price of the CD alone. In fact, it stands as one of my very favorite versions of his 8th Symphony.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Mozart, Exsultate, Jubilate, Missa solemnis in C.*

I'm going to be teaching a Bible study class tonight about the letter to Titus, listing the qualifications for a bishop. One qualification is "not a striker." So I'm thinking of using the example of Mozart's dismissal by Count Arco (you know, where he was literally kicked out. And I realize the count was only the archbishop's steward, and Colloredo probably didn't consent to it, but it's a vivid illustration; maybe they'll get a "kick" out of it.). Anyway I'm listening to Mozart for inspiration.


----------



## joen_cph

*Franz Schmidt*: _The Book of Seven Seals _/ Lippe, Patzak, etc, Munich PO / amadeo - mhs 2LP stereo









*Franz Schmidt*: _The Book of Seven Seals _/ Zagrosek, Schreier, etc, ORf SO/ orfeo 2LP stereo digital

It´s been a long time time so I thought I´d compare the two a bit. The old Lippe seems surprisingly good and atmospheric, in spite of an ageing Patzak, and it has good, cathedral-like sound too.


----------



## realdealblues

*Strauss (R): Also Sprach Zarathustra*

View attachment 77798


Herbert Von Karajan/Berlin Philharmonic [1973]

View attachment 77797


Herbert Von Karajan/Berlin Philharmonic [1983]

Both recordings are pretty similar as far as interpretation goes but the 1973 recording gets the nod from me.


----------



## elgar's ghost

All-American listening this evening.

Piano Trios by Charles Ives (1904-05 - rev. 1911), Aaron Copland (1929) and Leonard Bernstein (1937):










Aaron Copland - Clarinet Concerto (1948), Leonard Bernstein - Prelude, Fugue & Riffs (1949), Morton Gould - Derivations for Clarinet & Band (1955 - rev. 1965), Artie Shaw - Clarinet Concerto (1940) and George Gershwin - four song transcriptions:










Philip Glass - Symphony no. 2 (1994), Interlude from Cocteau's "Orphée" Act II Scene 5 (1992) and Concerto for Saxophone Quartet & Orchestra (1995):








***

(*** - sleeve slightly different)


----------



## tortkis

William Byrd (1539/40-1623): The Complete Keyboard Music - Davitt Moroney (Hyperion)








http://www.hyperion-records.co.uk/dc.asp?dc=D_CDS44461/7

The music, the playing, the sounds of instruments (harpsichord, organ, muselar virginal, clavichord), ... all marvelous.


----------



## eljr

*Handel: Masters Of Classical Music VOL. 10*


----------



## Eramirez156

*Violin Concerto In D Minor, Op. 47*
*Jean Sibelius*









*Ginette Neveu*

* Philharmonia Orchestra*
*Walter Susskind*

_Recorded 21 November 1946_


----------



## eljr

*Paul Goodwin - Festive Baroque Christmas *


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Tchaikovsky, Symphony No. 1*


----------



## realdealblues

*Prussian & Austrian Marches*

View attachment 77806


Herbert Von Karajan/Berlin Philharmonic

That's a whole lot of Marches!!! Far too many composers and works to list. After 2 CD's though I feel like I've spent the last couple hours in a parade :lol:


----------



## eljr

*Various Artists
Gregorian Chant, Christmas Chants*


----------



## Dr Johnson

No. 1


----------



## Morimur




----------



## Mahlerian

Vaughan Williams: Concerto in C for Two Pianos and Orchestra, Job: A Masque for Dancing
Vitya Vronsky, Victor Babin, London Philharmonic Orchestra, London Symphony Orchestra, cond. Boult


----------



## Vronsky

*Debussy: Préludes | Josip Štolcer-Slavenski: Religiophonia*










Claude Debussy: Préludes
Krystian Zimerman










Josip Štolcer-Slavenski: Religiophonia (Symphony of the Orient)
Živojin Zdravković *·* Belgrade Philharmonic Chorus & Orchestra


----------



## Blancrocher

Roussel: Symphony No. 2, Le Festin de l'araignee (Martinon)


----------



## johnnysc

Bruckner - Symphony No. 7

Vienna Philharmonic/Harnoncourt


----------



## tonal

bejart said:


> Johann Nepomuk Hummel (1778-1837): Flute Trio in A Major, Op.78
> 
> Clive Conway, flute -- Christine Croshaw, piano -- Charles Tunnell, cello


I'm really enjoying Christine Croshaw's new CD of solo piano music by Gabriel Faure, out last week. Excellent pianist:

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Music-Piano...e=UTF8&qid=1447887460&sr=1-2&keywords=croshaw


----------



## Blancrocher

Ligeti: String Quartets (Arditti); Shosty: Cello Concertos (Schiff/M. Shostakovich)


----------



## Grizzled Ghost

Carmina Burana:









Also Duparc chansons:









Lots more which I'm too lazy to list. 

Okay, one more...









Some more Medtner violin sonatas.


----------



## deprofundis

Im lisening to *cd 5* of Saints and Sinners 10 cd box-set, it feature* Thomas Tallis *and *William Byrd *mass for 5 voices , than we have a discovery *Peter Philips *at the end of the cd,that i never knew before.


----------



## helenora

*Philip Glass Akhnaten and Satyagraha*

Loosely based on the life of Mohandas K. Gandhi, it forms the second part of Glass's "Portrait Trilogy" of operas about men who changed the world, which also includes Einstein on the Beach and Akhnaten.
ActI - Leo Tolstoy
ActII Tagore
Act III Martin Luther King Jr.
It is important to note the intrinsic connection between ahimsa and satyagraha. *Satyagraha* is sometimes used to refer to the whole principle of nonviolence, where it is essentially the same as ahimsa, and sometimes used in a "marked" meaning to refer specifically to direct action that is largely obstructive, for example in the form of civil disobedience.

Gandhi says:

It is perhaps clear from the foregoing, that without ahimsa it is not possible to seek and find Truth. Ahimsa and Truth are so intertwined that it is practically impossible to disentangle and separate them. They are like the two sides of a coin, or rather of a smooth unstamped metallic disk. Nevertheless, ahimsa is the means; Truth is the end. Means to be means must always be within our reach, and so ahimsa is our supreme duty.


----------



## bejart

Beethoven: Piano Trio No.11 in G Major, Op.121a

Beaux Arts Trio: Menahem Pressler, piano -- Isadore Cohen, violin -- Bernard Greenhouse, cello


----------



## DiesIraeCX

*Richard Wagner*: _Parsifal_ Act I (Hans Knappertsbusch/Bayreuth 1962)

Blown away! I'm enjoying it more than _Tristan_.


----------



## Guest

This new SACD arrived today. I only had time to listen to the Piano Quintet--good piece, if not quite as memorable as Shostakovich's. Very good sound, but not especially warm.


----------



## Easy Goer

Schumann & Tchaikovsky Piano Concertos - Byron Janis


----------



## Pugg

​
Brahms: "Violin Concerto in D major, Op.77" (New York April 15, 1961)
Sibelius: "Violin Concerto in D minor Op.47" (New York January 15, 1963)
[Soloist] Zino Francescatti (Vn), the New York Philharmonic


----------



## EDaddy

http://postimage.org/

Strauss (R): Symphonia Domestica, Op. 53
Fritz Reiner: Chicago Symphony Orchestra

This is one dramatic score! Anything but domesticated.


----------



## Pugg

realdealblues said:


> *Haydn: The Creation*
> 
> View attachment 77793
> 
> 
> Herbert Von Karajan/Vienna Philharmonic/Vienna Singverein [1982]
> Soloists: Edith Mathis, Francisco Araiza, Jose van Dam


You are in a very heavy Karajan/ DG mood is guess blindly.


----------



## Pugg

eljr said:


> *Various Artists
> Gregorian Chant, Christmas Chants*


I love this time of year, almost every one digs up there Christmas CD's


----------



## EDaddy

Manxfeeder said:


> I was hoping you would pick up on my comment and help me to understand what he's doing. I'm used to Murray Perahia, so Casadesus' understated performance was throwing me off. Thanks!


Most welcome! I'm telling you, if you try and just clear your head of any preconceived notions you may have based on how others have played these Concertos, and just listen to how Casadesus approaches these works, I think you will hear it in a whole new way. For example, I stand firmly that no one can touch Casadesus's perfomance of the andante section of Piano Concerto #21 In C, K 467, "Elvira Madigan". I know that's a bold statement as their have been many other brilliant performances (and Perahia's is definitely one of them) but Casadesus's is the Holy Grail for this work. My opinion, of course, but just give it a good listen, preferably in headphones, so you can really let it take you away. It's pure Nirvana. The entire 21 is every bit as outstanding and Szell & company are every bit as inspired as Casadesus.

Cheers! :tiphat:


----------



## Pugg

​*Schubert; Impromptus
Murray Perahia *


----------



## starthrower




----------



## EDaddy

Pugg said:


> ​*Schubert; Impromptus
> Murray Perahia *


Wonderful record!


----------



## joen_cph

*Britten*: _The chamber music _/ soloists / EMI 6 CD

http://www.musicweb-international.com/classrev/2013/Aug13/Britten_chamber_0151492.htm

More or less all of it, since I want to know this music better.

It´s a fine set; I´ve got almost all of the music on LPs, but invested in this box (together with the similar orchestral music box) from the current Presto sales. I actually culled the Rostropovich cello suites 1+2 CD, since Mørk here is enough for me.


----------



## Pugg

Next on:
​_Puccini/ Catalani/ Ponchielli ; orchestral works 
Riccardo Muti _


----------



## elgar's ghost

Not my usual fare for this time of the morning but the mood took me. Hope to listen to both without too many interruptions!

Berg - Wozzeck (1914-22):










Schoenberg - Moses und Aron (1930-32 - inc.):


----------



## Pugg

​*Verdi; Four sacred pieces.*
_Atlanta symphony orchestra 
Robert Shaw _


----------



## Claireclassical

- Love this one


----------



## Pugg

​
*Offenbach; Les Contes d'Hoffmann
Dame Joan Sutherland/ Placido Domingo/ Gabriel Bacquier*.
_Richard Bonynge Conducting _:tiphat:


----------



## Tsaraslondon

It's a cold, grey day here in London town, so these performances of Bach's Brandenburgs, with their wonderfully sprightly dancing rhythms are the perfect antidote.


----------



## Claireclassical

Currently I'm listening to my new playlist "music to reduce trauma" not quite sure it works yet... try it yourself:


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Celebrating the end of my secondary school life with Ginastera


----------



## Dr Johnson

No. 2


----------



## eljr

*Philip Glass
Philip Glass: In the Upper Room; Glasspieces*


----------



## Pugg

​*Saint-Saëns/ Organ Symphony.*
_Murray/Ormandy._


----------



## eljr

*San Francisco Symphony / Edo de Waart
Steve Reich: Variations for Winds, Strings and Keyboards; John Adams: Shaker Loops*


----------



## bejart

JS Bach: Prelude and Fugue No.20 in A Minor, BWV 865

Jeno Jando, piano


----------



## Pugg

]

*Schumann; Symphony no 3*
_Riccardo Muti conducting._


----------



## Blancrocher

Mondonville: Pieces for harpsichord, violin, and voice (Weiss/Reiter/Perillo); Motets (Christie)


----------



## Guest

Sorabji
Transendental Studies 1-25

Fredrick Ullen.

Such fun! It's like Chopin on amphetamine. I imagine.


----------



## johnnysc

Bizet - Carmen

Troyanos, Domingo, Van Dam, Te Kanawa

London Philharmonic/Solti


----------



## realdealblues

Pugg said:


> You are in a very heavy Karajan/ DG mood is guess blindly.


Yeah, I'm going through the complete Karajan DG 60's, 70's and 80's box sets. Many of the albums I've heard before but I'm going through every single disc listening to every disc once. I didn't post every disc I've listened too on here but I'm almost done. I have 15 CD's left and will have made it through all 3 box sets.


----------



## Pugg

​*Gounod; St. Cecilia Mass.*
_Seefried/ Stolze/ Udeh.
Igor Markevits_j conducting.


----------



## realdealblues

*Strauss (R): Don Quixote*

View attachment 77828


Herbert Von Karajan/Berlin Philharmonic [1965]
Cello: Pierre Fournier

View attachment 77829


Herbert Von Karajan/Berlin Philharmonic (1986)
Cello: Antonio Meneses


----------



## AClockworkOrange

*With a Rebel yell... *groan**







_*Rebel: Les Elemens
Rameau: Suite Castor et Pollux*_​
Terrible attempt at humour aside, my first piece of listening for today has been this wonderful collection of works featuring Rebel and Rameau.

The recording quality and performances here are superb, the use of period instrumentation by the L'Orfeo Barockorchester really enhances the piece. I could not imagine this sounding anywhere near as beautiful on non-period instruments.


----------



## pmsummer

Pugg said:


> I love this time of year, almost every one digs up there Christmas CD's


It's not even Advent yet, so pace yourselves. January 5th is a LONG way off.


----------



## Pugg

pmsummer said:


> It's not even Advent yet, so pace yourselves. January 5th is a LONG way off.


Advent start in Europe on 11-28-2015 :cheers:


----------



## Pugg

​
José Vianna da Motta - Sinfonia "À Pátria" 
Alvaro Cassuto conducting.


----------



## eljr

*Philip Glass
Philip Glass: Songs from Liquid Days*


----------



## DavidA

realdealblues said:


> *Strauss (R): Don Quixote*
> 
> View attachment 77828
> 
> 
> Herbert Von Karajan/Berlin Philharmonic [1965]
> Cello: Pierre Fournier
> 
> View attachment 77829
> 
> 
> Herbert Von Karajan/Berlin Philharmonic (1986)
> Cello: Antonio Meneses


So which of these is the better?


----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## Stirling

I am listening to my music - Wind Quintet in C


----------



## Orfeo

*The Inner Tormented*

*Anton Rubinstein*
Opera in three acts "The Demon."
-Gennady Bezzubenkov, Marina Mescheriakova, Ilya Levinsky, Okhotnikov, et al.
-The Orchestra & Chorus of the Mariinsky Theatre/Valery Gergiev.

*Sergei Rachmaninoff*
Opera in three scenes "The Miserly Knight."
-Ildar Abdrazakov, Misha Didyk, Sergei Murzaev, Bronder, & Gennady Bezzubenkov.
-The BBC Philharmonic Orchestra/Gianandrea Noseda.

*Sergei Prokofiev*
Film Music to "Ivan the Terrible" (arranged as an oratorio by Abram Stasevich).
-Irina Arkhipova, Anatoly Mokrenko, Boris Morgunov (narrator).
-The Philharmonia Orchestra & The Ambrosian Chorus/Riccardo Muti.

*Pyotr Illyich Tchaikovsky*
Symphony in B minor "Manfred", op. 58.
-The USSR Symphony Orchestra/Yevgeny Svetlanov.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Beethoven; Violin concerto.*
_Herman Krebbers.
Bernard Haitink _


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 2005, 2003.


----------



## Guest

Dr Johnson said:


>


Ha ha! I was scrolling down the page, such that the left side was not visible. I came to this image and thought "That's a Dr Johnson!"


----------



## Dr Johnson

^^ 

I certainly admire his style.


----------



## Guest

∆
It's got to be a Dr's avatar!


----------



## Morimur




----------



## Iean

Strauss:angel:


----------



## eljr

*Steve Reich
Music for 18 Musicians [Nonesuch 1998]*


----------



## Stirling

Symphony No.1 "Der Titan"


----------



## Pugg

​*Bellini; Norma.
Elena Souliotis/ Fiorenza Cossotto/ Mario del Monaco*/ et al.
_Silvio Varviso conducting _


----------



## Stirling

Hicken - Fields and Waves - Grids and Motors


----------



## Vaneyes

For *Schubert *death day (1828).


----------



## Kivimees

Having fun with this now:









The Devil and Daniel Webster, Douglas Stuart Moore based on the play by Stephen Vincent Benet.

I read the play many years ago. I was introduced to this musical version here on TC. I'm rather sure I owe thanks to our friend, KenOC, but my apologies if I am mistaken. :tiphat:


----------



## Stirling

Bartok Piano Concerto No 1 Barenboim at the keys


----------



## millionrainbows

Excellent recording and performance (it won 1981's Grammy for best engineered classical recording. This is the original version of App Spring for 13 instruments. Too bad the Copland-conducted version on Columbia is not on CD yet. The LP had a nifty little EP of Copland rehearsing: "No, no, gentlemen, this is not Tchaikovsky! Please, a little more restrained, objective, cooler..." This chamber version is more intimate, just as effective. Also included are the lesser known Short Symphony (No. 2) and Ives' Third.


----------



## Stirling

Berg VC Josef Suk/Ferencsik


----------



## eljr

*Lisa Delan / Lester Lynch / Volti
December Celebration*


----------



## eljr

*Vernon Handley
Simpson: Symphony Nos. 6 & 7*


----------



## Stirling

Mozart Requiem - with no Franz Xaver Süssmayr.


----------



## realdealblues

DavidA said:


> So which of these is the better?


Personally, I like the digital recording with Antonio Meneses over Karajan's recording with Fournier or Rostropovich on EMI and my reasoning is more along the lines of better "blending" for lack of a better word. Don Quixote isn't a Cello Concerto but it's often treated as such instead of as a Tone Poem (which it is). This recording feels more like a Tone Poem. The orchestra plays and is recorded extremely well and the cello isn't too closely mic'd where it feels all heroic, which makes the best sense in my mind since this is a satire on heroism at it's core. They're both very good recordings with excellent playing, as is Karajan/Rostropovich on EMI, but I just like the "blend and feel" of this one better if that makes sense.


----------



## Grizzled Ghost

Peterson-Berger: Frösöblomster









Sweden's favorite composer for piano? I dunno... maybe. Good stuff regardless.


----------



## realdealblues

*New Year's Concert 1987*

View attachment 77841


Herbert Von Karajan/Vienna Philharmonic
Soloist: Kathleen Battle


----------



## Badinerie

Im in the Spare room with my spare hi fi playing this Splendidly Mono old lp.
(I couldnt find a picture of the mono version ABL 3277)


----------



## Stirling

My own music
Symphony No 1


----------



## millionrainbows

What can I say about this elixir? This is fantastic. All percussion, mostly bells, with a DVD as well as a CD. The DVD is 48 kHz, and adds a lot to understanding what is going on here. Highly recommended.


----------



## Stirling

Schumann Symphony No 1


----------



## DavidA

realdealblues said:


> Personally, I like the digital recording with Antonio Meneses over Karajan's recording with Fournier or Rostropovich on EMI and my reasoning is more along the lines of better "blending" for lack of a better word. Don Quixote isn't a Cello Concerto but it's often treated as such instead of as a Tone Poem (which it is). This recording feels more like a Tone Poem. The orchestra plays and is recorded extremely well and the cello isn't too closely mic'd where it feels all heroic, which makes the best sense in my mind since this is a satire on heroism at it's core. They're both very good recordings with excellent playing, as is Karajan/Rostropovich on EMI, but I just like the "blend and feel" of this one better if that makes sense.


I know the reason Karajan recorded it was Meneses' tone. He thought it marvellous


----------



## DavidA

realdealblues said:


> *New Year's Concert 1987*
> 
> View attachment 77841
> 
> 
> Herbert Von Karajan/Vienna Philharmonic
> Soloist: Kathleen Battle


Karajan said of Battle "I know she's a !!!!! but what a voice!"


----------



## Stirling

Schumann Op 2 - Papillons


----------



## Dawood

millionrainbows said:


> *What can I say about this elixir?* .


Is that a nod to Frank Zappa?


----------



## millionrainbows

At last, I have found another Satie interpreter who is worthy! This was recorded, AAD, in 1963. I have no complaints about its being analog, as I love the analog sound. Jean-Joel Barbier understands Satie profoundly, and it shows. Played with confidence, wisdom, and strength, and not light-handed or overly delicate as is so often the case. This approach shows Satie's harmonic strengths, and his artistry. I just love this disc, and I want more!!


----------



## Mahlerian

Mozart: Symphony in G K318, in B-flat K319, in C K338
Prague Chamber Orchestra, cond. Mackerras









Mozart: Serenade for winds K361 "Gran Partita"
Winds of the Orchestre des Champs-Elysees, cond. Herreweghe


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

Robert Schumann - Arabeske in C Major, Op. 16; Kinderszenen, Op. 15; Quasi Variazioni. Andantino de Clara Wieck; Toccata in C Major, Op. 7; Fantasie in C Major, Op. 17 (Vladimir Horowitz).









Horowitz's playing is very unique - it feels as if he's improvising and not playing by notes. An awesome pianist and a very good record, imo.

Franz Schubert - Piano Sonata in G Major, D. 894 (Tristan Pfaff).









Excellent playing by this still relatively 'unknown' pianist, but his Schubert is very lyrical and intimate. Enjoying this record very much.


----------



## jim prideaux

Madetoja-Symphonies 1 and 2 performed by Sakari and the Iceland S.O.

I return to this disc with increasing frequency....while the works concerned would never be described as among the 'greats' there is something that appeals, arguably in a similar way to Nielsen.....


----------



## johnnysc

Schubert - Symphony No. 8

Chamber Orchestra of Europe/Abbado


----------



## DavidA

Mozart Gran Partita K361. /. Bruggen


----------



## Oliver

I challenge anyone to sit still while listening to this chorale


----------



## AClockworkOrange

*Schubert: Symphonies No.8 & No.6 (Disc 3)*
Bruggen & Orchestra of the 18th Century









Whilst Bruggen's Beethoven is satisfying, his Schubert is sadly disappointing.

The Eighth isn't terrible but in comparison to my usual recording choices Bruggen sounds frankly mediocre. Disappointing.

The Sixth however was a better performance but not equal to the quality of his Beethoven recordings.

I'll give it a few more listens in due course.

*Hubert Parry: Symphony No.1*
Bamert & the London Philharmonic Orchestra









First impressions here on the other hand are refreshingly enjoyable. A glowing start with an energetic performance of Parry's First Symphony. I cannot wait to dig deeper into this set in coming days.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Victoria, Motets*


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1996.


----------



## pmsummer

CANTICUM CANTICORUM
_The Song of Songs_
*Orlando de Lassus, Giovanni Pierluigi da Palestrina, Heinrich Schutz, Domenico Mazzocchi, Healey Willan, William Walton, Thomas Tomkins, Marc-Antoine Charpentier, Marin Marais, John Dunstable, Henry Purcell*
Les Voix Baroques, with instrumental ensemble
Matthew White & Stephen Stubbs - musical directors

_ATMA Classique_


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 2003.


----------



## D Smith

Happy Birthday wishes to Ippolitov-Ivanov: Caucasian Sketches; Rozhdestvensky/Moscow Philharmonic.


----------



## bejart

Jan Vanhal (1739-1813): String Quartet in C Minor, Weinmann c1

Haydn Sinfonietta Tokyo: Tomoko Jouho and Mizue Hidekawa, violins-- Maki Fukumoto, viola -- Masato Takahashi, cello


----------



## Balthazar

*Schumann ~ Kreisleriana, Op. 16*. Murray Perahia at the piano.

*Brahms ~ Fantasien, Op. 116.* Alexander Melnikov plays an 1875 Bösendorfer piano.

Listening to various performances of these cycles on heavy repeat the past couple of days.


----------



## bejart

Niccolo Paganini (1782-1840): Violin Concerto No.1 in D Major, Op.6

Lovro von Matacic conducting the Philharmonia Orchestra -- Michael Rabin, violin


----------



## Grizzled Ghost

American Chamber Music (Ehnes et al.)









Classy stuff.


----------



## DiesIraeCX

*Richard Wagner*: _Parsifal_, Act II (Hans Knappertsbusch/Bayreuth)

Act II, an hour or so of music as great as anything I've ever heard. I tried my hand at Wagner a good while back (Tristan, Parsifal, Meistersinger), while I did enjoy it, I did have some initial difficulties, most likely because I wasn't used to opera. However, this past couple of weeks I seemed to have broken a barrier and have just been completely absorbing and delighting in the music. _Parsifal_ is completely essential. I'm still trying to figure out why/how I've gone so long without it.


----------



## Sonata

It's all about french baroque right now


----------



## Itullian

DiesIraeCX said:


> *Richard Wagner*: _Parsifal_, Act II (Hans Knappertsbusch/Bayreuth)
> 
> Act II, an hour or so of music as great as anything I've ever heard. I tried my hand at Wagner a good while back (Tristan, Parsifal, Meistersinger), while I did enjoy it, I did have some initial difficulties, most likely because I wasn't used to opera. However, this past couple of weeks I seemed to have broken a barrier and have just been completely absorbing and delighting in the music. _Parsifal_ is completely essential. I'm still trying to figure out why/how I've gone so long without it.


And there's still Act 3!


----------



## D Smith

RIP, Seymour Lipkin, pianist and conductor (1927-2015). Crisp and clear Schubert; I listened to D. 537, 568 and 575.


----------



## tortkis

Mozart: Five Divertimenti K. 439b For two Guitars - Sharpe Zohn Guitar Duo (Clear Note)








Andrew Zohn (arranger, guitar) & Robert Sharpe (guitar)

I like K. 439b (originally for three basset horns) very much. These are nice arrangements, delicately played.


----------



## Blancrocher

Elliott Carter: Oboe Concerto, A Mirror On Which To Dwell, Penthode (Boulez); Clarinet Concerto, Symphonia (Knussen)


----------



## Grizzled Ghost

Delius in the evening:









and:


----------



## Triplets

Debussy, Preludes, Bk I, Claudio Arrau


----------



## Pugg

​
*Schubert; Octet.*
Gidon Kremer and friends.


----------



## EDaddy

bejart said:


> JS Bach: Prelude and Fugue No.20 in A Minor, BWV 865
> 
> Jeno Jando, piano


How do you find Jeno Jando's interpretation/performance of this masterwork?


----------



## Pugg

realdealblues said:


> *New Year's Concert 1987*
> 
> View attachment 77841
> 
> 
> Herbert Von Karajan/Vienna Philharmonic
> Soloist: Kathleen Battle


Batlle in that beautiful red dress in very good form.
Wish I was there :tiphat:


----------



## EDaddy

http://postimage.org/

Messe de Requiem - André Campra (1660-1744)
Orchestre De La Chapelle Royale, dir. Philippe Herreweghe, Solistes: Elisabeth Baudry, Monique Zanetti, Josep Benet, John Elwes, Stephen Varcoe, Choeur de La Chapelle Royale

This performance is undeniably one of the true gems of this box set. The singers are outstanding and the orchestra has, to me, what seems as close to being authentic to what I would imagine the instruments of this period sounding like. Very well recorded.

This is truly glorious music.


----------



## deprofundis

Im lisening to *William Byrd *harpiscords work, to be fair i like his instrumental skills better than his vocal work, play by Glen Wilson on naxos, this is amazing, harpiscords demand patience, to understand the intriging melody , at first i found it a bit dull but the more and more i would lisen , the more and more it grown on me.Heck i preffer harpischords to piano but second to organ.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Spain; Price/ Reiner *

El amor brujo; 
Three-Cornered Hat
La vida breve
Iberia


----------



## EDaddy

http://postimage.org/

Prokofiev - Symphony No. 1
Berliner Philharmoniker; Karajan

I don't always care for Karajan's spin on the great Russian composers. This is one of the exceptions.

If memory serves, Prokofiev's 5th is even stronger. It's on deck.


----------



## elgar's ghost

In an opera mood for the second day on the bounce - egad!

I heartily recommend Powder Her Face to anyone who likes the prospect of a late 20th c. work which occasionally tips its hat to the likes of Britten, Berg, Stravinsky and the _zeitoper_ genre of the 20s/30s. A fine work from a bloke still only in his early 20s when he wrote it.

Thomas Adès - Powder Her Face op.14 (1995):

















And as there is an ongoing thread on Porgy & Bess I thought I'd dig that out as well...

George Gershwin - Porgy & Bess (1934-35):


----------



## Pugg

EDaddy said:


> http://postimage.org/
> 
> Prokofiev - Symphony No. 1
> Berliner Philharmoniker; Karajan
> 
> I don't always care for Karajan's spin on the great Russian composers. This is one of the exceptions.
> 
> If memory serves, Prokofiev's 5th is even stronger. It's on deck.


General speaking; I believe this is a classic amongst critics, mine for sure


----------



## Pugg

​
*Dvorak; Symphony 9 */ Slavic dances
_Carlo Maria Guilini _


----------



## Pugg

​
*Puccini; Famous opera arias 
Jonas Kaufmann *:tiphat:


----------



## kartikeys

Danzon No. 2 by Arturo Marquez and seeking soft versions - that play more on the main theme.


----------



## Pugg

​*Richard Strauss; Die Schweigsame Frau.*
_Scovotti/ Adam/ Burmeister/Schmidt.
Marek Jakowski_ conducting


----------



## Dr Johnson

Schubert, No. 8.


----------



## Triplets

Pugg said:


> Batlle in that beautiful red dress in very good form.
> Wish I was there :tiphat:


It would have been more fun to hear her yelling at everyone backstage


----------



## Triplets

EDaddy said:


> http://postimage.org/
> 
> Prokofiev - Symphony No. 1
> Berliner Philharmoniker; Karajan
> 
> I don't always care for Karajan's spin on the great Russian composers. This is one of the exceptions.
> 
> If memory serves, Prokofiev's 5th is even stronger. It's on deck.


I have just ordered the Andrew Litton/Bergen Prokofiev 5th, who ch got some very strong reviews


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

I would not be able to say why this piece gets performed so rarely from listening to it tonight


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Blancrocher said:


> View attachment 77865
> View attachment 77866
> 
> 
> Elliott Carter: Oboe Concerto, A Mirror On Which To Dwell, Penthode (Boulez); Clarinet Concerto, Symphonia (Knussen)


I have these both and boy what great recordings they are.


----------



## schigolch




----------



## Pugg

​
Franz Liszt-A Faust Symphony


----------



## Pugg

Scriabin: Prometheus & Concerto + Poème de l extase


----------



## bejart

EDaddy said:


> How do you find Jeno Jando's interpretation/performance of this masterwork?


Direct and straightforward with a minimum of fussiness. Now --
Giovanni Benedetto Platti (1697-1763): Oboe Concerto in G Minor

Georg Kallweit conducting the Akademie fur Alte Musik Berlin -- Xenia Loffler, oboe


----------



## Stirling

The Cloud Messenger - Holst


----------



## Pugg

​*Mozart; Arias.
Kiri Te Kanawa *
_Uchida/ Tate _


----------



## Sonata

DiesIraeCX said:


> *Richard Wagner*: _Parsifal_, Act II (Hans Knappertsbusch/Bayreuth)
> 
> Act II, an hour or so of music as great as anything I've ever heard. I tried my hand at Wagner a good while back (Tristan, Parsifal, Meistersinger), while I did enjoy it, I did have some initial difficulties, most likely because I wasn't used to opera. However, this past couple of weeks I seemed to have broken a barrier and have just been completely absorbing and delighting in the music. _Parsifal_ is completely essential. I'm still trying to figure out why/how I've gone so long without it.


I know exactly how you feel! The dam has burst for me. I had very nearly given up on Wagner, couldn't stand Tristan un Isolde!
But thanks to Jonas Kaufmann's spectacular Wagner CD and orchestral excerpts, something kept at me to try one more time. Itulian's cheerful enthusiasm about Wagner kept speaking in the back of my mind. Finally with Das Rheingold and a highlights disc of Karajan's Parsifal I've been truly sold.


----------



## realdealblues

*Schubert: Symphony No. 9 in C major, D. 944 "The Great"*

View attachment 77878


Herbert Von Karajan/Berlin Philharmonic

This is still one of my favorite Schubert 9th's. Wonderfully recorded and played with immense drive!


----------



## Pugg

​*Barber: Knoxville: Summer of 1915 / Hermit Songs.
Eleanor Steber/ Leontyne price *


----------



## Vasks

_A 20th century compilation record from 1975_


----------



## Heliogabo

*Baroque traversal*

I´ve been listening a lot of baroque music this days. Here are some of my delights:


----------



## johnnysc

Dvorak - Overtures

Ulster Orchestra/Vernon Handley


----------



## realdealblues

*Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia*

View attachment 77882


Herbert Von Karajan/Berlin Philharmonic

First time hearing this work. Can't say I'm a real fan. It was ok in spots, but much of it was just kind of annoying to my ears.


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1986.


----------



## Pugg

​*Donizetti; L'elisir d'Amore 
Dame Joan Sutherland/ Luciano Pavarotti* et al.
_Richard Bonynge _conducting


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Bruckner, Symphony No. 6*

Karajan, Berlin Philharmonic.


----------



## elgar's ghost

realdealblues said:


> *Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia*
> 
> View attachment 77882
> 
> 
> Herbert Von Karajan/Berlin Philharmonic
> 
> First time hearing this work. Can't say I'm a real fan. It was ok in spots, but much of it was just kind of annoying to my ears.


Is that on CD? I was only aware of this recording being available on vinyl.


----------



## johnnysc

Mozart - String Quartets 589 & 590

Hagen Quartet


----------



## eljr

*Kronos Quartet
The Cusp of Magic*


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1979 - '84. Just realized, I've had this 2CD for nearly a quarter of a century. Much older than some TCers. 

Essential.


----------



## Vaneyes

Heliogabo said:


> I´ve been listening a lot of baroque music this days. Here are some of my delights:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....


Re Minkowski, I've suggested to DG that they reissue OOP and Essential *Mondonville*: Six Sonatas, Op. 3, w. Minkowski on their First Choice label, so folk don't have to resort to Amazon Marketplace scalpers and CD-Rs elsewhere.

I have clout. We should get a successful announcement in a couple of months.


----------



## Badinerie

Tchaikovsky Piano Concerto no 1 Richter Karajan.


----------



## realdealblues

elgars ghost said:


> Is that on CD? I was only aware of this recording being available on vinyl.


Yes, it's on CD. It's in the Karajan DG 1970's box set.


----------



## Guest

Gloria Coates









Cette Blanche Agonie
Indian Sounds (Symphony No. 8)
The Force for Peace in War
Wir Tönen Allein
Fragments from Leonardo's Notebooks, Fonte di Rimini

Musica-viva-ensemble, conducted by Jurgen Wirrmann
plus various performers.

An excellent mixture of works from 1973 to 1991. Indian Sounds is a chamber version of her Symphony No. 8.


----------



## realdealblues

*Offenbach: Overtures*

View attachment 77889


Herbert Von Karajan/Berlin Philharmonic


----------



## Blancrocher

Lutoslawski: Piano Concerto, Chain 3, Novelette (Zimerman)


----------



## Scififan

I'm listening to the Beethoven String Quartets, Op 18 as played by the Endellion Quartet. This set includes the early version of No. 1 in F.


----------



## Becca

Wagner - _Das Rheingold_

Michael Volle - Wotan
Tomasz Konieczny - Alberich
Elisabeth Kulman - Fricka
Herwig Pecoraro - Mime
Burkhard Ulrich - Loge
Annette Dasch - Freia
Eric Halfvarson- Fafner
Bavarian Radio Symphony Orchestra / Simon Rattle
Live recording from concert performance, April 2015

I have been watching Simon Rattle since his days in Los Angeles in the early 1980s and it is no secret that I think very highly of him. Having said that, my opinion is not indiscriminate, I dislike his Mahler 2nd and I have never thought of him as a Wagnerian conductor. Well that has been changing over the recent years, particularly with his Ring Cycle at Aix en Provence. Earlier this year, prior to his Ring at the Vienna Staatsoper, he did a concert performance of Rheingold with the Bavarian Radio Orchestra which has been getting rave reviews - and not just from the English press! An example...

_The general consensus over the past few years among music critics and the public at large is that everything the conductor Sir Simon Rattle touches "turns to gold". Everything with the exception of the music dramas of Richard Wagner, that is! The oft-repeated assertion here is that Rattle and Wagner do not go together, even though no good reasons have been furnished to support this. The third collaboration between Rattle and the Symphonieorchester des Bayerischen Rundfunks, together with a team of the very best Wagner singers, now conclusively proves the opposite. _

I haven't yet heard the entire opera (more tonight) but so far I am very impressed and the sound is spectacular and very well balanced. So far ... strongly recommended.


----------



## Vaneyes

No intended corporate plug...Presto Classical staff have chosen their 25 greatest albums from the 1970's. Good idea, it's interesting to see the abundance of exceptional recs just before the CD era kicked off.

http://www.prestoclassical.co.uk/awards/1397/Great-Recordings-of-the-1970s

FWIW I'll not be redundant with my 1970's Top 25 (no order of preference, 2CD album limit, and I own them).

I'll listen to snippets from, as the day progresses. And I invite you to join me with your '70's Top 25. Bell bottoms, burgundy shirt or blouse, and white belt, are not required for listening. But, you may find such attire inspiring. 

*Vivaldi*: La Stravaganza, w. ASMF/Marriner (Decca, rec.1973/4)
*JS Bach*: English Suites, w. GG (Sony, rec.1974 - '76).
*D. Scarlatti*: Sonatas, w. Zacharias (EMI, rec.1979)
*Mozart*: Violin Concerti 4 & 5, w. Oistrakh/BPO (EMI, rec.1970)
*LvB*: Symphonies 5, 6, 9, w. BPO/HvK, et al (DG, rec.1976/7)
*LvB*: Symphony 9, w. CSO/Solti, et al (Decca, rec.1972)
*LvB*: Late Sonatas, w. Pollini (DG, rec.1975 - '77)
*Schubert*: Impromptus (Complete), w. Brendel (Philips, rec.1972 - '74)
*Schumann*: Etudes Symphoniques, etc., w. Richter (Regis, rec.1971 - '79)
*Tchaikovsky*: Symphony 6, R&J Fantasy Ov., w. Philh./Muti (Brilliant Cl., rec.1979)
*Bruckner*: Symphony 9, w. Dresden/Jochum (EMI, rec.1978)
*Grieg*: Lyric Pieces, w. Gilels (DG, rec.1974)
*Debussy*: Preludes Books 1 & 2, w. Jacobs (Ultima, rec.1978).
*Debussy*: Estampes, etc., w. Jacobs (Apex, rec.1970)
*Debussy*: Children's Corner, etc., w. ABM (DG, rec.1971 - '78){I lied, redundant}
*Albeniz/Granados*: Iberia, Goyescas, w. AdL (Decca, rec. 1976/7)
*Mahler*: Symphony 3, w. LSO/Horenstein et al (Unicorn, rec.1970)
*Mahler*: Symphony 7, w. CSO/Solti (Decca, rec.1971)
*Dutilleux/Lutoslawski:* Cello Concerti, w. Rostropovich (EMI, rec.1974)
*Faure*: Nocturnes, etc., w. Collard (EMI, rec.1973)
*Ginastera, Prokofiev, Bartok, etc*.w. Argeich (EMI, Concertgebouw recital, 1978/9)
*Janacek*: Piano Works, w. Firkusny/Kubelik (DG, rec.1970/1)
*Mompou*: Piano Music, w. Mompou (Brilliant Cl., rec.1974)
*Rachmaninov*: Piano Concerto 2, w. Ashkenazy/LSO/Previn (Decca, rec.1970/1)
*Schoenberg*: Piano Music, w. Pollini (DG, rec.1974)


----------



## realdealblues

*Shostakovich: Symphony No. 10*

View attachment 77894


Herbert Von Karajan/Berlin Philharmonic [1966]

View attachment 77895


Herbert Von Karajan/Berlin Philharmonic [1981]

Not a huge amount of difference between these two recordings. I like them both. The digital recording is a little more menacing, the analog one is a little more driven. The analog one has warmer sound but the digital one has more clarity. Both are very fine recordings in my book and I would be happy with either...although more happily I have both


----------



## Haydn man

One of my favourite symphonies in a cycle that I can recommend


----------



## tortkis

Simeon ten Holt: Canto Ostinato XXL (Brilliant Classics)
Sandra & Jeroen van Veen, piano duo; Elizabeth & Marcel Bergmann, piano duo; Aart Bergwerff, organ
recorded May 19th, 2014, Muziekgebouw, Eindhoven








http://www.canto-ostinato.com/styled-4/styled-18/


----------



## Eramirez156

*Arthur Rubinstein and Brahms chamber music*

*Piano Quartet, No. 1, Op.25 
Violin Sonata, No. 3, Op.108
Cello Sonata, No. 1, Op.38*
*Johannes Brahms*









* Artur Rubinstein 
Members of Pro Arte Quartet Op.25
Paul Kochanski, Op.108 
Gregor Piatigorsky, Op.38 
*

_Recorded October 10, 11,1932 (Op.25)
June 15, 1932 (Op. 108)
July 6, 1936 (Op, 38) _


----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## Manxfeeder

*Bruckner, Symphony No. 4*


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Mozart, Concerto No. 26*


----------



## johnnysc

Elgar - Violin & Cello Concertos

Yehudi Menuhin, Beatrice Harrison

London Symphony/Elgar


----------



## TurnaboutVox

Tonight's listening:

*Vaughan Williams
Merciless Beauty
Two English Folk-songs
Ten Blake songs
Along the field
On Wenlock Edge*
John Mark Ainslie (tenor), The Nash Ensemble [Hyperion, 2000]

English angst in song, an excellent disc I enjoy a good deal each time I hear it.










*
Poulenc
The complete songs, disc 3 'Parisiana'*
Graham Johnson, various singers [Hyperion 2013]

Gorgeous songs, so utterly French in style. This could only be Poulenc.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Bartok, Concerto For Orchestra*

I've heard a lot of gushing about this recording.


----------



## Vaneyes

Afterthought. One thing that I immediately noticed in Presto's and my 1970's "Top 25 recs", was how little chamber music was listed. Presto had two--Ashkenazy & Perlman LvB, and BAT's Haydn, and I had one whose chamber portion wasn't mentioned--Janacek rec. with Firkusny. I would have easily included the BAT's Haydn in mine, but attempted not to repeat anything from the Presto preferences.

Excluding 70's recorded chamber music wasn't by design on my part. Looking through my collection, I see only a handful of chamber recs. from the 70's. Strangely, there are many from the 60's and 80's. What gives? A possible explanation for me, is that groups such as Italian Quartet got pushed out by newer and fresher productions of core product. And much Modern or Contemporary was yet to be recorded.

Anyway, one that "survived" for my enjoyment (recorded 1978). :tiphat:


----------



## Balthazar

*Fauré ~ Nocturnes.* Sally Pinkas at the piano.


----------



## pmsummer

VIGILIA
_All-Night Vigil in Memory of St. John the Baptist for mixed choir and soloists_
*Einojuhani Rautavaara*
Finnish Radio Chamber Choir
Timo Nuoranne - conductor
Petteri Salomaa - baritone
Jyrki Korhonen - bass
Lilli Paasikivi - mezzo-soprano
Pia Freund - soprano
Topi Lehtipuu - tenor

_Ondine_


----------



## Tsaraslondon

One of the greatest recitals of all time, I never cease to be amazed by the detail in the singing, the range of tone colour, and the musical imagination. At times Callas sounds as if she is extemporising on the spot, the music coming newly minted from her lips, though one knows what a huge amount of work went into creating this apparent spontaneity. This is the art that conceals art.


----------



## Blancrocher

Hindemith: Ludus Tonalis (Richter)

*p.s.* For those interested, this album is selling for a modest $125 on Amazon.com, but the sole used copy on the UK site is going for a whopping £1,151.00.

I can't wait to show Mme Blancrocher the next time she asks why I need to buy so many cds.


----------



## conclass

Dmitri Shostakovich - Symphony no. 1


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Incredible to think Callas only learned the role of Mimi for this recording and never sang it again. As is her wont, and in a completely uncharacteristic role, she completely inhabits the character to create a fully rounded picture of Mimi, with Act III more searingly dramatic than ever.

An excellent cast (Di Stefano, Panerai, Moffo and Zaccaria) are not particularly well served by Votto, who tends to the routine, but Callas's Mimi makes this one of the best recordings of *La Boheme* out there.


----------



## ArtMusic

Also comes with Rachmaninov's _The Miserly Knight_ - see the tiny small font at the bottom of the cover. The Rachmaninov opera does not rank well with the Puccini opera, which is the great work of the two.


----------



## deprofundis

*ANIMA MEA *from the mighty ensemble Cosmedin on naxos, i allready said how mutch i love this Sacred music of the middle ages,i Wonder if naxos has more of this ensemble, the voice of the singer is so soulful full of life or this music itself embodie a living soul on it's own , thank you Stéphanie and christoph haas for this gem, truly music from the heavens...


----------



## Mahlerian

Berlioz: Symphonie Fantstique, Le Carnaval Romain Overture, Le Corsaire Overture, Op. 21
London Symphony Orchestra, cond. Davis


----------



## johnnysc

Mozart - Haffner Serenade & Serenata Notturna

Prague Chamber Orchestra/Mackerras


----------



## Sloe

I am listening to Beethovens fourth symphony.


----------



## KenOC

Sloe said:


> I am listening to Beethovens fourth Symphony.


A very fine thing to listen to, sez I. The slow movement is great and, well, the other movements too!


----------



## pmsummer

ELIZABETHAN CONSORT MUSIC
_1558 - 1603_
*Innocentio Alberti, William Daman, William Mundy, Robert Parsons, Nicholas Strogers, John Taverner, Robert White, Clement Woodcock & Anonymes*
Hespèrion XX
Jordi Savall - director, viola da gamba

_Alia Vox_


----------



## Eramirez156

*Concertos Italiens: Alexandre Tharaud Joue Bach*









*Sicilienne du Concerto en ré mineur, BWV 596

Concerto en sol mineur, BWV 975

Aria de la Pastorale en ut mineur BWV 590

Concerto Italien, BWV 971

Concerto en ré mineur, BWV 974

Concerto en ut mineur BWV 981

Concerto en Sol majeur, BWV 973

Andante du Concerto en si mineur, BWV 979*

*Alexandre Tharaud *


----------



## Biwa

Crowning Glory: Zappa Symphonies

Christian Ernst Graaf: Symphony in D Op. 14 No. 1
Francesco Zappa: Symphony in B flat "The Cello Symphony"
Friedrich Schwindl: Symphony in D Op. 9 No. 3
Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart: Symphony No. 5 in B flat K.22 "The Hague", Aria "Conservati Fedele" for Soprano and Orchestra K.23
Carl Stamitz: Symphony in C Op. 24 No. 1

New Dutch Academy
Simon Murphy (conductor)


----------



## Weston

*Return of the Son of Chamber Monster*

I have been working overtime with no time for deep listens. I really miss it. I'll try to get back into the swing of things tonight, but there's no way I'll catch up on this thread.
*
Josef Suk: Elegie*
Serafino Piano Trio










A noisy live performance downloaded form the artist's web site many many years ago. It's a beautiful emotion laden piece.

*Beethoven: Variations in Eb, Op. 44*
Stuttgart Piano Trio










A nice little set, if a bit piano heavy.

*Reinecke: Trio for piano, clarinet & horn in B flat major, Op. 274*
The Dallas Chamber Players










Fair middle romantic piece. I think the horn is bit heavy handed for some of the melodic content, but it does get downright orchestral in the finale.


----------



## bejart

Beethoven: Symphony No.7 in A Major, Op.92

Wilhelm Furtwaegler conducting the Vienna Philharmonic


----------



## Grizzled Ghost

Bantock Celtic and Hebridean symphonies:










also Koechlin Jungle Book:


----------



## Weston

*Return of the Son of the Monster in the Orchestra*

Making up for lost time.
*
Janacek: Lachian Dances *
Ondrej Lenard / Slovak Radio Symphony Orchestra










Light, but not too fluffy.

*Glazunov: The Seasons Op.67*
José Serebrier [no orchestra specified in the mp3 version  ]










Light again I thought, but the orchestration is so colorful and different, I quite enjoyed the whole suite. I've not been too familiar with Glazunov, but it looks like this set has been a good investment.

*Raff: Jubel-Overture in C major, Op. 103*
Urs Peter Schneider / Slovak State Philharmonic Orchestra, Kosice










Wait - this is "God Save the King / Queen," or "My Country 'Tis of Thee." Okay, I see. He messes with it a bit, and nicely too.


----------



## bejart

Jan Ladislav Dussek (1760-1812): Piano Sonata in F Sharp Minor, Op.61

Hanus Barton, piano


----------



## Pugg

​*Handel; Concerto grossi* (disk1)
B.P Herbert von Karajan


----------



## Pugg

Vaneyes said:


> Recorded 1979 - '84. Just realized, I've had this 2CD for nearly a quarter of a century. Much older than some TCers.
> 
> Essential.


Spot on ( in every way):cheers:


----------



## Pugg

Sloe said:


> I am listening to Beethovens fourth Symphony.


Who's playing?
I mean orchestra / conductor


----------



## Pugg

​*Herold; Piano concertos*
_Neuburger/Niquet_


----------



## Pugg

​*Pergolesi; Stabat Mater.*
_Cotrubas/ Valentini-Terrani.
Claudio Scimone_ conducting


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

A bunch of string quartets by Coates










No. 7 has organ in it as well!!! Really cool.


----------



## Haydn man

For this weeks SS
Long time since I heard this work and would not rank it as a favourite but fine performance and recording.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Verdi; La Forza del Destino.
Freni/ Domingo/ Zancanaro* er al.
_Riccardo Muti_ conducting.
I do hope Warner is going to remaster this one.


----------



## Sloe

Pugg said:


> Who's playing?
> I mean orchestra / conductor


Orchestra: Concerto Köln 
Conductor: Michael Güttler

Not easy to write on a cell phone.
But the music put me in a good mood and I wanted to share it.


----------



## schigolch




----------



## Pugg

​*Mahler; Symphony no 3*
_Wilma Lipton.
Leonard Bernstein _


----------



## Fat Bob

Life has been getting in the way of listening to much recently but in the last couple of days I've listened to this old favourite:









This may not be everyone's first choice of recording for this masterpiece but it hits the spot for me every time. The ladies especially are heavenly.


----------



## eljr

*Masters of Classical Music: Mendelssohn*


----------



## johnnysc

Dvorak - Symphony No. 9

New York Philharmonic/Masur


----------



## eljr

*Masters Of Classical Music Schumann: Symphonies 1 & 2 Vol. 12 *


----------



## Pugg

​
Strauss: 1001 Nights
+ Geschichten aus dem Wienerwald
+ Dorfschwalben aus Osterreich
& Frühlingsstimmen (Gueden / WP / Krips)

BOSKOVSKY / WP (1961)


----------



## Sonata

Relaxing listening:


----------



## helenora

Wagner _*Parsifal. *_


----------



## Stirling

Piano Trio #5 - "Ghost" - Beethoven - Barenbiom, Zukerman, Du Pre


----------



## eljr

*Masters Of Classical Music: Beethoven*


----------



## Eramirez156

*Symphony No. 3, Op. 12*
*Finn Hoffding*









*Jena Philharmonic Orchestra*

*Frank Cramer*

_"Now, 80 years later, I am still impressed by how powerfully and personally Finn Høffding perpetuates the symphonic tradition ... I can only wish this release will arouse new interest in this neoclassical classic!"_
-Per Nørgård 2012


----------



## Stirling

I have his Op 10 Dialogs after some post on youtube.


----------



## Pugg

helenora said:


> Wagner _*Parsifal. *_


Who's singing and who's conducting?


----------



## Pugg

​*Stravinsky; Oedipus Rex*
_Troyanos/ Kolo et al.
Leonard Bernstein_ conducting


----------



## Stirling

My own music String Quartet 12- Les Enfants du Paradis
The reference is the film of the same name.


----------



## helenora

Pugg said:


> Who's singing and who's conducting?


right  I should have anticipated this question, very important question .

First it's with Karajan http://www.wagneropera.net/CD/Parsifal/CD-Parsifal-Karajan.htm
I want to listen to it with Solti and Christa Ludwig and Fischer-Dieskau, but may be later.


----------



## Guest

Norgard
String Quartets 7-10.

Kroger Quartet.


----------



## bejart

Antonio Vivaldi (1678-1741): Oboe Concerto in D Major, RV 453

Bela Nagy conducting the Failoni Chamber Orchestra of Budapest -- Stefan Schilli, oboe


----------



## Vasks

_Wind Ensemble music on a Decca LP...ooo, that's interesting because this image shows a DG label but my record is Decca_


----------



## Blancrocher

Malcolm Arnold: String Quartets (McCapra)

*p.s.* Just added that Norgard/Kroger to my Xmas Wishlist.


----------



## Pugg

Next on:
​*A. Scarlatti; Concerti Grosso.*
_I Musici _


----------



## helenora

Pugg said:


> Next on:
> ​*A. Scarlatti; Concerti Grosso.*
> _I Musici _


great choice! it looks like today there will be no cinema


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Bartok, Concerto for Orchestra*

I tried Reiner yesterday, but for some reason, Solti's version does it for me.


----------



## mmsbls

John Adams: Harmonielehre, Short Ride in a Fast Machine, The Chairman Dances, Tromba Lontana


----------



## starthrower

Morphonie- The work that launched Rihm's career at the 1974 Donaueschingen Festival.

Klangbeschreibung (Sound Description) from 1987, is a huge work in three sections totally 87 minutes. The outer instrumental sections frame the middle setting featuring a text taken from Nieztsche's The Wanderer and his Shadow for four female voices, brass, and percussion. The key words from a brief excerpt are set to music. Overall, the character of the work is decidedly non-narrative, emphasizing laconic musical phrases. I suppose it's not everyone's cuppa tea, but I endured to the end, and found it a rewarding listening experience. A dynamic dance!

I'm not sure if I have the appetite for more of Rim's earlier, energy packed, aggressive music, so I'm going to explore some of his more recent works on Harmonia Mundi, ECM, and, Kairos labels.


----------



## Vronsky

*Ravel & Berlioz*










Maurice Ravel: The Piano Concertos & Valses nobles et sentimentales
Pierre Boulez *·* Krystian Zimerman










Hector Berlioz: Symphonie funèbre et triomphale
BBC National Orchestra of Wales *·* Donal Bannister *·* Thierry Fischer


----------



## Stirling

Finn Hoffding - Opus 10 Dialogs


----------



## Mahlerian

Tchaikovsky: Manfred Symphony in B minor
Russian National Orchestra, cond. Pletnev









I must have heard several versions of this work, and still...

The scherzo is great, at least.


----------



## Jos

20th century Violin concertos whole day.
Walton, Berg, Glass 1, Shostakovich 1, Strawinsky, Bartok 2, Prokofiev 1 and 2

All streaming via YT, can't be bothered to play vinyl today. (Still a bit sick)

Strawinsky still in first place for me (as it has been for years) , can't make up my mind about Glass. I can listen to his music, but there is a soft voice whispering "one trick pony".....


----------



## TurnaboutVox

*Grażyna Bacewicz - String Quartets Vol. II
String Quartet No. 4* (1951)
*String Quartet No. 2* (1943)
*String Quartet No. 5 *(1955)
Lutosławski Quartet [Naxos, 2015]

The second volume of Bacewicz's excellent series of 7 string quartets composed between 1939 and 1965. A significant cycle, I think.


----------



## Stirling

Was listening to her Violin Concerto No 5...


----------



## D Smith

For Saturday Symphony: Tchaikovsky: Manfred. Pletnev/Russian National. Jansons/Oslo.

I listened twice to two performances. I thought both were similar though Jansons was steadier with his tempo. Both are fine recordings. But I remain unconvinced by this work. I always give it the benefit of the doubt through the first three movements and admire the orchestration, even though musically it meanders. But then the fourth movement starts and I go, Where did that come from? So this remains a fail for me though there are many nice moments. But I'll stick with his numbered symphonies any and all of which I enjoy much more than this.


----------



## Kivimees

Finzi's clarinet concerto is one of my favourites. Make it yours. :tiphat:


----------



## mmsbls

Ades, Sibelius: Violin Concertos

It's interesting. I love Sibelius and have always felt it's one of my maybe top 5 or so violin concertos, but I find myself playing the Ades more often. Maybe I just haven't heard the Ades as much and like the variety.


----------



## Vasks

Mahlerian said:


> Tchaikovsky: Manfred Symphony in B minor
> Russian National Orchestra, cond. Pletnev
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I must have heard several versions of this work, and still...
> 
> The scherzo is great, at least.


If you're implying that Manfred as a whole is not that good, you're right


----------



## Iean

so much memories :angel:


----------



## bejart

Not your usual Beethoven: Wind Trio in C Major, Op.87

Marc Schachman and John Abberger, oboes -- Lani Spahr, cor anglais


----------



## senza sordino

Grieg and Sibelius String Quartets, Nielsen At the bier of a young artist
View attachment 77953

Nielsen Symphony no 3, expansiva 
View attachment 77954

Grieg Violin sonatas
View attachment 77955

Grieg Incidental music from Peer Gynt, Stenhammar Symphony no 2
View attachment 77956

Nielsen Aladdin Suite, Cupid and the poet, Saga drøm, Helios overture, Maskarade overture, Pan and Syrinx
View attachment 77957


----------



## johnnysc

Dvorak - Slavonic Dances

Bavarian Radio Symphony/Kubelik


----------



## jim prideaux

Ives-3rd Symphony performed by Marriner and the ASMF.......

not a composer you might readily associate with this 'line-up' but on this Decca recording from the mid 70's the whole thing is marvellous.....will go on to Copland's 'Quiet City'....


----------



## Manxfeeder

starthrower said:


> Morphonie- The work that launched Rihm's career at the 1974 Donaueschingen Festival.


I've never heard of the other Wolfgang. I'm listening now.


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1987/8.


----------



## Vaneyes

For last and this week's "Saturday Symphony" listening: "Bear" rec.1989; "Manfred" rec.1977.


----------



## Guest

Trio No.2 today. This set is rapidly becoming one of my favorite chamber music recordings.


----------



## Vaneyes

Sampling for *Purcell* death day (1695).


----------



## Stirling

Just finish







Now starting 




Sym 5 - Norrington


----------



## Grizzled Ghost

Alfredo Casella:


----------



## Vaneyes

Kivimees said:


> View attachment 77949
> 
> 
> Finzi's clarinet concerto is one of my favourites. Make it yours. :tiphat:


Thanks for posting K, I've been meaning for ages to audition that album. Nice pic of young Yo Yo. I've seen him in-concert twice--recital, orchestral. A true pro (gives his all, with tremendous stage presence), and maybe more importantly, seemingly a very nice person. I've never met him. Perhaps someone can weigh in on his niceties. :tiphat:


----------



## Vaneyes

Grizzled Ghost said:


> Alfredo Casella:


That looks interesting, Grizzled. Any good? Performance, sound? Don't know what's out there to compare. Making a note to self. :tiphat:


----------



## Kivimees

Vaneyes said:


> Thanks for posting K, I've been meaning for ages to audition that album. Nice pic of young Yo Yo. I've seen him in-concert twice--recital, orchestral. A true pro (gives his all, with tremendous stage presence), and maybe more importantly, seemingly a very nice person. I've never met him. Perhaps someone can weigh in on his niceties. :tiphat:


Lyrita is a superior label and all their Finzi CDs are tip-top, V. Highly recommended.


----------



## Orfeo

*Antonín Dvořák*
Grand opera in four acts "Dimitrij."
-Beno Blachut, Marta Krásová, Zdenka Hrnčířová, Marie Budíková, Karel Kalaš, Stanislav Muž, et al. 
-Symphony Orchestra and Choir of Czechoslovak Radio, Prague/Oskar Nedbal.
-->


----------



## Vaneyes

Manxfeeder said:


> *Bartok, Concerto for Orchestra*
> 
> I tried Reiner yesterday, but for some reason, Solti's version does it for me.
> 
> View attachment 77941


If you have the chance, give ACO/Dorati (rec.1983) a try. On the tarmac, readying for take-off.


----------



## Vaneyes

Pugg said:


> ​
> *Verdi; La Forza del Destino.
> Freni/ Domingo/ Zancanaro* er al.
> _Riccardo Muti_ conducting.
> I do hope Warner is going to remaster this one.


Freni looks so perky there, not unlike a high school cheerleader. I digress. :tiphat:


----------



## opus55

Vaneyes said:


> Freni looks so perky there, not unlike a high school cheerleader. I digress. :tiphat:


That's probably what is going through the godfather's head. He's looking at the giant bang on her forehead.


----------



## Vaneyes

Blancrocher said:


> View attachment 77915
> 
> 
> Hindemith: Ludus Tonalis (Richter)
> 
> *p.s.* For those interested, this album is selling for a modest $125 on Amazon.com, but the sole used copy on the UK site is going for a whopping £1,151.00.
> 
> I can't wait to show Mme Blancrocher the next time she asks why I need to buy so many cds.


Haven't heard Richter's. I had Berezovsky's for a short period. Wasn't convinced of the work, so culled. Maybe I'll revisit in another 30 years. Condolences to Mme.


----------



## Vaneyes

opus55 said:


> That's probably what is going through the godfather's head. He's looking at the giant bang on her forehead.


I was thinking more of Placido's head. Are we allowed to say (in)famous stud-muffin?


----------



## DeepR

Just listened to Reinhold Glière - Symphony No. 2 and I enjoyed it. Deserves another listen for sure.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

How the great records survive! Still going through my Schwarzkopf box and I now play this glorious disc of Strauss's _Vier letzte Lieder_, a record which has been in my collection for well over 40 years in one format or another. It is also one of my most played discs, and I know every last inflection, every nuance of Schwarzkopf's response to both music and texts, for, after all, these are Lieder, not mere vocalise, and though on occasion it might be lovely to wallow in the beautiful sounds of other versions I own (by Fleming, Popp, Janowitz and the younger Schwarzkopf), it is always this one I return to for the extra depth of her vision, immeasurably helped here by George Szell, and the rich, warm carpet of sound he creates for her.

This is one of my desert island discs, if ever there was one.


----------



## Open Lane

Elliott carter - concerto for orchestra. Damn good!


----------



## Blancrocher

Mahler: Symphony 3, etc. (Bernstein/NY)


----------



## Blancrocher

Open Lane said:


> Elliott carter - concerto for orchestra. Damn good!


I agree!--but don't forget to mention performers!


----------



## Blancrocher

Vaneyes said:


> Haven't heard Richter's. I had Berezovsky's for a short period. Wasn't convinced of the work, so culled. Maybe I'll revisit in another 30 years. Condolences to Mme.


Don't worry about her too much, Van--she likes the Ludus Tonalis even more than I do!


----------



## Balthazar

*Beethoven ~ Bagatelles.* Jenő Jandó at the piano. Enjoying some lovely German music while watching the snow fall and reading up on Weinberg's opera _The Passenger_ which I'll be seeing tonight.


----------



## Open Lane

Fair enough. Will be listing performers in future posts. In this case, it is performed by the swf symphony orchestra


----------



## Haydn man

Some Debussy for tonight


----------



## Tsaraslondon

More from the Schwarzkopf box, and what wonderful singing this is. Agathe's _Leise, leise_ from *Der Freischutz* is something of a _locus classicus_ of Schwarzkopf's art, the silvery tone supported on a clear stream of breath, without the slightest hint of a wobble, the legato impeccable, the long line firmly held.

But there is so much more to Schwarzkopf than beautiful singing. Hear the joy with which she addresses the Hall of Song, the withdrawn, inner sadness of Elisabeth's prayer. Her Elsa is also a great characterisation, and how marvellous to have Christa Ludwig's superb Ortrud in the Act II duet.

If there is a better recital of German Romantic arias I have yet to hear it.


----------



## Grizzled Ghost

Malipiero: Impressioni dal Vero; Pause del silenzio










For the curious, reviewed here:
http://www.arkivmusic.com/classical/album.jsp?album_id=612137


----------



## Schubussy

Debussy - Chamber Music


----------



## Grizzled Ghost

Vaneyes said:


> That looks interesting, Grizzled. Any good? Performance, sound? Don't know what's out there to compare. Making a note to self. :tiphat:


The disc has three works:

1) Introduzione, aria e toccata, Op.55 (1933)
I thought this one was quite good, especially the lively third movement

2) Partita for Piano and Orchestra, Op.42 (1925)
pretty good

3) La donna serpente Suites No.1 and 2 (1931)
pretty good, but maybe the harshest sound of the three
not sure really - wasn't focused on it

It's my only Casella disc, so I can't really compare. It gets good reviews, though, from both the pros and the general public:
http://www.arkivmusic.com/classical/album.jsp?album_id=812945

For what it's worth, I think I like the Malipiero disc above a bit better. But both are quite good and both belong in EVERY CLASSICAL MUSIC LOVER'S LIBRARY !!!! :devil:


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Bruckner, Symphony No. 5*


----------



## Open Lane

http://cps-static.rovicorp.com/3/JPG_400/MI0000/974/MI0000974277.jpg?partner=allrovi.com


----------



## DavidA

Mozart Symphony 39 from the Brilliant Mozart Edition / Linden

Really fine performance. Apparently over 300,000 of this Complete Mozart Edition have been sold in Europe alone. It sure gives quality - fine performances - as well as value for money.


----------



## DavidA

Manxfeeder said:


> *Bruckner, Symphony No. 5*
> 
> View attachment 77967


Fantastic performance!


----------



## DiesIraeCX

*Richard* *Wagner*: _Parsifal_, Act III (Hans Knapperstbusch/Bayreuth)
*Sergei Prokofiev*: _Piano Sonata No. 7_ (Maurizio Pollini)


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

DavidA said:


> Mozart Symphony 39 from the Brilliant Mozart Edition / Linden
> 
> Really fine performance. Apparently over 300,000 of this Complete Mozart Edition have been sold in Europe alone. It sure gives quality - fine performances - as well as value for money.


That's quite the number, didn't think classical was this popular .

G. P. Telemann - Works for Oboe - Suite in G minor, TWV 41: g4 from 'Der getreue Music-Meister'; 
Sonata in B-Flat Major, TWV 41:B6 from 'Essercizii musici'; 
Partita II G Major, TWV 41: G2 from 'Die kleine Cammer-Music';
Sonata in G minor TWV 41:g6 from 'Musique de Table' (Paul Dombrecht; Wieland Kuijken; Robert Kohnen).









Excellent music and a very fitting cover .

The Best of Telemann - Overture (Suite) for Recorder in A minor, TWV 55:a2









The first Telemann disc I've purchased - nice to come back to it, and the recorder suite in A minor is played very well here, imo.


----------



## EDaddy

Triplets said:


> I have just ordered the Andrew Litton/Bergen Prokofiev 5th, who ch got some very strong reviews


Haven't had the opportunity to hear that one, T, but I'd be very interested to hear your review on it after it's had a chance to sink in.


----------



## EDaddy

http://postimage.org/

Giuseppe Verdi - Requiem
Berliner Philharmoniker; Carlo Maria Giulini;
Sharon Sweet, Florence Quivar, Vinson Cole,
Simon Estes, Ernst Senff-Chor

Still getting acquainted.


----------



## George O

Dmitri Shostakovich (1906-1975)

Six Preludes and Fugues (From Op. 87)

Dmitri Shostakovich, piano

on Seraphim (NYC), from 1966
recorded 1951-52

5 stars


----------



## D Smith

After the disappointment of Manfred today, I listened to some favourite Tchaikovsky to make up it.

Piano Concerto No. 1; Ott/Hengelbrock/Munchner. A decent performance but won't be displacing Cliburn any time soon.










String Quartet No.1 / Borodin. This is a desert island disc for me.










Capriccio Italien; Kondrashin/ RCA Orchestra. A very odd performance with strange tempo shifts but entertaining.










Violin Concerto; Perlman/Leinsdorf/Boston. A fine performance marred only by a poor recording in spots.


----------



## Polyphemus

Just got this and it is wonderful. Much better than Lenny's misguided use of opera singers in his over hyped DGG version.
This sits comfortably on the shelf beside MTT's brilliant 'On The Town'.














The San Francisco boys and girls are in superb form.


----------



## bejart

Giovanni Battista Sammartini (ca.1700-1775): Symphony in G Major, JC 39

Daniele Ferrari conducting I Giovani di Nuova Cameristica


----------



## George O

pmsummer said:


> ELIZABETHAN CONSORT MUSIC
> _1558 - 1603_
> *Innocentio Alberti, William Daman, William Mundy, Robert Parsons, Nicholas Strogers, John Taverner, Robert White, Clement Woodcock & Anonymes*
> Hespèrion XX
> Jordi Savall - director, viola da gamba
> 
> _Alia Vox_


Nice electric light shot.


----------



## EDaddy

http://postimage.org/

Douglas Lilburn - Symphony No. 2
New Zealand Symphony Orchestra

This music conjures up images of expansive landscape vistas for me. Rolling hillsides with verdant greens and splashes of color - reds, yellows, oranges... snow-capped mountains beyond - the works. At times it has an almost wild west vibe. Almost Copland-esque.


----------



## tortkis

PASSION - Vienna Vocal Consort (Klanglogo)









Joachim von Burck (1546-1610)
Hieronymus Praetorius (1560-1629)
Caspar Othmayr (1515-1553)
Wolgang Figulus (1525-1589)

Vienna Vocal Consort: Elke Pürgstaller (Soprano), Sonja Napetschnig (Alto), Martin Jan Stepanek (Tenor), Michael Stelzhammer (Bariton), Christoph Chlastak-Coreth (Bass)


----------



## Pugg

Mendelssohn: "Violin Concerto in E minor, Op.64"
[Soloist] Pinchas Zukerman (Vn), the New York Philharmonic (February 6, 1969 New York, Philharmonic Hall)
Schumann: "Cello Concerto in A minor, Op.129"
[Soloist] Leonard Rose (Vc), the New York Philharmonic (New York October 24, 1960)


----------



## Pugg

helenora said:


> great choice! it looks like today there will be no cinema


We puled ourself together and did go to the cinema.
Glad we did.
Very different from Scarlatti but nevertheless a interesting night:tiphat:


----------



## Pugg

Kontrapunctus said:


> Trio No.2 today. This set is rapidly becoming one of my favorite chamber music recordings.


Hallelujah, but don't forget the Beaux Arts Trio recording


----------



## EDaddy

http://postimage.org/app.php

Berwald - Symphony No. 3
Helsingborg Symphony Orchestra; Okko Kamu

To date my favorite of his symphonies 1 - 4.


----------



## Pugg

​*Schubert; Rosamund*e.
Ileana Cotrubas/ Willi Boskovsky


----------



## Pugg

Next on







*Bach ; Goldberg variatinos
Alexandre Tharaud*


----------



## Stirling

Die Dreigroschenoper


----------



## Pugg

Heroines From The Great French Operas - Anna Moffo

1. La Fille Du Régiment: Chacun le sait, chacun le dit
2. La Damnation de Faust: D'amour l'ardente flamme
3. Hérodiade: "Celui dont la parole....Il est doux, il est bon"
4. Hamlet: Mais quelle est cette belle...À vos jeux, mes amis "Mad Scene"
5. Les Pecheurs de Perles: O Dieu Brahma!
6. Robert le Diable: Robert, toi que j'aime
7. Roméo et Juliette: Je veux vivre dans le rêve
8. Werther: Letter Scene
9. Louise: Depuis le jour


----------



## Pugg

​*Gluck; Orfeo ed Euridici *
_Horne/ Lorengar/Donath
Sir Georg Solti_ conducting


----------



## Pugg

​*Vivaldi; Concertos for Oboe / ****** 
I Musici- Heinz Holliger


----------



## Open Lane

I went into this set enthusiastically a few days back. I like scriabin and I like piano works.... Getting through this collection has been a bit tedious, however. It's good musically, it's just extremely long and drawn out. I'm finally on the last disc. I hate to say it, but it will be a relief when it is over. Then ...On to the sonatas


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

F. J. Haydn - String Quartet Op. 76 No. 4 in B-Flat Major, 'Sunrise'; No. 5 in D Major; No. 6 in E-Flat Major (Takács Quartet).









My overall favourite versions of Op. 76 so far. Very fresh, lively and insightful playing, imo.

Robert Schumann - Arabeske in C Major, Op. 18; Kindersezenen, Op. 15; Quasi Variazioni. Andantino de Clara Wieck, from Concert Without Orchestra in F minor, Op. 14; Toccata in C Major, Op. 7 (Vladimir Horowitz).









Excellent music and masterful performances by Horowitz, enjoying this record a lot.


----------



## Pugg

​*Berlioz; Symphony Fantastique* .
_Riccardo Muti._


----------



## bejart

Joahnn Friedrich Fasch (1688-1758): Concerto in D Minor

Il Gardellino


----------



## omega

*Brahms*
_Violin Concerto_
Anne-Sophie Mutter | Herbert von Karajan | Berliner Philharmoniker


----------



## Pugg

​*Shostakovich; Piano concerto2/ Symphony for strings*
_Dimitri / Maxim Shostakovich_


----------



## Grizzled Ghost

Beethoven Symphony #6 from Vanska and Minnesota SO:









I'm really digging the second movement! ut:


----------



## Stirling

The sonatas are where main meat is.


----------



## Stirling

Stirling said:


> The sonatas are where main meat is.


To the Алекса́ндр Никола́евич Скря́бин


----------



## Weston

I have several unrelated comments about the posts over the last few days. Sorry for this long unfocused post. How I have missed this thread!



GregMitchell said:


> How the great records survive! Still going through my Schwarzkopf box and I now play this glorious disc of Strauss's _Vier letzte Lieder_, a record which has been in my collection for well over 40 years in one format or another. It is also one of my most played discs, and I know every last inflection, every nuance of Schwarzkopf's response to both music and texts, for, after all, these are Lieder, not mere vocalise, and though on occasion it might be lovely to wallow in the beautiful sounds of other versions I own (by Fleming, Popp, Janowitz and the younger Schwarzkopf), it is always this one I return to for the extra depth of her vision, immeasurably helped here by George Szell, and the rich, warm carpet of sound he creates for her.
> 
> This is one of my desert island discs, if ever there was one.


After much internal debate I decided to go with the Jessye Norman / Kurt Masur version myself. Goose bump evoking, even for this Lieder novice.



D Smith said:


> After the disappointment of Manfred today, I listened to some favourite Tchaikovsky to make up it.


Hey, folks. Manfred isn't all that bad is it? Why is everyone so disappointed in it? I love the brass and the overblown angst. But then I'm not a huge Tchaikovsky fan (no time to be a huge fan of everything, is there?) so maybe I'm missing something.



EDaddy said:


> http://postimage.org/
> 
> Douglas Lilburn - Symphony No. 2
> New Zealand Symphony Orchestra
> 
> This music conjures up images of expansive landscape vistas for me. Rolling hillsides with verdant greens and splashes of color - reds, yellows, oranges... snow-capped mountains beyond - the works. At times it has an almost wild west vibe. Almost Copland-esque.


Great album. I think my version has a different cover, but same performance. Or I could be remembering it wrong. Lilburn is a hidden treasure -- and he experimented with electronic music too, though you'd never guess it listening to these works.



HaydnBearstheClock said:


> Robert Schumann - Arabeske in C Major, Op. 18; Kindersezenen, Op. 15; Quasi Variazioni. Andantino de Clara Wieck, from Concert Without Orchestra in F minor, Op. 14; Toccata in C Major, Op. 7 (Vladimir Horowitz).
> 
> View attachment 77977
> 
> 
> Excellent music and masterful performances by Horowitz, enjoying this record a lot.


It just occurred to me how absolutely wonderful it must be for two musicians to be in a relationship and to be able to play each others' compositions. It gives real meaning to the old saw about making beautiful music together.


----------



## bejart

Antonio Rosetti (ca.1750-1792): Symphony in E Flat, Kaul 32

Georg Mais conducting the Lithuanian Chamber Orchestra of Vilnius


----------



## jim prideaux

Dvorak-6th Symphony performed by Jarvi and the SNO

Schumann-2nd Symphony performed by Oramo and the Royal Stockholm.....as much as I impressed by this recording the Zinman/Tonhalle Zurich remains my personal favourite.....


----------



## George O

Antonin Vranicky (1761-1820): Aphrodite Symphony

Vaclav Jan Tomasek (1774-1850): Symphony in D Major

Dvorak Chamber Orchestra / Vladimir Valek

on Supraphon (Czechoslovakia), from 1986
recorded 1984


----------



## johnnysc

Beethoven - Missa Solemnis

Berlin Philharmonic/Karajan


----------



## Stirling

Havergal Brian - Sym No 1 
The Greatest Early Mahler Sym by someone other than Mahler


----------



## Guest

Pugg said:


> Hallelujah, but don't forget the Beaux Arts Trio recording


I have an old LP set of the BA Trio--the sound is very dry and etched, and I think the performances are not as impassioned as on the Decca set. It's still a good set, though.


----------



## Pugg

​*Puccini: Madama Butterfly*.
_Freni/ Pavarotti/ Ludwig_ et al.
_Herbert von Karajan conducting this glorious Decca set_:tiphat:


----------



## Blancrocher

Debussy: Piano Music (Michelangeli)


----------



## Vaneyes

For *Rodrigo* birthday (1901).


----------



## George O

Aram Khachaturian (transliterated Khatchaturian here) (1903-1978): Violin Concerto

David Oistrakh, violin
Philharmonia Orchestra / Aram Khachaturian

on Angel (NYC: record made in England), from 1956

5 stars


----------



## TurnaboutVox

*Peter Ilyich Tchaikovsky
Manfred Symphony, Op. 58*
Mikhail Pletnev, Russian National Orchestra	
[Pentatone, 2014]

I rather liked this. I used to listen to Tchaikovsky quite a lot as a child, and although he's not really amongst my core CM interests nowadays, whenever I do hear a work of his I'm transported back... I was surprised at how much I enjoyed listening to an ancient LP I have of the Violin Concerto, and the three string quartets are also much more enjoyable and well constructed than I had allowed myself to imagine.

I live and learn!


----------



## Haydn man

Something new today for me.
I have noted some advocates of Telemann here on TC so have explored these works today. 
I found them enjoyable inventive pieces by and large and will be exploring more works by this composer as time permits
Think it may be Haydn time next


----------



## Kivimees

More orchestral delight by Finzi on the Lyrita label:


----------



## Skilmarilion

*Nielsen* - Symphony No. 5









*Britten* - Violin Concerto









*Szymanowski* - Violin Concerto No. 2









*Rautavaara* - Symphony No. 7 "Angel of Light"









An extra special mention for the Rautavaara - I mean, this may be his best known work so I don't really need to vouch for it. In any case, it's one of those that keeps growing on you with each listen. But gosh, that third movement ... every second pulls you in, mesmerises you, enchants you, changes you ... and at the end it hurls you back out to reality, as it if it really were *come un sogno* ... like a dream.


----------



## George O

Witold Lutoslawski (1913-1994): String Quartet (1964)

Krzystof Penderecki (1933-): Quartetto per archi (1960)

Toshiro Mayuzumi (1929-1997): Prelude for String Quartet (1964)

LaSalle-Quartett

on Deutsche Grammophon, Avant Garde series (Germany), from 1968


----------



## Dr Johnson

No. 3


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1988 - '93. Recording Engineer: John Dunkerley.


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1986 -'90.


----------



## conclass

Marlui Miranda - Missa Kewere

"In Kewere, the central idea is the contrast of beliefs: on the one hand, shamans corners; the other, José de Anchieta Christian verses and texts of the liturgy accommodated within the same compositional frame. The selected indigenous songs are solemn nature, lyrical, therefore dignify and are suitable to be played by symphony orchestra and large symphonic choir. Thus, the choice of this training it seemed pertinent to the idea of catechesis, the conversion of the Indians to a European religion. The ancestral Tupi language unifies the composition as a whole.

Kewere is a delicate balance of composition, in which I tried to bring the poetic sense of Arua, the Tupari, the Urubu-Kaapor. These corners are so light and fragile as the spirits who brought them through the world of dreams. It is in this light structure that land the verses of *José de Anchieta."


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1973 - '75.


----------



## Grizzled Ghost

Falvetti: Il diluvio universale









Also − and somewhat related − Leif's Geyser (work only):


----------



## Sonata

I'm on a sacred music kick lately:










Listening to the big one. I've only listened to Bach's Mass in B Minor once or twice before and I couldn't get into it. Well, I have four more years of classical listening under my belt and as I listen I find I am really enjoying this.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Listening has been sporadic since yesterday lunchtime but has been exclusively Alban Berg.

Piano Sonata op.1 (1908), String Quartet op.3 (1909-10), "Hier ist Freide" from Altenberg Lieder op.4 - arr. by Berg for piano, harmonium, violin and cello (1912- arr. 1917), Four Pieces for Clarinet & Piano op.5 - arr. by Henk Guittart for viola and piano (1913 - arr. 1992), Three Pieces for Orchestra op.6 (1914-15), Chamber Concerto for Piano & Violin with 13 Wind Instruments (1923-25), Lyric Suite for String Quartet (1925-26), Adagio - 2nd movement from Chamber Concerto arr. by Berg for violin, clarinet and piano (1923-35 - arr. 1935), Three pieces from the Lyric Suite arr. by Berg for string orchestra (1925-26 - arr. 1928) and Violin Concerto (1935):


----------



## TurnaboutVox

^^^^Splendid disc, that Peter Hill one, I don't know the others, but trust they're as enjoyable.

Currently listening to:

Fauré
Cello Sonata No. 1 in D minor, Op. 109
Cello Sonata No. 2 in G minor, Op. 117
Élégie, Op. 24
Romance, Op. 69
Papillon, Op. 77
Sérénade, Op. 98
Sicilienne, Op. 78
Alban Gerhardt / Cecile Licad [Hyperion, 2010]


----------



## elgar's ghost

TurnaboutVox said:


> ^^^^Splendid disc, that Peter Hill one, I don't know the others, but trust they're as enjoyable.


I haven't got any other recordings to compare with but I've enjoyed all of these over the last decade or so (along with Jessye Norman's lieder disc, Dohnányi's Wozzeck and Boulez's Lulu).


----------



## pmsummer

SYMPHONY NO.6
FANTASIA ON A THEME BY THOMAS TALLIS
THE LARK ASCENDING*
*Ralph Vaughan Williams*
*Tasmin Little - violin
BBC Symphony Orchestra
Sir Andrew Davis - conductor

_Apex_


----------



## pmsummer

ALCHEMIST
*Monteverdi, Du Prez, Mainerio, Anonymous, Ortiz, Le Jeune, Pickett*
Philip Pickett - arrangements, recorders, crumhorns, curtals, racketts, shawms, cornamusen, pan pipes, organ, gittern, symphony, chalumeau
Catherine Bott - soprano
Stephen Henderson - percussion, xylophone, bells, timpani
David Roblou - organ & harpsichord
Pavlo Beznosiuk - medieval fiddle & baroque violin/viola
Tom Finucane - lute & gittern
Anthony Pleeth - baroque cello

_Decca_


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Weston said:


> After much internal debate I decided to go with the Jessye Norman / Kurt Masur version myself. Goose bump evoking, even for this Lieder novice.


I can understand the attractions of the Norman version, but I find her much more generalised in her response to the text. As I so often feel with Norman, she sings with great generosity of spirit, without having something specific to say about the music. I urge you to add the Schwarzkopf to your collection, if only for an alternative take on the songs. And why not? I have six recordings in all.


----------



## Iean

Music to start a brand new week:angel:


----------



## Mahlerian

Berlioz: Harold en Italie, Symphonie funebre et triomphale
Nobuko Imai, London Symphony Orchestra, cond. Davis


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Arias from *Gianni Schicchi*, *La Boheme*, *Otello*, *Eugene Onegin* and *The Bartered Bride*.
Schwarzkopf in music one would not readily associate with her, but bringing something individual and special to all she does. One notes the change in vocal character from one piece to the next, even in the Puccini arias, where Lauretta is all wide-eyed innocence, Mimi charmingly shy.

Desdemona's _Willow Song and Ave Maria_ is superbly done, fully responsive to the dramatic situation, with wonderful gradations of tone colour. No less superb are the arias from *The Bartered Bride* and *Eugene Onegin*, though surprisingly, given the wonderfully girlish tone with which she sings _O mio babbino caro_, she sounds a little too mature in the Tchaikovsky. However there is no mistaking the deeply felt _innigkeit_ of the middle section.

Another prize from the Schwarzkopf box.


----------



## AClockworkOrange

Günter Wand conducting the Gürzenich Orchestra & Choir of Cologne in Haydn's Die Schöpfung - soloists being Jeanette van Dijck, Peter Schrier and Theo Adam.

Leonard Bernstein was my introduction to this piece and the radiant Lucia Popp makes such a wonderful impression. Unlike his take on Mozart's Requiem for DG which I find utterly repellant, Bernstein's grasp of Haydn (as evidenced on his previous and collected New York recordings on Sony) is remarkable.

Rene Jacobs' HIP approach - my second experience of the work - cast a new light on the piece and provides an excellent performance/interpretation. Both of those recordings remain dear to me. 

Günter Wand however, edges ahead of by a whisker. 

In his (Wand's) collection, the essay mentions his choral works with praise but doesn't include them (the second being Beethoven's Missa Solemnis). Luckily, the Testament label has kindly provided a solution. 

Günter Wand has never yet failed to impress (gradually working through his collection has been very rewarding so far) but I wasn't expecting such a fantastic quality recording/performance as this. A striking experience on first listen, one which welcomes many more.


----------



## OldFashionedGirl

_On Spotify:_







_*Arcangelo Corelli*_ - 12 Sonatas for Violin and Harpsichord.
Sonatas from 1 to 6.
Arthur Grumiaux. Riccardo Castagnone.

Grumiaux and Castagnone are fantastic!


----------



## deprofundis

Ockay were do i start, Im lisening to *Carmina Burana *(on naxos) from the unicorn and oni wytars ensemble, guess what it's rad, the story goes i had* Carl Orff *and i was thinking how could it be different, well it is more medieval obviously since it's naxos early music serie.Than i bought* John Johnson *Lute music based on advice i had on TC, this is fine lute work indeed, thank Buddy.


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1994.


----------



## Alfacharger

Now playing every ones favorite interpretation of Beethoven's Ninth!


----------



## johnnysc

Beethoven - Cello Sonatas Disc 1

Lynn Harrell, Vladimir Ashkenazy


----------



## Cosmos

Beethoven - Piano Sonata no. 31


----------



## EDaddy

http://postimage.org/app.php

Since Beethoven seems to be so popular today...

Checking out his 6th with Charles Munch & the BSO. I'm trying to
like this version but I think Munch must have had too much coffee 
on this given day.


----------



## KenOC

EDaddy said:


> Since Beethoven seems to be so popular today...
> 
> Checking out his 6th with Charles Munch & the BSO. I'm trying to
> like this version but I think Munch must have had too much coffee
> on this given day.


To conduct the 6th properly, you need an elderly German on Prozac.


----------



## tortkis

Buxtehude: Complete Organ Music - Walter Kraft (VOX)









I listen to the organ works of Buxtehude and J. S. Bach almost every day recently.


----------



## Gordontrek

Not too bad. Berlin Phil is at the top of their game here, sounding magnificent, and a pretty strong interpretation from Mr. HvK. I especially love the Death of Aase. A few Amazon reviewers basically said this set sucks eggs, but none of those sarcastic cheese connoisseurs were able recommend any others....maybe someone can enlighten me?


----------



## Balthazar

*Ligeti ~ Etudes, Books I & II.* Jeremy Denk at the piano.


----------



## Pugg

*Beethoven*: "Kreutzer" and "Spring" Sonatas
Arthur Rubinstein, Henryk Szeryng


----------



## Weston

*Testimony from Chamber 20C*

*Enescu: Piano Quartet No. 2 in D minor, Op. 30*
Tammuz Piano Quartet










Enescu remains one of the most satisfying yet unpredictable melodists of the 20th century. The second movement is an amazing chromatic mystery unfolding between your ears.

*Jean Cras: Suite en duo, pour flûte et harpe *
Henri Demarquette / Philippe Graffin / Juliette Hurel / Marie-Pierre Langlamet / Miguel de Silva (well, two of those folks anyway)










Flute and harp are so millennium before last. This is pleasant though. The 3rd movement is stunning on first listen. This is a recent find for me. The engineers may have needed to move the mic back a bit. I don't really need to hear the saliva gurgling through the flute for the sake of fidelity.

*Bloch: Three Nocturnes for piano, violin, and cello*
Trio Kairos










This gentle piece was nearly sullied for me as part of the 1st movement reminded me of an old Styx song from the late 70s I couldn't get out of my head. Yikes! But the virtuoso flamboyant finale rescued it.

The selections tonight were kind of short, so one more a bit more ambitious.

*Elgar: Quintet for piano & strings in A minor, Op. 84*
Maggini Quartet / Peter Donohoe, piano










Oddly the opening movement sounds almost Spanish to my ears. I'm sure that's just coincidental. But, holy smokes! It's played large. Who was it that didn't like Elgar? CoAG? Give this a try -- unless of course you don't like larger than life histrionics. I'm considering adding this to the "pieces that have blown you away" thread. It has even cut through my listening fatigue tonight. If there is a nice way to end a weekend, this was it.


----------



## Pugg

​*Vivaldi; Gloria.
Berganza/ Valentini-Terrani.*
Maestro Muti concucting


----------



## Biwa

John Dowland: Awake, Sweet Love

Awake, Sweet Love Thou Art Returned 
Lute solo - A Fantasie (Robert Dowland) 
My Thoughts Are Wing'd With Hopes (Sir John Souch's Gaillard) 
Come Away, Come Sweet Love 
Can She Excuse My Wrongs 
Lute solo - Sir John Smith, His Almain 
All Ye Whom Love Or Fortune Hath Betrayed 
Time Stands Still 
Think'st Thou Then By Thy Feigning 
Lute solo - Solus Cum Sola 
I Saw My Lady Weep (To the most famous, Anthony Holborne) 
Away With These Self-loving Lads 
A Shepherd In a Shade 
Shall I Strive With Words To Move 
Now Cease My Wand'ring Eyes 
Lute solo - A Piece Without Title 
Sorrow, Stay 
Mourn, Day Is With Darkness Fled 
In Darkness Let Me Dwell 
Lute solo - Lachrimae 
Come, Heavy Sleep

David Munderloh, tenor 
Julian Behr, lute


----------



## Pugg

​*Schubert; Impromptus*.
Lucas and Arthur Jussen.
Two Dutch brothers and very talented :tiphat:


----------



## helenora

*Schubert Mass 5 in A flat major*


----------



## Guest

If live music counts, then I'd like to mention a recital I attended last night by pianist Eduardus Halim. I never got to see Horowitz, but my goodness, Halim came pretty close! I have rarely seen/heard such hair-raising virtuosity and passion from the same person, He was not 100% note perfect, but considering the risks he took, his playing was quite clean. Here's his program:

Bach-Busoni Toccata in C
Schubert Impromptu D. 899 No.3
Chopin Sonata No.3
intermission
Mussorgsky-Horowitz Pictures at an Exhibition.

Mussorgsky's name should be in tiny print since the majority of the piece is Horowitz! For an encore, he played Strauss-Godowsky Die Fledermaus...definitely more of an arrangement/fantasy than a transcription.

At intermission, I bought his CD of transcriptions--it's fantastic, too..










Contents:

1. Ich rufzu dir, Herr (2:58)
2. Nun Komm'der Heiden Heiland (5:19)
3. Nun freut euch, lieben Christen (1:58)
4. No.1 Meine Freuden (4:01)
5 No.2 Madchens Wunsch (3:39)
6 Wagner-Liszt: Liebestod from Tristan und Isolde (7:04)
7. Grounod-Liszt: Waltz from Faust (9:44)
8. Tchaikowsky-Rachmaninoff: Lullaby (4:25)
9. Kreisler-Rachmaninoff: Liebesleid (4:07)
10. Strauss-Godowsky: Kunsterleben (12:34)


----------



## Guest

Pugg said:


> ​*Schubert; Impromptus*.
> Lucas and Arthur Jussen.
> Two Dutch brothers and very talented :tiphat:


Do they play them as duets or take turns? DG ought to sign people who are at least old enough to shave.


----------



## George O

Biwa said:


> View attachment 78010
> 
> 
> John Dowland: Awake, Sweet Love
> 
> Awake, Sweet Love Thou Art Returned
> Lute solo - A Fantasie (Robert Dowland)
> My Thoughts Are Wing'd With Hopes (Sir John Souch's Gaillard)
> Come Away, Come Sweet Love
> Can She Excuse My Wrongs
> Lute solo - Sir John Smith, His Almain
> All Ye Whom Love Or Fortune Hath Betrayed
> Time Stands Still
> Think'st Thou Then By Thy Feigning
> Lute solo - Solus Cum Sola
> I Saw My Lady Weep (To the most famous, Anthony Holborne)
> Away With These Self-loving Lads
> A Shepherd In a Shade
> Shall I Strive With Words To Move
> Now Cease My Wand'ring Eyes
> Lute solo - A Piece Without Title
> Sorrow, Stay
> Mourn, Day Is With Darkness Fled
> In Darkness Let Me Dwell
> Lute solo - Lachrimae
> Come, Heavy Sleep
> 
> David Munderloh, tenor
> Julian Behr, lute


Great song titles.


----------



## Badinerie

Chilling out to BBC Radio 3. with a cup of tea and a choccy bikkie!


----------



## Pugg

Kontrapunctus said:


> Do they play them as duets or take turns? DG ought to sign people who are at least old enough to shave.


Arthur (on the right) plays Op.90, Lucas OP.142
Discs Two ; together Fantasie in F and the less played Polonaises, Op.75. :tiphat:


----------



## Pugg

​*Mozart concertos for 2and 3 hands.*
_Lupu/ Perahia _


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

A late romantic composer I got into fairly recently. Tonight I'm starting with this:










The music follows her typical traits of a full, colourful, and powerful orchestral sound, fast paced music propelled by short phrases (especially in her d minor overture) and wide, late romantic harmonic vocabulary featuring a nice amount of chromaticism and modes more common in 20th century music here and there. Really good stuff!


----------



## Pugg

​*Donizetti; Maria de Rudenz*.
_Ricciarelli/ Nucci/ Cupido.
Eliahu Inbal_ conducting.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

This issue of this famous recording of Allegri's no less famous _Miserere_, made in 1963, comes with a touching note from Roy Goodman, the original treble soloist. The Allegri is sung in an English translation, but the Palestrina items that follow are in Latin.

King's College Choir were evidently in very good shape under Sir David Willcocks in the 1960s.


----------



## Biwa

Serenade to the Dawn

Willy Burkhard (1900-1955)
Serenade op. 71, 3 for flute and guitar

Hans Haug (1900-1967)
Capriccio for flute and guitar 1963

Mario Castelnuovo-Tedesco (1895-1968)
Sonatina op. 205 for flute and guitar

Eugène Bozza (1905-1991)
Polydiaphonie for flute and guitar

Joaquin Rodrigo (1901-1999)
Serenata al Alba del Dia for flute and guitar

Heitor Villa-Lobos (1887-1959)
Distribuçào de flôres / Distribution des fleurs
for bass flute and guitar

Andrea Lieberknecht (flute and bass flute)
Frank Bungarten (guitar)


----------



## schigolch




----------



## elgar's ghost

Kicking off the day with Schoenberg, Henze and Adams.

Schoenberg - Four Pieces for Mixed Chorus op.27 (1925), Three Satires for Mixed Chorus op.28 (1925-26), Septet-Suite for Two Clarinets, Bass Clarinet, Violin, Viola, Cello & Piano op.29 (1925-26), Accompaniment to a Cinematographic Scene (Threatening Danger, Fear, Catastrophe) op.34 (1929-30) and String Trio op.45 (1946):










Henze - "El Cimarrón": Recital for Baritone, Guitarist, Flautist & Percussionist (1970):










Adams - Opera-Oratorio: "El Niño" (2000):


----------



## Biwa

George O said:


> Great song titles.


Beautiful performance, too. :tiphat:


----------



## Pugg

​*Spohr; Clarinet concertos*
_Michael Collins _


----------



## eljr

*Lisa Delan / Lester Lynch / Volti
December Celebration*


----------



## Pugg

schigolch said:


>


How exiting can a sleeve be?
Stunning:tiphat:


----------



## Biwa

Mateo Flecha (1481-1553)
Ensaladas

Antonio de Cabezón (1510-1566)
Diferencias

La Stagione Armonica 
Concerto di Viole "L'Amoroso" 
Sergio Balestracci (conductor)


----------



## Blancrocher

Haydn: Symphonies 49 and 45 (Litkov)


----------



## AClockworkOrange

*Gunter Wand continues to weave his magic...*












​
My knack for shocking...ly poor punning titles continues 

Today's listening commences once again with Günter Wand conducting the Gürzenich Orchestra & Choir of Cologne in Haydn's _Die Schöpfung_ - the soloists being Jeanette van Dijck, Peter Schrier and Theo Adam.

This will be followed by Beethoven's _Symphony No.3 Eroica_ and _Missa __Solemnise_. Here, Günter Wand is once again conducting the Gürzenich Orchestra & Choir of Cologne with the soloists on the latter being Leonore Kirschstein, Jeanne Deroubaix, Peter Scarier and Günther Morbach.

I cannot comment on the latter recording but this recording of _Die Schöpfung _is phenomenal. Whilst Wand is cited as commenting that 'authentic' performance is akin to wandering blindly down a dark alley (I have paraphrased pure because I do not have the booklet to hand), his approach to music being objective and centred on the intentions of the Composer, combined with a well balanced, rehearsed orchestra and no personal ego bleeding into his interpretation generates a wonderful live recording which for my money combines the greatest elements of old-school recording with some of the best elements of HIP - whilst avoiding the worst excesses of both.

Where my listening will continue from here today I don't know, but for the time being I am one very contented listener :angel:


----------



## Guest

Sorabji
Transcendental Studies
Nos 63-71.

Fredrik Ullen.

A delight.


----------



## Pugg

​*Beethoven*; Violin concerto & same work for piano
Zucknerman/ Barenboim


----------



## bejart

Haydn: String Quartet No.49 in B Minor, Op.64, No.2

Quatour Mosaiques; Erich Hobarth and Andrea Bischof, violins -- Anita Mitterer, viola -- Christophe Coin, cello


----------



## Bas

Friday:

Ludwig van Beethoven - Violin Concerto in D
By Isabelle Faust [violin], Mozart Orchestra, Claudio Abbadao [dir.], on Harmonia Mundi









Saturday:









Wonderful concert with Rihm's third Verwandlung, Beethoven's violin concerto (Tezzlaf, Violin Principale) and Brahms' first symphony, all conducted by a passionate Eschenbach.

Today:

Johann Kuhnau, Vincent Albrici - Sopran cantatas 
Barbara Steude [soprano], Concerto con voce, Jan Katschzke [dir.], on CPO









Joseph Haydn - Die Jahreszeiten
By Hans Sotin [bass], Ileana Cotrubas [soprano], Werner Krenn [tenor], Brighton Chorus, Royal Philharmonic Orchestra, Antal Dorati [dir.], on Decca


----------



## realdealblues

*Strauss (R): Eine Alpensinfonie*

View attachment 78020


Herbert Von Karajan/Berlin Philharmonic

It wasn't planned but this was actually the first album I ever purchased from Herbert Von Karajan. So, it was kind of fitting that it was the last one I listened too going through the Karajan DG box sets.

So with that recording down I have now listened to all 242 CD's in the:

Karajan 1960's
View attachment 78021


Karajan 1970's
View attachment 78022


Karajan 1980's
View attachment 78023


I still have the Karajan Opera Recordings box set to finish but I don't listen to Opera as much as I do Orchestral works so I'll throw those in here and there. In the end though, I'm glad to have all 3 box sets and it was a joy listening to all these recordings. A good deal of them I've heard many times and have owned for many years, but there were quite a few I had never heard so it was good to experience those. It's time to go back to sprinkling in HVK once in a while and while I know he's not everyone's cup of tea, I still love him and respect him as a true artist and I enjoyed spending so much time going through so much of his life's work.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

After the success of their recording of Strauss's _Vier letzte Lieder_, Schwarzkopf and Szell were again paired for a disc of Mozart concert arias, coupled to more Strauss orchestral songs. This time they were in London with the London Symphony Orchestra, and were joined by Alfred Brendel for Mozart's _Ch'io mi scordi di te_ and Edith Peinemann for Strauss's _Morgen_.

This is 1968, and Schwarzkopf's voice has perceptibly darkened since the Schubert Lieder disc she did with Edwin Fischer back in 1952; the bright silvery tone giving way to a creamy richness. The voice remains as firm as before, however, with absolutely no loosening of texture which normally accompanies increasing years for a singer. The Mozart arias have a wonderfully classical poise, and she duets most sympathetically with Brendel in _Ch'io mi scordi di te_.

The Strauss set opens with a magnificent _Ruhe, meine Seele_, includes a rapt, radiant _Morgen_ and finishes with a gloriously rich-toned _Winterweihe_.

This box set is proving to be a wonderful testament to the superb art of Elisabeth Schwarzkopf.


----------



## Pugg

​*Borodin: Symphony's no 1 & 2*
_Rpho conducted by Gergiev _


----------



## Stirling

Wagner - Siegfried - Levine
Nasty person, but a great Ring cond.


----------



## Fat Bob

Ives: Three Places In New England preceded by They Are There!









Ear stretching time.


----------



## Pugg

Stirling said:


> Wagner - Siegfried - Levine
> Nasty person, but a great Ring cond.


Who's nasty?
Wagner-Siegfried or Levine?


----------



## Stirling

Levine; Wagner is in a class by himself. But I never met Wagner.


----------



## Pugg

Next on:
​*Mendelssohn; Piano concertos 1 & 2 *
_Andras Schiff _


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Brahms, Symphony No. 3*

David Hurwitz trashed this, but the Penguin Guide gives it all three stars, so people seem to cover the spectrum on this. Personally, I have a lot of Brahms 3ds recordings, and I don't want them all to sound the same. For light and fluffy, I'll take Gardiner. This one is for days I want some heavy cream.


----------



## pmsummer

*Now with 'Natural Light'!*










ELIZABETHAN CONSORT MUSIC
_1558 - 1603_
*Innocentio Alberti, William Daman, William Mundy, Robert Parsons, Nicholas Strogers, John Taverner, Robert White, Clement Woodcock & Anonymes*
Hespèrion XX
Jordi Savall - director, viola de gamba

_Alia Vox_


----------



## Nye500

Currently listening to Pyotr Ilyich Tchaikovsky-Variations on a Rococo Theme


----------



## Pugg

Nye500 said:


> Currently listening to Pyotr Ilyich Tchaikovsky-Variations on a Rococo Theme


Who's playing / conducting?


----------



## Vasks

_18th Century in England...with a couple of transplants_

*J. C. Smith - Overture to "The Tempest" (Terey-Smith/Dorian)
Marsh - A Conversation Symphony (Lea-Cox/ASV)
Abel - Sinfonia Concertante in B-flat (Brown/cpo)*


----------



## Vaneyes

For *Falla* birthday (1876), and *Tallis* death day (1585).


----------



## Guest

Stirling said:


> Levine; Wagner is in a class by himself. But I never met Wagner.


You met Levine and think he's nasty?


----------



## Guest

Listening to a few of these this morning starting with No. 15 and then No. 18

Mozart Piano Concertos
Malcom Bilson, fortepiano
John Eliot Gardiner: English Baroque Soloists


----------



## johnnysc

Biber - The Mystery Sonatas - The Joyful Mysteries

John Holloway, Davitt Moroney


----------



## Pugg

​*Mozart; Le Nozze di Figaro.*
_Te Kanawa / Hampson /Furlanetto et al.
James Levine _conducting


----------



## Stirling

One the music will remain, and the rest will be trivia.

(about just about every one)


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded April 1993, Asolo, Italy.


----------



## pmsummer

MARIAN CANTATAS & ARIAS
*George Frideric Handel*
Anne Sofie von Otter - mezzo-soprano
Musica Antiqua Köln
Reinhard Goebel - director

_Archiv Produktion_


----------



## Vaneyes

Gordontrek said:


> Not too bad. Berlin Phil is at the top of their game here, sounding magnificent, and a pretty strong interpretation from Mr. HvK. I especially love the Death of Aase. A few Amazon reviewers basically said this set sucks eggs, but none of those sarcastic cheese connoisseurs were able recommend any others....*maybe someone can enlighten me?*
> 
> View attachment 78005


Others worth hearing--N. Jarvi (Peer Gynt Suites), Ormandy (Finlandia), Leibowitz (Valse triste). :tiphat:


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Brahms, Symphony No. 4*


----------



## AClockworkOrange

After some initial disappointment with Bruggen's Symphony No.8, I have decided to return to _Frans Bruggen_'s _Schubert_ Symphony cycle with CD1 - _Symphonies No.1 & No.4_.

The Orchestra of the Eighteenth Century sound much better in these Symphonies and Brugge more assured. This definitely leaves a stronger, more positive impression on me. Unlike the Unfinished, these two performances positively encourage further listening.

It doesn't in my mind equal Abbado, Wand, Immerseel or Harnoncourt - my preferred cycles (not necessarily in that order) - but it is making a better case for itself. More listening will ensue.


----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## Guest

dogen said:


> Sorabji
> Transcendental Studies
> Nos 63-71.
> 
> Fredrik Ullen.
> 
> A delight.


He has recorded the next set, but I'm not sure when BIS will release it.


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

Antonin Dvorák: Gypsy Songs, Moravian Duets, & Biblical Songs

I've long been fond of Bernarda Fink's performances of lieder... and she is especially fine here.


----------



## EDaddy

http://postimage.org/

Schubert Masses
Listening to Disc 1 now: Mass #1 In F, D 105

Fine performances but this disc needs a serious remastering job. The sound picture is very small; lifeless on the top-end and the bottom end is almost non-existent. Sounds like one mediocre stereo mic was employed at the back of a small to medium sized hall.


----------



## Heliogabo

Vaneyes said:


> Recorded April 1993, Asolo, Italy.


I came here for posting this disc!
Really nice stuff to start my week's listening.


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded September 1987, Walthamstow Town Hall, East London. Producer: Christopher Raeburn. Recording Engineer: Colin Moorfoot.


----------



## Itullian

Vaneyes said:


> Recorded September 1987, Walthamstow Town Hall, East London. Producer: Christopher Raeburn. Recording Engineer: Colin Moorfoot.


Great shot.................................


----------



## pmsummer

FALL 2015 MIXTAPE
*Various Artists*

_I Care If You Listen_


----------



## Ilarion

Methinks a lot of French Horn players will eat their heart out when they hear the absolute mellowness which is given to this reading of *Oblivion*:


----------



## johnnysc

Dvorak - String Quartets Disc 2

Prager String Quartet


----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## realdealblues

*Chabrier:*
Espana [Rec. 1963]

*Falla: *
El Amor Brujo (Love, The Magician) [Rec. 1976]
El Amor Brujo (Love, The Magician): Danza Ritual del Fuego [Rec. 1965]
Fanfare Pour Une Fete (Fanfare For A Feast) [Rec. 1976]
La Vida Breve (Life Is Short or The Brief Life): Interlude & Dance [Rec. 1965]
El Sombrero De Tres Picos (The Three-Cornered Hat): Suite No. 1 [Rec. 1964] 
El Sombrero De Tres Picos (The Three-Cornered Hat): Suite No. 2 [Rec. 1961]

View attachment 78049


Leonard Bernstein/New York Philharmonic
Soloist (Love, The Magician): Marilyn Horne


----------



## Balthazar

*Mendelssohn ~ String Quartet No. 6 in F minor, Op. 80.* Quatuor Ebène performs.

*Bartók ~ Piano Concerto No. 3.* Yefim Bronfman at the piano backed by Salonen and L.A.

*Decaux ~ Clairs de lune.* Marc-André Hamelin at the piano.


----------



## Vaneyes

*Rachmaninov*: PC1. Recorded June 13, 1962, Bolshoi Hall, Tchaikovsky Conservatory, Moscow. Chief Engineer: C. Robert Fine. Associate Engineer: Robert Eberenz. Mastering Engineer for CD: Andrew Nicholas.

The Janis performance is my starter for this work, but I've always thought this series was over-hyped by audiophiles, regarding sound more than performances. More success on both counts was with the RCA Living Stereo series, '50's - '60's, but still left a lot to be desired in the sound department. :tiphat:


----------



## Vaneyes

Another *Rachmaninov* "poor cousin", in Symphony 1, presented most adeptly by St. Petersburg (not Florida) PO/Jansons (rec.1998). However, regality in this pairing belongs to, The Isle of the Dead. Recording Engineer: Mike Clements.


----------



## Grizzled Ghost

Tcherepnin Piano Concertos 2 & 4 with Noriko Ogawa on BIS









By the way, for some reason, naxos.jp always seems to have the best scans of album covers.


----------



## Heliogabo

*Carmignola reads Bach*










This is a highly original rendition of this beautiful and well known concertos. A very italian Bach, maybe not everyone's cup of tea but definitely mine.


----------



## Grizzled Ghost

dogen said:


> Sorabji
> Transcendental Studies
> Nos 63-71.
> 
> Fredrik Ullen.
> 
> A delight.


This is the "daily deal" on eClassical.com today − just $5.85 for 320 kbps. Coincidence?









Get it while it lasts!


----------



## Vronsky

*Rachmaninov Piano Sonata no.2 & Preludes*










Simon Trpčeski plays Rachmaninov Piano Sonata no.2 *·* Preludes


----------



## johnnysc

Handel - Italian Cantatas

Magdalena Kozena

Les Musiciens du Louvre/Marc Minkowski


----------



## Manxfeeder

pmsummer said:


> [
> 
> FALL 2015 MIXTAPE
> *Various Artists*
> 
> _I Care If You Listen_


That's a great title.


----------



## EDaddy

http://postimage.org/

Bach: Concerto In D Minor For 2 Violins, BWV 1043

Outstanding.


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded June 1983, Church of St. George the Martyr, Bloomsbury, London. Recording Engineer: Ralph Couzens.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Cheribuni, Mass in F Major*

Donald Grout in his History of Western Music writes, "The best Catholic church music in the early part of the [19th] century came from Luigi Cherubini at Paris and Franz Schubert at Vienna." I only have one recording of Cherubini, and it's pretty bad, so I'm plugging that hole in my collection with Muti's box set. Until it arrives, I'm listening on Spotify.


----------



## Vaneyes

Manxfeeder said:


> *Cheribuni, Mass in F Major*
> 
> Donald Grout in his History of Western Music writes, "The best Catholic church music in the early part of the [19th] century came from Luigi Cherubini at Paris and Franz Schubert at Vienna." I only have one recording of Cherubini, and it's pretty bad, so I'm plugging that hole in my collection with Muti's box set. Until it arrives, I'm listening on Spotify.
> 
> View attachment 78061


Neville Marriner in smaller font, I see. EMI (now Warner) also paired these two in EMI Double Forte Stravinsky. Which, incidentally, has the best remastering of Muti's blistering "Rite".

On the tarmac, readying for take-off...


----------



## DavidA

Mozart Mass in C minor K427

Gabrielli / MCreesh


----------



## SeptimalTritone

Morton Feldman- String Quartet 1 




Simply the best. So much energy!


----------



## Manxfeeder

Vaneyes said:


> Neville Marriner in smaller font, I see. EMI (now Warner) also paired these two in EMI Double Forte Stravinsky. Which, incidentally, has the best remastering of Muti's blistering "Rite".


I'm ready for a blistering. I'm listening on Spotify.


----------



## LHB




----------



## Blancrocher

Beethoven: Piano Sonatas 28-29 (Gulda)


----------



## KenOC

_Lollapalooza _by John Adams, a rousing little ditty that wears its trashiness on its sleeve. Great fun!









Hear it here: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8DXWMVfFdPY


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Stravinsky, Symphonies of Wind Instruments*

Dutoit and Montreal.


----------



## Eramirez156

*Alfred and Dmitri*

*Sonata for cello & piano No.1
Sonata for cello & piano No.2*
*Alfred Schnittke*

*Sonata for viola & piano in C major, Op. 147
Moderato, for cello & piano, Op. 40b
Ballet Suite No. 2, for orchestra (assembled by Atovmyan): Adagio*
*Dmitri Shostakovich*









* Raphael Wallfisch - cello
John York - piano*


----------



## Grizzled Ghost

Cascarino: Orchestral Works









It seems he lived his whole life in Philadelphia.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Beethoven, Symphony No. 4*


----------



## Guest

Dr Johnson said:


>


For me, that is the best version of those pieces, both for the playing and the sound. I wish Kocsis would re-record the Piano Concertos in SACD audio.


----------



## pmsummer

"LES PLAISIRS"
_Chamber Concertos_
*Georg Philipp Telemann*
Orchestra of the Age of Enlightenment
Monica Huggett - director

_Harmonia Mundi_


----------



## Guest

Scriabin
Piano Works.

Alexander Melnikov.


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1977 - '83.


----------



## Sonata

Manxfeeder said:


> *Cheribuni, Mass in F Major*
> 
> Donald Grout in his History of Western Music writes, "The best Catholic church music in the early part of the [19th] century came from Luigi Cherubini at Paris and Franz Schubert at Vienna." I only have one recording of Cherubini, and it's pretty bad, so I'm plugging that hole in my collection with Muti's box set. Until it arrives, I'm listening on Spotify.


I'm sorely tempted by that Cherubini set. I've read good reviews, samples sound promising, and who are we kidding, that album art is very visually appealing. No buying for me, but it's on my Christmas wish list.


----------



## Blancrocher

Beethoven: Symphony 9 (Solti)


----------



## Sonata

Caldara, a composer that I am fairly unfamiliar with. Baroque music. I don't neccessarily feel the need to explore his other work at this point, but this album is very lovely


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

Sonata said:


> I'm sorely tempted by that Cherubini set. I've read good reviews, samples sound promising, and who are we kidding, that album art is very visually appealing. No buying for me, but it's on my Christmas wish list.


It is a great set. I picked it up several years back.


----------



## Polyphemus

Nice selection and needless to say wonderful playing.


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

I've been in love with this woman since I first heard her sing a good number of years back. She's up against some incredible competition for Berlioz' _Les Nuits d'été_: Régine Crespin, Janet Baker, Victoria de los Angeles, Susan Graham, Jessye Norman, Lorraine Hunt Lieberson, Kiri Te Kanawa, and more. In spite of this, IMO Gens puts forth a marvelous recording of what many deem to have been the first major orchestral song cycle. A favorite disc.


----------



## EDaddy

http://postimage.org/

Mendelssohn - Hebrides Overture & Violin Concerto in E Minor, Op. 64
Kyung Wha Chung, Orchestre Symphonique De Montreal, Charles Dutoit, Wiener Philharmoniker & Christoph von Dohnanyi

One of my very favorite versions of M's violin concerto. Hard to go wrong here and the sonics are outstanding.


----------



## bejart

Josef Barta (1744-1787): Sinfonia in C Minor

Vojtech Spurny conducing the Czech Chamber Orchestra


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

A classic of epic proportions 










Pli Selon Pli


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1988. Here's another rec I've had since it was originally issued about 25 years ago. I'm not going to say it's Essential, but it may well be. I haven't thought of looking elsewhere for these works.

Sidenote: I noticed in this CD's packaging, that once more Sony didn't list the recording engineer. Often they don't. Wonder why? Philips was another who usually didn't. DG, EMI, Decca always did. Enjoying a Cuba Libre. Cheers. :tiphat:


----------



## Vaneyes

EDaddy said:


> Mendelssohn - Hebrides Overture & Violin Concerto in E Minor, Op. 64
> Kyung Wha Chung, Orchestre Symphonique De Montreal, Charles Dutoit, Wiener Philharmoniker & Christoph von Dohnanyi
> 
> One of my very favorite versions of M's violin concerto. Hard to go wrong here *and the sonics are outstanding.*


It may be Colin Moorfoot's engineering. :tiphat:


----------



## Vaneyes

Blancrocher said:


> View attachment 78076
> 
> 
> Beethoven: Symphony 9 (Solti)


Blanc, do you prefer the '86 over their '72?


----------



## Blancrocher

Vaneyes said:


> Blanc, do you prefer the '86 over their '72?


I think so, though it's been awhile since I heard the other. I'm just getting used to the 86, but it strikes me after a few hearings as basically a perfect version.

Thanks for putting Solti's Beethoven back on my radar.


----------



## johnnysc

Rossini & Verdi Overtures

Berlin Philharmonic/Karajan


----------



## Itullian

Jean Sibelius: The Swan of Tuonela 
Los Angeles Philharmonic / Esa-Pekka Salonen 
Sony 69 282 
KUSC.ORG


----------



## deprofundis

*Gesualdo* madrigal 6 book 6, i need to rest and have a good night sleep what a better way than lisnening to some Gesualdo?


----------



## helenora

I was choosing between JSBach, Handel, de Morales , finally decided for *Allegri and now listening to his Missa Che fa oggi il mio sole,* may be later will be listening to some more of his Missas.


----------



## Pugg

Brahms 1 (Haitink) + Cello Sonata 1 (Harrell)


----------



## Biwa

Georg Friedrich Händel (1685-1759)
Theodora HWV 68

Johanette Zomer, soprano
Syste Buwalda, alto
Helena Rasker, mezzo-soprano
Knut Schoch, tenor
Tom Sol, bass
Marco Schweizer, tenor
Kölner Kammerchor - Collegium Cartusianum, Peter Neumann
Live recording, February 6, 2000, Stadthalle, Wuppertal, Germany.


----------



## tortkis

Elizabethan Songs and Consort Music (Naxos)









Consort songs by William Byrd, Robert Parsons, Richard Farrant and Nathaniel Patrick, with In Nomines, fantasias and dances by John Taverner, Thomas Tallis, Christopher Tye, Innocentio Alberti, John Bennet, William Mundy

The Rose Consort of Viols, Catherine King (mezzo soprano)

Sorrowful songs and instrumental music. The performance is graceful.


----------



## Pugg

Vaneyes said:


> Recorded September 1987, Walthamstow Town Hall, East London. Producer: Christopher Raeburn. Recording Engineer: Colin Moorfoot.


Great recording


----------



## Pugg

EDaddy said:


> http://postimage.org/
> 
> Bach: Concerto In D Minor For 2 Violins, BWV 1043
> 
> Outstanding.


I dare say one of the very best :tiphat:


----------



## OldFashionedGirl

_On Spotify:_







*Prokofiev* - Violin Concertos 1 & 2.
Gil Shaham. London Symphony Orchestra. Conducted by André Previn.


----------



## Itullian

Cesar Franck: Violin Sonata in A in A 
Anne Gastinel, cello; Claire Desert, piano

Naive 5259 
KUSC.ORG


----------



## Pugg

Manxfeeder said:


> *Cheribuni, Mass in F Major*
> 
> Donald Grout in his History of Western Music writes, "The best Catholic church music in the early part of the [19th] century came from Luigi Cherubini at Paris and Franz Schubert at Vienna." I only have one recording of Cherubini, and it's pretty bad, so I'm plugging that hole in my collection with Muti's box set. Until it arrives, I'm listening on Spotify.
> 
> View attachment 78061


Those CD'S are essential for every Cherubini fans .


----------



## Pugg

Vaneyes said:


> Recorded 1988. Here's another rec I've had since it was originally issued about 25 years ago. I'm not going to say it's Essential, but it may well be. I haven't thought of looking elsewhere for these works.
> 
> Sidenote: I noticed in this CD's packaging, that once more Sony didn't list the recording engineer. Often they don't. Wonder why? Philips was another who usually didn't. DG, EMI, Decca always did. Enjoying a Cuba Libre. Cheers. :tiphat:


Very annoying indeed , I am with you on that, sound could have been better also .
Try to find a old L.P from that era, horrible.


----------



## senza sordino

My last post here for a while. I will move soon, and temporarily stay at a friend's place until I buy and move into a new place. Not ideal, could be months, could be weeks. I will pack away my stereo tonight. I have my iPod and crappy portable speakers for the meantime to keep me from going insane. I would go insane if I didn't have any music for the next few weeks. Limited access to the Internet and no stereo means I won't be here as much posting. I'll look in to "like" what you're listening to.

My last four CDs were:
Bach Brandenburg 1-6
View attachment 78089

Handel violin sonatas 
View attachment 78090

Arensky and Tchaikovsky piano trios
View attachment 78091

Gubaidulina Offertorium and homage to T.S. Eliot
View attachment 78092


A weird mix for me, but my CDs are all jumbled up in boxes.


----------



## Itullian

Robert Schumann: Symphony No. 1 Spring in B-flat 38 
Berlin Philharmonic / Rafael Kubelik 
DG 477 8621 
KUSC.ORG


----------



## Pugg

​To warm the hearts and minds.
Vivaldi; Four Seasons
Zuckerman


----------



## Itullian

Robert Kahn: Piano Quartet No. 2 in A minor 30 
Hohenstaufen Ensemble 
Hanssler Classics 98.010 
KUSC.ORG


----------



## tortkis

pmsummer said:


> FALL 2015 MIXTAPE
> *Various Artists*
> 
> _I Care If You Listen_


Thanks for this, I didn't know that they release mixtape. It's an interesting web site with the unique selection of albums for review. I only have Scott Worthington's Prism including _Quintet (after Feldman)_, which I like a lot.


----------



## Itullian

Bela Bartok: Violin Concerto No. 2 
Swedish Chamber Orchestra / Daniel Harding 
Isabelle Faust, violin

Harmonia Mundi 902146 
KUSC.ORG


----------



## Pugg

_

George Frideric Handel_: Harp Concerto

_François-Adrien Boiëldieu_: Concerto for Harp and Orchestra in C

_Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart_: Concert for flute and harp


----------



## KenOC

Listening to Tchaikovsky's "Little Russian" Symphony No. 2, Antal Dorati with the LSO. It was said that Tchaikovsky could swear a theme through a stone wall. The last movement is one of the finest examples of that!


----------



## KenOC

Mozart's Piano Concerto No. 9 "Jeunehomme", Carmen Piazzini, from the complete set available at the rather attractive price of $5.99 at Google. Nice performance! Sorry, no picture.


----------



## Pugg

​*Schubert; The Trout *
_Alfred Brendel and members of the Cleveland quartet _


----------



## Badinerie

StlukesguildOhio said:


> I've been in love with this woman since I first heard her sing a good number of years back. She's up against some incredible competition for Berlioz' _Les Nuits d'été_: Régine Crespin, Janet Baker, Victoria de los Angeles, Susan Graham, Jessye Norman, Lorraine Hunt Lieberson, Kiri Te Kanawa, and more. In spite of this, IMO Gens puts forth a marvelous recording of what many deem to have been the first major orchestral song cycle. A favorite disc.


This is my favourite modern "Nuits D'ete."


----------



## Pugg

Wagner; Parsifal.
Peter Hofmann/ Dunja Vejzović/ Moll/ van Dam.
Herbert von Karajan conducting:tiphat:


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Badinerie said:


> This is my favourite modern "Nuits D'ete."


I didn't realise she'd recorded it twice. You've both piqued my curiosity. Which one should I go for?


----------



## Tsaraslondon

On modern instruments admittedly (and I have come to prefer HIP performances of baroque repertoire), but Grumiaux makes them work.


----------



## schigolch




----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

schigolch said:


>


I want this! Anything with my favourite singer of all time on it must be good. 

Other news: I'm listening to this.










I've been recommended this by a friend.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Henze and Glass today.

Henze - Symphony no. 1 (1947 - rev. 1963 for chamber orchestra), no. 2 (1949), no. 3 (1949-50), no. 4 (1955), no. 5 (1962) and no. 6 (1969):










Glass - Opera: Akhnaten (1983):


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Mutter is evidently enjoying herself rattling off a group of gypsy themed works as if they were the easiest thing in the world - they aren't!

Amazing virtuosity allied to refined musical sensibility.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Now I reckon this, some of the best orchestral music of the 20th century:


----------



## Pugg

​*Vivaldi; Baroque trumpet concertos*

_Håkan Hardenberger/ I Musici _


----------



## Badinerie

GregMitchell said:


> I didn't realise she'd recorded it twice. You've both piqued my curiosity. Which one should I go for?


The Erato. Great accompanying pieces. Then get the Ondine for the Ravel heh!

Meanwhile been rummaging about in the Tosca section of my collection and put this Disc set in the CD player. I think its my only DDD full set. Often overlooked in the Tosca stakes but I like Eva Marton, and Jose Carreras Puts in an impassioned performance. The Orchestra under Tillson thomas takes it easy and lightly with the score making it a very cast to the fore production. The recording is a very lush one. Easy on the ears at all times.Tilson Thomas's tempi might be a tad slower than some folks prefer but it still works for me. I think it lets Marton Carreras and Pons have more room to express themselves.


----------



## Stirling

My own music: Piano Trio #3, in C#


----------



## Pugg

​*Strauss; Four last songs.
Lucia Popp.*:tiphat:


----------



## Biwa

Nicolaus Bruhns	(1665-1697)

Präludium e-Moll (groß)	
Präludium G-Dur	
Adagio in D	
Nun komm, der Heiden Heiland	
Präludium g-Moll	
Präludium e-Moll (klein)

Georg Dietrich Leyding (1664-1710)

Präludium in C	
Wie schön leuchtet der Morgenstern	
Präludium in B	
Von Gott will ich nicht lassen	
Präludium in Es

Friedhelm Flamme
Christian-Vater-Organ (1724), St.-Petri-Kirche, Melle (Germany)


----------



## bejart

JS Bach (1685-1750): The Goldberg Variations, BWV 988

Murray Perahia, piano


----------



## Pugg

Next on:
​*Schumann;Piano quintet and piano quartet.*
Menahem Pressler & Emerson string quartet.


----------



## Dr Johnson

Is there a thread devoted to Jenő Jandó?


----------



## Blancrocher

Dallapiccola: Il Prigionero (Salonen)


----------



## realdealblues

*Charles Ives:*
Symphony No. 2 [Rec. 1987]
Central Park In The Dark [Rec. 1988]
The Unanswered Question [Rec. 1988]
Tone Roads No. 1 [Rec. 1988]
Hymn For Strings [Rec. 1988]
Halloween [Rec. 1988]
The Gong On The Hook And Ladder [1988]

View attachment 78106


Leonard Bernstein/New York Philharmonic


----------



## Sonata

Pugg said:


> Wagner; Parsifal.
> Peter Hofmann/ Dunja Vejzović/ Moll/ van Dam.
> Herbert von Karajan conducting:tiphat:


A nearly perfect recording in my humble opinion. Admittedly I haven't heard the whole recording but the single album highlights disc is sublime, truly a spiritual experience. Parsifal isn't my favorite Wagner opera, but the highlights disc I have probably IS my favorite of the Wagner recordings I own.


----------



## Pugg

_Homage to the Age of the Diva._
*Renée Fleming *


----------



## Vasks

*M. Arnold - Fair Field Overture (composer/Reference)
Carwithen - Piano Concerto (Shelley/Chandos)*


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Wonderful live performance from Glyndebourne in 1996 featuring three of my favourite singers, Dawn Upshaw, David Daniels and the late, much lamented Lorraine Hunt Lieberson, whose radiant presence dominates proceedings. What a magnificent singer she was, with that rare gift of true communication and an ability to really connect with the music and her audience.


----------



## George O

senza sordino said:


> My last post here for a while. I will move soon, and temporarily stay at a friend's place until I buy and move into a new place. Not ideal, could be months, could be weeks. I will pack away my stereo tonight. I have my iPod and crappy portable speakers for the meantime to keep me from going insane. I would go insane if I didn't have any music for the next few weeks. Limited access to the Internet and no stereo means I won't be here as much posting. I'll look in to "like" what you're listening to.


Good luck and stay sane.


----------



## Sonata

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> A late romantic composer I got into fairly recently. Tonight I'm starting with this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The music follows her typical traits of a full, colourful, and powerful orchestral sound, fast paced music propelled by short phrases (especially in her d minor overture) and wide, late romantic harmonic vocabulary featuring a nice amount of chromaticism and modes more common in 20th century music here and there. Really good stuff!


I just might have to check this one out!


----------



## Sonata

Pugg said:


> _Homage to the Age of the Diva._
> *Renée Fleming *


Wonderful album with a beautiful cover art to match the beautiful singer and music!


----------



## George O

Sergei Rachmaninov (1873-1943)

Piano Concerto No. 2, op 18

Prelude, op 32, no 12; Allegro

Etudes-Tableaux, op 33

Variations on a Theme of Corelli, op 42

Hélène Grimaud, piano
Philharmonia Orchestra / Vladimir Ashkenazy

CD on Teldec (Hamburg), from 2001

5 stars


----------



## realdealblues

*Franz Schubert:*
Piano Sonata in C major, D. 840 "Reliquie" (Incomplete) [Rec. 1988]

View attachment 78108


Pianist: Alfred Brendel


----------



## Ferrariman601

Joseph Haydn's Stabat Mater


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Sonata said:


> Wonderful album with a beautiful cover art to match the beautiful singer and music!


It's a disc of hits and misses for me. Love the Korngold and Strauss, the Russian and Czech items. Love the Massenet, but not keen on the Gounod, which lacks the sparkle Sutherland brings to it, and I don't think the Italian items suit her at all. Still the hits are so good, I'll put up with the misses. :tiphat:


----------



## Iean

Very memorable :angel:


----------



## Vaneyes

For *Schnittke* birthday (1934).


----------



## Sonata

GregMitchell said:


> It's a disc of hits and misses for me. Love the Korngold and Strauss, the Russian and Czech items. Love the Massenet, but not keen on the Gounod, which lacks the sparkle Sutherland brings to it, and I don't think the Italian items suit her at all. Still the hits are so good, I'll put up with the misses. :tiphat:


Really appreciate your thorough and thoughtful responses. They make for good discussion in talkclassical.:tiphat:


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Sonata said:


> Really appreciate your thorough and thoughtful responses. They make for good discussion in talkclassical.:tiphat:


Thank you. It's nice to know someone is reading them  :tiphat:


----------



## Vaneyes

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> I've been recommended this by a friend.


For those interested, Lipatti's own compositions (2CD)...


----------



## Pugg

​*Meyerbeer; Les Huguenots.*
_Dame Joan Sutherland/ Arroyo/Bacquier et al
Richard Bonynge_ conducting


----------



## Dr Johnson

Concerto for Orchestra.


----------



## johnnysc

Ein Straussfest

Cincinnati Pops Orchestra/Kunzel

Complete with sound effects warning.


----------



## Oskaar

SCHOENBERG String Quartet No 1. Verklärte Nacht









_*David Denton*_
_David's Review Corner_, _September 2013_
*If you are one of those many music-lovers who avoid anything written by Arnold Schoenberg, then please buy this disc and rethink his position in musical history.* He came at the crossroads of the twentieth century, and in _Verklarte Nacht (Transfigured Night) _we can see the final flowering of the post-Romantic era, and anything that came later in that genre from anyone else was only a throwback to an expired musical form. Its premiere in 1903 caused a storm in the concert hall that rivalled that given to Stravinsky's_ The Rite of Spring,_ though heard today it was an erotic extension of Wagner's _Tristan und Isolde, _the pure passion and raw emotions expressed by a string sextet being ample proof of the composer's superb use of instruments. It does, of course, exist in the version for string orchestra, and has been recorded as such, though as a chamber work we are better able to hear the individual strands that create the complex instrumental interaction. If Schoenberg had nowhere left to go is evidenced in the First String Quartet completed six years later in 1905. In a score not that far short of fifty minutes, he seems to be searching for that road, pages of contrapuntal writing taking the place of development sections_._He toys with the advent of atonality mixed into the 'conventional' world of tonality, abstract idioms mixing with a programme of pictorial ideas that we know existed at the time of composition. For the performers the work is physically demanding and technically difficult, Mahler once describing it as more complex than his own symphonies. The disc is completed by Four Canons from _Thirty Canons_ that prove Schoenberg's academic rectitude. There are passing moments when intonation has to take second place to interpretive intensity, but these are passionately intense performances very well recorded. © 2013 _David's Review Corner

Spotify http://spotify:track:6AxrgDOEsjPfANfWg0YCeX_


----------



## DiesIraeCX

*Furtwängler - Tristan*

*Wagner*:_ Tristan und Isolde_ (Wilhelm Furtwängler/Suthaus and Flagstad)

Listening to the prelude and first thirty or so minutes, just getting a feel for Furtwängler's Wagner and comparing with Böhm and C. Kleiber.


----------



## Guest

No.5 today--a thrilling performance and very well recorded.


----------



## AClockworkOrange

CD18 of Decca boxed-shrine of it's analogue recordings. This features Haydn's Symphonies 94 "Surprise", 100 "Military" and 104 "London" being beautifully performed by the Philharmonica Hungarica and Antal Dorati.


----------



## Dr Johnson

No. 7


----------



## elgar's ghost

Earlier it was Henze and Glass. Tonight it's Glass and Henze instead. 

Glass - Version for string orchestra of String Quartet no.2, after the novella "Company" by Samuel Beckett (1983), Violin Concerto no.1 (1987), Prelude & Dance from the opera "Akhnaten" (1983):










Henze - Violin Concerto no.1 (1946), Violin Concerto no.3 (1997), Five Night-Pieces (1990), Barcarola for Large Orchestra (1979) and Symphony no.7 (1983-84):















***

(*** different sleeve)


----------



## Balthazar

*Messiaen ~ Vingt regards sur l'enfant-Jésus.* Peter Serkin at the piano.


----------



## realdealblues

*Ludwig van Beethoven: *
Symphony No. 4 in B-flat major, Op. 60 [Rec. 1960]

View attachment 78119


George Szell/Cleveland Orchestra


----------



## Bas

What an amazing record (the audio quality is suberp!)


----------



## Morimur




----------



## Fat Bob

Delius and Ireland Piano Concertos:









I got this disc for the Ireland after reading on the Hyperion website that at the time of its premiere "It was seen as a British response to Prokofiev's third concerto" - OK, fair enough, I see where they're coming from though don't think anyone is likely to confuse this with Prokofiev. Not a great piece perhaps but worth an occasional spin.

I would never have bothered getting the Delius by itself since he is a composer I've never been inspired by, but actually this concerto is quite enjoyable as well, though I think the finale is a bit of a mess and can understand why Delius wanted to revise it.

Overall I'd recommend this disc to anyone who wants to search the less well explored piano concerto repertoire - no missing masterpieces but an hour or so of enjoyable music.


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded December 1988, Danderyd Grammar School (Danderyds Gymnasium), Sweden. Recording Engineer: Siegbert Ernst.


----------



## KenOC

Howard Shore, Lord of the Rings Symphony. Oddly, the music is reminiscent of a movie I saw once.


----------



## Dawood

The late Mozart Symphonies rate as some of my favourites - and that's against some hardcore competition (Mahler, Sibelius, the Beet). This was one of my first Mozart discs - didn't really know what I was getting myself into - and I love it...









The sound seems a little cloudy in places but I can't fault that energy and those rhythms


----------



## EDaddy

http://postimage.org/app.php

The nexus of Classical and Jazz. Sort of.


----------



## AClockworkOrange

​*
Sir Adrian Boult: The Complete Conductor - from Gershwin to Tchaikovsky*
*Disc 5: Sir Charles Hubert Parry*

Symphony No.5 in B Minor
Blest Pair of Sirens
Symphonic Variations
Elegy for Brahms

London Philharmonic Orchestra & Choir (Blest Pair of Sirens)

Presently it is the _Elegy for Brahms_ playing and it is a beautiful piece of music, performed wonderfully by Boult and the London Philharmonic.

I find it difficult to understand why some music falls into neglect, performances such as these should have had a much stronger impact for Parry. Whilst I enjoy the music of Vaughan Williams, Elgar, Holst and (some) Britten, that composers such as Parry, Charles Stanford, Robert Simpson, Arnold Bax et al. languish in relative obscurity is really sad. Especially given that largely speaking, the neglect is surely not due to a lack of musical quality from these Composers.


----------



## Guest

Fantastic playing and sound.


----------



## gHeadphone

Kontrapunctus said:


> No.5 today--a thrilling performance and very well recorded.


5 is my favourite Mahler, my even be my favourite Symphony. I have 3 versions but not Solti, ill have to give it a spin on Spotify


----------



## deprofundis

*Schoenberg's *the magnificant ''la nuit transfiguée'', for Schoenberg haters you should lisen to this one , you may change your mind on his music i have the zubin mehta version.The thing is Schoenberg obligate the lisener to total abandon of things, you know when you feel uneasy or down and you need martini or something.Look at me today i learn i most take a diet since apparently im a bit fat,i learn im 38 but i have the heart of a 58 yrs old man.Than im lisening to Schoenberg his music make sense, it's music about sorrow and changes, issue you most deal whit, and delicious pizza and fish n ship you can't eat anymore...:tiphat:


----------



## Vronsky

*Petrushka*










Igor Stravinsky: Petrushka
City of Birmingham Symphony Orchestra *·* Simon Rattle


----------



## Dr Johnson

No. 2


----------



## conclass

Ensemble Für Frühe Musik Augsburg - The Ancient Miracles


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1986, Ulster Hall, Belfast. Recording Engineers: Ralph & Philip Couzens. Another old friend I've had since it was originally released. For some, it'll compensate for not living seaside. Demonstration sound. Essential. :tiphat:


----------



## johnnysc

Dvorak - Cello Concerto

Rostropovich, Oistrakh

London Philharmonic/Giulini


----------



## Becca

GregMitchell said:


> Thank you. It's nice to know someone is reading them  :tiphat:


Rest assured that they are read and appreciated. It is so nice to see a thoughtful post in this thread rather than YET another picture of ... or one of ..., all without any commentary.


----------



## Sonata

EDaddy said:


> http://postimage.org/app.php
> 
> The nexus of Classical and Jazz. Sort of.[/QUOTE
> 
> Bolling has some very fun listening


----------



## bejart

Giovanni Mane Giornovichi (1735-1804): Violin Concerto No.9 in G Major

Kurt Sassmannshaus conducting the Starling Chamber Orchestra -- Paul Yeager, violin


----------



## brotagonist

Peter Eötvös Chinese Opera (1, 2)
[performers not indicated]

I've had this on my YT later list for aeons.


----------



## Iean

Makes me want to listen to it for the entire day :angel:


----------



## brotagonist

Bernard Parmegiani Pop Eclectic
electro-noise ;-)

This is addictive. My supper's on the counter for over half an hour  I suppose I'll have to reheat it.


----------



## JohnD

bejart said:


> JS Bach (1685-1750): The Goldberg Variations, BWV 988
> 
> Murray Perahia, piano


I listened to this just last night and enjoyed it immensely.


----------



## brotagonist

I have to stop!  I just reheated my supper and it's starting to get cold again... but I had to hear another one:

Bernard Parmegiani Entre Temps
electro-noise

The other one (see a couple of posts back) was from 1968 and it sounded very sixties  This one is from 1992 and is very spacey


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Beethoven, Quartet Opus 59, No. 2*


----------



## Grizzled Ghost

Perla Barocca: Early Italian Masterpieces - Rachel Podger et al.


----------



## Blancrocher

Morton Feldman: Piano & String Quartet (Kronos Qt./Takahashi)






*p.s.*

Queuing up Parmegiani after this.


----------



## bejart

Jan Vanhal (1739-1813): Violin Sonata in E Flat

Maki Fukumoto, violin -- Kimiko Funamoto, piano


----------



## Sonata

A bit of discussion last night on this set. I'm enjoying it now on Spotify


----------



## Iean

Karajan :angel:


----------



## EDaddy

http://postimage.org/

Douglas Lilburn - James Judd and the New Zealand Symphony Orchestra

I really have enjoyed this album since acquiring it. I believe it was Becca who recommended it.

Aotearoa is a very bright piece, dynamic and textural, with lots of punctuate motifs in the way of the strings, brass and tympani, lending a decidedly triumphant air to the proceedings. The moody and mysterious Birthday Offering sounds almost Nielsenian to these ears... especially in the way the percussion section is utilized and featured.

But it is Song Of Islands, that is without a doubt the centerpiece of the album for me. Of Lilburn's tone poems, it is truly his magnum opus. Rich, Emotive, impeccably conceived; it seems to tip a hat to the tone poems of Bax without ever losing its own musical identity in the process.

This one is a well-deserving addition to any self-respecting Classical music collection.


----------



## Pugg

Sibelius 2 + Finlandia, Tapiola & Luonnotar


----------



## Pugg

johnnysc said:


> View attachment 78111
> View attachment 78112
> 
> 
> Ein Straussfest
> 
> Cincinnati Pops Orchestra/Kunzel
> 
> Complete with sound effects warning.


My loudspeakers are enjoying themself with disc disc


----------



## Pugg

Kontrapunctus said:


> No.5 today--a thrilling performance and very well recorded.


And yet (almost) no one seems to want them.
I think 2 & 3 and 8 are the greatest ever recorded :tiphat:


----------



## Sonata

More Spotify-ing, thought I'd give CPE Bach a try. This is an album of his piano concertos (sounds like it's being played on a pianoforte though I can't be sure. By Some guy by the name of Michael Rische).

I'm listening to the concerto in D minor, WQ23, H427. It's a great piece, very energetic and have been enjoying it from the first note!


----------



## EDaddy

e

Ludwig Van Beethoven: Romance #2 In F, Op. 50
Itzhak Perlman; Daniel Barenboim; Berliner Philharmoniker

So nice I had to play it twice!


----------



## EDaddy

Pugg said:


> Sibelius 2 + Finlandia, Tapiola & Luonnotar


You happy you pulled the trigger on this set, Pugg?


----------



## Pugg

Kontrapunctus said:


> Fantastic playing and sound.


Try this one, the music is very familiar but the recording is outstanding :tiphat:


[


----------



## Biwa

Händel - Theodora

Listening to this one again! One of Händel's last oratorios, Theodora contains some of his most sublime music. Peter Neumann leads an excellent group of soloists and choir in an inspired performance.


----------



## starthrower

Triple Concerto/Piano Concerto


----------



## Pugg

EDaddy said:


> You happy you pulled the trigger on this set, Pugg?


No regrets whatsoever :cheers:


----------



## EDaddy

http://postimage.org/

Violoncello Concerto in C, Ben.106; Ignaz Joseph Pleyel (1757-1831) 
Freiburg Baroque Orchestra

Sublime.


----------



## Pugg

​Gershwin; Rhapsody in Blue.
Leonard Bernstein.


----------



## Pugg

​*Mozart; Piano concerto no 27*
_Christian Zachrias _


----------



## EDaddy

http://postimage.org/

Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues, Op. 34

I do believe these comprise my favorite piano works penned by the late, great Dmitri Shostakovitch.
They reveal a softer, more contemplative side to the man than he often allowed the world to see and hear.

Ashkenazy shines.


----------



## Pugg

EDaddy said:


> http://postimage.org/
> 
> Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues, Op. 34
> 
> I do believe these comprise my favorite piano works penned by the late, great Dmitri Shostakovitch.
> They reveal a softer, more contemplative side to the man than he often allowed the world to see and hear.
> 
> Ashkenazy shines.


I see you are enjoying this box also :tiphat:


----------



## Pugg

*Beethoven*: Symphony No. 6 in F major, op. 68 "Pastoral" • Symphony No. 8 in F major, op. 93


----------



## EDaddy

Pugg said:


> I see you are enjoying this box also :tiphat:


You betcha! One of my better recent acquisitions.


----------



## tortkis

Terry Riley: Les Yeux Fermés & Lifespan (Elision Fields)









Les Yeux fermés - Original soundtrack for the 1972 film by Joël Santoni. 
Lifespan - Original soundtrack for the 1974 film by Alexander Whitelaw.

Terry Riley (Bosendorfer Imperial Grand Piano, Voice, Soprano Saxophone, Hammond B3 organ Yamaha console organ and assorted clavichords and electric keys)


----------



## Pugg

​
Brahms - Concerto In D, Op.77


----------



## AClockworkOrange

A moments respite at work - In other words my first break. Driving down the motorway at 5am, I soaked in Richard Strauß' Vier Letzte Lieder performed by Elisabeth Schwarzkopf, Otto Ackerman & the Philharmonia. I admit a more than a little inspiration from GregMitchell's recent postings through Elisabeth Schwarzkopf's recent box set.

This is a wonderful performance, an excellent contrast to my regular listening - usually Popp, Janowitz or on occasion Flagstad. This recording will be getting much more attention from me in the future.

This recording features 3 Tone Poems under the baton of Wilhelm Furtwängler which I will start listening to on the way home this evening.


----------



## DavidA

Pugg said:


> ​
> Brahms - Concerto In D, Op.77


When Heifetz recorded the Brahms with Reiner it was criticised for its fast speeds. However, it's now more recognised that these were the speeds Brahms wanted. Too slow and the thing becomes turgid. Many young modern violinists (eg Julia Fischer) tend to go the Heifetz way.


----------



## Pugg

​*Verdi: Macbeth.*
_Souliotis / Fischer-Dieskau et al.
Lamberto Gardelli_ conducting.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Biwa said:


> View attachment 78136
> 
> 
> Händel - Theodora
> 
> Listening to this one again! One of Händel's last oratorios, Theodora contains some of his most sublime music. Peter Neumann leads an excellent group of soloists and choir in an inspired performance.


Have you heard the live recording from Glyndebourne in 1996, with an inspired William Christie at the helm? The singing is superb, particularly from a sublime Lorraine Hunt Lieberson and David Daniels.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

AClockworkOrange said:


> A moments respite at work - In other words my first break. Driving down the motorway at 5am, I soaked in Richard Strauß' Vier Letzte Lieder performed by Elisabeth Schwarzkopf, Otto Ackerman & the Philharmonia. I admit a more than a little inspiration from GregMitchell's recent postings through Elisabeth Schwarzkopf's recent box set.
> 
> This is a wonderful performance, an excellent contrast to my regular listening - usually Popp, Janowitz or on occasion Flagstad. This recording will be getting much more attention from me in the future.
> 
> This recording features 3 Tone Poems under the baton of Wilhelm Furtwängler which I will start listening to on the way home this evening.


I love this _Vier letzte Lieder_ too but prefer the later (stereo) recording under George Szell, though, truth to tell, you really need to be sitting down, text in hand, to appreciate their full impact. Schwarzkopf and Szell get to the emotional heart of these songs better than any I know.

Incidentally, the Popp and Janowitz versions are also favourites of mine, but Schwarzkopf and Szell bring to them an added depth, reminding us that these are not just beautiful vocalises, but Lieder, and Strauss's glorious soprano writing is a response to the texts, not just for its own sake.


----------



## Iean

Brahms :angel:


----------



## Tsaraslondon

I remember buying this shortly after it was released - over 20 years ago now. Terrific performances from Zinman and his Baltimore Symphony Orchestra of an excellent all Barber programme, caught in demonstration-worthy sound make this disc an absolute winner.


----------



## Biwa

GregMitchell said:


> Have you heard the live recording from Glyndebourne in 1996, with an inspired William Christie at the helm? The singing is superb, particularly from a sublime Lorraine Hunt Lieberson and David Daniels.


Yes, that recording is justly famous and one of my favorites. I just recently picked up the Neumann recording. Johanette Zomer (soprano), Helena Rasker (mezzo-soprano) and Knut Schoch (tenor) are in excellent form. Händel's Theodora is such a magnificent work that it's easy to find oneself exploring other performances. It's hard to believe this masterpiece was a failure when it first opened in 1750. I got the DVD-audio version. (There's also a CD version.) And with such a delightful performance in radiant surround sound, I've been completely enchanted.


----------



## Pugg

​ *Canteloube: Chants d'Auvergne
Kiri Te Kanawa *
Disc one.


----------



## Biwa

Julius Röntgen (1855-1932)

Piano trios Vol.1
No.6 in c minor Op.50
No.10 in A major 'Gaudeamus'
No.9 in f minor 'Post tenebras lux'

Storioni Trio

This little known Dutch composer's piano trios are the tradition of Brahms and Faure. Nothing too avant-garde here. Their warm, sweet melodies and rich harmonies are given expressive performances by the Storioni Trio. Well recorded.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Probably one of my favourite symphonies (if not my favourite) at the moment. This is astonishing music!


----------



## schigolch




----------



## elgar's ghost

Concluding my Glass/Henze listening today.

Glass - Symphony no.1, after the Bowie/Eno album "Low" (1992) and Symphony no.4, after the Bowie/Eno album "Heroes" (1996):










Henze - Opera: "The English Cat", after the story by Honoré de Balzac (original version - 1980-83):










A quick word in praise of the Wergo record label with regards to the above Henze recording:

On receiving a copy of this recording after buying it from the Amazon marketplace I was slightly annoyed to find that the sleevenotes with the libretto were missing. I contacted Wergo directly purely on the off-chance to inquire if they had a spare copy of the libretto available. Not only did they reply to my e-mail the same day, but said that they would put one in the post that day if I could provide my address. They went one better - they also sent me a new copy of the whole recording and wouldn't accept a penny for it.

Wergo, I salute you. :tiphat:


----------



## Pugg

​*Britten; Serena for tenor horn and strings *
_Ian Bostridge / Simon Rattle _


----------



## gHeadphone

Pugg said:


> ​*Britten; Serena for tenor horn and strings *
> _Ian Bostridge / Simon Rattle _


I love Rattle and Bostridge on this, its part of my Rattle Britten box set. War Requim for tonight!


----------



## Biwa

Franz Schubert: Fantasia in C D.760 "Wanderer Fantasy"

Franz Liszt: 
Sonetto 123 del Petrarca
Après une Lecture de Dante - fantasia quasi sonata
Gondoliera
Canzone
Tarantella
Les jeux d'eau à la Villa d'Este

Luiza Borac (piano)


----------



## Blancrocher

Bach: Concertos for 2 and 3 Pianos (Casadesus)


----------



## Pugg

​
*Chopin; Waltzes*
_Vladimir Ashkenazy _


----------



## Dr Johnson

Disc 1


----------



## johnnysc

Puccini, Massenet, etc.

Renee Fleming

London Philharmonic/Mackerras


----------



## Vasks

*C.F.E. Horneman - Overture to "Gurre" (Schonwandt/Chandos)
Lange-Muller - Serenade from "Renaissance" (Atzmon/BIS)
Nielsen - Symphony #1 (Leaper/Naxos)*


----------



## Pugg

​*Wagner; Wesendonck-lieder/Siegfried, act 3 scene 3*
_Eileen Farrel _


----------



## Eramirez156

*Violin Concerto no.2, Sz 112
Rhapsodies for Violin and Orchestra nos. 1 & 2*
*Bela Bartok*









*Gil Shaham*
*Chicago Symphony Orchestra*
*Pierre Boulez*


----------



## Heliogabo

*Vivaldi's basson concertos*










_Concertos RV 476, 469, 494, 470, 488, 472_

English Chamber Orchestra
Phillip Ledger, cond.
Daniel Smith, Bassoon

Sometimes Smith sounds like a jazz soloist (remind me of Michael Rabinovitz), but I not dislike this at all. On my baroque traversal I'm becoming a HIP freak, nevertheless I'm still very capable of enjoy this kind of recordings.


----------



## realdealblues

*Ludwig van Beethoven:*
Piano Concerto No. 1 in C major, Op. 15 [Rec. 1956]
View attachment 78152

Josef Krips/Symphony Of The Air
Pianist: Arthur Rubinstein


----------



## Cosmos

Found an iTunes gift card one of my aunts got me - late birthday present- so I got the rest of this album:










and am now listening to the 2nd Violin Sonata for the first time. Already falling in love!

This album also has 2 Canzonas & Dances, those were a great thing to start the morning with..November snow glistening under the morning sun


----------



## Flamme




----------



## Vaneyes

For *Taneyev *birthday (1856).


----------



## Heliogabo

Heliogabo said:


> Sometimes Smith sounds like a jazz soloist (remind me of Michael Rabinovitz), but I not dislike this at all. On my baroque traversal I'm becoming a HIP freak, nevertheless I'm still very capable of enjoy this kind of recordings.


I knew it!!


----------



## Morimur




----------



## Vaneyes

elgars ghost said:


> Henze - Opera: ...."The English Cat", after the story by Honoré de Balzac (original version - 1980-83):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A quick word in praise of the Wergo record label with regards to the above Henze recording:
> 
> On receiving a copy of this recording after buying it from the Amazon marketplace I was slightly annoyed to find that the sleevenotes with the libretto were missing. I contacted Wergo directly purely on the off-chance to inquire if they had a spare copy of the libretto available. Not only did they reply to my e-mail the same day, but said that they would put one in the post that day if I could provide my address. They went one better - they also sent me a new copy of the whole recording and wouldn't accept a penny for it.
> 
> Wergo, I salute you. :tiphat:


Nice story, and the correct story, if a recording label is interested in creating good will, and more importantly, repeat business. Hail to Wergo, and all labels that choose to do the right thing. :tiphat:


----------



## pmsummer

COMPLETE MUSIC FOR PREPARED PIANO
_Three Disc Set_
*John Cage*
Giancarlo Simonacci - prepared piano

_Brilliant Classics_


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Spotify listening is great while at the gym. Today I listened to Davis's _Firebird_










Davis is so well known for his Berlioz, that one can forget how good he could be in such a wide range of different music. This Firebird with the Concertgebouw is absolutely fantastic.

I then turned to Khahacturian's flashy, splashy Piano Concerto, a work I haven't heard in many years. Alicia de Larrocha does it proud, though I'd have to admit it's musically rather slight.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

So I got home and turned to Markevich's thrillingly savage _Sacre du Printemps_ (the stereo version), one of the most exciting on disc, and still sounding brilliant despite its age (recorded in 1959).


----------



## Guest

Sorabji
Transcendental Studies 63-71.

Fredrik Ullen.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Verdi: Don Carlo*
1965 recording (Sir Georg Solti)


----------



## Dr Johnson

Schumann, Symphony No. 3.


----------



## Vaneyes

A recent arrival, recorded 1992. Having my peruke adjusted, as it plays.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Felicien David's _Le Desert_, billed as a symphonic ode in three parts and completed in 1844, is a work of great originality, much admired by Berlioz. There are times when it reminds me of Berlioz, though, truth to tell, it lacks that last ounce of genius that brings Berlioz's originality to life. None the less, it makes for very pleasant listening and is a work I've enjoyed getting to know.

This excellent recording comes in two versions on two CDs (with and without narration). I suppose its good to have the narration, but I tend to listen to the one without more often.


----------



## Morimur




----------



## D Smith

For Taneyev's birthday; his Piano Quintet performed by Pletnev, Harrell. Repin, Gringoits and Imai. I love chamber music and this is one of my absolute favorites. It certainly should be included amongst the best Piano Quintets ever, imo. This is a superb performance as well and sounds great. The trio on this disc is good too. Highly recommended.


----------



## Eramirez156

*Bartok, CSO, and Boulez (part two)*

*Divertimento; Dance Suite; Two Pictures; Hungarian Sketches*
*Bela Bartok *









*Chicago Symphony Orchestra*
*Pierre Boulez*


----------



## johnnysc

Dvorak - Piano Concerto

Rudolf Firkusny

Czech Philharminic/Vaclav Neumann


----------



## realdealblues

*Bela Bartok:*
Concerto For Orchestra [Rec. 1957, Mono]
Music For Strings, Percussion & Celesta [Rec. 1953, Mono]

View attachment 78157


Ferenc Fricsay/Radio Symphony Orchestra Berlin (Concerto For Orchestra)
Ferenc Fricsay/RIAS (Radio In American Sector) Symphony Orchestra Berlin (Music For Strings)


----------



## Stirling

Schumann Cello Concerto - Du Pre


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

F. J. Haydn - The Seasons (Wolfgang Gönnewein; Helen Donath; Adalbert Kraus; Kurt Widmer; Süddeutscher Madrigalchor; Orchester der Ludwigsburger Schlossfestspiele).









This sounds terrific! Perhaps even a reference album, highly recommended. Both a graceful and romantic version of the oratorio, with an excellent, transparent orchestral sound.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Barenboim's muscular Beethoven cycle for me tonight - originally on Teldec.


----------



## pmsummer

THE COSMOPOLITAN
_Songs by_
*Oswald von Wolkenstein*
Ensemble Leones
Marc Lewon - director

_Christophorus_


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1974, 2000.


----------



## EDaddy

p

Beethoven Symphony #6 In F, Op. 68, "Pastoral" - 2. Andante Molto Mosso 
Gunter Wand; NSR-Sinfonieorchester

A perfect compliment to this vibey, rainy day on Maui


----------



## EDaddy

pmsummer said:


> THE COSMOPOLITAN
> _Songs by_
> *Oswald von Wolkenstein*
> Ensemble Leones
> Marc Lewon - director
> 
> _Christophorus_


Can you describe it? (Understanding that music can be a difficult thing to express in words)


----------



## AClockworkOrange

*Furtwängler The Legacy: Disc 51* 
*Robert Schumann: Symphony No.1 "Frühling"*
Wilhelm Furtwängler & the Wiener Philharmoniker 20/10/1951

Pleasantly surprised by this recording. Truly beautiful.


----------



## eljr

*Miguel Harth Bedoya / Norwegian Radio Orchestra
Jimmy López: Perú Negro; Synesthésie; Lord of the Air; América Salvaje*


----------



## DavidA

Brahms Piano concerto 1 

Fleisher / Szell


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Mozart, Piano Sonata in C Major, K330*

I was happy with Engel until I heard about that pesky Ingrid Haebler. <Sigh>


----------



## Sonata

Downloaded in an earlier binge last year and finally getting around to a second listen....to stave off temptation of another downloading binge*facepalm* Good stuff! I'm a sucker for piano concertos!


----------



## EDaddy

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Probably one of my favourite symphonies (if not my favourite) at the moment. This is astonishing music!


I was intrigued enough by your post to do a little research on Pejacevic and this album in particular, as I had never heard of her before, much less heard any of her music. After reading a little bio and listening to some snippets of the Symphony in F-Sharp Minor, Op. 41, I went ahead and got myself a copy. Really glad I did. Lovely symphony indeed! :tiphat:


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1993.


----------



## Vaneyes

EDaddy said:


> p
> 
> Beethoven Symphony #6 In F, Op. 68, "Pastoral" - 2. Andante Molto Mosso
> Gunter Wand; NSR-Sinfonieorchester
> 
> A perfect compliment to this vibey, rainy day on Maui


Rainy day on Maui? You wanna be slapped.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

EDaddy said:


> I was intrigued enough by your post to do a little research on Pejacevic and this album in particular, as I had never heard of her before, much less heard any of her music. After reading a little bio and listening to some snippets of the Symphony in F-Sharp Minor, Op. 41, I went ahead and got myself a copy. Really glad I did. Lovely symphony indeed! :tiphat:


Oh I'm so glad you enjoyed what you heard! I know there are some people around (hopefully not on talk classical though) who say stuff like 'female composers don't write music as substantial as male composers' basing their knowledge of a few piano pieces by Clara Schumann and Fanny Mendelssohn-Hensel. There is a lot of incredible music written by female composers across all eras if you dig deep enough!

I'm off with some unfamiliar music this morning myself actually:


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

realdealblues said:


> *Bela Bartok:*
> Concerto For Orchestra [Rec. 1957, Mono]
> Music For Strings, Percussion & Celesta [Rec. 1953, Mono]
> 
> View attachment 78157
> 
> 
> Ferenc Fricsay/Radio Symphony Orchestra Berlin (Concerto For Orchestra)
> Ferenc Fricsay/RIAS (Radio In American Sector) Symphony Orchestra Berlin (Music For Strings)


This is my third favourite recording of Concerto for Orchestra


----------



## conclass

Clóvis Pereira (1932) - A Grande Missa Nordestina ("The Great Northeastern Mass")


----------



## Iean

John Adams :angel:


----------



## Biwa

Johannes Brahms: Sonata for Viola & Piano Op. 120/1 in F minor
Franz Schubert: Sonata for Arpeggione (Viola) & Piano in A minor D. 821
César Franck: Sonata for Violin (Viola) & Piano in A Major

Tabea Zimmermann (viola)
Kirill Gerstein (piano)


----------



## George O

Sergei Taneyev (1856-1915): String Quartet No. 2 in C Major, op 5

Taneyev String Quartet:
Vladimir Ovcharek, violin
Grigori Lutsky, violin
Vissarion Soloviev, viola
Iosif Levinzon, cello

on Melodiya (USSR), from 1980


----------



## EDaddy

Iean said:


> View attachment 78167
> 
> 
> John Adams :angel:


I never knew the second President of the United States composed music! :lol:


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

EDaddy said:


> I never knew the second President of the United States composed music! :lol:


You should listen to the music of Richard Nixon!


----------



## Woodduck

AClockworkOrange said:


> *Furtwängler The Legacy: Disc 51*
> *Robert Schumann: Symphony No.1 "Frühling"*
> Wilhelm Furtwängler & the Wiener Philharmoniker 20/10/1951
> 
> Pleasantly surprised by this recording. Truly beautiful.


Listen to Furtwangler's classic Schumann 4th too. The transition to the last movement is tremendous in its sustained tension.


----------



## Iean

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> You should listen to the music of Richard Nixon!


John Adams has an opera NIXON IN CHINA which recounts Richard Nixon's 1972 visit to China ( go figure!):angel:


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Iean said:


> John Adams has an opera NIXON IN CHINA which recounts Richard Nixon's 1972 visit to China ( go figure!):angel:


I'm talking about this:


----------



## Iean

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> I'm talking about this:


What can I say?:angel:


----------



## pmsummer

Nothing to see here. Move along.


----------



## pmsummer

EDaddy said:


> Can you describe it? (Understanding that music can be a difficult thing to express in words)


Well, it's Medieval music sung in Latin and High German, with hurdy-gurdies and bagpipes. What's not to like? 

I've become big fan of Ensemble Leones and Marc Lewon's work. A gentle touch, great tonalities, interesting material.

In between Hesperion XXI and Sequentia, performance-wise. Highly recommended.


----------



## tortkis

Sergey Akhunov: The Seasons - Julia Igonina & Partita (Melodiya)









Recorded 2013. (The full album contains Vivaldi's The Four Seasons, which I don't have. The tracks of the Akhunov's work can be downloaded from here.)


----------



## Balthazar

*J. S. Bach ~ French Suite No. 3 in B minor, BWV 814.* Glenn Gould at the piano.

*Pavel Haas ~ String Quartet No. 1 in C sharp minor, Op. 3.* The Pavel Haas Quartet performs.

*Jennifer Higdon ~ Violin Concerto.* Hilary Hahn on violin backed by Vasily Petrenko and Liverpool.

Everyone look to the left... No, my left...


----------



## johnnysc

Tchaikovsky - Symphony 6 " Pathetique "

Oslo Philharmonic/Mariss Jansons


----------



## Blancrocher

Schubert: Piano Sonata 13 in A major (Richter)


----------



## Itullian

Very good folks.


----------



## George O

The Young Glenn Gould: In Memoriam 1932-1982

Alban Berg (1885-1935): Sonata for Piano, op. 1

Dmitri Shostokovich (1906-1975): Three Fantastic Dances

Sergei Taneyev (1856-1915): The Birth of the Harp

Sergei Prokofiev (1891-1953): The Winter Fairy from "Cinderella"

Glenn Gould, piano
Albert Pratz, violin

on Turnabout (NYC), from 1982
originally issued on a 10-inch disc by Hallmark Records in 1951 (Gould's first release)

From the liners of the reissue:

Pratz, the violinist on the album, says:

"At 20, he was already an outstanding musician, and also already quite eccentric, even then. He wore his gloves and overcoat in the summer, always carried his kit of medications with him, and insisted on having the temperature in the recording studio up at 90 degrees. We had trouble getting him to play trios by composers he didn't care for, like Schubert or Mendelssohn. He wasn't too eager to record the Russian pieces (on this LP), either, but he was very gracious about it, and even seemed to enjoy himself at the time. He did a wonderful job, too. We recorded these pieces late at night, at about 1:30 in the morning, after the streetcars stopped running. That was fine with Glenn, because that was about the time he usually woke up!"


----------



## helenora

*František Ignác Antonín Tůma Stabat Mater* keep listening various *Stabat mater*. Yesterday was by Scarlatti's, both of them, and Vanhal. Tuma is probably less known among late baroque composers.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Disc 2 from this wonderful beautiful box










Métaboles is one of my favourites.


----------



## Gouldanian

George O said:


> The Young Glenn Gould: In Memoriam 1932-1982
> 
> Alban Berg (1885-1935): Sonata for Piano, op. 1
> 
> Dmitri Shostokovich (1906-1975): Three Fantastic Dances
> 
> Sergei Taneyev (1856-1915): The Birth of the Harp
> 
> Sergei Prokofiev (1891-1953): The Winter Fairy from "Cinderella"
> 
> Glenn Gould, piano
> Albert Pratz, violin
> 
> on Turnabout (NYC), from 1982
> originally issued on a 10-inch disc by Hallmark Records in 1951 (Gould's first release)
> 
> From the liners of the reissue:
> 
> Pratz, the violinist on the album, says:
> 
> "At 20, he was already an outstanding musician, and also already quite eccentric, even then. He wore his gloves and overcoat in the summer, always carried his kit of medications with him, and insisted on having the temperature in the recording studio up at 90 degrees. We had trouble getting him to play trios by composers he didn't care for, like Schubert or Mendelssohn. He wasn't too eager to record the Russian pieces (on this LP), either, but he was very gracious about it, and even seemed to enjoy himself at the time. He did a wonderful job, too. We recorded these pieces late at night, at about 1:30 in the morning, after the streetcars stopped running. That was fine with Glenn, because that was about the time he usually woke up!"


Your cat seems unimpressed...


----------



## Weston

*Beethoven: Symphony No. 6 in F, Op. 68, "Pastoral"*
Herbert von Karajan / Berliner Philharmoniker








I hear this is pretty good.

*Nielsen: Symphony No. 5, Op. 50* 
Adrian Leaper / The National Symphony Orchestra Of Ireland










This sounds like chamber music at first compared to the Karajan! I'm trying to identify the metallic sounding tong-tong-tong instrument near the end of movement 1 (or the end of the first part of movement 1*). It's not a bell. It sounds like someone banging on a hollow metal school flagpole. It's a really nice effect. And movement 2 (or the second part of movement 1) is one of the most inspiring things I've heard in ages. Holy smokes! I like this symphony. 5 of 5 stars.

*Wikipedia says this symphony is in two movements. Allmusic says it's in six. My files divide it into three, but the last file is labeled movements 3 and 4. What is going on here? Am I really hearing the Nielsen Symphony No. 5? Maybe I should dig out the CD.

As I am profoundly tired and that Nielsen was profoundly satisfying, I'll leave it at only two works tonight.

To my fellow US posters, enjoy the holiday tomorrow. Don't eat too much. Love your friends and family.


----------



## Weston

EDaddy said:


> I was intrigued enough by your post to do a little research on Pejacevic and this album in particular, as I had never heard of her before, much less heard any of her music. After reading a little bio and listening to some snippets of the Symphony in F-Sharp Minor, Op. 41, I went ahead and got myself a copy. Really glad I did. Lovely symphony indeed! :tiphat:


I downloaded the mp3 version back when it was quite a bargain at $2.99 or some such on [the seller with the South American river name]. I just liked the cover painting, but the music is very nice too. I always enjoy it when it comes around. Now it's full price again I think, and still worth it.


----------



## Heliogabo

George O said:


> The Young Glenn Gould: In Memoriam 1932-1982
> 
> Alban Berg (1885-1935): Sonata for Piano, op. 1
> 
> Dmitri Shostokovich (1906-1975): Three Fantastic Dances
> 
> Sergei Taneyev (1856-1915): The Birth of the Harp
> 
> Sergei Prokofiev (1891-1953): The Winter Fairy from "Cinderella"
> 
> Glenn Gould, piano
> Albert Pratz, violin
> 
> on Turnabout (NYC), from 1982
> originally issued on a 10-inch disc by Hallmark Records in 1951 (Gould's first release)
> 
> From the liners of the reissue:
> 
> Pratz, the violinist on the album, says:
> 
> "At 20, he was already an outstanding musician, and also already quite eccentric, even then. He wore his gloves and overcoat in the summer, always carried his kit of medications with him, and insisted on having the temperature in the recording studio up at 90 degrees. We had trouble getting him to play trios by composers he didn't care for, like Schubert or Mendelssohn. He wasn't too eager to record the Russian pieces (on this LP), either, but he was very gracious about it, and even seemed to enjoy himself at the time. He did a wonderful job, too. We recorded these pieces late at night, at about 1:30 in the morning, after the streetcars stopped running. That was fine with Glenn, because that was about the time he usually woke up!"


Super like! What a jewel, I didn't knew about its existence. Thanks for sharing this.


----------



## EDaddy

pmsummer said:


> Well, it's Medieval music sung in Latin and High German, with hurdy-gurdies and bagpipes. What's not to like?
> 
> I've become big fan of Ensemble Leones and Marc Lewon's work. A gentle touch, great tonalities, interesting material.
> 
> In between Hesperion XXI and Sequentia, performance-wise. Highly recommended.


Medieval music. Hurdy-gurdies and bagpipes. _Wow._ Now that's not something one encounters everyday... unless, perhaps, you are one of those medieval dress up festival regulars. Sounds interesting indeed. Thanks for the description! :tiphat:


----------



## Biwa

Maurice Ravel - Solo Piano Works

Gaspard de la nuit

Abdel Rahman El Bacha (piano)


----------



## Morimur

George O said:


> The Young Glenn Gould: In Memoriam 1932-1982
> 
> Alban Berg (1885-1935): Sonata for Piano, op. 1
> 
> Dmitri Shostokovich (1906-1975): Three Fantastic Dances
> 
> Sergei Taneyev (1856-1915): The Birth of the Harp
> 
> Sergei Prokofiev (1891-1953): The Winter Fairy from "Cinderella"
> 
> Glenn Gould, piano
> Albert Pratz, violin
> 
> on Turnabout (NYC), from 1982
> originally issued on a 10-inch disc by Hallmark Records in 1951 (Gould's first release)
> 
> From the liners of the reissue:
> 
> Pratz, the violinist on the album, says:
> 
> "At 20, he was already an outstanding musician, and also already quite eccentric, even then. He wore his gloves and overcoat in the summer, always carried his kit of medications with him, and insisted on having the temperature in the recording studio up at 90 degrees. We had trouble getting him to play trios by composers he didn't care for, like Schubert or Mendelssohn. He wasn't too eager to record the Russian pieces (on this LP), either, but he was very gracious about it, and even seemed to enjoy himself at the time. He did a wonderful job, too. We recorded these pieces late at night, at about 1:30 in the morning, after the streetcars stopped running. That was fine with Glenn, because that was about the time he usually woke up!"


Geez, and I thought I was frail.


----------



## Pugg

​
HAYDN Sonata, Hob.XVI:44
CHOPIN Ballade No.3


----------



## Becca

Weston said:


> *Wikipedia says this symphony is in two movements. Allmusic says it's in six. My files divide it into three, but the last file is labeled movements 3 and 4. What is going on here? Am I really hearing the Nielsen Symphony No. 5? Maybe I should dig out the CD.
> 
> .


It all depends on what you define as a movement! I have always looked on it as being two movements although it can equally be argued that it is four with the first two being continuous as are the last two. Nielsen seemed to enjoy doing that, his 4th is in 4 movements but they are played without any breaks.


----------



## EDaddy

http://postimage.org/app.php

Today I was reminded why I love this board so much. I took a chance on three posts I read that grabbed my attention for various reasons and bought copies of three artists I had never heard before. This is the second disc I bought and I find it to be an absolute treasure. Happy day! :clap:

:cheers: Cosmo!


----------



## Pugg

Balthazar said:


> *J. S. Bach ~ French Suite No. 3 in B minor, BWV 814.* Glenn Gould at the piano.
> 
> *Pavel Haas ~ String Quartet No. 1 in C sharp minor, Op. 3.* The Pavel Haas Quartet performs.
> 
> *Jennifer Higdon ~ Violin Concerto.* Hilary Hahn on violin backed by Vasily Petrenko and Liverpool.
> 
> Everyone look to the left... No, my left...


You naughty one, do you mind if I go with the middle one (Disc that is)


----------



## Biwa

Hans Werner Henze: Appassionatamente plus per grande orchestra
Alban Berg: Lulu-Suite - Symphonic pieces from the opera "Lulu"

Julia Bauer (soprano) 
Essener Philharmoniker 
Stefan Soltesz (conductor)


----------



## Pugg

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> I'm off with some unfamiliar music this morning myself actually:


Splendid choice , welcome to the good stuff


----------



## Pugg

Weston said:


> *Beethoven: Symphony No. 6 in F, Op. 68, "Pastoral"*
> Herbert von Karajan / Berliner Philharmoniker
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hear this is pretty good.
> 
> .


You heard quit right, very good stuff :tiphat:


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Really lovely trio of cello concertos here!


----------



## pmsummer

VOX COSMICA
*Hildegard von Bingen*
Hirundo Maris
Arianna Savall - Voice, Medieval Harp, Italian Triple Harp, Lyra, Tibetan Singing Bowl
Petter Udland Johansen - Voice, Hardingfele, Lyra, Fiddle, Monochord
Andreas Spindler - Flutes, Fiddle, Romain Bells, Colascione, Tromba Marina, Voice
Anke Spindler - Nyckelharpa, Fiddles, Viola da Gamba, Voice
David Mayoral - Santur, Percussion, Romain Bells, Voice

_Carpe Diem Records_


----------



## Pugg

EDaddy said:


> http://postimage.org/app.php
> 
> Today I was reminded why I love this board so much. I took a chance on three posts I read that grabbed my attention for various reasons and bought copies of three artists I had never heard before. This is the second disc I bought and I find it to be an absolute treasure. Happy day! :clap:
> 
> :cheers: Cosmo!


Your quiet good at it yourself, if I may say so.
Bringing nice music to people's attention I mean, without pushing:cheers:


----------



## Pugg

​*Mozart; Piano concerto 17 *
Christian Zachariais


----------



## Biwa

Joachim Raff - Orchestral works, Vol. 1:

Symphony No. 2 in C major, Op. 140

Orchestral Preludes to the following works by Shakespeare:
The Tempest, WoO 49
Macbeth, WoO 50
Romeo and Juliet, WoO 51
Othello, WoO 52

Orchestre de la Suisse Romande
Neeme Järvi (conductor)


----------



## starthrower

Concerto for Double String Orchestra
The Blue Guitar
Little Music For Strings
Evening Canticles
Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli


----------



## johnnysc

Monteverdi - Mass of Thanksgiving

Taverner Consort/Andrew Parrott


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

An old favourite. I do love the 2nd symphony in particular for its amazing opening movement and rollicking final moments in the last movement.


----------



## starthrower

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Really lovely trio of cello concertos here!


That looks good! I didn't know Honegger wrote a cello concerto.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

starthrower said:


> That looks good! I didn't know Honegger wrote a cello concerto.


It's a short one though! Nice little ditty, not his most boisterous work but a great piece all the same. :tiphat:


----------



## starthrower

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> It's a short one though! Nice little ditty, not his most boisterous work but a great piece all the same. :tiphat:


Just found it at Naxos Music Library. Will give it a listen as soon as I'm done listening to this crusty English music!


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

starthrower said:


> Just found it at Naxos Music Library. Will give it a listen as soon as I'm done listening to this crusty English music!


I hope you enjoy it


----------



## starthrower

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> I hope you enjoy it


Oh, yeah! This is a beautiful piece! I owe you one, as I'm a Honegger fan.


----------



## Pugg

*Mahler; Symphony no 2.*
_Isobel Buchanan/ Mira Zakai.
Sur George Solti 
_:tiphat:


----------



## Guest

Pugg said:


> ​
> HAYDN Sonata, Hob.XVI:44
> CHOPIN Ballade No.3


I keep forgetting that I bought that set--I've only listened to the first two discs! Time to rectify that omission. (Well, tomorrow, as it's getting late here!)


----------



## Biwa

Le maître du Roy / The King's Teacher

works for lute, theorbo & guitar by Robert de Visée

Performed by Eduardo Egüez


----------



## Pugg

​
*Pavel Haas* (1899-1944)String quartets Nr.1 & 3
*Janacek*: Streichquartett Nr. 1 "Kreutzersonate"

_Pavel Haas Quartet_


----------



## tortkis

Viola d'amore solo (Brilliant Classics)









Giuseppe Colombi (1635 - 1694) 
Angelo Morigi (1725 - 1801)
Christian Petzold (1677 - before 1733)
Pedro Lopes Nogueira (mid 18th century)

Valerio Losito - Viola d'amore (Ferdinando Gagliano, 1775)


----------



## Iean

Very mesmerizing :angel:


----------



## EDaddy

Iean said:


> View attachment 78183
> 
> 
> Very mesmerizing :angel:


Looks like a young Stephen King


----------



## Pugg

​*Bellini; I Puritani.*
_Beverly Sills/ Begg/ Gedda et al.
Julius Rudel _conducting


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Moving on through the Schwarzkopf box, I come to one of my most loved records, one that has been in my collection since the early 1970s, when I was just a young'un. Schwarzkopf, Fischer-Dieskau and Szell between them create real magic. Both singly and in duet, the singers respond superbly to the texts with a huge range of expression and colour, and Szell's realisation of the orchestral part is just about perfect, reminding us that his Mahler 4th is one of the best in the catalogue.

I understand that, for some, the care and attention to detail removes them from their essentially folk-orientated style, but, for me, this approach, thought not ignoring their roots, lifts the songs into an altogether different dimension. A superb disc in superb sound, which brings out all the subtleties of Mahler's orchestrations.


----------



## Itullian

Iean said:


> View attachment 78183
> 
> 
> Very mesmerizing :angel:


Greatly underrated conductor.


----------



## Arsakes

Let's see. It was a very busy and stressful two weeks and I listened to much music.

So the most important ones were:

*Liszt:*
Totentanz
Hungarian Rhapsody No.6, 2 and 12
Piano Concerto No.1 In A Major
Hungarian Fantasy
Mazeppa

*Richard Wagner:*
The Flying Dutchman Overture
Götterdämmerung, Dawn and Siegfried's Rhine Journey
Götterdämmerung, Siegfried's Funeral music and final scene
Tristan and Isolde, Liebestod
Meistersinger von Nürnberg, Prelude to act 1 (overture)
Lohengrin's Prelude

*Glazunov*'s Symphonies No.1-5

^ They were much better than what I remembered. Pleasant listening.

*Philip Glass*:
Symphonies No.2, 3 and 8
Violin Concerto No.1

^ "different"...


----------



## MrTortoise

Franz Schubert

Trout Quintet D.667

Juhani Lagerspetz, piano; Sini Simonen, violin; Steven Dann, viola; Franz Ortner, cello; Michael Seifried, bass


----------



## Pugg

​
*Egon Wellesz *(1885-1974)Sonnets by Elizabeth Barrett Browning op.52 for Soprano end String quartet
*Renee Fleming*/ Emerson String Quartet
*Berg:* Lyrische Stücke für Streichquartett


----------



## eljr

*Stile Antico
A Wondrous Mystery: Renaissance Music for Christmas*


----------



## MrTortoise

Hilding Rosenberg

String Quartet No. 1

Kyndel Quartet


----------



## Pugg

​
Peer Gynt+ Piano Concerto (Curzon)
Fjeldstad/ LSO (1958)


----------



## elgar's ghost

Beethoven, Paul Creston and Virgil Thomson this morning/afternoon.

Beethoven: late choral works - Incidental Music to Kotzebue's _King Stephen _ op.117 (1811), Elegischer Gesang op.118 (1814), Opferlied op.121b (1824), Bundeslied op.122 (1822) and Calm Sea & Prosperous Voyage op.112 (1815):

Beethoven: overtures - Coriolan op.62 (1807), Leonore III op.72 (1806), Egmont op.84 (1810), Leonore II op.72a (1805), The Creatures of Prometheus op.43 (1801), Leonore I op.138 (1807), The Ruins of Athens op.113 (1811) and Fidelio op.72b (1814):

















Paul Creston - Symphony no.1 op.20 (1940), Symphony no.2 op.35 (1944) and Symphony no.3 "Three Mysteries" op.48 (1950):

Virgil Thomson - Symphony on a Hymn Tune (1928), Symphony no.2 (1931-41), Symphony no.3 (1972) and Pilgrims & Pioneers, from the film _Journey to America _ (1964):


----------



## schigolch




----------



## Pugg

​*Strauss; Four Last Songs*/ Orchestral song et al
*Renée Fleming *(first recording)


----------



## Weston

On this hazy holiday morning I wanted some gentle piano music rather than my usual morning baroque.

*Medtner: Romantic Sketches for the Young, Op.54 (selections)*
Hamish Milne, piano










Sadly these are only excerpts, not the complete work, but they stand alone nicely and like a lot of gentle piano music, have the effect of suspending time.

*Haydn: Keyboard Sonata No. 49 in C sharp minor, Hob.XVI:36*
Ekaterina Derzhavina, piano










This was a massive bargain I still haven't explored entirely. I love her interpretations. Many of these well crafted jewels have sounded almost like Scarlatti to my ears, but this one moves a little closer to a Beethoven vibe. It couldn't be the C# minor. This pleasant work seems only minor keyed by a technicality. It seems a weird structure, ending on a Menuet, but Haydn can do whatever he wants I reckon.

*Debussy: Petite suite for piano 4 hands (or orchestra), L. 65*
Chamber Music Society of Lincoln Center










Wow! Just beautiful. It may sound crazy but this almost sounds like a crossover into the world of pop. Some of the melodies are quite catchy, not in an annoying cloying way, just very attention grabbing. I'm not really used to thinking of catchy melodies from Debussy. (I rather dislike this cover image however. I'm not sure why. It's trite or something. In your face. No panache, unlike the music.)

Now I'm spending some time with non-classical I think. I need to get up and move!


----------



## Biwa

eljr said:


> *Stile Antico
> A Wondrous Mystery: Renaissance Music for Christmas*


I'm a big fan of this ensemble and their recordings. I haven't had a chance to listen to this one. How do you like it?

It's a different group, but let me join you with another beautiful recording of early Christmas songs.









Vox Silentii - Nox Lucis the Night of Light


----------



## pmsummer

IN SEARCH OF DOWLAND
_Consort Music of..._
*John Dowland
Carl Rütti*
bFIVE Recorder Consort

_Coviello_


----------



## starthrower

Weston said:


> *Debussy: Petite suite for piano 4 hands (or orchestra), L. 65*
> Chamber Music Society of Lincoln Center
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow! Just beautiful. It may sound crazy but this almost sounds like a crossover into the world of pop. Some of the melodies are quite catchy, not in an annoying cloying way, just very attention grabbing. I'm not really used to thinking of catchy melodies from Debussy. (I rather dislike this cover image however. I'm not sure why. It's trite or something. In your face. No panache, unlike the music.)


I bought this set a couple of years ago. I wonder what Debussy would have thought of the cover? And the CDs fly out when you fold out the package. What were the folks at Delos thinking? Still, the music more than makes up for it!


----------



## deprofundis

Well it's Codex faenza [/B]instrumental music of the early XV th century ensemble* unicorn*,[/B] the opener of the cd are real good but there anon (from XVI century).On the same cd we have of course Fransceco Landini, guillaume de Machaut, Jacopo da bologna, and at least four other Anonymus tracks.One of the best naxos i bought this month, most defenatly, ensemble unicorn shine whit brilliance on this one.Perhaps you guys looking for awesome medieval music should buy this or buy them has x-mas gifts to affectionados of medieval they wont be disapointed at all, there were my two cents.


----------



## Open Lane

Chick corea - septet. I guess this is considered classical


----------



## Pugg

​*Tchaikovsky* ; Violin concerto
_Boris Belkin_


----------



## Tsaraslondon

In need of a bit of cheering up on this grey afternoon, I've opted for a welcome injection of Italian sunshine, with Callas in top, sparkling, effervescent form. Almost impossible to believe that this scintillatingly breezy singer is the same one who plumbed the depths of Verdi's *Forza* Leonora in the studio only a couple of weeks before, but the chameleon-voiced Callas achieves the impossible yet again.


----------



## Morimur

starthrower said:


> I bought this set a couple of years ago. I wonder what Debussy would have thought of the cover? And the CDs fly out when you fold out the package. What were the folks at Delos thinking? Still, the music more than makes up for it!


Record companies should just hire the Japanese to do the packaging.


----------



## George O

Frederic Chopin (1810-1849)

24 Preludes, op 28

Prelude, op 45

Andante spinato et Grande polonaise brillante, op 22

Polonaise-fantaisie, op 61

Louis Lortie, piano

CD on Chandos (Essex, England), from 1998


----------



## Vasks

_What my turntable spun today:_

*Weber - Overture to "Peter Schmoll" (Karajan/DGG)
R. Strauss - Oboe Concerto (Holliger/Philips)*


----------



## bejart

Jean Marie Leclair (1697-1764): Duo Sonata in F Major, Op.3, No.4

Harmonie Universelle: Florian Deuter and Monica Waisman, violins


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1998.


----------



## DavidA

Schubert Wintereisse

Vickers / Parsons


----------



## Vaneyes

Pugg said:


> ​*Tchaikovsky* ; Violin concerto
> _Boris Belkin_


Fast forward...


----------



## Pugg

​v*on Weber;Der Freischütz.*
_Janowitz/ Mathis/ Schreier et al.
Carlos Kleiber_ conducting


----------



## johnnysc

Gershwin, Copland & Barber

Los Angeles Philharmonic/Bernstein


----------



## Vaneyes

George O said:


> The Young Glenn Gould: In Memoriam 1932-1982
> 
> Alban Berg (1885-1935): Sonata for Piano, op. 1
> 
> Dmitri Shostokovich (1906-1975): Three Fantastic Dances
> 
> Sergei Taneyev (1856-1915): The Birth of the Harp
> 
> Sergei Prokofiev (1891-1953): The Winter Fairy from "Cinderella"
> 
> Glenn Gould, piano
> Albert Pratz, violin
> 
> on Turnabout (NYC), from 1982
> originally issued on a 10-inch disc by Hallmark Records in 1951 (Gould's first release)
> 
> From the liners of the reissue:
> 
> Pratz, the violinist on the album, says:
> 
> "At 20, he was already an outstanding musician, and also already quite eccentric, even then. He wore his gloves and overcoat in the summer, always carried his kit of medications with him, and insisted on having the temperature in the recording studio up at 90 degrees. We had trouble getting him to play trios by composers he didn't care for, like Schubert or Mendelssohn. He wasn't too eager to record the Russian pieces (on this LP), either, but he was very gracious about it, and even seemed to enjoy himself at the time. He did a wonderful job, too. We recorded these pieces late at night, at about 1:30 in the morning, after the streetcars stopped running. That was fine with Glenn, because that was about the time he usually woke up!"


And Fran's for scrambled eggs was open 24 hrs.










GG & Nick performing a two hands, two paws piece.


----------



## pmsummer

ROTHKO CHAPEL
WHY PATTERNS?
*Morton Feldman*
David Abel - Viola
Philip Brett - Director
California EAR Unit - Ensemble
Deborah Dietrich - Soprano (Vocal)
Karen Rosenak - Celeste
University of California Berkeley Chamber Chorus
William Winant - Percussion

_New Albion_


----------



## pmsummer

George O said:


> Frederic Chopin (1810-1849)
> 
> 24 Preludes, op 28
> 
> Prelude, op 45
> 
> Andante spinato et Grande polonaise brillante, op 22
> 
> Polonaise-fantaisie, op 61
> 
> Louis Lortie, piano
> 
> CD on Chandos (Essex, England), from 1998


In Australia for Thanksgiving?


----------



## Blancrocher

Grieg: Lyric Pieces (Gilels)


----------



## bejart

Giuseppe Tartini (1697-1770): Violin Concerto in D Major, D.39

L'Arte dell'Arco -- Giovanni Guglielmo, violin


----------



## elgar's ghost

A wonderfully diverse Naxos American Series miscellany for tonight.

Druckman - String Quartet no.2 (1966), String Quartet no.3 (1981), Reflections on the Nature of Water for marimba (1986) and Dark Wind for violin and cello (1994):

Rorem - Pilgrims for String Orchestra (1958), Violin Concerto (1985) and Flute Concerto (2002):

Babbitt - Around the Horn for horn (1993), Whirled Series for alto sax and piano (1987), None But the Lonely Flute for flute (1991), Homily for snare drum (1987), Beaten Paths for marimba (1988), Play it Again, Sam for viola (1989), Soli e Duettini for flute and guitar (1989) and Melismata for violin (1982):

Daugherty - Fire & Blood for Violin & Orchestra (2003), Motor City Triptych for Orchestra (2000) and Raise the Roof for Timpani & Orchestra (2003):


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Schumann, Symphony No. 4*

The Karajan Edition includes a live recording of the 4th along with the studio version. It will be interesting to compare the two.


----------



## pmsummer

IN DARKNESS LET ME DWELL
*John Dowland*
John Potter - voice
Stephen Stubbs - lute
John Surman - saxophone and clarinet
Maya Homburger - baroque violin
Barry Guy - double-bass
_
ECM New Series_


----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## starthrower

Leon Kirchner-Concerto for violin, cello, 10 winds and percussion.

I don't know if there's a CD available? I'm streaming this at Naxos.

PS Found it on YouTube.






PSS This version is available on the Charles Rosen Sony box. There's also a different recording available on a single Nonesuch CD, but after listening to both, I prefer the Sony recording.


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 2003.


----------



## pmsummer

HOME TO THANKSGIVING
_Songs of Thanks and Praise_
Various Composers - Medieval to Early American
His Majestie's Clerkes
Theatre of Voices
*Paul Hillier* - director

_Harmonia Mundi_


----------



## EDaddy

http://postimage.org/app.php

Kabalevsky: Complete Piano Concertos
Piano Concerto No. 1 in A minor, Op. 9
NDR Radiophilharmonie; Michael Korstick; Francis Alun

This is the 3rd album I took a chance on based on Sonata's post yesterday and, so far, I am very pleased with what I am hearing. According to Wikipedia, Kabalevsky's Piano Concerto #3 seems to be his best known and appreciated of the four but I must confess that my linear mind, whenever possible, likes to listen to an artist's works in the order in which they were written, especially when getting to know him/her for the first time. Hence, I am on #1, a rich concerto with quite a bit of what some may consider histrionic indulgences (a la Liszt perhaps) and, if it weren't for the fact that the composition truly seems to _require_ such playing so as to convey its arguments, then I might normally agree. But it does sound to me as if the composition itself calls for the piano's approach and not the other way around. That is my first impression anyway... especially of the first movement which is currently playing (this will be my second spin for this concerto).

I look forward to hearing the rest in time. If they are anything like the first (and if the 3rd is truly the gem of the four) then this was a plunge I am happy to have taken.

Addendum: The are points further in the 1st Concerto where Kabalevsky definitely pushes the edge of "firework playing" (showing off for the sake of showing off). Oh well. He wouldn't be the first!  He was clearly a very accomplished pianist. Perhaps he didn't feel the need to prove himself quite so much in his following piano concerti. _Time will tell._

Still a very impressive concerto regardless. If you like Liszt, you will likely enjoy this.


----------



## bejart

Luigi Boccherini (1743-1805): String Quintet in F Major, Op.28, No.1, G.307

La Magnifica Comunita: Enrico Casazza and Isabella Longo, violins -- Massimo Piva, viola -- Luigi Puxeddu and Simone Tieppo, cellos


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1980/1.


----------



## Blancrocher

Ravel: Piano Music (Thibaudet); Ravel/Prokofiev: Concertos (Argerich/Abbado)


----------



## Kivimees

The only Milhaud CD in my meager collection:









I bought it for its Violin Sonata and Suite.

Recommendations for other CDs?


----------



## Vaneyes

*LvB*: Triple Concerto, w. ASM/Ma/Zeltser/BPO/HvK (rec.1979).


----------



## Vaneyes

Kivimees said:


> The only Milhaud CD in my meager collection:
> 
> View attachment 78191
> 
> 
> I bought it for its Violin Sonata and Suite.
> 
> *Recommendations for other CDs?*


Good LB compilation here, but do audition because the sound's not so good. That said, it's my *Roussel *Symphony 3 starter.:tiphat:


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

When I hear this live in February, I'll be bawling my eyes out. I've picked my wedding march (which I'll have played on organ or something, a transcription):

Hymn from Raymonda


----------



## Grizzled Ghost

Langgaard: Music Of The Spheres









It gets better each time I hear it.


----------



## Gouldanian

Vaneyes said:


> Recorded 1980/1.


You, Sir (or Lady), have a great taste in music!


----------



## EDaddy

Kivimees said:


> The only Milhaud CD in my meager collection:
> 
> View attachment 78191
> 
> 
> I bought it for its Violin Sonata and Suite.
> 
> Recommendations for other CDs?


Yeah, I'll pay it forward by recommending this wonderful CD, which I recently took a chance on because of a post by Cosmo:


http://postimage.org/


----------



## omega

*Wagner*
_Die Walküre - Acts I&II_
Georg Solti _et allii_


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1982 - '86.


----------



## starthrower

Kivimees said:


> The only Milhaud CD in my meager collection:
> 
> View attachment 78191
> 
> 
> I bought it for its Violin Sonata and Suite.
> 
> Recommendations for other CDs?


There's a nice Milhaud 10 disc set on Erato selling very cheap. 
http://www.prestoclassical.co.uk/r/Erato/2564634844

NP:










Great set here for only 20 dollars! Also includes works by Penderecki, Honegger, and Milhaud.


----------



## Biwa

Tastes of Europe: Telemann Trios & Quartets - Ensemble Meridiana

Georg Philipp Telemann (1681-1767)
Concerto in G Major for recorder, oboe, violin and basso continuo TWV 43:G6
Trio in E minor for two "dessus" and basso continuo TWV 42:e11
Trio in G minor for oboe, violin and basso continuo TWV 42:g5
Trio in F Major for recorder, viola da gamba and basso continuo TWV 42:F3
Concerto in A minor for recorder, oboe, violin and basso continuo TWV 43:a3
Trio in B minor for violin, viola da gamba and basso continuo TWV 42:h6 (Largo)

Pierre Prowo (1697-1757) 
Trio in D minor for recorder, violin and basso continuo TWV 42:d10

Ensemble Meridiana


----------



## Sonata

This whole set is available on Amazon Prime which is a real treat. So far I've listened to the first four symphonies. 1 & 2 didn't do much for me, now 3 & 4 we're getting into some good Haydn


----------



## hpowders

Today in America many people celebrated Thanksgiving by gouging themselves with food.

For my Thanksgiving, I prepared a musical sandwich instead:

The Schoenberg Violin and Piano Concertos as the bread and the three Bartók Piano Concertos as the meat.

Extremely satisfying!


----------



## starthrower

hpowders said:


> View attachment 78195
> View attachment 78196
> View attachment 78198
> 
> 
> Today in America many people celebrated Thanksgiving by gouging themselves with food.
> 
> For my Thanksgiving, I prepared a musical sandwich instead:
> 
> The Schoenberg Violin and Piano Concertos as the bread and the three Bartók Piano Concertos as the meat.
> 
> Extremely satisfying!


That's all meat! And it's worth the bread!


----------



## hpowders

starthrower said:


> That's all meat! And it's worth the bread!


Yes indeed!!


----------



## TurnaboutVox

^^^^^Hello, hp! Hope you're well. I like your listening choices tonight.

Current listening:

*
Schnittke
String Quartets 1, 2 and 3
Canon in Memoriam Igor Stravinsky, for string quartet*
Kronos Quartet [Nonesuch, 1998]

Excellent stuff. I'm warming up for the Huddersfield Contemporary Music Festival, where Vox jr. and I are going to hear the Quatuor Diotima on Saturday afternoon.










*Franck, Debussy
Violin Sonatas*
Kyung-Wha Chung, Radu Lupu, [Decca (LP), 1980]

A blast from my LP collection. The Debussy sonata is still miraculous. If you bought the CD nowadays, this would be its cover art:


----------



## Biwa

Grizzled Ghost said:


> Langgaard: Music Of The Spheres
> 
> View attachment 78192
> 
> 
> It gets better each time I hear it.


Agreed! A fantastic piece of music. I love this recording! :cheers:


----------



## gHeadphone

Still obsessed by Beethoven

14th String quartet with 15 ready to roll from these guys -


----------



## Itullian

Sonata said:


> This whole set is available on Amazon Prime which is a real treat. So far I've listened to the first four symphonies. 1 & 2 didn't do much for me, now 3 & 4 we're getting into some good Haydn


LOVE that set.


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 2000, 1993.


----------



## deprofundis

Im lisening to Sir *John Dowland *a man that became legend for his skill as a talented musician, im lisening to his Pavans,Gaillards and Almains lute 3 of a box-set of 4 cds it's nice, sounds rad.

:tiphat:

Ockay i know it's a naxos it's nigel north but this was the only version available(or easyly available).This is not so bad, especially cd 3 lute and 4.


----------



## pmsummer

POUR LA VIOLLE ET LE THÉORBE
*Marin Marais*
Hille Perl - viola da gamba
Lee Santana - Théorbe

_Deutsche Harmonia Mundi_


----------



## D Smith

Kivimees said:


> The only Milhaud CD in my meager collection:
> 
> I bought it for its Violin Sonata and Suite.
> 
> Recommendations for other CDs?


I can recommend this disc. La Création Du Monde is my favourite Milhaud piece. The others are fun as well.


----------



## tortkis

Terry Riley: Olson III, for voices and instruments (Cortical Foundation)









Terry Riley (soprano saxophone), a teenage student orchestra at the Nacka School of Music in Sweden

recorded 1967. The process is similar to that of _In C_. A stunning piece.


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1994.










Red Roofs, Corner of the Village in Winter (1877) - Pissarro


----------



## johnnysc

Copland

Buffalo Philharmonic/JoAnn Falletta


----------



## JohnD

George O said:


> The Young Glenn Gould: In Memoriam 1932-1982


Looks good! But I'm trying to remember the last time I saw a doorknob on an album cover.


----------



## Iean

Music for the senses :angel:


----------



## Biwa

WALTON, Sir William (1902-83):
Concerto for Cello and Orchestra (1955-56)
Passacaglia for Cello Solo (1979-80)

HINDEMITH, Paul (1895-1963): 
Cello Concerto (1940) 
Sonata for Solo Cello, Op.25 No. 3 (1922-23)

Christian Poltéra, cello 
São Paulo Symphony Orchestra
Frank Shipway (conductor)


----------



## Biwa

Vaneyes said:


> Recorded 1994.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Red Roofs, Corner of the Village in Winter (1877) - Pissarro


Lovely painting and absolutely gorgeous music!


----------



## Pugg

​
Leonore Overture No. 3 Op.72a" (October 24, 1960 New York, Manhattan Center),
"The Consecration of the House Op.124" (October 9, 1962 New York, Philharmonic Hall),
"King Stephen Overture Op.117" (October 4, 1966 New York, Philharmonic Hall),
"Fidelio Overture Op.72b" (January 10th, 31st, 1967 New York, Philharmonic Hall),
"Egmont Overture Op.84" (February 12, 1970 New York, Philharmonic Hall),
"Leonore Overture Op.72a" (May 18, 1976 Carnegie Hall)
New York Philharmonic


----------



## Pugg

omega said:


> *Wagner*
> _Die Walküre - Acts I&II_
> Georg Solti _et allii_
> View attachment 78193


What is not to like :tiphat:


----------



## Pugg

Vaneyes said:


> Good LB compilation here, but do audition because the sound's not so good. That said, it's my *Roussel *Symphony 3 starter.:tiphat:


And they are all in my Bernstein box. 
That's why I love boxes


----------



## Pugg

​Schumann; cello concerto
Yo-Yo Ma


----------



## Grizzled Ghost

Jon Leifs' Hafis:









Not visualizing drift ice at the moment, but maybe it will come to me.


----------



## Pugg

​
DISC 11: Anna Moffo - Selected Arias from her RCA Opera Recordings (remastered from the original analogue tapes)

1.Orfeo ed Euridice / Qual vita è questa mai - Shirley Verrett
2. Orfeo ed Euridice / Che fiero momento! - Shirley Verrett
3. Orfeo ed Euridice / Avvezza al contento - Shirley Verrett
4. Orfeo ed Euridice / Che fiero momento! - Shirley Verrett
5. La serva padrona / Stizzoso, mio stizzoso
6. La serva padrona / A Serpina penserete
7. Lucia di Lammermoor / Act I / Scene 2 / Ancor non giunse! - Georges Prêtre
8. Lucia di Lammermoor / Act I / Scene 2 / Regnava nel silenzio - Georges Prêtre
9. Lucia di Lammermoor / Act I / Scene 2 / Quando, rapito in estasi - Georges Prêtre
10. Lucia di Lammermoor / Act III / Scene 2 / Eccola! - Il dolce suono - Georges Prêtre
11. Lucia di Lammermoor / Act III / Scene 2 / Ohimè! Sorge il tremendo fantasma - Georges Prêtre
12. Lucia di Lammermoor / Act III / Scene 2 / Ardon gl'incensi - Georges Prêtre
13. Lucia di Lammermoor / Act III / Scene 2 / S'avanza Enrico! - Georges Prêtre
14. Lucia di Lammermoor / Act III / Scene 2 / Spargi d'amaro pianto - Georges Prêtre
15. Luisa Miller / Act I / Scene 1 / Lo vidi, e'l primo palpito - Fausto Cleva / RCA Italiana Opera Orchestra
16. Rigoletto / Act I / Gualtier Maldé, Caro nome - Georg Solti / RCA Italiana Opera Orchestra
17. La Traviata / Act I / E strano, è strano!; Ah, fors è lui - Anna Moffo / Richard Tucker / Robert Merrill / Anna Reynolds / Piero de Palma / Franco Ventriglia / Vito Susca / Liliana Poli / Fernando Previtali
18. La Traviata / Act I / Follie! Follie! Delirio vano - Anna Moffo / Richard Tucker / Robert Merrill / Anna Reynolds / Piero de Palma / Franco Ventriglia / Vito Susca / Liliana Poli / Fernando Previtali
19. La Traviata / Act I / Sempre libera - Anna Moffo / Richard Tucker / Fernando Previtali
20. La Traviata / Act III / Teneste la promessa - Anna Moffo / Richard Tucker / Robert Merrill / Anna Reynolds / Piero de Palma / Franco Ventriglia / Vito Susca / Liliana Poli / Fernando Previtali
21. La Traviata / Act III / Addio del passato - Anna Moffo / Richard Tucker / Robert Merrill / Anna Reynolds / Piero de Palma / Franco Ventriglia / Vito Susca / Liliana Poli / Fernando Previtali
22. La bohème / Si. Mi chiamano Mimi - Erich Leinsdorf
23. La Rondine / Chi il bel sogno di Doretta - Francesco Molinari-Pradelli / Anna Moffo


----------



## Biwa

Castello & Co
Venetian sonatas for winds and strings from the 17th century

Caecilia-Concert


----------



## tortkis

Andrés Isasi (1890-1940): String Quartets, Vol. 1 - Isasi Quartet (Naxos)








String Quartet No. 0 in E minor, Op. 83 (1908)
String Quartet No. 2 in A minor, Op. 27 (1920)

These are very good, especially No. 2 is wonderful. Solid, well crafted, and very melodious.


----------



## Pugg

​*Tartini: Violin concerto's*
Tosi/ Scimone


----------



## Pugg

​*Bellini; Norma*.
_Dame Joan Sutherland/ Marilyn Horne_ et al
_Richard Bonynge_ conducting:tiphat:


----------



## Biwa

Joseph Haydn - String Quartets op.71
No.1 in B flat major
No.2 in D major
No.3 in E flat major

Auryn Quartet


----------



## elgar's ghost

A Ned Rorem session this morning. I hope the man emulates Elliot Carter and gets to reach three figures.

Symphony no.1 (1950), Symphony no.2 (1956), Symphony no.3 (1958), Piano Concerto no.2 (1951), Cello Concerto (2002), Double Concerto for Violin, Cello & Orchestra (1998), After Reading Shakespeare for Solo Cello (1981), End of Summer for Clarinet Trio (1985), Book of Hours for Flute & Harp (1975) and Bright Music for Chamber Ensemble (1987):


----------



## MrTortoise

Franz Schubert

Symphony No 1 in D, D.82

Berlin Philharmonic
Hebert von Karajan, cond.


----------



## Pugg

​
"Fantasies"
*VESTARD SHIMKUS*, piano

JOHANN SEBASTIAN BACH -
(1685-1750)
FERRUCIO BUSONI
(1866-1924)
1. Chaconne from Partita No.2 for violin solo in d minor, BWV 1004

FREDERIC CHOPIN
(1810-1849)
2. Scherzo No.4 in E major, op.54
3. Polonaise-Fantaisie in A flat major, op. 61

FRANZ LISZT
(1811-1886)
4. Sonetto 104 del Petrarca in E major

WOLFGANG AMADEUS MOZART -
(1756-1791)
FRANZ LISZT
5. Réminiscences de Don Juan

FELIX MENDELSSOHN-BARTOLDI -
(1809-1847)
VLADIMIR HOROWITZ
(1904-1989)
6. Wedding March Variations from "A Midsummer Night's Dream"


----------



## Pugg

Next on:
​CD4
Beethoven: Piano Concerto No.3 / Piano Sonata, op.13 "Pathétique"

*Stephen Kovacevich*
BBC Symphony Orchestra, Sir Colin Davis


----------



## Pugg

​*Edita Gruberova*: French and Italian opera aria's.


----------



## Heliogabo

*Simply baroque*










Lovely Bach transcriptions by Ton Koopman beautiful played by him self and the Amsterdam Baroque Orchestra, along with Yo-Yo Ma on baroque cello. The two Boccherini cello concertos are great as well.

Reading the booklet I learned that this album was recorded in Leiden, Holland; that was the city where Mahler took his one session psychoanalysis with Sigmund Freud.


----------



## Pugg

​
Bach - Sonata No.1, Partita No.2


----------



## schigolch




----------



## opus55

Works from Soderman, Stenhammar, Larsson etc.


----------



## Vasks

_Recently purchased CD gets a listen...it has bonus track of a video that has Constant himself talking about his music with my favorite line being "I'm not an intellectual, I am a musician"_


----------



## Fat Bob

*Prokofiev 3rd piano concerto, Julius Katchen: LSO, cond., Kertesz*









When I started to explore classical music as an impoverished student around 40 years ago, a good way to explore the repertory was by means of a Decca series called "Favourite Composers", an early 2 for 1 set, each double LP retailing for around £5 then and featuring complete works rather than a "greatest hits" selection of bits and pieces. The pianist on many of these sets was Julius Katchen and it was through his recordings that I got know works like Beethoven's 5th, Rach 2, the Grieg and, yes, Prokofiev's 3rd concerto. In those pre-internet days it wasn't always easy to find out information about performers and I didn't know that by the time I heard the first of these, Katchen had already been dead for 5 years or so, dying in his 40's from cancer. This Prokofiev was one of his last recordings, made when he was so weak he apparently had to be taken to the piano in a wheelchair. I don't think you tell that from this recording which to me seems full of life and vigour.

This set is long since discontinued but I was able to pick up this set on eBay a couple of years ago - very good performances of the Ravel concertos, Rhapsody in Blue and Rachmaninov's Paganini Rhapsody as well.


----------



## Pugg

schigolch said:


>


Wonderful recording :tiphat:


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Orlando Gibbons, Te Deum*

Higginbottom and the New College Oxford choir. Well sung. Groups like Pentatonix are nice, but English composers really knew how to draw all the colors out of an capella choir.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Goldschmidt; Beatrci Cenci.*
_Ian Bostridge/ Roberta Alexander et al.
Lothar Zagrosek_ conducting.


----------



## brotagonist

Dangling all of my toes in this work by a composer I have never heard of until now:

Currier Time Machines
Mutter, Gilbert/NYP


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1997/8, Santa Maria Assunta, Puianello, Reggio Emilia, Italy. Recording Engineer: Nicolas Bartholomee.










The Stonemason's Yard - Canaletto (1726 - '30), The National Gallery, London.


----------



## johnnysc

Schubert Symphony No. 9

Kölner Rundfunk Symphony/Gunter Wand


----------



## Blancrocher

Bartok: Piano Concertos (Anda/Fricsay)


----------



## Cosmos

Glazunov - Symphony 5

from YouTube, Evgeny Mravinsky conducting the Leningrad Philharmonic Orchestra 





First time I've listened to any symphony by this guy. Still in the first movement, fun so far


----------



## tortkis

Viola d'Amore (Winter & Winter)









Heinrich Ignatz Franciscus Biber (1644-1704): Partia VII for Two Violas d'amore and basso continuo
Anton Huberty (1722-1791): Aria for soprano and viola d'amore, Duetto for Two Violas d'amore
Johann Caspar Ganspeck (1637-1741): Aria for soprano, two violas d'amore and basso continuo
Attilio Ariosti (1666-1729): Cantata, Pur al fin gentil viola for solo voce, viola d'amore and basso continuo
Wilhelm Ganspeckh (1687-1770): Partita for Two Violas d'amore and basso continuo

Marianne Rônez (viola d'amore), Ludwig Hampe (viola d'amore), Ernst Kubitschek (harpsichord), Arno Jochem (viola da gamba), Michael Freimuth (theorbo), Monika Mauch (soprano)


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 2000.


----------



## Dawood

As I'm going to a performance of Mozart's Violin Concerto #3 next year I'd thought I'd begin my research with some Colin Davis interpretations...









There's a good sound on this CD. The cellos (if that's what they are) seem louder than other recordings. The concerto's have that Mozart quality - it's very operatic - in the sense that I always expect someone to start singing when I listen to Mozart.


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

F. J. Haydn - Mass Hob. XXII: 13 in B-Flat Major (Richard Hickox; Susan Gritton, Pamela Helen Stephen, Mark Padmore, Stephen Varcoe; Collegium Musicum 90).









A blazing version of Haydn's magnificent Creation Mass! Excellent soloists, orchestra and conducting imo, highly recommended.


----------



## PeteW

...and now I shall settle into Mendelssohn violin concerto (Royal Liverpool Philharmonic, Julian Rachlin conducting & violin) on R3 listen again (was on yesterday evening)...


----------



## Haydn man

Haydn No 87 from this excellent set followed by a Rosette disc. The Schubert Unfinished is played with an intensity that takes the breath away, this is the definitive version for me. However for a change it is the Mendlessohn tonight, and this is no disc filler either


----------



## Eramirez156

*Symphony No. 9*
*Robert Simpson*









*Bournemouth Symphony Orchestra*
*Vernon Handley*

_Recording details: February 1988
Poole Arts Centre, United Kingdom
Produced by Andrew Keener
Engineered by Mike Hatch
Release date: January 1988_


----------



## PeteW

PeteW said:


> ...and now I shall settle into Mendelssohn violin concerto (Royal Liverpool Philharmonic, Julian Rachlin conducting & violin) on R3 listen again (was on yesterday evening)...


Well I did wonder whether I would enjoy this as much as my favourite recordings - I should have had no concerns: absolutely superb soloist & orchestra! Wish I'd been there. 
If you like this concerto (and how could you not?!), well worth a listen.


----------



## worov

Just discovered this amazing piece :


----------



## johnnysc

Streaming on Spotify.....

Mozart - Violin Concerto

Jascha Heifetz

London Symphony Orchestra/Sir Malcolm Sargent


----------



## Stirling

Live...

Andris Nelsons, conductor
Yefim Bronfman, piano

HAYDN Symphony No. 30, Alleluja (15 min)
BARTÓK Piano Concerto No. 2 (28 min)
TCHAIKOVSKY Symphony No. 1
Also a bit of Bach and Chopin mixed in


----------



## pmsummer

THE BANKS OF GREEN WILLOW
_And Other Works by English Contemporaries_
*George Butterworth, E.J. Moeran, Frank Bridge, Arnold Bax*
English Chamber Orchestra
Jeffrey Tate - conductor

_EMI_


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Mendelssohn, Symphony No. 5*


----------



## Flamme

So shaarp


----------



## TwoPhotons

Such incredible attention to detail. Makes me fall in love with Beethoven's piano sonatas all over again!


----------



## ArtMusic




----------



## opus55

Listened to Puccini's Turandot while playing games. Then Brahms' Academic Festival Overture to serve as an intermission before listening to Nixon in China by John Adams. A wonderful day of listening!!


----------



## deprofundis

*Rachmaninov's* (rhapsody on a theme of Paganini) Shura cherkassky , the cd also feature *Prokofiev's* piano sonatas no.7 and* Stravinsky's *three scene from Petrushka the only problem of these two other composer recording is thin, the sound is kinda crappy
but the recording are old this cd is on ica classic so i guess it's kinda cheap, like what ljn is to early Nintendo.

The purpose is to document the pianist more than anything....


----------



## D Smith

RIP, Joseph Silverstein. What a fine musician. I got to hear him when he was with the BSO and also in CMS performances.

CMS of Lincoln Center- Various.










Vivaldi, Leclair and others - Silverstein/Chamber Orchestra of Philadephia.


----------



## Blancrocher

Honegger: Pastorale d'ete, Symphonies 2&4, Prelude Arioso & Fughetta on the name of BACH (Lopez-Cobos)


----------



## bejart

Frantisek Jiranek (1698-1778): Bassoon Concerto in F Major

Jana Semeradova leading the Collegium Marianum -- Sergio Azzolini, bassoon


----------



## George O

JohnD said:


> Looks good! But I'm trying to remember the last time I saw a doorknob on an album cover.


I'm not positive that it is a doorknob. You get no more detail on the cover in full size. It probably would be digitally removed nowadays if it was released again.


----------



## Biwa

Johannes Brahms - String Quartets
C minor op.51/1
A minor op.51/2
B flat major op.67

Auryn Quartet


----------



## Guest

No.2 and 4 today--good stuff! Clearly 20th century, but not overly abrasive. Excellent sound.


----------



## KenOC

Prokofiev, Piano Concerto No. 3 -- Lang Lang, Rattle, and the Berliners. Loved the performance, found the recording a bit shrill. But everybody raves about the sound! Go figure...


----------



## deprofundis

Im lisening to* John Dowland *since 3 days his box-set on naxos, here my verdict it's good but... progressively good thus meaning the following, cd 1 lute music 1 is a tad borring cd 2 lute music 2 start to get interresting, cd 3 lute 3 is amazing, cd 4 lute music 4 is perfect, this is what i will be lisening tonight because my name ain't deprofundis for nothing.Lute music 4 entitled The queen's Galliard is the peek of John Dowland genious and the highlight of mister nigel north rendition of Dowland work.
I would have to says for this box-set give it a chance, you can do far worst whit your money, even if nigel north seem like a nobody or a new commer in classical circle of lutenist.This Box-set of 4 cd is a revelation to me i plan on buying more lute music from this era since i enjoy it so mutch perhaps i should check Robert Johnson too, another English lutenist on naxos, not to be confused whit John Johnson.But you guys on TC give me clues on lute godz i might start my search there, for more exquisite music.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Brahms, Symphony No. 3. Debussy, Nocturnes*

I can't get a picture of the Debussy; it's Daniel Barenboim with the Orchestre de Paris. Barenboim conducts the Nocturnes the way I think they should sound.


----------



## pmsummer

George O said:


> I'm not positive that it is a doorknob. You get no more detail on the cover in full size. It probably would be digitally removed nowadays if it was released again.


----------



## bejart

Georg Friedrich Fuchs (1752-1821): Sinfonia Concertante in E Flat

Jiri Malat conducting the Kurpfalzisches Kammerorchester -- Karl Schlechta, clarinet -- Xiao-Ming Han, horn


----------



## JohnD

George O said:


> I'm not positive that it is a doorknob. You get no more detail on the cover in full size. It probably would be digitally removed nowadays if it was released again.


It sure looks like a doorknob to me. What do you think it is? I also see what looks like a door frame.

I just saw your digital airbrushing. Now Gould is stuck in that room unless he crawls out of the window!


----------



## starthrower

Getting on board with the Bacewicz quartets. I've seen this CD posted here a few times, so I know some of you are listening. Well I can't praise this recording enough! The sound is superb, and so is the Lutoslawski Quartet! And quartet No. 6 is just about the best thing I've heard all year! Needless to say, I'll be picking up volume 2.


----------



## Pugg

​Stephen Kovacevich - Complete Philips Recordings

*Brahms*: Piano Concerto No. 2 London Symphony Orchestra, Sir Colin Davis


----------



## Becca

Unsuk Chin - _Le Silence des Sirènes_ for soprano and orchestra - 2014
Barbara Hannigan
Gothenburg Symphony Orchestra / Dima Slobodeniouk
(recorded 30 Sept 2015)

Wow, what an incredible vocal tour-de-force ... not that I would expect any different. The text is a collage of Homer's _Odyssey_ and (mostly) a chapter from James Joyce's_ Ulysses_. I will definitely need to listen to this a few more times but it will be worth it.






There is an interesting video on the Digital Concert Hall in which Unsuk Chin & Barbara Hannigan discuss the piece...
https://www.digitalconcerthall.com/en/interview/20450-4


----------



## Pugg

TwoPhotons said:


> Such incredible attention to detail. Makes me fall in love with Beethoven's piano sonatas all over again!


And rightfully so :tiphat:


----------



## Pugg

opus55 said:


> Listened to Puccini's Turandot while playing games. A wonderful day of listening!!


That's exactly what Turandot was thinking, playing games with her prince


----------



## ribonucleic

The Berg violin concerto, fiddled by Anne-Sophie Mutter.


----------



## Pugg

​*Brahms; Piano trio Nr. 3* c-moll op. 101 (disc 2)
Nicholas Angelich, Renaud Capucon, Gautier Capucon


----------



## Grizzled Ghost

Zelenka: Trio Sonatas


----------



## Biwa

Kassia (805-865)

Byzantine hymns by the first female composer of the Occident

Performed by VocaMe


----------



## KenOC

Grizzled Ghost said:


> Zelenka: Trio Sonatas
> 
> View attachment 78235


Yesss!!.....................................................


----------



## Pugg

​*Mendelssohn; Songs without words.
Javier Perianes.
*


----------



## tortkis

Grażyna Bacewicz: Works for Violin and Piano (Chandos)









Sonata No. 4 (1949) for violin and piano
Sonata No. 5 (1951) for violin and piano
Oberek No. 1 (1949) for violin and piano
Sonata No. 2 for Violin Solo (1958)
Partita (1955) for violin and piano
Capriccio (1946) for violin and piano
Polish Capriccio (1949) for solo violin

Joanna Kurkowicz (violin), Gloria Chien (piano)


----------



## OldFashionedGirl

_On Spotify:_







*Carl Stamitz* - Concerto for 2 Clarinets no. 4 in B-Flat Major.
Orchestral Quartet in G Major.
*Johann Stamitz* - Clarinet Concerto in B-Flat Major
Cappella Coloniensis.


----------



## starthrower




----------



## ptr

Becca said:


> Unsuk Chin - _Le Silence des Sirènes_ for soprano and orchestra - 2014
> Barbara Hannigan
> Gothenburg Symphony Orchestra / Dima Slobodeniouk
> (recorded 30 Sept 2015)
> 
> Wow, what an incredible vocal tour-de-force ... not that I would expect any different. The text is a collage of Homer's _Odyssey_ and (mostly) a chapter from James Joyce's_ Ulysses_. I will definitely need to listen to this a few more times but it will be worth it.


I was in the audience, a very interesting experience and I don't even care that much for Chin's music! Hannigan is awesome, sort of Cathy Berberian reborn! (She is currently "Artist in residence" with the orchestra, a very spawning collaboration! In comparison, Kent Nagano (the orchestras main conductor) is an utter bore!)

/ptr


----------



## agoukass

Mahler: Das Klagende Lied

Dose, Tear, Rae Hodgson, CBSO and Chorus / Sir Simon Rattle

I found this to be a very interesting to work because it anticipates many of Mahler's great symphonies. There were echoes of the Second and First here as well as of one of the Ruckert Lieder (Um Mitternacht). The sound is stunning and the soloists are up to par with the difficulties of Mahler's vocal writing.


----------



## Pugg

Whilst the festive season is upon us, so it's time to decorate the house.

Traditionally this is the first recording to play :

​*Leontyne Price* and *Herbert von Karajan *
39 minutes of shear joy


----------



## Biwa

Jean Xavier Lefèvre (1763-1829)

Clarinet Quartets:
No.5 in E flat major
No.6 in B flat major

Clarinet Sonatas 
Op.12 nos. 1-3

Eduard Brunner (clarinet)
Ana Chumachenco (violin)
Hariolf Schlichtig (viola)
Wen-Sinn Yang (cello)
Adrian Oetiker (piano)

Bubbling over with joy, these charming works are beautifully performed and recorded here.


----------



## Pugg

​Massenet; Werther.
Alfredo Kraus/ Tatiana Troyanos et al.
Michel Plasson conducting :tiphat:


----------



## Biwa

Elfrida Andrée (1841-1929)

Complete piano works

Oskar Ekberg (piano)

The piano works of Swedish composer, Elfrida Andrée, are picturesque pieces reminiscent of Robert Schumann and her Norwegian contemporary Edvard Grieg. They are individualistic and attractive and several are here recorded for the first time. They've been lovingly performed by Oskar Ekberg. Very good recording.


----------



## MrTortoise

Grizzled Ghost said:


> Zelenka: Trio Sonatas
> 
> View attachment 78235





KenOC said:


> Yesss!!.....................................................


Yesss!! Yesss!!! Zelenka is a new find for me and I have a hard time containing my enthusiasm! If you enjoy high baroque music and are not familiar with Zelenka, please do yourself a favor and give him a listen.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Schumann; Scenes from Goethe's Faust .*
_Fischer-Dieskau/ Mattis/ Berry/ Gedda et al.
Bernhard Klee_ conducting.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Concluding my Rorem listening today. Despite composing for most genres Rorem's musical reputation largely rests on being a writer of art songs and both sets below are a delight, most of the songs being set to texts by W.H. Auden, Theodore Roethke, Walt Whitman and Witter Bynner. The album for piano comprises of subtle miniatures dedicated to his long-time partner, various friends and family members.

7 Auden Songs for tenor and piano trio (1989), 12 Santa Fe Songs for mezzo-soprano and piano quartet (1979-80), 32 assorted songs for soprano and piano (1947-90), Piano Album I (1978-2001) and Six Friends (2006-07):


----------



## eljr

*Andrea Bocelli
Cinema*


----------



## Fat Bob

Barber: Knoxville Summer of 1915 and Second essay for orchestra.









I only knew Barber's violin concerto but a number of people in the "Composer Guestbook" section of this forum commented on how good "Knoxville" is and after just listening to this recording, I couldn't agree more - though as far as this particular recording is concerned, it's just as well the text is included. The soprano makes a very beautiful sound but her diction isn't the clearest. 
Still a fine disc.


----------



## jim prideaux

on an increasingly cold, late autumnal day in the north east and with my seat at the imminent home match awaiting me how better to prepare than with Sibelius 'En Saga' performed by HvK and the BPO from the 76-81 box!


----------



## Biwa

Mauro Giuliani (1781-1829)

Guitar Concertos:
No.1 in A Major op.30
No.3 in F Major op.70

Claudio Maccari and Paolo Pugliese (guitar)
Ensemble Ottocento
Andrea Rognoni (conductor)


----------



## Pugg

​*Dame Joan Sutherland *;_ Joy to the World._


----------



## Biwa

Gustav Mahler - Symphony No.1 "Titan"

Utah Symphony 
Thierry Fischer (conductor)

A wonderful performance with slightly fast tempos that create a nice sense of drama & excitement...but with plenty of atmosphere. Excellent playing from the Utah Symphony. 
And first-class recording from live performances in September 2014.


----------



## DavidA

Horowitz at the Met 1981


----------



## Pugg

​*Renée Fleming*;* Sacred songs *


----------



## Eramirez156

From CD 19 of the *Decca Wiener Philharmoniker* box set

*Symphony No. 8, in B minor, D759*
*Franz Schubert*









Original *Decca *cover.









*Wiener Philharmoniker*
*Josef Krips*

_Recorded 20-21 March 1969_


----------



## conclass

String Quartet No. 2 - Shostakovich - Borodin Quartet


----------



## bejart

Ignaz Holzbauer (1711-1783): Symphony in D Minor

Michi Gaigg conducting L'Orfeo Barockorchester


----------



## Vasks

_A Cambridge Records LP of a Chamber Symphony, Violin Sonata and String Quartet from the early days of Zwillich_


----------



## DavidA

Chopin Piano concertos

Zimerman / Giulini


----------



## Blancrocher

Walton: Symphony 1, Cello Concerto (Harrell/Rattle); String Quartets (Gabrieli)


----------



## starthrower

Kairos re-issue of the DG recording.


----------



## Pugg

​*Floyd; Susannah* 
*Fleming, Ramey,* Hadley et al ( 2 CDs)
James Conlon conducting.
"private recording"


----------



## Dawood

Further exploration around the map of Mozart. My journey has brought me to









Tis a pleasant land. The air is clear and everything sways sweetly to the gentle appreciation of it's own harmony.

Think I'll stick around...


----------



## bejart

Franz Anton Hoffmeister (1754-1812): Flute Concerto No.24 in D Major

Bruno Meier on flute with the Prague Chamber Orchestra


----------



## Haydn man

For a wet and windy afternoon here in Lancashire


----------



## D Smith

For Saturday symphony - placeholder. Simpson Symphony 4 in lieu of 9. Keable/Kensington. (no picture). I couldn't find Simpson's Symphony No. 9 for streaming so listened to this. I quite liked it, enough to explore this composer more whom I knew nothing about. Thanks, TC for introducing me to another artist!


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 2012.


----------



## brotagonist

I know I saw it here a couple of weeks back, but, with the sheer numbers of things shown, a self-protective and necessary censorship takes over  and it passed into passive recall. Serendipity had me spot it at the library a couple of days ago.










Grażyna Bacewicz
Piano Quintets 1 & 2; Piano Sonata 2
Krystian Zimerman

Marvellous, particularly the two Piano Quintets! Listening, undisturbed and with rapt attention, still in my underwear. No one can disturb my bliss. Breakfast is cooking and an espresso is starting to get cold on the counter. A typically grand Saturday morning!


----------



## Sonata

1,3, 5

Fantastic listening as I wallow in the misery of strep throat on the couch...while I let the TV babysit the kids a little bit! :lol: I mostly joke. I feel warranted to give extra tv time to them while I'm sick because: 1) We're pretty strict on the screen time otherwhise and 2) I'm not getting that much of a break as they are climbing all over me while they watch!


----------



## starthrower

Hats off to Nagano, and Opera De Lyon for this wonderful performance of the complete opera. Poulenc's graceful, uncluttered orchestration, and beautiful vocal lines are a joy to listen to.


----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## Flamme

Luv me some Ruby...


----------



## Tristan

There are so many versions of Les Contes d'Hoffmann that I hardly know which one to choose, but this one ended up being my favorite and the one I've been listening to the past couple of days (it always takes me a while to listen to an opera in full):

*Offenbach* - Les Contes d'Hoffmann


----------



## johnnysc

Brahms - Symphony No. 2

North German Radio Symphony Orchestra/Gunter Wand


----------



## Cosmos

Now: Medtner Piano Concerto 1









After: Bartok Piano Concerto 1


----------



## Iean

Now listening to CD # 2 :angel:


----------



## millionrainbows

Brilliant does it again, with a nice collection of minimal piano. It is well-recorded, and contains many surprises, such as Nietzsche's circular "eternally recurring" piece, composers unknown to me, and the most unusual version of Terry Riley's "In C" that I have encountered.


----------



## tortkis

Karl Amadeus Hartmann (1905 - 1963): Works For Solo Violin - Ingolf Turban (Claves Records)









2 Sonatas for unaccompanied violin (1927)
2 Suites for unaccompanied violin (1927)


----------



## millionrainbows

"Once upon a time, people played the piano..." and I was witness to this, via my mother. Able to play the Chopin Fantasie-Impromptu in C-sharp minor, Op. 66, I was shown the power of music, although in an environment where it was not appreciated, even despised, resented, by the man who wilted vases of flowers when he walked into the room. Still, like a wildflower in a crack of concrete, it managed to live, if not thrive. Now I realize that music is its own reward, self-sufficient, which makes a better person, regardless of the circumstances.


----------



## ribonucleic

Dawood said:


> Further exploration around the map of Mozart. My journey has brought me to
> 
> View attachment 78264
> 
> 
> Tis a pleasant land. The air is clear and everything sways sweetly to the gentle appreciation of it's own harmony.
> 
> Think I'll stick around...


Truly, when I choose to listen to Mozart, as often as not, I'll put on one of the Serenades.


----------



## ribonucleic

It's been unusually wintry here, so some good winter music: the Hamelin performance of Janáček's _On the Overgrown Path_.


----------



## millionrainbows

JohnD said:


> It sure looks like a doorknob to me. What do you think it is? I also see what looks like a door frame.
> 
> I just saw your digital airbrushing. Now Gould is stuck in that room unless he crawls out of the window!


No, no, it's the headboard of the bed where she grasped it in fits of passion...


----------



## Eramirez156

*Lulu Suite
Altenberg Lieder
Three Pieces for Orchestra*
*Alban Berg*









*Margaret Price*
*London Symphony Orchestra*
*Claudio Abbado*









Death mask of Berg cast by Anna Mahler.


----------



## elgar's ghost

tortkis said:


> Karl Amadeus Hartmann (1905 - 1963): Works For Solo Violin - Ingolf Turban (Claves Records)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2 Sonatas for unaccompanied violin (1927)
> 2 Suites for unaccompanied violin (1927)


Nice to see someone else who's got the Hartmann solo violin output. Anyone who likes Hindemith's solo works for strings might want to take a listen to these.


----------



## starthrower

elgars ghost said:


> Nice to see someone else who's got the Hartmann solo violin output. Anyone who likes Hindemith's solo works for strings might want to take a listen to these.


I dig Hartmann! Just got the string quartets on Nimbus.


----------



## millionrainbows

Sheer beauty of the playing, good recording. By "quintet" they mean an extra viola, not a piano. It moves along much more meaningfully for me than the Bruckner symphonies. This is an insight into where he was coming from harmonically.
Any Wagner I can get a hold of, which is quickly ingestible, is good for me. Nice packaging, killer ensemble, and well-worth a dollar.


----------



## jim prideaux

for the umpteenth time I am listening to Madetoja's 1st Symphony as performed by Sakari and an orchestra from Iceland-there is just something about this work that makes it engrossing and fulfilling......and yet I would be hard pushed to say what!


----------



## George O

Nikolai Rimsky-Korssakoff (1844-1908): Sextet in A Major for 2 violins, 2 violas, and 2 cellos

Michail Glinka (1804-1857): Sextet in E flat major for 2 violins, viola, cello, double-bass, and piano

Ensemble Classique Köln

on Schwann Musica Mundi (Düsseldorf, West Germany), from 1981


----------



## Mahlerian

Ockeghem: Missa Mi-Mi
Hilliard Ensemble









Saturday Symphony:
Simpson: Symphony No. 9
Bournemouth Symphony Orchestra, cond. Handley









With special thanks to MagneticGhost!


----------



## conclass

gotta love Arvo!


----------



## millionrainbows

An excellent effort by Anthony Newman. He is at his best when he is taking the music as his own, pushing it beyond the limits of traditionalism or "reverence" normally associated with the instrument. Ignore the stupid Amazon reviews of this recording, which criticize both him and the way he does things. This is Newman as I know him, since the days of vinyl: pants-leg-flapping excitement, pure power! Show off your subwoofers with this one; avoid at all costs if you are a stick in the mud.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Cherubini, Requiem in D minor*


----------



## bejart

Sonata says ---
".... as I wallow in the misery of strep throat ..."

Feel better. The sunny, upbeat nature of Haydn's symphonies should help.

Pierre Vachon (1731-1803): String Quartet in A Major, Op.5, No.1

Quatour Les Adieux: Mary Utiger and Ursula Bundies, violins -- Hajo Bass, viola -- Nicholas Selo, cello


----------



## elgar's ghost

starthrower said:


> I dig Hartmann! Just got the string quartets on Nimbus.


Nice one, S. KAH's output chamber or otherwise isn't large but I haven't been disappointed with anything I've heard by him.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Cherubini, Sonata No. 2 for horn and strings. *

Well, this is great fun. Barry Tuckwell plays with skill but not inhibition, and the orchestra under Sir Neville Marriner is responsive.


----------



## ShropshireMoose

Beethoven: Symphonies 2 and 4/King Stephen Overture London Symphony Orchestra/Pierre Monteux

These amazingly alive performances and wond'rous recordings make many others seem flat by comparison, and the overture is without question the most zestful performance of this piece that I've ever heard. Monteux is a conductor to rejoice in, even 51 years after his death, bravo maestro I say, and then bravo and bravo and bravo again!!


----------



## elgar's ghost

Oops - I forgot to post what I was listening to earlier!

As Nikolai Roslavets follows Ned Rorem in my collection I thought I'd go for it and listen to some of his chamber works. Some composition dates are uncertain.

Piano Trio no.2 (by 1920), no.3 (by 1921), no.4 (by 1921), Violin Sonata no.1 (1913), no.4 (1920), no.6 (1930s), Three Dances for Violin & Piano (by 1923) Cello Sonata no.1 (1921), no.2 (1921-22), Meditation for Cello & Piano (1921), Dances of the White Maidens for Cello & Piano (1912) and Viola Sonata - version for cello and piano (c. 1926):


----------



## tortkis

starthrower said:


> I dig Hartmann! Just got the string quartets on Nimbus.


Hartmann's solo violin pieces are so good that I want to hear that, but I'm thinking to get Zehetmair Quartett's recordings on ECM, because they are easier to obtain on mp3.


----------



## tortkis

Lou Harrison: Labrynth - Maelström Percussion Ensemble (hat[now]ART)









Harrison's percussion works composed between 1939 and 1942.


----------



## Guest

I've liked Newman's music for quite a while--it's muscular, contrapuntal, yet fairly tuneful and tonal. I started with disc one's 12 Preludes and Fugues. These pieces sound ferociously hard to play, but Newman shows no strain, and these are presumably authoritative performances! The sound could be better: the perspective is a bit distant, the dynamic range seems constricted, the piano image is focused right of center, and the mastering level is rather low, so I have to turn up my stereo about 25% louder than usual to get enough impact. Still, the sound is basically clear. I hope the other discs sound better, though.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Cherubini, Mass in F "Di Chimay"*

Apparently Cherubini went to the Chimay estate with writer's block to study botany, when his hostess placed writing paper before him, and the block broke as he wrote the Kyrie while playing pool.


----------



## johnnysc

Mozart - Divertimento, Fugues

Grumiaux Trio


----------



## D Smith

Mahler Symphony No. 8. Bernstein/VPO and a cast of '1000s' This is my go to version and gets me every time. In tears by the end. Recommended.


----------



## conclass

Arvo Part - Fratres


----------



## Biwa

Franz Liszt: Sonata in B minor
Bach: Chaconne (trans. Busoni)
Gounod/Liszt: Waltz from "Faust"
Bach/Liszt: Prelude and fugue in A minor

Polina Leschenko (piano)


----------



## deprofundis

I guess im sleeping whit some * Debussy *tonight ''la mer '' on apex, since it music of victory i followed a rigourous regime since i become a fatso well not that fat but my doctor said i had to take a regime rich in fruits and vedgies, fish, and weat,low in fat everything from cheeze, to snack globally, cut down the sugar( rafine white sugar).I started thursday we are sunday and i lost 6 pds ,oh hell yeah and im starting to feel better.I dont miss pizza and fish n ships after all, in 2 month i will be more skinny
heck im like 5'6 for 182 lbs this mean i have about 20-30 pds to lose, to be healthy and sexier hehe...i will stay strong and wont cheat, yah the best thing in life or frieds but not for your system, not everyday, i had to ban bad fat and lower my colesterol level.What this have to do whit Debussy music well it's victory trough disciple, i will be healthy again trough discipline.Wish me luck guys on TC if i stay strong i could be fit and healthy , cut and slim in just fews month or weeks.

Your favorite cowboy deprofundis :tiphat:


----------



## bejart

Beethoven: Piano Sonata No.15 in D Major, Op.28

John O'Conor, piano


----------



## Pugg

​
PETER TCHAIKOVSKY;Symphony No. 3 • Symphony No. 4 in F minor, op. 36 (Movt. I)


----------



## helenora

Pugg said:


> ​
> PETER TCHAIKOVSKY;Symphony No. 3 • Symphony No. 4 in F minor, op. 36 (Movt. I)


why is there no *no. 5*?


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1953.


----------



## Vaneyes

ShropshireMoose said:


> View attachment 78284
> 
> 
> Beethoven: Symphonies 2 and 4/King Stephen Overture London Symphony Orchestra/Pierre Monteux
> 
> These amazingly alive performances and wond'rous recordings make many others seem flat by comparison, and the overture is without question the most zestful performance of this piece that I've ever heard. Monteux is a conductor to rejoice in, even 51 years after his death, bravo maestro I say, and then bravo and bravo and bravo again!!


Welcome back, Moose.


----------



## Pugg

helenora said:


> why is there no *no. 5*?


There is one, on another disc :tiphat:


----------



## helenora

Pugg said:


> There is one, on another disc :tiphat:


good!  my favorite one from Tchaikovsky, it changed from 6th to 5th


----------



## Pugg

Manxfeeder said:


> *Cherubini, Mass in F "Di Chimay"*
> 
> Apparently Cherubini went to the Chimay estate with writer's block to study botany, when his hostess placed writing paper before him, and the block broke as he wrote the Kyrie while playing pool.
> 
> View attachment 78287


Cherubini's masses are popular suddenly


----------



## Vaneyes

Eramirez156 said:


> *Lulu Suite
> Altenberg Lieder
> Three Pieces for Orchestra*
> *Alban Berg*
> 
> View attachment 78277
> 
> 
> *Margaret Price*
> *London Symphony Orchestra*
> *Claudio Abbado*
> 
> View attachment 78278
> 
> 
> Death mask of Berg cast by *Anna Mahler*.


"As well as sculpting successfully in stone, Anna Mahler produced bronze heads of many of the musical giants of the 20th century including Arnold Schönberg,Alban Berg, Artur Schnabel, Otto Klemperer, Bruno Walter, Rudolf Serkin andEileen Joyce.[SUP][4]"--Wikipedia

[/SUP]Anna with Groucho (January 2, 1952, audio only)...Anna said the magic word.


----------



## Vaneyes

JohnD said:


> Looks good! But I'm trying to remember the last time I saw a doorknob on an album cover.


Back cover will have to do.


----------



## Pugg

​*Schumann; piano quintet*
Emerson string quartet :tiphat:


----------



## Pugg

Next on, my favourite Sunday morning disc.

​*Vivaldi; Gloria*
_Berganza/ Valentinni-Terrani.
Riccardo Muti_ conducting


----------



## starthrower

Vaneyes said:


> Back cover will have to do.


I love that Morrison Hotel remix CD with the bonus tracks! That music sounds like it was recorded yesterday!


----------



## Pugg

​*Christmas treasures by RCA Living stereo *
Lanza/ Price/ Anderson et al.


----------



## Pugg

​*Verdi; Un Giorno di Regno.*
_Norman/Cossotto/Carreras/Wixell.
Lamberto Gardelli _conducting


----------



## helenora

after Pugg's posts decided to listen to opera, well, some arias. nice stuff for the weekend


----------



## TurnaboutVox

*Stravinsky
Symphony in three movements
Symphony of Psalms
Symphony in C*
Rundfunkchor Berlin, BPO, Simon Rattle [Warner Classics, 2008]

Which I heard on Spotify a few weeks ago. I was impressed and ordered the CD, so it is now my new disc of the week. Good performances here, in a rather dry acoustic.


----------



## AClockworkOrange

*Franz Schubert: The Complete Piano Sonatas 'Played on Period Instruments'*
_CD1: Sonatas - _

_No.1 in E Major, D157_
_No.9 in B Major, D575_
_No.2 in C Major, D279/D346_
Paul Badura-Skoda







I'm only just digging into these recordings and I have to say that I love the use of period fortepianos. It enhances the listening experience very much indeed. I am no fanatic for HIP - more moderate at best on a case by case basis but when it comes to keyboard works I am increasingly preferring HIP keyboards. Not to the point of exclusivity however - recordings such Angela Hewitt and Glenn Gould's JS Bach still shine most brightly for me for example.

So with that being said, this set will sit most comfortably alongside Alfred Brendel's wonderful recordings of Schubert's incredible Sonatas.


----------



## conclass

Mr. de Sainte Colombe - Pièces de Viole


----------



## Pugg

​
_Stephen Kovacevich_ - Complete Philips Recordings

*Brahms:* Variations and Fugue on a Theme by Handel op.24, Klavierstücke op. 117 & 119 [Analogue


----------



## Balthazar

Pugg said:


> *Pavel Haas* (1899-1944)String quartets Nr.1 & 3
> *Janacek*: Streichquartett Nr. 1 "Kreutzersonate"
> 
> _Pavel Haas Quartet_


That is such a great recording of the Janáček! (I figured the middle album would be your top choice...)


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

G. F. Händel - Concerti Grossi, Op. 3 - Concerto Grosso in B-Flat Major, Op. 3 No. 2, HWV 313; 
Concerto Grosso in B-Flat Major, Op. 3 No. 1, HWV 312 (Julia Schröder; Kammerorchester Basel).









Excellent and very enthusiastic hip ensemble, fresh and transparent sound. Coming back to good old Handel .
I have to say that Handel's and Telemann's concerto styles are quite similar - focused more or instrumental colour than on contrapuntal writing, as in Bach's concertos. I'll need to check out Fasch, his concertos, from the samples I've heard at least, also have this type of feel.


----------



## Balthazar

Kivimees said:


> The only Milhaud CD in my meager collection:
> 
> View attachment 78191
> 
> 
> I bought it for its Violin Sonata and Suite.
> 
> Recommendations for other CDs?


I enjoy this 2-disc set of the piano concertos and other piano/orchestra works.










Also his opera trilogy _L'Orestie d'Eschyle_.


----------



## Pugg

Balthazar said:


> I enjoy this 2-disc set of the piano concertos and other piano/orchestra works.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also his opera trilogy _L'Orestie d'Eschyle_.




It's gonna be a very poor Christmas thanks to you lot.


----------



## Pugg

​*Mozart; arias
Lucia Popp.*


----------



## omega

*Shostakovich*
_Symphony No.5_
Vassily Petrenko | Liverpool Philharmonic Orchestra


----------



## Balthazar

Not much time for solo listening over the holiday. But my sister is in the midst of a J. S. Bach infatuation so, among many other things, we listened to his monumental solo works (several times over).

*J. S. Bach ~ Sonatas and Partitas for Solo Violin.* Gidon Kremer in an impassioned reading.

*J. S. Bach ~ The Well-Tempered Clavier.* Glenn Gould's classic recording.

*J. S. Bach ~ Cello Suites.* Steven Isserlis on this wonderfully recorded set.


----------



## Pugg

​_Sound of Christmas.
Various artist. _


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Cherubini, Mass in F, "Di Chimay"*

This is my second time through. Written in the Classical style, it is full of lovely melodies.


----------



## bejart

Antonio Vivaldi (1678-1741): Cello Sonata No.8 in A Minor

L'Ecole D'Orphee: Susan Sheppard, cello -- Lucy Carolan, harpsichord -- Jane Coe, cello continuo


----------



## MrTortoise

Johann Sebastian Bach

Cantata 'Wie schön leuchtet der Morgenstern' BWV 1

John Eliot Gardiner and his crew


----------



## Cosmos

Sunrise music: drank some coffee and started getting things together for the last two weeks of the semester with Brahms' String Quartet in Bb










Now to one of my old, very colorful, favorites: Tchaikovsky's Concert Fantasy for piano & orchestra


----------



## johnnysc

Bruckner - Messe Nr. 3 f-Moll

Stuttgart Radio Symphony Orchestra/Helmuth Rilling


----------



## Pugg

​*Rossini: Mosè in Egitto.*
_Raimondi/Nimsgern. Anderson.
Claudio Scimone _conducting


----------



## Vasks

_Musique concrete by Xenakis....Bohor I, Concret P-H II, Diamorphoses, Orient-Occident III_


----------



## Haydn man

Pugg said:


> ​_Sound of Christmas.
> Various artist. _


But it's still only November!


----------



## TurnaboutVox

*Harrison Birtwistle
The Tree of Strings
9 Movements for String Quartet*
Arditti Quartet [Aeon, 2012]

Actually, does it get much better than this? Birtwistle's two fine modern / contemporary works for string quartet are impassioned and striking, and of course the Arditti Quartet are persuasive advocates. Played on the big hi-fi in defiance of the howling, freezing gale outside! I'm in heaven (even if Mrs Vox isn't).

This partially makes up for deciding against going to hear the Ardittis perform in Huddersfield today - I went to see the Quatuor Diotima yesterday instead.


----------



## starthrower

The two one act operas conducted by Lorin Maazel.

L'Heure Espagnole (The Spanish Hour)
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/L'heure_espagnole

L'Enfant Et Les Sortileges (The Child And The Spells)
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/L'enfant_et_les_sortilèges


----------



## Fat Bob

The Horn Concertos from this set.









Just the thing to brighten up a dark, wet and windy November day while preparing the Sunday roast.


----------



## starthrower

TurnaboutVox said:


> *Harrison Birtwistle
> The Tree of Strings
> 9 Movements for String Quartet*
> Arditti Quartet [Aeon, 2012]
> 
> Actually, does it get much better than this? Birtwistle's two fine modern / contemporary works forstring quartet are impassioned and striking, and of course the Arditti Quartet are persuasive advocates. Played on the big hi-fi in defiance of the howling, freezing gale outside! I'm in heaven (even if Mrs Vox isn't).
> 
> This partially makes up for deciding against going the see the Ardittis perform in Huddersfield today - I went to see the Quatuor Diotima yesterday instead.


I haven't heard those yet. Will have to look them up. But I do have some new quartet CDs of Hartmann, and Rihm I'm going to listen to.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

Rihm's (and Henze's) string quartets are near the top of my shopping list, Starthrower.


----------



## DiesIraeCX

*Morton Feldman*: _Rothko Chapel_, 1971 (Sarah Rothenberg, Steven Schick, Kim Kashkashian - Houston Chamber Choir with conductor, Robert Simpson)

Picked up this new recording from Cactus Music here in Houston. It was a shot in the dark since I'm not very familiar with any of the music on it, but I'm enjoying it, especially the Feldman. I kinda had to buy it, the Houston Museum of Fine Arts still has the Mark Rothko exhibit on display, it's played by the Houston Chamber Choir, etc., the actual Rothko Chapel is here in Houston, not too far from where I live. I love my city.


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

Felix Mendelssohn-Bartholdy - Piano Concerto No. 1 in G minor, Op. 25; Piano Concerto No. 2 in D minor, Op. 40 (Murray Perahia; Sir Neville Marriner; Academy of St. Martin in the Fields).

Prelude and Fugue, Op. 35 No. 1; Variations Sérieuses, Op. 54 (Murray Perahia).









Excellent music and playing - always liked Perahia's elegant, graceful and lyrical style. The pieces themselves are masterfully composed - lyrical, emotionally gripping and yet very structurally cohesive and varied.


----------



## Morimur




----------



## starthrower

TurnaboutVox said:


> Rihm's (and Henze's) string quartets are near the top of my shopping list, Starthrower.


I've been keeping an eye open for a good price on a used set of the Henze quartets. I paid a lot for a new copy of Rihm's 1-4 from Presto Classical. I had to have it for the 3rd quartet. Hopefully I like the others too.


----------



## LHB

What a belter.


----------



## drpraetorus

Bach, The Art of the Fugue


----------



## D Smith

My big work for today; Bruckner Symphony No. 5. Jochum/BPO. Another fine performance from this complete set.


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1987/8.


----------



## Vaneyes

For *Donizetti* birthday (1797), and *Puccini* death day (1924).


----------



## Morimur

Vaneyes said:


> For *Donizetti* birthday (1797), and *Puccini* death day (1924).


You listen to some weird stuff, Vaneyes.


----------



## pmsummer

DARKNESS INTO LIGHT
_The Bridegroom & Other Works_
*John Tavener*
Anonymous 4
Chilingirian Quartet

_Harmonia Mundi_


----------



## Sonata

Some minimalism for a lazy day.


----------



## Gouldanian

The Second Viennese School graduates (Berg Krenek and Webern)


----------



## jim prideaux

Jansons and the Oslo Philharmonic performing Dvorak's 7th and 8th Symphonies......

(disappointing that he has apparently not recorded the 6th even though he has recorded the other mid/later symphonies)


----------



## joen_cph

Some Trout Quintet recordings, when deservedly relaxing after the final one of some public lectures I had the opportunity to give.









Rouvier, Kantorow etc. /Forlane CD









Richter, Borodin /EMI









Schnabel, Onnou etc. (1935) /TIM 10 CD

They are all good.

Rouvier etc. is very playful and nuanced, Richter etc. is broader and more serious and symphonic. 
Schnabel´s is well played and has better sound than I expected, even in this low-budget transfer.

Should I pick just one, I might go for Rouvier´s.


----------



## Iean

complete orchestral version :angel:


----------



## MagneticGhost

The brilliant thing about these mega boxes is you pull out something that you'd never normally listen to and get totally blown away. Great disc of ebullient fun


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1994.


----------



## Blancrocher

Carter: Clarinet Concerto, Symphonia (Collins/Knussen)


----------



## ArtMusic




----------



## pmsummer

ON THE WAY TO BETHLEHEM
_Music of the Medieval Pilgrim_
14th-15th Century English, Macedonian, Syrian, Croatian, Turkish, Flemish
*Ensemble Oni Wytars
Ensemble Unicorn*

_Naxos_


----------



## bejart

Antonio Cartelliei (1772-1807): Divertimento in E Flat

Dieter Klocker leading Consortium Classicum


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 2011.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Mendelssohn, Symphony No. 2*

This is the recording which spurred the purchase (with the addition of the Bruckner symphonies). To my ears, it all comes together here.


----------



## omega

DiesIraeCX said:


> *Morton Feldman*: _Rothko Chapel_, 1971 (Sarah Rothenberg, Steven Schick, Kim Kashkashian - Houston Chamber Choir with conductor, Robert Simpson)
> 
> Picked up this new recording from Cactus Music here in Houston. It was a shot in the dark since I'm not very familiar with any of the music on it, but I'm enjoying it, especially the Feldman. I kinda had to buy it, the Houston Museum of Fine Arts still has the Mark Rothko exhibit on display, it's played by the Houston Chamber Choir, etc., the actual Rothko Chapel is here in Houston, not too far from where I live. I love my city.


The _Guardian_ wrote a very enthousiastic review (5*) about this recording; so it is really worth it?


----------



## jim prideaux

Schubert 8th Symphony and 'Grand Duo' performed by Abbado and the COE....


----------



## KenOC

Shostakovich, Piano Concertos and Quintet. Bronfman, Salonen, LA Phil, and Juilliard Quartet. Absolutely bubbling and intense by turns, with great sound. Easy to recommend this.


----------



## Eramirez156

*Symphony No.4 in G*
*Gustav Mahler*









*Teresa Stich-Randall*
*Wiener Symhoniker*
*Otto Klemperer *

_Recorded live 21 April 1955, Musikverein, Vienna_


----------



## Manxfeeder

DiesIraeCX said:


> [The Houston Museum of Fine Arts still has the Mark Rothko exhibit on display.


You lucky dog! I'd love to see that.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Mendelssohn, Symphony No. 4*


----------



## johnnysc

Classic Marches - Berlioz,Beethoven, Strauss, Elgar, etc.

St. Louis Symphony/Slatkin

left, right, left, right, right, le....oh damn


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Schoenberg, Pelleas und Melisande*


----------



## Guest

Manxfeeder said:


> *Schoenberg, Pelleas und Melisande*


Capricious!!!!!


----------



## Biwa

Johannes Brahms - Ein Deutsches Requiem

Hans Hotter
Elisabeth Schwarzkopf 
Singverein der Gesellschaft der Musikfreunde in Wien
Wiener Philharmoniker 
Herbert von Karajan (conductor)

Recorded: October 1947


----------



## AClockworkOrange

Presently I am luxuriating in Beethoven's Symphony No.2 performed by Otto Klemperer & the Philharmonia. I had honestly forgotten how much I enjoyed Klemperer's recording of this piece. Clear and beautifully structured, gloriously performed and recorded - it ranks very highly for me.

The tempi don't feel sluggish in even the slightest, not as quick as many HIP informed recordings today and all the better for it. It is detailed, balanced and paced naturally. Thoroughly enjoyable.


----------



## pmsummer

*Continuing my Advent programming.*










ILLUMINA
_The Theme of Light in the Christian Tradition_
*Einojuhani Rautavaara, György Ligeti, William Byrd, Anonymous, Hildegard of Bingen, Thomas Tallis, Robert White, Sergei Rachmaninov, John Rutter, Gustav Holst, Giovanni Palestrina, Josquin Des Préz, Alexander Gretchaninov, Peter Ilyich Tchaikovsky, William Henry Harris, Charles Wood*
Choir of Clare College, Cambridge
Timothy Brown - director

_Collegium_


----------



## George O

Jean Sibelius (1865-1957): Violin Concerto in D minor, op 47

Pyotr Ilyich Tchaikovsky (1840-1893): Violin Concerto in D major, op 35

Kyung-Wha Chung, violin
The London Symphony Orchestra / André Previn

on London (NYC; record made in England), from 1970

5 stars


----------



## pmsummer

DiesIraeCX said:


> *Morton Feldman*: _Rothko Chapel_, 1971 (Sarah Rothenberg, Steven Schick, Kim Kashkashian - Houston Chamber Choir with conductor, Robert Simpson)
> 
> Picked up this new recording from Cactus Music here in Houston. It was a shot in the dark since I'm not very familiar with any of the music on it, but I'm enjoying it, especially the Feldman. I kinda had to buy it, the Houston Museum of Fine Arts still has the Mark Rothko exhibit on display, it's played by the Houston Chamber Choir, etc., the actual Rothko Chapel is here in Houston, not too far from where I live. I love my city.


I had intended to attend that performance, perhaps to lend my cough to the 'chapel's' acoustics. Pleased that they captured the performance, although perhaps it's a 'closed' performance that was recorded. This disc is on my list.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Anton Bruckner, Gebet und Halleluja*


----------



## tortkis

Lillian Fuchs (1902-1995): Complete Music For Unaccompanied Viola - Jeanne Mallow (Naxos)









Sixteen Fantasy Etudes (1959)
Sonata Pastorale for Unaccompanied Viola (1956)
Fifteen Characteristic Studies for Viola (1965)
Twelve Caprices for Viola (1950)

Recorded 2003. Jeanne Mallow is the composer's granddaughter.


----------



## Guest

Sonata No.21 today. Sublime.


----------



## Blancrocher

Carter: Oboe Concerto, Esprit Rude/Esprit Doux, A Mirror On Which To Dwell, Penthode (Boulez)


----------



## ribonucleic

The 1981 recording of Pierre Boulez's _Pli Selon Pli_.









Spooky! Reminds me of Leonard Rosenman's score for _Beneath the Planet of the Apes_.


----------



## bejart

Joseph Myslivecek (1737-1781): Symphony in A Major, F 27

Matthias Bamert conducting the London Mozart Players


----------



## hpowders

Shostakovich, Symphony No. 4
Eugene Ormandy, Philadelphia Orchestra

Shostakovich Symphony No. 8
Bernard Haitink, Concertgebouw Orchestra of Amsterdam

Two great symphonies packing enormous emotional wallop and devastating in impact.

Two astonishing hours this afternoon. Unforgettable.


----------



## KenOC

Takemitsu, Spirit Garden (and other works). Ryusuke Numajiri with the Tokyo Metropolitan Symphony Orchestra.


----------



## conclass

Guerra Peixe - Concertino for Violin and Orchestra (1972)

I don't know if i'll be breaking any rules but here's a little taste of the concertino:


----------



## pmsummer

MUSIC FOR COMPLINE
*Thomas Tallis, William Byrd, John Sheppard, Robert White, Hugh Aston*
Stile Antico

_Harmonia Mundi_


----------



## bejart

Karl Ditters von Dittersdorf (1739-1799): String Quartet No.4 in C Major

Franz Schubert Quartet: Florian Zwiauer and Harvey Thurmer, violins -- Hartmut Pascher, viola -- Vincent Stadlimair, cello


----------



## joen_cph

bejart said:


> Karl Ditters von Dittersdorf (1739-1799): String Quartet No.4 in C Major
> 
> Franz Schubert Quartet: Florian Zwiauer and Harvey Thurmer, violins -- Hartmut Pascher, viola -- Vincent Stadlimair, cello


One cannot but be impressed by your very encyclopedic collection of 18th-century music ... . 
I hope some day to be able to visit Dittersdorf´s Castle in Czechia http://www.zamek-cervenalhota.eu/photogallery/, http://www.zamek-cervenalhota.eu/history/history-of-the-castle/


----------



## Guest

"Miroirs" today. Atmospheric playing beautifully captured by the engineer.


----------



## Blancrocher

Walton: String Quartets (Gabrieli)


----------



## helenora

*JSBach Concerto in d-minor BWV 1052* with Trevor Pinnock. After a long pause , not listening anything for Klavier by Bach for a long time, it sounds super modern. I want to say that Bach sounds as if he anticipated the way of living in our epoch


----------



## Pugg

​*Ravel:* Daphnis et Chloé: Suite No. 2
*Roussel:* Bacchus et Ariade, Suite No. 2


----------



## Pugg

Haydn man said:


> But it's still only November!


It is advent, so one is allowed to play this now .


----------



## Pugg

MagneticGhost said:


> The brilliant thing about these mega boxes is you pull out something that you'd never normally listen to and get totally blown away. Great disc of ebullient fun


Hallelujah to this, a whole new world opens in those boxes :cheers:


----------



## Weston

*A Sweet Suite of Suites*

*Holst: A Moorside Suite *
David Lloyd-Jones / Northern Sinfonia










Very English and much closer to Vaughan Williams than to The Planets. Still many of the Holst signature phrasing is evident.

*Dyson: Children's Suite after Walter de la Mare*
Richard Hickox / City of London Sinfonia










Almost too sweet. Sometimes I think composers get childhood all wrong, thinking it's always about sweetness and light. While my childhood was wonderful, I don't remember it being saccharine. Was yours? But the work does eventually embark on something more adventurous.

*Ravel: Daphnis et Chloé Suite No. 2*
Yannick Nézet-Séguin / Rotterdam Philharmonic Orchestra










Following Pugg purely by coincidence. I have two versions of the Suite No. 2, but nothing of Suite No. 1. Oh well. I always found this exotic, in the spirit of 19th century orientalism, but also very much of the 20th century too.

Well, I stayed up way too late listening to these, but it's my civic duty.


----------



## Pugg

​
Disc: 10
1. Liebestraum No. 3
2. Gnomenreigen, S 145/2
3. Etudes de Concert: Un Sospiro
4. Funérailles in F minor, S 173/7
5. Campanella in G-Sharp minor S. 141/3
6. Waldesrauschen in A-Flat Major, S. 145/1
7. Grand Galop Chromatique in E-Flat Major, S. 219
8. Rhapsodie Espagnole
9. Tannhäuser / Overture


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mahler; Symphony 8 
Sir George Solti
Brand new on 180 gram vinyl 
*


----------



## tortkis

Michael Hersch: Cello Sonatas Nos. 1 & 2 for Unaccompanied Cello - Daniel Gaisford (Vanguard Classics)









Sonata No. 1 for Unaccompanied Cello (1994)
Sonata No. 2 for Unaccompanied Cello (2000)

Very good contemplative music for cello. This is Hersch's Complete Works for Solo String Instruments, Volume I. Volume II (the wreckage of flowers) contains the works for solo violin and Sonata for violin and piano.


----------



## Badinerie

Pugg said:


> ​
> *Mahler; Symphony 8
> Sir George Solti
> Brand new on 180 gram vinyl
> *


Wow! must sound wonderful!

Meanwhile...this morning..


----------



## Pugg

​
*Liszt*; _various composer transcriptions_
Jean-Yves Thibaudet


----------



## Itullian

Camille Saint-Saens: Violin Sonata #1 in d Op 75 
Midori, violin
Robert McDonald, piano

Sony 89699 
KUSC.ORG


----------



## Itullian

Maurice Ravel: Une barque sur l'ocean 
Boston Symphony Orchestra / Seiji Ozawa 
Pentatone 5186 204 
KUSC.ORG


----------



## conclass

Some "exorcism" to start the day









John Adams - Harmonielehre


----------



## Itullian

Joseph Haydn: Symphony #91 in Eb HOB 91 
Orpheus Chamber Orchestra 
DG 437783 
KUSC.ORG


----------



## Pugg

​
*Puccini; Il Trittico.*
_Freni/Nucci/ Alagna _and a small appearance of _Elena Soulitis_.
_Bruno Bartoletti conducting _


----------



## Itullian

Johannes Brahms: Piano Concerto #1 in d Op.15 
Dresden State Orchestra / Christian Thielemann 
Maurizio Pollini, piano

DG B0016120-02 
KUSC.ORG


----------



## Itullian

Antonin Dvorak: Symphony #7 in d Op 70 
London Symphony Orchestra / Antal Dorati 
Mercury Living Presence 434312 
KUSC.ORG


----------



## MrTortoise

For a belated Saturday Symphony

Robert Simpson

Symphony No. 9

Bournemouth Symphony Orchestra
Vernon Handley, cond.

Thanks MagneticGhost :tiphat:


----------



## Pugg

​
CD 6: 1994 Remastered
Samuel Barber - Antony And Cleopatra, Op. 40:
1. Give Me Some Music
2. Give Me My Robe
3. Knoxville: Summer Of 1915, Op. 24


----------



## MrTortoise

Johann Pachebel

Various Organ works

Antoine Bouchard, organ


----------



## bejart

JS Bach: English Suite No.3 in G Minor, BWV808

Murray Perahia, piano


----------



## AClockworkOrange

*Gustav Mahler: Symphony No.6 (Live)*
Klaus Tennstedt & the London Philharmonic Orchestra






​
Klaus Tennstedt is my preferred Mahler conductor by a considerable stretch, ahead of Bernstein, Barbirolli, Klemperer and Walter though the order after Tennstedt varies depending on the Symphony and my mood.

The only thing better than Tennstedt is the studio is Tennstedt recorded live in concert. This is an excellent recording.


----------



## Blancrocher

Scarlatti: Sonatas (Queffélec)


----------



## johnnysc

Mozart - Symphonies 35 & 41

Vienna Philharmonic/Bernstein


----------



## Pugg

​*Carlo Bergonzi;* Christmas songs


----------



## helenora

*JSBach Concerto for Violin and Oboe in c minor BWV 1060*. I'm mesmerized with Adagio or may be it's due to oboe which I love very much. Listening to his violin concertos as well. Today it's Bach's day for me


----------



## realdealblues

*Anton Bruckner:*
Symphony No. 5 in B-flat major, WAB 105 [Rec. 1967]

View attachment 78341


Otto Klemperer/New Philharmonia Orchestra

Klemperer let the finale get a little bogged down and lost momentum, which I think was primarily due to his age at this point, but other than that still a fun listen.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Gottfried August Homilius ; Christmas Oratorio.*

Marvellous recording.:tiphat:


----------



## pmsummer

*Jordi Savall*
Early Music Late
 Listen in pop-out player
Presented by Simon Heighes.
Catalan viola da gamba virtuoso Jordi Savall plays works by Marais, Sainte-Colombe and Bach, in a concert recorded at the Fundacion Juan March in Madrid.

BBC Radio 3


----------



## Orfeo

*Carl August Nielsen*
Opera in three acts "Maskarade."
-Aage Haugland, Susanne Resmark, Skovlus, et al.
-The Danish National Radio Symphony Orchestra & Choir/Ulf Schirmer.

*Jean Sibelius*
Four Legends from the Kalevala, op. 22.
Tapiola, op. 122*
-The Philadelphia Orchestra/Eugene Ormandy.
-The Helsinki Philharmonic Orchestra/Paavo Berglund.*

*Eduard Tubin*
Sonatas I & II.
Six Preludes, Suite on Estonian Shepard Melodies, Ballad (after Mart Saar).
-Vardo Rumessen, piano.

*Erland von Koch*
Nordic Capriccio.
Suite no. I from ballet "Cinderella."
-The Swedish Radio Symphony Orchestra/B Tommy Andersson.


----------



## Vaneyes

Sampling for *Alkan *birthday (1813).


----------



## elgar's ghost

After a couple of hours of non-CM listening earlier this morning I'm setting myself up with a mixed bag for this afternoon.

Alexander Mosolov - String Quartet no.1 op.24 (1926), Nikolai Roslavets - String Quartets nos. 1 (1913) & 3 (1920) and Lev Knipper - String Quartet no.3 (no date available - presumably 1920s or early 1930s):










Astor Piazzolla - 15 Tangos (no dates available):










Arvo Pärt - Tabula Rasa for Two Solo Violins, Prepared Piano and Chamber Orchestra (1977), Collage on B-A-C-H for Strings, Oboe, Harpsichord & Piano (1964) and Symphony no.3 (1971):


----------



## realdealblues

*Camille Saint-Saens:*
Piano Concerto No. 4 in C minor, Op. 44 [Rec. 1961]
Piano: Robert Casadesus

Introduction And Rondo Capriccioso [Rec. 1964]
Violin: Zino Francescatti
*
Claude Debussy:*
Premiere Rhapsodie [Rec. 1961]
Clarinet: Stanley Drucker

Rhapsodie Pour Saxophone [Rec. 1961]
Saxophone: Sigurd Rascher

*Gabriel Faure:*
Ballade in F-sharp major, Op. 19 [Rec. 1961]
Piano: Robert Casadesus

View attachment 78342


Leonard Bernstein/New York Philharmonic

Everything on this disc is great with excellent soloists! Some beautiful stuff here.


----------



## Pugg

​*Debussy: Pelléas et Mélisande*
_Spoorenberg/Maurane/ London/Hoekman.
Ernest Ansermet_ conducting.
( Vinyl )


----------



## Gouldanian

Blancrocher said:


> View attachment 78338
> 
> 
> Scarlatti: Sonatas (Queffélec)


One of the most underrated keyboard composers.


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1996.


----------



## Vaneyes

Manxfeeder said:


> You lucky dog! I'd love to see that.


My one visit at that museum...

Splendors of Ancient Egypt, September 22, 1996 through March 30, 1997


----------



## jim prideaux

jim prideaux said:


> Schubert 8th Symphony and 'Grand Duo' performed by Abbado and the COE....


have now listened to this a number of times and to these ears it may well be relatively disappointing in comparison with the earlier symphonies in this cycle-anyway I have the Anima Eterna recordings on the way and they are primarily concerned with Schuberts music without the 'intervention'of Brahms-should be interesting!

Atterberg-'Dollar Symphony'-Jarvi and the Gothenburg S.O........marvellous!


----------



## johnnysc

Beethoven - Symphony No. 9

NDR Symphony Orchestra/Gunter Wand


----------



## Easy Goer

Enrico Caruso - Operatic Aria (1904-1920)


----------



## deprofundis

Im lisening to our friend here* Gesualdo *on musique d'abord this is the responsoria but it also feature motets , this said, it's awesome, it conducted by none other than Phillipe Herreweghe ,than we have Sandro Gorli wich is pleasantly dark and haunting.
Than on another repertoire i will be lisening to le pierrot lunaire by* Schoenberg*, just to get into our era, once again it's on music d'abord and conducted by philipe Herreweghe, im starting to like musique d'abord nice job guys.Why zoom from one era to the other, because i mesure the paralel and corelation on both Gesualdo and Schoenberg ...

:tiphat:


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Bought for 1p + postage from Amazon Marketplace, and worth, well, every penny!

Too bad Battle allegedly got a little large for her rather small boots. She has a lovely light, high soprano voice, with not the hint of tarnish at the top of the range, and a winning personality. Superb in the coloratura items, she also sings feelingly in an arai like Bach's _Seufzer, Tranen, Kummer, Not_. Stunning playing from Marsalis too.


----------



## Mahlerian

Simpson: Symphony No. 9
Bournemouth Symphony Orchestra, cond. Handley









Chin: Le Silence des Sirenes
Barbara Hannigan, Gothenburg Symphony Orchestra, cond. Slobodeniouk

Hannigan is an enthralling artist, and the piece reminds me of Chin's earlier Akrostichon-wortspiel for chamber ensemble and soprano in its alternations of playfulness and violence, stillness and agitation.


----------



## Wood

BEETHOVEN: Piano Sonatas 1-32 by variously:

Yukio Yukoyama










Robert Casadesus










Justus Frantz

Gerhard Oppitz










Vladimir Horowitz










Charles Rosen


----------



## schigolch




----------



## eljr

*Kristjan Järvi / Anne Akiko Meyers
The Kristjan Järvi Sound Project: Arvo Pärt - Passacaglia*


----------



## eljr

*Miguel Harth Bedoya / Norwegian Radio Orchestra
Jimmy López: Perú Negro; Synesthésie; Lord of the Air; América Salvaje*


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1987/8.


----------



## AClockworkOrange

*Bruckner: Symphony No.6*
Sir Georg Solti & the Chicago Symphony Orchestra 





​
CD2 from the Decca Analogue collection. Solti's Bruckner is new to me but as I make my way through the first movement I am certainly enjoying it. An interesting alternative.

To be honest, I do not really know many Solti recordings beyond his Ring Cycle recordings and some of his Strauss (Elektra and Salome) - so mainly from Operatic sources plus Mahler's Eighth. I gather that Solti has a negative reputation for some as being heavy handed. I haven't heard enough to comment there but I am finding this recording very enjoyable so far. It feels as natural in pacing as Celibidache's - which needless to say is a very different but very satisfying approach. It doesn't feel forced in any direction so far, it simply flows.

Unless the wheels fly off spectacularly, this will be a recording I will likely rate highly. Hopefully the latter will come to pass - rather than the former.


----------



## Easy Goer

Joseph Martin Kraus - Olympie Overture & Symphonies Vol. 1. The Swedish Chamber Orchestra Petter Sundkvist.


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded Jan/Feb 1958 at American Legion Hall, Hollywood, CA. Reissue Engineer (1995): Rob Rapley. Essential.


----------



## tortkis

Carlo Alfredo Piatti (1822-1901): 12 Caprices for Solo Cello, Op. 25 - Carmine Miranda (Navona)


----------



## Wood

MASCAGNI: Cavalleria Rusticana (Callas, di Stefano, La Scala, Serafin)










I like this opera, and it is the only version I have. Unfortunately I fell asleep and missed the central hour (!) so am trying to make up for it by listening to Voi lo sapete and the Intermezzo on a loop whilst I wake up, update my status on TC, and make my dinner.


----------



## Figleaf

Wood said:


> MASCAGNI: Cavalleria Rusticana (Callas, di Stefano, La Scala, Serafin)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like this opera, and it is the only version I have. Unfortunately I fell asleep and missed the central hour (!) so am trying to make up for it by listening to Voi lo sapete and the Intermezzo on a loop whilst I wake up, update my status on TC, and make my dinner.


I'd have gone for the Siciliana myself, but then I'm not a soprano person like you are:










Enjoy your dinner :wave:


----------



## johnnysc

Dvorak - Piano Concerto

Sviatoslav Richter

Bavarian Radio Orchestra/Kleiber


----------



## EDaddy

Been off the grid for the last few days exploring the wilds of Maui in an awesome camper van named Moku, which is Hawaiin for "boat". My landlady offered it up for me to enjoy because, well... she's fabulous like that. This is the view I woke up to from the van this morning:


http://postimage.org/

I was listening to this:


http://postimage.org/

Schubert's Symphony #8
Munch & the BSO


----------



## KenOC

Bernstein's Serenade after Plato's "Symposium," Gidon Kremer violin, Israel Philharmonic, Leonard Bernstein conducting. This 1954 work wears its age well after 60 years.


----------



## conclass

Symphony No. 1, 3, 10


----------



## elgar's ghost

It's the Arvo & George Show tonight. 

Fratres - for Strings & Percussion, for Violin, Strings & Percussion, for String Quartet, for Cello & Piano, for 8 Cellos and for Wind Octet & Percussion (all 1977-1992), Festina lente for Strings & Harp (1988), Summa for Strings (1990) and Cantus in Memory of Benjamin Britten for Strings & Bell (1977):










Ballet Mécanique (1923-25 - rev. 1952-53), Serenade for String Orchestra no.1 (1948), Concert for Chamber Orchestra (1932), Piano Concerto no.1 (1922), Piano Concerto no.2 (1926), A Jazz Symphony (1925 - rev. 1955), Jazz Sonata for piano, Can-Can for piano, Piano Sonatina, Death of Machines for piano and Little Shimmy for piano (no dates for the solo piano works but most, if not all, date from the early-mid 1920s):


----------



## AClockworkOrange

AClockworkOrange said:


> *Bruckner: Symphony No.6*
> Sir Georg Solti & the Chicago Symphony Orchestra
> View attachment 78347​
> CD2 from the Decca Analogue collection. Solti's Bruckner is new to me but as I make my way through the first movement I am certainly enjoying it. An interesting alternative.
> 
> To be honest, I do not really know many Solti recordings beyond his Ring Cycle recordings and some of his Strauss (Elektra and Salome) - so mainly from Operatic sources plus Mahler's Eighth. I gather that Solti has a negative reputation for some as being heavy handed. I haven't heard enough to comment there but I am finding this recording very enjoyable so far. It feels as natural in pacing as Celibidache's - which needless to say is a very different but very satisfying approach. It doesn't feel forced in any direction so far, it simply flows.
> 
> Unless the wheels fly off spectacularly, this will be a recording I will likely rate highly. Hopefully the latter will come to pass - rather than the former.


Overall, I really enjoyed this performance. It doesn't displace Wand, Celibidache or Jochum but it does make a compellingly strong case for repeated listening. It is certainly in my Top 5 at present.

Present listening for me is *Sir Charles Villiers Stanford's Piano Trio No.1 in E Flat Major (Op.35, 1889) *performed divinely by _the Gould Piano Trio_ on Naxos. It is fantastic that Naxos is keeping music such as this alive and available.


----------



## pmsummer

SACRED AND SECULAR MUSIC FROM RENAISSANCE GERMANY
*Heinrich Isaac, Nicolaus Grenon, Guillaume Dufay, Heinrich Finck, Jacob Barbireau, Adam von Fulda, Anonymous*
Ciaramella Instrumental and Vocal Ensemble
Adam Gilbert, Rotem Gilbert - directors

_Naxos_


----------



## Guest

Chin
Cello Concerto.

Youtubing.


----------



## Biwa

Christoph Graupner (1683-1760)

Concerto a 2 Chalumeaux, 2 Violis, Viola and Cembalo C-Dur GWV303
Sonata per Cembalo obligato and Violin G-Moll GWV709
Ouverture a 3 Chalumeaux, 2 Violis, Viola and Cembalo F-Dur GWV449
Sonata per Cembalo e Violin G-Moll GWV711
Ouverture a 2 Corn, Tym, 2 Chalumeaux, 2 Violin, Viola, Fagott e Cembalo F-Dur GWV452

Ars Antiqua Austria 
Gunar Letzbor


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Beethoven, Symphony No. 6. Mozart, Symphonies Nos. 40 and 29*

I can't remember the latest edition of which magazine, BBC or Gramophone, which features Beethoven. Anyway, they recommended Norrington's 6th. After hearing it, I'm not sure why.

As for Karajan's Mozart, I know I'm not supposed to like it, but it sounds good to me.


----------



## Mahlerian

Schoenberg: Four Pieces for mixed choir, Three Satires, Six Pieces for men's choir, Dreimal Tausend Jahre, Psalm 150, Modern Psalm No. 1, A Survivor from Warsaw
Gunther Reich, John Shirley-Quirk, BBC Singers, cond. Boulez









Mozart: Piano Sonata in D K311, in C K330, in A K331
Mitsuko Uchida


----------



## George O

Guillaume de Machaut (c. 1300-1377)

La Messe de Notre Dame, Virelais, Rondeaux, Ballades, Lai

The Purcell Choir with Instrumental Ensemble / Grayston Burgess
John Caldwell, organ
Joan Rimmer, psaltery and tabor
Richard Taylor, sopranino and tenor recorders
Steven Trier, alto clarinet
David Watkins, harp
Christopher Wellington, viola

on Editions de l'Oiseau-Lyre (London), from 1969

5 stars


----------



## Eramirez156

*Vier Suiten aus der Sammlung
"Erster Fließ"*
*Andreas Hammerschmidt*









*Hesperion XX*
*Jordi Savall *

_Recorded 17-23 Jan. 1986_


----------



## Flamme

http://www.radiotunes.com/classical


----------



## Gouldanian

Listening to Wilhelm Furtwangler's LVB 9th... Is that recording something or what?


----------



## Vronsky

*Takemitsu: Between Tides and other chamber music*










Toru Takemitsu: Between Tides and other chamber music
Fujita Piano Trio


----------



## Vaneyes

A recent arrival, recorded 1996.


----------



## pmsummer

LE NYMPHE DI RHENO, OP.8, VOL.2
_The Nymphs of the Rhine_
*Johannes Schenck*
Les Voix Humaines

_Naxos_


----------



## KirbyH

I didn't realize I'd been away from TC for so long - ah well, better now than not coming back at all. In the meantime, I've been doing some very good listening:



























First, I want to talk about Mahler, specifically the 3rd symphony. I've owned Haitink's 1st cut of the work (with the RCO on Philips) for a long while now. I adore that reading, as much for Haitink's somewhat sober interpretation as the the RCO's delightful playing. Now, I've heard two other Mahler 3rds with the CSO - Solti on Decca and Levine on RCA - and sort of expected them to artfully bulldoze on this one as well. Don't get me wrong, I love the Levine reading, but I was interested to hear if Haitink had changed in the intervening 40+ years and I'm happy to say not much at all. This is still Mahler played for the sake of the music he wrote, except Haitink's shaping without overdoing it. I won't put this reading at the top of my list (that spot, coincidentally, belongs to the aforementioned Levine) but it's a treat to hear the modern CSO as opposed to the CSO of thirty five years ago.

I am ashamed to say that up until yesterday I had never listened to Das Lied all the way through. Consider me now a convert, because I enjoyed every blooming second of it. Christa Ludwig is the reigning mezzo - period - for me, and I was very moved by how she invested herself into her songs, especially "Der Abschied." (Not to mention the bass clarinet player in me being very happy - Das Lied has some of Mahler's best writing for the instrument.) Everyone else here is exceptional, and I'll be working this into my rotating repertoire of things I listen to far too much.

Dvorak, oh how i love thee. Kertesz and his London folks do such a bang-up job with these symphonies that I don't feel compelled to hang onto too many other interpretations. I took in the 1st, 7th, and 8th symphonies yesterday and finally said to myself "yes, this is how you do it right." Rustic, lusty, and with a touch of dirt under the nails - so much for Karajan's big European metroplex readings - Kertesz made me here the 8th anew.

I start and finish with Haitink and the CSO, only this time with Bruckner. I'm still agog over his 8th on Profil with the Staatskapelle Dresden and I was no less bowled over by the 7th here. What's more, I was intrigued by the way he keeps everything light and tight, even though he's got the CSO in top form sitting before him. This isn't trying to build a cathedral, no - this is a close, intimate sanctuary that beckons "come and worship." Still, the proverbial choirs sing with gusto, and it is a rather high reaching ceiling on that sanctuary...


----------



## Morimur

tortkis said:


> Michael Hersch: Cello Sonatas Nos. 1 & 2 for Unaccompanied Cello - Daniel Gaisford (Vanguard Classics)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sonata No. 1 for Unaccompanied Cello (1994)
> Sonata No. 2 for Unaccompanied Cello (2000)
> 
> Very good contemplative music for cello. This is Hersch's Complete Works for Solo String Instruments, Volume I. Volume II (the wreckage of flowers) contains the works for solo violin and Sonata for violin and piano.


Well, there's now three Hersch fans in TC-a minor miracle!


----------



## KirbyH

You're not supposed to like it because he actually uses that thing called a full-size orchestra


----------



## KirbyH

Oh man I love the rhapsodies by Debussy - I first heard the one for clarinet back in college in my studio class and it changed my life over the course of its nine or so minutes. So very rewarding to listen to.


----------



## Balthazar

*Handel ~ Concerti Grossi, Op. 3.* Richard Egarr leads the Academy of Ancient Music.

*Medtner ~ Vergessene Weisen "Forgotten Melodies", Op. 38.* Marc-André Hamelin at the piano.

*Romitelli ~ Audiodrome.* Peter Rundel leads the Orchestra Sinfonica Nazionale della RAI.


----------



## Gordontrek

The West Side Story suite and the Candide Overture on this are the best non-Bernstein-conducted versions I've yet heard.


----------



## starthrower




----------



## Pugg

​Mozart: Piano Concertos Nos. 20 & 23
London Symphony Orchestra, Sir Colin Davis


----------



## tortkis

Paul A. Epstein: Piano Music - R. Andrew Lee (Irritable Hedgehog)








http://recordings.irritablehedgehog.com/album/paul-a-epstein-piano-music

_"[...] music that lies at the intersection of minimalism and total serialism."_


----------



## Itullian

Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart: Symphony No. 40 in G minor K. 550 
English Chamber Orchestra / Benjamin Britten 
Decca 444 323-2 
KUSC.ORG


----------



## Itullian

George Frideric Handel: Messiah 
Dunedin Consort & Players / John Butt 
Linn 285 
KUSC.ORG


----------



## JosefinaHW

AClockworkOrange said:


> View attachment 78124
> View attachment 78125​*
> Sir Adrian Boult: The Complete Conductor - from Gershwin to Tchaikovsky*
> *Disc 5: Sir Charles Hubert Parry*
> 
> Symphony No.5 in B Minor
> Blest Pair of Sirens
> Symphonic Variations
> Elegy for Brahms
> 
> London Philharmonic Orchestra & Choir (Blest Pair of Sirens)
> 
> Presently it is the _Elegy for Brahms_ playing and it is a beautiful piece of music, performed wonderfully by Boult and the London Philharmonic.
> 
> I find it difficult to understand why some music falls into neglect, performances such as these should have had a much stronger impact for Parry. Whilst I enjoy the music of Vaughan Williams, Elgar, Holst and (some) Britten, that composers such as Parry, Charles Stanford, Robert Simpson, Arnold Bax et al. languish in relative obscurity is really sad. Especially given that largely speaking, the neglect is surely not due to a lack of musical quality from these Composers.


I was looking up info re/ this disc set (10 discs for $24!!!) and Charles Parry and I found the following. Unless you are the reviewer Bruce McD.--and given the fact that even more copies of the disc are being purchased, your wish may be coming true. (TY for the intro to this composer).

Sorry, I cannot get the link to post without showing my Amazon personal account, and when I sign out and paste the link the site changes to rakuten.com Anybody else having this problem.

go Amazon and the title is "Parry: Choral Works" Sept, 2015


----------



## Biwa

Itullian said:


> George Frideric Handel: Messiah
> Dunedin Consort & Players / John Butt
> Linn 285
> KUSC.ORG











I've gotta join you on this one. It's a favorite of mine. Excellent recording, too!


----------



## Pugg

​Schumann;Kreislerania / Fantasie.
Michel, Dalberto


----------



## Biwa

Giovanni Pierluigi da Palestrina (1525-1594) 
e la Compagnia dei Musici di Roma

Messa di Santa Cecilia

Ensemble Officium
Wilfried Rombach (music director)


----------



## SeptimalTritone

A few 21st century chamber pieces on incipitsify's youtube channel. These are really good! They are quite upbeat and fun. A selection of pieces are provided here:

Kari Besharse - Black Grey Red Orange Grey Blue Grey 



Claus-Steffen Mahnkopf - W.A.S.T.E. 



Andrew Norman - The Companion Guide to Rome (I-VIII) 



Claus-Steffen Mahnkopf - Le rêve d'ange nouveau 



Tamar Diesendruck - 8 → ∞ 




The Tamar Diesendruck 8 → ∞ piece for 8 cellos is in particular quite towering.


----------



## KenOC

Christopher Rouse, Flute Concerto. Reading the background of the powerful central movement is depressing, to say the least. Tragedy so everyday, so unthinkable, to which there is no answer.


----------



## Pugg

​*Schubert; Part songs et al*.
Elizabethan singers / Danco/ Tear


----------



## KenOC

Mozart: Divertimento K.563 by Gidon Kremer, Yo-Yo ma, and Kim Kashkashian. A string trio that is an absolute killer. One of the all-time greats.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Handel; Aria's*
_Dietrich Fischer-Dieskau _


----------



## Pugg

​
*Beethoven; piano concerto 5*
Serkin/ Bernstein


----------



## Pugg

Next on:
​
*Hundred years of opera volume 2*
various composers/ artist


----------



## Wood

Walton 1: Phil O & Haitinck

Taken with Assam tea and cinnamon porage.


----------



## Dr Johnson

Wood said:


> Walton 1: Phil O & Haitinck
> 
> Taken with Assam tea and cinnamon porage.


Spooky! I am drinking Assam tea at this very moment (although not eating porage or listening to Walton).


----------



## Biwa

Pyotr Ilyich Tchaikovsky - Symphony no.5

Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra 
Rudolf Kempe


----------



## elgar's ghost

Mahler symphonies today, nos. 1-4.


----------



## Pugg

​*Granados; Spanish Dances *
_Alicia de Larrocha_


----------



## MrTortoise

Johann Sebastian Bach

Toccata and Fugue in d minor, BWV 565
Toccata and Fugue in F, BWV 540
Toccata and Fugue in d minor 'Dorian', BWV 538
Toccata, Adagio and Fugue in C, BWV 564
Prelude-Fantasy and Fugue in g minor, BWV 542

Helmut Walcha, organ

I'm streaming this from Google Play and after only listening to this first disc have added it to my 'must purchase' list.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Tschaikowski: Manfred Symphony *
V. Ashkenazy/ PO (1977)


----------



## scratchgolf

"Remember, the winter gets cold
in ways you always forget." - Britt Daniel


----------



## Blancrocher

Mozart/Brahms: Clarinet Quintets (Peyer/Melos)


----------



## Blancrocher

elgars ghost said:


> Mahler symphonies today, nos. 1-4.


I'd love those Horenstein disks, but they've gotten pricey unfortunately.


----------



## bejart

Johann Joachim Quantz (1697-1773): Flute Sonata No.348 in E Flat

Rachel Brown, flute -- Mark Caudle, cello -- James Johnstone, harpsichord


----------



## pmsummer

QUARTET FOR THE END OF TIME
_Quatuor pour la fin du temps, for violin, cello, clarinet & piano_
*Olivier Messiaen*
Tashi (Richard Stoltzman, Ida Kavafian, Fred Sherry, Peter Serkin)

_RCA Red Seal_


----------



## KirbyH

That's some pretty wicked cover art for a Mozart string trio...


----------



## Pugg

​*R.Strauss; Heroines
Renée Fleming *


----------



## elgar's ghost

Blancrocher said:


> I'd love those Horenstein disks, but they've gotten pricey unfortunately.


Yes, it took me ages of keeping a beady eye on prices before I managed to get a few of them without reducing me to penury. I notice there's one ex-library copy of the 3rd on sale for £6.98 at Amazon UK if anyone's interested.


----------



## realdealblues

*Franz Schubert:*
Symphony No. 5 in B-flat major, D. 485 [Rec. 1960]
Symphony No. 8 in B minor "Unfinished", D. 759 [Rec. 1960]

View attachment 78375


Fritz Reiner/Chicago Symphony


----------



## Blancrocher

For Moeran death day: String Quartet #1, Fantasy Quartet, and Violin Sonata (Melbourne Quartet)


----------



## Pugg

​
*Bottesini*; Grand concerto in F/Grand Duo Concertante

Thomas Martin (double bass), José-Luis Garcia (violin) & Emma Johnson (clarinet)

English Chamber Orchestra, Andrew Litton


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded February 1994 at St. Michael's Church, Highgate. Recording Engineer: Antony Howell. Essential *Handel*, reissued this year by the Heritage label.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Verdi; Rigoletto.*
_Fischer-Dieskau/ Scotto/ Bergonzi/ Cossotto
Rafael Kubelik _conducting.


----------



## Mahlerian

Eisler: Vierzehn Arten den Regen zu beschreiben
Kammermusikvereinigung der deutschen Staatsoper Berlin









Schoenberg: String Quartets No. 3 and 4, Phantasy
Fred Sherry Quartet, Rolf Schulte, Christopher Oldfather


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Doing a spot of _Vier letzte Lieder_ comparative listening (in which Fleming came fourth after Schwarzkopf/Szell, Janowitz/Karajan and Popp/Tennstedt) I decided to stay on and listen to the rest of the programme, which is really the glory of the disc, particularly the operatic items, Ariadne's great scene and a wonderful excerpt from *Die Aegyptishce Helena*. Too bad, Fleming never got to record either of these roles complete.


----------



## deprofundis

Ockay im lisening to mostly lute music these days wow no i mean WOW, this is awesome, maybe the epicenter of what i seek in classical, i have a soft spot for lute.Back when i was a kid i like it , but im rediscovering it seriously, stuff like *John Dowland or John Johnson*...ect lute is from the heavens above, music of godz, i was lisening to the 4 cd box set of Dowland and i was has amazed buy him that i were when i first heard Eric Satie ''la gnossienne''.

:tiphat:


----------



## Morimur

Mahler - Symphonies No. 9 (III-IV) • No. 10 (Adagio) (Bertini)


----------



## realdealblues

*Joseph Haydn:*
Sinfonia Concertante in B-flat major, Hob. 1/105 [Rec. 1971-72]

View attachment 78383


Antal Dorati/Philharmonia Hungarica


----------



## Dawood

deprofundis said:


> Ockay im lisening to mostly lute music these days wow no i mean WOW, this is awesome, maybe the epicenter of what i seek in classical, i have a soft spot for lute.Back when i was a kid i like it , but im rediscovering it seriously, stuff like *John Dowland or John Johnson*...ect lute is from the heavens above, music of godz, i was lisening to the 4 cd box set of Dowland and i was has amazed buy him that i were when i first heard Eric Satie ''la gnossienne''.
> 
> :tiphat:


This is by the by really but reading your post made me think of the great writer Philip K Dick who apparently was a John Dowland fan. He certainly named one of his novels after one of Dowland's compositions 'Flow my tears, the policeman said'


----------



## Dr Johnson

No. 6


----------



## EDaddy

http://postimage.org/

Tchaikovsky: Suite for Orchestra No.2 in C, Op.53
New Philharmonia Orchestra; Antal Dorati

I must say, if I had to pick but one Russian composer's music to enjoy on a desert island it would without a doubt have to be Tchaikovsky. He did it all by the time the next gen was running around in their diapers and he did it better. And there is not a single Russian composer I can think of who came after that wasn't profoundly influenced by his music. Even the incomparable Stravinsky, who created a whole new approach in rhythm, texture and line, couldn't escape his influence.

Stravinsky would be an ever-so-close desert island second choice. However, in Stravinsky, I'm afraid there would forever be a yearning for the sheer beauty only Tchaikovsky could bring.

These suites are among my personal favorites of Tchaikovsky's works and this recording is hard to beat. FWIW.


----------



## Stirling

Sibelius Sym 4 & 6


----------



## SiegendesLicht

Mahlerian said:


> Eisler: Vierzehn Arten den Regen zu beschreiben
> Kammermusikvereinigung der deutschen Staatsoper Berlin


I am listening to this one on YouTube right now. A very interesting piece, thank you. But I think, in order to really appreciate it one should know much more about music theory than I do.


----------



## Schubussy

Debussy - Piano Works
Pascal Rogé








A little disappointed with this to be honest, considering I love his Ravel and Poulenc. Not one of my favourite interpretations.


----------



## Figleaf

*Die Schöne Müllerin- Julius Patzak (tenor), Michael Raucheisen (piano) 1943*










A sweetly sung and affecting Müllerin which would probably be more widely enjoyed if it wasn't for the harsh, slightly distorted sound- presumably it's a broadcast recording. Still a treasurable performance.


----------



## SiegendesLicht

*Hanns Eisler* - Kammer-Symphonie Op. 69, on YouTube.

I think I'm beginning to like this Eisler guy


----------



## johnnysc

Vivaldi - Concerti

Berlin Philharmonic/Karajan


----------



## elgar's ghost

Continuing with Mahler's symphonies - I don't plan on having too early a night so listening to all three on the bounce isn't beyond the realms of possibility.


----------



## EDaddy

http://postimage.org/

Tchaikovsky: Symphony #6 In B Minor, Op. 74, "Pathétique"
Pierre Monteux & the BSO

It's a Tchaikovsky morning here on Maui to be sure.

An undeniable classic.


----------



## Eramirez156

*Original Jacket Collection - Glenn Gould Plays Bach.*

Just hum along.

*Toccatas vol.1*
*Johann Sebastian Bach*









*Glenn Gould*


----------



## tortkis

SeptimalTritone said:


> A few 21st century chamber pieces on incipitsify's youtube channel. These are really good! They are quite upbeat and fun. A selection of pieces are provided here:
> 
> Kari Besharse - Black Grey Red Orange Grey Blue Grey
> 
> 
> 
> Claus-Steffen Mahnkopf - W.A.S.T.E.
> 
> 
> 
> Andrew Norman - The Companion Guide to Rome (I-VIII)
> 
> 
> 
> Claus-Steffen Mahnkopf - Le rêve d'ange nouveau
> 
> 
> 
> Tamar Diesendruck - 8 → ∞
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Tamar Diesendruck 8 → ∞ piece for 8 cellos is in particular quite towering.


Diesendruck's ∞ is fantastic. I had not heard her music before. I am currently listening to this.

Diesendruck: String Quartets Nos. 1 & 2 - Pro Arte Quartet (Centaur)


----------



## Haydn man

Enjoying some music from the ballet


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Cherubini, Mass in F*


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

F. J. Haydn - Symphony No. 60 in C Major, 'Il Distratto'; Symphony No. 94 in G Major, 'Surprise' (Hartmut Haenchen; Kammerorchester 'Carl Philipp Emanuel Bach').









Hänchen shows himself to be an excellent Haydn conductor - both graceful and lyrical. He pays very fine attention to all instrumental details, the winds come through very well and the orchestral playing is smooth, precise and has that 'sparkle'.


----------



## Eramirez156

*Symphony No.1 in D major*
*Gustav Mahler*









*Minneapolis Symphony Orchestra*
*Dimitri Mitropoulos*

_Recorded 4 November 1940_


----------



## DavidA

johnnysc said:


> View attachment 78390
> 
> 
> Vivaldi - Concerti
> 
> Berlin Philharmonic/Karajan


You slave to authenticity! :lol:


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1970 - '79. Radu, a belated 70th (yesterday).


----------



## Easy Goer

Orff - Carmina Burana. Günter Wand NDR Symphony Orchestra


----------



## Vaneyes

elgars ghost said:


>


Essential. :tiphat:


----------



## Vaneyes

Morimur said:


> Mahler - Symphonies No. 9 (III-IV) • No. 10 (Adagio) (Bertini)


Must be auditioned in Mahler box consideration. :tiphat:


----------



## KenOC

Unsuk Chin, Piano Concerto. Sunwook Kim (piano) and Myung-Whun Chung conducting the Seoul Philharmonic Orchestra. Interesting and imaginative. Mahlerian has a nice review on the Amazon product page.


----------



## Flamme

''Yet a Looby to thee, and a Booby to me, a Balassius
Ruby to GOD, may be!''


----------



## DavidA

Beethoven Piano Concerto 4

Fleisher / Szell


----------



## KirbyH

elgars ghost said:


> Continuing with Mahler's symphonies - I don't plan on having too early a night so listening to all three on the bounce isn't beyond the realms of possibility.


Solti's 7th will knock your socks off - and Decca's sound is state of the art analogue too - very rewarding!


----------



## Balthazar

*Scarlatti ~ Keyboard Sonatas.* Alexandre Tharaud at the piano.

*Montemezzi ~ L'amore dei tre re.* Nello Santi leads the LSO with Anna Moffo and Placido Domingo.

*Messiaen ~ Visions de l'Amen.* Performed by Double Edge, a.k.a. Edmund Niemann and Nurit Tilles.


----------



## bejart

Francois Joseph Gossec (1734-1829): Symphony No.1 in B Flat, Brook 81

Stefan Sanderling conducting the Orchestre de Bretagne


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 2001.


----------



## EDaddy

http://postimage.org/

William Alwyn - Symphony No. 4 & Sinfonetta for Strings
Royal Liverpool Philharmonic Orchestra; David Lloyd-Jones

Alwyn... quite hard to pin down musically (not that that's a bad thing by any stretch). I hear all sorts of influences here splayed across the musical canvass... Holst, Copeland, even Stravinsky. This guy certainly wasn't scared. His music is daring and intensely rhythmic, full of vitality, color and enterprise. His use of dissonance - brash but never overdone (overdone, of course, being of relative value). I believe dissonance should be used like vibrato: for occasional emphasis but with an element of restraint and certainly _not all the time_). Where much of Mahler's symphonic works sound forced to me, Alwyn's does not, and yet there are decidedly Mahler-esque moments here, like in the _Sinfonietta for Strings: I. Moderato e molto ritmico_ for instance, which is decidely reminiscent of Mahler's _Symphony No. 2 "Resurrection"/I. Allegro maestoso_ or even sections of Shostakovitch's epic 5th. It is stark and powerful.

This is rich music that rewards repeated listening. Highly recommend, as it was to me by Becca (I think). :tiphat: :cheers:


----------



## bejart

Gaetano Donizetti (1797-1848): String Quartet No.12 in C Major

The Revolutionary Drawing Room: Graham Cracknell and Adrian Butterfield, violins -- Judith Tarling, viola -- Angela East, cello


----------



## KirbyH

Today has been a "pieces I've listened to a million times" and "pieces I've never heard before" sort of day:



























Since I didn't have work til noon today, I started things off with Mahler's 1st with Levine and the LSO - along with Abbado and the Berlin Phil, this is my favorite recording of the work. This is also the same LSO that had recorded the Star Wars soundtracks, so maybe those brass fanfares that punctuate this work helped them do John Williams that much more justice. 

On my way home (and shortly thereafter) I listened to the Brahms Violin Concerto. I am continually pleased with how lovely this work is, and I'll say a blaspheme while I'm enjoying it - I love this concerto far more than either of the piano concertos he turned out. That Lisa Batiashvilli continually turns lovely phrases and is miked super close helps immensely - not to belittle Thielemann and his Dresden forces contributions. Everyone here is engaged to the max, and it's so lovely to hear Brahms done properly instead of in watered down HIP guise - Brahms didn't have a small orchestra giving the premiers of his works, he had the Vienna Philharmonic. I don't think they've ever managed to sound thin.

You know, I love wind band music. I've been in band since I was 11, and will keep at it until the air no longer moves through my lungs. The Eastman Wind Ensemble is the par excellence group of its type - up to a point. I love the execution on this live disc, the interpretation, the sonics - but they suffer one flaw. They just aren't big enough in numbers. Yes the microphones help out, but there's no hiding the fact that they're a small group. Maybe it's because I'm biased - I played in a 100 piece band in college, and my high school group was near the same. Powerful but anemic at the same time.

And now, for something completely different - Zemlinsky. Way back during my college days, I heard about him when reading La Grange's biography of Mahler. A couple years later, I checked out Die Seejungfrau, said to myself "well that's pretty" and then didn't listen to it again. I got the Zemlinsky itch last week and decided to go for the Lyric Symphony. This is echt-Viennese in the extreme, so post-Romantic that the corpse of the culture is done up so well that it still seems alive. Also, Korngold came by his compositional aesthetic very honestly, as Zemlinsky was one of his teachers. Not to say it isn't lovely, it's just... a lot. The whole orchestra plays all the time, often very contrapuntally. I'd put Zemlinsky closer to Strauss than Mahler though - there are plenty of moments in this that sound like lost bits of Salome. Ah well, the wind player in me is very content to soak for its length, anyway.


----------



## Guest

Some serious piano playing going on here!


----------



## bejart

Ferdinand Ries (1784-1838): Piano Sonatina in F Major, Op.5, No.2

Susan Kagan, piano


----------



## Blancrocher

Maderna: For Strings (Arditti)


----------



## starthrower

This is the set to get if you don't have any Varese, or if you do have some Varese. The Concertgebouw Orchestra performances are really exciting!


----------



## Weston

Dawood said:


> This is by the by really but reading your post made me think of the great writer Philip K Dick who apparently was a John Dowland fan. He certainly named one of his novels after one of Dowland's compositions 'Flow my tears, the policeman said'


I never knew that! I suppose that title works better for PKD than "My Lady Hunsdon's Puffe."


----------



## AClockworkOrange

*Bruckner: Symphony No.6*
Eugen Jochum & Staatskapelle Dresden

I enjoyed Solti's recording of this piece with the Chicago Symphony Orchestra so I chose to continue listening to this piece again - this time with Jochum.

This may be one of my favourite recordings of the piece. I see why Jochum is rated so highly as a Brucknerian - an excellent performance. I suppose the only reason I have not listened to Jochum as frequently is time. I will definitely be making more time in the coming weeks to listen through his EMI Icons set - in particular the remaining Bruckner along with Brahms and Beethoven's Symphonies.

That will keep going for a fair while. It beats the Christmas music being played on the radio at work.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Sibelius*: Swanwhite - Complete Incidental Music
Eklundh / Turku Philharmonic Orchestra


----------



## Pugg

EDaddy said:


> http://postimage.org/
> 
> Tchaikovsky: Symphony #6 In B Minor, Op. 74, "Pathétique"
> Pierre Monteux & the BSO
> 
> It's a Tchaikovsky morning here on Maui to be sure.
> 
> An undeniable classic.


Stunning sound/ recording :tiphat:


----------



## Pugg

Vaneyes said:


> Essential. :tiphat:


Hear hear, although not everybody agrees with us :tiphat:


----------



## Pugg

Balthazar said:


> *Scarlatti ~ Keyboard Sonatas.* Alexandre Tharaud at the piano.
> 
> *Montemezzi ~ L'amore dei tre re.* Nello Santi leads the LSO with Anna Moffo and Placido Domingo.


The Messiaen I could do without, however those two makes up for it :tiphat:


----------



## Weston

*Spohr: Octet In E Major, Op.32*
The Nash Ensemble










I had trouble focusing on this one. Spohr is a hard to place composer, sounding ever so slightly like Schubert or a blessedly becalmed Mendelssohn. This octet doesn't rock the boat very much, nor rock at all, the themes seeming simple-minded, so I think it may be too easy to dismiss as uninteresting. I need to give it another listen soon to form an opinion.

*Haydn: String Quartet No. 38 in E-Flat Major, Op. 50, No. 3, Hob.III:46*
Festetics Quartet










Spoiler Alert.
*
*
*
Over 200 years later, Haydn is still having a little joke by ending the first movement a couple of times before ending it. I wasn't even sure if the beginning of movement 2 was not another last spasm of movement 1. It seems Cage was not the first to use silence in a piece of music to good effect.

*Mendelssohn: Capriccio in E, Op. 118
Mendelssohn: Capriccio in F# minor
Mendelssohn: Etude in F minor
*Benjamin Frith, piano

















Gah! - too frantic as is too often the case with Mendelssohn. Someone should have forced this guy to step away from the coffee. But these pieces do have their nice moments.


----------



## Weston

Pugg said:


> ​
> *Sibelius*: Swanwhite - Complete Incidental Music
> Eklundh / Turku Philharmonic Orchestra


I am confused . . .


----------



## Itullian

Maurice Ravel: String Quartet in F 
Emerson String Quartet 
DG 445509 
KUSC.ORG


----------



## tortkis

Terry Riley: The book Of Abbeyozzud (New Albion Records)









David Tanenbaum (guitar), Tracy Silverman (violin), Gyan Riley (guitar), William Winant (percussion)

Very melodic, in the same vein as G Song.


----------



## Pugg

Weston said:


> I am confused . . .


Because there's no Fleming in it?:lol:


----------



## Itullian

Morten Lauridsen: Lux aeterna 
Los Angeles Master Chorale & Sinfonia Orchestra / Paul Salamunovich 
RCM 19705 
KUSC.ORG


----------



## Pugg

​*Mozart*; concertos for two pianos
_Arthur and Lucas Jussen_


----------



## Pugg

​
Frederick Fennell Conducts Victor Herbert [NEW TO CD]

Studio Orchestra, Frederick Fennell


----------



## Itullian

Douglas Lilburn: Symphony #1 
New Zealand Symphony Orchestra / James Judd 
Naxos 555862 
KUSC.ORG


----------



## brotagonist

I'm listening to Boito's Mefistofele (on Decca, De Fabritiis) for the first time. It's been very slow going. I got through the first disc last night and I am finishing off the second disc as I write. I've been in and out a lot these past couple of days, so it has been a rather choppy listen (I'm not done yet, not for quite a few days, until I feel like it has 'set'). At the start (well, after the marvellous instrumental prologue), I was thinking, "Oh, no! A typical Italian style opera." Well, it is in Italian and it does have that aria feel, whatever that might mean to you cognoscenti, but to me it sums up the Italian style of opera, that I still instinctively shrink from with a wrinkled nose. Very soon, however, I started to notice that this is really a very nice piece of music and singing—and choruses, too! I am very glad I picked this one up. I am looking forward to getting more familiar with it


----------



## Itullian

brotagonist said:


> I'm listening to Boito's Mefistofele (on Decca, De Fabritiis) for the first time. It's been very slow going. I got through the first disc last night and I am finishing off the second disc as I write. I've been in and out a lot these past couple of days, so it has been a rather choppy listen (I'm not done yet, not for quite a few days, until I feel like it has 'set'). At the start (well, after the marvellous instrumental prologue), I was thinking, "Oh, no! A typical Italian style opera." Well, it is in Italian and it does have that aria feel, whatever that might mean to you cognoscenti, but to me it sums up the Italian style of opera, that I still instinctively shrink from with a wrinkled nose. Very soon, however, I started to notice that this is really a very nice piece of music and singing-and choruses, too! I am very glad I picked this one up. I am looking forward to getting more familiar with it


One of my favorite operas.


----------



## Pugg

*Victor Herbet.*
Beverly Sills/ André Kostelanetz


----------



## Pugg

​*Wagner; Die Walküre *
_Behrens /Norman/ Lakes/ Morris.
James Levine_ conducting.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Schwarzkopf Fischer-Deiskau Moore Wolf - no further explanation necessary really. Performers and music ideally matched.

Disc 20 in the recent Warner Schwarzkopf Recitals box.


----------



## helenora

*Bruckner Requiem* and *Michael Haydn requiem in c minor*


----------



## MrTortoise

Roger Sessions

Piano Concerto
Robert Taub, piano

Symphony No. 8
American Symphony Orchestra
Leon Botstein, cond.


----------



## johnnysc

Mahler

Dame Janet Baker

New Philharmonic Orchestra/John Barbirolli


----------



## Tsaraslondon

johnnysc said:


> View attachment 78407
> 
> 
> Mahler
> 
> Dame Janet Baker
> 
> New Philharmonic Orchestra/John Barbirolli


Wonderful performances. Dame Janet's version of _ich bin der Welt abhanden gekommen_ with Barbirolli is surely one of the single greatest performances ever committed to disc.

If you like Mahler and you like Baker, then you owe it to yourself to acquire this.










There are other good performances of this work out there, a couple of them featuring Dame Janet herself, but none is so moving, the last song here absolutely shattering.


----------



## Pugg

*Debussy*: Suite bergamasque / Images: Buch I / L'Isle joyeuse u.a.


----------



## MrTortoise

Johann Sebastian Bach

Organ works
Fantasia in c minor, BWV 562
Passacalgia and Fugue in c minor, BWV 582
Fantasia in G, BWV 572
Prelude-Fantasy and Fugue in c minor, BWV 537

Helmut Walcha, organ


----------



## elgar's ghost

Mahler again - this time Das Klagende Lied, the song cycles and 16 early lieder.


----------



## DavidA

Liszt paraphrases / Bolet


----------



## schigolch




----------



## eljr

*Bavarian Radio Chorus / Lester Lynch / Melody Moore / Munich Radio Orchestra / Nikolai Schukoff
Gordon Getty: The Little Match Girl*


----------



## Pugg

​The Glorious sound of Christmas.
Philadelphia Orchestra / Ormandy .


----------



## bejart

Pietro Marchitelli (1643-1729): Sonata a Quatro in F Major

Christoph Timpe leading the Accademia per Musica


----------



## Biwa

Georg Friedrich Händel - Judas Maccabaeus

Cornelia Horak
Hermine Haselböck
Thomas Künne 
Daniel Johannsen

Barucco 
Wiener Singakademie
Heinz Ferlesch (conductor)

Live recording, November 2006


----------



## Pugg

*Dedicated to my late granddad.*

​
*Elgar; Enigma variations*
V.P Sir George Solti


----------



## pmsummer

ARGENTUM ET AURUM
_Musical Treasures from the Early Habsburg Renaissance_
*Ensemble Leones*
Marc Lewon - director

_Naxos_


----------



## Pugg

​
* Anton Rubinstein* (1829-1894)Piano concerto Nr.4 /Rachmaninov: Klavierkonzert Nr. 3 d-moll op. 30

Joseph Moog, Deutsche Staatsphilharmonie Rheinland-Pfalz, Nicholas Milton


----------



## Vasks

Kubelik, Popp & Moll do a 70 minute Mass by early Haydn


----------



## johnnysc

GregMitchell said:


> Wonderful performances. Dame Janet's version of _ich bin der Welt abhanden gekommen_ with Barbirolli is surely one of the single greatest performances ever committed to disc.
> 
> If you like Mahler and you like Baker, then you owe it to yourself to acquire this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are other good performances of this work out there, a couple of them featuring Dame Janet herself, but none is so moving, the last song here absolutely shattering.


On my (ever growing) 'to buy' list.....thank you! Wish this forum had a sub forum for people seeking recommendations such as you have provided..


----------



## pmsummer

PILGRIMAGE TO SANTIAGO
*Codex Calixtinus Anonymous, Llibre Vermell de Montserrat Anonymous, Cristobal de Morales, Giovanni Pierluigi da Palestrina, Guillaume Dufay, et al.*
Monteverdi Choir
John Eliot Gardiner - director

_Soli Deo Gloria_


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1993.


----------



## realdealblues

*Ludwig van Beethoven:*

View attachment 78414


*Piano Concerto No. 2 in B-flat major, Op. 19 [Rec. 1957, Mono]*
Leonard Bernstein/Columbia Symphony Orchestra
Piano: Glenn Gould

View attachment 78415


*Piano Concerto No. 3 in C minor, Op. 37 [Rec. 1959]*
Leonard Bernstein/Columbia Symphony Orchestra
Piano: Glenn Gould

*Piano Concerto No. 4 in G major, Op. 58 [Rec. 1961]*
Leonard Bernstein/New York Philharmonic
Piano: Glenn Gould


----------



## Vaneyes

Sampling for *Copland* death day (1990).


----------



## DavidA

realdealblues said:


> *Ludwig van Beethoven:*
> 
> View attachment 78414
> 
> 
> *Piano Concerto No. 2 in B-flat major, Op. 19 [Rec. 1957, Mono]*
> Leonard Bernstein/Columbia Symphony Orchestra
> Piano: Glenn Gould
> 
> View attachment 78415
> 
> 
> *Piano Concerto No. 3 in C minor, Op. 37 [Rec. 1959]*
> Leonard Bernstein/Columbia Symphony Orchestra
> Piano: Glenn Gould
> 
> *Piano Concerto No. 4 in G major, Op. 58 [Rec. 1961]*
> Leonard Bernstein/New York Philharmonic
> Piano: Glenn Gould


Tremendous playing - the fourth is a revelatory performance!


----------



## Tsaraslondon

On spotify whilst at the gym. Highlights only. Exciting if unsubtle performances from Del Monaco and Warren. Cleva presses on too fast in the big Act III ensemble too. De Los Angele is an unexpected delight (unexpected in the sense that Desdemona is not a role one would associate with her), warmly feminine, affecting and vulnerable, The disc is worth hearing for her alone.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Bellini; I Capuleti e i Montecchi* 
_Sills/ Baker/ Gedda et al
Giuseppe Pathanè_ conducting :tiphat:


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Pugg said:


> ​
> *Bellini; I Capuleti e i Montecchi*
> _Sills/ Baker/ Gedda et al
> Giuseppe Pathanè_ conducting :tiphat:


On balance the best commercial recording of this opera, I think. Baker is superb, and, IMO, quite the best Romeo on disc (though Baltsa runs her a close second). Sills's voice could be a bit monochrome, but I like her Giulietta. To my mind, she is much more suited to the charm and grace of young Juliet than to the Tudor queens she sang, where her evident intelligence and histrionic ability do not make up for a voice lacking in weight and vocal grandeur.


----------



## Richannes Wrahms

bit kitschy but anyway


----------



## Blancrocher

Richannes Wrahms said:


> bit kitschy but anyway


That's the highest praise you've dished out in months--just added it to my queue.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

CD10 from the Warner Recitals box, this is the original issue of what was later to be called the Elisabeth Schwarzkopf Christmas Album. Given we're now entering the silly season, I thought it might be appropriate. Like so many of these star singers's Christmas Albums (Leontyne Price and Joan Sutherland also spring to mind) its gloriously over the top, with some grand arrangements of familiar carols. This one is lent distinction by the accompaniments of Sir Charles Mackerras and the inclusion of the original arrangement of _Silent night_, with Schwarzkopf duetting with herself (a trick that she later declared to be rather kitsch).


----------



## johnnysc

Elisabeth Schwarzkopf

The Christmas Album

Philharmonic Orchestra/Mackerras


----------



## Tsaraslondon

johnnysc said:


> View attachment 78420
> 
> 
> Elisabeth Schwarzkopf
> 
> The Christmas Album
> 
> Philharmonic Orchestra/Mackerras


The very same disc I'm listening to, though with different covers and different titles. As I mentioned above, it was originally billed as More Songs You Love.


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1980.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

This fantastic 1960 Philharmonia Orchestra recording of Sibelius's 5th is even greater than Karajan's Berlin PO version for DG.


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1997.


----------



## Eramirez156

*Sir John Barbirolli Mahler Cycle.*

There are recordings of all the Mahler symphonies, minus symphony no.8, and 10. Perhaps there is a tape somewhere of a Sir John, Mahler 8. But let us enjoy what Mahler we do have, from his baton.

*Symphony No.9*
*Gustav Mahler*









*Berlin Philharmoniker*
*Sir John Barbirolli*


----------



## deprofundis

*Claudio Monteverdi *his  madrigals books 4 and 5, i did not lisen to em properly enought , sure there not Gesualdo's but there pleasants. has far has i can tell, heck it's Delitiae Musicae ensemble conducted by none other than Marco Longhini how can it go wrong, i trust and admire D.M has a serious ensemble and Mister Marco Longhini proven himself worthy whit the complete Gesualdo Box-set, so chance are i wont be disapointed, thus said i preffered Monteverdi for his L'Orfeo and Vespers of the blessed Virgin, his instrumental work... have a nice day.

:tiphat:


----------



## The Sound Of Perseverance

like this a lot, not a big fan of the "happy" songs but its still good


----------



## Sonata

Comparing Beethoven #6s Pastoral (my favorite Beethoven symphony, aside from the first 3 movements of the 9th)










&










This isn't an exercise I perform very often; both because I rarely collect multiple versions but also because I don't think my ear is attuned enough to hear the differences in some recordings. But since Amazon Prime has plumped up it's catalogue, I'll do this hear and there.

I'd read somewhere that Toscanini is laser edged and cool power, where Karajan is very polished (too much so according to some) and beautiful. I presumed that I would prefer the Karajan because the Pastoral is a very beautiful symphony and felt would be better served with him. I was correct, I far prefer the Karajan. The Toscanini is disappointing in that even looking for coolness and laser edges, I thought maybe it would have a defined clarity. Yet it's actually more muddled.

Anyway an interesting exercise. One I won't spend a lot of time on, but I think it is helpful in terms of developing musical understanding.

(Oh and totally as an aside, I must confess I think Karajan looks kinda hot!)


----------



## eljr

*Jakub Hrusa / Johannes Moser / Prague Philharmonia
Dvorak & Lalo: Cello Concertos*


----------



## jim prideaux

Stenhammar-2nd Piano Concerto performed by Ortiz, Jarvi and the Gothenburg S.O.

this is 'growing on me' to such an extent that I have repeatedly listened to it over the past few days-similar to my recent experience with Medtner !


----------



## Mahlerian

Mahler: Symphony No. 6 in A minor
London Philharmonic Orchestra, cond. Tennstedt









This studio rendition of Mahler's only symphony to end in a minor key isn't as hypercharged as the live recordings we also have available, but it's utterly engrossing all the same.

Incidentally, how many works of this length contain no wasted notes, as this one does? How many movements of the length of the finale simultaneously create and perfect an utterly original take on traditional sonata form?


----------



## EDaddy

http://postimage.org/

Witold Lutoslawsky - Symphony #3


----------



## johnnysc

Vivaldi - The Four Seasons

Stern, Zukerman, Mintz, Perlman

Israel Philharmonic/Mehta


----------



## elgar's ghost

Tonight's Mahler listening.


----------



## GreenMamba

Bartok Sonata for Two Pianos and Percussion. Sandor and Reinhardt at the pianos.


----------



## deprofundis

*Saints and Sinners *a box set containing 10 cd for a bargain only naxos can offer, im lisening to cd 9 , this feature alestrina his missa papee marcelli, that i previously have but also feature the talented Claudio Merulo his toccata seconda del primo tono( this is a real stand out).Than Giovanni Gabrielli 4 tracks fine work., the disc end whit Emilio de Cavalieri whit 2 track, delightful selection , i real like it


----------



## Vaneyes

Sonata said:


> ....I presumed that I would prefer the Karajan because the Pastoral is a very beautiful symphony and felt would be better served with him. I was correct, I far prefer the Karajan. The Toscanini is disappointing in that even looking for coolness and laser edges, I thought maybe it would have a defined clarity. Yet it's actually more muddled.
> 
> Anyway an interesting exercise. One I won't spend a lot of time on, but I think it is helpful in terms of developing musical understanding.
> 
> (Oh and totally as an aside,* I must confess I think Karajan looks kinda hot!*)


I think Herb would've liked that, and offered you a ride in his Dassault Falcon 10 or Porsche 959. 

Good pick on his LvB box, nicely remastered. :tiphat:


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1982/4, 2005.


----------



## DiesIraeCX

omega said:


> The _Guardian_ wrote a very enthousiastic review (5*) about this recording; so it is really worth it?





pmsummer said:


> I had intended to attend that performance, perhaps to lend my cough to the 'chapel's' acoustics. Pleased that they captured the performance, although perhaps it's a 'closed' performance that was recorded. This disc is on my list.


Omega, pmsummer, I finally finished the recording. The sound is phenomenal, very crisp and clear. As far as the performances go, I can't really go into much depth, as this was my first encounter with most of the music on here (I had only heard "_In a Landscape_" by Cage before). That said, it sounds wonderful and I really enjoyed the "_Rothko Chapel_" by Feldman. It was my first experience with Feldman. I'm sure I'll seek out some more Feldman whenever I have a spare 7 hours of free time.


----------



## Biwa

Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart

Piano Concertos Nos.24 & 25

Ronald Brautigam (fortepiano)
Die Kölner Akademie
Michael Alexander Willens (conductor)


----------



## Flamme

http://www.radiotunes.com/classical


----------



## Blancrocher

Nono: La Lontananza Nostalgica Utopica Futura (Arditti/Richard)


----------



## millionrainbows

Interesting to me for the Concerto in C minor S. 1060, which also exists for oboe and violin (see Yehudi Menhuin on Seraphim).

~







The original imprint was this LP my little sister played, and it was Spring. This image goes with it. I then located the Seraphim CD years later, and excitedly got my sister a copy. She seemed not to remember it.


----------



## millionrainbows

Schubert, last quartets, Death and the Maiden. I seem to be obsessing on this piece. Written after Schubert knew he had contracted a venereal disease for which there was no cure, was this really symbolizing his anima confronting death? I think so.


----------



## Taggart

Quite good (he assented with a civil leer).


----------



## millionrainbows

Yes, Taggart, I really like the Queen Mary funeral music, ever since Clockwork Orange.

Now, Jean Daetwyler (Grammont). Used, and I knew he was not ultra-modern (studied with d'Indy), but it is obscure, and he's French. As it turns out, this is what saves this from being a useless gamble. Mediocre recording, but some nice flute writing.

(no image found)


----------



## Balthazar

*Mozart ~ Oboe Concerto, K314; Bassoon Concerto, K191.* Jonathan Cohen leads Arcangelo joined by soloists Alfredo Bernardini (oboe) and Peter Whelan (bassoon) in this recent release. The opening notes of the bassoon concerto's second movement always bring to mind _Porgi, Amor_ from the opening of Act II of _Le nozze di Figaro_.

*Feldman ~ String Quartet.* The Ives Ensemble perform. This will get a lot of play time this winter.

*Medtner ~ Vergessene Weisen "Forgotten Melodies", Op. 39.* Marc-André Hamelin at the piano.


----------



## Gouldanian

Bruckner's 9th


----------



## bejart

Florian Gassmann (1729-1774): String Quartet in G Major

Giancarlo de Lorenzo leading the Ensemble Vox Aurae


----------



## deprofundis

Im lisening to* Xu Shuya *he is avant-garde modernist, more so than Ge Gan-ru early work, he is among the chinese the cutting edge of modernism, to be honest, i felt sea sick after the first couple of lisen, but eventually it growen on me, thus said if our Pal Xu Shuya released another symphony i might buy it. His nirvana is awesome tortueous, sinister may i dare say spooky but in a good way, look the track called insolation (1997-2004), than there other memorable work on this cd.I bet most people dont get it the first time, this is not easy lisening and god bless it's that way... true chinese avant-garde, no let reformulated this true avant-garde on an international scale.It's true i felt sea sick kinda but is it a bad thing Einstein felt sea sick impression after earing Gesualdo and find it brilliant in the end (ref Gesualdo paper back Denis morrier(writher).


----------



## Biwa

Francesco Maria Veracini (1690-1768)

Overtures & Concerti Vol.1

L'Arte dell'Arco
Federico Guglielmo (conductor)


----------



## Pugg

​
*Berlioz*, Harold in Italy
*Chausson*, Poème
*Ravel*, Tzigane


----------



## Itullian

Antonin Dvorak: String Quartet #13 Op.106 B.192 
Cypress String Quartet 
Avie 2275 
KUSC.ORG


----------



## Guest

Listened to the live Carnegie Hall recital that includes Schumann, Chopin, Ravel, and Scriabin. His transcendent playing somehow overcomes the substandard sound and nearly continuous coughing. I would loved to have been there to witness the white-hot Scriabin 5th Sonata! I seem to recall a Szymanowski Sonata (No.3, I think) and some Shostakovich Preludes and Fugues from one of his five Carnegie recitals on LP ages ago--does anyone know why they were excluded?


----------



## KenOC

Beethoven's 5th Symphony, Manfred Honeck and the Pittsburgh SO. A really nice and vigorous performance, on the radio!


----------



## Pugg

Disc: 1
1. Faust / Air des bijoux
2. La bohème / Sì. Mi chiamano Mimi
3. Dinorah / Ombre légère
4. Carmen / Si, des contrebandiers...je dis que rien ne m'épouvante
5. Semiramide / Bel raggio lusinghier
6. Turandot / Signore, ascolta
7. Turandot / Tu che di gel sei cinta
8. Lakmé / Air des clochettes


----------



## Itullian

Ludwig van Beethoven: Symphony No. 5 in C minor 67 
Pittsburgh Symphony / Manfred Honeck 
Reference Recordings 718 
KUSC.ORG


----------



## Pugg

​*Beverly Sills* in highlights from her wonderful recordings :tiphat:


----------



## tortkis

Johann Pachelbel: The Complete Organ Works Volume 1 - Joseph Payne (Centaur)


----------



## Lukecash12

Cutner is blowing my mind yet again with his Appassionata and Hammerklavier.


----------



## Pugg

​Rosanna Carteri .
Disk 2 von 3
La Traviata
E' strano... Follie! ... Sempre libera (1. Akt)
Dammi tu forza, o cielo... Amami, Alfredo (2. Akt)
Tenesta la promessa Addio del passato (3. Akt)

I vespri siciliani 
Mercé dilette amiche

Otello;
Già nella notte densa 
Mia madre avea una povera ancella
Ave Maria

Faust ;
Aria dei gioielli

Iris 
Oh, come al tuo sottile


----------



## Pugg

​*A Hundred Years of Italian Opera volume 3*
_Another treasure from Opera Rara _


----------



## Gouldanian

Pugg said:


> ​*A Hundred Years of Italian Opera volume 3*
> _Another treasure from Opera Rara _


Judging by what you've been listening to recently Miss Pugg I assume that you're a big fan of opera...


----------



## MrTortoise

Franz Schubert

Symphony No. 3 in D, D. 200

Berlin Philharmonic
Herbert von Karajan, cond.


----------



## MrTortoise

William Byrd
Cantiones Sacrae
Gradualia

The Cardinall's Musick
Andrew Carwood, director

Thanks Chordalrock!


----------



## Gouldanian

Iconic recording of the 2nd symphony... Same for Ashkenazy's recording of the 2nd concerto on another album.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Sibelius *2 + Finlandia, Tapiola


----------



## MrTortoise

Mozart
Quintet for Piano and Winds, K.452

Vladimir Ashkenazy, piano and the London Wind Soloists: Alan Civil (horn), William Waterhouse (basson), Terence MacDonagh (oboe), Jack Brymer (clarinet)

Inspired by Triplets' Mozart/Beethoven quintets for piano and winds post in the Chamber music forum.


----------



## johnnysc

Beethoven - Overtures

Bavarian Radio Symphony/Colin Davis


----------



## Blancrocher

Carter: Clarinet Concerto, Symphonia (Collins/Knussen)


----------



## Pugg

*Schubert*: Death and the Maiden
The Juilliard String Quartet


----------



## jim prideaux

while at work and through an I-pod,Schumann's Konzertstuck from the Gardiner complete recordings of the orchestral works.


----------



## bejart

The Pla Brothers, Joan (ca.1720-1770?) and Josep (1728-1762): Trio Sonata No.16 in A Minor

Barcelona Consort: Jordi Colomer, flute -- Jordi Argelaga, oboe -- Jordi Comellas, viola -- Madrona Elias, harpsichord


----------



## Pugg

​Rossini; Overtures.
_Riccardo Muti_ conducting


----------



## elgar's ghost

Mahler's 9th and 10th symphonies.


----------



## Easy Goer

Paul Paray Conducts Chabrier & Roussel.


----------



## Pugg

​*La Stupenda.
Dame Joan Sutherland *


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1957 - '80.


----------



## Vasks

*Pugnani - Overture #2 in Eight Parts (Mangiacavallo/Opus 111)
F. J. Haydn - Piano Sonata #4 (McCabe/London)
W.A. Mozart - Symphony No. "44", K.73 l (Mackerras/Telarc)*


----------



## Pugg

​*Bizetl Carmen*.
_Balsa/ Carreras/ van Dam/ Ricciarelli et al.
Herbert von Karajan_ conducting


----------



## EDaddy

http://postimage.org/

Beethoven: Coriolan Overture, Op. 62


----------



## Vronsky

*Berlioz: Symphonie fantastique*

Hector Berlioz: Symphonie fantastique
Philharmonia Orchestra *·* Otto Klemperer

via YouTube:


----------



## deprofundis

*Isang Yun *chamber symphony 1 on naxos conducted by Piotr Borkowski, it the korean chamber ensemble, the harp is provide by Rana Park, very pretty Moody music, this is quite chill-out music , when you need to relaxe empty your head releif your day stress, it actually work well in this domain.Therefore i recommend this naxos has medication for stress releif and anxiety, you should trust doctor deprofundis on this one he has the right prescription for you, gong-hu for harp and strings is quite something.


----------



## Mahlerian

Bartok: Two Elegies, Ten Easy Pieces
Zoltan Kocsis









Carter: Mosaic, Dialogues
New Music Concerts Ensemble









Bartok: String Quartet No. 1
Alban Berg Quartet


----------



## shadowdancer

One of the best recordings of this piece: D960


----------



## Dawood

I'm currently listening to something on Radio 3 whilst I wait for the Mozart Oboe Concerto.

It's presumably a 'post-modern' piece. It's certainly ticking all the boxes

1 - very high violin noise mixed with grunting bass sound

2 - very quiet

3 - sudden flurry of percussion and loud brass noise

4 - very quiet 

4 - piano keys being pressed - the musical equivalent of doodling in a dull meeting

5 - very quiet

6- audience look at the conductor to see if it's okay to clap yet...


----------



## realdealblues

*Johannes Brahms
*
Symphony No. 2 in D major, Op. 73 [Rec. 1960]
Symphony No. 3 in F major, Op. 90 [Rec. 1960]

View attachment 78455


Bruno Walter/Columbia Symphony Orchestra

I still love old Bruno's way with Brahms!


----------



## shadowdancer

@realdealblues
Talking about Brahms I recently decided to get Andrew Rose (Pristine) transfers from Toscanini's Brahms with the Philharmonia (1952 recordings). 
Indeed legendary..


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Beethoven, Symphony No. 3. Mozart, Concerto No. 26*


----------



## Gouldanian

realdealblues said:


> *Johannes Brahms
> *
> Symphony No. 2 in D major, Op. 73 [Rec. 1960]
> Symphony No. 3 in F major, Op. 90 [Rec. 1960]
> 
> View attachment 78455
> 
> 
> Bruno Walter/Columbia Symphony Orchestra
> 
> I still love old Bruno's way with Brahms!


How do you find his reading of the 2nd symphony?


----------



## tortkis

Early English Organ Music, Vol. 1 - Joseph Payne (Naxos)








Organ music from the Mulliner Book (1545 - 1570) and the Dancing Master (1719), and the works of Giles Farnaby (c. 1563 - 1640), Henry Purcell (c. 1659 - 1695), William Boyce (1711-1779), Christopher Gibbons (1615-1676), William Croft (1678 - 1727), William Walond (1719-1768), and John Blow (1649 - 1708).


----------



## EDaddy

http://postimage.org/

Mozart : Missa brevis in F major K192
Concentus Musicus Wien; Nikolaus Harnoncourt


----------



## Flamme

Oh...Amy...


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1988/9 at Teldec Studio, Berlin. Recording Engineer: Eberhard Sengpiel.


----------



## jim prideaux

Stenhammar-2nd Symphony performed by Jarvi and the Gothenburg S.O.


----------



## Flamme

Actually, when it rolls over you in waves, for an hour it seems to loses its grim and gloomy veil and becomes rather illuminating.


----------



## johnnysc

Christmas Carols & Motets

Tallis Scholars/Peter Phillips


----------



## Eramirez156

*Symphony No.5, Op.50*
*Carl Nielsen *









*Cincinnati Symphony Orchestra*
*Paavo Jarvi*


----------



## Easy Goer

Holst - Choral Hymns / Savitri / 7 Part-Songs / The Evening Watch.


----------



## pmsummer

THE DESERT MUSIC
Steve Reich
William Carlos Williams - text
Steve Reich and Musicians - ensemble
Chorus & Members of the Brooklyn Philharmonic
Michael Tilson Thomas - conductor

Nonesuch


----------



## pmsummer

*Pace yourselves, ladies and gentlemen. Pace yourselves.*


----------



## Alfacharger

On LP, some very very early Wagner.


----------



## Cosmos

3 Beethoven Sonatas in opus order, during the transition into the Middle Period:

Sonata no. 11, Jeno Jando










Sonata no. 12, Claudio Arrau










Sonata no. 13, Maurizio Pollini










All while writing a paper on William Blake. However, I just realized that the poem I'm analyzing predates these sonatas only by 5 years


----------



## D Smith

Bax: Nonet, Oboe Quintet, Clarinet Sonata, Harp Quintet/Nash Ensemble. More fine playing from the Nash Ensemble in these delightful works. I find I like Bax's chamber works better than his orchestral output but still giving that a try, too.


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 2004.


----------



## deprofundis

Since *Saint and Sinners *sutch agreat compilation im lisening to cd 2, i have most of the composers that appear on this cd, yet they are suprises : *Adam de la Halle and John Dunstable*, it feature numorous anon works, whitch make this cd mysterious, on another subject i just might lisen to *Hildegard von Bingen *Before i go to sleep one of the naxos version since i wont a purist version , just the voices, so im ending this night whit either: heavenly revelation or Celestial harmonies.


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 2001 at Teldec (now Teldex) Studio, Berlin. Recording Engineer: Arne Akselberg.


----------



## Blancrocher

Maderna: For Strings (Arditti)


----------



## EDaddy

http://postimage.org/

George Lloyd: Symphony in A (No. 1)
Albany Symphony Orchestra; George Lloyd


----------



## Guest

Everyone rises to the challenges that Penderecki hurls at them--excellent, if slightly distant. sound.


----------



## OldFashionedGirl

_On Spotify:_







*Mahler* - Symphony no. 6
Kindertotendieler
Vienna Symphony Orchestra. Conducted by Leonard Bernstein. 
Nobody conducts Mahler like Bernstein!


----------



## Blancrocher

Lutoslawski: Piano Concerto, Chain 3, Novelette (Zimerman)


----------



## bejart

Antonio Brioschi (ca.1700-1750?): Sinfonia in B Flat

Vanni Moretto conducting the Atalanta Fugiens


----------



## Gouldanian

Karajan's Sacre du Printemps...


----------



## bejart

Florian Leopold Gassmann (1729-1774): Sinfonia in C Minor

Masataka Murofushi conducting the Haydn Sinfonietta Tokyo


----------



## JohnD

Dawood said:


> I'm currently listening to something on Radio 3 whilst I wait for the Mozart Oboe Concerto.
> 
> It's presumably a 'post-modern' piece. It's certainly ticking all the boxes
> 
> 6- audience look at the conductor to see if it's okay to clap yet...


You're listening to the radio and you can see the audience?
How exactly does that work?


----------



## KirbyH

The whole of my listening today has been with the Germans - the really good ones, too:



























Started things off with Cliburn and Reiner giving the Emperor concerto the star treatment - between the CSO and Cliburn's big-as-the-Texas sky technique, old Ludwig hasn't sounded better. This beats the pants off of the other reading I have with Ashkenazy and the Cleveland Orchestra. RCA's sonics are, in a word, WHOA.

If you haven't heard Kleiber's Beethoven with the VPO, run, do not walk, to do so. Every bar is springy and full and vital and just... right. It's very humane, bright-edged Beethoven, whipping along at speed without ever seeming breakneck. Those of you who know, well, I don't see any point in trying to add words to what is as close to musical perfection as has ever been committed to tape.

Back over the summer I raved about how much I loved the 3rd symphonies from Thielemann's Dresden cycle - I don't know how I feel about the 1st. The sounds are there - and they are lovely sounds. The talent is there. The conditioning and orchestra and recording is right, and yet I feel like it could do more. Thielemann is like Barenboim - they are both enormously talented, and yet don't use those talents as often as they should. At least the Dresden orchestra has this music in their blood, if not as much as that of Strauss - but their attitude at least is right. (Also kudos to DG for putting all of those glorious low instruments front and center in the sonic picture, I had no idea that contrabassoon part was that active.)

To cap things off, Act III of Die Walkure. For a long time I only had the Solti Walkure, and while loud and proud, it wasn't much else. Karajan gives everything so much more atmosphere, and his singers, on the whole, are streaks ahead of folks like the wobbly Hans Hotter. Alright, I like - Birgitt Nilsson sings circles around Regine Crespin, and Ms. Crespin here is definitely of the international set. Ah well, I'm biased. (But the Karajan still beats Solti for pure musicality, and that's fact.)


----------



## Weston

*Glazunov: Incidental music to Salomé Op.90 *
José Serebrier (orchestra not credited in mp3 version)










I have not heard enough Glazunov to recognize a style or musical signature yet, so this just sounds like well recorded fairly good romantic music to me. Neither too heavy nor too light. The horn harmonies are very nice, and of course there has to be a Middle-Eastern sounding dance.

*Dvorak: Psalm 149 for Chorus and Orchestra, Op. 79*
Seiji Ozawa / Boston Symphony Orchestra










Noisy recording, lacking in the upper frequencies, but there is nice interplay between the chorus and brass. It's quite inspiring in spite of the poor recording. I need to figure out a way to wake up to this. I'd be able to face anything the day throws at me.

*Tournemire: Symphony No. 3 in D major, Op. 43, "Moscow 1913" *
Antonio de Almeida / Moscow Symphony Orchestra










Also not the greatest recording, but this is a work I remember liking a lot back when I first joined this forum, so long ago it's not listed with any "deep listening" tallies. It's still good years later, complex but highly accessible. Somehow this sounds like summer to me, so it may work even better for you folks in the southern hemisphere. I wish its warm timbres would thaw my shivering as the actual temperature drops outside.


----------



## Pugg

BACH; Preludes and Fugues BWV 846, 849-851 & 853


----------



## Pugg

​Saint-Saëns; Symphony 3
Charles Munch


----------



## Pugg

​*Mahler; Symphony no3*
_Helga Dernesch.
Sir George _Solti


----------



## EDaddy

http://postimage.org/

Beethoven - Piano Sonata No.28 in A Major, Op.101
Ashkenazy

Solid


----------



## Morimur




----------



## starthrower




----------



## helenora

*Haydn Die Schöpfung* /Trevor Pinnock


----------



## Pugg

​*Christmas in New York
Renée Fleming and friends *


----------



## Tsaraslondon

There is something quintessentially English about Finzi's music, and this disc is an excellent introduction to his choral and vocal work, in superb performances under the late Richard Hickox.

At its heart is what, in my opinion, is the best recorded performance of Finzi's mini Christmas masterpiece _In terra pax_, a wonderfully evocative distillation of Robert Bridges' poem _Noel_ and the Christmas story in St Luke's Gospel. It conjures up like no other piece I know the magic of my childhood Christmases. In a world where Christmas has become little more than a commercial festival, when we are bombarded from morning till night with ever more aggressive ad campaigns enjoining us to part with money we don't have, it is a timely reminder of what Christmas once was before the marketing gurus got hold of it. John Shirley Quirk and Norma Burrowes are the excellent soloists.


----------



## Pugg

​*Verdi; Don Carlo*.
Galina Gorchakova, Olga Borodina, Dmitri Hvorostovsky, Roberto Scandiuzzi, Richard Margison
Orchestra: Orchestra of the Royal Opera House Covent Garden
Conductor: Bernard Haitink


----------



## Biwa

Johann Sebastian Bach - Leipziger Weihnachtskantaten

Christmas Cantatas from Leipzig

Magnificat BWV 243a
Cantata BWV 63
Cantata BWV 91
Cantata BWV 121
Cantata BWV 133

Collegium Vocale Gent
Philippe Herreweghe (conductor)


----------



## Pugg

_Bizet; Carmen suites et al.
Thomas; Mignon overture 
Paul Paray _


----------



## deprofundis

Orlande de *Lassus* requiem & music for easter sunday, this is a four part requiem directed by Mark Brown, music for holy week is directed by Bruno Turner, the ensemble is pro cantione antiqua on the label alto, fine rendition of Lassus on alto just like Jeremiah lament.Someone should check these there that good, it's been a while since i would lisen to Lassus ,i had lisen to him so mutch eventually i got tired and rediscover him afterward...Lassus a great composer his vocal music among the greatess name in classical Spectrum.

:tiphat:


----------



## Pugg

*Moritz Moszkowski* ;Klavierkonzert op.59/ 
*Grieg*: Klavierkonzert op. 16

_Joseph Moog/ Nicholas Milton_


----------



## shadowdancer

Great performance of this masterpiece:


----------



## MrTortoise

Johann Sebastian Bach
Partita for violin No. 3 in E, BWV 1006
Sonata for violin No. 1 in g minor, BWV 1001
Sonata for violin No. 2 in a minor, BWV 1003

Gidon Kremer, violin

Someone else listened to these recently and described the playing as 'passionate'. Thanks to whoever posted. Another treasure found.


----------



## realdealblues

Gouldanian said:


> How do you find his reading of the 2nd symphony?


All of his Brahms Symphonies from this period are great. The Columbia Symphony Orchestra isn't the Vienna Philharmonic so there's some less than perfect playing, but nothing too distracting. Overall, Walter's phrasing and tempos are excellent. These readings flow perfectly. These aren't stern and grim like Klemperer, but rather sunny readings. Very caring and warm, but not to the extreme. They have a very light feeling at times and are truly wonderful to hear. I highly recommend them.


----------



## bejart

Johann Malchior Molter (1696-1765): Concertino a 4 in E Minor

Hamburger Ratsmusik with Simone Eckert on viola: Lawrence Dean, flute -- Barbara Hofmann, violas -- Ulrich Wedemeier, theorbo -- Karl Ernst Went, harpsichord


----------



## eljr

*Jonas Kaufmann
Nessun Dorma: The Puccini Album*


----------



## realdealblues

*Johannes Brahms*

Symphony No. 4 in E minor, Op. 98 [Rec. 1959]
Tragic Overture, Op. 81 [Rec. 1960]
Song Of Destiny, Op. 54 [Rec. 1961]

View attachment 78485


Bruno Walter/Columbia Symphony Orchestra
The Occidental College Concert Choir (Song Of Destiny)


----------



## Pugg

​*Berlioz; Harold in Italy*
_William Primrose/ Charles Munch _


----------



## johnnysc

Bach - Brandenburg Concertos 4,5 & 6

Concentus Musicus Wien/Harnoncourt


----------



## Pugg

​*Beethoven: Mass in C* et al.
_Robert Shaw_.:tiphat:


----------



## Vasks

*Rheinberger - Academic Overture (Athinaos/Signum)
Herzogenberg - String Trio, Op. 27, No. 2 (Becanto/cpo)
R. Strauss - Symphonic Interludes from "Intermezzo" (Mehta/Sony)*


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Unbelievably I don't have a recording of Franck's Symphony on CD, and I'm listening to these two on spotify in an attempt to decide which one to buy, on the assumption that both Much and Monteux would be good guides in this music.

The Munch is very exciting, but the recording is showing its age now, and the Monteux, though also pretty old, wins on recording quality. I also prefer his very slightly more measured speed in the first movement, which gives the big brass tune more time to make its effect.


----------



## Easy Goer

Antonín Dvořák - Slavonic Dances. Karel Šejna & The Czech Philharmonic


----------



## pmsummer

TUDOR CITY
*Anonymous, William Byrd, William Cornysh, John Dunstable, Walter Lambe, Andrew Smith, Thomas Tallis, John Taverner, Christopher Tye*
New York Polyphony

_Avie_


----------



## Dr Johnson

Violin concerto.


----------



## schigolch




----------



## Pugg

​*Poulenc; Piano concerto / Organ concerto /Concerto for two pianos*
_Pascal Rogé/ Sylviane Deferne/ Peter Hurford.
Charles Dutoit_ conducting


----------



## tortkis

Reger: Three Suites for Solo Cello, Op. 131c - Ulrich Horn (Naxos)


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1999 at Henry Wood Hall, London. Recording Engineer: Tony Faulkner.


----------



## Biwa

Francis Poulenc (1899-1963)

Novelettes (3) for piano, FP 47 & 173

Pascal Roge (piano)


----------



## conclass

&

Beethoven (Gardiner) - Symphony No. 1


----------



## starthrower




----------



## Gouldanian

Powerful Shostakovich! The Järvi recording (Chandos).


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

Alexander Scriabin - Piano Sonata No. 5, Op. 53; Preludes - Op. 11; Preludes - Op. 9 (Vladimir Horowitz).









My first disc of Scriabin's music - should've explored this earlier. His music is varied, lyrical and highly imaginative. 
I'm on a bit of a Horowitz binge as of late as well, what an awesome piano player. I can't put my finger on what exactly makes Horowitz's playing so beautiful and engaging, I guess it's all in the dynamics and in his deep understanding of every single musical detail.


----------



## Gouldanian

HaydnBearstheClock said:


> Alexander Scriabin - Piano Sonata No. 5, Op. 53; Preludes - Op. 11; Preludes - Op. 9 (Vladimir Horowitz).
> 
> View attachment 78494
> 
> 
> My first disc of Scriabin's music - should've explored this earlier. His music is varied, lyrical and highly imaginative.
> I'm on a bit of a Horowitz binge as of late as well, what an awesome piano player. I can't put my finger on what exactly makes Horowitz's playing so beautiful and engaging, I guess it's all in the dynamics and in his deep understanding of every single musical detail.


I have this album, lovely performance but I hate the sound quality...


----------



## Dr Johnson

Kreutzer sonata


----------



## tortkis

Arcana - Quartetto Prometeo (Sony)









Ciaccona (da T. Merula) - F. Filidei
Consonanze Stravaganti (da G.M. Trabaci) - F. Filidei
Da "Alle Fonti Della Stravaganza", 15 Studi Da Domenico Scarlatti - Salvatore Sciarrino
"Recercar Cromaticho" Per Quartetto D'archi (da Frescobaldi) - Stefano Gervasoni
Da "Mas Lugares" : Monteverdi: Io mi son giovinetta - Stefano Scodanibbio
"Qui Transitis" Trascr. Da "O Vos Omnes" di Gesualdo da Venosa - Ivan Fedele
Da "Mas Lugares": Monteverdi: Quell'augellin che canta - Stefano Scodanibbio
"Struggenze" per quartetto d'archi - Giorgio Battistelli
Da "Mas Lugares": Monteverdi: Che se tu se' 'l cor mio - Stefano Scodanibbio

Free transcriptions of early & baroque music for string quartet, by contemporary composers.


----------



## EDaddy

http://postimage.org/

Mendelssohn - String Quartet No. 1 in E flat major, Op. 12
Aurora String Quartet

Not sure how I missed these incredible string quartets by the "Wonder Kind" as played by the Aurora String Quartet. They are truly _outstanding_ creations.


----------



## johnnysc

Haydn - Symphonies 59, 100 & 101

Academy of St. Martin in the Fields/Marriner


----------



## Gouldanian

The *very* solemn Concerto by Atterberg...


----------



## Heliogabo

Recently acquired (and long waited) album.

Great performances (5th symphony and Concerto grosso No. 3) by the Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra conducted by R. Chailly.


----------



## Richannes Wrahms

I'm never sure what is the purpose of all that repetitive teasing in Scriabin.


----------



## Flamme

http://www.bbc.co.uk/radio/player/bbc_radio_three
Cool show 'bout Shostakovich...


----------



## Vaneyes

Pugg said:


> ​*Christmas in New York
> Renée Fleming and friends *


I knew it.


----------



## Scififan

I have listened to the first three quartets in Beethoven's Op 18 set as played by the Endllion String Quartet with comparative selections by the Vegh Quartet's 1952 recording. These are beautiful works. The Endellion set includes the early version of Op.18/1 and it remarkable how Beethoven improved this work--especially in the first movement. Simpson feels that the thorough and careful revision makes it the strongest in the set. It also has the most "democratic" part writing. Number two is filled with surprises and the third is quite lovely. A major help for me is the commentary by Dr Robert Simpson which is available online. I have Basil Lam's BBC guide as well which gives excellent in-depth analysis.


----------



## Mahlerian

Bartok: String Quartet No. 2
Alban Berg Quartet


----------



## Biwa

Ludwig van Beethoven - Rasumovsky Quartets

String Quartet in E minor, op.59 no.2
String Quartet in C major, op.59 no.3

Quartetto Italiano

Recorded: December 1973


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

Gouldanian said:


> I have this album, lovely performance but I hate the sound quality...


Oh c'mon, that old school sound quality does have its charm .


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

johnnysc said:


> View attachment 78496
> 
> 
> Haydn - Symphonies 59, 100 & 101
> 
> Academy of St. Martin in the Fields/Marriner


Ooh, that's a rare one - Haydn symphonies by Marriner. Small review?


----------



## D Smith

Suk: Fairy Tale. Falletta/Buffalo. Good performance of a wonderful piece of music.


----------



## hpowders

Shostakovich Symphony No. 4
Eugene Ormandy/Philadelphia Orchestra

My latest infatuation. Haunting and profound symphony, if exceedingly episodic.

For me, the most Mahler-like of the Shostakovich symphonies and one of his two or three greatest.

A terrific performance from these forces of what sounds like a terribly difficult work to hold together.


----------



## Biwa

Georgy Catoire (1861-1926)

Elegie for Violin and Piano Op. 26
Sonata No. 1 for Violin and Piano Op. 15
Piano Quintet Op. 28

Boris Tsoukkerman 
Ivo Boytchev 
Rian de Waal 
Christiaan Bor 
Michèle Sidener 
Godfried Hoogeveen

Such lovely music! Beautifully performed.


----------



## SixFootScowl

My new Mendelssohn choral works set. I just listened to Disk 6 (with Janet Baker on Psalm 42) and now am on Disk 5 and loving it. A great Symphony #2 that the booklet also (interestingly) refers to as a cantata symphony. This set is budget priced on Amazon under $14 new!









Next: Der fliegende Hollander (you could have guessed, eh?)


----------



## Biwa

"Wolcum Yule, Celtic and British Songs and Carols"

Traditional English: Awake, and join the cheerful choir; The holly and the ivy; I saw three ships; The Cherry Tree Carol
Traditional Irish: Good people all; The seven rejoices of Mary; Air "Lá fuar geimhreadh"; An teicheadh go hEigipt
John Tavener: The Lamb
Anonymous 17th Century: A Scots Lilt
Traditional Scottish: Balulalow; The Reel of Tullochgorum
Richard Rodney Bennett [1936-]: Balulalow
Peter Maxwell Davies [1934-]: A Calendar of Kings
Geoffrey Burgon [1941-]: A god, and yet a man?
King Henry VIII [1491-1547]: Grene growith the holy
Traditional Welsh: Wel, dymalr borau gorau
Traditional Cornish: Can wassel (Wassail Song)
Benjamin Britten [1913-1976]: A New Year Carol

Andrew Lawrence-King (Irish harp, baroque harp, psaltery)
Anonymous 4


----------



## EDaddy

http://postimage.org/

Mendelssohn: String Quartet No. 4 in E minor, Op. 44, No. 2
Aurora String Quartet


----------



## Gouldanian

Mahlerian said:


> Bartok: String Quartet No. 2
> Alban Berg Quartet


Which one's better between this and Hagen's?


----------



## Gouldanian

My favourite of Brahms. Great symphony, legendary recording.


----------



## Guest

Pure Bach/Busoni bliss! Superbly played and recorded.


----------



## Mahlerian

Gouldanian said:


> Which one's better between this and Hagen's?


Sorry, I'm not familiar with that set and really can't comment.


----------



## Guest

Gouldanian said:


> Which one's better between this and Hagen's?


The Borodin's!


----------



## SixFootScowl

Biwa said:


> View attachment 78507
> 
> "Wolcum Yule, Celtic and British Songs and Carols"


You got me listening to the clips. The songs are very beautiful. Now what am I to do. I can see only a matter of time and I will be buying a copy. Hey, I haven't bought any Christmas music this year. All the more reason to get a copy.


----------



## bejart

Mozart: Violin Sonata in in B Flat, KV 454

Salvatore Accardo, violin -- Bruno Canino, piano


----------



## Weston

*Schumann: Davidsbundlertanze, Op. 6 *
Benjamin Frith, piano










Schumann is hit or miss with me, but the hits are well worth the rare misses. No. 2 of this selection "Innig" is so mysterious I would almost guess it as Debussy on a blind hearing. Much of the rest seems to go into impossible timbres for just a piano.

The final piece of the set is clearly telling me it's time for bed, but I no longer have to do as I'm told so --.

*Mendeslssohn: Trio No. 1 In D Minor Op. 49*
Boris Mersson, piano, Anton Fietz, violin, Claude Starck, cello










The recording is pretty murky, but that's okay. I seem to only listen to Mendelssohn out of some warped sense of duty these days. Once again, I feel someone needed to cut off his coffee supply.

Have to leave it at just these two due to a "challenging" week at work.


----------



## Biwa

Florestan said:


> You got me listening to the clips. The songs are very beautiful. Now what am I to do. I can see only a matter of time and I will be buying a copy. Hey, I haven't bought any Christmas music this year. All the more reason to get a copy.


Wolcum Yule is a gorgeous album. If you like the clips, you'll love listening to the whole recording even more! I have many releases by Anonymous 4. They are all highly recommended.

It's sad to think they will be retiring... 

But... A warm "thank you" to them for all the wonderful music that they've given us! :clap:


----------



## Pugg

​
*Haydn*; Symphony in C major, Hob. I:82 "The Bear" • Symphony in G minor, Hob. I:83 "The Hen" • Symphony in E-flat major, Hob. I:84


----------



## JohnD

Murray Perahia: Bach Partitas 2, 3 & 4


----------



## Pugg

Gouldanian said:


> My favourite of Brahms. Great symphony, legendary recording.
> 
> View attachment 78508


Untouchable :tiphat:


----------



## Heliogabo

Back to Bach:










Beautiful renditions of this inmortal works, that let me hear this night (coming from Zelenka, a lot of Vivaldi and italian baroque, Biber, Telemann on the last weeks) why Bach is Bach.


----------



## Pugg

​Vivaldi; Trumpet concertos
Håkan Hardenberger


----------



## Pugg

​Whilst the last pieces of decorating in the house is going on,
this glorious unmissable Christmas Album :tiphat:


----------



## Haydn man

For this weeks SS
I am not a great fan of Berlioz, and not sure if this is going to change my mind.
Certainly an unusual work with the solo viola addition


----------



## Pugg

​_Christmas with the Vienna Boys choir.
_


----------



## Pugg

Next on:
​*Rossini; The Barber of Seville
Berganza/ Ghiaurov*/ et al.
_Silvio Varviso conducting._


----------



## shadowdancer

Following this Brahms wave, one of my favourites (second only to Toscanini`s Philharmonia):


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

J. S. Bach - St. John's Passion (Hans-Joachim Rotzsch; Arleen Augér, Peter Schreier, Armin Ude, Theo Adam, Siegfried Lorenz, Heidi Rieß; Thomanerchor Leipzig; Gewandhausorchester).









Wonderful music - that introduction has to be one of the darkest things Bach composed - you can just imagine the clouds covering the sun and a storm setting on. The recording is very good in all respects - very good soloists and a fine orchestral choir and orchestral performance. Question to those also familiar with the St. Matthew Passion (I definitely have to fill this gap) - which Passion do you like more?


----------



## elgar's ghost

It's been a while since I've played any choral works by Handel so reacquainting myself with these particular discs will be nice.

Ode for St. Cecilia's Day HWV 76 (1739), Zadok the Priest HWV 258 (1727), The King Shall Rejoice HWV 260 (1727), My Heart is Inditing HWV 261 (1727), Let Thy Hand Be Strengthened HWV 259 (1727), Concerto a due cori no.2 HWV 333 (1747-48) and Concerto a due cori no.3 HWV 334 (1747-1748):


----------



## helenora

*Cesar Franck Les Sept dernières paroles du Christ en Croix.* Conducted by Hubert Beck.
His music answers the question if he was a great composer


----------



## Pugg

​
*Scriabin*: Sonatas 2, 4, 6, 7, 9, 10


----------



## SiegendesLicht

*Hanns Eisler* - Deutsche Sinfonie, for the third time over the last 24 hours


----------



## MrTortoise

Johann Sebastian Bach
Sonata for Violin in C, BWV 1005
Partita for Violin in b minor, BWV 1002
Partita for Violin in d minor, BWV 1004

Gidon Kremer, violin


----------



## Pugg

​*Notebook for Anna Magdalena Bach.*
_Elly Ameling/ Leonardt / Linde _


----------



## Dawood

Currently listening to the first of my Oxfam charity haul: Josephy Haydn Symphony no 48, 59 and 92. A chap called Henry Adolph conducting the Philharmonia Slavonica. Bright strings and thoughtful melodies - the type of music which suites, for me, these late Autumn days.

A £1.99 purchase. Can't be bad for an introduction to Mozart's mate.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Schumann, Symphonies Nos. 1 and 2.*

The third movement of the second symphony would prompt even Faust to say, "Linger a while -- thou art so fair!"


----------



## Pugg

​*Luciano Pavarotti; O Holy Night *


----------



## MrTortoise

For Saturday Symphony

Hector Berlioz
Harold in Italy

William Primrose, viola
Boston Symphony
Charles Munch, cond.


----------



## hpowders

MrTortoise said:


> For Saturday Symphony
> 
> Hector Berlioz
> Harold in Italy
> 
> William Primrose, viola
> Boston Symphony
> Charles Munch, cond.


All of these reissues with the Boston Symphony/Charles Munch are pure gold!


----------



## MrTortoise

hpowders said:


> All of these reissues with the Boston Symphony/Charles Munch are pure gold!


The sound was brilliant. My first listen to 'Harold' and it was most enjoyable. This recording seems to be well regarded by many members of the forum.


----------



## bejart

Vaclav Pichl (1741-1805): String Trio in F Major, Op.7, No.2

Ensemble Agora: Margarete Adorf, violin -- Antje Sabinski, viola -- Matthias Hofmann, cello


----------



## Mahlerian

Saturday Symphony:
Berlioz: Harold in Italy
Nobuko Imai, London Symphony Orchestra, cond. Davis


----------



## Pugg

​*Berlioz; Les nuits d'été *
_Eleanor Steber._


----------



## Vasks

*Silcher - Overture in E-flat (Lajovic/Carus)
Schubert - Fantasy in C for Violin & Piano (Cotik/Centaur)*


----------



## TurnaboutVox

*Delius
Songs from the Norwegian. 
Danish Songs
2 mélodies. 
Old English Songs
Shelley Songs
The nightingale has a lyre of gold
I-Brasil
Summer Landscape
O schneller, mein Ross* etc.
Yvonne Kenny (sop); Piers Lane (pn) [Hyperion, 2007]

My new disc of the week, and luscious it is too. I am a bit of a Delius fan, and find his songs charming and occasionally more profound. Kenny and the ever-reliable accompanist Piers Lane are pretty impressive here.



> Delius's 60-odd songs are for the most part exquisite miniatures. Delius's influences, reflected in his choice of texts, show his love for the north countries: Scotland and Ireland, and especially Scandinavia; he was particularly fond of Norway. Many of these songs are settings of Scandinavian poets such as Ludvig Holstein, Bjørnstjerne Bjørnson, and Jens Peter Jacobsen; the texts were translated both into English-by various writers including Peter Warlock ( nom de plume of composer Philip Heseltine)-and simultaneously into German by Delius's German wife Jelka, so it is not always easy to know which is the "right" language for a particular song. In 1970, Oxford University Press published a collection of 19 songs with English words mostly by Peter Pears. Kenny uses English texts, except for French and German originals reflected in the headnote. Several songs are recorded here for the first time.
> 
> Kenny's voice and Lane's accompaniments are well recorded, very lifelike without being too close, and the annotations by Stephen Lloyd are well done; texts are given, along with English translations for the French and German songs. Not the most beautiful Delius song recital ever, but the best available right now, and therefore recommended to admirers of his music and to Lieder collectors willing to stray a bit from the beaten path.
> 
> ArkivMusic


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Cherubini, Missa Solemnis in D minor. Berlioz, Harold in Italy*


----------



## D Smith

For Saturday Symphony: Berlioz; Harold in Italy. Munch/BSO. Really fine performance of this delightful work!


----------



## Pugg

​*Verdi; Otello*
_Del Monaco/ Tebaldi/ Protti
Herbert von Karajan_ conducting:tiphat:


----------



## AClockworkOrange

*Brahms: Symphony No.1 & Haydn Variations*
Sir Adrian Boult & the London Philharmonic Orchestra


----------



## bejart

Jan Rosler (1771-1813): String Quartet in A Major, Op.6, No.3

Stamic Quartet: Viteslav Cernoch and Josef Kekula, violins -- Jan Peruska, viola -- Vladimir Leixner, cello


----------



## Cosmos

While I don't support listening to music while studying, I break that rule with large scale choral/orchestral works, so

Now: Schoenberg - Gurrelieder










After: Handel - Messiah


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded January & March 1986 at St. Giles Church, Cripplegate, London. Recording Engineer: Nicholas Parker. Monica Huggett's still going strong...these days with the Portland Baroque Ensemble.


----------



## Vaneyes

For "Saturday Symphony" listening, *Berlioz*: Harold en Italie (rec.1994).


----------



## TurnaboutVox

^^^^^Well, good luck with your studying, anyway... 

Current Listening:

*
Poulenc - The complete songs, disc 4 "Fancy"*
Poèmes de Ronsard FP38 Susan Bickley (mezzo-soprano)
Chansons gaillardes FP42 Ashley Riches (bass)
Vocalise FP44 Geraldine McGreevy (soprano)
Épitaphe FP55 Neal Davies (bass)
Cinq poèmes de Max Jacob FP59 Nicole Tibbels (soprano)
Huit chansons polonaises FP69 Agnieszka Adamczak (soprano)
À sa guitare FP79 Geraldine McGreevy (soprano)
Priez pour paix FP95 Susan Bickley (mezzo-soprano)
Chansons villageoises FP117 Christopher Maltman (baritone)
Trois chansons de F García Lorca FP136 Susan Bickley (mezzo-soprano)
Hymne FP144 Neal Davies (bass)
Mazurka FP145 Neal Davies (bass)
Fancy FP174 Geraldine McGreevy (soprano)
Graham Johnston, piano

This being the final disc of a box set I opened back in the summer. I do tend to space out listening to the discs in a box set so as to have time to listen to each repeatedly.


----------



## Flamme

Luv me some waltz...Great rendition...I also like the applauses and the feedback from audience...Eargasm in a miniature form...


----------



## EDaddy

Got iTunes on shuffle just for fun and surprises.

Right now it's Beethoven: Symphony #6 In F, Op. 68, "Pastoral" - 2. Andante Molto Mosso. Arguably the single most beautiful, flowing andante Ludwig ever conceived.

Before it was Couperin: Vingt–cinquième ordre -4. La Muse victorieuse

Before that Brahms Horn Trio. What will The Fates decide on next?...


----------



## tortkis

Stefano Scodanibbio (1956-2012): Reinventions - Quartetto Prometeo (ECM)









Amazon Editorial Review
_The Reinventions comprise radical arrangements for string quartet of three Contrapunctus from Bach's Art of the Fugue as well as string quartet settings of popular Mexican songs and Spanish guitar music._


----------



## Gouldanian

Hugo Alfvén's Symphony No. 4


----------



## Jeff W

*In which Jeff listens to Berlioz*









Not been around much, unfortunately, due to house repairs\renovations and the work associated with. But I finally have free some free time! Listening to this week's Saturday Symphony, Hector Berlioz's 'Harold in Italy'. Charles Munch conducts the Boston Symphony Orchestra with William Primrose playing the solo viola part. Always thought this one was more of a concerto than a symphony, but it's all good so long as the music is good!


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Bruckner, Symphony No. 8*

What ruins Karajan's Bruckner 8th recordings is, the third movement is too slow. It's supposed to be God's engine room, but this engine room is full of sludge.


----------



## hpowders

Shostakovich Symphony No. 10
Philadelphia Orchestra/Eugene Ormandy

Nobody did "GRIM" more masterly than Dimitri Shostakovich.

I offer this music into evidence.

Great performance of a terrific symphony.


----------



## EDaddy

Jean Sibelius - Symphony No. 5 in E Flat, Op.82
Herbert von Karajan/Philharmonia Orchestra

I have yet to find a Sibelius 5th that touches this one. A young, vital Karajan at his inspired best!
The Philharmonia Orchestra rises to meet him.


----------



## EDaddy

hpowders said:


> View attachment 78551
> 
> 
> Shostakovich Symphony No. 10
> Philadelphia Orchestra/Eugene Ormandy
> 
> Nobody did "GRIM" more masterly than Dimitri Shostakovich.
> 
> I offer this music into evidence.
> 
> Great performance of a terrific symphony.


Not surprising. The man had a lot to be grim about. 
Agreed: Great record!


----------



## jim prideaux

the only way I could justify another Sibelius cycle to myself was by buying second hand and cheaply and today the next instalment of the Oramo/CBSO recordings turned up in the post-2nd and 4th Symphonies.......

I am really rather impressed with Oramo's Sibelius.....as I was with his Schumann with the Royal Stockholm!


----------



## DavidA

Schubert Sonata D959

Radu Lupu


----------



## Flamme

http://www.radiotunes.com/romantic


----------



## bejart

Mozart: Divertimento in D Major, KV 131

Jiri Malat conducting the Kurpfalzisches Kammerorchesrer Mannheim


----------



## Gouldanian

If you're not familiar with Dussek's Piano Concerto in G minor I highly recommend it to you...


----------



## Biwa

An imaginative recreation of an English Masque, a large dance party at the royal court. The music is from the late Renaissance and early Baroque periods. The songs are beautifully sung by Miriam Allen who is given excellent support from the ensemble Echo du Danube. Very good recording, too.


----------



## starthrower

I don't know what Robert Craft is doing on this CD? But I'm digging these pieces.
The Phantasy really floats my boat. And the quartets aren't bad. 

I'm listening to this at Naxos Music Library. Still trying to decide on some Schoenberg string
works CDs. This might be a good place to start.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Ligeti, Automne a Varsovie*

Wow, this is delightful and creepy at the same time.


----------



## starthrower

Manxfeeder said:


> *Ligeti, Automne a Varsovie*
> 
> Wow, this is delightful and creepy at the same time.


This looks good! I bet the BIS sound is superior to Sony. I have the Aimard recordings.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Ligeti, Hungarian Rock.*

What, there's only one person playing this? Sheesh.


----------



## tortkis

The Story of The Keyboard Insruments, Vol. 1 - Franzpeter Goebels (Folkways Records)








Works of J. Froberger, P. E. Bach, J. S. Bach, and Peter Benary (b 1931), played on clavichord.
Works of J. C. Bach, W. A. Mozart, and Ernst Pepping (1901-1982), played on hammerclavier ("Mozart piano")


----------



## johnnysc

Tchaikovsky - Nutcracker & Swan Lake Suites

New York Philharmonic/Bernstein


----------



## TurnaboutVox

*Berlioz
Les Francs-Juges, Op. 3
Reverie et Caprice, Op. 8
Harold en Italie, Op. 16*
Rivka Golani (viola), Igor Gruppman, San Diego Symphony Orchestra cond. Yoav Talmi 
[Naxos, 1996]

Saturday symphony duty.


----------



## Eramirez156

It came in the post yesterday, but haven't had time til now to dig in, from CD5

*Symphony No.5, Op.50*
*Carl Nielsen*









*Danish Radio Symphony Orchestra*
*Erik Tuxen*

_recorded live, Usher Hall, Edinburgh Festival, August 29, 1950_


----------



## deprofundis

Im lisening to *Music of the troubadour on naxos*, i like it, some complain about the singer voice, but heck lisen to the instrumental parts, this cd goth bash by critic but i do still lisen to it , so after all this most be potable , the ambience
is appropriate to catapult you into medieval music of the troubadours of ancient lore, there are stand out on this album, christ i feel
im from a small fringe of people that appreciate medieval(spanish sauce), it has somesort of groove like the black madonna of pilgrims of Montesserat, lots of epic moment, nah this cd did not disapointed me, unicor and oni wytars did a great job, has i says almost all the time, time is a teller if something a keeper or not and as far as it goes i still enjoy it..My verdict goes by the following not the best but not the worst, you may dig it, dont read the critic you will confudsed.At worst i give this a decent 7 out of 10 at bestt a solid 8, all i can says is buy the cd and see for yourself.

:tiphat:


----------



## hpowders

Beethoven Diabelli Variations
Vladimir Ashkenazy, piano

The summit.

Ashkenazy is up to the challenge.


----------



## JohnD

starthrower said:


> I don't know what Robert Craft is doing on this CD? But I'm digging these pieces...


According to a reviewer on Amazon.com, "The CD is part of an extensive collection of Schoenberg (the 12th of what will eventually be 15 CDs) on Naxos prepared under the direction of scholar-conductor Robert Craft. Some of the recordings are reissues while others, including this CD, are new."

That being said, sticking his name at the bottom of the CD cover is still misleading.


----------



## brotagonist

I borrowed this on Hoopla (through library) and am listening to it now. I guess I had always confused Barber with Sessions :lol: Nothing against Sessions-I have enjoyed a few pieces that are right down my dodecaphonic alley, but haven't heard enough by a long shot to come to any conclusions-but I think that Barber would be very accessible to any listener.


----------



## Pugg

Chausson: Symphony, Op. 20 in B Flat


----------



## JohnD

The second volume of Perahia's Bach Partitas.


----------



## Pugg

Jeff W said:


> View attachment 78549
> 
> 
> Not been around much, unfortunately, due to house repairs\renovations and the work associated with. But I finally have free some free time! Listening to this week's Saturday Symphony, Hector Berlioz's 'Harold in Italy'. Charles Munch conducts the Boston Symphony Orchestra with William Primrose playing the solo viola part. Always thought this one was more of a concerto than a symphony, but it's all good so long as the music is good!


And coming back with a spectacular piece.:tiphat:


----------



## Pugg

tortkis said:


> The Story of The Keyboard Insruments, Vol. 1 - Franzpeter Goebels (Folkways Records)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Works of J. Froberger, P. E. Bach, J. S. Bach, and Peter Benary (b 1931), played on clavichord.
> Works of J. C. Bach, W. A. Mozart, and Ernst Pepping (1901-1982), played on hammerclavier ("Mozart piano")


Johannes Vermeer painting?


----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## tortkis

Pugg said:


> Johannes Vermeer painting?


Yes, according to the liner notes (page 2):
http://media.smithsonianfolkways.org/liner_notes/folkways/FW03326.pdf
I didn't know that until you pointed it out.


----------



## Pugg

​*Gershwin/ Bernstein*; Rhapsody in Blue et al
_Leonard Bernstein _


----------



## Gouldanian

Bach's Morimur... (not our dear Morimur)


----------



## starthrower

A lush and beautiful program from Dorati. The long 2nd movement from symphony no. 2 is some of my favorite Szymanowski.


----------



## Pugg

*Addinsel/ Rachmaninov/Litoff* Warsaw concerto et al .​_Cristina Ortiz_


----------



## Gouldanian

Pugg said:


> *Addinsel/ Rachmaninov/Litoff* Warsaw concerto et al .​_Cristina Ortiz_


No opera tonight?


----------



## Haydn man

Doing a head to head comparison of the above before making a purchase
The Kuijken is in the lead at the moment with a warmer, just a little less rushed approach, but the OAE playing in the Weil set is superb.


----------



## Pugg

​
GUSTAV MAHLER
Symphony No. 8 in E-flat major "Symphony of a Thousand"


----------



## Pugg

*La Forza del Destino* 1952
Milanov - Tucker - Warren - Hines - Miller
Fritz Stiedry


----------



## Iean

music for a cozy sunday afternoon:angel:


----------



## Pugg

​
*Berlioz; Symphony Fantastique.*
_Charles Munch_ conducting


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

F. J. Haydn - Symphony No. 104 in D Major, 'London' (Roger Norrington; London Classical Players).









Haydn's final symphonic masterpiece, in the hands of Roger Norrington - definitely an excellent mix .


----------



## Pugg

Berg:Lyric Suite - for soprano and string quartet

Wellesz:Sonnets For Elizabeth Barrett Browning, Op. 52

Zeisl:Komm, süsser Tod

arranged for soprano and string quartet by J. Peter Koene
*Renée Fleming *


----------



## helenora

*Handel Judas Maccabaeus* /Sir Charles Mackerras


----------



## Balthazar

*Haydn ~ Lord Nelson Mass.* Trevor Pinnock leads The English Concert.

*Berlioz ~ Harold en Italie.* Charles Munch leads Boston as William Primrose solos.

*Medtner ~ Piano Sonata, Op. 5; Skazki, Op. 8; Sonaten-Triade, Op. 11.* Hamelin on piano.


----------



## Pugg

​*Carmen for orchestra.*
Morton Gould.


----------



## DavidA

Brahms Piano Concerto 2 

Freiere / Chailly


----------



## Pugg

​*Brahms; German Requiem*
_Popp/ Brendel.
Giuseppe Sinopoli _conducting.


----------



## bejart

Gouldanian said:


> If you're not familiar with Dussek's Piano Concerto in G minor I highly recommend it to you...


I heartily agree with you in my review on Amazon:
http://www.amazon.com/Dussek-Piano-Concertos-Jan-Ladislav/dp/B004P96WAY/ref=cm_cr_pr_product_top?ie=UTF8&coliid=I1TOZKF4UX2W8H&colid=2BTUNNXKXSJW7#customerReviews

Now ---
Jan Vanhal (1739-1813): Sinfonia in G Major, Bryan G10

Riyoko Matsui leading the Haydn Sinfonietta Tokyo










The melody from the Menuetto is real earworm ----


----------



## johnnysc

Vivaldi - Stabat Mater

Andreas Scholl

Ensemble 415/Chiara Banchini


----------



## Vasks

*Barnett - Overture to "The Mountain Sylph" (Bonynge/Somm)
Stanford - Symphony #6 (Handley/Chandos)*


----------



## Eramirez156

*Gustav, Fritz and the CSO live.*

*Das Lied Von Der Erde*
*Gustav Mahler*









* Christa Ludwig
Richard Lewis *

*Chicago Symphony Orchestra*
*Fritz Reiner*

recorded 20.2.1958


----------



## TurnaboutVox

*Robert Simpson
Symphony No. 9*
Handley, Bournemouth SO [Hyperion, 1988]

I have listened to this twice through this afternoon (and to Simpson's commentary at the end). An excellent work it is, too. Thanks indeed to a TC friend for supplying a copy.


----------



## Pugg

​*Donizetti; Maria Stuarda.
*
_Beverly Sills/ Eileen Farrel/Louis Quilico, et al
Aldo Ceccato_ conducting.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

I know a great many of the performances in the new Warner Schwarzkopf box, but this two disc set of Brahms' _Deutshce Volkslieder_ is completely new to me, and what a delight it turns out to be. Some might think the approach too sophisticated for these essentially simple, strophic songs, but, with magical accompaniments by Gerald Moore, the approach works just fine for me.


----------



## SiegendesLicht

*Richard Strauss* - the Alpine Symphony, performed by Bernard Haitink and Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra.









My favorite recording of this piece out of all I have ever heard.


----------



## starthrower

Deutsche Sinfonie


----------



## atsizat

I am now listening to a very depressing piece of Vivaldi. I can say the music is crying.


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1989.


----------



## Gouldanian

Something light to start the day.


----------



## Gouldanian

brotagonist said:


> I borrowed this on Hoopla (through library) and am listening to it now. I guess I had always confused Barber with Sessions :lol: Nothing against Sessions-I have enjoyed a few pieces that are right down my dodecaphonic alley, but haven't heard enough by a long shot to come to any conclusions-but I think that Barber would be very accessible to any listener.


Try this album too, it's got the piano and violin concertos.


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

Peter Tchaikovsky - Symphony No. 4 in F minor, Op. 36 (Kurt Sanderling; Leningrader Philharmonie).

Symphony No. 5 in E minor, Op. 64 (Evgeny Mravinsky; Leningrader Philharmonie).









Wonderful music and excellent conducting by Sanderling and Mravinsky. Enjoying these masterful symphonies.


----------



## brotagonist

I'm trying to wrap up Boito's Mefistofele today. I have heard it about three times now over the past 4 days or so. Unfortunately, I have been so busy that I haven't managed an uninterrupted listen.... but I've got yet another opera lined up (and one in the mail ).










There are some very nice 'songs' here and the whole recording is beautiful. Being in Italian, I haven't got clue what is going on. One thing that has me wondering: shouldn't this be frightening or doom-laden? I guess that's something to figure out next time


----------



## Heliogabo

*Beethoven, Diabelli variations*
Igor Levit at the piano. At first listening it seems having everything: stamina, lyricism, clarity and precision. I'm loving this Diabellis.


----------



## hpowders

Beethoven Violin Concerto
Vadim Repin, violin
Vienna Philharmonic/Riccardo Muti

The one composition that if he wrote nothing else would have established Beethoven as one of the top three composers of all time, in my opinion.

Fine performance by Repin, dead on intonation, Kreisler first movement cadenza. 
Muti's accompaniment however is a bit perfunctory.

For the best orchestral accompaniment in this music, check out what Bruno Walter accomplishes with Zino Francescatti as soloist.

Worth hearing for Repin.


----------



## brotagonist

Gouldanian said:


> Try this album too, it's got the piano and violin concertos.
> 
> View attachment 78606


Thanks, I will... but when?  I've got so much in the mail and borrowed from the library at the moment  I'll have to see if I can locate it online. I liked the other album, especially the Essays for Orchestra, but all of it, really.


----------



## Wood

ARNOLD:

Symphony No. 1, Tam o'Shanter (CBSO, Arnold)

Also: Symphony No. 6, English Dances 3, 5 (Unknown artists)


----------



## starthrower

brotagonist said:


> Thanks, I will... but when?  I've got so much in the mail and borrowed from the library at the moment  I'll have to see if I can locate it online. I liked the other album, especially the Essays for Orchestra, but all of it, really.


You might consider the Marin Alsop Barber box on Naxos. You can find it for under 20 dollars. In addition to the more famous works, it's loaded with several lesser known gems. Recording quality is first rate. In fact, it sounds even better than the Telarc CD I have.

NP:


----------



## ribonucleic

The Hahn/Zhu Mozart Violin Sonatas.









Delightful performances from both women.

If there's any fiddle music Hahn can't persuade in, I haven't come across it yet.


----------



## Guest

She plays the Paganini Variations with exhilarating virtuosity without short-changing the lyrical moments, and she responds beautifully to the autumnal aspects of the late works. Excellent sound, if a tiny bit bright.


----------



## AClockworkOrange

*Beethoven: Symphony No.4 & No.5*
Paul Kletzki & the Czech Philharmonic








This has literally dropped through my letterbox in as much time as the first three movements take to elapse. I chose to test this set with the Fourth & Fifth for familiarity.

A few things leap out at me:

The sound quality is excellent, as is the quality of the recording.
The Czech Philharmonic sound absolutely wonderful. It has a great deal of character but it never sounds forced nor does it ever overpower the music.
The pacing on this Fifth is excellent and the balance is spot on - Kletzki certainly impresses with the Czech forces.
I already prefer the sound on this to another recent cycle I purchased - Karajan's '60's cycle. The sound on the Karajan is excellent but the sound here is a shade warmer and perhaps a little richer. Combined with the naturally distinctive sound of the Czech Philharmonic it simply feels more organic.

In the meantime, I am going to continue listening to this set, *moving to Disc 1 - Symphonies No.1 & No.2*.

After this it will be *Brahms' Symphony No. 2 performed by Sir Adrian Boult and the London Philharmonic.*


----------



## Guest

Heliogabo said:


> *Beethoven, Diabelli variations*
> Igor Levit at the piano. At first listening it seems having everything: stamina, lyricism, clarity and precision. I'm loving this Diabellis.


Those attributes apply to all three pieces!


----------



## EDaddy

http://postimage.org/

Some musical sketches of spain this morning (not to be confused with the Miles Davis album of the same name).

La musica es muy feliz. Bueno!


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1987 - '89 at The Maltings, Snape and Arts Centre, U. of Warwick. Recording Engineers: Mike Hatch, Mike Clements.










"L'inspiration du poete" by Poussin (1629/0, Musee du Louvre)


----------



## pianississimo

Need a strong playlist for wet winter monday morning. I have about 4.5 hours per day listening time and like to plan!
This is the best I could fit into the time...

Bach cello suite 1. Alexandr Kniazev
Tchaikovsky piano concerto 2. John Lill; Roberto Minczuk: BBC National Orchestra Of Wales
Scarlatti. Sonatas K24, 519, 17, 9, 3. Mikhail Pletnev
Tchaikovsky Violin concerto. Emmanuel Krivine, London Symphony Orchestra & Vadim Repin
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #21 In C, Op. 53, "Waldstein" John Lill
Rachmaninov: Préludes op 23 & Moments Musicaux. Nikolai Lugansky
Beethoven Symphony No 9. Mikhail Pletnev, Russian National Orchestra


----------



## johnnysc

Dvorak - American Suite

Royal Philharmonic/Dorati


----------



## jim prideaux

Shostakovich-1st Piano Concerto, Previn /Bernstein/NYPO
2nd Piano Concerto , Bernstein/NYPO


----------



## Eramirez156

*Wind Quintet, Op. 43 (1922)*
*Carl Nielsen*









*Royal Danish Orchestra Wind Quintet*
_*Holger Gilbert Jespersen, flute
Svend Christian Felumb, oboe
Aage Oxenvad, clarinet
Hans Sørensen, horn
Knud Lassen, bassoon*_

_Recorded January 24-25, 1936. HMV DB 5200-03_


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 2000 at Champs Hill, England. Recording Engineer: Ken Blair.


----------



## bejart

Another version, this one without the minuet ---
Jan Vanhal (1739-1813): Symphony in G Major, G10

Luca Bizzozero conducting the Orchestra di Padova e del Venuto


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Schoenberg, Moses und Aron*


----------



## Guest

I finished listening to these new discs--both are superb.


----------



## starthrower

London/Pastoral Symphonies


----------



## DeepR

Rachmaninoff playing Gluck's Melodie, one an audio recording, the other a reproduced version from a piano roll.


----------



## D Smith

Listening to an old favourite tonight. Beethoven's Violin Concerto performed by Isaac Stern and Bernstein/NYP. Still one of the best recordings.


----------



## Sonata

Not quite current; it was from Friday, Symphony #3. A happy finding: the symphony is the exact length of my round trip work commute.


----------



## deprofundis

*Kapsberger* :  passacaglia on saint and sinners one of the highlight of cd 10, what a piece of work we have here, wow im mind blowen, i need more of this composer is lute is amazing just like is theorbos.


----------



## tortkis

Johann Kuhnau (1660-1722): Keyboard Works - John Butt (harmonia mundi)









Frische Clavier Früchte (1696)
Musicalische Vorstellung einiger biblischer Historien (1700) - "The Biblical Sonatas"

Kuhnau was Thomaskantor in Leipzig before J. S. Bach. He composed the earliest keyboard sonata, published in 1692.


----------



## pmsummer

TABULA RASA
_Tabula Rasa, Cantus In Memory Of Benjamin Britten, Fratres_
*Arvo Pärt*
Gidon Kremer, Keith Jarrett
Staatsorchester Stuttgart
12 Cellists of The Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra
Lithuanian Chamber Orchestra

_ECM New Series_


----------



## JohnD

Pugg said:


> Chausson: Symphony, Op. 20 in B Flat


I like Monteux's "Rite of Spring" that came out on RCA in the U.S. but isn't on this set because it was recorded for another label in Europe and then leased.

And the guy has a classic moustache too!


----------



## brotagonist

starthrower said:


> You might consider the Marin Alsop Barber box on Naxos. You can find it for under 20 dollars. In addition to the more famous works, it's loaded with several lesser known gems. Recording quality is first rate. In fact, it sounds even better than the Telarc CD I have.


That's looking WAAAAY into the future :lol: Barber was an accidental diversion and not a stop. I already have a growing list of things to get for 2016 and I still haven't even managed to hear all the Elgar and Vaughan Williams I wanted to hear  I'm pretty sure about one or two Elgar albums and RVW is a good bet, although I haven't even come close to figuring out what (I have only listened to about half of the symphonies and nothing else, when the recent spate of operas hit ).


----------



## Janspe

I just finished listening to a little bit of Brahms played by Glenn Gould - the op. 10 ballades and the amazing op. 79 rhapsodies. An interesting experience indeed, he really does whatever he wants with any given piece of music. In this case the results intrigued me quite a bit, so I must investigate his recordings of various Brahms intermezzi soon. Gould never ceases to surprise me - sometimes he really illuminates a piece with his really personal approach, but sometimes the results are less than impressive, like the Mozart sonata recordings. Can't wait to hear what he does with Schoenberg - if I remember correctly, he recorded quite a lot of his music.


----------



## bejart

Franz Krommer (1759-1831): Octet Partita in F Major. Op.57

Rotterdam Philharmonic Wind Ensemble


----------



## KirbyH

Evening, all - I haven't listened to much today, but I took in two newish albums a couple days ago, both on Bavarian Radio's excellent house label, BR Klassik:















First I want to talk about Janson's cut of the Symphonie Fantastique. Believe it or not, but I now hold this reading to be the ideal Fantastique - eerie, colorful, every single uncomfortable harmonic turn and phrase brought to the forefront. Jansons takes every bar apart and finds something new to present, and what a ride it is. My highest praise to the brass in the last two movements - I've never heard each part done so clearly. Were it not for the applause at the end, I could have been fooled that this is a live recording. The engineering job is superb, the playing of the BRSO one of the world's hidden treasures, and above all, nothing here is foursquare. The filler - Varese's "Ionisation" - is all percussion and if you have eight minutes to spare to be forgettably amused, here you go.

It hadn't occurred to me until now, but Andris Nelson's Dvorak 9th is the only cut of this symphony that I own in digital sound. So far, that's the only merit I've found to this reading over say, Reiner or Fricsay. Not that Nelsons does a bad job, of course. In fact, I dare say that for a work that's been played a million times by a million different orchestras, his stands out for being highly musical, very well captured on disc, and conducted with a lot of heart. At 44 minutes, it's a longish reading - but it allows to hear a lot of really, really great German orchestral playing. Again, the BRSO accomplishes itself in spades - Dvorak would be proud of that, at least. If I absolutely had to choose, I would pick this reading alongside Reiner's classic account to take to a desert island. Both present two sides of the coin in this work.


----------



## Pugg

*Mozart; Piano concertos 1/4*
_Murray Perahia _


----------



## Pugg

bejart said:


> Franz Krommer (1759-1831): Octet Partita in F Major. Op.57
> 
> Rotterdam Philharmonic Wind Ensemble


We Dutch are really good sometimes :tiphat:


----------



## OldFashionedGirl

_On Spotify: _ 







*Arnold Bax* - Orchestral Works. Vol. 7.
Winters Legends
Symphonic Variations.
London Philarmonic Orchestra. Conducted by Bryden Thomson. Margaret Fingerhut, piano.


----------



## GreenMamba

Rapid fire Art of the Fugue by Canadian Brass.


----------



## KirbyH

Since I've not quite gone to bed yet, I'll share a bit more - and this time, the music only comes from one source:









Since we are very quickly closing in on Sibelius' 150th birthday, I decided to have a go at all of the symphonies over the next couple days. Today I listened to the 1st and 7th from Maazel's Vienna Phil set, laid down in the same era as when they were recording the Solti Ring, this, that, and the other with Karajan, and so on. I gotta tell you, I absolutely adore the sound of the Vienna Philharmonic from this era. They don't sound monochromatic or musty, not overly golden voiced or heavy - this is a powerful, punchy orchestra with a slightly sepia-cum-burnt sienna tinge around the edges, and it even shows in the Finnish coolness of Sibelius. I really, really like it - and the young Maazel is on form here, too. I've listened to the Sibelius 1st so many times since I first got hooked on the work back in college - but this is the first time I've sat flabbergasted at how much I had missed in the process. There were things coming out here that I hadn't picked up from my Davis/Boston Symphony set, not to mention the far more individual tone of the Vienna Phil. I can't wait to plunge headlong into more of what's here. As for the 7th - 21 minutes of sheer joy. I haven't listened to this work a lot of times, but I fully plan to put this right into my active listening repertoire. Bravo, bravo, and bravo again.


----------



## Pugg

​*Schumann; Cello concerto
Yo-Yo Ma *


----------



## starthrower

Holst-The Perfect Fool Previn/London Symphony
The Planets-Boult/New Philharmonia 
http://www.prestoclassical.co.uk/r/EMI/0954332










The Holst is a bonus. I wanted this set for the Vaughan Williams and Finzi works. Only Flos Campi is on the complete VW Boult set I have, and this set has a different performance.


----------



## Pugg

_Romantic French Arias._
*Dame Joan Sutherland.:tiphat:
*


----------



## tortkis

Les Maîtres de chapelle de St. Thomas avant Jean Sébastien Bach (Deutsche Harmonia Mundi)









Sebastian Knüpfer (1633-1676), Johann Schelle (1648-1701), Johann Kuhnau (1660-1722)

Johanna Koslowsky (soprano), Mechthild Bach (soprano), Andreas Scholl (countertenor), Gerd Turk (tenor), Wilfiied Jochens (tenor), Cantus Cölln / Konrad Junghänel (conductor)


----------



## brotagonist

KirbyH said:


> ...I've not quite gone to bed yet...


I like the image that evokes... of someone having only partially gone to bed so far


----------



## Pugg

​Inspired by another thread.
*Beethoven*:_ Wellington Victory
Tchaikovsky 1812 overture.
Antal Doratati _


----------



## helenora

Pugg said:


> ​Inspired by another thread.
> *Beethoven*:_ Wellington Victory
> Tchaikovsky 1812 overture.
> Antal Doratati _


haha, the same here. decided to get acquainted with Wellington's Victory ....represented musically for sure


----------



## Josh

Pretty nice haul today at a local used CD shop.

Now playing "Bartok at the Piano" Volume 1, Disc 2. I'd been eyeballing this Bartok set for years (literally) as it sat on the shelf in this shop gathering dust with a price tag that I thought was a bit high. I stopped by today and it was marked down significantly so I did the right thing, and it is oh so glorious.


----------



## Pugg

Again a inspiration from another thread.
​
*Wagner: Die Feen
The Fairies*

Linda Esther Gray (Ada), Kari Lövass (Farzana), Krisztina Laki (Zemina), John Alexander (Arindal), June Anderson (Lora), Roland Hermann (Morald), Kurt Moll (Der Feekönig), Jan-Hendrik Rootering (Gernot), Cheryl Studer (Drolla), Roland Bracht (Stimme Gromas), Karl Helm (Harald)

Bavarian Radio Symphony Orchestra & Chorus, Wolfgang Sawallisch


----------



## MrTortoise

Johann Sebastian Bach

Cantata No. 21 'Ich hatte viel Bekümmernis'

Barbara Schlick, soprano; Kai Wessel, alto; Guy De Mey, tenor; Klaus Mertens, bass
Amsterdam Baroque Orchestra & Choir
Ton Koopman, cond.


----------



## Pugg

​ * Mozart & Haydn *

_Alexandre Tharaud, Joyce DiDonat_o, Bernard LabadieL
Mozartiano concerto Nr. 9 Es-Dur KV 271 "Jeunehomme";
Rondo A-Dur KV 386 for piano and orchestra
Concert aria KV 505 "Ch'io mio scordi di te"
Haydn: Piano concero D-Dur H17 Nr. 11


----------



## pmsummer

Pugg said:


> ​Inspired by another thread.
> *Beethoven*:_ Wellington Victory
> Tchaikovsky 1812 overture.
> Antal Doratati _


This recording may have been the leading cause of burned speaker voice coils in the 1960s.


----------



## Pugg

​*Debussy; La Mer et al*
D.S.O _Paul Paray _


----------



## bejart

Francesco Onofrio Manfredini (1684-1762): Concerto Grosso in D Minor, Op.3, No.5

Jaroslav Krcek conducting the Capella Istropolitana


----------



## Biwa

Michael Praetorius (1571-1621)

Complete Organ Works.
Friedhelm Flamme (plays the Treutmann Organ in the Monastery Church of St.George, Grauhof Abbey, built in 1734)

Friedhelm Flamme has an excellent survey of Baroque organ music on CPO. Along with the superb organ pieces by Michael Praetorius, this 2-disc set also contains the works of several other early baroque composers. The recording beautifully captures the natural resonance of the Abbey.


----------



## Pugg

pmsummer said:


> This recording may have been the leading cause of burned speaker voice coils in the 1960s.


The one on Telarc is even more dangerous I think :lol:


----------



## Pugg

​Joy to the World
*Dame Joan Sutherland *


----------



## realdealblues

*Johannes Brahms*

Symphony No. 1 in C minor, Op. 68 [Rec. 1959]
Haydn Variations, Op. 56a [Rec. 1960]
Academic Overture, Op. 80 [Rec. 1960]

View attachment 78637


Bruno Walter/Columbia Symphony Orchestra


----------



## schigolch




----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1996 at Humbercrest United Church, Toronto. Recording Engineers: Heiland & Kruckels.










The Grand Canal in Venice by Canaletto (c1723, Ca' Rezzonico, Venice).


----------



## hpowders

Mozart Violin Concertos 1,3 and 4.
Frank Peter Zimmermann, violin
Kammerorchester Des Bayerischen Rundfunks
Radoslaw Szulc

These performances are gemütlich in the best sense of the term.
No surprises. Just good, comfortable, right on pitch, easy to listen to Mozart played by a great violinist.


----------



## Pugg

​*Puccini; La Boheme.*
_Freni/ Gedda/ Adani/ Sereni.
Thomas Schippers_ conducting .


----------



## johnnysc

Brahms - Symphony No. 4

Berlin Philharmonic/Abbado


----------



## realdealblues

*Claude Debussy*

Children's Corner [Rec. 1973]
Petite Suite [Rec. 1973]
Dance Sacree Et Danse Profane [Rec. 1973]
La Boite A Joujoux [Rec. 1973]

View attachment 78640


Jean Martinon/Orchestre National de l'ORTF


----------



## TurnaboutVox

*Delius songs*
Yvonne Kenny, Piers Lane [Hyperion, 2007]

Another run-out for this life-affirming collection. Beautifully recorded too.










*
Britten
The Red Cockatoo
The Holy Sonnets of John Donne
etc.*
Ian Bostridge, Graham Johnston [Hyperion, 1995]

And another playing for this excellent disc too.


----------



## Vronsky

*Chopin: Nocturnes*










Frédéric Chopin: Nocturnes
Maurizio Pollini


----------



## AClockworkOrange

*Brahms' Symphony No.2 - Sir Adrian Boult & the LPO*









Continuing with Boult's interpretation of Brahms' Second Symphony, I am very taken with Boult's grasp of the structure and balancing of the orchestra. It never loses clarity or momentum and it sounds just right - very much in the Goldilocks zone. The strings - the lower strings in particular sound wonderful.

Half way through this cycle (along with the Haydn Variations & Tragic Overture) I am one very happy camper. Thinking about my favourite Cycles of Brahms' Symphonies, Boult rates very highly so far. If Symphonies No.3 & No.4 continue in the vein of Symphonies No.1 & No.2, I'll be adding Boult to my top five.


----------



## elgar's ghost

A Franck day yesterday evening and today.

Organ: Six Pieces - Fantasie in C/Grande Piece Symphonique/Prelude, Fugue & Variation/Pastorale/Prayer/Finale (1860-62), Three Pieces - Cantabile/Piece Heroique/Fantasie in A (1878) and Three Chorals (1890):










Orchestral, piano and chamber - Symphonic Variations (1885), Symphony (1888), Prelude, Choral & Fugue for Piano (1884), Piano Quintet (1879), Violin Sonata (1886) and String Quartet (1889):


----------



## Arsakes

*Alexander Borodin*'s _3 symphonies_ and _Polovtsian Dances_.

*Mahler*'s _5th symphony_

*C.Nielsen*'s _6 symphonies_
I like the first and the 5th the most.

*Ravel*'s _Daphnis Et Chloe_

forgot to write...
Also
*Rachmaninov*'s _Liturgy of St. John Chrysostom Op.31_


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1996 at Lutherse Kerk, Haarlem, The Netherlands. Recording Engineers: Heiland & Hamase.


----------



## GreenMamba

Simeon Ten Holt: Palimpsest / The Doelen Ensemble

Not likely to win over those who dislike minimalism, but I found this to be lovely.


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1987 at Teatro del Bibiena, Mantova. Recording Engineer: Colin Moorfoot.


----------



## Vaneyes

Janspe said:


> I just finished listening to a little bit of Brahms played by Glenn Gould - the op. 10 ballades and the amazing op. 79 rhapsodies. An interesting experience indeed, he really does whatever he wants with any given piece of music. In this case the results intrigued me quite a bit, so I must investigate his recordings of various Brahms intermezzi soon. Gould never ceases to surprise me - sometimes he really illuminates a piece with his really personal approach, but sometimes the results are less than impressive, like the Mozart sonata recordings. Can't wait to hear what he does with Schoenberg - if I remember correctly, he recorded quite a lot of his music.


I'm glad you're enjoying the GG journey, and having success with parts of. As you may've already suspected, the most ardent fan isn't 100% on-board with some of the treatments. No matter, there's enough brilliance. :tiphat:


----------



## Vaneyes

JohnD said:


> I like Monteux's "Rite of Spring" that came out on RCA in the U.S. but isn't on this set because it was recorded for another label in Europe and then leased.
> 
> And the guy has a classic moustache too!


"A trim was needed, Monsieur."


----------



## Flamme

Some Bruckner comes in handy from time to time...
http://www.radiotunes.com/romantic


----------



## PJaye

Some of my favorite Vivaldi. Chills and bliss


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1988 at Saal des Deutschlandfunk, Cologne. Recording Engineer: Karl-Heinz Stevens.


----------



## MagneticGhost

This is quite lovely.


----------



## Skilmarilion

The one, the only ...

*Tchaikovsky*: Piano Trio in A minor "In memory of a great artist"


----------



## Balthazar

*Haydn ~ Symphony No. 94 in G, "Surprise."* George Szell leads Cleveland.

*Schoenberg ~ Piano Concerto.* Mitsuko Uchida backed by Pierre Boulez and Cleveland.

*Takemitsu ~ Piano Works.* Roger Woodward at the keyboard.


----------



## Eramirez156

*Clarinet Concerto Op. 57*
*Carl Nielsen*









*Louis Calhuzac*

*Royal Danish Orchesra*
*John Frandsen*

_Recorded November 3-4, 1947. EuCol LDX 7000-02
_

*More Nielsen* from CD 21

*Violin Sonata No.1 in A major, Op.9
Violin Sonata No.2, Op.35*

*Emil Telmanyi

Christian Christiansen (Op.9)
Victor Schioler (Op.35)*

_Recording dates
Op.9, February 1936 HMV DB 2732-34
Op.35, May 4, 1954, HMV KALP 6_


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 2005 at Teldex Studio, Berlin. Recording Engineer: Tobias Lehmann.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Tonight's listening - discs 1 and 2 of Mozart's Piano Concertos 10-disc box plus three wind concertos.

Piano Concertos - no. 1 K37 (1767), no. 2 K39 (1767), no. 3 K40 (1767), no. 4 K41 (1767), no. 5 K175 (1773), no. 6 K238 (1776) and no. 8 K246 "Lützow" (1776):

















Bassoon Concerto K191 (1774), Oboe Concerto K314 (1777-78) and Clarinet Concerto K622 (1791):


----------



## johnnysc

Bartok - Concerto for Orchestra

Concertgebouw Orchestra/Dorati


----------



## bejart

Jan Vaclav Knezek (1745-1806): Double Clarinet Concerto in A Major

Gernot Schmalfuss conducting the Sudwestdeutsches Kammerorchester Pforzheim -- Dieter Klocker and Sandra Arnold, clarinets


----------



## pmsummer

AVE MARIS STELLA
Missa 'Ave Maris Stella', Marian Motets
*Josquin Desprez*
Weser-Renaissance Bremen
Manfred Cordes - director

_CPO / Radio Bremen_


----------



## bejart

Johann Nepomuk Hummel (1778-1837): Piano Sonata No.6 in D major, Op.106

Alexander Catarino, piano


----------



## EDaddy

http://postimage.org/

Enescu Violin Sonata No. 3 in A minor, Op. 25

As per Woodduck's and others' recommendation.


----------



## brotagonist

brotagonist said:


>


I listened to it yet again today and it has really come together for me now! I guess I wasn't paying enough attention or I just needed a few more plays to have it seep in. There are mysterious and ominous parts and there is a lot of beautiful music-and not just the prologue. It was really singing to me today! Very nice, but more will have to wait until next time around 

I am taking a little intermission from opera (still one more in the mail and one from the library awaiting my attention) with some Nielsen:

_Symphonies 3 & 4_ plus the _Andante lamentoso_

in a reading by *Blomstedt* and the *Danish RSO*.


----------



## Pugg

​
Beethoven:
"Leonore Overture No. 3 Op.72a" (October 24, 1960 New York, Manhattan Center),
"The Consecration of the House Op.124" (October 9, 1962 New York, Philharmonic Hall),
"King Stephen Overture Op.117" (October 4, 1966 New York, Philharmonic Hall),
"Fidelio Overture Op.72b" (January 10th, 31st, 1967 New York, Philharmonic Hall),
"Egmont Overture Op.84" (February 12, 1970 New York, Philharmonic Hall),
"Leonore Overture Op.72a" (May 18, 1976 Carnegie Hall)
New York Philharmonic


----------



## Pugg

Skilmarilion said:


> The one, the only ...
> 
> *Tchaikovsky*: Piano Trio in A minor "In memory of a great artist"
> 
> View attachment 78648


Fabulous recording and indeed great artists :tiphat:


----------



## KenOC

Turned on the radio and Brahms's 2nd Piano Concerto was playing. I only heard the second half but was pretty much transfixed. Incredible, tremendous! Lot of new detail, imagination, energy. Of course it could have been just the state of my digestion...

In any event, it was Barenboim and Dudamel with the Staatskapelle Berlin. Certainly worked for me.


----------



## starthrower

Franz Schreker-Der Schatzgraber (The Treasure Hunter)










My first purchase from Challenge Classics. I'm extremely impressed by the exceptionally high quality of this product. The sonics are superb (it's a SACD hybrid) and the design is that of a hardcover book beautifully bound, but normal CD size. It includes a superb historical essay describing the life and the times Schreker was living in before the rise of Fascism which destroyed his career. And some of his personal notes are included. This opera received 354 performances in over fifty cities between 1920-1925. It's no wonder Arnie was bitter. He gave Schreker a hard time too!


----------



## tortkis

Schoenberg: Works for Piano - Pi-Hsien Chen (hat[now]ART)









Drei Klavierstücke (1894)
Drei Klavierstücke, Op. 11 (1909)
Sechs Kleine Klavierstücke, Op. 19 (1911)
Fünf Klavierstücke, Op. 23 (1920 - 23)
Suite Für Klavier, Op. 25 (1921-23)
Klavierstücke, Op. 33a (25.12.1928-25.4.1929)
Klavierstücke, Op. 33b (8.-10.10.1931)
Fragments I-XVII (1900 ~ 1933)

I think Schoenberg's piano works are very lyrical, from the early pieces to later ones. Chen's playing is sympathetic to the music.


----------



## helenora

*Rameau*!!!! incredible freshness! no other word , like a breath of fresh air


----------



## Pugg

​
1. Liebestraum No. 3
2. Gnomenreigen, S 145/2
3. Etudes de Concert: Un Sospiro
4. Funérailles in F minor, S 173/7
5. Campanella in G-Sharp minor S. 141/3
6. Waldesrauschen in A-Flat Major, S. 145/1
7. Grand Galop Chromatique in E-Flat Major, S. 219
8. Rhapsodie Espagnole
9. Tannhäuser / Overture


----------



## Pugg

starthrower said:


> Franz Schreker-Der Schatzgraber (The Treasure Hunter)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My first purchase from Challenge Classics. I'm extremely impressed by the exceptionally high quality of this product. The sonics are superb (it's a SACD hybrid) and the design is that of a hardcover book beautifully bound, but normal CD size. It includes a superb historical essay describing the life and the times Schreker was living in before the rise of Fascism which destroyed his career. And some of his personal notes are included. This opera received 354 performances in over fifty cities between 1920-1925. It's no wonder Arnie was bitter. He gave Schreker a hard time too!


On Dutch television we had the founder of this label.
They are in business about 30 years :tiphat:


----------



## Pugg

​*Jonas Kaufmann*;_ Nessun Dorma.
The Puccini album _


----------



## brotagonist

I'm about 20 minutes into Mussorgsky's Boris Godunov (Gergiev/Kirov) and it is surprising me!  Yeah, well, I could do with a bit less choral  but the music is marvellous!


----------



## brotagonist

starthrower said:


> Franz Schreker-Der Schatzgraber (The Treasure Hunter)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My first purchase from Challenge Classics. I'm extremely impressed by the exceptionally high quality of this product. The sonics are superb (it's a SACD hybrid) and the design is that of a hardcover book beautifully bound, but normal CD size. It includes a superb historical essay describing the life and the times Schreker was living in before the rise of Fascism which destroyed his career. And some of his personal notes are included. This opera received 354 performances in over fifty cities between 1920-1925. It's no wonder Arnie was bitter. He gave Schreker a hard time too!


Very interesting! I will have to give a version a listen!!!


----------



## Pugg

​Frederick Fennel and Eastman wind ensemble.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mozart; Die Entführung aus dem Serail.*
_Gruberova/ Battle/ Winberg et al.
Sir Georg Solti _conducting :tiphat:


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Often forgotten and very difficult to get hold of, this is surely one of the best studio recordings of *Tristan und Isolde*, with Linda Esther Gray a superb Isolde, warm and vulnerable in a way Nilsson is not, but with plenty of steel when required, the voice rich and firm in the lower register, gleaming and powerful at the top. What a tragedy that illness cut short her career. Mitchinson is not on her level, but his is still a creditable Tristan, and there are excellent performances from Wilkens, Joll and Howell as Brangane, Kurewenal and Marke.

Goodall's experience and love of the score is evident in every phrase. His tempos may be slightly slower than some, but the music never drags and there is no want of power. Recorded in very natural sound, this is in every way a five star recording, which should be far better known than it is.


----------



## jim prideaux

just arrived in the post!........

Anima Eterna performing the Schubert Symphonies.....first listen to 3rd,5th and 1st

just noticed-second movement of the 3rd (to me anyway) 'clearly' one of the influences for Prokofiev 1st....I think!


----------



## jim prideaux

....and on to the 9th-I had only had the opportunity to listen to Anima Eterna's recording of the 'Great' on YT prior to this and now listening to this recording 'properly' I can only conclude I have made the right decision in purchasing this set.......previous to this I had expressed some misgivings about the Abbado/COE recording of the 8th and I am therefore looking forward to hearing the Anima Eterna interpretation.....


----------



## elgar's ghost

Continuing with concertos by Mozart.

Violin Concerto no. 1 K207 (1775), no. 2 K211 (1775), no. 3 K216 (1775), no. 4 K218 (1775), no. 5 K219 (1775), Adagio for Violin & Orchestra K261 (1776) and Rondo for Violin & Orchestra K373 (1781):










Piano Concerto no. 9 K271 (1777), no. 11 K413 (1782), no. 12 K414 (1782), no. 13 K415 (1782-83) and Concert Rondo for Piano & Orchestra no. 1 K382 (1782):








***

(*** same cover art but on EMI rather than Warner)


----------



## Pugg

​*Beethoven; piano concertos 1 & 2*
_Christian Zacharias _


----------



## Blancrocher

Mozart: Violin Concertos 4 & 5, etc. ; Beethoven: Symphonies 3 & 4 (Karajan, 1963)


----------



## Pugg

​
* Claude Debussy* ; Sonata for Cello & piano after the the Violin sonata 
*Poulenc:* Cellosonate
Jean-Guihen Queyras, Alexandre Tharaud


----------



## Iean

Anna Wrobel:angel:


----------



## bejart

JS Bach: The Art of Fugue, BWV 1080 (arranged by Robert Simpson)

Delme Quartet: Galina Solodchin and John Trusler, violins -- John Underwood, viola -- Jonathan Williams, cello


----------



## Pugg

​
*Schubert; Winterreisse*
Jon Vickers.


----------



## Gouldanian

Haydn's ''Farewell'' Symphony (No. 45) with my new Dorati Cycle.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Beethoven*; Violin concerto
Itzhak Perlman


----------



## Pugg

Now on the Mezzo Channel
​
*Verdi: Il Trovatore	
*
Marcelo Álvarez (Manrico), Sondra Radvanovsky (Leonora), Dolora Zajick (Azucena), Dmitri Hvorostovsky (Il Conte di Luna), Stefan Kocán (Ferrando)

The Metropolitan Opera Orchestra and Chorus, Marco Armiliato


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1990 - '92 at Watford Town Hall. Recording Engineer: Tony Faulkner.


----------



## Mahlerian

Debussy: String Quartet; Sonata for Violin and Piano; Sonata for Cello and Piano; Sonata for Flute, Harp, and Viola; Syrinx


----------



## johnnysc

Biber - The Mystery Sonatas - The Five Sorrowful Mysteries

John Holloway, Davitt Moroney


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Schumann, Symphony No. 3*


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1961 - '68 at Severance Hall, Cleveland. Recording Engineer: John A. Johnson.


----------



## SiegendesLicht

*Richard Strauss* - lieder for voice and piano, performed by Dietrich Fischer-Dieskau and Gerald Moore.


----------



## PJaye

Avi Avital - 3 Concertos and Sonata in E minor BMV 1034 adapted for mandolin


----------



## hpowders

Shostakovich Symphony No. 4
Philadelphia Orchestra
Myung-Whun Chung

Right orchestra. Wrong conductor. Unconvincing performance of this great symphony. Tempos either too slow or too fast. Doesn't gel as a whole.

However, the performance is blessed with demonstration quality recorded sound if this is important to you, and if you are not careful, you will be blasted out of your chair at the work's beginning.

To these ears, the Ormandy/Philadelphia performance remains the one to get, even though the sound doesn't begin to approach that of the Chung recording.


----------



## brotagonist

Pugg said:


>


Where can I get a hat like his?


----------



## Vaneyes

*Mozart*: Ks 271, 309, 311, w. Schiff/Vegh. Recorded 1980 - '88 at Milstatt Church, Austria, and Studio 3, West Hampstead. Recording Engineers: Goodall & Lilley.


----------



## elgar's ghost

brotagonist said:


> Where can I get a hat like his?


I'm sure the singer from Jamiroquai has got something similar when considering some of the ludicrous items of headgear he's sported down the years.


----------



## Taggart

brotagonist said:


> Where can I get a hat like his?


Join a local Morris Dance side


----------



## Fat Bob

*Mahler: Das Lied Von Der Erde cond Tennstedt*









The greatest musical experience in my life was hearing Tennstedt conduct this in Edinburgh's Usher Hall in 1983. The mezzo on that occasion was Brigitte Fassbaender and I had to look up the programme to remind myself of the tenor, Hermann Winkler. The performance wasn't completely perfect - the tempo change when the young men went galloping by on horseback in the "Von der Jugend" movement seemed to take some of the members of the LPO by surprise and there was a loss of complete ensemble playing for a few bars before they got themselves together again. It may be that imperfections like that meant that no recording has surfaced to my knowledge, either from the BBC archive or elsewhere. All was forgiven during the Abschied which was jaw droppingly sensational - the most moving playing and singing I have ever heard. 
I had arranged to meet a couple of friends in a nearby pub afterwards and I was genuinely completely speechless, struck dumb, call it what you will, for about half an hour after the concert had finished, an unheard of occurrence.
Now this recording doesn't quite pack that amount of emotional punch but it is still mighty fine and is now available in a box set of Tennstedt's complete Mahler in this box set available at an absurdly low price on Amazon marketplace.









If you don't have any of this great Mahlerian's recordings, you now have no excuses.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Next instalment of Mozart concertos tonight.

Piano Concerto no. 14 K449 (1784), no. 15 K450 (1784) and no. 16 K451 (1784):










Concerto for Flute & Harp K299 (1778), Flute Concerto no. 1 K313 (1778) and Flute Concerto no. 2 - arrangement of Oboe Concerto K314 (1778):


----------



## Guest

Mahler
3rd Symphony.

Chicago Symphony Orchestra, James Levine
Women of the Chicago Symphony Chorus
Marilyn Home, soprano 
Glen Ellyn Children's Chorus


----------



## Dawood

One of those baroque albums where I just love the sound - fizzing - bubbling - thumping - just acres of lush noise...

The recording of Rameau's dance from Scene 6 of Les indes galantes is spectacular - a rollicking good party through time and space.


----------



## Gouldanian

Dawood said:


> View attachment 78671
> 
> 
> One of those baroque albums where I just love the sound - fizzing - bubbling - thumping - just acres of lush noise...
> 
> The recording of Rameau's dance from Scene 6 of Les indes galantes is spectacular - a rollicking good party through time and space.


I read your username ''Dagwood'' and got very hungry suddenly...


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Fat Bob said:


> *Mahler: Das Lied Von Der Erde cond Tennstedt*
> 
> View attachment 78669
> 
> 
> The greatest musical experience in my life was hearing Tennstedt conduct this in Edinburgh's Usher Hall in 1983. The mezzo on that occasion was Brigitte Fassbaender and I had to look up the programme to remind myself of the tenor, Hermann Winkler. The performance wasn't completely perfect - the tempo change when the young men went galloping by on horseback in the "Von der Jugend" movement seemed to take some of the members of the LPO by surprise and there was a loss of complete ensemble playing for a few bars before they got themselves together again. It may be that imperfections like that meant that no recording has surfaced to my knowledge, either from the BBC archive or elsewhere. All was forgiven during the Abschied which was jaw droppingly sensational - the most moving playing and singing I have ever heard.
> I had arranged to meet a couple of friends in a nearby pub afterwards and I was genuinely completely speechless, struck dumb, call it what you will, for about half an hour after the concert had finished, an unheard of occurrence.
> Now this recording doesn't quite pack that amount of emotional punch but it is still mighty fine and is now available in a box set of Tennstedt's complete Mahler in this box set available at an absurdly low price on Amazon marketplace.
> 
> View attachment 78670
> 
> 
> If you don't have any of this great Mahlerian's recordings, you now have no excuses.


Tennstedt's recording of *Das Lied von der Erde* is actually one of my favourites, but (and I know I keep going on about it) nothing quite eclipses Kubelik's live recording with the Bavarian Radio Symphony Orchestra and Janet Baker absolutely shattering in the final _Abschied_.


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

Frédéric Chopin - Piano Sonata No. 2 in B-Flat minor (Hélène Grimaud).









Very dynamic and lyrical playing by Grimaud - somewhat eccentric at times, but this only adds to the freshness of the experience.


----------



## tortkis

Johann Caspar Ferdinand Fischer: L'Œuvre pour orgue (Intégrale) - Serge Schoonbroodt (Aeolus)









Johann Caspar Ferdinand Fischer (c. 1656 - 1746) was a German composer. His 20 preludes and fugues preceded J. S. Bach's 48 preludes and fugues. Bach was familiar with Fischer's music and highly regarded it.


----------



## Dawood

Easily my favourite Bach:









played with thrust and gusto by Rebecca Miller and the Orchestra of the Age of Enlightenment

CD cover looks a bit desperate though. Oh look everyone's it's a 'B' like, it's graffiti on a garage door or something urban. To appeal to the yoof.

God I need to loosen up...


----------



## AClockworkOrange

My Brahmsian voyage continues apace with Sir Adrian Boult at the helm, this time with the London Symphony Orchestra in Symphony No.3 from the '_From Bach to Wagner'_ set on EMI/Warner Classics.

When it comes to the Third, Klaus Tennstedt sets the bar impossibly high with his concert recording on the London Philharmonic's own Live Lable. Boult however does quickly hook me in, bringing forth wonderful detail with an incredible clarity - never at the expense of a natural sound. The structure and textures evoked here make me wonder whether I commenting on Boult or Klemperer. A most flattering comparison in Brahms.

I love Tennstedt's more romantic approach and Boult provides a more objective but every bit as beautiful contrast.

I prefer the playing of the London Philharmonic (under Boult in the earlier instalments) to the LSO but it is nitpicking really. I'll save the Fourth and the Serenades for tomorrow as I have an early start in the morning.

This cycle is proving to quite a pleasant surprise. Easily worth the price if the set alone which was a bargain.


----------



## ShropshireMoose

Sibelius: Violin Concerto Camilla Wicks/Stockholm Radio Symphony Orchestra/Sixten Ehrling
Sibelius: Symphony No. 2 BBC Symphony Orchestra/Sir Thomas Beecham

Two classic performances for the 150th birthday of Sibelius. I've never heard another performance that comes anywhere near to the heart wrenching emotional depths that Camilla Wicks finds in the slow movement of the Violin Concerto, and the two outer movements are as good as anybody else you could name. As for Beecham in the 2nd Symphony, it's about the most thrilling performance you'll ever hear, I agree there are many different ways it can be done, but for sheer edge of the seat excitement you'll not beat this - and the audience reaction at the end (this is live from the Royal Festival Hall, 8th December, 1954) shows the hold he had over them, it's terrific, and you can find it on youtube should you be curious enough to want to hear it. Hooray - and then some!!


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Haydn Symphonies Nos. 9 through 12*


----------



## Mahlerian

Mozart: Idomeneo, Acts I and II
Pavarotti, Behrens, Cotrubas, von Stade, Alexander, Metropolitan Opera Orchestra and Chorus, cond. Levine


----------



## jim prideaux

Schubert-8th and 6th Symphonies performed by Anima Eterna........

this cycle is definitely living up to expectation!


----------



## ShropshireMoose

Sibelius: Finlandia/Valse Triste/King Christian Suite, Op. 27 Nos. 1 and 2/Pelleas and Melisande, Op.46 No.7
Grieg: Two Elegiac Melodies, Op.34/Wedding Day at Troldhaugen (orch. Huppertz)/Two Melodies, Op.63 No.2 London Proms Symphony Orchestra/Sir Charles Mackerras

Sibelius: Symphony No.2 BBC Symphony Orchestra/Sir Malcolm Sargent

More Sibelius, the first LP is a nice mixture of Sibelius and Grieg (and the pieces are mixed, it's not a case of one on one side and t'other on t'other!), which my dad bought around 1971/2, it's still in immaculate condition, and is an absolute joy. This was the first Sibelius I ever heard, and I've loved his music ever since. I'm not sure who the London Proms Symphony Orchestra are, but logically the BBC Symphony should be the one as they were always the mainstay of the proms in days of yore. 
The BBC Symphony Orchestra under Sargent in 1957 give a far different performance to the Beecham one of 1954, yet it's just as convincing in its own way, especially the majestic finish of it all, it really is a joy to have several versions of a piece that you love, the better that you may be able to reflect your own mood of the moment in the one you choose to listen to.


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1978, 1988.


----------



## Manxfeeder

Salonen, Wing on Wing.


----------



## D Smith

Brahms Piano Pieces Op. 116-199. Helen Grimaud. I know a lot of people don't care for her Brahms but for me Grimaud has always been, from her very first recordings, an outstanding interpreter. Highly recommended for those who like her intense and individual approach.


----------



## Blancrocher

Walton: String Quartets (Gabrieli)


----------



## KirbyH

As it's Jean Sibelius's 150th birthday, I am taking in some of his music:

View attachment 78683
View attachment 78684


I'm continuing to enjoy the Maazel box from Vienna, with the 2nd and 3rd symphonies. There's something terribly thrilling about this orchestra doing Sibelius, and with a young Maazel going full stop on these works. Many words have been spilled over this cycle, and I'll continue to enjoy it. I will say that the VPO sounds magisterial in the 2nd - in the finale, especially, and carefully balanced in the 3rd. Leading the pack over all of this? The oboes - there isn't a moment where their distinctive sound quality isn't shining through.

I've lived with Colin Davis's BSO Sibelius for years now, and I enjoy the fillers far more than I do the actual symphonies. The Swan of Tuonela, Finlandia, and Tapiola all sound wonderful, even though they are lesser works than the symphonies. The wonderful thing about Sibelius - even in patriotic mode - is that he never sounds trite, always cogent, forever powerful.


----------



## Balthazar

*Haydn ~ Sinfonia Concertante, Hob I:105.* Jonathan Cohen leads Arcangelo with soloists Ilya Gringolts (violin), Nicolas Altstaedt (cello), Alfredo Bernardini (oboe), and Peter Whelan (bassoon).

*Fauré ~ Barcarolles.* Sally Pinkas at the piano.

*Lachenmann ~ Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern.* Sylvain Cambreling leads the SWR Sinfonieorchester.


----------



## pmsummer

I SING THE BIRTH
_Anonymous, Byrd, Smith, Perotin, Palestrina, Clemens, Plainchant_
*New York Polyphony*

_Avie_


----------



## Vaneyes

Following DSmith, with a reissue of his aforementioned. Recorded 1995 at Reitstadel, Neumarkt, Germany. Recording Engineer: Jean Chatauret.


----------



## opus55

Barber: Symphony No. 2, Op.19
_Royal Scottish National Orchestra
Marin Alsop_


----------



## Blancrocher

Carter: Piano Concerto, Concerto for Orchestra, Three Occasions (Oppens/Gielen)


----------



## Pugg

​
*Enescu/ Liszt*; Hungarian Rhapsodies 
Antal Dorati


----------



## brotagonist

I was thinking about Dallapiccola, so I located Three Questions with Two Answers on YT. I'm rather fond of his music, but I haven't gotten any yet. Anyway, I forgot to switch off the YT Autoplay function (it's generally the first thing I do after a page loads) and I never noticed the transition to Schnittke's Symphony 8.


----------



## Pugg

Pugg said:


> Now on the Mezzo Channel
> ​
> *Verdi: Il Trovatore
> *
> Marcelo Álvarez (Manrico), Sondra Radvanovsky (Leonora), Dolora Zajick (Azucena), Dmitri Hvorostovsky (Il Conte di Luna), Stefan Kocán (Ferrando)
> 
> The Metropolitan Opera Orchestra and Chorus, Marco Armiliato


Really folks_ If _you do like opera, try this one out.
I was flabbergasted. 
Sondra Radvanovsky is spectacular:tiphat:


----------



## Pugg

DISC 3: LSC-2685 A Verdi Collaboration - Anna Moffo - RCA Italiana Orchestra - Franco Ferrara (remastered from the original analogue tapes)


----------



## DavidA

Beethoven Moonlight sonata

Radu Lupu


----------



## Pugg

​_Christmas with: Kiri Te Kanawa _


----------



## Gouldanian

LVB's String Quartet No. 15 by the Quartetto Italiano.


----------



## Pugg

​
*William Schuman *
Symphony No. 3 • Symphony for Strings (Symphony No. 5) • Symphony No. 8


----------



## Pugg

​*Bizet; Carmen.*
_Horne/ Maliponte/ MacCraken_ et al
_Leonard Bernstein_ conducting.


----------



## Biwa

Henryk Wieniawski (1835-1880)

Piotr Janowski (violin)
Wolfgang Plagge (piano)

A sensational recording from the Norwegian label 2L. The music for violin/piano duo is intoxicating and bubbly as champagne. But, the music isn't French. It is program of music by the Polish violin virtuoso/composer Henryk Wieniawski and his talented brother, Josef. Terrific performance by Piotr Janowski and Wolfgang Plagge.


----------



## Iean

After several spins, this CD is still amazing :angel:


----------



## ShropshireMoose

Dvorak: Symphonic Variations, Op.78 Royal Philharmonic Orchestra/Sir Thomas Beecham

Berlioz: "Benvenuto Cellini" Overture, Op.23/"The Trojans" Prelude/Symphonie Fantastique, Op.14
d'Indy: Istar, Op.42 San Francisco Symphony Orchestra/Pierre Monteux

Dvorak's Symphonic Variations are wonderfully varied and orchestrated, they seem to have been very popular in days gone by (Henry Wood and Malcolm Sargent made splendid recordings of them too - as well as the marvellous Istvan Kertesz), but don't seem to be quite so to the fore in recent times. I suspect because they don't fit well into the Overture/Concerto/Symphony format so beloved of concert promoters. Mind you they are useful if you have a short concerto, the only time I've heard them in concert was in a first half in which they preceded the Glazunov Violin Concerto, and very good it was to hear them live - but that was in January 1985! (Birmingham Town Hall, they were conducted by Janos Furst). Anyway, as you may imagine, Beecham and his orchestra play them with splendid brio and it is a real joy have this recording. Monteux and his San Francisco players are equally enjoyable in Berlioz and d'Indy, what a splendid piece Istar is, I doubt I'll ever hear that live, but this more than makes up for it. Oh the absolute joy of good music.


----------



## MrTortoise

Johann Sebastian Bach

Cantata No. 21 'Ich hatte viel Bekümmernis'

Monteverdi Choir
The English Baroque Soloists
John Eliot Gardiner, cond.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Brahms*: Variations and Fugue on a Theme by Handel op.24,
Klavierstücke op. 117 & 119 [Analogue]


----------



## Pugg

MrTortoise said:


> Johann Sebastian Bach
> 
> Cantata No. 21 'Ich hatte viel Bekümmernis'
> 
> Monteverdi Choir
> The English Baroque Soloists
> John Eliot Gardiner, cond.


Beautiful in any sense , speciality the picture :tiphat:


----------



## MrTortoise

Pugg said:


> Beautiful in any sense , speciality the picture :tiphat:


It is a striking photo, very beautiful, her gaze though, so poised, makes me feel a bit uneasy. I'd love to see another photo of her in full-kid-grin 

The Gardiner performance is great. I recently got the Koopman Canatas and wanted to compare with another outstanding interpreter. I love Gardiner's Bach (his b minor mass, wow!) but so far, I'm really glad I got the Koopman. I have a long journey ahead.


----------



## Pugg

​*Verdi; Requiem*
_Freni/ Ludwig/ Cossutta/ Ghiarov.
Herbert von Karajan_ conducting in great style. :tiphat:


----------



## MrTortoise

Johann Sebastian Bach

Cantatas BWV 106, 196, 71

Barbara Schlick, soprano; Kai Wessel, alto; Guy De Mey, tenor; Klaus Mertens, bass
The Amsterdam Baroque Orchestra & Choir
Ton Koopman, cond.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Continuing with Mozart today.

Concertone for 2 Violins & Orchestra K190 (1774), Sinfonia Concertante for Violin, Viola & Orchestra K364 (1779), Fragment for Horn Concerto movement K494a (1781), Horn Concerto no. "0" K370b & K371 (1781 - unfinished), no. 2 K417 (1783), no. 3 K447 (between 1784-87), no. 4 K495 (1786) and no. 1 K412/386b (1791):

















Piano Concerto no. 17 K453 (1784), no. 18 K456 (1784), no. 19 K459 (1784) and no. 20 K466 (1785):


----------



## gHeadphone

Some Bartok over lunch!


----------



## bejart

Dietrich Buxtehude (ca.1637-1707): Trio Sonata in B Flat, Op.1, No.4, BuxWV 255

John Holloway, violin -- Jaap ter Linden, viola -- Lars Ulrik Mortensen, harpsichord


----------



## Blancrocher

Carter: Clarinet Concerto; Symphonia (Knussen)


----------



## Gouldanian

Nielsen's magnificent Symphony No. 5 by Sir Colin Davis and the LSO.


----------



## Biwa

Georg Friedrich Händel - Solomon

English Baroque Soloists
Monteverdi Choir
John Elliot Gardiner (conductor)


----------



## deprofundis

Im lisening to more* Penderecki *, there was i time when i would lisen to him and him only , so eventually i got tired of him, but did not explore his works in the depth, i still have Te Deum and St luke passion to domesticated, deus irea is another story i find it annoying , but whit exposure to early vocal music i might get into it sooner or later, some of the works of Penderecki are more easy to get into than others.Im lisening to Seven gates of Jérusalem symphony no.7 this morning , but this is his easy lisening is uttermost accessible, i recommend this work to newbies to Penderecki, but i aknowledge some people find is later work less interresting than his early works.


----------



## Pugg

​*Tartini; Violin concertos*
Piero Tosi
Claudio Scimone conducting


----------



## helenora

I'm again with* Bruckner* after listening to Brahms songs. Today it's his *9th* with Celibidache.


----------



## schigolch




----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1986 at Abbey Road Studio No. 1. Recording Engineer: Mark Vigars. Essential.


----------



## starthrower

http://www.prestoclassical.co.uk/r/Capriccio/C7120

Two photos included in the booklet, which also contains excellent historical/biographical notes.



















Fritz Kreisler to the left of Schoenberg.


----------



## Pugg

​*Verdi; Aida*.
_Harteros/ Kaufmann et al.
Antonio Pappano _conducting .:tiphat:


----------



## pmsummer

PIANO AND STRING QUARTET (1985)
*Morton Feldman*
Kronos Quartet
Aki Takahashi - piano

_Nonesuch_


----------



## elgar's ghost

Posting my evening listening now as I'm likely to be offline later.

Serenade no. 6 for strings & timpani "Serenata notturna" K235 (1776), March K249 (1776), Serenade no. 7 "Haffner" K250/249b for orchestra (1776) and Serenade no. 10 for winds "Gran partita" K361/370a (1781 or 1782):















***

(*** the edition I have of this recording attributes it to the 'German Wind Solists')

Piano Concerto no. 21 K467 (1785), no. 22 K482 (1785) and no. 23 K488 (1785):


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1991 at St. George's, Brandon Hill, Bristol. Recording Engineer: Mark Vigars. 24-bit remastered at Classic Sound.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Moving through the Warner Schwarzkopf box I come to the first of 4 volumes of _The Elisabeth Schwarzkopf Songbook_. These were all varied recitals, featuring the music of different composers. Vol 1 has songs by Schubert, Schumann. Wolf. Wolf-Ferrari, Debussy, Rachmaninov and even a touching, if peculiarly accented, version of _Danny Boy_.

Lovely performances one and all with Gerald Moore again the inestimable accompanist.


----------



## Badinerie

Been so busy lately, having to make time to listen to anything. Got thiss old gem on the turntable now though.


----------



## jim prideaux

Schubert-2nd and 4th Symphonies performed by Anima Eterna.....

and yesterday while pottering in the kitchen I was listening to Radio 3 and had the good fortune to hear two tracks from the Trio Medieval's album 'Folk Songs'-so taken aback was I by this music that I went straight on to Amazon and ordered the album!


----------



## opus55

Handel: Concerti Grossi, Op.6
_Academy of Ancient Music | Andrew Manze _










Beautiful and inspiring


----------



## Vaneyes

From the twilight of Szell's career, recorded 1968/9. He'd be dead a year later. Nice remastering by reissue engineer Rob Rapley.


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

Antonin Dvorak - Symphony No. 7 in D minor, Op. 70; Symphony No. 8 in G Major, Op. 88 (Andrew Davis; Philharmonia Orchestra).









Very dynamic, clear and incisive performances of these masterful Dvorak symphonies.


----------



## Dawood

Ah yeah - 6 CDs of swinging jazz - sorry I mean, Haydn









I've been gradually creeping into the garden of Haydn - picking a small flower here and there.

And now I'm ready for the rose bush.

The recordings are clear and crisp. The tempo seems generally appropriate. The whole thing is just a joy to unwind to...


----------



## johnnysc

Beethoven - Choral Symphony No. 9

Price, Horne, Vickers, Salminen

New York Philharmonic/Mehta


----------



## Vronsky

*Stravinsky: Petrushka*










Igor Stravinsky: Petrushka
Andris Liepa *·* Bolshoi Theatre Symphony Orchestra *·* Andrei Chistyakov


----------



## Mahlerian

Sibelius: Symphony No. 2 in D, No. 3 in C
Bournemouth Symphony Orchestra, cond. Berglund









No such thing as "too late" to get in on a celebration...


----------



## TurnaboutVox

^^^^^A wonderful Sibelius 3rd, Mahlerian. I really should get the Berglund recordings of all Sibelius' symphonies myself.

Current listening
*
Stravinsky
Symphony in three movements
Symphony of Psalms
Symphony in C*
Berlin PO, Rattle; Berlin Radio Chorus [Warner, 2008]

Another listening for this fine disc.


----------



## DavidA

Mozart Clarinet Quintet

Leister / Brandis Quartet

A quality performance in Brilliant's Mozart Edition


----------



## Biwa

Pjotr Iljitsch Tschaikowsky

Symphony no.3
Dornröschen-Suite / The Sleeping Beauty Suite

Dmitrij Kitajenko 
Gürzenich-Orchester Köln


----------



## Mahlerian

TurnaboutVox said:


> ^^^^^A wonderful Sibelius 3rd, Mahlerian. I really should get the Berglund recordings of all Sibelius' symphonies myself.


I'm never disappointed in this set, save for some of the fillers which I've heard better interpreted elsewhere. I find Berglund's take on the enigmatic Fourth (my personal favorite Sibelius symphony, along with the Fifth and Seventh) very compelling.


----------



## D Smith

Bridge: Piano Sonata and other works/Kathryn Stott. A fabulous disc. Stott performs these works beautifully. Any fan of early 20th century music should give his Sonata a listen. Recommended.


----------



## Blancrocher

Poulenc: Piano Concertos, Aubade (Le Sage)


----------



## bejart

Federigo Fiorillo (1755-ca.1825): Violin Concerto No.1 in F Major

Jorg Faerber conducting the European Union Chamber Orchestra -- Adelina Oprean, violin


----------



## Mahlerian

Ligeti: String Quartet No. 1 "Metamorphoses nocturnes," String Quartet No. 2, Hommage a Hilding Rosenberg, Balada si joc, Andante and Allegretto
Arditti String Quartet


----------



## MrTortoise

Johann Sebastian Bach

Cantata BWV 21 'Ich hatte viel bekümmernis'

Monika Frimmer, soprano; Gerd Turk, tenor; Peter Kooij, bass
Bach Collegium Japan
Masaaki Suzuki, cond.


----------



## science




----------



## Balthazar

*Chopin ~ Nocturne #13 in C minor, Op. 48, No. 1.* Performances by Nelson Freire (shown), Ivan Moravec, Garrick Ohlsson, and Artur Rubinstein.

*Dvořák ~ Piano Concerto in G minor, Op. 33 (two ways).* The composer's original score is played by Radoslav Kvapil backed by František Jílek and Brno. The re-worked version by Vilém Kurz is performed by Ivan Moravec with Jiří Bělohlávek leading the Czech Philharmonic.

*Ginastera ~ Pampeana No. 2.* Sol Gabetta on cello with Ari Rasilajnen and the Munich Radio Orchestra.


----------



## mmsbls

Chin: Double Concerto

I just heard this for the first time, and I was captivated. Some truly beautiful, fun, and interesting music. I just saw this on youtube on a channel called 5:4 (Five against four). For some reason it's one of many works under the quote "It's the most beautiful ugly sound in the world." I'm not sure where the ugly part is.


----------



## MrTortoise

Johann Sebastian Bach

Cantata No. 63 'Christen, ätzet diesen Tag'

Ruth Holton, soprano; Elisabeth Von Magnus, alto; Paul Agnew, tenor; Klaus Mertens, bass
Amsterdam Baroque Orchestra & Choir
Ton Koopman, cond.


----------



## bejart

Franz Anton Hoffmeister (1754-1812): Quintet No.5 in F Major

Simon Fuchs, oboe -- Jakob Hefti, horn -- Michel Rouilly and Katja Fuchs, violas -- Manfred Sax, bassoon


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1998.


----------



## MrTortoise

Pyotr Ilyich Tchaikovsky

Symphony No. 6

Berlin Philharmonic
Ferenc Fricsay, cond.

Streaming from Spotify.


----------



## Pugg

​
JEAN SIBELIUS
Symphony No. 4 in A minor, op. 63 • Symphony No. 5 in E-flat major, op. 82


----------



## LHB




----------



## brotagonist

I decided to wind up with Mussorgsky's Boris Godunov (Gergiev/Kirov) this morning and will return it to the library shortly, because the postman delivered, yesterday...










Tchaikovsky Symphonic Poems + Manfred Symphony
Pletnev/Russian National O

This was a Penguin Rosette winner and includes numerous pieces I've not been able to collect on CD and many I'd never even heard of. Tchaikovsky has been somewhat neglected by me and this will certainly, judging by the first disc of this set of three, add much fodder to my appetite.

Tonight, I am concentrating on Romeo and Juliette, Francesca da Rimini, Voyevoda and Tempest.


----------



## Pugg

Badinerie said:


> Been so busy lately, having to make time to listen to anything. Got this old gem on the turntable now though.


And what a joy to see this, as fellow Dutchman from the late Great Deutekom.:tiphat:


----------



## Grizzled Ghost

Hindemith: Sonatas for Various Instruments* and Piano 
* Alto Horn, Cello, Trombone, Violin, and Trumpet; respectively









So far this music is very pleasant and approachable, but with just enough quirkiness to keep it interesting. It seems very different from his orchestral works (that I am familiar with).

Sometimes the smaller chamber works help me hear a composer's unique "voice" and thereby better understand the composer's other works. I'll have to revisit Mathis de Mahler, etc, soon, to see if I hear similar sounds.

Or maybe it's a case where later works sound quite different from earlier works. These are fairly late works with relatively restrained modernism. I don't know enough about Hindemith to say. Hmmm....


----------



## Pugg

​Bruch; Violin concerto 2
Perlman . Metha


----------



## MrTortoise

Handel

Messiah - Part 1

Anthony Rolfe Johnson, Robert Hale, Charles Brett, Catherine Robbin, Margaret Marshall
Monteverdi Choir
English Baroque Soloists
John Eliot Gardiner, cond.


----------



## Pugg

​*Rossini ;Petite Messe Solennelle.*
_Freni/ Pavarotti et al
_


----------



## tortkis

Mynstrelles With Straunge Sounds: The Earliest Consort Music For Viols (Delphian Records)









music for voice and viols from the earliest surviving manuscripts, including works of Josquin des Prez (c. 1450 - 1521), Hayne van Ghizeghem (c. 1445 - 1476), Johannes Martini (c. 1440 - 1498), Henry VIII (1491 - 1547), and anonymous composers.

Clare Wilkinson (mezzo-soprano), Rose Consort Of Viols


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mozart*: Serenade K361/ Serenade K388

LONDON WIND SOLOISTS / BRYMER (1962)


----------



## Heliogabo

Telemann never decieves me:


----------



## Tsaraslondon

A bit late for sibelius's birthday.

The 4th has always been my favourite Sibelius symphony, and the slow movement possibly my favourite movement in all Sibelius. This elusive work is certainly not one of Sibelius's most popular. True, it's a bleak work, but not necessarily depressing. For me it evokes the terrible magnificence and austerity of an Arctic landscape, relentlessly beautiful, endlessly fascinating. There is no comfort here, but a profound acceptance of life as it is. I find it the most visionary of all his symphonies.

Not quite so austere, the seventh is its perfect compliment, and Karajan conducts another wonderful performance. A great disc.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mussorgsky: Boris Godunov*
edited by Rimsky-Korsakov

Nicolai Ghiaurov (Boris), Olivera Miljakovic (Fyodor), Aleksei Maslennikov (Shuisky/Simpleton), Martti Talvela (Pimen), Ludovic Spiess (Grigory/False Dmitry), Anton Diakov (Varlaam), Nadejda Dobrianova (Xenia), Milen Paunov (Missail), Galina Vishnevskaya (Marina), Zoltan Kélémén (Rangoni), Margarita Lilowa (Hostess)

Wiener Sängerknaben, Sofia Radio Chorus, Wiener Staatsopernchor & Wiener Philharmoniker, Herbert von Karajan

Recorded: Sofiensaal, Vienna, 11/1970


----------



## Tsaraslondon

The second volume of the ES Songbook from the Warner box set. Listening on CD, the cover of which is exactly the same as the LP issue shown here.

Another wonderfully varied programme with songs by Schubert, Mozart, Schumann, Mahler, Wolf, Strauss, and finally Stravinsky, Mussorgsky and Tchaikovsky.

Gerald Moore was approaching retirement, and the accompanist for this recital was Geoffrey Parsons.


----------



## Dr Johnson

No. 1


----------



## Badinerie

I only have time for a highlights lp so I picked this classic edition of Aida.


----------



## jim prideaux

GregMitchell said:


> A bit late for sibelius's birthday.
> 
> The 4th has always been my favourite Sibelius symphony, and the slow movement possibly my favourite movement in all Sibelius. This elusive work is certainly not one of Sibelius's most popular. True, it's a bleak work, but not necessarily depressing. For me it evokes the terrible magnificence and austerity of an Arctic landscape, relentlessly beautiful, endlessly fascinating. There is no comfort here, but a profound acceptance of life as it is. I find it the most visionary of all his symphonies.
> 
> Not quite so austere, the seventh is its perfect compliment, and Karajan conducts another wonderful performance. A great disc.


Mr Mitchell-cannot help but agree with your succinct appraisal of Sibelius 4......when I returned to it earlier in the week courtesy of Orama and the CBSO that supposed bleakness was balanced by a 'magnificence'

Anima Eterna-Schubert Symphonies-having now listened to all the works in this box set (most more than once)I can unreservedly recommend this cycle!


----------



## Open Lane

Brahms. Ein deutsches requiem. Haven't listened to this in years. Very powerful stuff, indeed.


----------



## Pugg

​*Mozart; piano concertos 17 & 18*
Murray Perahia


----------



## elgar's ghost

More Mozart serenades this morning plus the final four piano concertos.

March K335/320a no. 1 (1779), Serenade no. 9 for orchestra "Posthorn" K320 (1779), March K335/320a no. 2 (1779), Serenade no. 11 for winds K375 (1781), Serenade no. 12 for winds K388/384a (1782 or 1783), Serenade no. 13 for strings "Eine kleine Nachtmusik" K525 (1787), Piano Concerto no. 24 K491 (1785-86), no. 25 K503 (1786), no. 26 "Coronation" K537 (1788) and no. 27 K595 (by 1791):


----------



## bejart

JS Bach: Goldberg Variations, BWV 988 (arranged for string trio by Dmitry Sitkovetsky)

Trio Echnaton: Mayra Salinas, violin -- Sebastian Krunnies, viola -- Frank-Michael Guttmann, cello


----------



## Pugg

Badinerie said:


> I only have time for a highlights lp so I picked this classic edition of Aida.


Good choice to :tiphat:


----------



## Vasks

_Walt Whitman & Vaughn Williams_


----------



## Pugg

​
Chopin: Polonaise No.7, Impromptu No.3, Mazurka No.39, etc.


----------



## Biwa

Sergey Prokofiev

Alexander Nevsky (Cantata)
Pushkiniana (Orchestral Suite)

Irina Gelahova
Stanislavsky Chorus 
Russian State Orchestra
Dmitry Yablonsky (conductor)


----------



## jim prideaux

I pod at work-Dvorak 9th performed by Belohlavek and the Czech P.O.

I only wish I could wash away all the preconceptions associated with this great symphony.........


----------



## Pugg

​*Mozart and Rossini arias.*
_Frederica von Stade._
Recorded in my home town concert building.
_Vinyl. _


----------



## Pugg

​*Schumann; Piano Quintet/ Quartet.*

Emmerson String Quartet/ Menahem Pressler


----------



## Vaneyes

For *Franck* (1822) and *Messiaen* (1908) birthdays.


----------



## Dr Johnson

No. 1


----------



## Blancrocher

Corelli: Trio Sonatas (Medlam/London Baroque)


----------



## Pugg

​
*Donizetti: La Fille du Régiment*

_Dame Joan Sutherland/ Luciano Pavarotti/ Spiro Malas & Monica Sinclair_

Orchestra & Chorus of the Royal Opera House, Covent Garden, _Richard Bonynge_


----------



## Morimur




----------



## brotagonist

My curiosity piqued by Nereffid's poll, I am hearing-for the first time-Shostakovich's 24 Preludes, Op. 34 (Ilya Blinov).


----------



## Mahlerian

Messiaen: Sept Haïkaï, Couleurs de la cité céleste, Un vitrail et des oiseaux, Oiseaux exotiques
Yvonne Loriod, Ensemble Intercontemporain, cond. Boulez


----------



## Morimur

*The Musicians of the Nile - (1989) Luxor to Isna*


----------



## Tsaraslondon

The Warner Schwarzkopf box is a bit like a tube of Pringles crisps "Once you pop, you can't stop".

I'm now onto Disc 25, and the third volume of the Elisabeth Schwarzkopf Songbook.

Again a very varied programme, with quite a few lesser known songs by Schubert, Schumann, Chopin, Loewe, Grieg, Strauss, Liszt and Mahler.

Mostly recorded in 1968, Schwarzkopf would have been 55 at the time, but the voice is marvellously free of tarnish, and firm as ever. Not even the hint of a wobble creeps into her tone. Her singing is as characterful as ever, full of little details of the kind you rarely hear from other singers. Geoffrey Parsons again provides excellent support.


----------



## johnnysc

Mahler - Symphony No. 5

London Philharmonic/Tennstedt


----------



## Cosmos

Came across this new work [new for me anyway]: Kodaly - Solo Cello Sonata






Fantastic! I don't know who the performer is, but someone in the comments section claims to recognize it as Yo Yo Ma's


----------



## AClockworkOrange

*Boult & Brahms - the Conclusion: Symphony No.4, Serenades & Alto Rhapsody*









So I have finally completed my traversal of Boult's Brahms and I have to say I am wholeheartedly impressed with this cycle of works - including the two Serenades which I had never heard until I listened to these recordings.

The Fourth Symphony is performed beautifully but it is the Serenades which stand out for me - the first especially. Likewise, the Alto Rhapsody is a jewel which shines gloriously with the performance of Janet Baker. All of these pieces are thoroughly rewarding.

The strengths of this cycle include consistency, orchestral balance and clarity, an incredible grip of structure and tempo and excellent recording quality.

Whilst it just falls short of being my overall favourite cycle, it is certainly in my top five, very likely top 3.


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

F. J. Haydn - Piano Sonata in E-Flat Major, Hob. XVI:49; 
Frédéric Chopin - Mazurka, Op. 56 No. 3 in C minor (Vladimir Horowitz).









Horowitz is becoming one of my favourite if not favourite pianists - always eccentric, searching for new sounds and experimenting - but always extremely inspired. Both the Haydn and the Chopin are excellent.

This disc was a part of a two-CD deal for the price of one on amazon, very glad I opted to purchase it. The 2nd disc contains Rachmaninoff's 3rd Piano Concerto, looking forward to hearing that as well.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Currently listening to this 2-disc set which comprises of the music DSCH wrote for his first film commission in 1929 and, from 1965, one of his very last.

Apart from almost chronologically bookending the composer's movie soundtrack output the two films themselves are also linked by the fact they have the city of Paris at their crux - 'The New Babylon' is about events leading up the Commune of 1871 and subsequent love and death at the barricades, whereas 'A Year is Like a Lifetime' revolves around Karl Marx's final days there in the 1840s before his setting off for London via Brussels. Both scores, perhaps predictably, quote _La Marseillaise_.

Unlike the vacuous nature of much of the music which DSCH, confined by the enforced strictures of Socialist Realism, was obliged to adopt for a plethora of propaganda movies from the late 30s until the early 50s, the music to 'The New Babylon' instead finds the young composer at his most ebullient in places, where pastiches of prevailing bourgeois tastes (can-can, waltzes etc.) gleefully alternate with the Tchaikovsky-like solemnity of the more serious passages.

As the music for the former film lasts for about 90 minutes it would have been nice to have had the bonus of some kind of a guide synopsis in order to follow the action better, especially as all of the tracks weigh in at between 8 and 15 minutes which has the effect of turning them into quasi-tone poems (maybe Naxos do better in this regard with their recording - they at least show each track with its own descriptive title on the rear insert). The music for the second of the two films is in suite form only so I'm guessing the full score has yet to be recorded, but still lasts for c. 45 minutes.


----------



## Vronsky

*Ligeti: Requiem*










György Ligeti: Requiem


----------



## Badinerie

Shortly I'm going to enjoy a rare foray into the world of choral solo music. Accompanied only by a can of draught Guinness and a a large Laphroaig. Myself that is not the choir!


----------



## Blancrocher

Albinoni: 12 Concerti a cinque Op. 5 (I Musici)


----------



## MrTortoise

Jean Sibelius

Symphonies No. 4 and 2

Bournemouth Symphony Orchestra
Paavo Berglund, cond.


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1999.


----------



## schigolch




----------



## MrTortoise

Georg Philipp Telemann

Selections from the Paris Quartets

John Holloway, violin
Linde Brunmayr, transverse flute
Lorenz Duftschmid, viola de gamba
Ulrike Becker, cello
Lars-Ulrik Mortensen, harpsichord


----------



## omega

*Nielsen*
_Symphony No.4 "The Inextinguishable"_
Neeme Järvi | Göteborgs Symfoniker








*Sibelius*
_Symphony No.2_
Sir Colin Davis | London Symphony Orchestra


----------



## tortkis

Johann Kuhnau (1660 - 1722): Complete Organ Music - Stefano Molardi (Brilliant Classics)


----------



## Mahlerian

Mozart: Idomeneo, Act III
Pavarotti, Behrens, Cotrubas, von Stade, Alexander, Metropolitan Opera Orchestra and Chorus, cond. Levine


----------



## eljr

*Nikolai Korniev / St. Petersburg Chamber Choir
Rachmaninov: Vespers*


----------



## Badinerie

Chung Trio and the ever loveley Mendelssohn Piano Trio No 1, and some Brahms Oh Well! we cant have everything!


----------



## Stirling

Beethoven- Sym 5 - Norrington


----------



## Stirling

Berg - Violin Concerto


----------



## jim prideaux

Shostakovich-'The Jazz Album'-Chailly and the RCO, includes a fine performance of the first Piano Concerto with Ronald Brautigam as soloist!


----------



## SeptimalTritone

Mozart- String Quartet in A Major, Hagen Quartet 




This is so unbelievably good. Like OMG dudes I've been listening to it several times over the past week.

Schoenberg- Wind Quintet 




I like how this work has the same sort of sonata form archetype ebbs and flows as Brahms does, but is so much more alive, bursting, and energetic. So 12-tone haters, I don't care if you hate Schoenberg, because I'm having a great experience and you are not!!!


----------



## Stirling

Bach Violin Partita #2 Chaconne - Vengerov


----------



## Stirling

Duo for Flute and Clarinet #1, in F March of the Chipmunks and Chickadees - Newberry


----------



## Selby

Hough. Highest recommendation.


----------



## eljr

*Jorge Bolet
Liszt: Sonata in B Minor; Dante Sonata*


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1984.


----------



## eljr

*Hagen Quartett / Heinrich Schiff
Schubert: String Quintet; String Quartet No. 12*


----------



## TurnaboutVox

Badinerie said:


> Chung Trio and the ever loveley Mendelssohn Piano Trio No 1, and some Brahms Oh Well! we cant have everything!


I am clearly not alone...



SeptimalTritone said:


> Schoenberg- Wind Quintet
> I like how this work has the same sort of sonata form archetype ebbs and flows as Brahms does, but is so much more alive, bursting, and energetic. So 12-tone haters, I don't care if you hate Schoenberg, because I'm having a great experience and you are not!!!


...no comment :lol:

Current listening:
*
Beethoven
Violin Sonatas No. 4 in A minor Op. 23; No. 5 in F, Op 24 & No. 10 in G, Op. 96*
Faust / Melnikov [HM, 2009]

Vibrant music making, and some favourites.


----------



## Biwa

Ludwig van Beethoven - Symphonies 3 & 4

Polish Chamber Philharmonic Orchestra 
Wojciech Rajski (conductor)


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1971 -'78.


----------



## EDaddy

http://postimage.org/app.php

Dmitry Borisovich Kabalevsky - Piano Concerto No. 3 in D major, Op. 50
NDR Radiophilharmic; Michael Korstick; Francis Alun

After having some time to absorb this recording, I have definitely formed some opinions.

1) I rather like the composition itself; 2) Francis Alun, while certainly no slouch, is also very much not on the level of an Ashkenazy, a Lapu, a Pollini, a Brendel or the like. There is a tendency to rush, especially during some of the 16th note runs and things get a bit sloppy in places. 3) This recording is considerably too ambient for my taste; everything sounds a bit washed out and therefore less defined, as though the proceedings were too ambiently mic'd.

I would love to hear these concerti in the hands of one of the masters, like Alfred Brendel, Pollini, Askenazy or any number of other world-class pianists. Add a world class orchestra and a capable, sympathetic conductor, and these works could really shine through (and are deserving to far more than they do here).

That said, this recording does have it merits. It is listenable and does have some great moments. One just gets spoiled after getting used to the creme de la creme.


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1983.


----------



## Selby

Saariaho
Du cristal ...à la fume
Salonen


----------



## Balthazar

*Dvořák ~ Cello Concerto.* Gregor Piatigorsky backed by Charles Munch and Boston.

*Debussy ~ Études.* Mitsuko Uchida at the piano.

*Lukas Foss ~ Music for Six.* The Columbia String Quartet and friends perform.


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 2011 at Wyastone Leys. Recording Engineer: Adrian Farmer.


----------



## Blancrocher

Vivaldi: Cello Sonatas (Bylsma); 4 Seasons, etc. (Carmignola)


----------



## Guest

66 minutes of unabated angst and anger might not be everyone's idea of pleasant listening, but Pettersson's fans should rejoice over this new release. The Norrköping Symphony Orchestra does a heroic job of playing very demanding and intense music. BIS provides pristine sound.


----------



## breakup




----------



## deprofundis

*Claude vivier * SMCQ walter Boudreau ( the conductor), This featured the haunting Wo bist du licht!one of my favorite works of his, greeting music is interresting but he fooling whit our minds, Bouchara 
and Trois airs pour un opera imaginaire or out of this world, there is very little that rival into this genra
of modernism , i think Vivier was one of the great of the last school of classic, imagine what he could had done
if hhe where still alive, yet he had a short life but were prolific he ad an amazing career has a Creator.
His music is rocket science once you get it your hooked.

You favorite cowboy deprofundis :tiphat:


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Handel, Messiah*

I wasn't into classical music when this album came out (yep, vinyl), but when I heard it on the radio, I immediately went to Sam Goody and bought it. I couldn't believe there was a recording of the Messiah where you could actually understand the words.


----------



## bejart

Josef Fiala (1748-1816): Cello Concerto in G Major

Hynek Farkac conducting the Chamber Orchestra Archi Boemi -- Karel Fiala, cello


----------



## Becca

Carl Nielsen - Symphony #4 - The Four Temperaments
San Francisco Symphony / Herbert Blomstedt

If someone had asked me how I ranked the Nielsen symphonies, after ranting about the uselessness of ranking, I would probably have reluctantly said that the 5th is my favourite with the 3rd and 4th a small step below. Well after pulling this disc off the shelf and playing the 2nd, I would have to raise it in my estimation, at least equal to the 3rd and 4th. Certainly all the Nielsen trademarks are there and I hear echoes of the later works. All this is helped by a tremendous performance and recording by and of the SF Symphony. I have always held Blomstedt in high regard, particularly with Nielsen and my opinion has not changed after doing quite a bit of comparative listening in recent months. If you want to hear one of the best versions of the 5th, go to the Digital Concert Hall and watch Blomstedt and the Berlin Philharmonic do it from two seasons ago.


----------



## bejart

Mozart: Piano Sonata No.8 in A Minor, KV 310

Christian Zacharias, piano


----------



## Pugg

Rimsky-Korsakov:
"Scheherazade Op.35" (February 16, 1959 New York, St. George Hotel),
"Capriccio Espagnol Op.34" (May 2, 1959 Carnegie Hall)
New York Philharmonic


----------



## ribonucleic

Liszt - Douze Grandes Etudes, S137, by Leslie Howard











> "In this first recording of the concert version of the Douze Grandes Etudes (1837), Leslie Howard brings his customary technical wizardry to bear on this outrageously difficult music in an arresting virtuoso display that demonstrates Liszt's consummate skill at transforming musical material. Moreover, despite Liszt's exhortation that only the later revisions of the studies should be played, there's a great deal to recommend the 1837 set, as these performances attest. The extreme technical demands of these pieces have led to critical scorn, but the challenges they contain aren't designed merely for display, but are the result of the composer's comprehensive exploitation of the piano's expressive capabilities. Saint-Saëns said that 'in Art a difficulty overcome is a thing of beauty' and, in the present instance, Howard's own triumph over the monumental difficulties posed by these pieces reveals the astonishing beauty of Liszt's 'orchestral' use of tone colour and sparkling virtuosity." Gramophone Classical Music Guide, 2010


----------



## Gouldanian

Weber's magnificent Konzerstucke:






From the Glenn Gould in Concert album:


----------



## OldFashionedGirl

On Spotify:







Bela Bartók - Violin Concerto. no. 2
New Philamornia Orchestra. Atal Doráti. Yehudi Menuhin.
I admit that I listened this concerto many times that I'm a little bit tired of it, but I want to give a listen to the Menuhin interpretation.


----------



## Pugg

​Dvorak; Serenades 
A.S.M.F Neville mariner


----------



## tortkis

James Falzone's Early Music Festival: Lachrymae









1. Flow My Tears (John Dowland, 16th century)
2. Instrumentalis (21st century)
3. Pois que vos Deus (medieval Cantiga from Portugal)

THE EARLY MUSIC FESTIVAL
Angela James: voice
James Falzone: Bb clarinet & shruti box
Jason Stein: bass clarinet
Fred Lonberg-Holm: cello & electronics
Frank Rosaly: drums & electronics

http://allosmusica.org/allosdocuments/lachrymae


----------



## starthrower

Awesome recording of two strange and beautiful vocal works, and one instumental orchestra piece.

The centerpiece of the album is the choral work, Quid Est Deus, based on the Latin text for 24 definitions of "what is God?"


----------



## Pugg

*Handel; Messiah*
Donath/Reymolds/Burrows/McIntyre
Karl Richter​ conducting


----------



## Biwa

Johan Helmich Roman (1694-1758) ...also known as the "The Swedish Händel" 

The 12 Keyboard Suites 
Oskar Ekberg (piano)


----------



## Pugg

​
*Rachmaninov ; Piano concerto 3 *

_Nikolai Tokarev _


----------



## Tsaraslondon

For Vol 4 of the Elisabeth Schwarzkopf Songbook, Brahms is the centrepiece, framed by songs by Mozart and Wolf, and finishing with songs by Grieg and Strauss. The mood is wide ranging again, from playful to reflective to serious, and Schwarzkopf is again the mistress of mood, colouring her voice (which, at 55, remains as firm as ever) like a master painter.


----------



## Pugg

​*Verdi;La Forza Del Sestino.*
_Elena Souliotis/Menippo/Sereni et al
Pasquale De Angelis _conducting.


----------



## jim prideaux

EDaddy said:


> http://postimage.org/app.php
> 
> Dmitry Borisovich Kabalevsky - Piano Concerto No. 3 in D major, Op. 50
> NDR Radiophilharmic; Michael Korstick; Francis Alun
> 
> After having some time to absorb this recording, I have definitely formed some opinions.
> 
> 1) I rather like the composition itself; 2) Francis Alun, while certainly no slouch, is also very much not on the level of an Ashkenazy, a Lapu, a Pollini, a Brendel or the like. There is a tendency to rush, especially during some of the 16th note runs and things get a bit sloppy in places. 3) This recording is considerably too ambient for my taste; everything sounds a bit washed out and therefore less defined, as though the proceedings were too ambiently mic'd.
> 
> I would love to hear these concerti in the hands of one of the masters, like Alfred Brendel, Pollini, Askenazy or any number of other world-class pianists. Add a world class orchestra and a capable, sympathetic conductor, and these works could really shine through (and are deserving to far more than they do here).
> 
> That said, this recording does have it merits. It is listenable and does have some great moments. One just gets spoiled after getting used to the creme de la creme.


might I suggest the Chandos Stott/Jarvi recordings as an alternative.....


----------



## Pugg

​
*Copland*; Appalachian Spring, Billy the Kid
A.Dorati


----------



## AClockworkOrange

*Sir Adrian Boult: From Brahms to Wagner - Parsifal*












​
This box set has proven to be an absolute jewel on the Brahms works alone.

Then I loaded disc 7: Wagner's Parsifal - Orchestral Excerpts.

All I can say is wow. I have read that one of Boult's few regrets was that he didn't get the opportunity to really conduct in the Opera House. On the basis of these Orchestral Excerpts, I cannot help but feel that we have been robbed of some potentially phenomenal recordings.

I have read that he wanted to work with singers but his request was blocked as the powers that be wanted to play it as safely as possible. This again is quite sad and whilst one can wonder what may have resulted had he gotten his way, I am grateful for what we have - and what we have is an incredibly fine selection of Orchestral Excerpts.

I actually prefer Boult's Parsifal Excerpts to those from Klemperer and Abbado. These are easily on the highest tier for me - on a level with Karajan, Kubelik and Boulez - if we include excerpts from full recordings.

Boult's strengths - clarity, structure, orchestral balance, pacing and a constant sense of momentum are all here with some phenomenal playing from the London Symphony Orchestra. That said, this doesn't sound the same as his Brahms - the sound here is distinctly Wagnerian.

Thoroughly satisfying.


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Pugg

​*Liszt: A Faust Symphony*
_Riccardo Muti _conducting


----------



## eljr

*Joshua Bell / David Zinman
Barber, Sibelius: Violin Concertos*


----------



## MrTortoise

Johann Sebastian Bach

Magnificat, BWV 243

Maria Stader, soparano
Hertha Töpper, alto
Ernst Haefliger, tenor
Dietrich Fischer-Dieskau, bass
Münchener Bach-Choir
Münchener Bach-Orchestera
Karl Richter, cond.


----------



## Blancrocher

Vivaldi: Motets (Biondi); Concert for the Prince of Poland (Manze)


----------



## Guest

AClockworkOrange said:


> View attachment 78758
> View attachment 78759​
> This box set has proven to be an absolute jewel on the Brahms works alone.
> 
> Then I loaded disc 7: Wagner's Parsifal - Orchestral Excerpts.
> 
> All I can say is wow. I have read that one of Boult's few regrets was that he didn't get the opportunity to really conduct in the Opera House. On the basis of these Orchestral Excerpts, I cannot help but feel that we have been robbed of some potentially phenomenal recordings.
> 
> I have read that he wanted to work with singers but his request was blocked as the powers that be wanted to play it as safely as possible. This again is quite sad and whilst one can wonder what may have resulted had he gotten his way, I am grateful for what we have - and what we have is an incredibly fine selection of Orchestral Excerpts.
> 
> I actually prefer Boult's Parsifal Excerpts to those from Klemperer and Abbado. These are easily on the highest tier for me - on a level with Karajan, Kubelik and Boulez - if we include excerpts from full recordings.
> 
> Boult's strengths - clarity, structure, orchestral balance, pacing and a constant sense of momentum are all here with some phenomenal playing from the London Symphony Orchestra. That said, this doesn't sound the same as his Brahms - the sound here is distinctly Wagnerian.
> 
> Thoroughly satisfying.


I bought this box primarily for the Brahms symphonies.:tiphat:


----------



## bejart

Pietro Locatelli (1695-1764): Concerto Grosso in E Minor, Op.1,No.4

Jaroslav Krecek conducting the Capella Istropolitana


----------



## Pugg

​Mozart; Serenade Grand Partita 
Netherlands Wind Ensemble.
Edo de Waart


----------



## Guest

Pugg said:


> ​Mozart; Serenade Grand Partita
> Netherlands Wind Ensemble.
> Edo de Waart


A real masterpiece,the playing as well:tiphat:


----------



## deprofundis

It the morning so im lisening to *Hildegard Von Bingen *  Le marriage du ciel et de la terre conducted by Joseph Rowe the singer his Catherine Braslavsky,her voice his amazing and the instrumentation are amazing and rich.One of the definitive Hildegard Von Bingen rendition my verdict i put this record on jade, among the top release of this artist so i have to rate it imperatively a collector a keeper a 10 out of 10, thus meaning perfect.Buy this released it may be the best you heard yet and you will cherrish this cd forever.


----------



## Guest

I was just listening to this piece,a motet wich touches me very deeply.


----------



## Guest

deprofundis said:


> It the morning so im lisening to *Hildegard Von Bingen *  Le marriage du ciel et de la terre conducted by Joseph Rowe the singer his Catherine Braslavsky,her voice his amazing and the instrumentation are amazing and rich.One of the definitive Hildegard Von Bingen rendition my verdict i put this record on jade, among the top release of this artist so i have to rate it imperatively a collector a keeper a 10 out of 10, thus meaning perfect.Buy this released it may be the best you heard yet and you will cherrish this cd forever.


----------



## Pugg

* Beethoven *- Concerto No. 3


----------



## elgar's ghost

Piano works by Schnittke and concertos etc. by Nosyrev.

Piano Sonata no. 1 (1987), no. 2 (1990-91), no. 3 (1992), Variations (1954-55), Prelude & Fugue (1963), Improvisation & Fugue (1965), Variations on a Chord (1965), Eight Little Piano Pieces (1971), Homage to Igor Stravinsky, Sergei Prokofiev and Dmitri Shostakovich for three pianos (1979), Five Aphorisms (1990), Sonatina for piano duet (1995) and Six Mozart Cadenzas (1979-90):










Capriccio for Violin & Orchestra (1957), Concerto for Piano & Orchestra (1974), Four Preludes for Harp (1964), Skazka - symphonic poem (1947), Concerto for Violin & Orchestra (1971) and Concerto for Cello & Orchestra (1973):


----------



## elgar's ghost

Pugg said:


> ​
> *Copland*; Appalachian Spring, Billy the Kid
> A.Dorati


I'm guessing those three things shown prominently on the box are microphones? At first I thought they looked like some kind of steampunk hypodermic syringe.


----------



## Pugg

elgars ghost said:


> I'm guessing those three things shown prominently on the box are microphones? At first I thought they looked like some kind of steampunk hypodermic syringe.


They are, yes, the original used at the recording sessions.


----------



## Pugg

Next on:
​
*Elgar -* Violin Concerto In B-Minor, Op.61


----------



## Vasks

_A collection of mid-20th century choral works by Hanson, Dello Joio, etc_


----------



## johnnysc

Tchaikovsky - The Nutcracker

London Symphony Orchestra/Dorati


----------



## KirbyH

brotagonist said:


> I decided to wind up with Mussorgsky's Boris Godunov (Gergiev/Kirov) this morning and will return it to the library shortly, because the postman delivered, yesterday...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tchaikovsky Symphonic Poems + Manfred Symphony
> Pletnev/Russian National O
> 
> This was a Penguin Rosette winner and includes numerous pieces I've not been able to collect on CD and many I'd never even heard of. Tchaikovsky has been somewhat neglected by me and this will certainly, judging by the first disc of this set of three, add much fodder to my appetite.
> 
> Tonight, I am concentrating on Romeo and Juliette, Francesca da Rimini, Voyevoda and Tempest.


I've had this box for oh, five years now? I've nearly worn out a couple of the discs they've been played so much. Great, great stuff.


----------



## Vaneyes

For *Berlioz* birthday (1803).


----------



## Easy Goer

Haydn Paris Symphonies - Tafelmusik Baroque Orchestra & Bruno Weill.


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 2007 at Toblach/Dobbiaco, Kulturzentrum Grand Hotel, Gustav-Mahler-Saal. Recording Engineers: Vette & Schick.


----------



## Pugg

​
*The voice of the Century.
Dame Joan Sutherland *

On my way to Amsterdam true bad weather and traffic who better to help me 
Thank goodness for car stereo .


----------



## AClockworkOrange

*Frederic Cliffe*: _Symphony No.1 _and _Clouds & Sunshine_ 
Christopher Fifield & the Malmo Opera Orchestra​


----------



## Biwa

Una Follia di Napoli 1725

Domenico Sarro - Concerto 11 in A minor
Alessandro Scarlatti - improvisation upon the Partite 'Follia di Spagna'
Nicola Fiorenza - Sinfonia in A minor
Domenico Scarlatti - Sinfonia 1 in A major
Francesco Barbella - Concerto 3 in C major
Francesco Mancini - Sonata 11 in G minor 
Leonardo Leo - Concerto in G major

Maurice Steger (recorder & direction)


----------



## SiegendesLicht

Mozart - Horn Concertos, performed by Barry Tuckwell and Academy of St. Martin in the Fields under Neville Mariner.


----------



## jim prideaux

Anima Eterna performing Schubert's 9th Symphony 'The Great'...........

since first hearing this work I have been amazed by the breadth and invention that Schubert exhibited but with this recording my admiration is taken to a new level again......

I had a similar experience recently with the same orchestra's Beethoven cycle!


----------



## Mahlerian

Ligeti: A Cappella Choral Works
London Sinfonietta Voices, cond. Edwards









The majority of this disc's running time is taken up with early works, written before Ligeti developed his mature style. Many of these are based on Hungarian folk songs. The famous Lux Aeterna is also included, naturally.


----------



## EDaddy

jim prideaux said:


> might I suggest the Chandos Stott/Jarvi recordings as an alternative.....


Didn't realize it was even an alternative. Would definitely like to check that version out. Thx!


----------



## Guest

Schoenberg

Variations for Orchestra

Chicago Symphony Orchestra, Boulez conducting.


----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## ribonucleic

The 1952 Solomon _Hammerklavier_











> ...one of the great recordings of the century. Truth to tell, few performances that have been recorded since have either matched it or significantly improved upon it. (Pollini's 1977 DO recording, perhaps-12/86--or a live Philips 1983 Brendel recording-7/86, nla.) At the heart of Solomon's performance there is as calm and searching an account of the slow movement as you are likely to hear this side of the Great Divide. And the outer movements are also wonderfully well done. Music that is so easy to muddle and arrest is here fierily played; Solomon at his lucid, quick-witted best. The CD transfer is astonishing. Play it after any of the various LP versions of yesteryear and it is as if a door has been flung open. It is as though previously we have merely been eavesdropping on the performance; now, 40 years on, we are finally in the presence of the thing itself. I found it all profoundly moving. - Gramophone, July 1993


----------



## Stirling

Symphony #6 in F#- Newberry


----------



## Blancrocher

Rameau: Motets (Christie)


----------



## Stirling

Charles Koechlin - The Seven Stars Symphony


----------



## Flamme

I like the atmosphere of old, darkened cathedral... Btw S licht will dig this one


----------



## Guest

Scelsi
The Piano Works 4

Hispania
Suite no 5
Suite no 6

Stephen Clarke


----------



## Stirling

Charles Koechlin quartetto n°1 op. 51


----------



## Flamme

Yuja has some magic fingers indeed


----------



## Morimur

The Hindustani (North Indian) classical tradition gets all the love, but the Carnatic (South Indian) tradition is just as beautiful and rewarding to listen to.


----------



## Open Lane

Bartok - music for orchestra. Not sure who performed/ recorded this album case and art were missing when i got it. Good though.


----------



## ribonucleic

Rameau - Keyboard Suites (Angela Hewitt, piano)











> For Rameau on the piano, Angela Hewitt proves just as gorgeous in her realizations as Tzimon Barto on Ondine, but with a million times the intelligence, stylistic awareness, and taste. Helped by her Fazioli concert grand's bright edge, Hewitt demonstrates that the nooks and crannies of Rameau's ornamentation not only work on the piano but also benefit from the instrument's capacity for dynamic nuances. Hewitt's varied articulation and tonal shading arise from the music's dance origins and are never "pianistic" for their own sake. Sometimes Hewitt may taper a phrase to slightly precious effect or time a cadence with just a smidgen of archness, but her glorious rhythmic sense and crisply centered trills and mordents offer vivid compensation.
> 
> And if harpsichordists can shift registrations, why not Hewitt? I love how her repeats in Le rappel des oiseaux tweet and twitter an octave higher than in the score. Hewitt also discreetly enhances textures by placing certain bass notes down the octave. All told, this is the finest Rameau piano disc since Marcelle Meyer's classic 1953 cycle, and I look forward to more. As usual, Hewitt's annotations are well researched and reader-friendly, while Hyperion's engineering is vivid and detailed, if slightly bass shy. - Classics Today, March 2007


----------



## Badinerie

Bit of old fashioned...class.


----------



## Selby

Beethoven

Piano Sonata No. 30
Igor Levit










Piano Sonatas Nos. 10 & 11
Alfred Brendel


----------



## Stirling

John Cage - 13 Harmonies -


----------



## Guest

"one of the only already acknowledged masterpieces of the 21st century" - Simon Rattle.

Haas
in vain
for 24 instruments

Klangforum Wien
Sylvain Cambreling


----------



## Stirling

Sorabji - Opus Clavicembalisticum


----------



## Mahlerian

Ligeti: Etudes Book 1, Etudes Book 2, Musica Ricercarta, White on White
Pierre-Laurent Aimard


----------



## Flamme

http://www.radiotunes.com/romantic








reminded me of...
http://www.masterandmargarita.eu/en/03karakters/berlioz.html


----------



## johnnysc

Smetana, Dvorak, Liszt

Berlin Philharmonic/Karajan


----------



## Stirling

Bartok SQ #3 HQ 1961


----------



## Blancrocher

Bach: Concertos for 2 and 3 Pianos (Casadesus)


----------



## Stirling

Listening to two copies of slightly out of phase


----------



## Morimur




----------



## Eramirez156

*Pulcinella Suite*
*Igor Stravinsky*









*Columbia Symphony Orchestra*
*Igor Stravinsky*

_Recorded 25 August 1961
Producer: John McClure
Original LP MS7093_


----------



## Stirling

Bela Bartok SQ#4 HQ


----------



## George O

Music at Notre Dame, 1200-1375

Guillaume de Machaut (c.1300-1377): Notre Dame Mass

Perotin (1160-1230):
Viderunt Omnes
Sederunt Principes

The Deller Consort / Alfred Deller

on The Bach Guild (NYC), from 1961 or 1962

details: http://www.medieval.org/emfaq/cds/van622.htm


----------



## agoukass

Beethoven: Piano Sonatas, Op. 31 No. 2 & No.3 and Op. 49 
Arthur Schnabel, piano

Mahler: Symphony No. 1, Blumine
CBSO 
Sir Simon Rattle, conductor


----------



## jim prideaux

Sibelius-2nd and 4th Symphonies performed by Oramo and the CBSO...


----------



## Stirling

Newberry - Sextet for Piano & Winds - in D


----------



## schigolch




----------



## Stirling

Pierre Acelin Three Songs from Old Spain


----------



## Stirling

Štěpán Rak - České pohádky.mov


----------



## pmsummer

APPALACHIAN SPRING, RODEO, FANFARE (FOR THE COMMON MAN)
*Aaron Copeland*
Atlanta Symphony Orchestra
Louis Lane - conductor

_Telarc_


----------



## Blancrocher

Bach: Art of Fugue (Rosen); Italian Concerto, etc. (Tureck)


----------



## Blancrocher

Stirling said:


> Bela Bartok SQ#4 HQ


Does the HQ refer to Hungarian String Quartet?


----------



## D Smith

Telemann: Tafelmusik. Goebel, Musica Antiqua Koln. Love this album, it always brings a smile to my face, and it's getting on to dinnertime time, too.


----------



## KirbyH

I have never once needed an excuse to listen to the music of Berlioz - but seeing as how today is the man's birthday, I sort of made it an all day event:



























I have heard the Fantastique a thousand times now, but have managed to circumvent Bernstein's cut with the NY Phil on Sony. It's astoundingly good, and the soundstage Columbia gave him at the time is enormous - recorded in the St. George's Hotel in NY, I believe. (Correct me if I'm wrong, I'm a sometimes fan of the NY Phil from this era and am not as well acquainted with their venues as others.) That being said, Bernstein makes this a moment-to-moment, reading, with volcanic crescendos, swagger without end, and a truly terrifying March To The Scaffold. Also special kudos to this reading - these are the best-sounding bells in the Fantastique I've ever heard. Bravo, and I mean that - let's call this my favorite classic reading and Jansons with the BRSO my favorite modern recording.

Charles Munch, what a guy - he's kind of responsible for Berlioz in America, what with the near complete body of work he laid down with the Boston Symphony on RCA. I love Berlioz's overtures, probably more than any other composer of overtures that's out there. Everything thing turns white-hot here, and not a moment slinks by where everyone isn't fully engaged. Munch is out for blood here, and he gets it. Unless you just really want the oddball overtures like Les franc juges, Rob Roy, etc. - you don't really need any other recording.

For a long, long time, I didn't own another recording of the Requiem, simply because this one is so, so good. James Levine has the magic touch with this composer and I keep looking for his readings of Symphonie Fantastique, Romeo et Juliette, etc - all with the Berlin Phil. (Oh what might have been had it been him instead of Abbado.) I can't praise this disc enough, honestly. All the right elements are here, and Levine makes true magic out of terrifying music.

I started today with Scheherazade, and again, with a reading I hadn't heard before. Bernstein's touch, much the same as with the Fantastique, shines brightly here, all color and dazzle and an enormous-sounding orchestra. Each crash of the waves in the last movement seems larger than the last, and when those principals all get their turn in the second movement - I almost wish I was a fly on the wall in the recording session, because nothing here is less than superlative.


----------



## Biwa

Charles-Marie Widor (1844-1937)

Violin concerto
Symphony no.1
La Nuit de Walpurgis

Royal Scottish National Orchestra
Martin Yates (conductor)
Sergey Levitin (violin)


----------



## Selby

Bach

WTC, Book 1
Aimard, piano


----------



## Biwa

Carl Philipp Emanuel Bach (1714-1788)

String Symphonies 1-6 Wq 182

Ostrobothnian Chamber Orchestra
Sakari Oramo (conductor)


----------



## bejart

Jan Vanhal (1739-1813): Piano Concerto in A Major

Riyoko Matsui leading the Haydn Sinfonietta -- Kimiko Funukoto, piano


----------



## deprofundis

Im lisening to *François Couperin * La leçon des ténèbres on musique d'abord, fine lithurgic music of this era, when your feeling down and you want to rest your soul empty your mind forget you exist.


----------



## Biwa

Nowel, Nowel!
Early Christmas Music

Ave stella matutina - Anonymous 
Gelobet seist Du, Jesu Christ - Samuel Scheidt (1587-1654) 
Descendit angelus Domini - Clemens non Papa (c.1510-c.1556) 
Lullay, lullay - Anonymous 
O Regem coeli - Tomás Luis de Victoria (1548-1611) 
Born is the Babe - Anonymous 
Sweet was the Song (arr. Th. Hamond, ?-1662) - Anonymous 
Sweet was the Song - Anonymous 
Summo parenti gloria - Michael Praetorius (1571-1621) 
Hymnus in adventu Domini: Alvus tumescit virginis - Michael Praetorius (1571-1621) 
Christum wir sollen loben - Jacob Praetorius (1586-1651) 
Quem vidistis pastores - Lambert de Sayve (c.1548-1614) 
Gabriel angelus - Clemens non Papa (c.1510-c.1556) 
Magnificat - Alexander Agricola (1446-1506) 
Nowel, nowel - Anonymous

Flanders Recorder Quartet (Blockflötenquartett) 
Encantar (Female vocal ensemble) 
Cécile Kempenaers (Soprano)


----------



## Dedalus

Schoenberg's second chamber symphony. Seemingly not as popular as his first, but I find it interesting that he started it in 1906 and finished it more than thirty years later. I'm also pretty sure I've seen people call the first chamber symphony atonal, but wikipedia interestingly states "The completion of the work signifies Schoenberg’s return to tonal music late in his life." Hmmm... Still I thought it was good, though perhaps not as good as the first one.


----------



## pmsummer

George O said:


> Music at Notre Dame, 1200-1375
> 
> Guillaume de Machaut (c.1300-1377): Notre Dame Mass
> 
> Perotin (1160-1230):
> Viderunt Omnes
> Sederunt Principes
> 
> The Deller Consort / Alfred Deller
> 
> on The Bach Guild (NYC), from 1961 or 1962
> 
> details: http://www.medieval.org/emfaq/cds/van622.htm


Elf on a Shelf? Devil on a level.


----------



## Mahlerian

Dedalus said:


> Schoenberg's second chamber symphony. Seemingly not as popular as his first, but I find it interesting that he started it in 1906 and finished it more than thirty years later. I'm also pretty sure I've seen people call the first chamber symphony atonal, but wikipedia interestingly states "The completion of the work signifies Schoenberg's return to tonal music late in his life." Hmmm... Still I thought it was good, though perhaps not as good as the first one.


The First Chamber Symphony is in E major, according to the composer and all analyses of the work I've ever read (my ears agree).


----------



## johnnysc

Debussy - La Mer
Elgar - Enigma

BBC Symphony/Toscanini


----------



## EDaddy

http://postimage.org/

Piano Concerto #3 In E Flat, Op. 29
Jean-Phillipe Collard; André Previn: Royal Philharmonic Orchestra

This finally arrived (shipping to Maui takes _forever_). All I can say is WOW - it was worth the wait. Great music (and a whole lot of it!), great performances, well recorded... the whole shebang.

A long-overdue event, this marks my first time hearing any of these works with the exception of the Piano Concerto #2. Until now, only his Cello Concerto, Symphony #3 and Piano Concerto #2 have graced my collection with their most worthy presence. This fills in some of the gaps.

Earlier I checked this version of the Concerto #2 to see how it stands up to the classic Rubinstein/Wallenstein Symphony of the Air version I have on RCA/Victor, as that has, for me, been the standard. I must say they are both outstanding in their own right. First rate.

Currently, I'm listening his Piano Concerto #3 In E Flat, Op. 29: Equally great IMO. Not sure why his Concerto #3 isn't held in as high esteem as nos. 2 & 4, not that that matters. Just curious because I find it to be a very strong body of work throughout.

Ah well... opinions are like belly buttons and I opine that this was money well spent.


----------



## brotagonist

I got an early start on the SS! I listened to two works by Amy Beach:

Symphony in E minor (Järvi/Detroit)
Piano Concerto (Feinberg, ?/?SO)


----------



## Biwa

Gustav Mahler - Symphony no.5

Lucerne Festival Orchestra 
Claudio Abbado (conductor)


----------



## Pugg

​
*Schumann*;Symphony No. 3 in E-flat major, op. 97 "Rhenish" • Symphony No. 4 in D minor, op. 120


----------



## Pugg

EDaddy said:


> http://postimage.org/
> 
> Piano Concerto #3 In E Flat, Op. 29
> Jean-Phillipe Collard; André Previn: Royal Philharmonic Orchestra
> 
> This finally arrived (shipping to Maui takes _forever_). All I can say is WOW - it was worth the wait. Great music (and a whole lot of it!), great performances, well recorded... the whole she bang.
> 
> A long-overdue event, this marks my first time hearing any of these works with the exception of the Piano Concerto #2. Until now, only his Cello Concerto, Symphony #3 and Piano Concerto #2 have graced my collection with their most worthy presence. This fills in some of the gaps.
> 
> Earlier I checked this version of the Concerto #2 to see how it stands up to the classic Rubinstein/Wallenstein Symphony of the Air version I have on RCA/Victor, as that has, for me, been the standard. I must say they are both outstanding in their own right. First rate.
> 
> Currently, I'm listening his Piano Concerto #3 In E Flat, Op. 29: Equally great IMO. Not sure why his Concerto #3 isn't held in as high esteem as nos. 2 & 4, not that that matters. Just curious because I find it to be a very strong body of work throughout.
> 
> Ah well... opinions are like belly buttons and I opine that this was money well spent.


This one is easy: I told you so :cheers:


----------



## Mahlerian

Vaughan Williams: A Pastoral Symphony
London Philharmonic Orchestra, cond. Boult









Carter: A Symphony of Three Orchestras
New York Philharmonic, cond. Boulez









Today was Elliott Carter's 107th birthday, just as yesterday was Messiaen's 107th.


----------



## starthrower




----------



## Pugg

​*Ravel*; _skipping the Bolero._
ARmin Jordan conducting


----------



## Heliogabo

My favorite BWV is maybe the 1079 (thats a lot to say!), now with Reinhard Goebel and his Musica Antiqua Köln


----------



## brotagonist

Elgar Symphony 1 (Previn/Royal Philharmonic)


----------



## starthrower




----------



## Pugg

​
*Albrecht Mayer - Bonjour Paris*

Transcription for Oboe & Orchestra.
Debussy: La fille aux cheveux de lin; Clair de lune
+Faure: Pavane; Sicilienne
+Francaix: L'Horloge de flore
+Odermatt: Ete
+Ravel: Pavane pour une infante defunte
+d'Indy: Fantaisie
+Satie: Gymnopedie Nr. 1
+Hahn: A Chloris


----------



## EDaddy

Pugg said:


> This one is easy: I told you so :cheers:


You most certainly did, Pugg! And I'm glad you did :cheers:


----------



## Guest

Imagine a denser, darker, but less melodically distinctive Scriabin. Powell plays magnificently. Good but not stellar sound.


----------



## EDaddy

http://postimage.org/

Utopia Triumphans - Paul Van Nevel: Hueglas Ensemble

Voices reaching for the heavens... and_ finding_ it.
Truly mesmerizing.


----------



## Biwa

Dmitri Shostakovich

Symphony no.7 in C major. Op. 60 (1941)

Russian National Orchestra 
Paavo Järvi (conductor)


----------



## Pugg

[​
*Leontyne Price; The Christmas Album.*
40 minutes of glorious singing .:tiphat:


----------



## Pugg

​
*Tchaikovsky: Pique Dame
*
Vladimir Atlantov (Hermann), Maureen Forrester (Countess), Mirella Freni (Lisa), Sergei Leiferkus (Tomsky), Dmitri Hvorostovsky (Yeletsky), Katherine Ciesinski (Polina), Ernesto Gavazzi (Chekalinsky), Julian Rodescu (Surin), Dennis Petersen (Chaplitsky), Richard Clement (Major-domo), Jorge Chamine (Narumov), Janis Taylor (Governess)

Tanglewood Festival Chorus & Boston Symphony Orchestra, Seiji Ozawa


----------



## Jeff W

*In which there is Tchaikovsky*









Currently unable to sleep. Listening to Andre Previn conduct the London Symphony Orchestra in Tchaikovsky's 'The Nutcracker'.


----------



## Stirling

Feldman SQ #2


----------



## Pugg

Songs by Mussorgsky, Tchaikovsky & Prokofiev

Galina Vishnevskaya, Mstislav Rostropovich


----------



## Blancrocher

Bach: Brandenburg Concertos (Orchestra of the Age of Enlightenment); English Suites (Gould)


----------



## Flamme

http://www.radiotunes.com/romantic


----------



## Pugg

​
_Daniel Ottensamer - Mein Wien, my Vienna

_

Mozart: Klarinettenkonzert KV 622
+Schubert / Schagerl: Liedtranskriptionen für Klarinette & Orchester "Ständchen" & "Du bist die Ruh"
+Francois Schubert: Bagatelle L'Abeille für Klarinette & Orchester
+Beethoven / Bdllison: Variationen über "La ci darem la mano" WoO. 28 für Klarinette & Orchester
+Lanner / Totzauer: Steyerische Tänze op. 165 für Klarinette & Orchester
+Josef Strauss / Angerer: Auf Ferienreisen op. 133 für Klarinette & Orchester
+Fahrbach / Totzauer: Rastlos op. 295 für Klarinette & Orchester
+Ottensamer: Encore (Live-Improvisation)

Daniel Ottensamer, Klarinettenkonzerte, Mozarteum Orchester Salzburg, Paul Goodwin
CD


----------



## MrTortoise

Jean Sibelius

Symphony No. 1 in e minor

Bournemouth Symphony Orchestra
Paavo Berglund, cond.

Continuing to explore this set via Spotify after listening to 2 and 4 for Sibelius's birthday. I see why it has some popularity here in the forum!


----------



## Pugg

​
*Marcos Portugal* (1762-1830)
*Le Donne cambiate

*
Russo, Ferraz, Carvalho, Rodrigues, Silva, City of London Sinfonia.
Alvaro Cassuto conducting.

First time listing


----------



## MrTortoise

Johann Sebastian Bach

Cantata BWV 196 'Der Herr denket an uns'
Cantata BWV 72 'Gott ist mein König'

Barbara Schlick, soprano; Kai Wessel, alto; Guy De Mey, tenor; Klaus Mertens, bass
Amsterdam Baroque Orchestra & Choir
Ton Koopman, cond.


----------



## bejart

Henry Purcell (1659-1695): Trio Sonata No.11 in F Minor, Z 800

The Purcell Quartet: Catherine Macintosh and Elizabeth Wallfisch, violins -- Richard Boothby, cello -- Robert Woolley, chamber organ


----------



## Pugg

​Because I love this dics.
*Renée Fleming: The Beautiful Voice *


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Haydn, Quartets Op. 33, No. 5*


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Szymanowski, Stabat Mater*

Last night I dreamed a friend of mine walked into my house and left with my Szymanowski recordings. Maybe my subconscious is telling me that I'm neglecting something here.


----------



## Pugg

*Verdi*: Un ballo in maschera
1970 recording (Bruno Bartoletti)


----------



## Gouldanian

It's a Mahlerian morning and afternoon...


----------



## Vasks

_A great American symphony_

*Rochberg - Symphony #2 (Torkanowsky/Columbia LP)*


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Beach, Gaelic Symphony*

The music of Mrs. H.H.A. Beach recorded in Nashville. It's nice having Naxos in Franklin, TN. I've picked up some great overstocks in the used CD stores.


----------



## Eramirez156

*The first Christmas of the season*









*das weihnachtsalbum*

*CD ONE*

_1 J.S. Bach: Christmas Oratorio, BWV 248 / Pt. 1 - No.1 Chorus: "Jauchzet, frohlocket"
by Berliner Motettenchor and Berliner Philharmoniker and Fritz Lehmann and RIAS Kammerchor

2 Rinck: Alle Jahre wieder
by Kurt Gaebel and RIAS Symphony Orchestra Berlin and Rita Streich

3 Traditional: Maria auf dem Berge
by Kurt Gaebel and RIAS Symphony Orchestra Berlin and Rita Streich

4 Schulz: Ihr Kinderlein kommet
by Kurt Gaebel and RIAS Knabenchor and RIAS Symphony Orchestra Berlin and Rita Streich

5 Echolied der Hirten
by Kurt Gaebel and RIAS Symphony Orchestra Berlin and Rita Streich

6 Anonymous: O du fröhliche, o du selige
by Kurt Gaebel and RIAS Symphony Orchestra Berlin and Rita Streich

7 Praetorius, M.: Weihnachtslieder - Es ist ein Ros' entsprungen
by Kurt Gaebel and RIAS Symphony Orchestra Berlin and Rita Streich

8 Anonymous: Vom Himmel hoch, o Englein kommt
by Fritz Wunderlich and Hermann Prey

9 Traditional: Was soll das bedeuten
by Christmut Geier and Dietmar Keller and Fritz Neumeyer and Fritz Wunderlich and Helmut Böcker and Hermann Prey and Wolfgang Stert

10 Anonymous: O Freude über Freude
by Fritz Wunderlich and Hermann Prey

11 Traditional: Ich steh an deiner Krippen hier
by Dietmar Keller and Fritz Neumeyer and Hans Georg Renner and Helmut Böcker and Hermann Prey and Wolfgang Stert

12 J.S. Bach: Orgelbüchlein, BWV 599-644 - Gottes Sohn ist kommen, BWV 600
by Helmut Walcha

13 J.S. Bach: Orgelbüchlein, BWV 599-644 - Gelobet seist du, Jesu Christ, BWV 604
by Helmut Walcha

14 J.S. Bach: Orgelbüchlein, BWV 599-644 - Der Tag, der ist so freudenreich, BWV 605
by Helmut Walcha

15 J.S. Bach: Orgelbüchlein, BWV 599-644 - Vom Himmel hoch, da komm' ich her, BWV 606
by Helmut Walcha

16 J.S. Bach: Orgelbüchlein, BWV 599-644 - Vom Himmel kam der Engel Schaar, BWV 607
by Helmut Walcha

17 Anonymous: O du fröhliche, o du selige
by Franz Ortner and Georg Schmid and Hedwig Bilgram and Kurt-Christian Stier and Maria Stader and Munich Chorknaben and Otto Büchner and Walter Reichhardt

18 Anonymous: On Christmas Night
by Gustav Meyer and Hedwig Bilgram and Karl Kolbinger and Manfred Clement and Maria Stader

19 Anonymous: Als die Welt verloren
by Franz Ortner and Georg Schmid and Hedwig Bilgram and Kurt-Christian Stier and Maria Stader and Otto Büchner and Walter Reichhardt

20 
Anonymous: Maria durch ein Dornwald ging
by Franz Ortner and Georg Schmid and Hedwig Bilgram and Kurt-Christian Stier and Maria Stader and Munich Chorknaben and Otto Büchner and Walter Reichhardt

21 
Anonymous: Herbei, o ihr Gläubigen
by Albrecht Weigler and Hedwig Bilgram and Karl Kolbinger and Manfred Clement and Maria Stader and Rudolf Gall and Walther Theurer

22 
Anonymous: Es ist ein Ros' entsprungen
by Franz Ortner and Georg Schmid and Hedwig Bilgram and Kurt-Christian Stier and Maria Stader and Munich Chorknaben and Otto Büchner and Walter Reichhardt

23 
Anonymous: Maria et Joseph
by Gustav Meyer and Hedwig Bilgram and Karl Kolbinger and Manfred Clement and Maria Stader

24 
Praetorius, M.: In dulci jubilo
by Franz Ortner and Georg Schmid and Hedwig Bilgram and Kurt-Christian Stier and Maria Stader and Otto Büchner and Walter Reichhardt

25 
Anonymous: Kommet ihr Hirten
by Hedwig Bilgram and Maria Stader

26 
Eccard: Vom Himmel hoch, da komm ich her
by Hedwig Bilgram and Maria Stader

27 
Anonymous: Freu' dich, Erd' und Sternenzelt
by Albrecht Weigler and Gustav Meyer and Hedwig Bilgram and Karl Kolbinger and Manfred Clement and Maria Stader and Munich Chorknaben and Rudolf Gall and Walther Theurer

28 
Scheidt: O Jesulein zart
by Franz Ortner and Georg Schmid and Hedwig Bilgram and Kurt-Christian Stier and Maria Stader and Otto Büchner and Walter Reichhardt and Walther Theurer

29 
Anonymous: D'ou viens-tu, bergère
by Gustav Meyer and Karl Kolbinger and Manfred Clement and Maria Stader

30 
Anonymous: Ach du mein liebes Jesulein
by Albrecht Weigler and Franz Ortner and Georg Schmid and Hedwig Bilgram and Kurt-Christian Stier and Maria Stader and Munich Chorknaben and Otto Büchner and Rudolf Gall and Walter Reichhardt

31 
Anonymous: Seht, das Kindlein weinet
by Albrecht Weigler and Hedwig Bilgram and Karl Kolbinger and Manfred Clement and Maria Stader and Rudolf Gall and Walther Theurer

32 Anonymous: Kindlein zart
by Franz Ortner and Georg Schmid and Hedwig Bilgram and Kurt-Christian Stier and Maria Stader and Munich Chorknaben and Otto Büchner and Walter Reichhardt

33 Anonymous: Schlaf, mein Kindlein (Wiegenlied)
by Franz Ortner and Georg Schmid and Hedwig Bilgram and Kurt-Christian Stier and Manfred Clement and Maria Stader and Otto Büchner and Walter Reichhardt

34 Gruber: Stille Nacht, heilige Nacht
by Albrecht Weigler and Franz Ortner and Georg Schmid and Hedwig Bilgram and Kurt-Christian Stier and Maria Stader and Munich Chorknaben and Otto Büchner and Rudolf Gall and Walter Reichhardt and Walther

35 Handel: Der Messias, HWV 56 - In deutscher Sprache / Erster Teil - 12. Chor "Denn es ist uns ein Kind geboren"
by Elmar Schloter and Hedwig Bilgram and Karl Richter and Münchener Bach-Chor and Münchener Bach-Orchester

36 Handel: Der Messias, HWV 56 - In deutscher Sprache / Erster Teil - 14. Rezitativ (Sopran) "Es waren Hirten beisammen.."
by Gundula Janowitz and Hedwig Bilgram and Karl Richter and Münchener Bach-Orchester

37 Handel: Der Messias, HWV 56 - In deutscher Sprache / Erster Teil - 15. Chor "Ehre sei Gott in der Höhe"
by Hedwig Bilgram and Karl Richter and Maurice André and Münchener Bach-Chor and Münchener Bach-Orchester
_


----------



## Jeff W

*In which there is the Saturday Symphony*









Listening to Amy Beach's 'Gaelic' Symphony. Kenneth Schermerhorn (Conductor) and the Nashville Symphony Orchestra. Nice and pleasant but nothing too special, in my opinion.


----------



## ribonucleic

Manxfeeder said:


> *Haydn, Quartets Op. 33, No. 5*
> 
> View attachment 78816


Must be something in the air.

Op. 64, No. 1 - Aeolian Quartet


----------



## brotagonist

Manxfeeder said:


> It's nice having Naxos in Franklin, TN. I've picked up some great overstocks in the used CD stores.


Does Naxos have an overstock outlet in their factory or in town? Or is it only a hit-and-miss situation with the local shops?

While a considerable distance, it is all land and I love driving. I would love to take such a trip, if I knew I could pick up 'a truckload' (well, quite a lot, say a few dozen) for super-duper cheap (no more than a couple of bucks a disc).


----------



## D Smith

For Saturday Symphony: Amy Beach Gaelic Symphony. Krueger/RPO. Unfortunately all I could find was this hacked up version to listen to. They must have wanted to cram it on a CD with another work so just cut stuff out. Too bad as the performance seems decent and the work intriguing. I'll make an effort to listen to the Jarvi recording if I can get ahold of it.


----------



## Stirling

Mahler 10th - Cooke Completion


----------



## Guest

Kurtag
Music for String Instruments
Keller Quartet


----------



## Mahlerian

Saturday Symphony:
Beach: Symphony in E minor "Gaelic"
Detroit Symphony Orchestra, cond. Jarvi









Not bad at all. Sounds stylistically somewhere between Mendelssohn and Dvorak. On first listen, the weakest movement, as with many Romantic-era symphonies, is the finale.


----------



## johnnysc

Dvorak - Symphony No. 8
Wagner - Musik from Parsifal

The Columbia Symphony Orchestra/Walter


----------



## George O

George O said:


> Music at Notre Dame, 1200-1375
> 
> Guillaume de Machaut (c.1300-1377): Notre Dame Mass
> 
> Perotin (1160-1230):
> Viderunt Omnes
> Sederunt Principes
> 
> The Deller Consort / Alfred Deller
> 
> on The Bach Guild (NYC), from 1961 or 1962
> 
> details: http://www.medieval.org/emfaq/cds/van622.htm





pmsummer said:


> Elf on a Shelf? Devil on a level.


Gargoyle turmoil.


----------



## Heliogabo

Terrific "minor" work from Beethoven. Surely it deserves more attention. The playing on original instruments is outstanding here










And more Vivaldi. Bylsma knows how to do it


----------



## Manxfeeder

brotagonist said:


> Does Naxos have an overstock outlet in their factory or in town? Or is it only a hit-and-miss situation with the local shops?


I wish they did. No, it's just hit-and-miss.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Messiaen, Des Canyons Aux Etoiles*

I'm reading about Radiohead, and Johnny Greenwood is apparently a Messiaen fan. I've been neglecting this composer, so I'll take that article as an excuse to jump back in.


----------



## millionrainbows

This Ives, although in mono, is a surprisingly good performance, recorded in 1950 and 1953. There are minor instances of what I expected, such as wavering brass in the 3rd, but these are very minor; the New England is very good! The Sonata 1, played by William Masselos, is surprisingly good. This is Ives experienced as old recordings as a "hot" medium, as McLuhan called it, where you are demanded to listen to structure and gesture and meaning, since the pure harmonic resolution is not there. Like a B&W photo or film clip, this has a documentary feel, with a sense of history, which I'm not used to with Ives (usually it's an old Beethoven recording by Furtwangler,etc). All in all, this deserves a place in any Ives collection.

~


----------



## brotagonist

This is really quite a treat:









Tchaikovsky Symphonic Poems (Pletnev/Russian National)

Today, I'm focussing more on the second disc: Marche slave, Festival Overture on the Danish National Anthem, Fate, Hamlet and Capriccio Italien. The entire album features shorter orchestral works (plus the Manfred Symphony), many of significant renown and as many less known ones, but what a package of Russian delights!

Wow! Now I'm getting the Russian spirit  or is it called bombast? :devil: I like it!  This is thundering, pounding music, so much so that I have to keep it down later in the day. Even now, just shy of noon, I'm thinking I might need to turn down the subwoofer, at the least.


----------



## OldFashionedGirl

*Schubert* - Symphony no. 8 "unfinished"
Symphony no. 5
Concertgebouw Orchestra. Conducted by Leonard Bernstein.
Finally! I listened this in a real CD. Not Spotify!!!


----------



## tortkis

Dieterich Buxtehude (c1637-1707): Seven Sonatas Op 1 - Convivium (Hyperion)









Convivium: Elizabeth Wallfisch (violin), Paul Nicholson (harpsichord), Richard Tunnicliffe (cello)

This is now on Hyperion's 'Please, someone, buy me …' sale. (Thanks again to AClockworkOrange.)


----------



## Guest

A lovely recording. I like the added gravitas that the cello brings to the music.


----------



## bejart

Leopold Hofmann (1738-1793): Oboe Concerto in G Major, Badley G1

Bela Drahos conducting the Nicolaus Esterhazy Sinfonia -- Stefan Schilli, oboe


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Mozart, Symphony No. 35*

Two different approaches.


----------



## SiegendesLicht

Christmas music on the pipe organ, performed by Dominikus Trautner.


----------



## AClockworkOrange

*Richard Strauss: Vier Letzte Lieder + Five - Elisabeth Schwarzkopf & George Szell*








I have started to listen to this beautiful set with CD17.

I have only heard Elisabeth Schwarzkopf's recording of Vier Letzte Lieder on her recording with Otto Ackermann. As much as I enjoy her earlier reading, after two listens to this disc I can safely say I much prefer this version.

Szell & the Radio-Symphonie-Orchester Berlin sound incredible, with great depth and beautiful playing. It is leagues ahead of Ackermann, the playing here is superior on every level.

This has become my preferred recording, edging ahead of Lucia Popp's excellent reading with Klaus Tennstedt and Gundula Janowitz's equally compelling reading with Herbert von Karajan - in that order.


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 2000, 1990 - '92.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

My new disc of the week (my treat to myself after enduring a day in hospital, with two more to come). I was meant to be going out with Mrs. Vox tonight but I don't feel up to that.

Instead:

Kurtag
*Signs, games and messages (complete)*
Maurizio Barbetti, viola; Gianpiero Ruggeri, baritone

*Szorongos es vigasztalos H. J.-nek
Illes Arpadne emlekere
Mesto, lacrimoso
Misterioso - altero*
Maurizio Barbetti, viola
[Mode records, 2011]tok

Intensely expressive music - of "sad serenity" and "passive lucidity" but also cheerfulness and joy - which seem apt descriptions for the fleeting fragments. This work consists of 24 short sections written and sometimes revised, between 1961 and 2005. The liner notes suggest links to Bach, Beethoven, Schubert, Schumann, Bartok... Is it tonal or "post-tonal" (as the notes suggest it is "pointing towards"). it is a very musical work, quite a chamber masterpiece, I think. This is the first recording which gives it in entirety. (I also have the Kashkashian recording of 9 excerpts from it).


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Beethoven, Hammerklavier Sonata.*

Outstanding.


----------



## bejart

Francois-Joseph Gossec (1734-1829): Flute Quartet in B Flat, Op.14, No.5

Patrice Bocquillon on flute with the Milliere String Trio: Marie-Christine Milliere, violin -- Jean-Francois Benetar, viola -- Philippe Bary, cello


----------



## Alfacharger

Some "12 tone" works by two composers known more for their film scores.

Jerry Goldsmith's "Music for Orchestra" and "Christus Apollo".










Then the Herrmann "Sinfonietta".










Finally the wonderful "Les Bandar-log" from Koechlin's "The Jungle Book".


----------



## Eramirez156

*Operatic Recital, number four*
*Mario Del Monaco*









_London LL 1455_


----------



## jim prideaux

Kabalevsky-1st and 4th Piano Concerto,2nd Symphony-Stott/Jarvi and the BBC Philharmonic


----------



## bejart

Mendelssohn: String Symphony No.9 in C Major

Roy Goodman leading the Hanover Band


----------



## AClockworkOrange

*Papa Haydn: Piano Concertos 3, 4 & 11*









Three wonderful Piano Concertos from Papa Haydn, featuring beautiful performances from Marc-Andre Hamelin and Les Violons Du Roy Bernard Labadie.

I haven't listened to these for some time and there is never a bad time to listen to Haydn. This disc is pleasure to listen to, full of life and energy.


----------



## Stirling

Mahler 1 - Lenny/WP


----------



## pmsummer

PETITE SYMPHONIE CONCERTANTE - CONCERTO FOR 7 WIND INSTRUMENTS - 6 MONOLOGE AUS 'JEDERMANN'
*Frank Martin*
Orchestre de la Suisse Romande
Armin Jordan - conductor

_Apex_


----------



## pmsummer

A VENETIAN CORONATION - 1595
*Andrea & Giovanni Gabrieli*
Gabrieli Consort & Players
Paul McCreesh - director

_Virgin_


----------



## Stirling

Copeland 3rd Symphony Lenny/NYPO


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

F. J. Haydn - The Creation (Helmuth Rilling; Christine Schäfer; Michael Schade; Andreas Schmidt; Gächinger Kantorei Stuttgart; Bach-Collegium Stuttgart).









Was visiting the amazing city of Leipzig and bounced onto this CD at a pretty good price. So far I'm really enjoying it - something between a hip and modern performance - perhaps not the 'best' recording, but definitely slick, with very good soloists and some 'surprises', particularly in the dynamics (for e.g., the 'light!' section contrasts very strongly with the relatively quiet recitative before it) and the brightness of the instrumentation at certain key points. The choruses are very-well coordinated and sonically blended with the orchestra and, with the addition of some timely and welcome winds blasts and Haydn's masterful instrumetnation, are fun and amazing, like they should be.

I must here mention that I absolutely love Haydn's two late oratorio masterpieces - there is endless joy in them, endless detail and endless mastery. They are my two favourite Haydn works, although I love his late masses, the London symphonies, quartets, sonatas, trios, etc.


----------



## Blancrocher

Bach: Viola Da Gamba Sonatas (Frisch/Quintana)


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

G. P. Telemann - 12 Fantasias for Solo Violin (Federico Guglielmo).









A new release - very refreshing playing by Guglielmo, and the slightly reverberant recording sound fits the intimate nature of the pieces perfectly. The music is colourful, lively and concise, as is usual with Telemann.


----------



## bejart

Jan Vanhal (1739-1813): String Quartet in C Major, Weinmann c1

Haydn Sinfonietta Tokyo: Tomoko Jauho and Mizue Hidekawa, violins -- Maki Fukumoto, viola -- Masato Takahashi, cello


----------



## Blancrocher

Bach: Goldberg Variations (Feltsman)


----------



## Gouldanian

Schubert's Trout Quintet


----------



## deprofundis

I was lisening to *Penderecki * symphony no.8 Dies Irae . Aus den psalmen davids and i said in the past that it annoy me, oh well after countles lisen it pay up, all that i can says is it reminded me of shostakovich 14 th for the modern vocal work and i dont know why.The lieder sure his amazing in the end and hard hitting...you only have to be in the right mood, per instance, unplug the phone, lisen to it loud enought this symphony require volume and decibel abuse, so you can hear everything or your in for headphones if your neighbor hate classical, i would like to mention my neighbor dosen bother me anymore for the noise.In the end i was wrong of bashing this work, but i would had , this Penderecki release is for the Advanced in classical, chance are if you did not lisen to enought various classical work of different era and explore vocal music (lieder) than you will possibly dislike it and discart it.

My verdict is the following , give this release a chance , i have it on naxos it's Conducted by Antoni Wit, it's the warsaw philharmonic Choir and Orchestra.Thus said i might buy more Penderecki eventually he is more interresting than i though.


----------



## agoukass

Rubinstein Collection Vol. 53: Schumann, Liszt (No. 1), Saint-Saens (No. 2)

Arthur Rubinstein piano
Chicago Symphony Orchestra / Giulini
RCA Victor Symphony, Symphony of the Air / Wallenstein

Bach: English Suite No. 4, Partita No. 6, Toccatas 
Marcelle Meyer, piano

Bach: Violin Sonatas BWV 1019-1023
Arthur Grumiaux, violin
Cristiane Jaccotette, harpsichord
Philippe Mermoud, cello


----------



## Pugg

​
*Grieg*eer Gynt+ Piano Concerto (Curzon)
FJELDSTAD / LSO (1958)


----------



## Pugg

Gouldanian said:


> Schubert's Trout Quintet
> 
> View attachment 78852


It's not going to be a "classic recording" :tiphat:but fun to have though


----------



## Pugg

Word stars singing Christmas songs :tiphat:


----------



## Gouldanian

Pugg said:


> It's not going to be a "classic recording" :tiphat:but fun to have though


It sure is different, and the sound quality is superb at least.

Which one's your favorite recording?


----------



## opus55

Mahler: Symphony No. 5










EMI Classics did not follow Mahler's wish not to label this symphony key of C#m.


----------



## Pugg

Gouldanian said:


> It sure is different, and the sound quality is superb at least.
> 
> Which one's your favorite recording?


If I have to choose, then I would take the Alfred Brendel, Cleveland Quartet recording on Philips.


----------



## Gouldanian

Pugg said:


> If I have to choose, then I would take the Alfred Brendel, Cleveland Quartet recording on Philips.


Interesting... I wasn't expecting that.


----------



## PJaye

Some headphone music till I fall asleep. I like hearing the variety of players on here. Goodnight.


----------



## Pugg

​*Bizet*; various works.
_Jesús López-Cobos_ conducting this wonderful Telarc recording .


----------



## starthrower

Stumbled onto this one in the B&N bargain bin today. I didn't have to think twice
about buying it, even though I'm unfamiliar with the work's recorded history. I 
just read the names on the cover and had a hunch it would be great. Bingo!


----------



## Pugg

​
JOSEPH HAYDN
Symphony in C major, Hob. I:82 "The Bear" • Symphony in G minor, Hob. I:83 "The Hen" • Symphony in E-flat major, Hob. I:84


----------



## Pugg

​
*Rossini: Tancredi
*
Sumi Jo, Lucretia Lendi, Anna Maria di Micco, Stanford Olsen, Patrick Peire, Ewa Podles, Pietro Spagnoli

Collegium Instrumentale Brugense, Capella Brugensis, Alberto Zedda


----------



## Stirling

Mahler 2nd Bernstein LPO


----------



## Blancrocher

Bach: Goldberg Variations, Inventions (Gould)


----------



## Pugg

​
* Smetana* ; _String quartets Nr.1 & 2
Pavel Haas Quartet
_


----------



## MrTortoise

Johann Sebastian Bach

Cantata No. 150 'Nach dir, Herr, verlanget mich' (For you, Lord, is my longing)

Barbara Schlick, soprano; Kai Wessel, alto; Guy De Mey, tenor; Klaus Mertens, bass
Amsterdam Baroque Orchestra & Choir
Ton Koopman, cond.


----------



## Taggart

A find in a charity shop. Brilliant performance of a superb work. A really fresh approach.


----------



## MrTortoise

*Samuel Barber*

The School for Scandal Overture
Symphony No. 1

For Saturday Symphony (finished up a bit late)
*Amy Beach*

Symphony in e minor

Detroit Symphony Orchestra
Neeme Jarvi, cond.

My first time listening to the Beach symphony and it did not disappoint.


----------



## Pugg

​
* Louis Lortie; Liszt at the Opera
*

Tannhaüser Overture
O du, mein holder Abendstern - Rezitativ und Romanze aus Tannhäuser S444
Spinnerlied aus Der fliegende Holländer S440
Valse De L'opera Faust S407
Concert Paraphrase on Rigoletto, S.434 after Verdi's opera
Réminiscences de "Don Juan" (after Mozart), S. 418
Wagner:Tristan und Isolde: Prelude & Liebestod
Transcribed by Louis Lortie


----------



## Pugg

​
*Fiamma del Bel Canto: Diana Damrau*

Bellini:
O rendetemi la speme...Qui la voce sua soave...Vien, diletto (from I Puritani)
Ah! Se una volta sola...Ah, non credea mirarti...Ah! non giunge uman pensiero...(from La Sonnambula)

Donizetti:
Ancor non giunse...Torna, torna, o caro oggetto (from Rosmonda d'Inghilterra)
Allenta il piè, Regina (from Maria Stuarda)
Nicole Brandolino (Anna)
O nube! Che lieve per l'aria...Nella pace del mesto riposo (from Maria Stuarda)
Nella pace del mesto riposo (from Maria Stuarda)
Nicole Brandolino (Anna)

Leoncavallo:
Qual fiamma avea nel guardo!.... Hui! Stridono lassù (from I Pagliacci)

Puccini:
Donde lieta usci (from La Bohème)

Verdi:
Venerabile Padre (from I Masnadieri)
Lo sguardo avea degli angeli (from I Masnadieri)
È strano! è strano!...Ah! fors è lui...Sempre libera (from La Traviata)
Piotr Beczała (Alfredo)
Tu puniscimi, o Signore … A brani, a brani, o perfido (from Luisa Miller)

Orchestra Teatro Regio Torino, Gianandrea Noseda


----------



## Biwa

Ludwig van Beethoven - Symphonies no.5 and 6

Polish Chamber Philharmonic Orchestra
Wojciech Rajski (conductor)


----------



## johnnysc

Dvorak - Stabat Mater

Atlanta Symphony/Shaw


----------



## MrTortoise

John Luther Adams

Dream in White on White

The Apollo Quartet
Barbara Chapman, harp
Apollo Chamber Orchestra
JoAnn Falletta, cond.


----------



## Guest

Schoenberg
Complete Piano Works

Pina Napolitano.








Been on the back-burner...


----------



## bejart

James Cervetto (1682-1783): Cello Sonata No.7 in G Minor

Ensemble Fete Rustique: Giorgio Mateoli, cello -- Walter Mammarella, harpsichord -- Marcello Scandelli, cello continuo


----------



## Gouldanian

Happy Sunday everyone.


----------



## Pugg

*Rossini*; String sonatas. (disc one)
Academy/ Sir Neville Marriner


----------



## Vasks

_Not a whole lot of Double Bass discs in my library but this one got a playing today_


----------



## Stirling

Mahler 2nd Bernstein/LPO


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

J. S. Bach - Cantatas - Eine feste Burg ist unser Gott, BWV 80 (Hans-Joachim Rotzsch; Arleen Augér; Ortrun Wenkel; Peter Schreier; Theo Adam; Thomanerchor Leipzig; Neues Bachisches Collegium Musicum).









Discovering Bach's cantatas - really enjoying this record! Excellent performance and music.

Recent listening: Ludwig van Beethoven - Piano Sonata No. 8 in C minor, 'Pathétique'; Piano Sonata No. 21 in C Major, 'Waldstein'; Piano Sonata No. 32 in C minor, Op. 111 (Boris Giltburg).









A brilliant pianist, imo! Very precise, smooth playing, with absolutely fluid technique and control - his playing also has a special elegance which doesn't at all distract from the dramatic and dynamic aspects of the music. Definitely recommended.


----------



## ribonucleic

Taggart said:


> A find in a charity shop. Brilliant performance of a superb work. A really fresh approach.


"Fresh" as in "impertinent"?


----------



## Selby

Jürg Frey
Pianist, Alone
R. Andrew Lee


----------



## Pugg

​
*Puccini: Manon Lescaut*

_Mirella Freni_ (Manon Lescaut), _Plácido Domingo_ (Des Grieux), _Renato Bruson_ (Lescaut), et al 
Giuseppe Sinopoli conducting :tiphat:


----------



## Easy Goer

Debussy - 12 Etudes & Berg Piano Sonata. Maurizio Pollini


----------



## Haydn man

2 discs for a cold and rather damp afternoon here on the Fylde Coast of Lancashire
Can highly recommend both


----------



## Schubussy

Valentin Silvestrov - Requiem for Larissa
Volodymyr Sirenko, National Symphony Orchestra and Choir of Ukraine








Joaquin Rodrigo - Concierto de Aranjuez
Narciso Yepes, English Chamber Orchestra


----------



## bejart

Beethoven: String Quartet in A Major, Op.18, No.5

Quatour Mosaiques: Erich Hobarth and Andrea Bischof, violins -- Anita Mitterer, viola -- Christophe Coin, cello


----------



## schigolch




----------



## Stirling

Made a wikipedia link Jürg Frey, if you are a member - support it.


----------



## johnnysc

Beethoven - Overtures

London Philharmonic/Tennstedt


----------



## SiegendesLicht

Götterdämmerung performed by the Bavarian Radio Orchestra under Bernard Haitink. 

Eva Marton (soprano) – Brünnhilde; 
Siegfried Jerusalem (tenor) – Siegfried; 
John Tomlinson (bass) – Hagen; 
Thomas Hampson (baritone) – Gunther; 
Eva-Maria Bundschuh (soprano) – Gutrune; 
Marjana Lipovšek (mezzo) – Waltraute; 
Theo Adam (bass) –Alberich; 
Jard van Nes (contralto) – First Norn; 
Anne Sofie von Otter (mezzo) – Second Norn; 
Jane Eaglen (soprano) – Third Norn; 
Julie Kaufman (soprano) – Woglinde; 
Silvia Herman (mezzo) – Wellgunde; 
Christine Hagen (contralto) – Flosshilde

Excellent singers, and the Bavarian brass is absolutely wonderful!


----------



## ribonucleic

Marc-Andre Hamelin's Kapustin disc









Like a Sunday jazz brunch performed by the world's most virtuosic pianist.


----------



## brotagonist

I skimmed _that_ thread a few months back, so I thought it was time I finally listened to some:

Nancarrow Study for Player Piano No. 37

To watch this is wild!  It's fascinating... öhhh... "discordant trash," :lol: as one Youtuber calls it.


----------



## Becca

Carl Nielsen - Symphony #4 -_ Inextinguishable_
Berlin Philharmonic / Simon Rattle
From Berlin Festspiele, 19 September 2015

There is something about a really committed live performance, particularly of works such as this, which makes them seem very special. Perhaps it is seeing and hearing it develop as one continuous thread. Not that recordings can't do that but being so involved with the evident emotional involvement of the entire orchestra adds something extra. Is this the best performance I've heard? I really can't say after one hearing, but it certainly is amongst the better ones. Rattle certainly has some affinity with this work as I have seen previously with the Royal Danish. I wonder why he doesn't do more Nielsen?

https://www.digitalconcerthall.com/en/concert/22384#watch:22384-4


----------



## Heliogabo

Some baroque from Brasil. Odd and lovely.


----------



## omega

*Ligeti*
_Études (Book I & II)_
Pierre-Laurent Aimard








*Rautavaara*
_Piano Concerto No.2_
Ralf Gothoni (Piano) | Jukka-Pekka Saraste | Bavarian Radio Symphony Orchestra








*Sibelius*
_Symphony No.3_
Osmo Vänskä | Lahti Symphony Orchestra


----------



## tortkis

After Mozart - Gidon Kremer / Kremerata Baltica (Nonesuch)









This is a fun album. The pieces of modern/contemporary composers (Alexander Raskatov, Valentin Silvestrov, Alfred Shunittke) are interspersed with the famous works of Mozart father & son.


----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## Easy Goer

Thomas Quasthoff - Evening Star German Opera Arias. Christian Thielemann Deutsche Oper Berlin.


----------



## EDaddy

http://postimage.org/

Rubbra; Symphony #8
Richard Hickox; BBC National Orchestra of Wales


----------



## Mahlerian

Streaming from the local classical station's website:

Bach: Air from Orchestral Suite No. 3 in D
Haydn: Symphony No. 30 in C, "Alleluia"
Bartok: Piano Concerto No. 2 (Yefim Bronfman, piano)
Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 1 in G minor, "Winter Daydreams"
Boston Symphony Orchestra, cond. Nelsons

The Bach was added as a memorial to a former BSO concertmaster. The Haydn was decent if clearly under-rehearsed; the oboist seemed to be doing pretty poorly, including an early entrance and some uncoordinated grace notes. The Bartok was not bad at all and sparkled as it should. My normal recording of the Tchaikovsky is the BSO's famous version on DG from the 70s with a young Tilson Thomas, and this rendition seemed more leaden in the first two movements, though less leaden in the finale, thankfully.


----------



## Blancrocher

Bach: Italian Concerto, etc. (Gould)


----------



## George O

Alan Rawsthorne (1905-1971): Quintet for Wind and Piano

Nicholas Maw (1935-2009): Chamber Music for Wind and Piano

Music Group of London:
Sidney Sutcliffe, oboe
Bernard Walton, clarinet
Roger Birnstingl, bassoon
Alan Civil, horn
David Parkhouse, piano

on Argo (London), from 1968


----------



## ribonucleic

Beethoven - Cello Sonata No. 3, Du Pré/Barenboim


----------



## Guest

Excellent playing--muscular but very clear. He doesn't skimp on the lyrical aspects, either. Very good sound.


----------



## bejart

Gaetano Brunetti (1744-1798): Symphony No.36 in A Major

Concerto Koln


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1979, 1991.


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

Ludwig van Beethoven - Symphony No. 3 in E-Flat Major, 'Eroica' (Herbert von Karajan; Berliner Philharmoniker).









Recently visited the Monument to the Battle of the Nations in Leipzig, and how could I not link this to Beethoven's Third. The 2nd movement, in particular, describes the desolation of death during war perfectly.


----------



## ShropshireMoose

D Smith said:


> Bridge: Piano Sonata and other works/Kathryn Stott. A fabulous disc. Stott performs these works beautifully. Any fan of early 20th century music should give his Sonata a listen. Recommended.


I have this disc and heartily concur with these sentiments.


----------



## senza sordino

I'm back after not posting for nearly three weeks. My life has been turned upside down, self imposed. I sold my condo and moved without buying something new. My stereo and CDs are in storage, but I have my iPod, computer speakers and a new pair of b*se noise cancelling headphones. The headphones were a gift for my 50th birthday a couple of weeks ago. For over one week I had no internet, and it took me over a week to catch up here on current listening.

I've listened to a lot over the past couple of weeks sitting on the bus with my new headphones.

Brahms Serenades
View attachment 78896

Brahms Piano Concerti 
View attachment 78897

Brahms String Quintets and string sextets
View attachment 78898

Grieg and Sibelius String Quartets
View attachment 78899

Smetena no 1, Janacek nos 1&2 String Quartets
View attachment 78900


What's so special about the headphones is that I can hear string quartets, quiet music on the train and bus without turning up the volume to deafening levels.


----------



## opus55

Sibelius: Finlandia; Karelia Suite; Lemminkainen Suite
_Iceland Symphony Orchestra|Petri Sakari_


----------



## millionrainbows

An excellent Respighi 2-CD. ADD recording, from 1957-1959. Stereo, and amazingly good sound for such an early stereo recording. To the younger listeners, these Newton recordings were mostly just vinyl LPs, and most of them were not issued on CD until now. I suggest you get these, especially since they are budget priced. These were the days when recording was done more closely miked, as there was much noise-floor (tape hiss) to deal with, and dynamic range was not nearly as wide as we have now in the digital age. Thus, the usual rule of thumb for engineering was to get the signal as hot as possible.
Anyway, the performances and sound are very excellent. Admittedly, I did review the Newton/Bartok Quartets/Juilliard 2-CD set and was disappointed in some sloppy editing. This release shows no such sloppiness. 









Also, this is much better than the 2-CD set on DG (pictured above) which suffered from damaged tape. I was really surprised at this! It only occurs on on selection, but the tape is so badly damaged that there are drop-outs all over the place. Avoid this release like the plague!


----------



## Eramirez156

*Piano Quartet No. 1, Op. 15*
*Gabriel Faure*

*Piano Quintet, Op. 44*
* Robert Schumann *









*Arthur Rubinstein
Paganini Quartet*

_Recorded: August 26, 27, 29, 1949 (Faure)
August 25, 26, 1949 (Schumann)_


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Lutoslawski, Symphony No. 4* *Cherubini, Missa Solemnis in E*


----------



## Guest

Schnittke
Symphony no. 8

courtesy of spotify.


----------



## Flamme

http://www.radiotunes.com/romantic








Very smooth and pleasant...


----------



## pmsummer

*It's Vivaldi. No... it's Glass. No, it's Max!*










VIVALDI - THE FOUR SEASONS
_Recomposed by_
*Max Richter*
Daniel Hope - violin
Max Richter - Moog synthesizer
Konzerthaus Kammerorchester Berlin
Andre de Ridder - conductor

_Deutsche Grammophon_


----------



## atsizat




----------



## KirbyH

Haven't had much of a chance to listen to anything today - I had a concert this afternoon - but yesterday I took in some very lovely Tchaikovsky:















I've heard Tchaik 4 in concert twice now, and have loved it since before then. This reading - Maazel with the Berlin Phil - is new to me. It's direct, to the fore, and recorded in rather dull stereo - but that doesn't take away from its musical value. The Berlin Phil of this era isn't the super-virtuoso ensemble it would be a decade later, but they still play extremely well. I like Maazel's minimal hysterics approach, too. While it won't replace my favorite of Abbado with the Vienna Phil, it's certainly an interesting reading. The same applies to the reading of the Romeo and Juliet fantasy overture.

I love The Nutcracker. I can't think of a more charming piece of music in the whole repertoire, and what's more - the Royal Concertgebouw absolutely own this music. They have all the sweetness and virtuosity to bring this music to life, even if this is a more symphonic than balletic approach. No matter, as I have yet to hear a recording that surpasses this one. Dorati is springy yet supple, leading with a smile and perhaps the Land of Sweets in his mind's eye.


----------



## D Smith

My big listen for Sunday; Bruckner Symphony No. 6. Jochum/ Bavarian Radio Symphony. I really enjoyed this, especially the Adagio which was superbly written and absolutely gorgeous. Another great performance by Jochum too.


----------



## brotagonist

Got answered on another thread


----------



## Mahlerian

Catching up on one more concert from this Boston Symphony season:

Bach: Komm, Jesu, komm, Es ist genug (Tanglewood Festival Chorus)
Berg: Violin Concerto (Isabelle Faust, violin)
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5 in D minor
Boston Symphony Orchestra, cond. Nelsons

The choir seemed somewhat ill-prepared for the Bach pieces. Perhaps it was the venue combined with the relative lack of accompaniment (just an organ). Faust, Nelsons, and the BSO gave a thoroughly romantic reading of the Berg, just as he would have wanted. The largo third movement of the Shostakovich came across very well.


----------



## ribonucleic

Prokofiev - Piano Concerto #2, Yuja Wang











> Wang imparts a sense of mystery and eventually of agitation to the lyrical first movement main theme, using a mixture of soft dynamics and muscular playing that can sometimes turn curt. The quirky alternate theme is plucked out boldly by Wang, giving the music a sassy yet surrealistic character. Wang delivers the challenging nearly five-minute cadenza brilliantly, closing it with both power and panache in the racing chords leading up to the crushing return of the orchestra. The second movement sizzles with both flash and elegance, and the grotesque third movement is fully convincing: it sneers, chuckles, seduces and then crushes you with overwhelming force. Is there an ending in some other work that comes on with this kind of bizarre Armageddon? The finale opens with a rapid tempo and Wang delivers the main theme crisply while conveying the music's hectic sense. She points up the agitated lyricism in the alternate theme and delivers an utterly thrilling ending. ... Gustavo Dudamel draws splendid playing from this talented youth orchestra. Collectively they perform nearly on the level of some world-class orchestras. DG's sound reproduction is vivid and powerful and the audience noise is at a minimum. - Classical.Net


----------



## Sloe

I am currently listening to Jean Sibelius fifth symphony.


----------



## ShropshireMoose

Corelli-Pinelli: Suite for String Orchestra
Ravel: Daphnis and Chloe Suite No.2
Shostakovich: Symphony No.5
Debussy: La Mer
Tchaikovsky: Symphony No.5 New York Philharmonic-Symphony Orchestra/Serge Koussevitzky

Beethoven: Violin Sonata No.9 in A, Op.47 "Kreutzer" Albert Sammons/William Murdoch
Faure: Violin Sonata No.1 in A, Op.13 Albert Sammons/Edie Miller

An evening spent listening to some remarkable performances, and in at least three instances some of the most exciting and involving music making that I've ever heard on record. These are two new purchases, and my goodness I'm glad that I bought them. The Koussevitzky discs comprise two concerts from Carnegie Hall given in 1942. The first contains the Corelli, Ravel and Shostakovich, fine performances all, but it's the second with the Debussy and Tchaikovsky that really excited me. Often I find with a piece that I know really well I get ideas in my head as to what my ideal performance would sound like, well with this performance of "La Mer" I've finally heard it for real! It's terrific, everything I could wish for, I really am profoundly happy with it. The Tchaikovsky 5th is very exciting too, Koussevitzky is very much his own man with regard to tempi, and there are various changes of such that I've not heard from anyone else, but he makes it all sound very convincing and whilst I wouldn't want this to be my only version of this symphony, having heard it I would never want to be without it. 
Then to Albert Sammons, surely the most underrated violinist of the 20th century? His recording of the Elgar Concerto continues, eighty-six years after it was made to put all others in the shade, and there are many recordings of more obscure English works that are happily now available (sonatas by Delius and Ireland for example), but it has long seemed to me that it would be good to hear him in something like the standard repertoire, and now from Pristine Audio comes this CD with one of the most exciting and muscular performances of the "Kreutzer" Sonata that I've ever heard by anyone, Sammons is, quite simply like a breath of fresh country air, the whole performance has a magnificent sweep to it that carries you along from beginning to end on one continuous stream of sublime inspiration. William Murdoch, another fine musician even less well remembered, is also on inspired form and this is one of the most enjoyable performances of anything that I've heard for a long time. The Faure is almost as enjoyable, Sammons is on top form again, the only reservation here is Edie Miller, who does struggle in the first movement, though she is much better in the remaining three, this was a private recording that has never before been commercially available and we must count ourselves as lucky, given Sammons' relative neglect by the recording companies, that it exists at all, but the disc would be worth double the asking price and more for the "Kreutzer" alone.
The transfers on all these records are exemplary, Lani Spahr is responsible for the Koussevitzky and Andrew Rose the Sammons, big pats on the backs to both of them, this is one happy Moose!!


----------



## pmsummer

DARKNESS INTO LIGHT
_The Bridegroom & Other Works_
*John Tavener*
Anonymous 4
Chilingirian Quartet

_Harmonia Mundi_


----------



## Heliogabo

Related:

"Drawing on the research of musicologist Helga Thoene of the University of Düsseldorf, Christoph Poppen and the Hilliard Ensemble take great care in juxtaposing the monumental "Ciaccona" from J. S. Bach's Partita in D Minor BMV 1004 alongside (and against) various Bach chorales, through which cryptic synchronicities are brought audibly to light. These "chorale quotations"-believed by Thoene to comprise a "tombeau" (i.e., epitaph) for Bach's deceased wife Maria Barbara in the larger context of Christ's death and resurrection-are transformed here into an entirely new experience that traces the intangible borders between life and death. And indeed, the title of the album, Morimur, connotes "death as a passage to life" and reflects the numerology therein as an equation for transubstantiation. Chorale passages are interspersed between movements of the refracted Partita, thus allowing us insight not only into the hidden connections of violin and voice (insofar as the Ciaccona is concerned), but also into the nearly tangible sinews that hold together the Partita as a whole. Poppen's violining digs ever deeper into its source, as if overwriting the original manuscript with heavier ink."
http://ecmreviews.com/2010/02/13/morimur/


----------



## Weston

Manxfeeder said:


> *Beach, Gaelic Symphony*
> 
> The music of Mrs. H.H.A. Beach recorded in Nashville. It's nice having Naxos in Franklin, TN. I've picked up some great overstocks in the used CD stores.
> 
> View attachment 78824


I had no idea Naxos had headquarters in Middle Tennessee. I guess they don't call us "Music City" for nothin'

I had actually found great bargains around Vanderbilt University (where I work) when the Great Escape was still located there. I had always thought the discs were from the music students. But now it is relocated and I rely more heavily on Amaz*n and mp3s.


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1976/7.


----------



## tortkis

Ravel, Ives & Clarke: Piano Trios - Lions Gate Trio (Centaur Records)


----------



## Weston

*Americans Off the Beaten Path*

*Paul Creston: Choreografic Suite, Op. 86a*
Gerard Schwarz / Seattle Symphony Orchestra










I wasn't sure at first if I was enjoying this. It seems light and fluffy, but eventually settles into some interesting rhythmic acrobatics I'm sure I wouldn't want to try to choreograph! It also sounds weirdly Spanish at times.

*Hanson: Pan and the Priest, Op. 26*
Kenneth Schermerhorn / Nashville Symphony Orchestra










Hanson seem to excel at the epic Biblical film type of orchestral story telling. He would fit right in with Miklos Rosza and Elmer Bernstein, but has his own unique and still somehow American flavor.

Kenneth Schermerhorn and the local Nashville folk have made a fine dynamic recording here, though sadly I have sometimes in the past been a little disappointed with their efforts, both live and on record.

*Edward MacDowell: Suite No. 2*
Takuo Yuasa / Ulster Orchestra










A fine dessert piece if a bit on the sweet side. I'll wash it down with coffee (decaf I'm afraid). It reminds me of Rachmaninov sometimes, not so overtly American.


----------



## Pugg

​*Mozart; Piano concertos 18 & 19*
_Daniel Barenboim_


----------



## Pugg

Kontrapunctus said:


> Excellent playing--muscular but very clear. He doesn't skimp on the lyrical aspects, either. Very good sound.


Arriving just in tome for Santa


----------



## Pugg

Vaneyes said:


> Recorded 1979, 1991.


You have to chose!!
Which one is it gonna be?


----------



## brotagonist

I just purchased a different version (on Naxos, without listening, but with exceptional reviews and a star-studded cast), but I wanted to hear the work now that I have finally settled down for the evening:

Schnittke String Trio (Darmon, Gill, Maslennikov)

What a gorgeous work  I need to review Schnittke's String Quartets!

And, having scanned the Schnittke thread, I noticed that this one gets mentioned a lot, so here goes:

Schnittke Concerto Grosso 2 (Markiz/Malmö)

It does sound a little familiar  Could it be on my Ivashkin set? I'll have to check. Hold on a minute 

I'm back! Yes, it is on the Ivashkin album. That's why I know it, but it seems to me that the percussion (specifically that pipe- or bell-like instrument-well, all percussion, really) is marvellously in the forefront on this recording. I'll need to compare some day


----------



## Pugg

​*Renée Fleming*: _Christmas in New York _


----------



## brotagonist

Mon Seigneur!  I have to stop for tonight 

But just one more, then...

Penderecki Concerto Grosso (2000) (PNRSO)

Since I was listening to one of Schnittke's, I just had to hear Penderecki's.


----------



## Guest

Pugg said:


> Arriving just in tome for Santa


Indeed. I compared Levkovich's Rachmaninoff Preludes to the recordings by Ashkenazy and Berezovsky--Levkovich is generally faster and more impetuous without pounding--he plays with staggering clarity and intensity. Interestingly, he and Daniil Trifonov both studied with Sergei Babayan, and both artists have similar temperaments and styles.


----------



## Pugg

brotagonist said:


> Mon Seigneur!  I have to stop for tonight
> 
> .


Amazing this kind of forum, whilst you go to sleep this part of the world is on Monday morning 

On topic:



*Mahler 8/ Bernstein *


----------



## Mahlerian

Ligeti: Nonsense Madrigals, Mysteries of the Macabre, Aventures, Nouvelles Aventures, Der Sommer, Három Weöres-dal, Öt Arany-dal, Négy lakodalmi tánc
The King's Singers; Sibylle Ehlert; Phyllis Bryn-Julson, Rose Taylor, Omar Ebrahim, Philharmonia Orchestra, cond. Salonen; Christiane Oelze, Irina Kataeva; Rosemary Hardy, Eva Wedin, Malena Ernman, Pierre-Laurent Aimard


----------



## agoukass

Ravel: Scheherezade, Ma mere l'Oye (complete ballet), La Valse, etc. 
Maria Ewing, soprano
City of Birmingham Symphony Orchestra / Sir Simon Rattle

Haydn: Piano Sonatas Nos. 48-52 
Glenn Gould, piano


----------



## Badinerie

Sibelius on vinyl, in the morning.


----------



## Pugg

​*Beethoven: Egmont .
Pilar Lorengar .*
V.P George Szell


----------



## Pugg

​
*Verdi:**Ernani*

Carlo Bergonzi (Ernani), Leontyne Price (Elvira), Mario Sereni (Carlo), Ezio Flagello (Silva), Fernando Iacopucci (Riccardo), Hartje Mueller (Iago), Júlia Hamari (Giovanna)

RCA Italiana Orchestra & Chorus, Thomas Schippers:tiphat:


----------



## elgar's ghost

A selection of Mozart chamber works from 8-disc box, ranging from the less well-known to the isolated cast-offs/fragments.

Four Flute Quartets K285, K285a, K App.171/285b and K298 (all 1777-78):

Sonata for Bassoon & Cello K292/196c (1775), Oboe Quartet K370/368b (1781) and Horn Quintet K407/386c (1782):

Piano Quartets K478 (1785) and K493 (1786):

Two original movements from String Quintet K174 (1773), Minuet for string quartet K168a (1773), Allegro for two horns & strings K288/246c (1776), Minuet for string quartet K App.68/589a (1790), Movement for string quartet K App.72/464a (1785), Allegro for string quintet K App.80/514a (1787), Allegro for clarinet, basset horn & string trio K App.90/580b (1789), Allegro for string trio K App.66/562e (1788), Allegro for clarinet quintet K App.91/516c (1787) and Allegro moderato for string quintet K App.79/515c (1787):


----------



## Pugg

Handel-Harty: Water Music Suite; Music For The Royal Fireworks; Mozart: Eine kleine Nachtmusik

London Symphony Orchestra, Antal Doráti


----------



## Blancrocher

Gould: Salzburg Recital


----------



## ShropshireMoose

Reubke: Sonata on the 94th Psalm George Thalben-Ball (at the organ of All Souls, Langham Place)

A mighty and dramatic performance of one of the pinnacles of 19th century organ music. Recorded in 1977 when he was a mere 81, this is a wonderful reminder of the artistry of Sir George Thalben-Ball, who remains to me the finest organist I have ever heard. Like Albert Sammons about whom I wrote earlier today, Thalben-Ball was badly neglected by the record companies and should have recorded far more than he did. This LP is on the Vista label, a small independent company who released two discs by Thalben-Ball for which they are deserving of much thanks. I heard him play about thirty recitals in the early 1980s and they remain amongst the most profoundly enjoyable musical experiences of my life. If you ever get the chance to buy this or its companion LP then do not hesitate, for they worthy memorials to a magnificent musician.


----------



## ShropshireMoose

Blancrocher said:


> View attachment 78920
> 
> 
> Gould: Salzburg Recital


This is a superb recital, the disc is worth purchasing for the Sweelinck Fantasia alone, which in fact is what I did having heard it on a late night broadcast whilst driving home. Gould is not generally a great preoccupation of mine, I find some of his recordings a bit "fussy" - and yes, I realise that the problem no doubt lies with me, but this is a superb disc by any stretch of the imagination and one that I would not be without, in fact I've just dug it out and put it on. Marvellous.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Renée Fleming*_Arias_

Bellini:Casta Diva (from Norma)
Bizet:Je dis que rien ne m'épouvante (from Carmen)
Catalani:Ebben? Ne andrò lontana (from La Wally)
Cilea:Io son l'umile ancella (from Adriana Lecouvreur)
Gounod:Ah! Je veux vivre dans ce rêve (from Roméo et Juliette)
Leoncavallo:Stridono lassù (from I Pagliacci)
Massenet:Je suis encore tout étourdie (from Manon)
Adieu, notre petite table (from Manon)
Puccini:O mio babbino caro (from Gianni Schicchi)
Un bel di vedremo (from Madama Butterfly)
Quando me'n vo (from La Bohème)
Signore, ascolta! (from Turandot)

Verdi:Come in quest'ora bruna (from Simon Boccanegra)
Mercè, dilette amiche 'Bolero' (from I Vespri Siciliani)


----------



## Blancrocher

ShropshireMoose said:


> This is a superb recital, the disc is worth purchasing for the Sweelinck Fantasia alone, which in fact is what I did having heard it on a late night broadcast whilst driving home. Gould is not generally a great preoccupation of mine, I find some of his recordings a bit "fussy" - and yes, I realise that the problem no doubt lies with me, but this is a superb disc by any stretch of the imagination and one that I would not be without, in fact I've just dug it out and put it on. Marvellous.


It's amazing, I agree. For anyone interested, the Sweelinck piece is also available on another very good Gould disc featuring Byrd and Gibbons.


----------



## bejart

Antonio Vivaldi (1677-1741): Violin Concerto No.187 in D Minor

Shlomo Mintz on violin with the Israel Chamber Orchestra


----------



## Morimur

Fascinating.

It's not difficult to see why Ligeti was so enamoured with this music.


----------



## Pugg

​*Vivaldi; Double concertos*
_I Musici _


----------



## Heliogabo

*J. S. Bach*
_Sonatas for harpsichord and violin 1-3_
Andrea Marcon, harpsichord
Giuliano Carmignola, violin

This is a fantastic set available at a bargain price. I recommend it strongly.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Shostakovich*iano Concerto No. 2 in F major, Op. 102
Dmitri Shostakovich Jr (piano)
Maxim Shostakovich
Chamber Symphony No. 5 for Strings in A flat major, Op. 118a (orch.Barshai)

Yuli Turovsky


----------



## Vaneyes

"Wurttemberg Sonata" for *CPE Bach* death day (1788).


----------



## elgar's ghost

Continuing with Mozart - the early string quartets played by the Quartetto Italiano.

No. 1 K80/73f (1770), no. 2 K155/134a (1772), no. 3 K156/134b (1772), no. 4 K157 (1772-73), no. 5 K158 (1772-73), no. 6 K159 (1773), no. 7 K160/159a (1773), no. 8 K168 (1773), no. 9 K169 (1773), no. 10 K170 (1773), no. 11 K171 (1773), no. 12 K172 (1773) and no. 13 K173 (1773):


----------



## Stirling

Berlioz - symphonie fantastique - Ricardo Muti


----------



## Vaneyes

Blancrocher said:


> It's amazing, I agree. For anyone interested, the Sweelinck piece is also available on another very good Gould disc featuring Byrd and Gibbons.


And this, also, containing my favorite "Goldbergs", Schoenberg Suite for Piano, WAM K.330.:tiphat:

Later edit: ha ha I hadn't scrolled far enough to the Moose's and your earlier posts. Never mind, the image's worth repeating.


----------



## Pugg

​*Verdi: La Traviata
*
_Tiziana Fabbricini (Violetta), Roberto Alagna (Alfredo), Paolo Coni (Giorgio Germont) et al
_
Orchestra del Teatro alla Scala & Coro del Teatro alla Scala, _Riccardo Muti_


----------



## Blancrocher

Bach: Well-Tempered Clavier (Gulda)


----------



## Vaneyes

Pugg said:


> You have to chose!!
> Which one is it gonna be?


Different works, both being at the top of their game? I respectfully refuse to choose.

"They're all mine."


----------



## Guest

Pugg said:


> You have to chose!!
> Which one is it gonna be?


Or consider this one.


----------



## johnnysc

Mahler - Symphony No. 4

Edith Mathis
Berlin Philharmonic/Karajan


----------



## ribonucleic

For a snowy messy commute to work in the dark, something stark but soothing: Angela Hewitt's 2009 _Well-Tempered Clavier_.


----------



## brotagonist

Morimur said:


> Fascinating.
> 
> It's not difficult to see why Ligeti was so enamoured with this music.


I'm glad Ligeti was able to create something I am able to enjoy out of it  I found a similar album on YT, but I couldn't take more than a couple of snippets. I used to have Jon Hassel's album, Possible Musics, with Brian Eno: that was another marvellous work inspired by this music. I don't know how they do it, but composers are able to take raw materials and make something truly fascinating from them


----------



## Grizzled Ghost

Codex Faenza on Naxos:










The music of Ensemble Unicorn is very listenable, as always.


----------



## Sonata

Trying a new Das Liede Von Der Erde. Been a couple years since I have heard any version of it! too long.


----------



## George O

Vincent D'Indy (1851-1931): Trio in B flat major, op 29

Jean-Philippe Rameau (1683-1764): Pièces de Clavecin, Cinquième Concert

The Montagnana Trio

on Delos (Pacific Palisades, California), from 1977

5 stars


----------



## Grizzled Ghost

Una Stravaganza dei Medici - Intermedi per La Pellegrina










Not sure I understand the concept of choral works performed between the acts of a longer play, but it sounds nice.

Update: I'm confused − was La Pellegrina spoken or sung? How much contrast was there between the main play and these intermezzi?


----------



## Vaneyes

traverso said:


> Or consider this one.
> View attachment 78927


Or Ts'ong, Xiao-Mei, Feltsman, Pletnev, GG, Hamelin, Sudbin, Bavouzet, Schiff, Horowitz's few. Just enjoy, no need to eliminate. :tiphat:


----------



## SiegendesLicht

*J.S. Bach's* organ works, performed by Helmut Walcha.


----------



## Guest

I listen today to this piece.


----------



## Vaneyes

Another from Brendel's high-water mark. Recorded 1973 - '75, London. This Philips Silver Line Classics label was much appreciated in the '80's, amongst so much CD full-price gouging.










Related: Link to a Mozart PC survey (494 recs.) by Graham Reid (pdf).

http://www.pianoenthusiast.com/comparative-surveys.html


----------



## EDaddy

http://postimage.org/

Kabalevsky - Piano Concerto No. 2 in G Minor, Op. 23
Kathryn Stott; Vassily Sinaisky & The BBC Phil

I like the above version much better than this one:


http://postimage.org/app.php

Stott's playing is noticeably superior to that of Alun Francis, the conductor/orchestra performances are also very fine and the engineering is of considerably higher quality than CPOs.

Thx for the recommendation, jim prideaux! My next one will be the Chandos album with Jarvi at the helm as you suggested. :tiphat:


----------



## joen_cph

^^^^
Agreeing or not with his choices and listenings, Reid above certainly provides interesting and comprehensive reading, and listings of a lot of the earlier, classic performances. 
A similar, good site is Peter Gutmann´s _Classical Notes_, who only deals with Mozart´s Concerto 20.


----------



## jim prideaux

Sibelius-5th Symphony performed by Davis and the LSO....


----------



## George O

Vaneyes said:


> Related: Link to a Mozart PC survey (494 recs.) by Graham Reid (pdf).
> 
> http://www.pianoenthusiast.com/comparative-surveys.html


What an amazing place!


----------



## AClockworkOrange

Beethoven: Symphony No.9
Sergiu Celibidache & the Münchner Philharmoniker

Whilst the tempi still do not sit right with me, being a little leaden - uncomfortably so at times from memory - I am enjoying it much more today than previous listens.

Whilst the refrain of 'Beethoven isn't Bruckner' rings in my head, the clarity and detail in his performance is starting to win me over. It isn't that my memory was wrong - more a reflection of changing tastes and experience on my part as a listener.

It has genuine energy and real presence. It would seem that this recording is a grower.


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

Nikolay Rimsky-Korsakov - May Night Overture (Richard Kapp; Philharmonia Hungarica).









Awesome music and a solid performance - I'm always impressed at how vivid an orchestrator and melody writes Rimsky-Korsakov was. Will soon get to know the entire opera, looking forward to it. 

Sheherazade (Gerard Schwarz; Maria Larionoff; Seattle Symphony).









Coming back to Rimsky-Korsakov's utterly fantastical Sheherazade. This guy knew exactly what he was doing. Excellent stuff.


----------



## Dr Johnson

No. 3


----------



## atsizat

I like the part between 5:09 and 5:48


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Brahms, Symphony No. 2*

This is nicely done, but I'm left with a feeling that something is lacking.


----------



## deprofundis

So im lisening to one heck of a record *On the way to Bethlehem * music of the Medieval Pilgrim and this is amazing one of the best medieval record i bought this year ensemble unicorn and oni wytars trully stand out on this cd, the music is ''Féerique'' if i can use this french word to describe the beauty and the selection of work here,this cd feature traditional music of foreign place, i would like to comment, when i bought this cd, i was gonna buy a dead can dance album that i did not had but it was weak and lame, so i go to the classical section and pick this up instead, this was better than DcD music and similar in sound, DcD sound a bit like this compilation trully, so if your either into medieval or DcD you may like this a lot i rate this 10 out of 10, you want interresting medieval music buy this at all cost, heck all cost mean 10 dollars hehehe you have no excuses.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Brahms, Symphony No. 3*

Cantelli's interpretation feels right, if that makes any sense. I wish the third movement were a little more self-indulgent, but that's why I have Karajan in my collection.


----------



## atsizat




----------



## Manxfeeder

*Brahms, Symphony No. 3*


----------



## Flamme

http://www.radiotunes.com/romantic


----------



## Blancrocher

Handel: Arias (Stutzmann/Hanover Band); Keyboard Suites (Jarrett)


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Barber, Symphony No. 2*


----------



## Sonata

I have Granados Goyescas and Dances in an Alicia DeLaroccha set. I've enjoyed them quite a bit. When I received an iTunes gift card courtesy of my brother in law for the holidays, 4.99 seemed like a very reasonable price to acquire this set of Granados complete piano music. I think I'll be venturing into his chamber music down the line too.


----------



## elgar's ghost

The Mozart chamber-fest continues...

Piano Trio no. 1 [Divertimento] K254 (1776), Piano Trio no. 2 K496 (1786), Quintet for Piano & Winds K452 (1784), Trio for Clarinet, Viola & Piano "Kegelstatt" K498 (1786), Adagio & Rondo for glass harmonica, flute, oboe, viola and cello K617 (1791) and Adagio for glass harmonica K356/617a (1791):










Violin Sonatas nos. 17-23 - K301/293a, K302/293b, K303/293c, K305/293d, K296, K304/300c and K306/300l (all 1778):


----------



## Grizzled Ghost

Using the above-mentioned intermezzi as intermezzi for this:









David: Le Desert (version with narrator)

and this:









Schmitt: La Tragédie de Salomé, Psaume 47, & Le Palais hanté

I'm loving life!


----------



## EDaddy

http://postimage.org/

Two monumental violin concerti by two masters side by side. In very capable hands.


----------



## Mahlerian

Bruckner: Symphony No. 4 in E-flat, "Romantic"
Tanglewood Music Center Orchestra, cond. Tennstedt

This 1977 performance with the yearly youth orchestra at the Boston Symphony's summer home of Tanglewood is far from perfect, and intonation mistakes can be spotted pretty frequently without much effort. That said, Tennstedt's interpretation, much fleeter and more immediately propulsive than his EMI recording with the Berlin Philharmonic, is marvelous, and he even manages to get the most difficult transitions in the finale sounding as natural as clockwork, although the tempo is anything but rigid.

The Boston Symphony is currently offering this performance, along with several other select recordings, on their website for free.

https://www.bso.org/Merchandise/Detail/76660


----------



## Eramirez156

*Piano Concerto No.1 in E flat*
*Franz Liszt*

*Piano Concerto No.1 in F sharp minor, Op.1*
*Sergei Rachmaninov *

*Piano Concert No.3 in C, Op.26
Toccata*
*Sergei Prokofiev *









*Byron Janis*
*Moscow Philharmonic Orchestra*
*Kirill Kondrashin*


----------



## TurnaboutVox

*Kurtág
Complete Works for String Quartet
Arioso - Hommage à Walter Levin 85 (2009)
6 Moments musicaux (2005) 
Hommaga à Jacob Obrecht (2004-5)
Officium breve in memoriam Andreae Szervánszky - (1988-9)
Aus der Ferne V (1999)
Hommage à Mihály András - 12 Mikroludien für Streichquartett (1977-8) 
Aus der Ferne III (1991)
String quartet op1 (1959)*
Athena Quartett [Neos, 2011]










*
Kurtág
Neun Stücke für Viola solo
Jelek, op.5
Hommage à R. Sch., op.15d*
Kim Kashkashian (viola), Robert Levin (piano), Eduard Brunner (clarinet) [ECM, 1995]


----------



## ShropshireMoose

View attachment 78943








Bach-Busoni: Toccata, Adagio and Fugue in C Gina Bachauer
Liszt-Busoni: Rhapsodie Espagnole Gina Bachauer/New London Orchestra/Alec Sherman
Bach-Stradal: Concerto in D Minor (after Vivaldi Op.3 No.11)
Debussy: Pour le Piano
Chopin: Piano Sonata No.3 in B Minor, Op.58 Gina Bachauer

Szymanowski: Etude in B-flat Minor, Op.4 No.3
Liszt: Variations on "Weinen, Klagen, Sorgen, Zagen" 
Chopin: Etude in C-sharp Minor, Op.25 No.7 Witold Malcuzynski
Liszt: Piano Concerto No.2 in A Witold Malcuzynski/Philharmonia Orchestra/Walter Susskind

Rachmaninoff: Prelude in G Minor, Op.23 No.5
d'Erlanger: Toccata in D Helen Guest

Three fine pianists transferred mostly from 78s in my collection, the exceptions being the Bach-Stradal/Debussy and Chopin items played by Gina Bachauer which are from a radio recital recorded for the BBC in 1959. Bachauer was a fine pianist and I love her performance of the Bach-Busoni Toccata, Adagio and Fugue especially, it's grandly conceived with a very moving and thoughtful adagio, she was a tremendous virtuoso, and these early recordings are superb. Malcuzynski too is in splendid form, especially the Liszt "Weinen, Klagen", not a common work even now despite the advocacy of such as Alfred Brendel who made a splendid recording of it for Philips. Finally a lady about whom I know little, I note that she played the Schumann Concerto with Henry Wood at the Proms in 1925. This HMV 78 appears to be her sole recording. I was once told that she was a native of the North of England, making regular broadcasts on one of the BBC Northern stations, well on the evidence of this record we really should have had more from her. The Rachmaninoff Prelude is as well played as any version of it that I have, and the d'Erlanger Toccata in D is given a tremendous performance, no mean achievement as it is ferociously difficult. Bravo Miss Guest say I!


----------



## agoukass

Saint-Saens: Piano Trios
Joachim Trio

Bach: Toccatas, Vol. 1
Glenn Gould

Gibbons: Organ and Choral Music
Oxford Camerata / Summerley

Vol 2: Victor Recordings (Debussy, Weber, Chopin, Liszt, etc.) 
Alfred Cortot, piano


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1991, 1994.


----------



## Vaneyes

Sonata said:


> I have Granados Goyescas and Dances in an Alicia DeLaroccha set. I've enjoyed them quite a bit. When I received an iTunes gift card courtesy of my brother in law for the holidays, 4.99 seemed like a very reasonable price to acquire this set of Granados complete piano music. I think I'll be venturing into his chamber music down the line too.


If interested, Martin Jones has a well-received *Szymanowski *set. As usual, audition first. :tiphat:


----------



## nightscape

Brahms and Abbado kind of day.

Violin Concerto (Shaham)










Symphony No. 2


----------



## atsizat




----------



## science

This is what I can listen to when no one else can hear the music.

It's so refreshing!


----------



## EDaddy

http://postimage.org/

Mendelssohn: String Quartet No. 1 in E flat major, Op. 12 
Aurora String Quartet

Well played, well recorded Mendelssohn.

On deck:


http://postimage.org/


----------



## bejart

Franz Xaver Dussek (1731-1799): Sinfonia in G Major, Altner G2

Marie-Louise Oschutz conducting Helios 18


----------



## hombre777

Francis Poulenc - Sonata for Flute & Piano
Francis Poulenc - Sonata for Oboe & Piano

Johann Strauss II - On The Beautiful Blue Danube


----------



## DiesIraeCX

*Brahms and Mozart*

*Mozart*: _Clarinet Quintet, K. 581_ (Emerson plus David Shifrin)
*Brahms*: _Symphony No. 2_ (Bruno Walter)

A quick break from exploring Wagner.


----------



## bejart

Mozart: Piano Sonata in A Major, KV 331

Walter Klien, piano


----------



## Becca

Edward Elgar - Symphony #2
Berlin Philharmonic / Kirill Petrenko
From May 2009

Given that Petrenko is the music-director designate of the Berlin Philharmonic, I thought that it was about time to watch his debut performance with the orchestra. I must admit that I found his choice of program to be quite interesting, the echt-Edwardian English symphony by a Russo-Austrian conductor in Berlin! Early in the performance I thought that he was going to out-nobilimente Barbirolli  but the last movement was more Solti-like. All-in-all, a quite impressive performance. I can see why the orchestra really liked him.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Smetana:* Ma Vlast
Kubelik


----------



## starthrower

Nos. 1 & 7 are on this Capriccio CD.


----------



## Pugg

Sonata said:


> I have Granados Goyescas and Dances in an Alicia DeLaroccha set. I've enjoyed them quite a bit. When I received an iTunes gift card courtesy of my brother in law for the holidays, 4.99 seemed like a very reasonable price to acquire this set of Granados complete piano music. I think I'll be venturing into his chamber music down the line too.


Stunning set, bought it also a while back.
Thanks to a good tip off


----------



## JohnD

TurnaboutVox said:


> My new disc of the week (my treat to myself after enduring a day in hospital, with two more to come). I was meant to be going out with Mrs. Vox tonight but I don't feel up to that.


I hope things go/went well for you in the hospital. All the best to you and Mrs. Vox.


----------



## joen_cph

Sofronitsky / Brilliant 9 CD

Sometimes a bit sketchy performances if compared to others of his. But a good and fascinating set.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Haydn - The Cello Concertos*

Cello Concerto in D Hob. VIIb. 4
(formerly attributed to Haydn)
Haydn:
Cello Concerto No. 1 in C major, Hob. VIIb:1
Cello Concerto No. 2 in D major, Hob. VIIb:2 (Op. 101)
_Gautier Capuçon_ (cello)

Mahler Chamber Orchestra, Daniel Harding


----------



## tortkis

John Luther Adams: Red Arc / Blue Veil (Cold Blue)









Dark Waves (2007) for two pianos and processed tracks
Among Red Mountains (2001) for piano
Qilyuan (1998) for percussion
Red Arc/Blue Veil (2001) for piano, percussion, and processed sounds

Stephen Drury (piano), Yukiko Takagi (piano), Scott Deal (percussion), Stuart Gerber (percussion)


----------



## Pugg

​*Schubert*; _Impromptus
Arthur and Lucas Jussen _


----------



## Badinerie

Waking up with the Berlin Phil and HVK.


----------



## Pugg

​*Mahler; Symphony no 9*
_Royal Concertgebouw orchestra .
Leonard Bernstein _


----------



## Pugg

​
*Handel: Alcina*

_Renée Fleming_ (Alcina), Susan Graham (Ruggiero), Natalie Dessay (Morgana), Kathleen Kuhlmann (Bradamante), Timothy Robinson (Oronte), Juanita Lascarro (Oberto), Laurent Naouri (Melisso)

Les Arts Florissants Orchestra & Chorus, William Christie


----------



## Tsaraslondon

I'm now on disc 27 of the 31 disc Schwarzkopf box, which is another mixed programme, but this time of only composers central to the German Lied tradition; Schubert, Schumann and, of course, Wolf, the composer most associated with her. Here she displays her familiar intensity in songs like _An eone Aeolscharfe_ and _Denk es, o Seele_ and contrasting playfulness in songs like _Begegnung_.


----------



## schigolch




----------



## Guest

Schnittke
Concerto for Piano Four Hands
Concerto for Piano and Strings

London Sinfonietta, led by Guennadi Rojdestvenski
Viktoria Postnikova, Irina Schnittke: Piano

I didn't really enjoy this when I first got it, for the reason I now really enjoy it! They are both good examples of polystylism; or to be more prosaic - "everything but the kitchen sink." In fact, I think the kitchen sink may be involved too. These works exemplify just how much a piano is fundamentally a percussion instrument; at times it seems the instrument is being systematically demolished.


----------



## Pugg

​*Strauss; Four last songs.
Lucia Popp.*


----------



## Blancrocher

Handel: Concerti Grossi, op. 6 (Guildhall)


----------



## Pugg

​
*R. Strauss*: Don Quixote (Harrell)/ Also sprach Zarathustra


----------



## bejart

Giuseppe Tartini (1692-1770): Violin Concerto in A Minor, Op.1, No.7

L'Arte dell'Arco -- Giovanni Guglielmo, violin


----------



## Gouldanian

A prescription for sanity.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Handel: Arias/ Dietrich Fischer-Dieskau* (baritone)

Alexander's Feast: Revenge, revenge, Timotheus cries
Ombra mai fu (from Serse)
Samson: Honour and arms scorn such a foe
To him ten thousands (from Saul)
Oh memory, still bitter to my soul (from Belshazzar)
Con gelosi sospetti (from Ottone)
Si, tra i ceppi (from Berenice)
Down my old cheeks (from Susanna)
Pur ritorno a rimirarvi (from Agrippina)
Prais'd be the Lord (from Solomon)
Va tacito e nascosto (from Giulio Cesare)
Dall'ondoso periglio (from Giulio Cesare)

Münchener Bach-Orchester, Karl Richter


----------



## Open Lane




----------



## elgar's ghost

Continuing with (mainly) mid-to-late period Mozart chamber music this morning and afternoon.

Violin Sonatas no. 26 K378/317d (1779), no. 27 K 379/373a (1781), no. 24 K376/374d (1781), no. 25 K377/374e (1781) and no. 28 K380/374f (1781):










Sonata [Trio] for two violins & cello K266/271f (1777), Six Preludes & Fugues after J.S & W.F. Bach for string trio K404a (1782), Duo for violin & viola K423 (1783), Duo for violin & viola K424 (1783) and Divertimento for string trio K563 (1788):










The "Haydn" string quartets nos. 14-19 - "Spring" K387 (1782 - poss. rev. c. 1783), K421/417b (1783), K428/421b (1783), "Hunt" K458 (1784), K464 (1785) and "Dissonance" K465 (1785):


----------



## Pugg

​*Brahms ; Symphony 3/ Alto Rhapsody *
Ricardo Mutti/ Jessye Norman


----------



## Orfeo

*Giuseppe Verdi*
Opera in three acts "Simon Boccanegra."
-Piero Cappuccilli, Mirella Freni, Jose Carreras, Jose van Dam, Ghiaurov, et al.
-Orchestra & Chorus of La Scala/Claudio Abbado.

*Pietro Mascagni
*Opera in one act "Cavalleria Rusticana."
-Agnes Baltsa, Placido Domingo, Vera Baniewicz, Juan Pons, Susanne Mentzer.
-The Philharmonia Orchestra & Chorus of the Royal Opera House/Giuseppe Sinopoli.

*Ferruccio Busoni*
Piano Concerto in C Major, op. 39.
-Marc-Andre Hamelin, piano.
-The City of Birmingham Symphony Orchestra and Chorus (male)/Mark Elder.

*Gioachino Rossini*
Overtures "La Gazza Ladra", Il Signor Bruschino, Il Viaggio a Reims, Otello.
-The National Philharmonic Orchestra/Riccardo Chailly.
:tiphat:


----------



## Open Lane

Doesn't get much better than this


----------



## Vaneyes

For *LvB* birthday (1770).


----------



## johnnysc

Beethoven - Violin Concerto

Nigel Kennedy

NDR Orchestra/Tennstedt


----------



## realdealblues

*Leonard Bernstein*

Symphony No. 2 "The Age Of Anxiety" [Rec. 1965]

View attachment 78963


Leonard Bernstein/New York Philharmonic
Piano: Philippe Entremont


----------



## Tsaraslondon

So, it being almost Christmas, I decided to listen to Tchaikovsky's *Nutcracker*, whilst doing my workout at the gym. I have always had a preference for Dorati's Concertgebouw recording, but Spotify gives me the chance to listen to others, so I found myself dipping into and comparing more recent versions by Mackerras, Pletnev and Rattle. Now we all know that it's a glorious score, the orchestration dazzling in its tonal variety, but, in all honesty, I thought all three were loving the score too much, spinning out some of the slower sections to lengths that any dancer would find unsustainable. Take for instance the Scene in the Pine Forest. When the speed is so slow, the music is deprived of its rhythmic balance and the climaxes end up making less of an effect.

Turning to Gergiev, the tempi have a naturalness about them I didn't find in the others, and it was the Gergiev that I found myself listening to in the end. Having vowed not to buy any more of his discs because of his dubious political leanings (he is a friend of Putin and staunch supporter of his views), I find myself vacillating.


----------



## Pugg

​*Boito ; Mefistofele*.
_Siepi/ Tebaldi/ Del Monaco
Tullio Serafin _conducting


----------



## SiegendesLicht

More *J.S Bach* and more organ music tonight, this time played by Simon Preston on various pipe organs in Germany and Denmark.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Mercurial, bewitching, thrilling wizardry from Argerich in Chopin.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

*Bach
Solo violin sonatas and partitas, BWV 1001 - 1006*
Julia Fischer [Pentatone, 2005]

The only snag with this recording is the price tag of €33,75 (for each of the two discs, or for both of them?)


----------



## johnnysc

Beethoven - Symphony No. 3

Vienna Philharmonic/Bohm


----------



## EDaddy

http://postimage.org/

George Lloyd: Symphony No. 4 in B
Philharmonia Orchestra; Edward Downes

Currently the Lento tranquillo. Hauntingly beautiful.


----------



## Blancrocher

Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonatas (Dubravka; Pogorelich)


----------



## Dr Johnson

No. 3


----------



## Vaneyes

"Emperor"


----------



## EDaddy

http://postimage.org/

The Creatures Of Prometheus, Op.43
Orpheus Chamber Orchestra

This is my first time hearing this rather overlooked gem from the great Ludwig Van. He was clearly standing on the threshold between his Classical and more innovative Romantic periods when he penned this and one can definitely hear his new ideas starting to bubble to the surface.

This is a very nicely recorded performance and the Orpheus Chamber Orchestra plays with style, precision and panache. Two thumbs up!


----------



## mmsbls

Mozart: Complete String Quintets

I like Mozart's quartets (especially the later ones), but I truly adore the string quintets.


----------



## EDaddy

mmsbls said:


> Mozart: Complete String Quintets
> 
> I like Mozart's quartets (especially the later ones), but I truly adore the string quintets.
> 
> View attachment 78971


How do you like this collection, mmsbls?


----------



## elgar's ghost

I sometimes forget how much chamber music Mozart composed, but there are gems around every corner. Tonight's listening:

String Quintet no. 1 K174 (1773), String Quintet no. 2 - arrangement of Serenade no. 12 for winds 406/516b (1782/83 - arr. 1787), Violin Sonata no. 32 K454 (1784), Violin Sonata no. 33 K481 (1785), Piano Trio K442 (c. 1785-87 inc. - posthumous completion by Abbé M. Stadler/K. Marguerre), Piano Trio no. 3 K502 (1786) and String Quartet no. 20 "Hoffmeister" K499 (1786):


----------



## Open Lane

Pretty stunning stuff. really enjoying it so far.

Edit:

This is one of the best purchases I've made in quite a while. Totally LOVING this.


----------



## Ferrariman601

Mozart's arrangement of Händel's "Messiah."

My two all-time favorites all rolled into one! YES!


----------



## Open Lane

Ferrariman601 said:


> Mozart's arrangement of Händel's "Messiah."
> 
> My two all-time favorites all rolled into one! YES!


I usually reach for messiah around easter time. I guess Christmas works as well, though!


----------



## Becca

EDaddy said:


> http://postimage.org/
> 
> George Lloyd: Symphony No. 4 in B
> Philharmonia Orchestra; Edward Downes
> 
> Currently the Lento tranquillo. Hauntingly beautiful.


I know that George Lloyd is looked down on by many because his style seems to be 60 years out of date but I think that is a very short-sighted view, there is room for many styles and Lloyd definitely has something interesting to say. The 3 symphonies in this set represent the rekindling of interest in Lloyd and were my first exposure to him when released in the early 80s. The 4th, written shortly after WW2, is his return to composing after his harrowing experiences on the Arctic convoys and being invalided out of the service due to shell-shock. He prefaced the symphony with this description "… a world of darkness, storms, strange colours and a far-away peacefulness."


----------



## ShropshireMoose

Tchaikovsky: Symphony No.5 in E Minor, Op.64 Vienna Philharmonic Orchestra/Valery Gergiev
New York Philharmonic-Symphony Orchestra/Serge Koussevitzky

Two performances of the Tchaikovsky 5th Symphony both conducted by Russians, both live, Gergiev in 1998 and Koussevitzky in 1942. When I wrote about the Koussevitzky performance a couple of days ago, I said that much as I liked it, I wouldn't want it to be my only recording of this work, but having listened to it twice more last night and then twice more this evening (and I intend to hear it a third time before I go to bed!), I'm not so sure. This morning I decided to dig out the Gergiev performance which I hadn't listened to for a couple of years. I bought this not long after it first came out, I'd heard him conduct it with the Kirov Orchestra in 1999, and it was terrific, and so I bought this disc, which I also found to be terrific....... then. Now I listened to it and good as it is, it is not so good by comparison with other versions I've heard (twice I've heard Temirkanov in concert with it, and I think he seems the more sincere), notably this Koussevitzky one. It is the 2nd movement that really stands out, Koussevitzky has an emotional depth that Gergiev quite simply comes nowhere near to, it is like comparing fresh cream to a very poor synthetic substitute. The finale too with Gergiev now seems terribly contrived, and raced at the end as if determined to get people jumping out of their seats (and how often do I lately seem to have heard dull, lacklustre performances whipped up by the conductor at the closing moments and a number of silly people falling for it every time?), where Koussevitzky is every bit as exciting, but building the excitement with the natural ebb and flow of the music superbly controlled. Koussevitzky will be on again before the evening is out (along with the unsurpassed "La Mer" from the same concert), and Gergiev........ it will be at least another two years...... if then.


----------



## Chronochromie

Olivier Messiaen - Sept Haikai

Pierre Boulez/The Cleveland Orchestra

Joela Jones, Piano


----------



## johnnysc

Beethoven - Piano Sonatas 17, 18, 26

Murray Perahia


----------



## Vaneyes

"Eroica"


----------



## ShropshireMoose

Beethoven: Piano Sonatas: No.15 in D, Op.28 "Pastoral"/No.18 in E-flat, Op.18 No.3/No.21 in C "Waldstein"/No.30 in E, Op.109
Wilhelm Backhaus

A recital given in Berlin on 18th April, 1969 by Wilhelm Backhaus, who was born on 26th March, 1884! You would scarcely realise from the playing that this was a pianist of 85 years of age. The Scherzo of Sonata No.18 is a miracle of lightness and precision, but the whole recital is an unalloyed delight. There is a rugged earnestness about Backhaus' playing that makes his Beethoven special. I've often thought that he, in my opinion, comes closest to what we may have heard from Beethoven himself. I've made the point on here before I think, but I wouldn't ever want to be without his complete set of the sonatas, and this live recital is an additional joy.


----------



## Flamme

http://www.radiotunes.com/romantic
J.L. Webber, English Chamber Orchestra, Y.P. Tortelier - Cello Concerto No.1 in A minor, Op.33 [C. Saint-Saens]
These rhytm changes suit me, feeling kind of torn apart...


----------



## EDaddy

Becca said:


> I know that George Lloyd is looked down on by many because his style seems to be 60 years out of date but I think that is a very short-sighted view, there is room for many styles and Lloyd definitely has something interesting to say. The 3 symphonies in this set represent the rekindling of interest in Lloyd and were my first exposure to him when released in the early 80s. The 4th, written shortly after WW2, is his return to composing after his harrowing experiences on the Arctic convoys and being invalided out of the service due to shell-shock. He prefaced the symphony with this description "… a world of darkness, storms, strange colours and a far-away peacefulness."


I definitely share your attraction to his writing and style, Becca. There is so much depth of emotion. You can really sense that his music was a vehicle for deep, personal expression, almost as if he was trying to work things out through it... which makes all the more sense based on your account of a few of the scars life clearly etched upon his humanity. Thanks for sharing a little of this historical background. Very illuminating.


----------



## nightscape

Off from work this week, listening to a ton of music right now.

*Saint-Saens* - Symphony No. 3 (Stern/Kansas City)










*Tchaikovsky* - Violin Concerto (Hahn/Petrenko/Royal Liverpool)










*Mahler* - Symphony No. 8 (Wit/Warsaw National)










*Villa-Lobos *- Symphony No. 3, 'War' (Karabtchevsky/Sao Paulo)


----------



## Vaneyes

"Grosse Fuge"


----------



## Dr Johnson

No. 8


----------



## Vaneyes

*Mahler*: Symphony 9, w. Lucerne FO/Abbado (rec. August 2010). R.I.P. Claudio. :angel:

Courtesy of YT/Opus 21 -


----------



## Mahlerian

*Three Generations of American Composers*

Sessions: Symphony 6
American Composers Orchestra, cond. Davies









Kirchner: Music for Orchestra
Tanglewood Music Center Orchestra, cond. Kirchner

Adams: City Noir, Saxophone Concerto
Timothy McAllister, St Louis Symphony, cond. Robertson


----------



## Eramirez156

*Grieg*
*Historic Chamber Music Recordings*

*Sonata no.3, Op.45*
_Fritz Kreisler
Sergei Rachmaninov _

*Album Leaf, Op.28, no.3*
_Mischa Elman
Leopold Mittman_

*Quartet, Op.27*
_Budapest String Quartet_

*The Last Spring*
_Boston Symphony Orchestra
Serge Koussevitzky_


----------



## EDaddy

http://postimage.org/

Johann Stamitz: Symphony in F major, Op. 4, No. 1 & Symphony in E flat major, Op. 4, No. 4


----------



## atsizat




----------



## ShropshireMoose

Beethoven: String Quartet in B-flat, Op.130 Lener Quartet
Beethoven: Violin Sonata in A, Op.47 Albert Sammons/William Murdoch

The Lener Quartet give a most beautiful and rewarding performance of Op.130, there's a sort of fragile intensity about Jeno Lener's tone that works so well in this music, with the Cavatina being an obvious high point, my 78s still sound well, though I wish that some enterprising company would reissue the Lener cycle of Beethoven Quartets, they were the first to record the lot and I'd love to hear more of them (I have recordings on 78s of Op.132/135 and the Grosse Fugue as well as the above), perhaps Warner would do it, they hold the copyright after all, and their set of the Busch's recordings is selling well, ho-hum, one can but dream. Then Messrs. Sammons and Murdoch in the superb "Kreutzer" that I waxed lyrical about a couple of days ago. Tremendous. Then it's back to Koussevitzky et al for "La Mer" and the Tchaikovsky 5th. Then bed!


----------



## mmsbls

EDaddy said:


> How do you like this collection, mmsbls?


I don't have another version of the quintets so I can't compare this to others. Still I've always loved these. The original recording is somewhat old, but I think the sound is fine.


----------



## Morimur




----------



## D Smith

Celebrating the annual Beethoven Birthday Bash at our house. Here are some of the performances we heard today and selected covers.

Piano Concertos 4 & 5 Alexis Weissenberg/HVK/BPO
Triple Concerto Oistrakh, Rostropovich,Richter/HVK/BPO
Piano Sonata No. 3 Richter
Piano Sonatas 21 & 24 Kovacevich
Violin Concerto: Perlman/Barenboim/BPO
String Quartet Op. 59 no 1 Guarneri Quartet
Symphony No. 3 HVK/BPO (1963)


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Webern, 6 Pieces for Orchestra*

Mental note: Next time you're driving down Smiley Hollow in the dark, where there aren't many lights and there is no cellphone access, don't listen to Webern's 6 Pieces. Too creepy.


----------



## johnnysc

Streaming on Spotify.....

Beethoven - Fidelio (highlights)

Chamber Orchestra of Europe/Harnoncourt


----------



## helenora

*Brahms Piano quartets*


----------



## Guest

Becker plays both Sonatas with tremendous power and feeling. I never found myself missing the sound of an organ in the Organ Sonata. Superb sound--has a little more body than is typical from Hyperion.


----------



## atsizat




----------



## bejart

Bernard Crusell (1775-1838): Clarinet Quartet in C Minor, Op.4, No.1

Laszlo Horvath on clarinet with Trio Dumas: Joseph P{uglia, vilin -- Chaim Steller, viola -- Ors Koszeghy, cello


----------



## deprofundis

*Gesualdo * madrigal 1 liber 1

Strangely enough i had many lisen of madrigal 3-6 in the naxos box set, but i rarely play the first and the second, i focus too mutch on other madrigals, so i guess i will be lisening to madrigal 1 and 2 a lot more.This proof there all good 1-2 is prima material it the evolving Young don carlo, than madrigal 3-6 it's more wild, but both of these period are geneous..

:tiphat:


----------



## Pugg

HAYDN Sonata, Hob.XVI:44
CHOPIN Ballade No.3


----------



## science




----------



## Pugg

nightscape said:


> Off from work this week, listening to a ton of music right now.
> 
> *Saint-Saens* - Symphony No. 3 (Stern/Kansas City)


How is the organ in this recording?


----------



## Pugg

helenora said:


> *Brahms Piano quartets*


Don't get us in suspense.

Who's playing?


----------



## EDaddy

Tchaikovsky: Suite for Orchestra No.4 in G, Op.61 "Mozartiana"
New Philharmonia; Antal Dorati


----------



## Pugg

​
Handel: Ian Bostridge

Semele: Where'er you walk
Messiah: Comfort ye my people and Ev'ry valley shall be exalted
Frondi tenere e belle ... Ombra mai fù (from Serse)
Cosi la tortorella (from La Resurrezione)
Love sounds the alarm (from Acis and Galatea)
Love in her eyes sits playing (from Acis and Galatea)
Happy We! (from Acis and Galatea)
with Kate Royal (soprano)
Scherza, infida (from Ariodante)
Dopo notte (from Ariodante)
Samson: Total eclipse!
As steals the morn (from L'Allegro, il Penseroso, ed il Moderato)

with Kate Royal (soprano)
Jephtha: Hide thou thy hated beams
Jephtha: Waft her, angels, through the skies
Orchestra of the Age of Enlightenment, Harry Bicket


----------



## Becca

EDaddy said:


> Tchaikovsky: Suite for Orchestra No.4 in G, Op.61 "Mozartiana"
> New Philharmonia; Antal Dorati


I think that the four Suites are vastly underrated, both in creativity and scoring and deserve to rank alongside the symphonies. The only problem is that I can never decide which one is my favourite :lol:

Earlier today I was scanning through a list of Tchaikovsky works in the Digital Concert Hall and was reminded of the line that Tchaikovsky wrote three symphonies and perversely numbered them 4,5 and 6


----------



## Pugg

​*Dvorak; Piano concerto*
_Richter/ Kleiber _


----------



## Badinerie

My very Favorite Enigma recording from 1965...simply glorious!


----------



## EDaddy

Becca said:


> I think that the four Suites are vastly underrated, both in creativity and scoring and deserve to rank alongside the symphonies. The only problem is that I can never decide which one is my favourite :lol:
> 
> Earlier today I was scanning through a list of Tchaikovsky works in the Digital Concert Hall and was reminded of the line that Tchaikovsky wrote three symphonies and perversely numbered them 4,5 and 6


Agreed. These are his works I find myself coming back to the most. I like them equally if not more than his symphonies but part of that could be because they are far more recent discoveries for me and as a result they are fresher. If only there were more like these among his works!


----------



## Pugg

​
*Berg*: Lyric Suite; for soprano and string quartet
*Wellesz*:Sonnets For Elizabeth Barrett Browning, Op. 52

arranged for soprano and string quartet by J. Peter Koene
*Renée Flemin*g (soprano)

Emerson String Quartet


----------



## Badinerie

Another great Colin Davis LSO recording. The best Beethoven Piano concerto?

Whoops wrong image Lol!

Here....


----------



## Pugg

​
*Rodrigo:Concierto de Aranjuez*
Miloš Karadaglić (guitar)

London Philharmonic Orchestra, Yannick Nézet-Séguin


----------



## Pugg

​*Tchaikovsky; The Nutcracker.*
_Richard Bonynge_ :tiphat:


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Badinerie said:


> My very Favorite Enigma recording from 1965...simply glorious!


I've always been a Barbirolli man when it comes to Elgar. I don't know this 1965 Davis recording. Should I seek it out?


----------



## EDaddy

Pugg said:


> ​*Tchaikovsky; The Nutcracker.*
> _Richard Bonynge_ :tiphat:


What's your take on this version of The Nutcracker, Pugg? Heard many a reading but never this one.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Schwarzkopf's last recital for EMI was, arguably, also her least successful. Made the year before she turned 60, Schwarzkopf herself had her misgivings about particularly _Frauenliebe und Leben_. "It wasn't for me, and besides it needs a mezzo-ish voice, not with the mezzo sound all the time, but with the resilience, and the reserves of power in the mezzo range, which I never had. I made up by darkening the colour and all sorts of things." Certainly I would prefer other versions in my collection by Dame Janet Baker and Lorraine Hunt Lieberson. The Opus 39 Liederkreis goes much better, but one still wishes she might have recorded it a few years earlier.

Schwarzkopf herself was well aware that her voice was "on the waning side", as she put it, though she carried on singing for a few more years, more for her husband Walter Legge than herself. "You can do it, meine Schatz, you can do it, you sing that - you'll do it better." But she knew full well that she would not be better than "people in full bloom of the voice... If you don't have the voice you cannot put over what you would like to - you make ways round it technically, and by that time it has already vanished."

Schwarzkopf gave her last recital on 19 March 1979. Three days later Walter Legge died, and she never again sang in public. This Schumann disc doesn't quite mark the end of the Schwarzkopf box, nor quite the end of her recording career. (There was to be one more recital disc, made for Decca, entitled _To My Friends_.) Warner have also included the live Salzburg Wolf recital, with Furtwangler at the piano, and the recording of Gerald Moore's final farewell at the Royal Festival Hall, with Victoria De Los Angeles and Dietrich Fischer-Dieskau However it does mark the end of her association with EMI, having first recorded for the company in 1947. This Warner box set is a fitting tribute to one of the greatest sopranos of the twentieth century, and should be in the collection of anyone who professes to a love of great singing.


----------



## Badinerie

GregMitchell said:


> I've always been a Barbirolli man when it comes to Elgar. I don't know this 1965 Davis recording. Should I seek it out?


Yes. Its a good recording and a lush performance. I know what you mean about Sir John and Elgar, I Like Jochum with the LSO too, but the Davis is my go to for Enigma.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Badinerie said:


> Yes. Its a good recording and a lush performance. I know what you mean about Sir John and Elgar, I Like Jochum with the LSO too, but the Davis is my go to for Enigma.


Then I should try to seek it out. It doesn't seem to be available on CD, just his LSO Live version, which seems to have been well receieved.


----------



## Badinerie

If you cant find the other lp its in here too. Sorry if you cant play Vinyl. The other lps in the set arn't too shabby either!


----------



## ShropshireMoose

Julius Harrison: Worcestershire Suite/Bredon Hill/Troubadour Suite/Romance- A Song of Adoration/Prelude Music/Widdicombe Fair
Hubert Clifford: Serenade for Strings Matthew Trusler/B.B.C. Concert Orchestra/Barry Wordsworth

A fine CD of neglected music that deserves to be much better known. Julius Harrison was probably more celebrated in his lifetime as a conductor, but his heart lay very much in his composing. All the works on here are brilliantly crafted and very enjoyable. Elgar thought very highly of the Worcestershire Suite. Those of you who like the Lark Ascending, and it would seem there re many, would do well to investigate Bredon Hill, which is a Rhapsody for Violin and Orchestra, written in 1941, and played superbly here by Matthew Trusler. The Prelude Music is for harp and strings, and is radiantly beautiful, whilst Widdicombe Fair is a most entertaining take on the old tune for string orchestra. Hubert Clifford was an Australian who came to Britain in 1930 ti study with Vaughan Williams and never went home again. He was on the staff of the B.B.C. for years ("Friday Night is Music Night" was one of his conceptions), and his Serenade for Strings is a worthy successor to Elgar's. Altogether a thoroughly enjoyable recording, highly recommended.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Badinerie said:


> If you cant find the other lp its in here too. Sorry if you cant play Vinyl. The other lps in the set arnt to shabby either!


Vinyl is out for me I'm afraid. I got rid of all my vinyl many years ago now. They were taking up too much space in my small flat.


----------



## Badinerie

If course if one has 36 quid to spare...I always fancied this box set....


----------



## Blancrocher

Liszt: Les Années (Ciccolini)


----------



## kartikeys

Pergolesi: Flute Concerto in G major.
Wow. How modern.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Badinerie said:


> If course if one has 36 quid to spare...I always fancied this box set....


Tempting though I already have all his Philips Berlioz recordings, which no doubt form the backbone of the set. Annoyingly the track listing on Amazon doesn't mention the composers!


----------



## Guest

It's Scelsi Day.

(featuring Tristan Murail on ondes martenot. Who knew? Well I didn't!)


----------



## Pugg

*Mahler*: Lieder eines fahrenden Gesellen / Kindertotenlieder
Maureen Forrester, Boston Symphony Orchestra, Charles Munch


----------



## MrTortoise

Jean Sibelius

Symphony No. 5 in E-flat, Op. 82

Bournemouth Symphony Orchestra
Paavo Berglund, cond.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Final instalment of Mozart's chamber music - it's been a very enjoyable last three days catching up with it all.

String Quintet no. 3 K515 (1787), String Quintet no. 4 K516 (1787), Violin Sonata no. 35 K526 (1787), Violin Sonata no. 36 K547 (1788), Piano Trio no. 4 K542 (1788), Piano Trio no. 5 K548 (1788), Divertimento [String Trio] K563 (1788), Piano Trio no. 6 K564 (1788), Clarinet Quintet K581 (1789), the three "Prussian" String Quartets - no. 21 K575 (1789), no. 22 K589 (1789), no. 23 K590 (1790), String Quintet no. 5 K593 (1790) and String Quintet no. 6 K614 (1791):


----------



## AClockworkOrange

*Schubert: Symphony No.9 - Sir Adrian Boult et al.*









Schubert's Ninth is a piece I have cooled towards and not listened to for quite a long time.

As I continue through Boult's sojourn in non-english music, it came time to listen to this piece. Once again I am delighted to find an interpretation that immediately pulls me in.

I have read some criticism of this performance which I find to be utter bilge. Well paced tempi, wonderfully clear and balanced performances from the London Philharmonic make this piece sound wonderful and in constant motion. Unlike some performances, this never feels leaden, tedious or frankly boring.

This performance sits highly for me alongside those from Furtwangler and Immerseel.


----------



## Pugg

*Brahms* - Concerto No. 2


----------



## atsizat




----------



## bejart

Georg Philipp Telemann (1681-1767): Quartet No.2 in A Minor

Sonnerie with William Hazelzet on flute: Monica Huggett, viola -- Sarah Cunningham, viola --Mitzi Meyerson, harpsichord


----------



## TurnaboutVox

*Beethoven
Cello Sonatas No. 4 & No. 5, Op. 102*
Alfred Brendel, Adrian Brendel [Philips, 2004]


----------



## Pugg

​
*Beethoven*:Triple Concerto for Piano, Violin, and Cello in C major, Op. 56

_Alexis Weissenberg (piano), David Oistrakh (violin), Mstislav Rostropovich_ (cello)


----------



## Art Rock

I know John Rutter is frowned upon by some members, but I could not care less. Love this.


----------



## Pugg

​
Addinsell:Warsaw Concerto
Bath:Cornish Rhapsody
Gershwin:Rhapsody in BlueRozsa:Spellbound Concerto
Williams, Charles:The Dream of Olwen

Daniel Adni (piano)

Bournemouth Symphony Orchestra, Kenneth Alwayn


----------



## TurnaboutVox

*Beethoven
Violin Sonatas No. 6, 7 & 8 Op. 30 Nos. 1-3*
Gidon Kremer, Martha Argerich [DG, 1994]


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1992.


----------



## Vaneyes

For *Kodaly* birthday (1882), and *Saint-Saens* death day (1921).


----------



## Vaneyes

Congrats to the Quebec Symphony and Cleveland Orchestra players for their new contracts. What the world needs now is love sweet love. ha ha


----------



## Vaneyes

TurnaboutVox said:


> *Beethoven
> Cello Sonatas No. 4 & No. 5, Op. 102*
> Alfred Brendel, Adrian Brendel [Philips, 2004]


Alfred's hair looks well under control there.


----------



## Blancrocher

Beethoven: Piano Sonatas #1-10 (Gulda)


----------



## Vaneyes

kartikeys said:


> Pergolesi: Flute Concerto in G major.
> Wow. How modern.


WOW II, but we do need those performers.


----------



## Vaneyes

Badinerie said:


> If course if one has 36 quid to spare...I always fancied this box set....


Thanks for that pic. What a difference forty years or so makes. Getting onto the stage was a struggle, when I saw him October 4, 2011.

Review for the October 2, 2011 concert (October 4, program repeated).

http://www.classicalsource.com/db_control/db_concert_review.php?id=9572


----------



## Vaneyes

Badinerie said:


> My very Favorite Enigma recording from 1965...simply glorious!


I say, a tweed overdose for Edward (1857 - 1934).


----------



## TurnaboutVox

*Beethoven
Violin Sonatas No. 9, Op. 47 'Kreuzer' & No. 10, Op. 96 *
Gidon Kremer, Martha Argerich [DG, 1995]


----------



## Vaneyes

D Smith said:


> ....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....


"It wasn't funny the first time, Danny."


----------



## Art Rock

Still sounds as beautiful as when I bought the CD in the late 80s.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mozart: Le nozze di Figaro*, K492
orig issue 1959

Cesare Siepi (Figaro), Hilde Güden (Susanna), Alfred Poell (Count), Lisa della Casa (Countess), Suzanne Danco (Cherubino), Hilde Rössl-Majdan (Marcellina), Fernando Corena (Bartolo), Murray Dickie (Basilio), Hugo Meyer-Welfing (Curzio), Harald Pröglhoff (Antonio), Anny Felbermayer (Barbarina)

Vienna State Opera Chorus & Vienna Philharmonic Orchestra, Erich Kleiber


----------



## johnnysc

Ravel - Bolero
Debussy - La Mer

Berlin Philharmonic/Karajan


----------



## Pugg

EDaddy said:


> What's your take on this version of The Nutcracker, Pugg? Heard many a reading but never this one.


I rate it very high.
Bonynge has a very good understanding of the score, not everybody's cup of tea bit I like it very much.
Previn is also very good.


----------



## Pugg

TurnaboutVox said:


> *Beethoven
> Cello Sonatas No. 4 & No. 5, Op. 102*
> Alfred Brendel, Adrian Brendel [Philips, 2004]


I have to wait for my new Brendel box set , out 04-01-2016


----------



## Pugg

elgars ghost said:


> Final instalment of Mozart's chamber music - it's been a very enjoyable last three days catching up with it all.
> 
> String Quintet no. 3 K515 (1787), String Quintet no. 4 K516 (1787), Violin Sonata no. 35 K526 (1787), Violin Sonata no. 36 K547 (1788), Piano Trio no. 4 K542 (1788), Piano Trio no. 5 K548 (1788), Divertimento [String Trio] K563 (1788), Piano Trio no. 6 K564 (1788), Clarinet Quintet K581 (1789), the three "Prussian" String Quartets - no. 21 K575 (1789), no. 22 K589 (1789), no. 23 K590 (1790), String Quintet no. 5 K593 (1790) and String Quintet no. 6 K614 (1791):


One can never hear to much Mozart.:tiphat:


----------



## AClockworkOrange

*An interlude of Chamber Music*












​
A selection of Sonatas for the Violin and Viola with the Piano. Two wonderful collections, each with compelling performances.

Tasmin Little & Piers Lane's performance of Ferguson's Sonata never fails to impress and is my favourite piece in that particular collection.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Pure, unalloyed joy.

It's another grey, though unseasonably warm, day here in London and this set always lifts the spirits.


----------



## Guest

Very well played.(no wonder)


----------



## Guest

Pugg said:


> I rate it very high.
> Bonynge has a very good understanding of the score, not everybody's cup of tea bit I like it very much.
> Previn is also very good.


Antal Dorati is also very good.There are two recordings.1 London symphony orchestra and 2 the Royal Concertgebouw orchestra.


----------



## deprofundis

right now? Gesualdo madrigal 2 liber 2, than im lisening to George Crumbs madrigals and his makrokomos, i honor his work he a great composer. One of the most important one of the 20 th century.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

traverso said:


> Antal Dorati is also very good.There are two recordings.1 London symphony orchestra and 2 the Royal Concertgebouw orchestra.


I have a real affection for the Concertgebouw version, recorded in a golden acoustic. I used to have it on LP. and I'm not sure I've heard one to surpass it yet.


----------



## Flamme

http://www.radiotunes.com/romantic


----------



## Mahlerian

Beethoven: Symphony No. 6 in F, "Pastoral"
London Philharmonic Orchestra, cond. Tennstedt


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1987.


----------



## Sonata

Enjoying some Mendelssohn: works for cello and pianoforte, on spotify


----------



## Haydn man

Had this disc for many years, you can probably get it secondhand for small money on Amazon
Go on and treat yourself


----------



## Dawood

On Spotify...

I'm currently trying to establish the most enticing reading of the 9 Schubert Symphonies. I hear that Van Immerseel does a historical / scholarly version which is appealing, I mean I want to hear the works like the composer intended but still this









is currently rocking the float boat...


----------



## EDaddy

Vaneyes said:


> Recorded 1992.


What it is? It's too small a picture to read.


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

EDaddy said:


> What it is? It's too small a picture to read.


Corelli - Concerti Grossi, Op. 6 - Roy Goodman, The Brandenburg Consort

Currently listening to: Nikolay Rimsky-Korsakov - May Night (Andrey Chistiakov; Taraschenko; Erasova; Lapina; Pochapsky; Arkhipov; Okolycheva; Gluboky; Reshetniak; Sveshnikov Academic Choir; Bolshoi Theatre Orchestra).









Getting to know some of the all-time Russian classics. Excellent music and recording .


----------



## jim prideaux

Dawood said:


> On Spotify...
> 
> I'm currently trying to establish the most enticing reading of the 9 Schubert Symphonies. I hear that Van Immerseel does a historical / scholarly version which is appealing, I mean I want to hear the works like the composer intended but still this
> 
> View attachment 79009
> 
> 
> is currently rocking the float boat...


after much consideration I recently bought the van Immerseel cycle and cannot recommend it too highly!
yes, historical 'accuracy' might be a major consideration in the interpretation but this does not mean sterility or an 'academic' approach for the sake of it!.......if anything there is a life about the recordings, restoring Schubert's remarkable achievement to him as an individual rather than seeing him as a precursor to Brahms as many appear to have interpreted his music.....well, thats what I think anyway....rant/recommendation over!


----------



## EDaddy

http://postimage.org/

Franz Berwald - Estrella de Soria: Overture: Overture to Estrella de Soria
Helsingborg Symphony Orchestra; Okko Kamu

This overture could well be a coffee substitute and wake all the late risers in the neighborhood at the same time.

On deck: Symphony No. 1 in G minor, "Sinfonie serieuse"


----------



## johnnysc

Mussorgsky/Ravel - Pictures At An Exhibition

Berlin Philharmonic/Karajan


----------



## TurnaboutVox

*Mahler
Symphony No. 6 in A minor*
Tennstedt, LPO [EMI, 1989]


----------



## atsizat

The part between 2:39 and 3:10 makes me drunk without drinking. Is there anyone who feels the same between 2:39 and 3:10? The part between 2:39 and 3:10 gets me high. I lose myself there


----------



## EDaddy

http://postimage.org/

Tubin - Symphony No. 4 in A Major, "Sinfonia lirica"

Wonderful stuff, this. Difficult to describe. Very rich, emotive tapestries. 
Recommended to me by Becca. Paying her recommendation forward.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Mozart - four masses and two motets. Many people quite rightly bemoan the fact that Mozart was unable to complete the Requiem due to his illness but I think abandoning the Great Mass K427 when he was well was equally unfortunate.

Exultate, jubilate K165/158a (1773), Mass in C ["Credo"] K257 (c. 1776), Mass in C ["Coronation"] K317 (1779), Mass in C ["Missa solemnis"] K337 (1780), Mass in C-minor ["Grosse Messe"] K427 (1782-83 - inc.) and Ave verum corpus K618 (1791):


----------



## Eramirez156

*Wiener Philharmoniker Decca box set CD 64*

*Variations, for orchestra, Op. 36: Enigma*
*Edward Elgar*









*Vienna Philharmonic Orchestra*
*Sir Georg Solti *
_
Recorded live 19-22 April 1996_


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1982/3.


----------



## science

One of several interactions with my wife today:

"Are you staying up here or going downstairs?" I ask innocently.

Suspiciously, "Why?"

"Because if you're staying here, I'm playing nice music. But if you're going downstairs, I'm playing interesting music."

Disgustedly, "I'm going downstairs."

With a shrug, "Then I'm playing interesting music."

Hence:


----------



## pmsummer

THE VEIL OF THE TEMPLE
*John Tavener*
English Chamber Orchestra - Orchestra 
Temple Church Choir Choir/Chorus 
David Barnard - Bass
Jeremy Birchall - Basso Profundo
Thomas Guthrie - Baritone
Adrian Peacock - Bass
Patricia Rozario - Soprano
Andrew Rupp - Baritone
Nathan Vale - Tenor
Simon Wall - Tenor 
Stephen Layton - Conductor

_RCA Red Seal_


----------



## Heliogabo

atsizat said:


> The part between 2:39 and 3:10 makes me drunk without drinking. Is there anyone who feels the same between 2:39 and 3:10? The part between 2:39 and 3:10 gets me high. I lose myself there


 Terrific! Do you know who the players are?


----------



## Dawood

jim prideaux said:


> after much consideration I recently bought the van Immerseel cycle and cannot recommend it too highly!
> yes, historical 'accuracy' might be a major consideration in the interpretation but this does not mean sterility or an 'academic' approach for the sake of it!.......if anything there is a life about the recordings, restoring Schubert's remarkable achievement to him as an individual rather than seeing him as a precursor to Brahms as many appear to have interpreted his music.....well, thats what I think anyway....rant/recommendation over!


Sounds reasonable. I tried to listen to Van Immerseel's take on Beethoven's 9 Symphonies (okay, I basically listened to the 7th) and had to stop - it just really didn't work for me. Folk could argue that I've been spoiled by Karajan, but even so, for me personally, Van Immerseel's 7th just didn't sound at all right.


----------



## Mahlerian

Adams: String Quartet
Attacca Quartet









Nice cover, and the work has some fine moments in it. I'd heard a previous recording, but it hadn't grabbed me much.

Schoenberg: Violin Concerto
Hilary Hahn, Swedish Radio Symphony Orchestra, cond. Salonen









A word from the Beethoven of the 20th century.


----------



## Eramirez156

*From Decca Sibelius Great performances box set*

*Symphony No. 5 in E flat major, Op.82
Karelia Suite, Op.11*
*Jean Sibelius*









*London Symphony Orchestra*
*Alexander Gibson*









_Recorded Kingsway Hall, London 9 & 10 February 1959_


----------



## EDaddy

http://postimage.org/

A word from Beethoven himself.

Symphony No. 7 
Carlos Kleiber & The Wieners


----------



## AClockworkOrange

jim prideaux said:


> after much consideration I recently bought the van Immerseel cycle and cannot recommend it too highly!
> yes, historical 'accuracy' might be a major consideration in the interpretation but this does not mean sterility or an 'academic' approach for the sake of it!.......if anything there is a life about the recordings, restoring Schubert's remarkable achievement to him as an individual rather than seeing him as a precursor to Brahms as many appear to have interpreted his music.....well, thats what I think anyway....rant/recommendation over!


I could not agree more, Immerseel's way with Schubert's Symphonies is absolutely phenomenal. Whilst his Beethoven is somewhat eccentric (too much so in places), his Schubert is wonderfully interpreted - energetic and vibrant. It captures the spirit of the music and gives the earlier Symphonies due credit - the Second being a standout for me.

The essay in the set is also quite enlightening - very enjoyable reading indeed behind the recording and some of the choices made.

For whatever it is worth, I'll throw in and second Jim's recommendation whole heartedly.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

*Grażyna Bacewicz
String Quartets 
No. 4 (1951), No. 6 (1960), No. 7 (1965)*
Lutosławski Quartet [Naxos]


----------



## Mahlerian

Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 28 in A, op. 101
Maurizio Pollini


----------



## Blancrocher

Beethoven: Piano Sonatas #11-17 (Gulda)


----------



## opus55

Beethoven middle quartets


----------



## ribonucleic

Shostakovich - Violin Concerto No. 2, Vengerov/Rostropovich











> ... meets Oistrakh's challenge and raises the bar with a performance of emotional extremes, played with a lean intensity that cuts to the bone. If this CD doesn't propel this concerto into the repetoire, nothing will. - Third Ear Guide


----------



## bejart

Karl Ditters von Dittersdorf (1739-1799): String Quartet No.5 in E FLat

Gewandhaus Quartet: Karil Suske and Giorgio Krohner, violins -- Dietmar Hallmann, viola -- Jurnjakob Timm, cello


----------



## science

The "wrong" Karajan Bruckner 8....


----------



## science

Lotta Beethoven on this page....


----------



## bejart

In honor of Beethoven's baptismal day --
Violin Sonata No.5 in F Major, Op.24

Arthur Grumiaux, violin -- Clara Haskil, piano


----------



## D Smith

Sibelius: Symphonies 6 & 7. Karajan/Philharmonia. Really fine readings of both works.


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

I hope to attend the Apollo's Fire concerts of this music to be held over the weekend.


----------



## Pugg

​*In honour of Beethoven:
Piano concerto; 5 Emperor.
Zimmerman/ Bernstein 
*


----------



## starthrower




----------



## Pugg

bejart said:


> Karl Ditters von Dittersdorf (1739-1799): String Quartet No.5 in E FLat
> 
> Gewandhaus Quartet: Karil Suske and Giorgio Krohner, violins -- Dietmar Hallmann, viola -- Jurnjakob Timm, cello


Most of you post brings " I want to have it " in me :lol::tiphat:


----------



## science

I almost got in a fight with my father over this. Apparently he feels about Tchaikovsky how conservatives felt about Schoenberg seventy years ago.

I will accept your pity with gratitude.


----------



## KirbyH

I decided to celebrate Beethoven's birthday to listen to a bunch of Korngold:



























I find it astounding that the 13 year old Korngold wrote something as springy and masterful as the Schauspiel Overture. When I was 13, I was... well, I wasn't writing music like that, or doing much of anything that could be termed as productive. That being said, I love its freshness and already astounding use of the late, great Romantic orchestra. Korngold was so skillful at instrumental combinations from such a young age that I challenge anyone to point out a worthy counterpart. The same goes for Sursum Corda and his music from Violanta, all done masterfully by Chandos and the BBC Philharmonic. I have the CPO box with Werner Andreas Albert and the North German Philharmonic (?) but in general find all of the Chandos stuff to be much better, even if it's not as complete. I happen to love all the Korngold I've heard, but these recordings in particular are very special to me.

I think it's pure luxury casting to have Previn and the London Symphony to play excerpts from the films and the Symphony in F#. I think it's even better that Previn doesn't try to take everything too seriously, instead letting what's incredibly fun music speak for itself. I was listening to the film scores long before I ever saw the films that Korngold scored for, and I think that's perfectly alright. I've nearly worn out the suites from Captain Blood, The Sea Hawk, and so on - great, swashbuckling scores for great, swashbuckling movies. I think it also helps mightily that for so long, the London Symphony has been a film orchestra - I dare say I hear Star Wars in some of these notes. The same applies to the Symphony - it's magnificent, golden-voiced, and tinged with a nostalgia for a time that never really existed.


----------



## Pugg

​
Bizet: Symphony No. 1 in C
Mendelssohn: A Midsummer Night's Dream - Incidental Music


----------



## Pugg

traverso said:


> Antal Dorati is also very good.There are two recordings.1 London symphony orchestra and 2 the Royal Concertgebouw orchestra.


I do have them both, however I like the Bonynge approach very much.:tiphat:


----------



## Pugg

*Mozart ; Masonic music.*
_Werner Krenn/Tom Krausse 
István Kertész_:tiphat:


----------



## Mahlerian

science said:


> I almost got in a fight with my father over this. Apparently he feels about Tchaikovsky how conservatives felt about Schoenberg seventy years ago.
> 
> I will accept your pity with gratitude.


Doubt it was much worse than conservatives feel about Schoenberg now.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Renée Fleming - Verismo*

Catalani:Ne mai dunque avro pace…Ohime! from La Wally

Cilea:O mia cuna fiorita: Gloria
Giordano, U:Tutto tramonta from Fedora
with Arturo Chacón-Cruz and Emma Latis
Nel so amore from Siberia
Leoncavallo:Musette svaria sulla bocca viva (from La Bohème)
Mimi Pinson la biondinetta (from La Bohème)

with Paolo Cautoruccio, Marco Calabrese, Saito Kaoru, Annalisa Dessi, Carlos Gomez, Gilles Armani and Choir

Angioletto, il tuo nome? from Zaza
with Emma Latis
Mascagni:Un dì ero piccina (from Iris)

Ah, il suo nome… Flammen perdonami (from Lodoletta)

Puccini:Senza mamma, o bimbo (from Suor Angelica)
Ore dolci e divine (from La Rondine)
with Saito Kaoru, Lucia Mencaroni, Barbara Vignudelli
Si, mi chiamano Mimi (from La Bohème)
Donde lieta usci (from La Bohème)
with Arturo Chacón-Cruz
Sola, perduta, abbandonata (from Manon Lescaut)
Tu che di gel sei cinta (from Turandot)
with Arturo Chacón-Cruz, Marco Calabrese, Barbara Vignudelli and Choir
Bevo al tuo fresco sorriso (from La Rondine)
with Jonas Kaufmann, Barbara Vignudelli, Paolo Cauteruccio and Choir

Zandonai:Ier della Fabbrica from Conchita


----------



## EDaddy

http://postimage.org/

Anton Bruckner - Symphony No. 7 in E Major, WAB 107 (Sinfonie Nr. 7 E-Dur) 
Leipzig Gewandhaus Orchester; Herbert Blomstedt
Recorded live in concert

If I could pick but only one of Bruckner's symphonies for my desert island retreat, I do believe it would have to be 7. Luckily, I am on a tropical island in the middle of the Pacific and don't have to! :cheers:

Aloha!


----------



## Tsaraslondon

It was Furtwangler's suggestion that he should accompany Schwarzkopf for this all Wolf recital, a first at the Salzburg festival.

"The Wolf songs are so fiendish that perhaps he hadn't reckoned that they would be as difficult to play. I was in very good voice, considering the slow tempi. I'm amazed how I coped, how I managed to keep the Wolf sounds intact, breathing every five words," Schwarzkopf later said. Furtwangler's was "a symphonic approach, a composer's approach, since he was a romantic composer, as well as a conductor, and so when he played wrong notes he immediately did something to put another harmonic change in to make them seem right. We had some right and wrong entries here and there, but it doesn't matter. Furtwangler accompanying was an event, and so one had to do what one could to make it possible. It was service to Wolf, and to music, and a labour of love, that recital. With any other accompanist it matters if he cannot achieve the right tempi, but with Furtwangler it didn't matter."

Furtwangler demanded the piano lid remain open (much to Gerald Moore's rage) and there are times when it does feel as if the piano is competing rather than accompanying, and some of the speeds are quite a bit slower than when she sang the same songs with Moore or other pianists, but the concentration and intensity of both artists is obvious. The ordering of the songs means that Schwarzkopf had to be all smiles one minute and grandly tragic the next, but with her characteristic command of mood and tone colour, her ability to convey fleeting changes of expression in sound, she pulls it off brilliantly.

A great occasion, mercifully preserved on disc.


----------



## Pugg

Just arrived, start listing now:

​
*Gounod: Faust* 
_Sills, Molese, Treigle, Cossa, Bible;
Rudel. 1968
_


----------



## EDaddy

http://postimage.org/app.php

Walton: Cello Concerto
Gregor Piatigorsky; Charles Munch: Boston Symphony Orchestra


----------



## Badinerie

I don't play this work enough really. I think it is often under appreciated.

Last Colin Davis for the week though...time to move on.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Symphony no 5.

The 5th was the first Nielsen I ever heard - as a student at a concert in Newcastle-upon-Tyne. I can't now, I'm afraid, remember the orchestra or conductor, but I was a few months short of my 21st birthday and the symphony absolutely blew me away. A friend bought me for my 21st birthday the old mono Thomas Jensen recording , which was, at the time, the only one available.

Ole Schmidt's trail blazing recordings of the symphonies (originally on Unicorn-Kanchana) came later and still stand up well today. The 5th Symphony, my first exposure to the sound world of Nielsen, might still just be my favourite though; a work of contrasts, fully realised in this stunning performance by Ole Schmidt with the LSO.


----------



## kanishknishar

*Karajan's 1980s*







​Disc 17 - Bruckner's Symphony No. 1 in C minor, WAB 101

The tempi might be slower but the reading is very personal and individualistic. Sounds nothing expect something that Karajan-BPO could produce. The sound style is unique. Thankfully the reading doesn't suffer from awful '80s sound that some of Karajan's records original pressings suffered.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Another round of Mozart sacred works this morning/afternoon along with a toothsome disc of concert arias.

Litaniae Lauretanae K195/186d (1774), Litaniae de venerabili altaris sacramento K243 (1776), Mass in C ["Spauer-Messe"] K258 (c. 1776), Vesperae solennes de Dominica K321 (1779), Vesperae solennes de confessore K339 (1780) and Requiem Mass in D-minor K626 (1791 - inc.):

















"Betracht dies Jerz und frage mich" - extract from Grabmusik K42/35a (1767), "Ah, lo previdi" - "Ah, t'invola agl'occhi miei" K272 (1779), "Misera, dove son!" - "Ah! non so lo che parlo" K369 (1781), "A questo seno deh vieni" - "or che il cieloa me ti rende" K374 (1781), "Bella mia fiamma" - "Resta, o cara" K528 (1787), "Alma grande e nobil care" K578 (1789) and "Vado, ma dove? o Dei!" K583 (1789):


----------



## atsizat




----------



## Pugg

​
*Purcell: Dido and Aeneas*
_Troyanos/ Palmer/ Stilwell.
Raymond Leppard_ conducting


----------



## Blancrocher

Beethoven: Piano Sonatas #18-32 (Gulda)


----------



## Pugg

​
Bennett: Piano Concerto No. 1 & Jazz Calendar
London Symphony Orchestra, Sir Alexander Gibson


----------



## bejart

JS Bach: Prelude and Fugue No.7 in E Flat, BWV 852

Jeno Jando, piano


----------



## bejart

Re: 











Pugg said:


> Most of you post brings " I want to have it " in me :lol::tiphat:


I know that feeling, and too often give into it.


----------



## Jeff W

*In which there is BEETHOVEN!!*

Good morning TC! It has been a hectic past couple of weeks where I've been away from home and now, I am back in my own home as the remodel is nearing completion! Also, I guess I missed Beethoven's birthday, so I'll celebrate on today, which is his baptismal date.









Symphonies No. 5 & 4. Jos van Immerseel conducting Anima Eterna. This set has become my favorite set.


----------



## Pugg

bejart said:


> Re:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know that feeling, and too often give into it.


As long as we are happy and have food on the table, who cares :cheers:


----------



## johnnysc

Beethoven - Cello Sonatas 3,4,5

Lynn Harrell, Vladimir Ashkenazy


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mozart; spiritual arias.
Edith Mathis *


----------



## Biwa

da lontano

Giacinto Scelsi - Mantram
John Cage - Solo for sliding trombone
Karlheinz Stockhausen - Signal zur Invasion I
Luigi Nono - Post-Prae-Ludium per Donau for tuba and live electronics

Mike Svoboda (trombone and tuba)
Holger Stenschke (live electronics)


----------



## jim prideaux

at work and although I have the van Immerseel/Anima Eterna cycle at home I cannot resist listening to their recording of Schubert's 9th on YT........marvellous stuff!


----------



## MrTortoise

Johann Sebastian Bach

Cantata No. 31 'Der Himmel lacht! die Erde jubilieret'
Cantata No. 185 'Barmherziges Herze der ewigen Liebe'
Cantata No. 4 'Christ lag in Todes Banden'

Barbara Schlick, soprano; Kai Wessel, alto; Guy De Mey, tenor; Klaus Mertens, bass
Amsterdam Baroque Orchestra & Choir
Ton Koopman, cond.


----------



## Jeff W

*In which there is more Beethoven*









Going now with the Beethoven Violin Concerto. Christian Tetzlaff plays the violin and David Zinman conducts the Zurich Tonhalle Orchestra. Always liked this one because Mr. Tetzlaff plays Beethoven's cadenza from the piano version of the concerto. Have never understood the cover art for this one though...


----------



## Badinerie

Possibly my favorite Classical lp ever. Or rather the third copy of possibly my favorite Classical lp ever...
I should get it on CD really but I cant bear the thought of not playing the vinyl. Silly person!


----------



## AClockworkOrange

*Robert Simpson: String Quartets 3 & 6 and the String Trio*









My order finally arrived from Hyperion and I am starting off with this volume, containing String Quartets 3 & 6 and the String Trio performed by the Delme Quartet.

There is no reason for starting here beyond the fact that this was an Archive Service order so I thought I'd test this disc first. As is usually the case, a simple test often becomes listening to the whole disc so I'm simply going to dive in from the off


----------



## Pugg

​*Rossini; Stabat Mater.
Malfitano/ Baltsa/Gambill/ Howell*
_Riccrado Muti_ conducting


----------



## Flamme

Interesting...''Neoclassical''??? Anyway, greatly incorporated with one of my fav movies of all time...


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1981, 1974.


----------



## Vaneyes

Jeff W said:


> View attachment 79040
> 
> 
> Going now with the Beethoven Violin Concerto. Christian Tetzlaff plays the violin and David Zinman conducts the Zurich Tonhalle Orchestra. Always liked this one because Mr. Tetzlaff plays Beethoven's cadenza from the piano version of the concerto. *Have never understood the cover art for this one though*...


That was LvB's dog Bonnchance, as remembered by one of the composer's students...so the story goes.


----------



## elgar's ghost

More Mozart for mid-late afternoon listening - two discs of piano music for duet/two pianos and a disc of orchestral dances etc.

Sonata in C K19d (1765), Sonata in D K381/123a (1772), Sonata in B-flat K358/186c (1774), Andante and Five Variations in G K501 (1786), Sonata for Two Pianos in D K448/375a (1781), Sonata in F K497 (1786), Adagio and Allegro in F-Minor for Mechanical Organ - transcr. for piano duet K594 (1790), Sonata in C K521 (1787) and Fantasia in F-minor for Mechanical Organ - transcr. for piano duet K608 (1791):










_Ein musikalischer Spaß_ K522 (1787), Contredanse in C - _"Der Sieg vom Helden Koburg"_ K587 (1789), Contredanse in D - _"Das Donnerwetter"_ K534 (1788), Contredanse in C - _"La Bataille"_ K 535 (1788), 6 German Dances K567 (1788), Quadlibet in G - _"Galimathias musicum"_ K32 (1766), March no. 1 in D K335/320a (1779), Contredanse in G - _"Les filles malicieuses"_ K610 (1791), Contredanse in E-flat - _"Il Trionfo delle Donne"_ K607/605a (1791), German Dance in C - _"Der Leyerer"_ K611 (1791) and 3 German Dances K605 (1791):


----------



## Vaneyes

EDaddy said:


> What it is? It's too small a picture to read.


Rene Fleming's, "Steppin' Out on Broadway".


----------



## pmsummer

CYPRIOT ADVENT ANTIPHONS
*Anonymous C.1390*
Huelgas Ensemble
Paul Van Nevel - director

_Deutsche Harmonia Mundi_


----------



## Pugg

​
*Strauss, R: Der Rosenkavalier*

_Renée Fleming_ (Marschallin), Franz Hawlata (Baron Ochs), _Sophie Koch_ (Octavian), _Diana Damrau_ (Sophie), _Jonas Kaufmann_ (The Italian Tenor), Franz Grundheber (Faninal), Jane Henschel (Annina), Wolfgang Ablinger-Sperrhacke (Valzacchi), Irmgard Vilsmaier (Marianne)

Muncher Philharmonic, _Christian Thielemann_


----------



## Badinerie

^^^ Have that Opera on Blu ray Pretty dang good!


----------



## Tsaraslondon

There's a lot of fun to be had out of this gloriously over the top disc of Christmas pops. Douglas Gamley's arrangements are pure delight, particularly a wittily sparkling _Twelves days of Christmas_. Sutherland is in great vocal form, sprinkling trills and spectacular top notes all over proceedings, like diamantine fairy dust.

On the other hand, this comes from a time when her diction was at its mushiest, and it's often quite hard to work out what she's singing, even when the carol or song is a familiar one. At times, also she over indulges her penchant for droopy portamenti, particularly noticeable in "In It Came Upon the Midnight Clear", which emerges almost as a series of vague vowel sounds, hardly a single note hit cleanly and purely.

Still, that slight caveat aside, the fabulous voice is in splendid shape, and this album joins the Leontyne Price and Elisabeth Schwarzkopf Christmas Albums as ones to enjoy at this time of year, especially for those with a sweet tooth, though you might be advised not to play them all at one go.


----------



## kanishknishar

Jeff W said:


> Good morning TC! It has been a hectic past couple of weeks where I've been away from home and now, I am back in my own home as the remodel is nearing completion! Also, I guess I missed Beethoven's birthday, so I'll celebrate on today, which is his baptismal date.
> 
> View attachment 79030
> 
> 
> Symphonies No. 5 & 4. Jos van Immerseel conducting Anima Eterna. This set has become my favorite set.


Might I suggest something a little less.... obvious, tired and unremarkable?

If you're a fan of large scale works, have a listen to:
"Funeral cantata on the Death of Emperor Joseph II",
"Cantata on the Accession of Emperor Leopold II", 
his underrated Mass in C, 
the supreme transcription of the Violin Concerto for Piano and Orchestra (Op. 61a)

Songs:
25 Scottish songs. An die ferne Geliebte, Op. 98 _[If only for historical reasons!]
_
Or alternatively go in the chamber direction:
String Trios, Op. 9, 
Trio for piano, flute and bassoon, WoO 9, 
Sextet for clarinets, horns, and bassoons, Op. 71.
Thirty-two Variations on an Original Theme, WoO 80

Plenty to be found!


----------



## Gouldanian

Gulda's interpretation of Mozart's Piano Concerto No. 20


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1964 - '67.


----------



## Blancrocher

Honegger: Orchestral Works (Lopez-Cobos)


----------



## Stirling

Yes! Yes! Yes! (since the board what 15 characters)


----------



## D Smith

Still in a Beethoven mood after the birthday fest so I listened to Symphonies 5-8 from the 1963 Karajan set. The only miss was Symphony No. 6 which HVK brought no life to. The recording is also odd in places with the winds shrill in spots. However he nailed the storm section. I'll be sticking with Bohm for the 6th though. The rest of the symphonies are among my top 3 favorite recordings of those works.


----------



## GreenMamba

Bartok SQs, Tokyo Quartet. Australian label budget re-release.


----------



## MrTortoise

Ludwig van Beethoven

String Trio in E-flat, Op. 3

Adaskin String Trio


----------



## Selby

Ligeti

Violin Concerto (1992)
Frank Peter Zimmerman


----------



## DiesIraeCX

My listening/watching for tonight, for Beethoven's birthday!

*Ludwig van Beethoven* (245 years young): _String Quartet #14 in C# Minor, Opus 131_ (Alban Berg Quartet)

Not my first choice for this string quartet, that honor goes the Takács Quartet, but I'll enjoy watching the Alban Berg Quartet playing the ever-mysterious, enigmatic, and expressive String Quartet #14 in C# Minor. If hard pressed to choose Beethoven's _absolute _magnum opus, Op. 131 would be a fine choice.


----------



## EDaddy

http://postimage.org/

Granville Bantock: Pagan Symphony
Royal Philharmonic Orchestra; Vernon Handley

Outstanding all the way around.


----------



## elgar's ghost

I'm offline for most of the evening so I'll post my night-time listening now - Mozart's early symphonies discs 1 & 2 (including one which was probably by his old man...).

No. 1 in E-flat K16 (1764), no. 4 in D K19 (1765), Un-numbered symphony in F Anh. 223/19a (1765), no. 5 in B-flat K22 (1765), no. 6 in F K43 (1767), no. 7 in G K45 (1768), Symphony in G - "Neue Lambacher", now attributed to Leopold Mozart (1776 or 1777), no. 7a in G - "Alte Lambacher" Anh. 221/45a (1766-67), "no. 55" in B-flat Anh. 214/45b (1768), no. 8 in D K48 (1768), Minuet in A K(6)61g no. 1 (1769), no. 9 in C K73/75a (1769 or 1770) and no. 10 in G K74 (1770):


----------



## Blancrocher

Berg/Stravinsky: Chamber Symphony, Dumbarton Oaks, etc. (Boulez); Stravinsky: Symphonies (Strav. cond.)


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 2009.


----------



## Vaneyes

D Smith said:


> Still in a Beethoven mood after the birthday fest so I listened to Symphonies 5-8 from the 1963 Karajan set. The only miss was Symphony No. 6 which HVK brought no life to. The recording is also odd in places with the winds shrill in spots. However he nailed the storm section. I'll be sticking with Bohm for the 6th though. The rest of the symphonies are among my top 3 favorite recordings of those works.


You may find the HvK '76 "Pastoral" is competition for Bohm, particularly with 2003 remastering. This double grandly supplements the '63 box. :tiphat:


----------



## SiegendesLicht

*J.S. Bach* - Cello Suites No.1-6 BWV 1007-1012, performed by Ralph Kirshbaum, on YouTube.


----------



## Mahlerian

Stravinsky: Soldier's Tale
Tanglewood Music Center Fellows
Narration by John Harbison (Narrator), Elliott Carter (Soldier), and Milton Babbitt (The Devil)

Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances
Tanglewood Music Center Orchestra, cond. Asbury


----------



## jim prideaux

Sibelius 2nd and 4th Symphonies performed by Oramo and the CBSO...


----------



## atsizat




----------



## Eramirez156

*Reminiscence of the Norwegian Mountains 
Foot-Race 
Play of the Elves*
*Franz Berwald*









*Gävle Symphony Orchestra*
*Petri Sakari*


----------



## atsizat




----------



## ribonucleic

Happy birthday, Herr Beethoven.


----------



## Selby

Saariaho

Amers (1992, cello concerto)
Jakob Kullberg


----------



## Alfacharger

Last night on the mini series "Childhood's End", the Earth was destroyed while Vaughan Williams' "The Lark Ascending" played. So I pulled out this CD.










Then some MacDowell on the original "Our Musical Past" Library of Congress CD.


----------



## johnnysc

Beethoven - Piano Concerto Nos. 1 & 3

Leon Fleisher

Cleveland Orchestra/Szell


----------



## AClockworkOrange

*Bach to Boult... *groan**








The terrible pun in the title is the only thing to groan at as I listen to CDs 1 & 2 from this boxed set - JS Bach's Brandenburg Concertos with the London Philharmonic.

The booklet has an interesting reflection on Boult's approach - the conductor quoted as saying that he was tired of _"chopped up Bach"_ - referring to an example of a performance which inspired him - Fritz Steinbach & the London Symphony Orchestra from 1904. The use of modern instrumentation, and the absence of HIP pandering and posturing is frankly refreshing.

What are becoming Boult's hallmarks for me - superb orchestral balance, clarity and a thorough understanding of the music are present as ever and prevent the performances become overwrought, leaden and messy.

These performances have a great deal of beauty and whilst not the swiftest, maintain Boult's gift for gauging the tempo of a piece and maintaining forward momentum - and making it sound effortless.

I paid in the region of £10 for this set and it has proven to be one of the best bargains I have found in quite some time (ranking alongside another 2015 purchase I treasure dearly - _Gunter Wand: The Great Recordings_).


----------



## Heliogabo

Symphonies 8 and 5.
Sir Simon Rattle conducts the WPO.


----------



## MrTortoise

Alexander Scriabin

Mazurkas, Op. 3

Maria Lettberg, piano


----------



## deprofundis

Im lisening to *Schoenberg* also spelled *schonberg*, his chamber symphony no 2 on naxos is one of the best Schoenberg work i seen orchestratred by robert craft , why do i like this one because this is Schoenberg easy lisening there are no odd surrealism here just plain standard in forms classical.I love it

Your a newbie to Schoenberg crazy world of serrialism and oddity, the easiest way to lisen to this composer his this opus, than after attack la nuit transfigurée ect...le pierrot lunaire is for Advanced into classical chance are you will hate it, same goes whit gurrelieder.

:tiphat:


----------



## MrTortoise

Felix Mendelssohn

Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings in d minor
Violin Concerto in d minor, posth.

Martha Argerich, piano
Gidon Kremer, violin
Orpheus Chamber Orchestra

First time hearing both these works. The Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings is a fun piece played with all the fire and energy you would expect from Kremer and Argerich. The d minor Violin concerto, well, if you are looking for something to rival the e minor, don't bother. This caught my eye during a Spotify search since the Kremer/Argerich Beethoven sonatas are getting some attention in the thread. I'm sure those are a treat!


----------



## Pugg

​
Debussy:
"Images for Orchestra" (October 27, 1958 New York, St. George Hotel),
"Pavane for a Dead Princess" (February 2, 1968 New York, Philharmonic Hall),
"Ma mere l'Oye" (February 1965 1, the 16th New York, Manhattan Center)
New York Philharmonic


----------



## Pugg

elgars ghost said:


> More Mozart for mid-late afternoon listening - two discs of piano music for duet/two pianos and a disc of orchestral dances etc.
> 
> Sonata in C K19d (1765), Sonata in D K381/123a (1772), Sonata in B-flat K358/186c (1774), Andante and Five Variations in G K501 (1786), Sonata for Two Pianos in D K448/375a (1781), Sonata in F K497 (1786), Adagio and Allegro in F-Minor for Mechanical Organ - transcr. for piano duet K594 (1790), Sonata in C K521 (1787) and Fantasia in F-minor for Mechanical Organ - transcr. for piano duet K608 (1791):


I use to play these works with my piano teacher.
Now years later, once in a while I visit her and we still do .


----------



## MrTortoise

Alexander Scriabin

Mazurkas, Op. 25
Waltz for piano in A-flat, Op. 38
Mazurkas, Op. 40
Quasi-valse for piano in F, Op. 47

Maria Lettberg, piano

The Op. 3 mazurkas were so good I had to listen to some more Scriabin!


----------



## starthrower




----------



## Pugg

​From the same Bernstein box
*Beethoven; Emperor concerto.
Serkin *


----------



## helenora

*Nicola Porpora "Or che d'orrido verno", Magnificat* and *Salve Regina*


----------



## EDaddy

http://postimage.org/

Mendelssohn: Symphony #5 In D Minor, Op. 107, "Reformation" 
Ashkenazy & co.

A strong reading.


----------



## Pugg

*Handel: Messiah* Disc two 
Helen Donath, Anna Reynolds, Stuart Burrows, Donald McIntyre
John Alldis Choir, London Philharmonic Orchestra, Karl Richter


----------



## EDaddy

http://postimage.org/

Mozart: Symphony #31 In D, K 297, "Paris"
Charles Mackerras: Prague Chamber Orchestra

One of my very favorite Mozart Symphonies! 
Alas, such a short one.


----------



## kanishknishar

Rihm's Fremde Szenen and Piano Trio - exploring different types of sounds and sound worlds which Rihm successfully and sometimes effortlessly creates with his works.


----------



## MrTortoise

Martha Argerich, piano

Robert Schumann: Sonata in g minor, Op. 22
Frederick Chopin: Scherzo No. 3 in c-sharp minor, Op. 39, Barcarolle in F-sharp, Op. 60
Johannes Brahms: Two Rhapsodies, Op. 79
Serge Prokoviev: Toccata, Op. 11
Maurice Ravel: Jeux d'eau
Franz Liszt: Hungarian Rhapsody No. 6 in D-flat


----------



## EDaddy

http://postimage.org/

Shostakovich: Piano Concerto #1 In C Minor, Op. 35 
I Musici de Montreal; Maxim Shostachovich (cond); Dmitri Shostachovich, Jr. (piano); James Thompson (trumpet)

On deck:


http://postimage.org/app.php

Schubert - Symphony No. 1 in D major, D. 82
Schubert: The Complete Symphonies
Anima Eterna Brugge; Jos van Immerseel

Just acquired a copy of this cycle based on Jim Prideaux's recommendation and ClockworkOrange's second. Looking forward! Going to start with Symphony 1 and work my way to 9... eventually.


----------



## MrTortoise

John Adams

Gnarly Buttons (I The Perilous Shore; II ***-down (Mad Cow); III Put Your Loving Arms Around Me)

Michael Collins, clarinet
London Sinfonietta
John Adams, cond.


----------



## KenOC

MrTortoise said:


> John Adams
> 
> Gnarly Buttons (I The Perilous Shore; II ***-down (Mad Cow); III Put Your Loving Arms Around Me)


Love this piece! A thinly disguised clarinet chamber concerto. Great stuff, with the whole cow. So this site doesn't like the word "***"? Guess not (a garden tool for chopping soil and removing weeds...)


----------



## MrTortoise

KenOC said:


> Love this piece! A thinly disguised clarinet chamber concerto. Great stuff, with the whole cow.


Agreed, my favorite movement is 'Put your Loving Arms Around Me'. Something about it that I find especially musically satisfying.

If you are interested in some more classical cow check out Garland Hirchi's Cows:


----------



## Pugg

*Aafje Heynis 1924-2016 Rest in peace*

​News just got in:

* Aafje Heynis* passed away at the age off 92 years


----------



## Pugg

​
*Donizetti: Anna Bolena
*
_Dame Joan Sutherland_ (Anna Bolena), Samuel Ramey (Enrico VIII), Susanne Mentzer (Giovanna Seymour), Jerry Hadley (Lord Riccardo Percy) & Bernadette Manca di Nissa (Smeton)

_Richard Bonynge
_
Recorded: Walthamstow, February 1987


----------



## AClockworkOrange

EDaddy said:


> Shostakovich: Piano Concerto #1 In C Minor, Op. 35
> I Musici de Montreal; Maxim Shostachovich (cond); Dmitri Shostachovich, Jr. (piano); James Thompson (trumpet)
> 
> On deck:
> 
> 
> 
> Schubert - Symphony No. 1 in D major, D. 82
> Schubert: The Complete Symphonies
> Anima Eterna Brugge; Jos van Immerseel
> 
> Just acquired a copy of this cycle based on Jim Prideaux's recommendation and ClockworkOrange's second. Looking forward! Going to start with Symphony 1 and work my way to 9... eventually.


You are in for a treat Edaddy, this is a wonderful cycle.

This is the set that made the 'HIP' approach 'click' (for want of a better term) for me.

I hope you enjoy Immerseel's Schubert as much as I and (I hope I am not commenting out of turn) Jim Prideaux does


----------



## Pugg

*Just arrived: 114 discs*

*Alfred Brendel: The Complete Philips Recordings
also includes recordings made for Decca, Deutsche Grammophon and EMI
*

​
*Mozart*: Ch'io mi scordi di te; Jessye Norman, Sylvia McNair, 
Academy of St. Martin-in-the-Fields 
Sir Neville Marriner


----------



## Blancrocher

Mahler: Symphony 6 (Boulez)


----------



## TurnaboutVox

Pugg said:


> *Alfred Brendel: The Complete Philips Recordings
> also includes recordings made for Decca, Deutsche Grammophon and EMI
> *


Wow, impressive, Pugg. I bet you can't wait to get into that. But no Turnabout Vox recordings? 

Current listening:
*

Hindemith
String Quartet No. 1 in C, Op. 2
String Quartet No. 4, Op. 22*
Amar Quartet [Naxos, 2015]

The best modern reading of the important Op 22 quartet I have heard yet, but here the Brahms, Dvorak and Debussy - influenced Op 2 is also a sheer delight. As always, Naxos's chamber music recording is very good.


----------



## Pugg

TurnaboutVox said:


> Wow, impressive, Pugg. I bet you can't wait to get into that. But no Turnabout Vox recordings?


I have not found one yet, to excite to explore this box but my first impression says no, never mind I have that one on Brilliant classic.
On topic;

​
JOSEPH HAYDN
Symphony in C major, Hob. I:82 "The Bear" • Symphony in G minor, Hob. I:83 "The Hen" •


----------



## jim prideaux

EDaddy said:


> http://postimage.org/
> 
> Shostakovich: Piano Concerto #1 In C Minor, Op. 35
> I Musici de Montreal; Maxim Shostachovich (cond); Dmitri Shostachovich, Jr. (piano); James Thompson (trumpet)
> 
> On deck:
> 
> 
> http://postimage.org/app.php
> 
> Schubert - Symphony No. 1 in D major, D. 82
> Schubert: The Complete Symphonies
> Anima Eterna Brugge; Jos van Immerseel
> 
> Just acquired a copy of this cycle based on Jim Prideaux's recommendation and ClockworkOrange's second. Looking forward! Going to start with Symphony 1 and work my way to 9... eventually.


will be really interested in your comments-keep us informed over the next few days please!


----------



## ribonucleic

Pugg said:


> Alfred Brendel: The Complete Philips Recordings


There aren't many pianists who would be worth hearing 116 CDs of, but Brendel is one of them. Congratulations.


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

ribonucleic said:


> There aren't many pianists who would be worth hearing 116 CDs of, but Brendel is one of them. Congratulations.


and Horowitz .

Recent listening: Ludwig van Beethoven - Piano Sonata No. 8 in C minor, 'Pathétique'; Piano Sonata No. 21 in C Major, 'Waldstein'; Piano Sonata No. 32 in C minor (Boris Giltburg).









I really like Giltberg's interpretations - very graceful and almost 'elegant', without compromising Beethoven's power. Sounds strange, but he makes it work . Here a small interview with him:






Maurice André - Le Meilleur de Moi-Même' - including F. J. Haydn's and N. Hummel's excellent trumpet concertos.









Excellent, bright and warm tone by the master. The CD also includes works by Bach - Brandenburg Concertos, 'Jesu, Joy of Man's Desiring', Charpentier - Te Deum, Korsakov's Flight of the Bumblebee, among others.


----------



## Pugg

​*Grieg: Peer Gynt.*
Elly Ameling soprano.
Edo de Waart conducting


----------



## Biwa

Sally Beamish (b. 1956)

The Singing, concerto for accordion and orchestra (2006)
A Cage of Doves (2007) for orchestra
Under the Wing of the Rock - version for alto saxophone and strings (2006/2008)
Reckless (2012) for chamber orchestra
Trumpet Concerto (2003)

James Crabb (accordion)
Branford Marsalis (alto saxophone)
Håkan Hardenberger (trumpet)
Royal Scottish National Orchestra
National Youth Orchestra of Scotland (in Trumpet Concerto)
Martyn Brabbins (conductor)


----------



## elgar's ghost

Continuing with Mozart's early symphonies today, along with a disc of piano variations.

Symphony "no. 42" in F K75 (1771), "no. 43" in F K76/42a (1767), "no. 44" in D K81/73l (1770), no. 11 in D K84/73q (1770), "no. 45" in D K95/73n (1770), "no. 46" in C K96/111b (1771), "no. 47" in D K97/73m (1770), no. 12 in G K110/75b (1771), no. 13 in F K112 (1771), no. 14 in A K114 (1771) and no. 15 in G K124 (1772):










Variations on a Dutch Theme by C.E. Graaf K24 (1766), Variations on "Willem von Nassau" K25 (1766), Variations on "Mia caro Adone" from "La fiera di Venezia" by Salieri K180/173c (1773), Variations on a Minuet by J.C. Fischer K179/189a (1774) and Variations on the Romance "Je suis Lindor" by A.L. Baudron from Beaumarchais's "Le barbier de Séville" K354/299a (1778):


----------



## Pugg

​
Symphony No. 3 in A minor, Op. 44

Royal Liverpool Philharmonic Orchestra, Vasily Petrenko


----------



## AClockworkOrange

A Brahmsian listening session with just a dash of Schonberg...






















​


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1970. Essential.


----------



## Vasks

*Hindemith - The Long Christmas Dinner (Wergo CD)*


----------



## Biwa

Fortuna Scherzosa

Johann Ulich (1677-1741) 
Ihr hellen Sterne des Glücks

Philipp Heinrich Erlebach (1657-1714) 
Des Glückes Spiele, betrügen viele
Geduld kann überwinden, will sich das Unglück finden
Mein Sehnen ist gestillt, und mein Wunsch nun erfüllt

Georg Philipp Telemann (1681-1761) 
Fortuna Scherzosa
Amor heißt mich freudig lachen
Hoffnung

Johann Philipp Krieger (1629-1727) 
An die Einsamkeit

Ina Siedlaczek (soprano)
Hamburger Ratsmusik


----------



## Pugg

​
*Puccini: La Bohème*

_Mirella Freni _(Mimi), _Luciano Pavarotti _(Rodolfo), Nicolai Ghiaurov (Colline), Elizabeth Harwood (Musetta), Rolando Panerai (Marcello), Gianni Maffeo (Schaunard), Michel Sénéchal (Alcindoro/Benoit), Gernot Pietsch (Parpignol), Hans-Dieter Appelt (Sergente dei doganieri), Hans-Dietrich Pohl (Un doganiere)

Chorus of German Opera Berlin, Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra, _Herbert von Karajan_


----------



## DiesIraeCX

*Ludwig van Beethoven*: _Piano Sonatas #15 "Pastoral" and #30_ (*Wilhelm Backhaus* - 26 March 1884 - 5 July 1969)

Wonderful playing. Live in Berlin, 1969.


----------



## Heliogabo

I'm so impressed with this Diabelli variations played by Igor Levit. He's young but a highly accomplished and amazing pianist. I'm that impressed that I cannot explore the Golbergs and the Rzewski yet, because I have been listening only to the Diabellis. They have a kind of hypnotizing quality over me.


----------



## Stirling

Debussy "nocturnes" - https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Herbert_von_Karajan


----------



## elgar's ghost

Vasks said:


> *Hindemith - The Long Christmas Dinner (Wergo CD)*
> 
> View attachment 79072


One of the few Hindemith works I'm still after - I'll have to pull the trigger one of these days but I'm unsure whether to buy this with the German text or the recording on Bridge in English.


----------



## PJaye

Various pieces from the ML lutebook. Elizabeth Kenny - Lute


----------



## Vaneyes

Blancrocher said:


> View attachment 79057
> 
> 
> Mahler: Symphony 6 (Boulez)


You read my mind. Recorded 1994.


----------



## Blancrocher

Mahler: Kindertotenlieder, etc. (Hampson/Bernstein)


----------



## Stirling

R Strauss Sonatina for Winds No. 1 in F


----------



## ribonucleic

Poulenc - Ballet Suites, Jean-Pierre Armengaud (piano)











> Although it is unusual to hear these ballet suites performed on the piano, it is often a requirement for a piano score for a projected ballet to be offered before a 'finished' orchestral version is developed. In this way the music can be accepted, approved and choreography and rehearsals begun as quickly as possible. ... A most entrancing album played with verve and sensitivity to Poulenc's individual idiom. - musicweb-international.com


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

Nikolay Rimsky-Korsakov - May Night (Andrey Chistiakov; Tarashenko, Erasova, Lapina, Pochapsky, Arkhipov, Okolycheva, Gluboky, Reshetniak; Sveshnikov Academic Choir; Bolshoi Theatre Orchestra).









That's it, Korsakov is my favourite opera composer . Wagner is another great, but I somehow find Korsakov's operas more accessible. Brilliant instrumentation, melody, use of the choir and vivid musical descriptions of the tales and legends described in the libretto.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

*Britten
Variations on a theme of Frank Bridge, Op. 10
Simple Symphony, Op. 4
Lachrymae, op. 48a
Two Portraits for String Orchestra (1930)
Elegy for Strings (1928)*
Camerata Nordica, Terje Tonnesen; Catherine Bullock, Viola [BIS, 2013]

Part of an ongoing effort to get to know the music of Britten, this is my new disc this week, and very impressive it is too. Illuminating and vivid performances.


----------



## Stirling

7th Sym L. van Beethoven - Norrington


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 2011 at Henry Wood Hall, London. Recording Engineer: Simon Eadon.










Simon Eadon discography:

http://www.discogs.com/artist/902732-Simon-Eadon?page=1


----------



## Art Rock

For the male voice, I'm used to DFD and orchestral versions. This is surprisingly good as well.


----------



## Vaneyes

ribonucleic said:


> Poulenc - Ballet Suites, Jean-Pierre Armengaud (piano)
> 
> View attachment 79077


A blossoming artist at age 72, Jean-Pierre Armengaud. Also worth noting, his Roussel (Naxos). :tiphat:

Bio:

http://www.naxos.com/person/Jean_Pierre_Armengaud/144383.htm


----------



## Vaneyes

Art Rock said:


> View attachment 79081
> 
> 
> For the male voice, I'm used to DFD and orchestral versions. This is surprisingly good as well.


I like that album and his Schumann. My current favorite songster, on the heels of Hampson and Quasthoff. :tiphat:


----------



## Dr Johnson

No. 1


----------



## jim prideaux

not sure if it belongs on this thread but have begun listening to my recent acquisition-ECM New Series album by Trio Mediaeval entitled 'Folk Songs', an album of Norwegian traditional songs arranged for voices and percussion........irrespective of whether I am in the right place or not this is simply stunning!


----------



## Vaneyes

Symphony No. 4.


----------



## Stirling

B-A-C-H The Little Fugue in G - Lehotka


----------



## Stirling

R Strauss - DQ - Boult/Du Pre/New Philharmonia Orchestra


----------



## Stirling

jim prideaux said:


> not sure if it belongs on this thread but have begun listening to my recent acquisition-ECM New Series album by Trio Mediaeval entitled 'Folk Songs', an album of Norwegian traditional songs arranged for voices and percussion........irrespective of whether I am in the right place or not this is simply stunning!


 it seems like a couple of us do.


----------



## ribonucleic

Shostakovich - Symphony No. 8 (Mravinsky-1982)


----------



## Blancrocher

Elgar: Cello Concerto, Sea Pictures (Du Pre/Baker/Barbirolli)


----------



## Stirling

Berg: 3 Orchestral Pieces


----------



## jim prideaux

Schubert-3rd,5th and 1st Symphonies performed by van Immerseel/Anima Eterna.....


----------



## Badinerie

Taking it easy...


----------



## Haydn man

The "Scottish"Symphony from this set.
I like this set but prefer other versions of most of them. Muti would be my preferred choice here


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1987 - '89.


----------



## AClockworkOrange

*Honegger: Liturgique - HVK & BP*








*Honegger's Third Symphony* - _Liturgique_, being performed by Karajan & the Berliner Philharmoniker - my introduction to both the work and it's Composer following the very rewarding Saturday Symphony series.


----------



## Eramirez156

*Concerto for Orchestra*
*Bela Bartok*

*Variations on a Hungarian Folksong, "The Peacock"*
*Zoltan Kodaly*









*Boston Symphony Orchestra*
*Erich Leinsdorf*


----------



## jim prideaux

Officium-Hilliards and Jan Garbarek


----------



## science




----------



## EDaddy

AClockworkOrange said:


> You are in for a treat Edaddy, this is a wonderful cycle.
> 
> This is the set that made the 'HIP' approach 'click' (for want of a better term) for me.
> 
> I hope you enjoy Immerseel's Schubert as much as I and (I hope I am not commenting out of turn) Jim Prideaux does


All I can say is WOW. You guys were not kidding! For one Jos van Immerseel's tempos are _spot on_. An example being the allegro ma non troppo section the 9th (Yes I know,_ I know_.. I cheated and had to take a peak at the last chapter of the book to see how the story ends! Couldn't help myself). As for tempo, I find that too many conductors take the allegro ma non troppo at too brisk of a clip and as a result, the impact of 16th note staccato horn stabs is lost. Case in point: The Living Stereo reissue of Munch and the BSO's classic reading. And the attention to every detail of Schubert's scores is truly a wonder to behold. I am hearing his first and second symphonies like never before here. It's as if a veil has been lifted and a whole new dimension to these magnificent scores gets to shine through in an entirely new way for the first time! Truly a _magnificent set._

One of so many reasons why I love this board (and my wallet hates it)! A tip of my hat to both you and Mr. Prideaux. Outstanding recommendation!! :tiphat:

There will be many hours of future enjoyment and discovery here to be certain.


----------



## Badinerie

Found this in me shed. Not bad either!


----------



## Blancrocher

Debussy: Etudes (Uchida)


----------



## johnnysc

Dvorak - Symphony No. 2

Scottish National Orchestra/Jarvi


----------



## Mahlerian

Mahler: Symphony No. 3 in D minor
Ortun Wenkel (mezzo-soprano), London Philharmonic Orchestra and Choir, cond. Tennstedt









Listening to the scherzo of this magnificent work, I am always reminded of the words of Mahler's friend and another great composer, in reference to the posthorn trio: "at first with the divided high violins, then, even more beautiful if possible, with the horns."


----------



## EDaddy

Pugg said:


> ​
> *Puccini: La Bohème*
> 
> _Mirella Freni _(Mimi), _Luciano Pavarotti _(Rodolfo), Nicolai Ghiaurov (Colline), Elizabeth Harwood (Musetta), Rolando Panerai (Marcello), Gianni Maffeo (Schaunard), Michel Sénéchal (Alcindoro/Benoit), Gernot Pietsch (Parpignol), Hans-Dieter Appelt (Sergente dei doganieri), Hans-Dietrich Pohl (Un doganiere)
> 
> Chorus of German Opera Berlin, Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra, _Herbert von Karajan_


My favorite La Bohème hands down.


----------



## pmsummer

*Anonymous 4 and Eagle Rare. Comfort, my people.*










A STAR IN THE EAST
_Medieval Hungarian Christmas Music_
*Anonymous 4*

_Harmonia Mundi _


----------



## Eramirez156

pmsummer said:


> A STAR IN THE EAST
> _Medieval Hungarian Christmas Music_
> *Anonymous 4*
> 
> _Harmonia Mundi _


A great pairing.


----------



## Biwa

Pablo Neruda : The Poet Sings

Cary Ratcliff (b.1953)
Ode to Common Things (1996/2014)

Shawn Kirchner ((b.1970)
Tu sangre en la mia Soneto 53 (2009/2014)
Tu voz Soneto 52 (2007)

Donald Grantham (b.1947)
La canción desesperada (2005, rev.2014)

Conspirare (vocal ensemble)
Conspirare Chamber Players
Craig Hella Johnson (conductor)


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1972/3.


----------



## MrTortoise

Jean Sibelius

Symphony No. 6 in d minor, Op. 104
Symphony No. 7 in C, Op. 105
Two movements from the Kerelia Suite, Op. 11
Valse triste, Op. 44/1
Finlandia, Op. 26
The Swan of Tuonela, Op. 22 No. 2
Incidental music for King Christian II, Op. 27
The Bard, Op. 64
Tapiola, Op. 112

Bournemouth Symphony Orchestra
Paavo Berglund, cond.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

*Koechlin
Les Quatuors N°1 Op. 51 et N°2 Op. 57*
Ardeo Quartet [AR RE-SE, 2007]

Very French, refined and wistful in tone, these have a sort of "fin du 19ème siècle" feel as if Koechlin knows that a new world is just around the corner, but if he can he'll stave it off for a while yet. Very beautiful indeed.


----------



## ribonucleic

EDaddy said:


> My favorite La Bohème hands down.


The best.

(Though the two leads look like Vulcans on that cover.)


----------



## Vaneyes

ribonucleic said:


> The best.
> 
> (Though the two leads look like Vulcans on that cover.)


"Not quite."


----------



## EDaddy

http://postimage.org/

A very exciting Prokofiev Piano Concerto #3. 
Santiago plays his haunches off with great support.


----------



## ribonucleic

Handel - Music for the Royal Fireworks, Le Concert des Nations/Jordi Savall











> The Fireworks Music is played with the same sonic brilliance and virtuoso ensemble technique-and with the same infectious spirit. The sound is nothing less than exemplary, a tribute to Pierre Verany who oversaw the original production. - Classics Today, 10/10


----------



## science




----------



## pmsummer

WEIHNACHTSMUSIK DES BAROCK
_Baroque Christmas Music_
*Bach - Handel - Purcell - Corelli - Torelli - Praetorius - Heinichen - Schmelzer - Schein - Vivaldi*
Ludwig Güttler Brass Ensemble
Ludwig Güttler - direcor

_Delta Music_, GDR


----------



## Selby

Schubert

Piano Sonata (18) in G major, D 894 (1826)
Brendel


----------



## johnnysc

Christmas With Mozart

Vienna Boys Choir

Boston Pops - Symphony/Fiedler


----------



## Alfacharger

Strange bedfellows tonight.

Cherubini










Steiner


----------



## Guest

The newest installment from this amazing quartet. Their quiet playing has the purity and sweetness of the Quartetto Italiano, but the vigorous parts are more driven. Superb sound.


----------



## EDaddy

http://postimage.org/app.php

Gave 1 & 2 a listen yesterday. Best 1 & 2 I have yet heard. Then last night I checked 9. Equally as outstanding. This morning it was the unfinished 8th... yet another winner.

Now it's backwards to #3. Will keep you all posted.


----------



## science

Hat tip to scratchgolf.


----------



## Weston

I am off work for an entire week! Free at last, I celebrate with a little deep listening and catching up on likes for this thread.

*Schubert: Sonata for Violin and Piano in A, D. 574, Op. Posth. 162*
Alexander Schneider & Peter Serkin










For shame, to post such bargain basement album selections. The performances are top notch though, if a bit old school. This lively piece is trying to perk me up after way too long working overtime.

*Brahms: Pieces for Piano, Op. 119 (Intermezzo in B minor, Intermezzo in E minor, Intermezzo in C major, Rhapsody in E flat major)
*Gerhard Oppitz, piano










I did a little research on the term "Intermezzo" not really knowing what it means. It turns out to be about as ambiguous as you can get. I imagine composers sitting around at a bar playing a drinking game to see who could come up with the most meaningless, least programmatic generic title for a musical piece. Intermezzo, Prelude and Étude surely would come out on top.

Of this set the Rhapsody stands out in all its meandering majesty. The Intermezzos make a great anticipatory warm up for it, though I know they were likely not meant to be played in sequence.

*Haydn: String Quartet No. 12 in C Major, Op. 9, No. 1, Hob.III:19*
Festetics Quartet










It's always a joy to find time for one of the Festetics Haydn quartets. Maybe someday I'll work my way through them all. Standout moments include satisfying temporary modulations in the Adagio 3rd movement and Vivaldi-like rapid arpeggios in the presto finale. "Dadellah-Dadellah-Dadellah-Dadellah!

Hey! There's time for a fourth one tonight.

*Mozart: String Quartet in C, K. 465, "Dissonant"*
(unknown performers)










This was taken from an excellent CD ROM series that analyzed the performance on screen and also gave something like PowerPoint presentations for some of the events going on in the world during the composition. Since it was an old DOS program and I thought it would never again play, I think I got rid of the CD. I'm not sure who the performers are or if they were even listed.

I'm not sure I'm hearing what's supposed to be so dissonant about this piece. I suppose that rowdy Beethoven upstart has corrupted my ears. This seems pretty engaging to me for a Mozart piece -- okay, quite engaging! I love the rhythm of part of movement 3, reminding me of Symphony No. 39 movment 3. I'm a little surprised to enjoy Mozart this much.


----------



## Weston

Pugg said:


> ​
> *Shostakovich*iano Concerto No. 2 in F major, Op. 102
> Dmitri Shostakovich Jr (piano)
> Maxim Shostakovich
> Chamber Symphony No. 5 for Strings in A flat major, Op. 118a (orch.Barshai)
> 
> Yuli Turovsky


So all this time if I had been hitting "like" for this album, I was thinking "Weird how they Photoshopped a young Dmitri over the performer like that." I was rushing by too fast to notice this is Jr. Frightening likeness!



EDaddy said:


> http://postimage.org/
> 
> George Lloyd: Symphony No. 4 in B
> Philharmonia Orchestra; Edward Downes
> 
> Currently the Lento tranquillo. Hauntingly beautiful.


George Lloyd looks like an elder Berwald here. For an instant I thought it _was_ a Berwald CD, then did a double-take.












EDaddy said:


> What it is? It's too small a picture to read.


Yeah. I sometimes just skip over anything I have to open or squint to see. There's no harm I suppose, but a few of us on the forum are getting a little vision challenged.


----------



## bz3

EDaddy said:


> http://postimage.org/app.php
> 
> Gave 1 & 2 a listen yesterday. Best 1 & 2 I have yet heard. Then last night I checked 9. Equally as outstanding. This morning it was the unfinished 8th... yet another winner.
> 
> Now it's backwards to #3. Will keep you all posted.


I'm gonna look into acquiring this as I love the Immerseel Beethoven cycle. But does anyone have any recommendations for other symphonists with Immerseel interpretations?

My now listening: Mozart's Piano Quartet in G Minor (Ax, Stern, Laredo, Ma).


----------



## EDaddy

Weston said:


> I am off work for an entire week! Free at last, I celebrate with a little deep listening and catching up on likes for this thread.
> 
> *Schubert: Sonata for Violin and Piano in A, D. 574, Op. Posth. 162*
> Alexander Schneider & Peter Serkin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For shame, to post such bargain basement album selections. The performances are top notch though, if a bit old school. This lively piece is trying to perk me up after way too long working overtime.
> 
> *Brahms: Pieces for Piano, Op. 119 (Intermezzo in B minor, Intermezzo in E minor, Intermezzo in C major, Rhapsody in E flat major)
> *Gerhard Oppitz, piano
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did a little research on the term "Intermezzo" not really knowing what it means. It turns out to be about as ambiguous as you can get. I imagine composers sitting around at a bar playing a drinking game to see who could come up with the most meaningless, least programmatic generic title for a musical piece. Intermezzo, Prelude and Étude surely would come out on top.
> 
> Of this set the Rhapsody stands out in all its meandering majesty. The Intermezzos make a great anticipatory warm up for it, though I know they were likely not meant to be played in sequence.
> 
> *Haydn: String Quartet No. 12 in C Major, Op. 9, No. 1, Hob.III:19*
> Festetics Quartet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's always a joy to find time for one of the Festetics Haydn quartets. Maybe someday I'll work my way through them all. Standout moments include satisfying temporary modulations in the Adagio 3rd movement and Vivaldi-like rapid arpeggios in the presto finale. "Dadellah-Dadellah-Dadellah-Dadellah!
> 
> Hey! There's time for a fourth one tonight.
> 
> *Mozart: String Quartet in C, K. 465, "Dissonant"*
> (unknown performers)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This was taken from an excellent CD ROM series that analyzed the performance on screen and also gave something like PowerPoint presentations for some of the events going on in the world during the composition. Since it was an old DOS program and I thought it would never again play, I think I got rid of the CD. I'm not sure who the performers are or if they were even listed.
> 
> I'm not sure I'm hearing what's supposed to be so dissonant about this piece. I suppose that rowdy Beethoven upstart has corrupted my ears. This seems pretty engaging to me for a Mozart piece -- okay, quite engaging! I love the rhythm of part of movement 3, reminding me of Symphony No. 39 movment 3. I'm a little surprised to enjoy Mozart this much.


I recommend checking out Haydn's Quartet No. 67. It's one of my absolute favorites of all of Haydn's quartets and the Festetics absolutely nail it.


----------



## Weston

EDaddy said:


> I recommend checking out Haydn's Quartet No. 67. It's one of my absolute favorites of all of Haydn's quartets and the Festetics absolutely nail it.


I'll try to remember to give it go Sunday when I plan to return to chamber. I've been going through them at random and haven't heard that one yet.


----------



## Pugg

​
Schumann: Piano Concerto; Fantasie
London Symphony Orchestra, Claudio Abbado


----------



## Pugg

Heliogabo said:


> I'm so impressed with this Diabelli variations played by Igor Levit. He's young but a highly accomplished and amazing pianist. I'm that impressed that I cannot explore the Golbergs and the Rzewski yet, because I have been listening only to the Diabellis. They have a kind of hypnotizing quality over me.


Me to, a whole new experience :tiphat:


----------



## Pugg

EDaddy said:


> My favorite La Bohème hands down.


Mine to, _no_ one comes even close.

And that stunning Decca sound :tiphat:


----------



## starthrower




----------



## EDaddy

Weston said:


> I'll try to remember to give it go Sunday when I plan to return to chamber. I've been going through them at random and haven't heard that one yet.


Sweet. I'd be curious to hear your reaction to it. I have been skipping around as well in that most fabulous of box sets and have found a dozen or so that I especially like. 67 is definitely at the very top for me.

It's quite amazing how many string quartets Papa composed. Nothing to speak of all his symphonies, etc.


----------



## Pugg

DISC 6: LSC-2728 The Great Moments of "Die Fledermaus" - Anna Moffo & Ensemble - Vienna State Opera Orchestra and Chorus - Oscar Danon


----------



## EDaddy

http://postimage.org/

Was in the mood for something _other worldly_. This should do the trick.

On deck: _other worldly_ #2:


http://postimage.org/


----------



## Pugg

​
*Verhulst* - Symphony & Overtures
Symphony in E minor
Overture in B minor
Overture in D minor
Overture in C minor 'Gijsbrecht van Aemstel'

Residentie Orchestra The Hague, Matthias Bamert


----------



## EDaddy

Pugg said:


> ​
> *Verhulst* - Symphony & Overtures
> Symphony in E minor
> Overture in B minor
> Overture in D minor
> Overture in C minor 'Gijsbrecht van Aemstel'
> 
> Residentie Orchestra The Hague, Matthias Bamert


Can't say I've heard any Verhulst. All I know is he wrote songs in the style of Schubert and Schumann. How would you describe this Symphony & these Overtures?


----------



## Pugg

EDaddy said:


> Can't say I've heard any Verhulst. All I know is he wrote songs in the style of Schubert and Schumann. How would you describe this Symphony & these Overtures?


This works are a cross between Mozart / Beethoven.
Have a go at:
http://www.prestoclassical.co.uk/r/Chandos/CHAN10179


----------



## Biwa

Michael Haydn (1737-1806)

Requiem in C minor MH559
Missa Sancti Joannis Nepomuceni MH182
Te Deum in D MH829

Kammerchor Cantemus
Deutsche Kammerakademie Neuss Am Rhein
Werner Ehrhardt (conductor)


----------



## science




----------



## Pugg

​
*Beethoven*;_Triple Concerto for Piano, Violin, and Cello_ in C major, Op. 56
Yo-Yo Ma (cello), Daniel Barenboim (piano)
Berliner Philharmoniker, Daniel Barenboim

_Fantasia for Piano, Chorus and Orchestra_ in C minor, Op. 80
Daniel Barenboim (piano)
Berliner Philharmoniker, Chor der Deutschen Staatsoper, Daniel Barenboim


----------



## Haydn man

Starting the weekend with this weeks SS


----------



## Pugg

Haydn man said:


> View attachment 79105
> 
> Starting the weekend with this weeks SS


Good choice. :tiphat:


----------



## Biwa

J.S. Bach - Brandenburg Concertos

Florilegium


----------



## TurnaboutVox

Weston said:


> *Brahms: Pieces for Piano, Op. 119 (Intermezzo in B minor, Intermezzo in E minor, Intermezzo in C major, Rhapsody in E flat major)
> *Gerhard Oppitz, piano
> 
> I did a little research on the term "Intermezzo" not really knowing what it means. It turns out to be about as ambiguous as you can get. I imagine composers sitting around at a bar playing a drinking game to see who could come up with the most meaningless, least programmatic generic title for a musical piece. Intermezzo, Prelude and Étude surely would come out on top.


I had always thought this translated more or less as 'Interlude'. Literally the Latin root means 'interval' I think.



Weston said:


> Hey! There's time for a fourth one tonight.
> 
> *Mozart: String Quartet in C, K. 465, "Dissonant"*
> (unknown performers)
> 
> I'm not sure I'm hearing what's supposed to be so dissonant about this piece. I suppose that rowdy Beethoven upstart has corrupted my ears.


I think it is the first chord of the introduction - C, A♭ moving to a G, E♭, A that is supposed to provide the dissonance.

Currently listening to:

*Bruckner - Symphony No. 9 in D minor
Berlin PO, Sir Simon Rattle* [Warner, 2012]

Hmm. Sir Simon returning to London, eh? If they build him a new concert hall.


----------



## Jeff W

*In which there is Star Wars and Rachmaninoff*

Good evening\morning TC! Back from seeing Star Wars with the fiancee!









To get into the mood earlier, I listened to Zubin Mehta conduct the Los Angeles Philharmonic in Gustav Holst's 'Planets' and John Williams' Suite from 'Star Wars'.









Put the fiancee to bed after we got home (we went to a really late showing) and now, since it is Saturday, it is time for the Saturday Symphony. Rachmaninoff's Symphony No. 3 is playing now and will be followed by the Symphonic Dances. Mikhail Pletnev conducts the Russian National Orchestra.


----------



## Pugg

Next on:

​
*Berlioz - L'Enfance du Christ*
Sara La Baigneuse
Hélène
La Belle Voyageuse
Quartetto e Coro dei Maggi
Chant Sacré

_Susan Graham, Francois Le Roux, John Mark Ainsley, Philip Cokorinos, Andrew Wentzel, Gordon Getz, Marc Belleau_

Montréal Symphony Orchestra and Chorus,_ Charles Dutoit_


----------



## Biwa

Mahler Songs

Gustav Mahler
Kindertotenlieder
Fünf Lieder nach Gedichten von Rückert
Urlicht (from Symphony No. 2)
Der Abschied (from "Das Lied von der Erde")

Maria Forsström (contralto)
Johannes Landgren (organ)


----------



## EDaddy

http://postimage.org/

It's 11:00PM Hawaii Pacific Time. Eyes are half mast. Winding it down to some Nocturnes...


----------



## jim prideaux

Tubin 2nd and 6th Symphonies performed by Jarvi and the Swedish Radio S.O.


----------



## Abraham Lincoln

Ahhhhhhhhhh!


----------



## elgar's ghost

Next instalment of Mozart's symphonies plus his first five piano sonatas.

Symphony no. 16 in C K128 (1772), no. 17 in G K129 (1772), no. 18 in F K130 (1772), no. 19 in F-flat K132 (1772), no. 20 in D K133 (1772), "no. 50" in D K161/163/141a (1772), "no. 48" in D K111/120/111a (1771), "no. 51" in D K196/121/207a (1774-75) and "no. 52" in C K208/102/213c (1775):










Piano Sonata no. 1 in C K279/189d (1774), no. 2 in F K280/189e (1774), no. 3 in B-flat K281/189f (1774), no. 4 in E-flat K282/189g (1774) and no. 5 in G K283/189h (1774):


----------



## Jeff W

*In which there is no sleep*

Completely unable to sleep. Time for music!









Miklos Rosza's Violin Concerto and Sinfonia Concertante. Anastasia Khitruk (violin), Andrey Tchekmazov (cello) with Dmitry Yablonsky conducting the Russian Philharmonic Orchestra.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Alexandre Tharaud* plays *Scarlatti*

Keyboard Sonata K239 in F minor
Keyboard Sonata K208 in A major
Keyboard Sonata K72 in C major
Keyboard Sonata K8 in G minor
Keyboard Sonata K29 in D major
Keyboard Sonata K132 in C major
Keyboard Sonata K430 in D major
Keyboard Sonata K20 in E major
Keyboard Sonata K481 in F minor
Keyboard Sonata K514 in C major
Keyboard Sonata K64 in D minor
Keyboard Sonata K32 in D minor
Keyboard Sonata K141 in D minor
Keyboard Sonata K472 in B flat major
Keyboard Sonata K3 in A minor


----------



## Blancrocher

Penderecki/Bartok: Violin Concerto "Metamorphosen," Violin Sonata #2 (Mutter/Penderecki/LSO)


----------



## D Smith

For Saturday Symphony: Rachmaninov Symphony No. 3. Previn/LSO. Fine performance from a fine complete set including the dances.


----------



## Pugg

​Christmas with;* Marilyn Horne* and the Mormon tabernacle choir


----------



## MrTortoise

Johann Sebastian Bach

Cantata No. 172 'Erschallet, ihr Lieder'
Cantata No. 132 'Bereitet die Wege, bereitet die Bahn'
Cantata No. 182 'Himmelskönig, sei willkommen'

Amsterdam Baroque Orchestra & Choir
Ton Koopman, cond.


----------



## Pugg

​*Schubert: The Trout Quintet*
Renaud Capuçon , Gautier Capuçon and friends


----------



## Weston

elgars ghost said:


> More Mozart for mid-late afternoon listening - two discs of piano music for duet/two pianos and a disc of orchestral dances etc.
> 
> Sonata in C K19d (1765), Sonata in D K381/123a (1772), Sonata in B-flat K358/186c (1774), Andante and Five Variations in G K501 (1786), Sonata for Two Pianos in D K448/375a (1781), Sonata in F K497 (1786), Adagio and Allegro in F-Minor for Mechanical Organ - transcr. for piano duet K594 (1790), Sonata in C K521 (1787) and Fantasia in F-minor for Mechanical Organ - transcr. for piano duet K608 (1791):


I guess I'm being a little too fanatical when I do a search of the page for "K545" or "K. 545" before clicking "like" for your post, just on the off chance Mozart is watching from the afterlife and mistakenly thinks I condone the evil evil Sonata in C (Facile).



EDaddy said:


> Granville Bantock: Pagan Symphony
> Royal Philharmonic Orchestra; Vernon Handley
> 
> Outstanding all the way around.



I had not heard of this! I was thinking there were only the two symphonies everyone records - the Celtic and Hebridean.



TurnaboutVox said:


> *Koechlin
> Les Quatuors N°1 Op. 51 et N°2 Op. 57*
> Ardeo Quartet [AR RE-SE, 2007]
> 
> Very French, refined and wistful in tone, these have a sort of "fin du 19ème siècle" feel as if Koechlin knows that a new world is just around the corner, but if he can he'll stave it off for a while yet. Very beautiful indeed.


Koechlin is the hidden treasure of the classical world. Though I've only scratched the surface, everything I've heard by him has been as you say, refined. I can almost imagine feeling my IQ rise on each hearing. All of this prolific composer's works are on my want list. So far I've only heard the "Jungle" trilogy and a couple of viola sonatas.



Jeff W said:


> Good evening\morning TC! Back from seeing Star Wars with the fiancee!


Thank you for not breathing another word about this! I cannot see it until Tuesday. I'm having to stay off Facebook even.


----------



## opus55

Joseph Joachim (1831-1907)










Will listen to two violin Concertos by Brahms' partner in music. Concerto in G minor, Op.3 and Concerto in D minor, Op.11. Performers are Suyeon Kim on violin and Staatskapelle Weimar under the direction of Michael Halasz.


----------



## Weston

*Morning Has Baroque*

It's an all Naxos morning at Weston Manor.

*Vivaldi: Violin Concerto in A, RV 344*
Alberto Martini / Accademia i Filarmonici










This could not be any more representative of Vivaldi.

*Hertel: Double Concerto in Eb for Trumpet and Oboe*
Nils-Erik Sparf / Drottningholm Baroque Ensemble










Elevating, but sadly this one slipped by with barely a notice as I was browsing this thread.

*Geminiani: Concerto Grosso, Op. 2, No. 1 in C minor, No. 2 in C minor, No. 3 in D minor, and No. 4 in D
*Jaroslav Krcek / Capella Istropolitana










I'm leaving this set at the lively D major No. 4 creating a satisfying positive vibe to my morning.


----------



## Blancrocher

Gubaidulina: Offertorium, Hommage à T.S. Eliot (Kremer; Dutoit)


----------



## Pugg

*Renée Fleming*; _Guilty pleasures _:tiphat:


----------



## elgar's ghost

Weston said:


> I guess I'm being a little too fanatical when I do a search of the page for "K545" or "K. 545" before clicking "like" for your post, just on the off chance Mozart is watching from the afterlife and mistakenly thinks I condone the evil evil Sonata in C (Facile).


In that case I'll warn you now that K545 should appear in one of my posts on this thread at some point early next week.


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

Alexander Borodin - Symphony No. 1 in E-Flat Major (Evgeny Svetlanov; USSR State Symphony Orchestra).









Wow, my introduction to Borodin, and what a conductor! Svetlanov blazes here. Very impressed . 
Borodin's music here is also masterful - melodic, expressive, with fine, colourful orchestration. He seems to be pretty underrated.


----------



## MrTortoise

Johann Sebastian Bach

Brandenburg Concertos, BWV 1046, 1047, 1048, 1049, 1050, 1051

The English Concert
Trevor Pinnock, cond.

The English Concert


----------



## Mahlerian

Ligeti: Continuum, Hungarian Rock, Capriccio No. 1, Invention, Cappriccio No. 2, Musica ricercata (all adapted for barrel organ), Poeme Symphonique for 100 metronomes, various Etudes and Continuum (adapted for player piano)









An odd disc, comprising only works that don't require human performance. It seems like they had a hard time sticking "Poeme Symphonique," Ligeti's foray into Fluxus performance art (which has since been done without the performance art aspects) anywhere else, and so found all kinds of other things to put with it.


----------



## Vasks

*Lehar - Rose de Noel (Bonneau/ label? maybe M10/live French performance transferred from a scratchy LP)*


----------



## Badinerie

Got a touch the Bantocks this afternoon...


----------



## Pugg

*Verdi: Nabucco*

_Elena Souliotis_ (Abigaille), _Tito Gobbi_ (Nabucco), Carlo Cava (Zaccaria), Bruno Prevedi (Ismaele), Dora Carral (Fenena), Giovanni Foiani (Gran Sacerdote), Walter Kräutler (Abdallo), Anna d'Auria (Anna)

Lamberto Gardelli conducting :tiphat:


----------



## starthrower

"Thou art the unanswered question". - The Sphinx - Ralph Waldo Emerson


----------



## Mahlerian

Saturday Symphony:
Rachmaninoff: Symphony No. 3 in A minor
Russian National Orchestra, cond. Pletnev


----------



## MrTortoise

For Saturday Symphony

Sergei Rachmoninov

Symphony No. 3 in a minor, Op. 44
Caprice bohémien (Capriccio on Gypsy Themes), for orchestra in E minor/E major, Op. 12
Vocalise Op 34 No. 14

Royal Liverpool Philharmonic Orchestra
Vasily Petrenko, cond.


----------



## johnnysc

Dvorak - Symphony No. 9

New York Philharmonic/Masur


----------



## Haydn man

I noticed this on the thread a few days ago, but can't remember who had posted it
A big thank you to whoever it was, becaus this is another enjoyable find


----------



## Chronochromie

Schoenberg - Piano Works

Paul Jacobs, piano

I think I prefer this one to Pollini's recording.


----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## OldFashionedGirl

*Mahler* - Symphony no. 2. "Resurrection"
London Symphony Orchestra. Conducted by Georg Solti. Soprano, Heather Harper. Contralto, Helen Watts.
It was wonderful! I hope the guys who are working in my neighbour house enjoyed the symphony as much as I did.


----------



## Weston

*Middle Morning Mozart*

*Mozart: Symphony No. 36 in C major, "Linz", K. 425*
Roger Norrington / SWR Stuttgart Radio Symphony Orchestra










Sounds familiar somehow. I'll have to take their word for its essential nature.

*Mozart: Concerto for fute and harp, K. 299*
Sir Neville Marriner / AoSMitF / James Galway, flute / Marissa Robles, harp










This was the piece that finally got me warming up a little toward Mozart way back in the 1990s. I think it's the unusual timbres of the solo instruments that gives it that little something extra.

*Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 20 in D minor, K. 466*
Rudolf Serkin / Chamber Orchestra of Europe / Claudio Abbado, piano










I enjoy the piano concertos a lot more than many of the other pieces and I'm not sure why. They often sound different from the other pieces, more substantive somehow. Of course this is one of the rare minor keyed Mozart works.

I got a charge from the massive trill near the climax or cadenza in the 3rd movement, having no idea if this is Mozart's or Abbado's doing. It's not the usual Mozart trill and resolve to the tonic, but trill and ascend to a more intense trill, etc., then finally resolve. It's not unlike the big drop effect in dubstep. Beethoven would have been proud, though Mozart doesn't carry it I think to the edge-of-your-seat extent Beethoven might have.


----------



## Becca

Weston said:


> I had not heard of this! I was thinking there were only the two symphonies everyone records - the Celtic and Hebridean.


The '_Pagan_' was the work that hooked me on Bantock. I would put it first in my list followed by _Hebridean & Celtic,_ the latter coming across as him looking back from 30+ years later.


----------



## tortkis

Telemann: Twelve Fantasies for Solo Violin - Rachel Podger (Channel Classics Records)









beautiful playing with baroque violin.


----------



## Dr Johnson

Violin Concerto No. 1


----------



## EDaddy

http://postimage.org/

Beethoven: Overture "Coriolan", Op.62
Overture "Egmont", Op.84
"King Stephen or Hungary's First Benefactor", Op.117

_Grand and stately, all._


----------



## Mahlerian

Weston said:


> I got a charge from the massive trill near the climax or cadenza in the 3rd movement, having no idea if this is Mozart's or Abbado's doing. It's not the usual Mozart trill and resolve to the tonic, but trill and ascend to a more intense trill, etc., then finally resolve. It's not unlike the big drop effect in dubstep. Beethoven would have been proud, though Mozart doesn't carry it I think to the edge-of-your-seat extent Beethoven might have.


Psst...you know that Beethoven wrote a famous cadenza for that concerto, right?


----------



## D Smith

In fond memory of Kurt Masur who died today at the age of 88. I was fortunate enough to hear him conduct many concerts while he was with the New York Philharmonic.

Schubert Symphonies 3 & 8. Masur/NYP


----------



## KenOC

Mahlerian said:


> Psst...you know that Beethoven wrote a famous cadenza for that concerto, right?


I believe that the Beethoven cadenzas (1st and 3rd movements both) are the ones most often heard in Mozart's 20th, though there are others (Brahms and so forth).


----------



## elgar's ghost

Continuing with Mozart's symphonies and piano sonatas tonight.

Symphony no. 21 in A K134 (1772), no. 22 in C K162 (1773), no. 23 in D K181/162b (1773), no. 24 in B-flat K182/173dA (1773), no. 25 in G-minor K183/173dB (1773), no. 26 [overture] in E-flat K184/161a (1773), no. 27 in G K199/161b (1773), no. 28 in C K200/189k (1773 or 1774) and no. 29 in A K201/186a (1774):










Piano Sonata no. 6 in in D K284/205b (1775), no. 7 in G K309/284b (1777) and no. 8 in A-minor K310/300d (1778):


----------



## senza sordino

RVW symphonies 2&3
View attachment 79129

Faure Piano Quintets
View attachment 79130

Rachmaninov Symphony no 3 and Symphonic Dances
View attachment 79131


----------



## jim prideaux

Finzi-Die Natalis, performed by James Gilchrist/David Hill and the Bournemouth S.O.

in every circumstance there is something about Finzi's music that is instantly recognisable and distinct.....I will continue with this disc and listen to the Prelude for String Orchestra...


----------



## George O

François Couperin (1668-1733)

Troisième Concert Royal
La steinquerque
La visionnaire
L'astrée

Ricercare Ensemble d'Instruments Anciens de Zurich
on Harmina Munid (France), from 1967


----------



## Blancrocher

Berio: Sinfonia, Eindrüke (Boulez)


----------



## Eramirez156

*Horn Concertos Nos. 1-4*
*Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart*









*English Chamber Orchestra *
*Barry Tuckwell *


----------



## ribonucleic

Rubinstein - Piano Sonata No. 3, Leslie Howard











> 'Leslie Howard understands Rubinstein's range of temperament very well indeed and I cannot think of another pianist whose advocacy could have been more persuasive … a notable pianistic achievement whose effect is heightened by Hyperion's lifelike digital recording' (Gramophone)
> 
> 'Impressive, large-scale works… all brilliantly played' (The Tablet)


----------



## DavidA

Mozart Horn Quintet K 407

Seifert / Brandis Quartet


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1994, 2002.


----------



## Vaneyes

*Rachmaninov*: Symphony 3, for "Saturday Symphony" listening.


----------



## opus55

Listened to Chopin's chamber music. I'm not too impressed. After some shopping I put on Beethoven's Leonore (1806 version).


----------



## ShropshireMoose

AClockworkOrange said:


> View attachment 78997
> 
> 
> Schubert's Ninth is a piece I have cooled towards and not listened to for quite a long time.
> 
> As I continue through Boult's sojourn in non-english music, it came time to listen to this piece. Once again I am delighted to find an interpretation that immediately pulls me in.
> 
> I have read some criticism of this performance which I find to be utter bilge. Well paced tempi, wonderfully clear and balanced performances from the London Philharmonic make this piece sound wonderful and in constant motion. Unlike some performances, this never feels leaden, tedious or frankly boring.
> 
> This performance sits highly for me alongside those from Furtwangler and Immerseel.


This is a superb performance, but for one of the most thrilling Schubert 9ths that I've ever heard, I'd urge you to try George Szell and the Cleveland Orchestra, it's a performance that makes me want to shout for joy with sheer delight every time I hear it, in fact I defy anyone not to feel glad to be alive after hearing the Szell/Cleveland Schubert 9th!!


----------



## KirbyH

Berlioz and Rachmaninov along with the second half of Moonraker and a cup of coffee shall be my companions tonight:















Originally I was going to save L'Enfance du Christ for Christmas Eve but I feel like today is more appropriate. It's been years since I've listened to the work, so I'm beyond excited to rediscover it - and at that, I've only heard it a couple times. There are few joys as pleasurable as rediscovering works by favorite composers.

Coincidentally, Rocky's 3rd Symphony is another of those works that I've not listened to a ton of times - and since everyone else is doing it today, I'll take the plunge and do the same. Also can we talk about just how lovely sounding the RCO is, no matter what it is they play? I love Decca's sonics here too, so full of impact and verve - the sweet, sweet strings of this orchestra are perfectly suited to Rachmaninov's idiom. It's going to be a great night of listening.


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

tortkis said:


> Telemann: Twelve Fantasies for Solo Violin - Rachel Podger (Channel Classics Records)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beautiful playing with baroque violin.


This record is also terrific:









Excellent pieces, very fun to listen to and I love Guglielmo's dynamic, textured period-style playing, combined with the chamber music 'echo' used in the recording.


----------



## Guest

I'm a huge fan of her older brother's "Hammerklavier" recording on this same label, and my goodness, can his little sister (age 18...) play well! She has a vivid imagination and prodigious technique. Beginning with Liszt's B-A-C-H Fantasy & Fugue and ending with the incomplete last fugue from the Art of Fugue, which also uses his initials as a subject, is a great idea. Fantastic sound.


----------



## pmsummer

*Done correctly, sort of a 21st c. wassailing recording.*










UNSILENT NIGHT
*Phil Kline*

_Cantaloupe_


----------



## Open Lane

Listening to handel's messiah. It has been a while. This is great.


----------



## starthrower

Nos. 1, 5-6

I listened to these after an aborted attempt at Rattle's recording of no. 7 (lst movement) which is relentlessly busy and bombastic.

Nos. 5-6 were composed in the 60s, and I find them to be more satisfying, as the writing and orchestration is more articulate and lean with some breathing room, and ultimately these works strike me as more contemporary sounding. The slow movement from no. 5 is one of Henze's finer moments, imo.

No. 1 is a revised version of Henze's first attempt at symphonic form, composed at age 21.


----------



## ShropshireMoose

Mozart: Piano Concertos Nos. 20 in D Minor, K.466 and 27 in B-flat, K.595 Clifford Curzon/English Chamber Orchestra/Benjamin Britten

Beethoven: "Eroica" Variations, Op.35
Schubert: Moments Musicaux, Op.94 Clifford Curzon

Beethoven: Violin Concerto in D, Op.61 Mischa Elman/London Philharmonic Orchestra/George Solti

Rachmaninoff: Symphony No.3 in A Minor, Op.44 Philadelphia Orchestra/Sergei Rachmaninoff

A varied and ultimately, most satisfying selection of recordings. Curzon and Britten in the two Mozart Concertos are absolutely superb, producing all the varied contrasts that anyone could possibly want in these marvellous pieces. Then a solo LP by Curzon, the "Eroica" Variations is a fine performance, but the Schubert pieces on the reverse are out of this world. Nobody, but nobody plays these pieces to greater effect than Clifford Curzon. It is as if he has unlocked the very secrets of Schubert's innermost thoughts. I do not know of a more satisfying piano recording in the whole of my collection than this, it's one of those instances that you occasionally get when listening to a performance, that this is the only way this music could possibly be played and that all other ways would be false and meaningless. Naturally there are many other fine performances of these Schubert pieces, but this one is really something very, very special. The final piece is played so beautifully that you need a gap of some minutes before you can bear to break the wonderful spell that a performance like this casts over you.
Elman in the Beethoven Concerto is a good way to follow it, he is very relaxed, probably the longest overall performance in my collection, but with his wonderful tone and phrasing he is never remotely in danger of being dull, Solti accompanies him excellently in a conception that I would imagine was quite far removed from his own. Elman at 46 minutes is not the slowest I've heard, I heard one violinist in the concert hall take just under an hour over this concerto, phrases were stretched to breaking point and the whole thing felt laboured and tiresome, now that *was* dull!! 
Finally the Saturday Symphony in a performance conducted by the composer himself. Rachmaninoff was a superb conductor, it must be remembered that at one point the Boston Symphony Orchestra offered him the post of chief conductor. This is a reading of great vitality and splendid brio, the Philadelphia Orchestra responding superbly to the composer's inspirational direction in this 1939 performance. When this set of Rachmaninoff's complete recordings can be picked up, in its latest incarnation on RCA for £12, there's really no excuse for anybody not to become acquainted with this and the many other exceptional performances contained therein.


----------



## ribonucleic

Ravel - Daphnis et Chloé, Montreal Symphony/Dutoit











> Here is the recording that put Charles Dutoit and the Montreal Symphony on the musical map back in 1980... spirited, stylish, graceful performances in excellent sound. The Introduction perfectly conveys the magical atmosphere of the opening scene, and Part One's "General Dance" is aptly mercurial. The sunrise scene in Part Three, "Lever du Jour", is as gorgeous as anyone could hope for. For the final Bachannale Dutoit foregoes the slow tempo preferred by some conductors, choosing instead to drive the ballet home with a vengeance. - Classics Today


----------



## Mahlerian

Bach: Well-Tempered Clavier Book 1, Preludes and Fugues F#-B
Bob van Asperen


----------



## TurnaboutVox

*Enescu
String Octet in C, Op 7* (arr. for string orchestra by Lawrence Foster)
Lawrence Foster, Orchestre Philharmonique de Monte Carlo
*Sonata for violin & piano No. 3 in A minor ("dans le caractere populaire roumain"), Op. 25*
Valeriy Sokolov, violin; Svetlana Kosenko, piano
Virgin Classics, 2009]










*Enescu
Oedipe*
Orchestre Philharmonique de Monte-Carlo, Les Petits Chanteurs de Monaco, chorus Orféon Donostiarra; cond. Lawrence Foster, José van Dam, Gabriel Bacquier, Nicolai Gedda, Brigitte Fassbaender, Barbara Hendricks [EMI, 1990]


----------



## deprofundis

I havent post in a while since i dont have new records, but now im lisening to *Penderecki*  ''seven gates of jerusalem'' i find it epic, well not like is earliest works but, thus said, this ain't not a disapointement, this symphony is modern yet easy to lisen and captivating a keeper than?


----------



## GreenMamba

deprofundis said:


> I havent post in a while since i dont have new records, but now im lisening to *Penderecki*  ''seven gates of jerusalem'' i find it epic, well not like is earliest works *but, thus said, this ain't not a disapointement, this symphony is modern yet easy to lisen and captivating a keeper than?*


Is this a rhetorical question?


----------



## EDaddy

http://postimage.org/

Bax - Symphony No. 5
David Lloyd-Jones; Royal Scottish National Orchestra

Haven't thrown on any Bax in quite some time and this is one of his symphonies I confess I am the least familiar with, along with #2. Dedicated to Sibelius, one can definitely hear the influence.

There is a decidedly mysterious and probing intensity to this symphony. Lots of tension that relentlessly mounts in fits and bursts throughout. When it does resolve it's not for long, and even the softer moments (which seem short-lived by comparison to his other symphonies and are often violently interrupted by tidal waves of brass and percussion) have an inherent restlessness about them. The recapitulation towards the end of the first movement is quite exciting and sets the tone for what is to follow.

Much to enjoy here but certainly not for "classical light" listeners. The Royal Scottish National Orchestra play with passion, fire and precision under the baton of Lloyd-Jones.


----------



## KenOC

Mozart, 3-piano Concerto, Labeque sisters and Semyon Bychkov. A nice performance on the radio. Written at 20 years old, and they've been playing it ever since! Like Alma Deutscher, it doesn't sound a bit like Schoenberg.


----------



## Easy Goer

Prokofiev - Violin Concertos Nos. 1 & 2 / Violin Sonata No. 2. David Oistrakh


----------



## Pugg

​*Vivaldi:Gloria/Magnificat.*
_Berganza/ Valentini-Teranini 
Riccardo Muti _conducting


----------



## Pugg

Kontrapunctus said:


> I'm a huge fan of her older brother's "Hammerklavier" recording on this same label, and my goodness, can his little sister (age 18...) play well! She has a vivid imagination and prodigious technique. Beginning with Liszt's B-A-C-H Fantasy & Fugue and ending with the incomplete last fugue from the Art of Fugue, which also uses his initials as a subject, is a great idea. Fantastic sound.


You know you driving me to bankruptcy , don't you


----------



## Weston

Mahlerian said:


> Psst...you know that Beethoven wrote a famous cadenza for that concerto, right?


No, I didn't know that! Or had forgotten. Many thanks.

It's a nice feeling that I might recognize the style if that is the version I heard. Maybe nearly five decades of listening has begun to sink in a little.


----------



## Biwa

Ludwig van Beethoven - Symphony no. 3 "Eroica"

Geswandhausorchester Leipzig 
Kurt Masur (conductor)


----------



## Weston

*Atterberg: Symphony No. 4 in G minor, Op. 14 "Sinfonia piccola"*
Neeme Järvi / Gothenburg Symphony Orchestra










This is a highly inoffensive work which in itself may offend some, but the recording clarity is impressive. The movement 2 wistful theme traded between the orchestra and various winds is very moving, pulling at the heartstrings in the manner Hollywood emulated so often decades later. That is not to say it is cheesy. Quite the contrary. I'd say this is one of the more satisfying romantic or post-romantic symphonies I've heard in a long time.

If you like Sibelius or the Russian romantics I'd highly recommend Atterberg.

*Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 in Bb *
Georg Tintner / Royal Scottish National Orchestra










Early on in my ravenous collecting I made the mistake of thinking if it's recorded it must be good, or good enough. So I've wound up with a lot of Naxos CDs or mp3 files that are -- yes, good enough, but maybe not what an aficionado would recommend. Having nothing else to compare it to, I find this recording pretty impressive. Of course I am already familiar with the piece from public radio back when they would play something this long. Someday I hope to get a five star performance Bruckner cycle, but there is so much else to explore.

Hey, are those polyrhythms in the first third or so of movement 2? Like a Brahmsian three against four? I love it!

Sadly Bruckner has all but put me to sleep in the past, my attention tending to wander except in the scherzos, but this one is keeping me totally in its spell throughout. What a beautiful profound work! (Having said that, I'd say this is one of Bruckner's least memorable scherzos.)

*Martinu: Symphony No. 5, H. 310 *
Jirí Belohlávek / Czech Philharmonic Orchestra










This offers the wonderfully complex accented rhythms and motivic acrobatics I've come to expect from Martinu and holds its own even after the preceding epic Bruckner.

Three really terrific symphonies tonight!


----------



## Pugg

​
Beethoven: Piano Concerto No.5 - Emperor""; Fantasia, Op.80 
London Philharmonic Orchestra, Bernard Haitink


----------



## Pugg

​*Handel; Water Music*
B.P _Riccardo Muti _


----------



## Pugg

​
GUSTAV MAHLER • FELIX MENDELSSOHN
Symphony No. 10: Adagio • Symphony No. 3 in A minor, op. 56 "Scottish"


----------



## SeptimalTritone

Schoenberg String Quartet 1

http://www.amazon.com/Schoenberg-Complete-String-Quartets-Arnold/dp/B00002DDWS

Played by the New Vienna String Quartet.

I _love_ this piece. This could possibly be the greatest piece of music ever written. It is so good. Oh my God.

Seriously, this is so freaking good.


----------



## EDaddy

http://postimage.org/

Beethoven: 12 Minuets, WoO 7 & 12 German Dances, WoO 8
Academy of St. Martin in the Fields 
and Sir Neville Marriner

While not essential, quite enjoyable nevertheless.


----------



## Pugg

*Donizetti: Linda di Chamounix*

Eglise Gutiérrez (Linda), Ludovic Tézier (Antonio), Stephen Costello (Carlo), Marianna Pizzolato (Pierotto), Alessandro Corbelli (Marchese de Boisfleury), Bálint Szabó, Elizabeth Sikora (Maddalena), Luciano Botelho (Intendant)

Orchestra and Chorus of the Royal Opera House, Covent Garden, Sir Mark Elder


----------



## Pugg

​*Mozart*: Clarinet concerto/ Sinfonia concertante.
De Preyer/David Oistrakh /Igor Oistrakh -


----------



## elgar's ghost

Once again, Mozart's symphonies side-by-side with piano sonatas (plus some variations this time).

Symphony no. 30 in D K202/186b (1774), no. 31 in D - "Paris" K297/300a (1778), no. 32 in G K318 (1779) and no. 33 in B-flat K319 (1779):










Piano sonata no. 9 in D K311/284c (1777), no. 10 in C K330/300h (1783), no. 11 in A K331/300i (1783), no. 12 in F K332/300k (1783), Variations on "Ah vous dirai-je, Maman" K265/300e (1781 or 1782), Variations on "La belle Françoise" K353/300f (1778), Variations on "Lison dormait" from the opera _Julie_ by N. Dezède K264/315d (1778), Variations on the march "Dieu d'amour" from _Les Mariages samnites_ by A. Grétry K352/374c (1781) and Variations on "Salve, tu Domine" from _I filosofi immaginarii_ by Paisiello K 398/416e (1783):


----------



## Guest

Scelsi
Collection Volume 5.

String Quartets (complete; 1 to 5)
Trio for Strings
Khoom (for soprano, horn, percussion, string quartet)

Arditti String Quartet
Michiko Hirayama, soprano
Frank Lloyd, horn
Maurizio Ben Omar, percussion.


----------



## Pugg

​
_Bohemian Christmas songs_: *Lucia Popp.*


----------



## Blancrocher

Ligeti: String Quartets (Arditti); Piano Music (Aimard)


----------



## Mika

My first ever Vivaldi opera. This recording has received mixed reviews. I like it very much.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Beethoven*iano Sonata No. 3 in C major, Op. 2 No. 3
Piano Sonata No. 29 in B-flat major, Op. 106 'Hammerklavier'himkus:

EU Variations on a Theme of Beethoven

*Vestard Shimkus *


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

Kontrapunctus said:


> I'm a huge fan of her older brother's "Hammerklavier" recording on this same label, and my goodness, can his little sister (age 18...) play well! She has a vivid imagination and prodigious technique. Beginning with Liszt's B-A-C-H Fantasy & Fugue and ending with the incomplete last fugue from the Art of Fugue, which also uses his initials as a subject, is a great idea. Fantastic sound.


She's pretty cute to boot .

Current listening: Alexander Glazunov - Concert Walzes (Evgeny Svetlanov; Bolshoi Theatre Symphony Orchestra).
Overture solennelle in D Major, Op. 73; 
Cortège solennel in D Major, Op. 50;
Poème lyrique in D-Flat Major, Op. 12 (USSR State Symphony Orchestra). 
Finnish Fantasy in C Major, Op. 88 (Evgeny Svetlanov; Grand Symphony Orchestra of TV and Radio).

My introduction to Glazunov. Impressions so far - definitely a melodist in the vein of Tchaikovsky. Excellent orchestrator. Looking forward to hearing more.


----------



## Open Lane

HaydnBearstheClock said:


> She's pretty cute to boot .


I agree. Ditto!


----------



## Biwa

Mark-Anthony Turnage (b.1960)

Scherzoid
Evening Songs
When I Woke
Yet Another Set To

Gerald Finlay (baritone)
Christian Lindberg (trombone)
London Philharmonic Orchestra
Jonathan Nott (conductor)
Vladimir Jurowski (conductor)
Marin Alsop (conductor)


----------



## MrTortoise

Johann Sebastian Bach

Cantata No. 152 'Tritt auf due Glaubensbahn'
Cantata No. 199 'Mein Herze schwimmt im Blut'
Cantata No. 203 'Amore Traditore'
Quodlibet, for chorus & continuo, BWV 524

Barbara Schlick, soprano; Kai Wessel, alto; Christoph Prégardien, tenor; Klaus Mertens, bass
Amsterdam Baroque Orchestra & Choir
Ton Koopman, cond.


----------



## Pugg

​_Granados; Spanish dances.
Alicia de Larrocha_


----------



## johnnysc

Christmas Concertos - various composers

I Solisti Italiani


----------



## Biwa

Ole Bull - a Norwegian Pioneer

Ole Bull (1810-1880)

Nocturne for Violin and Orchestra
Sæterjentens Søndag (The herdgirl's Sunday)
Et Sæterbesøk (A Mountain Vision)
Adagio Religioso 'A Mother's Prayer' 
from 'Polacca Guerriera', Adagio Sostenuto
Grand March from 'Agiaco Cubano'
Cantabile doloroso e Rondo giocoso
La Mélancolie 'In Moments of Solitude'
Andante maestoso
Sigrids sang (Sigrid's Song) from 'Fjeldstuen'
Barcarolle
Scotch Fantasy
Andante cantabile
Cantabile (Reminicens from the Concert in Fredriksværn)
In Moments of Solitude

Edvard Grieg (1843-1907)
Ved Mannjevningen (At the Matching Game) March from 'Sigurd Jorsalfar' Op. 56

Arve Tellefsen (violin)
Håvard Gimse (piano)
Trondheim Symphony Orchestra
Eivind Aadland (conductor)


----------



## Mahlerian

Schoenberg: Chamber Symphony No. 1 in E major (arr. Webern)
Ensemble Musique Oblique









Webern's arrangement for "Pierrot ensemble" of piano, flute, clarinet, violin, and cello is a lot easier to pull off in performance than the original, with its inherent issues of ensemble balance and extreme virtuosity. The abundance of melodies comes across clearly and eloquently. What this recording loses in diversity of timbre it makes up for in a wonderful performance of this stunning piece. The Pierrot recording on this disc is also a knockout, and Herreweghe shows that he can do plenty outside of the Baroque era.


----------



## opus55

Mauro Giuliani (1781-1829)

Guitar Concertos. No. 1 in A Major, Op.30 and No. 3 in F Major, Op.70










Performed by Pepe Romero with Academy of St. Martin in the Fields and Sir Neville Marriner.


----------



## Vasks

_Miscellaneous selections from this Conifer CD_


----------



## TurnaboutVox

Stravinsky
Symphony in 3 movements
Symphony of Psalms
Symphony in C
Berlin PO, Rattle; Rundfunkchor Berlin, Simon Halsey [EMI, 2008]

This is a splendid disc which has certainly encouraged me to delve deeper into Stravinsky's oeuvre. Recommendations welcome, everyone, but I will probably get the famous ballet works, which I have somehow managed never to acquire on disc, next.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Rossini: L'Italiana in Algeri
*
_Agnes Baltsa_ (Isabella), Ruggero Raimondi (Mustafà), Enzo Dara (Taddeo), Frank Lopardo (Lindoro), Patrizia Pace (Elvira), Anna Gonda (Zulma), Alessandro Corbelli (Haly)

Vienna State Opera Chorus, Vienna Philharmonic Orchestra, *Claudio Abbado*


----------



## Haydn man

Pugg said:


> ​
> *Verhulst* - Symphony & Overtures
> Symphony in E minor
> Overture in B minor
> Overture in D minor
> Overture in C minor 'Gijsbrecht van Aemstel'
> 
> Residentie Orchestra The Hague, Matthias Bamert


Pugg
Thanks for this suggestion, tried this one today and really enjoyed it. Agree it is something of a Mozart/Beethoven cross


----------



## Weston

HaydnBearstheClock said:


> She's pretty cute to boot .


Maybe. I'm sure there's a lovely young lady under all that makeup or Photoshopping. I guess I'm just a child of the 60s-70s. Sigh . . .


----------



## Weston

*Special Non-Random Deep Listen.*

As recommended by EDaddy:

*Haydn: String Quartet No. 67 in F Major, Op. 77, No. 2, Hob.III:82, "Lobkowitz"*
Festetics Quartet










I started off on the wrong foot, queuing up the wrong movement because this set has trouble sorting in my Winamp for some reason. Frustrated I'm trying a second time.

Movement 1. In a blind hearing I might never have guessed this as Haydn. This must be a very late quartet. It almost seems to look forward to the romantics - or at least toward Beethoven whom I've always thought gained a lot more from Haydn than from Mozart. The themes in this movement have not reached out and grabbed me yet, but the development section is a perfectly crafted workout without overdoing it.

Movement 2. This strikes me as a great bucolic piece, perhaps representing a farmyard -- almost a square dance feel. (I may be way off here.) Its bouncy rhythms also remind a little of Albert Ellmenreich's "Spinning Song." It goes through many moods and features, I think, some bewildering rapid modulations. I love rapid modulations as in some of the Scarlatti sonatas. The rhythm is also odd, not easy for me to find the downbeat or accent. I also enjoy that effect.

Movement 3. The very definition of pleasant with lots of harmonic movement which I always enjoy. The pace is leisurely but not too slow which fits my mood as well. Without consulting annotations it strikes me as a theme with a few variations.

Movement 4. This movement reminds me a little of Mendelssohn's String Symphonies. I like the way the instruments toss the phrases back and forth like they're playing "hot potato." (Is that a childhood game in other parts of the world?) It's one of the effects Mendelssohn seemed to excel at writing.

I enjoyed this quartet very much as I have almost all Haydn's works, and I'm glad I broke my randomizing tradition to give it a listen. I'm curious what EDaddy feels stands out about it. Movements 2 and 3 are the parts that get me going.

I'll return to my normal random listens a bit later today.


----------



## schigolch




----------



## Guest

Weston said:


> Maybe. I'm sure there's a lovely young lady under all that makeup or Photoshopping. I guess I'm just a child of the 60s-70s. Sigh . . .


Both are quite photogenic...photoshoppable...or something!


----------



## clavichorder

Just listened to Nielsen's 5th by Bernstein all the way through, like it was an epic(short) film. I think the last of Nielsen's symphonies for me to wrap my head and heart around has finally come through, as the final three rising chords made me tear for some reason. So I feel strongly that I can recommend Nielsen's 5th in it's complete 33 minute sonic experience.


----------



## EDaddy

Weston said:


> As recommended by EDaddy:
> 
> *Haydn: String Quartet No. 67 in F Major, Op. 77, No. 2, Hob.III:82, "Lobkowitz"*
> Festetics Quartet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I started off on the wrong foot, queuing up the wrong movement because this set has trouble sorting in my Winamp for some reason. Frustrated I'm trying a second time.
> 
> Movement 1. In a blind hearing I might never have guessed this as Haydn. This must be a very late quartet. It almost seems to look forward to the romantics - or at least toward Beethoven whom I've always thought gained a lot more from Haydn than from Mozart. The themes in this movement have not reached out and grabbed me yet, but the development section is a perfectly crafted workout without overdoing it.
> 
> Movement 2. This strikes me as a great bucolic piece, perhaps representing a farmyard -- almost a square dance feel. (I may be way off here.) Its bouncy rhythms also remind a little of Albert Ellmenreich's "Spinning Song." It goes through many moods and features, I think, some bewildering rapid modulations. I love rapid modulations as in some of the Scarlatti sonatas. The rhythm is also odd, not easy for me to find the downbeat or accent. I also enjoy that effect.
> 
> Movement 3. The very definition of pleasant with lots of harmonic movement which I always enjoy. The pace is leisurely but not too slow which fits my mood as well. Without consulting annotations it strikes me as a theme with a few variations.
> 
> Movement 4. This movement reminds me a little of Mendelssohn's String Symphonies. I like the way the instruments toss the phrases back and forth like they're playing "hot potato." (Is that a childhood game in other parts of the world?) It's one of the effects Mendelssohn seemed to excel at writing.
> 
> I enjoyed this quartet very much as I have almost all Haydn's works, and I'm glad I broke my randomizing tradition to give it a listen. I'm curious what EDaddy feels stands out about it. Movements 2 and 3 are the parts that get me going.
> 
> I'll return to my normal random listens a bit later today.


I enjoyed reading your very thoughtful review, Weston. There are indeed several things I find especially appealing and noteworthy about Haydn's 67th and I will do my best to articulate them as soon as I can carve out some time to do so. For the time being, I've got to go work a double shift so until then... adieu! :tiphat:


----------



## elgar's ghost

A further instalment of Mozart symphonies and piano sonatas tonight along with disc one of two-disc set of Masonic works.

Symphony no. 34 in C K338 (1780), no. 35 in D - "Haffner" K385 (1782) and no. 36 in C - "Linz" K425 (1783):










Piano Sonata no. 13 in B-flat K333/315c (1783), no. 14 in C-minor K457 (1784) and Fantasia in C-minor K475 (1785):










Psalm CXXIX - "De profundis clamavi" for mixed choir and orchestra K93 (1771), Song - "O heiliges Band der Freundschaft" for tenor and piano K148/125h (1772), Hymn - "Sancta Maria, mater Dei" for mixed choir and orchestra K273 (1777), Canonic Adagio in F for two bassett horns and bassoon K410/484d (c. 1784), Adagio in B-flat for two clarinets and three bassett horns K411/484a (c. 1784), Cantata - "Dir, Seele des Weltalls" for boy soprano, male choir and orchestra K429/468a (1783 inc. - completion by Abbé M. Stadler), Song - "Die ihr einem neuen Grade" for tenor and organ K468 (1785), Cantata - "Die Mauererfreude" for tenor, male choir and orchestra K471 (1785) and Masonic Funeral Music for orchestra K477/479a (1785):


----------



## Blancrocher

Ligeti: Concertos (Eotvos)


----------



## jim prideaux

Glazunov-4th and 7th Symphonies performed by Serebrier and the RSNO......

'conservative', 'urbane', 'reactionary'-all words I have seen used in relation to Glazunov's symphonies, and yet every time I return to these works I cannot help but admire and appreciate what for me is hugely evocative and enjoyable music.....

(I noted with interest that one of his symphonies has not been performed at the Proms since 1919)


----------



## Gouldanian

Schoenberg's wind quintet


----------



## Vaneyes

Sampling for *Soler* death day (1783).


----------



## Dawood

Warming quite nicely (like a Turkey on Friday) to the stylings of Marc Minkowski. It's good to find a conductor who likes a lot of the music you do (Rameau, Haydn, Gluck) and gives them a feeling of passion that is perhaps not quite there in other recordings. I believe I will be checking out his Schubert symphonies fairly soon.

As for this particular disc - I like the idea, taking bits and pieces of the work of Rameau and making a longer work but I would rather they had made it really symphonic; the formation of larger movements than simply a collection of tunes following one after with the occasional reprice.


----------



## ShropshireMoose

Beethoven: Symphony No.8 in F, Op.93
Bach-Respighi: Passacaglia and Fugue in C Minor, BWV 582
Berlioz: "Benvenuto Cellini" Overture, Op.23 San Francisco Symphony Orchestra/Pierre Monteux

Bach-Busoni: Toccata, Adagio and Fugue in C, BWV 564/Prelude and Fugue in E-flat, BWV 552/Prelude and Fugue in D, BWV 532/Watchet auf, BWV 645/In der ist Freude, BWV 615/Ich ruf' zu dir, BWV 639/Nun freut euch, liebe Christan, BWV 734
Buxtehude-Petri: Now We Thank Thee
Bach-Petri: I Step Before Thy Throne, Oh Lord/Minuet (from Notebook for W.F.Bach, BWV 841-3)/Sheep May Safely Graze 
Egon Petri

A very lively Beethoven 8th from Monteux and his orchestra, definitely one to get you dancing merrily round the room! Respighi's orchestration of Bach is a real tour de force and played for all it's worth, then the Berlioz, which though it's a slightly later recording and made in the same venue as the other two pieces, is a lot shallower sounding, and thus sounds a far older date than it is (1952, as opposed to 1950 for the Beethoven and 1949 for the Bach), it's all very enjoyable anyway.
Petri is in magnificent form playing Busoni's marvellous transcriptions of Bach, he seems able to command the massive tonal resources of the organ from the piano, and his highlighting of the various entries in the fugues is second to none. His own arrangements are a delight too and this is a most enjoyable disc (from a most enjoyable set it must be added).


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Bach, Christmas Oratorio*

I saw this in my CD stack and felt guilty that Christmas is this week and I haven't even heard it yet. Yep, I've guilted myself into listening to Bach.


----------



## Stirling

Haydn Cello Concerto #1 - Barenboim/Du Pre


----------



## Weston

EDaddy said:


> I enjoyed reading your very thoughtful review. Weston. There are indeed several things I find especially appealing and noteworthy about Haydn's 67th and I will do my best to articulate them as soon as I can carve out some time to do so. For the time being, I've got to go work a double shift so until then... adieu! :tiphat:


Oh, no need to reciprocate. Given the least encouragement I can get awfully long winded.

Okay, even _without_ encouragement.


----------



## Biwa

Norwegian Heartland - The Romantic Orchestral Hertiage

Johan Svendsen: Norwegian Rhapsody No. 3, Norwegian Artist's Carnival

Edvard Grieg: Concerto for Piano and Orchestra in A minor

Johan Halvorsen: Norwegian Rhapsody No. 2, Bergensiana, Entry of the Boyars

Harald Sæverud: Peer Gynt Suite No. 1, Her Last Lullaby, Canto Rivoltoso

Geirr Tveitt: From Hundred Folk-tunes from Hardanger

Sigurd Slåttebrekk (piano)
Arve Moen Bergset (piano)
Isa Katharina Gericke (soprano)
Oslo Philharmonic Orchestra
Michail Jurowski (conductor)


----------



## ShropshireMoose

Nielsen: Chaconne/Suite "Den Luciferiske"/Three Piano Pieces/Five Piano Pieces/Humoresque-Bagatelles Leif Ove Andsnes

A well chosen selection of Nielsen's piano music, which makes a very satisfying recital. His piano music is every bit as individualistic as his orchestral works and deserves to be played a good deal more than it is. Nielsen was a good pianist it seems and certainly his writing for the instrument sounds as though he was thoroughly at home with it. The Chaconne is probably the best known of the works here, inspired by Bach's mighty offering for solo violin, this is in the same key and exerts quite a hypnotic influence upon you as you listen to it, I wish it were a good deal longer! The Suite is a superb work, building to a wonderful climax in the final movement, the title, incidentally refers to Lucifer the light bearer, the star that heralded the day in Greek mythology. I love it, but the whole disc is a delight, and if you've never heard any of Nielsen's piano music I doubt you'll find it better played than here.


----------



## starthrower

First listen to these today. Although I have most of the string works in the Sony Boulez set, a single disc makes things easier for concentrated listening, and I really enjoyed these beautiful pieces recorded in a modern setting.










Wow! This is one hell of a tuneful, colorful, and inventive symphonic work! I've gotten the impression that it isn't a top favorite of Mahler devotees (maybe I'm wrong?) but I think it's wonderful!


----------



## pmsummer

*Advent 4.*










ILLUMINA
_The Theme of Light in the Christian Tradition_
*Einojuhani Rautavaara, György Ligeti, William Byrd, Anonymous, Hildegard of Bingen, Thomas Tallis, Robert White, Sergei Rachmaninov, John Rutter, Gustav Holst, Giovanni Palestrina, Josquin Des Préz, Alexander Gretchaninov, Peter Ilyich Tchaikovsky, William Henry Harris, Charles Wood*
Choir of Clare College, Cambridge
Timothy Brown - director

_Collegium_


----------



## Vaneyes

For Kurt Masur (1927 - 2015). R.I.P. :angel:

















Obituary:

http://www.theguardian.com/music/2015/dec/20/kurt-masur


----------



## TurnaboutVox

*George Enescu
String Quartet No. 1 in E flat major, Op. 22/1
String Quartet No. 2 in G major, Op. 22/2*
Athenaeum Enesco String Quartet [cpo, 1993[

After listening to the mighty opera 'Oedipe' last night and this morning again, I return to Enescu for the string quartets Op 22, here played by the Athenaeum Enesco String Quartet. I'm not sure what to make of them yet: they haven't really made that much of an impression. Possibly there's a need to sample another performance (on Spotify) at a later date.

Goodnight from me for now, however.


----------



## starthrower

Early work from 22 year old Kurt Weill. This is very impressive!


----------



## Weston

Gouldanian said:


> Schoenberg's wind quintet
> 
> View attachment 79164


My favorite Schoenberg work so far! I seem to be in the minority with that.


----------



## tortkis

Poulenc: Violin Sonata / Clarinet Sonata / Cello Sonata (Naxos)









Alexandre Tharaud (piano), Françoise Groben (cello), Graf Mourja (violin), Ronald Van Spaendonck (clarinet)

I like the feel of nostalgia in Poulenc's music very much.


----------



## starthrower

Weston said:


> My favorite Schoenberg work to so far! I seem to be in the minority with that.


I like this a lot too! Also Elliott Carter's wind quintet.


----------



## Biwa

Sir Edward Elgar: Sea Pictures; The Dream of Gerontius

Sarah Connolly, mezzo 
Stuart Skelton, tenor 
David Soar, bass 
BBC Symphony Chorus 
BBC Symphony Orchestra 
Sir Andrew Davis, conductor


----------



## Pugg

​
*Schubert*: Wanderer Fantasy; 6 Moments Musicaux, D.780 (analogue)


----------



## Weston

*Returning to a Guided Randomized Playlist (chamber and piano works)*

*Edvard Grieg: Lyric Pieces, Book II, Op. 38*
Håkon Austbö, piano










Pleasant very short unpretentious pieces. Every so often I hear strange ambiguous harmonies that remind me of Debussy. It's as if they stand firmly in the middle between Mendelssohn's Songs Without Words and Debussy's Preludes.

*William Walton: Piano Quartet in D minor*
Maggini Quartet / Peter Donaho, piano










This is an unpredictable joy to hear! I feel like I've been led on a grand tour by a master story teller, and that's just within the first 3 minutes. Walton may have been English, but in some ways this work almost sounds American in flavor. I hope that is not an insult. It has that indefinable 20th century American optimism, a quality I can't quite describe or put my finger on. The passion in this performance is almost a physical force. Or maybe I'm just really really in the mood for post-romantic chamber music.

The final movement rocks out by the way. It might be a good way to introduce a classical novice to chamber. 4 of 5 stars!

*Hilding Rosenberg: Sonata No. 2 for violin & piano*
Cecilia Zilliacus, violin / Bengt-Ake Lundin, piano










I'm not sure what to make of this. It has some nice phrases and motifs, but thrown together in such a way as to seem haphazard to me, not coming across as very melodic at first. I don't mean it's modern or 12 tone. It's more like Frank Bridge, another composer I have trouble with. The first movement does finally settle down into something more coherent just before it ends. 

The remaining movements are much nicer, maintaining a mysterious atmosphere but with phrases I can grasp. It ends abruptly however leaving me feeling unsatisfied. I would have enjoyed this work far more before hearing the Walton I think.

Sorry for the verbose commentary. You folks probably look forward to next week when I'm done with my staycation.


----------



## Pugg

Haydn man said:


> Pugg
> Thanks for this suggestion, tried this one today and really enjoyed it. Agree it is something of a Mozart/Beethoven cross


Always a pleasure Haydn man :tiphat:


----------



## Pugg

Kontrapunctus said:


> Both are quite photogenic...photoshoppable...or something!


And he's playing the piano very good, that much I know.:tiphat:


----------



## Biwa

Sing Thee Nowell

Andrew Smith (b. 1970): Veni Emmanuel; Nowell - Arise and wake
Geoffrey Williams (b. 1976): Adam lay ybounden
Philippe Verdelot (fl. 1485-1530): Gabriel Archangelus
Trad., arr. Alexander Craig (b. 1971): Gabriel's Message; Un flambeau, Jeanette, Isabelle
Trinity Roll MS (15th century): There is no Rose
S. S. Wesley, arr. G. Williams: There is no Rose ('Hereford')
John Scott (b. 1956): There is no Rose
Byttering (d. 1420): Nesciens mater
Michael McGlynn (b. 1964): O pia virgo
Selden MS (15th century): Nowell - Out of your sleep
Richard Rodney Bennett (1936-2012): Five Carols
Alexander Craig: Sleep Now
Tomás Luis de Victoria (1548-1611): O magnum mysterium
Trad., arr. Susan LaBarr (b. 1982): Quem pastores laudavere
Richard Pygott (1485-1549): Quid petis, o fili
Peter Warlock (1894-1930): Bethlehem Down
Jacob Clemens 'non Papa' (1500-56): Magi veniunt ab oriente
L. H. Redner, arr. Alexander Craig: O Little Town of Bethlehem

New York Polyphony
Geoffrey Williams, countertenor
Steven Caldicott Wilson, tenor
Christopher Dylan Herbert, baritone
Craig Phillips, bass
with Sarah Brailey and Elizabeth Baber Weaver, sopranos


----------



## Pugg

1. Faust / Air des bijoux
2. La bohème / Sì. Mi chiamano Mimi
3. Dinorah / Ombre légère
4. Carmen / Si, des contrebandiers...je dis que rien ne m'épouvante
5. Semiramide / Bel raggio lusinghier
6. Turandot / Signore, ascolta
7. Turandot / Tu che di gel sei cinta
8. Lakmé / Air des clochettes


----------



## Mahlerian

starthrower said:


> Wow! This is one hell of a tuneful, colorful, and inventive symphonic work! I've gotten the impression that it isn't a top favorite of Mahler devotees (maybe I'm wrong?) but I think it's wonderful!


Not that I don't love it, but Mahler's Seventh is a bizarre symphony, all the same. If any symphony is underrated, it's the Eighth.


----------



## Pugg

​*Donizetti/ Verdi;Arias
Elena Souliotis .*:tiphat:


----------



## EDaddy

http://postimage.org/

Hamilton Harty (1879-1941) - An Irish Symphony


----------



## Guest

Bach
Six Cello Suites.

Yo Yo Ma.

(Yo, Youtube)


----------



## EDaddy

http://postimage.org/

Listening to an especially creepy, evil-sounding symphony. An artist I've never listened to before and perhaps now I understand why.

György Kurtág. Currently: Stele - 1. Adagio.

This composer must have been badly abused as a child. This is some dark, freaky s--t folks!


----------



## dgee

EDaddy said:


> http://postimage.org/
> 
> Listening to an especially creepy, evil-sounding symphony. An artist I've never listened to before and perhaps now I understand why.
> 
> György Kurtág. Currently: Stele - 1. Adagio.
> 
> This composer must have been badly abused as a child. This is some dark, freaky s--t folks!


Stele is literally one of my favourite pieces in the symphonic repertoire - the start and end are some of the best written ever, for me. In general, I've found the current listening thread to be a positive environment free from the petty parochialism of more specific threads, hence its appeal. Long may it stay that way


----------



## EDaddy

dgee said:


> Stele is literally one of my favourite pieces in the symphonic repertoire - the start and end are some of the best written ever, for me. In general, I've found the current listening thread to be a positive environment free from the petty parochialism of more specific threads, hence its appeal. Long may it stay that way


Pray, did I offend, d?


----------



## Pugg

​
*Kaufmann: Wagner*

Ein Schwert verhieß mir der Vater (from Die Walküre)
Dass der mein Vater nicht ist (from Siegfried)
Allmächt'ger Vater, blick herab! (from Rienzi)
Inbrunst im Herzen (from Tannhäuser)
Am stillen Herd (from Die Meistersinger)
In fernem Land (from Lohengrin)
extended version with second verse
Markus Brück (bass-baritone)
Chor der Deutschen Oper Berlin
Wesendonck-Lieder (5)

Jonas Kaufmann (tenor)

Orchester der Deutschen Oper Berlin, Donald Runnicles


----------



## dgee

EDaddy said:


> Pray, did I offend, d?


Well the bit about child abuse was pretty yuck, but generally I just think you should be aware of the unwritten rule of the thread


----------



## tortkis

Meredith Monk: Turtle Dreams (ECM)


----------



## Biwa

David Lang (b.1957)

The Little Match Girl Passion
For Love is Strong
I Lie
Evening Morning Day
Again (after Ecclesiastes)

Theatre of Voices
Ars Nova Copenhagen
Paul Hillier (conductor)


----------



## deprofundis

Ockay today was a great day , i had revenge hehehe over some imbecil, he beg for excuses, that was cool , hmm yep.
It were a sadistic intellectual game i play whit him, because i lose a woman because of him so i wear angry for 3-4 full
years i spent each second hating him, now im so laughing and lisening to* cappricio espagnol by Rimsky korsakov*


----------



## Pugg

Next on:



*Verdi: I Lombardi alla prima crociata*

_Cristina Deutekom_ (Giselda), *Placido Domingo* (Oronte), Ruggero Raimondi (Pagano), Jerome Lo Monaco (Arvino), Desdemona Malvisi (Viclinda), Stafford Dean (Pirro), Clifford Grant (Acciano), Montserrat Aparici (Sofia), Keith Erwen (Priore della città di Milano)

Royal Philharmonic Orchestra & Ambrosian Singers, Lamberto Gardelli


----------



## Tsaraslondon

I have to admit I'm not big on Christmas. I'm not religious and I hate the commercialism, but I do enjoy the chance it gives us to spend time with loved ones and family (when it finally gets here. The build up seems endless.) I also enjoy the chance it gives us to listen to music we don't listen to at other times of the year.

This excellent disc of non-hackneyed Christmas carols, with Britten's _Ceremony of Carols_ as its centrepiece makes a welcome visit to my CD player this morning.


----------



## Biwa

Louis Spohr (1784-1859)

String Sextet in C major op.140

Nonet in F major op.31

camerata freden


----------



## jim prideaux

'*William Walton: Piano Quartet in D minor*
Maggini Quartet / Peter Donaho, piano










This is an unpredictable joy to hear! I feel like I've been led on a grand tour by a master story teller, and that's just within the first 3 minutes. Walton may have been English, but in some ways this work almost sounds American in flavor. I hope that is not an insult. It has that indefinable 20th century American optimism, a quality I can't quite describe or put my finger on. The passion in this performance is almost a physical force. Or maybe I'm just really really in the mood for post-romantic chamber music.

The final movement rocks out by the way. It might be a good way to introduce a classical novice to chamber.'

Mr W.-as a result of your infectious enthusiasm I am now about to 'dig out' exactly the same recording and give it another listen

Cheers!


----------



## omega

*Sibelius*
_Kullervo_
Lilli Paasikivi
Raimo Laukka
Helsinki University Chorus
Lahti Symphony Orchestra
Osmo Vänskä


----------



## Pugg

​
*Spohr*: Symphonies

Symphony No. 7 in C major, Op. 121 'The Earthly and Divine in Human Life'
Symphony No. 9 in B minor, Op. 143 (The Seasons)
Erinnerung an Marienbad, Op. 89

NDR Radiophilharmonie, Howard Griffiths


----------



## Blancrocher

Britten: Bridge Variations, Illuminations, Lachrymae (Csaba)


----------



## ShropshireMoose

Beethoven: Piano Sonatas Nos. 21 "Waldstein" and 23 "Appassionata"/Andante Favori
Chopin: Impromptu No.1 in A-flat, Op.29/Nocturne No.8 in D-flat, Op.27 No.2/Fantaisie-Impromptu, Op.66
Gounod-Liszt: "Faust" Waltz
Liszt: Sonetti del Petrarca Nos. 47/104/123 Louis Kentner

Two HMV LPs of the wonderful Louis Kentner. The performance of the "Waldstein" strikes me as being one of the finest readings ever released on record, it's one of those interpretations where everything seems just right, the various tempo changes of the last movement are particularly well managed, but the reading as a whole is well nigh perfect to my ears. Kentner very often gave complete cycles of the Beethoven Sonatas, and it is a tragedy that this record, plus two recordings of the "Hammerklavier" (one on 78s for Columbia and one on LP for Saga) appear to be the sole examples of him playing the sonatas. I heard him twice in the 1980s, and on both occasions he played Op.110, and it was as superbly done as this "Waldstein" let me tell you! He was also probably the first pianist to play an entire cycle of Schubert Piano Sonatas, yet no recordings of these were made at all, I have a broadcast from the Bromsgrove Festival of 1976 of him playing D.959 which shows how good he was in this repertoire. In case any of you are unfamiliar with his name, he was born in Hungary in 1905, and was chosen by Bartok to give the Hungarian premiere of his 2nd Piano Concerto (under Klemperer), he also gave the European premiere of the Bartok 3rd Concerto. Kodaly wrote his Dances of Marosszek for Kentner (they were originally for piano solo and orchestrated later), and was so late at actually putting them onto paper, that just days before the advertised premiere, Kentner sat at the piano in one room of Kodaly's house memorising each piece of manuscript as it was brought through from the composer's study with the ink still wet! Kentner played these at one of the recitals I attended and brought such energy to bear that he was actually bouncing up and down on the stool as he played them! Not bad going for a man of 78! The Chopin pieces are most beautifully done, and the Liszt is second to none, Kentner recorded a good deal of Liszt for Vox in the 1960s/70s and was perhaps unfairly pigeonholed as a Liszt specialist, though he was undoubtedly one of the finest Lisztians who ever lived. When we consider the complete cycles of Beethoven and Schubert Sonatas, the Bach 48, and the many contemporary pieces he played (he gave the world premiere of Tippet's Piano Concerto), then we realise the wide range of his musicianship, making me, for one, regret that he is not better represented on record.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Verhulst: Mass Op. 20*

Nienke Oostenrijk (soprano), Margriet van Reisen (contralto), Marcel Reijans (tenor), Hubert Claessens (bass)

Netherlands Concert Choir, Residentie Orchestra The Hague, Matthias Bamert


----------



## Eramirez156

*Symphony No. 3 "Organ"*
*Camille Saint-Saens*

*L'Apprenti Sorcier*
*Paul Dukas*









*Simon Preston
Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra *
*James Levine*


----------



## elgar's ghost

I have now reached the final day of my Mozart listening - I can't recall a time when my stereo has been block-booked by a single composer for so long but maybe that's because I have more works by WAM than by anyone else and I felt the urge to go through them all. I'm giving the six operas I have of his a miss for now as I need to be in the mood for that genre, but listening to everything else within a relatively short space of time has been an immense pleasure, especially as there was a kind of chronological order to it all which, I think, made me appreciate Mozart's maturing talents even more.

Minuet for a symphony in C K409/383f (1782), Adagio maestoso in G to a symphony by M. Haydn [ex "Symphony no. 37"] K444/425a (183 or 1784), Symphony no. 38 in D - "Prague" K504 (1786), no. 39 in E-flat K543 (1788), no. 40 in G-minor K550 (1788) and no. 41 in C - "Jupiter" K551 (1788):










Variations on "Les homes pleusement" from _La rencontre imprévue_ by C.W. Gluck K455 (1784), Variations on an Original Theme K500 (1786), Variations on an Original Theme K54/Anh. 138a/547b (1788), Variations on a Minuet by J.P. Duport K573 (1789), Variations on "Ein Weib ist das herrlichste Ding" from _Der dumme Gartner_ by B. Schack K613 (1791), Piano Sonata no. 15 in F K533 (1788), no. 16 in C K545 (1788), no. 17 in B-flat K K570 (1789) and no. 18 in D K576 (1789):










Song - "Zerfließet Heut, Geliebter Brüder" for tenor, male choir and organ K483 (1785), Song - "Ihr Unsre Neuen Leiter" for tenor, male choir and organ K484 (1785), Adagio and Fugue in C-minor - version for string quartet K546 (1788), Adagio and Rondo in C-minor/major for flute, oboe, viola, cello and celesta [celesta replacing glass harmonica] K617 (1791), Motet - "Ave verum Corpus" for mixed choir and orchestra K618 (1791), Cantata - "Die ihr die unermesslichen Weltalls Schöpfer ehrt" for tenor and piano K619 (1791), Little Masonic Cantata - "Laut verkünde unsre Freude" for soloists, male chorus and orchestra K623a (1791) and Song (for the closing of the lodge) - "Laßt uns mit geschlungen Händen" for male choir and organ K623a (1791):


----------



## hombre777

Sibelius - Valse Triste
Sibelius The Swan of Tuonela


----------



## Flamme

Repetitive but kind of neat. Especially in depths of winter...


----------



## Pugg

Never get bored of this recording.
*Leontyne Price* and Herbert von Karajan


----------



## Eramirez156

*Concerto for Orchestra*
*Béla Bartók*

*Romanian Rhapsodies*
*Georges Enesco*









*Royal Scottish Orchestra*
*Neeme Jarvi*

Picked this up the other day @ Half Priced Books for 4 bucks, one can never have too much Bartok,and it been years since I've listened to the Enesco's Rhapsodies.


----------



## Pugg

​_Christmas concertos.
I Musici_ .:tiphat:


----------



## Vaneyes

Sampling for *Fibich *birthday (1850) and *Gade* death day (1890).


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1973/4. Essential.


----------



## Weston

elgars ghost said:


> Variations on "Les homes pleusement" from _La rencontre imprévue_ by C.W. Gluck K455 (1784), Variations on an Original Theme K500 (1786), Variations on an Original Theme K54/Anh. 138a/547b (1788), Variations on a Minuet by J.P. Duport K573 (1789), Variations on "Ein Weib ist das herrlichste Ding" from _Der dumme Gartner_ by B. Schack K613 (1791), Piano Sonata no. 15 in F K533 (1788), *no. 16 in C K545 (1788)*, no. 17 in B-flat K K570 (1789) and no. 18 in D K576 (1789):


Tried to sneak it past me, eh?


----------



## Weston

EDaddy said:


> Listening to an especially creepy, evil-sounding symphony. An artist I've never listened to before and perhaps now I understand why.
> 
> György Kurtág. Currently: Stele - 1. Adagio.
> 
> This composer must have been badly abused as a child. This is some dark, freaky s--t folks!


You've certainly sold me on exploring the piece. I love creepy music.

[Edit: Listening on YT. Whoah! You're right.]


----------



## Vasks

*Palestrina - Motet: Hodie Christus natus est (Ledger/Angel LP)
Charpentier - In Nativitatem D.N.J.C. Canticum (Christie/Harmonia mundi CD)*


----------



## Pugg

​
*Massenet: Werther*

*Alfredo Kraus* (Werther), *Tatiana Troyano*s (Charlotte), Christine Barbaux (Sophie), Matteo Manuguerra (Albert), Jules Bastin (Le Bailli), Jean-Philippe Lafont (Johann), Philip Langridge (Schmidt), Lynda Richardson (Kätchen), Michael Lewis (Brühlmann)

London Philharmonic Orchestra, Michel Plasson


----------



## Art Rock

Best 4 euro I've spent in a long time. Amazing performances of these war horses. Love it.


----------



## Sonata

Enjoying some fine trumpeting lately 









Alison Balsom









Tine Thing Helseth

And I downloaded this for 99 cents:


----------



## Guest

Claudio Arrau playing Beethoven's late sonatas while I'm driving to Monterey. Divine


----------



## DavidA

Faure Requiem / Rutter and Cambridge Singers.

Ethereal delights!


----------



## Stirling

Newberry - Symphony No. 5
https://drive.google.com/folderview?id=0B38Mh8TG91rRNk81bzVIMUstQms&usp=sharing


----------



## Stirling

Beethoven - 1 symphony Norrington


----------



## Stirling

Beethoven - 2 symphony Norrington


----------



## jim prideaux

Jansons and the Oslo Phil performing Dvorak's 5th Symphony.....the last movement always 'gets me'-starts out really rather (melo?)dramatically and then develops into something exuding a remarkable sense of nostalgia and tenderness!


----------



## Stirling

Beethoven Symphony #3 - Norrington


----------



## senza sordino

This is the first time I've listened to Beethoven's fifth in a few years, I tend to skip right over it and play the seventh which I adore. It was nice to catch up with the old warhorse. But it might be a while before I listen to the fifth again. The seventh I can listen to again and again, I never get tired of it.

LvB Symphonies 5&7
View attachment 79202


Haydn Violin Concertos C, A and G. I've muddled my way through playing the G major. I'd like to try the A major as I find it more interesting than the other two, but the sheet music for the A major is hard to come by. I don't know why. I'll look for it to play sometime in the new year. Also on this disk is a harpsichord concerto and the two cello concertos all of which sound great for morning listening.
View attachment 79203


Dvorak Symphony no 6 and Janacek Idyll
View attachment 79204


----------



## EDaddy

dgee said:


> Well the bit about child abuse was pretty yuck, but generally I just think you should be aware of the unwritten rule of the thread


My apologies then, dgee. In retrospect perhaps that was in poor taste, although when I wrote it I did so in a spirit of tongue and cheek (obviously didn't translate into text!). I was just so... _shocked._ And, honestly, the music kind of did invoke a sense of "yuck". I also don't care for horror movies so perhaps that might add some perspective. Life has more than enough darkness. I turn to music for something else entirely.

That said, apologies if my words offended. I will try to be more careful with my attempts at black humor in the future. At the time it seemed fitting.

Peace.

Current listening:


http://postimage.org/

Mendelssohn Symphony #5 "Reformation"
Munch & The BSO


----------



## ShropshireMoose

Mendelssohn: Sonata in D, Op.65 No.5
Brahms: Chorale Preludes, Op.122 Nos.8, 10 and 11
Charles Wood: Prelude on "St. Mary"
Frank Bridge: Allegretto Grazioso/Andantino
Parry: Fantasia and Fugue Philip Marshall (at the organ of Lincoln Minster)

Rubinstein: Piano Concerto No.4 in D Minor, Op.70 Oscar Levant/Philharmonic-Symphony Orchestra of New York/Dimitri Mitropoulos

A fine recital on the organ of Lincoln Minster by Philip Marshall. I'm particularly fond of the Mendelssohn Sonata in D, it often featured on programmes when I first started going regularly to organ recitals some 35 years ago, and it was a pleasure to hear it this afternoon. The remainder of the programme is equally enjoyable, the Bridge pieces are a rare treat. Then Rubinstein's 4th Piano Concerto in a performance of blazing intensity, what a superb pianist Oscar Levant was. Mainly remembered now, if at all, for his brilliant renditions of Gershwin, and his biting wit, he was a very fine musician indeed, and this is a superb performance. Lest any of ye be unfamiliar with the Levant wit, it could be very sharp indeed and frequently got him banned from the radio and later, the television. Two quips on the latter that both resulted in bans of several months: "I've been in Hollywood so long I knew Doris Day before she was a virgin." Then when Marilyn Monroe married Arthur Miller she converted to Judaism, prompting Oscar to remark, "Now Marilyn is kosher, Arthur can eat her!" When Milton Berle converted to Catholicism, Levant said, "Our loss is their loss." He was good friends with Vladimir Horowitz, and both of them were notorious for cancelling concerts, when Musical America approached each of them with a view to them taking advertising space, Levant suggested they take a joint ad reading "Vladimir Horowitz and Oscar Levant both available for a limited number of cancellations." I could go on, but you get the idea, perhaps let's just finish, thinking about the forthcoming presidential election in the USA with Levant's comment on the two main sides: "The only difference between the Democrats and the Republicans is that the Democrats allow the poor to be corrupt, too."


----------



## Stirling

Beethoven - Symphony #4 - Norrington


----------



## Eramirez156

*"The Postman always rings twice"*

What the postman brought today

*Symphony No.2*
*Wilhelm Stenhammar *









*Stockholm Philharmonic Orchestra*
*Tor Mann*

_Recorded 15 and 16 August 1959_


----------



## Stirling

Beethoven - Symphony #5 - Norrington


----------



## pmsummer

*One of those 'inbetweener' recordings.*










ANCIENT NOËLS
*Maggie Sansone and Ensemble Galilei*

_Maggie's Music_


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 2001.


----------



## Mahlerian

EDaddy said:


> My apologies then, dgee. In retrospect perhaps that was in poor taste, although when I wrote it I did so in a spirit of tongue and cheek (obviously didn't translate into text!). I was just so... _shocked._ And, honestly, the music kind of did invoke a sense of "yuck". I also don't care for horror movies so perhaps that might add some perspective. Life has more than enough darkness. I turn to music for something else entirely.
> 
> That said, apologies if my words offended. I will try to be more careful with my attempts at black humor in the future. At the time it seemed fitting.
> 
> Peace.


I don't like horror movies much either (except those with some depth or artistic merit), and I don't listen to music to receive the base thrill of being disturbed by something.

Your reaction is your own and as valid as anyone else's, but I find any intimations of child abuse completely tasteless, just as I find the tired cliches about modern music sounding like "horror music" irritating and belittling. Kurtag's music is very delicate and fascinating, and I would never think of it as being designed for shock value of any kind.


----------



## Schubussy

Gustav Mahler - Das Lied Von Der Erde
Otto Klemperer, Philharmonia Orchestra


----------



## Stirling

Beethoven - Symphony #6 - Norrington


----------



## Guest

Scelsi
String Quartet no 5.

Arditti Quartet.

Strewth, that's one to clear the dance floor.


----------



## science




----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Well, what do YOU think I was possibly listening to on this album? 










I don't know what the warning's all about though. Could be something like "Warning: Music contains solo saxophone" :lol:


----------



## Orfeo

Huilunsoittaja said:


> Well, what do YOU think I was possibly listening to on this album?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know what the warning's all about though. Could be something like "Warning: Music contains solo saxophone" :lol:


All of them. You're as adventurous as myself (despite our shared affinity for the Russian maestro, whose Sixth Symphony and La Mer I'm listening to as I am typing this).


----------



## Stirling

Beethoven - Symphony #7 - Norrington


----------



## Alfacharger

I'm a sucker for Williams and this score does not disappoint. Rey's theme is particularly beautiful.


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1965.


----------



## pmsummer

Huilunsoittaja said:


> I don't know what the warning's all about though. Could be something like "Warning: Music contains solo saxophone" :lol:


"The horror. The horror."


----------



## KenOC

pmsummer said:


> "The horror. The horror."


A gentleman is someone who can play the saxophone, but doesn't.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Weston said:


> Tried to sneak it past me, eh?


Ha ha! In fact, I was going to highlight it. :lol:


----------



## Stirling

Beethoven - Symphony #8 - Norrington


----------



## Biwa

Stirling said:


> Beethoven - Symphony #8 - Norrington


One of my favorite recordings of this piece. :cheers:


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Orfeo said:


> All of them. You're as adventurous as myself (despite our shared affinity for the Russian maestro, whose Sixth Symphony and La Mer I'm listening to as I am typing this).


Ahh lemme guess.... _the _grammy nominated album with Serebrier? 

I was listening to the Saxophone Concerto on Spotify, so I unfortunately didn't have access to whole album on my phone. But it looks like a good album which I _would _have listened to in full. I was happy to find Finnish saxophonist


----------



## pmsummer

I SING THE BIRTH
*Anonymous, Byrd, Smith, Perotin, Palestrina, Clemens, Plainchant*
New York Polyphony

_Avie_


----------



## Stirling

Beethoven - Symphony #9 - Norrington


----------



## Stirling

Mine too, which why I am listening all 9 symphonies.


----------



## AClockworkOrange

Beethoven's Symphony No.8 performed by Kletzki & the Czech Philharmonic Orchestra.

I have just gotten back from a show - a great night with family - and despite the fact that I have to be up for work in about 6 hours I cannot sleep. I have always enjoyed the Eighth and Kletzki and his Czech musicians create a distinctly beautiful performance.

Listening through headphones for the first time in a while is proving remarkably informative and very rewarding. I foresee the headphones being used more frequently going forward.


----------



## ShropshireMoose

Schubert: "Trout" Quintet Melos Ensemble

Rimsky-Korsakov: "Le Coq d'Or" Suite/"Tsar Sultan" Suite, Op.57/Dubinushka, Op.62/Dance of the Tumblers from "The Snow Maiden" Philharmonia Orchestra/Efrem Kurtz

Mendelssohn: Hark! The Herald Angels Sing
Trad. arr. Sargent: The Boar's Head Carol/The Cherry-Tree Carol/Greensleeves/Hawaiian Lullaby
Czech folk-tune arr. Sargent: Zither Carol
Negro Spiritual arr. Sargent: Little David, Play on Yo' Harp
Korean folk song arr. Sargent: Lullaby
Moravian carol arr. Sargent: Praise Ye The Lord
Trad.: The First Nowell/O Come All Ye Faithful
Tate arr. G. Shaw: While Shepherd's Watched
Trad. French: Ding Dong Merrily On High
Gruber arr. Sargent: Silent Night, Holy Night
Broadhurst arr. Sargent: A Cowboy Carol
Pearsall ed. Parratt: In Dulci Jubilo
Parry: Welcome, Yule!
Trad. Welsh arr. Sargent: Dark The Night 
Royal Choral Society/Sir Malcolm Sargent

The Melos Ensemble recording of Schubert's ever popular "Trout" Quintet has become one of my favourite versions ever since I bought this marvellously diverse set earlier this year. The recordings on this set sound absolutely splendid and Lamar Crowson's piano sounds especially deep, resonant and rich in this piece. Then a delightful Rimsky-Korsakov disc, all excellently played and recorded and finally a supremely enjoyable disc of carols, some well known and some a little more obscure. I'm particularly fond of the "Zither Carol" and "A Cowboy Carol", which gets the tenors and basses imitating the plucked strings of a banjo and brings forth whoops and hollers from the whole choir! As Herbert Howells remarks in his sleeve note, "this is a robust outburst not entirely for the purist or the faintheart." The ubiquitous Snoutey, my ever present collie mix-up, liked "The Boar's Head Carol" best, she couldn't resist it and joined in with her most musical of howls (no pun intended Herbert!), no doubt wishing us all a Merry Christmas! She loves music and literature, as witness her paying homage to Dylan Thomas on our annual holiday in September:









Any excuse to get the Snoutey in!


----------



## bejart

Nicolaus Kraft (1778-1853): Cello Concerto No.2 in D Major, Op.4

Hynek Farkac conducting the Plzen Radio Symphony Orchestra -- Jiri Hosek, cello


----------



## Orfeo

Huilunsoittaja said:


> Ahh lemme guess.... _the _grammy nominated album with Serebrier?
> 
> I was listening to the Saxophone Concerto on Spotify, so I unfortunately didn't have access to whole album on my phone. But it looks like a good album which I _would _have listened to in full. I was happy to find Finnish saxophonist


Yep, that's it..............
That BIS album is very good and enjoyable.


----------



## johnnysc

Brahms - Symphony No. 4

Berlin Philharmonic/Abbado


----------



## KirbyH

Lots of new (and old) stuff these last few days:



























So I've been listening to the Star Wars soundtracks as strict music for oh, well over a decade now - and the newest one for The Force Awakens is no disappointment either. John Williams is a master of atmosphere, mood, and theatricality - honestly, Ravel could have written some of this stuff. It was these soundtracks that were my gateway to classical music, and I am forever grateful for it.

I own both sets of Solti's Wagner excerpts from Chiacgo and Vienna - I like Chicago a lot more, hands down. I appreciate the power and precision of the CSO - always - and the sonics are WOW LOUD. I listened to the whole disc and smiled the whole time. Special kudos to the brass for their work in the Meistersinger overture, as it's absolutely terrific.

It has been years since I took in Berlioz's Romeo and Juliet. I mean, YEARS. I had forgotten just how lovely this score is, and Boulez with his Cleveland forces seduced me all over again. The clarity, the inner detail that's brought out, the sheer delicacy is to die for. I mean it - and that Love Scene is one of the most beautiful things Berlioz ever penned.

My brother has a wonderful girlfriend, because she gave him complete, FULL, scores to The Ring, so the last couple days I've been following along to them from the more famous excerpts. It's so fun to see on the page how Wagner balances his instrumental families, how he orchestrates, and so on. He really did know what he was doing, in spite of rather little formal training. Just goes to show that instinct can be very mighty.


----------



## bejart

Mozart: 12 Variations in C Major, KV 265

Mitsuko Uchida, piano


----------



## Weston

*Stravinsky: Symphony in C*
Sir Georg Solti / Chicago Symphony Orchestra 









It sure doesn't sound like plain old vanilla "C," but it is a bright luminous work and great fun.

*Bartok: Music for Strings, Percussion & Celesta, Sz. 106, BB 114*
Pierre Boulez / Chicago Symphony Orchestra










Listening to this in fairly decent headphones is mind blowing. Those bass and timnpani (or bass drum) rumbles startle me. I don't think this work has ever truly clicked with me until tonight though I've heard it quite a few times over the years. Tonight it seems to have the same complex rhythmic conversation quality that has captivated me in other modern works, not to mention some vaguely Ligeti-like passages that I never really noticed before.

And speaking of Ligeti, by chance he came up next.

*Ligeti: Requiem* 
Peter Eötvös / WDR Rundfunkchor Köln / WDR Sinfonieorchester Köln










For me this is a far better rendition of what is likely my favorite piece of 20th century music than the version found in The Ligeti Project boxed set, in spite of the somewhat ugly cover. Words fail for this piece. I won't even try.

In spite of Mahlerian's tiring of contemprary music being thought of as fit for horror movies, I am now terrified and shaken, even as familiar as I am with the work above and even if that was not its intent. I felt like my heart was about to stop. I need a short fourth installment tonight if I am to sleep, one a little less profound.

*David Patterson: Hermit's Blue, for orchestra*
Ruben Silva / Moravian Philharmonic Orchestra










After a sufficiently long pause to recover from the Ligeti, I let this very short work get me grounded again. I've been back and forth about this 6 Continent series but the more I listen the more I think these works are not bad. Perhaps just not cutting edge - and why must they be?


----------



## Pugg

​
Liszt: Harmonies poétiques et religieuses


----------



## Pugg

EDaddy said:


> i
> 
> Current listening:
> 
> 
> http://postimage.org/
> 
> Mendelssohn Symphony #5 "Reformation"
> Munch & The BSO


As Vaneyes use to say; _essential _:tiphat:


----------



## deprofundis

Ockay so i seen a friend lately, and old friend from my elementary school, i was please to have sutch a nice guess, i did not see him in years, that was cool, so i gave him a double cd of Gesualdo Tenebrae responsoria, this copy was not the finest but i want to make a nice gift for x-mas time and the fact i want to introduce* Gesualdo *to me best friennds..Than right now im lisening to* codex faenza *i said in the past how mutch i love this record what a great day i had today.


----------



## Pugg

​_Gershwin; Rhapsody in Blue.
Bernstein; Symphonic dances _


----------



## tortkis

Monteverdi: Madrigali - The Consort of Musicke / Anthony Rooley









The Consort of Musicke / Anthony Rooley
Emma Kirkby, Evelyn Tubb, Sarah Pendlebury, Suzie Leblanc (sopranos)
Mary Nichols, Kristine Szulik, Penny Vickers (altos)
Paul Agnew, Andrew King, Richard Edgar-Wilson (tenors)
Alan Ewing, Allan Parkes (basses)


----------



## Pugg

*Brahms: German requiem
Popp/ Brendel *
Sinopoli conducting


----------



## joen_cph

Main listening in the last few days:









*C.P.E. Bach Edition */ Brilliant Classics. 
Arrived a few days ago, quickly, from Amazon.es.









*Silvestrov*: _Metamusik, Postludium _ / Lubimov /ECM
An old favourite.









*Beethoven* complete works / Brilliant classics 
Another recent buying, from a Dutch shop. Those early Brendel recordings of the smaller Beethoven works & variations are actually often quite good. Whereas for the sonatas he is sometimes frustrating IMO. The Suske Quartet are fine in Op.18, for the later quartets it seems that other recordings are more to my taste. Still need to listen more, though. Zinman/Bronfman in the piano concertos are very varying, but the 3rd and the 5th concerto are interesting. Often fine recordings of the cello sonatas and the piano trios. Skrowaczewski seems too much of a classicist in some of the ouvertures. Etc. ...









*Schnittke*: _viola & cello concertos _/ Bashmet, Gutman / melodiya-regis
Another old favourite. Mind-blowing.









*Ruth Crawford-Seeger*: _Piano works etc._ / Lin / BIS
Fine performances of often interesting works (_Piano Studies, Preludes, Sonata_, etc.). Her string quartet (not here) is a superb work, IMO.


----------



## EDaddy

Mahlerian said:


> I don't like horror movies much either (except those with some depth or artistic merit), and I don't listen to music to receive the base thrill of being disturbed by something.
> 
> Your reaction is your own and as valid as anyone else's, but I find any intimations of child abuse completely tasteless, just as I find the tired cliches about modern music sounding like "horror music" irritating and belittling. Kurtag's music is very delicate and fascinating, and I would never think of it as being designed for shock value of any kind.


Noted Mahlerian. Thanks for sharing. No accounting for taste or "tastelessness". Right? 

Current listening:


http://postimage.org/

Ferde Grofé (1892-1972)
New York Philharmonic, Leonard Bernstein, Andre Kostelanetz
Grand Canyon Suite: I. Sunrise; II. Painted Desert


----------



## Pugg

​*Renée Fleming*, _friends and daughters ; Christmas in New York _


----------



## Pugg

​
*Puccini: Turandot
*
_Dame Joan Sutherland_ (Turandot), _Luciano Pavarotti_ (Calaf), Montserrat Caballé (Liù), Nicolai Ghiaurov (Timur), Tom Krause (Ping), Pier Francesco Poli (Pang), Piero De Palma (Pong), Peter Pears (L'imperatore Altoum), Sabin Markov (Un mandarino)

John Alldis Choir, London Philharmonic Orchestra, Zubin Mehta


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Berlioz's great _trilogie lyrique_, though in quieter vein than some of his works, is just as startlingly original in its own way. Everyone knows the lovely _Shepherds' Farewell_, but there are plenty of other memorable moments, not least Herod's gorgeous aria in Part One.

Davis, as ever, is a superb Berliozian, with excellent soloists, including Janet Baker, Thomas Allen, Jules Bastin and Eric Tappy.


----------



## Stirling

Shostakovich - Symphony No. 1 in F minor


----------



## ShropshireMoose

Bach-Busoni: Chaconne in D Minor
Chopin: 24 Preludes, Op.28
Strauss-Tausig: One Lives But Once, Op.167/The Moth, Op.157
Schulz-Evler: Concert Arabesques on "The Blue Danube"
Wagner-Liszt: "Tannhauser" Overture
Moszkowski: La Jongleuse
Rubinstein: Etude in C, Op.23 No.2 "Staccato" Jorge Bolet

The First Nowell/Hark The Herald Angels Sing/O Little Town of Bethlehem/Away in A Manger etc.! Eddie Dunstedter

Bolet's stupendous Carnegie Hall recital given on the 25th February, 1974, is one of the highlights of this marvellous set, and cannot be recommended highly enough, he was a fabulous player, at his best in front of an audience and this is all absolutely superb. Then an old Christmas favourite from my childhood, I had this record as a present when I was six, and every Christmas out it duly comes to be played several times throughout the festive season, 45 years on it still sounds splendid, what a fine organist Eddie Dunstedter was. I'm off to mom's for a few days now and so will be without the internet, so I'll take this opportunity to wish you all the compliments of the season, I hope you all find peace and tranquillity, and plenty of good music over the holiday. Snoutey sends a festive Bach, and has even dressed up as a ChristMoose for me!!









Merry Christmas to you all.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

If you can't indulge a sweet tooth at this time of year, when can you?


----------



## Pugg

​
Brahms: Piano Concerto No. 2 London Symphony Orchestra, Sir Colin Davis


----------



## Stirling

Shostakovich - Symphony No. 2 B Major


----------



## Stirling

Shostakovich: Symphony #3 In E Flat Major, Op.20 'The First Of May'


----------



## Pugg

​
*Renée Fleming*: Poemes
_Sensual French Masterpieces_

Dutilleux:Le Temps l'horloge
World premiere recording

Sonnets (2) by Jean Cassou
Messiaenoèmes pour Mi, books 1 & 2 (complete)
Ravel:Shéhérazade

Orchestre National de France, Seiji Ozawa


----------



## pmsummer

MISSA "HODIE CHRISTUS NATUS EST"
_Christmas Mass in Rome_
*Giovanni Pierluigi Palestrina*, and contemporaries
Gabrieli Consort & Players
Paul McCreesh - director

_Archiv_


----------



## Stirling

Shostakovich - Symphony No. 4 in C minor, Opus 43


----------



## jim prideaux

it is time to make the same observation I recall making this time last year (or was it the year before?).....

I had come to relate Prokofiev's 'Classical Symphony' as ideal listening at this time of year (never sure why!) over the past few years this has been replaced by Glazunov, particularly symphonies 4-7......for some reason they seem to evoke something about winter........so its Serebrier and Glazunov 5th at the moment...


----------



## Vasks

*Sammartini - Concerto Grosso di Natale, Op. 5, No. 6 (Lucarelli/Fone)
Stradella - Ah! Troppo e ver [Cantata a 6 Con'i Stromenti per Il Santissimo Natale] (Gatti/Arcana)*


----------



## bejart

Johann Joachim Quantz (1697-1773): Flute Quartet No.6 in B Minor

Mary Oleskiewicz, flute -- Elizabeth Field, violin -- Daniel Elyar, viola -- Stephanie Vial, cello -- David Schulenbeg, harpsichord


----------



## Stirling

Dmitri Shostakovich - Symphony No. 5


----------



## schigolch




----------



## Stirling

in nomine patris et filii et spiritus sancti


----------



## Pugg

​*Dvorak; Piano concerto*
Andras Schiff


----------



## elgar's ghost

Three early works by Britten today.

_Johnson over Jordan_ was a 1939 play by J.B. Priestley for which BB wrote the music. The suite was compiled by musicologist Paul Hindmarsh in 1988.

_Our Hunting Fathers_ op. 8 (1936) was the second orchestral song cycle he composed, set to texts mainly by W.H. Auden.










_Paul Bunyan_ op. 17 (1939-41 rev. 1975-76) was BB's first foray into opera. Written in the US and designated for the American stage, it received mixed reviews at the time and was all but forgotten as BB returned to the UK soon after and made no attempt to see it staged there (it received its UK premiere after some relatively minor revisions in 1976, the year of his death). Also it was further eclipsed by the success of his next opera, _Peter Grimes_, a few years later.

Despite its comparative 'lame duck' reputation with regards to Britten's operatic output _Paul Bunyan_ is in fact a very assured work. During his time in the US BB became familiar with American song-craft and thus had little difficulty writing in a convincing folk-cum-Broadway idiom when required for this tale of the giant lumberjack and the logging camp he is involved with. Auden provided the delightful libretto.


----------



## Blancrocher

Tartini: Violin Concertos (Ughi/Scimone)


----------



## George O

Claude Debussy (1862-1918)

La Musique pour Piano a Quatre Mains et pour Deux Pianos

Bernard Ringeissen, piano
Noël Lee, piano

on Astrée (France), from 1975


----------



## Stirling

Symphony N. 6 - Dmitri Shostakovich


----------



## Pugg

​
*Donizetti: Maria Stuarda*

_Dame Joan Sutherland _(Maria Stuarda), Huguette Tourangeau (Elisabetta), _Luciano Pavarotti _(Leicester), Roger Soyer (Talbot), James Morris (Cecil), Margreta Elkins (Anna)

Bologna Teatro Comunale Orchestra, Richard Bonynge


----------



## Pugg

Blancrocher said:


> View attachment 79232
> 
> 
> Tartini: Violin Concertos (Ughi/Scimone)


Wonderful recording :tiphat:


----------



## MrTortoise

W. A. Mozart

'Haydn' quartets
No. 14 in G, K.387
No. 15 in d minor, K.421
No. 16 in E-flat, K.428
No. 17 in B-flat, K.458 'The Hunt'
No. 18 in A, K.464

Mozarteum Quartett Salzburg


----------



## Flamme

http://www.radiotunes.com/baroque


----------



## Stirling

Dmitri Shostakovich - Symphony No. 7 in C major, "Leningrad", Op. 60


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1980.


----------



## gHeadphone

Mendelsshons Violin Concerto from the following great value box set by Hilary Hahn


----------



## Vaneyes

ShropshireMoose said:


> View attachment 79228
> View attachment 79229
> 
> 
> Bach-Busoni: Chaconne in D Minor
> Chopin: 24 Preludes, Op.28
> Strauss-Tausig: One Lives But Once, Op.167/The Moth, Op.157
> Schulz-Evler: Concert Arabesques on "The Blue Danube"
> Wagner-Liszt: "Tannhauser" Overture
> Moszkowski: La Jongleuse
> Rubinstein: Etude in C, Op.23 No.2 "Staccato" Jorge Bolet
> 
> The First Nowell/Hark The Herald Angels Sing/O Little Town of Bethlehem/Away in A Manger etc.! Eddie Dunstedter
> 
> Bolet's stupendous Carnegie Hall recital given on the 25th February, 1974, is one of the highlights of this marvellous set, and cannot be recommended highly enough, he was a fabulous player, at his best in front of an audience and this is all absolutely superb. Then an old Christmas favourite from my childhood, I had this record as a present when I was six, and every Christmas out it duly comes to be played several times throughout the festive season, 45 years on it still sounds splendid, what a fine organist Eddie Dunstedter was. I'm off to mom's for a few days now and so will be without the internet, so I'll take this opportunity to wish you all the compliments of the season, I hope you all find peace and tranquillity, and plenty of good music over the holiday. Snoutey sends a festive Bach, and has even dressed up as a ChristMoose for me!!
> 
> View attachment 79230
> 
> 
> Merry Christmas to you all.


Season's Greetings to Snoutey and Moose of Shropshire.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

*Bacewicz
String Quartets No. 2, 4 & 5*
Lutoslawski Quartet [Naxos, rec. 2012, but released 2015]

These fine quartets are becoming familiar to me now, as they've rarely been out of the CD player over the past month. There are a lot of different moods and techniques to explore in Bacewicz's music, and in a way I slightly regret having bought both discs together. There is a danger of her entire quartet oeuvre, with all the slow accumulation and absorption of different influences which the series shows, getting muddled up in my mind. Still, very direct movements like the allegro giocoso which completes #4, a sort of stylised Polish dance, do stand out as particularly memorable.










*Britten
String Symphony, Op 44
Welcome Ode, Op. 95
Psalm 150, Op. 67*
LSO, Hickox
Elizabeth Gale (soprano), Martyn Hill (Tenor), Alfreda Hodgson Alto)
various school choruses
[Chandos, 1990]

I was able to turn the volume up to listen to this powerful disc of Britten works for orchestra and soloists with young choruses. He really could write for this sort of combination of voice and instruments and what emerges is a very distinctive modernist but 'English' style which I think can hardly be mistaken for anyone else's work. (I'm beginning to realise that my school music teachers weren't daft in focusing on him, though I doubt that many of us 1970s teenagers were receptive back then). At any rate I am very encouraged to continue to explore this very rewarding composer's works.


----------



## Stirling

I like Bacewicz #4...


----------



## TurnaboutVox

Stirling said:


> in nomine patris et filii et spiritus sancti


RE: your Shostakovich symphony series posts, Stirling, I'm on tenterhooks to know which performances and recordings you're listening to. I have no insight into the difficulties you may be having with posting (e.g. recalcitrant smartphone) but I for one am eager to know, if you can manage it.

Best regards,

T-Vox


----------



## Stirling

I have a plan, which is how this - for me - works. I am listening to a mixture of Shostakovich: The Complete Symphonies - Mariss Jansons and Bernstein, and had the tunings already worked out. this is not the first time I have done this with Shostakovich. though I prefer the German spelling of his name because he used that as a musical synonym D- S - C - H.


----------



## Stirling

Shostakovich - Symphony No 8 in C minor, Op 65


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1988 at Abbey Road Studio 1, London. Recording Engineer: Mark Vigars.


----------



## brotagonist

I think the worst thing about English composers is that they often sound English  I have trouble getting over that. I'm not talking of contemporary composers, it should be noted. I decided to listen to Elgar's First Symphony (Brabbins/BBCSO) again this morning. Elgar seems the most platable, even genuinely enjoyable, of the English composers to me.


----------



## Stirling

Oh and by the the in nomine patris et filii et spiritus sancti was for Kurt Masur...


----------



## MrTortoise

Hector Berlioz

L'enfance du Christ

London Symphony Orchestra
Sir Colin Davis


----------



## Cosmos

I've been going through a period of wanting to listen to music but not being in he mood for seemingly _anything_ in my collection. But the other day, I got a new phone, and wanted to put music on that I could listen to on the go, without bringing my iPod [which is precious to me as if it were my child, I never want to lose you, iPod classic].

So, I decided to upload several dozens of works, all under 25 minutes, like musical tapas. I did some familiar and favorite works, but I also put on many pieces in my collection that I barely notice.

Kicking off this new series with Schubert's Fantasy in C, "Wanderer"










I remember being intrigued by the title when I was in high school [back in my Romantic-phile phase of crazy difficult piano music], but not liking the work. I thought it was dull and it felt too long. I left it in my collection, but never listened to it. Years of digital dust being swept off this morning, I'm awestruck by this work. It's much more active than I remembered it being. And, back then, I used to think this work sounded too "classical" and uninteresting compared to Liszt's music. Today, it sounds to me like one of the most "Romantic" work's Schubert wrote, at least for solo piano.


----------



## MrTortoise

Frédéric Chopin

F-minor Fantasy, Op. 49
Nocturne No. 8 in D-flat, Op. 27 No. 2

Daniel Barenboim, piano


----------



## Stirling

Shostakovich: Symphony No. 9
Bernstein leads the VPO


----------



## Haydn man

This is an excellent recording of some much loved pieces
Levine certainly seems to bring out some joyfull playing from the VPO especially in the Nutcracker


----------



## Haydn man

brotagonist said:


> I think the worst thing about English composers is that they often sound English  I have trouble getting over that. I'm not talking of contemporary composers, it should be noted. I decided to listen to Elgar's First Symphony (Brabbins/BBCSO) again this morning. Elgar seems the most platable, even genuinely enjoyable, of the English composers to me.


Sir, how dare you dismiss such wonderful music
I demand satisfaction, you may choose the weapons


----------



## Stirling

Dmitri Shostakovich: Symphony No.10


----------



## AClockworkOrange

*Hubert Parry: Symphonies No.4 & 5 - Bamert & LPO*








Continuing my exploration of *Hubert Parry's Symphonies* in no particular order, I have opted for disc three today - *Symphonies 4 & 5*. The Fifth I familiar with courtesy of Sir Adrian Boult's wonderful recording but these recordings will be drawn from Matthias Bamert's wonderfully performed cycle with the London Philharmonic Orchestra.

The Fourth is new to me but the soundscape and orchestrations wonderful - aided by great balance and recording. Half-way through, I am really enjoying the piece and the clear, confident performance. The orchestra play with energy and enthusiasm.


----------



## Haydn man

Number 26 "Coronation" from this set
The recording quality may be a bit variable especially in the early recordings in this set but the playing of both soloist and orchestra shine through.
It is now available at bargain prices and I can recommend it to anyone wanting to explore these works


----------



## AClockworkOrange

brotagonist said:


> I think the worst thing about English composers is that they often sound English  I have trouble getting over that.


Ouch! 

I have never heard that phrase used before 

I'm not offended - (I hope I am coming across lighthearted - which is the intended spirit - though as it probably doesn't come across well in writing I'll just say it :lol I'm just curious Brotagonist, when you say it 'sounds English', what do you mean?

Is it a bad experience with a Composer or a sound in general? Not all English composers sound the same - neither do Composers from any nation.


----------



## EDaddy

http://postimage.org/

Ludwig Van - Symphony No. 3 in E-flat Major, Op. 55 "Eroica"
Berliner Philharmoniker; Karajan

First time hearing Karajan's Eroica. Not bad for a beginner! :lol:


----------



## Cosmos

AClockworkOrange said:


> Ouch!
> 
> I have never heard that phrase used before
> 
> I'm not offended - (I hope I am coming across lighthearted - which is the intended spirit - though as it probably doesn't come across well in writing I'll just say it :lol I'm just curious Brotagonist, when you say it 'sounds English', what do you mean?
> 
> Is it a bad experience with a Composer or a sound in general? Not all English composers sound the same - neither do Composers from any nation.


Not speaking for brotagonist, but I've also used that phrase to describe British composers. And, I'm not really sure how to describe it other than English music writing aesthetic. Like French, or Spanish, or German, or Bohemian, etc. Compared to those, British "sounding" music is a little too British for me.

I know that makes no sense, but that's what happens when I try to explain subjective gut feelings. Maybe it's the American in me that winces at tyrannical redcoat jigs. :lol:


----------



## Stirling

Dmitri Shostakovich: Symphony No. 11


----------



## jim prideaux

Glazunov performed by the Russian National Orch. conducted by Serebrier....

Violin Concerto/Rachel Barton Pine
Chant du menestrel/Wen-Sinn Yang
2nd Piano Concerto/Alexander Romanovsky
Saxophone Concerto/Marc Chisson


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1990.


----------



## Vaneyes

EDaddy said:


> Ludwig Van - Symphony No. 3 in E-flat Major, Op. 55 "Eroica"
> Berliner Philharmoniker; Karajan
> 
> First time hearing Karajan's Eroica. Not bad for a beginner! :lol:


Congrats, newbie. That's the best Eroica I've heard, newly-remastered here with No. 4.


----------



## AClockworkOrange

Cosmos said:


> Not speaking for brotagonist, but I've also used that phrase to describe British composers. And, I'm not really sure how to describe it other than English music writing aesthetic. Like French, or Spanish, or German, or Bohemian, etc. Compared to those, British "sounding" music is a little too British for me.
> 
> I know that makes no sense, but that's what happens when I try to explain subjective gut feelings. Maybe it's the American in me that winces at tyrannical redcoat jigs. :lol:


:lol:

Thanks for commenting Cosmos (and for the image of a Red Coat dancing a jig :lol, I was just puzzled/curious as I haven't come across that description before.

I can see where you are coming from though with it being a gut feeling


----------



## joen_cph

Concerning the ongoing debate, I love exactly the folksy-, windy- and pastoral-reminiscent Englishness-tone sometimes easy to find among UK composers . 

Exemplified for instance by a bunch of string orchestra works, or some Elgar, V-W and early Britten orchestral music.


----------



## KenOC

To paraphrase, English music seems never quite so good as it sounds.


----------



## Flamme

Same all, same all...
http://www.radiotunes.com/baroque


----------



## Sonata

Brahms symphony #4 & Die Fliedemus


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1981.


----------



## elgar's ghost

More early works by Britten tonight - even the two pre-op. 1 works are noteworthy for their assuredness and maturity bearing in mind BB was still a teen-aged student when they were composed. The Sinfonietta was an excellent work with which to open his 'official' account, and is worthy of standing next to other distinguished op. 1s such as those by the likes of Berg and Korngold.

The VC is the work which featured Britten's first passacaglia, a form which became something of a Britten speciality throughout his career. The revised third movement of the PC is also a passacaglia (here titled 'impromptu'). For some reason BB junked _Young Apollo_ after just a couple of North American performances and it wasn't revived until 1979 - three years after his death.

Two Portraits - 'David Layton' for strings and 'E.B.B.' for solo viola and strings (1930), Double Concerto for violin, viola and orchestra (1932), Sinfonietta for five winds and five strings op. 1 (1932 - arr. 1936 for small orchestra), _Young Apollo_ for string quartet and string orchestra op. 16 (1939), Piano Concerto op. 13 (1938 - rev. 1945) and Violin Concerto op. 15 (1939 - rev. 1958):


----------



## Vaneyes

joen_cph said:


> Concerning the ongoing debate, I love exactly the folksy-, windy- and pastoral-reminiscent Englishness-tone sometimes easy to find among UK composers .
> 
> Exemplified for instance by a bunch of string orchestra works, or some Elgar, V-W and early Britten orchestral music.


Stepping into this debate is ill-advised, unless we can lamely semi-qualify it as, "Just sayin'." ha ha 
Of core symphony genre, Austro-German rules. However, for the rest it's open season. :tiphat:


----------



## Stirling

Dmitri Shostakovich - Symphony No. 12: The Year 1917


----------



## AClockworkOrange

*York Bowen: Piano Concertos No.1, 3 & 4 etc.*









*York Bowen: Piano Concertos No.3 & 4*
Danny Driver, Martyn Brabbins & the BBC Scottish Symphony Orchestra

Whilst I tend to prefer Vernon Handley's take on York Bowen's Concertos (with the exception of the Fourth which he sadly didn't record), this is an enjoyable recording.

Being a Pianist and Teacher himself, I have always found York Bowen's strengths lay in his Piano pieces - especially the Piano Concertos rather than his two Symphonies which, for me, pale in comparison. Hyperion record these performances well as part of their Romantic Piano Concerto series.













​
Which leads me to the *Piano Concerto No.1 *and the equally interesting *Violin Concerto* featuring Vernon Handley at the helm of the BBC Concert Orchestra and the soloists Michael Dussek & Lorraine McAslan.

My final selection for this evening which I have queued up are a number of *Chamber Works* from featuring the Gould Piano Trio & Robert Plane et al.


----------



## AClockworkOrange

Vaneyes said:


> Stepping into this debate is ill-advised, unless we can lamely semi-qualify it as, "Just sayin'." ha ha
> _Of core symphony genre, Austro-German rules. _However, for the rest it's open season. :tiphat:


It wasn't intended as a debate as such on the merits/de-merits of English music, just an honest question.

To each their own


----------



## Stirling

Shostakovich Symphony No 13 B flat minor


----------



## TurnaboutVox

brotagonist said:


> I think the worst thing about English composers is that they often sound English  I have trouble getting over that.
> [...]
> Elgar seems the most platable, even genuinely enjoyable, of the English composers to me.





KenOC said:


> To paraphrase, English music seems never quite so good as it sounds.


You knew I wasn't going to be able to resist stepping into this, didn't you? Mind you, I'm not actually English so I will claim strict (nationalistic) neutrality in this debate. I knew you didn't like Bridge, Brotagonist.

I wish I could transfer my appreciation of certain English composers to you - principally Bridge, Britten, Delius, Bax, Vaughan Williams, Walton and Rebecca Clarke, although this list reflects those whose works I know. To me they all sound quite different, though there are surely great affinities between Bridge and Clarke's chamber music (they shared a teacher, Stanford). Bridge (Russian, French, Austro-German influenced) and Delius (French, Scandinavian-Germanic influences) were barely accepted as 'English' composers by the English, especially Delius. Britten, as Bridge's pupil was greatly influenced by the older composer's internationalist connections and leanings.

Bax was influenced by Debussy, Wagner and Strauss as well as Celtic and Nordic culture. Walton may have been 'conservative' in his later career but started off being exposed to the modernists of his day (Stravinsky, Debussy and Sibelius) and he studied with Busoni. Vaughan Williams was interested in early English music, including folk music, but studied with Ravel.

The point I'm making is that none of these composers worked in isolation from European developments. I don't believe that a coherent 'English musical style' can be identified from the composers of this period. Can you really say, hand on heart, that there's nothing to be liked or valued from English music between, say, 1885 and 1975?

You do not like green fields and spam? Try them, try them, Sam-I-am...


----------



## Sloe

Edward Elgar´s first symphony 
Orchestra: BBC symphony orchestra
Conductor: Adrian Boult



This is one of my favourite symphonies and I always feel a huge joy and excitement when I hear it.


----------



## EDaddy

Vaneyes said:


> Congrats, newbie. That's the best Eroica I've heard, newly-remastered here with No. 4.


"Newbie" actually prefers Szell's classic reading with the Cleveland Orchestra over this one, although this is very good in many respects (not to mention it certainly _sounds_ better from a sonic perspective). I also like Wand's performance with the NDR. I will listen further to this (Karajan's) as there were/are many unexpected nuances of performance that definitely grabbed my attention.

Currently listening to:


http://postimage.org/app.php

Ignaz Joseph Pleyel (1757-1831): Violoncello Concerto in C, Ben.106
Ivan Monighetti; Akademie Für Alte Musik Berlin


----------



## tortkis

The Beauty of Nothingness - Norwegian Cornett & Sackbuts (Grong Musikkproduksjon)









Adrian Willaert (c 1490 - 1562)
Cipriano de Rore (1515 - 1565)
Giovanni Pierluigi da Palestrina (c 1525 - 1594)
Orlando Di Lasso (1532 - 1594)
Carlo Verardi (c 1550 - c 1500)
Thomas Morley (1557 - 1602)
Claudio Monteverdi (1567 - 1643)
Salamone Rosse (c 1570 - 1630)
Andrea Falconieri (1585 - 1656)
Truid Aagesen (fl 1593 - 1625)
Biagio Marini (1594 - 1663)
Pablo Bruna (1611 - 1679)

Norwegian Cornett & Sackbuts:
Kristin Hetland (cornett/baroque trumpet)
Wenche Tjentland, Runar Valheim Værnes, Helene Øverlie (baroque trombones/sackbuts)
Eli Molaug Odland (percussion)

Graceful and lively performance. The baroque brass instruments sound very warm and nice.


----------



## OldFashionedGirl

On Spotify:







*Benjamin Britten *- War Requiem.
London Symphony Orchestra and Chorus. Conducted by Benjamin Britten. Soloists: Galina Vishnevskaya, Peter Pears and Dietrich Fischer-Dieskau.


----------



## EDaddy

Stirling said:


> Shostakovich Symphony No 13 B flat minor


Is this like a symphonic cycle marathon you are having or what? WOW. You have literally burned through the entire Beethoven cycle and have now almost completed the Shostakovitch cycle as well?!

Are you listening to 33rpm vinyl at 78rpm or something? Lol


----------



## Guest




----------



## Stirling

EDaddy said:


> Is this like a symphonic cycle marathon you are having or what? WOW. You have literally burned through the entire Beethoven cycle and have now almost completed the Shostakovitch cycle as well?!
> 
> Are you listening to 33rpm vinyl at 78rpm or something? Lol


I need to clean out my head. I will do the rest of Schostakovitch cycle on the morrow.


----------



## deprofundis

Im lisening to *Penderecki's* orchestral work vol. 2, symphony no. 5 entitled la coreenne since it was orchestrated in seoul, this song remind me of an incredible hot woman i use to know that was korean she look like an angel... memories keep close to me never leave me alone, i remenber her smile , this is what symphony 5 bring to mind, what about the rest well symphony no.1 nice.but not has sexy and classy has number 5


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1971 - '80.


----------



## bejart

Joseph Martin Kraus (1756-1792): Symphony in C Sharp Minor

Concerto Koln


----------



## Selby

Scriabin
Poèmes (CD 7)
Maria Lettberg










Nørgård
Libra
Fredrik Malmberg, Danish National Vocal Ensemble


----------



## atsizat




----------



## Vaneyes

Stirling said:


> I need to clean out my head. I will do the rest of Schostakovitch cycle on the morrow.


I wished you'd saved the War Symphonies for Xmas Day. Oh well, there's always BAZ's Die Soldaten. :lol:


----------



## D Smith

In support of English music! Delius: Sea Drift. Thomas Hampson/Mackerras/Welsh National Opera. Lovely.


----------



## Blancrocher

Mondonville: Pieces de Clavecin avec Voix et Violon, op. 5 (Wiess/Perillo)


----------



## johnnysc

Verdi - Sacred Pieces

Carmela Remigio

Accademia Nazionale di Santa Cecilia/Myung Whun Chung


----------



## helenora

*Franck Messe solennelle op 12*. ( waiting for Panis angelicus )


----------



## Stirling

Vaneyes said:


> I wished you'd saved the War Symphonies for Xmas Day. Oh well, there's always BAZ's Die Soldaten. :lol:


I have be at work on my novel.


----------



## opus55

Ives: Violin Sonatas










Curt Thompson on the violin and Rodney Waters, piano.


----------



## pmsummer

*This.*










ANIMA MEA
My Soul
_Sacred Music of the Middle Ages_
*Ensemble Cosmedin*
Christoph Haas - direction

_Naxos_


----------



## Weston

*Bernard Stevens: Fantasia on a Theme of Dowland, for violin & piano, Op. 23*
Academy of St. Martin in the Fields Chamber Ensemble










The theme is Dowland's "Can She Excuse My Wrongs?" and this is a beautiful treatment. Highly recommended even if you are not familiar with the original Dowland.

*George Enescu: Violin Sonata No. 1 in D Major, Op. 2*
Mariana Sirbu, violin / Mihail Sirbu, piano










Maybe not Enescu's best work, but certainly enjoyable. Movement 3 is the most "melodic" for me, whatever that may mean.

*Cecile Chaminade: Piano Trio No. 1 in G minor, Op. 11*
Tzigane Piano Trio










Fantastic work! I liked Chaminade long before I knew she was female. Because of all our built in cultural biases I just assumed it was a vaguely feminine sounding male French name - like Camille Saint-Saens. The themes are very memorable, at least in the first movement, which makes it a little easier to follow the permutation in the development than many other works of its era (1880).


----------



## Vaneyes

For *Puccini* birthday (1858).


----------



## opus55

Shostakovich: Violin Concerto No. 1










Sarah Chang and Berliner Philharmoniker/Sir Simon Rattle


----------



## Weston

TurnaboutVox said:


> You knew I wasn't going to be able to resist stepping into this, didn't you? Mind you, I'm not actually English so I will claim strict (nationalistic) neutrality in this debate. I knew you didn't like Bridge, Brotagonist.
> 
> I wish I could transfer my appreciation of certain English composers to you - principally Bridge, Britten, Delius, Bax, Vaughan Williams, Walton and Rebecca Clarke, although this list reflects those whose works I know. To me they all sound quite different, though there are surely great affinities between Bridge and Clarke's chamber music (they shared a teacher, Stanford). Bridge (Russian, French, Austro-German influenced) and Delius (French, Scandinavian-Germanic influences) were barely accepted as 'English' composers by the English, especially Delius. Britten, as Bridge's pupil was greatly influenced by the older composer's internationalist connections and leanings.
> 
> Bax was influenced by Debussy, Wagner and Strauss as well as Celtic and Nordic culture. Walton may have been 'conservative' in his later career but started off being exposed to the modernists of his day (Stravinsky, Debussy and Sibelius) and he studied with Busoni. Vaughan Williams was interested in early English music, including folk music, but studied with Ravel.
> 
> The point I'm making is that none of these composers worked in isolation from European developments. I don't believe that a coherent 'English musical style' can be identified from the composers of this period. Can you really say, hand on heart, that there's nothing to be liked or valued from English music between, say, 1885 and 1975?
> 
> You do not like green fields and spam? Try them, try them, Sam-I-am...


I'm wondering where Alan Rawsthorne fits in with these influences. To me there is nothing English in his raging explosive approach to death by orchestral artillery.


----------



## Pugg

Haydn: Piano Sonatas Nos. 20 & 49


----------



## Pugg

Haydn man said:


> View attachment 79237
> 
> Number 26 "Coronation" from this set
> The recording quality may be a bit variable especially in the early recordings in this set but the playing of both soloist and orchestra shine through.
> It is now available at bargain prices and I can recommend it to anyone wanting to explore these works


Hear, hear :tiphat:
Or as Haydn man use to say: essential


----------



## Pugg

EDaddy said:


> http://postimage.org/
> 
> Ludwig Van - Symphony No. 3 in E-flat Major, Op. 55 "Eroica"
> Berliner Philharmoniker; Karajan
> 
> First time hearing Karajan's Eroica. Not bad for a beginner! :lol:


The are re-release this set on vinyl.........you get my drift now, right?


----------



## tortkis

Alexander Mosolov: Iron Foundry (Boutique)








Iron Foundry (Columbia Lb17) - Julius Ehrlich, Orchestra Symphonique de Paris
Iron Foundry (Parlophone E11374) - Victor De Sabata, E.I.A.R. Symphony Orchestra Turin

Alexander Mosolov: Iron Foundry - Piano Concerto No. 1 (Capriccio)








Iron Foundry (1926-7)
Piano concerto No. 1 (1927)
Tractor's arrival at the Kolkhoz (1926-7)
Legend for cello and piano (1924)
Piano sonata No. 1 (1924)
Four Newspaper Announcements (1928)
Steffen Schleiermacher (piano), Ringela Riemke (cello), Natalia Pschenitschnikova (soprano), Rundfunk-Sinfonieorchester Berlin / Johannes Kalitzke
recorded 2014

I couldn't find any information about the first one. The recording sound is not so good. The sound and performance of the Capriccio album are clear and powerful.


----------



## opus55

Haydn: Missa in Angustiis "Nelson Mass"










Missa in Angustiis


----------



## OldFashionedGirl

_On Spotify:_







*Rachmaninov* - Piano Concerto no. 2
Warsaw Philharmonic Orchestra. Wislocki. Richter.


----------



## starthrower

These performances are so intense, they will most likely drive normal people over the edge.
Listen to this one in solitude if you don't want to be murdered!


----------



## Pugg

​
María Bayo sings Mozart :tiphat:


----------



## Biwa

Modest Mussorgsky (1839-1881): 
Pictures at an Exhibition (arr. Noriko Ishikawa) for 2 pianos (12 hands), 4 percussionists

Alexander Yossifov (b.1940): Toccata for 2 pianos (16 hands)

Daniel Schnyder (b.1961): Arabian Overture Shourouk (arr. Daniel Schnyder) for 2 pianos (12 hands)

Georges Bizet (1838-1875): Habanera - Carmen-Fantasie (arr. Noriko Ishikawa) for 2 pianos (24 hands)

Thomas Turek (b.1973): kein liebeslied for 3 pianos (12 hands)

Gioacchino Rossini (1792-1868): Wilhelm Tell overture (arr. Ferdinand Wrede) for 2 pianos (8 hands)

Performed by:
die 12 pianisten
Karlsruher Schlagzeug Ensemble


----------



## brotagonist

AClockworkOrange said:


> I'm just curious Brotagonist, when you say it 'sounds English', what do you mean?
> 
> Is it a bad experience with a Composer or a sound in general? Not all English composers sound the same - neither do Composers from any nation.


There is just some sort of sound... is it folk melodies?... that just kind of make the music sound sort of rural and light (thinking of RVW, for example, but it does seem to be a national trait).



Cosmos said:


> Not speaking for brotagonist, but I've also used that phrase to describe British composers. And, I'm not really sure how to describe it other than English music writing aesthetic. Like French, or Spanish, or German, or Bohemian, etc. Compared to those, British "sounding" music is a little too British for me.
> 
> I know that makes no sense, but that's what happens when I try to explain subjective gut feelings. Maybe it's the American in me that winces at tyrannical redcoat jigs. :lol:


That you, Cosmos  I sense that we hear it exactly the same.


----------



## brotagonist

TurnaboutVox said:


> You knew I wasn't going to be able to resist stepping into this, didn't you? Mind you, I'm not actually English so I will claim strict (nationalistic) neutrality in this debate. I knew you didn't like Bridge, Brotagonist.
> 
> I wish I could transfer my appreciation of certain English composers to you - principally Bridge, Britten, Delius, Bax, Vaughan Williams, Walton and Rebecca Clarke, although this list reflects those whose works I know. To me they all sound quite different, though there are surely great affinities between Bridge and Clarke's chamber music (they shared a teacher, Stanford). Bridge (Russian, French, Austro-German influenced) and Delius (French, Scandinavian-Germanic influences) were barely accepted as 'English' composers by the English, especially Delius. Britten, as Bridge's pupil was greatly influenced by the older composer's internationalist connections and leanings.
> 
> Bax was influenced by Debussy, Wagner and Strauss as well as Celtic and Nordic culture. Walton may have been 'conservative' in his later career but started off being exposed to the modernists of his day (Stravinsky, Debussy and Sibelius) and he studied with Busoni. Vaughan Williams was interested in early English music, including folk music, but studied with Ravel.
> 
> The point I'm making is that none of these composers worked in isolation from European developments. I don't believe that a coherent 'English musical style' can be identified from the composers of this period. Can you really say, hand on heart, that there's nothing to be liked or valued from English music between, say, 1885 and 1975?
> 
> You do not like green fields and spam? Try them, try them, Sam-I-am...


Thanks for that, TaV! You listed so many composers that I barely know. Yes, "it's the green fields and spam" that often have me thinking like I do, but try them, I will, I will!


----------



## Biwa

Georg Friedrich Händel (1685-1759) 
Trio Sonata in F major, HWV 389
Sonata in D major, HWV 371
Aria "Vo' far guerra" from Rinaldo, HWV 7

Johann Friedrich Fasch (1688-1758) 
Concerto in D minor, FWV L:d6

Georg Philipp Telemann (1681-1767)
Trio sonatas in 
G minor TWV 42:g9
A minor TWV 42:a4
F major TWV 42:F7

Ensemble l'Ornamento:
Juliane Heutjer (Recorder)
Katharina Heutjer (Violin & Recorder)
Jonathan Pešek (Cello)
Sebastian Wienand (Harpsichord)
With: Susanne Regel (Oboe)
Rebeka Rusó (Viola da Gamba)
Mélanie Flahaut (Bassoon)


----------



## brotagonist

Listening to:

Alan Rawsthorne Concerto for pianoforte and orchestra No. 1 (Yuasa/Ulster)

Thanks, Weston! It's sounding like... again! No, it doesn't sound British at all. What is it, more like Saint-Saëns, perhaps? It's just on the tip of my recall.


----------



## Pugg

​*Tchaikovsky; Violin concerto
Boris Belkin *


----------



## DavidA

Brahms puano concerto 2 

Anda / Karajan

Karajan's orchestral introduction is superb. Anda treats the Concerto as a fantasy. Very individual but beautiful playing.


----------



## joen_cph

tortkis said:


> Alexander Mosolov: Iron Foundry (Boutique)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Iron Foundry (Columbia Lb17) - Julius Ehrlich, Orchestra Symphonique de Paris
> Iron Foundry (Parlophone E11374) - Victor De Sabata, E.I.A.R. Symphony Orchestra Turin
> *


Ehrlich´s Mosolov goes back to the 30s, Sabata´s from the 50s, as far as I remember. Do you even have the original 78s ?


----------



## Pugg

​
*Beethoven;* Christ on the mountain of olive trees 
*Deutekom/ Gedda/ Sotin
*
Sublime singing and recording :tiphat:


----------



## Biwa

Johannes Brahms - Piano Concerto no.2

Misha Dichter (piano)
Gewandhausorchester Leipzig
Kurt Masur (conductor)


----------



## Pugg

​*Schumann; cello concerto*.
Yo-Yo Ma


----------



## TurnaboutVox

Weston said:


> I'm wondering where Alan Rawsthorne fits in with these influences. To me there is nothing English in his raging explosive approach to death by orchestral artillery.


I must confess that the only Rawsthorne works I have yet heard are the Maggini's accounts of his three string quartets, which I enjoyed and found interesting, but I haven't subsequently followed this up, or got to know the quartets better. I've seen his work linked to Hindemith, in whom I am certainly interested, so I might explore further, thanks.

Current Listening:

*
Grazyna Bacewicz
String Quartets Nos. 6, 1, 7 & 3*
Lutoslawski Quartet [Naxos, 2012]










*Sofia Gubaidalina
Complete works for String Quartet:
String Quartets 1 - 4
Reflections on the Theme B-A-C-H*
Stamic Quartet [Supraphon, 2012]










String Quartets from two excellent women composers on the same day. I'm sorry that Mrs. Vox could find no solidarity with either composer and declared with some feeling that Gubaidalina's was 'absolutely horrible music!' Ah well.

Over the last 24 hours I have listened to all of Bacewicz's and Gubaidalina's works for that refined genre. My favourite of the Gubaidalina quartets remains the fourth with its tape augmentation. I think this is the one where the performers also bounce rubber balls off the strings, creating a hypnotic pattern of reverberating sounds.


----------



## Biwa

Johannes Brahms:

Cello Sonata No. 1 in E minor
Cello Sonata No. 2 in F major
Sonata in D major (arr. by Paul Klengel from Violin Sonata no.1 in G major)

Torleif Thedéen, cello
Roland Pöntinen, piano


----------



## Pugg

Next on:
​*Verdi; Il Trovatore *
_Plácido Domingo/Raina Kabaivanska /Piero Cappuccilli/Fiorenza Cossotto 
_
_Herbert von Karajan _Conductor


----------



## Biwa

Neujahrskonzert 2012

Wiener Philharmoniker 
Mariss Jansons

Maybe I'm getting a little ahead of myself. :tiphat:


----------



## Tsaraslondon

The final two discs of the Schwarzkopf Warner box are allotted to Gerald Moore's final concert in public, at which three great artists, Elisabeth Schwarzkopf, Victoria De Los Angeles and Dietrich Fischer-Dieskau, paid homage to the great man. What an occasion it must have been. They sing singly (Schubert for Fischer-Dieskau, Brahms for De Los Angeles and Wolf (of course) for Schwarzkopf), in duet and in trio. Schwarzkopf and De Los Angeles have great fun in a group of duets by Rossini, finishing with a hilarious performance of the famous _Cat Duet_, which, judging by the audience reaction, must have been even funnier as seen.

Wonderful singing from all three and Moore is, as he always was, superb. The concert ends with him playing a piano only arrangement of Schubert's _An die Musik_, a fitting end to the concert and to Moore's illustrious career.

Warner have also added at the end of the second disc, Schwarzkopf's justly famous recording of Beethoven's _Ah, perfido!_ and her lesser known one of _Abscheulicher_ from *Fidelio*, which originally served as a coupling for Karajan's Philharmonia Beethoven 9th. Karajan had wanted her to sing Leonore with him, but, ever pragmatic and self-aware, she knew it was not for her and declined. Recording just the aria in studio conditions though was deemed possible, and she is surprisingly successful, though one ideally needs a voice with more weight. She adopts an appropriately heroic tone for the opening recitative, magically changing colour for the slow section leading into _Komm, Hoffnung_ (wonderful horn playing from Dennis Brain here). The entire scene is sung with blazing conviction, even if, for all its incidental revelations, it doesn't quite convince. _Ah perfido!_ is a different matter, mirroring to some degree Schwarzkopf's superb Donna Elvira, and is a fitting end to 31 discs of superb quality; a great tribute to one of the most intelligent and supremely gifted singers of the twentieth century.


----------



## Stirling

Dmitri Shostakovich: Symphony no.14 op.135


----------



## elgar's ghost

Continuing with Britten this morning - music for string quartet and three orchestral song cycles.

Quartettino (1930), Alla Marcia (1933), Three Divertimenti (1993 - rev. 1936), Simple Symphony - version for string quartet op. 4 (1933-34), String Quartet no. 1 op.25 (1941), String Quartet no. 2 op.36 (1945) and String Quartet no. 3 op.94 (1975):

















_Les Illuminations_ [after Rimbaud] for high voice and string orchestra op.18 (1939), _Serenade_ for tenor, horn and strings op. 31 (1943) and _Nocturne_ for tenor solo, seven obbligato instruments and string orchestra op. 60 (1958):


----------



## Pugg

[

Mozart: " Piano Concerto No. No. 25 in C major, K.503 ")
[Soloist] Leonard Bernstein (P & conductor), Israel Philharmonic (November 1, 5 & 6th, 1974 Tel Aviv, Mann Auditorium


----------



## Pugg

Biwa said:


> View attachment 79254
> 
> 
> Neujahrskonzert 2012
> 
> Wiener Philharmoniker
> Mariss Jansons
> 
> Maybe I'm getting a little ahead of myself. :tiphat:


They are in my shopping basket at JPC already, DVD and vinyl.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Haydn*:Keyboard Concerto No. 3 /No. 4/ No.11
*Leif Ove Andsnes* (piano)

Norwegian Chamber Orchestra


----------



## Stirling

Dmitri Shostakovich : Symphony No. 15 in A major


----------



## jim prideaux

despite being the biggest ship building town globally in 1900 my hometown is blighted by post industrial malaise and all that is associated with decline-consequently a visit to the Oxfam shop is more in hope than realistic expectation, but today following a Xmas shopping excursion I went to the charity shop to find pristine copies ( 2 double CD packages)of the Barenboim/English Chamber Orchestra recordings of the latter Mozart Symphonies....yes!......so now listening to 35th,36th and 40th and on first listening really impressive!


----------



## Biwa

Pugg said:


> They are in my shopping basket at JPC already, DVD and vinyl.


Jansons and the Wiener Phil gave a delightful New Year's concert on this one. The program contains several pieces that aren't played very often at these annual events, including several polkas such as Artists' Greeting, Entweder-oder, Copenhagen Steam Railway Galop, the Rathaus-Ball-Tänze... The Tritsch-Tratsch and Fireproof polkas with the Vienna Boy's Choir are charming performances. I also really enjoyed the 2 pieces from Tchaikovsky's Sleeping Beauty and Eduard Strauss's Carmen-Quadrille which contains quotes from Bizet's masterpiece. :cheers:


----------



## Pugg

Biwa said:


> Jansons and the Wiener Phil gave a delightful New Year's concert on this one. The program contains several pieces that aren't played very often at these annual events, including several polkas such as Artists' Greeting, Entweder-oder, Copenhagen Steam Railway Galop, the Rathaus-Ball-Tänze... The Tritsch-Tratsch and Fireproof polkas with the Vienna Boy's Choir are charming performances. I also really enjoyed the 2 pieces from Tchaikovsky's Sleeping Beauty and Eduard Strauss's Carmen-Quadrille which contains quotes from Bizet's masterpiece. :cheers:


This year program:
New Year's Concert 2016

Hellmesberger:Ball Scene

Stolz, R:Uno-Marsch

Strauss, E:Mit Extrapost, Op. 259

Ausser Rand und Band - Polka schnell, Op. 168

Strauss, J, I:Seufzer Galopp, Op. 9

Strauss, J, II:Schatz-Walzer, Op. 418
Violetta, Op. 404
Vergnügungszug, Op. 281
Eine Nacht in Venedig Overture
Sängerlust (Joy Of Singing), Op. 328
Fürstin Ninetta (Princess Ninetta): Entr'acte
Kaiser-Walzer, Op. 437
Auf der Jagd, Op. 373

Strauss, Josef:
Sphärenklänge, Op. 235
Auf Ferienreisen - Polka schnell, Op. 133
Die Libelle - Polka mazur, Op. 204

Waldteufel:Espana, Op. 236

Ziehrer:Weaner Mad'ln, Walzer, Op. 388


----------



## Biwa

Gioacchino Rossini - Overtures

The Thieving Magpie
The Silken Ladder 
The Barber of Seville
Semiramide
William Tell

London Symphony Orchestra
Pierino Gamba (conductor)

Superb performances and fidelity make up for the short program of this 1960 recording.


----------



## Weston

There's not a lot I can say about baroque. A lot of it sounds alike, which is to say wonderful.

*Telemann: Quartet In G, TWV 43: G5*
Musicians of the Old Post Road










Recorders often slightly sound out of tune to me. I've never understood why. I like them anyway. I don't remember this cover for the CD. I'm thinking this is a reissue, but all other info is identical.

*Bach: Concerto for harpsichord in Dm, BWV 1052*
Helmut Muller-Bruhl / Cologne Chamber Orchestra










An old warhorse it's nice to return to.

*Manfredini: Concerto Grosso, Op. 3 Nos. 7 through 12*
Jaroslav Krcek / Capella Istropolitana










As engaging as Vivaldi.


----------



## Stirling

Done with the Shostakovich, especially how is last symphony is a commentary on all else he has done. Now I am going back to my own music, with symphonies 1 to 6 to listen to.


----------



## Pugg

​*Fritz Wunderlich: The Christmas Album
*
Bach, J S:Christmas Oratorio, BWV248: excerpts

Gruber, F:Stille Nacht
trad.:Es ist ein Ros'
O Freude über Freude!
Ich steh an deiner Krippen hier
Es kommt ein Schiff geladen
Was soll das bedeuten?
Vom Himmel hoch
Maria durch ein' Dornwald ging
Still, still, still
In Dulci Jubilo


----------



## Guest

Schnittke
Symphony no. 1

Royal Stockholm Philharmonic Orchestra, Lief Segerstam.


----------



## Blancrocher

Mondonville: Grand Motets (Christie, Les Arts Florissants)


----------



## Stirling

Newberry- Symphony No. 1 "Dante" - Still missing Movement 4.


----------



## Stirling

Newberry- Symphony No. 1 "Dante" - Still missing Movement 4.
1 Poets in Hell
2 City of Noise
3 A Mere Book
5 L'amor che mouve le sole


----------



## Stirling

Newberry - Symphony #2
1 Allegro
2 Andente
3 Idyll
4 Rhaspody


----------



## Pugg

Stirling said:


> Newberry - Symphony #2
> 1 Allegro
> 2 Andente
> 3 Idyll
> 4 Rhaspody


Do you ever sleep


----------



## Pugg

​
CD13
Brahms: Piano Concerto No. 2 London Symphony Orchestra, Sir Colin Davis


----------



## Stirling

Pugg said:


> Do you ever sleep


I watched "The Blacklist" with my SO, at which point is was not listening to classic music. I woke up at 5 something in the morning at 6:20 or so was back to finish my run at Dmitri Shostakovich. That these about five hours of sleeping time - more than most, less than some. I would not advise having a stroke to increase consciousness, but it does have certain advantages.


----------



## Orfeo

*My Personal Christmas Tradition
**(yeah, it happens every year).**

Franz Lehar*
Operetta in three acts "Der Zarewitsch."
-Rene Kollo, Lucia Popp, Gunther Sauer, Ivan Rebroff, et al.
-The Munich Radio Symphony & Bavarian Radio Chorus/Heinz Wallberg.
*
Pyotr Illyich Tchaikovsky*
Ballet in two acts "Casse-Noisette" (The Nutcracker).
-The Kirov Orchestra and Chorus/Valery Gergiev.
*
Alexander Glazunov*
Ballet in one act, four scenes "Vremena Goda" (The Seasons).
-The Royal Scottish National Orchestra/Neemi Jarvi.

*Sir Arnold Bax*
Symphonic Poem "Christmas Eve."
Festive Overture.
-The London Philharmonic/Bryden Thomson.
*
Bohuslav Martinu*
Piano works: 
Le Noel (Christmas), Eight Preludes, Window on the Garden.
-Giorgio Koukl, piano.

Happy Holidays and go festive!!
:tiphat:


----------



## Stirling

Newberry - Symphony #3 - in E
1 Crime and Punishment
2 The Flowers and the Leaves
3 March
4 A Voyage to Arcturus


----------



## Pugg

Orfeo said:


> *My Personal Christmas Tradition
> **(yeah, it happens every year).**
> 
> Franz Lehar*
> Operetta in three acts "Der Zarewitsch."
> -Rene Kollo, Lucia Popp, Gunther Sauer, Ivan Rebroff, et al.
> -The Munich Radio Symphony & Bavarian Radio Chorus/Heinz Wallberg.
> *
> Pyotr Illyich Tchaikovsky*
> Ballet in two acts "Casse-Noisette" (The Nutcracker).
> -The Kirov Orchestra and Chorus/Valery Gergiev.
> *
> Alexander Glazunov*
> Ballet in one act, four scenes "Vremena Goda" (The Seasons).
> -The Royal Scottish National Orchestra/Neemi Jarvi.
> 
> *Sir Arnold Bax*
> Symphonic Poem "Christmas Eve."
> Festive Overture.
> -The London Philharmonic/Bryden Thomson.
> *
> Bohuslav Martinu*
> Piano works:
> Le Noel (Christmas), Eight Preludes, Window on the Garden.
> -Giorgio Koukl, piano.
> 
> Happy Holidays and go festive!!
> :tiphat:


I do like traditions, personally I always play the Leontyne Price CD whilst decorating


----------



## Orfeo

Pugg said:


> I do like traditions, personally I always play the Leontyne Price CD whilst decorating


Cool. 
Out of curiosity, which CD? The Christmas songs with Hvk with the Vienna Philharmonic?
That one?
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0...ngs&qid=1450882251&ref_=sr_1_1&s=music&sr=1-1


----------



## Pugg

Orfeo said:


> Cool.
> Out of curiosity, which CD? The Christmas songs with Hvk with the Vienna Philharmonic?
> That one?
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0...ngs&qid=1450882251&ref_=sr_1_1&s=music&sr=1-1


That one exactly, the latter one ( she made two)is ridiculous and should never being made


----------



## Dawood

God, I love the opening to the 3rd Symphony. It's right up there with my favourite 'First movements of Third Symphonies' joining Schubert and Sibelius.

Here's to opening movements of Third Symphonies... :cheers:


----------



## Tsaraslondon

The closing scene from _Dal fiero duol_ onwards. Callas in barnstorming, blisteringly brilliant form. Where does one hear singing like this these days? Medea is a sorceress and the power and ferocity of Callas's attack here can only be down to some sort of sorcery. This is what we mean when we say she was divine. Mere humans don't sing like this!


----------



## Vasks

Saint-Saens - Christmas Oratorio (Camberling/Arion CD)


----------



## Pugg

[​Tartini; Violin concert's.
Piero Tosi / Scimone


----------



## Stirling

Newberry - Symphony #4


----------



## Pugg

​
*Monteverdi: Vespers
Vespro della Beata Vergine* (1610)

Jill Gomez, Felicity Palmer, Robert Tear, Philip Langridge, John Shirley-Quirk

Bassano, G:Hodie Christus natus est
Gabrieli, G:Audite principes a 16, C 123
Quem Vidistis pastores a 12, C 77
Salvator noster a 15, C 80

O Magnum Mysterium
Monteverdi Choir & Orchestra, Philip Jones Brass Ensemble, John Eliot Gardiner


----------



## tortkis

joen_cph said:


> Ehrlich´s Mosolov goes back to the 30s, Sabata´s from the 50s, as far as I remember. Do you even have the original 78s ?


Thank you. Ehrlich's seems one of the earliest recordings of the piece. I just downloaded this 6-min digital album. (I have never seen any 78 in my life. )


----------



## Cosmos

Woke up, drank my morning coffee, and took my dog for a walk while continuing on with the "ignored" parts of my collection. This morning's listening:

Durufle - Messe cum jubilo










I love his treatment of the orchestra: very colorful, and he adds to this color by using an organ. Interesting that he uses an all male chorus instead of a mixed one. Maybe I'm biased, but this music doesn't have much of a sacred feel to it...It sounds more like a choral symphony than a mass.


----------



## Stirling

Newberry - Symphony #5
https://drive.google.com/folderview?id=0B38Mh8TG91rRNk81bzVIMUstQms&usp=sharing


----------



## jim prideaux

have reflected in various posts regarding the somewhat dismissive attitude towards Glazunov.....have just blown myself to bits in the car with the scherzo (second movement) of the 5th Symphony.....as I have also mentioned the mans music can often seem so appropriate at this time of the year -as Orfeo has just pointed out we often almost inadvertently develop our own Xmas traditions....Serebrier and the RSNO!

listening again to Barenboim and the ECO performing Mozart 40th Symphony.....

(and a damn fine interpretation it is too!)


----------



## Cosmos

A typo that Avery made on a John Adams thread introduced me to this work: Waxman - Fantasia on Wagner's Tristan und Isolde






This work was arranged for the 1946 film "Humoresque", following in the tradition of Hollywood Concertos, this work is like a double concerto for violin, piano, and orchestra. With all of the uplifting melodies from the opera, I feel like I'm gorging on Lindt truffles!


----------



## DavidA

Bach Christmas Oratorio / Harnancourt


----------



## Selby

Tristan Murail

Complete Piano Music
Marilyn Nonken


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 2008.


----------



## jim prideaux

Mozart 41st Symphony performed by the ECO conducted by Daniel Barenboim.....


----------



## Stirling

Newberry - Symphony #6
https://drive.google.com/folderview?...ms&usp=sharing


----------



## Blancrocher

Haydn: Piano Sonatas (Pogorelich; Xiao-Mei)


----------



## Vaneyes

Weston said:


> I'm wondering where Alan Rawsthorne fits in with these influences. To me there is nothing English in his raging explosive approach to death by orchestral artillery.


I've read of his admiration for Chopin, and elsewhere some influence early on by Hindemith, but I've had no success in "pigeon-holing" him. I'm bullish on his unique abilities aka unpredictability, and suggest giving him a good try-out.

Most of the Naxos recs are very well done. I'd add to those the PCs w. Tozer on Chandos, and the symphonies on Lyrita. Cheers! :tiphat:


----------



## Vaneyes

Now for an Olympian leap (my exercise for today, 'cepting lifting a fresh turkey into a grocery buggy), *Haydn* to *BAZ*. Recorded 1992.


----------



## tortkis

Giovanni Gabrieli (1557-1612): sonate e canzoni per concertar con l'organo (harmonia mundi)
Concerto Palatino, Bruce Dickey, Charles Toet









Instrumental works for organs and brass ensemble (cornett, trombone), from the Sacrae Symphoniae (1597) and Canzoni e sonate (1615). For the stereophonic effect originally intended, the two organs in the Basilica of San Petronio in Bologna were used. The organs of St. Mark's in Venice, which Gabrieli used, disappeared a long time ago.


----------



## mmsbls

Lutoslawski Symphony 3 and Paganini Variations

Over the past year or so I would occasionally have a specific musical phrase run through my head, and I could not remember where it was from. I knew I enjoyed it but was frustrated by my inability to place it. I just heard Lutoslawski's Symphony No. 3, and the phrase is the opening horns of the symphony. I had not heard Symphony 3 in perhaps a couple of years, but I was thrilled to hear it again.

I adore his variations on Paganini's theme. I have heard it as a piano duo, but this version is piano and orchestra. I like both but prefer the piano duo.


----------



## Gouldanian

This and perhaps Solti's are my absolute favorite recordings of this Symphony.


----------



## Mahlerian

Mozart: Die Entführung aus dem Serail
Araiza, Gruberova, Grist, Orth, Talvela, Orchestra and Chorus of the Bavarian State Opera, cond. Böhm


----------



## AClockworkOrange

*In search of Festivity...*













​I am not really a Christmas person to be honest, but in an attempt to feel a little more festive, I am giving Elisabeth Schwarzkopf's Christmas album a listen - CD10 in her immense recital collection on Warner Classical.

What I can say so far is that I am finding it a shade more enjoyable overall than Renee Fleming's Christmas album which I have also listened to a couple of times. That isn't a comment on quality - more personal taste. Fleming is in fine voice and sounds as though she is thoroughly enjoying herself. Her album has it's high points but overall I prefer Schwarzkopf's _by a hair_.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Tonight - some chamber music of Louis Spohr covering a period of 40 years.

Nonet in F op.31 (1813), String Quartet no.13 in E op.45 no.2 (1818), String Quartet no.14 in F-minor op.45 no.3 (1818), Double Quartet no.1 op.63 (1823), Double Quartet no.2 op.77 (1827) and Septet in A-minor op.147 (1853):


----------



## Guest




----------



## jim prideaux

Mozart-34th,38th and 39th Symphonies performed by Barenboim and the ECO....


----------



## johnnysc

Johann Christian Bach - Salve Regina, Laudate pueri Dominum, Si nocte tenebrosa

Emma Kirkby

L'Orfeo Barockorchester/Michi Gaigg


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

Mily Balakirev - Symphony No. 1 in C Major (Evgeny Svetlanov; USSR State Symphony Orchestra).









My introduction to this excellent symphonist. Great conducting by Svetlanov to boot .


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Mozart, Concertos Nos. 1 thorough 5*

I don't know what it is about Murray Perahia, but he always makes Mozart sound good to me. Finding this set for $4 makes it sound even better.


----------



## Guest




----------



## George O

Guillaume Dufay (c. 1397-1474)

Adieu, m'amour: chansons und motetten

Das Studio der Frühen Musik

on EMI Reflexe (Germany), from 1974

5 stars


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

Kontrapunctus said:


>


Oo, Scriabin symphonies. Are they as experimental as the piano pieces?


----------



## Mahlerian

Debussy: Images for Piano, Children's Corner
Arturo Benedetti Michelangeli


----------



## EDaddy

http://postimage.org/

Piano Concerto # 2 & 3
Vassily Sinaisky; BBC Phil and Kathryn Stott (p)

These performances really do these piano concerti justice.


----------



## Cosmos

HaydnBearstheClock said:


> Oo, Scriabin symphonies. Are they as experimental as the piano pieces?


Those two are. By Symphony 4, they're referring to the Poem of Ecstasy, one of my favorite orchestral works of ALL TIME


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Bruckner, Symphony No. 2*

My used CD store had some interesting things today. I managed to find the Inbal cycle. I understand it's particularly good in 1 through 3.


----------



## Eramirez156

*A Christmas Tradition*

*Christmas Concertos: German and Italian Christmas Music*









*CD One*

*Kammerorchester Carl Philipp Emanuel Bach*
*Hartmut Haenchen*

Each Christmas I read *Truman Capote's *short story _A Christmas Memory_, and listen to my LP of *Dylan Thomas'* _A Child's Christmas in Wales._

Up Next:


----------



## Sloe

Mahlerian said:


> Debussy: Images for Piano, Children's Corner
> Arturo Benedetti Michelangeli


Why always that picture of Debussy smoking when he died of cancer?


----------



## Guest

HaydnBearstheClock said:


> Oo, Scriabin symphonies. Are they as experimental as the piano pieces?


I don't think his piano pieces are all that experimental, so it's hard to say! I suppose for the time the symphonies were, and they don't exactly follow the traditional symphonic structure. This new recording is an SACD, by the way.


----------



## Mahlerian

Sloe said:


> Why always that picture of Debussy smoking when he died of cancer?


You know...that's a good point. I couldn't say.


----------



## D Smith

Bach and Vivaldi: Triple and Quadruple Concertos. Hogwood/Academy of Ancient Music. Concertos for multiple harpsichords and violins. An immensely satisfying disc and recommended.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

A round up of today's listening:

*Francis Poulenc
Chamber Music
Sextet for Piano, Flute, Oboe, Clarinet, Bassoon and Horn
Sonata for Oboe and Piano (Poulenc / Dutilleux)
Trio for Oboe, Bassoon and Piano
Sonata for Flute and Piano
Villanelle for Pipe and Piano*
Philippe Bernold (Flute, Recorder), Olivier Doise (Oboe), Ronald van Spaendonck (Clarinet),
Laurent Lefèvre (Bassoon), Alexandre Tharaud (Piano), Hervé Joulain (French Horn)
[Naxos, 2000]










*
Poulenc
Complete Songs, Disc 4*
Graham Johnstonm various singers {Hyperion, 2013]










*Grieg
Lyric Pieces*
Emil Gilels [DG, 1974]










*Dvorák
Violin Concerto in A minor, Op. 53
Glazunov
Violin Concerto in A minor, Op 83*
London Philharmonic, Welser-Möst, Frank Peter Zimmermann (Violin)
[EMI, 2001]


----------



## elgar's ghost

Sloe said:


> Why always that picture of Debussy smoking when he died of cancer?


Sorry if this sounds uncaring or flippant, but assuming Debussy's own cancer wasn't derived from smoking bearing in mind where the poor man suffered it does it really matter if he's pictured with a cigarette or not?


----------



## Biwa

Claude Debussy: 
Preludes Book II
Beau Soir
L'isle joyeuseLe petit berger
Danse (Tarantelle Styrienne)
Elegie
Etude No. 5
Valse romantique
La plus que lente

Michael Lewin, piano


----------



## handlebar

Some Rachmaninov


----------



## Sloe

elgars ghost said:


> Sorry if this sounds uncaring or flippant, but assuming Debussy's own cancer wasn't derived from smoking bearing in mind where the poor man suffered it does it really matter if he's pictured with a cigarette or not?


Smoking enhances the risk for all cancer forms.
It reminds Me of his tragic death. Instead of his music I think of a skinny Debussy in severe pains.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Bruckner, Symphony No. 7*

This set has some strange cover art.


----------



## pmsummer

Stirling said:


> Poets in Hell


Promises, promises.


----------



## pmsummer

ON THE WAY TO BETHLEHEM
_Music of the Medieval Pilgrim: 14th-15th Century English, Macedonian, Syrian, Croatian, Turkish, Flemish_
*Ensemble Oni Wytars
Ensemble Unicorn*

_Naxos_


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 2004, 2007.


----------



## Blancrocher

Bach: Well-Tempered Clavier, bk. 1, prelude & fugue #4 (Richter)


----------



## Biwa

Ludwig van Beethoven - Symphony no.9

Gré Brouwenstijin
Kerstin Meyer
Nicolai Gedda
Frederick Guthrie 
Choir of St.Hedwigs Cathedral Berlin
Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra
André Cluytens (conductor)


----------



## Itullian

Wonderful.....................


----------



## Blancrocher

Hovhaness: Piano Favorites (Nicola Giosmin)


----------



## opus55

Handel: Messiah










Religious or not, a great seasonal choice for the evening.


----------



## Klassic

Biwa said:


> View attachment 79297
> 
> 
> Ludwig van Beethoven - Symphony no.9
> 
> Gré Brouwenstijin
> Kerstin Meyer
> Nicolai Gedda
> Frederick Guthrie
> Choir of St.Hedwigs Cathedral Berlin
> Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra
> André Cluytens (conductor)


I've never heard of this set before. Can anyone else comment as to whether or not they like this set?


----------



## Chronochromie

Alban Berg - Lulu

Pierre Boulez/Orchestre de l'Opéra National de Paris

One of my favorite operas. Coincidentally, today is the 80th anniversary of Berg's death.


----------



## MrTortoise

Chronochromie said:


> View attachment 79298
> 
> 
> Alban Berg - Lulu
> 
> Pierre Boulez/Orchestre de l'Opéra National de Paris
> 
> One of my favorite operas. Coincidentally, today is the 80th anniversary of Berg's death.


Ah, and he was only 50 years old. Coincidentally, I watched this Berg documentary last light:


----------



## bejart

Anton Reicha (1770-1836): String Quintet No.3 in E Major

L'Archbudelli: Vera Beths and Lucy van Dael, violins -- Jurgen Kussmaul, viola -- Anner Bylsma and Kenneth Slowik, cellos


----------



## Pugg

​ Schumann: Works for Oboe and Piano
with Heinz Holliger


----------



## Heliogabo

Pugg said:


> ​ Schumann: Works for Oboe and Piano
> with Heinz Holliger


An old favorite of mine. Lovely recording.


----------



## tortkis

Hans Otte: Das Buch der Klänge / Stundenbuch / Face à Face (Celestial Harmonies)









Das Buch der Klänge (The Book of Sounds, 1979-82)
Stundenbuch (Book of Hours, 1991-98)
Face à Face (1965)

Serene minimal piano works.


----------



## Pugg

​*Vivaldi; Four Seasons*.
Gideon Kremer


----------



## Pugg

Next on:








*Bertoni.* Miserere et a;
Claudio Scimone conducting :tiphat:


----------



## Biwa

Klassic said:


> I've never heard of this set before. Can anyone else comment as to whether or not they like this set?


This set was released on SA-CDs in Japan. If you don't have an SA-CD player, these wonderful performances are also available on regular CDs. Here is the regular CD box set with reviews on Amazon... http://www.amazon.com/Beethoven-9-S...sr=8-1&keywords=Beethoven+symphonies+Cluytens


----------



## opus55

I was listening to Schubert songs then abruptly switched to violin music. Performed by Christine Sohn and John Marcus, these are very charming and elegant.


----------



## Sloe

MrTortoise said:


> Ah, and he was only 50 years old. Coincidentally, I watched this Berg documentary last light:


And he died because of a sting from a wasp. As being an allergic and having been afraid of wasps all my life I have my fullest sympathies with him.


----------



## Pugg

​*Vienna Boys choir: Happy Christmas*

Fröhliche Weihnacht überall; Es wird scho glei dumpa; Adeste fideles; The First Nowell; O Holy Night; Alle Jahre wieder; Il Est ne le divin enfant; Kommet, ihr Hirten; Am Weihnachtsbaum die Lichter brennen; Es Ist Ein Ros entsprungen;
O Jubel, o Freud; Joy to the World; Rudolph the red-nosed reindeer; Let it snow;
Leise rieselt der Schnee; Jingle Bells; Happy Christmas (War is over); Stille Nacht

Künstler: Wiener Sängerknaben, Rolando Villazon, Schubert-Akademie, phil Blech Wien, WienerWunderAllerleiWiener Sängerknaben


----------



## Itullian

Benjamin Britten: Christ's Nativity 
BBC Singers / Stuart Bedford 
Naxos 8.557203 
KUSC.ORG


----------



## EDaddy

http://postimage.org/

Quite a voice.


----------



## Pugg

[​
*Tchaikovsky: The Nutcracker* (Complete Ballet) & Serenade For Strings
_L.S.O/ Antal Dorati _


----------



## Badinerie

Possibly a bit early in the morning for this, but it is bright and cheery. Kodaly : Harry Janos. Marvelous!


----------



## jim prideaux

and the festive treats continue.......

after yesterdays result with the Barenboim Mozart recordings another bargain turned up in the post. While I might have some of the recordings already a second hand copy of the 3 disc Melodiya selected Myaskovsky Symphony recordings could not be ignored........pristine condition as it turns out.....now listening to the 16th Symphony as conducted by Ivanov, performed by the USSR State Symphony Orchestra and recorded in 1950!


----------



## ptr

Klassic said:


> I've never heard of this set before. Can anyone else comment as to whether or not they like this set?


It is one of the best non HIP Beethoven Symphony sets! The only conductor I like more in "romantic" interpretation of Beethoven is Erich Keliber (for reference)

/ptr


----------



## Pugg

​
Schubert: Rosamunde/ Weber Overtures
MUNCHINGER / WP (1974)


----------



## jim prideaux

...and on to Svetlanov conducting the USSR S.O. in a performance of Myaskovsky's 22nd Symphony...

(the notes read 're-recorded in 1971'whatever that means-but irrespective the sound is really good)


----------



## Guest

Pugg said:


> ​
> Schubert: Rosamunde/ Weber Overtures
> MUNCHINGER / WP (1974)


I love this music ,recording is very fine.


----------



## Stirling

pmsummer said:


> Promises, promises.


The reference is to Dante and Virgil, the Virgil theme is in hexameter, the Dante in iambs. and I think will find that there is enough gruesome for all concerned. modulo that we are in a relatively quiet time.


----------



## Stirling

Badinerie said:


> Possibly a bit early in the morning for this, but it is bright and cheery. Kodaly : Harry Janos. Marvelous!


 I sang the Kodaly.


----------



## Pugg

​
LEONARD BERNSTEIN • GEORGES BIZET
Kaddish - Symphony No. 3 • Symphony in C major


----------



## Weston

mmsbls said:


> Lutoslawski Symphony 3 and Paganini Variations
> 
> Over the past year or so I would occasionally have a specific musical phrase run through my head, and I could not remember where it was from. I knew I enjoyed it but was frustrated by my inability to place it. I just heard Lutoslawski's Symphony No. 3, and the phrase is the opening horns of the symphony. I had not heard Symphony 3 in perhaps a couple of years, but I was thrilled to hear it again.
> 
> View attachment 79276


I'm glad I'm not the only one this happens to, and glad you found yours.


----------



## johnnysc

Christmas Carols and Motets

Tallis Scholars/Peter Phillips


----------



## MagneticGhost

Rubbra - Symphonies 2+6 
I am loving this CD this fine Xmas Eve afternoon. Beautiful melodies and exquisite harmonies. Who cares when and who wrote it and whether they were currently ahead of the field or lagging 100 years behind.


----------



## Weston

*French chamber music*

I wasn't able to listen to music last night due to the severe weather, so I missed listening to large orchestral works that don't seem to fit the morning hours, so it's back to chamber for now.

*Gabriel Fauré: Piano Trio in D minor, Op. 120* 
Enescu Trio










How could anyone with such dubious taste in facial hair create such beautifully debilitating themes? This has somehow made a bigger impression on me than his piano quartets.

*Jean Cras: Quintette pour flûte, harpe et cordes *
Henri Demarquette / Philippe Graffin / Juliette Hurel / Marie-Pierre Langlamet / Miguel de Silva (I don't know who plays what)










Spring-like music for our spring-like local weather.

*Louise Farrenc: Piano quintet No 2 in E Major, Op 31 *
The Schubert Ensemble of London










This piece is a bit older in feeling and in chronology than the other two, looking back toward the classic era. I am unable to evaluate it other than it seems competent enough.


----------



## elgar's ghost

More chamber music by Spohr today. To anyone who appreciates Mendelssohn's post-Classical deftness of touch but is unfamiliar with Spohr I would recommend giving some of his mid-late chamber output a try.

String Quintet no.5 in G-minor op.106 (1838), String Quartet no.6 in E-minor op.129 (1845), Piano Quintet in D op.130 (1845), Piano Trio no.1 in E-minor op.119 (1841), Piano Trio no.2 in F op.123 (1842) and Piano Trio no.4 in B-flat op.133 (1846):


----------



## Blancrocher

Berio: Six Encores, for solo piano (David Arden)


----------



## Heliogabo

_Symphony No. 1_
Chicago Symphony Orchestra
Pierre Boulez


----------



## Pugg

​*Bach; English suites.
Ivo Pogorelich *


----------



## Guest

Schubert and Ashkenazy very nice.


----------



## bejart

Antonio Brioschi (ca.1700-1760?): Symphony in D Major

Vanni Moretto conducting the Atalanta Fugiens


----------



## jim prideaux

MagneticGhost said:


> Rubbra - Symphonies 2+6
> I am loving this CD this fine Xmas Eve afternoon. Beautiful melodies and exquisite harmonies. Who cares when and who wrote it and whether they were currently ahead of the field or lagging 100 years behind.


my sentiments exactly-as relevant to Rubbra as to my current listening, Myaskovsky 25th Symphony-in fact I think Rubbra may now be on my play list for today so thanks for the reminder!


----------



## Flamme

Wow, Chaik really kicks some serious *** in this one...Monumental...


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

Kontrapunctus said:


> I don't think his piano pieces are all that experimental, so it's hard to say! I suppose for the time the symphonies were, and they don't exactly follow the traditional symphonic structure. This new recording is an SACD, by the way.


Strange, they sound very experimental to me. Who do you compare him to? 

Merry Christmas to all TC members! 

Peter Tchaikovsky - Symphony No. 2 in C minor, 'Little Russian'; Romeo and Juliet - Fantasy Overture (Kurt Masur; Gewandhausorchester Leipzig).









Very impressed with the music, as well as the conducting. All instruments come through very well and solo passages are handled with due emphasis and care.


----------



## Cosmos

So there's not gonna be any snow here in Chicago for Christmas, which is a shame, but at least I have cookies to help me get in the holiday spirit. That and Tchaikovsky's Nutcracker Suite










Not surprising, the work is paired here with Prokofiev's Peter and the Wolf, this one narrated by Dudley Moore. This album cover never fails to put a smile on my face.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Bruckner, Symphony No. 8*

I just finished the first movement and second movements. So far, it's lacking mystery. The third movement is starting well. But at this point, for this earlier version of the 8th, I prefer Tintner.


----------



## Pugg

​*Mozart: Piano concertos 1-2-3-4
Murray Perahia *


----------



## Manxfeeder

Biwa said:


> View attachment 79297
> 
> 
> Ludwig van Beethoven - Symphony no.9
> André Cluytens (conductor)


Rats. I saw that one yesterday and passed it up because I couldn't fit another box set in my hands. Oh, well, maybe now it's making someone else happy.


----------



## omega

*Johann Sebastian Bach*
_Magnificat_
Collegium Vocale | La Chapelle Royale | Philippe Herreweghe


----------



## Mahlerian

Britten: A Boy was Born
London Sinfonietta Chorus, cond. Edwards









Berg: Three Pieces from Lyric Suite
Vienna Philharmonic Orchestra, cond. Abbado


----------



## starthrower

Nos. 2 & 3


----------



## Biwa

Manxfeeder said:


> Rats. I saw that one yesterday and passed it up because I couldn't fit another box set in my hands. Oh, well,* maybe now it's making someone else happy.*


That's the holiday spirit! :angel: I had a similar thing happen to me with a recording of Mozart's Figaro in a shop the other week. I had it in my hands, but had to put it down because I had so much other stuff. I went back a few days later and well...you know the rest... gone!

As you said, though... someone in the world is happy. Sounds good to me! :tiphat:

Merry Christmas to all!


----------



## Flamme

http://www.radiotunes.com/baroque


----------



## Pugg

​
*Massenet: Hérodiade*

_Renée Fleming_ (Salome), Juan Pons (Herode), Dolora Zajick (Herodias),_ Plácido Domingo_ (John the Baptist)
San Francisco Opera Orchestra and Chorus, Valery Gergiev


----------



## Dedalus

Wow! I'm in the middle of this symphony and it's just... Really quite unlike anything I've ever heard. I read the Wiki on it, and sort of understand what he's doing, but still. It's perplexing but entrancing.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Mozart, Concertos Nos. 1 through 5*


----------



## Blancrocher

Berio: Memory, for electric piano and electric harpsichord (Aldo Orvieto / Fausto Bongellli)


----------



## Guest

HaydnBearstheClock said:


> Strange, they sound very experimental to me. Who do you compare him to?


Schnittke, Penderecki...


----------



## EDaddy

http://postimage.org/

Hummel: Piano Concerto In A Minor, Op. 85

A student of Mozart's, you can definitely hear the master's influence.


----------



## mmsbls

Michael Haydn, Eight Symphonies
Nos. 19, 21, 23, 26 , 29, 37, 39, 41


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1996.


----------



## Cosmos

I spent the past hour listening to this insightful lecture about rhythmic diversity in Brahms' Clarinet Trio





And that made me want to listen to it again,


----------



## EDaddy

http://postimage.org/

... and now onto Hummel: Piano Concerto In B Minor, Op. 89, which I think I like even better than the previous one. First rate Classical period composing.


----------



## Vaneyes

Dedalus said:


> View attachment 79317
> 
> 
> Wow! I'm in the middle of this symphony and it's just... Really quite unlike anything I've ever heard. I read the Wiki on it, and sort of understand what he's doing, but still. It's perplexing but entrancing.


You may like to read what "Saturday Symphony" listeners thought. 

http://www.talkclassical.com/40529-ss-31-10-15-a-2.html


----------



## TurnaboutVox

Merry Christmas to all at TC when it arrives where you are -
T-Vox

Some pre-festive listening:

*Stravinsky
Symphonies *(BPO, Rattle, Warner)










*Szymanowski
String Quartets I and II* (Schoenberg Quartet, Chandos)










*
Webern
Works for String Quartet* (EmersonQuartet, DG)


----------



## Flamme

Wow this radio station has an extensive audio library with gems such as this...
http://www.radiotunes.com/baroque


----------



## Vaneyes

Sloe said:


> Smoking enhances the risk for all cancer forms.
> It reminds Me of his tragic death. Instead of his music I think of a skinny Debussy in severe pains.


Gitanes Brunes (1910) could've lent a helping hand.


----------



## EDaddy

http://postimage.org/

Now for a little Mendelssohn String Quartet action.
Currently the String Quartet No. 6 in F minor, Op. 80: III. Adagio
is filling my sunny Maui living room this Christmas Eve.
Absolutely gorgeous.

Couldn't feel less Christmas-y here tho.


----------



## Vaneyes

Klassic said:


> I've never heard of this set {LvB w. BPO/Cluytens, rec.1957 - '60} before. Can anyone else comment as to whether or not they like this set?


Sedate. Tempi, often too slow. Attacks, light on the throttle. The dynamic waves are suspicious, as if a mixer's been twiddling, trying to instill some excitement. Listen to HvK with the same band ('60's and '70's), and you'll hear what I mean. LvB deserves a firmer hand. :tiphat:


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Haydn, Symphonies Nos. 13 through 20* * Beethoven, Symphonies Nos. 6 and 8*

Some nice symphonies of Haydn conducted by Adam Fischer. And since I passed on Cluytens' Beethoven, I'm deciding to go with Bernstein and love the one that I'm with.


----------



## Vaneyes

elgars ghost said:


> Sorry if this sounds uncaring or flippant, but assuming Debussy's own cancer wasn't derived from smoking bearing in mind where the poor man suffered it does it really matter if he's pictured with a cigarette or not?


In those days it wouldn't have mattered. Smoking was considered relatively safe through the 1960's. Looking back, the '50's and '60's TV commercials were hideous. No, make that criminal.


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

G. P. Telemann - 12 Fantasias for Solo Violin, TWV 40:14-25 (1735) (Federico Guglielmo).









Wonderful record. The slick, dynamic playing, coupled with chamber acoustics keeps the album fresh.

Ludwig van Beethoven - Piano Sonata No. 8 in C minor, 'Pathétique'; 
Piano Sonata No. 21 in C Major, 'Waldstein';
Piano Sonata No. 32 in C minor (Boris Giltburg).









Giltburg is becoming my favourite Beethoven interpreters (from the one's I've heard). Extremely smooth, with varied dynamics, but by no means lacking conviction.


----------



## Vronsky

*Merry Christmas Eve!*

*Merry Christmas Eve to all!*










Witold Lutosławski: Twenty Polish Christmas Carols *·* Lacrimosa *·* Five Songs
Polish National Radio Symphony Orchestra *·* Antoni Wit


----------



## Vasks

_Two very old & beloved LPs_

*Rimsky-Korsakov - Christmas Eve - Suite (Ansermet/London)
Tchaikovsky - Nutcracker - Suite (Bernstein/Columbia)*


----------



## Vaneyes

*LvB*, Op. 31, recorded 1983 - '88.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Schumann, Symphony No. 1*

It's Christmas Eve, but a flower just bloomed in my front yard, so I'm playing the Spring Symphony to cheer it on. Zinman takes an orchestra with modern instruments and fits them into hipster jeans.


----------



## Vaneyes

Sampling, and wishing Hvorostovsky the best in his continuing battle.










Related:

https://www.yahoo.com/music/hvorostovsky-withdraws-february-performances-met-173147248.html


----------



## Vaneyes

For Manx's global warming, *Pastorale d'ete*. Recorded 1990.


----------



## jim prideaux

Rubbra-6th and 2nd Symphonies performed by Hickox and the BBC National Orchestra of Wales. Thanks to MAGNETIC GHOST for his earlier post that reminded me of these works......and I have also just been reminded of another piece I had temporarily forgotten....Pastorale d'ete...

Happy Xmas to everyone!


----------



## Vaneyes

Merry Christmas


----------



## EDaddy

http://postimage.org/app.php

Just when you thought it was safe to go back in the water...

Noooooooo! The Symphony No. 5 in B flat major, D. 485: I. Allegro is _too fast!_ :scold:

This is such a great cycle overall; I have been super pleased with it and this is my first major disappointment so I suppose I should count my blessings... but the 5th Allegro?... Say it ain't so!

Oh well. JOS Van is still a [email protected]#$%^ overall.


----------



## Mahlerian

Ligeti: Three Pieces for Two Pianos, Passacaglia ungherese, Hungarian Rock, Continuum, Ricercare, Two Studies for Organ, Volumina, etc.
Irina Kataeva, Pierre-Laurent Aimard, Elisabeh Chojnaka, Zsigmond Szathmáry


----------



## Klassic

Listening right now to this heart-wrenching version of Bach Contrapunctus XIV for strings.






Bravo maestro Winograd!


----------



## Blancrocher

Berio: Music for String Quartet (Arditti)






*p.s.* People prefer that you don't embed videos in this thread, Klassic.


----------



## Klassic

Blancrocher said:


> *p.s.* People prefer that you don't embed videos in this thread, Klassic.


Thanks for letting me know. Just glad to be here.


----------



## tortkis

Sergey Akhunov (b 1967): chamber music 2015









Imprint part I "Avers" for string quartet


----------



## Blancrocher

Klassic said:


> Thanks for letting me know. Just glad to be here.


No problem!--it's because embedded videos slow things down for people with bad internet connections or else are using their phones.


----------



## D Smith

Starting the Christmas musical celebration here with, what else?, the Nutcracker. Jansons leads the LPO in a fine performance.


----------



## jim prideaux

EDaddy said:


> http://postimage.org/app.php
> 
> Just when you thought it was safe to go back in the water...
> 
> Noooooooo! The Symphony No. 5 in B flat major, D. 485: I. Allegro is _too fast!_ :scold:
> 
> This is such a great cycle overall; I have been super pleased with it and this is my first major disappointment so I suppose I should count my blessings... but the 5th Allegro?... Say it ain't so!
> 
> Oh well. JOS Van is still a [email protected]#$%^ overall.


might I suggest that you might become accustomed to this interpretation with a little time-I was also taken aback originally but it now seems appropriate-I must also admit to not wanting you to feel too disappointed as I had 'banged on' about this cycle!


----------



## Heliogabo

*Beethoven*
_Violin concerto_
Viktoria Mullova, violin
Orchestre Révolutionaire et romantique
John Eliot Gardiner

When a first listening says to you: this is your new favorite performance!


----------



## KenOC

Klassic said:


> Listening right now to this heart-wrenching version of Bach Contrapunctus XIV for strings.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bravo maestro Winograd!


An interesting alternative -- Contrapunctus XIV in a vocal arrangement by CPE Bach.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G8-oI3NaUeE


----------



## pmsummer

ON YOOLIS NIGHT
_Medieval Carols & Motets_
*Anonymous 4*

_Harmonia Mundi_


----------



## Guest




----------



## Bargeon

Sibelius, symphonies 3 and 6, Vanska with the Lohti Symphony.


----------



## ArtMusic

Most enjoyable performance by the orchestra, singers and conductor* but rubbish staging*. Best to listen with you eyes closed.


----------



## pmsummer

Blancrocher said:


> No problem!--it's because embedded videos slow things down for people with bad internet connections or else are using their phones.


----------



## starthrower

Two listens to No. 1 in C Major. The final adagio movement is a truly beautiful piece of music! This thought ran through my mind after the first listen. A bit later I was reading conductor Rabl's notes on the lst symphony, and he considers it to be Wellesz's finest moment among the nine symphonies. Out of respect for the great symphonic tradition leading up to his time, Wellesz refrained from composing his first symphony until age 60, when he felt confident enough to make a significant contribution to the form.


----------



## Mahlerian

Tchaikovsky: The Nutcracker
Orchestre de la Suisse Romande, cond. Ansermet









It's been a few years since I've actually heard this recording that I grew up with. The very same LP set, too.


----------



## starthrower

Mahlerian said:


> Tchaikovsky: The Nutcracker
> Orchestre de la Suisse Romande, cond. Ansermet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's been a few years since I've actually heard this recording that I grew up with. The very same LP set, too.


I have that LP set. Bought it over 30 years ago.

NP:


----------



## pmsummer

AN AMERICAN CHRISTMAS
_Carols, Hymns, and Spirituals: 1770 - 1870_
*Anonymous, Christmas Traditional, American Traditional, John Jacob Niles, John Francis Wade, George Frederick Handel, American Anonymous, Benjamin Franklin White, William Billings, Patsy Williamson, Carl Thiel, Daniel Read*
Boston Camerata
Joel Cohen - director

_Erato_


----------



## Becca

Puccini - Turandot - Finale to Act 3 as realized by Luciano Berio
Orchestra Sinfonica di Milano Giuseppe Verdi / Riccardo Chailly

And now for something completely different ... For some unknown reason, last night I was thinking about the ending of Turandot, one of my two favourite Puccini opers (the other is Gianni Schicchi) and so started to investigate the Berio finale which was commissioned by G.Ricordi, Puccini's publisher. Then today I happened to find this on both YouTube & Spotify. Opinions will have to wait for more familiarity but I am quite intrigued. Yes there are reminders of Berio but it really is mostly Puccini. The one big difference from the traditional Alfano revision (his second) is that it doesn't have a triumphant conclusion, but then what Puccini operas do?


----------



## bejart

Mozart: Symphony No.40 in G Minor, KV 550

Marc Minkowski conducting Les Musiciens du Louvre


----------



## Weston

*Big Orchestral Works At last*

*Hanson: Concerto for Organ, Harp, and Strings, op. 22, No. 3*
Daniel Spalding / Philadelphia Virtuosi Chamber Orchestra / Joseph Jackson, organ










Hoo! The bass notes in this one rattle my teeth. Sometimes I long for my younger days when I thought it perfectly acceptable to disturb the neighbors. Now I'm more of a headphone, low environmental impact kind of guy. I think the neighbors would have enjoyed this though. It's invigorating, like the Earth itself spewing majestic music from its deepest caverns.

*
Dvorak: Symphony No 8 in G major, Op. 88*
Charles Munch / Boston Symphony Orchestra










I realized half way through the first movement I was paying this no attention whatsoever but then it started demanding my attention. I backed up and began again. I'm not as familiar with the Dvorak symphonies other than the 9th. This one is quite different isn't it? Except the last movement. That could be right out of the 9th.

*Sibelius: Symphony No. 4 in A Minor, Op.64*
Paavo Berglund/Bournemouth Symphony Orchestra










It seems as though I've listened to this recently, but that must have been the Bernstein version. I'm rarely able to pay much attention to its structure. I'm too busy enjoying the awe inspiring grandeur, so it comes across to me more as a series of loosely connected tone poems. The funeral-like ending is puzzling, but I've always loved the piece overall.


----------



## Pugg

*Merry Christmas ; to all with goodwill*



*Leontyne Price* and Herbert von Karajan


----------



## Pugg

Mahlerian said:


> Tchaikovsky: The Nutcracker
> Orchestre de la Suisse Romande, cond. Ansermet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's been a few years since I've actually heard this recording that I grew up with. The very same LP set, too.


According to my dad this is still the best one can get .


----------



## brotagonist

I spent the late afternoon/early evening at the hospital visiting my mother this Heiligabend. I feel so good that a lot of stressors promise soon to be resolved  I am now drinking oolong tea, working my biceps, enjoying some peace and quiet, and listening to:









Tchaikovsky Symphonic Poems + Manfred
Pletnev/Russian

There has been so much going on these past couple of weeks, that I have barely managed to pay attention to music. This 3-disc set has been going round and round, but my mind has only partially been there. I figure another day or two for this album  It's great music!


----------



## Pugg

​*Christmas concertos.
I Musici *


----------



## starthrower




----------



## deprofundis

Im lisening to Gorecki symphony 2 whit beatus vir, ockay this work is epic, it's doomsday music in a large sense it's apocalyptic.


----------



## Haydn man

Something new and really enjoyable


----------



## Pugg

​
Bach, J.S.: Italian Concerto


----------



## Pugg

​*Vivaldi; Double concertos*
_I Musici _


----------



## EDaddy

jim prideaux said:


> might I suggest that you might become accustomed to this interpretation with a little time-I was also taken aback originally but it now seems appropriate-I must also admit to not wanting you to feel too disappointed as I had 'banged on' about this cycle!


That is good advice, JP. I will take this opportunity to try just that... and see if I can learn to enjoy it on its own merits. :cheers:


----------



## Biwa

Franz Peter Schubert: Piano Quintet in A D.667 "The Trout"

Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart: Clarinet Quintet in A K.581

Beaux Arts Trio

George Pieterson (clarinet)
Grumiaux Quartet


----------



## Pugg

​
*Beethoven*: Piano Concerto No.3


----------



## Pugg

Next on:

​
*Verdi: Stiffelio*

José Carreras, Sylvia Sass & Matteo Manuguerra

ORF Symphony Orchestra, Lamberto Gardelli


----------



## MagneticGhost

Christmas Carols from Kings College.

Merry Christmas to all the good people who frequent this thread. Happy Christmas Listening


----------



## elgar's ghost

A Very Merry Christmas from Elgarshire.

Berlioz - L'enfance du Christ op.25 (1853-54):










J.S. Bach - Weihnachtsoratorium BWV248 (1734):


----------



## AClockworkOrange

starthrower said:


> Two listens to No. 1 in C Major. The final adagio movement is a truly beautiful piece of music! This thought ran through my mind after the first listen. A bit later I was reading conductor Rabl's notes on the lst symphony, and he considers it to be Wellesz's finest moment among the nine symphonies. Out of respect for the great symphonic tradition leading up to his time, Wellesz refrained from composing his first symphony until age 60, when he felt confident enough to make a significant contribution to the form.


Thanks for sharing, it is indeed very beautiful :tiphat:


----------



## Pugg

​
*Sor: Seguidillas*/ *Soler*,
_Teresa Berganza (mezzo), José Miguel Moreno (guitar)_
Amore e gelosia
La volubile
L'innocenza
La costanza
La semplice
La preghiera
La natura
Una cosa rara: Consola le pene mia vita
Una Casa Rara: Dolce mi parve un dì

Sor:
Twelve Seguidillas
Divertimentos (6) for Guitar, Op. 2: No. 3, Andantino in E major


----------



## Taggart

Excellent music, transposed from a keyboard book, sounding suitably jolly.


----------



## Flamme

The ''New Flutist'' gave me an idea...


----------



## Pugg

*Live from Het Concertgebouw: Amsterdam
*
*Koninklijk Concertgebouworkest
*
Cappella Amsterdam

Jan Willem de Vriend -conducting

Judith van Wanroij - sopraan

Elisabeth Kulman - alt

Fabio Trümpy - tenor

Yorck Felix Speer - bas

J.S. Bach - Eerste cantate: Am ersten heiligen Weihnachtsfeiertage (uit 'Weihnachtsoratorium', BWV 248)

J.S. Bach - Tweede cantate: Am zweiten heiligen Weihnachtsfeiertage (uit 'Weihnachtsoratorium', BWV 248)

J.S. Bach - Derde cantate: Am dritten heiligen Weihnachtsfeiertage (uit 'Weihnachtsoratorium', BWV 248)


----------



## pmsummer

A MEDIEVAL CHRISTMAS
*The Boston Camerata*
Joel Cohen - director

_Elektra Nonesuch Erato_


----------



## Jeff W

*In which there is Christmas*

Listening to some Christmas music, for a change. Don't normally care for it too much, working retail and such, but I do have some favorites I like to listen to every year.















Pops Christmas Party (Arthur Fiedler conducting the Boston Pops) and 'A Charlie Brown Christmas' with the Vince Guaraldi Trio.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Schubert: The Wanderer *
Ian Bostridge /Leif Ove Andsnes


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Shostakovich, Festive Overture. Vitezslav Novak, In the Tatra Mountains*

Yeah, it's not Christmas music, but at last night's party I ate too much, and now I'm feeling the effects. So it's Karel Ancerl for the jump-start.


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

mmsbls said:


> Michael Haydn, Eight Symphonies
> Nos. 19, 21, 23, 26 , 29, 37, 39, 41
> 
> View attachment 79319


Ooh, Symphony 29 is excellent, the D minor .

Listening to Rimsky-Korsakov's 'Kashey the Immortal' on Youtube.


----------



## deprofundis

Im lisening to *Luzzacchi * * complete keyboard music *,it x-mas morning, and im proud of what i did yesterday x-mas eve , here my anecdote during x-mas eve i were bitter i did not feel like celebrating , but were invited at my familly party so i go there, my sister was fighting whit my mother verbally things look ugly so i intefered and broke the fight.I said to my sister i invite you to my domain please quit it since she was drunk and angry, so we when at my place i smoke whit her to ease up her temper we drank hey it was x-mas eve.I would like to point out i did drink but i did not had a hangover or anything.

So in the end i save x-mas, im a hero, yep i save the day , if i did not go to the party thing wold had get uggly...

But let's stay in the subject hmmm luzzaschi music delicate, intriging, subtil somesort of puzzler for the mind,i bet Einstein would had love it.His keyboard work show an italian declinaison , so this is avant-garde keyboard work, the thing look so random
but it's not.But one might argue luzzaschi was probably wasted on fine red wine while writting his music, let's pretend.


----------



## opus55

Handel: Hercules










Listening to my Christmas gift.


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

Nikolay Rimsky-Korsakov - The Tsar's Bride (Andrey Chistiakov; Kudriavchenko; Mishenkin; Verestnikov; Terentieva; Sveshnikov Russian Academic Choir; Bolshoi Theatre Orchestra).









Coming back to this masterpiece by Korsakov. Been a joy exploring his magnificent operas.


----------



## Eramirez156

*Merry Christmas to all.*

Doing some house work, before the gathering tonight, last night was midnight mass. Now it's time for

* Mass For Christmas Morning *
*Michael Praetorius*









_*Gabrielli Consort & Players
Paul McCreesh*_


----------



## Pugg

​
* Berliner Philharmoniker - The Christmas Album*
Andreas Schmidt, Hans Peter Blochwitz, RIAS Kammerchor, Die 12 Cellisten der Berliner Philharmoniker, Bläser der Berliner Philharmoniker, Berliner Philharmoniker, James Levine, Herbert von Karajan, Fritz Lehmann

Pezel: Intrada
+Schmitt: Intermezzo aus Notre Dame
+Mozart: Agnus Dei aus Messe KV 317 "Krönungsmesse"; Laudate Dominum aus Vesperae solennes de confessore KV 339; Andantino aus Konzert für Flöte & Harfe KV 299
+Bach: Air aus Orchestersuite BWV 1068; Allegro aus Brandenburgisches Konzert Nr. 2
+Tschaikowsky: Marsch aus Der Nussknacker
+Muffat: 3 Stücke aus Florilegium secondum
+Klengel: Andante cantabile aus Hymnus op. 57
+Gabrieli: Canzona a5
+Still, weil's Kindlein schlafen will; Vom Himmel hoch;

A festive recording for the guests arriving :tiphat:


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Arvo Part, Symphony No. 4*


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Schubert, Symphony No. 8*


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Schubert, Symphony No. 6*


----------



## EDaddy

Got my iTunes chamber music playlist running. Previously it was:


http://postimage.org/

Haydn String Quartet No. 67 in F Major, Op. 77, No. 2, Hob.III:82, "Lobkowitz": III. Andante (one of my personal faves).

Now it's:


http://postimage.org/

Piano Trio No. 1 in D Minor, Op. 63: III. Langsam, Mit Inniger Empfindung
Beaux Arts Trio

Up next is:


http://postimage.org/app.php

Beethoven's Piano Trio In B-Flat Major, Op. 97 "Archduke": Allegro Moderato

All this to compliment a beautiful, sunny, tropical Christmas morning in Paradise. 
Merry Christmas everyone! :cheers:


----------



## EDaddy

Manxfeeder said:


> *Schubert, Symphony No. 6*
> 
> View attachment 79358


Outstanding performances.


----------



## bejart

First listen to a Christmas present ---
Gaetano Brunetti (1744-1798): Sinfonia No.9 in D Major

Gustavo Sanchez conducting the Camerata Antonio Soler


----------



## Blancrocher

Rimsky-Korsakov/Stravinsky: Scheherezade, Song of the Nightingale (Reiner)


----------



## Mahlerian

*On an Unusually Warm Christmas Day...*

Janacek: On an overgrown path, Tema con variazioni, In the mist, A recollection
Paul Crossley


----------



## TurnaboutVox

*George Frideric Handel
Messiah, HWV 56 *
Emma Kirkby (Soprano), Carolyn Watkinson (Mezzo Soprano), Paul Elliott (Tenor),
David Thomas (Bass), Judith Nelson (Soprano)
Christopher Hogwood. Academy of Ancient Music, Christ Church Cathedral Choir 
[Decca L'Oiseau-Lyre, rec. 1980]










*
J. S. Bach
St. Matthew Passion, BWV 244
*The Monteverdi Choir, The London Oratory Junior Choir
Anthony Rolfe Johnston, Andreas Schmidt, Anne-Sophie von Otter, Olaf Bar etc.
John Eliot Gardiner, English Baroque Soloists
[DG Arkiv, rec. 1988]


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Bruckner, Symphony No. 1*

Pay no attention to the Schubert in the corner.


----------



## brotagonist

deprofundis said:


> Im lisening to *Luzzacchi * * complete keyboard music *,it x-mas morning, and im proud of what i did yesterday x-mas eve , here my anecdote during x-mas eve i were bitter i did not feel like celebrating , but were invited at my familly party so i go there, my sister was fighting whit my mother verbally things look ugly so i intefered and broke the fight.I said to my sister i invite you to my domain please quit it since she was drunk and angry, so we when at my place i smoke whit her to ease up her temper we drank hey it was x-mas eve.I would like to point out i did drink but i did not had a hangover or anything.
> 
> So in the end i save x-mas, im a hero, yep i save the day , if i did not go to the party thing wold had get uggly...


My mother was in a fine temper, too. At one point, she told me to leave, but I stayed. As I was leaving, she said she didn't mean it. We've gone through that a million times  Then, in the elevator on the way out, I met another happy family. The two sisters were discussing who should go in to see mother first. The one said she'll wait in the hallway, since she wasn't in the mood to hear her mother yelling and quarrelling. Christmas brings out the best in families


----------



## TurnaboutVox

I'm sorry to hear that, brotagonist. I'm glad to say that it does bring out the best in my family-in-law and my son and daughter. We're having a very pleasant family Christmas.

Everyone has put up with me playing Handel whilst presents were exchanged and champagne opened at mid-day - I seem to have established with all sides of the family that this is now a tradition at Turnabout Towers on a Christmas Day. My eccentricities are tolerated! 

Merry Christmas, everybody.


----------



## Iean

On a warm Christmas night:angel:


----------



## Badinerie

Just put some music on and are listening to my new lenovo tablet. Teresa Stratas The Unknown Kurt Weil.


----------



## jim prideaux

just kept my father entertained by enabling him to watch Mike Leigh's 'Topsy Turvy'-he is a G and S nut and as my mother is in hospital it seemed like a good Xmas present for him....reflecting on the (to me anyway) incongruous fact that the Mackerras I immediately associate with Mozart, Janacek and Dvorak was also responsible for Pineapple Poll.....

now that's all done with I must do something about the fact that the first movement of Rubbra's 6th Symphony seems to be lodged inside my head!


----------



## Eramirez156

*Carols from the Old & New Worlds*

*Theatre Of Voices *
*Paul Hillier*


----------



## elgar's ghost

Concluding my Christmas Day listening with a couple of discs featuring vocal/choral works by Britten.

Christmas Suite for Chorus - _Christ's Nativity_ (1931), Cantata - _St. Nicholas_ op.42 (1948), _Psalm CL_ for children's choir and instruments op.67 (1962), Canticle I - _My Beloved is Mine_ for tenor and piano op.40 [words: Francis Quarles] (1947), Canticle II - _Abraham and Isaac_ for alto, tenor and piano op.51 [words from the medieval Chester Miracle Play] (1952), _The Heart of the Matter_ for narrator, tenor, horn and piano [words: E. Sitwell] (1956 - rev. P. Pears 1983), Canticle III - _Still Falls the Rain_ for tenor, horn and piano [words: E. Sitwell] op.55 (1954), Canticle IV - _Journey of the Magi_ for countertenor, tenor, baritone and piano op.86 [words: T.S. Eliot] (1971) and Canticle V - _The Death of St. Narcissus_ for tenor and harp [words: T.S. Eliot] (1974):


----------



## DavidA

Beethoven Piano concerto 4

van Cliburn / Reiner


----------



## Haydn man

First listen to a Christmas gift
Oh what joy
This cycle was recorded between 1997 and 2005 and clearly much love has gone into these performances. Even in the early sonatas the energy and wit of Haydn is present 
The recording quality is excellent and I shall savour working my way through the set


----------



## Guest

I can put my new headphones (Audeze LCD-XC) to use and spare my wife 4+ hours of Sorabji! (Yes, I listen to the entire piece with a bathroom break or two!)


----------



## Flamme

http://www.radiotunes.com/baroque








Didnt know baroque goes well with the nice food and makes the eating smooth...


----------



## Weston

*Some Short Filler Orchestral Works*

*Ligeti: Aventures, for 3 voices & 7 instruments*
Internationale Musikinstitut Darmstardt










This is the complete work, not the way it was altered and used as a kind of sound effect in the film -- though I think I prefer the latter. The original, much as I may love Ligeti's music, sounds like kids playin' around with a recorder to me. But than maybe that was the intent.

*Salonen: Helix *
Esa-Pekka Salonen / Los Angeles Philharmonic










This is an interesting slow building metamorphosis, getting a bit rambunctious before it ends.

*Kenneth Fuchs: An American Place*
Joann Falletta / London Symphony Orchestra










Right off the bat this strikes me as almost in John Adams's territory. There is a lot of note movement but very little harmonic movement, at least at first. There are long periods of non resolution which is fine, but that can make me a little tense. It does get better later on but then returns to the non-resolution syndrome toward the end. Good for a once a year listen I suppose.


----------



## pmsummer

CHRISTMAS
_The Moosburg Gradual of 1360_
*Capella Antiqua München
Niederaltaicher Scholaren*
Konrad Ruhland - director

_SEON_


----------



## SeptimalTritone

Boguslaw Schäffer - Symphony 



 (1966) Although named "Symphony", this is a purely electronic work.

Beat Furrer- Phasma 



 (2002) For Piano.

Stockhausen- Luzifers Tanz 



 and Luzifers Abschied 



 So great, it's insane.

Francois Bayle- Colors of the Night 



 (2012) for electronics. I highly recommend all the French electronic composers. Besides Bayle, there's Parmegiani, Dhomont, Ferrari, Dufour, Schaeffer, Varese... basically it's excellent.


----------



## pmsummer

A RENAISSANCE CHRISTMAS
*The Boston Camerata*
Joel Cohen - director

_Nonesuch_


----------



## Blancrocher

Berio: Epifanie (Berio cond., 1969)


----------



## pmsummer

CHRISTMAS VESPERS
*Heinrich Schütz*
Gabrieli Consort & Players
Paul McCreesh - director

_Archiv Produktion_


----------



## OldFashionedGirl

On Spotify:







*J. S. Bach* - Christmas Oratorio.
Münchener Bach-Chor. Münchener Bach-Orchester. Conducted by Karl Richter.


----------



## starthrower

That's Samuel Barber with the score on his lap.


----------



## tortkis

Willaert and his circle ~ Ricercari da Musica Nova (Stradivarius)









Adrian Willaert (1490? - 1562), Giulio Segni (1498 - 1561), Girolamo Cavazzoni (1510ca - 1565ca), Girolamo Parabosco (1520ca - 1557), Nicolò Benoist (1510ca - ?), Guillelmo Golin (1510ca - ?), Gabriel Coste (active 1538 - 1543)

Danilo Lorenzini, Antonio Eros Negri, Riccardo Villani, Giuseppe Azzarelli (organs and harpsichord)


----------



## Pugg

​
Mozart:
"Piano Concerto No. 15 in B flat major, K.450" (May 7, 1956 New York, Columbia 30 Avenue studio),
"Piano Concerto No. 17 in G major, K.453 No." (May 4, 1956 New York, Columbia 30 Avenue studio)
[Soloist] Leonard Bernstein (P & conductor), Columbia Symphony Orchestra


----------



## bejart

Haydn: String Quartet No.63 in B♭ Major ("Sunrise"), Op.76, No.4

The Schneider Quartet: Alexander Schneider and Isidore vCohen, violins -- Karen Tuttle, viola -- Herman Busch, cello


----------



## brotagonist

Tonight is my last night of the Pletnev Tchaikovsky set. I decided to do my triceps, so I've got Overture in F, Manfred Symphony and 1812 Overture on. I'm just about to restart this last disc for a final farewell, while I figure out what else to do. I've done decline extensions and cable presses and am thinking of going with my favourite kickbacks, but ought to do something different for a change  My arms were buzzing this morning from the 'bicep' work from last night—I really like that charged feeling of electricity in my muscles the day after a good workout.


----------



## Pugg

​*Leburn; Oboe concertos.*
_Bart Schneemann _


----------



## Weston

12 more minutes of Christmas in my time zone. Does this mean I can look forward to normal music again in 12 minutes?

Sorry. 11 minutes?


----------



## Weston

*Piano While I Paint*

*Mendelssohn: Piano Sonata in G minor, Op. 105*
Benjamin Frith, piano (a logical choice for a piano sonata)










Less frenetic than much of Mendelssohn's output and with enjoyable themes for all three movements.

*Brahms - Four Ballades, Op. 10*
Gerhard Oppitz, piano










I'm not sure why I used to think Brahms' piano works are muddy with too much harmony below middle C. They sound fine to me now.


----------



## Becca

jim prideaux said:


> just kept my father entertained by enabling him to watch Mike Leigh's 'Topsy Turvy'-he is a G and S nut and as my mother is in hospital it seemed like a good Xmas present for him....reflecting on the (to me anyway) *incongruous fact that the Mackerras I immediately associate with Mozart, Janacek and Dvorak was also responsible for Pineapple Pol*l.....
> /QUOTE]
> 
> And do not forget that Mackerras followed that up with another ballet with John Cranko, Lady and the Fool, this time to a pastiche of early Verdi operas. I believe that Macbeth is the latest that was used.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Haydn*: Piano Sonatas Nos. 20 & 49


----------



## brotagonist

It is my last order of 2015 (second-last still in mail ), that I am previewing presently, on this Christmas Day. I guess I can consider it a Christmas present to myself.









Schnittke Piano Quintet; String Trio and others
Irina Schnittke, Mark Lubotsky, Alexander Ivashkin and others

I am liking it, of course, but I have been distracted with the programme of the local orchestra. There are many interesting things coming up between now and June. I am thinking to myself that I really ought to go once in a while. The cheapest seats are $20 at the side (probably acceptable just for listening) and $40 for the centre back. I wouldn't be able to make a habit of it too regularly, unless I gave up buying CDs  but it would be a fun experience. I need to give it some thought. The final concert of the season is Mahler's Symphony of a Thousand (to celebrate the orchestra's sixtieth anniversary). I ought to give that a thought, too.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Brahms: Piano Trios* disc one
Piano Trio No. 1 in B major, Op. 8
Piano Trio No. 2 in C major, Op. 87
_Renaud Capuçon_ (violin),_ Gautier Capuçon _(cello),_ Nicolas Angelich _(piano)


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mozart: La Betulia liberata.*
_Cotrubas/Fuchs/Schwarz et al.
Leopold Hager _conducting


----------



## Badinerie

Listening on Spotify. might pick it up after new year.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Enjoying some tasty early 19th century nibbles before tucking into a substantial platter of 20th century seafood.

Violin Concerto no.8 in A-minor op.47 (1816), Violin Concerto no.12 in A op.79 (1828), Violin Concerto no.13 in E op.92 (1835), Symphony no.3 in C-minor op.78 (1828) and Symphony no.6 in G - "Historic" op.116 (1840):

















Spohr's 6th symphony is something of a novelty - it's called the "historic" because each movement depicts a different era of musical history from Bach/Handel through to the then-present.

Opera - _Billy Budd_ op.50 - original four-act version (1950-1951):










Britten's _Billy Budd_ is a tour-de-force even by that composer's lofty operatic standards. He effortlessly depicts not just the central conflict between good and evil (the naïve, stuttering new crew member Billy and the ship's brutal Master-at-Arms, Claggart, one of opera's more unsavoury characters) but also the difference between being on deck in the invigorating nautical air going about ones duty and the claustrophobic, tenser atmosphere below where darker emotions hold sway. Libretto by E.M. Forster and Eric Crozier after the story by Herman Melville.


----------



## johnnysc

Weston said:


> 12 more minutes of Christmas in my time zone. Does this mean I can look forward to normal music again in 12 minutes?
> 
> Sorry. 11 minutes?


For many December 25th is the start of the Christmas season so be of good cheer!


----------



## Pugg

1. Madama Butterfly / Act I / Bimba, bimba, non piangere
2. Madama Butterfly / Act I / Ah! dolce notte, quante stelle
3. La Bohème, Act I: O soave fanciulla
4. Manon Lescaut / Act II / Oh, sarò la più bella!
5. Manon Lescaut / Act II / Taci, taci, tu il cor mi frangi!
6. Lucia di Lammermoor / Act I / Scene 2 / Sulla tomba che rinserra - Georges Prêtre
7. Lucia di Lammermoor / Act I / Scene 2 / Qui di sposa eterna fede - Georges Prêtre
8. La Traviata / Act III / Parigi, o cara - Anna Moffo / Richard Tucker / Robert Merrill / Anna Reynolds / Piero de Palma / Franco Ventriglia / Vito Susca / Liliana Poli / Fernando Previtali
9. Rigoletto / Act III / Giovanna, ho dei rimorsi
10. Rigoletto / Act III / E il sol dell'anima
11. Manon / Act III / Toi! Vous!... Oui, c'est moi!
12. Manon / Act III / N'est-ce plus ma main que cette main presse?
13. Luisa Miller / Act III / Ah! L'ultima preghiera - Fausto Cleva / RCA Italiana Opera Orchestra
14. La Traviata / Act I / Un dì felice eterea - Anna Moffo / Richard Tucker / Robert Merrill / Anna Reynolds / Piero de Palma / Franco Ventriglia / Vito Susca / Liliana Poli / Fernando Previtali
15. La Rondine / Che caldo! Che sete! - Francesco Molinari-Pradelli
16. La Rondine / Perchè mai cercate di saper - Francesco Molinari-Pradelli
17. La Rondine / Zitti! Non disturbiamoli! - Francesco Molinari-Pradelli


----------



## johnnysc

Dvorak - Rusalka (highlights)

Gabriela Benackova soprano

Czech Philharmonic/Vaclav Neumann


----------



## pmsummer

Weston said:


> 12 more minutes of Christmas in my time zone. Does this mean I can look forward to normal music again in 12 minutes?
> 
> Sorry. 11 minutes?


Eleven more DAYS, not minutes.


----------



## MagneticGhost

Some tasty French treats before hopefully some Boulezian Wagner later on.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Shostakovich*: Cello Concertos 
Cello Concerto No. 1 in E flat major, Op. 107
Cello Concerto No. 2 in G minor, Op. 126

*Gautier Capucon *(cello)

Mariinsky Theatre Orchestra, Valery Gergiev


----------



## Cosmos

A Christmas present from me to me: Bruckner - Mass no. 1 in f minor










Glorious, and I wouldn't expect less from Bruckner. Pity that my neighborhood church never has music like this [but then again, we'd need a few bus loads of professionals]


----------



## Blancrocher

Berio: Differences (Juilliard Ensemble)


----------



## SiegendesLicht

Some random Bach cantatas:

BWV 76 "Die Himmer erzählen die Ehre Gottes"
BWV 80 "Ein' feste Burg ist unser Gott"
BWV 147 "Herz und Mund und Tat und Leben"
BWV 1 "Wie schön leuchtet der Morgenstern"

all performed by Münchener Bach-Orchester under Karl Richter.









Some star singers in there: Dietrich Fischer-Dieskau, Kurt Moll etc.


----------



## pmsummer

THYS YOOL
_A Medieval Christmas_
*Martin Best Ensemble*

_Nimbus_


----------



## Pugg

​*Verdi Per Due.*
Ghoerghiu/ Alanga


----------



## Jeff W

*In which there is the Saturday Symphony*

Good morning TC! Time for the Saturday Symphony!









Symphony No. 1 'Nordic' and Symphony No. 2 'Romantic' by Howard Hanson with the composer himself conducting the Eastman-Rochester Orchestra.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Saint-Saëns*: Symphony No. 3 in C minor, Op. 78 'Organ Symphony'

Michael Murray (organ)

Philadelphia Orchestra, Eugene Ormandy


----------



## George O

Sergei Rachmaninoff (1873-1943): 6 Moments Musicaux

Francis Poulenc (1899-1963): 12 Improvisations

Elly Gassman, piano

on Lyrichord (NYC), from 1957


----------



## George O

brotagonist said:


> It is my last order of 2015 (second-last still in mail ), that I am previewing presently, on this Christmas Day. I guess I can consider it a Christmas present to myself.
> 
> View attachment 79374
> 
> 
> Schnittke Piano Quintet; String Trio and others
> Irina Schnittke, Mark Lubotsky, Alexander Ivashkin and others
> 
> I am liking it, of course, but I have been distracted with the programme of the local orchestra. There are many interesting things coming up between now and June. I am thinking to myself that I really ought to go once in a while. The cheapest seats are $20 at the side (probably acceptable just for listening) and $40 for the centre back. I wouldn't be able to make a habit of it too regularly, unless I gave up buying CDs  but it would be a fun experience. I need to give it some thought. *The final concert of the season is Mahler's Symphony of a Thousand (to celebrate the orchestra's sixtieth anniversary). I ought to give that a thought, too.*


Opportunities like this don't come along that often.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Bruckner, Symphony No. 1. Then Hanson, Romantic Symphony*

Inbal does well on the early symphonies.


----------



## bejart

Arcangelo Corelli (1653-1713): Concerto Grosso in C Minor, Op.6, No.3

Adrian Shepherd conducting Cantilena


----------



## Mahlerian

Ligeti: Horn Trio, Ten Pieces for Wind Quintet, Six Bagatelles for Wind Quintet, Sonata for Solo Viola
Saschko Gawriloff, Marie-Luise Neunnecker, Pierre-Laurent Aimard, London Winds, Tabea Zimmermann


----------



## TurnaboutVox

*Mozart
Violin Sonatas K. 301, 304, 376 & 526*
Hilary Hahn / Natalie Zhu [DG, 2005]

Christmas 'loot'.A nice selection of Mozart violin sonatas, well played and recorded, not HIP but none the worse for that..










*Stravinsky
Boulez conducts Stravinsky - Disc 5
Ebony Concerto
Three pieces for Clarinet solo
Concertino for String Quartet
Eight Instrumental Miniatures, for Fifteen Players
Concerto "Dumbarton Oaks" in E flat major for Chamber Orchestra*
Michel Arrignon, Ensemble Intercontemporain, Pierre Boulez

This is my chance really to get to grips with Stravinsky. Fine stuff. More Christmas 'loot'.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mercadante: Orazi e Curiazi*

_Nelly Miricioiu, Anthony Michaels-Moore, Marcus Jerome, Alastair Miles, Jennifer Rhys-Davies, Paul Nilon_

Philharmonia Orchestra, Geoffrey Mitchell Choir,_ David Parry_


----------



## Pat Fairlea

Just been listening to the remarkable Joanna Macgregor playing Samuel Barber's 'Excursions' Op20. Four short pieces that embody a world of inventiveness, especially Barber's take on 'Streets of Laredo'. Much as I love his 'Adagio for Strings', I wish folk would listen to more of his output.


----------



## johnnysc

Streaming on Spotify.....

Victor Hely-Hutchinson - A Carol Symphony

Prague Philharmonic/Gavin Suthurland


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Mozart, Symphony No. 32*


----------



## Manxfeeder

Pat Fairlea said:


> Just been listening to the remarkable Joanna Macgregor playing Samuel Barber's 'Excursions' Op20. Four short pieces that embody a world of inventiveness, especially Barber's take on 'Streets of Laredo'. Much as I love his 'Adagio for Strings', I wish folk would listen to more of his output.


Me too. He seems to be well appreciated on TalkClassical. Two of my favorite pieces of all time are his settings of Dover Beach and Knoxville, Summer of 1915.

In fact, here's a good excuse to put on Dover Beach from this CD.


----------



## bejart

Mozart: Serenade in E Flat, KV 375

Henk de Graaf and Jan Jensen, clarinets -- Remco de Vries and Katty Halvarson, oboes -- Johan Steimann and Hans Wisse, bassoons -- Martin van de Merwe and Jos Buurman, horns


----------



## Heliogabo

*Michel Correte*
_Les six symphonies de Noel_

Very enjoyable christmas baroque concertos for organ and strings.


----------



## brotagonist

George O said:


> Opportunities like this [*Mahler's Symphony of a Thousand*] don't come along that often.


Not only that, but I used this work as the music for my father's funeral in the summer of 2014.


----------



## Mahlerian

Saturday Symphony+
Hanson: Symphony No. 1 in E minor "Nordic," Elegy in Memory of Serge Koussevitsky, Symphony No. 2 "Romantic"
Seattle Symphony, cond. Schwarz









The Romantic Symphony is easily the strongest piece on this disc. It's not a piece I return to often, but it does feature a lot of memorable melodies for sure.


----------



## KirbyH

I was on the road traveling to see family quite a bit yesterday, so I had an excellent opportunity to get some quality listening done:





















I've talked about this recording of La damnation de Faust before, and I will sing its praises again. The Philharmonia forces outdo themselves here continually, the singers are magnificent, and DG's sonic-boom loud soundstage is more than admirable. I own the classic Colin Davis/LSO performance alongside this one, and I could happily live with just these two for the rest of my days if I had to.

From the Stoki Decca box, Vol.2, I took in Capriccio Espagnol, Scheherazade, and a mighty handful of Wagner excerpts, all done up in Decca's gloriously clotty Phase 4 sound. It's such a shame Stoki never did a whole opera of Wagner, but all of those bleeding chunks he committed to tape are admirable - I don't think even Karajan had as much fun with them as Stokowski did. If you haven't heard the set on RCA, seek those out as well, and then combine them with these for a positively glorious orchestral Wagner experience. The same color and dash applies to the Rimsky-Korsakov stuff, even if every instrument in Scheherazade sounds much larger than whomever they are sitting to. One thing about it though - it's very, very easy to hear Stoki's off-kilter seating arrangements in these recordings.

Monteux's Enigma Variations have been striking gold for me in the 4+ years I've owned this recording, which isn't bad for a Frenchman doing what has to be the ne plus ultra of English orchestral music. Decca's hearty sonics give that special veneer to the proceedings, the LSO is in very good form, and Monteux knows he's doing glorious work.

Overall, a very splendid day of listening.


----------



## Bayreuth

Tchaikovsky - Symphony no. 5.
Ashkenazy, Philarmonia Orchestra (1978)


----------



## starthrower

I listened to the Hanson Mercury disc a little while back, so I'm continuing with Wellesz.










Nos. 3 & 5

The booklets contain exhaustive notes on all of the symphonies, which is very helpful.


----------



## Chronochromie

Schubert - Mass No. 5 in A flat major, D 678

Philippe Herreweghe/Rias Kammerchor And Orchestre Des Champs-Elysées


----------



## Blancrocher

Berio's "Rendering" of fragments from Schubert's 10th Symphony (Eschenbach)


----------



## Arsakes

Been on a trip and have guests for a week and half, also projects. So I didn't listen to much long works, but lots of random music pieces. Those noteworthy:

*Brahms*' 3rd symphony

*Mikhail Ippolitov Ivanov*:

Yar-Khmel Spring Overture
Symphonic Scherzo
Armenian Rhapsody
Caucasian Sketches No.1 & 2
Turkish Fragments

Listened to his works many times. I love that Russian-Oriental themes. He's kinda like Glazunov, but his music is "sharper".

*Beethoven*'s Leonore Overtures No.1-3

*Handel*'s Harp Concerto in B flat (Op.4 No.6) and Organ Concerto in G minor (Op.7 No.5)

*Vaughan Williams*' String Quartet No.1 and 2, and Phantasy Quintet


----------



## bejart

Louis Spohr (1784-1859): Piano Trio in E Minor, Op.119

Hartley Piano Trio: Jacqueline Hartley, violin -- Lionel Handy, cello -- Caroline Clemmow, piano


----------



## D Smith

Holiday listening. All excellent recordings

Handel: Messiah. Hickox/Collegium Musicum 90










Vivaldi: Gloria. Muti. New Philharmonia Orch & Chorus










Britten: Ceremony of Carols. Willcocks/Choir of King's College










Barber: De Natali. Alsop/Royal Scottish National Orchestra


----------



## Alfacharger

From my recently acquired "Big O Box" of Solti/Wagner, Der fliegende Holländer..


----------



## EDaddy

http://postimage.org/app.php

Enjoying this classic today.


----------



## Heliogabo

What a lovely recital.


----------



## AClockworkOrange

*Scriabin by Kitaenko*









CD1 - Symphonies 1 & 4. This is my introduction to Scriabin's Symphonic Soundscape and I have to say, I am wholeheartedly impressed.

It will take further listens to really appreciate these but on initial listening, I truly enjoyed the pieces.


----------



## Arsakes

Alfacharger said:


> From m recently acquired "Big O Box" of Solti/Wagner, Der fliegende Holländer..


What a tempting CD-Box!


----------



## Guest

Is it just me, or are there more "Big Boxes" being released than ever?


----------



## brotagonist

I'm taking a tip from Blancrocher, with...

Berio Differences (1959)
Juilliard Ensemble

I'm enjoying it  I wish I had heard/heard of his non-vocal works before now! Clearly, he wanted to write for Cathy, but this is excellent. I hope there's lots more!


----------



## brotagonist

This one was on YT's sideboard from the above, so I decided to give it a listen, too...

Berio Linea (1974)
Paola Biondi & Debora Brunialti, piano
Domenico Cagnacci, vibraphone
Dario Doriani, marimba

I now recognize why Berio was listed among those other influential composers in that other recent thread. Why has his music not been available?


----------



## brotagonist

Okay, one more-time is running on.

Berio Formazioni (1986)
Ashbury/Vienna RSO

Come to think of it, I'm sure that this one was paired with Sinfonia on one of the numerous recordings I used to have on LP.


----------



## Dawood

Having a Monteverdi evening

First up:








An excellent, forceful, bringing it large version of the music. I prefer the Pluhar version









I think I find that a lot with Gardiner - I like his stuff but I always prefer another interpretation over his.

Anyhoo, will be following this with:


----------



## EDaddy

http://postimage.org/

An absolutely wonderful recording and performance of two of my favorite of Bach's Cantatas: BWV 140 & 147. The Monteverdi Choir & The English Baroque Soloists make outstanding musical bedfellows.


----------



## bejart

Franz Anton Hoffmeister (1754-1812): Symphony in D Major

Howard Griffiths conducting the Orchestra della Svizzera Italiana


----------



## Manxfeeder

Kontrapunctus said:


> Is it just me, or are there more "Big Boxes" being released than ever?


Who's complaining?


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Bruckner, Symphony No. 9*

I came into this not expecting much, but I'm pleasantly surprised. Personally, I would have liked to have heard more fear and dread in the second movement, but there is a nice feeling of weltschmertz in the last movement.


----------



## mstar

I finally listened to *Mahler's 2nd Symphony (Bernstein with the Westminster Choir and the NY Phil)*! Out of the few Mahler symphonies I've listened to, this one's by far my favorite. Maybe it's early Mahler that appeals more to me compared to the later works. 
I also had time for *some Debussy preludes* (Andrew Armstrong, pianist). I downloaded *Rachmaninov's Liturgy of St. John Chrysostom Op. 31*, which is actually the Mass that I usually attend, and it's amazing to recognize all the corresponding parts. And, of course, the music itself is transcendent.


----------



## mstar

AClockworkOrange said:


> View attachment 79407
> 
> 
> CD1 - Symphonies 1 & 4. This is my introduction to Scriabin's Symphonic Soundscape and I have to say, I am wholeheartedly impressed.
> 
> It will take further listens to really appreciate these but on initial listening, I truly enjoyed the pieces.


I've never heard _any_ of these (oh shame!), but that is changing as I speak - or type - thanks to your post.

(On an unrelated note, I'm currently reading "A Clockwork Orange", and so far it is one of the most intriguing books I've ever read.)


----------



## omega

*Sibelius*
_Symphony No.2_
_Violin Concerto_
_Symphony No.3_

Osmo Vänskä
Lahti Symphony Orchestra
Leonidas Kavakos (violin)


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Bruckner, Symphony No. 9, Reconstructed last movement*

This is a nice surprise, tucked into the recording of the 5th. This is an early draft of the Samale and Mazzuca attempt at reconstructing the finale, nowadays more of a curiosity in exploring attempts to piece this movement together. Inbal, I think, realizes its limitations, because he pushes through it without dawdling.

Somehow I've ended up with four recordings of the reconstructions, each one becoming more like Bruckner. Some day I'll have to get Rattle's recording, which so far is the latest and most complete of this final movement.


----------



## Guest

I just listened to the Violin Concerto today (not really a fan of vocal music, but I'll eventually get around to the "Prelude and Death of Virgil"), and while it has some striking sonorities and sounds crushingly difficult for the soloist, I can't say that it's especially memorable. Maybe I need to listen to it more than once. Very good sound.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Bruckner, Symphony No. 5*

The 5th is a hard one to get a good recording of. I have one by Solti which I think is awful; it was my first Bruckner recording and almost turned me off to the composer. But Inbal's recording has energy and a nice sense of flow to it. Gramophone prefers Karajan to this one. I'll have to compare the two sometime in the future, but for now, I'm happy with it.


----------



## Blancrocher

Berio: Visage, for voice and tape (Cathy Berberian)


----------



## EDaddy

http://postimage.org/

Overtures galore. Excellent, spirited performances and first-rate sound.


----------



## Guest

Brilliant playing but the sound is not great--rather distant and hollow.


----------



## MrTortoise

Brotagonist:

I heartily recommend this Berio CD of instrumental music:










It consists of some chamber ensemble arrangements and elaborations of sequenzas along with a chamber piano concerto. Top notch in every respect.


----------



## bejart

Felice Giardini (1716-1796): String Trio in C Major, Op.20, No.4

Budapest String Trio: Ferenc Kiss, violin -- Sandor Papp, viola -- Csaba Oncsay, cello


----------



## EDaddy

... and on to this very interesting work:


http://postimage.org/app.php

Zemlinsky: Lyrische Symphonie, Op.18
Berliner Philharmoniker and Dietrich Fischer-Dieskau and Lorin Maazel


----------



## JosefinaHW

I'm listening on Amazon Prime:









The first and fourth ballades are very intense and moving.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Oh, dear - I thought I'd be clever and have an early night but I've woken up far too early and my body clock feels totally shot as a result. An eerie pre-dawn nothingness is hanging in the air and it won't even be getting light for another four hours. At times like this I wish my stereo was back in my bedroom so I could drift back to sleep with the headphones on. As it is, I'll try and relax by soaking up the otherworldliness of Maurice Duruflé's choral works, followed by some motets by Bruckner if required.

Requiem - orchestral version op.9 (1947), _Messe Cum jubilo_ - orchestral version op.11 (1966), Four Motets for choir op.10 (1960) and _Notre Père_ - a cappella version op.14 (1978):










Ten motets (1860s onwards):


----------



## JohnD

Blancrocher said:


> Berio: Visage, for voice and tape (Cathy Berberian)


Even Cathy Berberian knows there's one roulade she can't sing" -Steely Dan


----------



## Pugg

​
Mozart: Piano Concertos Nos. 13 & 17


----------



## Pugg

Alfacharger said:


> From my recently acquired "Big O Box" of Solti/Wagner, Der fliegende Holländer..


You going to love every minute of this box.:tiphat:


----------



## Pugg

Heliogabo said:


> What a lovely recital.


And such a fine piano player :tiphat:


----------



## Pugg

Kontrapunctus said:


> Is it just me, or are there more "Big Boxes" being released than ever?


No, it's not you.
The are coming faster than one can play them


----------



## tortkis

Johann Ludwig Trepulka / Norbert von Hannenheim: KLAVIERSTÜCKE UND SONATEN - Herbert Henck (ECM)









Johann Ludwig Trepulka (born 1903; missing since 1945): Klavierstücke mit Überschriften nach Worten von Nicolaus Lenau, Op.2
Norbert von Hannenheim (1898 - 1945): Klaviersonate No.2, 4, 6 & 12; Concerto For Piano And Small Orchestra No. 2 - II

They both used 12-tone technique for their compositions. While Hannenheim was influenced by Schoenberg, Trepulka studied with Josef Matthias Hauer, who invented his own 12-tone method before Schoenberg. Compared with Hannenheim's works, Trepulka's piece sounds more lyrical. Though their styles are very different, the pieces included in this album are very beautiful, mostly quiet and introvert. Sadly, many of their works were lost during WW II.


----------



## Pugg

Very fine music, outstanding recoding by Fennell


----------



## brotagonist

I'm listening to a work by Ligeti I had never heard of before: Clocks and Clouds (1,2) [Cappela Amsterdam].


----------



## EDaddy

Pugg said:


> Very fine music, outstanding recoding by Fennell


Ghastly cover! :lol:


----------



## Pugg

EDaddy said:


> Ghastly cover! :lol:


Don't judge the music by it's cover :lol:


----------



## Pugg

​
*Schubert: Death And The Maiden *

String Quintet in C major, D956
with Danjulo Ishizaka (cello)

_Pavel Haas Quartet_


----------



## Pugg

​
*Chopin - Alexandre Tharaud*
Journal Intime

Mazurka No. 41 in C sharp minor, Op. 63 No. 3
Ballade No. 1 in G minor, Op. 23
Mazurka No. 11 in E minor, Op. 17 No. 2
Mazurka No. 47 in A minor, Op. 68 No. 2
Fantasia in F minor, Op. 49
Nocturne No. 20 in C sharp minor, Op. post.
Mazurka No. 6 in A minor, Op. 7 No. 2
Ballade No. 2 in F major, Op. 38
Mazurka No. 13 in A minor, Op. 17 No. 4
Largo, Prelude Op. 28 No. 4
Écossaises (3), Op. 72 No. 3
Contredanse in G flat major, KKAnh.Ia/4
Impromptu No. 4 in C sharp minor, Op. 66 'Fantaisie-Impromptu'
Nocturne No. 2 in E flat major, Op. 9 No. 2


----------



## EDaddy

Pugg said:


> Don't judge the music by it's cover :lol:


Never! Only the cover by it's cover.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Donizetti; Anna Bolena.
Elena Souliotis*/ Horne/ Alexandre / Ghiaurov.
Silvio Varviso conducting.


----------



## EDaddy

http://postimage.org/


http://postimage.org/

and


http://postimage.org/

A+ performances all.


----------



## hombre777

J. S. Bach : Cantata BWV 54, "Widerstehe doch der Sünde"


----------



## Jeff W

*Sunday morning is Bach morning*

Good morning TC! As is usual, I didn't sleep well. Oh well, time for Bach! Going to sample music by the Bach boys this morning.









Cello Concertos by C. P. E. Bach. Hidemi Suzuki plays the cello and conducts the Bach Collegium Japan.


----------



## Pugg

*Brahms* Symphonies 2&4*
Minnesota Orchestra, Antal Doráti
*London Symphony Orchestra, Antal Doráti


----------



## Taggart

Delightful set of Vivaldi's music.


----------



## Jeff W

*More from the sons of Bach*

Continuing with music from the Bach boys now, this time Johann Christian.















Piano Concertos Op. 13. Anthony Halstead playing the pianoforte and conducting the Hanover Band.


----------



## Pugg

​
1. Reminiscence of "Lucia Di Lammermoor", S. 397
2. Die Forelle "The Trout", S. 564
3. Concert Paraphrase on "Rigoletto", S. 434
4. 12 Lieder Von Franz Schubert, S.558: No. 9 "Horch, Horch, Die Lerch'" (D. 889)
5. Spinning Chorus (From "The Flying Dutchmen"), S. 440
6. Meine Freuden, Op. 74, No. 12
7. Mädchens Wunsch, Op. 74, No. 5
8. Widmung, Op. 25, No. 1
9. Frühlingsnacht, Op. 39, No. 12


----------



## Biwa

Alexander Glazunov (1865-1936)

String Quartet No. 3 Op. 26 "Slavonic"
String Quartet No. 4 Op. 64
Idyll for horn and string quartet

Christopher Eß (horn)
Zemlinsky Quartet


----------



## Badinerie

Great cast Great fun. I'm a bit of a Gruberova fan boy too


----------



## Weston

brotagonist said:


> I'm listening to a work by Ligeti I had never heard of before: Clocks and Clouds (1,2) [Cappela Amsterdam].


One of my favorites. It may sound crass but some of the vocal effects remind me of frogs on a summer night, one group "neeping" at a slightly different rate from another more distant group, sometimes catching up with each other and being in sync, at other times way off beat. Two clocks do this effect too, so I wonder if that's what he's referring to in the title.

Wonderful piece either way.


----------



## MagneticGhost

One of my Xmas pressies.

Listening to Disc 1
Boulez: La Marteau sans maitre; and Livre pour cordes


----------



## Pugg

​
GUSTAV MAHLER
Symphony No. 1 in D major "Titan"


----------



## johnnysc

Berlioz - L'enfance du Christ

Lyons Opera Orchestra/Gardiner


----------



## Pugg

​Mozartd; Piano concert 27
Geze Anda


----------



## bejart

Francesco Antonio Bonporti (1672-1749): Trio Sonata in F Sharp Minor, Op.6, No.3

Accademia I Filarmonici: Alberto Martini and Enrico Casazza, violins -- Leonardo Sapere, cello -- Roberto Loreggian, harpsichord


----------



## Pugg

*Donizetti: Lucia di Lammermoor*_

_Dame Joan Sutherland (Lucia), Renato Cioni (Edgardo), Robert Merrill (Enrico), Cesare Siepi (Raimondo), Kenneth MacDonald (Arturo), Rinaldo Pelizzoni (Normanno), Ana Raquel Satra (Alisa)

Orchestra dell'Accademia Nazionale di Santa Cecilia, Sir John Pritchard

Recorded in 1961:tiphat:


----------



## Open Lane

Got this for christmas. Is without a doubt one of the best collections i've obtained this year. Move over Rachmaninoff, there is a new favorite collection of concerto's on the block! Absolutely thrilled with this.


----------



## bejart

Franz Danzi (1763-1826): Flute Quartet in D Major, Op.56, No.1

Ardinghello Ensemble: Karl Kaiser, flute -- Annette Rehberger, violin -- Bodo Friedrich, viola -- Ursala Kaiser, cello


----------



## MagneticGhost

I've been dipping my toe in this quite simply marvellous collection of the complete Schumann Songs from Hyperion.
I'd never listened to any of these prior to receiving this set for christmas. It is simply sublime music. The performances have so far been never less than really good - but often breathtaking. 
Any lover of Lieder should rush out and get this box instantly.


----------



## pmsummer

*Day 3*










TO DRIVE THE COLD WINTER AWAY
_Christmas Revels in Renaissance England_
*The Dufay Collective*

_Dufay Recordings_


----------



## Mahlerian

Bartok: Violin Concerto No. 2, Rhapsodies for Violin and Orchestra
Gil Shaham, Chicago Symphony Orchestra, cond. Boulez









This performance of the Violin Concerto so far outclasses Kyung Wha-Chung's with Rattle, it's astounding. As always, Boulez paces the music deftly and the Chicago Symphony plays with fiery temperament. The Rhapsodies, which I was not familiar with, are a nice addition as well.


----------



## Bayreuth

Tchaikovsky: Symphony no. 6
Karajan, Philarmonia Orhestra, 1959


----------



## Iean

David Oistrakh!:angel:


----------



## starthrower

Just discovered this composer this morning.


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1983, 1996.


----------



## Vaneyes

Sampling for *Beach* death day (1944).


----------



## Haydn man

A Christmas present
I am familiar with the Mutter versions of these sonatas via Spotify and in comparison I think the Perlman playing is just a shade warmer with a slightly less forward sound
Both versions are highly recommendable and the Perlman at bargain price perhaps just shades it


----------



## D Smith

For Saturday symphony. Hanson: Symphony 2; the composer conducting the Eastman Rochester Orchestra. I was backlogged with holiday listening so I was a bit late with this. But t's always a favourite piece to listen to. I suppose I should try alternate recordings but have always found this one so satisfying.


----------



## Vaneyes

brotagonist said:


> My mother was in a fine temper, too. At one point, she told me to leave, but I stayed. As I was leaving, she said she didn't mean it. We've gone through that a million times  Then, in the elevator on the way out, I met another happy family. The two sisters were discussing who should go in to see mother first. The one said she'll wait in the hallway, since she wasn't in the mood to hear her mother yelling and quarrelling. Christmas brings out the best in families


'Tis a shame that some have to ramp up their bitterness, insecurities, etc. during this Peace and Goodwill window. Otherwise, hope you had a nice Christmas, bro. Now, for the next big kick-off, New Year's Eve. "Hoo-ha!"  :tiphat:


----------



## EDaddy

http://postimage.org/

George Enescu: Violin Sonata No. 3 in A minor, Op. 25


http://postimage.org/

Saint-Saens: Piano Concerto #4


http://postimage.org/

Medtner: Violin Sonata No. 2 in G major, Op. 44


----------



## atsizat

What instrumentals are being used in this? Flute, Violin, Cello. These three?


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

W. A. Mozart - Piano Sonata No. 11 in A Major, K 331 - 1st Movement;
Joseph Haydn - Piano Sonata in F Major, Hob. XVI: 23;
Ludwig van Beethoven - 32 Variations in C minor on an Original Theme, WoO 80; 
Frédéric Chopin - Barcarolle in F-Sharp Major, Op. 60; Nocturne in F minor, Op. 55/1; Ballade No. 1 in G minor, Op. 23;
Felix Mendelssohn-Bartholdy - Étude in A minor, Op. 104b/3;
Robert Schumann - Dichterliebe, Op. 48 - Nos. 1-2 (Dietrich Fischer-Dieskau);
Blumenstück in D-Flat Major, Op. 19 (Vladimir Horowitz).









Magnificent pianist who makes a work of art out of every new performance.


----------



## Blancrocher

Berio: Coro (Berio, Cologne RSO)


----------



## brotagonist

Courtesy of Mandryka, I am listening to a recording of Bach's Kunst der Fuge, a work I have not yet collected  in an unusual transcription.

Here's a link (excuse the cross-posting):

https://www.youtube.com/playlist?lis...cNiCkWXfbX8HE9

I can't stop listening! This is gorgeous. I've been reading reviews and they are sparse-and negative!  People just can't accept something done a little differently. From the first instant, I knew I want a recording of this (it's rather pricey at $21 plus postage, so I'll leave it in my wish list for a while, before ordering, but I feel that I am committed to it, even though it's right here on YT-some things need to be supported, non?).

Allmusic said:

"...While parsing Bach's music into tiny phrases may be interesting for a few short examples, it becomes exasperating over 78 minutes, and elucidates little about fugal techniques. Breaking up Bach's counterpoint into fragments may serve van Vlijmen's studies, but not the edification and enjoyment of the listener. Furthermore, the dark tone of the instruments -- low woodwinds, and brass, strings, and harp kept well within middle range -- makes the music seem closed-in and stuffy; taking some liberties with higher transpositions would have given the music more air and clarity...."

This is totally off. It is not in the least exasperating. The fugues are clearly audible and not lost in an overblown orchestral transposition. The darker tone-is it really _that_ dark?-suits the serious and reflective tone of the music. It's gorgeous.

Haskins, of the American Record Guide:

"A Webernesque arrangement of Bach's final composition. De Vriend handles the unusual instrumentation (including alto flute, English Horn, and mandolin) just fine, and the playing is expert recommended for Webern fans."

Fine _only_ for Webern fans? He doesn't want to stick his neck out.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Berg, Piano Sonata*

Yep, that's a lot of Berg. So far, Perahiah makes the most sense.


----------



## Mahlerian

I like Parahia's Berg Sonata recording too.

In 27 Pieces - Various Composers
Hilary Hahn, Cory Smythe









Each piece is by a different composer, and they're all over the map in quality and style. Hahn is a wonderful performer, though, and she helps bring this disparate collection together.


----------



## Flamme

Didnt know where to put this but this sounds very neoclassical to me...And a quality sound...Very interesting underrated band imho


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1984 at University of Munich. Recording Engineer: Gerhard Lamy.


----------



## George O

Gian Carlo Menotti (1911-2007): Amahl and the Night Visitors

The cast of the original NBC Television Theater broadcast on Christmas Eve 1951

on RCA (NYC), from 1952 (different cover than original)

5 stars










Gian Carlo Menotti (1911-2007): Amahl and the Night Visitors

The cast of the NBC Opera Company, December 1963

on RCA (NYC from 1964)


----------



## bejart

Johann Franz Xaver Sterkel (1750-1817): Overture a Grand Orchestre

Werner Ehrhardt leading l'arte del mondo


----------



## pmsummer

ALLELUIA NATIVITAS
_Music and Carols for a Medieval Christmas_
*Magister Pérotin*
Orlando Consort

_Metronome_


----------



## Stirling

Beethoven 9th


----------



## Eramirez156

CD 20 from *Carl Nielsen - Vintage and other historical Recordings*

_*String Quartet (No. 1), G minor Op. 13 (1887-88, later revised)
String Quartet (No. 2), F minor Op. 5 (1890)
String Quartet (No. 4), F major Op. 44 (1906)*_
*Carl Nielsen*









*The Koppel Quartet *
_Else Marie Bruun and Andreas Thyregod, violins
Julius Koppel, viola. Jarl Hansen, cello_

_Recorded January 12-13, 1954. Tono LPA 34006 (OP. 13)
December 14-15, 1953. Tono LPA 34006 (OP.5)
June 10, 1954. Decca LXT 5092(OP. 44)_


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Honegger, Symphony No. 2*


----------



## bejart

Michael Haydn (1737-1806): String Quintet in F Major

Concilium Musicum Wien: Paul and Christoph Angerer, violins -- Rainer Ullreich and Karl M.Waitl, violas -- Michael Brussing, cello -- Walter Bachkonig, double bass


----------



## TurnaboutVox

A round-up of the last 2 days' listening:

*Schumann
Symphony No. 2 in C major, Op. 61*
Staatskapelle Dresden, Wolfgang Sawallisch [EMI, 1993]

Which I gave my father in law for Christmas. We only got the chance to listen to #2 but I was favourably impresssed vs. my BPO / Kubelik recordings.










*Takemitsu
Quatrain 
A Flock Descends into the Pentagonal Garden
Stanza I
Sacrifice
Ring
Valeria*
Boston Symphony Orchestra, Seiji Ozawa etc.










*Stravinsky
Ebony Concerto
Three pieces for Clarinet solo
Concertino for String Quartet
Eight Instrumental Miniatures, for Fifteen Players
Concerto "Dumbarton Oaks" in E flat major for Chamber Orchestra
Élégie pour alto seul
Epitaphium for Flute, Clarinet and Harp
Double Canon for String Quartet*
Pierre Boulez, Ensemble InterContemporain [DG, 2010]










*Mozart
Sonatas for violin & piano 
No. 24 in F major, K. 376
No. 18 in G major, K. 301
No. 21 in E minor, K. 304
No. 35 in A major, K. 526*
Hilary Hahn, Natalie Zhu [DG, 2005]

Charming and elegant though these are, I don't find they have the 'heft' of Beethoven's violin sonatas and I find myself thinking that I probably made the right decision to opt for these four examples of Mozart's over the complete set with, say, Perelman and Barenboim. Somebody tell me I'm wrong... Beautifully played and recorded, of course. And very pretty.










*Bartok
String Quartet No 1, Sz. 40
string Quartet No. 3, Sz. 85*
Tokyo Quartet [DG, 1977]

Direct, to the point, almost brutal but terribly precise, the Tokyo Quartet (on LP) demonstrate such mastery of the great 3rd quartet and this is a good account too of the interesting, highly contrapuntal though less characteristic, first quartet of Bartok. I hadn't really appreciated the first for what it is until hearing it live last year played by an up-and-coming young string quartet.


----------



## bejart

Jan Vanhal (1739-1813): Piano Concerto in A Major, Weinmann A1

Riyoko Matsui leading Haydn Sinfonietta Tokyo -- Kimiko Funamoto, piano


----------



## ribonucleic

Sunday nights call for the grimmest music available.











> Who ever knew that music could capture such a wide range of negative emotion? Allan Pettersson's Sixth runs the gamut from sad, tragic, wrathful, miserable, and stormy, to neurotic, stressful, dismal, pained, vicious, and sepulchral. What it never sounds is happy, though as we all know there often is much beauty in misery, and Pettersson finds quite a bit of it. Just how much is too much depends on your individual taste, but I find his music obstinately compelling once in a while.
> 
> The Sixth belongs among Pettersson's most mature and iconic works, though it was eclipsed by the popularity (relatively speaking) of its two successors. The work's single movement lasts almost exactly an hour. Between its gloomy opening and even gloomier conclusion, you will find a vast range of tempo and sonority, including several of those brass and percussion pile-ups built out of short but catchy motives that make Pettersson's music so gut-wrenchingly powerful. For all its textural complexity, the musical argument is surprisingly direct and easy to follow. You just have to get used to the length, never mind the emotional ambiance.
> 
> Speaking of which, this is one hell of a performance (in a good sense). Pettersson makes ridiculous demands on the orchestra, especially the strings, who have to sustain the music's unrelenting intensity virtually without interruption. Kudos to Lindberg and the Norrköping players for pulling it off so handsomely-certainly better on the whole than the competition on CPO, decent though that is. BIS's typically superb SACD sonics illuminate the music's every dark corner and crevice. This is just the antidote to a sunny day. Artistic Quality: 9 / Sound Quality: 10 - ClassicsToday.com


----------



## bejart

First listen to another Christmas present ---
Luigi Boccherini (1743-1805): Flute Quintet in E Flat, Op.19, No.1

Auser Musici: Carlo Ipata, flute -- Luca Ronconi and Francesco La Bruna, violins -- Teresa Ceccato, viola -- Luigi Puxeddu, cello


----------



## Alfacharger

Bela Bartok meets Charles Koechlin. That was my first impression on hearing this hour long symphony. If you like Bartok's Concerto for Orchestra then this work from 2013 will more than please.


----------



## JosefinaHW

It's 24-hours of Chopin....









free to stream on Amazon prime, but I am buying this one

The sound is amazing with my new Dragonfly 1.2 DAC (thanks to Triplets).


----------



## bejart

Johannes Matthias Sperger (1750-1812): Symphony in C Major

Peter Zajicek conducting the Musica Aeterna Bratislava


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 2000.


----------



## Richannes Wrahms




----------



## Pugg

​
*Schubert*: Piano Sonatas Nos. 9 & 13 (analogue)


----------



## Pugg

JosefinaHW said:


> It's 24-hours of Chopin....
> 
> View attachment 79473
> 
> 
> free to stream on Amazon prime, but I am buying this one
> 
> The sound is amazing with my new Dragonfly 1.2 DAC (thanks to Triplets).


To quote a dear member" Essential "(capital E):tiphat:


----------



## Pugg

​*Schumann; Cello concerto.
Yo-Yo Ma *


----------



## Balthazar

After two weeks of travel and holiday festivities, on arriving home I immediately queued this up and enjoyed 40 minutes of bliss.


----------



## EDaddy

http://postimage.org/

Nice mellow way to wind the day down.


----------



## Pugg

​*Mahler; Symphony no 3*
_Helga Dernesch/ Sir Georg Solti _:tiphat:


----------



## Haydn man

I have planned to give my Mahler cycle a detailed listen over the holiday period 
The set I have is Gergiev with the LSO. It appears that Gergiev rather divides opinion but so far I am enjoying what I hear.
Listened to No.1 so far which I can compare to Haitink with BPO, the only other version of this work I have heard. The Gergiev is a better recording with a greater range of tempos then I remember with Haitink.
No premature judgements as yet and I shall proceed to No.2 today


----------



## Biwa

Antonio Vivaldi

Dixit Dominus, RV 595
Gloria, RV 588
Nulla in mundo pax sincera, RV 630

Jane Archibald (soprano)
Anita Krause (mezzo-soprano)
Nils Brown (Tenor)
Peter Mahon (countertenor)
Aradia Ensemble and Chorus 
Kevin Mallon (conductor)


----------



## Pugg

​
*Vivaldi: Nisi Dominus/ Two Motets et al*
_Teresa Berganza_
A Ros-Marba conducting


----------



## Pugg

*Strauss, J, II: Die Fledermaus*

Hilde Güden (Rosalinde), Eberhard Wächter (Eisenstein), Giuseppe Zampieri (Alfred), Rita Streich (Adele), Gerhard Stolze (Orlofsky), Peter Klein (Blind), Walter Berry (Falke), Erich Kunz (Frank), Josef Meinrad (Frosch), Elfriede Ott (Ida)

Wiener Staatsopernchor & Wiener Philharmoniker, Herbert von Karajan

Recorded: Sofiensaal, Vienna, June 1960



> "The most luxuriantly Viennese of all Fledermice, with Karajan and the Philharmonic at their most effervescent and a delectable Staatsoper cast, plus a gala of 1950s Decca stars including Björling, Nilsson and Sutherland." BBC Music Magazine, May 2007 *****
> 
> "The sound is sparklingly clear,...The performance of the opera itself has all the sparkle one could ask for...and the Decca recording is scintillating in its clarity." Penguin Guide


----------



## Haydn man

Still in the early works here in particular the keyboard and early piano sonatas
The recording is so clear that at times the piano seems almost too bright. My wife commented on this with the early keyboard sonatas, which I presume would have been written for harpsichord as they sound perfect for this.
The overall playing is delightfully clean and crisp suiting the music to perfection


----------



## schigolch




----------



## SiegendesLicht

*Schubert* - Piano Sonatas, performed by Wilhelm Kempff









No. D960, D459, D958 and D959 currently.


----------



## Blancrocher

Mozart: Clarinet and Oboe Concertos (Pay, Piguet, Hogwood)


----------



## Pugg

​*Mercadante; Flute concerto's*
Galway/ Claudio Scimone


----------



## bejart

JS Bach: The Art of Fugue, BWV 1080

Juilliard String Quartet: Robert Mann and Joel Smirnoff, violins -- Samuel Rhodes, viola -- Joel Krosnick, cello


----------



## Pugg

[​
*Beethoven; Violin sonatas.*
Perlman / Ashkemazy


----------



## ribonucleic

Pugg said:


> [​
> *Beethoven; Violin sonatas.*
> Perlman / Ashkemazy


Looks like the poster for a (very cultured) MMA fight.


----------



## MrTortoise

*Franz Schubert*
Symphony No. 8 in b-minor, D.759 'Unfinished'

*Richard Wagner*
Siegfried Idyll

*Ludwig van Beethoven*
Leonore Overture, No. 3, Op. 72b

New York Philharmonic
Bruno Walter, cond.

I was wanting to hear the 'Unfinished' and this was the first selection in my Spotify search. The sound is great for both the 'Unfinished' and the Idyll, however the sound stage of the Leonore was a bit cramped. I've saved this for future enjoyment of the Schubert 5th and 9th.


----------



## Jeff W

*In which there is Bach at New Year's (almost)*









Listening to last night's WMHT Live which featured a concert by the Berkshire Bach Society and their annual Bach at New Year's concert. This was the 2012 edition where they play all six of the Brandenburg Concertos. Kenneth Cooper conducted from the harpsichord.

(Picture is the Troy Savings Bank Music Hall where they always plays these concerts).


----------



## mstar

Having gotten new Bose speakers for Christmas, I now lay on my bed, hands behind head, starting through the ceiling into the starry night sky in my mind, listening to *Tchaikovsky's Romeo and Juliet Overture *and thinking about the past.


----------



## Pugg

​_Mozart; Horn concertos
Barry Tuckwell _


----------



## Badinerie

More lovely Operetta. Dagmar Schellenberger's Vilja is truly magical! Ute Gfrerer stands out too. Oh, I say!


----------



## pmsummer

*Day 4.1*










IN NATALI DOMINI
_Medieval Christmas Songs_
*Niederaltaicher Scholaren*
Konrad Ruhland - director

_Sony Classical_


----------



## hombre777

Vivaldi: Mandolin & Guitar Concertos / Los Romeros


----------



## Pugg

​
*Dvorák: Piano Concerto 
*

Sviatoslav Richter (piano)
Carlos Kleiber conducting


----------



## Vasks

_Anne Sophie Mutter plays_

*Bartok - Violin Concerto [eh, called No. 2 these days)
Lutoslawski - Chain 2*


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1990, 2009.


----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## Pugg

​
_Mozart: Don Giovanni_, K527

Dame Joan Sutherland (Donna Anna), Elisabeth Schwarzkopf (Donna Elvira), Eberhard Wächter (Don Giovanni), Giuseppe Taddei (Leporello), Gottlob Frick (Il Commendatore), Luigi Alva (Don Ottavio), Piero Cappuccilli (Masetto), Graziella Sciutti (Zerlina), Heinrich Schmidt (harpsichord)

Philharmonia Orchestra & Chorus, Carlo Maria Giulini:tiphat:


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Cherubini, Requiem in C Minor, overtures*


----------



## DiesIraeCX

Listening for the past few weeks.

*Ludwig van Beethoven*: _String Quartet #14 and #16_ (Takács Quartet)
*Richard Wagner*: _Tristan und Isolde, Act I_ (Karl Böhm, Windgassen, Nilsson)
*Gustav Mahler*: _Das Lied von der Erde_ (Klemperer, Ludwig, Wunderlich)
*Johannes Brahms*: _Eines Deutsches Requiem_ (Klemperer, Schwarzkopf, Fischer-Dieskau)
*Claude Debussy*: _Images #1 and #2, Children's Corner_ (Arturo Benedetti Michelangeli)

Been listening to some absolute essential works (and performances).


----------



## brotagonist

I wanted to hear some Shostakovich that I have not yet heard. The many suites are all unfamiliar to me, as are the operas, the piano music (with the exception of the Twenty-four Preludes and Fugues), the film music, the incidental music, the vocal and choral musics, the ballets... Yes, I have only heard the Symphonies, Concerti and SQs, for the most part. It's the Piano Trios and Piano Quintet that attract me right now. I'll try the latter presently.

DSCH Piano Quintet
Borodin Trio, Dubinsky, Zweig


----------



## johnnysc

Dvorak - Symphony No. 8

Berlin Philharmonic/Kubelik


----------



## brotagonist

The Piano Quintet was lighter than I expected it to be. Now, I'll try Shostakovich's Second Piano Trio (Borodin Quartet). I'm only a few minutes into it, but I can tell that I'll like this one more than the former piece.


----------



## brotagonist

Yup, the PT2 is very nice. While an early piece (anything wrong with that? )-and it's short-I'll hear Shostakovich's Piano Trio One now (Moscow Trio). Very romantic; lacking that stark DSCH feel, but nice!


----------



## Bayreuth

*Brahms: Violin Concerto*
Carlo Maria Giulini with the Chicago Symphony Orchestra









DELIGHTFUL!!!


----------



## Stirling

Shostakovich - Piano Quintet in G Minor, Opus 57


----------



## Dr Johnson

Delius: On Hearing the First Cuckoo in Spring, Summer Night on the River, Two Aquarelles.


----------



## opus55

Handel: Serse










Going through a baroque opera phase..


----------



## OldFashionedGirl

_On Spotify:_







_*Penderecki* - Violin Concerto no. 2 "Metamorphosen"_
Anne-Sophie Mutter. London Symphony Orchestra. Conducted by Penderecki.

_*Bártok* - Sonata no. 2 for Violin and Piano._
Anna-Sophie Mutter, violin; Lambert Orkis, piano.


----------



## deprofundis

I haven't both records in quite sometime i just receive my order of two cd early venitian lute music sounds rad but even better if the other cd renaissance lute music lorenzino del luito on naxos nice selection of work of renaissance hey it has susane un jour on it by Orlando di lasso, it also featured Palestrina and Cipriano de Rore wow... great cd


----------



## AClockworkOrange

​*
Mozart: Zauberflöte (Overture) and Symphony No.35
Beethoven: Symphony No.6
**Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on a Theme by Thomas Tallis*
Sir Adrian Boult & the London Philharmonic Orchestra

Boult's Mozart is very enjoyable indeed. He strikes me as a very underrated conductor nowadays, whether through changes in fashion or that he has been taken for granted. Much as I enjoy some of Karl Bohm's recordings of Mozart's Operas, Boult knocks the spots off of Bohm's interpretations of the Symphonies (well in those that have been recorded - No.35 & No.41 anyhow).

The Beethoven recording is wonderful too. He reminds me of Klemperer, possessing great clarity, structure and orchestral balance. I would say that Boult easily the equal of Klemperer and Bohm in this work. None of the three however, can rival Carlos Kleiber's remarkable performance of the piece.

Boult's take on the Tallis Fantasia is wonderful. I love this piece but rarely listen to it, though I couldn't say why. The performance has such an incredible atmosphere and a divine sound :angel:

*Parry: Twelve Sets of English Lyrics - Volume 1*
Susan Gritton (Sop), James Gilchrist (Ten), Roderick Williams (Bar) and Andrew West (Piano)

I have been exploring English Music and have developed a strong interest not only in Lieder, but in looking at the poems behind the music. In this remarkable disc, the two interests converge with superb results.

The recording quality is superb and the balance between Pianist and Vocalist is excellent. All three singers perform wonderfully and Andrew West provides ideal accompaniment. I'm eagerly awaiting volumes 2 and 3. Thankfully, this disc has a great deal of replay value


----------



## George O

Allan Pettersson (1911-1980): Symfoni Nr. 6

Norrköpings Symfoniorkester / Okko Kamu

on CBS (Germany), from 1976

5 stars


----------



## atsizat




----------



## omega

*Dutilleux*

_Le Loup (The Wolf) - Symphonic fragments_
Orchestre de la Société des Concerts du Conservatoire
George Prêtre

_Symphony No. 1_
Orchestre National de Lille
Jean-Claude Casadeus


----------



## Eramirez156

*Dmitri and Sergei*

*Cello Concerto No.2 in G major Op.126*
*Dmitri Shostakovich*

*Symphony-Concerto for Cello and Orchestra in E minor Op.125*
*Sergei Prokofiev *









*Lynn Harrell*

*Royal Liverpool Philharmonic *
*Gerard Schwarz *


----------



## Vaneyes

Sampling a soon-to-be-released. Tight-ropers can rejoice with another instalment from Polish 20/21. On the heels of *Bacewicz*, comes *Meyer*, with an attractive chamber offering spanning 30 years. Piano Trio, Op. 50 is the main course, but its couplings are equally pleasing. No competition, this rec. goes to the head of the line. Buy, buy, buy!


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1994.


----------



## Blancrocher

Rameau: Piano Music (Meyer)


----------



## opus55

Part: Te Deum










Wow. What have I been missing?


----------



## pmsummer

*Day 4.5*










CHRISTMAS DAY IN THE MORNING
_A Revels Celebration of the Winter Solstice_
*The Christmas Revels*
John Langstaff - director
_
Revels Records_


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1987/8.


----------



## atsizat




----------



## TurnaboutVox

*György Kurtág
Complete Music for String Quartet*
Athena Quartet [Neos, 2011]










*György Kurtág
Signs, games and messages* (for solo viola)
Maurizio Barbetti, viola [Mode, 2010]










*
Béla Bartók 
String Quartet No. 2 Sz. 67
String Quartet No. 3 Sz. 85
String Quartet No. 4 Sz. 91*
Tokyo String Quartet [DG, 1977]










*Frederick Delius
Songs*
Yvonne Kenny, Piers Lane [Hyperion, 2007]


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Schoenberg, Variations for Orchestra*


----------



## atsizat




----------



## johnnysc

Elisabeth Schwarzkopf - The Christmas Album

Philharmonia Orchestra/Mackerras


----------



## Blancrocher

Bach: French Suites, Overture in the French Style (Gould)


----------



## pmsummer

*Day 4.6*










TRADITIONAL & MODERN CAROLS
*The Pro Arte Singers*
Indiana University Children's Chamber Choir
Paul Hillier - director

_Harmonia Mundi USA_


----------



## Guest

Elegant playing and wonderful sound. It has taken me a while to appreciate the special world that Perahia's playing inhabits.


----------



## mstar

All this talk about whether or not Rach is controversial has really gotten to my head. It was *Rachmaninoff's 1st Piano Concerto (Nasseri as pianist), 2nd Piano Concerto twice (Berezovsky and then Rach), and the Morceaux de Fantasie Op.3 (Rach playing)* today. 
It was an interesting day.


----------



## bejart

Vaclav Pichl (1741-1805): Symphony in D Major, Op.17

Romeo Rimbu conducting the Oradea Philharmonic Orchestra


----------



## aleazk




----------



## Iean

Sir Clifford Curzon:angel:


----------



## ribonucleic

Godowsky - 12 Impressions for Violin and Piano

_Gramophone_ prefers a more recent Naxos recording that I've not heard. But I've loved the _fin de siècle_ melancholy of this CD since I was sold on it by a _Fanfare_ review in 1989. The violin adds a poignance to these melodies that I don't find in equal measure in their original versions in the composer's _Walzermasken_.


----------



## johnnysc

Gorecki - Symphony No. 3

Polish National Radio Symphony/Antoni Wit


----------



## Heliogabo

*Biber*
_Requiem_

Harnoncourt and his Concentus musicus


----------



## Balthazar

*In a Landscape: Piano Music of John Cage*

Stephen Drury at the piano.

_In a Landscape (1948)
Music for Marcel Duchamp (1947)
Souvenir (1983)
A Valentine Out of Season (1944)
Suite for Toy Piano (1948)
Bacchanale (1938)
Prelude for Meditation (1944)
Dream (1948)_


----------



## brotagonist

Why not?

Godowsky Java Suite Budiardjo


----------



## Pugg

​
*Schumann*: Works for Oboe and Piano
with Heinz Holliger


----------



## KenOC

Pugg said:


> Schumann: Works for Oboe and Piano with Heinz Holliger


Is that the "Oboe and Piano" company down on 23rd Street? Kind a coincidence that both he and Heinz work there.


----------



## Grizzled Ghost

^^^ It's a rapidly expanding law firm. A friend of mine works there too.


----------



## brotagonist

Okay, back to my CDs...










Prokofiev SQ 1&2; Quintet; Overture
Russian String Quartet

As I listened to the First SQ earlier this evening, I thought how much alike Prokofiev and Shostakovich are, in this genre. Am I right? Well, it's a genre Prokofiev didn't explore much. I'm now continuing with the rest of the album...  Wow! The Quintet is really something. Very Prokofiev. And, truth to tell, I still think it odd that the 2 SQs seemed less Prokofiev-like to me. There were a lot of Jewish melodies.


----------



## tortkis

Hans Werner Henze (b 1926): Chamber Music Vol. 2 - Ensemble Villa Musica (MDG)









Neue Volkslieder und Hirtengesänge (1983/1996) for Bassoon, Guitar and String Trio
Der junge Törless (1965) for String Sextet
Carillon, Récitatif, Masque (1974) for Mandoline, Guitar and Harp
Selbst- und Zwiegespräche, a Trio (1984/1985) for Viola, Guitar and Organ
L'Autunno (1977) Musica per 5 Suonatori di strumenti a fiato


----------



## Pugg

​Mozart; piano concerto's 17 & 18
Murray Perahia


----------



## Pugg

​
Idyll: Wagner Transcriptions
Liszt:Spinnerlied aus Der fliegende Holländer S440
Wagner:	Siegfried Idyll
trans. Glenn Gould
Mild und leise 'Isolde's Liebestod' (from Tristan und Isolde)

trans. Vestard Shimkus
Fantasia in F sharp minor WWV22, Op. 3

*Vestard Shimkus*


----------



## EDaddy

http://postimage.org/

Symphony No. 3 in C major, "Sinfonie singuliere"


----------



## KenOC

EDaddy said:


> Symphony No. 3 in C major, "Sinfonie singuliere"


A fine symphony! I like this the best of Berwald's efforts.


----------



## EDaddy

KenOC said:


> A fine symphony! I like this the best of Berwald's efforts.


I concur. Without a doubt my favorite, especially the first two movements. This is the only version of it I have so I have nothing to compare it to, but I find the performance to be most excellent and very convincing.


----------



## EDaddy

http://postimage.org/

Mozart: Horn Concertos 1-4/ Quintet, K. 452 
Dennis Brain/Philharmonia Orchestra/Herbert von Karajan

Dennis Brian... Wow! What a tour de force. Shame his life got cut short.


----------



## Haydn man

Mahler 2 yesterday
Mahler 3 today
Wow are these big works. I am familiar with the 2nd having heard it a few times before but the 3rd is unfamiliar territory 
He certainly liked giving the audience the full measure. The scale of these works is almost overwhelming and I am using some notes to help me along. 
Mahlerian's blog giving some background to Mahler's use of the symphony has been a great help (thank you sir!)
Can't really comment on the performances but the recording quality seems very good


----------



## Pugg

​
*Renée Fleming - By Request*

Bellini:Casta Diva (from Norma)
Catalani:Ebben? Ne andrò lontana (from La Wally)
Dvorak:Mesícku na nebi hlubokém 'Song to the Moon' (from Rusalka)
Gershwin:Summertime (from Porgy and Bess)
Korngold:Glück, das mir verbleib 'Marietta's Lied' (from Die Tote Stadt)
Massenet:Je marche sur tous les chemins (from Manon)
Mozartorgi amor (from Le nozze di Figaro/Come scoglio (from Così fan tutte)
Puccini:O mio babbino caro (from Gianni Schicchi)Quando me'n vo (from La Bohème)
Un bel di vedremo (from Madama Butterfly)
Rachmaninov:Vocalise, Op. 34 No. 14
Rodgers, R:You'll never walk alone (from Carousel)
Strauss, R:Cäcilie, Op. 27 No. 2
Verdi:È strano! è strano!...Ah! fors è lui...Sempre libera (from La Traviata)
Villa-Lobos:Bachianas Brasileiras No. 5: Aria (Cantilena)


----------



## Pugg

*Verdi - Aida*
_Freni / Carreras / Baltsa / Cappuccilli / Raimondi / van Dam/ Ricciarelli / Moser ·
V.P · Karajan_


----------



## ganio

*Reger: Violin Sonata No. 1, Op. 1, and Violin Sonata No. 3, Op. 3*
Wolfgang Müller-Nishio, violin
Rudolf Dennemarck, piano

*12 Kleine Stücke nach eigenen Liedern, Op.103c*
Philipp Naegele, violin
Richard Laugs, piano


----------



## Pugg

​*Jonas Kaufmann; The Puccini album *


----------



## Pugg

​*Pilar Lorengar*; Opera arias.


----------



## MrTortoise

Johann Sebastian Bach

Cantata No. 63 'Christen, ätzet diesen Tag'
Cantata No. 162 'Ach! ich sehe, itzt, da ich zur Hochzeit gehe'

Ruth Holton, soprano (BWV 63); Barbara Schlick, soprano (BWV 162); Elisabeth Von Magnus, alto; Paul Agnew, tenor; Klaus Mertens, bass
Amsterdam Baroque Orchestra & Choir
Ton Koopman, cond.


----------



## Jeff W

*In which there is snow and ice and music through the night*

Good morning TC from cold, snowy\freezing rainy Albany! Our first real snap of winter this year. It isn't going to last though as it is going to be above freezing over the next few days... Anyways, the music was nice and warm though.









I've acquired a lot of new albums for my collection lately through garage and estate sales and the like lately and this is one of them. Van Cliburn playing the Tchaikovsky Piano Concerto No. 1 & Rachmaninoff Piano Concerto No. 2. Very easy to see why Mr. Cliburn won awards with recordings such as these!









Next thing I listened to were the Symphonies No. 1 & 5 by Bohuslav Martinu with the Royal Scottish National Orchestra under Bryden Thomson. Mr. Martinu's music is new to me and I very much liked what I heard. Will be listening to the rest of Martinu's symphonies.









Flipping back to Joseph Haydn and his two cello concertos. Christophe Coin plays the solo cello and Christopher Hogwood conducts the Academy of Ancient Music from the harpsichord. Haydn is not particularly known for his concertos. They don't stand out against the crowd too much. The exception to this, in my opinion, are the two cello concertos that are known to be by him (there is apparently a third one that is lost to time, a fourth one that is attributed to him but may or may not be his and a fifth that is a confirmed forgery). Wonderful music from Mr. Haydn.









Next up, flipping ahead a century and a half or so, were the two cello concertos by Dmitri Shostakovich. Heinrich Schiff played the cello while Maxim Shostakovich conducted the Symphonie-Orchester des Bayerischen Rundfunks. Bleak and cynical, just the way I like my Shostakovich (most of the time).









Finished up with the Schumann Cello Concerto and Dvorak's 'Silent Woods' and his Cello Concerto. Jamie Walton played the cello while Vladimir Ashkenazy conducted the Philharmonia Orchestra. In all honesty, not my favorite recordings. They felt a hair slow and heavy to me.


----------



## atsizat




----------



## bejart

Frederick the Great (1712-1786): Flute Concerto No.2 in G Major

Kurt Redel on flute with the Orchestra Pro Arte of Munich


----------



## Haydn man

These are delightful works with exquisite playing
Quite a contrast to the Mahler 3 from earlier in the day


----------



## Pugg

*Rachmaninov*: Sonata 2


----------



## Mahlerian

Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 1 in C, No. 2 in B-flat
Murray Parahia, Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra, cond. Haitink









Monteverdi: Selva morale e spirituale (disc 1)
Cantus Colln









Actually a large collection of Monteverdi's sacred works likely spanning a few decades, this sumptuous set has a good amount of variety.


----------



## pmsummer

*Christmas: Day 5.1*










THIRD CHRISTMAS MASS
_Gregorian Chant_
*Monks' Choir of the Benedictine Abbey of St. Martin, Beuron*
Fr. Maurus Pfaff - director

_Deutsche Grammophon_


----------



## Pugg

adult image hosting

Disc: 2
1. Sweetharts from "Sweethearts"
2. A Kiss in the Dark from "Orange Blossoms"
3. Lover, Come Back to Me from "The New Moon"
4. You are Love from "Show Boat"
5. Indian Love Call from "Rose Marie"
6. Ah! Sweet Mistery of Life from "Naughty Marietta"
7. Yours is my Heart Alone from "The Land of Smiles"
8. I'll See you Again from "Bitter Sweet"
9. My Hero from "The Chocolate Soldier"
10. One Alone from "The Desert Song"
11. Someday from "The Vagabond King"
12. Will you Remember from "Maytime"


----------



## Vasks

*Webern - Op. 1-8 (Boulez et al/Columbia LPs)*


----------



## mstar

I'm listening to *Albéniz's "Cordoba" (Delgado) and "Iberia" (De Larrocha)*. I'm a little nervous because I'm playing this out loud, with my entire family within earshot. Let's see what the response is... 
I'm planning to listen to some *Mahler and Scriabin symphonies later today*.


----------



## Heliogabo

It's been a long time since I played this cd which I used to love:










I haven't heard Rostropovich (to whom this pieces were dedicated) performance, but I really prefer this over Queyras more recent recording. Tim Hugh's playing is warm, lyrical and passionate, the voice of his instrument reach for a wide range of emotions. Curiosly this is the only recording that I know by him.


----------



## johnnysc

Rossini - The Barber of Seville

Sills, Gedda, Milnes

London Symphony Orchestra/Levine


----------



## Pugg

​
*Vincenzo Bellini: I Puritani*
_Beverly Sills, Nicolai Gedda , Louis Quilico , Paul Plishka_ 
London Philharmonic Orchestra, _Julius Rudel _Conductor


----------



## Cosmos

Woke up from one of the more bizarre dreams I've had in a while, but since I'm up early, I'm spending my morning cleaning my room [mother's so proud]. Listening to more "neglected" works from my phone,

Faure - Cantique de Jean Racine, and Masques et Bergamasques


----------



## pmsummer

*Christmas: Day 5.2, The Feast of St Thomas Becket*










FOR THE FEAST OF ST THOMAS OF CANTERBURY
_Gregorian Chant from Canterbury Cathedral_
*The Lay Clerks of Canterbury Cathedral*
David Flood - Master of the Choristers

_Metronome_


----------



## Grizzled Ghost

Can't stop listening to this....









Get it.

You won't regret it.


----------



## Vaneyes

Sampling for *Cambini* death day (1825).


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 2004.


----------



## brotagonist

I've been spinning this one the last couple of days...









Carter Piano Concerto; Concerto for Orchestra; 3 Occasions for Orchestra
Gielen/SWFSO

The anticipation can make me break out in a sweat: the two concertos have become lasting favourites.


----------



## Vaneyes

brotagonist said:


> I've been spinning this one the last couple of days...
> 
> View attachment 79556
> 
> 
> Carter Piano Concerto; Concerto for Orchestra; 3 Occasions for Orchestra
> Gielen/SWFSO
> 
> The anticipation can make me break out in a sweat: the two concertos have become lasting favourites.


I think I'll follow you. It's on the tarmac, taxiing for take-off.


----------



## Cosmos

And now, a Bach transcription that I usually ignore in favor of the original,

Bach/Godowsky - Suite in C major [after the Cello Suite no. 3]


----------



## Stirling

Dvorak - String Quintet No. 3


----------



## Flamme

Pretty cool and powerful piece by our Host, Mr Magle...It was 2011, clairvoyant?


----------



## Heliogabo

*Gurrelieder*


----------



## SiegendesLicht

*Franz Schubert* - Mass No. 6 in E flat major, D 950, performed by Wolfgang Sawallisch and the Orchestra of the Bavarian Radio.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Currently enjoying some piano concertante works and the three string quartets by J.N. Hummel. Delightful stuff. 

Three String Quartets in C, G and E-flat op.30 (prob. 1803 or 1804), Piano Concerto no.2 in A-minor op.85 (1816), Piano Concerto no.3 in B-minor op.89 (1819), Variations in F op.97 (1820), Variations and Finale in B-flat op.115 (1830), _"Oberons Zauberhorn"_ [Fantasie after Weber's opera _Oberon_] op.116 (1831) and Grande Rondeau brilliant - _"Le retour de Londres"_ op.127 (1833):


----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## Manxfeeder

*Mozart, Sonata No. 13, K333 *

Comparing Engel with Eschenbach to see if I need to add Eschenbach to my collection.


----------



## Haydn man

View attachment 79561

Number 2 from this set


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 2006.


----------



## Vronsky

*Beethoven: Symphonies Nos: 5 & 7*










Ludwig van Beethoven: Symphonies Nos: 5 & 7
Carlos Kleiber *·* Wiener Philharmoniker


----------



## Blancrocher

Bach: Concertos for 2 and 3 pianos (Casadesus)


----------



## johnnysc

Haydn - Symphonies 22, 63, 80

Orpheus Chamber Orchestra


----------



## Eramirez156

CD42

*Cello Sonata in G minor, Op.19 *
*Sergei Rachmaninov*

*Sonata for solo cello, Op.8*
*Zoltan Kodaly*

*Suite No.2 for solo cello, Op.131c*
*Max Reger*

*Cello Suite No.3 in C major, BWV1009: Bourées*
*Johann Sebastian Bach*









*Zara Nelsova - cello
Artur Balsam - piano (Rachmaninov)*


----------



## elgar's ghost

Liked listening to Hummel so much earlier I'm continuing with it tonight.

Piano Trio no.2 in E-flat op.12 (c.1803), Piano Trio no.4 in G op.35 (c.1808-11), Piano Trio no. 5 in G op.65 (c.1815), Piano Trio no.8 in E-flat op.96 (c.1822), Septet in D-minor for piano, winds and strings op.74 (c.1816), Quintet in E-flat for piano, violin, viola, cello and double-bass op.87 (1812), Concertino in G for piano & small orchestra [transcription of Mandolin Concerto in G S28 (1799)] op.73 (c.1816), Rondo in E for solo piano - _"La Galante"_ op.120 (1831), Bassoon Concerto in F /S63WoO23 (c.1805) and Grand Military Septet in C for piano, flute, clarinet, trumpet, violin, cello and double-bass op.114 (1829):
























(*** - different sleeve for piano trios recording)


----------



## Heliogabo

This is one the Abbado's recordings that I enjoy the most. In particular _Le poème de l'extase_ is stunning.


----------



## EDaddy

http://postimage.org/

Verdi - Requiem
Carlo Maria Giulini, Berliner & co.


----------



## Grizzled Ghost

Always a delight to listen to this one:









If this is not the peak of the French Romantic tradition, it must be pretty close!


----------



## Haydn man

This was bought for my wife by our youngest son
She absolutely loves these works and the performance.


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

Sergei Rachmaninoff plays Frédéric Chopin (recorded 1919-1935).

Waltz, Op. 18 'Grande valse brilliante'; Waltz Op. 34 No. 3 'Valse brilliante';
Waltz, Op. 64, No. 1 'Minute'; Waltz, Op. 69 No. 2









One of the only living documents of a great composer performing works, I assume. A great pianist! I think Horowitz was quite inspired by Rachmaninoff's playing style.


----------



## pmsummer

SWEET HARMONY
_Masses and Motets_
*John Dunstable*
Tonus Peregrinus
Antony Pitts - director

_Naxos_


----------



## mstar

Two Rachmaninoff on one page! I will make this the third.

I listened to *Rach's Cello Concerto with Gutman on the cello and Virsaladze on the piano as well as some Scriabin Op.8 preludes with Kuerti playing.* Right now, I am listening to *Mendelssohn's Songs without Words, Book 1.*


----------



## ArtMusic

A traditional stage production that makes sense, with excellent singing. As it should.


----------



## George O

HaydnBearstheClock said:


> Sergei Rachmaninoff plays Frédéric Chopin (recorded 1919-1935).
> 
> Waltz, Op. 18 'Grande valse brilliante'; Waltz Op. 34 No. 3 'Valse brilliante';
> Waltz, Op. 64, No. 1 'Minute'; Waltz, Op. 69 No. 2
> 
> View attachment 79571
> 
> 
> *One of the only living documents of a great composer performing works, I assume*. A great pianist! I think Horowitz was quite inspired by Rachmaninoff's playing style.


Well, there are others, actually, including more by Rachmaninoff.


----------



## George O

Les plaisirs de la Renaissance

Jehan Planson - La Rousée De Joly Mois De May	
Jean de Castro - En Haut Et Bas	
Vietoris Codex - Chorea	
Vietoris Codex - Alia Chorea	
Giovanni Picchi - Ballo Ongaro	
Giulio Caccini - Belle Rose Porporine	
Marco Cara - Non È Tempo D'aspettare	
Erasmus Rotenbucher -	Invitatorium	
Jean Japart - Ve Mozza Mia	
Anonyme Allemand (1593) - Intrada	
Pierre Phalèse - Almande	
Pierre Phalèse - Passomezo La Doulce	
Pierre Phalèse - Bransle De La Guerre	
John Dowland - Awake, Sweet Love	
Anonyme Anglais - Greensleeves	
Anonyme Anglais - Kemps Jig	
John Dowland - Come Again	
Thomas Morley - It Fell On A Summers' Day

Zeger Vandersteene, countertenor
René Clemencic, flutes, percussion
András Kecskés, lute

on Harmonia Mundi (France), from 1975

5 stars

I love the fourth line of Come Again (anonymous; music by Dowland):

Come again! sweet love doth now invite
Thy graces that refrain
To do me due delight,
To see, to hear, to touch, to kiss, to die,
With thee again in sweetest sympathy.


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

George O said:


> Well, there are others, actually, including more by Rachmaninoff.


I did say 'one of' .

Currently listening to: F. J. Haydn - Piano Sonata No. 46 in E Major, Hob. XVI/31; Piano Sonata No. 48 in C Major, Hob. XVI/35 (Rudolf Buchbinder).









Crisp, sparkling and delightful playing by Buchbinder. A great pleasure to come back to these excellent works.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

*Stravinsky
Works for String Quartet
von Einem
String Quartet No. 1,Op. 45*
Alban Berg Quartet [EMI, 1992]










*
Webern
Complete music for String Quartet*
Quartetto Italiano [Philips, 1968]










*Bartok
String Quartet No. 5, Sz. 102
String Quartet No. 6, Sz.. 114*
Tokyo String Quartet [DG, rec. 1977]










*Bartok
String Quartet No. 3, Sz 85*
Prague City Quartet [Supraphon, 1963]










*Bartok
Sonata for violin and piano no.1, Sz 75
Sonata for violin and piano no.2, Sz 76*
Isabelle Faust, violin; Ewa Kupiec, piano
*Rhapsody for violin and piano no.1, Sz 86
Rhapsody for violin and piano no.2, Sz 89
Romänische Volkstänze, Sz 56*
Isabelle Faust, violin; Florent Boffard - piano
[HM, rec 1997 / 2000]


----------



## AClockworkOrange

*Late Night Listening: Charles Stanford & Vernon Handley*









Entering into the Symphonic soundscapes of Charles Stanford for the first time after discovering the Composer through some of his Chamber Music - in particular the Piano Trios.

Starting at the beginning, I have just finished my first listen to *Symphony No.1, performed by Vernon Handley & the Ulster Orchestra*. The late night provided a wonderful opportunity to listen in style - donning my headphones and reclining back on my bed in the dark with no other disruptions to draw my attention from the music.

The whole piece seems to have suffered terrible, unjust neglect. I thoroughly enjoyed this work. From the introduction into the First Movement through to the Violin work in the Third Movement before finishing in a blaze of energy in the Fourth Movement. The Ulster Orchestra under Handley's direction perform magnificently. I can scarcely believe around 45 minutes have flown by.

This is an incredible start to a Symphonic Cycle. I will be listening to these in tandem with Hubert Parry's Symphonies. I find listening to Contemporaries quite fascinating and it is something I haven't consciously done since listening to Arnold Bax and York Bowen some time ago.

It is a fascinating snapshot in time and a refreshing view of British Symphonies in comparison to that provided the most popular of British Symphonists - Ralph Vaughan Williams. I'm not criticising Vaughan Williams, whose works I also enjoy very much, but it is a welcome alternative all the same.


----------



## pmsummer

*Christmas: Day 5.3, The Feast of St Thomas Becket, Vespers*










THE MARTYRDOM OF SAINT THOMAS BECKET
_The Unfinished Vespers: December 29 1170
Gregorian Chant from Canterbury Cathedral_
*Schola Gregoriana of Cambridge*
Mary Berry - director

_Herald_


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Szymanowski, Symphony No. 3*

I'm listening as either a comparison between the two or for an excuse to hear this twice.


----------



## Selby

Debussy
Préludes
Pascal Rogé


----------



## Chronochromie

Nielsen - Symphony No. 3 "Sinfonia Espansiva"

Myung-Whun Chung/Gothenburg Symphony Orchestra


----------



## Guest

I like his playing (many believed he should have won the recent Tchaikowsky Competition) and interpretations, but the sound differs quite a bit between the two Sonatas and _within_ the Beethoven, particularly the fugue. The piano image is much narrower in the Beethoven, a "live" recording (there is applause at the end) that has obviously been edited since the image suddenly broadens then recedes a few times in the fugue--clearly he re-recorded a few passages later and the mics weren't in the same position. And, curiously, the date and venue of the Beethoven recording is stated as '[to follow]"! (The Brahms was recorded April 26, 2014 in a Netherlands church, presumably live, but there is no applause.) Some sloppy proofreading, obviously. Still, the playing and music are very worthwhile, and the sound is never less than good--the edits are more audible with headphones.


----------



## bejart

Carl Friedrich Abel (1723-1787): Symphony in A Major, Op.10, No.6

Michael Schneider conducting La Stagione Frankfurt


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 2002.


----------



## ShropshireMoose

Haydn: Piano Sonata in F, Hob.XVI:23
Schumann: Blumenstucke, Op.19
Chopin: Piano Sonata No.2 in B-flat Minor, Op.35
Debussy: Preludes Book 2 Nos. 4 "Les fees sont d'exquises danseuses"/5 "Bruyeres"/7 "La Terrasse des audiences du clair de lune"/ L'Isle Joyeuse
Liszt-Horowitz: Vallee d'Obermann
Scarlatti: Sonata, K.380
Chopin: Waltz in C-sharp Minor, Op.64 No.2
Rachmaninoff: Etude-tableau in D, Op.39 No.9 Woolsey Hall, Yale University, 13th November, 1966

Beethoven: Piano Sonata No.28 in A, Op.101
Chopin: Barcarolle, Op.60/Nocturne in F Minor, Op.55 No.1/Polonaise in F-sharp Minor, Op.44
Scarlatti: Sonatas, K.101/319/260/466/65
Schumann: Arabeske, Op.18
Liszt-Horowitz: Scherzo and March, S.177
Chopin: Waltz in A Minor, Op.34 No.2
Mendelssohn: Etude in A Minor, Op.104b No.3 Colden Auditorium, Queen's College, New York, 22nd October, 1967 Vladimir Horowitz

A very happy Moose am I, this 50 CD set of recitals by Horowitz being mom's Christmas present to me! These are the first two recitals contained therein. In the course of the set there is a lot of repertoire duplication, as it consists of complete recordings of 25 recitals, plus one concerto performance, however since Horowitz never played anything the same way twice (or should I say, was more interpretively varied than most) then one can happily listen to several performances of the same work. Nonetheless, I suppose it is mainly for those of us who are Horowitz devotees. That said, for those of us who are, it is a Godsend, it's like being given tickets to all 25 recitals! Some pieces from the recitals have been released before, but many are performances that have lain on the shelf for years. Others have been released in edited forms, so hear we get exactly what Horowitz played on each occasion. The 1966 recital is an entirely new issue (though all pieces have been available in other performances by VH), listening to it I was once again struck by what a fine Debussy player Horowitz was, a pity he only recorded a very few of his pieces (Moiseiwitsch was another Russian who excelled in Debussy yet left frustratingly few recordings), still we should be grateful for what we have. Likewise, his Haydn is excellent, spontaneous and witty, a real joy. Excellent performances in both recitals of the various Chopin works, and Schumann was a composer that Horowitz seemed particularly attuned to (another characteristic he shared with Moiseiwitsch), and he doesn't disappoint in either the Blumenstucke or the Arabeske. The sheer variety and inventiveness of Scarlatti's keyboard writing is brilliantly brought out in the 6 sonatas played here, whilst the Liszt pieces, with some additions of Horowitz's own, are played like a man possessed. I enjoy the original versions too, but wouldn't be without these, as there is an almost manic-intensity that I've never heard the like of from anyone else, you really feel breathless by the end! I like his performance of Beethoven Op.101 too, he takes risks and there are a few splashes, but who cares? (well, not me, at any rate!) A great start, I can hardly wait to investigate it all further.........


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Bartok, Two Pictures*


----------



## Blancrocher

Bach: Goldberg Variations (Feltsman)


----------



## George O

ShropshireMoose said:


> View attachment 79580
> 
> 
> A very happy Moose am I, this 50 CD set of recitals by Horowitz being mom's Christmas present to me!


What a dear mom.


----------



## Balthazar

*Vivaldi ~ Violin Concertos.* Giuliano Carmignola solos backed by Ottavio Dantone and the Accademia Bizantina in RV 187, 232, 243, 254, 281, and 283.

*Weber ~ Piano Sonatas, Vol. I.* Julian Jacobson plays Sonatas Nos. 2 & 3; Invitation to the Dance; and the Rondo Brillante.

*While Shepherds Watched: Christmas Music From English Parish Churches, 1740-1830.* Peter Holman leads the Parley of Instruments and Psalmody. After 70 degree weather last week out East, the light snowfall here is more appropriate for some holiday music I haven't gotten to yet. Of particular note is a song set to Handel's _Harmonious Blacksmith_.


----------



## ribonucleic

Mussorgsky - Complete Songs, Boris Christoff



> This set, unavailable on LP in this country for many years, is undoubtedly one of the all-time glories of the gramophone; it should be in any worthwhile song collection. Listening through the set without interruption gives one a marvellous idea of the range and variety of Mussorgsky's writing and leaves one almost speechless at the virtuosity of Christoff. This is unquestionably the bass's most important legacy and I hope now that it reappears in these excellent CD transfers it will have greater success than when it was first issued in LP form some thirty years ago; it deserves as much. - Gramophone


This is as Russian as it gets. None more Russian.

Two of my four grandparents emigrated from there 100 years ago. So there's probably something in my DNA that makes this music hit me on such an elemental level.

Perfect music for drinking vodka alone while staring out at the snow.


----------



## Sloe

I am listening to Franz Schubert´s string quartet number 13 performed by the Artemis Quartet.


----------



## MrTortoise

Alexander Scriabin

Etudes for piano, Op. 8
Preludes for piano, Op. 11

Maria Lettberg, piano


----------



## starthrower




----------



## Pugg

​
*Mozart:* Piano Sonata No.11; Adagio in B Minor; Duport Variations K.573


----------



## Mahlerian

Schmidt: Symphony No. 2 in E-flat; Fuga Solemnis for organ, winds, and percussion
Malmö Symphony Orchestra, cond. Sinaisky


----------



## MrTortoise

Johann Sebastian Bach

Cantata No. 155 'Mein Gott, wie lang, ach lange'

Caroline Stam, soprano; Elisabeth Von Magnus, alto; Paul Agnew, tenor; Klaus Mertens, bass
Amsterdam Baroque Orchestra & Choir
Ton Koopman, cond.


----------



## brotagonist

Franz Schmidt Symphony 4 Mehta/Wiener Philharmoniker


----------



## Pugg

​*Mozart aria's : Lucia Popp.*
Wonderful recording by a extraordinaire artist :tiphat:


----------



## tortkis

Viola da Gamba Solo Recital - Wieland Kuijken (Denon)









Carl Friedrich Abel (1723 - 1787): Piece in D minor for Unaccompanied Bass Viol, WKO 205-209
Diego Ortiz (c. 1510 - c. 1570): 4 Recercadas from 'Trattado de glosas'
Johannes Schenck (1660 - c. 1712): Sonata No. 6 in A minor from 'L'Echo du Danube', Op. 9	
Georg Philipp Telemann (1681 - 1767): Sonata in D major from 'Der getreue Music-Meister'
Christopher Simpson (c. 1605 - 1669): 3 Preludes from 'The Division-viol'
Tobias Hume (c. 1569 - 1645): 2 pieces from 'The First Part of Ayres'

recorded 1993


----------



## Grizzled Ghost

Musique and Sweet Poetrie -










With Emma Kirkby AND Jakob Lindberg! One would be enough; two is spectacular.

Makes me think the new music scene back in 1600 maybe wasn't so bad. You could drink a beer to this music. Or eat a nice meal.


----------



## Lyricus

I wish I had heard this before. The Nutcracker pieces are just gorgeous on a piano.


----------



## Pugg

​*Beethoven; Piano concerto 3 and Choral fantasy*
_Serkin/ Ozawa_


----------



## Pugg

​*Schumann; Youri Egorov *


----------



## EDaddy

Started the evening off with this:


http://postimage.org/

Now onto this excellent account:


http://postimage.org/

Next up, my favorite Trout:


http://postimage.org/app.php


----------



## DavidA

Brahms piano concerto 1

Van Cliburn / Leinsdorf


----------



## Pugg

​
*Bellini: Norma*

Elena Souliotis (Norma), Fiorenza Cossotto (Adalgisa), Mario Del Monaco (Pollione), Carlo Cava (Oroveso), Athos Cesarini (Flavio) & Giuliana Tavolaccini (Clotilde)

Orchestra e Coro dell'Accademia Nazionale di Santa Cecilia, Silvio Varviso:tiphat:


----------



## DavidA

Red


Pugg said:


> ​
> *Bellini: Norma*
> 
> Elena Souliotis (Norma), Fiorenza Cossotto (Adalgisa), Mario Del Monaco (Pollione), Carlo Cava (Oroveso), Athos Cesarini (Flavio) & Giuliana Tavolaccini (Clotilde)
> 
> Orchestra e Coro dell'Accademia Nazionale di Santa Cecilia, Silvio Varviso:tiphat:


Had Suliotis' voice gone as badly as some made out in this recording?


----------



## Tsaraslondon

DavidA said:


> Red
> 
> Had Suliotis' voice gone as badly as some made out in this recording?


Actually, vocally she is still in quite good shape here. It's one of her better recordings, though it's definitely school of Callas, and there is a vague feeling she is "ghosting" the older singer. Del Monaco is awful (the reviewer on BBC Radio3's Building a Library recently played an excerpt as an example of how not to sing Pollione), and the score is extensively cut (in order to fit it onto two LPs).


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Schwarzkopf was in her 60s when this, her last ever record, was recorded. Decca apparently wanted a Schwarzkopf disc in their catalogue, and Ray Minshull and her husband, managed to persuade he to make one more record.

It was called _To My Friends_, and "in that there is already the excuse that it's only for you who like me, Others may find great fault in it and rightly so, but maybe you like me enough to have it."

Well I certainly do, and whilst noting that this is no longer the voice of youth, that the famous voice has shrunk in both range and volume, I also note that there is never the hint of wobble, that it is as firm as ever, and her interpretative insight remains undimmed.


----------



## Potiphera

Man is for the woman made,
And the woman made for man;
As the spur is for the jade,
As the scabbard for the blade,
As for digging is the spade,
As for liquor is the can,
So man is for the woman made,
And the woman made for man.

As the scepter to be sway'd,
As for night's the serenade,
As for pudding is the pan,
And to cool us is the fan,
So man is for the woman made,
And the woman made for man.

Be she widow, wife or maid,
Be she wanton, be she stayed,
Be she well or ill array'd,
*****, bawd or harridan,
Yet man is for the woman made,
And the woman made for man.


----------



## joen_cph

*John Tavener*: 
_The Protecting Veil_, cello concertante work (46mins)
_In Alium_, for soprano, Tape & Orchestra

Will have to revise my strong reservations concerning this composer, had not heard this one, and they are both fine works, the cello work being very moving (if no doubt sentimental to some), the vocal one interesting for its polystylism & experiments.









*Lutoslawski*: _Symphony no.4_ / Wit

An old favourite, a strangely serene work.


----------



## ShropshireMoose

Bax: Tintagel/Northern Ballad No.1/The Garden of Fand/Mediterranean London Philharmonic Orchestra/Sir Adrian Boult

On a very blustery morning here in Shropshire, Bax's "Tintagel" seemed perfect listening, and whilst it was on the turntable it seemed only sensible to play the whole LP! Boult and his players are absolutely superb and I cannot help but echo Clockwork Orange's comments of yesterday, that Boult was taken too much for granted and rarely received the accolades that were surely his due. I wonder if his appearance didn't go against him? He always looked like a bank manager, then later like a retired bank manager. I remember a write up in the Sunday Times when he died in which the person assessing his career actually gave a story of a time when he (the critic) had nearly run into Boult (who was crossing the road), he said that Sir Adrian merely smiled and raised his hat and then carried on crossing with perfect sangfroid, he then went on to say that this unflappability was perhaps the problem with Boult's performances and was the reason that they rarely, if ever, reached the heights of inspiration!!!!!! Well, I'd say now, with another 32 years of careful and considered listening behind me, that that critic, whoever he was, must have been listening with both his ears and his mind closed, for many of Boult's performances are amongst the most exciting on record. I feel sure that those comments just show how an outward appearance can affect the perception of a musical performance. You only have to listen to Boult's recordings of the four Schumann symphonies for a start to see how inaccurate they are. They remain, for me, the most thrilling ride through these works that I've ever heard, and if Boult occasionally drives the LPO further than they could go at that time, the sheer excitement of it all carries you along in one tremendous forward sweep. Then there are his Elgar Symphonies, time and again we hear Barbirolli trumpeted as the Elgar man par excellence, yet it seems to me that Boult had the key to these works in far greater measure than Barbirolli, but then we remember that the EMI marketing department always reissued the Barbirolli recordings ahead of the Boult ones and I wonder if people's perceptions become skewed as a result? The 1976 live recording with the BBC Symphony Orchestra of the 1st Symphony is the finest one since Elgar's own (and that is saying something), and any of Boult's recordings of the 2nd Symphony are preferable to the lethargic wallow that Barbirolli indulges in (especially his 1963 recording, which despite a heartfelt and deeply moving 2nd movement, is badly let down by the lack of momentum in the 1st and 3rd movements), no, Boult was a superb conductor, beyond any shadow of a doubt, and we are fortunate indeed to have so many wonderful testaments to his great, and timeless art.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

ShropshireMoose said:


> View attachment 79590
> 
> 
> Bax: Tintagel/Northern Ballad No.1/The Garden of Fand/Mediterranean London Philharmonic Orchestra/Sir Adrian Boult
> 
> On a very blustery morning here in Shropshire, Bax's "Tintagel" seemed perfect listening, and whilst it was on the turntable it seemed only sensible to play the whole LP! Boult and his players are absolutely superb and I cannot help but echo Clockwork Orange's comments of yesterday, that Boult was taken too much for granted and rarely received the accolades that were surely his due. I wonder if his appearance didn't go against him? He always looked like a bank manager, then later like a retired bank manager. I remember a write up in the Sunday Times when he died in which the person assessing his career actually gave a story of a time when he (the critic) had nearly run into Boult (who was crossing the road), he said that Sir Adrian merely smiled and raised his hat and then carried on crossing with perfect sangfroid, he then went on to say that this unflappability was perhaps the problem with Boult's performances and was the reason that they rarely, if ever, reached the heights of inspiration!!!!!! Well, I'd say now, with another 32 years of careful and considered listening behind me, that that critic, whoever he was, must have been listening with both his ears and his mind closed, for many of Boult's performances are amongst the most exciting on record. I feel sure that those comments just show how an outward appearance can affect the perception of a musical performance. You only have to listen to Boult's recordings of the four Schumann symphonies for a start to see how inaccurate they are. They remain, for me, the most thrilling ride through these works that I've ever heard, and if Boult occasionally drives the LPO further than they could go at that time, the sheer excitement of it all carries you along in one tremendous forward sweep. Then there are his Elgar Symphonies, time and again we hear Barbirolli trumpeted as the Elgar man par excellence, yet it seems to me that Boult had the key to these works in far greater measure than Barbirolli, but then we remember that the EMI marketing department always reissued the Barbirolli recordings ahead of the Boult ones and I wonder if people's perceptions become skewed as a result? The 1976 live recording with the BBC Symphony Orchestra of the 1st Symphony is the finest one since Elgar's own (and that is saying something), and any of Boult's recordings of the 2nd Symphony are preferable to the lethargic wallow that Barbirolli indulges in (especially his 1963 recording, which despite a heartfelt and deeply moving 2nd movement, is badly let down by the lack of momentum in the 1st and 3rd movements), no, Boult was a superb conductor, beyond any shadow of a doubt, and we are fortunate indeed to have so many wonderful testaments to his great, and timeless art.


I remember that cover exactly, and wish they had used it on the CD reissue, which I really need to buy.

I don't have any LPs now. I simply don't have the space for them in my little flat, but this was a favourite and that cover immediately brought back memories. Thanks for posting.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

This is the full orchestral version of Faure's lovely Requiem, and, though I would not prefer it to Herreweghe for instance, it has its attractions, not least the solo singing of Stephen Roberts and Aled Jones, whose name appears before the title.

Aled Jones became famous for his cover of _Walking in the Air_, the theme tune from the animated film of _The Snowman_. What set him apart from most child stars and young trebles, was his innate musicality and the purity and firmness of his boy soprano. Nor did the trappings of fame at such a young age seem to do him any harm. When his voice broke, he quietly disappeared from public scrutiny, eventually re-emerging as an actor and popular singer, and now enjoys a career in light entertainment.

Now more used to the chamber version of Faure's score, it was nice to be reminded of the fuller version, which is excellently paced here by Hickox. The makeweight is an excellent performance of Bernstein's *Chichester Psalms*.


----------



## schigolch




----------



## Guest

Wading about in Schnittke's symphonies; currently 6 and 8. 

Still not sure about that trombone in number 1, Alfred.


----------



## Haydn man

Continuing my progress through this set with No.4 this morning
Definate echos of No.3 in this but overall the mood seemed more uplifting.
I believe this version was not met with critical approval, so I might look for another to try, perhaps Tennstedt


----------



## Guest

More magical music from the mysterious Scelsi; under the direction of Wyttenbach.

Hurqualia (1960)
Hymnos (1963)
Chukrum (1963)


----------



## Pugg

​
*Vianna da Motta*:Symphony À Pátria 'To the Fatherland'
Chula do Douro
Impromptus (3) on Portuguese Popular Motifs
Dona Ines de Castro - Overture
Vito

Royal Liverpool Philharmonic Orchestra, Alvaro Cassuto


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

F. J. Haydn - Symphony No. 48 in C Major, 'Maria Theresia'; Symphony No. 49 in F minor, 'La Passione'; Symphony No. 50 in C Major (Roy Goodman; The Hanover Band).









Sometimes these internet deals are just great - this disc, pretty much brand new (everything as if it wasn't used at all), for 0.86 Euros. Excellent performances, by the way! Very dynamic - the take on the 'Maria Theresia', with fast tempi, is very refreshing. Both Symphony No. 49 and 50 are interpreted in ways which fit the music in both - 49 with complete repeats for the opening Adagio (as intended by Haydn himself) and blitz-fast 2nd and 4th movements, providing contrast. In Symphony 50, Goodman accents the horns and the percussion while offering crisp and fast orchestral play. It fits very well, imo .


----------



## JohnD

I've also been re-listening to Perahia's Bach Partitas.


----------



## Pugg

​Next on:

​*Mozart; Double concertos
Lucas and Arthur Jussen.*


----------



## Jeff W

*In which Jeff is sidetracked by Beethoven*

Good morning TC from grey, dreary and overcast Albany! Slightly warmer today and all the snow and ice is melting now! Anyways, on to the listening!









Herbert von Karajan's 1977 Beethoven Symphony set. Completely meant to do a bunch of other listening but this set, a late Christmas gift from the fiancee, arrived yesterday. So, it was time to listen to all nine of Beethoven's symphonies in a single night again.

Symphonies 1 & 2 sound almost identical to his 1963 set to my ears.

The 'Eroica' is a different beast. It sounds, to me, like it how more 'oomph' behind it. That is the only way I can describe it.

Symphony No. 4, again, is pretty identical to the 1963 set. I think Karajan always took this symphony a little too slowly.

Symphony No. 5 started off sounding identical to my ears, but Karajan really opens up the throttle and lets the Berlin Philharmonic play their hearts out on this one.

This version of Symphony No. 6 didn't too much for me. I think the only time Karajan ever did the 'Pastoral' well was in his EMI set with the Philharmonia Orchestra.

Symphony No. 7 felt somewhat sluggish to me until the last two movements and No. 8 felt almost identical to his offering from 1963 to my ears.

Still in the middle of No. 9 right now. Will update this post once I've finished.

EDIT: Done with the Ninth now. Wow. First three movement didn't sound all that different from the 1963 version but that finale. HvK just simply lets the Berlin Philharmonic and the chorus and soloists absolutely play/sing their hearts out on this one!


----------



## Dr Johnson

Symphony No. 2


----------



## Wood

Xenakis 'Tetras' (Ardittis)


----------



## bejart

Giuseppe Torelli (1658-1709): Sinfonia in A Minor, Op.5, No.1

Giorgio Sasso leading Insieme Strumentale di Roma


----------



## Mahlerian

Haydn man said:


> View attachment 79593
> 
> Continuing my progress through this set with No.4 this morning
> Definate echos of No.3 in this but overall the mood seemed more uplifting.


The finale of the Fourth was originally intended to be the finale of the Third, but when the Third grew to unusual proportions he cut it, and then allowed his next symphony to grow out of it.



Hydn man said:


> I believe this version was not met with critical approval, so I might look for another to try, perhaps Tennstedt


I've never cared for Gergiev's Mahler, so count me with the critics. Tennstedt's Mahler cycle is a treasure.


----------



## MrTortoise

Johann Sebastian Bach

Cantata No. 22 'Jesus nahm zu sich die Zwölfe'
Cantata No. 23 'Du wahrer Gott und Davids Sohn'

Barbara Schlick, soprano; Elisabeth Von Magnus, alto; Paul Agnew, tenor; Klaus Mertens, bass
Amsterdam Baroque Orchestra & Choir
Ton Koopman, cond.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Schubert: Partsongs*

_Elizabethan Singers_

Gebet (Du Urquell aller güte) D815 (Fouqué)
Viola Tunnard (piano)

Elizabethan Singers, Louis Halsey
Nachthelle, D892 (Seidl)
Viola Tunnard (piano)

Elizabethan Singers, Louis Halsey
Gott in der Natur D757 (Kleist)
Viola Tunnard (piano)

Elizabethan Singers, Louis Halsey
Jünglingswonne, D983
Viola Tunnard (piano)

Elizabethan Singers, Louis Halsey
Ständchen 'Zögernd leise', D920/921
Viola Tunnard (piano)
Elizabethan Singers, Louis Halsey

Der Gondelfahrer, D809
Viola Tunnard (piano)
Elizabethan Singers, Louis Halsey

Psalm 23 'Gott ist mein Hirt', D706
Viola Tunnard (piano)
Elizabethan Singers, Louis Halsey

Gott im Ungewitter, D985
Viola Tunnard (piano)
Elizabethan Singers, Louis Halsey

Chor der Engel, D440
Viola Tunnard (piano)
Elizabethan Singers, Louis Halse


----------



## Dawood

Just bought a load of stuff from the local CD/Vinyl merchant. First up:









Mainly got this for my wife as she's a fan of beautiful choral singing. Great music to relax to as the weather goes slightly nuts.


----------



## johnnysc

Streaming on Spotify.....

Mahler - Das Lied von der Erde

Janet Baker, Waldemar Kmentt

Bavarian Radio Symphony Orchestra/Kubelik


----------



## Pugg

​
_Berg_: Lyric Suite
Lyric Suite - for soprano and string quartet

Wellesz:
Sonnets For Elizabeth Barrett Browning, Op. 52

Zeisl:
Komm, süsser Tod
arranged for soprano and string quartet by J. Peter Koene
*Renée Fleming (soprano)

Emerson String* Quartet


----------



## Manxfeeder

Jeff W said:


> Herbert von Karajan's 1977 Beethoven Symphony set. Completely meant to do a bunch of other listening but this set, a late Christmas gift from the fiancee, arrived yesterday. So, it was time to listen to all nine of Beethoven's symphonies in a single night again.


Thanks for the analysis. I have heard it said that the 1977 set was unnecessary and not worth hearing, but I also remember Time magazine listing it as one of the best recordings of the decade, so I've spent time scratching my head over it. I acquired both sets so I could stop scratching my head.


----------



## Orfeo

*Nikolai Medtner*
Skazki (complete).
Romantic Sketches for the Young.
-Hamish Milne, piano.
-->Thanks, and sincerely so, to *Clavichorder's* advice, I am giving these works another try (I admire his Violin Sonatas and the Third Piano Concerto, but I swear much of his music is too diffuse and elusive and my mind wanders soon enough). And the thing is, I have this album for several years and this is only my second time listening to it. So far so good, I shall confess. Well, anyway...

*Nikolai Myaskovsky*
String Quartets I, II, IV, IX, & X.
-The Taneyev Quartet.

*Dmitri Kabalevsky*
Cello Sonata, op. 71.
-Marina Tarasova, cello & Alexander Polezhaev, piano.

*Sergei Lyapunov*
Sonata in F minor, Variations on a Georgian Theme, Nocturne, Fetes de Noel.
-Anthony Goldstone, piano.

*Sergei Rachmaninoff
*Etudes-Tableaux, opp. 33 & 39.
-Alexander Budyonny, piano.


----------



## KirbyH

Post holiday craziness kind of meant my listening fell between the cracks, but I'm getting back on track:















I'll talk about Tchaikovsky first. Jansons and his BRSO band are more than good in this recording of the 5th, and it's a work that really needs all the help it can get. I think Jansons is far more about balance and poise here than trying to get something deeper out of the music, and personally I'm okay with that. I don't listen to the 5th that often, but Jansons' interpretation may turn that around for me.

Now I'm about to commit high blasphemy.

My Strauss fascination hasn't flagged ever since I really got into his music oh, eight years ago now. I remember getting Kempe's Dresden box on EMI for my 18th birthday, and that was that. (I guarantee you I was the only person at my high school who knew anything about Eine Alpensinfonie.) ANYWAY - I like Haitink's RCO recordings much, much more than anything that Karajan was setting down in the same era. Haitink has more personality, his orchestra plays better (a lot better) and Philips' sonics make everything here _glow._ I also admire the heftiness of the sound of this orchestra, definitely aided by the sonics of the Concertgebouw. My only complaint is that the Alpine Symphony isn't included in this set - a pity.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Deems Taylor, Through the Looking Glass. Charles Griffes, the Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan*

This is lovely music. Of course, my usual gripe with tone poems is, I can't follow the narrative. There is a part about the Jabberwock, and a bassoon is supposed to come in announcing something, so I spent the entire time waiting for the bassoon, which slipped by me, so I ended up missing the rest of the story. My frustration is expressed in the poem: "In uffish thought he stood."


----------



## elgar's ghost

Final instalment of my J.N. Hummel collection. I occasionally forget that Hummel was Haydn's successor as Kapellmeister at the court of Prince Esterhazy in 1804 until 1811 (when he was fired), although Haydn retained the honorary title until his death in 1809 whereas Hummel, instead, referred to his own position as _Konzertmeister_ while Haydn was still alive - the two liturgical works here are worthy of the older man's rich musical legacy at Eisenstadt.

Missa Solemnis in C S74/WoO12 (c. 1806 - rev. date unknown), Te Deum in D S70/WoO16 (1805-06), Violin Sonata no.3 in E-flat op.5 (c. 1798), Flute Sonata in D op.50 - version for violin and piano (bet. 1810-15), Nocturne for violin and piano op.99 (1820), Adagio, Variations and Rondo on the Ukranian song _"Schöne Minka"_ after the poem by C.A. Tiedge for flute, cello and piano in A op.78 (1818), Piano Sonata no.5 in F-sharp minor op.81 (1819) and "Grande Sonate" for cello and piano in A op.104 (c. 1825):


----------



## Vasks

*Zelenka - Capriccio #3 (Sonnentheil/cpo)
J.S. Bach - Sonata #6 for violin and obbligato harpsichord (Podger/Channel)
Telemann - Concerto in B-flat for 2 recorders, 2 oboes, bassoon, and strings (Goebel/Archiv)*


----------



## Dongiovanni

This remains my all time favourite Chopin Ballades recording:


----------



## Dongiovanni

JohnD said:


> View attachment 79598
> 
> 
> I've also been re-listening to Perahia's Bach Partitas.


A little off-topic, but I was just listening to this very recent radio interview with Perahia. Highly recommendable !


----------



## Pugg

_
_​*Puccini: Tosca*

_Leontyne Price_ (Tosca), _Giuseppe di Stefano_ (Cavaradossi),_ Giuseppe Taddei_ (Scarpia), Fernando Corena (Il Sagristano), Carlo Cava (Angelotti), Piero De Palma (Spoletta), Leonardo Monreale (Sciarrone), Herbert Weiss (Un pastore), Alfredo Mariotti (Un carceriere)

Wiener Staatsopernchor & Wiener Philharmoniker, *Herbert von Karajan
*
Studio recording, 1962


----------



## Haydn man

Mahlerian said:


> The finale of the Fourth was originally intended to be the finale of the Third, but when the Third grew to unusual proportions he cut it, and then allowed his next symphony to grow out of it.
> 
> I've never cared for Gergiev's Mahler, so count me with the critics. Tennstedt's Mahler cycle is a treasure.


Thank you for that advice, I shall consult the streaming services post haste


----------



## Blancrocher

Shostakovich: Violin Concertos (Vengerov/Rostropovich)


----------



## Tsaraslondon

johnnysc said:


> View attachment 79604
> 
> 
> Streaming on Spotify.....
> 
> Mahler - Das Lied von der Erde
> 
> Janet Baker, Waldemar Kmentt
> 
> Bavarian Radio Symphony Orchestra/Kubelik


A once in a while treat for me. I find Baker's final _Abschied_ absolutely and completely emotionally shattering, hence the reason I can only listen occasionally.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

This is a great set, with excerpts from all the mature operas from *Der fliegende Hollander* to *Parsifal*.

I'm listening to disc 4, which has various excerpts from *Der Ring*, starting with Act III of *Die Walkure*, and moving on to *Siegfried* and *Gotterdammerung*.

The singers are a wonderful bunch. We hear
Marjorie Lawrence
Marcel Journet
Rudolf Bockelmann
Hans Hermann Nissen
Maria Olszewska
Emil Schipper
Frida Leider
Rudolf Laubenthal
Germaine Lubin
Florence Austral
Walter Widdop
Emanuel List
Ludwig Weber
Herbert Janssen.

Wagner might not sound qute right in French, but Marjorie Lawrence and Marcel Journet are so superb, one accepts absolutely the translation into French; and where does one hear Wagner singing like this these days?


----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## Dawood

This seems to be about as 'modern' as I go these days. I'm listening to disc 2 with the main meat served on a dish: La Mer and Prélude à l'après-midi d'un faune, which I'm pretty sure John Williams was listening to when he composed the music for Third Encounters.


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1994 at Abbey Road Studios. Recording Engineer: Mike Clements.


----------



## johnnysc

GregMitchell said:


> A once in a while treat for me. I find Baker's final _Abschied_ absolutely and completely emotionally shattering, hence the reason I can only listen occasionally.


Still intend to buy the physical media but was pleasantly surprised to find it on Spotify and was anxious to listen per your recommendation. It was an amazing listen through small speakers but looking forward to a proper listen.


----------



## johnnysc

Gershwin, Copland, Barber

L.A. Philharmonic/Bernstein


----------



## Tsaraslondon

johnnysc said:


> Still intend to buy the physical media but was pleasantly surprised to find it on Spotify and was anxious to listen per your recommendation. It was an amazing listen through small speakers but looking forward to a proper listen.


Get it. It's well worth the fairly modest outlay! :tiphat:


----------



## Eramirez156

*Carl Nielsen and the CSO*

The _Chicago Symphony Orchestra_ doesn't have much of a *Nielsen* tradition, with only a handful of recordings

*Symphony No.2, Op.16
"The Four Temperaments"*
*Carl Nielsen*









*Chicago Symphony Orchestra*
*Morton Gould *

Now comes word that Sony / RCA are releasing, all *Morton Gould's* CSO recordings


----------



## tortkis

Allison Cameron: A Gossamer Bit - Contact (Redshift Music)









Contact: 
Nicholai Bobas (double bass, voice)
Mary-Katherine Finch (cello)
Sarah Fraser Raff (violin) 
Wallace Halladay (soprano saxophone) 
Rob MacDonald (electric guitar, harmonica) 
Jerry Pergolesi (vibraphone, prepared vibraphone, drum kit, harmonica, voice) 
Allison Wiebe Benstead (piano, harmonica) 
with 
Dean Kurtis-Pomeroy (percussion (2), toy piano (4)) 
Stephen Tam (piccolo (2))


----------



## ganio

André Ducret's Soir d'Octobre


----------



## Dawood

Before he was a Sir Neville, ordinary Neville engages with us mere plebeians with some gamely middle(ish) symphonies by some chap called Mozard or something.


----------



## Vronsky

*Debussy: The Complete Works for Piano (CD2)*










Claude Debussy: The Complete Works for Piano CD2; Pour le piano *·* Estampes *·* Images, I & II *·* Children's Corner
Walter Gieseking


----------



## DavidA

Beethoven Puano concerto 5

Van Cliburn / Reiner


----------



## Eramirez156

The bonus on disc 44 of _The Decca Sound: The Mono Years_

*Piano Quintet in F minor, Op. 34*
*Johannes Brahms*









*Quintetto Chigiano*
_Sergio Lorenzi (piano)
Riccardo Brengola (violin I)
Mario Benvenuti (violin II)
Giovanni Leone (viola)
Lino Filippini (cello)_

_Originally released in 1952 as Decca LXT2687_

A lovely performance of what has become a favorite piece, also available from:

https://www.pristineclassical.com/pacm010.html


----------



## joen_cph

*Mussorgsky*: _Boris Godunov _/ Ermler, Nesterenko, soloists / melodiya eurodisc 3CD

A superb performance - & superb music. The only drawback is Obraszowa; though she´s technically good, I generally don´t like her very heavy voice here.
http://www.musicweb-international.com/classrev/2012/Dec12/Mussorgsky_Boris_ALC2504.htm









*Mussorgsky*: Piano works: _Pictures at an Exhibition _& _Boris-Godunov-Suite _arr. Khudolei

Probably not the best recording, but he has something to say, and it is worth hearing.


----------



## Balthazar

*J. S. Bach ~ Goldberg Variations, BWV 988.* Jeremy Denk at the piano.

*Weber ~ Piano Sonatas, Vol. II.* Julian Jacobson plays Sonatas Nos. 1 & 4; the Polacca Brillante; and the Momento Capriccioso.

*A Star in the East: Christmas Music from Medieval Hungary.* The Anonymous 4 get their chant on.


----------



## Blancrocher

Boccherini/Schubert: String Quintets (Stern/Ma/Lin/Laredo/Robinson)


----------



## Grizzled Ghost

Chopin: Ballades, etc - Zimerman









This album seems to come in green or brown. I prefer green.

More generally, I'm giving my Chopin collection some needed attention. Trying to understand better which pieces by Chopin I like more and why.


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1988 - '93.


----------



## Vaneyes

Manxfeeder said:


> Thanks for the analysis. I have heard it said that the {HvK LvB} 1977 set was unnecessary and not worth hearing, but I also remember Time magazine listing it as one of the best recordings of the decade, so I've spent time scratching my head over it. *I acquired both sets {'63 & '77} so I could stop scratching my head.*


----------



## Vaneyes

Pugg said:


> ​*Schumann; Youri Egorov *


What might have been. R.I.P. :angel:

Related:

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Youri_Egorov


----------



## Flamme

Really goes well with tea...


----------



## elgar's ghost

Obviously overshadowed by the mighty Mass in B-minor, but the four short masses are satisfying in their own right (even if previous material from various cantatas is pressed into service). A couple of cantatas bulk out the discs.

After that it's the _Magnificat_ and despite being seasonally off-target I will finish with the Easter Oratorio.

Missa brevis in F BWV233 (1738-39?), Missa brevis in A BWV234 (1738-39?), Cantata no.130 - _"Herr Gott, dich loben alle wir"_ BWV130 (1724), Missa brevis in G-minor BWV235 (1738-39?), Missa brevis in G BWV236 (1738-39?), Cantata no.67 - _"Halt im Gedächtnis Jesum Christ"_ BWV67 (1724), _Magnificat_ in D BWV243a (1723) and _Oster-Oratorium_ BWV249 (1725):


----------



## TurnaboutVox

*Birtwistle
Complete String Quartets*
String Quartet: The Tree of Strings (2007)
9 Movements for String Quartet (1991 - 6)
Arditti Quartet [Aeon, 2012]

It is still the "9 Movements for String Quartet" that holds my attention most, but these are fine and dramatic works and exemplary performances from the redoubtable Ardittis.










*
C. P. E Bach
Keyboard Sonatas*
Mikhail Pletnev [DG, 2001]










*J. S. Bach
The Art of Fugue BWV 1080*
Grigory Sokolov [Naïve]










*Hindemith
Violin Concerto *
Frank Peter Zimmermann (Violin), Paavo Järvi, Frankfurt Radio Symphony Orchestra 
*Sonata for Violin solo, Op. 31 no 2
Sonata for Violin and Piano in E major
Sonata for Violin and Piano in E flat major, Op. 11 no 1
Sonata for Violin and Piano in C major*
Frank Peter Zimmermann (Violin), Enrico Pace (Piano)
[BIS, 2013]










*Hindemith
String Quartet No. 4, Op. 22
Bartok
String Quartet No. 5, Sz. 102*
Zehetmair Quartet [ECM, 2007]

I've previously been on record as not rating these performances terribly highly, but I think they are beginning to grow on me now! A bit frenetic and formless, but certainly urgent and vital. The problem may lie partly in the recording:



> "While this album is conceptually appealing and original -- indeed, who has played this intriguing program before? -- listeners may find its sound to be a little too resonant and blurred to make the music clear and the linkages coherent. One wishes the Zehetmair Quartet had not been recorded in the highly reverberant concert room of the Kulturbühne AmBach in Götzis, but had been recorded in a much drier-sounding environment to bring out finer details with sharper sound".


----------



## ArtMusic

The most popular opera of all time, full of melodies that one can whistle and remember.


----------



## deprofundis

It's almost new years i wish happy new year to everyone of you on talk classical, im lisening to the black madonna of montserat from unocrn or oni wytars ensemble, could be easily one of the best i heard by this ensemble.


----------



## Selby

Gérard Grisey
Quatre Chants pour franchir le seuil


----------



## Grizzled Ghost

Granados: Danzas Españolas / Alicia De Larrocha









Recorded: 2 - 6 September, 1980
Venue: West Hampstead Studio 3, London, UK

This was her third recording of this work (out of four). It came out in 1982 on LP, then in 1985 on CD.


----------



## Blancrocher

Bach: Art of Fugue, Italian Concerto, etc. (Rosen, Tureck)


----------



## JohnD

Thanks for the link!


----------



## opus55

Glazunov: Symphony No. 2
_Russian State Symphony Orchestra | Valeri Polyansky_










This symphony has strong Scandinavian mood.. or Scandinavian music has Russian influence. It's serene.


----------



## bejart

Frana Ignaz Beck (1734-1809): Symphony in F Major, Op.4, No.3

Michael Schneider conducting La Stagione Frankfurt


----------



## deprofundis

Im drinking fine French Cognac and lisening to jean nicolas pancrace Royer and smoking vanilla cigars , life is made up of small joys...tomorrow im attending a party, i will drink some of it there and share it whit folks...im all about sharing and giving.


----------



## Iean

Karol Szymanowski:angel:


----------



## hombre777

Philip Glass - The Photographer - 02 Act II


----------



## Pugg

Saint-Saens: "Piano Concerto No. 4 in C minor, Op.44"
[Soloist] Robert Casadesus (P), the New York Philharmonic (New York October 30, 1961)
Saint-Saens: "Introduction and Rondo Capriccioso in A minor Op.28"
[Soloist] Zino Francescatti (Vn), the New York Philharmonic (New York January 6, 1964)
Debussy: " Rhapsody for Clarinet and Orchestra"
[Soloist] Stanley Drucker (Cl), the New York Philharmonic (October 16, 1961 New York, Manhattan Center)
Debussy: "Rhapsody for Saxophone and Orchestra"
[Soloist] Sigurd Rascher (Sax), the New York Philharmonic (October 16, 1961 New York, Manhattan Center)


----------



## Pugg

Vaneyes said:


> What might have been. R.I.P. :angel:
> 
> Related:
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Youri_Egorov


I know, he's from origin the Soviet Union, but he lives his life (to the full) in Amsterdam.
Lots of nice docs about him, alas only in Dutch.


----------



## Grizzled Ghost

Hovhaness: Janabar, Talin, Shambala


----------



## Pugg

​_Bizet/ Symphony no 1_
Lopez-Cobos conducting


----------



## Pugg

*Dedicated to all innocent victims of terror, all over the world.*

​
*Verdi: Requiem *

Leontyne Price (soprano), Rosalind Elias (mezzo-soprano), Jussi Björling (tenor), Giorgio Tozzi (bass)

Wiener Philharmoniker, Singverein der Gesellscaft der Musikfreunde, Wien, Fritz Reiner


----------



## opus55

Shostakovich: Symphony No. 10










Biber: Violin Sonatas










Probably not my favorite sub genre, baroque violin sonata, but this one sounds wonderful. Another great Harmonia Mundi recording.


----------



## OldFashionedGirl

_On Spotify:_







*Hindemith* - Violin Concerto
Isaac Stern. New York Philharmonic. Leonard Bernstein.

*Penderecki* - Violin Concerto
Isaac Stern. The Minneapolis Orchestra. Stanislaw Skrowaczewski


----------



## Itullian

Ludwig van Beethoven: Symphony #9 "Choral" in d Op 125 
Cleveland Orchestra & Choir / George Szell (& Robert Shaw, choirmaster) 
Adele Addison, soprano
Jane Hobson, mezzo-soprano
Richard Lewis, tenor
Donald Bell, baritone

Sony 46533 
KUSC.ORG


----------



## Guest

Stockhausen
Kontakte.

Good ole Spotify.


----------



## EDaddy

http://postimage.org/

Toru Takemitsu - From me flows what you call Time

Atmospheric, textural... very unique. Toru even
utilizes the steel drum, but more for color than melody. 
Worth hearing.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Handel*; _Music for the royal fire works._


----------



## tortkis

Dvořák: Piano Quintet in A major, Op. 81 - Jan Panenka (piano) & Panocha Quartet
from Supraphon's Chamber Works Volume 1









nice, smooth performance. I like most of the Supraphon's Dvořák sets.


----------



## Haydn man

On to No.5 this morning, I think this is a glorious work.
The emotional contrasts between movements and the beauty of the adagio are just something else.
The playing of the LSO continues to shine.
As posted before I am a Mahler novice so excuse me if I say this is my favourite so far


----------



## Pugg

​*Strauss; Die Fledermaus*.

_Popp/ Baltsa/ Domingo / Seiffert/ Lind , et al
Placido Domingo_ conducting.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Pugg said:


> I know, he's from origin the Soviet Union, but he lives his life (to the full) in Amsterdam.
> Lots of nice docs about him, alas only in Dutch.


According to the Wikipedia article Egorov died in 1988 at the age of 33.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Janet Baker made a justly famous earlier recording of Berlioz's _La Mort de Cleopatre_, but, helped by Colin Davis's incisively dramatic conducting, she delivers here an even more searching account of the score, with contrasts that bit more vivid. They also give us the much lesser known _Herminie_, with its echoes of _Symphonie Fantastique_, a rather more conventional work than the starkly original _La Mort de Cleopatre_.

Both compositions were written for the Prix de Rome, but neither were winners, though _Herminie_ gained second place.


----------



## Guest

Ligeti
Lontano
Spotify


----------



## Dawood

After the sonic fury of last night's Walkure I thought I'd clear my head with some Haydn.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Recorded probably a little too late in her career, this is a nice memento of a much loved artist, and of some of the roles (Margeurite, Micaela, Manon, Juliette, Louise) which she sang with great success, not only here in the UK, but also in France. She was one of those British artists, like Mary Garden and Maggie Teyte that the French took to their hearts, with a charming stage presence and a lovely voice.

The recording was made in 1993, when Masterson was 56, but she has retained her youthful, fresh timbre. There is just the hint of tarnish on the silvery top notes, a slight suggestion that she is treading ever so slightly carefully. A very enjoyable recital, none the less.


----------



## atsizat




----------



## Pugg

Disc: 8
1. Chants d'Auvergene / L'Antouènou (Vol. II, No. 2)
2. Chants d'Auvergene / Pastourelle (Vol. II, No. 1)
3. Chants d'Auvergene / L'Aio dè rotso (Vol. I, No. 3a)
4. Chants d'Auvergene / Bailèro (Vol. I, No. 2)
5. Chants d'Auvergene / Passo pel prat (Vol. III, No. 2)
6. Chants d'Auvergene / Malurous qu'o uno fenno (Vol. III, No. 5)
7. Chants d'Auvergene / Brezairola (Vol. III, No. 4)
8. Bachianas brasileiras No. 5 / Ária (Cantilena)
9. Bachianas brasileiras No. 5 / Dança (Martelo)
10. Vocalise, Op. 34, No. 14


----------



## Jeff W

*In which there is randomness*

Good morning TC from <insert snide comment about Albany's weather here>! After binge listening to Beethoven there is no real theme to the listening, just a random assortment.









Sergei Rachmaninoff's and Sergei Prokofiev's Third Piano Concertos with Van Cliburn as soloist. Outstanding performances here. The Rachmaninoff, which was taken from a live performance, must have been during the height of cold season. That is the only explanation I can come up with for all the sniffling and coughing throughout.









Continuing through the Martinu symphonies with No. 2 & 6. Bryden Thompson conducted the Scottish National Orchestra. Really liked No. 2 but No. 6 left me cold.









I just listened to this one not long ago, but I had to listen to it again. C. P. E. Bach's Cello Concertos. Hidemi Suzuki played the cello and conducted the Bach Collegium Japan. I think I need to find more from C. P. E.!









I really like the music of Ralph Vaughn-Williams but never seem to listen to him enough. I decided to rectify that with a listen to the 'Fantasia on a Theme by Thomas Tallis' and the London Symphony. Adrian Boult was the conductor.









Lastly, the Violin Concertos No. 1, 3 & 4 (No. 2 seems to have gone missing...) by Joseph Haydn. Again, concerto writing is not his strong point but these are none the less pretty enjoyable. Simon Standage played the violin while Trevor Pinnock conducted the English Concert from the harpsichord.


----------



## schigolch




----------



## Pugg

​
*Prokofiev* 5 / Rimsky-Korsakov: Russian Easter Overture + Capriccio espagnol

MAAZEL / CO (1977)


----------



## MrTortoise

Johann Sebastian Bach

Cantata No. 163 'Nur jedem das Seine!'
Cantata No. 165 'O heilges Geist- und Wasserbad'

Els Bongers, soprano (163); Caroline Stam, soprano (165); Elisabeth Von Magnus, alto; Paul Agnew, tenor; Klaus Mertens, bass
Amsterdam Baroque Orchestra & Choir
Ton Koopman, cond.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Well it's almost New Year, which, traditionally, means *Die Fledermaus*, and this classic, perfectly cast recording fits the bill. The only questionable bit of casting is the tenor Rudolf Christ as Orlovsky, but he's so good, you almost forget he's singing at the wrong pitch.

Schwarzkopf is a delectable Rosalinde, superbly dashing in her _Czardas_, Streich a flighty and flirtatious Adele, Gedda a properly tenor Eisenstein, wonderfully characterful and having a high old time of it in the last act when he poses as the lawyer, Blind, and Erich Kunz a scheming and experienced Falke.

Karajan's conducting is effortlessly stylish, superbly paced and the Philharmonia (at that time one of the greatest ensembles in the world) play brilliantly for him. The smattering of dialogue included is sparklingly and naturally performed by the singers. One hardly needs to understand German to follow what is going on.

Pure joy from beginning to end.


----------



## Pugg

​*Bach/ Brahms/ Mozart*; Double concertos and Sinfonia concertante

Jasha Heifetz and friends


----------



## bejart

Giuseppe Tartini (1692-1770): Cello Concerto in D Major

Giovanni Guglielmo leading L'Arte dell'Arco -- Pietro Bosna, cello


----------



## Orfeo

*Sergei Prokofiev*
Complete music for the film "Ivan the Terrible."
-Irina Chistjakova (contralto), Dmitry Stephanovich (bass).
-The Tchaikovsky Symphony Orchestra & Yurlov State Capella/Vladimir Fedoseyev.
*
Sergei Taneyev*
Symphony no. IV in C minor, op. 12.
Apollo's Temple in Delphi (Entr'acte to scene II of Orestia).
-The USSR State Symphony Orchestra/Yevgeny Svetlanov.
*
Pyotr Ilyich Tchaikovsky*
Symphony no. V in E minor, op. 64.
-The New York Philharmonic/Leonard Bernstein (DG).
*
Samuil Feinberg*
Piano Concerto no. I in C major.
Piano works: Three Preludes (1923), Album for Children, Berceuse, etc.
-Christophe Sirodeau, piano.
-The Helsinki Philharmonic/Leif Segerstam.

*Nikolai Kapustin*
Sonatas I & II.
Selections from 24 Preludes in Jazz Style.
-Steven Osborne, piano.


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

Nikolay Rimsky-Korsakov - Kashey the Immortal (Andrey Chistiakov; Arkhipov, Zhurina, Terentieva, Verestnikov, Matorin; Yurlov Academic Choir; Bolshoi Theatre Orchestra).









Continuing the exploration of Korsakov's magnificent operas. This is probably his 'darkest' work and the music is excellent.


----------



## Pugg

*Puccini; Messa Di Gloria.*
_Carreras/ Prey.
Claudio Scimone_ conducting :tiphat:


----------



## pmsummer

*Christmas: Day 7.2*










CHRISTMAS WITH CHANTICLEER
_Vaughan Williams, Tavener, Distler, Mäntyjärvi, Gruber, Traditional_
*Chanticleer*
Dawn Upshaw - soprano
Joseph Jennings - music director

_Teldec_


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Shostakovich, Symphony No. 10*

I hear the last movement as his triumph in outlasting a pinhead. Thinking of a couple pinheads, this year I've managed to stay nice and outlast a few (meaning that their twitness was finally exposed). Maybe I'll join Shosty in his dance.


----------



## Grizzled Ghost

Bernarda Fink et al. − Canciones Espanolas


----------



## Vasks

*Tower - Flute Concerto (Wincenc/d'Note)
Rouse - Phantasmata (Zinman/Nonesuch)*


----------



## johnnysc

Streaming on Spotify.....

Chabrier - L'Etoile

Orchestre de l'Opera de Lyon/Gardiner


----------



## Pugg

​
*Verdi: Il Corsaro*

_José Carreras_ (Corrado), Clifford Grant (Giovanni), _Jessye Norman_ (Medora), _Montserrat Caballé_ (Gulnara), Giampietro Mastromei (Seid), John Noble (Selimo), Alexander Oliver (Eunuco)

New Philharmonia Orchestra & Ambrosian Singers, Lamberto Gardelli


----------



## Selby

Schubert

Moments musicaux, D. 780 (1828)
Alfred Brendel

These pieces were referenced in the memoir I am currently reading (Paul Auster's Winter Journal) and I thought I would return to them.


----------



## pmsummer

SING WE NOW OF CHRISTMAS
_Six Centuries of European Christmas Music_
*The Christmas Revels *
John Langstaff - director

_Revel Records_


----------



## Selby

Scelsi

Ygghur (1961) for solo cello
Frances-Marie Uitti


----------



## starthrower

I didn't get to no. 5, but I think no. 4 is a beautiful and exquisite work!


----------



## bejart

Mozart: Paino Quartet in G Minor, KV 478

Beaux Arts Trio with Bruno Giuranna on viola: Menahem Pressler, piano -- Isadore Cohen, violin -- Bernard Greenhouse, cello


----------



## Blancrocher

Strauss: Orchestral Music (Karajan)


----------



## jim prideaux

'Continuing through the Martinu symphonies with No. 2 & 6. Bryden Thompson conducted the Scottish National Orchestra. Really liked No. 2 but No. 6 left me cold.'

(Jeff W-earlier post!)

I can only concur-the second symphony by Martinu is my personal favourite of the 6,particularly the slow movement-can I suggest you also have a listen to the Belohlavek Onyx or Jarvi Bis interpretations.......


----------



## Selby

Takemitsu

Riverrun (1984) for piano and orchestra
Paul Crossley, Oliver Knussen, London Sinfionetta


----------



## Stirling

Adams - Harmonielehre - Edo de Waart SFO


----------



## Dr Johnson

No. 11


----------



## Grizzled Ghost

More Chopin...









Etudes by Perahia. With a few extra Impromptus added when released as a CD.

(1/16th of the way....)


----------



## Heliogabo

*Pietro Locatelli*
_L'arte del violino
Concertos 10, 11, 2, 1_


----------



## Selby

D. Scarlatti

Harpsichord sonata in F major, K. 468
Pierre Hantaï


----------



## Selby

Saariaho

Solar (1993)
Hannu Lintu, Avanti!


----------



## atsizat




----------



## Becca

I have just finished watching the 2015 Berlin Philharmonic New Year's Eve concert...

Chabrier - _L'Etoile_ - overture
Saint-Saens - _Introduction and Rondo Capriccioso_ *
Massent - _El Cid_ suite
Ravel - _Tzigane_ *
Ibert - Les Biches
Ravel - La Valse

Berlin Philharmonic / Simon Rattle
* Anne-Sophie Mutter

I can't listen to Tzigane without a mental image of Suzanne Farrell & Peter Martins dancing the Balanchine ballet to that music, especially the part where Martins almost literally tosses Farrell over his shoulder!


----------



## johnnysc

Streaming on Spotify.....

Saint-Saens - Complete Works for Violin & Orchestra, Cello & Orchestra Disc 2

Liya Petrova, Maria Milstein, Noelle Weidmann


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1991.


----------



## ganio

Disc 9: Songs

_Nocturne à deux voix_ (H.31)
_Le Maure jaloux_ (H.9B, Romance)
_Amitié reprends ton empire_ (H.10B, Romance et invocation)
_Canon libre à la quinte_ (H.14)
_Pleure, pauvre Colette_ (H.11, Romance à deux voix égales)
_Le Montagnard exilé_ (H.15, Chant élégiaque)
_Le Roi de Thulé_ (H.33A, Op.1/6 Huit scènes de Faust)
_Sérénade de Méphistophélès_ (H.33, Op.1/8 Huit scènes de Faust)
_Hélène_ (H.40, Op.2/2 "Irlande")
_Chant guerrier_ (H.41, Op.2/3 "Irlande")
_La belle voyageuse_ (H.42A, Op.2/4 "Irlande")
_Chanson à boire_ (H.43, Op.2/5 "Irlande") 
_L'Origine de la Harpe_ (H.45, Op.2/7 "Irlande")
_Adieu Bessy_ (H.46B, "Irlande" Op.2/8 Romance angl./franc.)
_Elégie en prose_ (H.47, Op.2/9 "Irlande")

Cord Garben, piano - Bernd Schenk, horn
Christine Mühlbach, harp - Göran Söllscher, guitar
Torleif Thedéen, violoncello - Thomas Lutz, castanets
Vocal Ensemble (Members of the Royal Opera Chorus, Stockholm)


----------



## Vaneyes

For *Moeran* birthday (1894).


----------



## Vaneyes

Pugg said:


> I know, he's {Youri Egorov} from origin the Soviet Union, but he lives his life (to the full) in Amsterdam.
> Lots of nice docs about him, alas only in Dutch.


Youri Egorov obituary:

http://www.nytimes.com/1988/04/20/o...-pianist-who-defected-to-further-his-art.html


----------



## atsizat




----------



## ArtMusic

A traditional, non-modern staging that makes sense. Much recommended.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Cherubini, Missa solemnis in G*

Ricardo Muti on EMI


----------



## MrTortoise

Ludwig van Beethoven

Piano Concerto No. 4 in G, Op. 58

Alfred Brendel, piano
Vienna Philharmonic Orchestra
Simon Rattle, cond.


----------



## KenOC

Adams: El Dorado. An almost unknown work, but a major piece of music.


----------



## jim prideaux

Rubbra-2nd and 6th Symphonies performed by Hickox and the BBC Nat.Orch. of Wales....a difficult few days and now respite with two works that inspire a calm reflection as the year ends!


----------



## Iean

My first opera for 2016:angel:


----------



## Blancrocher

Richter playing Haydn


----------



## bejart

Jan Vanhal (1739-1813): Symphony in G Major, Bryan G8

Riyoko Matsui leading the Haydn Sinfonietta Tokyo


----------



## MrTortoise

Ludwig van Beethoven

Symphony No. 9 in d minor, Op. 125

Twyla Robinson, Karen Cargill, John Mac Master, Gerald Finley
London Symphony Orchestra and Chorus
Bernard Haitink, cond.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Shostakovich, Symphony No. 9*

Getting started on the Saturday symphony. I think I can squeeze in the first movement before I dive into the New Year's festivities upstairs.


----------



## Grizzled Ghost

More Alicia De Larrocha:









and some Spanish guitar music from John Williams:









Happy New Year to Kyiv and its nice neighbors! Slava Ukraina!


----------



## MrTortoise

Franz Joseph Haydn

Piano Sonata No. 60 in C

Garrick Ohlsson, piano


----------



## johnnysc

Streaming on Spotify.....

Massenet - Le Cid

City of Birmingham Symphony Orchestra/Louis Fremaux


----------



## ShropshireMoose

Tchaikovsky: Violin Concerto in D, Op.35 Nathan Milstein/Pittsburgh Symphony Orchestra/William Steinberg

Rachmaninoff: Vocalise, Op.34 No.14
Moussorgsky-Jones: Gopak from "Sorochintsky Fair"
Glazunov: Meditation, Op.32
Tchaikovsky: Valse-Scherzo, Op.34/Meditation and Scherzo, Op.42 (orch. Glazunov)
Rimsky-Korsakov-Kreisler: Fantasia on Russian Themes, Op.33
Rimsky-Korsakov-Hartmann: The Flight of the Bumblebee Nathan Milstein/Orchestra/Robert Irving

Brahms-Joachim: Hungarian Dance No.2
Massenet-Marsick: Meditation from "Thais"
Gluck-Kreisler: Dance of the Blessed Spirits from "Orfeo et Euridice"
Chopin-Milstein: Nocturne No.20 in C Minor
de Falla-Kochanski: Jota from "Siete canciones populares espanolas"
Wieniawski: Scherzo-Tarentelle, Op.16
Debussy-Hartmann: Minstrels from Preludes Book 1
Sarasate: Introduction and Tarentelle, Op.43
Kreisler: Praeludium and Allegro in the style of Pugnani Nathan Milstein/Leon Pommers

The 31st December was always a red letter day for my listening, being the birthday of one of my favourite violinists, Nathan Milstein, born on this day in 1903. I saw him four times in the 1980s, the first time in early 1983 when he played the Tchaikovsky Concerto at the Royal Festival Hall with the Royal Philharmonic Orchestra conducted by Antal Dorati. When I got back to Birmingham the following day, I went to Vincent's Classical Records, a wonderful shop in Needless Alley (I kid ye not, that's the street it was in, just off New Street), and bought the LP with the above performance of the concerto on it, plus the other two Tchaikovsky pieces listed above. I still revere it, and I don't think anyone has ever played the Valse-Scherzo with more charm and grace than Nathan Milstein. The rest of the programme from this marvellous box is equally as enjoyable, the playing beyond criticism. This is music making of the highest order, you just sit back and thoroughly enjoy every minute of it, which is what I intend to do now, along with a glass of Talisker to see the new year in, I wish you all a very happy new year and may 2016 bring peace and a love of good music into the hearts and minds of the whole world.


----------



## Mahlerian

Haydn: Symphony No. 6 in D "Morning," No. 7 in C "Noon," No. 8 in G "Evening"
Chamber Ensemble of St Luke's


----------



## Guest

A third hand would be "handy" in many of these passages! Wow, he's quite a virtuoso and a fine arranger. Superb sound, too.


----------



## DiesIraeCX

*LvB - Op. 10/3*

*Ludwig van Beethoven*: _Piano Sonata No. 7, Op. 10/3_ (Paul Lewis)

I'm really enjoying Paul Lewis in his interpretation of Beethoven's earlier piano sonatas.


----------



## johnnysc

Streaming on Spotify.....

Ravel - Tzigane

Itzhak Perlman

New York Philharmonic/Mehta


----------



## Guest

DiesIraeCX said:


> *Ludwig van Beethoven*: _Piano Sonata No. 7, Op. 10/3_ (Paul Lewis)
> 
> I'm really enjoying Paul Lewis in his interpretation of Beethoven's earlier piano sonatas.


I have that set on order. How does he do with the middle (e.g. "Appassionata") and late sonatas?


----------



## hombre777

Francis Poulenc,Stabat Mater 




Fauré - Requiem, Op. 48 - Pie Jesu


----------



## ArtMusic




----------



## Grizzled Ghost

Now this is Chopin I can love...









Nelson Freire playing Chopin's Nocturnes.

Much better than the Waltzes, IMHO.


----------



## bejart

Haydn: String Quartet No.14 in E♭, Op.9, No.2

Aeolian String Quartet: Emanuel Hurwitz and Raymond Keenlyside, violins -- Margaret Major, viola -- Derek Simpson, cello


----------



## DiesIraeCX

Kontrapunctus said:


> I have that set on order. How does he do with the middle (e.g. "Appassionata") and late sonatas?


I haven't heard him in the middle sonatas, but I think he does a great job with the late sonatas. As you may know, Lewis is a very lyrical pianist similar to Kempff, Brendel, and Levit, so the heavier, thunder-storming sections aren't ever quite as intense or stormy as you might hear with Pollini, for example. That said, the late sonatas are full of songlike Romantic melodies, lyricism, and introspection. Lewis shines in these parts, for instance, in the final 'Variations' movement of Op. 109 or the first movement of Op. 101. For the same reasons, I think he excels in the early sonatas because the playfulness, humor, and wit come through in his playing. Taking all of this into account, I'd have to imagine the stormier middle sonatas wouldn't be his strong point, but that's just my guess. Good luck and I hope you enjoy the set.

I did hear his final movement to the "Moonlight" sonata, and it wasn't quite earth-shattering enough for me. I want to feel like the piano is going to break at any moment! That's just my personal tastes, though.


----------



## Grizzled Ghost

Graziani: Adae, Filli prodigi & 5 Motets:









Celebrating the New Year!


----------



## Guest

DiesIraeCX said:


> I haven't heard him in the middle sonatas, but I think he does a great job with the late sonatas. As you may know, Lewis is a very lyrical pianist similar to Kempff, Brendel, and Levit, so the heavier, thunder-storming sections aren't ever quite as intense or stormy as you might hear with Pollini, for example. That said, the late sonatas are full of songlike Romantic melodies, lyricism, and introspection. Lewis shines in these parts, for instance, in the final 'Variations' movement of Op. 109 or the first movement of Op. 101. For the same reasons, I think he excels in the early sonatas because the playfulness, humor, and wit come through in his playing. Taking all of this into account, I'd have to imagine the stormier middle sonatas wouldn't be his strong point, but that's just my guess. Good luck and I hope you enjoy the set.
> 
> I did hear his final movement to the "Moonlight" sonata, and it wasn't quite earth-shattering enough for me. I want to feel like the piano is going to break at any moment! That's just my personal tastes, though.


Thank you for the insight. The older I get, the less banging (on the piano...) I require! His recordings have received rave reviews, so I'm sure I'll enjoy it. I love Levit's set of the late sonatas, so if he takes a similar approach, then all is well.


----------



## pmsummer

*Christmas: Day 7.3*










THE FESTIVAL OF NINE LESSONS AND CAROLS
*The Choir of King's College, Cambridge*

The pattern of the Festival, based around nine Bible readings mixed with carols, has remained the same for over 90 years

Recorded 12/25/2015 from the Chapel of King's College, Cambridge

Hymn: Once in Royal David's City (desc. David Willcocks)
Bidding Prayer read by the Dean
What Sweeter Music? (John Rutter)
First lesson: Genesis 3 vv 8-19 read by a Chorister
This is the truth sent from above (David Willcocks)
Adam Lay Ybounden (Boris Ord)
Second lesson: Genesis 22 vv 15-18 read by a Choral Scholar
Ding, Dong, Merrily on High (David Willcocks)
In Dulci Jubilo (Robert Lucas de Pearsall)
Third lesson: Isaiah 9 vv 2, 6-7 read by a Representative of the Cambridge Churches
Sussex Carol (arr. David Willcocks)
Hymn: It came upon the midnight clear (desc. Stephen Cleobury)
Fourth lesson: Isaiah 11 vv 1-3a, 4a, 6-9 read by a Representative of the City of Cambridge
A Tender Shoot (arr. Otto Goldschmidt)
A Spotless Rose (Philip Ledger)
Fifth lesson: Luke 1 vv 26-38 read by the Master over the Choristers.
The Angel Gabriel from Heaven Came (arr. David Willcocks)
Nova, Nova (John Scott)
Sixth lesson: Luke 2 vv 1 -7 read by the Chaplain
In The Bleak Midwinter (Harold Darke)
Dormi, Jesu (John Rutter)
Seventh lesson: Luke 2 vv 8-16 read by the Director of Music
The Shepherd's Carol (Bob Chilcott)
Hymn: God Rest You Merry, Gentlemen (arr. David Willcocks)
Eighth lesson: Matthew 2 vv 1-12 read by the Vice-Provost
The Flight (Richard Causton - newly commissioned)
Here is the Little Door (Herbert Howells)
Ninth lesson: John 1 vv 1-14 read by the Provost
Hymn: O come, all ye faithful (arr. David Willcocks)
Blessing
Hymn: Hark, the Herald Angels Sing (arr. David Willcocks)

Organ voluntaries:
In dulci jubilo (BWV 729) (Bach)
Sortie on 'In dulci jubilo' (David Briggs) [broadcast on Radio 3 on Christmas Day only]

Director of Music: Stephen Cleobury
Organ Scholar: Tom Etheridge

Producer: Philip Billson

For many around the world, A Festival of Nine Lessons and Carols, live from the candlelit Chapel of King's College, Cambridge, marks the beginning of Christmas. It is based around nine Bible readings which tell the story of the loving purposes of God. They are interspersed with carols old and new, sung by the world-famous chapel choir who also lead the congregation in traditional Christmas hymns.

Explanatory notes from Director of Music Stephen Cleobury:

"This year's selection has a very strong King's basis. The commissioned carol is from Richard Causton, a Fellow of King's College, and a university lecturer in composition. He has, in turn, commissioned a new text from George Szirtes, which has strong contemporary resonances.

In September we heard the sad news of the death of one of my predecessors here at King's, the legendary Sir David Willcocks. His many carol arrangements and descants are known the world over, and we include a number of these. Near the beginning and the end are pieces by Vaughan Williams and Howells, both composers having been very closely associated with David Willcocks.

Also, during the summer, the world of church and organ music mourned the loss of John Scott, whose setting of Nova, Nova comes after the Annunciation lesson.

We mark the 70th birthday of John Rutter by including two of the carols he has written for King's over the years. Bob Chilcott, 60 this year, is a former chorister and choral scholar of King's, and his commission for the Choir is also programmed.

Carols by Boris Ord, Harold Darke and Philip Ledger also find a place. Ord and Ledger were, respectively, the predecessor and successor of Willcocks, while Darke looked after the Choir during WW2.".


----------



## starthrower




----------



## KirbyH

Decided to round of 2015 with some French music:















Les Troyens was a work that took me a long time to come to love, simply because I was too caught up in Wagner and other later Romantics to notice it. I'm glad to say that's changed completely. Berlioz's masterpiece deserved so much more better treatment than what it got during the time of its premier - he's at the height of his powers here compositionally, even if it wasn't his last work. Davis's cast and orchestra here outdo themselves bar by bar, right up to the end. For a four hour opera, it truly doesn't seem that long. There's a lot to be said for this work over Wagner's "total artwork" - sometimes a good numbers opera isn't all that bad.

Some say that the Viennese waltz tradition has more fizz and sparkle than anything - I disagree. The French are the ones who perfected champagne after all, and Yan-Pascal Tortelier's collection of French Bonbons goes down more than well. It's also through this disc that I came to know the overture to Zampa, a piece that I wish I had heard sooner. That being said, the delight I've gotten from this whole album has no end - the French never really do get very sad, do they? I wish I had more to say about this disc but it's so delightful that I don't really find it necessary.


----------



## tortkis

Johann Jacob Froberger (1616-1667): The Complete Keyboard Works, Vol. 2 - Richard Egarr (Globe)









Though it's still 2015 here, 2016 is the 400th anniversary of the birth of Froberger.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Dvořák*: Piano Quintet op.81 & String Quintet op.97

Members of the Berlin Philharmonic Octet


----------



## Becca

Greg Mitchell has the right idea for a New Year's Eve - Die Fledermaus - but it's much more fun to watch it, so...

The 1977 Royal Opera House production conducted by Zubin Mehta with Kiri Te Kanawa in her prime along with Hermann Prey (yum  )

Adele - Hildegard Heichele
Rosalinde - Kiri Te Kanawa
Alfred - Ryszard Karczykowski
Gabriel von Eisenstein - Hermann Prey
Blind -Paul Crook
Falke - Benjamin Luxon
Colonel Frank - Michael Langdon
Ida - Kate Gielgud
Ivan - Richard Hazell
Prince Orlofsky - Robert Tear
Guest - Merle Park (!!!)
Guest - Wayne Eagling (!!!)
Frosch - Josef Meinrad

This is the first and much more fun of two ROH New Year's Eve Fledermice, the other was in 1983 with Placido Domingo conducting

Act 1 is only half over and there have already been exceprts from Cavalleria, Traviata & Walkure!


----------



## Pugg

_Not to forget _;

​
Dame Joan Sutherland's Farewell Gala
Recorded at the Royal Opera House Covent Garden, London, December 31, 1990

Bellini:Casta Diva (from Norma)

Dame Joan Sutherland (soprano)

Bishop, H R:Home, Sweet Home

Dame Joan Sutherland (soprano)

Cilea:È la solita storia 'Lamento di Federico' (from L'Arlesiana)

Luciano Pavarotti (tenor)

Donizetti:Il dolce suono mi colpì di sua voce! … Spargi d'amaro pianto (from Lucia di Lammermoor)

Dame Joan Sutherland (soprano)

Rossini:Serbami ognor (from Semiramide)

Dame Joan Sutherland (soprano), Marilyn Horne (soprano)

Saint-Saëns:Mon cœur s'ouvre à ta voix (from Samson et Dalila)

Marilyn Horne (soprano)

Strauss, J, II:
Die Fledermaus

Dame Joan Sutherland (soprano), Judith Howarth (Adele), Nancy Gustafson (Rosalinde), Jochen Kowalski (Prince Orlofsky), Bonaventura Bottone (Alfredo), Louis Oley (Gabriel von Eisenstein), John Dobson (Dr Blind), Anthony Michaels-More (Dr Falke), Eric Garrett (Colonel Frank)

Verdi:
Parigi, o cara (from La Traviata)

Dame Joan Sutherland (soprano), Luciano Pavarotti (tenor)

D'amor sull'ali rosee (from Il Trovatore)

Dame Joan Sutherland (soprano)

Orchestra of the Royal Opera House, The Royal Opera Chorus, Richard Bonynge


----------



## Pugg

Mu desert Island recording :tiphat:


----------



## bejart

Leopold Kozeluch (1747-1818): Piano Sonata in F Major, Op.1, No.1

Jenny Soonjin Kim, piano


----------



## Pugg

bejart said:


> Leopold Kozeluch (1747-1818): Piano Sonata in F Major, Op.1, No.1
> 
> Jenny Soonjin Kim, piano


You always make me search for new and wonderful things/ 
Thank you for that :tiphat:


----------



## Pugg

​Mozart: Piano Concertos Nos. 20 & 21


----------



## Guest

This disc will shatter any illusions that Ohlsson is primarily a Beethoven and Chopin specialist! Wow, he plays some very intense pieces here, all of which make inordinate demands on the pianist, and the listener at times. The sound varies since it was recorded in different venues, but it all sounds very good.


----------



## EDaddy

http://postimage.org/app.php

Schubert Symphony No. 5 in B flat major, D. 485: II. Andante con moto
Schubert: The Complete Symphonies
JOS Van Immerseel; Anima Eterna Brugge

One of Schubert's more Mozartian andantes. Simply sublime.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Verdi: Luisa Miller*

_Montserrat Caballé _(Luisa), _Luciano Pavarotti_ (Rodolfo),_ Sherrill Milnes_ (Miller), Bonaldo Giaiotti (Walter), Richard Van Allan (Wurm), Anna Reynolds (Federica), Annette Céline (Laura), Fernando Pavarotti (Contadino)

London Opera Chorus & National Philharmonic Orchestra, _Peter Maag
_
Studio recording, 1975


----------



## elgar's ghost

ArtMusic said:


> A traditional, non-modern staging that makes sense. Much recommended.


Non-modern it may be, Artie, but the 19th century costumes are still anachronistic.


----------



## ShropshireMoose

Saint-Saens: Violin Concerto No.3 in B Minor, Op.61
Chausson: Poeme, Op.25 Nathan Milstein/Philharmonia Orchestra/Anatole Fistoulari
Saint-Saens: Introduction and Rondo Capriccioso, Op.28 Nathan Milstein/Concert Arts Orchestra/Walter Susskind

A little more for Milstein's birthday (yesterday), this was the first record of his that I bought, and very good it is too, it remains my favourite performance of Chausson's Poeme, quite the most atmospheric rendering that I've heard. An absolute delight!


----------



## Haydn man

No.6 for New Year morning
Said to have been written in a happy period in Mahler's life but this symphony is another emotional epic, full of wonderful themes.
Mahler certainly explores the full emotional range.
The LSO playing remains first class

Happy New Year to everyone


----------



## TurnaboutVox

Happy New Year to all on TC. I ended my year's listening with:

*Beethoven
String Quartets No. 15, Op. 132 and No. 16, Op. 135*
Talich Quartet [Caliope, 1979]










*
Bach, arr. R Simpson
The Art of Fugue*
Delme String Quartet [Hyperion, 1999]









*

Beethoven
Piano Sonata No. 29 in B-flat "Hammerklavier", Op. 106*
Alfred Brendel [Philips, 1972 - 6]


----------



## elgar's ghost

Happy New Year to one and all. More vocal works from J.S. Bach last night and this morning.

Funeral Cantata - _"Gottes Zeit ist die allerbeste Zeit"_ BWV106 (c. 1707/08), Cantata-Mourning Ode - _"Laß, Fürstin, laß noch einen Strahl"_ BWV198 (1727) and Cantata/Motet - _"O Jesu Christ, mein's Lebens Licht_ BWV118/231 (c. 1736/37):










Motet - _"Singet dem Herrn ein neues Lied"_ BWV225 (by 1727), Motet - _"Der Geist hilft unser Schwachheit auf"_ BWV226 (by 1729). Motet - _"Jesu, meine Freude"_ BWV227 (by 1723), Motet - _"Fürchte dich nicht"_ BWV228 (by 1726). Motet - _"Komm, Jesu, komm"_ BWV229 (By 1732) and Motet - _"Lobet den Herrn, alle Heiden"_ BWV230 (date unknown):










Mass in B-minor BWV232 (1730s-1749):








(cover shown without slipcase)


----------



## Dawood

Specifically I have no idea why the music exists and it's purpose but my ears aren't complaining. Two CDs and a DVD to boot.

Nice.


----------



## Biwa

Now watching and listening to Neujahrskonzert 2016 LIVE with the Wiener Philharmoniker 
conducted by Mariss Jansons.

:trp: HAPPY NEW YEAR!!! :cheers:


----------



## Jeff W

*In which it is New Years!*

Good morning TC from Albany! It's probably cold and gloomy outside but I don't care. I've got good music!









Starting off the New Year with Arcangelo Corelli's Opus 6 Concerto Grosso. Trevor Pinnock conducts the English Concert from the harpsichord.


----------



## PeteW

Of the countless recordings and performances of Mendelssohn's violin concerto, surely this live performance by Janine Jansen must be one of the very best. 
Outstanding, brought tears to my eyes.






Happy New Year


----------



## Pugg

​*Gounod: Symphonies 1 and 2*
Netherlands Chamber Orchestra
Gordan Nikolic


----------



## SiegendesLicht

Biwa said:


> Now watching and listening to Neujahrskonzert 2016 LIVE with the Wiener Philharmoniker
> conducted by Mariss Jansons.
> 
> :trp: HAPPY NEW YEAR!!! :cheers:


So am I! The haters of the Wiener Philarmoniker can think of it whatever they want.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

My first new disc of 2016:

*
Schubert
Wintereisse, D. 911*
Mark Padmore, Paul Lewis [Harmonia Mundi, 2009]

First impressions are good, very good in fact. Bleak and precise.


----------



## Jeff W

Biwa said:


> Now watching and listening to Neujahrskonzert 2016 LIVE with the Wiener Philharmoniker
> conducted by Mariss Jansons.
> 
> :trp: HAPPY NEW YEAR!!! :cheers:


How is this year's concert? I found last year's to be pretty underwhelming.


----------



## MrTortoise

Happy New Year TC!










Johann Sebastian Bach

The Art of the Fugue, BWV 1080

Emerson String Quartet


----------



## Pugg

*Scriabin*: Prometheus & Poème de l extase


----------



## Iean

Brahms on the first day of 2016:angel:


----------



## Pugg

​*Mozart; piano concertos 1-2-3-4
Murray Perahia *


----------



## johnnysc

Streaming on Spotify.....

Poulenc - Stabat Mater, Le Biches

Marlis Petersen

Radio-Sinfonieorchester Stuttgart/Stephane Deneve


----------



## Eramirez156

*First music of the New Year*

On a cold overcast morning, I thought some Sibelius would be in order.

*String Quartet in D minor, Op.56 "Voces Intimae"*
*Jean Sibelius*









*Griller Quartet*
_
1st violin: Sidney Griller
2nd violin:Jack O'Brian
viola: Philip Burton
violoncello: Colin Hampton_

Recorded 29 Setember - 25 October 1950
Decca LXT 2575


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Bruckner, Symphony No. 9*

Furtwangler's only recording of the 9th. Holy smokes.


----------



## pmsummer

*Christmas: Day 8.1, Das Narrenfest*










THE FEAST OF FOOLS
_La Fête des Fous - Das Narrenfest_
*New London Consort*
Philip Pickett - director

_L'Oiseau-Lyre_


----------



## Pugg

​
*Beethoven; Violin concerto*

_Heifetz/ Munch _


----------



## Jeff W

Pugg said:


> ​
> *Beethoven; Violin concerto*
> 
> _Heifetz/ Munch _


Mind if I join in and listen to this one too?









Only mine also has the Mendelssohn Violin Concerto to go with it.


----------



## Guest

I really enjoyed it listening to these preludes.A week ago I listened to Argerich but Ashkenazy plays them different (of course) and let the music more speak for itself.What a delight to be able to listen to different interpretations,not to compare them but as a discovery.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Gounod: Faust*

_Domingo/ Freni/ Ghiaurov/ Allen
George Pretre _conducting


----------



## Vasks

*Strauss, Jr - Overture to "Die Fledermaus" (Domingo/EMI)
Lanner - Styrian Dances (Alban Berg Quartet/EMI)
Offenbach - Les oiseaux dans la charmille from "Tales of Hoffmann" (Dessay/EMI)
Lumbye - Hesperus Waltz (Guth/Regis)
Suppe - Entr'acte to "Liebe zum Volke" (Pollack/Marco Polo)*


----------



## starthrower




----------



## TurnaboutVox

*Britten
Peter Grimes*
Jon Vickers, Heather Harper, Jonathan Summers etc.
Chorus and Orchestra of the Royal Opera House, Covent Garden, Sir Colin Davis
[Decca, 1978]

I don't often buy opera recordings, but was intrigued to hear Britten's most famous one as part of my attempt to get to grips with the work of this composer. Here's a libretto to cause controversy...


----------



## Blancrocher

Bach: Inventions (Gould)


----------



## bejart

Pugg said:


> You always make me search for new and wonderful things/
> Thank you for that :tiphat:


Pugg ---
Always glad to help.

To all, I wish the best for 2016, health, wealth and many happy hours with CM filling our ears ---

Johann Christian Hertel (1697-1754): Violin Sonata No.2 in C Major

Rachel Harris, violin -- Andrea C. Bauer, archlute -- Melanie Beck, cello -- Jennifer Harris, harpsichord


----------



## Grizzled Ghost

New Year's Day Concert 2008 / Wiener Philharmoniker, Georges Pretre









Playing this one for the eighth year in a row!


----------



## D Smith

Starting the new year off with Bach!

Bach BWV 1004-1006 Partitas and Sonata. Hilary Hahn










Bach: Violin Concerto No. 3. Alina Ibragimova; Jonathan Cohen: Arcangelo


----------



## Mahlerian

Bartók: Piano Concertos
Krystian Zimmerman, Chicago Symphony Orchestra
Leif Ove Andsnes, Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra
Hélène Grimaud, London Symphony Orchestra
All conducted by Boulez


----------



## johnnysc

Streaming on Spotify.....

Ravel - La Valse and other works

Boston Symphony/Munch


----------



## starthrower




----------



## atsizat




----------



## bejart

Louis Spohr (1784-1859): Concertante No.2 in B Minor, Op.88

Christian Frolich conducting the Rundfunk Sinfonieorchester Berlin -- Ulf Hoelscher and Gunhild Hoelscher, violins


----------



## MagneticGhost

Wagner: Tristan und Isolde
Karajan: Berlin Phil, Vickers et al.

I'm going through a Wagner phase again, since watching the first half of the Ring over christmas. To think I used to find his music impenetrable. I think someone must have slipped me a Wagner love potion on my 40th Birthday.


----------



## nbergeron

I tried listening to a recording of this played on an actual arpeggione and I must say it sounds much better on a cello.


----------



## starthrower

I don't understand French, but there's some great footage here.


----------



## bejart

Giuseppe Tartini (1692-1770): Violin Concerto in D Major, D.28

L'Arte dell'Arco -- Federico Guglielmo, violin


----------



## johnnysc

Vivaldi - Double Concertos

Isaac Stern, Jean-Pierre Rampal

Franz Liszt Chamber Orchestra/Janos Rolla


----------



## Eramirez156

*SS 02.01.16 - Shostakovich #9 A recording didn't remember having in the collection.*

*Symphony No. 9, Op.70*
*Dmitri Shostakovich*









*Russian State Symphony Orchestra*
*Valeri Poyansky*

This time *Dsch no.9* and *Lenny*









*Wiener Philharmoniker*
*Leonard Bernstein*


----------



## MrTortoise

For Saturday Symphony

Dmitri Shostakovich

Symphony No. 9 in E-flat

Moscow Philharmonic Orchestra
Kirill Kondrashin, cond.

Streamed from Spotify


----------



## jim prideaux

van Immerseel and Anima Eterna performing the 1st,3rd and 5th Symphonies of Schubert...


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1990, 1999.


----------



## Vaneyes

Sampling for* JC Bach* death day (1782).


----------



## Guest

Nørgård
Symphonies 4 and 5
Danish National Radio Symphony Orchestra

Spotify.

Definitely need to listen to more of this composer. I have some of his excellent SQs; these symphonies sound really fresh. Can I say fresh?


----------



## Biwa

dogen said:


> Nørgård
> Symphonies 4 and 5
> Danish National Radio Symphony Orchestra
> 
> Spotify.
> 
> Definitely need to listen more to this composer. I have some of his excellent SQs; these symphonies sound really fresh. *Can I say fresh?*


As long as it's not fresh "cheese" :lol:

This one is excellent, too.









Per Nørgård: 
Symphony No. 1 "Sinfonia austera" Op. 13 (1953-55 rev. 1956) 
Symphony No. 8 (2010-11)

Wiener Philharmoniker
Sakari Oramo


----------



## Guest

Biwa said:


> As long as it's not fresh "cheese" :lol:
> 
> This one is excellent, too.
> 
> View attachment 79712
> 
> 
> Per Nørgård:
> Symphony No. 1 "Sinfonia austera" Op. 13 (1953-55 rev. 1956)
> Symphony No. 8 (2010-11)
> 
> Wiener Philharmoniker
> Sakari Oramo


Thanks! Also considering his violin concerto, on a CD with Ligeti's VC.


----------



## starthrower

Just the Norgard pieces.


----------



## Guest

starthrower said:


> Just the Norgard pieces.


Sorry, what do you mean? (Seen I meant violin, not piano...d'uh)


----------



## ArtMusic

My favorite 20th century opera and also one of the greatest 20th century operas. Puccini's _Turandot_, done magnificently on traditional staging as it should.


----------



## KirbyH

Instead of a mighty handful, I have listened to a mighty arm full of music to kick of 2016:

































I started things off with Bernstein's overture to Candide. Now, I have sat through oh, at least a dozen performances of the wind band transcription of this piece (it was a favorite of the band directors at my university) and I was never terribly impressed until I heard Bernstein leading his own music with his own orchestra. I have to say that it's the fizziest five minutes of American classical music I've ever sat through - if only Bernstein had stuck to this instead of trying to make his symphonies happen.

The first symphony of 2016 - Prokofiev's 1st. Short, sweet, and laughing all the way to the end. I'm surprised that Karajan manages to have a sense of humor in this piece - Prokofiev is not the first composer I associate him with. Still, I think it's marvelous, and the Berlin Phil sounds unbuttoned enough that it almost sounds authentic.

Instead of Viennese waltzes, I listened to Ravel's Noble and Sentimental waltzes. Ravel is absolutely one of my favorite composers, and each one of these is a little gem - I hear here the founding influences for La valse. And to think, it started life as piano music. Jean Martinon and his Paris orchestra (can't remember if it's the Orchestre de Paris or the ORTF one) do it complete and total justice. That being said, if you ever spot this set, buy it up immediately. EMI was right to do a whole cycle of orchestral music with this orchestra and conductor.

One of the first classical CDs I ever owned was Erich Kunzel's Orchestral Spectacular, done up in Telarc's absolutely gorgeous, punch-you-in-the-throat sonics. I won't comment too much on the music itself - no doubt most everyone has heard these pops pieces. I will offer this though - the Cincinnati Pops are a wonderful orchestra. They have a beautiful, Germanic heft to their tone that could be straight out of the Rhineland, and Telarc is very much aware of that. I'm just mad that my old car radio ate my physical copy of this disc.

I have owned two or three different collections of Rossini overtures in my time, and have even played a couple in various bands. I am consistently surprised at just how much weight Rossini's orchestration carries, and Reiner with the CSO brings that heft to the fore. Nothing sounds routine or uninspired, just beautifully precise and crystalline. Kudos to the brass for playing civilized yet triumphant in that last glorious stretch of William Tell. Oh and if you want a masterclass in oboe playing, check out La scala di seta on this album - it's tremendous.

Now for the grandest music of all - Mahler's 1st, 2nd, and 9th symphonies.

Jurowski's Mahler 1 on the London Phil's house label is my favorite as of recent. Freshness and phrasing are evident in every single bar, down to the seldom-played Blumine. (I don't understand what all the fuss is about - I honestly don't find there to be much to this movement.) For a live performance it's extremely well recorded, not to mention that this is already a very good Mahler orchestra. We have Klaus Tennstedt to thank for that.

Long have I admired Rattle's Mahler 2nd from Berlin. I know it's a touch slower than many other recordings but the extra gravitas gives it a sort of stateliness that I believe is inherent in this music. It's astounding to hear the Berlin Phil play this score - a titanic orchestra for a titanic symphony. Just listen in the closing bars to the mighty combination of tuba/string basses/organ - absolutely wall-shaking. Rattle doesn't pull too many fast ones on us, leaving the interpretation at strong but not life changing - ah well, I'm mostly here for the Berliners.

Mahler's 9th man - talk about a farewell. Yes, I know, the 10th - but this is the supreme summit of Romanticism, for me at least. I don't listen to this work very often, just because it's so intensely emotional, and Abbado knows that too. The level of playing he gets from this orchestra is astounding, and they're with him for every bar. DG's sonics are strong for it being the Philharmonie, too but really, it's hard to talk about these mere details when the music is so... transcendent. I like that the applause was included, because it allows us to hear just how stunning this performance is - they sit there, silent, for nearly a full minute before they start to clap.

Now that, folks, is a once in a lifetime sort of event.

PS - I realize that some of the album art did not upload with the post, but I promise you that I did indeed listen.


----------



## starthrower

dogen said:


> Sorry, what do you mean?


Those are the pieces I'm listening to. I'm already very familiar with Liget's violin concerto.


----------



## MrTortoise

Dmitri Shoshtakovich

Symphony No. 9 in E-flat

Leonard Bernstein
New York Phil.










Symphony No. 4 in c minor

Mariinsky Orchestra
Valery Gergiev, cond.


----------



## Biwa

Jeff W said:


> How is this year's concert? I found last year's to be pretty underwhelming.


I liked it. Granted I was eating and drinking with family while watching it, so I wasn't giving it my full attention.  But, I enjoy Jansons's New Year concerts. Carl Michael Ziehrer's Weana Madln, op. 388 was charming with the whole orchestra whistling as mandolins. Along with the standards, Jansons is good at choosing pieces by Strauss and others that are rarely played by the Weiner Phil.


----------



## Guest

dogen said:


> Nørgård
> Symphonies 4 and 5
> Danish National Radio Symphony Orchestra
> 
> Spotify.
> 
> Definitely need to listen to more of this composer. I have some of his excellent SQs; these symphonies sound really fresh. Can I say fresh?


Yes, but not "moist."


----------



## Guest

Taking a (brief) break from piano recordings! Dark, semi-tonal works--relatively listenable.


----------



## starthrower

^^^
relatively listenable?

NP:






Give this one a listen if you like modern works. Good stuff!


----------



## tortkis

Johannes Ciconia / Guillaume Dufay: Chansons - Ensemble Fortuna (Aliud)









Listening to _Ce jour de l'an_ and other wonderful chansons.


----------



## bejart

Luigi Boccherini (1743-1805): String Quintet in G Minor, Op.27, No.5

La Magnifica Comunita : Enrico Casazza and Isabella Longo, violins -- Mario Paladin, viola -- Luigi Puxeddu and Leonardo Sapere, cellos


----------



## Balthazar

*Mozart ~ Piano Sonata No. 1 in C, K 279.* Mitsuko Uchida at the piano.

*Shostakovich ~ Symphony No. 9.* Mariss Jansons leads Oslo for SS.


----------



## Richannes Wrahms




----------



## Guest

starthrower said:


> ^^^
> relatively listenable?


Yes: Less than Beethoven, more than Xenakis.


----------



## Jeffrey Smith

(Re Dausgaard recording of Ligeti Violin Concerto)
What do you think of that performance of the Ligeti?


----------



## Pugg

*Tchaikovsky*:
Fantasia "Romeo and Juliet" (January 28, 1957 New York, St. George Hotel),
"Capriccio Italien" (February 16, 1960 New York, St. George Hotel),
"Francesca da Rimini" (New York October 31, 1960),
"Marche Slave" (January 21, 1963 New York, Philharmonic Hall)
New York Philharmonic


----------



## Mahlerian

*Schoenberg Klavierstucke*



KirbyH said:


> Jurowski's Mahler 1 on the London Phil's house label is my favorite as of recent. Freshness and phrasing are evident in every single bar, down to the seldom-played Blumine. (I don't understand what all the fuss is about - I honestly don't find there to be much to this movement.)


Yeah, me either. Mahler deleted the movement for good reason.

Schoenberg: Three Piano Pieces, op. 11
Maurizio Pollini









When will people come to experience the full range of passion and humanity contained in this music? I wish I knew.


----------



## Pugg

Jeff W said:


> Mind if I join in and listen to this one too?
> 
> View attachment 79693
> 
> 
> Only mine also has the Mendelssohn Violin Concerto to go with it.


Mine is from the enormous box,most of them just one work


----------



## starthrower

Kontrapunctus said:


> Yes: Less than Beethoven, more than Xenakis.


More than Beethoven at this point for my ears.

I watched this enlightening film earlier today. It contains some fascinating commentary in English from Stockhausen, Xenakis, and Varese's former student, professor Chou Wen-Chung, who prepared many of the scores used in the Chailly recordings.


----------



## Pugg

ArtMusic said:


> My favorite 20th century opera and also one of the greatest 20th century operas. Puccini's _Turandot_, done magnificently on traditional staging as it should.


There is a older one out there with Gena Dimitrova,(also Verona) try and find it, even more spectacular :tiphat:


----------



## Chronochromie

Mahler - Symphony No. 7

Michael Gielen/SWR Baden-Baden and Freiburg Symphony Orchestra









My (current) favorite Mahler symphony in my favorite recording of it.


----------



## Grizzled Ghost

Alfredo Casella: La donna serpente, etc / Francesco La Vecchia, Rome Symphony Orchestra


----------



## Pugg

​Leburn; Oboe Concerto's
bart Schneemann


----------



## brotagonist

I noticed this mentioned on another thread and I was intrigued:

Britten Prince of the Pagodas
Knussen / London Sinfonietta

I wasn't prepared for a piece of nearly two hours duration  so I'm not sure whether I will be able to listen to it entirely tonight. It sounds pretty good! It seems to alternate between a sort of Asiatic sound and an almost Shostakovian film music one.


----------



## Pugg

​
Our own much beloved Dutch nightingale; *Cristina Deutekom*
Disc 1


----------



## KenOC

Diabelli Variations, Igor Levit (in a triple-threat recording). A very very fine job with these! Playing on the radio.


----------



## tortkis

Anna Thorvaldsdottir: In the Light of Air - International Contemporary Ensemble (Sono Luminus)








In the Light of Air (2013/2014) for viola, cello, piano, harp, percussion & fixed electronics
Transitions (2014) for cello


----------



## Pugg

​* Beethoven*: Eroica Variations; Bagatelles Op.126


----------



## Haydn man

For this weeks SS
This is my first listen to this symphony and something of a surprise with the upbeat feel and for me straightforward structure in a traditional style. Perhaps even a lightweight work, but enjoyable nonetheless 
Having then read about the purpose of this work, to celebrate the victory over Nazi Germany, I can see why critical opinion was divided


----------



## Pugg

​
*Donizetti: Gabriella di Vergy
*
_and scenes from the 1826 version of the opera, with Eiddwen Harrhy (Gabriella) and Della Jones (Raoul de Coucy)_

Ludmilla Andrew (Gabriella), Christian du Plessis (Fayel), Maurice Arthur (Raoul de Coucy), John Tomlinson (Filippo II), Joan Davies (Almeide), John Winfield (Armando)

Royal Philharmonic Orchestra, Geoffrey Mitchell Choir, Alun Francis


----------



## EDaddy

http://postimage.org/

Frédéric Chopin - Nocturnes
Currently Nocturne #2 In A Flat, Op. 32
Fou Ts'omg - piano

Deeply moving account of Chopin's timeless works. Honestly don't know who
could possibly reach the heart of these pieces more profoundly or emotively.

Very highly recommended... if not fiercely so.


----------



## Guest

Kontrapunctus said:


> Yes, but not "moist."


Really? What about " dripping"?


----------



## DavidA

Rachmaninov Piano concerto 3

Horowitz / Mehta


----------



## Itullian

Aaron Copland: Appalachian Spring 
London Symphony Orchestra / Aaron Copland 
Sony 46559 
KUSC.ORG


----------



## Stirling

Beethoven SQ #1


----------



## DavidA

Bach Mass in B monir

Gardiner's new recording - radio


----------



## Pugg

​
* Ravel*: Daphnis Et Chloé: Suite No. 2
*Roussel*: Bacchus Et Ariade, Suite No. 2


----------



## Stirling

Beethoven SQ #2


----------



## Stirling

Beethoven SQ #3


----------



## Pugg

​
*Prokofiev* - Sinfonia Concertante

Crumb, G:Cello Sonata

Rotterdam Philharmonic Orchestra, Vassily Sinaisky

Tcherepnin:Suite for Solo Cello, Op. 76

_Pieter Wispelwey _(cello)


----------



## MrTortoise

Franz Schubert

Symphony No. 5 in B-flat, D.485
Symphony No. 9 in C 'The Great' D.944

Columbia Symphony Orchestra
Bruno Walter, cond.


----------



## Stirling

Beethoven SQ #4


----------



## elgar's ghost

Continuing with J.S. Bach last night and today.

Sonata for Viola de Gamba & Harpsichord no.1 in G BWV1027, no.2 in D BWV1028, no.3 in G-minor BWV1029, Sonata for Flute and Bass Continuo no.1 in D BWV1033, no.2 in E-minor BWV1034 and no.3 in E BWV1035:










Prelude and Fugue in C BWV547, Chorale-motet _"Gott Vater in Ewigkeit"_ BWV669, Chorale-motet _"Christe, aller Welt Trost"_ BWV670, Chorale-motet _"Gotte heilige Geist"_ BWV671, Trio Sonata no.3 in D-minor BWV527, Prelude and Fugue in E-minor BWV533, Choral Prelude _"Allein Gott in der Höh' sei Her"_ BWV662 and Prelude and Fugue in E-minor BWV548:










Seven Toccatas BWV910-916 and Goldberg Variations BWV988:


----------



## AClockworkOrange

*Gardner's Mendelssohn Survey: Volume 4*









I forgot I had this on preorder so it was a pleasant surprise when it dropped through my letterbox. I have really enjoyed Edward Gardner's previous instalments in his Mendelssohn series with the City of Birmingham Symphony Orchestra. This release continues to maintain the quality.

Jennifer Pike's performance in the Violin Concerto is excellent, one of the better performances I have heard - both Orchestra and soloist perform wonderfully.

The Incidental Music to 'A Midsummer Nights Dream' shines equally.

I'd say this disc captures the energy and spirit of Mendelssohn wonderfully. A very satisfying listen.


----------



## Pugg

​
Chopin - Journal Intime

Mazurka No. 41 in C sharp minor, Op. 63 No. 3

Ballade No. 1 in G minor, Op. 23

Mazurka No. 11 in E minor, Op. 17 No. 2

Mazurka No. 47 in A minor, Op. 68 No. 2

Fantasia in F minor, Op. 49

Nocturne No. 20 in C sharp minor, Op. post.

Mazurka No. 6 in A minor, Op. 7 No. 2

Ballade No. 2 in F major, Op. 38

Mazurka No. 13 in A minor, Op. 17 No. 4

Largo, Prelude Op. 28 No. 4

Écossaises (3), Op. 72 No. 3

Contredanse in G flat major, KKAnh.Ia/4

Impromptu No. 4 in C sharp minor, Op. 66 'Fantaisie-Impromptu'

Nocturne No. 2 in E flat major, Op. 9 No. 2

*Alexandre Tharaud (piano)*


----------



## Stirling

Beethoven SQ #5


----------



## pmsummer

*Christmas: Day 9.1*










WEIHNACHTSHISTORIE
_Weihnachtshistorie: Historia der Freuden- und Gnadenreichen Geburth SWV 435
Meine Seele erhebt den Herren SWV 344
Die Sieben Worte unseres lieben Erlösers und Seligmachers Jesu Christi SWV 478_
*Heinrich Schütz*
Musicalische Compagney

_DGM _


----------



## Jeff W

*In which there is the Saturday Symphony*

Good morning TC! It is Saturday, so it is time for the Saturday Symphony!









Listening to Dmitri Shostakovich's two Piano Concertos and the Symphony No. 9. Peter Jablonski (Concerto No. 1) and Cristina Ortiz (Concerto No. 2) play piano while Vladimir Ashkenazy conducts the Royal Philharmonic Orchestra.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Bruch; Violin concerto*
Kyung Wha Chung


----------



## bejart

Jan Dismas Zelenka (1679-1745): Trio Sonata No.4 in G Minor

Jana Brozkova and Vojtech Jouza, oboes -- Vaclav Hoskovec, double bass -- Jaroslav Kubita, bassoon -- F.X. Thuri, harpsichord


----------



## Manxfeeder

Stirling said:


> Beethoven SQ #5 [/QUOTE]
> Hmm, SQ Nos. 1 through 5. I like where this is going.


----------



## Manxfeeder

Pugg said:


> * Ravel*: Daphnis Et Chloé: Suite No. 2
> *Roussel*: Bacchus Et Ariade, Suite No. 2​




The Martinon set has been calling to me, and I'm trying to ignore it; I already have his Debussy and Ravel recordings. Do you like it so far?​


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Bruckner, Symphony No. 6*

This is my second listen to Inbal's 6th. I'm into the second movement. So far, it's holding my attention; he pauses for little details but doesn't dawdle to the point of distraction.


----------



## Vasks

*Wallace - Overture to "Lurline" (Bonynge/Somm)
Parry - From Death to Life (Boughton/Nimbus)
Elgar - The Sanguine Fan (Lloyd-Jones/Naxos)*


----------



## brotagonist

I had never heard of this before (just spotted it on the YT sideboard):

Boulez Figures, Doubles, Prismes
Boulez/BBCSO


----------



## Pugg

Manxfeeder said:


> The Martinon set has been calling to me, and I'm trying to ignore it; I already have his Debussy and Ravel recordings. Do you like it so far?


Do not ignore it, worth every $ cent.
http://www.amazon.com/Jean-Martinon...d=1451750593&sr=1-2&keywords=martinon+box+set

I regular play one of the discs , highly recommended :tiphat:


----------



## Pugg

​
*Thomas: Hamlet*
_Dame Joan Sutherland/, Sherrill Milnes , et al.
Richard Bonynge_ conducting


----------



## Manxfeeder

Pugg said:


> Do not ignore it, worth every $ cent.
> http://www.amazon.com/Jean-Martinon...d=1451750593&sr=1-2&keywords=martinon+box+set
> 
> I regular play one of the discs , highly recommended :tiphat:


The devil on my left shoulder is saying, "Did you hear that?"


----------



## brotagonist

Rihm Sub-Kontur
[no performers indicated]

Someone said, on a thread yesterday, that Rihm was the continuation of the German classical tradition, I believe. Why not give him some more listens, then?


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Bartok, The Miraculous Mandarin*

Sampling this on Spotify. So far, wow, played crisp and wild.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*John Luther Adams, In the White Silence, Letter E*

This is my introduction to John Luther Adams. As they say in Sesame Street, Today's introduction is brought by the Letter E.


----------



## Blancrocher

Beethoven: Piano Sonatas 7-14 (Gulda)


----------



## Schubussy

Max Richter - The Blue Notebooks








A bit disappointed with this. The spoken word bits are annoying.


----------



## brotagonist

The enthusiasm for Rihm's SQs has not gone unnoticed! Admittedly, I have slurped with a shallow spoon, while getting my breakfast ready, but it's a start 

Rihm String Quartet 3 'Im Innersten'
[no performers indicated]


----------



## Grizzled Ghost

A la francaise - music for saxophone and piano / Delangle and Delangle


----------



## brotagonist

Oh, YT is devilish! Another sidetrack 

Schreker Kleine Suite für Orchester
Ratjen/RSO Berlin


----------



## starthrower

brotagonist said:


> The enthusiasm for Rihm's SQs has not gone unnoticed! Admittedly, I have slurped with a shallow spoon, while getting my breakfast ready, but it's a start
> 
> Rihm String Quartet 3 'Im Innersten'
> [no performers indicated]


If you look down on the page you'll see Minguet Quartett. I bought the CD from Presto Classical. I couldn't find it anywhere else. The other quartet CDs are available cheaper from Importcds. But Rihm's 3rd quartet is a monumental work! This guy is a freakin' genius! The stuff he was writing as a teenager is mind boggling!


----------



## johnnysc

Haydn - Symphony No. 94

Vienna Philharmonic/Bernstein


----------



## brotagonist

Sat'Sin'

DSCH Sinfonie Nr. 9
Bernstein/Wiener Philharmoniker

According to Bernstein, Shostakovich's most Haydnesque symphony: I'm loving it!


----------



## starthrower

I've been collecting the Rihm series on Hanssler. This is the latest one I picked up.


----------



## Sloe

It is Saturday evening and that means usually opera on radio so now I am listening to a recording of a performance of Gioacchino Rossini´s _"Willhelm Tell"_ from Geneve.

http://www.geneveopera.ch/production_301


----------



## Stirling

Beethoven SQ #6


----------



## elgar's ghost

Still with J.S. Bach - all solo works tonight.

Italian Concerto in F BWV971, Chromatic Fantasy in D-minor BWV903a, Fantasy in G-minor BWV917, Fantasy in C-minor BWV919, Fantasy & Fugue in C-minor BWV906, Fugue in B-minor on a theme by T. Albinoni BWV951 and Fugue in A on a theme by T. Albinoni BWV950:










Toccata, Adagio & Fugue in C BWV564, Trio Sonata in E-flat BWV525, 8 Little Preludes & Fugues BWV553-560, Chorale - _"Aus tiefer Not schrei'ich zu dir"_ BWV686 and Prelude & Fugue in D BWV532:










Three Sonatas and three Partitas for solo violin BWV1001-1006:








(same sleeve art but on Philips, not Decca)


----------



## bejart

Friedrich Hartmann Graf (1727-1795): Flute Concerto in G Major

Johannes Moesus conducting the Sudwestdeutsches Kammerorchester Pforzhiem -- Gaby Pas-Van Riet, flute


----------



## Cosmos

The 6 Concertos for the Margrave of Brandenburg-Schwedt


----------



## Stirling

Beethoven SQ #7


----------



## brotagonist

I couldn't resist it  Bernstein knows Shostakovich! This is amusing and delightful:

LB discusses Shostakovich's Ninth Symphony

It's time to relisten :lol:


----------



## Grizzled Ghost

Bavouzet plays Debussy and Ravel piano concertos, plus some solo piano from Massenet:









Update: Sorry, but I just don't like the Debussy. The other stuff is nice though.


----------



## Haydn man

On to No.7 today in my continuing Mahler exodus
Another epic work but essentially to me it feels positive and uplifting
The recording and playing standards remain high


----------



## KenOC

Bottesini: Bull Fiddle Concerto in B minor. An enjoyable and engaging work.


----------



## Scififan

Beethoven's String Quartet Op 18/5 in A major has quite a bit going for it. Best of all is a very beautiful third movement. I was listening to the recording by the Endellion Quartet.


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1985/6. Essential.


----------



## Vaneyes

For *Goldmark* death day (1915).


----------



## brotagonist

CPE Bach is a composer I want to explore :tiphat: I have only heard the 4 Symphonies Wq 183:1-4.

In the meantime, I am indulging in:









Roberto Gerhard Symphony 4 ; Violin Concerto
Colin Davis / BBCSO


----------



## opus55

Handel: Jephtha

1751 oratorio


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Delius, Violin Concerto, Song of the High Hills, Over the Hills and Far Away*


----------



## Chronochromie

Grizzled Ghost said:


> Bavouzet plays Debussy and Ravel piano concertos, plus some solo piano from Massenet:
> 
> View attachment 79731
> 
> 
> Update: Sorry, but I just don't like Debussy. The other stuff is nice though.


That's a very early Debussy work...


----------



## atsizat

Composed by Ennio Morricone in 1967


----------



## Eramirez156

*Дмитрий Шостакович / Кирилл Кондрашин*

*Symphony No.9 in E Flat Major, Op.70*
*Dmitri Shostakovich*









*Moscow Philharmonic Orchestra*
*Kirill Kondrashin *

_Recorded: March 20, 1965_


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1960, 1972.


----------



## Grizzled Ghost

brotagonist said:


> I couldn't resist it  Bernstein knows Shostakovich! This is amusing and delightful:
> 
> LB discusses Shostakovich's Ninth Symphony
> 
> It's time to relisten :lol:


Thanks for this link. It inspired me to get and listen to this:

View attachment 79736


Thanks for helping me to spend my money!

BTW - I wasn't convinced by Bernstein's claim the DS was thumbing his nose at expectations associated with composing a 9th symphony. That symphony is all about triumphant Stalinism and trying to survive it. When you're living in hell, you've got bigger things to worry about than writer's block.


----------



## Stirling

Beethoven - SQ #8


----------



## DavidA

Rachmaninov Sonata 2 / Van Cliburn


----------



## Stirling

Beethoven - SQ #9


----------



## tortkis

J. S. Bach: Goldberg Variations (Brilliant Classics)








disc 1: Pieter-Jan Belder (harpsichord) - brilliant & fluent
disc 2: Yuan Sheng (piano) - not heard yet
disc 3: Elena Barshai (organ) - variations played in wide variety of moods: soleman, atmospheric, lovely, ... this is very good and interesting.
disc 4: Amati String Trio (violin, viola, cello) - elegant & soothing


----------



## Eramirez156

from the *Decca Sound Mono* box set

*SYMPHONY No.6 "THE PASTORAL"*
*Ludwig van Beethoven*









*The London Philharmonic Orchestra*
*Erich Kleiber*

_Decca LXT 2587_


----------



## ribonucleic

Scarlatti - The Keyboard Sonatas, Scott Ross (harpsichord)



> Before his death in 1989 at the age of 38, US-born harpsichordist Scott Ross had not only recorded the entire keyboard works of Couperin and Rameau, but also completed the first ever survey of Domenico Scarlatti's keyboard sonatas - all 555 of them.
> 
> Recorded in 1984 and 1985 and originally broadcast on Radio France, Ross's Scarlatti performances were issued by Erato as a hugely expensive set in the 1990s, before being reissued a decade later at a more realistic price. Having the box back in circulation now puts one of the most extraordinary achievements on disc in the last quarter-century back in the spotlight. Ideas about performing 18th-century keyboard music may change regularly, and more recent interpreters often allow themselves more expressive freedom than Ross did, but these performances still seem ageless, never stiff or routine. Wherever you dip into them, the sense of stylishness, energy and, especially, Ross's affection for Scarlatti's boundless harmonic and rhythmic imagination is obvious. It's a constant, almost inexhaustible joy. - The Guardian


----------



## Grizzled Ghost

Piano Español / Jorge Frederico Osorio (Cedille)


----------



## D Smith

For Saturday Symphony. Shostakovich Symphony No. 9 Barshai. Once I got over expecting something like the 8th or 10th I enjoyed this work much better. To quote Shostakovich; it's a "joyful little piece." Barshai and the WDR Symphony do a fine job.


----------



## Guest

Does this count...
I've just watched a long BBC documentary called Leningrad & The Orchestra that defied Hitler.
Essentially it was about Shostakovich's 7th Symphony.


----------



## Guest

Stockhausen
Kontacte
Spotify


----------



## Vaneyes

HvK's mighty *Brahms* 4, recorded 1963.


----------



## Vaneyes

Grizzled Ghost said:


> Piano Español / Jorge Frederico Osorio (Cedille)
> 
> View attachment 79743


That dog's stoned, get 'im to a vet.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Beethoven, Symphony No. 5*


----------



## Vaneyes

*Elgar* Cello Concerto with du Pre/Barbirolli, on nearly everyone's short-list of greatest recs. Recorded 1965 at Kingsway Hall, London. Recording Engineer: Christopher Parker. Sidenote: I've always thought Robert Cohen's youthful performance with del Mar deserves more recognition.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

dogen said:


> Does this count...
> I've just watched a long BBC documentary called Leningrad & The Orchestra that defied Hitler.
> Essentially it was about Shostakovich's 7th Symphony.


I also watched this. It wasn't at all bad, was it?

Today's listening, rounded up:
*
Mozart
Horn Concertos Nos. 1 - 4*
Anthony Halstead; Academy of Ancient Music, Christopher Hogwood
[Decca, 1994]










*
Schubert
Winterreise, D. 911*
Mark Padmore, Paul Lewis [HM, 2009]

I've heard this new disc through thrice now - it just gets better with familiarity. I can see it might join my desert island list!










*Stravinsky
Boulez conducts Stravinsky
Ebony Concerto
Three pieces for Clarinet solo
Concertino for String Quartet
Eight Instrumental Miniatures, for Fifteen Players
Concerto "Dumbarton Oaks" in E flat major for Chamber Orchestra
Élégie pour alto seul
Epitaphium for Flute, Clarinet and Harp
Double Canon for String Quartet*
Boulez, Ensemble InterContemporain [DG, 2010]










*Hindemith
Sonata for Viola and Piano, op.11 No. 4 (1919)
Sonata for Viola and Piano, op.25 No. 4 (1922)
Sonata for Viola and Piano (1939)*
Kim Kashkashian, viola; Robert Levin, piano [ECM, 1988]










*
Hindemith
String Quartets: No. 2 in F minor, Op. 10 & No. 3 in C major, Op. 16*
Amar Quartet [Naxos, 2012]


----------



## MrTortoise

Johann Sebastian Bach

Cantata No. 54 'Widerstehe doch der Sünde'
Cantata No. 161 'Komm, du süsse Todesstunde'
Cantata No. 208 'Was mir behagt, ist nur die muntre Jagd'

Andreas Scholl, alto (No. 54)
Elisabeth Von Magnus, alto; Paul Agnew, tenor (No. 161)
Barbara Schlick, soprano; Elisabeth Von Magnus, alto; Paul Agnew, tenor; Klaus Mertens, bass (No. 208)
Amsterdam Baroque Orchestra & Choir
Ton Koopman, cond.


----------



## Stirling

Offenbach "Orphée aux enfers" Overture
On PBS NYP


----------



## Guest

I have the SACD version--wonderful playing and sound.


----------



## bejart

Hyacinthe Jadin (1776-1800): String Quartet in C Major, Op.3, No.1

Quatour Mosaiques: Erich Hobarth and Andrea Bischof, violins -- Anita Mitterer, viola -- Christophe Coin, cello


----------



## Mahlerian

_Saturday Symphony:_
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 9 in E-flat
WDR Symphony Orchestra, cond. Barshai









Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 3 in C minor, No. 4 in G
Murray Perahia, Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra, cond. Haitink


----------



## ribonucleic

Saint-Saëns Violin Sonata No. 1 in D minor, op. 75 - Midori (violin), Robert McDonald (piano)

Marvelous music, exquisitely played, finely recorded.


----------



## Pugg

​
HAYDN Sonata, Hob.XVI:44
CHOPIN Ballade No.3


----------



## Becca

An evening with Barbara Hannigan and the Berlin Philharmonic

Hans Werner Henze - Being Beauteous - Simon Rattle Conductor
William Walton - Facade - Simon Rattle - Speaker and Conductor; Barbara Hannigan - Soprano and Conductor
Henri Dutilleux - Correspondances for Soprano and Orchestra - Simon Rattle Conductor
Hans Abrahamson - Let Me Tell You - Andris Nelsons Conductor

This is the first time that I have heard the Dutilleux and I am very intrigued, it will definitely get more hearings.
And yes, Rattle was the soloist!!


----------



## Pugg

​
*Gounod: St Cecilia Mass*

Irmgard Seefried, Gerhard Stolze & Hermann Uhde

Tschechischer Sängerchor Prag & Tschechische Philharmonie, Igor Markevitch


----------



## Arsakes

*Ralph Vaughan Williams*' Symphonies No.1-9

The 1st symphony is one of the few English Choral/Opera I like. The 2nd and the 7th are the best. The 8th is kinda humorous. The rest are just good but not memorable. Maybe I need to listen more times to them.

Also
*Alexander Glazunov*'s Symphonies No.6-9

Number 9 is kinda wasted because it's unfinished. I can feel the over-maturity of it. The 6th and 7th are very good too.


----------



## Pugg

​
Mein Wien
My Vienna

Fahrbach (senior):Rastlos, Op. 295

Lanner:Steyrische Tänze, Op. 165

Mozart:Clarinet Concerto in A major, K622

Mozarteumorchester, Paul Goodwin

Ottensamer:Improvisation

Schubert:Ständchen 'Leise flehen meine Lieder', D957 No. 4

Schubert of Dresden Jr.ie Biene, Op. 13 No. 9

Strauss, Josef:Auf Ferienreisen - Polka schnell, Op. 133

*Daniel Ottensame*r (clarinet)


----------



## Pugg

​
Strauss, Vier letzte Lieder
*Renée Fleming* (soprano)

Befreit, Op. 39 No. 4
Muttertändelei, Op. 43 No. 2
Wiegenlied, Op. 41 No. 1
Waldseligkeit, Op. 49 No. 1
Cäcilie, Op. 27 No. 2
Der Rosenkavalier - Suite

Houston Symphony Orchestra, Christoph Eschenbach


----------



## Haydn man

Coming towards the end of my Mahler set with No.8 today
This was recorded in St Paul's Cathedral with consequent problems with the acoustic. There is definite reverbaration as you would expect and at times the massed voices overpower the orchestra.


----------



## Guest

TurnaboutVox said:


> I also watched this. It wasn't at all bad, was it?


It was indeed interesting (and grim). How anyone managed to sustain a creative career under such duress is quite incredible.


----------



## EDaddy

http://postimage.org/

Berlioz - Requiem
Munch & the BSO


----------



## Pugg

​*Massenet: Thaïs*

_Renée Fleming_ (Thaïs), _Thomas Hampson _(Athanael), Giuseppe Sabbatini (Nicias), Estefano Palatchi (Palemon)

Orchestre National Bordeaux Aquitaine, Yves Abel:tiphat:


----------



## MrTortoise

Thomas Tallis

Spem In Alium
Mass 'Salve intemerata'
With all our heart
Discomfort them, O Lord
I call and cry to thee, O Lord

Oxford Camerata
Jeremy Summerly, cond.


----------



## Haydn man

Decided to listen on and finish with No.9 this morning
What a symphony, the final movement is just incredibly emotional
Gergiev again divides the critics with his timings but the LSO continue to shine
I shall complete the set with the single movement of No.10 later today


----------



## Pugg

​
*Schubert*: 4 Impromptus, D.899; 4 Impromptus, D.935 (analogue)


----------



## Taggart

A joyful fountain of beauty. Ideal music to start a new year.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Turning my attention to some of J.S. Bach's concerti today. Performances by ASMF/Marriner or ECO/Leppard.

Concerto for 2 Harpsichords, Strings & Continuo no.1 in C-minor BWV1060, no.2 in C BWV1061, no.3 in C-minor BWV1062, Concerto for 3 Harpsichords, Strings & Continuo on.1 in D-minor BWV1063, no.2 in C BWV1064, Concerto for 4 Harpsichords, Strings & Continuo in A-minor BWV1065, Violin Concerto no.1 in A-minor BWV1041, no.2 in E BWV1042, Concerto for 2 Violins, Strings & Continuo in D-minor BWV1043 and Concerto for Flute, Violin, Harpsichord & Strings in A-minor BWV1044.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Verdi/ Puccini/ Muzio*; _String quartets.
Hagen Quartet _


----------



## Blancrocher

Handel: Keyboard Suites (Jarrett)


----------



## Badinerie

Great fun Stephanie D Oustrac wearing not much at all and wonderfull music too!


----------



## Pugg

​*Ian Bostridge* sings_ Noel Coward_


----------



## MrTortoise

Johann Sebastian Bach

Cantata No. 198 'Lass, Fürstin, lass noch einen Strahl'
Cantata No. 215 'Preise dein Glücke, gesegnetes Sachsen'

Lisa Lasson, soprano (198); Els Bongers, soprano (215); Elisabeth Von Magnus, alto; Paul Agnew, tenor; Klaus Mertens, bass
Amsterdam Baroque Orchestra & Choir
Ton Koopman, cond.


----------



## bejart

Francesco Barsanti (ca.1690-1772): Flute Sonata in C Minor, Op.1, No.4

Arcadia: Christoph Ehrsam, flute -- Eunice Brandao, viola da gamba -- Attilio Cremosi, harpsichord


----------



## jim prideaux

dogen said:


> Does this count...
> I've just watched a long BBC documentary called Leningrad & The Orchestra that defied Hitler.
> Essentially it was about Shostakovich's 7th Symphony.


excellent programme-why are programmes of this quality so infrequent?


----------



## Guest

Pugg said:


> ​
> Mein Wien
> My Vienna
> 
> Fahrbach (senior):Rastlos, Op. 295
> 
> Lanner:Steyrische Tänze, Op. 165
> 
> Mozart:Clarinet Concerto in A major, K622
> 
> Mozarteumorchester, Paul Goodwin
> 
> Ottensamer:Improvisation
> 
> Schubert:Ständchen 'Leise flehen meine Lieder', D957 No. 4
> 
> Schubert of Dresden Jr.ie Biene, Op. 13 No. 9
> 
> Strauss, Josef:Auf Ferienreisen - Polka schnell, Op. 133
> 
> *Daniel Ottensame*r (clarinet)


Great clarinet player!


----------



## Iean

Bizet on a cold, Sunday night:angel:


----------



## Guest

Iean said:


> View attachment 79766
> 
> 
> Bizet on a cold, Sunday night:angel:


And a very fine recording too!:angel:


----------



## Pugg

​
*Menselssohn*: Symphonie Nr. 3 und Nr. 4
Abbado/ LSO (1968)


----------



## Guest

Malor me bat

(Ockeghem, arr. Knox)

Performed by Garth Knox (ex-Arditti) on viola d'amore.

Breath-takingly good to my ears. I need to follow this up!

(Just heard on BBC Radio 3)


----------



## Jeff W

*In which Sunday is Bach day!*

Good morning TC from cold, overcast Albany! Sunday always strikes me as a good day to listen to the music of J. S. Bach and his sons.















Listening to the Keyboard Concertos by J. S. Bach. Murray Perahia plays the piano and conducts the Academy of St. Martin in the Fields. Modern instruments but still very very good.


----------



## Guest

dogen said:


> I need to follow this up!


Hyper-ventilating update: Knox has an album feauturing pieces by Grisey, Haas, Murail and Scelsi!!!! ...called Spectral Viola...


----------



## Guest

I just listened to this piece,and it is so wonderful to play it yourself.It takes first of all a very good "soutien de souffle" or breath support.It is the Brother o Daniel Ottensammer.


----------



## Vasks

*Vivaldi - Overture to "La verita in cimento" (Scimone/Apex)
Castello - Sonati #8, 13 & 17 from "Sonate concertante, in stil moderno..." pub.1629 (His Majestys Sagbutts & Cornetts/Hyperion)*


----------



## Guest

Grisey, Haas et al.

Garth Knox
Spectral Viola

Spotify


----------



## johnnysc

Streaming on Spotify.....

Palestrina - Music for the Christmas Season

Chicago a cappella


----------



## Pugg

​
*Generali: Adelina*
Melodramma sentimentale di Gaetano Rossi in One Act. 
New Edition by Maria Chiara Bertieri

Dušica Bijelić (soprano), Silvia Beltrami (mezzo-soprano), Gustavo Quaresma Ramos (tenor), Gabriele Nani (baritone), Elier Muñoz (baritone), Ugo Rabec (bass), Eliseo Castrignanò (fortepiano)

Virtuosi Brunensis, Giovanni Battista Rigon


----------



## ribonucleic

Pugg said:


> ​


_Mad Clarinet: Fury Road_


----------



## bejart

Franz Benda (1709-1786): Violin Concerto in E Flat

Roman Patocka on violin with the Prague Chamber Orchestra


----------



## starthrower

This one, and no.2 are the symphonies I seem to reach for lately.


----------



## Open Lane

Charles wuorinen - genesis. I've been itching to get this disc since first hearing clips years ago. Just putting it on now. Herrreee it goesss


----------



## Mahlerian

Ligeti: Horn Trio
Saschko Gawriloff, Marie-Luise Neunnecker, Pierre-Laurent Aimard









Bartók: Four Orchestral Pieces, Concerto for Orchestra
Chicago Symphony Orchestra, cond. Boulez


----------



## Stirling

Beethoven - SQ #10


----------



## Guest

Jeff W said:


> Good morning TC from cold, overcast Albany! Sunday always strikes me as a good day to listen to the music of J. S. Bach and his sons.
> 
> View attachment 79767
> View attachment 79768
> 
> 
> Listening to the Keyboard Concertos by J. S. Bach. Murray Perahia plays the piano and conducts the Academy of St. Martin in the Fields. Modern instruments but still very very good.


Some might argue that it's the modern instruments that make them "very very good"!


----------



## Stirling

Which Albany?

Beethoven SQ #11


----------



## Grizzled Ghost

Malipiero: Impressioni dal Vero; Pause del silenzio:

This is a weird album cover:









This one is only a little better:









Anyway, the music is intriguing.


----------



## Stirling

Beethoven SQ #12


----------



## bejart

George Onslow (1784-1853): String Quartet in B Flat, Op.4, No.1

Mandelring Quartet: Sebastian Schmidt and Nanette Schmidt, violins -- Michael Scheitzbach, viola -- Bernhard Schmidt, cello


----------



## Jeff W

Kontrapunctus said:


> Some might argue that it's the modern instruments that make them "very very good"!


Period instruments. Modern instruments. I like them both just so long as the playing is good.



Stirling said:


> Which Albany?


New York


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1973 - '80 at Salle Wagram, Paris. Recording Engineer: Paul Vavasseur.


----------



## MrTortoise

dogen said:


> Hyper-ventilating update: Knox has an album feauturing pieces by Grisey, Haas, Murail and Scelsi!!!! ...called Spectral Viola...


...hands dogen a paper bag... steady, we need you to make more discoveries like this


----------



## ribonucleic

Busoni - Fantasia contrappuntistica, K 256 (John Ogdon, piano)



> John Ogdon's superb performance, however, excels even Petri in its concentration and intellectual grasp, just as it surpasses Madge in its huge range of expression, keyboard colour and virtuoso pianism.
> 
> Busoni prefaced his score with the cross-section of an imaginary building (a nave with portico, two triple-arched transepts and a great domed chancel) as an architectural analogy for the massive structure of the piece. That structure has never been clearer than in Ogdon's hands: it is a performance so powerfully culminatory that one can almost imagine it being recorded in a single 'take' and the inevitable side-break (after the third of the first three linked fugues) comes as quite a severe shock. The function of Busoni's grand edifice, however, is not only to stand as a monument to Bach and as a summa of Busoni's own contrapuntal and pianistic practice, it is also a huge basilica in which Bach and Beethoven and Liszt can meet compatibly (and can perhaps even observe Schoenberg approaching the outer portico). Ogdon's comprehension of this idealistic synthesis and coexistence of styles, his ability to emphasize both the Fantasia's disparity and its unity, is perhaps the most praiseworthy (and the most deeply Busonian) aspect of this remarkable performance. - Gramophone


What an evil-looking album cover!


----------



## starthrower

I decided to Bruckner today. I'm not a huge fan. These symphonies have their moments, but there's a lot of hot air to wade through to get to some musical meat.


----------



## bejart

Jan Vanhal (1739-1813): Sinfonia Cassation in D Major, Bryan D19

Riyuko Matsui leading the Haydn Sinfonietta Tokyo


----------



## AClockworkOrange

*Beethoven's Ninth - Hogwood & AofAM*

Link: 




Well, here is something I didn't think would happen. A historically informed performance of Beethoven's Ninth which I actually like.

Harnoncourt's Ninth with the Chamber Orchestra of Europe did nothing for me, neither did Immerseel whose Beethoven really disappointed me following his superlative Schubert. Previous attempts to listen to Chailly's cycle have also proven not to be my taste.

The closest I have come to liking a HIP Ninth previously is Bruggen.

Where Christopher Hogwood succeeds I suppose is the combination of orchestral balance, a tempo which is not supercharged and the quality of the recording is excellent.

It won't be displacing Furtwangler or Fricsay et al. but I am most pleasantly surprised.

Whether this applies to the rest of the cycle I cannot say - I have not heard it but this is one recommendation from YouTube I am glad I clicked on.


----------



## DavidA

ribonucleic said:


> View attachment 79774
> 
> 
> Busoni - Fantasia contrappuntistica, K 256 (John Ogdon, piano)
> 
> What an evil-looking album cover!


Great performance. Was this recorded before or after his breakdown?


----------



## George O

Robert Schumann (1810-1856): Three Romances, op 94

Benjamin Britten (1913-1976): Six Metamorphoses after Ovid, op 49

Camille Saint-Saëns (1835-1921): Sonata for Oboe, op 166

Emile Paladilhe (1844-1926): Solo de Concert

John Mack, oboe
Eunice Podis, piano

on Telarc (Cleveland, Ohio; record made in Holland), from 1977

5 stars


----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest

DavidA said:


> Great performance. Was this recorded before or after his breakdown?


It was recorded after. While not note-perfect, few can match his demonic intensity.


----------



## starthrower




----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1983 at Watford Town Hall. Recording Engineer: Mike Clements.


----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## cwarchc

Stockhausen Hymnen

Streamed from BBC radio 3
They broadcast it on Jan 1st


----------



## Chronochromie

starthrower said:


>


WTF is up with the length...Oh, right, Celibidache.


----------



## elgar's ghost

More orchestral works by J.S. Bach - ASMF/Sir Neville Marriner (suites) and Iona Brown (concerti).

Concerto for Oboe, Strings & Continuo no.1 in F BWV1053, no.2 in D-minor BWV1059, Concerto for Oboe d'amour, Strings & Continuo in A BWV1055, Orchestral Suites - no.1 in C BWV1066, no.2 in B-minor BWV1067, no.3 in D BWV1068 and no. 4 in D BWV1069:


----------



## jim prideaux

Myaskovsky-Symphony no. 17-Svetlanov and the USSR State S.O.


----------



## ribonucleic

DavidA said:


> Great performance. Was this recorded before or after his breakdown?


According to the Ogdon Foundation, it was recorded in November 1985.


----------



## Chronochromie

AClockworkOrange said:


> Link:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, here is something I didn't think would happen. A historically informed performance of Beethoven's Ninth which I actually like.
> 
> Harnoncourt's Ninth with the Chamber Orchestra of Europe did nothing for me, neither did Immerseel whose Beethoven really disappointed me following his superlative Schubert. Previous attempts to listen to Chailly's cycle have also proven not to be my taste.
> 
> The closest I have come to liking a HIP Ninth previously is Bruggen.
> 
> Where Christopher Hogwood succeeds I suppose is the combination of orchestral balance, a tempo which is not supercharged and the quality of the recording is excellent.
> 
> It won't be displacing Furtwangler or Fricsay et al. but I am most pleasantly surprised.
> 
> Whether this applies to the rest of the cycle I cannot say - I have not heard it but this is one recommendation from YouTube I am glad I clicked on.


Have you tried Gardiner's 9th?


----------



## starthrower

Chronochromie said:


> WTF is up with the length...Oh, right, Celibidache.


I'm gonna go with Boulez next.


----------



## omega

*Brahms*
_Symphony No.4_
Claudio Abbado | Berliner Philharmoniker


----------



## Mahlerian

Janáček: Sinfonietta, Taras Bulba
Vienna Philharmonic Orchestra, cond. Mackerras









Schmidt: Symphony No. 2 in E-flat
Malmö Symphony Orchestra, cond. Sinaisky


----------



## ArtMusic




----------



## Eramirez156

*A random disc from the Decca Sound Mono box set CD 17*

_*








Piano Concerto no.1 in D minor op.15*_

_*Johannes Brahms*_

_*Clifford Curzon
*_

_*Concertgebouw Orchestra of Amsterdam*_

_*Eduard van Beinum
*_

_Decca LXT- 2825

Bonus_
*
Symphony No.4 in B flat major, Op.60
*_*Ludwig van Beethoven

*__*Concertgebouw Orchestra of Amsterdam
Josef Krips*_

_Decca LXT-2874_


----------



## George O

Anton Webern (1883-1945)

Complete Music for String Quartet:

Slow Movement (1905) for String Quartet
String Quartet (1905)
Five Movements for String Quartet, op 5 (1909)
Six Bagatelles for String Quartet, op 9 (1913)
String Quartet, op 28 (1938)

Quartetto Italiano

on Philips (Holland), from 1970

Liner notes say that the manuscript for String Quartet (1905) is headed by a quotation from Jacobus Boehme (1575-1624), which can be translated as: "The sense of triumph that prevailed within my spirit I cannot write nor tell; it can be compared with nothing but the birth of life in the midst of death--the resurrection of the dead. In this light did my mind immediately see through all things, and in all living creatures, even in weeds and grass, did recognize God, who He may be and how He may be and what His will is."

5 stars


----------



## Haydn man

No.10 Adagio to finish the set
I now know Mahler in more depth than 9 days ago having worked my way through this cycle.
Highlights for me are numbers 1, 2, 5, 6 and 9. The others require more listening with perhaps an alternative performance in the coming weeks. Whilst going through the set I have been looking at other websites for advice and recommendations, and the only conclusion I can come to is that there appear to be more opinions than versions available! Not surprising really given the scale of these symphonies, that views differ on a grand scale. Gergiev to give him credit certainly tries to put his stamp on these performances and I have been consistently impressed by the LSO.
Time constraints make listening to Mahler difficult for me, but I am glad that I have managed this.
I have also been helped by reading programme notes and web pages along with Mahlerian's blog on TC (thanks again)


----------



## Mahlerian

Haydn man said:


> View attachment 79779
> 
> No.10 Adagio to finish the set
> I now know Mahler in more depth than 9 days ago having worked my way through this cycle.
> Highlights for me are numbers 1, 2, 5, 6 and 9. The others require more listening with perhaps an alternative performance in the coming weeks. Whilst going through the set I have been looking at other websites for advice and recommendations, and the only conclusion I can come to is that there appear to be more opinions than versions available! Not surprising really given the scale of these symphonies, that views differ on a grand scale. Gergiev to give him credit certainly tries to put his stamp on these performances and I have been consistently impressed by the LSO.
> Time constraints make listening to Mahler difficult for me, but I am glad that I have managed this.
> I have also been helped by reading programme notes and web pages along with Mahlerian's blog on TC (thanks again)


You're welcome! Be sure to listen to a complete version of the 10th as well.


----------



## Grizzled Ghost

Taggart said:


> A joyful fountain of beauty. Ideal music to start a new year.


Copycat listening.

What he said.


----------



## Richannes Wrahms




----------



## AClockworkOrange

Chronochromie said:


> Have you tried Gardiner's 9th?


Not yet, but I will take a look on YouTube :tiphat:


----------



## Iean

Recommended by a friend - very nice music indeed:angel:


----------



## Guest

Sonically and interpretively, this is my favorite recording of The Alpine Symphony.


----------



## pmsummer

LES FANTAISIES DE JOSQUIN
_The Instrumental Music_
*Josquin Desprez*
Ensemble Leones
Marc Lewon - director

_Christophorus _


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

Dr Johnson said:


>


How do you like this recording, if I may ask? 

Rachmaninoff performing Chopin's Piano Sonata No. 2, Op. 35 in B-Flat minor; Nocturne Op. 9 No. 2 in E-Flat Major









Awesome playing, what can one say. I think Horowitz was greatly influenced by Rachmaninoff's playing style.


----------



## AClockworkOrange

Presently I'm listening to *Bartok's Concerto for Orchestra performed by Fritz Reiner & the Chicago Symphony Orchestra.
*
A piece I ought to listen to a little more often. Reiner and the Chicago musicians are on fantastic form here - to state the somewhat obvious.


----------



## Blancrocher

Schnittke: Symphony 2 (Segerstam); Lang: The Passing Measures (Herbert)


----------



## TurnaboutVox

George O said:


> Anton Webern (1883-1945)
> Complete Music for String Quartet:
> Quartetto Italiano
> on Philips (Holland), from 1970
> 
> 5 stars


I do rather worship that LP, George. It must be amongst a small handful of recordings which persuaded me of the necessity to explore the 20th century, 30 years ago.

Current Listening:

*
Shostakovich
Symphony No. 5 in D minor, Op. 47
Symphony No. 9 in E flat, Op. 70*
Bernstein, NY Philharmonic [Sony, rec. 1959 / 1965]

Rather good account of the 5th. I hadn't ever heard the 9th before (I own recordings only of #5, 7, 8, and 10 - 15) but it seemed a 'light' work, full of fun. Splendid recordings too, belying their age










*Amy Beach
Piano Concerto in C# minor, Op. 45
"Gaelic" Symphony in E minor, Op. 32*
[Naxos American Classics]

Hmmm. Catching up on Saturday Symphony duties. I cannot say that I found much to inspire in these works. The piano concerto owes a lot to Rachmaninov and late romanticism, the symphony to Dvorak with just a hint of early Mahler, if I'm not mistaken (and I probably am). Forgettable.










*Beethoven
Piano Sonatas No. 30 in E, Op. 109; No. 31 in A-flat, Op. 110; No. 32 in C minor, Op. 111*
Andras Schiff [ECM, 2008]

Poetic readings from Schiff, especially in Op 110, but a poor, cavernous recording lets this disc down, imo.










And finally, to see what dogen has been breathless with excitement about...

*Spectral Viola
Gérard Grisey - Prologue (1976)
Tristan Murail - C'est Un Jardin Secret...(1976)
Georg Friedrich Haas - Solo For Viola D'Amore (2000)
Giacinto Scelsi - Manto I (1957); Manto II (1957)
Horatiu Radulescu - Das Andere (1983)*
Garth Knox [Edition Zeitklang, 2002]

Which really is rather good (and exciting!) Thanks for the tip, dogen.


----------



## atsizat




----------



## ribonucleic

Grizzled Ghost said:


> Vivaldi - Concerto for the Prince of Poland
> 
> Copycat listening.
> 
> What he said.


I also checked it out based on that post. What fantastic music! I'd take it over 90% of Mozart.


----------



## Guest

1am Mr Vox? Too much duck and flat champagne?!


----------



## ribonucleic

Jón Leifs - Hafís (Drift Ice), Op. 63

Schola Cantorum
Iceland Symphony Orchestra
Anne Manson, conductor



> Jón Leifs' music tends to extremes: of volume, ensemble size, harmony, and rhythm. As such, people either love it or hate it. I love it. True, it's a comparatively hermetic, or "closed" style, with a limited range of expressive devices. Harmonic motion follows the parallel fourths and fifths of Icelandic folk music, and rhythms are slow moving but relentlessly asymmetrical. Still, no one expresses the primal qualities of nature better, and this disc perfectly illustrates the fact that Leifs could achieve a wide emotional range by drawing selectively on the various tools in his musical storehouse.
> 
> The principal work here is Hafís (Drift Ice), the fourth in a series of vast tone poems illustrating the more violent natural forces shaping the craggy terrain of Iceland. The others in the series, all of which have been recorded for BIS, are Hekla (the volcano), Geysír (which depicts exactly what you think it does; the English word comes from the Icelandic), and Dettifoss (a huge waterfall). All four employ large orchestral forces, and three (the exception is Geysír) ask for a chorus as well. Leifs pulls out all the stops in these pieces, asking for massive percussion in Hekla (20-plus players including pistol shots, cannon, sirens, chains, and steel plates), and in Hafís, a huge ratchet to simulate the sound of cracking ice. The music is thrilling, the choral writing all but impossible yet very effective, the slow crescendos to those huge climaxes unforgettable, and if you haven't heard these works, you're missing something very special. ...
> 
> I had the good fortune to attend the concert at which this music was performed, an occasion commemorating the 100th anniversary of the composer's birth in 1899. It was a moving and extraordinary event, especially when you consider the fact that many of Leifs' works had never been played, including several of these. American conductor Anne Manson led a clearly energized Iceland Symphony Orchestra in spectacular performances of the larger scores, and while not all of the vocal soloists made an equally strong impression, they delivered the sense and spirit of the text as only native singers can. Happily, the electricity of that occasion has carried over to this excellent recording, which boasts stunning recorded sound to boot. If you don't yet know Leifs, here's a perfect place to start. - Classics Today, 10/10


----------



## TurnaboutVox

dogen said:


> 1am Mr Vox? Too much duck and flat champagne?!


Too little! Goodnight, now, Mr dogen.


----------



## Iean

Karajan, Pavarotti, Freni :angel:


----------



## D Smith

My big work for Sunday (Sundays are usually the only time I have to sit and listen to extended pieces): Mahler: Symphony No. 3. Bernstein/NYP. I never tire of hearing this work or this performance. Sublime.


----------



## bejart

Haydn: Baryton Trio No.5 in A Major

Esterhazy Ensemble: Michael Brussing, baryton -- Andras Boylki, viola -- Maria Andrasfalvy-Brussing, cello


----------



## MrTortoise

Johann Sebastian Bach
Chromatic Fantasy and Fugue, BWV 903

Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart
Fantasy in C minor, K. 475

Frédéric Chopin
Fantasy in F minor, Op. 59
Etude in G-sharp, Op. 10 No. 5

Robert Schumann
Fantasy in C, Op. 17

Youri Egorov, piano


----------



## KirbyH

Two incredible Karajan albums today:















I was watching Mozart In The Jungle (yeah, I know) the other day and one of the characters mentioned "Un bel di" - so this afternoon I listened to the whole thing - first opera of 2016! My God, what a stunning achievement: everyone here is in top form, from Karajan gently massaging every ounce of beauty from this score to Pavarotti's rightfully haughty Pinkerton. I just.. what else can I say? I'm continually astounded by how all silly it was for me to not listen to operas like Madama Butterfly sooner. Wagner just isn't the be all, end all.

Speaking of Wagner...

There was a reviewer that called Karajan's 1974 Wagner album "unsurpassed in the postwar era" - I wholeheartedly agree. The Berlin Phil of the 1970s was a mighty, capable instrument, and I can't think of an instance where Karajan had a miss with Wagner at all. The sonics are incredible, the conducting even better. Such a pity that relations between conductor and orchestra soured later in Karajan's tenure, when such incredible music was being made.


----------



## Novelette

Just passing through.

Liszt: Le Triomphe Funèbre du Tasse, S 517 -- Leslie Howard

Monteverdi: Selva Morale e Spirituale -- Andrew Parrott: Taverner Consort & Players

Onslow: String Quintet #51 in G Minor, Op. 51 -- Diogenes Quartet & Manuel van der Nahmer

Boccherini: Oboe Quintet #4 in A, Op. 55, G434 -- Lajos Lencsés & Parisii Quartet

Sibelieus: Symphony #5 in E Flat, Op. 82 (1915 Version) -- Osmo Vänskä: Lahti Symphony Orchestra

Blamont: Égine -- Sèbastian d'Hèrin: Les Nouveaux Caractères

Cherubini: Ali Babà -- Wladimiro Ganzarolli; Teresa Stich-Randall; Nino Sanzogno: Orchestra e Coro del Teatro alla Scala di Milano

Brahms: Ein Deutsches Requiem, Op. 45 -- Otto Klemperer: Philharmonia Orchestra & Chorus

Stravinsky: Apollo (1947 Version) -- Yuri Bashmet: Moscow Soloists


----------



## atsizat




----------



## tortkis

Don Byron: Seven - Lisa Moore (Cantaloupe Music)


----------



## Iean

atsizat said:


>


I love this:angel:


----------



## Chronochromie

*Fauré - Barcarolles*

Jean-Philippe Collard, piano


----------



## opus55

Veracini: Overtures
Monteverdi: L'incoronazione di Poppea

















I'm all set for late night listening. Two hours of nap and some black tea.


----------



## atsizat




----------



## Balthazar

*Beethoven ~ The Piano Concertos.*

Paul Lewis at the keyboard backed by Bělohlávek and the BBC.


----------



## atsizat




----------



## Pugg

*Copland*: Appalachian Spring / The Tender Land Suite
Boston Symphony Orchestra, Aaron Copland


----------



## Pugg

Vaneyes said:


> Recorded 1973 - '80 at Salle Wagram, Paris. Recording Engineer: Paul Vavasseur.


To use some wise words: Essential :tiphat:


----------



## Pugg

Vaneyes said:


> Recorded 1983 at Watford Town Hall. Recording Engineer: Mike Clements.


Lots of things happened since then with this guy


----------



## Pugg

Kontrapunctus said:


> Sonically and interpretively, this is my favorite recording of The Alpine Symphony.


I think for the very first time I do not agree with you.

Give me Haitink reading any day of the week


----------



## Pugg

KirbyH said:


> Two incredible Karajan albums today:
> 
> View attachment 79790
> 
> 
> I was watching Mozart In The Jungle (yeah, I know) the other day and one of the characters mentioned "Un bel di" - so this afternoon I listened to the whole thing - first opera of 2016! My God, what a stunning achievement: everyone here is in top form, from Karajan gently massaging every ounce of beauty from this score to Pavarotti's rightfully haughty Pinkerton. I just.. what else can I say? I'm continually astounded by how all silly it was for me to not listen to operas like Madama Butterfly sooner. Wagner just isn't the be all, end all.
> 
> .


Better late then never


----------



## EDaddy

Schumman Piano Trio No. 1 in D Minor, Op. 63
Beaux Arts Trio


----------



## starthrower

Jeffrey Smith said:


> (Re Dausgaard recording of Ligeti Violin Concerto)
> What do you think of that performance of the Ligeti?


It's top notch to my ears. And I have three recordings by Saschko Gawriloff on DG, Frank Peter Zimmermann on Teldec, and Christina Astrand on Chandos. Gawriloff devised the cadenza for the early three movement version, and it was later written into the score for the finale of the five movement version. Astrand plays Gawriloff's cadenza on the Chandos recording, and I think she plays it even better! She really accentuates the microtonal intervals and overtones, and plays with such grace and beauty. Zimmermann plays his own cadenza on the Teldec recording. It's not in the same lyrical vein. He takes a different approach. And his final movement is a couple minutes shorter. But the cadenza aside, this work is one of my treasured listening experiences in modern music. For my ears, the 2nd movement contains some of the most beautiful and enchanting music I've ever heard.


----------



## Pugg

​*Debussy; La Mer* et al
Paul Paray conducting


----------



## Biwa

Marc-Antoine Charpentier (1643-1704)

Messe de Minuit pour Noël
Te Deum, Dixit Dominus

Jane Archibald, Michele de Boer & Anne l'Esperance, sopranos
Marion Newman & Nancy Reynolds, altos
Colin Ainsworth, James MacLennan & David Nortman, tenors
Giles Tomkins & Esteban Cambre, basses
Aradia Ensemble
Kevin Mallon


----------



## Pugg

​
GUSTAV MAHLER
Symphony No. 8 in E-flat major "Symphony of a Thousand"


----------



## PJaye

Yesterday, today, and probably tomorrow -Coffee and Telemann for breakfast me thinks.


----------



## EDaddy

http://postimage.org/

Dora Pejacevic - Symphony in F-Sharp Minor, Op. 41

Nothing ground-breaking here but a solid score in the romantic tradition by this Croatian composer, and very enjoyable performances throughout. I hear a lot of Tchaikovsky influence but Dora still manages to retain her own creative voice.


----------



## Guest

Pugg said:


> I think for the very first time I do not agree with you.
> 
> Give me Haitink reading any day of the week


 Whoa. To me, Haitink creates a drizzle, not a thunder storm! The entire performance lacks intensity to my ears. Oh well, I hope we can both get over it!


----------



## kartikeys

The classical music in the background of Peter Hitchens videos. Good usage.





 as an example.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mozart / Strauss aria's
Beverly Sills*

"Vorrei Spiegarvi o Dio" 
Marten Aller Arten 
Ruhe sanft, mein holdes Leben

Amor and Breit uber mein Haupt from "Brentano Lieder." 
Daphne.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Arrau's approach to Chopin was largely vocal; indeed he would make his students listen to Callas singing Bellini to help them understand how to phrase Chopin.

I love the poetry, the mixture of delicacy and power, his rubato always unfailingly musical.


----------



## Pugg

​*Bellini: Beatrice di Tenda*

_Dame Joan Sutherland_ (Beatrice di Tenda), Josephine Veasey (Agnese), Luciano Pavarotti (Orombello), Cornelius Opthof (Filippo Maria Visconti), Joseph Ward (Anichino/Rizzardo)

London Symphony Orchestra, Ambrosian Opera Chorus, Richard Bonynge

Studio recording, 1967:tiphat:


----------



## Dr Johnson

HaydnBearstheClock said:


> How do you like this recording, if I may ask?


It seems ok to me but I have heard no other version.

Sorry not to be more helpful.


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

PJaye said:


> Yesterday, today, and probably tomorrow -Coffee and Telemann for breakfast me thinks.
> View attachment 79794


I have no. 2 from that set - excellent stuff . Fine choice for breakfast and for any time.


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

F. J. Haydn - String Quartet Op. 20 No. 4 in D Major; String Quartet Op. 20 No. 5 in F minor (The London Haydn Quartet).









Beautiful historical performances, everything comes through wonderfully, imo.


----------



## ArtMusic

A very fine performance. The semi-modern staging is more or less acceptable.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Concluding my J.S. Bach orchestral listening throughout the day (when I can). All performances ASMF/Marriner.

Brandenburg Concertos 1-6 BWV1046-1051, Musical Offering BWV1079 (orch. N. Marriner) and The Art of Fugue BWV1080 (arr. by N. Marriner/A. Davis):


----------



## Pugg

​*Mozart; Piano Quartets.
*
_Melos Quartett _


----------



## Biwa

Mozart ー piano quartets

Beaux Arts Trio, Bruno Giuranna


----------



## MrTortoise

Johann Sebastian Bach

Cantata No. 211 'Schweigt stille, plaudert nicht' (Coffee Cantata)
Cantata No. 214 'Tönet, ihr Pauken! Erchallet, Trompeten!'
Cantata No. 209 'Non sa che sia dolore'

Anne Grimm, soprano (211); Els Bongers, soprano (214); Lisa Larsson, soprano (209); Paul Agnew, tenor; Klaus Mertens, bass
Amsterdam Baroque Orchestra & Choir
Ton Koopman, cond.


----------



## Guest

ArtMusic said:


> A very fine performance. The semi-modern staging is more or less acceptable.


I saw this opera in a cinema with live images but after 40 minutes or so the connection was broken and we had to leaf and got our money back,it was a sad day because I really enjoyed it.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Vivaldi; Violin concerto's* (disc 1)
_Yehudi Menuhin _


----------



## AClockworkOrange

*Beethoven's Ninth: Gardiner & ORR*

Link: 




I'm listening to this, as a comparison to Christopher Hogwood's recording with the AofAM - also on YouTube.

This certainly sounds swifter (a look at the timing shaving off in the region of 8 minutes give or take).

The strings sound much more blended - in fact, it sounds closer to a modern orchestra than Hogwood's AAM. To be honest, I think I prefer the less homogenous - less polished sound the AofAM.

Where the crucial difference occurs is in the vocal parts of the Fourth Movement however. Whilst I enjoy the clarity of the singers from Hogwood, I significantly prefer the tempi in this section of the Gardiner recording.

Both recordings have their strengths and weaknesses. Presently, these two recordings are tied in my estimation. I'd need to give both more listening time to comment any further.


----------



## Sloe

Ernest Chausson´s _Poeme_ opus 25 for violin, string quartet and piano.
With the Skampa Quartet, Philippe Graffin on violin and Jörgen Larsen on piano.

That was so nice to listen to that I just had to share my experience.


----------



## bejart

Leonardo Vinci (ca.1690-1730): Flute Sonata No.10 in E Minor

Accademia Farnese: Claudio Ferrarini, flute -- Andrea Corsi, bassoon -- Francesco Tasini, harpsichord


----------



## Jeff W

*In which there is music in the snow*

Good morning TC from snowy and cold Albany! OK, it hasn't been snowing all night but it is snowing now and that is what counts, in my opinion.









Finished off my first run through of Martinu's Symphonies last night with the Symphonies No. 3 & 4. Bryden Thomson conducted the Scottish National Orchestra. Must say that I was quite impressed with what I've heard. Nothing I can put into words but it was just wonderful music.









Over this past summer, I started to listen to the Symphonies of Anton Bruckner through the Simone Young\Philharmoniker Hamburg then incomplete set. However, as is sometimes the case with me, I forgot I was in the middle of a listening project and promptly forgot all about it. Now that the cycle is complete, I've decided to work my way backwards through the whole thing all over again, this time doing it backwards. So, I listened to Symphony No. 9 in the three movement version. I'm not going to get into whether this completion or that completion is better as I feel that this symphony is very satisfying in the three surviving completed movements that we have.









Changing the pace with some Handel now, Jordi Savall and Les Concerts des Nations played the Water Music Suites and the Music for the Royal Fireworks. This album features the Händelgesellschaft edition of the Water Music which only features two Water Music Suites with the music from the second and third Suites are intermingled. All I know is that I enjoyed it.









Two old school performances from Jascha Heifetz. The Beethoven Violin Concerto (Arturo Toscanini conducting the NBC Symphony Orchestra) and the Brahms Violin Concerto (Serge Koussevitzky conducting the Boston Symphony Orchestra). These date from 1940 (Beethoven) and 1939 (Brahms) and do show their age.









Finishing out with the complete Piano Concertos by Camille Saint-Saens. Steven Hough plays the piano while the City of Birmingham Symphony Orchestra is conducted by Sakari Oramo. Love the music of Saint-Saens.


----------



## Vasks

*Stravinsky - The Firebird [complete] (Haitink/Philips) *


----------



## Pugg

​
*Hanson: Symphonies 1 & 2*

Howard Hanson conducting.


----------



## pmsummer

*Christmas: Day 11.1*










'THE DREAM OF HEROD'
_A Choral Poem based upon Vocal Works Ancient and Modern_
Wishart - Anonymous - Howells - Willcocks - Hadley - Short
*Tenebrae*
Nigel Short - director

_Signum_


----------



## Pugg

​
*Renée Fleming: The Beautiful Voice*

Canteloube:Songs of the Auvergne: Baïlèro
Charpentier, Gepuis le jour (from Louise)
Dvorak:Songs My Mother Taught Me, Op. 55 No. 4
Gounod:Ah! Je ris de me voir (from Faust)
Massenet:Gavotte
Rachmaninov:Vocalise, Op. 34 No. 14
Renée Fleming

English Chamber Orchestra, Jeffrey Tate


----------



## Blancrocher

Haydn: op. 76 string quartets; symphonies 45 and 49 (Litkov)


----------



## Cosmos

Doing homework past the due date for this last Saturday's symphony, hoping for partial credit


----------



## Pugg

​
*Donizetti: Lucia di Lammermoor

*
_Beverly Sills, Carlo Bergonzi, Piero Cappuccilli, Justino Díaz
_
Ambrosian Opera Chorus & London Symphony Orchestra, _Thomas Schippers_


----------



## johnnysc

Mozart - Early Symphonies Vol. II
Disc 1 - 12,13,14,15,47

Academy of St. Martin in the Fields/Marriner


----------



## atsizat




----------



## Jeffrey Smith

starthrower said:


> It's top notch to my ears. And I have three recordings by Saschko Gawriloff on DG, Frank Peter Zimmermann on Teldec, and Christina Astrand on Chandos. Gawriloff devised the cadenza for the early three movement version, and it was later written into the score for the finale of the five movement version. Astrand plays Gawriloff's cadenza on the Chandos recording, and I think she plays it even better! She really accentuates the microtonal intervals and overtones, and plays with such grace and beauty. Zimmermann plays his own cadenza on the Teldec recording. It's not in the same lyrical vein. He takes a different approach. And his final movement is a couple minutes shorter. But the cadenza aside, this work is one of my treasured listening experiences in modern music. For my ears, the 2nd movement contains some of the most beautiful and enchanting music I've ever heard.


Thank you! Ligeti's orchestral music is still something I am trying to get a grip on. I have the Teldec and DG recordings, and two other recent ones, the CD conducted by Lintu, and the Ensemble Intercontemperain conducted by Pintscher on Alpha. (I would suggest going for the Pintscher first.)


----------



## Tsaraslondon

I've said it before, but why oh why did they not record the whole opera? Superb cast here with Schwarzkopf an ideal Arabella and Metternich perfect as Mandryka. The little known Annie Felbermayer makes a delightful Zdenka, her light, bright soprano contrasting well with Schwarzkopf's richer sound, and Gedda an ardent Matteo. Luxury casting with Walter Berry as Lamoral and superb playing from the Philharmomia under Lovro von Matacic.

At present, only available as part of the Schwarzkopf box set, this is the first time, as far as I'm aware, that the whole disc has been reissued on CD, and what treasure it proves to be.


----------



## Mahlerian

Schoenberg: Die glückliche Hand
Siegmund Nimsgern, BBC Symphony Orchestra and Chorus, cond. Boulez









Monteverdi: Selva morale e spirituale
Cantus Cölln, Concerto Palatino, dir. Konrad Junghänel


----------



## Iean

Beautiful music from two gorgeous sisters:angel:


----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## Arsakes

*Mahler*'s Symphonies No.7 and 9

No.7 is so good I listened to it twice. Conducted by Karajan and Solti. Solti version was better.

*Bruckner*'s Symphony No.9

*Dvorak*'s Symphonies No.5 and 9

*L.V.Beethoven*'s Symphony No.3


----------



## pmsummer

WHAT ARTEMISIA HEARD
_Music and Art from the Time of Caravaggio and Gentilesch_
*Uccellina, Kapsberger, Frescobaldi, Casccini, Monteverdi, Falconieri, Rossi*
El Mundo
Richard Savino - director

_Sono Luminus_


----------



## Blancrocher

Bach: Well-Tempered Clavier, book 1 (Gould)


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Arsakes said:


> *Mahler*'s Symphonies No.7 and 9
> 
> No.7 is so good I listened to it twice. Conducted by Karajan and Solti. Solti version was better.
> 
> *Bruckner*'s Symphony No.9
> 
> *Dvorak*'s Symphonies No.5 and 9
> 
> *L.V.Beethoven*'s Symphony No.3


I didn't know Karajan conducted Mahler 7. He certainly never made a commercial recording of it.

And in no 9, I'll take Karajan over Solti any day.


----------



## elgar's ghost

More J.S. Bach tonight.

10 sonatas for violin and harpsichord BWV1014-1023 (plus two alternative movements for BWV1019):








(same sleeve art but released on Philips rather than Decca)

Goldberg Variations BWV988:


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Cherubini, Coronation Mass*


----------



## Wood

Stravinsky:Firebird (Stravinsky)


----------



## pmsummer

ROBIN IS TO THE GREENWOOD GONE
_Elizabethan Lute Music_
*Batchelar - Cuttinge - De Countie - Holborne - Huwet - Robinson*
Paul O'Dette - lute

_Nonesuch_


----------



## Guest

This set arrived today. For me, Op. 106 "Hammerklavier" is the acid test, and Lewis passes with flying colors! The three fast movements have plenty of intensity, and he plays the Adagio as beautifully as I've ever heard. Superb sound, too. (Even if it captures his humming!)


----------



## Open Lane

Mahlerian said:


> Schoenberg: Die glückliche Hand
> Siegmund Nimsgern, BBC Symphony Orchestra and Chorus, cond. Boulez


Just got this for Christmas. Love it.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Wellesz, Symphony No. 1*

I'm starting on this year's goal to hear Wellesz's symphonies again.


----------



## Mahlerian

Bartók: Dance Suite, Two Pictures, Hungarian Sketches, Divertimento
Chicago Symphony Orchestra, cond. Boulez









Fine performances of some of Bartók's lighter works.


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1993, 1992.


----------



## SeptimalTritone

Luigi Nono is a boss.

Prometheus Suite 



Das Atmende Klarsein 



Il Canto Sospeso 



Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz 



Risonanze erranti a Massimo Cacciari


----------



## Vaneyes

SeptimalTritone said:


> Luigi Nono is a boss.
> 
> Prometheus Suite
> 
> 
> 
> Das Atmende Klarsein
> 
> 
> 
> Il Canto Sospeso
> 
> 
> 
> Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz
> 
> 
> 
> Risonanze erranti a Massimo Cacciari


Si, Nono rules.

Luigi Nono: La Lontananza Nostalgica Utopica Futura (1988 ...


----------



## Eramirez156

Began my listening day with

*Piano Sonata No. 2, "Concord. Mass., 1840-60"*
*Charles Ives*









*Gilbert Kalish *

Now listening to:

*Symphony No. 1 in F minor, Op.10*
*Dmitri Shostakovich*









*London Philharmonic Orchestra*
*Kurt Masur*

_Recorded live 31 January-3 February 2004_


----------



## Mahlerian

SeptimalTritone said:


> Luigi Nono is a boss.
> 
> Prometheus Suite
> 
> 
> 
> Das Atmende Klarsein
> 
> 
> 
> Il Canto Sospeso
> 
> 
> 
> Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz
> 
> 
> 
> Risonanze erranti a Massimo Cacciari


And then, after listening to a few dull works by Rene Leibowitz, what do I encounter but...

Nono: Varianti, musica per violino solo, archi e legni

What a difference!


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Shostakovich string quartets with the Pacifica quartett. Takes some time


----------



## Vaneyes

Pugg said:


> Lots of things happened since then with this guy


Sir Nigel Kennedy?


----------



## Eramirez156

*Les Chemins du Baroque*

*Zipoli L'Américain*

*Domenico Zipoli *









*Ensemble Elyma *
*Gabriel Garrido*


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

Blancrocher said:


> View attachment 79807
> View attachment 79808
> 
> 
> Haydn: op. 76 string quartets; symphonies 45 and 49 (Litkov)


Are the Litkov readings period or modern ones? How do you like them?


----------



## Sloe

I am listening to Mahlerian´s Luigi Nono link.


----------



## atsizat




----------



## Balthazar

While the snow fell today -- Two renditions of John Cage's _Winter Music_: the first for pianos alone, and the second performed simultaneously with _Atlas Eclipticalis_ on winds. Performed by Mats Persson, Steffen Schleiermacher, Kristine Scholz, Nils Vigeland, and Eberhard Blum.


----------



## Guest

Ligeti

Piano Concerto
Ensemble Intercontemporain, Boulez and Pierre-Laurent Aimard.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Wellesz, Symphony No. 2. Brahms, Symphony No. 3*

I've had to reset my ears to listen to Cantelli's Brahms. There are things I've expected to hear a certain way, but once I got past that, I'm hearing touches of details like I'm watching a painter. (Is that mixing metaphors? Oh, well.)


----------



## atsizat




----------



## Vaneyes

A belated "Saturday Symphony" listening, Shostakovich: Symphony 9, w. LPO/Haitink (rec.1980).


----------



## EDaddy

http://postimage.org/

Vivaldi Bassoon Concerto in C Maj. RV 476

It's not often that I hear the bassoon as a lead instrument. Talk about an instrument with character! And this guy, Tamas Benkoes, blows through these works like it's just a stroll through Vivaldi Park.


----------



## Guest

No.23 and 32 this afternoon--still going strong!


----------



## Blancrocher

Scarlatti: Sonatas (Queffelec)


----------



## Blancrocher

HaydnBearstheClock said:


> Are the Litkov readings period or modern ones? How do you like them?


Modern instruments--great performance and sound quality, imo. Sony has made the album available on Youtube, in case you'd like to try it out:


----------



## bejart

Ignaz Pleyel (1757-1831): Flute Quartet in B Major

Moscow Concertino: Viktor Ponomariov, flute -- Evgeni Bushkov, violin -- Abdrey Sazonov, viola -- Viktor Kozodov, cello


----------



## atsizat




----------



## MrTortoise

György Kurtág - Works for String Quartet

Streamed from Spotify and immediately placed on my Amazon shopping list.


----------



## MrTortoise

LVB 9th

Berlin Philharmonic
Ferenc Fricsay, cond.


----------



## pmsummer

THE COSMOPOLITAN
_Songs by_
*Oswald von Wolkenstein*
Ensemble Leones
Marc Lewon - director

_Christophorus_


----------



## ribonucleic

Debussy - Prélude à l'après-midi d'un faune (Charles Dutoit, Montreal Symphony Orchestra)



> For this kind of atmospheric, evocative music, Dutoit is one of the world's foremost interpreters, and his approach to Debussy's orchestral works is lively and vibrant... The performance of Prélude à l'après-midi d'un faune, however, is possibly the most captivating of the album, not only in feeling completely intuitive and effortless, but also in its radiant colors and sparkling effects, scarcely rivaled anywhere else. ... Decca's sound is remarkably clear, warm, and natural, and it holds up quite well in comparison with the label's later improvements in digital reproduction. - AllMusic


----------



## Pugg

*Tchaikovsky*: Symphony No. 6 "Pathetique"
Chicago Symphony Orchestra, Fritz Reiner


----------



## starthrower

Jenufa


----------



## Pugg

Vaneyes said:


> Sir Nigel Kennedy?


Far from it more like heavy drinking , drugs and:



> Kennedy's persona is seen by some as abrasive and limiting to his career,[16] who cite as an example his use of a mockney accent instead of the Received Pronunciation he had when he was interviewed as a child in 1964 on the BBC's Town and Around.[17]
> 
> In 1991, John Drummond criticised Kennedy publicly, calling him "a Liberace for the Nineties" and noting specifically his "ludicrous" clothes and "self-invented accent".[18]
> 
> Until 2006 he expressed his intention of not appearing on the classical London concert scene with a London orchestra, which was seen by some as arrogance[6] though stated by Kennedy in terms of frustrated perfectionism:
> 
> "It all comes down to the amount of rehearsal you get, or don't get, in this country. I insist on three or four sessions prior to a concert, and orchestral administrators won't accommodate that. If I didn't care about getting it right I could do three concerts in the same amount of time and earn three times the money. But you can't do something properly in less time than it takes."[6]
> 
> Kennedy expresses a preference[19] for the immediate appeal of live performance, and often records entire works or movements in single takes to preserve this sense in his recordings. He also introduces improvisatory elements in his performances, as in his Jimi Hendrix-inspired cadenza to Beethoven's Violin Concerto and his jazz and fusion recordings.


----------



## Pugg

​*Brahms; Double concerto *
Kremer/ Maisky/ Bernstein


----------



## atsizat




----------



## Richannes Wrahms




----------



## EDaddy

http://postimage.org/app.php

Serenade In B Flat, K.361 ''Gran Partita'' - 3. Adagio

Ah Mozart... _Thank you. _ :tiphat:


----------



## Pugg

​
This disc got me hooked up on ballet music :tiphat:

*Delibes and Chopin*: Ballet Music

*Chopin:Les Sylphides
Coppélia - Suite*

Berlin Radio Symphony Orchestra, Heinz Fricke


----------



## Pugg

​*Brahms; Symphony 4*
Carlos Kleiber/ V.P


----------



## Pugg

​
*Allegri*: Miserere mei, Deus
Mundy, W:Vox Patris caelestis
Palestrina:Missa Papae Marcelli

_The Tallis Scholars, Peter Philips_


----------



## Pugg

​
*Massenet: Le Cid*

_Plácido Domingo_ (Rodrigue), _Grace Bumbry_ (Chimène ), Paul Plishka (Don Diègue), Jake Gardner (Le Roi), Eleanor Bergquist (L'Infante), Clinton Ingram (Don Arias), Theodore Hodges (Don Alonzo), Arnold Voketatis (Don Gormas), Peter Lightfoot (Moorish Envoy), John Adams (St James)

Opera Orchestra Of New York & Byrne Camp Chorale, Eve Queler


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Now here's a rarity. A friend copied this for me some years ago and the CD doesn't seem to be available from Amazon.

The _Jour de fete suisse_ and _Radio-Panoramique_ are colourful, light and enjoyable, attractive makeweights for the meat of the disc, which is _Le cantique des cantiques_, a two act ballet, based on _the Song of Solomon_. It uses a large orchestra, soloists and chorus, with a prominent solo part for the ondes martenot. Strangely enough, its exotic style reminded me most of the Villa-Lobos of works like _Discovery of Brazil_.

Worth hearing if you can seek it out.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Pugg said:


> Far from it more like heavy drinking , drugs and:


Your supposition that Kennedy turned to drink and drugs is just that - supposition. If you'r referring to his admission to smoking cannabis back in 2010, so what? Quite a lot of people do these days, and some of them now do it legally, depending on where they happen to live.

So he became a little eccentric? It doesn't stop him being a great violinist.


----------



## Blancrocher

Bach: Well-Tempered Clavier, book 2 (Gould)


----------



## Pugg

​
HECTOR BERLIOZ
Symphonie fantastique, op. 14 • Berlioz Takes A Trip (Leonard Bernstein explores the Symphonie fantastique)


----------



## Pugg

GregMitchell said:


> Your supposition that Kennedy turned to drink and drugs is just that - supposition. If you'r referring to his admission to smoking cannabis back in 2010, so what? Quite a lot of people do these days, and some of them now do it legally, depending on where they happen to live.
> 
> So he became a little eccentric? It doesn't stop him being a great violinist.


Your assuming that I make this up is wrong, I suppose nothing, he told it himself on BBC breakfast.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Pugg said:


> Your assuming that I make this up is wrong, I suppose nothing, he told it himself on BBC breakfast.


He admitted taking cannabis "to aid creativity". You infer from that, he had a drink and drugs problem. He evidently doesn't see it the same way.


----------



## Pugg

​
Famous Opera Arias ; *Marjana Lipovšek*

Bizet:L'amour est un oiseau rebelle 'Habanera' (from Carmen)
Près des remparts de Séville (Séguedille) (from Carmen)

Gluck:Che faro' senza Euridice? (from Orfeo ed Euridice)
Handel:Frondi tenere e belle ... Ombra mai fù (from Serse)
Massenet:Werther! Werther!…Je vous écris de ma petite chambre (from Werther)
Mozartarto, parto, ma tu ben mio (from La Clemenza di Tito)
Smanie implacabili (from Così fan tutte)
Saint-Saënsrintemps qui commence (from Samson et Dalila)
Mon cœur s'ouvre à ta voix (from Samson et Dalila)
Samson, recherchant ma présence…Amour, viens aider ma faiblesse (from Samson et Dalila)

Verdi:O don fatale (from Don Carlo)
Stride la vampa (from Il Trovatore)
Condotta ell'era in ceppi (from Il Trovatore)

Munich Radio Orchestra, Giuseppe Patanè


----------



## elgar's ghost

Penderecki - A Polish Requiem (1980-84 - rev. 1993). Difficult to listen to this without bringing to mind those dark episodes of Poland's often tragic 20th century history, instances of which the work commemorates (although the composer himself allegedly denied that it was a political or protest work).


----------



## atsizat




----------



## Schubussy

Ravel - Piano Works
Pascal Roge


----------



## hpowders

Shostakovich Symphony No. 4
St. Louis Symphony
Leonard Slatkin

Mahler with a uniquely Russian accent and for me, Shostakovich's greatest symphony.

This is the finest performance I have ever heard, superior to Ormandy and Chung, both with the Philadelphia Orchestra.

Highly recommended!


----------



## bejart

Francesco Manfredini (1684-1762): Concerto Grosso in G Major, Op.3, No.7

Jaroslav Krcek conducting the Capella Istropolitana


----------



## Pugg

​*Vivaldi; Violin concertos*disc two 
_Yehudi Menuhin _


----------



## atsizat




----------



## Pugg

​
*Renée Fleming - Verismo
*
Catalani:Ne mai dunque avro pace…Ohime! from La Wally
Cilea:O mia cuna fiorita: Gloria
Giordano, U:Tutto tramonta from Fedora
with Arturo Chacón-Cruz and Emma Latis
Nel so amore from Siberia
Leoncavallo:Musette svaria sulla bocca viva (from La Bohème)
Mimi Pinson la biondinetta (from La Bohème)
with Paolo Cautoruccio, Marco Calabrese, Saito Kaoru, Annalisa Dessi, Carlos Gomez, Gilles Armani and Choir

Angioletto, il tuo nome? from Zaza

with Emma Latis

Mascagni:Un dì ero piccina (from Iris)
Ah, il suo nome… Flammen perdonami (from Lodoletta)

Puccini:Senza mamma, o bimbo (from Suor Angelica)
Ore dolci e divine (from La Rondine)
with Saito Kaoru, Lucia Mencaroni, Barbara Vignudelli
Si, mi chiamano Mimi (from La Bohème)
Donde lieta usci (from La Bohème)
with Arturo Chacón-Cruz

Sola, perduta, abbandonata (from Manon Lescaut)
Tu che di gel sei cinta (from Turandot)
with Arturo Chacón-Cruz, Marco Calabrese, Barbara Vignudelli and Choir

Bevo al tuo fresco sorriso (from La Rondine)
with Jonas Kaufmann, Barbara Vignudelli, Paolo Cauteruccio and Choir

Zandonai:Ier della Fabbrica from Conchita


----------



## schigolch




----------



## atsizat




----------



## Pugg

schigolch said:


>


What's not to like, still stunning after her first recording :tiphat:


----------



## hpowders

Shostakovich Symphony No. 4
Staatsorchester Rheinische Philharmonie
Philharmonisches Staatorchester Mainz
Daniel Raiskin

Deliberate, serious, devastating performance (65 minutes vs. only 60 minutes for the Ormandy) betrayed only by the rather provincial orchestral playing, certainly not bad, but not the Philadelphia Orchestra, either.

Would it be too much to hope for a remake of this great performance with one of the big 5 American orchestras or the Berlin Philharmonic? Grab this guy! I can only dream!


----------



## Mahlerian

Janáček: String Quartet No. 1 "Kreutzer Sonata," No. 2 "Intimate Letters," Violin Sonata, Dumka, Romance
Kenneth Sillito, Brendan O'Reilly, Ian Jewel, Keith Harvey, Paul Crossley


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1991 at Graz, Austria. Recording Engineer: Yolanta Skura.


----------



## johnnysc

Gershwin - Rhapsody in Blue, An American in Paris & others

Chicago Symphony/Levine


----------



## Dr Johnson

Pugg said:


> Far from it more like heavy drinking , drugs and:


I agree that Kennedy can be a bit of a rum cove but check out this 2008 Proms performance of Elgar's Violin Concerto.

I remember listening to it live on the radio and was spellbound.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mozart: Die Entführung aus dem Serail, K384*

_Edita Gruberova_ (Konstanze),_ Kathleen Battle _(Blonde), Gösta Winbergh (Belmonte), Heinz Zednik (Pedrillo), Martti Talvela (Osmin), Will Quadflieg (Bassa Selim)

Wiener Philharmoniker, George Solti

Studio recording, 1985


----------



## atsizat




----------



## TurnaboutVox

*Stravinsky*
Stravinsky - Boulez Disc 1 
*The Firebird
Fireworks
Four Etudes for Orchestra*
Chicago Symphony Orchestra, Pierre Boulez [DG, 2010]

Wow. I had the amplifier volume up (im)moderately high. I hope my next door neighbour will forgive me. This was just great music-making. I recognised the 4 etudes 3 of which must also exist in a version for string quartet as they apppear on the Alban Berg quartet's half-LP of Stravinsky works










*
Mussorgsky
Without Sun
Songs and Dances of Death, etc.*
Nesterenko, Krainev [Melodiya, rec. 1974 - 9]










*Schumann
Piano Trios No. 1 in D minor Op. 63
No. 2 in F Op. 80
Etudes in Canonic form, Op. 56 (arr. Kirchner)*
Andsnes, Tetzlaff, Tetzlaff [EMI, 2011]


----------



## Mahlerian

TurnaboutVox said:


> Wow. I had the amplifier volume up (im)moderately high. I hope my next door neighbour will forgive me. This was just great music-making. I recognised the 4 etudes 3 of which must also exist in a version for string quartet as they apppear on the Alban Berg quartet's half-LP of Stravinsky works


Yes, and the fourth etude derived from a player piano piece.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

Mahlerian said:


> Yes, and the fourth etude derived from a player piano piece.


Ah, thank you, I was wondering.


----------



## Dr Johnson

Cello Concerto.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

_The Planets_ has no doubt become a victim of its own popularity, and I confess I listen to it rarely these days.

Davis's excellent performance with the BBC Symphony Orchestra is a good one, bringing out well the symphonic relationship of the individual movements to each other. There is absolutely no sense of it being a hackneyed work.

The filler is the wonderfully evocative _Egdon Heath_, a distillation of Thomas Hardy's bleak pessimism.


----------



## ribonucleic

Dr Johnson said:


> I agree that Kennedy can be a bit of a rum cove


That's asking for a bunch of fives!


----------



## Richannes Wrahms




----------



## Vasks

*F. J. Haydn - Overture to "Armida" (Huss/Koch)
F. J. Haydn - Piano Trio in D, Hob. deest (Beaux Arts/Philips)
F. J. Haydn - Symphony #71 (Goodman/Helios)*


----------



## Vaneyes

Sampling.


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

Vasks said:


> *F. J. Haydn - Overture to "Armida" (Huss/Koch)
> F. J. Haydn - Piano Trio in D, Hob. deest (Beaux Arts/Philips)
> F. J. Haydn - Symphony #71 (Goodman/Helios)*


Ahh, the Goodman hip performances - excellent! 

Franz Liszt - Funérailles (from 'Harmonies poétiques et religieuses', No. 7);
Mephisto Waltz No. 1 (Vladimir Horowitz).









Horowitz and Liszt - great combination. But that applies to anything Horowitz plays, imo . Probably my favourite overall pianist so far - terrific dynamics, texture, as well as experimentation.


----------



## atsizat




----------



## George O

Jenö Hubby and His Pupil Emil Telmányi[SUP][/SUP]

pieces by Hubay (1858-1937) and his arrangements of Handel, Bach, Chopin, and Schumann

Jenö Hubay, violin, side one
Emil Telmányi, violin, side two

mostly recordings from the 1930s
on Danacord (Denmark), from 1982

Here is a 48-second film clip of Hubay from 1935:


----------



## atsizat




----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1993/4.


----------



## Vaneyes

ribonucleic said:


> That's asking for a *bunch of fives*!


ha ha I didn't know that expression. A Toad in the Hole for you, guv. :tiphat:


----------



## Blancrocher

Boulez: Sur Incises, Messagesquisse, Anthèmes 2 (Boulez cond.)


----------



## elgar's ghost

Back to Bach tonight and tomorrow morning.

Well-Tempered Clavier Book I BWV846-869 and the 6 Cello Suites BWV1007-1012:


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1991.


----------



## Grizzled Ghost

There seems to be quite a few late Romantic French composers known primarily as composers for the organ who also wrote excellent chamber music − for example Widor and Vierne.

Anyway, add Leon Boellmann to that list:


----------



## GreenMamba

Ligeti San Francisco Polyphony, Nott/Berlin Phil.


----------



## DavidA

Rachmaninov piano concerto 2

Weissenberg / BPO / Karajan

Got this in a charity shop. A fantastic performance. Listen to the orchestra!


----------



## EDaddy

http://postimage.org/

Brahms: Sacred Choral Music 
2 Motets, Op. 74 - Warum Ist Das Licht Gegeben Den Muehseligen
Marcus Creed: RIAS Chamber Choir


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 2007 at Potton Hall, Suffolk, England. Recording Engineer: Simon Fox-Gal.


----------



## AClockworkOrange

*Another Beethoven Ninth: Wand & NDR*

I don't normally listen to Beethoven's Ninth too often in a short space of time but when the mood strikes, it strikes hard.

After listening to two forerunners of the HIP approach, I now listen to Günter Wand & the NDR Sinfonieorchester from the "The Great Recordings" collection - a statement which is an understatement as opposed to hyperbole.

This is an incredible recording indeed. The orchestra play with such skill and commitment - it sounds remarkable. The recording quality supports the performance superbly. The pacing is remarkably well gauged and the clarity is excellent.
This recording is easily becoming one of my favourites. The Adagio is glorious :angel:


----------



## EDaddy

AClockworkOrange said:


> I don't normally listen to Beethoven's Ninth too often in a short space of time but when the mood strikes, it strikes hard.
> 
> After listening to two forerunners of the HIP approach, I now listen to Günter Wand & the NDR Sinfonieorchester from the "The Great Recordings" collection - a statement which is an understatement as opposed to hyperbole.
> 
> This is an incredible recording indeed. The orchestra play with such skill and commitment - it sounds remarkable. The recording quality supports the performance superbly. The pacing is remarkably well gauged and the clarity is excellent.
> This recording is easily becoming one of my favourites. The Adagio is glorious :angel:


I have this set and I whole-heartedly concur with your sentiments. In my top 3 Ludwig Van #9s.


----------



## NightHawk

_Winterreise_ Bostridge, DFDieskau. 
_Das Lied von der Erde_, Klemperer w C.Ludwig and Wunderlich, Colin Davis w Norman and Vickers, Bruno Walter w Maureen Forrester and R. Lewis, B.Haitink w J. Baker and J. King. The Klemperer rules - IMO Klemperer, Ludwig and Wunderlich are just unmatched in this - only J. Norman's _Der Abschied_ vies with Ludwig's.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

NightHawk said:


> _Winterreise_ Bostridge, DFDieskau.
> _Das Lied von der Erde_, Klemperer w C.Ludwig and Wunderlich, Colin Davis w Norman and Vickers, Bruno Walter w Maureen Forrester and R. Lewis, B.Haitink w J. Baker and J. King. The Klemperer rules - IMO Klemperer, Ludwig and Wunderlich are just unmatched in this - only J. Norman's _Der Abschied_ vies with Ludwig's.


You therefore need to hear the Kubelik recording, also with Janet Baker. Both Ludwig and Norman are generalised in their response to the text, compared to Baker in this recording. Her _Der Abschied_ is utterly emotionally shattering, her identification with music and text so personal, so specific.

It's actually a recording I can only listen to occasionally, as it's quite an upsetting experience.


----------



## George O

Priaulx Rainier (1903-1986)

String Trio 
Quanta

London Oboe Quartet:
Janet Craxton, oboe
Perry Hart, violin
Brian Hawkins, viola
Kenneth Heath, cello

Alan Rawsthorne (1905-1971)

Quartet for Clarinet, Violin, Viola, and Cello

Thea King, clarinet
members of the Aeolian Quartet:
Sydney Humphreys, violin
Margaret Major, viola
Derek Simpson, cello

on Argo (London), from 1970


----------



## Mahlerian

Bartók: Concerto for Two Pianos, Percussion, and Orchestra; Violin Concerto No. 1; Viola Concerto
Tamara Stefanovich, Pierre-Laurent Aimard, London Symphony Orchestra, cond. Boulez
Gidon Kremer, Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra, cond. Boulez
Yuri Bashmet, Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra, cond. Boulez


----------



## AClockworkOrange

EDaddy said:


> I have this set and I whole-heartedly concur with your sentiments. In my top 3 Ludwig Van #.


Günter Wand rapidly became one of my favourite conductors.

I agree wholeheartedly with you EDaddy - both his Ninth and his Beethoven Cylce are top 3 choices for me. His Beethoven cycle has an incredible consistency across the cycle, it may be my overall favourite.

As a Ninth, it is tied with Fricsay's recording - just behind Furtwängler's numerous recordings.


----------



## Chronochromie

*Prokofiev - Symphony No. 2*

Walter Weller/London Philarmonic Orchestra









It took me a while to get into this work (especially the first movement), but it's now becoming one of my favorites by Prokofiev.


----------



## Vaneyes

Sampling a new release. If you're currently without *Tchaikovsky* "Seasons", this and Bronfman (Sony, rec.1998) are worth auditions. :tiphat:


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Beethoven, Symphonies Nos. 6 and 8*


----------



## atsizat




----------



## TurnaboutVox

*Schumann
Complete works for piano trio disc 2
Piano Trio No. 3 in G minor, Op. 110
Fantasiestücke, Op. 88*
Andsnes, Tetzlaff & Tetzlaff [EMI, 2011]










*Ferneyhough*
Complete works for String Quartet & String Trio - disc 2 of 3
*String Quartet No. 3
String Quartet No. 4, for string quartet and soprano
Streichtrio
String Trio *
Claron McFadden (sop., in SQ 4) / Arditti Quartet


> "The music is uncompromisingly intense, angular, and fragmented in the extreme, and its myriad difficulties aren't disguised or softened. The Arditti Quartet specializes in such cutting-edge music, and they are at their best in works that stretch the boundaries of expression and technique. This set is recommended for adventurous listeners and serious students of Ferneyhough's work".


Yes, it is, and yes, they are. A very interesting sound world. I have been returning again and again to these discs


----------



## opus55

Anton Webern (1883-1945)
Op.26 - 31










Enjoying some degenerate art of 20th century.


----------



## Manxfeeder

opus55 said:


> Anton Webern (1883-1945)
> Op.26 - 31
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Enjoying some degenerate art of 20th century.


Ha! I think Boulez's first cycle is more "degenerate" than his second one.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Beethoven, Symphonies Nos. 1 and 3*


----------



## Balthazar

Pugg said:


> ​
> *Mozart: Die Entführung aus dem Serail, K384*
> 
> _Edita Gruberova_ (Konstanze),_ Kathleen Battle _(Blonde), Gösta Winbergh (Belmonte), Heinz Zednik (Pedrillo), Martti Talvela (Osmin), Will Quadflieg (Bassa Selim)
> 
> Wiener Philharmoniker, George Solti
> 
> Studio recording, 1985


Such a great performance! Another great recording under Solti's baton.


----------



## Balthazar

*Strauss ~ Lieder*

Jonas Kaufmann sings a selection of _lieder_ accompanied by Helmut Deutsch.

This is probably my favorite Strauss disc, vocal or instrumental (though Jessye Norman's unequalled _Four Last Songs_ gives it a run for its money).


----------



## Eramirez156

from *The Decca Sound: The Mono Years*

*Cello Sonata No.1, Op.38
Cello Sonata No.2, Op.99*
*Johannes Brahms*









* Pierre Fournier
Wilhelm Backhaus*

_Decca LXT 5077_


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Beethoven, B-flat Piano Trio*

This is my first exposure to Jacqueline du Pre. Probably not the best exposure; I'm distracted because she sounds out of tune with the rest of the ensemble.


----------



## Jeffrey Smith

NightHawk said:


> _Winterreise_ Bostridge, DFDieskau.
> _Das Lied von der Erde_, Klemperer w C.Ludwig and Wunderlich, Colin Davis w Norman and Vickers, Bruno Walter w Maureen Forrester and R. Lewis, B.Haitink w J. Baker and J. King. The Klemperer rules - IMO Klemperer, Ludwig and Wunderlich are just unmatched in this - only J. Norman's _Der Abschied_ vies with Ludwig's.


GregM suggests Kubelik. I would suggest Krips with the Vienna Symphony, with Wunderlich doing better than he did with Klemperer, and Fischer Dieskau doing better than he did with either Kletzki or Bernstein, the ones he is better known for. It is live, mono 1964, so the orchestra is sometimes off, but Krips is not.








Meanwhile, what I am listening to: John Browning, piano, Leonard Slatkin conductor, St Louis Symphony Orchestra, *Barber* Symphony No. 1, Piano Concerto


----------



## pmsummer

*Christmas: Day 12.3. It is finished.*










WEIHNACHTSORATORIUM
_Christmas Oratorio BWV 248_
*Johann Sebastian Bach*
Theo Adam, Peter Schreier, Annelies Burmeister, Arleen Auger
Dresdner Kreuzchor
Dresdner Philharmonie
Martin Flämig - conductor

_Berlin Classics_


----------



## ribonucleic

Songs of Debussy and Mozart - Juliane Banse / Andras Schiff



> I played this release for a professional singer/voice teacher, and every five minutes she remarked "I'd give anything to be able to sing like that." This was followed by all manner of expert commentary as to why the soprano voice of Juliane Banse is as ideal and desirable an instrument as any singer could hope for and any listener could cherish. Of course, I completely agreed with this assessment-and there's no question that you will too, as Banse and her acclaimed piano partner András Schiff give these wonderful songs form and life and character that goes far beyond the fundamentals of technique and artful interpretation.
> 
> Just go to tracks 13, 14, and 15-two Debussy songs and one by Mozart-and you will hear the essence of this recital, both in terms of Banse's exceptional expressive facility, warm yet vibrant tone production, and remarkable agility and accuracy of pitch, as well as these composers' unsurpassed way with texts, melodies, and musical scene-painting. The Mozart song, Das Veilchen, about a violet that gets stepped on, is as perfectly gorgeous and well-crafted as any of this composer's more celebrated efforts, and Banse conveys its emotional content so effectively that you don't even have to know the textual details to appreciate its meaning. The vocal technique is so effortless-and thankfully, the top-most pitches are so free of harshness-that we have only to enjoy the music, a luxury that we don't always attain with many less-assured and less-accomplished singers.
> 
> Although Banse exhibits greatest affinity for and proficiency in the Mozart selections-what sensuous legato and scintillating runs and leaps!-her command of the Debussian idiom is profound. She and Schiff have been performing these songs together for years, and their easy partnership shows in the way Schiff accomodates Banse's near-improvisatory shaping of phrases and treatment of tempos. Happily, the programming of this recital has nothing to do with ECM's occasional tendencies toward musicologically shaky conceptualizations and repertorial/stylistic juxtapositions (Bach and Webern, Bach and numerological theories, etc.). Rather, this is a revelatory program whose seemingly strange combination of composers and styles-Jacques Drillon's colorfully pretentious notes to the contrary-simply arises from Banse's purely musical/artistic desire to bring more attention to Mozart's under-appreciated song repertoire. It works, and it will stand as one of the year's best recordings, a study in first-rate singing, captured in exemplary sound. Be prepared to replace your current favorite soprano: Banse is awesome. 10/10 - Classics Today


----------



## Blancrocher

Schubert, Piano Sonata in A minor, D.784 (Richter, London 1979)


----------



## Sloe

Carl Nielsen´s sixth symphony
Orchestra: Danish National Radio Symphony Orchestra
Conductor: Thomas Dausgaard

I think this is one of the finest symphonies by one of the finest composers.
Exceptionally beautiful.


----------



## starthrower

From The House Of The Dead


----------



## Pugg

​
*Saint-Saens*: Tone poems + Piano Concerto 1
DUTOIT / PO (1980)


----------



## Pugg

DavidA said:


> Rachmaninov piano concerto 2
> 
> Weissenberg / BPO / Karajan
> 
> Got this in a charity shop. A fantastic performance. Listen to the orchestra!


Do try his Beethoven piano concerto's (same conductor/ orchestra) almost as exciting as this one :tiphat:


----------



## Pugg

Balthazar said:


> *Strauss ~ Lieder*
> 
> Jonas Kaufmann sings a selection of _lieder_ accompanied by Helmut Deutsch.
> 
> This is probably my favorite Strauss disc, vocal or instrumental (though Jessye Norman's unequalled _Four Last Songs_ gives it a run for its money).


Personally, I think this is his best "lieder " disc on sale, before he got in the great wide world, of super commercial recordings. :tiphat:


----------



## Jeffrey Smith

Pugg said:


> ​
> *Saint-Saens*: Tone poems + Piano Concerto 1
> DUTOIT / PO (1980)


That's the one avec Roge?
Me, currently
Mozart Flute Quartets Members of the Tokyo String Quartet and James Galway
Clarinet Quintet Tokyo SQ with Richard Stoltzmann
Includes an arrangement by Galway of the Oboe Quartet K370 for flute...but it's the earlier Flute Quartets hitting my sweet spot tonight.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Dvorak*; Slavonic dances.
Antal Dorati


----------



## brotagonist

Wölfl Sonata in c
Nakamatsu


----------



## Tristan

*Brahms* - 3 Intermezzi, Op. 117









As much as I love Brahms' symphonies and chamber music, I do think that some of his best work is his subtly beautiful piano solo music. This set especially stands out to me, particularly the first intermezzo (in E flat)--I can't be the only one who hears the resemblance to "Silent Night", can I?


----------



## Pugg

​*Vivaldi ; Concerti per Viola D'Amore*
I Musicu


----------



## EDaddy

http://postimage.org/

Ludwig Van Beethoven - Symphony #4
NDR-Sinfonieorchester; Gunter Wand

Along with his 1st and 2nd, I must confess this is one of Ludwig Van's symphonies I listen to the least. In Wand's hands, however, this has become a far more compelling work for me.


----------



## Pugg

​*Vivaldi; Sacred choral works* no 1
_Vittorio Negri _


----------



## helenora

*Strauss Die Fledermaus conducted by Domingo and with Dame Kiri Te Kanawa* operettas are undervalued  highly enjoyable piece of music and the ouverture is a masterpiece in itself.


----------



## Pugg

*Wagner: Parsifal*

_Peter Hofmann _(Parsifal), _Dunja Vejzovic_ (Kundry), Kurt Moll (Gurnemanz), José van Dam (Amfortas), Siegmund Nimsgern (Klingsor), Victor von Halem (Titurel), Hanna Schwarz (Alto Stimme)

Berlin German Opera Chorus, Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra, _Herbert von Karajan_


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Jeffrey Smith said:


> GregM suggests Kubelik. I would suggest Krips with the Vienna Symphony, with Wunderlich doing better than he did with Klemperer, and Fischer Dieskau doing better than he did with either Kletzki or Bernstein, the ones he is better known for. It is live, mono 1964, so the orchestra is sometimes off, but Krips is not.
> View attachment 79857


This is a performance I want to hear, though it will have to be pretty devastating to knock the Kubelik off my top slot. Wunderlich is one of my all time favourite singers, and his performance under Klemperer has always been my choice for the tenor songs. It's just that Baker is so indescribably moving in the Kubelik, so completely inside the songs. Still, one can't really compare baritone with mezzo (and I do like Fischer-Dieskau) so maybe this Krips version will become my alternative choice.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Trying to brighten up this winter morning with this sparkling, effervescent, stylish performance of Strauss's less well-known operetta *Der Zigeunerbaron*. So far it's doing a pretty good job.


----------



## hombre777

Beata Viscera by Perotin (Magister Perotinus) sung by Marianne Lihannah


----------



## Pugg

​*Mozart; piano concerto 27*
Christian Zacharias


----------



## Blancrocher

Bach: Toccatas (Gould)


----------



## D Smith

Remembering Pierre Boulez. RIP. Le Marteau Sans Maitre. Summers, Boulez/Ensemble InterContemporain


----------



## Pugg

​
*Schumann:* Piano Concerto; Fantasie
London Symphony Orchestra, Claudio Abbado


----------



## MrTortoise

Gordon Shi-Wen Chin

Formosa Seasons for Violin and Strings

Cho-Liang Lin, violin
Kansas City Orchestra
Michael Stern, cond.


----------



## MrTortoise

Pierre Boulez

Rituel: In Memoriam Bruno Maderna

Stuttgart Radio Symphony Orchestra


----------



## bejart

Johan Schenck (1660-ca.1720): Viola Sonata No.4 in E Flat

Sandor Szaszvrosi and Nora Kallai, violas -- Angelika Csizmadia, harpsichord


----------



## Pugg

Next on:

​
*Schubert*: String Quartet No. 14 in D minor, D810 'Death and the Maiden'

*Pavel Haas* Quartet


----------



## Biwa

Boulez and the Piano - Artists in Conversation Vol. 4

Pierre Boulez: 
Douze Notations (1945)
Première Sonata (1946)
Deuxième Sonata (1948)
Troisième Sonata (1955-1957/1963)
Incises (1994/2001, expanded version of 2001)
Une page d'éphéméride (2005)

Dmitri Vassilakis (piano)


----------



## Eramirez156

*R.I.P. Pierre Boulez*

One of his best ,in IMO, with the CSO

*Concerto for Orchestra*
*Bela Bartok*









*Chicago Symphony Orchestra*
*Pierre Boulez (26 March 1925 - 5 January 2016) *


----------



## johnnysc

Dvorak Piano Quartet 2

Ax, Stern, Laredo, Ma


----------



## Tsaraslondon

This disc (minus November Woods) was one of my treasured possessions back in my LP days, but, for some reason, I never got a replacement till now. The recording quality, spectacular in its day, still sounds pretty amazing in this CD reissue. All I miss is the original cover, which looked like this.










Terrific performances here from Boult and the LPO, I especially love _The Garden of Fand_ and _Tintagel_.


----------



## Vasks

_LPs_

*Lalo - Overture to "Le Roi d'Ys" (Martinon/RCA)
d'Indy - Symphony on a French Mountain Air (Casadesus/Columbia)*


----------



## Jeff W

*In which there is Bruckner and some Brits*

Good morning TC from sunny but still very cold Albany! Don't worry, the music was plenty warm enough for me!









Started off with Simone Young conducting the Philharmoniker Hamburg in Anton Bruckner's Symphony No. 8. This was has picked up the nickname 'Apocalyptic' over the years, but I try to discard all nicknames given to works that weren't given to them by the composer. Anyways, one word review: 'Wow!'









And now for some British composers. Starting off with William Walton and his Viola and Violin Concertos. Soloist is Nigel Kennedy with Andre Previn on the podium conducting the Royal Philharmonic Orchestra. I wish I had this kind of talent to be able to masterfully play both violin and viola. As such, I can only occasionally torment my poor clarinet...









Gustav Holst and a selection of orchestral works and concertos. Howard Griffiths conducting the English Sinfonietta. I know 'The Planets' gets all the attention, but I think I prefer this side of Holst as opposed to the big and loud proto-Sci-Fi movie music ('The Planets' sounds like it very much influenced John Williams in his scores to 'Star Wars').









Edward Elgar's Violin Concerto and Ralph Vaughn-Williams' 'The Lark Ascending'. Hilary Hahn playing the solo violin and Sir Colin Davis conducting the London Symphony Orchestra. Was not a fan of the Elgar Violin Concerto. It just felt very long and overdone to me.









Finishing out with a new name to me, York Bowen. This album features the Violin Concerto and the Piano Concerto No. 1. Lorraine McAslan (no relation to the Narnian lion as far as I am aware) played the violin and Michael Dussek played the piano. Vernon Handley conducted the BBC Concert Orchestra. Completely unabashed romanticism here. I'm loving it!


----------



## Pugg

​
*Dame Joan Sutherland "La Stupenda"*

Arditi:Il Bacio

with Instrumental Accompaniment

Donizetti:Ancor non giunse! ... Regnava nel silenzio…Quando rapito in estasi (from Lucia di Lammermoor)
Paris Conservatoire Orchestra, Nello Santi

Ardon gli incensi (from Lucia di Lammermoor)
Paris Conservatoire Orchestra, Nello Santi
Ah! tardai troppo...O luce di quest'anima (from Linda di Chamounix)

Paris Conservatoire Orchestra, Nello Santi
Gounod:Ah! Je veux vivre dans ce rêve (from Roméo et Juliette)

orchestra of the Royal Opera House, Covent Garden, Francesco Molinari-Pradelli

Thomas, Ambroise:A vos jeux, mes amis (from Hamlet)

Verdi:È strano! è strano!...Ah! fors è lui (from La traviata)

Caro nome (from Rigoletto)
Mercè, dilette amiche 'Bolero' (from I Vespri Siciliani)
Mia madre aveva...Piangea cantando...Ave Maria (from Otello)
Orchestra of the Royal Opera House, Covent Garden, Francesco Molinari-Pradelli


----------



## Richannes Wrahms




----------



## Orfeo

*The Grim, Morbid Picture (with Uneasy Resignation)*

*Gustav Mahler*
Symphony no. IX in D major.
-The Berlin State Symphony/Daniel Barenboim.

*Alexander Glazunov*
Symphony no. VIII in E-flat major, op. 83.
-The Japan Shinsei Symphony Orchestra/Takashi Asahina.

*Pyotr Illyich Tchaikovsky*
Symphony no. VI in B minor, op. 74 "Pathetique."
-The Japan Shinsei Symphony Orchestra/Takashi Asahina.
*
Johannes Brahms*
Symphony no. IV in E minor, op. 98.
-The Vienna Philharmonic/Leonard Bernstein.

*Franz Schmidt*
Symphony no. IV in C major.
-The Vienna Philharmonic/Zubin Mehta.

*Josef Suk*
Symphony in C minor "Asrael."
-The State Symphony Orchestra of the Russian Federation/Yevgeny Svetlanov.


----------



## Polyphemus

New to me but wonderful disc.


----------



## Eramirez156

*Notations I-XII
Structures II
explosante-fixe...*
*Pierre Boulez*









*Pierre-Laurent Aimard 
Ensemble Intercontemporain *
*Pierre Boulez*


----------



## Mahlerian

Boulez: Notations for Orchestra

Boulez: Incises

Boulez: Dérive 1


----------



## Guest

Boulez conducts

Ligeti, Cello Concerto, Violin Concerto.


----------



## Heliogabo

My choice to say goodbye to monsieur Boulez :tiphat:


----------



## DavidA

Schumann Kreileriana Horowitz live 3/11/68 New Haven


----------



## Pugg

​
*Bellini: Norma
*
_Renata Scotto_ (Norma), _Tatiana Troyanos _(Adalgisa), Giuseppe Giacomini (Pollione), Paul Plishka (Oroveso), Ann Murray (Clotilde), Paul Crook (Flavio)

Ambrosian Opera Chorus & National Philharmonic Orchestra, James Levine


----------



## Stirling

Schumann #2 - Bernstein/WPO


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1992 (Tracks 1 - 9) at Jordan Hall, New England Conservatory, Boston. Recording Engineer: Bud Graham.
Recorded 1989 (Track 10) at Henry Wood Hall, London. Recording Engineer: Andreas Neubronner.


----------



## Selby

Jürg Frey

Pianist, Alone
R. Andrew Lee


----------



## atsizat




----------



## Tsaraslondon

Sticking with British music for now. *A Village Romeo and Juliet* may be Delius's best known opera, but, aside from _The Walk to the Paradise Garden_, it's rarely heard, which is a shame, because it is absolutely gorgeous.

Sir Charles Mackerras conducts a superb performance, in wonderfully warm Decca sound.


----------



## Vaneyes

:angel:


----------



## Chronochromie

*Boulez - Rituel in memoriam Bruno Maderna*


----------



## Mahlerian

Mahler: Symphony No. 9
Chicago Symphony Orchestra, cond. Boulez









Under Boulez, nothing in this magnificent work is perfunctory and everything is meaningful; just as Mahler wanted, every strand contributes to the emotional effect of the whole.


----------



## Guest

Boulez
Incises (2001)

Yejin Gil, piano.


----------



## Vaneyes

pmsummer said:


> WEIHNACHTSORATORIUM
> _Christmas Oratorio BWV 248_
> *Johann Sebastian Bach*
> Theo Adam, Peter Schreier, Annelies Burmeister, Arleen Auger
> Dresdner Kreuzchor
> Dresdner Philharmonie
> Martin Flämig - conductor
> 
> _Berlin Classics_


Limited harp, maybe...but not limited talent.


----------



## MrTortoise

Alban Berg

Lulu-Suite, 5 symphonic pieces from the opera for soprano & orchestra
Der Wein, concert aria for soprano & orchestra
Lyric Suite, for orchestra (arr. from Nos.2-4 of string quartet version)

Judith Blegen, soprano (Lulu)
Jessie Norman, soprano (Der Wein)
New York Philharmonic
Pierre Boulez, cond.


----------



## atsizat

Antonio Vivaldi.


----------



## johnnysc

Joseph Haydn - Symphonies 97, 98, 99

Cleveland Orchestra/Szell


----------



## elgar's ghost

The last of my Bach listening for the time being, and a re-acquaintance with a large-scale Elgar work I'd almost forgotten I had as it's been so long since I've played it.

J.S. Bach - The Well-Tempered Clavier Book II BWV870-893 (1740s):








(different sleeve - mine is an older edition on EMI)

Elgar - _Caractacus_ [text by H.A. Acworth] op.35 (1897-98):

This cantata proved to be one of EE's breakthrough works, the tale of a defeated yet defiant British chieftain taken captive by the armies of Emperor Claudius hitting a chord during what was the height of Great Britain's imperial prestige just after the time of Queen Victoria's elaborate Diamond Jubilee celebrations and immediately before the shabby disgrace which was to become the Second Boer War.

The text by the splendidly-named Harry Arbuthnot Acworth is hackneyed but serviceable, telling a fanciful story which contains elements of Bellini's _Norma_ and, at the end, even Mozart's _La clemenza di Tito_. Performance by the Royal Liverpool PO helmed by Sir Charles Groves.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Webern Five Pieces for Orchestra.*

Thanks, Mr. Boulez, for all the Webern.


----------



## hpowders

Shostakovich Symphony No. 4
Philadelphia Orchestra
Myung-Whun Chung

More a huge concerto for orchestra than a symphony. Whatever it is, for me, it is Shostakovich's finest symphonic work and I am completely in love with it.

The Philadelphia Orchestra owns this work. Chung is most successful in the slower passages and tends to rush the faster ones at the expense of emotional involvement.

As a virtuoso exercise for a great orchestra, this performance is indeed astonishing.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Not surprisingly, a lot of people are playing Boulez recordings today in memory of the maestro. Though I recognise his pre-eminence in both music and music making in the twentieth century, I was never one to sit devotedly at the feet of the master, and I consequently have very few of his recordings in my collection.

This Sony set of his Debussy recordings with the Cleveland and New Philharmonia orchestras was given to my by a friend, and I'm listening now to this *La Mer* with the New Philharmonia. As ever, one notices little details in the orchestration that one may not have heard before. It's a splendid performance, but I do find it a little lacking in atmosphere, and would not prefer it to Haitink, Martinon or Karajan's 1960s account on DG.


----------



## aleazk

One of my favorite composers/conductors conducting my favorite recording of my favorite pieces of another of one of my favorite composers!

*Piano Concerto* - _Pierre-Laurent Aimard_, piano; *Violin Concerto* - _Saschko Gawriloff_, violin; _Ensemble Intercontemporain_, *Pierre Boulez*.



















And, of course, a _lamento_ in the memory of the master:

*Pierre Boulez*: _Rituel in memoriam Bruno Maderna_


----------



## D Smith

Listening to Boulez all day today. Debussy/Cleveland. Bartok/Chicago, NY.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

*Stravinsky
The Firebird etc.*
Pierre Boulez, Chicago SO [DG, rec. 1993]










*
Berg
Lulu (Complete opera in 3 acts)*
Stratas, Minton, Schwarz, Mazura, Riegel, Blankenheim, Tear, Pampuch
Orchestre de l'Opéra de Paris, Pierre Boulez [DG, 2000]


----------



## Sloe

Anton Bruckner´s seventh symphony.
Orchestra: Berlin Philharmonics
Conductor: Simon Rattle

To hear a Bruckner symphony is for me to be overwhelmed by beauty.


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 2002.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Continuing with Elgar tonight - two marches (fill-ups from the _Caractacus_ recording I heard earlier) plus a disc each of orchestral and another early vocal work.

Imperial March [for Queen Victoria's Diamond Jubilee] op.32 (1897), Coronation March [for the coronation of King George V] op. 65 (1911), Oratorio - _The Light of Life_ op.29 (1896), 'Enigma' Variations op.36 (1899), Incidental Music & Funeral March for the play _Grania and Diarmid_ (sic.) by George Moore and W.B. Yeats op.42 (1901) and Symphonic Study in C-minor - _Falstaff_ op.68 (1913):


----------



## Janspe

Thrilling, sensual, beautiful; absolutely essential. Listening to this, I can't understand how some people think Boulez's music will be forgotten - this is something I will cherish forever!


----------



## Mahlerian

Janspe said:


> Listening to this, I can't understand how some people think Boulez's music will be forgotten...


Mere wishful thinking.

Schoenberg: Five Pieces for Orchestra
BBC Symphony Orchestra, cond. Boulez









Bartók: Cantata Profana, The Wooden Prince
Chicago Symphony Orchestra, cond. Boulez


----------



## atsizat




----------



## George O

*To the memory of an angel*










Alban Berg (1885-1935)

Violin Concerto

Pinchas Zukerman, violin
London Symphony Orchestra / Pierre Boulez

Three Orchestral Pieces
BBC Symphony Orchestra / Pierre Boulez

on CBS (Holland), from 1986

5 stars


----------



## pmsummer

*Christmas: Bonus Day*










EPIPHANY MASS
_as it may have been celebrated in St. Thomas, Leipzig, c. 1740_
*Johann Sebastian Bach*
Anonymous, Johann Pachelbel, Michael Praetorius
James Johnstone, Timothy Roberts, Peter Harvey, Angus Davidson - soloists
Paul McCreesh - conductor 
Gabrieli Consort & Players
Congregational Choirs of Freberg and Dresden

_Archiv Produktion_


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Debussy: Everything on this CD*

Boulez and the Cleveland Orchestra.


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1992 - '95.


----------



## Alfacharger

Sampling from the four operas on several LPs.


----------



## Balthazar

*Pierre Boulez ~ Le Marteau sans maître; Dérive 1 & 2*

The composer leads the Ensemble Intercontemporain.


----------



## George O

Hugues Dufourt (1943-)

Antiphysis (1978)

Istvan Matuz, flute
Ensemble InterContemporain / Pierre Boulez

Jonathan Harvey (1939-2012)

Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980)

concrete sounds, processed by computer

Gerard Grisey (1946-1998)

Modulations (1978)

Ensemble InterContemporain / Pierre Boulez

on Erato (France), from 1984


----------



## atsizat




----------



## NightHawk

GregMitchell said:


> You therefore need to hear the Kubelik recording, also with Janet Baker. Both Ludwig and Norman are generalised in their response to the text, compared to Baker in this recording. Her _Der Abschied_ is utterly emotionally shattering, her identification with music and text so personal, so specific.
> 
> It's actually a recording I can only listen to occasionally, as it's quite an upsetting experience.


Thank you for the recommendation! Kubelik is an 'inner circle conductor' for me, so I just ordered it


----------



## atsizat




----------



## atsizat




----------



## bejart

Giovanni Battista Viotti (1755-1824): Flute Quartet in D Minor, Op.22, No.2

Claudio Ferrarini on flute with members of the Quartetto di Salisburgo: Lavard Skou Larsen, violin -- Jorg Steinkrauss, viola -- Detlef Mielke, cello


----------



## aleazk

*Ravel*: _Le Tombeau de Couperin_ - The BP with *Pierre Boulez*.






In my opinion, the best and definitive performance of this piece. The way he highlights the very subtle effects in this masterpiece of orchestration by Ravel is amazing. The ending of the Menuet is perfect.


----------



## atsizat




----------



## MrTortoise

Claude Debussy

Nocturnes
Rhapsodie
Jeux: Poeme dans
La Mer

Cleveland Orchestra
Pierre Boulez, cond.


----------



## Blancrocher

Schubert - String Quartet 15 (Kodaly)


----------



## bejart

Karl Ditters von Dittersdorf (1739-1799): Symphony in E Minor

Romeo Rimbu leading the Oradea Philharmonic Orchestra


----------



## atsizat




----------



## aleazk

So, you like heavy metal, uh?... Sorry, I prefer more brutal stuff! Just listen to this _at full volume_!

*Boulez*: _Notation II_ - Boulez · Berliner Philharmoniker


----------



## Guest

This set arrived today, and I started with No.7. While it won't win any sonic awards, although the sound is decent enough considering it is Russian 1971 audio, Zhukov plays with scalding intensity.


----------



## opus55

Rachmaninov: Piano Trios
Schumann: Violin Sonatas

















The Schumann disc is my favorite chamber recording and it has been since I bought it immediately after hearing it on FM radio.


----------



## johnnysc

Schubert - Symphony No. 8

Chamber Orchestra of Europe/Abbado


----------



## bejart

First listen to a brand new arrival --
Friedrich Kuhlau (1786-1832): Piano Sonatina in C Major, Op.55, No.6

Jeno Jando, piano


----------



## ribonucleic

Liszt - Hungarian Rhapsody No. 6, Martha Argerich (Munich 1966 TV performance)






Flaming virtuosity! The instrument is left in ruins!


----------



## atsizat




----------



## Pugg

​
*Franz Schubert*: Piano Trio No.2 in E flat, Op.100 D.929
Beaux Arts Trio


----------



## atsizat




----------



## Itullian

For Pierre.........


----------



## opus55

Mahler: Symphony No. 6


----------



## atsizat




----------



## Richannes Wrahms

I hope somebody pays Pintscher to do the others.


----------



## Pugg

bejart said:


> Giovanni Battista Viotti (1755-1824): Flute Quartet in D Minor, Op.22, No.2
> 
> Claudio Ferrarini on flute with members of the Quartetto di Salisburgo: Lavard Skou Larsen, violin -- Jorg Steinkrauss, viola -- Detlef Mielke, cello


Refreshing to see between all the Boulez devotees


----------



## atsizat




----------



## isorhythm

Just finished:


----------



## atsizat




----------



## atsizat




----------



## Pugg

​Barber; Violin concerto
Oliveira. Skatkin


----------



## Pugg

​
*Saint-Saëns*:Requiem, Op. 54/Psaume XVIII

_Françoise Pollet_ (soprano)

Orchestre Nationale d'Ile de France, Jacques Mercier


----------



## ArtMusic




----------



## Pugg

​*R. Strauss: Four Last songs / Orchestral songs
Dame Kiri Te Kana *
Andrew Davis conducting


----------



## Badinerie

Last night, the concerto...this morning the Sonata.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Handel: Alcina*

*Dame Joan Sutherland *(Alcina),* Fritz Wunderlich* (Ruggiero), Norma Procter (Bradamante), Jeannette Van Dijck (Morgana), Nicola Monti (Oronte), Thomas Hemsley (Melisso)

Cappella Coloniensis, Ferdinand Leitner


----------



## EDaddy

http://postimage.org/

Einojuhani Rautavaara - Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light'
Royal Scottish National Orchestra; Hannu Koivula

Deep, ethereal, other-worldly... _fascinating_.


----------



## Blancrocher

Beethoven: Middle String Quartets (Emerson)


----------



## Pugg

​*Ravel;Piano concertos*
_Samson Françoi_s


----------



## Pugg

Next on:

​
2.CD „Der neue Mozart-Tenor" - Arias from Cosi fan tutte, Don Giovanni, Zaide, Die Gärtnerin aus Liebe (1956-1961)
German languages


----------



## bejart

George Frideric Handel (1685-1759): Cello Sonata in A Minor

Tatty Theo, cello -- Carolyn Gibley, harpsichord


----------



## atsizat




----------



## elgar's ghost

More Elgar today, including some of his more discernibly Roman Catholic output. The famous _The Dream of Gerontius_, set to the text of Cardinal Newman, was dedicated to 'Ad maiorem Dei gloriam' (the work emulating Mendelssohn's _Elijah_ by being premiered at the Birmingham Music Festival). Hans Richter conducted the reportedly shambolic premiere but was sufficiently impressed to champion _Gerontius_ on his return to Germany which undoubtedly enabled Elgar's music to eventually establish a foothold outside the confines of the UK, especially once Richard Strauss added himself to his list of admirers.

The radiant performance here is conducted by Sir John Barbirolli, who had a spiritual as well as a professional affinity for the work. The three distinguished soloists are Richard Lewis (Gerontius), Dame Janet Baker (Angel) and Kim Borg (Priest/Angel of the Agony).

The early op.2 pieces for organ and choir were written for use at St. George's RC church in Worcester where Elgar was organist at the time, but not offered for publication for another 20 years. Among the other works, The Organ Sonata no.1 was composed for Hugh Blair, the newly-resident organist at Worcester Cathedral, who allegedly found the work difficult. The work appears to hold no such terrors for Herbert Sumsion on his recording here at the organ of Gloucester Cathedral.

All other works on the disc are by the Choir of Worcester Cathedral conducted by Christopher Robinson with Harry Bramma on organ (except on the _Vesper Voluntaries_ which are played by Christopher Robinson),

Motets - _Ave verum corpus_, _Ave Maria_ and _Ave maris stella_ for organ and choir op.2 nos.1-3 (c. 1887 - rev. for publication 1907), Introduction and Andante from _Vesper Voluntaries_ for organ op.14 (1889), Part Song for unaccompanied choir - _Angelus_ op.56 (1909), Psalm 29 for organ and choir - _Give unto the Lord_ op.74 (1914), Offertory - _O Hearken Thou_ - version for organ and choir [composed for the coronation of George V] op. 64 (1911), Canticles - _Te Deum and Benedictus_ for organ and choir op.34 (1897), Organ Sonata no.1 in G op. 28 (1898) and _The Dream of Gerontius_ for voices and orchestra op.38 (1899-1900):


----------



## atsizat




----------



## Pugg

Just arrived:

​
*The Clarinotts*

_Ernst Ottensamer, Daniel Ottensamer and Andreas Ottensamer_ (clarinets)

Bonfa:Manhã de Carnaval
František Jánoška (piano)
Doppler, F:Fantasie for 2 flutes & piano ('Rigoletto-Fantasie'), Op. 38
Françaixetit Quatuor pour Saxophones: Cantilène
Koreny:Cinema I
Mendelssohn:Concert Piece No. 1 in F major for clarinet, basset horn, & piano/orchestra, Op. 113
arr. Rainer Schottstadt
Mozart:Soave sia il vento (from Così fan tutte)
Ponchielli:Il Convegno - divertimento per due clarinetti
Rossini:Soirées musicales: La Danza
Truan:The Chase

Wiener Virtuosen Streichensemble


----------



## atsizat

The part at 4:00 is awesome. I wish that part went on longer.


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

Franz Liszt - Piano Sonata No. 2 in B minor (Vladimir Horowitz).









A great work expertly played. Really enjoying this .


----------



## pmsummer

CAPTAIN HUMES POETICALL MUSICKE
_Music for Viols, Lute, and Voice: Volume 1_
*Tobias Hume*
Les Voix Humaines - viols
Stephen Stubbs - lute
Daniel Taylor - vocal

_Naxos_


----------



## Vasks

_Recorded in the composer's church, San Marco_


----------



## Pugg

​
*Schumann*iano Concerto in A minor, Op. 54
Introduction & Allegro appassionato in G major, Op. 92
Introduction and Allegro Op. 134
Kinderszenen, Op. 15: Traümerei

*Jan Lisiecki (piano)*

Orchestra dell'Accademia Nazionale di Santa Cecilia, Antonio Pappano


----------



## johnnysc

Joseph Haydn - 3 Piano Sonatas

Alfred Brendel


----------



## Pat Fairlea

Steven Osborne playing Rachmaninov Op 32 Preludes. Emotional, precise, fascinating pedalling. I would give a kidney to be able to play the B Minor that we'll. Or at all!


----------



## DavidA

HaydnBearstheClock said:


> Franz Liszt - Piano Sonata No. 2 in B minor (Vladimir Horowitz).
> 
> View attachment 79908
> 
> 
> A great work expertly played. Really enjoying this .


Thought Liszt only wrote one?


----------



## Pugg

​
*Verdi: Simon Boccanegra*

_Piero Cappuccilli _(Boccanegra), _Mirella Freni_ (Amelia/Maria), José van Dam (Paolo), Nicolai Ghiaurov (Jacopo Fiesco), José Carreras (Gabriele)

La Scala Chorus & Orchestra, _Claudio Abbado_:tiphat:


----------



## Guest

Michelangeli.Zimerman,Gieseking and Livia Rev are great Debussy players.Youri Egorov belongs to the very best in my opinion.I recommend it very highly.The recordings are also very good.:tiphat:


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 2002/3 at St. George's, Bristol. Recording Engineer: Simon Eadon.


----------



## Vaneyes

Pat Fairlea said:


> Steven Osborne playing Rachmaninov Op 32 Preludes. Emotional, precise, fascinating pedalling. I would give a kidney to be able to play the B Minor that we'll. Or at all!


Arrangements have been made. When will you be available for the operation?


----------



## starthrower




----------



## tortkis

500 Years of Organ Music, Vol. 1 (Brilliant Classics)









booklet(pdf): http://www.brilliantclassics.com/me...-Organ-Music-COMPLETE-Organ-Specification.pdf

Currently listening to the works of Michelangelo Rossi (c.1601/2-1656). Very good, and some pieces are quite astounding.


----------



## johnnysc

Ibert - Escales
Ravel - Rapsodie Espagnole, La Valse and others.

Detroit Symphony Orchestra/Paul Paray


----------



## Richannes Wrahms




----------



## Schubussy

Tōru Takemitsu - Coral Island
Yuzo Toyama, Tokyo Metropolitan Symphony Orchestra


----------



## Grizzled Ghost

Sulla Lira: The Voice of Orpheus / Le Miroir de Musique, Ricercar









Fantastic late Renaissance music.


----------



## atsizat




----------



## Eramirez156

*Sonata for Cello and Piano in D minor, Op.40*
*Dmitri Shostakovich*









*Daniil Shafran
Dmitri Shostakovich*

_recorded 12 November 1946_


----------



## cwarchc

Disc 2 from this collection


----------



## Mahlerian

Monteverdi: Selva morale e spirituale (Disc 3)
Cantus Cölln, Concerto Palatino, dir. Junghänel


----------



## ShropshireMoose

Beethoven: String Quartets Nos. 11 in F Minor, Op.95/13 in B-flat, Op.130 Busch Quartet
Beethoven-Weingartner: Grosse Fugue in B-flat, Op.122 Busch Chamber Players/Adolf Busch

Haydn: Piano Sonata in C, Hob.XVI:48
Schumann: Kreisleriana, Op.16
Rachmaninoff: Prelude in G-sharp Minor, Op.32 No.12/Moment Musical in B Minor, Op.16 No.3/Piano Sonata No.2 in B-flat Minor, Op.36 (ed. Horowitz)
Chopin: Waltz in C-sharp Minor, Op.64 No.2
Liszt: Au bord d'un source
Schumann: Traumerei, Op.15 No.7
Moszkowski: Etude in F, Op.72 No.6 Vladimir Horowitz

The box of recordings by Adolf Busch and co. arrived a couple of days ago, the happy result of some money received for Christmas. I'd already got some of the Beethoven Quartets on LP, but not Op.130, which was recorded for CBS in the USA. It is a superb performance, but strangely enough, the sound is a little on the boxy side, especially noticeable when heard straight after Op.95, which is an HMV recording. I say strangely enough, because the HMV was made in no.3 studio, Abbey Road in 1932, where Op.130 was made in Liederkranz Hall, New York in 1941, and you'd think the accoustic would be more spacious in the latter, but it ain't! The ear does adjust though after a while, and I thoroughly enjoyed it. Apparently Adolf Busch preferred the full string version of the Grosse Fugue made by Felix Weingartner to the original, it's nice to hear it, but I'd have loved to hear the Busch Quartet play the quartet version. 
Then another recital from this veritable box of delights of Horowitz. This is from Constitution Hall, Washington D.C., 17th November, 1968. Horowitz has just the right touch of wit and humour for Haydn, and it as pleasing to hear him in this repertoire as it is playing Scarlatti (and that's saying something!) Schumann's "Kreisleriana" is superb, he was one of the supreme Schumann players and this is a stunning performance (I heard him play it at the Royal Festival Hall in 1986, that was pretty stunning too let me tell you). In Rachmaninoff he was incomparable, the 2nd Sonata he always played in a conflation of the original and the 1931 revision, for he felt that Rachmaninoff had cut too much out when he revised it. What has been fascinating listening to several different recitals containing it is how Horowitz himself varied what he put in, this performance is the first one, of the three I've heard, that follows the routine on the original CBS LP, the others have all had additional material in the 2nd movement. The encores are almost like another mini-recital in themselves and I can scarce convey how much pleasure I am getting from this set.


----------



## Blancrocher

Shosty: String Quartets 1-4 (Fitzwilliam)


----------



## AClockworkOrange

*Prokofiev: Symphony No.1 "Classical" Weller/LSO*









Something short and sharp as a contrast to my recent listenings to Beethoven's Ninth.

Walter Weller & the London Symphony Orchestra perform beautifully and sound excellent in this recording.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Bruckner, Symphony No. 1*


----------



## Barbebleu

A recital by James King and Leonie Rysanek from Munich in 1974. Two great voices a little past their peak but so stylish and dramatic.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

*Ligeti
Concerto for Piano and Orchestra* (1985-8)
*Concerto for Cello and Orchestra* (1966)
*Concerto for Violin and Orchestra* (1990-2)
Aimard, Queyras, Gawriloff. Ensemble Intercontemporain, Pierre Boulez [DG, 1994










*
Kurtag
Stele*
Claudio Abbado, BPO [DG, 1996]










*
Mahler
Symphony No. 9 in D*
Pierre Boulez, Chicago SO [1995]


----------



## ShropshireMoose

Schumann: Piano Quintet in E-flat, Op.44/Piano Quartet in E-flat, Op.47 Joerg Demus/Barylli Quartet

Johann Strauss II arr. Winter: Roses from the South
Monckton and Talbot: "The Arcadians" Overture
Docker: Tabarinage
Rossini: Hey, For the Town's Factotum ("The Barber of Seville")
Reginald King: Summer Breezes
Tirani: Adoration
Trad. arr. Krein: Cinka Panna
Billy Mayerl: Caprinella
Hahn arr. Leopold: If My Songs Were Only Winged
Eric Coates: At the Dance
Quilter: Go Lovely Rose
Tauber and Grun arr. Byfield: "Old Chelsea" Selection Reginald Leopold and the Palm Court Orchestra/Jack Byfield/Reginald Kilbey/Frederick Harvey

Two contrasting LPs, both equally enjoyable. The Schumann disc is a delight, the more so for having the much less frequently recorded Piano Quartet on it, a work that deserves to be much more well known, I enjoy it as much as the Quintet, and these are two excellent performances. Then a disc of lighter fare, but I think it sits best on this thread, Reginald Leopold (1907-2003) was a marvellous violinist, the two solos he plays by Billy Mayerl and Reynaldo Hahn are exemplary (as is Jack Byfield's accompaniment- what a fine pianist and arranger he was). Frederick Harvey sings the well known aria from "The Barber of Seville" in English with excellent diction, and his singing of the beautiful "Go Lovely Rose" could hardly be bettered, I have quite a number of recordings by him all of which are excellent. The selection from "Old Chelsea", a light operetta by Richard Tauber - the famous tenor, who was a fine composer - has long been a favourite of mine, indeed in the days when I regularly played light music in restaurants etc. I often put it in the programme and very popular it was too. A splendid end to the evening.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Bartok, Concerto for Orchestra*

Oops. This one isn't conducted by Boulez. Oh, well, it's good anyway.


----------



## elgar's ghost

A combo of vocal and orchestral Elgar earlier in the evening. And it's goodnight from me.

Ballad for Chorus & Orchestra - _The Banner of St. George_ op.33 (1897), _Te Deum and Benedictus_ - arrangement for choir and orchestra (orig. 1897), Psalm 48: _Great is the Lord_ - arrangement for baritone solo, choir and orchestra op.67 (orig. 1912), _Sea Pictures_ - song cycle for contralto and orchestra op.37 (1897-99), _The Music Makers_ - ode for contralto, chorus and orchestra op.69 (1912), Serenade for Strings op.20 (1888-92), _Salut d'amour_ - version for orchestra op.12 (orig. 1888 - arr. 1889), Introduction & Allegro for Strings op.47 (1904-05), Elegy for strings op.58 (1909), March no.1 in D - _Pomp and Circumstance_ op.39 no.1 (1901) and Cello Concerto in E-minor op.85 (1918-19):


----------



## bejart

Antonio Rosetti (ca.1750-1792): Symphony in F Major, A33

Matthias Bamert conducting the London Mozart Players


----------



## George O

Dmitri Shostakovich (1906-1975)

Twenty-Four Preludes for the Piano, op 34

Police March (from Human Comedy)

Scene from Act III (from King Lear)

Intermezzo (from Bedbug)

Vladimir Viardo, piano

on Melodiya (USSR), from 1989
recorded 1984 and 1986


----------



## bejart

Franz Danzi (1763-1826): Duo in C Major

Eva Posvanecz, viola -- Balazs Mate, cello


----------



## Blancrocher

Schubert: Piano Sonata 14 in A minor (Sokolov; Eindhoven 2015)


----------



## brotagonist

Boulez Répons
B/EI


----------



## Blancrocher

Boulez: Rituel, Notations, Figures-Doubles-Prismes (Robertson/Lyon)


----------



## MrTortoise

Pierre Boulez

Le Marteau sans maitre
Sturctures, Book 1, for 2 pianos
Sonatina for flute and piano
Piano Sonata No. 2


----------



## JohnD

aleazk said:


> So, you like heavy metal, uh?... Sorry, I prefer more brutal stuff! Just listen to this _at full volume_!
> 
> *Boulez*: _Notation II_ - Boulez · Berliner Philharmoniker


Those folks in the Berliner Philharmoniker can really play! A while back I watched the DVD of Lang Lang playing Prokofiev's 3rd Piano Concerto and Bartok's 2nd with the BP led by Simon Rattle. Wow!


----------



## GreenMamba

Brahms PC2, Gilels, Jochum/BPO


----------



## brotagonist

Kurtág ...concertante...
Saraste/BBCSO


----------



## bejart

Anton Eberl (17765-1807): Piano Sonata in G Minor, Op.27

Marie-Luise Hinrichs, piano


----------



## starthrower

Some easy going English music.


----------



## Jeffrey Smith

Pugg said:


> ​
> *Handel: Alcina*
> 
> *Dame Joan Sutherland *(Alcina),* Fritz Wunderlich* (Ruggiero), Norma Procter (Bradamante), Jeannette Van Dijck (Morgana), Nicola Monti (Oronte), Thomas Hemsley (Melisso)
> 
> Cappella Coloniensis, Ferdinand Leitner


I have that in this issue








Myself now the last CD of this thoroughly pleasant thoroughly boring muzaque royale


----------



## MrTortoise

Johann Sebastian Bach

Cantata No. 204 'Ich bin in mir vergnügt'
Lisa Larsson, soprano

Cantata No. 201 'Geschwinde, geschwinde ihr wirbelnden Winde'
Caroline Stam, soprano (Momus); Peter De Groot, alto (Mercurius); Paul Agnew, tenor (Tmolus); Jeremy Overden, tenor (Midas); Klaus Mertens, bass (Phoebus); Donald Bentvelsen, bass (Pan)

Amsterdam Baroque Orchestra
Ton Koopman, cond.


----------



## Balthazar

*Hindemith ~ The Piano Sonatas*

Glenn Gould at the piano.


----------



## Pugg

*Brahms*: Piano Quintet + Clarinet Trio (Cleveland)


----------



## bejart

Mozart: Violin Sonata in B Flat, KV 378

Salvatore Accardo, violin -- Bruno Canino, piano


----------



## AClockworkOrange

*Dame Janet Baker - Various Mendelssohn*







CD19 of this wonderful set - specifically the various pieces by Mendelssohn on this disc including 'Auf Flugeln des Gesanges' Op.34 No.2, 2 Arias from Elijah Op.70, Psalm 42 Op.42 and Infelice Op.94

I don't have the booklet to hand to name the performers accompanying her, but Baker sounds radiant in these performances. I had not heard any of these pieces by Mendelssohn previously and I don't think I could have had a better introduction.


----------



## opus55

Humperdinck: Hänsel und Gretel


----------



## MrTortoise

Pyotr Il'yich Tchaikovsky

Piano Trio in a minor, Op. 50

Itzhak Perlman, violin
Lynn Harrell, cello
Vladimir Ashkenazy, piano


----------



## KenOC

John Adams: Chamber Symphony. Right now, the third movement, Roadrunner.


----------



## Pugg

​Mozart; Double handed sonatas. disc one
Eschenbach/ Frantz


----------



## Itullian

Felix Mendelssohn: A Midsummer Night's Dream - Incidental Music Op. 61 
Swedish Radio Choir, / Thomas Dausgaard 
BIS 2166 
KUSC.ORG


----------



## Itullian

opus55 said:


> Humperdinck: Hänsel und Gretel


Love it .....................


----------



## brotagonist

I'm listening to this again, as I have been quite distracted lately.


----------



## Itullian

Maurice Ravel: Piano Concerto for the left hand in D 
Zurich Tonhalle Orchestra / Lionel Bringuier 
Yuja Wang, piano

DG 00239310 
KUSC.ORG


----------



## Pugg

​
*Korngold*: Complete Songs disc 1 
Konrad Jarnot (baritone), Adrianne Pieczonka (soprano) & Reinild Mees (piano)


----------



## deprofundis

I will be lisening to *''on the way to bethlehem'' *one of naxos finest offering in term of exotic medieval music, to be honnest i like almost every piece of work here.The opener dinaresade is real nice so his dudul and melvana but those are stand out for me or highlight, than other piece of music awesome like traditional croatian works. So over all if you dont have this one yet and have a perticular interrest in medieval music that is groovy in a sense than my advice my friend is , you get this because it's that good.
Other stuff i lisen to were Peter abelard on naxos Saint and siners compilation great track lead by jeremy summerly all do i like it,
it's 15 minutes of gregorian chants, the personna of* Peter Abelard *was a deviant and got rightfully punish for what he did, so i have a hard time liking him actually i dont but his vocal music is nice, so he is a good musician but a terrible person thus said a sinner.


----------



## Pugg

​*Mozart & Haydn*: Jeunehomme

Haydn:Keyboard Concerto No. 11 in D major, HobXVIII:11
Cadenza: Alexandre Tharaud (with quotation of Marche Turque)

Mozartiano Concerto No. 9 in E-flat major, K271 "Jeunehomme"
Rondo for Piano & Orchestra in A major, K386
Cadenza: Alexandre Tharaud (with themes of "Jeunehomme")

_Ch'io mi scordi di te?... Non temer, amato bene_, K505

_Joyce DiDonato_ (mezzo-soprano)

Alexandre Tharaud (piano)

Les Violons du Roy, Bernard Labadie


----------



## TurnaboutVox

*Galina Ustvolskaya
Trio for Violin, Clarinet and Piano* (1949)
*Sonata No.5 in Ten Movements for Piano* (1986)
*Duet for Violin and Piano* (1964)
Reinbert de Leeuw, Harmen de Boer, Vera Berths [hat Art, 1992]









*

Beethoven
Violin sonatas Nos. 6, 7, 8, Op. 30 1-3; & No. 10 Op. 96*
Faust & Melnikov [HM, 2009]


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Two great Rachmaninov works, gorgeous playing from the Concertgebouw Orchestra under Ashkenazy, and superbly engineered sound from Decca. A stunner of a disc.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Verdi: Macbeth*

_Sherrill Milnes _(Macbeth),_ Fiorenza Cossotto_ (Lady Macbeth),_ Jose Carreras_ (Macduff), Ruggero Raimondi (Banco), Giuliano Bernardi (Malcolm), Maria Borgato (Dama), Carlo Del Bosco (Medico)

Ambrosian Opera Chorus & New Philharmonia Orchestra, _Riccardo Muti_:tiphat:


----------



## Badinerie

Taking it easy this morning. Played a lot of 20th century music yesterday. Love the Symphony no 29.


----------



## DavidA

GregMitchell said:


> Two great Rachmaninov works, gorgeous playing from the Concertgebouw Orchestra under Ashkenazy, and superbly engineered sound from Decca. A stunner of a disc.


Just got this. Looking forward to hearing it!


----------



## EDaddy

A Pastoral Symphony 
Sir Adrian Boult & The London Philharmonic


http://postimage.org/app.php

Italian Symphony
Munch & The BSO

http://postimage.org/

Excellent #6!

http://postimage.org/


----------



## Pugg

Beethoven - Concerto No. 4


----------



## Pugg

Due to another thread:

​*Rachmaninov: Liturgy of St John Chrysostom, Op. 31*
Flemish Radio Choir, Kaspars Putninsh
Recorded at Jezuïetenkerk, Heverlee, Belgium, in March 2006


----------



## Blancrocher

Shosty: Violin Concertos (Vengerov/Rostropovich); String Quartets 5-10 (Fitzwilliam)


----------



## ShropshireMoose

Brahms: Symphony No.3/Tragic Overture Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra/Rudolf Kempe

My favourite Brahms symphony, and my favourite performance of it, Kempe seems to get everything just right, I've never heard better, much the same can be said for the Tragic Overture. Wonderful stuff!!


----------



## Jeff W

*In which Jeff posts quickly*

Good morning TC from Albany! Going to be quick this morning. So much time and so little to do... wait... switch that around!









Felix Mendelssohn's incidental music to 'A Midsummer Night's Dream' and the Octet (in some sort of an arrangement made by Toscanini, I think) conducted by Arturo Toscanini and played by the NBC Symphony Orchestra.









Anton Bruckner's Symphony No. 7. Simone Young conducting the Philharmoniker Hamburg..









Louise Farrenc's Symphonies No. 1 & 3. Johannes Goritzki conducting the NDR Radiophilharmonie. A new composer to me. She is quite good!









Piano Trios by Clara Schumann and Fanny Mendelssohn with the Dartington Trio playing.


----------



## bejart

JS Bach: Sonata in A Minor, BWV 965

Robert Hill, harpsichord


----------



## starthrower




----------



## Pugg

​*Mozart ; piano concertos no 17-18*
_Daniel Barenboim _


----------



## Tsaraslondon

The recording quality might not be great (though much better here than its EMI incarnation), but the performance certainly is. First of all there is Callas in sovereign voice, a _non pareil_ of a Lady Macbeth, and undoubtedly the greatest on disc (incredible to think this is the first time she had ever sung the role). Then there is Victor De Sabata, whose symphonic conception of the score lends it extraordinary depth. The rest may not be on the same exalted level, but Mascherini provides a persuasive portrait of an essentially weak man, easily led and swayed by his powerfully ambitious wife (Callas quite chilling in _La luce langue_). Tajo and Penno are also well in the picture as Banquo and Macduff.

In a performance such as this, crumbly sound or not, *Macbeth* lays claim to be one of Verdi's greatest scores.


----------



## Pugg

​
* Bach, J.S*.: Italian Concerto; Chromatic Fantasia & Fugue


----------



## elgar's ghost

More Elgar today.

Just a few words about _The Spirit of England_. Despite its title it is more elegiac in nature than anything else, Elgar dedicating it to the soldiers of WWI, especially the Worcestershire Regiment (the 'Saucies') as WWI ground remorselessly on.

The work is in three sections using poems by Lawrence Binyon which appeared in a collection entitled _The Winnowing Fan_ in 1914 - _The 4th of August_: the date when war was declared in 1914, _To Women_: a nice tribute at a time when the Suffragette movement was in full swing and hadn't received what one could call overwhelming male sympathy, and _For the Fallen_: no explanation required, but the words 'at the going down of the sun and in the morning we will remember them' are still used at Remembrance services in the UK.

Elgar completed the work in 1917 as the carnage of WWI continued unabated - Benjamin Britten admired it and it may have been a point of reference for him when the time came to compose his _War Requiem_. _The Spirit of England_ was a pivotal work for Elgar - the celebratory nature of some of his vocal works from the Edwardian era was a distant memory and the prevailing sombre mood was enhanced by the Cello Concerto which was soon to follow (and not long after that came the shattering blow of his wife's death in 1920, which nigh-on closed the book on Elgar as an active composer).

Overture - _'Cockaigne' ('In London Town')_ op.40 (1900-01), Symphony no.1 in A-flat op. 55 (1907-08), Overture - _'In the South' ('Alassio')_ op.50 (1903-04), Symphony no.2 in E-flat op.63 (1909-11), Psalm 29: _Give unto the Lord_ - version for orchestra and chorus op.74 (1914), Offertory: _O Hearken Thou_ - for orchestra and chorus op.64 (1911), Part-song: _The Snow_ - version for chorus and orchestra op.26 no.1 (1894 - arr. 1903), _Land of Hope and Glory_ - version of _Pomp and Circumstance_ March no.1 for orchestra and chorus by Arthur Fagge op.39 no.1 (1901 - arr. 1914) and _The Spirit of England_ for soprano, chorus and orchestra op.80 (1915-17):


----------



## starthrower

If you like your piano music on the slow, meditative side, this is some beautiful music with great depth. Wellesz was a serious student of the piano and its classical legacy throughout his life. And he played all the time too. But not for the public.


----------



## Pugg

*Donizetti: La Favorita*

*Fiorenza Cossotto* (Leonora), *Luciano Pavarotti* (Fernando), Gabriel Bacquier (Alfonso), Nicolai Ghiaurov (Baldassare), Piero De Palma (Don Gasparo), Ileana Cotrubas (Ines)

Orchestra e Coro del Teatro Comunale di Bologna, Richard Bonynge:tiphat:


----------



## Stirling

Prokiev (Прокофьев), Symphony #3 -


----------



## brotagonist

Debussy for me this sunny, snowy, cold morning...










Debussy Jeux; Khamma; Saint-Sébastien
Conlon/Rotterdam

A fine selection that includes two pieces rarely heard.


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1997/8 at Santa Maria Assunta, Puianello, Reggio Emilia, Italy. Recording Engineer: Nicolas Bartholomee.


----------



## ribonucleic

Philip Glass - Dance Nos. 1-5



> This record fills one of the most glaring gaps in the Philip Glass discography. Dance is an assemblage of five independent pieces created in collaboration with choreographer Lucinda Childs and artist Sol LeWitt, it straddles the period between Einstein on the beach of 1976 and Satyagraha of 1980. While the movements still aspire to the grand scale of Einstein (they range in duration from 19 to 24 minutes of unbroken, relentless music), there's a richness of polyphony and texture that points to an enlargement of Glass's musical vocabulary. While the basic ideas for each piece may be limited, the variety and internal complexities that result from their working-out barely deserve to be called 'minimal' either in method or effect.
> 
> A fine insert note by Richard Horn describes the unforgettable exuberance of this music, which ''somehow speaks all at once of joyful innocence, intense erotic desire, tenderness, regret and, finally, acceptance''. How true those words are in particular of Dances Nos. 1, 3 and 5, the three movements scored for Glass's typical ensemble of keyboards, woodwind and wordless soprano. Clean-textured, airy and brightly coloured, they fairly bubble with good spirits. For these pieces alone, the release demands a hearing. But even more alluring are the remaining two movements scored for keyboard solo. Dances Nos. 2 and 4 belong to another, unsuspected world quite unlike anything else Glass has written to date.
> 
> Dance No. 4, played by the composer himself on what sounds like a pipe organ of huge dimensions, is a monumental coruscating toccata, unstoppable in its allegro perpetual motion. Two principal ideas alternate: the first grows, modifies and corrupts on each reappearance; the second stubbornly remains the same. For 18 minutes that relationship remains stable. Then, without warning, the second idea suddenly blossoms into a stately sequence of chords, revolving around the circle of fifths with a magnificence that recalls Bach at his most monumental. If there is a slight sense of strain in the performance, this can be attributed to the exceptionally intricate layering of different rhythms and metres that have to be shared between hands and feet. That alone would daunt almost any other organist from taking on this work; but then, like virtually everything else Glass has written, the score is not published, and this recording stands as the sole testimony of its existence.
> 
> Dance No. 2 is quite unlike its noble partner. Indeed, it has all the obstinate frustration of a pinball or fruit machine that repeats its cycle of operations mindlessly and mechanically, always with the promise of outcome that is constantly denied. It is faultlessly played by Michael Riesman, appropriately on an organ registration that has all the tinny squalor of a cheap synthesizer. Like everything else in Dance this is beguiling music, and warmly recommended. - Gramophone


----------



## Sloe

Stirling said:


> Prokiev (Прокофьев), Symphony #3 -


Started listening to that now.


----------



## Vaneyes

For *Corelli *death day (1713).


----------



## Grizzled Ghost

A New Venetian Coronation, 1595 / Gabrieli Consort & Players, Paul McCreesh









This one certainly requires and rewards active listening.


----------



## Guest

Beethoven Piano Sonatas 12-14 played by Paul Lewis.


----------



## schigolch




----------



## johnnysc

Bruckner - Symphony No. 7

Vienna Philharmonic/Harnoncourt


----------



## Mahlerian

Janáček: Suite for String Orchestra, Nursery Rhymes, Glagolitic Mass
Los Angeles Chamber Orchestra, cond. Marriner
London Sinfonietta and Chorus, cond. Atherton
Vienna Philharmonic, cond. Chailly


----------



## Chronochromie

*Monteverdi - Sixth Book of Madrigals*

Rinaldo Alessandrini/Concerto Italiano


----------



## Eramirez156

*Piano Quintet in F minor, Op.34 *
*Johannes Brahms*









*Glenn Gould*
*Montreal String Quartet*
*Hyman Bress - violin
Mildred Goodman - violin
Otto Joachim - viola
Walter Joachim - Cello*

_CBC Radio Broadcast August 1957_


----------



## Balthazar

*Works for Piano and Wind* -- Vovka Ashkenazy (a.k.a. Vladimir, Jr.) and the Reykjavik Wind Quintet.

Poulenc ~ _Sextuor_
Rimsky-Korsakov ~ _Quintet_
Françaix ~ _L'heure du berger_
Saint-Saëns ~ _Caprice sur des airs danois et russes_
D'Indy ~ _Sarabande et Menuet_, Op.72


----------



## johnnysc

Joseph Haydn - Symphonies 101, 103

Austro-Hungarian Haydn Orchestra/Adam Fischer


----------



## Blancrocher

Shosty/Schnittke: Piano Quintets (Vermeer); Shosty: String Quartets 11-15 (Fitzwilliam)


----------



## EDaddy

http://postimage.org/

Just got this monstrous Wagner download free at Opera Depot. Still on disc 1 of Der Rheingold but have the entire Ring Cycle of these live performances in 1962. While I definitely feel I should watch a performance of the entire cycle on a DVD with English subtitles first in order to have any kind of understanding of the characters and story line, I must admit that - just on the strength of the music and singing alone - I am quite blown away by the sheer ingenuity and scale of this epic work. It's truly mind boggling when you consider the vast number of years it took Wagner to completely create and finish this epic masterpiece. Talk about discipline, determination and focus!

Just curious... has anyone else heard this particular set of performances with Hotter, Uhl, Boese and Wallberg recorded live in Buenos Aires in 1962? I have no other versions to compare it to so I must confess I don't know how it stands up to other lineups and performances. But I must say I find it to be quite excellent overall. Certain parts are deeply moving and others downright exhilarating, although the sound quality is less-than-ideal (which almost adds something in a strange way... ambiance perhaps). Anyone?


----------



## D Smith

Violin concertos tonight.

Beethoven: Violin Concerto. Lisa Batiashvili (Soloist and conductor) Deutsche Kammerphilharmonie Bremen. She does a terrific job with this, and it's one of my favourite recordings. It feels very organic between her and the orchestra, possibly because there was not a separate conductor. The Tsintsadze Miniatures are a delight, I was reminded of Enescu.










Mendelssohn Violin Concerto, Shostakovich Violin Concerto No. 1. Hilary Hahn/Wolff/Jankowski/ Oslo Phil. The Mendelssohn was ok but I have several other recordings which I much prefer. Hahn nails it with the Shostakovich, though, and Janowski's conducting is great as well. Recommended for the Shostakovich.


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1995, 1996.


----------



## Grizzled Ghost

Can't remember if I posted this disc here already or not. But since I'm listening to it again (and again) I hope a duplicate post will be forgiven.

Anyway, this music is really great:


----------



## Jeffrey Smith

Pugg said:


> *Donizetti: La Favorita*
> 
> *Fiorenza Cossotto* (Leonora), *Luciano Pavarotti* (Fernando), Gabriel Bacquier (Alfonso), Nicolai Ghiaurov (Baldassare), Piero De Palma (Don Gasparo), Ileana Cotrubas (Ines)
> 
> Orchestra e Coro del Teatro Comunale di Bologna, Richard Bonynge:tiphat:


Ah, yes. The closest I ever came to seeing il grosso Luciano: on a MET spring tour in Atlanta, he was scheduled to sing this but decided to call out sick. James Alexander replaced him. Leonora was sung by a Slavic lady whose name I only dimly learned, who was large enough to occasionally mask Alexander from view (I suppose next to Luciano she would have seemed far less bulky) and whose seemed to think all she needed to do was stand front and center (literally) and sing the notes. Not seeing Pavarotti stung enough, and the Slav soprano bored enough, I left at the end of Act I.

My own listening
Handel: Joseph and His Brothers. King's Consort conducted by Robert King.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Beethoven, Symphony No. 9*

So far, the 9th is the weakest part of this cycle.


----------



## Becca

EDaddy said:


> http://postimage.org/
> 
> Just got this monstrous Wagner download free at Opera Depot. Still on disc 1 of Der Rheingold but have the entire Ring Cycle of these live performances in 1962. While I definitely feel I should watch a performance of the entire cycle on a DVD with English subtitles first in order to have any kind of understanding of the characters and story line, I must admit that - just on the strength of the music and singing alone - I am quite blown away by the sheer ingenuity and scale of this epic work. It's truly mind boggling when you consider the vast number of years it took Wagner to completely create and finish this epic masterpiece. Talk about discipline, determination and focus!
> 
> Just curious... has anyone else heard this particular set of performances with Hotter, Uhl, Boese and Wallberg recorded live in Buenos Aires in 1962? I have no other versions to compare it to so I must confess I don't know how it stands up to other lineups and performances. But I must say I find it to be quite excellent overall. Certain parts are deeply moving and others downright exhilarating, although the sound quality is less-than-ideal (which almost adds something in a strange way... ambiance perhaps). Anyone?


"_Der_" Rheingold ? I believe that is a very rare opera and is a prelude to Der Walkure ... and I leave that to the reader's imagination.


----------



## Becca

With the exception of Falstaff, Verdi disappeared from my listening at least 20 years ago, however some recent posts made me think that it is time to rediscover the Manzoni Requiem, hence this post. In thinking about which version(s) to listen to, it was easy to pick the famous Giulini recording but I also wanted to hear a more modern version of the work, but which one. After some research, I decided that the Pappano recording made sense given my tastes. I am only part way into the listening/comparison, but here are a few comments...



Philharmonia Orchestra & Chorus / Carlo Maria Giulini
Elisabeth Schwarzkopf, Christa Ludwing, Nicolai Gedda, Nicolai Ghiaurov









Very good sound for its age but is a bit congested from Kingsway Hall
Christa Ludwig is definitely the better mezzo
Superb Philharmonia Chorus (directed by Wilhelm Pitz?)

Orchestra & Chorus of Academia di Santa Cecilia / Antonio Pappano
Anja Harteros, Sonia Ganassi, Rolado Villazon, Rene Pape









Sound is exceptional with much more open and flattering acoustics.
The sound level is the highest I've seen, probably no more than 0.25db below distortion!
Ghiaurov is very good but Rene Pape is fantastic


Very close so far but more comments to come


----------



## Jeffrey Smith

Becca said:


> With the exception of Falstaff, Verdi disappeared from my listening at least 20 years ago, however some recent posts made me think that it is time to rediscover the Manzoni Requiem, hence this post. In thinking about which version(s) to listen to, it was easy to pick the famous Giulini recording but I also wanted to hear a more modern version of the work, but which one. After some research, I decided that the Pappano recording made sense given my tastes. I am only part way into the listening/comparison, but here are a few comments...
> 
> 
> 
> Philharmonia Orchestra & Chorus / Carlo Maria Giulini
> Elisabeth Schwarzkopf, Christa Ludwing, Nicolai Gedda, Nicolai Ghiaurov
> 
> View attachment 79991
> 
> 
> Very good sound for its age but is a bit congested from Kingsway Hall
> Christa Ludwig is definitely the better mezzo
> Superb Philharmonia Chorus (directed by Wilhelm Pitz?)
> 
> Orchestra & Chorus of Academia di Santa Cecilia / Antonio Pappano
> Anja Harteros, Sonia Ganassi, Rolado Villazon, Rene Pape
> 
> View attachment 79992
> 
> 
> Sound is exceptional with much more open and flattering acoustics.
> The sound level is the highest I've seen, probably no more than 0.25db below distortion!
> Ghiaurov is very good but Rene Pape is fantastic
> 
> 
> Very close so far but more comments to come


I think the Pappano is an excellent performance. Don't remember hearing the Guilini: my own preference is the Solti with Pavarotti, Sutherland, etc.


----------



## ribonucleic

Wagner - Die Walküre (Karajan)

This is my favorite opera by a very wide margin. I imprinted on the Levine, so I'm biased in favor of it - though it seems to be no one's first choice but mine. This is my first exposure to the Karajan.

His conducting is as splendiferous as I would have expected - especially at the beginning and end of Act III. However, his tempi are generally too slow - almost lugubriously so in Act I.

Jon Vickers is marvelous as Siegmund. And Gundula Janowitz is a lovely Sieglinde - though I'll always thrill to the raw power of Jessye Norman. (When she calls for her shame at Hunding's hands to be avenged, you'll know she means it.)

As Brunnhilde, Regine Crispin is more vocally solid than Hildegarde Behrens but less affecting. And Thomas Stewart can't hold a candle to James Morris as Wotan.

I'm excited to return to the many great moments in this recording. (And love the cover art!) But it doesn't quite dislodge Levine as my desert island pick.


----------



## Jeffrey Smith

The neglect of this is almost criminal. Not sure but this may be the only recording available. Fortunately everyone is great, even the treble, Connor Burrowes, who sings Benjamin.


----------



## opus55

Wagner: Parsifal










Weekend opener!


----------



## MrTortoise

Maurice Ravel

Menuet Antique
La Valse
Daphnis and Chloe (complete)

New York Phil.
Pierre Boulez, cond.


----------



## Blancrocher

Schubert - Piano Sonata #15 in C (András Schiff; Vienna, 1992)


----------



## MrTortoise

Franz Joseph Haydn

Symphony No. 99 in E-flat

Royal Philharmonic Orchestra
Sir Thomas Beecham, cond.


----------



## JosefinaHW

aleazk said:


> So, you like heavy metal, uh?... Sorry, I prefer more brutal stuff! Just listen to this _at full volume_!
> 
> *Boulez*: _Notation II_ - Boulez · Berliner Philharmoniker


I have watched this before, too. Your comment and the clip I think could add quite a bit to the thread called "Why the young don't like classical music..." or a title something like that... introduce the person to something from the "classical universe" that shares something with the music they like.....


----------



## Pugg

*Rachmaninov*: Preludes


----------



## JosefinaHW

brotagonist said:


> I wanted to hear some Shostakovich that I have not yet heard. The many suites are all unfamiliar to me, as are the operas, the piano music (with the exception of the Twenty-four Preludes and Fugues), the film music, the incidental music, the vocal and choral musics, the ballets... Yes, I have only heard the Symphonies, Concerti and SQs, for the most part. It's the Piano Trios and Piano Quintet that attract me right now. I'll try the latter presently.
> 
> DSCH Piano Quintet
> Borodin Trio, Dubinsky, Zweig


Via what sites/media are you listening to all this? Amazon Prime, Spotify, etc? All these are on my ever-growing "to listen to list".


----------



## deprofundis

Ockay even if the critic destroy this cd , music of the troubadours remain interresting on what basis one might had , than one might critic the singer voice, ockay i will give you this the singer voice is special, it can be annoying for some.But once you lisen to the music occuring in the backgroup her voice make sense. it's stand time, than there is the Carmina burana by the same ensemble it felt less appealing than music of troubadours.


----------



## DiesIraeCX

*Pierre Boulez*: _Le marteau sans maître_ (Boulez leads the Ensemble Contemporain)

A _completely_ unique voice, the prismatic sonorities in Boulez are like no other.










------------------------

*György Kurtág*: _12 Microludes for String Quartet (Hommage à Mihály András)_ (Maxwell Quartet)

Enjoyed this a whole lot. He's one of those composers whose name I see get tossed around a lot here and have only now just decided to do my research, I will definitely be exploring more of Kurtág soon.


----------



## Pugg

Jeffrey Smith said:


> Ah, yes. The closest I ever came to seeing il grosso Luciano: on a MET spring tour in Atlanta, he was scheduled to sing this but decided to call out sick. James Alexander replaced him. Leonora was sung by a Slavic lady whose name I only dimly learned, who was large enough to occasionally mask Alexander from view (I suppose next to Luciano she would have seemed far less bulky) and whose seemed to think all she needed to do was stand front and center (literally) and sing the notes. Not seeing Pavarotti stung enough, and the Slav soprano bored enough, I left at the end of Act I.
> 
> My own listening
> Handel: Joseph and His Brothers. King's Consort conducted by Robert King.


I've seen him once in the Met as Cavardossi, they had to build a lift to get him from his so called prison to the execution place.
Embarrassing sight, still in good voice (1994)


----------



## Pugg

​
*Schubert *- String Quartet No.14


----------



## Pugg

​
*Renée Fleming sings Mozart Arias*

Nehmt meinen Dank, ihr holden Gönner!, concert aria K383
Giunse alfin il momento... Deh, vieni, non tardar… (from Le nozze di Figaro)
In quali eccessi ... Mi tradì quell'alma ingrate (from Don Giovanni)
Ach ich liebte, war so glücklich (from Die Entführung aus dem Serail)
L'amerò, sarò costante (from Il re pastore)
Ach, ich fühl's (from Die Zauberflöte, K620)
Geme la tortorella (from La finta giardiniera)
Crudeli, oh dio! (from La Finta Giardiniera)
Ah del pianto, dal singhlozzo (from La finta giardiniera)
Ruhe sanft, mein holdes Leben (from Zaïde)
Lieve sono al par del viento (from Il sogno di Scipione)
Giunse alfin il momento - Al desio di chi t'adora K492/577

_Renée Fleming
_
Orchestra of St Luke's, Sir Charles Mackerras


----------



## Eramirez156

It's just past midnight, I thought i would listen to something before I turn in for the night.

*Symphony No.5 in B flat major. Op,100*
*Sergey Prokofiev*









*Ｔｈｅ　Ｄｅｎｉｓｈ　Ｓｔａｔｅ　Ｒａｄｉｏ　Ｓｙｍｐｈｏｎｙ　Ｏｒｃｈｅｓｔｒａ*
*Ｅｒｉｋ　Ｔｕｘｅｎ*

_Decca LXT 2764_

From the *Decca sound Mono* box set, I'll to rest of the disc in the morning.


----------



## elgar's ghost

A nice early start for me - a cup of tea is to hand and the sausages and onion are sizzling in the pan.

This is the last instalment of my Elgar binge (there are still two large oratorios to listen to but I can't say I'm in the mood for them) and I don't think I could end with a better collection as three of the works, along with the Cello Concerto and _The Spirit of England_, represent for me the high water mark of his creativity before winding down as the 1920s dawned. Before that, though, I'm giving some Delius (who died in the same year as Elgar) an airing, a disc including two of his final works which were wrenched out with the tireless assistance of Eric Fenby.

_Requiem_ for soprano, baritone, double chorus and orchestra [text predominantly by the composer] (1913-16), Idyll: _"Once I Passed Through a Populous City"_ for soprano, baritone, chorus and orchestra [text by Walt Whitman] (realised in 1932 based on music from an abandoned opera _Margot la rouge_ from 1902), _A Song Before Sunrise_ for small orchestra (1918) and _Songs of Farewell_ for double chorus and orchestra [texts by Walt Whitman] (1930):










Concert Allegro for piano op.46 (1901), Serenade for piano (1932 - possibly well earlier), Violin Concerto in B-minor op.61 (1909-10), Violin Sonata in E-minor op.82 (1918), String Quartet in E-minor op.83 (1918) and Piano Quintet in A-minor op.84 (1918-19):


----------



## kartikeys

How magnificent is this.
Very.





Unico Wilhelm van Wassenaer


----------



## Pugg

​*Vivaldi; Double concertos*
I Musici


----------



## Pugg

​
*Bohemian Girl* by *Michael Balfe *
Patrick Power (Tenor), Jonathan Summers (Baritone), Bernadette Cullen (Soprano), 
John del Carlo (Baritone), Timothy German (Tenor), Nova Thomas (Soprano) 
Conductor: _Richard Bonynge _
Orchestra/Ensemble: National Symphony Orchestra of Ireland, Dublin Radio Telefis Eireann Philharmonic Choir


----------



## EDaddy

http://postimage.org/

This evening I graduated from _Das Reingold_ Buenos Aires, '62 (a 2 disc affair) to disc 1 of _Die Walküre_ Buenos Aires, '62 (this one spread across 3 disks). Quite a feast for the senses despite the less than ideal sound and still much to absorb, though again, from a purely musical perspective, as I have yet to hunt down an English transcription of the libretto.

Thinking about getting a copy of this: _The Ring of the Nibelung ( Das Rheingold / Die Walküre / Siegfried / Götterdämmerung) [Boulez/Chereau Ring Cycle] _as soon as my budget will allow, unless anyone has any other recommendations. :tiphat:


----------



## Badinerie

I was going to write that I forgot how good Honegger's second Symphony is, but that would be a fib! Not sure which is my favorite of these two though. Have to play both I suppose...its a hard life


----------



## AClockworkOrange

*Raff: Symphony No.2 & Four Shakespeare Preludes*








The Orchestre de la Suisse Romande sounds incredible under the baton of Neeme Jarvi, the recording quality is excellent.

Symphony No.2 is a beautiful piece indeed, I would say a it is a good introductory point to Joachim Raff.

Listening to the Four Shakespeare Overtures - starting the the first at present - The Tempest, I am again really impressed. The booklet says the gap between the composition of the Symphony and the Overtures pieces is 13 years or 150 pieces(!).

This is a rewarding disc indeed :angel:


----------



## Pugg

​
DVORÁK Piano Quintets op.5 & 81
FRANCK Piano Quintet
(Members of the Borodin Quartet & the Quintette Moraguès*)


----------



## MrTortoise

For Saturday Symphony

Franz Joseph Haydn

Symphony No. 101 in D, 'The Clock'
Symphony No . 100 in G, 'Millitary'

Royal Philharmonic Orchestra
Sir Thomas Beecham, cond.


----------



## Wood

SIBELIUS: Symphonies 5 & 7, Finlandia, Swan of Tuonela.


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

MrTortoise said:


> For Saturday Symphony
> 
> Franz Joseph Haydn
> 
> Symphony No. 101 in D, 'The Clock'
> Symphony No . 100 in G, 'Millitary'
> 
> Royal Philharmonic Orchestra
> Sir Thomas Beecham, cond.


How do you like Beecham's Haydn? Have heard that he's one of the best Haydn interpreters .

F. J. Haydn - The Creation (René Jacobs; Julia Kleiter; Maximilian Schmitt; Johannes Weisser; Rias Kammerchor; Freiburger Barockorchester).









Perhaps the best overall version of The Creation? Definitely a great one . Transparency, beautiful orchestral and soloist performance, dynamics, drama, everything's here.


----------



## Pugg

Next on:

​*R. Strauss; Aus Italien/ Don Juan/*
B.P Riccardo Muti


----------



## Guest

I listened to the second cd of this box with 1 Les offrandes oubliées
2 Et exspecto resurrectionem mortuorum
3 Chronomie


----------



## Eramirez156

Eramirez156 said:


> It's just past midnight, I thought i would listen to something before I turn in for the night.
> 
> *Symphony No.5 in B flat major. Op,100*
> *Sergey Prokofiev*
> 
> View attachment 80002
> 
> 
> *Ｔｈｅ　Ｄｅｎｉｓｈ　Ｓｔａｔｅ　Ｒａｄｉｏ　Ｓｙｍｐｈｏｎｙ　Ｏｒｃｈｅｓｔｒａ*
> *Ｅｒｉｋ　Ｔｕｘｅｎ*
> 
> _Decca LXT 2764_
> 
> From the *Decca sound Mono* box set, I'll to rest of the disc in the morning.


the bonus of the above CD, for the start of the day.

*Symphony No.5 in E flat major, Op.82*
*Jean Sibelius*









*The Danish Radio Symphony Orchestra*
*Erik Tuxen*

_Decca ‎- LXT 2744_


----------



## Pugg

​
Love Sublime; *Renée Fleming*, Brad Mehldau

Mehldau:
Your First Word Was Light
The Hour Is Striking So Close Above Me
I Love The Dark Hours Of My Being
I Love You, Gentlest Of Ways
No One Lives His Life
His Caring Is A Nightmare To Us
Extinguish My Eyes, I'll Go On Seeing You
Tears In SleepMemory
A Tale


----------



## atsizat




----------



## elgar's ghost

Continuing with Delius this afternoon.

Violin Sonata in B (1892), Violin Sonata no.1 (1905-14), Violin Sonata no.2 (1923), Violin Sonata no.3 (1930), _Paris: The Song of a Great City_ for orchestra (1899-1900), Concerto for Violin & Cello (1915) and Concerto for Cello & Orchestra (1921-22):


----------



## Pugg

​
*Schubert: Winterreise D911*

Jonas Kaufmann (tenor), Helmut Deutsch (piano)


----------



## ribonucleic

EDaddy said:


> http://postimage.org/
> 
> This evening I graduated from _Das Reingold_ Buenos Aires, '62 (a 2 disc affair) to disc 1 of _Die Walküre_ Buenos Aires, '62 (this one spread across 3 disks). Quite a feast for the senses despite the less than ideal sound and still much to absorb though, again, from a purely musical perspective, as I have yet to hunt down an English transcription of the libretto.


This doesn't translate the stage directions, but then you weren't listening to those anyway. 

http://www.rwagner.net/libretti/walkure/e-t-walk.html


----------



## bejart

Giuseppe Cambini (1746-1825): Duo in F Major, Op.4, No.3

Claudio Ferrarini, flute -- Jody Leskowitz, viola


----------



## starthrower

7 am Saturday. Couldn't sleep due to some nasty sciatic nerve pain. Symphonies 3, 5, 8, violin concerto, The Palace Rhapsody










10 am

I was inspired to revisit this classic after reading Slonimsky's account of his first visit to the Zappa household. Upon entering the studio, Mr. Slonimsky played a bit of the coronation scene on FZ's grand Bosendorfer with the extra low octave. Apparently Zappa was impressed with the harmonies. The following night, 86 year old Nicolas Slonimsky performed at his first rock concert with FZ at the Santa Monica Civic Auditorium.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

*Mozart
Violin sonatas K. 301, 304, 376 & 526*
Hahn, Zhu [DG, 2005]

Okay, I may not have appreciated quite how good these interpretations by Hilary Hahn and Nathalie Zhu are first time around, but they're outstanding. A fine recording from DG too.










*
Schubert
Winterreise, D. 911*
Padmore, Lewis [HM,2009]

I've been enjoying this tremendous disc a good deal over the last week or two. Other Padmore / Lewis collaborations are now beckoning my credit card.










*
Nielsen
String Quartets volume 1
G minor, Op. 13
F major, Op. 44
Quintet in G (1888)*
New Danish Quartet, Tim Frederiksen [DaCapo, 2007]

This is a replacement for a set of Nielsen's quartets and quintets by the Carl Nielsen Quartet with Mortenson (DG, rec. 1974) which 'bronzed' to the point of unplayability (though I did manage to extract about 50% of the files when I discovered this 5 years ago). The new disc is a joy: the quarttet's intonation is totally secure, the playing is light and articulate and above all the rhythms and tempi are beautifully judged. I hadn't heard this ensemble play before, but they are very cohesive, and they convince in this repertoire. I will be buying volume 2 in next month's order.

The disc comes packaged in a type of 'jewel case' I haven't seen before, which is more stylish and seems better built and more robust than the standard one. Maybe something other manufacturers might want to use too?


----------



## Vasks

*Alyabiev - Overture to "Morning and Evening" (Rudin/Fuga Libera)
Rubinstein - Piano Concerto #3 (Banowetz/Marco Polo)*


----------



## MrTortoise

HaydnBearstheClock said:


> How do you like Beecham's Haydn? Have heard that he's one of the best Haydn interpreters .


I intended to only listen to the Saturday Symphony from this set (No. 101 'Clock') and I've been so pleased with what I hear I'm going to listen to the entire collection.

Tempos, perfect for my taste, wonderful energy, tasteful playing with the spirit of the music taking the lead instead of interpretation. You can find the recording on Spotify here and Google play here.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Verdi: Rigoletto*

_Dame Joan Sutherland_ (Gilda),_ Cornell MacNeil_ (Rigoletto), _Renato Cioni_ (Il Duca), Cesare Siepi (Sparafucile), Stefania Malagu (Maddalena), Anna di Stassio (Giovanna)

Orchestra e Coro dell'Accademia Nazionale di Santa Cecilia, Nini Sanzogno


----------



## mstar

For the first time ever, *Beethoven's 3rd Symphony "Eroica"* with the Berliner Phil. I've had it in my music folder, but I've never actually heard it. Which is a shame, because I accidentally clicked on it a few minutes ago and was captivated by the first few measures.

Next up: *Shostakovich's 5th Symphony* (Kondrashin and Moscow Phil), because it is also on the TC Top 100 Recommended Symphonies list.

New Year's Resolution: listen to the whole list. I can't wait...


----------



## mstar

Eramirez156 said:


> It's just past midnight, I thought i would listen to something before I turn in for the night.


That reminds me of this past summer, when I was in Israel. We were often driving for over an hour to get to where we wanted to go. Obviously, I had to keep myself occupied. Having recently added almost all Rach's works to my music folder, I found myself being driven along the Mediterranean coast in the middle of the night, listening to things like the Cello Sonata, 2nd Symphony, and an unbelievable number of preludes.

Which is interesting in the sense that listening to music at night gave me a different perspective. The music became abstract and dream-like. Once, when I fell asleep to the Cello Sonata, the music infiltrated my dream, and it was as if my concentration split into two different parts - one followed the cello, and the other followed the piano. It was amazing.


----------



## MrTortoise

Johann Sebastian Bach

Cantata No. 207 'Auf, schmetternde Töne'
Sybilla Rubens, soprano; Anne Grimm, soprano; Elisabeth von Magnus, alto; Christoph Prégardien, tenor; Klaus Mertens, bass

Cantata No. 202 'Weichet nur, betrübte Schatten' (Wedding Cantata)
Lisa Larsson, soprano

Amsterdam Baroque Orchestra
Ton Koopman, cond.


----------



## Haydn man

For this weeks SS
Minkowski certainly caused some comment with his versions of the London Symphonies. This weeks SS 'The Clock' is perhaps less controversial than most in the set, but still generally quick tempos.
Overall I prefer Dorati


----------



## Stirling

Prokofiev (Прокофьев) Symphony number four


----------



## Blancrocher

Vivaldi: La Stravaganza (Marriner)


----------



## Mahlerian

Haydn: Symphony No. 101 in D "The Clock"
New York Philharmonic, cond. Bernstein


----------



## starthrower

Believe it or not, I'm enjoying this CD more than a trip to the dentist. My dentist's office music never features Boulez.


----------



## Guest

starthrower said:


> Believe it or not, I'm enjoying this CD more than a trip to the dentist. My dentist's office music never features Boulez.


You should change to mine, the hygienist is always blasting out some Nono.


----------



## johnnysc

Bruckner - Symphony No. 9

Berlin Philharmonic/Karajan


----------



## Cosmos

Vacationing in Florida with the family. Yesterday, during the flight, I popped my headphones into the seat radio to see what was playing on the classical channel. I was in the middle of one of my favorite works, which I haven't heard in a long time, so I decided to listen to it again this morning,

Beethoven's Choral Fantasy
Leif Ove Andsnes & the Mahler Chamber Orchestra


----------



## Guest

Messiaen, forgotten offerings,I hope more people who are not acquainted with this music will give it a go and listen to this music.Is it music from the heart or is it the mind ? :angel:


----------



## Guest

Scelsi
Natura Renovatur.


----------



## MrTortoise

Franz Joseph Haydn

Symphonies 102 in B-flat, 103 in E-flat (Drumroll), and 104 in D (London)

Royal Philharmonic Orchestra
Sir Thomas Beecham, cond.


----------



## starthrower

I enjoy the string pieces on this CD. The piano and percussion piece, Sur Incises is a bit long in the tooth at 37 minutes. YMMV?


----------



## Dr Johnson

No. 5


----------



## Easy Goer

Martinu - Symphonies Nos. 5 & 6, Memorial to Lidice. Karel Ančerl & The Czech Philharmonic Orchestra.


----------



## Sloe

I am listening to Anna Bolena from the Metropolitan Opera in New York


----------



## isorhythm

Mozart and Berg program from Boulez.

Wonderful playing. Unfortunately uses a contrabassoon instead of the double bass called for by Mozart in the Gran partita, as people do for some reason....


----------



## opus55

Mahler: Symphony No. 9










Boulez with CSO


----------



## Grizzled Ghost

Continuing with the late Romantic Italian classical theme:

Castelnuovo-Tedesco: Guitar Concerto, Quintet, Romancero









I've had this one for a while and it's a solid four stars.

Martucci: Piano Concerto No. 1; La Canzone dei Ricordi









This is a new one for me. Superlatives, superlatives, superlatives. The PC#1 pre-dates (1878 v 1890+), sounds like, and is probably better than Rachmaninov's PCs − or at least it sounds fresh. The Canzone dei Ricordi (Songs of Memory) sound like lieder from a country which specializes in opera. Think lieder with people throwing themselves off balconies when they finish singing − whether happy or sad. Very good stuff. Maybe 4.5 out of 5.

Next up: Catalani: Orchestral Works









I can't say anything yet 'cause I haven't heard it yet. But I'll guess it's gonna be 3.5 out of 5, or "pretty good" in my scoring system.


----------



## bejart

Johann Matthias Sperger (1750-1812): Concertino in D Major

Roland Bader conducting the Kusatsu Festival Orchestra -- Klaus Trumpf, double bass -- Andre Jaunet, flute -- Hirofumi Fukai, viola


----------



## MrTortoise

Ludwig van Beethoven

String Quartet No. 1 in F, Op. 18 No. 1

Takacs Quartet


----------



## Eramirez156

*Scheherazade*
*Nikolai Rimsky-Korsakov*









*The Pittsburgh Symphony Orchestra*
*William Steinberg*









_Capitol Records ‎- P 8305 _


----------



## EDaddy

ribonucleic said:


> This doesn't translate the stage directions, but then you weren't listening to those anyway.
> 
> http://www.rwagner.net/libretti/walkure/e-t-walk.html


Ah, thank you sir!


----------



## Guest

Lovely music and excellent sound.


----------



## tortkis

Boulez: Livre pour quatuor, version 1962 - Quatuor Parisii
from Pierre Boulez ŒUVRES COMPLÈTES (Deutsche Grammophon)


----------



## Dawood

Symphony no.9

For me this sounds like the mutant lovechild of Mozart and Wagner... Which is obviously a good thing.


----------



## jim prideaux

Schubert-6th Symphony performed by van Immerseel and Anima Eterna...


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 2012 at St. Michael's and All Angels, Summertown, Oxford. Recording Engineer: Michael Ponder.


----------



## elgar's ghost

In the mood for going through DSCH's chamber works this evening.

Two Pieces for String Quartet op.36 (1931), Cello Sonata in D-minor op.40 (1934), String Quartet no.1 in C op.49 (1938), Piano Quintet in G-minor op.57 (1940), Piano Trio in E-minor op.67 (1944), String Quartet no.2 in A op.68 (1944), String Quartet no.3 in F op.73 (1946) and String Quartet no.4 in D op.83 (1949):
























(n.b. - same string quartet recordings but on Olympia imprint rather than Alto)


----------



## MrTortoise

Muzio Clementi

Piano Sonata in f-sharp, Op. 25 No. 5
Piano Sonata in b minor, Op. 40, No. 2
Piano Sonata in f minor, Op. 13 No. 6
Piano Sonata in g minor, Op. 50, No. 3

Olivier Cavé, piano


----------



## Vaneyes

"The Clock" for Saturday Symphony listening.


----------



## Vaneyes

starthrower said:


> 7 am Saturday. *Couldn't sleep due to some nasty sciatic nerve pain*....


Just what the doctor ordered...


----------



## DavidA

Beethoven Walstein Sonata









Schnabel from 80 years back. What a radical performance it is!


----------



## Balthazar

*Schubert ~ Piano Sonata in B flat, D 960; 3 Klavierstücke, D 946.* Mitsuko Uchida at the piano.

*Haydn ~ Symphony No. 101 in D.* For SS, Harnoncourt leads the Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra.

*Ligeti ~ Chamber Concerto.* Reinbert De Leeuw leads the Schoenberg Ensemble.


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

Eramirez156 said:


> *Scheherazade*
> *Nikolai Rimsky-Korsakov*
> 
> View attachment 80046
> 
> 
> *The Pittsburgh Symphony Orchestra*
> *William Steinberg*
> 
> View attachment 80048
> 
> 
> _Capitol Records ‎- P 8305 _


Ahhh!! As excellent as the Sheherazade is, Korsakov's operas are significantly stronger imo.


----------



## D Smith

For Saturday Symphony. Haydn Symphony No. 101. First I listened to a big band version with Reiner and the CSO. Despite the large forces Reiner made everything seem spry and engaging. For comparison I then listened to a period instrument recording by Sigiswald Kuijken and La Petite Bande. I really enjoyed the lithe textures from the strings, and the brass and percussion punched right through. I can recommend both recordings.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Schoenberg, Serenade, Five Pieces for Orchestra. Haydn, Symphony 101*


----------



## starthrower




----------



## Biwa

Boulez Conducts Ravel

La Valse
Ma Mere l'Oye (Mother Goose)
Meneut Antique

New York Philharmonic
Pierre Boulez (conductor)


----------



## DiesIraeCX

*Sergei Prokofiev*: _Piano Concerto No. 3_ (Martha Argerich and Claudio Abbado)


----------



## bejart

Jan Vanhal (1739-1813): Symphony in A Minor

Tamas Pal conducting the Orchestra da Camara "Salieri"


----------



## Blancrocher

Schubert: Piano Sonatas in C minor and B flat (Richter)


----------



## EDaddy

Been immersed in this:

http://postimage.org/

Now onto this:

http://postimage.org/


----------



## MrTortoise

Gyorgi Ligeti

Double Concerto for Flute, Oboe, and Orchestra
San Francisco Polyphony
String Quartet No. 1 'Metamorphoses nocturnes'
Continuum for harpsichord










Spotify link


----------



## senza sordino

Alisa Weilerstein, Solo. This album is terrific. Exciting, engaging entertaining. Every note is crystal clear.
Sonata for solo cello, Kodaly
Omaramor Golijov 
Suite for solo cello Cassado
Seven Tunes heard in China Sheng
View attachment 80070

Bartok All six string quartets
View attachment 80071

Debussy Sonata for Flute, viola and harp, Syrinx for solo flute, Prelude to the afternoon of a faun (flute and piano), Songs of the Bilitis for narrator and chamber ensemble. This album is on Spotify. The instrumental pieces are lovely but I dont speak French so the last piece is boring, she is speaking not singing.
View attachment 80072


----------



## Blancrocher

Schubert: Winterreise (Anders/Weissenborn; Köln, 1948)


----------



## bejart

Adalbert Gyrowetz (1763-1850): String Quartet in B Flat, Op.44,No.2

Salomon String Quartet: Simon Standage and Micaela Comberti, violins -- Simon Jones, viola -- Jennifer Ward-Clarke, cello


----------



## MrTortoise

Frédéric Chopin

Impromptus
Fantasie-Impromptu
Grande Frantasie sur des Themes polanais
3 Mazurkas, Op. 59
Berceuse, Op. 57
Polonaise in c-sharp minor, Op. 26 No. 1
Polonaise in A, Op. 40 No. 1
Polonaise in A-flat, Op. 53

Jon Nakamatsu, piano


----------



## Grizzled Ghost

Verdi: Requiem / Atlanta SO, Shaw


----------



## opus55

Haydn

















Symphonies, Nos. 43, 44, 45
String Quartets, Op.64 Nos. 1 and 2


----------



## Pugg

Sullivan: Pineapple Poll Suite; Rossini-Respighi: La boutique fantasque; Gounod: Faust Ballet Music; Wagner: Lohengrin & Das Rheingold

Eastman Wind Ensemble, Frederick Fennell


----------



## Pugg

Haydn man said:


> View attachment 80024
> View attachment 80026
> 
> For this weeks SS
> Minkowski certainly caused some comment with his versions of the London Symphonies. This weeks SS 'The Clock' is perhaps less controversial than most in the set, but still generally quick tempos.
> Overall I prefer Dorati


So do I, still my first choice is Bernstein


----------



## Pugg

Mahlerian said:


> Haydn: Symphony No. 101 in D "The Clock"
> New York Philharmonic, cond. Bernstein


This one I mean, stunning :tiphat:


----------



## starthrower

I picked up this CD for a few dollars, and I really enjoyed this moving performance. Thanks to realdealblues for the recommendation.


----------



## Becca

Jacques Offenbach - _Les Contes d'Hoffman_
Orchestra and Chorus of the Lyon Opera / Kent Nagano
Roberto Alagna, Jose Van Dam, Natalie Dessay, Leontina Vaduva, Sumi Jo, Catherine Dubosc, Gabriel Dubosc

This is the 1996 Michael Kaye edition. I would rather have heard the latest Kaye-Keck version with some more recently discovered materials, but this is all that is available. As I have avoided the Oeser edition(s) this is my first hearing of some of the changes from the 'traditional' version. Having said that, Michael Kaye accepts that it is impossible to have a truly definitive version, all that can be done is to make intelligent guesses based on all the available materials, much of which came to light in the last 30 years.

On balance I am pleased with what I am hearing. It does vary somewhat from the 'traditional' but makes sense, both musically and dramatically.


----------



## Pugg

​
Mozart: Piano Sonatas Nos. 4 & 15


----------



## deprofundis

Im lisening to some heck of a record, it remind me of the work by pérotin, the cd called The mass of tournai & St. luke passion,
the title intrige me quite a bite since i knew Penderecki st.luke passion.But if i recall the author of these work remains Anonymous
sadely., but fortunetly for us it survive until our era, beautifull work im earing for the second time, i like The mass of tournai better than st.luke passion .Good cd over all, if your a fan of medieval vocal work you will dig it.I would like to thank naxos for putting out this nice cd.You guys probably know how mutch i love Madrigals well Lassus (spiritual madrigals) for 7 voice were the cherry on the sundae, i mean i heard his motet his hymns his laments but never his madrigals i was quite suprise by the chromatism shown here the voice are superbe , trully one of naxos Gem in the vocal music of early era.


----------



## brotagonist

I wanted to hear it:

Tchaikovsky 1812 with chorus
Western Military District headquarters band(ex Leningrad Military District headquarters band) and Central Military Band of the Russian Ministry of Defence

Well, I'm not so taken with it. It sounds variously like a marching band-yes, it is one, after all-and swing à la Benny Goodman and music from old silent movies and some choral works that I cannot place.

I also heard this, but I didn't have the patience to hear all 15 minutes, so I jumped to the last third:

Tchaikovsky 1812 both transcribed for organ and performed by Leonid Karev

This is much better!

I recently listened to the Pletnev version, which I liked the best of the three. While he did not use canons, the drums boomed so loudly that I had to turn the music down a lot. I thought it was great!


----------



## brotagonist

YT has suggested this, because the transcriber/organist is the same:

Poulenc Sonata for Clarinet and Piano [1,2,3], transcribed for Organ
Olivier Faure, Leonid Karev

Poulenc got caught up in the jazz mania that hit classical in the first half of the last century. I'm not so wild about it, unless it figures only minimally in a work  The presence of the organ really changes the character of the work.


----------



## Pugg

*Renée Fleming: Guilty Pleasures*

Berlioz:Villanelle (from Les nuits d'été, Op. 7)
Canteloube:La Delaïssado (2nd series, no.4) from Chants d'Auvergne
Malurous qu'o uno fenno (3rd series, no.5) from Chants d'Auvergne
Corigliano, J:Once there was a golden bird (from The Ghosts of Versailles)
Delibes:Les filles de Cadix
Lakmé: Dôme épais (Flower Duet)Susan Graham (mezzo)
Duparchidylé
Dvorak:Za tihlou Gazelou (from Armida)
Falla:Nana (No. 5 from Siete canciones populares españolas)
Canción (No. 6 from Siete canciones populares españolas)
Rachmaninov:Twilight, Op.21 No. 3
Refice:Ombra di Nube
Smetana:Vendulka"s Lullaby (from The Kiss)
Strauss, J, II:Frag mich oft (Walzer aus Wien)
Tchaikovsky:Undina's Aria (from Undina)
trad.:Londonderry Air
Wagner:Träume (No. 5 from Wesendonck-Lieder)

Renée Fleming (soprano)

Philharmonia Orchestra, Sebastian Lang-Lessing

CD


----------



## opus55

Continuing Haydn night - Symphonies 46, 47 and 48 performed by Austro-Hungarian Haydn Orchestra / Adam Fischer. I think it's no.40's where the symphonies start sounding really impressive to my ears.

String Quartets Op.33 No. 5 "How do you do?", No. 2 "The Joke" and No. 1 without a name! From Kodaly Quartet cycle on Naxos.

Now I want to change the mood and go back to an opera I've not yet fully immersed myself in.

Richard Strauss: Die Frau Ohne Schatten


















Wiener Staatsoper where the opera premiered in 1919.


----------



## DavidA

Brahms Piano Concerto 1 

Gilels / Jochum


----------



## Pugg

​
*Kodaly:* Hary Janos; Dances of Galanta; The Peacock Variations
London Symphony Orchestra, István Kertész


----------



## TurnaboutVox

*Boulez
2ème Sonate pour piano*
Maurizio Pollini [DG, 2001]


----------



## TurnaboutVox

*Pierre Boulez
Le Marteau sans maître*
Hilary Summers, Ensemble Intercontemporain, Pierre Boulez
[Deutsche Grammophon, 2005]

This is tremendous. This was my first hearing of 'Le Marteau' (although it seems familiar and I may have heard it, or some of it, on radio without realising what it was) and I have enjoyed it thoroughly.



> This 2002 recording by the Ensemble InterContemporain may be considered an authoritative rendition, most obviously because of Boulez's supervision, but also because his musicians have plainly rehearsed it to a point of familiarity that admits expressive playing, beyond the mere task of getting pitches, rhythms, and dynamics right. Mezzo soprano Hilary Summers admirably delivers the angular gestures and melismas with restraint and controlled smoothness, and the ensemble is fully connected in its timing to her phrasing.


----------



## tdc

*Preludes Book I *

I listen to this excellent set often, Debussy is without a doubt among my favorite composers.

Fantastic playing by Zimerman.


----------



## EDaddy

http://postimage.org/

Respighi - Queen Of Sheba
Geoffrey Simon; Philharmonia Orchestra


----------



## joen_cph

We´re having an unusual Sunday morning radio programme series here, with a rare combination of political debates and then classical pieces in between them. Never done before, I think.

This morning it is about the possibility of introducing a republic, and the music has been _Pomp & Circumstance_, a _Gymnopedie_, and ....


----------



## Pugg

*Offenbach: Les Contes d'Hoffmann
*
_Dame Joan Sutherland_ (Antonia/Stella/Giulietta/Olympia), _Plácido Domingo_ (Hoffmann), Gabriel Bacquier (Coppélius/Dapertutto/Lindorf/Miracle), Huguette Tourangeau (Nicklausse), Hugues Cuénod (Franz)

Suisse Romande Choir & Orchestra, Richard Bonynge


----------



## Pugg

​
Face à face ;_Renaud Capuçon (violin), Gautier Capuçon (cello)_
19th & 20th century sonatas for violin & cello

Ghys, J:Variations on 'God save the King' Op. 38 (composed with François Servais)
Halvorsenassacaglia for Violin & Cello/Viola (after Handel)
Kodályuo for Violin and Cello, Op. 7
Schulhoffuo for violin & cello
Tanguy:Sonata for violin & cello


----------



## TurnaboutVox

*Boulez
3ème Sonate pour piano*
Paavali Jumppanen

*Structures Livre I Pour 2 Pianos*
Alfons & Aloys Kontarsky

*Structures Livre II Pour 2 Pianos*
Pierre-Laurant Aimard, Florent Boffard 
[Boulez - Complete Works, DG, 2013]










*Stravinsky*
Boulez Conducts Stravinsky, Disc 2
*Pétrouchka (Version originale de 1911)
Le Sacre du printemps*
The Cleveland Orchestra, Pierre Boulez [DG, rec. 1991]


----------



## Badinerie

Catching up with yesterdays SS. This is the only Haydn 101 I can find darn it. I was sure I had more than one!
Still...safe hands. Dorati.


----------



## Pugg

​Liszt: Consolations
Liszt: Liebestraum No. 3


----------



## MrTortoise

Johannes Brahms

Symphony No. 1 in c minor, Op. 68

NDR Symphony Orchestra
Günter Wand, cond.










Spotify link


----------



## jim prideaux

working this morning, a return to some semblance of normality after a very difficult Xmas period......

so as I work I am working my way through the Gardiner ORR Schumann boxed set, and as ever I can only repeat previous posts where I have 'clanked on' about how great both the works and the recordings are....for me Schumann's symphonies seem to epitomise the Romantic period and contain everything one might expect...mind you even though I have the Szell, Zinman and 
Oramo recordings I have also just recently ordered the Sawallisch/Staatskapelle Dresden set!


----------



## Wood

BRAHMS: Rhapsody in G min. (Argerich)










COPLAND: Orchestral variations: Dance Symphony (Dorati)










I'm enjoying this.

DUKAS: L'apprenti sorcier: La peri fanfare

Elgar: Severn Suite (Brighouse & Rastrick Brass Band)


----------



## johnnysc

Bruckner - Mass in F Minor, Psalm 150

Corydon Singers & Orchestra/Matthew Best


----------



## Pugg

​
*Bottesini: Messa da Requiem*
Edited by Thomas Martin, Josep Prats and Peter Broadbent

Marta Mathéu (soprano), Gemma Coma-Alabert (mezzo-soprano), Agustín Prunell-Friend (tenor) & Enric Martínez-Castignani (baritone)

Joyful Company of Singers & London Philharmonic Orchestra, Thomas Martin


----------



## Jeff W

*In which the Saturday Symphony is a day late*

Good morning TC from rainy Albany!









Catching up on the Saturday Symphony listening that I didn't get to yesterday. Eugen Jochum conducts the London Philharmonic Orchestra in Joseph Haydn's Symphonies 100, 101 (this weeks featured symphony) and 102.


----------



## bejart

Giacomo Cervetto (ca.1682-1783): Cello Trio in A Minor

Jitka Vlasankova, Petr Hejny, and Jaroslav Kulhan, cellos -- Giedre Luksaite, harpsichord


----------



## elgar's ghost

Cracking on with Shostakovich's string quartets plus some piano music throughout today.

No.5 in B-flat op.92 (1952), no.6 in G op.101 (1956), no.7 in F sharp-minor op.108 (1960), no.8 in C-minor op.110 (1960), no.9 in E-flat op.117 (1964) and no.10 in A-flat op.118 (1964):










Piano Sonata no.1 op.12 (1926), _Aphorisms_ - ten miniatures op.13 (1927), _Dances of the Dolls_ - seven pieces for children transcribed from earlier ballet music op.91b (1952) and Piano Sonata no.2 in B-minor op.61 (1943):


----------



## Pugg

​
*Beethoven; Piano concerto 3/ Choral fantasy.*
Serkin/ Ozawa


----------



## Vaneyes

For *Bridge *death day (1941).


----------



## Badinerie

Speaking of Dorati...Time for one of my very favorite lp's full stop. Any Genre! The Cd doesn't even come anywhere close.










Slightly better picture though not of my vinyl.


----------



## AClockworkOrange

jim prideaux said:


> working this morning, a return to some semblance of normality after a very difficult Xmas period......
> 
> so as I work I am working my way through the Gardiner ORR Schumann boxed set, and as ever I can only repeat previous posts where I have 'clanked on' about how great both the works and the recordings are....for me Schumann's symphonies seem to epitomise the Romantic period and contain everything one might expect...mind you even though I have the Szell, Zinman and
> Oramo recordings I have also just recently ordered the Sawallisch/Staatskapelle Dresden set!


I don't think you'll be disappointed with Wolfgang Sawallisch's Schumann. It has a certain swing to it and just the right amount of heft where needed. It is my favourite Schumann, ahead of Szell by a hair and Gardiner just that fraction more.


----------



## Vasks

*Cimarosa - Overture to "La vergine del sole" (Amoretti/Naxos)
Salieri - Armonia per un tempio della notte (Il Gruppo di Roma/Frequenz)
W.A. Mozart - Symphony #33 (Mackerras/Telarc)*


----------



## AClockworkOrange

*Beethoven's Promethean Ballet*








Sir Charles Mackerras and the Scottish Chamber Orchestra perform Die Geschopfe des Prometheus with a wonderful measure of grace and flair. It is a refreshingly different side of Beethoven, one which shines brightly in this performance.

It is surprising that this piece hasn't been recorded more frequently.


----------



## bejart

First listen to a belated Christmas present --
Leopold Kozeluch (1747-1818): Piano concerto in B Flat for Four Hands

Florian Merz conducting the Kolner Rundfunkorchester with the Kolner Klavier Duo: Elzbieta Kalvelage and Michael Krucker, pianos


----------



## Pugg

​*Massenet: Le Roi de Lahore
*
_Dame Joan Sutherland, Sherill Milnes, Nicolai Ghiaurov, Luis Lima_

National Philharmonic Orchestra, Richard Bonynge:tiphat:


----------



## Guest

Pugg said:


> ​*Massenet: Le Roi de Lahore
> *
> _Dame Joan Sutherland, Sherill Milnes, Nicolai Ghiaurov, Luis Lima_
> 
> National Philharmonic Orchestra, Richard Bonynge:tiphat:


Never seen that one,I have this edition.


----------



## schigolch




----------



## Richannes Wrahms




----------



## Easy Goer

Hubert Parry - Symphonies Nos. 3 and 4. Matthias Bamert & The London Philharmonic Orchestra.


----------



## Becca

Regarding my post about the Nagano/Alagna Tales of Hoffman, I have noticed that frequently when something is posted that is not a Sutherland recording but is of something that she sang, an image of her recording appears very soon afterwards. Is this some corollary to Newton's 3rd law about equal and opposite forces?


----------



## isorhythm

Vaughan Williams Symphony No. 5, Academy of St. Martin in the Fields/Neville Marriner


----------



## Mahlerian

Bartók: Bluebeard's Castle
Jessye Norman, László Polgár, Chicago Symphony Orchestra, cond. Boulez


----------



## starthrower

Disc 14 Mahler lieder w/ Sir John Barbirolli recorded late 60s.

Ich Bin Der Welt Abhanden Gekommen held me spellbound!


----------



## Tsaraslondon

starthrower said:


> Disc 14 Mahler lieder w/ Sir John Barbirolli recorded late 60s.
> 
> Ich Bin Der Welt Abhanden Gekommen held me spellbound!


Baker's performance of that song absolutely slays me. I actually heard her sing the _Ruckert Lieder_ live once at the Royal Festival Hall (Walter Weller conducting I think) and her effect on the audience was mesmerising. In _Ich bin der Welt abhanden gekommen_, she span out the quietest pianissimo, which somehow reached to the far recesses of the hall, and held the audience, as you say, spellbound. You could have heard a pin drop. I'll never forget it.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Becca said:


> Regarding my post about the Nagano/Alagna Tales of Hoffman, I have noticed that frequently when something is posted that is not a Sutherland recording but is of something that she sang, an image of her recording appears very soon afterwards. Is this some corollary to Newton's 3rd law about equal and opposite forces?


Very possibly. I've noticed the same thing, so it's not your imagination


----------



## Blancrocher

Bach: Art of Fugue (Rosen)


----------



## Tsaraslondon

The Seven Stars of the title of Koechlin's symphony are not astral bodies, but stars of the silver screen, each movement a tribute to a different person. We have Douglas Fairbanks, Lilian Harvey, Greta Garbo (with its gorgeously haunting use of the Ondes Martenot), Clara Bow, Marlene Dietrich, Emil Jannings and Charlie Chaplin. Attractive music and great fun.

The makeweight is the elegiac _Ballade pour piano et orchestre_, with Bruno Rigutto on the piano. Alexandre Myrat conducts fine performance with the Monte Carlo Philharmonic Orchestra.


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

Franz Liszt - Piano Sonata No. 2 in B minor (Vladimir Horowitz).









Great music and playing - every time I listen to Horowitz play this, I discover new details. A terrific master pianist.


----------



## starthrower

GregMitchell said:


> Baker's performance of that song absolutely slays me. I actually heard her sing the _Ruckert Lieder_ live once at the Royal Festival Hall (Walter Weller conducting I think) and her effect on the audience was mesmerising. In _Ich bin der Welt abhanden gekommen_, she span out the quietest pianissimo, which somehow reached to the far recesses of the hall, and held the audience, as you say, spellbound. You could have heard a pin drop. I'll never forget it.


This kind of experience is written about in the liner notes. Recordings are wonderful, but no substitute for being in the presence of great artistry as it unfolds with all its nuances. It's not frozen in time like a record.


----------



## elgar's ghost

GregMitchell said:


> The Seven Stars of the title of Koechlin's symphony are not astral bodies, but stars of the silver screen, each movement a tribute to a different person. We have Douglas Fairbanks, Lilian Harvey, Greta Garbo (with its gorgeously haunting use of the Ondes Martenot), Clara Bow, Marlene Dietrich, Emil Jannings and Charlie Chaplin. Attractive music and great fun.
> 
> The makeweight is the elegiac _Ballade pour piano et orchestre_, with Bruno Rigutto on the piano. Alexandre Myrat conducts fine performance with the Monte Carlo Philharmonic Orchestra.


Greg, have you ever heard this 1952 work by the neglected French composer Louis Aubert? It might be of interest if you like the 'Seven Stars' which must have influenced it. There is a recording on Marco Polo but I don't know if it can be sampled anywhere.

'Cinéma' - Six Tableaux Symphoniques:

1. 'Douglas Fairbanks et Mary Pickford'
2. 'Rudolph Valentino'
3. 'Chaplin et Les Nymphes Hollywoodiennes'
4. 'Walt Disney'
5. 'Charlie Amoureux'
6. Valse Finale


----------



## Tsaraslondon

elgars ghost said:


> Greg, have you ever heard this 1952 work by the neglected French composer Louis Aubert? It might be of interest if you like the 'Seven Stars' which must have influenced it. There is a recording on Marco Polo but I don't know if it can be sampled anywhere.
> 
> 'Cinéma' - Six Tableaux Symphoniques:
> 
> 1. 'Douglas Fairbanks et Mary Pickford'
> 2. 'Rudolph Valentino'
> 3. 'Chaplin et Les Nymphes Hollywoodiennes'
> 4. 'Walt Disney'
> 5. 'Charlie Amoureux'
> 6. Valse Finale


I'd never heard of it. Sounds like something I should look up.


----------



## bejart

Jan Vaclav Knezek (1745-1806): Double Concerto in A Major

Gernot Schmalfuss leading the Sudwestdeutsches Kammerorchester Pforzheim -- Dieter Klocker and Sandra Arnold, clarinets


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 2004.


----------



## omega

The greatest version of the Sixth, IMHO

*Bruckner*
_Symphonie n°6_
Wolfgang Sawallisch
Bayerisches Staatsorchester


----------



## starthrower

I hope this lady stays with us a while longer. She writes wonderful music!


----------



## elgar's ghost

The final part of my listening to DSCH chamber music. One really gets the impression of lengthening shadows from the 13th quartet onwards. Someone (Solomon Volkov, perhaps?) once compared the last quartet to graveside wailing, a requiem composed for himself. If that's the case, then listening to the Viola Sonata feels like hovering above Shostakovich's hospital bed watching him quietly slip away.

String Quartet no. 11 in F-minor op.122 (1966), no. 12 in D-flat op.133 (1968), no.13 in B-flat minor op.138 (1970), no.14 in F-sharp op.142 (1972-73) and no.15 in E-flat minor op.144 (1974):










Violin Sonata in G op.134 (1968) and Viola Sonata op.147 (1975):


----------



## Guest

HaydnBearstheClock said:


> Franz Liszt - Piano Sonata No. 2 in B minor (Vladimir Horowitz).
> 
> View attachment 80092
> 
> 
> Great music and playing - every time I listen to Horowitz play this, I discover new details. A terrific master pianist.


I've never seen nor heard it referred to as "Sonata No.2"--what is No.1?


----------



## johnnysc

Purcell - Te Deum & Jubilate

Taverner Consort/Andrew Parrott


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Haydn, Symphony No. 101*

In this symphony, Karajan doesn't have Beecham's charm.


----------



## ShropshireMoose

Chopin: The Four Scherzi
Liszt: Hungarian Rhapsodies Nos. 2, 6, 12 and 15
Walton: Valse from "Facade" Louis Kentner

A couple of enjoyable LPs of Louis Kentner, playing with ne'er a click or pop, not bad for records that are now over 60 years old! He plays the Chopin works with great freedom, a delight, as are his Hungarian Rhapsodies, this recording of No.2 is the only one (he made three, one for Columbia in 1937, this one from the early 1950s and one for Vox in the late 1960s) on which he plays an ad lib. cadenza as sanctioned by Liszt before the coda, and very good it is too. The Walton Valse is from a Columbia 78 which I've dug out as an encore to the two LPs, all good stuff.


----------



## millionrainbows

Mozart, Symphonies 40 & 31; The Academy of Ancient Music; Christopher Hogwood. This is the ONLY way to listen to Mozart.

My philosophy is that this kind of early tonality is based on acoustic and resonant factors, and the more resonant (and less ET) it is, the better. You can hear it all over the place, in the luxuriant cadences with more perfect thirds...Also, the instruments (gut strings, natural trumpets and horns, are tuned to A=430. That's really low, and I think that this shows up as added resonance. The quality of the playing is top-notch, and this impressed me in the last movt of 40, where there are mucho diminished chords and chromatic activity. The players of this period must have been able to handle it, or Mozart wouldn't have written it.


----------



## ribonucleic

Haydn - Piano Concerto No. 11 (Martha Argerich, Württembergisches Kammerorchester Heilbronn, Jörg Faerber)



> The Haydn concerto... is bubbling with ecstasy. The light and sparse textures shows that Argerich really does revel in the cheeriness of the themes in the first movement, almost a direct opposite of Michelangeli's classical, monochrome seriousness bordering on obstinacy. In fact, the joy Argerich shows in the outer movements is almost infectious. The slow movement utilizes Wanda Lanowska's cadenza, which may sound striking at first, but it's well written and entirely valid. And the finale is sheer delight. ... the crystal-clear, well-balanced and spacious sound picture is lovely... An immensely enjoyable release that made me fall in love with both of the pieces in the first place. - Top Ear


----------



## starthrower

Sofia Gubaidulina
Chamber Music with Double Bass
http://www.arkivmusic.com/classical/album.jsp?album_id=688002

Naxos Music library has this one.


----------



## Schubussy

Alfred Schnittke - Symphony no. 4


----------



## AClockworkOrange

*Beethoven: Symphony No.1 - Hogwood & the AofAM*








Beethoven's First Symphony performed beautifully here by the Academy of Ancient Music under the watch of Christopher Hogwood. My recent order arrived today and I decided follow Mackerras' Prometheus with this piece.

So far I am really enjoying this performance of the piece. Hogwood's reading of the First Symphony is amongst the better recordings - historically informed or otherwise - I have heard. The tempo seems to be well judged and I love sound of the orchestra - it is well recorded and not polished into oblivion.


----------



## Blancrocher

Clementi: Piano Sonatas (Horowitz); Haydn: Symphonies 101-104 (Harnoncourt)


----------



## Eramirez156

*Complete Works for Cello and Piano*
*Sergey Rachmaninov*









*Alexander Ivashkin cello
Rustem Hayroudinoff piano
*

_Recorded in: St Michaels Church, Highgate, London, 2-4 April 2003_


----------



## pmsummer

LIGETI PROJECT III
_Cello Concerto - Clocks and Clouds, for female voices & orchestra, Violin Concerto - Sippal, dobbal, nádihegeduvel_
*György Ligeti*
Capella Amsterdam
Amadinda Percussion Group
ASKO/Schonberg Ensemble
Katalin Károlyi - mezzo-soprano
Siegfried Palm - cello 
Frank Peter Zimmerman - violin

_Teldec_


----------



## starthrower




----------



## Janspe

Now that 2016 is here, I decided that it's time to start systematically filling some gaps that plague my musical knowledge. Hence, here's *Bruckner's 5th symphony*, performed by Orchestre des Champs-Élysées, with Philippe Herreweghe conducting.









I'm enjoying this music quite a bit! The symphony's length feels like no problem now that I've been listening to Mahler a lot recently.


----------



## Richannes Wrahms




----------



## bejart

Domenico Dragonetti (1763-1846): String Quintet No.26 in B Flat

The DNA Quintet: John Feeney, double bass -- Anca Nicolau, violin -- Krista Bennion Feeney and Joanna Hood, violas -- Myron Lutzke, cello


----------



## breakup




----------



## breakup




----------



## breakup




----------



## SONNET CLV

The first nine days of 2016 are past us now.
I ushered in the New Year by listening to the Beethoven Ninth, a practice that has become a veritable tradition for me. But I selected a recording I hadn't heard before -- Paavo Järvi and the Deutsche Kammperhilharmonie Bremen's SACD issue on RCA 88697576062, an historically informed, "small orchestra" rendering that proved … revelatory!
I was pointed towards the Järvi disc upon hearing one of his Beethoven symphonies (I think it was the First) on Sirius Radio while driving across state some months back. So impressed by what I heard on the ol' Jeep's radio that I ordered the entire set, five discs of symphonies and one of overtures, all SACD. I didn't need another set of Beethoven symphonies, but I do not regret getting this set. At all!
I started the new year with a small mission - to listen to all nine of the Järvi/Deutsche Kammperhilharmonie Beethoven symphonies on the first nine days of the year. A mission now accomplished.
The sound of these discs is astounding. The textures and timbres are crystal clear and right, at least as heard via my SONY XA5400ES SACD disc player whether through Sennheiser SA600 cans or my Triangle speakers. These are enchanting performances that taught me anew (the old jaded Beethoven listener that I am) what these symphonies are all about and can be about. This set may well have become my first choice "go to" set of Beethoven symphonies. (Have I mentioned that I have a couple dozen full sets of these works! Including several "historically informed" versions! My Kempe set has long been my first choice.)
If you must sample just one of the Paavo Järvi discs, I will recommend you try the Third Symphony (which is coupled with the Eighth on RCA 88697-13066-2). Though I fully appreciate the innovative genius behind both the Third and Eighth symphonies of Beethoven, these works have proved the two I listen to least of the master's symphonies (which still means I hear them several times each year). I can't say that will remain the case. Nothing could have prepared me for the sheer explicitness of the Third as Järvi interprets it. It isn't strange or fractured or idiosyncratic. It just sounds "right", the way Beethoven himself may have heard it, or imagined it. As I suggested earlier - revelatory!
I will note that these interpretations treat the orchestra more percussively in nature than I had ever heard before. Not only are the kettledrums stunningly rendered, every instrument is utilized to a percussive sense. I don't disapprove, and I think Beethoven would have agreed. I found it striking, but not odd. And then I read that Järvi had trained as a percussionist prior to taking on conducting. Ah! 
So, on New Year's Day I listened to the First Symphony, on day two the Second, etc. etc. Some of the listening was done via headphones, some by way of speakers in my listening room. It was attentive listening. I really enjoyed these performances and will return to them often. I recommend them highly. And if you are on my Christmas list for next year, don't be surprised if you find a set of these discs under your tree. These are Beethoven recordings that deserve to be heard. It's a wonder it took me so long to encounter them myself! (But then, I am an old jaded Beethovenian with a couple dozen full sets of the symphonies already in my collection.)









Interestingly, I also decided to undertake a daily listen to the symphonies of Haydn, beginning on January 1 with the Symphony No. 1 in D. I chose the Adam Fischer set on Brilliant Classics for this undertaking. (I currently have at least three different box sets of the complete Haydn symphonies and many more in individual performances. Haydn has long been a favorite composer.) Having covered the first nine of the early symphonies I can say that they remain worth hearing, especially if you are a fan of Haydn or classical era symphonic music. There may be no masterpieces among the group, but there are no disappointments, either. (Though I found Fischer's 7th to be lackluster and somewhat tedious compared to the others I listened to. That invites a rehearing, during which hopefully I will change my mind.) Each is a well devised work of art. Numbers 6, 7, and 8, by the way, are the rather well known "Morning", "Noon", and "Evening" symphonies, which I engineered to listen to respectively in the morning, at noon, and in the evening of their assigned days. I look forward to continuing my survey of these Haydn works, and may well move onto a second box set upon finishing the works in the Fischer set.









Did I mention the third project for the beginning of this year? I've also undertaken a listening survey of the symphonies of Danish composer Vagn Holmboe (by way of the BIS recordings with Owain Arwel Hughes). There are fourteen of these, if one counts the Sinfonia in Memoriam, Op. 65, "Symfonisk metamorfose". I've known most of these for several years but had never undertaken a systematic concentrated hearing of the works. I have long held numbers 6, 7, and 8 in high esteem. In fact, these are the first Holmboe symphonies I heard, and I fell for them immediately. Especially the Eighth, which I would suggest is one of the great symphonies of the 20th century. These three symphonies are not necessarily typical, especially compared to the earlier works. In symphonies one through five one encounters Holmboe's appreciation of folk music and world music. I was rather startled by this, especially as I recalled Holmboe's style mostly by way of the later symphonic music. The early pieces were refreshing. There seems a similarity between Symphony 1 and 3, where 3 seems a fleshed out version of the folksy, intimate First. Two proved somewhat more the outlier, more akin to the later works. Four is a choral work with sacred pretentions, a fine fit for fans of contemporary choral music. The fifth is startlingly folksy again. From then on we encounter more the Holmboe I cherish. Holmboe's practice is to metamorphosize a motive, changing its character and shape as the work progresses, but never losing the essence of the original construction. Modern music well made. And well worth hearing. If you have never encountered Holmboe, I suggest starting with the Eighth Symphony, subtitled "Sinfonia boreale" and dating from 1951. (Borealis is Latin for "northern".) If you are a fan of Shostakovich, do not pass up an opportunity to hear the third movement (Andante con moto) of this Eighth. The entire work is stunning, and, in my opinion, much more memorable than the previous seven or the following Ninth.

So I push onward with the Holmboe project … and the Haydn.

I'm thinking that come February, I may begin a survey of another symphonic set - I have quite a few full sets on hand, symphonies of which I have never listened to in a chronological, systematic way. At my age and in the year 2016 it may well be the time to start.
See what happens to you when you become a classical music nerd! 
Ah! What a life!


----------



## Mahlerian

Mozart: Piano Concerto in D minor K466, in C major K467
Mitsuko Uchida, English Chamber Orchestra, cond. Tate


----------



## senza sordino

Shostakovich Symphony no 4. This is a huge and monumental work. I really don't know it well at all. I need to listen to it many more times to get to know it, and since there is so much to this symphony it will take many more listens. A nice use of percussion, for colour, not just to bang out the rhythm.
View attachment 80111

Shostakovich Symphony no 9
View attachment 80112

Shostakovich String Quartets 3, 7 & 8
View attachment 80113


----------



## Balthazar

*Haydn ~ Piano Sonatas Nos. 1-16.* Rudolf Buchbinder plays the first sixteen H. C. Robbins Landon numbered sonatas (a.k.a. Hob XVI: 1-14, G1; XVII: D1).

*Scriabin ~ Le Poème de l'extase, Op. 54.* Live recording of Evgeny Svetlanov leading the USSR State Symphony Orchestra.

*Kurtág ~ The Mad Girl with the Flaxen Hair.* Thomas Adès at the piano. 77 seconds of Debussy on acid! Go ahead, give it a listen here.


----------



## johnnysc

Schubert - Impromptus 899,935

Murray Perahia


----------



## Pugg

Rachmaninoff: "Piano Concerto No. 2 in C minor Op.18 "
[Soloist] Philippe Entremont (P), the New York Philharmonic (Paris February 3, 1960)
Prokofiev: "Violin Concerto No. 2 in G minor Op.63"
[Soloist] Isaac Stern (Vn), the New York Philharmonic (New York January 22, 1957)


----------



## Pugg

Becca said:


> Regarding my post about the Nagano/Alagna Tales of Hoffman, I have noticed that frequently when something is posted that is not a Sutherland recording but is of something that she sang, an image of her recording appears very soon afterwards. Is this some corollary to Newton's 3rd law about equal and opposite forces?


Purely coincidence :tiphat:


----------



## Pugg

Deleted post, risen above it :lol:


----------



## tortkis

Mario Castelnuovo-Tedesco (1895-1968): Music For Two Guitars, Vol. 1 (Naxos)









Sonatina canonica, Op. 196 (1961)
Les guitares bien temperees (The Well-Tempered Guitars): Preludes and Fugues, Op. 199 (1962) No. 1-12

Brasil Guitar Duo: João Luiz and Douglas Lora


----------



## Pugg

​
*Bottesini:*
Fantasia on Bellini's La sonnambula
Melodia in E (Romanza patetica)
Capriccio à la Chopin
Melodia (Giovinetto innamorato)
Jacquelyn Fugelle (soprano)
Tutto: Il mondo serra
Jacquelyn Fugelle (soprano)
Introduzione e gavotta
Nel cor più non mi sento (Arietta di G. Paisiello)
Jacquelyn Fugelle (soprano)

Romanza
Jacquelyn Fugelle (soprano)
Variations on a Scottish Air 'Auld Robin Gray'

Reverie
Introduction et variations sur le carnaval de Venice
Thomas Martin (double bass) & Anthony Halstead (piano)


----------



## Chronochromie

In honor of a recent thread...

*Adams - Harmonielehre*









*Boulez - Le marteau sans maitre*









Two very different composers, two great* works.

*read as: works that I like a lot


----------



## Pugg

Next on :

​
*Dame Joan Sutherland / Pavarotti & Horne* - Live from the Lincoln Center

Bellini:Adalgisa! … Oh! Rimembranza! (from Norma)
Ma di' … Oh non tremare (from Norma)
Angiol di pace (from Beatrice di Tenda)
Ponchielli:Ecco la barca … addio (from La Gioconda)
Puccini:Che gelida manina (from La Bohème)
Rossini:Mura felici (from La donna del lago)

Verdi:Solingo, errante e misero (from Ernani)
Tu del mio Carlo (from I masnadieri)
Giá nella notte densa (from Otello)
Madre, non dormi? (from Il trovatore)
Luciano Pavarotti, Joan Sutherland & Marilyn Horne

Three of operas greatest stars came together under the baton of Richard Bonynge for this sensational concert which took place in New York's Avery Fisher Hall in March 1981 and which first appeared as a 2-LP set later that year. The complete concert now appears on CD for the first time.


----------



## Mahlerian

Boulez: Piano Sonata No. 2
Paavali Jumppanen


----------



## brotagonist

William Schuman Symphony 6
Ormandy/Philadelphia

My reaction is about the same as the first time I heard it a year or so ago.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Miloš: Aranjuez*

Falla:Homenaje a Debussy
El sombrero de tres picos: Danza del molinero (farruca)

Rodrigo:Concierto de Aranjuez
London Philharmonic Orchestra, Yannick Nézet-Séguin

Invocación y danza
Fantasia para un Gentilhombre
London Philharmonic Orchestra, Yannick Nézet-Séguin

*Miloš Karadaglić* (guitar)


----------



## Tsaraslondon

It seems a mystery now why these recordings were not issued until 2000. For some reason, they didn't come up to Schwarzkopf's and Legge's exacting standards. We should be happy then that Schwarzkopf agreed to their being issued by Testament.

_Ch'io mi scordi di te_ was later recorded (and released) under Szell with Alfred Brendel. This one has Geza Anda playing the piano. Schwarzkopf is in slightly fresher, more youthful voice here, but both performances are excellent.

The Bach, directed by Thurston Dart, made a stab at what was known about performance practice at the time, though the full sound of the Philharmonia does sound a little anachronistic now. Schwarzkopf's singing is, as ever, admirably clean and clear.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Verdi: Un ballo in maschera*

_Leontyne Price_ (Amelia), _Carlo Bergonz_i (Riccardo),_ Robert Merrill_ (Renato),_ Shirley Verrett_ (Ulrica), Reri Grist (Oscar), Mario Basiola Jnr (Silvano), Ezio Flagello (Samuele), Ferruccio Mazzoli (Tom)

RCA Italiana Opera Chorus & RCA Italiana Opera Orchestra, _Erich Leinsdorf_:tiphat:


----------



## EDaddy

And last but most certainly not least (and perhaps most...):


http://postimage.org/

This whole Ring Cycle experience (my first in its entirety) has been like the musical-listening equivalent of reading War and Peace. I just finished the last disc and I'm flat out _exhausted!_ And floored... all at the same time.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Listening to the 9th from this set, which was actually the first ever release in LSO Live's series, so, in one way at least, it has a historical significance.

I don't know Sir Colin's earlier performance with the Concertgebouw, but this one with the LSO on top form, is excellent; exciting without being bombastic in the outer movements, gently lyrical (wistfully so in the Largo) and nicely contrasted in the middle two. Very enjoyable.


----------



## EDaddy

brotagonist said:


> William Schuman Symphony 6
> Ormandy/Philadelphia
> 
> My reaction is about the same as the first time I heard it a year or so ago.


****Which is?****


----------



## EDaddy

http://postimage.org/

And now back down to the world of mere mortals. :lol:


----------



## AClockworkOrange

*Beethoven: Symphony No.3 'Eroica' - Hogwood & AofAM*








I was too tired to listen to this last night after listening to the First Symphony which opens disc one of this set.

Again, I avery happy indeed with this interpretation of the Eroica by Christopher Hogwood and the Academy of Ancient Music. All of the comments I made regarding qualities of the First Symphony apply here too.

It has been a while since I listened to the Eroica, for some reason it is the one Symphony of Beethoven's I tend to pass over until I actually listen to it - at which point I really enjoy it.

This will definitely get another listen today.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mozart*: Piano Concertos Nos. 9 & 12


----------



## bejart

Georg Muffat (ca.1645-1704): Sonata No.3 in A Major

Roy Goodman leading the Parley of Instruments


----------



## ShropshireMoose

Brahms: Six Pieces, Op.118/Capriccio in B Minor, Op.76 No.2/Intermezzo in E-flat Minor,Op.117 No.1/Rhapsody in B Minor, Op.79 No.1/Intermezzo in E, Op.116 No.6/Intermezzo in E Minor, Op.119 No.2/Intermezzo in C, Op.119 No.3

Haydn: Piano Sonatas Nos. 34 in E Minor/48 in C/52 in E-flat/Fantasia in C, XVII No.4/Andante and Variations in F Minor, XVII No.6 Wilhelm Backhaus

Two very enjoyable recordings by Backhaus, the Brahms is one of the nicest recitals of his shorter piano pieces that I know of. The Haydn is just as good, he plays the Fantasia in C with real sparkle and brio which are most winning, then the F Minor Variations (surely one of the most profound sets of variations ever written?), are given a performance of great depth and feeling. I haven't listened to these records for some time and it has been a real pleasure this morning to renew my acquaintance with them.


----------



## Blancrocher

Bach: Well-Tempered Clavier (Gould)


----------



## Pugg

Next on:

​
Operette - Arias from Youmans, Love, Albert, Künnecke, Lehar, Abraham, Millöcker, Stolz, Giordani, Raymond, Spoliansky, Liszt, Offenbach, Winkler, Curtis, Chopin, Capua

*Peter Schreie*r


----------



## Pugg

​
JOSEPH HAYDN
Symphony in D major, Hob. I:101 "The Clock" • Symphony in E-flat major, Hob. I:103 "Drum-Roll"


----------



## elgar's ghost

Going to give an airing to Stravinsky's early non-operatic stage works today.

Ballet: _The Firebird_ (1910), Ballet: _Petrushka_ (1911), Ballet: _The Rite of Spring_ (1913), _Renard_: a burlesque for four pantomimes and chamber orchestra (1916), _Histoire du soldat_ for chamber ensemble and three speakers (1918) and Ballet: _Pulcinella_ for chamber orchestra and soloists (1920):


----------



## Pugg

​
*R. Strauss; Heroines.*
_Renée Fleming/ Bonney/ Graham _


----------



## Vasks

_Finntastic_

*Madetoja - Comedy Overture (Panula/Finlandia)
Klami - Kalevala Suite (Sakari/Chandos)*


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 2002 at Holy Trinity Church, Wentworth, Yorkshire. Recording Engineer: Martin Haskell.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

*Poulenc
Complete Songs, CD1 (1931 - 63)
Métamorphoses*
Trois poèmes de Louise Lalanne FP57 Ailish Tynan (soprano)
Quatre chansons pour enfants FP75 Felicity Lott (soprano)
Trois poèmes de Louise de Vilmorin FP91 Ailish Tynan
Le portrait FP92 Geraldine McGreevy (soprano)
Fiançailles pour rire FP101 Ailish Tynan
L'histoire de Babar, le petit éléphant FP129 Pierre Bernac (narrator)
Métamorphoses FP121 Geraldine McGreevy
Deux mélodies, FP162 Geraldine McGreevy
La courte paille FP178 Ailish Tynan
Graham Johnston, piano [Hyperion, 2013]










*
Schoenberg
Complete Songs, CD1*
Nachgelassene Lieder
4 Lieder, Op. 2
6 Lieder, Op. 3
Das Buch der hängenden Gärten, Op. 15
Konrad Jarnot, baritone; Urs Liska, piano [Capriccio, 2012]


----------



## Pugg

​*Rossini: Otello*

_José Carreras_ (Otello), _Frederica von Stade_ (Desdemona), Gianfranco Pastine (Iago), Keith Lewis (Lucio), Samuel Ramey (Elmiro)

Philharmonia Orchestra, J_esús López-Cobos_


----------



## atsizat




----------



## Tsaraslondon

Virtually the same cast as the one that recorded this opera in the studio a few months earlier in 1957, but here transformed by a live audience. Callas is in stunning voice, easily encompassing the role's demands and even compounding its difficulties. In the final _Ah non giunge_, she includes a cadenza between the two verses that takes her up to an Eb _in alt_ on which she effects a stunning diminuendo before cascading down a brilliant chromatic scale.

But of course, Callas was always about much more than pyrotechnics and here she gives us an Amina of infinite poetry, faithful and trusting. From the quiet rapture of her opening solo to the desolation of her final _Ah non credea_, this Amina really has (Romani's words)

_a cry for joy and also a cry for sorrow, an accent for reproach and another for entreaty_

Votto, a somewhat anonymous presence on the studio recording, is roused to give of his best, making this Cologne performance the best of all Callas's recorded Aminas.
.


----------



## Vaneyes

pmsummer said:


> LIGETI PROJECT III
> _Cello Concerto - Clocks and Clouds, for female voices & orchestra, Violin Concerto - Sippal, dobbal, nádihegeduvel_
> *György Ligeti*
> Capella Amsterdam
> Amadinda Percussion Group
> ASKO/Schonberg Ensemble
> Katalin Károlyi - mezzo-soprano
> Siegfried Palm - cello
> Frank Peter Zimmerman - violin
> 
> _Teldec_


I trust the extra harp was appreciated.


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1988 at St. Martin's Church, East Woodhay, Newbury, Berkshire. Recording Engineer: Mike Hatch.


----------



## johnnysc

Bruckner - Symphony No. 3

Berlin Philharmonic/Karajan


----------



## Vaneyes

Kontrapunctus said:


> I've never seen nor heard it{Liszt Sonata in B minor}referred to as "Sonata No.2"--*what is No.1?*


Maybe the "Precursor Sonata" of 1849? 

http://www.lisztsonata.com/lpsm2.php


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 2011 at Potton Hall, Dunwich, Suffolk. Recording Engineer: Jonathan Cooper.


----------



## Arsakes

It got a bit too many to count, because I'm listening to classic music while studying.

It was a selection from my top 3 composers:

*Antonin Dvorak:*

String Quintet in G major
String Quintet in E flat major
String Quartets No.1, 5 and 6-14

*Jean Sibelius:*

7 Symphonies
Lemminkäinen Suite, Op.22
Kullervo Op.7
The Wood Nymph, Op.15
Pohjola's Daughter, Op.49
Two Serious Melodies for Cello and Orchestra, Op.77

*Johannes Brahms:*

Piano Trio No.1 and 2
Piano Concerto No.1 and 2
Clarinet Quintet in B minor Op.115
Horn Trio in E


----------



## jim prideaux

van Immerseel and Anima Eterna performing Schubert's 9th Symphony.....


----------



## elgar's ghost

Stravinsky's stage works Part II.

Ballet: _Apollon musagète_ (1928 - rev. 1947), Ballet: _Le baiser de la fée _ (1928 - rev. 1950), _Perséphone_: melodrama for speaker, soloists, chorus and orchestra (1933) and Ballet: _Jeu de cartes_ (1936-37):






















***

(*** - same recording, different sleeve)


----------



## ShropshireMoose

Weber: Piano Concertos Nos. 1 and 2 Friedrich Wuehrer/Pro Musica Symphony Vienna/Hans Swarowsky

Beethoven: String Quartets Nos. 15, Op.132/16, Op.135 The Busch Quartet

The Weber Piano Concertos inhabit that sort of romantically chivalrous sound world that Weber evoked so well. A delight to listen to, especially when played as persuasively as here. With the two final Beethoven String Quartets we are on an altogether different plane, a spiritual plane it seems to me that brings us to the very deepest and most profound musical thoughts ever written by any human being. The Busch Quartet are utterly beyond criticism in this repertoire and that this set should be available at such a low price is a cause for great celebration. I would urge all of you who love chamber music to snap it up as quickly as you can, especially if you've never heard these wonderful performances before. It's worth the price just for the four discs of Beethoven.


----------



## ShropshireMoose

Vaneyes said:


> Maybe the "Precursor Sonata" of 1849?
> 
> http://www.lisztsonata.com/lpsm2.php


May be a muddle with the Ballade No.2 in B Minor, which is also on that disc.


----------



## AClockworkOrange

*Hogwood's Beethoven (CD2) & Raff's Trios (Pt.1)*









My Beethoven listening-spree continues apace today with disc 2 of *Christopher Hogwood & the Academy of Ancient Music*'s Cycle which houses *Symphonies No.2 & No.6 'Pastoral'*.

Stanislaw Skrowaczewski is presently my favourite interpreter of the Second Symphony so it will be interesting to see how Hogwood compares.

Likewise, it will be interesting to see if Carlos Kleiber's recording of the 'Pastoral' will finally have a rival.








Closing my listening for tonight, the *Trio Opus 8*'s recording of *Joachim Raff's Piano Trios No.1 & No.4* will provide a refreshing element of variety to my listening tonight.


----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## Huilunsoittaja

This album is finally on youtube so that means I can share it with anyone I want! INCLUDING YOU!!!










Pleez click pleezzz 

I feel like I'm getting drunk from listening to this album... guhhhhhhh


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Bruckner, Symphony No. 8*

Nicely done, but right now, I prefer Tintner in this version of the piece; there is more a sense of flow. Inbal tends to clip phrases at places he feels are transitional, or maybe he just wants to break things up. Plus, he hums.


----------



## Guest

Huilunsoittaja said:


> This album is finally on youtube so that means I can share it with anyone I want! INCLUDING YOU!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pleez click pleezzz
> 
> I feel like I'm getting drunk from listening to this album... guhhhhhhh


"This video is not available"


----------



## pmsummer

*Bowing to Bowiemania.*










HEROES SYMPHONY
THE LIGHT
*Philip Glass*
Bournemouth Symphony Orchestra
Marin Alsop - conductor

_Naxos_


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Bartok, Two Pictures.*

Well, this doesn't sound like the Bartok we know.


----------



## ShropshireMoose

Elgar: Pomp and Circumstance Marches, Op.39
Bliss: "Things to Come" Suite/Welcome the Queen London Symphony Orchestra/Sir Arthur Bliss

Johann Strauss II: Roses from the South
Lehar arr.Higgs: "Merry Widow" selection
Hartley: Rouge et Noire
German: Recit. "Which is My Own True Self?"/Waltz song - "For Tonight" from "Tom Jones"
Reginald King: In the Shade of the Palms
Malberto arr. Byfield: How Like the Stars
Trad. arr. Krein: Enough Sadness and Tears
Kreisler: Tambourin Chinois
Forster arr. Leopold: Rose in the Bud
Fletcher: Fiddle Dance
Noyes-Peel: Go Down to Kew in Lilac Time
May arr. Byfield: "Waltz Time" Selection Reginald Leopold and the Palm Court Orchestra with Cynthia Glover/Jack Byfield/Reginald Kilbey

Sir Arthur Bliss takes the Pomp and Circumstance Marches at a good spanking tempo which suits them perfectly, the ubiquitous Snoutey loved them and joined in a good bit, she's quite fussy with what she'll sing along to, but these were a big hit! I love the suite from "Things to Come", the music very descriptive and atmospheric, undoubtedly one of Bliss's finest scores. "Welcome the Queen" is a march written for the return of the Queen from a Commonwealth tour in 1954.
Then Vol.2 of "An Evening at the Palm Court", as pleasant a way to finish the evening that I can think of, Reg Leopold's playing of Kreisler's "Tambourin Chinois" is outstanding, the whole album is like a masterclass in how this sort of music should be played, which many present day practitioners would do well to study, too often they want to make so much of it they get bogged down in stodgy, dull interpretations that do a great disservice to what these composers intended. High time these two LPs (I put the other one up a few days ago) were reissued on CD methinks.


----------



## Grizzled Ghost

Finished my "survey" of Late Romantic Italian classical music. My scores (out of 5):

chamber:
•	Alfano: Cello Sonata, Piano Trio / Naxos - 5
•	Pizzetti: Piano Trio, Violin Sonata, etc / Naxos - 4.5
•	Italian Clarinet Gems / Naxos - 4.5
•	Alfano: Violin Sonata; Piano Quintet; Nenia e Scherzino / Naxos - 4

concerto:
•	Busoni: Piano Concerto / Hamelin, Hyperion - 4.5
•	Martucci: Piano Concerto #1, Canzone Dei Ricordi / Naxos - 4.5
•	Castelnuovo-Tedesco: Guitar Concerto, Quintet, Romancero / MusicMedia?	- 4
•	Castelnuovo-Tedesco: Violin Concertos / Yang, Naxos - 4
•	Rota: La Strada, etc / Atma - 4

orchestral:
•	Respighi: Roman Trilogy / BIS - 4
•	Catalani: Ero e Leandro, etc / Naxos - 4
•	Malipiero: Impressioni dal Vero; Pause del silenzio / Naxos - 4
•	Respighi: Church Windows; Brazilian Impressions; Rossiniana / Naxos	- 3.5
•	Casella: La donna serpente, etc / Naxos - 3.5

It should be noted that in general I usually like chamber music best, then concertos, then orchestral works. As it turned out, Italian music was no exception.

The Winner:


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

dogen said:


> "This video is not available"


Aw, might be available only in US then. But the US is who needs Arensky anyhow, imho


----------



## pmsummer

LES FANTAISIES DE JOSQUIN
_The Instrumental Music_
*Josquin Desprez*
Ensemble Leones
Marc Lewon - director

_Christophorus_


----------



## deprofundis

I will be lisening to *John Dowland* consort music and songs, so this mean i have finally everything by Dowland, this was conducted by rose consort of viols, Catherine Kings is the mezzo soprano and Jacob Heringman on lute. One of my favorite of Dowland works _but it dont equal the awesomeness of his complete lute music _but still level up to Lute music and songs.

I usually like consort music and this was ain't by any means a disapointement,Dowland remain on of the greatess composer of is era in england and outside.Dowland remain one of my favorite composer of renaissance,You could do far worst for your money.

John Dowland remain fundamental and crucial for newbies to classical,it will spark in you an interrest in renaissance ''grandeure''


----------



## bejart

Jan Vanhal (1739-1813): Sinfonia Cassazione in D Major, Bryan D19

Riyoko Matsui leading Haydn Sinfonietta Tokyo


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

Quintet for Piano and Winds w/ Stephen Hough










KV 593 & 614










KV 157, 458, & 589


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Schumann, Mass*

I heard this once and shelved it, for some reason. I finally obtained the score to this. It's more interesting now that I'm watching how he makes the lines interact.


----------



## ribonucleic

For the passing of David Bowie, something death-haunted...

Shostakovich - Sonata for Viola and Piano, Op.147 (Yuri Bashmet/Sviatoslav Richter)


----------



## Balthazar

*Glass ~ Symphony No. 4, "Heroes."* Based on David Bowie's album, _Heroes_, performed by the Bournemouth Symphony Orchestra under Marin Alsop.

*Mahler ~ Des Knaben Wunderhorn.* Stephan Genz sings baritone with piano accompaniment by Roger Vignoles.

*Boulez ~ Piano Sonata No. 2.* Pi-Hsien Chen at the piano.


----------



## Biwa

Joseph Haydn: 
Le fedelta premiata (overture)
Piano Trio in C major Hob XV:27
Trumpet Concerto
Variations in F minor XVII:6
"Surprise" Symphony

Haydn Philharmonie, Adam Fischer
Vienna Piano Trio
Wolfgang Bauer (trumpet)
Württembergisches Kammerorchester Heilbronn, Ruben Gazarian
Jin Ju (piano)


----------



## Pugg

*Boccherini *-String Quartets Op.6, Nos. 1 & 3;​


----------



## MrTortoise

John Adams

Grand Pianola Music

Orli Shaham, Marc-Andre Hamelin, pianos
San Francisco Symphony


----------



## Guest

They make a formidable duo! Very well recorded, too.


----------



## Guest

ribonucleic said:


> For the passing of David Bowie, something death-haunted...
> 
> Shostakovich - Sonata for Viola and Piano, Op.147 (Yuri Bashmet/Sviatoslav Richter)


He would have approved!


----------



## Pugg

​
*Lucia Popp*; Mozart aria's:tiphat:


----------



## Biwa

William Lawes: 
The Royal Consort
3 Consorts to the Organ

Elizabeth Kenny, theorbo
Daniel Hyde, organ
Emily Ashton, tenor viol
Phantasm:
Laurence Dreyfus, treble viol
Emilia Benjamin, treble viol
Jonathan Manson, tenor viol
Mikko Perkola, tenor & bass viols
Markku Luolajan-Mikkola, bass viol


----------



## EDaddy

http://postimage.org/

Mendelssohn Symphony No. 3 "Scottish" & No. 4 "Italian"
Berlin Phil; Herbert von Karajan

Karajan's aesthetic really lends itself to these works and the Berliners play their hearts out for him. To date my favorite 3 & 4th, I think.


----------



## tortkis

In the Beginning - Zoran Dukić (Contrastes Music Records)









Joan Manén (1883-1971): Fantasia-Sonata, Op. A-22
Simone Iannarelli (b 1970): Lullaby for Sarah
Dušan Bogdanović (b 1955): Guitar Sonata No. 4
Gerard Drozd (b 1955): Adagio, Op. 44
Toru Takemitsu (1930-1996): In the Woods: III. Muir Woods
Gyan Riley (b 1977): Zonata: II. Uspavanka for Téa

Zoran Dukić (b 1969) - guitar


----------



## Pugg

​
*Shostakovich*iano Concerto No. 2 in F major, Op. 102
Dmitri Shostakovich Jr (piano)
Maxim Shostakovich

Chamber Symphony No. 5 for Strings in A flat major, Op. 118a (orch.Barshai)

Yuli Turovsky


----------



## KenOC

Pugg said:


> ​
> *Shostakovich*iano Concerto No. 2 in F major, Op. 102
> Dmitri Shostakovich Jr (piano)
> Maxim Shostakovich
> 
> Chamber Symphony No. 5 for Strings in A flat major, Op. 118a (orch.Barshai)
> 
> Yuli Turovsky


A great recording! I've enjoyed that for years.


----------



## KenOC

Listening (again) to this great recording of Beethoven's Triple Concerto.


----------



## Guest

Tristan Murail
Winter Fragments.









a touch of winter, finally.


----------



## KenOC

CPE Bach, Flute Concertos (Kossenko et al). These and a companion disc by the same forces are among my very favorite CPE Bach recordings.


----------



## Arsakes

All the good stuff called The London Symphonies.


----------



## Arsakes

Kontrapunctus said:


> He would have approved!


He kinda looks like the British pop singer (Picasso of pop music) who died yesterday.


----------



## Pugg

​*Rachmaninov ; Piano concerto 3*
_Gavrilov/ Muti _


----------



## Pugg

​
1. Chants d'Auvergene / L'Antouènou (Vol. II, No. 2)
2. Chants d'Auvergene / Pastourelle (Vol. II, No. 1)
3. Chants d'Auvergene / L'Aio dè rotso (Vol. I, No. 3a)
4. Chants d'Auvergene / Bailèro (Vol. I, No. 2)
5. Chants d'Auvergene / Passo pel prat (Vol. III, No. 2)
6. Chants d'Auvergene / Malurous qu'o uno fenno (Vol. III, No. 5)
7. Chants d'Auvergene / Brezairola (Vol. III, No. 4)
8. Bachianas brasileiras No. 5 / Ária (Cantilena)
9. Bachianas brasileiras No. 5 / Dança (Martelo)
10. Vocalise, Op. 34, No. 14

One off my very favourites from the box :tiphat:


----------



## Pugg

​*Handel: Judas Maccabaeus, HWV 63*
Sung in German

_Ernst Haefliger, Peter Schreier, Theo Adam & Gundula Janowitz_

Solistenvereinigung, Großer Chor des Berliner Rundfunks & Rundfunk-Sinfonieorchester Berlin, Helmut Koch

This oratorio contains the famous "See the Conqu'ring hero comes" which made it a popular work. Complete recording in German.


----------



## helenora

Mozart Horn concertos . All!


----------



## jim prideaux

while working I am listening to Anima Eterna's recording of Beethoven's 5th and it just about blew me out of my chair....phew!!


----------



## Biwa

J.C. Bach: Quartet in B flat, Op. 8, No. 6 for Oboe, Violin, Viola and Cello
Mozart: Quartet in F, K. 370 (368b) for Oboe, Violin, Viola and Cello
Britten: Phantasy Op. 2 for Oboe and String Trio
Prokofiev: Quintet in G minor, Op. 39 for Oboe, Clarinet, Violin, Viola and Double-bass
J.S. Bach: Adagio from the "Easter Oratorio" BWV 249 for Oboe and Strings

Keisuke Wakao (oboe)
Boston Symphony Orchestra


----------



## ShropshireMoose

Schubert: Symphonies 5 and 9 NBC Symphony Orchestra/Arturo Toscanini

Medtner: Piano Concerto No.1 in C Minor, Op.33 Yevgeny Sudbin/Sao Paulo Symphony Orchestra/John Neschling
Medtner-Sudbin: Liebliches Kind! Op.6 Yevgeny Sudbin

I love Toscanini's Schubert 5th Symphony, it positively dances! The 9th is good too, full of energy, a good way to start the day. Then on to Medtner, a fine and still under-appreciated composer. You'll not get better than Yevgeny Sudbin in this repertoire. For my money Sudbin is one of the most talented musicians of today, I have many of his recordings, his disc of Scarlatti Sonatas is comparable with Horowitz, and that is as high a compliment as I can pay it, he has also made a superlative disc of Scriabin piano music. He follows the concerto with his own transcription of one of Medtner's songs, and he also writes his own sleeve notes - and very erudite they are too! Altogether a most admirable pianist and musician.


----------



## Pugg

*Liszt; A Faust Symphony.*
Leonard Bernstein


----------



## Pugg

​*Stravinsky; Le Sacre / Petrouchca*
Riccardo Muti


----------



## Blancrocher

Rameau: Keyboard Works (Meyer)


----------



## Jeff W

*In which there is Brucker and Bowie and Beethoven (with Robert Schumann)*

Good morning TC from cold, windy and overcast Albany!









I started off with a relisten to Anton Bruckner's Symphony No. 7 with Simone Young conducting the Philharmoniker Hamburg. I think I'm really falling in love with the music of Bruckner now.









I think this one will count. Sergei Prokofiev's 'Peter and the Wolf' with David Bowie as the narrator. Also included were Benjamin Britten's 'Young Person's Guide to the Orchestra' sans narration (isn't this usually called 'Variations and Fugue on a Theme of Purcell' when performed without narration?) and, perhaps a bit out of season, Tchaikovsky's 'Nutcracker' Suite. Eugene Ormandy conducted the Phabulous Philhadelphia Orchestra. Bowie did a wonderful job narrating and the playing by the Philadelphians was wonderful.









Robert Schumann's Violin Concertos WoO 23 and Op. 129a (the transcription of the Cello Concerto for violin that he prepared for Joseph Joachim) and the Fantasy for Violin and Orchestra (also written for Joachim). Anthony Marwood played the solo violin while Douglas Boyd conducted the BBC Scottish Symphony Orchestra. The Violin Concerto (WoO 23) is woefully underplayed in the concert hall, in my opinion.









From one transcription to another, this time Beethoven's transcription of his Violin Concerto for Piano (Opus 61a) which is paired with the Triple Concerto on this wonderful Naxos disc. Jeno Jando played the piano and was joined by Dong-Suk Kang on violin and Maria Kliegel on cello in the Triple Concerto. Bela Drahos conducted the Nicolaus Esterhazy Sinfonia. One highlight, at least for me, is the cadenza in Opus 61a that Beethoven wrote with features the piano and the timpani going back and forth. I've heard at least one recording where this cadenza has been transcribed back to the violin and, again my opinion, it works beautifully with the concerto.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

*Stravinsky
Petrushka
The Rite of Spring*
Boulez, Cleveland Orchestra [DG, rec. 1995]

Wonderful stuff.










*Bruckner
Symphony No 8 in C minor (1887 version)
Symphony No. 0 in D minor "Die Nullte"*
Tintner, NSO of Ireland [Naxos, 1998]

I do like "Die Nullte" and this is a very good account of it. I'm less sold on Tintner's reading of the 8th, a symphony I have found tougher to get to know and like than any other of Bruckner's. I might try a different performance.


----------



## bejart

Jean-Marie Leclair (1697-1764): Violin Concerto in C Major, Op.7, No.3

Concerto Amsterdam with Jaap Schroeder on violin


----------



## Tsaraslondon

A Debussy afternoon with Bernard Haitink and the Concertgebouw. Fabulous performances in glorious analogue sound.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mozart; piano concerto 27*
Christian Zacharias


----------



## Cosmos

I'm one of the writers for a classical tumblr blog, and I volunteered to run "Haydn week" some time in February. So, in putting together a plan of what works I want to talk about, I'm going through my list of potential features. Right now, I'm listening to the "Day Trilogy", Symphonies 6-8


----------



## elgar's ghost

Final part of Stravinsky's stage works this morning.

_Les noces_: choreographed scenes with music and voices for soloists, choir, four pianos and percussion (1914-17 and 1919-23), Ballet: _Circus Polka: For a Young Elephant _ (1942), _Scènes de Ballet_: suite of dance movements (1944), Ballet: _Petroushka_ (1947 version), Ballet: _Orpheus_ (1947) and Ballet: _Agon_ (1957):


----------



## Pugg

​*Mozart; String quintets.*
Alban Berg quartet- Markus berg


----------



## Guest

Arsakes said:


> He kinda looks like the British pop singer (Picasso of pop music) who died yesterday.


If you mean David Bowie, it is! I have no idea about the context--does anyone know if it's a still from a movie scene?


----------



## Guest

Kontrapunctus said:


> If you mean David Bowie, it is! I have no idea about the context--does anyone know if it's a still from a movie scene?


My googling skills suggest the film The Hunger.


----------



## Biwa

dogen said:


> My googling skills suggest the film The Hunger.







Great vampire movie and one of Bowie's finest screen appearances. The scene from the photo is during a dream sequence to Schubert's piano trio in E flat. You can see it very briefly at 2:13 in this clip.


----------



## johnnysc

Bruckner - Symphony No. 5

Berlin Philharmonic/Furtwangler


----------



## Pugg

​
*Richard Strauss; Capriccio*

_Gundula Janowitz _(Countess), Dietrich Fischer-Dieskau (Count), Peter Schreier (Flamand), Hermann Prey (Olivier), Karl Ridderbusch (La Roche), _Tatiana Troyanos_ (Clairon), David Thaw (Taupe), Arleen Auger (Eine italienische Sängerin), Anton De Ridder (Ein italienischer Tenor), Karl Christian Kohn (Der Haushofmeister)

Symphonieorchester des Bayerischen Rundfunks, Karl Bohm


----------



## schigolch




----------



## Easy Goer

Dvořák - Symphonies 6 & 8. Myung-Whun Chung & The Vienna Philharmonic.


----------



## Guest

dogen said:


> My googling skills suggest the film The Hunger.


Oh, I've seen that--just forgot that scene! I recall loving the movie at the time, so I clearly need to see it again!


----------



## johnnysc

Elgar - Enigma Variations

Philharmonic Orchestra/Giuseppe Sinopoli


----------



## Jeffrey Smith

Going for contrast
First, Haydn in animal mode: Symphonies 82 in C L'Ours and 83 in g La Poule. Concentus Musicus Wien cond. Harnoncourt
Now, Scriabin played lush to the limit: Symphony 5 Promethee La poeme de feu Op. 60 and Symphony 3 La Divin Poeme in c Op. 43
RSO Frankfurt Kitaenko conducting.
Later probably piano works by Tchaikovsky, music almost completely unknown to me (other than The Seasons), the first CD of the complete piano music performed by Viktoria Postnikova


----------



## Tsaraslondon

CD1.
_Oboe concerto
Tuba concerto
Sinfonia antartica
_
The lovely _Oboe concerto_ has Barbirolli's wife, Evelyn Rothwell as soloist, and the _tuba concerto_ Philip Catelinet.

Limited mono sound, but excellent performances, especially the _Sinfonia antartica_, which is one of the most viscerally thrilling in the catalogue.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Orchestral Stravinsky this afternoon.

Symphonies of Wind Instruments (1920), Symphony of Psalms (1930 - rev. 1948), Symphony in Three Movements (1945), _Dumbarton Oaks_: Concerto in E-flat for Chamber Orchestra (1937-38), 8 Instrumental Miniatures for fifteen players (1962), Ebony Concerto for clarinet and jazz band (1945), Concerto for Piano & Wind Instruments (1923-24 - rev. 1950), Movements for Piano & Orchestra (1958-59), Capriccio for Piano & Orchestra (1926-1929 - rev. 1949) and Concerto in D for Violin & Orchestra (1931):


----------



## Morimur

*Pierre Boulez - Boulez Conducts Boulez; Le Marteau sans maître • Derive 1 & 2*


----------



## omega

*Langgaard*
_Symphony No.1 "Pastorale of the Rocks"_
Thomas Dausgaard | National Danish Symphony Orchestra








I know I have misregarded Langgaard's late works, but this first symphony is surprisingly convincing!


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Performances from the archives.

Schwarzkopf gets the lion's share of the DVD, and also makes the greatest impression, with a couple of songs with piano (Gerald Moore) and five more with orchestra (Berislav Klobucar). This is followed by a fully staged final scene from *Der Rosenkavalier*, from the Marschallin's solo through the duet with Octavian to the end of the act. Hertha Topper, the Octavian, is fine enough, but nowhere near Schwarzkopf's exalted level, and her intonation is occasionally suspect, contrasting with Schwarzkopf's precision. Both in terms of acting and singing, I never expect to see a more perfect Marschallin than Schwarzkopf. You feel she understands every fleeting emotion, every nuance. This is truly great interpretation, and I found it impossible not to shed a tear.

For the rest, Rita Streich gives us a charming rendition of _Schlechtes Wetter_ and Irmgard Seefried sings five songs with orchestra. Two of them (_Morgen_ and _Zueignung_) are also sung by Schwarzkopf, and one notices immediately something more specific in Schwarzkopf's art. Seefried's _Morgen_ doesn't quite have that sense of inner rapture we hear in the Schwarzkopf performance. However there is something refreshingly direct about her singing, and she ends with a lovely, radiant performance of _Standchen_.

Aside from the two Schwarzkopf songs with piano, taped in 1970, these are all in black and white, and picture quality and sound are as one would expect for their period (the 1960s). This should not put anyone off seeing this historic document.


----------



## Guest

Kurtág
(should be on the cover!)
Grabstein fur Stephan
Stele.

Stockhausen
Gruppen.








(first thoughts....really enjoying both....my first slice of Stockhausen...)


----------



## Headphone Hermit

Stenhammar - Tirfing (excerpts) - Ingrid Tobiasson, Royal Opera Orchestra, Stockholm - Leif Segerstam









I stumbled across this on the shelf just a while ago, and thought that I might play it before popping it onto the 'not needed' pile. However .... I'm rather enjoying this dose of Swedish-Wagner. Stenhammar was better known as being in the Brahms corner at the end of the C19 but this is clearly a homage to the other side. The sleeve notes record that it was premiered in 1898 and then not heard again for over 100 years, with this recording of excerpts claiming to be a premiere recording. Certainly an oddity, but actually rather enjoyable.


----------



## Blancrocher

Vivaldi: Motets (Biondi)


----------



## Stirling

Just got back from work, in the lunch time saw Ogata/Watson playing Beethoven Violin Sonata #7.


----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## Sloe

I am listening to Piano trio in G minor by Ernest Chausson performed by the Gothenburg Piano Trio.


----------



## Mahlerian

Mozart: Le nozze di Figaro
Schrott, Persson, Finley, Roeschmann, Shaham, Royal Opera House Orchestra and Chorus, cond. Pappano









Adams: Harmonielehre
City of Birmingham Symphony Orchestra, cond. Rattle


----------



## Blancrocher

Bach: Well-Tempered Clavier, book 2 (Gould)


----------



## Janspe

Continuing on with more Bruckner, this time the *fourth symphony*, again with the Orchestre des Champs-Élysées and Philippe Herreweghe.









What a wonderful piece of music!


----------



## opus55

Dvorak: Symphonies 8 and 9










Suitner conducting Staatskapelle Berlin


----------



## deprofundis

Ockay im sorry to be so borring and reoetitive but i did find guillaume de Machaut la messe de notre dame intertaining enjoyable
but in song de la voir dit, it's less appealling there is no douce dame jolie, but heck it still good.Chapeau naxos , the question is could it had been better ? well perhaps but could it ad been worst quite possibly what you get is a colorfull voices.Than if you whant to hear his instrumental skills of guillaume de Machaut you have to heard codex faenza Guillaume de Machaut music transport you into ancient lore of early France, i could says there are better guillaume de Machaut rendition but this one enjoyable.I did not fully enjoy it first than slowly it grow on me.


----------



## Blancrocher

Marcelle Meyer playing Mozart, Piano Sonata in A major K331


----------



## ribonucleic

Handel - Suite No. 2 in F major, HWV427 (Angela Hewitt, piano)



> Angela Hewitt's 2009 Hyperion disc of keyboard works by Handel and Haydn suggests that with her playing of Bach and Beethoven, the Canadian pianist has been taking time away from what she clearly ought to be doing, because she seems ideally equipped for the music of Handel and Haydn. She has the clarity of tone to elucidate the lines and the dexterity of technique to articulate the filigree, the intensity to get down in the slow movements and the velocity to get going in the fast movements. While those qualities would serve her equally well with any composer, Hewitt also has the vivacity of spirit to bring these particular composers' music to life. Her take on Handel's Chaconne in G major and suites in F major and F minor captures all the nuances of that composer's characteristic invention. Her approach to Haydn's Variations in F minor and Sonata in E flat major reveals all the subtleties of that composer's distinctive warmth and wit, as well as, in the Variations, his dry-eyed pathos. Recorded in crystalline digital sound, this disc deserves to be heard by all of Hewitt's fans, as well as her detractors. - 4.5/5 AllMusic


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1984 at Evangelical Church of Seon. Recording Engineer: Hartwig Paulsen.


----------



## EDaddy

http://postimage.org/app.php

Schubert - Symphony No. 4 in C minor, D. 417 "Tragic"
Anima Eterna Brugge; Jos Von Imerseel

Aptly titled. Lots of "damsel-in-distress" moments. :lol:

No but seriously. Excellent performances throughout... in an outstanding cycle overall.


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1989 - '91 at Reitstadel Neumarkt.


----------



## DiesIraeCX

- *Ludwig van Beethoven*: _"Grande sonate pathétique", No. 8 in C Minor, Op. 13_ (Annie Fischer)
- *Ludwig van Beethoven*: _Piano Sonata No. 28, Op. 101_ (Annie Fischer)
- *Arnold Schoenberg*: Six Orchestral Songs, I - IV, Op. 8 (Anja Silja, soprano, Wiener Philharmoniker, Christoph von Dohnányi)

Joyous, beautiful playing from Fischer!










*Reaction of Beethoven's Contemporaries, to the Pathétique Sonata (from Wikipedia)*

"The Pathétique was an important success for Beethoven, selling well[7] and helping to create his reputation as a composer,[8] not just an extraordinary pianist. Not only was it immediately popular, it also exposed the world to the characteristics that Beethoven's music would continue to develop in the coming years.

When the pianist and composer Ignaz Moscheles discovered the work in 1804, he was ten years old; unable to afford to buy the music, he copied it out from a library copy. His music teacher, on being told about his discovery, "warned me against playing or studying eccentric productions before I had developed a style based on more respectable models. Without paying heed to his instructions, however, I laid Beethoven's works on the piano, in the order of their appearance, and found in them such consolation and pleasure as no other composer ever vouchsafed me."

Anton Schindler, a musician who was a friend of Beethoven in the composer's later years, wrote: "What the Sonate Pathétique was in the hands of Beethoven (although he left something to be desired as regards clean playing) was something that one had to have heard, and heard again, in order to be quite certain that it was the same already well-known work. Above all, every single thing became, in his hands, a new creation, wherein his always legato playing, one of the particular characteristics of his execution, formed an important part.""

---------------------------------

Completely forgot about this, listened to this yesterday!

*Anton Bruckner*: _Symphony No. 8_ (Pierre Boulez)

Boulez works wonders with this symphony, none of the grandeur, majesty, beauty, and profoundness is lost.


----------



## bejart

Haydn: String Quartet No.63 in B Flat, Op.76, No.4

Quatuor Mosaiques: Erich Hobarth and Andrea Bischof, violins -- Anita Mitterer, viola -- Christophe Coin, cello


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Beethoven, Symphonies Nos. 1 and 3*

I'm listening to this in the background while I'm working, but his interpretation is holding my attention.


----------



## pmsummer

COLOURS IN THE DARK
_The Instrumental Music of..._
*Alexander Agricola*
Ensemble Leones
Marc Lewon - director

_Christophorus_


----------



## Balthazar

*Haydn ~ Piano Sonatas Nos. 17-20 and 29-35.* Rudolf Buchbinder at the piano. (These correspond to Hoboken numbers XVI: 18-20, 33, 43-47; + 2 _deest_.)

*Barber ~ Knoxville: Summer of 1915.* Leontyne Price sings soprano backed by Thomas Schippers and the New Philharmonia. _"... in that time that I lived there so successfully disguised to myself as a child."_

*Mozart ~ Piano Sonata No. 1 in C, K 279.* Versions by András Schiff (shown) and William Klien.


----------



## opus55

Mahler: Symphony No. 6










Taste the rainbow 2. He flies through the score (movement 1). Will need multiple listening to get used to it. Otherwise excellent so far.


----------



## Pugg

​
* Schubert *- String Quartet No.14


----------



## nightscape

For some inexplicable reason I have never listened to this symphony all the way through, if you can believe it. That oversight has now been corrected.

*Hanson* - Symphony No. 2 'Romantic'


----------



## MrTortoise

Johann Sebastian Bach

Cantata No. 212 'Mer hahn en neue Oberkeet' (Peasant Cantata)

Lisa Larsson, soprano; Klaus Mertens, bass
Amsterdam Baroque Orchestra
Ton Koopman, cond.


----------



## Pugg

Vaneyes said:


> Recorded 1984 at Evangelical Church of Seon. Recording Engineer: Hartwig Paulsen.


Stunning recording , in every way :tiphat:


----------



## Pugg

​*Bach; Piano concerto's*
Pires/ Borboz


----------



## Itullian

Dmitri Shostakovich: Symphony #1 in F minor Op. 10 
BBC Symphony / Nikolai Malko 
Lyrita 2120 
KUSC.ORG


----------



## Itullian

Pugg said:


> ​
> * Schubert *- String Quartet No.14


I'm so jealous.....................


----------



## deprofundis

Im lisening to the genieous *sir Thomas Tallis *  ''spem in alium '' is so beautifull that is soul rest in the highest heaven, i should investigate more of is musical work. When you close your eyes it reach your soul, it's like a Glenfiddich 50 yrs bottle, if your rich try this i can a fford sutch a bottle, but at least my ears can afford Tallis music.He was a revelation i was blown away , still am.
You dont have some Tallis in your cd Library what?! or you kidding me , order it, buy it in a store , or whatever, this music is crucial to your evolution has human, i firmly beleive that music life Tallis done, made me a better human being.


----------



## KenOC

Not my usual fare, but good: Berlioz, Grande Messe des Morts, Op. 5.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Elena Souliotis *, Famous aria's:tiphat:


----------



## Pugg

​*Mahler; Symphony no 4*

*Lucia Popp/ Klaus Tennstedt*


----------



## Tsaraslondon

The Philharmonia and Karajan on top form. The recordings, made in Kingsway Hall in 1955, 1956 and 1958, still sound pretty good too.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Charles Gounod; Romeo & Juliet*
_Freni/ Correlli et al.
Alain Lombard_ conducting


----------



## Guest

Mozart
String Quintets 1, 4 and 5.


----------



## Barbebleu

Itullian said:


> I'm so jealous.....................


Snap!..................


----------



## Pugg

​
BACH Preludes and Fugues BWV 846, 849-851 & 853
SCHUBERT Allegretto, D915 • Ländler, D366/1, 3-5
SCHUMANN Abegg Variations


----------



## Pugg

*Eleanor Steber: Verdi heroines *


----------



## bejart

JS Bach: Brandenburg Concerto No.5 in D Major, BWV 1050

Helmuth Rilling conducting the Oregon Bach Festival Chamber Orchestra


----------



## Pugg

​
*Pogorelich plays Ravel and Prokofiev*

Prokofieviano Sonata No. 6 in A major, Op. 82

Ravel:Gaspard de la Nuit

Ivo Pogorelich (piano):tiphat:


----------



## elgar's ghost

More Stravinsky today - a disc of solo piano music followed by a combo of orchestral, chamber and a couple of works for two pianos.

Piano

Piano Rag Music (1919), Chorale (1920), Les cinq doigts (1920-21), Three Movements from _Petrushka_ (1921), Sonata (1924), Serenade (1925) and Tango (1940):










Ensemble, chamber and two pianos

_Ragtime_ for 11 players (1917-18), Suite from _Histoire du soldat_ for violin, clarinet and piano (1919), Octet for wind instruments (1923), Duo Concertant for Violin & Piano (1932), Pastorale for 5 instruments (1933), Concerto for Two Pianos (1935), Sonata for Two Pianos (1943), Elegy for Solo Viola (1944), Septet for three winds, string trio and piano (1953), Concertino for string quartet [arr. for 12 instruments] (1920 - arr. 1953) and _Epitaphium_ for flute, clarinet and harp (1959):

Orchestral

Suites nos.1 & 2 for chamber orchestra [arrangements of early piano pieces] (1921 and 1925), _Quatre études_ [1928 orchestral arrangement of Three Pieces for String Quartet (1914) and Étude pour pianola (1917)], Arrangement of _The Star-Spangled Banner_ (1941), _Dances concertantes_ for chamber orchestra (1941-42), _Four Norwegian Moods_ (1942), Ode for Orchestra (1943), _Scherzo à la russe_ (1944), Concerto in D for strings (1946), _Greeting Prelude_ for the 80th birthday of Pierre Monteux (1955), Variations: _Aldous Huxley in Memoriam_ (1963-64) and Canon on a popular Russian tune (1965):


----------



## D Smith

Anna Netrebko- Souvenirs. This is a really well chosen group of arias and songs that show off Netrebko's voice to its best. She brings a lot of feeling to a varied set, and the duets are terrific as well. Recommended.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Debussy* & *Franck*: Sonatas
*Ravel*: Introduction and allegro (Melos Ensemble)

CHUNG & LUPU (1977)


----------



## Vasks

*Bruckner - Symphony #2 (Solti/London)*


----------



## Iean

Mendelssohn : Symphony No. 2:angel:


----------



## Easy Goer

Shostakovich - Symphony No. 4. Myung-Whun Chung & The Philadelphia Orchestra.


----------



## jim prideaux

Dvorak 2nd Symphony-Belohlavek and the Czech Philharmonic

have frequently pointed out that I do not really subscribe to the idea that only the latter symphonies (ie 6-9) are really worthy of close attention-there are many aspects of the earlier works that really do 'deliver'-the slow movement of the 3rd,most of the 5th (particularly the final movement) and I wouild now make a similar claim for the 3rd and 4th movement of the 3rd.......

waiting now for delivery of the Suitner/Staatskapelle Berlin cycle.....read so many good things it was finally impossible to ignore!


----------



## Crudblud

Johann Jacob Froberger - _Toccatas and Partitas for Harpsichord_ (Vartolo)


----------



## Pugg

*Giacomo Puccini; Madam Butterfly*

_Leontyne Price, Richard Tucker, Philip Maero, Rosalind Elias
Conductor: Erich Leinsdorf_


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1989 - '91 at Davies Symphony Hall, SF. Recording Engineer: John Pellowe.


----------



## Blancrocher

Schubert: Die Schöne Müllerin (Souzay)


----------



## pmsummer

PAVANS AND FANTASIES FROM THE AGE OF DOWLAND
*John Dowland, Henry Purcell, William Lawes, John Jenkins, Thomas Morley, Matthew Locke*
John Holloway - violin, viola
Monika Baer - violin, viola
Renate Steinmann - viola
Susanna Hefti - viola
Martin Zeller - bass violin

_ECM New Series_


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Excellent performances of both works from Ashkenazy and Haitink in excellent sound. No complaints here.


----------



## Mahlerian

Bartók: The Miraculous Mandarin; Music for Strings, Percussion and Celesta
Chicago Symphony Orchestra, cond. Boulez









This has the full version of Mandarin, not just the suite.


----------



## OldFashionedGirl

On Spotify:







*Mahler* - Symphony no. 6
Boulez. Vienna Philharmonic.


----------



## nightscape

jim prideaux said:


> Dvorak 2nd Symphony-Belohlavek and the Czech Philharmonic
> 
> have frequently pointed out that I do not really subscribe to the idea that only the latter symphonies (ie 6-9) are really worthy of close attention-there are many aspects of the earlier works that really do 'deliver'


Indeed. Dvorak's 3-5 are truly excellent.


----------



## johnnysc

Tchaikovsky - Symphony No. 6 'Pathetique'

Oslo Philharmonic/Mariss Jansons


----------



## Headphone Hermit

Edmund Rubbra - Symphony No 3 and 7 - BBC National Orchestra of Wales - Richard Hickox









The debt that Rubbra pays to Sibelius is evident right from the start of the first movement of the 3rd symphony. It is homage without plagiarism, retaining his own vibrant voice yet paying respects to Sibelius and Brahms as well. This is glorious music for those who like late- and post-romantic music with luxurious textures and glowing themes throughout. Hickox and Chandos deserve our thanks and praise for their series of Rubbra's symphonies from the late-1990s - it is a shame that this composer isn't more widely recognised and played


----------



## jim prideaux

can only agree with the previous post-Rubbra's symphonies never fail to impress!

while waiting for the evenings football to 'kick off' first listen to one of my newly arrived Xmas purchases.....

Suitner and the Staatskapelle Berlin performing Dvorak's 6th and 7th Symphonies-perhaps I do have access to more recordings of these works than I really need but as I outlined above it is difficult to ignore the glowing reviews-first reactions to the interpretations-taut, emphatic and with a certain reservation about them......

my other acquisitions are noted recordings of works I am already familiar with-Sawallish/Schumann and the Davis/Staatskapelle Dresden Schubert cycles.....should be a 'blast'!


----------



## Morimur

*Olivier Greif - (2013) Sonate de Requiem (Bertrand)*










If you're not acquainted with the works of _Olivier Greif_ - shame on you. _Sonate de Requiem_ is an achingly sad and beautiful piece written in honour of the composer's dead mother. Olivier Grief's works are dominated by the theme of death.


----------



## PJaye

A great recording of one of my very favorite Bach works. Rich and varied. I also like Bach with just a few instruments, because you can hear all the small details.


----------



## EDaddy

http://postimage.org/

Haydn: The Complete Masses & Stabat Mater
Schöpfungsmesse, H 22/13


----------



## TurnaboutVox

*Schoenberg
Complete songs, CD2
Nachgelassene Lieder
Brettl-Lieder
Natu, Op. 8 #1
Fruhe Lieder*
Claudia Barainsky, soprano
Urs Liska, piano
Michael Hasel, piccolo
Florian Dörpholz, trumpet
Dominic Oelze, snare drum [Capriccio]










*
Poulenc
Complete songs, CD2
"Main dominée par le Coeur"*
Cinq poèmes de Paul Éluard FP77 Ben Johnson (tenor)
Tel jour telle nuit FP86 Sarah Fox (soprano)
Miroirs brûlants FP98 Christopher Maltman (baritone)
Ce doux petit visage FP99 Ailish Tynan, soprano
Les chemins de l'amour FP106 Sarah Fox
Deux poèmes de Louis Aragon FP122 Ben Johnson
Le disparu FP134 Christopher Maltman
Main dominée par le coeur FP135 Geraldine McGreevy (soprano)
… mais mourir FP137 Christopher Maltman
Calligrammes FP140 [10:50] Christopher Maltman
La fraîcheur et le feu FP147 Christopher Maltman
Le travail du peintre FP161 Geraldine McGreevy
Dernier poème FP163 Geraldine McGreevy
Une chanson de porcelaine FP169 Christopher Maltman
Graham Johnston, piano. [Hyperion]

Some of the best of Poulenc's chansons are on this disc. Recommended.


----------



## jim prideaux

Schubert-5th and 6th Symphonies performed by Davis and the Staatskapelle Dresden...

first listen to what appear to be particularly graceful and poised interpretations!


----------



## Grizzled Ghost

*Catoire: Works for Violin and Piano*










A perfect album.


----------



## schigolch




----------



## EDaddy

http://postimage.org/

Outstanding interpretations by the master.


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1987.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Mendelssohn, Symphony No. 2*


----------



## elgar's ghost

Two stage works by de Falla - the pungent sensuality of Andalusia is effortlessly evoked in the first work just as the action from a chapter of de Cervantes' evergreen _Don Quixote_ is brought vividly to life in the other. Their respective musical styles couldn't be more different, though - the first work is unashamedly folk-based whereas the second with its martial and courtly overtones has more in common with the sparer neoclassical nature of de Falla's later output.

Ballet: _El amor brujo_ (Love the Magician) - original version with dialogue (1914-15) and _El retablo de maese Pedro_ (Master Peter's Puppet Show) - puppet-opera in one act (1919-23):


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1987.


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

I've long admired Véronique Gens and I especially love this disc.


----------



## DiesIraeCX

*Pierre Boulez*: Le soleil des eaux (Pierre Boulez leads the BBC Symphony Orchestra/Elizabeth Atherton is the soprano)


----------



## Jeff W

*In which there is Bruckner and the letter 'S'*

Good evening TC! A little late with my post. Too much to do in the morning after getting home from work...









Simone Young conducting the Philharmoniker Hamburg in Anton Bruckner's Symphony No. 6. This one didn't do much for me.









Arturo Toscanini conducting the NBC Symphony Orchestra in Franz Schubert's Symphony No. 8 & 9.









John Eliot Gardiner conducting the Orchestre Révolutionaire et Romantique in the Konzertstuck for 4 horns & orchestra, Symphony No. 3 & Symphony No. 4 (1851 version) by Robert Schumann.









Clarinet Concertos No. 3 & 4 by Louis Spohr. Michael Collins playing the clarinet with Robin O'Neil conducting the Swedish Chamber Orchestra.









Jean Sibelius' Symphony No. 2 & Karelia Suite. Pietari Inkinen conducting the New Zealand Symphony Orchestra.


----------



## pmsummer

*Warming up to these versions. That's the point of multiple performances, right?*










THE FIVE SACRED TREES
_Concerto for Bassoon and Orchestra*_
*John Williams*

TREE LINE
*Toru Takemitsu*

SYMPHONY NO.2, MYSTERIOUS MOUNTAIN
*Alan Hovhaness*

OLD AND LOST RIVERS
*Tobias Picker*

London Symphony Orchestra
*Judith LeClair - bassoon
John Williams - conductor

_Sony Classical_


----------



## Open Lane

First half of the third symphony started a little slow for me. Appears to be getting more juicy now though. Dark stuff


----------



## Blancrocher

Marcelle Meyer playing Bach toccatas and the Fantasie and Fugue in A minor, BWV 904.


----------



## bejart

Jean-Baptiste Breval (1753-1823): Sinfonia Concertante in F Major

Bernard Calamel conducting the Orchestre de Chambre Bernard Calamel -- Bernard Chapron, flute -- Gilbert Audin, bassoon


----------



## MrTortoise

Béla Bartók

String Quartet No. 1

Takács Quartet


----------



## pmsummer

WHAT ARTEMISIA HEARD
_Music and Art from the Time of Caravaggio and Gentilesch_
*Uccellina, Kapsberger, Frescobaldi, Casccini, Monteverdi, Falconieri, Rossi*
El Mundo
Richard Savino - director

_Sono Luminus_


----------



## isorhythm

Haydn, Brendel - currently sonata in E minor, Hob. XVI no. 34


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Josquin, Messe Ave Maris Stella*


----------



## bejart

isorhythm said:


> Haydn, Brendel - currently sonata in E minor, Hob. XVI no. 34
> 
> View attachment 80211


No.34 in one of my favorites, and Brendel has just the right touch ---

Now, some of the same --
Haydn: Piano Sonata No.42 in G Major

Jeno Jando, piano


----------



## MrTortoise

Alexander Scriabin

Two Pieces for Left Hand, Op. 5
Impromptus, Op. 10
Impromptus, Op. 12


----------



## Balthazar

*Scriabin ~ Piano Sonata No. 9, "Black Mass."* Yevgeny Sudbin at the piano.

*Adams ~ The Dharma at Big Sur.* The Composer leads the BBC Symphony Orchestra with Tracy Silverman on electric violin.

*Haydn ~ Piano Sonatas Nos. 36-45.* Rudolf Buchbinder at the piano. (These works correspond to Hob XVI:21-30.)


----------



## bz3

Bach - Cantata BWV 93 (Gardiner)

Think I'll join the crowd and do some Haydn piano sonatas too, starting with #36.


----------



## Jeffrey Smith

This landed yesterday, and am now giving it a first spin. I have every installment of this series, now over 50, all of them superb. This is no exception.







While I can understand the idea that owning 15 Vivaldi operas might be a little too much for some, I would advise everyone to get as many of the Naive Vivaldi recordings as they can.


----------



## Jeffrey Smith

MrTortoise said:


> Alexander Scriabin
> 
> Two Pieces for Left Hand, Op. 5
> Impromptus, Op. 10
> Impromptus, Op. 12


I was more impressed with her performance with repeat listening, but my preference for complete Scriabin is the Ponti cycle on Vox.


----------



## starthrower

Nos. 1-3

Some powerful live recordings in superior sound! I already had all 8 symphonies on EMI, but I'm glad I bought this set. Review here. http://www.arkivmusic.com/classical/album.jsp?album_id=1146461


----------



## Pugg

​
*Haydn*: Piano Sonatas Nos. 48, 50


----------



## deprofundis

*Carlo Gesualdo,* sacred music for 5 voice liber 1 naxos early music, i do have this work on a more fancy edition, more pricy but thus said this cd awesome jeremy summerly did a fine job conducting this, great job mister, people like to complain all the time about naxos but this released is solid, for a newbie or a fanboy of Don Carlo.i bought this after tenebrae responria than i bought his liber secundus of sacre music.So even if i have a ''better'' a '' fancier'' cd of this i still lisen to this one once in a while.

Than i might lisen to Palestrina vocal work im not use to since he is more conventional but i did not lisen to him in depth so, here my chance let's reach it make the best out of it.

:tiphat:


----------



## Pugg

EDaddy said:


> http://postimage.org/
> 
> Outstanding interpretations by the master.


Or, essentials as one off our dear members use to say :tiphat:


----------



## MrTortoise

Jeffrey Smith said:


> I was more impressed with her performance with repeat listening, but my preference for complete Scriabin is the Ponti cycle on Vox.


Thanks for the tip, I'll look for it. I didn't realize there was another complete set!


----------



## Jeffrey Smith

MrTortoise said:


> Thanks for the tip, I'll look for it. I didn't realize there was another complete set!


Ponti's Scriabin is in two parts: a double CD for most of the sonatas, and a 5 CD box with everything else, including the rest of the sonatas. If I recall correctly, there were some pieces (either juvenilia or posthumously published pieces) Lettberg did not record, but which Ponti did.


----------



## MrTortoise

Hilding Rosenberg

String Quartets Nos. 7 and 8

Fresk Quartet (7)
Lysell Quartet (8)


----------



## Pugg

​
Debussy & Ravel String Quartets


----------



## Pugg

Next on:


​
*Brahms:*Capriccio in F sharp minor, Op. 76 No. 1
Rhapsodies (2), Op. 79
Intermezzi (3), Op. 117
Intermezzo in A major, Op. 118 No. 2

Ivo the Great:tiphat:


----------



## Pugg

​
*Natalie Dessay - Mad Scenes*

Bellini:O rendetemi la speme...Qui la voce sua soave...Vien, diletto (from I Puritani)

Bernstein:Glitter and be gay (from Candide)

Donizetti:Mon nom s'est fait entendre… L'autel rayonne… Ashton s'avance… Je vais quitter la terre (from Lucie de Lammermoor)
Il dolce suono mi colpì di sua voce! … Spargi d'amaro pianto (from Lucia di Lammermoor)

Meyerbeer:Ombra leggiera (from Dinorah)

Thomas, Ambroise:A vos jeux, mes amis (from Hamlet)

Orchestre & Chœurs de l'Opéra de Lyon, Concerto Köln, Orchestre National du Capitole de Toulouse, London Philharmonic Orchestra & Orchestre Philharmonique de Monte-Carlo, Evelino Pidò, Michel Plasson, Andrew Davis & Patrick Fournillier


----------



## Badinerie

Looked out my window this morning just in time to see the persistent rain turn into snow. Yuk! 
Strauss's Alpine Symphony seems appropriate.


----------



## Pugg

Next on:

​
*Paër: Leonora*

Ursula Koszut (Leonora), Siegfried Jerusalem (Florestano), Edita Gruberová (Marcellina), Norbert Orth (Pizzarro), John van Kesteren (Fernando), Giorgio Tadeo (Rocco), Wolfgang Brendel (Giacchino)

Bayerisches Symphonieorchester, Peter Maag

Ferdinando Paer (1 July 1771 - 3 May 1839) was an Italian composer of Austrian descent known for his operas and oratorios. Using the same subject matter as Beethoven did for his Fidelio, his opera is called Leonora and received its world premiere recording under Peter Maag for Decca, with a star-studded cast that included Siegfried Jersualem and Edita Gruberová. Here, it receives its first release on CD. The score was discovered by Maag in Parma, Paer's birthplace. Eloquence has been systematically releasing the recorded repertoire of Peter Maag, and this is an important step in that journey.

includes libretto


----------



## Tsaraslondon

One of Verdi's more interesting early operas, short on plot, but musically interesting not without interest, especially in its more intimate moments. As ever in this Philips series, Gardelli conducts a terrific performance, with Ricciarelli and Carreras in particular on stunning form.


----------



## EDaddy

http://postimage.org/app.php

Some lesser-known Bach works played quite capably.


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

*Nikolay Rimsky-Korsakov* - _The Golden Cockerel _(Dimiter Manolov; Stoilov, Bodourov, Ugrinov, Videv, Dyakovski, Stoyanova, Stoilova, Babacheva; Sofia National Opera Orchestra).









Been absorbing this masterpiece in the last few days. Magnificent instrumentation, atmosphere, melodies and depiction of this tale - just listen to the mysterious, chromatic-styled beginning:






Very impressed with Korsakov's operas, they're becoming some of my favourite classical works. The conducting by Dimiter Manolov is excellent and the Sofia National Opera Orchestra delivers in all aspects. The only slight drawback is the pronunciation of some of the words, but this is only relevant to Russian speakers . However, the excellent soloist performances more than make up for this slight tidbit.


----------



## Pugg

​*Brahms; Piano concerto 2
Ashkenazy/ Haitink *


----------



## Pugg

*Teresa Berganza* in a lovely Zarzuela recording


----------



## Jeff W

*In which there is Bruckner and more from the letter 'S'*

Good morning TC from wintry Albany! Little bit of flurries today but nothing major.









Simone Young conducting the Philharmoniker Hamburg in Anton Bruckner's Symphony No. 5. Much more enjoyable to me than No. 6.









Michael Collins playing the clarinet in Louis Spohr's Clarinet Concertos No. 1 & 2. Robin O'Neill conducts the Swedish Chamber Orchestra. Always in the mood for a good clarinet concerto, or in this case, two. I always skip over the other two tracks on this disc, a 'Potpourri' on themes from an opera I've never heard of and a set of variations on a duet... not really my style, but someone else's mileage will vary.









The Violin Concertos of Camille Saint-Saens. Philippe Graffin played violin and Martyn Brabbins conducted the BBC Scottish Symphony Orchestra. I thought these were played a little too slowly.









Not too slow here. Leonard Bernstein conducting the New York Philharmonic in Dmitri Shostakovich's Symphony No. 5 & 9. Bernstein turns on the overdrive in the finale of the 5th! The 9th was also pretty darned good too.









Robert Schumman's Symphony No. 4 in the original 1841 orchestration and the Symphony No. 2. John Eliot Gardiner conducting the Orchestre Révolutionaire et Romantique. Much prefer the 1841 version of Symphony No. 4. The re-orchestrated version has never sounded "right" to me.


----------



## Vasks

*Sullivan - Overture to "The Gondoliers" (Faris/Nimbus)
Stanford - Songs of the Fleet (Hickox/Chandos)
Delius - Brigg Fair (Wordsworth/Collins)*


----------



## Guest

I listened to this piece and it sounds very nice indeed.


----------



## Pugg

​
_Xaver Scharwenka; Klaviersonate Nr.2
Joseph Moog_
Nr. 1 & 2 aus "Im Freien" op. 38
Tschaikowsky: Grande Sonate für Klavier op. 37; Romanze op. 5; Aveu passionne e-moll

Label: Onyx, DDD, 2013


----------



## Pugg

​The naughty/ hot *Mozart*.
Köth/ Schreier/ Prey/Berry.


----------



## starthrower

Jeffrey Smith said:


> I was more impressed with her performance with repeat listening, but my preference for complete Scriabin is the Ponti cycle on Vox.


How is the recorded sound on the Vox? I read some negative reviews at Amazon.


----------



## jim prideaux

jim prideaux said:


> Schubert-5th and 6th Symphonies performed by Davis and the Staatskapelle Dresden...
> 
> first listen to what appear to be particularly graceful and poised interpretations!


listened again (a number of times) and this really is impressive-far preferable to Abbado/COE, obviously different to the Anima Eterna-do recall posts from 'Blair recommending Mackerras but for anyone looking for recordings of the Schubert Symphonies-Davis really does a 'job'!


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1993.


----------



## KirbyH

Winter has finally come to southeastern North Carolina - that means perfect listening-to-long-symphonies weather:





















Solti's Mahler 7th makes this the third Mahler 7th I own with the CSO (the other two being Levine and Abbado) and I have to say of the three of them, this is the only one I play purely for sonic demonstration. Solti's electro-shock approach is really, really intense and the CSO's virtuosity is unparalleled - but that's about it. I listened to this in my car while I was book shopping and thought I was going to rattle my windows right out of the doors. Still, if you like your Mahler played at full tilt and going 180 mph...

Speaking of Uncle Claudio -

I've owned his Berlin Phil reading of the Mahler 3rd for years now - and interpretatively and playing wise never had an issue with it. No, my only caveat is the sonics - which are at best shallow. I understand that reading was engineered on the spot by the BBC - kudos to them - but it's just... not good enough. There is absolutely no such fear with his Vienna Phil cut. Between the two of them, this one has immediately become my favorite. My favorite thing about this recording is that I had no idea the Vienna band could sound so nasty and rugged when called for. Maybe it's just a matter of listening to them paired with Karajan, who even knows. I do know that this is now in my top five recordings for the Mahler 3rd and will absolutely stay there.

I actually acquired this Bruckner 8th around the same time as the aforementioned Berlin-Abbado-Mahler 3, so... five years ago? Anyway- my mind is still hooked around the Haitink/Staatskapelle Dresden recording I heard back over the summer, so that makes at least six months without having listened to this symphony. Tennstedt moves through this symphony at speed, but it never feels rushed. I'm fine with that, as Bruckner can so easily become trenchant. Tennstedt doesn't quite storm the gates of heaven but he does at least knock mightily on the door, and the combination of EMI/London Phil is a known quantity. It won't replace my adoration for the Haitink, but it does make me realize that Tennstedt had extremely solid ideas about Bruckner and pine for more from him.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Massenet; Cherubin *
Von Stade/ Ramey /Anderson et all.
Pinchas Steinberg conducting


----------



## Vaneyes

MrTortoise said:


> Hilding Rosenberg
> 
> String Quartets Nos. 7 and 8
> 
> Fresk Quartet (7)
> Lysell Quartet (8)


It was with some reluctance, that I provided this personal photo for their cover.


----------



## D Smith

Schubert Symphony No. 9. Harnoncourt/Royal Concertgebouw. Harnoncourt does a great job with this, as well as the other 7 symphonies on this set. While I enjoy other individual recordings of Schubert's symphonies, I'm never disappointed with this set. Recommended.


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1989/0 at Snape Maltings, Suffolk. Recording Engineers: Ken Blair, Simon Kiln.


----------



## starthrower




----------



## johnnysc

Haydn - Symphonies 95, 103, 104

Collegium Musicum 90/Richard Hickox


----------



## Vaneyes

For *Turina* death day (1949).


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Massenet's take on the Cinderella story is absolutely delightful and you could hardly find a more perfect Cendrillon than Frederica Von Stade. But why oh why did they cast a tenor in the mezzo-soprano role of The Prince? Gedda does what he can (though he'd have no doubt managed it better twenty years previously) but the vocal balance is all out. It's like casting a tenor as Romeo in Bellini's *I Capuleti e i Montecchi*. Thank heavens nobody would dream of doing that anymore.

For the rest, there are excellent performances from Jane Berbie and Jules Bastin and Rudel conducts a sparkling performance, but the moments to treasure are all with Von Stade.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Following up yesterday's de Falla disc with these three. I wish I had more, but the fact is apart from two or three other piano works and an unrealised opera-oratorio called _Atlántida_ (which was posthumously knocked into shape by Ernesto Halffter) there isn't really any more. De Falla's output may not amount to a ten-course feast in terms of quantity but it's a totally delicious healthy option nonetheless.

Ballet: _El amor brujo [Love the Magician]_ (1925 version), Concerto for Harpsichord and 5 Instruments (c. 1923-26), _Homenaje "À Claude Debussy"_ for guitar (1938-39), _Psyché_ for soprano, flute, harp, violin, viola and cello (1924), 
_Noches en los jardines de España_ for piano and orchestra (c. 1909-16), _Siete canciones populares españolas_ for soprano and piano (1914), _Cuatro piezas españolas_ for piano (c. 1906-09), Ballet: _El sombrero de tres picos_ (by 1919) and _La vida breve_ - opera in two acts (1904-05):


----------



## Mahlerian

Boulez: Eclat/Multiples
Ensemble Intercontemporain, cond. Boulez









Janáček: Mladi, Capriccio, Concertino, Pohádka, Presto
London Sinfonietta, Paul Crossley, Christopher van Kampen


----------



## Headphone Hermit

Sorabji - Gulistan - Charles Hopkins









I have little of Sorabji's extensive output on my shelves. This is shimmering, glistening brilliance that darts and sparkles on this dark winter evening. It is very lovely. (although at 30-odd minutes, its one of the shortest CDs I have)

This is a very well-documented disc with an extensive essay on this work, Sorabji's life, the influences leading to this work etc etc. After a very long day at work, I have to admit that it is a trifle 'heavy' for my post-meal hour in my listening cave. I also have to admit that I have very little understanding of the music _per se_ but so what .... it is a real pleasure to listen to.

Sorabji appears to have been a difficult man to approach for some who tried and he was clearly an eccentric man in many ways. His music is pretty sparsely recorded and it appears to divide opinion pretty well with some declaring him to be at the level of utmost genius whilst others dismiss him entirely. If you like 'modern' piano music, have a listen and make up your own mind.


----------



## Blancrocher

Haydn: String Quartets, op. 76 (Tokyo)


----------



## Richannes Wrahms




----------



## Morimur

*Nicolas Gombert - Tribulatio et angustia (Stephen Rice)*










_This collection consists of 11 of Gombert's four- and five-voice motets, some of which appeared in his first two motet collections, printed in 1539 and appearing not long after his return from exile on the high seas. Gombert was sent on this arduous journey to do penance for an act of priestly pederasty for which he was ever repentant and by which his music is often judged -- and dismissed without the hearing -- to this very day. Another reason for his relative neglect is the long held perception that Josquin des Pres' music so dominates the early sixteenth century that Gombert's -- and that of most of his contemporaries -- cannot be anything but less worthy. This is nonsense; Gombert's music would be great even if there had never been a Josquin -- it is moving, intense, and extremely sober in tone.

Gombert's music is very different from Josquin's, even though there is evidence he studied with Josquin early on. He bears more kinship, though, with his more direct contemporaries like Jacob Obrecht and Pierre de la Rue in that he folds together periods in a way that keeps his music moving forward in a continuous stream. Harmonically, Gombert can be rather tough and bitter, particularly at points in the texts that deal with pain, humiliation, and sadness. In the motet Aspice Domine, which deals with the sack of Rome in 1527 -- Gombert's king was on the "winning" side -- there is a chain of dissonant figures that spiral downwards at the words "and there is none to console her…," meaning Rome. The recording, made in the chapel at the Queen's College in Oxford, is spacious and expansive, and the singing of the Brabant Ensemble is luscious and transparent, though at times one wishes the voices were a little closer just so that Gombert's pungent dissonances could render with more strength. Nevertheless, Hyperion's Nicolas Gombert: Tribulatio et angustia is the perfect music when you just want to turn your face to the wall and shut everything out, or need something to help endure an unceasingly rainy day. -AllMusic_

http://www.allmusic.com/album/gombert-tribulatio-et-angustia-mw0001854907


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

F. J. Haydn - Symphony No. 103 in E-Flat Major, 'Drumroll'; Symphony No. 104 in D Major, 'London' (Sir Georg Solti; London Philharmonic Orchestra).









Borrowed this disc from my local library. So far, very dynamic, warm conducting - fine attention to detail. Unfortunately, I haven't heard much of Solti's conducting yet, but from this I gather that he's extremely good. The 104 is grand, passionate and eloquent.


----------



## atsizat




----------



## atsizat




----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1996.










Related:

http://www.musicalcriticism.com/recordings/cd-demidenko-schumann-0308.shtml


----------



## jim prideaux

Schubert-2nd and 4th Symphonies performed by Davis and the Staatskapelle Dresden


----------



## KenOC

Schnittke's Requiem, the Polyansky recording. A powerful, beautiful work.


----------



## DeepR

Ravel - Le Tombeau de Couperin, orchestrated (Fugue and Toccata orchestrated by Zoltán Kocsis)


----------



## Eramirez156

*Symphony No.2*
*Jean Sibelius*









*Philharmonia Orchestra*
*Paul Kletzki*


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Haydn, Symphony No. 101*

I put on Karajan before I remembered I like Beecham better on this one. Oh, well, it's still nice.


----------



## Blancrocher

Bach: Cello Suites (Fournier)


----------



## Jeffrey Smith

starthrower said:


> How is the recorded sound on the Vox? I read some negative reviews at Amazon.


(Re Ponti Scriabin)
Perfectly acceptable to me. But I am a non audiophile with a cheap CD player, and focus on the performance and not the sonics, which have to be really bad or "historical" before I pay attention to them.


----------



## Balthazar

*Debussy ~ Danseuses de Delphes.* Renditions by Michelangeli (shown), Freire, and Bavouzet.

*Britten ~ Violin Concerto, Op. 15.* James Ehnes accompanied by Kirill Karabits and Bournemouth.

*Haydn ~ Piano Sonatas Nos. 46-53.* Rudolf Buchbinder at the piano. (These correspond to Hob XVI: 31, 32, 34-39.)


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Bruckner, Symphony No. 6*

Lovely. I'd say the adagio is making me feel weak in the knees, but it may be that I'm coming down with something.


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1992.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Bruckner, Symphony No. 8*

Furtwangler and the Vienna Phil on Music & Arts.


----------



## starthrower

Finzi-Intimations Of Immortality


----------



## MrTortoise

Edmund Rubbra

Symphony No. 3, Op. 49

BBC National Orchestra of Wales
Richard Hickox, cond.


----------



## Arsakes

More *Haydn*:

Symphony No.53 in D major 'L'Imperiale'
Symphony No.80 in D minor
Symphony No.81 in G major
Symphony No.82 in C major 'L'Ours'
Symphony No.83 in G minor 'La Poule'
Symphony No.85 in B flat major 'La Reine
Symphony No.88 in G major
Symphony No.92 in G major 'Oxford'


----------



## Pugg

Vivaldi:
"Concerto" The Four Seasons "- Spring" (May 13, 1963 New York, Manhattan Center),
"Concerto" The Four Seasons "- Summer" (January 27, 1964 New York, Manhattan Center),
"Concerto" Four Seasons "Autumn" (February 11, 1964 New York, Manhattan Center),
"Concerto" The Four Seasons "- Winter" (January 27, 1964 New York, Manhattan Center)
[Soloist] John Corigliano (Vn), the New York Philharmonic
Vivaldi: "Concerto in C major RV.558 diverse instruments"
[Soloist] Giovanni Vicari, Carlo de Filippis (mandolin), John Wummer, Robert Morris (flute),
William Vacchiano, Nathan Prager (trumpet), Engelbert Brenner (oboe),
Christine Stavrache, Aristrid von Wurtzler (harp), John Corigliano (Vn), Laszlo Varga (Vc),
Leonard Bernstein (harpsichord & conductor), the New York Philharmonic,


----------



## Arsakes

And then a Russian Festival.

*Balakirev*:
Scherzos and Mazurkas
Overture On Three Russian Themes
Symphonies No.1 and 2
King Lear - Overture
Symphonic Poem 'Russia'

*Stravinsky*:
Pétrouchka 
The Rite of Spring

I like Pétrouchka more, but The Rite of Spring is also good for crazy times!

*Korsakov*:
Symphonies No.1, 2 'Antar' and 3
Capriccio Espagnol
Scheherazade, symphonic suite, Op. 35 Festival at Baghdad The Sea
Mlada, opera-ballet (unfinished collaborative work with Borodin, Cui, Musorgsky, & Minkus) Cortege
Russian Easter Overture for orchestra, Op. 36
Tale of Tsar Saltan, Suite for orchestra 1-3, Op. 57

He's simply the best. The 19th century grandmaster... even better than Mussorgsky.



















From these 2 CDs to be specific.

*Mussorgsky*:
A Night On The Bare Mountain
Symphonic Synthesis of Borus Godunov
Pictures at an Exhibition
Entr'acte to Act IV of Khovanshchina


----------



## Pugg

​
*Brahms* - Piano Quintet
with Maurizio Pollini


----------



## Guest




----------



## Pugg

Next on:

​
*Schubert: Impromptus*

_Arthur Jussen, Lucas Jussen_
4 Impromptus, D899
4 Impromptus, D935


----------



## EDaddy

Pugg said:


> ​*Brahms; Piano concerto 2
> Ashkenazy/ Haitink *


This album was my introduction to this concerto. Good stuff!


----------



## OldFashionedGirl

On Spotify:







*Messiaen* - Chronochromie
Et Exspecto Resurrectionem Mortuorum.
Pierre Boulez. Cleveland Orchestra.

Oiseaux Exotiques
Jean-Yves Thibaudet, Piano. Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra. Conducted by Riccardo Chailly


----------



## KenOC

Beethoven Violin Sonatas, Kremer and Argerich. Hard to beat this. No. 4 now.


----------



## EDaddy

http://postimage.org/

Brahms Horn Trio in E Flat, Op.40
Barry Tuckwell, Itzhak Perlman & Vladimir Ashkenazy

Boy do these guys have a chemistry together. Exquisite music played exquisitely.


----------



## KenOC

Now listening to the Kreutzer, Kremer and Argerich again - a wild work! I have to quote a contemporary review:

"When two virtuosos for whom nothing is difficult enough; who have sufficient intelligence and skills; and who in spite of the spirit that this work is imbued with and in spite of the most peculiar eccentricities contained therein are not perturbed by any of it -- when two such virtuosos find each other and study the work (for they would have to do that); when they wait for the hour in which they can enjoy the most grotesque (provided that it has been produced with intelligence); and when they play it in this hour -- they will gain full pleasure from it."

A very insightful review, IMO, from 1805.


----------



## jim prideaux

to start the day.....

Dvorak 5th Symphony-Suitner and the Staatskapelle Berlin....

new to these recordings and I can immediately hear what all the fuss is about!


----------



## tortkis

Donnacha Dennehy: Stainless Staining - Lisa Moore (Cantaloupe Music)









_Stainless Staining_ for piano and soundtrack (samples of a piano (played both normally, and 'inside') retuned to provide a massive harmonic spectrum of 100 overtones based on a fundamental low G#)
_Reservoir_ for solo piano

The title track reminded me of Palestine's strumming pieces, but the impression is very different. The second track is a dramatic, sorrowful piece. Both are fascinating.


----------



## brotagonist

I just listened to George Rochberg's String Quartet 5 performed by the Concord String Quartet on YT. It's very Beethovenian, but I swear I also heard Schoenberg. Of course, it's the Serenade


----------



## Pugg

​
*Paër: Sofonisba* (highlights)

_Jennifer Larmore_ (Sofonisba), Paul Nilon (Siface), Rebecca Evans (Massinissa), Mirco Palazzi (Scipione), Colin Lee (Lelio), Lucy Crowe (Osmida)

Geoffrey Mitchell Choir & Philharmonia Orchestra, Marco Guidarini

This is the fourth opera in the Essential Opera Rara series and once again a vivid impression of the opera is captured on a single disc, accompanied by a complete libretto and article by the eminent 19th century musical scholar, Jeremy Commons.


----------



## Badinerie

Found one! For some reason this cd was in the Italian Rock section of my cd racks. 
I'll stick it on later this morning. Just got to find the CFP lp now.


----------



## EDaddy

http://postimage.org/

Gustav Mahler: Symphony #6 In A Minor, "Tragic"
Claudio Abbado: cond; Berliner Phil

Really enjoying this symphony so far. My first time ever hearing it.
The themes of the first movement (Allegro Energico, Ma Non Troppo, 
Heftig, Aber Markig) are quite striking, memorable and played with
great panache by Abbado and crew. This is an orchestra playing at
its best. Mahler's symphonic works are usually hit or miss for me but
I must admit some of his symphonies have really been growing on me
as of late and so far this one is really hitting home.

Addendum: The second movement: Scherzo: Wuchtig (which 
sounds way more like an adagio to me) is absolutely spellbinding and 
completely swept me away. WOW. This may well become my favorite 
Mahler symphony. Been listening in my high-end Sennheisser 
headphones and what a treat! _Great _live performance and 
superbly engineered.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Humperdinck: Hänsel und Gretel*

_Anna Moffo_ (Hänsel), _Helen Donath_ (Gretel), Dietrich Fischer-Dieskau (Peter), Charlotte Berthold (Gertrud), Christa Ludwig (Die Knusperhexe), Arleen Auger (Sandmännchen), _Lucia Popp (Taumännchen)_

Sinfonieorchester des Bayerischen Rundfunks, Tölzer Singerknaben, Kurt Eichhorn

Recorded in 1971:tiphat:


----------



## Tsaraslondon

A stunning display of virtuoso Mozart arias. I don't think I've ever heard the Queen of the Night's arias sung with such force and bite, and such accuracy. You certainly wouldn't want to mess with this Queen. Moser is also wonderful in the fireworks of _Martern aller Arten_, and makes an excellent Elettra and Vitellia, though the voice becomes relatively colourless in the lower reaches of _Non piu di fiori_. It always surprises me Moser didn't record more.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Nursing a stinking cold right now so I'm banking on Dr. Chopin to alleviate the misery.

Rondo in C-minor op.1 (1825), Rondo à la mazur in F op.5 (1826), Rondo in E-flat op.16 (1832), Rondo in C op.73 posth. (1828), 6 Mazurkas WoO (1820-33), Variations Brillantes in B-flat sur le Rondeau favori _"Je vends des Scapulaires"_ de Hérold et Halévy op.12 (1833), Introduction and Variations in E sur un Lied national allemande WoO (1826), Variation in E sur _I puritani_ de Bellini WoO (1837), Variations in A: _Souvenir de Paganini_ WoO (1829), Introduction, Theme and Variations in D on a Venetian air for four-hands WoO (1926), Allegro de Concert in A op.46 (1832-41), Ballade no.1 in G-minor op.23 (1831-35), Ballade no.2 in F op.38 (1936-39), Ballade no.3 in A-flat op.47 (1840-41) and Ballade no.4 in F-minor op.52 (1842):


----------



## Pugg

​
*Beethoven*: Piano Concertos Nos. 2 & 3
Wiener Philharmoniker, Sir Simon Rattle


----------



## Pugg

Ravel: Gaspard de la nuit - 3 poemes pour piano
Ravel: Le Tombeau de Couperin


----------



## Jeff W

*In which there is Bruckner and Brahms and Bruch (I love alliteration!)*

Good morning TC! Alliteration is the theme of the night\morning! Bruckner, Brahms and Bruch!









Bruckner's Symphony No. 4 with Simone Young conducting the Philharmoniker Hamburg. I think this one might end up being my favorite Bruckner symphony so far, with the 9th and 8th right behind it.









The Symphonies, Haydn Variations and Tragic Overture by Johannes Brahms. Karl Bohm conducting the Vienna Philharmonic. This set has a very nice autumnal feel to it that suits Brahms very well, in my opinion.









The complete Violin Concertos and the Scottish Fantasy by Max Bruch. Salvatore Accardo plays the violin and Kurt Masur conducts the Gewandhausorchester Leipzig.


----------



## bejart

Frederick the Great (1712-1786): Flute Sonata No.184 in G Minor

Mary Oleskiewicz, flute -- Balazs Mate, cello -- David Schulenberg, harpsichord


----------



## Blancrocher

Bach: sonatas for violin and viola da gamba (Gould/Laredo/Rose)


----------



## Pugg

​*Mozart; concert aria's*
_Teresa Berganza_


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

Arsakes said:


> More *Haydn*:
> 
> Symphony No.53 in D major 'L'Imperiale'
> Symphony No.80 in D minor
> Symphony No.81 in G major
> Symphony No.82 in C major 'L'Ours'
> Symphony No.83 in G minor 'La Poule'
> Symphony No.85 in B flat major 'La Reine
> Symphony No.88 in G major
> Symphony No.92 in G major 'Oxford'


Conductors/orchestra?


----------



## atsizat




----------



## atsizat

Ernesto Cortazar


----------



## Pugg

​
*Louis-Ferdinand Hérold*: Piano Concertos Nos. 2, 3 & 4

Jean-Frédéric Neuburger (piano)
Sinfonia Varsovia, Hervé Niquet


----------



## AClockworkOrange

*Bruckner: Symphony No.5 - Celibidache & Stuttgart RSO*








Bruckner's Fifth Symphony has become one of my favourites from his cycle. This performance see's Celibidache interpreting the piece with the Stuttgart RSO. This is a very rewarding performance.

This set is very complimentary with his latter recordings with the Munchner Philharmoniker.


----------



## atsizat




----------



## atsizat




----------



## Tsaraslondon

You don't come across many recital discs of Berlioz tenor arias. In fact, I wouldn't be surprised if this was the only one. Alagna tackles a wide range of Berlioz's tenor roles, from Aenee and Iopas in *Les Troyens*, Le Recitant in *L'Enfance du Christ*, Benedict, Faust and Benvenuto Cellini, through to the tenor arias from *Lelio*, with Gerard Depardieu, no less, doing the spoken bits, and Berlioz's grandiose arrangement of _Le Marseillaise_.

On stage Aenee would no doubt have been too heavy for him, and Iopas too light, but he manages them both well here. On the other hand, Cellini, Benedict and Faust would no doubt suit him admirably (he is joined by Angela Gheorghiu, his then wife, for a lovely rendition of the Love Duet). Excellent accompaniments from Bertrand de Billy and the Royal Opera House Orchetra, Covent Garden.

I know that Alagna seems to come in for a lot of bashing these days, but in the right repertoire he was an appreciable singer , and he was always at his best in French music. This is a really excellent disc.


----------



## atsizat




----------



## Tsaraslondon

Davis's *Firebird* is fantastic, no bones about it. Superb recording and wonderfully incisive playing from the Concertgebouw. The lyrical side of the score is beautifully shaped too. 5 stars!


----------



## Pugg

​
*Verdi; Don Carlos.
*
The dream cast 
*Freni/ Carreras/ Ghiaurov/ Baltsa et al.
Herbert von Karajan* conducting.


----------



## atsizat




----------



## Vasks

*Khachaturian - Overture to "Secret Mission" (Tjeknavorian/ASV)
Khachaturian - Symphony #2 (Jarvi/Chandos)*


----------



## AClockworkOrange

*Beethoven: Symphonies No.4 & No.5 - Hogwood & the AofAM*









Continuing my survey of Christopher Hogwood's Beethoven following an electric Second Symphony and an excellent Pastoral with true storm (those timpani really drive the point home), I now move on to disc 3 of 5.

Symphony No.4 is one of my favourite Beethoven Symphonies and it really fares well here. An excellent performance.

Symphony No.5 sounds great too. It is a touch lighter in sound than I am used to in places but it has won me over. A very enjoyable performance.

These performances are actually quite refreshing, the period instruments and inclusion of repeats make for a different experience.

The instruments played by the orchestra and the orchestra's performance with them is phenomenal. I had initial misgivings about a lack of bottom end when listening on YouTube but so far, this has been consistently dispelled. It is lighter - as is to be expected with period instruments - but not at all lacking. The difference between computer speakers and HiFi speakers really.

This is becoming my favourite HIP cycle of Beethoven - ahead of Bruggen & Immerseel in that order. I still have Gardiner to listen to after this cycle, but from sampling and listening to the whole of the Ninth prior to purchase, I anticipate it competing with Bruggen for second place. We'll see in due course but for now, Hogwood has mightily impressed me.


----------



## atsizat




----------



## Jos

Brahms 2nd pianoconcerto
Gina Bachauer
London Symphony, Stanislaw Skrowaczewski

Mercury living presence, 1962


----------



## Badinerie

Badinerie said:


> Found one! For some reason this cd was in the Italian Rock section of my cd racks.
> I'll stick it on later this morning. Just got to find the CFP lp now.


I forgot what a cracker the 102nd is too! 
Im full of the exeedingly uncommon cold, so im having a hot bath in a minute and the cd is going on on my daughters old Barbie Boombox....


----------



## atsizat




----------



## atsizat




----------



## Wood

On just now, ANONYMOUS 4: 1000 A Mass for the end of time.










Pure singing and fine music, but I prefer monks for chanting.

These works mark a time of the ascendancy of the Christian church in Europe, with all the dreadful consequences that entailed over the next few centuries.


----------



## johnnysc

Mozart - Symphonies 35, 41

Vienna Philharmonic/Bernstein


----------



## atsizat




----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## atsizat




----------



## atsizat




----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1988.


----------



## Mahlerian

Lutosławski: Fanfare for Los Angeles Philharmonic, Symphony No. 1, Symphony No. 2
Los Angeles Philharmonic, cond. Salonen


----------



## johnnysc

Gorecki - Symphony No. 3

Dawn Upshaw

London Sinfonietta/David Zinman


----------



## elgar's ghost

More Chopin tonight to ease my aching head. On Friday evenings I'm usually out by now enjoying a pint but that's asking far too much today.

21 Nocturnes (1827-46) and 4 Impromptus (1834-1942):








***

(*** same recording but slightly different sleeve)


----------



## SeptimalTritone

Horaţiu Rădulescu - Iubiri for 16 instrumentalists 




Elliott Carter- String Quartets 1 and 2 




Morton Feldman- Three Voices 




Wolfgang Mitterer- inwendig losgelöst 



 This is a wonderful electronic painting with neo-baroque building blocks.


----------



## ribonucleic

Liszt - Piano Sonata in B minor, Maurizio Pollini



> No prizes for predicting that this Liszt B minor Sonata is technically flawless and beautifully structured. What may come as more of a shock (though not to those who have followed Pollini's career closely) is its sheer passion. To say that he plays as if his life depended on it is an understatement, and those who regularly accuse him of coolness should sit down in a quiet room with this recording, a decent hi-fi system and a large plateful of their own words.
> 
> The opening creates a sense of coiled expectancy, without recourse to a mannered delivery such as Brendel's on Philips, and Pollini's superior fingerwork is soon evident. His virtuosity gains an extra dimension from his ability at the same time to convey resistance to it-the double octaves are demonstrably a fraction slower than usual and yet somehow feel faster, or at least more urgent. There is tensed steel in the very fabric of the playing.
> 
> By the two-minute mark so much passion has been unleashed one is bound to wonder if it has not all happened too soon. But that is to underestimate Pollini's unerring grasp of the dramatic structure and its psychological progression from paragraph to paragraph; it is also to underestimate his capacity to find extra technical resources when it would seem beyond the power of flesh and blood to do so. Another contributing factor, which for some listeners may take more adjusting to, is his determination to maintain the flow in lyrical paragraphs, at tempos slightly more forward-looking and with breathing-spaces slightly less conspicuous than usual. This tends to be Pollini's preference whatever the repertoire, and in some of his live performances (for instance of Brahms Intermezzos and Schubert Impromptus) it has left me unconvinced. But when allied to such depth of rhetorical declamation and such breadth of dramatic vision, it works superbly for Liszt. Throughout the performance floods of feeling and dams of intellectual willpower vie with one another to extraordinarily compelling effect.
> 
> If there is a place where crucial detail is glossed over, it is just before the fugato (around 17'30"), where the ppp scales lack ethereality. Here Pollini seems to have his sights set on integrating the whole descent from the slow movement climax to the fugato. With the return of the opening motif at 18'21" there is indeed a marvellous sense of one huge arc encompassing the whole work to this point, but I still don't believe that the withdrawn mysticism of those scales need have been sacrificed.
> 
> The fugato progresses with terrifying inexorability towards the main recapitulation, where the floodgates really open-rarely has recapitulation seemed a more inadequate word. I hope aspiring pianists don't rush to emulate Pollini's combined speed and power in such passages (enough muscles were strained and hearts broken in the past by rash imitators of Horowitz). A tiny reservation has to be entered over the gradual release of the final climactic harmony (25'49")-surely a sudden gesture is called for here? But the final page is pure mastery, a fitting conclusion to a spell-binding performance. It seems not so much that Pollini has got inside the soul of the music but that the music has got inside him and used him, without mercy, for its own ends.
> 
> I suppose it would be wise to moderate such statements, for fear of arousing unrealistic expectations. Yet I cannot bring myself to write dispassionately about such impassioned playing. I must stress though that while the pianism can soberly be described as sensational, it is never sensationalist. Its expressive and virtuosic extremes are always subordinate to wholeness of vision, and it is this, even more than the delirious intensity of individual passages, which should ensure that this recording will last. - Gramophone


----------



## Tristan

*Shostakovich* - Symphony No. 4 in C minor, Op. 43









This is my favorite of Shostakovich's symphonies, hands down, and one of my all-time favorite symphonies in general. It's Mahlerian, certainly, but also uniquely Shostakovich. It's also, I think, Shostakovich's most "abstract" symphony. It's unfortunate it's not performed more often.


----------



## Sloe

SeptimalTritone said:


> Horaţiu Rădulescu - Iubiri for 16 instrumentalists
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Elliott Carter- String Quartets 1 and 2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Morton Feldman- Three Voices
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfgang Mitterer- inwendig losgelöst
> 
> 
> 
> This is a wonderful electronic painting with neo-baroque building blocks.


I can´t see The Elliot Carter video in your link but I found this to listen to. The other ones were too weird for my taste.


----------



## Figleaf

*An Anthology of Song, volume 3: Leo Slezak*










An interesting collection of Lieder recordings made late in the career of this remarkable Heldentenor. With late Slezak there are sometimes a few frustrations, such as a tendency to wobble in the loudest passages (of which there are few in these songs) and his fabled mezza voce sometimes verging on becoming an exaggerated croon, as Gigli also did late in life. This 'crooning' style bothered me a little in Nacht und Träume, where I missed the bracing dynamic contrast of Gerard Souzay's perfect recording (which John Steane found too loud- I don't remember what he thought of Slezak.) Still, whatever one makes of particular aspects of his records, every Slezak performance is authentic and deeply felt, and he certainly had a great affinity for songs. Loewe's 'Tom der Reimer' is perhaps the best recording here, a truly gorgeous account which I had to play eight or nine times (but does he say 'Hently' instead of 'Huntly'?) Two recordings from 1913 also stand out: a decade and a half earlier than the rest of the discs in this compilation, they remind us that here is one of the most beautiful voices on record. Of these souvenirs of Slezak in his prime, Liszt's O Komm' im Traum
is stunningly sung and preferable to Hahn's Paysage, sung in a French only somewhat better than his Scottish.  I hadn't listened to Slezak for a while and had forgotten how good he was at his best. Here are a couple of links:

Nacht und Träume:






Tom der Reimer:


----------



## deprofundis

Here what im lisening my lastest purchased

I did not wanted to go downtown too far and today it's so cold so i deceided to venture to my local christian Library they also sold books mostly, have only,a small amount of cd.I still figure out and spot interresting cds.Firstly *Rachmaninov:* lithurgy of st.john chrysostom it's a double cd on the label brilliant and by god mean it's sound brilliant, orchestrated by the Russian state symphony Capella and Valery Polyansky. This sounded beautifull and not borring at all for lithurgic music i almost like it better than my vesper cd by our friend Rachmaninov, i new i had to buy it one day or another.Than a suprise caught my eye a* John Dowland *cd called ayres on naive record (a french label) i had these already on lute and songs on naxos but this version is Deluxe thus meaning it's better than the naxos, the instrumentation is quite nice the lutenist is Jacob Heringman the ensemble is Orlando gibbons ensemble.Ockay i did not like les sacres du printemps on this label because it felt the performance were tame and soften, for a Stravinsky record i was disapointed but this new Dowland cd is something in league whit his utterbest release.


----------



## jim prideaux

Schumann-2nd and 3rd Symphonies performed by Sawallisch and the Staatskapelle Dresden


----------



## Jeffrey Smith

(Crosspost)
Bad weather day, complete with tornado alert, so good stay inside day...meaning I actually have time for an Opera










As with his Zauberflote recording, Jacobs tries to give the spoken portion of this Singspiel its proper share. But the music is not stinted, including just now an incendiary _Marten aller Arten_ by Robin Johannsen


----------



## Richannes Wrahms




----------



## Manxfeeder

*Ockegehem, Missa Cuiusvis toni*

Nice singing. Weird cover.

I'm trying to figure the cover out. Let's see, it's the Missa Cuiusvis Toni. Toni & Guy make hair gel. Maybe he's just washed his hair and is looking for the hair gel.


----------



## schigolch




----------



## millionrainbows

If you like contemporary flute music, very French, then you should hear this. As another reviewer enthused, it has the best version of Jolivet's Cinq Chants I've heard yet. Her tone is exquisitely rich and full. Is that a soild platinum flute or what? Along with the usual Debussy Syrinx and Varese's Density 31.5, it's a truly good CD. But what's with the price? I found mine used for $5.99...









_$37.34  1 New from $146.79



_


----------



## Blancrocher

Julian Bream: Baroque Guitar


----------



## mstar

I _just realized_ that *Scriabin's Black Mass Sonata* IS AN ATONAL WORK! 
Which means that _I enjoy atonal!!_ And I have been without even knowing it...
Really, I should have known, but I just never thought about it.

I'm listening to it right now. I was listening to *Berg's Violin Concerto (with Perlman and Ozawa)* as a intro to atonal, and then it hit me. (Sokolov's the pianist).


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1984/5.


----------



## Blancrocher

Schnittke: Symphony 2 "St. Florian" (Segerstam)


----------



## mstar

*Schoenberg's Piano Concerto Op.42 (Uchida, Boulez, and the Cleveland Symphony Orchestra)*. Next up: *Scriabin's first 4 piano sonatas played by Ashkenazy.* I'm looking for more Schoenberg meanwhile. Suggestions are certainly welcome!


----------



## Guest

I'm envious of his (seemingly) effortless ornaments. Great sound, too.


----------



## Guest

mstar said:


> *Schoenberg's Piano Concerto Op.42 (Uchida, Boulez, and the Cleveland Symphony Orchestra)*. Next up: *Scriabin's first 4 piano sonatas played by Ashkenazy.* I'm looking for more Schoenberg meanwhile. Suggestions are certainly welcome!


Get this:


----------



## Mahlerian

mstar said:


> *Schoenberg's Piano Concerto Op.42 (Uchida, Boulez, and the Cleveland Symphony Orchestra)*. Next up: *Scriabin's first 4 piano sonatas played by Ashkenazy.* I'm looking for more Schoenberg meanwhile. Suggestions are certainly welcome!


The Violin Concerto with Hahn has made a number of converts. Depending on your interest in chamber music, I would also recommend the String Quartets.


----------



## Balthazar

*Messiaen ~ Quartet for the End of Time.* On the 75th anniversary of the first performance, Tashi performs.

*Adams ~ My Father Knew Charles Ives.* The composer leads the BBC Symphony Orchestra.

*Haydn ~ Piano Sonatas Nos. 54-62.* Rudolf Buchbinder completes the set with these works which correspond to Hob XVI:40-42; 47-52.


----------



## Jeffrey Smith

Kontrapunctus said:


> Get this:


But that is, so to speak, Schoenberg 1.0 or at least 1.5
I don't particularly care for the Second Viennese School, as it is called, but love Verklarte Nacht. It is Schoenberg the very late Romantic, not the modernist. Gurrelieder also falls into this category.
I would point to the Chamber Symphonies. Or go full quadruple Axel and listen to Pierrot Lunaire and Erwartung. I hate these two works, so I can't suggest a particular recording.
In fact, I would suggest exploring Alban Berg instead, whom I find to have a lyrical and emotional connection I don't find in Schoenberg. The obvious entry point to Berg is the Violin Concerto.


----------



## Mahlerian

Jeffrey Smith said:


> But that is, so to speak, Schoenberg 1.0 or at least 1.5
> I don't particularly care for the Second Viennese School, as it is called, but love Verklarte Nacht. It is Schoenberg the very late Romantic, not the modernist. Gurrelieder also falls into this category.
> I would point to the Chamber Symphonies. Or go full quadruple Axel and listen to Pierrot Lunaire and Erwartung. I hate these two works, so I can't suggest a particular recording.
> In fact, I would suggest exploring Alban Berg instead, whom I find to have a lyrical and emotional connection I don't find in Schoenberg. The obvious entry point to Berg is the Violin Concerto.


Schoenberg's music has just as much lyricism and emotion as Berg (if not more; I find Schoenberg's music more human), it's just not nearly as thickly scored.


----------



## Jeffrey Smith

Currently
I have been getting these the last few years: a nice cross section of Viennese light music, without the annoying narration and ballet sequences of the PBS broadcasts. The audio engineering seems to have been upgraded since the 2015: it sounds distinctly better to my ears.


----------



## Jeffrey Smith

Mahlerian said:


> Schoenberg's music has just as much lyricism and emotion as Berg (if not more; I find Schoenberg's music more human), it's just not nearly as thickly scored.


Which shows how differently people can hear the same music. I find Schoenberg, once he moved out of that earlier period, to be cold and almost inhuman.

Chaconne a son gout, as the French almost say.


----------



## bejart

Franz Anton Hoffmeister (1754-1812): Piano Concerto in D Major

Alberto Zedda conducting the Prague Chamber Orchestra -- Felicja Blumental, piano


----------



## Guest

Jeffrey Smith said:


> But that is, so to speak, Schoenberg 1.0 or at least 1.5
> I don't particularly care for the Second Viennese School, as it is called, but love Verklarte Nacht. It is Schoenberg the very late Romantic, not the modernist. Gurrelieder also falls into this category.
> I would point to the Chamber Symphonies. Or go full quadruple Axel and listen to Pierrot Lunaire and Erwartung. I hate these two works, so I can't suggest a particular recording.
> In fact, I would suggest exploring Alban Berg instead, whom I find to have a lyrical and emotional connection I don't find in Schoenberg. The obvious entry point to Berg is the Violin Concerto.


Since I wasn't recommending it for you, don't worry about it.


----------



## JohnD

elgars ghost said:


> More Chopin tonight to ease my aching head. On Friday evenings I'm usually out by now enjoying a pint but that's asking far too much today.
> 
> 21 Nocturnes (1827-46) and 4 Impromptus (1834-1942):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ***
> 
> (*** same recording but slightly different sleeve)


I love those Nocturnes!


----------



## Jeffrey Smith

Moving on








The bulk of this is Ludwig. Papa leads off with three songs, Wolfie gets three including the six minute Masonic Cantata. Then follow eight songs by Beethoven, plus Ferne Geliebte on a single thirteen minute track.

This is a HIP performance, with a fortepiano dating to c.1820. I like Padmore, and this seems to be up to his usual standard.


----------



## Mahlerian

Jeffrey Smith said:


> Which shows how differently people can hear the same music. I find Schoenberg, once he moved out of that earlier period, to be cold and almost inhuman.
> 
> Chaconne a son gout, as the French almost say.


But the earlier music and the later music are so similar to each other. All of it has the same rich melodic development and makes use of the full range of possibilities of harmony and instrumental color. I don't understand why people find the earlier and the later Schoenberg so different.


----------



## SeptimalTritone

Mahlerian said:


> But the earlier music and the later music are so similar to each other. All of it has the same rich melodic development and makes use of the full range of possibilities of harmony and instrumental color. I don't understand why people find the earlier and the later Schoenberg so different.


Because (some) people find music with non-triadic resolution to be horrifically ugly. Not me, of course. But some people do. And they are allowed to have this opinion.

I.e. if you statistically count the number of triads in the first string quartet v.s. the third string quartet, the third is going to have much less. And its (the third quartet's) resolutions are not to triadic chords, but to extended harmony.

Of course, I love both. But Jeffery is completely allowed to find later Schoenberg to be cold and inhuman. You can't forcibly re-wire his brain. Some people are just unable to connect with late Schoenberg!

You know, we on TalkClassical live in a highly rarefied earth. At my undergrad university, I could even mercilessly out-snob my chamber music teacher by boasting of my listening to Stockhausen, Messiaen, and Xenakis (who she thought were too alien and atmospheric, and I scolded her for her thinking that they were statically atmospheric). I also remember running into a USC cello performance student at the LAX airport, and I was able to totally destroy for him thinking that Schoenberg didn't have tension and resolution by talking about symmetrical combinations of tone row presentations that accounted for stable points. We're at the top of the stratosphere, man.


----------



## Mahlerian

SeptimalTritone said:


> You know, we on TalkClassical live in a highly rarefied earth. At my undergrad university, I could even mercilessly out-snob my chamber music teacher by boasting of my listening to Stockhausen, Messiaen, and Xenakis (who she thought were too alien and atmospheric, and I scolded her for her thinking that they were statically atmospheric). I also remember running into a USC cello performance student at the LAX airport, and I was able to totally destroy for him thinking that Schoenberg didn't have tension and resolution by talking about symmetrical combinations of tone row presentations that accounted for stable points. We're at the top of the stratosphere, man.


Nah, I don't consider myself above others. I just wish I could share the things that I love with more people.


----------



## Jeffrey Smith

SeptimalTritone said:


> Because (some) people find music with non-triadic resolution to be horrifically ugly. Not me, of course. But some people do. And they are allowed to have this opinion.
> 
> I.e. if you statistically count the number of triads in the first string quartet v.s. the third string quartet, the third is going to have much less. And its (the third quartet's) resolutions are not to triadic chords, but to extended harmony.
> 
> Of course, I love both. But Jeffery is completely allowed to find later Schoenberg to be cold and inhuman. You can't forcibly re-wire his brain. Some people are just unable to connect with late Schoenberg!
> 
> You know, we on TalkClassical live in a highly rarefied earth. At my undergrad university, I could even mercilessly out-snob my chamber music teacher by boasting of my listening to Stockhausen, Messiaen, and Xenakis (who she thought were too alien and atmospheric, and I scolded her for her thinking that they were statically atmospheric). I also remember running into a USC cello performance student at the LAX airport, and I was able to totally destroy for him thinking that Schoenberg didn't have tension and resolution by talking about symmetrical combinations of tone row presentations that accounted for stable points. We're at the top of the stratosphere, man.


:lol:

But why do I find Berg, who also abandoned standard harmony, to be beautiful?
Why do I find Ligeti and later Boulez to be lyrical and often beautiful, or at least musically appealing, but Stockhausen to be an ugly mass of triteness, and Messaien to be often ugly, usually boring (although, unlike Stockhausen, there are some important exceptions)? Why do I not find them all musically useless for me?


----------



## Jeffrey Smith

And at the moment I am listening to music which is both beautiful and trite
Tchaikovsky Fifty Russian Folk Songs for Piano Duet
V. Postnikova, G. Rozhdestvensky pianists
From Postnikova's set of Tchaikovsky's complete works for piano


----------



## Pugg

​
Boieldieu:Concerto for Harp and Orchestra in C
Marisa Robles/ The Academy of St. Martin in the Fields, Iona Brown

Dittersdorf:Harp Concerto in A major
Marisa Robles/The Academy of St. Martin in the Fields, Iona Brown

Glière:Concerto for Harp and Orchestra in E flat major Op. 74
Osian Ellis/ London Symphony Orchestra, Richard Bonynge


----------



## Pugg

Jeffrey Smith said:


> Currently
> I have been getting these the last few years: a nice cross section of Viennese light music, without the annoying narration and ballet sequences of the PBS broadcasts. The audio engineering seems to have been upgraded since the 2015: it sounds distinctly better to my ears.


Absolutely nothing wrong with this:tiphat:


----------



## brotagonist

Like so often, an early start on the weekend listening...

Lutosławski Symphony 3
L/BP

Lutosławski is a composer I have been listening to for decades, but have barely explored beyond a handful of pieces. Why?


----------



## Pugg

​Disc 1 from the wonderful box set of* Anna Moffo *

1. Faust / Air des bijoux
2. La bohème / Sì. Mi chiamano Mimi
3. Dinorah / Ombre légère
4. Carmen / Si, des contrebandiers...je dis que rien ne m'épouvante
5. Semiramide / Bel raggio lusinghier
6. Turandot / Signore, ascolta
7. Turandot / Tu che di gel sei cinta
8. Lakmé / Air des clochettes


----------



## Pugg

​*Grieg & Moszkowski*: Piano Concertos
_Joseph Moog_ (piano)

Deutsche Radio Philharmonie Saarbrucken Kaiserslautern, Nicholas Milton


----------



## starthrower

Violin Sonata No. 3


----------



## brotagonist

Subtle proselytizing at work 

Why stop with the Third?

Lutosławski Symphony 4
Salonen/O Radio-France

I found the Third a bit lifeless and I noticed a commenter having suggested that Salonen is better, so I chose him for the Fourth. I'll have to go back to the Third some time with Salonen.


----------



## starthrower

Did EMI really release this with the composer's name spelled wrong?


----------



## Pugg

starthrower said:


> Did EMI really release this with the composer's name spelled wrong?


Yes they did, mine has the same cover.

Mind you, Philips sold thousands off copies from Strauss Four last songs.(Norman)
Calling the Gewandhausorchester: Leizpig (on the back off the booklet and back cover) instead of Leipzig


----------



## starthrower

^^^
I just bought a used copy of Oedipe, so I'm stuck with the stupid type-o cover.


----------



## Pugg

​
Wagner: Tristan und Isolde, Gotterdammerung, Parsifal; *Eileen Farrell; Victor de Sabata*

1. Die Meistersinger von NÃ1/4rnberg, opera, WWV 96: Prelude Act I
2. Tristan und Isolde, opera, WWV 90: Prelude Act I
3. Tristan und Isolde, opera, WWV 90: Morte di Isotta
4. Die Gotterdammerung (Twilight of the Gods), opera, WWV 86d: Olocausto di Brunilde
5. Parsifal, opera, WWV 111: Prelude to Act I
6. Parsifal, opera, WWV 111: Incantesimo del Venerdì santo


----------



## Balthazar

^ Not really a typo. Both spellings are quite common.

From Wiki: "_George Enescu (known in France as Georges Enesco; 19 August 1881 - 4 May 1955)_"


----------



## Pugg

Preparing for tonight:

​
*Delibes: Lakmé*

_Dame Joan Sutherland_ (Lakmé), *Alain Vanz*o (Gerald), _Gabriel Bacquie_r (Nilakantha), Emile Belcourt (Hadji), Jane Berbié (Mallika)

Monte Carlo Opera, _Richard Bonynge_

"


> Bonynge has the right idiom at his finger tips, the recording is beautiful ...and the subsidiary casting is unusually strong...Miss Sutherland lifts her voice into the upper reaches without the faintest deterioration in quality so that she is singing limpid, round, unforced and poised notes full of charm and colour" Gramophone Magazine, May 1969


----------



## Badinerie

Nice bit of fluff for Saturday morning


----------



## Dawood

Badinerie said:


> Nice bit of fluff for Saturday morning


You've inspired me 









There's a great video on youtube of Patricia singing the Queen of the Night aria in a studio. There should be a red headed Queen of the Night...


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mozart*: Serenade K361+ Serenade K388
LONDON WIND SOLOISTS / BRYMER (1962)


----------



## Pugg

​*Vivaldi; Double concertos *
I Musici


----------



## Blancrocher

Glenn Gould playing Bach's Italian Concerto and other works


----------



## elgar's ghost

Continuing with Chopin today.

19 Waltzes (1824-49), 4 Scherzos (1835-43) and 26 Preludes (1834-41):


----------



## Headphone Hermit

Domenico Scarlatti - sonatas - Wanda Landowska









The pioneering Wanda from 1934 - the days when harpsichords were pretty much hidden by the dust of neglect ... and Scarlatti's sonatas were even more dusty. Landowska was a 'character' - look her up on wiki for some of the background to her extraordinary life and her championing of neglected forms of music. Her playing ignited interest in the solo keyboard works of Bach, Handel, Scarlatti (and others) that was later followed up by much better-known keyboard players. 
This is a very nice disc from an inexpensive boxed set from some years ago


----------



## Pugg

​
*Diana Damrau* (soprano) COLORaturaS

Bernstein:Glitter and be gay (from Candide)
Donizetti:Ah! tardai troppo...O luce di quest'anima (from Linda di Chamounix)
Gounod:Ah! Je veux vivre dans ce rêve (from Roméo et Juliette)
Puccini:O mio babbino caro (from Gianni Schicchi)
Rossini:Una voce poco fa (from Il barbiere di Siviglia)
Strauss, R:Grossmächtige Prinzessin (from Ariadne auf Naxos)
Stravinsky:No word from Tom (from The Rake's Progress)
Thomas, Ambroise:A vos jeux, mes amis (from Hamlet)
Verdi:Caro nome (from Rigoletto)
Volta la terrea (from Un Ballo in Maschera)
Saper vorreste (from Un Ballo in Maschera)

Munich Radio Orchestra, Dan Ettinger


----------



## MrTortoise

Karol Szymanowski

Music for Violin and Piano

Bruno Monteiro, violin
Joao Paulo Santos, piano


----------



## Vasks

*Bononcini - Overture to "Il trionfo di Camilla" (Ng/Signum)
A.Scarlatti - Sonata nona per flauto dolce (Biondi/Virgin)
D. Scarlatti - Sonati in F, K.204b & K.205 (Kipnis/EMI)
Albinoni - Concerto for Two Oboes, Op. 9, No. 3 (Scimone/Erato)*


----------



## Pugg

*
*

*Mozart*: Ch'io mi scordi di te
Jessye Norman, Sylvia McNair, Academy of St. Martin-in-the-Fields under Sir Neville Marriner


----------



## starthrower

Balthazar said:


> ^ Not really a typo. Both spellings are quite common.
> 
> From Wiki: "_George Enescu (known in France as Georges Enesco; 19 August 1881 - 4 May 1955)_"


Thanks for the clarification. I found it absurd that EMI would release such a blunder. But Enesco sounds like a corporation.


----------



## bejart

Joan Pla (ca.1720-1770?) and Josep Pla (1728-1762): Trio Sonata No.16 in A Minor

Barcelona Consort: Jordi Colomer, flute -- Jordi Argelaga, oboe -- Jordi Comellas, viola -- Madrona Elias, harpsicord


----------



## MrTortoise

Ludwig van Beethoven

String Quartet No. 2 in G, Op. 18 No. 2

Takács Quartet


----------



## AClockworkOrange

*Beethoven: Coriolan Overture, Symphonies No.7 & No.8 - Hogwood & the AofAM*








With Disc 4 of 5 of this cycle, Hogwood & the AofAM present the Coriolan Overture and Symphonies No.7 & No.8.

I had an inkling I would enjoy this set when I bought it but it has gone on to exceed my expectations by a fair margin.

The Seventh sounds phenomenal but extra points go to the Eighth which positively dances here.

Great sound, tempi and recording.

Only one disc with the final Symphony to go, the Ninth Symphony - where my exploration of this cycle started and where it will soon draw to a close.


----------



## KirbyH

Things have been getting decadent and wonderful around these parts lately:





















I saw Flammen in the thread here and got curious - I don't really know what I was expecting it to sounds like but I'm very glad I took the plunge. I absolutely love Korngold and Schreker, and Schulhoff does them one better in this opera. You could make a mighty tripartite of Flammen, Die Gezeichneten, and Das Wunder der Heliane for a day of really um... well really heavy listening. Flammen isn't hard to digest musically, even if the plot is wildly surreal. (It helps that I understand not a lick of German and was listening to it purely for its music. I tend to enjoy a lot of opera that way.) ANYWAY - I love the wind writing here, especially for my instrument, the bass clarinet. All of these early to mid 20th century guys wrote SPECTACTULAR parts for their wind instruments, and that same attention to detail is here. I will give Schulhoff for not being as clotty of an orchestrator as Korngold though - it wasn't quite as laborious to listen to as Heliane is. John Mauceri and his DSO Berlin is a known quantity - there is technical mastery in abundance here. Oh and Decca's sonics are amazingly clear and full. This is one to come back to, folks.

I was intrigued by Schulhoff's only opera, so I decided to listen to some of his orchestral work - again, I'm impressed. I'm surprised that in a world full of atonalists and the roots of serialism, Schulhoff stuck to his tonal guns and wrote such works as the Suite for Orchestra and Second Symphony. This is more in the Prokofiev-Hindemith-Stravinsky line of thought; Neo-Classicism abounds without that sometimes too acidic bite that the other three can have. It's very busy, compact yet full music, never dawdling or looking back over its shoulder at some Romantic sunset. I like that there's a strong jazz presence running through Schulhoff's music, too. It's never out and out jazz like say, Paul Whiteman or Louis Armstrong but it's still incorporated. James Conlon and the BRSO are a blessing in these works; there's a lot to be said for superior orchestras and conductors doing music that really isn't widely known.

And now for something completely different-

I've been deeply, madly in love with Elgar's 2nd symphony since my sophomore year of college - Barenboim's cut with the Staatskapelle Berlin continues that love affair. Elgar is delineated, showed new, and stripped down and re-arranged so that you see all of the qualities that made Strauss say that he was one of the best composers living at the time. I'm not generally a fan of Barenboim - I find his aping of Furtwangler and the like to be tiresome. But when he's on, he's on - I just wish there were more recordings of him in that fashion. Ah well - this is a very good recording with very good sound and inspired conducting - I eagerly await the March release of the 1st.


----------



## bejart

Georg Heinrich Backofen (1768-1830): Clarinet Concerto in B Flat, Op.3

Johannes Moesus conducting the SWR Rundfunkorchester Kaiserslautern -- Dieter Klocker, clarinet


----------



## Pugg

In the car to the cinema:

​
*Dame Joan Sutherland* (soprano)_The Art of the Prima Donna_

Arne:The Soldier Tir'd of War's Alarms (Artaxerxes)
Bellini:Casta Diva (from Norma)
O rendetemi la speme...Qui la voce sua soave...Vien, diletto (from I Puritani)
Care compagne, et voi, teneri amici ... Come per me sereno (from La Sonnambula)
Delibes:Où va la jeune Indoue? 'Bell Song' (from Lakmé)Gounod:Ah! Je ris de me voir (from Faust)
Ah! Je veux vivre dans ce rêve (from Roméo et Juliette)
Handel:Samson: Let the bright seraphim
Meyerbeer:O beau pays de la Touraine (from Les Huguenots)
Mozart:Martern aller Arten (from Die Entführung aus dem Serail)
Rossini:Bel raggio lusinghier (from Semiramide)
Thomas, Ambroise:A vos jeux, mes amis (from Hamlet)
Verdi:Mi parea … Piangea cantando 'Willow Song' (from Otello)
È strano! è strano!...Ah! fors è lui...Sempre libera (from La Traviata)
Caro nome (from Rigoletto)

Chorus & Orchestra of the Royal Opera House, Covent Garden, Francesco Molinari-Pradelli


----------



## isorhythm

I'm on a Haydn kick the last couple days. Maybe a reaction to all the arguing in circles about modernism.


----------



## Pugg

bejart said:


> Georg Heinrich Backofen (1768-1830): Clarinet Concerto in B Flat, Op.3
> 
> Johannes Moesus conducting the SWR Rundfunkorchester Kaiserslautern -- Dieter Klocker, clarinet


I will look in to this tomorrow , seems very interesting :tiphat:


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Haydn, Symphonies Nos. 85 and 92*


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

F. J. Haydn - Piano Sonata in E-Flat Major, Hob. XVI: 49; Piano Sonata in A-Flat Major, Hob XVI: 46; Piano Sonata in C minor, Hob. XVI: 20 (Hélène Couvert).









This is very fine Haydn playing - both highly lyrical and dynamic. Highly recommended.


----------



## opus55

Beethoven: Violin Concerto in D
_Mutter|Berlin Philharmonic|Karajan_


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Lutoslawski, Symphony No. 3*

For today's Saturday Symphony, I'm listening to Botstein on Spotify.


----------



## MrTortoise

Johann Sebastian Bach

Cantata No. 205 'Zerreisset, zersprenget, zertrümmert die Gruft'

Klaus Mertens, bass (Aeolus)
Christoph Prégardien, tenor (Zephyrus)
Lisa Larsson, soprano (Pallas)
Elisabeth von Magnus, alto (Pomona)
Amsterdam Baroque Orchestra
Ton Koopman, cond.


----------



## Mahlerian

Saturday Symphony:
Lutosławski: Symphony No. 3
Los Angeles Philharmonic, cond. Salonen


----------



## starthrower

The symphonies didn't really do much for me, but Enescu's chamber music is really floating my boat. I'm listening to this at Naxos Music Library, but I'd like to pick up the 2 disc set on Hanssler.









http://www.arkivmusic.com/classical/album.jsp?album_id=1517592


----------



## MrTortoise

For Saturday Symphony

Witold Lutoslawski

Symphony No. 3

Chicago Symphony Orchestra
Daniel Barenboim, cond.


----------



## D Smith

For Saturday Symphony. Lutoslawski's Symphony No. 3. Salonen/LA Philharmonic. I actually found this piece pretty interesting (i hadn't listened to it for many years and had forgotten it). It didn't do anything for me on an emotional level but I found the textures and orchestration intriguing. I'll certainly listen to it again at some future date. Salonen seemed to have good command of it from what I could tell.


----------



## AClockworkOrange

*Beethoven: Symphony No.9 - Hogwood & the AofAM*








The Ninth. My introduction to Classical Music, my introduction to Beethoven and my introduction to Christopher Hogwood's Beethoven Cycle.

This is an an excellent Ninth, only let down (for me anyhow) by some of the tempo choices in the finale (particularly around the tenor's solo). That said, the clarity of the singers does compensate to an extent so overall, it is not a deal breaker.

Certainly in HIP terms this is a winner, the Ninth is usually where the HIP approach falls flat but here it has the necessary heft to sing out gloriously.
***​This cycle has been a wholly positive experience without any glaringly weak links. It is ahead of Bruggen, Harnoncourt (Chamber Orch. of Europe) and Immerseel. I still have Gardiner to listen to but for the time being it is king of the HIP Beethoven-ian castle.

Including the Hybrid approaches, it edges ahead of Haitink's surprisingly good LSO Cycle but it certainly leaves Chailly's super-duper-charged hybrid cycle in dead last. I know some here rate it highly but for me, there is a point when speed loses feeling and simply becomes mechanical.

Chailly may have has his reasons for his approach and his orchestral forces give everything they have but the end result leaves me a little indifferent. _Beethoven should never leave you indifferent_.

_Presently_, I would rate my 10 favourite Beethoven *Cycles* - in alphabetical order - as follows:

Leonard *Bernstein* & the Wiener Philharmoniker
Wilhelm *Furtwangler* & Various
Bernard *Haitink* & the London Symphony Orchestra
Nikolaus *Harnoncourt* & Chamber Orchestra of Europe
Christopher *Hogwood* & the Academy of Ancient Music
Rudolf *Kempe* & the Munchner Philharmoniker
Otto *Klemperer* & the Philharmonia
Stanislaw *Skrowaczewski* & Saarbrucken RSO
George *Szell* & the Cleveland Orchestra
Gunter *Wand* & the NDR-Sinfonieorchester

There are a few omissions and I still need to listen to Gardiner and more fully to Jochum (EMI) & Kletzki but that is a fair assessment for the time being.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Respighi, Pines of Rome*

This piece has sentimental value. When I was a Boy Scout and working toward my music merit badge, I had to listen to a classical piece. My dad dug through his chest of drawers and found an old 78 recording which once belonged to my uncle of this piece. I think it's the first classical piece I actually sat all the way through and paid attention.

If I had had Dutoit's recording on the stereo, I would have been blown away.


----------



## starthrower




----------



## MrTortoise

Jean Sibelius

Symphony Nos 1 & 4

Minnesota Orchestra
Osmo Vänskä, cond.


----------



## bejart

Pugg says:
I will look in to this tomorrow , seems very interesting :tiphat::tiphat:

I like Backofen a lot. He also wrote a couple of quintets that I reviewed.










Now ---
Luigi Boccherini (1743-1805): String Trio in D Major, Op.14, No.4

Trio Miro: Carlo Alberto Valenti, violin -- Claudio Valenti, viola -- Carlo Benvenuti, cello


----------



## Manxfeeder

AClockworkOrange said:


> _Presently_, I would rate my 10 favourite Beethoven *Cycles* - in alphabetical order - as follows:
> [
> [*]Nikolaus *Harnoncourt* & Chamber Orchestra of Europe


That's my latest acquisition. I'm listening to the 8th.


----------



## AClockworkOrange

Manxfeeder said:


> That's my latest acquisition. I'm listening to the 8th.


Excellent, I hope you're enjoying it 

It took a very long time for this Cycle to grow on me. Coming from a more old-school yet modern background of full modern orchestras, it seemed quite anaemic to me for some time. The Ninth still does but the rest of the Cycle has grown on me, especially the First, Second, Fourth and Eighth Symphonies.


----------



## EDaddy

http://postimage.org/

Nights In The Gardens Of Spain
The LSO featuring Alicia De Larrocha - piano; Rafael Fruhbeck de Burgos

Very colorful work, this. Definitely invokes images of exotic Spanish scenes. Played with great sensitivity and detail by all. The perfect foil for De Larrocha's style and sensibilities.


----------



## Grizzled Ghost

Grieg: Lyric Pieces Hideyo Harada


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Mozart, Piano Concerto No. 19*

Oh, shucks, Mr. Perahia's playing on this is so pretty.


----------



## MrTortoise

Franz Schubert

Winterreise


----------



## ribonucleic

Gibbons - Complete Keyboard Works (Daniel-Ben Pienaar, piano)



> What strikes one most about this music is its clarity. Coherent on a number of levels, the forms, textures, melodies, the harmonic progressions, even the balance between the hands, are enormously pleasing to the ear (listen, for example, to the Preludes in tr 11 of disc 1 and tr 6 of disc 2). For some of the dances, delightful ornamented reprises exist, though they may not always be Gibbons's own.
> 
> Daniel-Ben Pienaar's performances are quite simply stunning. The instrument he plays matters much less than his musicianship, which is evident at every turn. His touch is light and sure, his sense of timing in tune with the music, whether between chords and notes, motifs, phrases or sections of a piece, and his feel for tempo astonishing in its breadth. - Gramophone


----------



## Headphone Hermit

Blancrocher said:


> View attachment 80289
> 
> 
> Julian Bream: Baroque Guitar


I like Bream's work, but how does Fernando Sor get to be 'Baroque'?


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Mozart, Piano Concerto No. 21*


----------



## George O

Charles Ives (1874-1954): String Quartet No. 2

Walden String Quartet

on Period Records (NYC), from 1956


----------



## jim prideaux

Dvorak 2nd and 3rd Symphonies performed by Suitner and the Staatskapelle Berlin


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Cage, Roaritorio, Part Four*

Well, this is quite a jump from listening to Mozart. But it has a nice interview at the end.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Debussy, Piano Music*


----------



## ArtMusic




----------



## senza sordino

CPE Bach Symphonies 1, 4, 5, 3 and another in Eb
Rebecca Miller and the Orchestra of the Age of Enlightenment 
View attachment 80319


Viotti Violin Concerti 22, 4 & 24
Kaplan and the Padova Chamber Orchestra 
View attachment 80321


both albums on Spotify. I don't know this music well, and I had a delightful morning listening to this music.


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1985.


----------



## Jeffrey Smith

ArtMusic said:


>


My favorite set of Mozart piano works, including HIP and modern

Currently in my CD player








The master at work.


----------



## Vaneyes

For Saturday Symphony listening, *Lutoslawski*: Symphony 3, w. CSO/Barenboim (rec.1992).


----------



## Vaneyes

SeptimalTritone said:


> Because (some) people find music with non-triadic resolution to be horrifically ugly. Not me, of course. But some people do. And they are allowed to have this opinion.
> 
> I.e. if you statistically count the number of triads in the first string quartet v.s. the third string quartet, the third is going to have much less. And its (the third quartet's) resolutions are not to triadic chords, but to extended harmony.
> 
> Of course, I love both. But Jeffery is completely allowed to find later Schoenberg to be cold and inhuman. You can't forcibly re-wire his brain. Some people are just unable to connect with late Schoenberg!
> 
> You know, *we on TalkClassical live in a highly rarefied earth.* At my undergrad university, I could even mercilessly out-snob my chamber music teacher by boasting of my listening to Stockhausen, Messiaen, and Xenakis (who she thought were too alien and atmospheric, and I scolded her for her thinking that they were statically atmospheric). I also remember running into a USC cello performance student at the LAX airport, and I was able to totally destroy for him thinking that Schoenberg didn't have tension and resolution by talking about symmetrical combinations of tone row presentations that accounted for stable points. We're at the top of the stratosphere, man.


"Exactement."


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1989 at St. Martin's Church, East Woodhay, Newbury, Berkshire. Recording Engineer: Mike Clements.


----------



## PeteW

A really superb new recording of Tchaikovsky Piano Concerto 1, just when you thought you'd probably heard it all. 
Not heard the Prokofiev yet, but looking forward to it.


----------



## bejart

Jacques-Christophe Naudot (ca.1690-1762): Flute Concerto in D Major, Op.11, No.1

Pal Nemeth on flute with the Capella Savaria


----------



## Guest

Sonatas No.1-5 today. His piano tone is a bit brittle (not sure what they did in 1971 to achieve this since it would have been analog), but his authoritative playing fully compensates for any audio shortcomings.


----------



## MrTortoise

ArtMusic said:


>


Gave this a spin. Fine playing and recording :tiphat:


----------



## Blancrocher

Penderecki: Fonogrammi, etc. (Wit)


----------



## Grizzled Ghost

Mahler Symphony #8 / Wit, Naxos









Mahler the Miniaturist.

Not.


----------



## senza sordino

Two more this afternoon

Vasks Violin Concerto "Distant Light", Musica Dolorosa, Viatore
View attachment 80331


Lutosławski Concerto for Orchestra, Paroles Tissées, Symphony no 3
View attachment 80332


----------



## MrTortoise

Johann Sebastian Bach

Cantata No. 213 'Herkules auf dem Scheidewege'

Anne Grimm, soprano (Wollust); Elisabeth von Magnus, alto (Herkules); Christoph Prégardien, tenor (Tugend); Klaus Mertens, bass (Merkur)
Amsterdam Baroque Orchestra
Ton Koopman, cond.


----------



## KenOC

Bruch, Symphony No. 1. Sits well on the ear but not very distinctive or memorable.


----------



## deprofundis

Im lisening to Lorenzino del Liuto this guy is sutch a master, his lute work is pure magic.:tiphat:


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

I took a slew of discs to the studio this afternoon to play while painting. Unfortunately all I was able to play was Sibelius' 5th & 6th:










After that... my neighbors arrived... a contemporary holy-rollers Baptist Church. They spent the rest of the afternoon "practicing" with their new guitarist who seemingly imagines himself as Jimi Hendrix reincarnated (not even close).

Returning home I've returned to Bach:










Karl Münchinger's "old school" recordings of the choral works. Listening to the Mass in B-minor right now. I tend to lean toward the HIP, but this recording is something else: massed strings... massed voices... all gorgeous!


----------



## opus55

Strauss: Ariadne auf Naxos
_Tomowa-Sintow|Baltsa|Lakes|Prey
Wiener Philharmoniker|Levine_


----------



## Becca

Grizzled Ghost said:


> Mahler Symphony #8
> 
> Mahler the Miniaturist.
> 
> Not.


Recipe ...

1 Conductor (Gustavo Dudamel)
2 Orchestras (Los Angeles Philharmonic & Simon Bolivar)
8 Soloists
1200+ Choir

mix well...


----------



## Grizzled Ghost

The Shepherd on the Rock / Aline Kutan, Andre Moisan & Louise-Andree Baril / ATMA









A very charming, and I think someone unusual, recital of clarinet, piano, and voice.


----------



## bejart

Jan Vanhal (1739-1813): Sinfonia No.27 in E Major, Bryan E4

Maki Fukumoto leading the Haydn Sinfonietta Tokyo


----------



## Pugg

​
Bizet: "Carmen Suite No. 1", "Carmen Suite No. 2" (May 1967 15, the 20th New York, Philharmonic Hall)
Bizet: "L'arlesienne Suite No. 1 " L'arlesienne Suite No. 2" (January 25, February 2, 1968, March 5 New York, Philharmonic Hall)
New York Philharmonic


----------



## Pugg

EDaddy said:


> http://postimage.org/
> 
> Nights In The Gardens Of Spain
> The LSO featuring Alicia De Larrocha - piano; Rafael Fruhbeck de Burgos
> 
> Very colorful work, this. Definitely invokes images of exotic Spanish scenes. Played with great sensitivity and detail by all. The perfect foil for De Larrocha's style and sensibilities.


Yes ...............one of my all time favourites by Alicia De Larrocha :tiphat:


----------



## science

Indulging in some sweet, sweet sewage:


----------



## Pugg

​
Mozart: Piano Quartets Nos. 1 & 2
Sir Georg Solti (piano)

Melos Quartett


----------



## tortkis

Jane Antonia Cornish: Continuum - Decoda (innova Recordings, 2015)









_Three Nocturnes_ for cello quartet
_Continuum I and II_ for two violins, four cellos, and bass guitar
_Portrait_ for cello solo
_Tides_ for two violins, four cellos, and bass guitar


----------



## Pugg

​
*Anna Moffo's* recital on Eurodics

1. Ah Tardai Troppo- O Luce Di Quest' Anima
2. Je Veux Vivre Dans Le Reve
3. Qual Prodigio- Non Fu Sogno
4. E Strano!- Ah Fors'e Lui Che L'anima- Sempre
5. Qual Fiamma Avea Nel Guardo
6. Depuis Le Jour
7. Vissi D'arte
8. Senza Mamma
9. Un Bel Di Vedremo
10. Einer Wird Kommen
11. Gar Oft Hab' Ich Gehort
12. Mein Herr Marquis
13. Du Sollst Der Kaiser Meiner Seele Sein
14. Love Is Where You Find It


----------



## EDaddy

Manxfeeder said:


> *Mozart, Piano Concerto No. 21*
> 
> View attachment 80311


The most exquisite and perfectly realized performance of Mozart's Piano Concerto 21 _ever!_ (IMO)

Current listening:


http://postimage.org/

R's 8th 'The Journey' (and what a journey it is!). A bold and fiercely original work. Eerie. Strangely beautiful. Other-worldly. Even the dissonant-sounding 2nd interval string parts in the 2nd movement have an uncanny consonance about them.

Compelling and unlike anything else I've ever heard.


----------



## KenOC

Mozart Flute Quartets, Juliette Hurel. Beautiful music, beautifully played. From what must have been, in some ways, a better time. No urinals masquerading as art.


----------



## Pugg

​*Angla Gheorghiu / Roberto Alagna ; Verdi Per Due*


----------



## EDaddy

http://postimage.org/app.php

Rimsky-Korsakov: Suites
Neeme Järvi: Scottish National Orchestra

A timeless Classic! The Invisible City Of Kitezh is an epic masterpiece performed magnificently.


----------



## Iean

Berlioz on a hot Sunday afternoon:angel:


----------



## Pugg

​*Verdi; la Forza del Destino*
_Price / Tucker/ Verrett et al
Thomas Schippers_ conducting.:tiphat:


----------



## EDaddy

http://postimage.org/app.php

Giovanni Battista Sammartini (1700-1775)
De La Sinfonia À La Sinfonie: Lumières [Disc 9]
Sinfonia D-Dur Jc14; Chiara Banchini: Ensemble 415

Most enjoyable.


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

EDaddy said:


> http://postimage.org/app.php
> 
> Rimsky-Korsakov: Suites
> Neeme Järvi: Scottish National Orchestra
> 
> A timeless Classic! The Invisible City Of Kitezh is an epic masterpiece performed magnificently.


It's much better to listen to the operas than only the suites, imo. The suites only give a general impression, the entire operas are the full masterpieces.

Mily Balakirev - Symphony No. 1 in C Major;
Nikolay Rimsky-Korsakov - The Snow Maiden - Suite; Pan Voevoda - Suite 
(Evgeny Svetlanov; USSR State Symphony Orchestra).









A truly great symphony by Balakirev - up there with the best symphonists imo. Korsakov's Snow Maiden and Pan Voevoda suites are excellent. Looking forward to hearing the full operas.


----------



## MagneticGhost

Chilled Sunday Morning listening.
Arvo Pärt: St Johannes Passion


----------



## Pugg

​
JOSEPH HAYDN
Symphony in B-flat major, Hob. I:98 • Symphony in E-flat major, Hob. I:99


----------



## Taggart

Recommended by PetrB (much missed). Another forum I use is discussing whether folk or classical is more complex. This shows that some folk *is* classical!


----------



## Pugg

​
Rimsky-Korsakov: Scheherazade; Sibelius: Valse Triste; Liszt: Les Préludes;
Smetana: The Moldau

Minneapolis Symphony Orchestra, Antal Doráti, Rafael Druian


----------



## Pugg

​
*Vivaldi: Magnificat & Gloria
*

_Teresa Berganza & Lucia Valentini Terrani_ (mezzos)

New Philharmonia Chorus & Orchestra, Riccardo Muti


----------



## MrTortoise

Johann Sebastian Bach

Cantata No. 56 'Ich will den Kreuzstab gerne tragen'

Jan Opalach, bass; Laurie Monahan, soprano; Doglas Stevens, countertenor; William Hite, tenor
The Bach Ensemble
Joshua Rifkin, cond.


----------



## Guest

Early music show.
BBC Radio 3.

Today is focussing on instruments that have disappeared (or virtually so) from modern usage.


----------



## Vasks

*Suppe - Overture to "Tantalusqualen" (Mehta/CBS)
C. Schumann - Variations on a Theme by Robert Schumann (Gelius/Arte Nova)
Draeseke - Piano Concerto (Tanski/MDG)*


----------



## Jos

D. Scarlatti
16 sonatas for harpsichord, Luciano Sgrizzi

Nonesuch, 1966 mono
American pressing.

Fast player, in some parts too fast for my taste.


----------



## Pugg

*Brahms: The Hungarian Connection
*
Brahms:Clarinet Quintet in B minor, Op. 115
Hungarian Dance No. 7
Brahms/Reményi. Arranged by Stephan Koncz
Hungarian Dance No. 1 in G minor
Brahms/Borzó (Isteni Csárdás). Arranged by Stephan Koncz
Ein kleiner, hübscher Vogel nahm den Flug, Op. 52, No. 6
arranged by Stephan Koncz
trad.ances From Transylvania

arranged by Stephan Koncz

Weiner, Leó:Busulo Juhasz (Woeful Shepherd)

arranged by Stephan Koncz

Csurdongolo (Barn Dance)

arranged by Stephan Koncz

*Andreas Ottensamer *(clarinet), Leonidas Kavakos (violin), Antoine Tamestit (viola), Christoph and Stephan Koncz (violin, cello), Ödon Rácz (double bass), Predrag Tomic (accordion) & Oskar Ökrös (cimbalom)


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Beethoven, Symphony No. 6*

I can't find Walter's 6th, so this is my second choice. Szell's foray into the woods has the motor-driven feel of Toscanini, which I can relate to, driving to work through the woods every day.


----------



## bejart

Antonio Vivaldi (1678-1741): Oboe Concerto in G Minor, RV460

Burkhard Glaetzner on oboe with the Neues Bachisches Collegium Musicum Leipzig


----------



## Blancrocher

Rameau: Les Grands Motets (Christie)


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 2007.


----------



## Vaneyes

Blancrocher said:


> View attachment 80329
> 
> 
> *Penderecki*: Fonogrammi, etc. (Wit)


Essential. :tiphat:


----------



## Pugg

​
*Meyerbeer: Les Huguenots*

_Dame Joan Sutherland_ (Marguerite de Valois), _Martina Arroyo _(Valentine de Saint-Bris), Huguette Tourangeau (Urbain), Anastasios Vrenios (Raoul de Nangis), Dominic Cossa (Compte de Nevers), Gabriel Bacquier (Compte de Saint-Bris), Nicola Ghiuselev (Marcel), John Wakefield (Bois-Rosé/De Tavannes), Joseph Ward (De Cossé), John Noble (De Thoré), Glynne Thomas (De Retz), John Gibbs (De Meru)

New Philharmonia Orchestra, _Richard Bonynge
_

"


> Sutherland is predictably impressive. Her 'O beau pays' is thrillingly done...with much attention to detail. Tourangeau as the page is another highlight...This is by far the most successful recording of this work and with a brilliant recording to match the ambitions of the project. It is well worth investigating by all lovers of French opera." Penguin Guide, 2011 edition


----------



## Pugg

Vaneyes said:


> Recorded 2007.


Essential. :tiphat:


----------



## Guest

Boulez

Sur Incises
Messagesquisse
Anthemes 2


----------



## opus55

Greene: Overtures
_Baroque Band_










Last Friday I attended my first baroque concert in Evanston, Illinois. Hearing period instruments live for the first time was an exhilarating experience. I found their album on Apple Music.


----------



## Mahlerian

Bartók: Concerto for Orchestra
Chicago Symphony Orchestra, cond. Boulez









Stravinsky: Octet
Members of the Columbia Symphony Orchestra, cond. Stravinsky


----------



## AClockworkOrange

*Verdi: Rigoletto - Maria Callas et al.*









After traversing Beethoven's Symphonies I decided I needed something a little different. Not only different to Ludwig Van, but also to my recent listening in general.

As I haven't listened to any Opera for a fair while, I chose to dive into the Maria Callas Complete Studio Recordings Set and ended up choosing Rigoletto - beginning with CD30 & 31 - featuring Tito Gobbi, Giuseppe Di Stefano, et al. under the baton of Tullio Serafin with the Coro e Orchestra del Teatro alla Scala, Milano.

I have only heard excerpts of this Opera up to now - as other works tend to jump the queue. So far, I am really enjoying this performance. I also have the Sutherland/Pavarotti recording awaiting it's maiden listen - perhaps at the end of the week as I am back at work from tomorrow.


----------



## Vasks

opus55 said:


> Greene: Overtures
> _Baroque Band_


LOL! I just bought that CD and it arrived yesterday. And except for his penchant to sequence too long it's nice stuff


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

Sergei Rachmaninoff - Piano Concerto No. 3 in D minor, Op. 30 (Vladimir Horowitz; Eugene Ormandy; New York Philharmonic).









Both the music and the performance are terrific. Horowitz's playing is extraordinarily dynamic and subtly lyrical, as always. The music itself is varied, rich in dynamics, melody and lyricism.


----------



## elgar's ghost

In the mood for piano music again so it's Liszt's turn.

_Harmonies poétiques et religieuses_ S.173 (1845-52), _Ode Funèbre No. 1 -"Les Morts"_ S.516 (1860), _Resignazione_ S.187a (1877), _Ungarns Gott - "A magyarok istene"_ [two-hand version] S.543a (1881), _Ave Maria_ in D-flat S.504 (1869 - rev. 1873), _Ave Maria_ in G S.545 (1881), _Ave Maria - "Die Glocken von Rom"_ in E S.182 (1862), _Ave Maria d'Arcedelt_ S.183b (1862), Six Consolations S.172 (1849-50) and _Ungarns Gott - "A magyarok istene"_ [left-hand version] S.543b (1881):


----------



## Grizzled Ghost

For some reason, I'm really digging Copland's Billy the Kid right now.









I never paid it much attention before.


----------



## deprofundis

I might lisen to Monteverdi madrigals 4-5 but Monteverdi but my first lisen i find it quite boring, and by god i love the art of the madrigal when the chromatism of the voice is rich and colorful, im afraid verdi madrigal bored me, so i will be lisening perhaps *the Anonymous vocal work of The Mass of Tournai and St.Luke Passion *.One of this work is french from France early 14 th century great enigmatic work, quite moving, than there is St.Luke Passion i did not get fully into it as i did whit The Mass of Tournai but it might grow on me, overall a discovery Worth mentioning, i bought it whiteout hearing it first and it was a nice purchase.


----------



## Cosmos

Chopin - 4 Ballades


----------



## bejart

Louis Spohr (1784-1859): String Quartet No.20 in A Minor, Op.74, No.1

New Budapest Quartet: Andras Kiss and Ferenc Balough, violins -- Laszlo Barsony, viola -- Karoly Botvay, cello


----------



## MagneticGhost

This is a bit special. The Huelgas rarely disappoint but this CD is a treasure. Will be listening to this one a lot I feel. 
Richafort: Requiem (In memoriam Josquin Desprez)


----------



## George O

Giuseppe Tartini (1692-1770): Le Sonate del Tasso

Sonatas XV, XVII, XIX, XII per violino e basso continuo

Accademia Claudio Monteverdi:
Jean Estournet, baroque violin
Thérèse Pollet, baroque cello
Hans Ludwig Hirsch, harpsichord and positive organ

on Frequenz (Italy), from 1984

5 stars


----------



## Arsakes

*G.F.Handel:*

Music for the Royal Fireworks
WasserMusic, Suite in F major and Suite in D-G major
Concerto Grosso Op.6 No.1, 6 and 11
Harp Concerto in B flat, Op.4 No.6 (Auriacombe)
Organ Concerto in G minor, No.5 'Armand' (Op.7)
Organ Concerto No.1 in G minor and No.4 in F (Op.4)

Plus









I used to like Fireworks more than Wassermusik. But now it shows completely inferiority to watermusic. And other concertos are even more lovely to rate them over these two.


----------



## Arsakes

bejart said:


> Antonio Vivaldi (1678-1741): Oboe Concerto in G Minor, RV460
> 
> Burkhard Glaetzner on oboe with the Neues Bachisches Collegium Musicum Leipzig


Oboe is my favorite woodwind instrument, and Handel and Vivaldi Oboe Concertos are just magnificent.


----------



## nightscape

*Strauss, R* - Aus Italien (Ashkenazy/Cleveland)










*Dvorak* - Symphony No. 7 (Fischer/Budapest Festival)










*Brahms* - Piano Concerto No. 2 (Szell/Cleveland)










*Beethoven* - Piano Concerto No. 5 (Vanska/Sudbin/Minnesota)


----------



## Blancrocher

Fou Ts'ong playing Scarlatti


----------



## Blancrocher

Vaneyes said:


> Essential. :tiphat:


Yeah, I'm loving that Penderecki album--thanks for mentioning it. The final work on it, the "Winterreise" Horn Concerto, was new to me. It's a real beauty--very joyful and uplifting music. It reminds me more of Strauss than Schubert's song cycle, incidentally.


----------



## johnnysc

Johann Christian Bach - Salve Regina

Emma Kirkby

L'Orfeo Barockorchester/Michi Gaigg


----------



## Mahlerian

Mozart: Symphony No. 38 in D "Prague," No. 39 in E-flat
Prague Chamber Orchestra, cond. Mackerras


----------



## AClockworkOrange

*Hugo Wolf: Songs from the Romantic Poets - Schwarzkopf & Moore*








CD14 from this immense collection of Elisabeth Schwarzkopf recordings. My only exposure to Schwarzkopf singing Wolf's Lieder was on a recital disc with Wilhelm Furtwangler as accompanist. Whilst I treasure that disc greatly, this is wonderfully contrasting collection - both from a musical standpoint and consequently a vocal direction too.

Gerald Moore released an very interesting recording by the title of the "Unashamed Accompanist". Over his career - as he demonstrates with aplomb - I would say he is an unequalled accompanist. Furtwangler provides good accompaniment but unsurprisingly, given that he was first and foremost a conductor, he is not on the same level as Moore. As always with Moore, one gets a feeling of true partnership and collaboration.

Incidentally, Gerald Moore's aforementioned recording is available on Testament (recommended) or from some soul in two parts on YouTube - it is certainly worth a listen:
Part 1: 



Part 2:


----------



## ShropshireMoose

Albeniz arr. Bruno: Rumores de la Caleta/Torre Bermeja
Chavarri: Legenda del Castillo Moro
Gombau-Guerra: Apunte Betico
De Falla: Danza del Corregidor
Alfonso: Cadenza
Guridi: Viejo Zortzico/Nera Maitea/Aritz Adarean/Ator, Ator Mutil/Agura Zarkilun/Garizuma Luzerik/Zorabitatua Naiz
Jose Maria Franko: Cancion y Danza/Lullaby Marisa Robles

Shostakovich: Symphony No.4 in C Minor, Op.43 Royal Liverpool Philharmonic Orchestra/Vassily Petrenko

A more delightful disc than this harp recital by Marisa Robles could scarce be imagined. Many of the pieces on it were written or arranged for her by the composer's themselves and I only wish it were more readily available than it currently seems to be.
Then a first for me, I've never heard Shostakovich's 4th Symphony before and I can only say, "WOW!" and then some! This performance seems to be perfectly splendid so far as I can tell, but I am open to suggestions should any have strong feelings for other performances.................


----------



## AClockworkOrange

AClockworkOrange said:


> View attachment 80371
> 
> CD14 from this immense collection of Elisabeth Schwarzkopf recordings. My only exposure to Schwarzkopf singing Wolf's Lieder was on a recital disc with Wilhelm Furtwangler as accompanist. Whilst I treasure that disc greatly, this is wonderfully contrasting collection - both from a musical standpoint and consequently a vocal direction too.
> 
> Gerald Moore released an very interesting recording by the title of the "Unashamed Accompanist". Over his career - as he demonstrates with aplomb - I would say he is an unequalled accompanist. Furtwangler provides good accompaniment but unsurprisingly, given that he was first and foremost a conductor, he is not on the same level as Moore. As always with Moore, one gets a feeling of true partnership and collaboration.
> 
> Incidentally, Gerald Moore's aforementioned recording is available on Testament (recommended) or from some soul in two parts on YouTube - it is certainly worth a listen:
> Part 1:
> 
> 
> 
> Part 2:


On completing this disc, I moved backwards to CD12 starting with the song "Epiphanias" - one of my favourites from the recital with Furtwängler. It may be that I imprinted particularly with the Furtwängler recording here but this is the one song where Moore comes in second for me (by a hair).

Back to the rest of the recital on this CD, Gerald Moore is in remarkable form and with the exception of that final song on this recital remains ahead of the pack. The three Mignon Lieder are especially beautiful.


----------



## Jeffrey Smith

ShropshireMoose said:


> View attachment 80372
> View attachment 80373
> 
> 
> Albeniz arr. Bruno: Rumores de la Caleta/Torre Bermeja
> Chavarri: Legenda del Castillo Moro
> Gombau-Guerra: Apunte Betico
> De Falla: Danza del Corregidor
> Alfonso: Cadenza
> Guridi: Viejo Zortzico/Nera Maitea/Aritz Adarean/Ator, Ator Mutil/Agura Zarkilun/Garizuma Luzerik/Zorabitatua Naiz
> Jose Maria Franko: Cancion y Danza/Lullaby Marisa Robles
> 
> Shostakovich: Symphony No.4 in C Minor, Op.43 Royal Liverpool Philharmonic Orchestra/Vassily Petrenko
> 
> A more delightful disc than this harp recital by Marisa Robles could scarce be imagined. Many of the pieces on it were written or arranged for her by the composer's themselves and I only wish it were more readily available than it currently seems to be.
> Then a first for me, I've never heard Shostakovich's 4th Symphony before and I can only say, "WOW!" and then some! This performance seems to be perfectly splendid so far as I can tell, but I am open to suggestions should any have strong feelings for other performances.................


Heck of a contrast between the two. For the Shostakovich, my own favorite is Gergiev on Philips.....but you are in good hands with Petrenko.

Currently, some solid PI performances of 18th century cello concertos led off by Hadyn's C Major concerto.


----------



## Eramirez156

*Danish State Radio Symphony Orchestra Plays Music of Scandinavia Vol.1*

*Excerpts from Maskarade 
Carl Nielsen

Two Elegiac Melodies, Op. 34 
Edvard Grieg

Serenade for Strings
Svend S. Schultz*

*Danish State Radio Symphony Orchestra 
Erik Tuxen
Thomas Jensen*

_London LL 1314_


----------



## Balthazar

*Mozart ~ Piano Sonata No. 1 in C, K 279.* Daniel-Ben Pienaar at the piano.

*Mompou ~ Piano Works.* Arcadi Volodos plays _Scènes d'enfants_, selections from _Musica Callada_, etc.

*Debussy ~ La cathédrale engloutie.* Nelson Freire at the piano.

*Bizet ~ The Pearl Fishers.* Yesterday's live radio broadcast from the Met under Gianandrea Noseda. Diana Damrau, Mariusz Kwiecien, and Matthew Polenzani star. I'll try to catch this in the cinema on Wednesday.

*Lutosławski ~ Symphony No. 3.* For SS, the composer leads Berlin (on YouTube).


----------



## nightscape

*Stravinsky* - The Fairy's Kiss (Craft/LSO)










*Tchaikovsky* -

Romeo and Juliet, Fantasy Overture (Muti/Philadelphia)

Francesca da Rimini: Symphonic Fantasy after Dante (Muti/Philadelphia)


----------



## senza sordino

Brahms String Quartets 1,2&3, Piano Quintet
View attachment 80377


Brahms Symphony no 4
View attachment 80378


I never tire of listening to Brahms


----------



## EDaddy

http://postimage.org/

My first ever Finzi listen. Really interesting music. Grand, sweeping and modern... yet with a firm root in the Romantic tradition. Too early to say much else. Definitely has my attention.

A Severn Rhapsody, Op. 3 is a breathtakingly gorgeous piece of music. Wow.


----------



## Guest

No. 21 today--wonderful playing with exemplary sound.


----------



## bejart

Jan Vanhal (1739-1813): Sinfonia in F Major, Bryan F7

Riyoko Matsui leading the Haydn Sinfonietta Tokyo


----------



## mstar

Do you ever have that composer that you just can't stop listening to?

I'm listening to *Rachmaninoff's Cello Sonata (Gutman/Virsaladze)*, but I've listened to so much Rach lately that I actually feel guilty about it. 
*Schoenberg's Verklarte Nacht (Boulez)* is next. I'm trying to pull myself out of this madness. Thank goodness for Schoenberg...


----------



## Guest

While technically a DVD, he gives a complete and hair-raising performance of Ravel's Gaspard de la Nuit at the end. Horrible sound (very brittle and tinny), but who cares with such staggering playing. Made in 1983--has some fascinating footage of lessons with his teacher Aliza Kezheradze.


----------



## MrTortoise

Johann Sebastian Bach

Cantata No. 76 'Die Himmel erzählen die Ehre Gottes'
Cantata No. 75 'Die Elenden sollen essen'

Ruth Ziesak, soprano; Elisabeth von Magnus, alto; Paul Agnew, tenor; Klaus Mertens, bass
Amsterdam Baroque Orchestra & Choir
Ton Koopman, cond.


----------



## bejart

Theodor von Schacht (1748-1823): Symphony in C Major

Gernot Schmalfuss conducting the Evergreen Symphony Orchestra


----------



## Pugg

Kontrapunctus said:


> While technically a DVD, he gives a complete and hair-raising performance of Ravel's Gaspard du la Nuit at the end. Horrible sound (very brittle and tinny), but who cares with such staggering playing. Made in 1983--has some fascinating footage of lessons with his teacher Aliza Kezheradze.


I love this film / documentary :tiphat:


----------



## Pugg

​
Mozart - Divertimenti


----------



## EDaddy

http://postimage.org/app.php

Mozart - Piano Concerto #20
Murray Perahia & ?

The second of my top two favorite interpreters of Mozart's piano concerti. 
Pure class.

Addendum: The English Chamber Orchestra... he's conducting himself.
Thx Pugg!


----------



## MrTortoise

Claude Debussy: Syrinx
Edgar Varese: Density 21.5, Hyperprism, Octandre, Integrales
Olivier Messiean: Cantéyodjayâ for piano, Sept haïkaï

Boulez and the Domaine musical gang


----------



## Pugg

EDaddy said:


> http://postimage.org/app.php
> 
> Mozart - Piano Concerto #20
> Murray Perahia & ?
> 
> The second of my top two favourite interpreters of Mozart's piano concerti.
> Pure class.


The English Chamber Orchestra, he's conducting himself :tiphat:


----------



## Pugg

​*Schubert; The Trout.*
Capucon brothers and Friends:tiphat:


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mozart; famous aria's 
Anna Moffo.
*
Track and review on Testament:

https://www.demonoid.pw/files/details/2537746/006042444018/


----------



## nightscape

*Glière* - Symphony No. 2 (Downes/BBC Philharmonic)


----------



## Badinerie

Prokofiev Piano Concerto no 3.


----------



## tortkis

SeptimalTritone said:


> Horaţiu Rădulescu - Iubiri for 16 instrumentalists
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Elliott Carter- String Quartets 1 and 2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Morton Feldman- Three Voices
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfgang Mitterer- inwendig losgelöst
> 
> 
> 
> This is a wonderful electronic painting with neo-baroque building blocks.


That Mitterer piece is great. Thank you.

I'm currently listening to Stop Playing. It's a mesmerizing experience.

Wolfgang Mitterer: Stop Playing (3 Organs Solo, Remixed)









audio streaming & booklet: https://www.col-legno.com/en/shop/complete_catalog/stop_playing


----------



## Pugg

​
*Respighi: Roman Trilogy
*

Pines of Rome/ Fountains of Rome/ Roman Festivals

Philadelphia Orchestra, _Riccardo Muti_:tiphat:


----------



## EDaddy

http://postimage.org/

Borodin - Symphony 1 - 3
Gerard Schwarz; Seattle Symphony

Heard a good bit of Borodin, esp. some of his chamber works but 
somehow missed his symphonies til now. The jury's still out but
so far so good.


----------



## Pugg

​*Verdi: Otello*

_Mario del Monaco_ (Otello), Aldo Protti (Iago), _Renata Tebaldi_ (Desdemona), Nello Romanato (Cassio), Athos Cesarini (Rodrigo), Fernando Corena (Lodovico), Tom Krause (Montano), Ana Raquel Satra (Emilia)

Wiener Philharmoniker & Wiener Staatsopernchor,_ Herbert von Karajan_

Studio recording, 1961



> "del Monaco is hardly a subtle Otello, but his voice is gloriously heroic, and this is one of his finest collaborations with Renata Tebaldi on disc. There is much to enjoy in the conducting of Karajan" Penguin Guide, 2010 edition **/***


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Delius's *A Mass of Life* (a setting of parts of Nietzsche's _Also sprach Zarathustra_) has none of the guilt-ridden sinner's supplication attached to the Christian Mass, but is a celebration of life in all its ever changing glory, and makes a splendid start to the week in this excellent recording under the late Sir Charles Groves. This was only the work's second recording (the first under Sir Thomas Beecham) and is a work Groves was particularly associated with, having conducted it in Holland, at the Lucerne Festival, in Japan and at the 1988 Proms. Benjamin Luxon sings the important baritone solos with beautiful tone and keen insight, with superb contributions from Heather Harper, Helen Watts and Robert Tear.

Coupled here with the lovely _Songs of Sunset_, with Dame Janet Baker and John Shirley Quirk its estimable soloists.


----------



## Guest

MagneticGhost said:


> View attachment 80365
> 
> 
> This is a bit special. The Huelgas rarely disappoint but this CD is a treasure. Will be listening to this one a lot I feel.
> Richafort: Requiem (In memoriam Josquin Desprez)


Very beautiful.


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

Arsakes said:


> Oboe is my favorite woodwind instrument, and Handel and Vivaldi Oboe Concertos are just magnificent.


Telemann's are also excellent .

Ludwig van Beethoven - Piano Concerto No. 4 in G Major (Stefan Vladar; Barry Wordsworth; Capella Istropolitana).









Probably my all-round favourite Beethoven Piano Concerto - the music is just magnificent. Vladar's playing here is very subtle, gentle, lyrical but also powerful when needed. Imo, the playing fits the piece extremely well.


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

EDaddy said:


> http://postimage.org/
> 
> Borodin - Symphony 1 - 3
> Gerard Schwarz; Seattle Symphony
> 
> Heard a good bit of Borodin, esp. some of his chamber works but
> somehow missed his symphonies til now. The jury's still out but
> so far so good.


I know his 1st Symphony - it's excellent! I especially like the slow movement, quite magical.


----------



## schigolch




----------



## Pugg

​
*Beethoven:* Violin Concerto in D major, Op. 61
Itzhak Perlman

Philharmonia Orchestra, Carlo Maria Giulini


----------



## ShropshireMoose

J.S. Bach: Concerto in D Minor for Two Violins, BWV 1043 Jascha Heifetz/Erick Friedman/New Symphony Orchestra/Sir Malcolm Sargent
Mozart: Sinfonia Concertante in E-flat, K.364 Jascha Heifetz/William Primrose/RCA Victor Symphony Orchestra/Izler Solomon
Brahms: Concerto in A Minor for Violin, Cello and Orchestra, Op.102 Jascha Heifetz/Gregor Piatigorsky/RCA Victor Symphony Orchestra/Alfred Wallenstein

Elgar: Violin Sonata in E Minor, Op.82
Martinu: Violin Sonata No.1 Alan Loveday/Leonard Cassini

A smashing CD of Double Concertos with Jascha Heifetz being the common thread to them all! I love all the performances here, but the Brahms is a particular favourite, it seems more passionate and more vibrantly alive in this recording than any other that I know, I've played it time and time again and never tire of it.
The LP of Alan Loveday and Leonard Cassini is new to me, I got hold of a live broadcast of Loveday in the Elgar Violin Concerto last year, and it's absolutely superb, this in turn resulted in me searching for this recording of the sonata, and it too is superb, he was clearly a wonderful violinist (and still may be, he's 87 at the time of writing), the Martinu sonata I'd never heard before, and I love it, unconditionally, in fact I'm going to play it again immediately I've finished writing this. Loveday and Cassini are a great partnership and this has been a very good buy. I can't find anything out about Cassini online, beyond the fact that he was at one time married to the actress Maxine Audley. I have one or two LPs of him (a really fine one of two piano sonatas by Glazunov springs to mind), but don't know anything much about him, has anyone got any information on him? I'd love to know whether he's still alive or not......


----------



## Pugg

​
_JS Bach: Piano Concertos BWV 1052, 1054, 1056, 1058 & 1065_

*Alexandre Tharaud *(piano)

Les Violons du Roy, Bernard Labadie


----------



## MrTortoise

Jan Dismas Zelenka

Overture in F for 2 violins, 2 oboes, viola, bassoon, and basso continuo

Il Fondamento
Paul Dombrecht, cond.










Johann Sebastian Bach

Cantata No. 190 'Singet dem Hern ein Neues Lied'

Ruth Ziesak, soprano; Elisabeth von Magnus, alto; Paul Agnew, tenor; Klaus Mertens, bass
Amsterdam Baroque Orchestra & Choir
Ton Koopman, cond.


----------



## bejart

Georg Philipp Telemann (1681-1767): Orchestral Suite in B Flat

Simon Standage leading the Collegium Musicum 90


----------



## Pugg

​*Mozart*; Piano concertos 20-21
_Geze Anda _


----------



## Vasks

*Steffani - Overture to "Orlando generoso" (Fasolis/Decca)
Lotti - Requiem in F (Hengelbrock/Deutsche Harmonia Mundi)*


----------



## Pugg

​
*Beethoven: Der glorreiche Augenblick & Choral Fantasia*

Boys of Westminster Under School Senior Choir
Fantasia for Piano, Chorus and Orchestra in C minor, Op. 80
Marta Fontannais-Simmons (mezzo-soprano), Julian Davies (tenor) & Leon McCawley (piano)

Claire Rutter (soprano), Matilde Wallevik (mezzo-soprano), Peter Hoare (tenor) & Stephen Gadd (baritone)

City of London Choir & Royal Philharmonic Orchestra, Hilary Davan Wetton


----------



## Blancrocher

Beethoven: Diabelli Variations (Barenboim); Clementi: Piano Sonatas (Horowitz)


----------



## elgar's ghost

More Liszt last night and this morning.

Sonata in B-minor S.178 (by 1853), Valse-impromptu in A S.213 (c.1842-52), _Liebesträume_ - 3 Nocturnes S.541 (c.1850), Grand gallop chromatic S.219 (1838), Mephisto Waltzes no.1 S.514 (1859-62), no.2 S.515 (1881), no.3 S.216 (1883) and no.4 S.696 (1884), Elegy no.1 S.196 (1874), Elegy no.2 S.197 (1877) and Grosses Konzertsolo S.176 (c.1849-1850):


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1970 - '76 at Kingsway Hall, London. Recording Engineers: Moorfoot, Tryggvason.


----------



## johnnysc

Dvorak - Piano Concerto, Op. 33
Janácek - Concertino for Piano & Chamber Ensemble

Rudolf Firkusny

Czech Philharmonic/Václav Neumann


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mascagni Cavalleria rusticana* 
_Carlo Bergonzi, Fiorenza Cossotto, Adriane Martino_, Maria Gracia Allegri, Giangiacomo Guelfi
Coro e Orchestra del Teatro alla Scala, Herbert von Karajan

*Leoncavallo: I Pagliacci*

_Carlo Bergonzi (tenor), Joan Carlyle_ (soprano), Giuseppe Taddei (baritone), Ugo Benelli (tenor), Rolando Panerai (baritone), Giuseppe Morresi (bass) & Franco Ricciardi (tenor)

Coro e Orchestra del Teatro alla Scala, _Herbert von Karajan_:tiphat:


----------



## KirbyH

Perhaps one day will come when Beethoven and Wagner do not form the bulk of my listening - alas, today is not that day:





















Great recordings of the 5th and 7th abound - while I don't know if I'd put this at the top tier of "great" (Kleiber alone occupies that summit) but it's certainly noteworthy. I am continually astounded by the amount of weight Thielemann injects into these two symphonies - this is Beethoven that thumps one in the chest and demands attention. More impressive is how utterly German he gets the Philharmonia to sound. I long for a remake of the symphonies with his Staatskapelle Dresden (I pretend that dreadful Sony cycle did not happen) and Thielemann in top form. This disc shows promise and thank God it's not done in HIP style - Beethoven deserves much, much better.

I'm still trying to convince myself that Thielemann's DG Ring from Vienna is a necessity when I already have this one - I suspect that they are both in the same sort of mode, which is an excellent conductor and orchestra and a sort of best-that-can-be-done vocal tribe. That being said, I listened to the second act of Gotterdammerung - Bayreuth's acoustics lend this recording a lot of help, with everyone being captured in really, really good sonics. The orchestra sounds appropriately huge, Thielemann drives with a steady, knowledgeable hand, and everyone else just has to follow. Hearing him marshal these forces makes me long for a Tannhauser or Lohengrin from Thielemann's baton.

And now for the outlier -

I have played A LOT of Percy Grainger's music - for wind bands, he's our Beethoven. Since on my band's next concert we're going to bludgeon Molly On The Shore to death, I wanted to hear what it would sound like in orchestral guise, which lead me to consuming two whole discs of Richard Hickox's Grainger Orchestral Edition. I think both conductor and orchestra - the BBC Phil - had a great deal of fun playing this music. It's manic fun, especially when they adhere to Grainger's strange tempo marking and suggestions (he hated traditional Italian directives - more often than not you get instructions like "clingingly" or "louden lots" and my favorite "to the fore.") I suggest you take a while to enjoy this music - it's not quite like anything else you've likely heard.


----------



## bejart

Francois-Joseph Gossec (1734-1829): Duo for Two Violins in G Minor, Op.7, No.6

Helios Ensemble: Dirk Vandaele and Marianne Herssens, violins


----------



## Cosmos

Made breakfast [late] and a pot of coffee only to find that we've run out of milk. I'm going to walk to the nearest convenience store and along the way I will continue my journey through Haydn's music.

Haydn - String Quartet in d minor, op.76 no.2, "Quinten" or "Fifths"


----------



## Tsaraslondon

I actually bought this for _The Music Makers_ with Dame Janet Baker as its radiant soloist, but this is also an excellent performance of *The Dream of Gerontius*. Boult's is a noble conception of the score, and there are those who prefer his restrained power to the heart-on-the-sleeve emotionalism of Barbirolli. Certainly the Demons chorus is thrillingly incisive and dramatic. Nicolai Gedda, singing in almost faultless English, is alternatively heroic and sensitive, and Robert Lloyd a fine Priest and Angel of the Agony, and, in this respect, they both better the soloists on the Barbirolli recording (Richard Lewis and Kim Borg), and Heather Watts is a sympathetic and involved Angel, though she ducks the (optional) high A in the Allelujah just before the Soul sees God.

And here is my problem with the set. Good as Watts is, I find it impossible to blot out Baker's radiant presence on the Barbirolli (and her glorious high A thrillingly caps that phrase). I will return to this set, especially for Gedda and Boult's incisively dramatic conducting, but I do enjoy the overt emotionalism of Barbirolli's version, and Baker's inspired and inspiring singing tips the balance for me. Not that one should have to choose of course. How fortunate we are to have both.


----------



## pmsummer

WORDS OF THE ANGEL
*Ivan Moody*
MESSE DE TOURNAI
*Anonymous* 
Trio Mediæval

_ECM New Series_


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Cherubini, Requiem in D and Mass for the Coronation of Charles X*


----------



## TurnaboutVox

I've been neglecting this thread of late, though as I've had the same 15 or so discs pretty much on rotation, all new / newish acquisitions, you've not missed much. I have opened this box set, however, and I've started with discs which each feature some works that I know already in other recordings, and one which I don't.

*Boulez conducts Bartók*

CD1*
Four Orchestral Pieces, Sz.51
Concerto For Orchestra, Sz.116*
Chicago Symphony Orchestra, Pierre Boulez [rec. 1992]

CD3*
Piano Concerto No.1, BB 91 (Sz.83)*
Krystian Zimerman, Chicago Symphony Orchestra, Pierre Boulez [rec. 2001]
* Piano Concerto No.2, BB 101 (Sz.95)*
Leif Ove Andsnes, Berliner Philharmoniker, Pierre Boulez [rec. 2003]
*Piano Concerto No.3, BB 127 (Sz.119)
*Hélène Grimaud, London Symphony Orchestra, Pierre Boulez [rec. 2004]

[DG, 2012]


----------



## Mahlerian

Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre
Ehlert, Claycomb, Clark, White, Philharmonia Orchestra, cond. Salonen


----------



## pmsummer

SOIR, DIT-ELLE
*O. Harkavvy, L. Power, G. Bryars, A. Smith, I. Moody*
Trio Mediæval

_ECM New Series_


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 2006 at Maison de la Culture, Grenoble. Recording Engineer: Frederic Briant.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Brahms, Symphony No. 2*

Brahms may have felt that black wings incessantly flap above us, but Gardiner makes the wings a shade lighter. Parts of the third movement could even fool a casual listener into thinking it was Tchaikovsky.


----------



## ShropshireMoose

Brahms: Piano Quintet in F Minor, Op.34/Piano Quartet No.2 in A, Op.26 Rudolf Serkin/The Busch Quartet

Reger: Variations and Fugue on a theme by J.A. Hiller, Op.100 Bamberg Symphony Orchestra/Joseph Keilberth

Clementi: Piano Sonata in C, Op.33 No.3
Schumann: Humoresque in B-flat, Op.20
Rachmaninoff: Etude-tableau in E-flat Minor, Op.39 No.5/Barcarolle in G Minor, Op.10 No.3/Humoresque in G, Op.10 No.5
Liszt: Consolation No.3 in D-flat/Mephisto Waltz No.1
Chopin: Waltz in A Minor, Op.34 No.2
Scriabin: Prelude for the left hand alone in C-sharp Minor, Op.9 No.1
Chopin: Polonaise in A-flat, Op.53 Vladimir Horowitz

More delights from the Busch Quartet, this time with Rudolf Serkin, I've never heard their playing of Brahms before and I enjoyed it every bit as much as their Beethoven, they really seem to penetrate far beneath the surface of whatever they play, and I look forward to hearing this disc again, soon! 
Reger was a masterly writer for the orchestra and these Hiller Variations are terrific, with a whacking great fugue to finish them, a delight.
Horowitz in another great recital from this wonderful box, this one was given at Orchestra Hall, Chicago, 15th April, 1979. The Clementi Sonata is sometimes known as the "Concerto without orchestra", there's a cadenza in the first movement which certainly gives it a concerto feel. I've always loved it since I bought the LP with Horowitz' performance on it in 1983. So much so that I learned it and played it in a recital I gave about four years ago, what a truly wonderful piece it is. Schumann's Humoresque also receives a terrific performance, not an easy work to bring off successfully, but one that is totally suited to Horowitz' temperament, and he does it full justice. The Rachmaninoff items are likewise in his blood, and the Liszt, the Mephisto Waltz also containing passages from Busoni's arrangement of it, and a coda of VH's invention!! The Scriabin Etude is Horowitz' only recording of this piece and this is its first release, most beautifully played it makes me so grateful for issues like this, bravo I say, bravo, and then, bravo, bravo, bravo again!


----------



## EDaddy

Pugg said:


> ​
> *Beethoven:* Violin Concerto in D major, Op. 61
> Itzhak Perlman
> 
> Philharmonia Orchestra, Carlo Maria Giulini


Wonderful record! :tiphat:


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Nicolas Flagello, The Passion of Martin Luther King*

"This is a very personal, almost mystical, interpretation of Martin Luther King rather than a work of social consciousness." Walter Simmons, Voices in the Wilderness


----------



## tortkis

Terry Riley: In C - TRABANT ECHO ORCHESTRA









DAVID SCHNEE (viola), NICOLA ROMANÒ (cello), TOBIAS VON GLENCK (bass), SIMONE KELLER (piano, toypiano), MARTIN LORENZ (percussion)


----------



## MagneticGhost

Haydn: Symphony No.39 in G Minor
Trevor Pinnock and the English Consort


----------



## omega

*Hans Abrahamsen*
_Let Me Tell You_
Libretto: Paul Griffiths
Soprano: Barbara Hannigan
Andris Nelsons, Symphonieorchester des Bayerischen Rundfunks








I had listened an extract of this piece, and it has haunted me for several years. This is its first recording. It is *M-A-R-V-E-L-L-O-U-S*. Simply marvellous. Do have a listen.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Concluding today's listening with Liszt and Bizet.

Symphony in C (1855), _L'Arlésienne_ Suite no.1 (arr. Bizet 1872) and Suite no.2 (posth. arr. Ernest Guiraud 1879):










Piano Concerto no.1 in E-flat S.124 (1830s-1853), Piano Concerto no.2 in A S.125 (1839/40-1861) and _Totentanz_: Paraphrase on _"Dies irae"_ for piano and orchestra S.126 (1830s-40s - rev. 1853 and 1859)


----------



## Becca

omega said:


> *Hans Abrahamsen*
> _Let Me Tell You_
> Libretto: Paul Griffiths
> Soprano: Barbara Hannigan
> Andris Nelsons, Symphonieorchester des Bayerischen Rundfunks
> View attachment 80407
> 
> 
> I had listened an extract of this piece, and it has haunted me for several years. This is its first recording. It is *M-A-R-V-E-L-L-O-U-S*. Simply marvellous. Do have a listen.


An amazing piece which is less than 2 years old and just won the 2016 Grawemeyer prize.


----------



## Eramirez156

*Piano Sonatas Hob. XVI:48,50 & 51*
*Joseph Haydn*









_*Alfred Brendel*_


----------



## Blancrocher

Bruckner: Symphony 9 (Jochum/Dresden)


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Saint-Saens, Piano Concerto No. 1, Hans Abrahamsen, Let Me Tell You*


----------



## Mahlerian

Berio: O King

Later incorporated into his Sinfonia for voices and orchestra, the movement was originally a separate piece written in memoriam for Martin Luther King Jr.


----------



## bejart

Jan Vanhal (1739-1813): String Quartet in C Major, Op.33, No.1, Weinmann C7

Haydn Sinfonietta Tokyo: Tomoko Jouho and Mizue Hidekawa, violins -- Maki Fukumoto, viola -- Masato Takahashi, cello


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Ambrosian Chant*

This is a choir of women from Korea. They sing thinly and unexpressively, as if they're afraid they'll wake someone up.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Schwarzkopf talking about her career, with fascinating visual clips of her in some of her most famous roles, such as Donna Elvira, the Countess and the Marschallin, and also singing Lieder.

A great memento of a great singer.


----------



## Richannes Wrahms




----------



## bejart

Johann Nepomuk Hummel (1778-1837): Flute Sonata in A Major, Op.64

Lisa Daoust, flute -- Carmen Picard, piano


----------



## pmsummer

ORGAN AND OBOE
*Telemann, Handel, Bach, Muffat, Krebs, Lübeck*
Daniel Matrone - organ at the _Cathedral d'Agde_
Jérôme Simonpoli - oboe

_Jade_


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

schigolch said:


>


Harnoncourt is a great conductor but .... these are symphonies, not oratorios. I realize that Harnoncourt chooses to formulate this with 'Instrumental oratorium' which weakens the impression that he actually means oratorios, but still the overall impression remains.

Mozart's last symphonies are great masterpieces, but the oratorio is a very specific musical genre which demands vocal soloists, a choir, recitatives and which is usually centered around religious themes. This is not the case for Mozart's last symphonies, which were written by him as musical pieces belonging to the symphony genre.

Now, if Harnoncourt took the music in the symphonies, and at least added soloists and choir and called the disc 'Mozart's Last Symphonies - Recomposed as Oratorios, by Nikolaus Harnoncourt', this would in my opinion be fully normal and acceptable.

Franz Schubert - Piano Sonata in G Major, D 894; 'Wanderer' Fantasy in C Major, D 760; Marche militaire No. 1 in D-Flat Major (Tristan Pfaff).









Imo, an excellent pianist who is still somewhat overlooked. His Schubert playing is great - very lyrical, smooth but forceful when needed.


----------



## D Smith

Remembering Quartetto Italiano. Schubert String Quartet No. 14.


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

Richannes Wrahms said:


>


The redhead's pretty cute .


----------



## pmsummer

*Having tried my hand at church bell change ringing... I'll take the handbells!*



Richannes Wrahms said:


>












CHANGE RINGING ON HANDBELLS
*The Change Ringing Handbell Group*
The Friends Meeting House, Frenchay, Bristol, England

_Saydisc_


----------



## starthrower




----------



## Blancrocher

Sibelius: Symphonies 6 & 7, Tapiola (Karajan)


----------



## deprofundis

Im lisening to Carlo Gesualdo on brilliant, one of the cheaper Gesualdo cd i bought, but it's a fine cd , orchestrated by ensemble arte musica Under Francesco Cera recorded in a Church in Italy.during 2-5 december 2013.The breathing thecnique is decent , not one of the best but a memorable one, a newbie to Gesualdo's music can do mutch worst, im lisening the record writhing these words whit a candel light, it dosen get more epic than this the story goes i bought this album because i had several one of tenebrae responsoria, and the artwork look interresting, i wanted to see what brilliant another budget could do.Brilliant is not a bad label in fact this label among the top budget title compagny whit musique d'abord and naxos, i have several Brilliant cd, Royer,luzzaschi ect.Apex still remain the cheapest in term of quality no information or next to nothing no cover, but sometime the recording good at least.


----------



## pmsummer

OLD GAUTIERS NIGHTINGHALL
_French & English Lute Music_
*Nicolas Bouvier, Pierre Gaultier, Simon Ives, Thomas Mace, Rene Mesangeau*
Anthony Bailes - lute

_Ramée_


----------



## Vasks

Blancrocher said:


> View attachment 80417
> 
> 
> Sibelius: Symphonies 6 & 7, Tapiola (Karajan)










OoooooooooooooK


----------



## Jeffrey Smith

KirbyH said:


> Perhaps one day will come when Beethoven and Wagner do not form the bulk of my listening - alas, today is not that day:
> 
> View attachment 80392
> View attachment 80393
> View attachment 80394
> 
> 
> Great recordings of the 5th and 7th abound - while I don't know if I'd put this at the top tier of "great" (Kleiber alone occupies that summit) but it's certainly noteworthy. I am continually astounded by the amount of weight Thielemann injects into these two symphonies - this is Beethoven that thumps one in the chest and demands attention. More impressive is how utterly German he gets the Philharmonia to sound. I long for a remake of the symphonies with his Staatskapelle Dresden (I pretend that dreadful Sony cycle did not happen) and Thielemann in top form. This disc shows promise and thank God it's not done in HIP style - Beethoven deserves much, much better.
> 
> .


I was listening to the new recording of 5 and 7 from Pittsburgh/Honeck last night. You might want to give it a try. Might be the best 7 I have heard. And 5 is pretty good

I agree with you about Thielemann's Beethoven cycle. Best description of it is: boring.


----------



## Jeffrey Smith

HaydnBearstheClock said:


> Harnoncourt is a great conductor but .... these are symphonies, not oratorios. I realize that Harnoncourt chooses to formulate this with 'Instrumental oratorium' which weakens the impression that he actually means oratorios, but still the overall impression remains.
> 
> Mozart's last symphonies are great masterpieces, but the oratorio is a very specific musical genre which demands vocal soloists, a choir, recitatives and which is usually centered around religious themes. This is not the case for Mozart's last symphonies, which were written by him as musical pieces belonging to the symphony genre.
> 
> Now, if Harnoncourt took the music in the symphonies, and at least added soloists and choir and called the disc 'Mozart's Last Symphonies - Recomposed as Oratorios, by Nikolaus Harnoncourt', this would in my opinion be fully normal and acceptable.
> 
> Franz Schubert - Piano Sonata in G Major, D 894; 'Wanderer' Fantasy in C Major, D 760; Marche militaire No. 1 in D-Flat Major (Tristan Pfaff).
> 
> View attachment 80416
> 
> 
> Imo, an excellent pianist who is still somewhat overlooked. His Schubert playing is great - very lyrical, smooth but forceful when needed.


Harnoncourt claims the last three symphonies are part of one grand three part edifice, linked in various ways by Mozart. I do not think he came close to proving it, however.

Speaking of Mozart, this is what I have on just now: Concertos 1,4,5








Part of this set


----------



## MrTortoise

Anton Bruckner

Symphony No. 5 in B-flat

Bavarian Radio Symphony Orchestra
Eugen Jochum, cond.


----------



## deprofundis

William Lawes consort music for viol lute and theorbos, the light when out in my living room, but in lisening to this music whit a new candle, this had some feeling to the actual music, because we all know this is all about creating atmosphere to shrouded the music, i may burn some frankencens too once again same reason... this pretty this raffinated music need special care, but let's talk about the actual music itself the theorbos are fascinating, the lute part even if 3 tracks is music to day dream it dosen get better than this i would like to send a special thanks to TC menber Madryka for pointing out to me this fine gentelmen classical composer.
I lisen to his music often, it curiously remind me of olde time, court music that is festive and entertaining may i says party music.

:tiphat:


----------



## CypressWillow

Mendelssohn Piano Trio Op.66:






A very fine performance.


----------



## Balthazar

*Schubert ~ Lieder.* British soprano Elizabeth Watts is accompanied by Roger Vignoles on the piano in this very beautiful collection of 21 songs.

*Poulenc ~ Concerto for Two Pianos.* Eric Le Sage and Frank Braley are joined by the Orchestre Philharmonique de Liège under Stéphane Denève.

*Babbitt ~ Canonical Form.* Martin Goldray at the piano.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Rachmaninov* Symphony 1 + Symphonic Dances


----------



## Pugg

Manxfeeder said:


> *Saint-Saens, Piano Concerto No. 1,
> *


Essential :tiphat:


----------



## tortkis

Paul Dessau: Complete String Quartets - Neues Leipziger Streichquartett (CPO)


----------



## MrTortoise

Jan Dismas Zelenka

Overture in F
Hipocondrie in A
Concerto in G
Symphonia in a minor

Il Fondamento
Paul Dombrecht, cond.


----------



## Guest

On the turntable tonight. Not bad playing for a 14 year old! Early digital audio that analog can ameliorate only so far.


----------



## Pugg

Kontrapunctus said:


> On the turntable tonight. Not bad playing for a 14 year old! Early digital audio that analog can ameliorate only so far.


I have his Rachmaninov on vinyl, stunning playing, alas short lived fame.


----------



## Pugg

​*Jonas Kaufmann; The Puccini album*
Puccini:

Donna non vidi mai (from Manon Lescaut)

Oh, sarò la più bella...Tu, tu, amore? (from Manon Lescaut)

Kristine Opolais (soprano)

Ah, Manon mi tradisce (from Manon Lescaut)

Ah! Non v'avvicinate! No, pazzo son (from Manon Lescaut)

Ei giunge!...Torna ai felici di (from Le Villi)

Orgia, Chimera Dall'occhio Vitreo (from Edgar)

O soave fanciulla (from La Bohème)

Kristine Opolais (soprano)

Recondita armonia (from Tosca)

Addio, fiorito asil (from Madama Butterfly)

Una parola sola! … Or son sei mesi (from La Fanciulla del West)

Ch'ella mi creda libero e lontano (from La Fanciulla del West)

Parigi! E la citta dei desideri (from La Rondine)

Hai ben ragione (from Il tabarro)

Avete torto! (from Gianni Schicchi)

Firenze è come un albero fiorito (from Gianni Schicchi)

Non piangere, Liù! (from Turandot)

Nessun dorma (from Turandot)

Jonas Kaufmann (tenor)

Orchestra e Coro dell'Accademia Nazionale di Santa Cecilia, Antonio Pappano


----------



## EDaddy

Pugg said:


> Essential :tiphat:


I'd be curious to hear your take on the merits of this Pascal Roge/ Dutoit CD of the Saint-Saëns Piano Concertos as compared to the Jean-Phillipe Collard/ André Previn/ Royal Philharmonic Orchestra version, if you'd be so kind to indulge me. :tiphat:


----------



## Pugg

Inspired by Kontrapunctus;







DIMITRIS SGOUROS RACHMANINOFF PIANO CONCERTO # 3


----------



## Easy Goer

Vaughn Williams - Symphony No. 6. A Song of Thanksgiving & The Lark Ascending. London Philharmonic Choir & Orchestra & 
Adrian Boult, Jean Pougnet Violin, Soloists, Luton Choral Society.


----------



## EDaddy

http://postimage.org/

Wilhelm Furtwängler: Symphony No.2 in E minor
Berliner Phil; Furtwängler

I'm quite partial to this symphony and Furtwängler conducting Furtwängler. For me, it has everything one could ask for thematically/developmentally and emotionally in a symphonic work. Shame there's so much distortion in the loud passages; but only a minor nuisance for a work with such a big payoff.


----------



## Pugg

EDaddy said:


> I'd be curious to hear your take on the merits of this Pascal Roge/ Dutoit CD of the Saint-Saëns Piano Concertos as compared to the Jean-Phillipe Collard/ André Previn/ Royal Philharmonic Orchestra version, if you'd be so kind to indulge me. :tiphat:


Of cause I will, it is however one of those 1.000.000 $ questions.
I do like them bot very much, as I feel (as a amateur piano player) they are both understand the score so well.

They both have that French touché which this music required.
But,........ if you held the gun to my head and _I do_ have to choose I'll go for the Previn one.
I thin that he just brings that extra sparkle to the music and the recording is slightly better.
(and I am normally a Decca fan.)


----------



## Badinerie

Brahms Concerto for violin and orchestra. Symphonia of London, Antony Collins (World Record Club TP 30) 
Not a big Brahms fan but I love this one.


----------



## Pugg

From the *Anna Moffo* box:

1. Manon Lescaut / Act I / Cortese damigella
2. Manon Lescaut / Act I / Donna non vidi mai - René Leibowitz
3. Manon Lescaut / Act I / Vedete? Io son fedele
4. Manon Lescaut / Act II / Dispettosetto questo riccio!
5. Manon Lescaut / Act II / In quelle trine morbide
6. Manon Lescaut / Act II / Oh, sarò la più bella!
7. Manon Lescaut / Act II / Taci, taci, tu il cor mi frangi!
8. Manon Lescaut, Act II: Ah! Affe madamigella - Anna Moffo / René Leibowitz
9. Manon Lescaut / Act II / Senti, di qui partiamo
10. Manon Lescaut / Act II / Ah, Manon, mi tradisce
11. Manon Lescaut / Act III / Il passo m'aprite
12. Manon Lescaut / Act III / No! Pazzo son! - René Leibowitz
13. Manon Lescaut / Act IV / Sola, perduta, abbandonata...


----------



## kartikeys

repeating tracks I have liked: albinoni's oboe and adagio, chopin's piano concertos, and a bit of erik satie.


----------



## Pugg

I am staying with , La Bellissima(the real one)

​
*Verdi: La Traviata*

*Anna Moffo* (Violetta Valery),* Richard Tucker* (Alfredo Germont),* Robert Merrill* (Giorgio Germont), Anna Reynolds (Flora Bervoix), Liliana Poli (Annina), Piero de Palma (Gastone), Franco Calabrese (Baron Duphol)

Chorus and Orchestra of Teatro dell'Opera di Roma, Fernando Previtali


----------



## EDaddy

http://postimage.org/app.php

Nielsen, C.: String Quartets, Vol. 1
_String Quartet in E flat major, Op. 14, FS 23x: I. Allegro con brio_

A harmonically complex movement, sitting on that very edge that separates what I tend to enjoy listening to from what I typically do not. It starts with much movement and restlessness... as if searching for resolution but never quite finding it. Later in the movement, one hears temporary moments of resolution, but they are fleeting and resolve is ultimately unfulfilled.

_String Quartet in E flat major, Op. 14, FS 23x: II. Andante sostenuto_

Brooding; less dissonant than the previous movement but full of pain and anguish. Wonder what was going on in Nielsen's life when he conceived this work.

_String Quartet in E flat major, Op. 14, FS 23x: III. Allegretto pastorale. Presto. Allegretto pastorale_

Begins like a strange, haunted dance... almost as if under a spell, eventually exploding into intense episodic outbursts of... angst maybe? Oddly, it doesn't have a "pastorale" mood at all (to these ears anyway), at least not in the traditional sense.

_String Quartet in E flat major, Op. 14, FS 23x: IV. Finale: Allegro coraggioso - Allegro molto_

This falls somewhere between a dance and a March. Feverish and intoxicated...

[This is Nielsen pushing the limits of harmony before crossing into atonality. Probably not going to be to everyone's taste. Certainly pushes the envelope of mine but, in the right mood, I can go here.]


----------



## Tsaraslondon

#

Boult and Bax. A great disc, particularly this magnificent performance of _Tintagel_.


----------



## atsizat




----------



## Pugg

​
*Ginastera*: Estancia, Variaciones concertantes & Harp Concerto

Estancia - dance suite, Op. 8a
Variaciones concertantes Op. 23
Harp Concerto, Op. 25

_Magdalena Barrera_ (harp)

Orquestra Ciudad de Granada, Josep Pons


----------



## ShropshireMoose

Saint-Saens: Piano Concertos 1-3 Jeanne-Marie Darre/French National Radio Orchestra/Louis Fourestier

Beethoven: Violin Sonatas Nos. 5 in F, Op.24 "Spring" and 7 in C Minor, Op.30 No.2
Schubert: Fantasia in C, D.934 Adolf Busch/Rudolf Serkin

Noticing the merits of various recordings of Saint-Saens piano concertos being discussed a few posts back inspired me to dig out this set by Jeanne-Marie Darre, recorded in Paris 1955-57 it remains, for me, the touchstone by which all other complete sets have to be judged. It is a great pity that it was only recorded in mono, stereo reached French HMV a little later than the British studios. Nonetheless for sheer joy in the playing it has scarcely ever been equalled and never bettered. Mme. Darre knew these concertos probably better than most, she'd played all five in one evening in 1926 (with the Lamoureux Orchestra/Paul Paray) and thereafter played them regularly for the rest of her career. A marvellous exponent of the French "jeu perle" style of pianism she was perfectly suited to bring out the very best in these wonderful works and bring it out she certainly does. This is a terrific set, and in addition to the five concertos it contains a smashing performance of the septet for piano, trumpet, string quartet and double-bass. I cannot recommend it highly enough, though sadly it is now on the expensive side to buy (it was issued at bargain price, and praise be, I bought it immediately!), even so it is well worth investing in.
Then more from the Busch box, two wonderful Beethoven sonatas (I love the way Adolf Busch just floats into the opening of the "Spring" Sonata, I've never heard it done quite so ethereally before), and the finest performance of the Schubert Fantasia that I've ever heard. This set is a real bargain, snap it up without delay is my advice.


----------



## Blancrocher

Bach: Sonatas for Violin and Viola Da Gamba (Gould/Laredo/Rose)


----------



## Badinerie

Ah...Listening to this wonderful LP. Love old Granville's Fifine. Gorgeous vintage tone from the lp too!


----------



## Pugg

​
*Bach *- Concerto In A-Minor / Bach - Concerto In E-Major

_Jascha Heifetz_


----------



## Figleaf

*The Songs of Nicolae Bretan, vol 1- Ludovic Konya (bar) Ferdinand Weiss (pf)*










This is a lovely collection of 1970s live recital excerpts (in studio quality sound) by the warm-voiced baritone who died just over a year ago. These songs are lovely and, like the songs of many Romanian composers, deserve to be better known. Perhaps the little-spoken Romanian language is a stumbling block for foreign listeners, and I'm grateful for the fat booklet's song texts with multilingual translations- though the first four seemed to be missing. This was a great bargain from eBay, though I think that like most or all Nimbus CDs, it is available on YouTube. Highly recommended!


----------



## bejart

Johann Adolph Scheibe (1708-1776): Sinfonia a 4 in B Flat

Andrew Manze leading Concerto Copenhagen


----------



## Jeff W

*In which there is no title*

Good morning TC from cold and windy Albany!









Continued my listen to of the Bruckner Symphony set with Simone Young conducting the Philharmoniker Hamburg with the Symphony No. 3.









Jascha Heifetz playing the Bach Double Violin Concerto (with Erich Friedman on the other violin), the Mozart Sinfonia Concertante (with William Primrose on viola) and the Brahms Concerto for Violin and Cello (with Alfred Wallenstein on cello).















Comparative listening time. Symphony No. 1 & 2 from Herbert von Karajan's 1950s Beethoven Symphony set with the Philharmonia Orchestra and the 1960s set with the Berlin Philharmonic. Besides the audio being much improved in the 1960s Berlin Philharmonic set. Tempos were about the same and the only major difference I really noted was that Karajan omitted the exposition repeat in the first movement of Symphony No. 1 in the 1950s set, trimming almost two minutes time off the running time.









Joseph Haydn's Opus 76 String Quartets with the Schneider Quartet playing. Apparently the Schneider Quartet attempted to record all the Haydn String Quartets but fell short of their goal (apparently funding ran out). Good old school playing.


----------



## Pugg

​*Mahler; Symphony no1*
Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra/ Leonard Bernstein


----------



## MrTortoise

Bach/Busoni
Ich ruf zu dir, Herr Jesu Christ, No. 5, BWV 639

Felix Mendelssohn
Songs without Words (various)

Murray Perahia, piano


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

Jeffrey Smith said:


> Harnoncourt claims the last three symphonies are part of one grand three part edifice, linked in various ways by Mozart. I do not think he came close to proving it, however.
> 
> Speaking of Mozart, this is what I have on just now: Concertos 1,4,5
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Part of this set


I guess there should be a limit to as far such versions should be constructed ... I mean, Mozart wrote a lot of his symphonies under time constraints and certainly regarded each of them as separate works with their own identity. This was simply the custom of his time. Harnoncourt loves the music and that is good, but why construct these stories around it? Especially taking into account how incredibly well-educated Harnoncourt is on all matters, I'm surprised he's throwing around such claims.

Antonin Dvorak - Symphony No. 1 in C minor, 'The Bells of Zlonice'; Symphony No. 2 in B-Flat Major; Symphony No. 3 in E-Flat Major (Otmar Suitner; Staatskapelle Dresden).









Excellent conducting by Suitner and a great set of first 3 symphonies by Dvorak. Some of the formal brilliance of the later symphonies isn't quite there yet, but the works themselves are great.


----------



## scratchgolf

Although I own the Solti Ring cycle and the Bohm Bayreuth cycle, I've only really dabbled in Wagner, and opera on the whole. Puccini was my gateway to opera and Mozart solidified my love. Wagner was the next logical step, for one main reason. You either love him or typically hate him. Very few people say, "Meh, Wagner? He's ok." Well, I'm watching _Das Rheingold_ on Youtube and I'm barely past Loge entering in Act I. How should I put this? I'm in? I'm addicted? I'll just say it's really good and I'm guessing Wagner and I will be quite fond of one another. Oh yeah. Dvorak's 7th is better than his 9th. Just sayin'.


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

scratchgolf said:


> View attachment 80431
> 
> 
> Although I own the Solti Ring cycle and the Bohm Bayreuth cycle, I've only really dabbled in Wagner, and opera on the whole. Puccini was my gateway to opera and Mozart solidified my love. Wagner was the next logical step, for one main reason. You either love him or typically hate him. Very few people say, "Meh, Wagner? He's ok." Well, I'm watching _Das Rheingold_ on Youtube and I'm barely past Loge entering in Act I. How should I put this? I'm in? I'm addicted? I'll just say it's really good and I'm guessing Wagner and I will be quite fond of one another. Oh yeah. Dvorak's 7th is better than his 9th. Just sayin'.


I'll probably take the 7th over the 9th too, a bit more daring and 'rougher' around the edges, though the 9th is awesome as well. The 9th is somewhat more epic though and its melodies are brighter. Hard to decide between the two. The 4th is magnificient as well.


----------



## scratchgolf

HaydnBearstheClock said:


> I'll probably take the 7th over the 9th too, a bit more daring and 'rougher' around the edges, though the 9th is awesome as well. The 9th is somehwat more epic though and its melodies are brighter. Hard to decide between the two. The 4th is magnificient as well.


More and more I'm finding Dvorak climbing my personal Mt. Rushmore with a chisel and a hammer. Schubert and Beethoven aren't going anywhere. Bach and Mendelssohn should be sweating stone beads. Brahms, Mozart, and Dvorak are all looking to get their likenesses on my mountain. Maybe I'll just have 7 likenesses on my little hill.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Schubert: Murray Perahia *

4 Impromptus, D899
4 Impromptus, D935


----------



## D Smith

Saint-Saens, Symphony No. 3. Edo de Waart/Rotterdam Chorzempa, Organ. Still the best overall recording for me and that's because the tempi are perfect throughout, in my opinion. In other recordings the finale is rushed or the opening too slow etc. Anyone who loves this symphony should give this recording a listen. It's available on CD in a compilation 'The Best of Saint-Saens.' I've not heard his other recording with San Francisco yet which is also supposed to be great. Highly recommended.


----------



## schigolch




----------



## Vasks

_A bevy of Bedrich_

*Smetana - Overture to "The Kiss" (Stankovsky/Marco Polo)
Smetana - String Quartet #2 (Smetana Qrt/Denon)
Smetana - Hakon Jarl (Kuchar/Brilliant)*


----------



## Tsaraslondon

scratchgolf said:


> View attachment 80431
> 
> 
> Although I own the Solti Ring cycle and the Bohm Bayreuth cycle, I've only really dabbled in Wagner, and opera on the whole. Puccini was my gateway to opera and Mozart solidified my love. Wagner was the next logical step, for one main reason. You either love him or typically hate him. Very few people say, "Meh, Wagner? He's ok." Well, I'm watching _Das Rheingold_ on Youtube and I'm barely past Loge entering in Act I. How should I put this? I'm in? I'm addicted? I'll just say it's really good and I'm guessing Wagner and I will be quite fond of one another. Oh yeah. Dvorak's 7th is better than his 9th. Just sayin'.


Well you're one ahead of me, and I'd hardly call myself a dabbler when it comes to opera. I only have one Ring cycle (the Karajan). Listening to it is just too much of an undertaking for me to consider more than one recording. Nor do I really fit into either the "love" or "hate" him camp. I actually like Wagner quite a lot, just not as much as Verdi or Berlioz. I am not consumed by him, as the real Wagnerites are. I rarely visit the Wagner threads, and when I do I tend to let others, who know his music a great deal better than me, do the talking. I've learned a lot from them too.

Wagner definitely wrote some fantastic operas, just none of them is as good as *Otello* or *Les Troyens * (ducks and runs for cover). :devil:


----------



## scratchgolf

GregMitchell said:


> Well you're one ahead of me, and I'd hardly call myself a dabbler when it comes to opera. I only have one Ring cycle (the Karajan). Listening to it is just too much of an undertaking for me to consider more than one recording. Nor do I really fit into either the "love" or "hate" him camp. I actually like Wagner quite a lot, just not as much as Verdi or Berlioz. I am not consumed by him, as the real Wagnerites are. I rarely visit the Wagner threads, and when I do I tend to let others, who know his music a great deal better than me, do the talking. I've learned a lot from them too.
> 
> Wagner definitely wrote some fantastic operas, just none of them is as good as *Otello* or *Les Troyens * (ducks and runs for cover). :devil:


Lol nice. Sorry to hijack the thread for a sec but nothing stops the Current Listening Vol III Train. I've read your posts, both here and by chance on Youtube and you know your stuff. And "Like quite a lot" was kinda what I was going for, although true Wagner "love" does exist in spades. Just very few cherry pick with Wagner. Then again, I'm the rook here. Time will tell. Back to the thread.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Michael Tippett today.

Piano Sonata no.1 (1936-38), Piano Sonata no.2 (1962), Piano Concerto (1953-55), Concerto for Orchestra (1962-63), Concerto for Violin, Viola, Cello & Orchestra (1978-79), Little Music for String Orchestra (1946), Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953), Concerto for Double String Orchestra (1938-39), Fanfare for Brass no.1 (1943), _Dance, Clarion Air_ for voices (1952) and _Byzantium_ for soprano and orchestra [text: W.B. Yeats] (1988-90):


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Two classic performances from the past, with recordings that stand up remarkably well considering their age. Monteux's Franck Symphony is still one of the greatest in the catalogue and his _Petrouchka_ has the stamp of authenticity, and a real connection with the past, as it was Monteux who conducted the premiere with Diaghilev's Ballets Russes. Diaghilev had actually hired Tcherepnin to conduct the premiere, but so impressed was Stravinsky with Monteux's conducting of the preliminary rehearsals that he insisted Monteux conduct the premiere too.

A must have disc.


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1958.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Donizetti: Rosmonda d'lnghilterra
*
Bruce Ford (Enrico II), _Nelly Miricioiu_ (Leonora di Guienna), _Renée Fleming_ (Rosmonda Clifford), Alastair Miles (Clifford), Diana Montague (Arturo)

London Philharmonic Orchestra, Geoffrey Mitchell Choir, David Parry


----------



## hpowders

Shostakovich Symphony No. 4
Staatsorchester Rheinische Philharmonie
Philharmonisches Staatsorchester Mainz
Daniel Raiskin

Two local (avoiding the negatively-loaded word "provincial") orchestras play their collective hearts out in a live performance and deliver an emotionally devastating performance.

Daniel Raiskin is a conductor to watch.

More Shostakovich please, maestro. Can I hope for Number 8? Number 14? Number 6?


----------



## Vaneyes

Blancrocher said:


> View attachment 80411
> 
> 
> Bruckner: Symphony 9 (Jochum/Dresden)


Turbo-fitted. Essential.


----------



## scratchgolf

GregMitchell said:


> A must have disc.


_Das Rheingold_ just ended so why not? I'm less familiar with the Stravinsky but I'll listen to both.


----------



## EDaddy

http://postimage.org/

Grand Canyon Suite:

I. Sunrise
II. Painted Desert
III. On The Trail
IV. Sunset
V. Cloudburst

I still think I prefer Andre Kostelanetz with the New York Philharmonic but this is excellent as well.


----------



## Vaneyes

Pugg said:


> ​


​
Pic brings back some disco clubbin' memories. Jus' sayin'.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Some people find Kathleen Ferrier's contralto rather old-fashioned. So much the worse for fashion, I say.

OK, we wouldn't sing Bach and Handel like this anymore, but one capitulates to the warm hearted sincerity none the less. Aside from that, there is a welcome, unaffected simplicity in her singing of such as her signature _Blow the Wind Southerly_, and the lovely _I know where I'm going_, and Mahler's _Um Mitternacht_, with Bruno Walter, is surely one of the greatest in the catalogue.

Ferrier died at the age of 41, when at her peak. By this time she was working with Benjamin Britten and Bruno Walter. Who knows what else she would have achieved had a few more years been vouchsafed to her?


----------



## Blancrocher

Bach: French Suites, Overture in the French Style (Gould)


----------



## atsizat




----------



## TurnaboutVox

*Joaquín Turina
Chamber music
Piano Quartet in A minor, Op. 67
Violin Sonata No. 2 in G major, Op. 82 'Sonata espagnola'
Escena andaluza, sextet for viola & piano quintet, Op. 7
Piano Trio No. 1, Op. 35
La oración del torero, for string quartet, Op. 34*
The Nash Ensemble: Marianne Thorson and Laura Samuel (violin), Lawrence Power (viola), Paul Watkins (cello), and Ian Brown (piano). [Hyperion, 2012]



> ...infused with the harmonies of the French Impressionists, as well as economy of scale and clarity of texture. As a result, Turina's many chamber works are invariably well written and evocative. The composer stuck to his vivid and sometimes sentimental Spanish style through the rest of his career. While the works on this well-filled disc span several decades, they do not trace a vast stylistic journey. Quite simply they are idiomatic, structurally strong, and highly enjoyable.
> 
> ArkivMusic


----------



## Dr Johnson

Symphony No. 2


----------



## Morimur

*Toshio Hosokawa - Koto-uta • Voyage I • Konzert fur Saxophon und Orchester...*


----------



## Vaneyes

opus55 said:


> Greene: Overtures
> _Baroque Band_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Last Friday I attended my first baroque concert in Evanston, Illinois. Hearing period instruments live for the first time was an exhilarating experience. I found their album on Apple Music.


FYI

Upcoming...

*Les Arts Florissants/Christie*

Apr. 11, 14, 16, 17 - NYC
Apr. 20 - Chapel Hill, NC
Apr. 23 - Kansas City, MO
Apr. 24 - Boston, MA

http://www.arts-florissants.com/main/en_GB/calendar.html

*Europa Galante/Biondi*

Jan. 22 - Philadelphia

http://www.europagalante.com/concerti.php


----------



## Dr Johnson

Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli,

Concerto for Double String Orchestra


----------



## Vaneyes

Pugg said:


> {Angelich et al Brahms Piano Quartets}Essential. :tiphat:


Amongst my favorite versions, along with Brown/Parnas/Schneider/Trampler, and Rubinstein/Guarneri Qt.:tiphat:


----------



## deprofundis

Toshio hosokawa orchestral work vol 2, than i will take on his orchestral work vol 1 , the music subtil it remind me of Lutoslawski
Perhaps darker.


----------



## atsizat




----------



## ShropshireMoose

Badinerie said:


> Ah...Listening to this wonderful LP. Love old Granville's Fifine. Gorgeous vintage tone from the lp too!


An absolutely *SUPERB* recording, Beecham and his orchestra give the performance of a lifetime here and I feel sure that Granville Bantock would have loved it! Vernon Handley and the RPO (ironically) sound lethargic and all passion spent by comparison. This recording makes me long to hear "Fifine" in the concert hall, with the proviso that it's conducted by someone who believes in it as passionately as Beecham so clearly does here. *BRAVO!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Grizzled Ghost

Medtner: Piano Sonatas and Forgotten Melodies, Geoffrey Tozer









At the moment I think Medtner is my favorite Russian composer. Solid craftsmanship without the glam of Tchaikovsky and Rachmaninov.


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

scratchgolf said:


> More and more I'm finding Dvorak climbing my personal Mt. Rushmore with a chisel and a hammer. Schubert and Beethoven aren't going anywhere. Bach and Mendelssohn should be sweating stone beads. Brahms, Mozart, and Dvorak are all looking to get their likenesses on my mountain. Maybe I'll just have 7 likenesses on my little hill.


Everyone has their own Mt. Rushmore . Haydn will probably remain on top of mine, even though I've been really getting into Rimsky-Korsakov of late. But Haydn is just something I can come back to anytime and always enjoy it. Same goes for Telemann.

F. J. Haydn - Symphony 26 in D minor, 'Lamentatione'; Symphony No. 52 in C minor (Sigiswald Kuijken; La Petite Bande).









Just got these period performances today. Very impressed! Period instruments fit the frantic and rhythmical nature of the Sturm und Drang symphonies very well. I liked how Kuijken played the Menuet of Symphony 52 quite slowly, thereby accenting its darkened atmosphere. The way this 'unstable' Menuet leads into the full-throttle Finale of the symphony is excellent.


----------



## Manxfeeder

ShropshireMoose said:


> An absolutely *SUPERB* recording, Beecham and his orchestra give the performance of a lifetime here and I feel sure that Granville Bantock would have loved it!


I'm interrupting Cherubini's Missa Solemnis in D minor (Muti) to see what the fuss is about. I've had this Delius box for a while but never spent much time on the Bantok disk.


----------



## ShropshireMoose

Reger: Variations and Fugue on a theme by Mozart, Op.132/Ballet Suite, Op.130 Hamburg State Philharmonic Orchestra/Joseph Keilberth

Liszt: "Don Juan" Fantasy (after Mozart's "Don Giovanni")
Wagner-Liszt: "Tannhauser" Overture Jorge Bolet

The 2nd CD from this Reger set is just as enjoyable as the first, the Mozart Variations certainly wander as far as you could possibly imagine from Mozart's original, which put me in mind of Liszt's "Don Juan" fantasy, leading me to dig out this remarkable live performance from Jorge Bolet. His 1979 recording for Decca is superb, but this recording from a recital given in New York on 9th November, 1975 is in another league. Bolet is like a god of the piano here, this is one of the most difficult pieces ever written and he throws it of with a nonchalant swagger that has to be heard to be believed, real transcendental playing of the highest order imaginable. The "Tannhauser" Overture is from a New York recital of 16th April, 1989, given when Bolet was far from well, yet you'd never know it from this staggering interpretation. A real master, much missed still.


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

Grizzled Ghost said:


> Medtner: Piano Sonatas and Forgotten Melodies, Geoffrey Tozer
> 
> View attachment 80439
> 
> 
> At the moment I think Medtner is my favorite Russian composer. Solid craftsmanship without the glam of Tchaikovsky and Rachmaninov.


I think both would be surprised about being 'glam' .


----------



## Flamme

Nice touch, Ethel


----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## Badinerie

Currently winding down with Ravel Violin Sonata in G
I especially like the second movement "Blues Moderato" with its very feline violin and seemingly quotes from L'Enfant et les Sortileges. Im sure John Novacek is dropping in a few "Gershwinisms" for measure too.


----------



## Biwa

Pictures & Reflections

Maurice Ravel - Miroirs

Modest Mussourgsky - Pictures at an Exhibition

Markus Schirmer (piano)


----------



## Sloe

I am listening to "Romeo og Julia" by Johan Svendsen
Orchestra: Norwegian Radio Orchestra
Conductor: John Storgårds


----------



## elgar's ghost

More Tippett with which to end the evening.

Divertimento on _Sellinger's Round_ for chamber orchestra (1953-54), _Little Music_ for string orchestra (1946), Sonata for Four Horns (1955), Ritual Dances from the opera _The Midsummer Marriage_ (1952), _The Rose Lake_ for orchestra (1991-93) and _The Vision of St. Augustine_ for baritone solo, chorus and orchestra (1963-65):


----------



## Manxfeeder

*John Harbison, Due Libri dei Motetti di Montale, Snow Country, Chorale Cantata*

Lovely singing from Lorraine Hunt Lieberson before she was a Lieberson. Dawn Upshaw isn't too shabby, either.


----------



## Grizzled Ghost

Norwegian Heartland:









Lots of yummy stuff inside.


----------



## D Smith

Strauss R: Four Last Songs. Cheryl Studer. Sinopoli/Dresden. Just sublime. My preferred recording of this piece. And the rest of the disc is equally great. Recommended.


----------



## Mahlerian

Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 5 in E-flat, Op. 73
Murray Perahia, Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra, cond. Haitink


----------



## Grizzled Ghost

Shiksa / Lara St. John


----------



## ShropshireMoose

Brahms: Violin Sonatas Nos. 1 in G, Op.78 and 2 in A, Op.100 Adolf Busch/Rudolf Serkin
Brahms: Horn Trio in E-flat, Op.40 Adolf Busch/Rudolf Serkin/Aubrey Brain

And still this box bringeth forth a veritable cornucopia of delights. Splendid accounts of the two Brahms Sonatas, and then, well, an absolutely stunning performance of the Horn Trio, everything about it is right, and the finale, marked Allegro con brio is just that, I've rarely heard any recording of anything so overflowing with brio as this is! It took my breath away, Aubrey Brain evidently every bit as good as his legendary son. I LOVE IT!


----------



## bejart

Jan Vanhal (1739-1813): Piano Concerto in C Major

Riyoko Matsui leading the Haydn Sinfonietta Tokyo -- Kimiko Funamoto, piano


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1961.


----------



## deprofundis

Im lisening to* schoenberg's *  le pierrot lunaire on musique d'abord, instrumental side is sweet but i have a hard time whit the vocalist, while the naxos of this, that im fortune enought to have conducted by robert craft has a better singer but dosen sound has good has the version of Musique d'abord(the instrumental part) and naxos has a piece by Schoenberg that is rare name Herzgewachse so in the end naxos win, better version.


----------



## bejart

Ignaz Pleyel (1757-1831): Flute Quartet in D Major, Ben 324

Pal Nemeth, flute -- Piroska Vitarius, violin -- Gergely Balazs, viola -- Denes Karasszon, cello


----------



## KirbyH

Funny how looking for one thing leads to something else, then another thing, and finally - listening that otherwise I may not have done:















I was flipping through a couple of my excerpt books last night and got to thinking about Meyerbeer. At one time, I read that he was the first to use the bass clarinet as a solo instrument in an opera - a claim I will fully believe. Well, this solo is in the Act V trio of Les Huguenots, right after the start of the last scene. It's the only instrument playing for a full two minutes along with the bass-baritone-soprano trio. A glorious moment, to be sure. Now, I've only listened to Les Huguenots once all the way through before, but those 17 minutes I took in last night were glorious. Since I have a day off tomorrow, I may take in the whole thing. It's not nearly as awful of music as his posthumous reputation belies. It's attractive, exciting, rather well orchestrated music, and the vocal parts as starry as all get out.

As curiosity is a trait that I am proud to claim, I got to reading about Robert la diable, Meyerbeer's first stab at grand opera. To think, this was premiered a mere four years after Beethoven's death. Paris at that time was so exciting, between the Opera and Berlioz trying to challenge that institution (among other things.) Now, it's certainly grand, and I am not faulting the music itself here. It's like Rossini with more weight and yet it still has personality. I especially like how he uses trombones in this opera - no, my fault here is with the orchestra. It's second rate at best, and spirited it may be, it simply isn't Bonynge's Philharmonia. The singers are good, the conducting solid - I just can't get past the thin-sounding strings and wheezy-sounding woodwinds. Still, it makes for interesting listening - but I'm glad my investment wasn't more than it was. (5.99 as an mp3 download from Amazon - if you'e interested more in the spirit than the technical aspects, go for it.)


----------



## Blancrocher

Boulez: Sur Incises, Messagesquisse, Anthèmes 2 (Boulez cond.)


----------



## Becca

A Stravinsky day!

This morning I 'went' to the Philharmonie in Berlin for a _Petrouchka_ & _Le Sacre du Printemps_ program with Gustavo Dudamel and the Simon Bolivar Symphony Orchestra. What is so interesting is to see just how much those young musicians seem to be enjoying what they are doing, and they do it very well. My only caveat is the ending of _Sacre_ ... while technically it was very good, it was just too fast.

One of the encores to the program was the finale of _Firebird_ which means that I have to listen to the full ballet tonight  The choice is Simon Rattle and the City of Birmingham Symphony.

An interesting intermission feature for the concert was Dudamel in conversation with the Royal Ballet's Zenaida Yanowsky in which she commented about enjoying attending concert performances of these works but cringing at the idea of getting all the steps in at the typical concert tempi. Having watched the _Firebird_ ballet more times recently than listened, I would say that Rattle's tempi are just about perfect.


----------



## Balthazar

Grizzled Ghost said:


> Shiksa / Lara St. John


Among the more humorous classical album titles I've seen. :lol:


----------



## Balthazar

*Schumann ~ String Quartet in A minor, Op. 41, No. 1.* The Gringolts Quartet performs. A while back there was a thread on the greatest SQ composers which included Schumann, and I realized I had never heard any of his! This new acquisition remedies that. Lovely playing and excellent sound -- still absorbing the music.

*Poulenc ~ Piano Concerto.* Eric Le Sage at the piano backed by Stéphane Denève and Liège.

*Adams ~ City Noir.* David Robertson leads St. Louis.


----------



## starthrower

I ordered this second hand, and there was a note in the package saying that it came from the home of composer David Diamond.


----------



## Pugg

*Ravel*: Gaspard de la nuit (1982) & Valses nobles


----------



## Pugg

D Smith said:


> Saint-Saens, Symphony No. 3. Edo de Waart/Rotterdam Chorzempa, Organ. Still the best overall recording for me and that's because the tempi are perfect throughout, in my opinion. In other recordings the finale is rushed or the opening too slow etc. Anyone who loves this symphony should give this recording a listen. It's available on CD in a compilation 'The Best of Saint-Saens.' I've not heard his other recording with San Francisco yet which is also supposed to be great. Highly recommended.


*Yes*, finally some recognition:tiphat:


----------



## Pugg

KirbyH said:


> Funny how looking for one thing leads to something else, then another thing, and finally - listening that otherwise I may not have done:
> 
> View attachment 80446
> View attachment 80447
> 
> 
> I was flipping through a couple of my excerpt books last night and got to thinking about Meyerbeer. At one time, I read that he was the first to use the bass clarinet as a solo instrument in an opera - a claim I will fully believe. Well, this solo is in the Act V trio of Les Huguenots, right after the start of the last scene. It's the only instrument playing for a full two minutes along with the bass-baritone-soprano trio. A glorious moment, to be sure. Now, I've only listened to Les Huguenots once all the way through before, but those 17 minutes I took in last night were glorious. Since I have a day off tomorrow, I may take in the whole thing. It's not nearly as awful of music as his posthumous reputation belies. It's attractive, exciting, rather well orchestrated music, and the vocal parts as starry as all get out.
> 
> As curiosity is a trait that I am proud to claim, I got to reading about Robert la diable, Meyerbeer's first stab at grand opera. To think, this was premiered a mere four years after Beethoven's death. Paris at that time was so exciting, between the Opera and Berlioz trying to challenge that institution (among other things.) Now, it's certainly grand, and I am not faulting the music itself here. It's like Rossini with more weight and yet it still has personality. I especially like how he uses trombones in this opera - no, my fault here is with the orchestra. It's second rate at best, and spirited it may be, it simply isn't Bonynge's Philharmonia. The singers are good, the conducting solid - I just can't get past the thin-sounding strings and wheezy-sounding woodwinds. Still, it makes for interesting listening - but I'm glad my investment wasn't more than it was. (5.99 as an mp3 download from Amazon - if you'e interested more in the spirit than the technical aspects, go for it.)


You are going to love it, :cheers:


----------



## Pugg

1. One Night of Love from the Film "One Night of Love"
2. Lover from "Love Me Tonight"
3. If I Loved You from "Carousel"
4. Italian Street Song from "Naughty Marietta"
5. Kiss me Again from "Mlle Modiste"
6. Vilia from "The Merry Widow"
7. Falling in Love with Love from "The Boys from Syracuse"
8. Stars in my Eyes from "The King Steps Out"
9. Strange Music from "Song of Norway"
10. I'll See you Again from "Bitter Sweet"
11. Love is where you Find from the Film "The Kissing Bandit"
12. Always


----------



## MrTortoise

Arnold Schoenberg

Gurre-Lieder










Up next, Sechs Kleine Klavierstucke


----------



## Grizzled Ghost

Music for flute and guitar...









The Balkan Project / 
Cavatina Duo


----------



## EDaddy

http://postimage.org/

Brahms Symphony No. 2
Claudio Abbado: Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra

A _superb_ #2.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mozart*: Piano Sonata No.11; Adagio in B Minor


----------



## Grizzled Ghost

First traversal of Koechlin's Jungle Book for 2016:









Every time is different.

I listen in this order:
- The Law of the Jungle Op.175
- Les Bandar-log Op.176
- The Meditation of Purun Bhagat Op.159
- Three Poems Op.18
- The Spring Running Op.95

Somewhere I read that's the "correct" order. Not sure why though.


----------



## science

I listened to this twice today:










I _really_ like it. I don't have much to compare it to - I've heard Uchida perform opp. 11 & 19, but otherwise Pollini is the only recording I have. If I remember correctly, Uchida is recorded a bit "brighter," which I like. But these are really pleasant, sweet works to listen to.


----------



## Pugg

​The ever gracious *Teresa Berganza* sings *Rossini *arias


----------



## Badinerie

This morning I kind of wish I was "Over the hills and far away" This is as close as I'll get though
I remember first hearing this as a youth on a British Rail Promotional Short. Then in the late 70's I found out what it was via a performance on BBC Radio 3.
Pure magic. Especially in Beechams hands.


----------



## Pugg

​*Barber: Vanessa*

_Eleanor Steber_ (Vanessa), _Nicolai Gedda_ (Anatol), Rosalind Elias (Erika), Regina Resnik (The Old Baroness), Giorgio Tozzi (The Old Doctor), George Cehanovsky (Nicholas), Robert Nagy (Footman)

Metropolitan Opera Orchestra and Chorus, Dimitri Mitropoulos



> "There is the great pleasure of hearing young Nicolai Gedda, enchanting of voice, greatly musical, singing faultless English...[Steber is] strong in temperament, generous of voice, and well inside the character. Rosalind Elias had the lioness's share of the music and responded splendidly at all levels." Gramophone Magazine, February 1978
> 
> "This recording was made at the time of its first performance in 1958, but no apologies are needed for its quality; it stands the test of time as well as does the opera itself, and this reissue is well worth seeking out." Penguin Guide, 2011 edition


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Becca said:


> A Stravinsky day!
> 
> This morning I 'went' to the Philharmonie in Berlin for a _Petrouchka_ & _Le Sacre du Printemps_ program with Gustavo Dudamel and the Simon Bolivar Symphony Orchestra. What is so interesting is to see just how much those young musicians seem to be enjoying what they are doing, and they do it very well. My only caveat is the ending of _Sacre_ ... while technically it was very good, it was just too fast.
> 
> One of the encores to the program was the finale of _Firebird_ which means that I have to listen to the full ballet tonight  The choice is Simon Rattle and the City of Birmingham Symphony.
> 
> An interesting intermission feature for the concert was Dudamel in conversation with the Royal Ballet's Zenaida Yanowsky in which she commented about enjoying attending concert performances of these works but cringing at the idea of getting all the steps in at the typical concert tempi. Having watched the _Firebird_ ballet more times recently than listened, I would say that Rattle's tempi are just about perfect.


Have you heard Davis's *Firebird* with the Concertgebouw? I have Rattle's CBSO performance, and, to my mind, it is pallid by comparison. The Davis version is absolutely electrifying and the recording quality stunning.


----------



## Guest

Taking my cue from the bad art thread...

Beat Furrer
Spur

(Youtube)


...and...

Steen-Andersen
Double up

(Donaueschinger Musiktage 2010)


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Superb performances of Shostakovich's 1st and 3rd Symphonies. Petrenko skilfully binds the disparate elements of the youthful 1st, giving it a greater unity than it often has, but also retaining its inspirational vigour.

I'm not sure the 3rd is quite on the same level of inspiration, but again Petrenko's is a superb performance.

Recommended.


----------



## Guest

Djuro Zivkovic
On the Guarding of the Heart

(YT)

Fabulous, gossamer piece. To my mind, reminiscent of Haas' limited approximations.
A new name to me courtesy of Septimus Tritonus.


----------



## Guest

Grisey
Vortex Temporum

(YT)


----------



## Badinerie

Boulez- Elliot Carter A symphony of three Orchestras.... and the others too!


----------



## Pugg

​*Beethoven; Violin concerto*
Heifetz/ Munch


----------



## Pugg

​*Saimir Pirgu*: Il Mio Canto

Cilea:È la solita storia 'Lamento di Federico' (from L'Arlesiana)

Donizetti:Tombe degl'avi miei … Fra poco a me ricovero...Tu che a Dio spiegasti l'ali (from Lucia di Lammermoor)

Gounod:L'amour, l'amour... Ah, lève-toi soleil (from Roméo et Juliette)
Salut! Demeure chaste et pure (from Faust)

Massenetourquoi me reveiller (from Werther)

Puccini:Che gelida manina (from La Bohème)

Strauss, Ri rigori armato il seno (from Der Rosenkavalier)

Verdi:O inferno!...Sento avvampar nell'anima (from Simon Boccanegra)
La mia letizia infondere (from I Lombardi)
Lunge da lei…De' miei bollenti spiriti (from La Traviata)
Ella mi fu rapita! (from Rigoletto)
O figli … Ah, la paterna mano (from Macbeth)
Oh! fede negar potessi (from Luisa Miller)
Quando le sere al placido (from Luisa Miller)
La donna è mobile (from Rigoletto)
Saimir Pirgu (tenor)

Orchestra del Maggio Musicale Fiorentino, Speranza Scappucci


----------



## ShropshireMoose

Elgar: Wand of Youth Suites 1 and 2 London Symphony Orchestra/Sir Edward Elgar

Clementi: Adagio Sostenuto, Op.44 No.14/Piano Sonata in E-flat, Op.12 No.2 - 3rd Movement
Schumann: Fantasiestucke, Op.111/Nachtstucke, Op.23 Nos.2 and 4
Mendelssohn: Scherzo a capriccio in F-sharp Minor, WoO 3
Chopin: Barcarolle, Op.60/Etude in C-sharp Minor, Op.25 No.7/Etude in G-flat, Op.10 No.5 "Black Key"
Liszt: Consolation No.3 in D-flat
Rachmaninoff: Piano Sonata No.2 in B-flat Minor, Op.36
Schumann: Traumerei, Op.15 No.7
Moszkowski: Etincelles, Op.36 No.6 Vladimir Horowitz

Re. Badinerie's post of a short time ago, I was "over the hills and far away" first thing this morning! It was a very bright, crisp, frosty morning here, so I took the ubiquitous Snoutey up to the top of the hill we reside on for our morning walk. These are the mornings for that, when all is frozen solid so that you don't get up to your elbows in mud!! We live on Brown Clee, the tallest hill in Shropshire, and looking South can see the Malvern Hills, which always makes me think of Elgar. On the amble back down I had several tunes from the Wand of Youth Suites running through my head, so what better than to dig out this splendidly remastered recording by the composer himself? A real joy, the Kingsway Hall accoustics help enormously and I'd challenge anyone listening blind to deduce that these recordings date from 1928.
Then another superb recital from the Horowitz box, this one given in Avery Fisher Hall, New York on the 11th May, 1980. The first half (which runs from Clementi to Chopin) may look like a hotch potch of bits, but it works as a sequence absolutely wonderfully, Horowitz was an exceptional builder of fine programmes and that is one of the real joys of this box, to have the programmes complete and the way he envisaged them. Marvellous.


----------



## Open Lane




----------



## bejart

Giuseppe Valentini (1681-1753): Concerto Grosso in A Minor, Op.7, No.11

Chiara Banchini leading Ensemble 415


----------



## atsizat




----------



## MrTortoise

Ludwig van Beethoven

Symphony No. 8 in F, Op. 93

New York Philharmonic
Leonard Bernstein, cond.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Rossini; Stabat Mater*
_Catherine Malfitano, Agnes Baltsa, Robert Gambill & Gwynne Howell_

Coro e Orchestra del Maggio Musicale Fiorentino, _Riccardo Muti_:tiphat:


----------



## Flamme




----------



## atsizat




----------



## Orfeo

*The In-Your-Face American Humanism*

*Adolphus Hailstork*
Epitaph for a Man Who Dreamed (in Memory of Martin Luther King, Jr.).
-The Chicago Sinfonietta/Paul Freeman.

*Ulysses Kay*
Overture to a Theatre Set.
-The Chicago Sinfonietta/Paul Freeman.

*Charles Ives*
Symphony no. II.
-The New York Philharmonic/Leonard Bernstein (DG).

*Leonard Bernstein*
Symphony no. II "The Age of Anxiety."
-James Tocco, piano.
-The BBC Symphony Orchestra/Leonard Slatkin.

*Paul Creston*
Symphony no. II.
-The Detroit Symphony/Neemi Jarvi.

*David Diamond*
Symphony no. I & The Enormous Room.
-The Seattle Symphony/Gerald Schwarz.

*Samuel Barber*
Violin Concerto, op. 14.
Piano Concerto, op. 38.
-Kyoko Takezawa, violin & John Browning, piano.
-The St. Louis Symphony/Leonard Slatkin.

*George Gershwin*
Piano Concerto in F.
Cuban Overture.
-Jon Nakamatsu, piano.
-The Rochester Philharmonic/Jeff Tyzik.

*George Antheil*
Piano Concertos I & II.
Jazz Sonata.
-Markus Becker, piano.
-The NDR Radio Philharmonic/Eiji Oue.

See ya later.


----------



## elgar's ghost

More Tippett this morning and afternoon.

Symphony no.1 (1944-45), Symphony no.2 (1956-57), Symphony no.3 (1970-72), Suite in D for the Birthday of Prince Charles (1948), String Quartet no.1 (1934-35), String Quartet no.2 (1941-42) and String Quartet no.3 (1945-46):


----------



## Pugg

​*Vivaldi; Violin concertos
Yehudi Menuhin*
Disc 1


----------



## Vasks

*Searle - Overture to a Drama (Francis/cpo)
Simpson - Symphony #7 (Handley/Hyperion)*


----------



## Blancrocher

Bach: Brandenburg Concertos (Orchestra of the Age of Enlightenment)


----------



## scratchgolf

I'm finishing the cycle today with _Siegfried _and _Gotterdammerung_ and decided to stick with Boulez for solidarity. I've really enjoyed the first two works and have only been slightly distracted by the sets. I've purchased the Barenboim cycle on Bluray, where I'm told modern staging is another minor issue for some. Major for others. Let's see.


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1965.


----------



## helenora

*Brahms Lieder op.86 Fischer-Dieskau* just them and many times  Today is Brahms's day, later Violin concerto in D major.


----------



## Vaneyes

Orfeo said:


> *The In-Your-Face American Humanism*
> 
> *Adolphus Hailstork*
> Epitaph for a Man Who Dreamed (in Memory of Martin Luther King, Jr.).
> -The Chicago Sinfonietta/Paul Freeman.
> 
> *Ulysses Kay*
> Overture to a Theatre Set.
> -The Chicago Sinfonietta/Paul Freeman.
> 
> *Charles Ives*
> Symphony no. II.
> -The New York Philharmonic/Leonard Bernstein (DG).
> 
> *Leonard Bernstein*
> Symphony no. II "The Age of Anxiety."
> -The BBC Symphony Orchestra/Leonard Slatkin.
> 
> *Paul Creston*
> Symphony no. II.
> -The Detroit Symphony/Neemi Jarvi.
> 
> *David Diamond*
> Symphony no. I & The Enormous Room.
> -The Seattle Symphony/Gerald Schwarz.
> 
> *Samuel Barber*
> Violin Concerto, op. 14.
> Piano Concerto, op. 38.
> -Kyoko Takezawa, violin & John Browning, piano.
> -The St. Louis Symphony/Leonard Slatkin.
> 
> *George Gershwin*
> Piano Concerto in F.
> Cuban Overture.
> -Jon Nakamatsu, piano.
> -The Rochester Philharmonic/Jeff Tyzik.
> 
> *George Antheil*
> Piano Concertos I & II.
> Jazz Sonata.
> -Markus Becker, piano.
> -The NDR Radio Philharmonic/Eiji Oue.
> 
> See ya later.


Thatsa lotta Yankee Doodle Dandy there, alright, alright. *Antheil *is on my list of further explorations.


----------



## Cosmos

Rachmaninoff - Chopin Variations










One of my old favorites. So many of the variations get stuck in my head. Despite the work's flaws, I love it all the same


----------



## anthonycwein

Shostakovich's Jazz Album - very calming


----------



## Pugg

​
*Donizetti: Lucie de Lammermoor*

_Natalie Dessay _(Lucie), _Roberto Alagna_ (Edgard), Ludovic Tézier (Henri), Marc Laho (Arthur), Nicolas Cavallier (Raimond), Yves Saelens (Gilbert)

Orchestre & Chœur de l'Opéra National de Lyon,_ Evelino Pidò_ (direction):tiphat:



> "Dessay's voice is a wonder: crystal clear, devastatingly accurate, and with a remarkable power and flexibility...[Alagna gives] an ardent, impassioned performance, and for once the sense of struggle adds to the weight of the character...Evalino Pidò supports his singers sensitively, sustains the dramatic tension, and the Lyon Opera forces never flag." Annabel Caulton, bbc.co.uk, 2nd December 2002


----------



## Orfeo

Vaneyes said:


> Thatsa lotta Yankee Doodle Dandy there, alright, alright. *Antheil *is on my list of further explorations.


Damn, that's cool. 

Antheil is well worth exploring, if you won't be (too) bothered by his eccentric nature (however engaging and teasing it is). The CPO series is outstanding (and rightly puts American orchestras to shame for not promoting his works).


----------



## elgar's ghost

Orfeo said:


> Damn, that's cool.
> 
> Antheil is well worth exploring, if you won't be (too) bothered by his eccentric nature (however engaging and teasing it is). The CPO series is outstanding (and rightly puts American orchestras to shame for not promoting his works).


Right on! And I wish someone would take a risk on his 1930 opera, _Transatlantic_ - the composer himself said he wanted to write an opera all of America had been waiting for (even though it was premiered in Germany). It was initially acclaimed but proved expensive to stage. Revivals have been rare and it has, to my knowledge, never seen the light on disc.

Antheil was one of those 'before and after' composers - some of his early works were restless bordering on the anarchic whereas his later output was more neoclassical (and even neo-romantic). All good, though.


----------



## Guest

I listen to the second of Mahler with Bertini and I like it.My first impression when I bought it was negative.I was comparing and therefore limiting myself.I am more open now and I can enjoy these performances.


----------



## Vaneyes

For *Chausson* birthday (1855).


----------



## Vaneyes

traverso said:


> View attachment 80460
> I listen to the second of Mahler with Bertini and I like it.My first impression when I bought it was negative.I was comparing and therefore limiting myself.I am more open now and I can enjoy these performances.


That Mahler, as a set, should always be considered, along with Kubelik, Tennstedt, Bernstein, Gielen, Abbado, Boulez. :tiphat:


----------



## TurnaboutVox

*Schubert
Piano Sonata in B flat, D. 960 *(No. 21); in E, D. 459 (No. 3)*
Wilhelm (or Wilhelmina ) Kempff [DG, 1967; re-released 2000]

Poetry in motion, though the elderly recording is now quite challenging for my impaired hearing.










*
Schubert
Winterreise, D. 911*
Padmore, Lewis [HM, 2009]

This has rarely been out of the CD player over the last couple of weeks. A really fine interpretation, and an impeccable recording from HM.










*
Nielsen
String Quartets in G minor, Op 13; in F, Op. 44 / String Quintet in G*

Some reviewers have made this the current 'best available' recording of Nielson's string quartets. It's certainly very good indeed, being fresh and incisive. The Young Danish Quartet offer fine ensemble playing in these early Nielsen works.










*
Kurtág
Signs, Games and Messages*
Mauricio Barbetti, viola (Gianpiero Ruggeri, Baritone) [Mode,2010]

Dang, this is good.


----------



## gardibolt

After many years of disregarding Brahms, I've suddenly become obsessed with his third Symphony. Furtwängler's 1950s rendition thus far is my favorite but I'm finding lots to like in many others.


----------



## ShropshireMoose

J.S. Bach: Brandenburg Concertos 1-6 Busch Chamber Players/Adolf Busch

A very enjoyable set of the Brandenburgs, with various excellent soloists such as: Evelyn Rothwell/Marcel Moyse/George Eskdale/Rudolf Serkin and of course Adolf Busch himself. Tempi are generally well up to speed, the exception being a more relaxed opening movement of the 5th Concerto, Cortot and the Ecole Normale Orchestra are far swifter in this (to make a comparison with a contemporary recording), but Busch's beautiful tone suits this tempo, and who wants everything to sound the same anyway??!! This set is really giving me an inordinate ammount of pleasure.


----------



## ShropshireMoose

gardibolt said:


> After many years of disregarding Brahms, I've suddenly become obsessed with his third Symphony. Furtwängler's 1950s rendition thus far is my favorite but I'm finding lots to like in many others.


Try to hear Rudolf Kempe and the Berlin Philharmonic in the Brahms third if you can, it's possibly my favourite performance of any Brahms Symphony that I have (and I have a veritable plethora of 'em!!)


----------



## deprofundis

Im lisening to one of the best cd (cd 6) on Saints and Sinners a compilation of ten cd, this cd featured the music of viols, lute, madrigals, what an interresting sélections we have here: William Mundy, Tobias Hume, Anthony Holborne,Thomas Robinson,
John Johnson, John Dowland,Thomas Tomkins,Thomas Morley, Gile farnaby ...ect

From these name i knew Dowland, Johnson, the rest were discovery except Orlando gibbons not mention in the list.


----------



## Kivimees

Just finished listening to the CD I ordered recently and which arrived today. A new release from Signum Classics:

Invisible Stars: Choral Works of Ireland & Scotland









I shed a tear or two listening to this. It's hauntingly beautiful. Highly recommended!


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Mozart, Symphony No. 35*

I'm comparing this with Wordsworth's recording on Naxos. For having a larger orchestra, Bohm is energetic and - what's the word? - sprightly.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Daughtery, UFO*

I think this would be great fun live, with all that percussion banging around and more percussionists in the balcony.

I'm not going to say anything about the cover, though.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Mozart, Symphony No. 35*

Let's see, I've been through Bohm, Wordsworth, and a little of Szell. Time for Karajan.


----------



## Grizzled Ghost

I'm listening to my favorite early music CD:










Les Travailleurs de la mer - Ancient Songs from a Small Island
Andrew Lawrence-King, The Harp Consort

I don't know why it's my favorite − it just is.

To me it sounds both exotic and familiar at the same time.

Very honest and unpretentious music.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Carrying on with the music of Tippett this evening - the last two string quartets (the 4th being a return to the medium after a gap of over 30 years while the 5th was composed when he was in his mid-80s and still pushing himself) and an album containing nearly all of his music for unaccompanied choir/choir with organ.

_Dance, Clarion Air_ [Text: Christopher Fry] (1952), _Plebs Angelica_ [Text: St. Martial of Limoges, 10th c.] (1943), _The Weeping Babe_ [Text: Edith Sitwell] (1944), _Magnificat_ and _Nunc Dimittis_ [Texts: Book of Common Prayer] (1961), Hymn: _Unto the Hills (Wadhurst)_ [Text: John Campbell, Marquess of Lorne after Psalm CXXI] (1958), Four Songs from the British Isles [Texts: trad. except for no.3 by Robert Burns] (1956), _Over the Sea to Skye_ [Text: Sir Harold Boulton] (1956), _The Source_ [Text: Edward Thomas] (1942), _The Windhover_ [Text: Gerard Manley Hopkins] (1942), _Lullaby_ [Text: W.B. Yeats] (1959) and Five Negro Spirituals from the oratorio _A Child of Our Time_ [Texts: anon.] (1939-41):










String Quartet no.4 (1978) and String Quartet no.5 (1990-91):


----------



## Mahlerian

Bruckner: Symphony No. 3 in D minor (the good version)
Royal Scottish National Orchestra, cond. Tintner


----------



## Chronochromie

*Rameau - Pièces de clavecin en concerts*









Christophe Rousset, harpsichord
Ryo Terakado, violin
Kaori Uemura, viola da gamba


----------



## Manxfeeder

Tchaikovsky, Symphony No. 1, "Winter Daydreams."

I was out driving in the winter snow and ice. I had no time for daydreams.


----------



## Balthazar

*Schumann ~ String Quartet in F, Op. 41, No. 2.* Today is humpday for my exploration of Schumann's SQ's. The Gringolts Quartet perform the second of three.

*Pärt ~ Fratres.* Gidon Kremer and Keith Jarrett perform the version for violin and piano.

*Mozart ~ Piano Sonatas for Four Hands, K 448, 497, and 521.* Marie and Veronica Kuijken perform on pianofortes.


----------



## jim prideaux

Suitner and the Staatskapelle Berlin performing Dvorak's 4th and 5th Symphonies....


----------



## deprofundis

Well im lisening now to Adorate Deum chants for proper mass by nova schola gregoriana conducted by Alberto Turco, well it's good, but in the right mood only, it could be a tad borring since it's full blown gregorian old school of modal music, This is less appealing than perotin of guillaume Machaut per instance but it came before so we can hardly compared this music and later music.Than im lisening to Orlando Gibbons, i did not give it a chance at first, this is Gibbons choral and organ works on naxos my first lisen i find the material a bit weak but im not use to hearing Gibbons and this is a naxos maybe not the best but i will lisen to it anyway.


----------



## DavidA

Hummel Piano concerto Op 89

Hough / ECO / Thompson

Hough does his best but this is second rate music.


----------



## KirbyH

gardibolt said:


> After many years of disregarding Brahms, I've suddenly become obsessed with his third Symphony. Furtwängler's 1950s rendition thus far is my favorite but I'm finding lots to like in many others.


I'l thrown in two other recommendations - Thielemann with the Staatskapelle Dresden and Rattle with the Berlin Philharmonic - the former especially will knock your socks off.


----------



## gardibolt

KirbyH said:


> I'l thrown in two other recommendations - Thielemann with the Staatskapelle Dresden and Rattle with the Berlin Philharmonic - the former especially will knock your socks off.


Is that the live Thielemann set from 2012/13?


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

I found some Phillip Glass today, _Einstein on the Beach_... wait a second...


----------



## KirbyH

Golden carpet bombings of luxurious noise abound:















Originally, I was going to take in both Lohengrin AND Parsifal today, then decided that was too much for one person to handle in a day. However, Lohengrin is always tempting enough for me to listen through. I've had this recording lurking about in my archives for a while - for whatever reason, I hadn't listened to the whole thing. Today, that is corrected. Abbado's Vienna forces can do absolutely no wrong (which also makes this the third recording of this opera that I own, along with Solti and Kempe.) I'm still amazed that the Vienna Philharmonic can sound this nasty when called for. I really enjoy how in this set especially one can hear the roots of the innovations that Wagner would pioneer in his later operas. The orchestration is rich, the voices stratospherically triumphant, and leitmotifs weave in and out of the structure as is appropriate to a medieval tapestry. Studer and Jerusalem sing with power and poise - I can't fault their talents in the least. I'd be content to live with just this Lohengrin, if necessary.

Ah, Korngold. Korngold took that whole leitmotif thing and made it into a driving force. I think that his film scores represent some of his best work; that of The Sea Wolf is his Parsifal. I love the rich string scoring, the inventive use of keyboards, the diverse range of moods he creates just by changing a note there, a voice here. I will forever maintain that Korngold deserves a far better reputation than what he's accorded.The BBC Phil is matched with appropriately wonderful Cinemascope sound from Chandos - a good thing, considering that this is the only complete reading of this score.


----------



## DavidA

Rachmaninov Puano Concerto 2

Van Cliburn / Reiner


----------



## pmsummer

MISERERE
*Arvo Pärt*
The Hilliard Ensemble
Paul Hillier - director
Orchester der Beethovenhalle Bonn
Dennis Russell Davies - conductor

_ECM New Series_


----------



## clara s

for tonight a fine sound, showing the charm, the joy and the youth of a clever composer...

an aria that requires technique, range and pitch control...

who can master the role?

"Martern aller Arten" and Die Entführung aus dem Serail, with Maria (my preference)


----------



## pmsummer

CELLO SUITES
_Cello Suites BWV 1007-1012_
*Johann Sebastian Bach*
Lynn Harrell - cello

_London_


----------



## ShropshireMoose

Grieg: Piano Concerto in A Minor, Op.16/Norwegian Dances, Op.35/Lyric Suite, Op.54 Gina Bachauer/Royal Philharmonic Orchestra/George Weldon

An old favourite to finish the evening. Bachauer gives a fine strong performance of the Concerto and Weldon and the RPO give vibrant and exciting performances of the Norwegian Dances and Lyric Suite, I used to play the Norwegian Dances in their original form (piano duet) with a work colleague of mine years ago, they are great fun - and I might add great music!


----------



## Grizzled Ghost

Very lush, sensual, hedonistic chamber music from Catoire:









Great music to set the mood for some hanky-panky.

Or so I'm told.


----------



## DiesIraeCX

*Gérard Grisey*: _Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil_ (w/score) (for soprano and ensemble) (1998)
*Igor Stravinsky*: _Petrushka_ (Claudio Abbado/London Symphony Orchestra) (1910-11)
*Pierre Boulez*: _Rituel in memoriam Bruno Maderna_ (1975)


----------



## bejart

Anton Reicha (1770-1836): Symphony in F Major

Jan Caeyers conducting the Beethoven Academie


----------



## science

I'll admit to listening to this.


----------



## Richannes Wrahms




----------



## bejart

Giovanni Battista Viotti (1755-1824): Violin Sonata in A Major, Book 2, No.1

Felix Ayo, violin -- Corrado De Bernart, piano


----------



## Grizzled Ghost

Don Quixote by Richard Strauss










Vienna PO, Andre Previn


----------



## Mahlerian

science said:


> I'll admit to listening to this.


??

Why would anyone be ashamed of that?

As for myself, a snapshot of current postmodernism/neoromanticism:

In 21 Pieces
Hilary Hahn, Cory Smythe









Zwilich: Violin Concerto, Rituals for 5 Percussionists and Orchestra
Pamela Frank, Saarbruecken Radio Symphony; Nexus, IRIS Chamber Orchestra, cond. Stern


----------



## science

Mahlerian said:


> ??
> 
> Why would anyone be ashamed of that?


Well, it's a "Titans of Early Stereo" recording, which isn't always the hippest. And it has Franck's symphony. But as with most music, I like it anyway.


----------



## Janspe

Mahlerian said:


> As for myself, a snapshot of current postmodernism/neoromanticism:
> 
> In 21 Pieces
> Hilary Hahn, Cory Smythe


Did you enjoy the music, if I may ask? I admire Hahn's enthusiasm and ambition, the project sounds really interesting - but I haven't gotten around to listening to the results yet.


----------



## Mahlerian

Janspe said:


> Did you enjoy the music, if I may ask? I admire Hahn's enthusiasm and ambition, the project sounds really interesting - but I haven't gotten around to listening to the results yet.


Hmm...I feel the results are all over the map, both in terms of style and quality. Some of the pieces are quite nice, and amid the more familiar names (Rautavaara, Silvestrov, Higdon*, Muhly) there are a lot of unknowns or next to unknowns. Maybe some of the pieces will catch on, most will probably fall by the wayside, but there's no point in trying to judge on the basis of prognostication.

*(No, I didn't care for her piece here either, in case anyone's wondering)


----------



## Mahlerian

science said:


> Well, it's a "Titans of Early Stereo" recording, which isn't always the hippest. And it has Franck's symphony. But as with most music, I like it anyway.


I doubt many people are going to fault you for the latter, and I have no clue who here would fault you for the former. It seems like much of the listening done here is to recordings by Bernstein pr Karajan, and sets like the Mercury Living Presence and Decca Sound, and so forth.


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

After a rather rough day at work I need to return to an old friend.


----------



## ribonucleic

Sorabji - Songs for Soprano (Elizabeth Farnum, voice - Margaret Kampmeier, piano)



> Kaikhosru Shapurji Sorabji (1892-1988) may remain an outwardly formidable and eccentric figure, but his music, with its heady transformation of past exotic idioms into a bewildering alternation of excess and economy, is a marvel of inventiveness, appealing notably to those whose taste runs to music at once serious and exotic. ...
> 
> Remarkably, Elizabeth Farnum and Margaret Kampmeier's disc of the complete songs for soprano and piano is a world première recording and it would be hard to imagine a more persuasive case made for music too often dismissed as a specialist taste. The majority of the songs are in French - some are in English - and both artists declare their labour of love in every spine-tingling bar. ...
> 
> Elizabeth Farnum is a richly versatile singer who offers heartfelt thanks to all who made this very demanding and elusive project possible and it is no surprise to find that Margaret Kampmeier won the 1995 Naumberg Chamber Music Award. Both artists sing and play as one and they have been beautifully balanced and recorded. - Gramophone


----------



## Jeffrey Smith

Mahlerian said:


> ??
> 
> Zwilich: Violin Concerto, Rituals for 5 Percussionists and Orchestra
> Pamela Frank, Saarbruecken Radio Symphony; Nexus, IRIS Chamber Orchestra, cond. Stern


Modern violin concertos always draw my interest. How is the Zwilich?


----------



## bejart

Mozart: Piano Sonata in D Major, KV 311

Mitsuko Uchida, piano


----------



## GreenMamba

Dutilleux Symphony no. 2, Plasson/Toulose Capitole Orch.


----------



## Mahlerian

Jeffrey Smith said:


> Modern violin concertos always draw my interest. How is the Zwilich?


I enjoyed it; the work has a number of references to Bach's D minor Chaconne and it's definitely in a neoromantic vein, so a post-tonal triadic idiom that people who call Adams or Rouse tonal will call tonal.

I wouldn't put it on the level of the John Adams Violin Concerto, which I consider among his best pieces, but it's an attractive, lyrical work nonetheless. The percussion concerto on the disc seems weaker, though it has some nice moments.


----------



## senza sordino

Barber and Korngold violin concerti 
View attachment 80476


Bernstein Serenade after Plato's Symposium
View attachment 80477


Fantastic music while on my commute. Sitting on the bus and train with my noise canceling headphones.


----------



## Jeffrey Smith

Mahlerian said:


> I enjoyed it; the work has a number of references to Bach's D minor Chaconne and it's definitely in a neoromantic vein, so a post-tonal triadic idiom that people who call Adams or Rouse tonal will call tonal.
> 
> I wouldn't put it on the level of the John Adams Violin Concerto, which I consider among his best pieces, but it's an attractive, lyrical work nonetheless. The percussion concerto on the disc seems weaker, though it has some nice moments.


Thanks. Onto the list it goes.

Currently for me
Arias for Aloysia Weber
Cyndia Seiden soprano
Orchestra of the 18th Century
Frans Bruggen conducting.

CD 3 of the Glossa boxset of Bruggen's Mozart recordings.


----------



## Pugg

​
* Schumann*: Piano Concerto, Fantasie
Philharmonia Orchestra, Kurt Sanderling


----------



## Pugg

Grizzled Ghost said:


> Don Quixote by Richard Strauss
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vienna PO, Andre Previn


This is such a stunning recording, technicality / recording wise speaking .


----------



## Becca

GregMitchell said:


> Have you heard Davis's *Firebird* with the Concertgebouw? I have Rattle's CBSO performance, and, to my mind, it is pallid by comparison. The Davis version is absolutely electrifying and the recording quality stunning.


I have and while I would agree about the recording, I find that the way that Davis pulls and pushes the tempi around is very disconcerting. Exciting perhaps (i.e. non-bland?) but it is definitely not balletic and that is one criteria for me.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Renée Fleming sings Mozart Arias*

Nehmt meinen Dank, ihr holden Gönner!, concert aria K383

Giunse alfin il momento... Deh, vieni, non tardar… (from Le nozze di Figaro)

In quali eccessi ... Mi tradì quell'alma ingrate (from Don Giovanni)

Ach ich liebte, war so glücklich (from Die Entführung aus dem Serail)

L'amerò, sarò costante (from Il re pastore)

Ach, ich fühl's (from Die Zauberflöte, K620)

Geme la tortorella (from La finta giardiniera)

Crudeli, oh dio! (from La Finta Giardiniera)

Ah del pianto, dal singhlozzo (from La finta giardiniera)

Ruhe sanft, mein holdes Leben (from Zaïde)

Lieve sono al par del viento (from Il sogno di Scipione)

Giunse alfin il momento - Al desio di chi t'adora K492/577

Renée Fleming

Orchestra of St Luke's, Sir Charles Mackerras:tiphat:


----------



## EDaddy

http://postimage.org/

Bartók: Concerto For Orchestra, SZ 116
Fritz Reiner: Chicago Symphony Orchestra

Still my favorite recording of this masterpiece.


----------



## starthrower




----------



## Pugg

​
*Mahler; Symphony No. *2 in C minor "Resurrection"

_Jennie Tourel / Lee Verona_


----------



## EDaddy

http://postimage.org/

Cello Concerto In A Minor, Op.29
Rostropovich, etc.


----------



## EDaddy

http://postimage.org/

Ravel - Concerto in G Major for Piano and Orchestra
Philippe Entremont, piano; Boulez

Amazing how Gershwin-esque Ravel sounds in movement I. Allegramente! I wonder: Did the two know each other and "cross-pollinate" at the time these compositions were conceived?


----------



## KenOC

Delius, Song of Summer. Barbirolli/Halle. On the radio.


----------



## Grizzled Ghost

Mahlerian said:


> Hmm...I feel the results are all over the map, both in terms of style and quality. Some of the pieces are quite nice, and amid the more familiar names (Rautavaara, Silvestrov, Higdon*, Muhly) there are a lot of unknowns or next to unknowns. Maybe some of the pieces will catch on, most will probably fall by the wayside, but there's no point in trying to judge on the basis of prognostication.
> 
> *(No, I didn't care for her piece here either, in case anyone's wondering)


I liked Hahn's In 27 Pieces, but found it difficult to listen all the way through. I think it's perfect for listening to two or three tracks at a time.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Beethoven*: Klaviersonate Nr. 7
*Schumann*: Three Novelletten


----------



## Pugg

​
*Verdi: La Traviata*

_Tiziana Fabbricini_ (Violetta), _Roberto Alagna_ (Alfredo), Paolo Coni (Giorgio Germont), Nicoletta Curiel (Flora), Antonella Trevisan (Annina), Enrico Cossutta (Gaston), Francesco Musinu (Grenvil), Orazio Mori (Baron Douphol), Enzo Capuano (Marchese d'Obigny)

Orchestra del Teatro alla Scala & Coro del Teatro alla Scala, _Riccardo Muti_


----------



## Tsaraslondon

clara s said:


> for tonight a fine sound, showing the charm, the joy and the youth of a clever composer...
> 
> an aria that requires technique, range and pitch control...
> 
> who can master the role?
> 
> "Martern aller Arten" and Die Entführung aus dem Serail, with Maria (my preference)


Defiant and jaw-droppingly accurate in the coloratura. Who better?


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Mahlerian said:


> ??
> 
> Why would anyone be ashamed of that?


I wondered the same thing. Classic performances of two great works.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

So good are Karajan's performances of Respighi's Pines and Fountains that one wishes he had completed the triptych with his Festivals. Glorious playing, with a fabulous climactic March along the Appian Way.

As it is they are joined here by Karajan's lushly elegant versions of Respighi's _Ancient Airs and Dances_, finishing off with anachronistically Romantic versions of Boccherini's _Military Night Watch Quintet_ and Giazzotto's ubiquitous arrangement of Albinoni's _Adagio_. The complete opposite of HIP, and not necessarily how I'd always want to hear this music, but I don't mind a good wallow every now and then.


----------



## ShropshireMoose

J.S. Bach: Four Orchestral Suites Busch Chamber Players/Adolf Busch

The final offerings from this marvellous set. Adolf Busch really brings out the dance like aspect of many of the movements in these suites and it is a very pleasing finish to what has been a consistently rewarding set. Fine transfers and in many cases performances that will probably never be bettered, a veritable treasure trove of music making of the highest order from another age......... BUY IT WHILE YOU CAN!!!!!!!!


----------



## Vronsky

*Stravinsky: Petrushka*










Igor Stravinsky: Petrushka
Columbia Symphony Orchestra


----------



## schigolch




----------



## Blancrocher

Vivaldi: Four Seasons, etc. (Carmignola/Marcon)


----------



## Pugg

​
*Lalo, Bruch, Sarasate: Violin Concertos*

Symphonie espagnole, Op. 21
Sarasate:Zigeunerweisen, Op. 20

_Renaud Capuçon_ (violin)

Orchestre de Paris, Paavo Järvi


----------



## Headphone Hermit

Meyerbeer - Gli Ugonotti - Joan Sutherland, Franco Corelli, Nicolai Ghiaurov etc - Orch & Coro del Teatro alla Scala di Milano - Gianandrea Gavazzeni









A bit of an oddity here. Better known as _Les Hugenots_, this is actually sung in Italian (dare we say to counter the notoriously weak French of Franco Corelli?) and has a very different 'essence' than the recordings that are better known. Put baldly, it is _'italianate'_ rather than what we are used to. Additionally, this is a live recording from 1962 and, as it appears on numerous obscure record labels, quite possible pirated in some form or other - thus the sound quality isn't the best. However, I picked this up in a charity shop in Blackpool recently (odd where the tide carries things nowadays) and for only a couple of pounds it cannot be grumbled about too much. Actually .... I quite like much of it.
There's a more detailed review on http://www.amazon.co.uk/Meyerbeer-Gli-Ugonotti-Corelli/dp/B000027TJX for those who are intrigued

There's a great statement at the end of the review:_ "So if you don't think you'd like this adaptation (mangling?) of Meyerbeer, do those of us who do a favour; don't buy it or listen to it; just leave us to wallow in our simple-minded pleasures and stop haranguing us with purist objections. I know what "Les Huguenots" is supposed to sound like; I know this one's cut to ribbons; I know Corelli wouldn't know French elegance from a baloney sandwich, but, you see, I don't care!"_. 
That gets a big 'like' from me!


----------



## Flamme

http://www.radiotunes.com/romantic


----------



## bejart

JS Bach (1685-1750): The Art of Fugue, BWV 1080

Quartetto Bernini: Marco Serino and Yoko Ichihara, violins -- Gabriele Croci, viola -- Valeriano Taddeo, cello


----------



## Figleaf

Headphone Hermit said:


> Meyerbeer - Gli Ugonotti - Joan Sutherland, Franco Corelli, Nicolai Ghiaurov etc - Orch & Coro del Teatro alla Scala di Milano - Gianandrea Gavazzeni
> 
> View attachment 80490
> 
> 
> A bit of an oddity here. Better known as _Les Hugenots_, this is actually sung in Italian (dare we say to counter the notoriously weak French of Franco Corelli?) and has a very different 'essence' than the recordings that are better known. Put baldly, it is _'italianate'_ rather than what we are used to. Additionally, this is a live recording from 1962 and, as it appears on numerous obscure record labels, quite possible pirated in some form or other - thus the sound quality isn't the best. However, I picked this up in a charity shop in Blackpool recently (odd where the tide carries things nowadays) and for only a couple of pounds it cannot be grumbled about too much. Actually .... I quite like much of it.
> There's a more detailed review on http://www.amazon.co.uk/Meyerbeer-Gli-Ugonotti-Corelli/dp/B000027TJX for those who are intrigued
> 
> There's a great statement at the end of the review:_ "So if you don't think you'd like this adaptation (mangling?) of Meyerbeer, do those of us who do a favour; don't buy it or listen to it; just leave us to wallow in our simple-minded pleasures and stop haranguing us with purist objections. I know what "Les Huguenots" is supposed to sound like; I know this one's cut to ribbons; I know Corelli wouldn't know French elegance from a baloney sandwich, but, you see, I don't care!"_.
> That gets a big 'like' from me!


HH's reviewer gets a big raspberry from me- - but I confess to being curious about that set. It's not as if adequate performances of Les Huguenots grow on trees, and good Italian is better than bad French. I'd probably have taken a punt on that for a couple of quid, notwithstanding my feelings about Corelli. Sounds like it may have been worth braving the chill wind of Blackpool for anyway, HH!


----------



## AClockworkOrange

*Brahms: Waltzes Op.39 - Alfons & Alois Kontarsky*








Much as I enjoy Brahms' Orchestral works, for me, his real strengths are in the realms of smaller scale music - Chamber and Solo/Duet Piano works such as these beautiful pieces for piano & four hands.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Dvorak; Serenade op22+44*
A.S.M.F. Neville Marriner


----------



## Vasks

*Rihm - Jagden und Formen*


----------



## clara s

GregMitchell said:


> Defiant and jaw-droppingly accurate in the coloratura. Who better?


I like talking with you about Maria, Greg, you have this greek flame

There is this recording of the 1957 Gala in Dallas civic opera.

Actually, is only the rehearsal that was recorded,
in which Maria gave it all, to manage the final set of rising scales of the aria of Constanza,
on one breath.

And she did it.

pure pleasure and triumph


----------



## MrTortoise

Johann Sebastian Bach

Cantata No. 59 'Wer mich liebet, der wird mein Wort halten'

Ruth Ziesak, soprano; Elisabeth von Magnus, alto; Paul Agnew, tenor; Klaus Mertens, bass
Amsterdam Baroque Orchestra & Choir
Ton Koopman, cond.


----------



## Pugg

​*Saint-Saëns: Piano Concertos*
_Jean-Philippe Collard_ (piano)

Piano Concerto-5
Wedding Cake - Valse-Caprice for piano & strings, Op. 76
Africa - Fantasie for piano & orchestra Op. 89
Jean-Philippe Collard (piano)

Royal Philharmonic Orchestra, André Previn


----------



## elgar's ghost

Three works by Tippett today. Set in an enclosed garden of a house in a modern city, the opera _The Knot Garden_ centres around a couple whose marriage is in trouble plus four other characters with 'issues' who are encouraged by an enigmatic psychoanalyst to confront their problems by means of role-play using Shakespeare's _The Tempest_ as a catalyst. Even before the collective role-play begins in earnest, further tensions manifest themselves as certain characters interact or seek solace with each other, and it's not clear whether the psychoanalyst is genuinely trying to help or whether he is actually getting a voyeuristic kick by playing puppet-master with the characters' emotions. The couple themselves are reconciled, but the situations of the others are to varying degrees unresolved or changed entirely.

Oratorio: _A Child of Our Time_ (1939-41), _The Knot Garden_ - opera in three acts (1966-69) and Symphony no.4 (1976-77) .


----------



## Arsakes

*Antonio Vivaldi*:

Spring, Summer, Autumn and Winter Concertos
Cello Concerto in E minor and Concerto for Violin and Cello in B-flat major
+ 30 other Violin and/or Cello concertos
+ 17 Oboe Concertos

I love those oboe concertos. I was quite bewitched while I was listening to them!


----------



## Pugg

Arsakes said:


> *Antonio Vivaldi*:
> 
> Spring, Summer, Autumn and Winter Concertos
> Cello Concerto in E minor and Concerto for Violin and Cello in B-flat major
> + 30 other Violin and/or Cello concertos
> + 17 Oboe Concertos
> 
> I love those oboe concertos. I was quite bewitched while I was listening to them!


That must be a giant CD?


----------



## Arsakes

*Robert Schumann:*
Symphonies No. 1-4, plus Symphony in G minor ''Zwickau' (how unfortunate it's unfinished)
Julius Caesar Overture Op.128
Konzertstuck in F, Op.86 
Overture Scherzo and Finale Op.52
Overture to Genoveva Op.81

*Prokofiev*'s 'Cinderella' and 'Romeo and Juliet' suites

*Hovhaness*:

The Garden of Adonis Suite for Flute and Harp, Op. 245
Symphony No.3, op. 148
Concerto for Cello and Orchestra, Op. 17
Symphony No.22 "City of Light"


----------



## Arsakes

Pugg said:


> That must be a giant CD?


Yes. But gathered from different CD companies, since 11 years ago.


----------



## pmsummer

REQUIEM
_Maurerische Trauermusik_
*W.A. Mozart*
La Capella Reial de Catalunya
Le Concert des Nations
Montserrat Figueras - Soprano
Stephan Schreckenberger - Bass
Claudia Schubert - Alto
Gerd Türk - Tenor 
Jordi Savall - Conductor

_Astrée - Naïve_


----------



## Pugg

​
*Renée Fleming / Placido Doming - Prelude to a Kiss
*

Chicago Symphony Orchestra, Daniel Barenboim


----------



## Easy Goer

Martinů - Concerto for Violin and Orchestra 1 & 2. Rhapsody Concerto. Josef Suk violin, viola. Václav Neumann & The Czech Philharmonic Orchestra.


----------



## Jeff W

*In which there is Karajan versus Karajan*

Good morning TC from bright and sunny but still very cold Albany!









Simone Young conducting the Philharmoniker Hamburg in Anton Bruckner's Symphony No. 2. Not really doing much for me as I go backwards with Bruckner. I may have to give other conductors a shot when it comes to Bruckner's earlier symphonies. Off to Apple Music, it seems.















Continuing the Karajan vs. Karajan showdown I started in my last post here, I moved on to Beethoven's Symphony No. 3 & 4, comparing the 1950s Philharmonia Orchestra recordings versus the Berlin Philharmonic recordings from the 1960s. Last time, with Symphonies No. 1 & 2, it was a push with the only real difference, at least to my ears, is the omission of the exposition repeat in the opening movement to Symphony No. 1.

The 'Eroica' was played slightly quicker in the Philharmonia set (by about a minute or so). It's a tough call on this one but I'm giving a slight edge to the Philharmonia recording on this one. I just liked the sound of the winds better on the Philharmonia recording.

The Fourth runs almost three minutes longer in the Philharmonia recording and it just drags on. Maestro Karajan picked up the pace in the 1960s recording and made it much more enjoyable than the leaden account from the 1950s.









Probably my favorite Tchaikovsky symphony, the Fifth, which is paired with an orchestral piece called 'The Storm'. Bernard Haitink conducting the Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra. The Fifth is masterfully played with the tempos (and everything else) being just to my liking.

'The Storm' is apparently an symphonic poem inspired by a play by the same name. Meh.









Antonin Dvorak's Symphonies No. 7 & 8. Rafael Kubelik conducting the Berlin Philharmonic. Maestro Kubelik's set has quickly supplanted the other set I had as my favorite set of recordings. Come to think of it, I don't think I've found a Kubelik recording that I didn't like...


----------



## Il_Penseroso

Great chamber music of Paul Natorp (1854-1924) German philosopher and educationalist. But Johannes Brahms, why? Why did you dissuaded him from becoming a professional composer?


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

Pyotr I. Tchaikovsky - Symphony No. 3 in D Major, 'Polish' (Antoni Wit; Polish National Radio Symphony Orchestra).









Tchaikovsky's 3rd symphony should definitely not be overlooked. Plenty of Tchaikovsky's excellent melodic and orchestral writing is on display here. Both the conducting by Antoni Wit and the orchestral performance are very strong imo.


----------



## atsizat




----------



## Dr Johnson

Flute Sonata


----------



## Flamme

Wow, diz iz d bomb, my dawgz...:lol:


----------



## gardibolt

EDaddy said:


> http://postimage.org/
> 
> Bartók: Concerto For Orchestra, SZ 116
> Fritz Reiner: Chicago Symphony Orchestra
> 
> Still my favorite recording of this masterpiece.


Yeah, I just listened to that Monday. It really holds up superbly.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Verdi: Rigoletto*

_Dame Joan Sutherland_ (Gilda), _Luciano Pavarotti_ (Il Duca),_ Sherrill Milnes_ (Rigoletto), Huguette Tourangeau (Maddalena), Martti Talvela (Sparafucile), Gillian Knight (Giovanna), Clifford Grant (Monterone)

London Symphony Orchestra, Richard Bonynge:tiphat:

Studio recording, 1971



> "[Pavarotti] is an intensely characterful Duke: an unmistakable rogue but a charmer, too...[Sutherland] is glowingly beautiful as well as supremely assured technically. Milnes makes a strong Rigoletto, vocally masterful rather than strongly characterised." Penguin Guide, 2010 edition ****


----------



## pmsummer

INSTRUMENTS OF THE MIDDLE AGES AND RENAISSANCE
*The Early Music Consort of London*
David Munrow - director

_Erato Veritas X2_


----------



## AClockworkOrange

*Neeme Jarvi - Massenet*








A friend has re-introduced me the music of Massenet. I have had this album for a while and sadly it got a little buried. Neeme Jaarvi is wonderful with this orchestra, the same combination which introduced me to the music of Joachim Raff.

Listening to this, after listening to other recordings at my friends, I am very interested in exploring further.

I will definitely be making an order by the end of this evening :devil:


----------



## Cosmos

Schubert - Piano Sonata in a minor, D.845


----------



## Headphone Hermit

Pugg said:


> That must be a giant CD?


the traditional 'joke' (to which, of course, I do not agree with) would be that the CD was on auto-repeat for Vivaldi and no-one noticed

I also love his oboe concertos :tiphat:


----------



## Tsaraslondon

clara s said:


> I like talking with you about Maria, Greg, you have this greek flame
> 
> There is this recording of the 1957 Gala in Dallas civic opera.
> 
> Actually, is only the rehearsal that was recorded,
> in which Maria gave it all, to manage the final set of rising scales of the aria of Constanza,
> on one breath.
> 
> And she did it.
> 
> pure pleasure and triumph


I love that rehearsal too. Though it was 1957, and she was starting to experience vocal problems, she manages a perfect, full throated and easy top Eb in the *I Puritani* Mad Scene, possibly due to the lack of pressure and tension in a rehearsal situation.


----------



## Kivimees

Rued Langgaard: Staerernes musik (Music of the Spheres)









A nice way to round out the day. :lol:


----------



## atsizat




----------



## atsizat




----------



## atsizat




----------



## Headphone Hermit

and another one ..... Vivaldi - Sonatas for Violoncello and Basso Continuo - Anner Bylsma, Hidemi Suzuki, Jacques Ogg









after gratuitously denigrating the Red Priest earlier, it is only fair that I take off the shelf one of my many Vivaldi pieces and give it a spin. Very pleasant stuff indeed (although I far prefer the Bach cello sonatas) played very convincingly by two of the great champions of HIP Baroque


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1964.


----------



## Mahlerian

Mozart: Don Giovanni
Keenlyside, DiDonato, Ketelsen, Vargas, Persson, Orchestra of the Royal Opera House, cond. Mackerras


----------



## elgar's ghost

Moving onto William Walton's orchestral music this evening.

Symphony no.1 (1932-35), Symphony no.2 (1959-60), Partita for Orchestra (1957), Johannesburg Festival Overture (1956) and Viola Concerto (1928-29):


----------



## jim prideaux

^^^^^^^ great Walton recordings!

Suitner and the Staatskapelle Berlin performing Dvorak's 8th and 9th Symphonies.......first listen to these interpretations and already impressed!


----------



## elgar's ghost

jim prideaux said:


> ^^^^^^^ great Walton recordings!


Agreed, JP - the Walton series of recordings from the 90s was well-received which served Naxos especially well at a time when the label was beginning to shake off its second-rate 'cheap and cheerful' status.


----------



## KenOC

Bach, Solo Violin Partita No. 2 in D minor -- Christine Busch, baroque violin. Very nicely done.


----------



## Grizzled Ghost

Monkey see, monkey do:









Walton: Symphony No. 1 & Violin Concerto
BBC Symphony Orchestra, Edward Gardner, Tasmin Little


----------



## Morimur

*Moscow Cathedral Choir - Missa Mystica; Sacred Hymns & Chants (Popow)*


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Bruckner, Symphony No. 7*

It's funny; I didn't used to care much for Jochum's interpretations. I'm either mellowing with age or growing in discernment.


----------



## Morimur




----------



## jim prideaux

Morimur said:


>


just before Xmas I got hold of a copy of 'Folk Songs' having heard one track by accident on Radio Three....what a 'find'!


----------



## TurnaboutVox

*Koechlin
Piano Quintet, Op. 80* (1908 - 21 and rev. 1933)
*String Quartet No. 3, Op. 72* (1917 - 21)
Lavaud, Antigone Quartet [Ar Re-Se, rec. 2008]

One evening just before Christmas it suddenly occurred to me that my CD collection didn't have enough early 20th Century French chamber music. This disc is one of the results. In the piano quintet I seem to have had one of those 'what on earth?' revelatory experiences. This is astonishing music, rooted in late romanticism but crossing so deeply into chromaticism and dissonant territory that it could have been written 20 years later. It was, I gather, intended to be a direct comment on the horror of the first world war (and if anyone asks why musical language changed profoundly in and after that decade, then surely the experience of total war in Europe was one of the most important influences). I'll be sparing in my praises after one audition, but this seems a significant work. The accompanying third string quartet is worthy, but less striking by comparison. Performance and recording are very good.



> [The 3rd] Quartet is identifiably and in some ways unremarkably French, with echoes of early Debussy and Fauré especially in the conversational exchanges of the opening movement, a diatonic slow movement and a folksy, uncomplicated finale. But the Scherzo, which is second in the sequence, is something else altogether. With its martial, trumpet-like flourishes and drumrolls, it evokes the same world as the central movement of Debussy's two-piano En Blanc et Noir, composed around the same time, but there's an extra edge of brittle sarcasm to the music that seems to prefigure early Prokofiev and Shostakovich, as well as the French composers of Les Six, several of whom were taught by Koechlin.
> 
> The Piano Quintet is even more remarkable: it's an attempt to translate the experience of war into abstract instrumental music. The four movements all have descriptive titles - The Obscure Wait of What Shall Be; The Enemy Attack - The Wound; Consoling Nature; Finale - The Joy, and the first two contain some of the most extraordinary music Koechlin ever wrote. The first movement, spectral and glacially slow, verges on atonality at times; the second, a scherzo, brings two very different musical ideas into violent confrontation; there's then a radiant, consoling slow movement and an unbuttoned, celebratory finale, but it's the memory of the first two movements that lingers. Both works are superbly played by the young Antigone Quartet, with Sarah Lavaud joining them for the Piano Quintet. The whole disc is a revelation.
> 
> Andrew Clements, the Guardian 2013


----------



## D Smith

Verdi: Aida. Birgit Nilsson, Franco Corelli, Grace Brumby, Zubin Mehta. I was in an opera mood today and had the time to listen so put on an old favourite. I think this is a terrific recording and Corelli is superb, and Nilsson is Nilsson. Recommended.


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1978.


----------



## Vaneyes

Manxfeeder said:


> *Bruckner, Symphony No. 7*
> 
> It's funny; I didn't used to care much for Jochum's interpretations. I'm either mellowing with age or growing in discernment.
> 
> View attachment 80514


Or becoming an astute Brucknerian.


----------



## Blancrocher

Bach: Sonatas for Violin and Viola Da Gamba (Gould/Laredo/Rose)


----------



## Blancrocher

Haydn: Piano Sonatas (Zhu Xiao-Mei)


----------



## Guest




----------



## bejart

Alessandro Rolla (1757-1841): Bassoon Concerto

Marco Zuccarini conducting the Accademia I Filarmonica -- Paolo Carlini, bassoon


----------



## KenOC

Blancrocher said:


> View attachment 80518
> 
> 
> Haydn: Piano Sonatas (Xiao-Mei)


Believe the surname is Zhu, and the given name is Xiao-mei. Chinese names can be confusing because in English some will give the surname first (as is traditional) and others will adopt the English style and put the given name first. One give-away: Chinese surnames are almost always one syllable.


----------



## Blancrocher

KenOC said:


> Believe the surname is Zhu, and the given name is Xiao-mei. Chinese names can be confusing because in English some will give the surname first (as is traditional) and others will adopt the English style and put the given name first. One give-away: Chinese surnames are almost always one syllable.


Oh, sheesh--my bad. I've edited accordingly. Thanks, Ken!


----------



## ribonucleic

Jussi Bjorling - "Nessun dorma"






Magnificent!


----------



## Balthazar

*Bizet ~ Symphony in C.* Jukka-Pekka Saraste leads the Scottish Chamber Orchestra.

*Schumann ~ String Quartet in A, Op. 41, No. 3.* The Gringolts Quartet plays the third and last of Schumann's SQs.

*Babbitt ~ Emblems (Ars Emblematica).* Martin Goldray at the piano.


----------



## bejart

Franz Schubert (1797-1828): String Quartet in D Major, D 74

Verdi Quartet: Susanne Rabenschlag and Peter Stein, violins -- Karin Wolf, viola -- Didier Poskin, cello


----------



## helenora

*"Carmen" with Tereza Berganza , Domingo, Raimondi,* etc


----------



## science




----------



## Casebearer

John Stanley - Six Organ Concertos.

Enjoyable if what you look for in music is 'chilling' but not very interesting to my musical mind.


----------



## bejart

Haydn: Piano Sonata No.37 in D Major

Alfred Brendel, piano


----------



## brotagonist

Schnittke Viola Concerto Bashmet, Rostropovich/LSO

So widely praised, yet I'd never heard it


----------



## Casebearer

And now: John Field - Nocturnes Vol.2 Nos. 12-19 played by Mary Louise Böhm. (piano).

Field is an Irish composer I never heard of before. According to the sleeve Field and his nocturnes were once very famous (beginning of the 18th century). So he's a predecessor of Liszt and Chopin. He freed the music of his time from 'official forms' such as sonatas and paved the way for composers after him to compose in more free forms such as Impromptus. He seems to have been a composer-pianist who also kept improvising and renewing his own compositions constantly. 

If that's true I wonder why his contribution to development of classical music hasn't received more recognition (at least that I know off).

Much more interesting than John Stanley!


----------



## starthrower




----------



## KirbyH

Some nicely variegated listening today from mostly Central/Eastern Europe:



























There hasn't been a time in recent memory when I haven't liked Shostakovich's 8th symphony. It's a very cathartic sort of tragedy that Shosty writes here, and his best structured work too. (and yes, I say that in spite of the 10th.) Admittedly, I first came to love this work because of its extensive bass clarinet solo in the last movement but there's so much more to enjoy here then just that one moment. Solti and the CSO are in absolutely jaw-dropping form, and Decca's sonics bloom up and out so that every detail of the score is laid in front of us.

Vatiszlav Novak I came across by accident - and am so very glad I did. I love the pictorial depictions he evokes in his music, carrying on that great Liszt-Strauss tradition. The Lady Godiva overture does a magnificent job of depicting her naked ride through London, with swells and swoops to depict her lurid trot. The BBC Philharmonic and Libor Pisek are very well qualified to take this project on, and the other works on this disc are more than worth listening to along with the aforementioned overture.

I remember listening to Rachmaninov's 2nd Piano Concerto in high school before an audition to calm my nerves. It didn't work quite as well as I hoped as I didn't get the seat but it converted me fully to Rachmaninov's cause. I won't waste much breath on this work, since it's so ubiquitous. If you haven't heard it before - what are you waiting for?

I'll commit some high blasphemy - I like Suppe a lot more than Johann Strauss most of the time, Sr. or Junior. It's got more weight to it but still manages to fizz along nicely, never overdone, soft in touch but still thoroughly Austrian in tone. (Then again, much of Mozart is dainty so why should this be any different.) I had a bargain collection of famous overtures when I was younger and Light Calvary was my favorite on the album - that hasn't changed. There's so much good cheer here that Mehta and the Vienna Phil bring a smile every time. It helps massively that the VPO are to the manner born in this music.


----------



## Pugg

Berlioz:
(New York October 31, 1960) "Benvenuto Cellini Overture",
" Roman Carnival Overture ", "Romeo and Juliet Op.17 (excerpt)" (October 26, 1959 New York, Columbia 30 Avenue studio),
"Radzkoczy March" (October 26, 1967 New York, Columbia 30 Avenue studio)
New York Philharmonic


----------



## Pugg

Cosmos said:


> Schubert - Piano Sonata in a minor, D.845


Great pianist and musician:tiphat:


----------



## Pugg

helenora said:


> *"Carmen" with Tereza Berganza , Domingo, Raimondi,* etc


I will do the cover for once :tiphat:


----------



## deprofundis

I was lisening on YouTube to Philippe de Vitry woaw major, someone on TC mention him i was lisening to the Orlando consort ,ohh i got to have this cd, it's that good you dont know, i was blowen away to pièces, this music had something akin
perotin and Machaut...The only problem is i can't order it in record store because there to lame to have some Vitry, so internet my only hope or someone that whant to trade cd (if so send me a message) im just asking just in case.


----------



## Casebearer

Juliusz Luciuk - St. Francis of Assisi. Oratorium (1985).

Composed around 11 (or 12) scenes of the live of Francis of Assisi. Many beautiful and interesting parts but the quality of the Polish vinyl or at least of the record I own is getting in the way quite often. Don't know if it has been reissued.


----------



## Pugg

Brahms: Piano Concerto No.2 in B Flat Major
Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra, Bernard Haitink


----------



## Pugg

*Mahler; Symphony no 3*

Martha Lipton / Leonadr Bernstein


----------



## Pugg

​
*Prokofiev - Sinfonia Concertante*
Crumb, G:Cello Sonata

Rotterdam Philharmonic Orchestra, Vassily Sinaisky
Tcherepnin:Suite for Solo Cello, Op. 76

Pieter Wispelwey (cello)


----------



## Janspe

After six hours of lectures at the university yesterday, I spontaneously went to a concert by the *Helsinki Philharmonic Orchestra*, conducted by *Andrey Boreyko*. They played Beethoven's violin concerto (with *Nikolaj Znaider* as soloist) and Shostakovich's 15th symphony - two works that I love very much. I really looked like a quasi-corpse after a tiring day at the uni, but oh well...

Due to lack of sleep the previous night, I almost dozed off during the concerto - a pity, for it was a very neat performance indeed. Enter a cup of black coffee during the intermission, and I was ready for the Shostakovich; and it turned out to be one of the most exciting performances of the work I've heard. Time became irrelevant during the second movement, I was so immersed in the music... Late Shostakovich really speaks to me a lot. I'm currently listening to the sonatas for violin and viola + piano, I just can't get enough of this stuff. It's funny how a live performance can cause an intense need to hear some composer's music!


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Mozart's wonderful wind serenade in a superb performance by the Albion Ensemble.


----------



## Badinerie

For the last month or so this hasn't been far from my turntable. Totally irresistible!


----------



## Pugg

*Donizetti; Don Pasquale.*

_Beverly Sills/ Alfredo Krauss/ Ronald Gram/Alan Titus.
Eve Queller_ conducting


----------



## dgee

On Schigolch's recommendation:









And it's ravishing


----------



## EDaddy

http://postimage.org/

Bax #4
The RSNO & David Lloyd-Jones


----------



## EDaddy

http://postimage.org/

Debussy: Préludes, Vol. 1; Images
ARTURO BENEDETTI MICHELANGELI

Really partial to Michelanheli's interpretations of Debussy's Preludes and Images.


----------



## DavidA

Brahms Piano concerto 2

Gilels / Reiner

I much prefer this fiery performance to his later, more patrician, one under Jochum.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Gounod: St Cecilia Mass*

_Pilar Lorengar/ Hoppe/ Grass._
Sir John Barbirolli conducting


----------



## MrTortoise

Nikolai Medtner

Piano Concerto No. 2 in C minor, Op. 50

Geoffrey Tozer, piano
London Philharmonic Orchestra
Neeme Jarvi, cond.


----------



## Blancrocher

Haydn: Symphonies 101-104 (Harnoncourt)


----------



## Pugg

​
_Edita Gruberova - The Art of the Coloratura_

Acqua:La Villanelle
Adam:Le Toréador
Alyabyev:The Nightingale
Arditi:Il Bacio
Delibes:Les filles de Cadix
Glière:Concerto for Coloratura Soprano and Orchestra, Op. 82
Procheh! torna mio bene, Op. 164
Rachmaninov:Sing not, O lovely one (Ne poi, krasavitsa, pri mne), Op. 4 No. 4
Strauss, J, II:Frühlingsstimmen Walzer Op. 410

Edita Gruberova (soprano)

Stuttgart Radio Symphony Orchestra, Kurt Eichorn


----------



## Jeff W

*In which there is more Karajan vs. Karajan*

Good morning TC from cold and cloudy Albany! Luckily for us, the snowstorm which is going to batter the east coast is going to miss Albany! I really didn't want to go and shovel! Time for the music!









Anton Bruckner's Symphony No. 0 with Simone Young conducting the Philharmoniker Hamburg. This one was written in between Symphony No. 1 & 2 but apparently went unpublished. Perhaps we should call it the Symphony No. 1.5? Anyways, nice enough music but not all that memorable to me.















Beethoven vs. Beethoven. Karajan vs. Karajan. The showdown between the 1950s Philharmonia Orchestra Beethoven cycle and the 1960s Beethoven cycle with the Berlin Philharmonic continues with the Symphony No. 5 & No. 6. Tempos for No. 5 were pretty close, varying little. Where the Philharmonia excelled again, was the winds. I just like the Philharmonia's winds over the Berlin Philharmonic's.

No. 6 also goes to the Philharmonia here, though kind of by default. I don't really like the 1960s (or 1970s, for that matter) recordings of the Pastoral. I find them to be very mechanical. The Philharmonia recording is much more relaxed and takes it time to breathe as opposed to the almost rushed sounding Berlin Philharmonic recording.









Tchaikovsky's Symphony No. 1 'Winter Daydreams' & No. 2 'Little Russian'. Bernard Haitink conducting the Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra. Symphony No. 1, while maybe not Tchaikovsky's 'best' work always leaves me with a smile. Symphony No. 2, not so much, a very meh performance of a very meh symphony.









Nikola Rimsky-Korsakov's Scheherazade and Alexander Borodin's Symphony No. 2. Kirill Kondrashin conducting the Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra. Great performances on both works and probably tied for my favorite Scheherazade with Fritz Reiner's.


----------



## bejart

Johann Joachim Quantz (1697-1773): Flute Sonata No.86 in F Major

Benedek Csalog, flute -- Rita Papp, harpsichord


----------



## Pugg

​
*Brahms: The Three Violin Sonatas *
Violin Sonatas Nos. 1-3 (complete)

Sonatensatz (Scherzo from the F.A.E. sonata), WoO 2

_Augustin Dumay_ (violin) & _Louis Lortie_ (piano)


----------



## Easy Goer

Liszt - Orchestral Works. Shura Cherkassky piano. Herbert von Karajan & The Berlin Philharmonic.


----------



## Pugg

Easy Goer said:


> Liszt - Orchestral Works. Shura Cherkassky piano. Herbert von Karajan & The Berlin Philharmonic.


The Fantasies from Hungarian folk songs by Cherkassky are out of this world :tiphat:


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

Alexander Borodin - Symphony No. 1 in E-Flat Major; Symphony No. 3 in A minor (Evegeny Svetlanov; USSR State Symphony Orchestra).









Very happy to have acquired this record with Svetlanov conducting - it gave me the opportunity to 'catch up' on Russian composers such as Borodin, Glazunov, Dargomizhsky and Balakirev.

I definitely highly enjoy Borodin's 1st symphony. Very 'Russian' in its overall atmosphere, especially the atmospheric Andante movement. There is an overall sense of triumph in this symphony, accented by bright scoring for winds. Definitely worth exploring for any classical music enthusiast.

Unfortunately, Borodin has never finished his 3rd symphony. But the two movements we do have are brilliant - the 1st movement, with its beautiful, expansive and emotive folk melody, is extremely memorable. The 2nd movement is a determined, ornamented and bright Scherzo, with a nice bombastic minor-mode contrast section. The trio itself is highly lyrical and wonderfully scored. It seems to point back to the brilliant melody used in the 1st movement.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Bruckner, Symphony No. 6*

Getting started on the Saturday Symphony early, because it's snowing, my job got canceled, and I'm stuck inside with hot chocolate. (It would have helped if they would have called me about the cancellation before I got out and drove 20 minutes in the snow and ice with some stupid Tennessee drivers.)


----------



## johnnysc

Biber - The Mystery Sonatas/The Five Sorrowful Mysteries

John Holloway, Davitt Moroney


----------



## Vasks

_The composer conducts the Cologne Radio Chorus & Symphony Orchestra_


----------



## Pugg

​
*Beethoven: Egmont*
_Lorengar / Szell_ , Vienna Po


----------



## realdealblues

*Ludwig Van Beethoven*

*Piano Concerto No. 3 in C minor, Op. 37









Conductor: *Ferenc Fricsay*
Orchestra: *Bavarian State Orchestra*
Piano: *Annie Fischer*
Recording:* 1957


----------



## MrTortoise

realdealblues said:


> *Ludwig Van Beethoven*
> 
> *Piano Concerto No. 3 in C minor, Op. 37
> 
> View attachment 80565
> 
> 
> Conductor: *Ferenc Fricsay*
> Orchestra: *Bavarian State Orchestra*
> Piano: *Annie Fischer*
> Recording:* 1957


Wow, that looks like a fantastic recording! Wish it was available on Spotify.


----------



## Vaneyes

*Elgar*: Enigma Variations, w. Halle O./Barbirolli. Recorded 1956, Free Trade Hall, Manchester.


----------



## DavidA

Pugg said:


> ​
> *Beethoven: Egmont*
> _Lorengar / Szell_ , Vienna Po


I'm sure I have this somewhere but can't find it!


----------



## Grizzled Ghost

Hommage à Jane Bathori









Dawn Upshaw & Jerome Ducrois


----------



## Morimur

*Trio Mediaeval - (2011) A Worcester Ladymass*


----------



## Pugg

On our way the the the concert hall de Doelen for tonight's concert

​
Bizet's much neglected:

*Bizet: Djamileh*

*Lucia Popp*/ Bonisolli /Lafont.
_Lamberto Gardelli_ conducting


----------



## Manxfeeder

DavidA said:


> I'm sure I have this somewhere but can't find it!


I hate when that happens.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Victoria, Motets, Missa Laetatus sum*


----------



## Fat Bob

Brahms second symphony, Karajan and the BPO from this set:









In other words, his 70's set. Some people seem to disapprove of everything Karajan did but I think this recording is really rather fine.


----------



## Pugg

Manxfeeder said:


> I hate when that happens.


Me too, I always put things right back in place


----------



## D Smith

For Dutilleux's birthday. Correspondances, Tout un monde lointain, The Shadows of Time. Barbara Hannigan, Anssi Karttunen, Esa-Pekka Salonen/Orchestre de Radio France. This is a fantastic disc. The pieces are brilliant and well performed. The two soloists are outstanding. Recommended.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Dutilleux, Symphony No. 1*

What, it's his birthday? I'm interrupting my current listening for the birthday boy. I don't spend enough time with this composer.


----------



## Arsakes

Easy Goer said:


> Liszt - Orchestral Works. Shura Cherkassky piano. Herbert von Karajan & The Berlin Philharmonic.


I have exactly these 2 CDs too. I may listen to them later.


----------



## Grizzled Ghost

Braga Santos: Symphony No. 4, etc:









^^^^^
Coincidentally, in keeping with Dutilleux's birthday, that Dawn Upshaw disc I just played had Dutilleux's "San Francisco Night" on it.

:cheers:

Happy Birthday Dute!


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Fantastic sound quality on this disc, plus a couple of works previously unknown to me (_The Voyevoda_ and _Moscow_).

As it happens I'm off to see Matthew Bourne's take on *The Sleeping Beauty* at Sadlers Wells theatre tonight. Loved it when it was new a couple of years ago.


----------



## omega

*Richard Strauss*
_Eine Alpensinfonie_
Christian Thielemann | Wiener Philharmoniker


----------



## Morimur




----------



## Mahlerian

Berg: Seven Early Songs (orchestral version), Altenberg-lieder, Der Wein, Lulu Suite
Anne Sophie von Otter, Juliane Banse, Vienna Philharmonic Orchestra, cond. Abbado


----------



## ProudSquire

*Philip Glass*

String Quartet No. 3 "Mishima"

Quartetto Testosterone - via Youtube


----------



## brotagonist

I like their name: Quartetto Testosterone  I have to listen to some of their performances.

Presently, however, I am taking it slowly (perhaps a repeat) with:

Rattle/BPO Mhler Symphony 10


----------



## mmsbls

Lindberg: Sculpture / Campana in Aria / Concerto for Orchestra


----------



## Badinerie

Need to lighten the mood for an Hour so its Offenbach all the way!


----------



## Headphone Hermit

Ignace Paderewski - solo piano works from 1911-1930









Paderewski was a magnificent pianist (and was the first Prime Minister of Poland too) who plays with fantastic spirit and skill. His version of Chopin's Mazurka in A Flat Major is simply stunning - so much so, that I looked for a direct link on you-tube to put up here for those with 2'39" to spend with something delightful - but I couldn't locate it. Paderewski plays with the lightest, most delicate of touches at times, he bends time in the most delightful manner and gives interpretations of the highest quality. Interpretative playing sometimes gets a bit of a bad press - but it shouldn't do when done as well as this


----------



## science




----------



## Manxfeeder

*Berwald, Sinfonie Capricieuse, Symphony in E Flat*

Ulf Bjorlin, Royal Philharmonic.

I knew Otto Klemperer's son was in Hogan's Heroes, but I wasn't aware that Ulf Bjorlin's daughter Nadia was in Days of our Lives. The things you learn on snow days.


----------



## Chronochromie

*Dutilleux - Métaboles; Timbres, espace, mouvement; L'arbre des songes*









Yan Pascal Tortelier/BBC Philharmonic Orchestra

Olivier Charlier, violin

*Dutilleux - Ainsi la nuit*









Belcea Quartet


----------



## jim prideaux

Suitner and the Staatskapelle Berlin performing Dvorak's 2nd and 3rd Symphonies....


----------



## johnnysc

Mozart - Requiem

Edith Mathis

Vienna Philharmonic/Bohm


----------



## tortkis

Steve Reich: Proverb / Nagoya Marimba / City Life (Nonesuch)









Proverb - Theatre of Voices / members of The Steve Reich Ensemble / Paul Hillier
Nagoya Marimba - Bob Becker, James Preiss (marimbas)
City Life - The Steve Reich Ensemble / Bradley Lubman


----------



## Blancrocher

Mozart: String Quartets 18 & 19 (Smetana); Mozart/Schubert: Sonata in D major, Fantasia in F minor (Lupu/Perahia)


----------



## Easy Goer

BACH Magnificat - Collegium Vocale, La Chapelle Royale & Philippe Herreweghe.


----------



## Jeffrey Smith

The benefit of a "Complete..." set is finding music you did not know existed.
In this case. 
*Lazarus oder die Feier der Auferstehung. Osterkantate (Religioses Drama) in drei Handlungen. D. 689*
Of which Schubert only completed one and a half acts. He was a great one for not finishing stuff.
Soloists include Donath, Popp, Fischer Dieskau.
Sawallisch conducts the Bavarian Radio Orchestra and Chorus.









A couple of recordings in this set are available as individual CDs, but this seems only available as part of this set, or its earlier version which included only the sacred works. Fortunately, about four other recordings of the work are readily available on Amazon.


----------



## Jeffrey Smith

Manxfeeder said:


> *Berwald, Sinfonie Capricieuse, Symphony in E Flat*
> 
> Ulf Bjorlin, Royal Philharmonic.
> 
> I knew Otto Klemperer's son was in Hogan's Heroes, but I wasn't aware that Ulf Bjorlin's daughter Nadia was in Days of our Lives. The things you learn on snow days.


Being a kid of the 60s, I have it reversed: Otto was the father of an actor in one of my favorite shows.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Beethoven, Quartet in C Sharp Minor, Op. 131*

This is one piece I like to hear when I'm snowed in. The Takacs are nice, but I still think it's the Lindsays who get to the soul of the piece.


----------



## MrTortoise

Manxfeeder said:


> *Beethoven, Quartet in C Sharp Minor, Op. 131*
> 
> This is one piece I like to hear when I'm snowed in. The Takacs are nice, but I still think it's the Lindsays who get to the soul of the piece.
> 
> View attachment 80594


Great minds, but I was listening to Quartetto Italiano :tiphat:


----------



## schigolch




----------



## ribonucleic

Ives - String Quartet No. 2 (Blair Quartet)



> They are wonderful works... the second one of Ives' finest mature pieces. In the Second quartet the Blair Quartet charts a middle course between the Emerson's sleek and swift version on DG and the much slower, heavier Leipzig Quartet reading on MDG. Their less-polished ensemble sonority, grainier than the competition but never in an unpleasant or inartistic way, suits the music well...
> 
> Only in the latter work's transcendental closing bars might I have wished for a smoother, richer timbre, but there's no questioning the sensible pacing or the players' mastery of the idiom. The sonics are also flatteringly clear and coherent, allowing plenty of contrapuntal detail to register without picking up extraneous performance noises or the ensemble's own breathing-almost always a problem, it seems, with quartet productions. - 9/9 ClassicsToday


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1998 at Henry Wood Hall, London. Recording Engineers: Faulkner & Dutton.


----------



## atsizat

This music makes me wanna drink Alcohol so bad. It is so depressing.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Vaneyes said:


> *Elgar*: Enigma Variations, w. Halle O./Barbirolli. Recorded 1956, Free Trade Hall, Manchester.


That's a great profile picture of JB - he looks like a renaissance pope missing only his camauro.


----------



## Manxfeeder

MrTortoise said:


> Great minds, but I was listening to Quartetto Italiano :tiphat:


Their LP was my introduction to the Beethoven quartets.


----------



## Headphone Hermit

Alban Berg - Lulu









Inspired by the current thread on this opera. It clearly is a controversial opera and not to everyone's taste, but it is a very powerful opera and is deservedly one of the most acclaimed of the 20th century. In many ways its an unpleasant story that throws an accusation to us as observers of the opera and it poses a number of very difficult questions. Some of the music is similarly challenging but a lot of it is quite simply beautiful - much, far much more that its many detractors would have you believe. Of course, there will be the boo boys who will deny that any enjoyment can be had in the likes of this work, but if you have the inclination try it out for yourself.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Rorem, Flute Concerto*

This is a neoromatic piece of his written in 2002, more of a suite for flute than a concerto.


----------



## Jeffrey Smith

Manxfeeder said:


> Their LP was my introduction to the Beethoven quartets.


In my case, the Quartetto Italiano's CD set of the late quartets was my introduction not merely to Beethoven's quartets, but chamber music in general. Start off with the best!


----------



## elgar's ghost

Walton and Tippett tonight.

Violin Concerto (1938-39) and Cello Concerto (1956):










Opera - _The Ice Break_ (1973-76):


----------



## Vaneyes

Kontrapunctus said:


>


I've always wanted a pair of leather pants.


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 2007.


----------



## Guest

Zivkovic
On the Guarding of the Heart

Rise up people and demand that this is put onto an album!!!


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Bruckner, Symphony No. 4*


----------



## sweetviolin

Klement Slavický: Moravské taneční fantazie - 3. věta

Trying to find "Rapsodicke variace pro orchestr" after I heard it on http://www.rozhlas.cz/d-dur/english/


----------



## johnnysc

Dvorak - Stabat Mater

Atlanta Symphony Orchestra/Robert Shaw


----------



## science




----------



## ArtMusic

*Rarely* listened Mozart pieces,


----------



## Mahlerian

Babbitt: Whirled Series, for Saxophone and Piano
Marschall Taylor, Charles Abrahamovic









The title is just so wonderful, I had to check it out. It's a flighty and witty piece rendered in Babbitt's characteristic textural maelstrom. Milton Babbitt is turning 100 this year, which brings me to...

Dutilleux: Correspondances
Barbara Hannigan, Radio France Orchestra, cond. Salonen









Happy 100th birthday, Henri Dutilleux. Your music is as beguiling as it ever has been.


----------



## mmsbls

Diamond: String Quartets 4 and 7









I'm working my way through the works I do not know (or haven't heard in a longish time) from the thread, Top 5 Post 1950 Works. I have heard some Diamond before but not too much, and I don't think I heard any of his quartets. I definitely enjoyed these works.


----------



## Blancrocher

Schnittke: Concerto Grosso #6, Symphony #8 (Rozhdestvensky)


----------



## bejart

Carl Friedrich Abel (1723-1787): Piano Concerto in D Major, Op.11, No.6

Michael Schneider leading La Stagione Frankfurt -- Sabine Bauer, piano


----------



## Grizzled Ghost

Vaneyes said:


> I've always wanted a pair of leather pants.


Required wardrobe in Quebec.

Current listening:









Stravinsky's VC from Hilary Hahn and AoSMitF.


----------



## Grizzled Ghost

Well that was fast!

Now playing:

View attachment 80612


French Bassoon Works /
Karen Geoghegan & Philip Edward Fisher


----------



## deprofundis

So i know im lisening to the same stuff over and over and over, there is no end in tedious lisening, i guess some work deserve special attention The mass of Tournai & St.Luke passion on naxos is revelent enought to be lisen a couple of time before getting use to.I most confess i was fascinated by The mass of Tournai still am, it reminded me of France polyphony fameous composers Guillaume de Machaut and nwely discover Philippe de Vitry( a friend of minde promess he would find me a copy somewhere tomorrow he as connection(yay!) since the composer rare, than i will be lisening to St.Luke passion i did not get into it yet but i would not says it's bad it just harder to get into for a reason that totally elude me, perhaps a question of taste.


----------



## Pugg

​
PETER TCHAIKOVSKY 
Symphony No. 6 in B minor, op. 74 "Pathétique"


----------



## Becca

A couple of years ago I had dinner with a visiting friend who happens to a professor of composition at a university. He was telling about a piece that he had recently heard on the radio which left him totally puzzled, he couldn't figure out if it was Hindemith or Walton as it had the fingerprints of both. I just laughed and said "Simple, the answer is 'yes'"...

William Walton - _Variations on a Theme of Hindemith_
Cleveland Orchestra / George Szell


----------



## Pugg

johnnysc said:


> View attachment 80603
> 
> 
> Dvorak - Stabat Mater
> 
> Atlanta Symphony Orchestra/Robert Shaw


The recordings from Telarc are stunning most of the time, nice sound to it :tiphat:


----------



## Stirling

Il Trovatore Verdi on PBS... The best I have seen...


----------



## Pugg

​
*Beethoven:Vestard Shimkus* (piano)

Piano Sonata No. 3 in C major, Op. 2 No. 3

Piano Sonata No. 29 in B-flat major, Op. 106 'Hammerklavier'

Shimkus:EU Variations on a Theme of Beethoven


----------



## Pugg

Stirling said:


> Il Trovatore Verdi on PBS... The best I have seen...


Who's signing and who's conducting?


----------



## EDaddy

http://postimage.org/app.php

Vaughan Williams: The Nine Symphonies
Symphony No. 5 in D (1991 - Remaster)
Sir Adrian Boult & co.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Verdi, Bellini and Donizetti*: Opera Arias

Bellini:Son vergin vezzosa (from I Puritani)

Donizetti:Ancor non giunse! ... Regnava nel silenzio…Quando rapito in estasi (from Lucia di Lammermoor)
Duchessa, alle fervide preci...l'amor suo me fe' beata (from Roberto Devereux)
Anna!...Qui piu sommessi favellate (from Maria Stuarda)
Io vi rivedo alfin...Deh! Tu di un'umile preghiera (from Maria Stuarda)

Verdi:Mercè, dilette amiche 'Bolero' (from I Vespri Siciliani)
È strano! è strano!...Ah! fors è lui...Sempre libera (from La Traviata)
Surta è la notte...Ernani! Ernani, involami (from Ernani)

*Edita Gruberova* (soprano)

Czech Philharmonic Orchestra, Friedrich Haider


----------



## Guest

5 discs is a lot of Locatelli, but a Concerto or two at time is fine. Ruhadze deals with the cruel difficulties of these works with aplomb. Superbly recorded.


----------



## Biwa

Hector Berlioz - Symphonie Fantastique

Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra 
Sir Colin Davis (conductor)


----------



## senza sordino

RVW Symphonies 5&8
View attachment 80618


LvB Symphony no 8
View attachment 80619


----------



## Pugg

​
*Manhattan Intermezzo*; American and British Works for Piano and Orchestra

Ellington:New world A-Coming
Benjamin Wesner (clarinet)

Emersoniano Concerto No. 1
Gershwin:Rhapsody in Blue
Benjamin Wesner (clarinet)

Sedaka:Manhattan Intermezzo
Jeffrey Biegel (piano)
Brown University Orchestra, Paul Phillips


----------



## elgar's ghost

_Punch and Judy_ was Harrison Birtwistle's debut opera. _Succès de scandale_ status assured when Benjamin Britten allegedly flounced out during the 1968 premiere at Aldeburgh. The six murders by Punch, which I've always found more surreal than brutal anyway, are tempered by a dark humour running throughout the work, not least because of the hallucinatory word-trickery of Stephen Pruslin's libretto. The 'nightmare' sequence, where Punch is haunted by his misdeeds before his hobby-horse enables him to escape and continue his quest for Pretty Polly, is particularly effective. Following this up with the somewhat less controversial chamber music of William Walton.

_Punch and Judy_ - a tragical comedy or a comical tragedy opera in one act (1966-67):










Piano Quartet (1919 - rev. 1921 and 1974) and String Quartet no.2 (1944-47):


----------



## Pugg

Leoncavallo much neglected work 

​
*Leoncavallo: La Bohème*

Alan Titus (Schaunard), Alexandrina Milcheva (Musette), Franco Bonisolli (Marcello),* Lucia Popp *(Mimi), Bernd Weikl (Rodolfo), Alexander Malta (Barbemuche), Raimund Grumbach (Colline), Jörn W Wilsing (Visconte Paolo), Norbert Orth (Durand), Friedrich Lenz (Gaudenzio), Sofia Lis (Eufemia)

Coro de la Radio de Baviera & Orquesta de la Radio de Munich, Heinz Wallberg


----------



## Iean

A. Schoenberg :angel:


----------



## ribonucleic

Prokofiev - Piano Sonata No. 7 (Khatia Buniatishvili)






Opinion on her merits seems divided. I dunno. I enjoyed listening to (and watching) this.


----------



## EDaddy

http://postimage.org/

Mozart Piano Concerto #24 In C Minor, K 491
Robert Casadesus; George Szell: Cleveland Orchestra (Box set)

This reading of Mozart's Piano Concerto #24 In C Minor, K 491 - 1. Allegro is the crem de la crem.
The 2. Larghetto just finished and I am left feeling like I just witnessed a miracle.
Now it's the 3rd movement - Allegretto... and, again, sheer perfection.

I've said it before. I'll say it again. No one has done Mozart's piano concerti better than Robert Casadesus and I suspect no one ever will (tho Perahia has come ever so close). His collaborations with Szell are some of the very greatest treasures in Classical music.


----------



## AClockworkOrange

*Sir Hubert Parry: The Soul's Ransom*









A glorious performance of this underrated English Composer's work by Bamert & the London Philharmonic Orchestra et al. This is a powerful, melodic performance with a sense of drama. If you likes Elgar's Choral works, I think you will enjoy this a great deal too.

To be honest, as I have listened to more works by British Composers, the more the obscurity puzzles me. I love Elgar,Holst & RVW's music and enjoy much of Britten's don't get me wrong but the impression I get is that this is where British music ends and this - to my ears anyhow - simply is not the case.

It is especially sad that great composers such as Parry, Stanford, Bax and Rubbra for example (there are certainly more - popularity in music unfortunately doesn't tend to stretch beyond a select few, irrespective of genre) are lost in the shadows when they have so much to offer.

I suppose a fan beating the drum for a composer they like is nothing new, but it is something which deserves repetition. It is how I found this music and it is something for which I am grateful.


----------



## Biwa

J.S. Bach - Alto Cantatas

Maarten Engeltjes (counter tenor)
Concerto D'Amsterdam
Klaas Stok (conductor)
Vincent van Laar (organ)


----------



## Blancrocher

Schnittke: Symphony 2 "St. Florian" (Segerstam)


----------



## Pugg

​
*Liszt: Joseph Moog* (piano)

Hexaméron, S392
Polonaise No. 1
Trauerwalzer - variation after Schubert
Ballade No. 2 in B minor, S171/R16
Adelaïde de Beethoven, S466a (First Version)
Prelude and Fugue in a minor, BWV 543 (J.S. Bach), S. 462/1
Valse-Impromptu, S.213

Joseph Moog (piano)


----------



## Pugg

​
*Ravel: Vincent Larderet *(piano)

Orchestral & Virtuoso Piano
Gaspard de la Nuit
Daphnis et Chloé (excerpts)
(arr. L Vincent for piano)
Jeux d'eau
La Valse

Vincent Larderet (piano)


----------



## Pugg

Next on

​
*Debussy*: Ibéria La Mer *Ravel*: Ma Mère l Oye

Paul Paray conducting


----------



## pmsummer

ANIMA MEA
_Sacred Music of the Middle Ages_
*Ensemble Cosmedin*

_Naxos_


----------



## pmsummer

CARMINA BURANA
_Medieval Poems and Songs_
*Ensemble Unicorn*
Michael Posch - director
*Ensemble Oni Wytars*
Marco Ambosini - director

_Naxos_


----------



## Pugg

​
*Spohr - Clarinet Concertos Nos. 1 & 2	*

_Michael Collins_ (clarinet)

Swedish Chamber Orchestra, Robin O'Neill


----------



## Vasks

*Salieri - Overture to "La grotta di Trofonio" (Fey/Hanssler)
W.A. Mozart - String Quartet #21 (Eder/Naxos)
F.J. Haydn - Symphony #35 (Solomons/CBS)*


----------



## bejart

JS Bach: French Suite No.1 in D Minor, BWV 812

Andrei Gavrilov, piano


----------



## johnnysc

Pugg said:


> Who's signing and who's conducting?


I believe it was this production.....

Great Performances at the Met: Il Trovatore (2016)

Anna Netrebko, Dmitri Hvorostovsky, Yonghoon Lee

Marco Armiliato conducts

http://www.pbs.org/wnet/gperf/gp-at-the-met-il-trovatore-2016-about-the-opera/4529/


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1956/7.


----------



## Pugg

*Donizetti: L'elisir d'amore*

_Dame Joan Sutherland _(Adina), _Luciano Pavarotti_ (Nemorino), Dominic Cossa (Belcore), Spiro Malas (Dulcamara), Maria Casula (Giannetta)

English Chamber Orchestra & Ambrosian Opera Chorus, _Richard Bonynge_



> "Bonynge leads a team ... which not only conveys jollity but which sings and plays as though full opera house applause is to be expected a the end of each number ... The ECO playing ... has a refinement and stylishness which makes all the difference ... Pavarotti has a Gigli -like quality in characterisation and this suits him ideally for the role of the simple, devoted Nemorino ... you should readily be won over by the sheer exuberance, vocal as well as dramatic, that Sutherland brings to the role. It is a joy to the ear to have well- loved music treated to extra vocal splendours at both ends of the soprano register." Gramophone Magazine
> 
> "Sutherland makes Adina a more substantial figure than usual, full-throatedly serious at times, at others jolly...What helps to make this recording so special, apart from the superb ensemble work - often very exciting - is the inclusion of the addition written for Malibran ['Nel dolce incanto']." Penguin Guide, 2011 edition


----------



## Mahlerian

Saturday Symphony:
Bruckner: Symphony No. 6 in A
Cincinnati Symphony Orchestra, cond. López-Cobos


----------



## Kivimees

Continuing with the works of Rued Langgaard. This time string quartets:


----------



## Easy Goer

Prokofiev Piano Concerto No. 3, Rachmaninov Piano Concerto 1. Byron Janis Piano, Kirill Kondrashin & The Moscow Philharmonic Orchestra.


----------



## George O

Benjamin Britten (1913-1976): Sonata in C for Cello & Piano, op 65

Robert Schumann (1810-1856): Fünf Stucke im Volkston [Five Pieces in the Popular Style]

Claude Debussy (1862-1918): Sonata for Cello & Piano

Mstislav Rostropovich, cello
Benjamin Britten, piano

on London (NYC; record made in England), from 1962


----------



## brotagonist

Oh, I like it! This is a great way to get one's feet wet.

Nono Prometeo Suite
Abbado/Luzerner Festspielorchester


----------



## atsizat




----------



## Grizzled Ghost

Klang der Welt - Portugal /
Berlin Opera Soloists










Includes music by:
Victorino de Almeida, António
Braga Santos, Joly
Peixinho, Jorge
Sousa, Filipe de
Vianna da Motta, José

By the way, I have a tough time parsing some of these names − I think I found the correct family names but I'm not always sure. If anyone sees a mistake, let me know.

For example José Vianna da Motta. Is the family name:
a) Motta
b) da Motta
or 
c) Vianna da Motta?

Also, under which letter and in what form would the name appear in a phone directory?


----------



## Blancrocher

Beethoven: Piano Concertos 3 & 4 (Fleisher/Szell)


----------



## atsizat




----------



## Manxfeeder

*Bruckner, Symphony No. 6*


----------



## D Smith

For Saturday Symphony: Bruckner Symphony No 6. Simone Young/Hamburg. I am no expert on Bruckner but I am at least somewhat familiar with his sixth symphony. I have recordings by Jochum and Bongartz, both of which I like very much. This recording, for whatever reason, just was not as involving as those. Nothing wrong with it, I just felt detached from the work. I still think the Adagio from this piece is one of the most beautiful movements I've heard in any symphony.


----------



## atsizat




----------



## Grizzled Ghost

Mahler Lieder:









Quite some big names on this one.


----------



## bejart

Haydn: Minuet No.8 in C Major

Antal Dorati conducting the Philharmonica Hungarica


----------



## Oliver

One of my favourite preludes - it's just perfect.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Bruckner, Symphony No 6*

Another go at the Saturday Symphony, this time with Karajan.


----------



## Orfeo

*Heitor Villa-Lobos*
String Quartet No. 7 (1942).
-Cuarteto Latinoamericano.
-->




This is really an impressive work. Solid, demanding, yet melodious. Strangely enough, perhaps, the scherzo and parts of the finale reminds me of Myaskovsky (many years ago, I once confused Bachianas Brasileiras no. 7 as a Myaskovsky composition (or a Soviet work), not knowing the actual piece and who wrote it).

*Anton Bruckner*
Symphony no. VI in A.
-The Bavarian State Orchestra/Wolfgang Sawallisch.


----------



## johnnysc

Dvorak - Symphonies 8 & 9

Berlin Philharmonic/Kubelik


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Enescu, Symphony No. 2*

Romanian National Radio Orchestra, Horia Andreescu conducting.


----------



## Alfacharger

I have been listening to this box set for the past few weeks and I have to say that less gift cards, this was the best 9 Dollars I have ever spent.


----------



## Eramirez156

*Been under the weather these last few days...*

Perhaps some Mendelssohn to set me straight.

*Octet in E flat major, op. 20*
*Felix Mendelssohn *









*Wiener Oktett*

_Decca LXT 2870_


----------



## hpowders

Shostakovich Symphony No. 8
Concertgebouw Orchestra
Bernard Haitink

Many folks consider the Eighth, Shostakovich's finest symphony. For me it's the Fourth.

Whatever. I know this symphony deserves more intensity than it gets here.


----------



## Morimur

*Esther Lamandier - Psaumes de David en hebreu biblique (Suzanne Haïk Vantoura)*


----------



## Eramirez156

*Music from Sweeden*

*Suite from "Sisyphos
Karl-Birger Blomdahl

Voyage to America
Hilding Rosenberg

Sinfonietta capricieuse
Franz Berwald*









*Stockholm Philharmonic Orchestra
Antal Dorati*


----------



## EDaddy

Manxfeeder said:


> *Bruckner, Symphony No. 6*
> 
> View attachment 80633


Such a great Bruckner 6!


----------



## EDaddy

http://postimage.org/

Dvorak Symphony No. 8
Blomstedt; Staatskapelle Dresden

I have yet to find a Dvorak S8 I like more.


----------



## AClockworkOrange

*Joseph Haydn - Alfred Brendel: Artist's Choice*

Alfred Brendel in recordings of his own selection performing Haydn's Piano Sonatas (Hob.XVI) 34 in E Minor, 40 in G Major, 42 in D Major and 52 in E Flat Major.

In Brendel's hands, Haydn is very well served indeed. Performances which are both well thought out and beautifully implemented.

Is there a better way to wind down the night before returning to work? The answer for me at present would be no, although Chopin's Nocturnes come very close depending on my mood.


----------



## Mahlerian

Monteverdi: Selva morale e spirituale (Disc 1)
Cantus Cölln, Concerto Palatino, dir. Junghänel


----------



## Stavrogin

Liszt: Harmonies poétiques et religieuses


----------



## Badinerie

Hebrides overture before bed. Dutoit Montreal. Splendid!


----------



## Haydn man

For this weeks SS and a glorious performance to boot


----------



## senza sordino

Janáček String quartets 1&2, Smetena string quartet no 1
View attachment 80642

Mahler Symphony no 4
View attachment 80643

Bartok Concerto for Orchestra, Dance suite, Music for strings, Celeste and percussion 
View attachment 80644

Dvorak Piano Trios 3&4
View attachment 80645


----------



## Guest




----------



## KenOC

For Saturday Symphony: Bruckner's Symphony No. 6, Gunter Wand with the Kolner RSO. I'm afraid that this sounds a lot like of other Bruckner symphonies to my poor ears...


----------



## Andolink

I've been enthralled by this for the last few days. It pretty easily surpasses and displaces my Kenneth Gilbert set of the WTC II.


----------



## Blancrocher

Beethoven: op. 18 String Quartets (Emerson)


----------



## Grizzled Ghost

Hubay: Violin Concertos /
Chloe Hanslip et al.










Good stuff, especially Scenes From Czardas Op.32 No.4, ('Hejre Kati').


----------



## Guest

hpowders said:


> View attachment 80639
> 
> 
> Shostakovich Symphony No. 8
> Concertgebouw Orchestra
> Bernard Haitink
> 
> Many folks consider the Eighth, Shostakovich's finest symphony. For me it's the Fourth.
> 
> Whatever. I know this symphony deserves more intensity than it gets here.


One needs Mravinsky for the last word in intensity. For adequate intensity and far better sound, Pletnev, Berglund, and Gergiev are good bets. "Intensity" is rarely a word I associate with Haitink!


----------



## EDaddy

http://postimage.org/

Mendelssohn: Octet; Quintet in B flat
Academy of St. Martin in the Fields Chamber Ensemble

Octet in E Flat, Op.20


----------



## hpowders

Kontrapunctus said:


> One needs Mravinsky for the last word in intensity. For adequate intensity and far better sound, Pletnev, Berglund, and Gergiev are good bets. "Intensity" is rarely a word I associate with Haitink!


I agree. He gets the Concertgebouw to play the right notes, but where the heck is the PASSION!!!

Daniel Raiskin made an absolutely devastating recording of the Shostakovich 4 a few years back. I wish I had his phone number!


----------



## Casebearer

Listening to Francis Poulenc's interesting Concerto in G Minor for Organ, Strings and Tympani by Van Knauss (organ), an obscure performer I can't find much information on. Conductor is Paul Hill. It was released on Chapel Records in The Golden Voice series, probably in 1969. I'll start a different thread on this one.


----------



## mstar

The few crystal drops of pain or passion buried somewhere deep within my soul... It is only Scriabin who can bring them out! I am listening to *Scriabin's First and Second Symphonies (Muti conducting the first, Inbal for the second)* on this bleary night as a blizzard rages outside and I stare deep into the fireplace's flames.


----------



## Mahlerian

Listening to the BSO on the radio.

Smetana: The Moldau
Martinů: Fantasies symphoniques (Symphony No. 6)
Dvořák: Cello Concerto in B minor (Johannes Moser, cello)
Boston Symphony Orchestra, cond. Morlot

This concert was supposed to be conducted by Bêlohlávek, but he was unable to come, so Morlot came in as substitute.


----------



## bejart

Paul Vranicky (1756-1808): String Quartet in G Major,Op.23, No.5

Pro arte antiqua Praga: Vaclav Navrat and Jan Simon, violins -- Ivo Anyz, viola -- Petr Hejny, cello


----------



## JohnD

Currently listening to Mozart Piano Sonata No. 18 in D Major.


----------



## Casebearer

Arriaga - Sinfonía "en re menor"
Arriaga - Los enclavos felices - Obertura

Performed by the English Chamber Orchestra led by Jesús López Cobos.

Might have been interesting if I lived at the time it was composed. At that time I maybe could have appreciated this 'young Mozart'. To my modern ears it sounds as midde-of-the road as classical music can get.


----------



## tortkis

Konstantia Gourzi: Music for piano and string quartet - Lorenda Ramou, Ensemble Coriolis (ECM)









noch fürcht' ich (1993) for solo piano
String Quartet No. 1 - Israel (2004)
Klavierstücke I-V (2004)
Eine kleine Geschichte (2005) for solo piano
String Quartet No. 2 - P-ILION, neun fragmente einer ewigkeit ("nine fragments of an eternity") (2007)
Aiolos Wind (2010) for solo piano
Vibrato 1 & 2 (2010) for piano quintet


----------



## Andolink

"Arriaga - Sinfonía "en re menor"
Arriaga - Los enclavos felices - Obertura

Performed by the English Chamber Orchestra led by Jesús López Cobos.

Might have been interesting if I lived at the time it was composed. At that time I maybe could have appreciated this 'young Mozart'. To my modern ears it sounds as midde-of-the road as classical music can get."

Try this to better appreciate the tragically aborted promise of Arriaga:


----------



## ribonucleic

Feldman - Rothko Chapel

Karen Rosenak (Cello), William Winant (Percussion), Deborah Dietrich (Soprano), David Abel (Viola) 
Conductor: Philip Brett
Orchestra/Ensemble: Berkeley Chamber Chorus



> This record is a delight-two characteristic compositions from Morton Feldman, the still small voice of American experimental music, with varied timbres and neither of them as indulgently long as some of his later works. Rothko Chapel was first recorded in 1976 on Odyssey in the USA with violist Karen Phillips as soloist. Feldman wrote his The Viola in my Life series for her and presumably the Rothko Chapel part as well. This new CD fortunately lacks the surface noise of the old LP so Feldman's quiet textures in meditative tempo come through exactly as he intended. In fact the music is a remarkably precise counterpoint of Mark Rothko's large canvases-there are several in the Tate Gallery in London-and was planned for the chapel of meditation open to all faiths or none, that the painter designed at Houston, Texas. Feldman's wide open spaces of contemplation achieve an unusual serenity. Rothko Chapel has a wider range of expression than some Feldman. In particular the viola melody in section 4, which the composer calls ''quasi-Hebraic'', is unusually lyrical and turns out to have been written when the composer was 15. The writing for chorus has the abstract, floating quality of Feldman's unique sonorities: everything is carefully balanced with the Berkeley University Chamber Chorus and well recorded. - Gramophone


----------



## opus55

Piano pieces based on operatic themes by William Vincent Wallace.


----------



## pmsummer

opus55 said:


> Piano pieces based on operatic themes by William Vincent Wallace.












Hell yeah!

Edit: Oops! Wrong William Wallace.


----------



## Pugg

​
* Beethoven* Emperor + Choral Fantasy (Cleveland)


----------



## Pugg

Alfacharger said:


> I have been listening to this box set for the past few weeks and I have to say that less gift cards, this was the best 9 Dollars I have ever spent.


Lucky you, $9,00 us next to nothing :tiphat:


----------



## Pugg

opus55 said:


> Piano pieces based on operatic themes by William Vincent Wallace.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ]


Wonderful recording and very well played :tiphat:


----------



## Arsakes

I've been selecting classic pieces for certain purposes. So I haven't actually listening to anything specifically... but so far about 800 tracks are selected!

Some got my attention tho. Like *Glass*' Akhnaten, some of *Barber* works, some less famous *Liszt*'s orchestral works and *Telemann* again.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Elena Souliotis* (soprano)

Donizettiiangete voi? ... Al dolce guidami castel natio (from Anna Bolena)
Orchestra dell'Opera di Roma, Oliviero de Fabritiis

Mascagni:Voi lo sapete o mamma (from Cavalleria rusticana)
Orchestra di Roma, Silvio Varviso

Ponchielli:Suicidio! (from La Gioconda)
Orchestra di Roma, Silvio Varviso

Verdi;Nel dì della vittoria … Ambizioso spirto … Vieni t'affretta! … Or tutti sorgete (from Macbeth)
Tu puniscimi, o Signore … A brani, a brani, o perfido (from Luisa Miller)
Morrò, ma prima in grazia (from Un Ballo in Maschera)
Ecco l'orrido campo … Ma dall'arido stelo divulsa (from Un ballo in maschera)
Pace, pace mio Dio! (from La forza del destino)

Orchestra di Roma, Silvio Varviso


----------



## Casebearer

Andolink said:


> "Arriaga - Sinfonía "en re menor"
> Arriaga - Los enclavos felices - Obertura
> 
> Performed by the English Chamber Orchestra led by Jesús López Cobos.
> 
> Might have been interesting if I lived at the time it was composed. At that time I maybe could have appreciated this 'young Mozart'. To my modern ears it sounds as midde-of-the road as classical music can get."
> 
> Try this to better appreciate the tragically aborted promise of Arriaga:
> 
> View attachment 80660


Thanks. I'll try to find that. By the way I 'reported' you to the administrator on an automatically generated request because your attachment seemingly made 'the system' uncomfortable. Don't know why.


----------



## Pugg

Next on:

​
*Handel:Messiah*

Sung in Italian; recorded in April 1959
*Anna Moffo* (soprano), Giovanna Fiorini (alto), Herbert Handt (tenor), Ivon Vinco (bass)

Orchestra e Coro di Milano della RAI, Francesco Molinari-Pradelli


----------



## deprofundis

Darn im lisening to a copy of Philippe de Vitry, one of is best recording the only major problem is that it's an mp3 format, so i will have to ask another friend to formated it.I try to order some Philippe de Vitry in store or on discogs everthing was out of print and call me a paranoid but i dont trust transaction on the web im afraid of getting rob.But this said i have high hope my friend can fix this an i can have a decent copy of de Vitry music because after all like someone said on TC he is in league whit Guillaume de Machaut, one of the best classical composer of the 14th century after all.Than someone might ask why not dowload song because i dont have a stupid iPod ockay and im old school i like audio cd vynil and k-7 if my k-7 player ever work.On a positive level if my scottish friend can fix this i will have a decent record. One of the best classical composer of this era for sure, i was trill when i heard him for the first time.


----------



## Pugg

​
CD17 (1975)
BARBER Adagio for Strings,
IVES Symphony No. 3,
COPLAND Quiet City,
COWELL Hymn and Fuguing Tune No.10, 
CRESTON A Rumor


----------



## Chronochromie

*Debussy - Pelléas et Mélisande*









Pierre Boulez/Orchestra of the Royal Opera House


----------



## deprofundis

Now im lisening to Stravinsky Nightingale (opera in one act) ockay i would promess myself of not liking opera beside this Monteverdi orfeo and Blue beard castle from Bartók.Than i notice the music in the back of the tenor is sweet , dont fear this work
since it's an opera, im like you, im not a fan of opera but major genious opera sometime deserve a lisening, i use to avoid this work before, i would only lisen to '' les rites du printemps'' on this same cd conducted by Robert Craft.

Give a chance to this work as far has i can tell it's exiting for an opera, even if yo dont see what actually happening it's still Stravinsky,,,


----------



## Pugg

*Handel;aria's*
_Renée Fleming _:tiphat:


----------



## Grizzled Ghost

Bruckner Symphony #6
Norrington










Meh. Maybe I just have the wrong version. Then again, I have seven different Bruckner symphonies from seven different conductors and nothing seems to help. Not bad really, just not compelling for me.

Oh well. I guess I have something to look forward to learning to appreciate in the future.


----------



## sweetviolin

opus55 said:


> Piano pieces based on operatic themes by William Vincent Wallace.


Wonderful! Classics Online HD subscription well worth the money.


----------



## Headphone Hermit

Gustave Charpentier - Louise - Grace Moore, Ezio Pinza, Raoul Jobin - Met Opera Orchestra and Chorus - Sir Thomas Beecham









From a 1943 radio broadcast. _Verisimo_ in a French style. A story without the traditional glamourous characters, a story of ordinary people with quotidian concerns. Charpentier called it a 'musical novel' to distinguish it from the previous tradition of opera stories. It contains some lovely music with lovely interplay between Moore, Jobin and Pinza, lovingly conducted by Beecham who brings out the succulence of this work. A nice treat for a rainy January day


----------



## Pugg

​
*Schumann*: Kreisleriana; Kinderszenen


----------



## Blancrocher

Beethoven: Archduke and Ghost Trios (Istomin/Stern/Rose); Middle String Quartets (Emerson)


----------



## ribonucleic

Pugg said:


> ​


Well, hello, Elena Souliotis!

:tiphat:


----------



## Pugg

What better way to spend a rainy afternoon:

​*Wagner Götterdämmerung*

Wolfgang Windgassen (Siegfried), Birgit Nilsson (Brünnhilde), Gottlob Frick (Hagen), Gustav Neidlinger (Alberich), Claire Watson (Gutrune), Dietrich Fischer-Dieskau (Gunther), Christa Ludwig (Waltraute), Lucia Popp (Woglinde), Gwyneth Jones (Wellgunde), Maureen Guy (Flosshilde), Helen Watts (Erste Norn), Grace Hoffman (Zweite Norn), Anita Välkki (Dritte Norn)

Vienna Philharmonic Orchestra, Vienna State Opera Chorus, Sir Georg Solti:tiphat:


----------



## Taggart

Superb version! Singers sound very close to the style we've heard on Church recordings. Absolutely superb bass and the rest of the voices match.


----------



## Badinerie

> Quote Originally Posted by Pugg View Post
> 
> Well, hello, Elena Souliotis!


Indeed...A personal Favorite LP of mine.


----------



## Iean

Beethoven on a hot Sunday night:angel:


----------



## bejart

Leonardo Leo (1694-1744): Cello Concerto in F Minor

Vladislav Czarnecki conducting the Sudwestdeutsches Kammerorchester Pforzheim -- Julius Berger, cello


----------



## Vasks

*Hewitt - New Medley Overture (Gallois/Naxos)
Gottschalk - The Dying Poet (Marks/Nimbus)
Foote - String Quartet #3 (Kohon/Vox Box)
Ives - Central Park in the Dark (Bernstein/DG)*


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

Recent listening: F. J. Haydn - Symphony 26 in D minor, 'Lamentatione'; Symphony No. 52 in C minor; Symphony No. 53 in D Major, 'L'Impériale' (Sigiswald Kuijken; La Petite Bande).









Definitely enjoying these excellent hip performances. Period instruments fit the more 'sharp-angled' Sturm und Drang style symphonies a bit better than modern instruments, to my ear (at least from the records I've heard). The transparency also allows the winds to shine out more. I really like the chosen tempi as well - the first movement of 26 is played blitz-fast, which fits the overall forward drive of the movement. Symphony 52 also comes through very well, with the Menuet slightly slowed down in order to accent its darker-hued atmosphere. Symphony 53 ends the disc in a festive and bright mood, with all of its details handled very well imo. I wonder why the whole argument about the authenticity of this symphony's Finale arose.

Dvorak - Symphony No. 1 in C minor, 'The Bells of Zlonice'; Symphony No. 2 in B-Flat Major (Otmar Suitner; Staatskapelle Berlin).









I really Dvorak's 1st! Very epic and almost 'militaristic' in character - it somewhat reminds me of Mendelssohn's 'Scottish' symphony in the forward-drive of its 1st movement. The instrumentation is just excellent and the melodies, as usual with Dvorak, bright and expressive. The conducting by Suitner is also very strong in every respect.


----------



## Mahlerian

Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 3
New Vienna Quartet









Janáček: String Quartet No. 1 "Kreutzer Sonata"
Gabrieli Quartet


----------



## Haydn man

HaydnBearstheClock said:


> Recent listening: F. J. Haydn - Symphony 26 in D minor, 'Lamentatione'; Symphony No. 52 in C minor; Symphony No. 53 in D Major, 'L'Impériale' (Sigiswald Kuijken; La Petite Bande).
> 
> View attachment 80677
> 
> 
> Definitely enjoying these excellent hip performances. Period instruments fit the more 'sharp-angled' Sturm und Drang style symphonies a bit better than modern instruments, to my ear (at least from the records I've heard). The transparency also allows the winds to shine out more. I really like the chosen tempi as well - the first movement of 26 is played blitz-fast, which fits the overall forward drive of the movement. Symphony 52 also comes through very well, with the Menuet slightly slowed down in order to accent its darker-hued atmosphere. Symphony 53 ends the disc in a festive and bright mood, with all of its details handled very well imo. I wonder why the whole argument about the authenticity of this symphony's Finale arose.
> 
> Dvorak - Symphony No. 1 in C minor, 'The Bells of Zlonice'; Symphony No. 2 in B-Flat Major (Otmar Suitner; Staatskapelle Berlin).
> 
> View attachment 80678
> 
> 
> I really Dvorak's 1st! Very epic and almost 'militaristic' in character - it somewhat reminds me of Mendelssohn's 'Scottish' symphony in the forward-drive of its 1st movement. The instrumentation is just excellent and the melodies, as usual with Dvorak, bright and expressive. The conducting by Suitner is also very strong in every respect.


I particularly like those performances of the Haydn, No.26 is rapidly becoming one of my favourite Haydn symphonies.


----------



## opus55

Schubert: Piano Sonata in A, D.959










Quiet Sunday morning, this music suits my mood.


----------



## mmsbls

I just heard Michel van der Aa's new Violin Concerto for Janine Jansen on WQXR Q2. They're playing the best of 2015 (I assume recorded since van der Aa's concerto was written and premiered late 2014). I've liked everything I've heard from Jansen.


----------



## bejart

Jan Vanhal (1739-1813): String Quartet in G Major,Op.1, No.3, Weinmann G6

Kubin Quartet: Ludek Cap and Jan Niederle, violins -- Pavel Vitek, viola -- Jiri Zednicek, cello


----------



## opus55

bejart said:


> Jan Vanhal (1739-1813): String Quartet in G Major,Op.1, No.3, Weinmann G6
> 
> Kubin Quartet: Ludek Cap and Jan Niederle, violins -- Pavel Vitek, viola -- Jiri Zednicek, cello


I decided to listen to your pick as I was readying myself for chamber music. Next up for me will be Nielsen, also performed by Kubin Quartet:


----------



## Kevin Pearson

sweetviolin said:


> Wonderful! Classics Online HD subscription well worth the money.


If anyone is interested in trying this service here is a code you can use to get the first year for only $89.94 instead of the $149.99 annual price. This service is extremely good if you have high speed internet. I enjoy listening to their HD titles but even the standard CD bitstreams are fantastic quality. I use this service almost exclusively for classical music now because the sound is better than Spotify.

The code is COLHD50 (expires Feb. 15th)

Kevin


----------



## jim prideaux

despite having access to a number of Nielsen recordings I could not resist Paavo Jarvi's new cycle with the Frankfurt Radio Symphony Orchestra so I am now listening for the first time to their interpretation of my favourite-the 3rd-and it really appears to have been a good decision-as I do not necessarily possess the expertise to articulate any analysis with any precision I will simply say that until now my 'go to' recording has been Myung Whun Chung on BIS-Jarvi may well have replaced Chung-drama, clarity,fluency etc


----------



## Guest

Kurtág
Music for String Instruments

Keller Quartet


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Furtwangler, Symphonies Nos. 3, 9, and 5*

I remember back when I was a classical newbie, I wouldn't listen to "scratchy old recordings." I'm glad I got over that. These recordings are marvelous, even though the sound of the 9th isn't as great as the other two.


----------



## Grizzled Ghost

Mussorgsky: Pictures at an Exhibition
Ravel: Gaspard de la Nuit
Balakirev: Islamay
played by Freddy Kempf.










Interspersed with this album:

Saint-Saens: The Carnival of the Animals, etc
played by the Capuçon gang.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Verdi, Te Deum (Four Sacred Pieces.)*


----------



## Sloe

I am listening on line to the Saturday 16th January broadcast of Ernest Chausson´s opera King Arthur 
from Opera Bastille in Paris.
The production was some horrible regietheater good that I don´t have to see it.


----------



## jim prideaux

Nielsen-1st and 2nd Symphonies performed by Paavo Jarvi and the Frankfurt RSO.


----------



## Eramirez156

*Bruckner Symphony no.6 / CSO Kubelik*

*Symphony No.6
Anton Bruckner









Chicago Symphony Orchestra
Rafael Kubelik*

_recorded live December 1982
Sardana Records 200_


----------



## bejart

Giuseppe Maria Cambini (ca.1746-ca.1825): Quartet No.5 in F Major

Sans Souci Ensemble: Marcello Defant, violin -- Giuseppe Nailn, oboe -- Serena Mancuso, cello -- Marco Vincenzi, harpsichord


----------



## George O

Dmitri Shostakovich (1906-1975): Symphony No. 8 in C minor, op 65

Symphonic Orchestra of Moscow State Philharmonic / Kirill Kondrashin

on Melodiya (USSR), from 1970s
recorded 1961

5 stars


----------



## EDaddy

http://postimage.org/

Shostakovich: Symphony #1 In F Minor, Op. 10 
Rudolf Barshai: WDR Symphony Orchestra Cologne

Very Tchaikovsky-esque. Prokofiev too.


----------



## omega

*Richard Strauss*
_Die Frau ohne Schatten - Symphonic Suite_
Christian Thielemann | Wiener Philharmoniker








*Brahms*
_Symphonie No.4_
Claudio Abbado | Berliner Philharmoniker


----------



## EDaddy

jim prideaux said:


> despite having access to a number of Nielsen recordings I could not resist Paavo Jarvi's new cycle with the Frankfurt Radio Symphony Orchestra so I am now listening for the first time to their interpretation of my favourite-the 3rd-and it really appears to have been a good decision-as I do not necessarily possess the expertise to articulate any analysis with any precision I will simply say that until now my 'go to' recording has been Myung Whun Chung on BIS-Jarvi may well have replaced Chung-drama, clarity,fluency etc


I haven't heard these, jp, but would very much like to. Are you familiar with the Herbert Blomstedt/Francisco Symphony readings? To date they are my hands down favorite as far as complete cycles are concerned. Would be very interested to hear how Jarvi's compare. And Chung's for that matter.


----------



## Blancrocher

Chopin: Nocturnes (Barenboim)


----------



## Balthazar

*Mozart ~ Piano Sonata No. 2 in F, K 280.* Recordings by Mitsuko Uchida (shown) and András Schiff.

*Puccini ~ Tenor Arias.* Jonas Kaufmann backed by Pappano and Santa Cecilia.

*Ysaÿe ~ Sonatas for Solo Violin, Op. 27.* Alina Ibragimova plays the set of six.


----------



## Guest

The String Quintet today. This disc is the latest in the fine series by the Quartetto di Cremona.


----------



## pmsummer

ORFF-SCHULWERK
_Volume One / Musica Poetica_
*Carl Orff
Gunild Keefman*

_Celestial Harmonies_


----------



## Biwa

Jean Sibelius

Symphony no.3 in C major op. 52
Symphony no.6 (in D minor) op. 104

Lahti Symphonies Orchestra
Okko Kamu


----------



## pmsummer

SPEM IN ALIUM
*Thomas Tallis*
The Tallis Scholars
Peter Phillips - director

_Gimell _


----------



## pmsummer

PIANO WORKS
*Erik Satie*
Daniel Varsano - piano
Philippe Entremont - piano

_Sony Classical _


----------



## Biwa

Ludwig van Beethoven

Piano sonata no.13 in E flat major op.27 no.1 "Quasi una fantasia"

Igor Tchetuev


----------



## ShropshireMoose

Chopin: Four Ballades
Liszt: Tarantella from "Venezia e Napoli"/Liebestraume No.3/Reminiscences of Mozart's "Don Giovanni"
Albeniz-Godowsky: Tango
Chopin: Waltz in A-flat, Op.42
Mana-Zucca: Zouaves Drill Shura Cherkassky

A recording of a recital Shura Cherkassky gave in the Pebble Mill Studios in Birmingham on the 27th May, 1983. I was at the recital and my sister obligingly recorded it for me (it was broadcast live). He was a wonderful pianist, and on superb form on this evening. This was the first recital of his that I attended and it was free! You wrote to the BBC at Pebble Mill and they sent you a ticket, simple as that! A very happy memory and one that has been a delight to re-live this evening.


----------



## MrTortoise

For belated Saturday Symphony

Anton Bruckner

Symphony No 6 in A

New Philharmonia Orchestra
Otto Klemperer, cond.


----------



## Iean

Britten to start my week:angel:


----------



## Jeffrey Smith

Grizzled Ghost said:


> Bruckner Symphony #6
> Norrington
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meh. Maybe I just have the wrong version. Then again, I have seven different Bruckner symphonies from seven different conductors and nothing seems to help. Not bad really, just not compelling for me.
> 
> Oh well. I guess I have something to look forward to learning to appreciate in the future.


Norrington is not to everyone's taste in Bruckner. I would call Karajan a safe bet, as well as Jochum and Wand. Or Bruckner may not be for you. Have you heard Herreweghe's Seventh?

And there is always Celibadache.:devil:

My own listening








The second of four CDs devoted to his secular choral pieces. Nice, often pleasant, but unless you are into either Schubert or 19th century choral stuff, you are not really missing anything if you don't have them in your library.


----------



## Biwa

Béla Bartók

Violin Rhapsodies (1928, 1945 versions)
Hungarian Folksongs
Sonatina
Rumanian Folk Dances

Peter Csaba (violin)
Peter Frankl (piano)


----------



## MrTortoise

Round 2 of Saturday Symphony

Anton Bruckner

Symphony No. 6 in A

Bavarian Radio Symphony Orchestra
Eugen Jochum, cond.


----------



## MrTortoise

Henri Dutilleux

Sonata

John Chen, piano


----------



## Jeffrey Smith

MrTortoise said:


> Henri Dutilleux
> 
> Sonata
> 
> John Chen, piano


[Insert applause icon here]

I have Robert Levin's recording of that music on ECM. Shame he did not compose more for solo piano.

And in the mode of French 20th century solo piano









Unlike the Schubert I was listening to earlier, this is essential.


----------



## Pugg

​*Beethoven; Piano concertos 1&2
*
Perahia / Haitink


----------



## Biwa

Henri Dutilleux: 
Tout un Monde Lointain
Trois Strophes sour le nom de Sacher for cello solo

Witold Lutoslawski
Cello Concerto
Sacher Variation for cello solo

Christian Poltera (cello)
Vienna Radio Symphony Orchestra
Jac van Steen (conductor)


----------



## Pugg

ribonucleic said:


> Well, hello, Elena Souliotis!
> 
> :tiphat:


She was beautiful, alas short lived not even 70


----------



## MrTortoise

Henri Dutilleux

Tout un Monde lointain (cello concerto)

Truls Mørk, cello
Orchestre Philharmonique de Radio France
Myung-whun Chung, cond.


----------



## EDaddy

Pugg said:


> ​*Beethoven; Piano concertos 1&2
> *
> Perahia / Haitink


Wonderful record, this!


----------



## EDaddy

http://postimage.org/

Brahms Clarinet Sonata No. 2 in E-Flat Major, Op. 120
Carol Rosenberger & David Shifrin

The perfect nerve-calming ointment for a very brutal last few days.


----------



## tortkis

Johann Paul von Westhoff (1656 - 1705): Complete Suites for Solo Violin - Kolja Lessing (Capriccio)









The six partitas by Westhoff are the earliest known published music for solo violin, and were "most probably the inspiration for Johann Sebastian Bach's sonatas and partitas for solo violin." (wikipedia)


----------



## Pugg

Mendelssohn: Symphony No.3 - "Scottish" / Fingal's Cave Overture

London Symphony Orchestra, Antal Doráti


----------



## Pugg

​*Mozart; Double concerto's
Lupu/ Perahia *


----------



## ribonucleic

Strauss - Elektra
Stage direction : Patrice Chéreau
Orchestre de Paris
Conductor : Esa-Pekka Salonen
Elektra : Evelyn Herlitzius
Klytämnestra : Waltraud Meier



> ... this "Elektra"... occupies a special place in Chéreau's output, because his signature attention to nuances of character humanizes a masterpiece that often seems grimly relentless. ...
> 
> ... Salonen, who has replaced Pierre Boulez as Chéreau's chief musical collaborator, restored dynamic balance. In the opening bars, a bass-clarinet note had equal weight with the titanic D-minor chord that sets the work in motion. Frail lyricism in the violins, flickering chords in the violas, spidery cadenzas in the flute-all came through clearly, instead of being lost in the melee. So, too, did the voices. Here was an "Elektra" that you could listen to without flinching. ...
> 
> Herlitzius, a German soprano who has been singing Wagnerian roles in Europe since the nineties, gave a never-to-be-forgotten account of the title role. She has the vocal power to make herself heard above Strauss's hundred-and-eleven-piece orchestra and, though a few of her high B's and C's went astray, her pitches usually hit the mark. A riveting physical performer, she flung her body about with a dancer's abandon. - Alex Ross, The New Yorker


----------



## Easy Goer

Beethoven - Piano Concerto No. 5, Cello Sonata No. 2. Artur Schnabel Piano Gregor Piatigorsky Cello. Malcolm Sargent & The London Symphony Orchestra.


----------



## aleazk




----------



## Pugg

​
Ravel: Piano Concertos /Samson François (piano)
Piano Concerto in G major
Piano Concerto in D major (for the left hand)

Valses nobles et sentimentales
Gaspard de la Nuit


----------



## Oliver

Bach - Fugue in F minor from WTC Book 1

Words cannot describe


----------



## Pugg

​
*Verdi: Il Trovatore*

_Giacomo Lauri-Volpi _(Manrico), _Miriam Pirazzini _(Azucena), _Caterina Mancini_ (Leonora), Carlo Tagliabue (Conte di Luna), Alfredo Colella (Ferrando), Graziella Sciutti (Ines), Mario Carlin (Ruiz), Ezio Achilli (Un vecchio zingaro), Mario Carlin (Un messo)

Orchestra e Coro della RAI Roma, Fernando Previtali


----------



## ShropshireMoose

Beethoven: Piano Sonata in E-flat, Op.27 No.1
Brahms: Variations on a theme by Paganini, Op.35
Chopin: Scherzo No.1 in B Minor, Op.20/Nocturnes in: D-flat, Op.27 no.2/E Minor, Op.72 No.1/Polonaise in A-flat, Op.53
Tchaikovsky: "June" from "The Seasons", Op.37b
Brahms: Hungarian Dance No.5
Mozart: Rondo alla Turca from Piano Sonata No.11, K.331 Shura Cherkassky

Elgar: Complete Music for Wind Quintet Athena Ensmble

More Cherkassky from "over the air"! This was part of a recital given at the Sheldonian Theatre, Oxford on the 1st June, 1984. The Beethoven and Brahms were the first half and the Chopin set was the conclusion of the second half, the remainder being encores, I seem to have missed whatever commenced the second half and after 31 years have no recollection what it was! I am very fond of the "Moonlight's" companion sonata and Cherkassky remains my favourite interpreter of this work, it suits him to a "t". His performance of the two Chopin Nocturnes is absolutely spellbinding, I wish he'd recorded them all, but then complete sets were not his way. The Scherzo is as good as I've heard too, and his encores as delectable as ever. A real treat.
The Elgar music for wind quintet is also a real treat, written for himself, his brother and three friends to play, it doesn't break new ground, nor does it really sound a lot like the Elgar we're used to, but it is beautifully scored and a real joy to listen to, rather like Mozart's bits and bobs for small ensembles. Well worth investigating.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Tchaikovsky:*
"Nutcracker" Suite (May 2, 1960 New York, Manhattan Center),
"Swan Lake" (excerpts) (May 13, 1969, December 8 New York, Philharmonic Hall),
"Sleeping Beauty" - waltz (January 12, 1971 New York, Philharmonic Hall),
"Eugene Onegin" - Polonaise (January 12, 1971 New York, Philharmonic Hall)
New York Philharmonic


----------



## bejart

Henry Purcell (1659-1695): Pavan a 3 in G Minor, Z.750

London Baroque: Ingrid Seifert, Ursala Weiss and Richard Gwilt, violins -- Nicholas Logie, viola -- Charles Medlam, cello -- Lars Ulrik Mortensen, harpsichord


----------



## schigolch




----------



## Wood

I've recently had several listens to Bruckner 7, which for some reason has pretty much passed me by until now. I must have heard it before, because I recognise the catchy Scherzo. I'm listening to Concertgebouw Orchestra, Amsterdam / Haitink on a well preserved LP from 1972.


----------



## Pugg

​*Scriabin & Medtner*: Piano Concertos
Piano Concerto No. 3 in E minor, Op. 60 'Ballade'
Piano Concerto in F sharp minor, Op. 20

Yevgeny Sudbin (piano)

Bergen Philharmonic Orchestra, Andrew Litton


----------



## Jeff W

*In which there is yet more Karajan vs. Karajan and other goodies*

Good morning TC from cold and overcast Albany!









Started off with my (late) Saturday Symphony listening, Anton Bruckner's Symphony No. 6 with ugen Jochum conducting the Bavarian Radio Symphony Orchestra. Much better performance than the other one I listened to (Simone Young conducting the Philharmoniker Hamburg). The only way I can describe it as is that the performance was much more confident and self assured in their playing than the Philharmoniker Hamburg.















More Karajan vs. Karajan. This time, Beethoven's Symphonies No. 7 & 8. In this round, I give the win to the Berlin Philharmonic in the 7th and a tie between the Berlin Philharmonic and the Philharmonia Orchestra in the 8th. I found the Philharmonia's 7th to be much too slow and drawn out (a full three and a half minutes longer than the recording with the Berlin Philharmonic). In the 8th, the interpretations were very similar and didn't stand too much apart from each other.

Not looking forward to the 9th in mono vs. the 9th in stereo vs. the 9th with the Berlin Philharmonic...









In what looks like a heavy metal album, but isn't, the Takacs Quartet played Franz Schubert's String Quartets No. 14 'Death and the Maiden' and No. 13 'Rosamunde'.









Finishing out with Johannes Brahm's String Quartets No. 1 - 3 and the Piano Quintet with the Amadeus Quartet who were joined by Christoph Eschenbach on the piano in the Quintet.


----------



## elgar's ghost

A French orchestral miscellany today.

_España_ - Rhapsody for Orchestra (1883), _Suite pastorale_ (1881 - orch. Chabrier 1888), _Habanera_ (1885 - orch. Chabrier 1888), _Danse slave_ and _Fête polonaise_ from the opera _Le roi malgré lui_ (1887), _Lamento_ for orchestra (1875) and _Prélude pastoral et Joyeuse marche_ (1883-83 - orch. Chabrier 1888):










_Danse macabre_ - symphonic poem op.40 (1874), _Phaéton_ - symphonic poem op.39 (1873), _Le Rouet d'Omphale_ - symphonic poem op.31 (1972), _Introduction et rondo capriccioso_ for violin and orchestra op.28 (1863 - rev. 1870), _Havanaise_ for violin and orchestra op.83 (1887), _La jeunesse d'Hercule_ - symphonic poem op.50 (1877) and _Marche héroïque_ for orchestra op.34 (1871):










_Bacchanale_ (1956), _Divertissement_ (1928), _Ouverture de fête_ (1940), _Symphonie marine_ (1931) and _Escales_ (1922):


----------



## pmsummer

ROMARIA
_Love songs, chants and motets from the 12th century to the present by Oswald von Wolkenstein, Orlando di Lasso, Josquin Desprez and others including the anonymous composers of the Carmina Burana manuscript._
*The Dowland Project*
*John Potter* - tenor
Miloš Valent - violin, viola
John Surman - soprano saxophone, bass clarinet, tenor and bass recorders
Stephen Stubbs - baroque guitar, vihuela

_ECM New Series_


----------



## Pugg

​
*Stravinsky: Oedipus Rex
*
*Tatiana Troyanos*, Rene Kollo, Frank Hoffmeister, Tom Krause, David Evitts, Exio Flagello, Michael Wager & Harvard Glee Club

The Boston Symphony Orchestra,_ Leonard Bernstein_:tiphat:


----------



## Badinerie

Schubert Symphony no 4 + 5 VPO Munchinger


----------



## Pugg

Nexht on:

​
*Beethoven & Korngold* - Violin Concertos	
_Renaud Capuçon_ (violin)
_Rotterdam Philharmonic Orchestra, Yannick Nézet-Séguin_


----------



## Blancrocher

Argerich and the London Sinfonietta in Haydn and Beethoven concertos


----------



## johnnysc

Puccini, Massenet, Bizet, Catalani & more

Renee Fleming

London Philharmonic/Mackerras


----------



## Iean

Bach:angel:


----------



## Vasks

*Glazunov - Overture #1 on Three Greek Themes (Schermerhorn/Marco Polo)
Scriabin - Six Preludes, Op. 13 (Lane/Hyperion)
Rachmaninov - The Bells (Jarvi/Chandos)*


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1971 - '73.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

*Stravinsky
The Firebird (L'Oiseau de feu) Ballet
Fireworks
4 Etudes for Orchestra
Pétrouchka
Le Sacre du printemps*
Chicago SO / Cleveland Orch., Boulez

*
Symphony in C
Symphony of Psalms*
Symphony in 3 Movements*
(i) BPO, *Rundfunkchor Berlin, Boulez
(ii) BPO, Rundfunkchor Berlin, Rattle


----------



## pmsummer

PAVANS AND FANTASIES FROM THE AGE OF DOWLAND
*John Dowland, Henry Purcell, William Lawes, John Jenkins, Thomas Morley, Matthew Locke*
John Holloway - violin, viola
Monika Baer - violin, viola
Renate Steinmann - viola
Susanna Hefti - viola
Martin Zeller - bass violin

_ECM New Series_


----------



## Vaneyes

A belated Saturday Symphony listening. Recorded 2005. :tiphat:


----------



## Pugg

​
*Beethoven: Fidelio, Op. 72*

_Jonas Kaufmann_ (Florestan), _Nina Stemme_ (Leonore), Falk Struckmann (Pizarro), Christof Fischesser (Rocco), Rachel Harnisch (Marzelline), Christoph Strehl (Jaquino), Peter Mattei (Don Fernando), Juan Sebastian Acosta (Erste Gefangener), Levente Pall (Zweite Gefangener)

Lucerne Festival Orchestra & Arnold Schoenberg Chor, _Claudio Abbado_


----------



## Vaneyes

hpowders said:


> View attachment 80639
> 
> 
> Shostakovich Symphony No. 8
> Concertgebouw Orchestra
> Bernard Haitink
> 
> Many folks consider the Eighth, Shostakovich's finest symphony. For me it's the Fourth.
> 
> Whatever. I know this symphony deserves more intensity than it gets here.


Turn the volume up.


----------



## Vaneyes

Blancrocher said:


> View attachment 80708
> 
> 
> Argerich and the London Sinfonietta in Haydn and Beethoven concertos


One of Martha's best, and of course...Esssential.


----------



## hpowders

Vaneyes said:


> Turn the volume up.


I ordered the Rostropovich/LSO performance instead. The Haitink is a bit too cool for me.


----------



## deprofundis

Im lisening to John Johnson, lute music on naxos


----------



## johnnysc

Mussorgsky: Pictures at an Exhibition / A Night on Bald Mountain and Other Russian Showpieces

Chicago Symphony Orchestra/Reiner


----------



## Guest

No.4-6 today. I love how clearly he delineates the counterpoint. Great sound.


----------



## Flamme

http://www.radiotunes.com/romantic


----------



## jim prideaux

EDaddy said:


> I haven't heard these, jp, but would very much like to. Are you familiar with the Herbert Blomstedt/Francisco Symphony readings? To date they are my hands down favorite as far as complete cycles are concerned. Would be very interested to hear how Jarvi's compare. And Chung's for that matter.


Paavo Jarvi and the Frankfurt RSO performing Nielsen's 3rd and 4th Symphonies (again!)

in answer to your query-contrary to the often particularly glowing opinions often expressed regarding Blomstedt's SFSO recordings of the Nielsen symphonies I would not personally make them my first choice. More idiomatic and 'charged' are his earlier recordings with the Danish RSO and I also prefer Berglund and Chung (although Chung did not record a complete cycle)....but based upon repeated listening to this new recording of the 3rd I can easily imagine Paavo Jarvi becoming 'first choice'....


----------



## Headphone Hermit

Antonio Caldara - Maddalena ai piedi di Cristo - Rene Jacobs et al









I bought this for pennies at a car boot sale a while back, solely on the record label (HM) and Rene Jacobs - I hadn't heard of the composer before. There is a lot of very beautiful music on this double CD with some convincing playing and ravishing singing. But, and I am almost ashamed to say it, late C17-early C18 Italian baroque isn't my favourite genre despite the abundance of gems available and two hours is long enough for me. That is nothing to do with the music, but we all have preferences and I doubt that many of us have the same enthusiasm for everything on our shelves.


----------



## realdealblues

*Bela Bartok*

*Divertimento For String Orchestra, SZ 113 (BB 118)*









*Conductor:* Ferenc Fricsay
*Orchestra:* RIAS Symphony Orchestra Berlin
*Recording:* 1953

There's a lot I don't care for from Bartok but I like this work and Fricsay just seems to have a way with Bartok. His recording of the Dance Suite is my favorite. It could only be better if it was in stereo instead of mono.


----------



## Mahlerian

Janáček: On an Overgrown Path, Theme and Variations, In the Mist, A Recollection
Paul Crossley


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Today I've listened to Wim Henderickx-Le visioni de paura, Victoria-Officium defunctorum w/ Philippe Herreveghe & now Mario Diaz de Leon-Portals before dawn and also myself playing Villa-Lobos guitarconcerto live with my piano colleague, our first run through of the whole thing.


----------



## Badinerie

An old Classic...


----------



## Eramirez156

*Piano Quartet, No. 1, Op.25
Violin Sonata, No. 3, Op.108 
Cello Sonata,No.1, Op.38
Johannes Brahms*









*Artur Rubinstein
Pro Arte Quartet (members), Op.25 
Paul Kochanski (violin), Op.108
Gregor Piatigorsky (Cello), Op.38*

_The Rubinstein Collection, vol.3_


----------



## George O

Rodion Shchedrin (1932- )

Music for the Town of Köthen

"Moscow Virtuosi" Chamber Orchestra / Vladimir Spivakov

Self-Portrait

The USSR Symphony Orchestra / Jansug Kakhidze

on Melodiya (USSR), from 1986

5 stars


----------



## Guest

I was only familiar with Turina's guitar pieces, so I was curious to try some chamber music; I'm glad I did! Wonderfully melodic and impressionistic. Fantastic playing and sound--very rich and warm. Could that be due to my new tube amp?


----------



## Vaneyes

Casual observation tells me this is on CL's Top 50 list. 
Recorded 1988 - '94 at St. Eustache, Montreal. Recording Engineers: Lock, Dunkerley, Siney.


----------



## Kevin Pearson

I'm on vacation this week and home listening to some lovely Romantic piano concertos!




























Kevin


----------



## elgar's ghost

Two discs of Ernest Bloch before retiring for the night.

_America_ - an Epic Rhapsody for Orchestra (1926), _Suite Hébraïque_ - version for violin and orchestra (1951), Suite for Viola & Piano (1919), _Suite Hébraïque_ - version for viola and piano (1950), _Meditational and Processional_ for viola and piano (1951) and Suite for Solo Viola (1958 inc.):















***

(*** - same recording, different artwork)


----------



## nbergeron

Picked this up for two dollars at a local record store (I guess they don't sell much Rachmaninoff?). Absolutely stunning piece of music, really commands every second of your attention. Favorite movement: "Blessed Be the Man".


----------



## mmsbls

Tchaikovsky: Violin Concerto (Jascha Heifetz)

I was prompted to listen to this from the thread, _What was your classical first love?_. This was mine, and I love Heifetz's playing. My only complaint is that he might go too fast so that one can't fully appreciate the runs. The Brahms on this CD is also superb.


----------



## D Smith

Listening to two favourites of mine: Ives' first and second string quartets. The Emerson plays these brilliantly - also the Barber on the same CD. Recommended.


----------



## Blancrocher

Glenn Gould: Salzburg Recital, featuring Sweelinck, Schoenberg, Mozart, and Bach.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Bruckner, Symphony No. 7*

Klemperer, Berlin Philmarmic

This is from a live recording in the mid-'50s on the Europa Musica label. It also includes the 4th, which is too rushed for my taste. The 7th is better, so far not too revelatory but more of a straightforward reading.


----------



## bejart

Paul Vranicky (1756-1808): String Quartet Op.40, No.3

Stamic Quartet: Jindrich Pazdera and Josef Kekula, violins -- Jan Peruska, viola -- Petr Hejny, cello


----------



## Mahlerian

Reger: Piano Concerto in F minor
Amadeus Webersinke, Dresdner Philharmonie, cond. Herbig


----------



## D Smith

Happy Birthday Witold! Lutoslawski: Symphony No. 4, Les espaces du sómmeil. Esa-Pekka Salonen, John Shirley-Quirk & Los Angeles Philharmonic. A fine recording of 3 very interesting works which I shall return to in the future.


----------



## Jeffrey Smith

hpowders said:


> I ordered the Rostropovich/LSO performance instead. The Haitink is a bit too cool for me.


My top four Shostakovich recordings
Mullova playing the first violin concerto
Rostropovich LSO performing the 11th symphony
Gergiev Kirov-Rotterdam performing the 4th (meaning his first recording of that symphony, not the newish one on the Mariinsky label)
And the one you just ordered.


----------



## opus55

Haydn: Symphonies, Nos 49-51
_Austro-Hungarian Haydn Orchestra
Adam Fischer_


----------



## bejart

Jan Vanhal (1739-1813): Sinfonia in F Major, Bryan F2

Riyoko Matsui leading the Haydn Sinfonietta Tokyo


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

KV 515 & 516


----------



## deprofundis

Im revisiting past medieval cd,* Percival's Lament*, the ensemble is capilla antigua de chinchilla conduct by José Ferrero. than i plan on lisening by the same ensemble and conductor * Tristan's Harp *on naxos... two excellent cd, all do i like the first afored mention cd better. It been quite while since i played em, since i discover so mutch music since than. stand out on this cd for me would be chrétien de troyes and rigaud de berbezith, but when i lisen to the disc nthing annoy me there is no skipping materials. Than what about Tristan's Harp well i really like Alfonso x el sabio, richard 1 lionheart and Bernart de Ventadorn, for those of you that complain all the time about medieval music being solely vocal and it annoy you, than i subject you buy these, there were my introduction to medieval music, you can't go wrong whit this.


----------



## hpowders

Jeffrey Smith said:


> My top four Shostakovich recordings
> Mullova playing the first violin concerto
> Rostropovich LSO performing the 11th symphony
> Gergiev Kirov-Rotterdam performing the 4th (meaning his first recording of that symphony, not the newish one on the Mariinsky label)
> And the one you just ordered.


Thanks for the post! So...the early Gergiev 4. Have you heard the Daniel Raiskin Shostakovich 4? Two provincial German orchestras play their hearts out. I found the performance devastating.


----------



## Balthazar

*Albéniz ~ Iberia.* Esteban Sánchez at the piano. This suited my mood perfectly today -- I've listened through the entire suite three times and counting. Debussy and Messiaen were fans too:

"_One closes one's eyes and is bedazzled by the sheer wealth of invention in this music!_"﻿ -- Claude Debussy

"Iberia_ is the wonder for the piano; it is perhaps on the highest place among the more brilliant pieces for the king of instruments_." -- Olivier Messiaen


----------



## Jeffrey Smith

hpowders said:


> Thanks for the post! So...the early Gergiev 4. Have you heard the Daniel Raiskin Shostakovich 4? Two provincial German orchestras play their hearts out. I found the performance devastating.


Never heard of him....but I just ordered it off Amazon MP. Thanks for the tip.


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 2000.


----------



## Easy Goer

Vaughan Williams - Symphony No. 4, Mass in G Minor, Six Choral Songs. London Symphony Chorus & Orchestra/Richard Hickox


----------



## Grizzled Ghost

Turina - Chamber Works
Lincoln Trio et al.










I'm surprised that there is no Turina thread over in the composers' guestbooks section. The forgotten Spanish master?

BTW - if you want to download this, you can for $7 at the Cedille Records website (320 kbps). Good price for a new double-length release.


----------



## bejart

Johann Samuel Schroeter (ca.1752-1788): Piano Sonata in C Major, Op.1, No.4

Luigi Gerosa, piano


----------



## Pugg

​
*Beethoven* : Symphony 7 Overtures
Antal Dorati


----------



## Pugg

opus55 said:


> Haydn: Symphonies, Nos 49-51
> _Austro-Hungarian Haydn Orchestra
> Adam Fischer_


Although I like this set very much, my first choice stays with Dorati


----------



## Pugg

​
*Hummel - Piano Concertos*
Piano Concerto No. 3 in B minor, Op. 89

Piano Concerto No. 2 in A minor, Op. 85

_Stephen Hough_ (piano)

English Chamber Orchestra, Bryden Thomson


----------



## Pugg

​
*Dame Joan Sutherland;Bel Canto Arias*

Bellini:
Eccomi in lieta vesta...Oh! quante volte (from I Capuleti e I Montecchi)

Donizetti:
Par che mi dica ancora… Fuggi l'immagine (from Elisabetta al castello di Kenilworth)
L'ai-je bien entendu?… O mon Fernand (from La Favorite)
In questo semplice modesto asilo (from Betly, o La capanna svizzera)

Meyerbeer:
In grembo a me [Sur mes genoux] (from L'Africaine)

Rossini:
Una voce poco fa (from Il barbiere di Siviglia)
Sombre fôret (from Guillaume Tell)

Verdi:
Oh nel fuggente nuvolo (from Attila)

Dame Joan Sutherland (soprano).

Welsh National Opera Orchestra, Richard Bonynge


----------



## Itullian

Richard Strauss: Symphonia Domestica Op. 53 
Chicago Symphony Orchestra / Fritz Reiner 
RCA/Sony 1982 
KUSC.ORG


----------



## Pugg

​
*Songs by William Vincent Wallace*

_Sally Silver (soprano) & Richard Bonynge (piano)
_

Why do I weep for thee?
Bird of the wild wing
Through the pathless forest drear
Orange flowers
Softly, ye night winds
Happy birdling of the forest
The gipsy maid
Alice
Seabirds wing their way
Over the silvery lake
It is the happy summer time
Wild flowers
Go! Thou restless wind
Cradle song
The star of love
The spring and summer both are past
The winds that waft my sighs to thee
Good night and pleasant dreams
Old friends and other days
The leaves are turning red



> Silver would not sound out of place in the (large) drawing rooms for which these songs were intended. This is a compliment, as too conventionally operatic a manner would be likely to overwhelm the character of these essentially modest songs....[piano parts] are played with great aplomb by Richard Bonynge" MusicWeb International, 14th January 2014


----------



## EDaddy

http://postimage.org/

Ernest really took the Variations 1 (Tarantelle) at quite a clip! Don't remember it this fast. Oh well. Still a classic.

Takes me back to my childhood. Always.


----------



## Pugg

​
Very interesting box from the great Dutch baritone:

*Verdi : Macbeth.*
_Jan Derksen/ Pauline Tinsley/Aage Haugland et al._
Michael Gielen conducting.
Live from the Circus theater in Scheveningen and recorded by the public broadcast 1976


----------



## Tsaraslondon

*Les pecheurs de perles* is not on the same level of inspiration as *Carmen*, no doubt, but it has enough golden nuggets to hold the interest.

Pretre, who can be prosaic at times, presents the score complete, with the correct finale to Act III and _Au fond du temple saint_ as Bizet wrote it. Captured a little late in his career, it is still a pleasure to hear the under-recorded Alain Vanzo spinning out Nadir's beautiful _Je crois entendre encore_ here. Cotrubas makes a lovely Leila, Sarabia a powerful, if less idiomatic, Zurga and Soyer an excellent Nourabad.


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

Nikolay Rimsky-Korsakov - Symphony No. 2 in F-Sharp minor, Op.9 'Antar'; 
Peter Ilyich Tchaikovsky - Symphony No. 2 in C minor, Op. 17 'Little Russian' (Lorin Maazel; Pittsburgh Symphony Orchestra).









This isn't the actual cover but it's the performance I've listened to. I've finally obtained the great 'Antar' Symphonic Suite (Korsakov was himself against calling this a symphony) - very impressive conducting by Maazel. Although I think the beginning could've been made a bit more 'mysterious', the general orchestral colour that comes through definitely fully compensates this.

Listening to the Tchaikovsky at the moment - Maazel's rendition is extremely fluid and bright. Enjoying this thoroughly .


----------



## Pugg

*Schumann/ Grieg; Piano concerto's*
Murray Perahia


----------



## Pugg

Next on:

​
*Schubert* - String Quartets In A Minor & B Flat Major


----------



## bejart

Jean Marie Leclair (1697-1764): Viola Sonata in G Major, Op.12, No.3

Sandor Papp and Janos Fejervari, violas


----------



## Blancrocher

Beethoven: Symphonies 3 & 4 (Karajan)


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mozart/ Bach/ Brahms; Double concerto's*
_Heifetz / Primrose/ Piatigorsky _:tiphat:


----------



## elgar's ghost

Playing my two other Bloch discs today.

_Nigun_: excerpt from _Baal Shem_ for violin and piano - version for strings, trumpet, timpani and tam-tam (1923 - later orch. by Stakevich), _Schelomo_ - Hebrew Rhapsody for cello and orchestra (1916), _Israel_ symphony (1916), _Suite Hébraïque_ - version for violin and piano (1951), Violin Sonata no.1 (1920), _Abadoah, A Yom Kippur Melody_ for violin and piano (1929), _Mélodie_ for violin and piano (1929) and Violin Sonata no.2 - _Poème Mystique_ (1924):


----------



## Jeff W

*In which there is Karajan vs. Karajan vs. Karajan*

Good morning TC from cold and rainy Albany!















Compared three different recording of Beethoven's Symphony No. 9 last night. Herbert von Karajan with the Philharmonia Orchestra (in mono and stereo), both from the 1950s, and the 1960s recording with the Berlin Philharmonic. The two with the Philharmonia were almost identical to my ears save the fact that one was in stereo (Fairly primitive stereo too, they were still working out the kinks, it seems. The mixing was sounded somewhat odd to my ears.) and the Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra recording was just a hair slower. Going to make this one too close to call. Both (actually, all three) are amazing recordings of the 9th.









Truthfully, I am now a little sick of Beethoven (don't worry Ludwig, I will come back!) and a little sick of big orchestral pieces. So, with that in mind, I listened to the String Sextets by Johannes Brahms. The Amadeus Quartet and friends played. Excellent recording 









Now for a new one for me, the violin sonatas by Robert Schumann. Isabelle Faust played violin and Silke Avenhaus played the piano. Great late period works from Robert Schumann. :angel:


----------



## Pugg

​
*Kiri Te Kanawa* ; German aria's:tiphat:


----------



## Tsaraslondon

LIstening to the two hitherto unknown to me pieces on this disc, *The Voyevoda* and *Moscow*, but both are worth hearing. The symphonic ballad, *The Voyevoda*, is Tchaikovsky in sweeping, dramatic form. Typically Tchaikovsky had second thoughts about it after conducting the first performance and tried to destroy the parts. Thankfully his friend Ziloti rescued the orchestral parts before they were taken away to be torn up, and later reconstructed the score from the orchestral parts. We will never know why Tchaikovsky wished to destroy the work, but it is at least as good as other symphonic pieces like *Hamlet* and *Francesca da Rimimi*.

*Moscow* is a _piece d'occasion_, written for the coronation celebrations of Alexander III, but in no way deserves its neglect. The soprano and baritone arias are reminiscent of his best opera work, and the choruses splendidly dramatic.

Great discoveries.


----------



## George O

Lautengalanterie

Adamo Falckenhagen (1697-1761): 
Sonata in C minor Op. 1 No. 1 
Sonata in F major Op. 1 No. 5

Ernst Gottlieb Baron (1696-1760): 
Sonata in B major

Bernhard Joachim Hagen (1720-1787): 
Sonata in C minor

Anthony Bailes, lute

on EMI Reflexe (Germany), from 1979

5 stars


----------



## Vasks

*Rossini - Overture to "La scala di seta" (Abbado/DG)
Respighi - Metamorphoseon (Simon/Chandos)*


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1974 - '76 at Eaton's Auditorium, Toronto. Recording Engineers: Warden & Dennowitz.










When GG retreated from concertizing and NYC recording, Eaton's Auditorium in Toronto became his favorite recording venue. It's been restored and is now referred to as The 7th Floor, or The Carlu. I visited it a couple of years ago. It's a beautiful piece of Art Moderne or Art Deco, designed in 1930 by Jacques Carlu. The style also graces GG's apartment building on St. Clair Avenue, Toronto.

The Carlu's on Yonge Street, close to a Fran's Restaurant and Massey Hall. The latter, home to the Toronto Symphony for many years. As a kid, I saw Walter Susskind conduct them on several occasions. They performed a wonderfully raucous "Lone Ranger Theme". For that alone, Walter was God to me. His adventurous reputation off the podium doesn't tarnish that memory. I digress. :tiphat:


----------



## Pugg

​
*Puccini: Turandot*
_Montserrat Caballé _(Turandot ), _José Carreras_ (Calaf), _Mirella Freni _(Liù), Michel Sénéchal (Altoum), Paul Plishka (Timur), Vicente Sardinero (Ping), Remy Corazza (Pang), Ricardo Cassinelli (Pong)

Maîtrise de la Cathédrale, Choeurs de l'Opéra du Rhin & Orchestre Philharmonique de Strasbourg, Alain Lombard



> Central to this performance is Montserrat Caballé's Turandot, a characterisation of striking subtlety and beauty. As the icy, but alluring princess she confronts the Calaf of José Carreras - heroic, seductive and irresistibly appealing to the slave girl Liù, sung here by Mirella Freni, a supreme interpreter of Puccini's tragic heroines. Alain Lombard conducts the spectacular score to mesmerising effect.


----------



## omega

*Strauss*
_Capriccio_


----------



## TurnaboutVox

A day of French chamber music.

*Koechlin 
String Quartets
No. 1 in D, Op. 51
No. 2, Op. 57*
Ardeo Quartet [Ar re-se, 2007]
*
No. 3, Op.72
Piano Quintet, Op. 80*
Antigone Quartet [Ar re-se, 2008]

















*
Franck
String Quartet in D, M.9
Fauré
String Quartet in E minor, Op. 121*
Dante Quartet [Hyperion, 2008]

*
Fauré
String Quintets
No. 1 in D minor, Op. 89
No. 2 in C minor, Op. 115*
Domus, Anthony Marwod (vn) [Hyperion, 1995]


----------



## Mahlerian

Schoenberg: Suite, op. 29
Ensemble Intercontemporain, cond. Boulez


----------



## johnnysc

Elgar - Enigma Variations

London Philharmonic/Slatkin


----------



## Tsaraslondon

I remember seeing the famous ENO/Colin Graham production of *Gloriana* back in the 1970s with Ava June in the title role. The production did much to restore the opera to its proper place in the Britten canon, and in 1984 the production was videoed, this time with Sarah Walker in the title role.

This recording dates from 1993 at a time when the opera was seeing a brief revival with Barstow singing the role for Opera North and at the Royal Opera House Covent Garden.

Quite why it has never recovered from the icy reception it got at the opening gala from a toffee nosed audience, who had little appreciation of opera is difficult to fathom. Some thought Britten's decidedly downbeat depiction of Elisabeth I's final years ill fitted to celebrations for the coronation of our present queen, and maybe it was. Still, when divorced from the circumstances of its original production, it emerges as a tensely dramatic work of Verdian scale and power. Listening to it today, I found it as involving as Britten's other large scale operas *Peter Grimes* and *Billy Budd*.


----------



## Figleaf

*The Complete César Vezzani, volume 2*










The voice and artistry here is even more impressive than Marston's first volume of the complete Vezzani. Highlights of the acoustic recordings are probably the Sigurd arias, whereas the electricals, in amazingly clear sound, have one of the greatest ever performances of 'Une ange, une femme inconnue' and almost unbelievably lovely recordings of several Wagner arias, including long extracts from Lohengrin. What a shame he never recorded any Wagner opera complete, though since he seems never to have sung Wagner in the theatre, we're lucky to have what he recorded. This is heroic tenor singing of a rare quality (especially in the electrical era) and the kind of voice that comes along once or twice in a century.


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1971 - '75.


----------



## Badinerie

What a bloomin day I've had!.....I need Susan Graham....*Now!*


----------



## Janspe

Listening to Haydn's Missa in angustiis in D minor (link leads to YouTube) after an absolutely terrible day of stress and somber thoughts.

I don't care what anybody says about Haydn, I will go to my grave with the deepest love for his music. He was such a great composer!

/edit



D Smith said:


> Listening to two favourites of mine: Ives' first and second string quartets. The Emerson plays these brilliantly - -


I just listened to that same recording, well the Ives quartets at least, a few days ago and really enjoyed it! I feel like re-listening them again soon...


----------



## elgar's ghost

GregMitchell said:


> I remember seeing the famous ENO/Colin Graham production of *Gloriana* back in the 1970s with Ava June in the title role. The production did much to restore the opera to its proper place in the Britten canon, and in 1984 the production was videoed, this time with Sarah Walker in the title role.
> 
> This recording dates from 1993 at a time when the opera was seeing a brief revival with Barstow singing the role for Opera North and at the Royal Opera House Covent Garden.
> 
> Quite why it has never recovered from the icy reception it got at the opening gala from a toffee nosed audience, who had little appreciation of opera is difficult to fathom. Some thought Britten's decidedly downbeat depiction of Elisabeth I's final years ill fitted to celebrations for the coronation of our present queen, and maybe it was. Still, when divorced from the circumstances of its original production, it emerges as a tensely dramatic work of Verdian scale and power. Listening to it today, I found it as involving as Britten's other large scale operas *Peter Grimes* and *Billy Budd*.


I assume Britten was as stung by _Gloriana_'s failure every bit as much as his detractors who thought it was a timely comeuppance derived glee from it - surely it's not a coincidence that a recording featuring him as conductor is conspicuous by its absence bearing in mind he conducted all his other operas on disc apart from his first, _Paul Bunyan_, and his last, _Death in Venice_.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

elgars ghost said:


> I assume Britten was as stung by _Gloriana_'s failure every bit as much as his detractors who thought it was a timely comeuppance derived glee from it - surely it's not a coincidence that a recording featuring him as conductor is conspicuous by its absence bearing in mind he conducted all his other operas on disc apart from his first, _Paul Bunyan_, and his last, _Death in Venice_.


Britten was certainly stung by the opera's reception, and that no doubt explains why he never recorded it himself, but the ENO production I saw had premiered in the 1960s, and was a huge success. It didn't spurn many other performances though, nor did those in the 1990s with Josephine Barstow. For some reason, it never really caught the public imagination, despite the quality of the music. Personally I like it every bit as much as Grimes and Billy Budd.


----------



## Morimur




----------



## Sloe

I am listening to Sergej Prokofjev´s fifth symphony.
Orchestra: Marinskij Theatre Orchestra
Conductor: Valerij Gergiev.


----------



## Vaneyes

*R. Strauss*: Aus Italien w. BPO/Muti. Recorded 1989 at Philharmonie, Berlin. Recording Engineers: Groot & de Schot.


----------



## ShropshireMoose

Ibert: Divertissement
Saint-Saens: Danse Macabre/Le Rouet d'Omphale
Bizet: Jeux d'Enfants Paris Conservatoire Orchestra/Jean Martinon

A great favourite of mine this LP, surely the wildest, most delightfully raucous and wittily pointed version of "Divertissement" ever recorded? The playing is superb on the whole LP and on "Le Rouet d'Omphale" Martinon and the orchestra even outshine Beecham (and this was a great favourite of his) in the delicacy and lightness of touch that they show throughout the piece. I LOVE IT!!


----------



## elgar's ghost

Concertante works by CS-S throughout this evening.

Piano Concerto no.1 in D op.17 (1858), Piano Concerto no.2 in G-minor op.22 (1868), Piano Concerto no.3 in E-flat op.29 (1969), Violin Concerto no.1 in A op.20 (1859), Cello Concerto no.1 in A-minor op.33 (1872), Suite for Cello & Orchestra op.16 (1862) and Allegro appassionato in B-minor [version for cello and orchestra] op.43 (1875):


----------



## jim prideaux

Nielsen 5th and 6th Symphonies performed by Paavo Jarvi and the Frankfurt RSO......

marvellous rendition of the 5th!


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Mozart, Symphony No. 36*


----------



## Eramirez156

*What the Postman delivered*

From _Marston_ hot off the press,









*Germaine Lubin*

*The Complete Recordings*

_Marston 52070-2 (2 CDs)_


----------



## Vaneyes

Pathetique, Romeo & Juliet Fantasy Overture.


----------



## Figleaf

Eramirez156 said:


> From _Marston_ hot off the press,
> 
> View attachment 80747
> 
> 
> *Germaine Lubin*
> 
> *The Complete Recordings*
> 
> _Marston 52070-2 (2 CDs)_


That is indeed hot off the press! The Marston site still has it listed under 'forthcoming releases'.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Mozart, Mass in C, "Dominicus"*


----------



## deprofundis

*Rachmaninov lithurgy of st.John chrysostom *i love this stuff, than tomorrow i will lisen to the lute 12 cds box-set of *Sylvius leopold Weiss*, than again thank brilliant what a deal 64$ +tax like 72 0r 73$ this make each cd Worth 5 $ each what a deal , i love Brilliant.I have high expectation for this box-set since i heard it partially on YouTube.So tomorrow like i said i will have a marathon of Weiss Lute complete lute work, this sound promessing hey, im kinda insane hey?

After so mutch lute music i will be very mellow...


----------



## Blancrocher

Schumann: Symphonies (Bernstein)


----------



## Alfacharger

Taking a break from Wagner with some Glass. His score for the 1931 film Dracula perfomed by the Kronos Quartet.


----------



## George O

Armand-Louis Couperin (1712-1789):

Symphonie de clavecins
William Christie and David Fuller, harpsichords

La Francoise
William Chirstie, harpsichord

Deuxieme quatuor a deux clavecins
David Fuller and William Christie, harpsichords

L'Italienne
William Christie, harpsichord

on Harmonia Mundi (France), from 1981

5 stars


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1988 - '90 at Davies Hall, SF. Recording Engineers: Pellowe & Goodall.


----------



## Balthazar

In a Schumann state of mind...

*Schumann ~ Fantasie, Op. 17.* Recordings by Stanislav Khristenko (shown), Leonard Pennario, Mitsuko Uchida, and Maurizio Pollini.

*Schumann ~ Piano Concerto, Op. 54.* Dinu Lipatti backed by the New Philharmonia with Karajan.

*Schumann ~ Symphonies Nos. 1 & 2.* David Zinman leads Zurich.


----------



## Chordalrock

Nicolas Bacri (b. 1961)










Just a random contemporary music album from the library. It sounds rather conventional, but sophisticated, often contrapuntal, and rather interesting on first hearing. Haven't made up my mind about it yet, but it has elements that make it immediately appealing to me.


----------



## bejart

Joseph Eybler (1765-1846): Clarinet Concerto in B Flat

Hans Stadlmair directing the Bamberger Symphony Orchsetra -- Eduard Brunner, clarinet


----------



## Pugg

​*Mozart; piano concertos 17&19*
_Murray Perahia _


----------



## MrTortoise

Johann Sebastian Bach

Cantata No. 59 'Wer mich liebet, der wird mein Wort halten'
Cantata No. 69 'Lobe den Herrn, meine Seele'

Ruth Ziesak, soprano; Elisabeth von Magnus, alto; Paul Agnew, tenor; Klaus Mertens, bass
Amsterdam Baroque Orchestra & Choir
Ton Koopman, cond.


----------



## Pugg

elgars ghost said:


> I assume Britten was as stung by _Gloriana_'s failure every bit as much as his detractors who thought it was a timely comeuppance derived glee from it - surely it's not a coincidence that a recording featuring him as conductor is conspicuous by its absence bearing in mind he conducted all his other operas on disc apart from his first, _Paul Bunyan_, and his last, _Death in Venice_.


Assuming or not , it deserves al the critic it's getting.
It's boring and in 10 years time it's forgotten.
Exactly what I said in Current opera listing and then there has to be comments:lol:


----------



## ribonucleic

Glass - Solo Piano (Bojan Gorišek)

I haven't found any reviews of this, but I quite like it. Compared to the composer's own performances, these are far more emotionally articulate and atmospherically recorded.


----------



## MrTortoise

Hans Abrahamsen

let me tell you

Barbara Hannigan, soprano
Symphonieorchester des Bayerischen Rundfunks
Andris Nelsons, cond.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mozart*: Piano Quartets Nos. 1 & 2

Sir Georg Solti (piano)

Melos Quartett


----------



## Pugg

*Grieg & Moszkowski: Piano Concertos*

_Joseph Moog_ (piano)

Deutsche Radio Philharmonie Saarbrucken Kaiserslautern, Nicholas Milton


----------



## Pugg

*Beethoven* - Sonatas No. 14 "Moonlight" - No. 8 "Pathétique" - No. 23 "Appassionata"
Van Cliburn


----------



## Chronochromie

*Webern - Das Augenlicht, op. 26; Cantata No. 1, op. 29; Cantata No. 2, op. 31*










Pierre Boulez/Berliner Philharmoniker and BBC Singers


----------



## Pugg

​
*Dvorak:Stabat Mater, Op. 58/ Legends, Op. 59
*
_Edith Mathis, Anna Reynolds, Wieslaw Ochman, John Shirley-Quirk
_
Chor und Symphonieorchester des Bayerischen Rundfunks & English Chamber Orchestra, Rafael Kubelik


----------



## helenora

*Rameau In Convertendo* John Eliot Gardiner - inspired by one of TC polls


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Pugg said:


> Assuming or not , it deserves al the critic it's getting.
> It's boring and in 10 years time it's forgotten.
> Exactly what I said in Current opera listing and then there has to be comments:lol:


And that's the best critique you can come up with? Thank you, your comment has been noted - and dismissed! :lol:


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Monteux's superb, classic recording of Franck's Symphony.


----------



## ShropshireMoose

Liszt: Piano Concerto No.1 in E-flat Shura Cherkassky/BBC Symphony Orchestra/Norman del Mar

Haydn: Variations in F Minor
Liszt: Sposalizio/Il Penseroso/Canzonetta del Salvator Rosa/Dante Sonata Jorge Bolet

Liszt: Totentanz/Hungarian Fantasia Jorge Bolet/London Symphony Orchestra/Ivan Fischer

More live performances that I recorded off air, the Liszt 1st Concerto was part of a concert from the Royal Festival Hall given on the 4th October, 1983. Cherkassky was a particularly fine exponent of this concerto, there are two commercial recordings from the early 1950s and late 1960s respectively and whilst I wouldn't be without either of them, this perhaps has the edge on them both, he was on particularly inspired form that evening and Norman del Mar follows him to perfection, a truly great performance. 
The solo recital given by Jorge Bolet is from the Bishopsgate Hall, London. It was one of a series of five lunchtime recitals he gave during the 1984 City of London Festival. Each recital contained a set of variations, this performance of the Haydn set is very fine indeed, alas the statement of the theme is missing as I was late putting the radio on! The BBC broadcast them over five Saturdays at lunchtime and I think on this occasion I'd been eating dinner and suddenly remembered it was on, a shame as it contains beautiful playing and Bolet never recorded this work commercially. The Liszt pieces are predictably fine, and then we have the two concerted works, these are from a concert given at the Barbican Hall, London on the 8th March, 1984. Both get exemplary performances, the Fantasia being played with a more devil-may-care attitude (especially the final section) than on the commercial recording by these same artists, all very enjoyable.


----------



## schigolch




----------



## Pugg

​*Schumann; Cello concerto*
Yo-Yo-Ma


----------



## elgar's ghost

It's been a while since I dragged this one from the shelf - my ears must be more receptive these days, as these symphonies seem to be 'sticking' with me far more than before.

Six symphonies op.12/G.503 - G.508 (prob. 1771):


----------



## Blancrocher

Schubert: Piano Sonata 19 in C minor D958, Piano Sonata 21 in B flat D960 (Richter)


----------



## Pugg

*Mussorgsky*: Pictures at an Exhibition / *Lisz*t: Paraphrase de concert sur Rigoletto
Byron Janis


----------



## Jeff W

*In which there is (mostly) all chamber music*

Good morning TC from Albany!















Started off with two by Robert Schumann. Each of these discs (of which there will eventually be a third) has one of Schumann's Concertos and one of his Piano Trios on it. The first one has the Violin Concerto and the Piano Trio No. 3 and the second one has the Piano Concerto and the Piano Trio No. 2. Isabelle Faust plays solo violin and Alexander Melnikov plays the solo piano in the concertos while the Freiburg Baroque Orchestra is conducted by Pablo Heras Casado. In the chamber works, our soloists are joined by Jean-Guihen Queryas, who plays cello (and who will presumably be the soloist in the eventual disc with Schumann's Cello Concerto).

This is the first time I've come across recordings on Schumann's concertos on period instruments. There is the usual 'roughness' that comes with using gut strings but the piano isn't that tinkly underpowered sound usually associated with period instrument recordings as they used a piano that Schumann would have been familiar with (or a replica there of). As a fan of period instrument recordings, I quite liked the results.









I didn't intend to make the night an all period instrument night, but it just worked out that way. Franz Schubert's Piano Trios No. 1 & 2 with Jos van Immerseel playing the pianoforte, Vera Beths plays violin and Anner Bylsma playing the cello. Again, more of a pianoforte that Schubert would have used rather. Great recording all around.









Here is Anner Bylsma again, this time playing J. S. Bach's Cello Suites. Bach = 









Winding down the night\day before bed with Joseph Haydn's String Quartets Opus 20 with the Festetics String Quartet playing.


----------



## bejart

Antonio Vivaldi (1678-1741): Violin Concerto in E Major, Op.8, No.1, RV 269 "Spring"

Herbert von Karajan conducting the Vienna Philharmonic Orchestra -- Anne-Sophie Mutter, violin


----------



## Pugg

​*Verdi/Puccini/ Muzio ;Works for string quartet .*
Hagen Quartet.


----------



## pmsummer

NIGHT SESSIONS
_Ancient Fragments with Improvisation_
*The Dowland Project *
*John Potter* - tenor, direction
John Surman - saxophones, bass clarinet, percussion
Stephen Stubbs - lute, chitarrone, baroque guitar, vihuela
Maya Homburger - violin
Miloš Valent - violin, viola
Barry Guy - double bass

_ECM New Series_


----------



## D Smith

Bartok: String Quartets Nos. 1 & 2 performed brilliantly by the Emerson Quartet. These CD's are played frequently at our house.


----------



## drnlaw

Rachmaninov Fourth Piano Concerto, Ashkenazy, Haitinck, on YouTube


----------



## Pugg

​*Bach, J S: Brandenburg Concertos* Nos. 1-6 BWV1046-1051 (Complete)
Disc one

English Chamber Orchestra and Academy of St Martin in the Fields, Benjamin Britten and Neville Marriner


----------



## drnlaw

Rachmaninoff - Liturgy of St. John Chrysostom Op. 31 -- again, on You Tube


----------



## Vasks

*Danzi - Overture to "Camilla und Eugen" (orchester le phenix/Coviello)
Beethoven - String Quartet #2 (Talich/Calliope)
Schubert - Variations in B-flat for Piano Four-Hands (Gulda & Hinterhuber/Naxos)*


----------



## opus55

Handel: Tamerlano


----------



## Vaneyes

Sampling for birthdays, *Mozart* (1756), *Lalo *(1823), and *Verdi* death day (1901).


----------



## Vaneyes

Chordalrock said:


> Nicolas Bacri (b. 1961)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just a random contemporary music album from the library. It sounds rather conventional, but sophisticated, often contrapuntal, and rather interesting on first hearing. Haven't made up my mind about it yet, but it has elements that make it immediately appealing to me.


Nice cover, BIS. :tiphat:


----------



## Pugg

*Strauss, R: Der Rosenkavalier*

_Christa Ludwig_ (Marschallin),_ Gwyneth Jones_ (Octavian), _Lucia Popp_ (Sophie), Walter Berry (Ochs), Ernst Gutstein (Faninal), Placido Domingo (Italian Tenor), Emmy Loose (Marianne), Murray Dickie (Valzacchi), Margarita Lilowa (Annina
Vienna Philharmonic & Chorus of The Vienna State Opera, _Leonard Bernstein_:tiphat:


----------



## starthrower




----------



## Tsaraslondon

Spectacular sound on Hickox's recording of Britten's *War Requiem*, which won a Gramophone Award in both the choral and engineering categories when it was issued in 1991. One might wish that Heather Harper, who sang the soprano part at the premiere, and Shirley Quirk had been captured earlier (they were 61 and 60 respectively), and both voices do show signs of wear, but their experience in Britten pays dividends. Langridge, another experienced Britten singer, and one of the greatest De Veres I've ever seen, is a few years younger, and is at the height of his powers.

One of his greatest achievements on disc, Hickox's is a fine performance to set beside Britten's own trailblazing recording, with LSO forces on top form.

What an extraordinary work this is. The couplings are extremely fine too.


----------



## Blancrocher

Shostakovich: Symphony 4, Jazz Suite (Rozhdestvensky)


----------



## Oliver

Heinrich Schütz 'Die Himmel erzählen die Ehre Gottes'

Gardiner and his choir are just brilliant.


----------



## drnlaw

Leoni's L'oracolo.


----------



## johnnysc

Streaming on Spotify.....

Mozart - Arias

Renee Fleming

Orchestra of St. Luke's/Mackerras


----------



## elgar's ghost

Continuing with CS-S's concertante works tonight.

Violin Concerto no.3 in B-Minor op.61 (1880), Piano Concerto no.4 in C-minor op.44 (1875), Piano Concerto no.5 in F - _Egyptian_ op.103 (1896), Cello Concerto no.2 in D-minor op.119 (1902) and _Le cygne_ from _Le carnaval des animaux_- version for cello and orchestra by Paul Vidal (orig. 1886 - transcr. date unknown):


----------



## Vaneyes

*Sibelius*: Symphony 3 (rec.1994).


----------



## deprofundis

Ockay were do i start,i got to the store an bought the box-set i order from Weiss complete luth, but im not nuts enought to lisen to the complete lute in a day, someday i will but not now.Than i knew i had to buy decent vocal music of renaissance than, i purchased some Nicolas Gombert because he was mention among the greats in polyphony...i confess i like his music but i dont like the guy, because he is a sleaze, but if i make an abstraction of this detail, i enjoy his music...


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1955.


----------



## drnlaw

Suk Asrael Symphony - Rafael Kubelík, Bavarian Radio SO


----------



## Mahlerian

Mozart: Symphony No. 40 in G minor, No. 41 in C major
Prague Chamber Orchestra, cond. Mackerras


----------



## deprofundis

Im lisening to Sylvius leopold Weiss lute cd numero 2 of the box-set on brilliiant, this cd featured his sonata in G, sonata numero 5 c minor and sonata in E flat, this is amazing stuff.


----------



## Grizzled Ghost

Rodrigo: works for harp and orchestra:


----------



## Flamme

http://www.radiotunes.com/romantic


----------



## ShropshireMoose

Walton: "Facade" Suites 1 and 2 Philharmonia Orchestra/Constant Lambert
Elgar: Wand of Youth Suite No.1, Op.1a Liverpool Philharmonic Orchestra/Sir Malcolm Sargent

Elgar: Nursery Suite/Serenade in E Minor, Op.20/Bavarian Dances, Op.27 London Symphony Orchestra/Lawrence Collingwood

Elgar: Violin Concerto in B Minor, Op.61 Nigel Kennedy/London Philharmonic Orchestra/Vernon Handley

Elgar: Chantant/Griffinesque/Sonatina/Minuet/May Song/Concert Allegro/In Smyrna/Serenade/Adieu John McCabe

This afternoon and early evening an unintentional mini-Elgar fest! Out walking with the Snoutey, I had several tunes from Wand of Youth Suite No.1 surging through my head, so upon arrival home dug out this American Columbia LP with Sargent's 1949 performance in very good sound, I couldn't resist playing the Walton side too, though Lambert seems a bit fed-up with the music to my ears (and the sound of this 1950 recording isn't so good either). Then out came this excellent MFP LP, Lawrence Collingwood (1887-1982) produced some of Elgar's own recordings and he knows just how to play these pieces, he also made an excellent LP in stereo called "The Lighter Elgar", worth seeking out, especially for Frederic Harvey's marvellous singing of the Organ Grinder's Songs from "The Starlight Express". That record concluded I was in the mood for something more substantial, hence the Violin Concerto, Nigel Kennedy on top form with the LPO and Vernon Handley proving inspirational partners. Finally Elgar's complete piano works nicely played by John McCabe. All most pleasing indeed.


----------



## KenOC

Alexandr Mosolov, Piano Sonata No. 5 in D minor; Herbert Henck. Some of most "futuristic" music of the early Soviet futurist school.


----------



## Biwa

Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart: 
Concerto for Violin and Orchestra No. 3 in G major K.216
Concerto for Violin and Orchestra No. 4 in D major K.218
Concerto for Violin and Orchestra No. 5 in A major K.219

The English Concert
Andrew Manze


----------



## pmsummer

FIVE TUDOR PORTRAITS - BENEDICITE - FIVE VARIANTS OF 'DIVES AND LAZARUS'
*Ralph Vaughan Williams*
Elizabeth Bainbridge - contralto
John Carol Case - baritone
Heather Harper - soprano
Bach Choir
London Symphony Orchestra
The Jacques Orchestra
Sir David Wilcox - conductor

_EMI_


----------



## ShropshireMoose

Mozart: Sonatas for Piano and Violin in: F, K.376/G, K.301/E Minor, K.304/C, K.296 Rafael Druian/George Szell
Mozart: Piano Quartets: No.1 in G Minor, K.478/No.2 in E-flat, K.493 George Szell/Budapest String Quartet

George Szell as pianist on these two discs from this very fine box set. In the Sonatas with the Cleveland Orchestra's then leader Rafael Druian, Szell shows a delightful sparkle in the outer movements and the slow movements are most tenderly played. The Piano Quartets are superb performances from 1946, very well transferred and as good as the classic Curzon/Amadeus recording I'd say. Bravo.


----------



## D Smith

Happy Birthday Wolfgang! Listening to some favourite Mozart tonight.

Symphony No. 40. Marriner/ASMF










Piano Concerto No. 21. Anda/Camerata Academica Salzburg










Sonata in D for 2 Pianos. Lupu, Perahia










Sinfonia Concertante. Mutter, Bashmet/LPO


----------



## EDaddy

http://postimage.org/

Beethoven Piano Concerto No. 5 "Emperor"
Tafelmusik; Weil; Immerseel

I know, I know!... I should be listening to Mozart but... _Beethoven!_


----------



## bejart

Francois Rene Gebauer (1773-`845): Wind Quintet No.3 in C Minor

Das Reicha'sche Quintett: Karl Kaiser, flute -- Hans Peter Westermann, oboe -- Lisa Klevit-Ziegler, clarinet -- Wilhelm Bruns, horn -- Christian Beuse, bassoon


----------



## pmsummer

TRISTAN ET ISEULT
_A Medieval Romance in Music and Poetry_
Anne Azéma
Henri Ledroit
Andrea von Ramm
*The Boston Camerata*
Joel Cohen - transcription, realization, director

_Erato_


----------



## Grizzled Ghost

Torroba: Guitar Concertos, etc


----------



## Guest

For Wolfie's birthday. Symphony No.41.


----------



## MrTortoise

Erich Wolfgang Korngold

Suite for 2 Violins, Cello, and Piano Left Hand, Op. 23

Daniel Rowland, violin; Priya Mitchell, violin; Julian Arp, cello; Luis Magalhaes, piano


----------



## Jeffrey Smith

First listen to this which landed yesterday.
Impressed: looking forward to a second listen


----------



## Blancrocher

Esa-Pekka Salonen - Lachen verlernt (Jennifer Koh)


----------



## MrTortoise

Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart

Sinfonia Concertante for Violin, Viola, and Orchestra, K 364

Anne-Sophie Mutter, violin
Yuri Bashmet, viola
London Philharmonic Orchestra


----------



## Grizzled Ghost

Upshaw: The Girl With Orange Lips










Royalty check payable to Art Rock is in the mail. :tiphat:


----------



## bejart

Jan Vanhal (1739-1813): Three Capriccios, Op.36

Michael Tsalka, piano


----------



## MrTortoise

Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart

Symphony No. 41 in C, K 551

The Cleveland Orchestra
George Szell, cond.


----------



## EDaddy

http://postimage.org/

Scriabin: Symphony #3

My favorite Scriabin symphony to be sure. Don't have the box set in front of me so no idea who the conductor/orchestra are but it's an excellent performance.


----------



## Pugg

Beethoven: Klaviersonate Nr. 7
Schumann: Drei Novelletten


----------



## Pugg

drnlaw said:


> Leoni's L'oracolo.


This one?


----------



## KenOC

Beethoven String Trio Op. 9 No. 3, Trio Zimmerman. It's amazing that these trios aren't better known!


----------



## Biwa

KenOC said:


> Beethoven String Trio Op. 9 No. 3, Trio Zimmerman. It's amazing that these trios aren't better known!


Agreed! and that's a wonderful performance by Trio Zimmermann.

It's funny you mentioned that one. Actually I am just listening to...









Mozart: Divertimento in E flat major K.563
Schubert: String Trio in B flat major D.471

Trio Zimmermann


----------



## Pugg

​*Mahler; Symphony 4*
_Lucia Popp / Tennstedt_


----------



## Pugg

​Due to another thread.
*Berlioz: Symphony Fantastic et al*.
Paul Paray :tiphat:


----------



## ArtMusic

Highly recommended.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Boccherini* -String Quartets Op.6, Nos. 1 & 3; Op.58, No.2


----------



## KenOC

Shostakovich 5, Petrenko. One of my favorites. The close of the finale takes five minutes! On the radio.


----------



## Badinerie

Lalo Symphony in G minor, Beechers, from this lp. 1959 The year I was born. If I get time this morning I'll flip it over for the Bizet.


----------



## Arsakes

Bruckner's Symphony No.4 in E-flat major, 'Romantic'

Dvořák's Symphony No.1 in C minor, 'The Bells of Zlonice'


----------



## Pugg

​
*Dvorak:*Requiem, Op. 89/ Mass in D major, Op.86 (B175)

*Pilar Lorengar & Tom Krause*

London Symphony Orchestra & Christchurch Cathedral Oxford Choir, Istvan Kertesz:tiphat:


----------



## elgar's ghost

More CS-S today.

Symphony no.3 in C-minor op.78 (1886), Piano Trio no.1 in F op.18 (1863), Piano Trio no.2 in E-minor op.92 (1892), Violin Sonata no.1 in D-minor op.75 (1885), Violin Sonata no.2 in E-flat op.102 (1896), _Romance_ for violin and piano [originally for flute and piano] op.37 (1871), _Berceuse_ in B-flat for violin and piano op.38 (1871), _Élégie_ no.1 for violin and piano op.143 (1915), _Élégie_ no.2 for violin and piano op.160 (1920), String Quartet no.1 in E-minor op.112 (1899) and String Quartet no.2 in G op.153 (1918):


----------



## Pugg

*Mendelssohn; Piano concertos*
_Murray Perahia_


----------



## bejart

Arcangelo Corelli (1653-1713): Trio Sonata in A Minor, Op.1, No.4

The Purcell Quartet: Catherine Mackintosh and Elizabeth Wallfisch, violins -- Richard Boothby, cello -- Robert Woolley, chamber organ


----------



## ShropshireMoose

Chopin: Piano Sonata No.3 in B Minor, Op.58/24 Preludes Op.28 Alfred Cortot

Dvorak: Symphony No.9 in E Minor, Op.95 "From the New World" Concertgebouw Orchestra/Willem Mengelberg

Dvorak: Cello Concerto in B Minor, Op.104 Pierre Fournier/Philharmonia Orchestra/Rafael Kubelik

Cortot's Chopin, for me, is amongst the finest playing of Chopin ever captured on disc. These recordings date from 1933, the sheer sense of structure that he brings to the B Minor Sonata is wonderful, allied to a remarkable freedom rhythmically and in his phrasing makes for a very satisfying performance indeed. His way with the Preludes is no less remarkable, I wouldn't ever want to be without these recordings.
Mengelberg's performance of the "New World" Symphony dates from 1940, it grabs hold of you right from the start and is one of those interpretations that makes you feel, whilst listening to it, that this is the way it must go. I first heard it on the radio about 17 years ago, and bought this when it came out, the thing that really fascinated me was the way he takes the coda at the very end of the Symphony, keeping a straight tempo right through it which I've never heard anyone else do, and yet this seems more convincing to me than any other recording that I've got. Much the same could I say about this 1948 traversal of the Cello Concerto by Pierre Fournier. I only heard this when I bought this set (and I bought it for several other recordings on it, not this one!), yet I love it now more than any other I have, though I wouldn't be without Tortelier, Casals, Starker et al, this is the one that I come back to more often than not when I want to hear it. Magnificent it is, absolutely magnificent. Highly recommended.


----------



## AClockworkOrange

*Beethoven: Mackerras & the Scottish Chamber Orchestra - Symphonies 1 & 2*








First listen through disc 1, I can safely say that these two performances are wonderful.

I already prefer them over Harnoncourt's with the Chamber Orchestra of Europe. These have much more feel and a greater sense of intimacy.


----------



## Jeff W

*In which there is Mozart on his birthday*

Good morning TC from Albany! Lots more chamber music although I couldn't resist adding in some orchestral music too. Everything I listened to last night\this morning features the birthday boy, W. A. Mozart!









Started off with the Piano Trios as played by the Beaux Arts Trio. I don't think they ever made a bad recording. At least I haven't found one yet! Also included was the Clarinet Trio with Stephen Kovacevich playing piano, Jack Brymer playing clarinet and Patrick Ireland playing the viola. Great music all around.









String Quartets No. 14 through 19 (the 'Haydn' Quartets) with the Hagen Quartett playing. I also included Eine Kleine Nachtmusik where the Hagen Quartett was joined by Alois Posch on the double bass.









Symphonies No. 39, 40 and 41 with, of all things as filler, the Bassoon concerto. Jos van Immerseel conducts Anima Eterna and Jane Gower is the solo bassoonist.


----------



## Pugg

​*Mozart; Piano concerto 27 *
Géza Anda


----------



## deprofundis

Im having a lisen to Weiss lute it's the early morning, it's cd 7 of the complete London manuscript on brilliant it featured his
Sonata no.18 in C, Sonata in G minor, sonata no.20 in D. I almost lisen to half of the London manuscript .


----------



## MrTortoise

Johann Sebastian Bach

Cantata No. 50 Nun ist das Heil und die Kraft- (incomplete)
Cantata No. 186 'Ärgre dich, O Seele, nicht'

Ruth Ziesak, soprano; Elisabeth von Magnus, alto; Paul Agnew, tenor; Klaus Mertens, bass
Amsterdam Baroque Orchestra & Choir
Ton Koopman, cond.


----------



## Pugg

​
I 'll give this a spin 

*Mozart; Clarinet concerto.
Benny Goodman*


----------



## Pugg

*Brahms ; Piano concerto 2*
Ashkenazy/ Haitink


----------



## Blancrocher

Bach: Well-Tempered Clavier, book 1 (Gould)


----------



## TurnaboutVox

Lieder yesterday:

*Warlock
The Curlew
Lillygay
Peterisms, Set 1
Saudades
Peterisms, Set 2*
John Constable, Piano; Christopher Maltman, baritone; Adrian Thompson, tenor; Duke String Quartet
[Collins Classics, 1997]










*Delius
Songs*
Yvonne Kenny, soprano; Piers Lane, piano
[Hyperion, 2007]










*
Schubert
Winterreise, D.911*
Mark Padmore, tenor; Steven Lewis, piano
[HM, 2009]










*Britten
The Red Cuckatoo, The Holy Sonnets of John Donne & other songs*
Ian Bostridge, Tenor; Graham Johnston, piano
[Hyperion, 1995]


----------



## Pugg

​
*Bellini:La Sonnambula: excerpts
*
Recorded in 1956 Highlights alas

*Anna Moffo* (Amina), Danilo Vega (Elvino), Plinio Clabassi (Rodolfo), Gianna Galli (Lisa), Guido Mazzini (Alessio), Giuseppe Nessi (Notaro), Anna Maria Anelli (Teresa)

Orchestra e Coro di Milano della Televisione Italiana, Bruno Bartoletti


----------



## Vasks

*Castelnuovo-Tedesco - As You Like It Overture (Penny/Naxos)
Piston - Violin Concerto #1 (Buswell/Naxos)*


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 2004 at Lanna Church, Sweden. Recording Engineer: Hans Kipfer.

If you're a *Sibelius* lover, this three volume series of complete string quartets should not be overlooked. :tiphat:


----------



## Pugg

​
*Auber: Manon Lescaut*
_Mady Mesple_ Jean-Claude Orliac , Peter-Christoph Runge, Daniel Francois 
_Jean-Pierre Marty _conducting


----------



## Badinerie

Wife and Daughter out to Grandma's for some Broth and Dumplings so I grabbed a pot of tea and some gingernuts and listened to this!


----------



## deprofundis

Still lisening to Weiss lute cd numero 9 his Sonata 24-26, than i received a phone call from the jewelery store my necklace in greenlandite was ready it's custom made it look awesome.Greenlandite is a rare aventurine from greenland(as you may guess)
it's a pretty gemstone.You like my ring whit a rubis also custom made i feel classy , since i pick up the stone seperately.One last comment on it , it's said priest in greenland wore this.But what about sir Sylvius leopold lute, caardin fine lutenist, classic just like my necklace. it cost me 135$ total if you count the stone.


----------



## Badinerie

Doing well tonight! Enjoying some Ravel now. One of those cool Naive cd's Pavane, Miroirs, Gaspard.


----------



## Vaneyes

Sampling for *Hahn* death day (1947).


----------



## jim prideaux

Schubert-9th Symphony performed by Davis and the Staatskapelle Dresden....


----------



## Blancrocher

Bach: Well-Tempered Clavier, book 2 (Gould)


----------



## Headphone Hermit

Schubert - Masses - Popp, Fassbaender, Dallapooza, Fischer-Dieskau - Sawallisch









The A flat mass was apparently though of by Schubert as one of his best works. The Mass in C, written when he was 19 years old, is probably not anyone's idea of his best. Pleasant enough and with a stellar cast of singers, but .... well, one for occasional listening only, really


----------



## Morimur

Otherwordly.


----------



## Guest

Morimur said:


> Otherwordly.


Indulge my ignorance and laziness and tell me about this!


----------



## Eramirez156

CD2

*The Complete Recordings*









*Germaine Lubin*


----------



## Vaneyes

jim prideaux said:


> Schubert-9th Symphony performed by Davis and the Staatskapelle Dresden....


Jim, or anyone, if you have a Dresden comparison opportunity, I'd be interested in your opinion of that one versus this one. Nothing elaborate needed, just a general observation. :tiphat:


----------



## elgar's ghost

Finishing off my CS-S listening today and tomorrow. Have to say it for the old boy, he's got some toothsome miniatures tucked away amongst the more illustrious compositions.

Cello Sonata no.1 in C-minor op.32 (1972), Suite for Cello & Piano op.16 (1862), Cello Sonata no.2 in F op.123 (1905), Prelude to the oratorio _Le Déluge_ op.45 (1875), _Le carnaval des animaux_ (1886), _Wedding Cake_ - caprice-valse in A-flat for piano and orchestra op.76 (1885), Septet in E-flat for trumpet, 2 violins, viola, cello, double bass and piano op.65 (1881), _Sarabande_ in E for orchestra op.93 (1892), _Caprice on Danish & Russian Airs_ for flute, oboe, clarinet and piano op.79 (1887), Romance in E for horn and piano op.79 (1885), _Tarantelle_ in A-minor for flute, clarinet and orchestra [arr. for flute, clarinet and piano] op.6 (1857), Clarinet Sonata in E-flat op.167 (1921), Oboe Sonata in D op.166 (1921) and Bassoon Sonata in G op.168 (1921):


----------



## Morimur

dogen said:


> Indulge my ignorance and laziness and tell me about this!


http://www.arkivmusic.com/classical/album.jsp?album_id=141861#custReviews
http://www.sonusantiqva.org/i/T/Tetraktys/2005OTuCaraScienza.html


----------



## Mahlerian

Shostakovich: Symphony No. 10 in E minor
WDR Sinfonieorchester, cond. Barshai









Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 5 in D, No. 9 in E minor
London Philharmonic Orchestra, cond. Boult


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

Recent listening:
Nikolay Rimsky-Korsakov - Symphony No. 2 in F-Sharp minor, 'Antar'; Russian Easter Overture; Capriccio Espagnol, Op. 34 (Hermann Scherchen; The London Symphony Orchestra).









Despite the fact that this is a recording from 1954, Scherchen's conducting leaves a very 'modern' impression - the sound is smoothed out though powerful where it has to be. Wonderful winds and very synchronized orchestral playing. Korsakov's music here is amazing to boot, I just love his orchestration and rich, Russian and oriental-styled melodies.

Sergey Rachmaninov - Piano Concerto No. 2 in C minor, Op. 18; Piano Concerto No. 3 in D minor, Op. 30 - played by Sergey Rachmaninov









Despite the sound quality, Rachmaninov's playing still shines through . It is apparent that he was a piano player of the same calibre as Horowitz, Brendel, Argerich, etc.


----------



## Vaneyes

HaydnBearstheClock said:


> Recent listening:
> Nikolay Rimsky-Korsakov - Symphony No. 2 in F-Sharp minor, 'Antar'; Russian Easter Overture; Capriccio Espagnol, Op. 34 (Hermann Scherchen; The London Symphony Orchestra).
> 
> View attachment 80804
> 
> 
> Despite the fact that this is a recording from 1954, Scherchen's conducting leaves a very 'modern' impression - the sound is smoothed out though powerful where it has to be. Wonderful winds and very synchronized orchestral playing. Korsakov's music here is amazing to boot, I just love his orchestration and rich, Russian and oriental-styled melodies.....


Scherchen really did say a lot of new things. He's one of the relatively few phenomenals, in any artistic endeavor, who should've never died. :tiphat:


----------



## pmsummer

*It's for a ballet. It's Phillip Glass. So it must be classical.*










AGUAS DA AMAZONIA
_Ballet Score_
*Philip Glass*
Uakti

_Point_


----------



## Biwa

Martin-Pierre d'Alvimare (1772-1839)
Deuxième concert pour la harpe Op. 30

Francesco Petrini (1744-1819)
Premier concert pour la harpe Op. 25

Daniel Steibelt (1765-1823)
Grand concert pour la harpe

Masumi Nagasawa (harp)
Kölner Akademie
Michael Alexander Willens (conductor)


----------



## Badinerie

Finished off tonight with a Boulez/Varese session through the headphones. Its been a good day.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Mahler, Das Lied and Symphony No. 9*

Because you can't end Das Lied without starting the 9th symphony. At least I can't.


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 2006 - '12.


----------



## Balthazar

*Bach ~ The Keyboard Partitas, BWV 825-30.* Glenn Gould at the piano.

*Rachmaninov ~ The Piano Sonatas.* Nikolai Lugansky at the piano.

*Schumann ~ Symphonies Nos. 3 & 4.* David Zinman leads Zurich.


----------



## StlukesguildOhio




----------



## TurnaboutVox

*Boulez conducts Bartok

Four Orchestral Pieces op.12 (Sz 51)
Concerto For Orchestra, BB 123 (Sz.116)
Dance Suite, BB 86 (Sz. 77)
2 Pictures, (Op.10) Sz. 46
Hungarian Sketches, Sz. 97
Divertimento for Strings, BB 118 (Sz.113)
Piano Concerto No.1, BB 91 (Sz.83)
Piano Concerto No.2, BB 101 (Sz.95)
Piano Concerto No.3, BB 127 (Sz.119)*
[DG, box set released 2009]

Boulez conducting the Chicago SO (mostly), the Berlin Phil. and the LSO; various soloists. This box set is shaping up nicely as I reach disc 3, even though I do marginally prefer Solti / Ashkenazy in PCs 2 & 3 (who seem to find a little extra 'fire' and 'spikiness') back in the LP era.


----------



## Flamme

http://www.radiotunes.com/romantic


----------



## Guest

Still intense, but Rihm has mellowed with time.


----------



## Guest

Just the Fantasy today. Lovely playing and sound.


----------



## bejart

Francois Adrien Boieldieu (1775-1834): Clarinet Sonata in E Flat

Hans Rudolf Stadler, clarinet -- Zsuzsanna Sirokay, piano


----------



## Manxfeeder

*William Child, Sacred Choral Music*

Yet another neglected Renaissance composer. The Renaissance seemed to breed those types.


----------



## bejart

Mozart: Piano Sonata No.13 in B Flat, KV 333

Christian Zacharias, piano


----------



## deprofundis

Ockay now here my verdict on the michel cardin rendition of* Weiss *, he is a skill player, i apreciate lute cd numero 2 of 12 and cd 12 of 12, there are the primal stand out... but i got to lisen to this box-set again and again and again.... because this is this good.


----------



## Jeffrey Smith

Now listening to the second CD of this sumptously produced set








An 8 CD compilation from Ricercar, with an accompanying hardbound volume of essays on each of the CDs in four languages (French, German, Dutch, English) with Flemish art and sculpture interspersed to illustrate. The CDs are sleeved in a second softbound volume, the pair inserted into a slipcase. Overall, the set is the size of a slim hardcover book. This is one of a series that extends through Renaissance and Counter Reformation to early Baroque. I have already decided to get the rest.










The music, which seems to be taken from Ricecar's catalog, is of very high caliber.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Bach*: Piano Concertos, BWV 1052, 1055 & 1056

_Maria João Pires_ (piano)

Gulbenkian Orchestra, Michel Corboz


----------



## Jeffrey Smith

Pugg said:


> ​
> *Bach*: Piano Concertos, BWV 1052, 1055 & 1056
> 
> _Maria João Pires_ (piano)
> 
> Gulbenkian Orchestra, Michel Corboz


As part of this?









I went through that set last year, and put it aside: felt a bit underwhelmed, after hearing people praise some of her DG recordings. Which is why I have yet to pull the trigger on the DG box.


----------



## Pugg

bejart said:


> Mozart: Piano Sonata No.13 in B Flat, KV 333
> 
> Christian Zacharias, piano


So underrated this set, they all want his second recording, I'll have these any day :tiphat:


----------



## Pugg

Jeffrey Smith said:


> As part of this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I went through that set last year, and put it aside: felt a bit underwhelmed, after hearing people praise some of her DG recordings. Which is why I have yet to pull the trigger on the DG box.


Alas no, I do have some pieces from that box, I am waiting for valentine's day :lol:


----------



## ProudSquire

*Schubert*

String Quartet No. 14 in D minor ('Death and the Maiden')








:cheers:


----------



## Pugg

*Joseph & Michael Haydn/Horn concerto's 
Felix Klieser *


----------



## Pugg

Next on:
​
*Renée Fleming; Bel Cant*o :tiphat: [/CENTER]


----------



## tortkis

Domenico Scarlatti: Sonatas - Angela Hewitt (Hyperion)


----------



## Badinerie

Some of the lovely operetta music of Paul Lincke.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Verdi: Requiem *

_Leontyne Price_ (soprano), R_osalind Elias_ (mezzo-soprano), J_ussi Björling_ (tenor), Giorgio Tozzi (bass)

Fritz Reiner conducting :tiphat:



> Wiener Philharmoniker, Singverein der Gesellscaft der Musikfreunde, Wien, Fritz Reiner
> Reiner's opening of the Requiem is very slow and atmospheric...Yet as the work proceeds the performance soon sparks into life, and there is some superb and memorable singing from a distinguished team of soloists. THe recording has a spectacularly wide dynamic range" Penguin Guide, 2010 **/*


----------



## Pugg

​
*Bach, J S: St Matthew Passion, BWV244*

_Gundala Janowitz_, _Christa Ludwig_, Peter Schreier, Dietrich Fischer-Dieskau, Walter Berry, Horst Laubenthal, Anton Diakov

Wiener Singverein, Chor der Deutschen Oper Berlin & Berliner Philharmoniker, Herbert von Karajan


----------



## EDaddy

http://postimage.org/app.php

Winding down the day with this thoroughly enjoyable Mstislav Rostropovich/Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra treatment of Swan Lake.


----------



## EDaddy

http://postimage.org/

Zemlinsky: Lyrische Symphonie, Op.18
Berliner Philharmoniker and Lorin Maazel


----------



## The nose

I'm listening to all the symphonies while reading Shostakovich's letters.


----------



## jim prideaux

The nose said:


> View attachment 80817
> 
> I'm listening to all the symphonies while reading Shostakovich's letters.


Julian Barnes new novel 'Noise of Time' concerning Shostakovich is (to my mind)superb and I can recommend it to anyone with an interest in the mans life, environment and music

Current listening(YT)-Matthew Honeck/Pittsburgh S.O. performing Janacek's Suite for Strings......


----------



## jim prideaux

Vaneyes said:


> Jim, or anyone, if you have a Dresden comparison opportunity, I'd be interested in your opinion of that one versus this one. Nothing elaborate needed, just a general observation. :tiphat:


Unfortunately unable to offer even a 'general observation' as I did not even know of the existence of this particular recording...what I would say is that the Davis interpretation really does the job, and alongside the Anima Eterna recording I really do think I am fortunate enough to have an increasing understanding of this work....used to rely on Solti and the VPO but unlike a lot of others I have my reservations...just not really sure why!


----------



## Blancrocher

Mozart/Brahms: Clarinet Quintets (Peyer/Melos)


----------



## Pugg

​
*Chopin: Etudes*

Ashkanazy


----------



## Pugg

Just arrived:

​
*Badings: Symphonies Nos. 4 & 5*
Bochumer Symphoniker, David Porcelijn


----------



## bejart

Johann Joachim Quantz (1697-1773): Flute Sonata No.274 in A Major

Verena Fischer, flute -- Klaus-Dieter Brandt, cello -- Leon Berben, harpsichord


----------



## elgar's ghost

Brahms's chamber music part one throughout today. Apologies for small final image - unable to expand.

Piano Trio no.1 in B op.8 (1854), String Sextet no.1 in B-flat op.18 (1860), Piano Quartet in F-minor op.25 (1861), Piano Quartet no.2 in A op.26 (1861), Piano Quintet in F-minor op.34 (1864), String Sextet no.2 in G op.36 (1865) and Trio for Horn, Violin & Piano in E-flat op.40 (1865):


----------



## Vasks

*Mayr - Overture to "Adelasia e Aleramo" (Renzetti/Warner Fonit)
Nisle - Septet in E-flat (Consortium Classicum/cpo)
F. Mendelssohn - String Symphony #9 (Pople/Hyperion)*


----------



## Pugg

​
*Debussy & Poulenc - Cello Sonatas*
_Jean-Guihen Queyras_ (cello) & _Alexandre Tharaud_ (piano)


----------



## Badinerie

Squeezing Susan in whilst the missus is out....love her Sheherazade....Now dont start all you Dame Janet Baker mafioso!


----------



## Pugg

On this dull and sombre day:

​
*Vivaldi; Four Seasons*
I Musici/ Felix Ayo


----------



## Vaneyes

For *Delius* birthday (1862).


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

Ludwig van Beethoven - Symphony No. 2 in D Major, Op. 36 (Herbert von Karajan; Berliner Philharmoniker).









Relistening to Karajan's Beethoven set - very strong orchestral performance though perhaps a bit 'overdone'? (i.e. one could imagine a more streamlined or 'elegant' reading - granted, Beethoven needs power, but not only).


----------



## scratchgolf

As I was listening to the recording a very familiar tune began. I'm amazed I didn't immediately identify _Retreat_, seeing how I heard it every day for 20 years. Eh Vaneyes?

Also, I'm usually big on sound quality but there is something about vocals I enjoy sounding grainy and dated. There's almost a quality to it where you can close your eyes and imagine just how amazing it must have been to have music in your own home for the very first time. A privilege I'm certain I take for granted. Just think about it. For orchestral music, I still prefer clarity.

Sorry. For those who can't see small images

Berlioz - _La Damnation de Faust_
Furtwangler: Vroons, Schwarzkopf, Hotter,


----------



## Vaneyes

HaydnBearstheClock said:


> Ludwig van Beethoven - Symphony No. 2 in D Major, Op. 36 (Herbert von Karajan; Berliner Philharmoniker).
> 
> View attachment 80825
> 
> 
> Relistening to Karajan's Beethoven set - very strong orchestral performance though perhaps a bit 'overdone'? (i.e. one could imagine a more streamlined or 'elegant' reading - granted, Beethoven needs power, but not only).


What's to additionally admire, are HvK's seamless transitions. :tiphat:


----------



## Pugg

*Verdi: Nabucco*

_Elena Souliotis_ (Abigaille), _Tito Gobbi _(Nabucco), Carlo Cava (Zaccaria), Bruno Prevedi (Ismaele), Dora Carral (Fenena), Giovanni Foiani (Gran Sacerdote), Walter Kräutler (Abdallo), Anna d'Auria (Anna)

Konzertvereinigung Wiener Staatsopernchor, Wiener Opernorchester, Lamberto Gardelli:tiphat:



> "a masterly performance, with dramatically intense and deeply imaginative contributions from [Gobbi and Souliotis]...Souliotis made this the one totally satisfying performance of an all-too-brief recording career, wild in places but no more than is dramatically necessary...Vivid and atmospheric 1965 Decca recording." Penguin Guide, 2010 edition ****


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1980.


----------



## Blancrocher

Mahler: Lieder (Hampson)


----------



## Figleaf

Blancrocher said:


> View attachment 80828
> 
> 
> Mahler: Lieder (Hampson)


Is that any good? From what little I've heard of Hampson (one CD of Meyerbeer and Rossini songs, disastrously affected performances) he sounds like a disciple of Fischer-Dieskau who might be more at home in something more... German.


----------



## Blancrocher

Figleaf said:


> Is that any good? From what little I've heard of Hampson (one CD of Meyerbeer and Rossini songs, disastrously affected performances) he sounds like a disciple of Fischer-Dieskau who might be more at home in something more... German.


I think it's a perfect disk--among my favorites. Mind you, my biggest fear in this repertoire is sentimentality. Here's a sample so you can tell if it's to your liking:


----------



## Figleaf

Blancrocher said:


> I think it's a perfect disk--among my favorites. Mind you, my biggest fear in this repertoire is sentimentality. Here's a sample so you can tell if it's to your liking:


Thanks Blancrocher. Unfortunately the grim subject matter means I can't listen to Kindertötenlieder at all: I had a brief window of opportunity to listen with equanimity to songs about dead children before I became a mother myself, and I seem to have missed it! I will keep an eye out for his Lieder recordings though.


----------



## Mahlerian

Figleaf said:


> Thanks Blancrocher. Unfortunately the grim subject matter means I can't listen to Kindertötenlieder at all: I had a brief window of opportunity to listen with equanimity to songs about dead children before I became a mother myself, and I seem to have missed it! I will keep an eye out for his Lieder recordings though.


After one of Mahler's own daughters died, he knew he would never be able to write on such a subject again. In spite of that, though, the tone of the settings is not as much grim as mournful, and the last ends on a vision of blissful peace.


----------



## pmsummer

COMPLETE MUSIC FOR SOLO LUTE
*John Dowland*
Jakob Lindberg - lutes

_Brilliant Classics_ via _BIS_

4 CDs


----------



## Figleaf

Mahlerian said:


> After one of Mahler's own daughters died, he knew he would never be able to write on such a subject again. In spite of that, though, the tone of the settings is not as much grim as mournful, and the last ends on a vision of blissful peace.


It's a completely valid subject to write about, and I didn't mean to imply that the childless would be rubbing their hands with glee while listening to it, as child mortality is obviously an affecting subject for anybody... it's just that I really do become a sobbing wreck when I hear anything about it, whereas I used not to before I had kids. From what you say, it sounds like an interesting piece which I may be able to listen to in years to come.


----------



## Morimur




----------



## shadowdancer

A really underrated 7th.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

^^^ I have just booked tickets to go and hear 'Kindertotenlieder' performed - in Manchester a week on Thursday - with my youngest child (who is nearly 21, before anyone calls the social work department). I hope I won't get too lachrymose.

Current listening:

*
Schoenberg
Complete Songs CD3
Nachgelassene Lieder
Gurrelieder *(original version for voices and piano)
Melanie Diener, soprano
Anke Vondung, mezzo soprano
Markus Schäfer, tenor
Urs Liska, piano
[Capriccio, 4CDs]










*
Poulenc
Complete songs CD3 Parisiana*
Toréador FP11 
Le bestiaire, ou Cortège d'Orphée FP15a
Deux mélodies inédites du bestiaire FP15b 
Airs chantés FP46 
Quatre poèmes de Guillaume Apollinaire FP58
Pierrot FP66
Deux poèmes de Guillaume Apollinaire FP94
La Grenouillère FP96 
Bleuet FP102 
Banalités FP107
Colloque FP108 
Deux mélodies de Guillaume Apollinaire FP127
Deux mélodies sur des poèmes de Guillaume Apollinaire FP131
Paul et Virginie FP132
Parisiana FP157
Rosamonde FP158	
La souris Belles journées, souris du temps (No 1 of Deux mélodies, FP162)
La dame de Monte-Carlo FP 180
Cocardes FP16

Nicole Tibbels (soprano); Ivan Ludlow (baritone); Brandon Velarde (baritone); Geraldine McGreevy (soprano); Robin Tritschler (tenor); Ailish Tynan (soprano); Sarah-Jane Brandon (soprano); Graham Johnston, piano
[Hyperion, 4CDs]


----------



## Kivimees

Following Vaneyes from yesterday:

The Spider's Banquet and more.


----------



## D Smith

Celebrating Delius' birthday today! This disc has a selection of his miniatures and is delightful. Norman Del Mar/Bournemouth Sinfonietta


----------



## jim prideaux

Bruckner-7th Symphony performed by the Concertgebouw conducted by Haitink.......

however my allegiances remain to the recording that first introduced me to Bruckner-vinyl recordings of the 7th and 8th performed by Bohm and the VPO...the DG box with the almost 'iconic' portrait of the composer, but I really do not know now what happened to it!

currently waiting for the Wand 'Great Recordings' box set to arrive (a real bargain from Amazonia if anyone is interested) and that contains his performances of the Bruckner symphonies-should be interesting!


----------



## atsizat




----------



## Arsakes

*Copland* - Quiet City

*Tchaikovsky* - Marche Slave

*Grieg* - Funeral March in Memory of Rikard Nordraak


----------



## Headphone Hermit

shadowdancer said:


> A really underrated 7th.
> View attachment 80831


It claims to be a* 'legendary performance' *.... in what way is that 'underrated'?


----------



## hpowders

Shostakovich Symphony No. 8
London Symphony Orchestra
Mstislav Rostropovich

A performance fully worthy of the music.

Picked this up for one American cent.

Like finding a Rembrandt at a garage sale.


----------



## AClockworkOrange

*Various French Dances courtesy of Sir Thomas Beecham (CD3)*








Beecham casts his spell with a number of French Dance pieces from various works by Composers including Saint-Saens, Massenet, Gounod, Berlioz, Debussy and Delibes. A fantastic collection of recordings, both this disc and the set as a whole.

This is easily my favourite performance Saint-Saens' Bacchanale :angel:


----------



## jim prideaux

Haydn-Cello Concertos, Sinfonia Concertante.....

Isserlis,Norrington and the COE....

every time I return to this recording I am almost taken aback by the quality of the sound, vivid and warm!

also contains the adagio from the 13th Symphony..


----------



## elgar's ghost

Enjoyed the Brahms chamber music session today so I've continued with it tonight rather than going out.

Cello Sonata no.1 in E-minor op.38 (1862-65), String Quartet no.1 in C-minor op.51 no.1 (1873), String Quartet no.2 in A-minor op.51 no.2 (1873), String Quartet no.3 in B-flat op.67 (1876), Piano Quartet no.3 in C-minor op.60 (1875) and Violin Sonata no.1 in G op.78 [plus a transcription for cello and piano made by P. Klengel in 1897] (1878-79):


----------



## EDaddy

http://postimage.org/

J.S. Bach: Piano Concerto No.5 in F minor, Bwv 1056 - 2. Largo

The epitome of perfection.


----------



## Jeffrey Smith

hpowders said:


> View attachment 80837
> 
> 
> Shostakovich Symphony No. 8
> London Symphony Orchestra
> Mstislav Rostropovich
> 
> A performance fully worthy of the music.
> 
> Picked this up for one American cent.
> 
> Like finding a Rembrandt at a garage sale.


A mere "like" will not do for this.








My own listening is much lighter fare: Grieg's Peer Gynt Suites filled out by Sibelius bits (Finlandia, Valse Triste, Swan of Tuonela), performed by the NYPO under Bernstein. As found in the Bernstein Sibelius Remastered Edition that came out last year (which is organized on the original jackets principle, and hence contains not only this Grieg, but also a Bruch violin concerto conducted by Schippers, because it was coupled with Bernstein conducting the Sibelius concerto. Both concertos share Zino Francescatti as soloist and NYPO as orchestra.)


----------



## EDaddy

http://postimage.org/

Beethoven Symphony No. 4
Günter Wand: NDR Symphony Orchestra Hamburg

Such a wonderful and underrated symphony. Indeed "a slender Greek maiden between two Norse giants" as Schumann once declared. The adagio is truly one of the great wonders of history. In Wand's hands it shines like the rare and precious jewel that it is.


----------



## DavidA

Mozart Piano concerto 20 

Kempff / BPO / Karajan 1956 

Super-duper!


----------



## Mahlerian

Reger: Sinfonietta in A major
Dresdener Philharmonie, cond. Bongartz









Calling this 50-minute, extremely chromatic work a "Sinfonietta" is like calling Don Giovanni an "Operetta"...


----------



## AClockworkOrange

EDaddy said:


> Beethoven Symphony No. 4
> Günter Wand: NDR Symphony Orchestra Hamburg
> 
> Such a wonderful and underrated symphony. Indeed a "a slender Greek maiden between two Norse giants"; and the adagio is truly one of the great wonders of history. In Wand's hands it shines like the rare and precious jewel that it is.


I couldn't agree more EDaddy, the Fourth is criminally underrated and Günter Wand's interpretation is wonderful indeed.


----------



## Manxfeeder

jim prideaux said:


> B
> 
> currently waiting for the Wand 'Great Recordings' box set to arrive (a real bargain from Amazonia if anyone is interested) and that contains his performances of the Bruckner symphonies-should be interesting!


I'm interested in your impressions. I just saw it on Amazon, and I'm trying to get my pulse to stop racing.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Beethoven, Symphony No. 1*


----------



## pmsummer

Morimur said:


>


Splendid performance/realization/recording.


----------



## atsizat




----------



## atsizat




----------



## atsizat




----------



## hpowders

Jeffrey Smith said:


> A mere "like" will not do for this.
> 
> View attachment 80840
> 
> My own listening is much lighter fare: Grieg's Peer Gynt Suites filled out by Sibelius bits (Finlandia, Valse Triste, Swan of Tuonela), performed by the NYPO under Bernstein. As found in the Bernstein Sibelius Remastered Edition that came out last year (which is organized on the original jackets principle, and hence contains not only this Grieg, but also a Bruch violin concerto conducted by Schippers, because it was coupled with Bernstein conducting the Sibelius concerto. Both concertos share Zino Francescatti as soloist and NYPO as orchestra.)


I must thank you whole-heartedly for your kind post. A great performance that I "bought" for one embarrassing American penny!

Sad, really.


----------



## Blancrocher

Dutilleux/Lutoslawski: Cello Concertos (Rostropovich/Baudo/Lutoslawski)


----------



## Vaneyes

An early start for Saturday Symphony listening, *Szymanowski*: Symphony 3, w. Polish State PO/Stryja et al (rec.1989).


----------



## EDaddy

http://postimage.org/

Mozart Symphony No. 41 "Jupiter"
Szell; Cleveland Symphony Orchestra

Getting on the Mozart birthday train a little late. Happy belated Wolfgang!
Your Jupiter Andante Cantabile is truly a gift to the world. :tiphat:


----------



## deprofundis

I bought two cd of* Nicolas Gombert*, Like i said i respect the guys music not the man...
Here are the cd i bought on naxos : motets ,chansons, magnificat excellent vocal music and crucial menber
of franco-flemish school,I think is music was avant-garde, just look the short highlight mort et fortune for 4 voices. this is an amazing chanson.Than the other cd called  magnificat 1 and salve regina, i did not find this cd has interreting has the first afored mention work.Some swear they can hear Bach in his composition, so this make him an avant-garde key player despite what he did( he was a pederant), i was amazed by the complex use of voice chromatism and arrangement., im dying to hear other franco-flemish composer Josquin des prez, Tyleman Susano, olbrecht and i dont know if he is belgian but i need some guillaume Dufay he also a keep player in medieval and renaissance musci.If Gombert did not mess up, he would be a greater compositor.


----------



## Biwa

Hector Berlioz: La Damnation de Faust

Stuart Burrows, tenor
Edith Mathis, mezzo-soprano
Donald McIntyre, bass-baritone
Thomas Paul, bass
Judith Dickinson, soprano
Tanglewood Festival Chorus
Boston Symphony Orchestra
Seiji Ozawa


----------



## D Smith

More Delius birthday listening. His wonderful String Quartet performed by The Britten Quartet and the Cello Concerto played by Jacqueline Du Pre, Malcolm Sargent / RPO. So enjoyable.


----------



## Jeffrey Smith

AClockworkOrange said:


> I couldn't agree more EDaddy, the Fourth is criminally underrated and Günter Wand's interpretation is wonderful indeed.


Have never heard the Wand, but you are very right about the Fourth.

(My current listening: Zino Francescatti with the NYPO in violin concertos by Sibelius and Bruch (conducted by Bernstein and Schippers respectively), from the Sibelius Bernstein Remastered box.)


----------



## Blancrocher

Schoenberg: Wind Quintet (Vienna Quartet)


----------



## bejart

Mozart: Piano Concerto No.26 in D Major, KV 537

Sir Colin Davis leading the English Chamber Orchestra -- Alicia de Larrocha, piano


----------



## ribonucleic

Wagner - "Leb`wohl, du kühnes, herrliches Kind", _Die Walküre_

George London
London Symphony Orchestra, cond. Erich Leinsdorf
1961






I'm speechless. This is truly the voice of a god.


----------



## Biwa

Frederick Delius: 
Norwegian Bridal Procession (1889)
Paa Vidderne (1890-92) (On the Mountains)
Two Songs from the Norwegian (1889)
Sleigh Ride (1889-90) (Winter Night)
Folkeraadet (1897) (The People's Parliament)
On Hearing the First Cuckoo in Spring (1912) (Introducing a Norwegian Folksong)
Eventyr (1917) (Once upon a Time)

Ann Helen Moen, soprano
Bergen Philharmonic Orchestra
Sir Andrew Davis


----------



## opus55

Haydn Symphonies 49 - 51
_Austro-Hungarian Haydn Orchestra | Adam Fischer_









Decided to listen to this disc again. Recorded 1994 - 1995 in Esterhazy Palace, Eisenstadt, Austria.


----------



## KenOC

Busoni, arr. John Adams: Berceuse élégiaque. This whole album is an absolute necessity.










https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TH6btoi-y-I


----------



## Mahlerian

Debussy: Jeux
Dutilleux: Le Temps l’Horloge
Cantaloube: Songs of the Auvergne (selections)
Stravinsky: Petrushka (1911 ver.)
Reneé Fleming, Boston Symphony Orchestra, cond. Roth

Streaming a recent concert.


----------



## Stirling

Newberry - Wind Quintet in C


----------



## EDaddy

http://postimage.org/

Honegger: Symphony #2
Herbert Von Karajan: Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra


----------



## KenOC

John Adams, Gnarly Buttons. A kind of clarinet chamber concerto and a fine work. Sounds humorous early on, but gets quite intense in the last movement.


----------



## Becca

Live from the Philharmonie in Berlin (via time warp  )

Brahms - _Eine Deutsches Requiem_
Berlin Philharmonic - Donald Runnicles
Helena Juntunen, Gerald Finley
Atlanta Symphony Chorus (!)

An interesting alternative to my all-time favourite of this work - Philharmonia/Klemperer/Schwarzkopf/Fischer-Dieskau. The Atlanta chorus almost matches Wilhelm Pitz' Philharmonic Chorus, which is high praise.


----------



## Pugg

__
PETER TCHAIKOVSKY
Symphony No. 4 in F minor, op. 36​


----------



## Pugg

Mahlerian said:


> Debussy: Jeux
> Dutilleux: Le Temps l'Horloge
> Cantaloube: Songs of the Auvergne (selections)
> Stravinsky: Petrushka (1911 ver.)
> Reneé Fleming, Boston Symphony Orchestra, cond. Roth
> 
> Streaming a recent concert.


Now that's what I called a treat:tiphat:


----------



## Biwa

Heinrich Ignaz Biber (1644-1704)
Sonata in A major for Violin & Basso Continuo
Sonata in C minor for Violin & Basso Continuo
Fantasia in D major for Violin in scordatura & Basso Continuo

Georg Muffat (1653-1704) 
Toccata II for Organ
Toccata VII for Organ
Passacaglia in G minor for Organ
Sonata in D major for Violin & Basso Continuo

Petri Tapio Mattson (Baroque violin)
Markku Mäkinen (organ)
Eero Palviainen (archlute)


----------



## Pugg

*On Vinyl*








*Ludwig van Beethoven* (1770-1827)
Symphonies Nr.1-9 (180g, Limited edition and numbed )

Symphony 7

Herbert von Karajan
*8 LPs*


----------



## Pugg

1. Otello / Act I / Già nella notte - Nello Santi / Leontyne Price / Plácido Domingo
2. Un ballo in maschera / Act II / Teco io sto! - Plácido Domingo / Leontyne Price / Nello Santi
3. Manon Lescaut / Act II / Oh, sarò la più bella!; Tu, tu, amore? - Plácido Domingo / Leontyne Price / Nello Santi
4. Madama Butterfly / Act I / Bimba, bimba, non piangere (Love Duet) - Leontyne Price / Plácido Domingo / Elizabeth Bainbridge / Nello Santi


----------



## Haydn man

For this weeks SS
Not familiar with this work (or composer for that matter) so shall try to give it a couple of goes


----------



## KenOC

Yet more John Adams, Christian Zeal and Activity. A curiously affecting work with "found object." Edo de Waart, San Francisco SO.










https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3kTM7if14Gw


----------



## EDaddy

http://postimage.org/

Mendelssohn Symphony No. 1

Know and love his 3rd and 4th. First time hearing his 1st tho, I think (his 5th is up next ).


----------



## Pugg

​
*Chopin: Yevgeny Sudbin *
Fantasia in F minor, Op. 49
Nocturne No. 7 in C sharp minor, Op. 27 No. 1
Nocturne No. 13 in C minor, Op. 48 No. 1
Mazurka No. 7 in F minor, Op. 7 No. 3
Mazurka No. 23 in D major, Op. 33 No. 2
Mazurka No. 25 in B minor, Op. 33 No. 4
Ballade No. 3 in A flat major, Op. 47
Mazurka No. 17 in B flat minor, Op. 24 No. 4
Mazurka No. 32 in C sharp minor, Op. 50 No. 3
Nocturne No. 16 in E flat major, Op. 55 No. 2
Ballade No. 4 in F minor, Op. 52

Sudbin:À la minute (a paraphrase on Chopin's Waltz in D flat major, Op. 64, No. 1)


----------



## Pugg

​
*Verdi: Rigoletto*

_Dame Joan Sutherland_ (Gilda), _Luciano Pavarotti_ (Il Duca), _Sherrill Milnes_ (Rigoletto), Huguette Tourangeau (Maddalena), Martti Talvela (Sparafucile), Gillian Knight (Giovanna), Clifford Grant (Monterone)

London Symphony Orchestra, Richard Bonynge

Studio recording, 1971



> "[Pavarotti] is an intensely characterful Duke: an unmistakable rogue but a charmer, too...[Sutherland] is glowingly beautiful as well as supremely assured technically. Milnes makes a strong Rigoletto, vocally masterful rather than strongly characterised." Penguin Guide, 2010 edition ****


----------



## AClockworkOrange

*Frederic Cliffe: Symphony No.1 and Cloud & Sunshine*








Frederic Cliffe was an English Composer and teacher who only Composed for a short period of time, which given the quality of the material on this disc is a great loss. Other than the works on this disc, the only other piece of his which has been recorded is his Violin Concerto.

This is becoming my favourite Symphony No.1. It is a Romantic, melodic piece which in places reminds me of Bruckner. That said, for me, the transitions and flow of the piece is much more organic. This isn't to criticise Bruckner, whose music I love but praise for Cliffe.

Cloud & Sunshine is an equally beautiful piece. A rich absorbing tone poem, this piece compliments the Symphony wonderfully and would comfortably stand alomgside some of Richard Strauss' works.

In both pieces, I love the orchestration & balance.

Christopher Fifield & the Malmo Opera Orchestra perform the piece beautifully, capturing the spirit and mood superbly and pace the piece perfectly.


----------



## Biwa

Alexander Scriabin: 
Étude Op. 8 No. 12
Sonata No. 2 Op.19 (Sonate-Fantaisie)
Étude from Three Pieces Op. 2
Four Mazurkas from Op. 3
Sonata No. 5 Op. 53
Nuances from Four Pieces Op. 56
Poème from Two Pieces Op. 59
Sonata No. 9 Op. 68 "Messe noire"
Valse Op. 38

Yevgeny Sudbin (piano)


----------



## Pugg

​
*Bruch*:Violin Concerto No. 1 in G minor, Op. 26
Bull, O:Cantabile doloroso e Rondo giocoso
Wieniawski:Violin Concerto No. 1 in F sharp minor, Op. 14

*Charlie Siem (violin)*

London Symphony Orchestra, Andrew Gourlay


----------



## Jeff W

*In which there are Piano Concertos by Mozart*

Good morning TC! Couldn't sleep, so time for Mozart!









Piano Concertos No. 20, 21, 22 & 23. Geza Anda playing the piano and conducting the Camerata Academica des Salzburger Mozarteums.


----------



## Balthazar

Miloš Karadaglić plays works for guitar by Albéniz, Tárrega, Domeniconi, Granados, and others.

Getting in the mood as I head out the door for my Winter Escape to more hospitable climes.


----------



## MagneticGhost

On Spotify (using my new hi-fi and my new HQ bluetooth dongle)

Some luscious Schubert. Did someone on this site call him boring the other day?
This is lovely and beautifully played.


----------



## Pugg

Next on:

​
*Czerny: Bel Canto Concertante*
Introduction, Variations Et Presto Finale Sur Un Thème Favori De L'opéra Norma De Bellini, Op. 281
Grandes Variations De Bravura Sur Deux Motifs De L'opéra Fra Diavolo De D.F.E. Auber, Op. 232
Introduction, Variations Et Polacca Dals Le Style Brillant Sur La Cavatine Favorite 'Tu Vedrai La venturata' Chantée Par M. Rubini Dans L'opéra...
Introduction and Variations Brillantes Sur Le Marche Favori De L'opéra Gli Arabi Nelle Gallie De Pacini, Op. 234

_Rosemary Tuck _(piano)
English Chamber Orchestra,_ Richard Bonynge_


----------



## elgar's ghost

Mahlerian said:


> Reger: Sinfonietta in A major
> Dresdener Philharmonie, cond. Bongartz
> 
> Calling this 50-minute, extremely chromatic work a "Sinfonietta" is like calling Don Giovanni an "Operetta"...


Heh heh... Makes one wonder what one of his 'proper' symphonies may have turned like if this was only a 'taster'.

Concluding my Brahms chamber music listening today. Apologies again for the small image.

Piano Trio no.2 in C op.87 (1882), String Quintet no.1 in F op.88 (1882), Cello Sonata no.2 in F op.99 (1886), Violin Sonata no.2 in A op.100 (1886), Violin Sonata no.3 in D-minor op.108 (1887), Piano Trio no.3 in C-minor op.101 (1886), String Quintet no.2 in G op.111 (1890), Clarinet Quintet in B-minor op.115 (1891), Trio for Piano, Clarinet and Cello in A-minor op.114 (1891), Clarinet Sonata no.1 in F-minor op.120 no.1 (1894) and Clarinet Sonata in E-flat op.120 no.2 (1894):


----------



## Chromatose

I spent yesterday listening exclusively to Schubert string quartets. Today I'm going to have to check out some American composers since based on another thread I know relatively little about them.


----------



## Pugg

​*
Mozart; String Quintets.*
_Alban Berg Quartet +Markus Wolf _


----------



## jim prideaux

Gunter Wand and the NDR Sinfonieorchester performing Beethoven 1st and 6th Symphonies....

first listen to the first disc from 'The Great Performances' boxed set-I know I have already mentioned this but it is worth repeating as someone out there might just want a boxed set of 28 discs that contain all the Beethoven, Brahms, Schubert and Bruckner symphonies-with works by Mozart and Schumann as well-for just over 20 'of your English pounds'-it is readily available from Amazonia,turned up this morning and this performance of both the 1st and 6th must be among the best I have ever heard!


----------



## Vasks

_Michel Plasson and the Orfeon Donostiarra & Orchestre du Capitole de Toulouse plus vocal soloists_


----------



## pmsummer

FOUR LAUDS - FIGMENT I - REMEMBERING MR. IVES - TRE DUETTI
*Elliot Carter*
Caroline Chin - violin
Brian Snow - cello

_Centaur_


----------



## Jeff W

*In which there is Holst*









Gustav Holst - The Planets. Charles Dutoit conducting the Montreal Symphony Orchestra.


----------



## jim prideaux

Wand and the NDR Sinfonieorchester performing Beethoven 2nd and 7th Symphonies


----------



## Pugg

​Berg: Lyric Suite

_Berg_:Lyric Suite - for soprano and string quartet
_Wellesz:_Sonnets For Elizabeth Barrett Browning, Op. 52
Zeisl:Komm, süsser Tod

arranged for soprano and string quartet by J. Peter Koene

*Renée Fleming* (soprano)

Emerson String Quartet



> "Fleming sings with velvety evenness, threading her vocal line through the swirling strings, but in a rather impersonal, neutral way. But it's the performance of the whole work by the Emersons that it is so remarkable; there is much more emotional directness, less of the usual armour-plated efficiency about their playing, and that, combined with the total technical assurance, suits the world of late Berg perfectly." The Guardian, 9th September 2015 *****
> 
> "This is an outstanding performance of Berg's Lyric Suite." BBC Music Magazine, December 2015


----------



## bejart

Johann Friedrich Fasch (1688-1758): Overture in G Major

La Stravanganza Koln


----------



## MrTortoise

John Adams

The Dharma at Big Sur

Tracy Silverman, electric violin
BBC Symphony Orchestra
John Adams, cond.


----------



## pmsummer

SYMPHONY NO. 5 FOR BIG BAND, ELECTRIC GUITAR, AND SYMPHONY ORCHESTRA
PROPHECY FOR ACCORDION AND ORCHESTRA
*Errik-Sven Tüür*
Nguyên Lê - electric guitar
Mika Väyrynen - accordion
UMO Jazz Orchestra
Helsinki Philharmonic Orchestra
Olari Elts - conductor
_
Ondine_


----------



## Vaneyes

For *Poulenc *death day (1963).


----------



## MrTortoise

Per Nørgård

Concerto in due tempi

Per Salo, piano
Danish National Radio Symphony Orchestra
Leif Sergerstam, cond.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Haydn: Mass, Hob. XXII: 5 in C major 'Cäcilienmesse'*
Missa Cellensis

_Lucia Popp _(soprano), _Doris Soffel (_contralto), Hors Laubenthal (tenor) & Kurt Moll (bass)

Bavarian State Symphony Orchestra & Choir, _Rafael Kubelik_:tiphat:


----------



## atsizat




----------



## D Smith

For Saturday Symphony : Szymanowski Symphony No. 3. Gergiev/LSO. This is a fine recording of one of Szymanowski's most beautiful pieces. The rest of the disc is excellent too.










I also revisited the Violin Concerto No. 1, performed by Nicola Benedetti, Daniel Harding and the LSO. An excellent recording and recommended.


----------



## Kivimees

Continuing with Roussel's work this evening. This time his chamber music:









This is a 3 CD set with all pieces in chronological order. I hope to reach about 1925 this evening.


----------



## Mahlerian

Saturday Symphony:
Szymanowski: Symphony No. 3 "Song of the Night"
Ryszard Minkiewicz, Warsaw Philharmonic Choir and Orchestra, cond. Wit


----------



## MrTortoise

*Karl Amadeus Hartmann*

Concerto funebre

*Mieczysław Weinberg*

Concertino, Op. 42
Rhapsodie on Moldavian Themes, Op. 47 No. 3

*Dmitri Shostakovich*

Unfinished Sonata for Violin and Piano: Moderato con moto

Linus Roth, violin
José Gallardo, piano
Württemberg Chamber Orchestra
Ruben Gazarian, cond.


----------



## Stirling

The Nose - Shostakovich PBS


----------



## Stirling

Errik-Sven Tüür is not the way I would spell it.


----------



## MrTortoise

For Saturday Symphony

Karol Szymanowski

Symphony No. 3, Op. 27 'The Song of the Night)

Vienna Philharmonic
Pierre Boulez, cond.


----------



## Haydn man

Listening to the Beethoven on this disc
Cello Sonata No.3
Piano Trio No.5


----------



## MrTortoise

Karol Szymanowski

Symphony No. 2

Warsaw Philharmonic Orchestra
Antoni Wit, cond.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLx1aYneGQyQ-LfNu3mDRphPcwVeyv2QDK

I really love this piece


----------



## bejart

Marie-Alexandre Guenin (1744-1835): Orchestral Trio in A Major, Op.1, No.4

Ensemble Hemiolia


----------



## atsizat




----------



## jim prideaux

Bruckner 6th Symphony performed by Wand and the Kolner RSO.....

this really is 'something else'...will listen again straight away!


----------



## Blancrocher

Bartok: String Quartets (ABQ)


----------



## schigolch




----------



## Headphone Hermit

Orlandus Lassus - Requiem - Pro Cantione Antiqua, Bruno Turner









Someone recently pointed to the lack of Lassus on 'Current Listening'. Well, there are a few of us who enjoy this music a lot and there are occasional mentions of his work on this thread but those who like polyphonic music may well enjoy exploring his work further. This disc, re-released as part of the DHM 50th anniversary box set, brings back the gentle mood that Bruno Turner managed to achieve with many of his recordings. Smooth, distinguished, elegant and compelling - many of his recordings were trail-blazers of the Early Music 'revival' some decades ago and they still bear critical listening today


----------



## johnnysc

Dvorak - Symphony No. 8

Columbia Symphony Orchestra/Wand


----------



## Eramirez156

MrTortoise said:


> For Saturday Symphony
> 
> Karol Szymanowski
> 
> Symphony No. 3, Op. 27 'The Song of the Night)
> 
> Vienna Philharmonic
> Pierre Boulez, cond.


I'm playing this version as well for the _Saturday Symphony
_


----------



## Mahlerian

Takemitsu: In an Autumn Garden, Voyage for three biwas, Autumn (excerpt), November Steps (cadenza), Eclipse for shakuhachi and biwa
Music Department of the Imperial Household, Kinshi Tsuruta, Katsuya Yokoyama









Takemitsu didn't actually write very much concert music for traditional Japanese instruments. In addition to the works here, there is a longer version of In an Autumn Garden with this part as its central movement, the versions of Autumn and November Steps with western orchestra, Ceremonial for sho and orchestra, and Distance for oboe and sho.


----------



## omega

*Strauss*
_Ariadne auf Naxos_


----------



## D Smith

Inspired by another thread, revisited Rachmaninov's Piano Trios brilliantly performed by Beaux Arts. Recommended.


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1989 at Salle Wagram, Paris. Recording Engineer: John Pellowe.


----------



## KenOC

Another one listening to Szymanowski's Symphony No. 3, 'Song of the Night'. Warsaw Philharmonic Choir and Orchestra, Antoni Wit conducting.


----------



## Stirling

Aida - Verdi - Great Performances at the Met


----------



## Headphone Hermit

Great Singers sing Wagner - Helen Traubel, Germaine Lubin, Rosette Anday, Florence Astral (and others)









From a 10-CD box set. This is a fantastic introduction to historic performances of Wagner. On this CD the performances date from 1926, 1928, 1929 and 1945 (including Lubin singing scenes from Siegfried and Gotterdamerung in French) so the performances will not suit those with an ear only for modern recordings, but there are some real gems in this set and it sets you up nicely to do further exploring.

Sometimes, there are surprises - such as (for me) Rosette Anday. Born in Budapest in 1903 but active in Vienne for 40 years (and on many other European opera stages) she seems to be curiously neglected with what seems to be a very small catalogue of recordings and no wiki page (in English).


----------



## DavidA

Mozart Piano concerto K466

Clara Haskil / Friscay

This is tremendous Mozart playing.


----------



## senza sordino

I've been listening to a lot this week, but my iPad has been acting strangely so I haven't posted. Here's what's been entering my ears this week.

Lekeu and Ravel Violin Sonatas and Ravel Tzigane
View attachment 80882


Szymanowski Concert Overture, Violin Concertos 1&2
View attachment 80883


Prokofiev and Shostakovich first violin concertos 
View attachment 80884


----------



## senza sordino

Three more.

One trip home this week my commute on the train and bus was so long that I was able to listen to the complete Mahler Symphony no 5
View attachment 80885

In the morning on the way to work I listened to 
Beethoven Symphony no 6 and String Quartet no 11, Serioso 
View attachment 80886

View attachment 80887


Only two more weeks of my super duper long commute, then I move much closer to work, and concerts downtown.


----------



## atsizat




----------



## atsizat




----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

Sergey Rachmaninov - Piano Concerto No. 1 in F-Sharp minor, Op. 1; Piano Concerto No. 4 in G minor, Op. 40 - performed by Sergey Rachmaninov.









What a brilliant performer Rachmaninov was. Despite the recording quality, Rachmaninov's playing shines - his style is similar to how Horowitz sounds, very focused on dynamics, yet at the same time highly lyrical.

As I understand, the 1st and 4th Piano Concertos are the 'lesser known' ones by Rachmaninov, however I find them qualitatively pretty much on par with Concertos 2 and 3.


----------



## MonagFam

Tan Dun: Pipa Concerto
Akira Ifukube: Tone Poem Arctic Forest
Charles Tomlinson Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan


----------



## Stirling

Jake Heggie Moby Dick - Great Performances


----------



## ShropshireMoose

Elgar: "Falstaff" Symphonic Study, Op.68 Halle Orchestra/Sir John Barbirolli
Elgar: Cockaigne Overture, Op.40 Philharmonia Orchestra/Sir John Barbirolli
Elgar: Froissart Overture, Op.19 New Philharmonia Orchestra/Sir John Barbirolli

A great disc of wonderful music by Elgar conducted by one of his greatest champions. These are three of Barbirolli's best performances of Elgar, I confess to having reservations about the way he does the symphonies, but none about the works under consideration here. "Froissart" in particular receives its finest outing on disc in this magnificent interpretation.


----------



## MagneticGhost

D Smith said:


> Inspired by another thread, revisited Rachmaninov's Piano Trios brilliantly performed by Beaux Arts. Recommended.


Snap! And you're right. It is quite brilliant.


----------



## atsizat




----------



## Richannes Wrahms




----------



## atsizat




----------



## KenOC

Juan Arriaga, String Quartet No. 3 in E-flat, Camerata Boccherini. Written at about 18.


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

Mily Balakirev - Symphony No. 1 in C Major (Evgeny Svetlanov; USSR State Symphony Orchestra).
Nikolay Rimsky-Korsakov - The Snow Maiden Suite; Pan Voevoda Suite (Evgeny Svetlanov; Bolshoi Theatre Orchestra).









Very glad I've acquired this set. Excellent music and conducting.


----------



## Guest

The Chausson Concert for Violin, Piano, and String Quartet is such a beautiful piece, and it receives an impassioned performance captured in glorious sound.


----------



## D Smith

More Szymanowski today; his first and second String Quartets performed marvelously by the Carmina Quartet. The Webern on this disc is excellent too.


----------



## bejart

Ignaz Pleyel (1757-1831): Symphony in B Flat, Ben 125

Patrick Gallois conducting the Sinfonia Finlandia Jyvaskyla


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

Actually... right now I'm listening to my Country/Western/Bluegrass playlist on Spotify. 

Prior to this? This lovely disc:


----------



## Grizzled Ghost

Koechlin: Violin and Viola Sonatas


----------



## EDaddy

http://postimage.org/

Telemann: Les Plaisirs - Chamber Concertos
Monica Huggett: Orchestra Of The Age Of Enlightenment


----------



## OldFashionedGirl

_On Spotify:_







*Mahler* - Symphony no. 4.
Karajan. Berlin Philharmonic.


----------



## Pugg

​*Vivaldi ; Violin concertos.*(disc 1)
Yehudi Menuhin


----------



## Pugg

Insert a video of Clayderman
Since when is Clayderman becoming classical, mr nobody more like, and please do use pictures


----------



## DavidCat74

I'm listening to Bach's Brandenburg Concerto No. 6, beautiful.


----------



## Pugg

*Charlie Siem; Under the Stars*

1. Underneath the Stars
2. Solitude sur la montagne
3. Suite Bergamasque: Clair de lune
4. Salut d'amour, Op. 12
5. Carmen: Fantaisie brillante
6. Als die alte Mutter mich noch lehrte singen, Op. 55: No. 4
7. Souvenir d'un lieu cher, Op. 42: No. 3 Mélodie
8. La Gitana
9. Après un rêve
10. Hungarian Dance No. 4
11. Sérénade mélancolique, Op. 26
12. The Gadfly Suite, Op. 97a: No. 8 Romance
13. Canopé

Charlie Siem (violin)

Münchner Rundfunkorchester, Paul Goodwin


----------



## EDaddy

http://postimage.org/

Bax: Symphony No. 6 
David Lloyd-Jones & the Royal Scottish National Orchestra

Incredible performance of what I believe might be my favorite Bax symphony overall. Definitely his strongest symphony as a whole. The brass section in Movement I. Moderato - Allegro con fuoco has teeth like one rarely encounters in a large orchestra setting; it literally _growls_ at the listener.

Such a dense, rich and inspired work; a well spring of rhythms, textures and tonalities that literally hit the listener in waves and never seem to let up. Even the Lento molto espressivo, in its haunted and other-worldly capacity, casts a spell that lingers long after the decay of the final line.

Can't imagine a more captivating version than what David Lloyd-Jones & the Royal Scottish National Orchestra wield together here. If one exists I believe I would spontaneously combust!


----------



## Kevin Pearson

Listening to one of my latest acquisitions. $15.00 for this 3 CD set is a pretty good buy. I like the performances on here so far but I don't think as much as I like the BBC Symphony Orchestra and Jiri Belohlavek recording of the complete symphonies. Still a fun listen though with the usual high standards of a Chandos recording.










Kevin


----------



## Biwa

Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart

Piano Concerti
No. 19
No. 23

English Chamber Orchestra
Murray Perahia


----------



## Pugg

Portraits: The Clarinet Album

Beach, A:Berceuse, Op. 40 No. 2
from Three Compositions for violin and piano op. 40, arr. for clarinet and orchestra by Stephan Koncz

Cimarosa:Clarinet Concerto in C minor
freely arranged by Arthur Benjamin

Copland:Clarinet Concerto

Debussyréludes - Book 1: No. 8, La fille aux cheveux de lin

from Préludes, Book 1, arr. for clarinet and orchestra by Stephan Koncz

Gershwinrelude No. 1
from Three Preludes for piano solo, arr. for clarinet and orchestra by Stephan Koncz

Spohr:Clarinet Concerto No. 1 in C minor, Op. 26

*Andreas Ottensamer (clarinet)

Rotterdam Philharmonic, Yannick Nézet-Séguin*


----------



## brotagonist

This past month, I have been living more at the house of my youth than at home; hence, my listening has sufferred. It is a great pleasure to have had today (and tomorrow, I hope) to indulge in some deep listening, to get back into my own life's routine and to gather my own aims, pursuits and interests from where I was forced to drop them over a month ago... but I am far from done, alas! Soon, I hope.

I indulged in this this past week:









Bach Works for Lute
Kirchhof

Two discs of bliss.









Today, I also finished off with the first disc of this set:

Schoenberg Verklärte Nacht, Chamber Symphony 1, Variations for Orchestra
Zubin Mehta and other performers

This is marvellous. When I first got it, I didn't like this version of the Chamber Symphony as much as others I am much more familiar with, but whatever I either heard or didn't hear in this one seems to have gone: I like it. Do I hear a Strauss Salome quote? There sure is a curious melody that occurs about a quarter of the way in that sounds like Salome to me. Then, I crept into bed and turned out the lights for Variations. I think I'll put it back on later tonight 









Mahler Symphony 10
Rattle/Berliner Philharmoniker

As I listened in the darkness, I thought this could become my favourite Mahler symphony. I just started on it tonight, so I will give this a few more spins in the coming days. I think I hear quotes from some of his earlier works? I suppose that is to be expected and I'm only catching the most obvious ones. There is so much going on here that it'll take me ages to pull it all together.

Yes, it has been a very rewarding evening of music


----------



## tortkis

Clarence Barlow's wonderful compositions using microtonal. Recordings of his works are hard to find.

Çoǧluotobüsişletmesi (1975-79) - Herbert Henck (piano)





...until... Version 7 for guitar (1980)


----------



## Pugg

*Ludwig van Beethoven* (1770-1827)

*No 8 playing *
Symphonien Nr.1-9 (180g, Limited edition and numbed )
Gundula Janowitz, Hilde Rössel-Majdan, Waldemar Kmentt, Walter Berry, Berliner Philharmoniker, Herbert von Karajan
*8 LPs*


----------



## Pugg

​
* Mendelssohn : Paulus*
Janowitz, Lang, Adam et al.

Kurt Masur Conducting


----------



## Headphone Hermit

Liszt - 12 Etudes d'execution transcendante- Claudio Arrau









Not everyone's favourite composer, not everyone's favourite work from this composer, not everyone's favourite interpreter of this work, and yet .... for very many listeners, this is a key performance of a masterpiece from a titan of classical music, performed by one of the very best pianists of the C20.

This is an elegant and poised performance that (if I remember correctly) won a Liszt Society award for best recording many years ago. Arrau played this music for longer than most people are alive, his teacher was one of Liszt's own pupils and here you can hear one of the key characteristics of Liszt's pedagogical underpinning - that each performer should be an individual. Arrau is a wonderful exemplification of that principle - this is *his* interpretation of the work, at *his* pace and with *his* soul and intellect informing the performance.


----------



## helenora

*Bruckner 8th*, heavenly beautiful, I'm staying true to my "guru":lol:


----------



## MagneticGhost

A lazy Sunday morning spent in the company of Ashkenazy and Söderstrom.
Rachmaninov's Complete Songs


----------



## Sloe

Karl-Birger Blomdahl´s second symphony


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Rolf Lislevand with Scaramanzia, winner of the classical album award at Spellemannsprisen (Norwegian grammy-thing)


----------



## AClockworkOrange

*Beethoven: Symphonies 3 & 4 - Mackerras & the Scottish Chamber Orchestra*









So, back to Beethoven. I should be listening to Gardiner before Mackerras, given purchase order and to compare HIP recordings with those by Christopher Hogwood but after listening to the first disc of Mackerras' set, it hooked me in.

The Eroica receives a wonderful reading, clear and powerful - there layers of texture coming through beautifully.

The Fourth is, as always, a jewel of a work which is performed with such élan.

In his performances in this set so far - Symphonies 1-4, Mackerras has really impressed me. I cannot fathom how this set is not discussed more frequently. These performances are so much more absorbing and fulfilling than Harnoncourt's Chamber Cycle, which can be hit & miss at times and from what I have heard on YouTube, leagues ahead of Paavo Jarvi's recordings too.


----------



## jim prideaux

Brahms-2nd and 4th Symphonies-Gunter Wand and the NDR S.O............to these ears quite simply outstanding!

Schubert-4th and 8th Symphonies-Gunter Wand and the Kolner RSO......the first move,nt of the 4th is taken with some real 'spirit'!


so far this Wand box set is proving really impressive-last night my interest in Bruckner was re awakened and although only the 3rd and 4th symphonies are included I am looking forward to hearing what Wand does with Schumann....


----------



## Pugg

​
BRAHMS; Symphony No. 2 in D major, op. 73 • Symphony No. 3 in F major, op. 90


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

Headphone Hermit said:


> Liszt - 12 Etudes d'execution transcendante- Claudio Arrau
> 
> View attachment 80901
> 
> 
> Not everyone's favourite composer, not everyone's favourite work from this composer, not everyone's favourite interpreter of this work, and yet .... for very many listeners, this is a key performance of a masterpiece from a titan of classical music, performed by one of the very best pianists of the C20.
> 
> This is an elegant and poised performance that (if I remember correctly) won a Liszt Society award for best recording many years ago. Arrau played this music for longer than most people are alive, his teacher was one of Liszt's own pupils and here you can hear one of the key characteristics of Liszt's pedagogical underpinning - that each performer should be an individual. Arrau is a wonderful exemplification of that principle - this is *his* interpretation of the work, at *his* pace and with *his* soul and intellect informing the performance.


Since when do people need to justify listening to Liszt?  A great composer imo, one should have no complexes.

Sergey Rachmaninov - Piano Concerto No. 2 in C minor, Op. 18 - performed by Sergey Rachmaninov.









Exploring Rachmaninov's Piano Concertos in details. Has been a very rewarding experience - the fact that the master performs his own work here is especially interesting.


----------



## AClockworkOrange

jim prideaux said:


> Brahms-2nd and 4th Symphonies-Gunter Wand and the NDR S.O............to these ears quite simply outstanding!
> 
> Schubert-4th and 8th Symphonies-Gunter Wand and the Kolner RSO......the first move,nt of the 4th is taken with some real 'spirit'!
> 
> so far this Wand box set is proving really impressive-last night my interest in Bruckner was re awakened and although only the 3rd and 4th symphonies are included I am looking forward to hearing what Wand does with Schumann....


Would I be right in guessing (unless you have stated and I have missed it - quite possible :lol you have Gunter Wand's "There Great Recordings" collection?







It is indeed a w-o-n-d-e-r-f-u-l collection of recordings, one of the best purchases I made in quite some time and a considerable bargain on Amazon :angel:


----------



## Pugg

​*Ravel/ Prokofiev*
_Gaspard de la Nuit / Piano sonata 6
Ivo Pogorelich _


----------



## jim prideaux

AClockworkOrange said:


> Would I be right in guessing (unless you have stated and I have missed it - quite possible :lol you have Gunter Wand's "There Great Recordings" collection?
> View attachment 80904
> 
> It is indeed a w-o-n-d-e-r-f-u-l collection of recordings, one of the best purchases I made in quite some time and a considerable bargain on Amazon :angel:


can only agree with everything you have written-I received the box in the post yesterday and am frankly amazed, not just at the bargain that it mot obviously is but in the standard of recording, playing and most of all conducting!


----------



## Pugg

​
*Verdi: Four Sacred Pieces*
Stravinsky ; Symphony of psalms.
_Robert Shaw_ conducting


----------



## Pugg

​*Mozart; Symphonies 39 & 41*
_Leonard Bernstein _


----------



## bejart

Johan Joachim Agrell (1701-1765): Sinfonia in A Major

Aapo Hakkinen conducting the Helsinki Baroque Orchestra


----------



## elgar's ghost

More Brahms this morning and afternoon - the earlier piano works.

Piano Sonata no.1 in C op.1 (1853), Piano Sonata no.2 in F-sharp minor op.2 (1853), Scherzo in E-flat minor op.4 (1851), Piano Sonata no.3 in F-minor op.5 (1853), Variations on a Theme by Robert Schumann in F-minor op.9 (1854), Four Ballads op.10 (1854), Eleven Variations on an Original Theme in D op.21 no.1 (1857) and Fourteen Variations on a Hungarian Melody in D op.21 no.2 (1854):


----------



## Manxfeeder

AClockworkOrange said:


> It is indeed a w-o-n-d-e-r-f-u-l collection of recordings, one of the best purchases I made in quite some time and a considerable bargain on Amazon :angel:


Well, rats, just when I talked myself out of this, another cheerleader shows up! Seriously, thanks for your input.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Cherubini, Missa solemnis in D minor*

This will get your blood pumping on a Sunday morning.


----------



## Pugg

Manxfeeder said:


> *Cherubini, Missa solemnis in D minor*
> 
> This will get your blood pumping on a Sunday morning.
> 
> View attachment 80906


Also calms you down at late afternoon ( my neck of the woods)


----------



## AClockworkOrange

jim prideaux said:


> can only agree with everything you have written-I received the box in the post yesterday and am frankly amazed, not just at the bargain that it mot obviously is but in *the standard of recording, playing and most of all conducting*!


I agree wholeheartedly, Gunter Wand certainly brings out the best in any orchestra he plays with. I especially admire his approach, focussing on the music rather than ego and bring quality consistently. Remarkably versatile.

He reminds me in some ways of Otto Klemperer and the synergy he brought with the Philharmonia. The difference for me however is Wand's focus on the music and relative objectivity. Not a slight on Klemperer by any means but I think this gives Wand's recordings a timeless quality - sitting somewhere between the old-school approach and the HIP approach.

Another excellent inclusion in this set though is the DVD which includes his final interview. It is really interesting and an excellent inclusion to follow up such a collection of performances.

***​
Presently I am enjoying a change of pace in my listening, moving from Orchestral to Solo music in the form of *Rachmaninov's 24 Preludes performed by Vladimir Ashkenazy*.


----------



## AClockworkOrange

Manxfeeder said:


> Well, rats, just when I talked myself out of this, another cheerleader shows up! Seriously, thanks for your input.


Happy to help :tiphat: :lol:


----------



## Reichstag aus LICHT

Listening to Volume 1 of John Eliot Gardiner's "Bach Cantata Pilgrimage" (specifically BWV30: _Freue dich, erlöste Schar_)


----------



## Blancrocher

Beethoven: Piano Sonatas 23-27 (Gulda)


----------



## Pugg

​
*Haydn:Armida*

_Jessye Norman_ (Armida), Claes H. Ahnsjo (Rinaldo), Norma Burrowes (Zelmira), Samuel Ramey (Idreno), Robin Leggate (Ubaldo), Anthony Rolfe Johnson (Clotarco)
Antal Dorati conducting/

Being on my shelf to long


----------



## Wood

*CHOPIN: *Piano Concerti 1&2, Krakowiak (Claudio Arrau, London Philharmonic Orchestra, Inbal)










For someone who looks so stern, Arrau plays with great delicacy and intricacy.


----------



## Oliver

WTC Book 2 C# minor

Probably my favourite of all.


----------



## starthrower

Just received this set. A bargain box, but the original album covers are reproduced as seen here. Listening to Pulcinella this morning. Click the link for complete contents. http://www.arkivmusic.com/classical/album.jsp?album_id=1735523


----------



## Vaneyes

For *Schubert* birthday (1797).


----------



## Kivimees

One more CD of Roussel's work to bring the weekend to a close:









Symphony no. 1 et al.


----------



## opus55

Scriabin: Symphony No. 3
_The Philadelphia Orchestra | Riccardo Muti_










Moved from opera currently listening thread


----------



## Guest

Pugg said:


> ​*Ravel/ Prokofiev*
> _Gaspard de la Nuit / Piano sonata 6
> Ivo Pogorelich _


This recording belongs in every piano lover's library.


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

Nikolay Rimsky-Korsakov - Russian Easter Festival Overture (Hermann Scherchen; The London Symphony Orchestra).









Scherchen was a great conductor and this record is highly recommended. He really brings out the great beauty of Korsakov's instrumentation. An excellent piece as well.


----------



## EchoEcho

A nice tribute to the heros of Maidan:


----------



## elgar's ghost

Vocal Brahms this evening. The recording of the _Magelone-Lieder_ song cycle includes the between-song narratives (spoken by the redoubtable Inge Borkh) but, unlike for the 15 songs themselves, unfortunately provides no texts or translations.

Fifteen Romances from Tieck's _Liebesgeschichte der schönen Magelone_ op.33 (1861-69), _Ave Maria_ op.12 (1858), Psalm XIII op.27 (1859), Three Motets op.29 (1860), _Geistliches Lied_ op.30 (1856), Two Motets op.74 (1863 and 1877), _Fest und Gedenksprüche_ op.109 (1888) and Three Motets op.110 (1889):


----------



## Blancrocher

Schubert: Trout Quintet (Hagen/Schiff)


----------



## Open Lane

Horowitz plays liszt (4 disc set). So far just on disc 1 and this is the BEST 20 something dollars i've spent in a long time. Just stunning.


----------



## opus55

Schubert Impromptus, D.899 and D.935
_Mitsuko Uchida_










Mine has Philips label. Listening with a cup of Jasmine Green tea.


----------



## brotagonist

SS: Szymanowski 3 Jurowski/LPO


----------



## bejart

Haydn: String Quartet No.29 in G Major, Op.33, No.5

Coull Quartet: Roger Coull and Philip Gallaway, violins -- David Curtis, viola -- John Todd, cello


----------



## Badinerie

Dammit...all this wet weather. Some dampness got into the music room right beside my Box sets of opera It think ive just lost one but its this Old Quadraphonic lp. frantically trying to clean side 2!


----------



## Haydn man

Just downloaded this 
Good romantic stuff, well played and recorded


----------



## jim prideaux

Wand and the NDR Sinfonieorchester performing Mozart's German Dances K.600 the Haffner Serenade


----------



## ShropshireMoose

AClockworkOrange said:


> View attachment 80902
> 
> 
> So, back to Beethoven. I should be listening to Gardiner before Mackerras, given purchase order and to compare HIP recordings with those by Christopher Hogwood but after listening to the first disc of Mackerras' set, it hooked me in.
> 
> The Eroica receives a wonderful reading, clear and powerful - there layers of texture coming through beautifully.
> 
> The Fourth is, as always, a jewel of a work which is performed with such élan.
> 
> In his performances in this set so far - Symphonies 1-4, Mackerras has really impressed me. I cannot fathom how this set is not discussed more frequently. These performances are so much more absorbing and fulfilling than Harnoncourt's Chamber Cycle, which can be hit & miss at times and from what I have heard on YouTube, leagues ahead of Paavo Jarvi's recordings too.


BRAVO! I agree one hundred percent with the sentiments expressed here. This is the set I always recommend to anyone who wants a modern recording with a smaller orchestra, I heard Mackerras several times and his Beethoven was always superb, my only quibble being that the slow movement of the 9th could have had a touch more repose, but that's nit-picking really, I love this set and return to it frequently.


----------



## Chronochromie

*Schubert - Piano Sonatas D.958, D.959, D.960*

Paul Lewis










*Schubert - String Quartet No. 15 in G, D.887*

Franz Schubert Quartet










*Schubert - Piano Trio No. 2, D.929*

Atlantis Trio










*Schubert - Schwanengesang, D.957*

Werner Güra, tenor
Christoph Berner, piano


----------



## ShropshireMoose

jim prideaux said:


> Brahms-2nd and 4th Symphonies-Gunter Wand and the NDR S.O............to these ears quite simply outstanding!
> 
> Schubert-4th and 8th Symphonies-Gunter Wand and the Kolner RSO......the first move,nt of the 4th is taken with some real 'spirit'!
> 
> so far this Wand box set is proving really impressive-last night my interest in Bruckner was re awakened and although only the 3rd and 4th symphonies are included I am looking forward to hearing what Wand does with Schumann....


Couldn't agree more Jim, I bought this set last year and absolutely loved it, an absolute give away at the price. I've never heard anyone do the Bruckner 9th better than Wand, in fact I've never heard anyone who does it as well as Wand. I saw him once at the Edinburgh Festival in 1997 when he conducted the NDR Symphony Orchestra in Schubert's 5th and Brahms' 1st, an unforgettable experience. A wonderful conductor, whose art is captured for us all to enjoy in this marvellous box, for only a couple of pounds more than I paid for that one concert nearly twenty years ago!!


----------



## ShropshireMoose

Debussy: Prelude a L'Apres Midi d'un Faune/Nocturnes No.1 Nuages, No.2 Fetes/Images/ Le Martyre de Saint Sebastien - Symphonic Fragments London Symphony Orchestra/Pierre Monteux

Stravinsky: The Firebird Suite - 1919 Version Paris Conservatoire Orchestra/Pierre Monteux

Ravel: La Valse/Mother Goose - Complete Ballet/Bolero London Symphony Orchestra/Pierre Monteux

A couple of CDs from this excellent box conducted by the incomparable Pierre Monteux. Apparently he used to get somewhat irritated when concert promoters were continually asking him for French repertoire, but when you here his superlative Debussy and Ravel on these discs you cannot blame them for wanting French music a-plenty from him. The Ravel ones date from February 1964, only a few months before his death, but they are amongst some of the finest ever made of this repertoire and you'd never guess that the conductor was only five weeks off his 89th birthday! Wonderful music making in excellent sound.


----------



## Haydn man

More romantic stuff for this evening
Beautifully played and a typical Chandos recording


----------



## Guest

Chronochromie said:


> *Schubert - Piano Sonatas D.958, D.959, D.960*
> 
> Paul Lewis


I thoroughly enjoy his set of Beethoven Sonatas. How is his Schubert?


----------



## bejart

Jan Vanhal (1739-1813): Piano Concerto in C Major

Riyoko Matsui leading the Haydn Sinfonietta Tokyo -- Kimiko Funamoto, piano


----------



## EDaddy

http://postimage.org/

Leoš Janáček - Glagolitic Mass

In a word: WOW.

Need to pull out the box to see who's responsible for this epic performance (The downside of ripping large box sets into iTunes: No conductor/symphony/choir info unless you input it yourself, one by one. I'm afraid I have neither the time nor the patience).


----------



## Blancrocher

Julian Bream and John Williams: "Together," featuring works by Lawes, Carulli, Sor, Albéniz, Granados, Falla, Ravel, and Fauré.


----------



## Morimur




----------



## Chronochromie

Kontrapunctus said:


> I thoroughly enjoy his set of Beethoven Sonatas. How is his Schubert?


First time I listen to the album after trying Lewis in the earlier sonatas but I think it's great.


----------



## tortkis

Federico Mompou: Complete Piano Works (Brilliant Classics)


----------



## bejart

Joseph Bolounge, Chevalier de St.George (ca.1739-1799): Symphony in G Major, Op.11, No.1

Bernard Wahl conducting the Orchestre de Chamber de Versailles


----------



## GreenMamba

Szymanowski's first two symphonies

Stryja, Polish State Phil.


----------



## Morimur




----------



## Eva Yojimbo

Karajan's 80s recording of Brahms's 4th Symphony, Tragic Overture, and Variations on a Theme by Haydn (on the latter ATM).


----------



## mmsbls

Sculthorpe: Piano Concerto

I've listened to this work several times, but for some reason, I'm still always surprised by how beautiful it sounds every time I listen.


----------



## Flamme

http://www.radiotunes.com/romantic


----------



## ShropshireMoose

Beethoven: Leonora Overture No.3, Op.72b/Symphony No.7 in A, Op.92
Dvorak: Carnival Overture, Op.92 BBC Symphony Orchestra/Sir Malcolm Sargent

Some broadcasts from 1960 and 1962 respectively, lively performances all from Sir Malcolm Sargent and the BBC Symphony Orchestra, a friend of mine remarked upon hearing the Leonora Overture, "It's just like Toscanini!" The 7th Symphony really dances along, quite as fast as any period instrument group, a great performance by any standards.


----------



## pmsummer

ALFRED
_Excerpts from an Early English Opera (1740/53)_
*Thomas Arne*
Orchestra of the Age of Enlightenment
Diana Montague - Mezzo-Soprano
Mark Padmore - Tenor 
Catherine Pierard - Soprano 
Nicholas Sears - Tenor 
Stephen Wallace - Counter Tenor
Nicholas Kraemer - Conductor

_BBC Music_


----------



## Blancrocher

Sibelius: Symphonies 4 & 5, Swan of Tuonela (Karajan)


----------



## bejart

Ignaz Pleyel (1757-1831): String Sextet in F Major, Ben 261

Janacek Quartet with Bohuslav Matousek on 2nd viola and Miloslav Jelinek on double bass: Milos Vacek and Viteslav Zavadilik, violins -- Jan Reznicek, viola -- Bretislav Vybiral, cello


----------



## Cosmos

While I typically don't like listening to music while doing work, I'm in the mood for something colorful, so I've been going through Bach's Keyboard Concertos










Only two deviations from this album.

I listened to Busoni's Romanticization of the first concerto, in d minor [BWV 1052] from this album










And, to mix it up, instead of listening to the D major concerto [BWV 1054], I'm listening to its earlier incarnation, the Violin Concerto in E major BWV 1042 from this album


----------



## Vaneyes

Eva Yojimbo said:


> Karajan's 80s recording of Brahms's 4th Symphony, Tragic Overture, and Variations on a Theme by Haydn (on the latter ATM).
> 
> View attachment 80925


That album cover is for the 1963 recording, my favorite. :tiphat:


----------



## Eva Yojimbo

Vaneyes said:


> That album cover is for the 1963 recording, my favorite. :tiphat:


The version I heard was from the DG Brahms set. Quick Amazon search seemed to suggest that was from the 80s, but maybe I was wrong. Hard to tell otherwise...


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1965 - '68, 1968.


----------



## EDaddy

Vaneyes said:


> Recorded 1965 - '68, 1968.


I bought this CD of Schubert's Complete Piano Trios about a year or so ago and have thoroughly enjoyed it. Strong interpretations in wonderful sound. :tiphat:

Current listening:


http://postimage.org/

Delius - Two Aquarelles & On Hearing The First Cuckoo In Spring

Lovely.


----------



## bejart

Pietro Nardini (1722-1793): Violin Concerto in A Major

Mauro Rossi on violin with the Orchestra da Camera Milano Classica


----------



## Sloe

Right now I am listening to Carl Nielsen´s first string quartet.
Performed by the Danish string quartet.


----------



## tdc

I've been listening to these since I picked them up yesterday, right now listening to EL Albaicin from Iberia, apparently one of Debussy's favorite pieces from the work.


----------



## D Smith

For Schubert's birthday; Symphonies 5 & 6. Karajan/Berlin.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mozart*; Piano concertos 1-4
_Géza Anda _


----------



## Pugg

Badinerie said:


> Dammit...all this wet weather. Some dampness got into the music room right beside my Box sets of opera It think ive just lost one but its this Old Quadraphonic lp. frantically trying to clean side 2!


So nice to see another connoisseur of this work :tiphat:


----------



## Pugg

Vaneyes said:


> Recorded 1965 - '68, 1968.


As some wide member always says: :tiphat:Essential


----------



## Biwa

Andrea Gabrieli
Giovanni Gabrieli 
Maestri Padani e Fiamminghi (composers from the Po Valley and Flanders)

Luigi Ferdinando Tagliavini (organ)
Liuwe Tamminga (organ)


----------



## Pugg

​*Vivaldi; Double concertos*
I Musici


----------



## PJaye

I picked this volume today, but all of them are very nice indeed.


----------



## Pugg

Next on:








*Ludwig van Beethoven* Symphony 9 :tiphat:

Symphonies Nr.1-9 (180g, Limited edition and numbed )
Gundula Janowitz, Hilde Rössel-Majdan, Waldemar Kmentt, Walter Berry, Berliner Philharmoniker, Herbert von Karajan
*8 LPs*


----------



## Badinerie

Pugg said:


> So nice to see another connoisseur of this work :tiphat:


I managed to clean it up thank goodness. Its not perfect but still listenable! Its one of the first opera's I ever bought. One of my first posts on this forum was regarding it. I cant remember who, but someone recommended the Marilyn Horne Placido Domingo CD version which I promptly bought and still enjoy.


----------



## Pugg

Badinerie said:


> I managed to clean it up thank goodness. Its not perfect but still listenable! Its one of the first opera's I ever bought. One of my first posts on this forum was regarding it. I cant remember who, but someone recommended the Marilyn Horne Placido Domingo CD version which I promptly bought and still enjoy.


Still a shame the Lucia Popp recording is not on CD


----------



## Pugg

​
*Beethoven* Piano Concerto No. 3 in C minor, Op. 37

*Mozar*tiano Concerto No. 24 in C minor, K491

_Yevgeny Sudbin_ (piano)

Minnesota Orchestra, Osmo Vänskä


----------



## Pugg

​*Beethoven: Missa Solemnis*; *Choral Fantasy* / Haydn: *Theresia Mass* (Bernstein Royal Edition #11)
Kim Borg / Eileen Farrell (Artist), Richard Lewis / Rosalind Elias (Artist), Paul Hudson / Lucia Popp (Artist), & 7 more:tiphat:


----------



## elgar's ghost

More Brahms today - mid-period piano works plus songs for vocal quartet.

Variations and Fugue in B-flat on a Theme by G.F. Handel op.24 (1861), Variations in A-minor on a Theme by Paganini op.35 (1863), 16 Waltzes op.39 (1865), 21 Hungarian Dances for piano duet [nos. 1-10 arr. for solo piano] WoO1 (comp. by 1869), 8 Pieces op.76 (1878), 2 Rhapsodies op.79 (1879), _Liebeslieder-Walzer_ - 18 songs for four voices and piano duet op.52 (1870), _Neue Liebeslieder-Walzer_ - 15 songs for four voices and piano duet op.65 (1875) and 3 Quartets for mixed voices op.64 (1874):


----------



## ShropshireMoose

Rimsky-Korsakov: "The Golden Cockerel" Suite
Tchaikovsky: Symphony No.5 in E Minor, Op.64/"Trepak" from "The Nutcracker"
Albeniz: Tango St. Petersburg Philharmonic Orchestra/Yuri Temirkanov

Part of a concert broadcast live from Symphony Hall, Birmingham on the 7th June, 1999. I was at the concert and my dad obligingly recorded it. Temirkanov and the orchestra give superb performances, I remember the one fellow on stewarding duties at the hall didn't like the Tchaikovsky 5th at all, he much preferred Gergiev, who'd been the previous season with it, but I disagreed with him, Temirkanov brings many personal touches to the score, not least his phrasing in the first movement, but it all seems to stem from the inner heart of the music and none of it is just done for effect, I still love it, and if truth be told, prefer it to Gergiev.


----------



## Pugg

​*Chopin; Mazurka's*
Pietro De Maria


----------



## Open Lane

elgar,

how is the solo piano brahms? I only own his symphonic stuff and concertos. Would you recommend the piano stuff?


----------



## Pugg

Next on:

​
*Schubert; songs*
_Simon Keenlyside _


----------



## Pugg

​
*Albert Ketèlbey*- Orchestral Works CD
In A Persian Market / In A Monastery Garden / Sanctuary of the Heart et al

Conductor: _John Lanchbery _& POL


----------



## Pugg

*Anna Moffo *

1. Vespri Siciliani, Act V: "Mercè, dilette amiche"
2. Ernani, Act I: "Surta è la notte..Ernani, Ernani, involami"
3. Aida, Act III: "Qui Radamès verrà...O patria mia"
4. Il trovatore, Act IV: "Timor di me?...D'amor sull'ali rosee"
5. Giovanna d'Arco, Prologue: "O ben s'addice questo torbido cielo..Sempre all'alba ed alla sera"
6. Otello, Act IV: "Emilia, te ne prego..Piangea cantando"
7. Un ballo in maschera, Act III: "Morrò ma prima in grazia"
8. Simon Boccanegra, Act I: "Come in quest'ora bruna"


----------



## Jeffrey Smith

CD 2
Parade
Socrate
La piege de Medusa

Warner/EMI trawled through their archives for this, borrowed several Thibaudet performances from Decca, and included a number of new (2015) recordings including some dubbed "world premiere recordings", so a large and diverse crew of performers is included....but the bulk of the piano music is taken from Ciccolini's set.

It is not actually "tout" Satie, btw, since at the very least Vexations is omitted...


----------



## Pugg

​
*Verdi: Un giorno di regno*

_Fiorenza Cossotto_ (Marquise del Poggio), _Jessye Norman_ (Giulietta), _José Carreras_ (Edoardo de Sanval ), The Ambrosian Singers (Chorus), Royal Philharmonic Orchestra, Vincenzo Sardinero (Gasparo Antonio della Rocca), Wladimiro Ganzarolli (Baron de Kelbar), Ingvar Wixell (Chevalier Belfiore), William Elvin (Delmonte), Fiorenza Cossotto (Soprano), Riccardo Cassinelli (Comte Ivrea )

Royal Philharmonic Orchestra, The Ambrosian Singers, Lamberto Gardelli


----------



## The nose

Purcell King Arthur


----------



## Easy Goer

Ravel - Piano Concertos, Valses nobles et sentimentales, Gaspard de la nuit. Samson François Piano, André Cluytens & The Paris Conservatoire Orchestra.


----------



## Pugg

Jeffrey Smith said:


> CD 2
> Parade
> Socrate
> La piege de Medusa
> 
> Warner/EMI trawled through their archives for this, borrowed several Thibaudet performances from Decca, and included a number of new (2015) recordings including some dubbed "world premiere recordings", so a large and diverse crew of performers is included....but the bulk of the piano music is taken from Ciccolini's set.
> 
> It is not actually "tout" Satie, btw, since at the very least Vexations is omitted...


Are the Reinbert de Leeuw recordings included ?


----------



## Blancrocher

Schubert: Piano Sonatas 19 and 21 (Richter); Complete Trios (Beaux Arts/Grumiaux)


----------



## Jeffrey Smith

Pugg said:


> Are the Reinbert de Leeuw recordings included ?


Not a sign of him in the set. Other pianists (some only in the duo pianos pieces): Armengaurd, Queffelec, Tharaud, Collard, Tacchino. Armengaurd has most of the 2015 recordings, but Tharaud has one of them. Another Tharaud recording is taken from his Satie on Harmonia Mundi.


----------



## Jeffrey Smith

Moving on, from the budget set of Katsaris's Sony recordings








The Rubinstein mentioned on the cover is Joseph.


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

F. J. Haydn - Missa, Hob. XXII: 12 - 'Theresienmesse' in B-Flat Major; Missa in angustiis, Hob. XXII: 11 'Nelsonmesse' in D minor (Bruno Weil; Ann Monoyios; Svetlana Serdar; Wolfgang Bünten, Harry van der Kamp; Tölzer Knabenchor; Tafelmusik).









Someone was obliging enough to sell this to me for 2.50 Euros on an online auction, muahahaha! Excellent hip performances - smooth, transparent, elegant and yet hard-hitting when needed.


----------



## Fugue Meister

I don't know why but today is an all Mahler symphony day. I'm nearly on 3...


----------



## Eva Yojimbo

Blancrocher said:


> View attachment 80951
> 
> 
> Schubert: Piano Sonatas 19 and 21 (Richter)


One of my favorite recordings of all time. Richter's (admittedly, very idiosyncratic) reading of the 21st is something very special, and as profound as I've ever heard that piece played. The best mastering I heard was the SACD on Praga, which is sadly now OOP.


----------



## Reichstag aus LICHT

Jeffrey Smith said:


> Moving on, from the budget set of Katsaris's Sony recordings
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Rubinstein mentioned on the cover is Joseph.


That's a great disc! Cyprien Katsaris is such a fine artist, and deserves to be much better known.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Open Lane said:


> elgar,
> 
> how is the solo piano brahms? I only own his symphonic stuff and concertos. Would you recommend the piano stuff?


As Brahms composed for the piano throughout his life it's always interesting to listen to the lot in chronological order as there much variety. The three heart-on-sleeve sonatas from the beginning of his career make for a real contrast with the more reflective miniatures composed towards the end of it - from Brahms the leonine young firebrand to Brahms the wise old owl, you could say. And the numerous dance and variations sets offer another dimension. I prefer the chamber music even more, and there's about twice as much of that!

The 6-disc Julius Katchen's set from the early-mid 60s has usually been well-received and I would definitely recommend it if you wanted to take the plunge and get all the piano works in one hit (especially as there aren't many other complete surveys available by just the one pianist), but I would suggest you lobby others for opinions as obviously they would have their own favourite interpreters of individual works.

Hope this helps.


----------



## jim prideaux

Wand and the NDR Sinfonieorchester performing Brahms 2nd Symphony.....

I know I am being somewhat repetitive regarding this Wand box set but this work is a case in point-have known it for years, HvK, Harnoncourt, Guilini, Haitink etc but this recording just hits it 'bang on'...as to why-I am not necessarily adept enough to be able to put my finger on why but the pace feels just right and there is a sense of involvement without anything being forced or contrived!


----------



## Morimur




----------



## EDaddy

http://postimage.org/

This is making a good coffee companion.


----------



## johnnysc

Puccini - Suor Angelica

Lucia Popp, Marjana Lipovsek

Munich Radio Orchestra/Giuseppe Patane


----------



## Blancrocher

Eva Yojimbo said:


> One of my favorite recordings of all time. Richter's (admittedly, very idiosyncratic) reading of the 21st is something very special, and as profound as I've ever heard that piece played. The best mastering I heard was the SACD on Praga, which is sadly now OOP.


That's interesting--I've been wanting to collect Praga disks with Richter's Schubert (and Beethoven), but they've always seemed too pricey. However you're tempting me to throw caution to the wind :lol:


----------



## Eva Yojimbo

Blancrocher said:


> That's interesting--I've been wanting to collect Praga disks with Richter's Schubert (and Beethoven), but they've always seemed too pricey. However you're tempting me to throw caution to the wind :lol:


I have them all, but Richter's my favorite pianist. I would say they probably sound as good as they can possibly sound, but don't expect miracles (there's only so much that can be done with such rough source material; similar thing with Furtwangler and the various releases). If you have other versions, I'd only recommend getting them if you _really_ love that version, as they are rather pricey. It's sad that Richter was so frequently recorded in far-less-than-ideal conditions whether live or in the studio.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Brahms tonight - late works for organ (plus a handful of early pieces), piano and the final few song cycles.

_11 Ziegeunerlieder_ op.103 for vocal quartet and piano [version for solo voice and piano of 8 of the 11 songs] (1887), Five Songs op.106 (1885-88), Five Songs op.107 (1885-88), Seven Fantasias for piano op.116 (1892), Three Intermezzi for piano op.117 (1892), Six Pieces for piano op.118 (1893), Four Pieces for piano op.119 (1893), _Vier ernste Gesänge _ op.121 (1896), Prelude and Fugue in A-minor for organ WoO9 (1850s), Prelude and Fugue in G-minor for organ WoO10 (1850s), Fugue in A-flat minor WoO8 (1850s), _O Trauerigkeit, O Herzelied_ - Chorale Prelude and Fugue for organ WoO7 (1850s) and Eleven Chorale Preludes for organ op. posth. 122 (1896):


----------



## atsizat

I am listening to Vivaldi's best music right now. I think this should be played in my funeral.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

Koechlin, Chausson, D'Indy - Chamber music.

*Koechlin
Piano Quintet Op. 80
String Quartet No. 3, Op 72*
Antigone Quartet, Sarah Lavaud, piano [Ar Re-Se, 2009]










*Chausson
String Quartet in C minor, Op. 35 (completed D'Indy)
D'Indy
String Quartet No. 1 in D, Op. 35*
Chlingirian Quartet [Helios, 2013] (orignally released 2000)


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Mozart, Symphonies Nos. 32 and 33.*


----------



## bejart

Jan Vanhal (1739-1813): Symphony in E Flat, Bryan Es4

Maki Funamoto leading the Haydn Sinfonietta Tokyo


----------



## Oliver

Probably my favourite Bach cantata, it's just perfect.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Mozart, Symphony No. 40*


----------



## hombre777

J.C. Bach - Quintet Op. 11


----------



## D Smith

Spohr: Octet and Nonet. Gaudier Ensemble. Simply wonderful. Music to lift your spirits; excellently performed. Recommended.


----------



## Mahlerian

Stravinsky: Threni
Bethany Beardslee, Beatrice Krebs, William Lewis, James Wainner, Mac Morgan, Robert Oliver, The Schola Cantorum, Columbia Symphony Orchestra


----------



## StlukesguildOhio




----------



## Blancrocher

Christian Gerhaher singing Mozart


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

A composer with a disturbing biography (surely an understatement) and a marvelous and at times unsettling body of music. At times I prefer Gesualdo to Monteverdi.


----------



## Pugg

*Tchaikovsky*: Symphony No. 6 "Pathetique"
Chicago Symphony Orchestra, Fritz Reiner


----------



## deprofundis

for me tonight im returning to Modern classical *gyorgy Ligeti*, that is ideal for a thriller movie, the* string quartet *is violent it remind me of the movie PSYCHO. Short story here i had lisen to a lot of early music , i had a phase, not that i dont like early vocal music and lute but now i wanted something modern whit tork, here the '' plat de résistance''.The naxos is real good
it's the parker quartet, fine jobs guys.


----------



## Pugg

johnnysc said:


> View attachment 80954
> 
> 
> Puccini - Suor Angelica
> 
> Lucia Popp, Marjana Lipovsek
> 
> Munich Radio Orchestra/Giuseppe Patane


Yes!!! Luia Popp, graceful as ever


----------



## Pugg

​
*Jonas Kaufmann; The Puccini album *:tiphat:


----------



## Guest

This disc covers 40 years of Ashkenazy's playing. Despite some expected variations in sound, it's actually surprisingly consistent over the years. In fact, I sort of prefer the sound from the 1963 Etudes Tableaux over some of the more recent recordings. His playing is brilliant throughout. The Fugue in Tanyev's Prelude and Fugue is a tour-de-force!


----------



## Pugg

*Pergolesi; Stabat Mater *

ILEANA COTRUBAS / LUCIA VALENTINI-TERRANI


----------



## EDaddy

http://postimage.org/

Haydn: Symphony #88 In G, H 1/88
Berliner Philharmoniker; conductor unknown 
(Don't currently have access to my box set info) :scold:

... but it's _good! _ :clap:


----------



## Pugg

* Berlioz*: Benvenuto Cellini - Overture (1945)
2. Berlioz: Les Troyens: Act II - Overture
3. Indy: Istar: Symphonic Variations, Op. 42
4. Berlioz: Symphonie Fantastique (1945)


----------



## kartikeys

The King's Noyse - ensemble group from America; listening on YouTube. 
Wrote about them in my last blog post.


----------



## Pugg

*For The Voice of a Angel who would be 94 yesterday*








​
*The Great Renata Tebaldi* [2 CD]

Disc 1
1. 'Oh! mio babbino caro'
2. 'Vissi d'arte, vissi d'amore'
3. Ebben? Ne andrò lontana
4. Prendi, fanciul, e serbala!
5. Suicidio!
6. 1. fiori offerti in un'ora d'oblio. . . Poveri fiori
7. Ecco l'altare. . . Eravate posente
8. L'altra notte in fondo al mare
9. Senza mamma, o bimbo
10. Michele! Michele!. . . Avevo ben ragione. . . Si, vicina
11. Un partita a poker!
12. Signore, ascolta
13. Tu che di gel sei cinta
14. Sì. Mi chiamano Mimì. . . O soave fanciulla
Disc 2
1. Ritorna vincitor!
2. 'Tacea la notte!'
3. 'Parigi, o cara, noi lasceremo'
4. Me pellegrina ed orfana
5. Pace, pace, mio Dio
6. Già nella notte densa. . . Venga la morte
7. Giustizia! O Sire
8. 'Morrò, ma prima in grazia'
9. Sola, perduta, abbandonata
10. Con amor muore. . . Tu, tu? Piccolo Iddio
11. 1. Anzoleta avanti la regata
12. 2. Anzoleta co passa la regata
13. 3. Anzoleta dopo la regata
14. Vilja-Lied


----------



## elgar's ghost

Still with Brahms - moving on to his orchestral works today.

Serenade no.1 in D op.11 (1857), Piano Concerto no.1 in D-minor op.15 (1859), Serenade no.2 in A op.16 (1859), Variations on a Theme by Haydn [_St. Antoni Chorale_] op.56a (1873), Overture - _Academic Festival_ op.80 (1880) and Piano Concerto no.2 in B-flat op.83 (1881):








***

(*** - same recording but different artwork)

Unable to source an image for the piano concertos recording but they are played by Martino Tirimo with Kurt Sanderling conducting the London PO (recorded 1974 and 1980). The two shorter works are conducted by James Loughran (with the The Hallé orchestra, recorded in 1978).


----------



## Pugg

​
*Saint-Saëns*: Symphony No. 3 in C minor, Op. 78 'Organ Symphony'
Michael Murray (organ)

Philadelphia Orchestra, Eugene Ormandy


----------



## Pugg

​
*Haydn - The Cello Concertos 
Gautier Capuçon *(cello)

Cello Concerto in D Hob. VIIb. 4
(formerly attributed to Haydn)

Haydn:
Cello Concerto No. 1 in C major, Hob. VIIb:1
Cello Concerto No. 2 in D major, Hob. VIIb:2 (Op. 101)

Mahler Chamber Orchestra, Daniel Harding


----------



## Chi_townPhilly

So- this morning, I was putting my recording of Stravinsky's "Firebird" [Boulez/Chicago] back on the shelf... and the Glazunov Violin Concerto was calling for me- so I decided-- why not program another "virtual concert," with one work dedicated to a staffer who I know appreciates that composer's work. On the playlist this morning:

*Mendelssohn*: Hebrides Overture (_Krummhorn_)
*Glazunov*: Violin Concerto _(Huilunsoittaja_)
*Mahler*: Symphony #4 _(Mahlerian_)


----------



## bejart

Frantisek Adam Jan Mica (1746-1811): Symphony in E Flat

Mirko Krebs conducting the Tessarini Chamber Orchestra - Radio Brno


----------



## Guest

Morimur said:


>


I have it on LP,good choice! :tiphat:


----------



## Pugg

*Renée Fleming:*Homage - The Age Of The Diva

Cileaoveri fiori (from Adriana Lecouvreur)
Gounod:Ö légère hirondelle (from Mireille)
Janacek:Mamicko, mám te'kou hlavu...Kdo to je? - Jenufko, ty jsi je'te vzuru? (Jenufa)
Korngold:Ich ging zu ihm 'Gesang der Heliane' (from Das Wunder der Heliane, Op. 20)
Ich soll ihn niemals, niemals merh sehn (Die Kathrin)
Massenet:J'ai versé le poison (from Cléopâtre)
Puccini:Vissi d'arte (from Tosca)
Rimsky Korsakov:Tsvetï moi! (Servilia)

Strauss, R:Orchesterzwischenspiel - Wie umgibst du mich mit Frieden (Die Liebe der Danae)
Tchaikovskyochudilis mne budto golosa - Za dvorom luzhok zelenvoshek (Oprichnik)
Verdi:Tacea la notte (from Il Trovatore)

Renée Fleming

Orchestra Of The Mariinsky Theatre, Valery Gergiev


----------



## Guest

Oliver said:


> Probably my favourite Bach cantata, it's just perfect.


Indeed a very beautiful cantate,but I prefer this recording wich is in my opinion more to the heart of the music.


----------



## Vasks

*Scriabin - Symphony #2 (Muti/EMI)*


----------



## Blancrocher

Richter playing Haydn piano sonatas


----------



## Pugg

​
JEAN SIBELIUS; Symphony No. 4 in A minor, op. 63 • Symphony No. 5 in E-flat major, op. 82


----------



## realdealblues

EDaddy said:


> Haydn: Symphony #88 In G, H 1/88
> Berliner Philharmoniker; conductor unknown
> (Don't currently have access to my box set info) :scold:
> 
> ... but it's _good! _ :clap:


It's Wilhelm Furtwangler


----------



## Vaneyes

Sampling for *Palestrina* death day (1594).


----------



## Vaneyes

Blancrocher said:


> That's interesting--I've been wanting to collect Praga disks with Richter's Schubert (and Beethoven), but they've always seemed too pricey. However you're tempting me to throw caution to the wind :lol:


This Richter discography (link below) may be helpful, in that some things appear on more than one label. Also, Amazon Marketplace often has incomplete or incorrect listings. Patience and roundabout searching can be productive. Good luck, Blanc. :tiphat:

http://www.trovar.com/str/discs/


----------



## Vaneyes

Reichstag aus LICHT said:


> That's a great disc!* Cyprien Katsaris* *is such a fine artist*, and deserves to be much better known.


And from my one meeting him, a kind and thoughtful person. He's overcome some physical challenges the past few years. To be 65 on May 5. :tiphat:


----------



## Vaneyes

Pugg said:


> {re Schubert w. BAT, Slava & Ben}As some wide member always says: :tiphat:Essential


Wise maybe, but not wide.


----------



## Vaneyes

Kontrapunctus said:


> I thoroughly enjoy his {Paul Lewis} set of Beethoven Sonatas. How is his Schubert?


Equally fine. :tiphat:


----------



## Pugg

​
*Verdi: Don Carlo*
Five-act version in Italian

_Carlo Bergonzi_ (Don Carlo), _Renata Tebaldi_ (Elisabetta), Nicolai Ghiaurov (Filippo II), Dietrich Fischer-Dieskau (Rodrigo), _Grace Bumbry_ (Eboli), Martti Talvela (Il Grande Inquisitore)

Orchestra and Chorus of the Royal Opera House, Covent Garden, _Sir Georg Solti_

Studio recording, 1965. A strong addition to DECCA Originals, Solti's long-admired recording of Don Carlo is remastered at 96/24



> "A five-Act version of Verdi's opera, in the standard Italian translation, conducted with energy and boasting superior soloists. Carlo Bergonzi is especially fine in the title role." BBC Music Magazine, January 2009 ****
> 
> "[Tebaldi] gives a magnificent account of Tu che la vanita. Bumbry and Bergonzi both sing splendidly, and after some rather gritty singing early on Fischer-Dieskau rises fittingly to Rodrigo's great death-scene. The recording is one of Decca's best" Penguin Guide, 2010 edition ***


----------



## Easy Goer

Beethoven - String Quartets Opus 127 & 131. The Cleveland Quartet.


----------



## hpowders

These two great performances of the Shostakovich Symphonies No.'s 8 and 4 are currently the stars of the hpowders household.


----------



## brotagonist

Usually, I keep track of the discs of a set I've played, so that I'm not compelled to listen to the entire set at once (unless I want to, which happens quite a lot, too, given the great music we listen to here), but today it's just laziness. I want to hear music and not think about what to put on.









Schoenberg 5 Pieces for Orchestra, 6 Songs, Erwartung (disc 2)
Dohnányi conducting both Cleveland and Wien


----------



## johnnysc

Liszt - Sonata in B minor

Shura Cherkassky


----------



## jim prideaux

was listening to Prokofiev Violin Concertos performed by Mordokovitch/Jarvi and the SNO on my I pod while doing some work (at work!)and I ended up listening to the 2nd over and over-primarily because I suddenly realised how glorious a work it is and also because somehow it reminded me of something and then I realised....the music from the great 'Fargo'.....however as usual with these things I cannot explain why!


----------



## elgar's ghost

Penultimate Brahms instalment tonight.

_Ein deutsches Requiem_ for soloists, choir and orchestra op.45 (1868), 21 Hungarian Dances for piano and piano duet WoO1 - orchestral versions from a variety of sources (orig. 1869), Symphony no.1 in C-minor op.68 (1855-76) and Symphony no.2 in D op.73 (1877):


----------



## Badinerie

Samuel Barber.. Piano Concerto Op 38. Scorching hot! '64 lp


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

F. J. Haydn - Missa in Tempore Belli - Paukenmesse, Hob. XXII: 9 in C Major; Salva Regina, Hob. XXIIIb: 2 in G minor (Bruno Weil; Ann Monoyios, Monica Groop, Harry van der Kamp, Geoffrey Lancaster; Tölzer Knabenchor; Tafelmusik).









Listening to the 2nd disc in this excellent set. The 'Mass in Time of War' delivers, as expected, and the Salva Regina in G minor, written in 1771, is a pretty 'dark' and expressive work that fits well into the general 'Sturm und Drang' phase and is definitely worthy of being heard. I especially like one expressive part, where the choir sings very quietly amidst a general 'darkened' atmosphere. The work is reminiscent of Haydn's Stabat Mater, but is shorter, with a more chamber music-like instrumentation.


----------



## Haydn man

A first listen to a recent purchase


----------



## Blancrocher

Mondonville: Sonata in B Flat Major / Pieces de Clavecin avec Voix et Violon Opus 5 (Perillo/Weiss/Reiter)


----------



## Cheyenne

Dvorak's Terzetto in C Major by the Scharoun Ensemble. I haven't heard much of any Dvorak, decided to try some recommendations _Chamber Music: A Listener's Guide _


----------



## Eramirez156

A cold and rainy day here in Chicago, need some music to lift the gloom of the day;

CD 30 from the _Decca Sound Mono Years 1944-56_

*Symphony No. 9 in D minor, Op. 125
Ludwig van Beethoven*









*Hilde Güden
Sieglinde Wagner
Anton Dermota
Ludwig Weber

Wiener Singverein
Wiener Philharmoniker

Erich Kleiber*

_Decca LXT 2725-6
Recorded 1-5 June 1952_


----------



## KenOC

Shostakovich String Quartet No. 9 in E-flat major, Alexander String Quartet. Not one I listen to often, but it's sure good!


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

Cheyenne said:


> Dvorak's Terzetto in C Major by the Scharoun Ensemble. I haven't heard much of any Dvorak, decided to try some recommendations _Chamber Music: A Listener's Guide _


Dvorak's symphonies definitely count as some of his best work - try the 4th, 5th, 7th or 9th .


----------



## DavidA

Beethoven Piano concerto 4

Clara Haskil / Friscay

Amazing playing.


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Vasks

badinerie said:


> samuel barber.. Piano concerto op 38. Scorching hot! '64 lp


yes!! It sizzles!!!! But the picture says yours is in "Mono". I have the full blown Stereo Columbia LP


----------



## Polyphemus

Contrasts :-

























Litton and Kempf really do Gershwin justice


----------



## ShropshireMoose

Liszt: Dante Sonata/Funerailles
Chopin-Liszt: Six Chants Polonais Claudio Arrau

Wonderful Liszt playing from Claudio Arrau. He was one of the greatest exponents of Liszt's solo piano works (I say this as I find the Concertos on this set with the LSO and Colin Davis oddly stodgy and dull, the other six discs of solo stuff are superb), and most of the performances enshrined herein are as good as one could wish for. The Chants Polonais, Liszt's transcriptions of six of Chopin's songs are most beautifully played, whilst the Dante Sonata has all the fire and virtuosity you could wish for (I have a superb live recording of Arrau doing this and the B Minor Sonata when he was 79, I've never heard better), Funerailles too rises to a superb and heartbreaking climax. I note that you can now buy all these on a bargain 6 CD box on Decca, even discounting those rather dull recordings of the Concertos 'tis still well worth it!!


----------



## Mahlerian

Schoenberg: Three Piano Pieces (1894), Three Piano Pieces Op. 11, Six Little Piano Pieces Op. 19, Five Piano Pieces Op. 23, Suite Op. 25, Two Piano Pieces Op. 33a and 33b, various fragments
Pi-hsien Chen









This is a truly complete collection of Schoenberg's output for piano, not only including the very early and quite Brahmsian piano pieces of 1894, but also *17* unfinished fragments from every stage of Schoenberg's career, some of which sound like tantalizing hints of more that could have been, and others of which he probably wisely abandoned.

On top of that, the performances of the more familiar published works are excellent, capturing every nuance of dynamics and phrasing even in the composer's trickiest pieces.


----------



## nbergeron

It's always amazing how Bach managed to convey so much bound by such strict rules of composition. Although I'm afraid I too often talk about what I'm listening to in superlative terms, there's nothing to say about this cantata but 'sublime'.


----------



## deprofundis

For now, im lisening to Gesualdo Sacrae Cantiones liber secundus vocal consort berlin led by conductor James Wood.Ockay i confess im one of the rare person to like Gesualdo sacred music for 5 voices liber 1 and 7 voices liber 2 more than tenebrae responsoria and his madrigals but my opinion may change eventually.If i recalled Stravinsky was impress by his sacred works too???


----------



## breakup




----------



## pmsummer

VIOLIN AND ORCHESTRA
*Morton Feldman*
Carolin Widmann - violin
Frankfurt Radio Symphony Orchestra 
Emilio Pomàrico - conductor

_ECM New Series_


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Ligeti, Melodien*


----------



## AClockworkOrange

Right now I am soaking in *Leopold Stokowski' Symphonic Syntheses of Wagner, performed by José Serebrier & the Bournemouth Symphony Orchestra*. The performances and quality of the recordings are each excellent. Stokowski's thinning out the Brass a little allows other details to emerge which is quite interesting.

This collection as a whole is incredibly powerful. There aren't any weak links. It is a refreshingly different way to listen to Wagner. Stokowski did a fantastic job arranging these pieces and Serebrier with the Bournemouth SO brought the music to life with great aplomb.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Earlier tonight I listened again to my favorite Vivaldi album, cello sonatas with Anner Bylsma and now a first hearing of romantic cello sonatas by Lalo, Magnard & Ravels violin sonata on cello. Valentin Radutiu playing with Per Rundberg on Haenssler classics. Cello is good


----------



## TurnaboutVox

*Stravinsky
Symphony of Psalms
Symphony in Three Movements
Symphonies of Wind Instruments*
Berliner Philharmoniker, Pierre Boulez, Rundfunkchor Berlin

*Stravinsky - Songs
Pastorale
Two Poems by Konstantin Bal'mont
Three Japanese Lyrics
Three Songs (Recollections of my Childhood)
Four Songs
Mavra - Opera Buffa In 1 Act
Song of Parasha "Droog moi mily"*
Phyllis Bryn-Julson, Ensemble Intercontemporain, Pierre Boulez
*
Two Poems by Paul Verlaine
Pribaoutki (Four Songs)
Elegy for John F. Kennedy - When a just man dies*
John Shirley-Quirk, Ensemble Intercontemporain, Pierre Boulez

*
Four Cat's Cradle Songs
Three Songs from William Shakespeare
Spanisches Liederbuch, Hugo Wolf arr. Igor Stravinsky*
Ann Murray, Ensemble Intercontemporain, Pierre Boulez

*In memoriam Dylan Thomas
Do not go gentle into that good night*
Robert Tear, Ensemble Intercontemporain, Pierre Boulez
[Deutsche Grammophon, 2010]

This disc of Stravinsky songs was a revelation to me.


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1985 - '90.


----------



## D Smith

Mendelssohn here tonight: the Piano Sextet and Quartet performed by the Bartholdy Piano Quartet and friends. Some really excellent playing. The Sextet is one of my favourite Mendelssohn pieces. Recommended.


----------



## Eva Yojimbo

Disc 2:







Currently: Allegro finale of the Trio in E-flat for 2 violins & b.c.


----------



## Blancrocher

George Benjamin - A Mind of Winter (Penelope Walmsley-Clark/London Sinfonietta)


----------



## deprofundis

*William Byrd* complete Fantasia for harpiscord Ockay i have a statement to make William Byrd was a precursor of Bach Genious we can see this in William Byrd complete fantasia for harpiscord, i have the naxos version and i lisen to some Bach and i was like woaw!! Sir William Byrd anticipated j-S
Bach in his harpiscord works, same level of genious, so mister Byrd was avant-garde since Bach did ain't came until later, do you find my observation adequat or futile, i know my post dosen get any comments or whatever i most had offended people on talk classical about Mozart or something , well forgive me if i did , i dont do it on purpose, sometime i do good paralel between music and other time im into potatos sac...let hope my post here are not futile and interresting enought, im a serious classical geek, but i do have preffence and thus said im more knowledge thanks to you guys about renaissance and some medieval stuff,
but im not a rookie anymore, i know fairly classical but i dont know mutch about baroque except Bach but his easy lisening.


----------



## Jeffrey Smith

deprofundis said:


> *William Byrd* complete Fantasia for harpiscord Ockay i have a statement to make William Byrd was a precursor of Bach Genious we can see this in William Byrd complete fantasia for harpiscord, i have the naxos version and i lisen to some Bach and i was like woaw!! Sir William Byrd anticipated j-S
> Bach in his harpiscord works, same level of genious, so mister Byrd was avant-garde since Bach did ain't came until later, do you find my observation adequat or futile, i know my post dosen get any comments or whatever i most had offended people on talk classical about Mozart or something , well forgive me if i did , i dont do it on purpose, sometime i do good paralel between music and other time im into potatos sac...let hope my post here are not futile and interresting enought, im a serious classical geek, but i do have preffence and thus said im more knowledge thanks to you guys about renaissance and some medieval stuff,
> but im not a rookie anymore, i know fairly classical but i dont know mutch about baroque except Bach but his easy lisening.


It sounds like you need to get Davitt Moroney's complete set of Byrd's keyboard works (on Hyperion).


----------



## senza sordino

Prokofiev Symphonies 2&1, Sinfonietta and Autumn Sketches
View attachment 80987

Prokofiev Violin Sonatas and five melodies 
View attachment 80988

Prokofiev Symphonies 3&7
View attachment 80989


----------



## Jeffrey Smith

hpowders said:


> View attachment 80973
> View attachment 80974
> 
> 
> These two great performances of the Shostakovich Symphonies No.'s 8 and 4 are currently the stars of the hpowders household.


Raiskin was a first rate performance, but my heart remains with Gergiev/Philips and Kondrashin/Melodiya for the Fourth

And just a hint: The Slava/LSO 11th Symphony is even better than their 8th.


----------



## Blancrocher

Elliott Carter - 3 Poems of Robert Frost (Patrick Mason/Speculum Musicae)


----------



## Jeffrey Smith

My own ears are being regaled with the duo CDs of this recording









Since this is the Sony budget box release I am listening to, there are no liner notes to explain why Katsaris included two versions of Op. 71/3 and three versions of Op. 72/2 (Marche Funebre in c minor) by different editors.


----------



## johnnysc

Palestrina: Missa Papae Marcelli

Roger Wagner Chorale


----------



## Pugg

​*Elgar; Enigma variations 
V.P Sir George Solti *


----------



## Pugg

Badinerie said:


> Samuel Barber.. Piano Concerto Op 38. Scorching hot! '64 lp


Making us jealous of the vinyl, I get it now :tiphat:


----------



## brotagonist

It has been a long time coming (as are many things)...









Brahms Symphony 1
Bernstein/Wiener Philharmoniker

I never hear this version being mentioned. All of the movements of the First Symphony are considerably slower than the same movements on the Klemperer set. The movements of the other symphonies vary, but most are also slower than Klemperer. I don't have a problem with that: it gives me more time to take it in  Seriously, this is beautifully recorded and performed and it sounds marvellous :tiphat:


----------



## GreenMamba

An evening with Tony V.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Beethoven*iano Concerto No. 3 in C minor, Op. 37
*Mozart:* Piano Concerto No. 24 in C minor, K491

Yevgeny Sudbin (piano)

Minnesota Orchestra, Osmo Vänskä


----------



## hombre777

Haydn Piano Sonata No. 6 in C,


----------



## Pugg

JS Bach: "Violin Concerto No. 2 in E major BWV.1042"
[Soloist] Isaac Stern (Vn), the New York Philharmonic (February 16, 1966 New York, Philharmonic Hall)
JS Bach: "Concerto in C minor BWV.1060R for violin and oboe"
[Soloist] Isaac Stern (Vn), Harold Gomberg (Ob), the New York Philharmonic
(February 7, 1966 New York, Philharmonic Hall)
Vivaldi: "Piccolo Concerto in C major RV.443"
[Soloist] William Heim (piccolo), the New York Philharmonic (December 15, 1958 New York, St. George Hotel)
JS Bach: "Piano Concerto No. 1 in D minor BWV.1052"
[Soloist] Glenn Gould (P), Columbia Symphony Orchestra (April 1957 New York, Columbia 30 Avenue studio)


----------



## PeteW

Is there better music to wake up to than Vaughan Williams Rhapsody on a Theme of Thomas Tallis?

R3 then immediately have excelled themselves with Bach Prelude & Fugue No5 (Angela Hewitt).

So, the world isn't all bad.


----------



## Badinerie

They excel themselves on a daily basis in my opinion!  but yes...they are Wow! Hilary Hahn, Bifu by Somei Satoh. sublime!


----------



## Pugg

​
*Brahms* Double Concerto for Violin & Cello in A minor, Op. 102
_Renaud Capuçon (violin) & Gautier Capuçon_ (cello)
Gustav Mahler Jugendorchester, Myung-Whun Chung

Clarinet Quintet in B minor, Op. 115
Paul Meyer (clarinet), Renaud Capuçon (violin), Aki Saulière (violin), Gautier Capuçon (cello) & Béatrice Muthelet (viola)


----------



## Badinerie

Malcolm Arnold. Love this LP. Conducted by the man himself.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Haydn: The Creation*
(sung in German)

*Lucia Popp*, Werner Hollweg, Kurt Moll, Helena Dose & Benjamin Luxon

Royal Philharmonic Orchestra, _Antal Dorati_:tiphat:



> "The soloists might be 'heavyweight' in more senses than one (some of the recits are 'Old Testament' in their portentousness), but Dorati's joy in Haydn's inventiveness is contagious, and the operatic immediacy secures some minor miracles from the RPO." BBC Music Magazine, October 2009 ****


----------



## EDaddy

http://postimage.org/

Berlioz: Requiem, Op. 5
Charles Münch: Boston Symphony Orchestra

Uh... _essential?_

Yes. I do believe so. :tiphat:


----------



## Tsaraslondon

My favourite recording of Verdi's *Il Trovatore* after Karajan I. Giulini's pacing can be a bit slow, and he misses something of Karajan's thrilling drive, but he brings out wonderful details in the orchestra, helped by digital 1984 sound. That said, I do miss Karajan's rhythmic bounce and vigour.

Giulini has an excellent cast too. The Leonora is Rosalind Plowright in the one truly satisfying recording of her career, her darkly plangent voice reminiscent of Callas, if lacking Callas's burning intensity and verbal acuity. Domingo is a Manrico both lyrical and heroic. OK, maybe the (unwritten) top Cs are a bit of a strain, but, then, he didn't really need to be singing them anyway. His _Ah si ben mio_ is a model of style and grace. Zancanaro and Nesterenko are both excellent, but what puts the seal on this performance is the imaginative casting of Brigitte Fassbaender as Azucena, who sings the text with a Lieder singer's attention to detail, though not lacking in power when required.


----------



## kartikeys

Pugg said:


> ​*Elgar; Enigma variations
> V.P Sir George Solti *


I have enjoyed Mr. Solti's work.


----------



## schigolch




----------



## Guest

Today I feel so moneysupermarket!

Bruckner
Symphony no 3

Kolner Rundfunk Sinfonie Orchester / Wand.


----------



## Badinerie

The Missus is out with the Dogs so I'm playing an lp nice and loud which I usually have to play listen through the Headphones. The cover is gatefold with with six large pages of text and pictures. The CD version isnt!  The music in any format is wonderful!


----------



## Pugg

​*Brahms* : Piano concert no 2


----------



## Pugg

schigolch said:


>


I just read that Denise Duval past away recently, January 27 Th



> Denise Duval, the elegant French soprano who inspired some of Francis Poulenc's finest writing for the female voice (including the shattering monodrama La voix humaine, of which she gave the first performances) has died aged 94.


Source Presto site .


----------



## Vronsky

*Lutosławski: Symphonies 1-4*










Witold Lutosławski: Symphonies 1-4 (2CDs)
Esa-Pekka Salonen *·* Los Angeles Philharmonic


----------



## Fugue Meister

Verklärte Nacht... It's pouring rain this morning thought it would be a good choice. 

I may have to cycle through Schoenberg's quartets today as well.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Badinerie said:


> The Missus is out with the Dogs so I'm playing an lp nice and loud which I usually have to play listen through the Headphones. The cover is gatefold with with six large pages of text and pictures. The CD version isnt!  The music in any format is wonderful!


I LOVE this disc. I also have the companion one she did with orchestra, but this is my favourite of the two.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Verdi & Puccini: Operatic Arias* dame Kiri te Kanwas

Puccini:
O mio babbino caro (from Gianni Schicchi)
Quando me'n vo (from La Bohème)
Chi il bel sogno di Doretta (from La Rondine)
Se come voi piccina io fossi (from Le Villi)
Un bel di vedremo (from Madama Butterfly)
In quelle trine morbide (from Manon Lescaut)
Vissi d'arte (from Tosca)

Verdi:	
Tu che le vanità (from Don Carlo)
D'amor sull'ali rosee (from Il Trovatore)
È strano! è strano!...Ah! fors è lui (from La traviata)
È strano! è strano!...Ah! fors è lui...Sempre libera (from La Traviata)

Kiri Te Kanawa (soprano)

London Philharmonic Orchestra, Sir John Pritchard


----------



## ShropshireMoose

Beethoven: Piano Sonata in D, Op.10 No.3
Dvorak: Theme and Variations
Martinu: Fantasy and Toccata Rudolf Firkusny

Rudolf Firkusny recorded off the radio, a recital given at St. John's, Smiths Square, London on the 28th October, 1985. He takes the first movement of the Beethoven at a tremendous pace, then gives one of the most beautiful, heartwrending performances of the slow movement that I've ever heard. The Dvorak work is one of the more substantial solo piano pieces that he wrote, just over 12 minutes long, and deserving to be played more often. The more I listen to Dvorak, the more I feel that his music is about the most lovable ever written. I've never heard anything by him that I didn't like. The Martinu Fantasy and Toccata is a tremendous work written for, and dedicated to Firkusny and here, over forty years after he gave the first performance, he plays the work as to the manner born. A great recital.


----------



## pmsummer

Badinerie said:


> The Missus is out with the Dogs so I'm playing an lp nice and loud which I usually have to play listen through the Headphones. The cover is gatefold with with six large pages of text and pictures. The CD version isnt!  The music in any format is wonderful!


That wonderful disc (CD) is on my 'Play when the Missus is Away' list as well.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Badinerie said:


> The Missus is out with the Dogs so I'm playing an lp nice and loud which I usually have to play listen through the Headphones. The cover is gatefold with with six large pages of text and pictures. The CD version isnt!  The music in any format is wonderful!


Double likes here. This deserves a reissue with song texts and translations - I can't think of another album which devotes its entire contents to stand-alone Weill songs (i.e. songs not taken from any of his stage works).


----------



## Badinerie

Glad to see its well appreciated! :tiphat:

Meanwhile Ive moved on to some more Samuel Barber.


----------



## Blancrocher

Rameau: Piano Music (Marcelle Meyer)


----------



## Vasks

*Myslivecek - Overture to "Il Demetrio" (Gaigg/cpo)
W.A. Mozart - Serenade [No. 9] in D, K.320 "Posthorn" (Harnoncourt/Teldec)*


----------



## Jeff W

*In which Jeff listens to some favorites at work and at home*

Good morning TC from cold and rainy Albany! Going to make this quick as there are chores to do still...









Started with Nikolai Rimsky-Korsakov's Scheherazade and Alexander Borodin's Symphony No. 2. Kirill Kondrashin conducted the Concertgebouw Orchestra.









W. A. Mozart and the Piano Concertos No. 24 through 27. Geza Anda playing piano and conducting the Camerata Academica des Salzburger Mozarteums.









Tchaikovsky's Symphonies No. 4, 5 & 6 with Evgeny Mravinsky conducting the Leningrad Philharmonic Orchestra. Mine has a different cover but I cannot be bothered to find it right now.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Brahms - the last chunk.

Violin Concerto in D op.77 (1878), _Alt-Rhapsodie_ for contralto, male chorus and orchestra op.53 [Text: Goethe] (1869), _Schicksalslied_ for mixed chorus and orchestra op.54 [Text: Hölderlin] (1868-71), _Gesang der Parzen_ for mixed choir and orchestra op.89 [text: Goethe] (1882), _Nänie_ for mixed choir and orchestra op.82 [text: Schiller] (1881), Concerto in A-minor for Violin and Cello op.102 (1887), Symphony no.3 in F op.90 (1883) and Symphony no.4 in E-minor op.98 (1885).


----------



## Pugg

​
* Joachim Raff (1822-1882)Sacred works *

Suanna Andersson, Henrik Schaefer

Te Deum WoO. 16; De Profundis WoO. 141; Pater Noster WoO. 32; Ave Maria WoO. 33; 4 Marianische Antophonen WoO. 27

Suanna Andersson, Stockholm Singers, Karlstads Chamber Choir, Göteborg Opera Orchestra, Henrik Schaefer


----------



## Pugg

​*Dame Joan Sutherland* and Luciano Pavarotti
Duets from various opera's :tiphat:


----------



## Pugg

​
*Meyerbeer: Dinorah
*
Deborah Cook (Dinorah), Christian de Plessis (Hoël), Alexander Oliver (Corentin), Della Jones (Le chevrier), Marilyn Hill Smith (Goatgirl), Roderick Earle (Un chasseur ), Ian Caley (Un faucheur)

Philharmonia Orchestra, Geoffrey Mitchell Choir, James Judd


----------



## johnnysc

Dvorak - Legends, Notturno, Miniatures, Prague Waltzes

Budapest Festival Orchestra/Ivan Fischer


----------



## Manxfeeder

Pugg said:


> * Joachim Raff (1822-1882)Sacred works *
> 
> Suanna Andersson, Henrik Schaefer
> 
> Te Deum WoO. 16; De Profundis WoO. 141; Pater Noster WoO. 32; Ave Maria WoO. 33; 4 Marianische Antophonen WoO. 27
> r​




I was unaware of this. Apparently this is so obscure, it isn't on Spotify, and I can only find one clip on YouTube. I'm listening to the Salve Regina.

Do you have any thoughts on his sacred music?​


----------



## Reichstag aus LICHT

Badinerie said:


> Glad to see its well appreciated! :tiphat:
> 
> Meanwhile Ive moved on to some more Samuel Barber.


Love the cover art! Looks like a still from a production of Birtwistle's _Punch and Judy_ directed by Achim Freyer.


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1974.


----------



## Morimur




----------



## jim prideaux

Brahms 2nd Symphony performed by Wand and the NDR Sinfonie orchester (again!)

'a revelation'


----------



## elgar's ghost

This evening - various chamber works by Reger part one (1890-1903):

Violin Sonata no.1 in D-minor op.1 (1890), Cello Sonata no.1 in F-minor op.5 (1892), Cello Sonata no.2 in G-minor op.28 (1898), Violin Sonata no.3 in A op.41 (1899), Romanze and Petite Caprice for Violin & Piano WoO II/10 and II/11 (1901), Caprice for Cello & Piano WoO II/15 (1901), Clarinet Sonata no.1 in A-flat op.49 no.1 (1900), Clarinet Sonata no.2 in F-sharp minor op.49 no.2 (1900) and Piano Quintet no.2 in C-minor op.64 (1903):


----------



## Kivimees

*The Copland Collection*

With the recent 'Favorite' (note US spelling) American Composer' thread combined with the television news full of people trying to become president, this 3 CD set seems appropriate:


----------



## Morimur




----------



## hpowders

Kivimees said:


> With the recent 'Favorite' (note US spelling) American Composer' thread combined with the television news full of people trying to become president, this 3 CD set seems appropriate:
> 
> View attachment 81007


A treasure trove of great music!!!


----------



## ShropshireMoose

Richard Strauss: Oboe Concerto Leon Goossens/Philharmonia Orchestra/Alceo Galliera
Cimarosa arr. Benjamin: Concerto for Oboe and Strings Leon Goossens/Royal Liverpool Philharmonic Orchestra/Sir Malcolm Sargent
Scarlatti arr. Bryan: Concerto No.1 in G for Oboe and Strings Leon Goossens/Philharmonia String Orchestra/Walter Susskind

Magnard: Symphony No.3, Op.11
Lalo: Scherzo for Orchestra L'Orchestra de la Suisse Romande/Ernest Ansermet

Two lovely LPs. Leon Goossens gives beautiful performances of the three concertos on his disc. The Richard Strauss Concerto is a truly wonderful work, never better played than here. The Cimarosa work was arranged by Arthur Benjamin from keyboard works, as was the Scarlatti by Gordon Bryan. They both sound as though the composers had written them for oboe and once again Goossens' playing is exemplary.
The Magnard 3rd Symphony is a smashing work and never, I imagine had more enthusiastic advocacy than that offered here by Ansermet and his orchestra, the Lalo Scherzo makes a nice encore. What wonderful music. Yay!


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1968 - '77.


----------



## Dawood

Been over at the 'Opera listening to' thread and I'd thought I'd come over here for something a little different: specifically a Haydn / Gluck sandwich!









This is Haydn as a beast! The faster movements literally growl with energy. The first layer (Symphony no.39) precedes the filling that is Gluck's ballet: Don Juan. Apparently this was the first ballet to avoid using pre-existing forms (such as the lindy hop, I guess) and having the dancers express themselves with their bodies. The Gluck ballet is a fairly bouncy affair but nothing that memorable I would say. It's no Gluck opera that's for sure. In fact, it's best bit is the finale when Gluck suddenly quotes the masterful 'descent into the underworld theme' from his opera Orphee et Eurydice - which the players tear through with demonic gusto (apparently the ballet did in fact come first which makes the sudden burst into strange brilliance all the more well, strangely brilliant I guess).

After that, Haydn is rendered limp and meaningless. Just kidding, there's Symphony 49 with its deep, thoughtful passage of time and Symphony no.1 which Haydn composed when he was 5.

(I jest)


----------



## DavidA

Bruckner Symphony 7 BPO / Karajan (1971)


----------



## bz3

Beethoven Symphony 8 - Immerseel. A pleasant masterwork.


----------



## omega

*Bruckner*
_Symphony No.6_
Wolfgang Sawallisch | Bayerisches Staatsorchester


----------



## starthrower




----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1988 - '90. Essential.


----------



## deprofundis

Im gonna be lisening to Carmina Burana the medieval work conduct by michael posch and oni wytar ensemble if i recalled.
I had fews lisen and did not like it, perhaps i was expecting something close to carl orff Carmina Burana, so maybe on more time 
and i will dig it or if not i will lisen to Orff version.


----------



## ShropshireMoose

Mozart: Piano Concerto No.22 in E-flat, K.482 Jose Iturbi/Colonne Concerts Orchestra

J.S.Bach: Concerto for Two Harpsichords in C Minor Lionel Salter/Charles Spinks/London Baroque Orchestra/Karl Haas
C.P.E.Bach: Double Concerto in E-flat George Malcolm (harpsichord)/Lionel Salter (fortepiano)/London Baroque Orchestra/Karl Haas

Dohnanyi: Suite in F-sharp Minor, Op.19
Rossini-Respighi arr. Sargent: "La Boutique Fantasque" Concert Suite Royal Philharmonic Orchestra/Sir Malcolm Sargent

Three more great records. Iturbi was a very fine player of Mozart, he plays his own cadenzas on this record, based on the ones by Hummel, and very enjoyable they are too, as indeed is the whole performance. Likewise the two double concertos on this record from the early 1950s by Karl Haas and his orchestra. This still plays marvellously well, despite being over 60 years old. Spirited and enthusiastic renderings from all concerned make for a very enjoyable listen. Then a complete contrast. I love the Dohnanyi Suite, superbly orchestrated and many memorable tunes and this is a cracking performance by Sargent and the RPO. Sir Malcolm's Concert Suite from "La Boutique Fantasque" is a real winner too. The Sargent record has been reissued on CD, but, to my knowledge neither of the others have, hence my still playing LPs, and loving 'em!


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Also tonight I heard some cello sonatas. Alisa Weilerstein & Inon Barnatan playing Rachmaninov & Chopin. Now is playing Beethoven, recommended on this site with Susanna Ogata & Ian Watson. Also I've prepared my subject "Listening skills" for highschoolstudents. They get to hear chamber music tomorrow and focusing on different instruments (Mozart, Grieg, Elgar, Poulenc, Bartok, Tower & Mackey if time).


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1992, 1998 - '04.


----------



## johnnysc

Brahms - Violin Concerto

Itzhak Perlman

Chicago Symphony/Giulini


----------



## AClockworkOrange

*Arnold Bax - Symphonies 1 & 7 on Lyrita*








*Symphony No.1: Myer Fredman & the London Philharmonic Orchestra

Symphony No.7: Raymond Leppard & the London Philharmonic Orchestra*

Two ravishing performances of Symphonies by one of my favourite British Composers - Arnold Bax.


----------



## pmsummer

VARIATIONS FOR WINDS, STRINGS AND KEYBOARDS
*Steve Reich*
SHAKER LOOPS
*John Adams*
San Francisco Symphony
Edo de Waart - conductor

_Philips_


----------



## bejart

Jan Vanhal (1739-1813): Sinfonia in D Major, Bryan D7

Riyoko Matsui conducting the Haydn Sinfonietta Tokyo


----------



## atsizat

Tartini D56 Adagio


----------



## D Smith

Mahler: Symphony No. 4. Levine/CSO, Judith Blegen. A fine recording. Levin really emphasis the shifts in tempo and dynamics. Blegen is lovely. The one thing I don't care for in this recording is how close it sounds, as if you were standing on the podium rather than in the concert hall.


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

Antonin Dvorak - Symphony No. 6 in D Major, Op. 60; In Nature's Realm, Op. 91 (Libor Pesek; Czech Philharmonic Orchestra).









Excellent music and very fine conducting, imo. I really like the dynamics and how well the winds stand out. Now I'm only missing Dvorak's 4th, which will soon arrive .

F. J. Haydn - The Seasons (Bruno Weil; Sibylla Rubens, Jan Kobow, Hanno Müller-Brachmann; Tölzer Knabenchor, Gerhard Schmidt-Gaden; Capella Coloniensis).









I really like all the renditions I have of this awesome work. Weil's The Seasons is spirited, elegant, and yet packs a powerful punch when needed. Definitely a strong rendition. Imo, this work is still pretty underrated.


----------



## Blancrocher

Thomas Adès, "The Four Quarters," for string quartet (Doric SQ; Aldeburgh Festival, 2015)


----------



## starthrower

Messiaen/Boulez


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Bruckner, Symphony No. 7*


----------



## Guest

This is Sokolov's newest release. I started with the "Hammerklavier" today. The first movement is rather slow and curiously underplayed, the Scherzo is adequate, but oh my...the Adagio is simply transcendental (at at nearly 22 minutes, rather slow), and the concluding Fugue is very powerful and articulate. More to follow.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Well I know what I'll be doing for a _while _now, studying this entire discography set, everything I can hear:


----------



## Pugg

​
*Chopin*: Polonaise No.7, Impromptu No.3, Mazurka No.39


----------



## Pugg

Manxfeeder said:


> I was unaware of this. Apparently this is so obscure, it isn't on Spotify, and I can only find one clip on YouTube. I'm listening to the Salve Regina.
> 
> Do you have any thoughts on his sacred music?


I have listen to it twice and really ,really like it, but to be honest just started his sacred works :tiphat:


----------



## Kevin Pearson

Listening to another one of my recent used CD store finds. David Diamond has grown to become one of my favorite American composers. For some reason this recording was not in my collection yet and I found it used for only $6.00. What a steal! This has some wonderful material on it. I'm not a huge fan of choral work but I have to admit I really enjoyed listening to "This Sacred Ground" composed in 1962. The opening "Suite from TOM" (1936) is really very American sounding. Similar to Copeland and in a more Romantic vein. The 8th Symphony (1958-1960) is one of Diamond's more modern works and dark and dissonant. So this discs spans a number of years in Diamond's work. All are enjoyable and either fun to listen to or interesting.

Oh and I have the Delos version not this rel-release of it on Naxos. Same recording just different cover.










Kevin


----------



## Pugg

D Smith said:


> Mahler: Symphony No. 4. Levine/CSO, Judith Blegen. A fine recording. Levin really emphasis the shifts in tempo and dynamics. Blegen is lovely. The one thing I don't care for in this recording is how close it sounds, as if you were standing on the podium rather than in the concert hall.


For some reason I always forget this cycle.
I do like the 3 also :tiphat:


----------



## Pugg

​*Bruch ; Violin concerto
Kyung Wha Chung *


----------



## Kevin Pearson

Pugg said:


> ​*Bruch ; Violin concerto
> Kyung Wha Chung *


Really a brilliant recording!

I'm now listening to a fantastic performance of Korngold's Violin Concerto and Goldmarks Violin Concerto No. 1 with Vera Tsu as the violinist.A $4.00 buy for me at the used book and record store! I think this version could rate a 5 star. At least 4 for sure!










Kevin


----------



## Pugg

Someone mention this work yesterday I believe, (sorry forgot the name)
Found this recording in my second hand shop €4.00

​
*Berlioz: Requiem Berloz*
Luciano Pavarotti (Artist), Hector Berlioz (Composer), James Levine (Conductor), Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra


----------



## elgar's ghost

More Reger chamber works when possible this morning - part two (1903-1908).

String Quartet no.3 in D-minor op.74 (1903-04), String Trio no.1 in A-minor op.77b (1904), Cello Sonata no.3 in F op.78 (1904), Caprice und Kleine Romanze for Cello & Piano op.79e (1904), Solo Violin Sonata no.11 in A-minor op.91 no.7 (1905) and Piano Trio no.2 in E-minor op.102 (1907-08):


----------



## Pugg

​
Zinka Milanov:

Norma ;
Casta Diva 
Mira, O Norma
Mezzo-soprano Vocals - Margaret Harshaw

Il Trovatore
Composed By - Verdi*	
Timor Di Me? D'Amor Sull'ali Rosee 
Miserere 
La Forza Del Destino: Pace, Pace, Mio Dio! 
La Gioconda: Suicidio! 
Cavalleria Rusticana: Voi Lo Sapete	
Un Ballo In Maschera: Teco Io Sto 
La Forza Del Destino: Io Muoio!; Non Imprecare
Baritone Vocals - Leonard WarrenBass Vocals - Nicola MosconaComposed By - Verdi*Tenor Vocals - Jan Peerce

Puccini ;Gianni Schicchi: O Mio Babbino Caro


----------



## Pugg

​
*Bellini: Beatrice di Tenda*

*Dame Joan Sutherland *(Beatrice di Tenda), Josephine Veasey (Agnese), Luciano Pavarotti (Orombello), Cornelius Opthof (Filippo Maria Visconti), Joseph Ward (Anichino/Rizzardo)

London Symphony Orchestra, Ambrosian Opera Chorus, Richard Bonynge

Studio recording, 1967:tiphat:


----------



## jim prideaux

Brahms-Piano Trio no 1 op 8......

performed by Hamelin, Bell and Isserlis at the Verbier Festival (YT)

while doing some 'preparation' at work I had this piece playing and the second theme form the second movement 'stopped me dead in my tracks'-what a remarkably evocative 3/4 minutes of music and from such an early stage in the career of Brahms!

also a reminder that when ever one imagines there might be less and less 'new' music to hear that has this level of impact there will always be works that take your breath away!


----------



## EDaddy

http://postimage.org/

Itzhak Perlman
The Spanish Album

Esta musica es muy feliz!


----------



## Richannes Wrahms




----------



## Pugg

​*L.A Leburn ; Oboe Concerto's *
_Bart Schneemann_


----------



## Blancrocher

Bach: French Suites; Overture in the French Style (Gould)


----------



## Pugg

​
Face à face
_Renaud Capuçon (violin), Gautier Capuçon (cello)
_

19th & 20th century sonatas for violin & cello

Ghys, J:Variations on 'God save the King' Op. 38 (composed with François Servais)

Halvorsenassacaglia for Violin & Cello/Viola (after Handel)

Kodályuo for Violin and Cello, Op. 7

Schulhoffuo for violin & cello

Tanguy:Sonata for violin & cello


----------



## Jeff W

*In which Jeff Rachs out with Rachmaninoff*

Good morning TC from unseasonably warm Albany! Had an all Rachmaninoff night\morning hence the awful pun in the title!









Started with the Piano Concertos No. 1 through 4 and the Rhapsody on a theme of Paganini. Vladimir Ashkenazy played piano and Andre Previn conducted the London Symphony Orchestra. I don't think anyone has ever played Rachmaninoff better than Ashkenazy, except for Rachmaninoff himself. However, these are much better recorded than Rachmaninoff's recordings with the Philadelphia Orchestra.









This one was new for me, the All-Night Vigil (sometimes called the Vespers, and apparently inaccurately too...). Paul Hillier led the Estonian Philharmonic Chamber Choir. Why haven't I listened to this before? This was beautiful!









Finishing out with the Symphonies No. 1 & 2, the Symphonic Dances and 'The Isle of the Dead'. Vladimir Ashkenazy conducting the Concertgebouw Orchestra. I don't think I really need another set of Rachmaninoff Symphony recordings as this one seems perfect to me!


----------



## TurnaboutVox

*Bartók
Piano Concertos 1, 2 and 3
Divertimento; Dance Suite; Hungarian Sketches; Two Pictures*
Pierre Boulez, various soloists and orchestras [DG, box set 2009]


----------



## Pugg

​*Chopin; Piano concert no2/Rondo à la Krakowiak*

_Bella Davidovich
_


----------



## elgar's ghost

Reger chamber works part three (1908-1910).

Twelve Little Pieces (on his own songs from Op. 76) for Violin & Piano Op. 103c (1908 or 09), Clarinet Sonata no.3 in B-flat op.107 (1908-09), String Quartet no.4 in E-flat op.109 (1909), Piano Quartet no.1 in D-minor op.113 (1910) and Cello Sonata no.4 in A-minor (1910):


----------



## calvinpv

TurnaboutVox -- Excellent choice. I'd probably place that Boulez conducts Bartok set amongst my most prized CD's.

Right now, I'm listening to Nono's Quando stanno morendo, Diario polacco No. 2:









edit: Actually, I'd say this cover image perfectly captures the imagination of this work: the spatially wandering voices (that are occasionally interrupted by menacing-sounding electronics) are like lifeless specters floating around some purgatory land to forewarn us of some violent future ahead.


----------



## Pugg

​*Bach; Brandenburg concertos (disc 2)
I Musici *


----------



## Vasks

*Meyerbeer - Overture to "Robert le Diable" (Ang/Naxos)
R. Schumann - Violin Sonata #2 (Beikircher/Arte Nova)
Brahms - Gesang der Parzen (Shaw/Telarc)*


----------



## Cosmos

*Lili Boulanger *- _Faust et Hélène_
Lynn Dawson, soprano
Ann Murray, mezzo-soprano
Bonaventura Bottone, tenore
Jason Howard, baritono
BBC Philharmonic diretta da Yan Pascal Tortelier.





Orchestration is wonderful! I love the colors here.


----------



## johnnysc

Tchaikovsky - Symphony No. 6 'Pathetique'

New York Philharmonic/Bernstein


----------



## Pugg

​*Rossini; Armida
*
*Renée Fleming*/ Bosi/ Fowler/ et al

Daniele Gatti conducting

1993 "Live recording"


----------



## Easy Goer

Einar Englund - Piano Concertos 1 & 2 & Epiniki. Matti Raekallio Piano, Eri Klas & The Tampere Philharmonic Orchestra.


----------



## brotagonist

Following the enthusiasm of another TCiste...

Rued Langgaard Symphony 1
Segerstam/DRSO


----------



## Morimur

I am not a Mahler expert (no, really!) but I think this set is a singular success...


----------



## AClockworkOrange

*A Wagnerian Trilogy*

A trilogy of Wagner today, began with Jose Serebrier & the Bournemouth Symphony Orchestra in divine form performing Leopold Stokowski's Symphonic Syntheses. All incredibly powerful though the Act 3 Synthesis of Parsifal and the Magic Fire Music are personal highlights.







This was followed by Kirsten Flagstad performing the Wesendonck Lieder with Sir Thomas Beecham & the Royal Philharmonic Orchestra and a brief talk on singing Wagner. I'm no singer but find Flagstaff's thoughts interesting and logical regardless.







My listening culminated in Klaus Tennstedt leading not his almighty London Philharmonic but the Berliner Philharmoniker in orchestral pieces from various operas. Tennstedt draws incredible magic from the Berliners.

What might have been had Tennstedt the opportunity to conduct a whole Wagner Opera - or better yet a Ring Cycle? We'll never know but between this collection and a similar collection with the LPO, we get a tantalising preview.


----------



## Mahlerian

Mozart: Così fan tutte
Caballé, Baker, Ganzarolli, Gedda, Cotrubas, van Allan, Orchestra and Chorus of the Royal Opera House, cond. Davis


----------



## johnnysc

Verdi - Ballet Music from the Operas Disc 1

Bournemouth Symphony Orchestra/Jose Serebrier


----------



## brotagonist

Sticking with Langgaard for the moment (YT is like that, but as often it isn't)...

Symphony 10
Dausgaard/DNRSO


----------



## elgar's ghost

My Reger listening is certainly gathering no moss today. Various chamber works part four (1909-15) plus an album of piano miniatures (1904-12).

Prelude & Fugue (Chaconne) for Solo Violin in G-minor op.117 no. 4 (1909-12), Violin Sonata no. 8 in E-minor op.122 (1911), Three Suites for Solo Cello op.131c (1915), Three Suites for Solo Viola op.131d (1915) and _Aus meinem Tagebuch,_ - 35 pieces for solo piano nos. 13-22 and 29-35 op.82 (1904-12):


----------



## Blancrocher

Beethoven: Middle String Quartets (Emerson)


----------



## Headphone Hermit

Stockhausen - Klavierstucke - Aloys Kontarsky









Extract from a Hermit's sitting room (with apologies to the ghost of Ivor Cutler):

- You're not listening to that are you?
- I am, my dear!
- But you're frightening the cat
- He hasn't complained to me. He is free to walk elsewhere if he doesn't want to be here
- But are you enjoying it?
- I am, dearest.
- but how CAN you?
- Well, easy - I just listen and enjoy the way the music works
- But that can't be music - it has no tune. You can't sing along to it
- Well, dear, there are lots of different types of music, not just those you can dance to or sing along with
- But its like a cat walking along a piano. See - it sounds like he's just jumped inside it and chased a mouse
- Oh, sweetheart, if I want that type of conversation, I simply log on to TC. 
- But you can't like it, really?
- I do! I like this. I don't listen to it often, but I DO like it
- Well, you can have it on until I've finished washing up but then you go inside the headphones!
- yes, dear!

Harmony returns to the sitting room ... in one sense if not in another


----------



## mmsbls

Gearing up for our Pre-1700 list.

Byrd: The Great Service









Brumel: Missa Et ecce terrae motus, Missa de beata virgine


----------



## Reichstag aus LICHT

Cosmos said:


> *Lili Boulanger *- _Faust et Hélène_
> 
> BBC Philharmonic diretta da Yan Pascal Tortelier.


Thanks for posting the YouTube link. Boulanger was such a precocious talent, and it's a tragedy that she died so young. I have little doubt that, had she lived longer, she'd be remembered as one of the greatest composers of the 20th century.


----------



## schigolch




----------



## Morimur

Headphone Hermit said:


> Stockhausen - Klavierstucke - Aloys Kontarsky
> 
> View attachment 81050
> 
> 
> Extract from a Hermit's sitting room (with apologies to the ghost of Ivor Cutler):
> 
> - You're not listening to that are you?
> - I am, my dear!
> - But you're frightening the cat
> - He hasn't complained to me. He is free to walk elsewhere if he doesn't want to be here
> - But are you enjoying it?
> - I am, dearest.
> - but how CAN you?
> - Well, easy - I just listen and enjoy the way the music works
> - But that can't be music - it has no tune. You can't sing along to it
> - Well, dear, there are lots of different types of music, not just those you can dance to or sing along with
> - But its like a cat walking along a piano. See - it sounds like he's just jumped inside it and chased a mouse
> - Oh, sweetheart, if I want that type of conversation, I simply log on to TC.
> - But you can't like it, really?
> - I do! I like this. I don't listen to it often, but I DO like it
> - Well, you can have it on until I've finished washing up but then you go inside the headphones!
> - yes, dear!
> 
> Harmony returns to the sitting room ... in one sense if not in another


----------



## Lukecash12

Lotti's _crucifixus_, sung by The 16.


----------



## johnnysc

Elgar - Works For String Orchestra

English String Orchestra/William Boughton


----------



## Sloe

Josef Suk´s second symphony on the radio.
Orchestra: Swedish Radio Symphony Orchestra
Conductor: Daniel Harding


----------



## DavidA

Grieg Piano Concerto

Zimermann / BPO / Jarajan

Unashamed romantic wallow!


----------



## George O

Clavenmusik um Louis XV

works by

Claude-Benigne Balbastre (1729-1799)

Armand-Louis Couperin (1725-1789)

Alan Curtis, harpsichord
Lucy Van Dael, baroque violin

on EMI Reflexe (Germany), from 1976


----------



## Sloe

DavidA said:


> Grieg Piano Concerto
> 
> Zimermann / BPO / Jarajan
> 
> Unashamed romantic wallow!


I was listening to his Norwegian contemporary Johan Svendsen´s second symphony earlier this evening.

Johan Svendsen is popular in Scandinavia but he doesn´t seem to get much love in the rest of the World.


----------



## pmsummer

*Recorded at the 'Church of Our Lady Beneath the Chain at the End of the Bridge'*










CANTIGAS DE SANTA MARIA
_Recorded at the 'Church of Our Lady Beneath the Chain at the End of the Bridge', Prague_
*Hana Blažíkova* - soprano, harp, musical direction 
Barbora Kabátková - soprano, harp, and psaltery
Margit Üebellacker - dulce melos
Martin Novák - percussion

_PHI - Outthere_


----------



## Scififan

I finished listening to the Beethoven Op 18 quartets with no 6 in B flat major. It is a marvellous early work. The first three movements are excellent--particularly the beautiful Adagio and the brilliant scherzo. The finale, " La Melinconia" alternates between a lovely, effective adagio and a rather frantic allegro. Perhaps it is a bit reminiscent of the finale of the Op 135.


----------



## ShropshireMoose

Hollins: Three Concert Overtures/Benediction Nuptiale/A Trumpet Minuet/Allegretto grazioso/Evening Rest/Andante in D/A Song of Sunshine/Maytime Gavotte/Theme with Variations and Fugue Timothy Byram-Wigfield (at the Organ of Caird Hall, Dundee)

Moeran: Three Piano Pieces/On a May Morning/Three Fancies/Two Legends/Theme and Variations/Stalham River/Toccata/Irish Love Song/Summer Valley/The White Mountain/Two Pieces/Bank Holiday Eric Parkin

Alfred Hollins (1865-1942) was a virtuoso organist and a superb composer for his instrument. This particular organ was designed by him and he gave the inaugural recital on it in 1923. He was also in his earlier years a noted perfromer upon the piano, Hans von Bulow thought him "one of the rare true musicians amongst piano virtuosos." Indeed in one evening he performed the Liszt 1st Concerto, Schumann Concerto and Beethoven's "Emperor" Concerto! This is made even more remarkable when one realises that Hollins was blind. This collection of some of his organ works is superbly played on the organ he designed and equally superbly recorded, if you love organ music and have never heard any Hollins then I urge you to buy this disc, it's given me as much pleasure as any other organ discs that I possess and I cannot recommend it highly enough.
Eric Parkin's survey of the complete piano works of E.J.Moeran is another disc that gives a great deal of pleasure. Moeran is a composer still far too little played. I've never heard a live performance of his superb symphony, nor indeed of anything by him. His beautiful cello concerto languishes neglected, I fail totally to understand it. His piano works show influences of Delius and Warlock and are none the worse for that. I played "Summer Valley" and "The White Mountain" in recitals myself a few years ago and very well received they were too. I see there are still some copies of this CD on ebay, well worth the money in my opinion.


----------



## Manxfeeder

Kevin Pearson said:


> Listening to another one of my recent used CD store finds. David Diamond has grown to become one of my favorite American composers.
> Kevin


Two thumbs up! There's something about David Diamond's music which always keeps me interested.


----------



## KenOC

William Schuman's Symphony No. 9 (1968). "The Ninth is subtitled _The Ardeatine Caves _and reflects the composer's thoughts on a visit to that site of a Nazi World War II atrocity." Grim indeed. Seattle Symphony with Gerard Schwarz.


----------



## AClockworkOrange

No pictures to hand as I am posting from my phone (which won't allow me to drag/insert artwork at the moment), presently Arnold Bax's Second and Fifth Symphonies are pouring through my Headphones, being performed by the London Philharmonic Orchestra under Myer Fredman & Raymond Leppard on the wonderful Lyrita Label.

These pieces are incredibly beautiful and performed compellingly so.


----------



## George O

English and Italian Renaissance Madrigals

The Hilliard Ensemble

2-CD set on Virgin Veritas (London), from 1999
originally issued as two separate CDs in 1992 and 1988

5 stars

details:
http://www.allmusic.com/album/english-and-italian-renaissance-madrigals-mw0001373007


----------



## pmsummer

George O said:


> English and Italian Renaissance Madrigals
> 
> The Hilliard Ensemble
> 
> 2-CD set on Virgin Veritas (London), from 1999
> originally issued as two separate CDs in 1992 and 1988
> 
> 5 stars
> 
> details:
> http://www.allmusic.com/album/english-and-italian-renaissance-madrigals-mw0001373007


I don't often see you playing 'miniatures'. Welcome back.


----------



## Cosmos

In a bit of a downer mood and this music isn't helping my spirits

Elgar - Cello Concerto


----------



## D Smith

Villa-Lobos: Sting Quartet No. 9. Cuarteto Latinoamericano. Really a fantastic piece and one which I was happy to see make it on to the TC list. Recommend this entire collection.


----------



## Guest

Another phenomenal SACD from this gifted artist. He plays with astounding intensity without resorting to unmusical pounding. BIS' usual first-class engineering copes well with his huge dynamics. And, per usual, he provides his own amusing and informative notes.










Track details:

Medtner:
Stimmungsbild Op. 1 (Prologue)
Fairy Tale Op. 51/3
Sonata reminiscenza in A minor, Op. 38 No. 1
Skazka (Fairy Tale), Op. 20 No 1 in B flat minor
Skazka (Fairy Tale), Op. 26 No. 1
Canzona matinata in G major, Op. 39 No. 4
Sonata tragica in C minor, Op. 39 No. 5
Rachmaninov:
Prelude Op. 23 No. 4 in D major
Prelude Op. 23 No. 5 in G minor
Prelude Op. 32 No. 5 in G major
Prelude Op. 32 No. 6 in F minor
Prelude Op. 32 No. 12 in G sharp minor
Prelude Op. 32 No. 13 in D flat major


----------



## bejart

Joseph Myslivecek (1737-1781): String Quartet No.2 in G Major

Giancarlo De Lorenzo directing the Ensemble Vox Aurae


----------



## KenOC

Liszt's Sonata in B minor, from Martha Argerich's debut recital. Fireworks indeed!


----------



## Blancrocher

Elliott Carter - Poems of Louis Zukofsky (Lucy Shelton; Charles Neidich)


----------



## KenOC

Johannes Wenceslaus Kalliwoda, Concertino in F for Oboe and Orchestra, Op. 110. Diana Doherty, oboe; Queensland Symphony Orchestra, Werner Andreas Albert cond. A nice disc of those rare things, Romantic-era oboe concertos.


----------



## Jeffrey Smith

Headphone Hermit said:


> Stockhausen - Klavierstucke - Aloys Kontarsky
> 
> View attachment 81050
> 
> 
> Extract from a Hermit's sitting room (with apologies to the ghost of Ivor Cutler):
> 
> - You're not listening to that are you?
> - I am, my dear!
> - But you're frightening the cat
> - He hasn't complained to me. He is free to walk elsewhere if he doesn't want to be here
> - But are you enjoying it?
> - I am, dearest.
> - but how CAN you?
> - Well, easy - I just listen and enjoy the way the music works
> - But that can't be music - it has no tune. You can't sing along to it
> - Well, dear, there are lots of different types of music, not just those you can dance to or sing along with
> - But its like a cat walking along a piano. See - it sounds like he's just jumped inside it and chased a mouse
> - Oh, sweetheart, if I want that type of conversation, I simply log on to TC.
> - But you can't like it, really?
> - I do! I like this. I don't listen to it often, but I DO like it
> - Well, you can have it on until I've finished washing up but then you go inside the headphones!
> - yes, dear!
> 
> Harmony returns to the sitting room ... in one sense if not in another


Perhaps you play Mrs. Hermit that sonata Scarlatti wrote after hearing his cat walk over a keyboard.

But I must join Mrs. Hermit in her opinion. I don't understand the appeal he has for people: I do not like anything I have heard of his, and, taking away the costumed clarinet players prancing across prosceniums and other non musical elements, I hear little that was not being done better by other composers.

I also had the misfortune to run across someone in another forum who seems to think KHS is a member of the Holy Trinity and that everything good in modern music stems from KHS. This rather sharpened my reaction....

My own listening, btw


----------



## pmsummer

Headphone Hermit said:


> Stockhausen - Klavierstucke - Aloys Kontarsky
> 
> View attachment 81050
> 
> 
> Extract from a Hermit's sitting room (with apologies to the ghost of Ivor Cutler):
> 
> - You're not listening to that are you?
> - I am, my dear!
> 
> - Well, you can have it on until I've finished washing up but then you go inside the headphones!
> - yes, dear!
> 
> Harmony returns to the sitting room ... in one sense if not in another


Bravo! Bravo! My life in a nutshell (but with more patience and fewer power tools).


----------



## pmsummer

CANTIGAS DE SANTA MARIS
*Alfonso X El Sabio*
Salah Chraki, Shira Kammen, Mohammed Briouel, Mustapha Amri, 
Camerata Mediterranea
Joel Cohen - director
Abdelkrim Rais Andalusian Orchestra of Fés
Mohammed Briouel - director

_Erato_


----------



## Pugg

​LISZT Concertos 1 & 2 (LSO/Kondrashin)


----------



## GreenMamba

Rouse Symphony no. 1, Zinman/Baltimore


----------



## Pugg

Kontrapunctus said:


> Another phenomenal SACD from this gifted artist. He plays with astounding intensity without resorting to unmusical pounding. BIS' usual first-class engineering copes well with his huge dynamics. And, per usual, he provides his own amusing and informative notes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Track details:
> 
> Medtner:
> Stimmungsbild Op. 1 (Prologue)
> Fairy Tale Op. 51/3
> Sonata reminiscenza in A minor, Op. 38 No. 1
> Skazka (Fairy Tale), Op. 20 No 1 in B flat minor
> Skazka (Fairy Tale), Op. 26 No. 1
> Canzona matinata in G major, Op. 39 No. 4
> Sonata tragica in C minor, Op. 39 No. 5
> Rachmaninov:
> Prelude Op. 23 No. 4 in D major
> Prelude Op. 23 No. 5 in G minor
> Prelude Op. 32 No. 5 in G major
> Prelude Op. 32 No. 6 in F minor
> Prelude Op. 32 No. 12 in G sharp minor
> Prelude Op. 32 No. 13 in D flat major


Not one word wrong there :tiphat:


----------



## Pugg

​_Mozart: famous aria's
Anna Moffo _


----------



## EDaddy

http://postimage.org/

Schubert Symphony No. 5 in B flat D485
Royal Philharmonic Orchestra/Sir Thomas Beecham

A truly monumental performance. Hard to touch.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Berlioz: Te Deum, Op. 22*

_John Aler _(tenor), _Mark Kruczek_ (organ)

Voices of Ascension Chorus and Orchestra, Young Singers of Pennnsylvania, Dennis Keene



> For this performance, which was captured live in this recording, the Voices of Ascension were augmented up to a total of 140 of New York's finest professional singers, probably the largest all-professional chorus that has ever sung this work. Another 140 members of The Young Voices of Pennsylvania sang the children's chorus part. There was an orchestra of over 100 players, including a double number of winds and brass, and four pairs of cymbals and military field drums. Tenor John Aler was the vocal soloist, and Mark Kruczek was at the great Aeolian-Skinner organ at St. John the Divine. Berlioz's requirement of a vast performing space was certainly met on this occasion. The Cathedral Church of St. John the Divine in New York City is the largest Gothic space in the world. It is so vast, in fact, that a fortissimo orchestra or organ chord will reverberate in the cathedral for several seconds, even when the cathedral is packed with thousands and thousands of people, as it was the night of the concert.


----------



## EDaddy

Pugg said:


> ​
> *Berlioz: Te Deum, Op. 22*
> 
> _John Aler _(tenor), _Mark Kruczek_ (organ)
> 
> Voices of Ascension Chorus and Orchestra, Young Singers of Pennnsylvania, Dennis Keene


One would almost wonder if this recording would be too ambient in a space this vast and reflective. Either that, or it's got truly spectacular sonics. Pray do tell!


----------



## Badinerie

Tchaikovsky this morning.


----------



## Pugg

​
* Bach; Arias & Cantates*
_Ian Bostridge , Europa Galante_ 
Fabio Biondi


----------



## Pugg

*Mendelssohn: Elijah, Op. 70*
(sung in English)

_Bryn Terfel, Renée Fleming_, Patricia Bardon, John Mark Ainsley

Orchestra of the Age of Enlightenment, Edinburgh Festival Chorus, Paul Daniel



> "Paul Daniel and Bryn Terfel ensure that this is one of the most dramatic performances of the oratorio on disc. The young conductor, with the advantage of an excellent period instrument orchestra, has looked anew at the score and as a reveals much of the rhythmic and dynamic detail not always present in other performances, at least those available in English. His accomplishment in terms of pacing and balance is also praiseworthy, and he earns further marks for using the trio, quartet and double quartet of soloists Mendelssohn asks for in specific pieces, so as to vary the texture of the music.
> Bryn Terfel simply gives the most exciting and vivid account of the prophet's part yet heard. His range, in terms of vocal register and dynamics, is huge; his expression, mighty and immediate, befits a man of Elijah's temperament.
> As the score demands, anguish, anger and sympathy are there in full measure, displayed in exceptional definition of words, and when this Elijah calls on the Lord for the saving rain, the Almighty could hardly resist such a commanding utterance. Yet there's always the inwardness part of the role demands. As far as the other soloists are concerned, for the concerted numbers Daniel has chosen voices that nicely match each other in timbre. The chorus is alert and unanimous in both attack and well thought-through phrasing, but its actual sound can be a little soft-centred, partly because allimportant consonants are ignored. The orchestral playing is exemplary." Gramophone Classical Music Guide, 2010


----------



## Headphone Hermit

Jeffrey Smith said:


> Perhaps you play Mrs. Hermit that sonata Scarlatti wrote after hearing his cat walk over a keyboard.


Mrs H doesn't like Scarlatti's sonatas (dismissed as 'skeleton music'). She doesn't like Wagner either (too slow to dance to and the singers sound 'as if they're in pain').

In fact, she likes less than 0.1% of my CD collection - hence the ubiquitous headphones


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Karajan's first studio recording of *Il Trovatore*, to my mind, remains his best, and is one of his very best opera recordings, as much a classic as the Schwarzkopf *Der Rosenkavalier*. His conducting has such rhythmic bounce and verve, such elegance and style, such lyricism on the one hand and rude vigour on the other, and he brings out marvellous detail in the orchestration whilst maintaining a sense of the long musical line. I don't think I've ever heard a better conducted version of the score, not even by Karajan himself.

Then there is his cast. The first voice we hear is that of Nicola Zaccaria, who, with Karajan's masterly support, brings a lovely _basso cantate_ and an appropriate air of mystery and suppressed terror to Ferrando's opening scene. Next up is Callas. By 1956 the voice was already beginning to show signs of trouble, and she was never again to sing Leonora on stage, having sung it for the last time in Chicago in 1955 ("perfection", according to her Manrico, Jussi Bjoerling), but from the very first notes she makes her mark on the character. Though less free at the top than in some of her live recordings of the opera, she still phrases expansively, binding the filigree of the role (coloratura passages and trills often smudged or ignored by other less accomplished singers) into the musical line. Her phrasing is ever aristocratic and there is something so inevitably right about the way she shapes a Verdian cadence, that I am willing to forgive the occasional hardness on top.

Panerai sings with elegance and style, but also with an underlying sense that this is a man barely holding it together, and his _Il balen del suo sorriso_ beautifully shaped. I've always liked his basic timbre with its quick flicker vibrato, and this, along with his Ford on the Karajan *Falstaff* is, I think, one of his best recordings. Di Stefano is no doubt too light a tenor for the role of Manrico. _Di quella pira_, with its (unwritten) top Cs taxes him to the limit, but he sings a beautifully lyrical _Ah si, ben mio_. Elsewhere he is an ardent lover, tenderly solicitous of his mother, something some of the more heroic Manricos miss. Still I would prefer Bjoerling, who has both the lyricism required and a properly heroic swagger when necessary.

Last, but not least, there is Fedora Barbieri as Azucena in one of her greatest roles. She is not so interesting as Fassbaender on the Giulini, but probably has the more appropriate voice, and, though she has masses of power when required, she doesn't sing without subtlety.

The La Scala forces play and sing wonderfully for Karajan, and, though the sound can't compare to more modern rivals, it sounds remarkably good in this Warner transfer. A classic of the gramophone, and still my first choice for the opera.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Headphone Hermit said:


> Stockhausen - Klavierstucke - Aloys Kontarsky
> 
> View attachment 81050
> 
> 
> Extract from a Hermit's sitting room (with apologies to the ghost of Ivor Cutler):
> 
> - You're not listening to that are you?
> - I am, my dear!
> - But you're frightening the cat
> - He hasn't complained to me. He is free to walk elsewhere if he doesn't want to be here
> - But are you enjoying it?
> - I am, dearest.
> - but how CAN you?
> - Well, easy - I just listen and enjoy the way the music works
> - But that can't be music - it has no tune. You can't sing along to it
> - Well, dear, there are lots of different types of music, not just those you can dance to or sing along with
> - But its like a cat walking along a piano. See - it sounds like he's just jumped inside it and chased a mouse
> - Oh, sweetheart, if I want that type of conversation, I simply log on to TC.
> - But you can't like it, really?
> - I do! I like this. I don't listen to it often, but I DO like it
> - Well, you can have it on until I've finished washing up but then you go inside the headphones!
> - yes, dear!
> 
> Harmony returns to the sitting room ... in one sense if not in another


A like for this wonderful post, if not for the music. I haven't heard the above, but I have a feeling my impressions would chime with your wife's.


----------



## Headphone Hermit

GregMitchell said:


> A like for this wonderful post, if not for the music. I haven't heard the above, but *I have a feeling my impressions would chime with your wife's*.


Possibly so. But ..... you never know until you try


----------



## Badinerie

Love these old Hungeraton lp's 22 page insert, heavyweight vinyl great performances.

Bartok Piano concerto's no's 1 and 2.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Final instalment of a selection of Reger's chamber music today (1914-16) plus two discs containing his seven Chorale Fantasias for organ.

Fantasia on _'Ein feste Burg ist unser Gott' _ op.27 (1898), Fantasia on _'Freu dich sehr, o meine Seele'_ op.30 (1898), Fantasia on _'Wie schön leucht't uns der Morgenstern'_ op.40 no.1 (1899), Fantasia on _'Straf' mich nicht in deinem Zorn'_ op.40 no.2 (1899), Fantasia on _'Alle Menschen müssen sterben'_ op.52 no.1 (1900), Fantasia on _'Wachet auf, ruft uns die Stimme'_ op.52 no.2 (1900) and Fantasia on _'Halleluja! Gott zu loben'_ op.52 no.3 (1900):










Piano Quartet no.2 in A-minor op.133 (1914), Violin Sonata no.9 in C-minor op.139 (1915), String Trio in D-minor op.141b [arrangement of Serenade no.2 for Flute, Violin & Viola in G op.141a] (1915) and Clarinet Quintet in A op.146 (1916):


----------



## kanishknishar

D Smith said:


> Still in a Beethoven mood after the birthday fest so I listened to Symphonies 5-8 from the 1963 Karajan set. The only miss was Symphony No. 6 which HVK brought no life to. The recording is also odd in places with the winds shrill in spots. However he nailed the storm section. I'll be sticking with Bohm for the 6th though. The rest of the symphonies are among my top 3 favorite recordings of those works.


Might I suggest you to hear his Sixth from the (!) 1980s set [not bad or mediocre. In fact one of the best sets of all time; critics can sod off.] or better yet (via Spotify/Apple Music/YouTube) hear it performed live in Moscow in the year of 1969.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Schubert; Impromptus
Murray Perahia *


----------



## Vasks

*Guarnieri - Abertura Concertante (Neschling/BIS)
Villa-Lobos - 12 Etudes for Guitar (Ramirez/Denon)
Toussaint - Cello Concerto #2 (Prieto/Urtext)*


----------



## Pugg

*Our Dutch pride for the future.*

​
*Mozart; Double concertos*
_Arthur and Lucas Jussen _:tiphat:


----------



## Fugue Meister

Some Haydn piano trios and Earl Grey, to start this morning off right.


----------



## bejart

Johann Joachim Quantz (1697-1773): Flute Concerto No.238 in A Minor

Miklos Spanyi leading the Concerto Armonico -- Mary Oleskiewicz, flute


----------



## Pugg

​
Montserrat Caballé sings French opera arias.
The most beautiful: _Depuis le jour_ I have ever heard :tiphat:


----------



## Blancrocher

Beethoven: Piano Sonatas 11-17 (Gulda)


----------



## Vaneyes

Sampling for *Ibert* death day (1962).


----------



## Biwa

Kurt Weill: Concerto for Violin and Wind Orchestra Op. 12
Jacques Ibert: Concerto for Cello and 10 wind instruments
Alban Berg: Chamber Concerto for piano, violin, and 13 wind instruments

Baton Rouge Symphony Chamber Players 
John Gilbert (violin) 
Dmitri Schteinberg (piano) 
George Work (cello) 
Timothy Muffitt (conductor)


----------



## Torkelburger

*Millennial Masters Vol. 6* (ABLAZE Records)

_Karma_, by Ty Niemeyer
_Mirage_, by Chin Ting Chan
_Blasted Heath_, by Adam Torkelson
_Perpetuum Mobile_, by Mark Zanter
_String Quartet No. 2 "Head on Vortex", _ by Man-Ching Yu
_Concerto_, by Jaehyuck Choi

This recording was released worldwide today (Feb 5). My own composition, _Blasted Heath_, appears on it as one of the winners to a contest hosted by ABLAZE Records. All works are very good, and I highly recommend the Man-Ching Yu piece as well as the _Concerto_ (for violin and orchestra) by Julliard student Jaehyuck Choi.

Available at NAXOS Music Library, iTunes, Spotify, and Amazon.


----------



## Pugg

*In memoriam Denise Duval*

​Poulenc/ Cocteau : Le Voix humane.
Denise Duval


----------



## Biwa

Robert Schumann: 
Piano Quartet Op. 47
Piano Quintet Op. 44

Claire-Marie le Guay (piano)
Mandelring Quartett


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Two quintessentially English works, though somewhat different in tone. The _Coronoation Ode_ was written for, but never performed at, the coronation of Edward, and the words are, not surprisingly, hopelessly imperialistic and jingoistic. It also contains the choral setting of the big tune from Pomp and Circumstance March no 1, _Land of Hope and Glory_. Enjoyable enough if approached in the right spirit of Last Night of the Proms _bonhomie_.

By far more interesting is _The Spirit of England_, a setting of poems by Lawrence Benyon, and dedicated "to the memory of our glorious men, with a special thought for the Worcesters. It's tone is mostly reflective, its patriotism less overt.

Performances are excellent, with Teresa Cahill's soprano soaring over the orchestra and chorus in _The Spirit of England_.


----------



## George O

The Lake in the Mountains
Complete Solo Piano Music of Vaughan Williams

Vaughan Williams (1872-1958)

The Lake in the Mountains (1947)
Six Little Pieces (Teaching Pieces) (1934)
Hymn Tune Prelude on 'Song 13' (Orlando Gibbons) (1928)
Suite in G Major (Suite of Six Short Pieces) (1920)
Choral and Choral Prelude (Ach, bleib bei uns, Herr Jesu Christ) (Lord Jesus Christ, with us abide) (1930)

Peter Jacobs, piano

on Phoenix (London), from 1982
45 rpm Stereo Analog Supercut

5 stars


----------



## Orfeo

omega said:


> *Bruckner*
> _Symphony No.6_
> Wolfgang Sawallisch | Bayerisches Staatsorchester
> View attachment 81014


That's right.................


----------



## Becca

GregMitchell said:


> Karajan's first studio recording of *Il Trovatore*, to my mind, remains his best, and is one of his very best opera recordings, as much a classic as the Schwarzkopf *Der Rosenkavalier*. His conducting has such rhythmic bounce and verve, such elegance and style, such lyricism on the one hand and rude vigour on the other, and he brings out marvellous detail in the orchestration whilst maintaining a sense of the long musical line. I don't think I've ever heard a better conducted version of the score, not even by Karajan himself.
> 
> Then there is his cast. The first voice we hear is that of Nicola Zaccaria, who, with Karajan's masterly support, brings a lovely _basso cantate_ and an appropriate air of mystery and suppressed terror to Ferrando's opening scene. Next up is Callas. By 1956 the voice was already beginning to show signs of trouble, and she was never again to sing Leonora on stage, having sung it for the last time in Chicago in 1955 ("perfection", according to her Manrico, Jussi Bjoerling), but from the very first notes she makes her mark on the character. Though less free at the top than in some of her live recordings of the opera, she still phrases expansively, binding the filigree of the role (coloratura passages and trills often smudged or ignored by other less accomplished singers) into the musical line. Her phrasing is ever aristocratic and there is something so inevitably right about the way she shapes a Verdian cadence, that I am willing to forgive the occasional hardness on top.
> 
> Panerai sings with elegance and style, but also with an underlying sense that this is a man barely holding it together, and his _Il balen del suo sorriso_ beautifully shaped. I've always liked his basic timbre with its quick flicker vibrato, and this, along with his Ford on the Karajan *Falstaff* is, I think, one of his best recordings. Di Stefano is no doubt too light a tenor for the role of Manrico. _Di quella pira_, with its (unwritten) top Cs taxes him to the limit, but he sings a beautifully lyrical _Ah si, ben mio_. Elsewhere he is an ardent lover, tenderly solicitous of his mother, something some of the more heroic Manricos miss. Still I would prefer Bjoerling, who has both the lyricism required and a properly heroic swagger when necessary.
> 
> Last, but not least, there is Fedora Barbieri as Azucena in one of her greatest roles. She is not so interesting as Fassbaender on the Giulini, but probably has the more appropriate voice, and, though she has masses of power when required, she doesn't sing without subtlety.
> 
> The La Scala forces play and sing wonderfully for Karajan, and, though the sound can't compare to more modern rivals, it sounds remarkably good in this Warner transfer. A classic of the gramophone, and still my first choice for the opera.


Whether you like middle Verdi or not (it isn't something I care for any longer), or Trovatore in particular (never one I cared for), or HvK (I like his earlier work more than the later) or Maria Callas (I do!), this post is exactly what I like most about the Current Listening thread, i.e. a careful analysis of what is being presented with cogent arguments. It may or may not trigger a desire to explore the piece but at the very least it gives food for thought which is a lot more than can be said about the umpteenth repetition of a picture of a spread of some big box set or the like presented without any commentary.


----------



## Kivimees

I hope to spend the weekend making progress on this box set by Holst that arrived today:









Six CDs each 70+ minutes long.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Verdi: Attila*

_Cristina Deutekom_, _Carlo Bergonzi_, _Ruggero Raimondi_ & _Sherill Milnes_

Royal Philharmonic Orchestra, Lamberto Gardelli



> "Luisi gives it all he can, and has decent singers." BBC Music Magazine, August 2013 ****


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Bruckner, Symphony No. 3*

I may be getting started on the Saturday Symphony early, but it's Saturday somewhere.


----------



## Badinerie

Pugg said:


> ​
> Montserrat Caballé sings French opera arias.
> The most beautiful: _Depuis le jour_ I have ever heard :tiphat:


I have to concur with you on that one! Great lp.


----------



## Stavrogin

Johann Sebastian Bach, Harpsichord concerto no.1 in D minor


----------



## brotagonist

On a BIS recording I have had and loved forever:

Dowland Lachrimæ or Seaven Teares
Lindberg/Dowland Consort


----------



## Badinerie

The second disc from theis 1998 budget set. Recorded in 1956 before Callas's met debut. Radio broadcast recordings with the RAI orchestra under Simonetto. The recordings are a mixed bag quality wise really but oh the Singing...well apart from that sustained 'A' at Il bel sembian in Casta diva where it sounds like four seperate notes, not as smoothly blended as later versions. Still love it though.


----------



## jim prideaux

not one to spend too much time in comparisons but have just driven a fair distance to my sons for the weekend and among the listening was Harnoncourt's BPO recording of the Brahms 2nd symphony and having recently been almost overwhelmed by the Wand NDR recording this proved to be a disappointment!

i also had my first listen to Perlman/Zuckerman/Mehta and the Israel P.O. in performances of Mozart's Sinfonia Concertante and Concerto for two violins.......and that proved to be a completely different matter!


----------



## Headphone Hermit

Sir Granville Bantock - Fifine at the Fair - RPO - Vernon Handley









Granville! Fe-fe-fetch a cloth, Granville! Fi-fi-fifine at the fe-fe-fair!

Rumours that Roy Clark is an enthusiast for Bantock's music need collaboration if we are to keep up appearances :lol:


----------



## deprofundis

Im lisening to the triple cd box-set of *Guillaume de Machaut *on _brilliant_, it feature : messe de notre dame( that i had in naxos) but also le vray remede d'amour cd 2 and le jugement du roi de Navarre, the price was nice for the quality of the recording.Than after this im lisening to *Luzzasco Luzzaschi *quintro libro de madrigali on _glosso_ , this is something i was looking for, i can honnestly says his madrigals sound better than his harpiscord work..


----------



## Jeffrey Smith

Headphone Hermit said:


> Sir Granville Bantock - Fifine at the Fair - RPO - Vernon Handley
> 
> View attachment 81079
> 
> 
> Granville! Fe-fe-fetch a cloth, Granville! Fi-fi-fifine at the fe-fe-fair!
> 
> Rumours that Roy Clark is an enthusiast for Bantock's music need collaboration if we are to keep up appearances :lol:


One of those cases in which the music is far better than the poem that inspired it.


----------



## Headphone Hermit

Jeffrey Smith said:


> One of those cases in which the music is far better than the poem that inspired it.


Well, fair credit to you, pal, if you speak from personal experience - I have to admit that I have never been tempted by it. Browning has something of a reputation for lengthy (and dare I say it, rather dull) poems if I remember correctly


----------



## ShropshireMoose

Haydn: Piano Trios 24-46/31 Beaux Arts Trio

Gounod-Liszt: "Faust" Waltz
Chopin: Scherzo No.3 in C-sharp Minor, Op.39/Ballade No.1 in G Minor, Op.23
Liszt: Gnomenreigen/Leibestraume No.3/Petrarch Sonnet 104/Paganini Etude No.3 "La Campanella"/La Leggierezza/Valse Oubliee No.1/Reminiscences de Don Juan (after Mozart) Simon Barere

The Beaux Arts Trio, incomparable in Haydn, as indeed they are in much else. This is a wonderful set that belongs on the shelves of every lover of chamber music, and indeed, every lover of music. 
This disc of Simon Barere contains his last recordings made just days before his death from a cerebral haemorrhage whilst playing the Grieg Piano Concerto in Carnegie Hall. He apparently never heard them, but they are superb. He was one of the truly great players of Liszt, and his "Don Juan" fantasy ranks equal with that of Jorge Bolet. Very, very good indeed.


----------



## Sloe

Carl Nielsen´s fifth symphony on the radio.
Orchestra: Denmark Radio Symphonic Orchestra
Conductor: Thomas Dausgaard


----------



## George O

Simon Barere
The Complete HMV Recordings 1934-36

pieces by Liszt, Chopin, Balakirev, Blumenfeld, Glazunov, Scriabin, Lully-Godowsky, Rameau-Godowsky, Schumann

2-LP set on Archive Piano Recordings (West Sussex, England), from 1985
recorded 1934, 1935, 1936

5 stars


----------



## D Smith

An early start to Saturday Symphony! Bruckner No. 3. Gunter Wand/Cologne. I liked this performance and thought Wand's conducting was spot on. The recording itself had somewhat thin strings and edgy brass; not sure if it was the CD or the orchestra (or both). I was saddened to hear however that I listened to the wrong version! (1889) Now I feel guilty for enjoying it.


----------



## mstar

Found this posted by violadude in the Schönberg thread. I can't stop listening...




I've never heard anything by Schnittke before. That is about to change drastically.


----------



## Mahlerian

Bartok: Piano Concertos
Krystian Zimerman/Chicago Symphony Orchestra, Leif Ove Andsnes/Berlin Philharmonic, Helene Grimaud/London Symphony, all cond. Boulez


----------



## DavidA

Grieg Piano concerto









Zimerman / Karajan.

PS Guess who's image is more prominent on the cover? :lol:

PPS The performance is fantastic!


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

Antonín Dvořák - Symphony No. 4 in D minor, Op. 13; 'Othello' Overture, Op. 93 (Libor Pešek; Czech Philharmonic Orchestra).









This is one of my favourite symphonies by Dvořák so far - the entire piece is filled with excellent ideas, there is not one dull moment. I like the militaristic, imposing roughness of the opening chords of the 1st movement, and their contrast with wide, beautiful and expansive melodies. The 2nd movement is highly lyrical, with excellent scoring for winds. The Scherzo has an 'epic' air to it - it almost sounds as if Howard Shore copied this stuff for his LOTR soundtrack . The Finale, criticized by some as 'repetitive', is in my opinion very strong - just because it has one strong main theme which recurs throughout, does not have to count as a drawback, since the movement also contains many other parts which contrast with this main theme.


----------



## KenOC

Rimsky-Korsakoff, Fantasy on Russian Themes. Lydia Mordkovich, violin; Scottish NO, Neeme Jarvi cond. A long slow start, but then it perks up.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Listening to two discs of the Berlin Classics 7-disc box set of Max Reger's orchestral works.

This is where Reger's penchant for composing music that you could stand a spoon in reached its apogee as all of the works are from the second half of his relatively brief career when he seemed to be intent in pushing his chunky brand of late romanticism as far as it could go.

A few days ago Mahlerian pithily remarked that the title of Reger's 50+ minute Sinfonietta was like calling _Don Giovanni_ an operetta. Well, how about the _Symphonic Prologue to a Tragedy_ op.108? Reger's original version of this piece apparently lasted for about three quarters of an hour before he was asked to slim it down. Reger acquiesced, but even the drastically reduced version lasts for nearly half an hour. Just think, a PROLOGUE originally lasting about 45 minutes - the prospect of concert-goers discreetly glancing at their pocket watches was obviously not an issue for old Maxie.

I'm really fond of this set and my only regret is that one of the fine East German orchestras featured here never got around to recording the Serenade op.95, the only significant orchestral work of Reger's which is missing (plus the symphonies he never wrote, of course).

Variations and Fugue on a Theme of Beethoven for two pianos - arranged for orchestra Op.86 (1904 - arr. 1915), Ballet Suite for Orchestra in D Op.130 (1913), Concerto 'in the old style' for Orchestra in F Op.123 (1912), Sinfonietta in A op.90 (1904-05), _"An die Hoffnung"_ for Alto & Orchestra [text: F. Hölderlin] Op.124 (1912) and _"Hymnus der Liebe"_ for Baritone & Orchestra [text: L. Jakobowski] Op.136 (1914):


----------



## Jeffrey Smith

Headphone Hermit said:


> Well, fair credit to you, pal, if you speak from personal experience - I have to admit that I have never been tempted by it. Browning has something of a reputation for lengthy (and dare I say it, rather dull) poems if I remember correctly


You remember correctly. He did create great dramatic characters in his poems, so he likely would have been a great novelist.


----------



## Jeffrey Smith

mstar said:


> Found this posted by violadude in the Schönberg thread. I can't stop listening...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've never heard anything by Schnittke before. That is about to change drastically.


Good idea. In fact I was giving that concerto a first ever listen myself this afternoon








Performed by the dedicatees, these may have been the world premiere recordings (originally on Melodiya).
The cello concerto did not impress me as much but the viola concerto might be one of the great concertos of the 20th century.


----------



## elgar's ghost

mstar said:


> Found this posted by violadude in the Schönberg thread. I can't stop listening...
> 
> I've never heard anything by Schnittke before. That is about to change drastically.


I don't think you could have started with a better work by him. You, sir, are in for an adventure.


----------



## Morimur




----------



## mstar

elgars ghost said:


> I don't think you could have started with a better work by him. You, sir, are in for an adventure.


Except for that I'm a female. 
But I'm glad you recommend it.

*Any Schnittke suggestions are welcome and will be listened to!*


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Bruckner, Symphony No. 3*


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Tamás Vásáry playing Chopin Nocturnes after someone here recommended him. Never heard of him before but I probably should have...


----------



## Blancrocher

Schnittke: Symphony 2 "St Florian" (Segerstam)


----------



## elgar's ghost

mstar said:


> Except for that I'm a female.
> But I'm glad you recommend it.
> 
> *Any Schnittke suggestions are welcome and will be listened to!*


A thousand apologies. :lol: You might want to try the Concerto for Piano & Strings (1979) next - it's quite a ride.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Not that I'm listening to it now, but I LOVE that Schnittke seems to be so popular here


----------



## pmsummer

*I am playing this again because I'd forgotten what a remarkable recording it is.*










VARIATIONS FOR WINDS, STRINGS AND KEYBOARDS
*Steve Reich*
SHAKER LOOPS
*John Adams*
San Francisco Symphony
Edo de Waart - conductor

_Philips_


----------



## KenOC

Erkki-Sven Tuur, Fireflower. Cincinnati SO, Paavo Jarvi cond. Interesting piece, especially sonically.


----------



## starthrower




----------



## bejart

Francois Devienne (1759-1803): Sinfonia Concertante No.4 in F Major

Wolf-Dieter Hauschild conducting the Rundfunkorchester Hannover des NDR -- Wolfgang Dunschede, flute -- Gernot Schmalfuss, oboe -- Klaus Wallendorf, horn -- Karl-Otto Hartmann, bassoon


----------



## deprofundis

Im lisening to the complete box set of Guillaume De Machaut called Sacred and secular music on brilliant ,nice presentation,fill whit info colorful cd set the work of ensemble gilles binchois conducted by Dominique Vellard.So i love the result overall
the mass is similar to the one naxos offer in quality, but i get cdd 2 le vray remede d'amour and cd 3 le jugement de roi de Navarre, my favorite on the first lisen is the last chapter le jugement de roi de Navarre.Brilliant done something brilliant here
but wait there is no douce dame jolie grrr(anger).It's ockay i wont make a big deal out of it i got 3 cd for the price of one even cheaper than the first cd is was gonna buy. What else can i says but alleouia or eureka!


----------



## Casebearer

*Any Schnittke suggestions are welcome and will be listened to!*[/QUOTE]

I can recommend "Seid nüchtern und wachet" (Faust Cantata). It was the first work by Schnittke I heard, somewhere around 1992, televised by the BBC in the performance by Inger Blom with the Malmö Symphony Orchestra conducted by Leif Segerstam. 
It blew me and my wife out of our socks. We'll never forget that experience. Although on one hand it really is a Horror Cantata (in the climax parts) with matching feelings, it also has incredible depth of subtler emotions. These subtler emotions remind me of Wozzeck by Alban Berg but that maybe a personal thing. Bach style cantata also adds an important layer of emotion that contrasts with the unsettling layers.

Immediately afterwards I bought the cd. You can find it on youtube. Search for videos with subtitles.

I would advise you to only play it at night, with dim lights and really loud (so the neighbours better be on holiday). Listening to it should be something of a ritual in my opinion.

I think I have never heard something as beautiful as this....


----------



## brotagonist

For Brahms lovers, I'm told.

Sgambati Symphony 1
La Vecchia/Rome SO

Definitely frolicsome!


----------



## Mahlerian

Schumann: Symphony in G minor (unfinished); Symphony No. 1 in B-flat "Spring;" Overture, Scherzo, and Finale
Orchestre Revolutionaire et Romantique, cond. Gardiner


----------



## Biwa

Earthquake!

1. Solidus (Willering)
2. The Red Machine (Graham)
3. My Unchanging Friend (Bosanko)
4. Nocturne (Aagaard-Nilson)
5. Joyous Song (Phillips)
6. Earthquake (Haan)
7. Dunlap's Creek (Bernat)
8. Melody by Melody (Botma/Boer)
9. Swing Low (Fernie)
10. Kopanitsa (Dzon)

Soli Brass
Frans-Aert Burghgraef (conductor)


----------



## Vaneyes

It's Operation Headstart for Saturday Symphony listening. Recorded 1995.

And on that note to my Current Listening buddies, I'll be taking a six-week sabbatical (aka dedicated listening) from TC.

Be well. :tiphat:


----------



## Casebearer

Thanks for pointing out Schnittke's Concerto for Viola and Orchestra to me, mstar. Listening to it right now. So beautiful. 

Schnittke seems to be related to Shostakovich. That might be so, but listening to this I think he's the son of Béla Bartók, the love of my youth.


----------



## Biwa

mstar said:


> Except for that I'm a female.
> But I'm glad you recommend it.
> 
> *Any Schnittke suggestions are welcome and will be listened to!*











Alfred Schnittke: The Piano Concertos Nos. 1-3

Ewa Kupiec (piano)
Maria Lettberg (piano)
Rundfunk-Sinfonieorchester Berlin
Frank Strobel (conductor)

I second elgars ghost's recommendation. This recording is good and also contains two other piano concertos.


----------



## Casebearer

I'm listening to Schnittke's Concerto for piano and orchestra (1960) right now, Biwa. My suspicions of Schnittke being the son of Bartók are getting stronger by the minute. I also start to suspect that Brahms is their (grand)father. This concerto swings the same way Brahms second piano concerto swings.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Chopin:Alexandre Tharaud* (piano)

Waltzes Nos. 1-19
Mompou:Valse-Évocation
(Variations on a theme by Chopin, 1938-57)

Alexandre Tharaud (piano)


----------



## Pugg

DavidA said:


> Grieg Piano concerto
> 
> View attachment 81086
> 
> 
> Zimerman / Karajan.
> 
> PS Guess who's image is more prominent on the cover? :lol:
> 
> PPS The performance is fantastic!


Yours.....perhaps?:lol:


----------



## Pugg

Vaneyes said:


> It's Operation Headstart for Saturday Symphony listening. Recorded 1995.
> 
> And on that note to my Current Listening buddies, I'll be taking a six-week sabbatical (aka dedicated listening) from TC.
> 
> Be well. :tiphat:


No.......please don't, we will miss you all those weeks


----------



## Pugg

*My new boxset Emile Giles*

​
BEETHOVEN: Piano Sonata No. 3 / MEDTNER: Piano Sonata No. 5 :tiphat:


----------



## deprofundis

*Luzzaschi*- _ quinto libro de madrigali_

very good but i would not called him has bold has Gesualdo madrigali, perhaps Gesualdo early madrigal sound a bit like luzzaschi .But you can tell he is a native of Ferrare and during renaissance it was the mecca of avant-garde music or a major center for musicians.I would situated Luzzaschi madrigali between the innovative Gesualdo and the conventional madrigalist Monteverdi(has far has i can tell i heard his madrigal 4-5 and it's standard for it's era not bad but not adventureous).


----------



## Pugg

*Jonas Kaufmann ; The Verdi Album *



> BBC Music Magazine
> Opera Choice - October 2013


----------



## Arsakes

*Dvorak*:
American Suite
Legends, Op.59

*Copland* - Dance Symphony

*Beethoven* - Egmont Overture

*Sibelius* - Piano Quintet in G Minor

*Schumann* - Introduction and Allegro appassionato in G major for Piano and Orchestra, Op.92


----------



## Pugg

​*Richard Tucker- Eileen Farrell
*
_DISC 7 MS-6296 Great Duets from Verdi Operas _


----------



## Pugg

​*Puccini: Manon Lescaut*

_Mirella Freni_ (Manon Lescaut), _Plácido Domingo_ (Des Grieux),_ Renato Bruson _(Lescaut), Kurt Rydl (Geronte), Robert Gambill (Edmondo), Brigitte Fassbaender (Una voce sola), John Tomlinson (Un comandante di Marina)

Chorus of the Royal Opera House, Covent Garden & Philharmonia Orchestra, Giuseppe Sinopoli



> "The sound is consistently spacious and free to bring out the strongly dramatic and characterful qualities of Sinopoli's reading." Gramophone Magazine
> 
> "Freni proves an outstanding choice: her girlish tones in Act I rebut any idea that she might be too mature. Of the others, Renato Bruson nicely brings out the ironic side of Lescaut's character" Penguin Guide, 2010 edition ****


----------



## Pugg

Dull weather so what better time to spend with Mr. Wagner 

​
*Wagner: Parsifal*

_Plácido Domingo_ (Parsifal), _Waltraud Meie_r (Kundry), Franz-Josef Selig (Gurnemanz), Wolfgang Bankl (Klingsor), Ain Anger (Titurel), Falk Struckmann (Amfortas), Janina Baechle (Alto Stimme)

Orchester der Wiener Staatsoper, Christian Thielemann

Live Recording



> Gramophone Magazine
> 
> June 2006
> 
> "At one and the same time this is a beautiful Parsifal… a modern Parsifal… and a new look at Parsifal, informed by Thielemann's experience and knowledge of a great tradition. …Domingo's… commitment to the role is undiminished and his understanding of the text is superior to earlier recordings under Levine... The high-ranging vocal landscape of Kundry's final attack on Parsifal in Act 2 pushes Meier to the limit... her phrasing and characterisation are now of almost Hotter-like perception. ...the VPO are attentive and flexible to every novel requirement, the winds (a crucial part of Thielemann's sound world for this opera) a colourful and seductive joy."


----------



## Reichstag aus LICHT

In the spirit of eclecticism...









And why not? "Lofty" had a lovely light tenor voice.


----------



## Jeff W

*In which there is Symphonycast*

Good morning TC! Starting off today by listening to this week's Symphonycast. This week features the Cincinnati Symphony Orchestra with their conductor Louis Langrée. The program for this concert is as follows:

TCHAIKOVSKY: Méditation from Souvenir d'un lieu cher*
GLAZUNOV: Violin Concerto in A Minor*
SHOSTAKOVICH: Symphony No. 11, The Year 1905

*Joshua Bell plays the solo violin in these pieces. Link for anyone interested,


----------



## elgar's ghost

More orchestral Reger today - three discs from the Berlin Classics box.

Variations and Fugue on a Cheerful Theme by Johann Adam Hiller op.100 (1905-07), Violin Concerto in A-minor op.101 (1907-08), Symphonic Prelude for a Tragedy op.108 (1908) and A Romantic Suite op.125 (1912):


----------



## Blancrocher

Vivaldi: Concert for the Prince of Poland (Manze)


----------



## Pugg

Desperately need some light hearted:

​*Vivaldi; Double concertos
*
Academy of St. Martin in the Fields / Neville Marriner


----------



## Chordalrock

Per Nørgård - Cello concerto no. 2
Arne Nordheim - Tenebrae for cello and orchestra
Kaija Saariaho - Cello concerto no. 1










I bought this for the Nørgård, who has become one of my favorite contemporary composers for his late period works.


----------



## Jeff W

*In which there is Bruckner and the Saturday Symphony*

Moving on now to this week's Saturday Symphony.









Anton Bruckner's Symphony No. 3. Georg Tintner conducts the Royal Scottish National Orchestra.


----------



## joen_cph

*Harald Genzmer *- works for clarinet, cello & piano









*Harald Genzmer * 10 CD box - mostly concertos and orchestral works

Having returned from a trip to Edinburgh, I am now suffering from a mild influenza. But some very entertaining, mostly neoclassical/neobaroque music here. He has a good sense of melodic content.

http://www.musicweb-international.com/classrev/2009/Oct09/Genzmer_10cd_CTH2553.htm

Lots of mp3 samples + the box for 20 €: https://www.jpc.de/jpcng/classic/de...arald-Genzmer-Zum-100-Geburtstag/hnum/9186815


----------



## Vasks

*Kusser - Ouverture de theatre #2 (Zajicek/K.617)
Fasch - Concerto in D for Flute, Oboe & Strings (Westermann et al/MDG)
Richter - Symphony #9 from "Grandes Symphonies", pub. 1744 (Hakkinen/Naxos)**

_* = This is my first listen to these works. Highly inventive and definitely advanced for their time. Enthusiastically recommended_


----------



## joen_cph

DavidA said:


> Grieg Piano concerto
> 
> View attachment 81086
> 
> 
> Zimerman / Karajan.
> 
> PS Guess who's image is more prominent on the cover? :lol:
> 
> PPS The performance is fantastic!


Agree, it´s an extremely grand performance. My favourite, together with the wild Richter/Kondrashin one.


----------



## Mahlerian

Saturday Symphony:
Bruckner: Symphony No. 3 in D minor (1873 version)
Royal Scottish National Orchestra, cond. Tintner









Tintner, Robert Simpson, and others have opined on how far the original surpasses the revisions in this case, and I've come to agree. Bruckner's other symphonies had movements completely rewritten (the Fourth) or slightly edited (the Eighth), but the Third was simply chopped down and hacked apart, always to the detriment of the music. The scoring in later versions may be more colorful, but the original is far more effective.


----------



## StlukesguildOhio




----------



## Pugg

​
*Verdi: Requiem
*
_Anja Harteros _(soprano), _Elīna Garanča_ (mezzo), _Jonas Kaufmann_ (tenor), _René Pape_ (bass)

Orchestra e coro del Teatro alla Scala, Milan, _Daniel Barenboim_



> The Times
> 
> 13th September 2013
> 
> ****
> 
> "The magnificent full-throated chorus project in a manner liable to rip off the La Scala roof. And the soloists too trail opera glory...Barenboim, meanwhile, does everything to encourage bold attack from players and singers; even his pauses tremble. All told, it's a thrilling account."


----------



## bejart

Georg Benda (1723-1795): Sinfonia No.2

Peter Zajicek conducting the Musica Aeterna Bratislava


----------



## Guest

I listened to the Schubert (D.899 and 946)--wow! Rather slowish tempos, especially D.899 No.1, but he certainly doesn't underplay the drama! The Schubert was taken from a different concert than the Beethoven, and it must have been cold/flu season! Not as bad as in Richter's live "Pictures" in Sofia, but still more coughing than I would prefer.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Putting Herr Reger's orchestral works aside for now and digging into this 5-disc box of chamber works by Gabriel Fauré.

Violin Sonata no.1 in A op.13 (1875-76), Piano Quartet in C-minor op.15 (1876-79), _Élégie_ for cello and piano op.24 (1880), Piano Quartet no.2 in G-minor op.45 (1885-86), _La bonne chanson_ - song cycle for voice, two violins, viola, cello, double bass and piano [Text: P. Verlaine] op.61 (1892-94) and Piano Quintet no.1 in D-minor op.89 (1890-94 - rev. 1903-05):


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Cherubini, Missa Solemnis in D Minor*


----------



## bejart

Giuseppe Tartini (1692-1770): Violin Concerto in B Flat, D.120

L'Arte dell'Arco -- Federico Guglielmo, violin


----------



## Badinerie

Joined in with the saturday symphony earlier with this cd.


----------



## D Smith

Saturday Symphony revisited. I took the time to listen to the 1873 version of Bruckner's Symphony No. 3 and I must agree it does make more sense musically than the later revision. I was surprised that it was 10 minutes longer than the 1889 version but didn't feel like that. This performance was quite a good one by Simone Young and Hamburg but I can only wish that Jochum or others had recorded the original as well.


----------



## Cosmos

Tchaikovsky 4










Haven't heard this one in forever


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Bruckner, Symphony No. 3.*

Simone Young. Sorry for the huge image, but it's such a great picture.


----------



## drpraetorus

Lady Macbeth of Mtsensk District ( Леди Макбет Мценского уезда) Shostakovich, Cond. Mstislav Rostrapovich. A very disturbing opera.


----------



## George O

Giulio Caccini (1551-1618)

Le Nuove Musiche, Firenze 1601

Nuove Musiche e nuova maniera di scriverle, Firenze 1614

Schola Cantorum Basiliensis:
Montserrat Figueras, vocals
Hopkinson Smith, lute
Robert Clancy, baroque guitar
Jordi Savall, viola da gamba
Xenia Schindler, harp

on Harmonia Mundi (Deutsche), from 1984


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Rachmaninoff, Piano Concerto No. 3*

I really like Ashkenazy's version. Argerich's recording is supposed to be legendary, and I suppose it is, but she is so caught up in her playing, she is frequently out of sync with the orchestra, and it's distracting, at least to me. Maybe someone can convince me that it's worthing hearing more than once.


----------



## Chordalrock

The Medici Wedding - 13 Motets from the Medici Codex










I remember looking for more Jean Mouton a while ago, but there's just nothing much available. Today I noticed I had this album stashed away under the category of misc Renaissance music. It is probably the best way to get to know some of Mouton's work. He was an important composer in the time of Josquin.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Frederico Mompou
*


----------



## EricABQ

Helene Grimaud's _Water._. A very nice recording. Not sure I get the whole water vibe but the selections are very good.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Bruckner, Symphony No. 4*

This is the first version. I'm used to the revised version, so this has some unexpected twists and turns. But so far, I'm not complaining.


----------



## George O

Alexander Glazunov (1865-1936): Symphony No. 4, op 48

Bolshoi Symphony Orchestra of All-Union Radio / Natan Rakhlin

on Melodiya (USSR), from who knows when


----------



## elgar's ghost

Back to the final two discs of Max Reger's orchestral works before I turn in. One of the op.128 tone poems is based on the same painting which inspired Rachmaninov's _Isle of the Dead_.

Piano Concerto in F-minor op.114 (1910), Four Tone Poems after A. Böcklin op.128 (1913) and Variations & Fugue on a Theme of Mozart op.132 (1914):


----------



## Guest

No.5 from this compete set. Fantastic playing and very good sound. His interpretations strike a good balance between intellect and emotion.


----------



## ShropshireMoose

J.S.Bach: Adagio from Sonata in G Minor Arnold Rose
J.S.Bach: Double Concerto in D Minor Arnold and Alma Rose/Chamber Orchestra
J.S.Bach arr. Wilhelmj: Air on the G String The Rose String Quartet
Beethoven: String Quartets: No.4 in C Minor, Op.18 No.4/No.10 in E-flat "Harp", Op.74/No.14 in C-sharp Minor, Op.131 The Rose String Quartet

Music making from another age, and fascinating it is too. Arnold Rose (1863-1946) led the Vienna Philharmonic Orchestra from 1881 to 1938, Brahms considered the Rose Quartet (founded 1883) as the finest of its time, and Rose married Mahler's sister, Justine in 1902. Their daughter Alma partners her father on this beautiful reading of the Bach Double Concerto, it really *is* beautiful, I've never heard the slow movement sound so moving. Alma, sadly perished in Aushwitz, which adds a poignancy when listening to this performance, but leaving that fact aside, this is very special indeed. Ditto the Beethoven, with playing of great intensity, and often a rhythmic drive that carries you along infectiously with it (this I must add is a matter of the strength of their rhythm, not that they go at a hell-for-leather tempo), these recordings from 1927 are of a good deal more than just historical interest. In fact, I can do no better than to quote from Tully Potter's excellent notes with this set, as he says: "The listener who attends carefully to these historic Beethoven interpretations will find them full of inner life, the insight of a lifetime spent studying these scores, and the kind of warmth that draws the ear into the music rather than drawing attention to itself."


----------



## Blancrocher

Beethoven: String Quartet #13 in B flat, with Große Fuge (Emerson)


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

After yesterday's bout with Tequila I've been focused upon "lighter" fare. These are a few of Hummel's bon-bons... beautifully performed and recorded.


----------



## bejart

Giovanni Battista Viotti (1755-1824): Quartet Concertante No.1 in F Major, G.112

Member of I Solista di Perugia: Paolo Franceschini and Luca Arcese, violins -- Luca Ranieri, viola -- Maria Cecelia Berioli, cello


----------



## brotagonist

I have to stop this  Yes, another goround of the second disc of this set:









Schoenberg 5 Pieces for Orchestra, 6 Songs Op. 8, Erwartung
Dohnányi with Cleveland/Vienna

I barely know the 6 Songs and how gorgeous they are! Why are they so rarely recorded? 

But after this, I have to set it aside, as I want to get started on the SS.


----------



## Cosmos

Off youtube I've been listening to a few different chamber works by Prokofiev

- Violin Sonata no. 1
- Cello Sonata in C major
- Sonata for two violins
- Flute Sonata 

Didn't catch all of the performers of the first three. Right now I'm on the flute sonata, played by James Galway and Martha Argerich


----------



## StlukesguildOhio




----------



## brotagonist

Finally, I'm back on track with this week's symphony:









Bruckner Symphony 3 (original version)
Nagano/Deutsches SO

You can't go wrong with this one, in my opinion. It's very Brucknerian and is considered his artisitc breakthrough. Wagner chose it, apparently because of the quotes of his works. Most of these quotes were removed in the revisions. Unfortunately, I'm not catching any of them  even though I have the original version.


----------



## tortkis

John Cage: The Number Pieces 6 - Essential Music / John Kennedy & Charles Wood (Mode)









Five (1988) for any five voices or instruments
Seven (1988) for flute, clarinet, violin, viola, cello, piano & percussion
Thirteen (1992) for flute, oboe, clarinet, bassoon, trumpet, trombone, tuba, 2 violins, viola, cello & 2 xylophones


----------



## Oliver




----------



## Pugg

​
*Mozart:*
Symphony No. 36 in C major, K425 'Linz'
Symphony No. 38 in D major, K504 'Prague'

Prague Chamber Orchestra, Charles Mackerras


----------



## AClockworkOrange

Edmund Rubbra's String Quartets No.1, 3 & 4 performed by the Maggini Quartet.

An excellent collection of pieces.


----------



## Pugg

Manxfeeder said:


> *Cherubini, Missa Solemnis in D Minor*
> 
> View attachment 81132


You are a real fan of this works if I may be so bold to ask?


----------



## Pugg

Manxfeeder said:


> *Rachmaninoff, Piano Concerto No. 3*
> 
> I really like Ashkenazy's version. Argerich's recording is supposed to be legendary, and I suppose it is, but she is so caught up in her playing, she is frequently out of sync with the orchestra, and it's distracting, at least to me. Maybe someone can convince me that it's worthing hearing more than once.
> 
> View attachment 81135


This one on vinyl is highly sought off , the offer €1500.- for a mint one


----------



## Becca

Mahler Symphony #5
Berlin Philharmonic / Andris Nelsons
(from April 2015 via DCH)

I have been lucky in having attended a number of concerts of the 5th with the two that stay in mind being Solti/Chicago on tour in 1972 and Boulez/Los Angeles at the Ojai Festival somewhere around 1998. Of those I have seen or heard my favourite is the Barbirolli/New Philharmonia record and remains so. Nelsons did a good job with it although he did stretch out the Adagietto to 11mins which is too much.


----------



## Pugg

*Schumann; Symphony no 3*
Riccardo Muti:tiphat:


----------



## Kevin Pearson

My goal this year has been to get organized and I spent 8 days of my vacation working around the house and also several evenings and all day today. I am trying to get one room set up and organized as our media room where we have our 60 inch Samsung, our PC and surround sound system all integrated and all of our music and movies on shelves and accessible in the one room. It has been a task because it meant buying a lot of new shelving to make this room work and try to maximize the space. Today I hung two CD cabinets to hold all of our music CDs. I've spent probably ten hours today moving and organizing so I am rewarding myself before bed with one of my favorite symphony recordings in my collection. Then off to bed because I'm exhausted. My knees especially are killing me from crouching on the floor so much today.










Kevin


----------



## Pugg

​
*Bruckner*:Requiem in D minor (1849)
Psalm 114 (1852)
Psalm 112 (1863)

Joan Rodgers (soprano), Catherine Denley (contralto), Maldwyn Davies (tenor), Michael George (bass), Thomas Trotter (organ)

Corydon Singers, English Chamber Orchestra, Matthew Best


----------



## Pugg

​
*Beethoven & Mozart Concertos*
Piano Concerto No. 3 in C minor, Op. 37
Piano Concerto No. 24 in C minor, K491

_Yevgeny Sudbin _(piano)

Minnesota Orchestra, Osmo Vänskä


----------



## Pugg

​
*Strauss, R: Arabella*

_Lisa della Casa_ (Arabella), Hilde Gueden (Zdenka), George London (Mandryka), Anton Dermota (Matteo), Otto Edelmann (Graf Waldner), Ira Malaniuk (Adelaide), Mimi Coertse (Fiakermilli), Waldemar Kmentt (Elemer), Eberhard Wächter (Dominik)

Wiener Philharmonic, Sir Georg Solti

Recorded: May/June 1957


----------



## ShropshireMoose

Handel: Complete Concerti for Keyboard and Orchestra George Malcolm/Academy of St-Martin-in-the-Fields/Sir Neville Marriner

Over the last few days I've listened to all of this delightful set, and what simply splendid readings these are. I never cease to wonder at the variety and spontaneity of George Malcolm's playing, whether it be on organ (as most of these are) or harpsichord (and if you've not got his amazing Decca CD "The World of the Harpsichord" then I'd urge you to seek it out, it's tremendous!), Marriner and the Academy follow him to the hilt and this has been a most enjoyable experience.


----------



## Andolink

*G.F. Handel*: _Alcina_


----------



## Biwa

Fare la nina na

Girolamo Frescobaldi (1583-1643): Se l'aura spira 
Bonifatio Graziani (1605-1664): Gaudia, pastores 
A. Sebastian Haim: Pastorale per organo 
Claudio Monteverdi (1567-1643): Laudate Dominum 
Anon.: Ninna, nanna; Perche dolce bambino (Sopra la Nascita di N.S.)
Biagio Marini (c.1597-1665): Con le stelle in ciel 
Alessandro Piccinini (1566-1638): Toccata in G minor
Bonifatio Graziani (1605-1664): Venite pastores 
Pietro Francesco Cavalli (1602-1676): O quam suavis 
Giovanbatista da Gagliano (1594-1651): Stella del mare 
Francesco Turini (1589-1656): E tanto tempo hor mai (Sonate a tre) 
Tarquinio Merula (c.1590-1665): Hor ch'è tempo di dormire (Canzonetta Spirituale sopra alla nanna) 
Domenico Franzaroli: Pastorale per la notte del SS. Natale 
Johannes Hieronymus Kapsberger (c.1580-1651): Figlio dormi, dormi figlio 
Giacomo Carissimi (1605-1674): Salve, salve puellule

Amaryllis Dieltiens, soprano
Capriola Di Gioia 
Koen Dieltiens & Dimos de Beun, blockflöte
Liam Fenelly, gamba
Sofie Vanden Eynde, theorbo
Jurgen De bruyn, barockgitarre
Bart Naessens, cembalo & organ


----------



## elgar's ghost

Up nice and early(ish) this morning - finished listening to the Fauré chamber box set and now onto a couple of sacred works by Berlioz.

Violin Sonata no.2 in E-minor op.108 (1916-17), Cello Sonata no.1 in D-minor op.109 (1917), Cello Sonata no.2 in G-minor op.117 (1921), Piano Quintet no.2 in C-minor op.115 (1919-21), Piano Trio in D-minor op.120 (1922-23) and String Quartet in E-Minor op.121 (1923-24):










Messe solennelle (1824) and Te Deum op.22 (1849):


----------



## Blancrocher

Handel: Keyboard Suites (Richter/Gavrilov)


----------



## Pugg

​
BEETHOVEN; PIANO SONATAS

CD 9: Nos. 28, 29 Hammerklavier


----------



## Pugg

Continuing with:

​
Mozart; Grand partita et al
Netherlands wind ensemble .
Edo De Waart :tiphat:


----------



## hombre777

Agnus Dei - Josquin from L'Homme Arme Sexti Toni 
Painting " The Adoration of the Mystic Lamb " Van Eyck


----------



## Pugg

​*Invitation to dance : Herbert von Karajan*
A delightful recording by the maestro:tiphat:


----------



## George O

Johann Sebastian Bach (1685-1750):

Suite Nr. 2 in d-Moll für Violoncello solo (BWV 1008)
Thomas Demenga, cello

Bernd Alois Zimmermann (1918-1970):

Sonate für Violine solo (1951)
Thomas Zehetmair, violin

Sonate für Viola solo (1955)
Christoph Schiller, viola

Sonate für Cello solo (1960)
Thomas Demenga, cello

CD on ECM (München), from 1996

5 stars


----------



## Wood

A lot of lieder from the Janet Baker EMI box set. Schubert,Schumann, Mendelssohn and Brahms variously accompanied by Moore, Parsons & Barenboim. Also DFD, but not many thankfully.


----------



## Figleaf

Gino Bechi, one of the great singers I tend to overlook, I don't know why. On the basis of the tracks presented here (not from recitals as the title of the series suggests, but radio broadcasts) he had one of the most beautiful baritone voices and was among the most refined stylists of his time. The Guillaume Tell excerpts with Mario Filippeschi were so excitingly sung I had to order the whole thing.


----------



## tortkis

Luys de Narváez (fl. 1526-49): Música del Delphin - Pablo Márquez (guitar) (ECM)


----------



## Pugg

​*Kathleen Battle/ Christopher Parkenings.*
_Pleasures of Their Company._
Wonderful recording for late Sunday afternoon


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Isaac, Missa de Apostolis*


----------



## Vasks

*Martin y Soler - Overture to "La Madrilena" (Rousset/Naive)
C.P.E. Bach - Keyboard Sonata in G, Wq 62/19 (Pletnev/DG)
M. Haydn - Symphony on A , MH 152 (Nemeth/Hungaroton)
L. Mozart - Concerto for 2 Horns and Strings (Baumann/Acanta)*


----------



## Pugg

​
*Rossini: Il viaggio a Reims*

_Katia Ricciarelli (Madame Cortese), Lucia Valentini Terrani (Marchesa Melibea), Lella Cuberli (Contessa di Folleville), Cecilia Gasdia (Corinna), Eduardo Giménez (Cavalier Belfiore), Francisco Araiza (Conte di Libenskof), Samuel Ramey (Lord Sidney), Ruggero Raimondi (Don Profondo), Enzo Dara (Baron di Trombonok), Leo Nucci (Don Alvaro)_

Prague Philharmonic Chorus & The Chamber Orchestra of Europe, _Claudio Abbado_

Recorded live in 1984



> "The set is a triumph of scholarship, musicianship and managerial enterprise. At the price, it is irresistible." Gramophone Magazine
> 
> "one of the most sparkling and totally successful live opera recordings available...Abbado's brilliance and sympathy draw the musical threads compellingly together with the help of superb, totally committed playing from the Chamber Orchestra of Europe" Penguin Guide, 2011 edition


----------



## schigolch




----------



## Blancrocher

Bach: Sonatas for Viola Da Gamba, Violin Sonata #6 (Frisch/Quintana)


----------



## Morimur

Criminally underrated Russian composer...


----------



## Wood

Mendelssohn: Symphony No. 4 'Italian'; No. 5 'Reformation'; Excerpts from A Midsummer Night's Dream and the Octet (NBC Toscanini)










I'm in box set heaven today.


----------



## bejart

Guillaume-Gommaire Kennis (1717-ca.1750): Violin Sonata No.1 in E Major

Eugen Prokop, violin -- Mary Springfels, viola -- Edward Brewer, harpsichord


----------



## Cosmos

More great orchestral music: listening to Ravel's Daphnis et Chloé


----------



## elgar's ghost

Orchestral Ravel - part one tonight.

Orchestral arrangement of _Alborada del gracioso_ from the piano suite _Mirroirs_ (1904-05 - orch. 1918), orchestral arrangement of four pieces from the piano suite _Le tombeau de Couperin_ (1914-17 - orch. 1919), orchestral arrangement of _Valses nobles et sentimentales_ for piano (1911 - orch. 1912), _Boléro_ for orchestra (1928), _Rapsodie espagnole_ (1907), orchestral arrangement of _Menuet antique_ for piano (1905 - orch. 1929), orchestral arrangement of _Ma mère l'Oye_ for piano duet (1908-10 - orch. 1911) and _La valse_ - choreographic poem for orchestra (1919-20):


----------



## bejart

Frantisek Ignaz Tuma (1704-1774): Partita in D Minor

Rafael Kubelik directing the Czech Philharmonic Orchestra


----------



## Eramirez156

*Symphony No.3 in D minor
Anton Bruckner*









*Osaka Philharmonic Orchestra
Takashi Asahina*

_Recorded 3-6 October 1993_


----------



## Headphone Hermit

Manxfeeder said:


> *Rachmaninoff, Piano Concerto No. 3*
> 
> Argerich's recording is supposed to be legendary, and I suppose it is, but she is so caught up in her playing, she is frequently out of sync with the orchestra, and it's distracting, at least to me. Maybe someone can convince me that it's worthing hearing more than once.


I remember being given this for Christmas over 20 years ago. Like you, I was also aghast at the many 'errors' in the performance. I listened to it once in a while for some time afterwards, but I didn't really 'get it'. Then, a few years ago, when I was sifting through my shelves looking to prune my collection to make way for new acquisitions, I gave it another listen before I popped it onto the 'dispose' pile because I remembered that it had been a present and I thought it would be impolite to get rid of it without good cause.

So, I listened again (whilst doing something else - gasp!) .... and .... I was transfixed by the intensity and 'depth' of the interpretation. It just had so much .... 'life', so much passion. Yes - you nailed it when you said she was so involved - she was so committed. I just loved that intensity.
I can't predict that you will change your mind in the future, but I certainly recommend that you give it the chance again when you feel ready


----------



## DavidA

Shostakovich Symphony 10

BPO / Karajan 1981


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Headphone Hermit said:


> I remember being given this for Christmas over 20 years ago. Like you, I was also aghast at the many 'errors' in the performance. I listened to it once in a while for some time afterwards, but I didn't really 'get it'. Then, a few years ago, when I was sifting through my shelves looking to prune my collection to make way for new acquisitions, I gave it another listen before I popped it onto the 'dispose' pile because I remembered that it had been a present and I thought it would be impolite to get rid of it without good cause.
> 
> So, I listened again (whilst doing something else - gasp!) .... and .... I was transfixed by the intensity and 'depth' of the interpretation. It just had so much .... 'life', so much passion. Yes - you nailed it when you said she was so involved - she was so committed. I just loved that intensity.
> I can't predict that you will change your mind in the future, but I certainly recommend that you give it the chance again when you feel ready


My absolute favourite performance of the work. Argerich is just riveting. Ok, so Chailly and the orchestra don't always keep up, but it's a small price to pay for such incandescent playing!


----------



## bejart

Ignaz Pleyel (1757-1831): String Quartet in A Major, Ben 335

Pleyel Quartett Koln: Ingeborg Scheerer and Verena Schoneberg, violins -- Andreas Gerhardus, viola -- Nicolas Selo, cello


----------



## DavidA

Headphone Hermit said:


> I remember being given this for Christmas over 20 years ago. Like you, I was also aghast at the many 'errors' in the performance. I listened to it once in a while for some time afterwards, but I didn't really 'get it'. Then, a few years ago, when I was sifting through my shelves looking to prune my collection to make way for new acquisitions, I gave it another listen before I popped it onto the 'dispose' pile because I remembered that it had been a present and I thought it would be impolite to get rid of it without good cause.
> 
> So, I listened again (whilst doing something else - gasp!) .... and .... I was transfixed by the intensity and 'depth' of the interpretation. It just had so much .... 'life', so much passion. Yes - you nailed it when you said she was so involved - she was so committed. I just loved that intensity.
> I can't predict that you will change your mind in the future, but I certainly recommend that you give it the chance again when you feel ready


Certainly my all round favourite of the number of recordings I have of this concerto. Horowitz / Barbirolli is incredible but the recording is very poor. Argerich matches even the great Horowitz in intensity. And who cares whether it comes a bit unstuck n places?


----------



## Blancrocher

Beethoven: Symphonies 4 & 6 (Walter)


----------



## Vasks

DavidA said:


> Shostakovich Symphony 10
> 
> BPO / Karajan 1981


I love that recording


----------



## Guest

Britten
Cello Suites

Jamie Walton.


----------



## Guest

The Richter/Kondrashin recording is hard to knock off its pedestal, but this disc certainly gives it a thorough shaking!


----------



## pmsummer

OSTINATO
_Includes works by Antonio Falconiero, Francesco Maria Marini, Johann Pachelbel, Henry Purcell, various composers_
*Hespèrion XXI*
Jordi Savall

_Alia Vox_


----------



## bejart

Beethoven: Symphony No.4 in B Flat, Op.60

Wilhelm Furtwaengler conducting the Vienna Philharmonic


----------



## Fugue Meister

Today was a Bartok kind of day... the concerto for orchestra & music for strings percussion and celesta. Now I'm listening to his concertos for piano.


----------



## opus55

Dvorak: String Quartet in F Major, Op.96
_Stamitz Quartet_


----------



## George O

GregMitchell said:


> My absolute favourite performance of the work. Argerich is just riveting. Ok, so Chailly and the orchestra don't always keep up, but it's a small price to pay for such incandescent playing!


My favorite Rachmaninov 3 also, no question. The film of it is perfect, too, thrilling. I love Argerich's one-second smile at 32:09.






This was recorded in 1982 but not released until 1995. I believe that after this performance she didn't play it again for 25 years, but I can't check exactly because the site that used to have a list of all of her performances doesn't seem to be up anymore.


----------



## trazom

I am making my way down Nereffid's list of TC's most popular pieces, in order; but I'm skipping the pieces I already know very well which includes much of the Bach and Mozart pieces. This process is about re-familiarizing myself with music I don't know as well, and getting to exposed to music I don't know at all. I am still going through the old warhorses and because the top of the list is clogged with symphonies, I haven't made it as far as I would've liked. I am currently listening to:

Scheherazade, Symphonic Suite, Opus 35
Vienna Philharmonic Orchestra
André Previn






It's a little more syrupy than some of the other stuff I listen to, but it's still very lushly orchestrated. Who knows, maybe I'll be humbled and learn something along the way.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Beethoven; Piano concertos 3 & 5*
_Serkin / Bernstein_:tiphat:


----------



## Pugg

bejart said:


> Ignaz Pleyel (1757-1831): String Quartet in A Major, Ben 335
> 
> Pleyel Quartett Koln: Ingeborg Scheerer and Verena Schoneberg, violins -- Andreas Gerhardus, viola -- Nicolas Selo, cello


Thank you again for reminding me of such wonderful recordings :tiphat:


----------



## Pugg

Kontrapunctus said:


> The Richter/Kondrashin recording is hard to knock off its pedestal, but this disc certainly gives it a thorough shaking!


As almost always , you are right :tiphat:


----------



## Pugg

​*Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 27*


----------



## tortkis

Bach: The Well-Tempered Clavier - Frédéric Desenclos (Alpha)









I'm listening to this work played on organ for the first time. Very refreshing.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Renée Fleming: Guilty Pleasures

*
Berlioz:Villanelle (from Les nuits d'été, Op. 7)
Canteloube:La Delaïssado (2nd series, no.4) from Chants d'Auvergne
Malurous qu'o uno fenno (3rd series, no.5) from Chants d'Auvergne

Corigliano, J:Once there was a golden bird (from The Ghosts of Versailles)

Delibes:Les filles de Cadix
Lakmé: Dôme épais (Flower Duet)Susan Graham (mezzo)

Duparchidylé

Dvorak:Za tihlou Gazelou (from Armida)

Falla:Nana (No. 5 from Siete canciones populares españolas)

Canción (No. 6 from Siete canciones populares españolas)

Rachmaninov:Twilight, Op.21 No. 3

Refice:Ombra di Nube

Smetana:Vendulka"s Lullaby (from The Kiss)

Strauss, J, II:Frag mich oft (Walzer aus Wien)

Tchaikovsky:Undina's Aria (from Undina)

trad.:Londonderry Air

Wagner:Träume (No. 5 from Wesendonck-Lieder)

Renée Fleming (soprano)

Philharmonia Orchestra, Sebastian Lang-Lessing


----------



## SiegendesLicht

brotagonist said:


> Finally, I'm back on track with this week's symphony:
> 
> View attachment 81146
> 
> 
> Bruckner Symphony 3 (original version)
> Nagano/Deutsches SO
> 
> You can't go wrong with this one, in my opinion. It's very Brucknerian and is considered his artisitc breakthrough. *Wagner chose it, apparently because of the quotes of his works. Most of these quotes were removed in the revisions. Unfortunately, I'm not catching any of them  even though I have the original version*.


When I listened to it, I heard all kinds of Wagnerian quotes - or rather imagined I heard them. At the end of the second movement I suddenly heard Amfortas' "Mein Vater, hochgesegnete der Helden". That one was definitely not there.


----------



## SiegendesLicht

Manxfeeder said:


> *Bruckner, Symphony No. 3.*
> 
> Simone Young. Sorry for the huge image, but it's such a great picture.


She and her Hamburgers will soon have a brand new home to shine in - the Elbphilarmonie.


----------



## Pugg

*Vinyl set !*

​
*Beethoven:*Symphony No. 9 in D minor, Op. 125 'Choral'
_Gundula Janowitz, Hilde Rössel-Majdan, Waldemar Kmentt, Walter Berry_

Wiener Singverein & Berliner Philharmoniker, _Herbert von Karajan
_
(recorded 1962)


----------



## Pugg

*Bach; J S:St John Passion, BWV245
*
Peter Schreier (Tenor), Robert Holl (Bass), Roberta Alexander (Soprano), Marjana Lipovsek (Mezzo-Soprano), Olaf Bär (Baritone), Rundfunkchor Leipzig (Chorus), Marjana Lipovsek (Contralto), Andrea Ihle (Soprano), Egbert Junghanns (Bass), Ekkehard Wagner (Tenor), Andreas Scheibner (Baritone)

Staatskapelle Dresden, Rundfunkchor Leipzig, Peter Schreier


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Sylvia Sass made an exciting debut at the Royal Opera House, Covent Garden, as Giselda in *I Lombardi* (indeed one of the best items on her debut recital is Giselda's great scene _Oh madre dal cielo_, better, I think, than Deutekom on the Philips recording) and was immediately signed up by Decca, who recorded three recitals with her between 1977 and 1979, all of them on this two CD set. She also recorded the role of Donna Elvira on Solti's *|Don Giovanni*, Judith in his *Duke Bluebeard's Castle*, and, for Philips, Lina in Gardelli's recording of *Stiffelio*. The rest of her fairly extensive catalogue was recorded for Hungaraton.

Another singer who suffered from comparisons with Callas, her international career was relatively short-lived, though she continued to sing in her native Hungary, and, for all I know, may still do so. She is 64 now.

She was ever a variable singer, and you can hear some of that in these recitals. Top notes could be spot on or hard and squally, but she could float out the most delicate of _pianissimi_ (a beautifully poised top D, which most sopranos duck, in _D'amor sul'ali rosee_, for instance). She was a beautiful woman, with a striking presence, but a mannered, semaphore-like actress. However, on all her records, there is a strong personality at work, even if, on occasions, she can sound as if she is ghosting Callas.

Of the two operatic recitals, I'd say the first (a side each of Puccini and Verdi) is the most successful, the dynamic extremes and mannerisms being more evident in the second. The Liszt and Bartok songs, though, are certainly worth hearing, and not just for the splendid accompaniments by Andras Schiff, her singing particularly vivid in the Liszt, and the Barok benefiting from idiomatic Hungarian.


----------



## Kivimees

Lepo Sumera piano works played by his daughter Kadri-Ann Sumera:









Details of this recently issued CD:

http://www.discogs.com/Lepo-Sumera-Kadri-Ann-Sumera-Piano-Music/release/6893824


----------



## Pugg

​*Bruch ; Violin concert no2 / Scottish fantasie
Itzhak Perhlman *


----------



## Pugg

*Tchaikovsky* symphony 4 + Violin Concerto (Belkin)


----------



## Blancrocher

Beethoven: Archduke and Ghost trios (Istomin, Stern, Rose)


----------



## elgar's ghost

More Ravel this morning and afternoon.

Ballet - _Daphnis et Chloé_ (1909-12):










_Gaspard de la nuit_ (1908), _Valses nobles et sentimentales_ (1911), _Jeux d'eau_ (1901), _Miroirs_ (1904-05), Sonatine (1903-05), _La Tombeau de Couperin_ (1914-17), Prélude (1913), _Menuet sur le nom d'Haydn_ (1909), _À la manière de Borodine et Chabrier_ (1912-13), _Menuet antique_ (1895), _Pavane pour une infante défunte_ (1899) and _Ma mère l'Oye_ for piano duet (1908-10):


----------



## bejart

Giuseppe Tartini (1697-1770): Violin Sonata No.9 in A Major

Peter Sheppard Skaerved, violin


----------



## Guest

The sounds in my local library.


----------



## Kivimees

bejart said:


> Giuseppe Tartini (1697-1770): Violin Sonata No.9 in A Major
> 
> Peter Sheppard Skaerved, violin


Does the CD give any information on the rather macabre cover art?


----------



## Pugg

​
*Beethoven ; Piano concertos 1 & 2*
Daniel Barenboim/ Otto Klemperer


----------



## Jeff W

*In which there is Mahler and violin concertos*

Good morning TC from Albany! A Mahler and symphony and a bunch of Violin Concertos. None of the concertos are by Mahler though. Don't think he ever wrote a concerto (although I did find an April Fool's Day article about one being found...).









Now contrary to my title, I did listen to Respighi's Roman Trilogy first. Lorin Maazel conducted the Pittsburgh Symphony Orchestra. Very nice recording. I do have Riccardo Muti with the Philadelphia Orchestra that I should do some comparative listening to...









The centerpiece of the night\morning though was this live recording of Gustav Mahler's Symphony No. 5 with Klaus Tennstedt conducting the NDR Symphony Orchestra. Outstanding performance, in my opinion, marred only by slightly thin sound on the recording.









A perennial favorite on my iPod, James Ehnes playing the Korngold, Barber and Walton violin concertos with Bramwell Tovey conducting the Vancouver Symphony Orchestra. I've sung the praises of this one many times before and will not do so here.









Mendelssohn & Tchaikovsky's Violin Concertos with Isaac Stern as soloist with Eugene Ormandy conducting the Philadelphia Orchestra. I've had this one for a very long time and have played it many many times (luckily CDs and digital files do not wear out easily!). I seem to have imprinted on this recording as it is the one I hear in my head when I think of these works.









Finishing out with the Brahms Violin Concerto and Joseph Joachim's Violin Concerto No. 2. Rachel Barton Pine plays the violin and Carlos Kalmar conducts the Chicago Symphony Orchestra.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

I'm still in my vocal renaissance period. Lassus now: "Cantiones sacrae sex vocum" with Collegium Vocale Gent & Philippe Herreweghe.


----------



## Taggart

bejart said:


> Giuseppe Tartini (1697-1770): Violin Sonata No.9 in A Major
> 
> Peter Sheppard Skaerved, violin





Kivimees said:


> Does the CD give any information on the rather macabre cover art?


The image is _Tartini's Dream_ by Louis-Léopold Boilly 1824. See wiki on the Devil's Trill Sonata for details of the dream and a link to a larger version of the picture.


----------



## DavidA

Holst Planets BPO / Karajan

Bleak and forbidding.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Beethoven*; Symphonies 5&7 
V.P Carlos Kleiber.:tiphat:


----------



## Orfeo

*What? No Break Dancing?? Well, c'est la vie*
:cheers:

*Antonin Dvorak*
Slavonic Dances opp. 46 & 72.
-The Royal Philharmonic Orchestra/Antal Dorati.

*Johannes Brahms*
Hungarian Dances.
-The Gewandhaus Orchestra of Leipzig/Kurt Masur.

*Leos Janacek*
Lachian Dances.
-The Czech State Philharmonic, Brno/Jose Serebrier.

*Zoltan Kodaly*
Dances of Galanta.
Dances of Marosszek.
-The Philadelphia Orchestra/Eugene Ormandy.

*Alexander Glazunov*
Scenes de Ballet, op. 52.
-The Royal Scottish National Orchestra (RSNO)/Neemi Jarvi.
*
Anatoly Lyadov*
A Musical Snuffbox, op. 32.
-The Royal Scottish National Orchestra (RSNO)/Neemi Jarvi.

*Pyotr Illyich Tchaikovsky*
Suite no. III in G major, op. 55.
-The USSR State Symphony Orchestra/Yevgeny Svetlanov.
*
Sergei Rachmaninoff*
Symphonic Dances, op. 45.
-The Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra/Vladimir Ashkenazy.


----------



## Pugg

​
*La jolie Fille de Perth 
*
_June Anderson/ Alfredo Krauss/ Gino Quilicio et al.
Georges Prêtre _ conducting.

Recorded 1985
Much neglected and underrated.


----------



## pmsummer

PROVERB*
NAGOYA MARIMBAS**
CITY LIFE***
*Steve Reich*
Theatre of Voices*
Paul Hillier - conductor
Bob Becker, James Preiss** - marimbas
The Steve Reich Ensemble***
Bradley Lubman - conductor

_Nonesuch_


----------



## Vasks

*Marschner - Grande Ouverture solenne (Walter/Marco Polo)
Brahms - Variations on a Theme by Robert Schumann (Schmitt-Leonardy/Brilliant)
Volkmann - Symphony #2 (Albert/cpo)*


----------



## Easy Goer

Nikolai Kapustin Piano Music - Marc-Andre Hamelin.


----------



## jim prideaux

Oramo and the CBSO performing Sibelius 6th and 7th Symphonies......

have managed to get this complete cycle for pennies over the last few months-pristine second hand.....did not really 'need' another Sibelius cycle but I do think this series of recordings have been underestimated (as was the same conductors Schumann cycle)

...and on to Tapiola!


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Rozhdestvensky's LSO recording of Rachmaninov's 2nd Symphony has always seemed one of the best to me, though I have a friend who finds it a tad underwhelming. For my part, I think Rozhdestvensky conducts with a sure sense of the symphony's overall structure, whilst, at the same time, giving full rein to its emotional core. The LSO play gloriously for him too, with some especially fine contributions from the brass.


----------



## pmsummer

VAUGHAN WILLIAMS
_Fantasia on Greensleeves - Fantasia on a Theme by Thomas Tallis - The Lark Ascending - Norfolk Rhapsody No. 1 - In the Fen Country - Five Variants of 'Dives and Lazarus'_
*Ralph Vaughan Williams*
The New Queen's Hall Orchestra
Hagai Shaha - violin
Barry Wordsworth - conductor

_Argo_


----------



## senza sordino

Prokofiev symphony no 5 and original version of symphony no 4
View attachment 81193

Prokofiev string quartets and quintet
View attachment 81192


----------



## Stirling

Sibelius Symphony #1


----------



## Stirling

Sibelius #2


----------



## Morimur




----------



## Stirling

Sibelius #3


----------



## Stirling

Sibelius #4


----------



## Mahlerian

Mozart: The Magic Flute
Keenlyside, Röschmann, Hartmann, Damrau, Selig, Orchestra and Chorus of the Royal Opera House, cond. Davis


----------



## Jos

Bartok pianoconcertos 1,2 and 3 and the rhapsody opus 1

Gabor Gabos piano
Symphony Orchestra of the Hungarian Radio and Television, Gyorgy Lehel

Qualiton, 1965. Hungarian pressing, stereo

The rhapsody is a nicely romantic start of this boxset


----------



## Stirling

Sibelius Sym #5


----------



## elgar's ghost

Alkan chamber and Schumann orchestral tonight.

Grand Duo concertant in F-sharp minor for violin and piano op.21 (c. 1840), Piano Trio in G-minor op.30 (before 1841) and Sonate de concert in E for cello and piano op.47 (1856):










Piano Concerto in A-minor op.54 (1845), Overture, Scherzo and Finale op.52 (1841), Symphony no.1 in B-flat - _Spring_ op.38 (1841), Symphony no.2 in C op.61 (1845-46), Symphony no.3 in E-flat - _Rhenish_ op.97 (1850), Symphony no.4 in D-minor op.120 (1840 - rev. 1851) and Overture - _Julius Caesar_ op.128 (1851):


----------



## Stirling

Sibelius 6th Symphony


----------



## Guest

A friend recently brought up this disc in an email, so I thought I'd give it a listen since it's been a while. I had forgotten what wonderful and staggeringly difficult pieces they are, as well as how fantastically Scherbakov plays them. Apparently, this disc is out of print, as it sells for $39 to $995 on Amazon! (My friend lost his copy and I researched availability for him.) While I wouldn't pay nearly $1000 for it, 71 minutes of virtuoso music, wonderfully played and recorded for $40 isn't too terrible.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Brahms, Symphonies Nos. 1 and 4*

After hearing Karajan's Brahms cycle and thinking I should like his interpretation but don't quite, along comes George Szell. Szell's interpretations resonate with me for some reason. I'm pumped that I found this Brahms cycle at my used CD store.


----------



## Stirling

Sibelius Symphony #7


----------



## JosefinaHW

DavidA said:


> View attachment 81188
> 
> 
> Holst Planets BPO / Karajan
> 
> Bleak and forbidding.


Excellent recommendation for all that is going on in the heavens this week! http://www.skyandtelescope.com/observing/sky-at-a-glance/this-weeks-sky-at-a-glance-february-5-13/


----------



## JosefinaHW

pmsummer said:


> VAUGHAN WILLIAMS
> _Fantasia on Greensleeves - Fantasia on a Theme by Thomas Tallis - The Lark Ascending - Norfolk Rhapsody No. 1 - In the Fen Country - Five Variants of 'Dives and Lazarus'_
> *Ralph Vaughan Williams*
> The New Queen's Hall Orchestra
> Hagai Shaha - violin
> Barry Wordsworth - conductor
> 
> _Argo_


Thank you for posting with the lovely backdrop!


----------



## JosefinaHW

Wood said:


> A lot of lieder from the Janet Baker EMI box set. Schubert,Schumann, Mendelssohn and Brahms variously accompanied by Moore, Parsons & Barenboim. Also DFD, but not many thankfully.


You don't like DFD???!!!???!! How can this be?


----------



## JosefinaHW

Oliver said:


>


What happened here????


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Schumann, Symphony No. 1*

I found both this and Szell's Brahms cycle in my used CD store today. The owner calls his store a treasure hunt. It was for me today.


----------



## Figleaf

JosefinaHW said:


> You don't like DFD???!!!???!! How can this be?


Speaking for myself: I find him affected, dry voiced for most of his career, and tending to speak rather than sing, including 'spitting' the consonants. It's like listening to a professor explaining some aspect of a Lied, rather than an actual performance.

As far as Wood is concerned, I happen to know that he has a strong preference for female voices...


----------



## KenOC

Sibelius Symphony #2, Lahti SO with Okko Kamu.


----------



## Blancrocher

Schubert: String Quartets 12-15 (Melos)


----------



## D Smith

Shostakovich String Quartets Nos. 4 & 5. Emerson String Quartet. I return to his quartets again and again and always find something new. Recommended.


----------



## Bruce

*P&O partly*

Tonight, I'm listening to:

Liszt - Totentanz with Michel Béroff and Kurt Masur conducting the Leipzig Gewandhaus Orchestra

Finzi - Grand Fantasia and Toccata for Piano and Orchestra, Fowke playing piano with Hickox and the Royal Liverpool PO

Bach - Toccata, Adagio and Fugue in C, BWV 564 with Helmut Walcha playing the organ

Denisov - Variations on Haydn "Tod ist ein langer Schlaff" with Peter Bruns playing cello and conducting the Leipzig Mendelssohn Chamber Orchestra

Haydn - Notturno No. 1 in C, Hob.II:25 by Harsanyi and the Piedmont Chamber Symphony


----------



## deprofundis

I just heard a subjection from TC menber Art rock, Hovaness, mont st helen symphony no 50 , woaw i would situated this music i would says it's fit between Bax greatest melody and Holst ''the planets'' for the intensity and power, this is what come to mind not that the composer ain't original, he brilliant i order the Gerard Schwartz conducted symphony from seatle orchestra a good conductor, the cd is 80 minutes long compilation archive of mister Hovhaness. thank art rock .


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Brahms, Symphony No. 2*

So far, I really like what Szell is doing here.


----------



## Jeffrey Smith

Fake Roman history yields optimal music.


----------



## bejart

Jan Vanhal (1739-1813): Sinfonia in E Major, Bryan E2

Maki Fukumoto leading the Haydn Sinfonietta Tokyo


----------



## KenOC

Spohr's Nonet in F major (his only one I think), Nash Ensemble. My favorite Spohr.


----------



## Biwa

Henri Duparc (1848-1933)
L'Invitation au voyage
Romance de Mignon
Au pays où se fait la guerre
Chanson triste
Phidylé

Kaija Saariaho (1952)
Attente
Douleur
Parfum de l'instant 
Résonances

Sergei Rachmaninov (1873-1943)
Ne poi, krasavitsa
Sumerki
Otrïvok iz A. Myusse
Muza
Kakoye stsaatje

Antonin Dvorák (1841-1904)
Cigánské meldoie
Má písen zas mi láskou zní
Aj! Kterak trojhranec muj
A les je tichy kolem kol
Struna naladéna
Siroké rukávy a siroké gate
Když mine stará marks
Dejte klec jestreábu

Karita Mattila, soprano
Martin Katz, piano


----------



## Kevin Pearson

Really have come to love this symphony! The more that I listen to it the more the piece works for me as a whole.










Kevin


----------



## Pugg

*Rossini & Verdi* Overtures

London Symphony Orchestra, Antal Doráti

Minneapolis Symphony Orchestra, Antal Doráti


----------



## science

I'd listened to this a couple years ago and it didn't do much for me, but this time it struck me - this is really nice music. I'm not sure how a knowledgeable historian of music would evaluate it - as innovative or cliché or whatever - but as a naive listener I was able to really enjoy it. It's definitely beautiful and interesting.


----------



## Jeffrey Smith

CD 5 Piano works.
Mostly Ciccolini, partnered by Tacchino as needed. Three pieces are borrowed from Decca, played by Thibaudet.
I originally said Vexations makes no appearance in this set. I was wrong. The last track on this CD is a 94 second clip from Vexations.

Satie shows himself to very 20th century in his sound world, even if he dressed like a 19th century dude.


----------



## Tristan

*Beethoven* - Piano Sonata No. 23 in F minor, "Appassionata", Op. 57










I've never before listened to this sonata in its entirety; before I had only ever heard the 1st and 3rd movements. And they are great, for sure, but the 2nd movement is amazing--it's so beautiful (mainly in its simplicity and incredibly "happy" sound) and I can't believe it's taken me this long to hear it. I'll be adding it to my favorite Beethoven compositions.


----------



## Pugg

​*Mozart; Double concertos
Lupu and Perahia *


----------



## Pugg

Biwa said:


> View attachment 81209
> 
> 
> Henri Duparc (1848-1933)
> L'Invitation au voyage
> Romance de Mignon
> Au pays où se fait la guerre
> Chanson triste
> Phidylé
> 
> Kaija Saariaho (1952)
> Attente
> Douleur
> Parfum de l'instant
> Résonances
> 
> Sergei Rachmaninov (1873-1943)
> Ne poi, krasavitsa
> Sumerki
> Otrïvok iz A. Myusse
> Muza
> Kakoye stsaatje
> 
> Antonin Dvorák (1841-1904)
> Cigánské meldoie
> Má písen zas mi láskou zní
> Aj! Kterak trojhranec muj
> A les je tichy kolem kol
> Struna naladéna
> Siroké rukávy a siroké gate
> Když mine stará marks
> Dejte klec jestreábu
> 
> Karita Mattila, soprano
> Martin Katz, piano


Seldom seen here, Matilla, however, their loss


----------



## Pugg

​
*Yevgeny Sudbin Plays Chopin*

Fantasia in F minor, Op. 49
Nocturne No. 7 in C sharp minor, Op. 27 No. 1
Nocturne No. 13 in C minor, Op. 48 No. 1
Mazurka No. 7 in F minor, Op. 7 No. 3
Mazurka No. 23 in D major, Op. 33 No. 2
Mazurka No. 25 in B minor, Op. 33 No. 4
Ballade No. 3 in A flat major, Op. 47
Mazurka No. 17 in B flat minor, Op. 24 No. 4
Mazurka No. 32 in C sharp minor, Op. 50 No. 3
Nocturne No. 16 in E flat major, Op. 55 No. 2
Ballade No. 4 in F minor, Op. 52

Sudbin:À la minute (a paraphrase on Chopin's Waltz in D flat major, Op. 64, No. 1)

Yevgeny Sudbin (piano)


----------



## Pugg

*Beethoven: Triple concerto /Fantasia for Piano, Chorus and Orchestra in C minor, Op. 80*

Daniel Barenboim / Perlman/ Ma 
Berliner Philharmoniker, Chor der Deutschen Staatsoper, Daniel Barenboim


----------



## Pugg

​
*Delibes: Lakmé*

_Dame Joan Sutherland_ (Lakmé), Alain Vanzo (Gerald), Gabriel Bacquier (Nilakantha), Emile Belcourt (Hadji), Jane Berbié (Mallika)

Monte Carlo Opera, _Richard Bonynge_



> "Bonynge has the right idiom at his finger tips, the recording is beautiful ...and the subsidiary casting is unusually strong...Miss Sutherland lifts her voice into the upper reaches without the faintest deterioration in quality so that she is singing limpid, round, unforced and poised notes full of charm and colour" Gramophone Magazine, May 1969


----------



## Tsaraslondon

I don't listen to nearly enough chamber music, but Schubert's String Quintet has always been a favourite of mine, the Adagio one of those moments of pure sublimity.

Wonderful performance from the Melos Quartet with Rostropovich in the second cello part.


----------



## Wood

JosefinaHW said:


> You don't like DFD???!!!???!! How can this be?


I find him variously affected and bland, as well as him not being a girl. 

I do enjoy male singers for leider, especially Peter Anders and more recently, thanks to Figleaf, Souzay.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Sticking with chamber music for the moment. Impossible to divorce Messiaen's Quartet from the circumstances of its composition, written in a prisoner of war camp at Goritz near Silesia, and first performed there in 1941, its unusual combination of instruments dictated to the instrumentalists Messiaen had available to him.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Wood said:


> I find him variously affected and bland, as well as him not being a girl.
> 
> I do enjoy male singers for leider, especially Peter Anders and more recently, thanks to Figleaf, Souzay.


I do understand why some people don't like DFD, especially towards the end of his career, when he could have a tendency to bark, but surely he was never bland, quite the opposite in fact. Blandness to me suggests someone who makes little effect, who is barely noticeable, who says nothing about the music they are singing. Like him or hate him, DFD could never be accused of the above.


----------



## Fugue Meister

Today I'm determined to wrap my head around the string quartets of Britten, strange as they may be.


----------



## Pugg

HAYDN Piano Trio Hob. XV:19 
BEETHOVEN Piano Trios WoO 38 
(Kogan, Rostropovich)


----------



## elgar's ghost

Schumann's Cello Concerto plus various chamber works this morning and early afternoon.

String Quartet no.1 in A-minor op.41 no.1 (1842), String Quartet no.2 in F op.41 no.2 (1842), String Quartet no.3 in A op.41 no.3 (1842), Piano Quintet in E-flat op.44 (1842), Piano Quartet in E-flat op.47 (1842), Adagio and Allegro - version for cello and piano op.70 (1849), Three Fantasy Pieces - version for cello and piano op.73 (1849), Five Pieces in Folk Style for cello and piano op.102 (1849) and Cello Concerto in A-minor op.129 (1850):















***









(*** - same recording and artwork but on Philips rather than Decca)


----------



## Badinerie

Fancy a bit more Granville Ransome Bantock...City of Hull youth Orchestra indeed.










Edit....Oh dearie me! Come back Vernon Handley all is for given!


----------



## jim prideaux

Brahms-Piano Trio no.1 performed by Renaud and Gautier Capucon and Nicholas Angelich.


----------



## Pugg

​
Someone recommend this to me so here we go 

*Liszt: Requiem, S12*

Alfonz Bartha, Sandor Palcso & Zsolt Bende

Hungarian Army Male Chorus, Janos Ferencsik


----------



## Vasks

*Ziehrer - Overture to "Ein tolles Madel" (Pollack/Marco Polo)
Reger - Five Humoresques (Hamelin/Hyperion)
Zemlinsky - String Quartet #1 (LaSalle/Brilliant)
Pfitzner - Blutenwunder & Trauermarch from "Die Rose vom Liebesgarten" (Sawallisch/Orfeo)*


----------



## Blancrocher

Pogorelich playing Haydn


----------



## bejart

Alessandro Marcello (1673-1747): Trumpet Concerto in C Minor

Jesus Lopez-colon conducting the London Philharmonic Orchestra -- Maurice Andre, trumpet


----------



## Pugg

​*Teresa Berganza* (mezzo-soprano)

Haydn:Arianna a Naxos, cantata, Hob.XXVIb/2
Monteverdi:Lamento d'Arianna 'Lasciatemi morire'
Rossini:Giovanna d'Arco
Vivaldi:Cantata RV675 'Piango, gemo, sospiro'

English Chamber Orchestra,_ Marcello Viotti_


----------



## Badinerie

"Cleaning my ears out" with an old favourite.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Orff: Carmina Burana
*
Christiane Oelze (soprano), David Kübler (tenor), Simon Keenlyside (baritone)

Orchester der Deutschen Oper Berlin, Chor der Deutschen Oper Berlin, Knabenchor Berlin, Christian Thielemann


----------



## Orfeo

*Aram Khachaturian*
Ballet "Spartacus" in four acts, nine scenes (original version).
-The Bolshoi Theatre Orchestra et Chorus/Algis Zhuraitis.

*Karen Khachaturian*
Ballet "Cipollino" in three acts, seven scenes.
-The Bolshoi Theatre Orchestra/Alexander Kopylov.

*Boris Parsadanian*
Symphony no. I in C "To the Memory of the 26 Commissars of Baku."***
Symphony no. II in E-flat "Martyros Sarian."
-Klara Kadinskaya, soprano.***
-The Moscow Radio Symphony(***) & the USSR Symphony/Yevgeny Svetlanov.

*Fikret Amirov*
The Tale of Nasimi (Tragic Music).
Symphonic Mugams (Kurd Ovshari & Gulistan Bayaty Shiraz).
-The Moscow Radio & Television Symphony Orchestra/Yalchin Adigezalov.


----------



## Orfeo

Kevin Pearson said:


> Really have come to love this symphony! The more that I listen to it the more the piece works for me as a whole.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kevin


This is a wonderful recording (I like it slightly more than Boult's otherwise admirable survey of this sprawling work).


----------



## Pugg

​
*Bach, J S: St Matthew Passion, BWV244*

_Ian Bostridge_ (Evangelist), Franz-Josef Selig (Christus), Sibylla Rubens (soprano), Andreas Scholl (countertenor), Werner Güra (tenor), Dietrich Henschel (baritone)

Cantate Domino Schola Cantorum, Collegium Vocale & Collegium Vocale Orchestra, Philippe Herreweghe


----------



## TurnaboutVox

*Schoenberg
Complete songs disc 4*
2 Gesange, Op. 1
8 Lieder, Op. 6
2 Balladen, Op. 12
2 Lieder, Op. 14
4 Deutsche Volkslieder
3 Lieder, Op. 48
Melanie Diener, soprano, Christa Mayer, contralto, Konrad Jarnot, baritone
Urs Liska, piano [Capriccio, 2012]










*
Poulenc
Complete songs, CD 4 'Fancy'*
Poèmes de Ronsard FP38 Susan Bickley (mezzo)
Chansons gaillardes FP42 Ashley Riches (baritone)
Vocalise FP44 Geraldine McGreevy (soprano)
Épitaphe FP55 Neal Davies (bass)
Cinq poèmes de Max Jacob FP59 Nicole Tibells (soprano)
Huit chansons polonaises FP69 Agnieszka Adamczak (soprano)
À sa guitare FP79 Geraldine McGreevy (soprano)
Priez pour paix FP95 Susan Bickley (mezzo)
Chansons villageoises FP117 Christopher Maltman (baritone)
Trois chansons de F García Lorca FP136 Susan Bickley (mezzo)
Hymne FP144 Neal Davies (bass)
Mazurka FP145 Neal Davies (bass)
Fancy FP174 Geraldine McGreevy (soprano)
Graham Johnston, piano [Hyperion, 2013]


----------



## pmsummer

DIE KUNST DER FUGE
*J.S. Bach*
Hespèrion XX
Bruce Dickey - cornetto, Paolo Grazzi - oboe da caccia, Charles Toet - trombone, Claude Wassmer - basson, Jordi Savall - viole de gambe soprano, Christophe Coin - viole de gambe altus, Roberto Gini - viole de gambe ténor, Paolo Pandolfo - viole de gambe basse
Jordi Savall - director

_Alia Vox_


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

Franz Schubert - Symphony No. 3 in D Major, D 200; Symphony No. 4 in C minor, D 417 'Tragic'; Symphony No. 8 in B minor, 'Unfinished' D 759 (Frans Brüggen; Orchestra of the 18th Century).









Excellent hip performances, both 'explosive' and graceful in the right moments. The winds come through very well.

Symphonies No. 3 and 4 are a bit underrated imo, they are great to come back to and always sound fresh to the ear. Symphony No. 8 is epic and masterful.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Next Schumann instalment - piano works pt. I, the three piano trios and the violin concerto.

_Papillons_ op.2 (1929-31), _Davidsbündlertänze_ op.6 (1837), _Carnaval_ op.9 (1835-39), Symphonic Studies op.13 (1834), _Kinderszenen_ op.15 (1838), _Kreisleriana_ op.16 (1838), Piano Trio no.1 in D-minor op.47 (1847), Piano Trio no.2 in F op.80 (1847), Piano Trio no.3 in G-minor op.110 (1851) and Violin Concerto in D-minor op. post. (1853):


----------



## mmsbls

William Byrd: Mass for 3, 4, and 5 voices









Charpentier: Te Deum
Cavalli: Laetatus sum, Magnificat


----------



## schigolch




----------



## Tsaraslondon

This is a gorgeous disc. It starts with the _Serenade to Music_, in its original version, which was written for 16 famous soloists, who performed it at its premiere at the Royal Albert Hall on October 5th, 1938, on the occasion of Sir Henry Wood's "Jubilee". The soloists here (names of originals in brackets) are
Elizabeth Connell (Eva Turner)
Anne Dawson (Stiles Allen)
Linda Kitchen (Elsie Suddaby)
Amanda Roocroft (Isobel Baillie)
Diana Montague (Mary Jarred)
Jean Rigby (Astra Desmond)
Sarah Walker (Muriel Brunskill)
Catherine Wyn-Rogers (Margaret Balfour)
John Mark Ainsley (Heddle Nash)
Arthur Davies (Walter Widdop)
Maldwyn Davies (Parry Jones)
Martyn Hill (Frank Titterton)
Thomas Allen (Roy Henderson)
Alan Opie (Robert Easton)
John Connell (Norman Allin)
Gwynne Howell (Harold Williams).

Though some of these names may not resonate in the mind as some of their illustrious predecessors, they nevertheless give a beautiful performance.

It is followed by the _Five Mystical Songs_ and _Fantasia on Christmas Carols_, both featuring Thomas Allen as soloist, and the disc finishes with that beautifully strange work _Flos Campi_, for viola (Nobuko Imai), small wordless chorus and chamber orchestra, one of the most haunting pieces Vaughan Williams ever wrote.

The Corydon Singers and English Chamber Orchestra are conducted by Matthew Best.


----------



## Manxfeeder

Jeffrey Smith said:


> Mostly Ciccolini, partnered by Tacchino as needed.
> 
> Satie shows himself to very 20th century in his sound world, even if he dressed like a 19th century dude.


Satie was remarkable in that he anticipated much of the innovations in music of the 20th Century. He could be considered a musical prophet.

How does Ciccolini sound? I see that he has been remastered. The original EMI CDs didn't match the warmer sound of the LPs. Do you think they have fixed it this time around?


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Bruckner, Symphony No. 8*

My used CD store has been outdoing itself this week. This is a marvelous live recording of the 8th, recorded in the Lubeck Cathedral. The cathedral's echo is striking without obliterating the details.


----------



## starthrower

From the Boulez Complete Erato box. First listen to Franco Donatoni (1927-2000).

Tema, and Cadeau are instrumental works for chamber ensembles of 12 & 11

instruments. Sounds atonal, but fairly colorful music for brass, winds

and percussion. May appeal to fans of Carter and Boulez, and anyone who

enjoys Leonardo Balada's chamber orchestra CD on Naxos.


----------



## Stirling

Bach Concerto A Minor - https://www.criterion.com/ with Heifetz


----------



## Blancrocher

Beethoven: Late String Quartets (Emerson)


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Brahms, Symphonies Nos. 2 and 3*


----------



## Jeffrey Smith

Manxfeeder said:


> Satie was remarkable in that he anticipated much of the innovations in music of the 20th Century. He could be considered a musical prophet.
> 
> How does Ciccolini sound? I see that he has been remastered. The original EMI CDs didn't match the warmer sound of the LPs. Do you think they have fixed it this time around?


As best as I can tell, these are not new remasterings. The copyright dates for the Ciccolini (and therefore the date of the masterings being used) are from the mid 1980s.

There are a few newly recorded pieces in the set, but I don't think any older recordings were remastered.


----------



## Manxfeeder

Oops. Duplicate post. See the one below.


----------



## Manxfeeder

Jeffrey Smith said:


> As best as I can tell, these are not new remasterings. The copyright dates for the Ciccolini (and therefore the date of the masterings being used) are from the mid 1980s.
> 
> There are a few newly recorded pieces in the set, but I don't think any older recordings were remastered.


If it's from the '80s, that must be from Ciccolini's second Satie cycle that he recorded. The sound was much better on that one.


----------



## Cosmos

For no other reason but the genre, I'll be listening to two Sinfonia-Concertantes

First, by Mozart, in Eb major, K.297b (maybe? Apparently the authenticity is up for debate)










Second, by Prokofiev, op. 125 (of course we all know this one's legit)


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Schumann, 4th Symphony.*


----------



## poconoron

Mozart's Missa Solemnis K337 from Brilliant Classics Complete Mozart Edition. A quite beautiful little piece of about 22 minutes in length.

http://www.amazon.com/Mozart-Comple...id=1455060856&sr=1-1&keywords=mozart+complete


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Beethoven, Quartet Op. 59, No. 1*

Lindsay Quartet.


----------



## KenOC

Listening to Klemperer's Eroica. I often like some newer recordings better, but this is a reminder of when such music was more "important" than it seems now, perhaps because LPs cost a lot and the selection was pretty limited. So Klemperer takes his time and gives the occasion considerable gravity and weight.


----------



## George O

Lester Trimble (1923-1986)

Panels I for Ten Players
electric guitar, baritone saxophone, farfisa, electric harpsichord, piccolo, percussion, violin, viola, cello, bass (musicians not identified) / Lester Trimble

String Quartet No. 1
The New Forum Quartet:
Max Pollikoff, violin
Paul Bernard, violin
George Grossman, viola
Ralph Oxman, cello

Five Episodes for Piano
William Masselos, piano

on Desto (NYC), from 1970


----------



## D Smith

Schumann: Symphonies 3 & 4. Wand/NDR. Big and bold Schumann. Lots of energy. For me Szell still has the edge but these are very good performances.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Bruckner, Symphony No. 4*

I can't believe I haven't gotten around yet to hearing Wand's recording of this.


----------



## deprofundis

Im lisening to* Gesualdo*- madrigal 4 book 4 ,

i did not heard this one enought, im expecting some of his best madrigals form 4-6 on another label than naxos... yet i find this naxos Gesualdo box set very nice very exiting great job.


----------



## Guest

The "Wandererfantasie" today. I think I prefer this interpretation to Pollini's, Brendel's, and Richter's. Great sound, too, if just a trifle distant for my taste.


----------



## Mahlerian

Ligeti: String Quartet No. 2
Arditti Quartet









Lassus: Motets and Chansons
Hilliard Ensemble


----------



## bejart

Ignaz Pleyel (1757-1831): Symphony in G Major, Ben 156

Paul Wiegold conducting the Camerata pro Musica


----------



## bz3

Plenty of piano music.

Schumann - Piano Sonata 2, Fantasie
Brahms - Op. 118 Pieces 
Schubert - D958 Sonata
Chopin - Op. 6 and 7 Mazurkas


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

I have a number of alternative recordings of Bach's Brandenburg Concertos... but Jordi Savall's HIP version remains my no. 1 "go to" recording. It has a great muscularity and rhythmic drive that I feel suits these works. There are other recordings that are more elegant... gallant... but I prefer my Bach with a bite. :lol:










ps... I think Savall's choice of the portrait of a young Bach... the guy caught in the organ loft with his wife to be... the guy who fathered 20 children... as opposed to the usual portraits of a steretypically staid and sturdy old man Bach... is perfectly suited to this recording.


----------



## Bruce

Kevin Pearson said:


> Really have come to love this symphony! The more that I listen to it the more the piece works for me as a whole.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kevin


I might have to give that one another try. I heard it about 30 years ago, and couldn't quite warm up to it, but as I've grown more habituated to some of the British composers, I might find it more enjoyable. Thanks for the reminder!


----------



## Bruce

*100SQs*

Drawn from the list formulated a few months ago of the 100 greatest string quartets (which ultimately grew to 200 outstanding works):

Ravel - String Quartet in F (performed by the Melos Quartet) #10
Brahms- String Quartet No. 2 in A minor (performed by the LaSalle Quartet) #63
Shostakovich - String Quartet No. 10 in A-flat, Op. 118 (performed by the Alexander Quartet) #194
Cherubini - String Quartet No. 6 in A minor (performed by the Melos Quartet) #149


----------



## bejart

Jan Ladislav Dussek (1760-1812): String Quartet in B Flat, Op.60, No.2

Camesina Quartet: Johannes Gebauer and Karen Walthinson, violins -- Irina Alexandrowna, violina-- Martin Burkhardt, cello


----------



## nbergeron

I'm really enjoying this piece and I'm immensely thankful I don't have to play it .


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

Well... let's stick with the Baroque... and Jordi Savall. Love Biber!


----------



## deprofundis

Ockay here the deal im waiting for cds they will come one days or never or some of it, but in the meantime im lisening to
*on the way to Bethlehem*, one of naxos gem, your a starter your looking for medieval fine instrumental music work, than i sugest imperatively you buy this following title, it featured music of various exotic european or midle east country .The singer is pleasant when there vocal, the instrumental part is adequat.Great cd overall, better yet buy this and codex faenza on the same label than your set for some joy ride into medieval lore...it can indulce astral projection after countless lisen into this foggy era in time.

P.s i will lisen afterward to* The mass of Tournai - st luke passion*, critics at amazon bash this recording, i take it personnal i enjoy the recording and will lisen to it again and again...ockay maybe st luke passion is not has moving has the mass of tournai, but this is ain't any concret argument to bash the cd, i think they done a nice work.


----------



## pmsummer

*Indeed, a fine recording.*










ON THE WAY TO BETHLEHEM
_Music of the Medieval Pilgrim: 14th-15th Century English, Macedonian, Syrian, Croatian, Turkish, Flemish_
*Ensemble Oni Wytars
Ensemble Unicorn
*
_Naxos_


----------



## Blancrocher

Samuel Barber - Agnes dei (choral version of the Adagio) - The Choir of Trinity College


----------



## bejart

Johann Nepomuk Hummel (1778-1837): Piano Sonata No.2 in E Flat, Op.13

Alexander Cattarino, piano


----------



## Jeffrey Smith

Bruckner
Symphonie Nr. 0 in d moll "Nullte" WAB 100
RSO Saarbrucken S. Skrowaczewski conducting

The earlier "Study Symphony" sounds Schubertian, but in this symphony some of the trademark Brucknerian tropes--the proto minimalism, the choir like use of strings and brass, the dynamic fading in and out--are clearly present.


----------



## Pugg

* Rachmaninoff* - Concerto No. 2
Van Cliburn


----------



## Kevin Pearson

@Bruce - I hope you will give the Moeran Symphony another try. It's worth spending some time with it. Now it might be a hidden prejudice being raised in an Irish household that draws me to the symphony. I hear reminiscences of my youth. I'm not the type of person who makes anything of my heritage. I just grew up with a lot of the Irish melodies in my home and my grandmother's home as a youth and I enjoy Irish melodies, which Moeran is greatly influenced by.

Now listening to these beauties!










Kevin


----------



## Bruce

Kevin Pearson said:


> @Bruce - I hope you will give the Moeran Symphony another try. It's worth spending some time with it. Now it might be a hidden prejudice being raised in an Irish household that draws me to the symphony. I hear reminiscences of my youth. I'm not the type of person who makes anything of my heritage. I just grew up with a lot of the Irish melodies in my home and my grandmother's home as a youth and I enjoy Irish melodies, which Moeran is greatly influenced by.
> 
> Now listening to these beauties!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kevin


Yeah, it took me quite some time to warm up to composers such as Bax, Elgar, Ireland, Stanford, and their style. This will definitely give me a bit more to check into. Thanks! :tiphat:


----------



## Adair

Morton Gould's Interplay on an old Columbia LP. Stunning image of the Van Cliburn set, Pugg.


----------



## Pugg

​*Bach; Piano concertos*
Pires is playing is so wonderful


----------



## Adair

Someday the Bach recordings of Agi Jambor will be on cd...breathtaking!


----------



## senza sordino

I've been listening to a lot of Prokofiev the past few days. Here's my latest Prokofiev post. One of my favourite composers.

Symphony no 6 and the revised 4th
View attachment 81247

Lt Kiji, Scythian Suite, Alexander Nevsky 
View attachment 81248


----------



## Kevin Pearson

This is really a fine new recording of these Saint Saens dance pieces. Some really lovely work here and an album I have listened to several times this week on Classical Online HD. It doesn't officially release until next week apparently.










Kevin


----------



## Pugg

Kevin Pearson said:


> This is really a fine new recording of these Saint Saens dance pieces. Some really lovely work here and an album I have listened to several times this week on Classical Online HD. It doesn't officially release until next week apparently.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kevin


I do have a earlier volume, very entertaining indeed :tiphat:


----------



## Pugg

​The ever graceful: *Lucia Popp.*
Delightful program :tiphat:


----------



## Adair

One of my favorite singers of all time, Sena Jurinac.


----------



## helenora

*Richard Strauss Horn concertos* after listening to "Also sprach Zarathustra"


----------



## Pugg

​*Vivaldi; Violin concertos* (disc 1)
Yehudi Menuhin


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Working my way through this mammoth box (though I actually already have quite a bit of the music on here.

Disc 1 . Monteverdi, A & D Scarlatti + Schutz, Schein and Lillius Duets (with Fischer-Dieskau).

Leppard's lush, romanticised accompaniments for the Monteverdi are not fashionable these days, but singing of this quality never goes out of fashion. Dame Janet's intensity and emotional range is wonderfully vivid.

I had it originally in this sleeve.


----------



## helenora

R. Strauss "Ein Heldenleben" with Rudolf Kempe , not HvK this time . Today Strauss's day


----------



## Pugg

​
Two giants :

*Donizetti: Lucia di Lammermoor*
_Beverly Sills, Pavarotti_, Banuelas, Hecht; Guadagno. Mexico City, 1969
Live recording


----------



## Pugg

​*Dvorak; Piano concerto*.
Andra Schiff.


----------



## Blancrocher

Schumann: Carnaval, Papillons, Faschingsschwank aus Wien (Gavrilov)


----------



## Pugg

_Charles Rosen_:

Debussy: Images, Book I
Debussy: Images, Book II
Debussy: Estampes
Debussy: La Plus Que Lente - Valse
Debussy: Hommage à Haydn
Debussy: Berceuse Héroïque
Debussy: L'isle Joyeuse


----------



## Jeff W

*In which there is more Mahler and others*

Good morning TC from cold and snowy Albany! Got some more Mahler and others in this post.









I decided to give Paganini's Violin Concertos another shot. Salvatore Accardo playing solo violin in Concertos No. 1 & 2 with Charles Dutoit conducting the London Philharmonic Orchestra. I don't fully remember my reaction last time I listened to them (I think I was a little underwhelmed). This time, however, I quite thoroughly enjoyed them. Nothing too deep here, just fun showpieces written for a violin virtuoso by a violin virtuoso.









A couple of concert recordings coming up, the first of which was one featuring the Tchaikovsky Violin Concerto and Symphony No. 4. Rafael Kubelik conducting the Bavarian Radio Symphony Orchestra with Pinchas Zukerman playing the part of soloist in the concerto. This must have been one hell of a concert. Everything sounded nearly perfect to me.









I promised more Mahler and here he is with Rafael Kubelik and the Bavarian Radio Symphony Orchestra playing the Symphony No. 6 in a live concert recording from the late 1960s. The first thing I have to say about this recording is that it is FAST and I like it! Also of note, is that it sounds like Kubelik used the divided violins (i.e. one section on the left and one on the right of the conductor) that I've read that Mahler preferred (someone please confirm this or correct me if I'm wrong).









Turning things way down after Mahler to the String Sextets by Johannes Brahms, this time played by L'Archibudelli on period instruments.


----------



## Pugg

​Ludwig van Beethoven (1770-1827)
Symphonien Nr.1-9 (180g, limited Deluxe-Ausgabe)
Berliner Philharmoniker/ Herbert von Karajan

*Symphony no 7*


----------



## bejart

JS Bach: Cello Suite No.2 in D Minor, BWV 1008

Jitka Vlasankova, cello


----------



## elgar's ghost

Final part of Schumann's piano and chamber works this morning and early afternoon.

Piano Sonata no. 1 in F-sharp minor op.11 (1835), Piano Sonata no.3 in F-minor _[Concert sans orchestra]_ op.14 (1835), Piano Sonata no.2 in G-minor op.22 (1833-35), _Fantasie_ in C op.17 (1836, rev. 1839), _Arabesque_ in C op.18 (1839), _Humoresque_ in B-flat op.20 (1839), _Novelette_ from _Bunte Blätter_ op.99 no.9 (1836-39), _Nachtstücke_ op.23 (1839), _Drei Romanzen_ op.28 (1839), _Waldszenen_ op.82 (1848-49), Intermezzo in F from the collaborative 'F.A.E.' Sonata for violin and piano WoO (1853), Violin Sonata no.1 in A-minor op.105 (1851) and Violin Sonata no.2 in D-minor op.121 (1851):


----------



## Vasks

Well, I have now found out that the second set of these Grande Symphonies is much more inventive than the first six. Mind you, the first set is quite good just not as impressive as the second.










_And with that I'm gone until Monday as I'm traveling to hear the second performance of my latest orchestra piece. For more info check out my last TC Blog_


----------



## Pugg

​ *Mozart*: Piano Concertos Nos. 12 & 17
Alfred Brendel


----------



## Adair

Pugg said:


> ​Ludwig van Beethoven (1770-1827)
> Symphonien Nr.1-9 (180g, limited Deluxe-Ausgabe)
> Berliner Philharmoniker/ Herbert von Karajan
> 
> *Symphony no 7*


Isn't this an amazing set? I bought the cd version at Beethoven's house in Bonn a year ago.


----------



## Pugg

*Beethoven; Violin concerto*
Heifetz/ Much.
Outstanding


----------



## Orfeo

Bruce said:


> Yeah, it took me quite some time to warm up to composers such as Bax, Elgar, Ireland, Stanford, and their style. This will definitely give me a bit more to check into. Thanks! :tiphat:


Give Parry a try also (his last two symphonies are very good introduction to his overall musical art). The same must be said of Cyril Scott, whose piano works are quite something.


----------



## Bruce

Orfeo said:


> Give Parry a try also (his last two symphonies are very good introduction to his overall musical art). The same must be said of Cyril Scott, whose piano works are quite something.


I recently listened to Parry's 2nd and 5th symphonies on a Chandos set recorded by Matthias Bamert and the London PO. Really impressive! I'm looking forward to hearing the others as well. Scott I have a little less exposure to. I've heard his piano concerto (2nd maybe?) once or twice, but don't remember much about it. I'll have to pull that one out as well. Thanks for the tip! :tiphat:


----------



## Orfeo

Bruce said:


> I recently listened to Parry's 2nd and 5th symphonies on a Chandos set recorded by Matthias Bamert and the London PO. Really impressive! I'm looking forward to hearing the others as well. Scott I have a little less exposure to. I've heard his piano concerto (2nd maybe?) once or twice, but don't remember much about it. I'll have to pull that one out as well. Thanks for the tip! :tiphat:


You bet. The Dutton series of Scott piano works could not be any better (Leslie De'Ath did the music one heck of a service, just pure artistry, vision, commitment throughout).

May I also recommend Kenneth Leighton, if you have not come across his music yet? 
->https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B... leighton&qid=1455119875&ref_=sr_1_25&sr=8-25
->http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0...n chandos&qid=1455119977&ref_=sr_1_10&sr=8-10


----------



## Morimur

The perfect soundtrack to the world today...


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mayr: Requiem in G minor*

Siri Karoline Thornhill, Katharina Ruckgaber (sopranos), Theresa Holzhauser, Brigitte Thoma (altos), Markus Schäfer, Robert Sellier (tenors), Martin Berner, Ludwig Mittelhammer, Virgil Mischok (basses)

Simon Mayr Chorus and Ensemble, Franz Hauk
First listing .


----------



## Jos

Two Mozart violinconcertos, 216 and 218

Arthur Grumiaux
Wiener symphoniker, Rudolf Moralt

Philips minigroove 1956.


----------



## Easy Goer

Dvořák - Stabat Mater. Václav Smetáček & The Czech Philharmonic. Janáček - Glagolitic Mass. Rafael Kubelík & The Bavarian Radio Symphony Orchestra.


----------



## Headphone Hermit

Benjamin Britten - Serenade for tenor, horn and strings - Peter Pears, Barry Tuckwell, LSO/ECO, Benjamin Britten









Wow! This is gorgeous. From the sleeve notes by Philip Brett: "Centred among the beautifully painted vistas that characterise this generous and mature work there lies the eerie setting of Blake's '_O Rose, thou art sick_', a chill reminder of the darker preoccupations that were so often to come to the surface in Britten's music".

Precisely so - beautifully painted music with chilling reminders of what is to come. Strongly recommended


----------



## George O

Johann Hermann Schein (1586-1630)
Ein Deutscher Meister des Fruhbarock

Ricercare-Ensemble fur Alte Musik, Basel

on EMI Reflexe (Germany), from 1982

details:

http://translate.googleusercontent.com/translate_c?depth=1&hl=en&rurl=translate.google.com&sl=auto&tl=en&u=http://www.medieval.org/emfaq/cds/emi46405.htm&usg=ALkJrhil5dyoY3azvD0OqEAa2CB5sC3rWg


----------



## Headphone Hermit

Bellini - I Puritani - Maria Callas, Guiseppe di Stefano, Rolando Panerai, Nicola Rossi-Lemeni - Coro e Orchestra del Teatro alla Scala di Milano - Tullio Serafin









From earlier today.
Crawling along the M61/M60 in stop-start traffic requires something to lighten the mood, even when only done occasionally. This was it today.

I know that the story is somewhat silly, that there are glaring historical inaccuracies, that the libretto is - ahem - a little limited in places, but ..... I go to a library for a history lesson. This is a cracking opera - for those who like _bel canto_. The piece just hums and buzzes with fantastic tunes and wonderful pieces for all of the main protagonists and of course, on this recording, there are magnificent performances from some great voices with Serafin showing his talent and skill in holding it together and pushing it along nicely.

My only grumble - well, I want to hear the hum of excitement and anticipation from the audience as their favourites appear on stage and the thrill of the applause at the end of some of these show-stoppers. Cheering alone in heavy traffic is surely made much better with a few thousand Milanese (or somewhere else?) joining in?


----------



## TurnaboutVox

*Stravinsky
Boulez conducts Stravinsky, CDs 2 & 5*
*
Scherzo Fantastique, Op.3*
The Cleveland Orchestra, Pierre Boulez
*
Le Roi des étoiles*
The Cleveland Orchestra, Pierre Boulez, The Cleveland Orchestra Chorus
*
Le Chant du Rossignol Poème symphonique for orchestra*
The Cleveland Orchestra, Pierre Boulez
*
Histoire du soldat*
William Preucil, Members Of The Cleveland Orchestra, Pierre Boulez
*
Ebony Concerto*
Michel Arrignon, Ensemble Intercontemporain, Pierre Boulez
*
Instrumental Miniatures for 15 players (1962)
Concerto in E flat "Dumbarton Oaks"*
Ensemble Intercontemporain, Pierre Boulez
*
Elegié for Viola solo*
Gérard Caussé
*
3 Pieces For Clarinet Solo
Concertino for String Quartet
Epitaphium
Double Canon for String Quartet*
Ensemble Intercontemporain
[DG, box set 2010]

In many ways these are my favourite discs of the boxed set, as the pieces for string quartet and 'L'histoire du Soldat' apart, I really wasn't familiar with these delightful, inventive works. This has been a real education for me, thanks to my son whose Christmas present to me this was.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Wanted to hear something new so: Hans Abrahamsen "Let me tell you" for soprano and orchestra on spotify. He is this years winner of the Grawemeyer composition prize. So far it sounds wonderful and not frigheningly modern.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Kevin Pearson said:


> Really have come to love this symphony! The more that I listen to it the more the piece works for me as a whole.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kevin


I listened to it today for the first time on Spotify, whilst at the gym. Must say I really enjoyed it - well the whole disc actually. Thanks for the recommendation. Another one for the wish list!


----------



## Adair

My favorite Antheil recording, Orion LAN0261, Violin Sonatas 1-3.


----------



## Guest

Arvo Pärt
Sanctuary








Cantus in Memory of Benjamin Britten
Summa
The Beatitudes
Fratres
Festina Lente
Magnificat
De profundis
Silentium (from Tabula Rasa)


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Korngold's gorgeous, youthful (he was only 23 when it was premiered) opera, in an excellent performance under Erich Leinsdorf. Kollo is a bit strenuous at times, but Neblett sings beautifully, as she does on the Mehta *La Fanciulla del West*. What a pity her career was so short lived.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Headphone Hermit said:


> Benjamin Britten - Serenade for tenor, horn and strings - Peter Pears, Barry Tuckwell, LSO/ECO, Benjamin Britten
> 
> View attachment 81264
> 
> 
> Wow! This is gorgeous. From the sleeve notes by Philip Brett: "Centred among the beautifully painted vistas that characterise this generous and mature work there lies the eerie setting of Blake's '_O Rose, thou art sick_', a chill reminder of the darker preoccupations that were so often to come to the surface in Britten's music".
> 
> Precisely so - beautifully painted music with chilling reminders of what is to come. Strongly recommended


Many people prefer the earlier Peter Pears recording of the Serenade, with Dennis Brain on the horn, when Pears's voice was fresher, but the sound quality is nowhere near as good as on this one. There are others I've come to enjoy since, not least Anthony Rolfe Johnson and Neil Mackie, but I always return to Pears, who understands these songs like no other. They were after all written for him, a sort of love song from Britten.


----------



## Headphone Hermit

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> Wanted to hear something new so: Hans Abrahamsen "Let me tell you" for soprano and orchestra on spotify. He is this years winner of the Grawemeyer composition prize. So far it sounds wonderful and not frigheningly modern.


I think this is currently 'Disc of the Week' on BBC Radio 3 :tiphat:


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Headphone Hermit said:


> Bellini - I Puritani - Maria Callas, Guiseppe di Stefano, Rolando Panerai, Nicola Rossi-Lemeni - Coro e Orchestra del Teatro alla Scala di Milano - Tullio Serafin
> 
> View attachment 81265
> 
> 
> From earlier today.
> Crawling along the M61/M60 in stop-start traffic requires something to lighten the mood, even when only done occasionally. This was it today.
> 
> I know that the story is somewhat silly, that there are glaring historical inaccuracies, that the libretto is - ahem - a little limited in places, but ..... I go to a library for a history lesson. This is a cracking opera - for those who like _bel canto_. The piece just hums and buzzes with fantastic tunes and wonderful pieces for all of the main protagonists and of course, on this recording, there are magnificent performances from some great voices with Serafin showing his talent and skill in holding it together and pushing it along nicely.
> 
> My only grumble - well, I want to hear the hum of excitement and anticipation from the audience as their favourites appear on stage and the thrill of the applause at the end of some of these show-stoppers. Cheering alone in heavy traffic is surely made much better with a few thousand Milanese (or somewhere else?) joining in?


I'm cheering with you now down in London. Can you hear me?


----------



## Jos

Haydn
Concert for cello and orch. 1, opus 101

Pierre Fournier
Stuttgarter Kammerorchester, Münchinger

Decca mono, 10" , presumably early '60s

No hiss, crackle or pops whatsoever. Not bad for an at least 50 year old piece of plastic.


----------



## Headphone Hermit

GregMitchell said:


> I'm cheering with you now down in London. Can you hear me?


Yes! Yes, I think so ... but there seem to be more voices joining in from places in between .... maybe from Preston, Birmingham, Worcestershire and so on?


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Headphone Hermit said:


> Yes! Yes, I think so ... but there seem to be more voices joining in from places in between .... maybe from Preston, Birmingham, Worcestershire and so on?


Probably. It's that kind of a performance :tiphat:


----------



## elgar's ghost

Bruch orchestral works and lieder by Schumann. Although impressed with Max Bruch's various works for violin and orchestra I've always found the three symphonies more competent than inspired - when listening I can't help thinking '...well, Mendelssohn and Schumann did this years ago while Brahms and Tchaikovsky are doing it better now...', but, as with the symphonies of Rimsky-Korsakov which I'm equally unsure about, hopefully one day I might see them in a more positive light. With the three Schumann discs I'm listening to just the complete song cycles today and not the various other songs scattered about them.

Symphony no.1 in E-flat op.28 (1868), Symphony no.2 in F-minor op.36 (1870), _Romanze_ in A-minor for violin and orchestra op. 42 (1874), Symphony no.3 in E op.51 (1887), Adagio appassionato in C-sharp minor for violin and orchestra op.57 (1890), _In memoriam_ - adagio for violin and orchestra op.65 (1893) and _Konzertstück_ in F-sharp minor for violin and orchestra op.84 (1903):








***

(*** - same recordings and artwork but on Philips rather than Decca)

_Liederkreis I_ - nine songs [Texts: H. Heine] op.24 (1840), _Liederkreis II_ - twelve songs [Texts: J. Eichendorf] op.39 (1840), _5 Lieder_ op.40 [Texts: H.C. Andersen and A. von Chamisso (1840), _Frauenliebe und Leben_ - eight songs [Texts: A. von Chamisso] op.42 (1840), _Dichterliebe_ - 16 songs [Texts: H. Heine] op.48 (1840) and _4 Husarenlieder_ [Texts: N. Lenau] op.117 (1851):


----------



## Morimur

Beautiful choral music by Valery Gavrilin...


----------



## AClockworkOrange

*Arnold Bax: Symphony No.6 - Norman Del Mar & the (New) Philharmonia*








The Sixth Symphony is an absolute jewel of a piece and this performance shines brightly - fantastic!


----------



## Haydn man

A sample from the master tonight, starting with No.60 'il distratto'


----------



## George O

Alban Berg (1885-1935)

Kammerkonzert für Klavier und Geige mit 13 Bläsern
Daniel Barenboim, piano
Pinchas Zukerkman, violin
Ensemble InterContemporain / Pierre Boulez

Vier Stücke für Klarinette und Klavier, op 5
Anthony Pay, clarinet
Daniel Barenboim, piano

Sonate für Klavier, op 1
Daniel Barenboim, piano

from 10-LP set _Die Verlegten Werke_ 1885-1985
on Deutsche Grammophon (West Germany), from 1978
painting by Egon Schiele


----------



## TurnaboutVox

*Alfred Schnittke

String Quartet No.1 
Canon in Memoriam Igor Stravinsky, for string quartet
String Quartet No.2 
String Quartet No.3 
String Quartet No.4 
Collected Songs Where Every Verse Is Filled with Grief *
Kronos Quartet [Nonesuch, 1998]


----------



## deprofundis

The record store call an told me, sir your record has arrived, so im lisening for the first time prophetiae sybillarum by *Orlande de Lassus*.Executed and conducted by the_ brabant ensemble _and mister_ Stephen Rice_.It sound decent ,all does the critics on amazon hated it...I dont get it it seem fine and included some of lassus magnificats and missa amor ecco colei.Im drinking some cognac to celebrate this moment just a sip or two...

:tiphat:


----------



## George O

deprofundis said:


> The record store call an told me, sir your record has arrived, so im lisening for the first time prophetiae sybillarum by *Orlande de Lassus*.Executed and conducted by the_ brabant ensemble _and mister_ Stephen Rice_.It sound decent ,all does the critics on amazon hated it...I dont get it it seem fine and included some of lassus magnificats and missa amor ecco colei.Im drinking some cognac to celebrate this moment just a sip or two...
> 
> :tiphat:


Record store clerk probably wondered why you aren't buying Adele like everyone else.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Brahms, Symphony No. 4*

This was unexpected for a conductor like Szell; it is infused with weltschmerz.


----------



## DavidA

Beethoven Missa Solemnis

Karajan 1966


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Mendelssohn, Symphony No. 4. Schumann, Symphony No. 4*

Guido Cantelli conducting.


----------



## AClockworkOrange

*William Sterndale Bennett: Piano Concerts No.1 & No.3*

Wonderful performances featuring Malcolm Binns on Piano with Nicholas Braithwaite and the London Philharmonic Orchestra.

A very rewarding recording indeed.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Casella, Paganiana*

I've been avoiding this piece in the Canteli set because I thought it was so much fluff. Actually, it's a lot of fun. And I'm glad I'm not playing it.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Szymanowski, Symphony No. 3*


----------



## Vasks

AClockworkOrange said:


> View attachment 81270
> 
> The Sixth Symphony is an absolute jewel of a piece and this performance shines brightly - fantastic!


I agree. It's the first Bax I acquired and fell in love immediately. And although I have them all now and like others aplenty, #6 is still my fav.


----------



## Bruce

Orfeo said:


> You bet. The Dutton series of Scott piano works could not be any better (Leslie De'Ath did the music one heck of a service, just pure artistry, vision, commitment throughout).
> 
> May I also recommend Kenneth Leighton, if you have not come across his music yet?
> ->https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B... leighton&qid=1455119875&ref_=sr_1_25&sr=8-25
> ->http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0...n chandos&qid=1455119977&ref_=sr_1_10&sr=8-10


Indeed I have! Leighton is one of the composers I've just begun exploring, and really enjoy his piano music. I've noticed that much of what he wrote is for chorus, and have yet to dig into that repertoire. Speaking of piano music by British composers, though, I have also been quite impressed by the sonati of Hoddinott and Algernon Ashton as well. Very nice stuff!


----------



## Bruce

*VW*

Embedded in English tunes tonight:

Vaughan-Williams:

Flos campi
In Windsor Forest
Symphony No. 7
Five Variants of "Dives and Lazarus"
Norfolk Rhapsody No. 1

all from this set:


----------



## Blancrocher

Schumann: Fantasy in C, Faschingsschwank aus Wien, Papillons; Fantasiestücke, Waldszenen, etc. (Richter)


----------



## starthrower

Finally got some Schoenberg quartets. Good recording, too!


----------



## Sloe

Nights Black Bird by Harrison Birthwistle on radio.

This worked caused the most rabit anti-modernist rants on another forum that some guy had ever seen.

I liked it.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Cherubini, Mass in F "Di Chimay"*

Forget dedications to saints and cathedrals; this mass is dedicated to a country palace.


----------



## bejart

Ludwig August Lebrun (1752-1790): Oboe Concerto No.5 in C Major

Jan Willem de Vriend directing the Radio Chamber Orchestra -- Bart Schneemann, oboe


----------



## ShropshireMoose

Dvorak: Cello Concerto in B minor, Op.104 Paul Tortelier/Philharmonia Orchestra/Sir Malcolm Sargent

Dvorak: Serenade in D Minor, Op.44 London Baroque Ensemble/Karl Haas

Dvorak: Violin Concerto in A Minor, Op.53 Nathan Milstein/Pittsburgh Symphony Orchestra/William Steinberg

Dvorak: Symphony No.6 in D, Op.60/In Nature's Realm Overture, Op.91/Carnival Overture, Op.92 London Symphony Orchestra/Istvan Kertesz

A Dvorak day! This is brought on by my just having finished an excellent book: "Antonin Dvorak Letters and Reminiscences" by Otakar Sourek, translated by Roberta Finlayson Samsour. It consists of letters to and from Dvorak and reminiscences by those who knew him, and confirms what a thoroughly nice person he was. I love his music more with each year that passes, and these are all very fine performances indeed. I hadn't listened to the Tortelier/Sargent Cello Concerto for a while, and I really enjoyed it (Fournier/Kubelik has been my choice of recent times), it was one of the first records of anything by Dvorak that I ever bought, just after I started work 36 years ago!! It still plays beautifully and I will play it again soon! All the others are old friends too, it is nice to have the Kertesz set on CD, I'd got some of it on LP, but I'd pretty well worn the 6th Symphony out, and here it is as fresh as paint. Wonderful stuff.


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

I finished this box set today (kv. 593 & kv. 614). I quite like the Talich recordings which avoid the overly "polite" and "perfumed" renderings of Mozart. These are chamber works of Mozart with a muscularity that Beethoven would have appreciated.










I gave this recording of Bach's Brandenburg's another listen. Still quite fine IMO.










Currently I'm listening to Saint-Saëns' violin concertos. Beautiful romantic concertos.


----------



## bejart

Mozart: String Quintet in E Flat, KV 614

Melos Quartet with Piero Farulli on 2nd viola: Wilhelm Melcher and Gerhard Voss, violins -- Hermann Voss, viola -- Peter Buck, cello


----------



## Adair

bejart said:


> Mozart: String Quintet in E Flat, KV 614
> 
> Melos Quartet with Piero Farulli on 2nd viola: Wilhelm Melcher and Gerhard Voss, violins -- Hermann Voss, viola -- Peter Buck, cello


Piero Farulli. of the immortal Quaretteto Italiano? I'll have to get a copy of this asap!


----------



## tortkis

Heinrich Ignacius Franscicus Biber (1644-1704): Sonaten über die Mysterien des Rosenkranzes (Arcana)
Ars Antiqua Austria, Gunar Letzbor


----------



## bz3

Brahms tonight:

Piano Quintet - Pollini and Quartetto Italiano
Lieder - Ameling
Horn Trio - Beaux Arts Trio


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mozart:*
Piano Concerto No. 20 in D minor, K466
Piano Concerto No. 21 in C major, K467 'Elvira Madigan'

_Jan Lisiecki_ (piano)

Symphonieorchester des Bayerischen Rundfunks, Christian Zacharias


----------



## Jeffrey Smith

tortkis said:


> Heinrich Ignacius Franscicus Biber (1644-1704): Sonaten über die Mysterien des Rosenkranzes (Arcana)
> Ars Antiqua Austria, Gunar Letzbor


I have yet to hear a Letzbor recording I did not like.

Currently in my ears








Wunderlich ist wunderbar, naturlich.


----------



## Pugg

bejart said:


> Ludwig August Lebrun (1752-1790): Oboe Concerto No.5 in C Major
> 
> Jan Willem de Vriend directing the Radio Chamber Orchestra -- Bart Schneemann, oboe


Wonderful music and even more wonderfully played :tiphat:


----------



## deprofundis

*My second post on Prophetiae sybillarum by Lassus*, toninght i receive a guess we drank cognac and arak(it's a pastis from the midle east) and i gave him a beer, he was a metalhead so i put him some metal
some black metal (mayhem) some death (disenbowldement), than i tried to made him lisen to some classic he like medieval but was tired at Lassus i guess, but he ask me for jean nicolas pancrace royer i put him le vertigo he headbang lol.He ask me to pull him card on ones of mine tarot deck.

Than im lisening to it wright now my fourth lisen, since i lisen to my cds fully in the depth again again again and again So what about the actual cd, well prophetiae sybyllarum is really short only 29 minutes or so, did i mention it's on hyperion label please hail people...than we have a sublime succession a magnificat that is grandiose, than a succession of profane works, than a mass called missa amor ecco colei that is very sweet... good cd overall even if it's less dissonant in vocal execution i would have expected.this is my final post on lassus, i guess he deserve two posts... he sutch a great composer.

:tiphat:


----------



## Bruce

*Late Night*

Tonight, (or this morning), courtesy of the Naxos Music Library:

Khachaturian - Piano Sonata No. 1 performed by Peter Waters
Bloch - Piano Sonata performed by John Jensen
Stanford - Piano Trio No. 3 performed by the Gould Piano Trio
and Françaix - Octet performed by Ensemble Acht


----------



## Pugg

Chabrier: "Rhapsody: "Espana ""
New York Philharmonic (January 21, 1963 New York, Columbia 30 Avenue studio)
Falla:
"El Amor Brujo"
[Soloist] Marilyn Horne (Ms), New York Philharmonic,
"Celebration Fanfare"
New York Philharmonic
(November 29, 1976 New York, Columbia 30 Avenue studio)
Falla:
"La vida breve - Interlude and Dances" (February 16, 1965 New York, Manhattan Center),
"El Sombrero de tres picos Suite No. 1" (November 23, 1964 New York, Manhattan Center),
" El Sombrero de tres picos Suite No. 2" (New York November 6, 1961),
"Ritual Fire Dance from "El Amor Brujo"" (February 16, 1965 New York, Philharmonic Hall)
New York Philharmonic


----------



## OldFashionedGirl

_On Spotify:_







*Tchaikovsky* - Symphony no. 6 "Pathétique"
Leningrad Philharmonic Orchestra. Conducted by Yevgeny Mravinsky. 
Magnific interpretation, in my opinion.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Poulenc*:Stabat mater

*Szymanowski*:Stabat Mater, Op. 53

Christine Goerke (soprano), Marietta Simpson (mezzo), Victor Ledbetter (baritone)

Atlanta Symphony Orchestra & Chorus, Robert Shaw


----------



## Becca

Bruce said:


> I recently listened to Parry's 2nd and 5th symphonies on a Chandos set recorded by Matthias Bamert and the London PO. Really impressive! I'm looking forward to hearing the others as well. Scott I have a little less exposure to. I've heard his piano concerto (2nd maybe?) once or twice, but don't remember much about it. I'll have to pull that one out as well. Thanks for the tip! :tiphat:


The Parry 3rd & 4th in the Bamert set are excellent recordings of delightful works. Next you should try William Alwyn & Edmund Rubbra. Meanwhile one let me suggest a Kiwi who was a student of RVW in the 30's, Douglas Lilburn. His style leans a bit more to Sibelius but try his tone poems, Aotearoa & Song of Islands along with the first 2 symphonies.


----------



## Becca

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> Wanted to hear something new so: Hans Abrahamsen "Let me tell you" for soprano and orchestra on spotify. He is this years winner of the Grawemeyer composition prize. So far it sounds wonderful and not frigheningly modern.


My avatar commends you for your excellent and sophisticated taste 

There is also a live performance of _let me tell you_ on the Gothenberg Symphony site. See the link on my post today on the 'Pieces that have blown you away recently?' thread


----------



## Iean

Debussy on a Thursday afternoon:angel:


----------



## Pugg

​
*Bruch, Wieniawski & Ole Bull; Charlie Siem*

Bruch:Violin Concerto No. 1 in G minor, Op. 26

Bull, O:Cantabile doloroso e Rondo giocoso

Wieniawski:Violin Concerto No. 1 in F sharp minor, Op. 14

Charlie Siem (violin)

London Symphony Orchestra, Andrew Gourlay


----------



## KenOC

Beethoven's Violin Concerto, a nice recording with Lisa Batiashvili and the Bremen German Chamber Orchestra, don't know the conductor! On the wireless.


----------



## Pugg

KenOC said:


> Beethoven's Violin Concerto, a nice recording with Lisa Batiashvili and the Bremen German Chamber Orchestra, don't know the conductor! On the wireless.


She:_ Lisa Batiashvili_ is conducting it herself :tiphat:


----------



## Iean

Bach!:angel:


----------



## Pugg

​
*Verdi: Messa per Rossini*
written with 13 other composers

Gabriela Benackova-Capova, Florence Quivar, James Wagner, Alexandru Agache, Aage Haugland

Gächinger Kantorei Stuttgart, Prager Philharmonischer Chor, SWR Radio-Sinfonieorchester Stuttgart, Helmuth Rilling.



> After an imposed slumber of over 100 years, the score to the "Messa per Rossini" received its premiere performance in 1988 in Stuttgart under Helmuth Rilling. hänssler CLASSIC released the recording in 1989 in cooperation with the SWR broadcasting company and earned outstanding critical acclaim.
> 
> The hand-written score of the requiem mass in remembrance of Gioacchino Rossini, a work of almost two hours' duration featuring five soloists, choir and a large orchestra, was completed in 1869, written by thirteen composers. At the suggestion of its initiator Giuseppe Verdi, the mass was to be performed at least once, in Bologna. However, the undertaking failed for organizational, financial, ideological and political reasons.
> 
> hänssler CLASSIC aims to demonstrate the importance of this work for the world of music by re-releasing the recording. It is the sole recording of this work in the world and is of particular interest since it provides a collection of music by various Italian composers, many of whom have sadly and all too wrongly been neglected.


Source; Presto


----------



## atsizat

A sad piece from Albinoni. First movement sounds like Vivaldi to me.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Wagner:*_Jonas Kaufmann_ (tenor)

Ein Schwert verhieß mir der Vater (from Die Walküre)
Dass der mein Vater nicht ist (from Siegfried)
Allmächt'ger Vater, blick herab! (from Rienzi)
Inbrunst im Herzen (from Tannhäuser)
Am stillen Herd (from Die Meistersinger)
In fernem Land (from Lohengrin)
extended version with second verse
Markus Brück (bass-baritone)

Chor der Deutschen Oper Berlin

Orchester der Deutschen Oper Berlin, Donald Runnicles


----------



## Fugue Meister

Just got my mitts on the complete madrigals of Gesualdo so that should keep me busy for awhile.


----------



## MrTortoise

Johann Sebastian Bach

Cantata No. 25, "Es ist nichts Gesundes an meinem Leibe"
Cantata No. 95, "Christus, der ist mein Leben"
Klaus Mertens, bass; Gerd Türk, tenor; Lisa Larsson, soprano

Cantata No. 144, "Nimm, was dein ist, und gehe hin"
Gerd Turk, tenor; Lisa Larsson, soprano; Bogna Bartosz, alto

Cantata No. 67, "Halt im Gedächtnis Jesum Christ"
Klaus Mertens, bass; Gerd Türk, tenor; Elisabeth von Magnus, alto

Cantata No. 24, "Ein ungefärbt Gemüte"
Klaus Mertens, bass; Gerd Türk, tenor; Bogna Bartosz, alto

Amsterdam Baroque Orchestra and Choir
Ton Koopman, cond.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mozart; Piano concertos* 6,8 and 9
*Murray Perahia* playing and conduction


----------



## bejart

Georg Muffat (ca.1645-1704): Sonata No.3 in A Major

Roy Goodman directing the Parley of Instruments


----------



## pmsummer

PROVENCE MYSTIQUE
_Sacred Songs of the Middle Ages from the South of France_
*Anne Azéma* - programming, research, text translation, transcription, soprano
Laurence Brisset, Annelies Coene, Catherine Jousselin, Pasquale Mourey - voices
Kit Higginson - psaltery, recorder
Shira Kammen - medieval fiddle
Margriet Tindemans - harp, medieval fiddle

_Apex_ via _Erato_


----------



## elgar's ghost

Works for violin and orchestra by Bruch plus a disc each from two Russian contemporaries. Both Liadov and Ippolitov-Ivanov studied under Rimsky-Korsakov, whose influence remained palpable in both cases: fairy-tale elements often imbued the miniatures of Liadov while the more famous pieces by Ippolitov-Ivanov contained Transcaucasian/Asiatic spice.

Violin Concerto in G-minor op.26 (1866-67), Violin Concerto no.2 in D-minor op.44 (by 1878), _Scottish Fantasy_ in E-flat for violin and orchestra op.46 (by 1880), Violin Concerto no.3 in D-minor op.58 (1891) and _Serenade_ in A-minor for violin and orchestra op.75 (1899):










Intermezzo for piano [arr. for orchestra] op.8 (1883 - arr. 1902), _Village Scene by the Inn_ - Mazurka for orchestra op.19 (1887), _About Olden Times_ - Ballade in D for orchestra op.21b (1889), _In Memory of Pushkin_ - Polonaise in C for orchestra op.49 (1899), Polonaise in D for orchestra op.55 (1902), _Baba Yaga_ - tone poem for orchestra op.56 (1891-1904), _The Enchanted Lake_ - tone poem for orchestra op.62 (1909), _Kikimora_ - tone poem for orchestra op.63 (1909), Fragment from _The Apocalypse_ - symphonic picture for orchestra op.66 (1910-12) and _Nénie_ - tone poem for orchestra op.67 (1914):










_Caucasian Sketches_ - Suite no.1 op.10 (1894), _Caucasian Sketches_ - Suite no.2 _"Iveria"_ op.42 (1896), _Turkish March_ for orchestra op.53 (1932) and _Turkish Fragments_ for orchestra op.62 (1930):


----------



## George O

Charles Ives (1874-1954)

The Short Piano Pieces:
The Anti-Abolitionist Riots
In the Inn
The Varied Air with Protests
Three Page Sonata
22
Some Southpaw Pitching

James Sykes, piano

on Folkways (NYC), from 1968


----------



## Tsaraslondon

These wonderful performances remind us rather that these sonatas are labeled "Sonatas for Piano and Violin", and they emerge as duets, with the two musicians perfectly in accord with each other. Virtuoso playing from both of course, which means the technical difficulties are tossed off lightly.

A superb disc.


----------



## ShropshireMoose

Dvorak: Piano Quintet in A, Op.81 Artur Schnabel/Pro Arte Quartet

Dvorak: Piano Trio No.4 in E Minor, Op.90 "Dumky" Louis Kentner/Henry Holst/Anthony Pini

More Dvorak, and why not? Two smashing performances from 78s, transferred by myself onto mini-disc, the sound is pretty good, and the playing is superb. The "Dumky" has wonderful rhythmic vitality, Kentner was a marvellous pianist with a real feel for this music and in partnership with Holst and Pini gives a really memorable interpretation of this wonderful work. Ditto Schnabel and the Pro Arte Quartet really, this is music making of the very highest order and no mistake.


----------



## Blancrocher

Bartok: String Quartets (Alban Berg Quartet)


----------



## Pugg

​
*Strauss*, Also sprach Zarathustra, Op. 30

Wiener Philharmoniker, Herbert von Karajan.

For what it's worth, my absolute favourite.:tiphat:


----------



## Adair

Pugg said:


> ​
> *Strauss*, Also sprach Zarathustra, Op. 30
> 
> Wiener Philharmoniker, Herbert von Karajan.
> 
> For what it's worth, my absolute favourite.:tiphat:


Indeed, a powerful recording, dear to my heart, not least because it was among the first classical recordings that I ever purchased as a teen, along with his other great Strauss recording with the Vienna of _Tod und Verklaerung._


----------



## Pugg

Adair said:


> Indeed, a powerful recording, dear to my heart, not least because it was among the first classical recordings that I ever purchased as a teen, along with his other great Strauss recording with the Vienna of _Tod und Verklaerung._
> View attachment 81306


I found it in my local second-hand , €5.00 
Mint.


----------



## Guest

Pugg said:


> ​
> *Strauss*, Also sprach Zarathustra, Op. 30
> 
> Wiener Philharmoniker, Herbert von Karajan.
> 
> For what it's worth, my absolute favourite.:tiphat:


I like to ask,is this a LP or a cd? I just saw on ebay this lp cover and they ask 193 euro's for it.


----------



## Adair

Pugg said:


> I found it in my local second-hand , €5.00
> Mint.


That's a real find. Some of the Karajan Decca LPs have become very expensive in mint condition. I still have my originals and treasure them. They still have plenty of sound in them after so many years of playing.


----------



## Adair

An LP. Yes, the prices for these in mint condition have skyrocketed.


----------



## Pugg

traverso said:


> I like to ask,is this a LP or a cd? I just saw on ebay this lp cover and they ask 193 euro's for it.
> View attachment 81307


It's the L.P Traverso, did I get a bargain or what?


----------



## Pugg

Adair said:


> That's a real find. Some of the Karajan Decca LPs have become very expensive in mint condition. I still have my originals and treasure them. They still have plenty of sound in them after so many years of playing.


It was from a person who passed away and his heirs sold the whole lot.
Can come back tomorrow to look at the lot


----------



## Adair

Sad. The heirs seem not to realize what they had. I'll bet that there are more treasures there! Lucky you! I'm glad you got the Karajan.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Chopin; Waltzes.*

Tamás Vásáry


----------



## Adair

Just to clarify, Pugg: sad that the heirs didn't appreciate it, but wonderful that you found it and that it now has a worthy home!

Also: London/Decca issued budget versions of these recordings in the 1970s but on cheaper vinyl and with less appealing cover art.


----------



## Pugg

Adair said:


> Just to clarify, Pugg: sad that the heirs didn't appreciate it, but wonderful that you found it and that it now has a worthy home!
> 
> Also: London/Decca issued budget versions of these recordings in the 1970s but on cheaper vinyl and with less appealing cover art.


It will treasured , be sure of that :tiphat:


----------



## Adair

Pugg said:


> ​
> *Chopin; Waltzes.*
> 
> Tamás Vásáry


You must have an amazing collection of music.

Chopin isn't my favorite, except when played by Dinu Lipatti or Guiomar Novaes. Also Grant Johanesen on Westminster:


----------



## Adair

Pugg said:


> It will treasured , be sure of that :tiphat:


Of that I am certain.


----------



## pmsummer

MISERERE - FESTINA LENTE - SARAH WAS NINETY YEARS OLD
*Arvo Pärt*
The Hilliard Ensemble
Paul Hillier - director
Orchester der Beethovenhalle Bonn
Dennis Russell Davies - conductor

_ECM New Series_


----------



## DiesIraeCX

*Thomas Tallis*: _Spem in Alium_ (Tallis Scholars)


----------



## Orfeo

*Jules Massenet*
Opera in four acts "Herodiade."
-Cheryl Studer, Nadine Denize, Martine Olmeda, Ben Heppner, Jose Van Dam, et al.
-Le Orchestre et Chorus du Capitole de Toulouse/Michel Plasson.

*Maurice Ravel*
Symphonie Choregraphique in three parts "Daphnis et Chloe."
-The Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra & Radio Choir/Pierre Boulez.
*
Florent Schmitt*
La Tragedie de Salome, op. 50.
Le Palais Hante, op. 49.
Psalm XLVII, op. 38.***
-Susan Bullock, soprano.***
-Sao Paulo Symphony Orchestra & Choir with vocal soloists/Yan Pascal Tortelier.
*
Charles-Valentin Alkan*
48 Esquisses, op. 63.
-Steven Osborne, piano.

*Cesar Franck*
Grand Caprice; Prelude, Aria et Final; Prelude, Choral et Fugue.
-Stephen Hough, piano.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

pmsummer said:


> MISERERE - FESTINA LENTE - SARAH WAS NINETY YEARS OLD
> *Arvo Pärt*
> The Hilliard Ensemble
> Paul Hillier - director
> Orchester der Beethovenhalle Bonn
> Dennis Russell Davies - conductor
> 
> _ECM New Series_


I like a lot of your posts, not because I know the works you post, but because I just love the photos.


----------



## SiegendesLicht

*Mahler* - Symphony No. 3, performed by Rafael Kubelik and the Bavarian Radio Orchestra









And *Bruckner* - Symphony No. 3, performed by the Berliner Philarmoniker and Daniel Barenboim.









Two great symphonies in a single evening.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mayr: Medea in Corinto*

_Alastair Miles_ (Creonte),_ Raul Gimenez_ (Egeo), _Jane Eaglen_ (Medea), Bruce Ford (Giasone), Yvonne Kenny (Creusa), Neill Archer (Evandro), Anne Mason (Ismene), Paul Nilon (Tideo)

Philharmonia Orchestra, Geoffrey Mitchell Choir, _David Parry_



> "The present cast is by no means unworthy of its predecessors, the five leading roles being sung with musical feeling and technical accomplishment. [Eaglen] is well-suited to the modern dramatic-soprano tessitura of her music, the high notes showing up a harder, more worn area of the voice...The voice contrasts effectively with Yvonne Kenny's lighter, more radiantly pointed tone...pointed tone, though that too shares the tendency to sound worn and metallic in the upper register. Both tenors are excellent." Gramophone Magazine, November 1994


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

A lovely set presenting two recitals of Renata Tebaldi and piano.


----------



## Adair

Looks marvelous!


StlukesguildOhio said:


> A lovely set presenting two recitals of Renata Tebaldi and piano.


----------



## Headphone Hermit

Liszt - Harold en Italie - Leslie Howard and Paul Coletti









File under 'B' or file under 'L'?

Hmm - under 'L', certainly because although this is a transcription of Berlioz, it is a Liszt transcription.

Liszt was not alone in making transcriptions of other composers' works, but from those of his time period, they are the best-known and most acclaimed. There is a very good chapter in Alan Walker's _Reflections on Liszt_ to explain why this should be so.
Having said that, I far prefer the Berlioz orchestrated work to this version, but its pleasant enough for once-in-a-while


----------



## Bruce

*Tch6*



OldFashionedGirl said:


> _On Spotify:_
> View attachment 81292
> 
> *Tchaikovsky* - Symphony no. 6 "Pathétique"
> Leningrad Philharmonic Orchestra. Conducted by Yevgeny Mravinsky.
> Magnific interpretation, in my opinion.


This is a great set of symphonies, IMO. I owned the Lps, and bought the CD set when it became available. Mravinsky's version of the 5th is my favorite version of this work.


----------



## Bruce

*Alwyn, Rubbra, Lilburn*



Becca said:


> The Parry 3rd & 4th in the Bamert set are excellent recordings of delightful works. Next you should try William Alwyn & Edmund Rubbra. Meanwhile one let me suggest a Kiwi who was a student of RVW in the 30's, Douglas Lilburn. His style leans a bit more to Sibelius but try his tone poems, Aotearoa & Song of Islands along with the first 2 symphonies.


Thanks for the heads up, Becca. :tiphat: I have Alwyn's 2nd, 3rd and 5th symphonies, and like them very much. For me, though, Alwyn's piano concerti are his best works. (And regarding this genre, I think Rawsthorne also deserves honorable mention). I've got a few of Rubbra's symphonies, and have learned to like the 5th, but I find the others are more difficult. Lilburn's a name I've run across, but have yet to hear any of his works.

As usual, as soon as I start reading the posts in Current Listening, I begin to accumulate many fascinating works to listen to. Now, if I could only live to be about 110. . .


----------



## Chordalrock

Xenakis: Orchestral Works (cond. Tamayo)










I actually prefer the Madge recording for Synaphai due to the piano blending better with the orchestra.

There's still much to listen, but this seems like a logical companion to Penderecki's avant-garde pieces. Good stuff.


----------



## Bruce

*Muffat*



bejart said:


> Georg Muffat (ca.1645-1704): Sonata No.3 in A Major
> 
> Roy Goodman directing the Parley of Instruments


Where did you find that? I had an old MHS Lp of these works, and loved them! I think it was the first HIP recording I owned, which also made it kind of special for me. Muffat wrote some lovely music. He should be more frequently performed, I think.


----------



## Mahlerian

Schoenberg: Variations for Orchestra
BBC Symphony Orchestra, cond. Boulez









Schoenberg: Six Little Pieces for Piano
Glenn Gould









Schoenberg: Eight Lieder, op. 6
Melanie Diener, Urs Liska


----------



## Adair

Mahlerian said:


> Schoenberg: Variations for Orchestra
> BBC Symphony Orchestra, cond. Boulez
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Schoenberg: Six Little Pieces for Piano
> Glenn Gould
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Schoenberg: Eight Lieder, op. 6
> Melanie Diener, Urs Liska


Great stuff! Especially that Boulez box.


----------



## Badinerie

Bruckner's third, saturday symphony again forgot how good the Chailly RSO Berlin is..

Cheers Chaps and Chapesses!


----------



## AClockworkOrange

Vasks said:


> I agree. It's the first Bax I acquired and fell in love immediately. And although I have them all now and like others aplenty, #6 is still my fav.


My introduction was through "The Garden of Fand" and "Tintagel", the former helmed by Beecham and the latter by Boult. My curiosity was piqued and from there I dove into the Symphonies via Vernon Handley's superb cycle with the BBC Philharmonic.

I enjoy all of the Symphonies but I agree with you Vasks - I would say the Sixth is my favourite.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Moving on to another couple of - dare I say it? - less than celestial Russian composers. Sergei Lyapunov is remembered more for his piano works (especially the set of twelve Transcendental Etudes) and two piano concertos. His two orchestral works here are from relatively early in his career and although they may have been useful for gaining experience in orchestration they nevertheless sound too generic to get too excited over, although undoubtedly pleasant enough.

Maximilian Steinberg became the son-in-law of his teacher Rimsky-Korsakov (Stravinsky, a fellow-pupil, suspected that Steinberg got preferential treatment even before then) and, like his near-contemporary Gliere, rode out the 1917 revolution rather easily, becoming an esteemed academic figure - Shostakovich was one of his pupils - even though his musical output was largely ignored. As for these three compositions, they are early ones like Lyapunov's and are similarly pleasant but just as equally indistinctive - in fact, they could have been from 15-20 years before like those of Lyapunov's.

Symphony no.1 in B-minor op.12 (1887) and Ballade for orchestra op.2 (1894-96):










Symphony no.1 in D op.3 [Dedicated to Alexander Glazunov] (1905-06), Symphonic Prelude op.7 [To the memory of N.A. Rimsky-Korsakov] (1908) and _Fantaisie dramatique_ op.9 (1910):


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

Netrebko is at her finest IMO when performing her native Russian oeuvre. I first stumbled upon _Iolante_ through her _Russian Album_ on which she recorded the beautiful aria, "Atchevo eta prezhde ne znala" with Valery Gergiev. _Iolante_... and much of Tchaikovsky's operatic oeuvre... is shamefully unknown or nearly unknown in the West and Netrebko has been one (along with Gergiev) who has set about to change this. There are at least two other very fine recordings of the opera: Valery Gergiev with Dmitri Hvorostovsky and Galina Gorchakova and the Kirov Chorus, St Petersburg and Orchestra of the Kirov Opera, St. Petersburg, and Mstislav Rostropovich with Galina Vishnevskaya and Nicolai Gedda and the Orchestre de Paris. I quite like the solid performances and deep, rich sound of this recording.


----------



## jim prideaux

Brahms-1st and 2nd Piano Trios performed by Renaud and Gautier Capucon and Nicholas Angelich.


----------



## ShropshireMoose

Hofstetter: String Quartets: in E - 3rd Movement/F - 2nd Movement
Haydn: String Quartets: in D, Op.64 No.5 "Lark"/in G Minor, Op.74 No.3 "Rider" - 4th Movement
Mozart: String Quartets in: D Minor, K.421/D, K.575
Beethoven: String Quartets: in G, Op.18 No.2/in C Minor, Op.18 No.4 - 3rd Movement/in B-flat, Op.18 No.6 - 3rd Movement/in E-flat, Op.127/in F, Op.135 The Flonzaley Quartet

A recent purchase that arrived yesterday, I've had the 78s of Op.18 No.2 for years, but had not heard any of the others, well, I was spellbound by the wonderful playing on these discs from 1927-29. They are all thoroughly enjoyable, but the recording of Beethoven's Op.135 Quartet is possibly the best I've ever heard, I've never heard the slow movement sound so beautiful and I must admit I've played that Quartet through three times this evening, it really is very special indeed. I couldn't help thinking whilst listening to that third movement that time itself seems to stand still when in the presence of such musicianship.


----------



## pmsummer

GregMitchell said:


> I like a lot of your posts, not because I know the works you post, but because I just love the photos.


Thank you, sir.

"Papa used to tell me as a little chile', the only reason we're here is to make 'em smile."

--Wendy Waldman, Vaudeville Man


----------



## Sloe

Beethovens first symphony. On radio I can not check orchestra or conductor. I am writing on bad mobile phone.


----------



## Blancrocher

Szymanowski: Stabat Mater, Veni Creator, Litany to the Virgin Mary, etc. (Stryja)


----------



## Cosmos

Listened to a few Webern works:
- Five Pieces for Orchestra, op. 10
- Quartet, op. 22
- Concerto, op. 24










Now, I clicked on a video, Glenn Gould talking about Beethoven, but it's opened with him playing Sonata no. 17 so I'm flowing through that one right now


----------



## bejart

Haydn: Violin Concerto in A Major

Trevor Pinnock conducting the English Concert -- Simon Standage, violin


----------



## brotagonist

I saw a used disc at the local shop that I didn't buy, but I thought I'd just give Paganini's music for violin and guitar a listen, to hear what I missed 

Disc One
Bianchi, Preda


----------



## DiesIraeCX

*Josquin des Prez*: _Missa Pange Lingua _(Peter phillips and The Tallis Scholars)


----------



## Blancrocher

Boulez - Sonatine (Sophie Cherrier/Sébastien Vichard)


----------



## Manxfeeder

ShropshireMoose said:


> View attachment 81320
> 
> 
> The recording of Beethoven's Op.135 Quartet is possibly the best I've ever heard, I've never heard the slow movement sound so beautiful and I must admit I've played that Quartet through three times this evening, it really is very special indeed. I couldn't help thinking whilst listening to that third movement that time itself seems to stand still when in the presence of such musicianship.


Thanks for the heads-up. I've never heard of them. I'm listening on YouTube.


----------



## deprofundis

*Luzzaschi- * quinto libro di madrigali

I did not fully appreciate the merit and honor this composer , deserve, since his ricercar for harpiscords were so randon it alienated me, but not this madrigal his very pleasant, top notch singers, proffessionalism and considerable quantity of music 27 tracks +bonus, yes there short but the cd still long, you get music for your money it's not just good, there is subtil instrumentation from the era, la venexiana is no ordinary ensemble, Claudio cavina know how to conduct this luxurious music
platter.

I feel sorry for posting on the same stuff but wright now im buzzy waiting for my order i can't buy other suprise records this month since, i spend too mutch all ready and i dont want to be in the red, but im still waiting for 4 cd.

I might dig into new Penderecki offering his horns concerto look rad... but for now im on a state of waiting for my stuff, i said i would order a Gesualdo on NAIVE and i lisen to it , some of his later madrigal done by italians , this sounded awesome, the critic
favor this recording has genious, event if i have it on naxos i dont care this version look mind blowing.


----------



## bejart

Mozart: 10 Variations in G Major, KV 455

Mitsuko Uchida, piano


----------



## Pugg

​*Mozart; Piano concertos 24 & 25*
_Christian Zacharias _


----------



## Pugg

StlukesguildOhio said:


> A lovely set presenting two recitals of Renata Tebaldi and piano.


Love it, i'ts also in the Tebaldi box.:tiphat:


----------



## Pugg

bejart said:


> Mozart: 10 Variations in G Major, KV 455
> 
> Mitsuko Uchida, piano


She's playing with such a beautiful touches, one of my favourites :tiphat:


----------



## Chronochromie

*Ravel - L'enfant et les sortilèges*










Lorin Maazel/Orchestre national de la RTF


----------



## Tristan

*Beethoven* - Choral Fantasy, Op. 80










I've always loved this piece ever since I was a kid. I had this Beethoven compilation set that included the finale of the Choral Fantasy as well as the Ode to Joy section of the 9th symphony and even then I was well aware of the similarities (the "big tunes" in both are reminiscent of each other) and I remember liking the Choral Fantasy especially because of the piano accompaniment. And, at least in the finale, the piano is used as just another instrument in the orchestra, which seems a bit ahead of its time.


----------



## brotagonist

I've been working through this lieder album the past two days (and I'm still only on track 16 the first time through the disc  yes, getting my mother settled in the seniors long term care residence has taken all of my time and is far from complete):









Schubert Lieder: Nachtviolen
Christian Gerhaher

It is working like a balm of rosewood, spruce and patchouli on my spirits


----------



## Adair

Just got this in the mail today...The complete Philips recordings of Hans Richter-Haaser.


----------



## Pugg

​*Berlioz; Symphony fantastique*
Paul Parya 's wonderful recording


----------



## Adair

The sound on those Mercury Living Presence recordings is phenomenal, isn't it?


----------



## Pugg

Adair said:


> The sound on those Mercury Living Presence recordings is phenomenal, isn't it?


Fantastic, I love the boxes and if you search right you can get them cheap:tiphat:


----------



## helenora

Program for the day or may for a few days - *Piano quintets*. Started with Brahms op 34.


----------



## Pugg

​ Disc one to start with.

*Ravel: Complete works for solo piano
*

*Bertrand Chamayou* (piano)

Casella:Almanzor ou le mariage d' Adelaïde (arrangement de l'oeuvre éponyme de Ravel)
Ravel:
Jeux d'eau
Pavane pour une infante défunte
A la manière de Chabrier
Miroirs, 5 pieces for piano
Menuet antique
Sérénade grotesque
A la manière de Borodine
Valses nobles et sentimentales
Gaspard de la Nuit
Menuet in C sharp minor
Sonatine
Prélude
Le Tombeau de Couperin
Menuet sur le nom de Haydn
Siloti:Kaddish - Hebrew melody in C minor (1915) (arrangement of l'oeuvre éponyme de Ravel)

Bertrand Chamayou (piano)


----------



## SiegendesLicht

brotagonist said:


> I've been working through this lieder album the past two days (and I'm still only on track 16 the first time through the disc  yes, getting my mother settled in the seniors long term care residence has taken all of my time and is far from complete):
> 
> View attachment 81329
> 
> 
> Schubert Lieder: Nachtviolen
> Christian Gerhaher
> 
> It is working like a balm of rosewood, spruce and patchouli on my spirits


Sounds wonderful! I am looking forward to the end of this Friday work day when I can come home and listen to Schubert's lieder too....


----------



## Adair

Pugg: How is his Jeux d'eau?


----------



## Pugg

Adair said:


> Pugg: How is his Jeux d'eau?


He's a perfectionist, he understands the music completely, very refreshing and absolute worth listening .:tiphat:


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mozart; Concert aria's.*
_Edita Gruberova_


----------



## Adair

Pugg said:


> ​
> *Mozart; Concert aria's.*
> _Edita Gruberova_


Another one for the list...


----------



## Adair

Pugg said:


> He's a perfectionist, he understands the music completely, very refreshing and absolute worth listening .:tiphat:


And yet another...


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mozart: La Betulia Liberata*

_Peter Schreier_ (Tenor), _Ileana Cotrubas _(Soprano), Jean-Pierre Faber (Harpsichord), Cornelius Hermann (Cello), Gabriele Fuchs (Soprano), Rupert Huber (), Hanna Schwarz (Mezzo-Soprano), Margarita Zimmermann (Mezzo-Soprano), Walter Berry (Bass-Baritone)

Mozarteum-Orchester Salzburg, Salzburger Kammerchor, Leopold Hager


----------



## AClockworkOrange

Beethoven's String Quartet in F minor, Op.95 "Serioso" - Marco Boni & the Concertgebouw Chamber Orchestra as arranged by Mahler. A wonderful performance.


----------



## ShropshireMoose

Parry: Symphony No.3 in C "The English"/Concertstuck for Orchestra Luxembourg Radio Symphony Orchestra/Leopold Hager

The Parry items from this splendid two disc set of English music. The Parry 3rd Symphony is so tuneful, and so instantly lovable that I can't imagine why it's never found a regular place in the repertoire. The performances of all the works on this set are exemplary, Hager and the Orchestra play them as though they were staples of the repertoire (as indeed they should be!), and I cannot recommend this set highly enough.


----------



## George O

Josquin des Prez (1450 to 1455-1521): Missa Pange Lingua / Motets & Instrumental Pieces

New York Pro Musica / Noah Greenberg

on MCA (Universal City, California), from 1961


----------



## Pugg

​
*Strauss: 1001 Nights* 
Nights Geschichten aus dem Wienerwald
Dorfschwalben aus Osterreich & Frühlingsstimmen (Gueden / WP / Krips)

BOSKOVSKY / WP (1961)


----------



## Andolink

*Dmitry Shostakovich*: _Symphony No. 4 in C minor, Op. 43_








*George Frideric Handel*: _An Ode for St. Cecilia's Day_


----------



## elgar's ghost

Skryabin's orchestral works part one today. There are no doubt more revered recordings around (not that these sound particularly bad) but these Naxos discs have been faithful servants down the years.

Piano Concerto in F-sharp minor op.20 (1896), _Rêverie,_ - Prelude for Orchestra op.24 (1898), Symphony no. 1 in E op.26 (1899-1900) and _Prometheus, The Poem of Fire_ for piano, orchestra and choir op.60 (1910) plus eight piano works posthumously arranged for orchestra by one Vasili Rogal-Levitsky:


----------



## Pugg

​
_Mendelssohn - Overtures_

The Fair Melusine Overture, Op. 32
A Midsummer Night's Dream Overture, Op. 21
_Calm Sea and Prosperous Voyage_, Op. 27
Overture for wind instruments 'Harmoniemusik', Op. 24
Trumpet - Overture Op. 101
Ruy Blas Overture, Op. 95
Hebrides Overture, Op. 26

London Symphony Orchestra, _Claudio Abbado_



> "Abbado's collection remains one of the most generally recommendable available today...The famous pieces...sound strikingly vivid and spontaneous in Abbado's hands, and the recording, wide in range with plenty of ambience, suits the music admirably." Penguin Guide, 2011 edition


----------



## Blancrocher

Shostakovich: String Quartets 1-2 (Fitzwilliam)


----------



## bejart

Kivimees said:


> Does the CD give any information on the rather macabre cover art?


While the notes are quite extensive about the individual sonatas, there is nothing about the origin of the cover art. Credit for design is attributed to Paul Brooks of "Design & Print" of Oxford, England.

Now --
Antonio Vivaldi (1678-1741): Violin Concert in D Major, Op.8, No.11, RV 210

Alberto Martini leading I Filarmonica -- Stefano Pagliani, violin


----------



## Aggelos

Listening to Arif Melikov


















http://www.musicweb-international.com/classrev/2015/June/Melikov_legend_MELCD1002326.htm
http://melody.su/en/catalog/classic/30696/


----------



## pmsummer

MUSIQUE POUR LA VIOLE
*Marin Marais*
Charivari Agréable

_ASV - Gaudeamus _


----------



## Pugg

​*Beethoven; Piano sonatas * 
_Daniel barenboim_
Op.78-Op.79.-Op.81a-OP.90


----------



## Barbebleu

Pugg said:


> ​*Beethoven; Piano sonatas *
> _Daniel barenboim_
> Op.78-Op.79.-Op.81a-OP.90


Barenboim's Waldstein was the first Beethoven piano sonata I ever heard and I was blown away by it. Still one of my favourites. I have this box too Pugg. Excellent value if you are looking for one viewpoint.


----------



## MonagFam

Alla Pavlova - Symphony No. 5
Robert Schumann - Piano Quintet, Op 44
Rautavarra - Aleksis Kivi


----------



## Pugg

​
_Boccherini_:Cello Concerto No. 2 in D major, G. 479

_Tartini_:Cello Concerto in A major

_Vivald_i:Cello Concerto in C major, RV398

Cello Concerto in G major, RV413

_Mstislav Rostropovich _(cello)

Orchestra of the Collegium Musicum, Paul Sacher


----------



## Orfeo

*The Blistering yet Poetic Art of Nikolai Golovanov*

*Alexander Konstantinovich Glazunov*
Symphony no. VI in C Minor, op. 58.
-The Moscow Large Radio Symphony Orchestra/Nikolai Golovanov.

*Alexander Nikolayevich Scriabin*
Symphony no. I in E Major, op. 26.
-Ludmilla Legostaeva (mezzo-soprano) & Anatoly Orfenov (tenor).
-The All Union Radio Symphony Orchestra & Choir/Nikolai Golovanov.

*Mikhail Mikhailovich Ippolitov-Ivanov*
Three Musical Tableaux from "The Songs of Ossian", op. 56.
-The State Radio Symphony Orchestra of the USSR/Nikolai Golovanov.

*Mily Alexeyevich Balakirev*
Symphonic Poem "Tamara."
-The State Radio Symphony Orchestra of the USSR/Nikolai Golovanov.

*And of his Star Follower*

*Nikolai Yakovlevich Myaskovsky*
Symphonies XIII, XXIII, & XXVII.
Slavonic Rhapsody on Ancient Russian Themes.
-The Russian Federation Symphony Orchestra/Yevgeny Svetlanov.
*
Sergei Mikhailovich Lyapunov*
Oriental Symphonic Poem "Hashish."
-The USSR State Symphony Orchestra/Yevgeny Svetlanov.

*Yevgeny Svetlanov*
Siberian Fantasy.
-The USSR State Symphony Orchestra/Yevgeny Svetlanov.

*Alexander Dargomyzhsky*
Overture to opera "Rusalka."
-The USSR State Symphony Orchestra/Yevgeny Svetlanov.


----------



## Morimur




----------



## Bruce

Adair said:


> The sound on those Mercury Living Presence recordings is phenomenal, isn't it?


On the majority of these recordings, I think the sound excellent. After seeing Pugg post so many listenings, I bought a set myself, and am really enjoying it! :tiphat: (At the moment, I'm listening to some of the waltzes by the Strauß family brothers on disc 3). I've just begun exploring the riches of this set.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Beethoven:*Mass in C major, Op. 86
Meeresstille und glückliche Fahrt, Op. 112
Elegiac Song

Atlanta Symphony Orchestra, Robert Shaw



> "A performance that jogs along happily without any discernible raison d'être. The somewhat monochromatic choral tone fails to excite, especially as it is recessed, though there is welcome warmth in the orchestral sound."
> 
> BBC Music Magazine
> 
> December 2007


----------



## drnlaw

Mahler "Das klagende Lied" Simon Rattle CBSO


----------



## elgar's ghost

Humphrey Searle's symphonies a.o. Three resounding cheers to cpo for recording these works but it's such a pity that there is so little else available elsewhere - Searle was a forward-thinking composer who certainly doesn't deserve such neglect.

_Night Music_ op.2 (1943), _Overture to a Drama_ op.17 (1949), Symphony no.1 op.23 (1952-53), Symphony no.2 op.33 (1956-58), Symphony no.3 op.36 (1959-60), Symphony no.4 op.38 (1962) and Symphony no.5 op.43 (1964):








***

(*** same recordings but on two separate releases - images for these were too small to be of any use)


----------



## Badinerie

Boy am livid! I was puttting this LP away after playing and my spectacles fell off my face and bam! right in the grooves...biggest scratch ever. I may have uttered an obscenity or two whilst I was binning it.










Consoling myself with a pint mug of Yorkshire tea and Mr Gigli. Sans Spectacles. They're broke too, Hmph!


----------



## Mahlerian

Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 26 in D "Coronation"
Mitsuko Uchida, English Chamber Orchestra, cond. Tate









Carter: Clarinet Concerto
Michael Collins, London Sinfonietta, cond. Knussen









Rameau, Le Roux, Royer, Duphly: Works for Harpsichord
Gustav Leonhardt


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Today I've heard Gesualdo-Sacrae Cantiones II, harmonia mundi recording & Penderecki-piano concerto from naxos, both on spotify.


----------



## Headphone Hermit

Sir Peter Maxwell Davies - The Beltane Fire - BBC Philharmonic - conducted by the composer









I don't listen to that many living composers and Max's music is something that I have struggled to connect with in the past. But I'm enjoying this. It still feels rather strange in may ways with what can appear at first to be disconnected fragments of widely differing snippets but this evening they are falling into place for me.

Isn't it odd?

For a long time, a piece of music can make no sense to us, and then ... suddenly .... unexpectedly ... that which we previously regarded as peculiar or confusing or even unappealing can start to glow before us like sunshine emerging from behind the clouds.

I'm right chuffed - this is great - another composer's music to explore and to learn to love. The message is to keep my ears open and to not give up on a composer (and for that message, I largely thank SomeGuy!)


----------



## Badinerie

VICTORIA DE LOS ANGELES. Favourite Arias.

Doesn't she just sing the sexiest Carmen? As matronly as she is on the cover, if she sang to me like that I so would... yep!


----------



## TurnaboutVox

*Béla Bartók
Boulez conducts*...well, guess. CDs 4 and 5
*
Concerto for 2 Pianos, Percussion and Orchestra, BB 121 (Sz.115)*
Pierre-Laurent Aimard, Tamara Stefanovich, Neil Percy, Nigel Thomas, London Symphony Orchestra, Pierre Boulez
*
Violin Concerto No.1, BB 48a (Op. posth), Sz36*
Gidon Kremer, Berliner Philharmoniker, Pierre Boulez
*
Concerto for Viola and Orchestra, op. posth.
completed by Tibor Serly*
Yuri Bashmet, Berliner Philharmoniker, Pierre Boulez
*
Violin Concerto No.2, BB 117 (Sz.112)
Rhapsody No.1 for Violin and Orchestra, Sz. 87
Rhapsody No. 2 for Violin and Orchestra, Sz 90*
Gil Shaham, Chicago Symphony Orchestra, Pierre Boulez
[DG, 2009]

The 2nd violin concerto has been a favourite for decades, and I can see the Concerto for 2 Pianos, Percussion and Orchestra becoming another.


----------



## Haydn man

This box set has been my introduction to Bartok and I share your enthusiasm for the works you mention


----------



## Haydn man

Symphony No.1 from this set, which was a Christmas present.
Glazunov is rapidly being added to my growing list of favourite composers


----------



## breakup

Just found this.






This duo plays a wide variety of music.


----------



## schigolch




----------



## AClockworkOrange

Franz Liszt's Piano Sonata in B minor, Sonetto del Patrarca no.47,104 & 123 and the Dante Sonata performed by the wonderful Angela Hewitt.

I adore these pieces and Hewitt's performances are superb. 

I find her JS Bach simply stunning and her Liszt recordings here maintain those standards.

A perfect way to end a long day.


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

Peter I. Tchaikovsky - Symphony No. 2 in C minor, 'Little Russian' Op. 17:
Nikolay A. Rimsky-Korsakov - Symphony No. 2 in G-Sharp minor, 'Antar' (Lorin Maazel; Pittsburgh Symphony Orchestra).









Both pieces are excellent and the conducting is top notch - smooth, perfectly timed, explosive when needed. A very fine record imo.


----------



## George O

Jiri Antonin Benda (1722-1795)

Concertos for Harpsichord and Strings:
Concerto in F minor
Concerto in B minor
Concerto in G major

Josef Hala, harpsichord
Antonin Novak, 1st violin
Vojtech Jouza, 2nd violin
Karel Spelina, viola
Frantisek Slama, cello
Frantisek Posta, violone

on Supraphon (Prague, Czechoslovakia), from 1976
painting by Jan Kupecky


----------



## George O

Badinerie said:


> Boy am livid! I was puttting this LP away after playing and my spectacles fell off my face and bam! right in the grooves...biggest scratch ever. I may have uttered an obscenity or two whilst I was binning it.
> 
> Consoling myself with a pint mug of Yorkshire tea and Mr Gigli. Sans Spectacles. They're broke too, Hmph!


I feel for you.


----------



## Bruce

*M-D*



Headphone Hermit said:


> Sir Peter Maxwell Davies - The Beltane Fire - BBC Philharmonic - conducted by the composer
> 
> View attachment 81354
> 
> 
> I don't listen to that many living composers and Max's music is something that I have struggled to connect with in the past. But I'm enjoying this. It still feels rather strange in may ways with what can appear at first to be disconnected fragments of widely differing snippets but this evening they are falling into place for me.
> 
> Isn't it odd?
> 
> For a long time, a piece of music can make no sense to us, and then ... suddenly .... unexpectedly ... that which we previously regarded as peculiar or confusing or even unappealing can start to glow before us like sunshine emerging from behind the clouds.
> 
> I'm right chuffed - this is great - another composer's music to explore and to learn to love. The message is to keep my ears open and to not give up on a composer (and for that message, I largely thank SomeGuy!)


I've struggled with Maxwell-Davies for a long time, too. Give his A Spell for Green Corn: The MacDonald Dances a try; I've found it to be his most accessible work.


----------



## bejart

Haydn: String Quartet No.14 in E Flat, Op.9, No.2

Aeolian String Quartet: Emanuel Hurwitz and Raymond Keenlyside, violins -- Margaret Major, viola -- Derek Simpson, cello


----------



## sweetviolin

@Spotify


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

Generally I'm not a big fan of the harpsichord... beyond it's use within an ensemble as the continuo... (and this in spite of being a big proponent of HIP). But for some reason I quite like Andreas Staier's recordings employing the instrument. Perhaps it is that the instrument is well-miked and well-balanced within the recording as a whole giving it a richer, deeper sound... a less of the piercing jangly-ness that mars so many recordings of the harpsichord for me and leads me to nod in agreement with Sir Thomas Beecham's assessment.










I don't think I'd take Staier's recordings of Bach's keyboard concertos over Murray Perahia's, Angela Hewitt's or Glenn Gould's performed on piano... but they are certainly quite pleasurable.


----------



## JosefinaHW

Live Now: DSO : Brahms 4th Symp (Intermission: Discussion w. Jan Swafford)

Leonard Slatkin, conductor


----------



## ArtMusic




----------



## bejart

ETA Hoffmann (1776-1822): Symphony in E Flat

Lothar Zagrosek directing the Radio Symphonie Orchester Berlin


----------



## sweetviolin

StlukesguildOhio said:


> Generally I'm not a big fan of the harpsichord...


Me neither, but I agree, this is nice.


----------



## Guest

My, he really rips through the "Waldstein" Sonata! Op.110 is sublime. Great sound, too.


----------



## sweetviolin

http://www.classicfm.com/composers/sibelius/album-reviews/violin-concerto-yoo/


----------



## drpraetorus

Shostakovich Symphony #4, Scottish National Orchestra, Jarvi.


----------



## Pugg

​
JOSEPH HAYDN
Symphony in C major, Hob. I:82 "The Bear" • Symphony in G minor, Hob. I:83 "The Hen" • Symphony in E-flat major, Hob. I:84


----------



## Pugg

Bruce said:


> On the majority of these recordings, I think the sound excellent. After seeing Pugg post so many listenings, I bought a set myself, and am really enjoying it! :tiphat: (At the moment, I'm listening to some of the waltzes by the Strauß family brothers on disc 3). I've just begun exploring the riches of this set.


It may seems strange to some people, but those boxes are worth every penny , they are treasures :tiphat:


----------



## Adair

I have the Bruno Walter Edition and treasure it.


----------



## Pugg

Badinerie said:


> VICTORIA DE LOS ANGELES. Favourite Arias.
> 
> Doesn't she just sing the sexiest Carmen? As matronly as she is on the cover, if she sang to me like that I so would... yep!


I have that feeling with Tatiana Troyanos ( as Carmen that is)


----------



## bejart

Ferdinand Ries (1784-1838): Piano Sonata in A Flat, Op.141

Susan Kagan, piano


----------



## Jeffrey Smith

Pugg said:


> ​
> JOSEPH HAYDN
> Symphony in C major, Hob. I:82 "The Bear" • Symphony in G minor, Hob. I:83 "The Hen" • Symphony in E-flat major, Hob. I:84


One of the few nonHIP conductors I like in Haydn.For those averse to megaboxes, there is a smaller set that can be considered close to essential.









Meanwhile, currently in my ears








Muntian, btw, was the pianist for the first performance of the Shostakovich.


----------



## Jeffrey Smith

Pugg said:


> It may seems strange to some people, but those boxes are worth every penny , they are treasures :tiphat:


Yes, I got the first Mercury box and liked it well enough that the second and third boxes were part of my Christmas present to myself this past December.

Among other virtues is the presence of a great many "warhorses" I got familiar with from radio as a teen, but which have faded from view over the years.


----------



## Biwa

Gustav Holst

The Planets, op.32

London Symphony Orchestra
André Previn


----------



## ArtMusic




----------



## Pugg

​
*Mozart*: Piano Quartet in E flat Major & Piano Concerto No.12 (arr. for piano & string quartet)
with Alban Berg Quartet


----------



## Adair

Wow, Pugg. That's a beautiful Brendel set!


----------



## Adair

Here's a strange one! This disc includes Grofe's 1928 suite _Metropolis: A Blue Fantasy_. It is, like_ Rhapsody in Blue_, an experiment in what Paul Whiteman called "Symphonic Jazz." Grofe actually did the orchestration for Gershwin's _Rhapsody in Blue_, and this suite does sound like it at times, and yet at others it goes beyond with some really advanced jazz tonalities. There is even a passage for three male scat singers. An interesting experimental work from the Great Gatsby era, though not nearly as radical as the work that Varese was composing in New York around the same time. It is as if Grofe knew his limits or did not want to push them--passages of fascinating fugal jazz are followed by overly long, unfocused conventional stretches. Worth having if you are interested in early Modernism in the USA.


----------



## Pugg

Next on:


​
*Mozart: Mass in C Minor* (CD)
By: Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart, Raymond Leppard, New Philharmonia Orchestra, _Ileana Cotrubas, Kiri Te Kanawa, Werner Krenn_:tiphat:


----------



## Adair

The Mass in C Minor is one of the most beautiful and moving works of music, isn't it, Pugg? I haven't heard this particular recording but you probably already know the older recording on DG by Fricsay:


----------



## jim prideaux

early start.....Dvorak 2nd and 3rd Symphonies performed by Suitner and the Staatskapelle Berlin...


----------



## Pugg

Adair said:


> The Mass in C Minor is one of the most beautiful and moving works of music, isn't it, Pugg? I haven't heard this particular recording but you probably already know the older recording on DG by Fricsay:
> View attachment 81370


I saw that one on Vinyl in the you know where shop, going to get it 
But I dolLike te Kanawa and Cotrubas voices very much. :tiphat:


----------



## Pugg

​One off my desert island discs !
*Mozart: Opera aria's
Lucia Popp. *


----------



## ArtMusic

Steven Isserlis plays the _Maquis de Corberon Stradivarius_ of 1726 on loan from the Royal Academy of Music, strung with pure gut.

Robert Levin plays a copy of a fortepiano from 1805.


----------



## Haydn man

For this weeks Saturday Symphony 
Well this is certainly different, and all I can say to those who have never heard it is, give it a try its different


----------



## Pugg

​*Humperdinck: Hänsel und Gretel
*
_Brigitte Fassbaender_ (Hänsel), _Lucia Popp_ (Gretel), Walter Berry (Peter), Julia Hamari (Gertrude), Anny Schlemm (Knusperhexe), Norma Burrowes (Sandmännchen), Edita Gruberova (Taumännchen)

Wiener Sängerknaben & Wiener Philharmoniker, _Sir Georg Solti
_



> "Rich Viennese orchestral colours underpin Solti's account, which stresses the Wagnerian derivation of Humperdinck's magical score. An idiomatic team of soloists." BBC Music Magazine, January 2009 ****


----------



## Biwa

Giacomo Carissimi: Virtuoso Soprano Motets

Robert Crowe (male soprano)
Michael Eberth (organ)


----------



## Biwa

Joseph Haydn

Sonata in C major, Hob.XVI:50

Tom Beghin (piano)


----------



## Guest

Arvo Pärt









Symphony no.4
(fragments from) Kanon Pokajanen


----------



## sweetviolin

Haydn man said:


> View attachment 81372
> 
> 
> For this weeks Saturday Symphony
> Well this is certainly different, and all I can say to those who have never heard it is, give it a try its different


Awesome music! Thanks for the tip!


----------



## Pugg

​
To brighten up this dull cold day.
*Vivaldi; Four Seasons.*
Joshua Bell violin/ conducting


----------



## Blancrocher

Vivaldi: Double Violin Concertos (Carmignola/Mullova/Marcon)


----------



## sweetviolin

spotify:album:6outn9s8DJedT1oZPlSCP2


----------



## Jeff W

*In which there is the Saturday Symphony*

Good morning TC from cold, frozen over Albany!









Listening to a composer who is new to me, Gavrill Popov. Listening to his Chamber Symphony for Seven Instruments and the Symphony No. 1 (which is this week's featured symphony). Alexander Titov conducts the St. Petersburg State Academic Symphony Orchestra in the symphony.


----------



## sweetviolin

Nice music indeed, but I wonder where it is "this week's featured symphony"?


----------



## Pugg

​
*Dvorak: Pavel Haas Quartet*
String Quartet No. 13 in G major, Op. 106 (B192)

String Quartet No. 12 in F major, Op. 96 'American'

Pavel Haas Quartet


----------



## EricABQ

I got a new bluetooth speaker (a Bose soundlink mini II) and am giving it a trial run with Hamelin playing Alkan's Concerto 
For Solo Piano.

Both the music and speaker are impressive.


----------



## Jeff W

sweetviolin said:


> Nice music indeed, but I wonder where it is "this week's featured symphony"?


Down in the Saturday Symphonies thread in 'Orchestral Music'.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Orchestral Skryabin this morning and Nielsen part one for this afternoon.

Symphonic Poem in D-minor op. posth. (1896), Symphony no.2 in C-minor op.29 (1901), Symphony no.3 in C-minor - _The Divine Poem_ op.43 (1902-04) and Symphonic Poem - _Le Poème de l'extase_ op.54 (1905-08):

















Symphony no.1 in G-minor FS16 (1891-92), Symphony no.2 - _The Four Temperaments_ FS29 (1901-02), Symphony no.3 - _Sinfonia expansiva_ FS60 (1910-11), Suite from the incidental music to _Aladdin_ FS89 (1918-19) and Overture from the opera _Maskarade_ FS39 (1904-06):


----------



## Tsaraslondon

One of the great pleasure of this set is hearing the French language sung so naturally and with such clarity. My French is not as good as it once was, but I found it quite easy to follow even without the libretto.

The recording is mono, of course, but for such a performance it is acceptable enough, and what wonderful singers we have here; Denise Duval, youthful and fresh-voiced as Blanche, Crespin richly authoritative as the New Prioress, Denise Scharley intensely dramatic as Madame de Croissy and Gorr warmly comforting as Mere Marie, not forgetting the contributions of Xavier Depraz and Paul Finel as the Marquis and the Chevalier.

Poulenc, it is known, was Catholic and a believer, but one does not have to be religious to appreciate the emotional impact of the work, which has one of the most moving endings in all opera. I remember seeing the revival of Phylida Law's superb ENO production (whatever happened to that ENO?), which packed quite an emotional punch. It was sung in English of course and is actually available in Chandos's Opera in English series. When it comes to hearing the work on record, I prefer to stick to the original French, especially when the text is given its true value, as it is here.


----------



## Pugg

​*Mozart*: Piano Concerto No. 27, Concerto for 2 Pianos K 365 (Elena Gilels, WPH, Böhm)
Emil Gilels .


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Badinerie said:


> VICTORIA DE LOS ANGELES. Favourite Arias.
> 
> Doesn't she just sing the sexiest Carmen? As matronly as she is on the cover, if she sang to me like that I so would... yep!


I love De Los Angeles, and have lots of her recordings of both opera and song. She is a delectable Manon (the best on disc I think) and an incomparable Mimi. But I don't find her Carmen sexy, I'm afraid. It's beautifully and musically sung (as is everything she did), but, to my mind, she sounds altogether too ladylike. She doesn't sound for a minute like a woman who would draw a knife on a fellow worker. It's a role that can take on a variety of interpretations of course, but I like my Carmens to be a bit more earthy, a bit more wildcat, a bit more assertive, a bit more free spirit. My favourites are Callas, Baltsa and Verrett (who unfortunately never got to make a commercial recording of the role).


----------



## Manxfeeder

Jeff W said:


> View attachment 81383
> 
> 
> Listening to a composer who is new to me, Gavrill Popov. Listening to his Chamber Symphony for Seven Instruments and the Symphony No. 1 (which is this week's featured symphony). Alexander Titov conducts the St. Petersburg State Academic Symphony Orchestra in the symphony.


Me too. And what a pleasant surprise. How did this slip past me?


----------



## pmsummer

MASS FOR FOUR VOICES - INFELIX EGO - MASS FOR FIVE VOICES 
*William Byrd* 
Oxford Camerata 
Jeremy Summerly - director

_Naxos_


----------



## Schubussy

Alan Hovhaness - Mysterious Mountains
Gerard Schwarz, Royal Liverpool Philharmonic Orchestra








Is it bad that I listen to this more than Beethoven? It probably is but nobody needs to know...


----------



## Manxfeeder

Schubussy said:


> Is it bad that I listen to this more than Beethoven? It probably is but nobody needs to know...


Your secret is safe with me.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Haydn, Symphony No. 17*

I bought this CD during a great vacation in Chattanooga. I don't know if I like this because of the music or because it brings me back to that trip. Either way, it makes me feel good.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Hummel, *J:
Piano Concerto No. 3 in B minor, Op. 89
Piano Concerto No. 2 in A minor, Op. 85

_Stephen Hough_ (piano)

English Chamber Orchestra, Bryden Thomson



> "The finest of Hummel's Piano Concertos, dynamically projected by the young Stephen Hough." BBC Music Magazine, November 2006
> 
> "The A minor is Hummel's most often-heard concerto, never better played, however, than by Stephen Hough on this prize-winning Chandos disc. The coda is quite stunning; it is not only his dazzling virtuosity that carries all before it but also the delicacy and refinement of colour he produces." Penguin Guide, 2011 edition


----------



## Badinerie

GregMitchell said:


> I love De Los Angeles, and have lots of her recordings of both opera and song. She is a delectable Manon (the best on disc I think0 and an incomparable Mimi. But I don't find her Carmen sexy, I'm afraid. It's beautifully and musically sung (as is everything she did), but, to my mind, she sounds altogether too ladylike. She doesn't sound for a minute like a woman who would draw a knife on a fellow worker. It's a role that can take on a variety of interpretations of course, but I like my Carmens to be a bit more earthy, a bit more wildcat, a bit more assertive, a bit more free spirit. My favourites are Callas, Baltsa and Verrett (who unfortunately never got to make a commercial recording of the role).


Not to mention a tear jerking Butterfly...
I have to say though from bitter experience my labido doesnt function at all well at knife point...:lol: 
But Yep, I have heard t'others and know what you mean. It was Victoria De Los Angeles that lured me away from the sinfull influence of the Mezzo's, funny enough via a couple of 78's I picked up at the old ENO shop featuring arias from La vida breve by Manuel de Falla. Just thinking about the first time I played that old '78 of 'Vivan los que ríen' gives me goosbumps!


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Janacek, Taras Bulba*

I don't know what it is about Karel Ancerl, but whatever he conducts turns out interesting.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Badinerie said:


> Not to mention a tear jerking Butterfly...
> I have to say though from bitter experience my labido doesnt function at all well at knife point...:lol:
> But Yep, I have heard t'others and know what you mean. It was Victoria De Los Angeles that lured me away from the sinfull influence of the Mezzo's, funny enough via a couple of 78's I picked up at the old ENO shop featuring arias from La vida breve by Manuel de Falla. Just thinking about the first time I played that old '78 of 'Vivan los que ríen' gives me goosbumps!


Yes, but it's a worker she draws a knife on, not her lover, who, of course, draws a knife on her and kills her. Indeed, if she hadn't become embroiled with a psychotically jealous and obsessive young man like Don Jose she no doubt wouldn't have met such a nasty end. :devil:


----------



## Pugg

*Verdi: Macbeth
*
_ Elena Souliotis_ (Lady Macbeth),Dietrich Fischer-Dieskau (Macbeth), Nicolai Ghiaurov (Banco), _Luciano Pavarotti_ (Macduff), Ricardo Cassinelli (Malcolm), Helen Lawrence (Dama), Raymond Myers (Medico)

London Philharmonic Orchestra, Ambrosian Opera Chorus, Wandsworth School Choir,_ Lamberto Gardelli_

Studio recording, 1970


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Bartok, The Miraculous Mandarin*


----------



## Andolink

Continuing my Handel-fest as I read Paul Henry Lang's biography--









with









and


----------



## D Smith

Saturday at the Opera here. Puccini's La Boheme with Bjorling, De Los Angeles, Merrill and Beecham. A classic I never tire of hearing.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Brumel, Earthquake Mass.*

If they want a hit CD, maybe some smart marketer can rename it the Fracking Mass and put on the cover a shirtless wildcatter. Yeah, that'll do it .


----------



## Tsaraslondon

A trip down memory lane. My first ever *Der Rosenkavalier* was Anthony Besch's wonderful and hugely successful Scottish Opera production, which I saw at the Newcastle Theatre Royal when it was revived in the early 1970s. The original production was sung in English, with Helga Dernesch as the Marschallin, Dame Janet Baker as Octavian and Elizabeth Harwood as Sophie. For the revival, Scottish Opera returned to the original German, with Anne Howells and Teresa Cahill replacing Baker and Harwood. On stage, Howells was a wonderful Octavian, but deprived of her physical presence, one notices her slightly suspect intonation and less than perfectly focused tone. On the other hand, it is good to be reminded of Michael Langdon's well respected Ochs, which I also saw at Covent Garden, with a cast that included Gwyneth Jones, Brigitte Fassbaender and Edith Mathis.

However the disc is most worth hearing for Dernesch's echt-Viennese, gorgeously feminine Marschallin and Teresa Cahill's creamily voiced Sophie, effortlessly soaring to the heights in the Presentation of the Silver Rose and the final trio. Sir Alexander Gibson conducts with a sure hand.

The disc of highlights from *Don Giovanni* has less to commend it. It's not at all bad, and it was good to be reminded of John Shirley Quirk's Don, but, when has the choice of so many other great performances out there, I doubt I'll be returning to it often.


----------



## Flamme

http://www.radiotunes.com/romantic


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Worcester Fragments.*

The Orlando Consort have the perfect blend of distinctive voices with ensemble unity. If the music of the Middle Ages didn't sound like this, it should have.


----------



## Mahlerian

Saturday Symphony:
Popov: Symphony No. 1, op. 7









Hard to get much of an idea of this extremely active symphony on a single hearing. It certainly has all the hallmarks of the pre-Stalin Soviet avant-garde.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Ockgehem, Missa De Plus en Plus*

I'm gorging on the Orlando Consort. To my ears, they get Ockegehem just right; clear lines, distinctive voices, expressive but not indulgent, not too much resonance, and just the right amount of musica ficta.


----------



## Morimur

I cannot recommend this set highly enough. Money well spent.


----------



## D Smith

Saturday Symphony. Popov Symphony No. 1. Titov/St.Petersburg. I really enjoyed this; brash, exuberant and lively. I'll definitely be giving it additional listens in the future.


----------



## Manxfeeder

Morimur said:


> I cannot recommend this set highly enough. Money well spent.


Thanks for the heads-up. I just realized I only have one sampler disk of this composer. Maybe sometime I can fix that.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Poulenc, Gloria*

This recording is well-done. Layton's conducting is bright, his choir is responsive, and the recording sounds like you're standing behind the conductor.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Disc 3 of this set is devoted to heartfelt performances of works by Bach, the cantatas _Ich habe genug_ and _Gott, soll allein mein Herze haben_ and a group of arias variously conducted by Yehudi Menhuin, Wolfgang Gonnenwein and Neville Marriner.

Listening to these performances again reminds me that it was Baker, and some of these pieces (particularly _Ich habe genug_) who first got me listening to the music of Bach. Up till then I'd had little interest in anything written before Mozart. Just another way in which this wonderful artist has inspired and enriched my musical life.


----------



## opus55

Sarasate: Zigeunerweizen Op.20
Dvorak: Violin Concerto Op.49
Brahms: Cello Sonatas, Op. 38 and 99


----------



## Cosmos

Found this CD of Beethoven's Piano Concertos played on period instruments. Thought I'd give it a shot


----------



## elgar's ghost

Continuing with Nielsen this evening. Sadly the Saturday Symphony will have to wait until I get more data allowance in a few days time.

Two Fantasies for oboe and piano FS8 (1889), _Serenata in Vano_ for clarinet, bassoon, horn, cello and bass FS68 (1914), Excerpts featuring flute from the incidental music to _Moderen_ FS94 (1912), _Canto serioso_ for horn and piano FS132 (1913), Quintet for flute, oboe, clarinet, bassoon and horn FS100 (1922), Violin Concerto FS61 (1911), Flute Concerto FS119 (1926) and Clarinet Concerto FS129 (1928):


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Penderecki, Symphony No. 3*

So far, I seem to prefer Penderecki's noisy phase.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Relaxing with Chopin mazurkas played by Janina Fialkowska.


----------



## George O

Alexander Goehr (1932-)

String Quartet No. 2, op 23
Allegri String Quartet

Piano Trio, op 20
Orion Trio

on Argo (London), from 1973


----------



## KenOC

Schubert's Fantasy in C for Piano and Violin, Andras Schiff and Yuuko Shiokawa. I had never heard this, or heard of it. Surprise! It's definitely a major work, big and effective, and filled with unusual and striking things.


----------



## Morimur

Cosmos said:


> Found this CD of Beethoven's Piano Concertos played on period instruments. Thought I'd give it a shot


Looks like the artist captured ol' Ludwig as he was about to smack him.


----------



## DavidA

Morimur said:


> Looks like the artist captured ol' Ludwig as he was about to smack him.


Just giving a high five!


----------



## Mahlerian

Janacek: Sinfonietta, Taras Bulba, Lachian Dances*
Vienna Philharmonic, cond. Mackerras; *London Philharmonic Orchestra, cond. Huybrechts









Schumann: Symphony No. 4 in D minor (original version)
Orchestre Revolutionnaire et Romantique, cond. Gardiner


----------



## Badinerie

Not sure about this one yet. 1977. not a very involving recording. Performance is good though. No 4 not a great fave but after number 3 and before 5...doesnt make as great an impression.


----------



## DiesIraeCX

*Pérotin and Mozart*

* Pérotin*: Viderunt omnes (Hilliard Ensemble)

Stunning.

*Mozart*: _Piano Concerto No. 23, K. 488_ (Alfred Brendel and Neville Marriner)

With repeated listens, I think the 23rd has surpassed the 20th as my favorite. Yup, it definitely has. What a phenomenal slow movement.


----------



## Guest

DiesIraeCX said:


> * Pérotin*: Viderunt omnes (Hilliard Ensemble)
> 
> Stunning.
> 
> *Mozart*: _Piano Concerto No. 23, K. 488_ (Alfred Brendel and Neville Marriner)
> 
> With repeated listens, I think the 23rd has surpassed the 20th as my favorite. Yup, it definitely has. What a phenomenal slow movement.


The opening of the concerto (23) is so joyful,it's my favorite Mozart piano concerto.


----------



## senza sordino

Britten Sinfonia da Requiem, Four Sea Interludes and American Overture 
View attachment 81419

Britten Variations on a theme of Frank Bridge, Simple Symphony and Fugue 
View attachment 81420

Britten piano and violin concerti 
View attachment 81421

Gershwin Piano Concerto, An American in Paris, I got rhythm and Rhapsody in Blue
View attachment 81422


I'm packing for my second move in 11 weeks. This time to my permanent place, my new apartment. I get all my stuff back from storage including all my CD's and stereo. I've been listening to music on my iPod for 11 weeks. I've been staying at a friend's house all this time. And tomorrow I move into my new digs. I'll be without the internet for a couple of days, I'll quickly fall behind on current listening.


----------



## Bruce

*South of the Border*

Enjoying my weekend with Villa-Lobos:

Bachianas Brasileiras No. 6 for flute and bassoon - Emmanuel Pahud (flute), Friedrich Edelmann (bassoon)

Bachianas Brasileiras No. 8 for orchestra - Lopez-Cobos/Cincinnati SO

String Quartet No. 8 - Danubius Quartet

Suite pour Cordes - St. Clair/SWR Radio-Sinfoinieorchester Stuttgart

And, to keep the earth from wobbling too much,

Ignaz Brüll - Piano Trio in E-flat, Op. 14 - Trio Brahms


----------



## mmsbls

Schoenberg: Chamber Symphony No. 1, Verklärte Nacht, Five Orchestral Pieces


----------



## Kieran

Fulfie #10 of the PC's, Murray Perahia and Radu Lupu stretching their fingers cross the plain, English Chamber Orchestra scratching bows on strings from below in the shadowy pit...


----------



## ArtMusic




----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

My go to recording for John Dowland lute works


----------



## bejart

Pietro Nardini (1722-1793): Flute Trio in C Major

Musica Solare: Darja Grossheide, flute -- Gabriele Nussberger, violin -- Ulrike Schaar, cello -- Willi Kronenberg, harpsichord


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Lutoslawski, Symphony No. 2*


----------



## OldFashionedGirl

*Ravel* - Daphnis et Chloé.
La Valse
Berlin Philarmornic. Conducted by Pierre Boulez.


----------



## MrTortoise

Alexander Scriabin

Symphony No. 1 in E

Brigette Balleys, mezzo-soprano
Sergei Larin, tenor
Rundfunkchor Berlin
Deutsches Symphonie-Orchester Berlin
Vladimir Ashkenazy, cond.


----------



## D Smith

Music of Perotin, Josquin and Obrecht. I like to be an informed participant in the Pre-1700 list! All 3 discs are incredible.


----------



## Blancrocher

Schnittke: Symphony 2 "St. Florian" (Segerstam)


----------



## opus55

Farrenc: Symphonies Nos. 1 and 3
Puccini: La Boheme


----------



## MrTortoise

Arvo Pärt

Te Deum
Silouans Song
Magnificat

Estonian Philharmonic Chamber Choir
Tallinn Chamber Orchestra
Tõnu Kaljuste, cond.


----------



## Biwa

Gavriil Popov: Symphony No. 1 Op. 7
Shostakovich: Theme & Variations Op. 3

London Symphony Orchestra
Leon Botstein (conductor)

Well... it's Sunday here, but I couldn't resist joining in.


----------



## Itullian

Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in Bb K 456 
Orchestre de Chambre de Lausanne / Christian Zacharias 
Christian Zacharias, piano

MDG 3401488 
KUSC.ORG


----------



## Guest

I bought this CD after reading that a reviewer who was reviewing some very expensive ($40k) speakers used it as a "reference recording." It certainly sounds good, but I have a few that sound better. Still, Kissin's playing is phenomenal, and for $1.09, I could do a lot worse!


----------



## Morimur

Kontrapunctus said:


> I bought this CD after reading that a reviewer who was reviewing some very expensive ($40k) speakers used it as a "reference recording." It certainly sounds good, but I have a few that sound better. Still, Kissin's playing is phenomenal, and for $1.09, I could do a lot worse!


Kissin looks like Cosmo Kramer with that hair.


----------



## MrTortoise

For Saturday Symphony

Gavriil Popov

Symphony No. 1

St. Petersburg State Academic Symphony Orchestra
Alexander Titov, cond.


----------



## bejart

Giovanni Paisiello (1740-1816): Overture from "Il Re Teodoro"

Enrique Mazzola conducting the Orchestra Della Svizzera Italiana


----------



## Pugg

*Happy Birhtday Mrs. Renée Fleming!*



*The Art of Renée Fleming*​
Bellini:Casta Diva (from Norma)

Bernstein:Somewhere (from West Side Story)with Placido Domingo (tenor)

Catalani:Ebben? Ne andrò lontana (from La Wally)

Cilea:Io son l'umile ancella (from Adriana Lecouvreur)

Dvorak:Mesícku na nebi hlubokém 'Song to the Moon' (from Rusalka)

Gershwin:Summertime (from Porgy and Bess)

Gounod:Ah! Je veux vivre dans ce rêve (from Roméo et Juliette)
Ave Maria

Handel:Ombra mai fu (from Serse)

Korngold:Glück, das mir verbleib 'Marietta's Lied' (from Die Tote Stadt)

Puccini:Vissi d'arte (from Tosca)

Un bel di vedremo (from Madama Butterfly)

O mio babbino caro (from Gianni Schicchi)

Schubert:Ave Maria, D839

plus:
Bonus tracks:
15. Wheels of a Dream [with Bryn Terfel]
16. Amazing Grace
17. Rodgers - Carousel / You'll Never Walk Alone
18. Hallelujah - [new cut]
Renée Fleming (soprano)


----------



## Adair

Isn't she something, Pugg? Sigh!


----------



## Pugg

Adair said:


> Isn't she something, Pugg? Sigh!


Happily married, that far I know


----------



## Adair

Married? _What?_ I was going to propose to her tomorrow on Valentine's Day! Darn!


----------



## Kevin Pearson

I had not hear Gavriil Popov before and since everyone was listening to this recording of the 1st Symphony I thought I'd join in as well. I have to say after one listen I was quite impressed. Somewhat reminiscent of Shostakovitch but the final movement reminded me somewhat of Prokofiev's humor. The whole symphony is very good, but I especially enjoyed the third movement. Just outstanding!










Kevin


----------



## Casebearer

Listening to Händel's Oratorium Israel in Egypt (Choir and Israel Symphony Orchestra led by John Currie) in the background. Mainly because a dear friend of mine who's opinion I hold high has recently become an adept of Händel's work, especially his opera's.









I must say some parts of it are really beautiful, although I'm not attracted at all to the Biblical content and the use of it in its time feeding nationalistic feelings. What I like on the other hand is that Händel seems to have been 'recycling' parts of his earlier compositions and also re-worked music by fellow composers of his time as a means of parody. Now this reminds me of Frank Zappa a lot and raises my interest in Händel's music. This sort of information (all from Wikipedia) brings composers to live. It would be nice to hear someone giving a lecture on this so you can hear with your own ears how he proceeded. To paraphrase Zappa: Does humor belong in classical music?


----------



## Pugg

​
*Copland*: Fanfare, Rodeo & Appalachian Spring
Robert Shaw conducting


----------



## Casebearer

Adair said:


> Isn't she something, Pugg? Sigh!


Well, no, she probably isn't. (I would have to see her in the morning.) Suppose you like lipstick, mascara and hairdressers a lot. She also forgot to button up.....

If you like a lot of hair that's been to the hairdresser I could advise Charlie's Angels.

Judging by your profile picture you're long dead by the way, so I imagine you never heard of photoshopping and can be fooled easily. From what geological period are you exactly?

This also is meant to be the place where you judge classical music.

Only kidding...


----------



## opus55

Lutoslawski: Symphony No. 3; Concerto for Orchestra










Beethoven: Symphonies 1 and 6










Love the old school Beethoven


----------



## MrTortoise

Ludwig van Beethoven

Piano Sonatas No 27 in e minor, Op. 90; No. 28 in A, Op. 101; No. 29 in B-flat (Hammerklavier), Op. 106; No. 30 in E, Op. 109; No. 31 in A-flat, Op. 110; No. 32 in c minor, Op. 111

Alfred Brendel from his first cycle


----------



## Kevin Pearson

Very modern, dramatic, dissonant, interesting and sometimes beautiful. My wife would hate it, but I enjoyed it!










Kevin


----------



## Adair

What I like is her voice and her dazzling presence and a certain warm, joyous personality that she emits. I have heard/seen her live in recital and she is even lovelier in person than in these professional photos. No fooling here, she's authentic! The real goods artistically and humanly. Yes, I am long dead, but listening to her, I come back to life.


----------



## Pugg

Casebearer said:


> Well, no, she probably isn't. (I would have to see her in the morning.) Suppose you like lipstick, mascara and hairdressers a lot. She also forgot to button up.....
> 
> If you like a lot of hair that's been to the hairdresser I could advise Charlie's Angels.
> 
> Judging by your profile picture you're long dead by the way, so I imagine you never heard of photoshopping and can be fooled easily. From what geological period are you exactly?
> 
> This also is meant to be the place where you judge classical music.
> 
> Only kidding...





Adair said:


> What I like is her voice and her dazzling presence and a certain warm, joyous personality that she emits. I have heard/seen her live in recital and she is even lovelier in person than in these professional photos. No fooling here, she's authentic! The real goods artistically and humanly. Yes, I am long dead, but listening to her, I come back to life.


I would say 1-0 for Adair :clap:


----------



## Pugg

*Bloch*: Concerto Grosso No. 1 & No. 2/Schelomo* Eastman-Rochester Orchestra, Howard Hanson, Georges Miquelle *Georges Miquelle, Eastman-Rochester Orchestra, Howard Hanson


----------



## Adair

Boulez conducts Ravel, Sony Masters. I have to say, I love this series of small, attractively designed, neat compact boxes, even though they don't bring much info or significant remasterings. Sound is usually pretty good. Oh, and they are quite inexpensive!


----------



## Casebearer

Pugg said:


> I would say 1-0 for Adair :clap:


I agree! Although Adair gave some room for misinterpretation about what he liked about her.


----------



## MrTortoise

Edmund Rubbra

Symphony No. 1, Op. 44
A Tribute, Op. 56
Sinfonia concertante, Op. 38

Howard Shelley, piano
BBC National Orchestra of Wales
Richard Hickox, cond.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Salve Regina - Gregorian Chant CD*
Clervaux Benedictine Monks of the Abbey of St. Maurice & St. Maur

One of Philips best selling religious albums ever, just behind the Missa Criolla


----------



## Pugg

​
*Verdi; La forza del destino
*
_Price/ Tucker/ Merrill/ Verret._
_Thomas Schippers_ conducting this electrifying set:tiphat:


----------



## Tsaraslondon

More from this 20 disc treasure trove.

Disc 5 is devoted to Handel.

Stunning performances of _Oh thou that tellest good tidings to Zion_ and _He was despised_ from Mackerras's *Messiah*, one of the first recordings to make a nod in the direction of HIP.

Then we get two Italian cantatas, _Ah crudel nel pianto mio_ and _Armida abbandonata_ with the ECO conducted by Raymond Leppard.

Baker was a great Handelian, having cut her teeth with the Handel Opera Society. She also made some great Handel recordings on Philips, not included here of course, but available in the Philips box set. These cantatas, recorded in 1967, find her in gleaming voice, totally in command of the technical difficulties, and fully aware of their shifting emotions.


----------



## Badinerie

Ah..Girls off to the hairdessers...Sting quartet time for daddy. Cover held together with sellotape on this lp though. (A bit like daddy!)


----------



## Pugg

​
*Schubert:*
4 Impromptus, D899
4 Impromptus, D935

_Murray Perahia _


----------



## Pugg

*Berg*:Lyric Suite - for soprano and string quartet

_Wellesz:Sonnets For Elizabeth Barrett Browning_, Op. 52

Zeisl:
Komm, süsser Tod,arranged for soprano and string quartet by J. Peter Koene

*Renée Fleming* (soprano)
Emerson String Quartet.



> "Fleming sings with velvety evenness, threading her vocal line through the swirling strings, but in a rather impersonal, neutral way. But it's the performance of the whole work by the Emersons that it is so remarkable; there is much more emotional directness, less of the usual armour-plated efficiency about their playing, and that, combined with the total technical assurance, suits the world of late Berg perfectly." The Guardian, 9th September 2015 *****
> 
> "This is an outstanding performance of Berg's Lyric Suite." BBC Music Magazine, December 2015


----------



## elgar's ghost

Concluding part of my Nielsen listening this morning/lunchtime.

String Quartet no.3 in E-flat FS23 (1897-98), String Quartet no.4 in FS36 (1906 - rev. 1919), 'Little' Suite for Strings FS6 (1888), _Hymnus Amoris_ for soloists, choir and orchestra [Text: A. Olrik - transl. J.L. Heiberg] FS21 (1897), Symphony no.4 - _The Inextinguishable_ FS76 (1914-16), Symphony no.5 FS97 (1921-22) and Symphony no.6 - _Sinfonia semplice_ FS116 (1924-25):


----------



## Elizabeth de Brito

Nigel Hess - New London Pictures - specifically the 2nd movement called London Eye. I think it's utterly exquisite, music written for wind orchestra.


----------



## Blancrocher

Schumann: Symphonies (Bernstein)


----------



## Badinerie

Verdi Rigoletto. The lovely voice of Richard Tucker The very sweet Gianna D'Angelo also Renato Capecchi.


----------



## omega

*Puccini*
_La Bohême_

Chailly, Alagna, Gheorghiu _et allii_


----------



## Pugg

​*Chopin*:Yevgeny Sudbin (piano)

Fantasia in F minor, Op. 49
Nocturne No. 7 in C sharp minor, Op. 27 No. 1
Nocturne No. 13 in C minor, Op. 48 No. 1
Mazurka No. 7 in F minor, Op. 7 No. 3
Mazurka No. 23 in D major, Op. 33 No. 2
Mazurka No. 25 in B minor, Op. 33 No. 4
Ballade No. 3 in A flat major, Op. 47
Mazurka No. 17 in B flat minor, Op. 24 No. 4
Mazurka No. 32 in C sharp minor, Op. 50 No. 3
Nocturne No. 16 in E flat major, Op. 55 No. 2
Ballade No. 4 in F minor, Op. 52

Sudbin:À la minute (a paraphrase on Chopin's Waltz in D flat major, Op. 64, No. 1)


----------



## PJaye

Weiss is great, but for mandolin music, no one does it for me like Hoffmann.


----------



## Jeff W

*In which there is Tchaikovsky*

Good morning TC from frightfully cold Albany! According to the weather report is it current -10 F\-23 C outside. Good thing I've decided to stay in today!









Heating things up right away with some Tchaikovsky. The Violin Concerto and Symphony No. 4. Pinchas Zukerman playing the solo violin part in the concerto while Rafael Kubelik conducts the Bavarian Radio Symphony Orchestra.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Cherubini, Requiem in D Minor*


----------



## Pugg

​
*Badings:*
Symphony No. 4
Symphony No. 5
Bochumer Symphoniker, _David Porcelijn_:tiphat:


----------



## calvinpv

Lutoslawski's Paroles tissées and his Les espaces du sommeil for voice and orchestra:









I'm never a fan of music for voice and orchestra (usually when the voice is the solo) where the voice isn't given any range in pitch or dynamics or if the timbral effects speech aren't exploited -- essentially, where the vocalist is meant to solely convey a written text without emotion (a text that I can never understand as an English speaker). Fortunately, I was pleasantly surprised by these: they reminded me a lot of Berg's music, and the soloist matched the music in color and mood.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*De La Rue, Mkissa De Sancta Cruce*


----------



## Pugg

Badinerie said:


> Verdi Rigoletto. The lovely voice of Richard Tucker The very sweet Gianna D'Angelo also Renato Capecchi.


I don't do jealousy, (no point in it) I do envy you however :tiphat:


----------



## Badinerie

D'angelo's Caro Nome...


----------



## bejart

JS Bach: Goldberg Variations, BWV 988

Murray Perahia, piano


----------



## mmsbls

Gesualdo: Madrigals Book 5 and 6


----------



## opus55

Prokofiev: Violin Concerto No. 1 / Shostakovich: Violin Concerto No. 1
_Maxim Vengerov|London Symphony Orchestra|Mstislav Rostropovich_









Schumann: Piano Trios, No. 1 & 2
_Florestan Trio_


----------



## Pugg

​
*Verdi: La Traviata*

_Pilar Lorengar_ (Violetta),_ Giacomo Aragall_ (Alfredo), Dietrich Fischer-Dieskau (Germont), Stefania Malagù (Flora)
Lorin Maazel conducting 
The only slightly miscast is D.F.D


----------



## Adair

Pugg said:


> ​
> *Verdi: La Traviata*
> 
> _Pilar Lorengar_ (Violetta),_ Giacomo Aragall_ (Alfredo), Dietrich Fischer-Dieskau (Germont), Stefania Malagù (Flora)
> Lorin Maazel conducting
> The only slightly miscast is D.F.D


Oh, this is nice! Is it an LP? Wonderful find!


----------



## Adair

Pugg said:


> *Berg*:Lyric Suite - for soprano and string quartet
> 
> _Wellesz:Sonnets For Elizabeth Barrett Browning_, Op. 52
> 
> Zeisl:
> Komm, süsser Tod,arranged for soprano and string quartet by J. Peter Koene
> 
> *Renée Fleming* (soprano)
> Emerson String Quartet.


Oh, my! Oh, my! How could I have missed this before???
The Lyric Suite is searing, with an ending that is unique---it seems to just go on, spiraling away from us into infinity like some atomic particle...


----------



## elgar's ghost

Delving into some piano and vocal works of the Czech composer Ervin Schulhoff (1894-1942) this afternoon.

Of the songs Schulhoff wrote, most were from his early years when he composed principally in a late romantic/impressionist style. The ones included here are, bar the 15 folksongs, all from this early period. The piano works, on the other hand, are all from his so-called 'third period', where, as with his 'second period' he often drew from jazz in order to embellish his work (he is credited with being one of the first European composers to do so in the very early 1920s). That said, with these piano works Schulhoff seemed to play it fairly straight which suggested that he was relying less on dance forms and other modish elements than before in order to create a soundworld more exclusively his own.

As befitting a Czech label, Supraphon has always served composers from that country well - they released a series of no less than 11 discs of Schulhoff's work which is to be commended although they are now out of print. A pity, then, that the lieder album lacks texts.

Three Songs for soprano and piano [Texts: C. Fleischlen/O. Falckenberg/F. Adler] op.14 WV12 (by 1911), Three Songs from the collection _Das Lied vom Kinde_ for soprano and piano [Texts: G. Falke/A. Ritter/T. Storm] op.18 WV16 (by 1916), Nos. 1 and 3 from Three Mood Pictures for soprano, violin and piano [Texts: H. Steiger] op.12 WV30 (1912-13), Nine Songs to the verse from Hans Steiger's _Die Garbe_ for soprano and piano [Texts: H. Steiger] WoO (1912-13), Three Songs for contralto and piano [Texts: O. Wilde] op.15 WV33 (1914), 15 Folksongs from the Těšín Region for solo voice and piano [Texts: trad.] WV120 (1936), Suite no.2 for piano WV71 (1924-25), Suite no.3 for piano WV80 (1924-25), Piano Sonata no.1 WV69 (1924), Piano Sonata no. 2 WV82 (1926) and Piano Sonata no.3 WV88 (1927):


----------



## starthrower

Just my second listen to this. Sounding better than the first time!


----------



## PeteW

The saxophone is superb with this - a surprising and beautiful combination.


----------



## bejart

Jan Vanhal (1739-1813): Clarinet Sonata in G Major

Ernst Schlader, clarinet -- Wolfgang Brunner, piano


----------



## Mahlerian

Shostakovich: Incidental Music to Hamlet, Op. 32a (excerpts); Abrahamsen: let me tell you; Prokofiev: Suite from Romeo and Juliet, Op. 64
Barbara Hannigan, Boston Symphony Orchestra, cond. Nelsons

Listening on demand to a concert from a few weeks ago.

http://www.wgbh.org/programs/The-Boston-Symphony-Orchestra-in-Concert-1641


----------



## tortkis

Rossi / Lotti: Madrigals - Il Complesso Barocco / Alan Curtis (Virgin Classics)








Michelangelo Rossi (1602-1656): Madrigals Toccate e correnti, 1657
Antonio Lotti (c.1667-1740): Madrigals from Duetti, terzetti, e madrigali a più voci, 1705


----------



## Blancrocher

Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonatas (Schiff)


----------



## pmsummer

L'HOMME ARMÉ MASSES
*Josquin des Prés*
The Tallis Scholars
Peter Phillips - director

_Gimell_


----------



## Kivimees

Inspired by the Peaceful Symphonies thread:









Arvo Pärt, Symphony no. 4 (Los Angeles)

(Breathtaking cover art)


----------



## George O

The Wandering Musicians: Flemish Composers in Renaissance Italy

The Boston Camerata / Joel Cohen

details:
https://www.discogs.com/The-Boston-Camerata-Joel-Cohen-Flemish-Composers-In-Renaissance-Italy-The-Wandering-Musicians/release/4045069

on Turnabout Vox (NYC), from 1973


----------



## bejart

Mozart: String Quartet in D Major, KV 575

Franz Schubert Quartet of Vienna: Florian Zwiauer and Helge Rosenkranz, violins -- Hartmut Pascher, viola -- Vincent Stadlmair, cello


----------



## Eramirez156

Snowing here in Chicago, so I thought i'd listen to some Nielsen

*Symphonies Nos. 5 & 6
Carl Nielsen*









*Danish Radio Symphony Orchestra
Herbert Blomstedt*


----------



## Manxfeeder

Adair said:


> Oh, my! Oh, my! How could I have missed this before???
> The Lyric Suite is searing, with an ending that is unique---it seems to just go on, spiraling away from us into infinity like some atomic particle...


With that recommendation, I'm listening on Spotify.


----------



## ShropshireMoose

Brahms: Piano Concerto No.1 in D Minor, Op.15 Artur Rubinstein/Chicago Symphony Orchestra/Fritz Reiner

Brian: Symphonic Movements from "The Tigers" Luxembourg Radio Symphony Orchestra/Leopold Hager

Ravel: Daphnis et Chloe Boston Symphony Orchestra/New England Conservatory Chorus and Alumni Chorus/Charles Munch

This Rubinstein/CSO/Reiner collaboration is my favourite recording of the Brahms 1st Piano Concerto. Though I have many other performances of it, this is the one that I return to more than any other, it's one of those recordings where everything about it seems exactly right, and I feel that were I to be able to play or conduct this concerto, then this is exactly how I would like to do it. Much the same might be said for the Munch "Daphnis et Chloe", superb, utterly superb. The Havergal Brian pieces are from his opera "The Tigers", they were taken from the opera with a view to separate performance by Brian himself. Playing for just over 56 minutes they are quite substantial and very well played on this recording. I especially like the Symphonic Variations, a 12 minute piece that uses the old music hall song "Has Anybody Here Seen Kelly?" as the theme. All very enjoyable.


----------



## Guest

Badinerie said:


> Ah..Girls off to the hairdessers...Sting quartet time for daddy. Cover held together with sellotape on this lp though. (A bit like daddy!)


Those guys look like they really know how to party!


----------



## Badinerie

You better believe it. That lp rocks!


----------



## pmsummer

STRING QUARTETS 2, 3, 4, 5
*Philip Glass*
Kronos Quartet

_Nonesuch_


----------



## Mahlerian

Monteverdi: Selva morale e spirituale
Cantus Cölln, dir. Junghänel









Disc three of this set.


----------



## mmsbls

Josquin: Missa Pange lingua









Josquin: Missa De Beata Virgine


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Beethoven, Harp Quartet.*

Lindsay String Quartet, first cycle.


----------



## bejart

Felix Mendelssohn (1809-1847): String Symphony No.12 in G Minor

Roy Goodman directing the Hanover Band


----------



## Blancrocher

Penderecki: Fonogrammi, etc. (Wit)


----------



## pmsummer

IN C
*Terry Riley*
Ars Nova Copenhagen
Percurama Percussion Ensemble
Paul Hillier - director

_Ars Nova_


----------



## George O

Olivier Messiaen (1908-1992)

Et Exspecto Resurrectionem Mortuorum (And I Await the Resurrection of the Dead)

Couleurs de la Cité Céleste
Yvonne Loriod, piano

Groupe Instrumental à Percussion de Strasbourg
Orchestre de Domaine Musical / Pierre Boulez

on Columbia (NYC), from 1969


----------



## starthrower

"Am I the only listener who finds Pli selon pli both pretty monotonous and monotonously pretty?".

-Igor Stravinsky 1971

It definitely has its moments! Some parts bring Messiaen to mind. At 68 minutes, I'll need to listen to this piece at least ten more times before I really start to hear the flow and logic of the work.


----------



## deprofundis

I know what your thinking he not gonna talk to us about prince *carlo Gesualdo of venosa*, well actually i might, since im lisening to one great cd of him on outhere label called

*Sacrarum cantionum quinque vocibus*

so for unfamiliar whit latin, this his Gesualdo first book of sacred music for 5 voices , it feature a rich instrumentation of the era
and key players of Gesualdo entourage and there music to name em: *Giovanni maria trabaci*, *Giovanni de macque *and *Luzzacho Luzzaschi*, yes i know what a great additive to this album, i would dare saying if your a starter in Gesualdo music get this one because it's one hell of a cd, one of the best i heard from is sacred work vol 1 liber 1 , you have my word, then if you like this get tenebrae responsoria on erato veritas(label) since it's that good, than get the more bold experimental madrigal get em all since you got to have them all to see his evolution trought time( i subject the naxos version of this for starter) .The naxos version is sweet for your ears and wallet yes i bet there are better version but this is the best deal(quality and quantity).So this is what i was lisning, music like this grow on you it never get boring or maybe im some fanboy lol .Have a nice day folks


----------



## science

Left New Orleans today. Very sad for me. But listened to this very pretty recording by one of the city's many great musicians.


----------



## starthrower

Another great discovery in the Boulez Erato Box.


----------



## Badinerie

Wow! ^^^^^^ Turn it up mate!


----------



## AClockworkOrange

Anton Bruckner's Mass No.1 in D Minor
Eugen Jochum & the Choir & Symphonieorchester des Bayerischen Rundfunks et al.

My listening time has been limited lately so I decided to listen to something different now have the time to set aside.

It was definitely worth the wait.


----------



## Guest

Just the Barber Symphony on this wonderful sounding SACD.


----------



## Cosmos

Something I haven't listened to in forever,

Bartok's Violin Concert no. 2


----------



## helenora

*Janacek Taras Bulba*. First time listening


----------



## Pugg

​
Bizet: "Carmen Suite No. 1", "Carmen Suite No. 2" (May 1967 15, the 20th New York, Philharmonic Hall)
Bizet: "L'arlesienne Suite No. 1 " L'arlesienne Suite No. 2" (January 25, February 2, 1968, March 5 New York, Philharmonic Hall)
New York Philharmonic


----------



## Pugg

Adair said:


> Oh, my! Oh, my! How could I have missed this before???
> The Lyric Suite is searing, with an ending that is unique---it seems to just go on, spiraling away from us into infinity like some atomic particle...


Do ask the most fanatic Renée Fleming fan, that will be me of course


----------



## Pugg

Kontrapunctus said:


> Those guys look like they really know how to party!


I do hope you mean that sarcastic 

They look if they just return from the morgue


----------



## Adair

Fabulous...


----------



## Pugg

​
*Bach*, J.S.: Italian Concerto; Chromatic Fantasia & Fugue


----------



## Adair

Pugg said:


> ​
> *Bach*, J.S.: Italian Concerto; Chromatic Fantasia & Fugue


The booklet alone looks worth it!


----------



## deprofundis

I would like to point out im returning to my first love in classical holy minimalism movement for a while, i forget how* arvo part *is so great and please people he is not overated if his music play in today movie often it's because it's worthy. I will lisen to tabula rasa , fratres, his major works, i have is symphony 4 but i did not like it , it felt dulled, sorry arvo, your one of my mentor, i pick up my nick name here out of the strong impression arvo part deprofundis had on me...it reek doomladen tempo it slmost give me goose bumbs as it is so true and deep and reach my soul , pure melancoly.I might lisen to *peteris vasks *afterward his flute concerto his rad his the same vein has arvo part work made of the same ink same genra.I would like to point out im lisening to this sober that im not always permafrost stoned, i do enjoy being sober, arvo part music so moving i dont need drug to make it sound better.


----------



## Pugg

Badinerie said:


> Verdi Rigoletto. The lovely voice of Richard Tucker The very sweet Gianna D'Angelo also Renato Capecchi.


I did find the highlights, ordered it right away, thanks again for reminding me :tiphat:


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mahler: Symphony no 3*
Helga Dernesch / Sir George Solti


----------



## Mahlerian

Whoever pulled out the Beethoven Fourth from this series inspired me to dig out this recording:

Beethoven: Symphony No. 5 in C minor
Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra, cond. Karajan


----------



## Pugg

Lignes Claires

*Ravel*:Valses nobles et sentimentales
Sonatine
Le Tombeau de Couperin

plus:Lipatti: Nocturne

*Julien Libeer (piano)*


----------



## Guest

Having a bit of a symphony fest. Will be commencing with Beethoven's 7th.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Verdi: Requiem
*
_Renée Fleming_ (soprano), Olga Borodina (mezzo-soprano), Andrea Bocelli (tenor), Ildebrando D'Arcangelo (bass)

Kirov Orchestra and Chorus, Valery Gergiev
I skip the tenor parts


----------



## MrTortoise

Edmund Rubbra

Symphony No. 1

BBC National Orchestra of Wales
Richard Hickox, cond.

My second listen to this symphony in two days. How has Rubbra escaped my ears for all these years! Well I'm thankful to have made his musics acquaintance now.


----------



## Guest

next up...

Mahler 9

Philadelphia / Levine


----------



## elgar's ghost

More Ervin Schulhoff this morning/lunchtime - chamber works and piano concertos. As with yesterday's songs and piano works, the pieces below are from the composer's early days through to his 'third period' of the mid-to-late 1920s, where jazz and folk elements were to pepper numerous works (as would his admiration for the likes of Janáček and Hindemith). Although not as successful with his early compositions as his Austrian contemporary Erich Korngold was during his 'wunderkind' years, Schulhoff was still something of a prodigy - the brief 'Melody for Violin & Piano' was composed while Schulhoff was only 8 or 9 years old and a year later he was at the Prague Conservatory taking lessons from the likes of Debussy and Reger.

Melody for Violin & Piano WoO (1903), Suite for Violin & Piano op.1 (1911 or 1912), Violin Sonata no.1 op.7 (by 1913), Piano Concerto no.1 op.11 (1913), String Quartet 'no. 0' in G-minor op.25 (1918), Concerto for Piano & Small Orchestra - _'alla Jazz'_ (1923), String Sextet (1920-24), Duo for Violin & Cello (1925), Sonata for Solo Violin (1927) and Violin Sonata no.2 (1927):


----------



## DavidA

One of the great performances of this work.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Albrecht Mayer - Bonjour Paris*
Transkriptionen für Oboe & Orchester.

Albrecht Mayer, Academy of St. Martin in the Fields

Debussy: La fille aux cheveux de lin; Clair de lune
Faure: Pavane; Sicilienne
Francaix: L'Horloge de flore
Odermatt: Ete
Ravel: Pavane pour une infante defunte
d'Indy: Fantaisie
Satie: Gymnopedie Nr. 1
Hahn: A Chloris


----------



## Pugg

​*Schumann; Cello concerto*
_Yo-Yo Ma_ / Sir Colin Davis conducting


----------



## schigolch




----------



## Pugg

​
From the* Anna Moffo *box

1. Faust / Air des bijoux
2. La bohème / Sì. Mi chiamano Mimi
3. Dinorah / Ombre légère
4. Carmen / Si, des contrebandiers...je dis que rien ne m'épouvante
5. Semiramide / Bel raggio lusinghier
6. Turandot / Signore, ascolta
7. Turandot / Tu che di gel sei cinta
8. Lakmé / Air des clochettes


----------



## Badinerie

Pugg said:


> I did find the highlights, ordered it right away, thanks again for reminding me :tiphat:


You are most welcome. I remember a certain "Blonde" who used to post here who would appreciate that one too!

Meanwhile today, probably due to a discussion on another thread, I'm listening to Thomas Allen give his Figaro to Agnes Baltsa'a Rosina. One of the earliest Cd's I purchased.


----------



## Blancrocher

Julian Bream: Baroque Guitar


----------



## Guest

Finally...

Bruckner no. 6


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mozart:*Maria Bayo (soprano)

Ruhe sanft, mein holdes Leben (from Zaïde)
Batti, batti, o bel Masetto (from Don Giovanni)
Zeffiretti lusinghieri (from Idomeneo)
Voi avete un cor fedele, K217
Exsultate, jubilate, K165
Ah, lo previdi... Ah, l'invola agl'occhi miei, K272
Ah se in ciel, benigne stelle, K538

Bayo Orquesta Sinfon, Victor Pablo Pérez


----------



## Vasks

_Back home and rebooting the CD player:_


----------



## Pugg

Badinerie said:


> You are most welcome.


I found a CD on Walhall , same cast so I ordered that one to .
( See thread what opera did you buy recently ):tiphat:


----------



## Adair

Pugg said:


> ​
> From the* Anna Moffo *box
> 
> 1. Faust / Air des bijoux
> 2. La bohème / Sì. Mi chiamano Mimi
> 3. Dinorah / Ombre légère
> 4. Carmen / Si, des contrebandiers...je dis que rien ne m'épouvante
> 5. Semiramide / Bel raggio lusinghier
> 6. Turandot / Signore, ascolta
> 7. Turandot / Tu che di gel sei cinta
> 8. Lakmé / Air des clochettes


Wow...Outrageously, I have only one Moffo recording in my collection, though it is a winner. An LP:


----------



## Pugg

Adair said:


> Wow...Outrageously, I have only one Moffo recording in my collection, though it is a winner. An LP:
> View attachment 81500


That's the one in the box also


----------



## pmsummer

A VAUGHAN WILLIAMS HYMNAL
_21 Hymns and 3 Organ Preludes on Welsh Hymn Tunes_
*Ralph Vaughan Williams*
The Choir of Trinity College, Cambridge
Richard Marlow - director
Organ Scholars - Christopher Allsop, Andrew Lamb

_Conifer_


----------



## Pugg

*Vinyl*

​
*Verdi:Ernani*

_Carlo Bergonzi_ (Ernani), _Leontyne Price_ (Elvira), Mario Sereni (Carlo), Ezio Flagello (Silva), Fernando Iacopucci (Riccardo), Hartje Mueller (Iago), Júlia Hamari (Giovanna)

RCA Italiana Orchestra & Chorus, Thomas Schippers:tiphat:


----------



## D Smith

More Pre-1700 listening. Victoria's Requiem (1605) performed by The Sixteen. Absolutely gorgeous and recommended.


----------



## Guest

Bit of a marathon I had there. I enjoyed the Beethoven but was struck by how much more human the Mahler was. Exquisite strings. But my favourite today was the brassy Bruckner.
What a GREAT Monday!


----------



## opus55

Berg: Violin Concerto
_Chung|CSO|Solti_


----------



## tortkis

Ockeghem: Missa prolationum - Musica Nova / Lucien Kandel (agogique)








Johannes Ockeghem (c.1420-1497)
_Alma Redemptoris Mater_
_Missa prolationum_
_Salve Regina_


----------



## bejart

Franz Benda (1709-1786): Flute Concerto in E Minor

Laurence Dean on flute with the Hannoversche Hofkapelle


----------



## opus55

Haydn: The Creation


----------



## KenOC

Arvo Part, Litany (Hilliard Ensemble). Very nice stuff if you like "holy minimalism."


----------



## bejart

Louis Spohr (1784-1859): String Quintet No.3 in B Minor, Op.69

New Haydn Quartet: Janos Horvath and Peter Sarosi, violins -- Gyorgy Porzsolt and Gabor Magyar, violas -- Sandor Papp, cello


----------



## Guest

KenOC said:


> Arvo Part, Litany (Hilliard Ensemble). Very nice stuff if you like "holy minimalism."


Very muchly presently. I'm particularly taken with the album called Sanctuary, Ken. 
To be clear: the album is called "Sanctuary", not "Sanctuary, Ken."


----------



## starthrower




----------



## elgar's ghost

Final part of Schulhoff this evening - orchestral/ensemble works.

The first work is set in ancient Mexico and involves discord and ritual sacrifice, so comparisons with _The Rite of Spring_ are perhaps inevitable.

All the other works apart from the 3rd Symphony feature Schulhoff in jazz mode, while the 3rd Symphony itself is from the beginning of the composer's more politically-motivated 'final period' by which time he acquired a deeper affinity with Communism and as a result sought to introduce some aspects of Socialist Realism into his work (perhaps prompted by a visit to Moscow in 1933), so out with the old (jazz, fun) and in with the new (neoclassical austerity, duty).

Schulhoff didn't have a great deal of time or opportunity to hone his new approach - Prague during wartime was not a good place to be for a Jewish communist sympathiser and after eking out a living as a pianist under an assumed name he was in due course despatched to a Bavarian concentration camp just before his intended emigration to the Soviet Union could take place. He died in captivity of tuberculosis in 1942.

Ballet - _Ogelala_ (1922), Suite for Chamber Orchestra with spoken introduction (1921), Selections from the music to the stage work _Le Bourgeois Gentilhomme_ (1926), Tango from _Partita_ for piano - arr. for band by Geert van Keulen (1921 - arr. 1990s?) , Tango from _6 Esquisses de Jazz_ for piano - arr. for band by Geert van Keulen (1927 - arr. 1990s?) , Tango from _5 Etudes de Jazz_ for piano - arr. for band by Geert van Keulen (1926 - arr. 1990s?), Concerto for String Quartet & Winds (1930), Symphony no.1 (1925), Symphony no.2 (1932) and Symphony no.3 (1935):


----------



## Badinerie

Headphone session whilst the missus is watching the soaps.

Earlier on I was playing Some grieg...The lp this time.










Now Im listening to Kathleen Ferrier sing Folk songs...Or supposed to be. Keep playing Down by the Sally Gardens over and over again. Perfection beyond words...really! not just the Guiness talking and honest I'm sniffling because I have a cold coming on!


----------



## SeptimalTritone

I highly, highly, recommend these:

Luc Ferrari- L'escalier des aveugles (1991)






Philippe Manoury- Zeitlauf (1982)


----------



## bejart

Vaclav Pichl (1740-1805): Symphony in D Major, Op.5

Romeo Rimbu directing the Oradea Philharmonic Orchestra


----------



## Kevin Pearson

Today I have off and am enjoying spending some time with Fibich!










The String quartets are really great listens!










Kevin


----------



## tortkis

Léonin / Pérotin: Sacred Music from Notre-Dame Cathedral - Tonus Peregrinus (Naxos)









Viderunt omnes & Sederunt principes by Pérotin, from Hilliard Live 1.









The Hilliard's rendition of Pérotin is lively; the Tonus Peregrinus's is otherworldly.


----------



## Mahlerian

Machaut: Motets
Musica Nova


----------



## ShropshireMoose

Debussy: String Quartet in G Minor
Ravel: String Quartet in F Quartetto Italiano

Khachaturian: Masquerade Suite
Kabalevsky: The Comedians, Op.26
Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, Op.45
Rimsky-Korsakov: Capriccio Espagnol, Op.34 RCA Victor Symphony Orchestra/Kiril Kondrashin

Granados: Danzas Espagnolas/Valses Poeticos Alicia de Larrocha

A classic recording by the Quartetto Italiano, 50 years old this year and still sounding as good as ever, no collection of chamber music should be without this one. The Kondrashin disc is another classic, I'm especially fond of the Khachaturian and Kabalevsky pieces on this disc, they are unsurpassed, and likely to remain so. Finally Alicia de Larrocha, that Queen of Spanish pianists, playing Granados so beautifully. I bought this disc at a recital she gave in the Usher Hall, Edinburgh in 1996, and it's signed, with the date which makes a lovely memento of what was a very enjoyable evening.


----------



## Guest

A powerful performance with wonderfully rich,clear sound.


----------



## deprofundis

Im lisening to a new cd i have order of *Phillippe de Vitry *and ars nova, on harmonia mundi, i wanted this cd so mutch, im so happy, what a glorious polyphony ,a classical composer almost forgotten he remind me of Guillaume de Machaut, incredible vocal music whit might and radiance, smart music.


----------



## pmsummer

6 SONATE A DUE HAUTBOIS ET BASSON
*Jan Dismas Zelenka*
Paul Dombrecht - oboe 
Marcel Ponseele - oboe 
Ku Ebbinge - oboe
Danny Bond - bassoon 
Chiara Banchini - violin 
Richte Van Der Meer - violoncello 
Robert Kohnen - harpsichord

_Accent_


----------



## George O

Popular Music from the Time of Henry VIII (circa early 16th century)

details:
http://www.medieval.org/emfaq/cds/sag5444.htm

The Hilliard Ensemble with members of The New London Consort

on Saga (London), from 1977


----------



## Bruce

*Badings*



Pugg said:


> ​
> *Badings:*
> Symphony No. 4
> Symphony No. 5
> Bochumer Symphoniker, _David Porcelijn_:tiphat:


Badings is a really interesting composer. I heard his 3rd symphony (also on cpo) a couple of months ago, and was really impressed. Looking forward to hearing more.


----------



## D Smith

Bruckner Symphony No. 8. Bochum/BPO. Of all Bruckner's symphonies this is the one I have the most difficulty with. But I hope with repeated listening I'll start to 'appreciate' what he was doing more in the opening movements (with a nod to Science's thread). I love the adagio, however. This is an excellent performance by Jochum.


----------



## Bruce

*B&Ws*

Starting my week out with some piano music:

Granados - Allegro de concierto, Op. 46 - Douglas Riva (piano)

Viktor Stepanovych Kosenko (Ukrainian 1896 - 1938) - Etude No. 10 from his Op. 11 set - Natalya Shkoda (piano)

York Höller (German b. 1944) - Piano Sonata No. 2 (1986) - Pi-Hsien Chen (piano)

Stephen Heller (Hungarian 1813 - 1888) - 30 Études progressives, Op. 46 - Jan Vermeulen (piano)

And, while posting these, listening to the Rubinstein/Munch recording of Brahms's 1st Piano Concerto, as recommended by ShropshireMoose :tiphat: and yes, it really is good. I've not been very satisfied with other recordings of this, but Rubinstein and Munch really do it justice.


----------



## Blancrocher

Mondonville: Motets (Christie)


----------



## Guest

I've never been a huge fan of Schubert's piano music, not that I hated it or anything, but it just didn't do much for me. Well, the two recordings by Paul Lewis that I've recently purchased, particularly this one, have changed all that! His incredibly passionate playing makes me hear these pieces in new light, and HM's fantastic sound really seals the deal!


----------



## bejart

Theodor von Schacht (1748-1823): Clarinet Concerto in D Major

Hans Stadlmair leading the Bamberger Symphoniker -- Dieter Klocker, clarinet


----------



## Pugg

​
TCHAIKOVSKY Concerto No.1 (Wiener Symphoniker/Karajan)
RACHMANINOV Concerto No.2 (WNPO/Wislocki)

Sviatoslav Richter


----------



## Pugg

schigolch said:


>


That cover is so gorgeous :tiphat:


----------



## Pugg

bejart said:


> Theodor von Schacht (1748-1823): Clarinet Concerto in D Major
> 
> Hans Stadlmair leading the Bamberger Symphoniker -- Dieter Klocker, clarinet


Keep the treasures coming please :tiphat:


----------



## opus55

Beethoven: String Trios, Op.9
_Kandinsky String Trio_









Opus 9 is definitely worth a listen.


----------



## Kevin Pearson

Continuing on this evening with more Fibich. This time his piano quartet and his piano quintet.










Kevin


----------



## MrTortoise

Johannes Brahms

4 Ballades, Op. 10, No. 1 in d minor, No. 2 in D
Scherzo in E-flat, Op. 4
Selections from 16 Waltzes, Op. 39
Selections from 6 Piano Pieces, Op. 118
Rhapsodies, Op. 79
Variations on a Theme of Paganini, Op. 35
Selections from Piano Pieces, Op. 116, 117, 119

Some of the tempos are fast, for instance the Op. 118 A major Intermezzo is practically Allegro, but not a single musical idea or phrase is given short shrift. What an amazing piano tone rises up through the hiss of these recordings from the 1930's. Backhaus plays the works with complete authority. It is a shame the Paganini Variations are split over four tracks, I'm sure for release on 78's. I also wonder if this affected Backhaus's choice of tempos, allowing for more works per platter. I streamed this from Spotify but I must purchase this CD.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Schumann; Symphonies 3 & 4*
_Leonard Bernstein _


----------



## Guest

Start the day with JS Bach.
Cello Suite no. 5
Yo-yo Ma.


----------



## JosefinaHW

I think it's going to be 24 hours of Bach for me!


----------



## Pugg

JosefinaHW said:


> I think it's going to be 24 hours of Bach for me!
> 
> View attachment 81528




No sleep at all?
I would recommend you not to play the Goldberg variations, that could makes you sleepy


----------



## Kevin Pearson

Ending the night with Alfven's Symphony No. 1. This recording on BIS is really very good. The details of orchestration really come though. I love this symphony and it gets frequented pretty regularly.










Kevin


----------



## Pugg

​
*Ramirez, A:Misa Criolla*

Navidad en Verano

Navidad Nuestra

_José Carreras_ (tenor)

Coral Salvé de Laredo, Sociedad Coral de Bilbao, José Luis Ocejo, Damián Sanchez


----------



## tortkis

Mahlerian said:


> Machaut: Motets
> Musica Nova


Musica Nova's Ockeghem was so good that I got their recording of Machaut Ballades and was listening to it today. I like the clarity and elaboration of their performance. I'd like to listen to that motets (and the other Ockeghem album.)

Machaut: Ballades (Aeon)


----------



## Pugg

​*Grace Bumbry; Famous aria's* :tiphat:


----------



## Pugg

*Strauss, R: Die Frau ohne Schatten
*
_Hildegard Behrens_ (Die Färberin), _Julia Varady_ (Die Kaiserin), _Plácido Domingo _(Der Kaiser), José van Dam (Barak), Reinhild Runkel (Die Amme), Sumi Jo (Stimme des Falken)

Vienna Philharmonic Orchestra, _Georg Solti
_



> "Hildegard Behrens' voice has rarely sounded so beautiful on record. The Vienna Philharmonic surpass themselves ... this superb recording is unlikely to be matched, let alone surpassed, for many years. Solti himself is inspired throughout." Penguin Guide, 2010 edition ****
> 
> "This was the most ambitious project on which Strauss and his librettist Hugo von Hofmannsthal collaborated. It's both fairy tale and allegory with a score that's Wagnerian in its scale and breadth. This Solti version presents the score absolutely complete in an opulent recording that encompasses every detail of the work's multi-faceted orchestration.
> Nothing escapes his keen eye and ear or that of the Decca engineers. The cast boasts splendid exponents of the two soprano roles. Behrens's vocal acting suggests complete identification with the unsatisfied plight of the Dyer's Wife and her singing has a depth of character to compensate for some tonal wear. Varady gives an intense, poignant account of the Empress's taxing music. The others, though never less thanadequate, leave something to be desired.
> Domingo sings the Emperor with vigour and strength but evinces little sense of the music's idiom. José van Dam is likewise a vocally impeccable Barak but never penetrates the Dyer's soul. Runkel is a mean, malign Nurse as she should be, though she could be a little more interesting in this part. It benefits from glorious, dedicated playing by the VPO." Gramophone Classical Music Guide, 2010
> 
> "Die Frau ohne Schatten includes some of the most demanding vocal roles that Strauss ever wrote, and Georg Solti's cast are more than up to the task: Hildegard Behrens as the Dyer's Wife and Julia Varady as the Empress dominate, but I chose this recording for the casting of Plácido Domingo as the Emperor. He certainly won't be to everyone's taste in this music, but personally I just revel in the sumptuous singing he treats us to!" James Longstaffe, Presto Classical, April 2014


----------



## Tsaraslondon

One thing I've just noticed about this set, is that recent pressings from Warner have deleted the word EMI from the title. The box was first issued by EMI and titled _The Great *EMI* Recordings_, a more accurate title, as Dame Janet had also recorded for Saga, Decca, Philips, Hyperion and Colliins Classics. Warner mat have bought EMI, but they actually had nothing to do with the compilation of this set, which was an original EMI release. One sometimes gets the feeling that Warner are trying to erase completely EMI's great contribution to the classical music industry.

Anyway, back to the music and Discs 7 and 8, both of which are devoted entirely to Schubert Lieder, accompanied by either Gerald Moore or Geoffrey Parsons. The earlier recordings are mostly of lesser known Schubert, the later ones of better known classics. In all Baker's response to the poetry is vivid and deeply personal, the emotional range wide, and she brings something specific to each song.


----------



## jim prideaux

Prokofiev Violin Concertos-Mordokovich,Jarvi and the SNO (on I pod at work)

as with Jarvi's recording of the Sinfonia Concertante a disc that is slowly revealing to me why so many regard Prokofiev as such a 'significant' composer.......


----------



## Sloe

Just finished listening to Carl Reinecke´s piano quartet in E-flat major on the radio performed by the Linos-Ensemble.
A really nice discovery.


----------



## ShropshireMoose

Beethoven: Violin Concerto in D, Op.61 Nathan Milstein/Royal Philharmonic Orchestra/George Cleve
J.S.Bach: Sonata No.3 in C, BWV 1005 - Allegro Assai Nathan Milstein

The second half of a concert given in the Royal Festival Hall on the 7th March, 1982. I recorded it from the radio, Milstein at the age of 78 was still playing magnificently and this is a superb performance of this wonderful concerto, I particularly like his cadenzas too. The Bach was an encore, and he really makes it dance, what a splendid start to the morning.


----------



## AndyS

Fancied something French today


----------



## Pugg

​*Handel; Fireworks music et al*
Academy of St Martin in the Fields /Sir Neville Marriner


----------



## elgar's ghost

Chamber works of Schnittke part one.

Violin Sonata (1955), Violin Sonata no.1 (1963), String Quartet no.1 (1966), Violin Sonata no.2 - _'Quasi una Sonata'_ (1968), Canon for string quartet - _In Memory of Igor Stravinsky_ (1971), Prelude for two violins - _In memoriam Dmitri Shostakovich_ (1975), _Moz-art_ for two violins (1976), Piano Quintet (1972-76), Cello Sonata no.1 (1978) and _Stille Musik_ for violin and cello (1979):


----------



## TurnaboutVox

*Albéric Magnard
Violin Sonata in G, Op. 13* (1901)*
Cello Sonata in A, Op. 20* (1910)
Solenne Paidassi (Violin), Laurent Wagschal (Piano), Camille Thomas (Cello)
[Timpani, 2014]

More fruits of a sudden concern that I didn't have enough French chamber music in my collection.










*
Charles Koechlin
Piano Quintet, Op.80
String Quartet No. 3, Op.72*
Antigone Quartet, Sarah Lavaud (Piano)
[Ar Re-Se, 2010]

The strange and awesome Koechlin Piano Quintet, and his radiant 3rd string quartet, get some more playing time chez moi.


----------



## Blancrocher

Vivaldi: Double Violin Concertos (Carmignola/Mullova/Marcon)


----------



## elgar's ghost

TurnaboutVox said:


> *Albéric Magnard
> Violin Sonata in G, Op. 13* (1901)*
> Cello Sonata in A, Op. 20* (1910)
> Solenne Paidassi (Violin), Laurent Wagschal (Piano), Camille Thomas (Cello)
> [Timpani, 2014]


I'd appreciate your thoughts on the Magnard works, TV - I've only got the orchestral works and I can't recall anyone discussing his chamber music here.

:tiphat:


----------



## Pugg

Next on:

​
MOZART; Sonatas K 281 & 310, Fantasia K 397, 
Emil Gilels


----------



## Jeff W

*In which Jeff moves forward in time*

Good morning TC! My theme of the night\morning was travelling forward in time. Now, this is only an overview. I'm sure I've skipped over a great many composers.









I decided to start J. S. Bach and Trevor Pinnock's new(ish) recording of the Brandenburg Concertos with the European Brandenburg Ensemble. Outstanding recording. May surpass the one he did with the English Concert.









Another Bach, this time Carl Philipp Emanuel and the Cello Concertos. Hidemi Suzuki plays the cello and conducts the Bach Collegium Japan. Why isn't C. P. E. more well known? This music is wonderful!









Skipping ahead to Joseph Haydn and his Violin Concertos. Simon Standage plays the solo violin and Trevor Pinnock conducts the English Concert from the harpsichord. I'm not going to say these are outstanding works but they are quite nice to listen to.









Jumping ahead now to Mozart and his Violin Concertos and the Sinfonia Concertante for Violin and Viola. Rachel Barton Pine played the solo violin and was joined by Matthew Lipman on the viola. Neville Marriner conducted the Academy of St. Martin in the Fields.









Rounding out with the Piano Concertos by Ludwig van Beethoven. Robert Levin playing the fortepiano and John Eliot Gardiner conducting the Orchestre Révolutionnaire et Romantique. I'm planning to listen to all five along with the Choral Fantasy.


----------



## bejart

Karl Friedrich Abel (1723-1787): Flute Sonata No.1 in E Minor

Accademia Farnese: Claudio Ferrarini, flute -- Francesco Tasini, harpsichord -- Diego Cantalupi, theorbo


----------



## Pugg

​*Mozart: aria's* Disc 1 _Lily Pons_ & _Eleanor Steber.
Bruno Walter conducting _


----------



## Braddan

Sibelius 4 and 5, Boston Symphony Orchestra, Sir Colin Davis


----------



## Pugg

​
*Verhulst: Mass Op. 20*

Nienke Oostenrijk (soprano), Margriet van Reisen (contralto), Marcel Reijans (tenor), Hubert Claessens (bass)

Netherlands Concert Choir, Residentie Orchestra The Hague, Matthias Bamert


----------



## Vasks

*Gretry - Overture to "Le Tableau Parlant" (Sanderling/ADV)
Devienne - Flute Concerto #8 (Galway/BMG)
Berlioz - La Mort de Cleopatre (Davis/London)*


----------



## hpowders

helenora said:


> R. Strauss "Ein Heldenleben" with Rudolf Kempe , not HvK this time . Today Strauss's day


Ahhhh...Rudolf Kempe! One of the greatest of all Strauss conductors!


----------



## hpowders

helenora said:


> *Richard Strauss Horn concertos* after listening to "Also sprach Zarathustra"


 The terrific Dennis Brain performances?


----------



## Pugg

​*Verdi: La Traviata
*
_Dame Joan Sutherland _(Violetta Valéry), Miti Truccato Pace (Flora Bervoix), Dora Carral (Annina), _Carlo Bergonzi_ (Alfredo Germont),_ Robert Merrill_ (Giorgio Germont), Giorgio Germont (Gastone), Paolo Pedani (Barone Douphol), Silvio Maionica (Marchese d'Obigny), Giovanni Foiani (Dottore Grenvil), Angelo Mercuriali (Giuseppe), Tenero Meridionale (Domestico di Flora)

Orchestra e coro del Maggio Musicale Fiorentino, Sir John Pritchard



> "she has rarely sung on record with such deep feeling as in the final scene...This is not a sparkling Violetta, but it is vocally close to perfection. Bergonzi is an attractive Alfredo and Merrill a clean-cut Germont ." Penguin Guide, 2010 edition **/***


----------



## Morimur




----------



## Kevin Pearson

Although I don't care for Boulez as a composer I can appreciate him as a great interpreter of French music. Debussy is perfect music either right before bedtime or first thing in the morning. So, I'm having a late breakfast, a cup of coffee and this:


----------



## elgar's ghost

Second part of Schnittke's chamber works.

_A Paganini_ for solo violin (1982), String Quartet no.3 (1983), String Trio (1985), String Quartet no.4 (1989), Madrigal - _In memoriam Oleg Kagan_: versions for solo violin and solo cello (1990), Piano Trio - arrangement of the String Trio (1985 - arr. 1992) and Minuet for string trio (1994):


----------



## SiegendesLicht

*J. S. Bach*, transcribed for the piano and performed by Beatrice Berrut.


----------



## millionrainbows

Messiaen: Eclairs sur L'Au-dela (1987-91), Rattle/Berlin PO. Messiaen's last major work, it is fascinating. Impossibly high string notes signify that we are ascending into the ether, the spirit rising, the physical transmuting into pure spirit. Does this mean that Messiaen, being older and closer to death, was experiencing a mystical prelude to going to heaven, or was he just more scared by the actual process and so was transformed by what religion is supposed to do, allow us to make sense with the prospect that we will cease to exist (on this plane, anyway)? At any rate, the high pitches are an effective metaphor for this supposed transmigration of the soul. 
No, I never said I was an atheist. People who say that on-line are just foolish, I think.
If Messiaen's last, perhaps greatest work is any indication, then heaven will be filled with birds. The music is still laced with birdsong throughout, as one might expecto (pun...ha ha). 
Weird sonorities, strange colors, huge stacked chords, still absolutely modern in conception, this is a truly astounding work.

Maybe once he's up there, he'll put in a good word for atheist Boulez.


----------



## Morimur

millionrainbows said:


> Maybe once he's up there, he'll put in a good word for atheist Boulez.


If it were only that easy. :tiphat:


----------



## drnlaw

millionrainbows said:


> Messiaen: Eclairs sur L'Au-dela (1987-91), Rattle/Berlin PO. Messiaen's last major work, it is fascinating. Impossibly high string notes signify that we are ascending into the ether, the spirit rising, the physical transmuting into pure spirit. Does this mean that Messiaen, being older and closer to death, was experiencing a mystical prelude to going to heaven, or was he just more scared by the actual process and so was transformed by what religion is supposed to do, allow us to make sense with the prospect that we will cease to exist (on this plane, anyway)? At any rate, the high pitches are an effective metaphor for this supposed transmigration of the soul.
> No, I never said I was an atheist. People who say that on-line are just foolish, I think.
> If Messiaen's last, perhaps greatest work is any indication, then heaven will be filled with birds. The music is still laced with birdsong throughout, as one might expecto (pun...ha ha).
> Weird sonorities, strange colors, huge stacked chords, still absolutely modern in conception, this is a truly astounding work.
> 
> Maybe once he's up there, he'll put in a good word for atheist Boulez.


Eclairs sur L'Au-dela -- is that French for "Chocolate eclairs?" If so, I'll take a dozen, please.


----------



## drnlaw

Sibelius Symphony No. 3, Danish National Symphony Orchestra, Leif Segerstam.

Very serviceable, middle-of-the-road recording, with good sound, of a very serviceable, middle-of-the-road symphony.

Is it possible to either really love or really hate the Sibelius 3rd? I doubt it.


----------



## drnlaw

Kevin Pearson said:


> Although I don't care for Boulez as a composer I can appreciate him as a great interpreter of French music. Debussy is perfect music either right before bedtime or first thing in the morning. So, I'm having a late breakfast, a cup of coffee and this:


La Mer was one of the very first pieces of classical music I came to know, an old Ormandy, PO recording.

I listened to it so much I got kinda tired of it. The Nocturnes, OTOH, which I discovered much later, remains probably my favorite work of impressionism.


----------



## millionrainbows

Morimur said:


> If it were only that easy. :tiphat:


Well, let's take up a collection, then, and make sure Boulez is comfortable: water, etc.


----------



## alexdasilva

John Cale "Academy of Dreams" & Messiaen "Quartet for them End of Times"


----------



## jim prideaux

Haydn-88th,89th and 90th symphonies performed by Fischer and the Austro-Hungarian Haydn Orch.

I have noticed over the years that Haydn's music can just be exactly what is needed when one is in a certain frame of mind, although it is quite difficult to accurately describe just what that might be!


----------



## AClockworkOrange

Ludwig Van Beethoven's Mass in C Major, Elegischer Gesang & Meeresstille und Glückliche Fahrt
Richard Hickox & the Collegium Musicum 90

Richard Hickox's stock has just kept on rocketing up in my estimation, this superb collection of pieces are making a major impression on me. The Collegium Musicum 90 perform wonderfully here with great energy and enthusiasm for the music at hand, responding to Hickox in a synergetic manner. 

A refreshing piece with a performance that is equally so.


----------



## DavidA

Vaughan Williams Tallis Fantasia

Barbirolli


----------



## starthrower

Composer/author/educator Steven Stucky died Sunday after a short battle with cancer. He was 66.
http://www.nytimes.com/2016/02/16/a...y-composer-who-won-a-pulitzer-dies-at-66.html


----------



## ShropshireMoose

Mozart: Quintette in C, K.515 Jascha Heifetz/Israel Baker/William Primrose/Virginia Majewski/Gregor Piatigorsky
Mendelssohn: Piano Trio No.2 in C Minor, Op.66 Jascha Heifetz/Gregor Piatigorsky/Leonard Pennario

A delightful CD from the big Heifetz box. It's a veritable treasure trove of wonderful performances. I dug this out having heard part of a recording of the Mendelssohn Trio on the radio this morning. The Mozart Quintette is marvellous, and the Mendelssohn grips you right from the word go. The whole piece is infused with a passionate intensity that makes you sit and listen and all else must be ignored for the duration. I cannot imagine it ever being bettered.


----------



## KenOC

RIP: Steven Stucky was in the news recently for a work he wrote in tandem with pianist Jeremy Denk: "The Classical Style: An Opera (of Sorts) (2013–14), libretto by Jeremy Denk, after the book by Charles Rosen." It was performed at the Ojai Music Festival to much merriment (or so I heard).


----------



## hombre777

Tomaso Albinoni Concerti a cinque Op.10


----------



## elgar's ghost

Final part of Schnittke's chamber works, including one of his very last compositions, the Variations for string quartet - its brevity twinned with sweet simplicity makes it all the more poignant. Goodnight all.

_Musica nostalgica_ for cello and piano (1992), Epilogue from the ballet _Peer Gynt_: version for cello, piano and tape (1993), Improvisation for solo cello (1993), Cello Sonata no.2 (1993-94), Violin Sonata no.3 (1994) and Variations for string quartet (1997):


----------



## Sloe

I am listening to Pastoral Suite by Lars-Erik Larsson on radio.
Orchestra: CBC Vancouver Orchestra
Conductor: Mario Bernardi


----------



## Blancrocher

Messiaen: Quartet (Fontenay)


----------



## deprofundis

*Luzzaschi * complete keybord works , im trying to search and i will find trought this intriging music, sound almost baroquebut baroque did ain't came until fews decade later.That an impressive academic keyboard playing and captivating i might had.

I have this on brilliant(label) than im lisening to his madrigal 5, sadly i can't find his fourth madrigals dedicated to sir Gesualdo,
the fourth madrigal most be ''more special'' i supposed.


----------



## bejart

Giovanni Battista Sammartini (ca.1700-1775): Symphony in D Major, JC 16

Kevin Mallon conducting the Aradia Ensemble


----------



## Blancrocher

Dutilleux/Lutoslawski: Cello Concertos (Rostropovich/Baudo/Lutoslawski)


----------



## starthrower

Sonatas 5-10


----------



## bejart

Haydn: Piano Sonata No.48 in C Major

Jeno Jando, piano


----------



## Bruce

*Éclairs*



drnlaw said:


> Eclairs sur L'Au-dela -- is that French for "Chocolate eclairs?" If so, I'll take a dozen, please.


No, actually, I think "L'au dela" is "from the beyond". So this would mean éclairs from the beyond, or, more briefly, of heaven. Éclairs of heaven. Heavenly éclairs. So, actually, you're right, since chocolate éclairs are heavenly. :angel:


----------



## Bruce

*Mozart Quintet*



ShropshireMoose said:


> View attachment 81546
> 
> 
> Mozart: Quintette in C, K.515 Jascha Heifetz/Israel Baker/William Primrose/Virginia Majewski/Gregor Piatigorsky
> Mendelssohn: Piano Trio No.2 in C Minor, Op.66 Jascha Heifetz/Gregor Piatigorsky/Leonard Pennario
> 
> A delightful CD from the big Heifetz box. It's a veritable treasure trove of wonderful performances. I dug this out having heard part of a recording of the Mendelssohn Trio on the radio this morning. The Mozart Quintette is marvellous, and the Mendelssohn grips you right from the word go. The whole piece is infused with a passionate intensity that makes you sit and listen and all else must be ignored for the duration. I cannot imagine it ever being bettered.


I agree, it's a delightful recording. My favorite version of the Mozart Quintet, and my introduction to Mozart's chamber music. Still a recording I return to from time to time, even though mine is still on Lp.


----------



## Bruce

*Monday*

This evening's program includes,

*Brahms *- Piano Sonata No. 1 in C, Op. 1 - Rui Shi (piano) recorded at the 12th Van Cliburn competition in 2005. A good performance, but can't touch Martino's recording.

*Ippolitov-Ivanov *- Procession of the Sardar from Caucasian Sketches - Richard Hayman/Slovak PO

*Mozart *- String Quintet in E-flat, K.614 - Guarneri Quartet w/ Kim Kashkashian (viola). Such a sunny work!

*Kazimierz Serocki *(Polish, 1922-1981) - Suite of Preludes - Artur Dutkiewicz (piano)

And, while perusing posts, Steven Stucky's Symphony on YouTube, as recommended by the Thrower of Stars. I'm not at all familiar with Stucky's work; a thank you and a tip of the hat to starthrower. :tiphat:


----------



## Jeffrey Smith

Arrived in the mail today
Aka the Lawrence of Arabia.










The opening theme always sounds to me as if it would fit very nicely into the soundtrack of that film, and the whole symphony can serve as the central argument for the theory that Bruckner was the father of the epic film score.


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

This just arrived today. I'm currently on a Tebaldi binge.


----------



## Pugg

StlukesguildOhio said:


> This just arrived today. I'm currently on a Tebaldi binge.


Good one you :tiphat:


----------



## Pugg

*Mozart;* piano concerto 22 and double concerto.
_Vladimir Ashkenazy_


----------



## Kevin Pearson

This evening I'm starting off by listening to Symphony No. 1 by Niels Gade. There are a couple of recordings I am aware of. One on Chandos with Christopher Hogwood and the Danish National Orchestra from 2003 and recorded by Chandos. Generally I am all for Chandos recordings as I think their standards are very high but for this particular work I prefer this set by Neeme Jarvi and the Stockholm Sinfonietta from 1986. Even though this BIS recording is much older the sound quality is way better and the performance is fabulous. For some reason the Chandos recording seems too distant and much of the color and texture of the orchestra is lost. So here is a case of newer is not always better! Really wonderful symphony by the way and if you don't own Gade's symphonies you should in my opinion.










Kevin


----------



## Jeffrey Smith

Kevin Pearson said:


> This evening I'm starting off by listening to Symphony No. 1 by Niels Gade. There are a couple of recordings I am aware of. One on Chandos with Christopher Hogwood and the Danish National Orchestra from 2003 and recorded by Chandos. Generally I am all for Chandos recordings as I think their standards are very high but for this particular work I prefer this set by Neeme Jarvi and the Stockholm Sinfonietta from 1986. Even though this BIS recording is much older the sound quality is way better and the performance is fabulous. For some reason the Chandos recording seems too distant and much of the color and texture of the orchestra is lost. So here is a case of newer is not always better! Really wonderful symphony by the way and if you don't own Gade's symphonies you should in my opinion.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kevin


Completely agree about the high quality of those works.
My own listening ends tonight with this


----------



## Pugg

​
*Charlie Siem - Under the Stars*

Charlie Siem, 
Münchner Rundfunkorchester, Paul Goodwin


----------



## Guest

For starters, this disc has stunningly realistic sound--the two musicians are practically in one's living room, yet there is plenty of hall sound. Next is the extremely powerful and sensitive playing. If the contents appeal to you, then I highly recommend this recording.


----------



## JosefinaHW

Bach, BWV 82, Ich habe Genug, Dietrich Fischer simply gorgeous





from following album:


----------



## Pugg

​
*Chopin*: 4 Scherzi & Barcarolle (1967)


----------



## Pugg

FAURÉ Pelléas et Mélisande, op.80; Pavane, op.50; Fantaisie, op.79; Masques et Bergamasques, op.112; TCHAIKOVSKY Sextet in D minor, op.70 "Souvenir de Florence"


----------



## Pugg

*Wagner: Tannhäuser* (Dresden version)

Klaus König (Tannhäuser), Lucia Popp (Elisabeth), Waltraud Meier (Venus), Bernd Weikl (Wolfram), Kurt Moll (Landgraf) et al.

_Bernard Haitink_



> "Haitink's conducting is direct and fiery. He relishes the fleshpots of the Venusberg scene, captures the fevered ecstasy of the hero's hymn to Venus, and directs the contentious doings on the Wartburg with theatrical verve. … Klaus König certainly has the muscle and stamina for the title role and also encompasses its vein of inner torture" Gramophone Magazine
> 
> "this 1985 performance is splendid. It's animated, light on its feet, and notable for some phenomenal orchestral playing...[Popp] is magnificent here...above all it is the commitment, drive and sensitivity of Haitink's conducting that presents the strongest possible case for the work...I don't know a more persuasive performance of the 1860 version" International Record Review, January 2011
> 
> "Haitink charts a leisurely course through Wagner's Tannhauser...Best of the principals is Lucia Popp's fresh Elisabeth. Waltraud Meier's Venus is potent yet sounds a touch stretched...Kurt Moll's Landgrave [is] firm and Bernd Weikl's Wolfram both warm and humane." BBC Music Magazine, February 2011 ***


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Stunning *Firebird* from Davis with thrilling playing from the Concertgebouw. The Mussorgsky is not quite on the same level of excitement, or maybe it just seems a little anticlimactic after the phenomenal performance of the Stravinsky.


----------



## ShropshireMoose

Brahms: Six Pieces, Op.118 Wilhelm Backhaus

Brahms: Symphony No.2 in D, Op.73 London Philharmonic Orchestra/Felix Weingartner

I woke up this morning with the Brahms Ballade Op.118 No.3 running persistently round in my head, so dug out this marvellous LP of Backhaus playing the complete set. He was a superb pianist and a wonderful Brahmsian. Then I fancied a little more Brahms, so what better than this splendidly vigorous and alive performance of the 2nd Symphony by Weingartner and the LPO? Excellent.


----------



## DavidA

Beethoven Missa Solemnis / Bernstein


----------



## Pat Fairlea

Currently indulging my love of Gottschalk's zany music. Often just showing off, but sometimes elegant, inventive and innovative.


----------



## Pugg

*Yevgeny Sudbin plays Liszt, Ravel & Saint-Saëns*

Liszt:
Funérailles (Harmonies poétiques et religieuses, S. 173 No. 7)
Transcendental Study, S139 No. 10 'Appassionata'
Transcendental Study, S139 No. 11 'Harmonies du soir'
Sonetto 47 del Petrarca (Années de pèlerinage II, S. 161 No. 4)
Sonetto 104 del Petrarca (Années de pèlerinage II, S. 161 No. 5)
Sonetto 123 del Petrarca (Années de pèlerinage II, S. 161 No. 6)

Ravel:Gaspard de la Nuit

Yevgeny Sudbin (piano)


----------



## Blancrocher

Schubert: String Quartets 12-15 (Melos)


----------



## Pugg

​
*Bruch*: Violinkonzert Nr. 1; Schottische Fantasie /*Vieuxtemps*: Violinkonzert Nr. 5

Jascha Heifetz


----------



## bejart

Johann Joachim Quantz (1697-1773): Oboe Sonata in B Minor

Musica Gaudeans: Jiri Zelba, oboe -- Pavel Ciboch, guitar -- Jakub Dvorak, cello


----------



## pmsummer

EIRIK THE VIKING
_Works by Aagaard-Nilsen, Gudim, Bull, Clarke, Thingnaes, Von Koch_
*Eirik Gjerdevik* - tuba
Stavanger BrassBand - Morten Hansen, director
Bergen Tuba Quartet

_Lawo_


----------



## elgar's ghost

Choral works this morning and lunchtime.

Ladislav Vycpálek (1882-1969) was a well-respected Czech composer primarily of choral and vocal works, but there is very little available of his output apart from the 2-disc set below.

The conductor here, Karel Ančerl, had a special affinity for the gargantuan _Czech Requiem: Death and Redemption_ and was a champion of Vycpálek in general. Like Brahms's _German Requiem_ this was as much a humanist work as a sacred one, maybe more. Perhaps not surprisingly it inhabits in places a not dissimilar soundworld to Janáček's _Glagolitic Mass_ while retaining the overall structure of a massive four-movement symphony. Composed during WWII, Ančerl defiantly conducted the work in Prague at the time of yet another invasion, this time in 1968.

The other work, _Cantata of the Last Things of Man_ (based on Moravian folk texts), is also symphonic in structure and no less dramatic despite being less than half the length of the other.

Cherubini - _Marche funèbre_ (1920), _Requiem_ in C-minor (1816)
Beethoven - Mass in C op.87 (1807)
Dvořák - Mass in D [version for four soloists, chorus and organ] op.86/B153 (1887)
Vycpálek - _Kantáta o posledních věcech člověka_ [Cantata of the Last Things of Man] op.16 (1920-22)
Vycpálek - _České requiem: Smrt a spasení_ [Czech Requiem: Death and Redemption] op. 24 (1940)


----------



## Pugg

​Grieg; Peer Gynt.
Elly Ameling/ Edo de Waart.
Wonderfull recording


----------



## Jeff W

*In which Jeff keeps moving forward in time*

Good morning TC from overcast and chilly Albany! Continuing the trend and moving generally forward in time. I'm picking up where I left off with Beethoven...









The logical place, in my mind, to start up after Beethoven is with Schubert. Grand old recording here with Charles Munch conducting the Boston Symphony Orchestra in the unfinished 8th and the 9th symphonies by Schubert. I thought the 8th was played a little too slowly but the 9th was magnificent!















Clarinet Concertos No. 1 through 4 by Louis Spohr were my next pick. Michael Collins playing the clarinet while Robin O'Neill conducted the Swedish Chamber Orchestra. What can I say? I love the clarinet and I love clarinet concertos!









Some Mendelssohn now and the Scottish (3rd) and Italian (4th) symphonies along with the Hebrides Overture (aka Fingal's Cave). Herbert von Karajan conducting the Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra. I thought Karajan's interpretations here were absolutely spot on. This one gets a huge thumbs up from me.









Finishing out with Robert Schumann's Symphonies 1 through 4. John Eliot Gardiner conducting the Orchestre Révolutionaire et Romantique. This set features both versions of the Symphony No. 4. I prefer the earlier version before the orchestration got tinkered with. Apparently Brahms preferred the earlier version too. If it is good enough for Brahms, it is good enough for me! Anyway, the playing on all the other symphonies is spectacular too.

This seems to leave me off about 1850. Better let the time circuits recharge before I head off on another adventure!


----------



## Badinerie

Putting my feet up with a large mug of tea after buying the weeks groceries...Lovely selection of arias beautifully sang.


----------



## Vasks

*Verdi - Overture to "La battaglia di Legnano" (Muti/Sony)
Brahms - String Quartet #1 (Emerson/DG)
Dvorak - Czech Suite (Pesek/Virgin)*


----------



## Pugg

Badinerie said:


> Putting my feet up with a large mug of tea after buying the weeks groceries...Lovely selection of arias beautifully sang.


Good choice:tiphat:


----------



## schigolch




----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## Pugg

​*Puccini: Turandot
*
_Dame Joan Sutherland _(Turandot), _Luciano Pavarotti_ (Calaf), Montserrat Caballé (Liù), Nicolai Ghiaurov (Timur), Tom Krause (Ping), Pier Francesco Poli (Pang), Piero De Palma (Pong), Peter Pears (L'imperatore Altoum), Sabin Markov (Un mandarino)

London Philharmonic Orchestra, John Alldis Choir, Zubin Mehta



> "Sutherland gives an intensely appealing interpretation, while Pavarotti gives a performance equally imaginitive. Mehta directs a gloriously rich and dramatic performance. Still the best-sounding Turandot on CD." Penguin Guide
> 
> "Turandot is a psychologically complex work fusing appalling sadism with self-sacrificing devotion.
> The icy Princess of China has agreed to marry any man of royal blood who can solve three riddles she has posed. If he fails his head will roll.
> Calaf, the son of the exiled Tartar king Timur, answers all the questions easily and when Turandot hesitates to accept him, magnanimously offers her a riddle in return - 'What is his name?'.
> Liù, Calaf's faithful slave-girl, is tortured but rather than reveal his identity kills herself.
> Turandot finally capitulates, announcing that his name is Love. Dame Joan Sutherland's assumption of the title role is statuesque, combining regal poise with a more human warmth, while Montserrat Caballé is a touchingly sympathetic Liù, skilfully steering the character away from any hint of the mawkish. Pavarotti's Calaf is a heroic figure in splendid voice and the chorus is handled with great power, baying for blood at one minute, enraptured with Liù's nobility at the next. Mehta conducts with great passion and a natural feel for Puccini's wonderfully tempestuous drama. Well recorded." Gramophone Classical Music Guide, 2010
> 
> "this recording...works for me on every level. Of course you get Pavarotti singing Nessun dorma at his lyrical best, but more importantly than that, Montserrat Caballé sings Liù, showing off her famed pianissimo to great effect at the end of Signore, ascolta. Finally, as a bonus bit of luxury casting, Peter Pears takes the small role of Turandot's father, Emperor Altoum." James Longstaffe, Presto Classical, July 2014


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

Vasks said:


> *Verdi - Overture to "La battaglia di Legnano" (Muti/Sony)
> Brahms - String Quartet #1 (Emerson/DG)
> Dvorak - Czech Suite (Pesek/Virgin)*


I have Pesek's renditions of Dvorak's 4th and 6th symphonies, I find them very good!

Current listening: Franz Liszt - Années de Pèlerinage - Deuxième Année, Rigoletto Concert Paraphrase (Ricardo Castro).









Very smooth, warm and dynamic playing by Castro - really enjoying this record. The music itself is highly inspired - the 'Années' seem to be somewhat overlooked.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Hickox's recording of Britten's magical, other-worldly score sounds terrific in this wonderful recording. Some of the cast may have been bettered in Britten's own recording, which still sounds pretty good, though made 24 years before this one, which was recorded (in excellent digital sound ) in 1990, but, orchestrally this is superb.


----------



## drnlaw

Gustav Mahler - Piano Quartet (Thanks to aleazk in the "Only 1 Mahler Piece" thread).


----------



## Badinerie

Mmmm! Full of floaty-woaty goodness...


----------



## hpowders

Beethoven: Diabelli Variations.
Vladimir Ashkenazy, piano.

33 examples as to why Ludwig van Beethoven was one of the top three classical-composing mega-geniuses of all time.

Dazzling, incredibly humorous and profound. This work has it all!


----------



## elgar's ghost

Czech choral and vocal works this late afternoon and evening.

_Píseň česká_ [Czech Song - Text: Hvězdy/Marek] for mixed voices and orchestra (1868), _Píseň česká_ [Czech Song - Text: Hvězdy/Marek] for male chorus (1860), _Píseň svobody_ [Song of Liberty - Text: Kolář ] for male chorus and piano (1848), _Tři jezdci_ [The Three Riders - Text: Jahn] for male chorus (1862), _Odrodilec I and II_ [The Renegade - Text: Metliňský] two versions for male chorus (1863-64), _Rolnická_ [The Peasant - Text: Trnobranský] for male chorus (1868), _Naše píseň_ [Our Song - Text: Srb-Debrnov] for male chorus (1883), _Slavnostní sbor_ [Festive Chorus - Text: Züngel] for male chorus (1870), _Píseň na moři_ [The Song of the Sea - Text: Hálek] for male chorus (1876-77), _Věno_ [The Dower - Text: Srb-Debrnov] for male chorus (1880), _Modlitba_ [Prayer - Text: Srb-Debrnov] for male chorus (1880), _Dvě hesla_ [Two Slogans - Text: Srb-Debrnov] for male chorus (1882) and _Tři ženské sbory_ [Three Female Choruses - Texts: Peška and Sládek] for female chorus (1878):

















_10 Biblické písně_ [Ten Biblical Songs] for voice and piano op.99/B185 (1894), _7 Cikánské melodie_ [Seven Gypsy Songs - Texts: Heyduk] for voice and piano op.55/B104 (1880), _4 Večerní písně_ [Four Evening Songs - Texts: Hálek] for voice and piano op.31/B61 (1876) and _8 Písně milostné_ [Eight Love Songs - Texts: Pfleger Moravský] for voice and piano op.83/B160 (1888):

















_Zápisník zmizelého_ [The Diary of One Who Disappeared - Texts: Ozef Kalda] - song cycle * for tenor, alto, female chorus and piano (1917-19 - rev. 1920) and _Glagolitic Mass_ for soloists, double chorus, orchestra and organ (1926-27):

(* sung in German)


----------



## drnlaw

Mahler, Symphony No. 7 in e, VPO, Rattle -- trying once again to come to grips with this most difficult to appreciate (for me) work of Mahler.


----------



## Kivimees

I had a bunch of number crunching to do at work, so I locked myself in my office and streamed BBC 3 all afternoon. Great station!


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Ravel, Albarada, La Valse, Bolero.*

This recording is engineered to be very responsive. My speakers are having fun; this is making them sound expensive.


----------



## Kivimees

Walter Piston this evening:









Symphonies 5, 7 & 8.


----------



## starthrower

Symphonies Antarctica/No.8


----------



## drnlaw

starthrower said:


> Symphonies Antarctica/No.8


Re: the eternal debate over the value of boxed sets. I would submit that on the "pro" side of the ledger, no better example exists than this set.


----------



## Headphone Hermit

Various - The Service of Venus and Mars - Gothic Voices - Christopher Page









Gearing up for the start of the 'Most Recommended Early Music' thread with some real pearls of northern European music, much of it still little known by the wider public (and even by many TC-ers) despite this disc being 30 years old. Some of the treasures here include a _Gloria_ by *Pycard*, a _Sanctus_ by *Leonel Power* and _Speciosa facta es_ by *John Dunstaple*. One of a substantial series of pioneering recordings by Gothic Voices - still going strong, I believe, although with none of the original singers from this disc


----------



## drnlaw

Badinerie said:


> Mmmm! Full of floaty-woaty goodness...


I wish I had discovered this forum a few years ago. Its single greatest benefit to me has been the "rediscovery" of works that I had long forgotten. Like this one. Which I am listening to at the moment, thank you!


----------



## SeptimalTritone

Kate Soper- Voices from the Killing Jar, for voice and sextet with electronics (2012)





Very heartfelt. One of the best. I think that the combination of words, chamber ensemble sounds, and electronic sounds or distortions has reached a total mastery.


----------



## Schubussy

Bach - Musical Offering
Karl Münchinger, Stuttgart Chamber Orchestra
View attachment 81573


----------



## DavidA

An absolutely superb recording.


----------



## Haydn man

Listening to No.3 which I think is my favourite Schumann symphony
I took a little time to warm to these performances, but they have certainly grown on me


----------



## Bruce

*Mid-week melodies*

I've been working my way through this set:









Today, it's *Berlioz *- Roman Carnival Overture and the Ballet des Sylphes, Marche hongrois from Le Damnation de Faust

*Beethoven *- Music to Goethe's Egmont and 5th Symphony

*Bartók *- Rhapsody for Piano and Orchestra

It seems that recently conductors and audiences have preferred rather brisk readings of Beethoven's symphonies, but Fricsay takes the 5th in this recording rather slowly. I rather enjoy it at a slower pace; the faster movements lack the urgency of some other recordings. Only the slow movement seems a little sluggish at times, but I found myself rather easily slipping into the more relaxed reading.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Bartok, Romanian Folk Dances, Dance Suite.*


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Schoenberg, Moses und Aron, Act II*

My wife's out, so it's time to put on Schoenberg full blast.


----------



## DavidA

Manxfeeder said:


> *Schoenberg, Moses und Aron, Act II*
> 
> My wife's out, so it's time to put on Schoenberg full blast.
> 
> View attachment 81579


Ah, "When the cat's away the mice will play!" :lol:


----------



## Vasks

DavidA said:


> Ah, "When the cat's away the mice will play!" :lol:


Almost

_"When the cat's away, the *Moses* will play!"_


----------



## drnlaw

Korngold, das Wunder der Heliane.


----------



## mmsbls

Norgard: Violin Concertos No. 1 and 2, Spaces of Time


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Schumann, Symphony No. 4*

I've been listening to Gardiner, who probably does it right as far as orchestral size, but it seems like Karajan gets the underlying meaning of the piece.


----------



## pmsummer

BRANDENBURG CONCERTOS
*Johann Sebastian Bach*
Concerto Italiano
Rinaldo Alessandrini - director

_Naïve_


----------



## Bruce

With a nod of thanks to Kevin and Pugg for their recommendation and encouragement :tiphat:, I've finally met *Moeran's G minor symphony* half way, and am finding it an immensely attractive work. I don't know why I was unable to appreciate it's beauty before.


----------



## George O

Karol Szymanowski (1883-1937): String Quartets No. 1 and 2

Varsovia String Quartet

on Pavane (Belgium), from 1983
recorded 1982

5 stars


----------



## Blancrocher

Sudbin playing Scarlatti


----------



## Guest

I mostly bought this for Van Der Aa's Violin Concerto, which features a cruelly difficult solo part played to the hilt by Janine Jansen. Glanert's piece is OK, but I had to turn off Brewaeys' so-called Symphony--"spectral" music does nothing for me.


----------



## bejart

First listen to a brand new addition ---
Jan Vanhal (1739-1813): Sinfonia in E Flat, Bryan Es3

Riyoko Matsui directing the Haydn Sinfonietta Tokyo


----------



## Mahlerian

Schmidt: Symphony No. 2 in E-flat, Fuga Solemnis
Malmö Symphony Orchestra, cond. Sinaisky









Hosokawa: Utsurohi, Renka I, Sen I, Dan-so
Mayumi Miyata (sho), Masumi Nagasawa (harp), Towako Sato (soprano), Tatsuko Tabei (guitar), Pierr-Yves Artaud (flute), Akiko Tatsumi (violin), Masaharu Kanda (cello), Kaori Kimura (piano)









(Not my image, I have a digital copy of the album)


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

Thomas Tallis, William Byrd, and Arvo Pärt


----------



## starthrower




----------



## Jeffrey Smith

StlukesguildOhio said:


> Thomas Tallis, William Byrd, and Arvo Pärt


(Perks up ears)
Is that a new recording? Or have I simply missed this one?

Current listening
Bruckner 3, 1873 version








Only in the first movement, but Nagano's reading is perceptibly better than Tintner's, and not just because it is faster by ten minutes.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Mozart, Concerto No. 11*

Murray Perahia is the guy who unraveled Mozart to me.


----------



## Jeffrey Smith

One good Bruckner deserves another


----------



## Mahlerian

Jeffrey Smith said:


> Only in the first movement, but Nagano's reading is perceptibly better than Tintner's, and not just because it is faster by *ten* minutes.


??

It's only four minutes different, seriously. Unless you're talking about the whole work.


----------



## Jeffrey Smith

Mahlerian said:


> ??
> 
> It's only four minutes different, seriously. Unless you're talking about the whole work.


Yes, I meant the entire symphony. Tintner took 78 minutes and Nagano 68.

But all the sluggishness, lack of perceptible structure, etc. I complained about with Tintner is gone with Nagano. It sounds much more like proper Bruckner.


----------



## Kevin Pearson

Continued on today with Hugo Alfven and his second and third symphonies. Really wonderful melodies and inventive turns in the music. I really am liking Alfven the more and more I play these. I think anyone who loves Sibelius would find a lot to enjoy in his five symphonies and the Rhapsodies as well.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Tchaikovsky*:
Fantasia "Romeo and Juliet" (January 28, 1957 New York, St. George Hotel),
"Capriccio Italien" (February 16, 1960 New York, St. George Hotel),
"Francesca da Rimini" (New York October 31, 1960),
"Marche Slave" (January 21, 1963 New York, Philharmonic Hall)
New York Philharmonic


----------



## Pugg

DavidA said:


> Beethoven Missa Solemnis / Bernstein


The older one wit Farrel?


----------



## Pugg

Badinerie said:


> Mmmm! Full of floaty-woaty goodness...


The music or the cover


----------



## deprofundis

Ockay im lisening tonight to Guillaume de Machaut and is italian conterpart Francesco Landini and that about it, im stock in a time warp again... im waiting for a load of record all good, the Gesualdo on naive featured pomponio nenna among other as
pals of Gesualdo or musician of is ''entourage''... and there like 5 cd more.Im nuts better get use to eating tuna sandwitches for a while...


----------



## Guest

Gloriously played and superbly recorded.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Bach, J S:*

Keyboard Concerto No. 1 in D minor, BWV1052
Keyboard Concerto No. 4 in A major, BWV1055
Keyboard Concerto No. 5 in F minor, BWV1056

_Maria Joao Pirès (piano)_

Fondation Gulbenkian de Lisbonne, Michel Corboz


----------



## Kevin Pearson

Closed my evening listening with this little gem. Wonderful performance and a clean recording. Gotta love Stenhammar!


----------



## Pugg

​
*Scarlatti Illuminated*

Gieseking:Chaconne on a theme by Scarlatti

Scarlatti, D:
Keyboard Sonata K135 in E major
Keyboard Sonata K247 in C sharp minor
Keyboard Sonata K466 in F minor
Keyboard Sonata K87 in B minor
Keyboard Sonata K96 in D major
Keyboard Sonata K70 in B flat major
Keyboard Sonata K380 in E major
Keyboard Sonata K32 in D minor
Keyboard Sonata K12 in G minor
arr. Tausig

Gigue K523 in G
arr. Friedman

Keyboard Sonata K487 in C major

arr. Tausig
Pastorale (Sonata K9) in E minor

arr. Tausig
Pastorale K446 in D

arr. Friedman
Keyboard Sonata K519 in F minor

arr. Tausig
*Joseph Moog (piano)*


----------



## Pugg

​
*Schubert*: Symphonies ; The Great and "Unvollendete"

_Charles Much conducting _


----------



## Pugg

​*Liszt: Via Crucis (The 14 Stations of the Cross), S53
*
_Reinbert de Leeuw_ (piano)

Netherlands Chamber Choir, Reinbert de Leeuw:tiphat:


----------



## Pugg

*Schubert: Winterreise D911*

_Jonas Kaufmann_ (tenor), _Helmut Deutsch_ (piano)


----------



## Pugg

​ *Verdi/ Puccini/ Muzio *Works for string quartet
Hagen Quartet :tiphat:


----------



## hpowders

Shostakovich Symphony No. 8
London Symphony Orchestra
Mstislav Rostropovich

The current favorite symphony and performance of it at the hpowders household, despite what the neighbors think.


----------



## Pugg

​*Liszt; A Faust Symphony* / Les Preludes 
_Riccardo Muti _conducting


----------



## Fugue Meister

Today feels like a Myaskovsky kind of day, think I'll start with the 10th symphony and then move on to something in the twenties...


----------



## Pugg

​*Brahms* : piano concerto no2
Ashkenazy/ Haitink


----------



## Blancrocher

Shostakovich: String Quartets 3 & 4 (Fitzwilliam); Violin Concertos (Vengerov/Rostropovich)


----------



## Vasks

*Tull - Overture for a Legacy (Johnson/Albany)
Albert - Symphony RiverRun (Rostropovich/Delos)*


----------



## Andolink

*G.F. Handel*: _Athalia_


----------



## joen_cph

*Gilels - Beethoven*, Brilliant 6 CD box.

http://www.musicweb-international.com/classrev/2004/Feb04/Beethoven_gilels.htm

I no longer have any Beethoven recordings on my want list & am going in depth with what I own ...


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Disc 9, more Schubert, a group of Mendelssohn songs and Schumann's _Frauenliebe und Leben_, a superb performance, with Daniel Barenboim collaborating on the piano.


----------



## Kevin Pearson

Before heading off to work I am enjoying this lovely recording of Stenhammar piano pieces. Really nice recording full of beautiful melodies. Stenhammar is a composer who crafts his melodies in a way that hold your attention. This album is highly recommended!


----------



## Pugg

​
*Donizetti: Lucrezia Borgia*

_Dame Joan Sutherland, Marilyn Horne, Giacomo Aragall, Ingvar Wixell_

National Philharmonic, _Richard Bonynge_



> "Sutherland is in her element here - and what a wonderful score it is too...Horne has the odd moment of unsteadiness in the early parts of the opera, but she is impressive in the brilliant Brindisi of the last Act" Penguin Guide, 2011 edition


----------



## helenora

*Tchaikovsky Symphony 5* ( especially because of Adagio). In this symphony he is mature , great melodist . He is blamed for using too many sequences, but still Adagio from this symphony with its sequences is exquisite piece of music. Rozhdestvensky is a conductor.


----------



## drnlaw

hpowders said:


> View attachment 81588
> 
> 
> Shostakovich Symphony No. 8
> London Symphony Orchestra
> Mstislav Rostropovich
> 
> The current favorite symphony and performance of it at the hpowders household, despite what the neighbors think.


My favorite Shostakovich symphony, by far.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Choral works by Janáček this morning, lieder by Wolf and early lieder by Webern this afternoon.

_Čtyři lidové mužské sbory_ [Four Folk male-voice choruses] (1873-1914), _Čtveřice mužských sborů_ [Four male-voice choruses] (1885), _Čtvero mužských sborů moravských_ [Four Moravian male-voice choruses] (1900-1906), _Kantor Halfar_ [Teacher Halfar - Text: Bezruč] (1906 - rev. 1917), _Maryčka Magdónova_ [Text: Bezruč] (1906-07), _Sedmdesát tisíc_ [Seventy Thousand - Text: Bezruč] (1909 - rev. 1912), _Česká legie_ [The Czech Legion - Text: ???] (1918), _Potulný šílenec_ [The Wandering Madman - Text: Tagore] (1922), _Tři sbory mužské_ [Three male-voice choruses] (1888) and _Láska opravdivá_ [True Love - Text: ???] (1876):










_Věčné evangelium_ [The Eternal Gospel] - cantata for soprano, tenor, chorus and orchestra (1914), _Otče náš_ [Our Father] - chamber cantata for tenor, mixed choir, harp and organ (1901-1906), _Hospodine!_ [Hear Me, O Lord!] for soloists, mixed choir, brass, harp and organ (1896), _Elegie na smrt dcery Olgy_ [Elegy on the Death of My Daughter Olga - Text: Veveritsa] - cantata for tenor, mixed choir and piano (1903-04) and _Na Soláni Čarták_ [Čarták on the Soláň - Text: Kunert] - cantata for male choir and orchestra (1911):










_Italiensiches Liederbuch_ pts I and II - 46 songs to anonymous texts (1890-91 and 1896):










Three Poems [Texts: F. Avenarius/R. Dehmel/G. Falke] WoO (1899-1903), Eight Early Songs [Texts: R. Dehmel/J.W. von Goethe/M. Greif/W. Weigand/F. Nietzsche/M. Claudius/D von Liliecron] WoO (1901-04), Three Songs [Texts: F. Avenarius] WoO (1903-04), Five Songs [Texts: R. Dehmel] WoO (1906-08), Five Songs from _Der siebente Ring_ [Texts: S. George] op.3 (1907-08), Five Songs [Texts: S. George] op.4 (1908-09) and Four Songs [Texts: S. George] WoO (1908-09):

Webern lieder performed by Christiane Oelze (sop.) and Eric Schneider (piano).


----------



## TurnaboutVox

*Mahler
Boulez conducts... CDs 1 & 2*
[DG; box set released 2013]
I may have gone a little overboard on Boulez box sets recently but this was going cheap at Presto...
*
Symphony No. 1 in D "Titan"
Totenfeier*
Chicago SO,Boulez
*
Symphony No. 2 "Resurrection"*
Schafer, DeYoung, Wiener Singverein, Wiener Philharmoniker, Boulez


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Bruckner, Symphony No. 5*

Bernard Haitink, Concertgebow Amsterdam.

The Goodwill down in Lawrenceburg had a ton of great classical LPs for $1 each. Unfortunately, I already had most of them, but I managed to pick this up along with Solti's Parsifal. (Only $1? Wow.) Somebody with good taste in music must have passed on and had his treasures end up in an estate sale.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

This set is unignorable due to Callas's superb Leonora. Others may have made prettier noises, but, none sing with such accurate execution of Verdi's printed score. As usual with Callas, though, she goes beyond accurate observation of the score to reveal the meaning behind the notes. Too bad she only once sang Leonora once on stage in 1948, and this 1954 recording marked her farewell to the role, though she did sing _Pace, pace_ in concert a couple of times.

Serafin conducts a tautly dramatic performance, with many telling touches (just listen to those stabbing chords when Leonora is mortally wounded, but the rest of the cast is not quite up to her standard, Tagliabue stylish but past his best, and Tucker marring the effect of his splendidly virile tenor with un-elegant sobs and aspirates.

Nonetheless a great performance of Verdi's often underrated middle period opera.


----------



## jim prideaux

TurnaboutVox said:


> *Mahler
> Boulez conducts... CDs 1 & 2*
> [DG; box set released 2013]
> I may have gone a little overboard on Boulez box sets recently but this was going cheap at Presto...
> *
> Symphony No. 1 in D "Titan"
> Totenfeier*
> Chicago SO,Boulez
> *
> Symphony No. 2 "Resurrection"*
> Schafer, DeYoung, Wiener Singverein, Wiener Philharmoniker, Boulez


I note with great anticipation that the once formidable supermarket chain you mention has diversified enough to be now able to offer customers Boulez box sets!.....while this may already be the case in the north west of the country it is to be hoped that this approach quickly becomes the case over here as well!

Schubert 5th Symphony performed by Wand and the Kolner RSO.......similarly deft and lighted footed approach to the one taken by Davis and the Staatskapelle Dresden....as yet I have not found anything in this Wand box set to dispute the claims made regarding the mans prowess as a conductor...


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

First time I've heard these works


----------



## George O

Allan Pettersson (1911-1980)

Sonater för två violiner (1951)
(sonatas 1, 2, 4, 5, 6)

Josef Grünfarn, violin
Karl-Ove Mannberg, violin

on Caprice (Sweden), from 1979
recorded 1977 and 1978

5 stars


----------



## Badinerie

You wouldnt beleive how loud Im playing this Lp! Its one of those bits of vinyl that may have a bit of crackle , maybe the odd bit of rumble, but is still as sharp as a tack! the Timpany come thundering through and the exitement is visceral!
The only thing is it makes me want to get up and bounce round the room like one of the Jets, and at my age it could be fatal...










And pugg...re the Susan Graham cd....No Comment!


----------



## Kivimees

A BIS-issued CD of Eduard Tubin's work this evening:









The CD features what is certainly my favourite Balalaika concerto. :tiphat:


----------



## Vasks

jim prideaux said:


> I note with great anticipation that the once formidable supermarket chain you mention has diversified enough to be now able to offer customers Boulez box sets!.....while this may already be the case in the north west of the country it is to be hoped that this approach quickly becomes the case over here as well!


LOL!! You'll never...never...find any kind of Classical music in an America supermarket


----------



## Badinerie

Calming down a little with this lovely Piano Concerto by John Field.


----------



## elgar's ghost

More early works by Webern tonight plus a disc of songs by Duparc. There are a couple of Duparc songs not included on the disc below (_Romance de Mignon_ and _Au pays où se fait la guerre_) - no idea why, unless they were written for a particular kind of voice.

Two Pieces for Cello & Piano WoO (1899), Movement for Piano WoO (by 1906), Sonata Movement (Rondo) for Piano WoO (by 1906), Four Pieces for Violin & Piano op.7 (1910), _Im Sommerwind_ - idyll for large orchestra WoO (1904), Passacaglia for Orchestra op.1 (1908), Six Pieces for Orchestra op.6 (1909), Piano Quintet WoO (1907), _Entflieht auf leichten Kähnen_ for mixed choir [Text: S. George] op.2 (1908), Two Songs for voice and eight instruments [Texts: R.M. Rilke] op.8 (1910), Slow Movement for String Quartet WoO (1905), Five Movements for String Quartet op.5 (1909), String Quartet WoO (1905) and Rondo for String Quartet (1906):

Performers include Berlin PO/Boulez, Emerson String Quartet, Clemens Hagen (vc), Oleg Maisenberg (p), Gianluca Cascioli (p), Gidon Kremer (v), BBC Singers, Françoise Pollet (sop.)










_Sérénade_ [Text: G. Marc] (1880), _Chanson triste_ [Text: J. Lahor] (1868), _Le Manoir de Rosemond_ [Text: R. de Bonnières] (1879), _L'invitation au voyage_ [Text: C. Baudelaire] (1870), _Phidylé_ [Text: Leconte de Lisle] (1972-82), _Testament_ [Text: P.A. Silvestre] (1883), _Sérénade florentine_ [Text: J. Lahor] (1869), _Soupir_ Text: S. Prudhomme] (1869), _La vague et la cloche_ [Text: F. Coppée] (1871), _Extase_ [Text: J. Lahor] (1874), _La vie antérieure_ [Text. C. Baudelaire] (1884), _Le galop_ [Text. S. Prudhomme] (1869), _Lamanto_ [Text: T. Gautier] (1868), _Elégie_ [Text: orig. T. More] (1874) and _La fuite_ [Text: T. Gautier] (1871):


----------



## mmsbls

Rautavaara: Violin Concerto, Symphony No. 8


----------



## cwarchc

........................


----------



## Morimur

Glorious Webern...


----------



## cwarchc

Inspired by the post by nathanb
That's why I love TC, intros to fantastic music


----------



## Humboldt

Oistrakh Tartini Sonata
without picture I am afraid









From this box. Very nice box, but some recordings are Mono and might not be the taste of those who prefer Stereo.

and listening to Karajan's Brahms.


----------



## Bruce

*Tuna*



deprofundis said:


> Ockay im lisening tonight to Guillaume de Machaut and is italian conterpart Francesco Landini and that about it, im stock in a time warp again... im waiting for a load of record all good, the Gesualdo on naive featured pomponio nenna among other as
> pals of Gesualdo or musician of is ''entourage''... and there like 5 cd more.Im nuts better get use to eating *tuna sandwitches* for a while...


Gesualdo and tuna sandwiches are a perfect combination. Give tuna and Dufay a try sometime!


----------



## Bruce

*Albert*



Vasks said:


> *Tull - Overture for a Legacy (Johnson/Albany)
> Albert - Symphony RiverRun (Rostropovich/Delos)*


I'm so happy to see Albert's RiverRun show up here! It's a wonderful work. Lots to do for the pianist, too.


----------



## Bruce

*Lindberg*



cwarchc said:


> Inspired by the post by nathanb
> That's why I love TC, intros to fantastic music
> View attachment 81606


I have recently begun to explore Lindberg, and find his music very enjoyable. Most recently I've heard some of the works on this CD:









A very pleasant collection!


----------



## Bruce

*Chamber Thursday*

Chamber works for me tonight:

*Peter Mennin* - String Quartet No. 2 - Kohon Quartet
*Thomas Oboe Lee* - String Quartet No. 3 - Kronos Quartet
*Berthold Goldschmidt* - Clarinet Quartet - Members of the Manderling Quartet w/ Ib Hausmann (clarinet)
*Schönberg *- String Quartet No. 1 - Lasalle Quartet


----------



## ShropshireMoose

Rachmaninoff-Wild: Floods of Spring, Op.14 No.11/Midsummer Eve, Op.14 No.5/The Little Island, Op.14 No.2/Where Beauty Dwells, Op.21 No.7/In the Silent Night, Op.4 No.3/Vocalise, Op.34 No.14/On the Death of a Linnet, Op.21 No.8/The Muse, Op.34 No.1/O, Cease Thy Singing, Op.4 No.4/To the Children, Op.26 No.7/Dreams, Op.38 No.5/Sorrow in Springtime, Op.21 No.12 Earl Wild

Chausson: Concerto for Violin, Piano and String Quartet in D, Op.21 Itzhak Perlman/Jorge Bolet/Juilliard Quartet

Earl Wild's superb LP of his own transcriptions of Rachmaninoff's songs is an absolute joy from start to finish. As you'd expect from such a brilliant pianist, they are beautifully written and who better to play them? 
The Chausson Concerto is a particular favourite of mine, and this is a fine performance, the depth of the sound on the recording is particularly impressive, and if the end of the whole work lacks the passionate excitement that Thibaud/Cortot et al bring to it, it nevertheless works well on its own terms and the clarity of the playing is a delight. Very happy!


----------



## Badinerie

So happy to see more and more people enjoying the Beautiful Anton.


----------



## Humboldt

Now I go jewish here









and Asian









From Beethoven, his grosse Fuge and Op. 131 the one without pause.

Mendelssohn with Ax, Ma and Perlman speaks for itself.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Badinerie said:


> So happy to see more and more people enjoying the Beautiful Anton.


Looks a bit like a young Sheen or Estevez there...


----------



## George O

William Byrd (1543-1623)

Pagans & Galliards
The "Nevell Cycle" c. 1570-1590 (compiled by William Byrd)
The "Second Cycle" 1590-1623 (compiled by Davitt Moroney)

Davitt Moroney, harpsichord

2-LP box set on Harmonia Mundi (France), from 1986


----------



## Sloe

Symphony number 25 by Mozart on radio.


----------



## bejart

Robert Schumann (1810-1856): Symphony No.1 in B Flat, Op.38

Sir Neville Marriner directing the Academy of St.Martin-in-the-Fields


----------



## StlukesguildOhio




----------



## pmsummer

DIE KUNST DER FUGUE
*Johann Sebastian Bach*
Calefax Reed Quintet

_MDG_


----------



## deprofundis

Im lisening to* Edgard varese *one of my all time favorite modern composer his *symphony amerique*, great work, but i preffer his arcana intégrales and desert. I almost forgot how powerfull and brilliant this guy his, zappa said it Varese make the man make a hudge leap into the avant-garde, just like man landing on the moon.


----------



## Pugg

​
Copland: "Danzon Cubano" (February 6, 1963 New York, Philharmonic Hall)
Elliott Carter: "Concerto for Orchestra" (February 11, 1970 New York, Philharmonic Hall)
Handy: "St. Louis Blues" (New York July 14, 1956)
New York Philharmonic
Brubeck: "Dialogues for jazz combo and orchestra"
[Playing] Dave Brubeck Quartet, New York Philharmonic
(January 30, 1960 New York, Columbia 30 Avenue studio)
Austin: "Improvisations for orchestra and jazz soloists"
New York Philharmonic (January 13, 1964 New York, Philharmonic Hall)


----------



## Pugg

Badinerie said:


> Calming down a little with this lovely Piano Concerto by John Field.


Nothing wrong with calming down listening to good music :tiphat:


----------



## Pugg

​
* Mozart*: Piano Concertos Nos. 20 & 21


----------



## MrTortoise

Alfred Schnittke

Ritual (1984/5)
(K)ein Sommernachtstraum (1985)
Passacaglia (1980)

Malmö Symphony Orchestra
Leif Segerstam, cond.

Faust Cantata: (1982/83)

Inger Blom, mezzo-soprano; Mikael Bellini, counter-tenor; Louis Devos, tenor; Ulrik Cold, bass
Malmö Symphony Chorus
Malmö Symphony Orchestra
James DePreist, cond.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Bach, J S: St Mark Passion, BWV247
*
Wolf Euba (narrator), Christiane Oelze (soprano), Rosemarie Lang (alto), Peter Schreier (tenor)

Favorit- und Capellchor Leipzig, Neues Bachisches Collegium Musicum, Leipzig Favorit- Und Capellchor, Peter Schreier


----------



## Pugg

​
*The Voice of Elena Souliotis*

Donizettiiangete voi? ... Al dolce guidami castel natio (from Anna Bolena)
Orchestra dell'Opera di Roma, Oliviero de Fabritiis

Mascagni:Voi lo sapete o mamma (from Cavalleria rusticana)
Orchestra di Roma, Silvio Varviso

Ponchielli:Suicidio! (from La Gioconda)
Orchestra di Roma, Silvio Varviso

Verdi:Ben io t'invenni … Anch'io dischiuso … Salgo già (from Nabucco)
Konzertvereinigung Wiener Staatsopernchor & Wiener Opernorchester, Lamberto Gardelli

Nel dì della vittoria … Ambizioso spirto … Vieni t'affretta! … Or tutti sorgete (from Macbeth)
Orchestra dell'Opera di Roma, Oliviero de Fabritiis

Tu puniscimi, o Signore … A brani, a brani, o perfido (from Luisa Miller)
Orchestra dell'Opera di Roma, Oliviero de Fabritiis

Morrò, ma prima in grazia (from Un Ballo in Maschera)
Orchestra dell'Opera di Roma, Oliviero de Fabritiis

Ecco l'orrido campo … Ma dall'arido stelo divulsa (from Un ballo in maschera)
Orchestra di Roma, Silvio Varviso

Pace, pace mio Dio! (from La forza del destino)
Orchestra di Roma, Silvio Varviso

*Elena Souliotis* (soprano)


----------



## PeteW

Can't be all bad if The Lark Ascending has come in the radio.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Gilbert & Sullivan: H.M.S.Pinafore*

The D'Oyly Carte Opera Company, D'Oyly Carte Opera Company (), Gillian Knight (Mezzo-Soprano), Thomas Round (Tenor), Jeffrey Skitch (Baritone), Jean Hindmarsh (Soprano), John Reed (Baritone), Joyce Wright (Soprano), George Cook (Baritone), Eric Wilson-Hyde (Bass), Donald Adams (Bass)

The New Symphony Orchestra Of London, The D'Oyly Carte Opera Company, The D'Oyly Carte Opera Chorus, Isidore Godfrey:tiphat:


----------



## ShropshireMoose

Mendelssohn: Piano Concerto No.1 in G Minor, Op.25 Dame Moura Lympany/Royal Scottish Orchestra/Sir Alexander Gibson
Rachmaninoff: Prelude in G, Op.32 No.5 Dame Moura Lympany

This is a live performance of Mendelssohn's brilliant concerto that was give on the 17th August, 1991 by Moura Lympany in the Royal Albert Hall, it was the eve of her 75th birthday, but so sparkling is the playing that she could easily pass for 50 years younger!! The Rachmaninoff was the encore. This year is her centenary, it would be nice to think that some of the recordings in the BBC archives might finally find their way onto CD, especially as they have many pieces that she did not record commercially (eg. Scriabin 7th Sonata/Rachmaninoff 2nd Sonata/Schumann Fantasie/Mendelssohn Variations Seriueses), she was such a wonderful musician, I'd hate to think that her anniversary would pass unnoticed........


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Britten's *Les illuminations* was originally written for the soprano Sophie Wyss, for all that it became so much associated with Peter Pears. I do like it sung by a soprano, and Felicity Lott is superb, as she is in the gorgeous early *Quatre Chansons Francaises*.

The *Serenade for Tenor, Horn and Strings* was of course written for Pears, almost a love song from Britten to his partner, and for many years the two Pears recordings (the first with Dennis Brain, the second with Barry Tuckwell) were the only ones available. However, the piece is now much more frequently performed, and recorded, and there are any number of alternatives out there. Rolfe Johnson was, I believe, one of the first alternative recordings and here sings with a lyrical beauty that is most appealing. Michael Thompson has the full measure of the difficult horn part, whilst Bryden Thomson conducts with understanding, whilst not quite erasing memories of Britten's own performances of the Serenade. Along with Neil Mackie, it's one of my favourite versions after Britten/Pears.


----------



## Badinerie

Berlioz in glorious mono. Harold in Italy....lucky bloody Harold!


----------



## elgar's ghost

Chamber, concertante and orchestral works by Janáček followed by the next instalment of Webern this morning and early afternoon.

Suite for string orchestra (1877), _Taras Bulba_ - rhapsody for orchestra (1915-18), _Lašské tance_ [Lachian Dances] for orchestra (19124), Sinfonietta for orchestra (1926), _Pohádka_ [Fairy Tale] - three pieces for cello and piano (1910 - rev. 1912 and 1923), Violin Sonata (1914 - rev. 1921), String Quartet no.1 - _Kreutzer Sonata_ (1923), String Quartet no.2 - _Listy důvěrné_ [Intimate Letters] (1928), _Mládi_ [Youth] for wind sextet (1924), Concertino for piano and chamber ensemble (1925) and _Vzdor_ [Defiance] - capriccio for piano left-hand and chamber ensemble (1926):

















Six Bagatelles for String Quartet op.9 (1911-13), Three Pieces for String Quartet [Text to piece no. 2 by A. von Webern] WoO (1913), Three Little Pieces for Cello & Piano op.11 (1914), Cello Sonata WoO (1914 inc.), Five Pieces for Orchestra WoO (1913), Three Orchestral Songs [Texts: A. von Webern/S. George/A. von Webern] WoO (1913-14), Five Pieces for Orchestra op.10 (1911-13), Four Songs for voice and piano [Texts: Anon./Li-Tai-Po/A. Strindberg/J. W. von Goethe] op.12 (1915-17), Four Songs for voice and orchestra [Texts: K. Kraus/Wang-Seng-Yu/Li-Tai-Po/G. Trakl] op.13 (1914-18), Six Songs for voice, clarinet, bass clarinet, violin and cello [Texts: G. Trakl] op.14 (1917-21) and Five Sacred Songs for voice, flute, clarinet, bass clarinet, trumpet, harp, violin and viola [Text to song no. 2 from 'The Youth's Magic Horn'] op.15 (1917-22):

Performers: Berlin PO/Boulez, Emsemble Intercontemporain/Boulez, Emerson String Quartet, Clemens Hagen (vc), Oleg Maisenberg (p), Eric Schneider (p), Christiane Oelze (sop.), Françoise Pollet (sop.) and Mary Ann McCormick (mezzo.).


----------



## Pugg

​
*Schumann:*Piano Concerto in A minor, Op. 54
Introduction & Allegro appassionato in G major, Op. 92
Introduction and Allegro Op. 134
Kinderszenen, Op. 15: Traümerei

*Jan Lisiecki* (piano)
Orchestra dell'Accademia Nazionale di Santa Cecilia, Antonio Pappano


----------



## Badinerie

Cant get past the "B" Section of my lp shelves. Bizet now. Symphony in C 'Beechers' with the French National Radio Orchestra.


----------



## Andolink

*G.F. Handel*: _Saul_









*Elliott Carter*: _Triple Duo_







(Thanks to Mahlerian)


----------



## Pugg

​
*Beethoven*:_Der glorreiche Augenblick Op. 136_
Boys of Westminster Under School Senior Choir

_Fantasia for Piano, Chorus and Orchestra in C minor, Op. 80_

Marta Fontannais-Simmons (mezzo-soprano), Julian Davies (tenor) & Leon McCawley (piano)

Claire Rutter (soprano), Matilde Wallevik (mezzo-soprano), Peter Hoare (tenor) & Stephen Gadd (baritone)

City of London Choir & Royal Philharmonic Orchestra, Hilary Davan Wetton


----------



## hpowders

Shostakovich Symphony No. 4
Staatsorchester Rheinische Philharmonie
Philharmonisches Staatsorchester Mainz
Daniel Raiskin, conductor

All Shostakovich, all the time at my house for the past month.

What kind of performance do we get from the combined forces of two regional German orchestras in this difficult music? Simply the best I've ever heard. Daniel Raiskin is a magician.

An astonishingly fine performance that I can't seem to get enough of.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Badinerie said:


> Berlioz in glorious mono. Harold in Italy....lucky bloody Harold!


That cover brought back memories. I used to have that LP, though actually I now prefer Davis's later recording with Nobuko Imai.


----------



## Andolink

*J.S. Bach*: _Sonata for Violin and Harpsichord No. 2 in A major BWV 1015_

Chiara Banchini, violin
Jörg-Andreas Bötticher, harpsichord


----------



## bejart

Antonio Vivaldi (1678-1741): Oboe Concerto in F Major, RV 457

Pier Giorgio Morandi conducting the Failoni Chamber Orchestra of Budapest -- Stefan Schilli, oboe


----------



## Pugg

​*Bach; Easter oratorio.* et al
*Elly Ameling/ Watts/ Kern/Krayse.
Karl Munchinger *


----------



## joen_cph

*Langgaard*: _Piano works, including Sonata 3, The Fire Chambers, Flower Vignettes etc._ / *Peter Froundjian*, Danacord cd

Overall, a much more idyllic and less contrastful programme than the *Rosalyn Bevan*,* Bengt Johnsson* and *Teddy Teirup *CDs and their samples of the piano works. It would be nice with a more systematic series of the roughly piano 50 works, but DaCapo´s releases might become such an undertaking, in the long run.


----------



## Pugg

​*Purcell; Dido and Aeneas *
_Troyanos/ Palmer/ Stilwell._
Raymond Leppard conducting


----------



## D Smith

Biber: Rosary Sonatas. Andrew Manze and Richard Egarr. Intimate and magical. I love how the different violin tunings reflect the journey. Recommended.


----------



## Orfeo

*From the Evolving Soviet Thaw, Towards Glasnost, and Beyond*

*Boris Tchaikovsky*
Second Symphony (1967).***
Piano Quintet (1962).****
Partita for Cello and Chamber Ensemble (1966).*****
-The USSR Radio & Television Large Symphony Orchestra/Vladimir Fedoseyev.***
-The Prokofiev Quartet (with Tchaikovsky at the piano).****
-B. Tchaikovsky (harpsichord), A. Dedyukhin (piano), Khovov (electric guitar).*****
-Malichko & Godin (percussion).*****
*
Georgi Dmitriev*
Third Symphony "Misterioso" (1989).***
Violin Concerto (1981).****
-The Russian State Symphony Orchestra/Pavel Kogan.***
-Oleg Kagan, violin.****
-The Moscow Philharmonic Orchestra/Fedor Glushchenko.****

*Andrei Eshpai*
Symphony no. VIII (2000).***
String Quartet (1991).****
-The Moscow State Conservatoire Symphony/L. Nikolayev.***
-The Glinka State String Quartet.****

*Edison Denisov*
Symphony (1987).
-The USSR Ministry of Culture Symphony/Gennady Rozhdestvensky.
*
Valentin Silvestrov*
Fifth Symphony (1982).
-The Kiev Conservatoire Symphony Orchestra/Roman Kofman.

*Alemdar Karamanov*
Twentieth Symphony "Blessed are the Dead" (1977).
-The USSR Radio & Television Large Symphony Orchestra/Vladimir Fedoseyev.


----------



## Vasks

_LP spinning for the next couple of days_

*Delius - Fantasy-Overture: Over the Hills & Far Away (Beecham/Seraphim)
Vaughn Williams - Symphony #4 (Boult/Angel)*


----------



## elgar's ghost

Penultimate instalment of Webern before I go out in an hour or so plus chamber works by Zoltán Kodaly for when I get back later.

Five Canons for high soprano, clarinet and bass clarinet [Texts: Latin except for no.2 from 'The Youth's Magic Horn'] op.16 (1923-24), Three Traditional Rhymes for voice, violin, viola, clarinet and bass clarinet [Texts: trad.] op.17 (1924-25), Thee Songs for voice, E-flat clarinet and guitar [Texts: trad./from 'The Youth's Magic Horn'/Latin] op.18 (1925), Two Songs for mixed choir, celesta, guitar, violin, clarinet and bass clarinet [Texts: J.W. von Goethe] op.19 (1926), _Kinderstück_ [Children's Piece] for piano WoO (1924), Piano Piece WoO (1925), Movement for String Trio op. post. (1925), String Trio op.20 (1926-27) and Symphony op.21 (1928):

Performers: Berlin PO/Boulez, Ensemble Intercontemporain/Boulez, BBC Singers, Christiane Oelze (sop.) and members of the Emerson Quartet.










Prelude & Fugue in E-flat minor from Book I of _Das Wohltemperierte Klavier_ by J.S. Bach BWV853 - transcribed for cello and piano by Kodaly (by 1722 - transcr. 1950), Sonatina for Cello & Piano (by 1922), Adagio for Cello & Piano (1905), Capriccio for Solo Cello (1915), Hungarian Rondo for Cello & Piano (1917), Duo for Violin & Cello op.7 (1914), Three Choral Preludes for cello and piano [based on organ settings originally attributed to J.S. Bach] (arr. 1924), Sonata for Solo Cello op.8 (1915) and Sonata for Cello & Piano op.4 (1909-10):


----------



## Pugg

*Mahler; Symphony 9*
New York Philharmonic : _Leonard Bernstein _


----------



## Blancrocher

Bartok: String Quartets (Alban Berg Quartet)


----------



## gHeadphone

Superb Jackie DuPre playing powerful Elgar


----------



## Humboldt

Today some Richter, his recordings of Rachmaninov piano concerto 2 and Liszt which has always increased my admiration for him.









And then I enjoy Sibelius violin concerto and Triple Concerto Beethoven from this Box. A very fine and interesting box, especially the Mozart recordings with his son Igor, a great violinist as well.


----------



## Mahlerian

Schmidt: Symphony No. 3 in A, Chaconne in D minor
Malmö Symphony Orchestra, cond. Sinaisky









The Schmidt Third, dating from the 1920s, lacks the Brucknerian grandeur of the Second and the inward lament of the Fourth, on top of which it's very thickly carpeted with inner parts without much melodic or motivic interest. It's not a bad work, certainly, but not as immediately striking as its neighbors. The Chaconne makes for a good filler, certainly better than the bland "Fuga Solemnis" used with the Second.


----------



## Muse Wanderer

Haydn Complete Symphonies - Dorati & Philarmonia Hungarica

After listening to his first 29 symphonies two years ago, Haydn was put on the back burner until this week. 
Here I am continuing my Haydn symphony journey starting with his 30th.

30th 'Alleluja' - The first Allegro movement is remarkable especially its energetic 2nd theme. The flute is magical in the Andante especially in the middle part where it takes off on its own for a brief period. Final minuet has a lovely trio.

31st 'Horn Blower' - so many horns! Nice symphony where the horns take centre stage especially in the opening movement where the posthorn call theme is repeated several times. Haydn balances the horns with other mild mannered wood winds like the oboe and flute with good effect. The strings are not overwhelmed by the brass in this recording even in the welcoming pizzicato laden second movement. It finishes off with a nice set of seven variations, with each variation being represented by different instruments and ending with a dynamic horn presto!

32nd - There is a theme within the opening movement that reminds me of Mozart but I can't just place it. The minuet trio is shy and slow. Haydn trios nicely contrast to the rest of the minuets as in this case. The adagio is serenely paced whilst the finale rapidly finishes off with a 4 note motif laden movement reminiscent of Beethoven but Haydnesque in character.

33rd - As always for me, Haydn's short development in the opening movement is the key to enjoying this symphony. The adagio is very slow, sombre in character in need of more contrast and dyanamics. The final movement is well paced and enjoyable.

The 32nd and 33rd are fine to listen to but they are unremarkable. The contrast to the next one in the list is quite dramatic. Unsurprisingly it turns out that the 32nd and 33rd are much earlier works.

34th - Oh that opening adagio in D minor is a beauty. What would have Haydn conjured if he lived in the Romantic period with his minor key works? But then we have to take his works as they are, within their own time, including this Sonata da Chiesa piece. Haydn takes a faster pace for the rest of the work.
The first movement reminds me of the 22nd 'Philosopher' another notable minor work I like.
This 24th symphony really needs a name though .... I propose 'Contemplation'


----------



## deprofundis

I just bought* Ars subtilior - Dawn of renaissance*, the cd featured 3 part 1-7 arts subtilior, than england of XV tracks 8-9 than franco--flemish polyphony 10-15.Great cd heck how can you go wrong whit harmonia mundi.Im still waiting for codex chantilly on music d'abord and solage & Machaut for more Solage i guess.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

An excellent live performance of Rossini's *Semiramide* that runs almost an hour longer than the famous Sutherland recording. Time were different back then, and Bonynge, in preparing his edition for his wife, not only made plenty of cuts, but altered much of Semiramide's vocal line to show off Sutherland's fabulous coloratura and stunning top notes, and, with that voice at his disposal, I suppose you can hardly blame him.

Alex Penda doesn't have Sutherland's beauty of voice, nor her facility in florid music, but she has a powerful presence, and creates a much more positive character. She gets round the notes by using slight aspiration, something you would never hear from Joanie, but at least she does get round them. I liked her performance a lot.

Marianna Pizzolato is a good Arsace, though she doesn't erase memories of Marilyn Horne in one of her best recorded roles, but the rest of the cast, John Osborn as Idreno and Lorenzo Regazzo as Assur, are rather better than their Decca counterparts. Antonino Fogliani has a better grasp of the dramatic structure than Bonynge, but then he is conducting the score complete.

Definitely worth hearing, even by those indelibly attached to the Sutherland recording.


----------



## jim prideaux

Mendelssohn-3rd and 4th Symphonies performed by Blomstedt and the SFSO........

the more I have listened to this recording the more I become convinced I have 'missed out' having not paid greater attention to this particular composer!


----------



## Arsakes

*F.J.Haydn*'s symphonies no. 39, 40, 43 'Merkur', 44 'Trauer' and 45 'Abschieds'

and for the first time
*Ippolitov Ivanov*'s Symphony in E minor Op.46

which was like Korsakov, Tchaikovsky and even Verdi works. Overal very enjoyable 8.5/10


----------



## drnlaw

Mahler, Symphony No. 10 in F-Sharp Minor (Wheeler, 1966 Version), Olson, Polish National Radio Symphony Orchestra (Naxos)


----------



## Mahlerian

drnlaw said:


> Mahler, Symphony No. 10 in F-Sharp *Major* (Wheeler, 1966 Version), Olson, Polish National Radio Symphony Orchestra (Naxos)


Fixed that for you.


----------



## drnlaw

Mahlerian said:


> Fixed that for you.


Ah, thank you.

By the way, would it be improper board etiquette for me to ask you what you think of (if you're familiar with it) the old Ormandy/Columbia performance of the Mahler 10, which I still consider to be the best (in performance, not sound, obviously) recording of it to date? (Although I have not heard the most recent several recordings).


----------



## joen_cph

*Bach*: _4 Concertos for piano _/*Gavrilov, Marriner, AcStM* /emi

Very fine ... Gavrilov also did a superb recording of the_ 6 French Suites_ for emi.


----------



## Mahlerian

drnlaw said:


> Ah, thank you.
> 
> By the way, would it be improper board etiquette for me to ask you what you think of (if you're familiar with it) the old Ormandy/Columbia performance of the Mahler 10, which I still consider to be the best (in performance, not sound, obviously) recording of it to date? (Although I have not heard the most recent several recordings).


I'm not actually familiar with the old Ormandy recording, sorry. Of recent recordings, I could recommend Harding's, which I much prefer to the popular Rattle version.


----------



## tortkis

Guillaume Dufay (c.1397-1474): O gemma lux - Huelgas-Ensemble / Paul Van Nevel (harmonia mundi)


----------



## ShropshireMoose

Sullivan: Overture "Di Ballo2
Tchaikovsky: Tatiana's Letter Scene from "Eugene Onegin" - Joan Hammond 
Dvorak: Slavonic Dance in E Minor, Op.72 No.2
Chabrier: Fete Polonaise from "Le Roi Malgre Lui"
Tchaikovsky arr. Schmid: Andante Cantabile from String Quartet No.1 in D, Op.11
Litolff: Scherzo from Concerto Symphonique No.4, Op.102 - Shura Cherkassky
Elgar: Pomp and Circumstance March No.1 in D, Op.39 No.1 BBC Symphony Orchestra/Sir Malcolm Sargent

Stanford: Symphony No.3 in F Minor, Op.28 "The Irish" Bournemouth Sinfonietta/Norman Del Mar

A nice LP of orchestral favourites to start the evening off, I was prompted to dig this one out having heard Ansermet's recording of the Chabrier Fete Polonaise on the radio on the drive home. All very well played (and sung in Joan Hammond's case!), I think this recording of the Litolff Scherzo by Shura Cherkassky is the lightest and most dashing that I have on record.
Stanford's "Irish" Symphony is very enjoyable, not dissimilar to Dvorak it seems to me, with a touch of the brogue thrown in! I really like it, I must investigate some of the other Stanford Symphonies, has anybody heard any of them??


----------



## joen_cph

*Bach*:_ 8 Concerto Transcriptions after Vivaldi & B. Marcello_, harpsichord versions / *Pieter Dirksen */ brilliant cd 99372/3

Together with a second CD with other concerto transcriptions played by Dirksen, one of the items I kept from a Bach Masterworks Brilliant 40CD box - you don´t see this repertoire often played on harpsichord or piano, mainly in the organ versions.

The playing is quite lively, and luckily the harpsichord is OK-sounding and not too thinly recorded. Can´t say that it is really revelatory, though - but entertaining enough, at times.


----------



## GreenMamba

Alessandro *Striggio*: Missa sopra Ecco sì beato giorno (for 40 and 60 voices)

Until recently, a lost work. If you like Tallis' Spem in Alium, this is for you,

Striggio is the father of the guy who wrote the libretto to Monteverdi's L'Orfeo.

Le Concert Spirituel
Herve Niquet, direction


----------



## ArtMusic




----------



## ShropshireMoose

Goldmark: Rustic Wedding Symphony,Op.26 Royal Philharmonic Orchestra/Sir Thomas Beecham

Ye Gods but I've enjoyed this!!!! Beecham makes the RPO play as though their life depended upon it, he clearly loved this work and my goodness, in his hands it becomes a masterpiece. The whole record is a delight from start to finish, and in the final movement, "The Dance", I felt like tripping the light fantastic with the Snoutey one, who is not averse to the occasional dance........


----------



## SiegendesLicht

Pugg said:


> *Schubert: Winterreise D911*
> 
> _Jonas Kaufmann_ (tenor), _Helmut Deutsch_ (piano)


This. Now, I admit I like Dietrich Fischer-Dieskau a little better, but this is also excellent.


----------



## Blancrocher

Takemitsu: Piano Works (Tateno)


----------



## Morimur




----------



## mmsbls

Anders Hillborg: 
King Tide
Exquisite Corpse 
Dreaming River 
11 Gates


----------



## drnlaw

Magnard's Guercoeur, Plasson, Orchestre National du Capitole de Toulouse, Behrens, Van Dam, Dinize, Lakes -- a neglected masterpiece, IMO.


----------



## Orfeo

ShropshireMoose said:


> View attachment 81649
> View attachment 81650
> 
> 
> Sullivan: Overture "Di Ballo2
> Tchaikovsky: Tatiana's Letter Scene from "Eugene Onegin" - Joan Hammond
> Dvorak: Slavonic Dance in E Minor, Op.72 No.2
> Chabrier: Fete Polonaise from "Le Roi Malgre Lui"
> Tchaikovsky arr. Schmid: Andante Cantabile from String Quartet No.1 in D, Op.11
> Litolff: Scherzo from Concerto Symphonique No.4, Op.102 - Shura Cherkassky
> Elgar: Pomp and Circumstance March No.1 in D, Op.39 No.1 BBC Symphony Orchestra/Sir Malcolm Sargent
> 
> Stanford: Symphony No.3 in F Minor, Op.28 "The Irish" Bournemouth Sinfonietta/Norman Del Mar
> 
> A nice LP of orchestral favourites to start the evening off, I was prompted to dig this one out having heard Ansermet's recording of the Chabrier Fete Polonaise on the radio on the drive home. All very well played (and sung in Joan Hammond's case!), I think this recording of the Litolff Scherzo by Shura Cherkassky is the lightest and most dashing that I have on record.
> Stanford's "Irish" Symphony is very enjoyable, not dissimilar to Dvorak it seems to me, with a touch of the brogue thrown in! I really like it, I must investigate some of the other Stanford Symphonies, *has anybody heard any of them??*


I have the Chandos set of the symphonies (very well played by Handley and the Ulster Orchestra). The symphonies themselves are quite enjoyable (my favorite being the Fifth, closely followed by the Third and then the Fourth), if perhaps too decorous and bland (or pedestrian) in the final analysis (Parry and then Elgar wrote their symphonies, but with greater inspiration, originality (or boldness/freshness), and finesse). Incidentally, I find his Irish Rhapsodies more interesting and exploring than most of the symphonies. But that said, on their own terms, they're fine works.


----------



## George O

ShropshireMoose said:


> The whole record is a delight from start to finish, and in the final movement, "The Dance", I felt like tripping the light fantastic with the Snoutey one, who is not averse to the occasional dance........
> 
> View attachment 81654


What a nice dancing couple!


----------



## George O

Missa de Barcelona (14th century):
The Barcelona Mass
Profane Music

Atrium Musicae of Madrid / Gregorio Paniagua

on Harmonia Mundi (France), from 1972

5 stars


----------



## Bruce

*Mahler/Rattle/10*



Mahlerian said:


> I'm not actually familiar with the old Ormandy recording, sorry. Of recent recordings, I could recommend Harding's, which I much prefer to the popular Rattle version.


I had heard so many good things about the Rattle recording, but when I finally bought a copy and listened to it, I was a little disappointed. I thought it was only me. Glad to hear the recommendation of the Harding recording--I'll give that a try. My current favorite is the Inbal/Frankfurt RSO recording.


----------



## George O

Bruce said:


> I had heard so many good things about the Rattle recording, but when I finally bought a copy and listened to it, I was a little disappointed. I thought it was only me. Glad to hear the recommendation of the Harding recording--I'll give that a try. My current favorite is the Inbal/Frankfurt RSO recording.


My favorite Mahler 10 is BBC National Orchestra of Wales / Mark Wigglesworth.


----------



## Manxfeeder

Morales, Missa Si Bona


----------



## pmsummer

WATER MUSIC - ROYAL FIREWORKS - CONCERTO GROSSI OP.3
*George Frideric Handel*
Linde Consort
Hans-Martin Linde - director

_Virgin Veritas_


----------



## pmsummer

George O said:


> Missa de Barcelona (14th century):
> The Barcelona Mass
> Profane Music
> 
> Atrium Musicae of Madrid / Gregorio Paniagua
> 
> on Harmonia Mundi (France), from 1972
> 
> 5 stars


Oooooo. Ooooooo.


----------



## Wood

Saint-Saens: Henry VIII










Philippe Rouillon
Michele Command
Gerard Serkoyan


----------



## ArtMusic




----------



## MrTortoise

Moritz Moszkowski (1854-1925)
Piano Concerto in E, Op. 59

Ignacy Jan Paderewski (1860-1941)
Piano Concerto in a-minor, Op. 17

Piers Lane, piano
BBC Scottish Symphony Orchestra
Jerzy Maksymiuk, cond.


----------



## deprofundis

This was a buzy day i did a podcast whit friend on lots of thing including ancient classical, than i want to drink a big beer '' fin du monde'' at a friend virginie i gave her one of my numerous tarot deck since it was her birthday, since it was on my way returning back from the record store i pick up a double cd of *Hovhaness *conducted by gerard Schwartz, i would like to thank TC menber for hooking me whit Hovhaness modern classical since i was in a phase of retro classical and i did aint't know where to look, Hovhaness remind me of Holst , for many reason it's delicate melody why ferocious aftertaste.


----------



## Bruce

*Szym/Tchai/Pape*

Starting off a Friday evening with

*Szymanowski *- Piano Sonata No. 3 - Daniel Graham (piano)

*Andy Pape* - An Amerikaner in Danmark - Henrik Vagn Christensen/Odense SO - Interesting take on some of Gershwin's tunes.

*Tchaikovsky *- Symphony No. 5 in E minor, Op. 64 - Mravinsky/Leningrad PO


----------



## Pugg

*Mercadante; Flute concertos.*
James Galway
I Solisti Veneti


----------



## Pugg

joen_cph said:


> View attachment 81648
> 
> 
> *Bach*: _4 Concertos for piano _/*Gavrilov, Marriner, AcStM* /emi
> 
> Very fine ... Gavrilov also did a superb recording of the_ 6 French Suites_ for emi.


I second this completely :tiphat:


----------



## Pugg

Wood said:


> Saint-Saens: Henry VIII
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Philippe Rouillon
> Michele Command
> Gerard Serkoyan


I saw that one off our other members also bought this, but is it worth hearing , watching?


----------



## Pugg

*Berlioz; Symphony Fantastiquie*

Paul Paray conducting


----------



## KenOC

Pugg said:


> *Berlioz; Symphony Fantastiquie*
> 
> Paul Paray conducting


My absolute all-time favorite of this work. No others need apply.


----------



## Iean

Beethoven on a very hot Saturday afternoon:angel:


----------



## Chordalrock

Messiaen: Messe de la Pentecote, Livre d'Orgue (Ericsson)

Creepy music like this is perfect on the organ, the timbres and tone colors augment the mood. I especially like the registers that Ericsson uses.


----------



## Haydn man

This weeks SS 
This set seems very consistent to me Gunter Wand appears very much at home with Bruckner


----------



## Pugg

No;2

Don't wanna shine on your parade Haydn man I had this in the planning to :tiphat:


----------



## Bruce

*4tets 4 a late night*

Later that same evening. . .

*Schubert *- String Quartet No. 13 in A minor, D.804 - Tokyo String Quartet

*Borodin *- String Quartet No. 2 in D - Emerson Quartet

*Mendelssohn *- String Quartet No. 6 in F minor, Op. 80 - Mandelring Quartet


----------



## ArtMusic




----------



## Pugg

​
*Louis-Ferdinand Hérold*: Piano Concertos Nos. 2, 3 & 4

Jean-Frédéric Neuburger (piano)

Sinfonia Varsovia, Hervé Niquet


----------



## opus55

Mendelssohn -
Violin Concerto in E minor, Op.64 performed by Jascha Heifetz / Boston Symphony Orchestra / Charles Munch. Then listening to String Quartet in Eb, Op.12 performed by Henschel Quartet.


----------



## KenOC

Sibelius Symphony No. 2, Jarvi with the Gothenburgers. On the radio.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Rossini: Otello*

*José Carreras* (Otello), Nucci Condò (Emilia), Salvatore Fisichella (Rodrigo), *Frederica von Stade* (Desdemona), Gianfranco Pastine (Iago), Keith Lewis (Lucio), Samuel Ramey (Elmiro)

Philharmonia Orchestra, Jesús López-Cobos:tiphat:


----------



## ShropshireMoose

Mendelssohn: Piano Trio No.1 in D Minor, Op.49 Alfred Cortot/Jacques Thibaud/Pablo Casals
Franck: Piano Quintet in F Minor Alfred Cortot/International String Quartet

Two great chamber music recordings, brimming with passionate intensity that belie their age (1927 they were made), music making of the very highest order, a prerequisite with such masterpieces as these.


----------



## DeepR

I can't stop listening to this:


----------



## Wood

Pugg said:


> I saw that one off our other members also bought this, but is it worth hearing , watching?


Yes, I would certainly say it is worth watching, particularly for the performances of Command and Rouillon. The staging is very good, though not specifically Tudor. The characterisation of Henry was convincing. I liked how the plot provided just a snapshot of Henry's reign, in fact, there was not a great deal of drama or plot twists, until the final tableau which provided a strong climax.

It took a few hours to set up this region one DVD for viewing, and the sound I was able to reproduce was compromised, but it was worth the effort.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

George O said:


> My favorite Mahler 10 is BBC National Orchestra of Wales / Mark Wigglesworth.


I have this version too, and it's really excellent. Don't anyone be put off that it was a free covermount CD with BBC Music Magazine.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

An all Schumann programme, including a rarity, the _Andante and Variations_ for two pianos, two cellos and horn.

These are live performances and the recording quality is not great. There also the occasional fluffs, but, for such wonderful, spontaneous music making, they are entirely forgivable.

A fantastic disc.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Shostakovich:	*_Piano Concerto No. 2_ in F major, Op. 102
Dmitri Shostakovich Jr (piano)
Maxim Shostakovich

_Chamber Symphony No. 5 for Strings in A flat major, Op. 118a (orch.Barshai)
_
Yuli Turovsky


----------



## Badinerie

Renee Fleming old Stylee....


----------



## Pugg

Badinerie said:


> Renee Fleming old Stylee....


What's not to like :tiphat:


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Badinerie said:


> Renee Fleming old Stylee....


I really like about 70% of this recital. The Italian items don't really come off for me, and the aria from *Mireille* doesn't sparkle the way it does when Sutherland sings it, but the rest is fantastic, and I love the fact she tackles quite a bit of rare repertoire.


----------



## Badinerie

Just been looking through the cd racks to change the albums on my Tablet and ended up playing this on the HiFi. Marvelous ! Just repeated Tsveti moi about three times...
Visse D'arte always puts a big smile on my face.


----------



## Pugg

I am following Badinerie







*Renée Fleming: The Beautiful Voice* :tiphat:


----------



## hombre777

Alfred Schnittke - Requiem ( from the movie "Der Müde Tod" Fritz Lang. 1921 )


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Time to brighten up a dull Saturday afternoon. I've always enjoyed Plasson's versions of the Offenbach operettas, and this recording of *Orphee aux Enfers* is no exception. Mady Mesple is a delectable Eurydice, with Michel Senechal excellent as Orphee, and what a joy to hear French singers singing clear and comprehensible French.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Conclusion of Weben today, plus orchestral works by Kodály and Goehr.

Quartet for violin, clarinet, tenor saxophone and piano op.22 (1930), Concerto for flute, clarinet. horn, trumpet, trombone, violin, viola and piano op.24 (1934), Orchestration of two German Dances by Schubert D820 (1931), Orchestration of _Fuga (Ricercata) a 6 voci_ from _The Musical Offering_ by J.S. Bach (1934-35), Three Songs from _Viae inviae]_ for voice and piano [Texts: H. Jone] op.23 (1934), Three Songs for voice and piano [Texts: H. Jone] op.25 (1934-35), _Das Augenlicht_ [The Eyes' Radiance - text: H. Jone] for mixed chorus and orchestra op.26 (1934-35), Cantata no.1 for soprano solo, mixed chorus and orchestra [Text: H. Jone] op.29 (1938-39), Variations for Piano op.27 (1935-36), String Quartet op.28 (1937-38), Variations for Orchestra op.30 (1940) and Cantata no.2 for soprano solo, bass solo, mixed chorus and orchestra op.31 [Text: H. Jone] (1941-43):

Performers: Berlin PO/Boulez, BBC Singers, Christiane Oelze (sop.), Gerald Finlay (b), Pierre-Laurant Aimard (p), Ensemble Intercontemporain/Boulez, Eric Schneider (p), Emerson String Quartet and Krystian Zimerman (p).










Suite from the opera _Háry János_ (1926), _Dances of Galánta_ (1933), Variations on a Hungarian folk song - _Fölszállott a páva_ [The Peacock] (1939), _Dances of Marosszék_ (1930), _Theatre Overture_ [originally intended to be a prelude to _Háry János_] (by 1927), Concerto for Orchestra (1939-40), _Summer Evening_ (1906 - rev. 1929) and Symphony in C (1930s-1960):










_Metamorphosis/Dance_ Op.36 (1974), _Romanza_ for cello and orchestra Op. 24 (1968), _...a musical offering (J.S.B. 1985)..._ [to commemorate the Bach tercentenary - the work is derived from the plainsong _Alleluia_, not Bach's own material] op.46 (1985), _Behold the Sun_ - concert aria for soprano and thirteen players from the opera of the same name [Text: A. Goehr/J. McGrath Op.44a (1981), Lyric Pieces for seven players op.35 (1974) and _Sinfonia_ for orchestra op.42 (1980):


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Bruckner, Symphony No. 2*

I see this has been repackaged more colorfully. I prefer the old white boxes. They were so understated.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

My favorite Vivaldi


----------



## Pugg

​*Ballet Gala: Richard Bonynge.*
_Invitation to dance/ Les Sylphides et al.
_


----------



## Blancrocher

Shostakovich: String Quartets 1-4 (Fitzwilliam)


----------



## Vasks

_More LPs_

*Weber - Overture to "Der Freischutz" (Karajan/DGG)
Mendelssohn - String Octet, Op. 20 (Cleveland & Tokyo/RCA)
Wagner - Entry of the Gods into Valhalla from "Das Rheingold" (Steinberg/Command)*


----------



## Pugg

*Rachmaninov: All-Night Vigil
*
Phoenix Chorale & Kansas City Chorale, Charles Bruffy



> Gramophone Magazine
> 
> May 2015
> 
> "The combined 56 voices are beautifully balanced balanced...Intonation is spot-on throughout this taxing work and there are no audible edits...In addition to coaxing an ultra-smooth blend to the choral sound Bruffy has also...rubbed off some of the crispness of articulation...[Scozzafava's] alto osolo sounds like the genuine article."


----------



## Andolink

*G.F. Handel*: _Rodelinda_


----------



## MrTortoise

Johann Sebastian Bach

Cantata No. 184, Erwünschtes Freudenlicht
Cantata No. 105, Herr, gehe nicht ins Gericht
Cantata No. 148, Bringet dem Herrn Ehre seines Namens
Cantata No. 136, Erforsche mich, Gott, und erfahre mein Herz

Lisa Larsson, soprano; Elisabeth von Magnus, alto; Bogna Bartosz, alto; Gerd Türk, tenor; Klaus Mertens, bass
Amsterdam Baroque Orchestra
Ton Koopman, cond.


----------



## jim prideaux

Wand and the Kolner RSO performing Bruckner's 2nd Symphony.....

first ever listen to this work and inspired by 'Saturday Symphony'.....only my perspective I know but I appreciate Wand's conducting of Bruckner partially because he seems to see Bruckner as part of a continuum that includes Schubert and other earlier composers and does not seem to overplay this whole 'storming the heavens' stuff!


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Debussy, Nocturnes*

To my ears, Barenboim nails this, and the engineered sound has the right amount of presence. This is how I think Nocturnes should sound, especially the Sirenes; they sound less like a women's chorus and more like wind whistling through rocks.


----------



## starthrower

Finnish composer Uuno Klami 1900-1961
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Uuno_Klami


----------



## Pugg

​
*Rossini: Elisabetta regina d'Inghilterra*

_Jennifer Larmore_ (Elisabetta), Bruce Ford (Leicester), Majella Cullagh (Matilde), Maneula Custer (Enrico), Antoninio Siragusa (Norfolk), Colin Lee (Guglielmo)

London Philharmonic Orchestra, Giuliano Carella



> Rossini wrote Elizabeth, Queen of England for the star-studded San Carlo Opera in Naples in 1815. The plot is a verse reduction of a halfremembered drama by an Italian advocate out of an entertaining but historically implausible English romance. Larmore makes a formidable Elizabeth; beautifully sung, her performance has presence, character, and a real sense of ingrained authority. The lovely cantabile duet for Elizabeth and Matilde at the start of Act 2 is sung to perfection by Caballé and Masterson on Philips' rival set but there's a greater depth of emotion, a grainier, gutsier feel to Larmore's performance with Majella Cullagh's equally characterful, if not at every point inch-perfect, Matilde. There's little to choose between Bruce Ford's Leicester and Carreras's for Philips - Carreras perhaps wins on points with a certain added youthful allure - but Opera Rara's Antonio Siragusa is a more compelling Norfolk than Ugo Benelli, who sings splendidly but without much menace.
> Siragusa is very fine. With such strong casting, it goes without saying that the great confrontations in the opera - Elizabeth and Norfolk, Leicester and Norfolk, and so on - all come vividly to life. The Opera Rara performance has a lovely rich, dark feel to it. This is partly to do with Carella's conducting and the London Philharmonic's playing; partly to do with the fact that orchestration is clearly different in places.
> For first-time buyers, this is the set to go for." Gramophone Classical Music Guide, 2010
> 
> "Marvellous ensembles beautifully performed on Opera Rara by a strong cast led by Jennifer Larmore" Penguin Guide


----------



## Pugg

Manxfeeder said:


> *Debussy, Nocturnes*
> 
> To my ears, Barenboim nails this, and the engineered sound has the right amount of presence. This is how I think Nocturnes should sound, especially the Sirenes; they sound less like a women's chorus and more like wind whistling through rocks.


Not only your ears :tiphat:


----------



## George O

Joaquin des Prez (c. 1450/1455-1521)

Missa Pange Lingua
Motets

The Boston Camerata / Joel Cohen

details:
http://www.medieval.org/emfaq/cds/hmu5119.htm

on Harmonia Mundi (France), from 1982

5 stars


----------



## Mahlerian

Saturday Symphony:
Bruckner: Symphony No. 2 in C minor
Hamburg Philharmonic Orchestra, cond. Young


----------



## joen_cph

*Pelle Gudmundsen-Holmgreen*: "_Plateaux_" for piano & orchestra; _"For Piano"_ / Dacapo

http://www.musicweb-international.com/classrev/2009/Apr09/GUDMUNDSEN-HOLMGREEN_6220533_6220548.htm









*Pelle Gudmundsen-Holmgreen*:"_Symphony - Antiphony"_ f.Orchestra / Dacapo

https://books.google.dk/books?id=Cw...epage&q=gudmundsen holmgreen symphony&f=false


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Du Pre's famous recording of the Elgar Concerto with Barbirolli is issued here with a no less recommendable performance of the Dvorak with her husband, Daniel Barenboim, recorded just a few months before the onset of the terrible illness which curtailed her career.

Du Pre's white hot intensity is brilliantly caught in both recordings, as is her wonderful rapport with both conductors.


----------



## MrTortoise

For Saturday Symphony

Anton Bruckner

Symphony No. 2 in c-minor

Bavarian Radio Symphony Orchestra
Eugen Jochum, cond.


----------



## Fugue Meister

This is post #626 so I guess it's time to put on Mozart's requiem K. 626.. This takes away the hell of deciding what to listen to, the decision is clear.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Victoria, Missa Ave Regina*


----------



## MrTortoise

Fugue Meister said:


> This is post #626 so I guess it's time to put on Mozart's requiem K. 626.. This takes away the hell of deciding what to listen to, the decision is clear.


There ain't nothin' in K237. But you ain't got no business listenin' to that anyway, so don't listen. You understand?


----------



## Jos

Somei Satoh
Anne Akiko Meyers, violin
Tokyo symphony orchestra.

Via YT, I simply did a search for 20th/21th century violinconcertos and found some true gems. This is one of them.
Probably not released on vinyl, so I might have to reconsider my policy of vinyl only.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

It was me practicing...


----------



## Badinerie

For my money the best Naxos disc ever, Of course I havnt heard them all, but I would still take a punt! Its a no Breiner...


----------



## Jos

^^
And a lefty guitarist on the cover !!


----------



## pmsummer

SACRED MUSIC FROM NOTRE-DAME CATHEDRAL
*Leonin* (1163-1190)
*Perotin* (1180-1225)
Tonus Peregrinus
Antony Pitts - director

_Naxos_


----------



## drnlaw

SUK, Mass in B-Flat Major -- no performance or recording details; this is something I recorded off the air a few years back. Short and pleasant, with the occasional spark of genius. Nothing that will ever replace the more familiar masses and requiems, but worth an occasional listen, IMO. At the time I recorded it, the announcer mentioned that to her knowledge, there was no commercial recording of the work available, but I see that Naxos has now made available a Czech recording on the ArcoDiva label.


----------



## MrTortoise

Ladislav Vycpálek

Six works by this Czech composer who found their way into my 'To listen' Spotify list. Vycpálek's style is reminiscent of Martinuu, and I gather from the selections that he was particularly strong at vocal writing. It looks like the only other readily accessible work of Vycpálek is his Czech Requiem, and now that has wandered into 'To listen'.


----------



## Wood

SUK: Praha, A Summer Tale
MOZART: Piano Concertos 1-27 (Han, Phil O, Freeman)


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Recorded live from the Royal Festival Hall in October 1999, this performance takes a little while to settle down, but, as so often in live performances the effect is cumulative, and the audience give it a huge ovation at the end.

I've been told I got the wrong Abbado 3rd and should have gone for the one with Vienna Phil and Jessye Norman, but, not knowing it, this one seems pretty good to me.


----------



## tortkis

Tomás Luis de Victoria (c.1548-1611): Officium Defunctorum - Collegium Vocale Gent / Philippe Herreweghe (PHI)








Officium Defunctorum 1605
Motets: Domine Iesu Christe a6; Domine, non sum dignus a4; Salve Regina a6; Vadam et circuibo civitatem a6


----------



## George O

Leos Janacek (1854-1928)

Piano Works

Rudolf Firkusny, piano
Members of the Bavarian Radio Symphony Orchestra / Rafael Kubelik

2-LP set on Deutsche Grammophon (Germany), from 1982
previously released in 1972

details:
https://www.discogs.com/Rudolf-Firkušný-With-Rafael-Kubelik-Conducting-Members-Of-The-Bavarian-Radio-Symphony-Orchestra-Le/master/774822


----------



## MrTortoise

Ludwig van Beethoven

Piano Sonata No. 23 in f-minor, Op. 57 'Appassionata'
Piano Sonata No. 22 in F, Op. 54
Piano Sonata No. 26 in E-flat, Op. 81a 'Les Adieux'
Piano Sonata No. 16 in G, Op. 31 No. 1

Alfred Brendel, piano


----------



## Casebearer

Gounod's Faust (Grosser Querschnitt). Directed by Georges Pretres. Sung by Mirella Freni (Margarethe), Placido Domingo (Faust), Nicolai Ghiaurov (Mephisto), Thomas Allen (Valentin)









Some parts of it are mildly enjoyable or even nice, but most of it my wife and I associate with the worst classical music can bring you. Exalted, superficial, over the top, looking for effects etc. Especially when Mirella Freni opens her mouth my wife and I want to crawl under the carpet. Some of the male voices are nice.

Well, we've at least tried but we're not inclined to give Gounod a second chance.


----------



## D Smith

For Saturday Symphony: Bruckner Symphony No. 2. Wand/Cologne. Wand seems to have a real understanding of Bruckner and this performance is engaging and insightful.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Orchestral works by Schnittke tonight.

Symphony no.0 (1957), Violin Concerto no.1 (1957 - rev. 1963), Violin Concerto no.2 (1966), Concerto for Oboe, Harp & String Orchestra (1971), Symphony no.1 (1969-74), Concerto Grosso No.1 for Two Violins, Prepared Piano, Harpsichord and Strings (1977), _In Memoriam..._ - orchestral version of the Piano Quintet (1972-76 - arr. 1977-78) and Concerto for Piano & Strings (1979):


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Beethoven C# minor quartet*

Busch Quartet.


----------



## MrTortoise

Ludwig van Beethoven

Piano Sonata No. 28 in A, Op. 101
Piano Sonata No. 29 in B-flat, Op. 106 'Hammerklavier'

Maurizio Polinni, piano

Now that's a great Hammerklavier, hats off!


----------



## Mahlerian

Ockeghem: Missa Prolationum, Motets
Hilliard Ensemble









Carter: String Quartet No. 1, String Quartet No. 5
Pacifica Quartet


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Debussy, Piano Music*

This is a Barnes and Noble purchase. Amazon is nice, but there's nothing like a nice visit to a bookstore with my wife, sipping coffee and reading, and then bringing home something which will trigger that memory.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Schumann, Symphony No. 2*

To quote Tom Service, "Not just lush and plush, Karajan's never-ending musical lines delve into the complexities of Schumann's world."


----------



## Blancrocher

Marcelle Meyer playing Scarlatti sonatas and Bach's Inventions.


----------



## Becca

drnlaw said:


> Ah, thank you.
> 
> By the way, would it be improper board etiquette for me to ask you what you think of (if you're familiar with it) the old Ormandy/Columbia performance of the Mahler 10, which I still consider to be the best (in performance, not sound, obviously) recording of it to date? (Although I have not heard the most recent several recordings).


The Ormandy recording was of the unpublished first completed performing edition by Deryck Cooke from the early 1960s. Cooke made two subsequent revisions to the work with the second having the most significant changes as he had only just been given full access to Mahler's sketches after Alma Mahler's death, and so would have been closer to Mahler's intentions.


----------



## ShropshireMoose

Vaughan Williams: The Lark Ascending Rafael Druian
Sibelius: Romance in C, Op.42
Francaix: Serenade for Small Orchestra
Delius arr. Beecham: Serenade from "Hassan" Rafael Druian/Martha Dalton
Warlock: Serenade for Strings The Cleveland Sinfonietta/Louis Lane

One of the most delightful records in my collection. Just right for a relaxing end to what's been a fairly hectic day.


----------



## MrTortoise

Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart

Piano Concerto in d-minor, K. 466

Camerata Salzburg
Mitsuko Uchida, piano/cond.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Webern, Piano Variations.*


----------



## GreenMamba

Some Hadyn Quartets


----------



## Guest

If you like Brahms and or Reger, then you'd probably like Gernsheim. Very intense playing with warm sound but more of a hall perspective than having them in the room with you.


----------



## MrTortoise

Alfred Schnittke

Cello Concerto No. 1
Klingende Buchstaben, for solo cello
Four Hymns, for cello and instrumental ensemble

Torleif Thedéen, cello
Danish National Symphony Orchestra
Leif Segerstam, cond.


----------



## science




----------



## DiesIraeCX

*Rameau*

*Jean-Philippe Rameau*: _Orchestral Suites_ (Jordi Savall)


----------



## Bruce

*Way back in time*

Traveling way back in time tonight, before there were pianos, alto saxophones, and electric guitars:

*Josquin des Prez* - Ave Maria . . . virgo serena; Stabat mater dolorosa; Benedicta es, caelorum regina; and Ave erum corpus natum all sung by the Capella Antiqua München conducted by Ruhland

*Orlando di Lassus* - Missa Bell'amfitrit' altera sung by the Prague Madrigal Choir conducted by Venhoda

*William Byrd* - The Great Service - the Chamber Chorus of Washington conducted by Paul Calloway.

And, while posting, something more modern as recommended by starthrower, :tiphat: the Sea Pictures by *Uuno Klami* - Neeme Järvi - BBC SO (on YouTube)


----------



## bejart

Carl Stamitz (1745-1801): Duo in C Major, Op.10, No.1

Vilmos Szabadi, violin -- Peter Barsony, viola


----------



## ArtMusic




----------



## Pugg

​*Mozart; piano concerto 27 *and two rondo's
Murray Perahia


----------



## tortkis

Vincenzo Galilei (c.1520-1591): The Well-tempered Lute - Žak Ozmo (hyperion)


----------



## Kevin Pearson

Listening again to Hugo Alfven's wonderful 2nd Symphony. This work is just so fascinating to me. The first movement reminds me a lot of Sibelius, the second of Beethoven (had he lived another 50 year longer maybe), the third movement of Tchaikovsky and the fourth movement of Bach. I have no idea if that was intentional but those are the distinct influences I hear in those movements.










Listening now to a fascinating recording of Ukrainian music for violin and piano that spans a hundred years. From Romantic to Modern and so a lot of variety for sure and some really wonderful moving pieces!


----------



## Pugg

*Vinyl*








*Ludwig van Beethoven* (1770-1827)
Symphonien Nr.1-9 (180g, Limited edition and numbers )

No 4 playing 
Herbert von Karajan
*8 LPs*


----------



## Aggelos

http://www.deutschegrammophon.com/en/cat/4756130
http://www.classicstoday.com/review/review-10753/
http://classicalcandor.blogspot.com/2013/01/theodorakis-zorbas-ballet-cd-review.html


----------



## opus55

Wagner: Siegfried


----------



## Pugg

​
*Beethoven:* Sonaten (Mondschein; Les Adieux; Pathetique; Appassionata)

Arthus Rubenstein


----------



## ArtMusic




----------



## Jeff W

*In which there is Bruckner and the (late) Saturday Symphony*

Good evening/morning TC from Albany! Time for this week's Saturday Symphony (even through it is now Sunday here)!









Anton Bruckner - Symphony No. 2. Simone Young conducting the Philharmoniker Hamburg.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Vianna da Motta*:Symphony À Pátria 'To the Fatherland'

Chula do Douro
Impromptus (3) on Portuguese Popular Motifs
Dona Ines de Castro - Overture
Vito

Royal Liverpool Philharmonic Orchestra, Alvaro Cassuto


----------



## Pugg

​
_Vivaldi; Trumpet concerto's_
_Håkan Hardenberger_:tiphat:


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mozart: Don Giovanni, K527*

_Dame Joan Sutherland _(Donna Anna), Elisabeth Schwarzkopf (Donna Elvira), Eberhard Wächter (Don Giovanni), Giuseppe Taddei (Leporello), Gottlob Frick (Il Commendatore), Luigi Alva (Don Ottavio), Piero Cappuccilli (Masetto), Graziella Sciutti (Zerlina), Heinrich Schmidt (harpsichord)

Philharmonia Orchestra & Chorus, _Carlo Maria Giulini_


----------



## deprofundis

Let get serieous for a moment , im lisening to Hovhaness mysterious montains very Schoenberg-esque beleive it or not i am saying and im not remotly high or anything, this is the magic of tthe music, magic= image in motion sound in motion, smokeless fire


----------



## ShropshireMoose

Rubinstein: Piano Concerto No.4 in D Minor, Op.70 Shura Cherkassky/BBC Philharmonic Orchestra/Yan Pascal Tortelier
Schumann: Carnaval, Op.9
Chopin: Nocturne in F Minor, Op.55 No.1 Shura Cherkassky

Shura Cherkassky at his incomparable best. The Rubinstein Concerto is from a concert given in the Free Trade Hall, Manchester in October, 1994. He recorded the Concerto a month later with Ashkenazy and the RPO, but good as it is, this live performance is far more exciting, he was definitely at his best before an audience. The Schumann and Chopin pieces are from a recital given at the Sofia International Festival in 1981, and are just as wonderful. Cherkassky was the ideal pianist for Carnaval, mercurial and teasing, poetic and fanciful, he brings out all of the facets of this marvellous work.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Recorded in 1979, this is the first of Muti's three commercial recordings of the *Verdi Requiem*. He was 38 at the time and this is definitely a young man's take on the work. Fiercely, operatically and thrillingly dramatic, it does however miss something of the reverential found in, say, Giulini's Philharmonia recording. Speeds are often super-fast, and it is a credit to the professional Ambrosian Chorus that they not only keep up, but execute the notes so accurately. It's not the way I'd always want to hear the Requiem, but it's certainly a vital experience.

The soloists are a very good bunch; Baltsa, mellifluous and eloquent at her mid-career best, Luchetti lyrical and plaintive (I wonder why he recorded so little), Nesterenko straightforward and firm-voiced. The most controversial of them is no doubt Renata Scotto. There is no denying that, under pressure, the voice acquires a beat, and top notes are apt to glare. But against that, one should point out an intelligent response to the text and dramatic involvement that is second to none, and much of her soft and mezza voce singing is actually quite beautiful. I, for one, am willing to forgive the unsteadiness for the emotional commitment. Others will no doubt feel otherwise.

The fill-up is Muti's excellent performance of the Cherubini Mass in C minor for four-part choir (not to be confused with his D minor Mass for male voices only).


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Happy music


----------



## TurnaboutVox

*Magnard
Complete chamber music

Sonata for Violin and Piano in G major, Op. 13* (1901)
Solenne Paidassi (Violin), Laurent Wagschal (Piano)*
Sonata for Cello and Piano in A major, Op. 20 *(1910)
Laurent Wagschal (Piano), Camille Thomas (Cello)*
Trio for piano, violin & cello in F minor, Op 18 *(1904)
Laurent Wagschal (Piano), Solenne Paidassi (Violin), Camille Thomas (Cello)*
Quintet for Piano, Flute, Oboe, Clarinet and Bassoon in D minor, Op. 8* (1894)
Ensemble Initium* 
Quartet for Strings in E minor, Op. 16* (1903)
Quatuor Élysée
[Timpani, 2014],

There's some fine, intriguing music here. I knew the string quartet from the old Quatuor Via Nova disc. It's a rather dense and austere work that is brought off well by the Quatuor Élysée. The rest is new to me, all written in a late romantic style. Although all of the 5 works are attractive, the very long violin duo sonata is particularly interesting, reminding one by turns of Franck, Fauré and Beethoven (I'm almost sure he briefly quotes one of Beethoven's violin sonatas in the finale). The early wind and piano quintet is full of sparkle. Not perhaps essential listening, but a very enjoyable path to take off the beaten track.


----------



## Pugg

​*Tchaikovsky*; _Swan Lake/ Sleeping Beauty_ (highlights)
_Riccardo Muti _conducting the Philadelphia Orchestra


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Disc 10 brings us to Schumann and Brahms, starting with a superb performance of Schumann's *Liederkreis, Op 39*, with Daniel Barenboim collaborating, rather than accompanying, on the piano.

The Brahms songs, in which she is accompanied by Andre Previn (and Cecil Aronowitz in a lovely performance of the *Zwei Lieder, for alto and viola* are equally fine, though I prefer the lighthearted high spirits of a De Los Angeles or Schwarzkopf in *Vergebliches Standchen*, to this rather serious version. If more at home in the serious songs (a wonderful *Vier ernste Gesange*), she does however find a lovely lightness of touch for *Der Jager* and *Standchen*.

As in all she does, Baker's gift for communication reaches through the speakers, her vocal presence palpable.


----------



## MrTortoise

One more for Saturday Symphony

Anton Bruckner

Symphony No. 2 in c-minor

Kölner Rundfunk Sinfonie Orchester
Günter Wand, cond.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Barber: Leontyne Price *
1. Antony and Cleopatra, Op. 40 / Give Me Some Music - Leontyne Price / Thomas Schippers
2. Antony and Cleopatra, Op. 40 / Give Me My Robe - Leontyne Price / Thomas Schippers
3. Knoxville: Summer of 1915, Op. 24 - Leontyne Price / Thomas Schippers


----------



## Jeff W

*In which Jeff wakes up early*

Good morning TC from overcast Albany! Didn't get much sleep, but that's OK. Time for some more music!









Going to start off with two Violin Concertos. The first is by Franz Clement and the second is the very famous Beethoven Violin Concerto. Rachel Barton Pine plays the solo violin while Jose Serebrier conducts the Royal Philharmonic Orchestra.


----------



## elgar's ghost

This morning and lunchtime - Schnittke orchestral works part two.

Violin Concerto no.3 (1978), Symphony no.2 - _St. Florian_ for vocal soloists, chamber choir and symphony orchestra (1979), Passacaglia for large symphony orchestra (1979-80), Symphony no.3 (1981), Symphony no.4 for two solo voices, piano, chamber chorus and chamber orchestra (1984), Violin Concerto no.4 (1984), _Ritual_ for large symphony orchestra (1984-85), _(K)ein Sommernachstraum_ ["Not After Shakespeare"] for symphony orchestra (1985) and _Sketches_ - Choreographic Phantasy after Gogol (1985):


----------



## Blancrocher

Rameau: The Sound of Light (Currentzis/MusicaAeterna)

https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PL5l_1GgnIx5LM9CUMbCSyRKNFtfRhk8SK


----------



## Pugg

*Haydn time*

​
*Haydn *- String Quartets Nos. 77 & 78
Quartetto Italiano


----------



## Andolink

*G.F. Handel*: _Dixit Dominus_


----------



## science




----------



## Jeff W

*In which there is appropriate Sunday music*









Switching gears on Beethoven to something perhaps a little more appropriate for a Sunday, the Messe in C. John Eliot Gardiner conducting the Orchestre Révolutionnaire et Romantique and Monteverdi Choir with Catherine Robbin (Mezzo Soprano), Alastair Miles (Bass), William Kendall (Tenor) and Charlotte Margiono (Soprano) as vocal soloists.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mahler*:Lieder eines fahrenden Gesellen (4 songs, complete)
Kindertotenlieder
Rückert-Lieder (5 songs, complete)

_Thomas Hampson_ (baritone)

Wiener Philharmoniker,_ Leonard Bernstein_


----------



## Vasks

_Vintage Vinyl _

*Breton - Overture to "La Verbena de la Paloma" (Sorozabal/Columbia)
Ravel - Alborada del gracioso (Martinon/RCA)
Debussy - Images (Boulez/Columbia)*


----------



## Andolink

*J.S. Bach*: Partitas from Clavier-Übung I; _No. 1 in B-flat major, BWV 825_, _No. 2 in C minor, BWV 826_ and _No. 4 in D major, BWV 828_









This is soooo good!

I might go so far as to say you haven't *really* heard the Partitas until you've heard this recording.


----------



## Dongiovanni

Inpsired by positive revewiews, judging for myself. So far I like what I hear.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Donizetti: Anna Bolena*

_Beverly Sills, Shirley Verrett, Stuart Burrows, Paul Plishka_

John Alldis Choir & London Symphony Orchestra, _Julius Rudel_:tiphat:


----------



## bejart

Tomaso Albinoni (1671-1750): Oboe Concerto in G Minor, Op.9, No.8

I Musici with Heinz Holliger on oboe


----------



## Cosmos

Berg - String Quartet op.3










Yet another example of music that I thought was too "out there" from my first listening. Now, revisiting the piece, I can't believe how Romantic it is!


----------



## Tsaraslondon

If you have a sweet tooth, and when better to indulge it than on a Sunday afternoon, then this disc is a good one to go for. Gorgeous performances from Stokowski with Anna Moffo. She can be a bit apt to scoop and croon, but, in this music, nobody's going to complain, and the voice itself sounds sensuously dreamy.


----------



## bejart

Ferdinand Ries (1784-1838): String Quartet No.20 in F Minor, WoO 48

Schuppanzigh Quartet: Anton Steck and Christoph Mayer, violins -- Christian Goosses, viola -- Antje Geusen, cello


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Symphony no 8

The consensus has it that Karajan's later VPO version of the 8th is the one to have. I'm not really a Brucknerian and I haven't heard it, but I was advised by a friend to go for the Berlin version, and I haven't been disappointed. I find I could eventually come round to Bruckner.


----------



## opus55

Rachmaninov: Symphony No. 3


----------



## Badinerie

Mussorgsky Karajan Pictures at an Exhibition, The one you've got to come back for!

My lp in from a box set from '71 but I believe this is the original cover.










The Hut on Foul Legs is on now...


----------



## JosefinaHW

FREE AND LIVE right now Detroit Symphony Orchestra DSrg

Leonard Slatkin, conductor

BRAHMS Serenade No. 1
BRAHMS Symphony No. 2


----------



## Janspe

Béla Bartók: the two sonatas for piano and violin, Sz. 75 & 76. Yefim Bronfman (piano) and Isaac Stern (violin).

The first sonata sure is one thorny beast, I remember vividly how it took me some time to really start appreciating it when I heard it for the first time. Solid and enjoyable playing from Bronfman and Stern on this CD!









Franz Liszt: Années de pèlerinage, S.160-163.

My reference recording for these pieces, Chamayou really knows how to play this music! I consider this set/cycle/whatever to be Liszt's greatest achievement - I never grow tired of listening to it!


----------



## Sloe

Currently I am listening to Gösta Nystroem´s sixth symphony.


----------



## tortkis

Monteverdi: L'Orfeo - Taverner Consort & Players / Andrew Parrott (Avie)


----------



## bejart

Theodor van Schacht (1748-1823): Clarinet Concerto in B Flat

Hans Stadlmair leading the Bamberger Symphoniker -- Dieter Klocker, clarinet


----------



## KenOC

Bach's Musical Offering, Karl Munchinger and the Stuttgart Chamber Orch. Beautiful orchestral arrangements that make for good listening.


----------



## Alfacharger

I just played the best 'Spring" symphony ever composed. (In my humble opinion.)


----------



## Becca

GregMitchell said:


> Symphony no 8
> 
> The consensus has it that Karajan's later VPO version of the 8th is the one to have. I'm not really a Brucknerian and I haven't heard it, but I was advised by a friend to go for the Berlin version, and I haven't been disappointed. I find I could eventually come round to Bruckner.


After having heard a few different Bruckner 8ths, my preference has become a live recording on the BBC Legends label with the Halle Orchestra and Sir John Barbirolli. Barbirolli is not someone who is immediately associated with Bruckner but his involvement with the music goes back to the late 1930s with the New York Philharmonic (needless to say, the NY audiences of the time were not impressed). There is an amusing anecdote about Barbirolli flying into Houston with Andre Previn when the aircraft encountered some really bad turbulence. Barbirolli said to Previn: "I can't die yet. I haven't done all the Bruckner symphonies."

This version of the 8th, which was done only 10 weeks before Barbirolli's sudden death, is not in the same calm and austere tradition as HvK and Giulini, but approaches the work from a far more dramatic stance. Given his health at the time, it is a case of 'Do not go gentle into that good night / Rage, rage against the dying of the light.' Whether you like that approach or not, it is rightly considered amongst the handful of best recordings of this amazing work. One reviewer described it as "a one-off, eloquent beyond measure: the boldest, bravest Bruckner Eighth on record."


----------



## elgar's ghost

Orchestral Handel this evening.

_Water Music_ Suites 1-3 HWV348-HWV350 (1717) and Six Concerti Grossi op.3 HWV312-HWV317 (c. 1710-34):


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Becca said:


> After having heard a few different Bruckner 8ths, my preference has become a live recording on the BBC Legends label with the Halle Orchestra and Sir John Barbirolli. Barbirolli is not someone who is immediately associated with Bruckner but his involvement with the music goes back to the late 1930s with the New York Philharmonic (needless to say, the NY audiences of the time were not impressed). There is an amusing anecdote about Barbirolli flying into Houston with Andre Previn when the aircraft encountered some really bad turbulence. Barbirolli said to Previn: "I can't die yet. I haven't done all the Bruckner symphonies."
> 
> This version of the 8th, which was done only 10 weeks before Barbirolli's sudden death, is not in the same calm and austere tradition as HvK and Giulini, but approaches the work from a far more dramatic stance. Given his health at the time, it is a case of 'Do not go gentle into that good night / Rage, rage against the dying of the light.' Whether you like that approach or not, it is rightly considered amongst the handful of best recordings of this amazing work. One reviewer described it as "a one-off, eloquent beyond measure: the boldest, bravest Bruckner Eighth on record."
> 
> View attachment 81732


Maybe when I know the symphony a bit better.


----------



## DavidA

Ravel Piano concerto for the left hand

Entrement / Boulez


----------



## Classical Music Fan

I am starting a Bruckner cycle of random performers that I have checked out of local libraries.
Symphony No. 1: Claudio Abbado, Lucerne Festival Orchestra 2012 (Vienna, 1891)
Symphony No. 2: Daniel Barenboim, Berliner Philharmoniker 1997 (1877 ed. Nowak revised by Carragan)
Symphony No. 3: Herbert Blomstedt, Gewandhausorchester Leipzig 2010 (1873 ed. Nowak)
Symphony No. 4: Daniel Barenboim, Berliner Philharmoniker 1992 (1878/80)
Symphony No. 5: Riccardo Chailly: Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra 1991
Symphony No. 6: Riccardo Chailly: Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra 1997 (ed. Nowak)
Symphony No. 7: Daniel Barenboim, Berliner Philharmoniker 1992 
Symphony No. 8: Pierre Boulez: Wiener Philharmoniker 1996 (ed. Haas)
Symphony No. 9: Simon Rattle: Berliner Philharmoniker 2012 (Includes Completion of Finale)


----------



## Eramirez156

*Arthur Rubinstein Collection, Vol 25*

*Piano Trio in A Minor*
*MAURICE RAVEL*

*Trio in A Minor, Op. 50
Peter Ilyich Tchaikovsky*









*Arthur RUBINSTEIN
Jascha HEIFETZ
Gregor PIATIGORSKY*


----------



## Mahlerian

Carter: Mosaic, Dialogues, etc.
Robert Aiken, New Music Concerts Ensemble









Even though it says so on the slipcase that held the jewelcases, even though it says so on the insert in this disc...there's no DVD here. Too bad, even though it is just a bonus, I was looking forward to it. This disc has a whole group of small chamber works, many for solo instruments, and the two larger chamber works named above.

Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 4 in D
Pacifica Quartet









Checking out this set from the Pacifica Quartet, whose Carter cycle was impressive, to say the least.

Palestrina: Lamentations for Holy Saturday (Lsson 3,6vv), Missa Brevis,, Missa Papae Marcelli
Tallis Scholars


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Mendelssohn, Piano Concerto No. 1*

I was looking for my CD of Mendelssohn string symphonies, and what do you know: This is part of it. I didn't know I had it. I guess they call that serendipity.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Bruckner, Symphony No. 8*

I'm trying this one out on YouTube.


----------



## tortkis

arpeggios









Marco Lucchi, Steve Layton, David Toub, Hidekazu Wakabayashi, Heinali, Daniel Heikalo, Entangled Quant, Paulo Chagas, Daniele Casolino, Rory Smith, Troy Schafer, Adam James Davis, Andrew Popoff, mono-drone, John Strieder, Gustavo Jacob, David Beardsley, Jan Gruenfeld, Bruce Hamilton, Dave Seidel, Alessandra Celletti, Roberto Corsini, Matteo Marchisano-Adamo, Gustavo Muccillo Alves, Rudolf Schmitt, Mariano Rodriguez, Dario Derek Lucchi

https://marcolucchi.bandcamp.com/album/arpeggios
_"an investigation on the power of "arpeggios" in contemporary music beyond their usual accompaniment role"_


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Bruckner, Symphony No. 8*

This is a powerful live recording, though you can't tell it's live; the orchestra is for the most part spot on. It's amazing that the resonance of the Lubeck Cathedral doesn't swallow up the music. And there's nothing like a full resonant echo in the pauses.


----------



## pmsummer

THE GROUND BENEATH OUR FEET
_A Celebration of the Concerto Grosso_
*Steve Reich, J.S. Bach, Igor Stravinsky, Colin Jacobsen/Siamak Aghaei, The Knights*
The Knights; orchestral collective

_Warner Classics_


----------



## bejart

Florian Leopold Gassmann (1729-1774): Sinfonia in C Minor

Riyoko Matsui leading the Haydn Sinfonietta Tokyo


----------



## D Smith

Since Bruckner's Eighth seems to be in the wind tonight I put on my favourite version ; Wand/Cologne. I will make a point to check out the other recordings mentioned here today though.


----------



## Guest

Alessandrini plays with great gusto, and the sound is wonderfully present and clear.


----------



## pmsummer

HAMBURGER RATSMUSIK
_Consort Music c. 1600_
*William Brade*
Hespèrion XX
Jordi Savall - director, viola da gamba

_Deutsche Harmonia Mundi_


----------



## Blancrocher

Charles Rosen playing the Art of Fugue


----------



## KenOC

More Art of Fugue, Calefax Reed Quintet.


----------



## deprofundis

*Philippe de Vitry and Ars nova*, on of the best cd outhere of Vitry's, once again it's from label Harmonia mundi now is the time for you to drool like pavlov dog, triomphant inventive polyphony, From what read he is the instigator of Ars nova, His vocal music is has different has a style like Pérotin, you can see evolution trough the music distancing the sound from gregorian chants(common to ars antiqua..do anyone agree here on this following statements issue in this post.Have a nice day and please enjoy this cruciaal composer he is year 0 of ars nova perriod, new arts that is.


----------



## bejart

Mozart: String Quintet No.1 in B Flat, KV 174

Guarneri Quartet with Ida Kavafian on viola: Arnold Steinhardt and John Dalley, violins -- Michael Tree, viola -- David Soyer, cello


----------



## Bruce

*2box*

I'm working my way through these two box sets, (among others), but tonight it's:















From Rattle, *Mahler *- Symphony No. 4 in G

Mahler's 4th has always been my least favorite of his symphonies, but perhaps that's because I've only ever heard Bernstein's recording with the NYPO. Perhaps it's time to do some exploring. Rattle, however, does not convince me, though I do like the way he reads the 3rd and 4th movements.

and from the Mercury set:

*Strauß *- Tod und Verklärung, Op. 34 - Antal Dorati - Minneapolis SO
*Brahms *- Symphony No. 2 in D - Dorati/Minneapolis again
*Berlioz *- Symphonie fantastique, Op. 14 - Paray/Detroit SO, this last with a :tiphat: to someone (sorry, I forget who) who recommended this as the cream of the crop. And it is good!


----------



## senza sordino

I've moved into a new home. After a week, I finally got my stereo set up this morning. And I haven't unpacked th CDs yet, these CDs I played today I bought at New Years while at my temporary home. My internet at the new home seems slow, so let's see if I can actually my a post with pictures.

Schubert Symphonies 5&8. I highly recommend this CD. 
View attachment 81740

Mozart Symphonies 31, 35 & 36
View attachment 81741

Dvořák cello concerto, Tchaikovsky Rococo variations 
View attachment 81742


----------



## drpraetorus

Bach Cello Suite #5 in C minor, Maurice Gendron


----------



## Guest

Concluded today's listening with Op.102 No.2. Sublime.


----------



## KenOC

Kontrapunctus said:


> Concluded today's listening with Op.102 No.2. Sublime.


Love these works! I'm now listening to the same work, Fournier/Gulda.

I seem to have ten sets of the cello sonatas. What's the definition of insanity, again?


----------



## Pugg

​ *Ravel*: Daphnis et Chloé Suite 2 Debussy: Nocturnes
Paul Paray


----------



## Pugg

​*Mozart*; Piano concertos 1-2-3-4
Géza Anda


----------



## hombre777

Richard Einhorn "Voices of Light " from the movie " La passion de Jeanne d'Arc " 1928 Carl Theodor Dreyer.The complete soundtrack is a Masterpiece.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mascagni: Cavalleria Rusticana
*
*Elena Souliotis* (Santuzza), Mario del Monaco (Turiddu), Tito Gobbi (Alfio), Stefania Malagù (Lola), Anna Di Stasio (Lucia)

Teatro dell'Opera di Roma, Silvio Varviso:tiphat:


----------



## Guest

KenOC said:


> Love these works! I'm now listening to the same work, Fournier/Gulda.
> 
> I seem to have ten sets of the cello sonatas. What's the definition of insanity, again?


Might as well make it 11!  Here's a great review:

http://www.gramophone.co.uk/review/beethoven-complete-works-for-cello-and-piano


----------



## Pugg

​
*Julien Libeer *- Lignes Claires.

*Ravel*: Valses Nobles et Sentimentales; Le Tombeau de Couperin
*Lipatti*: Nocturne; Sonatine für die linke Hand

_Julien Libeer_; Piano


----------



## Lukecash12

USSR Ministry of Culture Chamber Choir under Valery Polyansky, performing Tchaikovsky's Liturgy of St. John Chrysostom.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Haydn: The Creation*

_Judith Blegen, Lucia Popp, Thomas Moser, Kurt Moll, Kurt Ollmann_

Chor & Symphonieorchester des Bayerischen Rundfunks,_ Leonard Bernstein_


----------



## dgee

Great fun and very cool - but is it classical, or just old? I guess it just sounds like old pop to me


----------



## ArtMusic




----------



## Guest

dgee said:


> Great fun and very cool - but is it classical, or just old? I guess it just sounds like old pop to me


Praetorius is a classical composer and these are populair pieces.If you like it listen then also to Danserye Tielman Susato'


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Moving on to Disc 11 of this set, I'm beginning to see some sort of sense to the ordering. We move forward in time to songs by Liszt, Wolf and Mahler.

The majority of the disc is taken up by a group of 12 Liszt songs, all wonderful and one wonders why they are performed so rarely. The emotional range of the songs is wide and Baker is by turns thrillingly dramatic, dreamily wistful, gently lyrical, and everything inbetween.

These Liszt songs were recorded in 1979 and 1980 with Geoffrey Parsons, and, though the following Wolf and Mahler songs were recorded more than ten years earlier (with Gerald Moore) the voice has lost nothing of its firmness.

Wolf is not a composer Baker is particularly associated with, and these three *Geistliche Lieder* from _Das Spanische Liederbuch_ are, as far as I'm aware all she recorded. Why, I have no idea, for these three songs are sung with marvellous concentration and appreciation of their sound world.

Mahler, on the other hand, did figure heavily in both her concert and recording schedules, with peerless recordings of the orchestral song cycles conducted by Barbirolli on a later disc in the box. Here she sings two of his lighter songs, *Fruhlingsmorgen* and _Scheiden und Meiden_ with a lovely smile in her tone.

The only problem I have with this set, and so many of these commemorative box sets that are being released at the moment, is the lack of texts and translations. These would have all accompanied the original releases, so surely it wouldn't be that difficult to include a CD-ROM with them, as Warner did with the Callas box. It does a terrible disservice to artists like Schwarzkopf and Baker, who are so specific in their response to text. Understanding is part of the key appreciating their art. As it is, one has to scrabble around the internet to find them. I just find it shoddy presentation. I'm sure most collectors would be willing to pay a bit more to get texts and translations.


----------



## Pugg

​*Mozart: Horn Concertos.*
_Barry Tuckwell_


----------



## schigolch




----------



## bejart

William Boyce (1711-1779): Overture No.7 in G Major

Adrian Shepherd leading Cantilena


----------



## Pugg

​Balfe: Songs and Ballads Rediscovered

Ah! Would that I could love thee less
O smile as thou wert wont to smile
Dids't thou but know (Si tu savais)
Hopeful heart should banish care
A home in the heart
Those we love
Old friends
I'm a merry Zingara
Le Crépuscule
A merry little Savoyard
Killarney
Falling river
Don't let the roses listen
The blighted flower
The green trees whispered
The lonely rose
I'd rather be a village maid
O take me to thy heart again

_Sally Silver_ (soprano), _Richard Bonynge_ (piano)



> "[Silver's] charming soprano falls...comfortably on the ear...Charm is very much the order of the day here, and is displayed no less admirably in Richard Bonynge's devoted piano accompaniment." Gramophone Magazine, October 2011
> 
> "I cannot recall a collection of songs by Balfe that is more extensive than this one...[Bonynge's] piano accompaniment is often far more intricate and varied than the vocal line." International Record Review, September 2011


----------



## elgar's ghost

More orchestral works by Schnittke this morning/early afternoon.

Viola Concerto (1985), Cello Concerto no.1 (1985-86), Transcription of Alban Berg's _Canon_ - arrangement for violin and chamber orchestra (1930 - arr. 1985), Symphony no.5 [Concerto Grosso no.4] (1988), Concerto for Piano Four-Hands & Chamber Orchestra (1988), Cello Concerto no.2 (1990) and Symphony no.6 (1992):


----------



## Badinerie

The first Richard Strauss I ever heard barring the 2001 film soundtrack, was Till Eulenspeigel. Not this LP but an Open University TV program about Orchestral music. I cant remember the Orchestra or Conductor but the program showed how the piece was constructed and was rehearsed. Had a bit of a soft spot for it ever since.


----------



## AClockworkOrange

​
I can't seem to enlarge the photo at present (posting from my phone) but presently taking a beak from some jobs listening to Kurt Masur guide the London Philharmonic Orchestra through Schubert's Symphony No.8 'Unfinished' and Janáček's 'Glagolitic Mass'.

The Schubert is very good. The lower strings are nice and clear and the pacing is well judged.

The Janacek however was my main reason for listening to this disc. This may be the greatest performance/recording of the 'Glagolitic Mass' I have heard. Phenomenal in every respect. The Organ sounds wonderful as to the Singers and especially the Choir.


----------



## Pugg

AClockworkOrange said:


> View attachment 81767​
> I can't seem to enlarge the photo at present (posting from my phone) but presently taking a beak from some jobs listening to Kurt Masur guide the London Philharmonic Orchestra through Schubert's Symphony No.8 'Unfinished' and Janáček's 'Glagolitic Mass'.
> 
> The Schubert is very good. The lower strings are nice and clear and the pacing is well judged.
> 
> The Janacek however was my main reason for listening to this disc. This may be the greatest performance/recording of the 'Glagolitic Mass' I have heard. Phenomenal in every respect. The Organ sounds wonderful as to the Singers and especially the Choir.


Is this better?


----------



## Pugg

​
*Kodály*: Hary János / Dances of Galantá/ The Peacock & Peacock Variations
István Kertész (LSO 1964)


----------



## AClockworkOrange

That is more what I had in mind Pugg, thanks :tiphat:

Note to self - post from Computer when using images


----------



## Orfeo

*Jules Massenet*
Opera in four acts "Le Cid."
-Placido Domingo, Grace Bumbry, Paul Plishka, Eleanor Bergquist,......
-The Opera Orchestra of New York & the Byrne Camp Chorale/Eve Queler.
*
Reynaldo Hahn*
Le Rossignol eperdu, poemes.
-Cristina Ariagno, piano.

*Florent Schmitt*
Suite in three parts "Salammbo."
-Orchestre Nationale de'Ile de France et Choir de' l'Armee Francaise/Jacques Mercier.

*Felix Guilmant*
Symphony no. I in D minor, op. 42.
Marche Elegiaque.***
-Edgar Krapp, organist.
-The Bamberg Symphony/Vladimir Fedoseyev/Sebastian Weigle(***).

*Francis Poulenc*
Concert Champetre (for harpsichord & orchestra).
Concerto for Piano Duet.
-Maggie Cole, harpsichord.
-Jean Bernard Pommier & Anne Queffelec (pianists).
-The City of London Sinfonia/Richard Hickox


----------



## Pugg

​*Mozart; Piano Quintets *
Melos Quartett & Sir George Solti


----------



## Vasks

_This record that I've had for over 40 years still sounds great_

*Bruckner - Symphony #9 (Walter/Columbia)*


----------



## Pugg

Badinerie said:


> The first Richard Strauss I ever heard barring the 2001 film soundtrack, was Till Eulenspeigel. Not this LP but an Open University TV program about Orchestral music. I cant remember the Orchestra or Conductor but the program showed how the piece was constructed and was rehearsed. Had a bit of a soft spot for it ever since.


Did you do the Photoshop yourself ?


----------



## Blancrocher

Bach: Sonatas for Violin and Viola da Gamba (Gould/Laredo/Rose)


----------



## Pugg

​
*Meyerbeer: Les Huguenots
*
_Dame Joan Sutherland _(Marguerite de Valois), _Martina Arroyo_ (Valentine de Saint-Bris), Huguette Tourangeau (Urbain), Anastasios Vrenios (Raoul de Nangis), Dominic Cossa (Compte de Nevers), Gabriel Bacquier (Compte de Saint-Bris), Nicola Ghiuselev (Marcel), John Wakefield (Bois-Rosé/De Tavannes), Joseph Ward (De Cossé), John Noble (De Thoré), Glynne Thomas (De Retz), John Gibbs (De Meru)

New Philharmonia Orchestra, _Richard Bonynge_



> "Sutherland is predictably impressive. Her 'O beau pays' is thrillingly done...with much attention to detail. Tourangeau as the page is another highlight...This is by far the most successful recording of this work and with a brilliant recording to match the ambitions of the project. It is well worth investigating by all lovers of French opera." Penguin Guide, 2011 edition


----------



## AClockworkOrange

Leonard Bernstein conducting the New York Philharmonic in Sibelius' Symphony No.5 and Pahjola's Daughter. Wonderful performances, I've listened to the disc twice through and loved every second.


----------



## Stirling

Beethoven - 9th Violin Sonata


----------



## gHeadphone

Hilary Hahn playing Shostakovitch, wow!


----------



## SiegendesLicht

*J.S. Bach* - Cello Suites, performed by Ralph Kirschbaum.


----------



## Morimur

Pugg said:


> Did you do the Photoshop yourself ?


Someone on-set should've alerted child protective services.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Next part of Handel's orchestral works.

Concerti Grossi 1-6 op.6 HWV319-324 (1739) and _Music for the Royal Fireworks_ HWV351 (1749):


----------



## Tsaraslondon

I really like Koechlin's *Seven Stars Symphony,* which is concerned not with the astral bodies, but with stars of the silver screen; seven movements, one for each star.

Douglas Fairbanks Jnr (en souvenir du voleur de Bagdad)
Lillian Harvey (menuet fugue)
Greta Garbo (choral paien) (with a lovely solo for ondes martenot)
Clara Bow et la joyeuse Californie
Marelene Dietrich (variations sur la theme fourni par les lettres de son nom)
Emil Jannings (en souvenir de l'Ange Bleu)
Charlie Chaplin (the longest movement0 (variations sur la theme fourni de son nom): Le sommeil du juste - Scandale - La flute - Repos - Barcarollle -Tango - Tango de reve - Resignation et pardon -Apotheose de Charlot

The cover shown above is of the original LP, which I used to own, and is much nicer than the EMI L'Esprit de France CD issues that I now have.


----------



## shadowdancer

I am really impressed with these recordings...
Listening now to book 8, op 102


----------



## Badinerie

Pugg said:


> Did you do the Photoshop yourself ?


Lol! I think I could have done better myself!

Better than these 1949 efforts that ive been listening to though.


----------



## Arsakes

good stuff.


----------



## Arsakes

shadowdancer said:


> I am really impressed with these recordings...
> Listening now to book 8, op 102


Barenboim might be the current best conductor.


----------



## shadowdancer

Arsakes said:


> Barenboim might be the current best conductor.


I think the mature Barenboim bring a lot of the "Barenboim's way" to his interpretations, both as a pianist and as a conductor. The young Barenboim, mostly as pianist, has a different approach. His recording are outstanding. 
His early Beethoven sonatas are a clear example.


----------



## Badinerie

Ah! Just.............ah!


----------



## Badinerie

I dont know how many Enima Variations I own but this is possibly the most lush.

Getting away with murder tonight...Massive headphone session


----------



## ShropshireMoose

Ireland: A London Overture
Bax: Tintagel
Delius arr. Beecham: The Walk To The Paradise Garden
Delius: "Irmelin" Prelude/A Song of Summer London Symphony Orchestra/Sir John Barbirolli

An outstanding record of English Tone Pictures by Barbirolli and the LSO, the Bax is oft admired by many, but his Delius is very good too, "A Song of Summer" being particularly lush and beautiful, just what's needed on a cold February evening in Shropshire!


----------



## Fugue Meister

I put Rachmaninoff's complete piano concertos on, on a whim this afternoon thinking I'll choose something else in a bit... But I'm still listening almost through the 3rd one now.. I always seem to forget how great Rachmaninoff really is.


----------



## ShropshireMoose

Chopin orch. Roy Douglas: Les Sylphides
Dukas: La Peri Halle Orchestra/George Weldon

George Weldon is not a name on the tip of everyone's tongue I daresay, but he made some splendid records, of which this (one of three he made with the Halle on Mercury) is a fine example. I'd no idea of its existence until I got onto the net and saw this copy for sale in the USA. This is a mono copy, and sounds wonderful, though I presume it was also issued in stereo??
One of the most characterful performances of "Les Sylphides" that I know of, and in "La Peri", he drives the orchestra thrillingly, this is a really great record.


----------



## AClockworkOrange

*Felix Mendelssohn's Symphony No.5 'Reformation' *- an incredibly beautiful piece. When I listen to Mendelssohn's Symphonies these days, I tend to go to Edward Gardner & the CBSO. This time however, I have gone back to my introduction to this music - *Christoph von Dohnányi & the Wiener Philharmoniker*.

Dohnányi remains my favourite Mendelssohn interpreter - especially with the Wiener Philharmoniker at his fingertips. A wonderful performance/recording in every way. Great clarity & balance.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

*Bruckner
Symphony No. 2 in C minor, WAB 102*
SO of Ireland, Tintner [Naxos, 1996]










*
Bartok
The Miraculous Mandarin, Sz 73
Music for Strings, Percussion and Celesta, Sz.106*
Chicago Symphony Orchestra, Pierre Boulez, Chicago Symphony Chorus, Duain Wolfe


----------



## Mahlerian

Biber: Rosary Sonatas
Pavlo Beznosiuk, etc.









Carter: String Quartets No. 2-5
Pacifica Quartet









Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 2 in F-sharp minor
Quatuor Diotima, Sandrine Piau


----------



## Bruce

*Boyce*



bejart said:


> William Boyce (1711-1779): Overture No.7 in G Major
> 
> Adrian Shepherd leading Cantilena


That's a great collection! I've loved that since I acquired it on an old MHS release many years ago. Shepherd and Cantilena do a wonderful job with it.


----------



## pmsummer

CADENZA ON THE NIGHT PLAIN
SUNRISE OF THE PLANETARY DREAM COLLECTOR
MYTHIC BIRDS WALTZ
*Terry Riley*
The Kronos Quartet

_Gramavision _


----------



## Sloe

Finlandia by Sibelius on radio. Orchestra: BBC Philharmonics
Conductor: John Storgårds

This was one of the first works of classical music I ever heard so it is of great importance for me.


----------



## bejart

Frantisek Tuma (1704-1774): Partita in D Minor

Rafael Kubelik leading the Czech Philharmonic Orchestra


----------



## D Smith

Hildegard von Bingen: Voice of the Blood/Sequentia. In my opinion, one of the most beautiful albums ever made. Spiritually uplifting. I return to it whenever I need a boost. My highest recommendation.


----------



## Blancrocher

Szymanowski: String Quartet 1-2; Bacewicz: String Quartet 4 (Maggini)

I've hard other recordings of the Szymanowski, but I think these are standout performances. The surprise for me here, though, is the Bacewicz SQ #4, which is a fast favorite. I'm going to have to join the crowd in this thread that already has her complete string quartets.


----------



## Guest

D.960 today.


----------



## bejart

Luigi Boccherini (1743-1805): Flute Quintet in G Minor, Op.19, No.2

Carlo Ipata on flute with Auser Musici: Luca Ronconi and Francesco La Bruna, violins -- Teresa Ceccato, viola -- Luigi Puxeddu, cello


----------



## tortkis

Some minimal & modern organ works

David Toub: Electronic Organ Works (OgreOgress)








Piece #2 (1999-2000) for electronic organ
Piece #3 (2000-2001) for electronic organ
Piece #1 (2000-2004) for electronic organ
4/4 (2010)
Piece (2010) for electronic organ and bongo drums (with Glenn Freeman on bongos)

Xenakis/Chaynes/Chapelet: L'Orgue contemporain à Notre-Dame de Paris (Solstice)
Françoise Rieunier, Francis Chapelet








Iannis Xenakis: Gmeeoorh (1980)
Charles Chaynes: Diagramme (1973)
Francis Chapelet: Etna 71 (1972), Evocations Improvisees De L'Eruption Du Volcan Niragongo (1973)
(thanks to SONNET CLV)


----------



## Jeffrey Smith

Tonight's listening has an Austrian tilt.








Working my way through this set, reached #7 tonight. So far every one of the "official" numbered symphonies has been done excellently, even 1-3, which fail in the hands of a number of more renowned conductors such as Wand and Jochum. Symphony 0 is also a treat, although I am less familiar with it and 00--but at least they are included, unlike other sets.








This landed today, and I am just starting on CD1. So far, a good performance. Decca recorded this to fill the gap in its new Haydn PI Symphonies box, which otherwise merges the partial Bruggen cycle (Sturm u. Drang, Paris, London) and the incomplete Hogwood cycle, which was cancelled as it reached the three quarters mark. I already have both, so getting this was the reasonable choice.

I was going to say that since Bruggen and Hogwood recorded some of the same symphonies, getting the separate boxes might be a better idea....until I saw the Bruggen went out of print after I got it last year.








is the one I have, but alternate issues are available...for a hefty price.
Hogwood:


----------



## deprofundis

Im lisening to the captivating cd on Harmonia mundi label called* ars subtilior dawn of renaissance*, i really like the track chosen and the mentionning of English and franco-flemish schools but i wish they had more ars subtilior, the highligh on this cd are solage ,guido, claude cordier, the selection is real good, the cd than jump to English school of John Dunstable, than John Plummer, interresting piece of works indeed but you have to lisen to the franco-flemish part of this cd you get big name Guillaume Dufay and Johannes ockhengem(his requiem and two more other , but these were mention because they were key play in the franco-flemish school.If you dont have the cd allready buy it, it's that good, i could give you hundred reason the package his top notch not expensive well detailed, lots of info, colourfull nice selection of musicians.My only complaint his Solage track is the shorten version , there is an almost 8 minute version of this and it could be Superior.


----------



## Morimur

One of my very favorite recordings...


----------



## Pugg

​
*Haydn*: Piano Sonatas Nos. 20 & 49


----------



## Pugg

shadowdancer said:


> I am really impressed with these recordings...
> Listening now to book 8, op 102


Essential this recording :tiphat:


----------



## Pugg

​*Mozart aria's .*
Elly Ameling soprano :tiphat:


----------



## senza sordino

At work with my iPod on the string orchestra folder. I let it play with through the following tunes. Sorry, no artists included because it's a lot of typing. 

Corelli Op 6 Concerto Grosso #7
Bach Brandenburg Concerto #3
Handel Op 6 Concerto #5
Mozart Serenade #13 Eine Kleine Nachtmusik
Dvorak Serenade for strings
Janacek Idyll
Tchaikovsky Serenade for strings
Larson Little Serenade for string Orchestra 
Grieg From Holbergs Time

I'll listen to the rest of the string orchestra folder tomorrow.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Beethoven*iano Concerto No. 3 in C minor, Op. 37

*Mozart*iano Concerto No. 24 in C minor, K491

_Yevgeny Sudbin_ (piano)

Minnesota Orchestra, Osmo Vänskä


----------



## Badinerie

Morning thunder. bit of fun. Wellingtons victory sounds like someone left the radio in during a Napoleonic war Re-enactment.


----------



## deprofundis

I like to post on the modernized version of *Hildegard Von Bingen *'' vision'' on angel record , yes i know it almost sound like a mix of enigma in there , so what i like it and im not on drugs, i would like to point that out , make a statement out of it drugs are bad if you take drugs you go straight to hell deepest inferno.Do i make myself clear.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Donizetti: Messa da Requiem*

Cheryl Studer, Helga Müller-Molinari, Aldo Baldin, Jan-Hendrik Rootering & John Paul Bogart

Bamberg Symphony Orchestra and Chorus, Miguel Angel Gómez-Martínez


----------



## Badinerie

Need to cool it down a bit thus..Gentle Ben. with Maria Caniglia and Cloe Elmo Recorded from 1937 to 1949.


----------



## Johnhanks

Biret may not be the most fashionable Chopin interpreter, but I have yet to hear Ballade No. 1 done better.

On edit: haven't got the knack of posting images yet. Any tips?


----------



## Pugg

*In honour of Régine Crespin*

​
*Strauss, R: Der Rosenkavalier
*
_Regine Crespin_ (Marschallin), _Yvonne Minton_ (Octavian), _Helen Donath_ (Sophie), Manfred Jungwirth (Ochs), Otto Wiener (Faninal), Murray Dickie (Valzacchi), Anne Howells (Annina), Luciano Pavarotti (Italian Tenor), Emmy Loose (Marianne Leitmetzerin)

Wiener Philharmoniker, Sir Georg Solti



> "Still one of the truly great recordings. Solti's conducting is refreshing, more champagne than schmaltz, yet not unduly driven, and his singers are superb, not just Crespin, Minton and Jungwirth (as Ochs) but the entire ensemble." BBC Music Magazine, May 2008 *****
> 
> "For those craving good sound and a reading of great charm - Crespin's rather Gallic Marschallin is wondrously sung - Solti's 1968 set is worth considering.
> Many collectors rate this even more highly than the classic Karajan." Gramophone Classical Music Guide, 2010


----------



## elgar's ghost

Final instalment of Schnittke's orchestral works plus a couple of earlier vocal/orchestral ones.

The 'Curse of the 9th' struck here in a way - Schnittke did manage to complete his 9th and final numbered symphony before his death (although there was an early work which Schnittke somewhat late in the day designated as '0') but the final score was often difficult to decipher because what turned out to be Schnittke's final illness had deprived him of the use of his writing hand. Schnittke insisted on using his other hand which unfortunately seemed to leave as many questions as it did answers.

Enter Nikolai Korndorf, who painstakingly pored over all of the source material and set about making a final version in what he hoped would be as faithful as logically possible to the composer's intentions. Alas, he then died in 2001 before the task could be completed, and Schnittke's widow, Irina, then entrusted the job to Alexander Raskatov. It still took years before the final results saw the light of day, but Raskatov saw the job through and the work was eventually premiered in 2007.

_Requiem_ - music to Schiller's drama _Don Carlos_ for soloists, mixed chorus and instrumental ensemble (1975), _Seid Nüchtern und Wachet..._ ['Faust' Cantata] for soloists, mixed chorus and orchestra (1983), Symphony no.7 (1993), Symphony no.8 (1994), _Concerto for Three_ - triple Concerto for violin, viola, cello and string orchestra (1994) and Symphony no.9 (1996-98):


----------



## Pugg

*Rossini & Verdi Overtures*

London Symphony Orchestra, Antal Doráti

Minneapolis Symphony Orchestra, Antal Doráti


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

F. J. Haydn - Missa in tempore belli - 'Mass in Time of War' in C Major, Hob. XXII: 9 (Bruno Weil; Ann Monoyios; Monica Groop; Jörg Hering; Harry van der Kamp; Tölzer Knabenchor; Tafelmusik).









Oh man, was this ever a deal - all of these wonderful last masses plus some interesting bonus compositions for 2 and a half Euros . This is an excellent interpretation imo - it has elegance, power, dynamics and excellent soloist performances. And everything on period instruments.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Italian Operatic Arias ; Régine Crespin* (soprano)

Boito:L'altra notte in fondo al mare (from Mefistofele)
Mascagni:Voi lo sapete o mamma (from Cavalleria rusticana)
Ponchielli:Suicidio! (from La Gioconda)
Puccini:Un bel di vedremo (from Madama Butterfly)
Verdi:Tacea la notte (from Il Trovatore)
Morrò, ma prima in grazia (from Un Ballo in Maschera)
Mia madre aveva...Piangea cantando...Ave Maria (from Otello)
Ave Maria (from Otello)

Orchestra of the Royal Opera House Covent Garden, Sir Edward Downes

The present recital, recorded in May 1963, gives a wonderful glimpse into several of the Italian roles Crespin performed including excerpts from Otello and Madama Butterfly


----------



## bejart

JS Bach: The Goldberg Variations, BWV 988

Andras Schiff, piano


----------



## Pugg

​*Dvorak; Slavic Dance*s Opp. 42 & 72
Antal Dorati conducting.


----------



## Orfeo

*Arif Melikov*
Ballet in three acts "Legend of Love" (1961)
-The Moscow Radio Symphony Orchestra/Valery Gergiev.
*
Murad Kazhlayev*
Ballet in three acts, seven scenes "Maiden from the Mountain" (1968).
-The Academic Grand Concert Orchestra/Murad Kazhlayev.

*Giya Kancheli*
Mourned by the Wind (Liturgy for Cello and Orchestra, 1989).***
Light Sorrow (for two boy sopranos, boys' choir, and orchestra, 1985).****
-France Springuel, cello.***
-Ian Ford & Oliver Hayes (vocal soloists).****
-I Fiamminghi & Cantate Domino Chorus(****)/Rudolf Werthen.


----------



## Pugg

​Falla:Homenaje a Debussy
El sombrero de tres picos: Danza del molinero (farruca)

Rodrigo:Concierto de Aranjuez
London Philharmonic Orchestra, Yannick Nézet-Séguin

Invocación y danzaFantasia para un Gentilhombre

London Philharmonic Orchestra, Yannick Nézet-Séguin

*Miloš Karadaglić* (guitar)

"The young guitarist comes across as an interpreter of delicacy and meticulousness." Financial Times, 14th February 2014

"[in the Concerto] Karadaglić opts for clearly defined paragraphs of great rhythmic precision...This is a thoughtful and, I think, durable interpretation that will stand the test of time...it's in Rodrigo's Invocacion y danza that we find Karadaglić at his soloistic and, yes, elegant best." Gramophone Magazine, March 2014


----------



## pmsummer

THE LAST SLEEP OF THE VIRGIN
THE HIDDEN TREASURE
*John Tavener*
Chilingirian Quartet

_Virgin Classics_


----------



## Morimur




----------



## TurnaboutVox

*Webern
Passacaglia Op. 1*
LSO, Boulez [You Tube]

*
Webern
5 Movements for String Quartet, Op.5*
Alban Berg Quartet [EMI]










*
Webern
Complete works for string quartet *
Quartetto Italiano [Philips]










*
Brahms
String Sextet Op.18*
Krysia Osostowicz, Niels Chr. Øllgaard, Steven Dann, Michel Camille, Marko Ylonen, Franz Ortner (at the 12th Esbjerg International Chamber Music Festival 2010) [You Tube]

Nope. This does nothing for me. For some reason, Brahms' chamber music always induces a mental picture of a bearded patriarch refusing his hysterically weeping daughters some unimportant freedom like campaigning for female suffrage, in front of a "Home Sweet Home" sampler on the wall. To my ears, it's the sound of frustration and the death of hope. Sorry, there doesn't seem to be much I can do about my aversion. I am clearly not the intended audience for this composer's output.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Verdi: Otello*

_Mario del Monaco (Otello), Aldo Protti (Iago), Renata Tebaldi (Desdemona)_, Nello Romanato (Cassio), Athos Cesarini (Rodrigo), Fernando Corena (Lodovico), Tom Krause (Montano), Ana Raquel Satra (Emilia)

Wiener Philharmoniker & Wiener Staatsopernchor,_ Herbert von Karajan_



> "del Monaco is hardly a subtle Otello, but his voice is gloriously heroic, and this is one of his finest collaborations with Renata Tebaldi on disc. There is much to enjoy in the conducting of Karajan" Penguin Guide, 2010 edition **/***


----------



## Vasks

*Auber - Overture to "Le Premier Jour de bonheur" (Anderson/Sterling)
Alkan - Barcarolle from "Recuiels de chants", Op. 65 (Hamelin/Hyperion)
Hahn - Violin Sonata (Sewart/Hyperion)
Faure - Incedental Music to "Caligula" (Plasson/EMI)*


----------



## TurnaboutVox

Johnhanks said:


> Biret may not be the most fashionable Chopin interpreter, but I have yet to hear Ballade No. 1 done better.
> 
> On edit: haven't got the knack of posting images yet. Any tips?


There are two ways of posting images here, I think. One is to upload images to your computer and then use the 'insert image' tool. Select 'from computer' and click 'select file(s)', browse image files on your computer, click 'upload file(s) and you should see something like








This is quite a tedious method, and you quite quickly run out of space for uploaded files. It's difficult to delete them (I never worked out how to do it).

It's much easier to link to a file on the internet. Find the image you want to post, right click on it (on a PC, I don't know the equivalent command on a Mac) and select 'Copy image location'. Then type [img#][/img#] - again without the '#'s - and paste the image between your two sets of square brackets, hence: http://www.infowing.ie/filestore/images/Turbot.jpg[/img#]

This will then appear:

[img]http://www.infowing.ie/filestore/images/Turbot.jpg

Hope that's helpful, Johnhanks


----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## Morimur




----------



## pmsummer

REQUIEM
*Johann Joseph Fux*
Clemencic Consort
René Clemencic - director

_Arte Nova_


----------



## Johnhanks

Thank you TurnaboutVox! (Nice turbot you've got there, too.)


----------



## Cosmos

Mahler - Symphony 10 [Deryck Cooke completion]


----------



## Pat Fairlea

Currently listening to assorted piano pieces by Villa-Lobos. Fascinating and often quite lovely.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

*Mahler
Pierre Boulez conducts Mahler*, CDs 3-5 [Deutsche Grammophon, 2013]
*
Symphony No. 3 in D minor
Das Klagende Lied*
Dorothea Röschmann, Anna Larsson, Johan Botha, Wiener Philharmoniker, Pierre Boulez
Konzertvereinigung Wiener Staatsopernchor
*
Symphony No. 4 in G*
Juliane Banse, The Cleveland Orchestra, Pierre Boulez; William Preucil

I thought Boulez's accounts of symphonies 1 and 2 were very good, but they didn't "blow me away". Symphonies 3 and 4 are wonderful though, quite eclipsing my previous recordings. I'm enjoying Boulez's Mahler.


----------



## Mahlerian

TurnaboutVox said:


> I thought Boulez accounts of symphonies 1 and 2 were very good, but they didn't "blow me away". Symphonies 3 and 4 are wonderful though, quite eclipsing my previous recordings. I'm enjoying Boulez's Mahler.


I remember the first time I heard Boulez's Third. The trombone solo was the best I'd ever heard, perfectly shaped, powerful, and, in the recapitulation, the quiet climax of the movement. It's still the best.


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

Franz Schubert - Symphony No. 5 in B-Flat Major, D 485; Symphony No. 6 in C Major, D 589 (Antonello Manacorda; Kammerakademie Potsdam).









This is a relatively new release - a very solid interpretation, with pretty intense dynamics. Perhaps slightly 'mannered', but the orchestral performance is strong and the winds come through very well. Definitely an interesting look at these excellent works. The 1st movement of the 5th Symphony is very reminiscent of Mozart .


----------



## Badinerie

Klemperer - Dah dah dahhhnnn! 
Epic old platter Prelude to act 3 of lohengrin. Mighty indeed.


----------



## Vasks

Badinerie said:


>


Klemperer on a Columbia???


----------



## Badinerie

Yep. Columbia EMI 33CX 1698. Early 60's


----------



## pmsummer

ANNUM PER ANNUM
*Arvo Pärt*
_Plus works by_ 
John Cage and Giacinto Scelsi
Christoph Maria Moosmann - organ

_New Albion_


----------



## Schubussy

Schnittke - Symphony 3
Eri Klas, Stockholm Philharmonic Orchestra


----------



## deprofundis

Ockay i receive a warning so i have to apologized to moderator and people i might had offended, it would be a Wise move and a sincere move forgive my conduct i faulter, than i will lisen to some *Orlande de Lassus *an pray everything gonna be ockay and i will avoid subject like anything concerning drug or alcohol i allready said in in my post it wont EVER HAPPEN, i swear to god, i wil stay in music theme and music only for respect of other TC that dont drink or whatever..i feel real sorry now


----------



## Haydn man

Some Haydn for a Tuesday evening.


----------



## Blancrocher

Mozart: Piano Concertos 20 & 24, Concert Rondo K. 382 (Brendel/Marriner)


----------



## elgar's ghost

Handel orchestral works part three tonight.

Concerti Grossi 7-12 op.6 HWV325-330 (1739) and Oboe Concerti 1-3 op.3 HWV301, HWV302a and HWV287 (composition dates unknown):


----------



## George O

*desert island disc*










Dmitri Shostakovich (1906-1975)

String Quartets Nos. 8 & 15

Fitzwilliam String Quartet:
Christopher Rowland, violin
Jonathan Sparey, violin
Alan George, viola
Ioan Davies, cello

on Editions de l'Oiseau-Lyre (London), from 1976
recorded 1975

5 stars


----------



## tortkis

Album premiere of Adrian Knight's Obsessions by R. Andrew Lee (piano), from I CARE IF YOU LISTEN.
https://www.icareifyoulisten.com/2016/02/adrian-knight-obsessions-andrew-lee/









http://recordings.irritablehedgehog.com/album/adrian-knight-obsessions
releases March 4, 2016


----------



## KenOC

Enrico Chapela's Ínguesu, based entirely on a newspaper account of a 1999 soccer match. His later Magnetar, a concerto for electric cello, was quite a hit in Los Angeles.


----------



## KenOC

Britten's Violin Concerto, Janine Jansen and Paavo Jarvi. Both concertos on the album are superbly played.


----------



## ShropshireMoose

Chopin: Etudes: Op.10 No.1, Op.25 Nos. 2 and 3/ Preludes, Op.28 Nos. 7, 10, 20, 23 and 24/Ballade 3, Op.47/Nocturnes: Op.9 No.2, Op.27 no.2, Op.55 no.1/Polonaise, Op.26 No.1/Impromptu No.1, Op.29/Mazurkas: Op.33 Nos. 3 and 4, Op.67 No.4
Verdi-Liszt: "Rigoletto" Paraphrase
Liszt: Mazurka Brillante
Mendelssohn: Songs Without Words: Venetian Gondola Song, Op.30 No.6/Spring Song, Op.62 No.6/Spinning Song, Op.67 No.4
Schumann: Vogel als Prophet, Op.82 No.7
Raff-Henselt: La Fileuse, Op.157, No.2 Vladimir de Pachmann

Grainger: Country Gardens/Shepherd's Hey/Colonial song/Children's March/The Immovable Do/Mock Morris/Handel In The Strand/Irish Tune from County Derry/Spoon River/My Robin is to the Greenwood Gone/Molly on the Shore Eastman-Rochester Pops Orchestra/Frederick Fennell
Eric Coates: The Three Elizabeths London Pops Orchestra/Frederick Fennell

Some fascinating recordings of Vladimir de Pachmann (1848-1933), these were made 1911-16, there is a freedom and spontaneity in them that is very appealing, I don't think I've ever heard a more beautiful performance of the much recorded E-flat Nocturne of Chopin. The Liszt Mazurka is superbly played, this is a real rarity even now, and the charm of Raff's La Fileuse is a delight too. This really is eavesdropping on another age.
Fennell's delightful disc of Grainger and Coates is always a pleasure to hear, he plays all to perfection, with the exception of the final movement of The Three Elizabeths Suite, which is a little on the staid side, especially if you compare it to Coates' own recording, no complaints about the rest though!!


----------



## ShropshireMoose

Elgar: Cello Concerto in E Minor, Op.85 Jacqueline du Pre/BBC Symphony Orchestra/Sir Malcolm Sargent
Elgar: The Music Makers, Op.69 Marjorie Thomas/Royal Choral Society/Huddersfield Choral Society/Leeds Philharmonic Society/London Symphony Orchestra/Sir Malcolm Sargent

This being the anniversary of Elgar's death, I was seized with a desire to hear The Music Makers, and this performance is perhaps my favourite, it was given at the Royal Albert Hall on the 29th April, 1965 (Sir Malcolm Sargent's 70th birthday), Sargent conducted this score a great many times, and he really gets the best from all his forces. No less compelling is the Cello Concerto, same venue, but 1963 vintage. All in all an unalloyed delight.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Rautavaara, Symphony No. 7*


----------



## KenOC

Britten's Cello Symphony, one of my favorite Britten works. Raphael Wallfisch on the big fiddle.


----------



## SimonNZ

deprofundis said:


> Ockay i receive a warning so i have to apologized to moderator and people i might had offended, it would be a Wise move and a sincere move forgive my conduct i faulter, than i will lisen to some *Orlande de Lassus *an pray everything gonna be ockay and i will avoid subject like anything concerning drug or alcohol i allready said in in my post it wont EVER HAPPEN, i swear to god, i wil stay in music theme and music only for respect of other TC that dont drink or whatever..i feel real sorry now


This reminds me of a (non-music) query that has been bugging me for some time: there is a specific name for the rhetorical device of mentioning something through the act of saying you're not going to mention it.

I first heard of it in a lecture on Chaucer, who uses it wrt the Wife of Bath, saying he could tell us about all the lovers she's had but is choosing not to. It probably comes from ancient Greek literary theory.

Anyone know what it might be?


----------



## George O

SimonNZ said:


> This reminds me of a (non-music) query that has been bugging me for some time: there is a specific name for the rhetorical device of mentioning something through the act of saying you're not going to mention it.
> 
> I first heard of it in a lecture on Chaucer, who uses it wrt the Wife of Bath, saying he could tell us about all the lovers she's had but is choosing not to. It probably comes from ancient Greek literary theory.
> 
> Anyone know what it might be?


Is apophasis the term you're looking for?


----------



## Alfacharger

I'm now playing the Great Bach's Harpsichord Concerto in D minor. I will play his fathers Concerto on this disc later.


----------



## George O

Stil's Sunday Solo

Ram Narayan (1927 - )

Raga Shudh Sarang
Raga Multani

Ram Narayan, sarangi
Helene Huguet, tampura
Suresh Tawalker, tabla

on Stil (Paris), from 1984

"The flight of inspiration touches me deeply." - Yehudi Menuhin


----------



## SimonNZ

George O said:


> Is apophasis the term you're looking for?


Yes! That appears to be it! Thanks very much!

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Apophasis


----------



## D Smith

Celebrating Handel's birthday here with this superb collection by Kiri Te Kanawa and Christopher Hogwood. Recommended.


----------



## KenOC

More Britten! String Quartet No. 2, Britten Quartet.


----------



## Blancrocher

Marcelle Meyer playing Scarlatti and Bach


----------



## Mahlerian

Webern: Songs, Six Bagatelles for String Quartet, String Quartet, Cantata No. 1; Schoenberg: Chamber Symphony No. 1 in E (arr. Webern)
Tony Arnold, Jacob Greenberg, Fred Sherry Quartet, Philharmonia Orchestra, cond. Craft


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Bruckner, Symphony No. 5*

I know why he does it, but it kind of annoys me when Furtwangler speeds up the passages between themes in Bruckner. They may be transitional, but they're not transitory.


----------



## pmsummer

TurnaboutVox said:


> There are two ways of posting images here, I think. One is to upload images to your computer and then use the 'insert image' tool. Select 'from computer' and click 'select file(s)', browse image files on your computer, click 'upload file(s) and you should see something like
> View attachment 81802
> 
> 
> This is quite a tedious method, and you quite quickly run out of space for uploaded files. It's difficult to delete them (I never worked out how to do it).
> 
> It's much easier to link to a file on the internet. Find the image you want to post, right click on it (on a PC, I don't know the equivalent command on a Mac) and select 'Copy image location'. Then type [img#][/img#] - again without the '#'s - and paste the image between your two sets of square brackets, hence: http://www.infowing.ie/filestore/images/Turbot.jpg[/img#]
> 
> This will then appear:
> 
> [img]http://www.infowing.ie/filestore/images/Turbot.jpg
> 
> Hope that's helpful, Johnhanks


Linking to a remote-hosted image will also reduce the bandwidth/storage demands on TC's server.

Popular image hosting sites include free hosts (up to a point) Image Shack and Photobucket.


----------



## bejart

Jan Vanhal (1739-1813): Symphony in G Major, Bryan G8

Riyoko Matsui leading the Haydn Sinfonietta Tokyo


----------



## JohnD

Morimur said:


> One of my very favorite recordings...


I love the Arnold Newman photos. I have them in a book about Stravinsky.


----------



## Guest

In honor of Handel's birthday, Concerto Grossi 9-12 played by an enormous string section with lots of vibrato--just the way he envisioned it!  This 1964 recording still sounds great.


----------



## Bruce

*Händel*



Kontrapunctus said:


> In honor of Handel's birthday, Concerto Grossi 9-12 played by an enormous string section with lots of vibrato--just the way he envisioned it!  This 1964 recording still sounds great.


That's the best set of Händel Concerti grossi I've ever heard. Took me a long time to locate a digital copy. I think it's about as far from a HIP as one can get, but I love these recordings!


----------



## Bruce

*Long ones*

Tonight, it's

Paganini - Violin Concerto No. 3 in E - Salvatore Accardo with Charles Dutoit conducting the London PO









and Pettersson - Symphony No. 6 - Manfred Trojahn conducting the Deutsches Symphonie-Orchester, Berlin









I read somewhere that Pettersson's 6th symphony has the longest coda of any other symphonic work, at about 20 minutes.


----------



## senza sordino

Day 2 of my string orchestra festival. All from the iPod running for about three hours today. It's too much typing to include performers. 

Atterberg Suite #3 for violin, Viola and string orchestra 
Nielsen At the bier of a young artist 
Larson Adagio for string orchestra 
Holst St Paul's Suite
Delius Two Aquarelles 
Elgar Serenade for Strings
Britten Simple Symphony
Warlock Capriol Suite
Tippett Concerto for double string orchestra 
Villa Lobos Bachianas Brasileiras #1 and #9

Part three tomorrow


----------



## bejart

Mozart: Piano Sonata in C Major, KV 545

Richard Fuller, piano


----------



## Morimur




----------



## Pugg

​
_WOLFGANG AMADEUS MOZART _
Symphony No. 36 in C major, K. 425 "Linz" • Symphony No. 40 in G minor, K. 550


----------



## Jeffrey Smith

TurnaboutVox said:


> *Webern
> Passacaglia Op. 1*
> LSO, Boulez [You Tube]
> 
> *
> Webern
> 5 Movements for String Quartet, Op.5*
> Alban Berg Quartet [EMI]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> Webern
> Complete works for string quartet *
> Quartetto Italiano [Philips]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> Brahms
> String Sextet Op.18*
> Krysia Osostowicz, Niels Chr. Øllgaard, Steven Dann, Michel Camille, Marko Ylonen, Franz Ortner (at the 12th Esbjerg International Chamber Music Festival 2010) [You Tube]
> 
> Nope. This does nothing for me. For some reason, Brahms' chamber music always induces a mental picture of a bearded patriarch refusing his hysterically weeping daughters some unimportant freedom like campaigning for female suffrage, in front of a "Home Sweet Home" sampler on the wall. To my ears, it's the sound of frustration and the death of hope. Sorry, there doesn't seem to be much I can do about my aversion. I am clearly not the intended audience for this composer's output.



Ha! The sextets are some of my favorite Brahms, no despair there.
But, as I like to say, chaconne a son gout....
As for me, this is currently playing








CD 4, effectively spanning the composer's full creative life
Sonatas in EFlat K 302/293b
in G K 9
in e minor K 304/300c
in D K 29
in A K 526


----------



## Bruce

*Some YT selections*

Drawing on YouTube for a couple more selections tonight:

*Schönberg *- Violin Concerto - Michael Erxleben (violin), Claus Peter Flor/Berlin SO






And *Pfitzner *- Piano Concerto in E-flat, Op. 31 - Tzimon Barto (piano), Christian Thielmann/Sächsische Staatskapelle Dresden


----------



## Pugg

D Smith said:


> Celebrating Handel's birthday here with this superb collection by Kiri Te Kanawa and Christopher Hogwood. Recommended.


I bought this one last week for €1,00


----------



## Morimur




----------



## Pugg

*Renée Fleming - Great Opera Scenes*

Britten:Embroidery in childhood (from Peter Grimes)

Dvorak:Mesícku na nebi hlubokém 'Song to the Moon' (from Rusalka)

Mozart:E Susanna non vien! … Dove sono i bei momenti (from Le nozze di Figaro)
Porgi amor (from Le nozze di Figaro)

Strauss, R:Transformation scene from Daphne

Tchaikovskyuskay pogibnu ya 'Tatiana's Letter Scene' (from Eugene Onegin)

Verdi:Mia madre aveva...Piangea cantando...Ave Maria (from Otello)

Renée Fleming (soprano)


----------



## Kevin Pearson

Long and boring day at work today. So glad to be home and settle in with some fine music. Listening to this recording of Yevgeny Sudbin playing some Scarlatti piano sontatas. Really a great disc by one of the best recording artists in the BIS catalog. I love his recordings of Medtner's works and his Scriabin as well.


----------



## tortkis

Reappearances - Mivos Quartet (Carrier Records)








Alex Mincek: String Quartet No. 3 "lift - tilt - filter - split" (2010)
Wolfgang Rihm: Quartettstudie (2003-2004)
David Brynjar Franzson: on Repetition and Reappearances (2010)
Felipe Lara: Corde Vocale (2005)


----------



## PeteW

Berceuse, Chopin
A real favourite of mine, on the radio when I switched it on this a.m.
Murray Perahia on this occasion.


----------



## Pugg

BRAHMS Trio for Piano, Violin and Horn (Kogan, Shapiro) 
ALABIEV Piano Quintet (Beethoven Quartet)


----------



## Pugg

​
*Ravel*:

Piano Concerto in G major
Piano Concerto in D major (for the left hand)

Valses nobles et sentimentales

_Krystian Zimerman_ (piano)

Cleveland Orchestra, London Symphony Orchestra, Pierre Boulez


----------



## TurnaboutVox

Jeffrey Smith said:


> Ha! The sextets are some of my favorite Brahms, no despair there.
> But, as I like to say, chaconne a son gout....


I know, I'm a cloth-eared philistine. I can't work out what it is about Brahms that I don't like. When his forces are smaller and the textures thinner I like him better (late solo piano works, to some extent the violin sonatas). The only thing I'd consider taking to the fabled desert island is the Fantasies Op. 116, which is slim pickings.

Current listening:

*
Bartok
Violin Concerto No. 1
Violin Concerto No. 2
Viola Concerto (completed Serly)*
James Ehnes, BBC Philharmonic Orchestra, Gianandrea Noseda [Chandos, ]


----------



## Pugg

​
*Massenet: Thaïs*

*Renée Fleming* (Thaïs),_ Thomas Hampson_ (Athanael), Giuseppe Sabbatini (Nicias), Estefano Palatchi (Palemon)

Orchestre National Bordeaux Aquitaine, _Yves Abel
_



> "Within minutes of Renée Fleming's entrance it is clear that she simply has a vocal class that puts her in a different league. The famous Meditation is a dream. It is clear that this new Thaïs has pretty well everything going for it." Good CD Guide
> 
> "At last - a modern recording of Thaïs with a soprano who can sing the title-role. All we need is a soprano with a fabulously beautiful voice, idiomatic French, a sensuous legato, pure high notes up to a stratospheric top D, and the ability to leave every listener weak at the knees. Where was the problem? Renée Fleming makes it all sound so easy. Her success a couple of years ago at the Opéra Bastille in Paris with Massenet's Manon showed that she has an affinity for this composer.
> As Thaïs, a role with a similar vocal profile, she proves equally well cast. Within minutes of her entrance it's clear that neither of the other sets from the last 25 years will be able to touch her.
> Fleming simply has a vocal class that puts her in a different league and there's just enough individuality in her singing to give Fleming's Thaïs a personality of her own, and vocal loveliness brings a bloom to her every scene.
> The Athanaël she leaves behind is Thomas Hampson, who is her match in sensitivity and roundness of tone. Their duet at the oasis in the desert is beautifully sung, every word clear, every phrase shaped with feeling. If only Hampson were equally good at getting beneath the skin of the operatic characters he plays. In the case of Athanaël there's plenty of psychological complexity down there to uncover, but Hampson seems unwilling to engage the character's dark side.
> Occasionally, one regrets that Abel doesn't have the New Philharmonia at his disposal, as Maazel does, but the subtlety of colour and accent that he draws from the Orchestre National Bordeaux-Aquitaine are a world apart from Maazel's constant up-front aggression.
> The famous 'Méditation', elegantly played by the young French violinist Renaud Capuçon, and featuring swoony background chorus is a dream. Add in a first-class Decca recording and it will be clear that this new Thaïs has pretty well everything going for it." Gramophone Classical Music Guide, 2010
> 
> "At last - a modern recording of Thaïs with a soprano who can sing the title-role...There is just enough individuality in her singing to give Fleming's Thaïs a personality of her own, and vocal loveliness brings a bloom to her every scene...Thomas Hampson...is her match in sensitivity and roundness of tone." Gramophone Magazine, November 2000
> 
> "[Thais] finds an ideal interpreter in Renee Fleming. After making the heroine's unlikely conversion to virtue totally convincing, she crowns her performance with a deeply affecting account of her death scene...[Hampson] cannot quite equal her in such total conviction but he is vocally ideal." Penguin Guide, 2011 edition


----------



## elgar's ghost

More Handel this morning/early afternoon.

Organ Concerti 1-6 op.4 HWV289-294 (1735-36), Sonata for organ and orchestra from the first version of the oratorio _Il trionfo del tempo e del disinganno_ HWV46a (1707), _Arrival of the Queen of Sheba_ - orchestral excerpt from the oratorio _Solomon_ HWV67 (1749), Concerto grosso in C - [originally performed during the oratorio _Alexander's Feast_ HWV75] HWV318 (1736) and Concerti a due cori 1-3 HWV332-334 (1747-48):


----------



## ShropshireMoose

J.S. Bach: Double Concerto in D Minor, BWV 1043
Vivaldi: Concerto in D Minor, Op.3 No.11 Nathan Milstein/Erica Morini/Chamber Orchestra
J.S.Bach: Sonata in C for Two Violins and Figured Bass, BWV 1037 Nathan Milstein/Erica Morini/Betty Fischer

A smashing LP of works for two violins beautifully played by Nathan Milstein and Erica Morini. A very good start to the day.


----------



## Pugg

[​
_Saint-Saëns: Piano Concertos ( disc 1)
Jean- Philippe Collard / André Previn _


----------



## Blancrocher

Bach: Concertos for 2 and 3 Pianos (Casadesus etc.)


----------



## Pugg

*Czerny: Bel Canto Concertante*

Czerny:Introduction, Variations Et Presto Finale Sur Un Thème Favori De L'opéra Norma De Bellini, Op. 281
Grandes Variations De Bravura Sur Deux Motifs De L'opéra Fra Diavolo De D.F.E. Auber, Op. 232
Introduction, Variations Et Polacca Dals Le Style Brillant Sur La Cavatine Favorite 'Tu Vedrai La Sventurata' Chantée Par M. Rubini Dans L'opéra...
Introduction and Variations Brillantes Sur Le Marche Favori De L'opéra Gli Arabi Nelle Gallie De Pacini, Op. 234

_Rosemary Tuck_ (piano)

English Chamber Orchestra, _Richard Bonynge_


----------



## bejart

Georg Philipp Telemann (1681-1767): Violin Concerto No.8 in G Major

Iona Brown on violin with the Academy of St.Martin-in-the-Fields


----------



## schigolch




----------



## Pugg

*Brahms* :Symphony No. 4, Variations on a theme by Haydn


----------



## pmsummer

DUO FÜR VIOLIN UND CELLO; STUDIE ÜBER MEHRKLÄNGE FÜR OBOE SOLO; TREMA FÜR VIOLONCELLO SOLO
*Heinz Holliger*
SUITE FOR SOLO CELLO NO. 4
*J.S. Bach*
Thomas Demenga - violoncello
Catrin Demenga - violin
Heinz Holliger - oboe

_ECM New Series_


----------



## Pugg

​*Beethoven*; piano concertos 3 & 5
_Rudolf Serkin / Leonard Bernstein _


----------



## Vasks

*Rameau - Overture to Act 1 of "Les Surprises de l'Amour" (Rousset/L'Oiseau-Lyre)
Janequin - Assorted Chansons (Ensemble Clement Janequin/Harmonia Mundi)
Marais - Selections from "Suitte d'un gout etranger" (Coin/Decca)*


----------



## Pugg

​*Meyerbeer: Semiramide
*
Marco Bellei (harpsichord), Deborah Riedel (Semiramide), Filippo Adami (Ircano), Fiona Janes (Scitalce), Wojtek Gierlach (Mirteo), Olga Peretyatko (Tamiri), Leonardo Silva (Sibari)

Württemberg Philharmonic Orchestra & Altensteig Rossini Choir, _Richard Bonynge_


----------



## pmsummer

MY FAVORITE THINGS
_Virtuoso Encores _
Works by Rodgers, Saint-Saëns, Chopin, Liszt, & Others
*Stephen Hough* - piano

_Music Masters_


----------



## Badinerie

Bought a new LG Smart Blu ray player. Got a free week of the Berliner Philharmoniker Digital concert hall..
Just watched Neeme Järvi conducting Rimsky-Korsakow's Scheherazade at the Waldbühne. Wonderous stuff indeedy!


----------



## TurnaboutVox

*Bartók
The Miraculous Mandarin, Sz.73*
Chicago Symphony Orchestra, Pierre Boulez; Chicago Symphony Chorus, Duain Wolfe
*
Music for Strings, Percussion and Celesta, Sz.106*
Chicago Symphony Orchestra, Pierre Boulez










*Mahler
Symphony No.5 in C sharp minor*
Wiener Philharmoniker, Pierre Boulez

A nice Mahler #5 as well with terrific brass and persussion, and a wonderful sense of detail revealed. This doesn't displace Solti and the Chicago SO from my affections, but it's an impressive performance (and recording).


----------



## pmsummer

ALPHA AND OMEGA
*Antony Pitts*
Tonus Peregrinus

_Hyperion_


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Mendelssohn, String Symphony No. 1*


----------



## elgar's ghost

Just in the mood for these discs, none of which I've heard for years. Of the Offenbach adaptations, _Gaîté Parisienne_ was a ballet made primarily from an assortment of short-ish dance movements and _Offenbachiana_ was a four-part concert work in which material (mainly from the operettas _La Grande-Duchesse de Gérolstein_ and _Barbe-bleue_) was arranged in such a way that it became a kind of Concerto for Orchestra.

14 Overtures - _Guillaume Tell_ (1829), _Il signor Bruschino_ (1813), _Il viaggio a Reims_ (1825), _La scala di seta_ (1812), _La gazza ladra_ (1817), _Il turco in Italia_ (1814), _L'italiana in Algeri_ (1813), _Il barbiere de Siviglia_ (1816), _Torvaldo e Dorliska_ (1815), _La cambiale di matrimonio_ (1810), _Otello_ (1816), _Semiramide_ (1823), _Le siège de Corinthe _ (1826) and _Tancredi_ (1813):










_Gaîté Parisienne_ [arr. M. Rosenthal /J. Brindejonc-Offenbach] (1938) and _Offenbachiana_ [arr. M. Rosenthal] (1953):


----------



## ShropshireMoose

Handel: Concerti Grosso, Op.6 Nos.1-8 Boyd Neel String Orchestra/Boyd Neel/Thurston Dart

Spirited and enjoyable renderings of these delightful endlessly inventive works.


----------



## Flamme

http://www.radiotunes.com/romantic


----------



## Haydn man

A bit more Haydn for Wednesday evening
Symphonies 8 and 26 just chosen at random


----------



## deprofundis

I'm lisening to some* Ligeti *string quartets 1-2 on naxos nicely executed by the Parker Quartet, what gave me the idea was Ligeti was mention for his  etude d'automne a Varsovie on Ars subtilior has succesors to this movement, this and Brice Pauset.Ligetii is greater than i though , he is among the best modernist of the last century.


----------



## KenOC

Beethoven's Hammerklavier Sonata, Igor Levit. A fine performance, one of the best.


----------



## KenOC

A rarity: Beethoven's 14 Variations in E-flat major for piano trio, Op. 44. These may have been written while Beethoven was still in Bonn and incorporate some operatic tunes from that time by other composers. Beaux Arts Trio.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Haydn, Quartet Op. 77, No. 1*

The Mosaiques plays Haydn expressively and with a secure tone that makes you forget they're on period instruments. I remember the early days of HIP string playing. Things have really improved since then.


----------



## ShropshireMoose

Schubert: Symphony No.8 in B Minor "Unfinished"/"Rosamunde" Op.26: Overture/Ballet No.2 in G/Entr'acte No.3 in B-flat Royal Philharmonic Orchestra/Sir Malcolm Sargent

A superb version of the "Unfinished", Sargent almost seems to let it play itself, so naturally does it unfold, a fine example of the art which conceals art. I've had this record for years and get as much pleasure from it now as I did when I first bought it. Money well spent methinks.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Handel, Concerto Grosso Op.6, No. 1*

I haven't listened to Handel in a long time. I need to fix that.


----------



## George O

Lockenhaus Festival 1983

Gideon Kremer, violin
and many others

details:
https://searchworks.stanford.edu/view/307731

4-LP box set on Orfeo (West Germany), from 1984

5 stars


----------



## D Smith

I was in a Bruckner mood tonight so put on Symphony No. 1 conducted by Wand with Cologne. This early piece has always been a bit overwrought for my taste, but Wand makes it make sense.


----------



## Guest




----------



## JosefinaHW

Bartok, Concerto for Orchestra Berlin Philharmonic, David Zinman, Oct. 25, 2008


----------



## SONNET CLV

Haydn man said:


> View attachment 81854
> 
> A bit more Haydn for Wednesday evening
> Symphonies 8 and 26 just chosen at random


As I turn to Haydn's Symphony 53 tonight -- _L'Imperiale_, in D Major -- as the next item in my ongoing listening survey of the complete symphonies (as recorded by Adam Fischer and the Austro-Hungarian Haydn Orchestra in the "Complete Symphonies" box set on BRILLIANT CLASSICS) I reflect that I am now half-way through the works. My listening session, of one symphony per day beginning on the first day of this year, has taken me through fifty-two numbered works and two symphonies marked "Symphony A" and "Symphony B" in the BRILLIANT CLASSICS box.









Haydn man's post, quoted above, reminds me that Haydn is enjoyable whether taken on in some systematic way, as I have chosen to do, or simply at random, as Haydn man chose.

Earlier today I selected two works sitting side by side on the "B" shelf of my CD rack and immensely enjoyed both listens: Ernest Bloch's 1924 _Poeme mystique_, a 20 minute piece for violin and piano (featuring the Wallerstein duo -- Donald Wallerstein, violin; Vivian Hornik Wallerstein, piano, on a 1989 ARABESQUE RECORDING "BLOCH: Complete Music for Violin and Piano, Volume II" labeled AR Z6606) and Karl-Birger Blomdahl's 1950 Symphony No.3, _Facetter_, a 23 minute single movement, five-section symphony and one of the great works of the 20th century (on the BIS label, CD-611, "Blomdahl: The Three Symphonies" featuring Leif Segerstam leading the Swedish Radio Symphony Orchestra). Both of these pieces remain must hears for both those new to our hobby and those who count themselves jaded old-timers (like me).







and


----------



## bejart

Jan Vanhal (1739-1813): Sinfonia in G Major, Bryan G10

Riyoko Matsui leading the Haydn Sinfonietta Tokyo


----------



## KenOC

Late to the Saturday Symphony: Bruckner's Symphony No. 2, Wand/Cologne.


----------



## Jeffrey Smith

KenOC said:


> Late to the Saturday Symphony: Bruckner's Symphony No. 2, Wand/Cologne.


I don't care for that performance too much...in fact I am not a fan of that symphony...but I hope you don't feel you wasted an hour with endless bloviations. No one is as bad as Tintner....


----------



## Jeffrey Smith

Kevin Pearson said:


> Long and boring day at work today. So glad to be home and settle in with some fine music. Listening to this recording of Yevgeny Sudbin playing some Scarlatti piano sontatas. Really a great disc by one of the best recording artists in the BIS catalog. I love his recordings of Medtner's works and his Scriabin as well.


I also am home from work, and fighting off an incipient cold to boot, and using Scarlatti as the remedy, but in my case Angela Hewitt is the pianist.








Almost as good as her Bach, which I consider superb.


----------



## MrTortoise

George Malcolm at the harpsichord

*Johann Sebastian Bach*
Italian Concerto, BWV 971
Chromatic Fantasia and Fugue in d-minor, BWV 903
Toccata in D, BWV 912
French Suite No. 5 in G, BWV 816
*Domenico Paradies* - Toccata in a-minor
*Louis-Claude Daquin* - The Cuckoo
*Nikolai Rimsky-Korsakov* - The Flight of the Bumblebee
*Jean-Philippe Rameau*
La Poule
Le Rappel des Oiseaux
Tambourin
*François Couperin*
Le Rossignol-En-Amour
Le Carillon de Cithere
*Alex Templeton* - Bach Goes to Town
*George Malcolm* - Bach Before the Mast


----------



## Blancrocher

Shosty: String Quartets 14-15 (Fitzwilliam)


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Schnittke, Symphony No. 5*

Schnittke's symphony cycle may be uneven, but this one is pretty strong.


----------



## Balthazar

*Shostakovich ~ The Preludes and Fugues, Op. 87*

Alexander Melnikov at the keyboard.


----------



## KenOC

Balthazar said:


> *Shostakovich ~ The Preludes and Fugues, Op. 87*
> 
> Alexander Melnikov at the keyboard.


My favorite recording of these!


----------



## senza sordino

Day three, and the last day of my string orchestra festival. From my iPod listening at work as I mark and prepare report cards. Sorry, it's too much typing to include performers.

Respighi Ancient Airs and Dances
Rangstrom Divertimento Elegiaco for string orchestra 
Schoenberg Verklärte Nacht
Barber Adagio for strings
RVW Fantasia on a theme of Thomas Tallis
RVW Fantasia on Greensleeves
Tchaikovsky Andante Cantabile from the first string quartet arranged for string orchestra 
Mahler Symphony #5 Adagio
W. Schuman Symphony no 5 for string orchestra 
Strauss Metamorphosen
Shostakovich Chamber Symphony arranged from the eighth string quartet


----------



## Pugg

​*Schumann; Piano Quintets Op.44 & 47*
Menahem Pressler - Emerson String Quartet


----------



## Cosmos

I feel like I post about listening to this album on here every time, but I can't help it: it's one of the best ones I have in my collection.

Beethoven - The Last Three Piano Sonatas, Rudolf Serkin


----------



## DiesIraeCX

*Pérotin*: _Viderunt Omnes, Sederunt Principes, Veni Creator Spiritus, Alleluia Posui Adiutorium, O Maria Virginei, Dum Sigilum, Isaias Cecinit, Alleluia Nativitas, Beata Viscera_ (The Hilliard Ensemble)










Wow, what a difference this recording has made! I've listened to versions of Viderunt Omnes on YouTube and Spotify, but neither has come close to this recording. The glowing reviews on Amazon and elsewhere are definitely merited.

*Beethoven*: _Diabelli Variations_ (Maurizio Pollini)

As usual, Pollini somehow never lets the listener lose sight of the bigger picture, the sum of the parts. No other pianist comes close to maintaining structural integrity like Pollini. I think this is why Pollini shines in Beethoven. You actually get the interconnectedness of each and every variation, even as each one strays further and further away from the original theme. Same goes for Pollini's playing in the variations finale of Beethoven's 30th piano sonata, each mood change, every whimsical jump from adagio to presto, sounds inevitable and part of a whole. I've heard so many interpretations of that movement where it feels jagged and choppy, as if each variation was tackled one at a time, with no mind being payed to the bigger picture.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Brahms*:
Capriccio in F sharp minor, Op. 76 No. 1
Intermezzo in A major, Op. 118 No. 2
Rhapsodies (2), Op. 79
Intermezzi (3), Op. 117

_Ivo Pogorelich _(piano)


----------



## Pugg

​
*Haydn, M*_:Missa Sancti Francisci Seraphici, MH 119

Requiem in C minor pro defuncto Archiepiscopo Sigismundo, MH 155
_
Ibolya Verebics (soprano), Judit Németh (mezzo-soprano), Martin Klietmann (tenor), József Moldvay (bass)

Hungarian Radio and Television Chorus, Liszt Ferenc Chamber Orchestra, Budapest, Helmuth Rilling


----------



## Pugg

*Gershwin*:"Rhapsody in Blue"
[Soloist] Leonard Bernstein (P & conductor), Columbia Symphony Orchestra (June 23, 1959 New York, St. George Hotel),
"An American in Paris"
New York Philharmonic (December 21, 1958 New York, St. George Hotel)
Grofe: "Grand Canyon Suite"
New York Philharmonic (May 20, 1963 New York, Philharmonic Hall)


----------



## Badinerie

Even if you dont like the songs, Janet Baker sounds marvelous here. Im having a last listen to this lp before I bin it. Shame really but I bought is a while ago and the condition is borderline. If I get rid then it might push me to get the Janet Baker CD Box set!


----------



## Pugg

​*Giuseppe Verdi: Macbeth.*
_Mara Zampieri/ Renato Bruson/ Shicoff/ Lloyd
Giuseppe Sinopoli_ conducting.
Recorded 1983


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Badinerie said:


> If I get rid then it might push me to get the Janet Baker CD Box set!


Which is a fantastic bargain. You won't however find these songs on it, as this was recorded for Saga before she contracted to EMI.

It's on this set.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Keilberth's recording of Weber's *Der Freischutz* does rather have a surfeit of dialogue, but at least it's spoken by the singers, and you can always programme it out.

Other than that small cavil, this is a classic performance, in excellent sound. The Berlin Philharmonic play marvellously for Keilberth, with a particularly spine-chilling Wolf's Glen scene. He has a superb cast at his command, with Grummer absolutely outstanding as a silvery, pure-toned Agathe, singing her solos with a deep understanding of Agathe's situation. I find it hard to choose between her and Schwarzkopf in these arias, than which there can be no higher praise. She is nicely contrasted with Lisa Otto's pert Aenchen.
Schock has just the right weight of voice for Max, and Frick makes a wonderfully humane Hermit.


----------



## ShropshireMoose

Debussy: L'Isle Joyeuse/Preludes Books 1 and 2 Marcelle Meyer

Walter Gieseking was always the benchmark for Debussy's Preludes when I was younger (and for many still is), yet these recordings of a similar vintage (1956-7) were never mentioned, nor if it comes to that was Marcelle Meyer. This is a great pity, as she was clearly one of the greatest pianists of the 20th century, and having got hold of this set when it came out last year, I immediately felt that these were amongst the finest performances of the Preludes that I've *ever* heard. Rarely equalled and never bettered would be my summing up. Much the same can be said of her Chabrier, Rameau, Scarlatti, Ravel, Bach, Couperin, etc. etc. That you can buy the 17 CD set for only a couple of pounds more than one full price CD must be the bargain of the century and I would urge anyone who loves great piano playing to buy this set, *no really good collection of piano recordings can afford to be without it.*


----------



## Pugg

*Rachmaninov*: Sonata 2 + Etudes-tableaux opp.33 & 39


----------



## elgar's ghost

Penultimate session of Handel's orchestral works along with Rossini's Stabat Mater and Schubert's complete incidental music to the play _Rosamunde, Fürstin von Zypern_. Claudio Abbado re-sequenced most of the numbers for this recording, presumably for reasons of structural logic, but on this occasion I'm going with the original order.

Organ Concerti 7-12 op.7 HWV306-311 (1740-49):










Stabat Mater (1831 - extra numbers added in 1841):










_Rosamunde, Fürstin von Zypern_ - incidental music to the play by Helmina von Chézy D797 (1823):


----------



## TurnaboutVox

*Brahms - Late piano music
Fantasies Op. 116
Intermezzos Op. 117
Piano Pieces Op. 118
Piano Pieces Op. 119*
Stephen Kovacevich (Piano) [Philips, CD 1994]

Definitely my favourite Brahms works, and a fine performance from Stephen Kovacevich. The 1985 recording is showing its age, however.


----------



## bejart

Pietro Locatelli (1695-1764): Flute Sonata in B Flat, Op.2, No.3

Jed Wentz on flute with Musica ad Rhenum: Job ter Haar, cello -- Marcelo Bussi, harpsichord


----------



## Guest

DiesIraeCX said:


> *Pérotin*: _Viderunt Omnes, Sederunt Principes, Veni Creator Spiritus, Alleluia Posui Adiutorium, O Maria Virginei, Dum Sigilum, Isaias Cecinit, Alleluia Nativitas, Beata Viscera_ (The Hilliard Ensemble)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, what a difference this recording has made! I've listened to versions of Viderunt Omnes on YouTube and Spotify, but neither has come close to this recording. The glowing reviews on Amazon and elsewhere are definitely merited.
> 
> Congratulations !


----------



## Pugg

​
*Glazunov*:Violin Concerto in A minor, Op. 82

*Prokofiev*:Violin Concerto No. 2 in G minor, Op. 63

_Nikolaj Znaider_ (violin)

Symphonieorchester des Bayerischen Rundfunks, Mariss Jansons


----------



## MrTortoise

Igor Stravinsky

Songs
Faun and the Shepherdess
Two Poems of Paul Verlaine
Three Japanese Lyrics
Peasant Songs
Cat's Cradle Songs
Four Songs for Voice, Flute, Harp, and Guitar
Three Songs from William Shakespeare
In Memoriam Dylan Thomas
Elegy for JFK
The Owl and the Pussycat
Tilim-Bom - A Story for Children


----------



## Pugg

*Anna Moffo *:

1. Chants d'Auvergene / L'Antouènou (Vol. II, No. 2)
2. Chants d'Auvergene / Pastourelle (Vol. II, No. 1)
3. Chants d'Auvergene / L'Aio dè rotso (Vol. I, No. 3a)
4. Chants d'Auvergene / Bailèro (Vol. I, No. 2)
5. Chants d'Auvergene / Passo pel prat (Vol. III, No. 2)
6. Chants d'Auvergene / Malurous qu'o uno fenno (Vol. III, No. 5)
7. Chants d'Auvergene / Brezairola (Vol. III, No. 4)
8. Bachianas brasileiras No. 5 / Ária (Cantilena)
9. Bachianas brasileiras No. 5 / Dança (Martelo)
10. Vocalise, Op. 34, No. 14


----------



## Andolink

*G.F. Handel*: _Belshazzar_









*G.F. Handel*: harpsichord works


----------



## Pugg

​
_Wetz: Requiem Op. 50 in B minor_

Marietta Zumbült (soprano), Mario Hoff (baritone)

Dombergchor Erfurt, Philharmonischer Chor Weimar, Thüringisches Kammerorchester Weimar, George Alexander Albrecht


----------



## Vasks

_This disc just arrived and was given its first hearing in the morning, not during the dark of night_ ;-)


----------



## jim prideaux

Alfven-Symphony no. 4 performed by Jarvi and the Royal Swedish etc.....

on first listening it really feels like I have 'drawn a blank'-here or to put it bluntly-I just do not get it !


----------



## Pugg

​*Verdi: Rigoletto*

_Renato Bruson_ (Rigoletto),_ Andrea Rost _(Gilda), _Roberto Alagna_ (Il Duca di Montova), Dimitri Kavrakos (Sparafucile), Mariana Pentcheva (Maddalena), Giorgio Giuseppini (Monterone), Antonella Trevisan (Giovanna), Silvestro Sammaritano (Marullo), Ernesto Gavazzi (Borsa), Antonio de Gobbi (Conte di Ceprano), Nicoletta Zanini (Contessa di Ceprano), Marilena Laurenza (Paggio)

Orchestra E Coro Del Teatro Alla Scala, *Riccardo Muti*:tiphat:

Come on Sony give us the DVD release.


----------



## Orfeo

D Smith said:


> I was in a Bruckner mood tonight so put on Symphony No. 1 conducted by Wand with Cologne. This early piece has always been a *bit overwrought* for my taste, but Wand makes it make sense.


I think more so (overwrought, that is), because this is the revised "Vienna" version of the symphony, which musically makes less sense. There is the greater sense of freshness, confidence, and coherency in the original version. It is a curious work in that edition, however, and Wand did us a good service by recording it. But it is like his Third Symphony (and Tchaikovsky's Second, come to think of it) in that it would have been better for Bruckner to have left it untouched.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Orchestral Tchaikovsky part one this afternoon.

Symphony no.2 in C-minor - _Little Russian_ op.17 (1972), _The Tempest_ - Symphonic Fantasia after Shakespeare op.18 (1873), _Swan Lake_ - ballet in four acts op.20 (1876), Piano Concerto no.1 in B-flat minor op.23 (1875) and Symphony no.3 in D - _Polish_ op.29 (1875):




































***

(Symphony no.3 was conducted by Vladimir Rilov with the Leningrad PO)


----------



## Vronsky

*Mahler: Symphonie No. 6*










Gustav Mahler: Symphonie No. 6 "Tragic"
Philharmonia Orchestra *·* Giuseppe Sinopoli


----------



## Badinerie

GregMitchell said:


> Which is a fantastic bargain. You won't however find these songs on it, as this was recorded for Saga before she contracted to EMI.
> 
> It's on this set.


Thanks for the pointer...It has the Schubert and Schumann Lieder too. I suppose I could put up with the Brahms..

Meanwhile Headphone session again.. I couldnt find a decent image of my Mono version lp but this is very good actually. The Swan of Tuonela is very intimate.


----------



## Badinerie

Next up...Little bit of Amy. Again I cant find any decent pictures of the Proper Mono version...dunno where all this stereo rubbish comess from 

Unfortunatley Amy seems to have a touch of the Agnes Moorheads about her in this cover!


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Badinerie said:


> Unfortunatley Amy seems to have a touch of the Agnes Moorheads about her in this cover!


Dead ringer! :lol:


----------



## shadowdancer

Talking today about Hamburg in another thread brought a "Brahmsian" mood.
One of my favorites:


----------



## Morimur

Listening to this wonderful recording again. If you like Schubert's lieder, you will love this.


----------



## Guest

Arvo Pärt
Te Deum

...before lending it to my niece...
...will I ever see it again?!


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Bruckner, Symphony No. 4*

Furtwangler, then Karajan. I'm finally able to relax and let Furtwangler do what he does with the music.


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

Haydn man said:


> View attachment 81815
> 
> 
> Some Haydn for a Tuesday evening.


Ahhh, the Trio Wanderer. In your opinion, how does it rate among the interpretations of these works? 

F. J. Haydn - Symphony No. 103 in E-Flat Major, 'Drumroll' (Sir Georg Solti; London Philharmonic Orchestra).









I'm really liking Solti's takes on Haydn's last great symphonies. His 103 is one of the best I've heard so far, and the 104 is fantastic.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

The first recording of Britten's *Serenade for Tenor, Horn and Strings* recorded a year after its premiere for the performers it was written for, Peter Pears and Dennis Brain. The sound (1944) is a bit ropey, and there are quite a few clicks and pops, but it is still a great performance. Of course Pears and Britten went on to re-record the work in 1963, this time with Barry Tuckwell (Brain having been tragically killed in a motor accident in 1957), a performance equally as fine, but the history that hangs around this recording makes it essential listening.

The *Seven Sonnets of Michelangelo* and *Winter Words* (settings of poems by Thomas Hardy) were also written for Peter Pears, and these recordings made in 1954 (in somewhat better sound than the Serenade) were the only ones Pears and Britten made of the cycles, and still remain the benchmark for the songs.


----------



## Haydn man

HaydnBearstheClock said:


> Ahhh, the Trio Wanderer. In your opinion, how does it rate among the interpretations of these works?
> 
> F. J. Haydn - Symphony No. 103 in E-Flat Major, 'Drumroll' (Sir Georg Solti; London Philharmonic Orchestra).
> 
> View attachment 81886
> 
> 
> I'm really liking Solti's takes on Haydn's last great symphonies. His 103 is one of the best I've heard so far, and the 104 is fantastic.


I think the Trio Wanderer performances are very good with clean and crisp playing and excellent recording. I rate them highly.
Not familiar with the Solti versions of the late symphonies, will look on Spotify for them


----------



## Mahlerian

Mozart: La clemenza di Tito
Stuart Burrows, Janet Baker, Lucia Popp, Yvonne Minton, Frederica von Stade, Robert Lloyd, Orchestra and Chorus of the Royal Opera House, cond. Davis


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

Haydn man said:


> I think the Trio Wanderer performances are very good with clean and crisp playing and excellent recording. I rate them highly.
> Not familiar with the Solti versions of the late symphonies, will look on Spotify for them


Thanks for the feedback, Haydnman . Do check out Solti's Haydn, he's very good imo.


----------



## KenOC

Stravinsky, Dumbarton Oaks Concerto, Boulez cond.


----------



## Balthazar

*Milton Babbitt ~ Sextets and The Joy of More Sextets*

Rolf Schulte (violin) and Alan Feinberg (piano)


----------



## Guest

This recording on my i-Pod helped me to endure a flight to Los Angeles this morning.


----------



## deprofundis

Im lisening to *john Dunstable *he is one of the visionary of early renaissance, his music make a concret evolution to evolving music of this era. than on the same compilation im lisening to* Ockhengem*, the end of medieval and debut of renaissance perriod was rich in talent, outstanding music was made in this era.


----------



## KenOC

Rite of Spring, William Steinberg's performance with the Boston Symphony Orchestra. Mentioned elsewhere today and quite exciting. It can be had for free here:

http://metrognomemusic.blogspot.com/2013/04/william-steinberg-conducts-rite-of.html


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

Cecilia Bartoli's latest foray into Baroque music is adorned with what might be a contender for worst cover of the year. Like the sensationalist title, it is no doubt Decca's attempt to over-glamorise the repertoire. After all, a more literal name such as 'Arias from Baroque Italian oratorios composed for Rome dating from a short period during which the Papacy forbade secular staged entertainment' would not set as many pulses racing as Bartoli recreating sensual poses inspired by Fellini's La dolce vita.

But if Decca's packaging brings this repertoire to wider prominence then it cannot be a sinful thing to promote a veritable treasure trove. Caldara, Handel and Alessandro Scarlatti neatly sidestepped the issue of 'forbidden opera' by creating fully fledged dramatic music to religious libretti (often written by connoisseur Cardinals who could not get their operatic fix unless they sorted out their own entertainments). The allegorical or descriptive nature of the libretti is less obviously active than secular opera texts; but the musical vocabulary applied to the expression of intense emotional responses certainly produces undeniably dramatic effects.

Bartoli's extrovert singing finds an ideal partner in Marc Minkowski's characteristically extreme direction. Both artists have sometimes been guilty of being too volatile in Italianate Baroque music but here they seem to iron out each other's flaws so that the combination of their passionately communicative styles produces fantastic results.
-Gramophone

I've long been a fan of Bartoli... and have posted any number of her recordings here (and commented on them) contrary to the suggestions in the Maria Callas thread that no other singers are ever mentioned or discussed on TC.

By the way... while I agree with the comments concerning the cover art, this is not even Bartoli's worst cover (unfortunately):


----------



## bejart

Mozart: Piano Concerto No.15 in B Flat, KV 450

Vladimir Ashkenazy on piano with the Philharmonia Orchestra


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

Recently I stumbled upon a comment suggesting that "run of the mill Mozart" (is there such a thing?) and "run of the mill Haydn" are virtually indistinguishable... while Mozart and Haydn at their finest are clearly tow very different composers. Sometime it seems that our experience of Mozart suffers from a lack of any context... with the exception of Haydn.

Here, Magdalena Kožená puts forth a recital that collects arias from Mozart, Gluck, and Josef Mysliveček. With the exception of "Voi che sapete" from _Le Nozze di Figaro_ Kozena avoids arias from Mozart's four "big guns" (Figaro, Cosi, Don Giovanni, and The Magic Flute). She even chooses one aria from La finta giardiniera, the opera composed by Mozart at age 12. In spite of this... and in spite of the fact that all of the Gluck and Josef Mysliveček works are certainly worth hearing... I can't say that Gluck or Mysliveček (certainly not Mysliveček) as represented here come anywhere near rivaling anything but the most juvenile works by Mozart.

This disc is especially interesting for a number of reasons. It makes it clear just how good Mozart was as even a child composer... and how well and early he had absorbed lessons from other composers of hi time. It is also interesting to anyone familiar with the conspiracy theorist, Robert Newman (who used to post here) who repeatedly put forth the theory that neither Mozart nor Haydn composed their own music... but rather had it provided by a consortium of composers including Josef Mysliveček first and foremost. One has to wonder how it is that much Mysliveček's music for Mozart was so much better than the music composed under his own name. :lol:


----------



## Mahlerian

StlukesguildOhio said:


> Here, Magdalena Kožená puts forth a recital that collects arias from Mozart, Gluck, and Josef Mysliveček. With the exception of "Voi che sapete" from _Le Nozze di Figaro_ Kozena avoids arias from Mozart's four "big guns" (Figaro, Cosi, Don Giovanni, and The Magic Flute). She even chooses one aria from *La finta giardiniera, the opera composed by Mozart at age 12*. In spite of this... and in spite of the fact that all of the Gluck and Josef Mysliveček works are certainly worth hearing... I can't say that Gluck or Mysliveček (certainly not Mysliveček) as represented here come anywhere near rivaling anything but the most juvenile works by Mozart.


La finta giardiniera was composed at age 18. Maybe you're confusing it with La finta semplice?


----------



## bejart

Pavel Vranicky (1756-1808): String Quartet in F Major, Op.23, No.6

Pro arte antiqua Praga: Vaclav Navrat and Jan Simon, violins -- Ivo Anyz, viola -- Petr Hejny, cello


----------



## Jeffrey Smith

HaydnBearstheClock said:


> Ahhh, the Trio Wanderer. In your opinion, how does it rate among the interpretations of these works?
> 
> F. J. Haydn - Symphony No. 103 in E-Flat Major, 'Drumroll' (Sir Georg Solti; London Philharmonic Orchestra).
> 
> View attachment 81886
> 
> 
> I'm really liking Solti's takes on Haydn's last great symphonies. His 103 is one of the best I've heard so far, and the 104 is fantastic.


I have the full set of Solti's London symphonies. My favorite Haydn on modern instruments, and one of Solti's best overall.

Currently in my ears
Mozart Sonatas for Fortepiano and Violin, Cooper/Podger. CD 6
Sonatas in F K. 376
in C K. 296
in G K. 27
in F K. 377


----------



## MrTortoise

Frederic Cliffe

Symphony No. 1 in C minor

Malmo Symphony Orchestra
Christopher Fifield, cond.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mozart*:
Symphony No. 36 in C major, K425 'Linz'
Symphony No. 38 in D major, K504 'Prague'

Prague Chamber Orchestra, Charles Mackerras


----------



## Pugg

shadowdancer said:


> Talking today about Hamburg in another thread brought a "Brahmsian" mood.
> One of my favorites:


A real classic :tiphat:


----------



## senza sordino

There has been some chatter here on TC recently about Shostakovich's eighth symphony. So I had a listen this afternoon. My recording is the Naxos disk with Petrenko and Liverpool. I need to listen some more to get to know the piece. There is a lot going on, and to be honest, I didn't give it my full attention. So today's listening has been:

DSCH Symphony no 8 Liverpool and Petrenko 
DSCH String Quartet no 3 Borodin Quartet
Debussy String Quartet Cuarteto Casals
Zemlinsky String Quartet no 2 Cuarteto Casals


----------



## Pugg

​
MOZART; Sonatas K 281 & 310, Fantasia K 397, Variations on Salve tu


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mozart : Arias*
The ever graceful; *Lucia Popp*:tiphat:


----------



## Badinerie

The boy's turn this morning. The lovely Fritz Wunderlich. Recordings from 1960-63.


----------



## Pugg

​
GUSTAV MAHLER
Symphony No. 2 in C minor "Resurrection"


----------



## Pugg

*Firts time listning*









​
*Donizetti: Le Duc d'Albe*

Angela Meade (Hélène d'Egmont), Michael Spyres (Henri de Bruges), Laurent Naouri (Le Duc d'Albe), Gianluca Buratto (Daniel Brauer), David Stout (Sandoval), Trystan Llyr Griffiths (Carlos), Robin Tritschler (Balbuena), Dawid Kimberg (Un Tavernier)

Hallé & Opera Rara Chorus, Sir Mark Elder


----------



## Tsaraslondon

This disc might include the famous *Night on Bald Mountain* (here in its original version) but the rest of the programme is filled with quite a few rarities, many of which were completely unknown to me.

Some thrilling stuff here in stunning performances from Abbado with the London Symphony Orchestra and Chorus. The beginning of the famous *Night on Bald Mountain* grabs you by the throat.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

*Chausson *(completed D'Indy)*
String Quartet in C minor, Op. 35

D'Indy
String Quartet No. 1 in D, Op. 35*
Chilingirian Quartet
[Hyperion, 2000]

I have been impressed by the Chilingirian Quartet since acquiring their Schubert string quintet in the LP era. These are also fine, analytical and astringent performances.










*
Mahler
Symphony No. 6 in A minor*
VPO, Boulez [DG, 1995]

The sonic clarity and 'transparency' of these performances and recordings is what continues to astonish and delight me. I feel I'm aware of many of the 'components' for the first time. An unreserved recommendation.


----------



## Pugg

*Ludwig van Beethoven* (1770-1827)
_No 6 playing 
_
Symphonien Nr.1-9 (180g, Limited edition and numbed )

Herbert von Karajan
*8 LPs*


----------



## elgar's ghost

Orchestral Tchaikovsky part two last night and this morning.

_Francesca da Rimini_ - Symphonic Fantasia after Alighieri op.32 (1876), _Variations on a Rococo Theme_ for cello and orchestra op.33 (1876), Violin Concerto in D op.35 (1878), Symphony no.4 in F-minor op.36 (1877), Piano Concerto no.2 in G op.44 (1880), _Capriccio Italien_ for orchestra op.45 (1880) and _Romeo & Juliet_ - Fantasy Overture WoO (1870 - rev. 1880):


----------



## MrTortoise

Karol Szymanowski

Violin Concerto No. 1, Op. 35
Symphony No. 3 'Chant da la nuit', Op. 27

Christian Tetzlaff, violin
Vienna Philharmonic
Pierre Boulez, cond.

Appropriately, my first listen to the 1st violin concerto and maybe my third spin of the 3rd symphony, Szymanowski is a recent find for me, mainly thanks to this thread and Saturday Symphony. I found the concerto breathtaking, full of passion and from my ears inspiring technical demands for the soloist. The 3rd symphony more appreciation from me with each listen. It's nice to hear an early 20th century work of manageable length and the musical language lies somewhere between La Mer and The Planets to my ear. I'm hoping Szymanowski was a prolific composer. I want more!


----------



## Pugg

Next on:

​
*John Field*: Nocturnes Nos. 1-15

_Pietro Spada (_piano)


----------



## shadowdancer

Still in "Brahmsian" mood.
Again, one of the finest.


----------



## bejart

JS Bach: The Goldberg Variations, BWV 988

Glenn Gould, piano


----------



## Pugg

*Sibelius: Swanwhite *- Complete incidental Music

Sibelius:Ett ensamt skidspår (A Lonely Ski-Trail), JS77a (1925) for recitation and piano
Ödlan (The Lizard), Op. 8 - incidental music
Svanevit (Swanwhite), JS 189
The Countess's Portrait (Grevinnans konterfej)

Riho Eklundh (narrator)

Turku Philharmonic Orchestra, Leif Segerstam



> "Svanevit (Swanwhite) is a Symbolist fairy tale, relatively sunlit and delicate…Segerstam conducts with the measured, grave pace and detail that characterises the rest of this series" BBC Music Magazine, December 2015
> 
> "Leif Segerstam directs all this material with unhurried authority, abundant perception and heaps of character. Likewise, his willing Turku colleagues are with him every step of the way. Admirable production values and useful notes, too. A job well done." Gramophone Magazine, December 2015


----------



## Andolink

Really enjoying the brand new recording from the amazing *London Haydn Quartet*-- Haydn's Op. 50 'Prussian Quartets'


----------



## Fugue Meister

Brahms symphonies today, all of them one way or another...


----------



## Badinerie

Havnt played Franck for a while....Eugene too '73 lp










Maybe follow that up with my fave Violin Concerto Pairing..plus the Ysaye Sonata No 5.


----------



## Orfeo

*Adolfs Skulte*
Symphonies I, IV, & VII.
Suite from Ballet "Sakta of Freedom."
-The Latvian Radio Orchestra/Leonid Vigners (no. I)/Krikis (Suite)/Edgars Tons (no. IV).
-The Latvian National Symphony Orchestra/Vassily Sinaisky (no. VII).

*Peteris Vasks*
Symphony no. II.
-The Tampere Philharmonic/John Storgards.
*
Peteris Barisons*
Symphony no. II in E-flat major.
-The Latvian Television & Radio Symphony Orchestra/Edgars Tons.

*Janis Ivanovs*
Symphony no. VI.
-The Helsinki Radio Orchestra/Arvids Jansons.

*Alexander Zemlinsky*
Cello Sonata (1894).
Trio in D for Clarinet, Cello, & Piano.
-Othmar Muller (cello), Ernst Ottensamer (clarinet), Christopher Hinterhuber (piano).

*Hans Gal*
Violin Sonatas (1920 & 1933).
Suite in G for violin & piano.
-Annette-Barbara Vogel (violin) & Juhani Lagerspetz (piano).


----------



## Pugg

​Due to another Thread:

*Richard Wetz: Symphony No. 2 in A major
*

Kleist Overture, Op. 16

Staatsphilharmonie Rheinland-Pfalz


----------



## techniquest

This afternoon I've been listening to some of my old vinyl.
I started with Copland 'El Salon Mexico' with the Minnesota Orchestra under Neville Marriner (what an odd combination!)
Then I listened to Harris' 3rd Symphony (NYPO / Bernstein)
Now I'm listening to Prokofiev's 'Ivan the Terrible' with the USSRSO under Abraham Stassevich on the old Le Chant du Mond / Melodiya label (gatefold sleeve)


----------



## AClockworkOrange

*Haydn: Symphonies No. 26 'Lamentatione', 27 & 28*
Antal Dorati & the Philharmonia Hungarica









My first dip this far back into Haydn's Symphonies and I am enjoying every second of it. Wonderful performances here indeed.


----------



## AClockworkOrange

MrTortoise said:


> Frederic Cliffe
> 
> Symphony No. 1 in C minor
> 
> Malmo Symphony Orchestra
> Christopher Fifield, cond.


]

That is a fantastic piece and recording MrTortoise, I think I will follow your lead when my disc of Haydn concludes.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Disc 12 gathers together a rather disparate group of composers. First we have some Strauss songs, recorded in 1967, 1968 and 1970, then the Song of the Wood Dove, from Ferencsik's recording of Schoenberg's *Gurrelieder*, recorded in 1974, and finishing off with Respighi's *La Sensitiva* (recorded 1990).

I'm not sure the Strauss songs totally suit her, and just occasionally, she lightens her voice a tad too much , possibly in an attempt to produce a soprano sound. But, as always, her intelligence and musicality win the day.

Schoenberg is not a composer one would necessarily associate with Dame Janet, but she sings here a very beautiful and passionate version of the Wood Dove's song, alive to every vocal nuance.

Finally, demonstrating the breadth of her repertoire we have Respighi's lovely *La Sensitiva*, to a translation of Shelley. Though recorded 16 years after the Schoenberg, Dame Janet's voice is still in good shape, and she adapts herself superbly to the sensuality in Respighi's score.

A little more than half way through the box, and still more treasures to come.


----------



## MrTortoise

AClockworkOrange said:


> ]
> 
> That is a fantastic piece and recording MrTortoise, I think I will follow your lead when my disc of Haydn concludes.


I enjoyed it, my first listen to Cliffe. The 3rd movement ballade was the highlight for me!


----------



## Vasks

_A bit on the lighter British side today_

*Black - Overture to a Costume Comedy (Sutherland/ASV)
Bowen - Suite #1 for Piano, 4 Hands (Posner & Garvelmann/Olympia)
Delius - Cello Sonata [transcr. as a Viola Sonata by the performer] (Outram/Naxos)
Reynolds - Suite: Alice Through the Looking-Glass (Sutherland/Marco Polo)*


----------



## Pugg

​
*Britten: War Requiem, Op. 66*

_Sabina Cvilak (soprano), Ian Bostridge (tenor), Simon Keenlyside (baritone)_

London Symphony Orchestra, London Symphony Chorus, Choir of Eltham College, _Gianandrea Noseda_



> "Noseda offers an account rich in drama...forging a sense of momentum and cohesion..Few singers deliver text with as much conviction and engagement as Bostridge, who finds the right tone for the bitterness of war...[Keenlyside] sounds every inch the soldier, conveying the pain of war and a bleak sense of loss...Cvilak is very good, particularly fine in floating her high notes in the 'Lacrimosa'..this performance is incredibly moving" International Record Review, May 2012





> "[Noseda] delivers it afresh as a scintillating achievement...Sabina Cvilak's soprano has the focus, though not always the required gravitas, while tenor Ian Bostridge brings a piercing sincerity to all his solos...Keenlyside takes a different approach: sonorous, commanding, but sometimes lacking the necessary bitter edge...Nevertheless, this is an important issue: Noseda's judgement of pace is unerring, and the orchestra and chorus simply superb." BBC Music Magazine, June 2012 ****


----------



## Andolink

*Johannes Brahms*: _Fünf Gesänge, Op 104_









*Arnold Schoenberg*: _String Quartet No. 4, op. 37_


----------



## elgar's ghost

Orchestral Tchaikovsky part three for late afternoon and early evening.

_Serenade_ in C for strings op.48 (1880), Overture - _1812_ op.49 (1880), Orchestral Suite no.3 op.55 (1884), _Manfred_ - Symphony in B-minor op.58 (1885), Orchestral Suite no. 4 - _Mozartiana_ op.61 (1887) and Symphony no.5 in E-minor op.64 (1888):


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Got a free download of an old album!


----------



## PJaye

Just arrived in the mail yesterday, and listened to it twice today. I'd never heard of Giovanni Giuliani, but I like his pieces. Light and melodic, as suits the mandolin. Johann Hoffmann is the reason I bought it though. A treat as always, though a little short on time allotment.


----------



## SONNET CLV

Luís de Freitas Branco, Symphony No. 1.









As I was putting back a couple of discs filed under "B" on my CD shelf, I noted this disc, and realized I haven't heard it for a while. Too, I have the additional symphonies by Branco* on NAXOS and I saw they are still in shrinkwrap. So, it seems I have a composer to explore further.

But I started with the First Symphony, a work I had heard previously. I was stunned by the beauty of the second movement and repeated it three times. What glories await in the other three symphonies (those still unopened on my shelf). I will soon find out.

---
*Branco -- I'm wondering now why I filed Freitas Branco under "B" instead of under "F", but I'm glad I did, since I was reminded of the discs while putting away "B" discs. Don't know if I'll now change these to the "F" shelf, or not.


----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## Tsaraslondon

Let's get the cavils out of the way. There are some hard, strident notes above the stave and the final top C in the *Nabucco* aria is probably one of her worst, detracting from, rather than capping a splendid performance. The rest is Callas gold.

I doubt anyone has sung Lady Macbeth's arias wit such demonic power, with such penetrating psychological penetration, yet with such close adherence to the score than Callas does here, lest it be her younger self when she sang the role on stage under the baton of Victor De Sabata, and I'd aver that, at Rescigno's more measured beat, she is more able to express all the shifts of mood in the Sleepwalking Scene.

The *Nabucco* aria is probably the least successful item, though even hers she spins out the Bellinian lines of the cabaletta with consummate skill. She also shapes the *Ernani* aria with wonderful elegance; caressing the phrases; just listen to the hushed glow in her tone when she utters the name of he lover, Ernani. Admittedly there is some grating tone in the upper reaches, but her sense of line and style never deserts her.

The final aria on the album, Elisabetta's great scena from *Don Carlo*, is one of the greatest on disc; a performance of utmost beauty and deep compassion. What a shame none o her performances as Elisabetta at La Scala were ever recorded, and how lucky we are to have this one memento of the role.


----------



## pmsummer

NINNA NANNA
_Berceuses, Lullabies, Nanas, Wiegenlieder, ca. 1500-2002_
Compositions by: William Byrd, Arvo Pärt, Darius Milhaud, Manuel de Falla, Paul Badura-Skoda, Modest Mussorgsky, Anonymous
*Montserrat Figueras* - soprano 
Arianna Savall, Jordi Savall, Pedro Estevan, Hesperion XXI, performers

_Alia Vox_


----------



## Mahlerian

*The Only Sixth, Despite the Pastoral*

Mahler: Symphony No. 6 in A minor
London Philharmonic Orchestra, cond. Tennstedt


----------



## Badinerie

Great performance and recording. Only had time for The Highlights LP before Mr Selfridge though.


----------



## tortkis

Morton Feldman, Barbara Monk Feldman: Strings, Keyboard, Percussion, Voices, Horn (OgreOgress)









Info from sequenza 21 review by David Toub
Morton Feldman: Two Pieces [For Danny Stern] (1948) for cello and piano
Morton Feldman: Extensions 5 (1953) for 2 cellos
Morton Feldman: Two Instruments (1958) for horn and cello
Morton Feldman: Wind [For Naomi Newman (text by Boris Pasternak)] (1960) for voice and piano
Morton Feldman: Followe Thy Faire Sunne [text by Thomas Campion] (1962) for voice and chime
Morton Feldman: Dance Suite [For Merle Marsicano] (1963) for percussion and piano|celeste
Morton Feldman: For Stockhausen, Cage, Stravinsky and Mary Sprinson (1972) for cello and piano
Barbara Monk Feldman: Duo for Piano and Percussion (1988)
Barbara Monk Feldman: The Gentlest Chord [text by Rainer Maria Wilke] (1991) for voice
Barbara Monk Feldman: Clear Edge (1993) for piano
Barbara Monk Feldman: Pour un Nuage Violet [after Marguerite Clerbout] (1998) for violin and cello

Karen Krummel (cello), Glenn Freeman (percussion), Paul Hersey (keyboards), Christina Fong (violin), Debora Petrina (piano/celeste),Paul Austin (French horn), Gwendolyn Faasen (voice), Alicia Eppinga (cello), Brian Craig (voice), Barbara Witham McCargar (voice)

Barbara Monk Feldman's works have strong similarities to her husband's music, but the subtle lyricism makes them distinctive. Morton Feldman's early pieces sound very much like Webern. My favorites are _Dance Suite_ by Morton & _Duo_ by Barbara Monk.


----------



## Stirling

Scriabin - Black Mass Sonata


----------



## ShropshireMoose

Rossini: "L'Italiana in Algeri" Overture
Brahms: Symphony No.3 in F, Op.90 BBC Northern Symphony Orchestra/Pierre Monteux
Schumann: Symphony No.4 in D Minor, Op.120 BBC Symphony Orchestra/Pierre Monteux

Brahms: Symphony No.3 in F, Op.90 Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra/Rudolf Kempe

I went to a concert last night, the second half was the Brahms 3rd Symphony, which, if push comes to shove, is my favourite of the four. I was very disappointed, the reading was dull and leaden, the 2nd movement was nicely done, alas all the other movements went at roughly the same pace! Worst of the lot was the 3rd movement, which dragged lumpenly along, I came out of the hall pondering if perhaps my memory was playing me false with regard to respective tempi. So this evening I've had these two recordings on. The Monteux is good, but the 3rd movement again seemed on the steady side (though it was better by far than last night), but with Kempe everything came right, this has long been my preferred recording and I loved every minute of it. Last night's reading was not dissimilar to Klemperer's, which I find too ponderous and heavy (I like his way with the other three symphonies, it's only in no.3 that I feel he rather misses the point), so it's Kempe all the way for this 'ere Moose! The Schumann 4th on the Monteux disc is most enjoyable, as is the Rossini overture, which really sparkles. How fascinating music is.......


----------



## Stirling

Newberry - Piano Sonata No. 5


----------



## Vronsky

*Debussy: La Mer & Jeux*



















Claude Debussy: La Mer & Jeux
Boston Symphony Orchestra *·* Charles Munch
City of Birmingham Symphony Orchestra *·* Simon Rattle


----------



## ArtMusic




----------



## Stirling

Scriabin Sonata 8


----------



## Wood

BEETHOVEN: Piano Sonata No. 9 (Schnabel)


----------



## Sloe

I am listening to Carl Nielsen´s third symphony.


----------



## Stirling

Scriabin's Piano Sonata #10


----------



## Wood

Gerard Souzay singing Handel, Lully and Rameau (English Chamber Orchestra, Leppard)










By turns mediocre, funny, and occasionally moving. This is a strange disc.


----------



## Sloe

Just finished listening to Arthur Honegger´s third symphony on the radio.
Orchestra: Bern Symphony Orchestra
Conductor: Mario Venzago

A really nice work by a composer I haven´t bother listening to before.


----------



## Stirling

Charles Koechlin Quartet #1


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

F. J. Haydn - Symphony No. 94 in G Major, 'Surprise'; Symphony No. 100 in G Major, 'Military' (Sir Georg Solti; London Philharmonic Orchestra).









Excellent Haydn conducting - listened to these interpretations multiple times today, it keeps sounding fresh. Very rich orchestral sound, yet at the same time smooth, graceful and with fine attention to dynamics.


----------



## Stirling

Charles Koechlin Quartet #2


----------



## cwarchc

I'm very impressed with


----------



## science




----------



## Balthazar

*Mussorgsky ~ Night on Bald Mountain* (the composer's original orchestration)

*Bartók ~ The Miraculous Mandarin* (suite version)

*Stravinsky ~ Le Sacre du printemps*

Esa-Pekka Salonen leads Los Angeles.


----------



## science

Andolink said:


> View attachment 81897


I just listened to this box the other day. It seems like a really fine collection of music to me. I really enjoyed it.

Edit: That attachment is supposed to be an image of the Schoenberg Quartet's box of Schoenberg's chamber music on Chandos.

More Edit: The image seems to work now....


----------



## AClockworkOrange

Presently I am having a midnight listening session with my headphones - despite an early start with plans for tomorrow I cannot sleep. No point staring at the ceiling when one can listen to music.

My listening is centred upon a glowingly marvellous collection of *Lieder by Franz Liszt*, performed by the duo of *Diana Damrau &* *Helmut* *Deutsch*. This is my sole disc of Liszt's lieder and I have to admit it has been on my to-listen list for too long.

However, I have been working my way through some of my back-log, inspired by various Luszt works - including another back-logged disc - *Solti's* recording of the *Faust Symphony with the Chicago Symphony Orchestra* earlier this afternoon.

Back to the Lieder however, I regret waiting so long to listen as Damrau is in such wonderful form and supported by Deutsch's excellent accompaniment - it amazes that Liszt's Lieder is not more popular. I find this music as engaging on first listen as that of Richard Strauss and Schubert. I will definitely be investigating this aspect of Liszt in more detail - starting with *Dame Janet Baker's recordings on CD11 of her 'The Great EMI Recordings' set with Geoffry Parsons *tomorrowmorning.


----------



## KenOC

Das Lied von der Erde
Maureen Forrester, contralto
Jon Vickers, tenor
Boston Symphony Orchestra
William Steinberg
Recorded Symphony Hall, Boston MA
on 02 January 1970

A great performance. No recording, but can be had for free here:

http://metrognomemusic.blogspot.com/2013/07/mahler-das-lied-von-der-erde-vicker.html


----------



## Jeff W

*In which there are (mostly) Piano Concertos*

Good evening TC! Haven't had much time for myself until today. So, I thought I'd have a program of all piano concertos for myself!





















Went first with the complete Beethoven Piano Concertos and the Violin Concerto. Jos van Immerseel played the pianoforte and Vera Beths played the violin while Bruno Weil conducted Tafelmusik. All the piano concertos were played well but I thought the violin concerto was a little underwhelming.









Next, I listened to the two Brahms Piano Concertos. Emil Gilels played the piano while Eugen Jochum conducted the Berlin Philharmonic.









Currently on, the four Rachmaninoff Piano Concertos and the Rhapsody on a Theme of Paganini. Vladimir Ashkenazy plays the piano while Andre Previn conducts the London Symphony Orchestra.


----------



## Sloe

I am outdoors listening to radio currently I hear symphony number 7 by Beethoven.


----------



## DiesIraeCX

*Beethoven and Schumann: Solo Piano*

*Ludwig van Beethoven*: Piano Sonata #23, "Appassionata" (Maurizio Pollini)
*Ludwig van Beethoven*: Piano Sonata #26 "Das Lebewohl" (Paul Lewis)
*Ludwig van Beethoven*: Rage over a Lost Penny (Ronald Brautigam)
*Robert Schumann*: Fantasie, Op. 17 (Maurizio Pollini)


----------



## bejart

Antonio Rosetti (ca.1750-1792): Symphony in G Minor, Murray A41

Concerto Koln


----------



## drnlaw

Pfitzner: Palestrina. Suitner, Berlin Staatskapelle Orchestra, Berlin State Opera Chorus, Schreier, Lorenz, Nossek


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

Over on an art thread that I frequent someone brought up their favorite bit of music that they listen to while painting: J.S. Bach's cello suites performed by Pablo Casals. The cello suites are certainly a favorite work of mine... and one I was able to experience performed live by Yo Yo Ma. My personal favorite recordings are by Janos Starker (I'd have to check my collection to see just which of his multiple recordings I like best), Pierre Fournier, and Rostropovich' live recording on the Russian Supraphon label:










Winding down this evening after a long work week and a lovely dinner I thought I'd go to Spotify and seek out another recording of the suites... one I was unfamiliar with. I stumbled upon this:










As I am rarely disappointed with anything on Harmonia Mundi, I thought I'd give it a try... and I must say I am quite pleased with Jean-Guihen Queyras' performance... and I quite like the intimate sound of the recording.


----------



## KenOC

Hummel, Piano Quintet in E-flat, Schubert Ensemble of London. One of a great number of very enjoyable Hummel works.


----------



## deprofundis

Im lisening to one of* Gesualdo *budget title release on brilliant, but the recording is top notch, you can feel the singers sings whit passion, dont let the price of a cd fool you or how fancy it look.What made me buy this album since i had
 tenebrae responsoria in multiple unit of different ensemble, i guess the artwork was tormenting or something.The ensemble is *Arte musica *conducted
by* Francesco Cera*, he has done a fine job, and the recording itself dosen sound compressed.The dissonance is craft perfectly,
the tone of the voice are chromatic in a true sense , you can hear em all every pitch in harmony.I like the one on musique d'abord better but not as nice has erato veritas(that i worship).But would give this work honnorable mention this is a decent 7 or generous 8 out of 10.I heard more dissonant prettier polyphony but this cd a keeper.


----------



## Pugg

Frederick Fennell Conducts *Victor Herbert* [NEW TO CD]

Studio Orchestra, Frederick Fennell


----------



## senza sordino

Mahler Symphony no 6
View attachment 81916


Smetena string quartet no 1, Janacek String Quartets 1 & 2
2
View attachment 81917


----------



## KenOC

Hummel, Piano Concertino in G Op. 73. Alessandro Commallato, fortepiano. Nice!


----------



## Kevin Pearson

SONNET CLV mention the Freitas Branco symphony earlier today and I decided to join. Really beautiful symphony and another example of the value of Naxos's ability to give us great music by unsung composers.










Kevin


----------



## Pugg

*Jonas Kaufmann* : Verismo arias :tiphat:


----------



## KenOC

Ives Symphony No. 2, Andrew Litton.


----------



## Pugg

Wood said:


> Gerard Souzay singing Handel, Lully and Rameau (English Chamber Orchestra, Leppard)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By turns mediocre, funny, and occasionally moving. This is a strange disc.


But a wonderful voice though :tiphat:


----------



## Jeff W

*In which there is late night Mozart*

So, the whole sleep thing didn't work out that well for me. Woke up after only a couple of hours and now I am bursting with energy. Time for some music!









Piano Concertos No. 5, 6 & 7. Murray Perahia playing and conducting the English Chamber Orchestra. Radu Lupu joins in on No. 7, here presented in the version for two pianos instead of three.


----------



## Pugg

​*Schubert; Impromptus.*
_Murray Perahia._


----------



## Pugg

​
*Spohr ; Clarinet Concertos*
Michael Collins, clarinet, Robin O'Neill, cond.


----------



## Pugg

*Schumann; Cello concert.
Yo-Yo Ma - Sir Colin Davis *


----------



## Pugg

Next on:

​
*Handel:Alcina*

_Renée Fleming_ (Alcina), _Susan Graham_ (Ruggiero), _Natalie Dessay_ (Morgana), Kathleen Kuhlmann (Bradamante), Timothy Robinson (Oronte), Juanita Lascarro (Oberto), Laurent Naouri (Melisso)
William Christie conducting:tiphat:


----------



## jim prideaux

last night was Rawsthorne's Piano Concertos and Rubbra's marvellous 2nd Symphony, this morning having recently spent time with both the Suitner and Belohlavek intepretations it is a return to Jarvi and the SNO performing Dvorak's 5th.......and looking forward to three points in the lunchtime kick off!....


----------



## Biwa

Maurice Ravel - String Quartet in F major

Claude Debussy - String Quartet in G minor, op.10

Gabriel Fauré - String Quartet in E minor, op. 121

Guarneri Quartet


----------



## science

The main thing I got out of this was that the op. 29 quintet is something I want to hear more often.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

This is a very fine recording of Mahler's *Das Lied von der Erde*, with tenor and baritone, instead of the more usual renor and contralto (or mezzo).

The sound is good mono (recorded 1964), but can't compete with some of the stereo versions out there, and not with my personal favourite, also live, the Kubelik with Janet Baker and Waldemar Kmentt.

In all other respects, this is one of the best I've heard. Krips, who is quite fast in the first song, really understands the work, bringing out some marvellous details in the orchestration. There is a real sense of communication with the audience, though there are a few annoying coughs and audience noise in the last movement.

Wunderlich, caught live, is even better than he is on the Klemperer, and Fischer-Dieskau is totally involved, immersed in the emotional experience, often singing with rare beauty and a wonderful command of _legato_. My continuing preference for a female voice in the lower songs would still put Kubelik and Baker at the head of the field for me, but this equally rewarding performance makes a nice alternative.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Last part of Tchaikovsky's orchestral works throughout today.

_Hamlet_ - Fantasy Overture op.67a (1889), _Sleeping Beauty_ - ballet in a prologue and three acts op.66 (1889), String Sextet in D-minor - _Souvenir de Florence_ [version for string orchestra] op.70 (1890), _The Nutcracker_ - ballet in two acts op.71 (1892), Piano Concerto no.3 in E-flat op. posth. 75 (1893) and Symphony no.6 in B-minor - _Pathétique_ op.74 (1893):


----------



## MrTortoise

Olivier Messiaen

Chronochromie
La Ville d'en haut
Et exspecto resurretionem mortuorum

The Cleveland Orchestra
Pierre Boulez, cond.


----------



## Figleaf

Wood said:


> Gerard Souzay singing Handel, Lully and Rameau (English Chamber Orchestra, Leppard)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By turns mediocre, funny, and occasionally moving. This is a strange disc.


I'll have to dig out my copy and give it a spin, since I don't think I made it all the way to the end. I admire your ability to persevere with albums which are disappointing the first time you listen. :tiphat:


----------



## Pugg

*Vinyl*

​*Adam; Giselle*.
_V.P/ Herbert von Karajan _


----------



## shadowdancer

Let the weekend begin


----------



## AClockworkOrange

shadowdancer said:


> Let the weekend begin


I love this recording, distinctly un-HIP. Klemperer brings out a lot of musical magic in this performance. Like Celibiache at his best, the tempo seems irrelevant and inevitable, time melts away and the piece just flows naturally. I adore Janet Baker and Hermann Prey. Nicolai Gedda too.


----------



## Guest

More Bach!
Goldberg Variations


----------



## shadowdancer

AClockworkOrange said:


> I love this recording, distinctly un-HIP. Klemperer brings out a lot of musical magic in this performance. Like Celibiache at his best, the tempo seems irrelevant and inevitable, time melts away and the piece just flows naturally. I adore Janet Baker and Hermann Prey. Nicolai Gedda too.


Fully agreed. Everything sound smooth. So connected to each other. Klemperer control of the tempi is marvelous. 
And despite its almost 50 years, the recording quality is outstanding. The soloists shine and the music flows...


----------



## shadowdancer

dogen said:


> More Bach!
> Goldberg Variations
> View attachment 81928


In my opinion, after Glenn Gould, the best recording to the Goldberg`s.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Berg*:Lyric Suite - for soprano and string quartet

*Wellesz*:Sonnets For Elizabeth Barrett Browning, Op. 52

*Zeis*l:Komm, süsser Tod

arranged for soprano and string quartet by J. Peter Koene

*Renée Fleming* (soprano)

Emerson String Quartet:tiphat:


----------



## Jeff W

*In which there is Rosza*

Good morning TC! Finally got a little sleep in.









Listening to something outside my usual fare of 18th & 19th century music, Miklos Rosza's Violin Concerto and Sinfonia Concertante. Anastasia Khitruk plays the violin and is joined by Andrey Tchekmazov on ther cello in the Sinfonia Concertante. The Russian Philharmonic Orchestra was conducted by Dmitry Yablonsky.


----------



## Pugg

​*Saint-Saëns*: Complete Piano Works Volume 1
Complete Piano Études

Saint-Saëns:
Six Études Op. 52
Six Études Op. 111

Études (6) pour la main gauche seule, Op. 135

_Geoffrey Burleson_ (piano)


----------



## TurnaboutVox

*Nielsen
String Quartets Vol 1*
String Quartet in G minor, FS 4 (Op. 13)
String Quartet in F major ("Piacevolezza"), FS 36 (Op. 44)
String Quintet in G major, FS 5
New Danish Quartet; Tim Frederiksen, viola [Dacapo, 2007]









*

Mahler
Symphony No. 7 in E minor*
Cleveland Orch., Boulez [DG, 1996]

Again, this is a very lucid and coherent performance. I enjoyed it very much.


----------



## Guest

shadowdancer said:


> In my opinion, after Glenn Gould, the best recording to the Goldberg`s.


I can't make comparisons but that's nice to know. It's beautiful music.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Bach, J S:*

Magnificat in D major, BWV243/ Cantata BWV130

Hanneke van Bork, Elly Ameling (sopranos), Helen Watts (contralto), Werner Krenn (tenor), Tom Krause (baritone)

Stuttgarter Kammerorchester, Karl Münchinger

Cantata BWV130


----------



## bejart

Giuseppe Torelli (1658-1709): Sinfonia in E Minor, Op.5, No.7

Giorgio Sasso directing the Sieme Strumentale di Roma


----------



## Tsaraslondon

More from the Baker box, now moving onto songs with orchestra. Disc 13 contains her wonderful recording of Wagner's *Wesendonck Lieder*, the Brahms *Alto Rhapsody*, and a group of Strauss songs (all with Boult) and her peerless recording of Elgar's *Sea Pictures* with Barbirolli, finishing the disc with her moving rendering of _Softly and gently_, from Barbirolli's *Dream of Gerontius*.

Original sleeves below.

An absolute winner.


----------



## George O

Dusk, Bartok, Schubert
and a Bach chorale for an encore

Bennewitz Quartet

5 stars


----------



## Badinerie

Not sure this belongs here but I remember buying it for the interesting cast. !

Ian Wallace ( Oft pronounced Wallachi due to his one time ubiquity in Italian opera, and a wonderfull Don Bartelo)
Adele leigh
Regina Resnik
Robert Merril
Kenneth McKellar (A Doyen of Scottish Folk songs when I was growing up!


----------



## opus55

Bach: Violin Concertos BWV 1042 1041










Mendelssohn: Piano Trios Nos. 1 & 2, Opp. 49,66










Listening while tasting variety of teas.


----------



## Pugg

​
Bruckner:Te Deum in C major, WAB 45
Locus iste, WAB 23
Ave Maria (1861), WAB 6
Tota pulchra es, antiphon, WAB 46
Virga Jesse floruit
Ecce sacerdos magnus
Offertorium: Afferentur regi

Pange lingua

Os justi meditabitur sapientiam

Vexilla regis

Christus factus est, WAB 11

Psalm 150, for Soprano, Chorus and Orchestra

_Maria Stader, Sieglinde Wagner, Ernst Haefliger, Peter Lagger_

Chor der Deutschen Oper Berlin & Berliner Philharmoniker, Chor des Bayerischen Rundfunks, Eugen Jochum


----------



## Vasks

*Pergolesi - Overture to "Salustia" (Vlad/Arts)
C.P.E. Bach - Symphony in E minor, Wq.178 (Haenchen/Berlin Classics)
F.J. Haydn - Piano Sonata #8 (McCabe/London)
Hoffmeister - Clarinet Quartet in E-flat (Klocker/cpo)*


----------



## Easy Goer

Rachmaninoff - Trio élégiaque No.1 & 2. The Bekova Sisters


----------



## Mahlerian

Schoenberg: Violin Concerto
Hilary Hahn, Swedish Radio Symphony Orchestra, cond. Salonen









Saturday Symphony
Taneyev: Symphony No. 4 in C minor
The Philharmonia, cond. Jarvi









The score I looked at says "First Symphony," so I suppose this was the first one to be published and, like Dvorak's, got a later number later on.


----------



## Figleaf

Badinerie said:


> Not sure this belongs here but I remember buying it for the interesting cast. !
> 
> Ian Wallace ( Oft pronounced Wallachi due to his one time ubiquity in Italian opera, and a wonderfull Don Bartelo)
> Adele leigh
> Regina Resnik
> Robert Merril
> *Kenneth McKellar (A Doyen of Scottish Folk songs when I was growing up!*


A lovely and now underrated tenor. I must get my old McKellar LPs digitised so that I can hear them again!


----------



## mmsbls

Ades: Piano Quintet, The 4 Quarters, Arcadiana

Calder Quartet, Thomas Ades

Wonderful chamber music from Ades.


----------



## schigolch




----------



## bejart

Johann Georg Albrechtsberger (1736-1809): Flute Quartet

Vaclav Slivansky, flute -- Asa Silvanska, violin -- Jana Matejkova, cello -- Monika Pecikiewiczova, piano










Please don't try to adjust your computer monitor. The CD cover picture is intentionally blurry ---


----------



## George O

Antonín Rejcha (1770-1836): 
Clarinet Quintet op.89

Alexander Glazunov (1865-1936): 
Reverie Orientale

Wolfgang A. Mozart (1756-1791): 
Clarinet Quintet KV581
Allegro for Clarinet and String Quartet KV516c

Bennewitz Quartet:
Jiří Němeček, Štěpán Ježek, Jiří Pinkas, Štěpán Doležal
and
Harry-Imre Dijkstra, clarinet

CD, privately pressed (Czech Republic), from 2008

5 stars


----------



## tortkis

Luca Marenzio (1553-1599): Quinto libro di madrigali a sei voci - La Compagnia del Madrigale (Glossa)


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Who knows what alchemy Legge was dispensing behind the scenes, but this is one of those recordings that definitely has a whiff of the greasepaint About it. Legge always tried to present the aural equivalent of a theatrical experience, and, as the first measures of the brief intro start up, you could swear you were in a darkened theatre waiting expectedly for the curtain to rise.

Schwarzkopf had of course recorded a group of "champagne operettas" under the baton of Otto Ackermann, about 10 years ago, but this is the only one she re-recorded in stereo, this time under the baton of Lovro von Matacic, who had conducted the *Arabella* excerpts in 1954, and I think it betters the older one on many fronts.

Though Legge again chooses a baritone Danilo, Wachter does at least sound like a plausible, young suitor, where Erich Kunz, on the first recording sounded more like an elderly roue. Kunz also had to alter much of the vocal lines, where Wachter's high lying baritone has no problem with the original. Gedda is again a wonderfully lyrical Camille, but this time has better support from Hanny Steffek's delectable Valencienne, their summerhouse duet a properly erotic affair.

And Schwarzkopf? Well she presents a slightly more sophisticated, less girlish Hanna than before. Matacic takes the _Vilja Lied_ a little slower than Ackermann, and it reaps dividends with an almost Straussian close. The end of the act as also glorious, Schwarzkopf's voice rising ecstatically in the Act II finale, when she realises Danilo still loves her.

Performed like this, *Die lustige Witwe* emerges as far more than just a silly little operetta.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

*Mahler
Symphony No. 8 in E flat "Symphony of A Thousand"*
Boulez; Staatskapelle Berlin
Twyla Robinson (Magna peccatrix); Erin Wall (Una poenitentium); Adriane Queiroz (Mater gloriosa); Michelle DeYoung (Mulier Samaritana); Simone Schröder (Maria Aegyptiaca); Johan Botha (Doctor Marianus); Hanno Müller-Brachmann (Pater ecstaticus); Robert Holl (Pater profundus)
The Berlin State Opera Chorus, the Berlin Radio Symphony Chorus, the Aurelius Boys Choir of Calw.

I think that if I'd listened to this on large floor-standers rather than a pair of bookshelf speakers, the low organ notes might have shaken the foundations! Thunderous, and delicate and precise, in the right places.










*
Rachmaninov
Songs* Disc 1 of 3

6 songs, Op 4
6 songs, Op. 8
12 songs, Op. 14
Were you hiccupping, Natasha?

Evelina Dobraceva (soprano); Ekaterina Siurina (soprano); Justina Gringyte (mezzo); Daniil Shtoda (tenor); Andrei Bondarenko (baritone); Rodionin Pogossov (baritone); Alexander Vinogradov (bass); Iain Burnside (piano)
[Delphian, 2013]

A sparkling and very rewarding disc; these songs are presented chronologically. This first selection was written between 1890 and 1899. I have been meaning to acquire some more Rachmaninov since attending a BBC recording session of 'Vespers' last year.


----------



## bejart

Josef Rejcha (1752-1795): Cello Concerto in E Major

Hynek Farkac leading the Chamber Orchestra Archi Boemi -- Karel Fiala, cello


----------



## Haydn man

My first purchase of some Telemann. I shall enjoy this and look forward to exploring more from this composer in the coming months


----------



## D Smith

Haydn man said:


> View attachment 81938
> 
> My first purchase of some Telemann. I shall enjoy this and look forward to exploring more from this composer in the coming months


I have this CD. You are in for a treat!


----------



## Balthazar

*Mahler ~ Symphony No. 1 in D*

Leonard Bernstein leads the Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra.


----------



## KenOC

Kalliwoda's Symphony No. 5 in B minor. A nice romantic-period work from 1840, nodding to Beethoven's 5th with the triplet theme in its first movement.


----------



## Sloe

Stirling said:


> Charles Koechlin Quartet #1


I listened through that extremely beautiful.


----------



## Mahlerian

Carter: Mosaic, for harp and ensemble
Eric Goodman, New Music Concerts Ensemble









Berg: Violin Concerto
Anne-Sophie Mutter, Chicago Symphony Orchestra, cond. Levine


----------



## Dawood

Earlier today I took time out from my almost total diet of French baroque, Haydn, Gluck and Wagner's Ring Cycle for a brief jaunt along the promenade with my old mate Mahler.

Oh, how I'd forgotten what a great conversationalist Gustav is. Full of passion - with such a convincing turn of phrase and once he starts, I can only listen.


----------



## deprofundis

Ockay i dont have anything new to lisen to so im lisening to *argentum et aurum musical treasure of the Habsburg*. im waiting for 5 cd and a box-set, and i promess myself not to spend until my ''cargaison'' arrived, so i have to wait evermore it's life, they said 1 week for each cd but it's more 4 to 8 weeks in most case.
Than i start smoking water-pipe , you know these odd Tobacco less herbal shisha, since i like smoking but were not talking of drug here and smoking is always bad even if it's fruits your smoking, but i enjoy it, it's not addictive, since it's ritual annd tedious,
whit a cup of nice black tea it's sweet, were not talking of drug , hemps, i started to sober up on this and promess myself and other TC user i would not talk about anything drug related, since this is not the place.But lisening to* Solage *fume fumeux par fumée while smoking the shisha is fun, but i dont consider this a drug in any case i smoke this once a week or less.Im not some crazy drug addict and i want to prove to you guys i can live whiteout em., music will still be great.Have a nice day folks, i know i will.Im hoping this post ain't offensive or pro drug, we are talking of smoking fruits and molasses and lisening to timeless classical music of a foggy perriod, all i can says is most composer on the first affored mention cd im lisening argentum et aurum are stranger to my knowledge except* Heinrich Isaac *and *Guillaime Du fay *and some of the work is Anonymous.


----------



## ArtMusic




----------



## AClockworkOrange

Sir Charles Villiers Stanford's Piano Trio No.1 in E Flat Major performed by the Gould Piano Trio on Naxos.


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

A lazy weekend and Bach! I finished where I left off with the Queyras recordings of the cello suites and then Glenn Gould and Jamie Laredo on the Sonatas for Violin and Keyboard. Gould makes certain that the keyboard (piano) is not reduced to a mere continuo accompaniment. Rather, both instruments strike me as equal partners in the musical dialog.

I can't say I've warmed to any violin/harpsichord recording of these works... but honestly I haven't heard many. Perhaps later this evening I'll listen to these on Spotify:


----------



## Guest

This recording has received mix reviews, but I thoroughly enjoyed it, and I guess that's all that matters. Excellent sound, cheesy cover.


----------



## pmsummer

AL ANDALUS
_Musique Arabo-Andalouse_
*Atrium Musicae Madrid*
Gregorio Paniagua - director, compiler, realization

_Harmonia Mundi / Musique D'Abord_

As a side observation on the album art... 40 some-odd years ago, a cartoon of mine was published in a Jazz magazine depicting a fellow looking a bit like Rahsaan Roland Kirk, holding a large goose beak to lips. The caption read, "Honk! Toot! Quack!"

No, I was not asked for more cartoons.


----------



## bejart

Jan Vanhal (1739-1813): Sinfonia in E Flat, Bryan Es4

Maki Fukumoto leading the Haydn Sinfonietta Tokyo


----------



## GreenMamba

Brahms' 4th, Walter/Columbia SO


----------



## KenOC

C.P.E. Bach, Three Cello Concertos. Truls Mork on the big fiddle, Les Violins du Roi / Labadie dir. A very nice recording.


----------



## ArtMusic

Superb arias.


----------



## MrTortoise

Ludwig van Beethoven

Symphony No. 4 in B-flat, Op. 60
Symphony No. 5 in c-minor, Op. 67

NDR Sinfonieorchester
Günter Wand, cond.

Yeah, now I see why there is some raving enthusiasm for this set! Awesome performances and sound.


----------



## Jeff W

*In which there is Symphonycast*

Good evening TC!

Just started istening to this week's Symphonycast. The program is as follows:

BEETHOVEN: Violin Concerto

ADAMS: Become Ocean

Ludovic Morlot - Conductor
Sergey Khachatryan - Violin
Los Angeles Philharmonic

Listening link.

I haven't heard the Adams piece before, so I don't know what I'm in for after the Beethoven Violin Concerto is over.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Brahms: Piano Trios* Disc 1
Piano Trio No. 1 in B major, Op. 8
Piano Trio No. 2 in C major, Op. 87

_Renaud Capuçon (violin), Gautier Capuçon (cello), Nicolas Angelich (piano)_


----------



## opus55

Charpentier: La Descente d'Orphee aux enfers










Strauss: Die Frau ohne Schatten










Opera night!


----------



## Pugg

opus55 said:


> Charpentier: La Descente d'Orphee aux enfers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Strauss: Die Frau ohne Schatten
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Opera night!


 I see, very different choices though


----------



## Biwa

Olivier Messiaen (1908-1992)

Vingt Regards sur l'Enfant - Jesus

Pierre-Laurent Aimard (piano)


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mozart ; piano concertos 17/18

Daniel Barenboim *


----------



## tortkis

Andrea Di Paolo (b. 1978): Das Universum









Liliya Gratyla (Violin), Adrian Bodnar (Violin), Roman Zharkovsky (Viola), Dima Nikolaev (Cello), Ivanna Mytrogan (Harp)

NUR (In Memoriam Béla Bartok) for String Trio
DAS UNIVERSUM for String Quartet
CELLO SONATA for Violoncello Solo
RUDERE for Harp and String Quartet


----------



## Pugg

*Almost spring*








*Haydn; The Seasons*.
_Janowitz/ Hollweg/ Berry.
Herbert von Karajan_, conducting


----------



## Sloe

Niels Wilhelm Gade´s first symphony.


----------



## Pugg

*Vinyl*

​*Tchaikovsky; Ballet suites.*
_V.P Herbert von Karajan _


----------



## Haydn man

A slightly late Saturday Symphony for me this week


----------



## Guest

JS Bach
The Well-Tempered Clavier
BWV 860-869

Sviatoslav Richter


----------



## Pugg

​
*Magnard: Guercœur*

_José van Dam_ (Guercoeur), Gary Lakes (Heurtal), Nadine Denize (Giselle), _Hildegard Behrens_ (Truth), Anne Salvan (Goodness), Michele Lagrange (Beauty), Nathalie Stutzmann (Suffering), Hélène Jossoud (Shade of a Woman), Isabelle Manent (Shade of a Virgin) & Jean-Luc Viala (Shade of a Poet)

Orchestre National du Capitole de Toulouse & Orfeón Donostiarra, Michel Plasson


----------



## Biwa

Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart

String Quartet in G major KV387 "The Hunt"

String Quartet in B-flat major KV458 "Spring"

Hagen Quartett


----------



## Arsakes

*Robert Schumann*:

Drei Romanzen Op. 94 (more like an Oboe (+Piano) Sonata)
Piano Sonata No.1 and 2
String Quartet No.1, 2 and 3


----------



## Iean

Bach on a cool Sunday night :angel:


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Listening to Symphonies 3 and 4 from the complete Boult cycle.

Boult's Brahms has always been well thought of, and it's easy to see why. Whilst there may be no great revelations, he lets the music unfold with complete naturalness, letting it speak for itself, tempi always judiciously chosen.

Though recorded over 40 years ago, they still sound good too.


----------



## Andolink

*G.F. Handel*: _Flavio_


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

First hearing of viola concerto, sounds wonderful


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mozart; String Quintet*
_Alban Berg quartet / Markus Wolf_


----------



## Andolink

*Pierre Boulez*: _Structures pour deux pianos II_

Pierre-Laurent Aimard and Florent Boffard, pianos


----------



## MrTortoise

Claudio Monteverdi

L'Orfeo

London Baroque
Charles Medlam, cond.


----------



## Pugg

*Smetana: String Quartets 1 & 2 *
_Pavel Haas Quartet _


----------



## AClockworkOrange

*Brahms: Symphonies 2 & 4 - Gunter Wand & the NDR Sinfonieorchester*









Gunter Wand's wonderful performances of Brahms' Second & Fourth Symphonies with the NDR Sinfonieorchester.


----------



## Pugg

​*Mozart: Clarinet concerto*/ Wind quintet
_Benny Goodman/ Charles Munch _


----------



## shadowdancer

Beethoven 7th.
In my opinion, a great injustice the overall reviews of this cycle.


----------



## Pugg

​*Teresa Berganza*;

CD1
01. El Corregidor y la molinera, pantomime-ballet in 2 scenes, G. 50: 1st part
02. El Corregidor y la molinera, pantomime-ballet in 2 scenes, G. 50: 2nd part
03. Popular Spanish Songs (7), for voice & piano, G. 40: 1. El pano moruno
04. Popular Spanish Songs (7), for voice & piano, G. 40: 2. Sequidilla murciana
05. Popular Spanish Songs (7), for voice & piano, G. 40: 3. Asturiana
06. Popular Spanish Songs (7), for voice & piano, G. 40: 4. Jota
07. Popular Spanish Songs (7), for voice & piano, G. 40: 5. Nana
08. Popular Spanish Songs (7), for voice & piano, G. 40: 6. Canción
09. Popular Spanish Songs (7), for voice & piano, G. 40: 7. Polo


----------



## elgar's ghost

Prokofiev orchestral works part one today.

_Autumnal_ for orchestra op. 8 (1910 - rev. 1915 and 1934), Piano Concerto no.1 in D-flat op.10 (1911-12), Piano Concerto no.2 in G-minor op.16 (1912-13 - rev. 1923), Violin Concerto no.1 in D op.19 (1916-17), _Scythian Suite_ for orchestra op.20 (1914-15), _Chout_ [The Buffoon] - ballet in six scenes op.21 (1915 - rev. 1920) and Symphony no.1 in G - _Classical_ op.25 (1916-17):




































***

(*** - on Olympia, not Melodiya, but same recording/artwork)


----------



## bejart

Manuel Pla (ca.1710-1766): Flute Concerto in B Flat

Jose Luis Garcia leading the English Chamber Orchestra -- Claudi Armony, flute


----------



## mmsbls

Ades: Asyla, Concerto Conciso, Chamber Symphony


----------



## Badinerie

Not Keen on her Manon Lescaut but everything else is good. CBS lp 1975.










A1 Puccini: Le Villi, Act I "Se Come Voi Piccina Io Fossi...Non Ti Scordar Di Me!" 5:13
A2 Puccini: Manon Lescaut, Act II "In Queslle Trine Morbide" 2:26
A3 Puccini: Manon Lescaut, Act IV "Sola, Perduta, Abbandonata" 4:08
A4 Puccini: La Boheme, Act II, Valzer Di Musetta: "Quando M'en Vo', Soletta" 2:23
A5 Puccini: Suor Angelica "Senza Mamma, O Bimbo, Tu Sei Morto" 4:11
A6 Pucccini: Gianni Schicchi: "O Mio Babbino Caro" 2:02
B1 Catalani: La Wally, Act I "Ebben? Ne Andro Lantana" 4:00
B2 Cilea: Adriana Lecouvreur, Act I "Io Son L'umile Ancella Del Genio Creator" 3:12
B3 Cilea: Adriana Lecouvreur, Act IV "Poveri Fiori" 3:01
B4 Puccini: La Rondine "Ch'il Bel Sogno Di Doretta" 3:02
B5 Mascagni: Lodoletta "Ah! Il Suo Nome!...Flammen, Perdonami" 4:21
B6 Mascagni: Iris. Act II "Un Di (Ero Piccina) Al Tempio" 3:45


----------



## Vasks

*Knecht - Wedding Overture* (Bernius/Carus)
F.J. Haydn - Feldpartita [aka Divertimento] #6 for Winds (Winds of Tonhalle-Orchestra Zurich/Jecklin)
W.A. Mozart - Violin Concerto #5 (Grumiaux/Philips)*

*Actual title = _Overture to the prolog upon the celebration of the wedding of the Royal Princess Katharine of Wuttemberg with the French Imperial Prince Jerome_......LOL!


----------



## Pugg

​
*Johann Heinrich Rolle (1716-1785)* _Matthäus-Passion_
Ana-Marija Brkic, Sophie Harmsen, Georg Poplutz, Thilo Dahlmann, Raimonds Spogis, Die Kölner Akademie, Michael Alexander Willens
_2 CDs, Label: CPO, DDD, 2015_


----------



## Jeff W

*In which Sunday is Bach-day*

Good morning TC! Today is Sunday and therefore, Bach-day!















Going to make this one a two-fer. Murray Perahia playing the piano and conducting the Academy of St. Martin in the Fields in J. S. Bach's Keyboard Concertos No. 1 through 7.


----------



## Wood

HANDEL: Giulio Cesare (Mijanovic, Hellekant, von Otter, Ankaoua, Kozena, Mehta, Ewing Bertin / Grenoble / Minkowski - live 2003)

DOWLAND: Lute works (Bream)

MOSOLOV Iron foundry; PART Symphony No. 4; RAVEL Piano concerto for left hand; SCRIABIN The poem of ecstasy (Phil. O, Salonen, recording of a prom).

SIBELIUS Symphony No. 5

RACHMANINOV; Cello Sonata

Chansons Francais (Jules Bastin)

Gregorian Chant (Swiss monks, 1950s)

Nice variety!


----------



## bejart

JS Bach: Mass in B Minor, BWV 232

John Eliot Gardner directing the Monteverdi Choir and the English Baroque soloists


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Is this one of the best things Fleming has done on disc? Oh, I think so.

What a gorgeous score this is, and how beautifully the Czech Philharmonic play for Mackerras. Excellent performances too from Ben Heppner, Franz Hawlata, Dolora Zajick and Eva Urbanova.

Top recommendation for the opera, no doubt about it.


----------



## D Smith

For a belated Saturday Symphony: Taneyev Symphony No. 4 Jarvi/Philharmonia. I really enjoyed this for a first listen and will return to it again. The ending could have been written by Tchaikovsky. Fine performance by Jarvi (the the overture on this disc was good, too).


----------



## Mahlerian

Haydn: Symphony No. 26 in D minor "Lamentatione"
Hartmann: Concerto funebre for violin and strings
Haydn: Violin Concerto No. 1 in C
Beethoven: Symphony No. 2 in D
Alina Ibragimova, Boston Symphony Orchestra, cond. Jurowski

Catching up on this Boston Symphony concert from a few weeks ago. The Beethoven was definitely the highlight, a very energetic and forceful performance.


----------



## tortkis

Kenneth Gaburo (1926-1993): Five Works for Voices, Instruments, and Electronics (New World Records)









Antiphony IV (Poised) (1967) for voice, piccolo, bass trombone, double-bass and electronics
String Quartet in One Movement (1956)
Mouth-Piece: Sextet for Solo Trumpet (1970)
Antiphony III (Pearl-white moments) (1962) for sixteen voices and electronics
The Flow of (u) (1974) for three voices

Members of the University of Illinois Contemporary Chamber Players
New Music Choral Ensemble
Kenneth Gaburo, conductor
Walden String Quartet
Jack Logan, trumpet
Elinor Barron, Philip Larson, Linda Vickerman


----------



## Guest

After watching Sergio Tiempo play the hell out of Ginastera's Piano Concerto No.1 Friday with the LA Phil/Dudamel, I just had to get one of his recordings! He plays with the same take no prisoners intensity in the two concerti, especially the Tchaikovsky. Both were recorded live at the Martha Argerich Presents festival in Lugano, and he admits in his booklet notes to playing it differently than usual since she was watching in the wings! One does get the sense that he's trying to "out Martha" Martha at times. Not everyone will respond favorably to such intensity and the frequent tempo changes, but I find it quite thrilling. We are on terra firma with the Liszt Petrarch Sonetti. Very good SACD sound--the piano dominates a bit in the two concerti.


----------



## bejart

Muzio Clementi (1752-1832): Symphony in D Major, Op.18

Matthias Bamert leading the London Mozart Players


----------



## Figleaf

*Agustarello Affre volume 1: the Odeon and Zonophone recordings.*



Wood said:


> HANDEL: Giulio Cesare (Mijanovic, Hellekant, von Otter, Ankaoua, Kozena, Mehta, Ewing Bertin / Grenoble / Minkowski - live 2003)
> 
> DOWLAND: Lute works (Bream)
> 
> MOSOLOV Iron foundry; PART Symphony No. 4; RAVEL Piano concerto for left hand; SCRIABIN The poem of ecstasy (Phil. O, Salonen, recording of a prom).
> 
> SIBELIUS Symphony No. 5
> 
> RACHMANINOV; Cello Sonata
> 
> *Chansons Francais (Jules Bastin)*
> 
> Gregorian Chant (Swiss monks, 1950s)
> 
> Nice variety!


I recognize that one. Good choice! 










This, and its companion volume, are what I've been listening to all weekend. What a voice, what an artist, what a man! Discovering so many new-to-me recordings is like hearing him for the first time. I'm astounded, thrilled, profoundly moved, and not listening to anyone else for the foreseeable future!


----------



## Haydn man

Inspired to listen to the Scriabin following the thread about slow movements in concertos.
Full blooded romantic stuff


----------



## Manxfeeder

Jeff W said:


> Good morning TC! Today is Sunday and therefore, Bach-day!


Then it's a good day for Cantata 147, Herz Und Mund, and 181, Leichtgesinnte Flattergeister.

Ton Koopman conducting.


----------



## tortkis

Ockeghem: Missa Cuiusvis Toni - Ensemble Musica Nova (Aeon)









This 2-disc set contains four versions of the "Mass in whatever tone/mode." I think the performance is superb.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Cherubini, Requiem in D Minor*

Now that I have the Muti box set of the Cherubini masses, I was about to get rid of my Newell Jenkins recording, but I think as of right now I like it better than Muti, despite the pronounced vibrato in the choir. It has more pronounced contrasts in tempo and has a livelier feel to it, whereas Muti seems muted (no pun intended).


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Beethoven Quartet Op. 130*









The Vegh Quartet's rendering of the Cavatina reminds me of that line from T.S. Eliot, that it is so intimate that it should be played "only among friends, some two or three, who will not touch the bloom that is rubbed and questioned in the concert room."


----------



## KenOC

Hummel's Grand Bassoon Concerto in F, Thunemann and Marriner. A very enjoyable piece!


----------



## Balthazar

*Schumann ~ Fantasiestücke, Op. 12*

Finghin Collins at the piano.


----------



## George O

Touch Me Lightly

Rebecca Rusó, viola da gamba

details:
http://www.amazon.com/Touch-Me-Lightly-John-Dowland/dp/B001FZGE8G

CD on Panclassics (Switzerland), from 2008

5 stars


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

The same as the recording with this cover:










Berlioz called this work a "légende dramatique"... perhaps not far in intention from Wagner's "musical dramas"... not quite an opera... certainly not in the traditional sense... and yet... perhaps a hybrid of opera and the oratorio.

This is a powerful older recording featuring Georges Prêtre and some brilliant soloists: Nicolai Gedda, Janet Baker, Gabriel Bacquier, etc...


----------



## opus55

Bach: Harpsichord Concertos
_Andreas Staier and Freiburger Barockorchester_










BWV 1052 1053 1053 1054.


----------



## Mahlerian

Bach: Goldberg Variations
Igor Levit


----------



## Becca

Gustav Mahler - Symphony #10 - Wheeler 1966 reconstruction
Polish National Radio Symphony Orch. / Robert Olson

After reading a number of fascinating articles about the history and musicology of the various different reconstruction/completions of Mahler's 10th symphony, I set myself the task of finding examples of the 4 main reconstructions, listening to them and writing an article for elsewhere giving the impressions of a non-musician. So far I have located the Cooke II & III editions, the first Mazzetti from 1989 and the second Wheeler from 1966, and have been unable to locate any recordings of the Carpenter. In addition I just discovered a copy of the 2nd Mazzetti in the San Diego library so have requested it but that will take a few days to arrive.

In order not to overwhelm my brain, I am going movement by movement across the various versions, concentrating on the 4th and 5th movements where only Mahler's 4 stave short score exists, also the 2nd where he had only orchestrated a few bars at the start. My current listening at this moment is the 2nd movement of the the Wheeler edition, probably the most minimalist of the 4 reconstructions in terms of staying as close to the short score as possible. What is striking so far is just how close each of them are even though they were done independently with no knowledge of the others (except the Mazzetti). That alone makes a strong argument for just how far Mahler had gotten with the work and that a reconstruction would be a fair approximation of the probable end result.









P.S. I am skipping the Ormandy/Philadephia recording of the unpublished Cooke I version as Cooke's second version had substantial changes resulting from seeing more of Mahler's notes which became available after Alma Mahler's death in December 1964. As a result I consider the Ormandy/Cooke I to be less representative of the work.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*CPE Bach, Flute Concertos*


----------



## Biwa

Arias for Farinelli

Nicola Antonio Porpora [1686-1768]: 
Orfeo "Dall'amor più sventurato"
Polifemo "Oh volesser gli Dei... Dolci freschi aurette"
Artaserse "Or la nube procellosa" (ajout dans l'oeuvre de Johann Adolf Hasse)

Riccardo Broschi [1698-1756]: Idaspe "Qual guerriero in campo armato"

Geminiano Giacomeli [1692-1740]: 
Adriano in Siria "Mancare Dio mi sento"
Merope "Quell'usignolo"

Baldassare Galuppi [1706-1785]: Concerto a 4 in C minor

Johann Adolf Hasse [1699-1783]: Artaserse "Per questo dolce amplesso"

Vivica Genaux
Akademie für Alte Musik Berlin
René Jacobs


----------



## bejart

Vaclav Pichl (1741-1805): String Trio in E Flat, Op.7, No.4

Ensemble Agora: Margarete Adorf, violin -- Antje Sabinski, viola -- Matthias Hofmann, cello


----------



## Mahlerian

Becca said:


> So far I have located the Cooke II & III editions, the first Mazzetti from 1989 and the second Wheeler from 1966, and have been unable to locate any recordings of the Carpenter.


Possibly better off that way. The Carpenter is a horrible mockery of the composer's work, and should never have been performed or recorded.

Mazzetti II is actually really interesting. It's my own personal favorite alternative to the third Cooke.


----------



## ShropshireMoose

Elgar: Falstaff - Symphonic Study, Op.68 London Symphony Orchestra/Sir Edward Elgar

One of my favourite works of Elgar, in what is undoubtedly its finest performance on record. No one conveys the myriad of delights in this score anywhere near as vividly as the composer himself. Bravo.


----------



## Becca

Mahlerian said:


> Possibly better off that way. The Carpenter is a horrible mockery of the composer's work, and should never have been performed or recorded.


I am not surprised as Carpenter's was by far the earliest (late 40's, revised in mid 60's) and is very interventionist in philosophy.


----------



## gHeadphone

Loving Shostakovich at the moment, beautiful playing from all 3 here


----------



## Tsaraslondon

StlukesguildOhio said:


> The same as the recording with this cover:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Berlioz called this work a "légende dramatique"... perhaps not far in intention from Wagner's "musical dramas"... not quite an opera... certainly not in the traditional sense... and yet... perhaps a hybrid of opera and the oratorio.
> 
> This is a powerful older recording featuring Georges Prêtre and some brilliant soloists: Nicolai Gedda, Janet Baker, Gabriel Bacquier, etc...


Would that Davis had conducted this cast. Pretre doesn't really have the right feel for Berlioz. I listen to it only for Baker's incomparable Marguerite. Gedda is heard to better advantage on Davis's Philips recording. If you haven't heard it, I urge you to try it. You'll hear quite a difference.


----------



## bejart

CPE Bach (1714-1788): Cello Concerto in A Major, Wq 172

Gustav Leonhardt directing the Orchestra of the Age of Enlightenment -- Anner Bylsma, cello


----------



## Mahlerian

Becca said:


> I am not surprised as Carpenter's was by far the earliest (late 40's, revised in mid 60's) and is very interventionist in philosophy.


By all means listen if you like, and you may disagree (my friend on this site Arpeggio does), but I was disgusted by a number of Carpenter's decisions, especially in the finale.


----------



## hpowders

Franz Schmidt Symphony No. 4
Vienna Philharmonic Orchestra
Zubin Mehta

The end of the line for German (Viennese) symphonic Romanticism and arguably, the most underrated and unjustly neglected symphony ever written.

Try and find this wonderful work on any concert hall outside Vienna.

I'm no fan of Zubin Mehta, but here he and the great orchestra are absolutely incredible!


----------



## Jeffrey Smith

Mahlerian said:


> Possibly better off that way. The Carpenter is a horrible mockery of the composer's work, and should never have been performed or recorded.


I can bring evidence to back that up.

Zinman used Carpenter's version for his recording of the Tenth--and it is a total clunker, the worst in his cycle. I disliked it enough that I have only listened to it once.


----------



## Stirling

Return from MIT listening to Feldman #2, by the Flux Quartet.


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

Sergei Rachmaninoff - Piano Concerto No. 2 in C minor, Op. 18 (Evgeny Kissin; Valery Gergiev; London Symphony Orchestra).

Études-Tableaux - Nos. 1, 2, 4, 5, 6, 9 (Evgeny Kissin).









Very smooth and introverted playing by the young Kissin here. Excellent music and performance.


----------



## GreenMamba

William Byrd performed by Chanticleer.

Mass for 5 voices In Tempore Paschali
Motet for 3 voices: Regina cæli 
Mass for 5 voices In Assumptione Beatæ Mariæ Virginis 
Antiphon for 4 voices Ave Regina cælorum 
Antiphon for 4 voices Salve Regina


----------



## Becca

Jeffrey Smith said:


> I can bring evidence to back that up.
> 
> Zinman used Carpenter's version for his recording of the Tenth--and it is a total clunker, the worst in his cycle. I disliked it enough that I have only listened to it once.


I have just realized that, despite what is said on Spotify, the Litton/Dallas recording is also the Carpenter version. From all I have read, I am somewhat reluctant to spend the time on it but will probably sample parts of it out of a sense of intellectual honesty


----------



## Biwa

Johann Sebastian Bach: Arias

Cantata No.83 - Erfreute Zeit
Cantata No.170 - Vergnugte Ruh
Cantata No.82 - Schlummert Ein, Ihr Matten Augen
Cantata No.74 - Nichts Kann Mich Erretten
Cantata No.42 - Wo Zwei Und Drei Versammelt Sind
Cantata No.156 - Herr, Was Du Willst
St. Matthew Passion - Erbarme Dich
Cantata No.54 - Widerstehe Doch Der Sunde
Mass in B minor - Laudamus Te
Cantata No.156 - Sinfonia
Christmas Oratorio - Bereite Dich Zion
Christmas Oratorio - Wie Soll Ich Dich Empfangen

Angelika Kirchschlager (mezzo soprano)
Giuliano Carmignola (violin)
Venice Baroque Orchestra
Andrea Marcon (conductor)


----------



## Pugg

​
BRAHMS Trio for Piano, Violin and Horn (Kogan, Shapiro) 
ALABIEV Piano Quintet (Beethoven Quartet)


----------



## Pugg

Kontrapunctus said:


> After watching Sergio Tiempo play the hell out of Ginastera's Piano Concerto No.1 Friday with the LA Phil/Dudamel, I just had to get one of his recordings! He plays with the same take no prisoners intensity in the two concerti, especially the Tchaikovsky. Both were recorded live at the Martha Argerich Presents festival in Lugano, and he admits in his booklet notes to playing it differently than usual since she was watching in the wings! One does get the sense that he's trying to "out Martha" Martha at times. Not everyone will respond favorably to such intensity and the frequent tempo changes, but I find it quite thrilling. We are on terra firma with the Liszt Petrarch Sonetti. Very good SACD sound--the piano dominates a bit in the two concerti.


I've just seen a documentary about the guy, he, just to be called Daniël-Sergio Tempo.
He lived in Holland for a while because he did like the atmosphere in Amsterdam so much


----------



## Pugg

Mahlerian said:


> Bach: Goldberg Variations
> Igor Levit


Wonderful recording!


----------



## Pugg

**

*Albinoni/Vivaldi et al* ; Trumpet concerto's
_Håkan Hardenberger_


----------



## SeptimalTritone

Luigi Nono- Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz


----------



## Pugg

​
GUSTAV MAHLER
Symphony No. 7 in E minor


----------



## Pugg

​
*Beethoven & Mozart Concertos*

Beethoveniano Concerto No. 3 in C minor, Op. 37

Mozartiano Concerto No. 24 in C minor, K491

*Yevgeny Sudbin *(piano)

Minnesota Orchestra, Osmo Vänskä


----------



## Badinerie

Listening to this Lp again by the fun loving Amadeus Quartet. The Tchaikovsky this time.


----------



## Badinerie

Bit of Callas now. I should really be playing the Remastered CD from the Bumper Box Set. but the LP was nearer!


----------



## jim prideaux

early start at work so YT-superb performance (and recording/filming) by Paavo Jarvi and the Frankfurt RSO of Mendelssohn's 4th Symphony-had a quick look and unfortunately not available as a CD-their recent recordings of the complete Nielsen cycle were really impressive and it would be interesting to see what they record in the future......


----------



## Pugg

​
Duruflé:Requiem, Op. 9
Prelude & Fugue sur le nom d'Alain, Op. 7
Quatre Motets sur des thèmes grégoriens, Op. 10

Fauré:Requiem, Op. 48
Cantique de Jean Racine, Op. 11
Messe basse

Poulenc:Mass in G major
Salve Regina
Litanies à la Vierge noire
Exultate Deo

Choir of St John's College, George Guest


----------



## helenora

Pugg said:


> ​
> Duruflé:Requiem, Op. 9
> Prelude & Fugue sur le nom d'Alain, Op. 7
> Quatre Motets sur des thèmes grégoriens, Op. 10
> 
> Fauré:Requiem, Op. 48
> Cantique de Jean Racine, Op. 11
> Messe basse
> 
> Poulenc:Mass in G major
> Salve Regina
> Litanies à la Vierge noire
> Exultate Deo
> 
> Choir of St John's College, George Guest


all my favorites! :angel:


----------



## helenora

*JS Bach Chorals BWV 253-300* Rundfunkchor Berlin


----------



## elgar's ghost

Prokofiev orchestral works part two today.

Piano Concerto no.3 in C op.26 (1917-21), Andante from Piano Sonata no.4 - arrangement for orchestra op.29bis (1917 - arr. 1934), Symphony no.2 in D-minor - _Iron and Steel_ op.40 (1924-25), Ballet - _Le pas d'acier_ [The Steel Step] op.41 (1925-26), _Divertimento_ for orchestra op.43 (1925-29) and Symphony no.3 in C-minor op.44 (1928):


----------



## worov

Some Scarlatti :


----------



## gHeadphone

Ravel this morning, Great conducting by Boulez!


----------



## Pugg

​
*Tchaikovsky*: Symphony No. 4
Boston Symphony Orchestra, Pierre Monteux


----------



## Pugg

​*Jonas Kaufmann: Nessun Dorma
The Puccini Album
*

Donna non vidi mai (from Manon Lescaut)
Oh, sarò la più bella...Tu, tu, amore? (from Manon Lescaut)
Kristine Opolais (soprano)
Ah, Manon mi tradisce (from Manon Lescaut)
Ah! Non v'avvicinate! No, pazzo son (from Manon Lescaut)

Ei giunge!...Torna ai felici di (from Le Villi)
Orgia, Chimera Dall'occhio Vitreo (from Edgar)

O soave fanciulla (from La Bohème)
Kristine Opolais (soprano)

Recondita armonia (from Tosca)

Addio, fiorito asil (from Madama Butterfly)

Una parola sola! … Or son sei mesi (from La Fanciulla del West)
Ch'ella mi creda libero e lontano (from La Fanciulla del West)

Parigi! E la citta dei desideri (from La Rondine)

Hai ben ragione (from Il tabarro)

Avete torto! (from Gianni Schicchi)
Firenze è come un albero fiorito (from Gianni Schicchi)

Non piangere, Liù! (from Turandot)
Nessun dorma (from Turandot)

Jonas Kaufmann (tenor)
Orchestra e Coro dell'Accademia Nazionale di Santa Cecilia, Antonio Pappa


----------



## Badinerie

Brahms and Liszt in the afternoon...and why not? Liszt Hungarian Rhapsody no 5 .Very lovely piece.










Next up I think...its.....Gershwin

Catfish Row Suite, An American in Paris, Promenade


----------



## bejart

Francesco Mancini (1672-1737): Flute Sonata No.10 in B Minor

Claudio Farrarini, flute -- Luigi Fontana, harpsichord


----------



## Pugg

​
Face à face
19th & 20th century sonatas for violin & cello

Ghys, J:Variations on 'God save the King' Op. 38 (composed with François Servais)

Halvorsenassacaglia for Violin & Cello/Viola (after Handel)

Kodályuo for Violin and Cello, Op. 7

Schulhoffuo for violin & cello

Tanguy:Sonata for violin & cello

*Renaud Capuçon (violin), Gautier Capuçon (cello)*


----------



## MrTortoise

Johann Sebastian Bach

Cantata No. 173 'Erhöhtes Fleisch und Blut'

Lisa Larson, soprano; Bogna Bartosz, alto; Gerd Türk, tenor; Klaus Mertens, bass
Amsterdam Baroque Orchestra
Ton Koopman, cond.


----------



## Stirling

Newberry - String Quartet #9 https://drive.google.com/folderview?id=0B38Mh8TG91rRNk81bzVIMUstQms&usp=sharing


----------



## Jeff W

*In which there is Bach and sons*

Good morning TC from cloudy, overcast and possibly rainy Albany! Got an entire program of music by J. S. Bach and two of his sons.















Started off my listening with J. C. Bach's Piano Concertos Op. 13. Anthony Halstead played the fortepiano and conducted the Hanover Band.









C. P. E. Bach was next with his three cello concertos. Hidemi Suzuki played the cello and conducted the Bach Collegium Japan.









Now for J. S. Bach and the Orchestral Suites as played by the Freiburg Baroque Orchestra. Streamed this one, so I'm not sure who conducted...









I know who conducted this one, Otto Klemperer. Bach's Mass in B minor with the New Philharmonia Orchestra and BBC Chorus.


----------



## Pugg

​*Bizet*; Carmen Suites/ *Thomas* ; Overtures.
_Paul Paray conducting _


----------



## George O

Twelve-Tone Composition: A Narrative Presentation with Musical Examples

prepared by Vaclav Nelhybel
musical examples by woodwind quartet
William Geib, narrator

on Folkways Records (NYC), from 1961


----------



## gardibolt

Brahms violin sonata #1, Yehudi and Hephzibah Menuhin.


----------



## Orfeo

*The Vulnerable, Questing Voice**

Carl August Nielsen*
Symphony no. III "Sinfonia Espansiva."
-Catherine Bott (soprano) & Stephen Roberts (baritone).
-The Royal Scottish National Orchestra/Bryden Thomson.

*Kalervo Tuukkanen*
Symphony no. III "The Sea."
-Tuula-Marja Tuomela (soprano) & Tom Nyman (tenor).
-The Jyvaskyla Symphony, Musica Choir & Jyvaskyla Studio Choir/Ari Rasilainen.

*Ralph Vaughan Williams*
Symphony no. III (A Pastoral Symphony).
-Yvonne Kenny (soprano).
-The London Symphony Orchestra/Bryden Thomson.

*Erkki Melartin*
Symphony no. IV (Summer Symphony).
-Pia Freund (soprano), Lilli Paasikivi (mezzo-soprano), Laura Nykanen (contralto).
-The Tampere Philharmonic Orchestra/Leonid Grin.

*Hugo Alfven*
Symphony no. IV "Fran havsbandet."
-Christina Hogman (soprano) & Claes-Hakan Ahnsjo (tenor).
-The Stockholm Philharmonic Orchestra/Neemi Jarvi.

*Reinhold Gliere*
Coloratura Concerto.
-Joan Sutherland, soprano.
-The London Symphony Orchestra/Richard Bonynge.

*Ernest Chausson*
Poeme de l'amore et de la mer.
-Linda Finne, mezzo-soprano.
-The Ulster Orchestra/Yan Pascal Tortelier.

*Grigory Egiazarian*
Suite from ballet "Ara, the Beautiful, and Semiramis."
-The Moscow Radio Symphony Orchestra et Chorus/R. Mangasarian.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Got a boring cold and wintervacation...


----------



## Vasks

*Korngold - Symphonic Overture: Sursum Corda (Bamert/Chandos)
Wolpe - Pastorale & Rag-Caprice (P. Serkin/Koch)
Carter - Symphony #1 (Schermerhorn/Naxos)*


----------



## Stirling

Charles Koechlin, The Seven Stars' Symphony 



One of my favorites.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Puccini: Manon Lescaut*

_Montserrat Caballé_ (Manon Lescaut), _Plácido Domingo _(Chevalier Des Grieux), Noel Mangin (Geronte de Ravoir), Vicente Sardinero (Lescaut), Robert Tear (Edmondo), Richard Van Allan (The Innkeeper), Bernard Dickerson (The Dancing Master), Delia Wallis (A Singer), Robert Lloyd (Sargeant of the Royal Archers), Ian Partridge (A Lamplighter) & Gwynne Howell (A Naval Captain)

Ambrosian Opera Chorus & New Philharmonia Orchestra, Bruno Bartoletti

"


> The New Philharmonia Orchestra sparkles and shimmers under the baton of Bruno Bartoletti in this recording with Montserrat Caballé in the title role. She treats us to some of the most expressive Puccini singing I've ever heard in her Act Four aria, Sola, perduta, abbandonata, and she is partnered by Plácido Domingo, magnificently classy as the Chevalier des Grieux...this recording is a treasure." James Longstaffe, Presto Classical, July 2014


----------



## elgar's ghost

Third instalment of Prokofiev's orchestral works between now and bedtime.

_The Prodigal Son_ - ballet in three scenes op.46 (1928-29), _On the Dnieper_ - ballet in two scenes op.51 (1930-31), Piano Concerto no.4 in B-flat [for left-hand] op.53 (1931), Piano Concerto no.5 in G op.55 (1931-32), _Symphonic Song_ for orchestra op.57 (1933) and _Lieutenant Kijé_ - orchestral suite op.60 (1934):


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Before David Daniels, I didn't like countertenors at all, and, truth be told, didn't much like baroque music. That all changed the day a friend took me to a concert at the Barbican, at which Daniels performed the Vivaldi *Stabat Mater*, and other Vivaldi works. What immediately impressed was the richness of his timbre, which had absolutely no trouble filling the hall, the beauty of the voice, and his gift for communication. I was an immediate convert and have followed him ever since, hardly ever missing any of his UK appearances.

Though he expanded the repertoire for countertenor, even dipping into Broadway musicals, Handel has always been the cornerstone of his repertoire, as it is for most countertenors, and this recital is superb from first to last. Though he is amazingly fleet in the virtuoso pieces, I value most his moving response to the slower arias like _Scherza infida_, which is filled with desolation and pain. Marvellous accompaniments too from the Orchestra of the Age of Enlightenment under Roger Norrington.


----------



## Arsakes

*Rachmaninov:*

Symphony No.1 and 2
Scherzo in D minor
The Isle of the Dead symphonic poem Op.29 
Cello Sonata in G minor Op.19

Symphony No.2 is very Romantic and beautiful. After listening 3 times to 'The Isle of the Dead' I still can't figure out both its structure and feeling. It's very strange.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Gorgeous textures and orchestral colour in Rautavaara's Symphony no 7, Angel of Light. Admittedly it can occasionally sound a but like film music, but what's wrong with that.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

*J. S. Bach
The Well Tempered Clavier, book 1*
H. J. Lim [You Tube]










*
Mahler
Symphony No. 9*
Chicago SO, Pierre Boulez










*
Symphony No. 10 in F#, Adagio
Des Knaben Wunderhorn*
Magdalena Kozená (mezzo-soprano); Christian Gerhaher (baritone); Pierre Boulez, The Cleveland Orchestra
[DG]










*
Symphony No. 10 in F#*
BPO,Rattle [EMI, 1999]


----------



## Cosmos

Taking a chance and listening to the kind of music I usually pass on,

Boulez - Derive 2





So far, so good. I love the way he plays with texture.


----------



## Badinerie

Its Time then.....


----------



## Mahlerian

Beethoven: Diabelli Variations
Igor Levit


----------



## shadowdancer

Following Mahlerian's line, I am listening to the fine Andrew Rose (PristineClassical) transfers of Diabelli Variations


----------



## Morimur

This is as Russophile as I am likely to get-obsessed with this piece...


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

Morimur said:


> This is as Russophile as I am likely to get-obsessed with this piece...


What's wrong with being russophile?  There are many great facets to Russian culture. There are some bad sides, but you can say that about pretty much any country/culture.


----------



## Guest

Pärt
Symphony no 3.

Quite a dark piece, I think.


----------



## Triplets

Chopin Piano Concerto #2, Zimmerman/Polish Festival Orchestra From a DG box of complete Chopin, the mp3 of which I am listeneing to in the background during a boring day at work


----------



## Balthazar

*Beethoven ~ Symphony No. 3 in E flat, Op. 55*

Jordi Savall leads Le Concert des Nations.


----------



## ShropshireMoose

J.S.Bach: Gavotte from English Suite No.3
Mozart: German Dances - K.600 No.3/K.602 No.2
Chopin: Preludes, Op.28 Nos.7 & 15/Waltz, Op.64 No.1/Berceuse, Op.57/Etudes, Op.10 No.5, Op.25 Nos.2,3 & 9/Sonata No.2 - Funeral March/Ecossaises, Op.72/Mazurka, Op.68 No.3/Nocturnes, Op.9 No.2, Op.15 No.2, Op.32 No.1, Op.48 No.1/Polonaise in A-flat, Op.53/Scherzo No.2 in B-flat Minor, Op.31/Impromptu, Op.36/Fantaisie-Impromptu, Op.66 Raoul von Koczalski

The first CD on this three CD set. Koczalski studied with Chopin's pupil Mikuli, and thereafter with no one else, so unlike other Mikuli pupils who recorded, he did not come under anyone else's influence, a fact of which he was not unaware! The playing is very fine indeed and he keeps close to the letter of the scores, having a sensitive and refined use of rubato which is most appealing. The sole exception to this is the recording of the E-flat Nocturne, Op.9 No.2, which comes "with authentic variants." These were apparently noted down by Mikuli having heard Chopin play them. Fascinating indeed. The transfers are remarkably good, the recordings sounding warm and with very good piano tone (1930/37-39) and the documentation is superb, a booklet of 35 pages, with much about both the recordings and Koczalski. A very fine production indeed.


----------



## Sloe

Inspired by KenOC´s latest post at the moment I write this in the Composers you couldn´t care less about thread I have been listening to Albert Huybrechts´s first string quartet.

That was really nice I did nearly nothing else than listening to it which is unusual for me. I know lots of other composers I would rather not listen to.


----------



## deprofundis

Ockay tonight im revisiting past cds i bought and did ain't lisen in a while, namely *Percival's Lament *on naxos great selection of medieval composer , the cd featured among favorite: chrétien de troyes, rigaud de berbezith, whatler von der wogelwelde.ectI preffer the afforated mention cd to *Tristan's Harp *on_ same label whit same ensemble and chef, i might lisen to both tonight i might sleep earlier since im tired....._


----------



## drnlaw

Kevin Pearson said:


> SONNET CLV mention the Freitas Branco symphony earlier today and I decided to join. Really beautiful symphony and another example of the value of Naxos's ability to give us great music by unsung composers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kevin


Once again, I am taken back to a work I listened to once or twice years ago, put on the shelf, forgot about, and have been prompted to listen to again -- which I am doing as I type this -- and with great pleasure. A fine work. Thank you.


----------



## drnlaw

GregMitchell said:


> Gorgeous textures and orchestral colour in Rautavaara's Symphony no 7, Angel of Light. Admittedly it can occasionally sound a but like film music, but what's wrong with that.


I've struggled for years to get into Rautavarra, but it's been a losing battle. And I love good film music, second only to classical. He just doesn't move me.


----------



## gHeadphone

I was advised not to get this set in my local Tower, i take it that there is some great stuff on there. Is it worth the purchase in your opinion Pugg?



Pugg said:


> ​
> *Tchaikovsky*: Symphony No. 4
> Boston Symphony Orchestra, Pierre Monteux


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Cherubini, Missa Solemnia in D Minor*


----------



## KenOC

Holmboe, Chamber Concertos Nos. 1 to 3. Some good listening here.


----------



## bejart

Bernhard Henrik Crusell (1775-1838): Clarinet Concerto No.2 in F Minor, Op.5

Gerard Korsten directing the Uppsala Chamber Orchestra -- Per Billman, clarinet


----------



## pmsummer

A SEA SYMPHONY
*Ralph Vaughan Williams*
Shiela Armstrong - soprano
John Carol Case - baritone
London Philharmonic Choir
Frederic Jackson - chorus master
London Philharmonic Orchestra
Sir Adrian Boult - conductor

_EMI_


----------



## Guest

It's great to hear Trevor Pinnock still playing so well and captured in demonstration-worthy SACD sound.


----------



## Jeffrey Smith

drnlaw said:


> I've struggled for years to get into Rautavaara, but it's been a losing battle. And I love good film music, second only to classical. He just doesn't move me.


I recently got every Rautavaara CD on Naxos except the one Greg listened to--and was, if not precisely bored, at least unimpressed and with no interest in hearing more. If only it were as good as film music! So you are not alone.

What I am listening to now


----------



## tortkis

Aaron Jay Kernis (b. 1960): String Quartets Nos. 1 & 2 - The Lark Quartet (Arabesque)


----------



## DiesIraeCX

*Haydn*: Symphony No. 102 (Sir Colin Davis/Royal Concertgebouw)
*Schubert*: Impromptus, D. 899 (Alfred Brendel)


----------



## bz3

Brahms - Violin Sonata #1 Perlman/Ashkenazy
Beethoven - Symphony 6 Zinman

All I need now is a blanket and a comfortable spot by a brook instead of my dinky apartment.


----------



## Easy Goer

Falla Granados & Ravel Orchestral Works. Alicia de Larrocha Piano. Rafael Frühbeck de Burgos & The Philharmonia Orchestra.


----------



## bejart

Anton Eberl (1765-1807): Grande Sonata, Op.27

Marie-Luise Hinrichs, piano


----------



## Pugg

Grieg:
"Peer Gynt Suites Nos. 1 & 2" (January 1967 2, 10, the 31st New York, Philharmonic Hall),
"Norwegian Dance No. 2", " March of the Trolls Op.54-4" (October 12, 1965 New York, Manhattan Center)
Sibelius:
"Valse Triste" (December 8, 1969 New York, Philharmonic Hall),
"The Swan of Tuonela" (March 8, 1973 New York, Columbia 30 Avenue studio),
"Finlandia" (February 16, 1965 New York, Manhattan Center)
New York Philharmonic


----------



## Pugg

gHeadphone said:


> I was advised not to get this set in my local Tower, i take it that there is some great stuff on there. Is it worth the purchase in your opinion Pugg?


Did they say why not to buy it?
it sounds pretty stupid to me, there's a range of music in that box that's beyond belief.
(Amazon has the complete disc list)
I do like it very much and never regretted the purchase :tiphat:


----------



## Becca

Peter Maxwell Davies - Symphony #10 Alla ricerca di Borromini (2013-14)
London Symphony Orchestra / Antonio Pappano
Markus Butter (bar.), LSO Chorus/Simon Halsey
Recorded at the world premiere

While they may seem like somewhat of an odd coupling, both Arnold Bax and PMD are composers where I like some of their shorter works but where I have yet to come to grips with the symphonies. This is my first listening to his latest, the 10th and I was a bit apprehensive but so far, it seems to be making some sense to me.


----------



## Weston

*A Gingerly Return*

*Debussy: Images pour orchestre*
Simon Rattle / City Of Birmingha Syphony Orchestra










Sounding inexplicably Spanish inspired and a bit noisy at times for Debussy, some parts of it do remind me of the three Nocturnes.

*Rubinstein: Piano Concerto No. 3 in G major, Op. 45*
Ilya Stupel / Artur Rubinstein Philharmonic Orchestra / Oleg Marshev, piano










Typical of this composer: pleasant thmes alternating with virtuoso bombast. I'm sure there is more substance than first meets the ear on a casual listen.

*Glazunov: Symphony No.1 in E major Op.5, 'Slavyanskaya'*
José Serebrier / unspecified orchestra










I've not yet been completely grabbed by Glazunov and this symphony is no exception. It's a first symphony however and may not be an indication of what is to come.

The opening is a pleasant, rhythmically odd / interesting theme, but movement 2 goes into full blown Dvorak mode complete with ting-a-linging triangle. On a blind listen I would have guessed it _is_ Dvorak. The third movement is another thing altogether, its beautiful adagio making the whole work worthwhile for me. The finale (assuming WinAmp on my cranky old computer in my studio is sorting things correctly) seems a little anti-climactic at first but eventually develops into an anguished bit of intense drama also well worth waiting for, but the piece ends on yet another raucous Dvorak moment.

I look forward to the more mature symphonies.


----------



## Jeffrey Smith

Pugg said:


> Did they say why not to buy it?
> it sounds pretty stupid to me, there's a range of music in that box that's beyond belief.
> (Amazon has the complete disc list)
> I do like it very much and never regretted the purchase :tiphat:


The one danger is that you may already have much of it, as individual CDs or as part of a Sony/RCA box set. I have about two-thirds of the recordings that way, so I didn't get the box.

Check the listings, and if you do not have too many of them, go for it: those recordings are in general very much worth getting.


----------



## Pugg

Mahlerian said:


> Beethoven: Diabelli Variations
> Igor Levit


Love this disc!
And the wonderful text on the cover :tiphat:


----------



## Pugg

bejart said:


> Anton Eberl (1765-1807): Grande Sonata, Op.27
> 
> Marie-Luise Hinrichs, piano


You are a CPO fan aren't :tiphat: you?


----------



## Pugg

​
*Richard Wetz*: Symphony No. 2 in A major
Kleist Overture, Op. 16

Staatsphilharmonie Rheinland-Pfalz


----------



## Bruce

*Paderewski u.a.*

Tonight's scheduled works:

*Paderewski *- Polish Fantasy on an Original Theme, Op. 19 - Janina Fialkowska (piano), Wit/Polish NSO

*Liszt *- Malediction - Béroff (piano), Masur/Leipzig Gewandhaus Orchestra

*Rachmaninov *- Symphony No. 1 in D minor - Maazel/Berlin PO (Which was the first music I ever purchased on the [then] new CD format, over 20 years ago.)

and to finish up, some works for 2 pianos, or 1 piano 4-hands:

*Bacon/Leuning* - Coal Scuttle Blues - Rosi & Toni Grunschlag (pianos)

*Onslow *- Sonata No. 2 for piano 4-hands in F minor, Op. 22 - Genevieve Chinn & Allan Brings (piano)

*Wilms *- Sonata for Piano 4-hands No. 2 in B-flat, Op. 41 - Hans-Peter & Volker Stenzl (piano)

*Mozart *- Sonata for 2 pianos in D, K.448 - Radu Lupu and Murray Perahia (pianos)

I was not particularly impressed by the Onslow and Wilms works. Nice enough, but nothing to get excited about. I have enjoyed much of Onslow's chamber music, but this 2-piano sonata didn't really grab my attention.


----------



## Pugg

Jeffrey Smith said:


> The one danger is that you may already have much of it, as individual CDs or as part of a Sony/RCA box set. I have about two-thirds of the recordings that way, so I didn't get the box.
> 
> Check the listings, and if you do not have too many of them, go for it: those recordings are in general very much worth getting.


One or two doubles don't bother me at all, if you look good for the right price.
Think of all those people (long time ago) who had/ want to buy the records / CD when they just got released.


----------



## Pugg

*Renée Fleming ; Guilty pleasures *:tiphat:


----------



## Weston

*Faux Film Scores*

*Klami: Sea Pictures*
Jorma Panula / Turku Philharmonic Orchestra










This work reminds me in part of Ravel's Bolero and in part a Basil Poledouris soundtrack. That may sound trite but it's quite interesting.

*Sawyers: Concertante for Violin, Piano and Strings*
Kenneth Woods / Orchestra of the Swan / Maja Bogdanovic, cello










This album was a MusicWeb International recommendation and I thought the cover was cool so . . . This is a highly accessible modern work with just a touch of complex modern harmonies to give it a little spice. It also sounds quite a bit like a Hollywood soundtrack, so I can't decide if it's savory or just cheesy.

*Arnold: Symphony No. 3, Op. 63*
Richard Hickox / London Symphony Orchestra










This also has a borderline movie soundtrack flavor. I've often noticed other Arnold works reminding me of 1960's American TV crime dramas even though he is English. By the end of it I expected to see "A Quinn Martin Production" flash across my computer screen! But the orchestration and interplay between instruments is superb.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Weston said:


> *Klami: Sea Pictures*
> Jorma Panula / Turku Philharmonic Orchestra
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *This work reminds me in part of Ravel's Bolero and in part a Basil Poledouris soundtrack.* That may sound trite but it's quite interesting.





















What Poledouris score does the Klami remind you of?

Poledouris occasionally pulls that rabbit out of the hat.

_Conan the Barbarian_ and_ Flesh and Blood _definitely have their 'spraying red crimson' heroic moments.


----------



## Pugg

*Spring in the air*

​
*Vivaldi; Fours seasons.*
I Musici/ Pina Carminelli violin


----------



## Badinerie

Messiaen Turangalila. 
Berlin Phil Simon Rattle. Berlin Phil Digital Concert Hall.


----------



## Pugg

*Tchaikovsky*:

"Op.23 Piano Concerto No. 1 in B minor " 
Symphony Orchestra Kirill Kondrashin RCA (conductor)
[Record: Carnegie Hall 1958]


----------



## Pugg

*Next on:*

​
*Balfe: Satanella* (or 'The Power of Love')
New performing edition by Richard Bonynge

Sally Silver, Catherine Carby (sopranos), Christine Tocci, Elizabeth Sikora (mezzo-sopranos), Kang Wang (tenor), Quentin Hayes, Anthony Gregory, Frank Church (baritones), Travor Bowes (bass)

Victorian Opera Orchestra & John Powell Singers, Richard Bonynge



> Satanella was Michael William Balfe's 23rd opera, first presented at Covent Garden in 1858 to much acclaim. It remained in the repertoire for over 60 years, touring to Sydney, New York and Philadelphia. A hybrid of classical opera with a sprinkling of stand-alone ballads, beloved by singers of the day for sheet sales promotion, the score is also notable for its Italianate flow of recitatives, moving arias, concerted pieces and ensembles and, not least, the haunting 'Power of Love' melody. Richard Bonynge, an acknowledged master of eighteenth and nineteenth-century opera, has edited the new performing edition.


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

DiesIraeCX said:


> *Haydn*: Symphony No. 102 (Sir Colin Davis/Royal Concertgebouw)
> *Schubert*: Impromptus, D. 899 (Alfred Brendel)


I'm still wondering if Solti's Haydn is 'better' than Davis' - Davis seems to have 'won' the London Symphonies competition on this forum .


----------



## Stirling

Mahler - 5th - Lenny


----------



## Pugg

​
*Dvorák*: The Water Goblin / My Home / Noonday Witch / The Hussite/ The Golden Spinning Wheel
KERTÉESZ / LSO (1970)


----------



## Pugg

​
*Hol*: _Symphonies Nos. 1 & 3_

Residentie Orchestra The Hague, Matthias Bamert


----------



## MrTortoise

Johann Sebastian Bach

Cantata No. 147 'Herz und Mund und Tat und Leben'
Cantata No. 181 'Leichtgesinnte Flattergeister'

Lisa Larson, soprano; Bogna Bartosz, alto (147); Elisabeth von Magnus, alto (181); Gerd Türk, tenor; Klaus Mertens, bass
Amsterdam Baroque Orchestra
Ton Koopman, cond.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Fourth instalment of Prokofiev's orchestral works today.

The _Cantata for the 20th Anniversary of the October Revolution_ has an interesting history. By now permanently residing in the Soviet Union, Prokofiev wrote a commemorative work which he thought would win him further admiration in official circles after the success of _Peter & The Wolf_ the year before, but it almost turned out to be a serious mistake. Although aware of the prevailing musical climate in the Soviet Union after the _Lady Macbeth_ affair, Prokofiev still managed to either misunderstand or underestimate the situation - the new cantata was in general outside recent parameters set for the establishment of Socialist Realism in music, but it's actually some of the text that probably would have got him into the deepest water: Comrade Stalin may have tolerated flattery but he apparently hated being quoted (perhaps he was always uncertain as to whether he was being praised or lampooned). Luckily the 'unsuitable' nature of the music was pointed out to Prokofiev in advance by Platon Kerzhentsev (the Chairman of the State Committee for the Arts) after the first run-through and the composer then wisely withdrew it. By the time the work officially saw the light in the mid-60s both composer and ruler were long dead, but the Stalin quotes (thankfully restored here) were apparently still excised.

The work itself is worth investigating - especially recommended to anybody who likes the _Alexander Nevsky_ cantata which was composed the year after.

Violin Concerto no.2 in G-minor op.63 (1935), _Romeo & Juliet_ - ballet in four acts op.64 (1935-36), _Summer Day_ - orchestral suite arranged from _Music for Children_ for piano op.65bis (1935 - arr. 1941), _Peter & The Wolf_ for narrator and orchestra op.67 (1936) and _Cantata for the 20th Anniversary of the October Revolution_ for speaker, chorus and orchestra op.74 [based on the words of Marx, Lenin and Stalin] (1936-37):





























***

(*** - same recording but different artwork and label)


----------



## Weston

Marschallin Blair said:


> What Poledouris score does the Klami remind you of?
> 
> Poledouris occasionally pulls that rabbit out of the hat.
> 
> _Conan the Barbarian_ and_ Flesh and Blood _definitely have their 'spraying red crimson' heroic moments.


Parts of it remind me of the "orgy" music from the Conan soundtrack actually. I think it was called "Civilization" in the soundtrack?


----------



## bejart

Jean-Philippe Rameau (1683-1764): Troisieme Concert

Christophe Rousset leading Les Tatens Lyriques


----------



## Pugg

​
*Duruflé: Requiem*
(third version)

Quatre Motets sur des thèmes grégoriens, Op. 10

_Ann Murray (mezzo soprano), Thomas Allen (baritone), Thomas Trotter (organ)_

Corydon Singers, English Chamber Orchestra, Matthew Best


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Weston said:


> *Parts of it remind me of the "orgy" music from the Conan soundtrack actually. I think it was called "Civilization" in the soundtrack?*


Poledouris' "Orgy" cut from _Conan the Barbarian_ sounds an awful lot like "Jupiter" from _The Planets_- I must admit.

I imagine "Civilization" has Holst's fingerprints on it as well.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Joyce DiDonato's a spicy Serce in "_Crude Furie_."

When I hear racy and impassioned singing of this caliber by her, I completely understand why people love her so much.


----------



## Pugg

​*Beethoven: Piano concerto's 1& 2
Pollini/ Abbado.*


----------



## Stirling

Listening Newberry, then go out to hear Handel live.


----------



## schigolch




----------



## Vasks

*Greene - Overture #1 in D for Seven Parts (Clarke/Cedille)
Byttering - Sponsus Amat Spomsum (Gothic Voices/Helios)
Lawes - Consort Settt in A for Five Parts (Phantasm/Channel)
Jenkins - Pavan in Six Parts (Ensemble Jerome Hantai/Naive)*


----------



## Pugg

*Verdi: Un ballo in maschera
*
_Plácido Domingo, Josephine Barstow, Leo Nucci, Florence Quivar & Sumi Jo_

Konzertvereinigung Wiener Staatsopernchor & Wiener Philharmoniker, _Herbert Von Karajan_:tiphat:


----------



## Fugue Meister

Boris Godunov, the Mussorgsky original orchestration. Pretty astounding stuff.


----------



## Vaneyes

Sampling new releases.

If you have SACD capability, you might want to consider this. Otherwise, Jochum (EMI), Walter (Sony) will still do fine.










These Haydn Op. 50 are nothing special, and the cello reverb can be unsettling. It's The Lindsays for me.










Curves ahead, and talent, too. Good coupling. Well recorded.


----------



## worov




----------



## Badinerie

I seem to have lost the second LP of this set!! Any of you lot pinched it?

Just have to go to the darn stereo set half way through then Hmph!


----------



## George O

*the Marschallin returns*










Vincent d'Indy (1851-1931): Le Poème des montagnes, op 15

Déodat de Séverac (1873-1921): Cerdaña

Monique Muller, piano

on Gallo (France), from circa late 1970s - early 1980s


----------



## Badinerie

Ah......Thats what I need ...A Guard Cat! ^^^^^^^^:lol:


----------



## George O

Badinerie said:


> Ah......Thats what I need ...A Guard Cat! ^^^^^^^^:lol:


None of my LPs ever come up missing, that's for sure.


----------



## Sloe

I am listening to Microsymphony by Charles Wourinen from a link by GreenMamba in the current composers thread number 15.
Great work I have never heard music by this composer I especially like the bells.


----------



## ShropshireMoose

Debussy: Prelude a l'apres midi d'un faune/Nocturnes - Nuages/Fetes
Ravel: Pavane pour une infante defunte/Rapsodie Espagnole London Symphony Orchestra/Pierre Monteux

A much loved LP that was given to me, many years ago, by a very dear friend of mine, it plays beautifully and the performances are second to none.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Beethoven, Symphony No. 3*


----------



## elgar's ghost

Continuing with Prokofiev's orchestral music tonight and the following morning.

_Hamlet_ - incidental music for the stage production op.77 (1937-38), _Alexander Nevsky_ - cantata for mezzo, chorus and orchestra [Texts: V. Lugovskoy/S. Prokofiev/Latin Vulgate] op.78 (1938), _Zdravitsa!_ [_A Toast!_] - cantata in honour of the 60th birthday of Joseph Stalin [Texts from contemporary folk songs praising Stalin] op.85 (1939), _Cinderella_ - ballet in three acts op.87 (1940-44) and Symphony no.5 in B-flat op.100 (1944):






































Unable to source a decent image of the _Cinderella_ recording - conducted by Rozhdestvensky with the USSR Radio & TV Symphony Orchestra on the Consonant label.


----------



## Sloe

I am listening to Sergej Prokofjevs first symphony on the radio.
Orchestra: Royal Philharmonic Orchestra
Conductor: Andrew Litton

I think Prokofjev is a very approachable composer whose music always is a very pleasant experience.


----------



## Vronsky

*Ives: Songs · Piano Trio · Violin Sonatas 2 & 4*










Charles Ives: Songs *·* Piano Trio *·* Violin Sonatas 2 & 4
Deborah Voigt, Brian Zeger, Glenn Dicterow, Alan Stepansky, Israela Margalit


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Bach, Partita No. 1*


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

Fugue Meister said:


> Boris Godunov, the Mussorgsky original orchestration. Pretty astounding stuff.


Conductors/orchestra? 

Frédéric Chopin - Piano Concerto No. 1 in E minor, Op. 11; Piano Concerto No. 2 in F minor, Op. 21 (Evgeny Kissin; Dmitri Kitaenko; Moscow Philharmonic Orchestra).









Kissin was only 13 years of age at the time of the recording! And he already sounds like a master pianist. Excellent stuff. Kissin may not play certain parts as 'indulgently' as he could or as some pianists do, but nonetheless the overall balance and level of lyricism is very high, exactly because it is so consistent.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Boulez, Derive 1*


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Haydn, Symphony No. 13*


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Haydn, Symphony No. 6*


----------



## TurnaboutVox

*Liszt
Piano concerto No. 1 in E flat, S. 124*
H J Lim (piano); Gyeonggi Philharmonic Orchestra
Shi-Yeon Sung, conductor [HJ Lim Official You Tube channel, 2013]

This unsentimental (and brisk) reading of Liszt's PC #1 is rather invigorating. I used to love this concerto as a child. Listening to it brings back all sorts of memories.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Bruckner, Symphony No. 2*


----------



## mmsbls

Friedrich Cerha: String Quartets No. 3 and 4









Cerha: Clarinet Quintet


----------



## bejart

Luigi Cherubini (1760-1840): String Trio No.1 in G Major

Trio Hegel: David Scaroni, violin -- Davide Bravo, viola -- Andrea Marcolini, cello


----------



## Guest

I bought this 10 disc set in LA at Amoeba Music. Oh, what a treat it is to browse through bins again! One doesn't look to 1940s-50s Russian recordings for superlative sound, but Richter's playing silences all audio concerns, which aren't all that bad on Disc one: Bach English Suite No.3, Piano Concerto in D minor, Concerto for 2 Keyboards in C.


----------



## Balthazar

*Scriabin ~ Piano Concerto, Op. 20*

Michael Ponti at the keyboard backed by Hans Drewanz and the Hamburg Symphony Orchestra.


----------



## drnlaw

Berlioz: Les nuits d'été, Kiri Te Kanawa, Barenboim, Orchestre de Paris


----------



## tortkis

Glazunov: String Quartets Vol. 1 - Utrecht String Quartet (MDG)








String Quartet No. 3 in G Major, Op. 26
String Quartet No. 5 in D Minor, Op. 70

No. 3 is less interesting to me (sounding a bit too vernacular & simple) but No. 5 is very nice.


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

Reynaldo Hahn led a colorful life as a friend of Proust, music critic, pianist, singer, conductor, and composer. He's best remembered for his many songs. His piano music hasn't fared as well. _Le Rossignol Éperdu_, (The Bewildered Nightingale) is a collection of 53 miniatures only a handful of which clock in at more than three minutes. These fifty-three delightful poèmes for piano were composed between 1899 and 1911. Each of these pieces are inspired by great poets; Verlaine, Molière, Flaubert, Voltaire, Baudelaire, Goethe, Musset and Hugo. _Le Rossignol Éperdu_ consists of four individual suites; I. Premiere, II. Orient, III. Carnet de Voyage and IV. Versailles. This extraordinary group of miniatures reflects varying impressions, sketches and thoughts during Reynaldo Hahn's countless travels.

I have long loved Hahn's songs... and much of the French music of the Belle Époque... so I am quite seduced by this recording. Earl Wild made a premier recording of _Le Rossignol Éperdu_ back in 2001. I would like to hear this recording as well... but Billy Eidi is quite well suited for interpreting these pieces having studied with Hahn's chosen piano soloist Magda Tagliaferro.


----------



## DiesIraeCX

*Sergei Prokofiev*: _Piano Concerto No. 2., Op. 16_ (Previn/London Symphony Orchestra with Vladimir Ashkenazy)


----------



## Jeffrey Smith

StlukesguildOhio said:


> Reynaldo Hahn led a colorful life as a friend of Proust, music critic, pianist, singer, conductor, and composer. He's best remembered for his many songs. His piano music hasn't fared as well. _Le Rossignol Éperdu_, (The Bewildered Nightingale) is a collection of 53 miniatures only a handful of which clock in at more than three minutes. These fifty-three delightful poèmes for piano were composed between 1899 and 1911. Each of these pieces are inspired by great poets; Verlaine, Molière, Flaubert, Voltaire, Baudelaire, Goethe, Musset and Hugo. _Le Rossignol Éperdu_ consists of four individual suites; I. Premiere, II. Orient, III. Carnet de Voyage and IV. Versailles. This extraordinary group of miniatures reflects varying impressions, sketches and thoughts during Reynaldo Hahn's countless travels.
> 
> I have long loved Hahn's songs... and much of the French music of the Belle Époque... so I am quite seduced by this recording. Earl Wild made a premier recording of _Le Rossignol Éperdu_ back in 2001. I would like to hear this recording as well... but Billy Eidi is quite well suited for interpreting these pieces having studied with Hahn's chosen piano soloist Magda Tagliaferro.


I have both recordings. Details of course differ but I think they come out about equal.


----------



## Jeffrey Smith

Balthazar said:


> *Scriabin ~ Piano Concerto, Op. 20*
> 
> Michael Ponti at the keyboard backed by Hans Drewanz and the Hamburg Symphony Orchestra.


I should get that: I think Ponti's set of the complete solo works is first rate.


----------



## Jeffrey Smith

And for myself, having finished Bellini's Pirate, a double serving of Haydn from this








Haydn Cello Concertos in C and D Hob. VII:b1 and VII:b2
Truls Mork, Norwegian Chamber Orchestra, Iona Brown conducting


----------



## Bruce

*CT +*

Tonight's pleasures include:

*Castelnuovo-Tedesco* - Overture to Antony and Cleopatra - Andrew Penney/West Australian SO

*Rochberg *- Symphony No. 2 - Werner Torkanowsky/NYPO

*Liszt *- Malediction - Béroff (piano), Maazel/Leipzig Gewandhaus Orchestra (which is a repeat from last night. This is a fine recording of this work, which I could never warm up to, but the Béroff/Maazel combination has caused me to reassess it.)

*Beethoven *- Leonore Overture No. 2 in C - Szell/Cleveland Orchestra

*Kodály *- Menuet Serio - Joó/Budapest PO

And that will finish the evening for me.


----------



## starthrower




----------



## Pugg

SCHUMANN; Waldszenen • Blumenstück • Nachtstücke • March, op.76/2


----------



## AClockworkOrange

*Beethoven: Symphonies No.2 & 6 - Hogwood & the AofCM*








Back to Beethoven, Symphonies No.2 & 6 in superb HIP performances by Christopher Hogwood & the Academy of Ancient Music.

Both very impressive, the performance of No.2 stands out (an underrated Symphony - much like No.4 & 8) and compares favourably alongside Skrowaczewski, Mackerras, Wand and Bernstein (Vienna).

The perfomaqnce of No.6 stands in good company for me too, alongside Carlos Kleiber, Mackerras, Klaus Tennstedt's live recording on the LPO House Label and Wand.

Certainly my favourite HIP recording of both pieces at present.


----------



## MrTortoise

Franz Liszt

Hungarian Rhapsody No. 2 in C-sharp minor S 244 No. 2
Transcendental Etudes: Mazepppa, Feux Follets, and La Campanella
Au Bond D'une Source
Il Pensieroso
Tarantella S 162 No. 3
Grand Gallop Chromatique in E-flat S 219
Mephisto Waltz No. 1 S 514

John Ogdon, piano


----------



## Guest

Pugg said:


> SCHUMANN; Waldszenen • Blumenstück • Nachtstücke • March, op.76/2


We should get together and have a Richter Fest!


----------



## Pugg

​
*Franz Krommer* (1759-1831)	
Clarinet Quintet op.83
Henk de Graaf, Schubert Consort Amsterdam


----------



## Pugg

Kontrapunctus said:


> We should get together and have a Richter Fest!


The door is always open to music lovers :cheers:


----------



## Pugg

​_Agitato
_
Araia:Cadrò, ma qual si mira
Dubrovay:Trumpet Concerto No. 3
Erickson, R:Kryl
Handel:Water Music Suite No. 2 in D major, HWV349
Kagel:Morceau de concours
Ligeti:Mysteries of the Macabre
Telemann:Quintet (Sinfonia spirituosa) in D major TWV 44:1, for trumpet, 2 violins, viola & b.c.
Vivaldi:Agitata infido flatu (from Juditha Triumphans)

*Tamas Palfalv*i (trumpet)

Franz Liszt Chamber Orchestra


----------



## Pugg

​*Diepenbrock*; _Overture The Birds / Marsyas suite et al.
The Hauge Reidentie orchestra.
Hans Vonk conducying _


----------



## Bruce

*Late Night String Quartets*

Drawing again from the list of 200 greatest string quartets, as voted on by TC members:

*Tchaikovsky *- String Quartet No. 2 in F, Op. 22 - Ying Quartet (#180)

*Szymanowski *- String Quartet No. 2, Op. 56 - Carmina Quartet (#173)

*Beethoven *- String Quartet No. 4 in C minor, Op. 18, No. 4 - Quartetto Italiano (#174)

Superbly suited for the early morning hours.


----------



## Badinerie

Well...I found the Tosca Mono lp last night after all, t'was in my recently played box right by the Settee. Doh!!
This morning its Ebe Stignani starting with a Hair raising 'Condotto ell'era in ceppi' From Trovatore.










Recently played and Favourite box a mere arms length. Typical!


----------



## Pugg

​*Mozart: La clemenza di Tito, K621
*
Teresa Berganza, Peter Schreier,Julia Varady, Edith Mathis, et al

Rundfunkchor Leipzig & Staatskapelle Dresden, _Karl Böhm_


----------



## Stirling

composing music - piano


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mendelssohn; Overtures.*
_Claudio Abbado_ conducts this wonderful recording .


----------



## Stirling

What is your favorite?


----------



## Jeff W

*In which there is Handel and Haydn*

Good morning TC from cold and windy and rainy Albany! Got a bunch of music from Handel and Haydn today!









Started off with the Opus 7 Organ Concertos by Handel. Simon Preston played the organ and the English Concerto was conducted from the harpsichord by Trevor Pinnock.









More Handel, this time the Water Music and Royal Fireworks. Jordi Savall conducting Les Concert des Nations.









Switched over to Joseph Haydn for the rest of the night. Started with his two authentic Cello Concertos. Christophe Coin played the cello and the Academy of Ancient Music was conducted from the harpsichord by Christopher Hogwood.









Giuliano Carmignola plays the three Haydn Violin Concertos with the Orchestre des Champs-Elysées under the baton of Alessandro Moccia.









Finished with the Symphonies No. 43. 44 and 45. The Austro-Hungarian Haydn Orchestra was conducted by Adam Fischer.


----------



## bejart

Also Handel this AM ---
George Frideric Handel (1685-1759): Concerto Grosso in E Minor, Op.6, No.3

Orpheus Chamber Orchestra


----------



## Pugg

​
*Haydn; Symphonies 75/76/78*
_Antal Dorati _


----------



## elgar's ghost

Penultimate part of Prokofiev's orchestral works this afternoon.

Symphony no.6 in E-flat minor op.111 (1945-47), Symphony no.4 in C [revised version of op.47] op.112 (1929-30 - rev. 1947), _Prosper, Our Mighty Country - Cantata on the 30th Anniversary of the October Revolution_ for chorus and orchestra [Text: A. Mashistov] op.114 (1947) and _Ivan the Terrible parts one and two_ - complete music for Eisenstein's films op.116 (1942-45):


----------



## Janspe

Shostakovich's eight symphony - performed by the magnificent Royal Liverpool Philharmonic Orchestra, led by Vasily Petrenko.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

I love Schumann's *Piano Quintet*, and this live performance of it is absolutely thrilling. Momentarily taken aback by the slightly harsh recording quality, you are soon swept up in the sheer brio of the performance. Argerich is joined by Dora Schwarzberg and Lucy Hall on violins, Nobuko Imai on viola, and Misha Maisky on cello. Such wonderful, inspirational music making.


----------



## Pugg

​*Mahler; Symphony 4*
_Lucia Popp/ Klaus Tennstedt _


----------



## shadowdancer

In my opinion, the best version of this work outside the russian conductor's turf
Shostakovich Symphony 5
Leonard Bernstein / New York Philharmonic Orchestra


----------



## Vasks

_LPs_

*Thomas - Overture to "Mignon" (Bonynge/London)
Saint-Saens - Havanaise (Friedman/RCA)
Delibes - Suite from "Coppelia" (Ormandy/Columbia)*


----------



## Pugg

​Canon & Gigue

Albinoni:Adagio for Strings and Organ in G minor

Bach, J S:Orchestral Suite No. 2 in B minor, BWV1067: Badinerie
Orchestral Suite No. 3 in D major, BWV1068: Air ('Air on a G String')
Boccherini:Minuet in A major from String Quintet Op. 11 No. 5, G275
Gluck:Orfeo ed Euridice (Orphée et Euridice): Dance of the Blessed Spirits
Wolfgang Schulz (flute)
Handel:Largo from Xerxes (instrumental arrangement)
Haydnivertimento in C major, Hob. II:11
Andante cantabile from the Serenade Quartet in F

Haydn, M:Horn Concerto (Concertino) in D major, MH 134, P. 134
Dale Clevenger (horn)

Pachelbel:Canon & Gigue

Franz Liszt Chamber Orchestra, János Rolla


----------



## Pugg

​
*Donizetti: Maria Stuarda*

_Beverly Sills, Eileen Farrell, Stuart Burrows & Louis Quilico_

John Alldis Choir & London Philharmonic Orchestra, _Aldo Ceccato_:tiphat:


----------



## Orfeo

*Of Epic Grandeur and Scope*

*Pyotr Illyich Tchaikovsky*
Symphony in B minor "Manfred."
-Roy Elms, organ
-The London Symphony Orchestra/Yuri Simonov.
*
Joly Braga Santos*
Symphony no. IV in E minor.
-The National Symphony Orchestra of Ireland/Alvaro Cassuto.
*
Reinhold Gliere*
Symphony no. III in B minor "Il'ya Muromets."
-The BBC Philharmonic/Sir Edward Downes.

*Alexander Glazunov*
Symphony no. II in F-sharp minor.
-The USSR Radio & Large Symphony Orchestra/Vladimir Fedoseyev.

*Kurt Atterberg*
Symphony no. II in F major.
-The Frankfurt Radio Symphony Orchestra/Ari Rasilainen.

*Eduard Tubin*
Symphony no. II in B minor "Legendary."
-The Swedish Radio Symphony/Neemi Jarvi.

*Sir Arnold Bax*
Winter Legends (for piano & orchestra).
-Margaret Fingerhut, piano.
-The London Philharmonic/Bryden Thomson.

Yep, more bang for the buck.


----------



## rspader

First listen to this thrift store find. So far, so good.


----------



## Badinerie

Hmm... Mendelssohn Hebrides Overture? A favourite of mine I think I'll indulge. Heads its Karajan Tails Alexander Gibson....Hup!....










Then this one........!


----------



## Tsaraslondon

drnlaw said:


> I've struggled for years to get into Rautavarra, but it's been a losing battle. And I love good film music, second only to classical. He just doesn't move me.


Well music doesn't always have to move you, I think. I just enjoy luxuriating in his gorgeous soundscapes.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Bartok's one opera has fared well on disc, and this recording is certainly one of the best, with fabulous orchestral playing from the LSO under Istvan Kertesz, and gorgeous sound from the Decca engineers. I can't vouch for the authenticity of Berry's and Ludwig's Hungarian, but they certainly sound involved and both are in excellent voice.


----------



## Badinerie

Greg, I love that recording of Bluebeard. My CD is from the 90's Is it worth getting the 24 bit disc?


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Badinerie said:


> Greg, I love that recording of Bluebeard. My CD is from the 90's Is it worth getting the 24 bit disc?


I wouldn't be able to tell you if it's any better than the one you have, I'm afraid. All I can tell you is that it sounds amazing in this Decca Legends transfer.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Szymanowki's *Krol Roger* is an opera I've only recently become acquainted with. I really like its lush orchestral colour, quite unlike anything else I've heard, its gorgeous sensuality.

Excellent performance under Sir Simon Rattle, here coupled to the Symphony no 4 with Leif Ove Adnsnes on the piano.


----------



## Badinerie

GregMitchell said:


> I wouldn't be able to tell you if it's any better than the one you have, I'm afraid. All I can tell you is that it sounds amazing in this Decca Legends transfer.


Well its cheap enough any way, I just checked Amazon. I'll wait till my Visa Statement has been then Ill order it!


----------



## elgar's ghost

The final part of Prokofiev's orchestral works tonight.

_Two Pushkin Waltzes_ for orchestra [written to commemorate the 150th anniversary of the poet's birth] op.120 (1949), _Winter Bonfire_ - children's suite for choir and orchestra [Text: S. Marshak] op.122 (1949-50), Symphony-Concerto for Cello & Orchestra in E-minor op.125 [revised version of Cello Concerto op.58 (1933-38)] (1950-1952), Symphony no.7 in C-sharp minor op.131 (1951-52) and Concertino for Cello & Orchestra in G-minor op.132 [unfinished - completed by M. Rostropovich and D. Kabalevsky] (1952-53 inc.):


----------



## George O

Motetten : Motets

Guillaume Dufay (c. 1397-1474)

John Dunstable (c. 1390-1453)

Pro Cantione Antiqua, London
Hamburger Gläserkreis für alte Musik / Bruno Turner

on Archiv (Germany), from 1974


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Sessions, Symphony No. 6*

My wife's not home right now, so it's time for some Sessions.


----------



## Mahlerian

Schoenberg, Berg, Webern: Works for String Quartet
Quatuor Diotima









When they say complete, they mean it. This set, which I've been listening through since its release last week, includes Schoenberg's Quartet in D major of 1897, various other early pieces, Webern's Langsamer Satz, and all of the mature works. Harold in Columbia was recently opining that groups should start to play these works with the expressive vibrato and portamento that the composers, with their Romantic bent, would have expected, and here we have an example of just that. On top of that, the composers' directions, no matter how difficult to pull off (how does one play a descending minor ninth _dolce_???) are followed, and the intonation is astoundingly clear. This may be _the_ new reference set for these landmark works.

Rzewski: The People United Will Never Be Defeated!
Igor Levit









Rzewski's own set of 30+ variations, on a Chilean revolutionary song, is the most stylistically heterogeneous of this set's variation sets. Incorporating elements of popular music and avant-garde techniques, the work never distorts its initial theme beyond recognition.


----------



## SiegendesLicht

The first one of the series "Organ Works of the North German Baroque". Not the most well-known music, but I like it. I think I am slowly turning to an "organnut" too


----------



## Stirling

Debussy - Images


----------



## Stirling

(Rzewski is grand.)


----------



## Badinerie

Susan Graham Berlioz Les Nuits D Ete. CD. With a can of Boddingtons and a bar of Galaxy Chocolate. Heaven!


----------



## DavidA

Argerich / Barenboim live


----------



## tortkis

Dieterich Buxtehude (c.1637-1707): Membra Jesu Nostri - La Petite Bande / Sigiswald Kuijken (Accent)








Membra Jesu nostri, BuxWV 75
Fried- und Freudenreiche Hinfahrt, BuxWV 76


----------



## Stirling

Newberry - String Quartet #6


----------



## Aggelos

Listening to










http://www.musicweb-international.com/classrev/2014/Oct14/Wagner_Chopin_SDBR3070.htm
http://www.allmusic.com/album/leopold-stokowski-conducts-wagner-chopin-thomas-canning-mw0001402454
http://www.classicalcdreview.com/ev.html
http://www.classicalmusicsentinel.com/overviews-everest records.html



> In pursuit of high-quality audio reproduction, Everest made its historic recordings through a method that didn't find wide acceptance in the industry but produced some extraordinary results that we can still appreciate today. In 1960, Leopold Stokowski led the Houston Symphony Orchestra in performances of Richard Wagner's Magic Fire Music from Die Walküre, arrangements of Frédéric Chopin's piano music, and Thomas Canning's Fantasy on a Hymn Tune by Justin Morgan. The music was recorded on 35 mm magnetic film, a practice that offered several advantages over using conventional quarter-inch tape: the surface area was three times the width, maximizing the audio signal, the greater thickness allowed higher intensity levels, and sprocket holes along the sides offered better control over wow and flutter. The extraordinary sound of the recording is evident from the very first notes of this reissue, and the depth, breadth, focus, and rich sonority of the music is comparable in many ways to modern state-of-the-art digital recording. Of course, the interpretations are in the grandiose style Stokowski made his own, and listeners may differ in their appreciation of his excessively lush orchestration of the Chopin pieces and the exaggerated Romanticism overall. But none can argue that the sound is anything short of magnificent, and the immediacy of the instruments will impress anyone who enjoys super audio recording


----------



## Stirling

Rzewski - The People United Will Never Be Defeated


----------



## Balthazar

*Mahler - Symphony No. 2*

Leonard Bernstein leads the New York Philharmonic with soloists Christa Ludwig and Barbara Hendricks.


----------



## Manxfeeder

Mahlerian said:


> Schoenberg, Berg, Webern: Works for String Quartet
> Quatuor Diotima
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When they say complete, they mean it.


Thanks for the heads-up. I'm listening to their Webern on Spotify. The Langsamer Satz is wonderfully self-indulgent. (I mean, that's how it's supposed to sound.)

On the expressionist pieces, on first listen, they seem to be cooler than other recordings I have, not so extreme in their dynamics and articulation. Is that just me, or have you noticed that also?


----------



## KenOC

Waldstein Sonata, Stewart Goodyear. An excellent rendition from an excellent cycle.


----------



## KenOC

More Beethoven! Diabelli Variations in a newish and very fine performance by Igor Levit. On a rare triple-threat album.


----------



## mmsbls

Luigi Dallapiccola: Partita









Luigi Dallapiccola: Variazioni


----------



## Sloe

I am listening to string quartet number 15 by Ludvig van Beethoven on radio performed by the Alexander Quartet. Often when I hear some music that I like it turns out to be by Beethoven.


----------



## Mahlerian

Manxfeeder said:


> Thanks for the heads-up. I'm listening to their Webern on Spotify. The Langsamer Satz is wonderfully self-indulgent. (I mean, that's how it's supposed to sound.)
> 
> On the expressionist pieces, on first listen, they seem to be cooler than other recordings I have, not so extreme in their dynamics and articulation. Is that just me, or have you noticed that also?


What sticks out to me about the later pieces is how warm they feel, but I agree that they probably don't emphasize some of the contrasts as much as other groups. I haven't heard the Berg disc yet.


----------



## D Smith

Brahms Violin Concerto. Heifetz/Reiner/CSO. This was the recording that introduced me to this piece (used to have the record) and still one of my favourite recordings. Recommended.


----------



## MrTortoise

GregMitchell said:


> I love Schumann's *Piano Quintet*, and this live performance of it is absolutely thrilling. Momentarily taken aback by the slightly harsh recording quality, you are soon swept up in the sheer brio of the performance. Argerich is joined by Dora Schwarzberg and Lucy Hall on violins, Nobuko Imai on viola, and Misha Maisky on cello. Such wonderful, inspirational music making.


I have heard this performance of the Piano Quintet twice on the radio and each time it stopped me dead in my tracks. Glad you posted this, reminding me that this recording _*must *_be purchased!


----------



## bejart

James Brooks (1760-1809): Violin Concerto No.1 in D Major

Peter Holman directing the Parley of Instruments -- Elizabeth Wallfisch, violin


----------



## deprofundis

Im having a clash tonight* ars antiqua vs ars nova *finest adherent and important figures of there era, now im lisening to the glory of Pérotin and léonin, than i might go for philippe de Vitry to compared there vocal works, an era vs another now this is interresting hey... and im sober unless if you consider eating fancy dark chocolat 100% pure(moulin des moines from France) and i had a cup of fine English tea is, ockay truth be told it's only twinings but who care ...why bother talking of these détails well whit good classic one need a ritual i chose dark chocolat and black tea, simple has this.

:tiphat:


----------



## MrTortoise

Various works performed by the New Jersey Percussion Ensemble

Edgard Varèse - Ionisation
Michael Colgrass - Fantasy-Variations for percussion
David Saperstein - Antiphonies for percussion
Henry Cowell - Ostinato Pianissimo for percussion ensemble of 8 players
Charles Wuorinen - Symphony 'Percussion Symphony'

The major work on the disc and to my tastes the most satisfying is the Wuorinen Percussion Symphony.


----------



## Guest

Not exactly easy listening. The violinist (and the audience) deserves a medal for getting through the 29 minute Sonata for Solo Violin! Good sound.


----------



## Guest

Aaah...that's better.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Brahms, Symphony No. 1*

Cantelli doesn't indulge in the underlying angst in the piece; he lets the music build itself. If that makes sense.


----------



## Jeffrey Smith

MrTortoise said:


> I have heard this performance of the Piano Quintet twice on the radio and each time it stopped me dead in my tracks. Glad you posted this, reminding me that this recording _*must *_be purchased!


Confession 1 I have yet to hear an Argerich recording I do not like.
Confession 2 I have all the DG and EMI Argerich sets, including this one









The quintet and everything else on that CD are present, albeit not all on the same disc...
And the box has a second performance of the quintet, with somewhat different personnel, recorded in 2002 at Lugano. (The one on Greg's CD was recorded in 1994 at the Amsterdam Concertgebouw).


----------



## MrTortoise

Jeffrey Smith said:


> Confession 1 I have yet to hear an Argerich recording I do not like.
> Confession 2 I have all the DG and EMI Argerich sets, including this one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The quintet and everything else on that CD are present, albeit not all on the same disc...
> And the box has a second performance of the quintet, with somewhat different personnel, recorded in 2002 at Lugano. (The one on Greg's CD was recorded in 1994 at the Amsterdam Concertgebouw).


Only a few dollars more and 7 additional CD's of music, glad I was able to cancel my order in time and get this set instead. :tiphat:

My current listening:

Frederic Rzewski, composer and pianist

The People United Will Never Be Defeated


----------



## Weston

StlukesguildOhio said:


>


This cover artist look so familiar, or the style at least. It's on the tip of my tongue . . . . Gaaah!


----------



## Weston

*All Keyed Up*

*Weber: Les Adieux (Op. posth.)*
Alexander Paley, piano










A hissy recording, but the rambunctious work soon drowns it out. That was one pulse pounding goodbye!

*Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 28 in A major, Op. 101*
Andras Schiff, piano (oddly enough)










Ahhhhh! I love this cycle. Hey, the last piano sonata isn't the only one to feature a nearly jazz-like rhythm. Movement 2 is at least heading in that direction. And movement 3. Oh! Complex yet moving with that weird sighing harmonic motion and trilled segue to the fugal finale. When I come home to Beethoven after roving far afield, I always feel like a brilliant healing sunbeam has broken through a rent in murky clouds.

I should have saved this for last. Oh well.

*Medtner: Three Novelles, Op. 17*
Hamish Milne, piano










Medtner, the best kept secret of piano repertoire? These performances are quite nice though I never got around to collecting the entire set. Whoo! That third "Novelle" has a great big rumbling rock 'n' roll finish, so that makes up for not playing Beethoven last.


----------



## Jeffrey Smith

Weston said:


> This cover artist look so familiar, or the style at least. It's on the tip of my tongue . . . . Gaaah!


Mel Odom
http://theartpoint.blogspot.com/2010/07/mel-odom-art-of-intention_04.html

Google Image search is usually reliable... And much easier than finding the actual CD in my stacks to read the credits.

Timpani usually has good cover art.


----------



## Pugg

​
Haas & Janácek - String Quartets

String Quartet No. 1 in C sharp minor, Op. 3 (1920)

String Quartet No. 3, Op. 15 (1940-41)

Janacek:String Quartet No. 1 'The Kreutzer Sonata'

*Pavel Haas Quartet*



> "the PHQ's streamlined but full-blooded playing is more than welcome, and if they are lining up the first Janácek and the first and third Haas for a follow-up CD,I will be at the front of the queue to hear it" Gramophone Magazine
> 
> "Haas was destined for Auschwitz (where he was killed in 1944) and although it would be fanciful to read prophecy into the pages of this marvellous and varied work, [the 3rd String Quartet] the candour and emotional unrest that it expresses have inevitable associations. In the hands of the Pavel Haas Quartet Janácek's own powerfully emotive First Quartet positively glows... This is a superb release..." Gramophone Magazine, April 2008


----------



## Pugg

Balthazar said:


> *Mahler - Symphony No. 2*
> 
> Leonard Bernstein leads the New York Philharmonic with soloists Christa Ludwig and Barbara Hendricks.


Essential :tiphat:


----------



## Pugg

KenOC said:


> More Beethoven! Diabelli Variations in a newish and very fine peerformance by Igor Levit. On a rare triple-threat album.


And yet....... only a few of us have it


----------



## Pugg

DISC 1:
Mozart: Marcia from March No. 1 in D Major, K. 335 (320a)
Mozart: Serenade in D Major, K. 320 "Posthorn"
Mozart: Marcia from March In D Major, K. 335 (320a) No. 2
Mozart: Divertimento In D Major, K. 251 "Nannerl Septet"


----------



## Bruce

*Salome*

Only one work on the agenda for tonight,

*Richard Strauß* - Salome - Sinopoli/Orchester der Deutschen Oper Berlin with Cheryl Studer as Salome, Horst Heisterman as Herodas and Bryn Terfel as John the Baptist. Wonderful cast!


----------



## Pugg

​
_Interview with Beethoven_

*Beethoven*iano Sonata No. 3 in C major, Op. 2 No. 3
Piano Sonata No. 29 in B-flat major, Op. 106 'Hammerklavier'

Shimkus:EU Variations on a Theme of Beethoven

*Vestard Shimkus* (piano):tiphat:


----------



## Badinerie

Berlin Philharmonic Concert Hall Live ; Gustavo Dudamel Simon Bolivar Symphony Orchestra, Stravinsky Petroushka & Le Sacre du Printemps.

My free week is up but they still have some free concerts on the site.


----------



## Pugg

​
*BRAHMS*
Symphony No. 2 in D major, op. 73 • Symphony No. 3 in F major, op. 90


----------



## Pugg

​
*Bach, J S: St Matthew Passion, BWV244*

_Gundala Janowitz, Christa Ludwig, Peter Schreier, Dietrich Fischer-Dieskau, Walter Berry, Horst Laubenthal, Anton Diakov_

Wiener Singverein, Chor der Deutschen Oper Berlin & Berliner Philharmoniker, _Herbert von Karajan_


----------



## Sloe

I am listening to Einojuhani Rautavaara´s eights symphony.


----------



## Kivimees

Inspired by the "Composers you couldn't care less about" thread:









Gustav Ernesaks: Vocal works

(H/T: KenOC :tiphat


----------



## Tsaraslondon

MrTortoise said:


> I have heard this performance of the Piano Quintet twice on the radio and each time it stopped me dead in my tracks. Glad you posted this, reminding me that this recording _*must *_be purchased!


The whole disc is a stunner. I only bought it recently myself. What on earth took me so long?!!!


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Jeffrey Smith said:


> Confession 1 I have yet to hear an Argerich recording I do not like.
> Confession 2 I have all the DG and EMI Argerich sets, including this one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The quintet and everything else on that CD are present, albeit not all on the same disc...
> And the box has a second performance of the quintet, with somewhat different personnel, recorded in 2002 at Lugano. (The one on Greg's CD was recorded in 1994 at the Amsterdam Concertgebouw).


Stop it. Stop it. Revelations like these are bad for my bank balance.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

I like Scriabin, but, for some reason, have hardly any Scriabin on CD. This recording of the Piano Concerto (coupled to a not terribly interesting Rach 3) and a Stokowski performance of _Le poeme de l'extase_.

So where to start? Any ideas.

This Pizarro recording of the Scriabin seems ok to me by the way, but I don't have anything to compare it to.


----------



## Andolink

*Wolfgang Rihm*: _Styx und Lethe_, for cello and orchestra; _Dritte Music_, for violin and orchestra
Lucas Fels, cello
Gottfried Schneider, violin
Southwest German Radio Orchestra of Baden-Baden and Freiburg/Hans Zender/Michael Gielen









*G. F. Handel*: _Theodora_


----------



## Tsaraslondon

This hotchpotch of a collection starts rather unpromisingly, with a 1994 performance of _O mio babbino caro_, which is not a patch on the one from Kiri's much earlier Verdi Puccini recital on Columbia, and has just a few too many musical comedy pops from a similar era, but there are enough reminders of Kiri at her best to keep it in my collection.

Standout tracks are the Canteloube _Chants d'Auvergne_and all the Mozart. The Strauss, Handel, Villa-Lobos, Bach and Micaela's aria from *Carmen* are also enjoyable. The rest I could do without.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Thought I needed some grand orchestral music


----------



## elgar's ghost

Early and early-ish orchestral Dvořák this morning and early afternoon.

Symphony No.1 in C-minor - _The Bells of Zlonice_ op.posth.3/B.9 (1865), Symphony no.2 in B-flat op.4/B.12 (1865 - rev. 1887), Symphony no.3 in E-flat op.10/B.34 (by 1873 - rev. 1887-89), Symphony no.4 in D-minor op.13/B.41 (1874 - rev. 1887-88) Symphonic Poem [Rhapsody] in A-minor op.14/B.44 (1874) and Serenade for Strings in E op.22/B.52 (1875):


----------



## Pugg

​
*Berlioz ; Symphony Fantastique*
_Riccardo Muti c_onducting :tiphat:


----------



## bejart

JS Bach: Double Concerto in D Minor, BWV 1043

Helmuth Rilling leading the Bach Collegium Stuttgart -- Christoph Poppen and Isabelle Faust, violins


----------



## Pugg

​
*José Carreras sings Aria*s

Bellini:Ecco, signor, la sposa (from Adelson e Salvini)

Cilea:È la solita storia 'Lamento di Federico' (from L'Arlesiana)
London Symphony Orchestra, Jesús López-Cobos

Donizetti: Inosservato, penetrava … Angelo casto e bel (from Il Duca d'Alba)
Nel fragor della festa…Alma soave e cara (from Maria di Rohan)

Leoncavallo:Vesti la giubba (from I Pagliacci)
London Symphony Orchestra, Jesús López-Cobos

O mio piccolo tavolo (from Zaza)
London Symphony Orchestra, Jesús López-Cobos

Dammi un amore (from I Zingari)
London Symphony Orchestra, Jesús López-Cobos

Mascagni:Ed anchè Beppe amò (from L'amico Fritz)

London Symphony Orchestra, Jesús López-Cobos

Mercadante:La Dea di tutti i cor! - Bella adorata incognita (Il Giuramento)
Compita è omai - Fu celeste (Il Giuramento)

Ponchielli:Il padre! - Tenda natal (from Il Figliuol prodigo)

Verdi:La mia letizia infondere (from I Lombardi)
La vita è inferno … O tu che in seno (from La Forza del Destino)
Oh! fede negar potessi (from Luisa Miller)
Forse la soglia attinse (from Un ballo in maschera)

José Carreras (tenor)

Royal Philharmonic Orchestra, Roberto Benzi


----------



## Weston

Jeffrey Smith said:


> Mel Odom
> http://theartpoint.blogspot.com/2010/07/mel-odom-art-of-intention_04.html
> 
> Google Image search is usually reliable... And much easier than finding the actual CD in my stacks to read the credits.
> 
> Timpani usually has good cover art.


Thank you! That's the name I couldn't quite place. Ubiquitous in the 80s as I recall.


----------



## Jeff W

*In which there is Heifetz*

Good morning TC!









On this cold and windy morning, I am starting off with listening to the Brahms and Tchaikovsky Violin Concertos. Jascha Heifetz plays the violin while Fritz Reiner conducts the Chicago Symphony Orchestra. This one makes me feel all warm and fuzzy inside even though it is cold outside!


----------



## Pugg

​
*Schumann; Cello concerto*
_Yo-Yo Ma / Sir Colin Davis _


----------



## Vasks

_LP_

*Sibelius - Symphony #2 (Szell/Philips)*


----------



## Pugg

​
*Krommer*:
March, Op. 31 No. 1
Partita in B flat major, Op. 45 No. 1
March, Op. 31 No. 6
March, Op. 31 No. 5
Partita in E flat major, Op. 45 No. 2
March, Op. 31 No. 3
March, Op. 31 No. 4
Partita in B flat major, Op. 45 No. 3
March, Op. 31 No. 2

_Academy of St Martin in the Fields Wind Ensemble, Bastiaan Blomhert_


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Svetlanov-the-Slayer's 1974 _Night on Bald Mountain _ takes heads and ears. I've never heard a more visceral performance of the piece. Altough Abbado's LSO endeavor is pretty up there as well.










His treatment of the majestic brass on his live BBCSO "Great Gate of Kiev" is pure_ Excelsior!-_roy-al-ty.

I love everything about this performance except for the weakly-engineered bells that come in at the end.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

GregMitchell said:


> *Stop it. Stop it. Revelations like these are bad for my bank balance. *


Beauty is pain.

Give- and 'buy'- until it hurts.

_;D_


----------



## Marschallin Blair

GregMitchell said:


> *I like Scriabin, but, for some reason, have hardly any Scriabin on CD. This recording of the Piano Concerto (coupled to a not terribly interesting Rach 3) and a Stokowski performance of Le poeme de l'extase.[/*_I]
> 
> So where to start? Any ideas.
> 
> This Pizarro recording of the Scriabin seems ok to me by the way, but I don't have anything to compare it to._


_










Which Stokowski Le poeme de l'extase do you have?

The one I love by him is his live Royal Philharmonic performance which is completely incendiary.

- Though the recorded sound is a bit hollow and austere sounding.

Aside from that, its sine qua non Scriabin all the way for me._


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Just heard the piano quintet and need some Vivaldi...


----------



## Jeffrey Smith

GregMitchell said:


> Stop it. Stop it. Revelations like these are bad for my bank balance.


:lol:

There are of course more Argerich sets :devil:

This morning, some tangentially related listening (since he is Argerich's ex)








CD 9
Beethoven Bagatelles Opp. 33,119,126

BTW, regarding your Scriabin query: I am very hohum about his orchestral works, but I would say Ponti is the way to go for the solo piano works. And, since it is on Vox, your bank balance should not need to complain.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Leoncavallo: I Medici*

_Plácido Domingo (Giuliano de' Medici), Carlos Álvarez (Lorenzo), Daniela Dessì (Simonetta), Eric Owens (Montesecco), Vitalij Kowaljow (Poliziano)_

Florence Opera Orchestra and Chorus, Alberto Veronesi



> BBC Music Magazine
> August 2010
> ****
> 
> "Domingo [is] outstanding as Giuliano, Carlos Alvarez bold and bracing as his brother Lorenzo, and Daniela Dessì's rich tones and delicacy of delivery creat[e] a fine impression as Simonetta."
> Gramophone Magazine





> July 2010
> 
> "[Domingo] does well, as do Carlos Álvarez as his murdered brother Lorenzo, Daniela Dessì and Lamanda (the lovers he can't decide between) and Veronesi and his forces in a set which feels like a performance the artists want to give rather than a catalogue duty."


----------



## Andolink

*Pelle Gudmundsen-Holmgreen*: _For Piano_ (1992)
Juho Pohjonen, piano









*Wolfgang Rihm*: _Erster Doppelgesang_, for violin, viola and orchestra
Hirofumi Fukai, viola
Walter Grimmer, cello
Southwest German Radio Symphony Orchestra Baden-Baden & Freiburg/Jan Latham-Koenig


----------



## Klassic

Dear god this symphony is so damn wonderful; full of beauty. I wonder why more people don't know about this guy:

*alfredo casella symphony no.1*


----------



## elgar's ghost

From late afternoon through to the evening - the second instalment of Dvořák's orchestral works.

_Nocturne_ in B for string orchestra op.40/B.47 (1875 - rev. 1882-83), Symphony no.5 in F [ex-op.24] op.76/B.54 (1875), Piano Concerto in G op.33/B.63 (1876), Serenade for Winds in D op.44/B.77 (1876), Romance in F-minor for violin and piano [arr. for violin and orchestra] op.11/B.39 (1877), _Slavonic Dances_ series I for piano duet [arr. for orchestra] op.46/B.83 (1878) and _Czech Suite_ in D op.39/B.93 (1879):


----------



## Dr Johnson

Leonore Overture No.1, Leonore Overture No. 3


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Marschallin Blair said:


> Which Stokowski _Le poeme de l'extase_ do you have?
> 
> The one I love by him is his live Royal Philharmonic performance which is completely incendiary.
> 
> - Though the recorded sound is a bit hollow and austere sounding.
> 
> Aside from that, its _sine qua non_ Scriabin all the way for me.


Houston Symphony Orchestra - not sure which year.

I want to get more Scriabin though. Suggestions?


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Jeffrey Smith said:


> :lol:
> 
> There are of course more Argerich sets :devil:


I know. I know. I keep trying to blot them out! If only I had limitless funds....


----------



## Stirling

There is a minor cult of Scriabin - many of unrecorded. What are you seeking?


----------



## Stirling

GregMitchell said:


> I know. I know. I keep trying to blot them out! If only I had limitless funds....


You do need food.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Stirling said:


> You do need food.


Are you sure? I'm not sure which I need more, music or food.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Stirling said:


> There is a minor cult of Scriabin - many of unrecorded. What are you seeking?


The symphonies maybe. I recall Muti recorded them back in the 80s I think. They were quite well received at the time.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Stunning performance of Shostakovich's 5th, which overcomes its slightly bronchial audience and less than superb recording quality. The sleeve notes are a bit vague, but it appears to be a digital remaster of a 1984 analogue recording.

Electrifying!


----------



## Stirling

Muti is God for Scriabin symphonies.


----------



## Arsakes

*Aaron Copland:*

Dance Symphony
El salon Mexico
Appalachian Spring Suite
Quiet City
Billy the Kid (Ballet Suite)
A Lincoln Portrait (with James Earl Jones' great voice)


----------



## Stirling

GregMitchell said:


> Are you sure? I'm not sure which I need more, music or food.


Food is overrated. (This is a joke, mostly.)


----------



## Marschallin Blair

GregMitchell said:


> Houston Symphony Orchestra - not sure which year.
> 
> *I want to get more Scriabin though. Suggestions? *






























As far as Stokowski's Houston Scriabin and the Muti/Philadelphia set go, I find them pleasant but tepid.


----------



## Arsakes

elgars ghost said:


> From late afternoon through to the evening - the second instalment of Dvořák's orchestral works.
> 
> _Nocturne_ in B for string orchestra op.40/B.47 (1875 - rev. 1882-83), Symphony no.5 in F [ex-op.24] op.76/B.54 (1875), Piano Concerto in G op.33/B.63 (1876), Serenade for Winds in D op.44/B.77 (1876), Romance in F-minor for violin and piano [arr. for violin and orchestra] op.11/B.39 (1877), _Slavonic Dances_ series I for piano duet [arr. for orchestra] op.46/B.83 (1878) and _Czech Suite_ in D op.39/B.93 (1879):


His Serenades are great.

Among Slavonic Dances my most favorites are:

Op.46 - No.7 in C minor
" - No.6 in D major
" - No.8 in G minor
Op.72 - No.2 in E minor
" - No.5 in B flat minor
" - No.6 in B flat major


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Marschallin Blair said:


> As far as Stokowski's Houston Scriabin and the Muti/Philadelphia set go, I find them pleasant but tepid.


Heard here loud and clear! Though, as I check out prices on Amazon marketplace, it works out cheaper to get the Svetlanov discs separately. The box sets are quite expensive.


----------



## shadowdancer

GregMitchell said:


> Stunning performance of Shostakovich's 5th, which overcomes its slightly bronchial audience and less than superb recording quality. The sleeve notes are a bit vague, but it appears to be a digital remaster of a 1984 analogue recording.
> Electrifying!


Oh, how I do agree with you. Mravinsky's discography is something very confused. Almost no reliable sources on internet.
Talking about Russian Music, I am enjoying one of my favorites (the piano version):


----------



## Dr Johnson

No. 5


----------



## Tsaraslondon

shadowdancer said:


> Oh, how I do agree with you. Mravinsky's discography is something very confused. Almost no reliable sources on internet.
> Talking about Russian Music, I am enjoying one of my favorites (the piano version):


Did that disc also have Ashkenazy's own orchestration of the Pictures? I seem to remember I had it on LP.


----------



## shadowdancer

GregMitchell said:


> Did that disc also have Ashkenazy's own orchestration of the Pictures? I seem to remember I had it on LP.


I have the digital (iTunes) version and for my ears the orchestral version is Ravel's classic one.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

GregMitchell said:


> *Heard here loud and clear!* Though, as I check out prices on Amazon marketplace, it works out cheaper to get the Svetlanov discs separately. The box sets are quite expensive.


_"Waiter, I want whatever type of espresso 'Greg' is having."_

Ha. Ha. Ha. Ha.

God, you're animated this morning.

--










Second movement










"Battle On the Ice"










Tchaikovsky: _Ode to Joy_


----------



## Tsaraslondon

shadowdancer said:


> I have the digital (iTunes) version and for my ears the orchestral version is Ravel's classic one.


I note the sleeve does indeed say Orchestral Version: Ashkenazy, but I don't always altogether trust iTunes info when it comes to classical music.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Marschallin Blair said:


> _"Waiter, I want whatever type of espresso 'Greg' is having."_
> 
> Ha. Ha. Ha. Ha.
> 
> God, you're animated this morning.
> 
> --
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Second movement
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Battle On the Ice"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tchaikovsky: _Ode to Joy_


Already evening here, and I've moved on to more evening orientated music, as will be revealed in a moment.


----------



## shadowdancer

GregMitchell said:


> I note the sleeve does indeed say Orchestral Version: Ashkenazy, but I *almost never* trust iTunes info when it comes to classical music.


Fully agreed!


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Disc 14 of this superb box set brings us to Mahler's orchestral Lieder; the song cycles with Barbirolli, including both the Halle and New Philharmonia versions of _Ich bin der Welt abhanden gekommen_ and _Urlicht_ from Rattle's CBSO Symphony no 2.

Baker was particularly fine in Mahler. I heard her sing in _Das Lied von der Erde_ twice, and the _Ruckert Lieder_ once, some of the most memorable events of my concert going life.


----------



## schigolch




----------



## George O

Dmitry Shostakovich (1906-1975): Symphony No. 4

The Philadelphia Orchestra / Eugene Ormandy

on Columbia (NYC), from 1963


----------



## DiesIraeCX

Side-by-side comparison of Alfred Brendel and Andreas Staier's (on fortepiano) performances of *Schubert's* _D. 935 Impromptus_.


----------



## tortkis

Jacob Druckman (1928-1996): String Quartets Nos. 2 & 3 - The Group for Contemporary Music (Naxos)








String Quartet No. 3 (1981)
Reflections on the Nature of Water (1986) for solo marimba
Dark Wind (1994) for violin and cello
String Quartet No. 2 (1966)

very good chamber works with a tense atmosphere.


----------



## ShropshireMoose

Schubert: Overtures: Rosamunde/Der vierjahrige Posten/Fierrabras/Overture in B-Flat/Die Freunde von Salamanka/Die Zwillingsbruder/Overture in the Italian Style Bournemouth Symphony Orchestra/Rudolf Schwarz

Poulenc: Organ Concerto in G Minor
Barber: Toccata Festiva, Op.36 E. Power Biggs/Philadelphia Orchestra/Eugene Ormandy
Richard Strauss: Festival Prelude for Organ and Orchestra, Op.61 E. Power Biggs/New York Philharmonic Orchestra/Leonard Bernstein

A spirited and really enjoyable collection of Schubert's Overtures from Rudolf Schwarz and the Bournemouth Symphony Orchestra. These are hardly amongst the most recorded of Schubert's works (Rosamunde excepted) and so this makes a doubly delightful disc as containing some rarities, plus being a nice memento of that excellent (and likewise under recorded) conductor. This was made in 1979 and was, I think, his last disc, he retired from conducting following the death of his wife in 1983 (if memory serves me correct), a nicer way of rounding off your recording career I cannot imagine.
Then a disc of three excellent works for organ and orchestra, the redoubtable E. Power Biggs is in his element here! A very sparky performance of the Poulenc Concerto, and the Barber Toccata with Ormandy and the Philadelphia ably supporting, and Bernstein and the NYPO make an equally splendid contribution to Richard Strauss' Festival Prelude. Wonderful stuff!!


----------



## elgar's ghost

tortkis said:


> Jacob Druckman (1928-1996): String Quartets Nos. 2 & 3 - The Group for Contemporary Music (Naxos)
> 
> String Quartet No. 3 (1981)
> Reflections on the Nature of Water (1986) for solo marimba
> Dark Wind (1994) for violin and cello
> String Quartet No. 2 (1966)
> 
> very good chamber works with a tense atmosphere.


Agree - pity so little else is available.


----------



## Balthazar

*Liszt ~ Piano Concerto No. 1 in E flat, S 124*

1) Bertrand Chamayou backed by Jeremy Rhorer and Le Cercle de l'Harmonie
2) Georges Cziffra backed by his son György Cziffra, Jr. leading L'Orchestre de Paris
3) Artur Rubinstein backed by Alfred Wallenstein and the Symphony of the Air


----------



## elgar's ghost

Arsakes said:


> His Serenades are great.
> 
> Among Slavonic Dances my most favorites are:
> 
> Op.46 - No.7 in C minor
> " - No.6 in D major
> " - No.8 in G minor
> Op.72 - No.2 in E minor
> " - No.5 in B flat minor
> " - No.6 in B flat major


I think that was the second disc of AD's works I bought.


----------



## gHeadphone

Tchaikovskys 6th Symphony Russian style


----------



## SONNET CLV

Just finished listening to Haydn's Symphony 61 in D -- on CD 18 from the Adam Fischer box on BRILLIANT CLASSICS:









Of course, while listening I make use of the scores available at the Petrucci Music Library online, to follow along:

http://imslp.org/index.php?title=Ca...+G+major,+Hob.III:15+(Haydn,+Joseph)#mw-pages

I will venture that Symphony 61 is not one of Haydn's most inspired (and Fischer took few of the repeats), but the final movement, Prestissimo, proved a real joy and is probably worth the price of the entire work. Some oboe clacking in there, like the sound of cuckoo birds.

I continue my venture into a chronological hearing of the complete Haydn symphonies, which I began on January 1 of this year, intending to hear one work a day. What a journey it's been.


----------



## Morimur




----------



## Sloe

I just finished listening to Gaelic Symphony by Amy Beach on the radio.
Orchestra: Nashville Symphony Orchestra
Conductor: Kenneth Schermerhorn


----------



## elgar's ghost

This evening and tomorrow morning - third instalment of Dvořák's orchestral works

Three Slavonic Rhapsodies for orchestra op.45/B.86 (1878), _Prague Waltzes_ for orchestra WoO/B.99 (1879), _Polonaise_ in E-flat for orchestra WoO/B.100 (1879), _For Prague Students_ - polka for orchestra op.53a1/B.114, Violin Concerto in A-minor op.53/B.108 [revised version of B.96] (1879 - rev. 1880 and 1882), _Legends_ for piano duet [arr. for orchestra] op.59/B112 (1881) and Symphony no.6 in D op.60/B.112 (1880):


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Brahms, Symphony No. 1. Schumann, Piano Quintet*


----------



## KenOC

Carl Vine: Symphony No. 3 (1990). Never heard this guy before, interesting stuff.


----------



## DavidA

Chopin Puano Concerto 1

Gilels / Ormandy


----------



## Morimur




----------



## Badinerie

Its Just gone eleven pm and I'm relaxing with Debussy. I dont know why but in my head the title L'apres-Midi d'un faune always comes out in a Lancashire accent.


----------



## starthrower




----------



## Manxfeeder

*Brahms, Symphony No. 1*


----------



## AnthonyCornicello

Richter playing Beethoven...

(Hammerklavier right now!)


----------



## Manxfeeder

*William Child, Sacred Choral Music*


----------



## bejart

Mozart: Piano Concerto No.24 in C Minor, KV 491

Sir Neville Marriner leading the Academy of St.Martin-in-the-Fields -- Alfred Brendel, piano


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Schoenberg, Suite, Op. 29*

I don't know why I haven't warmed to this before. This is a lot of fun.


----------



## AClockworkOrange

Disc 1 from The Complete Mozart's Piano Trios, performed by the Beaux Arts Trio.

Immensely fascinating music, performed with great beauty.


----------



## bejart

Josef Myslivecek (1737-1781): String Quintet No.1 in G Major

Pro arte antiqua Praga: Vaclav Navrat and Jan Simon, violins -- Ivo Anyz and Jaromir Pavicek, viola -- Petr Hejny, cello


----------



## Guest

Disc two today: Beethoven Sonata No.8, 23, and some Bagatelles. There must have been smoke rising from the keyboard after the coda of Sonata No.23! (Did his audiences feel duty bound to have their coughs immortalized on recordings?)


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Scelsi, Quattro Pezzi*


----------



## AnthonyCornicello

Manxfeeder said:


> *Scelsi, Quattro Pezzi*
> 
> View attachment 82112


Really amazing. When I first heard about Scelsi (mid-90s), I couldn't have imagined that someone could make one note (or a progression from one note to another) so interesting. Really, the spiritual godfather of Spectral Music.


----------



## Bruce

*Scriabin*



GregMitchell said:


> I like Scriabin, but, for some reason, have hardly any Scriabin on CD. This recording of the Piano Concerto (coupled to a not terribly interesting Rach 3) and a Stokowski performance of _Le poeme de l'extase_.
> 
> So where to start? Any ideas.
> 
> This Pizarro recording of the Scriabin seems ok to me by the way, but I don't have anything to compare it to.


I, too, like Scriabin's music, especially his piano Sonati. The recordings by Lettberg are quite good, and I'd start there. There are many recordings of his symphonies, my own particular favorite is his fourth, the Poem of Ecstasy, and my favorite recording of that work is the one by Mehta and Los Angeles PO. I find his other symphonies a little tougher to appreciate, but Pletnev's recording of the 3rd is quite nice.

And if you can find them, Igor Zhukov made some wonderful recordings of Scriabin's piano music. His version of Scriabin's Op. 8 Etudes is fantastic.


----------



## Bruce

*Casella*



Klassic said:


> Dear god this symphony is so damn wonderful; full of beauty. I wonder why more people don't know about this guy:
> 
> *alfredo casella symphony no.1*


I thoroughly agree. I just heard Casella's First Symphony a few weeks ago and was really impressed.


----------



## Bruce

*Rochberg & Mozart*

*Rochberg *- Violin Concerto (original version) - Peter Sheppard Skærved (violin), Christopher Lyndon-Gee/Saarbrücken RSO









*Mozart *- Symphony No. 39 in E-flat, K.543 - Bruno Walther/Columbia SO


----------



## tortkis

elgars ghost said:


> Agree - pity so little else is available.


For a long time I knew only Valentine for solo contrabass, which I liked a lot. I was so impressed with the delicate beauty of his chamber music that I am listening to this album for the second time today.


----------



## deprofundis

Im lisening to Roland de* Lassus*, sublime work called *Prophetiae Sybillarum*,, im lisening to it in the depth, this should have more air play on radio, the chromatism is defenatly akin to Gesualdo Manneristic school of classical, yet year before him.Sorry guys i dont have anything news my import or slow turtle pace so i can't comment on news cds... that about it, oh and you should by this amazing cd on hyperion by the brabant ensemble.


----------



## Pugg

Tchaikovsky: The Tempest, Op. 18 (Symphonic Fantasy after Shakespeare)
Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 2 In C minor, Op. 17 "Little Russian"


----------



## Pugg

Stirling said:


> Muti is God for Scriabin symphonies.


Hallelujah , finally someone other then me sees it :tiphat:


----------



## Pugg

Badinerie said:


> Its Just gone eleven pm and I'm relaxing with Debussy. I dont know why but in my head the title L'apres-Midi d'un faune always comes out in a Lancashire accent.


Wonderful music (and a beautiful cover to):tiphat:


----------



## Kevin Pearson

I'm not sure there are words high enough to describe this fabulous CD. Every piece on here are masterpieces of American symphonic music. Certainly one of my best discoveries in recent months for sure!










Kevin


----------



## Pugg

​*Bach; Piano concerto's*
Pires/ Coboz


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Evil never sounded so fiercely glamorous. . . or unhinged. . . well, aside from, say, Callas' '53 Florence Medea.

Vaulting ambition indeed.

_DRAAAAA-MAAAA!_


----------



## Marschallin Blair

George O said:


> Dmitry Shostakovich (1906-1975): Symphony No. 4
> 
> The Philadelphia Orchestra / Eugene Ormandy
> 
> on Columbia (NYC), from 1963


One Frosty Shosty for Emma.

- I know She's watching from her perch near the window in your warm house.


----------



## Pugg

​*Massenet: La Navarraise.*
_Lucia Popp/ Vazon/ Souzay.
Antonio de Almeida_ conducting.

Come on Sony, give us a remastered CD


----------



## Badinerie

Im with you there Pugg...Sony...Do it, Do it!

Got the Debussy LP on again ....I'll have to get the CD sometime though and retire the vinyl. its getting a bit long in the tooth! There's plenty LP's on ebay but whether I'll get a decent copy or not would be a gamble and it is only the beginning of Images thats getting a bit " Ticky" Great sounding Vinyl otherwise!


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mahler; Symphony no3*
Jard van Nes / Bernard Haitink


----------



## Sloe

Ludolf Nielsen´s second symphony.


----------



## Biwa

Domenico Scarlatti: 18 Sonatas

Yevgeny Sudbin (piano)


----------



## Pugg

Biwa said:


> View attachment 82124
> 
> 
> Domenico Scarlatti: 18 Sonatas
> 
> Yevgeny Sudbin (piano)


Mine is underway, do you like it?


----------



## Pugg

​
*Dvorak:Requiem, Op. 89
*
_Pilar Lorengar (soprano), Erzsébet Komlóssy (contralto), Robert Ilsofalvy (tenor) & Tom Krause (bass)
_
The Ambrosian Singers

Rossini:Stabat Mater

_Pilar Lorengar (soprano), Yvonne Minton (mezzo-soprano), Luciano Pavarotti (tenor) & Hans Sotin (bass)_

London Symphony Chorus/ London Symphony Orchestra, *István Kertész*



> "Lorengar's singing is particularly sensitive and appealing in the quieter passages … The four soloists combine beautifully in the quartet "Recordare, Jesu pie", and the chorus with them in "Pie Jesu, Domine", perhaps the loveliest movement in the work … The hero of the occasion is Kertész. He gets choral singing and orchestral playing of the finest quality from the Ambrosian Singers and the London Symphony Orchestra. It is abundantly evident that he cherishes a great love for this work … tremendous vitality and care for balance … The big climaxes are thrilling and altogether Kertesz and his forces make one revise one's qualified view of the work to a very large extent. This is certainly the finest performance of it that I have ever heard" Gramophone Magazine (Dvorák)


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Fantastic singing from both ladies on this live set from La Scala in 1971, with Verrett's Elisabetta almost eclipsing Caballe in the title role. Indeed it is Verrett's name that appears first on the cover.

This must have been a thrilling night in the theatre. Caballe is at her early 1970s best, not overdoing the floated high notes (though the long held one in the Act III prayer defies belief), her singing full of nuance and magical shadings, and Verrett is absolutely incandescent.

The men (Ottavio Garaventa as Leicester and Raffaele Arie as Talbot) are not on the same exalted level, but this is very much the ladies' opera anyway. Carlo Felice Cillario accompanies his singers well enough, if with no great revelations.


----------



## shadowdancer

Really great stuff. Ranked among the best


----------



## Stirling

Haydn Fifths


----------



## elgar's ghost

This afternoon (if circumstances allow) - penultimate session of Dvořák's orchestral music.

Overture - _Domov můj_ [My Home] op.62/B.125a (1882), _Scherzo capriccioso_ for orchestra op.66/B.131 (1883), Symphony no.7 in D-minor op.70/B.141 (1884-85), _Slavonic Dances_ - series II for piano duet [arr. for orchestra] op.72/B.147 (1887), _Drobnosty_ [Miniatures] - four pieces for two violins and viola [arr. for orchestra by ??] op.75a/B.149 (1887 - arr. 1940s?), Symphony no.8 in G op.88/B.163 (1889), Overture - _V přírodě_ [In Nature's Realm] op.91/B.168 (1891) and Overture - _Karneval_ [Carnival] op.92/B.169 (1891):


----------



## Pugg

​
HAYDN Piano Trio Hob. XV:16 / SCHUMANN Piano Trio No. 1 (Kogan, Rostropovich)


----------



## Pugg

*Vinyl*

​*Dame Joan Sutherland* - Arias from Julius Caesar
A1 Da Tempeste Il Legno Infrunto
A2 Aure, Deh, Per Pietà
A3 Tu La Mia Stella Sei
A4 Sì, Spietata, Il Tuo Rigore
A5 V'Adoro, Pupille
B1 Piangerò La Sorte Mia
B2 Va Tacito E Nascosto
B3 Venere Bella
B4 Sperai Nè M'Ingannai
B5 Se Pietà Di Me Non Senti
B6 Priva Son D'Ogni Conforto

Conductor: _Richard Bonynge_ & The New Symphony Orchestra Of London - Harpsichord: Hubert Dawkes, Cleopatra:_Dame Joan Sutherland - Cornelia: Marilyn Horne - Julius Caesar: Margreta Elkins - Ptolemy: Monica Sinclair - Sextus: - Richard Conrad_

Decca


----------



## Jeff W

*In which there is more Heifetz*

Good morning TC from cold and cloudy Albany!









Jascha Heifetz playing the Sibelius Violin Concerto, the Prokofiev Violin Concerto No. 2 and the Glazunov Violin Concerto.


----------



## DavidA

Jeff W said:


> Good morning TC from cold and cloudy Albany!
> 
> View attachment 82127
> 
> 
> Jascha Heifetz playing the Sibelius Violin Concerto, the Prokofiev Violin Concerto No. 2 and the Glazunov Violin Concerto.


Should warm things up a bit! :lol:


----------



## Wood

Italian singers Eugenia Burzio, Emma Carelli and Ester Mazzoleni, recorded in the first decade of the twentieth century.










This really was the golden era.

TUBIN: Symphonies 3 & 8 (Swedish Radio Symphony Orchestra / Jarvi - Berwald Hall, Stockholm)










First ever recording of these works, from 1986.


----------



## bejart

JS Bach: Concerto in D Major, BWV 1050

Helmuth Rilling directing the Oregon Bach Festival Chamber Orchestra


----------



## MrTortoise

Johann Sebastian Bach

Cantata No. 65, "Sie werden aus Saba alle kommen"
Jörg Dürmüller, tenor; Klaus Mertens, bass
Cantata No. 89, "Was soll ich aus dir machen, Ephraim?"
Dorothea Röschmann, soprano; Bogna Bartosz, alto; Klaus Mertens, bass

Amsterdam Baroque Orchestra
Ton Koopman, cond.


----------



## Pugg

*Grieg*iano Concerto in A minor, Op. 16
*Moszkowski*iano Concerto in E major, Op. 59

_Joseph Moog_ (piano)

Deutsche Radio Philharmonie Saarbrucken Kaiserslautern, Nicholas Milton



> "Moog pairs the Grieg with the entertaining Moszkowski E major Concerto, an innovation that is worth five stars on its own. Other recordings of this concerto are cast aside by Moog's charm, élan and committed musicality. Orchestral support from the Deutsche Radio Philharmonie Saarsbrucken Kaiserslautern and Nicholas Milton is lively and the recording is clear and well focused." Pianist Magazine, August/September 2015
> 
> "Whatever scintillates and delights is here in super-abundance…from Moog everything sparkles and thunders. A virtuoso to the manner born, notes stream from his fingers like cascading diamonds, his playing alive with what David Fanning so wittily called 'the boggle factor'." Gramophone Magazine, September 2015


----------



## Pugg

*Mozart:Symphony No. 28 in C major, K200
*
Symphony No. 33 in B flat major, K319
Symphony No. 35 in D major, K385 'Haffner'
Serenade No. 13 in G major, K525 'Eine kleine Nachtmusik'
Le nozze di Figaro, K492: Overture

The Cleveland Orchestra, *George Szell*


----------



## pmsummer

THE BANKS OF GREEN WILLOW
_Musical Miniatures by English Composers_
*George Butterworth, Arnold Bax, Frank Bridge, E.J. Moeran*
English Chamber Orchestra
Jefferey Tate - conductor

_EMI_


----------



## Vasks

_Followed with my score in hand_

*Shostakovich - Symphony #14 (Ormandy/RCA LP)*


----------



## AClockworkOrange

*Haydn: The Creation - Hogwood & the AofAM et al.*








A first listen to my new arrival, unusual to hear the piece in English. Combined with the HIP recording and instrumentation it is proving quite a revealing experience.

So far, it is making an excellent impression on me. I never thought my appreciation of HIP would increase to the level it has (well, beyond keyboard works).

Hogwood has pushed this along with his Beethoven Symphonies & Piano Concertos and now with this recording in Haydn.

If I had to pick my three favourite recordings of this piece, I think I can say with some confidence that Christopher Hogwood's recording would sit alongside those of Gunter Wand (on Testament) and Rene Jacobs.


----------



## Andolink

*Edward Elgar*: _String Quartet in E minor, Op. 83_









*Robert Schumann*: _Piano Quartet in E flat major, Op. 47_









*Roberto Gerhard*: _Symphony No. 4 'New York'_


----------



## Stirling

Vasks said:


> _Followed with my score in hand_
> 
> *Shostakovich - Symphony #14 (Ormandy/RCA LP)*
> 
> View attachment 82134


There is some about a score...


----------



## Heliogabo

Gould's Haydn turns this morning beautiful.


----------



## Pugg

*Verdi; I Masnadieri
*
_Dame Joan Sutherland (Amalia), Samuel Ramey_ (Massimiliano), Franco Bonisolli (Carlo), Matteo Manuguerra (Francesco), Arthur Davies (Armino), Simone Alaimo (Moser), John Harris (Rolla)

_Richard Bonynge_


----------



## George O

Suittes de Clavessin Composées Par Monsieur Giacomo Frobergue

Johann Froberger (1616-1667)

Blandine Verlet, harpsichord

on Astrée (France), from 1976

5 stars


----------



## Stirling

Haydn Opus 76, No. 3 "Emperor"


----------



## Stirling

Bartok SQ #3


----------



## Mahlerian

Bartók: Cantata Profana, The Wooden Prince
John Aler, John Thomlinson, Chicago Symphony Orchestra and Chorus, cond. Boulez


----------



## Tsaraslondon

George O said:


> Suittes de Clavessin Composées Par Monsieur Giacomo Frobergue
> 
> Johann Froberger (1616-1667)
> 
> Blandine Verlet, harpsichord
> 
> on Astrée (France), from 1976
> 
> 5 stars


The snow cleared quickly.


----------



## joen_cph

*Saariaho* _L´Amour de Loin._

Arrived a couple of days ago. I have no more opera recordings on my want list.
Time to explore my collection more in depth.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

*Mahler
Song Cycles

Lieder eines fahrenden Gesellen*
Thomas Quasthoff, Wiener Philharmoniker, Pierre Boulez
*
Rückert-Lieder*
Violeta Urmana, Wiener Philharmoniker, Pierre Boulez
*
Kindertotenlieder*
Anne Sofie von Otter, Wiener Philharmoniker, Pierre Boulez
[DG]


----------



## Badinerie

Aida. The begining of this always makes me think of the end of the movie "Aliens" 
Only have time for disc one. This is my first listen to the Set from the remasters box. I have only heard the highlights lp.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Badinerie said:


> Aida. The begining of this always makes me think of the end of the movie "Aliens"
> Only have time for disc one. This is my first listen to the Set from the remasters box. I have only heard the highlights lp.


Aida is not my favourite Verdi opera, and it's not my favourite Callas Verdi role, but this is still the recording of the opera I listen to more than any other.

The Nile Scene, with Callas and Gobbi interacting superbly as usual, is electrifying.


----------



## ShropshireMoose

Dohnanyi: Symphony No.1, Op.9/American Rhapsody, Op.47 BBC Philharmonic Orchestra/Matthias Bamert

I hadn't listened to this disc for a while, and I confess that re-hearing it, I came to much the same conclusion as I did at first, the Symphony seems, to me, somewhat lacking in character, I normally love Dohnanyi's music (I wouldn't be without either of the Piano Concertos, the Nursery Rhyme Variations, the Suite in F-sharp Minor, the Piano Quintet, any of the solo piano music), but I find this a bit bland and I can't quite decide whether that's the fault of the music, the performance or perhaps a bit of both. There are certainly parts of it where I feel that a little more drive and perhaps affectionate shaping of the phrases would bring about an improvement, but.................! At any rate, I enjoyed the American Rhapsody a lot more.


----------



## Orfeo

*Gabriel Faure*
Thirteen Barcarolles.
-Paul Crossley, piano.

*Claude Debussy*
Estampes, The Children's Corner, La plus que lente.
-Paul Crossley, piano.

*Sir Arnold Bax*
Violin Sonatas I & III.
-Laurence Jackson (violin) & Ashley Wass (piano).


----------



## Balthazar

*Beethoven ~ Piano Sonata #16 in G (Op. 31, No. 1)*

1. Richard Goode -- Brilliant from start to finish.
2. Annie Fischer -- A wonderful touch in the adagio.
3. Glenn Gould -- One of my favorite Beethoven recordings by Gould: he really brings out the humor.

Also... Alfred Brendel, Stewart Goodyear, Paul Lewis, and Garrick Ohlsson.


----------



## Orfeo

ShropshireMoose said:


> View attachment 82151
> 
> 
> Dohnanyi: Symphony No.1, Op.9/American Rhapsody, Op.47 BBC Philharmonic Orchestra/Matthias Bamert
> 
> I hadn't listened to this disc for a while, and I confess that re-hearing it, I came to much the same conclusion as I did at first, the Symphony seems, to me, somewhat lacking in character, I normally love Dohnanyi's music (I wouldn't be without either of the Piano Concertos, the Nursery Rhyme Variations, the Suite in F-sharp Minor, the Piano Quintet, any of the solo piano music), but I find this a bit bland and I can't quite decide whether that's the fault of the music, the performance or perhaps a bit of both. There are certainly parts of it where I feel that a little more drive and perhaps affectionate shaping of the phrases would bring about an improvement, but.................! At any rate, I enjoyed the American Rhapsody a lot more.


I think the performance, however well done, does not make a convincing case for the Symphony as do Botstein and the London Philharmonic (Telarc). So, I would go for that without hesitation if I'm you.

That said, this Symphony is a mighty strong work. Yes, it shows influences of Brahms, Bruckner, Liszt (third movement), Wagner (as far as sonority is concerned). But it is especially well written and bold (a premiere symphony in five movements, theme et variations finale, colorful yet resourceful use of instrumentation? Who would've thought). And it (slow second movement) points to Kodaly (listen, for instance, to his Peacock Variations). It is perhaps not a masterpiece, but, like its cousin, Alfven's Second written roughly around the same time, it is indeed a major, impressive achievement.

And like you, I greatly enjoy the American Rhapsody (more for its reflective, nostalgic passages in its first half).


----------



## jim prideaux

Beethoven-1st and 6th Symphonies performed by Wand and the NDR Sinfonieorchester


----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## Tsaraslondon

Some quiet late night listening.

David Daniels lends his warm countertenor to a wide variety of songs, from Harold Arlen to Dowland, from Stephen Foster to Schubert to Purcell, with often arresting results. In everything Daniels is unfailingly musical, and Ogden provides excellent guitar accompaniments.

A lovely disc.


----------



## ShropshireMoose

Brahms: Symphonies 1-4 London Symphony Orchestra (1,3,4)/Minneapolis Symphony Orchestra (2)/Antal Dorati

The first two discs on my latest purchase, Mercury Living Presence Vol.3. I've had Vols. 1 and 2 for a while, but having about half a dozen of the discs on this set already I held back until the price dropped. Well, I'm glad to have it now, just for this set of the Brahms Symphonies, one of the finest versions that I possess, worthy to take their place alongside Weingartner, Toscanini, Boult and Gunter Wand. I heard Dorati conduct the 2nd at the Royal Festival Hall in 1985, a memorable concert (the first half opened with three Bach Sinfonias, then Nathan Milstein played the Brahms Violin Concerto), and to acquaint myself further with Dorati's Brahms has been an absolute delight. The recordings sound as fresh as paint, as does the playing. Superb.


----------



## ShropshireMoose

Orfeo said:


> I think the performance, however well done, does not make a convincing case for the Symphony as do Botstein and the London Philharmonic (Telarc). So, I would go for that without hesitation if I'm you.


Thanks for the tip, I'll look into it.


----------



## ArtMusic




----------



## KenOC

The Ring without Words -- Maazel, Berlin PO. Much fun.


----------



## bejart

Modest Moussorgsky (1839-1881): Night on Bald Mountain

Lorin Maazel directing the Cleveland Orchestra


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Dvorak, Seven Pieces for Small Orchestra*


----------



## Biwa

Pugg said:


> Mine is underway, do you like it?


I just got it yesterday and I am really enjoying it. :tiphat:


----------



## KenOC

Wölfl: Piano Concerto No. 5 in C, "Grand Military". And you thought he only fought piano duels with Beethoven!


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Glinka, Ruslan and Lyudmila Overture*

There's a TV show called Mom, and the opening of this overture is its theme song. That's kind of cool. Anyway, Solti tears it up.


----------



## bejart

Jan Vanhal (1739-1813): Sinfonia in C Major, Bryan C9

Riyoko Matsui leading the Haydn Sinfonietta Tokyo


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Good Friday music
























I 'so love' Basil Poledouris' Main Title to _Flesh and Blood_.

I hear this and I just want to roam the 'world.'


----------



## Marschallin Blair

I need adrenalin overdose. . . I'm almost off of work. _;D_

Goldsmith it is.

The National Philharmonic at its percussive and brassy 'best.'


----------



## Biwa

John Pickard (b.1963)

Symphony No. 4, "Gaia" (1991-2003)
Eden (2005)

Eikanger-Bjorsvik Musikklag
Andreas Hanson (conductor)

Beautiful performance of these powerful works for brass and percussion that are quite accessible.
Superb multichannel recording.


----------



## Jeffrey Smith

AClockworkOrange said:


> View attachment 82133
> 
> A first listen to my new arrival, unusual to hear the piece in English. Combined with the HIP recording and instrumentation it is proving quite a revealing experience.
> 
> So far, it is making an excellent impression on me. I never thought my appreciation of HIP would increase to the level it has (well, beyond keyboard works).
> 
> Hogwood has pushed this along with his Beethoven Symphonies & Piano Concertos and now with this recording in Haydn.
> 
> If I had to pick my three favourite recordings of this piece, I think I can say with some confidence that Christopher Hogwood's recording would sit alongside those of Gunter Wand (on Testament) and Rene Jacobs.


Did you ever hear McCreesh's recording? Also HIP, also in English. My favorite. But I have yet to hear the Hogwood. It's waiting for me in the L'Oiseau Lyre box....

Currently for me

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content









Gasdia is no Fleming or Callas, and a bit shrill, but the supporting cast is good.


----------



## Guest

Very powerful, passionate playing coupled with excellent sound.


----------



## Vasks

bejart said:


> Modest Moussorgsky (1839-1881): Night on Bald Mountain
> 
> Lorin Maazel directing the Cleveland Orchestra


That was one of the first CDs I ever bought back around 1984


----------



## ArtMusic




----------



## Jeff W

*In which there is Mozart at night*

Good evening TC! Getting a jump on the Saturday Symphony listening!









Symphonies No. 29, 28 (this week's featured symphony) and No. 33. Trevor Pinnock conducts the English Concert from the harpsichord.


----------



## Stirling

Bartok 6th SQ


----------



## Pugg

*Bach*: The Brandenburg Concertos (Disc 1)


----------



## Pugg

ShropshireMoose said:


> View attachment 82153
> 
> 
> Brahms: Symphonies 1-4 London Symphony Orchestra (1,3,4)/Minneapolis Symphony Orchestra (2)/Antal Dorati
> 
> The first two discs on my latest purchase, Mercury Living Presence Vol.3. I've had Vols. 1 and 2 for a while, but having about half a dozen of the discs on this set already I held back until the price dropped. Well, I'm glad to have it now, just for this set of the Brahms Symphonies, one of the finest versions that I possess, worthy to take their place alongside Weingartner, Toscanini, Boult and Gunter Wand. I heard Dorati conduct the 2nd at the Royal Festival Hall in 1985, a memorable concert (the first half opened with three Bach Sinfonias, then Nathan Milstein played the Brahms Violin Concerto), and to acquaint myself further with Dorati's Brahms has been an absolute delight. The recordings sound as fresh as paint, as does the playing. Superb.


I am so glad you like the box, as I said before : worth every penny :tiphat:


----------



## Pugg

1. Vespri Siciliani, Act V: "Mercè, dilette amiche"
2. Ernani, Act I: "Surta è la notte..Ernani, Ernani, involami"
3. Aida, Act III: "Qui Radamès verrà...O patria mia"
4. Il trovatore, Act IV: "Timor di me?...D'amor sull'ali rosee"
5. Giovanna d'Arco, Prologue: "O ben s'addice questo torbido cielo..Sempre all'alba ed alla sera"
6. Otello, Act IV: "Emilia, te ne prego..Piangea cantando"
7. Un ballo in maschera, Act III: "Morrò ma prima in grazia"
8. Simon Boccanegra, Act I: "Come in quest'ora bruna"


----------



## Becca

Berlioz - Messe Solennelle
Donna Brown, Jean-Luc Viala, Gilles Cachemaille
Monteverdi Choir
Orchestre Revolutionnaire et Romantique / John Eliot Gardiner

This early Berlioz Mass went unperformed for over 160 years before the score was discovered in a church in Antwerp in 1991. Early Berlioz it may be (age 22) but as Gardiner says "it is echt Berlioz". What is amazing to realize is that it was composed in 1824, i.e. around the same time as Beethoven's 9th, Missa Solemnis and Schubert's 9th (C Major). Just listen to the Resurrexit!


----------



## mmsbls

Carl Friedrich Abel: Symphonies 1-6


----------



## Pugg

*Dvorak; Stabat Mater*
Mathis /Reynolds/ et al.
Rafael Kubelik conducting :tiphat:


----------



## Haydn man

An early morning SS No.28 performed with plenty of energy and precision as I have come to expect from this set


----------



## Pugg

ArtMusic said:


>


I trued this on the http://www.prestoclassical.co.uk/r/CPO/7775262

On discount also, so ordered it right away :tiphat:


----------



## Guest

I received this recording today and I love it! Theraud is a masterful player who brings out all sorts of hidden inner voices. I haven't watched the DVD yet. Superb sound.


----------



## tortkis

Adrian Willaert (c.1490-1562): Musica Nova: The Petrarca Madrigals - Singer Pur (Oehms Classics)


----------



## Biwa

Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto No. 1 (1879 version)

Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 2

Kirill Gerstein, piano
Deutsches Symphonie-Orchester Berlin
James Gaffigan

Excellent performance and recording. The opening of Tchaikovsky's own 1879 version might lack some of the fireworks that we've come to expect with the so-called third version. I find this version by Tchaikovsky to be wonderfully fluid and lyrical.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Scarlatti: 18 Sonatas*
Keyboard Sonata K417 in D minor
Keyboard Sonata K208 in A major
Keyboard Sonata K159 in C major 'La caccia'
Keyboard Sonata K56 in C minor
Keyboard Sonata K213 in D minor
Keyboard Sonata K125 in G major
Keyboard Sonata K373 in G minor
Keyboard Sonata K119 in D major
Keyboard Sonata K69 in F minor
Keyboard Sonata K425 in G major
Keyboard Sonata K29 in D major
Keyboard Sonata K99 in C minor
Keyboard Sonata K12 in G minor
Keyboard Sonata K479 in D major
Keyboard Sonata K9 in D minor
Keyboard Sonata K318 in F sharp major
Keyboard Sonata K141 in D minor
Keyboard Sonata K32 in D minor

*Yevgeny Sudbin* (piano):tiphat:


----------



## Biwa

Pugg said:


> ​
> *Scarlatti: 18 Sonatas*
> Keyboard Sonata K417 in D minor
> Keyboard Sonata K208 in A major
> Keyboard Sonata K159 in C major 'La caccia'
> Keyboard Sonata K56 in C minor
> Keyboard Sonata K213 in D minor
> Keyboard Sonata K125 in G major
> Keyboard Sonata K373 in G minor
> Keyboard Sonata K119 in D major
> Keyboard Sonata K69 in F minor
> Keyboard Sonata K425 in G major
> Keyboard Sonata K29 in D major
> Keyboard Sonata K99 in C minor
> Keyboard Sonata K12 in G minor
> Keyboard Sonata K479 in D major
> Keyboard Sonata K9 in D minor
> Keyboard Sonata K318 in F sharp major
> Keyboard Sonata K141 in D minor
> Keyboard Sonata K32 in D minor
> 
> *Yevgeny Sudbin* (piano):tiphat:


You got it! :cheers:


----------



## Biwa

Felix Mendelssohn Bartholdy:

Symphony No. 1 in C minor Op. 11
Symphony No. 4 in A major Op. 90 "Italian"
"Ruy Blas" Overture Op. 95

Bergen Philharmonic Orchestra
Andrew Litton (conductor)


----------



## Biwa

Karl Amadeus Hartmann (1905-1963)

String Quartet No. 1 "Carillon"
String Quartet No. 2, 
Little Concerto
Chamber Concerto

DoelenKwartet
Wilbert Grootenboer (percussion)
Arjan Woudenberg (clarinet)
Sinfonia Rotterdam
Conrad van Alphen (conductor)

Some further reading for anyone interested...
http://www.musicweb-international.com/classRev/2009/Oct09/hartmann_3SACDKiG001.htm


----------



## Pugg

*
Donizetti : Poliuto*

_José Carreras, Katia Ricciarelli, Juan Pons, László Polgár_
Vienna Singakademie Chorus, Vienna Symphony Orchestra
Conductor: Oleg Caetani


----------



## Tsaraslondon

This is a lovely disc. I bought it mostly for the haunting *Flos Campi*, but all the music on here, the soloists version of the *Serenade to Music*, and Thomas Allen leading the *Five Mystical Songs* and *Fantasia on Christmas Carols* (unseasonal, I know) is so beautiful. There are some big names amongst the soloists for the Serenade, even if they don't quite resonate in the memory as the originals do, and Nobuko Imai plays the viola in *Flos Campi*.

Wonderful morning listening.


----------



## AClockworkOrange

Jeffrey Smith said:


> Did you ever hear McCreesh's recording? Also HIP, also in English. My favorite. But I have yet to hear the Hogwood. It's waiting for me in the L'Oiseau Lyre box....


I haven't heard of this recording but I will keep my eyes and ears open, thanks for the recommendation Jeffrey.

***

After listening to BBC's 'Building a Library' Podcast, I have been inspired to listen to Mozart's Requiem. Butt & the Dunedin Ensemble. I can hear why they were the overall choice, a very clear and powerful performance.

I also enjoy the Nikolaus Harnoncourt (Concentus Musicus Wien) and Sir Neville Mariner's earlier recordings but the Dunedin Ensemble has been my favourite from my first listen. An incredible ensemble whether in Mozart, Handel or Bach.


----------



## ShropshireMoose

Dohnanyi: Variations on a Nursery Theme, Op.25/Piano Concerto No.2 in B Minor, Op.42 Ernst Von Dohnanyi/Royal Philharmonic Orchestra/Sir Adrian Boult

J. Strauss II-Dohnanyi: Treasure Waltz from "The Gypsy Baron" Ernst Von Dohnanyi

No one sparkles quite so wittily in the Nursery Variations as the composer himself, even at the age of 79 on these splendid stereo recordings from 1956 his brio and joie de vivre is undimmed. The 2nd Piano Concerto is a fine work too, and Boult and the orchestra are on wonderful form, a disc to treasure. The playing is still sparkling in 1960 on his wonderful Strauss paraphrase, there are a couple of slips, but the spirit is there, and then some!!


----------



## DavidA

Beethoven Missa Solemnis









Bernstein


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Boult's magisterial performance of Brahms 1, coupled to a powerful *Tragic Overture* and a sublime performance of the *Alto Rhapsody*, with Dame Janet Baker its radiant soloist.


----------



## elgar's ghost

The last chunk of Dvořák's orchestral works today.

Overture - _Othello_ op.93/B.174 (1892), Symphony no.9 in E-minor - _From the New World_ op.95/B.178 (1893), _American Suite_ in A for piano [arr. for orchestra] op.98b/B.190 (1895), Cello Concerto in B-minor op.104/B.191 (1894-95), _Vodnik_ [The Water Goblin] - symphonic poem for orchestra op.107/B.195 (1896), _Polednice_ [The Noon Witch] - symphonic poem for orchestra op.108/B.196 (1896), _Zlatý kolovrat_ [The Golden Spinning Wheel] - symphonic poem for orchestra op.109/B.197 (1896) and _Holoubek_ [The Wild Dove] - symphonic poem for orchestra op.110/B.198 (1896):


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

Franz Schubert - Piano Sonata No. 20 in A Major, D. 959; Piano Sonata No. 4 in A minor, D. 537 (Christian Zacharias).









Zacharias is perhaps somewhat reserved, but Schubert's lyricism still comes through wonderfully. Sort of a 'non-standard' approach to Schubert, but I like that .


----------



## Pugg

​
*Beethoven*: Piano Concerto No. 5 BBC Symphony Orchestra, Sir Colin Davis.

Stephen Kovacevich wonderful interpretation :tiphat:


----------



## Blancrocher

Haydn: Piano Sonatas (Fou Ts'ong); Symphonies 45 and 49 (Litkov)


----------



## SiegendesLicht

*J.S. Bach* - St. Matthew's Passion, performed by Karl Richter and Münchener Bach- Orchester.


----------



## Blancrocher

Mahlerian said:


> Schoenberg, Berg, Webern: Works for String Quartet
> Quatuor Diotima
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When they say complete, they mean it. This set, which I've been listening through since its release last week, includes Schoenberg's Quartet in D major of 1897, various other early pieces, Webern's Langsamer Satz, and all of the mature works. Harold in Columbia was recently opining that groups should start to play these works with the expressive vibrato and portamento that the composers, with their Romantic bent, would have expected, and here we have an example of just that. On top of that, the composers' directions, no matter how difficult to pull off (how does one play a descending minor ninth _dolce_???) are followed, and the intonation is astoundingly clear. This may be _the_ new reference set for these landmark works.


I want it--but it's only available as a download?


----------



## Andolink

*F. J. Haydn*: _String Quartet in E flat major, Op. 50 no. 3_









*Chris Dench*: _ik(s)land_; _the blinding access of the grace of flesh_
Deborah Kayser, mezzo-soprano
Elision/Carl Rosman, Franck Ollu









*Henry Desmarest*: _Confitebor Tibi Domine_
Teresa Van der Hoeven, soprano
Wanda Procyshyn, soprano
Jean-Paul Fouchécourt, tenor
Michel Leonard, tenor
Normand Richard, bass
Studio de musique ancienne de Montréal/Christopher Jackson
Les Violons du Roy/ Frédéric Martin


----------



## Pugg

​
*Verdi; La Forza del Destino*.

_Leontyne Price/ RichardTucker/Robert Merril/ Shirley Verret et al._

_Thomas Schippers _conducting this wonderful recording from 1965:tiphat:


----------



## TurnaboutVox

*Mahler
Das Lied von der Erde*
Violeta Urmana, Wiener Philharmoniker, Pierre Boulez [DG, 2001]

A thoroughly relaxed, expansive and beautiful DLvdE with the trademark transparent orchestral textures and clarity of line from Boulez and the VPO. I'm truly sorry to reach the bottom of this box: there is, unfortunately no 15th symphony or Violin Concerto to be found.

I have just one 'beef' about the DG box set - you don't get the gorgeous artwork of many of the original individual discs.

I don't think that every disc in this box will become my favourite recording of each work, but many will. And this is a really satisfying and thoroughly genial 'Das Lied'.


----------



## Andolink

*James Clarke*: _Piano Trio_

*Michael Finnissy*: _Independence Quadrilles_
Trio Fibonacci
André Ristic, piano
Julie-Anne Derome, violin
Gabriel Prynn, cello


----------



## Tsaraslondon

TurnaboutVox said:


> *Mahler
> Das Lied von der Erde*
> Violeta Urmana, Wiener Philharmoniker, Pierre Boulez [DG, 2001]
> 
> A thoroughly relaxed, expansive and beautiful DLvdE with the trademark transparent orchestral textures and clarity of line from Boulez and the VPO. I'm truly sorry to reach the bottom of this box: there is, unfortunately no 15th symphony or Violin Concerto to be found.
> 
> I have just one 'beef' about the DG box set - you don't get the gorgeous artwork of many of the original individual discs.
> 
> I don't think that every disc in this box will become my favourite recording of each work, but many will. And this is a really satisfying and thoroughly genial 'Das Lied'.


But is genial what one wants in *Das Lied von der Erde*? Personally I like my DLvdEs a bit more moving, and for that I'd turn to Kubelik's live Bavarian Radio performance, with Janet Baker completely and utterly emotionally shattering in the final song.

For me it's a piece which should leave you drained. Genial suggests _Gemutlichkeit_. I'm pretty sure that's not what Mahler intended, or did I misunderstand you?


----------



## Enthusiast

GregMitchell said:


> But is genial what one wants in *Das Lied von der Erde*? Personally I like my DLvdEs a bit more moving, and for that I'd turn to Kubelik's live Bavarian Radio performance, with Janet Baker completely and utterly emotionally shattering in the final song.
> 
> For me it's a piece which should leave you drained.


I may be a little strange in that I like to hear many different - or opposing, even - views of music that I really love. Critics sound right when they say this music is supposed to be ... x or y. But if an interpretive approach works it is a bonus if it tells me something new about the music as well. So I like variety. I love the Boulez DLvdE but I also love Bernstein (with Fischer-Dieskau and King), Walter (Ferrier and Patzak), Reiner (with Forrester and Lewis) and Klemperer (with Wunderlich and Ludwig) among the versions I have heard. I do, of course, like the live Kubelik that you mention and am hoping one day to meet the acquaintance of one (at least) of the Giulini recording and Bernstein's other recording. By the by, I am not sure I find the Boulez recording genial but it is rather understated and restrained compared to many .. very beautiful.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Dvorak, Hussite Overture, Overture to Selma Sedlak, Tragic Overture*

I'm working my way through my latest acquisition. There's a ton of Dvorak here: 17 CDs.

From my past experience with Naxos, the symphonies aren't as gripping as the Kertesz recording, though I like this box's New World Symphony. So far, the violin concerto is very good. I don't know the overtures, so I have no frame of reference, but on first listen, I have no complaints.


----------



## Vasks

_LPs_

*Handel - Overture to "Ottone" (Leppard/Philips)
Rameau - Selections from "Pieces de Clavecin, Book II" (Kipnis/Angel)
J.S. Bach - Sonata for Flute and Harpsichord in B minor, BWV 1030 (Rampal/Odyssey)
Telemann - Concerto in G for Flute, 2 Violins & Continuo [transcribed for trumpet by performer] (Andre/DG)*


----------



## TurnaboutVox

GregMitchell said:


> But is genial what one wants in *Das Lied von der Erde*? Personally I like my DLvdEs a bit more moving, and for that I'd turn to Kubelik's live Bavarian Radio performance, with Janet Baker completely and utterly emotionally shattering in the final song.
> 
> For me it's a piece which should leave you drained. Genial suggests _Gemutlichkeit_. I'm pretty sure that's not what Mahler intended, or did I misunderstand you?


I'm not suggesting it's definitive, or anything like that, but I did enjoy it very much. It is very beautiful, and I was in the mood for 'genial'. I think that's valid.

To be honest, as is usual when I am trying to 'put words' to music, I wasn't really very sure how to translate my subjective experience into text, but I did mean something like "warm, easy-going, approachable or sympathetic" The voices and orchestral textures are light and bright in this version. It is also poignant, but not draining or shattering (at least that was not my subjective experience this morning).

I do have Baker / King with Haitink and the Concertgebouw and Forrester / Lewis with the Chicago SO under Fritz Reiner in my collection. It's a while since I've listened to them and you've piqued my curiosity.


----------



## DavidA

Pugg said:


> ​
> *Beethoven*: Piano Concerto No. 5 BBC Symphony Orchestra, Sir Colin Davis.
> 
> Stephen Kovacevich wonderful interpretation :tiphat:


Heard him play this at a concert many years ago. Got his autograph too afterwards! 

He was Bishop-Kovacevich then!


----------



## bejart

Francesco Geminiani (1680-1762): Concerto Grosso No.2 in B Flat

I Musici


----------



## Pugg

​*Sibeliuis; Tone poemes *
Vladimir Ashkenazy.


----------



## joen_cph

_Celibidache _conducts *Ravel & Debussy */ DG 3 CD + rehearsal CD

These are some of the absolutely greatest recordings made concerning the two composers. Almost all the content stands out, but _Nocturnes_,_ La Valse _ &_ La Mer _are certainly unmissable.


----------



## elgar's ghost

It's been a very long time since I've heard this.

_Fidelio_ op.72 (1804-05 - rev. 1806 and 1814):


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Dvorak, Cello Concerto.*

So far, this is very engaging. I can't believe I haven't heard this piece before.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Symphony no. 6 by Prokofiev with LSO & Gergiev on spotify  I think Prokofiev was the first composer I liked that was a bit modern...(Thought so when I was 16)


----------



## Pugg

Thank goodness for car stereo.
On our way to see Manon Lescaut

​
*Verdi: Requiem*

_Dame Joan Sutherland, Horne, Pavarotti & Talverla
_
Wiener Staatsopernchor/Wiener Philharmoniker, _Sir George Solti_:tiphat:


----------



## D Smith

For Saturday Symphony. Mozart Symphony No. 28. Colin Davis/ English Chamber Orchestra. I don't listen to this one very often but it's quite charming. Davis does a fine job with it.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

TurnaboutVox said:


> I do have Baker / King with Haitink and the Concertgebouw and Forrester / Lewis with the Chicago SO under Fritz Reiner in my collection. It's a while since I've listened to them and you've piqued my curiosity.


I used to have the Haitink with Baker, but the live version with Kubelik conducting quite eclipses it. Evidently one of those live events when everything worked. You are hardly aware of the audience. Another live performance I listened to recently (now available from DG) is one conducted by Krips, with Wunderlich and Fischer-Dieskau. Also well worth seeking out.


----------



## Gouldanian

Back in black. It's been a while...


----------



## Arsakes

*Sibelius:*

Malinconia, Op.20
Andante Cantabile in E Flat Major / + in G major
Piano Sonata in F major, Op.12
Violin Sonatina in E Major, Op.80 
Violin Sonata in F major, JS 178


----------



## Mahlerian

Saturday Symphony:
Mozart: Symphony No. 28 in C
Prague Chamber Orchestra, cond. Mackerras


----------



## Arsakes

Pugg said:


> ​
> *Verdi; La Forza del Destino*.
> 
> _Leontyne Price/ RichardTucker/Robert Merril/ Shirley Verret et al._
> 
> _Thomas Schippers _conducting this wonderful recording from 1965:tiphat:


This overture's meaning is:

Giuseppe Garibaldi is unifying Italy!


----------



## Guest

Pugg said:


> ​
> *Scarlatti: 18 Sonatas*
> Keyboard Sonata K417 in D minor
> Keyboard Sonata K208 in A major
> Keyboard Sonata K159 in C major 'La caccia'
> Keyboard Sonata K56 in C minor
> Keyboard Sonata K213 in D minor
> Keyboard Sonata K125 in G major
> Keyboard Sonata K373 in G minor
> Keyboard Sonata K119 in D major
> Keyboard Sonata K69 in F minor
> Keyboard Sonata K425 in G major
> Keyboard Sonata K29 in D major
> Keyboard Sonata K99 in C minor
> Keyboard Sonata K12 in G minor
> Keyboard Sonata K479 in D major
> Keyboard Sonata K9 in D minor
> Keyboard Sonata K318 in F sharp major
> Keyboard Sonata K141 in D minor
> Keyboard Sonata K32 in D minor
> 
> *Yevgeny Sudbin* (piano):tiphat:


That recording won't be released for another week in the US.


----------



## Morimur

Some of the most romantic, melodious music I've ever heard...


----------



## Gouldanian

Kontrapunctus said:


> That recording won't be released for another week in the US.


Is it better than Pletnev's?


----------



## bejart

Franz Anton Hoffmeister (1754-1812): Flute Concerto No.17 in D Major

Bruno Meier on flute with the Prague Chamber Orchestra


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

I wanted Patricia Kopatchinskaja's recording but initially I couldn't find it on Spotify (it is there) and I was simply to lazy to did through my collection to find my copy of the CD... so I thought I'd give Hahn's (which I've never heard) a listen. Quite good... decidedly.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Oh my GAWD!

The scales of the Solti and the Gardiner have fallen from my false eyelashes.

The Muti/Philharmonia Verdi_ Requiem _is so 'G'-'D' AWE-SOME!

The _Dies Irae_?- 'full-tilt-charge into the breach, glorious'!

And Scotto and Baltsa?- where else is such beautiful passionate conviction to be found?

I can't wait to hear this awesome cd on my stereo when I get home from work for the 'full immersion.'

- Oh, thanks Greg Mitchell for posting this.


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

bejart said:


> Franz Anton Hoffmeister (1754-1812): Flute Concerto No.17 in D Major
> 
> Bruno Meier on flute with the Prague Chamber Orchestra


How are the Hoffmeister flute concertos? I have his clarinet quartets which I found to be absolutely delicious:


----------



## DiesIraeCX

*Ludwig van Beethoven*: _Grosse Fuge for piano (four hands), Op. 134_ (performed by Amy and Sara Hamann)

A great, passionate performance! If you've never listened to Beethoven's own piano transcription of the _Grosse Fuge_, do so soon. Still one of the most modern pieces of music I've ever heard, if not _the_ most.


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

Marschallin Blair said:


> Oh my GAWD!
> 
> The scales of the Solti and the Gardiner have fallen from my false eyelashes.
> 
> The Muti/Philharmonia Verdi_ Requiem _is so 'G'-'D' AWE-SOME!
> 
> The _Dies Irae_?- 'full-tilt-charge into the breach, glorious'!
> 
> And Scotto and Baltsa?- where else is such beautiful passionate conviction to be found.
> 
> I can't wait to hear this awesome cd on my stereo when I get home from work for the 'full immersion.'
> 
> - Oh, thanks Greg Mitchell for posting this.


Some years back my wife took a shot in the dark and bought this version of Verdi's Requiem for me as I had placed the Verdi on my birthday "wish list". I wasn't a big Muti fan and stupidly didn't give it a listen until quite some time later... when I discovered that indeed this was Verdi on "rock n roll"!

By the way... good to see you back.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

GregMitchell said:


> I used to have the Haitink with Baker, but the live version with Kubelik conducting quite eclipses it. Evidently one of those live events when everything worked. You are hardly aware of the audience. Another live performance I listened to recently (now available from DG) is one conducted by Krips, with Wunderlich and Fischer-Dieskau. Also well worth seeking out.












I couldn't agree more.

Dame Janet slays me like no one on "_Der Abschied_."

The delicate, vulnerable, finessing subtlety and the _'de profundis' _truth to her singing are unrivaled.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

StlukesguildOhio said:


> Some years back my wife took a shot in the dark and bought this version of Verdi's Requiem for me as I had placed the Verdi on my birthday "wish list". I wasn't a big Muti fan and stupidly didn't give it a listen until quite some time later... when I discovered that indeed this was Verdi on "rock n roll"!
> 
> By the way... good to see you back.


Oh, its 'Verdi on Slayer'- not that vintage Slayer could ever come up to Verdi's level.

_;D_

Thanks for the welcome, Darlin'.

I love contrarians with taste.


----------



## Guest

Gouldanian said:


> Is it better than Pletnev's?


I'll tell you once I receive it! I'm sure it's at least as good from a performance standpoint--mostly likely has better sound.


----------



## Iean

Klemperer :angel:


----------



## TurnaboutVox

*Rachmaninov
Songs, CD 2 of 3
12 Lieder, Op. 21
15 Lieder, Op. 26
"A letter to K. S. Stanislavsky from Sergej Rachmaninoff"*
Evelina Dobraceva (soprano); Ekaterina Siurina (soprano); Justina Gringyte (mezzo); Daniil Shtoda (tenor); Andrei Bondarenko (baritone); Rodion Pogossov (baritone); Alexander Vinogradov (bass); Iain Burnside (piano)
[Delphian, 2012]

Glorious songs, 'Russian' in style with just hints of contemporary French influence. Recorded in Edinburgh's Usher Hall.


----------



## Balthazar

Kontrapunctus said:


> Very powerful, passionate playing coupled with excellent sound.


This fantastic recording really opened up these works for me. Highly recommended!


----------



## Balthazar

Pugg said:


> ​
> *Verdi; La Forza del Destino*.
> 
> _Leontyne Price/ RichardTucker/Robert Merril/ Shirley Verret et al._
> 
> _Thomas Schippers _conducting this wonderful recording from 1965:tiphat:


Excellent taste! Leontyne Price is peerless as Leonora. The only decision is Schippers or Levine.


----------



## deprofundis

First of all this post about my new *Gesualdo* cd on the label naive it's actually quite good it's called o dolorosa Gioia madrigali
, the ensemble is concerto italiano conducted by Rinaldo Alessandrini,it's also featured the music of *Pomponio Nenna,luzzaschi,* *Filippo de Monte*, *Giovanni Domenico Montella*.So i guess im happy whit this but im a bit angry because merely all my others imports dosen come in and it make me mad, everything long or out of print


----------



## Balthazar

*Debussy and Poulenc ~ Works for Cello and Piano*

Jean-Guihen Queyras and Alexandre Tharaud sound fantastic together on this album.

Debussy ~ Cello Sonata in D minor; _La plus que lente_; Scherzo; Intermezzo
Poulenc ~ Cello Sonata; Bagatelle in D minor; Serenade; _Suite Française_


----------



## Easy Goer

Preiser Living Past Series - Helen Traubel and Wagner.


----------



## Bayreuth

Symphony no. 2. GUSTAV MAHLER
London Symphony Orchestra conducted by Sir Georg Solti with Heather Harper and Helen Watts


----------



## Cosmos

Off youtube, Glazunov - Concert Waltz no. 1
Polyansky with the Russian State Symphony Orchestra





Afterward, I'll listen to the orchestration of Ravel - Valses Nobles et Sentimentales
Boulez with the Cleveland Orchestra










Then, Debussy - Jeux


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Pretty awesome composition


----------



## George O

Francois Couperin (1668-1733): Konzert für zwei Violoncelli

Felice de Giardini (1716-1796): Tamborino - Gigue

Maud Tortelier, cello
Paul Tortelier, cello

Paul Hindemith (1895-1963): Konzert für Violoncello und Orchester (1940)

Paul Tortelier, cello
Tschechisches Philharmonisches Orchester / Karel Ancerl

on Eterna (East Berlin), from ? 1966?


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

Balthazar said:


> *Debussy and Poulenc ~ Works for Cello and Piano*
> 
> Jean-Guihen Queyras and Alexandre Tharaud sound fantastic together on this album.
> 
> Debussy ~ Cello Sonata in D minor; _La plus que lente_; Scherzo; Intermezzo
> Poulenc ~ Cello Sonata; Bagatelle in D minor; Serenade; _Suite Française_


Looked interesting. I had to listen to it on Spotify myself... especially considering that I quite liked Jean-Guihen Queyras' performance of Bach's cello suites that I listened to last weekend.


----------



## millionrainbows

I like this. I like the sound of it.


----------



## Morimur




----------



## Tsaraslondon

Balthazar said:


> Excellent taste! Leontyne Price is peerless as Leonora. The only decision is Schippers or Levine.


Schippers. She sounds like a lounge singer on the Levine recording.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

GregMitchell said:


> *Schippers. She sounds like a lounge singer on the Levine recording.*


_HA! HAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!_

- Dead_ ON_!

'Torch Song Leontyne'


----------



## Marschallin Blair

*


George O said:












Francois Couperin (1668-1733): Konzert für zwei Violoncelli

Felice de Giardini (1716-1796): Tamborino - Gigue

Maud Tortelier, cello
Paul Tortelier, cello

Paul Hindemith (1895-1963): Konzert für Violoncello und Orchester (1940)

Paul Tortelier, cello
Tschechisches Philharmonisches Orchester / Karel Ancerl

on Eterna (East Berlin), from ? 1966?

Click to expand...

*_"Emmmmmm-eeeee. . . . where are you, Empress?"_


----------



## Cosmos

I remember this article [funny enough, it came out almost a year ago this month] where Boulez talked about his "Top Ten Pieces of Music from the 20th Century". Out of curiosity, I checked the list, and was pleasantly surprised to realize that, save for two works, I had recordings of every piece of music on the list. So, out of no other reason than boredom and a lack of preference as to what to put on next, I've decided I'll spend the next few days listening through the list.

And so, the first piece on Boulez's Top Ten 20th Century Music Recommendations list is:

Varese - Ameriques


----------



## ShropshireMoose

Tchaikovsky: Symphonies Nos. 4 and 5 Concertgebouw Orchestra/Willem Mengelberg

Fascinating interpretations of these well loved works, I especially love the string portamentos, a Mengelberg trait with his own orchestra which are not in evidence when he conducts other orchestras it would seem (this according to Robert Philip's excellent book "Performing Music in the Age of Recording"), he received an autograph score of the 5th Symphony from Modest Tchaikovsky and he and the orchestra are very compelling in both works.


----------



## Morimur




----------



## KenOC

Etienne-Nicolas Mehul, Symphony No. 2 in D. I'm a bit indifferent to the first movement, but the other three are original and impressive. For me, a better listen than his more well-known first symphony.


----------



## ArtMusic




----------



## Guest

I love these Pentatone remasters--the old analog audio still sounds fantastic, as do the performances!


----------



## George O

Marschallin Blair said:


> _"Emmmmmm-eeeee. . . . where are you, Empress?"_


----------



## D Smith

Rachmaninov: Symphony No. 1 Andre Previn/ LSO. Listening to this now I don't know why it was so poorly received when it was premiered. I like it as much as # 2 and 3. Fine performance by Previn. Isle of the Dead is good too.


----------



## Blancrocher

Shosty: String Quartets 5-7 (Fitzwilliam)


----------



## bejart

Mozart: String Quintet in G Minor, KV 516

The Chilingirian Quartet with Yuko Inoue on viola: Levon Chilingirian and Charles Sewart, violins -- Susie Meszaros, viola -- Philip De Groote, cello


----------



## Casebearer

Henryk Gorecki - Symphony No.3, Op.36 (Symphony of Sorrowful Songs)

Very sad, in a quiet way.


----------



## Becca

Josef Suk - _Zrání (Ripening)_ - Symphonic Poem (1912-17)
Royal Liverpool Philharmonic Orchestra & Chorus / Libor Pesek

Although this work is described as a symphonic poem, is in 8 sections and is part of a trilogy along with _A Summer's Tale_ & _Epilogue_, to all intents and purposes it is the symphonic follow-on to his _Asrael_ _Symphony._ Whereas _Asrael_ represented Suk trying to work through his grief of the death of his Antonin Dvorak, his father-in-law, followed, whilst Suk was working on this, the death of his wife, Otylka, _Ripening_ represents his coming to terms with it. The english word 'ripening' is only partially appropriate as a translation, a better term would be 'maturity'. Suk prefaced the work with a quote from a poem by Antonin Sova of the same name where the maturity comes only via painful experience. If you are familiar with both _Asrael_ and _A Summer's Tale_, then you can imagine this as having aspects of both.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Dvorák*: The Noonday Witch, Op. 108
Dvorák: Symphony No. 8 in G Major, Op. 88


----------



## Pugg

Balthazar said:


> Excellent taste! Leontyne Price is peerless as Leonora. The only decision is Schippers or Levine.


Schippers; hands down:tiphat:


----------



## Pugg

Kontrapunctus said:


> I'll tell you once I receive it! I'm sure it's at least as good from a performance standpoint--mostly likely has better sound.


It's sublime, believe me, I do like the Pletnev but he Pletnev) as many others sounds "plain"


----------



## Pugg

Balthazar said:


> *Debussy and Poulenc ~ Works for Cello and Piano*
> 
> Jean-Guihen Queyras and Alexandre Tharaud sound fantastic together on this album.
> 
> Debussy ~ Cello Sonata in D minor; _La plus que lente_; Scherzo; Intermezzo
> Poulenc ~ Cello Sonata; Bagatelle in D minor; Serenade; _Suite Française_


On my playlist for today. :tiphat:


----------



## Pugg

Kontrapunctus said:


> I'll tell you once I receive it! I'm sure it's at least as good from a performance standpoint--mostly likely has better sound.


It's sounds so good, and the playing is sublime, have patient, all good things comes to those who wit, even good taste.:tiphat:


----------



## Mahlerian

Mahler: Symphony No. 9
London Philharmonic Orchestra, cond. Tennstedt


----------



## Kevin Pearson

This album doesn't officially release until March 18th but is already available to stream on Classics Online HD. Really nice performance of one of my favorite Mahler's.










Kevin


----------



## Pugg

​
Bruch:Violin Concerto No. 1 in G minor, Op. 26

Bull, O:Cantabile doloroso e Rondo giocoso

Wieniawski:Violin Concerto No. 1 in F sharp minor, Op. 14

*Charlie Siem* (violin)

London Symphony Orchestra, Andrew Gourlay


----------



## Kevin Pearson

Finishing up with the Mahler and moving on to the Saturday symphony. This might be a little too much of a contrast from what I was listening to but I'll try and enjoy it anyway.










Kevin


----------



## OldFashionedGirl

_On Spotify:_







*Prokofiev* - Piano Concerto no. 5
Piano Sonata no. 8
Pianist: Richter


----------



## Pugg

*Sunday morning music .*

​*Vivaldi; Trumpet concerto's*
_Håkan Hardenberger_


----------



## Haydn man

Probably my favourite Dvorak symphony


----------



## Guest

Pugg said:


> It's sounds so good, and the playing is sublime, have patient, all good things comes to those who wit, even good taste.:tiphat:


I'm sure I won't be disappointed! That video I posted was certainly an intriguing teaser.


----------



## Guest

A rather pricey but worth it SACD.


----------



## Pugg

​
* Rossini; Stabat Mater*

_Catherine Malfitano, Agnes Baltsa, Robert Gambill & Gwynne Howell
_
Coro e Orchestra del Maggio Musicale Fiorentino, _Riccardo Muti_:tiphat:


----------



## Pugg

**​*Wagner: Tannhäuser*
Paris version

_René Kollo (Tannhauser), Helga Dernesch (Elisabeth), Christa Ludwig (Venus)_, Victor Braun (Wolfram), Manfred Jungwirth (Biterolf), Hans Sotin (Hermann), Kurt Equiluz (Heinrich), Norman Bailey (Reinmar)

Wiener Staatsopernchor & Wiener Philharmoniker, _Sir Georg Solti_:tiphat:


----------



## ShropshireMoose

Moussorgsky: Night on the Bare Mountain
Rachmaninoff: Symphony No.3 in A Minor, Op.44 L'Orchestre de la Suisse Romande/Paul Kletzki

Ippolitov-Ivanov: Caucasian Sketches, Op.10 Philharmonia Orchestra/Paul Kletzki

Start the morning with Paul Kletzki, never a bad thing in my book. This is my favourite Rachmaninoff 3rd, despite the strong challenge from Ashkenazy (whose version I also love), but Kletzki has an urgency and ardour about him that I find utterly compelling. The Moussorgsky (in the Rimsky-Korsakov version) is jolly exciting too. It's nice to hear the full set of Caucasian Sketches as opposed to just the Procession of the Sardar, they are very atmospheric and this vintage Philharmonia performance does them full justice. Bravo.


----------



## MrTortoise

Michel-Richard de Laande

Leçons de ténèbres

Sophie Karthauser soprano
Ensemble Correspondances
Sebastien Dauce, cond.










Johann Sebastian Bach

Cantata No. 60 "O Ewigkeit, du Donnerwort"
Cantata No. 83 "Erfreute Zeit im neuen Bunde"

Bogna Bartosz, alto (60); Elisabeth von Magnus, alto (83); Jörg Dürmüller, tenor; Klaus Mertens, bass


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mozart*: Piano Concertos Nos. 12 & 17 
_Alfred Brendel _


----------



## Jeff W

*In which there is early morning Mozart*

Good morning TC! It is bright (maybe) and early (most definitely) here, so I'll start off with Mozart!









Charles Mackerras conducting the Prague Chamber Orchestra in Mozart's Symphonies No. 28 (this week's featured symphony down in the Saturday Symphonies thread), 31, 32 & 33.


----------



## pmsummer

*In reel time, 180 years after the fact.*










THE ALAMO
_Original Motion Picture Soundtrack_
*Dimitri Tiomkin*
Columbia Studio Orchestra
Dimitri Tiomkim - conductor

_Columbia _


----------



## Pugg

*Vinyl*

​
*Mozart*; Symphony no 41
*Haydn*; Symphony no 103

V.P _Herbert von Karajan_


----------



## Badinerie

Gluck Orphee et Eurydice

This dvd although a modern minamilist production is absolutely entrancing! The cast is superb and the sylistic movements of the cast make for a beautiful experience. and of course the music, Ahhh!


----------



## TurnaboutVox

*Bartók
Bluebeard's Castle, Op.11* (Sz48)
Jessye Norman, László Polgár, Chicago Symphony Orchestra, Pierre Boulez
[DG, 2009]

Dark, enthralling, superb!


----------



## Pugg

​
*Richard Wetz*: Symphony No. 2 in A major
Kleist Overture, Op. 16

Staatsphilharmonie Rheinland-Pfalz
W.A. Albert conducting


----------



## Jeff W

*RIP Harnoncourt*

Learned that we lost Nikolaus Harnoncourt today 









Franz Schubert's Symphonies No. 8 & 9 with the Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra.


----------



## Blancrocher

Mozart: Violin Concertos 1-5, etc. (Oistrakh)


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Dvorak, Serenade for Winds. Bach, Komm, Jesu, Komm*

Dvorak's Serenade for Winds is a delightful piece and well-performed on Naxos.

However, while hearing this, I found out about the passing of Nikolaus Harnoncourt. I felt the need to interrupt Dvorak to honor the memory of Harnoncourt with his recording of one of Bach's funeral motets, Komm, Jesu, Komm.


----------



## bejart

Antonio Vivaldi (1678-1741): Violin Concerto in F Major, RV 286

Shlomo Mintz on violin with the Israel Chamber Orchestra


----------



## D Smith

Remembering Nikolaus Harnoncourt. Haydn : Sieben Letzten Worte Unseres Erlösers Am Kreuze. Concentus Musikus Wein. Such sad news of his passing but what a rich legacy he left.


----------



## Pugg

​*Elgar; Enigma variation*, et al
V.P. _Sir George Solti _


----------



## PJaye

Vivaldi with a difference, to me. I like it.


----------



## Vasks

*Wagenaar - Overture to "De Cid" (Chailly/London)
R. Strauss - Romance for Cello and Piano (Schiefen/Arte Nova)
Schreker - Chamber Symphony (Gielen/Koch)*


----------



## opus55

Pachelbel: Un Orage d'Avril










Nice music to have in the background.. is my first impression.

Sibelius: Humoresques










Currently listening to Sibelius' Humoresques which I've never heard of. This is very moving.. These are several pieces written for violin(s) and orchestra.


----------



## Pugg

​*Verdi: Falstaff*

Giuseppe Taddei (Falstaff), Ronaldo Panerai (Ford), Francisco Araiza (Fenton), Piero De Palma (Dr Caius), Heinz Zednik (Bardolfo), Federico Davià (Pistola), Raina Kabaivanska (Alice Ford), Janet Perry (Nannetta), Trudeliese Schmidt (Meg Page), Christa Ludwig (Mistress Quickly)

Wiener Philharmoniker & Wiener Staatsopernchor, Herbert von Karajan
Wonderful cast :tiphat:


----------



## bejart

Nicolaus Kraft (1778-1853): Cello Concerto No.2 in D Major, Op.4

Hynek Farkac leading the Plzen Radio Symphony Orchestra -- Jiri Hosek, cello


----------



## Kevin Pearson

I've never heard any of Pierre Rode's compositions before but after listening to this I think I'll try and at least buy the rest of his violin concertos. Apparently Naxos has released all of them in five CDs. Wonderful discovery of great Classical era concertos. Some really masterful playing on here as well.










Kevin


----------



## Mahlerian

Blancrocher said:


> I want it--but it's only available as a download?


Sorry, forgot to respond to this yesterday!

It appears to be available as a CD release in France, but not elsewhere at the moment. It may soon become available as an import.


----------



## kanishknishar

*#1 - Jansons/RCO - Bruckner's Symphony No. 3*

I listened to this a couple two hours ago.








​Mariss Jansons is a miracle conductor for me. A complete surprise! But how pleasant.

His Bruckner Third is brooding; understated [glorious in climaxes!]; slower, gentler pace, spacious. Not always my taste but nonetheless fascinating!

Jansons might be a Brucknerian if the rest of his Bruckner recordings maintain this high standard.

*Harnoncourt passed away? How sad. *cries* I'll miss him. Tomorrow shall be Harnoncourt Day. Dedicated to the great man. Successful HIPster.*


----------



## Balthazar

*J. S. Bach ~ St. Matthew Passion*

The late Nikolaus Harnoncourt leads the Concentus Musicus.


----------



## Kevin Pearson

Listening to some Romantic music. These cello concertos of David Popper are really quite superb. Some really beautiful melodies and Wen-Sinn Yang plays with real feeling and delicacy.


----------



## pmsummer

KLINGENDE KATHEDRALEN
_Cathedral Sounds_
*John Dunstable *_(nee, Dunstaple)_
Clemencic Consort
René Clemencic - artistic director, late Gothic positive organ

_Arte Nova_


----------



## opus55

Telemann Die Tageszeiten

_Christoph Prégardien, Tenor
Barbara Schlick, Sopran
David Cordier, Altus
Stephen Varcoe, Bass
Rheinische Kantorei
Das Kleine Konzert
Hermann Max

Recorded at Immanuelskirche Wuppertal-Barmen, April 1989_


----------



## Cosmos

Continuing through the Boulez Top 10 list, I'm at Berg - Three Orchestral Pieces, op. 6










Lyrical, like Varese's Ameriques, but Varese seemed to take a lot after Stravinsky, where here I'm noticing a lot of Wagner and Mahler.


----------



## pmsummer

MAGNIFICAT PER OMNES VERSUS SUPER
*Michael Praetorius*
Huelgas Ensemble
Paul van Nevel - director

_Sony - Vivarte_


----------



## senza sordino

This CD was buried in storage for three months. I bought it just before I put it into storage and only had one listen before. Now I can listen over and over. It's terrific, and worth repeated listens soon.

LvB Archduke Trio, Gassenhauer Trio and Ghost Trio
View attachment 82251


This Schubert CD I bought while in my temporary digs and I couldn't listen until recently. It's one of the most exciting 8's I've ever heard. 
View attachment 82252


This CD I got used a couple of years ago. I'm so glad, as I keep coming back to it over and over. 
Schumann, Lalo and Saint Saëns cello concerti 
View attachment 82253


Some lovely music for a Sunday morning. The sun is trying to shine here, and the first spring blossoms are showing. I hope that you all can have a nice day too.


----------



## Kevin Pearson

This afternoon I am enjoying some Louis Spohr. There was a time when there was very little of Spohr's music available. Thankfully that is no longer the case.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Callas' "_Armour! viens aider ma faiblesse!_" from_ Samson et Dalila_ just exudes sexy _femme fatale _for me.

The first minute or so of her singing literally gives me chills its so deadly.






0:00-0:58










_El amor brujo_


----------



## Marschallin Blair

*


Kontrapunctus said:



A rather pricey but worth it SACD.

Click to expand...

*


Kontrapunctus said:


>


Karajan's caresses that slow movement like none other.

Absolutely sublime.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

George O said:


>


Oh George, you're '_TER-ri-ble_' with your '_feline_-ous' intent._ ;D_

Em's Divine, though.


----------



## Badinerie

Managed to squeeze in another Opera today...This is a great up to date and a little bit sexy version of "La Vie Parisienne"


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Badinerie said:


> Managed to squeeze in another Opera today...This is a great up to date and a little bit sexy version of "La Vie Parisienne"


But where's the 'sexy,' Baddie? :devil:


----------



## gHeadphone

Ravel and Debussy for tonight before bed


----------



## Kevin Pearson

Finished up this afternoon's listening with more Classical era goodness by Franz Danzi.


----------



## George O

Komodiantische Musik des Barock

Carlo Farina (c. 1600-1639): Capriccio stravagante

Johann Heinrich Schmelzer (1623?-1680): Fechtschuel a 4

Heinrich Ignaz Franz Biber (1644-1704): Sonata Violino Solo representativa

Marin Marais (1656-1728): Le Tableau de l'Operation de la Taille . . . 1717

Antonio Vivaldi (1678-1741): Concerto op. 10,2 "La Notte"

Concentus musicus Wien / Nikolaus Harnoncourt

on Das Alte Werk / Teldec (West Germany), from 1983
maybe originally released in 1970

5 stars


----------



## Marschallin Blair

^ And such and eye for color blocking. _;D_

Anna Wintour and Ridley Scott beware!


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Dvorak, Suite in A Minor, Polonaise, Festival March*


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Berg, Lulu Suite*

I'm considering Boulez's Berg CD, and I remembered an old recording I've neglected, so I'm listening to Michael Gielen with the Cincinnati Orchestra. I'm wondering if I need to supplement it with Boulez.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Beethoven, Symphony No. 6.*


----------



## deprofundis

ok this is sunday and i felt tired from yesterday partying a bit i drank a bit whit a friend , so today i enjoy my day sober, let's face it drinking has no redeemer especially when your drinking alone, so he brought tequila i had jagermeister and coca cola, he had lemons. i haad a nice time, than sleep like a baby, than on sunday it felt like sabbath or something so decided to relaxe alone, drink evian water bottles, and relaxe my thirst and lungs, smoke less Tobacco..smoke less on a general sense dont smoke at all and took a bath whit sea salt, i highly recommended lisening to classical while taking a warm bath whit the salt in it, it relaxed the skin and the body as a whole, so i always has sea salt in my house, *Than on whit the music i decided to lisen to lute music of renaissance tonight i will take a dice and spin it choose randomly a cd of lute music of naxos, perhaps lute music of renaissance or early venitian lute music, or john johnson, perhaps Dowland i just dont know, we will see*

:tiphat:


----------



## bejart

In memory ---
Ignaz Holzbauer (1711-1783): Quintet in B Flat

Concentus musicus Wien: Georg Fischer, harpsichord -- Leopold Stastny, flute -- Alice Harnoncourt, violin -- Kurt Theiner, viola -- Nikolaus Harnoncourt, cello


----------



## Guest

An aptly named work, as it is full of shattering violence as well as poignancy.


----------



## Blancrocher

Pergolesi: Stabat Mater, Salve Regina; A. Scarlatti: Salve Regina (Anderson/Bartoli/Dutoit)


----------



## KenOC

Hammerklavier Sonata, played by Stewart Goodyear. This is quite a fine performance.


----------



## D Smith

More Harnoncourt. Hard to believe he's really gone. Beethoven Symphony No 9/Harnoncourt/COE. For years this set was my go to Beethoven. I'm much more mix and match now but the unique sound Harnoncourt got out of the COE never fails to impress me. This is not my favourite Ninth (the soloists are not great) but I love the lively and fun 2nd movement in this recording. The whole set is recommended.


----------



## Guest

KenOC said:


> Hammerklavier Sonata, played by Stewart Goodyear. This is quite a fine performance.


He played all 32 Sonatas in day _from memory_ in my town a few years ago. I just attended the late Sonatas session--it was superb.


----------



## Guest

No.40 and 41--lovely performances and sound.


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

This, along with Brendel's recordings of Mozart's great piano concertos, were among the first classical CDs I owned... while still in college with a truly limited budget for music. I fell in love with this recording... with good reason. I have listened to several others since... and own a couple of others (Kempff & Uchida) but Brendel's remains my first choice for the Impromptus.


----------



## Mahlerian

Schmidt: Symphony No. 2 in E-flat major, Fuga Solemnis
Malmo Symphony Orchestra, cond. Sinaisky


----------



## opus55

Smetana: The Bartered Bride










Liking this so far.. very much.


----------



## starthrower




----------



## Marschallin Blair

opus55 said:


> Smetana: The Bartered Bride
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Liking this so far.. very much.*


I love the Mucha just as much.


----------



## opus55

Christoph Graupner: Chalumeaux Concertos










Something different. Ars Antiqua Austria & Gunar Letzbor performing.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Absolutely delightful disc.

Bonney's a bit self-consciously employed in expressivity at times, but the silver-timbered purity of her voice is gorgeous.

"_An die Einsamkeit_" is done _a la_ Schwarzkopf and just takes me to that good place every time.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mozart*: Symphony No. 23 in D Major, K.181 (162b)
*Mozart*: Sinfonia concertante for Violin, Viola and Orchestra in E-flat Major, K.364 (320d)


----------



## Pugg

StlukesguildOhio said:


> This, along with Brendel's recordings of Mozart's great piano concertos, were among the first classical CDs I owned... while still in college with a truly limited budget for music. I fell in love with this recording... with good reason. I have listened to several others since... and own a couple of others (Kempff & Uchida) but Brendel's remains my first choice for the Impromptus.


Very strong indeed, my favourite remains Perahia


----------



## AClockworkOrange

I ended my day yesterday evening, listening to Mozart's Symphonies 28 & 29 performed by Trevor Pinnock & the English Concert. It is certainly a contrast to the usual performances I listen to - Klemperer & Beecham. 

These are very enjoyable performances and the benefits of the HIP instrumentation shine through in these clear and energetic interpretations. Refreshing.


----------



## Pugg

Kontrapunctus said:


> No.40 and 41--lovely performances and sound.


I've played his first " Decca 41 "yesterday on vinyl, the string are out off this world on that recording.
V.P playing :tiphat:


----------



## Pugg

Balthazar said:


> *J. S. Bach ~ St. Matthew Passion*
> 
> The late Nikolaus Harnoncourt leads the Concentus Musicus.


If you can find it...... try his recording with The Royal Concertgeouw orchestra.
A must have amongst Harnoncourt lovers :tiphat:


----------



## Kevin Pearson

Relaxing before bedtime with some Faure. This performance of the Piano Quartet No. 1 and the Piano Trio are quite good. The sound quality and depth of field is very good. Each instrument can be heard very cleanly. I just love the 2nd movement of the Piano Quartet. Not sure that I like it more than the Hyperion recording by the Domus Quartet but it is quite well performed.










Kevin


----------



## Pugg

​*Mozart ; Arias*
The one and only: _Lucia Popp.
_:tiphat:
If you don't have it , go and get it now


----------



## kanishknishar

*#2 - Harnoncourt/RCO - Dvorak's Piano Concerto and The Golden Spinning Wheel*

As was planned yesterday, let the Harnoncourt celebrations begin. I think we shouldn't be sad. He lived a long life - much longer than what most people live. We should rejoice in what he produced and left behind.

And hence this shall start soon:






​


----------



## Marschallin Blair

I'm not interested in music that's 'yesterday' or 'today'; or even 'here-today-gone-later-today'- only in music that's 'forever.'

The silvery-inflected perfection of Liz's ""_Ich danke, Fräulein_" always takes my breath away.


----------



## Pugg

*Strauss: Four Last songs *and orchestral song.
_Renée Fleming i_n top form :tiphat:


----------



## Pugg

​
*Haydn:* Mass, Hob. XXII: 5 in C major 'Cäcilienmesse'
Missa Cellensis

_Lucia Popp (soprano), Doris Soffel (contralto), Hors Laubenthal (tenor) & Kurt Moll (bass)
_
Bavarian State Symphony Orchestra & Choir, Rafael Kubelik


----------



## helenora

*Cesar Franck Symphonic variations* . Alicia de Larrocha with Rafael Frühbeck de Burgos . 
and I think I'll listen to some more Franck today


----------



## Badinerie

Marschallin Blair said:


> But where's the 'sexy,' Baddie? :devil:


It must be my age....but...


----------



## Pugg

​*Verdi: Aroldo*

_Neil Shicoff, Carol Vaness, Anthony Michaels-Moore, Roberto Scandiuzzi_

Orchestra & Coro del Maggio Musicale Fiorentino, _Fabio Luisi_
Pleasant early Verdi.


----------



## schigolch




----------



## Blancrocher

Saint-Saëns: Piano Concertos (Rogé/Dutoit)


----------



## Pugg

​
*Beethoven*: Piano sonatas Nos. 28, 29 Hammerklavier
Emil Gilels


----------



## bejart

JS Bach: Goldberg Variations, BWV 988

Andras Schiff, piano


----------



## Pugg

Next on.

​
*Chausson*oème for Violin & Orchestra, Op. 25

*Debussy*:Violin Sonata

*Franck, C:Violin Sonata in A major*

*Kyung-Wha Chung* & Radu-Lapu
Royal Philharmonic Orchestra, Charles Dutoit

This is a beautiful recording :tiphat:


----------



## MrTortoise

For belated Symphony Saturday

Symphony No. 28 in C, K. 200

and the performance from Szell and the Cleveland Orchestra was so good I had to continue on and listen to the entire disc which included Sym. 33 in B-flat, No. 35 in D 'Haffner', Eine Kleine Nachtmusik, and The Marriage of Figaro Overture.


----------



## ArtMusicSpaceCom

The Geneva Camerata (also called GECA), is an orchestra composed of thirty-five international soloists from the young generation. Based in Geneva, it performs music of all periods and styles, from early baroque music to contemporary music. 

Æon Music Ensemble - non-profit group of young musicians and composers based in NYC. ÆON is devoted to the future of classical and contemporary music.


----------



## Pugg

​*Haydn*:_The Seven Last Words of Our Saviour on the Cross (Orchestral version, 1786)_

1982. First Release

Wiener Philharmoniker,* Riccardo Muti*


----------



## Vasks

*Brian - Concert Overture: For Valour (Rowe/Naxos)
Britten - Suite #1 for Solo Cello (Hugh/Naxos)
Bridge - Allegro Moderato for String Orchestra (Hickox/Chandos)*


----------



## Pugg

​
*Haydn; Nelson mass.*
Marshall / Watkinson et al.
Sir Neville Marriner conducting


----------



## Orfeo

*Pyotr Illyich Tchaikovsky*
Opera in three acts "Mazeppa."
-Sergei Leiferkus, Galina Gorchakova, Anatoly Kotscherga, Larissa Dyadkova, Larin,.......
-The Gothenburg Symphony & the Chorus of the Royal Opera, Stockholm/Neemi Jarvi.
*
Mikhail Glinka*
Patriotic Song (orch. Gauk), Prayer, Memory of Friendship.
Overtures in G minor and in D major.
-The USSR Symphony Orchestra/Yevgeny Svetlanov.

*Alexander Dargomyzhsky*
Fantasia "Baba Yaga", Bolero.
-The USSR Symphony Orchestra/Yevgeny Svetlanov.

*Sergei Rachmaninoff*
Variations on a theme by Corelli & Russian Rhapsody.
-Vladimir Ashkenazy & Andre Previn, pianos.

*Georgy Sviridov*
Oratorio Pathetique.
-Raisa Kotova (mezzo-soprano) & Alexander Vedernikov (bass).
-The USSR Radio & Television Symphony Orchestra & Grand Choir/Vladimir Fedoseyev.

*Valery Gavrilin*
Suite "A House on the Road."
-The USSR Radio & Television Symphony Orchestra/Vladimir Fedoseyev.

*Yevgeny Svetlanov*
Piano Concerto in C minor.***
Preludes-Symphonic Reflections.
-Yevgeny Svetlanov, piano.***
-The USSR Radio & Television Symphony Orchestra/Maxim Shostakovich.***
-The USSR Symphony Orchestra/Yevgeny Svetlanov.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Time for an overdue listen to von Weber's crowning glory.

_Der Freischütz_ op.77/J.277 (1817-21):


----------



## Cosmos

Just waking up, and easing my mind into music with Janacek's Violin Sonata










That's because, continuing through Boulez's Top 10 list of the last century, the next work, while one of my favorites of the whole list, is extra wild

Stravinsky - The Rite of Spring










Afterward, I get to tone things a bit down with Bartok's Music for Strings, Percussion, and Celesta


----------



## Pugg

​
*Bizet: Carmen*

_Tatiana Troyanos, Placido Domingo, Jose van Dam, Kiri Te Kanawa,_ Norma Burrowes, Jane Berbie, Michel Roux, Michel Senechal, Pierre Thau & Jacques Loreau

English Baroque Soloists & London Philharmonic Orchestra, _Sir Georg Solti
_


> Solti's vigorous interpretation of Bizet's Carmen is represented by a generous selection of highlights and includes some of the finest singers of our generation.
> 
> "The remastered recordings sounds both brilliant, full-bodied and atmospheric, ... Troyanos's singing is delicately seductive." *** Penguin Guide to Compact Discs & DVDs.
> 
> "The sessions captured Solti at the peak of his powers and popularity. His conducting, at its best, etches detail with marvellous rhythmic alertness......[Te Kanawa] sings Micaëla gorgeously...Domingo, too, is captured at his most youthfully refulgent" MusicWeb International, 31st May 2013


----------



## Guest

Pugg said:


> ​
> *Bizet: Carmen*
> 
> English Baroque Soloists & London Philharmonic Orchestra, _Sir Georg Solti
> _


English baroque soloists?


----------



## Bayreuth

The Rite of Spring, Igor STRAVINSKY
Sir Simon Rattle with the City of Birmingham Symphony Orchestra


----------



## Badinerie

Munch.........


----------



## SiegendesLicht

elgars ghost said:


> Time for an overdue listen to von Weber's crowning glory.
> 
> _Der Freischütz_ op.77/J.277 (1817-21):


I really, really like this one. What do you think of it?


----------



## SiegendesLicht

Tomorrow is the Women's Day here. The most romantic opera of all times just seems like an appropriate treat to give yourself 









Tristan - Wolfgang Windgassen
Konig Marke - Martti Talvela
Isolde - Birgit Nilsson
Kurwenal - Eberhard Waechter
Melot - Claude Heater
Brangane - Christa Ludwig
Ein Hirt - Erwin Wohlfahrt
Ein Steuermann - Gerd Nienstedt
Ein junger Seeman - Peter Schreier

Bayreuther Festspiele Orchester
Karl Bohm (Conductor)
Live recording at the Bayreuth Festival, 1966


----------



## deprofundis

Ockay i bought new clothes, my import still did ain't come in except the Gesualdo madrigali on naive which is good, but i needed something whit power, a modernist composer.So im lisening to *Hovhaness* symphony of mont st-helens.It started like some Schoenberg-esque before his experiment, than eventually Holst come to mind for the volcano part, great double cd over all on delos.I dont know mutch about classical composer that are american except Crumbs quite frankly, i need to explore more...


----------



## KenOC

Giovanni Sgambati: Symphony No. 1 in D major. An interesting and entertaining work of ample dimension.


----------



## Mahlerian

Schmidt: Symphony No. 3 in A, Chaconne in D minor
Malmo Symphony Orchestra, cond. Sinaisky


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Working my way through CPE Bachs keyboard concertos


----------



## DavidA

Saint-Saens Piano Concerto 4

Entrement / Ormandy


----------



## George O

Anton Bruckner (1824-1896)

"Like a stone from the moon" - A Workshop Concert with Nikolaus Harnoncourt and Wiener Philharmoniker (2002) Sinfonia Nr. 9 d-moll, Finale (unfinished) "Documentation of the Fragment"

Symphony No. 9 (unfinished)

Wiener Philharmoniker / Nikolaus Harnoncourt (live recording)

2-SACD set on RCA (EU), from 2003

5 stars (my favorite Bruckner 9)


----------



## Wood

Stenhammer: Lodolezzi Sings (Swedes, Jarvi)


----------



## Cosmos

Had an exhausting day running around town. But now I'm home, in bed, and am chilling with very not-chill music :lol:

Next on Boulez's Top 10: Webern - 6 Pieces for Orchestra










Then, Berio - Sinfonia


----------



## DiesIraeCX

*Sergei Prokofiev*: _Symphony No. 2, Op. 40_ (Gergiev, Mariinsky Theater Orchestra)


----------



## elgar's ghost

SiegendesLicht said:


> I really, really like this one. What do you think of it?


The opera - very much. The performance - only ever heard this recording but I've never noticed any discernible weaknesses in it. The spoken dialogue is done by actors rather than the cast - is this usual?


----------



## KenOC

Mahler, Symphony No. 6. Chailly and the Concertgebouw.


----------



## LarryShone

Shostakovich, Sym 5, Royal Concertgebouw-Haitink


----------



## Balthazar

*Chopin ~ Mazurkas*

Fou Ts'ong at the keyboard. The 1849 Erard piano highlights the folk qualities of these works.


----------



## pmsummer

*Good question.*










MUSIC OF BILL EVANS
*Bill Evans*
Kronos Quartet
Eddie Gomez - double bass
Jim Hall - guitar

_Landmark_


----------



## DiesIraeCX

*Bartók SQ1*

* Béla Bartók*: _String Quartet No. 1, SZ 40_ (Emerson Quartet)

This quartet is reminiscent of Beethoven for some reason.


----------



## Blancrocher

Rachmaninov: Piano Concerto 3, Suite #2 (Argerich/Freire/Chailly); Etudes-Tableaux, Preludes, Morceaux De Fantaisie (Demidenko)


----------



## Blancrocher

pmsummer said:


> *Bill Evans*


Uh oh--if we can get away with Bill Evans, I'm going to be even more addicted to this d***ed thread than I had been in the past.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Berg, Lulu Suite, Lyric Suite*

The Lyric Suite sounds different between the two conductors. Karajan goes for the big sweep and Boulez seems to bring out more details.


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

I have quite an extensive collection of Haydn's music... but up to now had never heard his violin concertos. These are early compositions by Haydn... perhaps not as great as Mozart's violin concertos (to say nothing of Beethoven). Still they are surprisingly pleasing... and exhibit much of the grace, charm and wit which became such a hallmark of later Haydn.


----------



## bejart

Gaetano Brunetti (1744-1798): Sinfonia No.21 in E Flat

Gustavo Sanchez leading the Camerata Antonio Soler


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Berg, Lyric Suite*

This is well-done, but compared to Karajan and Boulez, something is lacking.


----------



## D Smith

More Harnoncourt. Schubert Symphonies No. 3 and 8. RCO.I love the early symphonies in this set. Harnoncourt does a lively and fun reading of the third and is my preferred recording. The 8th is more interesting than successful for me. He conducts a pretty exaggerated reading of this sublime work, where my preference goes to more to Bohm. But a great set overall and recommended.


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

Still more Haydn... trios my the man who in many ways invented or codified chamber music as we know it.


----------



## senza sordino

Bartok Divertimento for string orchestra, Romanian Folk Dances, Stravinsky Dumbarton Oaks and Pulcinella Suite
View attachment 82281


Sibelius Symphonies 5&6, Karelia Suite and Valse triste 
View attachment 82282


Franck Violin Sonata, Ravel Introduction and Allegro for harp, flute, clarinet and string quartet, Debussy Sonata for flute, Viola and harp.
View attachment 82284


----------



## Cosmos

Some evening music: revisiting Debussy's Preludes


----------



## Pugg

​
Mozart: Symphony No. 31 in D Major, K. 297 (300a) "Paris"
Mozart: Adagio from Masonic Funeral Music, K. 477 (479a)
Mozart: Symphony No. 25 in G Minor, K. 183 (173dB)


----------



## Pugg

​*Ravel*: Complete works for solo piano disc 1

_Bertrand Chamayou_ (piano)


----------



## Pugg

*Vinyl*

​
*Ludwig van Beethoven* (1770-1827)
_No 6 playing _
:tiphat:

Symphonien Nr.1-9 (180g, limitierte Deluxe-Ausgabe)
Gundula Janowitz, Hilde Rössel-Majdan, Waldemar Kmentt, Walter Berry, Berliner Philharmoniker, Herbert von Karajan


----------



## Pugg

Next on:

​
*Scarlatti; Yevgeny Sudbin* :tiphat:


----------



## kanishknishar

*#3 - Jansons/Oslo Philharmonic - Stravinsky's The Rite of Spring and Petruchka*








​After hearing's Boulez's Rite and Petruchka with Cleveland, I'm very excited to hear what Jansons will do with "his" Oslo Philharmonic Orchestra.


----------



## Pugg

*In memory : Malaysia Airlines-flight 370. ( been two years missing already )*

​*Mozart: Requiem in D minor, K626*

_Edith Mathis, Hans Haselböck, Julia Hamari, Norbert Balatsch & Wieslaw Ochman_

Konzertvereinigung, Wiener Staatsopernchor & Wiener Philharmoniker, _Karl Böhm_


----------



## Pugg

​
*Verdi: Rigoletto*

_Richard Tucker (Duke), Renato Capecchi (Rigoletto), Gianna D'Angelo (Gilda)_, Ivan Sardi (Sparafucile), Miriam Pirazzini (Maddalena), Aurora Cattelani (Giovanna), Vito Susca (Monterone), Giorgio Giorgetti (Marulio), Vittorio Pandano (Borsa) & Guido Pasella (Ceprano)

Orchestra & Chorus of the Teatro San Carlo, Naples, _Francesco Molinari-Pradelli_

Live recording, also released on Philips.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

On my 6th volume of CPE Bach-keyboard concertos on BIS. Only 14 to go...


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Lucia Popp is one of those singers everyone loves, it would seem, and it is easy to see why. She was a lovely woman, with a beautiful, silvery voice, a musical singer with a winning personality. What's more, this two disc set contains recordings made over a twenty year period that could certainly claim to be among "The Very Best".

Is it churlish, then, to point out that there were limitations, that, as John Steane once put it, occasionally we are aware of a slightly less pure metal among the silver threads, and that the legato is sometimes impaired by a tendency to press on individual notes? Well, probably yes. You could hardly ask for a more guileful Despina, a more charming Susanna, a more dreamily seductive soprano in Orff's *Carmina Burana*, my favourite out of all the recordings out there. Her Queen of the Night in the Klemperer recording is also justly famous, and it is tremendous, but I think Edda Moser sounds that bit more malevolent. Popp can't quite shake off her natural charm.

This set also includes one of my favourite performances of the _Vier letzte Lieder_, wonderfully conducted by Tennstedt, though my absolute favourite remains the Schwarzkopf/Szell, which has a warm autumnal glow that I find more appropriate to the songs. That said, Popp's singing is unfailingly lovely, reminding me of the time I heard her sing the songs live (under Tennstedt) at the Royal Festival Hall. I'd put this recording on the same level as the Janowitz with Karajan and ahead of most of the competition, other than Schwarzkopf/Szell.

The Mozart arias with Leonard Slatkin were recorded when she was beginning to take on heavier repertoire, moving from Sophie to the Marschallin, from Susanna to the Countess, but her Donna Anna, Fiordiligi and Countess suggest that both voice and personality were still, even at this time, better suited to Susanna, Despina and Blonde. On the other hand she sings a wonderfully moving _Ach ich fuhl's_ from the Haitink *Die Zauberflote*.

The Schubert Lieder and Strauss's *Zueignung* with piano remind me of what an excellent recitalist she was too. I heard her once in an all Schumann programme, a memorable occasion, with the Strauss encores absolutely glorious.

The discs finish with operetta, a lovely _Vilja Lied_ and a dashing _Czardas_ from *Die Fledermaus*. A great reminder of a deservedly loved artist, who was taken from us too soon.


----------



## Blancrocher

Bach: Art of Fugue (Canadian Brass)


----------



## MrTortoise

Alexander Scriabin

Symphony No. 2 in c minor, Op. 29
Piano concerto in f-sharp minor, Op. 20

Peter Jablonski, piano
Deutches Symphonie-Orchester Berlin
Vladimir Ashkenazy, cond.


----------



## Pugg

​*Mozart; Piano concertos 1-2-3-4*
_Daniel Barenboim_


----------



## kanishknishar

*#4 - Bruggen/Orchestra of the 18th Century - Mozart's Symphony No. 28 and 36*









_*HIPster Hour. SS...*_​


----------



## kanishknishar

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> On my 6th volume of CPE Bach-keyboard concertos on BIS. Only 14 to go...


Excellent decision! Would love to hear reviews, thoughts on a blog or somewhere else.


----------



## Pugg

The world famous soprano (in French mostly)and underrated in the rest off the world.

Mady Mesplé ; Songs

1. Quatuor II pour soprano, violon, alto et violoncelle (remasterisé en 1989) - Gerard Jarry, Michel Tournus, Serge Collot, Trio A Cordes Francais
4 poèmes de sappho pour soprano et trio à cordes : eros qui donne la douleur - Gerard Jarry, Michel Tournus, Serge Collot, Trio A Cordes Francais 2. 4 poèmes de sappho pour soprano et trio à cordes : eros qui donne la douleur - Gerard Jarry, Michel Tournus, Serge Collot, Trio A Cordes Francais 4 poèmes de sappho pour soprano et trio à cordes : gongyla, gongyla, si je te vois un instant - Gerard Jarry, Michel Tournus, Serge Collot, Trio A Cordes Francais 3. 4 poèmes de sappho pour soprano et trio à cordes : gongyla, gongyla, si je te vois un instant - Gerard Jarry, Michel Tournus, Serge Collot, Trio A Cordes Francais
4 poèmes de sappho pour soprano et trio à cordes : tu es venue gyla, tu as bien fait, comme j'avais envie de toi - Gerard Jarry, Michel Tournus, Serge Collot, Trio A Cordes Francais 4. 4 poèmes de sappho pour soprano et trio à cordes : tu es venue gyla, tu as bien fait, comme j'avais envie de toi - Gerard Jarry, Michel Tournus, Serge Collot, Trio A Cordes Francais
poèmes de sappho pour soprano et trio à cordes : tiakika, tiakika, gygyla ao gay kaoé - Gerard Jarry, Michel Tournus, Serge Collot, Trio A Cordes Francais 5. 4 poèmes de sappho pour soprano et trio à cordes : tiakika, tiakika, gygyla ao gay kaoé - Gerard Jarry, Michel Tournus, Serge Collot, Trio A Cordes Francais
In furore, motet pour soprano et orchestre à cordes, en ut mineur, rv 626 (remasterisé en 1991) - Louis Auriacombe, Orchestre De Chambre De Toulouse 6. In furore, motet pour soprano et orchestre à cordes, en ut mineur, rv 626 (remasterisé en 1991) - Louis Auriacombe, Orchestre De Chambre De Toulouse
Bachianas brasileiras n° 5 pour soprano et 8 violoncelles : aria (cantikna) (ruth valadares corrêa) - Mady Mesplé, Orchestre De Paris 7. Bachianas brasileiras n° 5 pour soprano et 8 violoncelles : aria (cantikna) (ruth valadares corrêa) - Mady Mesplé, Orchestre De Paris
La dame de monte-carlo, monologue pour chant et orchestre, fp 180 - Georges Pretre, Monte Carlo Philharmonic Orchestra 8. La dame de monte-carlo, monologue pour chant et orchestre, fp 180 - Georges Pretre, Monte Carlo Philharmonic Orchestra
Cuatro madrigales amatorios : de los álamos vengo, madre - Janine Reiss 9. Cuatro madrigales amatorios : de los álamos vengo, madre - Janine Reiss
Un jour, tu verras - Leo Chauliac 10. Un jour, tu verras - Leo Chauliac
Chez moi - Leo Chauliac 11. Chez moi - Leo Chauliac
Schön rosmarin - Michel Legrand 12. Schön rosmarin - Michel Legrand
Les filles de cadix - Gabriel Tacchino 13. Les filles de cadix - Gabriel Tacchino


----------



## MrTortoise

Johann Sebastian Bach

Cantata No. 40 'Dazu ist erschienen der Sohn Gottes'
Cantata No. 46 'Schauet doch und sehet'
Cantata No. 64 'Sehet, welch eine Liebe'
Cantata No. 167 'Ihr Menschen, rühmet Gottes Liebe'

Dorothea Röschmann, soprano; Bogna Bartosz, alto; Jörg Dürmüller, tenor; Klaus Mertens, bass
Amsterdam Baroque Orchestra and Choir
Ton Koopman, cond.


----------



## bejart

Johann Joachim Quantz (1697-1773): Flute Sonata No.348 in E Flat

Rachel Brown, flute -- Mark Caudle, cello -- James Johnstone, harpsichord


----------



## DiesIraeCX

*Alban Berg*:_ Lulu Suite_ (Pierre Boulez, NYP)


----------



## Pugg

​*Janacek & Haas:* String Quartets No. 2

Haas; String Quartet No. 2, Op. 7 'From the Monkey Mountains'

Janacek:String Quartet No. 2 'Intimate Letters'

*Pavel Haas Quartet*


----------



## kanishknishar

*#5 - Bruggen/Orchestra of the 18th Century - Haydn's Symphony No. 104*

HIPster hour continues:












​


----------



## Badinerie

This was the first Opera set I bought full price when I started getting into Opera in the mid eighties. The very nice lady in the Record store ordered it in for me for the princely sum of £18.00 and gave me the libretto from the earlier box edition she had spare.I have the opera on CD but still of course...prefer the vinyl. Since I have had it personally from new its still in very decent knick!










Its certainly aged better than I have in the last thirty years!


----------



## Pugg

​
*Beethoven*: Piano Concerto No.5 - Emperor""; Fantasia, Op.80
_Alfred Brendel_ 
London Philharmonic Orchestra, Bernard Haitink


----------



## Orfeo

*Konstantin Feodorovich Dankevich*
Opera in four acts, six scenes "Bogdan Khmelnitsky."
-M. Grishko, V. Matveyev, B. Gmyrya, V. Borischenko, N. Goncharenko,...
-The Shevchenko Opera & Ballet House of Kiev/V. Piradov.

*Boris Lyatoshynsky*
Symphony no. III in B minor, op. 50.
-The Ukrainian State Symphony Orchestra/Theodore Kuchar.

*Igor Stravinsky*
"Solovei, the Nightingale" (Lyric Tale in three acts).***
"Petrushka" (A Burlesque in four scenes).
-Olga Trifonova, soprano.***
-The Philharmonia/Robert Craft.

*Boris Tchaikovsky*
Symphonic Poem "The Wind of Siberia."
Theme and Eight Variations for Orchestra.
Capriccio on English Themes.
-The USSR Radio & Television Large Symphony Orchestra/Vladimir Fedoseyev.
*
*


----------



## Vasks

*Gassmann - Overture to "Il viaggiatore ridicolo" (Alimena/Naxos)
Beethoven - String Trio in G, Op. 9 , No. 1 (Grimiaux/Philips)
Weber - Piano Concerto #2 (Drewnowski/Frequenz)*


----------



## kanishknishar

*#6 - Jansons/Symphonieorchester des Bayerischen Rundfunks - Haydn's Symphony No. 104*

I am hearing a live performance of Jansons conducting BRSO performing Haydn's Hundred and Fourth Symphony.


----------



## Cosmos

Some morning music: Debussy's Fantaisie for Piano & Orchestra


----------



## Pugg

​*Donizetti: Lucia di Lammermoor*

_Beverly Sills, Carlo Bergonzi, Piero Cappuccilli, Justino Díaz_

Ambrosian Opera Chorus & London Symphony Orchestra, _Thomas Schippers_conducting :tiphat:


----------



## kanishknishar

*#7 - Minkowski/Les Musiciens du Louvre - Schubert's Symphony No. 3*








​Looks like today is HIPster day.


----------



## Bayreuth

Gloria, FRANCIS POULENC
City of London Sinfonia conducted by Richerd Hickox, with Catherine Dubosc and the Westminster Singers


----------



## elgar's ghost

_Otello_ (1884-86):


----------



## Arsakes

*Sibelius*' Symphony No.1 and 2
Conducted by *Herbert von Karajan*


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Klemperer conducts an powerfully dramatic *Der fliegende Hollander*, brilliantly evoking the opera's supernatural roots. No redemption in this version, which no doubt emphasises the seriousness of Klemperer's approach. Theo Adam makes an excellent Dutchman, though others have conveyed better the character's torment. Silja can be a bit squally at times, but creates a highly strung Senta, slightly unhinged from the word go. Talvela is a likable Daland and Kozub a forthright Erik.

Orchestrally the set is absolutely splendid, and though Klemperer conducts the three act version, his approach is symphonic and superbly atmospheric.


----------



## Arsakes

I'm disappointed that no one listened to Tchaikovsky's 1812 overture on page 1812!


----------



## Marschallin Blair

*


GregMitchell said:












Klemperer conducts an powerfully dramatic Der fliegende Hollander, brilliantly evoking the opera's supernatural roots. No redemption in this version, which no doubt emphasises the seriousness of Klemperer's approach. Theo Adam makes an excellent Dutchman, though others have conveyed better the character's torment. Silja can be a bit squally at times, but creates a highly strung Senta, slightly unhinged from the word go. Talvela is a likable Daland and Kozub a forthright Erik.

Orchestrally the set is absolutely splendid, and though Klemperer conducts the three act version, his approach is symphonic and superbly atmospheric.

Click to expand...

*I'll sit at your feet with your evaluation of Klemperer's conducting- but I never would have thought that he'd be brilliantly dramatic in this.

'Leadenly dramatic,' certainly.

But not this.

_;D_


----------



## Marschallin Blair

*


GregMitchell said:












Lucia Popp is one of those singers everyone loves, it would seem, and it is easy to see why. She was a lovely woman, with a beautiful, silvery voice, a musical singer with a winning personality. What's more, this two disc set contains recordings made over a twenty year period that could certainly claim to be among "The Very Best".

Is it churlish, then, to point out that there were limitations, that, as John Steane once put it, occasionally we are aware of a slightly less pure metal among the silver threads, and that the legato is sometimes impaired by a tendency to press on individual notes? Well, probably yes. You could hardly ask for a more guileful Despina, a more charming Susanna, a more dreamily seductive soprano in Orff's Carmina Burana, my favourite out of all the recordings out there. Her Queen of the Night in the Klemperer recording is also justly famous, and it is tremendous, but I think Edda Moser sounds that bit more malevolent. Popp can't quite shake off her natural charm.

This set also includes one of my favourite performances of the Vier letzte Lieder, wonderfully conducted by Tennstedt, though my absolute favourite remains the Schwarzkopf/Szell, which has a warm autumnal glow that I find more appropriate to the songs. That said, Popp's singing is unfailingly lovely, reminding me of the time I heard her sing the songs live (under Tennstedt) at the Royal Festival Hall. I'd put this recording on the same level as the Janowitz with Karajan and ahead of most of the competition, other than Schwarzkopf/Szell.

The Mozart arias with Leonard Slatkin were recorded when she was beginning to take on heavier repertoire, moving from Sophie to the Marschallin, from Susanna to the Countess, but her Donna Anna, Fiordiligi and Countess suggest that both voice and personality were still, even at this time, better suited to Susanna, Despina and Blonde. On the other hand she sings a wonderfully moving Ach ich fuhl's from the Haitink Die Zauberflote.

The Schubert Lieder and Strauss's Zueignung with piano remind me of what an excellent recitalist she was too. I heard her once in an all Schumann programme, a memorable occasion, with the Strauss encores absolutely glorious.

The discs finish with operetta, a lovely Vilja Lied and a dashing Czardas from Die Fledermaus. A great reminder of a deservedly loved artist, who was taken from us too soon.

Click to expand...

*Lovely, beautifully canvassed and clarified, _in extenso_, review.

I just have to exude a public display of affection over this _nota bene _of a post. _;D_


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Marschallin Blair said:


> *
> 
> I'll sit at your feet with your evaluation of Klemperer's conducting- but I never would have thought that he'd be brilliantly dramatic in this.
> 
> 'Leadenly dramatic,' certainly.
> 
> But not this.
> 
> ;D*


*

One or two speeds are a tad slow, but I can tell you that there is nothing leaden about this performance. Monumental, even uncompromising, the sheer power Klemperer conjures up is absolutely thrilling.*


----------



## Marschallin Blair

GregMitchell said:


> One or two speeds are a tad slow, but I can tell you that there is nothing leaden about this performance. Monumental, even uncompromising, the sheer power Klemperer conjures up is absolutely thrilling.


Well, I must hear it then.

Incidentally, Klemperer's Bruckner's _Sixth _is the same way you characterize his _Dutchman_.

I really like the brassy 'power,' but the tempo is too 'G'-'D' 'slow.'


----------



## Cosmos

A beautiful day for Bruckner

Symphony no. 5 in Bb


----------



## Easy Goer

Maggie Teyte: A Vocal Portrait - Historical Recordings 1932-48


----------



## Badinerie

Bruckner earlier, Symphony no 4 not the Klemperer lp that was my first introduction to Bruckner but this more breezy Ormandy/ Philadelphia performance from the seventies. Modern cd reissue.










Right now though William Walton. Film music volume 2.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Easy Goer said:


> Maggie Teyte: A Vocal Portrait - Historical Recordings 1932-48


I adore Maggie Teyte.

What a shame space wasn't found on this two disc set for her peerless recording of Duparc's _Chanson triste_, one of my favourite versions of any French chanson - ever!


----------



## drnlaw

Avshalomov Symphony No. 1, Moscow Symphony Orchestra, Jacob Avshalomov

Much of this music is very charming, and reasonably well played. Somewhat boxy sound, but overall worth an occasional listen.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

*


GregMitchell said:



I adore Maggie Teyte.

What a shame space wasn't found on this two disc set for her peerless recording of Duparc's Chanson triste, one of my favourite versions of any French chanson - ever!

Click to expand...

*









Absolutely.

Teyte's treatment of Duparc's "_Extase," _too.


----------



## millionrainbows

Yes, it's a cheezy cover, and cheezy marketing, but the music inside is very good. Lorin Maezel and Ormandy are featured. The sound is good. Despite all my modernist and theoretical leanings, at my heart I'm just an average 'Joe Public' regarding classical music. This disc proves to me that if music is good, it can transcend and rise above whatever market pressures ostensibly produced it.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Marschallin Blair said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Absolutely.
> 
> Teyte's treatment of Duparc's "Extase," too.*


*

LURVE that set!*


----------



## Marschallin Blair

GregMitchell said:


> LURVE that set!


Someone really cool turned me on to it.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

The Martinon is the most glorious and enveloping choral beginning of _Daphne _I ever did hear.

The EMI remastering of the original cd is very good, stellar in fact, given the original hiss of the first incarnation of the cd.

I find Martinon's reading lovely through and through- with the sole exceptions being the rather tepid approach to the section of Daphne being pursued by pirates and the relatively slow _danse bacchanale _ at the end.

Curiously enough, Boulez, of all people, completely 'nails' the erotic drama in both these sections.


----------



## Easy Goer

GregMitchell said:


> I adore Maggie Teyte.
> 
> What a shame space wasn't found on this two disc set for her peerless recording of Duparc's _Chanson triste_, one of my favourite versions of any French chanson - ever!


Unfortunate but a thank you for introducing me to this voice in your thread "Singers who Changed My Life".


----------



## Reichstag aus LICHT

A superb new recording of Bach's _Well-Tempered Clavier_ from Christophe Rousset, on the _Aparté_ label:









This recording of Book 1 is just out, with Book 2 already available. I highly recommend both.


----------



## DavidA

Ravel Cncertoare for the Left Hand

Zimerman / Boulez

What an amazing work this is!


----------



## Blancrocher

Bach: Well-Tempered Clavier, book 1 (Gould)


----------



## ShropshireMoose

Handel-Harty: Water Music Suite/Royal Fireworks Suite
Mozart: Eine Kleine Nachtmusic, K.525 London Symphony Orchestra/Antal Dorati
Mozart: Two Marches, K.335/Allegro in D, K.121/March in D, K.249/Minuet in C, K.409/Three German Dances, K.605 Festival Chamber Orchestra/Antal Dorati

Beethoven: "Eroica" Variations, Op.35/Rondo in G, Op.51 No.2/Variations on an Original Theme in F, Op.34 Maurice Cole

This album of the Handel-Harty Suites and lighter Mozart pieces is a further delight from Mercury Vol.3. Dorati and the Orchestras give excellent performances and the sound is remarkable. 
Maurice Cole (1902-1990) was a British pianist who broadcast regularly for the BBC and made records in the 1920s for the Broadcast label and then in the 1960s for Saga. This present LP is a recent acquisition and most enjoyable. It's nice to hear such a nicely played version of the lesser known of the Op.51 Rondos, and the Variations Op.34 are given a very winning performance. The "Eroica" Variations are good too, though they don't displace my two favourite recordings (Lily Kraus and Clifford Curzon), nonetheless, this is a most pleasing recital.


----------



## Mahlerian

Schmidt: Symphony No. 4 in C, Variations on a Hussar's Song
Malmo Symphony Orchestra, cond. Sinaisky









Franz Schmidt's valedictory symphony is perhaps one of the last triumphs of German/Austrian Late Romanticism, a more subdued and meditative work than any of its predecessors and a moving tribute to the daughter he lost.

Harvey: Sprechgesang, Furrer: Recitativo, Aperghis: Babil, Chin: Cantatrix Sopranica
Ensemble musikFabrik









Amusingly, given the title, only two of the works feature vocal performers at all, and only the Chin really features any sprechgesang as one imagines it with Pierrot lunaire, and there it is mixed with all kinds of other singing, including vocal warmups and Chinese opera, from two sopranos and a countertenor. The Jonathan Harvey piece, for oboe/English horn and ensemble, is the one that strikes me as best on a cursory listen, but the Chin is the most humorous.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Berg, Lyric Suite, Lulu Suite*

Alban Berg's music doesn't generally speak to me, but there's something about this recording which is keeping me interested.


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

F. J. Haydn - Symphony No. 103 in E-Flat Major, 'Drumroll'; Symphony No. 104 in D Major, 'London' (Sir Georg Solti; London Philharmonic Orchestra).









Solti has become my favourite Haydn conductor for the London Symphnonies. Imo, his interpretations have all of the following ingredients: grace, elegance, warmth and power.


----------



## millionrainbows

Very enjoyable.


----------



## bejart

Mozart: Piano Concerto No.18 in B Flat, KV 456

Murray Perahia on piano with the English Chamber Orchestra


----------



## D Smith

Mahler Symphony No. 3, Levine/CSO. I like this version nearly as much as my go to - Bernstein/NYP, but Bernstein still holds the edge. This is very very well recorded to my ears and a lively reading with a top notch orchestra. Recommended.


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

In response to the recent thread on Mahler's 6th I thought I'd see what options were available on Spotify. As I quite admire Rattle's early recording of the 2nd with the City of Birmingham Symphony Orchestra I thought I'd give his 6th a listen.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Dvorak, Symphony No. 2*

I used to have just the Naxos symphonies and gave them up for the Kertesz cycle. But relistening to these, so far, they're pretty good. I think I need to rehear Kertesz and see where the differences are.


----------



## Guest

This disc arrived today. I just had time to listen to "P&M"--sounds great. Very intense playing and excellent sound, perhaps the most detailed and vivid sound the piece has received. I'll listen to the Violin Concerto tomorrow.


----------



## Manxfeeder

Kontrapunctus said:


> This disc arrived today. I just had time to listen to "P&M"--sounds great. Very intense playing and excellent sound, perhaps the most detailed and vivid sound the piece has received. I'll listen to the Violin Concerto tomorrow.


Leave it to Amazon to make their sound clip mostly a whole note on a clarinet.


----------



## Blancrocher

Shostakovich: String Quartets 8-13 (Fitzwilliam)


----------



## tortkis

Whispers of Titans - Goeyvaerts String Trio (Challenge Classics)








Henryk Górecki: Genesis I: Elementi per tre archi Op. 19, No. 1 (1962)
Nikolai Korndorf: In Honour of Alfred Schnittke (AGSCH), String Trio for Violin, Viola and Violoncello (1986)


----------



## Balthazar

Pugg said:


> ​*Ravel*: Complete works for solo piano disc 1
> 
> _Bertrand Chamayou_ (piano)


How do you like this, Pugg?

Chamayou's recording of Liszt's _Années de pèlerinage_ is a favorite of mine.


----------



## Balthazar

*Mahler ~ Symphony No. 3*

Leonard Bernstein leads the New York Philharmonic. Christa Ludwig sings.

Particularly joyous on an unseasonally warm March day as the last of the snow melted away.


----------



## DiesIraeCX

*Béla Bartók*: _String Quartet No. 2 in A Minor, SZ 67_ (Emerson Quartet)
*Arnold Schönberg*: _String Quartet No. 4_ (LaSalle Quartet)

These string quartets say something new with every listen.


----------



## Manxfeeder

Balthazar said:


> *Mahler ~ Symphony No. 3*
> 
> Leonard Bernstein leads the New York Philharmonic. Christa Ludwig sings.


Oh, rats, he did TWO of them? I have the earlier recording with Jennie Tourel. Does anyone remember which version of Bernstein's Mahler's 3rd everyone was just gushing over around here?


----------



## KenOC

Hans Rott, Symphony in E major. A very impressive work, before that dynamite trouble.


----------



## deprofundis

Since i suffer chronic insomnia, even if i take prescription pill ,sleep pill and valium, normaly im supposed to take one but tonight i took 2 valium and christ it did ain't work i wrestle my way on the bed somewhat body tired but not the head, insomnia is genetic my mother has it since a long time.Than what can i do,ask my doc for stronger pills he wont, since he think i want too get high or something how stupid valium you can take 4 a day1 mgr for excessive chronic insomnia, im not seeking a buzz i want to sleep like a baby my sleep lapse last like 4-5 hours a night not 6 0r 8h, some people are licky enought to sleep 10 full hour , i can't, but on whit the music now! im lisening to something real mellow and melancholic* John Dowland *complete lute on naxos by nigel north quite interresting lute music, im at cd one i hope to fall asleep at cd 2 or 3, if im still up after 4 i will be mad.
You know how frustrating it is to struggle for a good sleep, im unable to do this, i feel like a tired old man and im 38 yrs, no sleep no energy... and energie drinks or poison...


----------



## Mahlerian

Manxfeeder said:


> Oh, rats, he did TWO of them? I have the earlier recording with Jennie Tourel. Does anyone remember which version of Bernstein's Mahler's 3rd everyone was just gushing over around here?


I think it was the earlier Sony one, though there was some disagreement.


----------



## Groton

This is in my blood right now. I am really not looking for a transfusion anytime soon:


----------



## Becca

Marschallin Blair said:


> Well, I must hear it then.
> 
> Incidentally, Klemperer's Bruckner's _Sixth _is the same way you characterize his _Dutchman_.
> 
> I really like the brassy 'power,' but the tempo is too 'G'-'D' 'slow.'


It is actually quite perfect, it is you who are too 'G'-'D' fast


----------



## Pugg

*Tchaikovsky*: Symphony No. 5 in E minor, Op. 64
Tchaikovsky: The Voyevoda, Op. 78 (Symphonic Ballad)

Claudio Abbado


----------



## kanishknishar

*#8 - Jansons/RCO - Bruckner's Symphony No. 4*



Marschallin Blair said:


> *Curiously enough, Boulez, of all people, completely 'nails' the erotic drama in both these sections*.


I don't see why Boulez can't, uncle.

Continuing my Jansons listening spree:







​Bruckner's Fourth Symphony

His recording of Third was excellent.


----------



## Pugg

bejart said:


> Mozart: Piano Concerto No.18 in B Flat, KV 456
> 
> Murray Perahia on piano with the English Chamber Orchestra


Essential, should be in_ everybody's_ collection :tiphat:


----------



## Pugg

Balthazar said:


> How do you like this, Pugg?
> 
> Chamayou's recording of Liszt's _Années de pèlerinage_ is a favorite of mine.


I thinks he's one of the most beautiful piano player on this moment, but I am sticking with Bolet on the Années


----------



## Pugg

Balthazar said:


> *Mahler ~ Symphony No. 3*
> 
> Leonard Bernstein leads the New York Philharmonic. Christa Ludwig sings.
> 
> Particularly joyous on an unseasonally warm March day as the last of the snow melted away and I voted in the primary.


The man ( Bernstein)is a Genius, how can one record things twice and still gets the score so right :tiphat:


----------



## Pugg

Manxfeeder said:


> Oh, rats, he did TWO of them? I have the earlier recording with Jennie Tourel. Does anyone remember which version of Bernstein's Mahler's 3rd everyone was just gushing over around here?


Over that: the jury is still not out on that one yet, will always be controversial.
I like them both and wouldn't want to be without either :tiphat:


----------



## Pugg

​
_Schumann: Works for piano and orchestra_
*Schumann:*Piano Concerto in A minor, Op. 54
Introduction & Allegro appassionato in G major, Op. 92
Introduction and Allegro Op. 134
Kinderszenen, Op. 15: Traümerei

*Jan Lisiecki *(piano)

Orchestra dell'Accademia Nazionale di Santa Cecilia, Antonio Pappano


----------



## Guest

Pugg said:


> I thinks he's one of the most beautiful piano player on this moment, but I am sticking with Bolet on the Années


What about Lazar Berman?


----------



## Pugg

Kontrapunctus said:


> What about Lazar Berman?


Still staying with Bolet, sorry, Berman can be a bit rough ( for my ears that is)


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mozart & Gluck Arias*

O del mio dolce ardor (from Paride ed Elena)
Non, je n'espere plus... O toi qui prolongeas mes jours (from Iphigénie en Tauride)
O malheureuse Iphigenie! (from Iphigénie en Tauride)
Non, cet affreux devoir... Je t'implore et je tremble (from Iphigénie en Tauride)
Qu'entends-je? Qu'a-t-il dit?... Amour, viens rendre a mon ame (from Orphée et Eurydice, after Bertini)
J'ai perdu mon Eurydice (from Orphée et Eurydice)

Mozart:

Non so più cosa son, cosa faccio (from Le nozze di Figaro)
Parto, parto, ma tu ben mio (from La Clemenza di Tito)
Voi che sapete (from Le nozze di Figaro)

Deh, per questo istante solo (from La Clemenza di Tito)
Non ho colpa (from Idomeneo)
Dunque Sperar Poss'io...Il Tenero Momento (from Lucio Silla)

*Susan Graham (mezzo)*_Such a fine and gracious voice _
Orchestra of the Ag e of Enlightenment, Harry Bicket


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Herrenvolk said:


> *I don't see why Boulez can't, uncle.*


"Uncle?"

Am I proving to be 'defy-aunt' or something?


----------



## Marschallin Blair

*


Becca said:



It is actually quite perfect, it is you who are too 'G'-'D' fast 

Click to expand...

*. . . or that Klemperer's baton technique is a near-breath experience.

:angel:

I know Becca: 'I'm bad.'

Ha. Ha. Ha. Ha.

- Just slap me.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

There's one little section from Margaret Price's "_Horst du sie noch_" of Act II that gives me that 'transverse moment' where my head is knocked sideways because its so beautiful.

Its a very subtle, delicate passage, where the orchestra just kind of lightly swells and sighs as Isolde is singing the words:

_Frau Minne kenntest du nicht?
Nicht ihres Zaubers Macht?
Des kuhnsten Mutes 
Konigin?
Des Weltenwerdens
Wallterin?
Leben und Tod_

Know you not the goddess of love?
and the power of her magic?
She who rules 
over the proudest spirit
and governs the world's unfolding
Life and Death

I love how pristinely Margaret Price sings the boldfaced words; and how Kleiber perfectly accompanies her.

What an unbelievably pure column of sound that comes out of Price's mouth.

Her finessings and attentive inflective detail to the words are admittedly not those of Linda Ester Gray or of live-thirties-MET Flagstad- but its sublimely beautiful all the same.

The track is cut two on CD 2 and starts at around 09:14.

The Kleiber _Tristan_ isn't among my favorite _Tristans_ by a miracle mile- but this passage is delicious.


----------



## Pugg

​*Rossini - Colbran, the Muse*

Rossini:Opera arias

Armida: D'amor al dolce impero
Fra il padre, e fra l'amante (from La donna del lago)
Tanti affetti in tal momento (from La donna del lago)
Fra il padre, e fra l'amante (from La donna del lago)
Maometto II : (3b) Preghiera: "Giusto Cielo, in tal periglio" (Anna)
Quant'è grato all'alma mia (from Elisabetta, Regina d'Inghilterra)
Serenai vaghirai...Bel raggio lusinghier (from Semiramide)
Ah! Dagli affanni oppressa (from Otello)
Nessun maggior dolore (from Otello)
O come infino al core (from Otello)
Assisa a' piè d'un salice (from Otello)
Deh calma, o ciel, nel sonno (from Otello)
Se al mio crudel tormento (from Otello)
Dove son io! (from Otello)
È ver....gode quest'anima (from Otello)

Lawrence Brownlee (tenor)

*Joyce DiDonato *(mezzo)

Orchestra dell' Accademia Nazionale di Santa Cecilia, Roma, Edoardo Muller


----------



## kanishknishar

*#9 - Jansons/RCO - Poulenc's Organ Concerto*



Marschallin Blair said:


> *
> 
> "Uncle?"
> 
> Am I proving to be 'defy-aunt' or something?*


*

Um-hm. OK. Let's go with that.

_______________________________________________________________________

Listening to Jansons conduct his Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra performing Poulenc's Organ Concerto. Wonderful piece. I think the first Organ Concerto I really liked. Those baroque pieces sure can be completely overwhelming in their complexities.*


----------



## Pugg

*Rossini: Le Siège de Corinthe*

_Beverly Sills/ Shirley Verrret/Justino Días/Harry Theyard._
Meastro Thomas Schippers conducting.

One off Miss Sills very best recordings, together with Miss Verrtet they are honey for the ears.:tiphat:


----------



## Tsaraslondon

New music to me, but liking these Honegger symphonies very much, particularly number 3. According to the notes, both symphonies were still part of the symphonic repertoire when these superb performances were recorded (1969), but, for some reason, seem to have fallen out of fashion. So much the worse for fashion.

The coupling is a crisply incisive performance of Stravinsky's _Concerto in D for String Orchestra_, another recording from 1969 in wonderfully clear, open sound.


----------



## ShropshireMoose

Mozart: Piano Concerto in C Minor, K.491 Gina Bachauer/London Orchestra/Alec Sherman

Another recent acquisition, and one I'm delighted to have. I've just spent the most enjoyable half hour with this that I can imagine. Conductor and soloist totally at one with each other, as you'd hope seeing as they were married!! I've always loved Bachauer's playing since I had her LP of the Grieg Concerto (with RPO/Weldon) as a Christmas present in 1977, it was my first recording of the Grieg and remains a favourite. This Mozart is beautifully played and there's a real dance like sparkle to the last movement. This will be on the turntable again this evening, without question.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

ShropshireMoose said:


> View attachment 82329
> 
> 
> Mozart: Piano Concerto in C Minor, K.491 Gina Bachauer/London Orchestra/Alec Sherman
> 
> Another recent acquisition, and one I'm delighted to have. I've just spent the most enjoyable half hour with this that I can imagine. Conductor and soloist totally at one with each other, as you'd hope seeing as they were married!! I've always loved Bachauer's playing since I had her LP of the Grieg Concerto (with RPO/Weldon) as a Christmas present in 1977, it was my first recording of the Grieg and remains a favourite. This Mozart is beautifully played and there's a real dance like sparkle to the last movement. This will be on the turntable again this evening, without question.


I had no idea Bachauer was Greek, but, on my Greek mother's prodding, I looked her up, and so she was.


----------



## kanishknishar

*#10 - Jansons/RCO - Bruckner's Symphony No. 6*







​
The Number Fourth wasn't a definitive recording but very good nonetheless!

*Onward to the Sixth!*​


----------



## Pugg

​
*Jorge Bolet*:

Donizetti-Liszt: Reminiscence of "Lucia di Lammermoor"
Schubert.-Liszt: Die Forelle (The Trout)
Verdi-Liszt: Concert Paraphrase on "Rigoletto"
Schubert.-Liszt: Serenade (Hark! Hark! The Lark)
Wagner-Liszt: Spinning Chorus from "The Flying Dutchman"
Chopin-Liszt: Meine Freuden, Op. 74, No. 12
Chopin-Liszt: Mädchen's Wunsch, Op. 74, No. 1
Schumann-Liszt: Widmung, Op. 25, No. 1
Schumann-Liszt: Frühlingsnacht, Op. 39, No. 12


----------



## kanishknishar

*#11 - Kremer, LSO/Rozhdestvensky - Sibelius' Violin Concerto*







​Jansons' Sixth wasn't the best or definitive much like the Fourth but much like the Fourth it was still great!

Moving on to Rozhdestvensky conducting Sibelius' Violin Concerto. Soloist: Gidon Kremer. Very good coupling.


----------



## AClockworkOrange

Presently listening to Mozart's Requiem, performed by Christine Schäfer (Soprano), Bernarda Fink (Alto), Kurt Streit (Tenor), Gerald Finley (Bass), the Arnold Schoenberg Choir, Nikolaus Harnoncourt & the Concentus Musicus Wien. Xaver Süssmayr/Franz Beyer edition.

I would say this is in joint position as a favourite recording alongside that from the Dunedin Consort.


----------



## Jeff W

*In which there is Rachmaninoff*

Good morning TC! Spring seems to be finally upon us as Albany is no longer a frozen wasteland! Got some Rachmaninoff today.









Symphonies No. 1 & 2 along with 'The Isle of the Dead' and the 'Symphonic Dances'. Vladimir Ashkenazy conducting the Concertgebouw Orchestra.









More Ashkenazy, this time as the keyboard of the piano playing the Piano Concertos No. 1 through 4 and the Rhapsody on a Theme of Paganini. Andre Previn conducting the London Symphony Orchestra. Can I make a confession? I don't really like the Third Piano Concerto all that much...


----------



## MrTortoise

Ludwig van Beethoven

Diabelli Variations

Daniel Barenboim, piano


----------



## Pugg

​
*Cornelius Dopper*:1870-1939

Second Symphony/ Päân I & II

Residentie Orchestra The Hague, *Matthias Bamert*

Premiere recordings


----------



## elgar's ghost

Continuing with Verdi today.

_Rigoletto_ (1850-51):


----------



## bejart

Giuseppe Tartini (1697-1770): Violin Concerto in A Minor, D.113

Claudio Scimone leading I Solisti Veneti -- Uto Ughi, violin


----------



## Pugg

*Howells: Stabat Mater /Sine Nomine, Op. 37/Te Deum
*
Benjamin Hulett (tenor)Alison Hill (soprano)

The Bach Choir & Bournemouth Symphony Orchestra, _David Hill_


----------



## Reichstag aus LICHT

Marschallin Blair said:


> The Kleiber _Tristan_ isn't among my favorite _Tristans_ by a miracle mile- but this passage is delicious.


I clicked "Like" before I read that bit  I still like your post, however, even if Kleiber's _Tristan_ is definitely among my favourites. Together with Furtwängler, Böhm '66 and Goodall.


----------



## kanishknishar

*#12 - Jansen, Jansons/RCO - Webern's Im Sommerwind and Sibelius' Violin Concerto*



Reichstag aus LICHT said:


> I clicked "Like" before I read that bit  I still like your post, however, even if Kleiber's _Tristan_ is definitely among my favourites. Together with Furtwängler, Böhm '66 and Goodall.


LOL. I read that as "Kleiber Train...."

_______________________________________________________

Intriguing piece that Violin Concerto. Can't quite get it yet. Maybe try #2 will work.

I heard Webern's a real modernist but Im Sommerwind is as romantic as one gets!

Another live performance from Jansons featuring Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra and the soloist for Sibelius is Janine Jansens. These are fantastic performances. A wonder why they aren't officially issued.


----------



## Fugue Meister

Hindemith's piano sonatas played by good ole Glenn Gould... Hindemith is brilliant and underrated, need to upgrade him to once a week listening...


----------



## Vasks

*Ariosti - Overture to "Vespasiano" (Ng/Signum)
Croce - Selections from "Triaca Musicale" (I Fagiolini/Chandos)
Bertali - Sonata for Violin, Cornetto, Trombone, Bassoon & Continuo (Wilson/cpo)
Vivaldi - Concerto #1 from "L'estro armonico, Op. 3" (I Musici/Philips)*


----------



## Pugg

​
*Bellini & Donizetti*; aria's

_Montserrat Caballé_
1. Norma: Casta diva
2. Il pirata: Col sorriso d'innocenza
3. Roberto Devereux: Vivi, ingrato
4. Lucrezia Borgia: Com e bello!
5. Maria di Rohan: Havvi un dio
6. Norma: Mira, o Norma
7. Anna Bolena: Al dolce guidami


----------



## Orfeo

*High, Fever-Pitched Romanticism*

*Alexander Glazunov*
Symphony no. VI in C minor, op. 58 (1896).
Triumphal March, op. 40.***
-The London Symphony/The Royal Philharmonic(***)/Yondani Butt.

*Sergei Rachmaninoff*
Symphony no. I in D minor, op. 13 (1895-1896).
-The Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra/Vladimir Ashkenazy.

*Erno Dohnanyi*
Symphony no. I in D minor, op. 9 (1900).
-The London Philharmonic/Leon Botstein.

*Franz Liszt*
Symphony "Dante" (1855-1856).
-The Berlin Philharmonic & Damenchor of Radio Berlin/Daniel Barenboim.

*Hugo Alfven*
Symphony no. II in D major (1897-1898).
-The Swedish Radio Symphony/Yevgeny Svetlanov.

*Richard Wetz*
Symphony no. III in B-flat major, op. 48 (1920-1922).
-The State Philharmonic of Rheinland-Pfalz/Werner Andreas Albert.

*Sir Charles Hubert H Parry*
Symphony no. V in B minor "Symphonic Fantasia 1912" (1912).
-The London Philharmonic/Matthias Bamert.


----------



## kanishknishar

*#13 - Kožená, Rattle/BPO - Mahler's Rückert-Lieder*







​
OK. Going to listen to Lied after a long time. Not sure if I like them. Probably not. But I might eventually.


----------



## Blancrocher

Handel: Water Music (Pinnock)


----------



## Pugg

​*Verdi; Don Carlo*.
*Freni/ Carreras/ Baltsa*/ et al.
_Herbert von Karajan_ conducting this live Recording,_ Vienna State Opera_ May 6, 1979


----------



## kanishknishar

*#14 - Saulesc/?? - Stenhammar's Violin Sonata*






And now time to switch to Romantic music.​


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Reichstag aus LICHT said:


> I clicked "Like" before I read that bit  I still like your post, however, even if Kleiber's _Tristan_ is definitely among my favourites. Together with Furtwängler, Böhm '66 and Goodall.












But of course! _;D_

I have them all.

Have you heard Flagstad's January 2, 1937 MET Isolde though?

One of the fiercest princesses I ever did meet.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Herrenvolk said:


> View attachment 82331
> ​Jansons' Sixth wasn't the best or definitive much like the Fourth but much like the Fourth it was still great!
> 
> *Moving on to Rozhdestvensky conducting Sibelius' Violin Concerto. Soloist: Gidon Kremer. Very good coupling.*


I'd like to hear Rozhdestvensky's stab at the _Violin Concerto_.

The way he does the to last three minutes of so of the_ Wood Nymph _ with the Moscow Radio Symphony Orchestra is like epic Wagner.


----------



## Cosmos

Starting the day off with two Beethoven piano trios,

Op. 11, in Bb, "Gassenhaur" 
Op. 70 no. 1, in D, "Ghost"


----------



## shadowdancer

In my opinion, the best interpretation of this masterpiece
NyPhil 1958
Mendelssohn => Symphony No. 4 in A major, Op. 90 "Italian"


----------



## Marschallin Blair

'Beautiful'










. . . and 'Fierce'

- Good combo pack of emotions to resonate to.

_;D_


----------



## kanishknishar

*#15 - Kondrashin/BRSO - Rimsky-Korsakov's Russian Easter Festival and Franck Symphony*



Marschallin Blair said:


> *
> 
> I can't receive 'or' send PM's until my box is pared down.
> 
> 
> 
> When I have the time (as so 'many' people already know), I 'll do it.
> 
> I just don't want to delete things without saving the really good things first.
> 
> I have a lot of cultural gold bullion in those exchanges.
> 
> Some of the PM exchanges go on for pages.
> 
> ;D*


*

Some memories last for a lifetime, Mr. Blair. I understand the reluctance. 


______________________________________________________________________________________________







​
Before hearing Jansons' recording of Franck's Symphony with RCO comes Kondrashin's recording with BRSO.*


----------



## Marschallin Blair

*


Herrenvolk said:



​
Some memories last for a lifetime, Mr. Blair. I understand the reluctance.

Click to expand...

*A simple 'Marsch' or 'Empress' will do. Ha. Ha. Ha. Ha.

- No reluctance on my part though, Herrenvolk. I genuinely want to talk.


----------



## kanishknishar

Marschallin Blair said:


> *
> 
> A simple 'Marsch' or 'Empress' will do. Ha. Ha. Ha. Ha.
> 
> - No reluctance on my part though, Herrenvolk. I genuinely want to talk.*


*

Reluctance to delete messages of course, Her Majesty. I assume these exchanges must have been enlightening, created bonds, emotional, intellectual, witty and of course memorable.*


----------



## Marschallin Blair

*


Herrenvolk said:



Reluctance to delete messages of course, Her Majesty. I assume these exchanges must have been enlightening, created bonds, emotional, intellectual, witty and of course memorable.

Click to expand...

*I'm positively scarlet with scandal, Herrenvolk! You should 'see' them. Ha. Ha. Ha. Ha. . .

You're too sweet.

The credit of course goes to all of the witty and informed people at TC that I've been corresponding with over time.

Never have I learned so much about opera singers, so quickly, from so few people, who are so completely gracious and wonderful.


----------



## kanishknishar

Marschallin Blair said:


> *
> 
> I'm positively scarlet with scandal, Herrenvolk! You should 'see' them. Ha. Ha. Ha. Ha. . .
> 
> You're too sweet.
> 
> The credit of course goes to all of the witty and informed people at TC that I've been corresponding with over time.
> 
> Never have I learned so much about opera singers, so quickly, from so few people, who are so completely gracious and wonderful.*


*

I guess my sweetness transmits through written text too. How kind of you. Thank you.

That's the thing about community, ain't it? Mutual learning. And especially for the wise folks here. All that knowledge built through the decades. You get a condensed version of all that - which took them months, year to know. You're quite lucky and as am I to live in the digital age, Your Empress.*


----------



## EarthBoundRules

First time listening to this recording of Tristan. Holy cow, it's amazing!


----------



## elgar's ghost

Verdi's final opera tonight.

_Falstaff_ (1889-92 - rev. 1893-94):


----------



## Tsaraslondon

This disc is called *Prometheus. The Myth in Music*, and it goes on a long journey from Beethoven, to Liszt, to Scriabin, to Nono.

Though the concept may well have worked well in concert (this is a live recording), I'm not sure how often one would want to listen to the whole disc at home, though all the performances are excellent. The highlight for me is Scriabin's *Promethee - Le poeme du feu*, a stellar performance with Martha Argerich in thrilling form at the piano. Liszt's _Prometheus_ is also an exciting performance, but, though the Beethoven is well played, it does seem the odd one out in this programme.

I didn't know the Nono, excerpts from *Prometeo*, but I'll definitely be coming back to it, a quiet piece of reflective beauty after the drama of Liszt and Scriabin.


----------



## Badinerie

Slumming it with the Stereo CD copy of the Leiinsdorf/Milanov/Bjoerling/Warren Tosca.
It great performance. The only complaint is one I have with many early Stereo recordings. Extreme stereo placement! Listening through the headphones as I am now almost makes me feel like there's nothing in the middle, between my ears....Oh Wait! 
The Remastering isnt too severe though. they havnt totally strangulated the high end as some do.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

GregMitchell said:


> This disc is called *Prometheus. The Myth in Music*, and it goes on a long journey from Beethoven, to Liszt, to Scriabin, to Nono.
> 
> Though the concept may well have worked well in concert (this is a live recording), I'm not sure how often one would want to listen to the whole disc at home, though all the performances are excellent. *The highlight for me is Scriabin's Promethee - Le poeme du feu, a stellar performance with Martha Argerich in thrilling form at the piano.* Liszt's _Prometheus_ is also an exciting performance, but, though the Beethoven is well played, it does seem the odd one out in this programme.
> 
> I didn't know the Nono, excerpts from *Prometeo*, but I'll definitely be coming back to it, a quiet piece of reflective beauty after the drama of Liszt and Scriabin.












_In spades._

Argerich's performance of Scriabin's _Promethee, le poeme du feu_ is the most impassioned performance I've heard of the piece.

I like Abbado's reading with the BPO, though it sounds a bit rushed at times.

And for exotic and otherworldly 'atmosphere' I really love the digital recording of Svetlanov's, the climaxes of which are tremendous.


----------



## jim prideaux

Schubert-9th Symphony performed by Davis and the Staatskapelle Dresden


----------



## Cosmos

Looking through my collection, I spotted a cd that I've completely forgotten about and have never listened to before.

Dvorak: Serenade in E major for strings, and Serenade in d minor for winds


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Dvorak, Symphonies Nos. 4 and 8*

These are well-played, but they need more bite.


----------



## mmsbls

John Adams: Absolute Jest (for String Quartet and Orchestra) , Grand Pianola Music


----------



## atsizat

Ennio Morricone's Unused theme, which is very depressing. The sadness in this music is killing me.


----------



## Mahlerian

Mahler: Das Lied von der Erde
Agnes Baltsa, Klaus König, London Philharmonic Orchestra, cond. Tennstedt


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Mahler, Symphony No. 3*

(At least as much of it as I can fit in before running out of time.)


----------



## Balthazar

*Berg and Beethoven ~ Violin Concertos*

Isabelle Faust solos while Claudio Abbado leads the Orchestra Mozart.


----------



## millionrainbows

Dutilleux/Paul Sacher. Very nice, this is my first.


----------



## Taggart

Brandenburg 1 - 5 disc 35 of










a combination of










and










Gorgeous music beautifully played.


----------



## pmsummer

STEEL CHORDS, i-5
_Works for Pedal Steel Guitar, Harp and Strings_
*Sasha Matson*
Doug Livingston - steel guitar
Bruce Morgenthaler - double bass
Cynthia Moussas - violin
Maria Newman - violin
Amy Shulman - harp
Raymond Tischer - viola
Sasha Matson - conductor

_Audioquest_


----------



## Itullian




----------



## pmsummer

WINTER WAS HARD
*Aulis Sallinen, Terry Riley, Arvo Pärt, Anton Webern, John Zorn, John Lurie, Astor Piazzolla, Alfred Schnittke, Samuel Barber*
Kronos Quartet

_Nonesuch _


----------



## Badinerie

Listened to some more of Malcolm Arnold film music earlier. Vol 1.










Right now though Im listening to an old Pavarotti compilation before I go to bed Sometimes I forget how good this guy was!


----------



## Manxfeeder

pmsummer said:


> WINTER WAS HARD
> *Aulis Sallinen, Terry Riley, Arvo Pärt, Anton Webern, John Zorn, John Lurie, Astor Piazzolla, Alfred Schnittke, Samuel Barber*
> Kronos Quartet
> 
> _Nonesuch _


I really like their version of Webern's Bagatelles. They play with such fluidity. But it's a nasty trick that they put Forbidden Fruit right after that. I'm basking in the silence, then John Zorn comes busting in blotto voce.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Dvorak, Symphony No. 5*

So far, this sounds good, very energetic.


----------



## ShropshireMoose

Mendelssohn: Fingal's Cave Overture, Op.26/Symphony No.3 in A Minor "Scottish", Op.56 London Symphony Orchestra/Antal Dorati

Mendelssohn: Symphony No.4 in A "Italian", Op.90 Minneapolis Symphony Orchestra/Stanislaw Skrowaczewski

A great disc of Mendelssohn works, superbly played, I think Dorati's performance of the Scottish Symphony may well be the finest I've ever heard. There's a forward momentum to it that carries you along with superb conviction. The Italian is not far behind it either, this 3rd Volume of Mercury recordings is a positive box of delights.


----------



## D Smith

Vaughan Williams Symphony No. 5. Boult/LPO. I noticed the old Saturday Symphony thread on this had been revived so put this on. Boult conducts it superbly as one might expect. I'm also quite partial to Haitink's version. One of my favourite VW pieces. Recommended.


----------



## Blancrocher

Scriabin: Le poème de l'extase & Symphony No.3 (Barenboim)


----------



## MrTortoise

Blancrocher said:


> View attachment 82352
> 
> 
> Scriabin: Le poème de l'extase & Symphony No.3 (Barenboim)


I'll join in but with Ashkenazy and the Berlin Radio Symphony Orchestra. And they throw in the Reverie for Orchestra, Op. 24.


----------



## bejart

Jan Vanhal (1739-1813): Sinfonia in D Major, Bryan D19

Riyoko Matsui leading the Haydn Sinforietta Tokyo


----------



## Blancrocher

Szymanowski: Stabat Mater, Veni Creator, Litany to the Virgin Mary, etc. (Stryja)


----------



## opus55

Nielsen: String Quartets
_Danish String Quartet_


----------



## Easy Goer

Adolphus Hailstork - Symphonies Nos. 2 & 3. David Lockington and The Grand Rapids Symphony


----------



## MrTortoise

pmsummer said:


> STEEL CHORDS, i-5
> _Works for Pedal Steel Guitar, Harp and Strings_
> *Sasha Matson*
> Doug Livingston - steel guitar
> Bruce Morgenthaler - double bass
> Cynthia Moussas - violin
> Maria Newman - violin
> Amy Shulman - harp
> Raymond Tischer - viola
> Sasha Matson - conductor
> 
> _Audioquest_


Nice record, gave it a listen through Spotify. I love the pedal steel guitar, and even more intrigued to hear it outside a country music context. Fans of John Adams may like this record.


----------



## bejart

Joseph Woelfl (1773-1812): Piano Sonata in G Major, Op.28, No.1

Laure Colladant, piano


----------



## Pugg

Tchaikovksy: Concerto in D Major for Violin and Orchestra, Op. 35
Shostakovitch: Concerto No. 1 in A minor for Violin and Orchestra, Op. 99 
Midori playing


----------



## Pugg

shadowdancer said:


> In my opinion, the best interpretation of this masterpiece
> NyPhil 1958
> Mendelssohn => Symphony No. 4 in A major, Op. 90 "Italian"


I love those boxes, so full off rich recording history :tiphat:


----------



## Pugg

elgars ghost said:


> Verdi's final opera tonight.
> 
> _Falstaff_ (1889-92 - rev. 1893-94):


My all time favourite also :tiphat:


----------



## Pugg

Cosmos said:


> Looking through my collection, I spotted a cd that I've completely forgotten about and have never listened to before.
> 
> Dvorak: Serenade in E major for strings, and Serenade in d minor for winds


Don't you love that recording?


----------



## Pugg

Balthazar said:


> *Berg and Beethoven ~ Violin Concertos*
> 
> Isabelle Faust solos while Claudio Abbado leads the Orchestra Mozart.


The man : Abbado that is, recorded almost on every label, nice cover though:tiphat:


----------



## deprofundis

Let's be sereous for a moment , im lisening to *Penderecki* lastest offering fonogrammi and horn concerto, well im saying this but i dont know hardly but i onlly recently seen it, conductor is antoni wit as usual for Penderecki. This is darrkness i can dwell in it, sombre but not too mutch, kinda loungy work if you ask me,it featured all sort of instrumentation from electric guitar to double bass ,harpiscord and horns of course if you bought this it's because of this work, i love horns... i trully do


----------



## Pugg

​*Mozart; piano concerto 27 
Géze Anda*


----------



## tortkis

Ars Magis Subtiliter ~ Secular Music of the Chantilly Codex - Ensemble Project Ars Nova (New Albion Records)









The Chantilly Codex c.1370-1395 - Anonymous, Baude Cordier, Franciscus Andrieu, Goscalch, Grimace, Guillaume de Machaut, Jahan Suzay, Jean Vaillant, Johannes Symonis, Pierre Des Molins, Solage

Ensemble Project Ars Nova: Michael Collver (countertenor, corno muto), Shira Kammen (vielle), Laurie Monahan (mezzosoprano), Crawford Young (lute), Peter Becker (tenor), Randall Cook (vielle)


----------



## Pugg

*Vinyl*

​
*Verdi: Requiem*

*Mirella Freni, Christa Ludwig, Carlo Cossutta & Nicolai Ghiaurov
*
Wiener Singverein & Berliner Philharmoniker, _Herbert von Karajan_

One off the best recordings of Karajan :tiphat:


----------



## Arsakes

been out yesterday and only listened to these on my mobile speakers, and they were quite inspiring:

*Sibelius* Symphonies No.3 and 7
*Dvorak*'s Nocturne


----------



## Pugg

​
*Renée Fleming - Verismo
*
Catalani:Ne mai dunque avro pace…Ohime! from La Wally

Cilea:O mia cuna fiorita: Gloria

Giordano, U:Tutto tramonta from Fedora
with Arturo Chacón-Cruz and Emma Latis
Nel so amore from Siberia

Leoncavallo:Musette svaria sulla bocca viva (from La Bohème)
Mimi Pinson la biondinetta (from La Bohème)
with Paolo Cautoruccio, Marco Calabrese, Saito Kaoru, Annalisa Dessi, Carlos Gomez, Gilles Armani and Choir

Angioletto, il tuo nome? from Zaza
with Emma Latis

Mascagni:Un dì ero piccina (from Iris)
Ah, il suo nome… Flammen perdonami (from Lodoletta)

Puccini:Senza mamma, o bimbo (from Suor Angelica)
Ore dolci e divine (from La Rondine)
with Saito Kaoru, Lucia Mencaroni, Barbara Vignudelli

Si, mi chiamano Mimi (from La Bohème)
Donde lieta usci (from La Bohème)
with Arturo Chacón-Cruz

Sola, perduta, abbandonata (from Manon Lescaut)
Tu che di gel sei cinta (from Turandot)
with Arturo Chacón-Cruz, Marco Calabrese, Barbara Vignudelli and Choir

Bevo al tuo fresco sorriso (from La Rondine)
with Jonas Kaufmann, Barbara Vignudelli, Paolo Cauteruccio and Choir

Zandonai:Ier della Fabbrica from Conchita

_Renée Fleming_

Coro e Orchestra Sinfonica di Milano Giuseppe Verdi, Marco Armiliato


----------



## Badinerie

ShropshireMoose said:


> View attachment 82350
> 
> 
> Mendelssohn: Fingal's Cave Overture, Op.26/Symphony No.3 in A Minor "Scottish", Op.56 London Symphony Orchestra/Antal Dorati
> 
> Mendelssohn: Symphony No.4 in A "Italian", Op.90 Minneapolis Symphony Orchestra/Stanislaw Skrowaczewski
> 
> A great disc of Mendelssohn works, superbly played, I think Dorati's performance of the Scottish Symphony may well be the finest I've ever heard. There's a forward momentum to it that carries you along with superb conviction. The Italian is not far behind it either, this 3rd Volume of Mercury recordings is a positive box of delights.


Being of Scottish Italian origin I love the pairing...the cover is of course is a shocking racial stereotype...I suppose the bagpipes are full of Spaghetti ?


----------



## Pugg

​*Massenet: Thaïs*

_Beverly Sills, Sherrill Milnes, Nicolai Gedda, Ann Murray, Richard van Allan, Norma Burrowes & Patricia Kern_

John Alldis Choir & New Philharmonia Orchestra,_ Lorin Maazel_



> "Maazel's 1976 studio recording boasts Beverly Sills in her prime as the eponymous courtesan, exuding a cool but tangible eroticism and sounding utterly at home with the role's high tessitura. Sherrill Milnes rages splendidly as the fanatical Athanaël without ever descending into bluster, and Nicolai Gedda is luxury casting as his acolyte Nicias." Katherine Cooper, Presto Classical, April 2014


----------



## AClockworkOrange

*Haydn's Keyboard Concertos*







*
CD4 from Naxos' "The Complete Haydn Concertos"*, featuring:

*Keyboard Concerto in F Major Hob.XVIII:3*
*Keyboard Concerto in D Major Hob.XVIII:11*
*Keyboard Concerto in G Major Hob.XVIII:4*
*Keyboard Concerto in G Major Hob.XVIII:9*

All performed by *Sevastian Knauer (Piano), Helmut Müller-Brühl & the Cologne Chamber Orchestra*.

This jewel of a collection of Haydn Concertos from Naxos is incredible. It proves itself a bargain time and again. These performances are excellent - performed with great élan. The recording is equally excellent, a joy to listen to.

I have been listening to a lot of Haydn lately I have to admit that Beethoven may have to roll over just a little as Haydn & Beethoven are now my joint favourite Composers.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Gorgeously exotic music from Florent Schmitt, not just in *La Tragedie de Salome*, but in the almost orgiastic abandon of *Psalm 47*. Superb performances from Jean Martinon in these splendidly refurbished transfers by HDTT (High Definition Tape Transfers).


----------



## Guest

Bartók
String Quartets 1 and 2.

Alban Berg Quartett.


----------



## ShropshireMoose

Beethoven: Octet in E-flat, Op.103
Schubert: Octet in F, D.803 The Melos Ensemble

If Beethoven wrote a sunnier work than this delightful Octet then I've yet to hear it. I felt the urge to hear it upon waking to a sunny morning, the more welcome after the continual downpour that constituted yesterday. The Schubert that follows is every bit as enjoyable, and these marvellous performances by the Melos Ensemble are everything your heart could wish for. This is an excellent box, full of interesting and unusual repertoire as well as the more well known pieces. Highly recommended.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Shostakovich*iano Concerto No. 2 in F major, Op. 102

_Dmitri Shostakovich Jr _(piano)

Maxim Shostakovich

Chamber Symphony No. 5 for Strings in A flat major, Op. 118a (orch.Barshai)

Yuli Turovsky


----------



## schigolch




----------



## elgar's ghost

Verdi again, this time from the 'galley years'. Having literally read the book and seen the film years before hearing the opera I was impressed with how well the tension and horror was maintained throughout - the scene in the witches' cave which opens Act III where Macbeth, now king but well on the way to being mentally shot, is confronted by different apparitions is genuinely spine-tingling.

_Macbeth_ (1846-47):


----------



## Guest

ShropshireMoose said:


> View attachment 82356
> 
> 
> Beethoven: Octet in E-flat, Op.103
> Schubert: Octet in F, D.803 The Melos Ensemble
> 
> If Beethoven wrote a sunnier work than this delightful Octet then I've yet to hear it. I felt the urge to hear it upon waking to a sunny morning, the more welcome after the continual downpour that constituted yesterday. The Schubert that follows is every bit as enjoyable, and these marvellous performances by the Melos Ensemble are everything your heart could wish for. This is an excellent box, full of interesting and unusual repertoire as well as the more well known pieces. Highly recommended.


A very fine box indeed ! :tiphat:


----------



## bejart

Arcangelo Corelli (1653-1713): Concerto Grosso in C Minor, Op.6, No.3

Adrian Shepherd directing Cantilena


----------



## Pugg

Next on:

​Ludwig van Beethoven (1770-1827)

*Symphony no: 9*

Symphonien Nr.1-9 (180g, limited Deluxe-edition)
Gundula Janowitz, Hilde Rössel-Majdan, Waldemar Kmentt, Walter Berry, Berliner Philharmoniker, Herbert von Karajan


----------



## jim prideaux

Dvorak 6th and 7th Symphonies performed by Belohlavek and the Czech Philharmonic (I-pod at work)


----------



## Pugg

​*Rossini: Aria's *
_Lucia Valentini Terrani_


----------



## Pugg

​*Haydn*:Keyboard Concerto No. 11 in D major, HobXVIII:11
Cadenza: Alexandre Tharaud (with quotation of Marche Turque)

*Mozart*iano Concerto No. 9 in E-flat major, K271 "Jeunehomme"
Rondo for Piano & Orchestra in A major, K386
Cadenza: Alexandre Tharaud (with themes of "Jeunehomme")

_Ch'io mi scordi di te?... Non temer, amato bene_, K505

*Joyce DiDonato *(mezzo-soprano)

_Alexandre Tharaud _(piano):tiphat:

Les Violons du Roy, Bernard Labadie


----------



## Vasks

*Raff - Overture to "Italian Suite" (Edlinger/Marco Polo)
Liszt - Venezia e Napoli, Supplement to Volume 2 of "Annees de Pelerinage" (Berman/DG)
Respighi - Il Tramonto (Vasary/Chandos)*


----------



## Badinerie

Having a relax with an all time favourite lp. Ive had a few pressings of this one .I may have to give in and get it on cd.If I can.
(Edited to add)
I cant over-estimate how key this lp in bringing me into the world of classical music. The first work I completely lost myself in. Before this I liked a few nice tunes..with this...I understood! I got it, and I wanted more..


----------



## Pugg

Badinerie said:


> Having a relax with an all time favourite lp. Ive had a few pressings of this one .I may have to give in and get it on cd.If I can.
> (Edited to add)
> I cant over-estimate how key this lp in bringing me into the world of classical music. The first work I completely lost myself in. Before this I liked a few nice tunes..with this...I understood! I got it, and I wanted more..


Look at this number at BookButler 0074644827125:tiphat:


----------



## Orfeo

*Bela Bartok*
Opera "Bluebeard's Castle."
-Walter Berry & Christa Ludwig.
-The London Symphony/Istvan Kertesz.

*Erno Dohnanyi*
Violin Concerti I & II.
-Michael Ludwig, violin.
-The Royal Scottish National Orchestra/JoAnn Falletta.

*Stephen Heller*
24 Preludes, op. 81.
20 Preludes, op. 150.
-Jean Martin, piano.

*Antonin Dvorak*
Symphonic Poems "The Golden Spinning Wheel", "The Water Goblin."
The Hero's Song.
-The Royal Scottish National Orchestra/Neemi Jarvi.

*Josef Suk*
Ripening.***
A Summer's Tale.
Scherzo Fantastique.
-The Royal Liverpool Philharmonic & Choir/Libor Pesek.***
-The Czech Philharmonic/Sir Charles Mackerras.

*Otakar Ostrčil*
Sinfonietta, op. 20.
-The Prague Symphony Orchestra/Jiri Belohlavek.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

*


GregMitchell said:












Gorgeously exotic music from Florent Schmitt, not just in La Tragedie de Salome, but in the almost orgiastic abandon of Psalm 47. Superb performances from Jean Martinon in these splendidly refurbished transfers by HDTT (High Definition Tape Transfers).

Click to expand...

*^ That HDTT transfer of Schmitt's _Psalm 47_ is fantastic in bringing out the vibrant high ends of the original recording session.

The original EMI cd by way of comparison is horribly flat sounding.


----------



## Blancrocher

Beethoven/Liszt: Symphony 6 (Gould); Berlioz: Symphonie Fantastique (Davis)


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Martha's first movement to Haydn's_ Piano Concerto No. 11 _is one of my favorite performances of anything Haydn.

So gloriously sunny and vivacious and infectious.

She has such a powerful instinct to create beauty by way of passion.


----------



## Badinerie

Pugg said:


> Look at this number at BookButler 0074644827125:tiphat:


It wasnt there. thanks anyway .I did find it though I'll have to pay full price for used though. After a second play my current lp doesnt sound so bad Heh! I will probs get the cd soon while I still can.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Telemann: Johannes Passion, TWV 5:30*

Catherine Bott (soprano), Sarah Connolly (mezzo), Reginaldo Pinheiro (tenor -evangelist), Jan Vandercrabben (baritone - Christ), Philip Defrancq (tenor - Peter and Pilate), Geert van Hecke (bass - servant and slave), Klaar Pannier (soprano - maid)

Collegium Instrumentale Brugense, Patrick Peire


----------



## Pugg

Badinerie said:


> It wasnt there. thanks anyway .I did find it though I'll have to pay full price for used though. After a second play my current lp doesnt sound so bad Heh! I will probs get the cd soon while I still can.


Very strange, I saw one at Amazon for less than $ 1.00


----------



## Badinerie

Pugg said:


> Very strange, I saw one at Amazon for less than $ 1.00


You would, till I wanted one !


----------



## Marschallin Blair

_"Sempre libera" _

_FOR-'EV'-A!!!_
_
;DDDDDD_


----------



## DiesIraeCX

*Ludwig van Beethoven*: _String Quartet No. 15, Op. 132_ (Takács Quartet)

Personally, I think Beethoven's late quartets are the most rewarding, ever-giving works that Beethoven wrote. One word that is very often used to describe the late quartets is "esoteric". I always get the sense that Beethoven used these quartets as an outlet to get out those wild and bizarre ideas he had floating about in his head. The end result is the most wonderful mix of contradictions.


----------



## AClockworkOrange

*Robert Schumann: Symphonies 1 & 2 - Herreweghe & the Orch. des Champs-Elysées*









Listening to CD1 of this newly arrived set, I am impressed with Herreweghe's grasp of the music and the performance and sound the Orchestre des Champs-Elysées crafts. Grace, poise and power were needed - always with clarity. Spirited performances indeed.


----------



## Bayreuth

Eine Alpensinfonie. RICHARD STRAUSS
Daniel Harding conducting the Saito Kinen Orchestra (2013)









A very decent (and recent) recording of an absolute masterpiece


----------



## drnlaw

Beethoven Missa Solemnis, Colin Davis, LSO


----------



## shadowdancer

DiesIraeCX said:


> *Ludwig van Beethoven*: _String Quartet No. 15, Op. 132_ (Takács Quartet)
> 
> Personally, I think Beethoven's late quartets are the most rewarding, ever-giving works that Beethoven wrote. One word that is very often used to describe the late quartets is "esoteric". I always get the sense that Beethoven used these quartets as an outlet to get out those wild and bizarre ideas he had floating about in his head. The end result is the most wonderful mix of contradictions.


Nice words! Fully agreed!

Piano Concerto No. 2 in C minor, Op. 18


----------



## Cosmos

I don't know why I've been drawn to the clarinet recently, but that's my theme today.

Mozart, Clarinet Quintet
Mark Fröst and the Vervato Quartet










Poulenc, Clarinet Sonata
Michel Portal [clarinet] and Jean-Phillippe Collard [piano]










Sphor, Clarinet Concert no.1 in c minor
Karl Leister with the Radio Symphony Orchestra Stuttgart conducted by Rafael Frubeck de Burgos

off youtube:


----------



## drnlaw

Poulenc Concerto Champêtre, Prêtre, Monte Carlo Philharmonic Orchestra.


----------



## Badinerie

I hav'nt hear the whole opera before. So I'll start now with disc one.


----------



## mmsbls

Eugin d'Albert: String Quartets No. 1 and 2
Sarastro Quartet

I had heard his piano concertos and enjoyed them, but I hadn't heard much else. The 2 string quartets are simply wonderful.









I'm planning to listen to more of d'Albert (Cello Concerto, Symphony in F, and other orchestral work)


----------



## Balthazar

Watching a replay of *Joseph Moog*'s recital at the Louvre Auditorium from 13 January via medici.tv.

Exciting playing and great videography with lots of closeups of the keyboard (and overhead shots).

*Carl Tausig* ~ Pastorale in E minor after Scarlatti's Sonata K. 9
*Beethoven* ~ Eroica Variations, Op. 35
*Chopin* ~ Piano Sonata No. 3, Op. 58
*Tchaikovsky* ~ Grand Sonata in G, Op. 37, (1. _Moderato e risoluto_)
*Charles Trenet / Alexis Weissenberg* ~ _En avril à Paris_










*Pugg*, I know you have listened to many of Moog's recordings lately -- are there any stand-outs that you would recommend?


----------



## drnlaw

Janáček: Věc Makropulos / Bělohlávek - Mattila - Dvorský SFO 2010


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Badinerie said:


> I hav'nt hear the whole opera before. So I'll start now with disc one.


Divina's "_Suicidio_" on her second _Gioconda_ really is ' ' to die ' ' for.

Her inventiveness with the color, shading, and inflections are unreal. My emotions go all over the 'map' when hearing it. 
_
AWESOME!!!_


----------



## Icy Violin

*Can't stop listening to Verdi's Dies irae from Requiem*

I've been drawn to this piece, Requiem - II. Sequence: Dies irae (Verdi, Giuseppe), for a few days and couldn't stop listening to it!


----------



## elgar's ghost

Orchestral works of Alexander von Zemlinsky tonight.

The two symphonies from the 1890s are very well constructed and assured despite the composer not giving them opus numbers. Comparisons with Brahms are perhaps inevitable as von Zemlinsky was still 'filling out' and was yet to reach the point where his own imprint became more apparent.

Sadly, von Zemlinsky had no further use for the symphony _per se_ once he attempted to establish himself mainly as a composer of opera and other vocal works. A tantalising glimpse is nevertheless offered to us with the Sinfonietta op.23 of 1934, one of his final works before his eventual escape to the USA and subsequent career-ending onset of illness. Lean and austere, it epitomised how far von Zemlinsky had come since the rich Late Romantic offerings of three or four decades previously, even if his stylistic progress over the intervening years was, on the whole, made with cautious steps rather than giant leaps. A fine and very interesting composer.

Symphony no.1 in D-minor (1892-93), Symphony no.2 in B-flat (1897), _Die Seejungfrau_ - Symphonic Poem-Fantasy [after Hans Christian Andersen's _The Little Mermaid_] (1902-03), _Ein Tanzpoem_ - ballet in one act for orchestra [originally after a scenario by Hugo von Hofmannsthal] (1901-04) and Sinfonietta Op.23 (1934):


----------



## George O

Antoine Busnois (c. 1430-1492): Missa "L'homme armé"

(spellcheck wanted to change Busnois to busboys)

Gilles Binchois (c. 1400-1460): Motetten

Pro Cantione Antiqua, London / Bruno Turner

on Archiv (West Germany), from 1978

5 stars


----------



## George O

Icy Violin said:


> I've been drawn to this piece, Requiem - II. Sequence: Dies irae (Verdi, Giuseppe), for a few days and couldn't stop listening to it!


Welcome to Talk Classical, Icy Violin.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

George O said:


> Antoine Busnois (c. 1430-1492): Missa "L'homme armé"
> 
> (spellcheck wanted to change Busnois to busboys)
> 
> Gilles Binchois (c. 1400-1460): Motetten
> 
> Pro Cantione Antiqua, London / Bruno Turner
> 
> on Archiv (West Germany), from 1978
> 
> 5 stars


Love the 'Power Em' icon, George.

It should be on a battle standard for a Roman cohort.

Ha. Ha. Ha. Ha.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Berlioz, Romeo and Juliet.*

I found this at a thrift shop and bought it because I like Gardiner's recordings with his HIP orchestra. But after having gone through it, I'm thinking that there must be something wrong with me: the orchestral parts are wonderful, but the singing and especially the choir parts are pretty boring if you don't know French. I don't know if I want to sit through all that again.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Dvorak, Symphonies Nos. 5 and 7.*

These are pretty well-done by whichever orchestra Naxos has assembled for this CD. I don't think they will knock Kertesz off his pedestal, but they're better than I remember them when I first had the Naxos symphony cycle.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Dorati _Scythian Suite_










'59 Markevitch/Philharmonia _Sacre_


----------



## Mahlerian

Schoenberg: Erwartung
Janis Martin, BBC Symphony Orchestra, cond. Boulez









Takemitsu: Day Signal, Quotation of Dream, How Slow the Wind, Twill by Twilight, Archipelago S., Dream/Window, Night Signal
London Sinfonietta, cond. Knussen









The two composers here are perhaps extremely dissimilar in emotional intensity, but these works, despite the gulf in technique and texture, share a kaleidoscopic, inventive use of orchestral color and a stream-of-consciousness kind of construction connected through an interest in dreams and the nocturnal world.

Erwartung has been often paired with Bartok's Bluebeard's Castle, but it may also be illuminating to compare with Richard Strauss's Elektra. The downside, of course, would be the strain on the lead soprano would likely lead to emotional exhaustion, but I can imagine it would make an effective pairing in the theater.


----------



## jim prideaux

Mendelssohn-1st and 5th (Reformation) Symphonies performed by Masur and the Gewandhausorchester Leipzig......

a composer who for years I had taken little interest in and yet I now find myself really appreciating.....


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Berg, Lulu Suite*

This is lovely music, but I'm not at the point where I know what's going on, and it frustrates me. Alban Berg's music tends to do that to me; it's less about musical enjoyment and more of a research project.


----------



## George O

Florent Schmitt (1870-1958): Trio à cordes, op 105 (1946)

Trio Albert Roussel:
Pierre Llinares, viola
Eric Alberti, violin
Georges Schwartz, cello

on Cybelia (France), from 1982?

5 stars










Schmitt with Ralph Vaughan-Williams


----------



## deprofundis

*John Dunstable:* sweet harmony masses and motets

After lisening to ars subtilior dawn of the renaissance cd i heard this wonderfull work by Dunstable, i was convinced to give it a try on this key player of the era squeeze between ars subtilior and franco flemish school .So what did i think of it? it's executed by tonus perigrinus ensemble, it's enjoyable, but im not mind blown perhaps Dunstable did better than these efforts, like on ars subtilior dawn of renaissance cd on harmonia mundi, all do it's not bad it's not moving has i thought, but time will tell , it's too late to pass on jugement.


----------



## Janspe

I went to a concert today (and yesterday too, actually - I just couldn't hear it just once) in which *András Schiff* played and conducted the *Finnish Radio Symphony Orchestra* in the following programme:

Haydn: Keyboard Concerto in D major, Hob. XVIII/11
Mozart: Symphony in D major, K.504
*intermission*
Haydn: Symphony in D minor, Hob. I/80
Mozart: Piano Concerto in D minor, K.466

The concert was so good, I'm still trying to catch my breath! Schiff really knows how to make an orchestra concentrate to the fullest - they really worked as a whole, it was all very chamber-like. The K.466 was incredibly well played, especially tonight - one of the best performances I've heard. And I don't know whose last movement eingang und cadenza Schiff played (in the first movement it was the traditional Beethoven that everybody plays) but they were really packed with little references to other D minor pieces - Beethoven's D minor sonata, Mozart's Don Giovanni... It was so much fun to listen to!

Schiff was also very, _very_ generous in regard to encores. On the first night he gave us the slow movement from Schubert's late A major sonata, D.959, and today he played _the entire D major sonata, K.576_ of Mozart. The audience, at least the people around me, were getting hilariously uncomfortable by the time he was in mid-second movement...

I'm now treating myself with some more Haydn: Schiff's recording of a couple of sonatas; namely, the ones in C minor, E minor and G major (Hob. XVI/20, 34 and 40). What can I say? _What a great day._


----------



## KenOC

Rachmaninoff's Symphony No. 2, Rozhdestvensky, London SO. A good performance of something I don't listen to often.


----------



## atsizat

The violin that cries.


----------



## atsizat

One more sad violin


----------



## ShropshireMoose

Rimsky-Korsakov: Scheherazade, Symphonic Suite, Op.35 Rafael Druian/Minneapolis Symphony Orchestra/Antal Dorati
Sibelius: Valse Triste
Liszt: Les Preludes
Smetana: The Moldau London Symphony Orchestra/Antal Dorati

A very exciting Scheherazade from Dorati, the Minneapolis trumpets really jump out of the speaker at you in the last movement!! Rafael Druian plays the solo part most winningly. The rest of the disc is equally enjoyable. Another Mercury winner.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Dvorak, Symphonic Variations.*


----------



## MrTortoise

Mily Balakirev

Piano Concerto No. 1 in f-sharp minor, Op. 1
Piano Concerto No. 2 in E-flat, Op. Posthumous

Malcolm Binns, piano
English Northern Philharmonia
David Lloyd-Jones, cond.


----------



## Guest

Op.130/133 today. Magnificent in every respect.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

*


George O said:












Florent Schmitt (1870-1958): Trio à cordes, op 105 (1946)

Trio Albert Roussel:
Pierre Llinares, viola
Eric Alberti, violin
Georges Schwartz, cello

on Cybelia (France), from 1982?

5 stars










Schmitt with Ralph Vaughan-Williams

Click to expand...

*I love that picture of Schmitt and RVW. . . and of course the photogenic capture of the _Trio à cordes_ in your back yard.

I remember friend of mine once told me that they were friends.


----------



## Blancrocher

Szymanowski: Violin Concertos (Zehetmair/Rattle)


----------



## MrTortoise

William Alwyn

Fantasy Waltzes

John Ogdon, piano


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Cotrubas' youthful and affecting Adina makes the Pritchard_ Elisir_ doubly, no 'trebly,' sweet for me.

I just love her in this.

Cute as hell.


----------



## bejart

Franz Ignaz Beck (1734-1809): Symphony in F Major, Op.4, No.3

Michael Schneider directing La Stagione Frankfurt


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Pugg

Schumann: Concerto for Piano and Orchestra in A minor, Op. 54
Schumann: Konzertstück, Op. 92 in G-Dur: Introduction und Allegro appassionato für Klavier und Orchester
Schumann: Konzertstück, Op. 134: Introduction D-Dur/Allegro concertante D-moll für Klavier und Orchester
Murray Perahia


----------



## Pugg

shadowdancer said:


> Nice words! Fully agreed!
> 
> Piano Concerto No. 2 in C minor, Op. 18


And me with this one:tiphat:


----------



## Pugg

Balthazar said:


> Watching a replay of *Joseph Moog*'s recital at the Louvre Auditorium from 13 January via medici.tv.
> 
> Exciting playing and great videography with lots of closeups of the keyboard (and overhead shots).
> 
> *Carl Tausig* ~ Pastorale in E minor after Scarlatti's Sonata K. 9
> *Beethoven* ~ Eroica Variations, Op. 35
> *Chopin* ~ Piano Sonata No. 3, Op. 58
> *Tchaikovsky* ~ Grand Sonata in G, Op. 37, (1. _Moderato e risoluto_)
> *Charles Trenet / Alexis Weissenberg* ~ _En avril à Paris_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Pugg*, I know you have listened to many of Moog's recordings lately -- are there any stand-outs that you would recommend?


This one: 
And also : 

Dig in and let me know :tiphat:


----------



## Pugg

ShropshireMoose said:


> View attachment 82378
> 
> 
> Rimsky-Korsakov: Scheherazade, Symphonic Suite, Op.35 Rafael Druian/Minneapolis Symphony Orchestra/Antal Dorati
> Sibelius: Valse Triste
> Liszt: Les Preludes
> Smetana: The Moldau London Symphony Orchestra/Antal Dorati
> 
> A very exciting Scheherazade from Dorati, the Minneapolis trumpets really jump out of the speaker at you in the last movement!! Rafael Druian plays the solo part most winningly. The rest of the disc is equally enjoyable. Another Mercury winner.


You see, every day a new discovery from your boxes!!


----------



## Pugg

​
*Interview with Beethoven*

Beethoveniano Sonata No. 3 in C major, Op. 2 No. 3
Piano Sonata No. 29 in B-flat major, Op. 106 'Hammerklavier'

Shimkus:EU Variations on a Theme of Beethoven

*Vestard Shimkus* (piano):tiphat:


----------



## Kevin Pearson

Enjoyed listening to these two string Quartets by Wilhelm Stenhammar and also Ernst von Dohnyani's Violin Concerto No. 1 & No. 2.


----------



## Pugg

With spring upon us 

*Schubert: Winterreise D911
*
*Jonas Kaufmann* (tenor), Helmut Deutsch (piano):tiphat:


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Piazzolla, _Tre tanghi_

Pletnev, _Fantasia elvetica_










Manuel Infante, _Danzas andaluzas_


----------



## Il_Penseroso

Widor: Organ Symphony No.5 Op.42 No.1 (Various Recordings)


----------



## Pugg

​
*Beethoven; Egmont*
_Pilar Lorengar/ George Szell_


----------



## jim prideaux

Belohlavek and the Czech Philharmonic performing Dvorak's 5th Symphony.......

I increasingly find the final movement of this work to be quite remarkable, with an inherent momentum it drives from a tempestuous opening towards some sense of reconciliation (with a few 'bumps' along the way) and yet Dvorak himself appears to have been so self critical with regard to the first five symphonies.....

(I-pod at work, start of another working day)


----------



## Pugg

​*Mayr: Requiem in G minor
*
Siri Karoline Thornhill, Katharina Ruckgaber (sopranos), Theresa Holzhauser, Brigitte Thoma (altos), Markus Schäfer, Robert Sellier (tenors), Martin Berner, Ludwig Mittelhammer, Virgil Mischok (basses)

Simon Mayr Chorus and Ensemble, Franz Hauk



> Gramophone Magazine
> 
> February 2016
> 
> "Almost entirely bereft of serious engagement with the drama of Last Things, [the Requiem] reveals Mayr burbling away, as was often his wont, amiably and at length. A more irrepressibly cheerful set of Requiem movements you would be hard-pressed to find…what is genuinely cheering about the set is the affection that Frank Hauk and his mainly Bavarian forces clearly have…the performance has style and panace, and the recording is first-rate."


----------



## ShropshireMoose

Eric Coates: London Bridge March/The Enchanted Garden Ballet/By The Sleepy Lagoon/Cinderella - Phantasy/Second Symphonic Rhapsody/Footlights - Concert Valse Pro Arte Orchestra/Stanford Robinson

Another sunny morning here in Shropshire and this disc of Eric Coates makes a splendid start to the day. Next to Coates himself I would place Stanford Robinson as the finest conductor of his music. This is certainly one of the finest recordings ever made of this masterly composer's work. The programme is very well balanced too. "The Enchanted Garden" has a couple of the most beautiful tunes I've ever heard, at just under twenty minutes it's probably Coates' longest single movement. The Second Symphonic Rhapsody takes the tunes of two of his songs, "Bird Songs at Eventide" and "I Heard You Singing" and weaves them into a most heartfelt orchestral work. Coates was a splendid composer of songs which generally deserve to be much better known. Some years ago I accompanied a very fine tenor friend of mine on two discs of Coates' songs, many of which had never been recorded, the variety of his songs and the effectiveness of the writing for both piano and voice were a constant delight during the sessions and why more people haven't explored this repertoire is a mystery to me.


----------



## Guest

Scelsi
Orchestral Works 1 (...but 2 in the series)









(rear cover)


----------



## Pugg

​*Beethoven: Violin concerto *
_Jascha Heifetz/ Charles Munch _


----------



## AClockworkOrange

Otto Klemperer & the Cologne Radio Symphony Orchestra performing Beethoven's Eighth Symphony. This performance flies in the face of the stereotypical image of the leaden-Klemperer interpretation.

Not as swift as the current trend in the wake of HIP but certainly well paced and detailed with a strong sense of forward momentum. A performance which highlights why Klemperer had such a strong reputation in Beethoven interpretation.

I always enjoy this symphony which like the Fourth, has the misfortune of being between two titans. Beethoven may have referred to it as his little symphony but that is certainly not a reflection of it's quality. It seems odd to refer to a Beethoven symphony as underrated but the Eighth - along with the First, Second & Fourth would surely qualify - in my biased and subjective opinion.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mendelssohn: Symphony No. 2 in B flat major, Op. 52 'Lobgesang'*

Christiane Karg, Christina Landshamer (sopranos) & Michael Schade (tenor)
Chorus & Orchestra of Bavarian Radio, Pablo Heras-Casado



> MusicWeb International
> 
> 12th June 2014
> 
> "This is an outstanding performance of the Sinfonia by the Symphonieorchester des Bayerischen Rundfunks with considerable forward momentum under the assured direction of Pablo Heras-Casado...This excellent new release is a match for any of the versions in the catalogue."


----------



## Blancrocher

Mussorgsky/Ravel and Stravinsky: Pictures and Rite (Karajan)


----------



## Jeff W

*In which there is early morning Mozart*

Good morning TC from cool and damp Albany! Had a bunch of rain come through the area yesterday. Turns out I have a slight perforation of my right ear drum and the doctor advised not to use my headphones for a while  Didn't say anything about listening at home though!









Mozart's Piano Concertos No. 24 and 25 with Jos van Immerseel playing the fortepiano and conducting Anima Eterna from the keyboard.


----------



## Pugg

Next on:

​
*Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 5 in E flat major, Op. 73 'Emperor'*

_Krystian Zimerman_ (piano)

Wiener Philharmoniker, _Leonard Bernstein_


----------



## DiesIraeCX

*Debussy*: _La Mer_
*Dowland*: _Second Booke of Songes_
*Palestrina*: _Stabat mater_


----------



## elgar's ghost

Continuing with von Zemlinsky today - orchestral vocal works.

_Frühlingsbegräbnis_ - The Burial of Spring: cantata for soprano, baritone, mixed chorus and orchestra [Text: P. Heyse] (1896-97 - rev. 1903), Incidental music to Shakespeare's _Cymbeline_ for tenor, reciters and orchestra (1913-15), _Lyric Symphony_ for soprano, baritone and orchestra [Texts: R. Tagore] op.18 (1922-23) and _(7) Symphonische Gesänge_ for baritone and orchestra [Texts: L. Hughes/J. Toomer/C. Cullen/F. Horne] op.20 (1929):


----------



## Guest

Mozart
Symphony no 38


----------



## bejart

Carlo Tessarini (ca.1690-1766?): Concerto a Cinque in C Major, Op.1, No.4

Francesco Baroni leading the Compagnia de Musici


----------



## Badinerie

Act 2 of the Callas 1959 La Gioconda coming up!


----------



## shadowdancer

dogen said:


> Mozart
> Symphony no 38
> View attachment 82392


Nice choice! 
Karl August Leopold Böhm: a great Mozart conductor!


----------



## Pugg

​
*Elgar*:Sea Pictures, Op. 37
*Alice Coote* (mezzo soprano)

Polonia
Pomp and Circumstance Marches Nos. 1-5, Op. 39

Hallé, Sir Mark Elder


----------



## Orfeo

*Franz Lehar*
Operetta in five scenes "Giuditta."
-Edda Moser, Nicolai Gedda, Klaus Hirte, Ludwig Baumann, Jurgen Jung,....
-The Munich Radio Orchestra & Concert Choir/Willi Boskovski.

*Henryk Melcer*
Piano Concerti I & II.
-Jonathan Plowright, piano.
-The BBC Scottish Symphony Orchestra/Christoph Konig.

*Frederic Chopin*
Piano Sonatas I, II, III.
-Cyprien Katsaris, piano.


----------



## Pugg

​*Brahms*; _Symphony 3_
_Alto rhapsody_.
Jessye Norman / Riccardo Muti


----------



## Vasks

*Bax - Symphony #3 (Thomson/Chandos)*


----------



## kanishknishar

Pugg said:


> ​*Brahms*; _Symphony 3_
> _Alto rhapsody_.
> Jessye Norman / Riccardo Muti


If you don't mind me asking, Mr. Pugg (Mrs?):

How's is the quality of Muti's Brahms' recording?


----------



## Pugg

Herrenvolk said:


> If you don't mind me asking, Mr. Pugg (Mrs?):
> 
> How's is the quality of Muti's Brahms' recording?


Are you asking about the recording or the performance?


----------



## Pugg

*Vinyl.*










*Bellini: I Capuleti e i Montecchi*

_Beverly Sills_ (Giulietta) Robert Lloyd (Capellio), Nicolai Gedda (Tebaldo), Raimund Herincx (Lorenzo) Janet Baker (Romeo)

New Philharmonia Orchestra & John Aldis Choir, _Giuseppe Patanè_


----------



## kanishknishar

Pugg said:


> Are you asking about the recording or the performance?


Both, Mr. Pugg.


----------



## Manxfeeder

Pugg said:


> ​
> *Mendelssohn: Symphony No. 2 in B flat major, Op. 52 'Lobgesang'*


A new recording of the Lobgesang? Sign me up! I'm listening on Spotify.


----------



## pmsummer

VESPO DELLA BEATA VERGINE
_Second Vespers for the Feast of the Annunciation of the Blessed Virgin_
*Chiara Margarita Cozzolani*
Hannke van Proosdij - organ
John Dorenburg - violone
David Tayler - theorbo
Magnificat - vocal ensemble
Warren Stewart - director

_Musica Omnia_


----------



## Bayreuth

Cello Suites nos.1-3. Benjamin BRITTEN
Alexander Ivashkin


----------



## jim prideaux

Schubert String Quintet D956 performed by the Lindsays (with Douglas Cummings).


----------



## shadowdancer

To welcome a great weekend that is about to come, a fine recording from the "young" Perlman.

Itzhak Perlman, Erich Leinsdorf: Boston Symphony Orchestra
Violin Concerto in D , Op 35, Tchaikovsky
1967


----------



## gHeadphone

Smooth Schubert


----------



## Badinerie

Act 3&4 of the Callas 59 La Gioconda...Nearly there!


----------



## Haydn man

For this weeks SS and a work I shall enjoy


----------



## George O

Philip Glass (1937-) and Robert Wilson (1941-): Einstein on the Beach: Opera in Four Acts

The Philip Glass Ensemble

4-LP box set on CBS (Holland), from 1979


----------



## ArtMusic




----------



## jim prideaux

Mendelssohn-5th Symphony performed by Masur and the Gewandhausorchester Leipzig


----------



## Mahlerian

*3/11, Five Years Later*

Hosokawa: Utsurohi for sho and harp; Renka I for soprano and guitar; Sen I for flute; Dan-So for violin, cello, and piano








Takemitsu: Requiem for strings; November Steps for shakuhachi, biwa, and orchestra; Far Calls Coming, Far! for violin and orchestra; Visions
Tokyo Metropolitan Symphony Orchestra, cond. Wakasugi









Hosokawa: Landscape I, Takemitsu: Landscape, Miyoshi: String Quartet No. 3 "Constellation in Black"
Lotus String Quartet


----------



## deprofundis

I bought suprises since i needed new cds, desperatly i went to some book store since the records store did ain't have anything for me.So my attention was caught by two cds* El cant de La Sibil La Montserrat figueras la capella reial de catalunya *condected by Jordi Savall on la collection naive im force to change my mind on naive they do have nice cds, than i bought another suprise this i dont know any of the composers mostly italian(does!)* Sacabuche! 17th century motets whit trombones*, i did not knew what to expect but it sound great actually nice instrumentation, on motets on atma classique.

So i have a medieval cd and a renaissance cd, the first afored mention cd time lapse as 3 parts sibil la latine, Barcelona 10-11th century than sibil la provençale montpellier 12-13th century, finally sibil la catalane seu d'urgele 15th century. very sweet cd.

I guess i was adventureous today, for once i pick up nice cds at this small christian Library, quite nice, i spare the bus fare.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Dvorak, Symphony No. 1*

Back-to-back listening. Kertesz is definitely better in this.


----------



## KenOC

Kabalevsky's Cello Concerto No. 1. Yo-yo Ma, cello. Philadelphia Orch, Ormandy cond. This piece is always a treat.


----------



## ShropshireMoose

Mendelssohn: Overture "The Fair Melusina", Op.32
John Addison: Carte Blanche
Beethoven: Symphony No.7 in A, Op.92
Saint-Saens: Danse des pretresses from "Samson et Dalila"
Debussy: Cortege et air de danse from "L'Enfant Prodigue"
Gounod: Le Sommeil de Juliette from "Romeo et Juliette" Royal Philharmonic Orchestra/Sir Thomas Beecham

A recording of part of a concert given in the Royal Festival Hall, 8th November, 1959. All of the items receive the full measure of Beecham's affection, the Beethoven Symphony sparkles and dances from first bar to last, Addison's Carte Blanche ballet is good fun, rather like Walton. The Mendelssohn Overture is played beautifully lightly and the three encores are positive delights. First rate all of it.


----------



## DiesIraeCX

*Edgard Varèse*:

Poème électronique
Amériques
Nocturnal


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Baker and Berlioz are two words that go together very well. Indeed Janet Baker is surely one of the greatest Berlioz singers of the twentieth century and the all Berlioz Disc 15 might just be my favourite disc of the whole set. Here we have the Barbirolli *Les Nuits d'Ete* and *La Mort de Cleopatre* and closing scenes from *Les Troyens*, conducted by Alexander Gibson.

It is cause for regret that she didn't get to record her Didon for the Davis complete set (presumably because at the time she had an exclusive recording contract with EMI), she did at least get to record the final scenes of *Les Troyens* with soloists, full orchestra and chorus. Veasey is a fine Didon in the Davis recording, but Baker is sublime. I doubt any singer has sung them with such penetrating psychological insight, such regal bearing. When Baker sings _Je suis reine, et je t'ordonne_, you absolutely believe her.

Equally fine is this version of *La Mort de Cleopatre*. Her second recording for Philips is possibly even more intense, and there she benefits from Davis's superb conducting, but here she is in fresher voice, and, though Gibson is not quite in the Davis class, he is still an excellent Berlioz conducting.

We also have Baker's first recording of *Les Nuits d'Ete* with the New Philharmonia under Barbirolli, one of the greatest in the catalogue, and probably my all time favourite, though it vies with a live one under Giulini. This studio version enjoys better recorded sound. When it was first issued, it tended to come second to Crespin's version issued around about the same time. Both were coupled to Ravel's *Scheherazade*, but, though I think Crespin takes the prize in the Ravel, in the Berlioz, she is alltogether too urbane, too uninvolved. There is an air of detachment that goes counter to the texts, and some of the singing is a bit laboured. Baker, on the other hand, is alive to every nuance of the text, the range of emotion wide, and sings with ravishing tone.

Let me say it again. Berlioz and Baker. Sometimes it really is that simple.


----------



## KenOC

Hyacinthe Jadin: String Quartet in B-flat, Op. 1 No. 1. A striking work. But I'd hate to grow up with the name"Hyacinthe."


----------



## bejart

Felix Mendelssohn (1809-1847): Symphony No.4 in A Major, Op.90

Claudio Abbado leading the London Symphony Orchestra


----------



## Blancrocher

Debussy: Preludes (Jacobs)


----------



## pmsummer

ENDBEGINNING
_A programme of Sacred Music by Franco-Flemish composers active in the first half of the 16th century_
*Antoine Brumel, Thomas Crecquillon, Clemens Non Papa, Josquin Desprez, Jackson Hill*
New York Polyphony

_BIS_


----------



## Becca

Gustav Mahler - Symphony #10 (revised Mazzetti edition - 1997)
Cincinnati Symphony Orch. / Jesus Lopez-Cobos

I finally managed to get a copy of Mazzetti's revised performing edition of Mahler's not-quite-finished 10th symphony so now I have heard various editions of all 4 completions - Cooke, Carpenter, Wheeler & Mazzetti. While I still have quite a bit of comparative listening to do, I have a few thoughts ...

- I have lived with the Cooke for the longest, since Rattle's Bournemouth Symphony recording over 30 years ago and I admit that it is hard to hear variations on the familiar.
- What is striking about these 4 versions, 3 of which were done without knowledge of the other, is not how different they are, but how different they aren't. That alone makes a strong case for the validity of the work done by these 4 musicologists.
- In listening to the Mahler symphonies, what is most striking is how far he moved between each of them, i.e. they are each more different than echoes of the past which means that I expect the 10th to continue that trend and, on that basis, I find the Carpenter to fail as it looks back almost as much as forward.

As to the Mazzetti, I remain to be convinced of some of his orchestration decisions which seem to smooth too many of the Mahlerian edges, but it is still a very valid result although (so far) not one which changes my opinion about the Cooke being the most representative of what Mahler would have finished.


----------



## Pugg

Mozart: Symphony No. 29 in A Major, K. 201 (186a)
Mozart: Symphony No. 35 in D Major, K. 385 "Haffner"


----------



## Pugg

Manxfeeder said:


> A new recording of the Lobgesang? Sign me up! I'm listening on Spotify.


Doesn't it sounds stunning?


----------



## Pugg

Herrenvolk said:


> Both, Mr. Pugg.


Muti and Philadelphia orchestra are a match made in heaven, I wish the let Brahms rest though.
Muti tries to so hard sounding like "Italian" whilst Brahms is not I Italian at all .
You be better of with other conductor for that combination.
Norman is stunning in the Alto Rhapsody.
As for the recording; nothing but praise, good clear sound engineering and well balanced :tiphat:


----------



## tortkis

Orlando di Lasso (1532-1594): Prophetiæ Sibyllarum - De Labyrintho (Stradivarius)








Prophetiæ Sibyllarum
Magnificat "Præter rerum seriem"
Officium natalis Christi
In principio erat Verbum


----------



## opus55

Rimsky-Korsakov: The Tsar's Bride


----------



## Pugg

​
*Portraits: The Clarinet Album*
Beach, A:Berceuse, Op. 40 No. 2

from Three Compositions for violin and piano op. 40, arr. for clarinet and orchestra by Stephan Koncz

Cimarosa:Clarinet Concerto in C minor
freely arranged by Arthur Benjamin

Copland:Clarinet Concerto

Debussyréludes - Book 1: No. 8, La fille aux cheveux de lin
from Préludes, Book 1, arr. for clarinet and orchestra by Stephan Koncz

Gershwinrelude No. 1
from Three Preludes for piano solo, arr. for clarinet and orchestra by Stephan Koncz

Spohr:Clarinet Concerto No. 1 in C minor, Op. 26
*Andreas Ottensamer*
(clarinet)

*Rotterdam Philharmonic, Yannick Nézet-Séguin*


----------



## SONNET CLV

George Rochberg - Symphony No. 2 (composed 1955-56 in four movements played without pause and based upon a single 12-tone row), from the vinyl record on COLUMBIA, MS6379, featuring Werner Torkanowsky conducting the New York Philharmonic. A powerful performance of a darkly rich and sublime work, splendidly captured on disc.


----------



## kanishknishar

Pugg said:


> Muti and Philadelphia orchestra are a match made in heaven, I wish the let Brahms rest though.
> Muti tries to so hard sounding like "Italian" whilst Brahms is not I Italian at all .
> You be better of with other conductor for that combination.
> Norman is stunning in the Alto Rhapsody.
> As for the recording; nothing but praise, good clear sound engineering and well balanced :tiphat:


Thank you, Mr. Pugg


----------



## KenOC

For Saturday Symphony, with two hoursto go: Tchaikovsky's 3rd Symphony, "Polish." Antal Dorati and the London Symphony Orchestra, my favorite set, on Mercury. For me, a seldom-heard symphony.


----------



## Pugg

*Felicia Weathers - Verdi and Puccini Arias*

Puccini:In quelle trine morbide (from Manon Lescaut)
Sola, perduta, abbandonata (from Manon Lescaut)
Tu che di gel sei cinta (from Turandot)
Turandot (compl. Alfano)
Un bel di vedremo (from Madama Butterfly)
Senza mamma, o bimbo (from Suor Angelica)
O mio babbino caro (from Gianni Schicchi)

Verdi:	
Tu che le vanità (from Don Carlo)
Non pianger, mia compagna (from Don Carlo)
Mia madre aveva...Piangea cantando...Ave Maria (from Otello)

Felicia Weathers


----------



## Pugg

*Vinyl*








*Gustav Mahler* (1860-1911)	
Symphonie Nr.8 (180g)
_Heather Harper, Lucia Popp, Arleen Auger, Yvonne Minton, Chicago Symphony Orchestra, Georg Solti _

Another milestone in Decca recording history :tiphat:


----------



## kanishknishar

*#16 - Jansons/Oslo PO; Jarvi/Gothenburg SO - Tchaikovsky's Symphony No. 3*

As a part of Saturday Symphony going to hear two performances of this work:

Neeme Jarvi conducting Gothenburg Symphony Orchestra:









Mariss Jansons conducting Oslo Philharmonic Orchestra






​


----------



## Pugg

​
*Hahn, R: Ciboulette*

_Mady Mesplé (Ciboulette), José Van Dam (Duparquet), Nicolaï Gedda _(Antonin), Colette Alliot-Lugaz (Zénobie), François Le Roux (Roger), Monique Pouradier-Duteil (Francoise), Jean-Christophe Benoit (Le Pêre Grenu)

Orchestre Philharmonique de Monte-Carlo & Ensemble Choral Jean Laforge, Cyril Diederich

"


> As stylish as only Hahn could be. And perhaps the last of the 19-century French operetta tradition with bittersweet melodies and Finales that play as many rhythmic games as Offenbach. A fine cast with Mesplé, Van Dam and Gedda all in excellent voice." BBC Music Magazine, September 2009 ****


"


> The Monte-Carlo forces are truly at home in this music. Their playing and choral singing under the experienced Cyril Diederich is inspired and idiomatic. The all-French cast also deliver their lines and the copious spoken dialogue with verve and relish...[Mesple's] bright tones are as unmistakably French as ever." MusicWeb International, September 2009


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Disc 16 collects more of recordings of French song with orchestra. Ravel's *Scheherazade* with Barbirolli (the original LP coupling to her superb *Les Nuits d'Ete*), Chausson's *Poeme de l'amour et de la mer* and a group of Duparc's songs with orchestra, with the London Symphony Orchestra conducted by Andre Previn.

*Scheherazade* is an excellent performance, with some marvelous orchestral playing from the New Philharmonia, but I wouldn't necessarily prefer it to versions by Crespin (my top choice in this work), De Los Angeles or Berganza.

Baker and Previn bring out superbly the Wagnerian overtones in the Chausson, and she displays her usual commitment and wide dramatic range in the Duparc set, though from time to time there is a slight sense of strain here. Even so, her range is wide, from the restrained sadness of _Au pays ou se fait la guerre_ to the sensuous langour of _L'invitation au voyage_.

Tacked onto the end of the disc is Baker's superb performance of Margeurite's _D'amour l'ardente flamme_, one of the high spots of Pretre's rather lacklustre recording of *La Damnation de Faust*. Such a shame Baker's EMI contract prevented her from appearing on the Davis Philips recording.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Continuing with von Zemlinsky today - the string quartets.

It occurred to me that Zem's cycle kind of parallels that of his brother-in-law Schoenberg:

1. the same amount of numbered quartets.
2. their official firsts (especially Schoenberg's from a decade later) pushing the quartet's potential to the limit within the parameters of the time.
3. the total development of their respective musical personalities over the course of the other three quartets which encompassed the period up to the mid-1930s.
4. von Zemlinsky's second and third quartets, possibly his most ambitious, both contained coded references to the difficulties of Schoenberg's marriage to von Zemlinsky's sister.

Their respective styles and methods obviously parted company in many respects, and von Zemlinsky's evolution from Late Romanticism was far more guarded and equally less singular than that of Schoenberg, but overall I would say von Zemlinsky's quartet cycle is as close to Schoenberg's as anyone else's (other possible contenders include Frank Bridge) from a similar timeframe.

String Quartet no.1 in A op.4 (1896), String Quartet no.2 op.15 (1913-15), String Quartet no.3 op.19 (1924) and String Quartet no.4 [Suite] op.25 (1936):


----------



## ShropshireMoose

Tchaikovsky: Symphony No.3, Op.29 "Polish"/Scherzo from "Manfred" Symphony, Op.58/Hamlet, Op.67/Romeo and Juliet
London Symphony Orchestra/Albert Coates

Saturday Symphony. Albert Coates, if he is remembered at all is probably best known to record collectors for the various chunks of Wagner that he conducted for HMV in the 1920s. He was a terrific conductor who in all of his recordings generates an excitement and volatility that I've never heard from any other. Born in St. Petersburg in 1882, he met Tchaikovsky, as a child at a party his parents gave, and at 11 walked several miles to attend the composer's funeral. Whether that entitles him to be considered to have a particular authority on how to perform Tchaikovsky's music I wouldn't like to say, but he is certainly closer to the roots of it than anyone else who recorded this symphony. He studied conducting and then worked with Arthur Nikisch, who was considered one of the outstanding Tchaikovsky interpreters of his day, so I do feel we are closer than most with this 1932 recording, to what Tchaikovsky himself would have expected to hear. The performance is terrifically exciting, and fond as I am of several other recordings of it (particularly Antal Dorati's with the same orchestra), I have never heard another that has me on the edge of my seat as this one does. Coates simply galvanizes the orchestra to give one of the most thrilling performances that I've ever heard of anything at anytime anywhere! I cannot convey the white hot excitement present on this disc, you really need to hear it, it is up on youtube transferred from someone's 78s, so the sound isn't quite as good as on this excellent Biddulph disc (which is still available fairly cheaply on amazon) but I would urge you all to hear it. The remainder of the programme is every bit as good, and some of it is likewise on youtube, so do please give them a try, it shows that old recordings are living, vital things that can still thrill us after more than 80 years.


----------



## Badinerie

Highly Recommended for lovers of French Song and Opera.


----------



## Pugg

​*Schumann; Piano quintet/ quartet*.
_Emerson String Quartet/ Menahem Pressler _


----------



## Blancrocher

Debussy/Poulenc/Grieg: Cello Sonatas (Devoyon/Isserlis)


----------



## Pugg

Copland: "El Salon Mexico" (May 20, 1961 New York, Manhattan Center)
Fernandez: "Batuque",
Guarunieri: "Brazilian Dance",
Revueltas: "Sensemaya" (February 6, 1963 New York, Philharmonic Hall)
Foss: "Phorion" (May 2, 1967 New York, Philharmonic Hall)
Vaughan Williams:
"Fantasia on a theme by Thomas Tallis" (December 21, 1976 New York, Manhattan Center),
"Fantasia on Greensleeves" (December 8, 1969 New York, Philharmonic Hall)
New York Philharmonic
Milhaud: "Creation of the world"
[Playing] Columbia Chamber Orchestra (March 22, 1951 New York, Manhattan Center)


----------



## Pugg

​
HAYDN Sonata, Hob.XVI:44
CHOPIN Ballade No.3
DEBUSSY Préludes, Book 1, Nos.2, 3, 5


----------



## bejart

Mozart: String Quartet No.18 in A Major, KV 464

Vegh Quartet: Sandor Vegh and Sandor Zoldy, violin -- Georges Janzer, viola -- Paul Szabo, cello


----------



## opus55

Schumann: Album for the Young










Performed by Vladimir Feltsmna.


----------



## Pugg

*Mozart*, Strauss and Bellini; Oboe Concertos*
_ Heinz Holliger_, Heinz Holliger, New Philharmonia Orchestra, Edo de Waart 
_Heinz Holliger_, Frankfurt Radio Symphony Orchestra, Eliahu Inbal


----------



## Pugg

opus55 said:


> Schumann: Album for the Young
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Performed by Vladimir Feltsmna.


I do hope it's sounds as beautiful as the cover looks :tiphat:


----------



## Mahlerian

Saturday Symphony:
Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 3 in D "Polish", The Tempest
Polish National Radio Symphony Orchestra, cond. Wit


----------



## kanishknishar

*#16 - Jarvi/Gothenburg PO - Tchaikovsky's First Symphony and Other Orchestral Works*









Unremarkable First - performance isn't energetic.
Snow Maiden excerpts aren't of interest.

Good performance of Romeo and Juliet.​


----------



## MrTortoise

For Saturday Symphony

Pyotr Ilyich Tchaikovsky

Symphony No 3 in D, Op. 29

New York Phil.
Leonard Bernstein, cond.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

This 1872 version of the opera was originally coupled to the 1869 original, but here appears on its own. It's a powerful performance, with some excellent singing from Vaneev, Galusin, Kuznetsov, Pluzhnikov and Borodina. Definitely worth hearing.


----------



## Haydn man

For a Saturday afternoon a disc I have not listened to in many years


----------



## Morimur




----------



## Blancrocher

Schumann: Symphonies (Bernstein)


----------



## opus55

Pugg said:


> I do hope it's sounds as beautiful as the cover looks :tiphat:


I keep thinking it needs to be recalled in this day and age. Looks too dangerous for little kids.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Tchaikovsky, Symphony No. 3*


----------



## Pugg

​
*Offenbach: Les Contes d'Hoffmann*

_Dame Joan Sutherland_ (Antonia/Stella/Giulietta/Olympia), _Plácido Domingo_ (Hoffmann), _Gabriel Bacquier_ (Coppélius/Dapertutto/Lindorf/Miracle), _Huguette Tourangeau _(Nicklausse), Hugues Cuénod (Franz)

Suisse Romande Choir & Orchestra, _Richard Bonynge_:tiphat:



> "Joan Sutherland gives a virtuoso performance in four heroine roles. Impressive in each role ... producing beautiful singing. Domingo gives one of his finest performances on record, and so does Gabriel Bacquier. It is a memorable set in every way." Penguin Guide, 2011 edition
> 
> "This is a wonderfully refreshing set. The story emerges crystal-clear, even the black ending to the Giulietta scene in Venice, which in Bonynge's text restores the original idea of the heroine dying from a draught of poison, while the dwarf, Pitichinaccio shrieks in delight. One also has to applaud his rather more controversial decision to put the Giulietta scene in the middle and leave the dramatically weighty Antonia scene till last. That also makes the role of Stella the more significant, giving extra point to the decision to have the same singer take all four heroine roles. With Dame Joan available it was a natural decision, and though in spoken dialogue she's less comfortable in the Giulietta scene than the rest, the contrasting portraits in each scene are all very convincing, with the voice brilliant in the doll scene, warmly sensuous in the Giulietta scene and powerfully dramatic as well as tender in the Antonia scene. Gabriel Bacquier gives sharply intense performances, firm and dark vocally, in the four villain roles, Hugues Cuénod contributes delightful vignettes in the four comprimario tenor roles, while Domingo establishes at the very start the distinctive bite in his portrait of Hoffmann; a powerful and a perceptive interpretation.
> The recording is vivid, and the listener is treated to some first-class playing from the Suisse Romande Orchestra." Gramophone Classical Music Guide, 2010


----------



## Vasks

_Sheer Schubert_

*Overture to "Die Verschworenen" (Huss/Koch)
Rondo brilliant in b minor (Cotik/Centaur)
Symphony #8 "Unfinished" (Wand/RCA)*


----------



## Balthazar

*Tchaikovsky ~ Symphony No. 3*

For Saturday Symphony, Zubin Mehta leads the Los Angeles Philharmonic.


----------



## schigolch




----------



## kanishknishar

*#18 - Flor/Malaysian PO - Dvorak's Symphony No. 7, Othello and The Wild Dove*







​
*Sometimes, you have to take a risk and trust BIS to give you a good performance!*


----------



## kanishknishar

Kontrapunctus said:


> He played all 32 Sonatas in day _from memory_ in my town a few years ago. I just attended the late Sonatas session--it was superb.


Seems unnecessary. More of a show-off "Hey, I can do all the 32 in (a) day!"


----------



## Morimur

schigolch said:


>


Nice spinal cord.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

When this recording first came out, almost 50 years ago now, there weren't that many Mahler recordings around and it pretty much led the field. I'm not so sure if that would be the case now, but it's still a very good performance, bringing out the youthful freshness of Mahler's invention in this his first symphony. The recording is a little dry, but lets you hear lots of inner detail.

The coupling is an apt one, as the first symphony uses themes from the *Lieder eines fahrenden Gesellen*, and Fischer-Dieskau is in fine voice. If, ultimately, I still prefer Janet Baker in these songs, Fischer-Dieskau still makes a strong case for using a man's voice.


----------



## joen_cph

*Brahms*: _Piano Quartets 1-3_ ; *Mahler*: _Piano Quartet _/ Ensemble Domus / virgin 2CD

*Brahms*: _Piano Concertos 1-2_ /Manz, Mandeal, Bucharest PO/ arte nova 2 CD

Some of my most treasured Brahms recordings. The works are all played in a relatively slender, yet varied way.


----------



## mahler76

Hello people. First day here. I am currently listening to Michael Nyman. Saw him last Saturday live in Athens with his band and I am so thrilled! This is what we all listened  Have a nice evening everyone!

https://www.mixcloud.com/mahler76/michael-nyman-in-athens-the-baroque-project/


----------



## kanishknishar

mahler76 said:


> Hello people. First day here. I am currently listening to Michael Nyman. Saw him last Saturday live in Athens with his band and I am so thrilled! This is what we all listened  Have a nice evening everyone!
> 
> https://www.mixcloud.com/mahler76/michael-nyman-in-athens-the-baroque-project/


I hope you enjoy your stay on this forum! An infinite supply of wisdom await you. All you have do to is ask! Have a nice evening, Mr. Mahler76!

_______________________________________________________________________________

Just a quick note: All hail the mighty BIS! For the label is all-knowing and always right! Another stellar performance of the Dvorak's Seventh by the Malaysians. Who would have thought? I didn't! BIS has the most remarkable talent hunting/performer selecting team. Kudos to them!

I shall listen to the Eight soon.

_____________________________________________________

EDIT 1: I just realized something else. All these world class orchestras they've played these warhorses innumerable amount of times - maybe they'll never give a truly spirited or with the same kind of fascination as these newer or more obscure orchestras will. Maybe that's why their (obscure/lesser-known orchestras) playing is sometimes so fantastic and even when technically at fault more than make up for it by their sheer joy of playing!

_____________________________________________________

EDIT 2: BIS has such a fantastic recording technique. All their records - superb! They _nail _it every time. God bless that company.

_____________________________________________________

EDIT 3: Absolutely love performances of the orchestral poem and concert overture. Sometimes an interpretation can unravel the beauty of the piece. Thanks, BIS! (and the artists, of course!)


----------



## mahler76

@Herrenvolk 
Thank you for the welcoming


----------



## Kevin Pearson

This new recording of Mahler's 3rd shows how wonderful a conductor and orchestra that Dallas has!










Kevin


----------



## opus55

Brahms: Piano Trio No. 2










I quite like this recording on first listen.


----------



## Dr Johnson

Schubert, Symphony No. 8


----------



## millionrainbows

Robert Schumann, Symphony No. 4 in d minor (First Version of 1841). This is an important distinction between this first version and the later 1851 revision. I like this one better! I've been listening to this over and over.

This Schumann is paired with the Norbert Burgmuller unfinished Symphony Nr. 2 in D major Op. 11, and it is very interesting as well. Schumann orchestrated the 3rd movement, and considered writing a finale, but did not. The second movement "Andante" also shares a similarity with Schubert's "Great " Symphony in C, which Burgmuller could not have known.

This only proves that there is plenty of post-Beethoven music out there which is worthy of exploration besides the usual big names.


----------



## bejart

Ignaz Pleyel (1757-1831): String Quartet in G Minor, Op.2, No.3, Ben 309

Enso Quartet: Maureen Nelson and Tereza Stanislav, violins -- Robert Brophy, viola -- Richard Belcher, cello


----------



## millionrainbows

Brahms/Chailly. This is my third cycle of Brahms' symphonies in my search for one which truly satisfies me. I have only heard the first mvt of Nr. 2, so I'll get back with a fuller review. The sound is quite excellent on this, though, and I favor Chailly's approach over many others. Maybe if I stare at that psychedelic cover long enough, there will be a correspondingly colorful synaesthetic effect!










Also, for 5.99 got a DVD audio of Wagner's Die Valkiryie in surround, with Zubin Mehta. Very cheap purchase, very worth it: excellent sound if you have the player and equipment. Not only DTS, but higher-resolution layer if you have the five RCA outputs and a player capable of decoding it.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

I hear parts of_ Die Frau ohne Schatten _and Prokofiev's_ War and Peace _in Goldenthal's score- all to the good, certainly. But the best music is assuredly Goldenthal's own.

The "Code Red" cut is thrilling Goldenthal chase-suspense music that has my heart in my throat. "The Kiss" has a Straussian sheen to parts of it. "Toccata and Dreamscapes" is massively percussive and chorally <caesura> 'AWE-SOME.'










John Foulds, "The Mantra of Will"

This could be the soundtrack to the battle scene in Shelley's "Hellas."

Exotic. War-like. Relentless.


----------



## millionrainbows

Speaking of soundtracks, I heard this on the radio last night, and it was stunning.










Sometimes soundtracks have an exaggerated quality of 'cheeze', but I thinks it's that simple 'good vs. evil' quality that we crave in a good story or movie. Thus, sometimes soundtracks are very effective and moving, if not always subtle...


----------



## Cosmos

Schubert - Piano Sonata in c minor, D. 958


----------



## Jeffrey Smith

First, two hours of fire








Then something to balance








CD 4 Vivaldi Chamber Concertos


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Mendelssohn, Hebrides Overture*

Berlin Philharmonic. Spotify doesn't say anything else.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Mozart, Violin Concerto No. 4*

I'm pumped. A friend just gave me two tickets to see the Academy of St. Martin in the Fields this week, so I'm brushing up on the Mozart concerto. I'm taking my grandson, because he is starting to show interest in classical music. I hope this sets off a spark.


----------



## Jeffrey Smith

For Saturday Symphony, dipping into the Mercury Living Presence III set


----------



## D Smith

For Saturday Symphony, Tchaikovsky Symphony No. 3. Masur/Leipzig. I don't care for most recorded versions of this symphony that I've heard but Masur made me a believer. A really fine, spirited performance and recommended.


----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## opus55

Nielsen: Clarinet Concerto










Anthony McGill playing clarinet. New York Philharmonic under the direction of Alan Gilbert. Quite modern in style, this is a beautiful concerto.


----------



## JosefinaHW

via ClassicsOnline


----------



## opus55

Nørgård: Symphony No. 1 "Sinfonia Austera"










also via ClassicsOnline!


----------



## KenOC

An old mono but very exciting rendition of Beethoven's 32 Variations in C minor, from "Vladimir Horowitz, Piano: Early Recordings 1928 Through 1947."


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Mendelssohn, Hebrides Overture*


----------



## George O

Alfred Pochon (1878-1959): Chaconne

Joseph Jongen (1873-1959): Sonate-duo en une partie

Zoltan Kodaly (1862-1967): Duo, op 7; second movement

Bohuslav Martinu (1890-1959): Duo

Pierre D'Archambeau [son], violin
Iwan D'Archambeau [father], cello

on Orion (Malibu), from 1978
recorded ? [Iwan died in 1955]

5 stars


----------



## SixFootScowl

Just picked up this one last Sunday (Teresa Berganza: Recital Scheveningen)








which got me to listening to the rest of my Berganza disks (less the full operas--Barber of Seville and Cenerentola) which includes this 4 disk set:








and these two:


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Mendelssohn, Symphony No. 2*

I'm listening on Spotify, but I've got a feeling that this is going to end up in a purchase.


----------



## opus55

Koppel: Marimba Concerto No. 1
_Marianna Bednarska, marimba
Aalborg Symphony Orchestra
Henrik Vagn Christensen, conductor_


----------



## Blancrocher

Morton Feldman - Rothko Chapel (Gregg Smith)


----------



## KenOC

Elgar's Cello Concerto, Steven Isserlis with the Philharmonia, Paavo Jarvi cond. One of the best recordings of this I've heard, thanks to Isserlis's big tone and good taste, and Jarvi's muscular and crisp conducting. Not a bit flabby!


----------



## Jeffrey Smith

opus55 said:


> Nielsen: Clarinet Concerto
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anthony McGill playing clarinet. New York Philharmonic under the direction of Alan Gilbert. Quite modern in style, this is a beautiful concerto.


The best (I am tempted to say only worthwhile) CD in Gilbert's Nielsen cycle.


----------



## Jeffrey Smith

KenOC said:


> Elgar's Cello Concerto, Steven Isserlis with the Philharmonia, Paavo Jarvi cond. One of the best recordings of this I've heard, thanks to Isserlis's big tone and good taste, and Jarvi's muscular and crisp conducting. Not a bit flabby!


You're tempting me: I had passed that over thinking I don't need another recording of the Elgar.

Current listening
Some 'cello concertos myself
The two Shostakovich concertos
Truls Mork cello solo
LPO/M. Jansons cond.


----------



## Blancrocher

Schubert - String Quartet 15 (New Orford String Quartet)


----------



## ArtMusic




----------



## StlukesguildOhio

I've long been enamored of Parisian and Viennese bon-bons... the operettas of Offenbach, Strauss II, Lehar, etc... the music that straddled the line between the "serious" work of Mahler, Bruckner, Gounod, Massenet, etc... and the cabarets frequented by Manet, Degas, and Toulouse-Lautrec. I'm quite enjoying this collection of less-well-known operetta "arias" performed by Susan Graham... although it won't rival the operetta collections by Schwarzkopf, Rita Streich, or Tauber. Speaking of which... perhaps I'll revisit one of these later this evening.


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

Well... let's now explore some "serious" Romantic era music... something that I don't know at all.

So far I am quite enjoying this... but then I admittedly love the cello.


----------



## Pugg

Manxfeeder said:


> *Mendelssohn, Symphony No. 2*
> 
> I'm listening on Spotify, but I've got a feeling that this is going to end up in a purchase.
> 
> View attachment 82447


Very wise decision :tiphat:


----------



## Pugg

​*Mozart; piano concertos* 17-18
Christian Zacharias


----------



## Pugg

Kevin Pearson said:


> This new recording of Mahler's 3rd shows how wonderful a conductor and orchestra that Dallas has!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kevin


Seen him last time in Rotterdam, he's growing with every concert :tiphat:


----------



## Pugg

Florestan said:


> Just picked up this one last Sunday (Teresa Berganza: Recital Scheveningen)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> which got me to listening to the rest of my Berganza disks (less the full operas--Barber of Seville and Cenerentola) which includes this 4 disk set:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and these two:


Doesn't she have one of the most beautiful voices in her time?


----------



## Marschallin Blair

*


Manxfeeder said:



Mendelssohn, Hebrides Overture 

Berlin Philharmonic. Spotify doesn't say anything else.

Click to expand...

*Manxy, if it said "Karajan" it wouldn't have to say anything else. _;D_


----------



## Marschallin Blair

*


StlukesguildOhio said:












Well... let's now explore some "serious" Romantic era music... something that I don't know at all.

So far I am quite enjoying this... but then I admittedly love the cello. 

Click to expand...

*_Tarantino._

_Travolta._

_Cello Stand-Off_

Coming in Super Panavison 70 to a theater near you.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

*


Jeffrey Smith said:



The best (I am tempted to say only worthwhile) CD in Gilbert's Nielsen cycle.

Click to expand...

*









I actually think the first movement of Gilbert's Nielsen's_ Fifth_ is.

Although I find the rest of Gilbert's treatment of Nielsen's _Fifth _admittedly tepid.


----------



## Pugg

*Vivaldi ; Nisi Dominus
Teresa Berganza *


----------



## Jeff W

*In which there is the Saturday Symphony (on Sunday...)*

Good evening TC! Time to listen to this week's Saturday Symphony!









Leonard Bernstein conducting the New York Philharmonic in Tchaikovsky's Symphony No. 3 'Polish'. I've never really warmed up to this symphony (or to the piece that follows it on this disc, the 'Romeo and Juliet' Fantasy Overture). Maybe this will be the one that does it for me?


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Jeff W said:


> Good evening TC! Time to listen to this week's Saturday Symphony!
> 
> View attachment 82453
> 
> 
> *Leonard Bernstein conducting the New York Philharmonic in Tchaikovsky's Symphony No. 3 'Polish'. I've never really warmed up to this symphony (or to the piece that follows it on this disc, the 'Romeo and Juliet' Fantasy Overture). Maybe this will be the one that does it for me?*












. . . or maybe, Jeff, just 'maybe' it will be the Svetlanov. _;D_


----------



## Pugg

Jeff W said:


> Good evening TC! Time to listen to this week's Saturday Symphony!
> 
> View attachment 82453
> 
> 
> Leonard Bernstein conducting the New York Philharmonic in Tchaikovsky's Symphony No. 3 'Polish'. I've never really warmed up to this symphony (or to the piece that follows it on this disc, the 'Romeo and Juliet' Fantasy Overture). Maybe this will be the one that does it for me?


Good choice Jeff, although I do like Muti just a tad more :tiphat:


----------



## Jeff W

Marschallin Blair said:


> . . . or maybe, Jeff, just 'maybe' it will be the Svetlanov. _;D_


I'll have to try to check that one out. Hopefully I can find the right keywords to conjure it up on Apple Music!



Pugg said:


> Good choice Jeff, although I do like Muti just a tad more :tiphat:


Another one I will have to give a listen to. Tchaikovsky is a composer I never bore of.


----------



## Pugg

*Dedicated to my piano friends*








*Liszt*:Années de pèlerinage, 1ère année, Suisse (9 pieces), S. 160

*Jorge Bolet* (piano)


----------



## Marschallin Blair

I love the cinematic bite of the Abbado/VPO _Atmosphères._ I wish the cd was re-engineered to bring out the power of the climaxes and to eliminate the hiss though.


----------



## deprofundis

Im lisening to what i managed to get my hand on some *Solage*, i did not get a real actual cd but a compilation from a friend it featured: Le basile(jeez i love love le basile it make me smile), en l'amoureux vergier (i was not familliar whit this piece),than Fumeur fume par fumé ahh.. the 8 minutes version of this is far better, it's_ Gesualdo-esque _in the same way his moro lasso is , but let's stick to Solage 8 minutes is long enought to smoke the pipe(i toss a joke in there).
the last song is joyeux de cœur. So i guess this is kinda good i dont have mutch of this composer but i could ain't get my hand on gothic voices the unknow lovers, so this is the best i got, and i have some *Guillaume de Machaut *of course.There always associated as Buddy of same era one pretty odd while guillaume de Machaut more orthodox per se.

Have a nice day folks :tiphat:


----------



## Pugg

KenOC said:


> Hyacinthe Jadin: String Quartet in B-flat, Op. 1 No. 1. A striking work. But I'd hate to grow up with the name"Hyacinthe."


At least you have not to say Bouquet whilst it is Bucket :lol:


----------



## tortkis

Intuitive Leaps - Zeitgeist Plays Terry Riley (Sri Moonshine)









Salome's Excellent Extension (1989)
The Room of Remembrance (1987)

Zeitgeist: Heather Barringer (percussion), Joe Holmquist (percussion), Jay Johnson (percussion), Tom Linker (keyboards), Bob Samarotto (woodwinds)


----------



## TresPicos

Always such a pleasure.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mozart*:Clarinet Concerto in A major, K622
_Martin Fröst_

Deutsche Kammerphilharmonie Bremen

Clarinet Trio in E flat major, K498 "Kegelstatt-Trio"

Allegro in B flat for clarinet, 2 violins, viola & cello, KAnh.91 (516c)

Martin Fröst (basset clarinet & clarinet), Leif Ove Andsnes, Janine Jansen, Antoine Tamestit, Boris Brovtsyn, Maxim Rysanov & Torleif Thedéen

Deutsche Kammerphilharmonie Bremen


----------



## Pugg

​
*Puccini: Madama Butterfly*

_Mirella Freni (Butterfly), Luciano Pavarotti (Pinkterton), Christa Ludwig (Suzuki), Robert Kerns (Sharpless)_

Vienna State Opera Chorus, Vienna Philharmonic Orchestra, _Herbert von Karajan_



> Gramophone Classical Music Guide
> 
> 2010
> 
> "In every way except one the transfer of Karajan's radiant Vienna recording for Decca could hardly provide a firmer recommendation. The reservation is one of price - this Karajan is on three discs, not two, at full price. However it does allow each act to be self-contained on a single disc, and for such a performance as this no extravagance is too much. Movingly dramatic as Renata Scotto is on the Barbirolli set, Mirella Freni is even more compelling.
> The voice is fresher, firmer and more girlish, with more light and shade at such points as 'Un bel dì', and there's an element of vulnerability that intensifies the communication. In that, one imagines Karajan played a big part, just as he must have done in presenting Pavarotti - not quite the super-star he is today but already with a will of his own in the recording studio - as a Pinkerton of exceptional subtlety, not just a roistering cad but in his way an endearing figure in the First Act.
> Significantly CD brings out the delicacy of the vocal balances in Act 1 with the voices deliberately distanced for much of the time, making such passages as 'Vienna la sera' and 'Bimba dagli occhi' the more magical in their delicacy.
> Karajan, in that duet and later in the Flower duet of Act 2, draws ravishing playing from the Vienna Philharmonic strings, getting them to imitate the portamento of the singers in an echt-Viennes manner, which is ravishing to the ear.
> Christa Ludwig is by far the richest and most compelling of Suzukis."
> Penguin Guide
> 
> 2010 edition
> 
> ****


----------



## Haydn man

A selection from this set for Sunday morning
Numbers 22, 23, 36, 37, 38


----------



## Sloe

StlukesguildOhio said:


> Well... let's now explore some "serious" Romantic era music... something that I don't know at all.
> 
> So far I am quite enjoying this... but then I admittedly love the cello.


Since you listen to Atterberg I decided to listen to Atterberg too.

More precisely his fifth symphony.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

*Peter Grimes* has been extraordinarily lucky on disc, but this recording conducted by Colin Davis, with Peter Grimes in the title role (following a very successful new production at Covent Garden) was the one that opened the doors on a whole new era of Britten interpretation.

Britten reportedly didn't much like the Vickers/Davis concept, but was wise enough not to try censoring alternative readings of his own work.

In any case, *Peter Grimes* is a great opera, one of the greatest of the twentieth century, one of the last to enter the regular repertory, and, like all great works, one that will take a variety of interpretive perspectives. I have both this recording and the Britten, and enjoy them equally. I've also thoroughly enjoyed different productions at the English National Opera (with Philip Langridge) and Royal Opera House (with Ben Heppner).


----------



## jim prideaux

Schumann-Overture, Scherzo and Finale performed by Sawallisch and the Staatskapelle Dresden.....

while not a 'symphony' as such I am increasingly of the opinion that this great piece of music carries a similar weight and drive to the marvellous four symphonies composed by Schumann-and I am also coming to understand why so much fuss has been made over the years regarding the Sawallisch recordings.......

the earlier post concerning Atterberg's cello concerto-a great CD,further evidence that Atterberg really does warrant further investigation by anyone with 'late romantic' inclinations-and it includes a superb orchestration of one of the Brahms sextets!


----------



## Pugg

​*Schubert*; symphonies 8& 3
V.P _Carlos Kleiber_


----------



## Bayreuth

Concerto for Orchestra, Witold LUTOSLAWSKI
Frankfurt Radio Symphony conducted by Edward Gardner

as played in here


----------



## jim prideaux

Jarvi and the Swedish Radio S.O. performing Tubin's 2nd Symphony 'Legendary'


----------



## Blancrocher

Chopin: Preludes, etc. (Argerich)


----------



## Taggart

A charity shop purchase. Very pleasant wallpaper with one or two nice tunes.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Classic performances of these two Tchaikovsky works, with Stokowski and the Stadium Symphony Orchestra (actually the New York Philharmonic Orchestra) whipping up quite a storm in both works.


----------



## Pugg

*Giuliani*: Guitar Concerto; Rodrigo: 3 Concertos
_Pepe Romero, Angel Romero_, Academy of St. Martin in the Fields, Sir Neville Marriner


----------



## MrTortoise

Franz Schubert

Symphony No. 8 in B minor ("Unfinished")

Kölner Rundfunk-Sinfonie-Orchester
Günter Wand, cond.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Alexandre Tharaud plays Scarlatti
*
Scarlatti, D:
Keyboard Sonata K239 in F minor
Keyboard Sonata K208 in A major
Keyboard Sonata K72 in C major
Keyboard Sonata K8 in G minor
Keyboard Sonata K29 in D major
Keyboard Sonata K132 in C major
Keyboard Sonata K430 in D major
Keyboard Sonata K20 in E major
Keyboard Sonata K481 in F minor
Keyboard Sonata K514 in C major
Keyboard Sonata K64 in D minor
Keyboard Sonata K32 in D minor
Keyboard Sonata K141 in D minor
Keyboard Sonata K472 in B flat major
Keyboard Sonata K3 in A minor
Keyboard Sonata K380 in E major
Keyboard Sonata K431 in G major
Keyboard Sonata K9 in D minor

Alexandre Tharaud (piano)


----------



## MrTortoise

Johann Sebastian Bach

Cantata No. 109 'Ich glaube, lieber Herr, hilf meinem Unglauben!'
Cantata No. 81 ''Jesus schläft, was soll ich hoffen?'

Bogna Bartosz, alto; Jörg Dürmüller, tenor, Klaus Mertens, bass
Amsterdam Baroque Orchestra and Choir
Ton Koopman, cond.


----------



## Guest

MrTortoise said:


> Johann Sebastian Bach
> 
> Cantata No. 109 'Ich glaube, lieber Herr, hilf meinem Unglauben!'
> Cantata No. 81 ''Jesus schläft, was soll ich hoffen?'
> 
> Bogna Bartosz, alto; Jörg Dürmüller, tenor, Klaus Mertens, bass
> Amsterdam Baroque Orchestra and Choir
> Ton Koopman, cond.


Was it a good choice to purchase this box of cantatas ?:tiphat:


----------



## Vasks

*Spohr - Overture to "Der Berggeist" (Frohlich/cpo)
Mendelssohn - Piano Trio #1 (Kalichstein, Laredo, Robinson/Vox)*


----------



## Andolink

*G.F. Handel*: _Radamisto_









*J.S. Bach*: _'Schmücke dich, o liebe Seele', BWV 180_









*Johannes Brahms*: _String Quartet No. 1 in C minor, Op. 51 no. 1_


----------



## Cosmos

A dreary rainy morning, so I'll spend the next hour listening to two awesome string quartets that fit the mood;

Schubert - SQ 14 in d minor, "Death and the Maiden"










I feel dumb saying this, but I only have this quartet, and a recording of no. 15 in my collection, and every time I say I'm going to set aside time to check out the rest of Schubert's quartets, and I still haven't. Maybe that will be my next listening project.

then, Debussy, SQ










The other day, I put on Faure's quartet from this same album, so depending on my mood, I might just "finish" this listening with the Ravel quartet while I'm at it.


----------



## MrTortoise

traverso said:


> Was it a good choice to purchase this box of cantatas ?:tiphat:


I'm enjoying it immensely! I wanted to have a cycle that would form the backbone of my Cantata exploration and decided on Koopman due to its relatively good reviews and the reputation of the other Koopman recordings I have heard. The soloists are always satisfactory if not outstanding. The orchestra HIP of course and there is wonderful energy from players and singers. I couldn't say these are 'operatic' performances, however as I listen the question of what would a Bach opera sound like pops into mind continually. An emphasis on the text is the forefront of these interpretations, both singers and instrumentalists showing this commitment. For instance in this last set I listened to the word painting of the wind and the rock in 'Ihr Kleingläubigen, warum seid ihr so furchtsam?' from BWV 81 was so much fun after the yearning of 'Jesus schläft, was soll ich hoffen?'.

I'm most familiar with this set, however I have also sampled Gardiner and Suzuki and I think any of these three would be fine choices. But please, consult with your own personal Bach recording specialist before taking my advice. Expert on Bach Cantatas or their recordings I am not!


----------



## Pugg

*Mahler ; Symphony 9*
New York Ph. / Leonard Bernstein


----------



## Guest

MrTortoise said:


> I'm enjoying it immensely! I wanted to have a cycle that would form the backbone of my Cantata exploration and decided on Koopman due to its relatively good reviews and the reputation of the other Koopman recordings I have heard. The soloists are always satisfactory if not outstanding. The orchestra HIP of course and there is wonderful energy from players and singers. I couldn't say these are 'operatic' performances, however as I listen the question of what would a Bach opera sound like pops into mind continually. An emphasis on the text is the forefront of these interpretations, both singers and instrumentalists showing this commitment. For instance in this last set I listened to the word painting of the wind and the rock in 'Ihr Kleingläubigen, warum seid ihr so furchtsam?' from BWV 81 was so much fun after the yearning of 'Jesus schläft, was soll ich hoffen?'.
> 
> I'm most familiar with this set, however I have also sampled Gardiner and Suzuki and I think any of these three would be fine choices. But please, consult with your own personal Bach recording specialist before taking my advice. Expert on Bach Cantatas or their recordings I am not!


Don't worry:tiphat:,I have the Koopman,the Suzuki and my favourite with Leonhardt and Harnoncourt.Technically the Koopman and Suzuki are much better,but there are things in that set I realy would not be without.Please listen to the aria "Schläfert allen Sorgenkummer"


----------



## Guest

Schubert
SQs no 11 and 14

Melos Quartett


----------



## elgar's ghost

A one-acter from von Zemlinsky earlier today. For anyone who revels in the psychodrama of Puccini's _Il tabarro_ but hasn't heard this then I'd eagerly recommend von Zemlinsky's treatment of Oscar Wilde's story. In fact, both operas were written at pretty much the same time. Orchestrations of six Alma Mahler songs make for an imaginative fill-up.

_Eine florentinische Tragödie_ op.16 (1915-16)


----------



## kanishknishar

*#19 - Vanska/Minnesota Orchestra - Beethoven's Fourth Symphony*







​
An unremarkable, sometimes downright placid recording of the work. I don't agree with Vanska's rendition of Beethoven's masterpiece. Kudos to BIS for excellent sound yet again. I find it utterly baffling how of all recordings the ever-critical Hurwitz would praise the Vanska cycle.

What possible merit does he find it these recordings? The playing seems sluggish sometimes, frankly - _not_ "slow"; I think that's worth pointing out -- Celibidache and Klemperer were slow but they managed to make it worth. These aren't terrible performances by any stretch of the word but they aren't very good. Definitely the worst performance of the Fourth I've heard [but again, that's only because there are so many better performances.] The saving grace is the Fourth movement - very good.

I guess this just verifies what I've always professed: Don't trust the reviewers; people have wildly different opinions.

To Vanska lovers: Yes, I accept the subjectivity of my views. This might be a great cycle to you. And I can respect that. 

Onward to another Vanska trial!


----------



## MrTortoise

traverso said:


> Don't worry:tiphat:,I have the Koopman,the Suzuki and my favourite with Leonhardt and Harnoncourt.Technically the Koopman and Suzuki are much better,but there are things in that set I realy would not be without.Please listen to the aria "Schläfert allen Sorgenkummer"


Thanks Traverso, I play this tonight when I have some time for listening. I will be counting on you to be one of my Bach Cantata experts. The Cantatas are a musical universe to explore! :tiphat:


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

Franz Schubert - Piano Sonata No. 16 in A minor, D. 845; Piano Sonata No. 17 in D Major, D. 850 (Christian Zacharias).









Exploring the Zacharias set of Schubert sonatas further. I really like his 'agile', dynamic and intimate style - it fits the works very well imo.


----------



## bejart

JS Bach: The Art of Fugue, BWV 1080

Quartetto Bernini: Marco Serino and Yuko Ichihara, violins -- Gabriele Croci, viola -- Valeriano Taddeo, cello


----------



## Marschallin Blair

*


GregMitchell said:












Classic performances of these two Tchaikovsky works, with Stokowski and the Stadium Symphony Orchestra (actually the New York Philharmonic Orchestra) whipping up quite a storm in both works.

Click to expand...

*









I love that Stokowski _Francesca da Rimini_. The strings are torrid and the drama slays.

In my book- up at the way, way top of Olympus there's the Stokowski and the Svetlanov. . . . . . . and then all of the earth-bound rest below.

Tchaikovsky never held back.

Why should interpreters of his works?


----------



## joen_cph

Regarding good, fiery _Francesca da Rimini _recordings, there are also those by Ovchinnikov and Mravinsky.


----------



## Pugg

​*Jules Massenet: Manon.*
_Beverly Sills/ Nicolai Gedda/ Gérard Souzay/Gabriel bacquier.
Julius Ruding _conducting.


----------



## Guest

MrTortoise said:


> Thanks Traverso, I play this tonight when I have some time for listening. I will be counting on you to be one of my Bach Cantata experts. The Cantatas are a musical universe to explore! :tiphat:


Too much honour Sir,I don't look upon myself as an expert,I am just a music lover.:tiphat:


----------



## Marschallin Blair

As so often with Renee Fleming, I find her singing to have a beautifully intoned but relatively placid expression to it. I just didn't expect to hear quite so much of it on her first recording of Strauss' _Four Last Songs_- as she excels so much in the Strauss and Korngold idiom.

The remake that she did with Thielemann twelve years later on Decca displays more emotional and inflectional response to the text; and if ever I have the urge to put on a Fleming _Four Last Songs_, this will be the one I listen to.


----------



## Blancrocher

Prokofiev: Piano Concerto 5, Piano Sonata 8 (Richter/Rowicki)


----------



## pmsummer

PSALMS OF DAVID
MOTETS FOR DOUBLE CHOIR
*Heinrich Schütz*
Dresden Kruezchor
_members of_ Staatskapelle Dresden
Rudolf Mauersberger - director

_Brilliant Classics_


----------



## joen_cph

( I think you know this, P M Summer  : ).









*Lou Harrison*: _Concerto for Violin, Cello & Gamelan Orchestra _/ soloists from the Mirecourt Trio etc. / TR LP

A non-essential work, the piece sounds a bit like Hovhaness, when he´s being quite simple - exoticism bordering even to New Age easy listening. Refreshing and entertaining at first hearing, but not something to return to very often.


----------



## Dongiovanni

First hearing of


----------



## mmsbls

Alexander Alyabiev - The Magic Drum, Orchestral and Incidental Works

He's a rather obscure composer, but I heard his piano quintet awhile ago and enjoyed it so I thought I'd sample some other works. They are all generally enjoyable, but nothing really grabbed me. The short (8 minutes) Symphony No. 3 for 4 horns was probably the work that I most enjoyed.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Marschallin Blair said:


> As so often with Renee Fleming, I find her singing to have a beautifully intoned but relatively placid expression to it. I just didn't expect to hear quite so much of it on her first recording of Strauss' _Four Last Songs_- as she excels so much in the Strauss and Korngold idiom.
> 
> The remake that she did with Thielemann twelve years later on Decca displays more emotional and inflectional response to the text; and if ever I have the urge to put on a Fleming _Four Last Songs_, this will be the one I listen to.


I so agree. I find also that, by the time of her second recording, the voice has acquired a new richness lower down, which I find most attractive. It's not my favourite _Vier letzte Lieder_ (I think you know who is) but it's one of my top five,


----------



## Tsaraslondon

The Grieg has a certain significance for me. Back when I was 18, I danced the role of Rikard Nordraak in the closing ballet sequence at the end of the musical *Song of Norway*, loosely based on Grieg's life. The ballet was danced to a truncated version of the Piano Concerto. Nodraak made his entrance to that glorious melody in the final movement, and my father, who died much too young of cancer the following year, was in the pit. He was conductor for several of the local amateur operatic societies, but, aside from conducting some Offenbach, Strauss and Lehar operettas, this was the closest he got to classical music. I remember how much it meant to him to conduct this piece, and how proud he was of me dancing on stage.

The performances of both the Grieg and the Schumann here are absolutely superb, fresh and spontaneous, and marvelously played by both orchestra and pianist.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

GregMitchell said:


> I so agree. I find also that, by the time of her second recording, the voice has acquired a new richness lower down, which I find most attractive. *It's not my favourite Vier letzte Lieder (I think you know who is) but it's one of my top five*,












Cluck, cluck 'Top Five.' _;D_

Bring on the Best in Show, _ma cousine_.

- No, not 'you,' Elle.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

GregMitchell said:


> The Grieg has a certain significance for me. Back when I was 18, I danced the role of Rikard Nordraak in the closing ballet sequence at the end of the musical *Song of Norway*, loosely based on Grieg's life. The ballet was danced to a truncated version of the Piano Concerto. *Nodraak made his entrance to that glorious melody in the final movement, and my father, who died much too young of cancer the following year, was in the pit. He was conductor for several of the local amateur operatic societies, but, aside from conducting some Offenbach, Strauss and Lehar operettas, this was the closest he got to classical music. I remember how much it meant to him to conduct this piece, and how proud he was of me dancing on stage. *
> 
> The performances of both the Grieg and the Schumann here are absolutely superb, fresh and spontaneous, and marvelously played by both orchestra and pianist.


And I'm so proud of you making this post.

What a beautiful story. I'd love to see you as a kid dancing around on stage with your dad conducting. I love that your dad had a passion for dance and operetta. I love my dad to death- now here comes the drop hammer- but he never really understood my passion for opera. . . among other things. He would amiably and benevolently endure it, but never indulge it- so unlike your father.

Cheers to him.

. . . and to the Andsnes/Jansons Grieg_ Piano Concerto _'too' of course.


----------



## George O

William Sterndale Bennett (1816-1875)

Piano Concerto No. 4 in F minor

Symphony in G minor

Milton Keynes Chamber Orchestra / Hilary Davan Wetton
Malcolm Binns, piano

on Milton Keynes Music Series (England), from 1986


----------



## Blancrocher

Messiaen: Chronochromie, La Ville D'En Haut, Et Exspecto Resurrectionem Mortuorum (Boulez)


----------



## OldFashionedGirl

_On Spotify:_







*Mahler* - Symphony no. 7
Abbado. Chicago Symphony Orchestra


----------



## Marschallin Blair

In Merimee's _Carmen_, Carmen is characterized as having long black hair with a blue sheen like a raven's wing.

She's wearing white silk stockings with dainty red Morocco leather wedges fastened with flame-colored ribbons.

She's the ultimate_ gitanilla femme fatale _flirt, totally in control of her actions.

Nobody in my experience brings out this exotic, earthy sexiness more than Maria Callas.

She really 'is' Carmen.

The way she sexily and imperiously express herself with the _"Eh! Compère, que fais-tu là?"_ is so great.

She really is a Tigress stretching her claws in the sun, ready for the hunt.










Dame Janet has the perfect voice for Respighi's _Aretusa_- which is pure exuberant, Italianate, Shelleyan spring beauty.

Absolutely 'OUT-STAND-ING' performance 'and' pristine engineered sound.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

I don't often listen to Mendelssohn, and I think I've only listened to this disc (a freebie with BBC Music Magazine) once before, my first acquaintance with his second symphony.

This seems to me to be an excellent performance under Richard Hickox, with Veronique Gens amongst the soloists. I enjoyed it quite a lot.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Mendelssohn, Symphony No. 4. Berg, Lulu Suite*

I can't get a picture up of the Mendelssohn, but it's with the Academy of St. Martin in the Fields. It's a well-done recording but not my particular favorite. The Berg, though, is much better than my other recording by Michael Gielen, if for nothing else but the sound quality. I think I'll stick around for Der Wein.


----------



## Wood

MESSIAEN: St Francis of Assisi

in four parts on You-Tube.










It is great.


----------



## Badinerie

Been Ignoring the old boys lately...So...










Still managed to slip Ormandy and the Philedelphia orchestra in somewhere.!


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Dvorak, Symphony No. 3*


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Wood said:


> MESSIAEN: St Francis of Assisi
> 
> in four parts on You-Tube.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is great.


I was at the London premiere at the Royal Festival Hall in 1988 under Kent Nagano. To be honest, I can't remember much about it except that it was very long and that there were three ondes martenots in the huge orchestra.


----------



## bejart

Jiri Antonin Benda (1722-1795): Sinfonia No.5 in G Major

Christian Benda directing the Prague Chamber Orchestra


----------



## George O

*Emma really likes this record*



















Frank Martin (1890-1974): Sonata 1 for Piano and Violin (Opus 1)

Carol Sadowski, violin
Yolanda Liepa, piano

Herbert Fromm (1905-1995): Sonata for Piano (based on a Sephardic Hymn)

Yolanda Liepa, piano

on Opus One (Greenville, Maine), from 1983


----------



## EricABQ

Sorabji's trancedental etude no. 44 played by Fredrick Ullen.

Fantastic.


----------



## JosefinaHW

Twentieth Century Romantics. Nicholas Baley, Double Bass. Geoffrey Duce

(I'd like to hear your opinions and comments re/ this recording, particulary the _Two Pieces_ Op. 32, Reinhold Gliere and _Double Bass Sonata_ Op. 100 Derek Bourgeois. Gliere and Bourgeois are new to me; I've read some background information and also posted the Bourgeois in the "Derek Bourgeois Thread" if you would prefer to talk about this piece or others there. Thank you)

















http://www.prestoclassical.co.uk/r/Nimbus/NI6308

I am listening via ClassicsOnline


----------



## ShropshireMoose

Scarlatti: 18 Sonatas Yevgeny Sudbin

Arrived at last, the new Sudbin-Scarlatti disc. It's every bit as good as the first, and praise can go no higher in my book.


----------



## ShropshireMoose

Jeff W said:


> Good evening TC! Time to listen to this week's Saturday Symphony!
> 
> View attachment 82453
> 
> 
> Leonard Bernstein conducting the New York Philharmonic in Tchaikovsky's Symphony No. 3 'Polish'. I've never really warmed up to this symphony (or to the piece that follows it on this disc, the 'Romeo and Juliet' Fantasy Overture). Maybe this will be the one that does it for me?


You must hear Albert Coates and the London Symphony Orchestra.


----------



## ShropshireMoose

Jeff W said:


> I'll have to try to check that one out. Hopefully I can find the right keywords to conjure it up on Apple Music!
> 
> Another one I will have to give a listen to. Tchaikovsky is a composer I never bore of.


Do try Albert Coates and the London Symphony Orchestra!!!!!!


----------



## ShropshireMoose

Pugg said:


> Good choice Jeff, although I do like Muti just a tad more :tiphat:


Have you heard Albert Coates and the London Symphony Orchestra?????


----------



## ShropshireMoose

Marschallin Blair said:


> . . . or maybe, Jeff, just 'maybe' it will be the Svetlanov. _;D_


Or maybe it will be Albert Coates and the London Symphony Orchestra. Have you heard them???? It really is a most remarkable performance.


----------



## schigolch




----------



## StlukesguildOhio

Marschallin Blair-










In Merimee's _Carmen_, Carmen is characterized as having long black hair with a blue sheen like a raven's wing.

She's wearing white silk stockings with dainty red Morocco leather wedges fastened with flame-colored ribbons.

She's the ultimate _gitanilla femme fatale _ flirt, totally in control of her actions.

Nobody in my experience brings out this exotic, earthy sexiness more than Maria Callas.

She really 'is' Carmen.

The way she sexily and imperiously express herself with the _"Eh! Compère, que fais-tu là?"_ is so great.

She really is a Tigress stretching her claws in the sun, ready for the hunt.

Is there any recent _Carmen_ of real merit?

Along with Callas I must have Beecham with de los Angeles and Beecham with Risë Stevens.

Dame Janet has the perfect voice for Respighi's Aretusa- which is pure exuberant, Italianate, Shelleyan spring beauty.










Absolutely 'OUT-STAND-ING' performance 'and' pristine engineered sound.

Now you got me searching out what will likely be another new purchase.

:lol:


----------



## mmsbls

Antheil: Piano Concertos 1 and 2, A Jazz Symphony, etc.

This CD was recommended in the Antheil Guestbook (Thanks elgars ghost). I heard it on Naxos and loved both concertos. I will definitely get the CD.


----------



## Balthazar

*Janáček ~ On an Overgrown Path, Book I
Schumann ~ Kinderszenen, Op. 15; Waldszenen, Op. 82*

Marc-André Hamelin delivers top notch performances of these works.


----------



## Guest

Very crisp/clear playing and sound.


----------



## KenOC

Sibelius Symphony No. 3 and (now) No. 2, Lahti SO, Okko Kamu cond. Maybe my favorite set of these.


----------



## dgee

Medieval hardcore party mix


----------



## George O

Zoltan Kodaly (1882-1967)

Duo for Violin and Cello
Sonata for Cello and Piano
Sonatina for Cello and Piano

Elemer Lavotha, cello
Nils-Erik Sparf, violin
Kerstin Aberg, piano

on BIS (Sweden; made in West Germany), from 1980

5 stars


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

This, following Marschallin Blair's recommendation...

followed by this:


----------



## JosefinaHW

_Coloratora_, Anu Komsi

Gliere, _Coloratora Soprano Concerto_ Op. 82









***

"Anu Komsi's cosmopolitan experience and technical expertise show in the breadth and quality of her programme. And Sakari Oramo makes much of her accompaniments."

Gramophone Magazine
January 2013
"Are coloratura soprano showcases ever supposed to be this provocative?...Placing Gliere and Zorn on the same disc is a brilliant stroke of programming. Komsi is at her inventive best in creating subtexts to the wordless vocal lines, suggesting a sunny lifetime of experience in Gliere...[Her] artistry comes together fully in Sibelius's Luonnotar"


----------



## tortkis

If Tigers Were Clouds ~ Eight decades of women in experimental music - Zeitgeist (Innova)








*Mildred Couper* (1887-1974): Xanadu (1930) for two pianos tuned a quarter-tone apart
*Annie Gosfield* (b. 1960): Five Will Get You Seven (2001)
*Pauline Oliveros* (b. 1932): Sound Fishes (1992) - A Deep Listening group improvisation by Zeitgeist with Pauline Oliveros, microtonal accordion
*Eleanor Hovda* (b. 1940): If Tigers were Clouds... then reverberating, they would create all songs (1993) for percussion and piano
*Beth Custer* (b. 1958): Swim! (from Vinculum Symphony Twin Cities) (2002) - Song and improv featuring newly-invented acoustical, mechanical, automotive, and unusual sound sculptures and instruments
Hymn No. 1 (For Bertha), an improvisation on the Arthur Ferris instruments (1872-after 1943) (2003)
*Yoko Ono* (b. 1933): Pieces for Orchestra (1962)
*Mildred Couper*: Dirge (1937) for two pianos tuned a quarter-tone apart
Ironia: an improvisation on the Arthur Ferris instruments (2003)
*Johanna M. Beyer* (1888-1944): Clarinet Suite No. 2 in B-Flat Major (1932) for B-Flat clarinet


----------



## KenOC

Beethoven's Op. 2 piano sonatas, Stewart Goodyear playing with style and spirit. It's easy to forget how good these early works are.


----------



## Guest

Marvelously intense playing and superb sound.


----------



## Morimur

KenOC said:


> Sibelius Symphony No. 3 and (now) No. 2, Lahti SO, Okko Kamu cond. Maybe my favorite set of these.


Lovely cover design.


----------



## bejart

Haydn: Variations in F Minor

Mikhail Pletnev, piano


----------



## Cosmos

Spanish evening music: Albéniz - Iberia, cuaderno 3
1. El Albaiciín 
2. El Polo
3. Lavapiés

with Alicia de Larrocha


----------



## JosefinaHW

Mahler: Symphony No. 1 in D major
Live Recording, Munich, Herkulessaal 26.-27.06.2014
Symphonieorchester des Bayerischen Rundfunks, Yannick Nézet-Séguin









http://www.prestoclassical.co.uk/r/BR+Klassik/900143

I'm listening via ClassicsOnline


----------



## Pugg

*Bach*: The 6 Brandenburg Concertos 
Disc 2


----------



## Pugg

ShropshireMoose said:


> View attachment 82478
> 
> 
> Scarlatti: 18 Sonatas Yevgeny Sudbin
> 
> Arrived at last, the new Sudbin-Scarlatti disc. It's every bit as good as the first, and praise can go no higher in my book.


----------



## Pugg

Cosmos said:


> Spanish evening music: Albéniz - Iberia, cuaderno 3
> 1. El Albaiciín
> 2. El Polo
> 3. Lavapiés
> 
> with Alicia de Larrocha


What's not to like?:tiphat:


----------



## Pugg

​*Renée Fleming; The Beautiful Voice *


----------



## Pugg

ShropshireMoose said:


> Have you heard Albert Coates and the London Symphony Orchestra?????


Please tell me more:tiphat:
I do have him conducting on old opera stars discs .


----------



## JosefinaHW

DavidA said:


> Ah, "When the cat's away the mice will play!" :lol:


Maybe she plays the same disc full blast when you're out!


----------



## Pugg

Next on:



*Saint-Saens*: Organ Symphony; Rotterdam Philharmonic Orchestra, Edo de Waart

Liszt: Organ Works* (Prelude and Fugue on the Name B-A-C-H, S.260; Funeral Ode, S.268 No.2; Fantasy and Fugue on ""Ad nos, ad salutarem undam"", S. 259) Daniel Chorzempa, Rotterdam Philharmonic Orchestra, Edo de Waart


----------



## Pugg

​
*The Pied Piper of the Opera; Martin Fröst (clarinet)*
Opera paraphrases on the clarinet

Danzihantasie über 'Là ci darem la mano' from 'Don Juan' by Mozart
Hallström:Spinn, spinn, gyllne sländan min! from Den Bergtagna (The Bride of the Mountain King)
Hiller, W:Am Calvarienberg (No. 3 from 'Hamelin * 3 Klangbilder aus der Oper Der Rattenfänger')
Lovreglio, D:Fantasia da Concerto su motivi de 'La Traviata' by Verdi, Op. 45
Mozart:Ach, ich fühl's (from Die Zauberflöte, K620)
Rossini:Introduction, Theme and Variations for Clarinet & Orchestra
Saint-Saënsrintemps qui commence (from Samson et Dalila)
Weber:Leise, leise, fromme Weise (from Der Freischütz)

Martin Fröst (clarinet)

Singapore Symphony Orchestra, Lan Shui


----------



## Pugg

​
*Bernstein: Mass*.
Alan Titus, et al
Leonard Bernstein conducting.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Verdi's early rarely performed Donizettian comedy in a sparkling recording from 1951. It may not be as refined as the later Philips Gardelli set, but it is arguably more idiomatic. The cast is a fine one too, with Renato Capecchi and Sesto Bruscantini both excellent in the buffo roles and Juan Oncina, a tenor in the Schipa mould, a stylish Edoardo. The ladies reverse the vocal character of the Philips set, with the light-voiced Lina Pagliughi in the role of the Marchesa, and the more mezzo-ish Laura Cozzi as Giulietta. The Philips pairing of Cossotto and Norman has always seemed a little odd to me, beautifully though they sing, and this recording makes you realise why. Neither singer has the blithe lightness of touch evinced by their counterparts on this Cetra set.

The 1951 mono broadcast sound favours the voices and can't hope to compare with the Philips, but Simonetto conducts a sprightly version of the score.


----------



## hpowders

Bach Organ Works, Volume One
Todd Fickley
Schnitger Organ (1721)
Zwolle, The Netherlands

First of a promised complete collection of Bach's works for organ.
This one contains the Toccata, Adagio and Fugue, Trio Sonata No. 1 and the magnificent Passacaglia in c Minor.
Fine mainstream performances.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mendelssohn: Songs without words *

*Javier Perianes*
Song without Words, Op. 19b No. 1 in E major 'Sweet Remembrance'
Song without Words, Op. 19b No. 6 in A minor 'Venetianisches Gondellied'
Song without Words, Op. 30 No. 6 in F sharp minor 'Venezianisches Gondellied No. 2'
Song without Words, Op. 38 No. 6 in A flat major 'Duetto'
Song without Words, Op. 53 No. 1 in A flat major
Song without Words, Op. 53 No. 3 in G minor
Song without Words, Op. 62 No. 5 in A minor 'Venetianisches Gondellied No. 3'
Song without Words, Op. 67 No. 1 in E flat major
Song without Words, Op. 67 No. 2 in F sharp minor
Song without Words, Op. 67 No. 3 in B flat major
Song without Words, Op. 67 No. 6 in E major 'Lullaby'
Song without Words, Op. 85 No. 4 in D major
Song without Words, Op. 102 No. 1 in E minor
Song without Words, Op. 102 No. 4 in G minor
Song without Words, Op. 102 No. 6 in C major
Variations in E flat major, Op. 82
Rondo capriccioso in E major, Op. 14
Prelude & Fugue for piano in E minor, Op. 35 No. 1
Variations sérieuses in D minor Op. 54

_Javier Perianes_ (piano)


----------



## Blancrocher

Schumann: Symphonies (Bernstein)


----------



## ShropshireMoose

Pugg said:


> Please tell me more:tiphat:
> I do have him conducting on old opera stars discs .


His recording of the Tchaikovsky 3rd Symphony from 1932 is, quite simply one of the most thrilling things that I've ever heard on record. Right from the word go he grabs the music by the scruff of the neck and plays it as though it were the greatest and most emotional piece of music ever written. I've never heard anything quite like it, and it certainly makes many other performances of this piece sound rather leaden by comparison. Coates was born in St. Petersburg, his father was working over there, and his parents had many parties with all the leading musicians of the day present, at one of which Coates met Tchaikovsky. He also, as an eleven year old, walked some miles to attend the composer's funeral. This recording can be heard on youtube uploaded from someone's 78s, or you can still find fairly cheaply the very fine Biddulph transfer on amazon:









Well worth considering, as his Hamlet/Romeo and Juliet are also performances of blazing intensity, the Scherzo from "Manfred" is also on there and only makes you regret that he didn't record the whole thing. Adrian Boult heard Coates conduct the "Pathetique" in 1945, and was so impressed that he went backstage to suggest that Coates may like to conduct the 4th Symphony that Boult was due to do the following day, as he felt sure Coates would do it so much better than he!


----------



## ShropshireMoose

Schubert: String Quartet in G, D.887/String Trio in B-flat, D.471/String Quartet Fragment, D2c Leipzig String Quartet

The first CD in this newly purchased box, and it is superb, the playing is everything you could wish for, they clearly have the music of this most lovable of composers in their very blood, the recording is superb too and all in all it makes me very happy to have decided on this version of the complete quartets.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

*


George O said:





















Frank Martin (1890-1974): Sonata 1 for Piano and Violin (Opus 1)

Carol Sadowski, violin
Yolanda Liepa, piano

Click to expand...




George O said:



Herbert Fromm (1905-1995): Sonata for Piano (based on a Sephardic Hymn)

Yolanda Liepa, piano

on Opus One (Greenville, Maine), from 1983

Click to expand...

*Oh my ' ' God ' ' is that cute!!

_"Its not about you Frank Martin. . . or even about that cute Italian greyhound Phébé across the street. Its about. . . MEEEEEEE. Right here. Right now."_

- Go get 'em, Emmy.


----------



## Pugg

ShropshireMoose said:


> His recording of the Tchaikovsky 3rd Symphony from 1932 is, quite simply one of the most thrilling things that I've ever heard on record. Right from the word go he grabs the music by the scruff of the neck and plays it as though it were the greatest and most emotional piece of music ever written. I've never heard anything quite like it, and it certainly makes many other performances of this piece sound rather leaden by comparison. Coates was born in St. Petersburg, his father was working over there, and his parents had many parties with all the leading musicians of the day present, at one of which Coates met Tchaikovsky. He also, as an eleven year old, walked some miles to attend the composer's funeral. This recording can be heard on youtube uploaded from someone's 78s, or you can still find fairly cheaply the very fine Biddulph transfer on amazon:
> 
> View attachment 82496
> 
> 
> Well worth considering, as his Hamlet/Romeo and Juliet are also performances of blazing intensity, the Scherzo from "Manfred" is also on there and only makes you regret that he didn't record the whole thing. Adrian Boult heard Coates conduct the "Pathetique" in 1945, and was so impressed that he went backstage to suggest that Coates may like to conduct the 4th Symphony that Boult was due to do the following day, as he felt sure Coates would do it so much better than he!


Thank you ever so much for this, very much appreciate it :tiphat:


----------



## Pugg

Anna Moffo.

1. Manon Lescaut / Act I / Cortese damigella
2. Manon Lescaut / Act I / Donna non vidi mai - René Leibowitz
3. Manon Lescaut / Act I / Vedete? Io son fedele
4. Manon Lescaut / Act II / Dispettosetto questo riccio!
5. Manon Lescaut / Act II / In quelle trine morbide
6. Manon Lescaut / Act II / Oh, sarò la più bella!
7. Manon Lescaut / Act II / Taci, taci, tu il cor mi frangi!
8. Manon Lescaut, Act II: Ah! Affe madamigella - Anna Moffo / René Leibowitz
9. Manon Lescaut / Act II / Senti, di qui partiamo
10. Manon Lescaut / Act II / Ah, Manon, mi tradisce
11. Manon Lescaut / Act III / Il passo m'aprite
12. Manon Lescaut / Act III / No! Pazzo son! - René Leibowitz
13. Manon Lescaut / Act IV / Sola, perduta, abbandonata...


----------



## Marschallin Blair

*



StlukesguildOhio:

Is there any recent Carmen of real merit?

Along with Callas I must have Beecham with de los Angeles and Beecham with Risë Stevens.

Click to expand...

*Absolutely.

I love De Los Angeles and Baltsa, though I confess I haven't heard the Stevens.

Baltsa's acting 'and' singing are superb; and De Los Angeles is pure gorgosity- if a bit light on the sexy and sassy.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

*


ShropshireMoose said:



Or maybe it will be Albert Coates and the London Symphony Orchestra. Have you heard them???? It really is a most remarkable performance.

Click to expand...

*Yes, its awesome. One of the very best to be sure. Incandescent. My apologies for the oversight. Coates is anything but 'earthbound' in that reading from the early thirties.

Stokowski's just a notch more dramatic in phrasing for me- and the Svetlanov as well.

And the concluding section of the Svetlanov just blows doors on any performance of anything I've heard of Tchaikovsky's.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

_Te Deum_










VI


----------



## Pugg

​*Vivaldi: Violin concerto's *(disc 1)
Yehudi Menuhin.


----------



## Vasks

_Final listening for a week_


----------



## Pugg

*Ravel*: Gaspard de la nuit - 3 poemes pour piano
*Ravel*: Le Tombeau de Couperin

Charles Rosen :tiphat:


----------



## Pugg

*Vinyl*

​
*Debussy: Pelléas et Mélisande*

_Spoorenberg / Maurane/ Londom/ Hoekman_

_L'Orchestre de la Suisse Romande, Ernest Ansermet

_:tiphat:


----------



## George O

*not THAT Helter Skelter*










Overtures

William Alwyn (1905-1985): Derby Day
-London Philharmonic Orchestra / William Alwyn

Francis Chagrin (1905-1972): Helter Skelter
-London Philharmonic Orchestra / John Pritchard

Malcolm Arnold (1921-2006): Beckus the Dandipratt
-London Symphony Orchestra / Nicholas Braithwaite

Alan Rawsthorne (1905-1971): Street Corner
-London Philharmonic Orchestra / John Pritchard

Geoffrey Bush (1920-1998): Yorick
-New Philharmonia Orchestra / Vernon Handley

Walter Leigh (1905-1942): Agincourt
-New Philharmonia Orchestra / Nicholas Braithwaite

on Lyrita (Buckinghamshire, England), from 1979


----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## Blancrocher

Faure: Piano Quintets (Domus/Marwood)


----------



## senza sordino

Arensky and Tchaikovsky piano trios
View attachment 82499


Borodin Symphony no 2, In the Steppes of Central Asia, Polovetsian Dances
Glinka Valse Fantasie
View attachment 82500


----------



## Tsaraslondon

ShropshireMoose said:


> His recording of the Tchaikovsky 3rd Symphony from 1932 is, quite simply one of the most thrilling things that I've ever heard on record. Right from the word go he grabs the music by the scruff of the neck and plays it as though it were the greatest and most emotional piece of music ever written. I've never heard anything quite like it, and it certainly makes many other performances of this piece sound rather leaden by comparison. Coates was born in St. Petersburg, his father was working over there, and his parents had many parties with all the leading musicians of the day present, at one of which Coates met Tchaikovsky. He also, as an eleven year old, walked some miles to attend the composer's funeral. This recording can be heard on youtube uploaded from someone's 78s, or you can still find fairly cheaply the very fine Biddulph transfer on amazon:
> 
> View attachment 82496
> 
> 
> Well worth considering, as his Hamlet/Romeo and Juliet are also performances of blazing intensity, the Scherzo from "Manfred" is also on there and only makes you regret that he didn't record the whole thing. Adrian Boult heard Coates conduct the "Pathetique" in 1945, and was so impressed that he went backstage to suggest that Coates may like to conduct the 4th Symphony that Boult was due to do the following day, as he felt sure Coates would do it so much better than he!


You've piqued my curiosity so I looked up the disc on Amazon. It doesn't get great reviews, not because of the performances but because of the transfers. This is what one of them says



> However, there is a problem with track 7 (Hamlet). Around 10 minutes into the track, there is a drop-out, then the next side is missing a few notes. I contacted Biddulph, who very kindly sent me a replacement free of charge, but the problem was on that copy too. A friend in the USA confirmed that his copy was similarly afflicted.


Does your copy have a similar problem?

Incidentally, I'm listening to his performance of *Francesca da Rimini* now on spotify. He's quite free with tempos, but it's absolutely thrilling. I doubt anyone would get away with it now, but he was presumably much closer to the performing tradition of the day. I must say I really liked it.


----------



## pmsummer

UNDER THE GREENWOOD TREE
_Songs from the period of, and later songs about, Robin Hood of Sherwood Forest_
*Estampie*
Graham Derrick - director

_Naxos_


----------



## hpowders

Bach Six Trio Sonatas
Ton Koopman, organ

Some terrific secular Bach here played nicely by the astonishingly versatile Mr. Koopman.

Warning: The intense deep bass vibrations on this CD can cause mirrors and wall pictures to fall.
Watch the volume!


----------



## hpowders

Taggart said:


> Brandenburg 1 - 5 disc 35 of
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a combination of
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gorgeous music beautifully played.


Pinnock's is still the best Brandenburgs for my money!


----------



## Blancrocher

Prokofiev/Ravel: Piano Concerto #3; Piano Concerto in G, Gaspard (Argerich/Abbado)


----------



## ShropshireMoose

GregMitchell said:


> You've piqued my curiosity so I looked up the disc on Amazon. It doesn't get great reviews, not because of the performances but because of the transfers. This is what one of them says
> 
> Does your copy have a similar problem?
> 
> Incidentally, I'm listening to his performance of *Francesca da Rimini* now on spotify. He's quite free with tempos, but it's absolutely thrilling. I doubt anyone would get away with it now, but he was presumably much closer to the performing tradition of the day. I must say I really liked it.


It does, but I bought the CD for the 3rd Symphony which I'd caught part of on a radio broadcast and been bowled over by, having previously considered it the weakest of the six, and in fact it's only a couple of notes that are missing from "Hamlet" so I can live with that, the original 78s are very rare so really it's that or nothing and the rest of the disc is fine. Glad you like Francesca, it's on a 2 CD set of Coates on the "Great Conductors of the 20th Century" series, which also includes a great Borodin 2nd symphony, and a manic "La Valse"!! Plus some of his Wagner recordings, one of which is the Love Duet from "Tristan und Isolde" with Leider and Melchior, that really is something special, but I imagine Greg that you probably know this already? There doesn't seem to be much of an operatic nature that's escaped your eye (and ears!)


----------



## Marschallin Blair

This cd is one of the most pristine-sounding cd's I've heard in quite some time.

The performances are red-blooded and cinematic.

I like Litton's readings much more than Bernstein's.

Not that I'm a huge Copland fan, but a friend of mine is- and when I heard this cd at his house I was blown away with what a milestone this is in Copland readings (plus one gets the 'entire' _Billy the Kid_ and _Rodeo_ ballets and not just highlights).

I just wanted to tell others about it. _;D_


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Dvorak, Symphony No. 4. Morales, Missa Si bona suscepimus*

I haven't paid much attention to Dvorak until recently, but I'm discovering that he sure had it going on. Morales was no slouch, either.


----------



## George O

Music of Varèse

Edgar Varèse (1883-1965)

Déserts
for four orchestral groups and tape
(Electronic Tape realized by Columbia-Princeton Electronic Music Center)

Hyperprism
for small orchestra and percussion

Integrals
for small orchestra and percussion

Density 21.5
for flute alone

Paris Instrumental Ensemble for Contemporary Music / Konstantin Simonovitch
Michel Debost, flute

on Angel (NYC), from 1971


----------



## Tsaraslondon

ShropshireMoose said:


> It does, but I bought the CD for the 3rd Symphony which I'd caught part of on a radio broadcast and been bowled over by, having previously considered it the weakest of the six, and in fact it's only a couple of notes that are missing from "Hamlet" so I can live with that, the original 78s are very rare so really it's that or nothing and the rest of the disc is fine. Glad you like Francesca, it's on a 2 CD set of Coates on the "Great Conductors of the 20th Century" series, which also includes a great Borodin 2nd symphony, and a manic "La Valse"!! Plus some of his Wagner recordings, one of which is the Love Duet from "Tristan und Isolde" with Leider and Melchior, that really is something special, but I imagine Greg that you probably know this already? There doesn't seem to be much of an operatic nature that's escaped your eye (and ears!)


Ha ha ha. Well yes I do know the Leider/Melchior Love Duet, but the rest of the programme looks good so I've ordered the set, and the Tchaikovsky 3rd.


----------



## Mahlerian

Debussy: Suite bergamasque, Images oubliées, Pour le piano, Estampes, D'un cahier d'esquisses, L'Isle joyeuse, Deux Arabesques, Hommage á Haydn, Rêverie, Page d'album
Zoltán Kocsis


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Handel, Water Music*


----------



## pmsummer

SYMPHONY NO.3 'PALO DURO CANYON'
CONCERTO FOR TUBA AND ORCHESTRA
*Samuel Jones*
Christopher Olka - tuba
Seattle Symphony
Gerard Schwar - conductor

_Naxos_


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Mahler, Symphony No. 3*


----------



## ShropshireMoose

Schumann: Symphonies 1 "Spring" and 4 London Philharmonic Orchestra/Sir Adrian Boult

The last couple of days having felt like spring inspired me to dig out a recording of Schumann's 1st Symphony, this remains one of my favourite Schumann cycles, Boult plays them for all they're worth and that is a great deal. Very enjoyable.


----------



## Guest

Sorabji
100 Transendental Studies : 44-62

Fredrik Ullen.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

*Mahler
Symphony No. 1 in D
Totenfeier*
Chicago Symphony Orchestra, Pierre Boulez
*
Symphony No. 4 in G*
The Cleveland Orchestra, Pierre Boulez, Juliane Banse, William Preucil
[Deutsche Grammophon, reisssued 2013]










*Bartók
Cantata Profana, Sz.94 - The Nine Splendid Stags*
John Aler, John Tomlinson, Chicago Symphony Orchestra, Pierre Boulez, Chicago Symphony Chorus
*
The Wooden Prince, Op.13 (Sz. 60)*
Chicago Symphony Orchestra, Pierre Boulez
[Deutsche Grammophon, reissued 2009]


----------



## TurnaboutVox

This evening's listening has been:

*
John Dowland
First Booke of Songs or Ayres*
Rogers Covey-Crump (tenor), Jakob Lindberg (lute)
[BIS, 1994]


----------



## Balthazar

*Mahler ~ Symphony No. 4*

Leonard Bernstein leads the Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra. Helmut Wittek sings.


----------



## bejart

Juan Crisostomo de Arriaga (1806-1826): Symphony in D Minor

Sir Charles Mackerras leading the Scottish Chamber Orchestra


----------



## Blancrocher

Elliott Carter: String Quartets 1 & 5 (Pacifica)


----------



## DiesIraeCX

*Claude Debussy*: 
- _Preludes, Livre 2, L 123_ (Zimerman)
- _Sonate en trio, L. 137_ (Wolfgang Schulz (Flute), Wolfram Christ (Viola), Margit-Anna Suess (Harp))
*Arnold Schönberg*: _Five Pieces for Orchestra, Op.16 _(Robert Craft/LSO)
*Béla Bartók*: _String Quartet No. 4, SZ 91_ (Emerson Quartet)


----------



## Guest

If Reger's and Busoni's busier pieces are your thing, then you ought to like Truscott! Very good playing (much of the music sounds very difficult to play). Good but rather closely mic'd sound.


----------



## JosefinaHW

Badinerie said:


> Berlin Philharmonic Concert Hall Live ; Gustavo Dudamel Simon Bolivar Symphony Orchestra, Stravinsky Petroushka & Le Sacre du Printemps.
> 
> My free week is up but they still have some free concerts on the site.


All the interviews are free (or at least most)--lots of good stuff: check out Herbert Blomstedt on Franz Berwald and Dvorak 
https://www.digitalconcerthall.com/en/interview/22401-3


----------



## EarthBoundRules

Wagner's Tannhäuser with Georg Solti conducting the Vienna Philharmonic.


----------



## JosefinaHW

Marschallin Blair said:


> Good Friday music
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I 'so love' Basil Poledouris' Main Title to _Flesh and Blood_.
> 
> I hear this and I just want to roam the 'world.'


I really enjoyed his soundtrack to Les Miserables... not the Broadway show... especially Javer's final scene!


----------



## aleazk

Some Ars Antiqua hits. I always preferred Ars Antiqua to Ars Nova and even Renaissance.















I strongly recommend this one and the other part of this collection.


----------



## tortkis

Cristóbal de Morales (c.1500-1553): Officium Defunctorum, Missa Pro Defunctis - Hespèrion XX / Jordi Savall (Astrée Auvidis)


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mendelssohn: Overtures.*
L.S.O Claudis Abbado


----------



## Pugg

Balthazar said:


> *Mahler ~ Symphony No. 4*
> 
> Leonard Bernstein leads the Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra. Helmut Wittek sings.


"We" ... the Dutch that is , we are so proud of the Roayal Concertgebouw orchestra.:tiphat:


----------



## Pugg

​*Verdi ; Aria's
Aprille Milo.*


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Jean Sibelius: Dance-Intermezzo, Op 45
Lahti Symphony Orchestra, Osmo Vänskä

Reaction:  When did Sibelius get a taste for sounding JUST like Glazunov, contrary motion, parallel 6ths and 3rds, and orchestration tricks galore??? WAT

------------------------

Leevi Madetoja - Symphonic Suite, Op.4 (1910) 
Orchestra: Oulu Symphony Orchestra
Conductor: Arvo Volmer

What is this sorcery????

Holy cow if there was a Finnish composer after my own heart other than Sibelius.... HOLY COW when the _brass _play in that finale... I wanna die in that sweet agony... *swoons over the brass chorales*


----------



## Il_Penseroso

Pugg said:


> "We" ... the Dutch that is , we are so proud of the Roayal Concertgebouw orchestra.:tiphat:


When Vladimir Horowitz was asked about the best orchestras in the world, he answered Berlin Philharmonic, Vienna Philharmonic and *The Amsterdam Royal Concertgebouw*. :tiphat:


----------



## Il_Penseroso




----------



## Pugg

Il_Penseroso said:


> When Vladimir Horowitz was asked about the best orchestras in the world, he answered Berlin Philharmonic, Vienna Philharmonic and *The Amsterdam Royal Concertgebouw*. :tiphat:


Besides wonderful playing they do have the advantage of a sublime music hall, with even moor sublime acoustic.
Those famous red stairs besides the organ, where dozens of world famous stars had to come down.
( march 30 th Renée Fleming)


----------



## Sloe

Cornelis Dopper´s seventh symphony


----------



## Pugg

​Clarinet Concertos dedicated to Benny Goodman

_Arnold_:Clarinet Concerto No. 2, Op. 115

_Copland_:Clarinet Concerto

Hindemith:Concerto for Clarinet and Orchestra

*Martin Fröst* (clarinet)

Malmö Symphony Orchestra, Lan Shui

"All three of these concertos were written for Benny Goodman, but, not surprisingly, it's the Arnold work which most fully exploits his dedicatee's jazz background. The first movement is a typical Arnoldian scherzando, with an irrepressible Tam O'Shanter/Beckus the Dandipratt audacity.
Fröst and Lan Shui clearly relish its verve and energy, and then bring a seductive richness to the main theme of the slow movement. Yet they don't miss the plangent emotional ambivalence later, for there are characteristic moments of Arnoldlike darkness here too. The outrageous showstopper finale, with its rooty-tooty clarinet tune and orchestral whoops, also has a surprise up its sleeve in its sudden lyrical interlude; but one and all let their hair down for the boisterous reprise.
At the haunting opening of the Copland concerto, Martin Fröst's clarinet steals in magically on a half-tone. Lan Shui's sympathetic and flexible support contributes to a memorable performance of Copland's masterly first movement, with the coda gently fading into the cadenza.
The Hindemith concerto which follows produces a characteristic sinewy lyricism in the first of its four movements, with some nicely touched-in brass and woodwind comments.
Again Fröst cajoles the ear with his pliable line and the effect is unexpectedly mellow. With extremely fine recording and marvellous solo playing, this triptych will be hard to surpass." Gramophone Classical Music Guide, 2010


----------



## Pugg

​*Mozart & Strauss; arias.
Beverly Sills *:tiphat:


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Suliotis in the one truly successful recording of her career, fearless in attack, if evincing some of that recklessness that was to prove her undoing. It's thrilling singing, but, though she never completely loses control, one can hear the seeds of her demise. A few years later the voice is in tatters. Still, we should be thankful for this one brief, shining moment. Neither Dimitrova in the Sinopoli recording, nor Scotto in the Muti can match the splendour of Suliotis's Abigaille.

By 1965 Gobbi was probably past his best and the top of the voice can have a raw, baying sound to it, but he is ever the great interpretive artist, brilliantly charting Nabucco's descent into madness.

The rest of the cast is perfectly adequate without being particularly memorable; Suliotis and Gobbi are definitely the stars. Gardelli, as ever in early Verdi, paces the score beautifully.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Berlioz: Grande Messe des Morts, Op. 5 (Requiem)*

_Peter Schreier_

Bayerische Rundfunk Sinfonieorchester, Charles Munch



> "Munch's second recording of Berlioz's setting of the Requiem Mass resonates to a vision recognising that the devil is in the quiet detail, and that (paradoxically) intimacy triumphs." BBC Music Magazine, October 2009 ****


----------



## Fugue Meister

Woke up in the middle of the night and Myaskovsky has been keeping me company while I go over the message boards, the last three symphonies...


----------



## ShropshireMoose

Schubert: String Quartets - in A Minor, D.804/in G Minor, D.18 Overture, D.470 (fragment) Leipzig String Quartet

More divine playing from the Leipzig String Quartet, I cannot fault this production at all, the playing is superb and likewise the recording, and as for the music, well, who couldn't but love Schubert???


----------



## Blancrocher

Mahler: Symphony 3, etc. (Bernstein/NY)


----------



## shadowdancer

Cantata Profana Sz 94
A really nice orchestration from an outstanding poem.
Complex, dense but nonetheless a great work


----------



## EricABQ

Continuing to somewhat haphazardly listen through Fredrick Ullen's four volumes of Sorabjii's transcendental studies. 

I've been picking out the longer pieces and listening to those. This morning it was 26 and 71 and they were both excellent.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Haydn - The Cello Concertos ; Gautier Capuçon (cello)*

Cello Concerto in D Hob. VIIb. 4
(formerly attributed to Haydn)

Haydn:
Cello Concerto No. 1 in C major, Hob. VIIb:1

Cello Concerto No. 2 in D major, Hob. VIIb:2 (Op. 101)

Mahler Chamber Orchestra, Daniel Harding


----------



## deprofundis

i will be lisening to some* Penderecki*, fonogrammi, horn concerto and partita.Please remenber sometime i post i dont feel well i need a drink and i spite anger, but from now on im posting only in the early morning, so i wont be drunk or stone and i wont rant on stuff i should ain't, beside i smoke more herbal shisha these days, i hate beer and alcohol make you lose control so i will remain sober, since alcohol make me jerk off out of the blue my anger, i dont do it on purpose please aknowledge this.But* what about this wonderfull offering of Penderecki, i would have to says it's for old and new fan of this composer, should i explain further some people on talk classical said early Penderecki was better than is new material, i agree but this cd show old and new materia so it's captivating some works date from as early as 1961 other 2009, sutch a long time span, have a great day.*


----------



## Pugg

*Beethoven*: Symphony No. 9 in D Minor, Op. 125 "Choral"

Jane Eaglen (soprano), Waltraud Meier (mezzo), Ben Heppner (tenor), Bryn Terfel (bass-baritone)

Berliner Philharmoniker, Swedish Radio Choir, Eric Ericson Chamber Choir, Claudio Abbado


----------



## AClockworkOrange

*Haydn: Complete Music for Solo Keyboard*
CD1: Keyboard Sonatas
Ronald Brautigam - fortepiano

The fortepiano in particular is the source of my now flourishing enthusiasm for the HIP approach alongside the modern approach. Wherever I have heard the fortepiano I have generally grown to prefer it - CPE Bach, Haydn, Mozart, Beethoven and Mendelssohn. Brautigam is the pianist I first heard on the fortepiano and I have been a fan from then on.

As a side, I also don't mind the harpsichord but I don't love it in the same way I do the fortepiano. That said, the works I have heard of CPE Bach have changed my opinion of the instrument for the better.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Chopin - Preludes*

Preludes (24), Op. 28
Prelude Op. 45 in C sharp minor (No. 25)
Trois Nouvelles Études
Prelude Op. posth. in A flat major (No. 26)

Mompou:
Musica Callada No. 15 on the theme of Chopin Prelude No. 4
El Lago (Le Lac)

Prelude No. 9

*Alexandre Tharaud* (Steinway piano)


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Wordsworth's_ Job _has the most arrestingly-beautiful strings of any_ Job _I've heard in the "Saraband of the Sons of God" section.

I like the Hickox more for the overall dramatic bite.

But for my time and emotional involvement, Wordsworth completely owns the opening parts of the score.

So touchingly and ravishingly beautiful.


----------



## Pugg

​ *Verdi; Heroines.
Angela Gheorghiu *:tiphat:


----------



## Marschallin Blair

*


EarthBoundRules said:



Wagner's Tannhäuser with Georg Solti conducting the Vienna Philharmonic.

Click to expand...

*


EarthBoundRules said:


> View attachment 82515


A like for lovely-lovely Christa; and two for Dernesch.

But for Solti?

- 'Not so fast,' George.

_;D_


----------



## Marschallin Blair

*


JosefinaHW said:



I really enjoyed his soundtrack to Les Miserables... not the Broadway show... especially Javer's final scene!

Click to expand...

*Yeah, it kind of sounds like _Flesh and Blood_, huh?(?!)

Ha. Ha. Ha. Ha.

I admire your enthusiasm.


----------



## pmsummer

VISIONS FROM THE BOOK
_13th - 14th c. Songs on Biblical Texts_
*Sequentia *Ensemble for Medieval Music
Barbara Thornton & Benjamin Bagby - directors

_Deutsche Harmonia Mundi _


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Scriabin's *Promethee; le poeme de feu* with plenty of fantastic fireworks from the fabulously fiery Martha Argerich.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Donizetti; Don Pasquale.*

Beverly Sills/ Alfredo Kraus/ Gramm/Titus.

Sarah Caldwell conducting this delightful recording:tiphat:


----------



## Marschallin Blair

*


GregMitchell said:












Scriabin's Promethee; le poeme de feu with plenty of fantastic fireworks from the fabulously fiery Martha Argerich.

Click to expand...

*Argerich's otherworldly playing is as exotic as the blue fire in the You Tube video.

- Scriabin would have loved it.


----------



## Blancrocher

Pogorelich playing Scarlatti; Gould's Salzburg Concert


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Callas' voice has a flexibility, silvery-sheen, and power that's scarcely imaginable in her Karajan/La Scala _Lucia_.

Its thrilling to hear something so finessed, so subtle, and so emotionally unhinged; but yet at the same time expressed with such stentorian declamation that it blows Brunnhildes off the stage.


----------



## Badinerie

Bliss...Handel and Purcell


----------



## tortkis

Pianos in The Kitchen - From Kitchen Archives No.5 (Orange Mountain)








Philip Glass: Fourth Series, Part IV (Mad Rush)
Meredith Monk: Traveling, Paris
Charlemagne Palestine: Excerpt from Evolution of a Sonority in Strumming and Arpeggio Style for Bösendorfer Piano
Anthony Davis: A Walk Through the Shadows
Dennis Russell Davies: Excerpt from Ritual for Piano by Keith Jarrett
Harold Budd: Excerpt from Preludes for Solo Piano

recorded 1976-1983, performed by the composers except for the work of Dennis Russell Davies.


----------



## Badinerie

I'm relegated to the music room tonight and spare Hi Fi No 1 dug out a nice Respighi LP. Pining for the aquaducts? 
Whoops! Another Ormandy/Philadelphia shoe-in....


----------



## SONNET CLV

http://www.bbc.com/news/entertainment-arts-35802564

In remembrance of Sir Peter Maxwell Davies (1934-2016), I presented myself with a concert of tribute to a great modern composer.

Threnody on a Plainsong for Michael Vyner (3:27)








Eight Songs for a Mad King (30:12)









Time and the Raven (13:36)








Symphony No. 6 (50:00)


----------



## millionrainbows

This 2-CD is so obscure that I could not find an image or listing of it; I got it at Goodwill for a dollar. "Piano Concertos" is the title, with Indrek Laul as pianist, and The Estonia National Symphony Orchestra cond. by Arvo Volmer. It includes Tchaikovsky 1, Liszt 1, Rachmaninov 2 and Grieg A minor. Recorded in 1996-1999 in the Estonia State Hall in Tallin, it sounds uncannily like a "live" recording, partly because of the hall, and mainly because of the fervor with which it is played. At the climaxes, I keep expecting to hear applause! This is uncanny, unlike anything I have experienced before.

There a few blurbs on the back from Minnesota Public Radio, Juilliard, Classical CD Scout, and BMG Classics, which highly praise this recording and the artists: "...fully competitive with recorded performances by such great pianists of the century as Richter, Gilels, and Horowitz." High praise indeed, and after hearing the finale of the Grieg, I sat bolt upright in my chair, exclaiming expletives...not bad for 50 cents per CD!


----------



## millionrainbows

This is some good singin' and playin.' I'm transported. I like mezzo-sopranos.


----------



## AClockworkOrange

Mendelssohn's Symphony No.5 'Reformation' performed by Claudio Abbado & London Symphony Orchestra :angel:


----------



## Blancrocher

Scriabin: Le poème de l'extase & Symphony No.3 (Barenboim)


----------



## Balthazar

*Schubert ~ Piano Sonata in A, D 959*

Renditions by Mitsuko Uchida and Paul Lewis.


----------



## Mahlerian

Schoenberg: Gurre-Lieder, Orchestral Songs op. 22
Jess Thomas, Marita Napier, Yvonne Minton, BBC Symphony Orchestra, cond. Boulez









I was in the mood for the overwhelming deluge of Late Romanticism in Schoenberg's Gurre-Lieder today, and as always, this set delivered. The subtler colors of the Orchestral Songs op. 22, sung by Minton, who also sings the Wood Dove's solo, are a bonus.


----------



## KenOC

Bartok's 3rd Piano Concerto. Andras Schiff piano, Ivan Fischer with the Budapest Festival Orchestra. Not real familiar with this work, but I like it!


----------



## ShropshireMoose

Tchaikovsky: Symphony No.5 London Symphony Orchestra/Antal Dorati
Tchaikovsky: Marche Slave/Waltz and Polonaise from "Eugene Onegin" Minneapolis Symphony Orchestra/Antal Dorati

Schubert: String Quartet in D Minor, D. 810 "Death and the Maiden"/Minuet, D.86/Minuets, D.89 Leipzig String Quartet

Great Tchaikovsky from Dorati and the respective orchestras. The 5th Symphony is excellent, and I was particularly taken with the infectious lilt he gives the Waltz from "Eugene Onegin", one of the best performances I've ever heard. The same can be said for the Leipzig Quartet's version of "Death and the Maiden", one of the most profoundly deep interpretations it has ever been my pleasure to listen to, time really did seem to stand still whilst it was on. Marvellous.


----------



## George O

Peter Maxwell Davies (1934-2016)

Image, Reflection, Shadow
(unconducted) 
Gregory Knowles, cimbalom

The Bairns of Brugh

Runes from a Holy Island

The Fires of London / Peter Maxwell Davies:
Philippa Davies, flute, piccolo, alto flute
David Campbell, clarinet, bass clarinet
Rosemary Furniss, violin, viola
Jonathan Williams, cello
Stephen Prussian, piano, celesta
Gregory Knowles, percussion

on Unicorn-Kanchana (London), from 1984


----------



## mmsbls

Vaughan Williams: Symphony 5 and 9
Kees Bakels, Bournemouth Symphony Orchestra


----------



## Blancrocher

Shostakovich: String Quartets 14-15 (Fitzwilliam)


----------



## senza sordino

In the morning
LvB String Quartets 1-3
View attachment 82535

On the bus to Seattle
Mahler Symphony no 7. 
View attachment 82536

This evening, I'm flying to California. It's spring break. See you later.


----------



## bejart

Ferdinand Ries 91784-1838): Symphony No.5 in D Minor, Op.112

Howard Griffiths directing the Zurcher Kammerorchester


----------



## Sloe

I am listening to L'heure espagnole by Maurice Ravel on the radio.


----------



## DiesIraeCX

*György Sándor Ligeti*: Etudes, Livre 1 (Pierre-Laurent Aimard)
*Arnold Schönberg*: Pierrot Lunaire (Anja Silja, Robert Craft/Twentieth Century Classics Ensemble)


----------



## opus55

Massenet: Manon










Watching election result


----------



## bejart

Joseph Martin Kraus (1756-1792): Rondo in F Major, VB 191

Jacques Despres, piano


----------



## MrTortoise

Sergei Rachmaninoff

Piano Concerto No. 3 in d minor

Garrick Ohlsson, piano
Atlanta Symphony Orchestra
Robert Spano, cond.

Just heard this on Sirius XM and it was such an outstanding performance I had to share it on Current Listening. I love it when orchestra and soloist sound so passionate and united in their interpretation, especially of warhorses such as Rach 3rd.


----------



## Jeffrey Smith

Mahlerian said:


> Schoenberg: Gurre-Lieder, Orchestral Songs op. 22
> Jess Thomas, Marita Napier, Yvonne Minton, BBC Symphony Orchestra, cond. Boulez
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was in the mood for the overwhelming deluge of Late Romanticism in Schoenberg's Gurre-Lieder today, and as always, this set delivered. The subtler colors of the Orchestral Songs op. 22, sung by Minton, who also sings the Wood Dove's solo, are a bonus.


I like Gurre Lieder well enough...but everytime I hear it, I keep thinking, _If I want to listen to Mahler, I can listen to real Mahler instead!_

Truth be told, the only Schoenberg work I truly love is Verklarte Nacht. And some of his music I hate: Erwartung, Pierrot Lunaire.


----------



## MrTortoise

Franz Schubert

Symphony No. 4 in c minor, D.417

Kölner Rundfunk-Sinfonie-Orchester
Günter Wand, cond.


----------



## Jeffrey Smith

Marschallin Blair said:


>


Never mind the Callas. It is axiomatic that she is great.
But I need to know: how is Chung's Shostakovich?


----------



## Jeffrey Smith

Beyond blabbering my evening was spent with:








as part of this set








And








as part of this set


----------



## MrTortoise

Aare Merikanto

Symphony No. 2, Op. 19
Ekho, for soprano and orchestra

Anu Komsi, soprano
Turku Philharmonic Orchestra
Petri Sakari, cond.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Bach, J.S*.: Italian Concerto; Chromatic Fantasia & Fugue


----------



## Pugg

opus55 said:


> Massenet: Manon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Watching election result


This result is good for everyone :tiphat:


----------



## Mahlerian

Jeffrey Smith said:


> I like Gurre Lieder well enough...but everytime I hear it, I keep thinking, _If I want to listen to Mahler, I can listen to real Mahler instead!_
> 
> Truth be told, the only Schoenberg work I truly love is Verklarte Nacht. And some of his music I hate: Erwartung, Pierrot Lunaire.


But Gurre-Lieder is little like Mahler (Schoenberg's "conversion" to Mahler's music didn't happen until a few years later). The style of Schoenberg's score is primarily related to Wagner and Strauss (of course, already by 1900 Schoenberg's music didn't sound quite like anybody else).

Anyway, Erwartung and Pierrot lunaire are both wonderful works, and you really shouldn't give up on them. Verklarte Nacht is fine and all, but it's not even the best work he wrote for string chamber ensemble.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Sacred Music in 18th-Century Naples*

Manna:Lectio VIII Defunctorum

Santangelo:Sinfonia in F major

Sellitto:Stabat Mater

Abchordis Ensemble

The Italians of the 18th century and later were completely absorbed with opera and instrumental music. Despite this, the sacred music of this period was not less abundant than in previous centuries. As a tribute to such an extraordinary musical liveliness and creativity, this disc presents a project involving the research and revival of unpublished 18th century Neapoitan sacred music recorded here as a world premiere.


----------



## Sloe

Jeffrey Smith said:


> I like Gurre Lieder well enough...but everytime I hear it, I keep thinking, _If I want to listen to Mahler, I can listen to real Mahler instead!_
> 
> Truth be told, the only Schoenberg work I truly love is Verklarte Nacht. And some of his music I hate: Erwartung, Pierrot Lunaire.


For me it is the opposite I prefer Schönberg over Mahler. I don´t like Verklärte Nacht that much and I love Erwartung.
I agree however with Pierrot Lunaire although hate is a too strong word.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mendelssohn: Symphony No. 2 in B flat major, Op. 52 'Lobgesang'*

Christiane Karg, Christina Landshamer (sopranos) & Michael Schade (tenor)

Chorus & Orchestra of Bavarian Radio, _Pablo Heras-Casado_:tiphat:


----------



## ArtMusic




----------



## Pugg

​
*Elina Garanca - Bel Canto*
Arias from operas by Bellini, Donizetti & Rossini

Belliniopo l'oscuro nembo (from Adelson e Salvini)
Lieto del dolce incarco…Se Romeo t'uccise un figlio (from I Capuleti e i Montecchi)
Riedi al campo (from I Capuleti e i Montecchi)

Donizetti:Il segreto per esser felici (from Lucrezia Borgia)
Al mio core oggetti amati (from L'assedio di Calais)
All'afflitto è dolce il pianto (from Roberto Devereux)

Que faire...Sol adoré de la patrie (from Dom Sébastien, Roi de Portugal)
Si, vuol di Francia il Rege...Ah! Quando all'ara scorgemi...Ah! Dal ciel discenda un raggio (from Maria Stuarda)
Io l'udia chiarmarmi a nome (from L'assedio di Calais)
Suon tremendo! (from L'assedio di Calais)
La speme un dolce palpito (from L'assedio di Calais)

Rossini:Andante from Tancredi
In questi estremi istanti (from Maometto II)
O patria...Di tanti palpiti (from Tancredi)

_Elina Garanca_ (mezzo)

Filarmonica del Teatro Comunale di Bologna, Roberto Abbado


----------



## kartikeys

Random Pisendel and Pergolesi on YouTube. 
Wondering if lesser distractions will help us make great classical music
and art, in general.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Handel: Julius Caesar*

_Beverly Sills/ Norman Treigle / Maureen Forrester et al_
_Julius Rudel_ (Conductor), New York City Opera


----------



## jim prideaux

this thread has become an integral part of my morning ( particularly ready myself for the working day) as I sit here and look back at recent posts-so enjoyable to remind myself that there are others in the world with a similar range of enthusiasms (a conclusion amplified by other threads concerning non classical as well as classical music)-I do not 'like' every post,probably because in my mind that would diminish the value of the 'like' but I always recognise any resonance in the listening of others....

so greetings to you all as I listen with greater and greater satisfaction to Davis and the Staatskapelle Dresden performing Schubert's 5th and 6th Symphonies........this following the great John Scofield's album 'Quiet'......


----------



## kanishknishar

jim prideaux said:


> this thread has become an integral part of my morning ( particularly ready myself for the working day) as I sit here and look back at recent posts-so enjoyable to remind myself that there are others in the world with a similar range of enthusiasms (a conclusion amplified by other threads concerning non classical as well as classical music)-I do not 'like' every post,probably because in my mind that would diminish the value of the 'like' but I always recognise any resonance in the listening of others....
> 
> so greetings to you all as I listen with greater and greater satisfaction to Davis and the Staatskapelle Dresden performing Schubert's 5th and 6th Symphonies........this following the great John Scofield's album 'Quiet'......


Very true. The compulsive likers greatly trivialize the value of the like. You should try Dausgaard's cycle of Schubert's symphonies on BIS, Mr. Jim.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

My beloved Verdi has been a little forgotten recently, so I'm working through the early operas, mostly via the excellence of Gardelli's 1970s Philips recordings.

I think *I Lombardi* was the first to be recorded. Like all the sets it is cast from strength with Domingo and Raimondi superb in the two male roles. Deutekom is the weak link; the voice itself can sound pallid and she has a strange way of gargling the florid music, with not so much an intrusive aitch as an intrusive w. She only appears on one more recording in the series (Odabella in *Attila*) thereafter honours were distributed amongst Caballe, Norman, Cossotto, Ricciarelli and finally Sass, who made a spectacular debut as Griselda at Covent Garden a few years after this recording was made, also under Gardelli, who is, as usual, the perfect conductor for the enterprise.

I have here the original Philips CD release, which reminds me how excellent presentation was back then; a robust slip case, a booklet with an essay by Andrew Porter, translated into French, German and Italian, a synopsis and full text and translations. Ah, those were the days.


----------



## Taggart

millionrainbows said:


> This 2-CD is so obscure that I could not find an image or listing of it; I got it at Goodwill for a dollar. "Piano Concertos" is the title, with Indrek Laul as pianist, and The Estonia National Symphony Orchestra cond. by Arvo Volmer. It includes Tchaikovsky 1, Liszt 1, Rachmaninov 2 and Grieg A minor. Recorded in 1996-1999 in the Estonia State Hall in Tallin, it sounds uncannily like a "live" recording, partly because of the hall, and mainly because of the fervor with which it is played. At the climaxes, I keep expecting to hear applause! This is uncanny, unlike anything I have experienced before.
> 
> There a few blurbs on the back from Minnesota Public Radio, Juilliard, Classical CD Scout, and BMG Classics, which highly praise this recording and the artists: "...fully competitive with recorded performances by such great pianists of the century as Richter, Gilels, and Horowitz." High praise indeed, and after hearing the finale of the Grieg, I sat bolt upright in my chair, exclaiming expletives...not bad for 50 cents per CD!


Looks like the Consonant Works set - see https://www.consonantworks.com/Home - surprised *you* couldn't find it.


----------



## Pugg

*Tchaikovsky*: Symphony No. 5 in E minor, Op. 64
Tchaikovsky: The Voyevoda, Op. 78 (Symphonic Ballad)


----------



## Blancrocher

Bartok: String Quartets (Alban Berg Quartet)


----------



## AClockworkOrange

*A morning's listening*












​
*Wagner: Parsifal - Preludes to Acts 1 & 2, Die Fliegende Hollander Overture*
Herbert von Karajan & the Berliner Philharmoniker

*Bruckner: Symphony No. 1*
Claudio Abbado & the Lucerne Festival Orchestra

Wagner's Preludes to Parsifal are the pieces which piqued my interest in the Opera. These particular performances by Karajan are simply outstanding - top of my list or second placed at worst. The worst qualities of Karajan are not present - or in minute quantities and for my money, Karajan's recordings generally seem preferable on EMI to DG - with exceptions.

Bruckner's early Symphonies draw a lot of unwarranted criticism or neglect which is a shame. The First Symphony is a wonderful piece, criminally underrated and Abbado's performance here with the Lucerne Festival Orchestra is sublime.












​
*Saint-Saens: String Quartets No. 1 & 2, Piano Quartet & Piano Quintet*
Fine Arts Quartet & Christina Ortiz (Piano)

I adore the music of Saint-Saens, the Piano Quartet and Quintet are more familiar listening but the String Quartets not so much. Time to remedy that this morning. Two beautiful pieces, my preference at the moment would be for the Second Quartet in G Major.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Jeffrey Smith said:


> Never mind the Callas. It is axiomatic that she is great.
> But I need to know: how is Chung's Shostakovich?





















Chung's Shostakovich's _Fourth_ is the most visceral reading and powerfully-engineered performance of it I've ever heard, and by a rather large margin.

The Jarvi/SNO used to be my battle standard before I head the Chung- which blows one away in the first fifteen seconds.

Its a live recording with Philadelphia but it sounds anything but.


----------



## hpowders

Charles Ives Piano Sonata No. 2 "Concord, Mass., 1840-1860"
Easley Blackwood, piano

A piano sonata to rival any of Beethoven's greatest. Kaleidoscopic, poetic and incredibly moving.

Mr. Blackwood's performance is definitive to these ears.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Martin Fröst: Roots*

1. Ancient Suite - Martin Fröst
2. Concerto for Recorder, Transverse Flute, Strings and Continuo in E Mino: IV. Presto
3. Klezmer Dance No. 2
4. Psalm från Älvdals-Åsen
5. Introduction and Variations on a Swedish Song for Clarinet and Orchestra, Op. 12
6. Hungarian Dance No. 14 in D Minor
7. 5 Stücke im Volkston, Op. 102 / I. Mit Humor ("Vanitas vanitatum")
8. 5 Stücke im Volkston, Op. 102 / II. Langsam
9. 5 Stücke im Volkston, Op. 102 / V. Stark und markiert
10. Romanian Folk Dances Sz. 56 / II. Sash Dance
11. Romanian Folk Dances Sz. 56 / III. In One Spot
12. Romanian Folk Dances Sz. 56 / IV. Dance from Bucium
13. Romanian Folk Dances Sz. 56 / V. Romanian Polka
14. Romanian Folk Dances Sz. 56 / VI. Fast Dance
15. Nana
16. Jag vet en dejlig rosa
17. Primal Blues - Martin Fröst
18. Rolig Pers Polska
19. Hymn of Echoes - Martin Fröst
20. La muerte del ángel
21. All in the Past

_Martin Fröst_ (clarinet)

Royal Stockholm Philharmonic Orchestra & The Adolf Fredrik's Girls Choir


----------



## Pugg

*Schumann*: Frauenliebe und leben; Liederkreis
*Schubert*: Lieder Elly Ameling, Dalton Baldwin, Jörg Demus


----------



## Marschallin Blair

I was hoping for yet another stellar BIS new release somewhere along the lines of the Litton _Firebird_ and Copland cd's.

But alas, it was not to be.

The recording quality of the Neschling _Roman Trilogy _ is very clear, if a bit recessed sounding, but the performances are tepid, devoid of that exotic sense of atmosphere that comes out so well in the Karajan_ Pines _and _Fountains _and Maazel's Decca recording of the _Festivals_. The brass climaxes are weak as well.

A very _pro forma_ Respighi reading, unfortunately.

I was crushed. Ha. Ha. Ha. Ha. I love Respighi so much. I had hoped for something 'so much' better.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Schubert*: Death And The Maiden & String Quintet In C Major

_Pavel Haas Quartet_


----------



## Pugg

__​
*Bellini: Norma*

_Elena Souliotis (Norma), Fiorenza Cossotto (Adalgisa)_, Mario Del Monaco (Pollione), Carlo Cava (Oroveso), Athos Cesarini (Flavio) & Giuliana Tavolaccini (Clotilde)

Orchestra e Coro dell'Accademia Nazionale di Santa Cecilia, _Silvio Varviso_



> "Elena Souliotis has the power, ferocity, energy for the role [...] Mario del Monaco's "Ferisci, ma non interrogarmi" is a splendid moment [...] Cosotto's tone is always full and beautiful [...] Silvio Varviso's direction is pleasantly spirited [...] The recording is spacious, clear and well-balanced." Gramophone Magazine


----------



## Tsaraslondon

ShropshireMoose sold me on this, so I decided to buy it, and he's absolutely right. Coates grabs the music by the scruff of the neck from the outset. The performance of Tchaikovsky's 3rd, which I always considered the weakest in his symphonic output, is absolutely thrilling. Fashion today no doubt would frown on such overt, heart on the sleeve emotionalism. Too bad for fashion, I say. This is passionate, reckless music making of a type we hardly ever hear anymore in an age obsessed with technical perfection; and actually the playing of the 1932 LSO is pretty amazing too, given some of the fast tempi Coates adopts.

Thanks, ShropshireMoose.


----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## AClockworkOrange

*The afternoon so far...*












​My afternoon started with this collection of *Lieder by Franz Liszt & Richard Strauss* performed by one of my all time favourite mezzos - *Brigitte Fassbaender, accompanied by Irwin Gage*. After listening to Diana Damrau's recital CD of Liszt Lieder, I have become hooked and this collection does not disappoint. The Strauss Lieder is superb too.

I then listened to something completely different - *Rebel's Les Elemens* - the L'Orfeo forces highlighting the difference HIP performance can make - especially in earlier music. It simply sounds so much clearer and much more alive. With Les Elemens, I don't think I could enjoy it easily on a modern orchestra - I can't imagine it sounding right. I may be wrong but I have no immediate desire to find out.












​
Examples like this always make me think of my next choice of listening - *Robert Schumann's Symphonies*. If you force them onto a modern Orchestra with no allowance for preparation, instrumental difference and orchestral balance the result is disappointing to say the least. Play them with consideration and/or on the forces/instruments they were written for and suddenly everything falls into place.

Herreweghe continues to impress with the Orchestre des Champs-Elysées in *Symphonies No.3 & 4.* He achieves wonderful results with a HIP approach. I may give this set the slightest lead over Gardiner & the ORR.

However, in Schumann the gold standard for me remains the hybrid approach of modern forces with due consideration and balance - Wolfgang Sawallisch & the Staatskapelle Dresden, with George Szell & the Cleveland Orchestra slightly trailing - perhaps roughly level with Gardiner. *Sawallisch's Schumann* may jump into the listening queue later tonight with the *Second Symphony*.








Onto my present listening - *Wagner - Gotterdamerung: Act 3 live from 1963 on the Testament Label with Brigit Nilsson, Wolfgang Windgassen and Gottlob Frick under the baton of Georg Solti.
*
I have been saving this for when I was in the right mood and now I am. I cannot comment further as it is my first listen but I am one very happy listener.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Nos.1 and 2 last night, nos. 3 and 4 today.

***






























(*** - disc of no.1 is the earlier CBS edition with different artwork but the recording is the same)


----------



## kanishknishar

*#20 - Kathryn Stott, Peter Maxwell Davies/RPO - Maxwell Davies' Piano Concerto*



AClockworkOrange said:


> View attachment 82542
> View attachment 82543​
> *Wagner: Parsifal - Preludes to Acts 1 & 2, Die Fliegende Hollander Overture*
> Herbert von Karajan & the Berliner Philharmoniker
> 
> *Bruckner: Symphony No. 1*
> Claudio Abbado & the Lucerne Festival Orchestra
> 
> Wagner's Preludes to Parsifal are the pieces which piqued my interest in the Opera. These particular performances by Karajan are simply outstanding - top of my list or second placed at worst. The worst qualities of Karajan are not present - or in minute quantities and for my money, Karajan's recordings generally seem preferable on EMI to DG - with exceptions.
> 
> Bruckner's early Symphonies draw a lot of unwarranted criticism or neglect which is a shame. The First Symphony is a wonderful piece, criminally underrated and Abbado's performance here with the Lucerne Festival Orchestra is sublime.
> 
> View attachment 82545
> View attachment 82546​
> *Saint-Saens: String Quartets No. 1 & 2, Piano Quartet & Piano Quintet*
> Fine Arts Quartet & Christina Ortiz (Piano)
> 
> I adore the music of Saint-Saens, the Piano Quartet and Quintet are more familiar listening but the String Quartets not so much. Time to remedy that this morning. Two beautiful pieces, my preference at the moment would be for the Second Quartet in G Major.



I was not aware Abbado conducted the First! Thank you, sir! I shall add this recording to my to-listen list!
​ 
___________________________________________________________________________________



Marschallin Blair said:


> Chung's Shostakovich's _Fourth_ is the most visceral reading and powerfully-engineered performance of it I've ever heard, and by a rather large margin.
> 
> The Jarvi/SNO used to be my battle standard before I head the Chung- which blows one away in the first fifteen seconds.
> 
> Its a live recording with Philadelphia but it sounds anything but.



Mr. Blair, are you saying that it doesn't sound like the Philadelphians are playing it, i.e. Bad performance or atypical playing of the orchestra; or are you saying that it doesn't like a live performance because it lacks features typically associated with live recordings like coughs and hall noises?​
___________________________________________________________________________________

Continuing with the Maxwell Davies' celebration, I hear his Piano Concerto - very modernist and - as expected - difficult. But rewarding in its own strange way. There's a certain pleasure to be had for those who can lose themselves in these sort of works. Very different and refreshing in its own peculiar way. We can listen to those Romantic Piano Concerti and Symphonies only so many times before their utility starts to diminish.​ 






​


----------



## Cosmos

Trying to get out of an anxious mood with Mozart - Violin Concerto 1 in Bb


----------



## Stirling

Pavel Haas SQ #2


----------



## jim prideaux

having recently realised that there is much to enjoy in the symphonies of Mendelssohn I am now involved in my first listen to an alternative recording of the 3rd and 4th-picked up the Levine BPO disc for next to nothing!


----------



## Stirling

Erwin Schulhoff - String Quartet #1


----------



## AClockworkOrange

Having just finished listening to this recording for the first time,I have to say I am thoroughly impressed. You would not think that Solti was conducting Gotterdamerung for the first time on the evidence of the performance from the BBC Proms here.

It isn't the polished production that Decca provides with the Studio Ring, but the energy of this live performance more than makes up for it. A fantastic performance of Act 3.

*Up next: Schumann: Symphony No.2 - Sawallisch & the Staatskapelle Dresden
*


----------



## Bayreuth

Also Sprach Zarathustra, RICHARD STRAUSS
San Francisco Symphony Orchestra conducted by Herbert Blomstedt


----------



## kanishknishar

Having heard Maxwell Davies' Worldes Blis, I can now attest to his masterful writing! Absolutely spellbinding piece. One of a kind - _for me_. This has inspired me to explore his symphonies and concerti.


----------



## Sloe

I am listening to Leevi Madetoja´s third symphony on the radio.
Orchestra: Norrland Opera Symphonic Orchestra
Conductor: Anna-Maria Helsing


----------



## Chordalrock

Beethoven - Piano Concerto no. 2 (Brautigam, on modern concert piano)

I realised I'd never looked through different recordings of this concerto. I'm loving the Brautigam in the first movement, very nice.


----------



## Mahlerian

Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 2 in B-flat
Murray Perahia, Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra, cond. Haitink









Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 5 in D, No. 9 in E-flat
Mitsuko Uchida, English Chamber Orchestra, cond. Tate


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Mozart, Coronation Mass. Tchaikovsky, Symphony No. 3*

The Tchaikovsky is a YouTube video with Albert Coates conducting.


----------



## millionrainbows

Schubert: The Last Quartets, Melos Quartet. I like "late" and "last" works by composers, when they were facing death. Ahh, the darkness!


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Peter Maxwell Davies, Quartet No. 3*

This is written with magic squares, which means I have no idea what he's doing, and I'm too lazy to drive to the Blair Music School library to dig out an analysis, so it kind of ticks me off from the starting blocks. It does have nice sounds, though.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

*Nielsen
String Quartets Vol. II
Quartet for Strings no 2 in F minor, FS 11/Op. 5
Quartet for Strings no 3 in E flat major, FS 23/Op. 1*
Young Danish String Quartet [Dacapo, 2008]

A revelation. Intense playing. The Young Danish quartet do a fine job of illuminating the inner workings of these fine early Nielsen quartets.










*
Rachmaninov
Complete Songs, CD 2
12 lieder Op 21
15 lieder Op.26
"A letter to K. S. Stanislavsky from Sergej Rachmaninoff"*
Evelina Dobraceva (soprano); Ekaterina Siurina (soprano); Justina Gringyte (anmezzo); Daniil Shtoda (tenor); Andrei Bondarenko (baritone); Rodion Pogossov (baritone); Alexander Vinogradov (bass); Iain Burnside (piano) [Delphian, 2013]

I didn't think I would become so fond of this 3-CD set so quickly, but it is an outstanding collection (and I haven't even got to disc 3 yet). Rachmaninov's songs are subtle and elegant, rather French influenced, I fancy, and the later ones are rather impressionistic. A good 'find'.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Mozart, Piano Concerto No. 11*


----------



## ShropshireMoose

GregMitchell said:


> ShropshireMoose sold me on this, so I decided to buy it, and he's absolutely right. Coates grabs the music by the scruff of the neck from the outset. The performance of Tchaikovsky's 3rd, which I always considered the weakest in his symphonic output, is absolutely thrilling. Fashion today no doubt would frown on such overt, heart on the sleeve emotionalism. Too bad for fashion, I say. This is passionate, reckless music making of a type we hardly ever hear anymore in an age obsessed with technical perfection; and actually the playing of the 1932 LSO is pretty amazing too, given some of the fast tempi Coates adopts.
> 
> Thanks, ShropshireMoose.


No trouble, glad to have been of service - and mightily relieved that you feel the same way as myself about it, whew!!


----------



## elgar's ghost

Tonight - a selection of von Zemlinsky's lieder spanning his whole career and Ludo's DVs:


----------



## ShropshireMoose

Debussy orch. Stokowski: Clair de Lune
Sibelius: Finlandia
Dvorak: Symphony No.9 in E minor, Op.95 "From the New World"
Johann Strauss II: Blue Danube/Tales from the Vienna Woods Philadelphia Orchestra/Leopold Stokowski

A selection of 78s transferred by myself of Stokowski and the Philadelphia Orchestra, the orchestration of "Clair de Lune" is a real delight, he was an absolute master at this sort of thing. Then "Finlandia" is irritating because he cuts the final two chords for no apparent reason, it sounds odd and is definitely *not* an improvement. It certainly wasn't due to lack of time either, as the second side only plays for 2m 54s, which is short measure for a 12" 78. The "New World" is good, though there is a cut in the first movement of a few bars which sounds odd. Then the two Strauss Waltzes, trimmed a bit to go on one side each of a 78, but given nonetheless performances of terrific panache (I bought this particular 78 when I was 10 and have loved it ever since), the whole summing up my feelings about Stokowski, some things I absolutely love (the LP of "Francesca da Rimini" and "Hamlet" for example), but then as in Finlandia, he goes and does something totally crass that irritates me beyond belief, probably why I've never gone unduly out of my way to acquire lots of his recordings.


----------



## millionrainbows

An undiscovered Penderecki piece: _*Just Think of All the Lives We Saved in the Long Run: A Threnody for string orchestra*_


----------



## D Smith

Bruckner Symphony No. 9. Jochum/Berlin. Really fine performance. Recommended.


----------



## George O

ShropshireMoose said:


> View attachment 82565
> View attachment 82566
> View attachment 82567
> View attachment 82568
> 
> 
> Debussy orch. Stokowski: Clair de Lune
> Sibelius: Finlandia
> Dvorak: Symphony No.9 in E minor, Op.95 "From the New World"
> Johann Strauss II: Blue Danube/Tales from the Vienna Woods Philadelphia Orchestra/Leopold Stokowski
> 
> A selection of 78s transferred by myself of Stokowski and the Philadelphia Orchestra, the orchestration of "Clair de Lune" is a real delight, he was an absolute master at this sort of thing. Then "Finlandia" is irritating because he cuts the final two chords for no apparent reason, it sounds odd and is definitely *not* an improvement. It certainly wasn't due to lack of time either, as the second side only plays for 2m 54s, which is short measure for a 12" 78. The "New World" is good, though there is a cut in the first movement of a few bars which sounds odd. Then the two Strauss Waltzes, trimmed a bit to go on one side each of a 78, but given nonetheless performances of terrific panache (I bought this particular 78 when I was 10 and have loved it ever since), the whole summing up my feelings about Stokowski, some things I absolutely love (the LP of "Francesca da Rimini" and "Hamlet" for example), but then as in Finlandia, he goes and does something totally crass that irritates me beyond belief, probably why I've never gone unduly out of my way to acquire lots of his recordings.


Did you know that one of the late Sir George Martin's jobs, before he became the fifth Beatle, was to decide how to fit pieces on sides of 78s, when exactly to make the break in a movement if necessary, etc.


----------



## Balthazar

*Works of Arnold Schoenberg*

_Concerto for String Quartet and Orchestra _~ Fred Sherry SQ and the 20th C. Classics Ensemble
_Suite for Piano, Op. 25_ ~ Christopher Oldfather at the keyboard 
_Lied der Waldtaube (from Gurre-Lieder)_ ~ Jennifer Lane, mezzo-soprano, with Craft and the TCCE
_The Book of the Hanging Gardens, Op. 15_ ~ Jennifer Lane accompanied by Christopher Oldfather


----------



## George O

Luys Milan (c. 1500-c. 1561)

El Maestro: Mvsica de vihuela (1536)

Hopkinson Smith, vihuela

on Astrée (France), from 1986

5 stars


----------



## AClockworkOrange

Closing off this evening for me is Prokofiev's First Symphony "Classical" performed by Walter Weller & the London Symphony Orchestra. An interesting piece performed with aplomb.


----------



## Blancrocher

Shostakovich: Preludes and Fugues (Scherbakov); Violin Concertos (Vengerov/Rostropovich)


----------



## KirbyH

It's not often that I obtain albums soon after their release dates but recently three different discs have been getting A LOT of air time in my house:





















First I want to talk about Mason Bates. He truly is a credit to the current map of classical music, not only as a composer but as a performer. He's constantly manning the electronics in performances of his music - it's akin to Beethoven being present at the keyboard for his piano concerto. Of course in Bates' case, that expression is literal. Many of the videos you see of him have him buried in the percussion section with his Macbook and array of electronic gizmos, skillfully manipulating his own music. It's as fun to watch as it is to listen to. That being said, I want to actually talk about the orchestra. He uses an ensemble that would do Strauss proud, and he revels in those low, rumbly sonorities - read bass clarinet, contrabassoon, etc. Like Elgar he's a from-the-bottom-up composer, and everything here has weight. I particularly enjoy "The B-Sides" - it's manic fun, unabashedly programmatic, and so sincere in what it wants to accomplish that one simply _has_ to enjoy it. Much the same can be said for "Liquid Interface" and "Alternative Energy." The latter has actually already been recorded with, of all conductors, Riccardo Muti and the Chicago Symphony on their house label. Superior that band may be to San Francisco, Muti has little on Tilson Thomas so far as spirit is concerned, and SF's in house labels are astounding. I will call Bates slightly monochromatic but he's not an imitator, nor is his music exceptionally difficult to listen to. I've been in love with his soundworld ever since I attended the NC premier of "Mothership" back in 2012. I hope you fall in love too.

I could sing the praises of the UNT Wind Ensemble and Jerry Junkin all day. Seriously. I've had the good fortune to play music by all of the composers on this disc, if not the compositions actually here. The university I attended was constantly in the thick of programming works like these in its higher ensembles, and to hear something as massive as John Mackey's "Wine-Dark Sea" given the full Rolls-Royce treatment is heartening. This is music with torque, swagger, brashness, and cheeky inventiveness. John Mackey blessedly explores the wind band's full pallet of color and shapes that into 30+ minutes of glory. I would put this next to "Lincolnshire Posy" as the quintessential band work - for the modern era that is. The Ticheli Clarinet Concerto is a smiling homage to Bernstein, Gershwin, and Copland, and no one is sad about that either. As a clarinet player, I'll commit high blasphemy - I like this work a thousand times more than Mozart's concerto. (It exists in an orchestral version as well, and both are equally worth hearing.)

And now for something completely different.

Beethoven, Brahms, and Berlioz makes up a great deal of listening, and I listen to the 5th more than any other work in my library, perhaps only followed by the Symphonie Fantastique and the Brahms 1st. Honeck's got something to say, too - this is Beethoven with Klang and muscle; no watered down HIPness here, as Beethoven should be. He is fast, but never rushed, and the music is planted firmly in the chugging double basses and cellos - it's thrilling. (Beethoven once swore to elevate the double bass's status in the orchestra and boy did he ever.) These readings put me in the mind of Kleiber. Not as definitive mind you, but still in the same propulsive high spirits. Reference's sonics are square-in-the-chest loud, and I for one will gladly take what I'm offered in that department. It's kind of awesome to hear Beethoven miked like Mahler.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Berg, Lulu Suite*

Boulez, New York Phil.


----------



## Manxfeeder

KirbyH said:


> Honeck's got something to say, too - this is Beethoven with Klang and muscle . . .. Reference's sonics are square-in-the-chest loud, and I for one will gladly take what I'm offered in that department. It's kind of awesome to hear Beethoven miked like Mahler.


I'm listening on Spotify. I do like the sonics. Usually that kind of reverb gets reserved for Anton Bruckner.


----------



## Guest

I received Freire's new Bach CD today. Nearly 82 minutes of sublime playing and excellent sound.


----------



## pmsummer

SONATAS
_For Violin, Bass Viol, and Organ_
*William Lawes*
London Baroque

_Harmonia Mundi_


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

Disc 2: Operetta Arias


----------



## Pugg

StlukesguildOhio said:


> Disc 2: Operetta Arias


Wonderful soprano, very much underrated:tiphat:


----------



## Pugg

​*Schubert; Impromptus.*
_Arthur and Lucas Jussen_.
Two young man, storming towards a international careerer :tiphat:


----------



## Pugg

elgars ghost said:


> Nos.1 and 2 last night, nos. 3 and 4 today.
> 
> ***
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (*** - disc of no.1 is the earlier CBS edition with different artwork but the recording is the same)


Not liking the second symphony on CBS


----------



## Pugg

AClockworkOrange said:


> View attachment 82559
> 
> 
> Having just finished listening to this recording for the first time,I have to say I am thoroughly impressed. You would not think that Solti was conducting Gotterdamerung for the first time on the evidence of the performance from the BBC Proms here.
> 
> It isn't the polished production that Decca provides with the Studio Ring, but the energy of this live performance more than makes up for it. A fantastic performance of Act 3.


Such a fine recording, Solti and Wagner, match made in heaven


----------



## Pugg

ShropshireMoose said:


> No trouble, glad to have been of service - and mightily relieved that you feel the same way as myself about it, whew!!


I am still waiting, but I am sure you're advice was good though


----------



## tortkis

Guillaume Dufay (c.1397-1474): Missa Sancti Jacobi - La Reverdie (Arcana)


----------



## Pugg

​*Mozart; Wind Concerto's *
_Leister/ Koch/ Piesk.
B.P Herbert von Karajan _


----------



## Guest

Scriabin
Piano Sonatas

Dmitri Alexeev









Starting the day with 6 and 7.


----------



## Sloe

Richard Hol´s first symphony


----------



## Pugg

Next on:



Jonas Kaufmann; Verismo aria's :tiphat:

Boitoai campi, dai prati (Mefistofele)
Giunto sul passo estremo (from Mefistofele)

Cilea:È la solita storia 'Lamento di Federico' (from L'Arlesiana)
La dolcissima effigie (from Adriana Lecouvreur)
L'anima ho stanca (from Adriana Lecouvreur)

Giordano, U:Amor ti vieta (from Fedora)
Ecco l'altare ... la mamma morte ... Vicino a te ... La nostra morte (from (from Andrea Chénier)
Un dì, all' azzurro spazio (from Andrea Chénier)
Come un bel dì di maggio (from Andrea Chénier)

Leoncavallo:Recitar!...Vesti la giubba (from I Pagliacci)

Testa adorata (from La bohème)

Mascagni:Apri la tua finestra (from Iris)

Viva il vino spumeggiante (from Cavalleria Rusticana)
Mamma, quel vino (from Cavalleria Rusticana)

Ponchielli:Cielo e mar! (from La Gioconda)

Si… questa estrema grazia (from I Lituani)

Zandonai:Giulietta, son io (from Giulietta e Romeo)

Jonas Kaufmann (tenor)

Orchestra dell'Accademia di Santa Cecilia, Antonio Pappano


----------



## JosefinaHW

Bach, Chorales arranged for viola da gamba, Quartetto Italiano


----------



## Badinerie

Bax Tintagel Sir John Barbirolli LSO.


----------



## Pugg

​*Boccherini & d'Astorga: Stabat mater*

Boccherini:Stabat Mater (2nd version, 1800, for 3 soloists & string orchestra), Op. 61

Susan Gritton, Sarah Fox (soprano), Susan Bickley (mezzo-soprano), Paul Agnew (tenor), Peter Harvey (bass)

The King's Consort, Robert King


----------



## Tsaraslondon

More early Verdi, and one of the few early Verdi operas to retain a foothold on the repertoire even before the Verdi revival of the 1970s.

The Schippers is probably the best studio recording available (the Muti, though officially released by EMI is live) and benefits from a fine cast. Bergonzi may miss some of the role's more heroic gestures, but he sings most beautifully and stylishly. Price's voice is in prime condition, though she doesn't sing her opening aria with the elegance of Callas or the insouciant ease of Sutherland (in her first recital for Decca). She is nevertheless a welcome presence. Sereni and Flagello are good enough without being particularly memorable.

A very enjoyable set.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Gounod: Mireille*

_Mirella Freni (Mireille), Alain Vanzo (Vincent), José Van Dam (Ourrias), Gabriel Bacquier (Maître Ramon), Jane Rhodes (Taven), Christine Barbaux (Vincenette), Marc Vento (Ambroise)
_
Orchestre et Choeurs du Capitole de Toulouse,_ Michel Plasson_:tiphat:

Studio recording 1980


----------



## ShropshireMoose

View attachment 82581


Schubert: Four Impromptus, D.899
Schumann: Fantasie in C, Op.17
Bartok: Sonata for Piano
Rubinstein: Melody in F, Op.3 No.1
Lennox Berkeley: Preludes, Op.23 Nos. 5 and 6/Polka, Op.5
Berio: Three Encores - Wasserklavier/Erdenklavier/Feuerklavier
Liszt: Polonaise No.2 in E
Cherkassky: Prelude Pathetique
Stravinsky: Circus Polka

A recital given by Shura Cherkassky at Cheltenham Town Hall in June, 1995. It shows perfectly the eclecticism of a typical Cherkassky recital. The breadth of his programming was remarkable and there was always plenty to think about both from the point of view of what he played and how he played it, it's one of the reasons why I still miss him so much even 21 years after his death. The playing here is superb, you'd never guess that he was 86 years old, which explains why his death, just six months later, came as such a shock to many of us. A wonderful musician.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Pugg said:


> Not liking the second symphony on CBS


I don't actually have it. I have a Bernstein cycle but it's a mix of Sony and DG.


----------



## Blancrocher

Haydn: Piano Sonatas (Fou Ts'ong)


----------



## MrTortoise

Krystian Zimmerman playing Schumann and Grieg a minor concertos.


----------



## Pugg

​*Beethoven; Piano concertos no 3&4*
_Murray Perahia / Bernard Haitink _


----------



## bejart

Antonio Vivaldi (1678-1741): Paris Concerto No.9 in B Flat, RV 164

Simon Standage leading the Collegium Musicum 90


----------



## AClockworkOrange

*Prokofiev:*

*Russian Overture(*)*
*Symphony No.5*
Walter Weller with the London Philharmonic Orchestra(*) and London Symphony Orchestra

My knowledge of Prokofiev's Symphonies is minimal at best, these two performances & works however have proven incredibly enjoyable however, as did Symphony No.1 last night.


----------



## Pugg

Next on:

​
*Berlioz: Les nuits d'été*
Eleanor Steber, my all time favourite :tiphat:


----------



## pmsummer

MISSA IN GALLICANTU
_Sarum Chant_
*The Tallis Scholars*
Peter Phillips - director

_Gimell_


----------



## helenora

*Bruckner Symphony 2* . Second movement has somewhat wagnerish from Tanheuser in it, otherworldly . Always Bruckner's on my mind


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Respighi's "St. Michael Archangel" cut from _Church Windows_ really needs to be tracked to something epic like the Battle of Philippi or perhaps the Battle of the Teutoburg Forrest.

Geoffrey Simon does absolutely magnificent Respighi: grand, atmospheric, exotic, 'heroic.'

Fantastic engineered Chandos sound.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Haydn:*
Keyboard Concerto No. 3 in F major with French horns and strings, Hob.XVIII:3
Keyboard Concerto No. 4 in G major, Hob.XVIII:4
Keyboard Concerto No. 11 in D major, HobXVIII:11

*Leif Ove Andsnes (piano)*

Norwegian Chamber Orchestra


----------



## Badinerie

two of my early favourites on the previous page. Respighi Church and Brazilian and Eleanor Steber's Nuit D'Ete. The Berlioz piece especially kept me sane when I was living in Thornton Heath in the Eighties.

Right now I have a strong cup of tea, my feet on the coffee table and this newly aquired CD on the hi-fi


----------



## elgar's ghost

Continuing with Lenny's Mahler today plus piano works by Gershwin.

Symphony no.5 (1901-02) and Symphony no.6 in A-minor (1903-04 - rev. 1906):

















_Jasbo Brown's Blues_ [from _Porgy & Bess_] (1935), _Rhapsody in Blue_ [arr. by Gershwin] (1924), _An American in Paris_ [arr. by W.Daly] (1928), _George Gershwin's Songbook_ - arrangement of 18 songs for piano (1932), Two Preludes [Melody no.17/Novelette in fourths] (1925-26/1919), Three Preludes (1926), Impromptu in two keys (posth.), Two Waltzes in C (posth.), _Merry Andrew_ - arrangement of a dance piece from _Rosalie_ (1928), Three-Quarter Blues (1923) and Promenade/Prelude (1937/1923):


----------



## Pugg

​
*Dvorák*: The Noonday Witch, Op. 108
*Dvorák*: Symphony No. 8 in G Major, Op. 88


----------



## Conglomerate




----------



## kanishknishar

*#21 - Thomas Dausgaard/SCO - Schumann's Symphony No. 1 and Overtures*

Listening to some _very_ HIPster performances [Again, I trust BIS]:








​Too HIP for me. I dislike this much speed or understating. But for HIPsters, I am sure this will be a very good recording.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Handel: Messiah*

_Dame Joan Sutherland, Huguette Tourangeau, Werner Krenn, Tom Krause_

Ambrosian Singers, English Chamber Orchestra, _Richard Bonynge_


----------



## Blancrocher

Lutoslawski: Piano Concerto, Chain 3, Novelette (Zimerman/Lutoslawski)


----------



## hpowders

All week long, these two recordings of great Bach organ works.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Korngold _Symphony in F# Major_










I love the amount of _detail_ that Schwarzkopf puts into the Closing Scene- which is as heartfelt and spontaneously-gorgeous sounding as one could possibly imagine. If one compares Schwarzkopf's singing with Kiri's, Popp's, or Janowitz's, its easy to hear what I'm talking about.










Maazel's _Feste romane_ are as powerfully orgiastic and as sumptuously atmospheric as one could hope for.


----------



## Mahlerian

Schoenberg: Song of the Wood Dove (from Gurre-Lieder), arr. for chamber ensemble and voice
Jessye Norman, Ensemble Intercontemporain, cond. Boulez









Mahler: Songs from Des knaben Wunderhorn
Jessye Norman, John Shirley-Quirk, Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra, cond. Haitink


----------



## Bayreuth

Symphony no. 6, by BOHUSLAV MARTINU
Jiri Belohlavek conducting the BBC Symphony Orchestra


----------



## pmsummer

3 SONATEN FÜR VIOLINE SOLO
_Transkription für Gitarre_
*J.S. Bach*
Frank Bungarten - guitar

_MD+G_


----------



## SONNET CLV

Some Irish music for today:









and









Frank Corcoran and Seóirse Bodley, two composers I usually drag off the shelf on St. Patty's Day ... for some reason or another.

The music remains ... _interesting_, to say the least. Little here to confuse with "Danny Boy", believe me.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Dawn Upshaw is one of those rare singers who sounds equally at home in the music of Broadway as she does in classical music, whether it be Handel, Mozart, Debussy, Barber or Golijov.

This marvelous collection takes in the music of Bernstein, Sondheim, Weill and Blitzstein. Upshaw sounds completely at home in the material, not for one moment like an opera singer "slumming it".

A really enjoyable disc.


----------



## George O

Conglomerate said:


>


Welcome to TalkClassical.


----------



## pmsummer

THE VEIL OF THE TEMPLE
*John Tavener*
English Chamber Orchestra - Orchestra 
Temple Church Choir Choir/Chorus 
David Barnard - Bass
Jeremy Birchall - Basso Profundo
Thomas Guthrie - Baritone
Adrian Peacock - Bass
Patricia Rozario - Soprano
Andrew Rupp - Baritone
Nathan Vale - Tenor
Simon Wall - Tenor 
Stephen Layton - Conductor

_RCA Red Seal_


----------



## George O

Giuseppe Tartini (1692-1770): Sonata in G Minor "The Devil's Trill"

Francesco Geminiani (1687-1762): Sonata in B-Flat Major for Unaccompanied Violin

Tomaso Vitali (1663-1745): Ciaccona in G Minor for Violin with Figured Bass

Ricardo Odnoposoff, violin
Heinz Wehrle, harpischord on Tartini, organ on Vitali

on Concert Hall Society (NYC), from 1953

5 stars


----------



## DiesIraeCX

*Arnold Schönberg*: Serenade, Op. 24
*Anton Webern*: Cantata #2, Op. 31

Second Viennese School by Robert Craft


----------



## Badinerie

Glazunov Symphony no 5 & 7.
Been a warm day today very spring like...


----------



## Balthazar

*Britten and Schnittke ~ Piano Concertos*

Two kaleidoscopic works of virtuosity that I don't listen to often enough.

Mikhail Voskresensky at the piano is joined by: (i) for the Britten, Edgar Tons leading the Latvian State Symphony Orchestra and (ii) for the Schnittke, Laszlo Kovacs and the Miskolc Chamber Orchestra.


----------



## pmsummer

COMPLETE MUSIC FOR SOLO LUTE
*John Dowland*
Jakob Lindberg - lutes

_Brilliant Classics via BIS_


----------



## jim prideaux

Schumann-1st and 2nd Symphonies performed by Philippe Herreweghe and the Orchestre des Champs Elysees.

first listen to a new acquisition. I am well aware HIP interpretations can divide opinion but having enjoyed van Immerseel and Anima Eterna's performances of Beethoven and Schubert and Gardiner and the ORR performing Schumann and Beethoven I personally find this approach generally attractive and interesting-not for any particularly academic or profound reason other than 'it works' for me. The Schumann symphonies are now established among my favourite works and after Szell, Gardiner, Sawallisch, Chailly and Oramo this purchase looked like a good idea..........

forgot to acknowledge the great recordings of these works by Zinman and the Tonhalle Zurich-the recordings that initially got me 'into 'this stuff in the first place....


----------



## AClockworkOrange

AClockworkOrange said:


> View attachment 82587
> 
> 
> *Prokofiev:*
> 
> *Russian Overture(*)*
> *Symphony No.5*
> Walter Weller with the London Philharmonic Orchestra(*) and London Symphony Orchestra
> 
> My knowledge of Prokofiev's Symphonies is minimal at best, these two performances & works however have proven incredibly enjoyable however, as did Symphony No.1 last night.


Continuing on with Prokofiev's Symphonies, I have moved on to disc 2 of this set - Symphonies No.2 & 3.

Walter Weller & the London Philharmonic Orchestra. Symphonies 1 & 5 and the Russian Overture have all impressed me and so far disc 2 is maintaining the standard set by disc 1.

Really interesting music to say the least. I have reversed the order and started with Symphony No.3. The booklet notes that this work is connected to the an Opera - the Fiery Angel if memory serves. If memory serves me correctly, I will keep an eye open for the Opera in the near future


----------



## bejart

Carl Maria von Weber (1786-1826): Flute Trio in G Minor, Op.63

Marina Rubenstein, flute-- Ilya Rubenstein, cello -- Pavel Dombrovsky, piano


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Beethoven, Hammerklavier Sonata.*

His playing of the slow movement is so compelling.


----------



## George O

Johann Pachelbel (1653-1706)

Oeuvres d'Orgue

Helmut Winter, organ

on Harmonia Mundi (France), from 1970


----------



## bejart

Josef Myslivecek (1737-1781): Sinfonia in C Major

Werner Ehrhardt leading Concerto Koln


----------



## KenOC

Shostakovich Symphony No. 4, Bolshoi Theatre Orchestra, Rozhdestvensky conducting. My favorite version, sometimes! Rough and raw, but strong.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*John Cage, Cheap Imitation*

I'm surprised how well this works on an accordion. The piano versions I've heard tend to sound perfunctory.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Stanford, Symphony No. 3, "Irish."*


----------



## Mahlerian

Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 4 in G
Murray Perahia, Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra, cond. Haitink









Bach: Organ Works
Gustav Leonhardt









Beethoven: Symphony No. 1 in C
Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra, cond. Cluytens


----------



## Blancrocher

Malcolm Arnold: String Quartets (McCapra); Haydn: Piano Sonatas (Pogorelich)


----------



## opus55

Bruckner: Symphony No. 9 in D minor


----------



## MrTortoise

Robert Schumann

Symphony No. 1 in B-flat 'Spring', Op. 38

Philharmonia Orchestra
Ricardo Muti, cond.


----------



## DiesIraeCX

*Arnold Schönberg*: The Book of the Hanging Gardens, op. 15 (Jan DeGaetani - Mezzo soprano/Gilbert Kalish on piano)

Count this as a post for latest pieces that have blown me away. Why or how have I not heard this work before, procrastination I suppose, I've seen others listen to it on this thread, I'm just getting to it now. Any other great recordings of this work or did I do good with this recording?


----------



## MrTortoise

Sergei Rachmaninoff

Piano Concerto No. 3 in d-minor, Op. 30

Earl Wild, piano
Royal Philharmonic Orchestra
Jascha Horenstein, cond.


----------



## Mahlerian

DiesIraeCX said:


> *Arnold Schönberg*: The Book of the Hanging Gardens, op. 15 (Jan DeGaetani - Mezzo soprano/Gilbert Kalish on piano)
> 
> Count this as a post for latest pieces that have blown me away. Why or how have I not heard this work before, procrastination I suppose, I've seen others listen to it on this thread, I'm just getting to it now. Any other great recordings of this work or did I do good with this recording?


That's certainly a fine version of this subtle masterwork. The one with Konrad Jarnot (baritone) and Urs Liska on piano in Capriccio's set of the complete songs is also excellent.


----------



## tortkis

Klaus Huber (b. 1924): Works for String Quartet - 3g Quartet (Streiffzug.com)








String Quartet No. 1 "Moteti-Cantiones" (1962/63)
String Quartet No. 2 "... von Zeit zu Zeit ..." (1984/85)
Intarsimile for solo violin (2010)


----------



## Pugg

Grieg:
"Peer Gynt Suites Nos. 1 & 2" (January 1967 2, 10, the 31st New York, Philharmonic Hall),
"Norwegian Dance No. 2", " March of the Trolls Op.54-4" (October 12, 1965 New York, Manhattan Center)
Sibelius:
"Valse Triste" (December 8, 1969 New York, Philharmonic Hall),
"The Swan of Tuonela" (March 8, 1973 New York, Columbia 30 Avenue studio),
"Finlandia" (February 16, 1965 New York, Manhattan Center)
New York Philharmonic


----------



## Pugg

MrTortoise said:


> Robert Schumann
> 
> Symphony No. 1 in B-flat 'Spring', Op. 38
> 
> Philharmonia Orchestra
> Ricardo Muti, cond.


Wonderful reading of Schumann score :tiphat:


----------



## Pugg

bejart said:


> Carl Maria von Weber (1786-1826): Flute Trio in G Minor, Op.63
> 
> Marina Rubenstein, flute-- Ilya Rubenstein, cello -- Pavel Dombrovsky, piano


Looks like Christmas comes early this year


----------



## JosefinaHW

JS Bach Cello Suites 1-6, Esther Nyffenegger, Performed on different instruments.

Esther Nyffenegger twice recorded the Six Suites for violoncello solo that Johann Sebastian Bach wrote in Köthen about 1720: in 1971 and 1988 - thus at an interval of about 20 years. In this recording she used three different instruments. For Suites I and VI she played an instrument built by Andrea Guarneri (1672-1698) in 1657, for the minor-mode Suite II and V a cello crafted by Antonio Testore (1688-1764) in 1740, and for Suites III and IV an instrument built by Roland Sandner (*1943) in 1968. Listeners may find it particularly rewarding to compare the sound and quality of the different instruments while listening to the suites.


----------



## Pugg

​
Kodály: Hary János + Dances of Galantá
+ The Peacock & Peacock Variations

KERTÉSZ / LSO (1964)


----------



## Marschallin Blair

I really like the silvery and warble-free timbre of Elzbieta Szmytka's (I had to double check the spelling on the cd on that one) Roxana.


----------



## Pugg

MrTortoise said:


> Sergei Rachmaninoff
> 
> Piano Concerto No. 3 in d-minor, Op. 30
> 
> Earl Wild, piano
> Royal Philharmonic Orchestra
> Jascha Horenstein, cond.


I've just ordered this one, thanks for the tip :tiphat:


----------



## Pugg

​
*Handel & Caldara: Carmelite Vespers 1709*

Caldara:
Haec est Regina
Laetatus sum
Te decus virgineum (Allegro)
Gregorian Chant:
Deus in adiutorium meum intende

Handel:	
Saeviat tellus inter rigores HWV 240
Dixit Dominus, HWV 232
Salve Regina, HWV 241

Roberta Invernizzi, Robin Johannsen (sopranos), Martin Oro (countertenor), Markus Brutscher (tenor), Antonio Abete (bass)

Academia Montis Regalis, Alessandro de Marchi



> "This recording epitomises early music at its best: discovered music, recovered insights and above all, excellent musicianship...the star of [Laetatus sum] is Roberta Invernizzi. Her tender passages ravish the ear; her coloratura fires the imagination; her blend with obbligato instruments is perfect; her extemporisations surprise and delight." BBC Music Magazine, August 2012 *****
> 
> "It's all meticulously planned, but the performances wear that scholarship lightly; the lineup of soloists is a fine one...and Alessandro de Marchi's conducting is sparky and imaginative. For all the speculation involved, admirers of either composer will find the discs very rewarding." The Guardian, 19th April 2012 ****





> "delivered with ebullient energy by Alessandro De Marchi's Academia Montis Regalis." The Independent, 28th April 2012
> 
> "Interpolated with plainchant, the psalms dovetail sweetly, the playing is supple, the choir bright, sopranos Roberta Invernizzi and Robin Johannsen delicious." The Independent on Sunday, 6th May 2012 *****


----------



## KenOC

Shostakovich Symphony #10, Petrenko, on the radio. This is a good one. You can tune in: KUSC.org.


----------



## PeteW

Pugg said:


> I've just ordered this one, thanks for the tip :tiphat:


Yes looks good, may get it myself.


----------



## severance68

*Szell's Beethoven 7th*

*Beethoven: Symphony No. 7*
*George Szell/Cleveland Orchestra
Recorded October 1959 at Severance Hall* 

From Disc 3 of Sony's 2013 5-CD set, *"George Szell Conducts Beethoven"*
Also on this disc is *Symphony No. 4*, recorded April 5, 1963 at Severance Hall, and the *King Stephan Overture*, rec. October 29, 1966 at the same venue.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Janacek & Haas: String Quartets No. 2*

Haas, P:String Quartet No. 2, Op. 7 'From the Monkey Mountains'

Janacek:String Quartet No. 2 'Intimate Letters'

*Pavel Haas Quartet*


----------



## Badinerie

Chilling out with the Four Last Songs. Haven't listened for a while. Another thread here put me in the mood.


----------



## Pugg

​*Bellini: I Puritani*

_Dame Joan Sutherland (Elvira), Luciano Pavarotti (Arturo Talbot), Piero Cappuccilli (Riccardo Forth), Nicolai Ghiaurov (Giorgio Walton), Anita Caminada (Enrichetta de France), Gian Carlo Luccardi (Gualtiero Walton), Renato Cazzaniga (Bruno Robertson)
_
Chorus of Royal Opera House Covent Garden, London Symphony Orchestra, _Richard Bonynge_



> Penguin Guide
> 
> 2011 edition
> 
> "Sutherland's singing here is brighter and fresher than her earlier recording, with the lovely aria 'Qui la voce' no longer a wordless melisma...The recording is vivid and atmospheric and one marvels at Bellini's gorgeous melodies...with Sutherland, Bonynge and all on electrifying form."


----------



## jim prideaux

Schumann-Introduction,Scherzo and Finale-Jarvi and the Frankfurt RSO on YT......

growing to appreciate this work more and more,bringing a warm glow as the working day ensues

Jarvi and this orchestra appear to have a 'channel' (if that is right term) on YT and there is some great stuff there!

on now to Mendelssohn 4th.....

a friend gave me a copy of the Herbie Hancock album 'Gershwins world' and in the car this morning I listened to a particularly interesting rendition of the slow movement from Ravels Piano Concerto that is on the CD


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Dawn Upshaw's justly famous recording of Barber's *Knoxville: Summer of 1915 *has a touching simplicity that suits the work really well, and I would rate it even higher than the one by its dedicatee, Eleanor Steber, which sounds "operatic" by comparison.

The rest of the programme is an interesting one too; arias from Menotti's *The Old Maid and the Thief* and Stravinsky's *The Rake's Progress *and John Harbison's *Mirabai Songs*. A lovely disc.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Badinerie said:


> Chilling out with the Four Last Songs. Haven't listened for a while. Another thread here put me in the mood.


And that's the recording to do it with!

The *Vier letzte Lieder* are, I think, my favourite Strauss work, and I know and love many recordings, but this one is my out and out favourite.


----------



## Fugue Meister

Borodin the string quartets, a great way to start the day off in a great mood.


----------



## bejart

Georg Philipp Telemann (1681-1767): Suite in A Minor

Roy Goodman directing the Parley of Instruments -- Peter Holtslag, recorder


----------



## kanishknishar

*#22 - Simon Rattle/Berliner Philharmoniker - Schumann's Second Symphony*

Continuing with the Schumann's symphonies:







​
The Rattler performs the Second very well. I am not as well-acquainted with this work as I'd like. Thankfully its exponentially better than the horrendous rendition of the Fourth.

The sound is so gloriously satisfying. That alone makes these recordings worth owning!


----------



## Pugg

​
*Brahms*: Piano Concerto No. 2 London Symphony Orchestra, Sir Colin Davis


----------



## MrTortoise

Pugg said:


> I've just ordered this one, thanks for the tip :tiphat:


Earl Wild was such a terrific pianist! I had the privilege to hear him play Rhapsody in Blue live. The disc with 1, 4, and the Paganini Rhapsodie is also outstanding.


----------



## MrTortoise

François Couperin

Music for Harpsichord, 1st Ordre

Laurence Cummings, harpsichord


----------



## elgar's ghost

Last night and this morning/early afternoon - penultimate chunk of Lenny's Mahler plus piano works by Berio.

Symphony no.7 (1904-05) and Symphony no.8 in E-flat (1906-07):

















Cinque Variazioni (1952-53 - rev. 1966), _Sequenza IV_ (1966), _Rounds_ (1967), Six Encores (1964-1990), _Touch_ for piano duet (1991), Canzonetta for piano duet (1991) and Sonata for piano (2001):


----------



## Pugg

​
A Decca Classic :tiphat:
*Mendelssohn / Bruch; Violin concerto's*
_Kung Wha Chung _


----------



## Marschallin Blair

GregMitchell said:


> Dawn Upshaw's justly famous recording of Barber's *Knoxville: Summer of 1915 *has a touching simplicity that suits the work really well, and I would rate it even higher than the one by its dedicatee, Eleanor Steber, which sounds "operatic" by comparison.
> 
> The rest of the programme is an interesting one too; arias from Menotti's *The Old Maid and the Thief* and Stravinsky's *The Rake's Progress *and John Harbison's *Mirabai Songs*. A lovely disc.


Greg, if you see this, e-mail me at my Marsch MacFiercesome e-mail address. My Yahoo Account is down for some reason.










Schippers' _Overture to the School for Scandal_ is just perfect for Friday morning espresso.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Pizzetti*:Messa di Requiem
Due e Tre composizioni corali

Danish National Radio Chamber Choir, Stefan Parkman


----------



## Morimur

Glorious...


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mahler; Symphony no 7*
_New York Philharmonic/ Leonard Bernstein _


----------



## Conglomerate




----------



## Andolink

*G.F. Handel*: _Solomon_


----------



## Chordalrock

Du Fay: The Four Tenor Masses
Cut Circle (direction and editions by Jesse Rodin)










I got this from GooglePlay one-minute past midnight, a minute after it was released, but I was too tired to listen to it much.

You can actually find Rodin's edition of "Missa Ave regina celorum" - I mean the score - via ChoralWiki. I haven't analysed it properly, but at least he retained the mixed key signature, unlike the edition I found at the Sibelius Academy Library.

Anyway, the tempos are lively, though not as fast as "Les jeunes solistes" in the L'homme arme mass. They're pretty much ideal to my mind, not too fast but lively and virtuosic with the music never plodding.

I'm not always a fan of their balance, but so far I'm more happy than not about these new performances. And they're filling a gap in the availability of this music on recordings.


----------



## helenora

*Mahler "Ich bin der Welt abhanden gekommen" with Fischer-Dieskau*.....what more? nothing, just that for more than half an hour already, in a loop


----------



## Pugg

​
*Verdi: Rigoletto*

_Dietrich Fischer-Dieskau (Rigoletto), Renata Scotto (Gilda), Fiorenza Cossotto (Maddalena), Carlo Bergonzi (Il Duca)_, Ivo Vinco (Sparafucile), Mirella Fiorentini (Giovanna), Lorenzo Testi (Monterone), Virgilio Carbonari (Marullo), Piero De Palma (Borsa), Alfredo Giacomotti (Conte di Ceprano), Catarina Alda (Contessa di Ceprano/Un paggio)

Coro e Orchestra del Teatro alla Scala, Rafael Kubelik

"


> Kubelik is a conductor in Fricsay's class as his support for Fischer-Dieskau's Rigoletto reveals. Fischer-Dieskau once more reaches to a character's sou" Gramophone Magazine


----------



## helenora

Pugg said:


> ​
> *Verdi: Rigoletto*
> 
> _Dietrich Fischer-Dieskau (Rigoletto), Renata Scotto (Gilda), Fiorenza Cossotto (Maddalena), Carlo Bergonzi (Il Duca)_, Ivo Vinco (Sparafucile), Mirella Fiorentini (Giovanna), Lorenzo Testi (Monterone), Virgilio Carbonari (Marullo), Piero De Palma (Borsa), Alfredo Giacomotti (Conte di Ceprano), Catarina Alda (Contessa di Ceprano/Un paggio)
> 
> Coro e Orchestra del Teatro alla Scala, Rafael Kubelik
> 
> "


haha, nice with Fischer-Dieskau as well


----------



## Pugg

helenora said:


> haha, nice with Fischer-Dieskau as well


I did noticed it when I posted it


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Though made in 1963, this seminal recording of Britten's *War Requiem* still sounds pretty stunning. It has a historical significance too, enshrining, as it does, the performance of the three soloists for whom Britten wrote the work, though in the event Soviet authorities prevented Vishnevskaya from singing at the premiere in 1962.

I used to have this set on LP, and I also have the Derek Jarman movie, which uses this recording as a soundtrack, but when I came to get a CD version, I went for the Hickox, which had worn Gramophone Awards in both the choral and sound categories. It is a great achievement, but, on balance I still prefer the Britten recording, not only for Britten's own thoughts in the piece, but for the three soloists. Heather Harper, who deputised for Vishneskaya at the premiere, was in her 60s by the time she came to record it for Hickox, and her performance lacks the dramatic bite Vishnevskaya brings to it. Shirley-Quirk was also in his 60s by then, and, though still in firm voice, is eclipsed I think by Fischer-Dieskau singing in immaculate English. As always the music fits Pears's voice like a glove, but Langridge on the Hickox is also very fine.

A classic of the gramophone, which has never been out of the catalogue, and probably never will be.


----------



## Morimur




----------



## Bayreuth

GregMitchell said:


> Though made in 1963, this seminal recording of Britten's *War Requiem* still sounds pretty stunning. It has a historical significance too, enshrining, as it does, the performance of the three soloists for whom Britten wrote the work, though in the event Soviet authorities prevented Vishnevskaya from singing at the premiere in 1962.
> 
> I used to have this set on LP, and I also have the Derek Jarman movie, which uses this recording as a soundtrack, but when I came to get a CD version, I went for the Hickox, which had worn Gramophone Awards in both the choral and sound categories. It is a great achievement, but, on balance I still prefer the Britten recording, not only for Britten's own thoughts in the piece, but for the three soloists. Heather Harper, who deputised for Vishneskaya at the premiere, was in her 60s by the time she came to record it for Hickox, and her performance lacks the dramatic bite Vishnevskaya brings to it. Shirley-Quirk was also in his 60s by then, and, though still in firm voice, is eclipsed I think by Fischer-Dieskau singing in immaculate English. As always the music fits Pears's voice like a glove, but Langridge on the Hickox is also very fine.
> 
> A classic of the gramophone, which has never been out of the catalogue, and probably never will be.


I love that recording so so much. I bought it in London a year ago and now it's one of my most precious belongings. The music is stunning, the libretto is illuminating and the cover is just so elegant


----------



## KirbyH

Strauss tone poems are like cookies to me - I can't stop at just one:















I think one of my favorite things about Blomstedt's Strauss is just how full of sheer wallop it is - Decca's soundstage makes "dem basses" clunk so solidly that one gets a very nice platform to hear everything else on - and also shows off just how difficult Strauss's works are to play. No matter though, because the San Francisco Symphony pulls it off really well. It's German influenced, dark in color, mighty in scope - but with an indelibly American touch. There's a lot to delight in here, and every work is just as invigorated as the one preceding. There is no slackness of indifference here, just confident, big-gesture music making that would make Strauss himself proud.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

GregMitchell said:


> Though made in 1963, this seminal recording of Britten's *War Requiem* still sounds pretty stunning. It has a historical significance too, enshrining, as it does, the performance of the three soloists for whom Britten wrote the work, though in the event Soviet authorities prevented Vishnevskaya from singing at the premiere in 1962.
> 
> I used to have this set on LP, and I also have the Derek Jarman movie, which uses this recording as a soundtrack, but when I came to get a CD version, I went for the Hickox, which had worn Gramophone Awards in both the choral and sound categories. It is a great achievement, but, on balance I still prefer the Britten recording, not only for Britten's own thoughts in the piece, but for the three soloists. *Heather Harper, who deputised for Vishneskaya at the premiere, was in her 60s by the time she came to record it for Hickox, and her performance lacks the dramatic bite Vishnevskaya brings to it.* Shirley-Quirk was also in his 60s by then, and, though still in firm voice, is eclipsed I think by Fischer-Dieskau singing in immaculate English. As always the music fits Pears's voice like a glove, but Langridge on the Hickox is also very fine.
> 
> A classic of the gramophone, which has never been out of the catalogue, and probably never will be.


_- Sold! For the Vishnevskaya!_

I'm getting that performance just for her.

- Thanks.


----------



## D Smith

Getting an early start with Saturday Symphony, but with Sibelius I didn't need any encouragement! Sibelius Symphony No.1 Berglund/COE. This was the first time I listened to the COE doing this and found it interesting. Berlin's conducting was fine; incisive and propulsive and the recording well worth hearing. However, I prefer the larger forces of a full orchestra from my favorites - Bernstein and Karajan.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

D Smith said:


> Getting an early start with Saturday Symphony, but with Sibelius I didn't need any encouragement! Sibelius Symphony No.1 Berglund/COE. This was the first time I listened to the COE doing this and found it interesting. *Berlin's conducting was fine; incisive and propulsive and the recording well worth hearing. However, I prefer the larger forces of a full orchestra from my favorites - Bernstein and Karajan. *





















I find Berglund's COE set tepid, his Helsinki much better, and his Bournemouth the best, myself.

But as muscular as Berglund's Bournemouth Sibelius can be at times, I still prefer the finessing elegances of all of Karajan's DG endeavors; and of course his absolutely 'captivating' 1960 EMI Philharmonia Sibelius _Fifth_.


----------



## jim prideaux

Schumann 3rd and 4th Symphonies performed by Herreweghe and the Orchestre de Champs Elysees


----------



## Balthazar

*Béla Bartók ~ Violin Sonatas*

Christian Tetzlaff and Leif Ove Andsnes play the two sonatas for violin and piano.

Tetzlaff tackles the sonata for solo violin.


----------



## Blancrocher

Schumann: Symphonies (Bernstein)


----------



## Dr Johnson

Ravel. Violin Sonata. Alina Ibragimova, Cédric Tiberghien; Hyperion. .mp3 download.


----------



## Morimur




----------



## deprofundis

Ok i was borred i needed new cds, so i got,* Guillaume Dufay *and *Jacob Obrecht *both of them on naxos, and the first one Dufay is his songs(chansons) performed by unicorn ensemble very nicely i might had, a very pleasant cd, than the obrecht cd not that it's a disapointement but his missa caput,did not reach me yet perhaps i should had pick up* josquin desprez *instead, have a nice day folks.


----------



## Chordalrock

Josquin: Missa L'homme arme super voces 
Cut Circle, with Jesse Rodin










Wow, I like this more than their Dufay album. I didn't know a recording like this existed of the Josquin mass.

It's on Spotify: https://play.spotify.com/track/5wzXEKREQoSrKKQSYkMVdP


----------



## Dr Johnson

Debussy. Violin Sonata. Vladimir Ashkenazy, Itzhak Perlman, Decca. .mp3 download.


----------



## Bayreuth

Debussy for me too tonight. After having listened the Suite Bergamasque as I ran with my dogs now I'm with

Nocturnes, L'aprés-midi d'un faune and La Mer by CLAUDE DEBUSSY









Daniel Barenboim conducting the Orchestre de Paris


----------



## jim prideaux

Schubert-2nd and 4th Symphonies performed by Davis and the Staatskapelle Dresden


----------



## Mahlerian

Berlioz: Symphonie Fantastique, Roman Carnival Overture, Le Corsaire Overture
London Symphony Orchestra, cond. Davis


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Ashkenazy's Concertgebouw Vintages pale to nothing.

I love the brio and heroism he brings to the outer movements- perfect for recharging my batteries at work on a late Friday afternoon._ ;D_


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Returning to the Baker box, I am playing Disc 18, which concentrates on English song, mostly, though not exclusively, from the late nineteenth to early twentieth century; songs by Parry, Stanford (a superb _La belle dame sans merci_), Vaughan Williams, Quilter, Ireland, Gurney, Warlock, Busch, Britten, Sullivan, Hughes,Bax, Howells, Finzi, and finishing off with _Out on the lawn I lie in bed_ from Britten's *Spring Symphony* and a couple of excerpts from Walton's own re-arrangement of *Troilus and Cressida*, made specially for her.

In all Baker sings with glorious tone, superb diction and wonderful responsiveness to the texts. Pure delight.


----------



## pmsummer

DiesIraeCX said:


> *Arnold Schönberg*: The Book of the Hanging Gardens, op. 15 (Jan DeGaetani - Mezzo soprano/Gilbert Kalish on piano)
> 
> Count this as a post for latest pieces that have blown me away. Why or how have I not heard this work before, procrastination I suppose, I've seen others listen to it on this thread, I'm just getting to it now. Any other great recordings of this work or did I do good with this recording?


Sometimes I 'like' a posting simply because the cover is outstanding. This is one of those times (although I'm sure the music is wonderful).


----------



## Jeff W

*In which there is the Saturday Symphony (early)*

Good evening TC! Haven't had the chance to do much listening with my ear injury, but the follow up with the doctor said it is healing well!









Sibelius Symphonies No. 1 & 2 with Osmo Vanka conducting the Lahti Symphony Orchestra.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Sibelius, Symphoy No. 1*

Berglund with Helsinki. I think this recording isn't in the "best" of his recordings but in the "pretty darned good" category.


----------



## Stirling

Piano Sonata #6 - Newberry


----------



## KenOC

(cross post) For Saturday Symphony: Sibelius Symphony No. 1 from the recent Okko Kamu set. I'm not very familiar with this symphony but found it quite impressive on a close listening. Lots of things here he didn't pursue in later works as he seemed to adopt a more and more ascetic style. The scherzo is the most immediately striking movement, kind of a Brucknerian rub-a-dub-dub without sounding the least bit like Bruckner. Overall, liked it a lot.


----------



## Blancrocher

Chopin: Mazurkas, etc. (Michelangeli)


----------



## George O

Frédéric François Chopin (1810-1849)

Sonata in B-Flat Minor, op 35
Ballade No. 1, in G Minor, op 23
Nocturne in F-Sharp, op 15, no 2

Franz Liszt (1811-1886)

Au bord d'une source
Hungarian Rhapsody No. 6, in D-Flat

Vladimir Horowitz, piano
on RCA (NYC), from 1952
recorded 1947-1950

5 stars


----------



## Sloe

I am listening to Carl Nielsen's third string quartet on radio performed by the Danish String Quartet. Before that Per Nörgård's first string quartet with the same performed.


----------



## pmsummer

TERPSICHORE
_Tanzmusik der Renaissance
Tannzmusik des Frühbarock_
*Ulsamer-Collegium*
Konrad Ragossnig - lute
Josef Ulsamer - director

_Archiv Produktion_


----------



## bejart

Joseph Martin Kraus (1756-1792): Symphony in C Minor

Concerto Koln


----------



## MrTortoise

Johann Sebastian Bach

Cantata No. 77 'Du sollt Gott, deinen Herren, lieben'
Cantata No. 90 'Es reisset euch ein schrecklich Ende'

Dorothea Röschmann, soprano (77); Elisabeth von Magnus, alto (77); Bogna Bartosz, alto (90); Jörg Dürmüller, tenor; Klaus Mertens, bass
Amsterdam Baroque Orchestra and Choir
Ton Koopman, cond.


----------



## Klassic

Yes Sir, this is what I call rockin out: *Antoine Forqueray Harpsichord Works, Gustav Leonhardt*:


----------



## ArtMusic




----------



## Pugg

​
JOSEPH HAYDN
Symphony in B-flat major, Hob. I:85 "La Reine" • Symphony in D major, Hob. I:86


----------



## Pugg

Blancrocher said:


> View attachment 82642
> 
> 
> Chopin: Mazurkas, etc. (Michelangeli)


Extra ordinary player :tiphat:


----------



## Pugg

*Chopin*: 4 Scherzi & Barcarolle (1967)


----------



## bz3

If you've got to tell someone that what you do is "epic" then it's no Scylla and Charybdis, crack a Busch Light and get on my level with some Bach WTC Book 1 (Richter).


----------



## tortkis

Moondog (Louis T. Hardin): A New Sound Of An Old Instrument (Roof Music)








Organ duets played by Fritz Storfinger and Wolfgang Schwering.
Organ solos played by Fritz Storfinger.

album notes by Hardin (Moondog's Corner)
(The missing last track, Logrundr in f sharp, can be downloaded from the website.)


----------



## Pugg

Next on:

__​
*Strauss:* Don Quixote, Op. 35 Fantasische Variationen (1977);
Vier Letzte Lieder (1968)

*Bernard Haitink*


----------



## KenOC

Pugg said:


> *Strauss:* Don Quixote, Op. 35 Fantasische Variationen (1977 *Bernard Haitink*


Coincidence! Playing right now on KUSC here in SoCal. Fournier, Szell, the Clevelanders.

KUSC.org if anybody wants to hear it.


----------



## Guest

I played this CD in honor of Vadym Kholodenko, who went through a horrific event today: his one and five year old daughters were murdered this morning, possibly by his wife, who suffered numerous, possibly/likely self-inflicted stab wounds. What an awful situation.


----------



## KenOC

Thank you Kontrapunctus. Let's think of Vadym Kholodenko, and of his equally unfortunate wife, who may well be mentally ill, and of their daughters, who will never live their futures. A tragedy.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Schubert: Octet in F major, D803*

Gidon Kremer (violin), Isabelle van Keulen (violin), Tabea Zimmermann (viola), David Geringas (cello), Alois Posch (double bass), Eduard Brunner (clarinet), Radovan Vlatkovic (horn), Klaus Thunemann (bassoon)


----------



## MrTortoise

Ludwig van Beethoven

Piano Quartet in C, Woo30 No. 3
Clarinet Trio in B-flat, Op. 11
Piano Trio in D, Op. 71 No. 1 'Ghost'

Frederick Chopin

Introduction and Polonaise Brillante in C, Op. 3

Martha Argerich and friends


----------



## Pugg

​
*Masseneton Quichotte*

_Nicolai Ghiaurov (Don Quichotte), Gabriel Bacquier (Sancho Panza), Régine Crespin (Dulcinée)_, Michèle Command (Pedro), Annick Dutertre (Garcias), Peyo Garazzi (Rodriguez), Jean-Marie Frémeau (Juan)

L'Orchestre de la Suisse Romande, Kazimierz Kord

studio recording, 1978


----------



## MrTortoise

For Symphony Saturday I got an early start.

Jean Sibelius

Symphony No. 1 in e-minor, Op. 39

Minnesota Orchestra
Osmo Vänskä, cond.


----------



## cwarchc

Another present from my good lady


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Unlike its predecessor, *Ernani*, *I due Foscari* was almost forgotten prior to the Verdi revival in the 1970s, and is still rarely performed today, which is a shame, because it is a subtler work with many felicitous details of orchestration. Its plot is slender, and that may have contributed to its neglect, but, in an excellent performance such as this, it repays investigation.

Gardelli is again at the helm, and the cast (Carreras and Cappuccilli as the two Foscari, Ricciarelli in stellar form as Lucrezia, Ramey as Loredano) could hardly be bettered.

One of the best operas in Verdi's early canon.


----------



## Blancrocher

Liszt: Solo Piano Music and Piano Concertos (Zimerman/Ozawa)


----------



## Bayreuth

La Création du Monde, by DARIUS MILHAUD
Kent Nagano conducting the Orchestra of the Opéra National de Lyon

[I can't offer the cover picture as I'm listening to it on the Radio (Radio Clásica/Radio Nacional de España)]


----------



## Pugg

*Bizet*: Carmen Suite; L'Arlesienne Suites.
London Symphony Orchestra, Sir Neville Marriner


----------



## elgar's ghost

Final chunk of Lenny's Mahler plus a recording of the Mazzetti version of the 10th.

_Das Lied von der Erde_ (1908-09), Symphony no.9 (1909-10) and Symphony no.10 (1910 - inc.)


----------



## Pugg

​*Renée Fleming; Verismo aria's :tiphat:*


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Last pianosonata by Schubert with mr. Paul Lewis


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Greg, others, whole wide world: now neither my Yahoo nor my Hushmail accounts can be accessed from my work. I'll have to get back anyone who's sending me stuff after work. Sorry.

--










Szell's_ Haffner _has such unbelievable bounce and verve, I absolutely _LOVE IT_! That first movement is so 'GEE'-'DEE' gorgeous.


----------



## Conglomerate




----------



## Pugg

​
*Jonas Kaufmann; The Puccini arias *


----------



## Andolink

*G.F. Handel*: _Giustino_


----------



## kanishknishar

*#23 - Sviatoslav Richter - Liszt*

I listen to very little non-orchestral music and that must be simply be rectified!

I heard Richter play Schumann yesterday and all of it was very decent. [Disc 24 of The Complete Decca, Philips and DG Recordings]
Liszt's really more my alley though - perhaps because he is so shamelessly populist and virtuous for most part [except his later compositions of course.]

Disc 19 of The Complete Philips, Decca and DG Recordings:






​


----------



## bejart

Leopold Kozeluch (1747-1818): Symphony in D Major

Ondrej Kukal leading the South Bohemian Chamber Philharmonic


----------



## Pugg

Herrenvolk said:


> I listen to very little non-orchestral music and that must be simply be rectified!
> 
> I heard Richter play Schumann yesterday and all of it was very decent. [Disc 24 of The Complete Decca, Philips and DG Recordings]
> Liszt's really more my alley though - perhaps because he is so shamelessly populist and virtuous for most part [except his later compositions of course.]
> 
> Disc 19 of The Complete Philips, Decca and DG Recordings:
> 
> View attachment 82663​


The whole box is like a box off Belgium chocolate, good taste :tiphat:


----------



## Pugg

​
Interview with Beethoven

*Beethoven*iano Sonata No. 3 in C major, Op. 2 No. 3
Piano Sonata No. 29 in B-flat major, Op. 106 'Hammerklavier'
*Shimkus*:EU Variations on a Theme of Beethoven

*Vestard Shimkus* (piano)


----------



## MrTortoise

Sergei Rachmaninoff

Piano Sonata No. 1 in d minor, Op. 28

John Ogdon, piano


----------



## jim prideaux

'SS'-Vanska and the Lahti S.O. performing Sibelius 1st


----------



## Marschallin Blair

*


George O said:












Frédéric François Chopin (1810-1849)

Sonata in B-Flat Minor, op 35
Ballade No. 1, in G Minor, op 23
Nocturne in F-Sharp, op 15, no 2

Franz Liszt (1811-1886)

Au bord d'une source
Hungarian Rhapsody No. 6, in D-Flat

Vladimir Horowitz, piano
on RCA (NYC), from 1952
recorded 1947-1950

5 stars

Click to expand...









*

Five stars all the 'way.' _;D_

- The only one I like better is the early sixties live Richter, which has even more incandescence to the racier sections of the score.


----------



## Wood

MOZART: Violin Sonatas from the big box

PROKOFIEV: Piano Concerto No. 3 (Argerich, Berlin Phil.)


----------



## Marschallin Blair

The galvanizing, live Royal Philharmonic Stokowski _Poem of Ecstasy _is perhaps my favorite Scriabin tone poem performance of all time.

I wish the sound would be re-engineered on this. The luminous blending of the strings is off the charts.

Stokowski attacks the score like his life depended on it.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Got the complete symphonies of Penderecki in the mail, an early birthdaypresent from myself. Listening to no. 1 now with some punk IPA from Brewdog  Beer and classical music is great!


----------



## Mahlerian

Saturday Symphony:
Sibelius: Symphony No. 1 in E minor
Bournemouth Symphony Orchestra, cond. Berglund


----------



## Pugg

*Massenet: Thaïs*

_Renée Fleming (Thaïs), Thomas Hampson (Athanael), Giuseppe Sabbatini (Nicias), Estefano Palatchi (Palemon)
_
Orchestre National Bordeaux Aquitaine, _Yves Abel_



> "Within minutes of Renée Fleming's entrance it is clear that she simply has a vocal class that puts her in a different league. The famous Meditation is a dream. It is clear that this new Thaïs has pretty well everything going for it." Good CD Guide





> "At last - a modern recording of Thaïs with a soprano who can sing the title-role. All we need is a soprano with a fabulously beautiful voice, idiomatic French, a sensuous legato, pure high notes up to a stratospheric top D, and the ability to leave every listener weak at the knees. Where was the problem? Renée Fleming makes it all sound so easy. Her success a couple of years ago at the Opéra Bastille in Paris with Massenet's Manon showed that she has an affinity for this composer.
> As Thaïs, a role with a similar vocal profile, she proves equally well cast. Within minutes of her entrance it's clear that neither of the other sets from the last 25 years will be able to touch her.
> Fleming simply has a vocal class that puts her in a different league and there's just enough individuality in her singing to give Fleming's Thaïs a personality of her own, and vocal loveliness brings a bloom to her every scene.
> The Athanaël she leaves behind is Thomas Hampson, who is her match in sensitivity and roundness of tone. Their duet at the oasis in the desert is beautifully sung, every word clear, every phrase shaped with feeling. If only Hampson were equally good at getting beneath the skin of the operatic characters he plays. In the case of Athanaël there's plenty of psychological complexity down there to uncover, but Hampson seems unwilling to engage the character's dark side.
> Occasionally, one regrets that Abel doesn't have the New Philharmonia at his disposal, as Maazel does, but the subtlety of colour and accent that he draws from the Orchestre National Bordeaux-Aquitaine are a world apart from Maazel's constant up-front aggression.
> The famous 'Méditation', elegantly played by the young French violinist Renaud Capuçon, and featuring swoony background chorus is a dream. _Add in a first-class Decca recording_ and it will be clear that this new Thaïs has pretty well everything going for it." Gramophone Classical Music Guide, 2010





> "At last - a modern recording of Thaïs with a soprano who can sing the title-role...There is just enough individuality in her singing to give Fleming's Thaïs a personality of her own, and vocal loveliness brings a bloom to her every scene...Thomas Hampson...is her match in sensitivity and roundness of tone." Gramophone Magazine, November 2000





> "[Thais] finds an ideal interpreter in Renee Fleming. After making the heroine's unlikely conversion to virtue totally convincing, she crowns her performance with a deeply affecting account of her death scene...[Hampson] cannot quite equal her in such total conviction but he is vocally ideal." Penguin Guide, 2011 edition


----------



## MrTortoise

Sergei Rachmaninoff

Piano Sonata No. 2 in b-flat minor, Op. 36

Performances by Van Cliburn and John Ogdon.


----------



## Balthazar

Marschallin Blair said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Five stars all the 'way.' _;D_
> 
> - The only one I like better is the early sixties live Richter, which has even more incandescence to the racier sections of the score.


There is no overlap between the pieces on the Richter album and those on the Horowitz album in George O's post.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Dvorak, Symphony No. 5*


----------



## Balthazar

*Sibelius ~ Symphony No. 1, Op. 39*

For SS, Simon Rattle leads Birmingham.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

*


Balthazar said:



There is no overlap between the pieces on the Richter album and those on the Horowitz album in George O's post.

Click to expand...

*Oh, but there is:

http://www.amazon.com/Liszt-Sonata-...&sr=1-2&keywords=RICHTER+LISZT+TRANSCENDENTAL

Plain as day: _Liszt, Sonata in B minor_- writ large, on the Amazon page.

- Want to race again, Tina?


----------



## D Smith

A second helping of Saturday Symphony because who can get enough Sibelius? This performance by Karajan and Berlin of his first symphony is much more to my taste, though the tympani are really in your face! Recommended.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

^ I really like that Karajan Sibelius_ First _too. The timpani are even more pronounced in the fifties and mid-seventies Stokowski recordings though.


----------



## Balthazar

George O said:


> *Frédéric François Chopin (1810-1849)
> 
> Sonata in B-Flat Minor, op 35*
> Ballade No. 1, in G Minor, op 23
> Nocturne in F-Sharp, op 15, no 2
> 
> Franz Liszt (1811-1886)
> 
> Au bord d'une source
> Hungarian Rhapsody No. 6, in D-Flat
> 
> Vladimir Horowitz, piano
> on RCA (NYC), from 1952
> recorded 1947-1950
> 
> 5 stars





Marschallin Blair said:


> Oh, but there is:
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Liszt-Sonata-...&sr=1-2&keywords=RICHTER+LISZT+TRANSCENDENTAL
> 
> Plain as day: _*Liszt, Sonata in B minor*_- writ large, on the Amazon page.
> 
> - Want to race again, Tina?


Funny, I was under the impression that the Chopin and Liszt sonatas were two entirely different works.

Or was that Tina talking?


----------



## Marschallin Blair

*


Balthazar said:



Funny, I was under the impression that the Chopin and Liszt sonatas were two entirely different works.

Or was that Tina talking?

Click to expand...

*









. . . talking back. . . 'from the pool shed.'

Richter's still better.


----------



## George O

Mario Castelnuovo-Tedesco (1895-1968): Five Pieces from "Platero and I"

and selections from 
Girolamo Frescobaldi (1583-1643)
Sylvius Leopold Weiss (1686-1750)
Fernando Sor (1778-1839)
Jose Antonio Zulaica y Arregui AKA Donostia (1886-1957)
Claude Debussy (1862-1918)

Andres Segovia, guitar

on Decca (NYC), from 1962

5 stars. My favorite Segovia LP.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

"_Dragon slayers with a penchant for the sublime_"- is how I believe Nietzsche would characterize the emotional experience.


----------



## George O

Marschallin Blair said:


> Greg, others, whole wide world: now neither my Yahoo nor my Hushmail accounts can be accessed from my work. I'll have to get back anyone who's sending me stuff after work. Sorry.


Is your boss trying to tell you something?


----------



## Marschallin Blair

*


George O said:



Is your boss trying to tell you something?

Click to expand...

*My ' ' boss ' ' sits at my feet. . . . . . well, 'mostly.'

Ha. Ha. Ha. Ha. Ha.

Seriously though, its a corporate-wide policy for everyone.


----------



## Kevin Pearson

For Saturday Symphony this 1994 release By Kurt Sanderling and the Berlin Symphony.










Kevin


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Vivaldi, Concerto No. 2, L'estro armonico*

Fabio Biondi was the one several years ago who showed me that Vivaldi isn't boring.


----------



## MrTortoise

Franz Schubert

Die schöne Müllerin, D. 795

Thomas Quasthoff
Justus Zeyen, piano


----------



## bejart

Johann Christian Fischer (1733-1800): Oboe Concerto No.7 in F Major

Michael Alexander Willens directing the Kolner Akademie -- Michael Niesemann, oboe


----------



## DiesIraeCX

*Ludwig van Beethoven*: _Symphony No. 9 in D Minor, Op. 125_ (Andrés Orozco-Estrada/Houston Symphony Orchestra)
*Leonard Bernstein*: Chichester Palms

Well, I saw Beethoven's Ninth live yesterday. I can now die.

My review and thoughts:

*Movement 1, Allegro ma non troppo, un poco maestoso*: First, I'll say that I'm finally beginning to _fully_ appreciate live music, the clarity and exchange of the instruments were revelatory this time around. The tempi throughout were on the quick side, as in Gardiner quick. This is not my favorite for Beethoven's Ninth, but I enjoyed it nevertheless. The energy and pulse of the music never let up and that's what I was looking for. The first movement is a continual build up, gradually gaining steam only to pull back, finally paying off in the intense recapitulation and I think Orozco-Estrada did a wonderful job of never letting the energy subside. Of course, I do think that with tempi this quick, some of the phrasing is at risk of sounding rushed and some of the moments I look for did sound a bit rushed, but not at expense of the movement's inner pulse and energy.

*Movement 2, Scherzo, molto vivace:* The quicker tempi worked well with this movement, and once again, Orozco-Estrada made made sure its energetic climaxes felt like climaxes, nothing was perfunctory or forced. The energy was sincere. Oddly enough, the repeat was not taken, I was betting that he would take it, but it wasn't a deal breaker. The movement's beautiful cello interlude was well played, it was an instance where the quicker tempi did not affect the phrasing, its message was effectively made. The movement closed out strongly, which leads me to...

*Movement 3, Adagio molto e cantabile:* Orozco-Estrada, in a pre-performance video, explained that Beethoven's tempi worked well with the slow movement (and the rest of the symphony, for the matter), but specifically for this movement, he explained that Beethoven's metronome markings did well at keeping the "big picture", or the overarching melody's line was kept intact when performed with quicker tempi. After listening, I was inclined to agree, mostly, at least. The melodies and harmonies were tighter, but some of the movement's beauty was a bit too hastily handled. It was a something different and I greatly enjoyed it. Keep in mind, I usually listen to Fricsay's slow movement (18 minutes), which reigns supreme in my book.

*Movement 4, Presto, allegro assai:* The opening "Terror fanfare" ("_Schreckensfanfare_") which Richard Wagner called it, sounded a bit on the tame side, but I can forgive that. The recitativo-like beginning with each previous movement being called back to memory by the basses and cellos, and introduction of the ode to joy was wonderfully played and effective. The vocal quartet did a fine enough job, the baritone performed the best. The "Turkish March" was playful and rhythmically propulsive. The finale closed with energy to spare, a rush to the finish line and it worked well, it was like Fricsay's finale in this regard.

In closing, one key element that I look for in Beethoven's Ninth, my favorite piece of orchestral music by quite a big margin, is the energy and inner pulse that is inherent in this symphony and it was abundant in this performance. I cannot abide by perfunctory performances and this was anything but.


----------



## Kevin Pearson

I thought this is a nice follow up to the Sibelius.










Kevin


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Beethoven, Symphony No. 3*

Harnoncourt and the Chamber Orchestra of Europe.


----------



## Badinerie

So the Saturday Symphony has finally swung into my back yard..(Oo-er Missus!) .Sibelius Symphony no 1.Well its about time! 
I have rather a lot of versions of this work to choose from, but rather than push my usual version, Anthony Collins/LSO on lp I'm currently floating around in the Sir John Barbirolli/Halle Orchestra interpretation. Out of this world!










Sir John...I salute you!


----------



## MrTortoise

Alexander Scriabin

Le Poème de l'extase (Poem of Ecstasy), Symphony No. 4 in C major, Op. 54

Berlin Radio Symphony Orchestra
Vladimir Ashkenazy, cond.


----------



## kanishknishar

Pugg said:


> The whole box is like a box off Belgium chocolate, good taste :tiphat:


Richter played well. Gotta say he plays a rather good Liszt.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Jorgen Bentzon, Racconti No. 1*

The Racconti are written in what Mr. Bentzon calls character polyphony. I'm not sure what that means. I think it's referring to conversational interaction between different instruments. But it has a saxophone, so I'm all in.


----------



## Kevin Pearson

More Nordic music! This time Norwegian composer Johan Svendsen's symphonies No. 1 & 2.










Kevin


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Milhaud, The Creation of the World*

Another saxophone piece. I'm reading Leonard Bernstein's comments in The Infinite Variety of Music. When I was into jazz, I turned up my nose at such pieces, but I've mellowed with age.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Early to middle period Schubert chamber works tonight.

_Sonatensatz_ for Piano Trio in D-flat D.28 (1812), Violin Sonata no.1 in D D.384 (1816), Violin Sonata no.2 in A-minor D.385 (1816), Violin Sonata no.3 in G-minor D.408 (1816), Movement for String Trio in B-flat D.471 (1816), Duo Sonata for Violin & Piano in A D.574 (1817) String Trio in B-flat D.581 (1817), Quintet for Violin, Viola, Cello, Double Bass & Piano in A [_Trout_] D.667 (c.1820) and _Quartettsatz_ for String Quartet in C-minor [String Quartet no.12] D.708 (1820):































Works for piano trio and string trio on Philips rather than Decca

Apologies for small image of the Trout and Violin Sonatas recordings - it was the only one I could find and I can't match the size with the others.


----------



## Guest

While he may not impart as much drama as some other players, this is fine playing by any standard, and the sound is superb.


----------



## schigolch




----------



## tortkis

John Taverner (1490-1545): Missa Gloria tibi Trinitas; Audivi Vocem de Coelo - The Sixteen / Harry Christophers (Hyperion)


----------



## Kevin Pearson

For those who like Sibelius I would recommend English composer Sir George Dyson's Symphony in G Major. There is certainly some Sibelius influence in the orchestration.










Kevin


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Berg Violin Concerto*

Listening to Boulez's YouTube video with the running commentary supplied by Mahlerian in the Berg thread.


----------



## millionrainbows

Corigliano, Pied Piper Fantasy, James Galway (RCA). I love Corigliano, and Galway both. Grimm's fairy tales do have a dark side. Yes, it's kind of narrative, but Corigliano's music always retains its harmonic (adj.) and modernist dignity. This is quite a great distance from anything John Williams would ever come up with.


----------



## millionrainbows

Persichetti, Babbitt, and David Diamond, Paul Zukofsky cond. The Juilliard Orchestra (New World). The David Diamond was the biggest surprise here; his 5th Symphony has more 'balls' than the other stuff (string qts, chamber music) that I have. Good for him! The Persichetti "Night Dances" is very good, uncompromising. Babbitt's Relata is as rare as most everything that's been recorded, so it was the impetus which drove me to get this, used, for $5.99.

~


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Having been turned on to the genius of Albert Coates recently by George O (his recording of Tchaikovsky's Symphony no 3) I acquired this two disc set too.

The only performance previously known to me was the fantastic *Tristan und Isolde* duet with Leider and Melchior, but all the music making on this well-filled two disc set is incandescent.

The opening of *La Valse* lacks mystery (though that could be the fault of the recording) but is thrillingly ecstatic by the end. *Francesca da Rimini* is probably one of the most thrilling I've ever heard, as is Liszt's *Mephisto Waltz*.

I don't often listen to pre-LP orchestral discs, but these have been a revelation.


----------



## KenOC

Right now the radio is playing the Eroica, Norrington style. Norrington makes it sound...perky. A perky Eroica. Somehow that's very very wrong!


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Marschallin Blair said:


> Greg, others, whole wide world: now neither my Yahoo nor my Hushmail accounts can be accessed from my work. I'll have to get back anyone who's sending me stuff after work. Sorry.
> 
> --


This is not good news


----------



## Marschallin Blair

*


GregMitchell said:












Having been turned on to the genius of Albert Coates recently by George O (his recording of Tchaikovsky's Symphony no 3) I acquired this two disc set too.

The only performance previously known to me was the fantastic Tristan und Isolde duet with Leider and Melchior, but all the music making on this well-filled two disc set is incandescent.

The opening of La Valse lacks mystery (though that could be the fault of the recording) but is thrilling;y ecstatic by the end. Francesca da Rimini is probably one of the most thrilling I've ever heard, as is Liszt's Mephisto Waltz.

I don't often listen to pre-LP orchestral discs, but these have been a revelation.

Click to expand...

*"Thrilling," "ecstatic," ' ' REV-EL-A-TOR-Y ' '- that's my 'open sesame.'

To Amazon I go.

_Grazie_ for enthusing.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Marschallin Blair said:


> "Thrilling," "ecstatic," ' ' REV-EL-A-TOR-Y ' '- that's my 'open sesame.'
> 
> To Amazon I go.
> 
> _Grazie_ for enthusing.


We really don't hear music making like this anymore. Some of the speeds are very fast, and he uses a lot more rubato than is fashionable nowadays. So much the worse for fashion I say. The LSO, the orchestra for most of these recordings, play like their life depended on it, and astonishingly still manage to articulate the notes, no matter how heated things get.

Fantastic stuff!


----------



## millionrainbows

Per Norgard, symphonies 1 & 8. A big difference, almost 60 years apart, but an interesting juxtaposition. The 1st is wandering harmonically, but seems pretty stable tonally; the 8th is totally out to lunch, with all kinds of instrumental weirdness. It's a SACD I found for $5.99, and sounds great in surround. I don't know that i'd be so charmed if it were in normal format.










_


 





_


----------



## PeteW

This is absolutely beautiful.
I only heard it for the first time last week (at a performance in the Lake District.

Grieg - Notturno, Op 56 No 4 from Pièces Lyriques

There is a great performance of it on this:


----------



## Marschallin Blair

*


GregMitchell said:



We really don't hear music making like this anymore. Some of the speeds are very fast, and he uses a lot more rubato than is fashionable nowadays. So much the worse for fashion I say. The LSO, the orchestra for most of these recordings, play like their life depended on it, and astonishingly still manage to articulate the notes, no matter how heated things get.

Fantastic stuff!

Click to expand...

*^_"Waiter, I'll have what 'he's' having."_

--










Stratas' raw emotionalism takes me to that good place. . . even though she's in a bad one.


----------



## Becca

I was looking on Spotify for the Barbirolli/Halle/Sibelius cycle but with no luck however I did find this recording of the Sibelius 2nd with the WDR (Cologne) Symphony from a 1969 Westdeutscher Rundfunk broadcast. It is a long time since I heard his Halle cycle but, if my memory is not deceiving me, this is very much in the same mold i.e. a bit heart-on-sleeve but within limits...









P.S. If someone has Tidal access, is the cycle available there?


----------



## KenOC

Prelude and Fugue in E minor, the "Wedge." Anthony Newman (from his complete Bach organ works, which used to cost about ten bucks.)


----------



## nightscape

*Schmidt* - Symphony No. 4 (Jarvi/Detroit)

*Strauss* - Symphonic Fragment: Josephs-Legende (Jarvi/Detroit)










*Schumann* - Symphony No. 3 "Rhenish" (Barenboim/Staatskapelle Berlin)










*Shostakovich* - Symphony No. 10 (Jansons/Philadelphia)


----------



## tortkis

Heinrich Isaac (c.1450-1517): Missa De Apostolis / Motets - The Tallis Scholars (Gimell)


----------



## pmsummer

VIOLIN AND ORCHESTRA
*Morton Feldman*
Carolin Widmann - violin
Frankfurt Radio Symphony Orchestra 
Emilio Pomàrico - conductor

_ECM New Series_


----------



## bejart

Franz Xaver Brixi (1732-1771): Viola Concerto in C Major

Andreas Sebatian Weiser leading the Czech Philharmonic Chamber Orchestra


----------



## Blancrocher

Schoenberg: Piano Concerto (Uchida/Boulez)






Variations for Orchestra, op. 31 (Boulez)


----------



## aleazk

Jean Barraqué - Piano Sonata


----------



## ArtMusic




----------



## Guest

This SACD arrived today. Words can scarcely describe the beauty and staggering virtuosity of his playing. BIS provides their usual reference standard sound. An essential purchase for Scarlatti fans and pianophiles. (Warning: These are not "HIP.")


----------



## MrTortoise

Johann Sebastian Bach

Partita No. 2 in c minor, BWV 826










Cesar Franck
Violin Sonata (transcribed for cello)
Mischa Maisky, cello; Martha Argerich, piano

Bela Bartok
Violin Sonata No. 1
Renaud Capuçon, violin; Martha Argerich, piano
Contrasts
Chantal Julliet, violin; Michael Collins, clarinet; Martha Argerich, piano


----------



## GreenMamba

Debussy, Boulez/Cleveland


----------



## deprofundis

I will be lisening to* Solage *'' Hélas je voy mon cuer'' at last i see my heart one of the deepest Solage song one of my favorite too, ahh ars subtilior glory of the later middle age.


----------



## Pugg

Kontrapunctus said:


> This SACD arrived today. Words can scarcely describe the beauty and staggering virtuosity of his playing. BIS provides their usual reference standard sound. An essential purchase for Scarlatti fans and pianophiles. (Warning: These are not "HIP.")


Amen to this :tiphat:


----------



## Pugg

*It's Spring 2016*

​
*Vivaldi: Four Seasons.*
B.S.O . / Ozawa/ Silverstein


----------



## Pugg

​
*Beethoven*:Mass in C major, Op. 86
Meeresstille und glückliche Fahrt, Op. 112
Elegiac Song

Atlanta Symphony Orchestra, Robert Shaw


----------



## aleazk

Bernard Parmegiani - De Natura Sonorum


----------



## Pugg

​_America's first Queen of Opera_:* Beverly Sills* ; Mad scenes :tiphat:


----------



## Marschallin Blair

*


Pugg said:



America's first Queen of Opera: Beverly Sills ; Mad scenes :tiphat:

Click to expand...

*^ Last time I checked, _La Divina_ was born in New York.










--


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mahler: Symphony No. 3*
_Helga Dernesch , Sir Georg Solti _conducting:tiphat:


----------



## Pugg

*Bach, J S: St Matthew Passion, BWV244*

_Gundala Janowitz, Christa Ludwig, Peter Schreier, Dietrich Fischer-Dieskau, Walter Berry, Horst Laubenthal, Anton Diakov

Wiener Singverein, Chor der Deutschen Oper Berlin & Berliner Philharmoniker, Herbert von Karajan_


----------



## Jeff W

*In which it is Spring!*

Good morning TC! Today is the first day of Spring! I could break out Vivaldi but I feel that is a little clichéd and overdone, so I'm going to break out one of Joachim Raff's symphonies to celebrate.









Symphony No. 8 'Sounds of Spring' by Joachim Raff, part of a (nearly complete, only No. 11 is slightly unfinished) cycle of four symphonies. Hans Stadlmair conducting the Bamberger Symphoniker.

EDIT: Might as well listen to No. 10 'To Autumn Time' as well.


----------



## Blancrocher

Brahms: Cello Sonatas (Truls Mørk/Juhani Lagerspetz); Shostakovich: Cello Concertos (Schiff/M. Shostakovich)


----------



## Haydn man

With reference to the current Schoenberg or Bartok poll, I decided to start correcting my ignorance of Schoenberg with this I noted on Spotify
Verklarte Nacht I already know so it seemed like a good place to start


----------



## Balthazar

*Haydn ~ The Seasons*

On the first day of Spring, René Jacobs leads the Freibuger Barokorchester.


----------



## Jeff W

*In which there is Sibelius*

Done celebrating spring, now to celebrate Sibelius!









Symphonies No. 1 & 2 with Paavo Berglund conducting the Bournemouth Symphony Orchestra.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Brahms*: 16 Waltzes, Op.39, 2 Rhapsodies, Op.79

Stephen Kovacevich.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Marschallin Blair said:


> ^ Last time I checked, _La Divina_ was born in New York.


True, though, to be honest, she didn't consider herself American. She was Greek through and through, and trained in Greece. In fact, when she thought she was going to marry Onassis, she had no compunction renouncing her American citizenship in order to benefit from a Greek law that meant only marriages conducted in a Greek Orthodox church were recognised. By re-claiming her Greek citizenship, she neatly sidestepped divorce from Meneghini. According to Greek law, she was never married in the first place.


----------



## SiegendesLicht

*Beethoven* - Symphony No. 7, performed by the Berliner Philarmoniker and Herbert von Karajan.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Schubert's later chamber works, which should keep me quiet all afternoon. Just look at the list here - was there ever a richer treasure trove of chamber works from the final four years of a composer's life?

Octet in F for Two Violins, Viola, Violoncello, Double Bass, Clarinet, Horn & Bassoon D.803 (1824), String Quartet no.13 in A-minor [_Rosamunde_] D.804 (1824), String Quartet no.14 in D-minor [_Death and the Maiden_] D.810 (1824), Sonata in A-minor for Arpeggione & Piano D.821 (1824), String Quartet no.15 in G-major D.887 (1826), _Rondeau brilliant_ in B-minor for Violin & Piano D.895 (1826), _Fantasy_ in C-major for Violin & Piano D.934 (1827), _Notturno_ in E-flat for Piano Trio D.898 (1828), Piano Trio no.1 in B-flat D.898 (1827-28), Piano Trio no.2 in E-flat D.929 (1827) and String Quintet in C D.956 (1828):






































Image for Octet not shown as there is a limit of five, but it was ridiculously small anyway. Performance by the Academy of Ancient Music Chamber Ensemble on Decca's L'Oiseau-Lyre imprint.


----------



## Chordalrock

Elliott Carter: The Five String Quartets
The Juilliard String Quartet

String Quartet No. 1










Great sound. And good music if you like complex atonal stuff. I was listening to this on Spotify, decided to buy this reissue and move on to the other quartets when I get the CD.

Carter's style became more simple as he aged, but I don't know or recall when that change happened or if it was all of a sudden; I don't have much interest in his late music, but it remains to be seen which of these quartets I'll end up liking.


----------



## Pugg

​*Renée Fleming: Poemes
*

*Dutilleux*:Le Temps l'horloge
World premiere recording
Orchestre National de France, Seiji Ozawa

Sonnets (2) by Jean Cassou

*Messiaen*oèmes pour Mi, books 1 & 2 (complete)

*Ravel*:Shéhérazade

_Renée Fleming_ (soprano)

Orchestre Philharmonique de Radio France, Alan Gilbert



> "The outstanding item in this French collection is the first recording of Dutilleux's Le temps l'horloge. The short cycle of four songs with interlude was composed with Renee Fleming's voice specifically in mind and she revels in its rapturous lyricism...Fleming's soprano soars and dips, hinting at great truth always just out of reach." Gramophone Magazine, June 2012
> 
> "Shéhérazade finds Fleming in seductive voice...Dutilleux provides an appealing series of soundworlds that suits the warm sumptuousness of her voice." Classical Music, 7th April 2012 ****
> 
> "Fleming is at her considerable best in [the Dutilleux], with her voice sounding rich and wonderfully flexible...the Dutilleux makes this an important release that will be an essential purchase for many French music enthusiasts" International Record Review, June 2012
> 
> "the voluptuous Ravel songs (underpinned by some fantastically atmospheric orchestral playing) showcase smoky, almost mezzo-ish tints which I hadn't heard from this singer before, and the powerhouse Messiaen songs are delivered without a hint of strain at either extreme of their large dynamic and tonal range." Katherine Cooper, Presto Classical, 20th February 2012


----------



## kanishknishar

*#24 - Claudio Abbado/Lucerne Festival Orchestra - Mahler's Symphony No. 5*



Becca said:


> I was looking on Spotify for the Barbirolli/Halle/Sibelius cycle but with no luck however I did find this recording of the Sibelius 2nd with the WDR (Cologne) Symphony from a 1969 Westdeutscher Rundfunk broadcast. It is a long time since I heard his Halle cycle but, if my memory is not deceiving me, this is very much in the same mold i.e. a bit heart-on-sleeve but within limits...
> 
> View attachment 82674
> 
> 
> P.S. If someone has Tidal access, is the cycle available there?


It's on Apple Music: https://itun.es/in/SqfZR

_________________________________________________________________________________

I held off this symphony for a special occasion - an entire year and three months later I heard it. Alas, I was sleepy! Nonetheless a fantastic performance. No score and Abbado can still perform perfectly well with all the subtleties. Experience for 'ya.


----------



## Taggart

Simply beautiful. We love the chewier texture of viol and harp and the rhythmic patterns enhance the melodies.


----------



## Morimur




----------



## MrTortoise

Johann Sebastian Bach

Cantata No. 48 'Ich elender Mensch, wer wird mich erlösen'
Cantata No. 154 'Mein liebster Jesus ist verloren'

Bernhard Landauer alto; Christoph Prégardien, tenor; Klaus Mertens, bass
Amsterdam Baroque Orchestra and Choir
Ton Koopman, cond.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Sibelius; Symphony no 1*

V.P/ Leonard Bernstein


----------



## bejart

Jan Dismas Zelenka (1679-1745): Overture in F Major

Paul Dombrecht leading Il Fondamento


----------



## Conglomerate




----------



## Blancrocher

Haydn: Piano Sonatas (Zhu Xiao-Mei); Ligeti: String Quartets (Arditti)


----------



## Pugg

​
*Charlie Siem plays Bruch, Wieniawski & Ole Bull
*
*Bruch*:Violin Concerto No. 1 in G minor, Op. 26

*Bull*, O:Cantabile doloroso e Rondo giocoso

*Wieniawski*:Violin Concerto No. 1 in F sharp minor, Op. 14

_Charlie Siem_ (violin)

London Symphony Orchestra, Andrew Gourlay


----------



## jim prideaux

having endured listening to the Tyne Wear derby (a draw which benefits neither team) I am now listening to the Jarvi Frankfurt RSO performances of Nielsen's 1st and 2nd symphonies-a cycle which continues to impress-is it just me or is this Dudamel guy turning up in the press with greater and greater frequency?


----------



## bejart

Franz Anton Hoffmeister (1754-1812): Trio No.4 in E Flat

Franco Vigorito and Aldo Ferrantini, flutes -- Matteo Parisi, cello


----------



## Pugg

​
*Pacini: Maria regina d'Inghilterra*

_Bruce Ford, Nelly Miricioiu, Jose Fardiha, Mary Plazas, Alastair Miles, Susan Bickley, Benjamin Bland_

Philharmonia Orchestra, Geoffrey Mitchell Choir, David Parry:tiphat:


----------



## kanishknishar

*#25 - The Rattler/Berliner Philharmoniker - Mozart's Symphonies No. 39, 40 and 41*

I have a month of unexpired Digital Concert Hall subscription and I decided to start today [these are free so they don't count toward the subscription].

https://www.digitalconcerthall.com/en/concert/16918

Rattle's style for these works is hybrid with more focus on HIPster - faster tempi, reduced strings, more balance. Unfortunately the timpani still seems overpowered by the strings - or maybe my volume settings are incorrect. I would love to hear other people's view of Rattle's interpretations of the last three masterpieces in the symphonic form by Mozart! *They are free and don't require you shelling out money - so go ahead and try them!*

And to my fellow DCH subscribers, what view do you hold of these performances? I find the 39th good but not satisfying or extraordinary. Maybe HIPsters can disagree !


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

I'm checking out composer Benjamin Yusupov on spotify. "Nola", concerto for various flutes & string orchestra is the piece. Me like


----------



## starthrower




----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

Alexander Glazunov - Symphony No. 2 in F-Sharp minor, Op. 16; Song of Fate - Dramatic Overture (Evegeny Svetlanov; USSR State Symphony Orchestra).









I'm very impressed by Glazunov's symphonic music - melodic, structurally varied, very well orchestrated. This is a highly underrated composer. Very fine conducting by Svetlanov and a strong, well-oiled orchestral performance.


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

Balthazar said:


> *Haydn ~ The Seasons*
> 
> On the first day of Spring, René Jacobs leads the Freibuger Barokorchester.


Ah, The Seasons. What a timeless masterpiece.


----------



## Morimur

Beautiful...


----------



## Marschallin Blair

*


GregMitchell said:



True, though, to be honest, she didn't consider herself American. She was Greek through and through, and trained in Greece. In fact, when she thought she was going to marry Onassis, she had no compunction renouncing her American citizenship in order to benefit from a Greek law that meant only marriages conducted in a Greek Orthodox church were recognised. By re-claiming her Greek citizenship, she neatly sidestepped divorce from Meneghini. According to Greek law, she was never married in the first place.

Click to expand...

*









Truer than true. _;D_

All the same, Callas' record sales in America_ vis a vis _any other opera singer still make her the American Queen bar none.

What other opera singer has people queuing-up for days waiting for tickets just to see them?

Or even has a lady in waiting to carry the train of their dress for them?

--


----------



## Blancrocher

Elliott Carter: String Quartets 1 & 5 (Pacifica)


----------



## elgar's ghost

Now moving on to Mendelssohn's chamber works part one.

Violin Sonata in F [no.1] WoO (1820), Five short pieces for violin and piano WoO (1819-21), Violin Sonata in F-minor [no.2] op.4 (1823), String Quartet in E WoO (1823), String Quartet in A-minor [no.2] op.13 (1827), String Quartet in E-flat [no.1] op.12 (1829), Octet in E-flat for strings op.20 (1825), String Quintet no.1 in A op.18 (1826 - rev. 1832) and Violin Sonata in F [no.3] WoO (1838):


----------



## Bayreuth

Violin Concerto no.2, by BELA BARTOK
Andre Gertler; with Karel Ancerl conducting the Czech Philarmonic Orchestra


----------



## SONNET CLV

After my requisite Haydn symphony (#78 for today) and Bach Cantata (BWV 182 for Palm Sunday) I was struck by a German Expressionist mood.

So, whom better to turn to than Karol Rathaus. A couple of his symphonies: numbers 2 (1923) and 3 (1942/43) on the cpo disc:


----------



## SONNET CLV

Bayreuth said:


> Violin Concerto no.2, by BELA BARTOK
> Andre Gertler; with Karel Ancerl conducting the Czech Philarmonic Orchestra
> 
> View attachment 82696


I'm pleased to note that I have the entire Supraphon Karel Ančerl "Gold Edition" series in my collection, and I treasure every disc.

Wiki provides a list of the complete collection ... almost.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Karel_Ančerl_Gold_Edition

There is a 4-CD box set, number 43 (and actually featuring discs 43-46 of the series) with several recordings of a "rarer" nature, and one of the familiar Benjamin Britten "Young Person's Guide to the Orchestra".

CD 1*: Britten: The Young Person´s Guide to the Orchestra - Variations and Fugue on a Theme by Purcell, Op. 34 (1946) with English text read by Eric Shilling; Hurník: The Four Seasons (1954); Ondráš. Music for ballet (1956)

CD 2*: Dobiáš: Build your country, strengthen peace (Buduj vlast, posílíš mír). Cantata based on the text by F. Halas (1950); Kapr: In the Soviet Land (V sovětské zemi). Cantata (1951); Kalaš: The Nightingale and the Rose (Slavík a růže). Symphonic poem based on the fairy tale by O. Wild (1956)

CD 3*: Kalabis: Violin Concerto (1962); Seidel: Oboe Concerto (1956); Jirko: Piano Concerto No. 3 (1961)

CD 4: Eben: Piano Concerto (1963); Bořkovec: Symphony No. 2 (1957)

It's been in steady rotation in my CD player since I picked it up to complete my collection.

I suspect we all have favorites in this series of discs, but I am hard pressed to narrow down to a single one. So I'm glad to have them all!


----------



## Bayreuth

SONNET CLV said:


> I'm pleased to note that I have the entire Supraphon Karel Ančerl "Gold Edition" series in my collection, and I treasure every disc.
> 
> Wiki provides a list of the complete collection ... almost.
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Karel_Ančerl_Gold_Edition
> 
> There is a 4-CD box set, number 43 (and actually featuring disc 46-46 of the series) with several recordings of a "rarer" nature, and one of the familiar Benjamin Britten "Young Person's Guide to the Orchestra".
> 
> CD 1*: Britten: The Young Person´s Guide to the Orchestra - Variations and Fugue on a Theme by Purcell, Op. 34 (1946) with English text read by Eric Shilling; Hurník: The Four Seasons (1954); Ondráš. Music for ballet (1956)
> 
> CD 2*: Dobiáš: Build your country, strengthen peace (Buduj vlast, posílíš mír). Cantata based on the text by F. Halas (1950); Kapr: In the Soviet Land (V sovětské zemi). Cantata (1951); Kalaš: The Nightingale and the Rose (Slavík a růže). Symphonic poem based on the fairy tale by O. Wild (1956)
> 
> CD 3*: Kalabis: Violin Concerto (1962); Seidel: Oboe Concerto (1956); Jirko: Piano Concerto No. 3 (1961)
> 
> CD 4: Eben: Piano Concerto (1963); Bořkovec: Symphony No. 2 (1957)
> 
> It's been in steady rotation in my CD player since I picked it up to complete my collection.
> 
> I suspect we all have favorites in this series of discs, but I am hard pressed to narrow down to a single one. So I'm glad to have them all!


I have heard many of them but own only 3 (Dvorak 9th, Martinu & Janacek and this one with Bartok)

I sincerely envy you. Did you get the collection all at once or have you been purchasing them one at a time??


----------



## pmsummer

HOSANNA TO THE SON OF DAVID
*Orlando Gibbons*
The Choir of Trinity College, Cambridge
Fretwork
Richard Marlow - director

_Conifer Classics_


----------



## schigolch




----------



## Gouldanian

Because it's Sunday you know...


----------



## bejart

Haydn: Symphony No.49 in F Minor

Adam Fischer directing the Austro-Hungarian Haydn Orchestra


----------



## Cosmos

Listening to gay composer Tchaikovsky's Swan Lake Suite


----------



## Guest

Cosmos said:


> Listening to gay composer Tchaikovsky's Swan Lake


I took my partner to a performance of this just yesterday (by the Russian State Ballet & Orchestra of Siberia). My appreciation of the ballet was in no way spoiled by, er, anything.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Cosmos said:


> Listening to gay composer Tchaikovsky's Swan Lake Suite


Are you sure? The last I heard the Russians had decided to re-write history. As you can no longer mention anything to do with homosexuality in public, they have decided that Tchaikovsky wasn't gay. Simple.


----------



## Cosmos

GregMitchell said:


> Are you sure? The last I heard the Russians had decided to re-write history. As you can no longer mention anything to do with homosexuality in public, they have decided that Tchaikovsky wasn't gay. Simple.


If only I could live in the land of make-believe. Then I could say whatever I felt was true, and it would be so!


----------



## Guest

GregMitchell said:


> Are you sure? The last I heard the Russians had decided to re-write history. As you can no longer mention anything to do with homosexuality in public, they have decided that Tchaikovsky wasn't gay. Simple.


Yes, it's been noticed!


----------



## jim prideaux

Schubert-2nd and 4th Symphonies performed by Davis and the Staatskapelle Dresden


----------



## Guest

Cosmos said:


> Listening to gay composer Tchaikovsky's Swan Lake Suite


WTF? Are you serious?


----------



## Guest

This is a wonderful new SACD from Ondine. Lindberg's music has definitely become more accessible without pandering or turning new age. It's still complex, and often dark/violent, but it is far more melodic. The opening piece "Al Largo", sort of a wild concerto for orchestra, will severely test many a stereo system!


----------



## Guest

Kontrapunctus said:


> WTF? Are you serious?


Come on, the dance of the cygnets is delightful.


----------



## bejart

Jan Vanhal (1739-1813): String Quartet in E Flat, Hoffmeister No.3, Weinmann Es11

Camesina Quartet: Johannes Gebauer and Katja Gruttner, violins -- Irina Alexandrovna, viola -- Martin Burkhardt, cello


----------



## Guest

dogen said:


> Come on, the dance of the cygnets is delightful.


Um, you quoted me out of context... And, I suppose he might have made a tongue-in-cheek reference to another thread. (To give some benefit of the doubt.)


----------



## ShropshireMoose

Liszt: Sonata in B Minor/Valse Impromptu/Mephisto Waltz No.1 Edith Farnadi

A great LP of Liszt's music by one of his finest interpreters. Edith Farnadi plays the Sonata as one thrilling, organic whole, her technique is terrific and her understanding of the music second to none. The two waltzes are every bit as good, and as I think I've said before (though not for some time), it is high time that her recordings for Westminster were all re-released.


----------



## MrTortoise

Johann Sebastian Bach

Cantata No. 138 'Warum betrübst du dich, mein Herz'
Durchlauchtster Leopold, serenata for 2 voices, flute, bassoon, strings & continuo, BWV 173a

Caroline Stam, soprano (138); Lisa Larsson, soprano (173a); Bernhard Landauer alto; Christoph Prégardien, tenor; Klaus Mertens, bass
Amsterdam Baroque Orchestra and Choir
Ton Koopman, cond.


----------



## George O

Gregorio Allegri (c. 1582-1652): Miserere

William Mundy (c. 1529-1591): Vox Patris Caelestis

Giovanni Pierluigi da Palestrina (c. 1525-1594): Missa Papae Marcelli

The Tallis Scholars / Peter Phillips

on Music for Pleasure (Middlesex, England), from 1980

5 stars

Mozart's illegal copy of Allegri's 'Miserere':

http://zenmoments.org/allegri-miserere/


----------



## starthrower




----------



## pmsummer

STAIRWAY TO HEAVEN
_A Musical Journey into Peace and Tranquility_
*J.S. Bach, Fauré, Messiaen, Poulenc, Stanford, Allegri, Mozart, Burgon, Schubert, di Lasso, Victoria, Purcell, Barber*
The Choir of Trinity College, Cambridge
Richard Marlow - director

_Conifer_


----------



## aleazk

Francis Dhomont - Frankenstein Symphony





 (first movement)


----------



## StlukesguildOhio




----------



## Jeffrey Smith

Kontrapunctus said:


> This is a wonderful new SACD from Ondine. Lindberg's music has definitely become more accessible without pandering or turning new age. It's still complex, and often dark/violent, but it is far more melodic. The opening piece "Al Largo", sort of a wild concerto for orchestra, will severely test many a stereo system!


Excellent to hear: my copy arrived yesterday.

But at the moment









Papa played perfectly.


----------



## MrTortoise

Gustav Mahler

Symphony No. 5

London Philharmonic Orchestra
Klaus Tennstedt, cond.


----------



## SONNET CLV

Re: Supraphon Karel Ančerl "Gold Edition" series



Bayreuth said:


> I have heard many of them but own only 3 (Dvorak 9th, Martinu & Janacek and this one with Bartok)
> 
> I sincerely envy you. Did you get the collection all at once or have you been purchasing them one at a time??


Not all at once. It took a while. A disc here, a disc there. When it looked like I had quite a few, I considered completing the set. That was when I really started to shop around for bargains and good deals. No use paying full price when you can get discounts. Still, not too many of my discs were "used".

I think the first one I got was #2, as I was interested in hearing Ančerl's interpretation of my favorite Dvorak symphony. He didn't disappoint.

By the way, last summer I completed my _VÁCLAV TALICH Special Edition_ collection, also from Supraphon -- 17 discs. These are comparable as interpretations, but the sound quality is lesser than one finds through the Ančerl set. Again, I found I had several on the shelf and decided to complete the set. Sometimes these discs get hard to find, and if one doesn't gather them while he can, one faces either a gap in a series, or expending serious green to capture a CD which might have cost a reasonable couple of bucks only a few years earlier.

I don't do so often, but on occasion I've put out the big cash for a disc just to complete a series. It's just part of the fun of collecting, I suppose. Of course, I'm really into this hobby because I enjoy hearing the music. I have a pretty fine stereo rig, worth some long green. But my album collection is more valuable that the equipment. That usually happens.

Best wishes collecting. And in hearing those other Ančerl discs, when you get the chance. The Jan Hanus Symphony No. 2 on disc 41 is one to aim at.


----------



## StlukesguildOhio




----------



## severance68

*Fauré: Pelléas et Mélisande, Dolly, Pavane, Après un rêve
Seiji Ozawa/Boston Symphony Orchestra*

Recorded November 1986
Deutsche Grammohphon


----------



## severance68

*Gershwin: Rhapsody In Blue; An American In Paris; Porgy and Bess: A Symphonic Portrait
Gould: Latin-American Symphonette

Felix Slatkin/Hollywood Bowl Orchestra*
Recorded 1959
EMI (1990 reissue)


----------



## MrTortoise

Mozart

6 German Dances, K. 600
Serenadein in D, K. 250 'Haffner'

NDR Symphony Orchestra
Roland Greutter, violin
Günter Wand, cond.


----------



## Pugg

​*Vivaldi : Double concerto's*
I Musici


----------



## Pugg

schigolch said:


>


A must have:tiphat:


----------



## Marschallin Blair




----------



## Pugg

George O said:


> Gregorio Allegri (c. 1582-1652): Miserere
> 
> William Mundy (c. 1529-1591): Vox Patris Caelestis
> 
> Giovanni Pierluigi da Palestrina (c. 1525-1594): Missa Papae Marcelli
> 
> The Tallis Scholars / Peter Phillips
> 
> on Music for Pleasure (Middlesex, England), from 1980
> 
> 5 stars
> 
> Mozart's illegal copy of Allegri's 'Miserere':
> 
> http://zenmoments.org/allegri-miserere/


This must be the most beautiful recording made off this work :tiphat:


----------



## Pugg

​
HAROLD SHAPERO ;Symphony for Classical Orchestra 
IGOR STRAVINSKY ;Symphony of Psalms


----------



## Pugg

Next on:


​
*Joan Sutherland: The Voice of the Century*
Disc 1

*Dame Joan Sutherland *(soprano)


----------



## Pugg

_The Great Organ of Saint Eustache, Paris_​Bach, J S:Toccata & Fugue in D minor, BWV565

Grigny:Récit de tierce en taille

Guillou:Hyperion, or The Rhetoric of Fire

Lisztrelude & Fugue on B-A-C-H, S260

Mozart:Fantasia in F minor for a mechanical organ, K608

Widor:Organ Symphony No. 5 in F minor, Op. 42 No. 1: Allegro vivace

*Jean Victor Arthur Guillou *(organ)


----------



## severance68

Marschallin Blair said:


>


Loved *The Blue Max*. Goldsmith was on such an amazing roll during that period -- *In Harm's Way* (probably my favorite of his '60s scores), *Our Man Flint*, *Von Ryan's Express*, *The Sand Pebbles*, *Stagecoach*, *Warning Shot*...


----------



## elgar's ghost

Mendelssohn's chamber works part two, plus the first three symphonies (chronologically speaking), three overtures and the scherzo from the Octet op.20 which was orchestrated as an alternative 3rd movement for Symphony no.1.

Symphony no.1 in C-minor op.11 (1824), Scherzo in G-minor from the Octet for Strings op.20 [orch. composer] (1825), Overture in E - _A Midsummer Night's Dream_ op.21 (1826), Overture in B-minor - _The Hebrides_ op. 26 (1830 - rev. 1832), Overture in F - _The Fair Melusine_ op.32 (1833), Symphony no.5 in D/D-minor [_Reformation_]op. posth. 107 (1830), Symphony no.4 in A [_Italian_] op. posth. 90 (by 1833), String Quartet in D [no.3] op.44 no.1 (1838), String Quartet in E-minor [no.4] op.44 no.2 (1837 - rev. 1839) and String Quartet in E-flat [no.5] op.44 no.3 (1838) and Cello Sonata no.1 in B-flat op.45 (1838):


----------



## Pugg

​
*Bach, J.S.: St John Passion, BWV245*

_Peter Schreier (Tenor), Robert Holl (Bass), Roberta Alexander (Soprano), Marjana Lipovsek (Mezzo-Soprano), Olaf Bär (Baritone), Rundfunkchor Leipzig (Chorus), Marjana Lipovsek (Contralto), Andrea Ihle (Soprano), Egbert Junghanns (Bass), Ekkehard Wagner (Tenor), Andreas Scheibner (Baritone)
_
Staatskapelle Dresden, Rundfunkchor Leipzig, _Peter Schreier_


----------



## AClockworkOrange

*Haydn: Symphonies 104 'London' & 100 'Military - Hogwood & AoAM*








A slight change of pace to my recent listening. From Walter Weller's phenomenal recordings of Prokofiev's Symphonies to Christopher Hogwood & Papa Haydn.


----------



## MagneticGhost

Handel: Carmelite Vespers 1707
Andrew Parrott - Taverner Choir and Players

This is nothing short of sensational. Best £3 I've spent this month. Highly recommended!


----------



## Dr Johnson

GregMitchell said:


> Are you sure? The last I heard the Russians had decided to re-write history. As you can no longer mention anything to do with homosexuality in public, they have decided that Tchaikovsky wasn't gay. Simple.


At least he hasn't been accused of formalism.

Yet.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

*Giovanna d'Arco* held a tenuous hold on the repertory even before the Verdi revival, less popular than *Ernani*, but more often performed than *I due Foscari*, which followed it.

It's a bit of a mixed bag, pages of real inspiration alternating with the banal, and in this recording Levine tends to accentuate the bombast. Verdi has however created a character of real distinction in Giovanna, and Caballe, in mid career best voice, sings Giovanna's music with ravishing tone. Domingo and Milnes are also excellent.

The recording is a little boomy, which tends to exaggerate Levine's sometime over-forceful approach.


----------



## Guest

Kontrapunctus said:


> Um, you quoted me out of context... And, I suppose he might have made a tongue-in-cheek reference to another thread. (To give some benefit of the doubt.)


Yeah, I could see the outofcontextness, I was being jokey.


----------



## starthrower




----------



## Pugg

*Beethoven*: Violin Concerto in D Major, Op.61;
*Mozart*: Violin Concerto No.4
_ Herman Krebbers_


----------



## Jeff W

*In which there is the letter 'S'*

Good morning TC from cloudy and cold Albany! Hey, it's spring, at least according to the calendar!









Playing a little more Springtime music here with Robert Schumann's Symphony No. 1 with Herbert von Karajan conducting the Berlin Philharmonic. Also listened to No. 2.









What would Springtime be without pagan rituals of human sacrifice? Igor Stravinsky's 'Rite of Spring' with Leonard Bernstein conducting the New York Philharmonic.









Not really too much more "Spring" music in my library, so I just opted for some Schubert instead. The Takacs Quartet plays the String Quartets No. 14 'Death and the Maiden' and No. 13 'Avengers'... I mean 'Rosamunde'.


----------



## Pugg

20.CD *„Fritz Wunderlich* in Verdi- and Puccini-Aria's "
Don Carlos, La Traviata, Rigoletto, La Boheme, Madama Butterfly (1959-1961)


----------



## Marschallin Blair

*


severance68 said:



Loved The Blue Max. Goldsmith was on such an amazing roll during that period -- In Harm's Way (probably my favorite of his '60s scores), Our Man Flint, Von Ryan's Express, The Sand Pebbles, Stagecoach, Warning Shot...

Click to expand...









*

Oh. . . did Goldsmith do the score for the_ Blue Max_?

I just posted the cd cover for Ursula. _;D_

_"Pink champagne!"_

--










IX


----------



## pmsummer

LAMENTATIONS
_Holy Week in Provence_
*Bouzignac, Ceppede, Carpentras, Gilles, Vitre, Godolin, Gregorian chant*
Schola Cantorum of Boston
Boston Camerata
Joel Cohen - director

_Apex via Erato_


----------



## elgar's ghost

After going to Worcester on something akin to a fool's errand I'm now calming down with Mendelssohn's chamber music part three plus various early concertante works and a solo piano piece.

Piano Concerto in A-minor [no.0] WoO (1822), Concerto for Two Pianos & Strings in E [no.2] WoO (1823), Concerto for Violin and Strings in D-minor [no.1] WoO (1821-23), _Rondo capriccioso_ in E for solo piano op.14 (1824), Piano Trio no.1 in D-minor op.49 (1839), Cello Sonata no.2 in D op.58 (1843) and String Quintet no.2 in B-flat op. posth. 87 (1845):






































Apologies for yet another ludicrously small image...


----------



## hombre777

Claude Debussy - Images pour Orchestre " Les parfums de la Nuit "


----------



## Pugg

​
Ketèlbey: In a Persian Market & other light music

*Ketèlbey*:In a Chinese Temple Garden
In a Monastery Garden

Sanctuary of the Heart
Bank Holiday
Dance of the Merry Mascots
Michael Reeves (piano)
In a Persian Market
In the Mystic Land of Egypt
Bells across the Meadows
The Clock and the Dresden Figures
Michael Reeves (piano)
With Honour Crowned

London Promenade Orchestra, _Alexander Faris_


----------



## Cosmos

For the Birthday Boy:

Cello Suite no. 1 in G major, BWV 1007
off YouTube, Ophélie Gaillard 





I'm assuming off this album










be CAREFUL with your instruments, people!


----------



## Badinerie

Funny how ones brain sometimes tries to tell you a mono recording is actually stereo, but it isnt. 
Its a chamber Orchestra The Concert Arts Orchestra under Felix Slatkin
Taking what is often referred to a childrens work or "Lolipop" (I hate that term!) and making it sound wonderful. Saint Saens Carnival of the Animals is the work I'm referring to. The Ibert Divertissment is however played for fun, as it should be but in a knowing way,
with small Orchestra recorded in what sounds like a rehearsal room or Theatre ( Where it truthfully was composed for)
I love this old MFP lp


----------



## Pugg

​
*Bach, C P E:*
Magnificat in D, Wq. 215 (H772)
Sinfonia in G major, Wq. 180 (H655)
Symphony in G major, Wq. 173 (H648)

_Venceslava Hruba-Freiberger (soprano), Barbara Bornemann (alto), Peter Schreier (tenor), Olaf Bär (baritone)
_
Berlin Radio Chorus, C.P.E. Bach Chamber Orchestra,_ Hartmut Haenchen_


----------



## Conglomerate




----------



## Guest

Pugg said:


> _The Great Organ of Saint Eustache, Paris_​Bach, J S:Toccata & Fugue in D minor, BWV565
> 
> Grigny:Récit de tierce en taille
> 
> Guillou:Hyperion, or The Rhetoric of Fire
> 
> Lisztrelude & Fugue on B-A-C-H, S260
> 
> Mozart:Fantasia in F minor for a mechanical organ, K608
> 
> Widor:Organ Symphony No. 5 in F minor, Op. 42 No. 1: Allegro vivace
> 
> *Jean Victor Arthur Guillou *(organ)


One of my fondest memories as a former recording engineer was recording him in San Francisco's huge Grace Cathedral in an all-Liszt program. To this day, that tape has the deepest bass I have ever enountered on a recording! His playing was beyond mind-blowing.


----------



## Badinerie

Prokefiev. This LP shows how good a World Record Club LP _could_ sound Great dynamic range from this early stereo record. A little tape hiss in evidence on quiet passages but the music...Wow!


----------



## TurnaboutVox

*Nielsen
String Quartets Vol I
Quartet for Strings no 1 in G minor, FS 4, Op. 13 
Quartet for Strings no 4 in F major, FS 36, Op. 44
Quintet for Strings in G major, FS 5 *
Young Danish Quartet with Tim Fredericksen, 2nd viola [Dacapo, 2007]

Wholeheartedly recommended, these are being repeatedly enjoyed, along with Vol II, at Turnabout Towers. Very well recorded too.










*
Henry Purcell
Hail! Bright Cecilia 
Welcome to all the pleasures*
Philippe Herreweghe / Collegium Vocale [HM, 2014]

More fruit of the Top pre-1700 works thread.


----------



## Morimur

One the very best sets out there...


----------



## Pugg

​
*Verdi: Luisa Miller*

_Anna Moffo (Luisa), Carlo Bergonzi (Rodolfo), Cornell MacNeil (Miller),Giorgio Tozzi (Walter), Ezio Flagello (Wurm), Shirley Verrett (Federica), Gabriella Carturan (Laura), Piero De Palma (Contadino)_

RCA Italiana Opera Chorus and Orchestra, _Fausto Cleva_:tiphat:


----------



## Sloe

I am listening online to a radio broadcast from earlier today of Wilhelm Stenhammar´s first symphony.
Orchestra: Gothenburg Symphonic Orchestra
Conductor: Neeme Järvi


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

MB- Oh. . . did Goldsmith do the score for the Blue Max?

I just posted the cd cover for Ursula. ;D

"Pink champagne!"










The first thing that caught my attention as well (Great minds think alike?). The term "pneumatic" immediately came to mind. :devil:


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

MB; what is your take on _Die ägyptische helena_. Like all of Strauss operas there are more than a few gorgeous passages... but the plot must surely be beyond absurd. An all-seeing sea mollusk? I've read Strauss originally intended a comedy. He should have stuck with his first instinct.


----------



## Bayreuth

Piano Concerto, by ARNOLD SCHOENBERG
Peter Serkin; with Pierre Boulez (sorry Harold) conducting the London Symphony Orchestra


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

I gave The Book of the Hanging Gardens another listen. I don't hate it... but I don't see it as something I'm going to want to listen to again for pleasure.


----------



## Mahlerian

Bayreuth said:


> Piano Concerto, by ARNOLD SCHOENBERG
> Peter Serkin; with Pierre Boulez (sorry Harold) conducting the London Symphony Orchestra
> 
> View attachment 82717


The Uchida/Boulez recording is superior to this one, by far. I didn't like the work nearly as much when this version was the main one I knew.


----------



## Mahlerian

StlukesguildOhio said:


> I gave The Book of the Hanging Gardens another listen. I don't hate it... but I don't see it as something I'm going to want to listen to again for pleasure.


Well, I do listen to it for pleasure. It's beautiful, expressive music. I don't care whether you like it or not, I just want to stop the utter lies being peddled around about it and other Schoenberg works.

Also, with your penchant for sensuality in music and art, I should think the work would be very much up your alley, so to speak. The whole thing is suffused with desire.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Sibelius Symphony no 5, the stereo version (there's a mono version in this set too) and it's goosebumps time. Surely one of the greatest performances of this symphony captured on disc. Karajan moulds the symphony with a sure sense of its architecture, the climaxes superbly managed.

5 stars plus.


----------



## kanishknishar

*#26 - Mitusko Uchida, Simon Rattle/BPO - Mozart's Piano Concerto No. 22 [LIVE]*

Going to - for the first time in my live - stream a concert live at:

https://www.digitalconcerthall.com/en/concert/22497

Join along now. Few minutes left!


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

One of those "minor" 18th century composers who produced more than a few splendid works. This recordings, that of Jordi Savall, Anner Bylsma cello works, and the Stabat Mater (ideally that on Harmonia Mundi) are all especially fine... essential IMO.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Benjamin Yusupov "Viola tango rock concerto"


----------



## AClockworkOrange

*Further Haydn: Various Masses - Richard Hickox & Collegium Musicum 90*












​
After further listens to Hogwood's 'London' & 'Military' Symphonies, I decided to revisit these two discs. I bought these before I discovered the boxed set of Hickox's Haydn Choral Recordings (sadly less 'The Creation' & 'The Seasons').

My only regret is that boxed set doesn't include the art. This is a rare instance of the artwork actually living up to the music on a Classical CD. The music however is fantastic and Richard Hickox delivers remarkable performances from the Collegium Musicum 90.


----------



## starthrower




----------



## Balthazar

*J. S. Bach ~ Goldberg Variations*

My favorite harpsichord rendition - Pierre Hantaï's second recording from 2003.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

*Luciano Berio
The Complete Works For Solo Piano
Brin
Cinque Variazioni
Erdenklavier
Feuerklavier
Gavotte
Gigue
Leaf
Luftklavier
Petite Air l & II
Petite Suiterelude
Rounds
Sequenza lV
Wasserklavier*
David Arden [New Albion, 1996]

An interesting, occasionally ECM-jazz inflected collection. I gather this disc isn't currently available (I have a downloaded .flac version)










*Berg, Schoenberg & Webern
Piano works
Berg* - Sonata, op.1
*Schoenberg* - Three Piano Pieces, op.11
Six Little Piano Pieces, op.19
Five Piano Pieces, op.23 
Suite For Piano, op.25
Piano Piece, op.33a
Piano Piece, op.33b
*Webern* - Variations, op.27
Peter Hill [Naxos, 1996]

As good as it ever was.










*
Arnold Schönberg - Sämtliche Lieder - CD1
Das Buch der hängenden Gärten, op.15*
Urs Liska (piano), Konrad Jarnot (baritone) [Capriccio, 2011]

I can't improve on "suffused with desire."


----------



## kanishknishar

*Review*

*Uchida's playing is beautiful. Her joy while playing is palpable. She loves it. She's ecstatic at every note. Her passions makes you happy.

Berliners play fine too - expectedly. Rattler's on fire - as expected.

I am glad I tuned into watch.*

P.S. The audience's so self-absorbed - makes you want to set the auditorium on fire.


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

After further listens to Hogwood's 'London' & 'Military' Symphonies, I decided to revisit these two discs. I bought these before I discovered the boxed set of Hickox's Haydn Choral Recordings (sadly less 'The Creation' & 'The Seasons').

My only regret is that boxed set doesn't include the art. This is a rare instance of the artwork actually living up to the music on a Classical CD. The music however is fantastic and Richard Hickox delivers remarkable performances from the Collegium Musicum 90.

I ended up buying a slew of these recordings separately... because of the covers... but then I'm a huge William Blake fan... as in fanatic. The Gardiner recordings came out at the same time... and I probably would have purchased these alone if not for the covers on the Hickox discs.


----------



## starthrower




----------



## Conglomerate




----------



## kanishknishar

*#27 - Leslie Howard - Liszt's transcription of David's Bunte Reihe*

Well, time for more Liszt - lovely, isn't it?







​


----------



## shadowdancer

Dvorak: Serenade for Strings in E, Op. 22


----------



## nbergeron

I just started reading _Godel, Escher, and Bach_ so it only seems appropriate to listen to this.


----------



## jim prideaux

Mozart-38th and 39th Symphonies performed by Pinnock and the English Concert......


----------



## D Smith

Mahler Symphony No.3 Bernstein/NYP. I've been returning to this symphony a lot recently and this 1960's recording is one of my favourite versions, only slightly surpassed by Bernstein's later DG recording. Very highly recommended.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Mendelssohn tonight and tomorrow morning - concertante works, the final two symphonies and incidental music.

Piano Concerto No. 1 in G-minor Op.25 (1830-31), _Capriccio brillant_ in B-major/minor for Piano & Orchestra Op.22 (1832), _Rondo brillant_ in E-flat Piano & Orchestra Op.29 (1834), Piano Concerto No. 2 in D-minor Op.40 (1837), Symphony no.2 in B-flat for solo voices, choir and orchestra [_Lobgesang_] op.52 (1840), Symphony no.3 in A-minor op.56 [_Scottish_] (1829-1842), Overture & Incidental Music to _A Midsummer Night's Dream_ ops.21 & 61 (1826 & 1842), Violin Concerto in E-minor [no.2] op.64 (1844):


----------



## Pat Fairlea

Sibelius, Karelia Suite. After all these years I have finally realised how utterly beautiful that 2nd mvmnt is in the right hands. In this case, Marriner and Academy of St Martin's on Phillips 412 727-2.


----------



## SONNET CLV

It's not hard to decide upon _whom _to listen to today. It is March 21, after all.










But when one has as large a collection of J.S. Bach's music as I have, and considering it is "Easter season", the _what _to play becomes somewhat of a challenge. A pleasant one, though, to be sure.

Until I remembered that Nicholas Harnoncourt had passed earlier this month.

I started with this:









Then moved to this:









Which will keep me busy for a little while.

But during this particular holiday season I especially turn to Bach with great frequency, and there is much to be heard.

You may enjoy this: 




This will be the first Easter season of my lifetime that conductor Harnoncourt is not making music. An additional reflection on this Bach birth day.


----------



## pmsummer

SUITES POUR LUTH BAROQUE
_BWV 1010 & 1012_
*J.S. Bach*
Hopkinson Smith

_Astrée_


----------



## StlukesguildOhio




----------



## SixFootScowl

Track List


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

Currently listening to Leoš Janáček. I have come to find him to be one of the 20th century composers I most admire (best?) based largely upon his operas. But he composed a wealth of other music of real interest. As a folklorist his music was inspired by Moravian and other Slavic folk music to create an original, modern musical style in a manner not unlike Dvořák, Smetana, and Bartók. Janáček's personal "modern" style was developed in relative isolation from contemporary modernist movements, yet even an arch-Modernist like Pierre Boulez called his music surprisingly modern and fresh: "Its repetitive pulse varies through changes in rhythm, tone and direction." He described his opera From the House of the Dead as "primitive, in the best sense, but also extremely strong, like the paintings of Léger, where the rudimentary character allows a very vigorous kind of expression".


----------



## ShropshireMoose

J.S.Bach: Partitas Joerg Demus

For Bach's birthday, splendid readings of the Partitas on the piano by Joerg Demus.


----------



## George O

Orlandus Lassus (c. 1532-1594) [AKA Roland de Lassus, Orlando di Lasso, and more]

Music for Holy Week and Easter Sunday

Pro Cantione Antiqua / Bruno Turner

2-LP set on Hyperion (London), from 1982

5 stars


----------



## bejart

Mozart: String Quartet No.14 in G Major, KV 387

Alban Berg Quartet: Gunter Pichler and Gerhard Schulz, violins -- Thomas Kakuska, viola -- Valentin Erben, cello


----------



## starthrower

From the beginning...


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Tchaikovsky, Symphony No. 6*

This is a free-flowing live recording. I'm used to a more regimented reading, so this is an adjustment. I'm just glad I wasn't in the orchestra; I'd be hanging on for dear life.


----------



## Sloe

I am listening to Karol Szymanowski's third symphony on radio.


----------



## Blancrocher

Shostakovich: Preludes and Fugues (Scherbakov)


----------



## deprofundis

Im lisening to what i have i decided to lisen to* Gesualdo *i have 10cd and a box-set of madrigal on naxos, so im some fanboy i guess,but this cd called o dolorosa Gioia is awesome it featured Ferrare fellow Buddy of Gesualdo but this i all-ready told you about, milles excuse Naive(label) this cd is top notch i fine sélections of musicians and a good performance of the italian master
don carlo. you can do far worst for your money , i say give it a try, you wont be disapointed, concerto italiano are fabuleous
and Rinaldo alesandrini conduct Gesualdo whit brilliance, my ears can tell,i lisen to a lot of stuff but my favorite musician among early era is Gesualdo i mean his madrigals are not just great music but pure art, flawless, I rarely dislike a Gesualdo even if the label is not so good or the recording soso....Gesualdo music open doors of perceptions not drugs or anything, i guess it's music for the soul, for newbies your never heard good vocal music intelligent vocal music pick some of his work do it now do it right now, after this you have no problem to jump into vocal music,my case per se.

I like to point out the fameous brittish critic of Gesualdo i dont recall his name said this was the work of an amateur, he is so wrong Gesualdo is pure untained geneous in my mind... once in a while i need to hear is work it's so relaxing even if the lyrical content is grim gloomy it's pretty crafted poetic ,so you have no excuse not to lisen to him.


----------



## Guest

For Bach's birthday.


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

I made no rush to get around to playing Bach for his birthday... as I play Bach all the time. I easily have more music by Bach than by any other composer. Even so... I couldn't let the day go unobserved... and so I'm ending the evening with a favorite:


----------



## D Smith

For his birthday, the Brandenburg Concertos in my favourite recording of them by the Chamber Music Society of Lincoln Center. I've been fortunate to attend many concerts to hear CMS perform these live.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Boccherini* -String Quartets Op.6, Nos. 1 & 3; Op.58, No.2


----------



## Pugg

Florestan said:


> Track List


That is what I called singing by: _America's first Queen of Opera._


----------



## Pugg

bejart said:


> Mozart: String Quartet No.14 in G Major, KV 387
> 
> Alban Berg Quartet: Gunter Pichler and Gerhard Schulz, violins -- Thomas Kakuska, viola -- Valentin Erben, cello


Any day and any night, no competition from anyone :tiphat:


----------



## Kevin Pearson

Listening to this fiery and passionate version of the Sibelius Violin Concerto by a young Julian Rachlin. He would have only been 17 when this was recorded but he is fabulous. I'd like to hear him re-record this just to hear how his maturity as a player would sound today. Just a superb performance and recorded live to boot!










Kevin


----------



## Marschallin Blair

*


StlukesguildOhio said:












MB; what is your take on Die ägyptische helena. Like all of Strauss operas there are more than a few gorgeous passages... but the plot must surely be beyond absurd. An all-seeing sea mollusk? I've read Strauss originally intended a comedy. He should have stuck with his first instinct.

Click to expand...

*
I broadly agree with you: _Die ägyptische helena_ is certainly uneven in musical inspiration although there are more than a few diamonds in the rough. I really love the beginning of Act II, where Helen of Troy is dolling herself up for the sleeping Menelaus.

I have to dissent when it comes to the literary merit of Hoffmansthal. I find him a first-rate literary mind and a librettist of the highest order. The problem (if I may even call it such) with densely-symbolic works like _Die Frau ohne Schatten_ and _Die ägyptische helena_ is that the literary craftsmanship is 'too good'; the meanings, nuances, allusions, and resonances are too variegated to capture all in one dramatic instance.

The all-seeing sea mollusk is every bit as fascinating as Ariel, Titiana, the Sirens, or any other literary character that doesn't exist.

--


----------



## Pugg

Kevin Pearson said:


> Listening to this fiery and passionate version of the Sibelius Violin Concerto by a young Julian Rachlin. He would have only been 17 when this was recorded but he is fabulous. I'd like to hear him re-record this just to hear how his maturity as a player would sound today. Just a superb performance and recorded live to boot!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kevin


He's only in his very early 40 ties by now, interesting to hear him now .


----------



## Marschallin Blair

> *StlukesguildOhio: The first thing that caught my attention as well (Great minds think alike?). The term "pneumatic" immediately came to mind. *












Ursula's a proper countess, which is to say, not very 'proper' at all. _;D_

- I love her in the _Blue Max_: spoiled, sexy, b#tchy.

_Natürlich, ich beziehen._

--


----------



## Pugg

Kevin Pearson said:


> Listening to this fiery and passionate version of the Sibelius Violin Concerto by a young Julian Rachlin. He would have only been 17 when this was recorded but he is fabulous. I'd like to hear him re-record this just to hear how his maturity as a player would sound today. Just a superb performance and recorded live to boot!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kevin


His currently available recording: http://www.prestoclassical.co.uk/search.php?searchString=julian+rachlin:tiphat:


----------



## OldFashionedGirl

_On Spotify:_







*Messiaen* - Poeme pour mi
_Soprano, Françoise Pollet_

Le Réveil des oiseaux
_Piano, Pierre-Laurent Aimard ._
Cleveland Orchestra. Pierre Boulez


----------



## Pugg

​*Beverly Sills* sings; _Mozart and Strauss_.:tiphat:


----------



## Kevin Pearson

Pugg said:


> His currently available recording: http://www.prestoclassical.co.uk/search.php?searchString=julian+rachlin:tiphat:


All the versions in the list at PrestoClassical are the same recording in different releases. I didn't see any more current recordings of his Sibelius.

Kevin


----------



## Pugg

​
*Vivaldi: Magnificat & Gloria *
Gloria in D major, RV589
Magnificat, RV611
ed. Malipiero

_Teresa Berganza & Lucia Valentini Terrani_ (mezzos)

New Philharmonia Chorus & Orchestra, _Riccardo Muti_


----------



## Pugg

​
*Renée Fleming - Great Opera Scenes*

Dvorak:Mesícku na nebi hlubokém 'Song to the Moon' (from Rusalka)
Mozart:E Susanna non vien! … Dove sono i bei momenti (from Le nozze di Figaro)
Porgi amor (from Le nozze di Figaro)
Strauss, R:Transformation scene from Daphne
Tchaikovskyuskay pogibnu ya 'Tatiana's Letter Scene' (from Eugene Onegin)
Verdi:Mia madre aveva...Piangea cantando...Ave Maria (from Otello)
Britten:Embroidery in childhood (from Peter Grimes)

_Renée Fleming_ (soprano)

London Symphony Orchestra, _Sir Georg Solti_


----------



## dgee

Peter Eotvos - Love and Other Demons. It's an opera based on a Marquez book premiered in 2008 at Glyndebourne






Lovely - like Three Sisters and less like Angels in America. The latter I found a bit earnest and not so musically satisfying. Must hear the rest of his operas


----------



## Badinerie

Strauss: Vier Letzte Lieder Bohm Lisa Della Casa.

Very dreamy version. Beautifully sung. I did listen to Ljuba Welitsch's recording. Its interesting, but its just not 'her'


----------



## Pugg

​
*Verdi: Rigoletto*

_Robert Merrill (Rigoletto), Anna Moffo (Gilda), Alfredo Kraus (Il Duca), Ezio Flagello (Sparafucile), Rosalind Elias (Maddalena), Anna Di Stasio (Giovanna), David Ward (Monterone), Robert Kerns (Marullo), Piero De Palma (Borsa), Mario Rinaudo (Il Conte di Ceprano), Corinna Vozza (La Contessa di Ceprano)
_
RCA Italiana Opera Chorus and Orchestra, _Sir Georg Solti_


----------



## jim prideaux

Alfven-En skargardssagen and 4th Symphony performed by Jarvi and the Stockholm P.O.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Posting a little ahead of myself but it's the penultimate instalment of Mendelssohn for me this afternoon - piano works plus psalm cantatas for choir and orchestra.

_2 Klavierstücke_ [Two Piano Pieces] WoO19 (????), _Gondellied_ [Gondola Song] for solo piano WoO10 (1837), _Albumblatt_ [Album Leaf] in E-minor op. posth. 117 (1837), _6 Kinderstücke_ [Six Children's Pieces for solo piano op.72 (1842), _Lieder ohne Worte_ [Songs Without Words] for solo piano Books I-VIII ops.19b, 30, 38, 53, 62, 67, posth. 85 and posth. 102 (1829-45), Psalm CXV [_Non nobis Domine_] op.31 (1835), Psalm XLII [_Wie der Hirsch schreit nach frischem Wasser_] op.42 (1838), Psalm XCV [_Kommt, laßt uns anbeten und knien von dem Herrn_] op.46 (1838), Psalm CXIV_ [Da Israel aus Aegypten zog] op.51 (1841) and Psalm XCVIII Singet dem Herrn ein neues Lied op. posth. 91 (1843)















_


----------



## MrTortoise

Olivier Messiaen

Vignt Regards sur l'Enfant Jesus

Roger Muraro, piano


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Pugg said:


> That is what I called singing


I'm not sure what else you'd call it. :devil:


----------



## Pugg

*Schubert*: Piano Trios Nos.1 & 2
Beaux Arts Trio


----------



## MrTortoise

Franz Schubert

Symphony No. 1 in D, D. 82
Symphony No. 2 in B-flat, D. 125

Kölner Rundfunk-Sinfonie-Orchester
Günter Wand, cond.


----------



## Balthazar

*Jonas Kaufmann ~ The Wagner Album*

The highlight here is Kaufmann's rendition of the _Wesendonck Lieder_.


----------



## Bayreuth

Cello Sonata, by CLAUDE DEBUSSY
Mstislav Rostropovich (Cello) and Benjamin Britten (Piano)









This is one of my favorite recordings in my collection and is my favorite recording of chamber music.
I'm actually enjoying myself listening to it while cooking some Spaghetti Carbonara (Check the "Last thing I ate" thread later for a picture of the dish if you like )


----------



## Marschallin Blair

*


Pugg said:



That is what I called singing by: America's first Queen of Opera.

Click to expand...

*^ But one needs Thread Bearers to be Queen. . . lots of them.

Where 'are' all of the Beverly Sills threads at TC anyway?










--


----------



## bejart

JS Bach: Oboe Concerto in D Major, BWV 1053

Helmut Muller-Bruhl leading the Cologne Chamber Orchestra -- Christian Hommel, oboe


----------



## Pugg

Balthazar said:


> *Jonas Kaufmann ~ The Wagner Album*
> 
> The highlight here is Kaufmann's rendition of the _Wesendonck Lieder_.


As always: excellent taste :tiphat:


----------



## Marschallin Blair

*


GregMitchell said:












Sibelius Symphony no 5 , the stereo version (there's a mono version in this set too) and it's goosebumps time. Surely one of the greatest performances of this symphony captured on disc. Karajan  moulds the symphony with a sure sense of its architecture, the climaxes superbly managed.

5 stars plus. 

Click to expand...

*^ Five star 'plus plus.' _;D_

Total thumbs-up!

The 1960 Karajan/Philharmonia Sibelius _Fifth_ is the most polished and exotic performance of anything I've heard by Sibelius. The string build-up in the first movement has a radiance that has to be heard to be believed. The only other performance of this section that I've heard that comes close is the live Oramo/VPO- but its a bit too staccato and hard-driven for my tastes. It doesn't have the finessing elegance of the Karajan.

The early fifties Karajan/Philharmonia Sibelius _Fifth _in that same box set has the most powerfully-executed climax in the first movement that I've ever heard, although the flat, shrill, and distorted monaural sound quality is of course execrable.

--


----------



## Pugg

​*Mozart; Piano concerto's 20/21*
Géza Anda


----------



## gHeadphone

Tchaikovskys 6th in cold Russian style!


----------



## Janspe

Some time ago I saw Mahlerian recommending this recording of Schoenberg's, Webern's and Berg's complete works for string quartet by the _Quatuor Diotima:_









I have never really properly familiarized myself with Schoenberg's string quartets, so given that this recording has been given so much praise - I've read some reviews - I decided yesterday that the time has finally come.

I started with the first quartet, Op. 7, and really enjoyed it a lot, although it felt enormously dense and a lot of stuff was happening at all times. The piece was quite long, but it didn't feel like that at all; very effortless to listen to, length-wise at least. I'm sure I'll form a clearer idea of the 'big picture' once I'll finish this cycle by the Quatuor Diotima and start exploring individual recordings for comparative listening...

Up next, the second quartet! Can't wait for the movements with the soprano.


----------



## Heliogabo

Kevin Pearson said:


> Listening to this fiery and passionate version of the Sibelius Violin Concerto by a young Julian Rachlin. He would have only been 17 when this was recorded but he is fabulous. I'd like to hear him re-record this just to hear how his maturity as a player would sound today. Just a superb performance and recorded live to boot!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kevin


Great performance indeed. My first encounter with Sibelius' violin concerto.


----------



## Pugg

*Mozart: Requiem.*
For all those innocent people who lost their lives at that brutal attack in Brussels .


----------



## chesapeake bay

Pugg said:


> ​*Mozart; Piano concerto's 20/21*
> Géza Anda


Anda is so good with Mozart, also love his Bartok renditions


----------



## Conglomerate

String Quartets 1 & 3


----------



## shadowdancer

Beethoven Violin Sonata No. 5 in F major, Opus 24


----------



## Marschallin Blair

All Schwazkopf and Moffo cuts










_Sinfonia Concertante_










_Sinfonia Concertante_


----------



## Pugg

shadowdancer said:


> Beethoven Violin Sonata No. 5 in F major, Opus 24


This is for sure a "legendary" recording :tiphat:


----------



## Pugg

​
*Previn Diversions*
Wiener Philharmoniker, André Previn

Sallie Chisum remembers Billy the Kid
Barbara Bonney (soprano)
London Symphony Orchestra, André Previn

Vocalise Barbara Bonney (soprano), Moray Welsh (cello)

The Giraffes go to Hamburg
_Renée Fleming_ (soprano), André Previn (piano), Renée Siebert (alto flute)

Three Dickinson Songs
_Renée Fleming_ (soprano), André Previn (piano)


----------



## Barbebleu

shadowdancer said:


> Beethoven Violin Sonata No. 5 in F major, Opus 24


Ashkenazy and Perlman were my first recordings that I bought on vinyl many, many years ago. They still hold up.


----------



## Cosmos

Good morning, everyone! Since I held off a lot of responsibilities to today, I need to will myself into being productive. So, the calm before the storm,

Beethoven - String Quartet no.10 in Eb Major, "Harp", op.74


----------



## Selby

Home sick.

Searching for some serenity; doing the whole damn thing.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Massenet: Esclarmonde
*
_Dame Joan Sutherland_ (Esclarmonde), Giacomo Aragall (Roland), Huguette Tourangeau (Parséis), Clifford Grant (Emperor Phorcas), Louis Quilico (L'Evèque de Blois), Ryland Davies (Enéas), Robert Lloyd (Cléomer), Ian Caley (A Saracen Envoy), Graham Clark (A Byzantine Herald)

The National Philharmonic Orchestra,_ Richard Bonynge_

Recorded in 1975



> Sutherland's performance of the central role of Esclarmonde is in its way was powerful as it is in Puccini's last opera. Aragall proves an excellent tenor, sweet of tone and intelligent...Bonynge draws passionate singing and playing from the chorus and orchestra, and the recording has both atmosphere and spectacle" Penguin Guide, 2010 edition ****





> "Bonynge, in his best form ever, procures a full-blooded performance from a wellchosen cast, aided by a suitably vivid recording that shows no sign at all of its age...Sutherland's words are not easy to understand, even though her enunciation is better than sometimes; but the precision, brilliance and sweetness other voice in the prominently featured upper register (rather less steady lower down) compensates for much." Gramophone Magazine, August 1990
> 
> "the fiendishly high title-role takes no prisoners, but Joan Sutherland at her peak is fully equal to its demands, nailing high Ds and Es with imperious venom as the Byzantine sorceress." Katherine Cooper, Presto Classical, April 2014


----------



## elgar's ghost

Last chunk of Mendelssohn later this afternoon - choral works with orchestra plus the final chamber pieces. For the evening - Robert Simpson part one (if I get time).

_Kyrie_ in C-minor for choir and orchestra WoO (1825), _O Haupt voll Blut und Wunden_ - _O Sacred Head, Now Wounded_ - cantata for baritone, chorus and orchestra [translated from a Latin text] WoO (1830), _Die erste Walpurgisnacht_ - _The First Walpurgis Night_- ballad for solo voices, chorus and orchestra [Text: J.W. von Goethe] op.60 (1831-1843), Piano Trio no.2 in C-minor op.66 (1845), Four Pieces for String Quartet op. post. 81 (1843-47) and String Quartet in F-minor [no.6] op. posth. 80 (1847):

















(image for the Piano Trio is too small to use - performance by the Solomon Trio)

........................................................................................................................................

Symphony no.1 (1951), String Quartet no.1 (1951-52), String Quartet no.2 (1953) and Symphony no.2 (1955-56):


----------



## Fugue Meister

Today I've been in an Ives mood I've been playing the symphonies and soon I'll put on his quartets and sonatas for piano (I'm looking forward to the Concord so I'll save it for last).


----------



## Dr Johnson

Debussy, cello sonata.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

*Rachmaninov
Complete songs, CD 3 of 3
Lieder op. 34, nos. 1-14
Lieder op. 38, nos. 1-6*
Evelina Dobraceva (soprano); Ekaterina Siurina (soprano); Justina Gringyte (mezzo); Daniil Shtoda (tenor); Andrei Bondarenko (baritone); Rodion Pogossov (baritone); Alexander Vinogradov (bass); Iain Burnside (piano)
[Delphian, 2013]

Ravishing, lyrical, dark and dramatic by turns, this is a wonderful project and a very welcome addition to my lieder collection. Rachmaninov seems surprisingly French-influenced: it makes for some rather elegant songs.


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1963 - '79.


----------



## severance68

*Rossini Overtures*

*Rossini Overtures - William Tell/La Scala di Seta/Il Signor Bruschino/The Barber of Seville/La Gazza Ladra/La Cenerentola
with Mozart: Don Giovanni overture*

*Fritz Reiner/Chicago Symphony Orchestra*
*
Recorded 1958, 1959
RCA Victor (2010 Sony reissue)*


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Viola concerto by Edison Denisov. It gets pretty romantic/expressionistic sometimes


----------



## Cosmos

Going on a Bach binge...First, I listened to

The Well Tempered Clavier, Book 1










Next, "Great Fantasias, Preludes, and Fugues"










Which has BWVs 532, 534, 536, 537, 541-548, 552, 562


----------



## ShropshireMoose

Beethoven: Violin Sonatas- in A, Op.30 No.1/in E-flat, Op.12 No.3/in A, Op.47 "Kreutzer" Tasmin Little/Martin Roscoe

The final disc in this very enjoyable set of the the Beethoven Sonatas for Piano and Violin, as they correctly title them on the box. Tasmin Little and Martin Roscoe are a wonderful partnership and wring every ounce of musicianly feeling from these wonderful works, the subtly applied and totally natural sounding rubato is a delight throughout the entire set and nowhere better displayed than in the "Kreutzer", and the balance of the recording is superb, giving piano and violin equal importance, which is often far from being the case. Thus when the violin only has accompanying figures, it does not dominate the piano as so often happens, but accompanies and lets the piano carry the tune. I also like the programming which mixes the sonatas up, so that we get a nicely balanced and very listenable recital on each disc (Op.12 No.1/Op.30 No.2/Op.96 on disc one, Op.12 No.2/Op.23/Op.24/Op.30 No.3 on disc two). I have thoroughly enjoyed this set and recommend it heartily.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

_Luonnotar_










Karajan EMI Berlin Sibelius _Sixth_










Entire disc


----------



## severance68

*Ravel: Bolero/La Valse/Miroirs: Alborada del Gracioso/Ma mere l'oye/Miroirs: Une barque sur l'ocean/Rapsodie espagnole/Pavane pour une infante defunte/Le tombeau de Couperin/Valses nobles et sentimentales/Menuet antique/Daphnis et Chloe Suite No. 2/etc.*

2-CD set
Charles Dutoit/Montreal Symphony Orchestra (recorded 1980-82)
Decca (Double Decca series, 1999)


----------



## Guest

These concerti feature some freakishly high pitches, which pose occasional problems for her, but overall the playing is very good, and the sound is stunning.


----------



## millionrainbows

Bartok String Quartets 1-6, Juilliard String Quartet (SONY 2-CD). I love this version, although there are some minor editing problems.

~


----------



## Blancrocher

Szymanowski/Bacewicz: String Quartets (Maggini)


----------



## Badinerie

Marschallin Blair said:


> _Luonnotar_
> 
> Karajan EMI Berlin Sibelius _Sixth_
> 
> Entire disc


The SNO under Gibson had a special feeling for Sibelius. Love their Recordings!


----------



## George O

Jacob Obrecht (1457 or 1458-1505): Mass: Sub tuum praesidium

Guillaume Dufay (c. 1397-1474): Mass: Se la face ay pale

Vienna Chamber Choir / Hans Gillesberger
Musica Antiqua of Vienna / Rene Clemencic

on The Bach Guild (NYC), from 1963

details:

http://www.medieval.org/emfaq/cds/van2033.htm


----------



## millionrainbows

Sibelius 2, my favorite.

~









I had Abravanel/Utah before this. It has its moments, but for me, this version is more consistently revealing and clear in meaning. It conveys all the musical ideas better, not just the 'good parts.' Telarc has pretty good sound, too,


----------



## TurnaboutVox

Blancrocher said:


> Szymanowski/Bacewicz: String Quartets (Maggini)


What did you think of this disc, Blanc?

Current listening:
*
Purcell
Dido and Aeneas, opera, Z. 626*
Catherine Bott et al; Christopher Hogwood, Academy of Ancient Music
[Decca L'Oiseau-Lyre, 1995]

This I liked a good deal.










*
Thomas Tallis

Spem in Alium
Hear the Voice and Prayer
If ye love me
O Lord give thy holy spirit
Lamentations of Jeremiah 1 & 2
O sacrum convivium
Salvator mundi
Ave dei patris filia
Gaude Gloriosa
Blessed are those that be undefiled*
Chapelle du Roi, Alistair Dixon [Regis, 2013]

This is less to my taste, but interesting nevertheless.


----------



## Alfacharger

The Schumann Violin Concerto with its very Elgarian second movement.


----------



## D Smith

Bruckner Symphony No. 6. Wand/Cologne. I've been working my way through Wand's Bruckner which I've found more hit and miss than I expected. But he does a terrific job with the Sixth and I thoroughly enjoyed it.


----------



## KenOC

Etienne Mehul: Young Henry's Hunt, Overture -- Gulbenkian Foundation Orchestra / Michel Swierczewski. On the radio. Always a favorite.


----------



## George O

Distant Love

Jaufre Rudel (died 1147 or 1148?)

Martin Codax (fl. c. 1230)

Paul Hillier, voice (sung in Old Occitan)
Andrew Lawrence-King, psaltery and harp

CD on Harmonia Mundi (Los Angeles), from 2000


----------



## opus55

Bruckner: Symphony No. 9
_Berliner Philharmoniker | Karajan_


----------



## agoukass

Haydn, Mozart: Piano Sonatas
Glenn Gould

Prokofiev: Romeo and Juliet Suites
RNSO / Neeme Jarvi


----------



## JosefinaHW

Bach, St. Matthew Passion, Berlin Philharmonic, Rattle, Mark Padmore

http://www.prestoclassical.co.uk/r/B...ker/BPHR140021


----------



## agoukass

Liszt: Song Transcriptions (Chopin, Mendelssohn, Robert and Clara Schumann)
Joseph Banowetz


----------



## MrTortoise

Leopold Godowsky playing a selection of Chopin Nocturnes, Etudes, the 4th Scherzo, Schubert song transcriptions and a Rigoletto paraphrase. The sound is 50% hiss and 50% piano, but given Godowsky's playing I would still listen to this recording if the ratio was 80/20.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Martin Fröst: Mozart*

*Mozart:*Clarinet Concerto in A major, K622
Deutsche Kammerphilharmonie Bremen

Clarinet Trio in E flat major, K498 "Kegelstatt-Trio"
Allegro in B flat for clarinet, 2 violins, viola & cello, KAnh.91 (516c)

_Martin Fröst (basset clarinet & clarinet), Leif Ove Andsnes, Janine Jansen, Antoine Tamestit, Boris Brovtsyn, Maxim Rysanov & Torleif Thedéen_

Deutsche Kammerphilharmonie Bremen


----------



## Kevin Pearson

I like Janine Jansen and this recording of the Tchaikovsky Violin Concerto is a pretty good recording. I don't think it has the emotional depth of Kyung Wha Chung's recording with Charles Dutoit and the Montreal Symphony Orchestra, but is still commendable.I have not heard Souvenir d'un lieu cher before and I rather enjoyed it and her interpretation is real sweet and tender. I have no other versions to compare it too, but this is sublime.










Kevin


----------



## Kevin Pearson

Moving onto something more lighthearted. Always love listening to Haydn concertos of any kind and his Cello concertos (1, 2 & 4) are exceptional as performed by Gautier Capuçon.










Kevin


----------



## Pugg

Kevin Pearson said:


> Moving onto something more lighthearted. Always love listening to Haydn concertos of any kind and his Cello concertos (1, 2 & 4) are exceptional as performed by Gautier Capuçon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kevin


He's such fine cello player, going to even greater, mark my words :tiphat:


----------



## KenOC

Pugg said:


> He's such fine cello player, going to even greater, mark my words :tiphat:


I saw Gautier and his brother Renaud, a violinist, perform Brahms' double concerto here in LA with Dudamel & Co. Superb. It's not clear how much better he can get


----------



## Pugg

​
BRAHMS Trio for Piano, Violin and Horn (Kogan, Shapiro) 
ALABIEV Piano Quintet (Beethoven Quartet)


----------



## tortkis

Johann Jakob Froberger (1616-1667): The Complete Keyboard Works Vol. 4, Sämtliche Klavierwerke, L'œuvre Intégrale pour Clavier - Richard Egarr (Globe)


----------



## Pugg

​*Saint-Seans : Piano concertos* ( disc 2)
_Jean Philippe Collard._


----------



## Pugg

Next on:

​
*Mendelssohn: Symphony No. 2 in B flat major, Op. 52 'Lobgesang'*

Christiane Karg, Christina Landshamer (sopranos) & Michael Schade (tenor)

Chorus & Orchestra of Bavarian Radio, _Pablo Heras-Casado
_


> MusicWeb International
> 
> 12th June 2014
> 
> "This is an outstanding performance of the Sinfonia by the Symphonieorchester des Bayerischen Rundfunks with considerable forward momentum under the assured direction of Pablo Heras-Casado...This excellent new release is a match for any of the versions in the catalogue."


----------



## kanishknishar

*#28 - Simon Rattle/Wiener Philharmoniker - Beethoven's Fifth Symphony*

Listening to the Rattler conduct Viennese for a HIPster-meets-traditional performance:








​Rattle sure is a fine conductor!
Baroque, Classical, Romantic, Modernist, Contemporary - he does it all.


----------



## Pugg

​*Puccini: Tosca
*
_Leontyne Price (Tosca), Giuseppe di Stefano (Cavaradossi), Giuseppe Taddei_ (Scarpia), Fernando Corena (Il Sagristano), Carlo Cava (Angelotti), Piero De Palma (Spoletta), Leonardo Monreale (Sciarrone), Herbert Weiss (Un pastore), Alfredo Mariotti (Un carceriere)

Wiener Staatsopernchor & Wiener Philharmoniker, _Herbert von Karajan
_
:tiphat:



> "It is a joy to hear Puccini's orchestration ... brought out with such precision ... Karajan's impressiveness consists of more than drawing brilliant playing from the Vienna Philharmonic ... [his] control of tension shows itself at its most impressive ... Price pours forth a flood of rich, glorious tone and her attention to detail is exemplary" Gramophone Magazine





> "It remains one of the finest versions, with Leontyne Price at the peak of her form and Di Stefano singing most sensitively. But Karajan deserves equal credit with the principal singers, and the sound is first class." Penguin Guide, 2010 edition ****


----------



## AndyS

Working through some of the works in the DG Originals box that I'm not that familiar with (which is probably more than I actually am familiar with)


----------



## ShropshireMoose

Edward German: Gypsy Suite Royal Philharmonic Orchestra/Sir Thomas Beecham
Berners: The Triumph of Neptune - Ballet Suite Robert Alva/London Philharmonic Orchestra/Sir Thomas Beecham

Beethoven: Piano Concerto No.4 in G, Op.58 Yevgeny Sudbin/Minnesota Orchestra/Osmo Vanska

Franck: Violin Sonata in A Andre Gertler/Edith Farnadi

To those of you who've never heard Edward German's Gypsy Suite I'd say, then why haven't you ordered this marvellous box???? It is a splendid set, with all of Beecham's post-war EMI recordings of Delius on five well filled CDs, plus a sixth CD which has the aforementioned German work and the Berners (a terrifically witty piece - as good as Facade) plus Bantock's magnificent "Fifine at the Fair" and Bax's "Garden of Fand", a set not to be missed. 
A fine and extremely well articulated performance of the Beethoven 4th by Yevgeny Sudbin, he doesn't quite wring the passion out of the 2nd movement as Artur Schnabel does so memorably in his recordings, but then who else does?? 
There's passion a-plenty in the splendid reading of the Franck Sonata by Andre Gertler and Edith Farnadi, a disc I wouldn't be without, Lyrita have recently issued an equally fine live broadcast of the Bax Violin Concerto by Gertler which is well worth investigating. Splendid stuff.


----------



## ShropshireMoose

TurnaboutVox said:


> What did you think of this disc, Blanc?
> 
> For what it's worth (viz. my opinion, and at current rate that's about 2/- 6d!), I think this an absolutely splendid disc, the Szymanowski works are wonderful, but the Bacewicz is out of this world and worth whatever you have to pay for it. Highly recommended.


----------



## kanishknishar

*#29 - Leslie Howard - Liszt's Soirées musicales*

Now hearing volume 21, *disc 1* of from Howard's Herculean box of complete piano music of Liszt:















​


----------



## Pugg

​
*Fabulous Marches For Orchestra
Frederick Fennel conducting.
*

Beethoven:The Ruins of Athens: Turkish March
Eastman-Rochester Pops Orchestra

Borodin:
Prince Igor: Polovtsian March
Eastman-Rochester Pops Orchestra

Grieg:
Homage March from Sigurd Jorsalfar, Op. 56 No. 3
Eastman-Rochester Pops Orchestra

Schubert:Marche Militaire, D733 No. 1
Eastman-Rochester Pops Orchestra

Sibelius:Karelia Suite, Op. 11: Alla marcia
Eastman-Rochester Pops Orchestra

Wagner:Tannhäuser: Grand March
Eastman-Rochester Pops Orchestra

Rienzi Overture
Eastman Wind Ensemble

Parsifal: Good Friday Music
Eastman Wind Ensemble

Walton:Orb and Sceptre
Eastman-Rochester Pops Orchestra


----------



## Badinerie

1977 FFSS Reissued two LP set of Smetana Ma Vlast. Originally 1959.


----------



## bejart

Pietro Marchitelli (1643-1729): Sonata a Quatro in F Major

Christoph Timpe leading the Accademia Per Musica


----------



## Pugg

​
*Schubert*: Impromptus, D.899 & D.935
_Ingrid Haebler_


----------



## elgar's ghost

Robert Simpson part two later this afternoon.

Piano Sonata (1946), Variation & Finale on a Theme of Haydn for solo piano (1948), String Quartet no.3 (1953-54), Symphony no.3 (1962), Quintet for Clarinet & Strings (1968), Symphony no.4 (1970-72), Symphony no.5 (1972) and String Quartet no.4 (1973):


----------



## Pugg

​
_Russian Orthodox Passion
Antiphons for Good Friday
_
Contents:
1. Die Fürsten der Völker versammelten sich - Gesetzesloses beschlossen sie wider mich (Antiphon 1)
2. Judas eilte fort und sagte (Antiphon 2)
3. Wegen der Auferweckung des Lazarus - Bei Deinem Abendmahle, Christus - Sie, die dir das Leben gab, o Herr (Antiphon 3)
4. Heute verlässt Judas den Lehrer - Brüder, lasset uns die Bruderliebe in Christus erwerben (Antiphon 4)
5. Der Jünger des Meisters nahm den Preis an - heute sprach der Schöpfer des Himmels (Antiphon 5)
6. Heute wacht Judas, den Herrn zu verraten (Antiphon 6)
7. Den Gesetzlosen, die dich gefangen nahmen (Antiphon 7)
8. Ihr Gesetzlosen sprechet: Was hörtet ihr - Er soll gekreuzigt werden, riefen sie (Antiphon 8)
9. Da legten sie die dreißig Silberlinge vor (Antiphon 9)
10. Der sich mit Licht umkleidet wie mit einem Gewande - Der Jünger verleugnete, der Räuber rief: (Antiphon 10)
11. Für das Gute, das du, Christus (Antiphon 11)
12. Dies spricht der Herr zu den Jude (Antiphon 12)
13. Die Versammlung der Juden bat den Pilatus (Antiphon 13)
14. Du hast, Herr, den Räuber als Weggenossen genommen (Antiphon 14)
15. Heute hängt am Kreuze der, der die Erde über den Wassern (Antiphon 15)
16. Ansprache von Erzbischof Hilarion am Karfreitag vor dem Grabtuch Christi

_Choir of Danilov Monastery Moscow, Georgy Safonov_


----------



## pmsummer

THE ROSARY SONATAS 
*Heinrich Ignaz Franz Biber*
Andrew Manze - violin
Richard Egarr - organ, harpsichord

_Harmonia Mundi_


----------



## Vasks

*Ruders - Light Overture (Brown/Bridge)
Norgard - Terrains Vagues (Dausgaard/Chandos)*


----------



## Badinerie

The first Gibson SNO lp I ever bought. The Royal Festival Hall on the Southbank had a Bar, free music and a Music Stall. Loved my Sunday afternoons there.
Couldnt find a smaller image, Sorry!


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Those horns! Those LSO horns!

The Mackerras _Scheherazade _has to have the most imposing and majestic beginning and ending to"The Sea and Sinbad's Ship" that I've ever heard.



















Karajan's mid-seventies DG _Pathetique_ I find to be just a notch under his early seventies EMI endeavor when it comes to the drama, the resplendent horns, and the heroism of the third movement. The recording quality of the re-engineered EMI performance far exceeds the DG recorded sound as well.


----------



## Pugg

Badinerie said:


> The first Gibson SNO lp I ever bought. The Royal Festival Hall on the Southbank had a Bar, free music and a Music Stall. Loved my Sunday afternoons there.
> Couldnt find a smaller image, Sorry!


Beautiful cover also :tiphat:


----------



## Badinerie

Just sayin.....Of the five versions I have...wooof!


----------



## realdealblues

*Ludwig Van Beethoven

Missa Solemnis in D major, Op. 123









Leonard Bernstein/New York Philharmonic/Westminster Choir
Soloists: Farrell/Smith/Lewis/Borg
[Rec. 1960]
*
Just love Lenny's energy on this recording. It might not have the polish or vocalist power of Karajan or Klemperer's recordings, but it's still up near the top for me.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Chopin - Journal Intime; Alexandre Tharaud (piano)*

Mazurka No. 41 in C sharp minor, Op. 63 No. 3
Ballade No. 1 in G minor, Op. 23
Mazurka No. 11 in E minor, Op. 17 No. 2
Mazurka No. 47 in A minor, Op. 68 No. 2
Fantasia in F minor, Op. 49
Nocturne No. 20 in C sharp minor, Op. post.
Mazurka No. 6 in A minor, Op. 7 No. 2
Ballade No. 2 in F major, Op. 38
Mazurka No. 13 in A minor, Op. 17 No. 4
Largo, Prelude Op. 28 No. 4
Écossaises (3), Op. 72 No. 3
Contredanse in G flat major, KKAnh.Ia/4
Impromptu No. 4 in C sharp minor, Op. 66 'Fantaisie-Impromptu'
Nocturne No. 2 in E flat major, Op. 9 No. 2


----------



## kanishknishar

*#30 - Ferras, Schwalbé, Karajan/BPO - Bach's Violin Concerti and Double Concerto*
























​Disc 40 - Bach's Violin Concerti in A minor and E major, Double Concerto in D minor._* Karajan !*_


----------



## Marschallin Blair

*


Badinerie said:



Just sayin.....Of the five versions I have...wooof!









Click to expand...









*

What do you like about it?

Couture aside.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Previn: A Streetcar Named Desire
*
*Renee Fleming,* Rodney Gilfry, elizabeth Futral, Anthony Dean Griffey, Judith Forst, Matthew Lord, Jeffery Lenta, Josepha Gayer

Orchestra of the San Francisco Opera, _Andre Previn_:tiphat:


----------



## Manxfeeder

Marschallin Blair said:


> Karajan's mid-seventies DG _Pathetique_ I find to be just a notch under his early seventies EMI endeavor when it comes to the drama, the resplendent horns, and the heroism of the third movement. The recording quality of the re-engineered EMI performance far exceeds the DG recorded sound as well.


Thanks for the review. I've been going through Gergiev's live recording with the Vienna Phil, and I need something to compare it to.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Beethoven, Symphony No. 7*

This is nice, but so far it's pretty standard. I'm not hearing anything yet which goes beyond the tons of recordings I already have.


----------



## Gordontrek

I can't say this is or isn't the best Bartok Concerto for Orchestra out there since I don't have much experience listening to the piece. But it sure sounds good. The Chicago Symphony, I believe, was born to play 20th century music.


----------



## Sloe

I can say that earlier today I heard for the first time ever one of the most mentioned works on this forum: The Planets by Gustav Holst on radio.
Orchestra: BBC Symphony Orchestra
Conductor: Leonard Slatkin

I can say it was enjoyable.


----------



## Cosmos

One of those "big" works that I haven't gotten around to,

Beethoven - Violin Concerto in D Major, op.61


----------



## Morimur




----------



## Eva Yojimbo

My first extended experience with Scriabin: 








and my third with Bruckner:


----------



## Badinerie

Marschallin Blair said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> What do you like about it?
> 
> Couture aside.


Its Lush, Romantic, Spectacular and in your face. (A bit like yourself  )
I made this video with a tablet camera hence the naff quality. Also I had to drop the needle and run away quick to avoid serious injury. 
It is on Spotify though.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Robert Simpson part three tonight/tomorrow morning.

String Quartet no.5 (1974), String Quartet no.6 (1975), Quartet for Horn, Violin, Cello & Piano (1975), Symphony no.6 (1977), Symphony no.7 (1977), String Quartet no.7 (1977) and String Quartet no.8 (1979):


----------



## PenaColada

Listening to a lot of Bach to commemorate his birthday (which was a few days ago).

Gustav Leonhardt - 6 Partitas









René Jacobs - Mass in B Minor









Evgeni Koroliov - The Art of Fugue









There's a bunch of others too but I'm too lazy to list them all...


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Purcell, Full Anthems.*

Nicely sung, but a lot of this is on the melancholy side.


----------



## Mahlerian

Bach: Brandenburg Concertos
Academy of Ancient Music, dir. Hogwood


----------



## jim prideaux

Bruckner-4th Symphony performed by Wand and the Kolner RSO....


----------



## shadowdancer

Kind of Brucknerian mood today.
Symphony #1 in C Minor, WAB 101 
The Scherzo is something special..


----------



## TheBlackCat

*Handel - Ode to the Birthday of Queen Anne, Dixit Dominus*
Marcus Creed - Vocalconsort Berlin & Akademie für Alte Musik Berlin

Enchanting and magnificent recordings. Especially Dixit Dominus.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Tchaikovsky, Symphony No. 6*


----------



## KenOC

Hummel's Piano Trio Op. 93 in E-flat, played by the Trio Parnassus (from a complete set). All of Hummel's piano trios are great listening!


----------



## TurnaboutVox

*Gregorio Allegri
Miserere mei Deus: Miserere mei

Antonio Lotti
Crucifixus

Giovanni Palestrina
Stabat Mater

Giovanni Palestrina
Missa "Papae Marcelli"*
The Sixteen, Harry Christophers [Coro, 2003]

I think I'm beginning to get this...


----------



## deprofundis

Ockay guys i remenber saying i was broke, it was ain't the case until now, the record store called in sir we have your cd,
so im like jeez thanks ok, so i grab 2 classical cd : *codex chantilly de caelis *Laurence Brisset it featured none other than *Solage *a large piece of it and other like* Grimace*(a mysterious composer), great cd overall on outhere, im not disapointed whit this order, than i had to buy something else so i bought some *Josquin Desprez *his missa pange lingua, since i was the only one available and i need some of his works something substancial.Second part of the story i bought a CAN album from germany called tago mago i had it in vynil but i said to myself since i cancel an ordering in another smaller store i had to buy something there otherwise it would ad look bad and this album by *CAN* is a classic of non-classical prog godz of all time.Have a nice day.


----------



## ShropshireMoose

Chopin: 29 Mazurkas William Kapell

Beethoven: Piano Concerto No.5 in E-flat, Op.73 "Emperor" Yevgeny Sudbin/Minnesota Orchestra/Osmo Vanska

William Kapell's playing of 29 of Chopin's Mazurkas is absolutely spellbinding. 77 of the most enjoyable minutes I've spent, what a tragic loss to the world he was. This is a set to be enjoyed over and over again. Then the "Emperor" from Mr. Sudbin, a very fine interpretation that confirms the very high opinion that I already have of him.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Bach, Cello Suite No. 1*

Yesterday, I was walking into the Nashville Library and saw a cellist putting away his instrument. I glanced at his music and saw it had "Courante" on it. I turned to him and asked, "Is this the Bach cello suites?" He nodded his head, saying that for Bach's 331st birthday, he was wandering around the city, playing in his honor. He saw my enthusiasm and got his cello back out and played it just for me. Today I'm reliving the experience with Yo-Yo Ma.


----------



## KenOC

Martinu's Sextet for Piano and Winds, a very nice piece from 1929.


----------



## Wood

*CHAUMONT *Pieces d'orgue sur les huit tons
*
CORRETTE *Messe du huitieme ton

Marie-Helene Geispieler on the Peyssy / Micot historic organ at the Eglise Notre-Dame de la Barthe, St Chinian, Herault, France


----------



## George O

Guillaume Dufay (c. 1397-1474): Missa sine nomine

Danses Medievales

Livre de Danses de Marguerite d'Autriche

Clemencic Consort / René Clemencic

on Harmonia Mundi (France), from ? (recorded 1973)

details:

http://www.medieval.org/emfaq/cds/hmu939.htm


----------



## Blancrocher

Fauré: Requiem, Pelléas et Mélisande, Pavane for Orchestra and Choir (Dutoit)


----------



## Wood

One of the good things about being an opera newbie is the frequency with which one discovers great singers. Here is another one:










Apparently Boninsegna's career as a dramatic soprano was tarnished by being middle aged, overweight, poor acting and a tendency to wear chocolate underwear. None of that matters with this compilation of 78s recorded from 1905 to 1917.


----------



## George O

Wood said:


> Apparently Boninsegna's career as a dramatic soprano was tarnished by being middle aged, overweight, poor acting and a tendency to wear chocolate underwear. None of that matters with this compilation of 78s recorded from 1905 to 1917.


I had to check on this. Chocolate-colored underwear, not underwear made of chocolate.


----------



## Blancrocher

TurnaboutVox said:


> What did you think of this disc, Blanc?


I agree with ShropshireMoose that it's a terrific disk. My favorite versions of the Szymanowski quartets (of the versions I've heard of these much-recorded works). I'm also glad to have them paired with what's become my favorite Bacewicz quartet (#4) since getting to know them all via Youtube--though I'll soon be getting the recent Naxos complete set.

Incidentally, I'd missed this one back when I was digging around for albums with the Maggini Quartet (which I really admire); this album doesn't appear on an Amazon search for "Maggini," for some reason.


----------



## mmsbls

Alexander Arutiunian: Violin Concerto, Sinfonietta, Piano Concertino
Moscow Chamber Orchestra, Constantine Orbelian


----------



## hpowders

The Bach Project: Complete Organ Works, Volume 2.
Todd Fickley, Marcussen & Son organ
Laurens Church
Rotterdam, The Netherlands

This set features the Toccata and Fugue in F Major and the six wonderful Schübler Chorales.

Keep those Bach volumes coming!!


----------



## TurnaboutVox

ShropshireMoose said:


> TurnaboutVox said:
> 
> 
> 
> What did you think of this disc, Blanc?
> 
> 
> 
> For what it's worth (viz. my opinion, and at current rate that's about 2/- 6d!), I think this an absolutely splendid disc, the Szymanowski works are wonderful, but the Bacewicz is out of this world and worth whatever you have to pay for it. Highly recommended.
Click to expand...




Blancrocher said:


> I agree with ShropshireMoose that it's a terrific disk. My favorite versions of the Szymanowski quartets (of the versions I've heard of these much-recorded works). I'm also glad to have them paired with what's become my favorite Bacewicz quartet (#4) since getting to know them all via Youtube--though I'll soon be getting the recent Naxos complete set.
> 
> Incidentally, I'd missed this one back when I was digging around for albums with the Maggini Quartet (which I really admire); this album doesn't appear on an Amazon search for "Maggini," for some reason.


Thanks, both. There's a Maggini Quartet Discography site which lists this, and I noticed when you posted it the other day, Blanc. I like the Maggini Quartet a lot, but I don't have anything they've done outside the British repertoire. This might be worth a 'punt' though, going by your enthusiasm for it.

Current Listening:
*
Jean Barraqué
Sonate pour piano* (1952)
Françoise Thinat, piano
[Arion, 1972]


----------



## Cosmos

Through the evening with Prokofiev's Romeo and Juliet


----------



## Balthazar

*Joaquín Rodrigo ~ Concierto de Aranjuez; Fantasía para un gentilhombre *

I'm trying to encourage the warm weather to move in with these sun-inflected works from Spain.

Narciso Yepes plays guitar while Garcia Navarro conducts.


----------



## KenOC

Shostakovich Symphony No. 4, Mark Wigglesworth and the Netherland RPO. A kinder, gentler DSCH, though I'm not sure the 4th is the best symphony for that!


----------



## bejart

Frantisek Xaver Richter (1709-1789): Flute Concerto in E Minor

Bohdan Warchal directing the Slovak Chamber Orchestra -- Eugenia Zuckerman, flute


----------



## Bellinilover

Having gotten interested in Bach's organ music via the organist at my church, I've bought this, which I would recommend to anyone (two CDs for the price of one!):


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

I first came to the Baroque through the concerti grossi: Bach's Brandenburgs, Vivaldi's Four Seasons and other works, Handel's Op. 6, etc... I then became enthralled with the vocal/choral work of the period. Through Bach I came to eventually admire... ever-increasingly... works for solo instrument... and sonatas accompanied by one or two other instruments. I found this music often a great contrast... some might argue an antidote to the constant "sewing-machine" rhythm of the Baroque concerti. Those quick to underestimate Vivaldi would do well to listen to his violin and cello sonatas. From Bach and Vivaldi I turned to Corelli, Schmelzer, Fux, Biber, Matteis, Uccellini, Locatelli, Telemann, Pandolfi, LeClair, Rebel, etc...










Now Biagio Marini... and Manze is ever the man to turn to for performance of this repertoire. Definitely worth hearing.


----------



## bejart

Luigi Boccherini (1745-1805): String Quintet in E Flat, Op.25, No.2

La Maginfica Comunita: Enrico Casazza and Isabella Longo, violins -- Mario Paladin, viola -- Luigi Puxeddu and Leonardo Sapere, cellos


----------



## bejart

Hyacinthe Jadin (1769-1800): Piano Sonata on F Sharp minor, Op.4, No.2

Jean-Claude Pennetier, piano


----------



## Jeffrey Smith

bejart said:


> Luigi Boccherini (1745-1805): String Quintet in E Flat, Op.25, No.2
> 
> La Maginfica Comunita: Enrico Casazza and Isabella Longo, violins -- Mario Paladin, viola -- Luigi Puxeddu and Leonardo Sapere, cellos


A nice series which seemed to have petered out until Brilliant revived it with a new ensemble (but Puxeddu is still involved).









For my own part
CD 2, music affiliated with Christmas and Epiphany.


----------



## Cosmos

Off youtube, listening to piano music by another gay composer,

Szymanowski - Piano Sonata no.3
Pianist: Adam Aleksander


----------



## Pugg

​
*Dvorák*: The Water Goblin / My Home / Noonday Witch / The Hussite
The Golden Spinning Wheel.
István Kertész ( 1970)


----------



## tortkis

New Zealand Organ Music - Richard Apperley (organism)








Dedica - Tecwyn Evans (Wellington Cathedral of St Paul)
An Advent Prelude - Andrew Baldwin (St James' Presbyterian, Newtown)
Three Pleasant Pieces - Helen Caskie (St Peter's on Willis)
reliquiæ - Timothy Hurd (National War Memorial)
Prelude and Fugue - David Farquhar (Sacred Heart Cathedral)
Ave Maris Stella - Andrew Perkins (St Paul's Lutheran Church)
Prelude and Fugue in G minor - Douglas Lilburn (Wellington Cathedral of St Paul)


----------



## Pugg

KenOC said:


> Hummel's Piano Trio Op. 93 in E-flat, played by the Trio Parnassus (from a complete set). All of Hummel's piano trios are great listening!


Must have, for all chamber music lovers :tiphat:


----------



## Pugg

hpowders said:


> View attachment 82809
> 
> 
> The Bach Project: Complete Organ Works, Volume 2.
> Todd Fickley, Marcussen & Son organ
> Laurens Church
> Rotterdam, The Netherlands
> 
> This set features the Toccata and Fugue in F Major and the six wonderful Schübler Chorales.
> 
> Keep those Bach volumes coming!!


It sounds even better in that church itself.
I should know, it's my home town.


----------



## Pugg

Balthazar said:


> *Joaquín Rodrigo ~ Concierto de Aranjuez; Fantasía para un gentilhombre *
> 
> I'm trying to encourage the warm weather to move in with these sun-inflected works from Spain.
> 
> Narciso Yepes plays guitar while Garcia Navarro conducts.


I like your thinking, don't know if it's helps though.

Being serious now : who do you prefer, this recording or the Milos one?


----------



## Pugg

​
*Richard Wetz*: Symphony No. 2 in A major
Kleist Overture, Op. 16

Staatsphilharmonie Rheinland-Pfalz


----------



## Pugg

​
*Lily Pons: The Odeon Recordings 1928 - 1929
*
Delibes:Où va la jeune Indoue? 'Bell Song' (from Lakmé)
Dans la forêt près de nous (from Lakmé)
Pourquoi dans les grands bois (from Lakmé)

Gounod:Ö légère hirondelle (from Mireille)

Mozarturch Zärtlichkeit und Schmeicheln (from Die Entführung aus dem Serail)
Voi che sapete (from Le nozze di Figaro)
Der Hölle Rache kocht in meinem Herzen (from Die Zauberflöte)
Ach, ich fühl's (from Die Zauberflöte, K620)

Offenbach:Les oiseaux dans la charmille (from Les Contes d'Hoffmann)

Procheh! torna mio bene, Op. 164

Puccini:Non sono in vena (from La Bohème)
Che gelida manina (from La Bohème)
Si, mi chiamano Mimi (from La Bohème)
O soave fanciulla (from La Bohème)

Rossini:Una voce poco fa (from Il barbiere di Siviglia)
Saint-Saënsarysatis: Airs du ballet

Verdi:È il sol dell'anima (from Rigoletto)
Addio, addio, speranza ed anima (from Rigoletto)
Caro nome (from Rigoletto)

*Lily Pons (so*prano)

Grand Theatre Chorus & Orchestra, Gabriel Cloez


----------



## kanishknishar

Cosmos said:


> One of those "big" works that I haven't gotten around to,
> 
> Beethoven - Violin Concerto in D Major, op.61


For some inexplicable reason Karajan's '80s Beethoven's Violin Concerto with Mutter remains more popular despite the general dismissal of his last decade. Have you tried the '60s one with Ferras?


----------



## kanishknishar

KenOC said:


> Shostakovich Symphony No. 4, Mark Wigglesworth and the Netherland RPO. A kinder, gentler DSCH, though I'm not sure the 4th is the best symphony for that!


What's your final verdict on the recording? Was it excellent?


----------



## Pugg

​
*Yevgeny Sudbin *
Liszt:
Funérailles (Harmonies poétiques et religieuses, S. 173 No. 7)
Transcendental Study, S139 No. 10 'Appassionata'
Transcendental Study, S139 No. 11 'Harmonies du soir'
Sonetto 47 del Petrarca (Années de pèlerinage II, S. 161 No. 4)
Sonetto 104 del Petrarca (Années de pèlerinage II, S. 161 No. 5)
Sonetto 123 del Petrarca (Années de pèlerinage II, S. 161 No. 6)

Ravel:Gaspard de la Nuit

Saint-Saënsanse macabre, Op. 40

based on the transcription by Franz Liszt

*Yevgeny Sudbin *(piano)


----------



## Pugg

​
*Verdi:Requiem*

_Leontyne Price (soprano), Rosalind Elias (mezzo-soprano), Jussi Björling (tenor), Giorgio Tozzi (bass)

Wiener Philharmoniker, Singverein der Gesellscaft der Musikfreunde, Wien, Fritz Reiner_

Quattro Pezzi Sacri
Yvonne Minton (mezzo-soprano)

Los Angeles Philharmonic Orchestra and Master Chorale, Zubin Mehta


----------



## ShropshireMoose

Schubert: String Quartets in B-flat, D.36/D.112 Leipzig Quartet

Schubert: Symphony No.9 in C, D.944 "Great" Cleveland Orchestra/George Szell

A morning of Schubert! Two more unknown (to me) string quartets from this wonderful box, I'm so pleased with it, there are years of pleasure to be had from it I feel sure, Schubert never fails to make me feel glad to be alive and able to relish such heartfelt beauty of sound. Then what I think is probably my favourite performance of the "Great" Symphony, Szell and his orchestra are so spirited and alive in this music that you want to dance round the house with the energy that it gives off, a terrific performance - and then some!! (not that I'd ever want to be without Krips, Boult, Barbirolli, Wand, etc.!)


----------



## Dr Johnson

Franck, cello sonata.


----------



## MrTortoise

Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart

Symphony No. 39 in E-flat, K. 543
Symphony No. 40 in g-minor, K. 550
Symphony No. 41 in C, K. 551

Berlin Philharmonic
Karl Böhm, cond.


----------



## bejart

Tomaso Albinoni (1671-1751): Sinfonie a Cinque in B Flat, Op.2, No.5

Chiara Bianchi leading Ensemble 415


----------



## Blancrocher

Bartok: Violin Concerto #2, Rhapsodies (Shaham/Boulez)


----------



## elgar's ghost

And on we go with Robert Simpson - part four today.

Symphony no.8 (1981), String Quartet no. 9 - _32 Variations on a Theme of Haydn_ (1982), _Variations on a Theme of Carl Nielsen_ for orchestra (1983), Quintet for Clarinet, Bass Clarinet & String Trio (1983), String Quartet no.10 - _For Peace_ (1983), String Quartet no.11 (1984) and Trio for Horn, Violin & Piano (1984):


----------



## Pugg

​
*Tchaikovsky*: Symphony No. 5 in E minor, Op. 64


----------



## MrTortoise

John Knowles Paine

Symphony No. 2

New York Philharmonic
Zubin Mehta, cond.


----------



## Pugg

​*Bellini & Donizetti Heroines.*
*Beverly Sills* soprano :tiphat:


----------



## Bayreuth

Pini di Roma, Fontane di Roma, by OTTORINO RESPIGHI
The New York Philarmonic Orchestra conducted by Giuseppe Sinopoli


----------



## realdealblues

*Ludwig Van Beethoven

Leonore Overture No. 1 [Rec. 1954, Mono]
Leonore Overture No. 2 [Rec. 1954, Mono]
Leonore Overture No. 3 [Rec. 1954, Mono]









Otto Klemperer/Philharmonia Orchestra
*


----------



## pmsummer

VIA CRUCIS
_Rappresentazione della gloriosa Passione di Cristo_
*L'Arpeggiata*
Christina Pluhar - harp, director

_Virgin Classics_


----------



## hpowders

Pugg said:


> It sounds even better in that church itself.
> I should know, it's my home town.


A fairly new organ. Built in the 1970's. Sounds great!

Home town, eh? Every time I play the CD, I will be thinking of you! :tiphat:


----------



## hpowders

Pugg said:


> ​
> *Verdi:Requiem*
> 
> _Leontyne Price (soprano), Rosalind Elias (mezzo-soprano), Jussi Björling (tenor), Giorgio Tozzi (bass)
> 
> Wiener Philharmoniker, Singverein der Gesellscaft der Musikfreunde, Wien, Fritz Reiner_
> 
> Quattro Pezzi Sacri
> Yvonne Minton (mezzo-soprano)
> 
> Los Angeles Philharmonic Orchestra and Master Chorale, Zubin Mehta


A terrific Verdi Requiem. This work was MADE for Leontyne Price' range and voice.


----------



## Pugg

​*Berlioz: Symphony Fantastique *
_Paul Paray _conducting :tiphat:


----------



## Cosmos

Herrenvolk said:


> For some inexplicable reason Karajan's '80s Beethoven's Violin Concerto with Mutter remains more popular despite the general dismissal of his last decade. Have you tried the '60s one with Ferras?


I have not, but I'll keep that one in mind next time I want to listen to this work


----------



## Vasks

*F-A Philador - Overture to "Le marechal ferrant" (Benda/Naxos)
Onslow - Grand Sextet (Nielsen Qnt + /Apex)
Thomas - A vos jeux mes amis from "Hamlet" (Dessay/EMI)*


----------



## Pugg

​
*Pedro Rimonte - Lamentations for the Holy Week*

Bruna:Tiento de Falsas 2do toni

Rimonte: 
Lamentations for Maundy Thursday
Lamentations for Good Friday
Lamentations for Holy Saturday

_La Hispanoflamenca, Bart Vandewege_


----------



## Morimur

_Johannes Brahms - Furtwängler Conducts Johannes Brahms; The Complete Symphonies • Haydn Variations • Piano Concerto No. 2 in B-flat (4 CD)_


----------



## millionrainbows

John Cage: Early Works for Keyboard; Jeanne Kirstein, keyboards. Originally released as a double LP on Columbia Masterworks, and now as a 2-CD on New World with a new cover (I miss the old one), and coupled with some early Morton Feldman, this is perhaps my favorite John Cage recording, in no doubt due to the fact that this is the one I "imprinted" on.

The 'Two Pieces' from 1935 are especially intriguing, as these are 12-tone works he composed while studying with Arnold Schoenberg.

~


----------



## Conglomerate




----------



## Pugg

​*Wagner: Parsifal
*
_René Kollo (Parsifal), Christa Ludwig (Kundry), Zoltan Kelemen (Klingsor), Gottlob Frick (Gurnemanz), Dietrich Fischer-Dieskau (Amfortas), Hans Hotter (Titurel)

Wiener Philharmoniker, Sir Georg Solti

_


> Gramophone Magazine
> 
> September 1986
> 
> "The evenness of the cast is a strong asset here...Ludwig's is the most securely and warmly sung Kundry on any version, CD or LP, and achieves all the agonized feeling and crazed passion of her rivals without any resort to vocal exaggeration...Fischer-Dieskau expresses, as one would expect, every aspect of Amfortas's tortured soul and mind"





> Penguin Guide
> 2010
> ***
> "Solti's singing cast could hardly be stronger, every one of them pointing words with fine, illuminating care for detail; and the complex balances of sound, not least in the Good Friday Music, are beautifully caught"


----------



## Guest

Inspired by another post, I gave this disc a listen today after not hearing it for years. I normally like Simpson's music, but his piano music seems rather uninspired. The very distant, hollow, and rather clattery piano sound didn't help.


----------



## kanishknishar

*#31 - Simon Rattle/Berliner Philharmoniker - Schumann's Third Symphony*








​A decent recording. Mediocre first movement but picks up after that.


----------



## Marschallin Blair




----------



## Conglomerate




----------



## kv466

Mozart piano concerto in e-flat, kv482 (live)
Eastman Philharmonia
Jungho Kim, Conductor
Cahill Smith, Piano
Cadenzas by Cahill Smith


----------



## Badinerie

I love this lp. A very edgy and animated performance of the works. My favourite Tapiola. The Prelude to the Tempest Is amazing. The Finlandia simply "Broods Magnificently" 
1956 recording I believe.


----------



## Morimur

I absolutely love, _LOVE_ this recording. Long live Brahms.


----------



## pmsummer

SYMPHONY NO.3
_Symphony of Sorrowful Songs_
*Henryk Mikołaj Górecki*
Ingrid Perruche - soprano
Sinfonia Varsovia
Alain Altinoglu - conductor

_Naïve_


----------



## George O

Jean-Baptiste Lully (1632-1687)

Dis Irae (1674)

Miserere (1664)

Soloistes, Choeur, et Orchestre de la Chapelle Royale / Philippe Herreweghe

on Harmonia Mundi (France), from 1985


----------



## Easy Goer

Chopin & Schumann Piano Concertos. Alfred Cortot, piano - London Philharmonic Orchestra - Landon Ronald - John Barbirolli


----------



## bejart

Friedrich Ernst Fesca (1789-1826): String Quartet No.2 in F Sharp Minor, Op.1, No.2

Diogenes Quartet: Stefan Kirpal and Gundala Kirpal, violins -- Stephanie Krauss, viola -- Stephen Ristau, cello


----------



## Haydn man

Some early evening Haydn
Brisk tempos and well recorded, think I still prefer my Dorati set overall


----------



## Conglomerate




----------



## George O

Heinrich Schütz (1585-1672): Matthäus-Passion (SWV 479)

The Hilliard Ensemble

on EMI Reflexe (Germany), from 1984


----------



## Guest

The recent murder of Kholodenko's young children by his estranged wife certainly adds a layer of terrible sadness to this recording. He plays both concertos with sweeping power, and the live performances are clearly captured in excellent SACD audio. The new issue of Gramophone gives it a rave review.


----------



## ShropshireMoose

Walton: Orb and Sceptre, Coronation March 1953
Beethoven: Turkish March from "The Ruins of Athens"
Sibelius: Alla Marcia from "Karelia Suite"
Borodin: "Prince Igor" March
Schubert: Marche Militaire, Op.51 No.1
Grieg: Homage March from "Sigurd Jorsalfer"
Wagner: March from "Tannhauser" Eastman-Rochester Pops Orchestra/Frederick Fennell
Wagner: "Rienzi" Overture/Good Friday Music from "Parsifal" Eastman Wind Ensemble/Frederick Fennell

Chopin: Waltzes 1-14/Fantasie in F Minor, Op.49/Berceuse, Op.57 Jeanne-Marie Darre

A super album from Mercury Vol.3, the marches are all very well played, and the Wagner arranged for wind ensemble works extremely well. Then a splendid disc of Chopin played by that marvellous, and not as well remembered as she ought to be pianist, Jeanne-Marie Darre.


----------



## KenOC

Shostakovich, Symphony No. 5. Mark Wigglesworth with the BBC National Orchestra of Wales. Veeeery slow.


----------



## pmsummer

SOLO CELLO SUITES 1-6
*Johann Sebastian Bach*
Pablo Casals - cello

_Allegro CDO_


----------



## Manxfeeder

Pugg said:


> ​




Thanks for the reviews. I just bought that LP at a Goodwill for $1 and haven't gotten around to hearing it. Maybe that will spur me to dust off my record player.​


----------



## bejart

Johann Christoph Vogel (1756-1788): Sinfonia Concertante in C Major

Jean Philippe Rouchon directing the Maurice Ravel Chamber Orchestra -- Alfred Hertel, oboe -- Cornelia Slepicka, bassoon


----------



## ArtMusic

Pure and simple harpsichord music, truly beautiful keyboard music.


----------



## Alfacharger

A tale of two Bruckner 5ths.

First Tintner.










Then Botstein on the Schalk reworking.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Bach, Mass in B Minor*

I'm used to Gardiner. This is full-throated and slower, but so far it seems to be working for me.


----------



## Balthazar

Pugg said:


> I like your thinking, don't know if it's helps though.
> 
> Being serious now : who do you prefer, this recording or the Milos one?


Re: The Rodrigo -- I have not heard the new Miloš recording. The Yepes is my only recording of the _Concierto_ and I am happy with it. I do also like the recording of the _Fantasia_ by Segovia (for whom it was written).

When listening to these cornerstones of the guitar repertoire, I mostly just stand in awe that they were composed by a man who not only was almost blind but also didn't play guitar.


----------



## Balthazar

*Mahler ~ Symphony No. 5*

Leonard Bernstein leads Vienna at the midpoint of the Mahler cycle.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

*Paul Dukas
Piano Sonata in E flat minor (1899-1900)*
Françoise Thinat, piano
[Arion, 1972]

This work seems never to have entered the mainstream, although Hamelin recorded it recently. Wikipedia reckons it's influenced by Beethoven through the mind of Cesar Franck, but what strikes me is how modern and dissonant it sounds - in parts, rather like late Liszt, the closest familiar sound-world I could think of. Germanic rather than French in style to my ears (one can certainly hear Beethoven's influence), this is a fine work.










*
Jean Barraqué
Sonate pour piano (1952)*
Stefan Litwin [cpo, 1998]

This more modern performance and recording edges it for me over yesterday's Thinat account of a very enjoyable serialist work. Barraque was a pupil of Messiaen.



> "There is a density and compellingly dramatic propulsion to his works ...which display a grandeur foreign to most of his contemporaries in the European avant-garde."
> 
> (Amazon review)


----------



## starthrower

The composer's recording made in 1994. Available from Naxos. Simon Rattle also made a recording in 1978.


----------



## Guest

This is such a powerful piece. For me, Corigliano is a perfect contemporary composer: his music is obviously "modern," but he doesn't altogether abandon melody. Superb playing and sound (it's an SACD)--more concert hall-like than Slatkin's. Bach's Chaconne might seem like an odd discmate, but the 3rd movement of the Symphony is a chaconne, so I guess it makes sense.


----------



## Jeffrey Smith

Kontrapunctus said:


> This is a wonderful new SACD from Ondine. Lindberg's music has definitely become more accessible without pandering or turning new age. It's still complex, and often dark/violent, but it is far more melodic. The opening piece "Al Largo", sort of a wild concerto for orchestra, will severely test many a stereo system!


Requoting this because I am basically in agreement. I am enjoying the Second Cello Concerto far more than I did the First. The liner notes mention a second vioin concerto written last year. Given how good the First Violin Concerto was, I will definitely look out for the new one.


----------



## Blancrocher

Bach: Sonatas and Partitas (Szeryng, 1955)


----------



## Jeffrey Smith

Balthazar said:


> Re: The Rodrigo -- I have not heard the new Miloš recording. The Yepes is my only recording of the _Concierto_ and I am happy with it. I do also like the recording of the _Fantasia_ by Segovia (for whom it was written).
> 
> When listening to these cornerstones of the guitar repertoire, I mostly just stand in awe that they were composed by a man who not only was almost blind but also didn't play guitar.


May I intrude?
I have the Milos, and also those by Moreno, Williams, Pepe Romero, Lagoya, and whichever Romero is soloist in the recording in the Mercury Living Presence I box.

But not the Ypes.

I thought Milos is as good as any of them, but not necessarily so good that he outperforms any of them either.

And now I have to wonder how I accumulated six recordings of a concerto I only moderately like.....


----------



## Becca

Alfacharger said:


> A
> Then Botstein on the Schalk reworking.


I have to wonder why anyone would want to record the Franz Schalk version of this symphony which is a real bastardization of Bruckner's composition.


----------



## Jeffrey Smith

Becca said:


> I have to wonder why anyone would want to record the Franz Schalk version of this symphony which is a real bastardization of Bruckner's composition.


Reading Wikipedia articles, Botstein was critical of those who say Bruckner was a weak willed man who bowed to outside pressure in revising his scores. He may have felt Bruckner approved more of Schalk's changes than modern scholarship allows.

Two facts did emerge. First, Schalk's version is the one which was heard by the first audiences. Second, the only other recording of this version was by none other than Knappertsbusch.


----------



## MrTortoise

Joachim Raff

Symphony No. 8 in A, Op. 205
Symphony No. 10 in f-minor, Op. 213

Bamberg Symphony
Hans Stadlmair, cond.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Russian Orthodox Easter liturgical things...










This here be good stuff! And a good recording


----------



## MrTortoise

Franz Schubert

Symphony No. 3 in D, D. 200
Symphony No. 4 in c-minor, D. 417

Cologne Radio Symphony Orchestra
Günter Wand, cond.


----------



## Becca

Jeffrey Smith said:


> Reading Wikipedia articles, Botstein was critical of those who say Bruckner was a weak willed man who bowed to outside pressure in revising his scores. He may have felt Bruckner approved more of Schalk's changes than modern scholarship allows.
> 
> Two facts did emerge. First, Schalk's version is the one which was heard by the first audiences. Second, the only other recording of this version was by none other than Knappertsbusch.


I would consider what was first heard by audiences to be an interesting historical side-note but nothing more. Just consider how Les Troyens was presented to the world.

As to the question of whether or not Bruckner was weak-willed or not is very much a red-herring. We do know that when Schalk's version of the 4th Symphony was prepared for printing in 1890, Bruckner refused to sign the score and indeed prepared his own authentic version that year. So it is hard to imagine that Bruckner would have agreed to the wholesale cuts and changes and reorchestration which Schalk then made to the 5th symphony. It is interesting to note that of all the major Bruckner conductors in the mid 20th century, Knappertsbusch was the only one to continue to use the Schalk version. That alone says a lot.


----------



## Gouldanian

With my greetings to all of you.


----------



## kartikeys

Johann Schobert's music.

One of them:


----------



## Pugg

​
* Cimarosa: Requiem*
Montreux Festival Chorus, Orchestre de Chambre de Lausanne, Vittorio Negri


----------



## KenOC

kartikeys said:


> Johann Schobert's music.
> 
> One of them:


Schobert's music is fine, but do NOT trust his opinion on edible mushrooms.


----------



## kanishknishar

*#32 - Lars Vogt, Simon Rattle/CBSO - Beethoven's Piano Concerto No. 1*















​Almost done with this set except for the Fidelio. The Beethoven's First Piano Concerto with City of Birmingham Orchestra.


----------



## ProudSquire

*John Field*

Piano Concerto No.2 in A flat major








:tiphat:


----------



## Pugg

Manxfeeder said:


> Thanks for the reviews. I just bought that LP at a Goodwill for $1 and haven't gotten around to hearing it. Maybe that will spur me to dust off my record player.


No better day to do it then today.
After all it is Good Friday


----------



## deprofundis

Im lisening to* Codex Faenza *on naxos, it featured the talented Francesco Landini a classical composer at time i situated between the ars nova and ars subtilior.Sometime his music is a simple melody than other time they seem complex, we have of course guillaume de Machaut on this awesome cd and Jacopo da bologna, i try to get more of both Jacopo da Bologna and Landini since there importants to me or border and interresting perriod of time in classical history later medieval music meet early renaissance.Have a nice day, and yep im waiting for a Josquin desprez cd but this is another era an another story cd should be ship next month.


----------



## Pugg

​
GRIEG: Lyric Pieces


----------



## Pugg

​*Mahler; Symphony no 2*
_McNair/ van Nes .
Bernard Haitink_ conducting the B.P


----------



## kanishknishar

*#33 - Peter Donahue, Simon Rattle/CBSO - Bartok's Piano Concerto No. 1 and 2*

Now something more up The Rattler's ante: Modernist works








​I don't know if I enjoy Bartok but the recording seems of good quality.
The Second fares better. Excellent recording I think - can't be sure since I am hearing it for the first time.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Sibelius: Swanwhite - Complete incidental Music*

Sibelius:
Ett ensamt skidspår (A Lonely Ski-Trail), JS77a (1925) for recitation and piano

Ödlan (The Lizard), Op. 8 - incidental music
Svanevit (Swanwhite), JS 189
The Countess's Portrait (Grevinnans konterfej)
Riho Eklundh (narrator)

Turku Philharmonic Orchestra, Leif Segerstam



> "Svanevit (Swanwhite) is a Symbolist fairy tale, relatively sunlit and delicate…Segerstam conducts with the measured, grave pace and detail that characterises the rest of this series" BBC Music Magazine, December 2015





> "Leif Segerstam directs all this material with unhurried authority, abundant perception and heaps of character. Likewise, his willing Turku colleagues are with him every step of the way. Admirable production values and useful notes, too. A job well done." Gramophone Magazine, December 2015


----------



## Pugg

​*Verdi: Macbeth
*
_Sherrill Milnes (Macbeth), Fiorenza Cossotto (Lady Macbeth), Jose Carreras (Macduff), Ruggero Raimondi (Banco), Giuliano Bernardi (Malcolm), Maria Borgato (Dama), Carlo Del Bosco (Medico)_

Ambrosian Opera Chorus & New Philharmonia Orchestra, *Riccardo Muti*:tiphat:


----------



## Haydn man

Correcting one of the gaps in my Schubert collection with this recent purchase


----------



## elgar's ghost

Penultimate instalment of Robert Simpson today.

_Michael Tippett, His Mystery_ for solo piano (1984), Sonata for Violin & Piano (1984), Symphony no.9 (1985-87), String Trio [_Prelude, Adagio & Fugue_] (1987). String Quartet no.12 (1987), String Quintet no.1 (1987), Symphony no. 10 (1988), Trio for Violin, Cello & Piano (1988-89) and _Variations & Finale on a Theme by Beethoven for solo piano (1990)_:


----------



## hpowders

Herrenvolk said:


> Now something more up The Rattler's ante: Modernist works
> 
> View attachment 82858
> 
> ​I don't know if I enjoy Bartok but the recording seems of good quality.


More recently, Lang Lang recorded a credible Bartók Piano Concerto No. 2 with Rattle and the Berlin Philharmonic.


----------



## Pugg

​*Gershwin*: Rhapsody in Blue
*Bernstein*: Symphonic dances
Leonard Bernstein conducting :tiphat:


----------



## pmsummer

TENEBRAE RESPONSORIA
*Don Carlo Gesualdo*
The Hilliard Ensemble

_ECM New Series_


----------



## Andolink

*J.S. Bach*: _Das Wohltemperierte Clavier (Book One)_
Peter Watchorn, pedal harpsichord









*Olga Neuwirth*: _Chamber Works_


----------



## Pugg

*JS Bach: Magnificat & 3 Motets*

​
Bach, J S: Magnificat in D major, BWV243

Agnes Baltsa (alto), Anna Tomowa-Sintow (soprano), Benjamin Luxon (bass), Peter Schreier (tenor), David Bell (organ)

Berliner Philharmoniker, Chor der Deutschen Oper Berlin, Herbert von Karajan

Motet BWV225 'Singet dem Herrn ein neues Lied'
Die Regensburger Domspatzen, Capella Academica Wien, Hanns-Martin Schneidt

Motet BWV226 'Der Geist hilft unser Schwachheit auf'
Die Regensburger Domspatzen, Capella Academica Wien, Hanns-Martin Schneidt

Motet BWV227 'Jesu, meine Freude'
Die Regensburger Domspatzen, Capella Academica Wien, Hanns-Martin Schneidt


----------



## Marschallin Blair

The hard-charging last movement of Svetlanov's Canyon Classics digital incarnation of Tchaikovsky's _Fourth _is absolutely 'in-can-DES-cent.'

The ending is tremendous.

This is 'Aristotelian-level' Tchaikovsky for me- to wit, Tchaikovsky interpreted as he should and ought to be.


----------



## schigolch




----------



## Pugg

schigolch said:


>


Is this as wonderful as it looks?


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Haydn, Seven Last Words*


----------



## eljr

*Nikolai Korniev / St. Petersburg Chamber Choir
Evening Star: The Rachmaninov Vespers [1993 Recording]*


----------



## schigolch

Pugg said:


> Is this as wonderful as it looks?


I'm afraid it's not that wonderful. 

"Las golondrinas" (The Swallows) was premiered more than one century ago, in 1914, at Madrid. The subject is about acrobats in a circus, and evocative of Leoncavallo's _Pagliacci_, as well as the music. And rather standard stuff for the period. Interesting, yes. Wonderful, regrettably not.


----------



## Pugg

schigolch said:


> I'm afraid it's not that wonderful.
> 
> "Las golondrinas" (The Swallows) was premiered more than one century ago, in 1914, at Madrid. The subject is about acrobats in a circus, and evocative of Leoncavallo's _Pagliacci_, as well as the music. And rather standard stuff for the period. Interesting, yes. Wonderful, regrettably not.


I found one for €10.00 (including shipping) so I push the buy button _now_ :tiphat:


----------



## bejart

Giuseppe Tartini (1692-1770): Violin Concerto in E Minor, D 56

Giovanni Guglielmo on violin with L'Arte Dell'Arco


----------



## Pugg

​
*Beethoven & Mozart Concertos ;Yevgeny Sudbin (piano)*

Beethoveniano Concerto No. 3 in C minor, Op. 37

Mozartiano Concerto No. 24 in C minor, K491

*Yevgeny Sudbin* (piano)

Minnesota Orchestra, Osmo Vänskä


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Bach, St. Matthew Passion*


----------



## pmsummer

MISERERE
*Henryk Mikołaj Górecki*
Chicago Symphony Chorus
Chicago Lyric Opera Chorus
John Nelson - conductor

_Nonesuch_


----------



## mstar

*Granados and Albéniz piano works (De Larrocha, Hess)* after* Schoenberg's Piano Concerto (Uchida and Boulez) *and *Rachmaninoff's "5th" piano concerto (Schmitt-Leonardy) *(I couldn't resist).

Next is probably Debussy piano works - maybe *Suite Bergamasque (Arrau)*.

Music makes work wonderful.


----------



## Pugg

*Lalo*: Namouna / *Chausson*: Symphony, etc.

Detroit Symphony Orchestra, _Paul Paray_


----------



## Conglomerate




----------



## Vasks

*Moniuszko - Overture to "Paria" (Satanowski/cpo)
Moszkowski - Piano Concerto (Lane/Hyperion)*


----------



## bejart

Beethoven: String Trio in G Major, Op.9, No.1

Denes Kovacs, violin -- Geza Nemeth, viola -- Ede Banda, cello


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Callas. Always Callas. Its an addiction. A ravaging one. _;D_

For range, timbre, legato, trills, flexibility, and size- Callas' '53 _Traviata _with Santini is 'it' for me.

But then of course, when it comes to psychologically-compelling drama and infinitely-nuanced singing, I always reach for her '58 Covent Garden performance.

Only Callas can top Callas.


----------



## Andolink

*Per Nørgård*: _Symphony No. 7_









*Per Nørgård*: _Concerto in due tempi_
Per Salo, piano









*Hanspeter Kyburz*: _Malstrom_; _The Voynich Cipher Manuscript_; _Parts_


----------



## eljr

*Georg Solti / Joan Sutherland / Vienna Philharmonic Orchestra
Verdi: Requiem [1967 Recording]

*


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

F. J. Haydn - Symphony No. 93 in D Major; Symphony No. 99 in E-Flat Major (Sir Georg Solti; London Philharmonic Orchestra).









Continuing the traversal of Haydn's London Symphonies as conducted by Sir Georg Solti. I find his interpretations terrific - the orchestral playing is lively, fresh, warm, incredibly precise and well-oiled. The Finale of No. 93 could've been done slightly faster imo, but overall, Solti's Haydn is highly impressive. Perhaps the most impressive movement on the disc (and they're all top notch) is the Adagio of No. 99 - the full, Romantic potential of this movement comes through.


----------



## severance68

*Prokofiev: Classical Symphony; Lieutenant Kijé Suite; Love For Three Oranges Suite
Eugene Ormandy/Philadelphia Orchestra
Columbia Masterworks - 1964 (1989 reissue)
*


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Dvorak, Symphony No. 6*

Starting early on this week's Saturday Symphony.


----------



## Pugg

eljr said:


> *Georg Solti / Joan Sutherland / Vienna Philharmonic Orchestra
> Verdi: Requiem [1967 Recording]
> 
> *


Very good choice :tiphat:


----------



## Pugg

Thank goodness for good car stereo, on our way to the Matthew Passion :

​
*Graun, C H: Easter Oratorio*

Nina Koufochristou (soprano), Andreas Wolf (bass), Jan Kobow (tenor), Dagmar Saskova (alto)

Kolner Akademie, Cologne Academy Choir, Michael Alexander Willens


----------



## millionrainbows

Johannes Brahms: Violin Sonata Nr. 1; Jaime Laredo, Jean-Bernard Pommier (Virgin Classics)


----------



## Marschallin Blair

I love the levity and silvery-sounding purity of this.


----------



## Pugg

severance68 said:


> *Prokofiev: Classical Symphony; Lieutenant Kijé Suite; Love For Three Oranges Suite
> Eugene Ormandy/Philadelphia Orchestra
> Columbia Masterworks - 1964 (1989 reissue)
> *
> View attachment 82869


A classic recording :tiphat:


----------



## pmsummer

PASSIO
_Passio Domini Nostri Jesu Christi Secundum Joannem_
_*Arvo Pärt*_
The Hilliard Ensemble
Rogers Covey-Crump - tenor 
Lynne Dawson - soprano 
Michael George - bass 
David James - counter tenor 
Gordon Jones - baritone 
John Potter - tenor 
Catherine Duckett - bassoon
Elizabeth Layton - violin
Melinda Maxwell - oboe
Elisabeth Wilson - cello 
Christopher Bowers-Broadbent - organ
Western Wind - choir/chorus
Paul Hillier - conductor

_ECM New Series_


----------



## Cosmos

After looking at a thread about Brahms, one of the main themes from his third symphony [my personal favorite of his] popped into my head and now I wanna listen to it.

Off Spotify: Brahms, Symphony no.3 in F major, op.90


----------



## Manxfeeder

Cosmos said:


> After looking at a thread about Brahms, one of the main themes from his third symphony [my personal favorite of his] popped into my head and now I wanna listen to it.


That happens to me a lot with Brahms in particular. Themes of his always pop up in my head out of nowhere.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Bruckner, Symphony No. 6*


----------



## Wood

Ivan Kozlovsky; BBC radio documentary with clips by Robin Gregory


----------



## Dr Johnson

Cosmos said:


> After looking at a thread about Brahms, one of the main themes from his third symphony [my personal favorite of his] popped into my head and now I wanna listen to it.
> 
> Off Spotify: Brahms, Symphony no.3 in F major, op.90


You've got me started with Brahms now.










No. 1


----------



## pmsummer

HEINRICH SCHÜTZ
_Die sieben Worte unsers lieben Erlösers, SWV 478
Johnnes-Passion, SWV 481_
*Ars Nova Copenhagen*
Concerto Copenhagen
Sirius Viols
Allan Rasmussen - organ
Paul Hillier - director

_Dacapo_


----------



## Gouldanian

Suited for a Good Friday isn't it?


----------



## Mahlerian

Ligeti: Glissandi, Artikulation

Carter: Scrivo in Vento, Enchanted Preludes
Robert Aitken, David Hetherington









Schoenberg: Six Little Pieces, op. 19
Glenn Gould









Sessions: Piano Concerto
Robert Taub, Munich Philharmonic Orchestra, cond. Levine


----------



## pmsummer

JESUS' BLOOD NEVER FAILED ME YET
*Gavin Bryars*
Anonymous London Tramp, field recording - vocal
Tom Waits - additional vocal
Orchestra
Gavin Bryars - conductor

_Point Music_


----------



## George O

Tomás Luis de Victoria (c. 1548-1611): Responsories for Tenebrae (1585)

The Westminster Cathedral Choir / George Malcolm

on Argo (London), from 1960


----------



## cwarchc

Classic fm top 300 in the UK
It's an interesting mix


----------



## millionrainbows

On the radio: Cesar Franck's The Accursed Huntsman.


----------



## Conglomerate




----------



## bejart

Haydn: Op.51, "The Seven Last Words"

The Schneider Quartet: Alexander Schneider and Isadore Cohen, violins -- Karen Tuttle, viola -- Herman Busch, cello


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Victoria, Music for the Easter Liturgy in Habsburg Madrid*


----------



## George O

Joseph Haydn (1732-1809)

Seven Last Words of Christ, op 51

Quartet, B Flat Major, op 103 (unfinished)

Quartet, F Major, op 3, no 3

Amadeus String Quartet

2-LP set on Westminster (NYC), from 1950

5 stars


----------



## pmsummer

PASSIONMUSIK
_O Bone Jesu, Fili Mariae_
*Heinrich Schütz*
_Membra Jesu Nostri_
*Dietrich Buxtehude*
The Monteverdi Choir
The English Baroque Soloists
Fretwork
John Eliot Gardiner - director

_Archiv Produktion_


----------



## Conglomerate




----------



## Vasks

Conglomerate said:


>


I have that RCA LP. Pretty bad surface noise and flexi-vinyl not so good either.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Brahms, Symphony No. 2*

This is slow but not lugubrious, more autumnal.


----------



## Bayreuth

The Firebird, by IGOR STRAVINSKY
Sir Simon Rattle conducting the City of Birmingham Symphony Orchestra


----------



## Mahlerian

Dvorak: Symphony No. 1 in C minor
Berlin Philharmonic, cond. Kubelik


----------



## ShropshireMoose

Brahms: Violin Sonata No.3 in D Minor, Op.108 Nathan Milstein/Vladimir Horowitz

Beethoven: Piano Sonatas Nos. 21 in C, Op.53 "Waldstein"/14 in C-sharp Minor, Op.27 No.2 "Moonlight"/8 in C Minor, Op.13 "Pathetique! Bruce Hungerford

Liszt: Sonata in B Minor/La Campanella/Valse Oubliee No.1/Sonetto del Petrarca 123/Feux Follets/Harmonies du Soir Jeanne-Marie Darre

Schubert: String Quartets in E, D.353/C, D.32/Overture in C Minor for String Quintet, D.8/Fragment, D.87a Leipzig String Quartet (plus Hartmut Rohde - Viola in the quintet)

A brilliantly enjoyable start to the day was made by the superb performance of Brahms' 3rd Violin Sonata by Milstein and Horowitz. I've known and loved this recording for over 30 years and as soon as it had finished I played it again! I heard Milstein play it with Georges Pludermacher at the Royal Festival Hall in 1983, and that was every bit as good, he really should have been recording regularly in the 1980s as he was still playing superbly. 
Bruce Hungerford's Beethoven disc is most enjoyable, a worthy example of the playing of this fine Australian musician tragically killed in a road accident by a drunken driver.
More Jeanne-Marie Darre, her Liszt Sonata is superb, marred only by the fact that Vanguard have cut the opening descending scale, so it starts with the second scale, a shame, suggesting the person who produced this CD reissue was rather slipshod. The remainder of the programme is equally well played, she was a very fine musician indeed.
Finally, the last disc in this set of Schubert's complete works for string quartet, every bit as enjoyable as the rest, making this a highly recommendable issue to anyone who wants the complete set, fragments and all! The recording is superb and the playing matches any that I've heard in individual quartets (not that I'd be without the Busch Quartet's recordings, nor the Hollywood Quartet's version of the Quintet), a box that I shall treasure.


----------



## KenOC

For the Saturday Symphony: Dvorak's Symphony No. 6, Czech Philharmonic Orchestra, Vaclav Neumann conducting. A fine account of a very fine work.


----------



## Conglomerate




----------



## Jeffrey Smith

Vasks said:


> I have that RCA LP. Pretty bad surface noise and flexi-vinyl not so good either.


Re Takemitsu recording on RCA

It has been included in this budget box








The title is misleading, since it is essentially a reissue of 10 LPs in that Prophets of the New Age series, and a bunch of it is stuff by now obscure avant agarde composers...and after listening, I could understand why they remain obscure. If you are interested in mhsic of the 60s, you may want it. If you have a specific interest in electronic music, you should get it. Otherwise....at least half that set I have no wish to ever hear again. The Partch CD is dominated by a monologue by Partch which has little music in it. The only CD I particularly liked was the last one, with Boulez, Nono, Maderna.








But I am not a fan of 20th century avant garde, so you may well like it more than I did.


----------



## Cosmos

Now something I haven't listened to in forever, Schumann - Piano Quintet in Eb Major, op.44










It is much more engaging than the album cover would lead one to believe


----------



## senza sordino

Listening to music and catching up here in on current listening.

Beethoven String quartets 4-6
View attachment 82895

Beethoven Symphonies 3&4
View attachment 82896

Brahms Haydn Variations and symphony no 1
View attachment 82897

Strauss Death and Transfiguration, Metamorphosen and Four Last Songs
View attachment 82898


----------



## bejart

Franz Hoffmeister (1754-1812): Symphony in D Major

Matthias Bamert leading the London Mozart Players


----------



## George O

Orlando di Lasso (c. 1532-1594): St. Matthew Passion

Friederike Sailer, soprano
Margarete Bence, alto
Naan Poeld, tenor
August Messthaler, bass

Swabian Chorale / Hans Grischkat

on Dover (NYC), from 1967


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

Manxfeeder said:


> *Dvorak, Symphony No. 6*
> 
> Starting early on this week's Saturday Symphony.
> 
> View attachment 82875


Excellent, Dvorak's symphonies. Great works .

Pyotr Tchaikovsky - Symphony No. 5 in E minor, Op. 64 (Gennadi Rozhdestvensky; London Symphony Orchestra).









Interesting interpretation by Rozhdestvensky - sometimes not 'full-blown' in terms of emotional content, yet pretty explosive when it comes to the winds. The overall impression, however, comes through very well. The orchestral playing is top-notch overall.


----------



## Blancrocher

Prokofiev/Stravinsky: Violin Concertos (André Previn/Kyung Wha Chung)


----------



## D Smith

Mahler: Das Lied von der Erde. Ludwig, Kollo, Bernstein, Israel Philharmonic. Not my favourite Das Lied by any means, but worth hearing for some poignant singing by Ludwig and exquisite conducting by Bernstein.


----------



## bejart

Giovanni Battista Viotti (1755-1824): String Quartet No.3 in G Major

Quartetto Aira: Fabrizio Cipriani and Marino Lagomarsino, violins -- Ernest Braucher, viola -- Antonio Fantinuoli, cello


----------



## pmsummer

STABAT MATER
_O quam tristis et afflicta fuit illa benedicta, mater Unigeniti!_
*Giovanni Pierluigi da Palestrina, Arvo Pärt, John Browne*
Taverner Consort and Choir
Fretwork
Andrew Parrott - director

_Virgin Classics_


----------



## Sloe

I am listening to Song of the Nightingale by Igor Stravinskij on the radio.


----------



## deprofundis

I ask my own private independant distro for some Landini and Jacopo Da boLogna, i got madrigalli a cacce from him on arcana subdivition of outhere. Fine work of early madrigali, i was a bit mad about the Landini cd he got the wrong version....
But i still got Jac...,great cd jacopo Da bologna finest moment a composer overlook and forgotten lisening to early madrigals is exiting
has hell , at leat i have some negligeable glimpse of Landini but i want his full album or work,,,,let's says at best if i keep my temper i have a fine Jacopo da bologna cd but at worst i dont have any decent Landini cd has promesss.So i will keep my self control i still have some Landini, and he might get some for me eventually he is my distro


----------



## severance68

*Shostakovich 7th*

*Shostakovich: Symphony No. 7 "Leningrad"
Dmitry Yablonsky/Russian Philharmonic Orchestra
Naxos, 2004*

I had my first exposure to this symphony -- and this particular recording of same -- through the Naxos site set up in conjunction with "The NPR Listener's Encyclopedia of Classical Music." I've read recommendations for a 1988 Bernstein version of the 7th (in the Gramophone Guide, 2011), among others, but decided that I wanted the version I first heard. So I renewed my acquaintance with CD Universe and picked it up.

(Click for larger versions of the images.)


----------



## Jeffrey Smith

severance68 said:


> *Shostakovich: Symphony No. 7 "Leningrad"
> Dmitry Yablonsky/Russian Philharmonic Orchestra
> Naxos, 2004*
> 
> I had my first exposure to this symphony -- and this particular recording of same -- through the Naxos site set up in conjunction with "The NPR Listener's Encyclopedia of Classical Music." I've read recommendations for a 1988 Bernstein version of the 7th (in the Gramophone Guide, 2011), among others, but decided that I wanted the version I first heard. So I renewed my acquaintance with CD Universe and picked it up.
> 
> (Click for larger versions of the images.)
> 
> View attachment 82903
> 
> 
> View attachment 82904


That was my first exposure not only to the Seventh, but to Dmitri Dmitreivich in general. And I don't think I have yet to find a better Seventh.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mozart*: Piano Concertos Nos. 12 & 17
Scottish Chamber Orchestra, Sir Charles Mackerras


----------



## Pugg

millionrainbows said:


> On the radio: Cesar Franck's The Accursed Huntsman.


I think I like the picture more then the music


----------



## Pugg

Mahlerian said:


> Dvorak: Symphony No. 1 in C minor
> Berlin Philharmonic, cond. Kubelik


I do really like this box, however wouldn't want to be without the István Kertész


----------



## Balthazar

*J. S. Bach ~ St. John Passion*

John Eliot Gardiner leads the English Baroque Soloists.


----------



## MrTortoise

Johann Sebastian Bach

Magnificat, BWV. 243

Antonio Vivaldi

Gloria, RV589

ASMF Mariner, cond.


----------



## KenOC

Bach, St. Matthew Passion. Akademie fur Alte Musik Berlin, Rene Jacobs conducting. On the radio.


----------



## Pugg

Balthazar said:


> *J. S. Bach ~ St. John Passion*
> 
> John Eliot Gardiner leads the English Baroque Soloists.





MrTortoise said:


> Johann Sebastian Bach
> 
> Magnificat, BWV. 243
> 
> Antonio Vivaldi
> 
> Gloria, RV589
> 
> ASMF Mariner, cond.


Many "religious " listeners today


----------



## Pugg

​*Mozart: Piano duet's* (disc 2)
Eschenbach /Frantz


----------



## KenOC

Ernesto Halffter, Sinfonietta. Enrique Garcia Asensio, English Chamber Orchestra. Well worth hearing! It's on YouTube.


----------



## Pugg

​
*French Opera Arias; Kathleen Battle 
*
Berlioz:Je vais le voir (from Béatrice et Bénédict)

Charpentier, Gepuis le jour (from Louise)
Donizetti:	Pour ce contrat fatal...Salut à la France (from La fille du régiment)

Gounod:Ah! Je veux vivre dans ce rêve (from Roméo et Juliette)
Dieu! Quel frisson court dans mes veines from Romeo and Juliette

Massenet:Adieu, notre petite table (from Manon)
Obéissons quand leur voix appelle (from Manon)

Offenbach:On s'amuse, on applaudit (Belle Lurette)

Thomas, Ambroise:
Je suis Titania (from Mignon)
A vos jeux, mes amis (from Hamlet)

Orchestre de L'Opera Bastille, Myung Whun Chung


----------



## tortkis

Georg Wilhelm Rauchenecker / Hermann Goetz: String Quartets - Winterthurer Streichquartett (Jecklin)








Georg Wilhelm Rauchenecker (1844-1906): String Quartet No. 1 in C minor (1874)
Hermann Gustav Goetz (1840-1876): String Quartet in B flat major (1865-66)

Nice Romantic string quartets by German composers.


----------



## KenOC

Shostakovich Symphony No. 7, BBC Nat'l Orchestra of Wales, Mark Wigglesworth conducting. A much-reviled symphony that's actually much better than that.


----------



## Pugg

*Vinyl .*

​*Samel Barber: Knoxville summer of 1915/ Hermit songs.
Eleanor Steber/ Leontyne Price *


----------



## Niels

_Pierre Boulez, New York Philharmonic - Berg - Lyrische Suite [1977, CBS, Dutch vinyl pressing]_


----------



## Pugg

​
*Bach, J S: Mass in B minor, BWV232*
Recorded 2nd-5th and 7th November, 1952 in Vienna and 23rd, 28th and 30th November, 1952 and 16th July, 1953 in London

_Elisabeth Schwarzkopf, Marga Höffgen, Nicolai Gedda & Heinz Rehfuss_

Choral Society of the Friends of Music Vienna, Vienna Philharmonic Orchestra & Philharmonia Orchestra, _Herbert von Karajan_


----------



## ShropshireMoose

Suk: Sokol March, Op.35c/Serenade for Strings in E-flat, Op.6
Dvorak: Symphony No.6 in D, Op.60 Czech Philharmonic Orchestra/Vaclav Talich

A fine interpretation of the Dvorak 6th by Talich and the Czech Philharmonic, this and the Suk items were recorded in London, 22nd-23rd November, 1938, and they come up very well in Mark Obert-Thorn's splendid transfers. The first recording I ever bought of this symphony was the LSO/Kertesz LP, and that remains my favourite, but this is a great performance too, and the Suk items are a real bonus, the Serenade for Strings is one of the loveliest works in this idiom that I know of, and at 28 minutes length it's no mere filler either. All in all a splendid disc.


----------



## Haydn man

Decided to have a short Sibelius season so having listened to No.1 earlier I am now enjoying No.2 
Sir Colin seems very much at home with Sibelius and the cycles he has done have all met with acclaim


----------



## Haydn man

ShropshireMoose said:


> View attachment 82912
> 
> 
> Suk: Sokol March, Op.35c/Serenade for Strings in E-flat, Op.6
> Dvorak: Symphony No.6 in D, Op.60 Czech Philharmonic Orchestra/Vaclav Talich
> 
> A fine interpretation of the Dvorak 6th by Talich and the Czech Philharmonic, this and the Suk items were recorded in London, 22nd-23rd November, 1938, and they come up very well in Mark Obert-Thorn's splendid transfers. The first recording I ever bought of this symphony was the LSO/Kertesz LP, and that remains my favourite, but this is a great performance too, and the Suk items are a real bonus, the Serenade for Strings is one of the loveliest works in this idiom that I know of, and at 28 minutes length it's no mere filler either. All in all a splendid disc.


I could not agree more about the Serenade for Strings


----------



## AClockworkOrange

Five assorted Piano Trios by CPE Bach performed by the Trio 1790 on the CPO label.

An excellent collection of pieces performed superbly. The use of a replica Fortepiano (from the year 1790 appropriately enough) is such a welcome addition over a modern Piano.:angel:


----------



## kanishknishar

Haydn man said:


> View attachment 82913
> 
> Decided to have a short Sibelius season so having listened to No.1 earlier I am now enjoying No.2
> Sir Colin seems very much at home with Sibelius and the cycles he has done have all met with acclaim


Except for his LSO on RCA. That's mixed at best.


----------



## deprofundis

Im lisening to this amazing box-set called *vertu contra furore *
musical language in late medieval italy, ockay this is one of my holy graal allready, im lisening to* Francesco Landini *on cd 2 d'amor ragionando this cd also featued a kilometric track of *Matteo de Perusio*, Landini became a quick favorite for this era, i may preffer him has says Guillaume de Machaut.


----------



## kanishknishar

*#34 - Jiří Bělohlávek/Česká filharmonie - Dvorak's Second Symphony*

This is the fourth time I am hearing this work, it seems to be getting more enjoyable:








​


----------



## Pugg

​*Ravel: Piano concerto's *
Krystian Zimerman / Boulez


----------



## elgar's ghost

Final instalment of Robert Simpson.

String Quartet no.13 (1989), String Quartet no.14 (1990), String Quartet no.15 (1991), Symphony no.11 (1990) and String Quintet no.2 (1995):


----------



## MrTortoise

Johann Sebastian Bach

Cantata No. 4 'Christ lag in Todes Banden'

Barbara Schlick, soprano; Kai Wessel, alto; Guy De Mey, tenor; Klaus Mertens, bass
Amsterdam Baroque Orchestra and Choir
Ton Koopman, cond.


----------



## pmsummer

LAMENTA
_The Lamentations of the Prophet Jeremiah_
*Ferrabosco the Elder, Thomas Tallis, Antoine Brumel, Robert White, Palestrina*
The Tallis Scholars
Peter Philips - director

_Gimell_


----------



## hpowders

Herrenvolk said:


> View attachment 82853
> 
> View attachment 82854
> 
> ​Almost done with this set except for the Fidelio. The Beethoven's First Piano Concerto with City of Birmingham Orchestra.


I have this Beethoven Piano Concerto No. 1. Infectious interaction between orchestra and soloist. I place it just behind Richter/BSO/Munch in my affections.


----------



## Blancrocher

Stravinsky: Petrushka, Song of the Nightingale, 4 Etudes (Dutoit)


----------



## George O

Karol Szymanowski (1882-1937)

Stabat Mater, op 53
Litania Do Marii Panny (Litany to the Virgin Mary), op 59
Demeter, op 37

Polish Radio Chorus of Krakow (Stabat Mater)
Female Members of Polish Radio Chorus of Krakow (the other two)
Polish Radio National Symphony Orchestra / Antoni Wit

on EMI (Germany), from 1984


----------



## Pugg

​
*Schubert: String Quintet & Lieder *

String Quintet in C major, D956
Gautier Capuçon (cello)

Die Gotter Griechenlands D677 (Schiller)
arranged for string quartet and double bass

Matthias Goerne (baritone) & Laurene Durantel (double-bass)

Der Tod und das Mädchen, D531
arranged for string quartet and double bass

Matthias Goerne (baritone) & Laurene Durantel (double-bass)

Der Jungling und der Tod, D545 (Spaun)

arranged for string quartet and double bass

Matthias Goerne (baritone) & Laurene Durantel (double-bass)

Atys D585

arranged for string quartet and double bass

Matthias Goerne (baritone) & Laurene Durantel (double-bass)

Der liebliche Stern, D861 (Schulze)

arranged for string quartet and double bass

Matthias Goerne (baritone) & Laurene Durantel (double-bass)

Quatuor Ebène


----------



## pmsummer

SIEBEN WORTE
IN CROCE
SILENZIO
*Sofia Gubaidulina*
Maria Kliegel - cello 
Kathrin Rabus - violin 
Elsbeth Moser - bayan
Camerata Transylvanica 
György Selmeczi - conductor

_Naxos_


----------



## Vasks

*Walters - Overture: Primavera (Penny/Marco Polo)
M. Arnold - English Dances, Set #1 (Thomson/Chandos)
Tippett - Concerto for Double String Orchestra (composer/Virgin)*


----------



## Pugg

​
*Bruch*: Piano Quintet
*Bruch*:String Quartet No. 1 in C minor, Op. 9
_Goldner String Quartet
_
Swedish Dances, Op. 63
Dene Olding (violin), Piers Lane (piano) &
Piano Quintet in G minor, Op. post
Piers Lane (piano)

Goldner String Quartet


----------



## Cosmos

For no other reason than this is page 1900, a piece of music written in that year:

*Gliere* - Symphony no. 1










Afterward, I might put on *Rachmaninoff* - Chopin Variations
off of YouTube, Daniil Trifonov





Edit: Sorry that this album cover is GIGANTIC
Edit 2: Page 1901?! Now I'm listening to the Gliere symphony for NO REASON :lol:


----------



## D Smith

For Saturday Symphony. Dvorak Symphony No. 6. Kertesz/LSO. A really vibrant performance with a few rough spots here and there from the orchestra, but who cares? This and Kubelik are my go to versions of this one.


----------



## bejart

Jean-Baptiste Lully (1632-1687): Premiere Suite, Bourgeois Gentilhomme

Jordi Savall leading L'Orchestre du Roi Soleil


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Dvorak, String Serenade*

This is a lovely recording. I need to compare it to Karajan's recording again before embarking on any further remarks, but to my ears right now, it's very pleasant.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Granville Bantock: Pagan Symphony*
Royal Philharmonic Orchestra; Vernon Handley

One of EDaddy's recommendations:tiphat:


----------



## Pugg

D Smith said:


> For Saturday Symphony. Dvorak Symphony No. 6. Kertesz/LSO. A really vibrant performance with a few rough spots here and there from the orchestra, but who cares? This and Kubelik are my go to versions of this one.


Now we are talking:tiphat:


----------



## bejart

Mozart: String Quintet in G Minor, KV 516

The Griller String Quartet with William Primrose on viola: Sidney Griller and Jack O'Brien, violins -- Philip Burton, viola -- Colin Hampton, cello


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Brahms, Symphony No. 2*


----------



## pmsummer

MUSIC FOR HOLY WEEK
_In Proportional Rhythm_
*Schola Antiqua*
Barbara Katherine Jones, John Blackley - directors

_Editions de l'Oiseau-Lyre_


----------



## Mahlerian

Saturday Symphony:
Dvorak: Symphony No. 6 in D, Scherzo capriccioso
Berlin Philharmonic, cond. Kubelik


----------



## Haydn man

ProudSquire said:


> *John Field*
> 
> Piano Concerto No.2 in A flat major
> View attachment 82855
> 
> 
> :tiphat:


Tried this via Spotify and I must say very enjoyable
A thank you for posting this sir:tiphat:


----------



## Pugg

*Mascagni:Cavalleria Rusticana*

_Elena Souliotis (Santuzza), Mario del Monaco (Turiddu), Tito Gobbi (Alfio), Stefania Malagù (Lola), Anna Di Stasio (Lucia)
_
Teatro dell'Opera di Roma, _Silvio Varviso_:tiphat:


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Quaint.










_GAW_-geous.










Racy.
_
;D_


----------



## Vaneyes

Sampling Sudbin's new release, on which I will pull the trigger soon. I find his two Scarlatti recs, ten years apart, are uniformly fine.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

*


Manxfeeder said:



Dvorak, String Serenade

This is a lovely recording. I need to compare it to Karajan's recording again before embarking on any further remarks, but to my ears right now, it's very pleasant.

View attachment 82922

Click to expand...

*









Oh, its Karajan all the 'way.'

Its as posh and polished and delightful as a Mucha and a mocha. _;D_


----------



## pmsummer

LUKAS-PASSION
*Heinrich Schütz *
Ars Nova Copenhagen
Paul Hillier - director

_Dacapo_


----------



## millionrainbows

John Williams, Itzhak Perlman: Schindler's List soundtrack. This is the only John Williams I have. I got it mainly to hear Perlman.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

The Boult and the Hickox performances of _The Perfect Fool_ are pretty dramatically neck-and-neck to me, but the Hickox still has a tiny bit more brio to it.










Robert Kajanus' early thirties Sibelius _Fifth_ is masculine and aggressive all the way, with scarcely a feminine touch, but I still love it. It doesn't have the captivating Yinning-and-Yanging of masculine and feminine sensibilities like the famed 1960 EMI Philharmonia/Karajan- but who cares? It galvanizes.


----------



## Alfacharger

The exquisite Delius Violin Concerto.


----------



## Guest

Vaneyes said:


> Sampling Sudbin's new release, on which I will pull the trigger soon. I find his two Scarlatti recs, ten years apart, are uniformly fine.


It's a phenomenal recording in every sense.


----------



## Dr Johnson

Mendelssohn, The Hebrides Overture.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

King of the Jews (op. 95)... rarely have I heard Glazunov so "sacred" in mood. It's a piece of darkness and light, more darkness than his usual that's for sure...










What shall I say? Well, since last year, new Easter tradition of mine to listen to some excerpts from this work! It's a long work, almost an hour long.


----------



## George O

Chant Gregorien II: The Prague Easter Play

Deller Consort / Alfred Deller

on Harmonia Mundi (France), from 1974


----------



## Kivimees

I've been away for longer than I had wanted - much to do including the start of another semester. Not much time to listen to a great deal, but now that at least the calendar says spring is here (for TC participants in the northern hemisphere), I've pulled out one of my favourite 'seasonal' CDs:









Orchestral works of Lars-Erik Larsson

This CD is perfect for tossing aside the cloak of a long dark winter and welcoming the season of renewal.


----------



## pmsummer

STABAT MATER
*Giovanni Battista Pergolesi, Alessandro Scarlatti*
Gemma Bertagnolli - soprano
Sara Mingardo - contralto
Concerto Italiano
Rinaldo Alessandrini - director

_Naïve_


----------



## bejart

Ignaz Holzbauer (1711-1783): Symphony in G Major

Michi Gaigg directing L'Orfeo Barockorchester


----------



## millionrainbows

Barraque, Piano Sonata; Roger Woodward.

~
...Music comes face to face with her arch-enemy, Silence. In the early passages, Music's essentially dynamic character leaves no room for her enemy, but soon Silence begins to filter in. Silence re-appears in the shape of irrational pauses that grow steadily longer and more threatening...With the cataclysmic events of the closing pages, massive chordal columns are crushed by a remorseless momentum until the work is engulfed by the encroaching void. The promise and defiance of the heroic opening pages and the struggle of its first part in a series of carefully adjusted rapid tempos are progressively sacrificed in its second. Whole slabs of sound crumble and vanish between the all-engulfing ocean of silence, until only the twelve notes of the row remain until even these are plucked off, one by one. --André Hodeir (from his book 'Music after Debussy', 1961


----------



## drpraetorus

Wagner Parsifal, Vienna Phil, Solti


----------



## senza sordino

Henry Purcell Complete Fantasies for viols. It's a nice way to wake up in the morning. 
View attachment 82926


Schubert Trout Quintet and Wanderer Fantasy 
View attachment 82927


Dvořák Symphony no 6 and Janáček Idyll
View attachment 82928


----------



## pmsummer

MISSA DOLOROSA
STABAT MATER
*Antonio Caldara*
Coro della Radio Svizzera Italiana
Aura Musicale, Budapest
René Clemenic - director

_Naxos - RSI_


----------



## Marschallin Blair

*


drpraetorus said:



Wagner Parsifal, Vienna Phil, Solti

Click to expand...

*









^ There's two things I love about the Solti _Parsifal_: One, the stellar engineer job by legendary sound engineer K.E. Wilkinson; and two, the young Kiri Te Kanawa as a Flower Maiden.

Solti's pretty incidental to me though.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Bruckner, Symphony No. 8*


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Salonen really elicits the excitement and the terror of Herrmann in his treatment of the main title music to _The Man Who Knew Too Much_. The rest of his Herrmann cd, curiously enough, is rather anemic sounding- which I don't get; because he positively ' ' nails ' ' "The Death Hunt" from the movie _On Dangerous Ground_:






(06:30+)


----------



## pmsummer

JOHANNES PASSION BWV 245
*Johann Sebastian Bach*
Koor Van De Nederlandse Bachvereniging
The Amsterdam Baroque Orchestra
Ton Koopman - conductor

_Erato_


----------



## tortkis

Mozart/Beethoven: Quintets for fortepiano & wind instruments - Robert Levin / The Academy Of Ancient Music Chamber Ensemble (L'oiseau Lyre)








Mozart: Quintet for Piano, Oboe, Clarinet, Horn, and Bassoon in E flat, K. 452
Beethoven: Sonata for Horn and Piano in F, Op.17
Beethoven: Quintet for Piano and Wind Quartet in E flat, Op.16


----------



## Guest

The "Night Wind" Sonata. Hamelin's performance lacks some of the passion and Russian soul of Kholodenko's, but Hyperion provides much better sound.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Dvorak, Serenade for String Orchestra
*

Von Karajan, on Ms. Blair's recommendation, but sans mucha mocha.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Delius, Violin Concerto.*

I'm about to set off to a concert which I don't want to attend but am obligated to, so I'm bulking up on music which I want to hear.


----------



## deprofundis

I will be lisening to *Codex Chantilly de caelis *conducted by *Laurence brisset*, ockay your looking for a good ars subtilior cd featuring some Solage, there you have it.Like i said this is an all womens ensemble so the result of the music is more sensual,
good point, the cd itself is beautifull the recording is top notch on the plus side you get obscur arss subtilior composers, the voice are superbe, there is not that mutch considerable Solage work except this available so you should check it out, this is my pick of the month well almost vertu contra furore is but this Codex Chantilly is close, i subject you guys pick it up, it's awesome music
what are you waiting for am i not that convincing, this cd ideal when you whant to relaxe , sounded cliche but this is what i feel.


----------



## bejart

Carl Loewe (1796-1869): String Quartet in G Major, Op.24, No.1

Hallensia Quartet: Cornelia Metz and Daniel Schad, violins -- Petra Berner, viola -- Thomas Knappe, cello


----------



## GreenMamba

Sibelius 4. Karajan/Philharmonia. Sibelius himself apparently was a fan of these recordings.


----------



## Guest

Pure magic.


----------



## pmsummer

ST MATTHEW PASSION 
_Matthäus-Passion, BWV 244_
*Johann Sebastian Bach*
Gabrieli Players
Peter Harvey, Susan Bickley, Magdalena Kozena, Stephan Loges, Deborah York, Mark Padmore, Julia Gooding, James Gilchrist
Paul McCreesh - conductor

_Archiv_


----------



## tortkis

Speculum Amoris ~ Lyrique de l'Amour Médiéval du mysticisme à l'érotisme - La Reverdie (Arcana)








Anonymous, John Forest (1471-1538), Pierre de Molins (fl.1190-1220), Johannes Symonis Hasprois (fl.1378-1428), Francesco Landini (c.1325/1335-1397), Magister Piero (c.1300-c.1350), Richard Neville (1428-1471), Oswald von Wolkenstein (1376/1377-1445)


----------



## Pugg

Liszt: Reminiscences de Norma, S.394 (after Bellini)
Liszt: Totentanz, S.126. Paraphrase on "Dies Irae"for piano and orchestra
Liszt: Malédiction for piano and orchestra, S121
Liszt: Fantasia on Hungarian Folk tunes, S.123
by Iván Fischer and Jorge Bolet and London Symphony Orchestra


----------



## Becca

Douglas Lilburn
Forest & A Song of Islands

If you like Sibelius and think that having it be filtered through the sensibilities of a New Zealander might be interesting, then this is for you (and me.) The earliest of these two works (Forest) was composed in 1936, just before he became a student of Ralph Vaughan Williams. The Song of Islands is from 10 years later.


----------



## Pugg

Vaneyes said:


> Sampling Sudbin's new release, on which I will pull the trigger soon. I find his two Scarlatti recs, ten years apart, are uniformly fine.


No one should be without this disc :tiphat:


----------



## Pugg

drpraetorus said:


> Wagner Parsifal, Vienna Phil, Solti


Deserves a picture 

​


----------



## Pugg

​*Gounod: St Cecilia Mass*

Petite Symphonie pour vents

_Pilar Lorengar_, Heinz Hoppe, Franz Crass

Orchestre de la Societe des Concerts du Conservatoire, Halle Orchestra, Jean-Claude Hartemann, Sir John Barbirelli


----------



## severance68

I heard Toscanini's version of Roy Harris' 3rd symphony on YouTube (my first exposure to it, and Harris), Googled it and got this from an Amazon reseller.

*Toscanini Conducts Music By His Contemporaries
Arturo Toscanini/NBC Symphony
1939-1946 broadcasts
dell'Arte Records, 1989*









1) Variations and Fugue on a Theme of Handel - Brahms, arranged by Edmund Rubbra (January 7, 1939)
2) Sarabande: Poèm Symphonique - Jean-Jules Amabile Roger-Ducasse (April 7, 1946)
3) Lemminkâïnen's Homecoming - Jean Sibelius (December 7, 1940)
*4) Symphony No. 3 in One Movement - Roy Harris (March 16, 1940)*
5) Moto Perpetuo - Niccolò Paganini, arranged by Toscanini - (March 16, 1940)
6) Colas Breugnon Overture - Dmitri Kabalevsky (April 11, 1943)


----------



## Pugg

​
*Cornelius Dopper*:1870-1939

Second Symphony/ Päân I & II

Residentie Orchestra The Hague, *Matthias Bamert*


----------



## Pugg

Daniel Chorzempa playing Organ Works by Liszt (Prelude and Fugue on the Name B-A-C-H, S.260; Funeral Ode, S.268 No.2; Fantasy and Fugue on ""Ad nos, ad salutarem undam"", S. 259)


----------



## Pugg

*Mozart ; Masonic music.*
_Werner Krenn/Tom Krausse
István Kertész_:tiphat:


----------



## Haydn man

Continuing through Sibelius with a fine performance by Jarvi and then on to Haydn. Isserlis gives a measured performance which I enjoy and ranks along side the other recording I have with Jacqueline Du Pre


----------



## Haydn man

Becca said:


> Douglas Lilburn
> Forest & A Song of Islands
> 
> If you like Sibelius and think that having it be filtered through the sensibilities of a New Zealander might be interesting, then this is for you (and me.) The earliest of these two works (Forest) was composed in 1936, just before he became a student of Ralph Vaughan Williams. The Song of Islands is from 10 years later.
> 
> View attachment 82935


I was looking for something new today and given I am currently working through the symphonies of Sibelius then this could be just the ticket.
I shall summon up Spotify and investigate


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Edison Denisov piano quintet here


----------



## Pugg

*Teresa Berganza:*
CD2
01. Tonadillas al estilo antiguo, songs (10) for voice & piano, H. 136: 1. La maja dolorosa I
02. Tonadillas al est il o antiguo , s ongs (10) for voice & piano, H. 136: 2. La maja dolorosa II
03. Tonadillas al estilo antiguo, songs (10) for voice & piano, H. 136: 3. La maja dolorosa III
04. Tonadillas al estilo antiguo, songs (10) for voice & piano, H. 136: 4. El majo tímido
05. Tonadillas al estilo antiguo, songs (10) for voice & piano, H. 136: 5. El majo discreto
06. Tonadillas al estilo antiguo, songs (10) for voice & piano, H. 136: 6. El tra la la y el punteado
07. Dedicatoria, for voice & piano, Op. 19/1
08. Nunca olvida, for voice & piano, Op. 19/2
09. Cantares, poema en forma de canciones for voice & piano (or orchestra), Op. 19/3
10. Los dos miedos, poema en forma de canciones, for voice & piano (or orchestra), Op. 19/4
11. Las locas por amor, for voice & piano, Op. 19/5
12. Saeta en forma de salve a la Virgen de la Esperanza, for voice & piano (or orches tra), Op. 60
13. El Fantasma, for voice & piano (Canto a Sevilla No. 5), Op. 37/5
14. La Farruca, song
15. Canzones Castellanas (6) for voice & piano: 1. Alla arriba, en aquella montaña
16. Canzones Castellanas (6) for voice & piano: 2. Sereno
17. Canzones Castellanas (6) for voice & piano: 3. Llamale con el pañuelo
18. Canzones Castellanas (6) for voice & piano: 4. No quiero tus avellanas
19. Canzones Castellanas (6) for voice & piano: 5. Como quieres que adivine
20. Canzones Castellanas (6) for voice & piano: 6. Mañanita de San Juan
21. Canciones (6), for voice & piano, Nos 1-6, complete: 1. La zagale alegre
22. Canciones (6), for voice & piano, Nos 1-6, complete: 2. Madre, unos ojuelos vi
23. Canciones (6), for voice & piano, Nos 1-6, complete: 3. Mañanita de San Juan
24. Canciones (6), for voice & piano, Nos 1-6, complete: 4. Nadie puede ser dichoso
25. Canciones (6), for voice & piano, Nos 1-6, complete: 5. Cantarcillo
26. Canciones (6), for voice & piano, Nos 1-6, co mplete: 6. Después que te conocí


----------



## Foghunter

Before I started the CD I am currently listening to (see below), I just (finally!) finished Atterberg's symphony cycle on CPO (I have the old individual CD's but the set is cheaper now). Atterberg is considered by many as a joke or, at best, a composer that was born too late for the music he wrote but the fact remains that most of the works in this set are outright beautiful. The 'Jarvi machine' is currently redoing these on Chandos but I prefer the older CPO set (heard Jarvi thru streaming). One of the MANY MANY more obscure composers that have been brought to live by the Osnabruck company. I hope they will go on for a long time ! (Dutchmen, consider the Rontgen survey on CPO)









Ge Gan-Ru's Shanghai Reminiscences is surely a very interesting work if you love modern composers that write in a melodic style. The combination of a sort of Chinese sound world, effects and an orchestra do well together. If you heard the BIS recordings of Gan-Ru, you know what to expect


----------



## Pugg

​
TELEMANN Suite in G major, Viola Concerto, Overture in D major;
TELEMANN Overture in C major 'Hamburger Ebb und Flut'


----------



## elgar's ghost

Part one of Bruckner - Overture in G-minor plus Symphonies 00, 1, 0 and 2:


----------



## Blancrocher

Shostakovich: String Quartets 5-7 (Fitzwilliam)


----------



## Pugg

​
*Wagner* (transcriptions) 
_Vestards Šimkus_:tiphat:


----------



## MrTortoise

For a belated Saturday Symphony

Antonin Dvorak

Symphony No. 6 in D, Op. 60

London Symphony Orchestra
Istvan Kertesz, cond.


----------



## AClockworkOrange

This morning started off with:


Joachim Raff: Symphony No.2 & Four Shakespeare Preludes - Neeme Jarvi & Orchestre de la Suisse Romande
Robert Schumann: Symphonies No.1 & No.4 - Stanislaw Skrowaczewski & the Deutsche Radio Philharmonie & Saarbrucken Kaisersautem









Present listing - Otto Klemperer in Philadelphia Vol.1

No a lot to say as it has just arrived but so far I am thoroughly impressed, enough to say that I will be ordering Vol.2 shortly :angel:

I'll also be keeping a closer eye on Pristine Classical in future - there are a number of releases threatening my wallet :lol:


----------



## George O

Gregorian Chant, Easter Sunday Mass

Monk's Choir of the Benedictine Abbey of St. Martin, Beuron / Fr. Maurus Pfaff

on Archiv (West Germany), from 1960

The dramatic almost-uncropped painting:










Which is part of a panel:

http://www.schott-musik.de/shop/resources/591421.jpg


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Telemann, Death is Swallowed Up in Victory*


----------



## Pugg

Next on:

​
*Haas & Janácek - String Quartets
*
Haas, P:String Quartet No. 1 in C sharp minor, Op. 3 (1920)/String Quartet No. 3, Op. 15 (1940-41)

Janacek:String Quartet No. 1 'The Kreutzer Sonata'

*Pavel Haas Quartet*


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Bach, Easter Cantatas BMV 6 and 66*

Gardiner and the Monteverdi Choir


----------



## severance68

*Eugene Ormandy Conducts Tchaikovsky*

Enjoying this Ormandy/Tchaikovsky box set. Most of the material comes from the post-1968 RCA era, but there are some earlier recordings from the Columbia years.

*Eugene Ormandy Conducts Tchaikovsky (12 CDs)
Recorded 1958-1976
RCA Red Seal/Sony Music Entertainment (2013 issue)*









*DISC 1* 
*Symphony No. 1 in G Minor ("Winter Dreams")* - recorded October 11, 1976
*Symphony No. 2 in C Minor ("Little Russian")* - recorded January 7, 1976

*DISC 2* 
*Symphony No. 3 in D Major ("Polish") *- recorded October 28, 1974
*Serenade for String Orchestra in C Major* - recorded April 10, 1960

*DISC 3*
*Symphony No. 4 in F Minor *- recorded May 9, 1973
*1812 Overture *- recorded November 16, 1970
*None But the Lonely Heart* - recorded February 28, 1966
*Barcarolle (June) from The Seasons* - recorded May 8, 1968









*DISC 4*
*Symphony No. 5 in E Minor Op. 64 *- recorded 1974
*Marche Slav* - recorded February 17, 1972
*Capriccio Italien *- recorded February 16, 1972

*DISC 5*
*Symphony No. 6 in B Minor, Op. 74 ("Pathetique") *- recorded May 25-28, 1968
*Francesca da Rimini, Op. 32 *- recorded Jan. 10, 1976

*DISC 6*
*Symphony No. 7 in E-Flat Major *- recorded March 11, 1962
*Variations on a Roccoco Theme for Cello & Orchestra (Leonard Rose, cello)* - recorded November 15, 1962

*DISC 7*
*Manfred Symphony* - recorded October 27, 1976

*DISC 8 *
*Concerto for Piano and Orchestra No. 1 in B-Flat Minor (Tedd Joselson, piano)* - recorded Ocober 2, 1974
*Concerto for Piano and Orchestra No. 2 in G Major (Gary Graffman, piano) *- recorded February 17, 1965

*DISC 9*
*Concerto for Piano and Orchestra No. 3 in E-Flat Major, Op. posth. 75 (Gary Graffman, piano)* - recorded February 17, 1965
*Concerto for Violin and Orchestra in D Major, Op. 35 (Isaac Stern, violin)* - recorded March 23, 1958
*String Quartet No. 1 in D Major, Op. 11 *- (no recording date listed)
*Eugene Onegin - Waltz/Polonaise *- recorded January 14, 1965

*DISC 10*
*Swan Lake (excerpts)* - recorded September 26-27, 1972

*DISC 11
The Sleeping Beauty, Op. 66 (excerpts)* - recorded January 15-16 and 23, 1973

*DISC 12*
*The Nutcracker, Op. 71 (excerpts) *- recorded September 25-26, 1972
*Romeo and Juliet *- recorded January 23, 1973


----------



## Pugg

​
*Rossini: Tancredi*

_Sumi Jo, Lucretia Lendi, Anna Maria di Micco, Stanford Olsen, Patrick Peire, Ewa Podles, Pietro Spagno_li

Collegium Instrumentale Brugense, Capella Brugensis, _Alberto Zedda
_



> " Tancredi is a seminal work in the Rossini canon, mingling a new-found reach in the musical architecture with vocal and instrumental writing of rare wonderment and beauty. The singing is splendid throughout, with a cast that's unusually starry. Podles has sung the role of Tancredi to acclaim at La Scala, Milan; the Amenaide, Sumi Jo, is a touch cool at first, too much the pert coloratura but this isn't an impression that persists.
> Hers is a performance of wonderful vocal control and flowering sensibility.
> Podles, a smoky-voiced Pole, likes to go her own way at times. In the event, though, she and Sumi Jo work well together, and they sound marvellous. Podles also manages, chameleonlike, to adjust to the purer, more obviously stylish Rossini manner of a singer who's very unlike herself, the American tenor Stanford Olsen. His portrait of the conscience-stricken father Argirio matches singing of grace and impetus with great fineness of dramatic sensibility. As a result, something like the scene of the signing of his daughter's death-warrant emerges here as the remarkable thing it is.
> Alberto Zedda is lucky to have at his disposal another of those wonderfully stylish chamber orchestras and chamber choirs that Naxos seem able to conjure at will. The aqueously lovely preface to Tancredi's first entrance is a representative example of the players' ear for Rossini's delicately limned tone-painting. The recording itself is beautifully scaled." Gramophone Classical Music Guide, 2010


----------



## starthrower




----------



## Guest

Prokofiev
Symphony no 3 and 4.


----------



## OldFashionedGirl

On Spotify:







*Bruckner* - Symphony no. 8
Vienna Philharmonic Orchestra. Karajan.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Three Pictures after Paul Klee for viola, oboe, horn, piano, vibraphone and double bass by mr. Edison Denisov, the man of the day.


----------



## pmsummer

CHRIST LAG IN TODES BANDEN
_BWV 4_ 
OSTERORATORIUM
_BWV 249_
*Johann Sebastian Bach*
Emma Kirkby, Emily Van Evera, Evelyn Tubb - sopranos
Margaret Cable, Caroline Trevor - altos
Howard Cook, Charles Daniels, Wilfried Jochens - tenors
Stephen Charlesworth, Simon Grant, David Thomas, Peter Kooy - basses
Taverner Consort
Taverner Players
Andrew Parrott - director

_Virgin Veritas_


----------



## elgar's ghost

Next chunk of Bruckner - Symphonies 3, 4 and 5 plus the String Quintet and _Te Deum_:


----------



## bejart

Gioacchino Rossini (1792-1868): String Sonata No.3 in C Major

Andras Kiss leading the Rossini Ensemble


----------



## Guest

Dillon
String Quartet no 6

Manoury
Strigendo

Arditti Quartet


----------



## George O

Heinrich Schütz (1585-1672): Historia der Auferstehung Jesu Christi

Peter Pears, tenor
Robert Tear, tenor
John Shirley-Quirk, bass-baritone
Elizabethan Consort of Viols
London Cornett & Sackbut Ensemble
Heinrich Schütz Choir / Roger Norrington

on Argo (London), from 1985
originally released 1970


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1963 - '69.


----------



## Blancrocher

Shostakovich: Preludes and Fugues (Scherbakov)


----------



## tortkis

Horatiu Radulescu (1942-2008): Piano Sonatas & String Quartets 1 (Mode)









String Quartet No.5 "before the universe was born", op. 89 (1990-95)
Piano Sonata No.5 "settle your dust, this is the primal identity", op. 106 (2003)
Piano Sonata No.2 "being and non-being create each other", op.82 (1991)

Stephen Clarke (piano)
The JACK Quartet

Mode is going to release Radulescu's complete piano sonatas and string quartets. It sounds very promising.


----------



## schigolch




----------



## bejart

Francois Devienne (1759-1803): Flute Quartet in A Minor, Op.66, No.1

Barthold Kuijken, flute -- Ryo Terakado, violin -- Sara Kuijken, viola -- Wieland Kuijken, cello


----------



## Mahlerian

Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 1 in C, Symphony No. 7 in A
Garrick Ohlsson, Boston Symphony Orchestra, cond. Blomstedt
http://www.wgbh.org/programs/The-Boston-Symphony-Orchestra-in-Concert-1641

Catching up on another recent concert.


----------



## senza sordino

Plenty of French music here. My listening last night and this morning.

Bizet L'Arlésienne Suites 1&2, Carmen Suites 1&2, Ouverture, Scènes bohémiennes, Symphony in C, Patrie
View attachment 82972


Fauré Requiem, Cantique de Jean Racine, Pelléas et Mélisande, Fantasie, Pavane
View attachment 82973


Franck Violin Sonata, Debussy Violin Sonata, Ravel Introduction and Allegro for harp, flute, clarinet and string quartet, Debussy Sonata for flute, Viola and harp
View attachment 82974


Ravel and Chausson piano trios
View attachment 82975


Lekeu violin sonata, Ravel Violin Sonatas 1&2, Ravel Tzigane, Ravel Berceuse sur le nom de Fauré
View attachment 82976


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Blancrocher said:


> View attachment 82970
> 
> 
> Shostakovich: Preludes and Fugues (Scherbakov)


This here be hot stuff...!


----------



## shadowdancer

After reading the excellent Gidon Kremer`s essay "Searching for Ludwig" about Beethoven Violin Concerto (one can find it at www.gidonkremer.net) I was introduced to this marvelous recording:
Ginette Neveu, Hans Rosbaud and the SWR Symphony Orchestra of Baden-Baden
Beethoven Violin Concerto in D, Op 61.

What a tragic story. Nonetheless what a great musician. Thanks Ginette!


----------



## Marschallin Blair

I love Damrau's light, silvery voice for the non-dramatically-taxing cuts with Anne Trulove in _The Rake's Progress _and with Oscar in_ Un ballo in maschera_.

Her Juliette, Gilda, Zerbinetta and Ophelie on the other hand just don't have the _elan vital_ that I so love to hear expressed in these vitally emotional roles.

And her Cunegonde from _Candide_?- propriety forbids me from saying. _;D_


----------



## Alfacharger

From the left coast Bernstein.










Then Zimerman and Chopin.


----------



## George O

Richard Strauss (1864-1949)

Four Last Songs and Five Other Songs with Orchestra

Elisabeth Schwarzkopf, soprano
Berlin Radio Symphony Orchestra / George Szell

on EMI (Middlesex, England), from 1966

5 stars


----------



## Gouldanian

Once you start listening to one quartet you can't stop... Been on this since this morning.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Still a bit obsessed with Denisov, so I heard the guitar concerto for the 3rd time. This piece was performed maybe only 2 times in 1991 and it's on the internet to stream!


----------



## KenOC

Maurice Ravel, Sonata for Violin and Piano (1927). Vigorous and bracing! Joshua Bell and Jeremy Denk.


----------



## bejart

Ludwig August Lebrun (1752-1790): Oboe Concerto No.2 in G Minor

Jan Willem de Vriend directing the Radio Chamber Orchestra -- Bart Schneemann, oboe


----------



## bejart

Haydn: String Quartet No.31 in B Minor, Op.33, No.1

Parkanyi Quartet: Istvan Parkanyi and Heinz Oberdorfer, violins -- Ferdinand Erblich, viola -- Michael Muller, cello


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Ravel, Bolero*

Bolero isn't one of Mr. Martinon's better recordings.


----------



## Cosmos

Happy Easter everyone,

Since I got some iTunes giftcards, I'm treating myself to some new music [as if I need more ]

Mozart, Piano Duet Sonatas, and the Sonata for two pianos


----------



## PenaColada

Happy Easter! Celebrating with Bach's St. Matthew Passion, conducted by Sigiswald Kuijken.


----------



## Guest




----------



## Sloe

I am listening to Franz Schubert´s ninth symphony on radio.
Orchestra: Chamber Orchestra of Europe
Conductor: Bernard Haitink

We had an audio cassette of this symphony when I grew up so it is a symphony that is of special importance for me.


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

bejart said:


> Haydn: String Quartet No.31 in B Minor, Op.33, No.1
> 
> Parkanyi Quartet: Istvan Parkanyi and Heinz Oberdorfer, violins -- Ferdinand Erblich, viola -- Michael Muller, cello


How do you like the Párkányi interpretations, bejart? 

F. J. Haydn - String Quartet Op. 54 No. 1 in G Major; String Quartet Op. 54 No. 2 in C Major (Buchberger Quartet).









Returning to the Buchberger Quartet's biting, humourous and involved interpretation of these excellent works. Really fun to listen to, as Haydn quartets should be .


----------



## Pugg

​
*Tartini* - Violin Concertos,

I solisti Veneti, Claudio Scimone


----------



## severance68

*Miklós Rózsa: The Private Life of Sherlock Holmes
Rózsa/Royal Philharmonic Orchestra
Original MGM Soundtrack - Archival Edition (mono)
Recorded 1970
Quartet Records*


----------



## Pugg

schigolch said:


>


Looks promising :tiphat:


----------



## Marschallin Blair

*


severance68 said:



Miklós Rózsa: The Private Life of Sherlock Holmes
Rózsa/Royal Philharmonic Orchestra
Original MGM Soundtrack - Archival Edition (mono)
Recorded 1970
Quartet Records









Click to expand...

*Right on!

I 'looooooove' Rozsa (don't you just love how that mellifluous Hungarian surname trips off the tongue?)!

I think you're the only person besides myself here who's ever posted a Rozsa soundtrack outside of the _Ben Hur/Quo Vadis_ ambit.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

*


Manxfeeder said:



Ravel, Bolero

Bolero isn't one of Mr. Martinon's better recordings.

View attachment 82981

Click to expand...

*









Martinon's_ Daphne _definitely has its moments though. _;D
_


----------



## Pugg

Alfacharger said:


> From the left coast Bernstein.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then Zimerman and Chopin.


The last one is still standing on high preferences :tiphat:


----------



## tortkis

Biber / Schmelzer / Walther: Scherzi Musicali - Musica Antiqua Köln / Reinhard Goebel (Archiv)









Biber's Battalia is interesting. There is a moment when it almost sounds like Ives.


----------



## Pugg

*L.P*

​
*Mozart/ Haydn; Symphonies *
V.P Herbert von Karajam


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Anna Moffo's 1955 "_Il sogno che t'innamora e labile ombra_" from Respighi's opera _La Fiamma_ is suffused with passion if not subtlety. I love her stab at the aria. She attacks the aria like her life depends on it. Its definitely something that Callas would have done wonders with had she recorded it.










The opening cut of _Don Quichotte _sounds like exotic and hard-driving De Falla.










Stokowski's Decca _Polovtsian Dances_. . . well, enough said. _;D_


----------



## Pugg

Gouldanian said:


> Once you start listening to one quartet you can't stop... Been on this since this morning.
> 
> View attachment 82980


Do you rate this set higher then Alban Berg quartet?


----------



## severance68

Marschallin Blair said:


> Right on!
> 
> I 'looooooove' Rozsa (don't you just love how that mellifluous Hungarian surname trips off the tongue?)!
> 
> I think you're the only person besides myself here who's ever posted a Rozsa soundtrack outside of the _Ben Hur/Quo Vadis_ ambit.


Yes - love all of those! I fell in love with his Ivanhoe score even before I saw the film, after hearing it on one of the RCA Charles Gerhardt/National Philharmonic LPs. Julius Caesar is amazing (too bad the overture was cut from the film) -- do you have the Film Score Monthly edition that came out years ago, too? I assume it's sold out..

But wow -- so many towering scores. To name just a few of my favorites outside of the "ancient-era" stuff:





































Even on something like Dead Men Don't Wear Plaid, where someone else might've just phoned it in, he produced this glorious piece of work. The end title is one of the best of the last 40 years.


----------



## Pugg

*Almost Renée day*

​*Renée Fleming*; The art of.


----------



## Haydn man

Continuing through Sibelius with Osmo Vanska conducting No.4


----------



## Pugg

​
*Beethoven: Piano concertos 3 & 5*
_Rudolf Serkin/ Leonard Bernstein._


----------



## Pugg

​
*Tallis:*Spem in alium for eight five-part choirs '40-part Motet'
Lamentations of Jeremiah I & II
In manus tuas, O nata lux, Salvator mundi, Derelinquat impius (Cantiones sacrae 1575)
In ieiunio et fletu
Te lucis ante terminum
Ecce tempus idoneum
Veni Redemptor genitum
Videte miraculum
Sancte Deus
Dum transisset sabbatum
Honor, Virtus et Potestas
Loquebantur variis linguis
Te Deum
Iam Lucis
Clarifica Me, Pater
Fantasy
Audivi vocem de caelo

_Choir of King's College, Cambridge & Choir of St John's Colleges Cambridge_


----------



## Guest

Messiaen
Catalogue d'oiseaux

Hakon Austbo


----------



## Pugg

​
*Ludwig van Beethoven* (1770-1827): Now _symphony no 4 playing _
Symphonien Nr.1-9 (180g, limited Deluxe-L.P box)
Herbert von Karajan


----------



## elgar's ghost

Third helping of Bruckner this morning - Masses 1-3 plus Symphonies 6 and 7:


----------



## kanishknishar

*#35 - Riccardo Chailly/Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra - Mahler's Symphony No. 5*















​After fifteen months of no Mahler, comes the Second Mahler Fifth [after Abbado a few days ago!].

This is my first foray into Chailly's Mahler cycle.

The sound is absolutely gorgeous and clear. Concertgebouw sound wonderful. Chailly's a bit different in conducting Mahler.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mahler; Symphony no 6*
_Leonard Bernstein. _


----------



## Jos

Korngold, concerto in D
Conus, concerto in E minor

Itzhak Perlman
Pittsburgh Symphony Orchestra, Andre Previn

I had never heard of Conus, so finding this mint EMI record was great. It's always nice to find new music
Highly romantic and virtuoso. Perfect for a lazy 2nd easter day.

EMI, 1981


----------



## bejart

Frederick the Great (1712-1786): Flute Sonata No.184 in G Minor

Mary Oleskiewicz, flute -- Balazs Mate, cello -- David Schulenberg, cello


----------



## EricABQ

Paraphrases of Chopin by Fredrik Ullen.


----------



## Dr Johnson

Schoenberg.


----------



## Niels

_Kiril Kondrashin, Moscow Philharmonic Orchestra - Shostakovich ‎- Symphony No. 5 In D, Op. 47 [Melodiya, Dutch vinyl pressing]
_


----------



## Pugg

*Schumann; Cello concerto.*
_Yo-Yo Ma.
Sir Colin Davis _


----------



## Blancrocher

Julian Bream and John Williams: Together


----------



## Pugg

​
*Chopin*: 4 Scherzi & Barcarolle (1967)


----------



## Pugg

​
*Gounod: Requiem & Dvorak: Mass in D*

Dvorak:Mass in D major, Op.86 (B175)

Gounod:Requiem

Anne Bretschneider, Christine Lichtenberg, Georg Witt

Fundfunkchor Berlin & Polyphonia Ensemble Berlin, Risto Joost


----------



## Dr Johnson

Schoenberg, Piano Concerto. Uchida, Boulez.

Via YouTube.


----------



## pmsummer

END BEGINNING
_A programme of Sacred Music by Franco-Flemish composers active in the first half of the 16th century_
*Antoine Brumel, Thomas Crecquillon, Clemens Non Papa, Josquin Desprez, Jackson Hill*
New York Polyphony

_BIS_


----------



## AClockworkOrange

*Hubert Parry*

Symphony No.2 '_The Cambridge_'
Symphony No.3 '_The English_'
Matthias Bamert & the London Philharmonic Orchestra


----------



## gHeadphone

Berlioz with Ormandy and the Philadelphia orchestra


----------



## George O

György Ligeti (1923-2006)

Streichquartett No. 1 (1953/54)

Streichquartett No. 2 (1968)

Arditti Quartet:
Irvine Arditti, violin
Lennox Mackenzie, violin
Levine Andrade, viola
Rohan de Saram, cello

on Wergo (W. Germany), from 1978

5 stars


----------



## Pugg

*Verdi: Un Ballo in Maschera
*
_Leontyne Price (Amelia), Carlo Bergonzi (Riccardo), Robert Merrill (Renato), Shirley Verrett (Ulrica), Reri Grist (Oscar),_ Mario Basiola Jnr (Silvano), Ezio Flagello (Samuele), Ferruccio Mazzoli (Tom)

RCA Italiana Opera Chorus & RCA Italiana Opera Orchestra, _Erich Leinsdorf_



> "With_ Leontyne Price's regal Amelia_, Carlo Bergonzi's fervent Riccardo, Robert Merrill's imposing Renato, and Reri Grist's button-cute Oscar, Erich Leinsdorf's 1966 Ballo with the RCA Italiana Opera forces still packs a real punch; the eerie melodrama of both the incantation-scene _(a hair-raising Shirley Verrett as Ulrica)_ and the graveyard sequence chill to the bone." Katherine Cooper, Presto Classical


----------



## Fugue Meister

Listening to Shostakovich's symphonies as a reaction to the detractors of his music going on on the other thread... Thought I'd try to listen for colorlessness but I'm not hearing it.. The Humor movement of Babi Yar is one of the most colorful pieces I've ever listened to.


----------



## Dongiovanni

The adagio from Vasks Celloconcerto 2 is hauntingly beautiful.


----------



## Dongiovanni

In December last year I heard Nicole Car live at the Royal Opera House, singing a superb Tatyana. On this record she sings this part as well and I'm still impressed, and also with her Michaela, but less so as Leonora.


----------



## Sloe

Hilding Rosenberg´s seventh symphony.


----------



## millionrainbows

Current Agenda: Bartok. 
The two sonatas for violin and piano (1921, 1922)
The Third String Quartet (1927)
The eight Improvisations on Hungarian Peasant Songs Op. 20 (1920)

These works represent Bartok's closest approach to dodecaphonic, or serial, writing.

~


----------



## pmsummer

ROTHKO CHAPEL
WHY PATTERNS?
*Morton Feldman*
David Abel - Viola
Philip Brett - Director
California EAR Unit - Ensemble
Deborah Dietrich - Soprano (Vocal)
Karen Rosenak - Celeste
University of California Berkeley Chamber Chorus
William Winant - Percussion

_New Albion_


----------



## AClockworkOrange

AClockworkOrange said:


> View attachment 83001
> 
> 
> *Hubert Parry*
> 
> Symphony No.2 '_The Cambridge_'
> Symphony No.3 '_The English_'
> Matthias Bamert & the London Philharmonic Orchestra


Continuing on to disc 3 of 3, I have just finished listening Symphonies No.4 & No.5 to conclude this wonderful set of Symphonies.

Hubert Parry is very underrated indeed.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Final instalment of Bruckner for late afternoon/evening - ten motets for choir and occasional organ, Psalm CL for soprano, choir and orchestra, _Helgoland_ - symphonic chorus for male voices and orchestra [Text: A. Silberstein], Symphony no.8 and Symphony no.9:


----------



## Dr Johnson

No. 2


----------



## hpowders

Dr Johnson said:


> Schoenberg, Piano Concerto. Uchida, Boulez.
> 
> Via YouTube.


This one is pure gold!!!


----------



## Dr Johnson

hpowders said:


> This one is pure gold!!!


I think I shall end up purchasing it on CD (as we old folks do).


----------



## hpowders

Dr Johnson said:


> I think I shall end up purchasing it on CD (as we old folks do).


That's the way I partake. I play it loudly so the dog next door joins in.


----------



## hpowders

hpowders said:


> That's the way I partake. I play it loudly so the dog next door joins in.


I'm trying to pin him down: is he barking atonally or is he doing a tonal bark with dissonance?

I wish one of our esteemed "modern" experts was here to help me.


----------



## Dr Johnson

hpowders said:


> That's the way I partake. I play it loudly so the dog next door joins in.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Bruckner, Symphony No. 1*


----------



## senza sordino

It's been a mostly Hungarian type of day here. It's the last day of spring break, back to work tomorrow.

Kodály Dances of Galanta, Hary János Suite, Peacock Variations
View attachment 83027


Bartok Sonata for solo violin, Violin Sonatas no 1&2, Rhapsodies for violin and piano nos 1&2, Romanian Folk Dances
View attachment 83028


Bartok Violin concerto no 2, Eötvös Seven, Ligeti Violin Concerto 
View attachment 83030


Bartok String quartet no 4, Ligeti String quartet no 1, Kurtag 12 microludes 
View attachment 83031


Bartok Concerto for orchestra, Janáček Sinfonietta 
View attachment 83032


----------



## pmsummer

MESSIAH
*George Frideric Handel*
Emma Kirkby, James Bowman, Emily Van Evera, Margaret Cable, Joseph Cornwell, David Thomas
Taverner Choir
Taverner Players
Andrew Parrott - director

_EMI Reflexe_


----------



## KenOC

Shostakovich Symphony No. 9. Netherlands Radio PO, Mark Wigglesworth cond.


----------



## ShropshireMoose

Saint-Saens: Piano Concerto No.4 in C Minor, Op.44
Faure: Ballade for Piano and Orchestra, Op.19 Robert Casadesus/New York Philharmonic Orchestra/Leonard Bernstein
Faure: Preludes, Op. 103 Nos. 1, 3 and 5 Robert Casadesus

A great LP of French music, Casadesus is well nigh perfect in these works, he runs Cortot very close in the Saint-Saens 4th Concerto (and that's saying something, as that, for my money, remains the single greatest recording ever made of any Saint-Saens piano concerto), and plays the Faure pieces most beautifully. Bernstein accompanies to perfection, and the orchestral detail that he brings out in the Saint-Saens is second to none, it really is miraculous. Highly recommended.


----------



## Balthazar

*Britten and Shostakovich ~ Violin Concertos*

James Ehnes on violin backed by Kirill Karabits and Bournemouth.


----------



## Sloe

I have just now listened to Claude Debussy's string quartet in G minor performed by The Ygdrasil Quartet on the radio. Very nice.


----------



## Balthazar

tortkis said:


> Biber / Schmelzer / Walther: Scherzi Musicali - Musica Antiqua Köln / Reinhard Goebel (Archiv)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Biber's Battalia is interesting. There is a moment when it almost sounds like Ives.


This gets an extra like for the 16th c. Arcimboldo painting on the cover. Quite a creative fellow...


----------



## Guest

This Analogue Productions SACD arrived today. Heifetz' playing is of course phenomenal, but the sound is rather dry and lacks depth. I don't have the original RCA for comparison, but I assume AP has wrangled every drop of sound out of the master tapes that was available. Too bad he didn't record it with Reiner and the CSO.


----------



## opus55

Bruckner: Symphony No. 9


----------



## bejart

Giovanni Mane Giornovichi (1735-1804): Violin Concerto No.10 in F Major

Kurt Sassmannshaus conducting the Starling Chamber Orchestra - Sha Ye, violin


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Brahms, Symphony No. 3*


----------



## Blancrocher

Falla: Nights in the Gardens of Spain / Albeniz: Rapsodia Espanola / Turina: Rapsodia Sinfonica


----------



## pmsummer

MISSA PAPAE MARCELLI
*Giovanni Pierluigi da Palestrina* 
MISERERE
*Gregorio Allegri*
Choir of Westminster Abbey
Simon Presto - director

_Archiv Produktion_


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Palestrina, Stabat Mater*

Fasolis takes the sleep from Palestrina's eyes and adds an organ and instruments, making this sound like Gabrieli.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Mozart, Symphony No. 41*

I was trying out Harnoncourt's last recording of the 41st, but it's kind of quirky. Personally, I like Szell's interpretation.


----------



## Jeffrey Smith

Kontrapunctus said:


> This Analogue Productions SACD arrived today. Heifetz' playing is of course phenomenal, but the sound is rather dry and lacks depth. I don't have the original RCA for comparison, but I assume AP has wrangled every drop of sound out of the master tapes that was available. Too bad he didn't record it with Reiner and the CSO.


The Rosza concerto deserves to be better known. There are a couple of recent recordings. I have the Heifetz in a Sony/RCA bugdie box. As I recall, the sound in that set was consistent with the rest of the set, a product of its era.


----------



## Pugg

​
Tchaikovsky: " Piano Concerto No. 1 in B-flat minor Op.23 "
[Soloist] Andre Watts (P), the New York Philharmonic (March 12, 1973 New York, Columbia 30 Avenue studio)
Rachmaninoff: " Piano Concerto No. 2 in C minor Op.18 "
[Soloist] Gary Graffman (P), the New York Philharmonic (May 26, 1964 New York, Philharmonic Hall)


----------



## tortkis

John Cage: Variations I, II and III - Motion Ensemble (Mode)








VARIATIONS I (1958) for David Tudor, on his birthday (Tardily)
VARIATIONS II (1961) for any number of players and any sound producing means with LECTURE ON NOTHING (1959) for voice played simultaneously
VARIATIONS III (1962-63) for one or any number of people performing any actions


----------



## Pugg

Kontrapunctus said:


> This Analogue Productions SACD arrived today. Heifetz' playing is of course phenomenal, but the sound is rather dry and lacks depth. I don't have the original RCA for comparison, but I assume AP has wrangled every drop of sound out of the master tapes that was available. Too bad he didn't record it with Reiner and the CSO.


I have this one in my box set, not SACD and I must say, I like it very much.:tiphat:


----------



## Pugg

Manxfeeder said:


> *Palestrina, Stabat Mater*
> 
> Fasolis takes the sleep from Palestrina's eyes and adds an organ and instruments, making this sound like Gabrieli.
> 
> View attachment 83038


pmsummers and I where under the impression you had this with Savall?


----------



## Pugg

​
*Schubert: String Quintet & Lieder*
String Quintet in C major, D956
_Gautier Capuçon _(cello)

Die Gotter Griechenlands D677 (Schiller)
arranged for string quartet and double bass
_Matthias Goerne_ (baritone) & _Laurene Durantel_ (double-bass)

Der Tod und das Mädchen, D531
arranged for string quartet and double bass

Matthias Goerne (baritone) & Laurene Durantel (double-bass)
Der Jungling und der Tod, D545 (Spaun)
arranged for string quartet and double bass

Matthias Goerne (baritone) & Laurene Durantel (double-bass)
Atys D585
arranged for string quartet and double bass

Matthias Goerne (baritone) & Laurene Durantel (double-bass)
Der liebliche Stern, D861 (Schulze)
arranged for string quartet and double bass

Matthias Goerne (baritone) & Laurene Durantel (double-bass)

Quatuor Ebène


----------



## Pugg

​*Nielsen & Aho ; Clarinet concerto's
Martin Fröst *


----------



## Pugg

*Liszt: Années de Pèlerinage

*
Années de pèlerinage, 1ère année, Suisse (9 pieces), S. 160
Années de pèlerinage, 2ème année, Italie (7 pieces), S. 161
Années de pèlerinage, 3ème année (7 pieces), S. 163
Venezia e Napoli (3 pieces), S. 162
Supplément

*Bertrand Chamayou* (piano)


----------



## elgar's ghost

Debussy - part one of solo piano and orchestral works this morning and, when I'm back from a job interview, this afternoon.

_Rêverie_ (1890), _Images oubliées_ (1894), Suite - _Pour le piano_, _Deux arabesques_ (1888/1891), _Danse bohémienne_ (1880), _Ballade slave_ (1890), _Tarantelle styrienne_ (1890), _Valse romantique_ (1890), _Mazurka_ (1890?), _Nocturne_ (1892), Suite - _Pour le piano_ (1894-1901), _Suite bergamasque_ (1890-1905), 
_L'isle joyeuse_ (1904), _Estamps_ (1903), _D'un cahier d'esquisses_ (1903), _Morceau de concours_ (1904) and _Masques_ (1904):










_Petite suite_ for piano duet [orch. by H. Büsser] (1886-89), _Deux Danses_ for harp and string orchestra (1904), _Marche écossaise sur un thème populaire_ for piano duet [orch. by composer](1891), _Berceuse héroïque_ for piano [orch. by composer] (1914), _La cathédrale engloutie_ for piano [orch. by L. Stokowski] (1910), _Première rhapsodie_ for clarinet and piano [orch. by composer] (1909-10), _Clair de Lune_ for piano [orch. by A. Caplet] (1890-1905), Ballet - _Khamma_ for piano [orch. by C. Koechlin (1911-12) and _Tarantelle styrienne_ for piano [orch. M. Ravel] (1890):


----------



## Pugg

​*Massenet: Thaïs
*
_Renée Fleming (Thaïs), Thomas Hampson (Athanael), Giuseppe Sabbatini (Nicias), Estefano Palatchi (Palemon)_

Orchestre National Bordeaux Aquitaine, _Yves Abel_



> "Within minutes of Renée Fleming's entrance it is clear that she simply has a vocal class that puts her in a different league. The famous Meditation is a dream. It is clear that this new Thaïs has pretty well everything going for it." Good CD Guide





> "At last - a modern recording of Thaïs with a soprano who can sing the title-role. All we need is a soprano with a fabulously beautiful voice, idiomatic French, a sensuous legato, pure high notes up to a stratospheric top D, and the ability to leave every listener weak at the knees. Where was the problem? Renée Fleming makes it all sound so easy. Her success a couple of years ago at the Opéra Bastille in Paris with Massenet's Manon showed that she has an affinity for this composer.
> As Thaïs, a role with a similar vocal profile, she proves equally well cast. Within minutes of her entrance it's clear that neither of the other sets from the last 25 years will be able to touch her.
> Fleming simply has a vocal class that puts her in a different league and there's just enough individuality in her singing to give Fleming's Thaïs a personality of her own, and vocal loveliness brings a bloom to her every scene.
> The Athanaël she leaves behind is Thomas Hampson, who is her match in sensitivity and roundness of tone. Their duet at the oasis in the desert is beautifully sung, every word clear, every phrase shaped with feeling. If only Hampson were equally good at getting beneath the skin of the operatic characters he plays. In the case of Athanaël there's plenty of psychological complexity down there to uncover, but Hampson seems unwilling to engage the character's dark side.
> Occasionally, one regrets that Abel doesn't have the New Philharmonia at his disposal, as Maazel does, but the subtlety of colour and accent that he draws from the Orchestre National Bordeaux-Aquitaine are a world apart from Maazel's constant up-front aggression.
> The famous 'Méditation', elegantly played by the young French violinist Renaud Capuçon, and featuring swoony background chorus is a dream. Add in a first-class Decca recording and it will be clear that this new Thaïs has pretty well everything going for it." Gramophone Classical Music Guide, 2010





> "At last - a modern recording of Thaïs with a soprano who can sing the title-role...There is just enough individuality in her singing to give Fleming's Thaïs a personality of her own, and vocal loveliness brings a bloom to her every scene...Thomas Hampson...is her match in sensitivity and roundness of tone." Gramophone Magazine, November 2000





> "[Thais] finds an ideal interpreter in Renee Fleming. After making the heroine's unlikely conversion to virtue totally convincing, she crowns her performance with a deeply affecting account of her death scene...[Hampson] cannot quite equal her in such total conviction but he is vocally ideal." Penguin Guide, 2011 edition


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Verdi's *Alzira*, a short, terse work, is probably the least loved of all his early operas, and I would have to admit that there is much that is uninspired and formulaic. However, no work by Verdi is ever without interest, and, though it is not on the same level as *Ernani* or even *Attila*, which followed it, there is still plenty to enjoy.

Gardelli states the very best case for it, keeping the rhythms bouncing and alert. Cotrubas and Araiza, a little light-voiced, are none the less an attractive pair of lovers, and Bruson an excellent Gusman.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

George O said:


> Richard Strauss (1864-1949)
> 
> Four Last Songs and Five Other Songs with Orchestra
> 
> Elisabeth Schwarzkopf, soprano
> Berlin Radio Symphony Orchestra / George Szell
> 
> on EMI (Middlesex, England), from 1966
> 
> 5 stars


Interesting juxtaposition of seasons; the autumnal glow of the Schwarzkopf/Szell _Vier letzte Lieder_ set against the lovely spring blossoms. Lovely photo.


----------



## Pugg

​*Rachmaninov; Pianon concerto 3*
_Gavrilov/ Muti _


----------



## EricABQ

Pollini's recording of Schoenberg's piano music. 

I particularly enjoy the pieces that have some length to them like the opus 11. 

The little quick hit stuff I could do without but that is just a personal taste thing of course.


----------



## Blancrocher

Saint-Saens: Piano Concertos (Roge/Dutoit)


----------



## Pugg

Next on:

​
*Mozart; String Quintet*
_Alban Berg Quartet / Markus Wolf_


----------



## kanishknishar

*#36 - Simon Rattle/Berliner Philharmoniker - Dvořák's Tone Poems*





























*
Disc II - The Noonday Witch and The Water Goblin

*​I'm unfamiliar with both works. But Dvorak's a genius - so no doubts.


----------



## Pugg

Blancrocher said:


> View attachment 83046
> 
> 
> Saint-Saens: Piano Concertos (Roge/Dutoit)


Not converted to the Collard / Previn set yet


----------



## hpowders

The musical equivalent of Mt. Everest.


----------



## shadowdancer

Violin Son in C, K 296


----------



## Pugg

shadowdancer said:


> Violin Son in C, K 296


Pearls off the recording industry :tiphat:


----------



## bejart

Antonio Vivaldi (1678-1741): Bassoon Concerto in C Major, RV 472

Bela Drahos conducting the Nicolaus Esterhazy Sinfonia -- Tamas Benkocs, bassoon


----------



## MrTortoise

Modest Mussorgsky

Pictures at an Exhibition (orchestration by Ravel)
A Night on Bald Mountain

The Philadelphia Orchestra
Eugene Ormandy, cond.


----------



## Pugg

Next on:

​
*Bizet*: The Deum

*Poulenc*:Stabat mater/Gloria

F_rancois Pollet (soprano), Sylvia Greenberg (soprano), Gosta Winbergh (tenor)_

L'Orchestre de la Suisse Romande, Orchestre National de France, Choeur de Radio France, Choeur Pro Arte de Lausanne, Charles Dutoit, Jesus Lopez-Cobos


----------



## premont

hpowders said:


> View attachment 83052
> View attachment 83053
> 
> 
> If you ever want to hear what it means to be the musical equivalent of Mt. Everest, listen to these Bach organ works.


Yes, the music of course.

But I can do without Fickley.


----------



## pmsummer

TRIO SONATAS
*Jan Dismas Zelenka*
Heinz Holliger - oboe
Maurice Bourgue - oboe
Thomas Zehetmair - violin
Klaus Thunemann - bassoon
Klaus Stoll - double-bass
Jonathan Rubin - lute
Christiane Jaccottet - harpsichord

_ECM New Series_


----------



## Orfeo

*The Wistfulness of it All*

*Nikolay Myaskovsky*
Sonatas VIII & IX.
Reminiscences, Yellowed Leaves, Rondo-Sonata.
-Murray McLachlan, piano.

*John Ireland*
The Almond Tree, Rhapsody, Preludes, Summer Evening.
Piano Sonata, Spring will not wait, A Sea Idyll, Three Pastels.
-Eric Parkin, piano.

*Samuel Coleridge-Taylor*
Twenty-four Negro Melodies, op. 59.
-David Shaffer-Gottschalk, piano.

*Federico Mompou*
Impresiones intimas, Suburbis, Dialogues, Trois Variations, Charmes.
Cants Magics, Souvenir de l'Exposition, Pessebres.
-Martin Jones, piano.

*Ignacy Jan Paderewski*
Piano Sonata in E-flat minor, op. 21.
-Jonathan Plowright, piano.

*Cyril Scott*
Sonata Melodica.
Violin Sonata no. I.
-Clare Howick (violin) & Sophia Rahman (piano).
:tiphat:


----------



## Pugg

​
*Prokofiev*iano Sonata No. 7 in B flat major, Op. 83
*Rachmaninov*iano Sonata No. 2 in B flat minor, Op. 36
*Scriabin*:
Piano Sonata No. 9, Op. 68 'Black Mass'
Piano Sonata No. 5 in F sharp major, Op. 53

Peter Jablonski (piano)

This young man ( at time recording) had everything, pity he couldn't not live up to expectations.


----------



## realdealblues

*Leonard Bernstein*

*Mass*









*Leonard Bernstein
Norman Scribner Choir
Berkshire Boys Choir
[Rec. 1971]

*Bernstein's Mass is an odd work that crosses just about every genre, but I still like to hear it once in a while.


----------



## Vasks

Definitely underrated composer

*Reger - Works for Chorus & Orchestra and Voice with Orchestra*


----------



## elgar's ghost

For the rest of this afternoon and into early evening - part two of Debussy's solo piano and orchestral works plus a disc of songs.

_Images_ Books 1 & 2 (1905 & 1907), _Children's Corner_ (1906-08), _Hommage à Haydn_ (1909), _Le petit Nègre_ (1909), _La plus que lente_ (1910), _Berceuse héroïque_ (1914), _Elégie_ (1915) _Page d'album_ (1915) and _12 Études_ (1915):










_Children's Corner_ for piano [orch. by A. Caplet] (1906-08), _La plus que lente_ for piano [orch. by composer] (1910), Ballet - _La boîte à joujoux_ for piano [orch. by A. Caplet (1913) and _Le Martyre de saint Sébastien_ - symphonic fragments from the incidental music (1911):










22 songs (1880-1910):


----------



## kanishknishar

*#37 - Mørk, Batiashvili, Rattle/BPO - Brahms' Double Concerto*

*Marvellous!

*​https://www.digitalconcerthall.com/en/concert/15799

A _superb _concert! This concert only reaffirms my faith in Rattle and his exemplary skill at extracting fantastic performances out of the Berliner Philharmoniker. Repent not for Karajan and Abbado are lost. The Berliners have not lost their sound or their unmistakable, unique sound.

Soloists were splendid, too.


----------



## Pugg

​*Verdi: Aida
*
_Montserrat Caballé (Aida), Placido Domingo (Radames), Fiorenza Cossotto (Amneris), Piero Cappuccilli (Amonasro), Nicolai Ghiaurov (Ramfis), Nicola Martinucci (Messaggero), Luigi Roni (Re), Esther Casas (Sacerdotessa)
_
New Philharmonia Orchestra, _Riccardo Muti
_



> "Montserrat Caballé's Ethiopian slave-girl is tender, subtle and often thrilling. By her side, her rival Fiorenza Cossotto's Egyptian princess Amneris is sinuous yet simultaneously sumptuous. Placido Domingo is in golden voice...and Piero Cappuccilli makes a stern and implacable Amonasro...Most recordings of this opera have a weakness here or there; this has none." BBC Music Magazine, February 2011 *****





> "This is an outright winner … I am sure that Verdi would have liked Muti's concentration on essentials and the way he suggests a real theatrical experience." Gramophone Magazine


"


> Muti does have a fine ear for detail and the New Philharmonia responds sensitively with some playing that reveals much of the magical colouring of Verdi's orchestral writing. The cast is dream-worthy...In terms of the voices it's hard to imagine how things could have been better achieved." International Record Review, January 2011


----------



## Heliogabo

Inspired by the recent Sibelius 7 thread:










*Jean Sibelius*
_7th symphony_
Hallé Orchestra
Sir John Barbirolli


----------



## pmsummer

LAS ENSALADAS
_Burlesques of the Spanish Renaissance_
*Mateo Flecha el Viejo*
Huelgas Ensemble
Paul Van Nevel - director

_Vivarte/Sony_


----------



## Mahlerian

Vasks said:


> Definitely underrated composer
> 
> *Reger - Works for Chorus & Orchestra and Voice with Orchestra*
> 
> View attachment 83055


And this year is the centenary of Reger's death, in May.


----------



## Dr Johnson

No. 6


----------



## Haydn man

On to No.5 in this cycle.
I believe this version was chosen for 'Building a Library' by BBC Radio 3


----------



## George O

John Antill (1904-1986): Corroboree - Suite from the Ballet

Alberto Ginastera (1916-1983): Panambi - Suite from the Ballet

London Symphony Orchestra / Sir Eugene Goosens

on Everest (Long Island, NY), from 1958


----------



## GreenMamba

Josquin Desprez: Missa Hercules Dux Ferrariae
Hilliard Ensemble


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Callas and Karajan worked together on three operas, *Lucia di Lammermoor* on stage at La Scala, a production they took to Berlin and Vienna, and in the studio on *Madama Butterfly* and *Il Trovatore*. All three encounters yielded gold, and it is a cause of great regret that the recording of *Il Trovatore* in August 1956 heralded their last collaboration, and that plans to work together on *La Traviata* and *Tosca* never bore fruit.

This Berlin *Lucia*, premiered in Milan the previous year, thankfully preserved in pretty good sound, has now become the stuff of legend, and we are fortunate indeed that we can relive the excitement of that night in 1955.

Report has it that Callas, unhappy with her performance, cried bitter tears of frustration after the curtain fell. If this is true, then she can only have been imagining the kind of perfection only achieved in heaven, because her entire performance is a miracle of long-breathed phrases, fioriture of the utmost delicacy, and a psychological complexity most Lucias don't even hint at. There is a story of Toti Dal Monte, an erstwhile famous Lucia herself, visiting Callas in her dressing room after a performance at La Scala, tears streaming down her face, and confessing that she had performed the role for years without the least idea of its dramatic potential. Callas and Karajan made the Berliners completely re-think their conception of Donizetti as a mere barrel-organ tunesmith, and their enthusiasm is palpable.

The rest of the cast is also of the top rank, with Di Stefano on enviable form, and Panerai perfect as the implacable Enrico. Zaccaria is a mellifluous and sympathetic Raimondo. This is without doubt the best of all Callas's recorded Lucias and absolutely essential for any opera lover.


----------



## schigolch




----------



## Haydn man

Brahms Symphony No 1 Karajan producing glorious results


----------



## tortkis

Michael Praetorius / Abel / Karges / Werckmeister: Complete Organ Works - Friedhelm Flamme (CPO)









Vol. 13 of CPO's complete organ works of the Northern German Baroque: Michael Praetorius (1571-1621), David Abel (?-c.1576), Johann Bahr (1655-1700), Jakob Bölsche (1635?-1684), Petrus Hasse (ca.1585-1640), Wilhelm Karges (1613/1614-1699), Hieronymus Praetorius (1560-1629), Andreas Werckmeister (1645-1706), Melchior Woltmann (1580-1642)


----------



## DavidA

Rachmaninov Sonata 2 / Thibaudet


----------



## deprofundis

Im lisening to my new purchase called *''La naissance de la polyphonie'' *or birth of polyphony on harmonia mundi it featured awesome time span from  polyphonie aquitaine XII , than school of notre dame, Bamberg manuscript, montpellier manuscript, chansons mariales, graduel d'aliésor de bretagne, messe mariale 13th-14th century.Where can someone go wrong whit this has this cd is conducted by in part Marcel Peres and Paul Hillier two fameous conductor for sutch music, i want there ars nova cd on the same label, great job , well explained look good and sound good.Have a nice day folks.


----------



## DavidA

Pachebel Canon 

BPO / Karajan

Good disc to send unwanted HIP visitors exiting at speed! :lol:


----------



## Mahlerian

Reger: Eine Ballettsuite
Staatskapelle Berlin, cond. Suitner









Dvorak: Symphony No. 4 in D minor, No. 2 in B-flat
Berlin Philharmonic, cond. Kubelik


----------



## AClockworkOrange

*Klemperer in Philadelphia - Vol.1*









I'm still listening to this recording and I am thoroughly impressed. That these works are some of Klemperer's specialties is clearly in evidence and the Philadelphia Orchestra respond magnificently to the Maestro.

The live energy in these recordings is superb and so too is the sound quality. This is my first purchase from Pristine Classical and it won't be my last. Excellent all around.


----------



## KenOC

For an ancient Saturday Symphony: Howard Hanson's Symphony No. 2, "Romantic." Gerard Schwarz and the Seattleites.


----------



## George O

I Quartetti per Archi vol. 1

Gaetano Donizetti (1797-1848)

Quartetti n. 1-6

Quartetto Amati

3-LP box set on Ricordi (Italy), from 1980


----------



## elgar's ghost

Mahlerian said:


> Reger: Eine Ballettsuite
> Staatskapelle Berlin, cond. Suitner


Reger posts by two different people on successive pages! I knew his day would eventually arrive.


----------



## Blancrocher

Paul Jacobs playing Debussy


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1993.


----------



## ShropshireMoose

Tchaikovsky: Swan Lake/Nutcracker Suites Royal Philharmonic Orchestra/George Weldon

Adam: Giselle London Symphony Orchestra/Anatole Fistoulari

Johann Strauss II arr. Dorati: Graduation Ball
Offenbach arr. Rosenthal: Gaite Parisienne Minneapolis Symphony Orchestra/Antal Dorati

An evening at the ballet, and very enjoyable it's been too. First an LP I bought 36 years ago when I started work, I loved it then, I love it now. Then two more great CDs from Mercury Vol.3, superb performances and recording, I hope I'm spared for another 36 years to enjoy these to the full!!


----------



## Mahlerian

Debussy: Sonata for Violin and Piano; Sonata for Cello and Piano; Sonata for Flute, Harp, and Viola; Syrinx for flute









Put this disc on while doing some cooking. Turned out really well! Probably not because of the music, but still.


----------



## pmsummer

CODEX LAS HUELGAS
_Music from 13th Century Spain_
*Huelgas Ensemble*
Pal Van Nevel - director

_Vivarte / Sony_


----------



## elgar's ghost

Penultimate instalment of Debussy for late evening and then tomorrow morning - chamber works with piano plus music for two pianos.

Piano Trio in G-major (1880), _Intermezzo_ for cello and piano (1880), _Nocturne_ for cello and piano (1882), String Quartet in G-minor (1893), _Rhapsodie_ for saxophone and piano (1903), _Première rhapsodie_ for clarinet and piano (1909-10), _Petite pièce_ for clarinet and piano (1910), Cello Sonata in D-minor (1915) and Violin Sonata in G-minor (1916-17):

















_Petite Suite_ (1886-89), _Marche écossaise sur un thème populaire_ (1891), _Prélude à l'après-midi d'un faune_ for orchestra - version for two pianos arr. by composer (1894), _Fêtes_ from _Trois Nocturnes_ for orchestra - version for two pianos arr. M. Ravel (1897-1899) and Suite - _En blanc et noir_ (1915):


----------



## bejart

Jean Baptist Breval (1753-1823): Symphonie Concertante in F Major, Op.31

Bernard Calmel leading the Orchestre de Chambre Bernard Calmel -- Bernard Chapron, flute -- Gilbert Audin, bassoon


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

F. J. Haydn - Symphony No. 93 in D Major; Symphony No. 99 in E-Flat Major (Sir Georg Solti; London Philharmonic Orchestra).









Solti's Haydn is infectious, in a good way, imo. It's filled with warmth and joy, propelled by an impeccable orchestral performance. Definitely recommended for fans of these great works.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Cherubini, Missa Solemnis in E*


----------



## Blancrocher

Faure: Piano Quintets (Domus/Marwood)


----------



## DiesIraeCX

*Igor Stravinsky*: _Violin Concerto in D_ (Hahn/Marriner)
*Scriabin*: _Poem of Ecstasy_ (Gergiev)


----------



## bejart

Haydn: Piano Sonata No.53 in E Minor

Jeno Jando, piano


----------



## Balthazar

*Leif Ove Andsnes ~ Shadows of Silence*

Andsnes plays contemporary piano works. For the concertos, he is joined by Franz Welser-Möst and the Bavarian RSO.










Witold Lutosławski ~ Piano Concerto

György Kurtág ~ _Games_ (a selection of eight pieces)

Marc-André Dalbavie ~ Piano Concerto

Bent Sørensen ~ _Lullabies; The Shadows of Silence_


----------



## Marschallin Blair

> *severance:* Yes - love all of those! I fell in love with his Ivanhoe score even before I saw the film, after hearing it on one of the RCA Charles Gerhardt/National Philharmonic LPs.Julius Caesar is amazing (too bad the overture was cut from the film) -- *do you have the Film Score Monthly edition that came out years ago, too?* I assume it's sold out..












I absolutely have it! Of course! Its 'Rozsa!'. . .

- have you got the new entire score of _The Golden Voyage of Sinbad _cd from the first generation stereo masters? The "Fountain of Youth" cue is ravishingly exotic and gorgeous.


----------



## Adam Hegg

Brahms first Piano Concerto played by Stephen Kovacevich and the London Phil. 

My fist time (ever) listening to this. I have no idea why I have waited so long. This piece is so many things.


----------



## Pugg

​
Mozart: Symphony No. 23 in D Major, K.181 (162b)
Mozart: Sinfonia concertante for Violin, Viola and Orchestra in E-flat Major, K.364 (320d)


----------



## Marschallin Blair

_Gesamtkunstwerk Batterdammerung_ all the way.

Oh my ' ' _GODDESS_! ' '- I just got back from seeing the new _Batman v Superman _film in IMAX. Tom Holkenborg's music for when Wonder Woman comes in to save the day (I won't spoil it for anyone by describing the visuals of the scene in detail) is positively _'FIEE-EERCE.'_ I must have played this cut on the cd five times in a row already. The exotic electric cello and HAM-MER-ING percussion is so 'G'-'D' AWEEEE-SOOOOOME!!!


----------



## Pugg

Manxfeeder said:


> *Cherubini, Missa Solemnis in E*
> 
> View attachment 83072


First class recording :tiphat:


----------



## Pugg

schigolch said:


>


They've got some fabulous recordings in Der Wiener Sraats Oper live series


----------



## Pugg

ShropshireMoose said:


> View attachment 83066
> View attachment 83067
> 
> 
> Tchaikovsky: Swan Lake/Nutcracker Suites Royal Philharmonic Orchestra/George Weldon
> 
> Adam: Giselle London Symphony Orchestra/Anatole Fistoulari
> 
> Johann Strauss II arr. Dorati: Graduation Ball
> Offenbach arr. Rosenthal: Gaite Parisienne Minneapolis Symphony Orchestra/Antal Dorati
> 
> An evening at the ballet, and very enjoyable it's been too. First an LP I bought 36 years ago when I started work, I loved it then, I love it now. Then two more great CDs from Mercury Vol.3, superb performances and recording, I hope I'm spared for another 36 years to enjoy these to the full!!


Nice to see your enthusiasm on the mercury box :tiphat:


----------



## Marschallin Blair

The Gerhardt Hanson_ Romantic Symphony _is more athletic than its Gerard Schwartz counterpart. I rather like it that way. _;D_


----------



## Pugg

Balthazar said:


> *Leif Ove Andsnes ~ Shadows of Silence*
> 
> Andsnes plays contemporary piano works. For the concertos, he is joined by Franz Welser-Möst and the Bavarian RSO.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Witold Lutosławski ~ Piano Concerto
> 
> György Kurtág ~ _Games_ (a selection of eight pieces)
> 
> Marc-André Dalbavie ~ Piano Concerto
> 
> Bent Sørensen ~ _Lullabies; The Shadows of Silence_


One great pianist , in every repertoire:tiphat:


----------



## Marschallin Blair

GregMitchell said:


> Callas and Karajan worked together on three operas, *Lucia di Lammermoor* on stage at La Scala, a production they took to Berlin and Vienna, and in the studio on *Madama Butterfly* and *Il Trovatore*. All three encounters yielded gold, and it is a cause of great regret that the recording of *Il Trovatore* in August 1956 heralded their last collaboration, and that plans to work together on *La Traviata* and *Tosca* never bore fruit.
> 
> This Berlin *Lucia*, premiered in Milan the previous year, thankfully preserved in pretty good sound, has now become the stuff of legend, and we are fortunate indeed that we can relive the excitement of that night in 1955.
> 
> There is a story of Toti Dal Monte, an erstwhile famous Lucia herself, visiting Callas in her dressing room after a performance at La Scala, tears streaming down her face, and confessing that she had performed the role for years without the least idea of its dramatic potential. Callas and Karajan made the Berliners completely re-think their conception of Donizetti as a mere barrel-organ tunesmith, and their enthusiasm is palpable.Report has it that Callas, unhappy with her performance, cried bitter tears of frustration after the curtain fell. If this is true, then she can only have been imagining *the kind of perfection only achieved in heaven, because her entire performance is a miracle of long-breathed phrases, fioriture of the utmost delicacy, and a psychological complexity most Lucias don't even hint at.*
> 
> The rest of the cast is also of the top rank, with Di Stefano on enviable form, and Panerai perfect as the implacable Enrico. Zaccaria is a mellifluous and sympathetic Raimondo. This is without doubt the best of all Callas's recorded Lucias and absolutely essential for any opera lover.












Callas triumphs so utterly and completely like no other soprano I've ever heard in a live performance as she does on the Karajan/Berlin _Lucia_. She may have more horsepower on her Karajan/La Scala_ Lucia_, but she has an unrivaled artistry and subtlety on the Berlin performance. It really is one of the high water marks of ingenious singing.


----------



## Pugg

DavidA said:


> Pachebel Canon
> 
> BPO / Karajan
> 
> Good disc to send unwanted HIP visitors exiting at speed! :lol:


Tell me; did it work?


----------



## severance68

Marschallin Blair said:


> I absolutely have it! Of course! Its 'Rozsa!'. . .
> 
> - have you got the new entire score of _The Golden Voyage of Sinbad _cd from the first generation stereo masters? The "Fountain of Youth" cue is ravishingly exotic and gorgeous.


Oh wow!! I will have to get this ASAP!!

At some point I'll have to bite the bullet and get the Rozsa Treasury -- every time I have the money set aside to do it, something comes up, and I have to delay it.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Khaikin's tempi are brisk as compared with most Western performances of _Eugene Onegin_, but his pacing seems so 'right' to me. He really brings out the drama in the score- and of course the young Vishnevskaya in this 1955 Melodiya recording is the girly Tatiana _ingénue par excellence_.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

*


severance68 said:



Oh wow!! I will have to get this ASAP!!

At some point I'll have to bite the bullet and get the Rozsa Treasury -- every time I have the money set aside to do it, something comes up, and I have to delay it.

Click to expand...

*Nic Raine is recording the _Thief of Baghdad _right now with the _City of Prague Philharmonic_. A friend of mine tells me that some members of the Miklos Rozsa Society were there to hear some of the sessions and they said that the 'power' of the performance was overwhelming.

Jesus, I'm so excited about this.

The fanfares Rozsa wrote for the horsemen and for the chorus at the beginning of the film in the Baghdad harbor are some of the most heroic cues he ever wrote.


----------



## Pugg

*Tonight; Amsterdam/ Renée Fleming*


​Previn: Diversions and Songs

*Previn and Diversions
Wiener Philharmoniker, André Previn*

Sallie Chisum remembers Billy the Kid
Barbara Bonney (soprano)
London Symphony Orchestra, André Previn

Vocalise Barbara Bonney (soprano), Moray Welsh (cello)

The Giraffes go to Hamburg
*Renée Fleming (soprano), André Previn (piano), Renée Siebert (alto flute)
*
Three Dickinson Songs
Renée Fleming (soprano), André Previn (piano)


----------



## severance68

*Walton - Henry V and Richard III*

* British Composers: The Walton Edition
William Walton: 
Scenes from Henry V
Richard III and Henry V - Suites
Spitfire - Prelude and Fugue

Sir Laurence Olivier, speaker
William Walton/Philharmonia Orchestra
EMI Classics
Recorded October 13 and November 13, 1946 (Henry V); August 27-28, 1963 and October 15-16, 1963*



















It's nice to once again have these recordings - particularly Richard III; I hadn't had them since I bought a reissue of the LP in the '80s:


----------



## Marschallin Blair

severance68 said:


> British Composers: The Walton Edition
> *William Walton:
> Scenes from Henry V*












Have you heard Charles Gerhardt do Walton's Agincourt battle music with the National Philharmonic?- It leaves Walton's original soundtrack and Neville Mariner's remake on Chandos 'in the dust.' The brass is more braying, the canter-to-full-tilt-charge is more visceral, and it actually has the interpolated sounds of hundreds of British longbows unleashing against the French.

_Sine qua non _Walton.


----------



## Pugg

​
Wellesz:Sonnets For Elizabeth Barrett Browning, Op. 52

Zeisl:Komm, süsser Tod

arranged for soprano and string quartet by J. Peter Koene

*Renée Fleming* (soprano)

Emerson String Quartet


----------



## severance68

Marschallin Blair said:


> Nic Raine is recording the _Thief of Baghdad _right now with the _City of Prague Philharmonic_. A friend of mine tells me that some members of the Miklos Rozsa Society were there to hear some of the sessions and they said that the 'power' of the performance was overwhelming.
> 
> Jesus, I'm so excited about this.
> 
> The fanfares Rozsa wrote for the horsemen and for the chorus at the beginning of the film in the Baghdad harbor are some of the most heroic cues he ever wrote.


I may have underestimated Nic Raine and the Prague Philharmonic. I have their complete version of Tiomkin's _Guns of Navarone_, but have tended to bypass most of his recreations, sometimes holding out for the original soundtrack, or just adding them to my wish list and not pulling the trigger on them. But I'll check out his _Thief of Baghdad_!


----------



## severance68

Marschallin Blair said:


> Have you heard Charles Gerhardt do Walton's Agincourt battle music with the National Philharmonic?- It leaves Walton's original soundtrack and Neville Mariner's remake on Chandos 'in the dust.' The brass is more braying, the canter-to-full-tilt-charge is more visceral, and it actually has the interpolated sounds of hundreds of British longbows unleashing against the French.
> 
> _Sine qua non _Walton.


No, I haven't -- this is proving to be quite an educational thread for me.  I have Marriner's Sir William Walton's Film Music Vol. 2, with the Battle of Britain Suite, the Wartime Sketchbook, etc., but hadn't heard him on the Shakespearean music.










Now it seems I probably shouldn't bother. Gerhardt almost never puts a foot wrong, so I'll put this one on my list.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Haydn:*
Keyboard Concerto No. 3 in F major with French horns and strings, Hob.XVIII:3
Keyboard Concerto No. 4 in G major, Hob.XVIII:4
Keyboard Concerto No. 11 in D major, HobXVIII:11

*Leif Ove Andsnes* (piano)

Norwegian Chamber Orchestra


----------



## Pugg

​
_SCHUBERT_: Piano Quintet The Trout (Amadeus Quartet) / Fantasia D 940 & Rondo D 951 / Andantino varié D 823


----------



## Pugg

​
*Donizetti: La Fille du Régiment*

_Dame Joan Sutherland, Luciano Pavarotti, Spiro Malas & Monica Sinclair_

Orchestra & Chorus of the Royal Opera House, Covent Garden, _Richard Bonynge_



> "Even Joan Sutherland has rarely, if ever, made an opera recording so totally enjoyable and involving as this. With the same cast (including chorus and orchestra) as at Covent Garden, it was recorded immediately after a series of live performances in the Royal Opera House, and both the comedy and the pathos come over with an intensity born of communication with live audiences. That impression is the more vivid on this superb CD transfer. As with some of Decca's early CD transfers, you could do with more bands to separate items and it strikes one as odd not to indicate separately the most spectacular of Luciano Pavarotti's contributions, his brief but important solo in the finale to Act 1, which was the specific piece which prompted the much-advertised boast 'King of the High Cs'. For those who want to find it, it comes at 2'58" in band 13 of the first disc. Dazzling as the young Pavarotti's singing is, it's Sutherland's performance which, above all, gives glamour to the set, for here in the tomboy Marie she found a character through whom she could at once display her vocal brilliance, her ability to con- vey pathos and equally her sense of fun. The reunion of Marie with the men of her regiment and later with Tonio makes one of the most heartwarming operatic scenes on record.
> The recording is one of Decca's most brilliant, not perhaps quite so clear on inner detail as some, but more atmospheric. Though there are one or two deliberately comic touches that approach the limit of vulgarity, the production is generally admirable. The sound at once takes one to the theatre, without any feeling of a cold, empty studio." Gramophone Classical Music Guide, 2010


"


> Sutherland is in turn brilliantly comic and pathetically affecting...Pavarotti is an engaging hero and his sequence of high Cs at the end of his aria, 'Pour mon ame', must count as among the most dashing ever recorded....a brilliant, happy opera set." Penguin Guide, 2011 edition


----------



## Guest

Pugg said:


> ​Previn: Diversions and Songs
> 
> *Previn and Diversions
> Wiener Philharmoniker, André Previn*
> 
> Sallie Chisum remembers Billy the Kid
> Barbara Bonney (soprano)
> London Symphony Orchestra, André Previn
> 
> Vocalise Barbara Bonney (soprano), Moray Welsh (cello)
> 
> The Giraffes go to Hamburg
> *Renée Fleming (soprano), André Previn (piano), Renée Siebert (alto flute)
> *
> Three Dickinson Songs
> Renée Fleming (soprano), André Previn (piano)


I wish you a happy time,be a good fellow and dont undress her:tiphat: with your eyes but stay with the music.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Final instalment of Debussy this lunchtime and early afternoon.

_Preludes_ books 1 & 2 (1910 and 1912-13):










_Printemps_ for piano duet [orch. by H. Büsser] (1887), _Fantaisie_ for piano and orchestra (1889-90), _Prélude à l'après-midi d'un faune_ - symphonic poem (1894), _Nocturnes_ (1897-99), _La mer_ - three symphonic sketches for orchestra (1903-05), _Images_ set 3 for orchestra (1902-12) and _Jeux_ - poème dansé for orchestra (1912-13):


----------



## Badinerie

Technically im on a hiatus from classical music in order to re equate myself with my rock music roots. Im on a bus right now on the way to newcastle and since I dont have much music on my phone I am listening to bbc radio three. Had some lovely Copeland from 1945 and Nadia boulanger. I left the house to get some R'n'R. The music is certainly helping. God bless' ee auntie!


----------



## Pugg

​
*Tamas Palfalvi - Agitato*

Telemann: Sonate D-Dur 
Vivaldi: Agitata da due venti 
Händel: Suite D-Dur 
Ligeti: Mysteries of the Macabre
Kagel: Morceau de Concours
Dubrovay: Trompetenkonzert Nr. 3
Erickson: Kryl

Tamas Palfalvy, Franz Liszt Chamber Orchestra


----------



## Pugg

traverso said:


> I wish you a happy time,be a good fellow and dont undress her:tiphat: with your eyes but stay with the music.


Going to be the night of the year for me so far and for the eyes, don't worry, I was brought up with manners.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Verhulst: Mass Op. 20*

Nienke Oostenrijk (soprano), Margriet van Reisen (contralto), Marcel Reijans (tenor), Hubert Claessens (bass)

Netherlands Concert Choir, Residentie Orchestra The Hague, Matthias Bamert


----------



## Blancrocher

Ravel: Ma Mere l'Oye; Pavane; Le Tombeau de Couperin; Valses (Dutoit)


----------



## bejart

Jean Marie Leclair (1697-1764): Violin Concerto in D Minor, Op.7, No.1

Daniel Cuiller on violin with the Ensemble Stadivaria


----------



## Marschallin Blair

The outer movements of Hovhaness' _Exile Symphony_ are like Maurice Jarre in _Lawrence-of-Arabia _mode, meets Miklos Rozsa in_ Quo-Vadis_-or-_Ben-Hur _mode, meets, well, 'speed metal.'

Exotic, heroic- I love it.










The first six-or-so minutes of Bax's_ Third _with Bryden Thomson is pure synesthesia for me. I really 'do see' the vast northern landscapes of the U.K.

Phenomenally-clear Chandos engineered sound.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Beethoven*:Violin Concerto in D major, Op. 61

*Korngold*:Violin Concerto in D major, Op. 35

_Renaud Capuçon (violin)

Rotterdam Philharmonic Orchestra, Yannick Nézet-Séguin_


----------



## realdealblues

*Alfred Brendel
Complete Philips Recordings 
CD 1









Johann Sebastian Bach
*Italian Concerto in F major, BWV 971
Ich ruf zu dir, Herr Jesu Christ, BWV 639 (Transcribed for piano by Ferruccio Busoni)
Prelude (Fantasy) in A minor, BWV 922
Chromatic Fantasia and Fugue in D minor, BWV 903
Nun komm, der Heiden Heiland, BWV 659 (Transcribed for piano by Ferruccio Busoni)
Fantasia And Fugue in A minor, BWV 904
[Rec. 1976]

I decided to pick up the giant Alfred Brendel box. I've have both Beethoven Sonata Cycles, Mozart Piano Concertos and a few other things for years but decided to get everything just because it's always interesting to hear what Brendel has to say about something. This first disc is a prime example as I've never heard his Bach. After hearing it I will be sticking with Gould, Perahia, Schiff or Hewitt, but I did enjoy both the Prelude in A Minor and Fantasia And Fugue.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

*


severance68 said:



I may have underestimated Nic Raine and the Prague Philharmonic. I have their complete version of Tiomkin's Guns of Navarone, but have tended to bypass most of his recreations, sometimes holding out for the original soundtrack, or just adding them to my wish list and not pulling the trigger on them. But I'll check out his Thief of Baghdad!

Click to expand...

*Well, I haven't heard Raine's Tiomkin- but I have heard his_ Quo Vadis_ and _El Cid_- both of which are fantastic sounding. The engineered sound is powerful and the readings are completely solid.

The best Rozsa interpreters for me are first and foremost 'Bruce Broughton,' Charles Gerhardt, Muir Mathieson (he did the original MGM release of _Knights of the Round Table_, since there was a musicians' strike in Hollywood at the time), Nic Raine, and of course 'Rozsa' himself (no one does Rozsa better than Rozsa ;D ).


----------



## shadowdancer

With a respectable mention to Brendel, Uchida and Lupu, this is (in my opinion, as usual) the best performance of this work.
Schubert Piano Sonata in B-Flat, D960
Sviatoslav Richter


----------



## Pugg

​
*JS Bach: Piano Concertos, BWV 1052, 1055 & 1056*

Bach, J S:
Keyboard Concerto No. 1 in D minor, BWV1052
Keyboard Concerto No. 4 in A major, BWV1055
Keyboard Concerto No. 5 in F minor, BWV1056

*Maria João Pires* (piano)

Gulbenkian Orchestra, Michel Corboz


----------



## Vasks

The back story to today's listening. About 40 years ago I had to come up with a gift for a young, talented pianist. I had read a review either in a Stereo Review or High Fidelity magazine about this new piece by Rzewski. So I bought the LP without ever hearing it as my present. Today, I got my CD version of the same LP and gave it a listen. Good piece, but the recording though has some strange sounds (_sort like a combo of swooshes and distortion_) but they're not too frequent in their appearances.

*Rzewski - The People United Will Never Be Defeated (Oppens/Vanguard)*


----------



## Fugue Meister

Having said I would in the Scriabin thread I'll spend today listening to his orchestral stuff again see if I underrated it before. Guess I'll start with Prometheus and the Poem, then move on to his symphonies...


----------



## Pugg

*This will keep us occupied in the car to Amsterdam.*



*Renée Fleming: Guilty Pleasures. 
*:tiphat:


----------



## Marschallin Blair

So vulnerable, so regal, so real. Callas' Anna Bolena is so real that you can practically touch her.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

A classic of the gramophone, I have it in its original 1987 re-mastering, done by Christopher Parker, who was the original balance engineer for the stereo recording. As such, it's probably the best pressing of the stereo version.

Recorded in 1956, this Karajan recording still stands supreme among recordings of the work, with Schwarzkopf very much at its centre. Her Marchallin is aristocratic, playful, volatile, elegant and dignified, vividly bringing to life every facet of this most noble of Strauss's heroines. She is surrounded by a cast of equal note; Ludwig an impulsive and ardent Octavian, Stich-Randall a silver-voiced Sophie, and Edelmann an Ochs, who never forgets that, though a buffoon, he is also an aristocrat. There is more luxury casting too, with Ljuba Welitsch as the Duenna, Eberhard Wachter as Faninal and Nicolia Gedda as the Italian Singer.

60 years old now, Karajan, with the Philharmonia in top form, still sets standards that have rarely been equaled let alone surpassed.


----------



## pmsummer

A CHILD'S GARDEN OF DREAMS - IN MEMORIAM - SYMPHONY #4
*David Maslanka*
Dallas Wind Symphony
Jerry Junkin - director

_Reference_


----------



## Morimur

Loving this. A worthwhile purchase (not that I ever buy crap).


----------



## Cosmos

One of the main themes of the first sonata came up in a dream last night [???] so I had to listen to it. And I thought, I may as well listen to the second sonata while I'm at it.










I like this album, but Weissenburg speeds through the second to an almost outrageous degree. The total run time of his performance of Sonata 2 is about 15 minutes. While I love the way this affect has on the finale coda, the rest of the work suffers from this speedy version. I prefer Vladimir Ashkenazy or Olga Kern playing this piece, both of those recordings I also have.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

GregMitchell said:


> A classic of the gramophone, I have it in its original 1987 re-mastering, done by Christopher Parker, who was the original balance engineer for the stereo recording. As such, it's probably the best pressing of the stereo version.
> 
> Recorded in 1956, this Karajan recording still stands supreme among recordings of the work, with Schwarzkopf very much at its centre. *Her Marchallin is aristocratic, playful, volatile, elegant and dignified,* vividly bringing to life every facet of this most noble of Strauss's heroines. She is surrounded by a cast of equal note; Ludwig an impulsive and ardent Octavian, Stich-Randall a silver-voiced Sophie, and Edelmann an Ochs, who never forgets that, though a buffoon, he is also an aristocrat. There is more luxury casting too, with Ljuba Welitsch as the Duenna, Eberhard Wachter as Faninal and Nicolia Gedda as the Italian Singer.
> 
> 60 years old now, Karajan, with the Philharmonia in top form, still sets standards that have rarely been equaled let alone surpassed.












-_DE-FIN-ITE-LY_ a role model.

<Wink. Wink.>

_;D_


----------



## millionrainbows

Vivaldi, The Late Violin Concertos; Giuliano Carmignola. This is the recording that changed my mind on Vivaldi. Very engaging.


----------



## pmsummer

DE TEMPORUM FINE COMOEDIA
_Play of the End of Time_
*Carl Orff*
Kölner Rundfunk-Sinfonie-Orchester
Herbert von Karajan - conductor

_Deutsche Grammophon_


----------



## George O

Allan Pettersson ((1911-1980): Symphony No. 8

Baltimore Symphony Orchestra / Sergiu Comissiona

on Deutsche Grammophon (West Germany), from 1980

5 stars


----------



## George O

Vasks said:


> The back story to today's listening. About 40 years ago I had to come up with a gift for a young, talented pianist. I had read a review either in a Stereo Review or High Fidelity magazine about this new piece by Rzewski. So I bought the LP without ever hearing it as my present. Today, I got my CD version of the same LP and gave it a listen. Good piece, but the recording though has some strange sounds (_sort like a combo of swooshes and distortion_) but they're not too frequent in their appearances.
> 
> *Rzewski - The People United Will Never Be Defeated (Oppens/Vanguard)*


Now that is being patient.


----------



## Conglomerate




----------



## Manxfeeder

*Mahler, Symphony No. 9*

I'm not sure what to make of Inbal's recording; on first listen it seems kind of rambling. Maybe I need to give it a few more tries.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Over the course of this evening - Hindemith's orchestral works part one (1916-1925).

Cello Concerto no.1 in E-flat op.3 (1915-16), _Lustige Sinfonietta_ in D-minor op.4 (1916), Dances from the marionette play _Das Nusch-Nuschi_ op.20 (1920-21), _Ragtime (wohltemperiert)_ for large orchestra WoO (1921), Music from the film _In Sturm und Eis_ WoO (1921), _Der Dämon_ - dance-pantomime in two scenes op.28 (1922), _Kammermusik_ no.1 for chamber orchestra op.24:1 (1921), _Kammermusik_ no.2 for piano and orchestra op.36:1 (1924), _Kammermusik_ no.3 for cello and orchestra op.36:2 (1925), _Kammermusik_ no.4 for violin and orchestra op.36:3 (1925) and _Kammermusik_ no.5 for viola and orchestra op.36:4 (1925):


----------



## Gouldanian

Underestimated.


----------



## elgar's ghost

pmsummer said:


> DE TEMPORUM FINE COMOEDIA
> _Play of the End of Time_
> *Carl Orff*
> Kölner Rundfunk-Sinfonie-Orchester
> Herbert von Karajan - conductor
> 
> _Deutsche Grammophon_


This is the Orff work I would like to investigate next. I gather this is the only recording currently available (although it's a pity that the libretto is not available with the CD edition). Any views on the work would be gratefully received, pm.

:tiphat:


----------



## George O

Johann Sebastian Bach (1685-1750)

Wohl-temperiertes Klavier: 48 Präludien und Fugen

Edwin Fischer, piano

5-LP box set on Angel (Japan), from 1976
recorded 1933, 1934, 1935, 1936 at Abbey Road

5 stars


----------



## AClockworkOrange

I stumbled upon this piece by a Composer called Alberto Ginastera transcribed for two guitars by Nikita Koshkin called "Cancion del arbol del olvido" - performed here by Koshkin Guitar Duo (Olga Kamornik & Asya Selyutina).

I know there is an article on the Composer in the BBC Music magazine which is on my reading list.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Bruckner, Symphony No. 7*

I was looking through my CD stack and thought I pulled out a duplicate, but it turns out Karajan recorded the 7th three times, and I have two of the three. This is the 1971 recording. It sounds like the microphones are set away from the orchestra to give it more of a concert-hall sound.


----------



## Mahlerian

Dvorak: Symphony No. 3 in E-flat, No. 5 in F
Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra, cond. Kubelik


----------



## AClockworkOrange

*The Film Music of Brian Easdale:Ballet from 'The Red Shoes'*









Moving on, Rumon Gamba & the BBC National Orchestra of Wales' superb recording of the Ballet from 'The Red Shoes'.


----------



## pmsummer

THE CUSP OF MAGIC
*Terry Riley*
Kronos Quartet
Wu Man - pipa

_Nonesuch_


----------



## pmsummer

This Space Intentionally Left Blank.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

*


AClockworkOrange said:



View attachment 83095


Moving on, Rumon Gamba & the BBC National Orchestra of Wales' superb recording of the Ballet from 'The Red Shoes'.

Click to expand...

*Superb, indeed. _;D_

Plus that cd has Brian Easdale's exotic suite from _Black Narcissus _as well- which I 'treasure.'


----------



## AClockworkOrange

Marschallin Blair said:


> Superb, indeed. _;D_
> 
> Plus that cd has Brian Easdale's exotic suite from _Black Narcissus _as well- which I 'treasure.'


Continuing on with this CD, I can hear why you would treasure the _Black Narcissus_ suite. This collection certainly makes a striking impression.


----------



## Dr Johnson

Elgar.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Nielsen, Symphony No. 4*

Jean Martinon, Chicago Symphony.

I'm thinking about getting this set. The Nielsen is very energetic. The sound is a little on the tinny side, which is giving me pause.


----------



## pmsummer

elgars ghost said:


> This is the Orff work I would like to investigate next. I gather this is the only recording currently available (although it's a pity that the libretto is not available with the CD edition). Any views on the work would be gratefully received, pm.
> 
> :tiphat:


It's my favorite work of his. Great recording (the only one I am aware of). It's in his 'Ancient Greek Theater' style of presentation, sung in Greek, German and Latin.

Far removed from that popular work of his.


----------



## pmsummer

OI ME LASSO
*Gavin Bryars*
Anna Maria Friman - soprano
John Potter - tenor
Gavin Bryars - double bass
Morgan Goff - viola
Nick Cooper - cello

_GB Records_


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Ohhh I feel like such a man listening to this or maybe I'm still a woman in love with a man or maybe I'm a man in love or I'm in love with a man in love or I DON'T KNOW MAYBE JUST AN INNOCENT BYSTANDER WITH A LOSS OF REASON


----------



## Marschallin Blair

*


AClockworkOrange said:



Continuing on with this CD, I can hear why you would treasure the Black Narcissus suite. This collection certainly makes a striking impression.

Click to expand...

*Isn't that 'Balinesian' main title music lovely? I really love that exotic sweep of the strings and the colorful fanfare writing.


----------



## D Smith

Prokofiev Violin Sonatas 1 & 2. Perlman/Ashkenazy. I think these 1960s recordings are as good as anyones; full of fire and life.


----------



## Gouldanian

And to think that I'm gonna watch this living legend live in a few months...


----------



## Guest

I have numerous versions of Art of Fugue, but I think this one is my favorite. Feltsman treats it as far as possible from an academic exercise by using rubato, dynamics, and amazing articulation. Some tempos are slower than usual, but his playing is so expressive that they don't bother me. Very good sound, too.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Its Thursday but it 'feels' like Friday! ;DDD

Callasiana time.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Huilunsoittaja said:


> Ohhh I feel like such a man listening to this or maybe I'm still a woman in love with a man or maybe I'm a man in love or I'm in love with a man in love or I DON'T KNOW MAYBE JUST AN INNOCENT BYSTANDER WITH A LOSS OF REASON












Do it to it.

Become the beauty you want to see.

- and if anyone tells you that your hair is too big, get rid of them.

You don't need that kind of negativity in your life. _;D_

(I actually learned that one from 'Greg'- not 'Paul'- Mitchell, funnily enough.)


----------



## bejart

Anton Vranicky (1761-1818): String Quintet in E Flat, Op.8, No.3

Ensemble Cordia: Stanley Ritchie, violin -- Olga Arzilli and Guus Jeukendrup, violas -- Stefano Vegetti and Franziska Romaner, cellos


----------



## Blancrocher

Mahler: Symphony 2 (Scherchen)


----------



## GreenMamba

Ives Symphony #1, Thomas/Chicago. i'll listen to #4 tomorrow.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Nielsen, Symphony No. 4*

I'm giving this another run-through. Once I adjust to the sound, this is a riveting interpretation. I'm off to Amazon to make a purchase.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Blancrocher said:


> View attachment 83100
> 
> 
> *Mahler: Symphony 2 (Scherchen)*




I'd like to hear that.

How does Scherchen do the choral ending? Anything like the live Tennstedt/LPO?


----------



## Pugg

LANCHBERY / ROHO (1962)
Hérold: La Fille mal gardée
Gounod: Faust - ballet music [Solti]

LANCHBERY / ROHO (1962)


----------



## Pugg

Gouldanian said:


> Underestimated.
> 
> View attachment 83092


Agreed :tiphat:


----------



## Pugg

bejart said:


> Anton Vranicky (1761-1818): String Quintet in E Flat, Op.8, No.3
> 
> Ensemble Cordia: Stanley Ritchie, violin -- Olga Arzilli and Guus Jeukendrup, violas -- Stefano Vegetti and Franziska Romaner, cellos


You never let me down with your beautiful music choice :tiphat:


----------



## Balthazar

*Mozart ~ Piano Sonata No. 11 in A, K 331*

The _Rondo alla turca_ gets all the attention, but the opening Theme and Variations is the real gem.

Recordings by Daniel-Ben Pienaar, Mitsuko Uchida, András Schiff, and Walter Klien.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Callas' "_Pace, pace mio Dio_" from _La Forza del Destino_ just makes me melt. I really can't exhaust superlatives on the nuanced inflections of her singing that aren't heard anywhere else. I've never encountered a more powerful instinct to create beauty in a performing artist. Listen to how Callas does this, and then listen to how Elena Suliotis does it.











For me its the difference between completely heartfelt and 'divine' singing and singing that is merely accomplished.


----------



## Pugg

​
Famous Marches conducted by Frederick Fennel.


----------



## Pugg

*Mahler; Symphony 2*
_Harper/ Watts.
L.S.O Sir George Solti _


----------



## Haydn man

On to No.6 with Vanska


----------



## Pugg

​*Renée Fleming: Great Opera scenes.*:tiphat:
Reminiscing about last night wonderful concert.


----------



## Pugg

​*Mass in B minor* _Scherchen_


----------



## severance68

Listening to Brandenburg No. 2 as I head to bed...

*J.S. Bach: Brandenburg Concertos 1-6
Benjamin Britten/English Chamber Orchestra
Recorded December 1968

with

Concerto for Violin, oboe and strings in D Minor (from BWV 1060)
Concerto for flute and strings in G Minor (from BWV 1056)
Sir Neville Marriner/Academy of St. Martin-in-the-Fields
Recorded 1973-74
London Records 2-CD set (1995 issue) *

(pictured is identical version with Decca label)


----------



## elgar's ghost

Continuing with Hindemith's orchestral works - part two this morning (1925-1932).

(n.b. - Hindemith abandoned the use of opus numbers after op.50)

Concerto for Orchestra op.38 (1925), Five Pieces for String Orchestra from _Schulwerk für Instrumental-Zusammenspiel_ op.44:4 (1927), _Kammermusik_ no.6 for viola d'amour and orchestra op.46:1 (1927), _Kammermusik_ no.7 for organ and chamber orchestra op.46:2 (1928), Adaptation of the overture to the opera _Neues vom Tage_ WoO (1928-30), _Konzertmusik_ for viola and large chamber orchestra op.48 (1930), _Konzertmusik_ for piano, brass and harp op.49 (1930), _Konzertmusik_ for brass and string orchestra op.50 (1930) Excerpts from the occasional music for _Plöner Musiktag_ (1932) and _Philharmonisches Konzert_ - variations for orchestra (1932):


----------



## Tsaraslondon

A recent acquisition, and works that were all new to me. Must say I'm liking them very much. Honegger's 3rd, in particular, is a work of real stature. According to the notes, the Honegger symphonies were still part of the standard repertoire when Karajan made these recordings. We hardly hear them these days, and I can't really understand their neglect, especially if they were to get the advocacy they get here.


----------



## Pugg

*Rossini; Sonatas for stings,* disc 1

Academy of St. Martin in the Fields/ Sir Neville Marriner


----------



## Guest

Pugg said:


> ​
> Famous Marches conducted by Frederick Fennel.


Great playing and I love a good march,they are unmistakably part of the musical historie.


----------



## Guest

GregMitchell said:


> A recent acquisition, and works that were all new to me. Must say I'm liking them very much. Honegger's 3rd, in particular, is a work of real stature. According to the notes, the Honegger symphonies were still part of the standard repertoire when Karajan made these recordings. We hardly hear them these days, and I can't really understand their neglect, especially if they were to get the advocacy they get here.


Indeed,one of the great recordings.:tiphat:


----------



## eljr

*Andrés Orozco-Estrada / hr_Sinfonieorchester (Frankfurt Radio Symphony Orchestra) / Frankfurt Symphony Orchestra
Igor Stravinsky: The Rite of Spring; The Firebird (Suite 1919)*


----------



## eljr

GregMitchell said:


> A recent acquisition, and works that were all new to me. Must say I'm liking them very much. Honegger's 3rd, in particular, is a work of real stature. According to the notes, the Honegger symphonies were still part of the standard repertoire when Karajan made these recordings. We hardly hear them these days, and I can't really understand their neglect, especially if they were to get the advocacy they get here.


Just ordered it based on this and the reply from traverso.


----------



## Guest

Sibelius
Complete symphonies et al.

Bournemouth Symphony Orchestra
Paavo Berglund

I've just finished my first listening of this 4 CD box set. I'd not heard his work before and received this as an unexpected present. Probably a little premature to say, but on first acquaintence, Jean might be slipping into my favourites category. Excellent performances.


----------



## Guest

eljr said:


> Just ordered it based on this and the reply from traverso.


I am glad you did.:tiphat:


----------



## eljr

*Gustavo Núñez / Academy of St. Martin-in-the-Fields
Vivaldi: Bassoon Concertos*


----------



## Pugg

​*Mahler; Symphony no 4*
_Edith Mathis_.
B.P /Herbert von Karajan conducting


----------



## eljr

*Jakub Hrusa / Prague Philharmonia
Antonín Dvorák: Overtures*


----------



## Blancrocher

Brahms/Schumann: 1st Symphonies (Karajan)


----------



## Blancrocher

Marschallin Blair said:


> [/B]
> 
> I'd like to hear that.
> 
> How does Scherchen do the choral ending? Anything like the live Tennstedt/LPO?


Tennstedt's is a great recording, I agree. In case you'd like to compare, here's Scherchen's via Youtube:






The cd version is remastered, so it doesn't have the hiss and noise--but you'll get the idea.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Brahms: Ein Deutsches Requiem, Op. 45*

_Arleen Auger_

Atlanta Symphony Orchestra, Robert Shaw


----------



## eljr

*Beatrice Rana / Antonio Pappano / Accademia di Santa Cecilia Orchestra
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 2; Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto No. 1*


----------



## bejart

Manuel Pla (?-1766): Flute Concerto in B Flat

Jose Luis Garcis leading the English Chamber Orchestra -- Claudi Armany, flute


----------



## Pugg

​
*Faure/ Poulenc & Ravel.*
_Lucas ad Arthur Jussen _


----------



## Vasks

_LPs_

*Donizetti - Overture to "Maria di Rohan" (Scimone/MHS)
Rimsky-Korsakov - Suite from "The Legend of the Invisible City of Kitezh" (Smetacek/Parliament)
Respighi - Pines of Rome (Ormandy/Columbia)*


----------



## Dr Johnson

Trio pour harpe, flûte et violoncelle, Op.22


----------



## Orfeo

*Currently
*









*Then later

*



























*Have a great one.

*


----------



## bejart

Haydn: String Quartet No.61 in D Minor, Op.76, No.2

Quatour Mosaiques: Erich Hobarth and Andrea Bischoff, violins -- Anita Mitterer, viola -- Christophe Coin, cello


----------



## Pugg

​
*Dvorak: Rusalka, Op. 114*

*Renée Fleming (Rusalka)*, Ben Heppner (Prince), Dolora Zajick (Jezibaba), Eva Urbanová (Foreign Princess), Franz Hawalta (Water Goblin)

Kühn Mixed Choir, Czech Philharmonic Orchestra, *Charles Mackerras*
:tiphat:


> "Renée Fleming and Ben Heppner are dream recording voices who have also benefited from the experience of playing the same roles opposite each other on stage in the US. The other singers are well cast, too, and Sir Charles Mackerras and the Czech Philharmonic Orchestra have the music in their blood." Gramophone Magazine


"


> Renée Fleming gives a tender and heart-warming account ... the joy of this set is that it fulfils every expectaton and more, offering a recording with glowing sound that reveals the richness and subtelty of Dvorak's score." Good CD Guide





> "Renée Fleming's tender and heartwarming account of Rusalka's Invocation to the Moon reflects the fact that the role of the lovelorn water nymph, taken by her in a highly successful production at the Met in New York, has become one of her favourites. Ben Heppner also has a special relationship with the opera, for the role of the Prince was the first he studied in depth as a student. He has sung it repeatedly since then, often opposite Renée Fleming, and both he and Mackerras have long harboured the ambition to make a complete recording.
> The joy of this magnificent set, which won Gramophone's Record of the Year 1999, is that in almost every way it fulfils every expectation and more, offering a recording with glowing sound that more than ever before reveals the richness and subtlety of Dvorák's score. As interpreted by Fleming and Mackerras, Rusalka's big aria at the start of Act 3, when having been rejected by the Prince, she seeks consolation in returning to the water, is as poignantly beautiful as the more celebrated Invocation to the Moon in Act 1, when she laments over loving a human. In addition, the climactic moments bring glorious top notes, firm and true up to B flat and B. Heppner, like Fleming, conveys his special affection for this music, unstrained up to top C, combining heroic power with lyric beauty.
> Dolora Zajick as the Witch, Jezibaba, is characterful and fruity. Franz Hawlata as the Watergnome, Rusalka's father, is firm and dark, bringing a Wagnerian weight to the role. The engineers also thrillingly capture the off-stage effects so important in this opera, with the Watergnome balefully calling from the lake. Even the smaller roles have been cast from strength, all of them fresh, true and idiomatic. Strikingly, there isn't a hint of a Slavonic wobble from any of the singers.
> In the orchestra, too, the Czech horns are consistently rich and firm. And if anyone is worried about having four non-Czech principals, they're as idiomatic as any rivals.
> The final glory of the set lies in the warmly understanding conducting of Charles Mackerras.
> In every way this matches and even outshines his supreme achievement in the Decca series of Janácek operas. In those you had the Vienna Philharmonic, but here the Czech Philharmonic is both a degree more idiomatic and just as opulent in tone, with superb solo work. The balance between voices and orchestra is well managed, with voices never drowned." Gramophone Classical Music Guide, 2010





> "in every way a satisfying musical experience. This offers not only ripely atmospheric sound but what is in almost every way is the ideal cast...Fleming gives a heart-felt, sharply detailed performance, with the voice consistently beautiful over the widest range." Penguin Guide, 2011 edition


----------



## George O

A Consort of Musicke Bye William Byrde and Orlando Gibbons
Rendered by Their Devoted Servant Glenn Gould

William Byrd (c. 1539/40 or 1543-1623)
Orlando Gibbons (1583-1625)

Glenn Gould, piano

on Columbia (NYC), from 1971

5 stars

details: 
https://www.discogs.com/Glenn-Gould-William-Byrde-Orlando-Gibbons-A-Consort-Of-Musicke-Bye-William-Byrde-And-Orlando-Gibbons/release/3515417


----------



## elgar's ghost

Third instalment of Hindemith's orchestral works during this afternoon and early evening (1934-1940).

Symphony - _Mathis der Maler_ (1934), _Der Schwanendreher_ - concerto on old folk tunes for viola and orchestra (1935), _Trauermusik_ for viola and string orchestra [in memory of King George V] (1936), _Symphonische Tänze_ for orchestra (1937), _Nobilissima Visione_ - ballet in six scenes [based on the life of St. Francis] (1938), Violin Concerto (1939), Cello Concerto no.2 (1940), Symphony in E-flat (1940) and _The Four Temperaments_ - theme and variations for piano and string orchestra (1940):


----------



## Conglomerate




----------



## Cosmos

For the birthday boy,

Haydn - String Quartet op.76 no.4 "Sunrise"


----------



## eljr

*Simone Lamsma / Robert Kulek
Mendelssohn, Janácek, Schumann: Sonatas for Violin and Piano*


----------



## Haydn man

Finishing my Sibelius symphony exploration with No.7 from thus set


----------



## Dr Johnson

Symphony No. 2


----------



## Mahlerian

Bruckner: Symphony No. 4 in E-flat (1878-1880 version)
Tanglewood Music Center Orchestra, cond. Tennstedt

This performance may not have the precision of the Berlin or London Philharmonic Orchestras, but it's a fascinating alternate take and, a few intonation issues and cracked notes aside, a great rendition of this work.

https://www.bso.org/Merchandise/Detail/76660


----------



## eljr

*
James Gaffigan / Netherlands Radio Philharmonic Orchestra
Sergei Prokofiev: Symphonies Nos. 3 and 4 (first version)*


----------



## ldiat

i like this tune....and i'm older


----------



## omega

*Chopin*
_Nocturnes_

Claudio Arrau









I haven't listened to this for ages... It is like a first time!


----------



## bejart

Luigi Gatti (1740-1817): Sextet in E Flat

Zefiro with members of the "Joseph Joachim" Quartet


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

Happy Birthday to Father Haydn!! 

F. J. Haydn - String Quartet Op. 76 No. 1 in G Major; String Quartet Op. 76 No. 2 in D minor, 'Fifths' (Takács Quartet).









Haydn's music truly transports one to a different world. Magnificent composer, a treasure for human ears imo.


----------



## bejart

Johann Matthias Sperger (1750-1812): Romanze in C Minor

Klaus Trumpf on double bass with the Berlin String Quartet: Dieter Batzdorf and Klaus Peters, violins -- Karl-Heinz Dommus, viola -- Matthias Pfaender, cello


----------



## schigolch




----------



## Manxfeeder

*Taylor, Through the Looking Glass*

This is lovely music.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Lutoslawski, Symphony No. 4*

This came up in the latest composers' poll, and I realized I've had it sitting around for a while unplayed. I'm solving that problem now.


----------



## Blancrocher

Ravel/Rachmaninov: Piano Concertos (Michelangeli/Gracis)


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1971 - '76.


----------



## bejart

Johann Christoph Vogel (1756-1788): Symphony No.3 in B Flat

Reinhard Goebel leading the Bavarian Chamber Orchestra


----------



## Gouldanian

Serenity...


----------



## ShropshireMoose

Bloch: Concerti Grosso Nos. 1 and 2 Eastman-Rochester Orchestra/Howard Hanson
Bloch: Schelomo Georges Miquelle/Eastman-Rochester Orchestra/Howard Hanson

Gershwin: Concerto in F/Rhapsody in Blue Eugene List/Eastman-Rochester Orchestra/Howard Hanson
Gershwin: Cuban Overture Eastman-Rochester Orchestra/Howard Hanson
Sousa: The Stars and Stripes Forever March Eastman Philharmonia/Howard Hanson

Scarlatti: 18 Sonatas Alexandre Tharaud

Two more wonderful albums from Mercury Vol.3. The two Bloch Concerti Grosso were a wonderful discovery, I didn't know them at all and they are great works. The Gershwin was a delight too, especially the quality and wonderful balance of the recording, I heard a lovely bit on the glockenspiel in the first movement that I've never heard on any other recording, it made the Snoutey dog bark, she thought it was a doorbell!! Then another marvellous Scarlatti disc, Pugg recommended this recording by Alexandre Tharaud, and I love it, worthy of it's place alongside Yevgeny Sudbin's two discs. Excellent.


----------



## Cosmos

In the mood for string ensembles, so first I'll listen to Schoenberg - Transfigured Night










Then, Bartok - String Quartet no. 1










Ending with Schoenberg - String Quartet no. 3


----------



## George O

Deems Taylor (1885-1966)

Through the Looking Glass: Five Pictures from Lewis Carroll, op 12

Eastman-Rochester Symphony Orchestra / Howard Hanson

on Mercury (Chicago), from 1954


----------



## Blancrocher

Debussy/Poulenc/Franck: Cello Sonatas (Isserlis/Devoyon); Debussy: Orchestral Music (Dutoit)


----------



## Sloe

I am listening to Pjotr Tjajkovskij's first symphony on radio.


----------



## opus55

Handel: Alcina on the way home from work. Bruckner: Symphony No. 7 after dinner.. volume set to high.


----------



## bejart

Ignaz Pleyel (1757-1831): String Quintet in G Minor, Ben 287

Janacek Quartet with Bohuslav Matousek on 2nd viola: Milos Vacek and Viteslav Zavadilik, violins -- Jan Reznicek, viola -- Bretislav Vybiral, cello


----------



## opus55

Verdi: Attila


----------



## pmsummer

DE PROFUNDIS
CÆCILLA VIRGO ET MARTYR
*Marc-Antoine Charpentier*
Gents Madrigaalkoor
Cantabile-Gent
Musica Polyphonica
Louis Devos - director

_Erato_


----------



## Vasks

Manxfeeder said:


> *Lutoslawski, Symphony No. 4*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope you realize it's a masterpiece


----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## Pugg

Rimsky-Korsakov: Scheherazade
Sibelius: Valse Triste; Liszt: Les Préludes;
Smetana: The Moldau

Minneapolis Symphony Orchestra, Antal Doráti, Rafael Druian


----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## Pugg

ShropshireMoose said:


> View attachment 83118
> View attachment 83119
> View attachment 83120
> 
> 
> Bloch: Concerti Grosso Nos. 1 and 2 Eastman-Rochester Orchestra/Howard Hanson
> Bloch: Schelomo Georges Miquelle/Eastman-Rochester Orchestra/Howard Hanson
> 
> Gershwin: Concerto in F/Rhapsody in Blue Eugene List/Eastman-Rochester Orchestra/Howard Hanson
> Gershwin: Cuban Overture Eastman-Rochester Orchestra/Howard Hanson
> Sousa: The Stars and Stripes Forever March Eastman Philharmonia/Howard Hanson
> 
> Scarlatti: 18 Sonatas Alexandre Tharaud
> 
> Two more wonderful albums from Mercury Vol.3. The two Bloch Concerti Grosso were a wonderful discovery, I didn't know them at all and they are great works. The Gershwin was a delight too, especially the quality and wonderful balance of the recording, I heard a lovely bit on the glockenspiel in the first movement that I've never heard on any other recording, it made the Snoutey dog bark, she thought it was a doorbell!! Then another marvellous Scarlatti disc, Pugg recommended this recording by Alexandre Tharaud, and I love it, worthy of it's place alongside Yevgeny Sudbin's two discs. Excellent.


Again wonderful to see the Mercury boxes being loved, and Tharaud also.:tiphat:


----------



## Pugg

opus55 said:


> Verdi: Attila


Treasure this recording, our Dutch Nightingale Mrs Deutekom is sublime in it :tiphat:


----------



## Balthazar

*Prokofiev ~ Piano Concertos Nos. 1-3*

No. 1... Andrei Gavrilov with Simon Rattle and the LSO.

No. 2... Yundi Li with Seiji Ozawa and Berlin.

No. 3... Martha Argerich with Charles Dutoit and Montreal.


----------



## ArtMusic




----------



## Pugg

​
*Schubertiano Quintet in A major, D667 'The Tro*ut'
Introduction and Variations on 'Trockne Blumen' from Die Schöne Müllerin D802

_Renaud Capuçon (violin), Gautier Capuçon (cello), Gérard Caussé (viola), Aloïs Posch (double bass) & Frank Braley (piano)_


----------



## deprofundis

Im lisening to ars antiqua best effort, best codex and manuscript, i dont know why but the genra is snob, gregorian is great,love it,
tonight i had an old friend we lisen to some classical codex faenza we drank Chartreuse it's some french liquor 100% legal if your 18yrs or 21 depending on where you live, than my friend pay the lunch,i order at some lebanese fastfood, some meat sandwitches, there are called donner, im still drinking some Chartreuse but i feel ockay not grumpy or whatever a happy drinker
and beside Chartreuse is made by Chartreux monks, so it fit whit the music. Early polyphony has is naive charm no one see , but i find it beautifull than i might lisen to some ars nova since later on.Have a great day or night whatever.


----------



## Pugg

​*Mahler: Symphony No. 8 in E flat major 'Symphony of a Thousand'*

_Heather Harper, Lucia Popp, Arleen Auger (sopranos), Yvonne Minton (mezzo), Helen Watts (contralto), Rene Kollo (tenor), John Shirley-Quirk (baritone), Martti Talvela (bass)
_
_Wiener Staatsopernchor, Wiener Singverein, Wiener Sängerknaben & Chicago Symphony Orchestra, Sir Georg Solti_



> "outstanding in every way, extrovert in display but full of dark implications...one of Solti's finest Mahler records" Penguin Guide, 2010 ****





> "Now at last Mahler's Symphony of a Thousand can be heard on record at something approaching its full, expansive stature. Here is a version from Solti which ... conveys the feeling of a great occasion ... so overwhelming is the build-up of tension" Gramophone Magazine


----------



## tortkis

Paul Bowles: Complete Piano Works, Vol. 1 - The Invencia Piano Duo (Naxos)


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mirella Freni: Soprano Assoluta!*

Bellini:
Eccomi pronta...Deh, se un'urna (from Beatrice di Tenda)
Ah! Se una volta sola...Ah, non credea mirarti...Ah! non giunge uman pensiero...(from La Sonnambula)
Ah! non giunge uman pensiero (from La Sonnambula)

Bizet:Je dis que rien ne m'épouvante (from Carmen)

Handel:Va godendo vezzoso e bello (from Xerxes)

Mascagni:Son pochi fiori (from L'Amico Fritz)

Mozart:Batti, batti, o bel Masetto (from Don Giovanni)
Vedrai, carino (from Don Giovanni)
Giunse alfin il momento... Deh, vieni, non tardar… (from Le nozze di Figaro)

Puccini:
O mio babbino caro (from Gianni Schicchi)
Si, mi chiamano Mimi (from La Bohème)
Donde lieta usci (from La Bohème)
Senza mamma, o bimbo (from Suor Angelica)

Verdi:Sul fil d'un soffio etesio (from Falstaff)

Mirella Freni (soprano)


----------



## Pugg

Next on:










*Gay: The Beggar's Opera*
Performing version by Richard Bonynge and Douglas Gamley. Orchestrated by Douglas Gamley.

_Graham Clark (Matt), Stafford Dean (Lockit), John Gibbs (Jemmy Twitcher), Michael Hordern (The Player), Kiri Te Kanawa (Polly Peachum), Angela Lansbury (Mrs. Peachum), Alfred Marks (The Jailer & Mr. Peachum), Warren Mitchell (The Beggar & The Drawer), James Morris (Macheath), Ann Murray (Jenny Diver), Regina Resnik (Mrs. Trapes), Anthony Rolfe Johnson (Filch), Dame Joan Sutherland (Lucy Lockit) & Ann Wilkens (Dolly Trull)

National Philharmonic Orchestra & London Opera Chorus, Richard Bonynge

_
I


> n 1981 Richard Bonynge, together with an illustrious cast of singers (Joan Sutherland, Kiri Te Kanawa, et. al.) and actors (Angela Lansbury, Warren Mitchell, Michael Hordern, et. al.) went into Kingsway Hall for a recording of a new edition (by Richard Bonynge and Douglas Gamley) of John Gay's The Beggar's Opera. Written in 1728, it is a ballad opera in three acts (Ballad operas were satiric musical plays that used some of the conventions of opera, but without recitative. The lyrics of the airs in the piece are set to popular broadsheet ballads, opera arias, church hymns and folk tunes of the time.) Running for 62 consecutive performances, the piece notched up a record the longest run in theatre history up to that time. Unlike other existing recordings of The Beggar's Opera, this new performing edition features opera stars alongside great actors as well as a full-size (double woodwind) orchestra. One of the most sought after of Sutherland/Bonynge collaborations!


----------



## ShropshireMoose

Elgar: Pomp and Circumstance Marches Nos. 1 and 4/Imperial March
Walton: Orb and Sceptre Coronation March
Bax: Coronation March 1953 London Symphony Orchestra/Sir Malcolm Sargent

Dvorak: Piano Quartet on D, Op.23 Juilliard Quartet/Rudolf Firkusny

A splendid LP of marches to start the day off, prompted by awakening with the opening of "Orb and Sceptre" running round in my head. This really is a wonderful recording, a tribute to the excellence of Decca's engineers - and the performances are jolly good too. Then an equally enjoyable recording of Dvorak's early piano quartet, what a superb pianist Rudolf Firkusny was, one of the most mystifying omissions from Philips' "Great Pianists of the 20th Century" series. Especially when one considers the number of discs assigned to certain players!! I have live recordings of Firkusny that are second to none for command of the keyboard and superb musicianship. A mystery.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Third part of Hindemith's orchestral output last night and this morning (1943-1947).

Ballet Overture - _Amor and Psyche_ (1943), _Symphonic Metamorphosis on Themes by Carl Maria von Weber_ (1943), Ballet -_Hérodiade_ [versions for orchestra with and without reciter] (1943), Piano Concerto (1945), _Symphonia Serena_ (1946) and _When Lilacs Last in the Dooryard Bloom'd (A Requiem for Those We Love)_ - for mezzo-soprano, baritone, mixed chorus and orchestra [Texts: W. Whitman] (1947):


----------



## Tsaraslondon

If *Attila* is a step up from *Alzira*, which it followed, it is still a product of the _Risorgimento_, for the most part noisy and brash, though with occasional moments of tenderness and beauty. It nonetheless shows more of Verdi's individual voice emerging.

The opera retains a tenuous foothold on the repertoire and there are quite a few recordings out there, mostly live (even one with Christoff as Attila). I think this is one of only two studio recordings, the other being also conducted by Gardelli, with Nesterenko and Sass as Attila and Odabella. I don't know it, but I can't imagine it being better than this version.

The men (Raimondi, Bergonzi and Milnes) could hardly be bettered, and this is probably one of Deutekom's best recordings. For my taste, though, the voice is too pallid and light for this music, and her lower register, so important in this role, is weak. She doesn't appear on any of the subsequent Philips early Verdi sets, so perhaps Gardelli had his doubts too.

That said, she doesn't do a bad job in a role that really requires an Abigaille voice (but how many of those are there?).


----------



## eljr

*
Neville Marriner / Roger Norrington
Vaughan Williams: The Lark Ascending; Fantasia on a Theme of Thomas Tallis; Symphony No. 5*


----------



## Pugg

​
*Glière*: Symphony 3 "Ilya Murometz"

Hermann Scherchen


----------



## Pugg

Feels almost like summer over here :angel:

​
*Vivaldi: Four Seasons*.
_Joshua Bell, Violin and conducting ._


----------



## bejart

Vaclav Vodicka (ca.1720-1774): Violin Sonata in A Major, Op.1, No.5

Jaroslav Sveceny, violin -- Mirosalv Petras, cello -- Josef Popelka, chamber organ


----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## Pugg

​
_The Pied Piper of the Opera
Opera paraphrases on the clarinet_

Danzihantasie über 'Là ci darem la mano' from 'Don Juan' by Mozart
Hallström:Spinn, spinn, gyllne sländan min! from Den Bergtagna (The Bride of the Mountain King)
Hiller, W:Am Calvarienberg (No. 3 from 'Hamelin * 3 Klangbilder aus der Oper Der Rattenfänger')
Lovreglio, D:Fantasia da Concerto su motivi de 'La Traviata' by Verdi, Op. 45
Mozart:Ach, ich fühl's (from Die Zauberflöte, K620)
Rossini:Introduction, Theme and Variations for Clarinet & Orchestra
Saint-Saënsrintemps qui commence (from Samson et Dalila)
Weber:Leise, leise, fromme Weise (from Der Freischütz)

*Martin Fröst* (clarinet)

Singapore Symphony Orchestra, Lan Shui


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

Richard Wagner - The Flying Dutchman - Overture (Lorin Maazel; Berliner Philharmoniker).
'Steuermann, lass die Wacht!' (James Levine; Metropolitan Opera Chorus).









Wagner wrote some excellent music, who can take away that .


----------



## Pugg

​
*Leontyne Price/ Placido Domingo*

Giuseppe Verdi - Otello:
1. Act I: Gia Nella Notte
Giuseppe Verdi - Un Ballo In Maschera:
2. Act II: Teco Io Sto!
Giacomo Puccini - Manon Lescaut:
3. Act II: Oh, Saro La Piu Bella!; Tu, Tu, Amore?
Giacomo Puccini - Madama Butterfly:
4. Act I: Bimba, Bimba, Non Piangere (Love Duet)


----------



## Haydn man

No.1 from this cycle for a rather wet April afternoon


----------



## shadowdancer

Another case of a recording that has a relative bad critic that I enjoy a lot.
Richard Strauss, Don Quixote Op 35
Fritz Reiner conducting the Chicago Symphony Orchestra


----------



## eljr

*Central Music Academy Orchestra of Plucked Instruments
Tug at China's Heartstrings*


----------



## Vasks

_LPs_

*Busdashkin - Festive Overture (Svetlanov/Melodiya)
Shostakovich - Violin Concerto #1 (Oistrakh/Angel)*


----------



## Pugg

*Massenet: Hérodiade*

_Renée Fleming (_Salome), Kenneth Cox (Phanuel) Juan Pons (Herode),_ Dolora Zajick_ (Herodias), _Plácido Domingo_ (John the Baptist), Kristin Clayton (A Babylonian maiden), Hector Vásquez (Vitellius), Alfredo Portilla (A voice in the temple), Eduardo del Campo (The High Priest)

San Francisco Opera Orchestra and Chorus, Valery Gergiev


----------



## pmsummer

THE VIOLA IN MY LIFE
_I - IV_
*Morton Feldman*
Marek Konstantynowicz - viola
Cikada Ensemble
Norwegian Radio Orchestra
Christian Eggen - conductor

_ECM New Series_


----------



## starthrower




----------



## pmsummer




----------



## opus55

Francesco Cavalli: Musiche sacre concertate (Venezia 1650)


----------



## Blancrocher

Shostakovich: String Quartets 5-7 (Fitzwilliam)


----------



## Dr Johnson

pmsummer said:


>


:tiphat: .


----------



## Bruce

*Catching up*

Over the last day or two,

From the set of *Scriabin's* piano works by Maria Lettberg:

Preludes, Op. 37
Piano Sonata No. 4 
Piano Sonata No. 8

*Beethoven* - Piano Sonata No. 28 in A, Op. 101 (Jando)

*Bax* - Symphony No. 2 from the Vernon Handley set









Years ago, I really had an aversion to Bax's music, but there was a cluster of listenings to Bax's music about a year ago in this thread, and I was encouraged to give these another try. Much to my surprise, I found these works not only enjoyable, but really beautiful works. And so a big Thank you and tippo :tiphat: to all those who posted listening to Bax here! Following the Current Listenings thread has really expanded my perceptions and musical understanding.

*Rachmaninov* - Etudes tableaux, Op. 33 - (Nikolai Lugansky)

Lugansky's playing is a little rougher and more incisive than I'm accustomed to in Rachmaninov, but he brings out a toughness to Rachmaninov's music that really started to grow on me as I listened to this recording. Though I did not care for this approach in the first of the etudes, I felt it really worked well in the other eight.

*Rachmaninov* - Piano Concerto No. 3 (Horowitz/Stokowski) - a rather old recording; sounded like it was transferred from 78s. Cleaned up nicely, though the upper strings sounded a bit artificial. Even so, Horowitz's playing was fantastic.

*Fabian* *Müller* (Swiss, b. 1964) - Concerto for orchestra - Claude Villaret/RPO









*Bartok* - Contrasts for Violin, Clarinet and Piano - Chamber Music Northwest









Another work I always had trouble with, but this recording is very convincing, and a tremendous performance of this work.


----------



## Cosmos

Off YouTube, for April Fool's Day,

Mozart - Divertimento, "A Musical Joke"


----------



## D Smith

Celebrating Rachmaninov's birthday here today. Piano Concerto No. 2 Weissenberg/Karajan/Berlin. This is a good performance but doesn't replace Graffman for me










Symphony No. 3, Symphonic Dances Previn/LSO. Two fine performances from this excellent set. Recommended.


----------



## Guest

Dr Johnson said:


> :tiphat: .


1 april I presume ?:lol:


----------



## Tsaraslondon

DLVD has long been a favourite work of mine, ever since I heard Dame Janet Baker sing it under Kempe at the Royal Festival Hall in the late 1970s.

I will state now quite clearly that I prefer the lower part sung by a mezzo or contralto, but Fischer-Dieskau makes the best possible case for a baritone soloist. Though I occasionally find him too forceful in the earlier songs, he finds a wonderful warm repose for the final _Abschied_, and it is here that Krips too is at his best. In some of the earlier movements speeds can be a trifle brisk, though he does bring an almost Mozartian lightness and grace to _Von der Jugend_.

Absolutely no reservations about Wunderlich, who quite simply is the best tenor soloist I've ever heard in the work, singing with heady beauty and marvelous accuracy. It goes to prove his wonderful singing on the Klemperer was not just a studio creation.

The recording is mono, and favours the voices, though you can still hear a fair amount of orchestral detail. I would not place it above my own personal favrouite (the live Bavarian Radio recording with Baker and Kmentt), but it is interesting to hear the work with a baritone, for all my preference remains a female voice.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Its Friday, and I'm feeling like taking on the_ world_- so Bloch's "Huang Ti: God of War" its going to be. _;D_

It sounds like an exotic battle cue Miklos Rozsa would write for _Ben Hur_ or _Quo Vadis_.


----------



## George O

Bohuslav Martinu (1890-1959)

Symphony No. 2

Fantaisies Symphoniques (Symphony No. 6)

Czech Philharmonica Orchestra / Vaclav Neumann

on Supraphon (Prague), from 1977


----------



## Marschallin Blair

GregMitchell said:


> *I would not place it above my own personal favrouite (the live Bavarian Radio recording with Baker and Kmentt), but it is interesting to hear the work with a baritone, for all my preference remains a female voice.*












. . . without cavil or qualification.

Dame Janet breaks me every time.

Her _"Der Abschied"_ is penetratingly sublime in every way.


----------



## eljr

*Khatia Buniatishvili
Kaleidoscope*


----------



## Marschallin Blair

*


George O said:












Bohuslav Martinu (1890-1959)

Symphony No. 2

Fantaisies Symphoniques (Symphony No. 6)

Czech Philharmonica Orchestra / Vaclav Neumann

on Supraphon (Prague), from 1977

Click to expand...

*^ I really love the colors in this photo.

It really needs a feline Diva as a jewel-in-the-crown though.

- No, not me in a Julie Newmar Catwoman outfit!

Rather the Divine Miss 'Em.' _;D_


----------



## Marschallin Blair

*


eljr said:



Khatia Buniatishvili
Kaleidoscope

Click to expand...

*^ How is that?

I love her Chopin if not her Liszt (which seems too hard-driven).


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1964.


----------



## Mahlerian

Catching up again on BSO programs.

Kancheli: Dixi, for choir and orchestra; Rachmaninoff: Rhapsody on a Theme of Paganini; Shostakovich: Symphony No. 8 in C minor
Nicholai Lugansky, piano; Tanglewood Festival Chorus; Boston Symphony Orchestra, cond. Nelsons
http://www.wgbh.org/programs/The-Boston-Symphony-Orchestra-in-Concert-1641

The Kancheli piece, a US premiere, was relatively underwhelming despite its sound and fury. This series's performancs of Shostakovich's symphony will be compiled for a Deutsche Grammophon release, and based on this sample, I'm not expecting much. The third movement is the slowest and most lumbering rendition I've heard, lacking in either force or drama. Nelsons milks the many climaxes of the work as much as possible, but I remain unconvinced by his interpretation or much of the piece itself.


----------



## realdealblues

*Alfred Brendel
Complete Philips Recordings
CD2*









*Franz Joseph Haydn*
Piano Sonata #33 in C minor, H. 16/20
Piano Sonata #59 in E-flat major, H. 16/49
[Rec. 1979]


----------



## Marschallin Blair

*


GregMitchell said:












If Attila is a step up from Alzira, which it followed, it is still a product of the Risorgimento, for the most part noisy and brash, though with occasional moments of tenderness and beauty. It nonetheless shows more of Verdi's individual voice emerging.

The opera retains a tenuous foothold on the repertoire and there are quite a few recordings out there, mostly live (even one with Christoff as Attila). I think this is one of only two studio recordings, the other being also conducted by Gardelli, with Nesterenko and Sass as Attila and Odabella. I don't know it, but I can't imagine it being better than this version.

The men (Raimondi, Bergonzi and Milnes) could hardly be bettered, and this is probably one of Deutekom's best recordings. For my taste, though, the voice is too pallid and light for this music, and her lower register, so important in this role, is weak. She doesn't appear on any of the subsequent Philips early Verdi sets, so perhaps Gardelli had his doubts too.

That said, she doesn't do a bad job in a role that really requires an Abigaille voice (but how many of those are there?).

Click to expand...

*









I'm the other way around: I have the 'Sass' with Gardelli but I haven't heard the Gardelli with 'Deutekom.'

I do need to hear the Gardelli with Deutekom, 'despite' Deutekom.

In all truth though, I didn't think Sass herself was all that great. . . but perhaps I'll give it another spin.

I listened to it once rather cursorily when I got a big batch of arsvocalis Callas cd's- and You-Know-Who took the priority.

(I enclosed a pictured the Hungaroton cd since I couldn't find an Internet picture of the arsvocalis incarnation.)


----------



## DavidA

Bach St Matthew Passion / Jacobs

Missed having our usual listen over Easter so making up tonight. Every time I listen to it I wonder whether this is the greatest musical work ever written. Certainly right up there!


----------



## eljr

*Angela Hewitt
Domenico Scarlatti: Sonatas*


----------



## Haydn man

Highly recommended


----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## Marschallin Blair

*


eljr said:












Khatia Buniatishvili
Kaleidoscope

Click to expand...

*^ I don't know what it is about that picture- is it the Russian (or 'Georgian,' in Khatia's case) _femme fatale_ thing or something?

But Khatia reminds me of Lena Olin in the film _Romeo's Bleeding_. Ha. Ha. Ha. Ha.










In the film, she winks at Gary Oldman, pulls the trigger, and then flashes him a 'huge' smile.

And then he wakes up from his dream of her.

- My kind of girl. _;D_


----------



## Mahlerian

Schubert: Symphony No. 1 in D, No. 2 in B-flat
Chamber Orchestra of Europe, cond. Abbado


----------



## ShropshireMoose

Rebecca Clarke: Viola Sonata/Passacaglia/Lullaby/Lullaby on an Ancient Irish Tune/Morpheus/Chinese Puzzle/I'll Bid My Heart Be Still/Untitled Piece Philip Dukes/Sophia Rahman
Rebecca Clarke: Dumka Daniel Hope/Philip Dukes/Sophia Rahman
Rebecca Clarke: Prelude, Allegro and Pastorale Robert Plane/Philip Dukes

Dvorak: Piano Quartet in E-flat, Op.87 Juilliard Quartet/Rudolf Firkusny

Rachmaninoff: Rhapsody on a theme of Paganini, Op.43 William Kapell/Robin Hood Dell Orchestra/Fritz Reiner
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto No.2 in C Minor William Kapell/Robin Hood Dell Orchestra/William Steinberg
Rachmaninoff: Prelude in C-sharp Minor, Op.3 No.2
Shostakovich: Preludes, Op.34 Nos. 5, 10 and 24 William Kapell

A very enjoyable CD of the viola music of Rebecca Clarke. She was a pupil of Stanford, and on the evidence of these works, should have written much more than she did, her career as a composer ultimately suffered due to the misguided perception that women could not compose. This remarkable Viola Sonata tied for first place in a competition sponsored by Elizabeth Coolidge, Mrs. Coolidge used her casting vote in favour of a piece by Ernest Bloch. It was then suggested by at least one writer that Rebecca Clarke was a pseudonym for Bloch as no woman could have written a piece like that!! At 27 minutes it is the most substantial piece on this disc, and a marvellous piece of music very well played. The rest of the CD is equally enjoyable and I strongly recommend it to you all.
Then the 2nd Dvorak Piano Quartet in a performance that remains unsurpassed, what wonderful commitment from Firkusny and the Juilliards, everything is just right about it. Much the same could be said for William Kapell's superb playing of the two Rachmaninoff works, a supremely talented musician, and the recordings are excellent.


----------



## Cosmos

For his birthday, Piano Concertos nos. 3 and 2










I reversed the order just because I love the 2nd better and so wanted to save the best for last. Rachmaninoff's second is one of the main reasons I got into classical to begin with


----------



## Balthazar

*Rachmaninov ~ Variations*

The latest release from Daniil Trifonov, including one of his own compositions.

Rachmaninov ~ Paganini Variations, Op. 43
Rachmaninov ~ Chopin Variations, Op. 22
Rachmaninov ~ Corelli Variations, Op. 42
Trifonov ~ _Rachmaniana_


----------



## Cosmos

Balthazar said:


> Rachmaninov ~ Chopin Variations, Op. 22


If it's anything like this performance on youtube, then I need this CD. One of my favorite works.


----------



## deprofundis

Im currently lisening to an incredible cd from the estonian philharmonic called Gesualdo, there is some Gesualdo but the highlight is the homage to Gesualdo called Carlo by Brett Dean and the piece by the gentelmen called Erkki Sven Tuur, great cd for Gesualdo devotee, than i bought missa l'homme armée from Ockeghem on naxos i had order it, the last cd is a cheap pick
not that the music is cheap but the price was, hildegard von Bingen performed by barbara zanichelli this is a suprise pick since i got tired of hildegard a bit but seen this cd for like 6$ than i were like ok the price of admission is cheap but it sound ok so i bought it.


----------



## Alfacharger

First, the Tchaikovsky First.










Then the six by C.P.E. Bach.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Tonight and tomorrow morning - the final part of Hindemith's orchestral works taking in the years 1947-1963, including four short-ish wind concertos which compliment the series of equally short-ish wind sonatas he composed between the 30s and 50s.

_Suite französischer Tänze_ for chamber orchestra (1948), Concerto for Clarinet & Orchestra (1947), Concerto for Horn & Orchestra (1949), Concerto for Trumpet, Bassoon & Strings (1949), Concerto for Flute, Oboe, Clarinet, Bassoon, Harp & Orchestra (1949), Sinfonietta in E (1949-50), Symphony in B-flat for Concert Band (1951), Symphony - _Die Harmonie der Welt_ (1951), _Pittsburgh Symphony_ for orchestra (1958), March _(über den alten Schwizerton)_ (1960) and Organ Concerto (1962-63):


----------



## D Smith

More Rachmaninov for his birthday. This recording of Symphony No. 2 by Jansons and St Petersburg is actually quite good. Jansons can be unmemorable for me sometimes but not here.










This recording of the Suites for two pianos is gorgeous by Argerich and Rabinovitch; both the music and performance. Recommended.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Bruckner, Symphony No. 4. Mahler, Symphony No. 9.*


----------



## Blancrocher

Marcelle Meyer playing Scarlatti and Bach.


----------



## Jeffrey Smith

GregMitchell said:


> If *Attila* is a step up from *Alzira*, which it followed, it is still a product of the _Risorgimento_, for the most part noisy and brash, though with occasional moments of tenderness and beauty. It nonetheless shows more of Verdi's individual voice emerging.
> 
> The opera retains a tenuous foothold on the repertoire and there are quite a few recordings out there, mostly live (even one with Christoff as Attila). I think this is one of only two studio recordings, the other being also conducted by Gardelli, with Nesterenko and Sass as Attila and Odabella. I don't know it, but I can't imagine it being better than this version.
> 
> The men (Raimondi, Bergonzi and Milnes) could hardly be bettered, and this is probably one of Deutekom's best recordings. For my taste, though, the voice is too pallid and light for this music, and her lower register, so important in this role, is weak. She doesn't appear on any of the subsequent Philips early Verdi sets, so perhaps Gardelli had his doubts too.
> 
> That said, she doesn't do a bad job in a role that really requires an Abigaille voice (but how many of those are there?).


I have the Muti recording. Either it is a studio recording or they managed the miracle of total silence from the La Scala audience. I never got into it: Verdi wrote such great music later that I prefer to stick to them.

Current listening
From the EMI Callas Live Recitals, Paris 1963 and 1976
Eight tracks from 1963, high vocal and audio quality, rounded out by one 1976 track [Beethoven's Ah! perfido] with such bad sound quality that any vocal imperfections are thoroughly obscured.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Nielsen, Symphony No. 4*

Thompson plays it as it _should_ sound and Martinon plays it as it _can_ sound.


----------



## bejart

Jan Vanhal (1739-1813): Sinfonia in D Major, Bryan D7

Riyoko Matsui leading the Haydn Sinfonietta Haydn


----------



## Sloe

I am listening to the first symphony by Jean Sibelius on radio performed by The Norwegian Radio Orchestra.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

I never would have believed it until I heard it myself. It's actually palatable....









APRIL FOOLS!!!!!!!


----------



## Blancrocher

Marcelle Meyer playing Bach's Fantasia & Fugue in A minor BWV 904 and Partita #6:


----------



## Mahlerian

Huilunsoittaja said:


> I never would have believed it until I heard it myself. It's actually palatable....
> 
> View attachment 83161
> 
> 
> APRIL FOOLS!!!!!!!


Wow, did you make that yourself? That's not a bad Photoshop.


----------



## pmsummer

A WORCESTER LADYMASS
_"A reconstruction of a 13th century votive Mass to the Virgin Mary, based on surviving manuscripts from a Benedectine Abbey in the English Midlands. Inserted amid the medieval music are a Credo and Benedicamus Domino specially composed for this programme." _
*Gavin Bryars*
Trio Medieval
Anna Maria Friman - voice
Linn Andrea Fuglseth - voice
Torunn Østrem Ossum - voice​
_ECM New Series_


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Mahlerian said:


> Wow, did you make that yourself? That's not a bad Photoshop.


from the website at the bottom, andersonroe.com, they made it.


----------



## Mahlerian

Huilunsoittaja said:


> from the website at the bottom, andersonroe.com, they made it.


Oops. Didn't look closely enough, I guess.


----------



## Conglomerate




----------



## Pugg

​
*Mozart*: Piano Concertos Nos. 13 & 17


----------



## Adam Weber

About an hour in. It's blowing my mind.


----------



## Pugg

Balthazar said:


> *Rachmaninov ~ Variations*
> 
> The latest release from Daniil Trifonov, including one of his own compositions.
> 
> Rachmaninov ~ Paganini Variations, Op. 43
> Rachmaninov ~ Chopin Variations, Op. 22
> Rachmaninov ~ Corelli Variations, Op. 42
> Trifonov ~ _Rachmaniana_


Had rave reviews on this side of the pond:tiphat:


----------



## Pugg

​Wonderful Saturday morning music from *Clervaux *


----------



## severance68

I hadn't even realized yesterday was Rachmaninoff's birthday, but I felt like hearing Concerto No. 2 while doing some reading...

*Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto No. 2
Van Cliburn, piano
Fritz Reiner/Chicago Symphony Orchestra
Recorded March 31 and April 2, 1962*


----------



## Pugg

​
*Teresa Berganza ; Spanish Soul .

*
CD3:
Heitor Villa-Lobos (1887-1959):
1. Viola quebada, song for voice & piano (Canções típicas brasileiras No. 6), A. 159/6
2. Adeus Ema, desafio for voice & piano (Canções típicas brailieras No. 7), A. 159/7
3. Canção do poeta do século XVIII, for voice & piano, A. 486
4. Samba clássico, song for voice & piano ("Ode"), A. 498
5. Desejo, song for voice & piano (Serestas No. 10), A. 216/10
6. Xangô, song for voice & piano (Canções típicas brasileiras No. 4), A. 159/4
Juan Antonio Alvarez Parejo, (piano)
Recorded October 1983, Church of Seon. Switzerland

Francisco Ernani Braga (1868-1945):
7. O'Kinimbá, for voice & piano (Canción de Makumba)
8. Capim di Pranta, for voice & piano (Canción Jongo)
9. Nigue-Nigue-Ninhas, for voice & piano (Canción de cuna afro-brasileña)
10. São João-Dã-Ra-Rão, for voice & piano (Canción de ronda infantil, Piani)
11. Engenho novo, for voice & piano (Canción de trabajo, Rio Grande do Norte)
12. A casinha pequenina, for voice & piano (Canción amorosa)
Juan Antonio Alvarez Parejo, (piano)
Recorded October 1983, Church of Seon. Switzerland

Carlos Guastavino (b.1912):
13. Milonga de dos Hermanos, for voice & piano
14. Hermano (Canción del Sur), for voice & piano
15. Mi viña de Chapanay, for voice & piano
16. La Rosa y el sauce, for voice & piano
17. Pampamapa (Aire de Huella), for voice & piano
18. Se equivocó la paloma, for voice & piano
19. Abismo de sed, for voice & piano (Zamba)
20. Bonita rama de sauce, song for voice & piano
21. El Sampedrino, for voice & piano (Canción Pampeana)
Juan Antonio Alvarez Parejo, (piano)
Recorded October 1983, Church of Seon. Switzerland


----------



## Pugg

​
*Schumann/ Prokofiev; piano concerto's *
_Van Cliburn _


----------



## Pugg

​
*Donizetti: Lucia di Lammermoor*

_Beverly Sills, Carlo Bergonzi, Piero Cappuccilli, Justino Díaz_

Ambrosian Opera Chorus & London Symphony Orchestra, *Thomas Schippers*


----------



## Haydn man

Great way to start the weekend with the Saturday Symphony for this week
Schubert No.4 by the ever reliable ACSMF with Marriner


----------



## eljr

*Leonard Bernstein / Orchestre National de France
Franck: Symphony in D Minor; Roussel: Symphony No. 3*


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mendelssohn: Symphony No. 2* in B flat major, Op. 52 'Lobgesang'

Christiane Karg, Christina Landshamer (sopranos) & Michael Schade (tenor)
Chorus & Orchestra of Bavarian Radio, _Pablo Heras-Casado
_:tiphat:


----------



## Jeff W

*In which there is no sleep but there is Schubert*

Good morning TC! Getting things started off bright and early with the Saturday Symphony!









Symphonies No. 4 (the Saturday Symphony) and No. 2. Jos van Immerseel conducting Anima Eterna. Lovely period instrument performances!


----------



## Vasks

_LPs_

*Suppe - Overture to "Poet and Peasant" (Paray/Mercury)
J. Strauss, Jr. - Artist's Quadrille (Fiedler/RCA)
Brahms - Violin Sonata #1 (Stern/Columbia)
R. Strauss -Suite from "Der Rosenkavalier" (Ormandy/Columbia)*


----------



## DavidA

Liszt Piano Concerto 1 - Argerich / Abbado


----------



## Pugg

Next on:

​*Debussy: Le Martyre de Saint Sébastien
*
_Sylvia McNair (soprano), Ann Murray (mezzo-soprano), Nathalie Stutzmann (mezzo-soprano), Leslie Caron (narrator)_

London Symphony Orchestra, London Symphony Chorus, Michael Tilson Thomas


----------



## eljr

*Various Artists
The History of Classical Music in 24 Hours

CD XIX:
Lasting Impressions*


----------



## Blancrocher

Mahler: Symphony 2 (Scherchen)

It's going to be a good day--I can feel it.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Varese, Arcana*

It's 10 minutes until I have to sit through a mind-numbing eight-hour online continuing education seminar, so I'm gearing up mentally with Martinon's take on Edgard Varese.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Rachmaninov*: Piano Concerto 2 - Paganini Variations
Raymond Lewenthal


----------



## elgar's ghost

A 20th century keyboard miscellany this afternoon.

Piano Sonata no.1 in A, Piano Sonata no.2 in G and Piano Sonata no.3 in B-flat (all 1936):










_Fireworks and the Profane Waltzes_ (1919), _The Golden Bird_ [after a sculpture by C. Brâncuși] (1921), Second Sonata [_Airplane_] (1921), _Jazz Sonata_ [Sonata no.4] (1922), _Mechanisms_ (1923), Third Sonata [_Death of Machines_] (1923), _Little Shimmy_ (1923), _Sonata sauvage_ (1923), Sonata V (1922-23), _Sonatina for Radio_ (1929) and _Sonatina 1932_ (1932):










_Au gré des ondes_ (1946), _Bergerie_ (1947), Sonata (1948), _Blackbird_ (1950), _Tous les chemins...mènent à Rome_ (1961), _Résonances_ (1965), _Petit air à dormir debout_ (1981), _Mini-prélude en éventail_ (1987) and Trois Preludes (1973/1977/1988):










_Induló (March)_ for piano four-hands (1942), _Polifón etüd (Polyphonic Étude)_ for piano four-hands (1943), Allegro for piano four-hands (1943), _Három lakodalmi tánc (Three Wedding Dances)_ for piano four-hands (1950), Sonatina for piano four-hands (1950), Capriccios nos. 1 and 2 for piano (1947), _Invention_ for piano (1948), Three Pieces for Two Pianos (1976), _Continuum_ for harpsichord (1968), _Passacaglia ungherese_ for harpsichord (1978), _Hungarian Rock (Chaconne)_ for harpsichord (1978), _Ricecare - Omaggio a Girolamo Frescobaldi)_ for organ (1951), _Volumina_ for organ (1961-62) and _Two Studies_ for organ (1962/1969):


----------



## Pugg

​*Ivo Pogorelich* plays; Ravel and Prokofiev

*Ravel*:Gaspard de la Nuit
*Prokofiev*iano Sonata No. 6 in A major, Op. 82


----------



## eljr

*Various Artists
The History of Classical Music in 24 Hours*

*CD XX:
12 Points of View*


----------



## deprofundis

*Hildegard von Bingen *performed by Barbara Zanichelli, it featured in instrumentation the service of adele bardazzi gothic harp,frederico bardazzi vielle and Elena sartori portable organ. it more interresting than the naxos version, were talking here of course of celestial harmonies responsorie and antiphons, since the brilliant version cheaper and has instrumental toping, this make it more interresting it only cost me 6 bucks were can you go wrong whit 6$.


----------



## StlukesguildOhio




----------



## starthrower




----------



## George O

Bohuslav Martinu (1890-1959): Concerto for Oboe and Orchestra

Frantisek Hantak, oboe
Brno State Philharmonic Orchestra / Martin Turnovsky

Richard Strauss (1864-1949): Concerto for Oboe and Orchestra

Frantisek Hantak, oboe
Brno State Philharmonic Orchestra / Jaroslav Vogel

on Supraphon (Prague), from 1963


----------



## opus55

Benjamin Godard: Violin Sonatas


----------



## Pugg

​
*Balfe: Satanella (or 'The Power of Love')*
New performing edition by Richard Bonynge

_Sally Silver, Catherine Carby (sopranos), Christine Tocci, Elizabeth Sikora (mezzo-sopranos), Kang Wang (tenor), Quentin Hayes, Anthony Gregory, Frank Church (baritones), Travor Bowes (bass)
_
Victorian Opera Orchestra & John Powell Singers, *Richard Bonynge
*


> Satanella was Michael William Balfe's 23rd opera, first presented at Covent Garden in 1858 to much acclaim. It remained in the repertoire for over 60 years, touring to Sydney, New York and Philadelphia. A hybrid of classical opera with a sprinkling of stand-alone ballads, beloved by singers of the day for sheet sales promotion, the score is also notable for its Italianate flow of recitatives, moving arias, concerted pieces and ensembles and, not least, the haunting 'Power of Love' melody. Richard Bonynge, an acknowledged master of eighteenth and nineteenth-century opera, has edited the new performing edition.
> 
> "Satanella's stagey conventions and plonking couplets rather disconcertingly reveal what Gilbert and Sullivan were parodying. The only way to perform this is full-bloodedly. Richard Bonynge whips up his Victorian Opera Orchestra for this premiere recording. The capable young professional case includes Bonynge regular Sally Silver as a bright Satanella, promising lyric tenor Kang Wang as Rupert, with Christine Tocci a plangent Lelia" BBC Music Magazine, April 2016 ****
> 
> "Bonynge is unsurpassed in this repertoire; he keeps it zipping buoyantly along, effortlessly supporting his singers and clearly relishing every baleful horncall, rippling harp and languishing cello solo. His cast, too, feels near-ideal. The young Chinese-born tenor Kang Wang is a Rupert of considerable dash, and Sally Silver sings the title-role…with sweetness and sparkle" Gramophone Magazine, April 2016


----------



## AClockworkOrange

I have tickets to see the Met Opera's 2015/16 production of Puccini's Madama Butterfly at my local Cinema in just over an hour.

Really looking forward to seeing it.


----------



## bejart

Giacomo Cervetto (1682-1783): Cello Trio No.1 in A Minor

Jitka Vlasankova, Petr Hejny and Jaroslav Kulhan, cellos -- Giedre Luksaite-Mrazkova, harpsichord


----------



## Cosmos

Started off with this week's Saturday Symphony, Schubert 4










Not as "tragic" as I expected. I guess I've been conditioned to think of heavier works with said title, living in a Post-Mahlerian world. Anyway, still a lot of fun. Energetic finale.

Next, instead of doing work, I'm going to procrastinate with Poulenc - Dialogue Des Carmélites










An opera I've never heard before, has been in my collection for a while gathering digital dust. Time to fix that.


----------



## Morimur




----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## millionrainbows

elgars ghost said:


> This is the Orff work I would like to investigate next. I gather this is the only recording currently available (although it's a pity that the libretto is not available with the CD edition). Any views on the work would be gratefully received, pm.
> 
> :tiphat:












I have this one, and it's still available last time I checked. From what these liner notes say, this was criticized because it has a religious significance; it tells of a scenario in which all sins are forgiven, by being erased as if they never occurred. Critics saw this as Orff's way of trying to justify or redeem the atrocities Germany committed in WWII. Those critics say that this cannot be accepted; those actions must never be forgotten. It's a good work; although my first impression was of a bunch of people yelling in German. It is certainly not as prosaic as Carmina Burana. That work induced fear when it was released and performed in 1938-1944, because the general pagan and ritualistic sound of it freaked people out. There was already a climate of fear as to what Germany was up to. I think we can all enjoy these works today without any trepidation. I think Orff was a good guy, and the allegations against him for being a sympathizer can be dispelled, in that he had a close friend in the White Rose movement. His later series of pedagogical piano works for children (available on Celestial Harmonies) make him, for me, a progenitor of minimalism. This influence can still be heard in the music of Hans Roedelius, a member of the German electronica group Cluster, who worked with Brian Eno. These CDs are available on the Blue Sky label.


----------



## Morimur

millionrainbows said:


> I have this one, and it's still available last time I checked. From what these liner notes say, this was criticized because it has a religious significance; it tells of a scenario in which all sins are forgiven, by being erased as if they never occurred. Critics saw this as Orff's way of trying to justify or redeem the atrocities Germany committed in WWII. Those critics say that this cannot be accepted; those actions must never be forgotten. It's a good work; although my first impression was of a bunch of people yelling in German. It is certainly not as prosaic as Carmina Burana. That work induced fear when it was released and performed in 1938-1944, because the general pagan and ritualistic sound of it freaked people out. There was already a climate of fear as to what Germany was up to. I think we can all enjoy these works today without any trepidation. I think Orff was a good guy, and the allegations against him for being a sympathizer can be dispelled, in that he had a close friend in the White Rose movement. His later series of pedagogical piano works for children (available on Celestial Harmonies) make him, for me, a progenitor of minimalism. This influence can still be heard in the music of Hans Roedelius, a member of the German electronica group Cluster, who worked with Brian Eno. These CDs are available on the Blue Sky label.


That cover is a thing of beauty.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Woah.... this is a good recording... the sound quality resonates so wonderfully...


----------



## pmsummer

BACH RECITAL
_BWV 828, 971, 914_
*Johann Sebastian Bach*
Glenn Gould - piano

_Columbia_


----------



## Mahlerian

Saturday Symphony:
Schubert: Symphony No. 3 in D, No. 4 in C minor "Tragic"
Chamber Orchestra of Europe, cond. Abbado


----------



## opus55

Ropartz: Violin Sonatas










Vaughan Williams: Oboe Concertos










Snow in April!


----------



## schigolch




----------



## bejart

Beethoven: Piano Trio No.5 in D Major, Op.70, No.1, "Ghost"

Beaux Arts Trio: Menahem Pressler, piano -- Isadore Cohen, violin -- Bernard Greenhouse, cello


----------



## Easy Goer

Tchaikovsky Violin Concerto & Brahms Double Concerto. Christian Ferras Violin, Paul Tortelier Cello, Conductors Constantin Silvestri & Paul Kletzki with The Philharmonia Orchestra.


----------



## starthrower

Feldman-Piano, Violin, Viola, Cello (1987)

It seems miraculous that a country such as America could produce in Feldman the musical equivalent of a Zen master.


----------



## cwarchc

Exploring


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Mozart, Violin Sonata in B flat, K454*

It's amazing how cheap these BBC discs are in used CD stores. This one was 25 cents.


----------



## hpowders

Easy Goer said:


> Tchaikovsky Violin Concerto & Brahms Double Concerto. Christian Ferras Violin, Paul Tortelier Cello, Conductors Constantin Silvestri & Paul Kletzki with The Philharmonia Orchestra.


A "Golden Oldie"!


----------



## Haydn man

A second version of No.4 for this weeks SS followed by The Unfinished


----------



## KenOC

For the Saturday Symphony: Schubert's Symphony No. 4, "Tragic." Again, Marc Minkowski with Les Musiciens du Louvre Grenoble. Certainly not very tragic, but very nice!


----------



## Balthazar

*Schubert ~ Symphonies Nos. 4, 5, and 7*

Marc Minkowski leads Les Musiciens du Louvre. ^^ See above two posts for pics.

The 4th for SS, the other two for fun.

I am going to follow the album and designate the "Unfinished" as the 7th.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Beethoven, Sonata No. 3 for Piano and Cello*


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Mozart, Symphony No. 35*

Bruno Walter, Columbia Symphony.


----------



## ShropshireMoose

Anton Rubinstein: Symphony No.2 in C, Op.42 "Ocean" Westphalian Symphony Orchestra/Richard Kapp

Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No.3 in C, Op.26 William Kapell/Dallas Symphony Orchestra/Antal Dorati
Khachaturian: Piano Concerto in D-flat, Op.38 William Kapell/Boston Symphony Orchestra/Serge Koussevitzky
Shostakovich: Preludes, Op.34 Nos. 5, 10 and 14 William Kapell

Rubinstein's "Ocean" Symphony, went through a number of revisions, ending up as a seven movement work, this recording contains five movements (it's the six movement version shorn of one of the slow movements), and is very enjoyable. The performance is fine, the orchestra bringing much enthusiasm to bear upon it. I confess a degree of nostalgia, as this recording was a great favourite of the gentleman that I was apprenticed to when I first started work, he would bring a tape of it which we would play in our workshop (my original job was as an apprentice piano repairer), and I grew fond of it then, and remain fond of it now. Happy days.
Then more from the brilliant William Kapell, I'd not heard his recording of the Prokofiev 3rd before, it is superb, and Dorati and the Dallas Orchestra are every bit as good. Dorati was a truly wonderful conductor. As was Koussevitzky, and this version of the Khachaturian Concerto is one to treasure. This is a superb set.


----------



## ProudSquire

*Brahms *

String Sextet No.1 in B flat Major









:tiphat:


----------



## elgar's ghost

More piano works from Ligeti and Hindemith tonight:

_Musica ricercata_ (1951-53), _Études_ Book One (1985), _Études_ Book Two (1988-94) and _White on White_ from _Études_ Book Three (1995):










_Drei wunderschöne Mädchen im Schwarzwald_ - eight waltzes for piano four-hands op.6 (1916), _Ragtime (wohltemperiert)_ for large orchestra [arr. by composer for piano four-hands] (1921), _Mathis der Maler_ - Symphony for orchestra [arr. by composer for piano four-hands] (1933-34), Sonata For Piano Four-Hands (1936) and Sonata for Two Pianos (1942):


----------



## AClockworkOrange

AClockworkOrange said:


> I have tickets to see the Met Opera's 2015/16 production of Puccini's Madama Butterfly at my local Cinema in just over an hour.
> 
> Really looking forward to seeing it.


I thoroughly enjoyed this performance - from the cast to the sets, it was simply outstanding. Kristine Opolais was particularly enthralling, the ensemble as a whole perfomed wonderfully. I have only praise for this performance.

Attending Cinema Screenings is something I will definitely be doing a lot more of in future. The start of an addictive hobby. If I cannot attend a live performance in the flesh, this is a more than acceptable alternative indeed.


----------



## Blancrocher

Mahler: Das Lied von der Erde (Tennstedt)


----------



## Mahlerian

Blancrocher said:


> View attachment 83182
> 
> 
> Mahler: Das Lied von der Erde (Tennstedt)


Now *that* is a fine recording!


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

A new discovery for me: Hans Abrahamsen!  HURRA!


----------



## Blancrocher

Mahlerian said:


> Now *that* is a fine recording!


One of my favorites in my collection--glad to get your support!


----------



## Morimur

Not a Wagnerian but this splendid recording might convert me...


----------



## Conglomerate




----------



## Guest

Pugg said:


> Had rave reviews on this side of the pond:tiphat:


This one, too! I hope he records Rachmaninov's Piano Sonatas, as No.1 that he played in LA was incendiary!


----------



## severance68

Continuing with Rachmaninov...
*
Piano Concerto No. 3
Vladimir Ashkenazy, piano
Eugene Ormandy/Philadelphia Orchestra
Recorded December 2, 1975
RCA Red Seal/Sony Classical (2010 reissue)*


----------



## TurnaboutVox

*Monteverdi
L'Orfeo *
Capella Antiqua München; Cathy Berberian, Max van Egmond, Rotraud Hansmann, Lajos Kozma
Concentus Musicus Wien, Nikolaus Harnoncourt [Teldec, 1992 / 2008]


----------



## D Smith

For Saturday Symphony: Schubert Symphony No. 4 and my go to recording - Harnonocurt/Royal Concertgebouw










And then switching gears - a previous Saturday Symphony encore. Miaskovsky Symphony No. 6 conducted by Svetlanov.


----------



## Cosmos

*Messiaen* - Four Rhythmic Etudes (1949-1950)
Listening to it off of youtube, Yvonne Loriod





And so I believe it came from this album:


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

A wonderful selection of Mady Mesplé's recorded works that was released in 2011 in celebration of her 80th year. The same year she was also became Commandeur of the Legion of Honor. Currently listening to disc 3... marvelous performances of French mélodies by Hahn, Debussy, Fauré, Ravel, Poulenc, Satie, etc...


----------



## opus55

Beethoven: Symphony No. 7
_Berliner Philharmoniker|Claudio Abbado_


----------



## Guest




----------



## tortkis

Béla Bartók: Complete Works (Decca)








CDs 1-10 Orchestral and Stage Works
CDs 11-16 Chamber Works
CDs 21-29 Piano Works
CDs 30-32 Celebrated Performances

Received this yesterday, just started listening to CD 1.


----------



## deprofundis

*Ockeghem/Desprez split cd naxos*, all do if knew there was a requiem of Ockeghem on naxos i would had order the requiem first, so now i most order his requiem.But Missa l'homme armé is far from boring, it's well sung, some imbecil trash Ockeghem on YouTube and give him dislike, i disagree, if you dont like him you probably dont like franco-flemish polyphony and your narrow mind, than we have and ending track of Josquin Desprez kinda neet to have them both on this cd.So over all good cd, vocal music is like Jackson Pollock either you get it or you dont, it may take time before you get use to it or you may never get it.


----------



## Conglomerate




----------



## bejart

Casimir Antonio Cartellieri (1772-1807): Clarinet Concerto No.3 in E Flat

Prague Chamber Orchestra with Dieter Klocker on clarinet


----------



## Morimur

tortkis said:


> Béla Bartók: Complete Works (Decca)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CDs 1-10 Orchestral and Stage Works
> CDs 11-16 Chamber Works
> CDs 21-29 Piano Works
> CDs 30-32 Celebrated Performances
> 
> Received this yesterday, just started listening to CD 1.


Can't believe you already pulled the trigger. What's the verdict???


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

Still in the mood for French mélodies: Hahn, Saint-Saëns, Ravel, Fauré, Debussy, Loeffler, etc... all performed beautifully by Anne Sophie von Otter.


----------



## Pugg

​*Haydn: Nelson Mass.*
Marschall/ Watkinson/ Lewis / Holl.

Sir Neville Marriner conducting


----------



## Pugg

Easy Goer said:


> Tchaikovsky Violin Concerto & Brahms Double Concerto. Christian Ferras Violin, Paul Tortelier Cello, Conductors Constantin Silvestri & Paul Kletzki with The Philharmonia Orchestra.


A must have for violinist !


----------



## Pugg

StlukesguildOhio said:


> A wonderful selection of Mady Mesplé's recorded works that was released in 2011 in celebration of her 80th year. The same year she was also became Commandeur of the Legion of Honor. Currently listening to disc 3... marvelous performances of French mélodies by Hahn, Debussy, Fauré, Ravel, Poulenc, Satie, etc...


Very under estimated singer:tiphat:


----------



## opus55

Mozart: Piano Concerto 16


----------



## Pugg

​*Mozart; Horn Concertos;
Barry Tuckwell *


----------



## Pugg

​*Mozart*; concertos for 2 and 3 pianos.
_Barenboim / Schiff.
Sir George Solti._


----------



## Pugg

​
*Ravel*: Daphnis et Chloé: Suite No. 2
*Roussel*: Bacchus et Ariade, Suite No. 2


----------



## Pugg

​
_Puccini: Madama Butterfly_
Recorded in The Santa Cecilia Hall at the Accademia Nazionale di Santa Cecilia, Auditorium Parco della Musica, in Rome 7-19 July 2008, coincidentally the year celebrating the 150th anniversary of Puccini's birth.

_Angela Gheorghiu (Butterfly), Jonas Kaufmann (Pinkerton)_, Enkelejda Shkosa (Suzuki), Fabio Capitanucci (Sharpless), Gregory Bonfatti (Goro) & Raymond Aceto (Bonzo)

Orchestra e Coro dell'Accademia Nazionale di Santa Cecilia, Antonio Pappano

March 2009

"


> Gheorghiu somehow conveys not only the depth of Butterfly's love but also her inner knowledge that, in fact, her belief in Pinkerton's devotion is hopeless. This is a mature interpretation which suggests strength above all, so that the touches of vulnerability are added with subtlety. ...Jonas Kaufmann is an ardent Pinkerton... Enkelejda Shkosa is a vivid Suzuki and Fabio Capitanucci the sympathetic Sharpless. ...Antonio Pappano takes a less driven and melodramatic way with the score than Karajan in his three recordings; it's nearer in mood to Barbirolli... though there is no lack of passion at the great climaxes - just listen to the spine-tingling moment of the sighting of the ship."
> Gramophone 2009


----------



## ShropshireMoose

Rameau: Complete Works for Harpsichord George Malcolm

J.S. Bach: Partita No.4 in D, BWV 828 William Kapell

There's a whole world of wonder and variety in Rameau's harpsichord pieces and no one brings all this out to greater effect or enjoyment than George Malcolm, a fine pair of LPs. Still in baroque mode, Bach's 4th Partita is most beautifully played by William Kapell, I can't think of a performance that I've enjoyed more. The Allemande is particularly moving, it seems so simple in some ways, yet Kapell's wonderful legato phrasing and sense of line are a sheer joy and the product of a superb musician and wonderful pianist. This set is a real bargain.


----------



## severance68

*Prokofiev: Symphony No. 5
Recorded October 28, 1963

Erich Leinsdorf Conducts Prokofiev
Disc 2
Leinsdorf/Boston Symphony Orchestra
RCA Red Seal/Sony Classical (2011 issue)*


----------



## kanishknishar

*#38 - Ton Koopman/Amsterdam Baroque Orchestra - Mozart's Symphonies No. 17 and 18*








​I don't think I like this overly HIPsterized Mozart.


----------



## eljr

*Dvořák & Lalo - Cello Concertos
Johannes Moser
Johannes Moser, Jakub Hrůša	, PKF - Prague Philharmonia*


----------



## Pugg

​*Granados; Spanish dances.*
_Alicia de Larrocha_


----------



## eljr

*
The Sixteen / Gabrieli Consort / King's College Choir of Cambridge Allegri: Miserere; Tallis: Lamentations of Jeremiah*


----------



## Taggart

Lyrical and graceful. Our interest definitely perked up when we got on to Geminiani's Scots Airs!


----------



## seven four

new Eno - the Ship


----------



## Bayreuth

Symphony no. 1, by JOHANESS BRAHMS
Kurt Sanderling conducting the Staatskapelle Dresden


----------



## Pugg

seven four said:


> new Eno - the Ship


Wrong thread I guess


----------



## Pugg

​
*Schubert: Die schöne Müllerin, D795
*
_Ian Bostridge (tenor), Graham Johnson (piano)_ & Dietrich Fischer-Dieskau (reader)


----------



## Bayreuth

Vespro della Beata Vergine 1610, by CLAUDIO MONTEVERDI
John Eliot Gardiner conducting the Monteverdi Choir and Orchestra


----------



## Pugg

​
*Scarlatti *:Stabat Mater a 10 voci
5 Sonatas for Organ
Salve Regina

Choir of Christ Church Cathedral Oxford, Francis Grier


----------



## eljr

*Beaux Arts Trio / Kurt Masur
Beethoven: Triple Concerto; Choral Fantasia; Coriolan & Egmont Overtures*


----------



## Vasks

*Carvalho - Overture to "L'Eumene" (Rolla/Hungaroton)
F. J. Haydn - Piano Trio in E, Hob.XV: 28 (Beaux Arts/Philips)
W. A. Mozart - Symphony #27 (Mackerras/Telarc)*


----------



## starthrower

Violin Concerto No. 2


----------



## Pugg

Yevgeny Sudbin plays Liszt, Ravel & Saint-Saëns

*Liszt:*
Funérailles (Harmonies poétiques et religieuses, S. 173 No. 7)
Transcendental Study, S139 No. 10 'Appassionata'
Transcendental Study, S139 No. 11 'Harmonies du soir'
Sonetto 47 del Petrarca (Années de pèlerinage II, S. 161 No. 4)
Sonetto 104 del Petrarca (Années de pèlerinage II, S. 161 No. 5)
Sonetto 123 del Petrarca (Années de pèlerinage II, S. 161 No. 6)

*Ravel*:Gaspard de la Nuit

*Saint-Saëns*anse macabre, Op. 40

based on the transcription by Franz Liszt

Yevgeny Sudbin (piano)


----------



## starthrower

Morimur said:


> Can't believe you already pulled the trigger. What's the verdict???


??? He just received it yesterday. If I didn't already have the piano box, I'd pick up this set.
Presto Classical has a great sale price. http://www.prestoclassical.co.uk/r/Decca/4789311


----------



## bejart

Anna Bon di Venezia (ca.1740-1767?): Flute Sonata in F Major, Op.1, No.2

Sabine Dreier, flute -- Irene Hegen, piano


----------



## Foghunter

Bruckner 2 (Venzago's 1877 Novak version). In the long line of 'still to check out', this one came up today. Interesting for the fast chamber orchestra approach, but Giulinni with the Wiener on Testament stays on my top.


----------



## Jos

Brahms
Quintet in F minor

Barry Douglas and the Tokyo String Quartet

RCA red seal, 1987
American Pressing

Wonderful chambermusic, beautifully played and recorded.

Next up:








Haydn,
Cello concerto nr.1 in D major
Stuttgarter Kammerorchester; Karl Münchinger
Pierre Fournier

Decca 10" mono
Dutch pressing, '50s


----------



## Pugg

​
*Auber: Le Domino noir*
Sumi Jo/ Vernet/ Ford/ Power et al.

_Richard Bonynge_ conducting this wonderful opera:tiphat:


----------



## George O

Gustav Mahler (1860-1911): Symphony No. 2 "Resurrection"

Berliner Philharmoniker / Sir John Barbirolli
Maria Stader, soprano
Janet Baker, mezzo-soprano
Chor der St. Hedwigs-Kathedrale, Berlin

2-CD set on Testament (England), from 2003
recorded live June 3, 1965


----------



## starthrower

Lulu Suite
Der Wein
Lyric Suite for Orchestra


----------



## senza sordino

Haydn violin concertos, cello concertos and one harpsichord concerto
View attachment 83202


Schubert Rosamunde and Death and the Maiden
View attachment 83203


Brahms German Requiem
View attachment 83204


Schoenberg String Quartet no 1 and Verklärte Nacht 
View attachment 83205


Mahler Symphony no 1 & Totenfeier
View attachment 83206


----------



## bejart

Haydn: Symphony No.91 in E Flat

Adam Fischer directing the Austro-Hungarian Haydn Orchestra


----------



## eljr

*Kronos Quartet
Henryk Górecki: String Quartet No. 3*


----------



## tortkis

Morimur said:


> Can't believe you already pulled the trigger. What's the verdict???





starthrower said:


> ??? He just received it yesterday. If I didn't already have the piano box, I'd pick up this set.
> Presto Classical has a great sale price. http://www.prestoclassical.co.uk/r/Decca/4789311


I've always been wanting to check out Bartók's music other than some chamber works and late orchestral works I had heard, and thinking to get the Kocsis's box set of the complete piano works, so I jumped at it when I saw the release news. (Thanks to Pugg.) I just started listening to few discs, so I cannot tell anything about the whole set, but I enjoyed the early works (very Romantic, a bit surprising to me.) I am looking forward to hearing many of the recordings which I read good reviews of.


----------



## Cosmos

Haven't listened to this piece in forever,

Debussy - La Mer


----------



## tortkis

seven four said:


> new Eno - the Ship


I didn't know this release. Is it an ambient work like his previous album?


----------



## pmsummer

IN GABRIEL'S GARDEN
_Jean-Joseph Mouret - Jeremiah Clarke - G. Torelli - H. Purcell - Jean-François Dandrieu - Charpentier - Stanley - J.S. Bach_
*Wynton Marsalis*
English Chamber Orchestra
Anthony Newman - conductor

_Sony Masterworks_


----------



## Mahlerian

Philippe Manoury: Jupiter, for flute and electronics
Sophie Cherrier









Schoenberg: 4 Lieder op. 2, 6 Lieder op. 3
Konrad Jarnot, Urs Liska


----------



## seven four

Angela Hewitt - Claude Debussy: Solo Piano Music


----------



## TurnaboutVox

*Grażyna Bacewicz*
String Quartet No. 6 (1960)
String Quartet No. 1 (1939)
String Quartet No. 3 (1947)
String Quartet No. 7 (1965)

String Quartet No. 4 (1951)
String Quartet No. 2 (1943)
String Quartet No. 5 (1955)

Lutosławski Quartet [Naxos, 2012 & 2015]

A fine mid-20th century string quartet cycle.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Currently watching a documentary on Sir Peter Maxwell Davies on BBC4.


----------



## eljr

*Kronos Quartet
Henryk Górecki: String Quartets Nos. 1 "Already it is Dusk" & 2 "Quasi una Fantasia"*


----------



## pmsummer

TRIODION
*Arvo Pärt*
Polyphony
Christopher Bowers-Broadbent - organ
Stephen Layton - conductor

_Hyperion_


----------



## bejart

Jan Ladislav Dussek (1760-1812): String Quartet in B Flat, Op.60, No.2

Camesina Quartet: Johannes Gebauer and Karen Walthinson, violins --Irina Alexandrovna, viola -- Martin Burkhardt, cello


----------



## jim prideaux

Staatskapelle Dresden conducted by Davis performing Schubert's 5th and 6th Symphonies.....


----------



## Cosmos

More orchestral music, Borodin - Symphony no.2 in b minor


----------



## Haydn man

For Sunday evening


----------



## eljr

*BEETHOVEN AND MOZART WITH SIMON RATTLE AND MITSUKO UCHIDA AT THE EASTER FESTIVAL
BERLINER PHILHARMONIKER*


----------



## Mahlerian

Takemitsu: Rain Tree Sketch, Rocking Mirror Daybreak, Rain Tree Sketch II, Masque, Waves, Cross Talk, Itinerant, Stanza I, Rain Spell
Ensemble Takemitsu


----------



## Dr Johnson

Sallinen, Concerto for Flute and Orchestra, "Harlekiini".


----------



## opus55

Delives: Lakme


----------



## ShropshireMoose

Vierne: Symphony No.2 in E for Organ, Op.20 Pierre Cocherau (Notre-Dame Cathedral, Paris)

A splendid record of this wond'rous composition, it sounds superb and the playing is a real joy.


----------



## GreenMamba

Josquin, Missa La Sol Fa Re Mi. Tallis Scholars.


----------



## Cygnenoir

Liszt: Christus


----------



## George O

Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart (1756-1791): Sonata in D Major, KV 488

Witold Lutosławski (1913-1994): Variations on a Theme by Paganini

Johannes Brahms (1833-1897): Variations on a Theme by Haydn, op 56b

Kyoto Yamamoto (b. ?-) - Astor Piazzola (1921-1992): Le Grand Tango

encore:
Yang-Jong Hwang (b. ?-): A Harvest Festival of the Taiwanese Indigene

Yeung-Shao Piano Duo:
Nam Yeung, piano
Tina Shao, piano

5 stars


----------



## Alfacharger

The more I listen to this recording, the more I find this to be one of the finest interpretations of this symphony ever recorded. The final movement is devastating.








]


----------



## Guest

I enjoyed a non-commercial (broadcast on NPR ages ago as part of the "Grand Piano" concert series) recital by pianist John Ogdon recorded in 1977. It might be one of the most mind-blowing displays of virtuosity I have ever heard. At the end, the series' announcer said, "I doubt that Bosendorfer Imperial Grand will ever be the same." No kidding.

Program:

Busoni: 6 Sonatinas
Liszt: Totentanz (solo version)
Alkan: Concerto for Solo Piano


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

Pugg said:


> ​
> *Ravel*: Daphnis et Chloé: Suite No. 2
> *Roussel*: Bacchus et Ariade, Suite No. 2


I've rarely come upon Roussell mentioned on TC... and I can't say I was overly impressed with his symphonies... although admittedly it was quite a few years ago that I listened to them. I did, however, quite enjoy his mélodies, _Deux poèmes de Ronsard_, Op. 26, scored for voice, piano, and flute as recorded by Mady Mesplé. I think I may need to delve deeper into his work.


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

I stumbled upon this disc on Spotify. Jean Cras was a French composer from the early 20th century. He was a career naval officer and close friend of Henri Duparc. His naval duties left him little time to devote to his musical work, still he continued to compose throughout his life, mainly writing chamber music and songs. His musical compositions were inspired by his native Brittany, his travels to Africa, and most of all, by his sea voyages. The rhythmic drive of his works are suggestive of folk-music, African music, and even jazz.


----------



## pmsummer

StlukesguildOhio said:


> I stumbled upon this disc on Spotify. Jean Cras was a French composer from the early 20th century. He was a career naval officer and close friend of Henri Duparc. His naval duties left him little time to devote to his musical work, still he continued to compose throughout his life, mainly writing chamber music and songs. His musical compositions were inspired by his native Brittany, his travels to Africa, and most of all, by his sea voyages. The rhythmic drive of his works are suggestive of folk-music, African music, and even jazz.


Thank you! THIS is why I come here!


----------



## severance68

*Jerry Goldsmith: Masada
Music from the ABC mini-series
Recorded 1981
(Varese Sarabande, 1990 CD edition)*


----------



## bejart

Jan Vanhal (1739-1813): Sinfonia in F Major

Riyoko Matsui leading Haydn Sinfonietta Tokyo


----------



## senza sordino

A whole lotta Holst today

Walt Whitman Overture, Cotswolds Symphony, A Winter Idyll, Japanese Suite, Indra - A Symphonic Poem. A wonderful CD, glad I purchased it a couple of years ago. 
View attachment 83213


The Planets, this is the most impressive version I've heard. Once I heard this, I got rid of my other CDs. 
View attachment 83214


Somerset Rhapsody, Beni Mora, Invocation for cello and orchestra, Fugal Overture, Egdon Heath, Hammersmith
View attachment 83215


Double Concerto for two violins and orchestra, Two songs without words, Lyric Movement, Brook Green Suite, A fugal concerto for oboe and flute, St Paul's Suite
View attachment 83216


Oh to be in England now that Spring is here


----------



## tortkis

Georg Philipp Telemann: 12 Fantaisies pour la Basse de Violle - Thomas Fritzsch (viola da gamba) (Coviello Classics)









_Telemann's 12 Fantasias for viola da gamba have been considered as the lost "amber room" of solo gamba music: their publication was documented, yet not a single copy appeared to have survived the centuries. The discovery of probably the only surviving copy must be viewed as a musical sensation._ (World premier recording)


----------



## Pugg

Copland:
"Fanfare for the Common Man" (December 15, 1958 New York, St. George Hotel),
"Connotation's" (September 23, 1962 New York, Philharmonic Hall),
"Inscape" (October 17, 1967 New York, Philharmonic Hall),
"El Salon Mexico" Columbia Symphony Orchestra (March 22, 1951 Unknown)
New York Philharmonic


----------



## Pugg

Cosmos said:


> Haven't listened to this piece in forever,
> 
> Debussy - La Mer


Wonderful recording :tiphat:


----------



## Pugg

opus55 said:


> Delives: Lakme


A connoisseur in French music :tiphat:


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Callas is so unbelievably fleet and nuanced in "_Una voce poco fa."_

. . . and of course, 'delightfully minxy.' _;D_

I need to play it again.


----------



## Pugg

*Handel; Aria's
Renée Fleming *


----------



## Jeffrey Smith

Pugg said:


> *Handel; Aria's
> Renée Fleming *


Are the criticisms of that CD justified? Everything I've heard suggests it is near the bottom on the list of Fleming recordings.


----------



## ProudSquire

*Tchaikovsky*

Symphonies no.4 in F minor Op.36









WoW!! Superb Indeed!:tiphat:


----------



## Marschallin Blair

*


Jeffrey Smith said:



Are the criticisms of that CD justified? Everything I've heard suggests it is near the bottom on the list of Fleming recordings.

Click to expand...

*

I imagine so- although in all truth I haven't heard Fleming's Handel.

But if its anything like her_ Verismo _or_ Bel Canto _recital cd's, I imagine that its pleasantly boring.

- Which of course means that its not for me.


----------



## Pugg

Jeffrey Smith said:


> Are the criticisms of that CD justified? Everything I've heard suggests it is near the bottom on the list of Fleming recordings.


The opinion of most off the critics, specially the amateurs are water on a duck's back to me.
However, I agree, not the best but still worth hearing .

Sounds better then my voice anyway.


----------



## Pugg

​Next on:
*Mahler; Symphony no 7*
Leonard Bernstein :tiphat:


----------



## Marschallin Blair

*


Marschallin Blair said:






I imagine so- although in all truth I haven't heard Fleming's Handel.

But if its anything like her Verismo or Bel Canto recital cd's, I imagine that its pleasantly boring.

- Which of course means that its not for me.

Click to expand...



















*
. . . in fact, I'd go on to say that I'm not interested in singers that are 'today,' or 'yesterday'. . . or even singers that are 'soon going to retire.'

I'm only interested in singers that are 'forever.'

--


----------



## KenOC

Arvo Part, Summa and other works. Some beautiful music here. Paavo Järvi with the Estonian National Symphony Orchestra.


----------



## severance68

*Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto No. 1
Tedd Joselson, piano
Eugene Ormandy/Philadelphia Orchestra
Recorded October 2, 1974

Tchaikovsky: Eugene Onegin - Waltz/Polonaise 
Ormandy/Philadelphia Orchestra 
recorded January 14, 1965

Eugene Ormandy Conducts Tchaikovsky
Discs 8, 9
RCA Red Seal/Sony Music Entertainment (2013 issue)*


----------



## Pugg

​
*Schubert: Winterreise 
Jonas Kaufmann *


----------



## tdc

A nice recording of the J.S. Bach Complete Lute Works performed by Konrad Junghanel


----------



## Pugg

​
*Donizetti: Linda di Chamounix*

_Eglise Gutiérrez (Linda), Ludovic Tézier (Antonio), Stephen Costello (Carlo), Marianna Pizzolato (Pierotto), Alessandro Corbelli (Marchese de Boisfleury), Bálint Szabó, Elizabeth Sikora (Maddalena)_, Luciano Botelho (Intendant)

Orchestra and Chorus of the Royal Opera House, Covent Garden, Sir Mark Elder



> "Dramatically conducted by Elder, the ROH casts the opera without a weak link. Eglise Gutierrez's soprano shines most in her glittering high notes; Stephen Costello's elegant, Italianate Carlo is youthful enough to retain sympathy; the contrasting serious and buffo bass parts of Linda's father, Antonio, and the Marquis are superbly taken by Ludovic Tézier and Alessandro Corbelli...All in all, the strongest possible case for reviving this unjustly neglected piece." Sunday Times, 22nd May 2011 ***


*



> "Mark Elder's conducting is punchy and delicate by turns, the chorus and orchestra responding to his vigilant control of dynamics...The best performance comes from Alessandro Corbelli, in a part that could have been written for him. Ludovic Tezier spins a beautiful proto-Verdian line as Linda's father, and Balint Szabo is his equal ...As a whole the performance does the composer proud." Gramophone Magazine, August 2011


"


> What this recording of 2009 concert performances at Covent Garden underlines is that it contains some of the mature Donizetti's most refined and melancholic music...Mark Elder conducts a characteristically stylish performance. Eglise Gutiérrez has the musicality to impress in the title role, and Stephen Costello makes an attractive Carlo - a valuable addition to Opera Rara's Italian series." Financial Times, 16th July 2011 ****





> "[Elder] infuses the whole performance with conviction, right from the rather impressive overture...All the singers are up to their roles, and the playing of the orchestra is bold; even the most conventional passages sweep you along. This opera has been recorded before, but not to this standard. It's hard to imagine this set ever being replaced, or even rivalled." BBC Music Magazine, August 2011 *****





> "Alessandro Corbelli, seasoned as he is, is in his element...As they are so good, it would be unfair to say that Gutierrez rises above her colleagues, except in range, but her singing deserves full praise...Stephen Costello produces a clear voice, without strain and well supported...The chorus, orchestra and conductor join the singers in making this a set to captivate bel canto enthusiasts." International Record Review, October 2011


"


> Cuban coloratura soprano Eglise Gutiérrez heads up a cast of promising young bel canto singers including Stephen Costello as Carlo and the wonderful Italian mezzo Marianna Pizzolato in the trouser-role of Pierotto." Katherine Cooper, Presto Classical, June 2014


----------



## ShropshireMoose

Brahms: Violin Concerto in D, Op.77 Nathan Milstein/Philharmonia Orchestra/Anatole Fistoulari

Daniel Jones: Symphony No.4 "In Memory of Dylan Thomas" Royal Philharmonic Orchestra/Sir Charles Groves

Milstein's glorious 1960 recording of the Brahms Violin Concerto is one of my favourite versions of this work. Everything about it seems just right, he was a superb artist and I feel very privileged to have seen him several times in concert. Then Daniel Jones deeply moving tribute to his great friend Dylan Thomas. It was composed in 1954 and is, to my mind, a work well worth getting to know. Snoutey approves heartily of it, she sang along to several passages, particularly in the first movement, but then, she's a great admirer of Dylan Thomas, particularly "Portrait of the Artist as a Young Dog" (which incidentally, features Daniel Jones, named in that as Dan Jenkyn) and insisted that I post the following picture of herself with the wooden carving of Dylan Thomas in Laugharne:


----------



## jim prideaux

at work-I pod-Martinu cello concertos- Wallfisch,Belohlavek and the Czech Philharmonic.......

a while since I listened to these works but still of the quality I remember...unless I am mistaken I can hear the exiles longing for his homeland!


----------



## eljr

MANFRED HONECK AND YO-YO MA AT THE EASTER FESTIVAL
BERLINER PHILHARMONIKER
MANFRED HONECK
Yo-Yo Ma
20/03/2016

Johannes Brahms
Tragic Overture in D minor (00:16:14)

Robert Schumann
Cello Concerto in A minor (00:33:54)

Yo-Yo Ma Cello
Piotr Ilyich Tchaikovsky
Symphony No. 6 in B minor Pathétique(00:51:52)


----------



## dieter

Mahlerian said:


> Philippe Manoury: Jupiter, for flute and electronics
> Sophie Cherrier
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Schoenberg: 4 Lieder op. 2, 6 Lieder op. 3
> Konrad Jarnot, Urs Liska


You just like sexy covers.


----------



## dieter

TurnaboutVox said:


> *Grażyna Bacewicz*
> String Quartet No. 6 (1960)
> String Quartet No. 1 (1939)
> String Quartet No. 3 (1947)
> String Quartet No. 7 (1965)
> 
> String Quartet No. 4 (1951)
> String Quartet No. 2 (1943)
> String Quartet No. 5 (1955)
> 
> Lutosławski Quartet [Naxos, 2012 & 2015]
> 
> A fine mid-20th century string quartet cycle.


And, what are they like?


----------



## dieter

Cosmos said:


> More orchestral music, Borodin - Symphony no.2 in b minor


Please try and get hold of Sanderling's recordings. Tjeknavorian is good, Sanderling's is GREAT. I have them both. The Sanderling will also give you the most hauntingly desolate and TRUE Borodin 'In the Steppes of Central Asia'. Please, do yourself a favor, post your review on this site. It is one of the GREAT recordings, but alas and alack, how much greatness is recognized in its lifetime.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Beethoven*: Symphony 6 Scherchen


----------



## Pugg

​
*Yevgeny Sudbin plays Haydn
*

Larking with Haydn
arr.Yevgeny Sudbin

Haydn:
Piano Sonata No. 47 in B minor, Hob.XVI:32
Piano Sonata No. 60 in C major, Hob.XVI:50
Piano Sonata No. 53 in E minor, Hob.XVI:34
Fantasia (Capriccio) in C major, Hob. XVII:4
Andante & Variations in F minor, Hob.XVII:6 (Sonata - un piccolo divertimento)
Yevgeny Sudbin (piano)


----------



## eljr

*Various Artists
The History of Classical Music in 24 Hours

CD XXI:
Minimalism *


----------



## AClockworkOrange

*Stanford: Symphony No.1*









Stanford's First Symphony performed by Vernon Handley & the Ulster Orchestra.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Brahms/ Paganini* et al.
_Joshua Bell_ debut album .


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Sinopoli plays the first movement climax of the Sibelius_ Violin Concerto _with more exotic Sibelian grandeur than any performance I've ever heard.

Excellent recorded 4D DG engineered sound.


----------



## George O

Maurice Ravel (1875-1937)

Boléro
Pavane pour une Infante défunte
Rapsodie espagnole
La Valse
Daphnis et Chloé (Suite No. 2)

Minnesota Orchestra / Stanislaw Skrowaczewski

SACD on Mobile Fidelity Sound Lab (Sebastopol, California), from 2003
originally released 1975

5 stars
my favorite Bolero recording


----------



## Jeff W

*In which there is snow!*

Good morning TC from cold, snowy and windy Albany!

Started off last night by listening to a concert that was given back in November by the Hudson Valley Philharmonic under their music director Randall Craig Fleischer. The program was Bartok's _Music for Strings, Percussion and Celesta_, Ravel's Piano Concerto in G (with Sean Chen as soloist) and closed out with the Symphony No. 1 by Sibelius.









Next, I listened to _La Mer_ by Claude Debussy and _The Fountains of Rome_ and _The Pines of Rome_ by Respighi. Fritz Reiner conducted the Chicago Symphony Orchestra.









Next I listened to a disc that is new to me, the Bekova Sisters playing the Piano Trio by Nikolai Rimsky-Korsakov (a pretty good, if a little overly long piece) and their own arrangement of Mussorgsky's _Pictures at an Exhibition_ for piano trio. I thought their arrangement of _Pictures_ was excellent.









Since it is snowing, I thought I'd play a little 'Wintry' music (even if it is technically spring and baseball season is supposed to start today (the Yankees have had their opener postponed until tomorrow due to inclement weather...)). Anyway, the New York Philharmonic under Leonard Bernstein plays Tchaikovsky's Symphony No. 1 _Winter Dream_ and Symphony No. 2 _Little Russia_


----------



## Pugg

*Brahms ; A German Requiem.*
_Lucia Popp / Wolfgang Brendel_.
Sinopoli conducting :tiphat:


----------



## Selby

Chen Yi (b. 1953)
Sound of the Five (various chamber pieces)
Third Angle New Music Ensemble


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Jeffrey Smith said:


> Are the criticisms of that CD justified? Everything I've heard suggests it is near the bottom on the list of Fleming recordings.


I actually quite like it. I definitely prefer it to her _Bel Canto_ album, and some of the other Italian stuff. My favourites are _I Want Magic_, _Strauss Heroines_ and _Great Opera Scenes_, all absolutely first rate.


----------



## Vasks

*Verhulst - Overture: Gijsbrecht van Aemstel (Steen/NM)
Diepenbrock - Hymn for Violin and Orchestra (Verhey/Chandos)
Vermeulen - Symphony #6 (Rozhdestvensky/Chandos)*


----------



## pmsummer

OBOE CONCERTI
_Concerti a Cinque Op. 9_
*Tomaso Giovanni Albinoni*
_Concertos for Oboe, Strings, and Basso Continuo_* 
Georg Philipp Telemann*
Hans de Vries - oboe
Alma Musica Amsterdam
Bob van Asperen - director

_Virgin Veritas_


----------



## Marschallin Blair

*


GregMitchell said:



I actually quite like it. I definitely prefer it to her Bel Canto album, and some of the other Italian stuff. My favourites are I Want Magic, Strauss Heroines and Great Opera Scenes, all absolutely first rate.

Click to expand...

*I'll have to get _I Want Magic_. I have the other two.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mozart: Le nozze di Figaro, K492*

_Lucia Popp (Susanna), Kiri Te Kanawa (Countess Almaviva), Frederica von Stade (Cherubino)_, Samuel Ramey (Figaro), Thomas Allen (Count Almaviva), Robert Tear (Basilio), Kurt Moll (Bartolo), Jane Berbié (Marcellina), Giorgio Tadeo (Antonio), Philip Langridge (Curzio), Yvonne Kenny (Barbarina)

London Philharmonic Orchestra, _Sir Georg Solti_



> "The most enchanting of Susannas on record, Lucia Popp gives a sparkling and radiant performance. Crowning all is the Countess of Kiri Te Kanawa. With a superb, vivid recording, this now make a clear first choice for a much-recorded opera." Penguin Guide





> "Solti's Figaro has one of the finest casts of singers that one could contemplate and at the recording session in June of 1981 they were all in fine voice." Gramophone Magazine, April 1984





> "Kiri te Kanawa sings the Countess's aria with meltingly beautiful tone...The discreet flirtation with Cherubino...is done with some feeling...Thomas Allen is quite simply superb as the Count." Gramophone Magazine, Awards Issue 2011


----------



## Selby

Mitsuki Dazai
Autumn: Music for Solo Koto


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Segerstam's last four minutes or so of his Ondine Helsinki Sibleius' _Seventh _is sublime beyond belief. I absolutely treasure it. The articulation of the strings is alternately serene and febrile in ecstatic expressivity. I love it so much. I can't believe I haven't put it on in quite some time, in fact.


----------



## Pugg

Vasks said:


> *Verhulst - Overture: Gijsbrecht van Aemstel (Steen/NM)
> Diepenbrock - Hymn for Violin and Orchestra (Verhey/Chandos)
> Vermeulen - Symphony #6 (Rozhdestvensky/Chandos)*


Are you Dutch by any change?


----------



## TurnaboutVox

*Josquin Des Prez
Missa Pange Lingua
Motets*
Maitrise des Pays de Loire; Sei Voci A, Bernard Fabre-Garrus
[Naive, 2000]


----------



## realdealblues

Pugg said:


> ​
> *Mozart: Le nozze di Figaro, K492*
> 
> _Lucia Popp (Susanna), Kiri Te Kanawa (Countess Almaviva), Frederica von Stade (Cherubino)_, Samuel Ramey (Figaro), Thomas Allen (Count Almaviva), Robert Tear (Basilio), Kurt Moll (Bartolo), Jane Berbié (Marcellina), Giorgio Tadeo (Antonio), Philip Langridge (Curzio), Yvonne Kenny (Barbarina)
> 
> London Philharmonic Orchestra, _Sir Georg Solti_


I love that one just for Ramey's voice!


----------



## realdealblues

*Alfred Brendel
Complete Philips Recordings
CD3









Franz Joseph Haydn
*Piano Sonata #53 in E minor, H. 16/34
Piano Sonata #47 in B minor, H. 16/32
Piano Sonata #56 in D major, H. 16/42
Fantasia in C major, H. 17/4
Adagio in F major, H. 17/9*
[Rec. 1984]
*


----------



## Bayreuth

Requiem, by GIUSEPPE VERDI
Sir Georg Solti conducting the Chicago Symphony Orchestra; with Leontyne Price, Janet Baker, Veriano Luchetti and José Van Dam









Simply wonderful


----------



## Vasks

Pugg said:


> Are you Dutch by any change?


Not an ounce of Dutch blood in me, Pugg. But, I definitely have some French.


----------



## Blancrocher

Dvorák: Cello Concerto; Bruch: Kol Nidrei; Bloch: Schelomo (Fournier/Szell)


----------



## Balthazar

*Fauré ~ The Piano Quartets*

Eric Le Sage and friends perform.


----------



## Mahlerian

dieter said:


> You just like sexy covers.


Well, I don't dislike them, but I prefer sexy music.


----------



## George O

Edgard Varèse (1883-1965)

Déserts

-Paris Instrumental Ensemble for Contemporary Music / Konstantin Simonovitch
Electronic tape prepared by Columbia-Princeton Electronic Music Center

Hyperprism
Intégrales
Density 21.5

-Paris Instrumental Ensemble for Contemporary Music / Konstantin Simonovitch
Michel Debost, flute

on Angel (Hollywood, California), from 1971


----------



## Marschallin Blair

*


George O said:












Bohuslav Martinu (1890-1959): Concerto for Oboe and Orchestra

Frantisek Hantak, oboe
Brno State Philharmonic Orchestra / Martin Turnovsky

Richard Strauss (1864-1949): Concerto for Oboe and Orchestra

Frantisek Hantak, oboe
Brno State Philharmonic Orchestra / Jaroslav Vogel

on Supraphon (Prague), from 1963

Click to expand...

*









You really do have a thing for color blocking, George.

You can be a Special Envoy to the House of Blair any day. _;D_

--


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1991, 1999.


----------



## Dr Johnson

Sonata for Violin and Piano No. 1


----------



## pmsummer

George O said:


> Edgard Varèse (1883-1965)
> 
> Déserts
> 
> -Paris Instrumental Ensemble for Contemporary Music / Konstantin Simonovitch
> Electronic tape prepared by Columbia-Princeton Electronic Music Center
> 
> Hyperprism
> Intégrales
> Density 21.5
> 
> -Paris Instrumental Ensemble for Contemporary Music / Konstantin Simonovitch
> Michel Debost, flute
> 
> on Angel (Hollywood, California), from 1971


You win the Internets today! Wonderful shot!

Great LP, too.


----------



## Vaneyes

StlukesguildOhio said:


> I've rarely come upon Roussell mentioned on TC... and I can't say I was overly impressed with his symphonies... although admittedly it was quite a few years ago that I listened to them. I did, however, quite enjoy his mélodies, _Deux poèmes de Ronsard_, Op. 26, scored for voice, piano, and flute as recorded by Mady Mesplé. I think I may need to delve deeper into his work.


Re *Roussel* symphonies recs, Martinon (No. 2) and Bernstein (No. 3/Sony) are rightful classics. I'm partial to unsung Verrot for No. 4. Eschenbach (No. 1), and his may be the standard for a set (Ondine). :tiphat:


----------



## Vaneyes

Kontrapunctus said:


>


Listen to their Mendelssohn, if you have the chance. :tiphat:


----------



## Vaneyes

Blancrocher said:


> View attachment 83168
> 
> 
> Mahler: Symphony 2 (Scherchen)
> 
> It's going to be a good day--I can feel it.


A M2 that's crazy good. Another in that category, Bernstein's Sony.


----------



## Dr Johnson

Violin Concerto No.1


----------



## Mahlerian

Haydn: Symphony No. 96 in D "Miracle," No. 97 in C
New York Philharmonic, cond. Bernstein


----------



## seven four

Yamashita Kazuhito - Bach Sonatas and Partitas

.


----------



## Conglomerate

Very nice.


----------



## Alfacharger

Very snow day today, time to pull out the Raff Summer Symphony to chase the storm away!


----------



## TurnaboutVox

*Bartók
Piano Concerto No.1, Sz. 83*
Krystian Zimerman, Chicago Symphony Orchestra, Pierre Boulez

*Piano Concerto No.2, Sz. 95*
Leif Ove Andsnes, Berliner Philharmoniker, Pierre Boulez

*Piano Concerto No.3, Sz. 119*
Hélène Grimaud, London Symphony Orchestra, Pierre Boulez
[DG, 2009]










*
Stravinsky
Songs

Hugo Wolf
from Spanisches Liederbuch (Arr. Igor Stravinsky)
Herr, was trägt der Boden hier? (Lord, what does the ground here bear?)
Wunden trägst du.. (Thou art wounded) *

Phyllis Bryn-Julson, John Shirley-Quirk, Ann Murray, Robert Tear
Ensemble Intercontemporain, Pierre Boulez
[DG, 2010]










*
Wolf
Orchesterlieder 
Mörike Lieder
Spanisches Liederbuch
Goethe-Lieder*
Juliane Banse (Soprano), Dietrich Henschel (Baritone)
Rundfunkchor Berlin; Deutsches SO Berlin, Kent Nagano
[HM, 2005]

A wonderful, sumptuous disc


----------



## dieter

George O said:


> Maurice Ravel (1875-1937)
> 
> Boléro
> Pavane pour une Infante défunte
> Rapsodie espagnole
> La Valse
> Daphnis et Chloé (Suite No. 2)
> 
> Minnesota Orchestra / Stanislaw Skrowaczewski
> 
> SACD on Mobile Fidelity Sound Lab (Sebastopol, California), from 2003
> originally released 1975
> 
> 5 stars
> my favorite Bolero recording


This set of Ravel, originally on Vox, recorded in the early 70's is one of the great recordings.


----------



## dieter

Mahlerian said:


> Haydn: Symphony No. 96 in D "Miracle," No. 97 in C
> New York Philharmonic, cond. Bernstein


Wonderful stuff on this set.


----------



## opus55

Mendelssohn: Symphonies Nos.3 & 4










Another great recording by Freiburger Barockorchester.


----------



## KenOC

Mozart, Piano Concerto No. 23 in A. András Schiff with the Camerata Academica des Mozarteums Salzburg, Sándor Végh conducting.


----------



## deprofundis

Im currently lisening my latest purchases

*Lassus '' Missa Surgens Propera + motets *on Regis(some label) and i like it, good for the price of admission 10 bucks and awarded by the prestigeous Gramophone record of the year 2010.Than i will be lisening to* Guillaume Dufay ''O Gemma lux''* by the Huelgas ensemble conducted by Paul van Nevel on harmonia mundi(label), these ares isorhytmic motets , this was something i had to buy,ockay finally* Carmina Burana '' trilogy'' by Orff *on brilliant(label) orchestra of Leipzig Herbert Kegel.I felt lame not having this since Carmina Burana has ''sequel''.So this is what i will be lisening for tonight.


----------



## bejart

Mozart: Divertimento in B Flat, KV 99

Florian Heyerick leading the Kurpfalzischers Kammerorchester Mannheim


----------



## SONNET CLV

The music of Mikhail Nosyrev proves as fascinating as his biography. Due to circumstances of the times, the 19 year old violinist was arrested midway through an orchestral concert in the besieged city of Leningrad in 1943 and after having a death sentence commuted to a prison term, along with his parents, spent the next ten years in a Siberian Gulag. Strangely enough, while in the Gulag, Nosyrev found a copy of Rimsky-Korsakov's theory of instrumentation in the prison camp's library and had time to study it at length. Nosyrev's music on the above disc attests to his abilities as an orchestrator.

Following his release from prison, the thirty year old musician returned to musical activities, eventually rising to the rank of conductor. He wrote his first symphony at the age of 41 in 1965 and his second symphony in 1977 "to the memory of Dmitri Shostakovich" which composer had praised Nosyrev's music and spoke in his defense concerning Nosyrev's denial of admission to the Soviet Composers' Union.

The Third and Fourth Symphonies which appear on this disc were composed 1978-80. They are powerful Soviet era works reflecting the darkness of Shostakovich's most tragic works and the colorfulness of Prokofiev orchestration. But they are also extremely original in form and sound. One senses the Gulag experience hovering behind every phrase.

The opening movement of Symphony Three is a sublime statement of profound sorrow and frenetic energy, always tinged with a dark edge. The final movement (the third) hints at circus music. One is reminded that it was during a performance of the music for Imre Kalman's _The Circus Princess_ that Nosyrev was arrested.

Symphony number Four opens with a solo for four triangles. That sonority draws one into the tragic world of this symphony described by one commentator following its first performance as "a catastrophe symphony". Ghostly stuff, this symphony. Nosyrev died a few months following the work's premier. This is music post-Shostakovich, certainly. And well worth hearing.

When you long for that Gulag experience, count on the music of Mikhail Nosyrev to help you attain some of the spirit of such punishment. I wouldn't want to be without this OLYMPIA disc.


----------



## D Smith

Saint-Saens Symphony No. 3. Edo De Waart/San Francisco. Jean Guillou, Organ. I'm a huge fan of De Waart's 70's recording with the Rotterdam Phil, and this 2015 CD runs a very close second. What he does with the second movement is really quite fascinating; the organ sounds so integrated with the orchestra and so clear, too. The only negative is that the third movement falls apart a little in places but nothing too terrible. The fourth movement is as thrilling as ever and the finale will blow you away. Very recommended.


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1988, 1979.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Enescu, Symphony No. 2*

Horia Andreescu conducting.

I'm making the mistake of hearing this in the background. It makes little sense as background music.


----------



## severance68

*That zany Sony*

When I was in high school, in the '80s, I had a CBS cassette tape titled *The Gershwin Album*, which, sensibly enough, combined 1967 recordings of _Rhapsody In Blue_, _Concerto In F_, _An American In Paris_ and _Porgy and Bess: A Symphonic Portrait_. Philippe Entremont was featured on _Rhapsody _and the _Concerto_, and all tracks featured Eugene Ormandy and the Philadelphia Orchestra. I loved it.










But, in the CD era, CBS's eventual parent, Sony, didn't think it was a good idea to put all of this together in one coherent package. So, to get the same recordings, it took me a few years to compile:

- A disc that combined _Rhapsody _with Falla's _Nights In the Garden of Spain_ and Franck's _Symphonic Variations_;










- Another that combined _Concerto in F_ with Ravel's _Piano Concertos_;










And finally, a compilation that actually dared to put _American in Paris_ and _Porgy and Bess_ on the same disc, but for whatever reason tossed in Grofé 's _Grand Canyon Suite_.










Sigh.

But at last I have my Gershwin Album again.


----------



## Blancrocher

Rawsthorne: Piano Concertos (Tozer/Bamert)


----------



## Easy Goer

Brahms - Ein Deutsches Requiem. Rafael Kubelík & The Bavarian Radio Symphony Orchestra and Chorus. Edith Mathis and Wolfgang Brendel.


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

-Disc 4: Spanish Songs


----------



## ProudSquire

*Tchaikovsky *

Symphony No.5 in E minor Op.64








*Brahms*

Symphony No.1 in C minor Op.68








:tiphat:


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mozart; Piano concertos 1-2-3-4*
_Daniel Barenboim _


----------



## Pugg

Alfacharger said:


> Very snow day today, time to pull out the Raff Summer Symphony to chase the storm away!


How on earth does they find those wonderful cover for such a relative small label :tiphat:


----------



## Pugg

opus55 said:


> Mendelssohn: Symphonies Nos.3 & 4
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another great recording by Freiburger Barockorchester.


Don't you think ,he's much more in line with music then other "new" conductors?


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Ljuba Welitsch's closing scene to _Salome_ from 1944 with Lovro von Matacic is a marvelous collaborative enterprise. The fiercely dramatic conducting of Matacic wonderfully compliments the spoiled, histrionic _princesse_ of Welitsch. . . 'perfectly.'

Absolutely riveting the whole way through.

Welitsch has the power of, say, Maria Cebotari in this role- but very much 'un'-like Cebotari- she 'sounds' like a pampered and unhinged fifteen-year-old. The subtlety of her inflections and the vividness of her expression are captivating. Such a staggering array of youthful lushness and laciviousness of tone I've never before heard in the role.

The sound quality of the recording is of course on the austere side- but I really could care less. I love such thrilling drama.

I thank Greg Mitchell 'so much' for telling me about this. <_Kiss._>


----------



## Pugg

Conglomerate said:


> Very nice.


Very nice indeed :tiphat:


----------



## KenOC

Copland's Symphony No. 3, Bernstein and the NYPO. On the wireless!


----------



## Pugg

​
Dvorák: The Noonday Witch, Op. 108
Dvorák: Symphony No. 8 in G Major, Op. 88


----------



## Guest




----------



## Pugg

*Lehar; Merry Widow* (highlights) 
_Dame Joan Sutherland in a delightful performance._


----------



## severance68

Franz Schubert 
Sonata in A Major, Op. 120, D. 664
Sonata in A Minor, Op. 164, D. 537
Fantasia in C Major, Op. 15, D. 760 (Wanderer Fantasia)
Recorded April 14-17, 1993
*
Jenő Jandó, piano
Schubert Piano Sonatas
Naxos (1994 issue)*










I'm only just now learning to enjoy sonatas. I heard one of Schubert's Military Marches for Four Hands, and think I'd like to find a solid collection of those next.


----------



## severance68

Franz Waxman
_Taras Bulba: The Ride to Dubno_
Recorded July 10-11, 1974

*Sunset Boulevard: The Classic Film Scores of Franz Waxman
Charles Gerhardt/National Philharmonic Orchestra
RCA, 1974*


----------



## Pugg

​
*Charlie Siem plays Bruch, Wieniawski & Ole Bull*
Bruch:Violin Concerto No. 1 in G minor, Op. 26
Bull, O:Cantabile doloroso e Rondo giocoso
Wieniawski:Violin Concerto No. 1 in F sharp minor, Op. 14
Charlie Siem (violin)
London Symphony Orchestra, Andrew Gourlay


----------



## Pugg

​*Boito: Mefistofele
*
_(Mefistofele) Nicolai Ghiaurov, (Faust) Luciano Pavarotti, (Margherita) Mirella Freni, (Elena) Montserrat Caballé, (Marta) Nucci Condò & (Wagner) Piero de Palma
_
London Opera Chorus/Trinity Boys' Choir & National Philharmonic Orchestra,_ Oliviero de Fabritiis
_
Recorded: Walthamstow Assembly Hall, London, August 1980 & January 1982



> "The late de Fabritiis. in what proved to be his swan-song for the gramophone, enters fully into the spirit of the piece, balancing carefully its poetic and dramatic images, emphasising subtly the quaint beauty of Boito's scoring, revelling in its opportunities for orchestral brio ... in an opera named after him, the Devil rightly receives the most imposing interpretation ... Nicolai Ghiaurov ... has a high old time portraying the evil/jolly fellow, all his solos delivered with the vocal equivalent of a leering smile. .. I think the new version is the one to have ... it should make Mefistofele many friends." Gramophone February 1984


----------



## Pugg

​
* Beethoven*: Diabelli Variations (1988)


----------



## eljr

*Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra / Herbert von Karajan
Arthur Honegger: Symphonien Nos. 2 & 3 "Liturgique" *


----------



## Pugg

*Donizetti and Verdi aria's.
*
*Elena Soulitis *


----------



## Jeff W

*In which there is Mozart*

Good morning TC from cold and windy, but thankfully not snowy, Albany! It was all Mozart in this session.









Long a favorite of mine, the Clarinet and Oboe Concertos. Antony Pay plays the basset clarinet and Michel Piguet plays the oboe while Christopher Hogwood conducts the Academy of Ancient Music. This is most definitely a desert island disc for me!









Symphonies No. 39, 40 & 41 and (for whatever reason) the Bassoon Concerto. Jos van Immerseel conducts Anima Eterna and Jane Gower plays the bassoon.









The Violin Concertos and Sinfonia Concertante with Anne-Sophie Mutter playing violin and conduting the London Philharmonic Orchestra. Yuri Bashmet shows up in the Sinfonia Concertante to play his viola.









Late addition, Jos van Immerseel playing the pianoforte in the Piano Concertos No. 22 & 23 while conducting Anima Eterna from the keyboard.


----------



## bejart

Pietro Locatelli (1695-1764): Concerto Grosso in D Major, Op.1, No.9

Jaroslav Krecek leading the Capella Istropolitana


----------



## Pugg

​
*Handel; Water Music/ Royal fireworks music.*
_Orpheus Chamber Orchestra._


----------



## eljr

*Dorothea Röschmann / Christoph Strehl / Claudio Abbado / Mahler Chamber Orchestra
Mozart: Die Zauberflöte [Highlights]*


----------



## Orfeo

*As we speak

*







*

Then Later

*









*And later still (discs I-III)*










*Until next time, stay well and happy listening.
*


----------



## pmsummer

PASSION 
_Lamentationes Jeremiae_ 
*Johannes Tinctoris* 
_Victimae paschali_ 
*Guillaume Dufay* 
_Victimae paschali_ 
*Josquin des Prez* 
_Easter Mass Proper: Introitus, Graduale, Prosa, Communio_ 
*Heinrich Isaac* 
_Crux triumphans_
*Loÿset Compère*
_Vexilla regis_ 
*Guillaume Dufay* 
_Salve crux_ 
*Jacob Obrecht*
Orlando Consort

_Metronome _


----------



## Pugg

Duruflé:Requiem, Op. 9

*Fauré*:Requiem, Op. 48

Judith Blegen (soprano), James Morris (bass)

Atlanta Symphony Orchestra, Robert Shaw


----------



## George O

Johannes Ockeghem (1410/1425-1497)

Requiem

Clemencic Consort / René Clemencic

on HNH (Evanston, Illinois), from 1979
originally released on Harmonia Mundi 1976

details:
http://www.medieval.org/emfaq/cds/hmu999.htm


----------



## Pugg

​
*Strauss: Der Rosenkavalier*

_Renée Fleming (Marschallin), Franz Hawlata (Baron Ochs), Sophie Koch (Octavian), Diana Damrau (Sophie), Jonas Kaufmann (The Italian Tenor),_ Franz Grundheber (Faninal), Jane Henschel (Annina), Wolfgang Ablinger-Sperrhacke (Valzacchi), Irmgard Vilsmaier (Marianne)

Munchner Philharmoniker, _Christian Thielemann_



> "[Fleming] speaks volumes with those expressive eyes and floats the trio's opening phrase to perfection...Sophie Koch produces rich, impassioned sounds and makes a convincing boy...Kaufmann [is] handsome and oddly impressive as the Italian tenor" BBC Music Magazine, August 2010 **





> "...we have Christian Thielemann's immaculately bittersweet conducting and Renée Fleming's Marschallin, sung and acted with superb conviction...Watch out, meanwhile, for Jonas Kaufmann's brief, but sensational appearance as the Italian Tenor." The Guardian, 11th December 2009 ****


"


> this recording...demonstrates [Thielemann's] capacity to combine warmth and depth of texture with clarity of detail and unfailing responsiveness to the nuances of text and character. There's wit here, too, and an immaculately judged playfulness in the waltzes...The Munich Philharmonic has this music in its blood: the string playing is sublime." The Telegraph, 17th January 2013 ****


----------



## Bayreuth

Pugg said:


> ​
> *Strauss: Der Rosenkavalier*
> 
> _Renée Fleming (Marschallin), Franz Hawlata (Baron Ochs), Sophie Koch (Octavian), Diana Damrau (Sophie), Jonas Kaufmann (The Italian Tenor),_ Franz Grundheber (Faninal), Jane Henschel (Annina), Wolfgang Ablinger-Sperrhacke (Valzacchi), Irmgard Vilsmaier (Marianne)
> 
> Munchner Philharmoniker, _Christian Thielemann_
> 
> "


I can only imagine how much you must be enjoying yourself right now, Pugg, listening to one of the greatest operas ever written sung by your fetish Soprano :lol: Have fun!


----------



## Bayreuth

5th Symphony, by GUSTAV MAHLER
Pierre Boulez conducting the Wiener Philarmoniker


----------



## D Smith

Celebrating Albert Roussel's birthday here, a favourite composer of mine.

Bacchus et Ariane Suite; Markevitch, Orchestre Lamoureaux. My favourite version of this, so exciting.










An excellent rendition of the Third Symphony by Deneve.










And of course, Le Festin de l'Araignée performed by Georges Pretre/Orchestre National de France. A Roussel feast.


----------



## pmsummer

CATALOGUE D'OISEAUX
*Olivier Messiaen*
Martin Zehn - piano

_Arte Nova_


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1981, 1960 - '82.


----------



## Vaneyes

severance68 said:


> When I was in high school, in the '80s, I had a CBS cassette tape titled *The Gershwin Album*, which, sensibly enough, combined 1967 recordings of _Rhapsody In Blue_, _Concerto In F_, _An American In Paris_ and _Porgy and Bess: A Symphonic Portrait_. Philippe Entremont was featured on _Rhapsody _and the _Concerto_, and all tracks featured Eugene Ormandy and the Philadelphia Orchestra. I loved it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But, in the CD era, CBS's eventual parent, Sony, didn't think it was a good idea to put all of this together in one coherent package. So, to get the same recordings, it took me a few years to compile:
> 
> - A disc that combined _Rhapsody _with Falla's _Nights In the Garden of Spain_ and Franck's _Symphonic Variations_;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Another that combined _Concerto in F_ with Ravel's _Piano Concertos_;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And finally, a compilation that actually dared to put _American in Paris_ and _Porgy and Bess_ on the same disc, but for whatever reason tossed in Grofé 's _Grand Canyon Suite_.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sigh.
> 
> But at last I have my Gershwin Album again.


Also, John McGlinn's EMI recs (Porter, etc.) are worth seeking out. :tiphat:

McGlinn bio:

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/John_McGlinn


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Wonderful virtuoso singing from Sandrine Piau, but also wonderfully affecting in the slower arias. Christophe Rousset and Les Talens Lyriques provide sparkling, accompaniments.

A delightful disc.


----------



## eljr

*31/12/2004
New Year's Eve Concert

BERLINER PHILHARMONIKER
SIR SIMON RATTLE

Carl Orff
Carmina burana Cantiones profanae (01:03:11)

Sally Matthews Sopran, Lawrence Brownlee Tenor, Christian Gerhaher Baß, Rundfunkchor Berlin, Boys of the Staats- und Domchor Berlin*


----------



## Balthazar

*Brahms ~ Two Clarinet Sonatas, Op. 120

Reger ~ Two Clarinet Sonatas, Op. 49*

Guy Yehuda on clarinet, Ralph Votapek at the piano. First listen.


----------



## realdealblues

*Alfred Brendel
Complete Philips Recordings
CD4









Franz Joseph Haydn
*Piano Sonata #58 in C major, H. 16/48
Piano Sonata #61 in D major, H. 16/51
Piano Sonata #60 in C major, H. 16/50
*[Rec. 1982]
*


----------



## deprofundis

*Paolo de Firenze '' Narcisso speculando'' *performed by mala punica conducted by non other than Pedro Memelsdorff, so i know i can trust this record whit sutch great ensemble and conductor.Early madrigali are quite something, the instrumental part are beautifull has well ,hey it's harmonia mundi(what should i expect).That about it, have a nice day folks.


----------



## Cosmos

Off of youtube, listening to Martinu's Symphony 1










Which is fantastic so far! Now I want to listen through all of the symphonies!


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 2007.


----------



## eljr

*Brussels Philharmonic Orchestra / Flemish Radio Choir / Hervé Niquet
Johannes Brahms: Ein Deutsches Requiem*


----------



## AClockworkOrange

The Pavel Haas Quartet performing Prokofiev's two String Quartets and Sonata for two Violins.

A fantastic grouping of works given superb performances.


----------



## pmsummer

SUMER IS ICUMEN IN
_Medieval English Songs_
*The Hilliard Ensemble*

_Harmonia Mundi _


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

Ludwig van Beethoven - Symphony No. 5 in C minor; Symphony No. 8 in F Major; Fidelio - Overture (Herbert von Karajan; Beriner Philharmoniker).









Coming back to Beethoven's symphonies - very powerful conducting here by Karajan, probably hard to top in terms of 'force' . The orchestral playing is very finely honed and the winds come through very clearly.

F. J. Haydn - Symphony No. 97 in C Major; Symphony No. 98 in B-Flat Major (Sir Georg Solti; London Philharmonic Orchestra).









Continuing the exploration of Solti's excellent renditions of Haydn's symphonies. So far, everything is top notch, but the 1st movement of Symphony No. 97 was done especially well. Solti achieves a high level of 'smoothness' despite the very rhythmical nature of some parts of the movement.


----------



## Blancrocher

Mahler: Symphony 2 (Scherchen); Debussy/Poulenc/Franck: Cello Sonatas (Isserlis/Devoyon)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Listening to my favorite Beethoven piece (maybe): Archduke trio


----------



## ShropshireMoose

Mozart: Piano Concertos Nos. 12 in A, K.414/21 in C, K.467 Moura Lympany/Philharmonia Orchestra/Herbert Menges
Turina: Rapsodia Sinfonica Moura Lympany/Philharmonia Orchestra/Walter Susskind
Albeniz-Godowsky: Tango in D, Op.165 No.2
Granados: The Maiden and the Nightingale
Chopin: Fantasie-Impromptu in C-sharp Minor Moura Lympany

A wonderful CD of Moura Lympany, her Mozart is a real delight, and it's always pleasurable to hear Turina's Rapsodia Sinfonica. It will be her centenary this August, I do hope that it will be commemorated in some way, she surely deserves it, as one of the great pianists of the 20th century.


----------



## George O

pmsummer said:


> CATALOGUE D'OISEAUX
> *Olivier Messiaen*
> Martin Zehn - piano
> 
> _Arte Nova_


Great shot of a great shot!


----------



## George O

Cortot Spielt Schumann

Robert Schumann (1810-1856)

Carnaval, op 9 [recorded 1928]
Kinderszenen, op 15 [recorded 1947]
Papillons, op 2 [recorded 1935]
Davidsbündlertänze, op 6 [recorded 1937]
Kreisleriana, op 16 [recorded 1935]

Alfred Cortot, piano

on Dacapo (Germany), from 1970s?

5 stars


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Martinon, Symphony No. 4*

Someone described this as Dutilleux on an off day. Well, that's one way to describe it.


----------



## Blancrocher

Debussy: Orchestral Works (Dutoit)


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

Haven't listened to this set in a while. Actually I haven't listened to Bruckner at all for quite some time. This was the recording that introduced me to the composer.


----------



## pmsummer

I HAVE HEARD IT SAID THAT A SPIRIT ENTERS...
*Gavin Bryars*
Holly Cole - voice
Gwen Hoebig - violin
Gavin Bryars - double-bass solo
CBC Radio Orchestra
Owen Underhill - conductor

_CBC Records _


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Mendelssohn Midsummer Night's Dream*

Wow, this is energetic, like all the fairies discovered Red Bull.


----------



## bejart

Beethoven: Symphony No.2 in D Major, Op.36

Claudio Abbado directing the Berlin Philharmonic


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Ravel, Pavane, Bolero *

Mr. Martinon takes Bolero at a fast clip; it's 65 seconds faster than his recording with the Orchestre de Paris. I've heard other recordings where this tempo trips up the soloists; the Chicago players keep up the pace without losing expressivity.


----------



## tortkis

Bartók's chamber works from the Decca complete set. Amazing.

Piano Quintet, BB 33
Sonata for Two Pianos & Percussion, BB 115, Sz. 110
Andante in A major, DD 70, BB 26
Violin Sonata in E minor, BB28
From Gyergyó (Gyergyóból) Sz. 35, BB 45a
Rhapsody for Cello & Piano No. 1, Sz.88
Contrasts for violin, clarinet & piano, BB 116, Sz. 111

piano - Suzanne Bradbury, Martha Argerich, Stephen Kovacevich, Gustáv Fenyo, Emese Virágh, András Schiff, György Sebök
Silvestri Quartet
percussion - Willy Goudswaard, Michael De Roo
violin - Susanne Stanzeleit, Arvid Engegard
recorder - Gábor Kállay
cello - János Starker
clarinet - Elmar Schmid


----------



## Pugg

​
*Bach/ Mozart/ Brahms / Double concerto et al,*
Heitetz/ Friedman/ Primrose.


----------



## opus55

Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 13. K.415
_Camerata Academica des Salzburger Mozarteums | Geza Anda_


----------



## Pugg

Balthazar said:


> *Brahms ~ Two Clarinet Sonatas, Op. 120
> 
> Reger ~ Two Clarinet Sonatas, Op. 49*
> 
> Guy Yehuda on clarinet, Ralph Votapek at the piano. First listen.


And the verdict may be....???


----------



## Pugg

realdealblues said:


> *Alfred Brendel
> Complete Philips Recordings
> CD4
> 
> View attachment 83274
> 
> 
> Franz Joseph Haydn
> *Piano Sonata #58 in C major, H. 16/48
> Piano Sonata #61 in D major, H. 16/51
> Piano Sonata #60 in C major, H. 16/50
> *[Rec. 1982]
> *


Are you going from the first to the last disc in numerical order?


----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## KenOC

Mussorgsky, Pictures at an Exhibition. Paul Lewis, piano. Don't know why Lewis seems such an unlikely pianist for this. But he does well.


----------



## Pugg

​
1. Porgy and Bess / Introduction; Summertime - Leontyne Price
2. Porgy and Bess / A Woman Is a Sometime Thing - Leontyne Price
3. Porgy and Bess / Gone, Gone, Gone - Leontyne Price
4. Porgy and Bess / My Man's Gone Now - Leontyne Price
5. Porgy and Bess / I Got Plenty o' Nuttin' - Leontyne Price
6. Porgy and Bess / Bess, You Is My Woman (From "Porgy and Bess") - Leontyne Price / William Warfield
7. Porgy and Bess / It Ain't Necessarily So - Leontyne Price
8. Porgy and Bess / What You Want wid Bess? - Leontyne Price
9. Porgy and Bess / I Loves You, Porgy - Leontyne Price
10. Porgy and Bess / There's a Boat Dat's Leaving Soon for New York - John W. Bubbles
11. Porgy and Bess / Oh Bess, Oh Where's My Bess - Leontyne Price
12. Porgy and Bess / Oh, Lawd, I'm On My Way - Leontyne Price


----------



## severance68

*Alfred Newman: The Greatest Story Ever Told
Original Motion Picture Score
Recorded 1964-65
Rykodisc 3-CD Deluxe Edition, 1998*


----------



## Pugg

​
*Beethoven; String Quartets*
Op.18, No 1
OP.59, No 1
Alban Berg Quartett


----------



## Sloe

Kurt Atterberg´s third symphony


----------



## severance68

*Khachaturian: Piano Concerto
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 3
Liszt: Mephisto Waltz

William Kapell, piano
Serge Koussevitzky/Boston Symphony Orchestra
Antal Dorati/Dallas Symphony Orchestra

Recorded 1945, 1946 and 1949
RCA Gold Seal, 1992 reissue*


----------



## Pugg

​*Vivaldi ; Sacred works No 1*
_Vittorio Negri. _


----------



## Pugg

​
*Rossini: Semiramide*

_Dame Joan Sutherland (Semiramide), Marilyn Horne (Arsace), John Serge, Joseph Rouleau, Spiro Malas, Patricia Clark, Leslie Fyson & Michael Langdon_

London Symphony Orchestra, _Richard Bonynge_

Recorded: Walthamstow Town Hall, 1966



> "This is simply one of the great opera recordings in the catalogue...In Sutherland's interpretation, Semiramide is not so much a Lady Macbeth as a passionate, sympathetic woman...Horne is well contrasted, direct and masculine in style...and Bonynge keeps the whole opera together with his alert, rhythmic control of tension and pacing. Vintage Decca sound is the icing on the cake." Penguin Guide, 2011 edition





> "_A real classic_, this...Sutherland is regal and dazzling as the Babylonian queen who falls in love with her own estranged son, sung here with mesmerising authority and clarity by Sutherland's frequent sparring-partner Marilyn Horne." Katherine Cooper, Presto Classical, May 2014


----------



## Pugg

​*Schubert: Trout quintet *
Alfred Brendel and members from the Cleveland Quartet.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Incendiary, exciting, thrilling, breathtaking, miraculous, electrifying and utterly overwhelming. Oh to have been in the audience for this amazing performance in 1958. Much has been written about the force of Callas's invective here (apparently aimed as much at Rudolf Bing as at Jason), but the performance is full of contrasts. You know, for instance, that it is love that brings Medea to Corinth. Jason must have had a hard heart indeed to be able to resist her melting pleas in the first Act.

Callas is in superb voice, and is surrounded by as good a cast as could be assembled at the time, with Jon Vickers a strong, virile presence as Jason, Teresa Berganza a warm voiced and mellifluous Neris, Nicola Zaccaria an authoritative Creon, Elizabeth Carron a pure voiced Glauce and tautly dramatic conducting from Nicola Rescigno.

Sound on this Arsvocalis master is better than on any other I've heard, though obviously still not state of the art. However the ear quickly adjusts, as you are drawn into the performance.

The audience here are a palpable presence, in a positive sense, listening with rapt attention in the quieter passages, but erupting with excitement at the end of the acts.


----------



## Pugg

​*Ian Bostridge sing Noel Coward.*
Such a delightful disc :tiphat:


----------



## elgar's ghost

Albert Roussel's chamber works today.

Piano Trio in E-flat op.2 (1902 - rev. 1927), _Divertissement_ for wind quintet and piano op.6 (1906), Violin Sonata no.1 in D-minor op.11 (1907-08 - rev. 1931), Impromptu for solo harp op.21 (1919), _Deux poèmes de Ronsard_ for flute and soprano op.26 (1924), _Joueurs de flûte_ for flute and piano op.27 (1924), Violin Sonata no.2 in A op.28 (1924), _Segovia_ for guitar op.29 (1925), _Sérénade_ for flute, string trio and harp op.30 (1925), Duo for bassoon and double bass WoO (1925), _Aria_ no.2 for oboe and piano WoO [arr. by A. Hoérée of _Vocalise no.2_ for voice and piano] (1927-28 - arr. 1930), Trio for flute, viola and cello op.40 (1929), String Quartet op.45 (1931-32), Andante and Scherzo for flute and piano op.51 (1934), _Pipe_ for piccolo and piano WoO (1934), String Trio op.58 (1937) and Andante [from an unfinished Wind Trio] for oboe, clarinet and bassoon WoO (1937):


----------



## eljr

*Herbert von Karajan / Vienna Philharmonic Orchestra
Tchaikovsky Ballet Suites: Nutcracker, Swan Lake, Sleeping Beauty*


----------



## Jeff W

*In which there are Russian Piano Concertos (Part 1)*

Good morning TC from thawing Albany! Spring seems to be slowly returning! Made it a program of nothing but piano concertos by Russian composers. I did make the decision to avoid Rachmaninoff however, mostly because I feel that I listen to his piano concertos a touch too often sometimes.









Started out with the five by Sergei Prokofiev. Vladimir Ashkenazy playing the piano while Andre Previn conducts the London Symphony Orchestra. These have really grown on me, I must say.









Next, the two by Shostakovich. Vladimir Ashkenazy (there's that guy again, conducting this time) on the podium with the Royal Philharmonic Orchestra. Peter Jablonski played the piano in Concerto No. 1 and Cristina Ortiz played the piano in Concerto No. 2. Also included was the delightful Symphony No. 9.









I am finishing out with the Concert Fantasy and three Piano Concertos by Tchaikovsky. Peter Donohoe plays the piano while Rudolf Barshai conducts the Bournemouth Symphony Orchestra. Not even my iPod likes the Concert Fantasy as it crashed on my first attempt to listen to it...

Tomorrow, I'm going to explore unfamiliar Concertos by Anton Rubinstein, Nikolai Medtner and others.


----------



## bejart

Giuseppe Tartini (1692-1770): Violin Concerto in A Major, D90

L'Aerte dell'Arco -- Giovanni Guglielmo, violin


----------



## Pugg

​
* Haydn*: Symphonies 45 &100
Scherchen


----------



## eljr

*Various Artists
Discover... Tchaikovsky*


----------



## Bayreuth

Cello Concerto, by CAMILLE SAINT-SAËNS
Pierre Fournier; Walter Süsskind conducting the Philarmonia Orchestra, 1948









_I had my doubts when I paid 8 euros for this 10 CDs box set, but for that price I'm very satisfied with much of the music it contains_


----------



## Vasks

*Paisiello - Overture to "Nina" (Mazzola/Dynamic)
Clementi - Piano Sonata in F# minor, Op. 25, No. 5 (Crowson/Decca)
Rossini-Respighi - La Boutique fantasque (Bonynge/London)*


----------



## eljr

*Alfred Brendel
Schubert: Moments Musicaux; Piano Sonata in B Flat*


----------



## Morimur




----------



## Pugg

​
*New generation : Miloš Karadaglić*

Albéniz:
Asturias (from Suite espanola, Op. 47)
Granada (from Suite española No. 1, Op. 47)
Sevilla (from Suite Española, Op. 47)

anon.:
Romance d'Amour (Jeux Interdits)

Domeniconi:
Koyunbaba, Op. 19

Granados:
Danza española, Op. 37 No. 5 'Andaluza'
Danza española, Op. 37 No. 2 'Orientale'

Llobet:
El Testament d'Amelia (Amelia's Testament)

Tárrega:
Recuerdos de la Alhambra
Lagrima
Adelita
Capricho árabe

Theodorakis:
Méra Magioú (A day in May)
You have set, My Star

_Miloš Karadaglić_ (guitar)

English Chamber Orchestra, Paul Watkins


----------



## Dr Johnson

No. 2


----------



## Conglomerate




----------



## Pugg

​
*Halévy: La Juive*

_Jose Carreras, Julia Varady, Dalmacio Gonzales & June Anderson_

Philharmonia Orchestra, Antonio de Almeida

Recorded: London, August 1986 & Munich, February 1989


----------



## hpowders

Conglomerate said:


>


I love this performance!


----------



## eljr

*Various Artists
The History of Classical Music in 24 Hours*

*CD XXII:
Opera - Overtures *


----------



## realdealblues

Pugg said:


> Are you going from the first to the last disc in numerical order?


At this point yes, mainly because these first few discs are ones I haven't heard. I've owned and heard both the Beethoven Sonata Cycles, Beethoven Piano Concertos and Mozart Piano Concertos for years but many of the others I haven't heard or have heard only a few times. I hadn't heard his Bach or Haydn Piano Sonatas so I'm listening to the first few disc in order. Sometimes I go all the way through in order. I've done that with other sets, but sometimes I jump around, just depends on my mood...lol.


----------



## kartikeys

Daniel François Esprit Auber - Rondo for cello and orchestra





And wondering what on earth is modernity, or progress. 
Unless it can replicate, or announce itself as one with the 
soul brought out by this piece from 1817.


----------



## realdealblues

*Alfred Brendel
Complete Philips Recordings
CD5









Franz Joseph Haydn
*Piano Sonata #62 in E-flat major, H. 16/52
Piano Sonata #54 in G major, H. 16/40
Piano Sonata #50 in D major, H. 16/37
Andante con variazoni in F minor, H. 17/6*
[Rec. 1985]
*
Finished off Brendel's Haydn Sonatas. I'm not overly familiar with these works. I have John McCabe's cycle, but Haydn's piano sonatas aren't something that I've really studied so to speak. All in all I enjoyed them though.


----------



## shadowdancer

Mozart 1st Haydn's Quartets
String Quartet No. 14 in G, K 387
Together with Quatuor Mosaïques, probably my favorite


----------



## KenOC

Dohnanyi, Piano Quintet in E-flat minor Op. 26 (1914). Schubert Ensemble of London. This piece is new to me but is immediately impressive. Dark, intense, imposing.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Roussel again - orchestral works this time.

_Le festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Banquet)_ - suite from the one-act ballet-pantomime op.17 (1912-13), Symphony No.2 in B-flat Op.23 (1919-1921), Symphony No.3 in G minor Op.42 (1929-30), _Bacchus et Ariane_ - ballet in two acts op.43 (1930), Sinfonietta for String Orchestra Op.52 (1934) and Symphony no.4 in A op.53 (1934):


----------



## severance68

*Brahms: Piano Concerto No. 2 in B-Flat Major. Op. 83
Schumann: Introduction and Allegro Appassionato in G Major, Op. 92

Rudolf Serkin, piano
Eugene Ormandy/Philadelphia Orchestra
Recorded March 4, 1960 (Brahms) and March 17, 1964 (Schumann)
CBS Masterworks Odyssey (1991 compilation)*


----------



## jim prideaux

Segerstam and the Helsinki Philharmonic performing Sibelius Karelia Suite.......

a work that has always been there, since as a child I listened to it on my dad's 78's and as a teenager then encountered a somewhat raucous performance by the Nice and then again as the introduction to the man's symphonies...sometimes I just have to listen to it and this overtly romantic interpretation just hits it right!

presently contemplating the possibility of Petrenko and the RLPO at the Sage performing Sibelius 2 this Friday!

_followed now by Valse Triste and a really impressive interpretation of Pohjola's Daughter_


----------



## millionrainbows

This is a stunning performance of Pierrot Lunaire, sung by Erika Sziklay. As they say in the 'hood, she's "szik."


----------



## millionrainbows

Morimur said:


>


 You have excellent taste, morimur. I have some of the earlier ones.


----------



## Mahlerian

Ruggles: Angels, Men and Mountains, Sun Treader, Evocations, etc.
Buffalo Philharmonic, cond. Tilson Thomas









Mahler: Symphony No. 7
London Philharmonic Orchestra, cond. Tennstedt









The live recording from this set. It dawns on me that the reason many find this work so inscrutable likely has something to do with the complexity of its rhythms, which are taken to extremes in the outer movements especially. A bizarre work, for sure, but an endlessly fascinating one.


----------



## millionrainbows

Originally Posted by *seven four*  new Eno - the Ship



Pugg said:


> Wrong thread I guess


Hey, at least he didn't post a huge 5x7 image.


----------



## millionrainbows

John Cage: The Seasons (ECM). One of my favorite Cage CDs.

~


----------



## AClockworkOrange

*A Night at the Movies*












​
After a long day at work, I opted for an evening at the movies - with a collection of orchestral soundtrack suites.

Starting of with this excellent disc of music from Brian Easdale. 'The Red Shoes' is the only film from tonight's music I have seen but this does nothing to detract from my appreciation of the rest of the music. The best soundtracks are those which support the visual and stand ably alone and the music of both Easdale and Shostakovich does so.

Presently I am listening to Sinaisky's sojourn in Shostakovich's Film Music - starting with Volume One of Three. First impressions are excellent - Shostakovich displays a great talent and surprising range in this music. The performances are all fantastic and committed. The Second & Third Volumes will be included in tomorrow's listening.












​


----------



## millionrainbows

Johann Strauss; Wienerwalzer; Duo Crommelynk; Piano duet. These are the original waltzes, as Strauss wrote them, not arrangements by virtuosi. This is some good piano playing, and a nice break from the orchestral arrangements. More intimate, less filling.


----------



## starthrower

I woulda guessed Lalo Schifrin, but never Gubaidulina.


----------



## Morimur

VA - Pilgrimage to Santiago (Monteverdi Choir, Gardiner)

_Highly recommended._


----------



## starthrower




----------



## Guest

Steen-Andersen
Piano Concerto


Via Youtube and Composer Guestbook.


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

ldiat said:


>


An excellent performance! 

Alexander Glazunov - Symphony No. 8 in E-Flat Major, Op. 83 (Gennadi Rozhdestvensky; U.S.S.R. Ministry of Culture Symphony Orchestra).









Glazunov's music is terrific! Excellent symphonic writing in every sense - instrumentation, texture, structure, melody, cohesion. A highly underrated composer. Rozhdestvensky's conducting is also brilliant here imo, the sound is rich and textured and all dynamic contrasts are very well accented.


----------



## Balthazar

*Mahler ~ Symphony No. 6*

Leonard Bernstein leads Vienna.


----------



## Balthazar

Pugg said:


> And the verdict may be....???


Re: the Brahms and Reger clarinet sonatas -- I don't know the pieces well enough to have a view on relative performance merits, but I really like the works, the sound is fantastic, and these gents play well together.


----------



## seven four

Arnold Schoenberg - Paul Jacobs - Piano Music


----------



## ShropshireMoose

Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto No.3 in D Minor, Op.30 William Kapell/Victoria Symphony Orchestra/Sir Bernard Heinze
J.S. Bach: Suite in A Minor, BWV 818 
Moussorgsky: Pictures at an Exhibition William Kapell

Coming towards the end of this wonderful box (this is the penultimate disc), these are broadcasts of live performances from Australia in 1953. The Rachmaninoff 3rd is one of the finest performances of this piece that I've ever heard, terrifically exciting, yet with much depth of feeling and beauty, especially in the slow movement, the recording is acceptable, but oh that Kapell had been spared us for many more years, this set has been a constant delight, and his musicianship is second to none, that he died less than a month after this Rachmaninoff concert at the age of 31 makes one weep for what might have been. "Pictures at an Exhibition" is also amongst the best that have come my way, and I already waxed lyrical about his Bach playing a little while ago. If you don't have any Kapell, then why not get the lot (or nearly the lot, there are some live recordings not on this disc) when it's available at such a low cost??


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1966 - '74.


----------



## Guest

Playing: 5 stars
Recording 4.5 stars










I was surprised to see that it was autographed! (I bought it used.)


----------



## bejart

Florian Leopold Gassmann (1729-1774): Sinfonia in C Minor, Hill 23

Riyoko Matsui leading the Haydn Sinfonietta Tokyo


----------



## KenOC

Erno Dohnanyi, Serenade for String Trio in C major, Op. 10 (1902) -- Schubert Ensemble of London. I usually don't care for the works of later composers in the Schubert-Schumann-Brahms line, but this album is an exception. The music is accomplished, intelligent, original, and above all interesting. Who knew?


----------



## pmsummer

SCHWANENGESANG
*Heinrich Schütz*
Werner Marschall, Jochen Kowalski_ - solo descant 
Members of_ Rundfunk-Kinderchor Berlin
Berliner Solisten
Cappella Sagittariana Dresden
Dietrich Knothe - director

_Brilliant Classics_


----------



## Manxfeeder

HaydnBearstheClock said:


> Glazunov's music is terrific! Excellent symphonic writing in every sense - instrumentation, texture, structure, melody, cohesion. A highly underrated composer. Rozhdestvensky's conducting is also brilliant here imo, the sound is rich and textured and all dynamic contrasts are very well accented.


I agree about both Glazunov and Rozhdestvensky.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Ravel, Mother Goose Suite*

I learned a new word today, pellucid. That describes Martinon's way with Ravel and the Chicago Symphony. I need to compare it agan with his previous recording with the Orchestre de Paris, but from my fuzzy memory, his Ravel recordings with Chicago are much better; there is more clarity in this recording, which I think reflects Ravel's intent.

The liner notes indicate Jean Martinon knew Maurice Ravel. Maybe that shines through in his interpretation.


----------



## Gouldanian

KenOC said:


> Erno Dohnanyi, Serenade for String Trio in C major, Op. 10 (1902) -- Schubert Ensemble of London. I usually don't care for the works of later composers in the Schubert-Schumann-Brahms line, but this album is an exception. The music is accomplished, intelligent, original, and above all interesting. Who knew?


Thanks for this, Ken. Great discovery for me.


----------



## Blancrocher

Bartok: Violin Concerto 2, Rhapsodies 1 & 2 (Shaham/Boulez)


----------



## opus55

Handel - Hercules


----------



## Pugg

​*Haydn/ Hoffmeister/ Mendelssohn*; Trumpet concerto's
_Sergei Nakariakov_


----------



## bejart

Joseph Woelfl (1773-1812): Piano Sonata in G Major, Op.28

Laure Colladant, piano


----------



## Pugg

Balthazar said:


> *Mahler ~ Symphony No. 6*
> 
> Leonard Bernstein leads Vienna.


What's not too like :tiphat:


----------



## tortkis

Bartók: Mikrokosmos, BB 105, Sz. 107
Zoltán Kocsis (piano), Márta Lukin (mezzo-soprano), Károly Mocsári (piano)


----------



## Pugg

*Chopin*: Etudes, Op.10 & Op.25
Nikita Magaloff


----------



## Pugg

​
*Gung'l*: _Marches, Waltzes, Polkas
_

Durch dick und dunn, Op. 289
Träume auf dem Ozean - Walzer, Op. 80
Elbroschen, Op. 207
Perpetuum mobile, Op. 317
Amoretten-Tanze, Op. 161
Najaden-Quadrille, Op. 264
Klange aus der Heimat, Op. 31
Franz Josef-Marsch, Op. 142
Zsambeki-Csardas, Op. 163
Berliner-Concerthaus Polka, Op. 269
Siehst du wohl?, Op. 319
Eisenbahn Dampf-Galopp, Op. 5
Die Hydropathen, Op. 149
Gedenke mein, Op. 241
Narren-Galopp, Op. 182

Nuremberg Symphony Orchestra, Christian Simonis


----------



## mmsbls

Bacewicz: Concerto for Strings, Symphony for Strings, Piano Quintet (arranged for Piano and Orchestra)


----------



## JosefinaHW

Hello George O,

The dramatic almost-uncropped painting:










Which is part of a panel:

http://www.schott-musik.de/shop/resources/591421.jpg[/QUOTE]

Who is the painter and where is the panel now located? Thanks


----------



## severance68

Beethoven: Symphony No. 3 ("Eroica")
Recorded February 22-23, 1957

*George Szell Conducts Beethoven
Disc 2 (of 5)
Szell/Cleveland Orchestra
Sony Classical (2013 compilation)*


----------



## jim prideaux

HaydnBearstheClock said:


> An excellent performance!
> 
> Alexander Glazunov - Symphony No. 8 in E-Flat Major, Op. 83 (Gennadi Rozhdestvensky; U.S.S.R. Ministry of Culture Symphony Orchestra).
> 
> View attachment 83312
> 
> 
> Glazunov's music is terrific! Excellent symphonic writing in every sense - instrumentation, texture, structure, melody, cohesion. A highly underrated composer. Rozhdestvensky's conducting is also brilliant here imo, the sound is rich and textured and all dynamic contrasts are very well accented.


good morning Mr Clock,

early start to the day, listening again to Segerstam's superb performance of Pohjola's Daughter when this post caught my eye-could not agree more with your appraisal of Glazunov and even though I have the Serebrier and Otaka recordings I am slowly getting hold of the Rozhdestvensky recordings second hand ......


----------



## Taggart

JosefinaHW said:


> Hello George O,
> 
> The dramatic almost-uncropped painting:
> 
> Which is part of a panel:
> 
> http://www.schott-musik.de/shop/resources/591421.jpg
> 
> Who is the painter and where is the panel now located? Thanks


It's the Isenheim Altarpiece second view with the outer wings open.


----------



## Pugg

Taggart said:


> It's the Isenheim Altarpiece second view with the outer wings open.


I am one minute to late :tiphat:


----------



## Pugg

​
*Scarlatti: Sonatas.
Evgeny Sudbin *


----------



## jim prideaux

inspired by 'Mr H.B. Clock's' earlier post regarding Glazunov-now listening to the 4th and 5th symphonies performed by Rozhdestvensky and the USSR Ministry of Culture S.O.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Callas's Lady Macbeth is _hors concours_ and absolutely required listening. No other singer, not even the excellent Verrett on the Abbado recording, matches her achievement in the role. Every aspect of the character is realised in a commanding sweep; stunningly accurate coloratura, a rich and powerful middle and lower voice, gleamingly solid top, all allied to a characterisation of deep psychological complexity. There is no doubt, in this performance, that it is Lady Macbeth who drives the drama. Her success is all the more staggering when you realise that this was the first time she was singing the role. Unfortunately, after this series of performances, she never sang the role again, though she did get to record Lady Macbeth's three main arias on her Verdi recital in 1958.

Next to her Mascherini might seem a relatively weak presence, but isn't that the point? Macbeth _is_ weak and easily manipulated by his wife. Mascherini is certainly not inadequate. Penno, a much underrated tenor, makes a strong Macduff and Tajo a splendid Banquo, but the other star of the performance is Victor De Sabata, whose symphonic approach to the score reaps dividends.

The sound on this Myto edition is a good deal better than the murky EMI, which was barely listenable.

Whatever studio recording of *Macbeth* one goes for (my favourite would be the Abbado) this live performance from 1952 is required listening.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Cilea: L'Arlesiana*

Francesco Landolfi (baritone), Kyoung-Eun Lee (mezzo-soprano), Iano Tamar (mezzo-soprano), Mirela Bunoaica (soprano), Giuseppe Filianoti (tenor), Jin Seok Lee (bass), Juano Orozco (baritone)

Freiburg Philharmonic Orchestra, Opernchor des Theater Freiburg, Kinderchor des Theater Freiburg, Camerata Vocale Freiburg, Fabrice Bollon



> Gramophone Magazine
> 
> October 2014
> 
> "Filianoti brings stylish, well-schooled singing to [his] new aria as well as to the rest of Federico's music, even if the voice itself is short on sap and colour...Bunoaica brings charm to Vivetta and the rest of the cast is stylish. The playing of the Freiburg orchestra is perfectly decent and Fabrice Bollon is a reliable guide throughout the score."


----------



## ShropshireMoose

Gershwin: Rhapsody in Blue/Prelude No.3 in E-flat Oscar Levant/Philadelphia Orchestra/Eugene Ormandy

Tchaikovsky: Nutcracker Suite Concertgebouw Orchestra/Eduard Van Beinum

Reliving my youth!!


----------



## Balthazar

*Paganini ~ 24 Caprices*

James Ehnes shines in his second recording of these beasts.


----------



## Arsakes

I've been on a vacation and busy with family even before and after that. So I post what I listened to recently.

*Richard Strauss:*

Tod und Verklärung, Op. 24
Macbeth, Op. 23

*Chopin:*

Scherzo No. 1-4
Nocturnes No. 1-21


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Never wrong with Haydn


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mendelssohn: Songs without Words*

_Javier Perianes_:tiphat:


----------



## Jeff W

*In which there are Russian Piano Concertos (Part 2)*

Good morning TC from cool and windy Albany! More Russian music, mostly piano concertos!

View attachment 83326


Started off with the two Piano Concertos and the Rhapsody on Ukrainian Themes by Sergei Lyapunov. Hamish Milne played the piano while the BBC Scottish Symphony Orchestra was conducted by Martyn Brabbins. Decent but not quite good music.

View attachment 83327


The First Piano Concerto by Nikolai Medtner along with the Piano Quintet. Dmitri Alexeev played the piano. In the Concerto, Alexander Lazarev conducted the BBC Symphony Orchestra. In the Quintet, Dmitri Alexeev was joined by the New Budapest Quartet. Again, not very engaging music to my ears.

View attachment 83328


Nikolai Demidenko playing piano in the Second and Third Piano Concertos by Nikolai Medtner. Here, the orchestra is the BBC Scottish Symphony Orchestra conducted by Jerzy Maksymiuk. A little better than the previous disc, but not by much.

View attachment 83329


With all this disappointing music, I had to go and listen to something satisfying, in this case Tchaikovsky's Symphony No. 6 with Pierre Monteux conducting the Boston Symphony Orchestra. This one is outstanding!


----------



## bejart

George Frideric Handel (1685-1759): Cello Sonata in A Minor

The Brook Street Band: Tatty Theo, cello -- Carolyn Gibley, harpsichord


----------



## elgar's ghost

Part one of Hindemith's voluminous chamber output this morning and afternoon (1915-1919).

All of these early works stand pretty much in the Late Romantic camp of Brahms and (especially) Reger, but not necessarily with both feet firmly planted as the questing spirit, if not necessarily the actual influence, of the likes of Busoni and Debussy may also be a factor - however, even here one gets an occasional sense that Hindemith is searching for a style more of his own making but the apprenticeship, albeit an advanced one, needs to be served first. The real goodies would start to appear just a couple of years later.

String Quartet no.1 in C op.2 (1914-15), Three Pieces for cello and piano op.8 (1917), String Quartet no.2 in F-minor op.10 (1918), Violin Sonata no.1 in E-flat op.11:1 (1918), Violin Sonata no.2 in D op.11:2 (1918), Cello Sonata no.1 op.11:3 (1919 - rev. by 1921), Viola Sonata no.1 in F op.11:4 (1919), Sonata for Solo Viola no.1 op.11:5 (1919) and Sonata for Solo Violin no.1 in G-minor op.11:6 (1917-18):


----------



## Pugg

Next on: 


One of the most exciting Sibelius violin concerto recordings.
Gidom Kremer/ Riccardo Muti :tiphat:


----------



## eljr

*Vladimir Ashkenazy
Beethoven: Moonlight Sonata*


----------



## Blancrocher

Mahler: Symphony 4 (Harding/Mahler Chamber Orchestra)


----------



## Pugg

​
*Poulenc:Gloria/Stabat mater/Litanies à la Vierge noire*

_Patricia Petibon_ (soprano)

Choeur de l'Orchestre de Paris, Orchestre de Paris, Paavo Järvi


----------



## eljr

*Gavin Bryars / CBC Radio Orchestra / Holly Cole
I Have Heard It Said that a Spirit Enters: Music of Gavin Bryars*


----------



## realdealblues

*Alfred Brendel
Complete Philips Recordings
CD6









Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart
*Piano Sonata #8 in A minor, K. 310 
*[Rec. 1982]*
Piano Sonata #14 in C minor, K. 457 
*[Rec. 1984]*
Piano Sonata #13 in B-flat major, K. 333 *
[Rec. 1975]*

I've only heard a couple of Brendel's Mozart Sonatas before. I can say I didn't care for some of the phrasing and almost point making in Sonata #8*. * Sonata's 13 & 14 were generally good though*. *Based on what I've heard so far I would probably put Brendel near Uchida when it comes to the Sonatas which is above average. There are some very fine moments although I still have yet to hear anyone come close to Haebler's fluidity, vision, depth and touch with these works with her 2nd cycle on the Denon label. All that said, I have over 20 complete Mozart Piano Sonata cycles and over 200 different recordings of random Mozart Piano Sonatas and I never tire of exploring them. I truly love these works.


----------



## Pugg

*Debussy*: Préludes I & Children's Corner
Pascal Rogé (1978)


----------



## seven four

Glenn Gould - Schoenberg: Piano Works


----------



## Cosmos

Dull morning...coffee and Beethoven - Cello Sonatas 2, 3, and 5


----------



## eljr

*Peter Maxwell Davies / BBC Philharmonic Orchestra
Peter Maxwell Davies: Caroline Mathilde Ballet Suites; Chat Moss; Ojai Festival Overture*


----------



## Vasks

*Myaskovsky - Overture in G (Svetlanov/Audiofile Classics)
Shostakovich - String Quartet #5 (Eder/Naxos)
Prokofiev - Waltz Suite (Jarvi/Chandos)*


----------



## George O

JosefinaHW said:


> Hello George O,
> 
> The dramatic almost-uncropped painting:
> 
> Which is part of a panel:
> 
> http://www.schott-musik.de/shop/resources/591421.jpg
> 
> Who is the painter and where is the panel now located? Thanks


It was painted by Matthias Grünewald around 1515. It's in the Unterlinden Museum at Colmar, France.

You can read about it:

http://www.wga.hu/frames-e.html?/html/g/grunewal/2isenhei/index.html


----------



## Easy Goer

Bach - Well-Tempered Clavier. Edwin Fischer


----------



## Pugg

​*Massenet: Werther*

_Alfredo Kraus (Werther), Tatiana Troyanos (Charlotte)_, Christine Barbaux (Sophie), Matteo Manuguerra (Albert), Jules Bastin (Le Bailli), Jean-Philippe Lafont (Johann), Philip Langridge (Schmidt), Lynda Richardson (Kätchen), Michael Lewis (Brühlmann)

London Philharmonic Orchestra, _Michel Plasso_n



> New releases in the new mid-price opera packaging.
> Massenet operas, Werther and Don Quichotte with idiomatic cast and orchestras under the direction of Michel Plasson.
> 
> Each opera appears in a multipack with separate booklet of 16 pages. New introduction in English, French, German, Spanish and Italian. Original booklet material with extensive notes and complete libretto with translations is on a separate bonus disc (CDROM).
> 
> "[Kraus] enters into the soul of the character" BBC Music Magazine, April 2010 *****


"


> Two magnetic Spanish principals come together with consummate style and volatility on this 1979 recording under Michel Plasson: Werther was the great Alfredo Kraus's signature role, and at over 50 he still exudes youthful fervour in spades. Tatiana Troyanos captures all of Charlotte's maternal warmth and barely-restrained passions like no-one else I've ever heard on disc." Katherine Cooper, Presto Classical, April 2014


----------



## George O

Bohuslav Martinu (1890-1959): Variations on a Slovak Folk Song
-Miroslav Petras, cello
-Petr Adamec, piano

Jiri Matys (1927- ): Suite for Viola and Bass Clarinet
-Jiri Kratochvil, viola
-Josef Hozan, bass clarinet

Cestir Gregor (1926- 2011): Sonata in tre tempi
-Jan Marcol, piano

Karel Reiner (1910-1979): Sonata brevis pro violoncello a klavir
-Jaroslav Chovanec, cello
-Emil Leichter, piano

on Panton (Prague), from 1978

5 stars


----------



## Tsaraslondon

George O said:


> Bohuslav Martinu (1890-1959): Variations on a Slovak Folk Song
> -Miroslav Petras, cello
> -Petr Adamec, piano
> 
> Jiri Matys (1927- ): Suite for Viola and Bass Clarinet
> -Jiri Kratochvil, viola
> -Josef Hozan, bass clarinet
> 
> Cestir Gregor (1926- 2011): Sonata in tre tempi
> -Jan Marcol, piano
> 
> Karel Reiner (1910-1979): Sonata brevis pro violoncello a klavir
> -Jaroslav Chovanec, cello
> -Emil Leichter, piano
> 
> on Panton (Prague), from 1978
> 
> 5 stars


5 stars for the photograph. I don't know the music (but maybe I should?).


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Disc 2.
*Concerto for 2 pianos* with Poulenc and Fevrier on the pianos and the Paris Conservatoire Orchestra conducted by Pierre Dervaux.
*Aubade* with Gabriel Tacchino on the piano and the Paris Conservatoire Orchestra conducted by Georges Pretre
*Les Biches* with the Ambrosian Singers, the Philharmonia Orchestra conducted by Georges Pretre

Poulenc's *Aubade* was my introduction to Poulenc back when I was a teenager, and it has remained a favourite to this day. It gets an excellent performance here, as do the other two works. 
With Poulenc himself at one of the pianos, one assumes the performance of the *Two Piano Concerto* is authentic and authoritative, and both Pierre Dervaux and Georges Pretre have always been heavily associated with Poulenc's oevre.

Very enjoyable.


----------



## George O

GregMitchell said:


> 5 stars for the photograph. I don't know the music (but maybe I should?).


All pretty obscure composers except for Martinu.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

George O said:


> All pretty obscure composers except for Martinu.


Yes, Martinu was the only one I'd heard of.


----------



## opus55

Schütz: Opus ultimum: Psalm 119


----------



## elgar's ghost

Late afternoon and early evening - part two of Hindemith's chamber output plus the _Das Marienleben_ song cycle (1920-1923).

String Quartet no.3 in C op.16 (1920), String Quartet no.4 op.22 (1921), _Kleine Kammermusik_ for wind quintet op.24:2 (1922), Sonata for Solo Viola no.2 op.25:1 (1922), _Kleine Sonate_ for viola d'amour and piano op.25:2 (1922), Viola Sonata no.2 op.25:4 (1922) and _Das Marienlieben_: 15 songs for soprano and piano - revised version [Texts: R. M. Rilke] op.27 (1921-23 - rev. 1935-48):


----------



## Bayreuth

Mathis der Maler, by PAUL HINDEMITH
Sergiu Celibidache conducting the Swedish Radio Symphony Orchestra


----------



## DavidA

Canteloube: Chants d'Auvernge

Moffo / Stokowski


----------



## Balthazar

*Debussy ~ Images (1894); Estampes; Images, Series I & II*

One of my favorite Debussy albums. Paul Jacobs takes you into Debussy's world.


----------



## Mahlerian

Webern: Piano Quintet; Quartet op. 22 for violin, clarinet, tenor saxophone, and piano
Ensemble Intercontemporain









Saariaho: Lonh for soprano and electronics, Pres for cello and electronics, NoaNoa for flute and electronics, Six Japanese Gardens for percussion and electronics
Dawn Upshaw, Anssi Karttunen, Camilla Hoitenga, Florent Jodelet


----------



## mmsbls

Bacewicz: Violin Concertos Nos. 1,3, and 7
Polish Radio Symphony Orchestra
Lukasz Borowicztell
Joanna Kurkowicz (violin)


----------



## eljr

*Various Artists
The History of Classical Music in 24 Hours*

*CD XXIV:
Opera - Duets & Choruses*


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Robert Casadesus, Concerto for Piano and Orchestra No. 2*

This is my first hearing, but so far, it's actually interesting. I wasn't expecting that.


----------



## pmsummer

LE MESSE DE NOSTRE DAME
SONGS FROM LE VOIR DIT
*Guillaume de Machaut*
Oxford Camerata
Jeremy Summerly - director

_Naxos_


----------



## DavidA

Mahler Symphony 2 

LSO / Stokowski

Wow! What a sound!


----------



## opus55

Songs from operas by Monteverdi.


----------



## Mahlerian

Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 4, Piano Concerto No. 5, Symphony No. 4
Alexei Volodin, Sergei Babayan, Mariinsky Orchestra, cond. Gergiev


----------



## omega

*Strauss*
_Also sprach Zarathustra_
Guiseppe Sinopoli | New York Philharmonic








*Scriabin*
_Poem of Ecstasy_
Valery Gergiev | London Symphony Orchestra


----------



## bz3

Beethoven Symphony 1 - Vanska. Finally got this set even though another Beethoven set was probably the last thing I needed. I see the hype even though 1, 7, and 8 are the only ones I've heard as yet. I may have found my latest go-to for non-HIP but more classically-inclined Beethoven.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

*Guillaume de Machaut
La Messe Nostre-Dame
L'Amour Courtois*
Ars Antiqua de Paris, Michel Sanvoisin
Joseph Sage, countertenor; Hugues Primard, tenor; Pierre Eyssartier, tenor; Marc Guillard, baritone; Michel Sanvoisin, recorders; Philippe Matharel, cornet; Raymond Cousté, lute; Colette Lequien, vièle; Marie Jeanne Serero, organ
[Edelweiss, 1990]


----------



## Stavrogin

omega said:


> *Strauss*
> _Also sprach Zarathustra_
> Guiseppe Sinopoli | New York Philharmonic
> View attachment 83351


Nothing personal and sorry for the nitpicking, but since it is my own first name and I see this mis-spelling very often... it is *Giuseppe*, not Guiseppe


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Varese, Arcana. Martin, Concerto for 7 Wind Instruments, etc.*

Vigorous performance with clear recording engineering.


----------



## pmsummer

MISSA PAPAE MARCELLI
MISSA AETERNA
CHRISTI MUNERA
*Giovanni Pierluigi da Palestrina*
Oxford Camerata
Jeremy Summerly - director

_Naxos_


----------



## TurnaboutVox

*Webern
Works for String Quartet - String Trio*
Langsamer Satz für Streichquartett
Fünf Sätze für Streichquartett
Streichquartett (1905)
6 Bagatellen f. Streichquartett
Rondo für Streichquartett (1906)
Satz f. Streichtrio op. post. (1925)
3 Stücke f. Streichquartett (1913)
Streichtrio op. 20
Streichquartett op.28
Emerson String Quartet [DG, 1995]

This is the real thing - very impressively articulated and totally convincing. The Emersons are better recorded than the also excellent Quartetto Italiano (1968) too, whose disc is missing the Rondo, the '3 pieces' and the works for string trio. I hope the Quatuor Diotima's Webern (eagerly awaited, along with their Schoenberg and Berg) will give equal pleasure.

I don't usually collect 'multiples' but this will be my 4th disc of Webern's works for string quartet.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Sibelius, Violin Concerto*

Listening based on Pugg's glowing review. So far, it's quite compelling.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Tonight and concluding tomorrow morning the third instalment of Hindemith's chamber music (1923-1924).

Clarinet Quintet op.30 [original version] (1923 - rev. 1954), Sonata for Solo Violin no.2 op.31:1 (1924), Sonata for Solo Violin no.3 op.31:2 (1924), Sonata for Solo Viola no.3 op.31:4 (1923), String Quartet no.5 op.32 (1923) and String Trio no.1 op.34 (1924):


----------



## D Smith

Hindemith seems to be in the air at TC so I put on the recoding of Mathis der Maler performed by Karajan/Berlin. I find this recording really quite enjoyable and well performed. Still sounds good too. Recorded in 1957.


----------



## bejart

Carl Friedrich Abel (1723-1787): Flute Concerto in E Minor, Op.6, No.2

Michael Schneider directing La Stagione Frankfurt -- Karl Kaiser, flute


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

Rossini ala counter-tenor.


----------



## Guest

The Piano Quartet today.

Performance; 5 stars
Sound: 5 stars


----------



## opus55

Richard Strauss

Metamorphosen; Vier Letzte Lieder

_Tonhalle Orchestra Zurich | David Zinman
Melanie Diener, soprano_


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

Another counter-tenor... one of the 2 or 3 finest IMO... performing Mélodies françaises setting poetry of Paul Verlaine by Fauré, Debussy, Hahn, Koechlin, Chabrier, etc... This is the second disc by Jaroussky dedicated to 19th century French Mélodies after his brilliant _Opium_:










After hearing but the first few songs on Spotify I popper over to Amazon.com and put in my order. How could I not? Fin de siècle, vocal music, French Mélodies, Philippe Jaroussky, Paul Verlaine... what more could I desire?


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

opus55 said:


> Richard Strauss
> 
> Metamorphosen; Vier Letzte Lieder
> 
> _Tonhalle Orchestra Zurich | David Zinman
> Melanie Diener, soprano_


Now check out Elisabeth Schwarzkopf and George Szell:


----------



## TwoFlutesOneTrumpet

Sibelius Symphonies 6 and 7. Vanska with Lahti SO.


----------



## senza sordino

I had a very good afternoon of listening. There were a few senior students in my room making some posters for an event. I was on my computer making a test. We were listening to

Mahler Symphony no 2. 
View attachment 83361


This was my choice of music. I really like sharing this gorgeous music with young people. Some truly inspiring music to inspire the students. We all had a good afternoon.


----------



## opus55

StlukesguildOhio said:


> Now check out Elisabeth Schwarzkopf and George Szell:


I don't disagree with you there!

Now listening to DSCH 4


----------



## tortkis

The Tournai Mass (1349)

Tonus Peregrinus (Naxos)









https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PL3FBF669B43A28549

Very different performances. The youtube performance is beautiful (don't know about the performers), and Tonus Peregrinus is powerful.


----------



## Pugg

​*Vivaldi; Violin concertos*. (disc2)
_Yehudi Menuhin _


----------



## Pugg

​
Schumann: Concerto for Piano and Orchestra in A minor, Op. 54
Schumann: Konzertstück, Op. 92 in G-Dur: Introduction und Allegro appassionato für Klavier und Orchester


----------



## Pugg

Next on:

​
_Agitato_

Araia:Cadrò, ma qual si mira
Dubrovay:Trumpet Concerto No. 3
Erickson, R:Kryl
Handel:Water Music Suite No. 2 in D major, HWV349
Kagel:Morceau de concours
Ligeti:Mysteries of the Macabre
Telemann:Quintet (Sinfonia spirituosa) in D major TWV 44:1, for trumpet, 2 violins, viola & b.c.
Vivaldi:Agitata infido flatu (from Juditha Triumphans)
*Tamas Palfalvi *(trumpet)

Franz Liszt Chamber Orchestra


----------



## Conglomerate




----------



## Pugg

​
*Jonas Kaufmann; The Verdi Album *


----------



## jim prideaux

earlier this morning spent some time enjoying a number of pieces composed by Madetoja and performed by Sakari and the Iceland P.O.

now at work with I pod and listening to Mendelssohn's 5th performed by Masur and the Leipzig Gewandhaus Orch


----------



## Pugg

*Verdi: Aida*

*Anja Harteros (Aida), Jonas Kaufmann (Radamès)*, Ekaterina Semenchuk (Amneris), Ludovic Tezier (Amonasro), Erwin Schrott (Ramfis), Marco Spotti (Il Re d'Egitto), Paolo Fanale (Un Messaggero), Eleonora Buratto (Sacerdotessa)

Orchestra dell'Accademia di Santa Cecilia, Roma; Coro dell'Accademia di Santa Cecilia, Roma,
_ Antonio Pappano_

Although my favourites are still Muti and Solti, this is a joy to listen :tiphat:


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Wonderful performances of the Mendelssohn and Brahms concertos by the young Anne Sophie Mutter and her mentor Karajan.


----------



## severance68

(A special hat tip to fellow Miklos Rózsa fan Marschallin Blair! :tiphat: )

*Miklos Rózsa: Violin Concerto
Jascha Heifetz, violin
Walter Hendl/Dallas Symphony Orchestra
Recorded March 27, 1956*

with:

Heifetz
Erich Wolfgang Korngold: Violin Concerto
Alfred Wallenstein/Los Angeles Philharmonic
Recorded January 10, 1953

Miklos Rózsa: Tema Con Variazioni
Gregor Piatigorsky, cello
Chamber Orchestra
Recorded October 7, 1963

Franz Waxman: "Carmen" Fantasy
Donald Voorhees/RCA Victor Symphony Orchestra
Recorded November 8, 1946

RCA Victor Gold Seal (1988 reissue)


----------



## deprofundis

Im lisening to *Guillaume de Machaut *triple cd on brilliant, i like it, but i heard better Machaut or like i just comment a while ago im some *Francesco Landini *fanboy, so im bias i cannot be trusted(i toss a joke).


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Tchaikovsky's Suites should be better known. What gorgeous, melodically inspired works, reminiscent of Tchaikovsky's best ballet music. This morning I'm listening to the first two in these superb performances under Dorati.


----------



## eljr

*Kreutzer Quartet
David Matthew: Complete String Quartets, Vol. 4*


----------



## elgar's ghost

Fourth part of Hindemith's chamber works this afternoon (1928-1939).

(n.b. - Hindemith stopped issuing opus numbers once he reached op.50)

Trio for Viola, Heckelphone (or tenor saxophone) & Piano op.47 (1928), String Trio no.2 (1933), Violin Sonata no.3 in E (1935), Flute Sonata in B (1936), Sonata for Solo Viola no.4 (1937), Clarinet Quartet (1938), Oboe Sonata in G (1938), Bassoon Sonata in B (1938), Clarinet Sonata in B (1939), Horn Sonata (1939), Violin Sonata no.4 in C (1939) and Viola Sonata no.3 (1939):


----------



## Blancrocher

Haydn: 7 Last Words (Quatuor Mosaiques)


----------



## Pugg

​
ROBERT SCHUMANN
Symphony No. 1 in B-flat major, op. 38 "Spring" • Symphony No. 2 in C major, op. 61


----------



## Wood

Berg, Hartmann, janacek, Dallapiccola & Carter: _20th century classics 1_ (Apex).










All of these works, with the exception of Berg's VC, are new to me, as are some of the composers. In particular, Dallapiccola is a fine new discovery.


----------



## Jeff W

*In which Jeff gets serenaded*

Good morning TC from cloudy and cool Albany! I was going to make this another night of Russian piano concertos but I decided to wait on that one and instead chose another theme, Serenades!

View attachment 83365


Started off Dvorak's Serenade for Strings and Serenade for Winds. Neville Marriner conducted the Academy of St. Martin in the Fields.

View attachment 83366


Went next with Tchaikovsky's Serenade for Strings and the string orchestra version of the Souvenir de Florence. The Concertgebouw Chamber Orchestra was conducted by Marco Boni.

View attachment 83367


Went next with the two Brahms Serenades. Bernard Haitink conducted the Concertgebouw Orchestra.

View attachment 83368


Lastly, four Serenades by Mozart. 'Eine Kleine Nachtmusik', 'Serenatta notturna', 'Posthorn' and 'Haffner'. Karl Bohm conducting.


----------



## EricABQ

Lyapunov: 12 Trancendental Etudes played Ed by Louis Kentner.

Outstanding.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Robert Fuchs*: Symphonies Nos. 1 & 2
Fuchs, 1847-1927

Symphony No. 1, Op. 37 in C major
Symphony No. 2, Op. 45 in E flat major

WDR Sinfonieorchester Koeln, Karl-Heinz Steffens


----------



## AClockworkOrange

*Wolfgang Sawallisch & the London Philharmonic Orchestra performing Brahms' Fourth Symphony.

*Sawallsich is rapidly becoming one of my preferred Conductors and in this performance he rivals his form in Schumann's Symphonies in Dresden - as does the London Philharmonic who perform with aplomb.

This may be one of my favourite recordings of this Symphony. A fantastic Brahmsian discovery alongside the remarkable readings from Sir Adrian Boult no too long ago. These two have certainly given me cause to rethink my view on Brahms and preferences in his Symphonies - something I greatly appreciate.


----------



## eljr

*Vilde Frang
Britten, Korngold: Violin Concertos*


----------



## eljr

Pugg said:


> ​
> *Jonas Kaufmann; The Verdi Album *


Thoughts? This one I have had in my basket several times only to remove later.


----------



## eljr

Pugg said:


> *Verdi: Aida*
> 
> *Anja Harteros (Aida), Jonas Kaufmann (Radamès)*, Ekaterina Semenchuk (Amneris), Ludovic Tezier (Amonasro), Erwin Schrott (Ramfis), Marco Spotti (Il Re d'Egitto), Paolo Fanale (Un Messaggero), Eleonora Buratto (Sacerdotessa)
> 
> Orchestra dell'Accademia di Santa Cecilia, Roma; Coro dell'Accademia di Santa Cecilia, Roma,
> _ Antonio Pappano_
> 
> Although my favourites are still Muti and Solti, this is a joy to listen :tiphat:


I enjoy this much.


----------



## bejart

Tomaso Albinoni (1671-1751): Oboe Concerto in C Major, Op.7, No.12

Heinz Holliger on oboe with I Musici


----------



## Vasks

*Boyce - Overture to "Pindar's Ode" (Lea-Cox/ASV)
Purcell - Sonatas #9 & 10 from "Ten Sonatas in Four Parts" (Retrospect Trio/Linn)
Handel - "Halle" Flute Sonata #1 (Beznosiuk/Hyperion)
Marsh - A Conversation Symphony (Lea-Cox/ASV)*


----------



## Pugg

eljr said:


> Thoughts? This one I have had in my basket several times only to remove later.


A must have for every Tenor lover.:tiphat:

Reviews: http://www.prestoclassical.co.uk/r/Sony/88765492042


----------



## Pugg

​*Vivaldi/ Boccherini / Tartin*i; cello concertos

Mstislav Rostropovitsj cello


----------



## George O

Gustav Mahler (1860-1911): Symphony No. 10 (realised by Deryck Cooke, publ. 1976)

BBC National Orchestra of Wales / Mark Wigglesworth

CD on BBC Music Magazine (England), from 1994
recorded live 26 Nov 1993
cover is last photograph of Mahler taken before his death

5 stars; my favorite M10


----------



## Heliogabo

No. 2


----------



## Pugg

​
*Rossini; Stabat Mater*

Catherine Malfitano, Agnes Baltsa, Robert Gambill & Gwynne Howell

Coro e Orchestra del Maggio Musicale Fiorentino, Riccardo Muti


----------



## Tsaraslondon

George O said:


> Gustav Mahler (1860-1911): Symphony No. 10 (realised by Deryck Cooke, publ. 1976)
> 
> BBC National Orchestra of Wales / Mark Wigglesworth
> 
> CD on BBC Music Magazine (England), from 1994
> recorded live 26 Nov 1993
> cover is last photograph of Mahler taken before his death
> 
> 5 stars; my favorite M10


I have this recording too, which I got free with BBC Music Magazine. Bargain, I'd say!


----------



## eljr

*
Michael Tilson Thomas / Boston Symphony Orchestra
Igor Stravinsky: Le Roi des Étoiles; Les Sacre de Printemps*


----------



## pmsummer

ENGLISH ROYAL FUNERAL MUSIC
*Henry Purcell, Thomas Morley, Thomas Tomkins, Thomas Weelkes*
Vov Luminis
Lionel Meunier - direction

_Ricercar_


----------



## Pugg

​
*Verdi: Luisa Miller*

_Anna Moffo (Luisa), Carlo Bergonzi (Rodolfo), Cornell MacNeil (Miller),Giorgio Tozzi (Walter), Ezio Flagello (Wurm), Shirley Verrett (Federica), Gabriella Carturan (Laura), Piero De Palma (Contadino)_

RCA Italiana Opera Chorus and Orchestra, _Fausto Cleva_:tiphat:


----------



## D Smith

Nielsen: Symphony No. 5. Bernstein/NYP. The more I listen to this work, the more I enjoy and appreciate it. Bernstein gives a passionate reading.


----------



## realdealblues

*Alfred Brendel
Complete Philips Recordings
CD7









Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart
*Piano Sonata #11 in A, K. 331 "Alla Turca" *
*Adagio in B minor, K. 540 *
[Rec. 1975]
*9 Variations on a minuet by Jean-Pierre Duport, K. 573 *
[Rec. 1989]
*


----------



## TwoFlutesOneTrumpet

This is a fantastic interpretation of Beethoven's 7th!






I have been very impressed with the Seoul PO from their YouTube videos.


----------



## tortkis

Kyle Gann: Proença (2015), Ezra Pound song cycle

Michelle Allen McIntire and her Proença Band: Virginia Bachman (flute), Jennifer Lacy (electric piano), Jennifer Wagner (vibes), Brian Padavic (bass)

mp3 downloaded from his blog, PostClassic:
http://www.artsjournal.com/postclassic/2016/02/the-rampant-generation-of-audio-files-continues.html

Very nice, interesting song cycle sung by McIntire's wonderful voice.


----------



## Gouldanian

This is really something...


----------



## Easy Goer

Mahler - Symphony No. 9. Sir John Barbirolli & The Berlin Philharmonic.


----------



## Cosmos

Cold morning, dreary, grey overcast, light drizzle of rain...so I picked the most cliché music possible to fit this mood:

Satie - Trois Gymnopédies


----------



## jim prideaux

Sibelius 5th Symphony performed by Oramo and the CBSO.......

fortunate to have a number of Sibelius symphony cycles and yet having got hold of cheap second hand copies of the Erato Oramo recordings I increasingly find much to admire....seems he might often be overlooked as a conductor, his Schumann symphony cycle while really impressive also 'went under the radar'.....

finding Sibelius reassuring having had the misfortune to have encountered my gym's new 'sound system' which prevented me from hearing anything on my I-pod as I 'worked out'.....in the words of The Jam c.1978 'This is the Modern World'!!!!!!


----------



## millionrainbows

Bruckner: String Quintet (extra viola)/Wagner, for soprano and string sextet. Nice, sumptuous string playing, spacious and lyrical.

~


----------



## Balthazar

*Works of Samuel Barber*

_Symphony No. 1, Op. 9_ ~ Leonard Slatkin leads St. Louis

_Piano Concerto, Op. 38_ ~ Performed by John Browning who premiered the work in 1962

_Souvenirs, Op. 28_ ~ Browning and Slatkin at the piano


----------



## Bayreuth

Daphnis et Chloé, by MAURICE RAVEL
Pierre Boulez conducting the Berliner Philarmoniker


----------



## realdealblues

*J.S. Bach*
Orchestral Suite No. 1 in C major, BWV 1066
Orchestral Suite No. 2 in B minor, BWV 1067
Orchestral Suite No. 3 in D major, BWV 1068
Orchestral Suite No. 4 in D major, BWV 1069
*[Rec. 1954, Mono]









Otto Klemperer/Philharmonia Orchestra
*


----------



## Guest

A natural pairing...

Sherab Ling and then Scelsi.


----------



## Pat Fairlea

Sibelius 6th symphony. Vanska and Lahti SO. Fascinating.


----------



## Orfeo

*(The Paderewski, Disc I)*










:tiphat:


----------



## Jeffrey Smith




----------



## jim prideaux

a series of shorter pieces by Sibelius, beginning with En Saga-all performed by Jarvi and the Gothenburg S.O.


----------



## Blancrocher

Beethoven: Late Piano Sonatas (Pollini)


----------



## elgar's ghost

Penultimate chunk of Hindemith's chamber works tonight (1939-1947) along with a disc of early-ish piano music (1920-1926).

_5 Tanzstücke_ op.19 (1920), _Tanz der Holzpuppen_ (foxtrot from the music to the Christmas fairy tale _Tuttifäntchen_) - arr. for piano by composer WoO (1922), _1922_ - Suite for piano op.26 (1922), _Klaviermusik_ - part one: exercise in three pieces op.37 (1925-26):










Trumpet Sonata (1939), Trombone Sonata in F (1941), Cor Anglais Sonata (1941), Alto Saxophone Sonata in E-flat (1943), String Quartet no.6 in E-flat (1943), String Quartet no.7 (1945) and Cello Sonata no.2 in E (1947):


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Nielsen, Symphony No. 4, Helios Overture*


----------



## bejart

Giovanni Battista Viotti (1755-1824): Violin Concerto No.23 in G Minor

Kurt Redel directing the Staatliche Philjharmonic Rheinland-Pfalz -- Lola Bobesco, violin


----------



## Guest

Playing: 5 stars+
Sound: 4 stars


----------



## tortkis

Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia Plus Bright Cecilia Variations (BBC Music Magazine Vol. 11 No. 3, 2002)









Purcell: Hail, bright Cecilia (Ode for St. Cecilia's Day), for soloists, chorus & instruments, Z. 328

Susan Gritton (soprano), James Bowman (countertenor), Rogers Covey-Crump (tenor), Mark Milhofer (tenor), Colin Campbell (baritone), Michael George (bass); The King's Consort / Robert King

Variations on a Theme by Purcell, composed by Colin Matthews, Judith Weir, Poul Ruders, David Sawer, Michael Torke, Anthony Payne, Magnus Lindberg

BBC Philharmonic Orchestra / Gianandrea Noseda


----------



## pmsummer

NUTMEG AND GINGER
_Spicy Ballads from Shakespeare's London_
*Musicians of the Globe*
Philip Pickett - director

_Philips_


----------



## Blancrocher

Biber Passacaglia, arranged for guitar by Heiki Mätlik.


----------



## Pugg

​*Brahms*; Piano concerto 1


----------



## Pugg

Jeffrey Smith said:


>


At last; some appreciation :tiphat:


----------



## Pugg

Kontrapunctus said:


> Playing: 5 stars+
> Sound: 4 stars


Now I am curios, if you do have time, please let me know


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Pugg

​_Prokofiev; symphony 7
Vladimir Ashkemnzy _


----------



## Pugg

​*Vivaldi; Sacred works* vol no 2
_Vittorio Negri _


----------



## Pugg

​
*Debussy & Poulenc* - Cello Sonatas
_Jean-Guihen Queyras (cello) & Alexandre Tharaud (piano)_

Debussy:
Cello Sonata
La plus que lente
Scherzo for Cello and Piano in C
Intermezzo for cello & piano, L. 27

Poulenc:	
Cello Sonata, Op. 143
Bagatelle in D minor
Serenade
Suite française (d'après Claude Gervaise), FP80


----------



## tortkis

Satie: Complete Piano Music - Jeroen Van Veen (Brilliant Classics)









3 Gymnopédies, 7 Gnossiennes, Petite Ouverture à Danser, Pièce froides, 4 Préludes, Prélude de la porte héroique de ciel

Van Veen's playing is slow and delicate. The piano sound is rich. I prefer this to Gorišek's recordings, and probably to Schleiermacher's. (I think De Leeuw's Satie is very good.)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

After this I'll find volume 2


----------



## Pugg

​
*Offenbach: Fantasio*

_Sarah Connolly (Fantasio), Brenda Rae (Elsbeth), Russell Braun (Le prince), Brindley Sherratt (Le Roi) & Neal Davies (Sparck)
_
Orchestra of the Age of Enlightenment, _Sir Mark Elder_



> Sunday Times
> 
> 5th October 2014
> 
> " It is a lyrical surprise, an entirely different genre from his popular operettas...[Connolly] is a delight in the [title] part. Her duets with the titular would-be jester's princess, Elsbeth, as sung by Brenda Rae, are pure vocal enchantment...one of the rarest jewels in OR's estimable catalogue."





> Financial Times
> 
> 17th October 2014
> 
> ****
> 
> "a performance as light of touch as a fine French soufflé. If only Offenbach was always treated in such style."
> The Times
> 
> 1st November 2014


****



> "Opera Rara's superb resuscitation of this long-forgotten Offenbach opéra-comique is a delight. Forget the piffle of a plot. Just wallow in the effortlessly tuneful music: a succession of gliding waltzes and featherlight two-steps coloured with some meltingly romantic moments."
> Gramophone Magazine


November 2014



> "There are certainly some beautiful numbers, such as the duets for Elsbeth and Fantasio, and the orchestration is a joy...The cast, led by Sarah Connolly and Brenda Rae, is first-rate, and Sir Mark Elder provides faultless direction."
> BBC Music Magazine
> 
> Christmas 2014


****

"


> Even if the cast's French is sometimes a tad English, this is a deeply committed recording with some fine performances by Connolly, and Neal Davies as Sparck, a kind of perpetual student. The Orchestra of the Age of Enlightenment relish both Offenbach's masterly orchestration and his rhythmic mastery."
> Opera Now
> 
> ****





> "This is pure delight... Sarah Connolly is the soulful hero, singing with warmth, depth and feeling; Brenda Rae is the light and charming Elsbeth, also beset by sadness, and there is nice character-work from Victoria Simmonds, Russell Braun, Robert Murray and more. Lovely, sweet and moving."


----------



## Haydn man

For this weeks SS


----------



## Wood

ELLIOTT CARTER: Penthode










On a loop whilst I do the housekeeping.

Earlier I particularly enjoyed the Elizabeth Bishop song cycle.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Krommer*:
Clarinet Quartet, Op. 83
Clarinet Quintet in B flat, Op. 95

_Henk de Graaf_ (clarinet)

Schubert Consort Amsterdam


----------



## Pugg

​
*Haydn*:
Cello Concerto No. 1 in C major, Hob. VIIb:1
Mstislav Rostropovich​ (cello)
English Chamber Orchestra, Benjamin Britten

Horn Concerto No. 1 in D major, Hob.VIId:3
Barry Tuckwell​ (horn)
Academy of St Martin in the Fields, Neville Marriner

Trumpet Concerto in E flat major, Hob. VIIe:1
Alan Stringer​ (trumpet)
Academy of St Martin in the Fields, Neville Marriner

Horn Concerto No. 2 in D major, Hob.VIId:4
Barry Tuckwell​(horn)

Academy of St Martin in the Fields, Neville Marriner


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

Nikolay Rimsky-Korsakov - May Night (Andrey Chistiakov; Taraschenko, Erasova, Lapina, Pochapsy, Arkhipov, Okolycheva, Gluboky, Reshetniak; Sveshnikov Academic Choir; Bolshoi Theatre Orchestra).









Excellent, highly imaginative music by Rimsky-Korsakov. It's especially clever how the conversation between the two lovers Levko and Hanna are carried out with chamber music accompaniment, as if to accent the 'intimacy' of their meeting.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Final instalments of both the chamber and solo keyboard works of Hindemith today.

Organ Sonata no.1 (1937), Organ Sonata no.2 (1937) and Organ Sonata no.3 - _(nach alten Volksliedern_ (1940):










_Kleine Klaviermusik (Leichte Fünftonstücke)_ op.45:4 (1929) and _Ludus Tonalis_ [Prelude, 12 Fugues, 11 Interludes and Postlude] (1942):










Septet for flute, oboe, clarinet, trumpet, horn, bass clarinet and bassoon (1948), Sonata for Four Horns (1952), Tuba Sonata (1955) and Octet for clarinet, bassoon, horn, violin, 2 violas, cello and double bass (1957-58):


----------



## eljr

*Kronos Quartet
One Earth, One People, One Love: Kronos Plays Terry Riley*


----------



## Blancrocher

Vivaldi: 11 Cello Concertos (Anner Bylsma, Tafelmusik, Jeanne Lamon)


----------



## Pugg

​
*Holst: The Planets*
Adrian Boult:tiphat:


----------



## bejart

CPE Bach (1714-1788): Keyboard Sonata No.2 in C Major

Miklos Spanyi, harpsichord


----------



## Pugg

​
*Poulenc*: Stabat mater

*Szymanowski*: Stabat Mater, Op. 53

Christine Goerke (soprano), Marietta Simpson (mezzo), Victor Ledbetter (baritone)

Atlanta Symphony Orchestra & Chorus, Robert Shaw


----------



## Vasks

*Schumann - Manfred Overture (Wildner/Naxos)
Mendelssohn - Symphony #3 (Abbado/DG)*


----------



## George O

Debut

Sarah Chang, violin
Sandra Rivers, piano

CD on EMI Classics (USA), from 1992

5 stars

details:
https://www.discogs.com/Sarah-Chang-Debut/release/6451909


----------



## Pugg

​
*Massenet: Le Cid*

_Plácido Domingo (Rodrigue), Grace Bumbry (Chimène ),_ Paul Plishka (Don Diègue), Jake Gardner (Le Roi), Eleanor Bergquist (L'Infante), Clinton Ingram (Don Arias), Theodore Hodges (Don Alonzo), Arnold Voketatis (Don Gormas), Peter Lightfoot (Moorish Envoy), John Adams (St James)

Opera Orchestra Of New York & Byrne Camp Chorale, Eve Queler



> …essential listening for the indefatigable ardour and sorrow of Domingo in the insanely taxing title, and Grace Bumbry… makes hair-raising work of Chimene's vengeful determination." BBC Music Magazine, October 2009 ****


----------



## Easy Goer

Nielsen - Symphonies 4 & 5. Herbert Blomstedt & The San Francisco Symphony.


----------



## bejart

Haydn: Symphony No. 44 in E Minor

Antonio Janigro directing the Symphony Orchestra of Radio Zagreb


----------



## Mahlerian

Saturday Symphony:
Prokofiev: Symphony No. 6, Symphony No. 7
Mariinsky Orchestra, cond. Gergiev


----------



## bejart

Louis Spohr (1784-1859): String Quartet No.16 in A Minor, Op.58, No.2

New Budapest Quartet: Andras Kiss and Ferenc Balough, violins -- Laszlo Barsony, viola -- Karoly Botvay, cello


----------



## bejart

Jiri Druzecky (1745-1819): Oboe Concerto in C Major

Petr Altrichter directing the Paradubice Chamber Orchestra -- Jan Adamus, oboe


----------



## Arsakes

*Ralph Vaughan Williams:*

Phantasy Quintet
String Quartet #1 and 2
Six studies in English folk songs
Five Variants on Dives and Lazarus
The Lark Ascending
Fantasia on a theme
Greensleevers
The Wasps, Aristophanic Suite, for orchestra


----------



## Haydn man

Streaming No.1 from this set 
So far so good


----------



## Arsakes

Jeff W said:


> Good morning TC from cloudy and cool Albany! I was going to make this another night of Russian piano concertos but I decided to wait on that one and instead chose another theme, Serenades!
> 
> View attachment 83365
> 
> 
> Started off Dvorak's Serenade for Strings and Serenade for Winds. Neville Marriner conducted the Academy of St. Martin in the Fields.
> 
> View attachment 83366
> 
> 
> Went next with Tchaikovsky's Serenade for Strings and the string orchestra version of the Souvenir de Florence. The Concertgebouw Chamber Orchestra was conducted by Marco Boni.
> 
> View attachment 83367
> 
> 
> Went next with the two Brahms Serenades. Bernard Haitink conducted the Concertgebouw Orchestra.
> 
> View attachment 83368
> 
> 
> Lastly, four Serenades by Mozart. 'Eine Kleine Nachtmusik', 'Serenatta notturna', 'Posthorn' and 'Haffner'. Karl Bohm conducting.


Serenades are lovely!


----------



## elgar's ghost

Hindemith's vocal works this time, plus an orchestral suite which I had forgotten about.

_Das Nusch-Nuschi_ - music to a play for marionettes in one act op.20 (1920):










Three Songs for Soprano & Large Orchestra op.9 [Texts: E.W. Lotz and E. Lasker-Schüler] (1917), Suite from _Tuttifäntchen _ - a Christmas fairy tale in three scenes WoO (1922) and _Sancta Susanna_ - opera in one act op.21 (1921)










_(6) Lieder nach alten Texten_ for mixed chorus op.33 (1923-25) plus 12 other songs for chorus (bet. 1929 and 1949) and 8 canons a cappella (bet. 1936 and 1962):


----------



## agoukass

Brahms: Variations on a Theme by Paganini and 4 Ballades
Chopin: 10 Mazurkas 
Arturo Benedetti Michelangeli, piano

Debussy: Images (Books I & II), Preludes (selection)
Marcelle Meyer, piano


----------



## eljr

*primephonic SELECTED: Spring
Various Artists *


----------



## Guest




----------



## Alfacharger

Ives and Hindemith today.


----------



## KenOC

Dohnanyi, Variations on a Nursery Theme. Howard Shelley, piano. BBC Philharmonic, Matthias Bamert conducting. Mozart wasn't the only guy who could do this! A fun piece.


----------



## D Smith

For Saturday Symphony. Prokofiev Symphony No. 7. Ozawa/Berlin. I'm not sure why this work so often gets such a tepid response. I love it for its clarity and melody; some sections remind me of Cinderella. Ozawa does an excellent job with it and the orchestra sounds great. Thankfully Ozawa uses the original ending (which is what Prokofiev wished). Recommended.


----------



## Guest




----------



## Sloe

I am listening online to a radio broadcast from earlier today of *Robert Schumann´s third symphony*.
Orchestra: French National Orchestra
Conductor: Daniele Gatti


----------



## DavidA

Bach St Matthew Passion / Karl Richter 1958


----------



## jim prideaux

Nielsen-2nd and 5th symphonies performed by Berglund and the Royal Danish Orch.


----------



## Balthazar

*Prokofiev ~ Symphony No. 7*

For Saturday Symphony, Valery Gergiev leads the London Symphony Orchestra.


----------



## Cosmos

Earlier today I listened to the Saturday Symphony, a recording I don't pay attention to:










This is one of those symphonies that I've heard a good number of times but can't remember how it sounds until I listen to the first note again. An enjoyable work. I don't know it well enough to know if this recording had the original ending or the edited one.

Now, a work I've either never listened to, or listened to a long time ago and don't remember it:

Elgar - Enigma Variations


----------



## severance68

*Tchaikovsky: Marche Slav
Borodin: Polovtsian March from Prince Igor
Mendelssohn: Overture "The Hebrides" (Fingal's Cave)

Fritz Reiner/Chicago Symphony Orchestra
Recorded 1959 (Tchaikovsky, Borodin); 1956 (Mendelssohn).*


----------



## KenOC

Stravinsky, Violin Concerto. Patricia Kopatchinskaja violin, Vladimir Jurowski conducting the London Philharmonic. If there's a better performance than this, I haven't heard it.


----------



## Biwa

Giovanni Girolamo Kapsberger (1580-1651)

Libro Sesto di Villanelle "Li Fiori"

Ensemble Vivante


----------



## SixFootScowl

Starting yesterday,

Brahms Good:









Mendelssohn Very Good:









Beethoven Excellent:


----------



## D Smith

I was in the mood for more Prokofiev after Saturday Symphony so I put on Romeo and Juliet performed by Muti/Chicago, then Symphony No. 3, again by Muti this time with Philadelphia. Both are outstanding recordings and recommended.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

*Rachmaninov
Complete songs, CD 3 of 3
Lieder op. 34 Nr. 1-14
Lieder op. 38 Nr. 1-6*
Evelina Dobraceva (soprano); Ekaterina Siurina (soprano); Justina Gringyte (mezzo); Daniil Shtoda (tenor); Andrei Bondarenko (baritone); Rodion Pogossov (baritone); Alexander Vinogradov (bass); Iain Burnside (piano)
[Delphian, 2013]










*Mozart
Sonatas for Piano and Violin
F Major, K.376
G Major, K.301
E Minor, K.304
A Major, K.526*
Hilary Hahn, Natalie Zhu [DG, 2005]










*
Webern
Complete music for string quartet*
Langsamer Satz
String quartet (1905)
Rondo for string quartet,
5 movements for string quartet, op.5
6 Bagatelles for string quartet, op.9* 
(*including Langsam. Schmerz immer, Blick nach oben for string quartet and voice)
String quartet, op.28
Quatour Diotima, Marie-Nicole Lemieux (contralto)* [Naive, 2016]

Now, this is something. Lyrical and elegaic in the Langsamer Satz (who says this isn't a late romantic masterpiece?) and the String quartet of 1905, the Quatuor Diotima are precise and elegant in those brief aphorisms, the 5 movements, Op 5 and the Bagatelles, Op. 9. And what's this? A 7th bagatelle for string quartet and voice, weighing in at just over a minute. Long awaited - and worth the wait!


----------



## deprofundis

Im currently lisening to 3 definitive era and significative i might had, ars antiqua : *polyphonie aquitaine*, ars nova* Francesco Landini*, than some ars subtilior of the great *Matteo De Perugia*.

:tiphat: have a nice day


----------



## Morimur

_Alessandro Scarlatti_ was a hell of a composer. This disc is exquisite...


----------



## opus55

Robert Schumann

Phantasie for Violin and Orchestra, Op.131
Violin Concerto

_Patricia Kopatchinskaja
WDR Sinfonieorchester Köln | Heinz Holliger_


----------



## Blancrocher

John Luther Adams - Dark Waves, for orchestra and electronics


----------



## JosefinaHW

Glazunov: _Complete Symphonies & Concertos_, Jose Serebrier (Purchased in January because I discovered his music here on TC. Thank you--I think I got the last available box set on Amazon, too!)


----------



## Adam Weber




----------



## deprofundis

I will be lisening to Isorhytmic motets of *Guillaume Dufay*, i find it pretty od for it's time, it fit in ufo category for sure, it's a wonderfull lisen and each time i would lisen to it i would discover new harmony that were ain't there since it's this complex, this music is rocket science very mathermatical and virtually quite cerebral,im lisening to Dufay on harmonia mundi gold ''o gemma lux'' this is not his easy lisening chansons, this is for Advanced in vocal music, i say vocal music but there is a slight instrumentation.


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

Morimur said:


> _Alessandro Scarlatti_ was a hell of a composer. This disc is exquisite...


Indeed it is.


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

Returning to this exquisite recording as I didn't have the time to finish it earlier this week. In my defence it is almost 2 hours long... and every bit a pleasure.


----------



## Pugg

Rossini:
"The Barber of Seville" Overture (March 27, 1963 New York, Philharmonic Hall),
"L'italiana in Algeri" Overture (April 10, 1960 New York, Manhattan Center),
"William Tell" Overture (December 2, 1963 New York, Manhattan Center),
"La gazza ladra" Overture (February 8, 1960 New York, St. George Hotel),
"Semiramide" Overture (September 28, 1960 New York, Manhattan Center),
"La scala de seta" Overture (January 15, 1963 New York, Philharmonic Hall)
Suppe:
"Light Cavalry" Overture (October 26, 1967 New York, Philharmonic Hall,
"Dichter und Bauer" Overture (January 21, 1963 New York, Philharmonic Hall)
New York Philharmonic


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Pugg

severance68 said:


> *Tchaikovsky: Marche Slav
> Borodin: Polovtsian March from Prince Igor
> Mendelssohn: Overture "The Hebrides" (Fingal's Cave)
> 
> Fritz Reiner/Chicago Symphony Orchestra
> Recorded 1959 (Tchaikovsky, Borodin); 1956 (Mendelssohn).*


Did your speakers survived this recording ?


----------



## Pugg

D Smith said:


> I was in the mood for more Prokofiev after Saturday Symphony so I put on Romeo and Juliet performed by Muti/Chicago, then Symphony No. 3, again by Muti this time with Philadelphia. Both are outstanding recordings and recommended.


Amen to this :tiphat:


----------



## bz3

Haydn - Piano Sonatas in B Minor and D Major (Hob XVI 32 and 24) performed by S. Richter. Lovely works - was he capable of anything else?


----------



## Pugg

​
*Bach; Cantatas and aria's
Ian Bostridge *.:tiphat:


----------



## severance68

Pugg said:


> Did your speakers survived this recording ?


They did!  And after that, I'm happy to report that I took your excellent advice and listened to this disc, which arrived on Thursday:










Sure enough, as you indicated, this version of _Dance of the Russian Sailors_ was amazing! I also really enjoyed the Rachmaninov and Rimsky-Korsakov.


----------



## Pugg

bz3 said:


> Haydn - Piano Sonatas in B Minor and D Major (Hob XVI 32 and 24) performed by S. Richter. Lovely works - was he capable of anything else?


Do you have a hour and half to browse?
Search at Amazon on Richter, loads of good stuff :tiphat:


----------



## Pugg

​
*Vivaldi; Sacred works vol 3*
Vittorio Negri:tiphat:


----------



## Pugg

*Giuliani*: Guitar Concerto
*Rodrigo*: 3 Concertos
_Pepe Romero, Angel Romero,_ 
Academy of St. Martin in the Fields, Sir Neville Marriner


----------



## Sloe

Erkki Melartin´s sixth symphony


----------



## TurnaboutVox

*Pérotin
Viderunt omnes, organum for 4 voices*
Orlando Consort[Metronome, 1994]










*Leonin, Perotin
Sacred Music from Notre-Dame Cathedral*
Tonus Peregrinus [Naxos, 2005]


----------



## Pugg

​
*Donizetti: Lucia di Lammermoor*

_Montserrat Caballé (Lucia), José Carreras (Edgardo)_, Vincenzo Sardinero (Enrico), Samuel Ramey (Raimondo), Claes H. Ahnsjö (Arturo), Ann Murray (Alisa), Vincenzo Bello (Normanno)

New Philharmonia Orchestra, Jesús López-Cóbos


----------



## eljr

*Sistine Chapel Choir / Massimo Palombella
Cantate Domino: La Cappella Sistina e la Musica dei Papi*


----------



## eljr

*Jordi Savall
Biber: Baroque Splendor - Missa Salisburgensis*


----------



## eljr

*Jordi Savall / Le Concert des Nations
Les Éléments: Tempêtes, Orages & Fêtes Marines*


----------



## Pugg

​
*Bruch*:Violin Concerto No. 1 in G minor, Op. 26

*Lalo*:Symphonie espagnole, Op. 21

*Sarasate*:Zigeunerweisen, Op. 20

*Renaud Capuçon* (violin)

Orchestre de Paris, Paavo Järvi


----------



## Pugg

​*Mozart; Double concerto's.
Lucas and Arthur Jussen.
*


----------



## elgar's ghost

The second and final part of Hindemith's vocal works - in fact, that's every last bit of my Hindemith collection done. Appropriately ending with the unaccompanied Mass - the final work that the composer completed.

_Neues vom Tage_ - comic opera in three parts [original version] (1928-29 - rev. 1954):










12 Madrigals for mixed chorus a cappella [Texts: J. Weinheber] (1958) and Mass for mixed chorus a cappella (1963):


----------



## Triplets

Mozart String Quintets, Julliard Qt with Walter Trampler . An excellent balm for a Sunay morning hangover


----------



## eljr

*Brussels Philharmonic Orchestra / Flemish Radio Choir / Hervé Niquet
Johannes Brahms: Ein Deutsches Requiem*


----------



## Taggart

Lovely varied disc. A definite must for any Christian folkie. The combination of the secular songs or instrumentals and their use as hymns is an excellent idea.


----------



## D Smith

Sunday listening. Ockeghem: Missa De Plus En Plus. Orlando Consort. Gorgeous singing by this 4 member group, an interesting alternative to the Tallis Scholars recording.


----------



## Jeff W

*In which there is the Saturday Symphony (on Sunday...)*

Good morning TC from cold but sunny Albany! I'm late in listening to the Saturday Symphony this week...

View attachment 83427


Prokofiev's Symphony No. 6 & 7 (this week's Saturday Symphony). Valery Gergiev conducts the Mariinsky Orchestra.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Tallis:*
Lamentations of Jeremiah I & II
In pace in idipsum
Short Service (Dorian) for 4 voices
Not every one that saith unto me
Solemnis urgebat dies
Sancte Deus
Dum transisset sabbatum
Why brag'st in malice
Salvator mundi, salva nos 1 - antiphonn for five voices
Te Deum
Veni creator: Come Holy Ghost

The Cardinall's Musick, Andrew Carwood


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mozart:Clarinet Concerto in A major, K622*
Deutsche Kammerphilharmonie Bremen

Clarinet Trio in E flat major, K498 "Kegelstatt-Trio"
Allegro in B flat for clarinet, 2 violins, viola & cello, KAnh.91 (516c)

_Martin Fröst (basset clarinet & clarinet), Leif Ove Andsnes, Janine Jansen, Antoine Tamestit, Boris Brovtsyn, Maxim Rysanov & Torleif Thedéen
_
Deutsche Kammerphilharmonie Bremen


----------



## Vasks

_An old and beloved LP_


----------



## eljr

*Angela Hewitt
Domenico Scarlatti: Sonatas*


----------



## eljr

*London Sinfonietta / Dawn Upshaw / David Zinman
Henryk Górecki: Symphony No. 3*


----------



## bejart

JS Bach: Concerto in F Major, BWV 1047, Brandenburg No.2

Helmuth Rilling directing the Oregon Bach Festival Chamber Orchestra


----------



## Pugg

*Puccini: Turandot*

_Dame Joan Sutherland (Turandot), Luciano Pavarotti (Calaf), Montserrat Caballé (Liù)_, Nicolai Ghiaurov (Timur), Tom Krause (Ping), Pier Francesco Poli (Pang), Piero De Palma (Pong), Peter Pears (L'imperatore Altoum), Sabin Markov (Un mandarino)

John Alldis Choir, London Philharmonic Orchestra, _Zubin Mehta_

Studio recording, 1978



> "Sutherland gives an intensely appealing interpretation, while Pavarotti gives a performance equally imaginitive. Mehta directs a gloriously rich and dramatic performance. Still the best-sounding Turandot on CD." Penguin Guide


"


> Turandot is a psychologically complex work fusing appalling sadism with self-sacrificing devotion.
> The icy Princess of China has agreed to marry any man of royal blood who can solve three riddles she has posed. If he fails his head will roll.
> Calaf, the son of the exiled Tartar king Timur, answers all the questions easily and when Turandot hesitates to accept him, magnanimously offers her a riddle in return - 'What is his name?'.
> Liù, Calaf's faithful slave-girl, is tortured but rather than reveal his identity kills herself.
> Turandot finally capitulates, announcing that his name is Love. Dame Joan Sutherland's assumption of the title role is statuesque, combining regal poise with a more human warmth, while Montserrat Caballé is a touchingly sympathetic Liù, skilfully steering the character away from any hint of the mawkish. Pavarotti's Calaf is a heroic figure in splendid voice and the chorus is handled with great power, baying for blood at one minute, enraptured with Liù's nobility at the next. Mehta conducts with great passion and a natural feel for Puccini's wonderfully tempestuous drama. Well recorded." Gramophone Classical Music Guide, 2010





> "this recording...works for me on every level. Of course you get Pavarotti singing Nessun dorma at his lyrical best, but more importantly than that, Montserrat Caballé sings Liù, showing off her famed pianissimo to great effect at the end of Signore, ascolta. Finally, as a bonus bit of luxury casting, Peter Pears takes the small role of Turandot's father, Emperor Altoum." James Longstaffe, Presto Classical, July 2014


----------



## Cosmos

It's going to be a bit warmer today, hopefully it won't be raining near me so I can take a walk and listen to...

Mahler - Symphony no. 8










Sure Gergiev gets mixed reviews, and a lot of people dismiss his Mahler, but I like this CD because 1) it's the first Mahler CD I ever bought, and 2) it was recorded in St Paul's Cathedral, so the music echoes a lot. And yes, that is an issue because it muddles articulation, but the echo effect gives the work an almost magical or ethereal touch.

I've been itching to put this work on for the past couple of days specifically because the quieter segment just before the end, [where the harps and celesta play arpeggios until just the celesta descends, pairing with one of the main themes] has been stuck in my head and I NEED to go back to this sound world. [the segment I'm talking about]


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

Symphony no. 8... lovely music for a Sunday morning.


----------



## elgar's ghost

This late afternoon and early evening - four Brits, one disc each.

_Pagan Symphony_ (1927-28), _Fifine at the Fair_ - Orchestral Drama (1901?-1911) and _Two Heroic Ballads: Cuchullan's Lament and Kishmul's Galley_ (1944):










_Overture to a Picaresque Comedy_ (1930), _Nympholept_ - Tone Poem for piano [arr. for orchestra by composer (1912 - orch. 1915 - rev. 1935) and Symphony no.4 (1931):










_Six Songs from 'A Shropshire Lad'_ for baritone and piano [Texts: A.E. Houseman] (1911), _'Bredon Hill' and (4) Other Songs_ for baritone and piano [Texts: A.E. Houseman] (1912), _Two English Idylls_ for orchestra (1910-1911), _A Shropshire Lad_ - Rhapsody for orchestra (1912) and _The Banks of Green Willow_ for orchestra (1913):










_Hymnus Paradisi_ for soprano and tenor soloists, mixed chorus, and orchestra (1936-1938 inc. - completed 1950) and _An English Mass_ for chorus, strings and organ (1956):


----------



## bejart

Juan Crisostomo de Arriaga (1806-1826): String Quartet No.2 in A Major

Guarneri Quartet: Arnold Steinhardt and John Dalley, violins -- Michael Tree, viola -- David Soyer, cello


----------



## michaels

As prompted by Trout's blog entry







Bach Cello Suite head-to-head!
Need to create a rating for recording quality in addition to performance in JRiver... just enjoying listening too much


----------



## eljr

*Khatia Buniatishvili
Kaleidoscope*


----------



## Easy Goer

Britten - Serenade, Les Illuminations, Nocturne. Peter Pears (Tenor) & Barry Tuckwell (Horn)


----------



## Mahlerian

Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 4 in G, Mahler: Symphony No. 1 in D
Murray Perahia, Boston Symphony Orchestra, cond. Haitink
http://www.wgbh.org/programs/The-Boston-Symphony-Orchestra-in-Concert-1641

I had intended to go to this concert, but plans and poor weather intervened. Too bad; the performances, while not spectacular, were certainly good.


----------



## bejart

Thomas Shaw (ca.1744-1830): Violin Concerto in G Major

Peter Holman conducting the Parley of Instruments -- Elizabeth Wallfisch, violin


----------



## seven four

Philip Glass and Nico Muhly - Music for 2 Violins: Philip Glass and Nico Muhly






.


----------



## Blancrocher

Haydn: String Quartets, op. 20 (Quatuor Mosaiques)


----------



## Conglomerate




----------



## George O

Heifetz-Piatigorsky Concerts

Anton Stepanovich Arensky (1861-1906): Trio in D Minor, op 32

Antonio Lucio Vivaldi (1678-1741): Concerto in B-Flat for Violin, Cello, Strings, and Harpsichord

Bohuslav Martinu (1890-1959): Duo for Violin and Cello

Jascha Heifetz, violin
Gregor Piatigorsky, cello
Leonard Pennario, piano on Arensky
Malcolm Hamilton, harpsichord on Vivaldi

on RCA (NYC), from 1966


----------



## pmsummer

LA CANT DE LA SIBIL-LA
_Mallorca - València, 1400-1560_
*Montserrat Figueras* - soprano
La Capella Reial de Catalunya
Jordi Savall - director

_Alia Vox_


----------



## elgar's ghost

Time to dig into the works of Alan Rawsthorne (1905-1971) over the next day or so. There are nine works listed below but most are relatively short so I should still be ready to retire by midnight.

Theme & Variations for Two Violins (1937), Concertante for Piano & Violin (1937), Viola Sonata (1937 - rev. 1953), Symphonic Studies for orchestra (1938), _Light Music_ for strings (1938), Piano Concerto No. 1 (1939 - rev. 1942), String Quartet no.1 (1939), Oboe Concerto (1947) and Suite for Recorder & String Orchestra (orig. 1940s - orch. J. McCabe 1990s):


----------



## DavidA

Ravel Daphnis and Chloe / Dutoit

Fabulous!


----------



## bejart

Luigi Boccherini (1743-1805): Flute Quintet in G Minor, Op.19, No.2, G426

Auser Musici: Carlo Ipata, flute -- Luca Ronconi and Francesco la Bruna, violins -- Teresa Ceccato, viola -- Luigi Puxeddu, cello


----------



## KenOC

Haydn's Nelson Mass, Gardiner.


----------



## Triplets

DavidA said:


> Ravel Daphnis and Chloe / Dutoit
> 
> Fabulous!


Is that a recording of the complete ballet, or just Suite#2?


----------



## ShropshireMoose

Holst: Lyric Movement for Viola and Small Orchestra (Cecil Aronowitz)/Brook Green Suite/Nocturne/Fugal Concerto for Flute, Oboe and Strings (William Bennett/Peter Graeme)/St. Paul's Suite English Chamber Orchestra/Imogen Holst

Daniel Jones: Symphony No.7 Royal Philharmonic Orchestra/Sir Charles Groves

A lovely disc of works by Holst conducted by his daughter. I dug this out having heard part of the Fugal Concerto on the radio en route for work this morning, what a beautiful work it is, and the others are very good too. Then Daniel Jones' 7th Symphony, I loved it, the vigorous finale was an especial delight, I will be listening to this again, soon!


----------



## Guest




----------



## Biwa

Jean-Marie Leclair (1697-1764)

Overture Op. 13 No. 3
Sonata Op. No. 1
Sonata Op. 4 No. 4
Sonata Op. 13 No. 3
Sonata Op. 4 No. 3

Opera Quarta


----------



## senza sordino

The Russians are Coming! The Russians are Coming!

RK Scheherazade Stravinsky Song of the Nightingale 
View attachment 83443


Rachmaninov Symphonies 1, 2 & 3, Symphonic Dances, The Isle of the Dead, The Bells (all three disks)
View attachment 83444


Shostakovich Violin Concerto no 1, Kancheli V&V, Shostakovich Lyrical Waltz, Part Spiegel im Spiegel, Rachmaninov Vocalise
View attachment 83445


Stravinsky Apollo, Agon, Orpheus (I really like Agon, it's like neoclassical gone right back to Ancient Greece-so cool)
View attachment 83446


Prokofiev Cello Concerto, Shostakovich Cello Concerto no 1
View attachment 83447


----------



## KenOC

Charles Tomlinson Griffes, The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan. Seattle Symphony, Gerard Schwarz conducting. I've always had a soft spot for this.


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

Schubert seemingly brings out the finest in more than a few singers. I can't begin to guess the number of discs I have of Schubert lieder. But then one might argue that Schubert's collected lieder are in a way akin to Beethoven's piano sonatas... they take a once more humble genre to heights unheard of. Like Beethoven's sonatas and Bach's cantatas the collected lieder certainly stand as one of the greatest achievements in classical music.

Elisabeth Schwarzkopf's studio "recital" of selected Schubert lieder (performed with Edwin Fischer) is surely one of the finest in a field that includes outstanding performances by Dietrich Fischer-Dieskau, Elly Ameling, Flagstad, Ian Bostridge, Renée Fleming, Anne Sofie von Otter, Janet Baker, Fritz Wunderlich, Hans Hotter, Thomas Quasthof, Christine Schafer, Gundula Janowitz, Lucia Popp, Bernarda Fink, Cheryl Studer, Gerard Souzay, Matthias Goerne, Jonas Kaufmann, Peter Pears, Werner Güra, Olaf Bär, Peter Anders, and so many more...


----------



## Balthazar

*Krzysztov Penderecki ~ A Polish Requiem*

Antoni Wit leads the Warsaw National Philharmonic Orchestra.


----------



## TwoFlutesOneTrumpet

Schubert symphonies. Currently listening to No. 1. Unbelievable he wrote it when 16 years old.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Haydn*: Piano Sonatas Nos. 20 & 49


----------



## mmsbls

J.C. Bach Six Grand Overtures (Sinfonias)
English Symphony Orchestra 
William Boughton


----------



## severance68

*Franz von Suppé: Poet and Peasant Overture
Morning, Noon and Night in Vienna Overture
Light Cavalry Overture

Paul Paray/Detroit Symphony Orchestra
Recorded November 1959
Mercury (Living Presence series)
(1992 compilation) *


----------



## severance68

*Arnold Bax: Oliver Twist/Malta G.C.
Kenneth Alwyn/Royal Philharmonic Orchestra
Recorded January 8-9, 1986
Cloud Nine Records*


----------



## Pugg

1. Faust / Air des bijoux
2. La bohème / Sì. Mi chiamano Mimi
3. Dinorah / Ombre légère
4. Carmen / Si, des contrebandiers...je dis que rien ne m'épouvante
5. Semiramide / Bel raggio lusinghier
6. Turandot / Signore, ascolta
7. Turandot / Tu che di gel sei cinta
8. Lakmé / Air des clochettes


----------



## Marschallin Blair

severance68 said:


> (A special hat tip to fellow Miklos Rózsa fan Marschallin Blair! :tiphat: )
> 
> *Miklos Rózsa: Violin Concerto
> Jascha Heifetz, violin
> Walter Hendl/Dallas Symphony Orchestra
> Recorded March 27, 1956*
> 
> with:
> 
> Heifetz
> Erich Wolfgang Korngold: Violin Concerto
> Alfred Wallenstein/Los Angeles Philharmonic
> Recorded January 10, 1953
> 
> Miklos Rózsa: Tema Con Variazioni
> Gregor Piatigorsky, cello
> Chamber Orchestra
> Recorded October 7, 1963
> 
> *Franz Waxman: "Carmen" Fantasy*
> Donald Voorhees/RCA Victor Symphony Orchestra
> Recorded November 8, 1946
> 
> RCA Victor Gold Seal (1988 reissue)












That Heifitz/Voorhees Waxman _Carmen Fantasy_ has plenty of_ gitanilla Aragonesa_ spice to it too, huh?

I really love it.

I'm so glad that you got this cd.

I of course love Mutter's playing on her _Carmen Fantasy_ with Levine, but I love Voorhees' panache more than Levine's reserve.


----------



## Pugg

severance68 said:


> *Franz von Suppé: Poet and Peasant Overture
> Morning, Noon and Night in Vienna Overture
> Light Cavalry Overture
> 
> Paul Paray/Detroit Symphony Orchestra
> Recorded November 1959
> Mercury (Living Presence series)
> (1992 compilation) *


Great choices again, although your second pic is very strange :lol:


----------



## severance68

Pugg said:


> Great choices again, although your second pic is very strange :lol:


I usually include the back of the CD (and/or the reverse of the original LP) if I can find it, especially if I've only mentioned part of the content. Someone else may be interested in the rest.


----------



## severance68

Marschallin Blair said:


> That Heifitz/Voorhees Waxman _Carmen Fantasy_ has plenty of_ gitanilla Aragonesa_ spice to it too, huh?
> 
> I really love it.
> 
> I'm so glad that you got this cd.
> 
> I of course love Mutter's playing on her _Carmen Fantasy_ with Levine, but I love Voorhees' panache more than Levine's reserve.


It does -- I should listen to it again; so far I've been focusing most of my attention on Rózsa's material. I'm glad to see the Waxman piece has been recorded more recently.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

severance68 said:


> It does -- I should listen to it again; *so far I've been focusing most of my attention on Rózsa's material.* I'm glad to see the Waxman piece has been recorded more recently.


Oh, totally.

Rozsa _FOR-EV-A. _


----------



## Pugg

​
*Verdi: Requiem*

_Barbara Frittoli (soprano), Olga Borodina (mezzo), Mario Zeffiri (tenor), Ildar Abdrazakov (bass)

Chicago Symphony Chorus & Orchestra, Riccardo Muti_


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Karajan's DG digital recording of _The Swan of Tuonela_ has a caressing feminine elegance to it that I've never heard before or since.










_Pohjola's Daughter_










_En Saga_


----------



## Marschallin Blair

*


GregMitchell said:












Incendiary, exciting, thrilling, breathtaking, miraculous, electrifying and utterly overwhelming. Oh to have been in the audience for this amazing performance in 1958. Much has been written about the force of Callas's invective here (apparently aimed as much at Rudolf Bing as at Jason), but the performance is full of contrasts. You know, for instance, that it is love that brings Medea to Corinth. Jason must have had a hard heart indeed to be able to resist her melting pleas in the first Act.

Callas is in superb voice, and is surrounded by as good a cast as could be assembled at the time, with Jon Vickers a strong, virile presence as Jason, Teresa Berganza a warm voiced and mellifluous Neris, Nicola Zaccaria an authoritative Creon, Elizabeth Carron a pure voiced Glauce and tautly dramatic conducting from Nicola Rescigno.

Sound on this Arsvocalis master is better than on any other I've heard, though obviously still not state of the art. However the ear quickly adjusts, as you are drawn into the performance.

The audience here are a palpable presence, in a positive sense, listening with rapt attention in the quieter passages, but erupting with excitement at the end of the acts.









Click to expand...

*_Ab-so-LUTE-ly!_

Overall, Callas' Dallas performance is my favorite_ Medea_.

- However-

The Florence "_E che? Io son Medea!_" was the first thing I ever heard by Callas that just completely 'galvanized' me.

I've never heard such fierce drama declaimed with such expressive intelligence, such supreme confidence, such platinum brilliance, and suffused and shot through like expensive silk with such color, shading, and inflection.

The accents that fall like thunderbolts ("_. . . in man dell'infame!_" ), the amplitude of expression, the free and flexible coloratura, the ravishing quicksilver agility that's so exhilartingly discharged.

_Soprano assoluta. Sorceress assoluta. Diosa assoluta._


----------



## JosefinaHW

Purcell, "O dive custos Auriacae domus", Vox Luminis, (Festival Oude Muziek Utrecht 2015)

All wonderful... but this piece begins at approx. 1:25:59


----------



## Pugg

​*Carmen for orchestra; Morton Gould*


----------



## Pugg

​
*Bellini: Beatrice di Tenda*

_Dame Joan Sutherland, Josephine Veasey, Luciano Pavarotti & Cornelius Opthof_

London Symphony Orchestra, _Richard Bonynge_:tiphat:


----------



## Adam Weber




----------



## Blancrocher

Messiaen: Chronochromie; La Ville D'En Haut; Et Exspecto Resurrectionem Mortuorum (Boulez)


----------



## elgar's ghost

Next instalment of Rawsthorne this morning/early afternoon.

_Cortèges_ - Fantasy Overture for orchestra (1945), Violin Concerto no.1 (1948), Concerto for String Orchestra (1949), Cello Sonata (1949), Symphony no.1 (1950), _Concertante pastorale_ for flute, horn and orchestra (1951) and Piano Concerto No.2 (1951):


----------



## schigolch




----------



## seven four

Ann Southam: Soundings for a New Piano


----------



## Pugg

​
*Under the Stars : Charlie Siem*

1. Underneath the Stars
2. Solitude sur la montagne
3. Suite Bergamasque: Clair de lune
4. Salut d'amour, Op. 12
5. Carmen: Fantaisie brillante
6. Als die alte Mutter mich noch lehrte singen, Op. 55: No. 4
7. Souvenir d'un lieu cher, Op. 42: No. 3 Mélodie
8. La Gitana
9. Après un rêve
10. Hungarian Dance No. 4
11. Sérénade mélancolique, Op. 26
12. The Gadfly Suite, Op. 97a: No. 8 Romance
13. Canopé

Münchner Rundfunkorchester, Paul Goodwin


----------



## eljr

*Carducci String Quartet / Cian O'Duill / Gemma Rosefield
Philip Glass: String Quartet No. 5; Suite from Dracula; String Sextet*


----------



## Balthazar

*Debussy / Respighi / Ravel / Martinů ~ Chamber Works*










_Debussy ~ Violin Sonata_. Jascha Heifetz and Emanuel Bay perform.
_Debussy ~ The Girl with the Flaxen Hair._ Heifetz and Bay play the arrangement by Arthur Hartmann.
_Respighi ~ Violin Sonata._ Heifetz and Bay perform.
_Ravel ~ Sonatine - Menuet. _ Heifetz and Rubinstein play Leon Roques's transcription.
_Ravel ~ Piano Trio. _ Rubinstein, Heifetz and Piatigorsky perform.
_Martinů ~ Duo for Violin and Cello._ Heifetz and Piatigorsky perform.


----------



## Pugg

​*Vivaldi; Sacred works vol 4*
_Vittorio Negri _


----------



## eljr

*Anne Akiko Meyers
Serenade: The Love Album*


----------



## ShropshireMoose

Dvorak: Humoresques, Op.101/Mazurkas, Op.56 Rudolf Firkusny

Peterson-Berger: Symphony No.1 in B-flat "The Banner"/Suite "Last Summer" Saarbrucken Radio Symphony Orchestra/Michail Jurowski

Lovely performances of some of Dvorak's delightful piano works by Rudolf Firkusny, it's nice to hear all the Humoresques and not just the well known one! The Mazurkas are every bit as delightful. Then a composer new to me, I bought this set having heard Peterson-Berger's Romance in D Minor for violin and orchestra on the radio a couple of weeks ago. It was so beautiful I felt I must have the recording I'd heard. On investigation I was able to buy this set containing it plus a good deal more, for only £5 more than the lowest price for the single CD! So I snapped it up, and this first disc is very good. I loved the Symphony, the opening tune of the 1st movement took hold of me immediately and I enjoyed the whole work. The suite is pleasant, but at first hearing perhaps a little bland, however there's another four CDs to go, and the next one along features the violin romance, so plenty to look forward to.


----------



## Pugg

​*Adam; Giselle.
Michael Tilson Thomas *


----------



## eljr

*Carducci String Quartet
Shostakovich: String Quartets Nos. 4, 8 & 11*


----------



## Adam Hegg

Borodin Quartet playing (intoning? embodying? transmitting?) Shostakovich's String Quartets 1,8,14. This is one fine recording.

I have also been listening to several operas, like, several. Too many to list here but dang...life is good.


----------



## Muse Wanderer

I started to listen to Bach's Well Tempered Clavier these past few months. I love the warmth of Sviatoslav Richter's recording. His was the first WTC I heard five years ago and I still adore it. Andreas Schiff's two renditions were as always unique especially his clear as water recent recording. Glenn Gould is the one I got hooked completely onto on first listen. It was difficult to unhook myself from listening to it again and again. Gould's mastery is overwhelming! Tureck is a great pianist whose WTC is sublime. It is a shame that the BBC recording suffers from enigineering problems with its sound. Koroliov is also great to listen to but his WTC does not stun me as his Art of Fugue.

For a change today I chose the harpsichord. When I listened to various harpsichord WTC I couldn't find a recording that tops all others. That is until I listened to Kenneth Gilbert. Gilbert pours his heart out in every prelude and fugue. The voices are clear, the timbre natural, the recording excellent and the technique impressive. Gilbert's pace grabs you and envelopes you into an unshakable grip.


Gilbert's Well Tempered Clavier is a truly amazing recording of Johann Sebastian Bach's masterpiece. 

Listening to WTC book 2 as I write, pure bliss!


----------



## pmsummer

LOCKERBIE MEMORIAL CONCERT
_Westminster Cathedral, December 21, 1998_
*Gavin Bryars, Antoine Busnois, Henry Purcell, Nicolas Gombert, John Jenkins*
Hilliard Ensemble - vocal ensemble
Fretwork - string ensemble
Gavin Bryars - double bass

_GB Records_


----------



## Guest

Dear Wanderer,I listened to a long track and I must say it is very well played and preferable imo to all the piano recordings.The harpsichord has the difficulty that it has been recorded quite badly in the past.The old recordings suffered a harsh sound.I hope not to offend anyone to mention that there is an even greater recording ot this masterpiece,I am thinking of Gustav Leonhardt and not because he was a fellow countryman.Another recording with much better sound has been made by one of his pupils ,namely ,Bob van Asperen.Nevertheless,the Leonhardt recording has to be heard as first choice.Buy them all I would say !:tiphat:


----------



## Orfeo

*Right now (on a gray Monday morning in Washington, DC)*










*And then*










*And then*










:tiphat:


----------



## Pugg

​
*Jacques Offenbach - Cello Concertos*

Offenbach:Concerto militaire
Four Impressions: Deux ames au ciel - Elegie
Introduction et Valse melancolique
Reverie au bord de la mer
La course en traineau
Concerto Rondo

_Guido Schiefen_ (cello)

WDR Rundfunkorchester Köln, Helmuth Froschauer, David de Villiers, Gerard Oskamp


----------



## Vasks

What do you get when you mix a generous portion of Rimsky-Korsakov with a dash of Tchaikovsky and a pinch of Scriabin?


----------



## elgar's ghost

Breaking into my Rawsthorne schedule to listen to early chamber music by Beethoven later this afternoon/early evening. Back to Rawsthorne tomorrow.

Piano Trio in E-flat ['no.9'] WoO38 (1790-91), Allegretto for piano trio in E-flat Hess 48 (c.1790-92), Variations on an original theme for piano trio op.44 (1792), Octet for two oboes, two clarinets, two horns and two bassoons in E-flat op.103 (before 1792), Rondo for two oboes, two clarinets, two horns and two bassoons in E-flat WoO25 (1793), Piano Trio no.1 in E-flat op.1 no.1 (1793), Piano Trio no.2 in G op.1 no.2 (1793), Piano Trio no.3 in C-minor op.1 no.3 (1793), String Trio no.1 in E-flat op.3 (1794), Trio for two oboes and cor anglais in C op.87 (c. 1795), Variations for two oboes and cor anglais on _"Là ci darem la mano"_ from Mozart's _Don Giovanni_ WoO28 (c. 1795), Sextet for two clarinets, two horns and two bassoons in E-flat op.71 (c. 1792-96), Twelve variations for piano and violin on _"Se vuol ballare"_ from Mozart's _Le nozze di Figaro_ WoO40 (1792-93), Rondo for piano and violin in G WoO41 (1793-94) and String Quintet in E-flat op.4 [arr. of Octet for winds op.103] (before 1792 - arr. c. 1795-96):


----------



## Orfeo

Vasks said:


> What do you get when you mix a generous portion of Rimsky-Korsakov with a dash of Tchaikovsky and a pinch of Scriabin?
> 
> View attachment 83454


Plus Glazunov.

The composer (Stravinsky) who was about to spread his wings way beyond what Rimsky-Korsakov could've ever imagined. But it took a little while for that to happen. Just a little.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

*Berg
String Quartet, Op. 3
Lyric Suite for string quartet**
Quatuor Diotima, *Marie-Nicole Lemieux (contralto)*
Schoenberg
Presto in C major
Scherzo in F major
String quartet in D major (1897)*
Quatuor Diotima
[Naive, 2016]


----------



## realdealblues

*Alfred Brendel
Complete Philips Recordings
CD8









Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart
*Piano Sonata #3 in B-flat, K. 281
Piano Sonata #4 in E-flat, K. 282 *
*Piano Sonata #18 in D, K. 576*
[Rec. 2004]
*


----------



## Tsaraslondon

The last disc in this wonderful collection contains her second studio recording of *Les Nuits d'Ete*. made towards the end of her career and conducted by Richard Hickox. Speeds are generally slightly faster than on the famous Barbirolli recording, though Baker's breath control is still exemplary. The voice's vibrations have loosened slightly in the intervening twenty years, but she still encompasses the work's wide ranging demands with consummate skill and artistry. If anything the opening _Vilanelle_ has a greater lightness of touch here than it does on the earlier recording. Though overall I prefer the Barbirolli, Baker is still a great Berlioz singer, and the performance gives enormous pleasure.

Added to it are recordings of religious favourites with organ accompaniment, originally issued as _Songs for Sunday_. It's not a disc I ever had in my collection, though I did buy it for my mother, who was more partial to these sentimental favourites than I. Baker sings them with just the right blend of simplicity and sincerity. Like Schwarzkopf singing operetta, there isn't the slightest suggestion of condescension. She accords them the same care she would Schubert, and my more indulgent, older self, is happy to re-acquainted myself with them.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Bellini: Norma*

_Beverly Sills (Norma), Shirley Verrett (Adalgisa)_, Enrico Di Giuseppe (Pollione), Delia Wallis (Clotilde), Robert Tear (Flavio), Paul Plishka (Oroveso)

John Alldis Choir & New Philharmonia Orchestra London, James Levine:tiphat:


----------



## Tsaraslondon

So all my CDs are now in storage, whilst my small flat is re-decorated, re-carpeted and substantially redesigned. I am left with spotify and three box sets of my favrourite three singers, Callas, Schwarzkopf and Baker.

So this afternoon, I pull out Callas's stupendous _Lyric and Coloratura_ recital, which demonstrates as well anything her phenomenal versatility. The original LP layout had one side of lyric dramatic _verismo_ arias from *Adrianna Lecouvrer*, *Andrea Chenier*, *La Wally* and *Mefistofele*, and a side of coloratura arias from *Il Barbiere di Siviglia*, *Dinorah*, *Lakme* and *I Vespri Siciliani* (a superbly blithe and elegant performance of _Merce dilette amiche_, complete with final top E _in alt_). That one voice could encompass such a wide range of music, with such consummate ease, and such appreciation of the style of each composer is a source of continual amazement.


----------



## Pugg

realdealblues said:


> *Alfred Brendel
> Complete Philips Recordings
> CD8
> 
> View attachment 83455
> *


*

Long way to go till CD 114 realdealblues *


----------



## Muse Wanderer

traverso said:


> Dear Wanderer,I listened to a long track and I must say it is very well played and preferable imo to all the piano recordings.The harpsichord has the difficulty that it has been recorded quite badly in the past.The old recordings suffered a harsh sound.I hope not to offend anyone to mention that there is an even greater recording ot this masterpiece,I am thinking of Gustav Leonhardt and not because he was a fellow countryman.Another recording with much better sound has been made by one of his pupils ,namely ,Bob van Asperen.Nevertheless,the Leonhardt recording has to be heard as first choice.Buy them all I would say !:tiphat:


Leonhardt's, von Asperen's and Scott Ross' Well Tempered Clavier are indeed remarkable recordings. They are part of my increasing collection of the WTC made up of 15 recordings so far!

The Gilbert recording is the one that I keep turning to when I need to hear it on harpsichord. It is a highly personal feeling of attachment I guess. I feel the same way about E. Power Biggs on the organ.

Gilbert plays the harpsichord with such vicacious energy it is simply irresistable.

Some recordings resonate with you so much you treasure them like no other.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

*Walton
Belshazzar's Feast
Coronation Te Deum*
London Philharmonic Orchestra, Georg Solti; London Philharmonic Choir, Benjamin Luxon
[Decca, 1977]

Exhilarating and uplifting! A cracking performance. £9 second hand, so a bargain.


----------



## deprofundis

Im currently lisening to my ordering *Josquin Desprez *- chansons on musique d'abord, than i will be lisening to *Machaut Transkriptionen *conduct by Heinz Holliger (this is a suprise purchase) i wanted to purchased dart of love from Machaut on hyperion since i find it outstanding but did not had the cash so i settle for this cd, but i will buy it soon enought since hyperion rule whit this one.


----------



## Dr Johnson

Tintagel


----------



## Mahlerian

Sessions: String Quintet
The Group for Contemporary Music


----------



## clavichorder

I am getting better acquainted, little by little, with earlier Dvorak symphonies. Yes, they notoriously are structurally less smooth than the later, but man, they contain some heat and inspiration! Symphony 2 has a really fresh and unbridled sound. I wonder if Dvorak lost some of this fire for 5-9, in his more disciplined construction and admiration of Brahms.


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1980/1.


----------



## Guest

Muse Wanderer said:


> Leonhardt's, von Asperen's and Scott Ross' Well Tempered Clavier are indeed remarkable recordings. They are part of my increasing collection of the WTC made up of 15 recordings so far!
> 
> The Gilbert recording is the one that I keep turning to when I need to hear it on harpsichord. It is a highly personal feeling of attachment I guess. I feel the same way about E. Power Biggs on the organ.
> 
> Gilbert plays the harpsichord with such vicacious energy it is simply irresistable.
> 
> Some recordings resonate with you so much you treasure them like no other.


It seems that you are allready well provided with 'Das Wohltemperierte klavier":tiphat:
Once you enjoy the Cembalo in these compositions there is no way back.:angel:
The choice of the instrument is off course very important and the venue where the recording takes place.Let us rejoice that there is this wonderful instrument with all its rich colours and nobility.:angel::angel::angel:


----------



## Vaneyes

Blancrocher said:


> View attachment 83450
> 
> 
> Messiaen: Chronochromie; La Ville D'En Haut; Et Exspecto Resurrectionem Mortuorum (Boulez)


Hardta believe that Boulez, Masur, Harnoncourt all went in such a short period of time. They and others have not been replaced yet.


----------



## eljr

*Various Artists
The Divine Feminine*


----------



## Vaneyes

Stavrogin said:


> Nothing personal and sorry for the nitpicking, but since it is my own first name and I see this mis-spelling very often... it is *Giuseppe*, not Guiseppe


Well said, Joe.


----------



## jim prideaux

clavichorder said:


> I am getting better acquainted, little by little, with earlier Dvorak symphonies. Yes, they notoriously are structurally less smooth than the later, but man, they contain some heat and inspiration! Symphony 2 has a really fresh and unbridled sound. I wonder if Dvorak lost some of this fire for 5-9, in his more disciplined construction and admiration of Brahms.


having frequently made similar comments it is heartening to read this post-I recently moved on to the 2nd having been immersed in the 3rd (the slow/2nd movement is outstanding)and have found it to be equally impressive-your use of the word 'unbridled' seems so appropriate.....I have read comments to the effect that the 4th is obviously influenced by Wagner-personally my response is 'so what' as it also is a damn fine work!

Oramo and the CBSO-Sibelius-Pojhola's Daughter.....seems M.Blair and I are in agreement about this one!


----------



## Dr Johnson

No. 6


----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## AClockworkOrange

Exploring Prokofiev further with this collection of works performed by the (then) Scottish National Orchestra under Neeme Jarvi.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Bizet, L'Arlesienne Suites*

I've been impressed with this box set. The only ones I haven't taken to much are Benny Goodman playing the Weber concertos, mostly because I can't adjust to his bright sound, and Martinon's symphony. But the conducting throughout this set is engaging, and the orchestra is up to the task.


----------



## George O

Bohuslav Martinu (1890-1959)

Sonata No. 3 for Violin and Piano

Five Madrigals for Violin and Piano

Yuriko Kuronuma, violin
Alfred Holecek, piano

on Supraphon (Czechoslovakia), from 1969

5 stars


----------



## Arsakes

*Anton Bruckner*'s Symphony No.1, 2 and 3

while reading History... so transcended!

Also I had a power shortage and I couldn't do anything. So I was cutting my nails while listening to *Vivaldi*'s _Oboe concerto in D major_ and _Concerto for 2 Oboesin in D minor_ from my phone. That was quite an experience!


----------



## ShropshireMoose

Dvorak: String Quartet No.12 in F, Op.96 "American"/Piano Quintet in A, Op.81 Smetana Quartet/Pavel Stepan
Janacek: String Quartet No.1 "Kreutzer Sonata" Smetana Quartet

Sibelius: Luonnotar, Op.70/En Saga, Op.9/Night Ride and Sunrise, Op.55/The Oceanides, Op.73 Dame Gwyneth Jones/London Symphony Orchestra/Antal Dorati
Sibelius: King Christian II Suite, Op.27/Karelia Overture, Op.10/The Bard, Op.64/Festivo, Op.25 No.3 Scottish National Orchestra/Sir Alexander Gibson
Sibelius: Karelia Suite, Op.11/The Swan of Tuonela, Op.22 No.2/Finlandia, Op.26 Vienna Philharmonic Orchestra/Sir Malcolm Sargent
Sibelius: Pohjola's Daughter, Op.49 BBC Symphony Orchestra/Sir Malcolm Sargent
Sibelius: The First Kiss, Op.37 No.1/Spring is Flying, Op.13 No.4/The Tryst, Op.37 No.5/Black Roses, Op.36 No.1 Siv Wennberg/Geoffery Parsons

A perfect disc of Czech chamber music from the Smetana Quartet. I enjoyed it all, but the performance of the Janacek Quartet is out of this world, I've never heard better, especially the phrasing and articulation of the two violins at the climax of the first movement, breathtaking. Then a stunning two disc set of Sibelius, I picked this up cheaply a couple of weeks ago, I wanted the Gibson recordings in particular as I had them years ago on a cassette and remembered how fine they were, and are! Gibson was a wonderful conductor, taken a little for granted during his life I think. These are marvellous interpretations. Unsurprisingly, the Dorati are wonderful too, and make a more than adequate bonus!! I already have the Sargent on other discs, but there's no harm in pointing out how good they are, in particular Pohjola's Daughter, I personally don't think a finer or more exciting performance exists on disc, at times it really makes the hairs on the back of your neck tingle. SUPERB! The songs are very attractively sung and at £6 this was a real bargain.


----------



## Mahlerian

Mahler: Symphony No. 1 in D
Chicago Symphony Orchestra, cond. Boulez









This recording is definitely on the fast side compared to most recent recordings (but probably on par with Mahler's own tempi), but brings out the youthful freshness and impetuosity of the work.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Continuing with Beethoven's early chamber works tonight and again tomorrow morning, along with the first bunch of piano sonatas.

Piano Sonata no.1 in F-minor op.2 no.1 (1795), Piano Sonata no.2 in A op.2 no.2 (1795), Piano Sonata no.3 in C op.2 no.3 (1795), Cello Sonata no.1 in F op.5 no.1 (1796), Cello Sonata no.2 in G-minor op.5 no.2 (1796), Twelve Variations for cello and piano on _"See, the conqu'ring hero_ comes" from Handel's _Judas Maccabaeus_ WoO45 (1796), 12 Variations for cello and piano in on _"Ein Mädchen oder Weibchen"_ from Mozart's _Die Zauberflöte_ op.66 (1796), Piano Sonata no.4 in E-flat op.7 (1797), Serenade for String Trio ['String Trio no.2'] in D op.8 (1797), Piano Trio ['no.4'] in B-flat Op.11 (1797), Piano Sonata no.19 in G-minor op.49 no.1 (between 1795-98), Piano Sonata no.20 in G op.49 no.2 (between 1795-98) and March for two clarinets, two horns and two bassoons in B-flat WoO29 (between 1797-98):


----------



## severance68

Mahlerian said:


> Mahler: Symphony No. 1 in D
> Chicago Symphony Orchestra, cond. Boulez
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This recording is definitely on the fast side compared to most recent recordings (but probably on par with Mahler's own tempi), but brings out the youthful freshness and impetuosity of the work.


Hello, Mahlerian. It so happens that, as someone new to Mahler, and having only heard No. 1 (Bernstein, on YouTube), I've been looking up old TC threads, the Penguin and Gramophone guides and elsewhere to figure out which one to get. I had been leaning toward Walter, after learning that he studied under Mahler.










or this version that includes Brahms' _Variations on a Theme by Haydn_.










So, given all your studies of the man and his works, what do you think?


----------



## Mahlerian

severance68 said:


> Hello, Mahlerian. It so happens that, as someone new to Mahler, and having only heard No. 1 (Bernstein, on YouTube), I've been looking up old TC threads, the Penguin and Gramophone guides and elsewhere to figure out which one to get. I had been leaning toward Walter, after learning that he studied under Mahler.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> or this version that includes Brahms' _Variations on a Theme by Haydn_.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, given all your studies of the man and his works, what do you think?


The latter recording was in fact my introduction to this work. It's in Mono sound and cuts out the repeat of the first movement's exposition, but most feel it has a freshness to it that the later recording (which I'm not nearly as familiar with) lacks. I'm not sure I would go to it as a first choice, in large part because Mahler's detailed orchestration requires a full sound picture for full impact, but Walter's Mahler recordings are always worth hearing; note the Vienna Ninth and his Das Lied as well.

Bernstein's recordings of the work are on the idiosyncratic side, particularly the early Sony one, but fascinating all the same. In that connection, Klaus Tennstedt's later live version with the Chicago Symphony (available on CD and DVD both, and I have both) is a wonderfully shaped performance, but unusually slow. While it might be my favorite, others will likely be turned off by it.

Perhaps you should listen to Claudio Abbado's recording with the Lucerne Festival Orchestra, available on DVD (and on YT). His later recordings of Mahler are across the board better than his earlier ones, in my experience.

Be sure to hear at least one version with the original second movement (deleted in revisions), such as Jurowski's with the London Philharmonic Orchestra. I think the work is better off without it, but as a Mahler fanatic, any extra Mahler material is worth hearing.


----------



## pmsummer

REQUIEM
_Maurerische Trauermusik_
*W.A. Mozart*
La Capella Reial de Catalunya
Le Concert des Nations
Montserrat Figueras - soprano
Stephan Schreckenberger - bass
Claudia Schubert - alto
Gerd Türk - tenor 
Jordi Savall - conductor

_Astrée - Naïve_


----------



## deprofundis

I could not wait im currently lisening to a newer purchased, called *Dart of love by Guillaume de Machaut *on Hypérion label, performed by Orlando consort, there were two cd available for Machaut by Orlando consort i pick this one up it seem more interresting or appealing, great cd great ensemble great label, were can i go wrong whit this, had to have it , a definitive Machaut released yes it's that good.


----------



## Vaneyes

Sampling a new release. It's nice to hear Pinky fiddling with Ms. Forsyth's deep-throated cello, but the Arts Centre Orchestra is too weak for Brahms. Instead, enjoy Stern/Ma/CSO/Abbado (Sony, rec 1987), and BPO/HvK (DG, rec. 1963). :tiphat:


----------



## Guest

Book 1 Nos. 13-24.


----------



## Vaneyes

Arsakes said:


> *Anton Bruckner*'s Symphony No.1, 2 and 3
> 
> while reading History... so transcended!
> 
> Also I had a power shortage and I couldn't do anything. So I was cutting my nails while listening to *Vivaldi*'s _Oboe concerto in D major_ and _Concerto for 2 Oboesin in D minor_ from my phone. That was quite an experience!


I'll hafta try that.


----------



## Vaneyes

Dr Johnson said:


>


Hell bent for leather, that PC perf. Joselson's (w. LSO/Schenck) is another do try. :tiphat:


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

The Amazon editorial review is quite to the point: _Rheinmädchen is a collection of works and scenes for female choir by Schubert, Schumann, Brahms and Wagner. Raphaël Pichon leads the Ensemble Pygmalion and internationally acclaimed mezzo-soprano Bernarda Fink through a program that is guaranteed to delight any fan of vocal music._

The churning, hurdy-gurdy opening of Wagner's Ring/Das Rheingold is quite fun.










Following yesterday's listening to Schwarzkopf perform Schubert lieder, I'm still in a Schubert state of mind. I'm listening to his chamber works that I am less familiar with than the lieder, symphonies, piano works, etc...


----------



## Blancrocher

Haydn: String Quartets, op. 33 (Quatuor Mosaiques)


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 2006.


----------



## JosefinaHW

Bryn Terfel, _Opera Arias_, Metropolitan Opera Orchestra

One of my all time favorites, now on my fourth copy of the disc.


----------



## bejart

Leopold Kozeluch (1747-1818): Symphony in G Minor

Matthias Bamert leading the London Mozart Players


----------



## dieter

Boris Tishchenko Violin Concerto No 2. op84. Stadler, Leningrad Phil. Sinaisky.
I got to know it in the 90's. Just bought a copy from Amazon. Was once at Lake Oswego Public Library, Oregon. It looks like it was never played.
Great Fiddle Concerto.


----------



## opus55

Verdi: Rigoletto


----------



## ldiat




----------



## tortkis

Beethoven / Wranitzky: Oboe Trios (Naxos)









Ludwig van Beethoven (1770-1827): Trio in C major, Op. 87; Variations on 'Là ci darem la mano' from Mozart's 'Don Giovanni', WoO. 28
Anton Wranitzky (Antonín Vranický) (1761-1820): Trio in C major

Marc Schachman (oboe), John Abberger (oboe), Lani Spahr (cor anglais)


----------



## Marschallin Blair

_"Shelve thy Tebaldi. Pick up thy Callas."_

Oh, was I thinking out loud? _;D_ . . .

I love Ricciarelli's quicksilvery perfection in the EMI Karajan _Aida_- she has such a small part as the priestess, yet she's so completely exotic and 'pristine' sounding.

GAW-GEOUS.

Fantastically balanced and engineered sound.

And Callas' second Gioconda?- her "_Suicidio_"- absolutely sublime.

_La Divina_ just ever and anon drops gifts on me.

I can't even begin to express how her singing touches me.


----------



## Pugg

*Beethoven*: "Kreutzer" and "Spring" Sonatas
_Arthur Rubinstein, Henryk Szeryng _


----------



## Pugg

JosefinaHW said:


> Bryn Terfel, _Opera Arias_, Metropolitan Opera Orchestra
> 
> One of my all time favorites, now on my fourth copy of the disc.


Did you eat the other ones?:lol:


----------



## Pugg

bejart said:


> Leopold Kozeluch (1747-1818): Symphony in G Minor
> 
> Matthias Bamert leading the London Mozart Players


You are always teasing my "want to have" button:tiphat:


----------



## Marschallin Blair

"Three Kings March" (certainly a_ nota bene_ for Rozsa fans _;D_ )










_Serenade to Music_


----------



## Pugg

opus55 said:


> Verdi: Rigoletto


Not as good as his first recording to or Moffo / Krauss at RCA 
Sill a excellent bright DECCA jewel.:tiphat:


----------



## JosefinaHW

_Che Puro Ciel: The Rise of Classical Opera_, AAMB, Rene Jacobs, Bejun Mehta

If men only dressed liked this today...... sigh...
(....the music isn't half bad either)


----------



## Pugg

​*Mozart; arias *
*Renée Fleming *
57 and still beautiful in voice and character :tiphat:


----------



## severance68

Bizet: Suites from _Carmen _and L'_Arlesienne_
Eugene Ormandy/Philadelphia Orchestra
RCA Victor Basic 100 Series, No. 25
Recorded 1975-1976
(1993 reissue)


----------



## clavichorder

jim prideaux said:


> having frequently made similar comments it is heartening to read this post-I recently moved on to the 2nd having been immersed in the 3rd (the slow/2nd movement is outstanding)and have found it to be equally impressive-your use of the word 'unbridled' seems so appropriate.....I have read comments to the effect that the 4th is obviously influenced by Wagner-personally my response is 'so what' as it also is a damn fine work!
> 
> Oramo and the CBSO-Sibelius-Pojhola's Daughter.....seems M.Blair and I are in agreement about this one!


I have yet to know the 4th or the 3rd, really. But 2 appears to me to be pure Dvorak, and yet 'unbridled,' completely passionate, fresh, and original.


----------



## Pugg

​*Strauss: Leontyne Price *

1. Die ägyptische Helena / Act II / Arie der Helena - Erich Leinsdorf / Leontyne Price
2. Salome / Dance Of The Seven Veils - Erich Leinsdorf / Leontyne Price
3. Salome / Zwischenspiel - Leontyne Price / Erich Leinsdorf
4. Salome / Finale - Leontyne Price / Erich Leinsdorf


----------



## jim prideaux

clavichorder said:


> I have yet to know the 4th or the 3rd, really. But 2 appears to me to be pure Dvorak, and yet 'unbridled,' completely passionate, fresh, and original.


can I recommend Jarvi and the SNO Chandos recording of the 3rd, Belohlavek and the Czech Phil performing the 4th-there is also very good Naxos recording of the 4th...........


----------



## Marschallin Blair

When I'm in the presence of such penetrating emotional depth and psychological insight of character, is it any 'wonder' that I have such a goddess-like indifference to the dilettanteings of other singers?


----------



## Pugg

severance68 said:


> Bizet: Suites from _Carmen _and L'_Arlesienne_
> Eugene Ormandy/Philadelphia Orchestra
> RCA Victor Basic 100 Series, No. 25
> Recorded 1975-1976
> (1993 reissue)


Good search for good music and pictures :tiphat:


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Albert Coates' early thirties LSO _Oberon Overture_ positively slays. Or is it 'sleighs'?

Well, its an invigorating sleigh ride through the snow _en route_ to a Christmas party all the way; at least to my ears.

Punishingly austere sound but pure fun.

I think I'll hear it one more time before I go to bed.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mendelssohn: Symphony No. 2 in B flat major, Op. 52 'Lobgesang'*

Christiane Karg, Christina Landshamer (sopranos) & Michael Schade (tenor)

Chorus & Orchestra of Bavarian Radio, Pablo Heras-Casado

MusicWeb International



> 12th June 2014
> 
> "This is an outstanding performance of the Sinfonia by the Symphonieorchester des Bayerischen Rundfunks with considerable forward momentum under the assured direction of Pablo Heras-Casado...This excellent new release is a match for any of the versions in the catalogue."


----------



## JosefinaHW

M. Goerne, Schubert, _Lieder Vol. I "Sehnsucht"_


----------



## Pugg

​*Verdi: I Lombardi*

_Cristina Deutekom (Soprano), Plácido Domingo (Tenor), Ruggero Raimondi (Baritone), Royal Philharmonic Orchestra, Ruggero Raimondi (Bass), Jerome Lo Monaco (Tenor), Desdemona Malvisi (Soprano), Stafford Dean (Bass), Keith Erwen (Tenor), Clifford Grant (Bass), Montserrat Aparici (Soprano)_

The Ambrosian Singers, Royal Philharmonic Orchestra, _Lamberto Gardelli_:tiphat:


----------



## eljr

*
English Chamber Orchestra / Raymond Leppard
Edvard Grieg: Peer Gynt Suites 1 & 2; Four Norwegian Dances*


----------



## Art Rock

One of my favourite contemporary composers.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

How lucky we are that Callas stepped into the breach to cover for the ailing mezzo originally scheduled to record this. Recorded in 1953, it has since been a benchmark for all other recordings, and though the sound cannot hope to match the sheer gorgeousness of the later Karajan set (also with La Scala forces), it has a Sicilian passion that I often find lacking in that recording.

Serafin is a little lackadaisical in the choruses but whips up a veritable storm in the Santuzza/Turiddu, Santuzza/Alfio duets. Callas is in superb pre-diet voice, investing every phrase, every note with significance, Di Stefano ideal as a caddish Turiddu, Panerai a jovial then proudly implacabale Alfio. Anna Maria Canali makes more of Lola than most and Ebe Ticozzi is a sympathetic Mamma Lucia.

I've heard (and owned) plenty of other recordings of *Cavalleria Rusticana*, but none of them bring the opera to life as vividly as this one.


----------



## eljr

*Zubin Mehta / Los Angeles Philharmonic Orchestra
Copland: Fanfare for the Common Man; Barber: Adagio*


----------



## Pugg

​
*Lebrun, L:*
Oboe Concerto No. 1 in D minor
Oboe Concerto No. 2 in G minor
Oboe Concerto No. 4 in B flat minor

*Bart Schneemann* (oboe)

Radio Chamber Orchestra, Jan Willem de Vriend


----------



## Pugg

​*Vivaldi; Sacred works* vol5
_Vittorio Negri _


----------



## eljr

*Kazuki Yamada / L'Orchestre de la Suisse Romande
Russian Dances*


----------



## bejart

Johann Joachim Quantz (1697-1770): Flute Sonata No274 in A Major

Verena Fischer, flute -- Klaus-Dieter Brandt, cello -- Leon Berben, harpsichord


----------



## elgar's ghost

Continuing at a leisurely pace with the remainder of Beethoven's 1790s chamber music and piano sonatas today.

Piano Sonata no.5 in C-minor op.10 no.1 (1796-98), Piano Sonata no.6 in F op.10 no.2 (1796-98), Piano Sonata no.7 in D op.10 no.3 (1796-98), String Trio no.3 on G op.9 no.1 (1798), String Trio no.4 in D op.9 no.2 (1798), String Trio no.5 in C-minor op.9 no.3 (1798), Violin Sonata no.1 in D op.12 no.1 (1798), Violin Sonata no.2 in A op.12 no.2 (1798), Violin Sonata no.3 on E-flat op.12 no.3 (1798), Piano Sonata no.8 in D-minor [_Pathetique_] op.13 (1798-99), Piano Sonata no.9 in E op.14 no.1 (c. 1798-99), Piano Sonata no.10 in G op.14 no.2 (c. 1798-99) and Septet for clarinet, bassoon, horn, violin, viola, cello and double bass in E-flat op.20 (1799):


----------



## Marschallin Blair

These three performances really are at the top of their respective fields for me.

I can't think of a more lovely and invigorating way to start the morning.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Sibelius: Swanwhite* - Complete incidental Music

Ett ensamt skidspår (A Lonely Ski-Trail), JS77a (1925) for recitation and piano
Ödlan (The Lizard), Op. 8 - incidental music
Svanevit (Swanwhite), JS 189
The Countess's Portrait (Grevinnans konterfej)
Riho Eklundh (narrator)

Turku Philharmonic Orchestra, Leif Segerstam:tiphat:

"Svanevit (Swanwhite) is a Symbolist fairy tale, relatively sunlit and delicate…Segerstam conducts with the measured, grave pace and detail that characterises the rest of this series" BBC Music Magazine, December 2015

"Leif Segerstam directs all this material with unhurried authority, abundant perception and heaps of character. Likewise, his willing Turku colleagues are with him every step of the way. Admirable production values and useful notes, too. A job well done." Gramophone Magazine, December 2015


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Yet a new composer (for me)  Me like


----------



## Guest

Ives
Concord Sonata

Barber
Piano Sonata

Marc-Andre Hamelin.


----------



## George O

JosefinaHW said:


> Bryn Terfel, _Opera Arias_, Metropolitan Opera Orchestra
> 
> One of my all time favorites, now on my fourth copy of the disc.


I've never actually worn out a CD before.


----------



## Guest

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> View attachment 83467
> 
> Yet a new composer (for me)  Me like


I've got the string quartet Nymphea - heap powerful magic.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Boccherini *-String Quartets Op.6, Nos. 1 & 3; Op.58, No.2


----------



## George O

Frédéric Chopin (1810-1849): Piano Sonata no. 2 in B flat minor, op 35

Sergei Rachmaninov (1873-1943): Piano Sonata no. 2 in B flat minor, op 36

Chopin:
Berceuse in D flat major, op 57
Barcarolle in F sharp minor, op 60

Hélène Grimaud, piano

CD on Deutsche Grammophon (NYC), from 2005

5 stars


----------



## Cosmos

Off of youtube, listening to Anna Clyne's The Violin










A suite for multiple violin tracks layered over each other. Has a bit of a folkish sound to it so far, reminiscent of Arvo Part's Tabula Rasa. Thought I'd check it out after seeing this on a recent Nereffid "what music do you like" poll


----------



## Pugg

​
*Korngold: Die Tote Stadt, Op. 12*

_René Kollo (Paul), Carol Neblett (Marietta), Hermann Prey (Fritz), Benjamin Luxon (Frank)_, Gabrielle Fuchs (Juliette), Patricia Clark (Lucienne), Anton de Ridder (Gaston/Victorin), Willi Brokmeier (Count Albert), Rose Wagemann (Brigitta)

Chor Des Bayerischen Rundunks Münchner Rundfunkorchester, _Erich Leinsdorf_



> "Die tote Stadt may not be a great opera, but in a performance like this, superbly recorded, it is one to revel in on CD. Rene Kollo is powerful if occasionally coarse of tone, Carol Neblett sings sweetly in the equivocal roles of the wife's apparition and the new-comer." Penguin Guide, 2011 edition





> "Erich Leinsdorf's 1975 account of Korngold's Die Tote Stadt...has never been bettered on disc" The Guardian, 28th August 2009


----------



## Dr Johnson

No.1


----------



## Vasks

*Pollarolo - Overture to "La Proserpine" (Ng/Signum)
Handel - Harpsichord Suite #4 (Ross/Erato)
Franceschini - Suonata a 7 con due Trombe (Parley of Instruments/Hyperion)
Albinoni - Concerto a cinque, Op. 5, No. 1 (Standage/Chandos)*


----------



## Easy Goer

Bruckner - Symphony No. 8. Günter Wand & The NDR Symphony Orchestra.


----------



## Art Rock

This work will either move you tremendously or drive you nuts. I'm in the former group.


----------



## Bayreuth

Tosca, by GIACOMO PUCCINI
Victor de Sabata conducting La Scala Orchestra and Choir; with Maria Callas and Giuseppe di Stefano. 1953


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Listening to the CD from the Elisabeth Schwarzkopf box set. This is the original LP sleeve, whose artwork is reproduced in the box.

Wagner: *Tannhauser* - _Dich teure Halle_ and _Allmacht'ge Jungfrau_
Weber: *Der Freischutz* - _Leise, leise_ and _Und ob die Wolke_
Wagner: *Lohengrin* - _Einsam in truben Tagen_ and _Euch Luften, die mein Klagen_ (with Christa Ludwig as Ortrud).

Without doubt one of Schwarzkopf's greatest recital records, with singing that is both beautiful and communicative. This is about as close to perfection as you can get.


----------



## Conglomerate




----------



## elgar's ghost

The penultimate instalment of Alan Rawsthorne's works early this evening before continuing with Beethoven.

String Quartet no.2 (1954), Violin Concerto no.2, (1956), Symphony No. 2 [_A Pastoral Symphony_] (1959), Improvisations on a Theme by Constant Lambert (1960) and Piano Trio (1962):


----------



## Foghunter

Distinct smells of Weber's Freischutz in this nice opera. Well performed !


----------



## Manxfeeder

Easy Goer said:


> Bruckner - Symphony No. 8. Günter Wand & The NDR Symphony Orchestra.


As they say, Awwww yeah!


----------



## kartikeys

Tristan and Isolde Prelude 
in the film Melancholia. It uses 
it throughout.


----------



## Bayreuth

kartikeys said:


> Tristan and Isolde Prelude
> in the film Melancholia. It uses
> it throughout.


Wonderful movie. In my top 5 of the 21st Century


----------



## ShropshireMoose

Peterson-Berger: Symphony No.4 in A "Holmia"/The Story of the Sleeping Beauty-Orchestral Suite/The Flowers of Froso-Suite Norrkoping Symphony Orchestra/Michail Jurowski

Dvorak: Terzet in C, Op.74/String Quartet No.14 in A-flat, Op.105
Janacek: String Quartet No.2 "Intimate Letters" Smetana Quartet

Another delightful CD from the Peterson-Berger box. The 4th Symphony is, as the excellent sleeve note suggests, more of a rhapsody than a symphony, Holmia is the Latin name for Stockholm, the opening movement reminded me somewhat of a sort of conservative Swedish version of "An American in Paris"!! Very enjoyable, but the highlight of this disc is the Sleeping Beauty Suite which is tuneful and beautifully orchestrated - and very well played. Love it!
Another excellent CD from the Smetana Quartet, the Dvorak Terzet was new to me, I cannot imagine anyone playing it better. The players clearly have all this music running through their blood, first rate performances and recording.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Rimsky-Korsakov, Russian Easter Festival Overture. Mussorgsky, Pictures at an Exhibition*

Charles Dutoit and the Montreal Symphony.


----------



## jim prideaux

Nielsen-3rd and 6th symphonies performed by Berglund and the Royal Danish Orch.


----------



## KenOC

Shostakovich's 7th Symphony, "Leningrad." From the Haitink/Concertgebouw box. That much-maligned march in the first movement is kind of like those old Anacin commercials, the ones with the hammer beating inside the head. You may not like it, but you won't forget it -- and maybe that's the point!


----------



## Mahlerian

KenOC said:


> Shostakovich's 7th Symphony, "Leningrad." From the Haitink/Concertgebouw box. That much-maligned march in the first movement is kind of like those old Anacin commercials, the ones with the hammer beating inside the head. You may not like it, but you won't forget it -- and maybe that's the point!


Too bad the rest of the movement is even trashier.

Janacek: Sinfonietta, Taras Bulba, Lachian Dances
Vienna Philharmonic, cond. Mackerras; London Philharmonic, cond. Huybrechts


----------



## AClockworkOrange

Joseph Haydn's Keyboard Sonatas in C Monor (H.XVI No.20) and E Flat (H.XVI No.49)performed by Alfred Brendel.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Fourth instalment of Beethoven's chamber works and piano sonatas split between tonight and tomorrow morning.

String Quartet no.3 in D op.18 no.3 (1798-1800), String Quartet no.1 in F op.18 no.1 (1798-1800), String Quartet no.2 in G op.18 no.2 (1798-1800), String Quartet no.5 op.18 no.5 in A (1798-1800), String Quartet no. 4 in C-minor op.18 no.4 (1798-1800), String Quartet no.6 op.18 in B-flat no.6 (1798-1800), Piano Sonata no.11 in B-flat op.22 (1799-1800), Piano Sonata no.12 in A-flat op.26 (1801), Seven Variations for cello and piano on _"Bei Männern welche Liebe fühlen"_ from Mozart's _Die Zauberflöte_ WoO46 (c. 1801) and String Quintet in C op.29 (1801):


----------



## seven four

Horatiu Radulescu - String Quartet 4, Opus 33


----------



## millionrainbows

seven four said:


> View attachment 83477
> 
> Horatiu Radulescu - String Quartet 4, Opus 33


I think I have this one, and isn't it supposed to be "the world's quietest string quartet?"


----------



## millionrainbows

Boulez Piano Sonatas: Herbert Henck. Traditional piano sonatas. Just fingers on keys. No preparing, no scraping, no yelling, no yardsticks. Just fingers on keys.

~

Pierre Boulez: Sonates 1, 2 et 3 pour piano1986 | Importby Pierre Boulez and Herbert Henck


----------



## KenOC

Recommended in another forum: Jakob van Domselaer's Piano concerto #1, from 1924. He certainly has his own sound.


----------



## Conglomerate




----------



## StlukesguildOhio

Gérard Souzay should be nearly as well known as Dietrich Fischer Dieskau. Like DFD he is one of the true masters of "art song"... especially French mélodie... of the past century. Unfortunately, because he is less known than DFD many of his recordings are out of print or difficult and expensive to come by.


----------



## deprofundis

Im currently lisening to* Machaut Transkriptionen by Heinz Holliger*, i would says this is amazing,It feature some Machaut and composition inspired by Machaut whit viols (up to 3 viols), this is one of those obscure released that dosen get noticed, yet hearing original Machaut and inspired composition from Machaut and do it in a modernist experimental style is kinda neat.
So this cd is for people like me into medieval and modernism, not the cd of the year but quite enjoyable , i like it.


----------



## pmsummer

CANTIGAS DE SANTA MARIA
_Recorded at the 'Church of Our Lady Beneath the Chain at the End of the Bridge', Prague_
*Hana Blažíkova* - soprano, harp, musical direction
Barbora Kabátková - soprano, harp, and psaltery
Margit Üebellacker - dulce melos
Martin Novák - percussion

_PHI - Outthere_


----------



## bejart

Josef Myslivecek (1737-1781): String Quartet No.6 in E Flat

Giancarlo De Lorenzo directing the Ensemble Vox Aurae


----------



## Blancrocher

Debussy: Prélude à l'après-midi d'un faune, Nocturnes, Pelleas et Mélisande Suite (Abbado)


----------



## pmsummer

SONATAS
_For Violin, Bass Viol, and Organ_
*William Lawes*
London Baroque

_Harmonia Mundi_


----------



## StlukesguildOhio




----------



## tortkis

Beethoven: 11 Modlinger Dances / 12 German Dances / 12 Minuets - Capella Istropolitana / Oliver Dohnányi (Naxos)








11 Modlinger Dances, WoO 17
12 Contredanses, WoO 14
12 German Dances, WoO 8
12 Minuets, WoO 7


----------



## Pugg

​*Scarlatti;Sonatas 
Joseph Moog.*


----------



## Pugg

StlukesguildOhio said:


> Gérard Souzay should be nearly as well known as Dietrich Fischer Dieskau. Like DFD he is one of the true masters of "art song"... especially French mélodie... of the past century. Unfortunately, because he is less known than DFD many of his recordings are out of print or difficult and expensive to come by.


Wonderful voice and also wonderful recording:tiphat:


----------



## Marschallin Blair

GregMitchell said:


> Listening to the CD from the Elisabeth Schwarzkopf box set. This is the original LP sleeve, whose artwork is reproduced in the box.
> 
> Wagner: *Tannhauser* - _Dich teure Halle_ and _Allmacht'ge Jungfrau_
> Weber: *Der Freischutz* - _Leise, leise_ and _Und ob die Wolke_
> Wagner: *Lohengrin* - _Einsam in truben Tagen_ and *Euch Luften, die mein Klagen (with Christa Ludwig as Ortrud)*.
> 
> Without doubt one of Schwarzkopf's greatest recital records, with singing that is both beautiful and communicative. This is about as close to perfection as you can get.


That "_Euch Luften, die mein Klagen_" of the Dynamic Duo is OFF. . . . . . THE. . . . . . CHARTS!

Schwarzkopf's Elsa's so completely feminine, innocent, and pristine sounding.

And of course Ludwig is deliciously EV-IL.

The_ chiaroscuro_ yins and yangs beautifully.

Its probably one of my all-time favorite female Wagner duets.

No, wait, it 'is.'

_;D_


----------



## Pugg

*Rachmaninov*: Piano Concerto 2 - Paganini Variations
Lewenthal


----------



## tortkis

Gnossienne - Allos Musica Ensemble









Erik Satie: Gnossienne 1, 2, & 3
Arja'i Ya Alf Laila (Muwashah)
James Falzone: Shadow for Thomas Merton, Suite de danses Bretagne, Layal Bila Nawm
John Coltrane: Wise One
Ro'i Raz: Ma'ayan
Buhurizade Mustafa Itri (1640-1712): Ilahi

Allos Musica Ensemble
James Falzone: clarinet, shruti box, low whistle
Ronnie Malley: oud, voice, harmonium
Jeremiah McLane: accordion
Tim Mulvenna: hand drums and percussion


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Frederica von Stade's Cendrillon is as youthful, charming, and as radiant as the morning. The cover for her cd should have reflected it- and not the matronly-looking CBS cover art. God I love those cute female choruses as well (cut nine on CD 1)!!



















Geoffrey Simon does my favorite Respighi: virile, lush, exotic, and inspirited at every turn. His _Ballad of the Gnomes_ is awesome. Especially that beginning of the piece. Pure lust, adventure, and Mediterranean sunshine.










"The Dream of Solomon" and "The War Dance" directly transport me to an orgiastic scene from _The Song of Solomon_ or, say, some ancient Chinese battle (I'm thinking something like the movie _Red Cliff_). I love such vivid, picturesque, densely-textured music.


----------



## Pugg

tortkis said:


> Beethoven: 11 Modlinger Dances / 12 German Dances / 12 Minuets - Capella Istropolitana / Oliver Dohnányi (Naxos)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 11 Modlinger Dances, WoO 17
> 12 Contredanses, WoO 14
> 12 German Dances, WoO 8
> 12 Minuets, WoO 7


Looks very interesting :tiphat:


----------



## Pugg

​
_Transcriptions & Paraphrases for Piano (arr. F. Noack)_

Liadov:The Enchanted Lake, Op. 62

Rachmaninov:Aleko: suite

Rimsky Korsakov:Scheherazade, Op. 35

Tchaikovsky:Swan Lake, Op. 20 Suite

*Florian Noack* (piano)


----------



## severance68

Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5 
Leopold Stokowski/London Symphony Orchestra
Recorded September 17, 1964 at The Proms, Royal Albert Hall, London

with:

Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8
Stokowski/BBC Symphony Orchestra 
Recorded September 15, 1964 at The Proms

BBC Music, 2005 release










"These two live performances, recorded in the Royal Albert Hall in the 1964 Prom season, vividly demonstrate that even in his 80s Leopold Stokowski had few rivals in inspiring performances of the highest voltage. The Shostakovich Fifth Symphony was his favourite, and here the biting tensions of the opening are masterfully contrasted with the pure, sinuous lines of the second subject in a performance of exceptional refinement and dedication.

The transformation of the Vaughan Williams Eighth Symphony is even more striking. This is generally counted as one of the composer's more relaxed symphonies - it was written when he was 83 - yet Stokowski finds a power and bite in the writing that recall the dramatic thrust of the chilling Sixth Symphony. The BBC Symphony players are magnetised, just as their LSO colleagues are in the Shostakovich."

-- Edward Greenfield, _The Guardian_, February 10, 2005​


----------



## Pugg

Alma Brasileira: Music of *Villa- Lobos*
_Renée Fleming , Michael Tilson Thomas_ (Conductor)


----------



## ShropshireMoose

Vivaldi: The Four Seasons Manoug Parikian/Philharmonia Orchestra/Carlo Maria Giulini

A lovely version of the Four Seasons, bringing with it delightful solos from the splendid Manoug Parikian, and harpsichord continuo from Thurston Dart. Giulini directs all with a sunny geniality that is most winning. A great start to the day.


----------



## Pugg

​
Inspired by the French lovers on the forum, going to give this another spin.

*Meyerbeer: Semiramide*

Marco Bellei (harpsichord), Deborah Riedel (Semiramide), Filippo Adami (Ircano), Fiona Janes (Scitalce), Wojtek Gierlach (Mirteo), Olga Peretyatko (Tamiri), Leonardo Silva (Sibari)

Württemberg Philharmonic Orchestra & Altensteig Rossini Choir, *Richard Bonynge*


----------



## AClockworkOrange

My drive to work became a Straussian adventure, commencing with 'Tod und Verklärung' performed by Wilhelm Furtwängler & the Wiener Philharmoniker in a magnificent fashion.

This was followed up with Elisabeth Schwarzkopf performing 'Vier Letzte Lieder' with the Philharmonia under Otto Ackermann. A glorious start to the day.


----------



## eljr

*Norwegian Radio Orchestra
Magne Amdahl: Astrognosia & Æsop*

BLU-RAY PURE AUDIO DISC


----------



## eljr

*Ola Gjeilo
Ola Gjeilo: Voices, Piano, Strings*


----------



## schigolch




----------



## eljr

*Christina Naughton / Michelle Naughton
Visions*


----------



## Pugg

​
*Beethoven: Christ on the mountain of olive trees .
Christina Deutekom/ Nicolai Gedda/ Hans Sotin.*


----------



## seven four

Horatiu Radulescu - Lao Tzu Sonatas


----------



## Jeff W

*To 'Be' or not to 'Be'*

Good morning TC from bright and sunny Albany! Today's theme was composers whose last names started with 'Be'.

View attachment 83484


I started off with the obvious choice, Beethoven. Symphonies No. 5 & 4 with Jos van Immerseel conducting Anima Eterna. Definitely my favorite period instrument set of Beethoven symphonies.

View attachment 83486


Not an obvious name next in Franz Berwald. Okko Kamu conducts the Helsingborg Symphony Orchestra in Symphonies No. 3 & 4 along with the piano concerto, where Niklas Sivelov played the piano. The concerto was decent but not all that memorable. The symphonies on the other hand are really quite good.

View attachment 83485


Pretty familiar name here in Hector Berlioz. This one is 'Harold in Italy' and a handful of overtures. William Primrose played the viola in 'Harold' and in all pieces, the Boston Symphony Orchestra was conducted by Charles Munch. Excellent album all around.

View attachment 83487


Found a composer new to me in Franz Ignaz Beck. I listened to the Six Sinfonias Opus 1, a nice collection of late Baroque\early Classical period symphonies. All in this set are in three movements, scored entirely for strings and most don't last longer than 10 minutes or so. They can't hold a candle to the symphonies written later by Haydn and Mozart, I still found them to be quite enjoyable. Donald Armstrong conducted the New Zealand Chamber Orchestra.

View attachment 83489


Going back to Beethoven to finish out now. The Piano Concerto Opus 61a (the Piano version of the Violin Concerto) and the Triple Concerto. Bela Drahos conducts the Nicolaus Esterhazy Sinfonia. Jeno Jando plays the piano and is joined by Dong-Suk Kang on violin and Maria Kliegel on cello. Definitely worth checking out for the extended cadenza that Beethoven wrote for the piano and timpani near the end of the first movement of Op. 61a!


----------



## Pugg

​
*Haydn*: Symphony in C minor, H.I No.78 
Haydn: Symphony in F, H.I No.79 - 
Haydn: Symphony in D minor, H.I No.80

*Antal Doráti* and Philharmonia Hungarica


----------



## eljr

*eighth blackbird
Hand Eye*


----------



## elgar's ghost

Final instalment of Rawsthorne's music for this lunchtime.

Divertimento for Chamber Orchestra (1962), _Elegiac Rhapsody_ for Strings (1963), Symphony No.3 (1964), String Quartet No.3 (1965), Cello Concerto (1966) and Piano Quintet (1968):


----------



## hpowders

traverso said:


> It seems that you are allready well provided with 'Das Wohltemperierte klavier":tiphat:
> Once you enjoy the Cembalo in these compositions there is no way back.:angel:
> The choice of the instrument is off course very important and the venue where the recording takes place.Let us rejoice that there is this wonderful instrument with all its rich colours and nobility.:angel::angel::angel:


Yes. I agree. Once one becomes accustomed to the harpsichord in WTC, there is no turning back to the piano.

My favorite performances of the complete WTC are by Gustav Leonhardt, Kenneth Weiss and Luc Beauséjour.


----------



## gHeadphone

Ah superb Stravinsky this morning. Teodor Currentzis - Igor Stravinsky: Le Sacre du printemps

Might be a bit bombastic in places but i loved it, bold and loud!!


----------



## George O

elgars ghost said:


> Final instalment of Rawsthorne's music for this lunchtime.
> 
> Divertimento for Chamber Orchestra (1962), _Elegiac Rhapsody_ for Strings (1963), Symphony No.3 (1964), String Quartet No.3 (1965), Cello Concerto (1966) and Piano Quintet (1968):


That's what I call a long lunch.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Beethoven:*

Piano Concerto No. 5 in E flat major, Op. 73 'Emperor'
Piano Concerto in D major, arranged by the composer after the Violin Concerto, Op. 61a

_Alicia de Larrocha (piano), Olli Mustonen (piano)._

Deutsche Kammerphilharmonie, Los Angeles Philharmonic Orchestra, Zubin Mehta, Jukka-Pekka Saraste


----------



## Pugg

Next on:

​*Strauss: Four Last Songs/ Lucia Popp.*
Death and Tranfuguration.
Klaus Tennstedt :tiphat:


----------



## bejart

Charles Avison (1709-1770): Concerto Grosso in G Minor, Op.3, No.3

Pavlo Beznosiuk leading the Avison Ensemble


----------



## Orfeo

*Gustav Mahler*
Symphonies III & IV(***).
-Christa Ludwig, mezzo.
-The New York Philharmonic, New York Choral Artists, Brooklyn Boys Chorus/Leonard Bernstein.
-Helmut Wittek, soprano.***
-The Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra/Leonard Bernstein.***

*Anton Bruckner*
Symphonies II & VIII.
-The WDR Rundfunkorchester Köln/Gunther Wand.

*Vitezslav Novak*
Slovak Suite, Eternal Longing, & In the Tatra Mountains.
-The Royal Liverpool Philharmonic Orchestra/Libor Pesek.

*Leos Janacek*
Sinfonietta, Lachian Dances, & Taras Bulba.
-The Czech State Philharmonic, Brno/Jose Serebrier.


----------



## Vasks

*Ries - Grand Festival Overture & Victory March (Griffiths/cpo)
Beethoven - Piano Trio, Op. 70, No. 2 (Trio Parnassus/MDG)
Meyerbeer - Torch Dance #1 (Jurowski/cpo)*


----------



## pmsummer

IN C MALI
*Terry Riley*
Tate Modern and Africa Express
André de Ridder - director

_Tate Media_

In C Mali marks the fiftieth anniversary of composer Terry Riley's world-renowned composition In C. In this director's cut version of the interactive feature, classical conductor André de Ridder reimagines Riley's famous piece with help from members of Africa Express, including innovative African artists Bijou and Adama Koita and Blur frontman Damon Albarn.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

This 1961 Met gala performance of *Turandot* finds the almost octogenarian Stokowski making his Met Debut. He obviously revels in a score of such colour and splendour, though, it has to be said, some of his tempi are a little eccentric.

That said, from the word go, the performance has a real sense of occasion, with the audience loudly applauding the sets. Strangely quiet after _In questa reggia_, they break into rapturous applause at the end of _|Nessun dorma_, drowning out the postlude. Stokowski simply stops the orchestra and starts again after the applause has died down.

Corelli might have been born to sing Calaf (why oh why didn't Legge use him on the Callas recording?). The voice is in thrilling shape, immediately recognisable from his first utterance, virile and forthright. Nilsson sounds warmer here than in either of her studio recordings, though I find her portrayal somewhat two-dimensional when set next to those of Sutherland and, especially, Callas. Of course, by the time Callas came to record the role, it strained her to the very limits where Nilsson is as solid as a rock.

Moffo is an affecting Liu, though she slightly oversings her first aria, which is directed more at the gallery than at Calaf. She then settles down to give us a most moving death scene, with Giaiotti a sonorous Timur.

The sound is actually quite good, but obviously can't compare with the superb Sutherland/Mehta recording. As a memento of a special occasion, it absolutely demands to be heard.


----------



## bejart

Jeff W said:


> Good morning TC from bright and sunny Albany! Today's theme was composers whose last names started with 'Be'.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Found a composer new to me in Franz Ignaz Beck. I listened to the Six Sinfonias Opus 1, a nice collection of late Baroque\early Classical period symphonies. All in this set are in three movements, scored entirely for strings and most don't last longer than 10 minutes or so. They can't hold a candle to the symphonies written later by Haydn and Mozart, I still found them to be quite enjoyable. Donald Armstrong conducted the New Zealand Chamber Orchestra.


I liked that disc as well. Check out my review on Amazon.

Now --
Pieter Hellendaal (1721-1799): Concerto Grosso in G Minor, Op.3, No.1

Jan Willem de Vriend directing the Combattimento Consort Amsterdam


----------



## DavidA

Mahler Symphony 2

LSO / Stokowski


----------



## Pugg

​*Ponchielli: La Gioconda
*

_Milanov/ Di Stefano/ Warren/ Elias
Fernando Previtali_ conducting.


----------



## DavidA

GregMitchell said:


> This 1961 Met gala performance of *Turandot* finds the almost octogenarian Stokowski making his Met Debut. He obviously revels in a score of such colour and splendour, though, it has to be said, some of his tempi are a little eccentric.
> 
> That said, from the word go, the performance has a real sense of occasion, with the audience loudly applauding the sets. Strangely quiet after _In questa reggia_, they break into rapturous applause at the end of _|Nessun dorma_, drowning out the postlude. Stokowski simply stops the orchestra and starts again after the applause has died down.
> 
> Corelli might have been born to sing Calaf (why oh why didn't Legge use him on the Callas recording?). The voice is in thrilling shape, immediately recognisable from his first utterance, virile and forthright. Nilsson sounds warmer here than in either of her studio recordings, though I find her portrayal somewhat two-dimensional when set next to those of Sutherland and, especially, Callas. Of course, by the time Callas came to record the role, it strained her to the very limits where Nilsson is as solid as a rock.
> 
> Moffo is an affecting Liu, though she slightly oversings her first aria, which is directed more at the gallery than at Calaf. She then settles down to give us a most moving death scene, with Giaiotti a sonorous Timur.
> 
> The sound is actually quite good, but obviously can't compare with the superb Sutherland/Mehta recording. As a memento of a special occasion, it absolutely demands to be heard.


I believe Stokowski had had a fall before this performance and conducted it on crutches!


----------



## Conglomerate




----------



## bejart

Franz Alexander Possinger (1767-1827): String Trio in F Major

Vienna String Trio: Jan Pospichal, violin -- Wolfgang Klos, viola -- Wilfred Rehm, cello


----------



## elgar's ghost

Ploughing on with Beethoven's chamber works and piano sonatas this afternoon and early evening.

Duo for viola and cello [_"mit zwei obligaten Augengläsern"_] WoO32 (between 1784-1800), Violin Sonata no.4 in A-minor op.23 (1800), Violin Sonata in F [_Spring_] op.24 (1800-01), Piano Sonata no.13 in E-flat op.27 no.1 (1800-01), Piano Sonata no.14 in C-sharp minor [_Mondschein-Sonate_] op.14 no.2 (1801), Piano Sonata no.15 in D op.28 [_Pastorale_] (1801), _6 Ländlerische Tänze_ for two violins, cello and double bass WoO15 (c. 1802), Piano Sonata no.16 in G op.31 no.1 (1801-02), Piano Sonata no.17 in D-minor [_Sturm-Sonata_] op.31 no.2 (1801-02) and Piano Sonata no.18 in E-flat op.31 no.3 (1801-02):


----------



## elgar's ghost

George O said:


> That's what I call a long lunch.


Heh heh... in total there was less than 90 minutes of music.


----------



## Guest

hpowders said:


> Yes. I agree. Once one becomes accustomed to the harpsichord in WTC, there is no turning back to the piano.
> 
> My favorite performances of the complete WTC are by Gustav Leonhardt, Kenneth Weiss and Luc Beauséjour.


Thank you kindly for your reaction.Please listen to this piece originally written for the cello.Listen how it swings like a glockenspiel.This is the way to play it ,my body moves touched by the pulse of the music.You can hear so many voices it is just wonderful.:angel:


----------



## Tsaraslondon

This 1955 set is almost as much a classic as the De Sabata *Tosca*, and indeed has the same three soloists in the lead roles. The first of them we hear is Di Stefano. His Duke may not be as elegantly sung as some, but, my word, what "face" and personality he brings to the role. He exudes charm, without which the plot is an absolute nonsense. Gilda gives her life for him remember. If he were an out and out cad, why would she?

Then of course there is the miracle of Callas's Gilda, her voice light and girlish, forwardly produced, completely free of any Tosca or Medea type associations. She could almost be a different singer, except that her voice is so distinctive. It takes on more body after the seduction and rides the ensembles in the final act with power, but it remains the voice of the young girl. She doesn't just simply become Leonora or Violetta.

And what can one say of Gobbi? His is the most complete performance of the role caught on record. Others may have given us more beautiful singing, few have probed so deeply into Rigoletto's dark and tortured soul. In any case, Gobbi's singing qua singing is often incredibly accomplished, and his mezza voce quite beautiful. His realisation he has been duped, when the courtiers abduct Gilda is absolutely shattering.

Serafin gives us no great revelations I suppose, but he conducts with a sure sense of the dramatic structure of the opera, and supports his singers with consummate skill.

Sound on this Warner re-master is the best I've heard, and, though mono, still warrants a five star recommendation.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Bach Cantatas.*

I'm working through Volume 8 of Koopman's cantata set.


----------



## tortkis

Kammerklang: Beta 2010-2014









Peggy Polias: Electro Fractal Gamelan - Kaylie Dunstan, Peggy Polias
Cameron Lam: The Colour of Woods - Kaylie Dunstan
Lucy Kong: Kaleidoscope - Lucy Kong, Julia Lim, Vanessa Yeoman
Sam Gillespie: Majesty, Destruction and Eternal Slumber - Kaylie Dunstan, Kammerklang Chamber Orchestra
Sarah Myerson: Genie in a Cup - Nexas Saxophone Quartet
Chris Williams: Amid Your Candles and Lilies - Jane Bishop, Kammerklang Chamber Orchestra
Cameron Lam: Interweave - Nexas Saxophone Quartet
Sam Gillespie: Requiem... for those lost in cyberspace - Peter Smith, Sam Gillespie
Peggy Polias: Phlogiston - Kammerklang Chamber Orchestra
Chris Williams: Polyhymnia - Rory Brown, Chris Williams
Marcus Whale: Waiting - Nexas Saxophone Quartet


----------



## Mahlerian

Schoenberg: Moses und Aron
Franz Mazura, Philip Langridge, Chicago Symphony Orchestra and Chorus, cond. Solti


----------



## realdealblues

*Alfred Brendel
Complete Philips Recordings
CD9









Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart
*Piano Sonata #15 in F, K. 533/494
Fantasia in D minor, K. 397
Piano Sonata #8 in A minor, K. 310 
Piano Sonata #9 in D, K. 311*
[Rec. 2002]
*
*CD10









Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart
*Rondo in A minor, K. 511
Piano Sonata #11 in A, K. 331
Piano Sonata #17 in B-flat, K. 570 
Piano Sonata #10 in C, K. 330*
[Rec. 1999]
*


----------



## DavidA

Brahms Symphony 4 

New Philarmonia / Stokowski

Amazingly energetic performance by a nonogenerian! Brahms is not boring played like this!


----------



## George O

*a desert island disc*










Moravec Plays Chopin

Frédéric Chopin (1810-1849)

details: https://www.discogs.com/Moravec-Moravec-Plays-Chopin/release/5244762

Ivan Moravec, piano

on Connoisseur Society (NYC), from 1969

5 stars


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Conglomerate




----------



## Morimur




----------



## pmsummer

PAVANS AND FANTASIES FROM THE AGE OF DOWLAND
*John Dowland, Henry Purcell, William Lawes, John Jenkins, Thomas Morley, Matthew Locke*
John Holloway - violin, viola
Monika Baer - violin, viola
Renate Steinmann - viola
Susanna Hefti - viola
Martin Zeller - bass violin

_ECM New Series_


----------



## severance68

Dvořák: Symphony No. 7
George Szell/Cleveland Orchestra
Recorded March 18-19, 1960


----------



## bejart

Joseph Boulogne, Chevalier de St.George (ca.1739-1799): Violin Concerto in D Major

Frantisek Preiser Jr directing the Pilsen Philharmonic Orchestra -- Miroslav Vilimec, violin


----------



## Biwa

The St Emmeram Codex

Stimmwerck


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

The cover looks like one of those hokey "greatest hits" discs to set an intended mood: Yoga with the Classics, Mozart for Babies, Meditation with Massenet? Actually this disc is a collection of marvelous "bleeding chunks" from Massenet's many operas performed by various top artists including Pavarotti, Sutherland, Gheorghiu, Jonas Kaufmann, Richard Bonynge, Renee Fleming, Jose Carreras, etc... Massenet is currently one of the composers whose work accounts for one of the largest gaps in my collection... among those I want to fill. :lol:


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1994 - '00, 2005 - '09.


----------



## Guest




----------



## opus55

Mayr: L'amor coniugale










Listening to one of the neglected recordings in my collection.


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

I've been listening to a lot of "art songs"... German lieder and French mélodies... recently. After the above posted Massenet disc I decided to stay with Massenet and give this disc of his mélodies a listen. They are quite beautiful... and beautifully performed by Richard Bonynge (piano) and Sally Silver (soprano) whose name perfectly describes her silvery voice. A few of these songs employ vocal duets or even a trio and a number include piano and cello.

Bonynge and Silver recorded an earlier disc of Massenet songs on another label that was equally well-received critically. Both discs are available on Spotify where I will be listening before making any decision concerning purchase.


----------



## Blancrocher

Mozart: Arias; Strauss: Orchestral Songs (Schafer/Abbado)


----------



## deprofundis

*Carl Orff -fameous trilogy *, the holy Trinity of

*Carmina Burana*(inspired by medieval music)
*Catulli Carmini*
*Trionfo di Afrodite*

i never had the chance to lisen to it entirely in one shot since i am always interrupted by people phone calls or whatever, so now it's my chance, im lisening to the trilogy, before i go to bed.


----------



## Biwa

Heinrich Schütz: Psalmen Davids (complete)

Dorothee Mields
Marie Luise Werneburg
David Erler
Stefan Kunath
Georg Poplatz
Tobias Mäthger (Mathger)
Stephan MacLeod
Felix Schwandtke

Dresdner Kammerchor
Dresdner Barockorchester
Hans-Christoph Rademann


----------



## seven four

Harold Budd, Brian Eno - the Pearl

Sorry if anyone is offended, if I posted this one in "this" thread. I have broad, modern tastes.


----------



## Becca

Leoš Janáček - Mša glagolskaja (Glagolitic Mass)
Danish National Radio Symphony & Choir / Charles Mackerras

Listening to this as part of an article elsewhere. This is the original version of the Glagolitic Mass, edited by Paul Wingfield, as opposed to the traditional version which was heard up until the early 1990's and which represents a simplification of the work done after Janacek's death. If you are only familiar with one of the well known recordings such as Dutoit, Rattle, Kubelik or Mackerras/Supraphon, you should get to know what Janacek intended.


----------



## Balthazar

*John Adams ~ Absolute Jest; Grand Pianola Music*

Michael Tilson Thomas leads San Francisco in _Absolute Jest_, joined by the St. Lawrence String Quartet. The composer conducts the second work with pianists Orli Shaham and Marc-André Hamelin.


----------



## bejart

Mozart: Twelve Variations in C Major, KV 265 (Yeah that one, based on "Ah! vous dirai-je, maman", commonly known as "Twinkle, Twinkle, Little Star")

Mitsuko Uchida, piano


----------



## Pugg

*Mozart*: " Piano Concerto No. No. 25 in C major, K.503 ")
[Soloist] Leonard Bernstein (P & conductor), Israel Philharmonic (November 1, 5 & 6th, 1974 Tel Aviv, Mann Auditorium
*Mendelssohn*: "Violin Concerto in E minor, Op.64"
[Soloist] Isaac Stern (Vn), Israel Philharmonic (July 1967 Jerusalem, Tel Aviv (Live))


----------



## Pugg

opus55 said:


> Mayr: L'amor coniugale
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Listening to one of the neglected recordings in my collection.


I know the problem


----------



## Pugg

StlukesguildOhio said:


> I've been listening to a lot of "art songs"... German lieder and French mélodies... recently. After the above posted Massenet disc I decided to stay with Massenet and give this disc of his mélodies a listen. They are quite beautiful... and beautifully performed by Richard Bonynge (piano) and Sally Silver (soprano) whose name perfectly describes her silvery voice. A few of these songs employ vocal duets or even a trio and a number include piano and cello.
> 
> Bonynge and Silver recorded an earlier disc of Massenet songs on another label that was equally well-received critically. Both discs are available on Spotify where I will be listening before making any decision concerning purchase.


This is the other one :


Finally someone else recolonise this disc's from two outstanding artist.:tiphat:


----------



## Adam Hegg

Argerich and Perlman's recording of Beethoven's Kreutzer sonata and Frank's sonata in A. M. #8 on Warner

It is lovely and just what I needed right now. 

I find it strange that I for whatever reason feel that I "shouldn't" listen to the big names in performance because that is "expected" or "pedestrian". I think this is merely a hold-over for when I was firmly a punk rock kid in high school and once more than 5 people knew a band I thought they were "done". It is strange how so many people, like myself, have a hard time letting go the way we experienced pop-culture as youths. While my passion now is for concert music in general and opera in particular (but by no means to the exclusion of instrumental work) I feel that my fascination plays out these old manufactured dramas. Here I am blissed out listening to two very well known players playing a very well known piece and thoroughly enjoying it and yet I worry that I am somehow "enjoying" it wrong. But then i listen for the magical third voice in this piece, that indefinable interplay of the two instruments that neither performer is playing but they have both created. Music is the best.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Bach; English Suites.*
Ivo the Great:tiphat:


----------



## deprofundis

I will be lisening to *Josquin desprez *since i dont wont to annoy my Neighbors whit something Noisy it's late at night i will be lisening to his chansons a genra i appreciated,since i lisen to *Guillaume Dufay *chansons today.Im waiting for a cd of chansons on naxos of various composeur of this era including Lassus.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Berlioz:Grande Messe des Morts, Op. 5 (Requiem*) - Sanctus

_Luciano Pavaro_tti

Ernst Senff Chor & Berliner Philharmoniker, _James Levine_


----------



## severance68

Mozart: Symphony No. 40 in G Minor
George Szell/Cleveland Orchestra
Recorded August 25, 1967 at Severance Hall, Cleveland

Essential Classics: Mozart - Symphonies 35, 40 and 41
Legacy/Sony Music (2002 reissue)


----------



## Pugg

​*Renée Fleming: The Beautiful Voice *:tiphat:


----------



## severance68

I'm not quite ready to jump into opera, but I do increasingly find myself drawn to their overtures and orchestral suites based on them (like the _*Carmen*_* suites* I mentioned earlier this week).

Wagner: Tannhauser Overture/Venusberg Music
Leopold Stokowski/Symphony Of The Air
Recorded April 20-21, 1961

Rhapsodies: Liszt/Enesco/Smetana/Wagner
Stokowski/RCA Victor Symphony Orchestra/Symphony Of The Air
RCA Living Stereo series
Super Audio CD (2005 reissue)


----------



## Pugg

*Gluck: Orfeo ed Euridice*​

_Marilyn Horne, Pilar Lorengar, Helen Donath
_
Royal Opera House Orchestra, _Georg Solti_:tiphat:


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Mozart: Concert Arias
R Strauss: Orchestral Songs

One of my earliest Schwarzkopf LPs, now in this wonderful Warner remaster.

The Mozart concert arias, which formed Side 1 of the LP are sung with patrician authority and have Alfred Brendel on the piano for _Ch'io mi scordi di te_, voice and piano intertwined in perfect accord. _Vado, ma dove_ echoes Schwarzkopf's Donna Elvira, _Alma grande e nobil core_ Fiordiligi and _Nehmt meinen Dank_ is charmingly simple and direct.

The reverse side turns to Strauss, and opens with a richly commanding account of _Ruhe, meine Seele_ and finishes with a glowing account of _Winterweihe_, which brings out a kinship with the _Vier letzte Lieder_. In between we have had dreamily comforting versions of _Meinem Kinde_ and _Wiegenlied_, a performance of _Morgen_ (Edith Peinemann on violin) in which time seems to stand still, and blithely lyrical performances of _Das Bachlein_ and _Das Rosenband_.

George Szell and the LSO provide the warmly sympathetic accompaniments. A stunning disc.


----------



## Guest

deprofundis said:


> I will be lisening to *Josquin desprez *since i dont wont to annoy my Neighbors whit something Noisy it's late at night i will be lisening to his chansons a genra i appreciated,since i lisen to *Guillaume Dufay *chansons today.Im waiting for a cd of chansons on naxos of various composeur of this era including Lassus.


May I recommend this recording,it is quite beautiful.You see two images but it is the same recording.








[/url]


----------



## AClockworkOrange

*Miklos Rozsa - Viola Concerto & Hungarian Serenade*








This disc is an absolute jewel, I am presently on my second consecutive listen.

I adore the Viola and this Concerto does not disappoint. It is a beautiful piece performed magnificently by Gilad Karni with the Budapest Concert Orchestra under Mariusz Smolij.

The Hungarian Serenade is an equally compelling companion piece performed with the same élan.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

The Strauss Lieder on the Mozart/Strauss disc I played above lead me to this classic of the gramophone, a disc that has never been out of the catalogue and remained a best seller for many years. Indeed, when I worked in a classical record shop many years ago, it was one of a handful of discs we ordered in every week. The CD reissue included the songs from the Mozart/Strauss disc, but here I'm listening to the one from the recently issued Schwarzkopf box set, which includes only the five on the original LP.

However many times I listen to the *Vier letzte Lieder*, and however many other performances I love and enjoy (Popp with Tennstedt, Fleming with Thielemann, Norman with Masur, Janowitz with Karajan and Schwarzkopf herself with Ackermann or live with Karajan) it is always this one I return to. The Berlin recording has a warm autumnal glow that suits the songs perfectly and Schwarzkopf and Szell are perfectly in tune with each other.

Strauss wrote gloriously for the soprano voice, and it is all too easy to just close one's eyes and let the music and voice waft over oneself, paying no heed to the songs' deeper meaning. But they are not mere vocalises, and to ignore the poetry does them an injustice. I simply fail to understand those who go on about Schwarzkopf being mannered, for to me her response to the poetry _and_ the music here seems completely natural, her communication of the texts totally unforced.

Recorded 50 years ago now, it remains one of the great records.


----------



## Blancrocher

Beethoven: Late Sonatas (Pollini)


----------



## eljr

*London Sinfonietta
Górecki: Requiem für eine Polka; Harpsichord Concerto; Good Night*


----------



## elgar's ghost

Continuing with Beethoven's chamber music and piano sonatas this morning.

Violin Sonata no.6 in A op.30 no.1 (1801-02, Violin Sonata no.7 in C-minor op.30 no.2 (1801-02), Violin Sonata no.8 in G op.30 no.3 (1801-02), Violin Sonata no.9 in A [_Kreutzer-Sonate_] op.47 (1802-03), Piano Trio in E-flat op.38 [Arrangement of the Septet Op.20] (1799 - arr. 1803), Piano Sonata no.21 in C [_Waldstein-Sonate_] op.53 (1803-04) and Piano Sonata no.22 in F op.54 (1804):


----------



## seven four

Heitor Villa-Lobos - the Complete String Quartets, disc 4


----------



## Pugg

*Vinyl*

​*Ludwig van Beethove*n (1770-1827)
No 7 now playing

Symphonien Nr.1-9 (180g, limitierte und nummerierte Deluxe-Ausgabe)

_Herbert von Karajan_


----------



## Vasks

*Panufnik - Tragic Overture (Horenstein/Unicorn-Kanchana)
Baird - Canzona (Houtmann/Koch)
Bacewicz - Pensieri Notturni (Rowicki/Olympia)
Lutoslawski - Symphony #4 (Salonen/Sony)*


----------



## Pugg

​
*Glière*: Symphony 3 "Ilya Murometz" 
Scherchen


----------



## chesapeake bay

Haven't listened to these in a few years, yikes 









Still amazing!


----------



## eljr

*Kronos Quartet
Henryk Górecki: String Quartet No. 3*


----------



## Pugg

​_Schubert & Liszt: Excursions_

Liszt:Vallée d'Obermann (Années de pèlerinage I, S. 160 No. 6)
Wandererfantasie (Schubert), S366

Schubert:4 Impromptus, D899

*Teo Gheorghiu* (piano)

Musikkollegium Winterthur, Douglas Boyd


----------



## eljr

*The Divine Feminine*


----------



## Cosmos

Actually getting to work on some short stories I've been thinking about. Put on some early Beethoven

Piano Trios op. 1, nos. 1 in Eb and 2 in G










String Quartet op. 18 no. 6 in Bb


----------



## George O

Streichsextette:

Richard Strauss (1864-1949): Einleitung zu "Capriccio" (Streichsextett) (1942)

Darius Milhaud (1892-1974): Sextuor a Cordes (1958)

Bohuslav Martinu (1890-1959): Sextett für 2 Violinen, 2 Violen, u. 2 Violoncelli (1932)

Wührer-Steichsextett

on Da Camera Magna (Germany), from 1972

5 stars


----------



## Pugg

​
*Previn* Diversions
Wiener Philharmoniker, André Previn

Sallie Chisum remembers Billy the Kid
Barbara Bonney (soprano)
London Symphony Orchestra, André Previn

Vocalise Barbara Bonney (soprano), Moray Welsh (cello)

_The Giraffes go to Hamburg
Renée Fleming (soprano), André Previn (piano), Renée Siebert (alto flute)
_
_Three Dickinson Songs
Renée Fleming (soprano), André Previn (piano)_


----------



## pmsummer

SCHUBERT
_Piano Trios in E-Flat Major, D. 929 and D. 897_
*Franz Schubert*
Stuttgart Piano Trio

_Naxos_


----------



## Orfeo

*From Darkness, Uneasy Resignation to a Firm, Unapologetic Lightness**

Josef Suk*
Symphony "Asrael."
-The Royal Liverpool Philharmonic/Libor Pesek.

*Franz Schmidt*
Symphony no. IV in C major.
-The Vienna Philharmonic/Zubin Mehta.

*Kurt Atterberg*
Symphony no. IX "Sinfonia Visionaria."
-Satu Vihavainen, mezzo & Gabriel Suovanen, baritone.
-The NDR Radio Philharmonic & Choir/Ari Rasilainen.

*Boris Lyatoshynsky*
Symphony no. IV in B-flat minor, op. 63.
-The Ukrainian State Symphony/Theodore Kuchar.

*Aram Khachaturian* 
Symphony no. I in E minor.
-The Armenian Philharmonic/Loris Tjeknavorian.

*Nikolai Medtner*
Piano Concerto no. III in E minor.
-Nikolay Demidenko, piano.
-The BBC Scottish Symphony/Jerzy Maksymiuk.

*Sergei Lyapunov*
Piano Concerto no. I in B-flat minor.
-Hamish Milne, piano.
-The BBC Scottish Symphony/Martyn Brabbins.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Thomas Adès - two of four discs covering the first ten or so years of his output.

_Five Eliot Landscapes_ for soprano and piano [Texts: T.S. Eliot] op.1 (1990), _Gefriolsae me_ - anthem for male voices and organ [Text. Psalm LI] op.3b (1990), _Catch_ for clarinet, violin, cello and piano op.4 (1991), _Darknesse Visible_ for piano [after J. Dowland] WoO (1992), _Under Hamelin Hill_ for chamber organ(s) op.6 (1992), _Still Sorrowing_ for piano (with Blu-Tac applied to the central range of the strings!) op.7 (1991-92), _Life Story_ - version for soprano and piano [Text: T. Williams] op.8a (1993), _Living Toys_ for 14 players op.9 (1993), _Sonata da Cacchia_ for baroque oboe, horn and harpsichord op.11 (1993), _The Origin of the Harp_ for 10 players op.13 (1994) _Arcadiana_ for string quartet op.12 (1994) and _Traced Overhead_ for piano op.15 (1995-96):


----------



## Jeffrey Smith

Pugg said:


> ​_Schubert & Liszt: Excursions_
> 
> Liszt:Vallée d'Obermann (Années de pèlerinage I, S. 160 No. 6)
> Wandererfantasie (Schubert), S366
> 
> Schubert:4 Impromptus, D899
> 
> *Teo Gheorghiu* (piano)
> 
> Musikkollegium Winterthur, Douglas Boyd


How does an orchestra fit into that?

My own listening








CDs 10 (Mozart, Beethoven, Weber) and 11(Rossini and Donizetti)


----------



## Pugg

​
*Puccini: Madama Butterfly*

_Mirella Freni (Butterfly), Luciano Pavarotti (Pinkterton), Christa Ludwig (Suzuki), Robert Kerns (Sharpless)_

Vienna State Opera Chorus, Vienna Philharmonic Orchestra, *Herbert von Karajan*:tiphat:



> "In every way except one the transfer of Karajan's radiant Vienna recording for Decca could hardly provide a firmer recommendation. The reservation is one of price - this Karajan is on three discs, not two, at full price. However it does allow each act to be self-contained on a single disc, and for such a performance as this no extravagance is too much. Movingly dramatic as Renata Scotto is on the Barbirolli set, Mirella Freni is even more compelling.
> The voice is fresher, firmer and more girlish, with more light and shade at such points as 'Un bel dì', and there's an element of vulnerability that intensifies the communication. In that, one imagines Karajan played a big part, just as he must have done in presenting Pavarotti - not quite the super-star he is today but already with a will of his own in the recording studio - as a Pinkerton of exceptional subtlety, not just a roistering cad but in his way an endearing figure in the First Act.
> Significantly CD brings out the delicacy of the vocal balances in Act 1 with the voices deliberately distanced for much of the time, making such passages as 'Vienna la sera' and 'Bimba dagli occhi' the more magical in their delicacy.
> Karajan, in that duet and later in the Flower duet of Act 2, draws ravishing playing from the Vienna Philharmonic strings, getting them to imitate the portamento of the singers in an echt-Viennes manner, which is ravishing to the ear.
> Christa Ludwig is by far the richest and most compelling of Suzukis." Gramophone Classical Music Guide, 2010





> "he inspires singers and orchestra to a radiant performance which brings out all the beauty and intensity in Puccini's score, sweet but not sentimental, powerfully dramatic but not vulgar. Freni is an enchanting Butterfly, constantly growing in stature...Pavarotti is an intensely imaginative Pinkerton" Penguin Guide, 2010 edition ****


----------



## bejart

Franz Benda (1709-1786): Sinfonia in B Flat

Milan Munclinger leading Ars Rediviva


----------



## pmsummer

BRANDENBURGISCHE KONZERTE
*Johann Sebastian Bach*
Musica Antiqua Köln
Reinhard Goebel - director

_Archiv Produktion_


----------



## bejart

Haydn: String Quartet No.60 in G Major, Op.76, No.1

Schneider Quartet: Alexander Schnerider and Isadore Cohen, violins -- Karen Tuttle, viola -- Herman Busch, cello


----------



## Balthazar

*Debussy ~ Préludes, Book I*

Enjoying Debussy's sound worlds courtesy of Messrs. Aimard, Michelangeli, Bavouzet and Freire.

Paying particular attention today to _La cathédrale engloutie_.


----------



## severance68

AClockworkOrange said:


> View attachment 83509
> 
> This disc is an absolute jewel, I am presently on my second consecutive listen.
> 
> I adore the Viola and this Concerto does not disappoint. It is a beautiful piece performed magnificently by Gilad Karni with the Budapest Concert Orchestra under Mariusz Smolij.
> 
> The Hungarian Serenade is an equally compelling companion piece performed with the same élan.


Great to see an upbeat review of this disc! :tiphat: I just ordered it from CD Universe a couple of days ago, and I'm really looking forward to it. Earlier this week, this arrived in the mail:










Going to listen to it tonight!


----------



## severance68

Pugg said:


> ​
> *Glière*: Symphony 3 "Ilya Murometz"
> Scherchen


Ah -- more Glière to explore! :cheers:


----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## joen_cph

*Heinrich Schütz Edition */ Harmonia Mundi 10 CD

Really enjoyable to explore (think along the lines of say Monteverdi´s _Maria Vespers_, but a bit more intimate), and at times very well performed - more satisfying to my taste than the smaller box belonging to the Brilliant Classics Schütz Edition I had. I believe JPC.de still has this set for €15.









*Scelsi*: _Complete Flute Works _(with clarinet, percussion, piano ...) / Brilliant Classics CD

Fresh, at times even folksy or exotic works, without becoming exceedingly avant-garde/experimental. Well played and good, spacious sound. Maybe Brilliant Classics will do more Scelsi?


----------



## bejart

Wilhelm Friedmann Bach (1710-1784): Sinfonia in D Major

Hartmut Haenshen directing the CPE Bach Chamber Orchestra


----------



## Vaneyes

RPO/Shipway's *Mahler* 5, recorded 1996.


----------



## Barbebleu

Murray Perahia - Handel and Scarlatti. Just sublime.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Bach, Cantatas, Volume 8*

Ton Koopman, conducting.


----------



## bejart

Joseph Eybler (1765-1846): String Trio in C Major, Op.2

German String Trio: Hans Kalafusz, violin -- Jurgen Wever, viola -- Reiner Ginzel, cello


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

Pugg said:


> This is the other one :
> 
> 
> Finally someone else recolonise this disc's from two outstanding artist.:tiphat:


Actually there is another disc by Bonynge and Silver of Massenet songs:



But the Wallace set looks intriguing as well.


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

GregMitchell said:


> Mozart: Concert Arias
> R Strauss: Orchestral Songs
> 
> One of my earliest Schwarzkopf LPs, now in this wonderful Warner remaster.
> 
> The Mozart concert arias, which formed Side 1 of the LP are sung with patrician authority and have Alfred Brendel on the piano for _Ch'io mi scordi di te_, voice and piano intertwined in perfect accord. _Vado, ma dove_ echoes Schwarzkopf's Donna Elvira, _Alma grande e nobil core_ Fiordiligi and _Nehmt meinen Dank_ is charmingly simple and direct.
> 
> The reverse side turns to Strauss, and opens with a richly commanding account of _Ruhe, meine Seele_ and finishes with a glowing account of _Winterweihe_, which brings out a kinship with the _Vier letzte Lieder_. In between we have had dreamily comforting versions of _Meinem Kinde_ and _Wiegenlied_, a performance of _Morgen_ (Edith Peinemann on violin) in which time seems to stand still, and blithely lyrical performances of _Das Bachlein_ and _Das Rosenband_.
> 
> George Szell and the LSO provide the warmly sympathetic accompaniments. A stunning disc.


I just stumbled upon this set recently. I was immediately interested... although I already have most of the works included.


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

I was lucky enough to have been able to have heard Quasthoff perform live in person on several occasions.


----------



## ShropshireMoose

View attachment 83516
View attachment 83517


Schumann: Symphonies 1-4/Manfred Overture, Op.115 Detroit Symphony Orchestra/Paul Paray

Scarlatti: Sonatas K.141/27/125/247/533
J.S. Bach: Variations in the Italian Manner in A Minor, BWV 989
Schumann: Piano Sonata No.1 in F-sharp Minor, Op.11
Tchaikovsky: Pieces Op.19, Nos. 1, 3 and 4
Prokofiev: Toccata, Op.11

Schumann's Symphonies are an unmitigated delight, and I find it quite easy and extremely pleasing to listen to them all, one after another. These are very characterful and enjoyable performances by Paray and his Detroit players, with the Manfred Overture making a splendid bonus. Then a superb disc of the ever wonderful Emil Gilels. These are BBC recordings from 1957 and in very good sound. The Scarlatti Sonatas are stunning, and were recorded in April of that year, the remainder was played on 27th February. The Bach Italian Variations are a real rarity, and accorded an interpretation of wonderful variety and subtlety. I don't think I've ever heard a more convincing performance of the Schumann 1st Piano Sonata, dramatic and passionate, Gilels plays it as though his life depends upon it. Superb, as is the Prokofiev Toccata, one of the cleanest and clearest renderings of this piece that I've ever heard. The three Tchaikovsky items are played with the utmost charm and all in all this is a most satisfying recital.


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

Alexander Glazunov - Symphony No. 2 in F-Sharp minor, Op. 16 (Evgeny Svetlanov; USSR State Symphony Orchestra).









Excellent performance of a great symphony. Highly recommended if you like Russian classical music, Glazunov should not be missed . Imo, his symphonies are on par with Tchaikovsky's.

F. J. Haydn - Symphony No. 97 in C Major; Symphony No. 98 in B-Flat Major (Sir Georg Solti; London Philharmonic Orchestra).









Solti's renditions of the London Symphonies are just terrific imo. There's so much warmth and grace in them, and yet they're powerful where they have to be.


----------



## bz3

Schumann - Symphony 4 (Karajan)

Prokofiev - Sonatas 6 and 8 (Richter)


----------



## bejart

Giovanni Battista Sammartini (ca.1700-1775): Symphony in C Major, JC 7

Daniele Ferrari conducting I Giovani di Nouva Cameristica


----------



## JosefinaHW

M. Goerne, Shubert, _Lieder Vol II "An Mein Herz"_ (available to stream on Amazon Prime and Apple Music)


----------



## Conglomerate




----------



## AClockworkOrange

This evening sees a return to Richard Strauss' 'Tod und Verklärung' performed this time by Fritz Reiner & the Wiener Philharmoniker. A taut performance with the Wiener forces under Reiner's lead :angel:. A wonderful recording indeed.


----------



## Guest

Symphony No.1

Performance: 5 stars
Sound: 5 stars


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Pugg

*Beethoven*: Diabelli Variations


----------



## Pugg

Jeffrey Smith said:


> How does an orchestra fit into that?


Have you never heard, the orchestral transcription Liszt made for the Wandererfantasie ?


----------



## Pugg

StlukesguildOhio said:


> Actually there is another disc by Bonynge and Silver of Massenet songs:
> 
> 
> 
> But the Wallace set looks intriguing as well.


Thank you, now I missed that one, so now some shopping to do :tiphat:


----------



## Pugg

Kontrapunctus said:


> Symphony No.1
> 
> Performance: 5 stars
> Sound: 5 stars


I agree, apart from that, (nothing to do with music), I know but wonderful cover:tiphat:


----------



## Pugg

​*Handel: Water Music.*
Sparkling performance by Riccardo Muti


----------



## clockworkmurderer

I am utterly ecstatic to find this description of the collection of violin sonatas composed by Heinrich Ignaz Franz von Biber called Fidicinium Sacro Profanum. Why this one specifically? Because at the very bottom it says that the work was dedicated to Gandalf.

... ok fine, his name was really Maximilian Gandolph von Kuenburg. But still, they're Gandalf's violin sonatas!

Seriously though, I'm listening to this because I have previously very much enjoyed Biber's sonata for Violin and Continuo no3 in F Major (transcendentally beautiful. just unearthly and utterly inspired), and I'm trying to listen to any of his compositions I can find. I guess there's a reason why all those years ago the emperor of Austria named him a noble after hearing him play.

This is a link to the work if you're interested.


----------



## Biwa

Peter Ilyich Tchaikovsky:

Nutcracker Suite
Capriccio Italien
Polonaise & Waltz from Eugene Onegin

London Philharmonic Orchestra
Leopold Stokowski


----------



## JosefinaHW

Bach _Cello Suites_ Philip Highman

I personally think of these pieces as "Sacred Music"


----------



## Pugg

​*Mahler; Symphony 2
Sir George Solti */ Chicago Symphony orchestra


----------



## JosefinaHW

L. Godowsky _Bach Cello Suite Transcriptions for Piano_ K. Scherbakov


----------



## elgar's ghost

I'm up and at 'em nice and early today - two more discs of Thomas Adès to follow shortly.

_The Lover in Winter_ - four songs for countertenor and piano [Texts: Latin anon.] WoO (1989), Chamber Symphony for 15 players op.2 (1990), _O Thou, Who Didst With Pitfall and Gin_ - anthem for male voices [Text: O. Khayyam/E. Fitzgerald] op.3a (1990), _Fool's Rhymes_ for mixed chorus, harp, prepared piano, organ and percussion [Texts: J. Donne and 16th c. anon.] op.5 (1992), _Life Story_ - version for soprano, two bass clarinets and double bass [Text: T. Williams] op.8 (1993), _...but all shall be well_ for orchestra op.10 (1993), _Les baricades mistérieuses _ for clarinet, bass clarinet, viola, cello and double bass [after F. Couperin] WoO (1994), _Cardiac Arrest_ - arrangement of the Madness song for clarinet, bass clarinet, viola, cello, double bass and piano four-hands WoO (1995), _These Premises Are Alarmed_ for large orchestra op.16 (1996), _The Fayrfax Carol_ for mixed chorus with optional organ [Text: 15th c. English anon.] WoO (1997), _Asyla_ for orchestra op.17 (1997), _Concerto Conciso_ for piano and chamber orchestra op.18 (1997-98), _America - A Prophecy_ for mezzo-soprano, chorus and orchestra [Texts: 17th/18th c. Mayan and M. Flexa] op.19 (1999), _January Writ_ for mixed chorus and organ [Text: Eccl. 6:6] WoO (1999) and _Brahms_ for baritone and orchestra [Text: A. Brendel] op.21 (2001):


----------



## Pugg

​*Renée Fleming - Verismo Aria's *


----------



## Tsaraslondon

StlukesguildOhio said:


> I just stumbled upon this set recently. I was immediately interested... although I already have most of the works included.


I did too, but it's great to have them all in their original format (with the original artwork). Schwarzkopf's recital records were all so well thought out, that they lost something when they were chopped up and re-ordered for subsequent CD release.

I recommend the set wholeheartedly.


----------



## Foghunter

A trip to memory lane where Rampal, Andre, Laskine and the likes never heard of HIP and Erato released their LP's in a double cardboard cover which took always twice the space for a single LP 

Fantastic flute work though.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Weber: Der Freischütz*

_Gundula Janowitz (Agathe), Edith Mathis (Ännchen), Peter Schreier (Max), Theo Adam (Kaspar), Franz Crass (Hermit), Siegfried Vogel (Kuno), Bernd Weikl (Ottokar), Günther Leib (Kilian), Gerhard Paul (Zamiel)_

Rundfunkchor Leipzig, Staatskapelle Dresden,_ Carlos Kleiber_


----------



## Pugg

​*Bach; Brandenburg Concerto's )(disc 1)*
_I Musici _


----------



## Biwa

Sonatas et Suites

Nicolas Chedeville (1705-82) Sonata VI from Il pastor Fido
Anne Danican Philidor (1681-1728) Sonata pour la Flute a bec from 1er Livre de Pieces
Charles Dieupart (1667-1740) Premiere Suite from 6 Suites de Clavecin
Marin Marais (1656-1728) Couplets de folies (Les folies d'Espagne) from Pieces de viole, Livre II
Jacques-Martin Hotteterre (1674-1763) Troisième Suite. Sonate from Deuxième Livre de Pieces
Jean-Marie Leclair (1697-1764) Sonata XI from Second Livre de Sonates
Michel Blavet (1700-68) Sonata II from Troisième Livre de Sonates 
Andre Cheron (1695-1766) Sonata III from Sonates en duo et en trio

Dan Laurin (recorder)
Anna Paradiso (harpsichord)
Domen Marinčič (cello)


----------



## eljr

*James Conlon / Los Angeles Opera Chorus / Los Angeles Opera Orchestra
John Corigliano & William M. Hoffman: The Ghosts of Versailles*

released last week


----------



## Pugg

​
_Lecocq: Mam'zelle Angot & other French ballet music_

*Berlioz*:Les Troyens à Carthage: Ballet Music

*Lecocq*:Mam'zelle Angot - ballet

*Weber*:Invitation to the Dance, Op. 65

National Philharmonic Orchestra, _Richard Bonynge_


----------



## Pugg

eljr said:


> *James Conlon / Los Angeles Opera Chorus / Los Angeles Opera Orchestra
> John Corigliano & William M. Hoffman: The Ghosts of Versailles*
> 
> released last week


I have to wait another week


----------



## Pugg

​
*Bertoni*; _Miserere /Veni Creator/ Beatus Vir._

Claudio Scimone conducting:tiphat:


----------



## seven four

Horatiu Radulescu - Piano Sonatas & String Quartet


----------



## Adam Hegg

I began listening to the Quattro Italliano's set of Mozart String Quartets. Being long an admirer of string quartets I assumed that Mozart's would be twee and lacking in, for lack of a better word, oompf. I am not surprised at all to find that I am an idiot. These are beautiful and thoroughly engaging peices that demand my full attention. Stupid preconceptions keeping me from things I end up loving. Anyway, I figured it out and am thrilled, diving back in tonight.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Back to Beethoven's chamber music and piano sonatas over the course of this afternoon and early evening.

Piano Trio ['no.11'] - 10 Variations on _Ich bin der Schneider Kakadu_ by W. Müller op.121a (c. 1803), Symphony no.2 in D - arr. by composer for piano trio op.36 (1801-02 - prob. arr. by 1803), Piano Sonata no.23 in F-minor - [_Appassionata_] (1804-05), String Quartet no.7 in F op.59 no.1 (1806), String Quartet no.8 in E-minor op.59 no.2 (1806), String Quartet no.9 in C op.59 no.3 (1806), Cello Sonata no.3 in A op.69 (1807), Piano Trio no.5 in D - _Ghost_ op.70 no.1 (1808) and Piano Trio no.6 in E-flat op.70 no.2 (1808):


----------



## pmsummer

ARS BRITANNICA
_Old Hall Manuscript - Madrigals - Lute Songs_
*Pro Cantione Antiqua*
Bruno Turner, Geofferey Mitchell, Ian Partdridge - directors

_Das Alte Werk - Teldec_


----------



## bejart

Antonio Vivaldi (1678-1741): Violin Concerto in F Major, RV 286

Shlomo Mintz on violin with the Israel Chamber Orchestra


----------



## Pugg

​
*Victor Herbert: Cello Concertos* Nos. 1 & 2

Cello Concerto No. 1 in D major, Op. 8
_Mark Kosower _(cello)

Cello Concerto No. 2 in E minor, Op. 30
_Mark Kosower_ (cello)

Irish Rhapsody
Ulster Orchestra, JoAnn Falletta


----------



## Easy Goer

Mozart - Piano Concertos 19 & 20. Rudolf Serkin Piano. George Szell & The Columbia Symphony Orchestra.


----------



## Vasks

*Boulez - Piano Sonata #2 (Helffer/Naive)*


----------



## eljr

*Parker Quartet
Jeremy Gill: Capriccio*


----------



## Pugg

*Homage to maestro Levine*

​
*Verdi: Giovanna d'Arco*

_Montserrat Caballé (Giovanna), Plácido Domingo (Carlo VII), Sherrill Milnes (Giacomo), Keith Erwen (Delil), Robert Lloyd (Talbot)_

London Symphony Orchestra, Ambrosian Opera Chorus, _James Levine_:tiphat:


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Believe it or not, this 1953 recording of *I Puritani* was also the first complete recording of the opera to be made (well, almost complete, there are a few cuts). Though it may have been bettered in certain aspects by those that came later, in one respect it remains supreme, and that is in its heroine, for Callas quite simply creates the most rounded and the most sympathetic Elvira you are ever likely to hear. She was in stupendous form when this set was recorded, her voice so limpid from top (a fabulously free and ringing top Eb at the end of the Mad Scene) to bottom, that she encompasses all its demands with ease. More used to heating light voiced, pip-squeak sopranos in this music, at the time of its release, it was a revelation.

Rossi-Lemeni is woolly voiced, but authoritative as Giorgio, Panerai rather better as Riccardo, at least the equal of those on other sets. Di Stefano, on the other hand, has easily been bettered by Pavarotti and Kraus on the sets with Sutherland and Caballe. In a role written for the great Rubini, he is often unstylish, lunging for top notes as if his life depended on it. He has personality of course, but this is not one of his best recordings.

Serafin conducts with a real sense of Bellinian style, and the mono recording sounds pretty good in this new Warner remaster.


----------



## Pugg

Easy Goer said:


> Mozart - Piano Concertos 19 & 20. Rudolf Serkin Piano. George Szell & The Columbia Symphony Orchestra.


Wonderful recording:tiphat:


----------



## Pat Fairlea

Jean-Yves Thibaudet playing Ravel, on Decca 433 515-2. Menuet Antique at present, Miroirs and Gaspard to come. Lovely playing from J-Y, with subtle variation of touch giving Ravel's range of tone colours every chance to shine.


----------



## Orfeo

*The Poetic Intimacy of the Instrument**

Felix Blumenfeld*
Twenty-four Preludes & Two Impromptus, op. 13.
-Philip Thomson, pianist.

*Sergei Rachmaninoff*
Moments musicaux & Morceaux de fantasie, op. 3.
-Vladimir Ashkenazy, pianist.

*Sergei Bortkiewicz*
Ten Preludes _as well as_ Lamentations & Consolations.
-Stephen Coombs, pianist.

*Alexander Glazunov*
Sonatas I & II.
-Martin Cousin, pianist.

*Mily Balakirev*
Sonata in B-flat minor, op. 5 (Premiere Sonata, 1856).
-Nicholas Walker, pianist.

*Florent Schmitt*
Musiques Intimes (opp. 16 & 29), Nuits Romaines, Small Gestures, Prelude (pour une suite a venir).
-Ivo Kaltchev, pianist.


----------



## Badinerie

Too rah oora oora yay Over the hill with a bag of charity shop records...
Went out on a bike ride this am. came bag with some Thrift Store Swag including this lp in Newly Pressed Condition. I bought it on cd in the eighties, but obviously....










Also this lp which is not in Newly Pressed Condition and I need another Callas/Carmen like I need a, Oh what am I saying! its a Glorious Mono lp


----------



## bejart

Jan Vanhal (1739-1813): Piano Quintet in B Flat, Op.12, No.3

Miklos Spanyi on piano with the Authentic Quartet: Zsaolt Kallo and Balazs Bozzai, violins -- Gabor Rac, viola -- Csilla Valyi, cello


----------



## pmsummer

IN C, MALI
*Terry Riley*
Africa Express
André de Ridder - director

_Transgressive_

...financed with gambling proceeds.


----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## severance68

severance68 said:


> ... Earlier this week, this arrived in the mail:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Going to listen to it tonight!


Wow - Rózsa's _Symphony In Three Movements_ is truly compelling. His gift for strong melodies is there in abundance, and James Sedares and the New Zealand Symphony sound every bit as good as the studio orchestras that performed Rózsa's film scores in the '50s and '60s. Highly recommended!


----------



## realdealblues

*Alfred Brendel
Complete Philips Recordings
CD11









Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart
*Piano Sonata #12 in F, K. 332
Piano Sonata #13 in B-flat, K. 333 
Piano Sonata #14 in C minor, K. 457Adagio in B minor, K. 540*
[Rec. 2000]

CD12
*








*Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart
*Fantasia in C minor, K. 475
*[Rec. 1991]*
Piano Sonata #15 in F, K. 533/494
Piano Sonata #4 in E-flat, K. 282 
*[Rec. 2002]*
Rondo in A minor, K. 511
*[Rec. 1999]*


----------



## jim prideaux

Gergiev and the LSO performing Prokofiev's 5th Symphony......


----------



## tortkis

Mathias Spahlinger: Extension - Hildegard Kleeb, Dimitris Polisoidis (hatART)








Extension (1979-1980) for violin and piano
Hildegard Kleeb (piano), Dimitris Polisoidis (violin)


----------



## elgar's ghost

Time to reacquaint myself with the luscious Late Romanticism of Erich Wolfgang Korngold - this first instalment covers the teen years, by which time Mahler himself had already hailed him as a genius.

Piano Sonata no.1 in D-minor WoO (1908-09), Piano Sonata No. 2 in E op.2 (1910), Piano Trio in D op.1 (1909-10), Sinfonietta in B op.5 (1911-12), Violin Sonata in D op.6 (1912-13) and _(6) Einfache Lieder_ for voice and piano [Texts: J. von Eichendorf/E. Honold/S. Trebitsch/H. Kipper] op.9 (1911-16):


----------



## Balthazar

*Feldman ~ String Quartet*


----------



## Jeffrey Smith

Pugg said:


> Have you never heard, the orchestral transcription Liszt made for the Wandererfantasie ?


Yes, I have... But forgot it existed!


----------



## DavidA

Holst The Planets Los Angeles Phil / Stokowski

This first stereo recording (Capitol long play SP8389)nears made in 1956. Despite receiving short shrift from the British record critics ("The approach to this score is basically wrong" fumed Trevor Harvey in The Gramophone) the LP sold well over 6,000 copies in the UK alone and when reissued on the Music for Pleasure label achieved further sales of more than half a million. So much for bad reviews ! :lol:


----------



## ShropshireMoose

Mozart: Symphonies Nos. 29 in A, K.201/35 in D, K.385 "Haffner"/38 in D, K.504 "Prague" Royal Philharmonic Orchestra/Sir Thomas Beecham

Scarlatti: Sonatas K.141/518/32/466/533/27/125
Debussy: Pour le Piano/Images I - Reflets dans l'eau
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No.27 in E Minor, Op.90
Scriabin: Piano Sonata No.4 in F-sharp, Op.30
Prokofiev: Visions Fugitives, Op.22 Nos.1,3,5,10,11,17/Piano Sonata No.3 in A Minor, Op.28 Emil Gilels

Beecham's inimitable, and to my mind, very enjoyable, Mozart, followed by another superb disc of Emil Gilels. The Scarlatti and Debussy items are a lunchtime recital that he gave in St.John's, Smith Square, London in 1984, his last appearance in London, I remember listening in to the broadcast when it went out, his death a year later during a routine medical check up was a great tragedy. The playing is superb, so many Russian pianists excel at Debussy (Moiseiwitsch and Horowitz springing immediately to mind), yet record so little of it, Gilels didn't play much, but on the evidence of what we have here should have played a lot more. The remainder of the disc consists of broadcasts from 1957 like the disc I put up yesterday and is predictably fine. A fine pianist and a wonderful musician.


----------



## ShropshireMoose

Elgar: Violin Concerto in B Minor, Op.61 Alan Loveday/BBC Symphony Orchestra/Sir Malcolm Sargent

I've just read of the death, at the age of 88, of the violinist Alan Loveday, so dug out this superb broadcast of 16th May, 1959. It remains one of the finest versions of the Elgar Concerto that I've ever heard. Loveday studied with Albert Sammons, so it really shouldn't be a surprise that he plays it so well. The picture above shows Loveday on the right with Hugh Bean (another Sammons pupil) on the left. R.I.P.


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Blancrocher

Mahler: Symphony 7 (Abbado; Berlin)


----------



## Janspe

Mahler 7 for me too - a live performance, by the Finnish Radio Symphony Orchestra and Hannu Lintu. It was a wholly energetic and compelling performance that really sent shivers down my spine. I really love this symphony more and more each time I listen to it! I wonder why many people say that there's something strange about the last movement; does anybody care to explain? I'd be interesting to know, because I hear people comment stuff like that pretty often. For me it was always the one movement that really captivated me, even back when I still found the symphony a bit odd as a whole (which certainly isn't true anymore).

In the same concert the orchestra played Qigang Chen's cello concerto - named _Reflet d'un temps disparu_ - with Li-Wei Qin as soloist. I really enjoyed it!


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Vaughan Williams, Symphony No. 9. Bach, Cello Suite No. 1*

Thomson plays the 9th with energy. I haven't been much of a fan of Vaughan Williams' symphonies; I'm hoping something in this set will light a spark.

Tortelier seems to play the Bach suite less as a spiritual exercise and more of a strictly musical one, if that makes sense. Personally, I like the spiritual interpretations, so I don't know how I'll take to this one.


----------



## mmsbls

J.C Bach - Symphonie Concertantes
The Hanover Band
Anthony Halstead


----------



## Mahlerian

Janspe said:


> Mahler 7 for me too - a live performance, by the Finnish Radio Symphony Orchestra and Hannu Lintu. It was a wholly energetic and compelling performance that really sent shivers down my spine. I really love this symphony more and more each time I listen to it! I wonder why many people say that there's something strange about the last movement; does anybody care to explain? I'd be interesting to know, because I hear people comment stuff like that pretty often. For me it was always the one movement that really captivated me, even back when I still found the symphony a bit odd as a whole (which certainly isn't true anymore).


The movement is full of unexpected twists and turns, where it starts going in one direction before gleefully veering off in another. Its form is devilishly complex, with so much development and counterpoint heaped onto the initially simple, even simplistic, material as to make one's head spin looking at a bare synopsis.

On top of that, it's rhythmically quite tricky and not every ensemble can pull it off convincingly, with constant changes between duple and triple meter and overlapping phrases throughout.


----------



## Janspe

Mahlerian said:


> The movement is full of unexpected twists and turns, where it starts going in one direction before gleefully veering off in another. Its form is devilishly complex, with so much development and counterpoint heaped onto the initially simple, even simplistic, material as to make one's head spin looking at a bare synopsis.
> 
> On top of that, it's rhythmically quite tricky and not every ensemble can pull it off convincingly, with constant changes between duple and triple meter and overlapping phrases throughout.


Thanks for your quick reply! Perhaps the enormous complexity is what made me so interested in the movement in the first place; or maybe my ignorant ears were oblivious to the difficult form and constant development and therefore I was able to just enjoy the ride, so to speak. Who knows! That being said, my current favourite movement of the work is hands down the scherzo - I keep thinking about the opening rhythm, hours after the concert...


----------



## Biwa

Johann Wilhelm Hertel (1727-1789)

Concerti, Sinfoniae

Sinfonia A-Dur
Harfenkonzert F-Dur
Violinkonzert B-Dur
Oboenkonzert g-moll
Sinfonia F-Dur (FWV M:a1)

Johanna Seitz (original cousineau harp 1770)
Meike Güldenhaupt (oboe)
Martin Jopp (violin)
Main-Barockorchester Frankfurt


----------



## Guest




----------



## deprofundis

Im still lisening to* polyphonie aquitaine *wow sutch a tremendous effort executed by marcel peres, than im lisening to Codex* Graduel d'Aliénor de Bretagne*, a wonderfull offering for my hears it has a mystic aura , nice beautifull and etheric if i might ad.

Im interrested in ars antiqua again lately, whit all these wonderfull codex of ancient lore , your trully Deprofundis is exploring
the depth of ars antiqua, than i promess myself i would buy some Bach since i like his toccata rendition via organ work.

Yep and that about it for now have a nice day or night whatever


----------



## Sloe

I am listening on radio to the seventh symphony by Anton Bruckner. I am so happy to hear such beautiful music.


----------



## ArtMusic




----------



## Biwa

Georg Philipp Telemann:

Orchestral Suite in D minor (TWV 55:d2)
Orchestral Suite in E minor (TWV 55:e3)
Orchestral Suite in B minor (TWV 55:h1)

Pratum Integrum Orchestra


----------



## deprofundis

Im lisening to *la gnossienne *performed by* ensemble Sarband*, i dont know if it fit classical section but anyway it's a rendition of Eric Satie done in a middle eastern way, kinda neat.This is an album called satie in orient, very nice im a Satie fanboy especially for his gnossienne.


----------



## SixFootScowl




----------



## tortkis

deprofundis said:


> Im lisening to *la gnossienne *performed by* ensemble Sarband*, i dont know if it fit classical section but anyway it's a rendition of Eric Satie done in a middle eastern way, kinda neat.This is an album called satie in orient, very nice im a Satie fanboy especially for his gnossienne.


Sounds interesting. I recently listened to Gnossienne played by Allos Musica Ensemble, which also has a middle eastern flavor. The ensemble is a quartet consisting of clarinet, oud/harmonium, accordion and percussion. It really fits well with the Satie's music.


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1996.


----------



## Pugg

​
HAYDN; Symphony in G major, Hob. I:100 "Military" • Symphony in B-flat major, Hob. I:102 • Symphony in D major, Hob. I:104 "London"


----------



## Pugg

Florestan said:


>


That is real feast over there :tiphat:


----------



## Becca

Robert Schumann - Konzertstuck for 4 horns
Berlin Philharmonic Horn Quartet
Bundesjugendorchester (German National Youth Orchestra) cond. Sebastian Weigle
From DCH concert on April 5th

Left to right - Sarah Willis, Andrej Zust, Stefan de Leval Jezierski, Stefan Dohr


----------



## Pugg

​
BRAHMS
CD 10: Piano Quartet No. 1 (Amadeus Quartet) /


----------



## Pugg

​
*Schubert:Symphony No. 6 in C major, D589*

Symphony No. 8 in B minor, D759 'Unfinished'

_Boston Symphony Orchestra, Charles Munch_:tiphat:


----------



## Pugg

*La Stupenda*



*Joan Sutherland "La Stupenda"*

Arditi:Il Bacio
with Instrumental Accompaniment

Donizetti:Ancor non giunse! ... Regnava nel silenzio…Quando rapito in estasi (from Lucia di Lammermoor)
Paris Conservatoire Orchestra, Nello Santi

Ardon gli incensi (from Lucia di Lammermoor)
Paris Conservatoire Orchestra, Nello Santi

Ah! tardai troppo...O luce di quest'anima (from Linda di Chamounix)
Paris Conservatoire Orchestra, Nello Santi

Gounod:
Ah! Je veux vivre dans ce rêve (from Roméo et Juliette)
Orchestra of the Royal Opera House, Covent Garden, Francesco Molinari-Pradelli

Thomas, Ambroise:
A vos jeux, mes amis (from Hamlet)

Verdi:
È strano! è strano!...Ah! fors è lui (from La traviata)
Caro nome (from Rigoletto)
Mercè, dilette amiche 'Bolero' (from I Vespri Siciliani)
Mia madre aveva...Piangea cantando...Ave Maria (from Otello)

Orchestra of the Royal Opera House, Covent Garden, Francesco Molinari-Pradelli


----------



## ArtMusic

Francesco Cavalli (1602-1676)


----------



## Biwa

Father and Son

Franz Schubert (1789-1860): 
Erlkönig, D 328
Wanderers Nachtlied, D 768
Zum Rundtanz, D 983 No. 3
Die Nacht, D 983 No.4
Im Abendrot, D 799
Fischers Liebesglück, D 933
Auf dem Wasser zu singen, D 774
Der Zwerg, D 771
Meeres Stille, D 216
Widerspruch, D 865
Licht und Liebe, D 352
Nacht und Träume, D 827

Johannes Brahms (1833-1897): 
Die Sonne scheint nicht mehr
In stiller Nacht
Erlaube mir, feins Mädchen
Da unten im Tale

Friedrich Silcher (1789-1860):
Frisch gesungen
Ännchen von Tharau
O wie herbe ist das Scheiden
Loreley

Hermann Zilcher (1881-1949): 
Fünf Duette für zwei Singstimmen und zwei Mundharmonikas in C, Op. 109

Robert Schumann (1810-1856): 
Nachtleid, Op. 96 No. 1

Anonymous: Weißt du, wieviel Sternlein stehen?

César Bresgen (1913-1988): 
O du stille Zeit

Christoph & Julian Prégardien, tenor
Michael Gees, piano
Fabienne Waga & Patricia Messner, harmonica


----------



## Pugg

​*Rossini: Il viaggio a Reims
*
Lucia Valentini-Terrani (Marchesa Melibea), Sylvia McNair (Corrina), Luciana Serra (Contessa di Folleville), Cheryl Studer (Madame Cortese), Raúl Giménez (Cavalier Belfiore), William Matteuzzi (Conte di Libenskof), Samuel Ramey (Lord Sidney), Ruggero Raimondi (Don Profondo), Enzo Dara (Baron di Trombonok), Lucio Gallo (Don Alvaro), Giorgio Surjan (Don Prudenzio), Guglielmo Mattei (Don Luigino)

Berliner Philharmoniker, Claudio Abbado:tiphat:


----------



## ShropshireMoose

Elgar: Violin Sonata in E Minor, Op.82
Martinu: Violin Sonata No.1 Alan Loveday/Leonard Cassini

Another tribute to Alan Loveday, his superb recordings of the Elgar Violin Sonata and Martinu's 1st Violin Sonata, the performances leave nothing to be desired. I wish there were much more available of his superb playing, and his partner is evidently a very fine player though I know very little about him. Does anyone have Loveday's recording of the Four Seasons with the Academy of St-Martin-in-the-Fields and Neville Marriner? Interested to know what, if anything you all think of it.


----------



## Biwa

A Summer's Day - Swedish Romantic Songs

LINDBLAD, Adolf Fredrik (1801-78)
Aftonen; Der schlummernde Amor; Mån tro? Jo, jo!; Svanvits sång; Varning; Nattviolen; Frieriet; På gamla dagar; Vaggvisa; En sommardag; Gubben vid vägen; En ung flickas morgonbetraktelse; Bröllopsfärden

GEIJER, Erik Gustaf (1783-1847)
Blomplockerskan; Gräl och allt väl; Min Politik; Skärslipargossen

BERWALD, Franz Adolf (1796-1868)
Romance; Lebt wohl ihr Berge; Traum; A votre âge; En parcourant les doux climats; Den 4 Juli 1844 (Konung Oscar!)

SÖDERMAN, August (1832-76)
Jungfrun i rosengård; Jungfrun i det gröna; Synden, døden; Ich hab' im Traum geweinet; Im wunderschönen Monat Mai; Flickan i skogen; Ballade; Serenad; Majvisa

Anne Sofie von Otter (mezzo-soprano)
Bengt Forsberg (piano)
Fredrik Zetterström (baritone)


----------



## severance68

Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 3 ("Polish")
Eugene Ormandy/Philadelphia Orchestra
Recorded October 28,1974

Eugene Ormandy Conducts Tchaikovsky
Disc 2
RCA Red Seal/Sony Music Entertainment (2013 issue)


----------



## jim prideaux

good morning from a wintry north east (and it will become decidedly gloomy around these parts if the lunchtime kick off does not yield three points!)

van Immerseel and Anima Eterna-Schubert 8th and 6th (for the 'SS') symphonies.........

having spent some time with the van Immerseel Beethoven and Schubert cycles one can only conclude that in this instance the HIP thang really does yield results!


----------



## deprofundis

Im lisening to *Josquin Desprez *- missa Pange lingua conducted by ensemble organum and clément Janequin, i would like to point out im not a big fan of masses(missa) beside Lassus, but this vocal work is executed perfectly, it's flawless.But hey it's Harmonia mundi gold serie , im waiting to see the day Harmonia Mundi disapointed me, if this ever happen.First time i would lisen to the work i would not think mutch but the chromatism of this work unveil after each lisen a bit more, it's like playing strip poker(i toss a joke in there).Great cd great job Harmonia Mundi, have a nice day folks or night depending on were you live and be sure to grab this cd, if you like mass or your a newbie to mass, maybe this will get you into mass...


----------



## eljr

*Sistine Chapel Choir / Massimo Palombella
Cantate Domino: La Cappella Sistina e la Musica dei Papi*


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Not much listening for me as we start the renovation of my tiny flat. All my CDs are now stored at my boyfriend's parent's place, whilst we get on with the work. For the moment I still have a CD player and have kept three box sets.

Maria Callas Remastered
Elisabeth Schwarzkopf - The Compete Recitals
Janet Baker - The Great Recordings

This morning it's the turn of Schwarzkopf and this famous recording of *Des Knaben Wunderhorn*, a record I first owned when a student.










Some might think the approach too sophisticated for such simple, folk-based songs, but Mahler's wonderful orchestrations already remove us from the world of folk music. All three artists (Schwarzkopf, Fischer-Dieskau and Szell) collaborate to give us performances of the utmost subtlety, finely nuanced and alive to the emotional kernel of each song. I'll take this over the penny plain approach any day.


----------



## Pugg

​*Medtner*: Piano Concerto No. 3 in E minor, Op. 60 'Ballade'

*Scriabin*: Piano Concerto in F sharp minor, Op. 20

*Yevgeny Sudbin* (piano)

Bergen Philharmonic Orchestra, Andrew Litton


----------



## Biwa

American Recital

Louis Moreau Gottschalk (1829-1869):
Pasquinade (Caprice), Op. 59
Ricordati, Op. 26
The Last Hope (Méditation Religieuse), Op. 16
Berceuse (Cradle Song), Op. 47
The Banjo (Fantasie Grotesque), Op. 15

George Gershwin (1898-1937): 3 Preludes

Philip Glass (b.1937): "Opening Piece" from Glassworks

Frederic Rzewski (b.1938): 4 Pieces for piano (1977)

Samuel Barber (1910-1981): 
Nocturne, Op. 33 "Homage to John Field"
Piano Sonata, Op. 26

Ulrich Roman Murtfeld, piano


----------



## eljr

*
Lisa Batiashvili
Echoes of Time*


----------



## Easy Goer

Biber - Rosary Sonatas.


----------



## Balthazar

*Schubert ~ Symphony No. 6*

For Saturday Symphony, Marc Minkowski leads Les Musiciens du Louvre.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Dopper*: Second Symphony 
Päân I & II
Residentie Orchestra The Hague, Matthias Bamert

Premiere recordings



> "Admirable performances and a very clean recording make a strong case for this intriguing Dutch late romantic." International Record Review


----------



## Biwa

Alfred Schnittke (1934-1998)

Zwölf Bußverse für gemischten Chor
Stimmen der Natur

SWR Vokalensemble Stuttgart
Jochen Schorer
Marcus Creed


----------



## Jeff W

*In which there is Schubert on a Saturday*

Good morning TC from bright and sunny Albany!

View attachment 83579


Starting off with Schubert and the Symphony No. 5 & 6 (this week's Saturday Symphony). Claudio Abbado conducts the Chamber Orchestra of Europe.


----------



## Figleaf

GregMitchell said:


> Not much listening for me as we start the renovation of my tiny flat. All my CDs are now stored at my boyfriend's parent's place, whilst we get on with the work. For the moment I still have a CD player and have kept three box sets.
> 
> Maria Callas Remastered
> Elisabeth Schwarzkopf - The Compete Recitals
> Janet Baker - The Great Recordings
> 
> This morning it's the turn of Schwarzkopf and this famous recording of *Des Knaben Wunderhorn*, a record I first owned when a student.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some might think the approach too sophisticated for such simple, folk-based songs, but Mahler's wonderful orchestrations already remove us from the world of folk music. All three artists (Schwarzkopf, Fischer-Dieskau and Szell) collaborate to give us performances of the utmost subtlety, finely nuanced and alive to the emotional kernel of each song. I'll take this over the penny plain approach any day.


Music- one's own favourite, familiar, comfort-listening type of music- is definitely the best thing to take the tedium out of home renovating. When I was in France recently, stripping mildewed wallpaper and boarding up the window I accidentally left open during Hurricane Katie , all I had was my tablet with a few hours of music on it, plus Wood's battery powered mini speaker to rescue it from total inaudibility! It turned some pretty mind numbing tasks into something almost enjoyable. Best of luck with the renovation!


----------



## Blancrocher

Haydn: Symphonies 68, 93, and 100 (Harnoncourt)


----------



## Pugg

​
*Herbert*; Serenade for Strings, Op. 12
Pieces (7) for Violoncello & String Orchestra
Pieces (3) for String Orchestra

_Maximilian Hornung _(cello)

Südwestdeutsches Kammerorchester Pforzheim, Sebastian Tewinkel


----------



## Biwa

Johann Sebastian Bach:

Die Kunst der Fuge (The Art of the Fugue)

Bengt Tribukait (1728 Cahman organ, Sweden)


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Beethoven, Hammerklavier Sonata.*

I'm up to the slow movement. Uchida seems to play this like a tour guide: instead of letting you ride along and enjoy the scenery, she likes to stop and point things out.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Allegri*: Miserere mei, Deus
Mundy, W:Vox Patris caelestis
Palestrina:Missa Papae Marcelli

_The Tallis Scholars, Peter Philips_


----------



## Vasks

*Schnittke - Cello Concerto #1 (Ivashkin/Chandos)*


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Schubert, Symphony No. 6*

I tried to start on Uchida's interpretation of Beethoven's Op. 101, but I can't handle what she's doing to it. So it's on to the Saturday Symphony with Sir Thomas Beecham, my favorite Schubert symphony interpreter.


----------



## Jeff W

*In which there is Mozart*

View attachment 83592


Mozart's Piano Concertos No. 5 & 9. Jos van Immerseel plays the fortepiano and conducts Anima Eterna from the keyboard.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Bach Cello Suite No. 2*

I still don't know what I think of Tortelier's recording. It's different from my other recordings; I just don't know if it grabs me enough to add it to my burgeoning CD stack.


----------



## TwoFlutesOneTrumpet

Mahler Symphony 2 - Rattle with CBSO


----------



## Pugg

_In the car on our way to Roberto Devereux _

​
*Verdi Arias; Sondra Radvanovsky* (soprano)

Tacea la notte (from Il Trovatore)
D'amor sull'ali rosee (from Il Trovatore)
Ecco l'orrido campo … Ma dall'arido stelo divulsa (from Un ballo in maschera)
Non so le tetre immagini (from Il Corsaro)
Pace, pace mio Dio! (from La forza del destino)
La Vergine degli Angeli (from La Forza del Destino)
Surta è la notte...Ernani! Ernani, involami (from Ernani)
Arrigo! ah, parli a un core (from I Vespri Siciliani)
Mercè, dilette amiche 'Bolero' (from I Vespri Siciliani)

Philharmonia of Russia, Constantine Orbelian


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Vaughan Williams, Symphony No. 5*

I'm listening to this thinking, Aargh! Why doesn't this composer's music grab me?


----------



## Cosmos

Getting more and more familiar with Brahms' output...listening to his late piano works, which I've neglected for far too long.

7 Fantasien, op.116










Even at their most wild and agitated, these works feel closed and intimate, fantastic writing. I also appreciate his favor of broken chords ascending and descending, no specific lyric melody but still moving forward. I also like how much he plays with rhythm.

Will continue on with ops. 117, 118, and 119 later today


----------



## mmsbls

Reich: Mallet Quartet, Dance Patterns


----------



## senza sordino

Lately I've been listening to music thematically, about four or five disks at a time. This time I've been to Scandinavia to listen to the following.

I couldn't find an image of this disk I've had since the beginning of time, well at least since CD's were available. 
Sibelius tone poems, Finlandia, Karelia Suite, Swan of Tuonela, Valse Triste, En Saga, Tapiola with various artists such as Marriner, Ashkenazy and Maazel

Grieg Peer Gynt Suites 1&2, Piano Concerto, Lyric Suite, Holberg Suite, Lyric Pieces and Symphonic Dances
View attachment 83598


Grieg violin sonatas
View attachment 83599

I started to learn to play the first sonata last fall but I put it down when I moved. I'll get back to it soon, it's a lovely piece.

Grieg and Sibelius's string quartets. And Nielsen At the bier of a young artist 
View attachment 83600


And finally
Grieg Peer Gynt (again) with Stenhammar symphony no 2
View attachment 83601

I'm very unfamiliar with Stenhammar but well worth the listen


----------



## bz3

Prokofiev - Piano Concerto 3 (Argerich/Abbado)

Messiaen - Et Exspecto Resurrectionem Mortuorum, Couleurs de la Cité Céleste (Boulez)


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Vaughan Williams, Symphony No. 4*

Andrew Davis' conducting is keeping my attention more than Bryden Thomson's did.


----------



## omega

*Delibes*
_Lakmé_

Nathalie Dessay
José van Dam
Gregory Kunde
Chœur et orchestre du Capitole de Toulouse
Michel Plasson


----------



## bejart

Haydn: Flute Trio No.28 in D Major

Gemerith Consort: Linde Brunmayr, flute -- Alojsij Mordej, cello -- Maria Rose, piano


----------



## D Smith

For Saturday Symphony. Schubert Symphony No. 6. Wand/Cologne. An excellent performance of this delightful work.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Bartok, Concerto for Orchestra*

Dutoit and Montreal.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Callas's Carmen courted controversy when first issued 50 odd years ago, and, it would seem from some of the comments I've seen here and elsewhere, still does so today. No conventional hip-swinger, this is a very modern Carmen, uncompromisingly free in spirit; maybe a bit low on charm, but I'm not sure charm is what's required. _Dangereuse et belle_ Micaela calls her, and this Carmen exudes danger from the word go, the _Habanera_ not just a seductive song, but a warning to anyone who has the temerity to take her on. No doubt what some, mostly men, find uncomfortable about her portrayal is her fierce independence, her flat refusal to be tied down by any man, choosing death rather than servitude. Original as it seems now, back then it must have seemed revolutionary. Intelligently conceived, as always, her portrayal is its own justification, though I accept there are those that will not like it. Like all great roles, Carmen can take a variety of approaches.

Other criticisms lie with Pretre's conducting, which can be a bit swift and lacking in elegance a la Beecham, but it works well enough for me. Gedda's Jose has also come in for criticism, but I think it works very well in these surroundings; a nice young man who gets caught up with the wrong crowd and goes completely off the rails. His gradual disintegration is brilliantly charted. Massard is not the most thrilling of Escamillo's, I suppose, but he's not the dull dog some have described him, and Andrea Guiot is perfect as a plucky Micaela, her voice clean, clear and very French.

No point complaining about the edition used with the Guiraud recitatives. That's how everyone did *Carmen* back then. As for Callas, you will either love her or hate her, but, one thing's for sure, you won't be indifferent.


----------



## Jeffrey Smith

GregMitchell said:


> Callas's Carmen courted controversy when first issued 50 odd years ago, and, it would seem from some of the comments I've seen here and elsewhere, still does so today. No conventional hip-swinger, this is a very modern Carmen, uncompromisingly free in spirit; maybe a bit low on charm, but I'm not sure charm is what's required. _Dangereuse et belle_ Micaela calls her, and this Carmen exudes danger from the word go, the _Habanera_ not just a seductive song, but a warning to anyone who has the temerity to take her on. No doubt what some, mostly men, find uncomfortable about her portrayal is her fierce independence, her flat refusal to be tied down by any man, choosing death rather than servitude. Original as it seems now, back then it must have seemed revolutionary. Intelligently conceived, as always, her portrayal is its own justification, though I accept there are those that will not like it. Like all great roles, Carmen can take a variety of approaches.
> 
> Other criticisms lie with Pretre's conducting, which can be a bit swift and lacking in *elegance a la Beecham*, but it works well enough for me. Gedda's Jose has also come in for criticism, but I think it works very well in these surroundings; a nice young man who gets caught up with the wrong crowd and goes completely off the rails. His gradual disintegration is brilliantly charted. Massard is not the most thrilling of Escamillo's, I suppose, but he's not the dull dog some have described him, and Andrea Guiot is perfect as a plucky Micaela, her voice clean, clear and very French.
> 
> No point complaining about the edition used with the Guiraud recitatives. That's how everyone did *Carmen* back then. As for Callas, you will either love her or hate her, but, one thing's for sure, you won't be indifferent.


Why would anyone want _elegance_ in Carmen?
Elegant Carmen....definition of oxymoron.

Meanwhile, for myself, from the L'Oiseau-Lyre Classical/Romantic box


----------



## Haydn man

No.6 from this set for the Saturday Symphony


----------



## TurnaboutVox

*Webern
Complete works for string quartet
Langsamer Satz for String Quartet, M 78
Quartet for Strings, M 79 (1905)
Sätze (5) for String Quartet, Op. 5
Bagatelles (6) for string quartet, Op. 9
Quartet for Strings, Op. 28*
Quartetto Italiano [Philips, rec. 1970; CD re-release 2006]










*
Schoenberg
String Quartet No. 1 in D Minor, Op. 7
String Quartet No. 2 in F-Sharp Minor, Op. 10*
Quatuor Diotima, Sandrine Piau (soprano) [Naive, 2016]


----------



## tortkis

The Stockhausen Response Project - Brianna Matzke









Paul Schuette: puzzle pieces (2014)
Danny Clay: eden park (2014)
Molly Joyce: amplify (2014)
Ty Niemeyer: devotions (2014)
Dylan Sheridan: not to end the unendable (2014)

_five composers write for solo piano (+ electronics) in response to microphonie I by karlheinz stockhausen._


----------



## Adam Hegg

Re: Bz3's post listening to Prokofiev's 3rd Piano concerto
I have recently fallen head over heels for both Argerich and Prokofiev. I honestly had no idea...for either of them. Its like I can see more colors than I was able to see before. It has been quite a revelation.


----------



## George O

Girolamo Frecobaldi (1583-1643): Canzonen

Kees Boeke, soprano recorder, tenor recorder
Wouter Möller, baroque cello
Bob Van Asperen, harpsichord, organ positive

on EMI Reflexe (Germany), from 1983
cover painting by Roberto Patella

5 stars


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Vaughan Williams, Five Mystical Songs*

I had a hard time this morning warming up to his symphonies, but not so with his vocal music. From the first note, I was hooked. This is a great recording, well sung and responsively engineered.


----------



## schigolch




----------



## Vaneyes

*LvB* w. GG: Bagatelles, Opp. 33, 126; Sonata Nos. 8, 14, 23, 24. Recorded 1966 - '74.


----------



## Vaneyes

*Mozart* w. Oistrakh, recorded 1970/1.


----------



## Guest

Coates
Symphony no 15
Vienna Radio Symphony Orchestra / Boder









Beethoven
Symphony no 4
London Symphony Orchestra / Haitink


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1997.


----------



## Blancrocher

Mozart and Strauss: Arias and Orchestral Songs (Schafer/Abbado); Mozart: Piano Concertos 14, 23, and 25 (Moravec/Vlach)


----------



## DeepR




----------



## Mahlerian

Mozart: Symphony No. 38 in D "Prague" K504
Prague Chamber Orchestra, cond. Mackerras









Saturday Symphony:
Schubert: Symphony No. 6 in C "Little"
Chamber Orchestra of Europe, cond. Abbado


----------



## pmsummer

MIRACLES OF SANT'IAGO
_Medieval Chant & Polyphony for St. James from the Codex Calixtinus_
*Various and Anonymous*
Anonymous 4

_Harmonia Mundi_


----------



## Biwa

Johan Helmich Roman (1694-1758)

Sonatas VIII - XII; Sonata in C major, BeRI 215

Johan Agrell (1701-65)

Sonata II in C major

Anna Paradiso (harpsichord)


----------



## Chronochromie

*Debussy - La Mer; Jeux*

Charles Dutoit/Orchestre Symphonique de Montréal










I think Dutoit is better in these works than Martinon (too loud and less subtlety, maybe in part the recorded sound's fault) and Boulez (clear but cold).


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1979/0.


----------



## Guest

This is easily one of the best recordings from an audio standpoint that I have heard in a long time. And for you multi-channel fans, the Blu-ray disc includes both 5.1 and 9.0 channels! (The additional 4 are for _height_...). So far, I've only listened to the SACD. Works include a String Quartet, Piano Trio, solo piano, violin/cello duo, and a violin/piano sonata. His style is very emotional and just moderately dissonant--no more than Bartok or Shostakovich.


----------



## Biwa

Vir Dei Benedictus: Liturgy of the Solemnity of Saint Benedict

Monastic Choir of the Abbey of Montecassino
Stefano Concordia


----------



## Guest

Cosmos said:


> Getting more and more familiar with Brahms' output...listening to his late piano works, which I've neglected for far too long.
> 
> 7 Fantasien, op.116
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even at their most wild and agitated, these works feel closed and intimate, fantastic writing. I also appreciate his favor of broken chords ascending and descending, no specific lyric melody but still moving forward. I also like how much he plays with rhythm.
> 
> Will continue on with ops. 117, 118, and 119 later today


The same for me so I like to buy this box in the near future.:tiphat:
Radu Lupa made also a marvelous recording


----------



## opus55

Haydn: Symphonies Nos.91 & 92
_Freiburger Barockorchester|Jacobs_


----------



## Janspe

In the middle of the night, it's a good thing to have something to listen to...

A. Schoenberg: Concerto for piano and orchestra, Op. 42 (M. Pollini, C. Abbado & Berliner Philharmoniker)
A. Schoenberg: Opus-numbered piano works (M. Pollini)

G. Mahler: Symphonies 6 and 8 (C. Abbado & Berliner Philharmoniker)


----------



## deprofundis

Im currently lisening to *Erkki Sven-Turr*, one obscur estonian composer on the Gesualdo homage cd whit philharmonic of estonia
very clever compositions, it remind me of arvo part even do it's a Gesualdo homage cd, perhaps arvo part affecionados should check this out and it got Brett dean ultimate worship of Gesualdo entitled Carlo, you dont wont to miss out on this cd,i advice you to grab it soon as possible.


----------



## Adam Hegg

On a whim I started working through Murry Perahia's cycle of Mozart Piano Concerti. I am now onto 7 and can't imagine stopping soon. Having at one time thought Mozart anti-intellectual or alienatingly populist I am now completely under his spell. I have his operas to "blame" for all this. They are just so good! Anyway, I am loving these too.


----------



## JosefinaHW

Maurice Emmanuels, _Six Sonatinas_ (Thanks to Medtnaculus for the tip!)


I am listening via ClassicsOnline, they have more of his music available, too.

Notes and Editorial Reviews
First: ArkivMusic
Maurice Emmanuel (1862-1938) is a composer of great originality and importance, and more to the point, great quality. A noted musicologist, expert on the music of ancient Greece, teacher of Dutilleux and Messiaen (among others), he composed approximately 75 works but destroyed (or disowned) all but thirty. Needless to say, we badly need to recover the ones he dumped on the basis of the ones we have, because what did he know? In any case, what remains is marvelous, and anything but "academic."

The six sonatinas are all that we have of Emmanuel's music for solo piano, but they contain, in about an hour, an entire universe of inspiration and offer a singularly well-rounded portrait of the composer. There are works inspired by folk music (No. 1 "Bourguignonne"), by nature (No. 2 "Pastorale," based on the bird calls in Beethoven's Sixth Symphony), by Hindu modes (No. 4), and by French baroque dances (No. 5). Indeed, if you played Nos. 2 and 5 simultaneously you'd probably get Messiaen.

Emmanuel's music runs the gamut from the disarming simplicity at the start of No. 1 to the gorgeous lyricism of No. 2 to the experimental harmonies of the Hindu modes in No. 5. All the while there's a firmness to the rhythm, a pungency to the harmony, a leanness of sonority, and a clarity and brevity that's very much the composer's own. There's not a note out of place anywhere, and pianist Laurent Wagschal understand this distinctive idiom and projects it with unaffected ease.

Make no mistake, while often not technically demanding this is not, expressively speaking, "easy" music-it covers a wide ranging of feeling in a very condensed space, and it's these often abrupt changes of texture and mood that Wagschal captures so well, and in excellent sound too. The pianist also appears on an accompanying DVD documentary featuring the composer's granddaughter as well as interviews with Henri Dutilleux and pianist Laurent Martin. I don't usually care about such things, but this production really is interesting, tasteful, and informative. You need to hear (and see) this.

-- David Hurwitz, ClassicsToday.com 
How has it come to pass that such an interesting and original composer as Maurice Emmanuel (1862-1938) has been virtually forgotten? Could it be that he was too self-critical when he destroyed all but 30 of the 73 works he composed between 1877 and the year of his death? Could it be his constant searching for new models on which to base his music-everything from French folk songs and ancient Greek dances to birdsongs and Gregorian chant inspired him in his constant experimentation-distanced it from the listeners of his age? The Sonatinas presented here not only span virtually his entire mature composing career-the first from 1893 to the sixth in 1925-but they also detail his various interests and show how each was filtered through a quite individual mind. What is so fascinating about them is that they are often difficult to date, so intriguing a concept was there behind each example and so mature a composer was he when he wrote the very first of them. Incredibly, though these works may be on the shorter side (ranging from about 8:30 to roughly 13:30) they are hardly "sonatinas" in that oft-used derogatory sense. They are genuinely fascinating and at their best moments mesmerizing. They are musically complex yet easy on the ears: perhaps the most difficult yet rewarding combination to which a composer can aspire.

The pianist Laurent Wagschal, known as a promoter of rare and neglected music, particularly French music, makes a very fine guide to these rather difficult works. Indeed the term sonatina does no justice to even the technical difficulties which the pianist must eventually overcome and master. His fingerwork throughout is pristine, the varying rhythms tightly controlled and his tonal shadings beautifully achieved-perhaps my only complaint being his rather heavy overall sound for the lightest of passages. The French school of pianism was always known for its fleetness, its grace, its utmost transparency of sound, which in these recordings I do miss every once in a while. But perhaps more importantly one hears the pianist's obvious devotion to and love of this music: There can be nothing more important in a performance. The DVD included with the recording features a number of interviews with the composer's family, friends, students, and other musicians. It also features performances of a number of works-some of the sonatina movements (even an orchestrated example!) and the Suite sur des airs populaires grecs -showing perfected performances and student master classes. As so much of music always seems to be how we think about it and perceive it, it is fascinating to experience the music from both perspectives. If you don't know this music run out and grab it before it's gone! Emmanuel's music will be one of the most pleasant surprises of your year.


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

I've been listening to a lot of songs recently... French mélodies and German lieder. I just recently picked up this marvelous disc of Schubert's lieder, featuring _Die schöne Müllerin_ and an entire second disc of Souzay's personal favorites.

Souzay is every bit as marvelous an interpreter of art song... including German lieder... as Dietrich Fischer Dieskau and Fritz Wunderlich. There is an anecdote, possibly apocryphal, that Dietrich Fischer Dieskau and Gérard Souzay were witnessed on successive days each entering a music store in London to purchase recordings of the other's performances of Schubert lieder.


----------



## Biwa

VIVALDI, Antonio (1678-1741):

Le Quattro Stagioni [Nos 1-4 of Il cimento dell'armonia e dell'inventione, Op. 8]
from Concerto in D major, RV 226 II. Largo
Concerto in B minor, RV 580 for 4 violins, cello, strings and basso continuo [No. 10 of L'estro armonico, Op. 3]
Concerto in A minor, RV 356 for violin, strings and basso continuo [No. 6 of L'estro armonico, Op. 3]
from Concerto in D major, RV 562 'per la solennità di San Lorenzo' II. Grave
Sinfonia from La verità in cimento, RV 739

Richard Tognetti, Helena Rathbone, Satu Vänskä & Ike See (violins)
Timo-Veikko Valve (cello)
Australian Chamber Orchestra


----------



## Chordalrock

Hilding Rosenberg: String quartet no. 8










Listening to this after not having listened to it for a couple of months, and I want to plug the composer again. Vastly more obscure than he deserves to be. This quartet just gets better and better toward the end and is very enjoyable in something like the manner of late Bartok. It's such a shame there is only one recording of these quartets mostly in rather mediocre sound. Some of these quartets, if they had the name Bartok on them, there'd be a dozen different recordings of them available and everyone would be talking about them. Well, I hope I'm not overselling them, but I think they can be very good...


----------



## ArtMusic




----------



## Pugg

​
*Mozart; Piano concerto's 17-18*
_Murray Perahia _


----------



## SONNET CLV

Today, the 107th day of 2016, I completed my first formal numerical/chronological listen to the complete symphonies of Franz Joseph Haydn, with a rousing performance of the Symphony No. 104 in D major, the _London Symphony_, long a favorite Haydn work.

The list of Haydn symphonies includes 104 officially numbered works, and an early Symphony A and a Symphony B (Hob. I/107 and I/108, both in B-flat major and composed between 1757 and 1760, making them contemporaneous with the first three symphonies, as well as the Hob. I/105 in B-flat major, better known as the _Sinfonia Concertante_ for violin, cello, oboe and bassoon (1792), contemporaneous with the "London Symphonies". During my listening session, I fitted the Symphonies A and B and the _Sinfonia Concertante_ into days corresponding to the order these works appeared on the Brilliant Classic discs.

There is also a missing 108th symphony, listed as Hob. I/106 in D major (1769?), for which only one part has survived; it has been used as the overture to _Le pescatrici_. It is not included in the Adam Fischer box set.









What I can say about all this is that for the first time in my life I am certain I have heard all of the (completed) Haydn symphonies. I suspect that I had heard them all, or at least the vast majority of them, to this date, but I could never be certain since I never before engaged in a formal, controlled listen where I tracked each hearing.

Overall, the symphonies are splendid works. Certainly some claim greater quality than others, but if one chooses to pick one at random (as I had so often in preceding years) one will likely not be disappointed. I know I will continue to delight in the works.

Though the later symphonies, especially the _London_ set, seem the most substantial musically, the early works offer much to be admired. Haydn is full of surprises, and I've taken great delight in encountering those twists and turns of form, instrumentation, soloing, color ... and silence. Indeed, Haydn seems to out-do even John Cage in his quirky uses of silences.

I still have other complete box sets of the Haydn symphonies, and hopefully I'll have opportunity to undertake additional "complete symphony listening sessions" with those sets, which include the following:







and








But I would heartily recommend the Adam Fischer / Austro-Hungarian Haydn Orchestra set on Brilliant. I could live with this set alone. It was an absolute delight to hear each work on each disc. Weak links recording-wise were rare. Sound was overall vivid and spacious.

Too, I often spent my listening sessions with the scores of each work. I thoroughly enjoy reading along with the music. Available works can be found at the Petrucci Music Library ( http://imslp.org/wiki/Main_Page ). Too, I accessed several of the late symphony scores from the Digital Archives of the New York Philharmonic where appear copies of scores actually marked by the late conductor Leonard Bernstein. It proved fascinating to read along with Bernstein's marked score while listening to the Adam Fischer readings, which did not always make agreements with the interpretive marks of LB.

It might be noted that there are occasionally alternate versions of a couple of the Haydn symphonies. Most notably No. 63. The Brilliant box had only Version 2 of the number 63. (The Petrucci Music Library provides the scores for both versions.) And the box did not include the variants available for Symphonies 22 and 53. Still, there is plenty to hear in the BC box of Complete Haydn Symphonies, and I'm happy to include myself finally as one who has heard them all.

Haydn has long been and still remains a favorite composer, and I see no reason to stop listening to the symphonies just because I have heard them all. I shall continue enjoying this great man's artistic visions in sound, as long as I can.

I do regret that today we can never really hear "Haydn" in the pure sense that his contemporaneous first audiences did. We have much baggage in our ears to muck up that pure sense -- Beethoven, the Romantics, the Impressionists, the Modernists. I often reflect upon what Haydn must have sounded like to those unsuspecting first audiences. Indeed, many a symphony of Haydn could well be designated by the nomer "The Surprise"! I know I was surprised on many an occasion as I listened.

And I'm sure I'll continue to be as I continue enjoying the symphonies of Franz Joseph Haydn.


----------



## Pugg

Vaneyes said:


> Recorded 1997.


Wonderful music, recording as well :tiphat:


----------



## Pugg

StlukesguildOhio said:


> I've been listening to a lot of songs recently... French mélodies and German lieder. I just recently picked up this marvellous disc of Schubert's lieder, featuring _Die schöne Müllerin_ and an entire second disc of Souzay's personal favourites.
> 
> Souzay is every bit as marvelous an interpreter of art song... including German lieder... as Dietrich Fischer Dieskau and Fritz Wunderlich. There is an anecdote, possibly apocryphal, that Dietrich Fischer Dieskau and Gérard Souzay were witnessed on successive days each entering a music store in London to purchase recordings of the other's performances of Schubert lieder.


Hear hear :tiphat:


----------



## tortkis

Giulio Caccini (1551-1618): Le Nuove Musiche (DHM)









Le Nuove Musiche, Firenze 1601 - Nuove Musiche E Nuova Maniera Di Scriverle, Firenze 1614

Montserrat Figueras (vocal), Hopkinson Smith (baroque guitar), Robert Clancy (baroque guitar chitarrone), Jordi Savall (viola da gamba), Xenia Schindler (harp)


----------



## Becca

Manxfeeder said:


> *Vaughan Williams, Symphony No. 4*
> 
> Andrew Davis' conducting is keeping my attention more than Bryden Thomson's did.


Try Vernon Handley, his 5th made me even put aside my Barbirolli recording!

As to RVW in general, if you haven't tried the Hickox recording of the original 1913 version of the London (2nd), do so


----------



## Pugg

​
_Clarinet Concertos dedicated to Benny Goodman_

Arnold:Clarinet Concerto No. 2, Op. 115

Copland:Clarinet Concerto

Hindemith:Concerto for Clarinet and Orchestra

*Martin Fröst (clarinet)*

Malmö Symphony Orchestra, Lan Shui


----------



## JosefinaHW

Matthias Goerne _Schubert Lieder Vol. 3 Die Schone Mullerin_


----------



## opus55

Ysaye: Violin Sonata in A minor, Op.27 No.2
_Carolin Widmann_










Strauss: Ariadne auf Naxos


----------



## JosefinaHW

Hello CWM, ClassicsOnline has over 70 recordings of works by Biber.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mozart*: Symphonies 39 &41
Leinsdorf


----------



## mmsbls

Gubaidulina: Piano Quintet, String Trio, Raduysya
Louise Bessette, Molinari Quartet


----------



## senza sordino

Lots of time to listen today, Saturday

Respighi Impressioni Brasiliane and La Boutique Fantasque 
View attachment 83624


Falla El Amor Brujo, three cornered hat and Danza from La Vida Breve
View attachment 83625


Piazzolla Four Seasons of Buenos Aires (some of Vivaldi's themes added set to tango music, but a very original work with most of the music new), Ginastera Concerto for String Orchestra and Golijov Last Round
View attachment 83626


Rodrigo Concerto de Aranjuez and Fantasia para un Gentilhombre
View attachment 83627

I couldn't find the image of my CD, it's from the 1980s, possibly the first cd I ever bought.

Villa Lobos Concerto for guitar and small orchestra, 12 etudes and 5 Preludes
View attachment 83629


----------



## Biwa

Mater Matris Christi

Jacob Obrecht (1457-1505): Missa „Sub tuum praesidium"

Anonymus: Carmen; Gaudeamus omnes in Domino; Carmen in fa; Alleluia. Anna mater eximia; Luce lucens in aeterna; Diffusa est gratia; Carmen II; Lucis hujus festa; Salve Regina; Alleluia: Sancta Dei Genitrix

Gesine Adler • Soprano
David Erler • Alto
Stephan Gähler • Tenor 
Sebastian Reim • Tenor 
Matthias Gerchen • Bass 
Johannes G. Schmidt • Bass
Capella de la Torre
Katharina Bäuml (conductor)


----------



## science




----------



## Pugg

​
*Elgar:Sea Pictures, Op. 37*

Alice Coote (mezzo soprano)

Polonia

Pomp and Circumstance Marches Nos. 1-5, Op. 39
_Sir Mark Elder_ conducting


----------



## severance68

Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 4
Eugene Ormandy/Philadelphia Orchestra
Recorded May 9,1973

Eugene Ormandy Conducts Tchaikovsky
Disc 3
RCA Red Seal/Sony Music Entertainment (2013 issue)


----------



## Pugg

​
*Cilea: Adriana Lecouvreur
*
_Dame Joan Sutherland (Adriana), Carlo Bergonzi (Maurizio, Conte di Sassonia)_, Leo Nucci (Michonnet), Francesca Ellero d'Artegna (Il Principe di Bouillon) & Cleopatra Ciurca (La Principessa di Bouillon)

Orchestra and Chorus of Welsh National Opera, _Richard Bonynge_

Recorded: Swansea, Wales, September 1988



> Penguin Guide
> 
> "Sutherland's performance could not be warmer hearted, she impresses with her richness and opulence...and her formidable performance is warmly backed up by the other principals and equally by Richard Bonynge's conducting"


----------



## eljr

*Fritz Reiner
Bartók: Concerto for Orchestra; Music for Strings, Percussion and Celesta; Hungarian Sketches*


----------



## Pugg

​
*Brahms*:*Ivo Pogorelich *
Capriccio in F sharp minor, Op. 76 No. 1
Intermezzo in A major, Op. 118 No. 2
Rhapsodies (2), Op. 79
Intermezzi (3), Op. 117


----------



## TurnaboutVox

*Debussy
String Quartet in G minor, op. 10
Dutilleux
String Quartet "Ainsi la Nuit"
Ravel
String Quartet in F*
Belcea Quartet [EMI, 2001]

The Debussy and Ravel quartets are given lyrical, passionate readings by the Belcea Quartet, although this doesn't displace from my affections the Quartetto Italiano and (especially) the sunny, elegaic Melos Quartet versions from the analogue / LP era. But the Belcea's Dutilleux quartet is immense and vital, and this disc could be recommended on the strength of that alone.










*
Koechlin
String Quartet no. 1 in D, op. 51
String Quartet no. 2, op. 57*
Ardeo Quartet [Ar Re-Se, 2006]

A nice pair of lesser known quartets featuring "fin de siècle Impressionism balanced by some jaunty, folk-like elements and occasional flirtations with changing time signatures and polytonality". #1 has become a firm favourite.


----------



## Guest

StlukesguildOhio said:


> I've been listening to a lot of songs recently... French mélodies and German lieder. I just recently picked up this marvelous disc of Schubert's lieder, featuring _Die schöne Müllerin_ and an entire second disc of Souzay's personal favorites.
> 
> Souzay is every bit as marvelous an interpreter of art song... including German lieder... as Dietrich Fischer Dieskau and Fritz Wunderlich. There is an anecdote, possibly apocryphal, that Dietrich Fischer Dieskau and Gérard Souzay were witnessed on successive days each entering a music store in London to purchase recordings of the other's performances of Schubert lieder.


I discovered yesterday that the Newton label is finished.What is in stock is available but it is the end of many fine recordings..Fortunately I bought in Time the French melodies with Souzay and Baldwin.


----------



## Taggart

Glorious and not a trace of tedium!

An excellent group of singers and musicians delivering a superb performance.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Schumann*: Piano Concerto in A minor, Op. 54
Introduction & Allegro appassionato in G major, Op. 92
Introduction and Allegro Op. 134
Kinderszenen, Op. 15: Traümerei

*Jan Lisiecki *(piano)

Orchestra dell'Accademia Nazionale di Santa Cecilia, Antonio Pappano


----------



## Pugg

*Bruch*: Violinkonzert Nr. 1; Schottische Fantasie 
*Vieuxtemps*: Violinkonzert Nr. 5

_ Jascha Heifetz_


----------



## bejart

Ignaz Pleyel (1757-1831): Symphony in C Major, Ben 143

Christian Birnbaum directing the Wiener Concert-Verein


----------



## Pugg

​
*Chopin; preludes.
Alexandre Tharaud *


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

traverso said:


> I discovered yesterday that the Newton label is finished.What is in stock is available but it is the end of many fine recordings..Fortunately I bought in Time the French melodies with Souzay and Baldwin.


Where did you hear this? There is nothing online that I can find... nor on any of the Newton sites. Sad if true. I have a good number of fine Newton recordings including the Souzay French melodies.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Vaughan Williams, Symphony No. 4*

After two tries yesterday and another today, I think I'm finally warming up to this piece.


----------



## Pugg

StlukesguildOhio said:


> Where did you hear this? There is nothing online that I can find... nor on any of the Newton sites. Sad if true. I have a good number of fine Newton recordings including the Souzay French melodies.


I do know that Traverso is capable of answering himself, however as we both live in the same country...
Their Facebook is out for a few years now and the new releases stopped way back.
They went bankrupt in January 2014 .
http://drimble.nl/faillissementen/friesland/harlingen/1173017/newton-classics-bv.html


----------



## SixFootScowl

Pugg said:


> That is real feast over there :tiphat:


This is an excellent set. Includes an aria from Dinorah and one from L'elisir de Amore and many other wonderful arias.

EDIT: Also 10 tracks from Semele and 5 from Lucrezia Borgia!


----------



## Pugg

​
*Puccini ; La Rondine*
*Anna Moffo */D. Baroni/M. Seerni/ Sciutti et al.
_Francesco Molinari-Pradell_i conducting:tiphat:


----------



## bejart

Jan Vanhal (1739-1813): String Quartet in G Major, Op.1, No.3, Weinmann G6

Kubin Quartet: Ludek Cap and Jan Niederle, violins -- Pavel Vitek, viola -- Jiri Zednicek, cello


----------



## Vasks

WAM!!

*Overture to "Idomeneo" (Marriner/EMI)
Piano Trio in E, K. 542 (Abegg Trio/Intercord)
Oboe Quartet, K. 370 (Goritzki/Claves)*


----------



## SONNET CLV

traverso said:


> I discovered yesterday that the Newton label is finished.What is in stock is available but it is the end of many fine recordings..Fortunately I bought in Time the French melodies with Souzay and Baldwin.





StlukesguildOhio said:


> Where did you hear this? There is nothing online that I can find... nor on any of the Newton sites. Sad if true. I have a good number of fine Newton recordings including the Souzay French melodies.


You might look at this: http://slippedisc.com/2014/11/record-gloom-classical-distributor-collapses/


----------



## Tsaraslondon

I'm always surprised just how good this set is. Popular opinion has it that Callas's voice had deteriorated too much by 1959 when she came to record her second Lucia, but, aside from some strident top Ebs and Ds, her singing is unfailingly lovely. Her legato is, as usual, pretty nigh impeccable, and she shades and traces the long vocal lines like a master violinist, her breath control prodigious, her characterisation, if anything, more feminine, more vulnerable than even on the thrilling Berlin Karajan performance.

Unfortunately the supporting cast here is not up the standard of either the earlier studio or the live Karajan performance. Tagliavini might have seemed like a good idea, but he was well past his best by this time, however stylishly he sings. An inexperienced Cappuccilli lacks the bite and personality brought to Enrico by both Gobbi and Panerai, and Bernard Ladysz as Raimondo is completely out of his element. Serafin's conducting is still an asset though, and the sound (it was recorded in Kingsway Hal) a lot better than on any of her other Lucias, particularly good in this new Warner re-master.

It's the recording I first got to know the opera from. I loved it then and I still do. I think it's fit to stand beside the 1953 studio and 1955 Berlin recordings.


----------



## Figleaf

StlukesguildOhio said:


> I've been listening to a lot of songs recently... French mélodies and German lieder. I just recently picked up this marvelous disc of Schubert's lieder, featuring _Die schöne Müllerin_ and an entire second disc of Souzay's personal favorites.
> 
> Souzay is every bit as marvelous an interpreter of art song... including German lieder... as Dietrich Fischer Dieskau and Fritz Wunderlich. There is an anecdote, possibly apocryphal, that Dietrich Fischer Dieskau and Gérard Souzay were witnessed on successive days each entering a music store in London to purchase recordings of the other's performances of Schubert lieder.


It's lovely to see others appreciating a singer who I once felt totally alone in my appreciation for. The Fauré/ Chausson album with Jacqueline Bonneau which you posted recently is, for my money, probably the finest musical achievement of the LP era, perfect and beautiful in every tiny detail. If I had to pick a highlight, it might be 'Le Colibri', his singing of which is indescribably, orgasmically wonderful! I don't feel that DFD and Wunderlich, better known though they are, are anywhere near Souzay's standard as either vocalists or interpreters, even on their own home ground of German Lieder. Fischer Dieskau seems to me to act and to illustrate rather than sing, to an extent that is distracting, while the sweet voiced but somewhat faceless Wunderlich tends towards blandness in his interpretations, so that I find my attention wandering after five minutes or so. The great Souzay had no equals and has no successors. Long may his recordings remain available!


----------



## George O

Liszt Ferenc (1811-1886)

A Symphony to Dante's Divina Commedia

Veronika Kincses, soprano
The Female Choir of the Hungarian Radio and Television / Ferenc Sapszon

Budapest Symphony Orchestra / György Lehel

on Hungaroton (Hungary), from 1978


----------



## Foghunter

Some good, some better and a few disappointments as well in this set (compared to the many others before and probably the many others after this one). I will not elaborate as I see that some people already get allergic when they hear 'Bru...' :devil:


----------



## ldiat




----------



## bejart

Robert Schumann (1810-1856): Symphony No.2 in C Major, Op.61

Sir Neville Marriner conducting the Academy of St.Martin-in-the-Fields


----------



## elgar's ghost

Latest instalment of Beethoven's chamber works and piano sonatas (plus some brief military pieces for wind instruments).

String Quartet no.10 in E-flat - _Harp_ op.74 (1809), Piano Sonata no.24 in F-sharp op.78 (1809), Piano Sonata no.25 in G op.79 (1809), Piano Sonata no.26 in E-flat - _Les Adieux_ op.81a (1809-10), 5 Marches and Dances for military band WoO18-WoO22 (1809-10), String Quartet in F-minor - _Serioso_ op. 95 (1810), Piano Trio no.7 in B-flat - _Archduke_ op.97 (1811), _Allegretto_ in B-flat for piano trio WoO39 (1812) and _Drei Equale_ for four trombones WoO30 (1812):


----------



## Guest

StlukesguildOhio said:


> Where did you hear this? There is nothing online that I can find... nor on any of the Newton sites. Sad if true. I have a good number of fine Newton recordings including the Souzay French melodies.


I was searching yesterday for other recordings on the Newton label and it was not easy to find anything.When you go to the Naxos side you see that there are Newton records for sale .
http://naxosdirect.com/labels/newton-classics-4221
When they are out of stock..........
http://www.franekeractueel.nl/nieuws/franeker-platenlabel-sneuvelt/
Here you can read that Newton is forced to close their doors due to the financial crises.:tiphat:


----------



## pmsummer

DEATH AND TRANSFIGURATION
METAMORPHOSEN
*Richard Strauss*
The Philadelphia Orchestra
Eugene Ormandy - conductor

_RCA Red Seal_

_Inside a text box on the back on the insert it says: "With this album RCA Records brings to a close its catalog of recordings by Eugene Ormandy with The Philadelphia Orchestra."_


----------



## TurnaboutVox

*Bridge
Orchestral Works*
Enter Spring, rhapsody
Isabella, symphonic poem after Keats
Two Poems for Orchestra
Mid of the Night, symphonic poem
Dance Rhapsody
Five Entr'actes
Dance Poem
Norse Legend
The Sea
Vignettes de danse
Coronation March (1911)
BBC National Orchestra of Wales, Richard Hickox [Chandos, 2001/2]

Not all of these is at the same level: everything here is interesting music but "Enter Spring", "Dance Rhapsody" and "The Sea" are inspired works offering great rewards to the listener. Hickox and the BBC National Orchestra of Wales do a fine job.










*
Koechlin
String Quartet No. 3, Op. 72*
Antigone Quartet [Ar Re-Se, 2008]

Extremely brief and somewhat Faure-an, Koechlin's 3rd quartet is a joy.


----------



## Conglomerate




----------



## DavidA

Rachmaninoff 3 / Van Cliburn

Richter was on the jury of the Tch. competition which Van Cliburn won. Richter awarded Van Cliburn 100 points...out of a possible 10! What an endorsement!


----------



## JosefinaHW

Thank you, Bejart! Giovanni Battista Sammartini _The Complete Early Symphonies _
Daniele Ferrari conducting I Giovani di Nouva Cameristica


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Holst, A Choral Fantasia*


----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## Mahlerian

Mozart: Sinfonia concertante in E-flat for violin, viola, and orchestra; Bruckner: Symphony No. 3 in D minor (1889 mutilation)
Malcolm Lowe, Steven Ansell, Boston Symphony Orchestra, cond. Nelsons
http://www.wgbh.org/programs/The-Boston-Symphony-Orchestra-in-Concert-1641

Catching up on another concert. The principal violin and viola of the BSO played beautifully in the Mozart. The Bruckner Third was played far better than the bizarre Seventh Nelsons did last year, but this version of the work is as horribly frustrating and incoherent as ever.


----------



## omega

As suggested by joen_cph

*Ralph Vaughan Williams*
_Flos Campi_
Christopher Balmer (viola) | Royal Liverpool Philharmonic & Choir | Vernon Handley


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Dutilleux, The Shadows of Time*


----------



## pmsummer

FOUR SEASONS
*Lawrence Ashmore*
CLARINET CONCERTO, OP. 31
*Gerald Finzi*
Richard Stoltzman - clarinet
Guildhall String Ensemble
Robert Salter - leader/director

_RCA Victor Red Seal_


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Cosmos

Hey, we've reached our millennium!  :lol:

It's such a beautiful day here in Chicago, and I'm stuck inside writing papers. Bah, the sooner I let go of this and other distracting sites, the sooner I finish the paper and the sooner I can take a walk.

So, two piano concertos. First, Copland's, which I've listened to recently but have been itching to put back on,










Then, because I've been falling back into Brahms' music, his second piano concerto










But the introduction of the first is so addicting, I may put that one on sometime later tonight as well.


----------



## Arsakes

*Anton Bruckner (by Barenboim)*: Symphonies No.4, 5 and 6

Truly 3 great symphonies to listen to in a row.

*Johannes Brahms (by Solti):*

Symphony No.3
Variations On A Theme By Haydn
Tragic Overture
Academic Festival Overture

Great stuff too.


----------



## Blancrocher

Bruckner: Symphony 8 (Jochum/BPO)


----------



## KenOC

Mozart's Gran Partita, Trevor Pinnock with the Royal Academy of Music Soloists Ensemble. A fine performance of this wonderful piece.


----------



## TwoFlutesOneTrumpet

Mahler 3rd - Chailly and the Concertgebouw

I seem to be on a Mahler binge.

(not sure why 2 images are displayed - I'm not listening to two 3rds in parallel )


----------



## pmsummer

THE VEIL OF THE TEMPLE
*John Tavener*
English Chamber Orchestra - Orchestra
Temple Church Choir Choir/Chorus
David Barnard - Bass
Jeremy Birchall - Basso Profundo
Thomas Guthrie - Baritone
Adrian Peacock - Bass
Patricia Rozario - Soprano
Andrew Rupp - Baritone
Nathan Vale - Tenor
Simon Wall - Tenor
Stephen Layton - Conductor

_RCA Red Seal_


----------



## ShropshireMoose

Wagner: "The Flying Dutchman" Overture/"The Mastersingers" Suite/"The Valkyrie" Wotan's Farewell and Magic Fire Music/"Rienzi" Overture/"Gotterdammerung" Dawn and Siegfried's Rhine Journey/Siegfried Idyll/"Tristan and Isolde" Prelude to Act III Detroit Symphony Orchestra/Paul Paray

Schubert: Symphonies Nos. 5, 8 "unfinished" and 9 "Great"/"Rosamunde" Incidental Music - Overture/Entr'acte No.2/Ballet No.2 Minneapolis Symphony Orchestra/Stanislaw Skrowaczewski

Schubert: Symphony No.6 "Little" London Symphony Orchestra/Hans Schmidt-Isserstedt

A trio of delights from Mercury Vol.3. The Paray Wagner album is particularly enjoyable, you wouldn't generally think of French conductors as excelling in this repertoire, yet this has proved to be one of the most enjoyable discs in this set so far. It reminds me that I have a splendid Concert Hall LP of Wagner conducted by Pierre Monteux that is likewise superb. Then some splendid performances of Schubert, a composer I love more and more as the years go by. My piano teacher, when really pushed for who his favourite composer was, always used to say that whilst he felt that he ought to say Mozart, always had to answer Schubert because he felt his music to be so lovable.


----------



## Guest

I bought this LP for $3.99 yesterday on "Record Store Day." Direct-to-disc recordings do not allow for any editing, so what we hear is exactly what he played! His playing is quite bold and muscular, as well as remarkably clean considering how difficult this music is. The sound is good but a little distant and hollow. The notes state that a single stereo mic was placed in the 10th row, and for best sound listeners should "reverse the polarity of both speakers." I don't think so...


----------



## TurnaboutVox

*Bridge - Orchestral Works*
Summer - Tone Poem for Orchestra
Phantasm - Rhapsody for Piano and Orchestra*
There Is a Willow Grows aslant a Brook - Impression for Small Orchestra
Sir Roger de Coverley (A Christmas Dance) - for Large Orchestra
Rebus
Oration (Concerto Elegaico)**
BBC National Orchestra of Wales, Richard Hickox; Howard Shelley (piano)*; Alban Gerhardt, ('cello)**
[Chandos, 2003/4]

It's been hard to stop with this excellent box set, once I'd got started. Discs 3 and 4.


----------



## D Smith

Schubert. String Quartet No. 13 Op. 29. Rosamunde. Quartetto Italiano. Just a sublime performance. I went and got their box set and it has to be the best box set I ever got.


----------



## bejart

JosefinaHW said:


> Thank you, Bejart! Giovanni Battista Sammartini _The Complete Early Symphonies _
> Daniele Ferrari conducting I Giovani di Nouva Cameristica


You're welcome. Glad you liked it ---
Now, Anton Ferdinand Titz (1742-1810): String Quartet in F Major, No.2 of 1802

Hoffmeister Quartet: Christoph Heidemann and Ulla Bundies, violin -- Aino Hildebrandt, viola -- Martin Seemann, cello


----------



## pmsummer

OLD GAUTIERS NIGHTINGHALL
_French & English Lute Music_
*Nicolas Bouvier, Pierre Gaultier, Simon Ives, Thomas Mace, Rene Mesangeau*
Anthony Bailes - lute

_Ramée_


----------



## opus55

Penderecki: Symphony No. 3
_National Polish Radio Symphony Orchestra|Antoni Wit_


----------



## Blancrocher

Prokofiev and Stravinsky: Violin Concertos (Kyung-Wha Chung, Andre Previn)


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

Vocalists Matthias Goerne and Christine Schäfer perform a series of arias with Hillary Hahn adding a third voice in the form of her exquisitely fluid, lyrical, and song-like performance of the accompanying violin.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Bach, Cantata BWV 65, Sie werden aus Saba alle Kommen*

Ton Koopman and the Amsterdam Baroque.


----------



## JosefinaHW

Dowland_ Lachrimae_ I would like to listen to as much early instrumental music as possible to start to hear the evolution of the Baroque forms. Recommendations would be GREATLY appreciated... either here or in visitor or private messages to me. TYVM!

I know I should be listening to the "Italians" but Dowland was listed as one of first instrumental pieces (?) I know I should be listening to Corelli and Torelli, and very early opera, but I would like to just saturate myself with this music...


----------



## Balthazar

*Prokofiev ~ Visions Fugitives, Op. 22*

Leonard Pennario at the piano.


----------



## opus55

Shostakovich: Symphonies 6 and 12










Having a 20th century music night


----------



## Biwa

Audiens

Nordic Voices
Schola Cantorum
Are Sandbakken (viola)
Tone Bianca Dahl (conductor)


----------



## science




----------



## Pugg

​*Beethoven; Sting Quartets* ( arranged for orchestra.)
_Leonard Bernstein_


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Pugg

ShropshireMoose said:


> View attachment 83646
> View attachment 83647
> View attachment 83648
> 
> 
> Wagner: "The Flying Dutchman" Overture/"The Mastersingers" Suite/"The Valkyrie" Wotan's Farewell and Magic Fire Music/"Rienzi" Overture/"Gotterdammerung" Dawn and Siegfried's Rhine Journey/Siegfried Idyll/"Tristan and Isolde" Prelude to Act III Detroit Symphony Orchestra/Paul Paray
> 
> Schubert: Symphonies Nos. 5, 8 "unfinished" and 9 "Great"/"Rosamunde" Incidental Music - Overture/Entr'acte No.2/Ballet No.2 Minneapolis Symphony Orchestra/Stanislaw Skrowaczewski
> 
> Schubert: Symphony No.6 "Little" London Symphony Orchestra/Hans Schmidt-Isserstedt
> 
> A trio of delights from Mercury Vol.3. The Paray Wagner album is particularly enjoyable, you wouldn't generally think of French conductors as excelling in this repertoire, yet this has proved to be one of the most enjoyable discs in this set so far. It reminds me that I have a splendid Concert Hall LP of Wagner conducted by Pierre Monteux that is likewise superb. Then some splendid performances of Schubert, a composer I love more and more as the years go by. My piano teacher, when really pushed for who his favourite composer was, always used to say that whilst he felt that he ought to say Mozart, always had to answer Schubert because he felt his music to be so lovable.


Good music and wonderful covers also :tiphat:


----------



## Pugg

ldiat said:


>


A voice of gold :tiphat:


----------



## bejart

Jan Vanhal (1739-1813): Violin Sonata in B Flat, Op.30, No.2

Maki Fukumoto, violin -- Kimiko Funamoto, piano


----------



## Pugg

​
*Telemann*: Trauerkantate / *J.S. Bach*: Actus Tragicus

Elly Ameling, Elly Ameling (soprano), Members of the Collegium AureumAachener Domchor, Alfred Krings (producer), Kurt Equiluz (tenor), Maureen Lehane (contralto), Barry McDaniel (baritone), Collegium Aureum,


----------



## senza sordino

Some serious music for a serious Sunday.

Brahms Symphonies 3&4 (I was disappointed with the sound quality of the third symphony, I had to crank the speakers beyond what I normally do. I bought this disk a month ago. Nice performance though.)
View attachment 83659


Brahms Third String Quartet and Piano Quintet in F. That piano quintet is a fantastic piece.
View attachment 83660


Brahms Violin Concerto and Stravinsky Violin Concerto. I love the Stravinsky violin concerto, that repeated chord is the best.
View attachment 83661


Stravinsky Rite of Spring and Scriabin Poem of Ecstasy. My first listen to this new disk of mine. First impressions are impressive.
View attachment 83662


Shostakovich Symphony no 8. Hardly bedtime music, but that's my choice for this evening.
View attachment 83663


----------



## Pugg

*Mahler; Symphony no 6*
B.P _Herbert von Karajan_


----------



## Easy Goer

Debussy - Children's Corner, Estampes, Suite Bergamasque. Samson Francois


----------



## Pugg

​*Hummel; Piano trio's* (disc 2)
_Trio Parnassus _


----------



## KenOC

A truly excellent set of piano trios. Hummel deserves a big hand!


----------



## elgar's ghost

Second instalment of Korngold tonight and this morning.

String Sextet in D op.10 (1914-15), _(7) Einfache Lieder_ - orchestral versions for nos.1-6 and piano/voice for no.7 (orchestration for no.7 is presumed lost) [Texts: J. von Eichendorf/E. Honold/S. Trebitsch/H. Kipper] op.9 (1911-16 - orch. 1917), Suite from the incidental music for _Viel Lärmen um Nichts (Much Ado About Nothing)_ op.11 (1918-19), Symphonic Overture - _Sersum Corda (Lift Up Your Hearts)_ op.13 (1919), _(4) Lieder des Abschieds _ for voice and piano [Texts: C. Rosetti-A. Kerr/E. Ronsperger/E. Lothar/H. Kaltneker Op.14 (1920-1921) and Piano Quintet in E op.15 (1921-22):


----------



## Pugg

​
*Strauss, J, II: Die Fledermaus*

_Hilde Güden (Rosalinde), Eberhard Wächter (Eisenstein), Giuseppe Zampieri (Alfred), Rita Streich (Adele), Gerhard Stolze (Orlofsky), Peter Klein (Blind), Walter Berry (Falke), Erich Kunz (Frank), Josef Meinrad (Frosch), Elfriede Ott (Ida)
_
Wiener Staatsopernchor & Wiener Philharmoniker, _Herbert von Karajan_

Recorded: Sofiensaal, Vienna, June 1960



> "The most luxuriantly Viennese of all Fledermice, with Karajan and the Philharmonic at their most effervescent and a delectable Staatsoper cast, plus a gala of 1950s Decca stars including Björling, Nilsson and Dame Joan Sutherland." BBC Music Magazine, May 2007 *****





> "The sound is sparklingly clear,...The performance of the opera itself has all the sparkle one could ask for...and the Decca recording is scintillating in its clarity." Penguin Guide


----------



## eljr

*Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra / Herbert von Karajan
Arthur Honegger: Symphonien Nos. 2 & 3 "Liturgique"*


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Tubin is a composer whose music I have always been meaning to investigate. Now, with all my CDs temporarily in storage, seems a good time to listen via Spotify. The only other Tubin I have heard is the 3rd, which I have on a BBC Music Magazine CD called _Baltic Voyage: Music of Estonia_, but the 4th is the one most people recommend as a way in, so that's what I chose today.

Must say I'm liking this rather a lot and am looking forward to trying some of the others.


----------



## Pugg

​
Schubert: Four Impromptus, D.90; Four Impromptus, D.935 (digital)


----------



## ShropshireMoose

Schubert: Symphony No.5 in B-flat, D.485
Brahms: Symphony No.1 in C Minor, Op.68 NDR Symphony Orchestra/Gunter Wand

This is a recording of a concert given in the Usher Hall, Edinburgh, on the 27th August, 1997. The BBC recorded it and broadcast it the following year, which was useful as I was at the concert and thus able to record it for my own continued enjoyment. A splendid concert, as ever with Wand, everything seems just right, and the freshness of the performances of music that he'd conducted time and time again is a testament to his genius.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Ian Bostridge: The Three Baroque Tenors*

Arne:Rise, Glory, Rise (Rosamond)
Boyce:Solomon: Softly rise, O southern breeze
Caldara:Joaz: Lo so, lo so: con periglio
Contion Chisciotte: Qui sto appeso
Galliard:The Royal Chace: With early horn
Gasparini:Il Bajazet: Forte e lieto a morte andrei

Handel:
Hercules: Where congeal'd the northern streams
Hercules: From celestial seats descending
Forte e lieto (from Tamerlano)

Poro: D'un Barbaro scortese
Giulio Cesare: Scorta siate a passi miei

Scarlatti, A:
Marco Attilo Regolo: Se non sa qual vento

Vivaldi:
Arsilda: La tiranna e avversa sorte
L'Atenaide: Ti stringo inquest' amplesso
Ipermestra: Sazierò col morir mio

_Ian Bostridge (tenor)

The English Consort, Bernard Labadie_


----------



## Blancrocher

Shostakovich: Preludes and Fugues (Scherbakov)


----------



## Pugg

​
*Bach/ Haydn/ Telemann/ Torrelli; Trumpet concertos*
_Maurice André / Riccardo Muti_


----------



## Pugg

​
_Grofe: Grand Canyon and Mississippi Suites_

Grofe:Grand Canyon Suite
Mississippi Suite

Herbert, V:
Cello Concerto No. 2 in E minor, Op. 30

_Georges Miquelle_ (cello)

_Eastman-Rochester Orchestra, Howard Hanson_


----------



## Vasks

*Donizetti - Overture to "Roberto Devereux" (Frontalini/Bongiovanni)
Schubert - Allegretto in C minor, D.915 (Goode/Nonesuch)
R. Schumann - Fantasiestucke, Op. 73 (Ma & Ax/Sony)
R. Strauss - Incidental Music for "Romeo & Juliet" (Rickenbacher/Koch)*


----------



## George O

Richard Strauss (1864-1949): Sonate F-Dur für Violoncello und Klavier, op 6

Ingvar Lidholm (1921-): Quattro pezzi per violoncello e pianoforte

Bohuslav Martinu (1890-1959): Première sonate pour violoncelle et piano

Elemér Lavotha, cello
Kerstin Aberg, piano

on BIS (Sweden), from 1978


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

The whole thing takes over 2 & a half hours, so I've listened to it in sections a couple of days. Momo Kodama is an unknown performer to me. This 3 disc set is a major brave achievement


----------



## Pugg

​
*Verdi: Il Corsaro*

J_osé Carreras (Corrado), Clifford Grant (Giovanni), Jessye Norman (Medora), Montserrat Caballé _(Gulnara), Giampietro Mastromei (Seid), John Noble (Selimo), Alexander Oliver (Eunuco)

New Philharmonia Orchestra & Ambrosian Singers, _Lamberto Gardelli_:tiphat:


----------



## eljr

*
Kazuki Yamada / L'Orchestre de la Suisse Romande
Russian Dances*


----------



## opus55

Lutoslawski: Symphony No. 3


----------



## Tsaraslondon

I've never read the Cervantes novel, but it's safe to say that Massenet's opera, based on a not particularly inspired stage adaptation by Jacques Le Lorrain strays quite a way from its original source. Still, it's a touching tale of an eccentric who prefers to see the world as it should be rather than as it is. Feeling more and more out of step with the increasingly prosaic world around us these days, I confess a certain sympathy for him.

Massenet's music mixes splashes of local colour with moments of magical lyricism, and provides in the role of Don Quichotte, originally written and conceived for Chaliapin, a great chraracter role for a bass. Here it is the estimable Jose Van Dam in the title role, with Alain Fondary excellent as his sidekick Sancho Panza. Berganza sounds slightly too mature as Dulcinee, but then so does Crespin on the alternative Decca recording under Kazimir Kord, on which Ghiurov is Don Quichotte and Bacquier Sancho Panza. Aside from that slight criticism, Berganza is a tenderly sympathetic Dulcinee.

Not much to choose between the two casts then, but Plasson, an experienced Massenet conductor, leads a stylish performance of an attractive work.


----------



## pmsummer

LA TARANTELLA
_Antidotum Tarantulae_
*Italian Traditional, Athanasius Kircher, Matteo Salvatore, Alfio Antico, Lucilla Galeazzi, Ambrogio Sparagna, Don Francisco Xavier Cid, Giuseppe De Vittorio *
L'Arpeggiata
Christina Pluhar - director

_Alpha_


----------



## elgar's ghost

Penultimate session of Beethoven's chamber works and piano sonatas (plus a march) this afternoon/early evening.

Violin Sonata no.10 in G op.96 (1812), Cello Sonata no.4 in C op.102 no.1 (1815), Cello Sonata no.5 in D op.102 no.2 (1815), Piano Sonata no.27 in E-minor op.90 (1814), Piano Sonata no.28 in A op.101 (1816), March in D for military band WoO24 (1816), Fugue in D for string quintet op.137 (1817), String Quintet in C-minor [arr. of Piano Trio op.1 no.3] op.104 (1795 - arr. 1817):


----------



## Balthazar

*C. P. E. Bach ~ Six Keyboard Concertos, Wq 43*

Andreas Staier at the harpsichord with the Freiburger Barockorchester under Petra Müllejans.


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1997/8.


----------



## DavidA

Brahms Piano Concerto 1

Lupu / de Waat


----------



## Vaneyes

traverso said:


> I was searching yesterday for other recordings on the Newton label and it was not easy to find anything.When you go to the Naxos side you see that there are Newton records for sale .
> http://naxosdirect.com/labels/newton-classics-4221
> When they are out of stock..........
> http://www.franekeractueel.nl/nieuws/franeker-platenlabel-sneuvelt/
> Here you can read that *Newton is forced to close their doors* due to the financial crises.:tiphat:


Sorry to hear that. They provided a valuable source for out-of-print items. Overall, though, I found their price point was too high. :tiphat:


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1982/3.


----------



## Vaneyes

Janspe said:


> *In the middle of the night*, it's a good thing to have something to listen to...
> 
> A. Schoenberg: Concerto for piano and orchestra, Op. 42 (M. Pollini, C. Abbado & Berliner Philharmoniker)
> A. Schoenberg: Opus-numbered piano works (M. Pollini)
> 
> G. Mahler: Symphonies 6 and 8 (C. Abbado & Berliner Philharmoniker)


It's a supreme time for listening to some of CM's darker works. Such as (pic shown). 
Blue skies here now, as I spin this disc.


----------



## Mahlerian

Sessions: Piano Sonata No. 1, Piano Sonata No. 3; Shapey: Mutations, Mutations II, 21 Variations
David Holzman









Roger Sessions' music may be the closest thing to Schoenberg's of any American composer, and he didn't even study with the older composer. It does have a distinct personality of its own, though, showing a fondness for the jagged rhythms of Stravinsky and jazz. The Shapey pieces are new to me, and they are less long-lined than Sessions' works. He was closer to the generation of Stockhausen and Boulez, and while his music has more surface repetition than theirs, it displays much of the same kind of fragmentation of texture. Holzman plays wonderfully and brings out colors in the Sessions Sonata 3 that I haven't heard in other performances.


----------



## Dr Johnson

Coronation Mass.

I bought the CD for the Requiem, but I thought I'd give the other tunes a whirl.


----------



## ShropshireMoose

Straube: Sonatas 1-3 John Williams/Rafael Puyana/Jordi Savall 
Ponce: Preludio
Stephen Dodgson: Duo Concertante John Wlliams/Rafael Puyana

A lovely LP of music for guitar and harpsichord, with viola da gamba added for the Straube. These sonatas by Rudolf Straube (1717-1785) are particularly enjoyable, all three players contributing equally, Straube was a pupil of J.S. Bach who moved to London in 1759 and stayed there for the rest of his life. The two duo pieces can be highly recommended too, the Dodgson was written for Messrs. Williams and Puyana, and at nearly 14 minutes is the longest single piece on the disc, there is great variety in all this music and this aged Moose thinks he may just spin the whole thing again...........


----------



## Cosmos

It's a beautiful day outside, everyone is on the lawn or at the lakeside doing homework. I'm also doing work, and getting into the pastoral mood with my favorite Beethoven symphony


----------



## pmsummer

HOME STRETCH
_Home Stretch - Mozart Coronation Concerto Recomposition - Paraphrase on Themes of Brian Eno_
*Timo Andres*
Metropolis Ensemble
Timo Andres - piano
Andrew Cyr - conductor

_Nonesuch_


----------



## starthrower

Recommended by a friend of mine.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Third instalment of Korngold tonight.

Military March for orchestra WoO (1917), _(4) Lieder des Abschieds_ for voice and piano - arr. for orchestra by composer [Texts: C. Rosetti-A. Kerr/E. Ronsperger/E. Lothar/H. Kaltneker Op.14 (1920-1921 - arr. 1923), String Quartet no.1 in A op.16 (1920-23), Piano Concerto [for left hand] in C-sharp Op.17 (1923), _Drei Gesänge_ for voice and piano [Texts: H. Kaltneker] op.18 (1924), _Vier kleine Karikaturen für Kinder (Four Little Caricatures for Children)_ for piano op.19 (1926) and _Geschichten von Strauss (Tales from Strauss)_ for piano op.21 (1927):


----------



## Dr Johnson

Concerto for Violin and Orchestra.


----------



## millionrainbows

David Diamond, Symphony No. 8. At last, I've found some Diamond that I can sink my teeth into. This was written using the 12-tone method, and Diamond himself says it is 'tonal.'

Sorry, Dave, I can't hear it, but if that's what you hear, so be it; after all, you wrote it.

Yet, this proves to me that the 12-tone method produces results that are NOT tonal, even if the guy who wrote it says it is. "This system is bigger than both of us," and you can quote me on that.

To add to the confusion, when Diamond asked Schoenberg if he should take a course in 12-tone from him, he replied, "Why do you need to? You're a young Bruckner...I never meant [the technique] for everybody."

David Diamond, writing atonal music. Yeah, that's the ticket. I will admit that the results are much smoother-sounding than Schoenberg, rather like a 12-tone Bruckner. But tonal? Nuh-uh, no way, Jose.

It sounds mysterious in places, disturbed, restless, wandering, awe-inspiring, fearful; but not like any tonal music I've ever heard.








This is my cover, on Delos. The one on Naxos has that boring white cover with crummy typography. On this one, you get to see the bags under Diamond's eyes, and that ridiculous grin on Schwarz's face.


----------



## AClockworkOrange

Tonight my sole listening has been centred upon CD1 of Decca's 4CD set of Kodály Orhcestral Works. Háry Janos Suite, Dances of Galanta, amongst other pieces on this disc, performed by the Philharmonia Hungarica under Antal Doráti.

This set has been on my to play list for some time and the arrival and activity of his Countryman Miklos Rozsa inspired my choice of listening. 

Enthralling music played with style and grace. A rewarding evening of listening to my ears.


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

Franz Liszt - Années de Pèlerinage - Deuxième Année, Italie (Ricardo Castro).









An excellent piano player with a terrific touch and very fluid dynamics. A very fine interpretation of works that are imo somewhat overlooked.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

*Vaughan Williams
Phantasy Quintet
String Quartet No.1 in G minor
String Quartet No.2 in A minor*
Maggini Quartet, Garfield Jackson (viola) [Naxos, 2000]

Cow-pat chamber music... 










*Bridge*
Orchestral Works Volume 4 / 5
*Allegro moderato
Lament
A Prayer
Suite for Strings*
BBC National Orchestra and Chorus of Wales Richard Hickox [Chandos, 2004]

Continuing with this fine box set of Bridge's complete orchestral works.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Nielsen, Symphony No. 4. Bizet, Symphony No. 1*

The Nielsen is dynamite. This is my first encounter with the Bizet, and it is holding my attention.


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

Lisa della Casa has been one of my favorite singers for quite some time. Unfortunately recordings of her are far rarer than I would wish. She is especially well-known for her Mozart (Cosi fan tutte, Don Giovanni, Le nozze di Figaro) and her Richard Strauss (Four Last Songs and Arabella... a role she virtually owned).

This disc contains her marvelous performances of arias from Handel's Giulio Cesare (in German), as well as lieder by Schubert, Brahms, Wolf, and Richard Strauss. I ended up picking up the 2 Australian Decca/Eloquence recordings here:



















These two discs... both in the $5 range... contain work not on the single Decca disc.


----------



## Conglomerate

Egon Wellesz String Quartet No. 3, Op. 25


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Bruckner, Symphony No. 7*

This is well-done with pretty good engineering. The problem with Bruckner's 7th is, it has been recorded by so many, it needs to be more than "well done." But still, I don't think anyone acquiring this would be unhappy with it.


----------



## Guest

Fantastic music, playing, and sound.


----------



## TwoFlutesOneTrumpet

Prokofiev Piano Concerto 3 - this budget Naxos CD is awesome: great playing and great sound.


----------



## science

Almost halfway done.

A few months ago I was listening to classical music with some friends via the internet, and someone played Beethoven's 12th piano sonata, which I'd never paid much attention to before. I asked what was the "key to" the music, hoping for a bit of advice about what to listen for or how to listen, and someone told me the key of the music - very insulting, because we could see the score. I suppose I got mansplained. Funnily enough, I found myself really enjoying the 12th today, and I think that next time I hear it I'm going to do pretty well with it.


----------



## clockworkmurderer

I came to represent my man Heinrich Ignaz Franz von Biber once again; this time I'm listening to his Battalia a 10 in D Major and his Harmonia Artificiosa, both excellent.


----------



## pmsummer

ARGENTUM ET AURUM
_Musical Treasures from the Early Habsburg Renaissance_
*Ensemble Leones*
Marc Lewon - director

_Naxos_


----------



## Easy Goer

Rachmaninov - Piano Concertos Nos. 1 & 2, Rhapsody on a Theme of Paganini. Benno Moiseiwitsch


----------



## George O

Liszt: Piano Works Vol 2

Franz Liszt (1811-1886)
Franz Schubert (1797-1828)

details: https://www.discogs.com/Liszt-Jorge-Bolet-Schubert-Song-Trascriptions/release/5730396

From liners: "Liszt considered Schubert the most poetic of all composers and his transcriptions of no less than fifty-six of Schubert's songs form an eloquent tribute from one genius to another. Composed between 1833 and 1846 they combine an evangelical mission (Schubert was insufficiently appreciated outside his native Vienna) with a personal interest and advantage."

Jorge Bolet, piano

on London (NYC), from 1983

5 stars


----------



## KenOC

Jan Dismas Zelenka: Hipocondrie a 7 concertanti in A major. Jurgen Sonnentheil with Das Neu-Eroffnete Orchestre. I tried to find out what a "Hipocondrie" was but nobody seems very sure, except that is suggests not feeling too well! No longer on Amazon, so here's Harnoncourt's recording instead.


----------



## deprofundis

Im lisening to Gesualdo tonight a while ago i where into Pérotin i switch era but keep it avant-garde, yes both of these distinguished gentelmens were avant-garde for there respective era.For Pérotin it were the naxos well let me tell you the naxos is awesome, than Gesualdo , well for tonight it will be(dramatic drum roll) Tenebrae Responsoria on erato one of the best version of this work , mark my words, one of the best , this cd wont disapointed Gesualdo newbies and will enchanted the Gesualdo fans.


----------



## Conglomerate




----------



## Meyerbeer Smith




----------



## Adam Hegg

Listened to the Hillary Hahn record with the Brahms Violin concerto and Stravinsky's Violin Concerto.

I am a relative (but enthusiastic) newbie to the concert music world so when I read the contents of this disc it sure sounded like a Peanut Butter and Toothpaste sandwich but my goodness I was wrong. Might I add that I just LOVE being wrong (no irony). I am almost more delighted when I am surprised by a recording or piece of music than if I get what I was hoping for. 

The Brahms was so muscular and forceful and Ms. Hahn brings it hard. I love the sense that she is somehow compelling the sound out of her violin beyond just bowing it. The Stravinsky was a revelation. I have heard my share of Stravinsky and liked it fine but this was immediate, viceral and wrenching and Ms. Hahn sure seems to have some torque. I realize that she is a marquee name and it is awfully mondane of me to champion such a known quantity but I loved listening to her play. Very satisfying.


----------



## Janspe

Just finished listening to all of Sibelius' symphonies - played by the Lahti Symphony Orchestra & Osmo Vänskä. I love these works very much indeed! And listening to all them in one go wasn't that bad, 4 hours or something like that. Wouldn't try that with Mahler, though...


----------



## Mahlerian

Janspe said:


> Just finished listening to all of Sibelius' symphonies - played by the Lahti Symphony Orchestra & Osmo Vänskä. I love these works very much indeed! And listening to all them in one go wasn't that bad, 4 hours or something like that. Wouldn't try that with Mahler, though...


Even I think that sounds like a horrible idea. I don't think I've ever listened to more than two Mahler symphonies in a day, and even that feels like too much to let yourself take it in at once.


----------



## Jeffrey Smith

KenOC said:


> Jan Dismas Zelenka: Hipocondrie a 7 concertanti in A major. Jurgen Sonnentheil with Das Neu-Eroffnete Orchestre. I tried to find out what a "Hipocondrie" was but nobody seems very sure, except that is suggests not feeling too well! No longer on Amazon, so here's Harnoncourt's recording instead.


You were listening to this









Amazon lists only a single CD, but I am fairly sure there is a full set. I would have to hunt down my copy to be sure.

But I don't know why he called that music "Hypochondrie" either.


----------



## Janspe

Mahlerian said:


> Even I think that sounds like a horrible idea. I don't think I've ever listened to more than two Mahler symphonies in a day, and even that feels like too much to let yourself take it in at once.


I couldn't agree more. This Sibelius marathon wasn't my initial plan either, it just sort of happened - I just somehow felt like continuing on by the time I had gone through the third.


----------



## aleazk

*Robert Moran* - _Requiem: Chant du Cygne_


----------



## znapschatz

Adam Hegg said:


> Listened to the Hillary Hahn record with the Brahms Violin concerto and Stravinsky's Violin Concerto.
> 
> I am a relative (but enthusiastic) newbie to the concert music world so when I read the contents of this disc it sure sounded like a Peanut Butter and Toothpaste sandwich but my goodness I was wrong. Might I add that I just LOVE being wrong (no irony). I am almost more delighted when I am surprised by a recording or piece of music than if I get what I was hoping for.
> 
> The Brahms was so muscular and forceful and Ms. Hahn brings it hard. I love the sense that she is somehow compelling the sound out of her violin beyond just bowing it. The Stravinsky was a revelation. I have heard my share of Stravinsky and liked it fine but this was immediate, viceral and wrenching and Ms. Hahn sure seems to have some torque. I realize that she is a marquee name and it is awfully mondane of me to champion such a known quantity but I loved listening to her play. Very satisfying.


Oh, nothing mundane at all. I couldn't agree with you more. For years, I have regarded Hillary Hahn the premier violinist of our era, and it has been a rich era. I heard Ms. Hahn in concert some time back and had the honor of telling her so as she signed autographs on her discs in the lobby. Great musicians are a treasure. So are all the others.


----------



## KenOC

Hahn is very good in the Stravinsky. But still... Kopatchinskaja...


----------



## Pugg

​
*Schumann*: Piano Concerto, Fantasie
Philharmonia Orchestra, Kurt Sanderling


----------



## ldiat




----------



## JosefinaHW

Frescobaldi Keyboard Music from Manuscript Sources

FRESCOBALDI: _Keyboard Music from Manuscript Sources_

From Naxos:
Girolamo Frescobaldi was the most celebrated keyboard musician, teacher and composer in Italy in his day, serving various nobility and the Church in Rome from 1608 until his death in 1643. He had the greatest influence of any musician in the seventeenth century on the keyboard music of Germany, Austria, The Netherlands and Denmark. The music presented here is attributed to Frescobaldi from various manuscript sources dating between 1630 and 1650 and is not otherwise included in the volumes of his music printed during his lifetime.


----------



## Pugg

StlukesguildOhio said:


> Lisa della Casa has been one of my favorite singers for quite some time. Unfortunately recordings of her are far rarer than I would wish. She is especially well-known for her Mozart (Cosi fan tutte, Don Giovanni, Le nozze di Figaro) and her Richard Strauss (Four Last Songs and Arabella... a role she virtually owned).
> 
> This disc contains her marvelous performances of arias from Handel's Giulio Cesare (in German), as well as lieder by Schubert, Brahms, Wolf, and Richard Strauss. I ended up picking up the 2 Australian Decca/Eloquence recordings here:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These two discs... both in the $5 range... contain work not on the single Decca disc.


----------



## Pugg

George O said:


> Liszt: Piano Works Vol 2
> 
> Franz Liszt (1811-1886)
> Franz Schubert (1797-1828)
> 
> details: https://www.discogs.com/Liszt-Jorge-Bolet-Schubert-Song-Trascriptions/release/5730396
> 
> From liners: "Liszt considered Schubert the most poetic of all composers and his transcriptions of no less than fifty-six of Schubert's songs form an eloquent tribute from one genius to another. Composed between 1833 and 1846 they combine an evangelical mission (Schubert was insufficiently appreciated outside his native Vienna) with a personal interest and advantage."
> 
> Jorge Bolet, piano
> 
> on London (NYC), from 1983
> 
> 5 stars


 Bolet an Liszt are a match made in heaven :tiphat:


----------



## Cosmos

This was mentioned in a Favorite Cantatas thread, and since I haven't heard it in forever, why not? It's short.

Bartok - Cantata Profana


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Meyerbeer Smith




----------



## tortkis

Alonso Mudarra (c.1510-1580): Spanish songs & vihuela solos - Catherine King, Jacob Heringman (ASV)








Catherine King (mezzo soprano)
Jacob Heringman (vihuela and guitar)


----------



## Pugg

​
Mozart: Symphony No. 31 in D Major, K. 297 (300a) "Paris"
Mozart: Adagio from Masonic Funeral Music, K. 477 (479a)
Mozart: Symphony No. 25 in G Minor, K. 183 (173dB)


----------



## Pugg

​
*Cherubini*: Messa solenne in Sol Maggiore 
Riccardo Muti


----------



## JosefinaHW

Corelli _Violin Sonatas_ 1-6, then 7-12 Op. 5


----------



## Pugg

*Ferruccio Tagliavini *
A mixed program of arias from a great tenor, wonderful voice :tiphat:


----------



## Pugg

​
*Isaac Albeniz: Merlin *
_Placido Domingo, Carlos Álvarez, Ana María Martínez, Jane Henschel, Christopher Maltman, Carlos Chausson, Jonathan Alder.
Orquesta Sinfónica de Madrid, conducted by José de Eusebio_


----------



## ShropshireMoose

Beethoven: Cello Sonatas 1-5 Mstislav Rostropovich/Sviatoslav Richter

Schubert: "Trout" Quintet, D.667 Sir Clifford Curzon/Amadeus String Quartet/J. Edward Merrett

These discs of the Beethoven Cello Sonatas are absolutely superb, what a delightful surprise in Mercury Vol.3, I confess that I am not a great fan of Richter - yes no doubt buckets of fire will now come raining down upon my head, but that's my opinion - here however, he really excels himself, the warmth and expressiveness in his playing seem inspired by his great warm hearted compatriot and this now stands as one of my very favourite collections of these works. Superb.
The Trout is a work I've loved for a very long time and you're always in safe hands with Clifford Curzon, this live performance is everything you could wish for, this is one happy Moose!!


----------



## severance68

Dvořák: Symphony No. 8
George Szell/Cleveland Orchestra
Recorded October 24-25, October 31-November 1, 1958

Masterworks Heritage Collection (28 CDs)
Disc 22
Sony UK, 2013 compilation


----------



## seven four

Delta Saxophone Quartet - Minimal Tendencies


----------



## bejart

Evaristo Dall'Abaco (1675-1742): Concerto a quattro da chiesa in D Minor, Op.2, No.1

Concerto Koln


----------



## elgar's ghost

Korngold part four this morning - the compositions below are among the final works he composed in Vienna before being wooed by Hollywood for the first time in 1934. For the next four years much of his composing time was taken up by movie soundtracks and the long gestation of his opera _Die Kathrin_, the Viennese premiere of which was cancelled at the eleventh hour due to the Anschluss. As luck would have it, Korngold had gone back to Hollywood just prior to this after receiving an offer to compose the soundtrack to _The Adventures of Robin Hood_ (starring Errol Flynn). It goes without saying that the timing of his return to the USA couldn't have been more fortuitous for more reasons than one.

Suite for two violins, cello and piano left-hand op.23 (1930), Piano Sonata No.3 in C op.25 (1931), String Quartet No. 2 in E-flat op.26 (1933-34), _Stärker als der tod_ for voice and piano from the song cycle _Unvergänglichkeit (Immortality)_ [Text: E. van der Straaten] op.27 no.4 (1933):


----------



## Pugg

​
JOSEPH HAYDN
Symphony in D major, Hob. I:101 "The Clock" • Symphony in E-flat major, Hob. I:103 "Drum-Roll"


----------



## Pugg

severance68 said:


> Dvořák: Symphony No. 8
> George Szell/Cleveland Orchestra
> Recorded October 24-25, October 31-November 1, 1958
> 
> Masterworks Heritage Collection (28 CDs)
> Disc 22
> Sony UK, 2013 compilation


That was a quick delivery


----------



## Blancrocher

Mahler: Symphony 7 (Abbado; BPO)


----------



## EricABQ

A recording of Guy Ropartz piano music played by Stephanie McCallum.

This came up after following a recommendation chain through Apple Music. I had never heard of this composer before, but this was pretty good. I'll check out more.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Vivaldi*:Gloria in D major, RV589
Magnificat, RV611
ed. Malipiero

_Teresa Berganza & Lucia Valentini Terrani (mezzos)
_
New Philharmonia Chorus & Orchestra, _Riccardo Muti_


----------



## DiesIraeCX

*Richard Wagner*: _Das Rheingold_ (Solti)

I've never been more hooked by an opera's story than I was with Das Rheingold's. Oh yeah, the music is pretty good, too! What an experience.


----------



## Jeff W

*In which Jeff is quick*

Good morning TC! Going to make this one a quick post.

View attachment 83701


I started off the Symphonies No. 4 & 6 by Franz Schubert. Roy Goodman conducted the Hanover Band.

View attachment 83702


Piano Concertos No. 8 & 12 by Mozart. Jos van Immerseel conducting Anima Eterna from the pianoforte.

View attachment 83703


Herbert von Karajan conducting the Vienna Philharmonic in Richard Strauss' 'Also Sprach Zarathustra', 'Til Eugenspiegel', the 'Dance of the Seven Veils' from 'Salome' and 'Don Juan'.

View attachment 83704


James Ehnes playing the violin in the Violin Concertos by Erich Wolfgang Korngold, Samuel Barber and William Walton. Bramwell Tovey conducts the Vancouver Symphony Orchestra.


----------



## Pugg

​*Adam; Giselle.*
_Herbert von Karajan _conducting :tiphat:


----------



## Orfeo

*Right now
*









*And later*










*And then*










*And then* (_Shebalin's Sinfonietta on Russian Folk Themes_)


----------



## Pugg

​
*Schubert*: Death And The Maiden & String Quintet In C Major

Pavel Haas quartet with Danjulo Ishizaka (cello)


----------



## Vasks

*Sammartini - Overture in G minor (Gini/Dynamic)
Molter - Trumpet Concerto, MWV IV, No. 12 (Touvron/RCA)
Graun - Sonata a tre in A major (Ensemble Baroque de Limoges/Auvidis Astree)
Handel - Organ Concerto, Op. 4, No. 5 (Nicholson/Hyperion)*


----------



## elgar's ghost

Final instalment of Beethoven's piano sonatas and chamber works throughout this afternoon and early evening - and what magnificent works with which to bring the curtain down.

Piano Sonata no.29 in B-flat - _Hammerklavier_ op.106 (1817-18), Piano Sonata no.30 in E op.109 (1820), Piano Sonata no.31 in A-flat op.110 (1821) and Piano Sonata no.32 in C-minor op.111 (1821-22):










String Quartet no.12 in E-flat op.127 (1824-25), String Quartet no.15 in A-minor op.132 (1825), String Quartet no.13 in B-flat op.130 (1825), _Große Fuge_ in B-flat for string quartet op.133 (1826), String Quartet no.14 in C-sharp minor op.131 (1826) and String Quartet no.16 in F op.135 (1826):


----------



## Pugg

​
*Meyerbeer: Robert Le Diable*

Bryan Hymel (Robert), Matial Defontaine (Raimbaut), Carmen Giannattasio (Alice), Patrizia Ciofi (Isabelle), Alastair Miles (Bertram), Carlo Striuli (Alberti), Angelo Nardinocchi (Un Chevalier), Francesco Pittari (Un heraut - le maitre de cerimonie), Paolo Gloriante (Un Chevalier), Elena Memoli (Une dame d'honneur)

Orchestra Filarmonica Salernitana Giuseppe Verdi' & Coro del Teatro dell'Opera di Salerno, Daniel Oren


----------



## Adam Hegg

Daniel Hope's The Romantic Violinist: A Celebration of Joseph Joachim with the Royal Stockholm Phil. A lovely listen as I attend to prepping the day's work for my students.


----------



## Fugue Meister

Since there has been so much on Vaughan Williams, I'm playing through his complete concertos starting with the bass tuba one. I might throw in his string quartets and phantasy quintet for good measure. I'm looking forward to this as these are works I don't know as well as the symphonies.


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 2012, 1992.


----------



## Kieran

I never really got into string quartets before, I much prefer the string trio or quintet, don't ask me why because I have no logical reason for it. But I'd listen to Schubert's string quintet before any of his great quartets, and Wolfie's string quintets and trio are staples on my phone, but the quartets have been gathering dust. But the other day, the poster Sonija, of this parish, asked me what I thought of #15 in d-minor and I took it out, and have been round the clock with it, more or less. The amateur ear in me hears references to K377 in the variations of the last movement, and maybe I hear a bit of Kreuzer sonata echoing from the future in some of the violin effects of that movement, also.

The Franz Schubert String Quartet of Vienna are wheeling this one about, and a bit special it is, too..


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Oh my gosh... I DARE you to listen to this one track all the way through! HOT STUFFFF!!


----------



## Triplets

Bruckner, Symphony #4, Janowski,Suisse Romande, Pentatone SACD a beautifully recorded and well played version of Bruckner's most colorful work. Janowski plays it straight no excessive rubato or lingering. a very satisfying recording. Did I mention that the sonics are superb?


----------



## starthrower

Just stumbled onto this early work for six ondes martenots.


----------



## ShropshireMoose

Peterson-Berger: Symphony No.5 in B Minor "Solitude"/Violin Concerto in F-sharp Minor Ulf Wallin/Norrkoping Symphony Orchestra/Michail Jurowski

The final disc in what has proved to be a most enjoyable set, the 5th Symphony is good, but the Violin Concerto is superb, one of the best things in the set. Played for all it's worth (and that's a great deal) by Ulf Wallin, a marvellous violinist, it is so good that I'm going to play it again, immediately. I'm so glad to have discovered this composer and in such well played and recorded performances. Wonderful stuff.


----------



## Vronsky

*Debussy: Images 1&2 · Children's corner (Benedetti Michelangeli)*










Claude Debussy: Images 1 & 2 *·* Children's corner
Arturo Benedetti Michelangeli


----------



## KenOC

Something new and surprising. Beethoven's Op. 109 Piano Sonata (and others) played by Aldo Ciccolini. I know him best for his Satie! But here he is with a complete Beethoven cycle and, from the sonatas I've heard so far, one of fine quality. There are only two reviews on Amazon, both accurate IMO. But the price...


----------



## seven four

Messiaen Edition, disks 1 & 2


----------



## DavidA

Brahms Piano concerto 1

Serkin / Szell

Titanic virtuosity


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Manxfeeder

*Varese, Arcana, Martin, Concerto for 7 Wind Instruments*


----------



## Balthazar

*Reich ~ Drumming*

The Ictus Ensemble bangs it out.


----------



## schigolch




----------



## Guest

Xenakis
Orchestral Works, vol 2.

Luxembourg Symphony Orchestra, Tamayo.


----------



## drnlaw

Ludolf Nielsen, Symphony No. 3 (1914) 
On YouTube here: 



Astoundingly mature and beautiful piece of music. Brucknerian but more to the point than Bruckner ever is. One of the finest late-Romantic symphonies of the 20th century.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Vaughan Williams, Symphony No. 8*

Bryden Thomson's recording. Then on to Ludolf Nielsen's 3rd symphony.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

drnlaw said:


> Ludolf Nielsen, Symphony No. 3 (1914)
> On YouTube here:
> 
> 
> 
> Astoundingly mature and beautiful piece of music. Brucknerian but more to the point than Bruckner ever is. One of the finest late-Romantic symphonies of the 20th century.


Is 'being to the point' the point, with Bruckner? It's his glorious winding journey to wherever it is he's going that does it for me.

Current listening:

*Carlo Gesualdo da Venusa
Madrigals, book 5*
Delitiae Musicae, Marco Longhini [Naxos, 2013]










*Frank Bridge
The Hag
Two Songs of Robert Bridges 
Two Intermezzi from 'Threads'
Two Old English Songs
Two Entr'actes
Valse Intermezzo à cordes
Todessehnsucht
Sir Roger de Coverley*
BBC National Orchestra of Wales, Richard Hickox - [Chandos, 2005]

Volume 5 is mostly Bridge's 'light classical' works. They are very attractive, and I can't imagine why some of them are not better known.


----------



## Alfacharger

The "H" es today with Herrmann and Handel.










The reissue from Musical Heritage Society.


----------



## bejart

Christoph Forster (1693-1745): Oboe Concerto in C Minor

Bela Banfalvi leading the Budapest Strings -- Lajos Lencses, oboe


----------



## Blancrocher

Malcolm Arnold: Chamber Works (Nash Ensemble)


----------



## Adam Hegg

Blancrocher said:


> View attachment 83699
> 
> 
> Mahler: Symphony 7 (Abbado; BPO)


This post inspired me to listen to this recording on my run tonight. I was an avid runner for years and fell into a profound depression from which I am only now emerging thanks to two things: concert music and getting myself running again. This was the perfect marraige tonight. Had my best run in months and had this beautiful, butt-kicking and intimate recording as company. Thanks for the nudge.


----------



## Blancrocher

Szymanowski: Stabat Mater / Veni Creator / Litany to the Virgin (Stryja)


----------



## Blancrocher

Adam Hegg said:


> This post inspired me to listen to this recording on my run tonight. I was an avid runner for years and fell into a profound depression from which I am only now emerging thanks to two things: concert music and getting myself running again. This was the perfect marraige tonight. Had my best run in months and had this beautiful, butt-kicking and intimate recording as company. Thanks for the nudge.


It's an amazing recording, isn't it? I seldom gravitate toward live recordings, but Abbado & co. did some amazing Mahler--I find that 7th particularly haunting; his recording with Chicago is good too, but this one's special.


----------



## deprofundis

I was lisening to *missa d'Avignon *woaw, what a tremendous effort, i Wonder why no one mention this one yet in stunning masses, i did not had luck finding Barcelona mass or toulouse mass time will tell.So messe d'Avignon is stunning and this is a meak word, it's a mass but since avignon was a stronghold of ars subtilior(Solage) the mass is a bit odd in a good way.


----------



## senza sordino

Mahler 3rd Symphony. For me, this is the least familiar of his symphonies. Now that I've got this recording I'll listen more frequently and become more familiar with it.

View attachment 83723


----------



## Adam Hegg

Blancrocher said:


> It's an amazing recording, isn't it? I seldom gravitate toward live recordings, but Abbado & co. did some amazing Mahler--I find that 7th particularly haunting; his recording with Chicago is good too, but this one's special.


I really is. Now, I am going to sit on my porch and listen it again, sadly not all in one go as there is much to do and I have tiny children...but as fulfilling as a listen while doing things can be...I want to pay fuller attention to this one. Thanks again for bringing it to my attention.


----------



## Guest

Fantasia and Sonata in C minor. This set has perhaps the most realistic piano sound I have yet heard. Wonderful playing, too.


----------



## Jeffrey Smith

Blancrocher said:


> View attachment 83699
> 
> 
> Mahler: Symphony 7 (Abbado; BPO)


Simply the best recording of M7.

Meanwhile, tonight's feature presentation


----------



## drnlaw

Adam Hegg said:


> This post inspired me to listen to this recording on my run tonight. I was an avid runner for years and fell into a profound depression from which I am only now emerging thanks to two things: concert music and getting myself running again. This was the perfect marraige tonight. Had my best run in months and had this beautiful, butt-kicking and intimate recording as company. Thanks for the nudge.


I have been wrestling with the Mahler 7th since I first heard it 50 years ago (Bernstein on Columbia, boxed set with the 8th), and have yet to make friends with it. It is by a wide margin my least fav of the Mahler symphonies, but I'll try it again with this recording sometime in the next day or two.


----------



## Chronochromie

drnlaw said:


> I have been wrestling with the Mahler 7th since I first heard it 50 years ago (Bernstein on Columbia, boxed set with the 8th), and have yet to make friends with it. It is by a wide margin my least fav of the Mahler symphonies, but I'll try it again with this recording sometime in the next day or two.


If that one doesn't work, try the Gielen recording.


----------



## Pugg

J. Strauss II: Graduation Ball - Ballet Suite (arr. Dorati)
Gluck & Grétry: Ballet suites Sir George Solti


----------



## Pugg

schigolch said:


>


Stunning recording, have this one once bought second hand on vinyl :tiphat:


----------



## Guest

Adam Hegg said:


> This post inspired me to listen to this recording on my run tonight. I was an avid runner for years and fell into a profound depression from which I am only now emerging thanks to two things: concert music and getting myself running again. This was the perfect marraige tonight. Had my best run in months and had this beautiful, butt-kicking and intimate recording as company. Thanks for the nudge.


I can't comment on the recording, but as a fellow runner I can attest to the psychological as well as physical health it brings.


----------



## Pugg

​*Mozart; Exsultate Jubilate *and other sacred aria's
_Edith Mathis _


----------



## Pugg

* Ravel*: Daphnis et Chloé Suite 2
Debussy: Nocturnes
Paul Paray conducting.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Penultimate instalment of Korngold's works last night and later when I'm home.

Soundtrack to the film _The Sea Hawk_ WoO (1940), _Prayer_ for tenor, female choir and organ [Text: F. Werfel] op.32 (1941), _Tomorrow_ - symphonic poem for mezzo-soprano, female choir and orchestra [Text: M. Kennedy] op.33 (1942), String Quartet no.3 in D op.34 (1944-45) and Violin Concerto in D op.35 (1945, but incorporating four themes derived from movie scores composed in the 1930s).


----------



## Pugg

​
The one and only; *Leontyne Price *
1. La Traviata / Act I / E strano, è strano! - Leontyne Price / Ryland Davies / Fausto Cleva
2. La Traviata / Act I / Ah, fors' è lui - Leontyne Price / Ryland Davies / Fausto Cleva
3. La Traviata / Act I / Sempre libera - Leontyne Price / Fausto Cleva
4. Eugene Onegin / Act II (Letter Scene) / Puskai pogibnu ya - Leontyne Price / Fausto Cleva
5. Eugene Onegin / Act II (Letter Scene) / Ya k vam pishu - Leontyne Price / Fausto Cleva
6. Eugene Onegin / Act II (Letter Scene) / Net, nikomu na svete - Leontyne Price / Fausto Cleva
7. Eugene Onegin / Act II (Letter Scene) / No tak i byt'! - Leontyne Price / Fausto Cleva
8. Don Carlo / Act V / Tu che le vanità conoscesti del mondo - Leontyne Price / Fausto Cleva
9. Ariadne auf Naxos / Act I / Es gibt ein Reich - Leontyne Price / Fausto Cleva
10. Fidelio, Op. 72 / Act I / Abscheulicher! Wo eilst du hin? - Fausto Cleva / Leontyne Pric


----------



## Pugg

​
*Handel: Judas Maccabaeus, HWV 63*
Sung in German

_Ernst Haefliger, Peter Schreier, Theo Adam & Gundula Janowitz_

Solistenvereinigung, Großer Chor des Berliner Rundfunks & Rundfunk-Sinfonieorchester Berlin, Helmut Koch


----------



## ShropshireMoose

Rimsky-Korsakov: Capriccio Espagnol
Debussy: Prelude a l'apres midi d'un faune
Chabrier: Espana Halle Orchestra/Sir John Barbirolli

Atterberg: Symphony No.6 in C, Op.31 Royal Philharmonic Society Orchestra/Sir Thomas Beecham

A 10" LP of Barbirolli and the Halle to start the day off. I have many recordings of Capriccio Espagnol, but for all that many of them are by more virtuosic orchestras than the Halle, none capture the spirit of the music quite as well as this. There is an absolute joy in their playing that I've never heard the like of from anyone else in this piece. The Debussy and Chabrier items are good too. Atterberg's 6th Symphony is another delight, and this 1928 recording sounds amazing, Dutton have done a first rate job on it, you'd think you were listening to a good mono recording from the 1950s. Wonderful stuff.


----------



## AClockworkOrange

*Klemperer in Philadelphia - Vol.2*









Volume 2 finally arrived, waiting on the doormat when I got home from work yesterday evening. Listening to this set, I am struck by the quality of both the performances and the playing. Magnificent in all regards.

Klemperer's clarity and detail are all present, the orchestra responding well to the Maestro. The tempos in the Beethoven are not the swiftest but there is always a sense of forward momentum and the aforementioned detail and clarity make these pieces rewarding listening. The same can equally be said of the Mozart.

The highlight for me though is the recording of Schumann's Fourth Symphony. Klemperer at his peak in high gear. It sounds effortless and flows so naturally.

The two volumes of Klemperer in Philadelphia have really impressed me. Pristine Classical have definitely won me over.


----------



## Pugg

​*Schumann; Cello concerto
Yo-Yo Ma.*


----------



## bejart

Anton Fils (1733-1760): Sinfonia in G Minor

Concerto Koln


----------



## Pugg

​
*Howard Hanson*; Symphony 2
*Barber*; Violin concerto
Leonard Slatkin conducting .


----------



## Blancrocher

Bartok: String Quartets (Alban Berg Quartet)


----------



## George O

Joseph Haydn (1732-1809): Concerto for Violoncello and Orchestra in D Major, Hob. VIIb/2

Serge Prokofieff (1891-1953): Concertino in G minor for Violoncello and Orchestra, op 132

David Geringas, cello
Das Sinfonieorchester des Norddeutschen Rundfunks / Woldemar Nelsson

on Eurodisc (West Germany), from 1979


----------



## Pugg

​
*Grieg*iano Concerto in A minor, Op. 16

*Moszkowski*iano Concerto in E major, Op. 59

*Joseph Moog* (piano)

Deutsche Radio Philharmonie Saarbrucken Kaiserslautern, Nicholas Milton


----------



## realdealblues

*Gustav Mahler*
Symphony No. 1 in D minor, "Titan"









Leonard Bernstein/Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra
*[Rec. 1987]*


----------



## Pugg

*Frederica von Stade*

**

_DISC 1: Columbia M 33307 - Arias & Duets - J. Blegen/F. von Stade (1975)_

1. Duets / Botschaft, Op. 74, No. 8 - Frederica von Stade / Judith Blegen
2. Duets / Das Glück, Op. 79, No. 15 - Frederica von Stade / Judith Blegen
3. Chanson perpétuelle
4. Die Verschworenen, D. 787: "Ich schleiche bang und still" - Judith Blegen
5. Endimione e Cintia: "Se geloso e il mio core" - Judith Blegen
6. Le nozze di Figaro: "Non so più"
7. Le bonheur est chose légère - Judith Blegen
8. Duets / Klänge (II), Op. 66, No. 2 - Frederica von Stade / Judith Blegen
9. Duets / Klosterfräulein, Op. 61, No. 2 - Frederica von Stade / Judith Blegen
10. Duets / Phänomen, Op. 61, No. 3 - Frederica von Stade / Judith Blegen
11. Duets / Weg der Liebe (I), Op. 20, No. 1 - Frederica von Stade / Judith Blegen
12. Duets / Weg der Liebe (II), Op. 20, No. 2 - Frederica von Stade / Judith Blegen
13. Duets / Walpurgisnacht, Op. 75, No. 4 - Frederica von Stade / Judith Blegen


----------



## drnlaw

Chronochromie said:


> If that one doesn't work, try the Gielen recording.


Okay, I will. Thanks. There has to be SOMEONE out there who can make me appreciate it.


----------



## drnlaw

elgars ghost said:


> Penultimate instalment of Korngold's works last night and later when I'm home.
> 
> Soundtrack to the film _The Sea Hawk_ WoO (1940), _Prayer_ for tenor, female choir and organ [Text: F. Werfel] op.32 (1941), _Tomorrow_ - symphonic poem for mezzo-soprano, female choir and orchestra [Text: M. Kennedy] op.33 (1942), String Quartet no.3 in D op.34 (1944-45) and Violin Concerto in D op.35 (1945, but incorporating four themes derived from movie scores composed in the 1930s).


One of my favorite composers. Die Tote Stadt is definitely a desert island opera for me, but there is almost nothing he wrote that I don't like.


----------



## drnlaw

Pugg said:


> ​
> *Howard Hanson*; Symphony 2
> *Barber*; Violin concerto
> Leonard Slatkin conducting .


The Hanson Second so wallows in its arch-Romanticism that it embarrasses me to admit that I really like it.

There, now my dirty little secret is out.


----------



## Pugg

drnlaw said:


> The Hanson Second so wallows in its arch-Romanticism that it embarrasses me to admit that I really like it.
> 
> There, now my dirty little secret is out.


I will keep your secret safe


----------



## Pugg

​
*Ginastera*: Estancia, Variaciones concertantes & Harp Concerto

Ginastera:Estancia - dance suite, Op. 8a
Variaciones concertantes Op. 23
Harp Concerto, Op. 25

_Magdalena Barrera_ (harp)

Orquestra Ciudad de Granada, Josep Pons


----------



## realdealblues

drnlaw said:


> I have been wrestling with the Mahler 7th since I first heard it 50 years ago (Bernstein on Columbia, boxed set with the 8th), and have yet to make friends with it. It is by a wide margin my least fav of the Mahler symphonies, but I'll try it again with this recording sometime in the next day or two.


Wow, just can't imagine not loving the 7th. I've got over 40 recordings of the 7th and to me that early Bernstein recording with the New York Philharmonic is still the finest on record. Different strokes but if Lenny doesn't get you loving that work, maybe it's just not for you. I will listen to a work several days in a row and then if I still don't bond with it I will give it a year and try again, if I still don't like it after several years I move on. If 50 years have gone by and you still haven't bonded with that work, it may just not be for you.


----------



## DavidA

Bartok Piano concerto 2 / Entrement / Bernstein


----------



## Vasks

*Kern - Overture to "O,Lady! Lady!!" (McGlinn/EMI)
Ornstein - Impressions of the Thames (Wever/Naxos)
Piston - Incredible Flutist (Slatkin/RCA)*


----------



## drnlaw

realdealblues said:


> Wow, just can't imagine not loving the 7th. I've got over 40 recordings of the 7th and to me that early Bernstein recording with the New York Philharmonic is still the finest on record. Different strokes but if Lenny doesn't get you loving that work, maybe it's just not for you. I will listen to a work several days in a row and then if I still don't bond with it I will give it a year and try again, if I still don't like it after several years I move on. If 50 years have gone by and you still haven't bonded with that work, it may just not be for you.


I have a half dozen or so recordings of it, nothing very recent, and the closest I've come to feeling any warmth toward it is the Levine/CSO recording on RCA. But I'm going to try at least a couple more times, with the recordings mentioned in the last two or three pages of this thread, and if I still can't warm up to it, I'll probably just give up. As you say, if I haven't bonded with it in 50 years, having listened to it probably 20 or 30 times over those 50 years, including one live performance, it's probably never going to do it for me.


----------



## Easy Goer

Mozart - Violin Sonatas 17-25. Henryk Szeryng Violin Ingrid Haebler Piano


----------



## Pugg

​
*Verdi: Macbeth*

_Sherrill Milnes (Macbeth), Fiorenza Cossotto (Lady Macbeth), Jose Carreras (Macduff), Ruggero Raimondi _(Banco), Giuliano Bernardi (Malcolm), Maria Borgato (Dama), Carlo Del Bosco (Medico)

Ambrosian Opera Chorus & New Philharmonia Orchestra,* Riccardo Muti*:tiphat:


----------



## drnlaw

TurnaboutVox said:


> Is 'being to the point' the point, with Bruckner? It's his glorious winding journey to wherever it is he's going that does it for me.


TV, I understand and even agree somewhat with your point. I don't know that I am a HUGE Bruckner fan, but I appreciate his music, especially the later symphonies. But for people who are not particularly Bruckner fans, often they find him to be rather long-winded, and I didn't want to turn people off from trying the Ludolf Nielsen 3rd out of fear that his Brucknerian influences would extend to its length - although, at 53 minutes, I guess it does approach some of the shorter Bruckner symphonies in length.


----------



## Balthazar

*Mahler ~ Symphony No. 7*

Leonard Bernstein leads the New York Philharmonic Orchestra.


----------



## Mahlerian

drnlaw said:


> I have a half dozen or so recordings of it, nothing very recent, and the closest I've come to feeling any warmth toward it is the Levine/CSO recording on RCA. But I'm going to try at least a couple more times, with the recordings mentioned in the last two or three pages of this thread, and if I still can't warm up to it, I'll probably just give up. As you say, if I haven't bonded with it in 50 years, having listened to it probably 20 or 30 times over those 50 years, including one live performance, it's probably never going to do it for me.


Why do you feel you dislike the work?


----------



## DavidA

Richter at Carnegie Hall 1960

Schumann Fantasie


----------



## drnlaw

Mahlerian said:


> Why do you feel you dislike the work?


Mahlerian, I don't know. To me it is cold and mechanical compared to most of his other stuff. Maybe I just don't like the tunes. I just don't know. I can only say that I've been a huge Mahler fan since the first time I heard the First Symphony at about 13 or 14 years of age, and have never had any problem at all warming up to anything else he ever wrote, including his vocal works and even his Piano Quartet, such as it is - but listening to the Seventh is merely a duty I carry out from time to time, since he went to all the trouble of writing it.


----------



## Mahlerian

drnlaw said:


> Mahlerian, I don't know. To me it is cold and mechanical compared to most of his other stuff. Maybe I just don't like the tunes. I just don't know. I can only say that I've been a huge Mahler fan since the first time I heard the First Symphony at about 13 or 14 years of age, and have never had any problem at all warming up to anything else he ever wrote, including his vocal works and even his Piano Quartet, such as it is - but listening to the Seventh is merely a duty I carry out from time to time, since he went to all the trouble of writing it.


Well, if you don't know, I really don't know what I could say to give you a key to the work. I'm sorry that you don't enjoy it.

I will say that I personally find the work far from cold or mechanical, and I feel the climax of the first movement's development is one of the most breathtakingly gorgeous sections Mahler ever wrote. The Andante amoroso is also a favorite, and the finale is a riot of constant activity. I hope you'll discover it someday, but if you don't, at least you have all of Mahler's other works to enjoy.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Final instalment of Korngold tonight.

Soundtrack to the film _Deception_ [includes original version of what was to become the Cello Concerto in C op.37] WoO (1946), Cello Concerto in C [expanded version derived from the aforementioned movie score] op.37 (1946), _Symphonic Serenade_ for string orchestra in B-flat op.39 (1947-48), Symphony in F-sharp op.40 (1947-52) and _Sonnett für Wien_ for voice and piano [Text: H. Kaltneker] op.41 (1953):


----------



## jim prideaux

Sibelius-Karelia Music (1893) performed by Ollila and the Tampere P.O.


----------



## jim prideaux

jim prideaux said:


> Sibelius-Karelia Music (1893) performed by Ollila and the Tampere P.O.


the more familiar Suite in it's original context and arguably with more room to breathe!

hope I do not appear full of my owm self importance by sticking up two posts about the same thing-I hit the wrong button!


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Vaughan Williams, Symphonies Nos. 5 and 6*

I still don't know if I like these symphonies. 5 is okay, but 6 was making my mind wander.


----------



## AClockworkOrange

*Richard Strauss Orchestral Pieces - Rudolf Kempe & Staatskapelle Dresden*









In a Richard Strauss frame of mind, I have decided to dip into Rudolf Kempe's luxurious orchestral recordings with the Staatskapelle Dresden.

CD1:

Also Sprach Zarathustra Op.30
Tod und Verklärung Op.24
Der Rosenkavalier Op.59 - Waltz Suite
Capriccio Op.85 - Moonlight Music (Peter Damm - Solo Horn)


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Robert Casadesus, Concerto for Piano and Orchestra No. 2*

I don't know why this disappeared from the repertoire. The first movement is energetic, laced with rhythm shifts; the second movement is a study in suspended time; and the last movement is, for lack of a better word, charming.

It's a nice lollipop attached to the end of a great box set.


----------



## tortkis

Alonso Mudarra: Tres Libros de Musica en Cifras para Vihuela - Hopkinson Smith (Astree)


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Beethoven, Symphony No. 7*

James Leonard in his AllMusic review said, "For listeners who want a good time, call Thomas Beecham." This is definitely fun to hear.


----------



## Haydn man

Exploring more of this set that I purchased for £9.99 on iTunes, a real bargain
Certainly a new take for me on Schubert. Have just listened to The Unifinished and it is very different to the Sinopoli version I have had for many years, being to my ears not as dark or intense.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

*Carlo Gesualdo da Venosa
Madrigals Book 6*
Delitiæ Musicæ, Marco Longhini [Naxos, 2013]

Complex and magnificent music. Unusually for me and early music I actually own a copy of these three discs. Well worthwhile.


----------



## DavidA

Brahms piano concerto 2 

Richter / CSO / Leinsdorf

The greatest performance on disc imo. Pity Richter himself couldn't find anything he liked about it. Oh well!


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Ravel, Pavane*


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Bach, Cello Suites Nos. 2, 3, 6*

I have Bylsma, Yo-Yo Ma, and Rostropovich. I'm deciding whether to keep this one or throw it back.


----------



## Mahlerian

Sessions: When Lilacs Last in the Dooryard Bloom'd
Tanglewood Festival Chorus, Boston Symphony Orchestra, cond. Ozawa









Schubert: Symphony No. 8 in B minor "Unfinished," Grand Duo in C (arranged for orchestra by Joseph Joachim)
Chamber Orchestra of Europe, cond. Abbado


----------



## KenOC

Beethoven's Hammerklavier Sonata, played by Annie Fischer on (I believe) a behemoth Bosendorfer.


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Vasks

KenOC said:


> Beethoven's Hammerklavier Sonata, played by Annie Fischer on (I believe) a behemoth Bosendorfer.


What is the sound like on this set?


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Bruckner, Symphony No. 8*

This is well done, but Inbal isn't blowing me out of the water with this one.


----------



## Sloe

I am listening on radio to symphony number three by Jean Sibelius performed by the BBC National Orchestra in Wales.


----------



## bejart

Mozart: Serenade in D Major, KV 203

Gil Sharon leading the Amati Chamber Orchestra


----------



## Marschallin Blair

*


GregMitchell said:












Tubin is a composer whose music I have always been meaning to investigate. Now, with all my CDs temporarily in storage, seems a good time to listen via Spotify. The only other Tubin I have heard is the 3rd, which I have on a BBC Music Magazine CD called Baltic Voyage: Music of Estonia, but the 4th is the one most people recommend as a way in, so that's what I chose today.

Must say I'm liking this rather a lot and am looking forward to trying some of the others.

Click to expand...

*I love that Tubin cd for the first movement of the _Fourth Symphony_, which although inconsistent in emotional resonance, has some absolutely de-LIGHT-ful parts to it. Charming, bucolic, and Britishy sounding to the Marsch's ears in every way.


----------



## KenOC

Vasks said:


> What is the sound like on this set?


A bit harsh sometimes, and somewhat variable since it was recorded over a long period of time. But not bad at all.

The whole set of Annie Fischer's Beethoven Sonatas is currently available as a download for $9.99, a super bargain.

http://www.cduniverse.com/productinfo.asp?pid=9039500&style=classical&setpref=mp3


----------



## George O

Sergey Sergeyevich Prokofiev (1891-1953)

Symphony No. 6 in E flat minor, op 111

Waltz Suite, op 110

Scottish National Orchestra / Neeme Jarvi

on Chandos (London), from 1985


----------



## opus55

Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8
_London Philharmonic Orchestra|Adrian Boult_










If I stay awake then I'll listen to the other symphony on the same disc - No.9


----------



## pmsummer

TINTO
_Iberian Music of the 16th and 17th Centuries_
*Los Otros*
Hille Perl - Viola de Gamba
Lee Santana - Chitarrone
Steve Player - Baroque Guitar

_Deutsche Harmonia Mundi_


----------



## Janspe

P. I. Tchaikovsky: the complete ballet *Swan Lake*, Op. 20; performed by Charles Dutoit and the Orchestre Symphonique de Montréal.









Ughh, _so much_ Tchaikovsky all at once, I think my head is going to explode. Charming though it is, his music isn't always my cup of tea...


----------



## opus55

Beethoven: Piano Trios Nos 1 and 5
_Chung Trio_


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 2004, 2000.


----------



## deprofundis

Im lisening to ars nova pionner *Philippe de Vitry*, on his bio on wikipedia it were stated Vitry was an anti-Pérotin well kind of.He sound more like Machaut yet years before him, except Machaut were more adventureous more complex,


----------



## bejart

Haydn: Piano Sonata No.60 in C Major

Glenn Gould, piano


----------



## Cosmos

Indoctrinating my roommate by talking about Schoenberg. Showed him a bit of Pierrot Lunaire, now moving onto the work I've mentioned here dozens of times by now I'd guess,

The piano concerto.


----------



## Pugg

HAYDN Sonata, Hob.XVI:44
CHOPIN Ballade No.3


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Character.

Intellect.

Beauty.

Such sublime singing from the Duchess always invites me to silence.

Schwarzkopf's "_Ich danke Fraulein_" for me is Strauss in the highest and most exalted sense of the word: 'Aristotelian'; Strauss as he "should and ought to be."










This really is a charming little disc. I thank SLGO for posting it earlier.


----------



## Pugg

​*Schubert: Symphony 3 & 8*
V.P Carlos Kleiber


----------



## Marschallin Blair

I love the "La, La, La, La" female chorus part. Gorgeous. Fun. Feminine.










Hickox's _Florida Suite_










Philip Sainton, "The Island"


----------



## Pugg

bejart said:


> Haydn: Piano Sonata No.60 in C Major
> 
> Glenn Gould, piano


One of his best recordings :tiphat:


----------



## Pugg

Next on:

​
*
Verdi; Requiem *
Arroyo/ Veasey/Domingo/ Raimondo.
Leonard Bernstein conducting.


----------



## jim prideaux

early leisurely start to a working day with Schumann's 1st and 2nd symphonies performed by Philippe Herreweghe and the Orchestre des Champs Elysees......

.....and now at work-I pod-Mendelssohn 3rd and 4th symphonies preformed by Levine and the BPO......marvellous!


----------



## Pugg

​
*Wetz*:Symphony No. 2 in A major, Op. 47
Kleist Overture, Op. 16

Staatsphilharmonie Rheinland-Pfalz


----------



## DavidA

Rachmaninov Piano concerto 1

Richter / Leningrad Phil / Sanderling


----------



## Pugg

​
*Berlioz: Béatrice et Bénédict
*
Yvonne Minton (Béatrice), Plácido Domingo (Bénédict), Ileana Cotrubas (Héro), Nadine Denize (Ursule), Roger Soyer (Claudio), Dietrich Fischer-Dieskau (Somarone), John Macurdy (Don Pedro), Genevieve Page (narrator)

Orchestre de Paris, Choeur de l'Orchestre de Paris, Daniel Barenboim


----------



## Pugg

*Wonderful springday*

​Vivaldi; Four Seasons
Boston Symphony Orchestra / Ozawa..


----------



## Muse Wanderer

These are outstanding recordings of Sebastian's two greatest sacred compositions and the best I have heard so far

Herreweghe absolutely nailed the St Matthew's Passion with his 1999 recording. It is such a thrilling experience, the music is effortless, the voices heartfelt, the tempi sublime. Emotional and expressive music from beginning to end.










I am now listening to his Mass in B minor (Harmonia Mundi recording) and it is such a majestic tower of beauty, heavenly, mesmerising, wonderful. Herreweghe again manages to unify the work into one monumental entity.










Thank you Philippe for such sublime conducting


----------



## Pugg

​
Continuing with the new box :* Frederica von Stade *

1. Chants D'Auvergne / Vol I, No. 2: Baïlèro
2. Chants D'Auvergne / Vol. IV, No. 2: Oï, Ayaï
3. Chants D'Auvergne / Vol. II, No. 4: La Delaïssádo
4. Chants D'Auvergne / Vol. III, No. 2: Passo Pel Prat
5. Chants D'Auvergne / Vol. V, No. 6: Tè, L'Oco Tè!
6. Chants D'Auvergne / Vol. IV, No. 3: Pour L'Enfant
7. Chants D'Auvergne / Vol. II, No. 5: 2 Bourrées - N'aï pas iéu de Mîo - Lo Calhè
8. Chants D'Auvergne / Vol. IV, No. 6: Lou Coucut
9. Chants D'Auvergne / Vol. II, No. 2: L'Antouèno
10. Chants D'Auvergne / Vol. IV, No. 4: Chut, Chut
11. Chants D'Auvergne / Vol. III, No. 4: Brezairola - Royal Philharmonic Orchestra
12. Chants D'Auvergne / Vol. V, No. 7: Uno Jionto Pastouro - Royal Philharmonic Orchestra
13. Chants D'Auvergne / Vol. III, No. 1: Lo Fïolaire - Royal Philharmonic Orchestra
14. Chants D'Auvergne / Vol. I, No. 3: 3 Bourrées - L'Aio de Rotso - Ound'onoren Gorda? - Obal, Din Lou Limouzi - Royal Philharmonic Orchestra


----------



## Pugg

​
*Borodin; Symphony 1 & 2*
Rotterdam Philharmonic orchestra / Valery Gergiev


----------



## Pugg

​
*Renée Fleming - Bel Canto*

*Bellini:*
Ah! Se una volta sola...Ah, non credea mirarti...Ah! non giunge uman pensiero...(from La Sonnambula)
Ah, non credea mirarti (from La Sonnambula)
Ah! non giunge uman pensiero (from La Sonnambula)
Oh! s'io potessi dissipar le nubi (from Il Pirata)
Col sorriso d'innocenza (from Il Pirata)
Oh! Sole! Ti vela di tenebre oscure (from Il Pirata)

*Donizetti:*
Abbraciami...Il più tenero suon d'arpa...Ah non sai qual prestigio si cela (from Maria Padilla)
Figlio, e spento...Era desso il figlio mio (from Lucrezia Borgia)

*Rossini:*
Serenai vaghirai...Bel raggio lusinghier (from Semiramide)
Armida: D'amor al dolce impero

Renée Fleming (soprano)

Coro del Maggio Musicale Fiorentino, Orchestra of St Luke's, Patrick Summers


----------



## Vasks

*Monsigny - Overture to "Felix" (Lajuanique/Itowo)
F. J. Haydn - String Quartet in G, Op. 33, No. 5 (Kodaly/Naxos)
Kraus - Symphony in A, VB 128 (Sundkvist/Naxos) *


----------



## Easy Goer

Bruckner - Symphony 4. Herbert von Karajan & The Berlin Philharmonic.


----------



## Blancrocher

Beethoven: Piano Concerto #1, Piano Sonatas #22 and 23 (Richter/Munch)


----------



## regenmusic

Janis Medins - 24 Dainas (Preludes)

Very nice piano music from a Latvian composer (October 9, 1890 — March 4, 1966).


----------



## DavidA

Rachmaninov 3 Berman / Abbado


----------



## DavidA

Blancrocher said:


> View attachment 83751
> 
> 
> Beethoven: Piano Concerto #1, Piano Sonatas #22 and 23 (Richter/Munch)


Listening to this this mornng.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Wagner: Das Liebesverbot*

Hermann Prey (Friedrich), Wolfgang Fassler (Luzio), Robert Schunk (Claudio), Friedrich Lenz (Antonio), Kieth Engen (Angelo), Sabine Hass (Isabella), Pamela Coburn (Marianna), Alfred Kuhn (Brighella), Raimund Grumbach (Danieli), Marianne Seibel (Dorella), Hermann Sapell (Pontio Pilato)

Bayerisches Staatsorchester, Chor der Bayerischen Staatsoper, Wolfgang Sawallisch


----------



## George O

Mozart Arias Sung by Hilde Gueden

Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart (1756-1791)

arias from Don Giovanni, Die Zauberflöte, Le Nozze di Figaro, Idomeneo, Il Re Pastore, and the motet Exsultate, Jubilate

Hilde Gueden, soprano
"with orchestral accompaniment"
[Vienna Philharmonic Orchestra / Josef Krips, Karl Böhm, Erich Kleiber, Clemens Krauss, Alberto Erede]

on London (record made in England), from 1956


----------



## DavidA

Muse Wanderer said:


> These are outstanding recordings of Sebastian's two greatest sacred compositions and the best I have heard so far
> 
> Herreweghe absolutely nailed the St Matthew's Passion with his 1999 recording. It is such a thrilling experience, the music is effortless, the voices heartfelt, the tempi sublime. Emotional and expressive music from beginning to end.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am now listening to his Mass in B minor (Harmonia Mundi recording) and it is such a majestic tower of beauty, heavenly, mesmerising, wonderful. Herreweghe again manages to unify the work into one monumental entity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you Philippe for such sublime conducting


I have the Mass - beautiful - but the first recording of the St Matthew. Very good too. I don't know whether the later one is an improvement.


----------



## pmsummer

THE DHARMA AT BIG SUR
*John Adams*
Tracy Silverman - electric violin
BBC Symphony Orchestra
John Adams - conductor

_Nonesuch_


----------



## pmsummer

MY FATHER KNEW CHARLES IVES
*John Adams*
BBC Symphony Orchestra
John Adams - conductor

_Nonesuch_


----------



## Arsakes

Symphony in C major
Symphony in B flat major
Quintet for guitar & strings No. 9 in C major ('La Ritirada Di Madrid')
Quintet for guitar & strings No. 4 in D major ('Fandango')
Cello Concerto No. 9 in B flat major


----------



## Arsakes

*Pugg* simply knows how to get the most likes here!


----------



## elgar's ghost

First instalment of Ralph Vaughan Williams' choral and vocal works.

_The House of Life_ - six sonnets for voice and piano [Texts: D.G. Rosetti] (1903), _(9) Songs of Travel_ - song cycle for voice and piano [Texts: R.L. Stevenson] (1904), _Toward the Unknown Region_ - song for chorus and orchestra [Text: W. Whitman] (1906), _Fantasia on Christmas Carols_ for baritone, chorus and strings [Texts: trad.] (1912), _On Wenlock Edge_ - song cycle for tenor, piano and string quartet: arr. for orchestra by composer [Texts: A.E. Houseman] (1909 - arr. early 1920s) and _Mass_ in G-minor for unaccompanied choir (1922):










Artists include Anthony Rolfe Johnson (t), Robert Tear (t), Helen Watts (contr), John Barrow (bar), David Wilson (p), City of Guildford Cathedral String Orchestra/Barry Rose, City of Birmingham SO/Simon Rattle, London Philharmonic Orchestra & Choir/Sir Adrian Boult and Choir of King's College, Cambridge/Sir David Willcocks


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1996, 1965 - '68.


----------



## tortkis

Charles Koechlin (1867-1950): Quartets n°1 and n°2 - Ardeo Quartet (Ar Re-Se)









nice, eloquent music.


----------



## DavidA

Mozart Symphonies 40 and 41

Really good performances HIP in stunning sound!


----------



## Jeff W

*In which there is the letter 'M'*

Good afternoon TC! I've been enjoying my day off by relaxing and listening!

View attachment 83757


Piano Concertos No. 11, 13 & 14 by W. A. Mozart. Jos van Immerseel playing the pianoforte and conducting Anima Eterna. By far my favorite set of Mozart's Piano Concertos on period instruments.

View attachment 83758


Gustav Mahler's 'Songs of a Wayfarer' and the Symphony No. 1. Klaus Tennstedt conducts the London Philharmonic with Thomas Hampson singing the baritone part in 'Songs'.
View attachment 83759


The Piano Trios by Felix Mendelssohn. Yo-Yo Ma plays cello, Itzhak Perlman plays violin and Emanuel Ax plays piano. Excellent recording all around.

View attachment 83760


Now on is Modest Mussorgsky's 'Pictures at an Exhibition' in the original piano version with Vladimir Ashkenazy and Ashkenazy's own orchestration of the piece conducted by himself with the Philharmonia Orchestra playing.


----------



## Balthazar

*Rzewski ~ The People United Will Never Be Defeated!*

A recent recording (2014) by Ursula Oppens who commissioned the work and premiered it in 1976 at the Kennedy Center in Washington, D.C.


----------



## Guest

Balthazar said:


> *Rzewski ~ The People United Will Never Be Defeated!*
> 
> A recent recording (2014) by Ursula Oppens who commissioned the work and premiered it in 1976 at the Kennedy Center in Washington, D.C.


Interesting, I didn't know she'd commissioned it.

Contemporary classic.


----------



## KenOC

Brahms, Piano Concerto No. 1. Paul Lewis, piano, Swedish RSO, Daniel Harding conducting. A fine performance.


----------



## severance68

Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 5
George Szell/Cleveland Orchestra 
Recorded October 23, 1959 at Severance Hall, Cleveland 
Sony Classical (Great Performances series), 2006 reissue










My favorite of Tchaikovsky's symphonies.


----------



## Mahlerian

Schubert: Symphony No. 9 in C "Great," Rosamunde Overture
Chamber Orchestra of Europe, cond. Abbado


----------



## AClockworkOrange

Elgar's 'The Dream of Gerontius' - Part 1 as performed by Adrian Boult & the New Philharmonia Orchestra with Helen Watts, Nicolai Gedda and Robert Lloyd and the London Philharmonic Choir.

I had an Elgarian itch and this was the first piece that came to mind. This is the first time I have listened to this version, which is from Boult's 'The Complete EMI Recordings'. So far, so very good. Boult has a superb gift here with Elgar - as impressive here as I found him to be with Brahms & Wagner.

Boult seems to be somewhat underrated these days beyond a few recordings which is a pity as he has much to offer. This recording of Gerontius (Pt.1) has proven fantastic up to now. All of the Singers - Soloists and Choir alike perform superbly - Gedda caught my ear immediately. The quality here seems to defy time and stands strongly indeed.

If I had the energy, I would continue into Part 2 but that will have to wait until tomorrow. The pitfall of late night listening.


----------



## Guest

A powerful performance and wonderfully recorded in SACD audio.


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1965.


----------



## KenOC

Aaron Jay Kernis: Colored Field (cello concerto). Truls Mørk cello, Minnesota Orchestra, Eiji Oue conducting. A work that definitely grows on you.


----------



## bejart

JS Bach: The Art of Fugue, BWV 1080

The Juilliard String Quartet: Robert Mann and Joel Smirnoff, violins -- Samuel Rhodes, viola -- Joel Krosnick, cello


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Vaughan Williams, Symphony No. 5*

After being slightly bored with this symphony, I stumbled on Sir John's recording. My opinion has changed favorably. This is my first encounter with Tintagel. That one surprised me.


----------



## bejart

Antonio Salieri (1750-1825): Double Concerto in C Major

Jorg Faerber conducting the Wurttembergisches Kammerorchester Heilbron -- Dagmar Becker, flute -- Lajos Lenczes, oboe


----------



## pmsummer

A FEATHER ON THE BREATH OF GOD
_Sequences and Hymns_
*Abbess Hildegard von Bingen*
Gothic Voices
Emma Kirkby - soprano
Christopher Page - director

_Hyperion_


----------



## KenOC

Britten's Cello Symphony, Wallfisch on cello and the ESO, Bedford conducting. One of the finest cello concertos of the century.


----------



## Cosmos

The moon is full and bright and so I want to take a walk listening to one of my favorite piano sonatas,

Medtner - Sonata no. 7, 'Night Wind'


----------



## Meyerbeer Smith




----------



## pmsummer

Manxfeeder said:


> *Vaughan Williams, Symphony No. 5*
> 
> After being slightly bored with this symphony, I stumbled on Sir John's recording. My opinion has changed favorably. This is my first encounter with Tintagel. That one surprised me.
> 
> View attachment 83761


I will be giving this a try. Thanks!


----------



## Pugg

​
*Schumann*: Works for Oboe and Piano
with _Heinz Holliger_


----------



## Becca

pmsummer said:


> I will be giving this a try. Thanks!


The Barbirolli/Halle version of RVW's 5th was my go to recording for many, many years ... until I heard Vernon Handley's recording with the Royal Liverpool Philharmonic in which I am aware of a darker, less benign world than my earlier impressions. This makes some sense in remembering that it appeared in the middle of WW2, between the very unbenign 4th and 6th symphonies.


----------



## ProudSquire

Mozart

String Quintet in D major K.593








:tiphat:


----------



## Pugg

​*Mozart: Concert aria's
Teresa Berganza .*


----------



## Becca

If you were to pick an ideal place in which to perform the Mahler 8th, the Royal Albert Hall would seem both the best and worst of choices. The best because it can has ample room for the large orchestra, choirs that the piece needs without a sense of everyone being packed in like sardines. The worst because its acoustics and reverb time, while better than they were for a century, are still challenging.

I have long been aware of the performance done by the National Youth Orchestra of Great Britain and Simon Rattle at the 2002 Proms and had even seen a few bits of it on YouTube but had never heard the entire thing ... until this week. While I will not claim that it is an ideal recording, there is surely no such thing for this monumental work, but it is very, very impressive and gives a wonderful sense of a special occasion in which everyone was having a marvelous time. And what an incredible job the orchestra does. When you remember that it is made up of 15-19 year olds who only get together a few times a year, it becomes particularly noteworthy. I am sure that the professional musicians in this forum would be aware of all the glitches but to me they are subsumed in the totality of the performance. No matter what you may think of Simon Rattle, if you like Mahler, this is something to be (seen and) heard. I only wish I had access to the HDTV version.


----------



## Pugg

​*Renée Fleming* sings Strauss heroines:tiphat:
Bonny and Graham supporting


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Bax, _Symphonic Variations_: "Strife"










Mackerras' treatment of the brass in the "Sea and Sinbad's Ship" definitely gives the Reiner a run for the money; in fact, it gets mine.










I love Janet Baker in the_ Music Makers_. But the _Music Makers_ itself is still a bit elusive for me.


----------



## severance68

Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 6 ("Pathétique")
Eugene Ormandy/Philadelphia Orchestra
Recorded May 25-28, 1968

Eugene Ormandy Conducts Tchaikovsky
Disc 5
RCA Red Seal/Sony Music Entertainment (2013 compilation)


----------



## jim prideaux

early start again today-Dvorak 6th and 7th symphonies performed by Suitner and the Staatskapelle Berlin.....


----------



## KenOC

Ligeti's Violin Concerto played by Renaud Capuçon and the SWR Sinfonieorchester Baden-Baden und Freiburg, conducted by François-Xavier Roth. A wild ride! Hold onto your hats. On YouTube.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Hol:* Symphonies Nos. 1 & 3

Residentie Orchestra The Hague, Matthias Bamert


----------



## Pugg

​
*Donizetti: Lucia di Lammermoor*

_Dame Joan Sutherland (Lucia), Luciano Pavarotti (Edgardo)_, Sherrill Milnes (Enrico), Nicolai Ghiaurov (Raimondo), Ryland Davies (Arturo), Huguette Tourangeau (Alisa), Pier Francesco Poli (Normanno)

Chorus and Orchestra of the Royal Opera House, Covent Garden, _Richard Bonynge_
:tiphat:
Recorded in 1971



> "Though some of the girlish freshness of voice which marked the 1961 recording had disappeared by the 1971 set, Sutherland's detailed understanding was intensified. Power is there as well as delicacy, and the rest of the cast is first-rate." Penguin Guide, 2010 edition ***





> "Dame Joan Sutherland's Lucia is different, moving the heart through beauty of tone. Sutherland recorded the role four times - the first two have vocal freshness but the third (1971) is best." BBC Music Magazine, November 2008


----------



## DavidA

Vaughan Williams Serenade to Music LPO / Boult


----------



## seven four

John Luther Adams - the Wind in High Places


----------



## seven four

Claude Debussy - the 3 Sonatas


----------



## Pugg

*Mahler*: Symphony no 9
N.Y. Ph.O _Leonard Bernstein _


----------



## elgar's ghost

Second instalment of Vaughan Williams' vocal and choral works today.

_Sancta Civitas (The Holy City)_ - oratorio for tenor, baritone, chorus, semi-chorus, 'distant' chorus and orchestra [Text: Taverner's Bible and other sources] (1923-25), _Benedicite_ for soprano, chorus, and orchestra [Text: from the familiar canticle of the same name and a 17th c. poem by J. Austin] (1929), _Whitsunday Hymn_ (from _Three Choral Hymns_) for tenor and choir [Text: M. Coverdale (after M. Luther)] (1929), _Magnificat_ for contralto, women's chorus and orchestra (1932) and _Five Tudor Portraits_ for contralto, baritone, chorus and orchestra [Texts: J. Skelton] (1936):










Artists include Ian Partridge (t), Robin Doveton (t), John Shirley-Quirk (b), John Carol Case (b), Heather Harper (s), Elizabeth Bainbridge (contr.), Helen Watts (contr.), Ambrosian Singers, Bach Choir, Choir of King's College Cambridge, Orchestra Nova of London/Meredith Davies, London Symphony Orchestra/New Philharmonia Orchestra/Sir David Willcocks.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Weber:*
Clarinet Concerto No. 1 in F minor, Op. 73
Clarinet Concertino in E flat major, Op. 26
Clarinet Concerto No. 2 in E flat Major, Op. 74

_Andrew Marriner _(clarinet)

Academy of St. Martin in the Fields, _Neville Marriner_


----------



## Jeff W

*In which there is more Mahler among others*

Good morning TC from overcast, rainy and about to thunderstorm Albany!

View attachment 83774


Started off with Mozart's Piano Concertos No. 15 & 16. Jos van Immerseel playing the fortepiano while conducting Anima Eterna. I hadn't intended on doing a complete run through of this set but once I got started, I just couldn't help myself!

View attachment 83775


Also didn't intend to start a run through of the Mahler symphonies and yet here I am starting one! Symphony No. 2 with Rafael Kubelik conducting the Bavarian Radio Symphony Orchestra and Chorus with Edith Mathis singing the soprano part and Brigitte Fassbaender singing the contralto part. This is the live recording that Kubelik did in 1982. I found it to be good but lacked something that would have made it great.

View attachment 83776


With thunderstorms approaching, I can never help but to play Beethoven's Pastoral Symphony. Here Christopher Hogwood conducts the Academy of Ancient Music in the Symphony No. 2 and No. 6.

View attachment 83777


And some musical fireworks to round out the listening. Van Cliburn playing the Tchaikovsky Piano Concerto No. 1 & the Rachmaninoff Piano Concerto No. 2.


----------



## bejart

Jan Dismas Zelenka (1679-1745): Trio Sonata No.6 in C Minor

Jana Brozkova and Vojtech Jouza, oboes -- Jaroslav Kubita, bassoon -- Vaclav Hoskovec, double bass -- FX Thuri, harpsichord


----------



## Pugg

*Opera Arias (Compilation)* * Frederica von Stade.*

1. Il ritorno d'Ulisse in patria, SV 325 / "Di misera regina...Torna, torna" - Frederica von Stade / Nucci Condò
2. Il ritorno d'Ulisse in patria, SV 325 / "Del mio lungo viaggio" - Frederica von Stade / Patrick Power
3. Il ritorno d'Ulisse in patria, SV 325 / "Voglia il ciel"
4. Il ritorno d'Ulisse in patria, SV 325 / "O delle mie fatiche" - Frederica von Stade / Richard Stilwell / Nucci Condò
5. Cendrillon / Ah! Que mes soeurs sont heureuses!
6. Cendrillon / Enfin, je connaîtrai - Frederica von Stade / Ruth Welting / Ambrosian Opera Chorus / The Philharmonia Orchestra / Julius Rudel
7. Cendrillon / Toi qui m'es apparue - Frederica von Stade / Nicolai Gedda / Julius Rudel
8. Cendrillon / Enfin, je suis ici - Frederica von Stade / Julius Rudel / The Philharmonia Orchestra
9. Cendrillon / Seule, je partirai - Frederica von Stade / Julius Rudel
10. Cendrillon / A deux genoux - Je viens à vous - Frederica von Stade / Nicolai Gedda / Julius Rudel / The Philharmonia Orchestra


----------



## Vasks

_from Down Under_

*Lilburn - Drysdale Overture (Southgate/Continuum)
Grainger - Hill Song #2 & Country Gardens (Rundell/Chandos)
Sculthorpe - Kakadu (Judd/Naxos)*


----------



## Blancrocher

Beethoven: Symphonies 6 & 8 (Scherchen)


----------



## Pugg

Barber: Symphony No. 1, Piano Concerto & Souvenirs

Symphony No. 1, Op. 9
Piano Concerto Op. 38
John Browning (piano)

Souvenirs, Op. 28

Saint Louis Symphony Orchestra, _Leonard Slatkin_


----------



## Balthazar

*Shostakovich ~ Piano Quintet; String Quartet No. 2*

The Takács Quartet performs, joined by Marc-André Hamelin for the quintet.


----------



## Orfeo

*Right now
*









*Then (Shostakovich's Symphony no. III)
*









*Myaskovsky's Symphonies XIII, XVI, XVIII, XXVII*










*Then this sprawling masterwork*










*And then the fun stuff*










*Plus,

**Nikolai Roslavets
*Viola Sonata no. II
-Andrey Gridchuk, piano & Alexander Blok, viola.


----------



## D Smith

In honor of Nereffid's latest poll: Poulenc: Oboe Sonata; Maurice Bourgue, Jacques Février. Beautifully performed and very Poulenc. This disc also has his Flute, Clarinet and Horn sonatas. Recommended.


----------



## Pugg

*Paër: Leonora*

Ursula Koszut (Leonora),_ Siegfried Jerusalem (Florestano), Edita Gruberová (Marcellina)_, Norbert Orth (Pizzarro), John van Kesteren (Fernando), Giorgio Tadeo (Rocco), Wolfgang Brendel (Giacchino)

Bayerisches Symphonieorchester, Peter Maag

Ferdinando Paer (1 July 1771 - 3 May 1839)



> "Jerusalem is a noble Florestan and Gruberova outstanding as Marcellina." BBC Music Magazine, Christmas Issue 2013 ****





> "Maag directs a piece for which he has an obvious affection with a care for both its lyrical and histrionic possibilities" Gramophone Magazine


----------



## hpowders

Dr Johnson said:


> Concerto for Violin and Orchestra.


That's the way my father used to look at me. Scared the hell out of me.


----------



## jim prideaux

Marschallin Blair said:


> I love that Tubin cd for the first movement of the _Fourth Symphony_, which although inconsistent in emotional resonance, has some absolutely de-LIGHT-ful parts to it. Charming, bucolic, and Britishy sounding to the Marsch's ears in every way.


reassuring to learn that I am not the only one who detects the 'Britshy' element in Tubin's music...........

........while I am concerned with such things.It would be safe to assume that Carl Nielsen did not visit the coast of N.E England but as I have 'clanked on' about before on here it is as if his symphonies were written to reflect and indeed enhance the visual aspects and atmosphere of this once industrial 'hotspot'-just went for a walk and a spot of lunch in one of my favourite places (Seaham Harbour)while listening to Paavo Jarvi's recordings of the 3rd and 4th on my I-pod and the same thought hit me again!

now back home....Suitner and the Staatskapelle Berlin performing Dvorak's 7th symphony....


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1971.


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Sloe

ldiat said:


>


I have a suggestion write the post what you are listening to so people will know in the future in case the channel will be closed or the clip will be removed.


----------



## George O

Gabriel Fauré (1845-1924)
Requiem
Cantique de Jean Racine

The Cambridge Singers and members of the City of London Sinfonia / John Rutter

Caroline Ashton, soprano
Stephen Varcoe, baritone
John Scott, organ
Simon Standage, solo violin

on Collegium (Omaha, Nebraska), from 1984
recorded in England and manufactured in West Germany


----------



## schigolch




----------



## PlaySalieri

On classic FM tonight I caught movements 3 and 4 of Mozart's haffner sy with Marriner conducting ASMF and all I can say is - wow! Never really paid much attention to marriner before but i sure will in the future - the 3rd mvt was played with such tasteful musicality it brought tears to my eyes. It was a live perf as there was applause at the end.


----------



## TwoPhotons

*Peer Gynt, by Edvard Grieg *- Herbert Blomstedt conducting the San Francisco Symphony and SFS Chorus


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Luigi Cherubini string quartet no. 1 with Hausmusik London


----------



## Haydn man

Friday evening listening


----------



## ShropshireMoose

Fibich: Impressions, Op.41 No.17, Op.44 No.3 Lisa Fuchsova
Fibich: Quintet for Clarinet, Horn, Violin, Cello and Piano Frederick Thurston/Dennis Brain/Marie Wilson/James Whitehead/Lisa Fuchsova
Stanford: Clarinet Concerto in A Minor, Op.70 Frederick Thurston/BBC Scottish Orchestra/Stanford Robinson
Ireland: Fantasy-Sonata in E-flat for Clarinet and Piano Frederick Thurston/John Ireland

Soler: Six Sonatas/Fandango in D Minor Rafael Puyana
Soler: Concerto for Two Harpsichords No.3 in G Rafael Puyana/Genoveva Galvez

A fascinating CD of rare broadcasts by Frederick Thurston taken from acetate discs. The actual sound of the instruments is good, though there are pops and crackles, but the performances are superb, and most of the works uncommon enough to make one grateful to have such wonderful interpretations available for our delight and delectation. Lisa Fuchsova (1913-1977) plays the two Fibich piano solos quite beautifully, then comes the Fibich Quintet, a large scale work deserving to be much better known. The Stanford Clarinet Concerto is a wonderful work and Thurston's lovely sound and superb technique make for a very satisfying recording, he had studied the concerto with Stanford, so this may be regarded as an authoritative performance, the 1952 recording is better than the Fibich (1948). Then Ireland himself is the pianist in the Fantasy-Sonata that he wrote for Thurston, there are a couple of small gaps in this recording, but the playing is full of energy with a forward momentum that carries all triumphantly before it. Tremendous.
Rafael Puyana was the player who really put Soler's music on the map and this wonderful recital from Mercury Vol.3 is a veritable triumph. I greatly enjoyed it, this is a set to gladden the heart of anyone who buys it.


----------



## AClockworkOrange

*Various Lieder: Hugo Wolf & Richard Strauss*
Hermann Prey & Gerald Moore

A wonderful collection of Lieder. I tend to prefer female singers in Lieder but Hermann Prey is one of those singers whose voice immediately holds my attention - much like his contemporary Fritz Wunderlich.


----------



## Kieran

Still getting juice outta the lemon called #15, Mozart's d-minor string quartet. I found an old vinyl box set I'd been given recently, from 1973, the Prague String Quartet, playing Mozart's "Haydn" quartets, and #15 sounds great there too. The final movement is currently my fix when it comes to dance variations, but it's a dark dance, entrancing and steady and rhythmic, it escalates off the floor and out the door! It's so gorgeous a set of variations, built with typical taste, until finally his minor key impatience brings it to a foot stomped finish.

Really, this whole quartet is a major work, one I'll be listening to for a good while yet, before I move backwards, to K387...


----------



## Mahlerian

Stravinsky: Apollo, Agon, Jeu de cartes
Columbia Symphony Orchestra, Los Angeles Festival Orchestra, Cleveland Orchestra, cond. Stravinsky


----------



## severance68

Continuing my exploration of Tchaikovsky. I'm listening to his work so much right now because I'm reading Anthony Holden's 1995 biography of the man.

Tchaikovsky: Francesca da Rimini
Eugene Ormandy/Philadelphia Orchestra
Recorded January 10, 1976

Eugene Ormandy Conducts Tchaikovsky
Disc 5
RCA Red Seal/Sony Music Entertainment (2013 issue)


----------



## Kieran

^ I love those old vinyl sleeves. So much information on them too...


----------



## Blancrocher

Walton: Variations on a Theme by Hindemith, Symphony 2, Partita for Orchestra (Szell)


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Vaughan Williams, Symphony No. 6*

And I thought Vaughan Williams' symphonies were boring. Vernon Handley does a nice job convincing me otherwise.


----------



## Casebearer

Galina Ustvolskaya - Grand Duet for cello and piano. Mstislav Rostropovich (cello) - Alexei Lubimov (piano)


----------



## bejart

Ignaz Pleyel (1757-1831): Sinfonia Concertante No.5 in F Major

Helmut Muller-Bruhl conducting the Kolner Kammerorchester -- Hansjurgen Mohring, flute -- Gunther Passin, oboe -- Jurgen Gode, bassoon -- Walter Lexutt, horn


----------



## Guest




----------



## bejart

Justin August Just (1750-1791): Piano Trio in C Major, Op.2, No.1

Trio 1790: Harald Hoeran, piano -- Matthias Fischer, violin -- Philipp Bosbach, cello


----------



## ArtMusic




----------



## Casebearer

Gubaidulina's Viola Concerto


----------



## Blancrocher

Debussy: Pelleas Et Melisande - Suite / Prelude a l'apres-midi d'un faune / 3 Nocturnes (Abbado)


----------



## bejart

Beethoven: Overture to "Fidelio", Op.72C

Kurt Masur leading the Gewandhausorchester Leipzig


----------



## DiesIraeCX

*Richard Wagner*: _Die Walküre_ (Pierre Boulez/Festspielhaus Bayreuth, Filmed in 1980, Chor und Orchester der Bayreuther Festspiele)

I'm making my way through _Der Ring des Nibelungen_, three-fourths with Solti (Das Rheingold, Siegfried, Götterdämmerung) and one-fourth Boulez (Die Walküre)


----------



## pmsummer

TERPSICHORE 1612: DANCES
MUSAE SIONIAE: MOTETS
*Michael Praetorius*
The Early Music Consort of London
David Munrow - director

_EMI_


----------



## Guest

Searing performances and very good sound. I bought the disc for $1.99, but I plan to get Leinsdorf's CD box set as there is a fair amount of surface noise and a few nasty clicks.


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

This marvelous disc came today... culminating in Della Casa's marvelous performance of Strauss' Four Last Songs.


----------



## Casebearer

Sofia Gubaidulina's Lyre of Orpheus.


----------



## tortkis

Pilgrimage to Santiago - The Monteverdi Choir / John Eliot Gardiner









_Music from the Codex Calixtinus and the Libre Vermell de Montserrat and by Victoria, Clemens non Papa, Dufay, Lassus, Morales, Mouton and Palestrina_

http://www.monteverdi.co.uk/shop/albums/santiago/pilgrimage


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mozart*; Piano concertos 1/2/3/4
Daniel Barenboim


----------



## Pugg

Kieran said:


> ^ I love those old vinyl sleeves. So much information on them too...


I have that to, the luxurious librettos in opera's are stunning :tiphat:


----------



## Pugg

bejart said:


> Justin August Just (1750-1791): Piano Trio in C Major, Op.2, No.1
> 
> Trio 1790: Harald Hoeran, piano -- Matthias Fischer, violin -- Philipp Bosbach, cello


Beautiful cover :tiphat:


----------



## Pugg

​*Dvorak; Piano Concerto.
Richter/ Kleiber *


----------



## Pugg

​
DISC 11: CBS MK 44609 - Flicka - Another Side of *Frederica von Stade* (1990)

1. I Like to Recognize the Tune (From "Too Many Girls")
2. Spring is Here (From "I Married an Angel")
3. Play Me Your Light
4. Lullaby
5. I Could Write a Book (From "Pal Joey")
6. He is my Man
7. Once Again
8. The More I See You
9. Wait 'til You See Him (From "By Jupiter")
10. That's All


----------



## jim prideaux

late night and early morning with Martinu......

Piano Concertos 2/3/4/-Firkusny,Pesek and the Czech P.O.
String Sextet-The Raphael Ensemble
The Opening of The Wells Cantata-Pavel Kuhn, Female Chorus and various soloists/musicians (eccentric and charming, an unpredictable work and recommended )


----------



## PlaySalieri

Kieran said:


> Still getting juice outta the lemon called #15, Mozart's d-minor string quartet. I found an old vinyl box set I'd been given recently, from 1973, the Prague String Quartet, playing Mozart's "Haydn" quartets, and #15 sounds great there too. The final movement is currently my fix when it comes to dance variations, but it's a dark dance, entrancing and steady and rhythmic, it escalates off the floor and out the door! It's so gorgeous a set of variations, built with typical taste, until finally his minor key impatience brings it to a foot stomped finish.
> 
> Really, this whole quartet is a major work, one I'll be listening to for a good while yet, before I move backwards, to K387...


yes the d minor quartet is a major work and just one of many reasons why I think Mozart was a better composer than Haydn.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Beethoven*: Piano Concerto No. 5
BBC Symphony Orchestra, Sir Colin Davis


----------



## Haydn man

For this weeks SS
Another new work for me to enjoy


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mozart; Aria's*
The ever graceful_ Lucia Popp _:tiphat:


----------



## Haydn man

Time for some Glass


----------



## Pugg

​*Rossini: L'Italiana in Algeri*

_Marilyn Horne (Isabella), Samuel Ramey (Mustafà), Kathleen Battle_ (Elvira), Clara Foti (Zulma), Nicola Zaccaria (Haly), Ernesto Palacio (Lindoro), Domenico Trimarchi (Taddeo)

Prague Philharmonic Choir & I Solisti Veneti, Claudio Scimone


----------



## ShropshireMoose

Dvorak: Piano Concerto in G, Op.33
Janacek: Concertino/Capriccio for Piano (left hand) and Chamber Ensemble Rudolf Firkusny/Czech Philharmonic Orchestra/Vaclav Neumann

Do not be fooled by the cover of this CD set, showing a young Rudolf Firkusny, these recordings were made in 1990 when he was 78!! As you may well imagine the playing is superb, he had just returned to Czechoslovakia for the first time since 1948 when he'd gone into exile following the communist takeover. There is a joy in this recording that shines through for all to hear.


----------



## Kieran

I suppose you're like me and you go through phases with your music. A glut of solo instrumentation, then appetites satisfied start to diminish. Symphs, arias, obscure Heidelberg tunes, rarely heard movements of the Old Masters. Lately, I've taken the operas off the phone and replaced them with string quintets and quartets. Mozart, of course. Discoveries still to be made. The two giant quintets got a fierce mauling two weeks ago, K515 and K516, typical of Mozart in some sense, coupling a beast with its own opposite. The C Major alone would be a towering achievement, but why stop there, eh? Within a month, the g-minor was born, and even grander again it is, if that's possible.

This week, at the suggestion of our fellow poster, Sonjia, I got into the d-minor string quartet, which placed me in a dilemma: what about the final two string quintets, K593, and K614? usually these are discarded and considered inferior, like the Prussian and Hoffmeister quartets, when compared to the "Haydn" quartets. The literature on these works is sparse, unsparing, tending towards derogatory. Then there are the debunkers, who save one or the other from a mauling. This morning, reading the end of Cuthbert Girdlesone's book, he digressed to write about K614, Mozart's last instrumental work, and he described it in such a way as to make it unique, not just in Wolfie's canon, but even after. K515 and 516 have companions in the 19th century, but this work, seeming to be slighter, stands alone. That's according to Cuthbert. He describes it in such fulsome terms, it almost reads like a spiritual epiphany.

"It is nonetheless true that its thematic material is meagre. But it's spirtual abundance is in inverse proportion to its material poverty. Its nudity and lack of passion are neither dessication nor hyper-intellectuality; our first impression is rectified as we become more familiar with it..."

I'm going to town now, and this will be playing in the background. The Schubert Quartet performing, with another. I like to listen to new pieces with them playing in the background first. After a run through of that, it'll be back to K421...


----------



## elgar's ghost

Continuing with Vaughan Williams today - orchestral works this time.

_In the Fen Country_ - tone poem for orchestra (1904 - rev. 1905 & 1907), _Norfolk Rhapsody no.1_ for orchestra (1906 - rev. 1914), _Fantasia on a Theme by Thomas Tallis_ for string orchestra (1910 - rev. 1913 and 1919), _The Wasps_ - suite from the incidental music of the play by Aristophanes (1912), _The Lark Ascending_ for violin and orchestra (1914), _English Folk Song Suite_ for military band [arr. for orchestra by G. Jacob] (1923 - arr. 1924), _Flos Campi_ - suite for viola, wordless chorus and orchestra (1925) and _Job: A Masque for Dancing_ - ballet in one act (1930):
























Artists include Iona Brown (v), Cecil Aronowitz (va), Choir of King's College Cambridge, Jacques Orchestra/Sir David Willcocks, ASMF/Neville Marriner, The New Queen's Hall Orchestra/Barry Wordsworth and London Philharmonic Orchestra/London Symphony Orchestra/Sir Adrian Boult.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Yevgeny Sudbin plays Liszt, Ravel & Saint-Saëns*

Liszt:
Funérailles (Harmonies poétiques et religieuses, S. 173 No. 7)
Transcendental Study, S139 No. 10 'Appassionata'
Transcendental Study, S139 No. 11 'Harmonies du soir'
Sonetto 47 del Petrarca (Années de pèlerinage II, S. 161 No. 4)
Sonetto 104 del Petrarca (Années de pèlerinage II, S. 161 No. 5)
Sonetto 123 del Petrarca (Années de pèlerinage II, S. 161 No. 6)

Ravel:Gaspard de la Nuit

Saint-Saëns / Danse macabre, Op. 40

based on the transcription by Franz Liszt

Yevgeny Sudbin (piano)


----------



## Pugg

​
*Balfe: Songs and Ballads Rediscovered*

Balfe:
Ah! Would that I could love thee less
O smile as thou wert wont to smile
Dids't thou but know (Si tu savais)
Hopeful heart should banish care
A home in the heart
Those we love
Old friends
I'm a merry Zingara
Le Crépuscule
A merry little Savoyard
Killarney
Falling river
Don't let the roses listen
The blighted flower
The green trees whispered
The lonely rose
I'd rather be a village maid
O take me to thy heart again

*Sally Silver (soprano), Richard Bonynge (piano)*

"[Silver's] charming soprano falls...comfortably on the ear...Charm is very much the order of the day here, and is displayed no less admirably in Richard Bonynge's devoted piano accompaniment." Gramophone Magazine, October 2011

"I cannot recall a collection of songs by Balfe that is more extensive than this one...[Bonynge's] piano accompaniment is often far more intricate and varied than the vocal line." International Record Review, September 2011


----------



## George O

The Restless Heart: Music of Exiles, Emigrées, and Nomads

Program:
Sonata a Tre: Op. 2, No. 12 -- Arcangelo Corelli (1653-1713)
Lachrimae Pavan -- Johann Schop (1590-1667)
Sonata Seconda -- Biagio Marini (1594-1663)
Sonata Quarta -- Johann Heinrich Schmelzer (c. 1623-1680)
Passacaglia-Sinfonia-Sinfonia -- Francesco Corbetta (1615-1681)
From Airs made into Sonatas -- Francesco Geminiani (1687-1762)
Christ unser Herr zum Jordan Kamm -- Johann Sebastian Bach (1685-1750)
Suite No. 5 in D Minor -- Matthew Locke (c. 1621-1677)
Trio Sonata in D Minor (after BWV 527) -- Johann Sebastian Bach (1685-1750)
Ayres for the Violin: Book 4 -- Nicola Matteis (fl. 1670-1698)

Wayward Sisters:
Beth Wenstrom, baroque violin
Anne Timberlake, recorders
Anna Steinhoff, baroque cello and viola da gamba
John Lenti, theorbo and baroque guitar [John is thought of as a Wayward Mister]

Keith Reas, organ [guest performer on Christ unser Herr zum Jordan Kamm]

live, 22 April 2016, St. Paul's, Chattanooga
5 stars


----------



## Vasks

_LPs

*All Antonin*_

*Carnival Overture (Neumann/Pro Arte)
String Quartet #8 (Prague/DGG)
Waldesruhe (Gendron/Philips)
Slavonic Dances, Op. 42, Nos. 7 & 8 (Szell/Columbia)*


----------



## pmsummer

VARIATIONS FOR WINDS, STRINGS AND KEYBOARDS
*Steve Reich*
SHAKER LOOPS
*John Adams*
San Francisco Symphony
Edo de Waart - conductor
_
Philips_


----------



## Tsaraslondon

The 400th anniversary of Shakespeare's death is being celebrated in the UK today, and BBC Record Review's Building a Library chose Verdi's *Falstaff* for comparative review. Not surprisingly, Karajan was the all-round choice, and, on the evidence of recorded excerpts from some of the others, quite extensive in the case of Solti and Toscanini, I'd have to agree. It is, in any case, the recording I have always turned to; brilliantly cast and magnificently played.

Most of my CDs are in storage at the moment, so off to Spotify ago.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Chopin; Waltzes.*
Vladimir Ashkenazy


----------



## pmsummer

IN DARKNESS LET ME DWELL
*John Dowland*
John Potter - voice
Stephen Stubbs - lute
John Surman - saxophone and clarinet
Maya Homburger - baroque violin
Barry Guy - double-bass

_ECM New Series_


----------



## Pugg

​*Mercadante*: Flute concerto's
_James Galway _


----------



## Manxfeeder

elgars ghost said:


> Continuing with Vaughan Williams today - orchestral works this time.


Hey, I am also! My local Goodwill store inherited the collection of someone who was a Vaughan Williams fan, so I'm picking them up. I've never paid much attention to his symphonies, so I'm seeing if something from that music lover will spark something in me.

Today, it's the* London Symphony*. I have Boult from 1976, Bryden Thomson, and Bakels on Naxos, but I'm starting with Handley.


----------



## jim prideaux

Martinu-Sinfonia Concertante for Two Orchestras performed by Belohlavek and the Czech Phil.


----------



## Heliogabo

My wife ask me to play this album










Beautiful music. Just like her soul.... When she's in calm.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Vaughan Williams, A London Symphony*

Sir Adrian Boult, 1971


----------



## bejart

Pietro Locatelli (1695-1764): Trio Sonata in F Minor, Op.8, No.9

The Locatelli Trio with Rachel Isserlis on violin: Elizabeth Wallfsich, violin -- Raiches Tunnicliffe, cello -- Paul Nicholson, harpsichord


----------



## Pugg

​
*Otto Nicola*i (1810-1849)
*Die lustigen Weiber von Windsor*
Gottlob Frick, Ernst Gutstein, Kieth Engen, Fritz Wunderlich, Ruth-Margret Pütz, Edith Mathis, Bayerisches Staatsorchester, Robert Heger.


----------



## Dr Johnson

Falstaff, conducted by Elgar himself.


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Tsaraslondon

More music inspired by Shakespeare. This time it's Berlioz's *Tristia*; the second movement is a choral setting of his _La mort d'Ophelie_ and the third a _Marche funebre pour le dernier scene d'Hamlet_. Arrestingly original music as usual from Berlioz.

Is it just coincidence that my two favourite composers, Verdi and Berlioz, were such admirers of The Bard?


----------



## Blancrocher

Bruckner: Symphony 8 (Jochum/BPO); Brahms: Piano Music (Radu Lupu)


----------



## mstar

Listening to *Schnittke's Viola Concerto with Bashmet and Gergiev*, I just realized that _Schoenberg+Xenakis=Schnittke._
I kid you not.


----------



## bejart

Haydn: Symphony No.94 in G Major, "Surprise"

Adam Fischer conducting the Austro-Hungarian Haydn Orchestra


----------



## TurnaboutVox

*Debussy
Sonata for Violin and Piano in G minor
Elgar
Sonata for Violin and Piano in E minor, Op. 82
Respighi
Sonata for Violin and Piano in B minor
Sibelius
Berceuse from 6 Pieces for Violin and Piano, Op. 79: no 6 *
James Ehnes (Violin), Andrew Armstrong (Piano) [Onyx, 2016]

Ehnes and Armstrong's Debussy is very good, but not as good as...










*Franck
Sonata for violin & piano in A major, M. 8 
Debussy
Sonata for violin & piano, L. 140 
Sonate en trio, for flute, viola & harp, L. 137
Ravel
Introduction & Allegro for harp, flute, clarinet & string quartet*
Kyung-Wha Chung, Radu Lupu, Osian Ellis, Melos Ensemble of London
[Decca, CD 1988]

...this version!










*Schoenberg
String Quartet No. 3, Op. 30
String Quartet No. 4, Op. 37*
Quatuor Diotima [Naive, 2016]

The Quatuor Diotima have considerable mastery in their accounts of these fine Schoenberg quartets.


----------



## Guest

Prokofiev
Scottish National Orchestra / Jarvi

Symphony no 3
Symphony no 4 (1930 version)


----------



## pmsummer

LA LIRA D'ESPÉRIA II
Galacia
_Dancas, Cantigas & Cantos da terra_
*Alfonso X El Sábio, Anônimos*
Jordi Savall - rebec, vièle & rebab
Pedro Estevan - percussion
David Mayoral - percussion

_Alia Vox_


----------



## Mahlerian

Saturday Symphony:
Barber: Symphony in One Movement
St Louis Symphony Orchestra, cond. Slatkin


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1990 - '92.


----------



## mmsbls

Grisey: Les espaces acoustiques
Garth Knox
Asko Ensemble
WDR Sinfonieorchester Koln
Stefan Asbury









This work was voted very highly on our top TC Post-1950 list, and at the time I only listened to a very short part of it (it's 2 CDs). I read through the CD booklet which has Grisey's description of the work. While I can roughly follow the description, I can't easily hear connections between his words and the music. That doesn't really surprise me. I can certainly imagine that understanding and following the development of this work as one hears it could be rather fascinating. Grisey states that one aspect of the musical language of the work is "applying phenomena that have long been studied in electronic studios to the area of instrumental sound."

At the beginning I did not much enjoy the work, but as I listened, I found it more and more engaging. I think additional listenings will only increase my pleasure.


----------



## Guest

Bach
Unaccompanied Cello Suites 2, 3 and 6

Yo-Yo Ma


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Staying with Shakespeare, I've now moved on to Elgar's *Falstaff* in this excellent recording under Mark Elder.


----------



## Dr Johnson

Not to be left behind in the Shakespeare stakes: Hamlet (Fantasy Overture)


----------



## tortkis

NMC Revisited - Ancora!








Howard Skempton: Lento - BBC Symphony Orchestra, Mark Wigglesworth
Dominic Muldowney: Oboe Concerto - Roy Carter (oboe), London Symphony Orchestra, Michael Tilson Thomas
Barry Guy: After the Rain - City of London Sinfonia, Richard Hickox


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Vaughan Williams, A London Symphony*


----------



## bejart

Anton Vranicky (1761-1820): String Quartet in A Minor, Op.13, No.2

Stamic Quartet: Jindrich Pazdera and Josef Kekula, violins -- Jan Peruska, viola -- Petr Henjy, cello


----------



## Figleaf

*Jean Borthayre*










The new Affre box sets continue to replace all other tenor records on my CD player and in my affections (and I'm now thinking that I may love him even more as a singer of songs than in opera) but there's always room for a really stunning baritone voice like that of the great Jean Borthayre. Some of the selections are taken from complete operas which duplicate what I already have- e.g. the famous Lakmé with Mado Robin and the Italian language Un Ballo in Maschera which is on YouTube- but it's still worthwhile to have them collected on this disc, in excellent sound and conveniently packaged together so that I can gorge myself on one of the most beautiful voices ever heard, without the distractions present in a complete opera recording. And what a voice- powerful, dark, heroic, masculine, with a firm, focused tone. He is at his strong yet tender best in 'Lakmé, ton douce régard se voile', which never quite struck me before as a great aria, but I have felt compelled to play this version over and over. The only fault in his singing is a tendency for the vibrato to widen when singing fortissimo, so that the last note on the French language 'Eri tu' is almost a wobble. Apart from that, this is singing that would have been outstanding in any era and can certainly be recommended to anyone whose allergy to crackles keeps them from enjoying the earliest recordings where much of the greatest singing is found. Check out his gorgeous 'Avant de quitter ces lieux' and the Pearl Fishers duet with Libero de Luca, both on YouTube...


----------



## bejart

Georg Heinrich Backofen (1768-1830): Clarinet Concerto No.16 in E Flat

Johannes Moesus directing the SWR Rundfunkorchester -- Dieter Klocker, clarinet


----------



## Guest

Excellent playing and sound. The SACD audio does show that DG can make good recordings on occasion!


----------



## AClockworkOrange

*The Film Music of Rozsa - Gamba & BBC Philharmonic*









I couldn't resist ordering this disc and I am really glad I did. Despite the sound quality not being quite as good as other releases in the 'Film Music of...' series, the performances are hugely enjoyable and the quality shines through - both in the pieces and in the BBC Philharmonic's performances.

The Suite from Rudyard Kipling's 'Jungle Book' is presently my favourite suite from this disc and is issuing forth from my speakers as I type.

All of the suites recorded here are excellent however.

The quality of the music is able to stand alone with aplomb. Rich, image-laden music with excellent orchestration.

Miklos Rozsa is proving to be one of my favourite recent discoveries. To say I am thankful to my friend for the introduction to Rozsa's music would be an understatement :tiphat:


----------



## JosefinaHW

Berg _Wozzek_ Watching and listening for the first time.






Abbado, Vienna State Orchestra 
Wozzeck: Franz Grundheber
Marie: Hildegard Behrens
Der Tambourmajor: Walter Raffeiner
Andres: Philip Langridge
Der Hauptmann: Heinz Zednik
Der Doktor: Aage Haugland
Marguerete: Anna Gonda

Chorus and Orchestra of the Vienna State Opera
Conducted by Claudio Abbado


----------



## George O

Felix Mendelssohn-Bartholdy (1809-1847): A Midsummer Night's Dream, opp 21 and 61

The London Symphony Orchestra / Peter Maag
Jennifer Vyvyan, soprano
Marion Lowe, soprano
Female Chorus of the Royal Opera House, Covent Garden

on London (NYC), from 1969
originally issued 1959

5 stars
my favorite A Midsummer Night's Dream


----------



## Casebearer

Bartók's Bluebeard's Castle (English version)


----------



## Guest

JosefinaHW said:


> Berg _Wozzek_ Watching and listening for the first time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Abbado, Vienna State Orchestra
> Wozzeck: Franz Grundheber
> Marie: Hildegard Behrens
> Der Tambourmajor: Walter Raffeiner
> Andres: Philip Langridge
> Der Hauptmann: Heinz Zednik
> Der Doktor: Aage Haugland
> Marguerete: Anna Gonda
> 
> Chorus and Orchestra of the Vienna State Opera
> Conducted by Claudio Abbado


Watching and listening for the last time!


----------



## KenOC

Angela Hewitt playing Scarlatti sonatas. She has a somewhat romantic approach but these are very sharply etched and beautifully played.


----------



## tortkis

Ponder Nothing / Chamber Music of Ben Johnston - Music Amici (New World Records)








http://www.newworldrecords.org/album.cgi?rm=view&album_id=80432


----------



## Guest

No.32. A sublime performance captured in wondrously rich sound.


----------



## KenOC

Schubert's Trout Quintet, Takacs Quartet and friends. Written when he was just 22, and published only after his death. On the radio.


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

The second of two Decca/Eloquence CDs of Lisa della Casa that I picked up this week. As marvelous as I would have expected.


----------



## deprofundis

Im having a blast! im lisening to* misa Avignon and misa Barcelona and i heard a glimpse of misa Toulouse*, thee medieval polyphonic masses.Than i will be lisening to some mystérieux cd* codex Engelberg*, it triggered some perticular interest were does it come from de benedictine monks 14th century if im correct.Im enjoying this ancient music doeing time travel throught sound.


----------



## Blancrocher

Sokolov playing Froberger:


----------



## deprofundis

Im lisening to *Alfonso X el sabio*(el sabio mean Wiseman) he was a prodige a gifted individual had multiple profession, he is one of the important composer of is era.Im hearing *cantigas santa-maria*, what a glorious music we have here, great composer great spanish overall.


----------



## Casebearer

dogen said:


> Watching and listening for the last time!


You mean the piece altogether or this interpretation? I would be sad if you did not like Wozzeck at all!


----------



## Guest

Casebearer said:


> You mean the piece altogether or this interpretation? I would be sad if you did not like Wozzeck at all!


Both! Please avert your sadness!


----------



## Pugg

*Tchaikovsky*: Symphony No. 4 in F Minor, Op. 36
Tchaikovsky: Romeo and Juliet (Fantasy Overture after Shakespeare)


----------



## Pugg

bejart said:


> Georg Heinrich Backofen (1768-1830): Clarinet Concerto No.16 in E Flat
> 
> Johannes Moesus directing the SWR Rundfunkorchester -- Dieter Klocker, clarinet


Anther jewel from the CPO collection, they must have had thousand of them :tiphat:


----------



## Easy Goer

Rameau - Keyboard Works. Marcelle Meyer


----------



## GreenMamba

Picking up the baton that Dogen dropped.


----------



## Pugg

​*Haydn*; piano sonatas 
_Ivo Pogorelich _:tiphat:


----------



## JosefinaHW

Bach _ Motets _


----------



## tortkis

Roman Haubenstock-Ramati (1919-1994): Mobile For Shakespeare - Ensemble Avantgarde, Leipziger Streichquartett (hat[now]ART)








Credentials or "Think, Think Lucky" (1960) for voice (speaker) and 8 players
Streichquartett (1977)
Mobile For Shakespeare (1960) for soprano or mezzo-soprano and 6 players
Liaisons (1958) for vibraphone or vibraphone coupled with marimba


----------



## Pugg

​
*My Hero : Greta Bradman
*
Balfe:I Dreamt I Dwelt in Marble Halls (from The Bohemian Girl)
Bellini:Casta Diva (from Norma)
Bizet:Je dis que rien ne m'épouvante (from Carmen)
Handel:Ombre piante, urne funeste (from Rodelinda)
Morrai, sì l'empia tua testa (from Rodelinda)
Harline:When You Wish upon a Star (from Pinocchio)
Horn, C E:Cherry Ripe
Kalman:Mein Traum, mein Traum (from Kaiserin Josephine)
Massenet:Il est doux, il est bon (from Hérodiade)
Mozart:Ach ich liebte, war so glücklich (from Die Entführung aus dem Serail)
Rodgers, R:Edelweiss (from The Sound of Music)
Rossini:Una voce poco fa (from Il barbiere di Siviglia)
Straus, O:My Hero from The Chocolate Soldier

Verdi:Vanne, lasciami (from Il Trovatore)
D'amor sull'ali rosee (from Il Trovatore)
Mercè, dilette amiche 'Bolero' (from I Vespri Siciliani)

*Greta Bradman* (soprano)

English Chamber Orchestra, _Richard Bonynge_


----------



## regenmusic

M. Glinka - V. Gryaznov. Valse-fantasie


----------



## Pugg

*Frederica von Stade*

​
1. Lieder eines fahrenden Gesellen / 1. Wenn mein Schatz Hochzeit macht - Frederica von Stade / Andrew Davis
2. Lieder eines fahrenden Gesellen / 2. Ging heut' morgen über's Feld - Frederica von Stade / Andrew Davis
3. Lieder eines fahrenden Gesellen / 3. Ich hab' ein glühend Messer - Frederica von Stade / Andrew Davis
4. Lieder eines fahrenden Gesellen / 4. Die zwei blauen Augen von meinem Schatz - Frederica von Stade / Andrew Davis
5. Des Knaben Wunderhorn / Rheinlegendchen - Frederica von Stade / The London Philharmonic Orchestra
6. Des Knaben Wunderhorn / Wer hat dies Liedlein erdacht - Frederica von Stade / The London Philharmonic Orchestra
7. Lieder nach Gedichten von Friedrich Rückert / Ich atmet' einen linden Duft - Frederica von Stade / The London Philharmonic Orchestra
8. Lieder nach Gedichten von Friedrich Rückert / Liebst du um Schönheit - Frederica von Stade / The London Philharmonic Orchestra
9. Lieder nach Gedichten von Friedrich Rückert / Um Mitternacht - Frederica von Stade / The London Philharmonic Orchestra
10. Lieder nach Gedichten von Friedrich Rückert / Blicke mir nicht in die Lieder - Frederica von Stade / The London Philharmonic Orchestra
11. Lieder nach Gedichten von Friedrich Rückert / Ich bin der Welt abhanden gekommen - Frederica von Stade / The London Philharmonic Orchestra


----------



## Pugg

​
*Bizet: Carmen*

T_atiana Troyanos, Placido Domingo, Jose van Dam, Kiri Te Kanawa_, Norma Burrowes, Jane Berbie, Michel Roux, Michel Senechal, Pierre Thau & Jacques Loreau

English Baroque Soloists & London Philharmonic Orchestra, _Sir Georg Solti_



> Solti's vigorous interpretation of Bizet's Carmen is represented by a generous selection of the finest singers of our generation.
> 
> "The remastered recordings sounds both brilliant, full-bodied and atmospheric, ... Troyanos's singing is delicately seductive." *** Penguin Guide to Compact Discs & DVDs.





> "The sessions captured Solti at the peak of his powers and popularity. His conducting, at its best, etches detail with marvelous rhythmic alertness......[Te Kanawa] sings Micaëla gorgeously...Domingo, too, is captured at his most youthfully refulgent" MusicWeb International, 31st May 2013


----------



## TurnaboutVox

*Jean-Baptiste Lully
The Tragedy of Armide*
Tony Boute, Tenor; Miriam Dubrow, Soprano; Robert Getchell, Tenor; Stephanie Houtzeel, Mezzo-Soprano;
Francois Loup, Bass; Tara McCredie, Soprano; Adria McCulloch, Soprano; Ann Monoyios, Soprano;
Darren Perry, Baritone; William Sharp, Baritone
Opera Lafayette Chorus; Opera Lafayette Orchestra, cond. Ryan Brown [Naxos, 2008]


----------



## JosefinaHW

_Requiem in C Minor_ J. Zelenka (possibly)


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Oddly this recording was the first time Callas was singing the complete role of Amelia, but she had known it since her student days, when she had sung excerpts from the opera in concert. She had also programmed both Amelia's arias for radio concerts in 1951. I seem to remember that she almost got to sing the role at La Scala around this time too (my books are in storage at the moment, so I can't check), but her eventual debut role became Elena in *I Vespri Siciliani*, following knock-out performances in the role in Florence. Unusually for Callas then, this studio recording preceded her first and only stage performance of the complete role, at La Scala in 1957 in a spectacular production by Margarita Wallman.

The live recording of that event (with Bastianini and Simionato replacing Gobbi and Barbieri) is certainly a thrilling document, and Gavazzeni a more galvanising conductor than Votto, but there is still much to value in this 1956 studio recording. Callas herself is in splendid voice on both, moulding and shaping her phrases like a great instrumentalist, and we note how nimbly she exercises all the little vocal felicities usually glossed over by less technically aware sopranos. In the great Act III ensemble it is Callas, not the soubrettish Ratti, who demonstrates perfect trills. Indeed I find Ratti the weakest link in a splendid cast, the voice shrill and colourless.

Di Stefano may not be the most elegant or stylish of Riccardos, but, my word, he has personality and charm, qualities that are an absolute must for the role. He and Callas make the wonderful Act II love duet quite the erotic thing it should be. Though Bastianini might be the more vocally entitled Renato, I prefer Gobbi for the wealth of colour he brings to the role. Bastianini might sing a more mellifluous _Per la vita_, but it is Gobbi who really lets us see into Renato's heart in _Eri tu_. The way he sings the single word _Amelia_ when he realises that it his wife who has betrayed him speaks volumes. Barbieri is a fine Ulrica, and Votto, though not the most revelatory of conductors, does well by his singers.

Yet again, though, it is the triumvirate of Callas, Di Stefano and Gobbi who triumph in this great middle period Verdi opera.


----------



## seven four

The Harmonic Series: musical works in Just Intonation

Ellen Fullman & Theresa Wong
Greg Davis
Michael Harrison
R Keenan Lawler
Pauline Oliveros
Duane Pitre
Zachary James Watkins
Charles Curtis


----------



## elgar's ghost

Final instalment of Vaughan Williams' choral and vocal works.

_Dona nobis pacem_ - cantata for soprano, baritone, chorus and orchestra [Texts: Roman Catholic Mass and W. Whitman] (by 1936), _Serenade to Music_ for 16 solo vocalists and orchestra [Text: W. Shakespeare (from Act V of _The Merchant of Venice_)] (1938), _An Oxford Elegy_ for narrator, mixed chorus and small orchestra [Texts: M. Arnold] (1947-49) and _Hodie - a Christmas Cantata_ for tenor, soprano, baritone, chorus, boys' choir, organ and orchestra [Texts: Vespers for Christmas Day/the Bible/J. Milton/M. Coverdale (after M. Luther)/The Book of Common Prayer/T. Hardy/G. Herbert/16th C. anon./W. Drummond/U. Vaughan Williams/anon.] (1953-54):

















Artists: Dame Janet Baker (mezzo) Norma Burrows (sop.), Sheila Armstrong (sop.), Susan Longfield (sop.), Marie Heyward (sop.), Alfreda Hodgson (contr.), Gloria Jennings (contr.), Shirley Minty (contr.), Meriel Dickinson (contr.), Richard Lewis (t), Ian Partridge (t), Bernard Dickerson (t), Wynford Evans (t), Kenneth Bowen (t), Richard Angas (b), John Noble (b), Christopher Keyte (b), John Carol Case (b and bar.), John Shirley-Quirk (bar.), John Westbrook (speaker), Sir Philip Ledger (organ), Choristers of Westminster Abbey/Douglas Guest, London Symphony Orchestra/Jacques Orchestra/The Bach Choir/Sir David Willcocks, London Philharmonic Choir/John Alldis and London Philharmonic Orchestra/Sir Adrian Boult.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Ludwig van Beethoven* (1770-1827)

_No 6 playing _
Symphonien Nr.1-9 (180g, limited and numbered Deluxe-editiob)
Herbert von Karajan


----------



## sloth

Just discovered this:

Christophe GUIRAUD - Kl ei s te ta m a ti a / κλείστε τα μάτια


__
https://soundcloud.com/c-g-tellemake%2Fkl-ei-s-te-ta-m-a-ti-a-thaumasia-quadrangle-part-i


__
https://soundcloud.com/c-g-tellemake%2Fkl-ei-s-te-ta-m-a-ti-a-odysseus-kissed-skin-part-ii


----------



## eljr

*Various Artists
La naissance de la Polyphonie*


----------



## Taggart

Excellent choral wallpaper albeit* of the highest quality.

Actually, there are one or two very good pieces but the plainchant is rather bland.

*I just love using that word.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Schubert: Lieder / Lucia Popp *

Lied (Mutter geht durch ihre Kammern) D373 (Fouque)
Lodas Gespenst D150 (Ossain)
Klage D371
Lorma D376 ('Ossian')
Der Herbstabend D405 (Salis-Seewis)
Die Einsiedlei D393 (Salis-Seewis)
Die Herbstnacht (Wehmut) D404 (Salis-Seewis)
Lied in der Abwesenheit D416 (Stolberg)
Fruhlingslied D398 (Holty)
Winterlied D401 (Holty)
Minnelied D429 (Holty)
Aus 'Diego Manzanares', Ilmerine D458
Pflicht und Liebe D467 (Gotter)
An den Mond D468 (Holty)
Litanei auf das Fest Allerseelen, D343
Geheimnis, D491 (Mayrhofer)
Am Grabe Anselmos D504
An die Nachtigall, D497
Klage um Ali Bey D496a (Claudius)
Phidile D500 (Claudius)
Herbstlied D502 (Salis-Seewis)
Lebenslied D508 (Matthisson)
Leiden der Trennung D509 (Collin)
An mein Klavier D342 (Schubart)

_Lucia Popp (soprano), Graham Johnson (paino)_


----------



## Jeff W

*In which Sunday is Bach-day*

Good morning TC on this chilly spring morning in Albany! Today is Sunday, so it is time to break out the Bach!

View attachment 83886


I think I'm going to start this Sunday with the Cello Concertos by C. P. E. Bach. Hidemi Suzuki plays cello and conducts the Bach Collegium Japan.


----------



## Vasks

_Lots of winds and gongs on a LP_


----------



## Pugg

​
*Dvorak*:Mass in D major, Op.86 (B175)
*Gounod*:Requiem

Anne Bretschneider, Christine Lichtenberg, Georg Witt

Fundfunkchor Berlin & Polyphonia Ensemble Berlin, Risto Joost


----------



## chesapeake bay

I had forgotten how nice these are


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Vaugahn Williams, A London Symphony.*

After my marathon session yesterday of listening to different recordings, Becca was kind enough to point me to Hickox's recording of the original. I'm into the second movement, and I really like the way it makes me feel lonely, if that makes sense.


----------



## Jeff W

*In which Sunday is still Bach-day*

More Bach, this time Johann Christian Bach!

View attachment 83892


Sinfonias Opus 3. Hanspeter Gmur conducts the Camerata Budapest.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Schubert*: String Quintet D 956
Vienna Konzerthaus Quartet


----------



## DavidA

Rachmaninov Sonata 2 / Scarlatti

Horowitz Chicago 1968


----------



## Jeff W

*In which Sunday is still Bach-day*

View attachment 83894
View attachment 83895


From the sons and now to the father, J. S. Bach's Brandenburg Concertos. Trevor Pinnock conducts the English Concert from the keyboard of the harpsichord.


----------



## Heliogabo

A favorite recording for this marvelous concertos


----------



## Pugg

​
*Donizetti: Le Duc d'Albe 
*
Angela Meade (Hélène d'Egmont), Michael Spyres (Henri de Bruges), Laurent Naouri (Le Duc d'Albe), Gianluca Buratto (Daniel Brauer), David Stout (Sandoval), Trystan Llyr Griffiths (Carlos), Robin Tritschler (Balbuena), Dawid Kimberg (Un Tavernier)

Hallé & Opera Rara Chorus, _Sir Mark Elder_



> "Certainly, this recording is worth hearing, above all for the thrilling male leads. Is there a better tenor today than Michael Spyres? He makes Henri's fiendish music sound easy. Laurent Naouri as the Duke and Gianluca Buratto as the Flemish leader, Brauer, are superb, too." Sunday Times, 6th March 2016





> "Opera Rara has decided here only to record what is largely Donizetti's own music, which means just the first two acts…so what we have is but a torso, tantalising and inevitably positing several major what-ifs. And it's all the more tantalising since the first two acts are dispatched with all the style and élan we've come to expect from Mark Elder in this music, here with the Hallé. He brings conviction, stylistic nous and a wonderful airy clarity to the score." Gramophone Magazine, April 2016





> "Elder's complete command of Donizettian atmosphere...and pacing...makes it clear that the essential grand opera conflict...stimulated the composer to even greater directness and iommediacy...than are apparent at the start of Les Martyrs...[Spyres] produces a peerless combination of eloquent French utterance. fearless musicianship and unfailingly beautiful tone." Opera, May 2016


----------



## bejart

Jan Vanhal (1739-1813): Sinfonia in D Major, Bryan D1

Riyoko Matsui leading the Haydn Sinfonietta Tokyo


----------



## DiesIraeCX

I'm going to try something, we'll see if I have the willpower and resolve to see it through (probably not, but I hope to). With each new post, I'll listen to a work composed in the corresponding year to my post count.

This is post #1912 so I'll go with the _Altenberg Lieder_ by *Alban Berg*, composed in 1912 - performed by Renée Fleming and Claudio Abbado leading the Lucerne Festival Orchestra.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Enjoying something of a Scriabin binge on spotify with all three of the symphonies under Svetlanov, plus *Prometheus* with Richter. Gorgeous, exotically orchestrated music in wonderful performances, if not the best sound you will hear.


----------



## Mahlerian

DiesIraeCX said:


> I'm going to try something, we'll see if I have the willpower and resolve to see it through (probably not, but I hope to). With each new post, I'll listen to a work composed in the corresponding year to my post count.
> 
> This is post #1912 so I'll go with the _Altenberg Lieder_ by *Alban Berg*, composed in 1912 - performed by Renée Fleming and Claudio Abbado leading the Lucerne Festival Orchestra.


Thankfully that concert didn't cause a riot. The first performance of the work broke down into fistfights, hissing, and shouting. They didn't even have a chance to finish the concert with Mahler's Kindertotenlieder as was planned.


----------



## DiesIraeCX

Mahlerian said:


> Thankfully that concert didn't cause a riot. The first performance of the work broke down into fistfights, hissing, and shouting. They didn't even have a chance to finish the concert with Mahler's Kindertotenlieder as was planned.


Wow! This is my first time reading of this, the Skandalkonzert. It seems that it was actually the music that caused the riots, as opposed to the _Rite of Spring_ premiere.

By the way, what a concert: Webern, Zemlinsky, Schoenberg, Berg, and Mahler.


----------



## George O

La Primavera: The Natural World in Renaissance Music

pieces by all the greats
details: http://www.medieval.org/emfaq/cds/era71545.htm

The Boston Camerata / Joel Cohen

on Erato (Paris), from 1984
recorded 1981

5 stars


----------



## eljr

*16/04/2016

BERLINER PHILHARMONIKER
SEMYON BYCHKOV
Kirill Gerstein

Sergei Rachmaninov
Piano Concerto No. 2 in C minor (00:44:46)

Kirill Gerstein Piano

Piotr Ilyich Tchaikovsky
Symphony No. 3 in D major Polish (00:53:09)*


----------



## Arsakes

I've gone mostly Russian this week.

*Ippolitov-Ivanov:*

Yar-khmel', Spring Overture, Op. 1
Symphonic Scherzo,Op. 2
Caucasian Sketches, Suite No. 1 and 2
Armenian Rhapsody on National Themes, Op. 48
Turkish Fragments, Op. 62

*Tchaikovsky:*

The Nutcracker Suite, Op. 71
Swan Lake (ballet), Op. 20
Romeo & Juliet Overture
Capriccio Italien, Op. 45
Serenade for Strings in C major, Op. 48
Violin Concerto in D major, Op. 35

*Rimsky-Korsakov:*

Capriccio espagnol for orchestra, Op. 34
Symphony No. 2 'Antar'
Tale of Tsar Saltan, Suite for orchestra Op. 57
Russian Easter Overture for orchestra, Op. 36
Scheherazade, symphonic suite, Op. 35 Festival at Baghdad The Sea
Mlada Suite, Procession of the nobles


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1994.


----------



## senza sordino

You wouldn't think I would like this disk, lots of piano, winds and choral - but I love it. 
Poulenc Piano Concerto, Sextet for winds, sonata for two pianos, concerto for two pianos, Organ concerto, concert champétre, Gloria
View attachment 83899


A recent addition to my library. A fabulous disk.
Franck and Debussy violin sonatas, Ravel Introduction and allegro, Debussy Sonata for flute, Viola and harp
View attachment 83900


There are some lovely moments in the Martin concerto, a piece that should be played more often. 
Stravinsky and Frank Martin violin Concerti, Honegger Pacific 231 and Rugby, Stravinsky Circus Polka
View attachment 83901


Faure, Debussy and Saint Saëns sonatas for violin. 
View attachment 83902


Debussy and Ravel String Quartets, Zemlinsky quartet no 2, Toldra vistes al mar, Turina Oración del torero. Sonically, a disappointing disk as I have to crank the volume. And the performances are nothing special. 
View attachment 83903


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

Some delicious violin playing by the cigar chomping, bridge-playing Alfredo Campoli performing a collection of bon-bons and encores arranged by Fritz Kreisler.


----------



## DiesIraeCX

Post #1915 will be *Prokofiev*'s _Scythian Suite, Op. 20_, composed in 1915.

I've come to love Sergei Prokofiev this year.


----------



## pmsummer

CONCERTI DI FLAUTI
_Baroque Recorder Concertos_
*Georg Philipp Telemann, Johann David Heinichen, Johann Christian Schickhardt, Alessandro Marcello*
Amsterdam Loeki Stardust Quartet - recorders
The Academy of Ancient Music
Christopher Hogwood - director

_L'Oiseau-Lyre_


----------



## pmsummer

George O said:


> La Primavera: The Natural World in Renaissance Music
> 
> pieces by all the greats
> details: http://www.medieval.org/emfaq/cds/era71545.htm
> 
> The Boston Camerata / Joel Cohen
> 
> on Erato (Paris), from 1984
> recorded 1981
> 
> 5 stars


I've never thought Mr. Cohen has gotten the praise he deserves.


----------



## opus55

Telemann: The Six Paris Quartets
_ Trio Sonnerie | Wilbert Hazelzet _


----------



## Richard8655

"The Haunted Manor". A 19th century opera in 4 acts.


----------



## KenOC

Beethoven's Kreutzer Sonata, Patricia Kopatchinskaja and Fazil Say. A stupendous performance.


----------



## Figleaf

StlukesguildOhio said:


> Some delicious violin playing by the cigar chomping, bridge-playing Alfredo Campoli performing a collection of bon-bons and encores arranged by Fritz Kreisler.


Are you sure that's not Colonel Tom Parker on that cover?


----------



## opus55

Listening to KBS ClassicFM

*Giovanni Battista Viotti*
Violin Concerto no.23 in G major
Lola Bobesco(violin) | Staatliche Philharmonie Rheinland-Pfalz | Kurt Redel

*Richard Strauss*
Cello Sonata in F major op.6
Esther Nyffenegger(cello) | Gérard Wyss


----------



## George O

pmsummer said:


> I've never thought Mr. Cohen has gotten the praise he deserves.


----------



## Reichstag aus LICHT

George O said:


>


I never knew that Teller played the lute


----------



## DiesIraeCX

Post #1916 will be:

- *Béla Bartók*'s _Suite for Piano, SZ 62_ (1916) 
- *Lili Boulanger*'s _Psalm 24_ (1916)


----------



## bejart

Haydn: String Quartet No.68 in D Minor, Op.103

Quatuor Mosaiques: Eric Hobarth and Andrea Bischof, violins -- Anita Mitterer, viola --Christophe Coin, cello


----------



## AClockworkOrange

Camille Saint-Saëns' Symphony in A performed by Jean Martinon & the Orchestre National de l'Ortf.

Superb on all levels.


----------



## Blancrocher

Horowitz playing Scriabin


----------



## ShropshireMoose

StlukesguildOhio said:


> Some delicious violin playing by the cigar chomping, bridge-playing Alfredo Campoli performing a collection of bon-bons and encores arranged by Fritz Kreisler.


Nobody, the composer himself always excepted, played the music of Kreisler better than Alfredo Campoli, this is a superb collection, I saw him three times in the early 1980s, and on each occasion the recital ended with a selection of Kreisler's pieces, happy memories indeed.


----------



## ShropshireMoose

Honegger: Symphonies Nos. 3 "Liturgique" and 4 "Deliciae Basilienses" L'Orchestre de la Suisse Romande/Ernest Ansermet

Two fine symphonies by Honegger, given superbly committed performances by Ansermet and his orchestra. First class I'd say.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Vaughan Williams, Symphonies Nos. 3 and 4*

So far, I prefer Handley's 3rd to Thomson. Thomson has superior recorded sound, but Handley has more atmosphere. Thomson's 4th sounds very powerful so far.


----------



## pmsummer

ORGELMUSIK*
Johann Pachelbel*
Werner Jacob - organ (Mollau, Alsace)_

Virgin Classics_


----------



## TurnaboutVox

*Schoenberg
Presto in C major
Scherzo in F major
String Quartet in D (1897)*
Quatuor Diotima [Naive, 2016]










*Bach
Solo Cello Suites
No. 1 in G major, BWV 1007
No. 3 in C major, BWV 1009
No. 5 in C minor, BWV 1011*
Janos Starker [EMI, 1958/9; CD 1996]

I understand that these recordings are quite well regarded, and I can see why. I got them for £4 in a charity shop and it's clearly £4 well spent. This has real 'life' and insight. And the 1958/9 EMI mono recordings are outstandingly good.


----------



## ArtMusic




----------



## D Smith

Inspired by another thread: Rimsky Korsakov: Scheherazade, Russian Easter Overture. Temirkanov/NYP. My all-time favourite Scheherazade (along with Reiner's) and very recommended.


----------



## Guest

For a recording made in 1959, this sounds pretty darn good. I prefer his Berlin remake, but this is certainly a fine performance.


----------



## Blancrocher

Ravel and Rachmaninov: Piano Concertos (Michelangeli/Gracis)


----------



## pmsummer

CONSORT MUSIC
*John Jenkins*
The Consort of Musicke
Trevor Jones - director

_Explore Music / EMI Decca_


----------



## opus55

Richard Strauss

"Die Frosch"


----------



## Guest

Sonata No.1 today.


----------



## Vaneyes

Earlier today via PBS, The Met 15/16 *Berg*: Lulu w. Marlis Petersen.


----------



## Vaneyes

Figleaf said:


> Are you sure that's not Colonel Tom Parker on that cover?


I've retrieved my specs. Thought yours was Garth Brooks.


----------



## Blancrocher

Bach: Sonata after Reincken ''Hortus Musicus'' BWV.965 (Sokolov)


----------



## Adam Hegg

I'm finding my way with Bach (the dad, natch). For the longest time I made the mistake of listening to people who said boroque music, especially Bach was all an intellectual exercise. (First I need to consider why that would be a bad thing and make me not want to listen to him, but I digress). I find an immediacy in his music that I do with poetry that fits into a schema (Shakesepare's sonnets, John Donne's Holy Sonnets, Dickenson, Thomas, etc...). I took some time to figure out what some of his forms were whereas before I just tried ot listen. Then a wierd thing happened. Once I was aware of how a fugue worked, rather than identifying all of the elements I was able to listen to it without any analysis. It was just beautiful. 
Anyway. I listened to three records last night and well re-listen to them tonight. 
Glenn Gould's '55 Goldberg Variations
Takae Ohnisi's Harpsichord recording of Goldberg (I disliked the harpsichord A LOT before listening to this, eye opener)
Suzuki's CM recording of The Brandenberg Concerti. 

I was thoroughly taken. I am going to be spending to week (at least) digging into his incredible catalogue. It is so fun loving music. I recognize that that may be the single most trite thing ever said on TC...but f'real. It's great.


----------



## seeleymw

Vaneyes said:


> Earlier today via PBS, The Met 15/16 *Berg*: Lulu w. Marlis Petersen.


I loved that performance. Joanna Dudley, as the cabaret onlooker, was fascinating.


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

Eine Kleine Nachtmusik... if you will. Lovely music for winding down a Sunday evening... accompanied by this:










No... I'm feeling no pain.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mozart* - String Quartet No.2; Clarinet Quintet


----------



## Pugg

Kontrapunctus said:


> For a recording made in 1959, this sounds pretty darn good. I prefer his Berlin remake, but this is certainly a fine performance.


The V.P is such a wonderful orchestra and for once I think I don't agree with you.
This record any day of the week :tiphat:


----------



## Pugg

StlukesguildOhio said:


> Eine Kleine Nachtmusik... if you will. Lovely music for winding down a Sunday evening... accompanied by this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No... I'm feeling no pain.


Hopefully, when you wake, up you will feel the same


----------



## Balthazar

*Works of Samuel Barber*

Neeme Järvi leads the Detroit Symphony Orchestra for SS and then some...

_Symphony No. 1, Op. 9
Symphony No. 2, Op. 19
The School for Scandal, Op. 5
Adagio for Strings, Op. 11_


----------



## Pugg

​Rimsky-Korsakov: Le Coq d'Or Suite and other works

Borodinrince Igor: Polovtsian Dances

Rimsky Korsakov:Capriccio espagnol, Op. 34

Le Coq d'Or Suite Russian Easter Festival Overture, Op. 36

London Symphony Orchestra, Antal Dorati


----------



## Guest

Pugg said:


> The V.P is such a wonderful orchestra and for once I think I don't agree with you.
> This record any day of the week :tiphat:


Dang...how will I ever get to sleep tonight?  This one certainly has its moments, especially the (dubbed-in) organ and the massive bell near the end...and plenty of good points in between. Maybe I'm just more familiar with the 1973 Berlin version.


----------



## jim prideaux

early start again with Schubert 5th symphony performed by Davis and the Staatskapelle Dresden


----------



## Pugg

​
*Scarlatti*: 18 Sonatas.
_Yevgeny Sudbin, stunning playing _


----------



## ArtMusic




----------



## Pugg

​
*Grieg: Lyric Pieces* (selection)

_Leif Ove Andsnes_ (piano)


----------



## Pugg

​
*Meyerbeer: Les Huguenots.*
_Dame Joan Sutherland / Arroyo/ Tourangeau et al._
_Richard Bonynge _conducting


----------



## schigolch




----------



## elgar's ghost

The second and final part of orchestral Vaughan Williams today.

_Fantasia on Greensleeves_ for strings and harp [arr. by Ralph Greaves] (arr. 1934), _Five Variants on Dives and Lazarus_ for strings and harp (1939), Concerto in A-minor for oboe and strings (1944), Concerto for Two Pianos & Orchestra [arr. of the Piano Concerto in C by Joseph Cooper and the composer] (1926-31 - arr. 1946), Partita for double string orchestra (1948), _Fantasia (quasi variazione) on the Old 104th Psalm Tune_ for piano, chorus and orchestra (1949), Concerto Grosso for three groups of strings (1950) and Romance in D-flat for harmonica, strings and piano (1951):
























Artists: Celia Nicklin (oboe), Peter Katin (piano), Vitya Vronsky (piano), Victor Babin (pinao), Tommy Reilly (harmonica), The New Queen's Hall Orchestra/Barry Wordsworth, London Philharmonic Choir/John Alldis, ASMF/Neville Marriner and London Philharmonic Orchestra/Sir Adrian Boult


----------



## kartikeys

Chopin Piano Concerto No. 2
A bit of Arvo part


----------



## Pugg

​
Brahms: Piano Concerto No. 2 
London Symphony Orchestra, Sir Colin Davis


----------



## Pugg

​*Campra: Messe de Requiem
*
The Monteverdi Choir & English Baroque Soloists, _John Eliot Gardiner_


----------



## realdealblues

Taking a little detour from the big Brendel Box Set in favor of Lenny's DG Recordings Vol. 2 Box Set that I received last week.*

Gustav Mahler*
Symphony No. 2 in C minor, "Resurrection"









Symphony No. 3 in D minor*







*

Leonard Bernstein/New York Philharmonic
*[Rec. 1987]

*It's nice to revisit these recordings. I usually listen to Bernstein's Sony recordings for the first 4 symphonies more often than these DG remakes, but there are still many moments I enjoy from these recordings as well.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Louis-Ferdinand Hérold*: Piano Concertos Nos. 2, 3 & 4

_Jean-Frédéric Neuburger_ (piano)

Sinfonia Varsovia, Hervé Niquet


----------



## Vasks

_Craved some Kryzysztof today so I played this LP_


----------



## Blancrocher

Delius - Orchestral Works (Barbirolli)


----------



## Orfeo

*Plus, *

*Nikolay Myaskovsky*
Cello Sonatas I & II.
-Alexander Rudin, cello & Victor Ginsburg, piano.

*Dmitry Kabalevsky*
String Quartets I & II.
Cello Sonata.
-The Glazunov String Quartet.
-Marina Tarasova, cello & Alexander Polezhaev, piano.

*Bohuslav Martinu*
Piano Sonata, Fantasie et toccata, Etudes & Polkas.
-Giorgio Koukl, piano.

*Carl Nielsen*
Four Piano Pieces, Symphonic Suite, Theme with Variations, etc.
-Anne Øland, piano.


----------



## Pugg

​*Anna Moffo ; French aria's *

1 La Fille Du Regiment: Chacun Le Sait, Chacun Le Dit - Ambrosian Opera Chorus / New Philharmonia Orchestra
Play: La Damnation De Faust: D'amour L'ardente Flamme - Ambrosian Opera Chorus / New Philharmonia Orchestra 
2. La Damnation De Faust: D'amour L'ardente Flamme - Ambrosian Opera Chorus / New Philharmonia Orchestra
Play: Herodiade: 'Celui Dont La Parole....Il Est Doux, Il Est Bon' - New Philharmonia Orchestra 
3. Herodiade: 'Celui Dont La Parole....Il Est Doux, Il Est Bon' - New Philharmonia Orchestra
Play: Hamlet: Mais Quelle Est Cette Belle...A Vos Jeux, Mes Amis 'Mad Scene' - Ambrosian Opera Chorus / New Philharmonia Orchestra 
4. Hamlet: Mais Quelle Est Cette Belle...A Vos Jeux, Mes Amis 'Mad Scene' - Ambrosian Opera Chorus / New Philharmonia Orchestra
Play: Les Pecheurs De Perles: O Dieu Brahma! - Ambrosian Opera Chorus / New Philharmonia Orchestra
5. Les Pecheurs De Perles: O Dieu Brahma! - Ambrosian Opera Chorus / New Philharmonia Orchestra
Play: Robert Le Diable: Robert, Toi Que J'aime - Ambrosian Opera Chorus / New Philharmonia Orchestra 
6. Robert Le Diable: Robert, Toi Que J'aime - Ambrosian Opera Chorus / New Philharmonia Orchestra
Play: Romeo Et Juliette: Je Veux Vivre Dans Le Reve - Ambrosian Opera Chorus / New Philharmonia Orchestra
7. Romeo Et Juliette: Je Veux Vivre Dans Le Reve - Ambrosian Opera Chorus / New Philharmonia Orchestra
Play: Werther: Letter Scene - Ambrosian Opera Chorus / New Philharmonia Orchestra
8. Werther: Letter Scene - Ambrosian Opera Chorus / New Philharmonia Orchestra
Play: Louise: Depuis Le Jour - Ambrosian Opera Chorus / New Philharmonia Orchestra
9. Louise: Depuis Le Jour - Ambrosian Opera Chorus / New Philharmonia Orchestra


----------



## TurnaboutVox

*Heinrich Ignaz Biber
Rosary Sonatas I - X*
Johannes Koch (Bass Viola da gamba), Rudolf Ewerhart (Harpsichord etc.), Suzanne Lautenbacher (Violin)
[Vox Box, 1996]









*

J.S. Bach
Solo suites for Cello
Suite No. 2, BWV 1008, In D Minor
Suite No. 4, BWV 1010, In E-Flat
Suite No. 6, BWV 1012, In D*
Janos Starker [EMI, 1958-9; CD 2002]

Phenomenal. Starker plays in much stricter meter than the version I'm familiar with (Maurice Gendron on Philips) and as a result these suites can be heard to be clearly based on dance rhythms.

As I commented with Disc 4 (this is disc 5) the 1958-9 mono sound (with very little reverberance) is startlingly good and I was rattling the floorboards with the powerful dry bass: I suppose the limited treble is less of a problem than it would be on instruments other than a cello. (I can't hear it anyway as my hearing doesn't go much above 4 kHz)


----------



## Dr Johnson

Symphony No. 5


----------



## Pugg

​
*Auber: La muette de Portici
*

_June Anderson, Alfredo Kraus,John Aler, Jean-Philippe Lafont._
_Thomas Fulton_ conducting


----------



## elgar's ghost

William Walton - choral and chamber works.

_Façade - an Entertainment_ for reciter(s) and chamber ensemble - expanded 1951 version [Texts: E. Sitwell] (1921, but with various revisions/additions until 1977):










String Quartet No.2 in A minor (1944-47) and Piano Quartet (1919 - rev. 1921 and 1974):










_A Litany: Drop, drop slow tears_ - for mixed chorus a cappella [Text: P. Fletcher] (1916 - rev. 1930), _Set Me as a Seal upon Thine Heart_ - anthem for mixed chorus a cappella [Text: The Song of Solomon] (1938), _Where Does the Uttered Music Go?_ for mixed chorus a cappella [Text: J. Masefield] (1946), _Coronation Te Deum_ - version for mixed chorus and organ [arr. by Simon Preston with organ reduction by Mark Blatchly] (1952 - arr. ????), _The Twelve_, An Anthem for the Feast of Any Apostle - version for mixed chorus and organ [Texts: W.H. Auden] (1964-65), _Missa brevis_ for double mixed choir and organ (1966), _Jubilate Deo_ - motet for mixed chorus and organ (1971-72), _Cantico del Sole_ - motet for mixed chorus a capella [Text: St. Francis of Assisi (transl. by S. Wright)] (1974), _Magnificat and Nunc Dimittis_ - motet for soprano, alto, tenor, bass, mixed chorus and organ (1974 - rev. 1976) and _Antiphon_ for mixed chorus and organ [Text: G. Herbert] (1977):


----------



## severance68

Brahms: Symphony No. 4
Academic Festival Overture
George Szell/Cleveland Orchestra
Recorded April 8-9, 1966 (Symphony No. 4); October 28, 1966 (Academic Festival Overture)
Sony Classical (1991 reissue)


----------



## Badinerie

Its been a few weeks....I knew I couldnt keep away from this work for long!.
Recorded especially for CFP in 1973.


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1999, 2003.


----------



## Vaneyes

Pugg said:


> ​
> *Auber: La muette de Portici
> *
> 
> _June Anderson, *Alfredo Kraus*,John Aler, Jean-Philippe Lafont._
> _Thomas Fulton_ conducting


*
Alfredo Kraus* rocks.


----------



## Vaneyes

Pugg said:


> The V.P is such a wonderful orchestra and for once I think I don't agree with you.
> This record any day of the week :tiphat:


It's more than decent, though my HvK *R. Strauss* corresponding faves are '80's ASZ, '70's DJ, Till, all DG. :tiphat:


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1990.


----------



## Barbebleu

Hadn't listened to this for a while. So good.


----------



## ShropshireMoose

Wagner: "Lohengrin" Prelude Act 1/"Tannhauser" Overture
Liszt: Les Preludes Vienna Philharmonic Orchestra/Wilhelm Furtwangler

Rodrigo: Concerto de Aranjuez
Castelnuovo-Tedesco: Guitar Concerto in D, Op.99 John Williams/Philadelphia Orchestra/Eugene Ormandy

Dvorak: Piano Quintets in A, Op.5 and Op.81 Rudolf Firkusny/Ridge String Quartet

A splendid old LP to start the ball rolling this evening. Three very fine performances by Furtwangler and the VPO. This is my joint favourite recording of Liszt's "Les Preludes", the other being the Philharmonia and Constantin Silvestri, they are at opposite ends of the spectrum, Silvestri being quite swift and uptempo, Furtwangler more stately and grand, yet both work perfectly and are, in their different ways, equally enjoyable, I wouldn't be without either. A classic account of two guitar concertos, still sounding good after fifty years. Then the two Dvorak Piano Quintets in masterly performances from 1990 by Firkusny and the Ridge Quartet, nice to hear the earlier Quintet which is hardly ever played, especially when essayed by such a supreme musician as Firkusny, one of my favourite pianists.


----------



## AClockworkOrange

Continuing my sojourn through the music of Camille Saint-Saens with Symphonies No.1 & No.2 performed wonderfully by Martinon et al.

It is a pity Saint-Saens is so often overlooked. Whilst I adore his Organ Symphony (hearing it live was such a powerful moment for me - recordings rarely if ever do the Organ justice), it is a pity that his other Symphonies are so unjustly neglected.


----------



## Vronsky

*Stravinsky: Pétrouchka*










Igor Stravinsky: Pétrouchka
Leonard Bernstein *·* New York Philharmonic


----------



## drpraetorus

Shostakovich Cell Sonata. Sorry I don't have the details. Good piece and performance though.


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Manxfeeder

*Vaughan Williams, Symphony No. 4*


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Mahlerian

Wagner: Tristan und Isolde
Wolfgang Windgassen, Birgit Nilsson, Hertha Töpper, Bayreuth Festival Chorus and Orchestra, cond. Boulez

Despite being a rip from a VHS tape, this recording of Tristan boasts fine singing and playing, and I'm glad to have had the chance to download it.

Sessions: Piano Sonata No. 1
David Holzman









Roger Sessions' First Piano Sonata dates from the 1930s and contains many diatonic passages alongside its characteristic chromatic excursions (it opens clearly in the region of B minor).

Ullmann: Piano Sonata No. 6, Variations and Double Fugue on a Theme by Schoenberg (after op. 19/4)
Christophe Sirodeau









Ullmann was a Jewish composer and pianist who was murdered in the Holocaust. The Piano Sonata No. 6, a forceful work, dates from his time in the ghetto at Theresienstadt, where he composed an astounding number of works, many of them preserved, while the earlier Variations is an homage to his erstwhile teacher.


----------



## ldiat

i am sorry but i like this tune


----------



## Guest

Murail
Le Partage Des Eaux, Contes Cruels, Sillages.

BBC Symphony Orchestra, Netherlands Radio Philharmonic Orchestra.









Shimmering magic...


----------



## George O

Jean-Philippe Rameau (1683-1764)

Intégrale des oeuvres pour clavecin:
Premiere Livre (1706)
Pièces de clavecin (1724)
Nouvelles Suites de pièces de clavecin (1728)
La Dauphine (1747)
Pièces de clavecin en concerts (1741)

Scott Ross, harpsichord

4-LP box set on Stil (France), from 1976

5 stars


----------



## deprofundis

I was lisening to monody(mode) and had a hard time appreciating it since im more use to polyphony, i was lisening to* harmonia mundi antiquity century 1*.The music seem simple(it's the purpose) yet it dose has interesting instrumental moment monody is a bit monotone and a tad boring, but i did not lisen to it fully enought ,let's says this but let's says i cherrish polyphony shawll we


----------



## ldiat




----------



## opus55

Haydn: Die Jahreszeisten


----------



## SimonNZ

dogen said:


> Murail
> Le Partage Des Eaux, Contes Cruels, Sillages.
> 
> BBC Symphony Orchestra, Netherlands Radio Philharmonic Orchestra.
> 
> View attachment 83951
> 
> 
> *Shimmering magic...*


A disc that should have been showered with awards


----------



## Blancrocher

Beethoven: Late Piano Sonatas (Pollini)


----------



## DiesIraeCX

Post #1917, featuring compositions from 1917:

*Anton Webern*'s _Vier Lieder_ 
*Maurice Rave*l's _Le Tombeau de Couperin_


----------



## Balthazar

*Works of Henri Dutilleux*

Ludovic Morot leads the Seattle Symphony Orchestra joined by Augustin Hadelich on violin.

_Métaboles
Violin Concerto, "L'arbre des songes"
Symphony No. 2, "Le double"_


----------



## Casebearer

Luciano Berio - String quartets


----------



## Orfeo

AClockworkOrange said:


> View attachment 83949
> 
> Continuing my sojourn through the music of Camille Saint-Saens with Symphonies No.1 & No.2 performed wonderfully by Martinon et al.
> 
> It is a pity Saint-Saens is so often overlooked. Whilst I adore his Organ Symphony (hearing it live was such a powerful moment for me - recordings rarely if ever do the Organ justice), *it is a pity that his other Symphonies are so unjustly neglected*.


Especially his Urbs Roma Symphony (a nice Schumannesque feel to it, and an enjoyable listening all the same).


----------



## Pugg

Beethoven:
"Piano Concerto No. 3 in C minor Op.37" (January 20, 1964 New York, Manhattan Center),
"Piano Concerto No. 5 in E-flat major, Op.73" Emperor "" (May 1, 1962 New York, Manhattan Center)
[Soloist] Rudolf Serkin (P), the New York Philharmonic


----------



## Pugg

Badinerie said:


> Its been a few weeks....I knew I couldnt keep away from this work for long!.
> Recorded especially for CFP in 1973.


No image what so ever


----------



## Pugg

Vaneyes said:


> *
> Alfredo Kraus* rocks.


As long as it's not rock bottom then it's fine


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Manxfeeder said:


> *Vaughan Williams, Symphonies Nos. 3 and 4*
> 
> *So far, I prefer Handley's 3rd to Thomson. Thomson has superior recorded sound, but Handley has more atmosphere. Thomson's 4th sounds very powerful so far.
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 83916


Reverse order for me, _garçon_.

I'll take the Thomson RVW's _Third _above all others for its fluid suavity and grace; and as for the RVW_ Fourth_- I'll go with the war-hammering Hickox.


----------



## opus55

Korngold: Die Kathrin










New to Korngold except for his violin concerto.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

*


George O said:












La Primavera: The Natural World in Renaissance Music

pieces by all the greats
details: http://www.medieval.org/emfaq/cds/era71545.htm

The Boston Camerata / Joel Cohen

on Erato (Paris), from 1984
recorded 1981

5 stars

Click to expand...

*You've outdone yourself, George.

_Completely._

I love everything about this photo.

- Except of course for Emma's absence. _;D_


----------



## Marschallin Blair

opus55 said:


> Korngold: Die Kathrin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *New to Korngold *except for his violin concerto.












I love Korngold. I have _Die Kathrin_ (of course)- but I think if you're getting your feet wet with Korngold,_ Die tote Stadt_'s a must.

Its like Puccini cross-hybridized with Strauss, but with more glossy orchestrations, 'distilled.'


----------



## Pugg

opus55 said:


> Korngold: Die Kathrin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New to Korngold except for his violin concerto.


Wonderful recording, do try his: Die tote Stadt


----------



## opus55

Marschallin Blair said:


> I love Korngold. I have _Die Kathrin_ (of course)- but I think if you're getting your feet wet with Korngold_ Die tote Stadt_'s a must.
> 
> Its like Puccini cross-hybridized with Strauss, but with more glossy orchestrations, 'distilled.'


I picked up Kathrin by pure chance (used bookstore) but I look forward to hearing 'Die tote Stadt' as it seems to be much better known operatic work by Korngold. I think I hear more Strauss but yeah, it's quite good.


----------



## opus55

Pugg said:


> Wonderful recording, do try his: Die tote Stadt


Another encouraging Korngold fan!


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Of the Sssscherchen _Sssscheherazade _I have to_ ssssay_, "Where'_sss_ the hi_sssss_? (how's that for alliteration-for-alliteration's sake?)- because there is none. This High Definition Tape Transfer edition is the best-sounding _Scheherazade_ I've ever heard in terms of pristine engineered sound- and it was recorded in 1957!!!

The solo violin has a very-forward balance, which I don't particularly care for; and its a tad indelicate here and there with the phrasing; heavy-handed even. "The Young Prince and the Young Princess" on the other hand is faster than most- but it works for me and doesn't sound rushed.

So, getting the caveats out of the way, I now have to turn positively

_'Ex-UB-er-ant'!_

There's one thing I treasure, 'TREASURE,' about the Scherchen reading: the brass in "The Sea and Sinbad's Ship."

Its absolutely tremendous sounding.

It is without a doubt the most imperious and majestic I've ever heard. I played it back-to-back with the Mackerras and the Reiner readings and found them wanting beside it.

If ever I had a 'near perfect' _Scheherazade_ it would have the finessing elegances of Karajan's "The Young Prince and the Young Princess" (but slightly sped-up in tempo); the horns of the Scherchen in "The Sea and Sinbad's Ship"; the galvanizing drama of the Reiner in "The Festival at Bagdad"; but with the caressingly-exotic overall architechtonic of the Kondrashin.

Is that too much to ask?


----------



## Marschallin Blair

*


opus55 said:



I picked up Kathrin by pure chance (used bookstore) but I look forward to hearing 'Die tote Stadt' as it seems to be much better known operatic work by Korngold. I think I hear more Strauss but yeah, it's quite good.

Click to expand...

*I find it a bit soporific, myself (and this is coming from a Korngold fan).

I really love _Die tote Stadt_ and _Violanta_ as far as his operas go.


----------



## Pugg

opus55 said:


> Another encouraging Korngold fan!


Do try his : Da Wunder der Heliane also, fantastic, he has also smaller one called Violanta, :tiphat:


----------



## Pugg

​
*Haydn*: Symphonies 45 &100 Scherchen


----------



## Marschallin Blair

The Litton_ Firebird _defies description as an sonic engineering feat.

I've never heard the ravishing textures of this score so clearly articulated as I have in this recording.

I find when I put it on I can't take it off. I have to hear the entire thing.


----------



## Pugg

opus55 said:


> Haydn: Die Jahreszeisten


I see Opus55 has a good taste, excellent if I may be so bold :tiphat:


----------



## Pugg

​
*Chopin: Scherzi*
_Tamás Vasáry _


----------



## senza sordino

Mendelssohn and Beethoven violin concerti. It's the first time I've heard this disk of Heifetz in a long time. My ears have become quite attuned to some more modern playing. Heifetz does sound a bit old fashioned. These performances are fast and he plays with such precision and coolness. Not a single slide, not that the music really calls for it. In fact, I'd say the Mendelssohn was probably a bit too fast, as the notes get a bit lost in the swirl of runs. Am I allowed to criticize Heifetz?
View attachment 83956


Mendelssohn Hebrides Overture, Symphonies 3&4
View attachment 83957


Mendelssohn String quartets 3, 6 and 2
View attachment 83958


----------



## elgar's ghost

William Walton part two before and after work - a cantata, some songs and an opera.

_Belshazzar's Feast_ - cantata for baritone, tenor, mixed chorus and orchestra [Texts: O. Sitwell (from Biblical sources)] (1931 - rev. 1948):










_The Winds_ [Text: A.C. Swinburne] (1918), _Tritons_ [Text: W. Drummond of Hawthornden] (1920), _Three Songs to Poems by Edith Sitwell_ (1932), _Under the Greenwood Tree_ [Text: W. Shakespeare] (1936), _Beatriz's Song_ - arr. for voice and piano by Christopher Palmer [Text: Louis MacNeice] (1946 - arr. 1980s?), _Three Façade Settings_ - arr. for voice and piano by Christopher Palmer [Texts: E. Sitwell]) (1921 - arr. 1980s?), _Anon. in Love_ - six songs for guitar and tenor [Texts: 16th and 17th c. anon.] (1960) and _A Song for the Lord Mayor's Table_ - six songs for soprano and piano [Texts: T. Jordan/W. Wordsworth/anon./W. Blake/C. Morris/anon.] (1962):










_The Bear_ - an Extravaganza in One Act [Texts - P. Gehn/W. Walton (after the comedy play by A. Chekhov)] (1967):


----------



## severance68

Richard Rodgers: Waltzes/March of the Siamese Children (from "The King and I")/Carousel Waltz/Slaughter on Tenth Avenue/Victory at Sea (Symphonic Suite)

Richard Rodgers Conducts Richard Rodgers
Rodgers/New York Philharmonic
Recorded December 27, 1954
MP3 issued 2009


----------



## Pugg

​
*Howells*: Stabat Mater/ Te Deum

Benjamin Hulett (tenor)

Sine Nomine, Op. 37

Alison Hill (soprano)

Stabat Mater
Benjamin Hulett (tenor)

The Bach Choir & Bournemouth Symphony Orchestra, _David Hill_


----------



## AClockworkOrange

Orfeo said:


> Especially his Urbs Roma Symphony (a nice Schumannesque feel to it, and an enjoyable listening all the same).


The 'Urbs Roma' Symphony is a beautiful Symphony indeed Orfeo.









Speaking of which, I am concluding my listening to Martinon's cycle of Saint-Saens Symphonies with Disc 2 of this set which consists of the Symphony in F 'Urbs Roma' and of course the Third Symphony - the evergreen 'Organ Symphony'.

I'm going to continue listening to Saint-Sanes for a little while next, moving onto his works for the Piano from this excellent set performed by Marylene Dosse joined in works for four hands by Annie Petit.


----------



## Pugg

*Korngold: Das Wunder der Heliane*, Op. 20

_Anna Tomowa-Sintow (Heliane), René Pape (Porter), Nicolai Gedda (Blind Judge),_ Martin Petzold (Young Man), Hartmut Welker (Ruler), John de Haan (Stranger)

Rundfunk-Sinfonieorchester Berlin, Rundfunkchor Berlin, _John Mauceri_



> "Decca have done the piece proud. The recording is wide-ranging. John Mauceri conducts with conviction and with enthusiasm (perhaps a bit too much of it at times). Choral sopranos sail fearlessly to high C sharp. Anna Tomowa-Sintow is a delicate, touching heroine, lacking only full, easy radiance of tone for soaring climaxes." Gramophone Magazine, April 1993





> "Korngold's tale of forbidden love was considered a flop at its premiere, perhaps by critics who had tired of his lavish compositional style. However, if you enjoy a profusion of gorgeously sensuous music, then this is the opera for you! John Mauceri conducts the Rundfunk-Sinfonieorchester Berlin, and there are sublime performances from Anna Tomowa-Sintow, John de Haan, Hartmut Welker, René Pape and Nicolai Gedda." James Longstaffe, Presto Classical, 1st December 2014


----------



## ShropshireMoose

Liszt: Ballade No.2 in B Minor
Franck: Prelude, Aria and Finale
Grieg: Ballade in G Minor, Op.24 Jorge Bolet

Jorge Bolet was a stunning pianist, his marvellous series of recordings for Decca give much pleasure, but he was an even more exciting pianist when playing before an audience and this wonderful set is a must for any of his admirers, the more so as there are many pieces on it that he didn't record commercially, the Grieg Ballade being one of them, it is one of the finest of Grieg's works (just under 20 minutes in this performance) and Bolet's superb musicianship makes this a real joy. Highly recommended.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mozart*: Piano Quartet in E flat Major / Piano Concerto No.12 (arr. for piano & string quartet)
with _Alban Berg Quartet_


----------



## DavidA

Stupendous playing!


----------



## Pugg

Disc: 18 from the wonderful: *Frederica von Stade *

1. Der Musensohn, D. 764
2. Arie aus dem Spiegel von Arkadien (From "Brettl-Lieder")
3. Amor (From "Cabaret Songs I")
4. Ich wollt' meine Lieb', Op. 63, No. 1 - Frederica von Stade / Marilyn Horne
5. Gruss, Op. 63, No. 3 - Frederica von Stade / Marilyn Horne
6. Volkslied Op. 63, No. 5 - Frederica von Stade / Marilyn Horne
7. Abendlied - Marilyn Horne
8. Gypsy Songs for Voice and Piano No. 4 & 5, Op. 55, - Rudolf Firkusny / Frederica von Stade
9. Rusalka, Op. 114, Act I: Mesícku na nebi hlubokém - Boston Symphony Orchestra / Seiji Ozawa / Frederica von Stade
10. Paper Wings / Bedtime Story - Jake Heggie
11. Paper Wings / Paper Wings - Jake Heggie
12. Paper Wings / Mitten Smitten - Jake Heggie
13. Paper Wings / A Route to the Sky - Jake Heggie
14. Songs to the Moon / Once More - To Gloriana - Jake Heggie
15. Songs to the Moon / Euclid - Jake Heggie
16. Songs to the Moon / The Haughty Snail King - Jake Heggie
17. Songs to the Moon / What the Gray-Winged Fairy Said - Jake Heggie
18. My True Love Hath My Heart - Jake Heggie
19. Take Care of This House (From "1600 Pennsylvania Avenue") - Leonard Bernstein / Frederica von Stade
20. Vanessa / Must the Winter Come So Soon? - Frederica von Stade / James Conlon
21. Der Rosenkavalier, Act III: Marie Theres' Hab' mir's gelob - Claudio Abbado / Berliner Philharmoniker


----------



## Pugg

​
*Jacques Offenbach - Cello Concertos*

Offenbach: 
Concerto militaire
Four Impressions: Deux ames au ciel - Elegie
Introduction et Valse melancolique
Reverie au bord de la mer
La course en traineau
Concerto Rondo

Guido Schiefen (cello)

WDR Rundfunkorchester Köln, Helmuth Froschauer, David de Villiers, Gerard Oskamp


----------



## Blancrocher

Myaskovsky: Symphonies 15 and 27 (Svetlanov); Haydn: Piano Sonatas (Fou Ts'ong)


----------



## Jeff W

*In which there is music in the rain*

Good morning TC from wet and rainy Albany!

View attachment 83970


Continuing my listen through of the Mozart Piano Concertos, this time listening to No. 6 & 17. Jos van Immerseel plays the pianoforte and conducts Anima Eterna from the keyboard.

View attachment 83971


Continuing another cycle, this time Gustav Mahler's and his Symphony No. 3 with Rafael Kubelik conducting the Bavarian Radio Symphony Orchestra and Women's Chorus, the Tolz Boy's Chorus and Marjorie Thomas (contralto).

View attachment 83972


A (very) late listen for the Saturday Symphony thread (I actually forgot all about it...), Samuel Barber's Symphony No. 1 with Marin Alsop conducting the Royal Scottish National Orchestra. Also included on the disc were the overture to 'The School for Scandal', the First Essay for Orchestra and the Symphony No. 2, which I found to be a more interesting work than the Symphony No. 1...

View attachment 83973
View attachment 83974


Two with Jascha Heifetz to finish out the listening. The first has the Brahms and Tchaikovsky Violin Concertos with Fritz Reiner conducting the Chicago Symphony Orchestra and the second has the Beethoven and Mendelssohn Violin Concertos with Charles Munch conducting the Boston Symphony Orchestra.


----------



## Pugg

​
*The Puccini album; Jonas Kaufmann.*


----------



## Pugg

​
*Verdi: Nabucco*

*Tito Gobbi (Nabucco), Elena Souliotis (Abigaille)*, Carlo Cava (Zaccaria), Bruno Prevedi (Ismaele), Dora Carral (Fenena), Giovanni Foiani (Gran Sacerdote), Walter Kräutler (Abdallo), Anna D'Auria (Anna)

Vienna Opera Orchestra & Chorus, Lamberto Gardelli

After more then 50 years still standing strong, this classical DECCA recording:tiphat:


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Just found this on spotify  Verklärte nacht now, with NY phil. Going to listen to more of it.


----------



## DavidA

Prokofiev Piano concerto 5

Richter on top form with Rowicki


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 2008, 2009, 2012.


----------



## Vaneyes

Pugg said:


> As long as it's not rock bottom then it's fine


----------



## Jeffrey Smith

AClockworkOrange said:


> The 'Urbs Roma' Symphony is a beautiful Symphony indeed Orfeo
> 
> I'm going to continue listening to Saint-Sanes for a little while next, moving onto his works for the Piano from this excellent set performed by Marylene Dosse joined in works for four hands by Annie Petit.
> 
> View attachment 83963


Saint Saens's piano music seems to be known less than it deserves to be. That VoxBox is a little treasure.


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1994. Don't overlook this series...on its own, or as supplement. :tiphat:


----------



## elgar's ghost

Still with William Walton but moving on to his orchestral works tonight.

_Portsmouth Point_ - Overture (1925), _Sinfonia Concertante_ for piano and orchestra (1926-27), Viola Concerto (1928-29 - rev. 1961), Symphony no.1 in B-flat minor (1932-35), Violin Concerto (1938-39) and _Scapino_ - Comedy Overture (1940 - rev. 1949):


----------



## George O

Antonio Vivaldi (1678-1741): Gloria in D Major

-Pierrette Alarie, soprano
Marie Thérèse Cahn, contralto
L'Ensemble Vocal de Paris
l'Orchestre de la Société des Concerts du Conservatoire de Paris / André Jouve

Marc-Antoine Charpentier (1643-1704): Messe de Minuit

-Claudine Collart, soprano
Jeanne Fort, soprano
Marie Thérèse Cahn, contralto
Gérard Friedmann, tenor
Georges Abdoun, bass
L'Ensemble Vocal de Paris
Orchestra of the Paris Chamber Music Society / André Jouve

on London Ducretet-Thomson (London), from 1956


----------



## eljr

*Various Artists
Le siècle de l'Ars nova: A Revolution in the Late Middle Ages*


----------



## Haydn man

No.8 from this set
The more I listen to this set the more Abbado grows on me with his Beethoven. A safe pair of hands perhaps but he coaxes great playing from the BPO. I have not heard a weak performance with any symphony in this box.


----------



## Badinerie

Zino Francescatti featuring in the Symphony Espagnole by that well known composer Edouard Lolo.... Waltons Violin Concerto on the flip side is next.


----------



## AClockworkOrange

Jeffrey Smith said:


> Saint Saens's piano music seems to be known less than it deserves to be. That VoxBox is a little treasure.


I couldn't agree more on both counts Jeffrey :tiphat:









I'm still listening to CD1 from this wonderful collection of Saint-Saens piano works, performed by Marylene Dosse and Annie Petit on second Piano where applicable:

Six Bagatelles Op.3
Duettino Op.11 - duet
Beethoven Variations Op.35 - on two Pianos
Allegro Op.29
Caprice sur les Airs de Ballet d'Alceste


----------



## pmsummer

SONGS FOR A TUDOR KING
*Robert Fayrfax - William Cornysh - John Browne - Sherynham - Anonymous*
The Hilliard Ensemble_

SAGA Classics_


----------



## schigolch




----------



## Balthazar

*Shostakovich ~ Violin Sonata, Op. 134; Viola Sonata, Op. 147*

Isabelle van Keulen and Ronald Brautigam perform two of my favorite works by Shostakovich.


----------



## Blancrocher

Vivaldi: 4 Seasons, etc. (Carmignola/Marcon)


----------



## Vronsky

*Mozart: Requiem (Davis)*










Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart: Requiem
Sir Colin Davis *·* BBC Symphony Orchestra


----------



## KenOC

Glazunov's Violin Concerto in A minor, Op. 82. Esther Yoo, violin; Philharmonia Orchestra, Vladimir Ashkenazy conducting. A nice piece, 20 minutes long in one movement.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Barber cello concerto with Anne Gastinel & Birmingham symphony orch. w/ Justin Brown


----------



## TurnaboutVox

*Kaija Saariaho
Chamber Music*
Cendres
Noa Noa
Mirrors
Spins and Spells
Monkey Fingers, Velvet Hand
Petals
Mirrors
Laconisme de le' aile
Tenju-an Garden of Nanzen-ji Temple
Many Pleasures
Dry Mountain Stream
Rock Garden of Royan-ji
Moss Garden of the Saiho-ji
Stone Bridges
Wolpe Trio, Andreas Boettger [kairos, 2004]


----------



## pmsummer

LES GRANDES EAUX MUSICALES DE VERSAILLES 2012
_French Baroque music, from seventeenth and eighteenth-century songs, 
to great classics of the operatic repertoire, as heard in the Gardens of Versaille by tourists._
*Lully, Rameau, Moulinié, Corrette*
Capriccio Stravagante Orchestra, Skip Sempé - director
Café Zimmermann
Pygmalion
Ausonia
Le Poème Harmonique, Vincent Dumestre - director
Les Musiciens de St Julien

_Alpha - Outhere_


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1987.


----------



## D Smith

Renee Fleming/Orchestra of St. Lukes. You'll Never Walk Alone.










Finally.


----------



## Sloe

I am listening to Sonatine by Henri Dutilleux on radio.


----------



## pmsummer

*A star is born.*










TOUS LES MATINS DU MONDE 
_Bande Originale Du Film_
*Sainte Colombe, Marin Marais, Jean-Baptiste Lully, François Couperin*
Montserrat Figueras, Maria Cristina Kiehr, Fabio Biondi, Christophe
Coin, Jérôme Hantaï, Rolf Lislevand, Pierre Hantaï
Le Concert Des Nations
Jordi Savall - director

_Auvidis_


----------



## Blancrocher

Conlon Nancarrow - String Quartet #3 (Arditti)


----------



## mstar

Rautavaara! (If you haven't seen any of my recent posts yet.)






I'm going to let the right hand side suggestions on Youtube determine what's up next. But I'm making sure it's either Rautavaara or Schnittke for tonight.


----------



## Mahlerian

Figures of Harmony, Disc 1: Balades a III Chans (various composers from Chantilly Codex, etc.)
Ferrara Ensemble


----------



## DiesIraeCX

Post #1920, featuring composition(s) from 1920:

*Maurice Ravel*: _La Valse_

--------

What I've been listening to lately, not from 1920.

*Wagner*: _Siegfried_ (Solti)
*Prokofiev*: _Piano Concerto #3_ (Argerich and Abbado)


----------



## George O

Frédéric Chopin (1810-1849): Piano Concerto No. 1

Chattanooga Symphony / Kayoko Dan
Stanislav Khristenko, piano

rehearsal, 26 April 2016
Tivoli Theatre, Chattanooga

5 stars


----------



## Guest

Book 2 No.1-12.


----------



## Pugg

*Brahms*: The Three Violin Sonatas
_Augustin Dumay_ (violin) & _Louis Lortie_ (piano)


----------



## Pugg

Balthazar said:


> *Shostakovich ~ Violin Sonata, Op. 134; Viola Sonata, Op. 147*
> 
> Isabelle van Keulen and Ronald Brautigam perform two of my favorite works by Shostakovich.


Performed by really Dutch, highly praises pride :tiphat:


----------



## Pugg

D Smith said:


> Renee Fleming/Orchestra of St. Lukes. You'll Never Walk Alone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finally.


Better late then never


----------



## Pugg

​*Strauss; Four Last Songs.*
*Renée Fleming* first recording.:tiphat:


----------



## OldFashionedGirl

_On Spotify:_







*Mozart* - Requiem.
Celibidache. Munich Philharmonic.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Schubert*: Octet 
Vienna Konzerthaus Quartet


----------



## Pugg

*Berlioz ; Frederica von Stade 
*
1. Les nuits d'été, Op. 7 / I. Villanelle
2. Les nuits d'été, Op. 7 / II. Le spectre de la rose
3. Les nuits d'été, Op. 7 / III. Sur les lagunes: lamento
4. Les nuits d'été, Op. 7 / IV. Absence
5. Les nuits d'été, Op. 7 / V. Au cimetière: clair de lune
6. Les nuits d'été, Op. 7 / VI. L'île inconnue
7. La damoiselle élue


----------



## Sloe

Blancrocher said:


> Conlon Nancarrow - String Quartet #3 (Arditti)


Nice I listened through all of it is of course not that long.
Now I am listening to John Knowles Paine´s second symphony.


----------



## kartikeys

Versions of Beethoven's Eroica. And especially 
the flute styles.


----------



## Badinerie

Chillin' out

Boulez Debussy Prélude à L'Après-midi d'un faune


----------



## Pugg

*Suppe*:_ Extremum Judicium_ (Requiem Oratorio)

Wilfried Zelinka (bass), Margareta Klobucar (soprano), Dshamilja Kaiser (alto), Taylan Reinhard (tenor)
Choir and Extra-Choir of Oper Graz & Grazer Philharmonisches Orchester, Adriano Martinolli:tiphat:


----------



## DavidA

Schumann Kreislerania / Perahia


----------



## Pugg

​*Tartini; Violin concerto's*
Piero Toso / Claudio Scimone


----------



## elgar's ghost

Part two of Walton's orchestral works this afternoon.

_The Wise Virgins_ - suite from the ballet in one act [based on the music of J.S. Bach] (1940), _Spitfire Prelude and Fugue_ - from the score to the film _The First of the Few_ (1942), _Henry V_ - a music scenario by Christopher Palmer based on the score to the Laurence Olivier film (1944 - arr. ????), Cello Concerto (1956) and _Johannesburg Festival_ - Overture (1956):


----------



## Pugg

​
*Schubert; Impromptus*

_Murray Perahia _


----------



## Jermaine

On repeat.​


----------



## Pugg

*Franck*: Violin Sonata 
*Brahms*: Horn Trio (Perlman, Tuckwell)


----------



## Pugg

​
*Renée Fleming: Homage, 
The Age of the Diva *


----------



## Orfeo

*Plus,*

*Sergei Rachmaninoff*
Symphonic Poem "Prince Rostislav."***
Symphonic Poem "The Isle of the Dead."
-The USSR State Symphony Orchestra/Yevgeny Svetlanov.***
-The Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra/Vladimir Ashkenazy.

*Mily Balakirev*
Symphonic Poem "Tamara."
-The USSR State Symphony Orchestra/Yevgeny Svetlanov.

*Alexander Glazunov*
Symphonic Poem "Stenka Razin."
-The USSR State Symphony Orchestra/Yevgeny Svetlanov.


----------



## TwoFlutesOneTrumpet

Is there anything more beautiful than the 1st movement?


----------



## Pugg

​
*Leonard Bernstein ; A Quiet Place*
Beverly Morgan (soprano), Louise Edeiken (soprano), Wendy White (mezzo-soprano), Jean Kraft (mezzo-soprano), Clarity James (mezzo-soprano), Charles Walker (tenor), Douglas Perry (tenor), Peter Kazaras (tenor), Mark Thomsen (tenor), Theodor Uppman (baritone), John Brandstetter (baritone), Chester Ludgin (baritone), Edward Crafts (baritone), John Kuether (bass)

ORF Symphony Orchestra, _Leonard Bernstein_


----------



## Jeffrey Smith

This week I've been going through some box sets
Hilary Hahn: Complete Sony Recordings
Holmboe: Complete Symphonies (Aarhus SO/Hughes)
Mozart: Complete Symphonies (Prague Chamber O/Mackerras)
Shostakovich: Complete String Quartets (Danel Quartet)


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Morales, Missa si bona suscepimus*


----------



## Mahlerian

Schoenberg: Verklarte Nacht op. 4, String Trio op. 45
Robert Mann, Joel Smirnoff, Samuel Rhodes, Joel Krosnick, Walter Trampler, Yo-Yo Ma









Robert Mann, who plays first violin in the sextet and violin in the Trio,was present at the first performance of the latter work, and his long devotion to Schoenberg's expressive and febrile music comes through in both of these recordings. The Romantic lushness of Verklarte Nacht has made it Schoenberg's most frequently performed and recorded work, and yet contrary to some expectations it is already a characteristic and uniquely Schoenbergian piece. The latter work is one of those miraculous pieces from Schoenberg's later years where his lyrical impulse is married to a new formal freedom and a looser employment of the twelve-tone method. A Survivor from Warsaw, the Phantasie for violin and piano, and the choral works of op. 50 were to be his only subsequent completed works.


----------



## Badinerie

A very underestimated work I feel. Not im my house though!


----------



## Rtnrlfy

Working my way through various TC lists.


----------



## George O

Oldrich Flosman (1925-1998): Concerto No. 2 for Violin and Orchestra
-André Gertler, violin
Prague Radio Symphony Orchestra / Milos Konvalinka

Jiri Válek (1923-2005): Symphony No. 10 "Baroque" (Double Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Orchestra)
-Jiri Tomasek, violin
Josef Ruzicka, piano
Prague Radio Symphony Orchestra / Vladimir Valek

on Supraphon (Prague), from 1975


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Vaughan Williams, Symphonies Nos. 6 and 8*


----------



## DavidA

Brahms Piano concerto 1 / Graffmann / Munch

This fiery performance was much underrated when it first appeared as the fashion at the time was to play Brahms with broad tempi. But Graffmann's swift tempi are most likely what the composer had in mind. This is a truly great performance - one of the finest in the catalogue.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Third and final instalment of Walton's orchestral works tonight preceded by a couple of interesting compositions by Arthur Bliss.

_A Colour Symphony_ is based on various things attributed to the colours purple, red, blue and green (e.g. Purple = amethysts/pageantry/royalty/death) - in some ways perhaps the idea could be seen as a kind of 'first cousin once removed' of the _Four Temperaments_ programme used firstly by Nielsen at turn of the 20th century for one of his symphonies and then by Hindemith about 40 years later for one of his ballet commissions.

The ballet _Adam Zero_ basically whisks us through the birth, life and death of an everyman over the course of 40 entertaining minutes. _Night Club Scene_ is amusing as it includes what I assume is Bliss's approximation of what kind of popular music would be typically played at a place in which this most upright of composers presumably had little experience of (unless he hid his light under a bushel, of course).

_A Colour Symphony_ (1921-22 - rev. 1932) and _Adam Zero_ - ballet in one scene (1946):










_Partita_ (1957), March for _A History of the English-Speaking Peoples_ - written for the TV programme of the same name (1959), Symphony no.2 in C (1959-60), _Variations on a Theme by Hindemith_ (1962-63) and _Improvisations on an Impromptu of Benjamin Britten_ (1969):


----------



## pmsummer

SYMPHONY NO.5 IN D
*Ralph Vaughan Williams*
TINTAGEL*
*Arnold Bax*
Philharmonia Orchestra
London Symphony Orchestra*
Sir John Barbirolli

_EMI_


----------



## ShropshireMoose

Schubert: Symphonies Nos. 8 "Unfinished" and 9 "Great" Boston Symphony Orchestra/Charles Munch

Schubert: Piano Sonata No.20 in A, D. 959 Rudolf Serkin

Two great performances by Munch and the BSO, this is a recently purchased CD, the sound is superb and I'm very glad to have it. Then a favourite LP, this performance of D.959 by Serkin was the first Schubert Piano Sonata I ever bought (50 pence on a market stall!! - money well spent), and I love it still. I remember when I first listened to it, it seemed to me that time had stood still and I was in some magical world, a place that I very much wanted to be in and would only quit with reluctance. Schubert, surely the most lovable of all composers??


----------



## Mahlerian

Figures of Harmony, Music from Chantilly Codex disc 2: Fleurs de Virtus
Ferrara Ensemble


----------



## TurnaboutVox

*Liszt
Sonata B minor
Legendes 1: St. Francis of Assisi preaching to the birds
Legendes 2: St. Francis of Paola walking on the water
La lugubre Gondola No. 1 & 2*
Alfred Brendel (Piano) [Philips, 1981; CD 2005]

I love Brendel's Liszt and was lucky enough to hear him play it on two occasions before he retired. He introduced me to Liszt's world of piano music, in fact. This is grand, almost monumental.










*Schumann
Gesänge der Frühe Op. 133
7 Klavierstücke in Fughettenform Op. 126
Kreisleriana Op. 16
Geistervariationen WoO 24*
Dina Ugorskaja (Piano) [Cavi Music, 2010]

I find Schumann's Op 133 hypnotically fascinating, for its sparse, slightly strange harmonies and vague tonality. This is my favourite rendition, played with limpid, poetic clarity. Kriesleriana is also given a fine rendition by Dina Ugorskaya.










*Chopin
3 Polonaises, Op.71
6 Polonaises, op.posth. 
Polonaise No. 1 in C# min. op. 26
Polonaise No. 2 in Eb min. op. 26, n. 2
Polonaise No. 3 in A Maj. op. 40, n. 1 'Militare'
Polonaise No. 4 in C min. op. 40, n. 2*
Vladimir Ashkenazy (Piano) [Decca, 1985]


----------



## Guest

It has been a very long time since I posted in this thread. I'm not sure why I the whim came upon me to do it now, or why I got bored with posting my listening habits several months ago and stopped. But right now I am listening to one of my favorite works by Heir Mozart. When I see people's lists of favorite Mozart pieces this one is seldom on it. That confounds me. It was ground breaking and is still an amazing work for a large wind ensemble. Of course you have to listen to a good performance of it to appreciate it's perfection. I like this one:








Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart
K361, "Gran Partita" Serenade in B flat
Sir Charles Mackerras
Orchestra of St. Luke's


----------



## Taggart

We got this together with Manuscript Susanne van Soldt and didn't think much of it. A new listening has revealed that it is actually quite good. I think we were blown away by the other disc which is superb whereas this is just good.


----------



## Guest

It's strange that Mr. Dudamel has recorded all the odd numbered symphonies of Beethoven but non of the even numbered ones. I hope he get to the rest soon. This one has become my favorite No. 7:








Ludwin van Beethoven
Symphony No. 7 in A
Gustavo Dudamel
Simón Bolívar Youth Orchestra of Venezuela


----------



## Balthazar

*Schoenberg ~ Early Works for String Quartet*

I acquired this 5-disc set by the Quatuor Diotima after reading the positive comments in this thread by Mahlerian and TurnaboutVox.

Today I listened to Disc 1 -- I hear much Brahms and a fair bit of Schumann in these early pieces.

_Presto in C major
Scherzo in F major
String Quartet 1897 (unnumbered)_


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1971 - '77, 1983.


----------



## Vaneyes

A recent arrival. Majestic, as so many have said already, but it bears repeating, and repeating.

Recorded 2014/5 at St. George's Bristol, England. Recording producer/engineer: Marion Schwebel.


----------



## Cosmos

In the mood for Romantic piano concertos...

Chopin - Piano Concertos 1 and 2










Tchaikovsky, Piano Concertos 1 and 2










and luckily this version of the second has the complete "trio concerto" slow movement


----------



## JosefinaHW

George O said:


> :George O: Not wisteria, flowers look like phlox but can't be, is this a vine?


----------



## Morimur




----------



## JosefinaHW

Bax (1883-1953) _Orchestral Works Vol. 3: November Woods, Happy Forest, The Garden of Fand, Summer Music, Tintagel
_
Thanks, PMSummer


----------



## pmsummer

*It's on Angel, so it must be Classical... right?*










HELIUM
*Tin Hat Trio*

_Angel EMI_


----------



## Blancrocher

Jordi Savall - Folías de España


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

After John Field, more nocturnes... this time by Gabriel Faure.


----------



## Vaneyes

Inspired by DICX and Cosmos, *Chopin* concerti with Martha.


----------



## George O

JosefinaHW said:


> George O said:
> 
> 
> 
> :George O: Not wisteria, flowers look like phlox but can't be, is this a vine?
> 
> 
> 
> It's called golden dewdrop. Here is a link:
> http://www.south-florida-plant-guide.com/golden-dewdrop.html
Click to expand...


----------



## Guest

Vaneyes said:


> A recent arrival. Majestic, as so many have said already, but it bears repeating, and repeating.
> 
> Recorded 2014/5 at St. George's Bristol, England. Recording producer/engineer: Marion Schwebel.


It's the _Gramophone's_ Editor's Choice for this month. Well deserved, too.


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Guest

This 7-disc set arrived today. I started with the Fantasy in C Op.17. Nice, very nice.


----------



## Pugg

Ibert: Escales
Rimsky-Korsakov: Symphony No. 2 "Antar", Op. 9
Ravel: Valses nobles et sentimentales
Ravel: Daphnis et Chloé: Suite No. 1
Debussy: Sarabande


----------



## Pugg

Vaneyes said:


> A recent arrival. Majestic, as so many have said already, but it bears repeating, and repeating.
> 
> Recorded 2014/5 at St. George's Bristol, England. Recording producer/engineer: Marion Schwebel.


Hallelujah,by George , it took a while but he's got it


----------



## Pugg

​
C.M von Weber: Concert piece and Overtures.
Michail Pletnev:tiphat:


----------



## Pugg

​*Massenet ; La Navarraise.*

_Marilyn Horne. Domingo/ Milnes et al._
Henry Lewis conducting :tiphat:


----------



## Pugg

*Brahms:Andreas Ottensamer
*
Clarinet Quintet in B minor, Op. 115
Hungarian Dance No. 7
Brahms/Reményi. Arranged by Stephan Koncz
Hungarian Dance No. 1 in G minor
Brahms/Borzó (Isteni Csárdás). Arranged by Stephan Koncz
Ein kleiner, hübscher Vogel nahm den Flug, Op. 52, No. 6
arranged by Stephan Koncz

trad.:
Dances From Transylvania
arranged by Stephan Koncz

Weiner, Leó:
Busulo Juhasz (Woeful Shepherd)
arranged by Stephan Koncz

Csurdongolo (Barn Dance)

arranged by Stephan Koncz

Andreas Ottensamer (clarinet), Leonidas Kavakos (violin), Antoine Tamestit (viola), Christoph and Stephan Koncz (violin, cello), Ödon Rácz (double bass), Predrag Tomic (accordion) & Oskar Ökrös (cimbalom)


----------



## Badinerie

Old old school. Very lovely though.










Arthur Nikisch. Epic tash!


----------



## ShropshireMoose

Tchaikovsky: "Manfred" Symphony, Op.58
Respighi: The Pines of Rome Bournemouth Symphony Orchestra/Constantin Silvestri

Tchaikovsky: "Manfred" Symphony, Op.58 City of Birmingham Symphony Orchestra/Sakari Oramo

The Silvestri disc is a recent purchase. The "Manfred" Symphony is good, but not as good, nor indeed anywhere near as exciting as I'd hoped, given the recordings of the last three Tchaikovsky Symphonies that he made for HMV in the late 1950s. To prove to myself that memory wasn't gilding the lily, I dug out this performance of "Manfred" by Oramo and the CBSO, this is from a Prom given at the Royal Albert Hall on the 28th August, 2003, and is absolutely superb. Terrifically exciting, it's almost how I imagine Albert Coates may have approached the piece, the Scherzo being very similar to his recording. When Petrenko's disc came out on Naxos I bought that, given all the plaudits that it received, but Oramo's is a far more exciting and integrated performance, worthy of being issued on CD. Back to Silvestri, if "Manfred" is only good, in Respighi's "Pines of Rome" we encounter a different Silvestri (and being recorded four years later, a much improved BSO!!), this is one of the best performances of this work I've ever heard, and the ending works up to such a pitch of excitement coupled with grandeur that it's no wonder the Colston Hall audience erupts in a frenzy at the finish, it's well worth owning the disc for this alone, and I shall certainly return to it time and again. Wonderful stuff.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mascagni: Cavalleria Rusticana*

*Carlo Bergonzi, Fiorenza Cossotto*, Adriane Martino, Maria Gracia Allegri, Giangiacomo Guelfi

Coro e Orchestra del Teatro alla Scala,* Herbert von Karajan*



> "Karajan and his La Scala forces bring a real feel of the theatre to these two much-loved works. Bergonzi, Panerai, Carlyle and Cossotto are on top form. And the Scala chorus are thrilling in the great choral numbers." Gramophone Classical Music Guide, 2010


*Leoncavallo: I Pagliacci
*
_Carlo Bergonzi (tenor), Joan Carlyle (soprano), Giuseppe Taddei_ (baritone), Ugo Benelli (tenor), Rolando Panerai (baritone), Giuseppe Morresi (bass) & Franco Ricciardi (tenor)

Coro e Orchestra del Teatro alla Scala, _Herbert von Karajan_



> "Conviction and insight instil this Pagliacci with excitement and real drama. A troupe of actors arrives to give a performance of a commediadell'arte play. The illustration of real love, life and hatred is portrayed in the interplay of Tonio, Silvio, Nedda and her husband Canio. As the two rivals, Caro Bergonzi and Giuseppe Taddei are superb.
> Taddei's sinister, hunch-backed clown, gently forcing the play-within-the-play closer to reality until it finally bursts out violently is a masterly assumption, and Karajan controls the slow build-up of tension with a grasp that few conductors could equal. The forces of La Scala, Milan respond wholeheartedly and the 1965 recording sounds well." Gramophone Classical Music Guide, 2010


----------



## seven four

Horatiu Radulescu - Sensual Sky/Iubiri


----------



## Pugg

​*Beethoven; Piano concerto's 3 & 4*
_Radu Lupu_


----------



## Jeff W

*In which Jeff goes French*

Good morning TC from bright and sunny Albany! Went with an all French program for the night's listening.

View attachment 84025


Went first with all five of the symphonies by Camille Saint-Saens. Jean Martinon conducted the Orchestra National de l'ORTF.

View attachment 84026


Now on to recordings I haven't heard before. Jos van Immerseel and Anima Eterna try their approach on Maurice Ravel's 'Mother Goose' Suite and his orchestration of Mussorgsky's 'Pictures at an Exhibition'. In all honesty, I couldn't really hear any difference between the 'period' instruments and modern instruments. 'Mother Goose' was delightfully played. 'Pictures' was very good until 'The Hut on Chicken's Legs', which lacked menace and 'The Great Gate of Kiev' which sounded more like 'The Average Gate of Kiev'. I don't think any recording will ever replace Reiner's as my favorite 'Pictures'

View attachment 84027


Same performers as above for the 'Symphonie Fantastique' and 'Roman Carnival Overture'. A very tepid and slow performance of the 'Fantastique'. After one listen, I can safely say that this one won't be played again. Luckily I streamed it and am not stuck with this one!


----------



## AClockworkOrange

*Saint-Saens Continues*








Continuing on from CD1 of his works for Piano - solo and for four hands - I have returned to the Piano Concertos.

My usual choice in these piecse is the fantastic set by Jean-Phillipe Collard, Andre Previn & the Royal Philharmonic, which remains my preferred cycle.

This time, I have opted for Pascal Roge with Charles Dutoit and variously with the Philharmonia, Royal Philharmonic and the London Philharmonic Orchestra. This is also an excellent cycle though it doesn't surpass Collard/Previn overall.

I only intended to listen to the first two Concertos but I have ended up listening through the complete set and I am loving every second of it :angel:


----------



## Pugg

Next on








​
*Haydn*:Keyboard Concerto No. 11 in D major, HobXVIII:11
Cadenza: Alexandre Tharaud (with quotation of Marche Turque)

*Mozart*iano Concerto No. 9 in E-flat major, K271 "Jeunehomme"

Ch'io mi scordi di te?... Non temer, amato bene, K505

_Joyce DiDonato_ (mezzo-soprano)

_Alexandre Tharaud_ (piano)

Les Violons du Roy, Bernard Labadie


----------



## Vasks

*Offenbach - Overture to "Vert-Vert" (Karajan/DG)
Saint-Saens - Cello Concerto #2 (Isserlis/RCA)
Massenet - Suite from "Esclarmonde" (Jean/Marco Polo)*


----------



## Dr Johnson

No. 5


----------



## Pugg

​
*Schubert:Symphony No. 6 in C major, D589*

Symphony No. 8 in B minor, D759 'Unfinished'

_Boston Symphony Orchestra, Charles Munch_:tiphat:


----------



## Blancrocher

Debussy: Pelleas Et Melisande Suite, Prelude a l'apres-midi d'un faune, 3 Nocturnes (Abbado); Rameau: Piano Music (Meyer)


----------



## Blancrocher

AClockworkOrange said:


> My usual choice in these piecse is the fantastic set by Jean-Phillipe Collard, Andre Previn & the Royal Philharmonic, which remains my preferred cycle.
> 
> This time, I have opted for Pascal Roge with Charles Dutoit and variously with the Philharmonia, Royal Philharmonic and the London Philharmonic Orchestra. This is also an excellent cycle though it doesn't surpass Collard/Previn overall.


Also, the 3rd concerto is annoyingly divided between the two disks on the Roge/Dutoit.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Continuing with my British composers binge - today I turn my attention to Constant Lambert (1905-51) and Gustav Holst (1874-1934).

Concerto for piano, 2 trumpets, timpani and strings (1924), _The Rio Grande_ for alto, chorus, piano, brass, strings and percussion [Text: S. Sitwell] (1927), _Prize Fight_ - ballet in one act (1923-24 - rev. 1925-27), Concerto for piano and nine players (1930-31), _Pomona_ - ballet in one act (1927), _Horoscope_ - ballet in one act (1937) and _Merchant Seamen_ - suite arranged from the score to the documentary of the same name (1940 - arr. 1942):

















_The Hymn of Jesus_ for two mixed choruses, female semi-chorus and orchestra op.37 [Texts: from the Apocryphal Acts of St. John] (1917) and Choral Symphony for soprano, mixed chorus and orchestra op.41 [Texts: J. Keats] (1923-24):


----------



## Pugg

​
*Miloš: The Guitar*

Albéniz:
Asturias (from Suite espanola, Op. 47)
Granada (from Suite española No. 1, Op. 47)
Sevilla (from Suite Española, Op. 47)

anon.:
Romance d'Amour (Jeux Interdits)

Domeniconi:
Koyunbaba, Op. 19

Granados:
Danza española, Op. 37 No. 5 'Andaluza'
Danza española, Op. 37 No. 2 'Orientale'

Llobet:
El Testament d'Amelia (Amelia's Testament)

Tárrega:
Recuerdos de la Alhambra
Lagrima
Adelita
Capricho árabe

Theodorakis:
Méra Magioú (A day in May)
You have set, My Star

_Miloš Karadaglić (guitar)_


----------



## Orfeo

*Plus, 
*
*Anton Rubinstein*
Symphony no. II in C Major "Ocean" (orig. version).
-The Russian Federation State Symphony Orchestra/Igor Golovchin.

*Vladimir Rebikov*
Piano works (Pastoral Scenes, Autumn Leaves, Silhouettes, Three Idylls).
-Anatoly Sheludyakov, piano.


----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## Pugg

​
*Donizetti: Parisina d'este*

Carmen Giannattasio (Parisina), José Bros (Ugo), Dario Solari (Azzo), Nicola Ulivieri (Ernesto), Ann Taylor (Imelda)

Geoffrey Mitchell Choir & London Philharmonic Orchestra, David Parry



> "Donizetti provides Parisina with one of his most plaintive arias in 'Sogno talor di correre' and a spectacular send off in Act III with 'Ora funesta!'. There's some exquisite orchestra writing… and fine work for the chorus, with the Geoffrey Mitchell Choir on tiptop form here. ...Carmen Giannattasio's... vocal attack is magnificent and the trills and runs and drops through the registers spot on." BBC Music Magazine, December 2009





> "Opera Rara's recording is less by Carmen Giannattasio… Her Act 3 defiance of Azzo, the ingenious Romanza in Act 2, and her fatalistic "Forse un destin che intendere" are agile in decoration, expressive and well acted - a cunning piece of casting. The Spanish tenor José Bros displays enough metal in the voice to catch Ugo's Percy-like desperation in returning obsessively to Parisina's hostile court. The horns at Parisina's entrance and the spooky bird-calls in Act 3... show off Donizetti's imaginative use of scoring to second dramatic points. David Parry's well paced conducting is especially aware of these touches." Gramophone Magazine, November 2009


----------



## Dr Johnson

No. 8


----------



## Guest

Dr Johnson said:


> No. 8


Fascist. 

Or was he? No, probably not.


----------



## Dr Johnson

dogen said:


> Fascist.
> 
> Or was he? No, probably not.


I think you've got the wrong thread.


----------



## Guest

Pugg said:


> ​
> *Miloš: The Guitar*
> 
> Albéniz:
> Asturias (from Suite espanola, Op. 47)
> Granada (from Suite española No. 1, Op. 47)
> Sevilla (from Suite Española, Op. 47)
> 
> anon.:
> Romance d'Amour (Jeux Interdits)
> 
> Domeniconi:
> Koyunbaba, Op. 19
> 
> Granados:
> Danza española, Op. 37 No. 5 'Andaluza'
> Danza española, Op. 37 No. 2 'Orientale'
> 
> Llobet:
> El Testament d'Amelia (Amelia's Testament)
> 
> Tárrega:
> Recuerdos de la Alhambra
> Lagrima
> Adelita
> Capricho árabe
> 
> Theodorakis:
> Méra Magioú (A day in May)
> You have set, My Star
> 
> _Miloš Karadaglić (guitar)_


I've seen him in recital. Sat ten feet from him. Great guitarist.


----------



## AClockworkOrange

Blancrocher said:


> Also, the 3rd concerto is annoyingly divided between the two disks on the Roge/Dutoit.


_*Very*_ annoyingly.

Splitting works needlessly across discs is one of my biggest irritations.


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1959, 1983.


----------



## Muse Wanderer

Wolfgang Mozart
Cosi Fan Tutte, ossia La Scuola Deigli Amanti
Sir Colin Davis 
Orchestra of Royal Opera House - Covent Garden
Montserrat Caballé, Janet Baker, Ileana Cotrubas, Wladimiro Ganzarolli, Nicolai Gedda, et al










I listened to Mozart's Cosi Fan Tutte and was completely blown away (again).

I literally cried when 'Soave sia il vento' started, a trio of indescribable beauty.

'Fra gli amplessi in pochi stanti' was the culmination of this masterwork. The moment Fiordilige succumbs to Fernando symbolises a complete abandon to love, with a clarinet part embedding the whole duet aria that is simply heavenly.

Wolfgang must have really loved throughout his life.

This love is immortalised through his extraordinary music that is capable to touch the deepest crevices of our hearts.


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1967, newly 'n nicely remastered in 2007.


----------



## Vronsky

*Mahler: Symphony No. 6 (Abbado)*










Gustav Mahler: Symphony No. 6 in A minor "Tragic"
Claudio Abbado *·* Berliner Philharmoniker


----------



## Rtnrlfy

A great way to drown out my boss


----------



## elgar's ghost

Continuing with the Brits tonight, and complimented by a notable Australian - an album of overtures by Malcolm Arnold (1921-2006), two symphonies by William Mathias (1934-1992), an evergreen from Gustav Holst (1874-1934) and music for an 'imaginary ballet' by Percy Grainger (1882-1961).

_Beckus the Dandipratt_ op.5 (1943), _The Smoke_ Op.21 (1948), _A Sussex Overture_ Op.31 (1951), _Tam o' Shanter_ op.51 (1955), _A Grand, Grand Overture_ Op.57 (1956), _Peterloo_ op.97 (1967), _Anniversary Overture_ Op.99 (1968), _The Fair Field_ Op.110 (1972) _A Flourish For Orchestra_ Op.112 (1973) and _Robert Kett_ op.141 (1990):










Symphony no.1 op.31 (1965) and Symphony no.2 - _Summer Music_ op.90 (1982):










Grainger - _The Warriors_ - music to an imaginary ballet for orchestra and three pianos (1913-16):
Holst - _The Planets_ - suite for orchestra and female chorus (1914-16):


----------



## DavidA

Bartok Concerto for Orchestra

Karajan / Philharmonia 1953

Absolutely superb!


----------



## Mahlerian

Lassus: Lagrime di San Pietro
Ensemble Vocal Européen, dir. Herreweghe


----------



## Cosmos

Brahms - Ein Deutsches Requiem










Got this album forever ago, tried it out, but that was back when I didn't "get" Brahms and thought it was boring. The first movement alone has such beautiful moments, I'm glad that I'm giving this work another chance


----------



## TurnaboutVox

More piano works tonight.

*Alkan - Pièces pour piano
Sonatine Op. 61
Zorcico, Danse ibérienne à cinq temps
Scherzo diabolico Op. 39 No. 3
Nocturne No. 2 (Andantino) Op. 57 No. 1
Gigue et air de ballet dans le style ancien Op. 24
Marche No. 1
Barcarolle
Saltarelle Op. 23*
Bernard Ringeissen (Piano) [Harmonia Mundi, 1977]










*Prokofiev
Piano Sonata No. 6, Op. 82
Etude in C minor Op. 2 No. 3*
Evgeny Kissin (Piano) - [RCA Victor, 1990]










*Scriabin - Piano Sonatas
Sonate No. 1 pour piano, Op. 6
Sonate - Fantaisie No. 2, Op. 19
Sonate No. 3 pour piano, Op. 23
Sonate No. 4 pour piano, Op. 30*
Maria Lettberg (piano) [Capriccio, 2007]


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Beethoven, Symphony No. 9*


----------



## Guest

Carter
Complete piano music.

Ursula Oppens.









I'm still struggling with Carter's string quartets, but I enjoy this more and more every time I listen to it.


----------



## deprofundis

Ockay folks dont panic everything ok , but im stock in the 14-15th century again whit the talented the distingushed mister *Paolo da Firenze , im lisening to narcisso speculando it has grown on me and i like the composer very mutch.*

Paolo da Firenze is an astonishing succesor of Landini's vision of ars nova, very beautifull edgy music the instrumental part are beautifull has well.


----------



## Muse Wanderer

This morning I listened to Bach's mass in B minor by Herreweghe again and it was magnificent. Then I listened to Mozart's Cosi fan Tutte and that was truly an emotional rollercoaster.

Now it is getting late and before I go to sleep I am listening to Schoenberg String Quartets 3 and 4 by Lasalle quartet.

I am used to the interpretations of the New Vienna String Quartet which I have literally memorised by heart. Now I am flabbergasted by the dynamic interpretation of the Lasalle Quartet. They provide a sense of immediacy and accuracy to the music.

Schoenberg's 3rd string quartet is one of my favourite. The first movement's main melody is presented with such affection, that when it returns in the fourth movement it is such a delight. The ending of the 3rd quartet with the melodic theme variation is stupefying.

I am now listening to the 4th string quartet.At the 7.30 minute mark the counterpoint is reminiscent of JS Bach. Then in comes a pizzicato with a slowing of the music soon followed by the energetic ending.

The 2nd Comodo movement is an interesting piece especially when it suddenly changes direction after 5 minutes onto a slower paced ending.

Whenever I listen to Arnold's 3rd string quartet I am already readying myself for the 3rd Largo movement - a beautiful movement so reminiscent of Wagner. At the 4.10 min mark it suddenly changes mood into a darker space, it feels tragic and somber. So much emotion hearing the violin and cello almost duetting together. At 6.50 mark the music slows down to continue onto the final movement.

During the Allegro movement the strings take turn to repeat the themes with such intermixing of voices, no wonder it took me ages to love this piece. The middle part of the movement is very fast as if there is a sense of urgency but after a pizzicato it slows down onto a lyrical serene piece at the end.

There is so much to discover from Arnold's 4 string quartets, especially these last two astonishing works I will probably never tire of listening.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Beethoven, Symphony No. 5*


----------



## Muse Wanderer

Cage - String Quartet in Four Parts 
LaSalle Quartet

Here I am beyond midnight with my headphones still on listening to another thrilling string quartet, this time by John Cage.

It is so modern but yet it finishes almost early baroque / medieval in style!

Just listen to the final movement - Quodlibet, it could be mistaken for a Monteverdi piece


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1996 at Snape Maltings, Suffolk, England. Recording engineer: Ken Blair.


----------



## Guest

Continuing the Sudbin fest:



















I just ordered a copy for my new Russian piano teacher--she has not heard him yet, and she has to have surgery in a few weeks, so I thought this might speed up her recovery! Masterful playing captured in wonderful audio.


----------



## Sloe

I am listening to Don Juan by Richard Strauss performed by Luxembourg Philharmonic Orchestra conductor is Pietari Inkinen on radio.


----------



## Janspe

Henri Dutilleux: Métaboles; L'arbre des songes; Symphony #2 "Le double"
Seattle Symphony Orchestra, conducted by Ludovic Morlot + the violin part of L'arbre des songes played by Augustin Hadelich









I'm not very familiar with the music of Dutilleux, so it's good to delve into his work again. I'm enjoying it quite a bit!


----------



## Balthazar

*Mahler ~ Symphony No. 8*

Leonard Bernstein leads Vienna.


----------



## schigolch




----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1992. I substitute the original cover, which is much nicer than my Apex reissue. Berezovsky and Demidenko are two of my piano heroes. Their sounds are so rich, with just the right amount of patience. Grolsch with Nikolai. Wyndham Estate Bin 555 Shiraz with Boris. Just sayin'. Cheers. :tiphat:


----------



## opus55

Mozart: Le Nozze Di Figaro


----------



## Jeffrey Smith

dogen said:


> Carter
> Complete piano music.
> 
> Ursula Oppens.
> 
> View attachment 84050
> 
> 
> I'm still struggling with Carter's string quartets, but I enjoy this more and more every time I listen to it.


Keep at it with the quartets. Carter wrote one of the four best SQ cycles of the 20th century. Two of the others: Villa Lobos and Bartok. And at the moment I am listening to Quartets 4, 9, and 11 from the best cycle of the 20th century, CD 4 of this set


----------



## Blancrocher

Grigory Sokolov playing Francois Couperin


----------



## senza sordino

What a nice way to start the day: Lawes Consort Music for viols, lutes and theorbos 
View attachment 84064


Handel Violin Sonatas
View attachment 84065


Charles Avison, 12 Concerto Grossi after Scarlatti. This is from Spotify. I hadn't heard this before, it was pleasant enough but nothing remarkable. I won't be dashing out to buy this.
View attachment 84066


Handel Water Music, The Alchymist, Music for the Royal Fireworks, Concerti a due cori, and two arias for wind band. I've had this cd a very long time and I wouldn't trade it for anything.
View attachment 84067


----------



## Pugg

​
* Schubert*: Piano Sonatas Nos. 19 & 20 (analogue)


----------



## Pugg

dogen said:


> I've seen him in recital. Sat ten feet from him. Great guitarist.


Me too, he did Rodrigo then


----------



## Pugg

Kontrapunctus said:


> Continuing the Sudbin fest:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just ordered a copy for my new Russian piano teacher--she has not heard him yet, and she has to have surgery in a few weeks, so I thought this might speed up her recovery! Masterful playing captured in wonderful audio.


Not that we addicted to Mr, Sudbin 
( Thanks to you, which by the way, is a compliment)


----------



## severance68

Mozart: Symphony No. 40 in G Minor 
Fritz Reiner/Pittsburgh Symphony Orchestra
Recorded April 1, 1947

Masterworks Heritage Collection (28 CDs)
Disc 8
Sony Music Entertainment (2013 compilation)


----------



## Guest

Pugg said:


> Not that we addicted to Mr, Sudbin
> ( Thanks to you, which by the way, is a compliment)


:tiphat: I hope you get to hear him in concert someday. When I saw him, he played Ravel's "Gaspard de la nuit" nearly as electrifyingly as Pogorelich did in his prime.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Richard Wetz*: Symphony No. 2 in A major
Symphony No. 2 in A major, Op. 47

Kleist Overture, Op. 16

Staatsphilharmonie Rheinland-Pfalz


----------



## PJaye

Duo Acquavella - Gimo Samling, 18th century sonatas and trio-sonatas for mandolin.
An hours worth of pieces by various composers from the time of the mandolin's greatest popularity. I've been waiting for something like this. Gorgeously done, and a well chosen selection of music.


----------



## Pugg

Balthazar said:


> *Mahler ~ Symphony No. 8*
> 
> Leonard Bernstein leads Vienna.


Did you ever see the DVD from that recording?


----------



## Marschallin Blair

_"Bette, you look 'FAB-U-LOUS' in that new Marc Jacobs."_


----------



## Pugg

Kontrapunctus said:


> :tiphat: I hope you get to hear him in concert someday. When I saw him, he play Ravel's "Gaspard de la nuit" nearly as electrifyingly as Pogorelich did in his prime.


I've checked the new season at the Concertgebouw , alas, in vain


----------



## Pugg

​
*Sor: Seguidillas*/ *Soler*,

_Teresa Berganza (mezzo), José Miguel Moreno (guitar)_
Amore e gelosia
La volubile
L'innocenza
La costanza
La semplice
La preghiera
La natura
Una cosa rara: Consola le pene mia vita
Una Casa Rara: Dolce mi parve un dì

Sor:
Twelve Seguidillas
Divertimentos (6) for Guitar, Op. 2: No. 3, Andantino in E major


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mahler; Symphony no 5*
_B.P Herbert von Karajan _


----------



## Arsakes

*Max Bruch:*

Violin Concerto No. 1 and 3
Symphony No.1, 2 and 3
Scottish Fantasy Op.46
Adagio appassionato, Op. 57
Konzertstück in fis-moll, Op. 84
Serenade in A minor, Op. 75

I should put him higher on my ranking!


----------



## Pugg

​
*Verdi; Don Carlo*

Michael Sylvester (Don Carlo), Ferruccio Furlanetto (Filippo II),_ Aprile Millo _(Elisabetta), Dolora Zajick (Eboli), Vladimir Chernov (Rodrigo), Samuel Ramey (Il Grande Inquisitore), Jane Bunnell (Tebaldo), Paul Plishka (Un Frate)

Orchestra and Chorus of the Metropolitan Opera, James Levine:tiphat:


----------



## DavidA

Purcell ode for the birthday of Queen Mary 1694 "Come ye sons of art"

English Consort / Pinnock

My wife remarked: "How wonderful to have this composed for your your birthday!"


----------



## elgar's ghost

More British music this morning/afternoon with Delius (1862-1934), Arnold (1921-2006) and Moeran (1894-1950).

Piano Concerto (1897 - rev. 1906), Violin Concerto (1916), _A Song of Summer_ - tone poem for orchestra (1929-30), _(Irmelin_ - prelude for orchestra [arr. by Delius and Fenby from the opera of the same name] (1890-92 - arr. 1931) and _A Late Lark_ for solo voice and orchestra [Text: W.E. Henley] (1931):










English Dances - Set 1 op.27 (1950), English Dances - Set 2 op.33 (1951), Four Scottish Dances op.59 (1957), Four Cornish Dances op.91 (1966), Four Irish Dances op.126 (1986) and Four Welsh Dances op.138 (1988):










Symphony in G-minor (1934-37) and Sinfonietta (1940):


----------



## AClockworkOrange

elgars ghost said:


> More British music this morning/afternoon with Delius (1862-1934), Arnold (1921-2006) and Moeran (1894-1950).
> 
> Piano Concerto (1897 - rev. 1906), Violin Concerto (1916), _A Song of Summer_ - tone poem for orchestra (1929-30), _(Irmelin_ - prelude for orchestra [arr. by Delius and Fenby from the opera of the same name] (1890-92 - arr. 1931) and _A Late Lark_ for solo voice and orchestra [Text: W.E. Henley] (1931):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> English Dances - Set 1 op.27 (1950), English Dances - Set 2 op.33 (1951), Four Scottish Dances op.59 (1957), Four Cornish Dances op.91 (1966), Four Irish Dances op.126 (1986) and Four Welsh Dances op.138 (1988):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Symphony in G-minor (1934-37) and Sinfonietta (1940):


It always welcome to see British Composers receiving play time.

Moeran's Symphony in G minor and Sinfonietta are performed superbly by David Lloyd-Jones & the Bournemouth Symphony Orchestra. That CD was my introduction to Moeran, I listened with what quickly became rapt attention.

My present listening has seen me return to my exploration of Miklos Rozsa - Volume One in a series of his Orchestral Works performed by Rumon Gamba & the BBC Philharmonic.


----------



## elgar's ghost

AClockworkOrange said:


> It always welcome to see British Composers receiving play time.


There's much more to come - I'm sticking with the theme for a least a couple of days.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Beethoven*:Mass in C major, Op. 86
Meeresstille und glückliche Fahrt, Op. 112
Elegiac Song

Atlanta Symphony Orchestra, _Robert Shaw_

"


> A performance that jogs along happily without any discernible raison d'être. The somewhat monochromatic choral tone fails to excite, especially as it is recessed, though there is welcome warmth in the orchestral sound." BBC Music Magazine, December 2007 ***


----------



## Balthazar

Pugg said:


> Did you ever see the DVD from that recording?


No, I have not. (Re: Bernstein M8)


----------



## Pugg

Balthazar said:


> No, I have not. (Re: Bernstein M8)


Perhaps your library has it, it's such a experience to watch.:tiphat:


----------



## Pugg

​
*Brahms* - Hungarian Dances; *Cédric Tiberghien
*
Hungarian Dances (excerpts)
Klavierstücke (8), Op. 76
Waltzes (16), Op. 39

_Cédric Tiberghien_ (piano)



> The product of close study of Gypsy folklore, the Hungarian Dances were originally destined for piano four hands; they were subsequently orchestrated, but Brahms himself also made a reduction for piano solo. Cédric Tiberghien has chosen to complete his third Brahms programme with the eight Piano Pieces Op.76, and the 16 Waltzes Op.39, which offer a highly personal vision of the genre, in the tradition of Schubert and Schumann.
> 
> "Cédric Tiberghien throws himself into the first book of Hungarian Dances with apparent abandon: his rhythmic verve and skill at characterising each piece, indeed every theme, are hugely enjoyable… At the other end of the disc he gives the Op. 39 Waltzes a ballroom sweep and elegance they rarely receive, and intimacy in the gentler numbers. But these two dance-sets bookend the perennially elusive, aristocratic Eight Pieces Op. 76... Tiberghien's consummate use of rubato, his scrupulous shading of dynamics and exquisite control of tone-colour make for a memorable account of these not always easily graspable pieces." BBC Music Magazine, April 2009 *****





> "Tiberghien's weighty sensitivity and deep range of colour prove telling. The Hungarian Dances balance bravura with a dark refinement of mood and cover a much wider emotional spectrum than we usually imagine they possess. The Waltzes, infinitely graceful, are tinged with hints of quiet regret. Very beautiful and highly recommended." The Guardian, 10th October 2008 ****


----------



## Rtnrlfy

Starting my day with some Haydn (working at home, so no need today to drown out the boss):


----------



## realdealblues

Skipping ahead past the Mozart concertos to stay within the sonata category for a while.*

Alfred Brendel
Complete Philips Recordings
CD29








*
*Ludwig Van Beethoven
*Piano Sonata #1 in F minor, Op. 2/1
Piano Sonata #2 in A, Op. 2/2 
Piano Sonata #4 in E-flat, Op. 7*
[Rec. 1977]

CD30









Ludwig Van Beethoven*Piano Sonata #3 in C, Op. 2/3
Piano Sonata #5 in C minor, Op. 10/1
*[Rec. 1977]*
Piano Sonata #6 in F, Op. 10/2
Piano Sonata #8 in C minor, Op. 13 "Pathetique"*
[Rec. 1975]
*
*CD31*









*Ludwig Van Beethoven*Piano Sonata #7 in D, Op. 10/3
*[Rec. 1972]*
Piano Sonata #9 in E, Op. 14/1
Piano Sonata #10 in G, Op. 14/2
*[Rec. 1975]*
Piano Sonata #11 in B-flat, Op. 22*
[Rec. 1977]
*


----------



## Pugg

For the Saturday symphony thread :


​
*Rimsky Korsakov:	*

Scheherazade, Op. 35

Symphony No. 2, Op. 9 'Antar'

Orchestra of the Suisse Romande, Ansermet


----------



## Pugg

​
*Goldmark*:

Der Gefesselte Prometheus - Overture, Op. 38
Symphony No. 1 in E flat major, Op. 26 (Rustic Wedding)

Robert-Schumann-Philharmonie, Frank Beermann


----------



## Vasks

_Fully Felix_

*Mendelssohn - Overture to "Paulus" (Marriner/Capriccio)
Mendelssohn - String Quartet #2 (Vellinger/ASV)
Mendelssohn - Piano Concerto #1 (Brautigam/BIS)*


----------



## Marschallin Blair

I love getting espressinated-up and supercharged with Friday-morning _Gemutlichkeit_ to Barenboim's CSO _Russian Easter Overture_- which for my tastes and inclinations is the most heroic and exuberantly beautiful one ever done.


----------



## D Smith

Ravel for a gloomy morning here, performed beautifully by Pascal Roge. Gaspard De La Nuit, Valses Nobles Et Sentimentales, Miroirs. Recommended.


----------



## George O

Igor Strawinsky (1882-1971)

Psalmensymphonique für Chor und Orchester
Zwei Lieder von Paul Verlaine, op 9
Babel
Abraham und Isaac
Elegie für J. F. Kennedy

Dietrich Fischer-Dieskau, baritone
Radio Symphony Orchestra Stuttgart / Gary Bertini
Chorus of Radio Stuttgart

on Orfeo (München, Germany), from 1982


----------



## Conglomerate




----------



## Pugg

Conglomerate said:


>


Beautiful cover! :tiphat:


----------



## Pugg

​
*Balfe: Satanella (or 'The Power of Love')*
New performing edition by _Richard Bonynge_

Sally Silver, Catherine Carby (sopranos), Christine Tocci, Elizabeth Sikora (mezzo-sopranos), Kang Wang (tenor), Quentin Hayes, Anthony Gregory, Frank Church (baritones), Travor Bowes (bass)

Victorian Opera Orchestra & John Powell Singers, _Richard Bonynge
_



> Satanella was Michael William Balfe's 23rd opera, first presented at Covent Garden in 1858 to much acclaim. It remained in the repertoire for over 60 years, touring to Sydney, New York and Philadelphia. A hybrid of classical opera with a sprinkling of stand-alone ballads, beloved by singers of the day for sheet sales promotion, the score is also notable for its Italianate flow of recitatives, moving arias, concerted pieces and ensembles and, not least, the haunting 'Power of Love' melody. Richard Bonynge, an acknowledged master of eighteenth and nineteenth-century opera, has edited the new performing edition.


----------



## jim prideaux

Mendelssohn-1st and 5th symphonies performed by Masur and the Leipzig Gewandhaus........


----------



## fluteman

Someone recommended Inbal's Mahler set to me. I tried no. 5, and enjoyed it, but I found the balance far too heavy on brass and percussion and too light on strings. Funny how Mahler is celebrated as one of the greatest orchestrators, yet some recording engineers can't seem to trust his choices.


----------



## Orfeo

*Shostakovich 
(Piano Sonatas I & II, Three Pieces, Children's Notebook, Variations on a Theme of Glinka)*










*Georgy Catoire
(Caprice, Intermezzo, Trois Morceaux, Prelude, Scherzo, Cinq Morceaux, Quatre Morceaux, Vision (Etude))*










*Nikolay Roslavets
(Chamber works)*










*Nikolay Roslavets
(Three Compositions, Three Etudes, Piano Sonatas I, II, V, Prelude, Two Compositions, Two Poems, Five Preludes)*










*Preludes to a Revolution
(Piano Preludes 1905-1922. Works by Liadov, Gliere, Stanchinsky, Lourie, Alexandrov, Scriabin, Obouhov, Feinberg, Wyschnegradsky, Roslavets)

*


----------



## Guest

"*8 on Three and 9 on Two*" by *George Clements* and *Robert Marino*.
I came across this entirely by chance but it's a wonder of rhythmic coordination (hence the title '8 on 3 and 9 on 2' - I would love to get my hands on the score to see how this is notated):


----------



## drnlaw

Sergei Taneyev - Oresteia Overture and Oresteia (Musical Trilogy)






This is a worthy overture (a separate symphonic poem based on themes from the trilogy, but not part of the opera itself) and opera.


----------



## Guest

And hereafter a link to a wonderful vocal piece (for six amplified voices and percussion) called "*Anticredos*" by British composer *Trevor Wishart* that employs a quite amazing range of extended vocal techniques. I have the score and it is a wonder of notation (with only a very limited amount of precisely notated pitch content so no polemic please about "tonality-atonality", dig?)


__
https://soundcloud.com/liv-runesdatter%2Fsong-circus-performing


----------



## Hannah85

Komitas by the Hugo Wolf Quartett


----------



## Blancrocher

Shostakovich: String Quartets 8-10 (Fitzwilliam); Bach and Gubaidulina: Violin Concertos (Mutter/Gergiev)


----------



## Guest

Blancrocher said:


> View attachment 84087
> View attachment 84088
> 
> 
> Shostakovich: String Quartets 8-10 (Fitzwilliam); Bach and Gubaidulina: Violin Concertos (Mutter/Gergiev)


Too much pitch-content for me. Hate it. Hate Shosta. Hate Bach. So there.
[Not really, just kidding. Love Bach.]


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1980 - '86, compiled from original Erato releases.


----------



## drnlaw

Blancrocher said:


> View attachment 84087
> View attachment 84088
> 
> 
> Shostakovich: String Quartets 8-10 (Fitzwilliam); Bach and Gubaidulina: Violin Concertos (Mutter/Gergiev)


The Shostakovich string quartets, I think, require some musical maturity to really appreciate. Or at least that's the way it was for me. They were a struggle for me in my early years, but I find myself more and more frequently turning to them when I want some serious, non-symphonic material.


----------



## drnlaw

TalkingHead said:


> Too much pitch-content for me. Hate it. Hate Shosta. Hate Bach. So there.
> [Not really, just kidding. Love Bach.]


How can you love Bach but hate the Shostakovich string quartets? It would seem to me to be categorically impossible.

I'm exaggerating, of course, but still . . .


----------



## Blancrocher

TalkingHead said:


> Too much pitch-content for me. Hate it. Hate Shosta. Hate Bach. So there.
> [Not really, just kidding. Love Bach.]


lol.........................


----------



## omega

*Haydn*
_Die Jahreszeiten_
Angela Maria Blasi | Joseph Protchka | Robert Holl
Arnold-Schönberg-Chor | Wiener Symphoniker
Nikolaus Harnoncourt


----------



## Guest

drnlaw said:


> How can you love Bach but hate the Shostakovich string quartets? It would seem to me to be categorically impossible.
> I'm exaggerating, of course, but still . . .


Nah, just kidding. Shosta's OK by me. Prefer Bartok's string quartets, though, to be honest.


----------



## pmsummer

IN C
_MALI_
*Terry Riley*
Africa Express
André de Ridder - director

_Transgressive_


----------



## drnlaw

TalkingHead said:


> Nah, just kidding. Shosta's OK by me. Prefer Bartok's string quartets, though, to be honest.


Ah, okay. Should have considered the possibility that that was TOC.

Haven't listened to the Bartok for a while, but I'm overdue, so as soon as I get through the Taneyev (I'm at work, so listening is often in small chunks), it's on to one of the Bartok string quartets.


----------



## Guest

Boulez
Sur Incises, Messagesquisse, Anthemes 2.

Ensemble Intercontemporain, Boulez.









Fantastic stuff, especially Sur Incises.


----------



## Mahlerian

Figures of Harmony Disc 3: En doulz chastel de Pavie
Ferrara Ensemble









This compilation of late 14th century music associated with the Ars Subtilior is stunning.


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1993.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

All of it  no...just the spring symphony by Schumann


----------



## pmsummer

LE QUATTRO STAGIONI
*Antonio Vivaldi*
The English Concert
Simon Standage - violin
Trevor Pinnock - director

_Archiv Produktion_


----------



## drnlaw

Okay, finished the Taneyev -- really, a surprisingly fine opera for as little play as it gets – and on to Bartok: String Quartet No. 1 in a, played by the Takács Quartet.


----------



## Vronsky

*Berlioz: Symphonie funèbre et triomphale · Schumann: Symphonies 1 & 4*










Hector Berlioz: Grande symphonie funèbre et triomphale
London Symphony Orchestra & Chorus *·* Sir Colin Davis










Robert Schumann: Symphonies 1 & 4
Leonard Bernstein *·* Wiener Philharmoniker


----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## Manxfeeder

*Beethoven, Symphonies Nos. 9 and 6*


----------



## pmsummer

COLUMBA, MOST HOLY OF SAINTS
*Scottish Medieval Plainchant*
Cappella Nova
Alan Tavener - director

_Gaudeamus - ASV_


----------



## TurnaboutVox

*Purcell
Dido and Aeneas*
Chorus and Orchestra of the ASMF, Hogwood [L'Oiseau Lyre, 1995]

This is the work from the pre-1700 thread I've enjoyed most so far, apart from the Gesualdo Madrigals, which I knew already.


----------



## severance68

Rachmaninov: Rhapsody on a Theme of Paganini, Op. 43
Earl Wild, piano
Jascha Horenstein/Royal Philharmonic Orchestra
Recorded May 1965

Chandos (2003 reissue of 1966 Readers Digest release)


----------



## Blancrocher

Rameau: Pygmalion (William Christie)


----------



## KenOC

Prokofiev's Piano Sonata No. 7, the 2nd of his 3 "war sonatas." Quite a ride, and very well played here by Peter Donohoe.


----------



## AClockworkOrange

Ahead of going to see the MET Cinema Broadcast of Richard Strauss' Elektra tomorrow evening (or should that be this evening looking at the time - where has the time gone?) I decided for some late night extracts to refresh myself with the work.

I started with three extracts performed by Fritz Reiner & the Chicago Symphony Orchestra with Inge Borkh in the title role. Absolutely phenomenal performances with excellent recording quality. Very atmospheric.

This was followed by a second excellent performance of the Recognition Scene by Donald Runnicles (very underrated) & the Atlanta Symphony Orchestra with the Soprano Christine Brewer. I have heard quite a few performances in various pieces by Richard Strauss recently and she has never failed to impress me. A wonderful Soprano indeed.

I won't listen further ahead of the cinema screening but it is safe to say my listening has succeeded in further whetting my appetite more than a little.


----------



## SONNET CLV

Presented myself with a fine contemporary music concert this evening -- featuring works from the 2-disc ORF album (LC5103 CD173) titled _Neue Musik aus Österreich (II)_, featuring the Radio Symphonieorchester Wien in revelatory performances recorded in speaker-shattering sound. I listen to a lot of music, and this set of CDs is exemplary for sound as digital discs go -- what the stereo magazines used to call "demonstration disc sound". So much going on in the music, and the production takes you right there in the midst of the orchestra as it slams, blurts, slides, wails, and does just about everything except produce a whistle-able tune. Which suits my tastes quite fine.

Here's a list of what I listened to.

Disc 01
*ERNST KRENEK *(1900-1991)
01 Konzert für Klavier und Orchester No.3 op.107
*HANNS JELINEK* (1901-1969)
02-05 Symphonia brevis op.16
*ROMAN HAUBENSTOCK-RAMATI* (1919-1994)
06-08 Symphonie "K"
*FRANCIS BURT* (*1926)
09 _ Jamben_ op.5

Disc 02
*BEAT FURRER* (*1954)
01 _Face de la chaleur_
*GERHARD SCHEDL* (*1957)
02 _SLOW_. Musik für Violoncello mit Orchester
*CHRISTIAN MUTHSPIEL* (*1962)
03 _Our Motley Mothertongue_, Konzert für Violine und Orchester
*WOLFRAM WAGNER* (*1962)
04 Toccata für Bläserensemble und Schlagwerk

Dennis Russell Davies conducts the Krenek Concerto (with Thomas Larcher, piano) and the Schedl piece _SLOW_. Beat Furrer leads his own work on disc 2 (perhaps my favorite piece of this set), Gottfried Rabl leads the stunning 20 ,inute Symphony "K", while Heinz Karl Gruber mans the _Dirigent _role on the other works. All in all a fine collection of modernistic pieces, with a touch of something for all sorts of tastes (of those who revel in contemporary orchestral music, of course).

There are three additional discs in this series (that I'm aware of -- they reside in my collection, too), volumes 1, 3, and 4. I believe you can still get these direct from the ORF Shop, on the Argentinierstraße in Vienna ... or on-line at http://shop.orf.at. The _Neue Musik Aus Österreich_ series is music certainly not to be confused with that of other Austrian-centered voices -- Mozart, Haydn, Schubert, Bruckner, Mahler, Johann Strauss.... But I'm sure they'd be proud of where their legacy has led, thanks to the ORF-Funkhaus Wien and the creative minds of folks like Beat Furrer, Ernst Krenek, Roman Haubenstock-Ramati, et al.


----------



## ShropshireMoose

Vaughan Williams: Symphony No.1 "A Sea Symphony" Elaine Blighton/John Cameron/Christchurch Harmonic Choir/BBC Chorus, Choral Society and Symphony Orchestra/Sir Malcolm Sargent

Delius: A Mass of Life Heather Harper/Yvonne Minton/Ronald Dowd/John Cameron/BBC Chorus and Choral Society/Alexandra Chior/Harrow Choral Society/Royal Choral Society/BBC Symphony Orchestra/Sir Malcolm Sargent

Wagner: "The Mastersingers" Overture
Berlioz: Roman Carnival Overture
Rossini: "The Silken Ladder" Overture
Mendelssohn: The Hebrides Overture
Smetana: "The Bartered Bride" Overture Royal Philharmonic Orchestra/Sir Malcolm Sargent

29th April is Sir Malcolm Sargent's birthday (1895), I'm late with this post, but what can ye do? First of all a live performance from the Royal Festival Hall, 22nd September, 1965 of the "Sea Symphony", it's terrific, and in good sound too. Then a 1966 "Prom" performance of the Delius Mass of Life, this is very enjoyable, and the only recording I have of it sung in English, the vast combined choirs sing their hearts out and the whole thing is an unmitigated delight, this was re-broadcast for Sargent's centenary, which was when I recorded it, it really ought to be put out on CD. Finally an LP that dad bought as a birthday present for mom afore I was born! I grew up with it, and still think the Wagner and Smetana overtures on it are unsurpassed. A very happy night's listening.


----------



## Jeffrey Smith

dogen said:


> Boulez
> Sur Incises, Messagesquisse, Anthemes 2.
> 
> Ensemble Intercontemporain, Boulez.
> 
> View attachment 84090
> 
> 
> Fantastic stuff, especially Sur Incises.


Hated Marteau sans Maitre. Disliked Boulez.

Decided to give that CD a try. Liked every note of it.

Still hate Marteau, but like Boulez a lot more.

Once I went through his Complete Works set on DG, I realized that the later the work, the more I like it, in his case.


----------



## Jeffrey Smith

Meanwhile my current pile of CDs consists of these three sets
Walton:Collector's Edition (EMI)
Holmboe: Complete String Quartets. Kontra Quartet on Dacapo
L'Oiseau-Lyre Classical/Early Romantic box

A good deal of the Walton and all the Holmboe is music I have never heard before.
FI right now Walton's Cello Concerto.


----------



## Blancrocher

Boulez: Constellation-Miroir (Charles Rosen)


----------



## ArtMusic




----------



## Balthazar

*Schoenberg ~ String Quartets Nos. 1 & 2* (Opp. 7 & 10)

Disc 2 of the Quatuor Diotima set.


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

Symphony no. 1


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

Like Tchaikovsky I suspect Rimsky-Korsakov is underrated as a result of the fact that his vocal music... particularly his operas... are little known outside of Russia. _May Night_ is a delightful comic opera with many elements drawn from folk music and a story-line built upon a short story by Gogol.


----------



## Pugg

​*Haydn: Trumpet/ Cello/ Horn concerto's*
Britten and Marriner conducting.


----------



## Pugg

Vaneyes said:


> Recorded 1980 - '86, compiled from original Erato releases.


Wonderful piano player :tiphat:


----------



## Pugg

AClockworkOrange said:


> Ahead of going to see the MET Cinema Broadcast of Richard Strauss' Elektra tomorrow evening (or should that be this evening looking at the time - where has the time gone?) I decided for some late night extracts to refresh myself with the work.
> 
> I started with three extracts performed by Fritz Reiner & the Chicago Symphony Orchestra with Inge Borkh in the title role. Absolutely phenomenal performances with excellent recording quality. Very atmospheric.
> 
> This was followed by a second excellent performance of the Recognition Scene by Donald Runnicles (very underrated) & the Atlanta Symphony Orchestra with the Soprano Christine Brewer. I have heard quite a few performances in various pieces by Richard Strauss recently and she has never failed to impress me. A wonderful Soprano indeed.
> 
> I won't listen further ahead of the cinema screening but it is safe to say my listening has succeeded in further whetting my appetite more than a little.


Vocally wise I think we are okay, scene wise..... 
Still only a few hours to go


----------



## Jeff W

*In which there is the Saturday Symphony*

It is now Saturday in Albany, so onwards to the Saturday Symphony!

View attachment 84104


Evgeny Svetlanov conducting the USSR Symphony Orchestra in Nikolai Rimsky-Korsakov's 'Scheherazade', Symphony No. 1, Antar (Symphony No. 2 (also this week's Saturday Symphony (I love nesting parantheses!))) and the Symphony No. 3. Not real familiar with any of these works besides 'Scheherazade'.


----------



## Casebearer

Ignace Jan Paderewski plays Paderewski and Liszt on vinyl (Everest Records X-901).


----------



## deprofundis

I had a hard time finding a cd by *Guillaume de Costeley*, i like his music sound special indeed, this song called seigneur ta pitié is quite something, i received today the *Clementic consort version of carmina burana*, very very nice, tomorrow i will buy French chansons on naxos i order it so im gonna buy it.... that about it folks have a nice day night afternoon whatever i acknowledge TC has zillions menbers we are legion


----------



## Conglomerate




----------



## Pugg

​
*Chopin & Brahms: Ballades /Cédric Tiberghien*

Brahms:Ballades (4), Op. 10

Chopin:Ballades Nos. 1-4

Cédric Tiberghien (piano)



> "Thankfully, he is more than a pair of cheekbones, and brings intelligence and delicacy to this disc of Ballades." The Independent on Sunday


"


> not since Vladimir Ashkenazy's classic 1964 set for Decca have Chopin's Ballades sounded so emotionally rich and imposing as they do here." Classic FM Magazine


"


> Tiberghien's Chopin is not short of poetic sensibility, opting for the emotional reserve and narrow dynamic range that the composer himself adopted. The Brahms is thoroughly convincing, the murderous tale depicted in No 1 ("Edward") chillingly recreated, No 3 (Intermezzo) beautifully voiced with genuinely produced, hardly audible responses to Brahms's ppp markings." Gramophone Magazine, November 2006


----------



## Guest

Novelettes OP.21


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mahler; Symphony 9.
*
_Leonard Bernstein _


----------



## Pugg

​
*Schubert*:_ Mass No. 6 in E flat major, D950_

_Karita Mattila, Marjana Lipovšek, Jerry Hadley, Jorge Pita & Robert Holl_

Konzertvereinigung, Wiener Staatsopernchor & Wiener Philharmoniker,_ Claudio Abbado_:tiphat:


----------



## Pugg

​
*Weber: Euryanthe*

_Dame Joan Sutherland_, Marianne Schech, Franz Vroons, Otakar Kraus, Kurt Böhme

BBC Symphony Orchestra & Chorus, Fritz Stiedry

Recorded 1955



> "… of particular interest as it allows us to hear pre-Lucia Joan Sutherland in her salad days when she sang mostly lyric-dramatic roles. In wonderfully fresh, easy voice and articulating the words in a way one would hardly credit from her late, occluded diction, she gives a lovely performance as the romantic, put-upon heroine. She is suitably partnered by the unjustly forgotten Dutch tenor Franz Vroons, who has the proper ardour and style for Euryanthe's beloved Adolar." Gramophone Magazine, Awards Issue 2005


----------



## elgar's ghost

British chamber music, courtesy of Naxos.

Violin Sonata no.1 in D-minor (c. 1910 - rev. 1917 and 1944), Violin Sonata no.2 in A-minor (1915-17) and Cello Sonata in G-minor (1923):










_Phantasie Trio_ [Piano Trio no.1] in C-minor (1907), Nine Miniatures for Piano Trio (c.1908) and Piano Trio no.2 (1928-29):










String Quartet in E-flat (early composition - year unknown but presumably pre-WWI), String Quartet in A-minor (1921) and String Trio in G (1931):


----------



## eljr

*Stravinsky: Le Sacre du Printemps; Petrouchka (Virtuoso series) CD
Israel Philharmonic Orchestra (Artist), Leonard Bernstein (Artist) *


----------



## Pugg

​
*Dvorák*: The Noonday Witch, Op. 108
Dvorák: Symphony No. 8 in G Major, Op. 88


----------



## Blancrocher

Handel: Piano Suites (Richter/Gavrilov)


----------



## Pugg

​*Brahms* ; String quintet / Clarinet quintet.
Alban Berg Quartet and friends.


----------



## Jeff W

*In which there is Glazunov*

View attachment 84115


Unable to sleep. Time to listen to some music. Symphonies No. 4 & 7 by Alexander Glazunov. Jose Serebrier conducts the Royal Scottish National Orchestra.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Beethoven, Symphony No. 3*

There must be something wrong with me; Wand's conducting is not doing much for me. Maybe it's because I like tighter ensemble playing, like George Szell. His Bruckner hasn't grabbed me yet, either. Of course, this is my first time through. I'm hoping eventually a light bulb will come on as to what I'm missing here.


----------



## Pugg

*Chopin*: Piano Concertos Nos. 1 & 2_ Adam Harasiewicz,_

Wiener Symphoniker, Heinrich Hollreiser


----------



## Barbebleu

Working my way through this. Excellent stuff.


----------



## pmsummer

CAPTAIN HUMES POETICALL MUSICKE
_Music for Viols, Lute, and Voice: Volume 1_
*Tobias Hume*
Les Voix Humaines - viols
Stephen Stubbs - lute
Daniel Taylor - vocal

_Naxos_


----------



## D Smith

For Saturday Symphony: Antar, Rimsky Korsakov. Svetlanov/Philharmonia. Not my favourite Rimsky-Korsakov but makes for an pleasant 40 minutes of listening nonetheless. Svetlanov gives his usual excellent performance. The Russian Easter Overture is outstanding on this disc .


----------



## Pugg

​
*Liszt at the Opera*

Tannhaüser Overture
O du, mein holder Abendstern - Rezitativ und Romanze aus Tannhäuser S444
Spinnerlied aus Der fliegende Holländer S440
Valse De L'opera Faust S407

Concert Paraphrase on Rigoletto, S.434 after Verdi's opera

Réminiscences de "Don Juan" (after Mozart), S. 418

*Louis Lortie* (piano)


----------



## Vasks

*Leigh - Overture to "The Frogs" (Braithwaite/Lyrita)
Lloyd - Symphony #2 (composer/Albany)*


----------



## jim prideaux

once I have finished with the radio commentary of a certain 'soccer' match (away to Stoke)I will be listening for the first time to Perahia,Marriner and the ASMF recording of Mendelssohn's two Piano Concertos (and the Op 6 Piano Sonata and 1st Prelude and Fugue).........


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Beethoven, Symphony No. 7*

Well, shucks, if something doesn't click with Wand's conducting, I might throw this collection back into the pond.


----------



## Pugg

Thank goodness for car stereo 

​
*Richard Strauss: Scenes from Salome and Elektra*

_ Inge Borkh_ (soprano), Paul Schoeffler (baritone), Frances Yeend (soprano)

*Fritz Reiner*:tiphat:


----------



## jim prideaux

Manxfeeder said:


> *Beethoven, Symphony No. 7*
> 
> Well, shucks, if something doesn't click with Wand's conducting, I might throw this collection back into the pond.
> 
> View attachment 84118


can I humbly suggest that you persist......it may well 'pay dividends'


----------



## George O

Pietro Locatelli (1695-1764): L'Arte del violino, op 3

Susanne Lautenbacher, violin
Mainz Chamber Orchestra / Günter Kehr

on two 3-LP Vox Boxes (NYC), from 1962

5 stars


----------



## Manxfeeder

jim prideaux said:


> can I humbly suggest that you persist......it may well 'pay dividends'


I hope so. Can you give me suggestions on what to listen for? Because I'm not picking up on what he's doing that makes his style unique.

Now I'm listening to Harnoncourt's 7th with the Chamber Orchestra of Europe. This one is keeping my attention.


----------



## Blancrocher

Handel: Concerti Grossi, op. 6 (Guildhall)


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Tchaikovsky, Symphony No. 6*


----------



## Mahlerian

Saturday Symphony:
Rimsky-Korsakov: Symphony No. 2 "Antar," Russian Easter Overture
Rotterdam Philharmonic Orchestra, cond. Zinman


----------



## tortkis

Elodie Lauten: Blue Rhythms (Cat Collectors, 1988)








Elodie Lauten (piano, synthesizer and processed strings)

Very good, groovy minimal piano music.


----------



## Conglomerate




----------



## TurnaboutVox

*Chausson
String quartet in C minor, Op. 35 (*completed by D'Indy) *
D'Indy
String Quartet No. 1 in D major, Op. 35*
Chilingirian Quartet [Hyperion, 2000]

Very French, these quartets, with an abvious affinity to the much better known Debussy and Ravel quartets, but to Koechlin as well. The excellent Chilingirian Quartet keep a fine grip of proceedings.










*
Roderick Borcherding
Theme, variations and interludes for 5 violas* (2008)*
Dialogue for Viola and Clarinet* (2010)*
Slow Remembering for Jazz Nontet* (2013)
[You Tube]

Cool. Very interesting and satisfying listening. You may have come across this contemporary composer somewhere before. 

*
Britten
Les illuminations: song cycle for high voice & strings, Op. 18
Serenade for tenor, horn and strings, Op. 31
Nocturne for tenor, 7 instruments & strings, Op. 60*
Ian Bostridge, Radek Baborák (horn), BPO, Rattle [EMI, 2005]

I have spent the afternoon with this disc: I don't know how many times I've played it through. Britten wrote extremely well for voices, and I'd say that Bostridge's voice is exceptionally suited to Britten's unusual songwriting. Baborak's horn is a subtle counterfoil. This is sumptuous, an outstanding disc.


----------



## Haydn man

For this weeks Saturday Symphony
Not familiar with this so here goes


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Still decorating, and I need something light and frivolous to lift the mood. What better than Schwarzkopf's delectable disc of Operetta Arias. If there is a better disc of this repertoire out there I have yet to hear it. Schwarzkopf may have been German but this music making is _echt_ Viennese.


----------



## tortkis

Luis de Milán: El Maestro (1536) - Catherine King (mezzo soprano) & Jacob Heringman (vihuela) (ASV)









This King/Heringman duo is so good. I quite liked their recording of Mudarra, too.


----------



## ShropshireMoose

Rimsky-Korsakov: Symphony No.2 "Antar" Royal Philharmonic Orchestra/Sir Thomas Beecham

Beecham's superb recording of the "Antar" Symphony with the RPO on top form. Thoroughly appropriate this, as it was the anniversary of his birth yesterday as well as Sir Malcolm Sargent.


----------



## KenOC

Prokofiev Piano Sonata No. 8, the last of his three "war sonatas." Played by Peter Donohoe.


----------



## bz3

Debussy - Nocturnes and Printemps (Boulez)
Strauss - Don Juan (Reiner)

and a little bit later on, since I've been on a big Bruckner kick for weeks now, I will do his 6th Symphony with Karajan at the helm. I hope I am not becoming a Brucknerian, I am already a few more -ians than any one person should be.


----------



## Chordalrock

Tippett: 4th symphony










Revisiting another favorite from a while back. Since I last listened to it, my taste has evolved and I've come to know and enjoy Xenakis, Cerha, Messiaen, and much other stuff, but it holds up extremely well. Actually, I'm so very pleased with it that I wanted to mention it here. Hopefully someone will listen to it and enjoy its dark, mysterious moods.


----------



## D Smith

Beethoven: Symphony No. 6 Wand/NDR. It's a beautiful spring day where I am so I put on the Pastoral in an excellent recording. There seems to be some difference of opinion about this set. All I can say is Wand delivers uniformly solid performances and just conducts what's on the score. I love these performances for that reason; all Beethoven, no drastic interpretations. Plus the recording is excellent. This performance of the 6th is one of the best I have (but my favourite is still Bohm or Monteux). Recommended.


----------



## DavidA

Bach Art of Fugue - Canadian Brass

As Richter said, you should listen to Bach if only for hygienic reasons. Especially after Elektra!


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Guitarduos by Johann Kaspar Mertz


----------



## KenOC

For the Saturday Symphony: Rimsky-Korsakov's Symphony No. 2, "Antar." A half-hour of Orientalia by the bearded one, played here by the USSR State Symphony Orchestra conducted by Evgeny Svetlanov. A fine piece that repays the occasional listen.


----------



## Manxfeeder

D Smith said:


> Beethoven: Symphony No. 6 Wand/NDR. There seems to be some difference of opinion about this set. All I can say is Wand delivers uniformly solid performances and just conducts what's on the score. I love these performances for that reason; all Beethoven, no drastic interpretations.


Thanks for the comments. I'm listening to the 2nd symphony. I think if get used to Beethoven played smoothly, I can warm up to this. I hope so. I'd hate to be missing the things that are special in this set.


----------



## ArtMusic




----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1988.


----------



## Vaneyes

jim prideaux said:


> once I have finished with the radio commentary *of a certain 'soccer' match* (away to Stoke)I will be listening for the first time to Perahia,Marriner and the ASMF recording of Mendelssohn's two Piano Concertos (and the Op 6 Piano Sonata and 1st Prelude and Fugue).........


Vancouver @ NYC, of course. :lol:


----------



## Vaneyes

For Saturday Symphony listening, courtesy of YT and others, *Rimsky-Korsakov* "Antar", w. Philharmonia/Butt. Recorded 1997 at All Saints Church, London. Recording Engineer: Brian B. Culverhouse.










Yondani Butt obituary:

http://www.wykontario.org/index.php...9-21-06-54/class-1962/1570-yondani-butt-r-i-p


----------



## Guest

A fine sounding SACD. If you like Shostakovich, then you should like Popov.


----------



## Alfacharger

English Verismo, Vaughan Williams' Hugh the Drover.


----------



## ShropshireMoose

Liszt: Piano Concertos 1 and 2 Edith Farnadi/Vienna State Opera Orchestra/Sir Adrian Boult

J. Strauss II-Godowsky: Artists Life/Die Fledermaus/Wine, Women and Song
J. Strauss II-Dohnanyi: Treasure Waltz from "The Gypsy Baron"
J. Strauss II-Otto Schulhof: Pizzicato Polka Edith Farnadi

Two LPs by the remarkable (and remarkably underrated) Edith Farnadi. With Boult and the VSOO she gives vigorous and forthright performances of the two Liszt Concertos. Then a superb album of virtuoso piano pieces based on music by Johann Strauss II. The three Godowsky Symphonic Metamorphoses are amongst the most difficult concoctions ever made for piano, Miss Farnadi plays them with aplomb, giving such noted interpreters as Moiseiwitsch and Cherkassky a run for their money. The charming arrangement of the Pizzicato Polka by Otto Schulhof (1889-1958) is a real sparkler, this would really bring the house down, but I wonder how many pianists could bring the wit and humour to it that Edith Farnadi does? Few indeed I suspect.


----------



## Figleaf

*Faure, Nocturnes: Jean-Philippe Collard 1973*










Appropriate for this time of night, some dreamy piano music from Wood's Faure box set.


----------



## deprofundis

Ahh!! wonderfull i'M currently lisening to *French chansons *on_ naxos _early music serie these are songs of renaissance featuring none other than :Josquin, lassus, sermisy, costely,Arcadelt and many others, i read the critic on amazon 5 star out of five so this is a keeper, sometime the critics are crap, but when everyone put a 5 stars marker it most mean it's that awesome and it is, here the fact if your a newbie and wont a good compilation of french songs i advice you to grab this s.a.p(soon as possible).

It's so good you would only wish the cd lasted longer, but beside this detail, it's perfect, this is executed by the Scholars of London ensemble, there amazing.Now may i need to says more, dont be a cheap skate it's a naxos it's fairly cheap it cost me about 14$ whit taxes, but i order it in a small christian Library otherwise it would have been cheaper but i dont care it's Worth the money.


----------



## pmsummer

CAPTAIN HUMES POETICALL MUSICKE
_Music for Viols, and Lute: Volume 2_
*Tobias Hume*
Les Voix Humaines - viols
Stephen Stubbs - lute

_Naxos_


----------



## Blancrocher

Wolfgang Rihm - String Quartet #12, Fetzen, Interscriptum (Arditti)


----------



## Balthazar

*Mozart ~ Works for Keyboard*

Kristian Bezuidenhout triumphs at the fortepiano.

My second disc in the series, I am inclined to go for more.

*Sonata No. 6 in D, K 284
9 Variations on "Lison Dormait", K 264
Sonata No. 8 in A minor, K 310
6 Variations on "Mio Caro Adone", K 180*


----------



## Becca

Jose Moncayo - Tierra de Temporal (1949)

Moncayo was a Mexican composer in the first half of the 20th century who studied with Carlos Chavez and spent some time at Koussevitsky's Berkshire Festival classes for composers. He was very much of the Mexican nationalist music style along with Chavez, Revueltas and otherss. These days he is best known for Huapango, a short but very dynamic symphonic work which is often played as an encore or on semi-classical programs.

I have been unable to find out much about this piece other than that there also exists a ballet to the music which involved a cut in the central section of the work. Perhaps there is someone out there who knows more about it?


----------



## Jeff W

*In which there is Joachim and Brahms*

Good evening TC! Making it an evening with two composers who were friends!

View attachment 84132


Violin Concerto No. 2 by Joseph Joachim. Subtitled 'In the Hungarian Style'. Still hasn't really done too much for me. Feels very long and plodding. The Brahms Violin Concerto, however, is easily my second favorite violin concerto (second only to the Beethoven). Rachel Barton Pine plays the violin and the Chicago Symphony is conducted by Carlos Kalmar.

View attachment 84134


Following that are the two Brahms piano concertos. Emil Gilels plays the piano and Eugen Jochum conducts the Berlin Philharmonic. These recordings are so good that I've never sought out a second set to complement this!


----------



## SONNET CLV

Tonight, dipping back into the ORF catalog, I enjoyed a disc of music by Helmut Eder. 2016 is the centennial of Austrian composer Eder's birth (December 26, 1916, Linz) and we'll have to wait a while for the centennial year of his death (which occurred February 8, 2005, Salzburg). If you haven't heard of Eder yet, you are likely not alone, even on this Forum. Yet, the composer accomplished quite a bit of serious music (as well as scores for film, television, and radio), including seven symphonies, the same number of operas (including one on Sophocles _Oedipus_), several string quartets, ballets, chamber music, and a number of concerti for a variety of instruments including piano (singly and in a pair), violin, viola, flute, oboe, bassoon, and organ. It was Eder's Flute Concerto, op. 82, and his Sixth Symphony, op. 100 which gained my attention tonight.









On ORF disc CD 271, the Flute Concerto is performed by Wolfgang Schulz with the Wiener Philharmoniker conducted by Wolfgang Sawallisch. The Symphony No. 6 (Ombrage) is performed by Symphonieorchester des Bayerischen Rundfunks, again under the baton of dirigent Sawallisch. (A third work on the disc, Episoden. Konzert fur Klavier und Orchester, op. 110, features Melvyn Tan at the keyboard with Camerata Salzburg under Roger Norrington.) All in all, a fine record.

I first made the acquaintance of modernist Eder on a MACE LP quite a number of years ago. That disc (MXX 9083, which I recall finding in a supermarket bargain bin and paying something like 25 cents for the record) features Eder's Symphony No. 3, Op. 29 for String Orchestra. I've turned to that piece a number of times over the years and it's never failed to disappoint.









But tonight it was the Symphony 6 for large orchestra that captured my time and attention.

Happy 100th year, Helmut Eder. Hopefully others on this board will explore your work this year of your centennial.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Brahms*iano Quartet No. 1 in G minor, Op. 25

Amadeus Quartet

Emil Gilels


----------



## Pugg

Manxfeeder said:


> *Tchaikovsky, Symphony No. 6*


Talking about strange covers


----------



## ArtMusic




----------



## Pugg

​
1. Lieder eines fahrenden Gesellen / 1. Wenn mein Schatz Hochzeit macht - Frederica von Stade / Andrew Davis
2. Lieder eines fahrenden Gesellen / 2. Ging heut' morgen über's Feld - Frederica von Stade / Andrew Davis
3. Lieder eines fahrenden Gesellen / 3. Ich hab' ein glühend Messer - Frederica von Stade / Andrew Davis
4. Lieder eines fahrenden Gesellen / 4. Die zwei blauen Augen von meinem Schatz - Frederica von Stade / Andrew Davis
5. Des Knaben Wunderhorn / Rheinlegendchen - Frederica von Stade / The London Philharmonic Orchestra
6. Des Knaben Wunderhorn / Wer hat dies Liedlein erdacht - Frederica von Stade / The London Philharmonic Orchestra
7. Lieder nach Gedichten von Friedrich Rückert / Ich atmet' einen linden Duft - Frederica von Stade / The London Philharmonic Orchestra
8. Lieder nach Gedichten von Friedrich Rückert / Liebst du um Schönheit - Frederica von Stade / The London Philharmonic Orchestra
9. Lieder nach Gedichten von Friedrich Rückert / Um Mitternacht - Frederica von Stade / The London Philharmonic Orchestra
10. Lieder nach Gedichten von Friedrich Rückert / Blicke mir nicht in die Lieder - Frederica von Stade / The London Philharmonic Orchestra
11. Lieder nach Gedichten von Friedrich Rückert / Ich bin der Welt abhanden gekommen - Frederica von Stade / The London Philharmonic Orchestra


----------



## starthrower

For viola (Yuri Bashmet) mixed choir, and orchestra.


----------



## tortkis

Richafort: Requiem [in memoriam Josquin Desprez] - Huelgas-Ensemble / Paul Van Nevel (harmonia mundi)


----------



## Pugg

*Schumann*: Frauenliebe und leben; Liederkreis;
*Schubert*: Lieder
_Elly Ameling_, Dalton Baldwin, Jörg Demus


----------



## Pugg

​
*Bruch*:Kol Nidrei, Op. 47
*Dvorak*:Cello Concerto in B minor, Op. 104
*Tchaikovsky*:Variations on a Rococo Theme, Op. 33

_János Starke_r (cello)

London Symphony Orchestra, Antal Doráti


----------



## ShropshireMoose

Gounod: "Faust" Ballet Music
Delibes: Suites from "Coppelia" and "Sylvia" Colonne Concert Orchestra/Pierre Dervaux

Boisterous and flamboyant performances of this lovely music by Pierre Dervaux and the Colonne Concert Orchestra. This is another old favourite from my childhood, a real comfort blanket listen!


----------



## Pugg

​
*Verdi: Luisa Miller*

_Plácido Domingo (Rodolfo), Aprile Millo (Luisa)_, Vladimir Chernov (Miller), Jan-Hendrik Rootering (Walter), Florence Quivar (Federica), Paul Plishka (Wurm), Wendy White (Laura), John Bills (Contadino)

Metropolitan Opera Orchestra and Chorus, James Levine:tiphat:


----------



## elgar's ghost

Time for a couple of English chamber music discs before heading out for the afternoon.

Violin Sonata in D (1892), Violin Sonata no.1 (1905-14), Violin Sonata no.2 (1923) and Violin Sonata no.3 (1930):










Trio for Flute, Viola & Bassoon op.6 (1942), Flute Sonatina op.19 (1948), Oboe Sonatina op.28 (1951), Clarinet Sonatina op.29 (1951), Recorder Sonatina op.41 (1953), Fantasy for Bassoon op.86 (1966), Fantasy for Clarinet op.87 (1966), Fantasy for Horn op.88 (1966), Fantasy for Flute op.89 (1966) and Fantasy for Oboe op.90 (1966):


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Do works written in response to certain historical events (in this case Corigliano's rage and despair over the AIDS crisis in America) have a life beyond the circumstances of their composition? Corigliano's Symphony no 1 was well received at its Chicago premiere, has had two other recordings, and has been performed by many other orchestras, but time alone will tell if it survives the present century.


----------



## omega

*Verdi*
_La Forza del Destino_
Rosalin Plowright | Agnes Baltsa | José Carreras | Renato Bruson
Ambrosian Opera Chorus | Philharmonia Orchestra | Giuseppe Sinopoli


----------



## Pugg

​
*Nielsen & Aho - Clarinet Concertos*

Aho:Clarinet Concerto

Nielsen:Clarinet Concerto Op. 57 (FS129)

*Martin Fröst (clarinet)*

Lahti Symphony Orchestra, Osmo Vänskä


----------



## Figleaf

*Rant*



Pugg said:


> *Schumann*: Frauenliebe und leben; Liederkreis;
> *Schubert*: Lieder
> _Elly Ameling_, Dalton Baldwin, Jörg Demus


That looks like a very nice box with plenty of goodies, _but_- I can't believe that (largely) awful Souzay album of baroque arias was chosen for inclusion! He made so many wonderful records which seem to be little known and possibly not even available, any of which would be a much better introduction to his art. In fact I've been put off certain singers for a long time because my first encounter with them was in difficult, florid music which they didn't have the technique to sing expressively and with ease. An example would be Jules Bastin tiptoeing gingerly through the role of Marcel in Les Huguenots, palpably praying that he would be able to hit all the notes in 'Piff paff' instead of convincingly portraying a guy who wants to kill people for being the wrong kind of Christian. Yet in French melodies, not especially easy music either, Bastin was superb and Souzay supreme. Something seems to have gone very wrong in French vocal training at some point- very apparent from the 50s at least- and the flexibility which allows singers to sing Meyerbeer, Rossini, Mozart etc seems to have disappeared from the techniques of the male singers at least. If we ever get a complete Souzay box (which I hardly dare hope for!) then I certainly wouldn't complain about the least successful performances on it, but as long as so much remains neglected it seems perverse for record companies to issue an album that nobody would count among his best.


----------



## Pugg

Figleaf said:


> That looks like a very nice box with plenty of goodies, _but_- I can't believe that (largely) awful Souzay album of baroque arias was chosen for inclusion! He made so many wonderful records which seem to be little known and possibly not even available, any of which would be a much better introduction to his art. In fact I've been put off certain singers for a long time because my first encounter with them was in difficult, florid music which they didn't have the technique to sing expressively and with ease. An example would be Jules Bastin tiptoeing gingerly through the role of Marcel in Les Huguenots, palpably praying that he would be able to hit all the notes in 'Piff paff' instead of convincingly portraying a guy who wants to kill people for being the wrong kind of Christian. Yet in French melodies, not especially easy music either, Bastin was superb and Souzay supreme. Something seems to have gone very wrong in French vocal training at some point- very apparent from the 50s at least- and the flexibility which allows singers to sing Meyerbeer, Rossini, Mozart etc seems to have disappeared from the techniques of the male singers at least. If we ever get a complete Souzay box (which I hardly dare hope for!) then I certainly wouldn't complain about the least successful performances on it, but as long as so much remains neglected it seems perverse for record companies to issue an album that nobody would count among his best.


There's another box coming , it contains his French aria's recital disc.
(see link)
http://www.prestoclassical.co.uk/r/Decca/4789679


----------



## Blancrocher

Haydn: Piano Sonatas (Fou Ts'ong)


----------



## Figleaf

Pugg said:


> There's another box coming , it contains his French aria's recital disc.
> (see link)
> http://www.prestoclassical.co.uk/r/Decca/4789679


You can never go wrong with Souzay in his 50s prime, singing Faure! :tiphat:


----------



## AClockworkOrange

Well, after watching the MET Broadcast of Richard Strauss' Elektra and thoroughly enjoying the performance, Nina Stemme made a lasting impression for me in the title role.

This was my second MET HD Cinema Broadcast - the second of what will become many. I am sliding into a full-blown Opera addiction :devil:

Whilst deciding what my next Opera will be, my listening today has been very symphonic.

















​
Zemlinsky's Symphonies in D Minor and B Flat Major performed by the BBC National Orchestra of Wales under the baton of Martyn Brabbins - two pieces I have not listened to for a while and enjoyed very much this morning.

This was followed by Frederic Cliffe's Symphony No.1 and tone poem 'Cloud and Sunshine' performed by the Malmo Opera Orchestra & Christopher Fifield.

Presently playing however is Arnold Bax's Symphony No.6 performed by the New Philharmonia & Norman Del Mar.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Verdi; Sacred Pieces*

Myung-Whun Chung


----------



## TurnaboutVox

*Johannes Ockeghem
Requiem
Missa 'Mi-Mi'
Missa Prolationum*
The Hilliard Ensemble
[Erato, 2010]

This I liked very much.










*
Rimsky-Korsakov
Symphonic Suite: "Antar", for orchestra (Symphony No. 2), Op. 9*
Pittsburg SO, Lorin Maazel [Telarc, 1986]

This, rather less. Perhaps it's the performance, but the outcome is insipid.


----------



## mstar

Listened to the *Schoenberg Piano Concerto (Uchida playing, Boulez conducting the Cleveland Orchestra)* at 5:00 AM. I was up early to catch a flight. Now, I'm listening to* the Stamitz Quartet play Dvorak's String Quartet "Slawisches"*. Quite a musical difference, but I enjoy it all. Especially when I'm stuck at the airport.


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

Recent listening:
Dimitriy Shostakovich - Symphony No. 7 in C Major, Op. 60 'Leningrad' (Bernard Haitink; London Philharmonic Orchestra).









Finally, I'm starting to 'get' Shostakovich more. I really like this symphony - it's gigantic and very experimental. Haitink delivers a very fine performance.

Alexander Glazunov - Symphony No. 3 in D Major, Op. 33 (Gennady Rozhdestvensky; The USSR Radio Symphony Orchestra).









Continuing the exploration of Glazunov's symphnonies. Excellent all the way through, very impressed. Great conducting by Rozhdestvensky - both powerful and graceful.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Beethoven, Symphony No. 6*

Spending May Day in the country north of Nashville with Beethoven. I wish we had some Morris dancers up here; that would be perfect.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Schubert & Liszt: Excursions*

*Liszt:*
Vallée d'Obermann (Années de pèlerinage I, S. 160 No. 6)

Wandererfantasie (Schubert), S366

*Schubert*:4 Impromptus, D899

*Teo Gheorghiu* (piano)

Musikkollegium Winterthur, Douglas Boyd


----------



## Pugg

​
_Beethoven_:
Piano Sonata No. 3 in C major, Op. 2 No. 3
Piano Sonata No. 29 in B-flat major, Op. 106 'Hammerklavier'

_Shimkus:_
EU Variations on a Theme of Beethoven

*Vestard Shimkus *(piano)


----------



## Pugg

​
*Donizetti: Anna Bolena*

_Beverly Sills, Shirley Verrett_, Stuart Burrows, Paul Plishka

John Alldis Choir & London Symphony Orchestra, _Julius Rudel_:tiphat:


----------



## Vasks

*Lehar - Overture to "Gottergatte" (Jurowski/cpo)
Pfitzner - Liebesmelodie from "Das Herz" (Beissel/Marco Polo)
Zemlinsky - Symphony #2 (Seipenbusch/Records International)*


----------



## Conglomerate




----------



## Guest

tortkis said:


> Richafort: Requiem [in memoriam Josquin Desprez] - Huelgas-Ensemble / Paul Van Nevel (harmonia mundi)


This is a real beautiful disc.:tiphat:


----------



## AClockworkOrange

Whilst I am still considering my next opera, I have opted for another Symphony in the meantime.

This time it is *Elgar's Symphony No.1 performed by Sir Adrian Boult & the London Philharmonic Orchestra*. This is the performance recorded in 1976.


----------



## Arsakes

*A.Dvorak:*

Piano Concerto in G minor
String Quartet No.7 in D minor
String Quartet No.8 in E Major
Piano Trio No.2 in G minor

*E.Grieg:*

String Quartet in G minor, Op.27
Violin Sonata No.1-3
Cello Sonata in A minor, Op.36


----------



## jim prideaux

Manxfeeder said:


> I hope so. Can you give me suggestions on what to listen for? Because I'm not picking up on what he's doing that makes his style unique.
> 
> Now I'm listening to Harnoncourt's 7th with the Chamber Orchestra of Europe. This one is keeping my attention.


now this is rather interesting as I have also spent time with the Harnoncourt COE cycle and prefer Wand......the only problem is that not being formally educated in this area and relying very much on what appeals to me almost 'intuitively' I can find it difficult to put my ideas into words....I do know that I have found both the Anima Eterna and Gardiner/ORR cycles to be really rewarding and it is as if Wand provides a balance, arguably a more 'traditional' approach without being ponderous....the HvK 80's recordings nearly finished off LvB for me!

I do know that I had always found Brahms 2nd to be rather elusive and yet Wand seemed to 'pull the veil away' for me....there is an element of this whole interpretation thang that can be very personal!


----------



## bz3

Wrapping up Celibidache's rendition of the Mass in B Minor and I love it. I was brought to Celibidache through Bruckner and was almost immediately a believer. I'll have to branch out more into his recorded legacy, even if it's perhaps not what he would have wanted.


----------



## jim prideaux

Mendelssohn 5th Symphony-Masur and the Leipzig Gewandhaus

repeated listens to a work I had only recently come across have lead me to believe this may well establish itself as one of my personal favourites-uplifting, reflective and lyrical....what more could one want!


----------



## nightscape

*Melartin* - Symphony No. 4 (Grin/Tampere)










*Raid* - Symphony No. 1 (Jarvi/Scottish National)










*Williams* - Cello Concerto (Slatkin/Detroit/DeMaine)










*Mussorgsky* (Stokowski) - Pictures at an Exhibition (Bamert/BBC Phil)










*Atterberg* - Symphony No. 1 (Rasilainen/Stuttgart Radio SO)


----------



## nightscape

*Respighi* - Church Windows (Simon/Philharmonia)










*Rachmaninoff* - Piano Concerto No. 1 (Pesek/Philarmonia/Pletnev)


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1984.


----------



## jim prideaux

Alexander Glazunov - Symphony No. 3 in D Major, Op. 33 (Gennady Rozhdestvensky; The USSR Radio Symphony Orchestra).

View attachment 84145


Continuing the exploration of Glazunov's symphnonies. Excellent all the way through, very impressed. Great conducting by Rozhdestvensky - both powerful and graceful.[/QUOTE]

nice one Mr HB Clock

great to see someone else embarking on the Glazunov 'trail'.....yeah I know...conservative, establishment, nearly ruined Rachmaninov's career and all that stuff but his symphonies contain some great music and having myself managed to get hold of some of the Rozhdestvensky recordings can only support this observation.....have usually relied on Serebrier and Otaka!


----------



## Vaneyes

mstar said:


> Listened to the Schoenberg Piano Concerto (Uchida playing, Boulez conducting the Cleveland Orchestra) at 5:00 AM. I was up early to catch a flight. Now, I'm listening tothe Stamitz Quartet play Dvorak's String Quartet "Slawisches". Quite a musical difference, but I enjoy it all. *Especially when I'm stuck at the airport.*


Good on you. It's a nice solitude from airport craziness and boredom.


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

A true classic recording! "Knoxville: Summer of 1915", Op. 24 (1947) is work for voice and orchestra by Samuel Barber, with text from a 1938 short prose piece by James Agee. The work was commissioned by soprano Eleanor Steber (I didn't know this) who premiered it in 1948 with the Boston Symphony Orchestra under Serge Koussevitzky and performs it here. "Dover Beach" is sung by Dietrich Fischer-Dieskau, and Leontyne Price performs the "Hermit Songs." Essential!


----------



## senza sordino

I've a Baroque binge this week. I don't own a lot of CDs of Baroque music, so three of these CDs are from Spotify.

Biber Rosary Sonatas. From Spotify, maybe I should buy this CD? These 16 sonatas use alternative tunings. From a Rachel Podger interview in the December 2015 edition of Strad magazine she says "you can feel the tension and you actually wonder if the string is about to snap" "the two strings are crossed on the fingerboard" I was totally absorbed listening. I hadn't heard this all the way through from start to finish until last Friday. Now that I have two violins I wonder if I could learn a few of these sonatas?
View attachment 84153


Bach Magnificat plus others on the CD, I do own this CD. I will be performing this piece in the summer, I'll be buried somewhere in the orchestra section.
View attachment 84154


Corelli Concerto Grosso, very nice, my CD
View attachment 84155


Bach viola da Gamba sonatas. From Spotify. 
View attachment 84156


Sunday morning, Bach Mass in Bm, I followed along with some of it this the score. Spotify streaming, posting here and imslp very large file, a bit of a strain for my iPad mini, 
View attachment 84157


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

jim prideaux said:


> Alexander Glazunov - Symphony No. 3 in D Major, Op. 33 (Gennady Rozhdestvensky; The USSR Radio Symphony Orchestra).
> 
> View attachment 84145
> 
> 
> Continuing the exploration of Glazunov's symphnonies. Excellent all the way through, very impressed. Great conducting by Rozhdestvensky - both powerful and graceful.


nice one Mr HB Clock

great to see someone else embarking on the Glazunov 'trail'.....yeah I know...conservative, establishment, nearly ruined Rachmaninov's career and all that stuff but his symphonies contain some great music and having myself managed to get hold of some of the Rozhdestvensky recordings can only support this observation.....have usually relied on Serebrier and Otaka![/QUOTE]

Hm, well I'm not sure how seriously one should take the rumours that Glazunov was drunk at the performance of Rachmaninov's symphony. I prefer not to look at such factors, especially considering the fact that this information is not verified as far as I know. Glazunov was a truly great symphonic writer from what I hear, his symphonies are terrific imo.

Frédéric Chopin - Préludes, Op. 28 (Ivo Pogorelich).









Recently explored Chopin's Préludes - great pieces, and Pogorelich's playing is terrific.


----------



## Blancrocher

Ligeti: String Quartets (Arditti); Scarlatti: Piano Sonatas (Pogorelich)


----------



## Guest

It's been a while since I sent my 2 cats scurrying for cover: this did the trick, and it gave my sub-woofer a good workout, too!


----------



## severance68

(A special hat tip to Mahlerian, who recommended this version!) :tiphat:

Mahler: Symphony No. 1 in D Major ("Titan")
Leonard Bernstein/New York Philharmonic
Recorded October 4, 1966

Sony Classical
Bernstein Century series (1998 reissue)



















The first time I heard this symphony, on YouTube, I was most impressed with the third movement, which reminded me of "Fiddler on the Roof" during the moments when the klezmer is used. This time I was able to better appreciate the entire work, especially the second and fourth movements. I look forward to further listening.


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

I quite like these muscular HIP recordings of Mozart's piano concertos performed by Richard Brautigam on piano forte.


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1983. Recording Engineer: James Lock.


----------



## worov




----------



## Balthazar

*The Song of the Sibyl*

How I love this disc!

Latin, Provençal, and Catalan versions are sung by Montserrat Figueras backed by Jordi Savall & Co.


----------



## schigolch




----------



## ldiat




----------



## George O

Heitor Villa-Lobos (1887-1959)

Trio for Oboe, Clarinet, and Bassoon
Quartet for Flute, Oboe, Clarinet, and Bassoon
Quintette en Forme de Chôros

The New Art Wind Quintet:
Melvin Kaplan, oboe
Irving Neidich, clarinet
Tina di Dario, bassoon
Andrew Lolya, flute
Gerald Fried, English horn

on Westminster (NYC), from 1954


----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat

here is a strange one i found


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Vaneyes

Confession to tightropers. I lapsed in my Royal SQ following. Now sampling their latest, *Szymanski* & *Mykietyn*. 'Tis another commendable 20/21 release by Hyperion. May they continue. 










Review:

http://www.musicweb-international.com/classrev/2015/May/Szymanski_quartets_CDA68085.htm

Listening sample:


----------



## deprofundis

Im lisening to the prodigious magnificant medieval* Carmina Burana *executed by Clemencic Consort the very best , i did not heard the brilliant version of it(label) but i heard the naxos and i preffer the clemencic version, no offense naxos, most of my cd are naxos.


----------



## Mahlerian

Streamed earlier:
Mahler: Symphony No. 9
Boston Symphony Orchestra, cond. Nelsons

I almost went to this concert two weeks ago. Although I'm not completely satisfied with Nelsons' interpretation, it would have been a great experience, I know. His take on the work fits many of the cliches of the mythology, complete with an extremely slow and drawn-out, if effective, finale. I was a little bit disappointed with his take on the third movement, which lacked drive compared to the best versions I've heard, though.


----------



## Richard8655

Harnoncourt commemorative collection.


----------



## TwoFlutesOneTrumpet

Sibelius's 2nd


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

Sunday... and Bach is a must. This morning it was Glenn Gould and Book I of the Well Tempered Clavier:










This evening it's Angela Hewitt and Book II:


----------



## tortkis

An anthology of noise and electronic music vol. 1 ~ first a-chronology 1921-2001 (Sub Rosa)








Luigi Russolo / Antonio Russolo, Walter Ruttmann, Pierre Schaeffer, Henri Pousseur, Gordon Mumma, Angus MacLise / Tony Conrad / John Cale, Philip Jeck / Otomo Yoshihide / Martin Tétreault, Survival Research Laboratories, Einsturzende Neubauten, Konrad Boehmer, Nam June Paik, John Cage, Sonic Youth, Edgard Varèse, Iannis Xenakis, Dj Spooky, Pauline Oliveros, Ryoji Ikeda


----------



## ldiat




----------



## tortkis

Traverso said:


> This is a real beautiful disc.:tiphat:


Richafort's Requiem is one of the greatest findings to me from the pre-1700 thread. I agree, the performance is incredibly beautiful.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Its summery. Its gorgeous. It perfectly matches the summery Southern Californian twilight right now. . .

Ponselle is so confident and sexy in Act I of _Traviata_ and her singing is so superb that I'll forgive her the downward transposition of the high notes.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Berlioz:*
(New York October 31, 1960) "Benvenuto Cellini Overture",
" Roman Carnival Overture ", "Romeo and Juliet Op.17 (excerpt)" (October 26, 1959 New York, Columbia 30 Avenue studio),
"Radzkoczy March" (October 26, 1967 New York, Columbia 30 Avenue studio)
New York Philharmonic


----------



## Pugg

StlukesguildOhio said:


> A true classic recording! "Knoxville: Summer of 1915", Op. 24 (1947) is work for voice and orchestra by Samuel Barber, with text from a 1938 short prose piece by James Agee. The work was commissioned by soprano Eleanor Steber (I didn't know this) who premiered it in 1948 with the Boston Symphony Orchestra under Serge Koussevitzky and performs it here. "Dover Beach" is sung by Dietrich Fischer-Dieskau, and Leontyne Price performs the "Hermit Songs." Essential!


Wonderful disc :tiphat:


----------



## severance68

Marschallin Blair said:


>


Yes! I love Newman's Captain from Castile score. A couple of months ago I listened to the isolated music track from the DVD included in the Tyrone Power Collection. Very cool.










I also enjoyed Charles Gerhardt and the National Philharmonic doing a suite from the RCA album Captain from Castile: The Classic Film Scores of Alfred Newman, which I originally owned on LP.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Beethoven*: Christus am Ölberge -
Scherchen - Stader


----------



## Marschallin Blair

*


severance68 said:



Yes! I love Newman's Captain from Castile score. A couple of months ago I listened to the isolated music track from the DVD included in the Tyrone Power Collection. Very cool.

I also enjoyed Charles Gerhardt and the National Philharmonic doing a suite from the RCA album Captain from Castile: The Classic Film Scores of Alfred Newman, which I originally owned on LP.

Click to expand...

*Right on, Sevee.

I really like the Gerhardt too- its spectacular, especially the way he does the fanfares and march music from the middle of the score.

I just wish that he would have recorded the main title music as well- which for my money is one of the greatest main titles of all time. But even if Gerhardt did, and as fervid as some of his conducting is, I still don't think it would exceed Alfred Newman's own performance, which is 'in-can-DE-scent.'

Don't you agree?


----------



## Pugg

​_Mendelssohn: Elijah, Op. 70_

Willard White (bass), Rosalind Plowright (soprano), Linda Finnie (contralto) & Arthur Davies (tenor)

London Symphony Chorus & London Symphony Orchestra, Richard Hickox


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Melismata like you wouldn't even 'believe.' _La Callas _slays me like none other. Definitely my vote for greatest vocal recital album of all time.

God I love Her!!!


----------



## Pugg

schigolch said:


>


Which opera did you listen, not all together I presume


----------



## Sloe

I am listening to Väktarsånger by Lars-Erik Larsson.


----------



## severance68

Marschallin Blair said:


> Right on, Sevee.
> 
> I really like the Gerhardt too- its spectacular, especially the way he does the fanfares and march music from the middle of the score.
> 
> I just wish that he would have recorded the main title music as well- which for my money is one of the greatest main titles of all time. But even if Gerhardt did, and as fervid as some of his conducting is, I still don't think it would exceed Alfred Newman's own performance, which is 'in-can-DE-scent.'
> 
> Don't you agree?


Yes -- it truly is one of the great main titles, and I would have loved to hear it in stereo. With that track, and the main title of The Mark of Zorro(maybe in place of The Best of Everything), Gerhardt's album would've gone to another level. I also would have been thrilled to hear the Gunga Din main title on that album. Heck, The Rains Came, too.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mendelssohn: Symphony No. 2* in B flat major, Op. 52 'Lobgesang'

Christiane Karg, Christina Landshamer (sopranos) & Michael Schade (tenor)

Chorus & Orchestra of Bavarian Radio, *Pablo Heras-Casado*



> MusicWeb International
> 
> 12th June 2014
> 
> "This is an outstanding performance of the Sinfonia by the Symphonieorchester des Bayerischen Rundfunks with considerable forward momentum under the assured direction of Pablo Heras-Casado...This excellent new release is a match for any of the versions in the catalogue."


----------



## Easy Goer

Schumann - Guiomar Novaes Piano. Otto Klemperer & The Vienna Symphony Orchestra.


----------



## Pugg

​*Spontini - Le Vestale*

Huffstodt, Michaels-Moore, Kavrakos, D. Graves et al

Teatro alla Scala,_ Riccardo Muti_


----------



## Tsaraslondon

StlukesguildOhio said:


> A true classic recording! "Knoxville: Summer of 1915", Op. 24 (1947) is work for voice and orchestra by Samuel Barber, with text from a 1938 short prose piece by James Agee. The work was commissioned by soprano Eleanor Steber (I didn't know this) who premiered it in 1948 with the Boston Symphony Orchestra under Serge Koussevitzky and performs it here. "Dover Beach" is sung by Dietrich Fischer-Dieskau, and Leontyne Price performs the "Hermit Songs." Essential!


The fact that *Knoxville* is here performed by the singer for whom it was written no doubt gives this performance a cetain authenticity, but love Steber though I do, I have come to prefer Dawn Upshaw's more simple, less operatic version on Nonesuch.

Do you know it?


----------



## jim prideaux

last night's last listen was Abbado and the BPO performing Mahler's 1st-my earliest exposure to this work was a vinyl recording of the same conductor with the CSO on DG...........(oddly enough, judging by earlier posts I was not the only one listening to this)

walking the beach very early this morning,nothing much happening, continuing to listen to the superb Masur/Leipzig recording of Mendelssohn's Ist and 5th symphonies on my I pod, continued through a rocky area to discover a seal right next to me.......the final movement of the 1st is (to my ears anyway) a really invigorating piece of music and will now forever be associated with the image of the seal scurrying back to the sea.......


----------



## eljr

*Various Artists
Le Chant des premiers chrétienes*


----------



## elgar's ghost

Continuing with British chamber music this morning.

_Three Shanties_ for wind quintet op.4 (1943), Quintet for flute, violin, viola, horn and bassoon op.7 (1944), Duo for flute and viola op.10 (1946), _Divertimento_ for flute, oboe and clarinet op.37 (1952), Oboe Quartet op.61 (1957) and Flute Sonata op. 121 (1977):










String Quartet no.1 op.38 (1968), String Quartet no.2 op.84 (1980-81) and String Quartet no.3 op.97 (1986):


----------



## eljr

*Various Artists
Ars subtilior: Dawn of the Renaissance*


----------



## Pugg

​
*Liszt*: Transcendental Etudes (1958)


----------



## eljr

Various Artists
Grégorien: 1000 ans de chant


----------



## Blancrocher

Bach: Sonatas for Violin and Viola da Gamba (Gould/Laredo/Rose)


----------



## Pugg

Columbia M 35138 - Italian Opera Arias (1979)

1. Il Ritorno d'Ulisse in Patria: "Torna, torna" - Frederica von Stade / Janice Taylor
2. Tancredi: "Di tanti palpiti"
3. Nina: "Il mio ben quando verrà"
4. Semiramide: "Bel raggio lusinghier"
5. Idaspe: "Ombra fedele anch'io"
6. La Boheme: "È destin..."


----------



## Rtnrlfy

Some recorder music by Telemann to begin the work week:


----------



## TurnaboutVox

*Walton
Balshazzar's Feast
Coronation Te Deum*
London Philharmonic Orchestra, London Philharmonic Choir, Benjamin Luxon, Georg Solti
[Decca]


----------



## bejart

Bach: Keyboard Concerto in D Minor after Alessandro Marcello, BWV 974

Glenn Gould, piano


----------



## omega

*Richard Wagner*
_Tristan und Isolde_
Jon Vickers | Helga Dernesch | Christa Ludwig | Peter Schreier | Karl Ridderbusch
Chor der Deutschen Oper Berlin
Berliner Philharmoniker | Herbert von Karajan


----------



## Pugg

​
Bach, J S:
Orchestral Suite No. 2 in B minor, BWV1067: Badinerie
Orchestral Suite No. 3 in D major, BWV1068: Air ('Air on a G String')

Boccherini:
Minuet in A major from String Quintet Op. 11 No. 5, G275

Gluck:
Orfeo ed Euridice (Orphée et Euridice): Dance of the Blessed Spirits

Wolfgang Schulz (flute)

Handel:
Largo from Xerxes (instrumental arrangement)

Haydn:
Divertimento in C major, Hob. II:11

Andante cantabile from the Serenade Quartet in F

Haydn, M:
Horn Concerto (Concertino) in D major, MH 134, P. 134

Dale Clevenger (horn)

Pachelbel:
Canon & Gigue

Franz Liszt Chamber Orchestra, János Rolla


----------



## Chordalrock

tortkis said:


> Richafort's Requiem is one of the greatest findings to me from the pre-1700 thread. I agree, the performance is incredibly beautiful.


Maybe it's just me, but the work seems pretty unrecognisable as sung by the Huelgas Ensemble, because they seem to be drowning out detail left and right.

On the page, the music looks pretty interesting, so I decided to see which groups might have recorded it. To my surprise, Cinquecento was one of them - this is a group that sings one-voice-per-part, gives more attention than usual to clarifying the polyphony, and always gets rave reviews on Amazon from customers who specialise in Renaissance music. If there's substance to this music, I'm pretty hopeful that Cinquecento has succeeded at revealing it.

Just ordered it, and we'll see...


----------



## Vasks

*Cherubini - Overture to "Il Giulio Sabino" (Frontalini/Nuova Era)
Viotti - Violin Concerto #22 (Wallfisch/Helios)*


----------



## Pugg

​
Overtures and Intermezzi .

Mutter playing Thais.

Herbert von Karajan conducting.


----------



## D Smith

Inspired by another thread. Mozart String Quartet No. 19. Quartetto Italiano. Bliss.


----------



## Pugg

D Smith said:


> Inspired by another thread. Mozart String Quartet No. 19. Quartetto Italiano. Bliss.


Priceless box set :tiphat:


----------



## Heliogabo

*Franck, Debussy and Ravel*


----------



## AClockworkOrange

_*Edward Elgar: Violin Concerto*_
Yehudi Menuhin - Violin
Adrian Boult & the New Philharmonia


----------



## pmsummer

THE ENGLISH LUTE SONG
_16th - 17th Centuries_
*Julianne Baird* - soprano
*Ronn McFarlane* - lute
_
Dorian_


----------



## Pugg

​
*Massenet: Thaïs cd*

_Renée Fleming_ (Thaïs), Thomas Hampson (Athanael), Giuseppe Sabbatini (Nicias), Estefano Palatchi (Palemon)

Orchestre National Bordeaux Aquitaine, Yves Abel:tiphat:



> "Within minutes of Renée Fleming's entrance it is clear that she simply has a vocal class that puts her in a different league. The famous Meditation is a dream. It is clear that this new Thaïs has pretty well everything going for it." Good CD Guide


"


> At last - a modern recording of Thaïs with a soprano who can sing the title-role. All we need is a soprano with a fabulously beautiful voice, idiomatic French, a sensuous legato, pure high notes up to a stratospheric top D, and the ability to leave every listener weak at the knees. Where was the problem? Renée Fleming makes it all sound so easy. Her success a couple of years ago at the Opéra Bastille in Paris with Massenet's Manon showed that she has an affinity for this composer.
> As Thaïs, a role with a similar vocal profile, she proves equally well cast. Within minutes of her entrance it's clear that neither of the other sets from the last 25 years will be able to touch her.
> Fleming simply has a vocal class that puts her in a different league and there's just enough individuality in her singing to give Fleming's Thaïs a personality of her own, and vocal loveliness brings a bloom to her every scene.
> The Athanaël she leaves behind is Thomas Hampson, who is her match in sensitivity and roundness of tone. Their duet at the oasis in the desert is beautifully sung, every word clear, every phrase shaped with feeling. If only Hampson were equally good at getting beneath the skin of the operatic characters he plays. In the case of Athanaël there's plenty of psychological complexity down there to uncover, but Hampson seems unwilling to engage the character's dark side.
> Occasionally, one regrets that Abel doesn't have the New Philharmonia at his disposal, as Maazel does, but the subtlety of colour and accent that he draws from the Orchestre National Bordeaux-Aquitaine are a world apart from Maazel's constant up-front aggression.
> The famous 'Méditation', elegantly played by the young French violinist Renaud Capuçon, and featuring swoony background chorus is a dream. Add in a first-class Decca recording and it will be clear that this new Thaïs has pretty well everything going for it." Gramophone Classical Music Guide, 2010


"



> "[Thais] finds an ideal interpreter in Renee Fleming. After making the heroine's unlikely conversion to virtue totally convincing, she crowns her performance with a deeply affecting account of her death scene...[Hampson] cannot quite equal her in such total conviction but he is vocally ideal." Penguin Guide, 2011 edition


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Isn't the opening of Ravel's _Piano Concerto for the Left Hand _just inescapably GAW-GEOUS?

I was listening to it on the way to work this morning while driving by the beach, and it really sunk its hook into me. It really was the perfect soundtrack to encapsulate the emotions I was feeling with all of the fragrant flower smells and early-morning salt-air magic working its spell on me.

So much in fact, that I started to get slightly depressed - well 'a lot,' actually- that I had to go to work and be inside a building for the greater part of the day.


----------



## elgar's ghost

More British chamber works this afternoon and early evening, this time from Edward Elgar (1857-1934) and Frank Bridge (1879-1941).

Violin Sonata in E-minor op.82 (1918), String Quartet in E-minor op.83 (1918) and Piano Quintet in A-minor op.84 (1918-19):










String Quartet no.1 in E-minor - _Bologna_ (1906), _Phantasie_ Piano Quartet in F-sharp minor (1910), String Quartet No.2 in G Minor (1914-15) and Cello Sonata in D-minor (1913-17):


----------



## pmsummer

SEVEN WORDS
SILENCIO
IN CROCE
*Sofia Gubaidulina*
Maria Kliegel - cello
Kathrin Rabus - violin
Elsbeth Moser - bayan
Camerata Transylvanica
György Selmeczi - conductor

_Naxos_


----------



## Rtnrlfy

Continuing through the pre-1700 list currently being compiled in another thread.


----------



## eljr

*Various Artists
Trouveres & Troubadours: Minnesänger and Other Courtly Arts (Century, Vol. 4) *


----------



## Mahlerian

Figures of Harmony Disc 4: Corps feminin
Ferarra Ensemble


----------



## Marschallin Blair

The High Definition Tape Transfer audiophile incarnation of the Reiner Rossini overtures has wonderfully-clear textures- much more-so than the flat-and-hissy-sounding botch of a release that RCA put out on cd. The climaxes do distort a bit- but this cd still sounds great given the original source material from which it was taken.










Act II










_Tapiola_


----------



## Tristan

*Balakirev* - Piano Concerto in F# Minor, Op. 1









I absolutely _love_ this piece. This may be #1 on my list of greatest underrated works. The first opus of an already obscure composer...how could it possibly be any good? What I like most about this piece is the main theme: I think it has to be one of the most pleasant melodies ever composed. I can whistle it non-stop all day after listening to it (and probably will be doing so now). It's a 13-minute one-movement concerto, but I'm sick in bed with the flu today and I swear I already feel better after having listened to it


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Beethoven, Quartets Op. 18, Nos. 1-6, Op. 130*

I've been a fan of the Lindsays' Razumovsky recordings and their recording of the C# minor quartet is transcendent. I worried about their sometimes dodgy intonation affecting the rest of this set, but so far, it doesn't seem to. But when it comes to getting to the heart of these pieces, at least to my ears, they consistently hit it. The Op. 130 cavatina sends me into the clouds; Peter Cropper makes the middle section actually sound like singing through tears.


----------



## pmsummer

RETROUVÉ & CHANGÉ
_Seven Strings and More_
*Sainte Colombe*
Hille Perl - Viola da Gamba
Andrew Lawrence-King - Harp, Irish Harp, Organ
Lee Santana - Archlute, Baroque Lute, Theorbo

_Deutsche Harmonia Mundi_


----------



## fluteman

Max Reger music for clarinet and piano.


----------



## DavidA

Brahms piano concerto 1 

Fleisher / Szell

How much better is this fiery performance than the lumbering accounts we sometimes get. The virtuosity is tremendous.


----------



## Balthazar

*Brahms ~ The String Quintets*

The Nash Ensemble performs the viola quintets.

_String Quintet No. 1 in F, Op. 88
String Quintet No. 2 in G, Op. 111_


----------



## opus55

Havergal Brian: Violin Concerto
_Marat Bisengaliev, violin
BBC Scottish Symphony Orchestra | Lionel Friend_


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1983.


----------



## George O

Bohuslav Martinu (1890-1959)

Fantaisies Symphoniques (Symphony No. 6)

Memorial to Lidice

Czech Philharmonic Orchestra / Karel Ancerl

on Supraphon (Czechoslovakia), from circa 1960
recorded 1956


----------



## Blancrocher

Mussorgsky: Pictures at an Exhibition; Liszt: Dante Sonata, Isolde's Liebestod (Barry Douglas)


----------



## Vaneyes

DavidA said:


> Brahms piano concerto 1
> 
> Fleisher / Szell
> 
> How much better is this fiery performance than the lumbering accounts we sometimes get. The virtuosity is tremendous.


Engineer shoulda been horse-whipped.


----------



## JosefinaHW

_Che Puro Ciel: The Rise of Classical Opera_ Bejun Meta, Akademie fur Alte Musik Berlin, Rene Jacobsn (I've returned to this one several times; I think it is delightful.)


----------



## pmsummer

LLIBRE VERMELL DE MONTSERRAT
_Medieval Pilgrim Songs from Spain_
*Sarband*
*Osnabrücker Jugend Chor*

_Jaro_


----------



## AClockworkOrange

Late night at the Cinema and still wide awake. Prime time for a headphone session.

Keeping with my Conductor of choice at the moment looking at my recent listening, I have opted this time for CD No.4 from the Sir Adrian Boult - From Bach to Wagner.

This disc includes:
- Mozart's Symphony No.35 "Haffner" & the Overture of Die Zauberflöte
- Beethoven's Symphony No.6 "Pastoral" & Coriolan Overture

All performed with the London Philharmonic Orchestra except for the Coriolan Overture which is performed with the New Philharmonia.

Boult doesn't get his due credit often - especially outside of his work with British Composers. I have previously raved about his Brahms in this same box and stand by it - some of my favourite performances of Brahms' Symphonies easily. The virtues of his Brahms apply wholly to his Mzart and offer an excellent "Pastoral" Symphony from Beethoven.


----------



## Janspe

I was supposed to be all exciting and adventurous tonight and listen to something that's totally unfamiliar to me, but somehow I ended up listening to Mahler's fifth symphony, played by Pierre Boulez and the Vienna Philharmonic. Well, I'm not complaining - I love this music, and this recording, very much!


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1988, 1980.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Beethoven, String Quartet, Opus 132*

This is well done, but I think the Vegh Quartet still edges it out.


----------



## bejart

Antonio Cartellieri (1772-1807): Symphony No.1 in C Minor

Gernot Schmalfuss conducting the Evergreen Symphony Orchestra


----------



## opus55

Brahms: Piano Concerto No.1
_Paul Lewis|Swedish Radio Symphony Orchestra|Daniel Harding_


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

From classical era piano sonatas by Kraus to Spanish arias and songs... quite a leap. Of the two I must say I prefer Petibon's performances of Spanish vocal music.


----------



## Pugg

​
Offenbach: Le Papillon
Massenet: Le Cid
Richard Bonynge conducting 
L.S.O (1972)


----------



## Pugg

Balthazar said:


> *Brahms ~ The String Quintets*
> 
> The Nash Ensemble performs the viola quintets.
> 
> _String Quintet No. 1 in F, Op. 88
> String Quintet No. 2 in G, Op. 111_


Beautiful cover,( nothing to do with Brahms )but , hey who cares


----------



## Pugg

Blancrocher said:


> View attachment 84186
> 
> 
> Mussorgsky: Pictures at an Exhibition; Liszt: Dante Sonata, Isolde's Liebestod (Barry Douglas)


I do wish they polished his records to a higher level, must be a very poor recording time for RCA and Mr Douglas


----------



## Pugg

opus55 said:


> Brahms: Piano Concerto No.1
> _Paul Lewis|Swedish Radio Symphony Orchestra|Daniel Harding_


A lot of Brahms going on today


----------



## Pugg

​
*Jacques Offenbach - Cello Concertos*

Offenbach: 
Concerto militaire
Four Impressions: Deux ames au ciel - Elegie
Introduction et Valse melancolique
Reverie au bord de la mer
La course en traineau
Concerto Rondo

_Guido Schiefen_ (cello)

WDR Rundfunkorchester Köln, Helmuth Froschauer, David de Villiers, Gerard Oskamp


----------



## Marschallin Blair

StlukesguildOhio said:


> *Of the two I must say I prefer Petibon's performances of Spanish vocal music.*


I like the cute cover but I have to abjure the singing on that one, SLGO.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

I love early Joannie but. . . . . . '_nessun contesto_.'


----------



## Pugg

Manxfeeder said:


> *Beethoven, String Quartet, Opus 132*
> 
> This is well done, but I think the Vegh Quartet still edges it out.
> 
> View attachment 84191


Do not forget the Alban Berg Quartett


----------



## Pugg

​Verdi : Requiem.

*Gré Brouwenstijn* (soprano), Maria von Ilosvay (contralto), Petre Munteanu (tenor) & Oskar Czerwenka (bass)

Coro dell'Accademia Nazionale di Santa Cecilia, Roma & Orchestra dell'Accademia Nazionale di Santa Cecilia, Roma, Paul van Kempen


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mendelssohn/ Bruch*: Violin concerto's
_Kyun Wha Chung _


----------



## Pugg

​
*Bizet: Carmen* complete opera 

_Agnes Baltsa (Carmen), José Carreras (Don José), José van Dam (Escamillo), Katia Ricciarelli (Micaëla), _Christine Barbaux (Frasquita), Jane Berbié (Mercédès), Gino Quilico (Le Dancaïre), Heinz Zednik (Le Remendado), Mikael Melbye (Moralès), Alexander Malta (Zuniga)

Paris Opera Chorus, Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra, Herbert von Karajan.


----------



## eljr

*Ravel: Piano Concertos / Falla: Nights
Maurice Ravel (Composer), Manuel de Falla (Composer), Lawrence Foster (Conductor)*


----------



## Blancrocher

Janacek: String Quartets, Violin Sonata (Prazak)


----------



## Janspe

Morning discoveries...

S. Prokofiev: sonata for piano and flute in D major, op. 94
Martha Argerich, piano & James Galway, flute









I think I've never heard this piece in its original instrumentation for piano and flute before. The violin version I've encountered many times, but I must say that I enjoy this original version _a lot_ more. Argerich and Galway deliver an energetic performance - I've also heard Argerich's recording of the violin version, done with Gidon Kremer.


----------



## eljr

*
James Conlon / Los Angeles Opera Chorus / Los Angeles Opera Orchestra
John Corigliano & William M. Hoffman: The Ghosts of Versailles*


----------



## Pugg

​
*Beethoven*: Piano Sonatas op.31/2 & 3
Stephen Kovacevich


----------



## Guest

Wagner
Die Feen

...as part of a programme on Wagner. It seems to be concerned with Die Streichung Feen.


----------



## Vasks

_Lots of Ludwig on LPs_

*Beethoven - Overture to "Fidelio" (Klemperer/Angel)
Beethoven - Violin Sonata #9 (Heifetz/RCA)
Beethoven - Sextet for Winds (London Wind Soloists/London)*


----------



## Pugg

​
CBS M 36665 - Ravel: Scheherazade - Melodies - Chansons (1981)

1. Shéhérazade for Mezzo-Soprano and Orchestra / I. Asie - Frederica von Stade / Boston Symphony Orchestra
2. Shéhérazade for Mezzo-Soprano and Orchestra / II. La flûte enchantée - Frederica von Stade / Boston Symphony Orchestra
3. Shéhérazade for Mezzo-Soprano and Orchestra / III. L'indifférent - Frederica von Stade / Boston Symphony Orchestra
4. Cinq mélodies populaires grecques / 1. Chanson de la mariée. Modéré - Boston Symphony Orchestra
5. Cinq mélodies populaires grecques / 5. Tout gai! Allegro - Boston Symphony Orchestra
6. Deux mélodies hébraïques / I. Kaddisch
7. Deux mélodies hébraïques / II. L'énigme éternelle
8. Chansons Madécasses / 1. Nahandove, ô belle Nahandove
9. Chansons Madécasses / 2. Aoua! Aoua! Méfiez-vous des Blancs
10. Chansons Madécasses / 3. Il est doux de se coucher


----------



## Rtnrlfy

A good start to the work day.


----------



## eljr

*Berlin Radio Chorus / Dietrich Fischer-Dieskau / Edda Moser / Peter Schreier / Kurt Masur / Leipzig Gewandhaus Orchestra
Schumann: Genoveva*


----------



## bejart

Frantisek Jiranek (1698-1778): Bassoon Concerto in F Major

Jana Semeradova leading the Collegium Marianum -- Sergio Azzolini, bassoon


----------



## Pugg

​*ETA Hoffmann: Missa in D Minor & Miserere*

Miserere in B flat minor, AV42
Missa in D minor, AV18

Sibylla Rubens (soprano), Jutta Boehnert (soprano), Rebecca Martin (mezzo-soprano), Thomas Cooley (tenor), York Felix Speer (bass)

WDR Rundfunkchor Koln, WDR Sinfonieorchester Koln, Rupert Huber



> E.T.A Hoffman is rightly regarded as one of the great writers of the German romantic era.
> 
> "The archetypal Romantic poet was also an accomplished opera and church composer. His Mass is largely Classical, but the Miserere mingles with early Romanticism with Palestrina's influence." BBC Music Magazine, May 2014 ****


----------



## Rtnrlfy

Works by
Benjamin Britten · William Byrd
William H. Harris · Gustav Holst
Herbert Howells · Robert Parsons
Richard Rodney Bennett
John Sheppard · Thomas Tallis
John Tavener

Gabrieli Consort, Paul McCreesh


----------



## Pugg

​Because it's feels like summer now 

*Vivaldi: Four Seasons*
Joshua Bell, Violin and conducting


----------



## eljr

*Various Artists
Discover... Beethoven*


----------



## Pugg

​
*Donizetti: Maria Stuarda*

_Dame Joan Sutherland (Maria Stuarda), Huguette Tourangeau (Elisabetta), Luciano Pavarotti _(Leicester), Roger Soyer (Talbot), James Morris (Cecil), Margreta Elkins (Anna)

Bologna Teatro Comunale Orchestra,_ Richard Bonynge_



> "Sutherland has only to trill or sing a rapid scale or sustain a high, pure note, and I warm to her afresh...Bonynge's conducting has its usual feeling for the spring of a rhythm and the build of a climax; the recording is clear and well balanced." Gramophone Magazine, September 1990





> "Pavarotti turns Leicester into a passionate Italian lover...as for Sutherland, she is at her most fully dramatic too...Bonynge directs an urgent account of an unfailingly enjoyable opera...the score is slightly cut, but this remains the most generally recommendable versions of this marvellously dramatic work." Penguin Guide, 2011 edition


----------



## eljr

*Jean-Yves Thibaudet / Vladimir Ashkenazy / Cleveland Orchestra
Rachmaninov: Piano Concerto Nos. 1 & 3*


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1970.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Chamber works from Bridge and his most illustrious student.

String Quartet no.3 (1926) and String Quartet no.4 (1937):

















Cello Sonata op.65 (1960), Solo Cello Suite no.1 op.72 (1964), Solo Cello Suite no.2 op.80 (1967) and Solo Cello Suite no.3 op.87 (1972):


----------



## Vaneyes

Pugg said:


> {Re _Mussorgsky: Pictures at an Exhibition; Liszt: Dante Sonata, Isolde's Liebestod - Barry Douglas, rec.1986}_I do wish they polished his records to a higher level, must be a very poor recording time for RCA and Mr Douglas


Quite the contrary. Excellent performance and sound reviews for this, and the Brahms PC1 I posted. Tony Faulkner engineered on both occasions. :tiphat:


----------



## Rtnrlfy

Needed some Parry and friends to wake me up after lunch. (But had to forcibly remind myself not to sing along to "I Was Glad"...)


----------



## ShropshireMoose

Franck: Grande Piece Symphonique, Op.17/Fantasie in A, Op.16/Pastorale, Op.19 No.4 Marcel Dupre

Chausson: Symphony in B-flat
Faure: Pelleas et Melisande/Penelope-Prelude/Masques et bergamasques L'Orchestre de la Suisse Romande/Ernest Ansermet

Today is the anniversary of the birth of Marcel Dupre, so I dug out this wonderful Mercury LP of him playing organ works by Franck at the instrument of Saint-Sulpice, Paris. His sense of style is second to none and the Mercury recording of this wonderful organ is likewise superb. Very enjoyable, as is the Ansermet disc that I followed it with. Though I've had the Paray recording of the Chausson for many years, I prefer Ansermet's, he seems to get to the very heart of the music in a way that eludes Paray (to my ears anyway), and this would be my recommended recording of this work. The Faure couplings are equally enjoyable, all in all a delightful evening's listening.


----------



## severance68

Rachmaninov: Symphony No. 2
Eugene Ormandy/Philadelphia Orchestra
Recorded April 19, 1959

Symphonies 1-3 & Vocalise (2 CD)
CBS Masterworks/Odyssey (1989 issue)


----------



## eljr

*Bernard Haitink / Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra
Bruckner: Symphony No. 7*


----------



## severance68

Shostakovich: Symphony No. 6
Fritz Reiner/Pittsburgh Symphony Orchestra
Recorded March 26, 1945

Masterworks Heritage Collection
Disc 7
Sony Music Entertainment (2013 compilation)


----------



## Guest

Scriabin
Symphony no 4 The Poem of Ecstasy

LSO / Gergiev


via Spotify.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Beethoven, Quartet No. 13, Op. 130*

So far (I'm into the third movement), this is spot-on playing. They are energetic when they need to be and delicate when it calls for it. I cheated yesterday and fast-forwarded to the cavatina, and I'm looking forward to hearing it again.

Their Opus 132 recording had some intonation problems, but this one is pitch-perfect, at least so far.


----------



## Morimur

Mahlerian, you must hear this.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Beethoven, Quartet No. 11, Op. 95*

Another spot-on recording. I think they slightly edge out the Vegh Quartet on this one.


----------



## Vaneyes

A recent arrival. Recorded 1999 at Forde Abbey, Chard, Somerset, England. Recording Engineer: Ken Blair. Piano: Steinway, Model D SN 66701, built 1895.


----------



## Guest

New Sorabji--oh yeah! Many of these would keep a piano duet busy, let alone one pianist, but Ullen prevails! Very good sound, if not quite as rich as Sudbin's SACDs. I do wish BIS used SACD technology, as Sorabji's music would benefit from the added clarity and dynamic range.


----------



## pmsummer

FILM MUSIC OF RALPH VAUGHAN WILLIAMS, VOLUME 1
_Scott of the Antarctic Suite*
Coastal Command Suite
The People's Land*_
*Ralph Vaughan Williams*
BBC Philharmonic Orchestra
Merryn Gamba - soprano
Rumon Gamba - conductor

_Chandos_

_* Premiere Recording_


----------



## Biwa

Ouvertüren

Gluck: Iphigenie in Aulis
Mozart: Idomeneo & ballet music
Cherubini: Medea
Beethoven: Ruins of Athens
Weber: Oberon
Mendelssohn: A Midsummer Nights Dream

Bamberger Symphoniker
Karl-Heinz Steffens (conductor)

A delightful 75-minute program of overtures by various composers. The popular works of Weber and Mendelssohn are here. I particularly enjoyed the 26 minutes of ballet music that were included with Mozart's Idomeneo overture.


----------



## Conglomerate




----------



## DiesIraeCX

Post #1922 with have *Hindemith*'s _String Quartet #3 in C, Op. 22_, composed in 1922 (Amar Quartet)
Currently listening to *Igor Stravinsky*'s _Les Noces_ led by Gergiev and the LSO.


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

Quite enjoying these.


----------



## Conglomerate




----------



## opus55

Ah.. finally relaxing after work.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Holy cow, this is an excellent recording. Excellent sound quality and interpretation! And... excellent music of course.


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1970.


----------



## opus55

Tchaikovsky: Eugen Onegin


----------



## Pugg

​
MOZART
Sonatas K 281 & 310, Fantasia K 397, Variations on "Salve tu, Domine" K 398


----------



## Balthazar

*Schoenberg ~ String Quartets Nos. 3 & 4 (Opp. 30 & 37)*

Disc 3 of the Quatuor Diotima set.


----------



## Pugg

Vaneyes said:


> Quite the contrary. Excellent performance and sound reviews for this, and the Brahms PC1 I posted. Tony Faulkner engineered on both occasions. :tiphat:


I did not mean the performance Vaneyes, personally I find the recording poor, to be polite


----------



## Marschallin Blair

*


opus55 said:



Tchaikovsky: Eugen Onegin









Click to expand...

*Don't you love Levine's spirited treatment of the ballroom waltz and chorus?

Levine's_ Onegin_ was the very first one I've ever heard. 'Such' fun. I've been in love with it ever since.










I like Freni in this set but I positively love the Melodiya Khaikin set with the young Vishnevskaya as Tatiana- which for me is the genuine article as far as fervid, Russian readings of _Onegin _go. His_ tempi_ are comparatively fast _vis-à-vis_ any other_ Onegin_ you're likely to hear in the West- but it never sounds rushed to me. It sounds passionate, taut, and compellingly dramatic. 'Thrilling Tchaikovsky' not 'maudlin Tchaikovsky.'

You owe it to yourself to hear it.


----------



## Heliogabo

Inspired by the recent poll about Beethoven's late quartets






And wondering if I must get that quartetto italiano boxset :devil: :angel:


----------



## Pugg

StlukesguildOhio said:


> Quite enjoying these.


Wonderful performance :tiphat:


----------



## Casebearer

Bartók's String Quartet Nr. 4


----------



## Pugg

*National war remembrance day may 4 Th*








For all, who lost their lives in unnecessary wars.


----------



## Casebearer

No, I was wrong I like the fifth even better....


----------



## Pugg

opus55 said:


> Tchaikovsky: Eugen Onegin


The best, second to none.:tiphat:


----------



## Conglomerate




----------



## Pugg

​
*Schubert: Winterreise D911
*
_Jonas Kaufmann (tenor), Helmut Deutsch (piano)_:tiphat:


----------



## Pugg

*Bach, J S: Arias*

_Kathleen Battle (soprano) & Itzhak Perlman (violin)
_
Orchestra of St. Luke's, John Nelson


----------



## AClockworkOrange

After listening to Sir Adrian Boult's recording of Beethoven's Sixth Symphony and being thoroughly enthralled by it's clarity and wonderfully judged rhythms and tempos (and a suitably imposing storm) I decided to listen to a little more Beethoven from an unlikely source.

This time, Sir Thomas Beecham with his Royal Philharmonic Orchestra perform the Second Symphony with great élan. Well paced throughout with wonderful playing from the Orchestra. Given the quality of this performance - which sits equally alongside his interpretations of his beloved Mozart and Haydn - it is hard to believe that Beecham generally had a low regard for Beethoven. 

This is certainly one of my favourite recordings of the Second Symphony.


----------



## clavichorder

These Henry Purcell songs are hilarious:


----------



## Pugg

​
*Gluck: Alceste*
1767 Italian version, ed. Geraint Jones

_Kirsten Flagstad, Raoul Jobin & Alexander Young_

The Geraint Jones Singers & Orchestra, _Geraint Jones_


----------



## Guest

clavichorder said:


> These Henry Purcell songs are hilarious:


Sorry,video is not available.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Liszt:* Harmonies poétiques et religieuses


----------



## Pugg

Heliogabo said:


> Inspired by the recent poll about Beethoven's late quartets
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And wondering if I must get that quartetto italiano boxset :devil: :angel:


Do not hesitate, a pearl in the music history:tiphat:


----------



## Blancrocher

Bach: Concertos for 2 and 3 Pianos (Casadesus family; Ormandy)


----------



## Pugg

​
*Weber: Complete Overtures
*
Der Beherrscher der Geister, J122: Overture
Peter Schmoll, Overture J8 (Op. 8)
Abu Hassan Overture
Oberon Overture
Preciosa, Overture J279 (Op. 78)
Der Freischütz Overture
Silvana, Overture J87
Euryanthe Overture
Turandot: Overture
Jubel-Ouvertüre, J245 (Op. 59)

WDR Sinfonieorchester Köln, Howard Griffiths


----------



## eljr

*Eduard Brunner / Hagen Quartett
Mozart, Weber: Clarinet Quintets*


----------



## Rtnrlfy

Random pick from my CD shelf:









(Ronn McFarlane, The Renaissance Lute)


----------



## bejart

Antonio Vivaldi (1678-1741): Violin Concerto in C Major, RV 172

Shlomo Mintz on violin with the Israel Chamber Orchestra


----------



## eljr

*Rudolf Serkin / Claudio Abbado / London Symphony Orchestra
Mozart: Piano Concertos Nos. 23 & 24*


----------



## Pugg

​
*Beethoven*iano Concerto No. 3 in C minor, Op. 37

*Mozart*iano Concerto No. 24 in C minor, K491

_Yevgeny Sudbin_ (piano)

Minnesota Orchestra, Osmo Vänskä


----------



## Marschallin Blair

_Origin of Fire_ (original version)










_Wood Nymph_










Gibson/Bryn-Julson _Luonnotar_


----------



## Pugg

eljr said:


> *Eduard Brunner / Hagen Quartett
> Mozart, Weber: Clarinet Quintets*


This was on my play list, keep it until tomorrow


----------



## Vasks

_Rotated on the record platter today_....

*Berg - Lyric Suite (Julliard/RCA)*


----------



## Pugg

​*Gershwin*: Rhapsody in blue.
*Bernstein*: Symphonic dances .
Leonard Bernstein conducting


----------



## Orfeo

*Anton Rubinstein*
Piano Concerto no. V in E-flat major, op. 94.***
Cello Concerti I & II.
-Adrian Ruiz, piano.***
-Werner Thomas, cello.
-The Nurnberg Symphony Orchestra/Zsolt Deaky.***
-The Bamberg Symphony Orchestra/Yuri Ahronovitch.

*Zygmunt Stojowski*
Piano Concerto no. II in A-flat major.
-Jonathan Plowright, piano.
-The BBC Scottish Symphony Orchestra/Martyn Brabbins.*

Frederic Chopin*
Twelve Etudes, opp. 10 & 25, Three Etudes (w/o opus numbers).
-Earl Wild, piano.

*Ignacy Jan Paderewski*
Piano Sonata in E-flat minor, op. 21.
-Jonathan Plowright, piano.

*Felix Blumenfeld*
Nocturne-Fantasie, Deux Morceaux, Sonata-Fantasie, Trois Nocturnes, etc.
-Jonathan Powell, piano.

*Dmitri Kabalevsky*
Sonata no. II in E-flat major, op. 45.
-Murray McLachlan, piano.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Verdi: Simon Boccanegra*

_Piero Cappuccilli (Boccanegra), Mirella Freni (Amelia/Maria), José van Dam (Paolo), Nicolai Ghiaurov (Jacopo Fiesco), José Carreras (Gabriele)
_
La Scala Chorus & Orchestra, Claudio Abbado



> "This famous recording has become a classic, a studio performance following a series of performances at La Scala in the Strehler staging. The close, slightly claustrophobic recording exactly mirrors the mood of nefarious activities and intrigues following Boccanegra's rise to be Doge of Genoa, he and his lovely daughter victims of the dark deeds round them. In his plebeian being, clement exercise of authority and warm, fatherly love, Simon Boccanegra is made for Cappuccilli, who, under Abbado's tutelage, sings it not only con amore but with exemplary, delicately tinted tone and unbelievably long-breathed phrasing.
> As his daughter Amelia, Freni was just entering her quasi-spinto phase and expands her lyric voice easily into the greater demands of this more dramatic role. Similarly heavier duties hadn't yet tarnished the youthful ardour and sap in the tone of the 30-year-old Carreras. As the implacable Fiesco, Ghiaurov exudes vengeful command, and van Dam evil machinations as the villain Paolo.
> Over all presides Abbado in what remains one of his greatest recordings, alert to every facet of the wondrous score, timing every scene, in an opera tricky to pace, to near-perfection, and bringing theatrical drama into the home. This set should be essential to any reputable collection of Verdi." Gramophone Classical Music Guide, 2010





> "one of the most beautiful Verdi sets ever made. The playing of the orchestra is brilliantly incisive as well as refined, so that the drama is underlined by extra sharpness of focus...with electrifying choral singing as well, " Penguin Guide, 2010 edition ****


----------



## Rtnrlfy

Second random choice from the CD shelf - John Browning Performs Domenico Scarlatti


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1987.


----------



## Manxfeeder

Heliogabo said:


> And wondering if I must get that quartetto italiano boxset :devil: :angel:


I'm having the same problem. I'm hearing two voices in my head: "It sounds fabulous" and "I don't have the room or the money." I can't tell which voice is the devil and which is the angel.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Beethoven, Quartets Opus 18 Nos. 3 and 4*

This is lovely playing. They aren't as extreme in dynamics as the Berg quartet; they make these sound classical.


----------



## Reichstag aus LICHT

Marschallin Blair said:


> I positively love the Melodiya Khaikin set with the young Vishnevskaya as Tatiana... You owe it to yourself to hear it.


Seconded - the entire performance is superb, and the slight rawness of Melodiya's 1950s mono sound only adds to the atmosphere. Khaikin's set is to _Onegin_ what Furtwängler's is to _Tristan_.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Final instalment of UK chamber works tonight - this time from BB and John Ireland.

String Quartet no.1 in D-minor (1897), String Quartet no.2 in C-minor (1897) and _The Holy Boy: A Carol of the Nativity_ for piano - arr. for string quartet (1913 - arr. 1941):










_Quartettino_ WoO (1930), _Alla Marcia_ WoO (1933), Three Divertimenti WoO (1933 - rev. 1936), _Simple Symphony_ for string orchestra or string quartet WoO (1934): _Two Insect Pieces_ for oboe and piano WoO (1935), String Quartet no.1 in D op.25 (1941), String Quartet no.2 in C op.36 (1945), _Gemini Variations_ op.73 for violin, flute and piano duet (1965), and String Quartet no.3 op.94 (1975):


----------



## Vaneyes

Pugg said:


> For all, who lost their lives in unnecessary wars.


And necessary ones...otherwise we might be listening to Vogner 24/7.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Beethoven, Quartet No. 7, Op. 59, No. 1*


----------



## Rtnrlfy

As a result of the Beethoven string quartets poll currently being discussed:


----------



## TurnaboutVox

Yes, me too.

*Beethoven
String Quartet in C# minor, Op. 131
String Quartet in F, Op. 135*
Quartetto Italiano [Philips, 1969 and 1968]

The QI were amongst the very best (of their generation? Of all time?) in Beethoven, along with the Alban Berg Quartet. They were well recorded too.


----------



## Barbebleu

This by Lucia Popp. Just lovely.


----------



## ldiat

only because of the anniversary


----------



## worov




----------



## tortkis

Machaut: Les motets - Musica Nova (Aeon)


----------



## ShropshireMoose

AClockworkOrange said:


> After listening to Sir Adrian Boult's recording of Beethoven's Sixth Symphony and being thoroughly enthralled by it's clarity and wonderfully judged rhythms and tempos (and a suitably imposing storm) I decided to listen to a little more Beethoven from an unlikely source.
> 
> This time, Sir Thomas Beecham with his Royal Philharmonic Orchestra perform the Second Symphony with great élan. Well paced throughout with wonderful playing from the Orchestra. Given the quality of this performance - which sits equally alongside his interpretations of his beloved Mozart and Haydn - it is hard to believe that Beecham generally had a low regard for Beethoven.
> 
> This is certainly one of my favourite recordings of the Second Symphony.


I don't for a minute believe that Beecham had as low a regard for Beethoven as he made out, I rather fancy that he enjoyed twitting the musical establishment and this was one way of doing it. Alas some critics have chosen to take his comments at face value and dismiss his Beethoven as a result. More fool they, his performance of the Second Symphony is one of my favourites too, likewise his fine Seventh, and if you've never heard it I do recommend his Ninth, which is on BBC Legends, a live performance from the Edinburgh Festival in 1956, I personally found it a revelation, the pacing superb and one of the most moving slow movements that I've ever heard. I must also agree with your feelings on Boult's Sixth, this is one of the finest Beethoven Symphony recordings ever made in my opinion, bravo Sir Adrian say I!!


----------



## TurnaboutVox

The second part of my Beethoven String Quartets comparative listening...

*Beethoven
String Quartet in A minor, Op. 132
String Quartet in E flat, Op. 127*
Quartetto Italiano [Philips, 1967, 1968]

A different cover this time, just to be different.


----------



## ShropshireMoose

Kreisler: Original Works and arrangements Fritz Kreisler/Franz Rupp/Michael Raucheisen/Arpad Sandor/Hugo Kreisler/Kreisler String Quartet

Dvorak: Piano Trios Complete Beaux Arts Trio

This marvellous double-album of Kreisler playing his own delightful pieces and arrangements is a real treat from start to finish. He is joined in four of the items by his brother Hugo on the Cello. His passionate arrangement and playing of Rimsky-Korsakov's "Hymn To the Sun" from "Le Coq d'Or" is one of the most heartrendingly moving performances of anything that I've ever heard. I remember once reading criticism of Kreisler by Roger Norrington because of his rubato, and the fact that so many violinists followed his lead, well, whilst listening to his performance of his arrangement of Brandl's "The Old Refrain", I couldn't help but think that I'd rather hear these three minutes of Kreisler with his vibrato and portamento than any of Norrington's swifty dry as dust vibratoless shenanigans. So put that in your pipe and smoke it RN!!
Then onto the wond'rous Beaux Arts Trio in Dvorak's Four Piano Trios, perfect guides to this lovely music, one really could not ask for anything more.


----------



## Mahlerian

Mozart: Marriage of Figaro (Acts 1 and 2)
Wixell, Norman, Freni, Ganzarolli, Minton, BBC Symphony Orchestra and Chorus, cond. Davis


----------



## Blancrocher

Monteverdi: L'Orfeo (Harnoncourt)


----------



## AClockworkOrange

ShropshireMoose said:


> *I don't for a minute believe that Beecham had as low a regard for Beethoven as he made out, I rather fancy that he enjoyed twitting the musical establishment and this was one way of doing it.* Alas some critics have chosen to take his comments at face value and dismiss his Beethoven as a result. More fool they, his performance of the Second Symphony is one of my favourites too, likewise his fine Seventh, and if you've never heard it I do recommend his Ninth, which is on BBC Legends, a live performance from the Edinburgh Festival in 1956, I personally found it a revelation, the pacing superb and one of the most moving slow movements that I've ever heard. I must also agree with your feelings on Boult's Sixth, this is one of the finest Beethoven Symphony recordings ever made in my opinion, bravo Sir Adrian say I!!


I'd like to think you are right with regards to Beecham's view on Beethoven, it would certainly fit with his sense of humour.

Beecham was certainly a polarising personality and did rub a number people the wrong way but his instincts and abilities within music interpretation are unquestionable. The Seventh Symphony is a wonderful performance, but the performance of the Second Symphony edges ahead for me.

Thank you for the recommendation of the Ninth Symphony :tiphat: I wasn't aware he had recorded the Ninth - I will definitely investigate this.

Adrian Boult has been a surprise to me. Discovering his recordings of Brahms' Symphonies, Orchestral Excerpts from Wagner and his recording of Beethoven's Sixth really changed my perceptions of him. The Brahms Studio Cycle in particular is phenomenal, it really reignited my interest in Brahms' Orchestral works.

I recently ordered Boult's cycle of Schumann's Symphonies with the London Philharmonic Orchestra which arrived this afternoon and I have to say if the First Symphony (my present listening) is any indicator it is easily going to be in my top three cycles.

The accompanying Essay written by Boult also offers an interesting insight into his interpretations of Schumann and highlights Boult's fidelity to the music and the Composer.


----------



## Balthazar

*Messiaen ~ Works for Solo Piano*

Pierre-Laurent Aimard at the keyboard.

_Préludes_ (1928-29)
_La bouscarle_ and _L'allouette lulu_ from _Catalogue d'oiseaux_ (1956-58)
_Île de feu 1 & 2_ from _Quatre études de rythme_ (1949-50)


----------



## TurnaboutVox

Part III...
*
Beethoven
String Quartet in F minor, Op. 95*
Tokyo Quartet [HM, 2009]










*
String Quartet in B flat, Op. 130
Grosse Fuge in B flat, Op. 133*
Quartetto Italiano [Philips, 1973]

Because I don't have a digital Op. 95 by the Italians. The Tokyo Quartet sound quite different; smoother and less rugged but I think ultimately less penetrating into this great music.


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1994.


----------



## George O

Igor Stravinsky (1882-1971): The Rite of Spring (Le Sacre du Printemps)

The Paris Conservatoire Orchestra / Pierre Monteux

on RCA (NYC), from 1958
cover painting by Henri Rousseau


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Reichstag aus LICHT said:


> Seconded - the entire performance is superb, and the slight rawness of Melodiya's 1950s mono sound only adds to the atmosphere. *Khaikin's set is to Onegin what Furtwängler's is to Tristan. *


I love that analogy- two _sine-qua-nons _of opera for me too.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

I'm always excited to hear some penetrating master-stroke of interpretation with Argerich when she's 'on.'


----------



## pmsummer

LUZ Y NORTE
_Spanish Dances_
*Lucas Ruiz de Ribayaz*
The Harp Consort
Andrew Lawrence-King - director

_Deutsche Harmonia Mundi_


----------



## bejart

Haydn: Symphony No.44 in E Minor

Trevor Pinnock conducting the English Concert


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Beethoven, Quartet No. 15, Opus 132*


----------



## Marschallin Blair

_
Lyra Angelica_










The inside sleeve of the cd has a quote from composer John Debney: "Dedicated to Mssrs. Steiner, Rozsa, and Korngold and to all those who sailed the high seas."










The cuts "The Battlement" and "Saxon Victory" will breach any keep or flatten any pike wall.
_
Awesome._


----------



## Jeffrey Smith

Balthazar said:


> *Messiaen ~ Works for Solo Piano*
> 
> Pierre-Laurent Aimard at the keyboard.
> 
> _Préludes_ (1928-29)
> _La bouscarle_ and _L'allouette lulu_ from _Catalogue d'oiseaux_ (1956-58)
> _Île de feu 1 & 2_ from _Quatre études de rythme_ (1949-50)


Messiaen for me as well


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mozart*: Clarinet Quintet / Flute Quartet No. 1 / Oboe Quartet Import
Amadeus Quartet (Performer), Gervase De Peyer


----------



## Pugg

Manxfeeder said:


> I'm having the same problem. I'm hearing two voices in my head: "It sounds fabulous" and "I don't have the room or the money." I can't tell which voice is the devil and which is the angel.


The first one is always right


----------



## Pugg

1. "O Fortuna" - Brighton Festival Chorus, Royal Philharmonic Orchestra, Antal Doráti
2. "Fortune plango vulnera" - Brighton Festival Chorus, Royal Philharmonic Orchestra, Antal Doráti
3. "Veris leta facies" - Brighton Festival Chorus, Royal Philharmonic Orchestra, Antal Doráti
4. "Omnia Sol temperat" - John Shirley-Quirk, Royal Philharmonic Orchestra, Antal Doráti
5. "Ecce gratum" - Brighton Festival Chorus, Royal Philharmonic Orchestra, Antal Doráti
6. Dance - Royal Philharmonic Orchestra, Antal Doráti
7. "Floret silva nobilis" - Brighton Festival Chorus, Royal Philharmonic Orchestra, Antal Doráti
8. "Chramer, gip die varwe mir" - Brighton Festival Chorus, Royal Philharmonic Orchestra, Antal Doráti
9. "Swaz hie gat umbe" - "Chume, chum geselle min" - Brighton Festival Chorus, Royal Philharmonic Orchestra, Antal Doráti
10. "Were diu werlt alle min" - Brighton Festival Chorus, Royal Philharmonic Orchestra, Antal Doráti
11. "Estuans interius" - John Shirley-Quirk, Royal Philharmonic Orchestra, Antal Doráti
12. "Olim lacus colueram" - Louis Devos, Brighton Festival Chorus, Royal Philharmonic Orchestra, Antal Doráti
13. "Ego sum abbas" - John Shirley-Quirk, Brighton Festival Chorus, Royal Philharmonic Orchestra, Antal Doráti
14. "In taberna quando sumus" - Brighton Festival Chorus, Royal Philharmonic Orchestra, Antal Doráti
15. "Amor volat undique" - Norma Burrowes, Southend Boys Choir, Royal Philharmonic Orchestra, Antal Doráti
16. "Dies, nox et omnia" - John Shirley-Quirk, Royal Philharmonic Orchestra, Antal Doráti
17. "Stetit puella" - Norma Burrowes, Royal Philharmonic Orchestra, Antal Doráti
18. "Circa mea pectora" - John Shirley-Quirk, Brighton Festival Chorus, Royal Philharmonic Orchestra, Antal Doráti
19. "Si puer cum puellula" - John Shirley-Quirk, Brighton Festival Chorus, Royal Philharmonic Orchestra, Antal Doráti
20. "Veni, veni, venias" - Brighton Festival Chorus, Royal Philharmonic Orchestra, Antal Doráti
21. "In trutina" - Norma Burrowes, Royal Philharmonic Orchestra, Antal Doráti
22. "Tempus est iocundum" - John Shirley-Quirk, Norma Burrowes, Southend Boys Choir, Brighton Festival Chorus, Royal Philharmonic Orchestra, Antal Doráti
23. "Dulcissime" - Norma Burrowes, Royal Philharmonic Orchestra, Antal Doráti
24. "Ave formosissima" - Brighton Festival Chorus, Royal Philharmonic Orchestra, Antal Doráti
25. "O Fortuna" - Brighton Festival Chorus, Royal Philharmonic Orchestra, Antal Doráti


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Sass radiates Callas-like drama in the Gardelli _Stiffelio_. Sentimental intoxication all the way.










The staccato hammer-blows of Mehta's "Ritual of Abduction" are absolutely ferocious. 'So' exciting!


----------



## Pugg

Mahlerian said:


> Mozart: Marriage of Figaro (Acts 1 and 2)
> Wixell, Norman, Freni, Ganzarolli, Minton, BBC Symphony Orchestra and Chorus, cond. Davis


Such a fine recording with the all star cast :tiphat:


----------



## tortkis

Juhani Nuorvala (b. 1961): What's a Nice Chord Like You Doing in a Piece Like This? (BIS)









Three Impromptus for Clarinet and Kantele (1995)
String Quartet No. 2 (1997)
What's a Nice Chord Like You Doing in a Piece Like This? (1997) for 3 accordions
Dancescapes (1992) (String Quartet No. 1)
Twitching Gait (1993) for flute, clarinet, trumpet, violin, cello

Petri Alanko (flute), Heikki Nikula (clarinet), Pasi Pirinen (trumpet), Jari Valo (violin), Risto Poutanen (cello), Mikko Luoma (accordion), Aino Meisalmi-Minkkinen (kantele), Kerava Quartet, Avanti Quartet


----------



## Pugg

**​
*Lortzing: Die Himmelfahrt Jesu Christi
*
Oratorio for Soloists, Chorus and Orchestra

WDR Rundfunks Chor & Orchester Köln, Helmuth Froschauer:tiphat:


----------



## Arsakes

+ *R.V.Williams*' A London Symphony

Lovely music.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Barber*:Symphony No. 1, Op. 9
Piano Concerto Op. 38
John Browning (piano)

Souvenirs, Op. 28
Saint Louis Symphony Orchestra, Leonard Slatkin


----------



## DavidA

Beethoven piano concerto 5

Fleisher / Szell


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mercadante: Virginia
*
Susan Patterson (Virginia), Paul Charles Clarke (Appio), Stefano Antonucci (Virginio), Charles Castronovo (Icilio), Andrew Foster-Williams (Marco), Katherine Manley (Tullia), Mark Le Brocq (Valerio)

Geoffrey Mitchell Choir & London Philharmonic Orchestra, Maurizio Benini



> "…Maurizio Benini draws a strong and stylish performance from the London Philharmonic, and the Geoffrey Mitchell Choir makes vivid contributions. Susan Patterson… delivers her opening cabaletta with bravura and generally discloses a soprano of impressive amplitude." BBC Music Magazine, May 2009 ****





> "Maurizio Benini conducts with appreciative understanding of the traditions and his players bring out the full flavour of Mercadante's imaginative score. …the only soloist of whom much is asked in the way of florid singing is the soprano, and Susan Patterson has mastered the technical difficulties of her role with impressive success." Gramophone Magazine, June 2009


----------



## Tsaraslondon

A new one for me, though I did know a couple of arias. Sound a bit distant on this OperaDepot release, but both Baltsa and Carreras are in spectacular form.


----------



## ShropshireMoose

AClockworkOrange said:


> I recently ordered Boult's cycle of Schumann's Symphonies with the London Philharmonic Orchestra which arrived this afternoon and I have to say if the First Symphony (my present listening) is any indicator it is easily going to be in my top three cycles.
> 
> The accompanying Essay written by Boult also offers an interesting insight into his interpretations of Schumann and highlights Boult's fidelity to the music and the Composer.


Hallelujah! I'm so glad you've got that set of Boult doing the Schumann Symphonies, I've been banging on about that set for years, and on here whenever the question of Schumann Symphonies rears its head I always bring up the Boult recordings. He clearly has enormous belief in them, and they remain for me the most exciting set that I know of these works.


----------



## Barbebleu

Fantastic golden age singers.


----------



## eljr

*Cora Burggraaf / Calefax
The Roaring Twenties*


----------



## omega

*Pergolesi*
_Septem verba a Christo_
Sophie Karthäuser | Christophe Dumaux | Julien Behr | Konstantin Wolff
René Jacobs | Akademie für alte Musik Berlin


----------



## Pugg

​*Dame Kiri Te Kanwa / German Opera Arias.*
Julius Rudel conducting


----------



## Pugg

​
*Jan van Gilse*: Piano Concerto & Variations on a Saint-Nicolas Song

Piano Concerto 'Drei Tanzskizzen'

Variations on a Saint-Nicolas Song

_Oliver Triendl_ (piano)

Netherlands Symphony Orchestra, _David Porcelijn_


----------



## chesapeake bay

Pugg said:


> *Jan van Gilse*: Piano Concerto & Variations on a Saint-Nicolas Song
> 
> Piano Concerto 'Drei Tanzskizzen'
> 
> Variations on a Saint-Nicolas Song
> 
> _Oliver Triendl_ (piano)
> 
> Netherlands Symphony Orchestra, _David Porcelijn_


Well this seems to be a relatively obscure piece, how is it? it sounds intriguing


----------



## Pugg

chesapeake bay said:


> Well this seems to be a relatively obscure piece, how is it? it sounds intriguing


It's a Dutch composer.
I give you this link below so you can hear some pieces from his other works.
This one is only out in Germany and The Netherlands ( on this moment)

http://www.prestoclassical.co.uk/search.php?searchString=gilse


----------



## Barbebleu

I am curious Pugg. Do you spend every waking moment listening to every minute of all the stuff you post in current listening or do you just dip into the albums. The frequency of your posts suggests the latter.


----------



## Rtnrlfy

Starting the morning with a new-to-me composer & work: Biber's Mystery Sonatas. G-d bless the pre-1700 list in progress here at TC.


----------



## Pugg

Barbebleu said:


> I am curious Pugg. Do you spend every waking moment listening to every minute of all the stuff you post in current listening or do you just dip into the albums. The frequency of your posts suggests the latter.


I am sitting in my workroom with all my CD'S and in the morning I look for 15 minutes and go one from there :tiphat:


----------



## bejart

JS Bach: French Suite No.3 in B Minor, BWV 814

Andrei Gavrilov, piano


----------



## Pugg

​*Renée Fleming: The Beautiful Voice *
Dessert island disc :tiphat:


----------



## Vasks

_Iconic Classic Vinyl_


----------



## Orfeo

*Plus,*

*Dmitry Shostakovich*
Symphony no. VIII in C minor.
-The Chicago Symphony/Sir Georg Solti.

*Aram Khachaturian*
Symphony no. II (original).
-The Royal Scottish National Orchestra/Neemi Jarvi.

*Nina Makarova*
Symphony in D minor.
-The USSR State Symphony/Olaf Koch.

*Zara Levina*
Piano Concerto no. II in E minor.
-Boris Petrushansky, piano.
-The Moscow Symphony Orchestra/Veronica Dudarova.

*Kara Karayev*
Suite from the ballet "The Path of Thunder."
-The Moscow Radio & TV Symphony/Rauf Abdullayev.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Frederica von Stade.*
taken from complete recordings.

1. Hänsel and Gretel / Suse, liebe Suse - John Pritchard
2. Hänsel and Gretel / Brüderchen, komm tanz mit mir - John Pritchard
3. Hänsel and Gretel / Abends, will ich schlafen gehn - John Pritchard
4. Mignon / "C'est moi, j'ai tout brisé" - Antonio De Almeida
5. Chérubin / "Qui parle dans la nuit confuse?" - Pinchas Steinberg
6. Chérubin / "Il est pris!" - Pinchas Steinberg
7. Chérubin / "Entr'acte - Chérubin!" - Pinchas Steinberg
8. Chérubin / "Vive amour qui rêve, embrasse et fuit" - Pinchas Steinberg
9. Chérubin / Par pitié! Ne pars pas! - Pinchas Steinberg
10. Chérubin / "Nina! - Chérubin!" - Pinchas Steinberg


----------



## Rtnrlfy

Inspired by the Bacon Bits poll - Boccherini String Sextet in f minor:


----------



## George O

Serge Prokofiev (1891-1953)

Symphony No. 7 (recorded 1954?)

Czech Philharmonic Orchestra / N. P. Anosov (father of Gennady Rozhdestvensky)

Concerto in D flat major for Piano and Orchestra, op 10 (recorded 1954)

Sviatoslav Richter, piano
Prague Symphony Orchestra / Karel Ancerl

on Supraphon (Czechoslovakia), from 1963 with this cover

5 stars for the Concerto


----------



## Pugg

​
*Bernstein: Candide*
(complete opera)

_Jerry Hadley, June Anderson, Christa Ludwig, Adolph Green, Nicolai Gedda, Della Jones, Kurt Ollmann_

London Symphony Orchestra & Chorus, _Leonard Bernstein_

Prizes: Grammy, Gramophone Award, Grand Prix de la Nouvelle Académie, Orphée d'or & Prix Caecilia, 1992



> Here it is - all of it - musical comedy, grand opera, operetta, satire, melodrama, all rolled into one. You are unlikely to be disappointed by this disc.
> The Gramophone Good CD Guide


----------



## Blancrocher

Rachmaninov: Piano Sonata #1, 13 Preludes op. 32 (Rodriguez)


----------



## Heliogabo

This beautiful quartets


----------



## Barbebleu

Pugg said:


> I am sitting in my workroom with all my CD'S and in the morning I look for 15 minutes and go one from there :tiphat:


That would explain it. Good for you. Did you listen to all of Candide or just excerpts? When you say workroom do you actually get around to working?


----------



## Rtnrlfy

omega said:


> *Pergolesi*
> _Septem verba a Christo_
> Sophie Karthäuser | Christophe Dumaux | Julien Behr | Konstantin Wolff
> René Jacobs | Akademie für alte Musik Berlin
> 
> View attachment 84244


This piqued my curiosity enough to try it as well.  Thanks!


----------



## elgar's ghost

Karl Amadeus Hartmann part one.

Two Suites for solo violin (1927), Two Sonatas for solo violin (1927), _Wachsfigurenkabinett_ - five short operas (1929-30 - nos. 2, 3 and 4 completed by H. W. Henze, G. Bialas and W. Hiller), String Quartet no.1 - _Carillon_ (1933) and _Concerto funebre_ for violin and string orchestra (1939 - rev. 1959):


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1981, 2005.


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 2001.


----------



## chesapeake bay

I hadn't listened to Dukas before, his piano sonata is excellent. Apparently The french around this time (1900) revered Beethoven so many of the composers stayed away from piano sonata's for fear of the comparison.


----------



## DavidA

Gershwin Piano concerto / Earl Wild / Fielder


----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## Jeff W

*In which there is Symphonycast*

Good afternoon TC! Mommy and baby are finally asleep so it is time for me to get a chance to relax!









With that, it is time to listen to this week's Symphonycast! This week is a concert by the Houston Symphony Orchestra. The program from the concert is as follows:

BARBER: Overture to The School for Scandal
SCHUMANN: Violin Concerto
BRAHMS: Symphony No. 2

Andres Orozco-Estrada - Conductor
Patricia Kopatchinskaja - Violin


----------



## AClockworkOrange

ShropshireMoose said:


> Hallelujah! I'm so glad you've got that set of Boult doing the Schumann Symphonies, I've been banging on about that set for years, and on here whenever the question of Schumann Symphonies rears its head I always bring up the _*Boult recordings. He clearly has enormous belief in them, and they remain for me the most exciting set that I know of these works*_.


I must admit, I found this set completely by accident and ordered it unheard. It continues a personal trend however that some of my favourite purchases have resulted from accidental discoveries.

I couldn't agree more with your view on Boult's Schumann (in bold) ShropshireMoose. I didn't think I would find a set that could equal Wolfgang Sawallisch's Dresden Cycle. Boult really captures the spirit and energy in the Symphonies magnificently.

I would certainly second your recommendation to anyone with an interest in Schumann's Symphonies to investigate this cycle.


----------



## Mahlerian

Mozart: Le nozze di Figaro (Acts 3 and 4)
Wixell, Norman, Freni, Ganzarolli, Minton, BBC Symphony Orchestra and Chorus, cond. Davis


----------



## George O

Henryk Górecki (1933-2010)

_Already It Is Dusk_ String Quartet No. 1, op 62 (1988)

_Quasi una Fantasia_ String Quartet No, 2, op 64 (1990-91)

Kronos Quartet:
David Harrington, violin
John Sherba, violin
Hank Dutt, viola
Joan Jeanrenaud, cello

CD on Elektra Nonesuch (NYC), from 1993
recorded 1990 and 1992

5 stars


----------



## ldiat




----------



## schigolch




----------



## severance68

Alfred Newman:
Airport - Main Title
The Bravados - Main Title
Charles Gerhardt/National Philharmonic Orchestra
Recorded February 1973

Captain From Castile: The Classic Film Scores of Alfred Newman
RCA (Sony Masterworks, 2010 reissue)


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Vaughan Williams, Symphony No. 5*

I don't know who the music lover is who donated his collection to Goodwill, but thanks to that person, I've finally discovered the richness of a composer whom I once ignored because I thought his music was was boring.

Yesterday I picked up Vernon Handley's recording of the 5th. It's a sad commentary on my community that it didn't sell for $3, so they had to discount it to $1.50. Oh, well, I'm glad this lost puppy found a good home. It is a wonderful recording.


----------



## pmsummer

TEATRO LIRICO
_Sonatas and Dances from 17th Century Italy and Slovakia_
*Teatro Lirico*
Milos Valent - violin, viola
Maxine Eilander - Spanish and Italian harps
Erin Headley - viola da gamba, lirone
Stephen Stubbs - baroque guitar, chitarrone, director

_ECM New Series_


----------



## D Smith

Inspired by Nereffid's latest poll. Shostakovich Violin Concerto No. 2. Khachatryan/Masur/ Orchestre national de France. A fine recording of a not very often programmed work.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Beethoven, String Quartet No. 130.*


----------



## KenOC

Shostakovich Cello Concerto No. 2. Sol Gabetta cello, Munich Phil, Marc Albrecht cond. A very good account of this somewhat mysterious work.


----------



## bejart

Antonio Brioschi (ca.1700-1750?): Symphony in B Flat

Vanni Moretto directing Atalanta Fugiens


----------



## severance68

The Bell Telephone Hour: 
One Man's Triumph - George Szell and The Cleveland Orchestra
Originally telecast December 4, 1966 on NBC
VAI Music DVD (2004 issue)

Among the highlights are segments showing Szell rehearsing the Orchestra in works of *Brahms (Academic Festival Overture)*, *Berg (Violin Concerto*, with the Orchestra's concertmaster, Rafael Druian, as soloist), and *Beethoven (Symphony No. 5)*. In another segment, Szell coaches three "apprentice conductors", among them a young James Levine at the threshold of his conducting career. The program ends with footage of Szell and the Orchestra in actual performance, playing the final movement of Beethoven's Fifth Symphony.

Here is the Beethoven Fifth segment.


----------



## Balthazar

*Schumann ~ Fantasie in C, Op. 17*

Maurizio Pollini at the piano.


----------



## DiesIraeCX

Post #1925 will have *Igor Stravinsky's* _Suite No. 1 for small orchestra_ (conducted by Stravinsky) and _Suite, "d'après thèmes, fragments et pièces de Giambattista Pergolesi"_; two compositions from 1925.


----------



## tortkis

Cristián Alvear (guitar)

Manuel de Falla: Omaggio per le tombeau de Claude Debussy
Frank Martin: Quatre pièces brèves (1933)
Johann Sebastian Bach: Suite in C minor BWV 997
Johann Sebastian Bach: Prelude, Fugue and Allegro in E-flat major, BWV 998


----------



## Pugg

*Jan Lisiecki playing Mozart concertos*


----------



## Pugg

*Sousa*: The Stars and Stripes Forever


----------



## Pugg

*La Stupenda*








*Dame Joan Sutherland "La Stupenda"*

Arditi:Il Bacio
with Instrumental Accompaniment

Donizetti:
Ancor non giunse! ... Regnava nel silenzio…Quando rapito in estasi (from Lucia di Lammermoor)
Paris Conservatoire Orchestra, Nello Santi

Ardon gli incensi (from Lucia di Lammermoor)
Paris Conservatoire Orchestra, Nello Santi

Ah! tardai troppo...O luce di quest'anima (from Linda di Chamounix)
Paris Conservatoire Orchestra, Nello Santi

Gounod:
Ah! Je veux vivre dans ce rêve (from Roméo et Juliette)
rchestra of the Royal Opera House, Covent Garden, Francesco Molinari-Pradelli

Thomas, Ambroise:
A vos jeux, mes amis (from Hamlet)

Verdi:
È strano! è strano!...Ah! fors è lui (from La traviata)
Caro nome (from Rigoletto)
Mercè, dilette amiche 'Bolero' (from I Vespri Siciliani)
Mia madre aveva...Piangea cantando...Ave Maria (from Otello)

Orchestra of the Royal Opera House, Covent Garden, Francesco Molinari-Pradelli

Dame Joan Sutherland (soprano)


----------



## Marschallin Blair

*


George O said:












Henryk Górecki (1933-2010)

Already It Is Dusk String Quartet No. 1, op 62 (1988)

Quasi una Fantasia String Quartet No, 2, op 64 (1990-91)

Kronos Quartet:
David Harrington, violin
John Sherba, violin
Hank Dutt, viola
Joan Jeanrenaud, cello

CD on Elektra Nonesuch (NYC), from 1993
recorded 1990 and 1992

5 stars









Click to expand...

*
A 'like' for the gorge color blocking and not necessarily the album._ ;D_


----------



## Marschallin Blair

*


severance68 said:



Alfred Newman:
Airport - Main Title
The Bravados - Main Title
Charles Gerhardt/National Philharmonic Orchestra
Recorded February 1973

Captain From Castile: The Classic Film Scores of Alfred Newman
RCA (Sony Masterworks, 2010 reissue)









Click to expand...

*
Sev, you never did tell me what you thought of Newman's own performnace to the main title to the_ Captain from Castille._


----------



## Marschallin Blair

*


Blancrocher said:



View attachment 84249


Rachmaninov: Piano Sonata #1, 13 Preludes op. 32 (Rodriguez)

Click to expand...

*Thumbs-up.

Awesome firebrand pianist. Great engineered sound.

I love Rodriguez's Rachmaninov.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Is this the greatest _Puritani_ singing ever for "_Qui la voce sua soave_" and "_Vine, diletto, e in ciel la luna_"?

I gets my pervervid adulation.

Jesus, my emotions are all over the place.

Callas' concluding section to the_ Libestod_ has to be heard to be believed. Such purity of tone. Such security and flexibility in emission. Supremely sublime in every way. I've never heard the pianissimo done to such poignant effect. . . . . . and in 'Italian.'

Ten star cd.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Previn: Diversions & Songs
*
Previniversions
Wiener Philharmoniker, André Previn

Sallie Chisum remembers Billy the Kid
Barbara Bonney (soprano)
London Symphony Orchestra, André Previn

Vocalise Barbara Bonney (soprano), Moray Welsh (cello)

The Giraffes go to Hamburg
*Renée Fleming* (soprano), André Previn (piano), Renée Siebert (alto flute)

Three Dickinson Songs
*Renée Fleming *(soprano), André Previn (piano)


----------



## Badinerie

Having a Copeland Session Last night and this morning.



















I was watching the 1938 Pygmalion movie yesterday morning made all the more enjoyable by realising that the score was by one Arthur Honegger.










PS " Im a good girl I am!"


----------



## jim prideaux

on YT preparing for working day-Mendelssohn 5th symphony performed by Rhorer and the Frankfurt RSO-impressive although my introduction to this work recently was through Masur and the Leipzig Gewandhaus recording on Teldec and on reflection that had a greater degree of appropriate 'spirit' and at times it just 'swings' ( if that makes any sense!)


----------



## Pugg

​*Mozart: Die Gärtnerin aus Liebe.*

_Norman/ Troyanos /Cotrubas/et al_.

_Hans Schmidt-Isserstedt _ conducting.


----------



## severance68

Marschallin Blair said:


> *
> *
> Sev, you never did tell me what you thought of Newman's own performnace to the main title to the_ Captain from Castille._


Oh darn -- I thought I had. Certainly it was BRILLIANT, both on the soundtrack and on the subsequent 10-inch album.

You know what else really stands out in the film itself, apart from the "Conquest" theme, is Newman's use of the main title theme in the chase sequence, when the soldiers pursue Pedro, Catana and Juan after the jail break.


----------



## George O

Ludwig van Beethoven (1770-1827)

Pathétique, op 13 in C Minor
Appassionata, op 57 in F Minor
Moonlight, op 27, no 2 in C Sharp Minor

Walter Klien, piano

on Vox (NYC), from circa 1963

5 stars

cover (flipped detail) by Hans Baldung Grien, 1539


----------



## Pugg

​
*Schumann; Cello concerto.
Yo-Yo Ma *


----------



## Pugg

​
*Agitato : Tamas Palfalvi (trumpet)*

Araia:Cadrò, ma qual si mira
Dubrovay:Trumpet Concerto No. 3
Erickson, R:Kryl
Handel:Water Music Suite No. 2 in D major, HWV349
Kagel:Morceau de concours
Ligeti:Mysteries of the Macabre
Telemann:Quintet (Sinfonia spirituosa) in D major TWV 44:1, for trumpet, 2 violins, viola & b.c.
Vivaldi:Agitata infido flatu (from Juditha Triumphans)

Tamas Palfalvi (trumpet)

Franz Liszt Chamber Orchestra


----------



## Guest

A couple of stupendous performances by Quatuor Diotima:

Lo que no' contamo' : String Quartet no. 2 by Adamek
and
Del reflejo de la sombra by Posadas


----------



## Rtnrlfy

Saw this posted here a few days ago, decided to try it: (La Naissance de la Polyphonie, from Harmonia Mundi's Century series)


----------



## bejart

George Frideric Handel (1685-1759): Concerto Grosso in E Minor, Op.6, No.3

Orpheus Chamber Orchestra


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

Felix Mendelssohn-Bartholdy - Piano Concerto No. 1 in G minor, Op. 25; Piano Concerto No. 2 in D minor, Op. 40 (Murray Perahia; Sir Neville Marriner; Academy of St. Martin in the Fields).

Prelude and Fugue, Op. 35 No. 1; Variations sérieuses, Op. 54; Rondo capriccioso, Op. 14 (Murray Perahia).









Very fine playing by Perahia of Mendelssohn's Piano Concertos and pieces for solo piano, which seem to be somewhat underrated. Definitely great works that deserve attention.


----------



## Pugg

​*Puccini: Famous opera arias.
Jonas Kaufmann *


----------



## Pugg

​
*Kodály*:
Missa brevis
Jézus és a kufárok
Este (Evening)
Mátrai képek (Mátra pictures)

_Helle Charlotte Pedersen (soprano), Maria Streijffert (contralto), Lars Pedersen (tenor), Michael W. Hansen (bass), Torsten Nielsen (bass), Niels Henrik Nielsen (organ)

Danish National Radio Choir, Stefan Parkman_


----------



## Vasks

*Rheinberger - Overture to Schiller's "Demetrius" (Athinaos/Signum)
Strauss - Also Sprach Zarathustra (Karajan/DG)*


----------



## Pugg

_








_

*Puccini: Madama Butterfly*

_Mirella Freni (Butterfly), Luciano Pavarotti (Pinkterton), Christa Ludwig (Suzuki), Robert Kerns (Sharpless)_

_Vienna State Opera Chorus, Vienna Philharmonic Orchestra, Herbert von Karajan_



> "In every way except one the transfer of Karajan's radiant Vienna recording for Decca could hardly provide a firmer recommendation. The reservation is one of price - this Karajan is on three discs, not two, at full price. However it does allow each act to be self-contained on a single disc, and for such a performance as this no extravagance is too much. Movingly dramatic as Renata Scotto is on the Barbirolli set, Mirella Freni is even more compelling.
> The voice is fresher, firmer and more girlish, with more light and shade at such points as 'Un bel dì', and there's an element of vulnerability that intensifies the communication. In that, one imagines Karajan played a big part, just as he must have done in presenting Pavarotti - not quite the super-star he is today but already with a will of his own in the recording studio - as a Pinkerton of exceptional subtlety, not just a roistering cad but in his way an endearing figure in the First Act.
> Significantly CD brings out the delicacy of the vocal balances in Act 1 with the voices deliberately distanced for much of the time, making such passages as 'Vienna la sera' and 'Bimba dagli occhi' the more magical in their delicacy.
> Karajan, in that duet and later in the Flower duet of Act 2, draws ravishing playing from the Vienna Philharmonic strings, getting them to imitate the portamento of the singers in an echt-Viennes manner, which is ravishing to the ear.
> Christa Ludwig is by far the richest and most compelling of Suzukis." Gramophone Classical Music Guide, 2010





> "he inspires singers and orchestra to a radiant performance which brings out all the beauty and intensity in Puccini's score, sweet but not sentimental, powerfully dramatic but not vulgar. Freni is an enchanting Butterfly, constantly growing in stature...Pavarotti is an intensely imaginative Pinkerton" Penguin Guide, 2010 edition ****


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Beethoven, Symphony No. 7*

I've heard this symphony so many times, but I'm still amazed at conductors who make me hear something new. Beecham does this for me.


----------



## jim prideaux

Tristan said:


> *Balakirev* - Piano Concerto in F# Minor, Op. 1
> 
> View attachment 84183
> 
> 
> I absolutely _love_ this piece. This may be #1 on my list of greatest underrated works. The first opus of an already obscure composer...how could it possibly be any good? What I like most about this piece is the main theme: I think it has to be one of the most pleasant melodies ever composed. I can whistle it non-stop all day after listening to it (and probably will be doing so now). It's a 13-minute one-movement concerto, but I'm sick in bed with the flu today and I swear I already feel better after having listened to it


inspired by this post I spotted a bargain on Amazonia the other day so alongside another CD I had been after my listening late afternoon today is................

Rimsky Korsakov and Balakirev-Piano Concertos-Binns ,Lloyd Jones and the English Northern Philharmonia

Melartin-Violin Concerto/Lyric Suite no3/Sleeping Beauty Suite-Storsgard,Segerstam and the Tampere P.O.


----------



## eljr

*Beatrice Rana / Antonio Pappano / Accademia di Santa Cecilia Orchestra
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 2; Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto No. 1*


----------



## OldFashionedGirl

_On Radio:_
*Bela Bártok* - String Quartet no. 4
At my request


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1986, 1996.


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 2007.


----------



## Vaneyes

Manxfeeder said:


> *Vaughan Williams, Symphony No. 5*
> 
> I don't know who the music lover is who donated his collection to Goodwill, but thanks to that person, I've finally discovered the richness of a composer whom I once ignored because I thought his music was was boring.
> 
> Yesterday I picked up Vernon Handley's recording of the 5th. It's a sad commentary on my community that it didn't sell for $3, so they had to discount it to $1.50. Oh, well, I'm glad this lost puppy found a good home. It is a wonderful recording.


Essential recording. :tiphat:


----------



## Heliogabo

String quartets K. 464 & 465 "Dissonance"
Five Four-part fugues K. 405
Adagio and Fugue K.546
Hagen quartett


----------



## George O

*notes by a neurotic*










William Byrd (1543-1623)

Music for Viols and Virginals

Edward Smith, harpsichord
New York Consort of Viols

on Musical Heritage Society (Oakhurst, New Jersey), from 1976

Previous owner utilized the otherwise wasted white space on the front cover to write the date of purchase and 
S1 A- surfaces, beautiful music, stunningly played, well recorded!
S2 Except for 1 small tick on last band, even more so.

Plus tally marks for the number of plays per side.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

I love Alan Silvestri's main title to_ Beowulf_.

I think the young Sibelius in _Kullervo _and _Origin-of-Fire_-mode would approve.


----------



## Mahlerian

George O said:


> William Byrd (1543-1623)
> 
> Music for Viols and Virginals
> 
> Edward Smith, harpsichord
> New York Consort of Viols
> 
> on Musical Heritage Society (Oakhurst, New Jersey), from 1976
> 
> Previous owner utilized the otherwise wasted white space on the front cover to write the date of purchase and
> S1 A- surfaces, beautiful music, stunningly played, well recorded!
> S2 Except for 1 small tick on last band, even more so.
> 
> Plus tally marks for the number of plays per side.


I can't imagine marking up a pristine LP for that. It seems like defacement.


----------



## Dawood

Les Noces: Stravinsky composes music for small ensemble and dynamite.

Love the Russian voices on this recording.


----------



## AClockworkOrange

Time for a little change with tonight's listening. The music is taking a distinctly Russian turn with CD2 from the Leopold Stokowski:The Stereo Collection from Sony/RCA.

The music consists of Shostakovich's Symphony No.6 & 'The Age of Gold' Ballet Suite and Khachaturian's Symphony No.3 - all performed with the Chicago Symphony Orchestra. Mary Sauer plays organ on the Khachaturian Symphony.


----------



## Mahlerian

Debussy: Prelude to the Afternoon of a Faun, Images, Printemps
The Cleveland Orchestra, cond. Boulez


----------



## deprofundis

I bought two cd today suprise , yet one an order *Ockeghem* requiem whit missa prolationum than we have the suprise.
There were this Bishops who order cds for me at this small christian library, the man a bishop for some Church anyway, he show me these cd this is a small christian librairy whit few cds but since im a good Customer he orders several medieval cds, so i bought this cd of* Claudio Merulo *motets ont brilliant modus ensemble, it sounded nice but these cd were cheaper than other released he show me croatian medieval music and portuguese medieval music and several missa cool dude.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Bartok, Miraculous Mandarin Suite*


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Schipper's _Overture to the __School for Scandal _and _Second Essay for Orchestra_










_Schauspiel Overture_


----------



## Guest

Kurtág
Music for Strings

Keller Quartett

Been a while since I listened to this elegant and restrained music, by the master of, er, elegant and restrained.


----------



## DavidA

Monteverdi Vespers / Christie


----------



## Vsyevolod

George O said:


> I've owned this LP since the late 70's. Thanks for putting it up on my radar, I'll go listen to it again now...
> 
> Stephen
> 
> .


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Beethoven Quartet No. 3, Opus 18*

These Lindsay Quartet brings out a nice response to the subtleties of this piece.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Beethoven Quartet Op. 18, No. 1*

I'm really enjoying the Beethoven cycle from the Lindsays.


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1993, 2004.


----------



## Vaneyes

Mahlerian said:


> I can't imagine marking up a pristine LP for that. It seems like defacement.


Agree. Itsa big thing with some people. Records, books, what have you. Pen 'n pencil notes, yellow highlighting, notes in margins, etc., etc. Much like a dog peeing on a hydrant or tree.


----------



## Balthazar

*Mahler ~ Symphony No. 9*

Leonard Bernstein leads the Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra.


----------



## Vaneyes

OldFashionedGirl said:


> _On Radio:_
> *Bela Bártok* - String Quartet no. 4
> At my request


Bartok. Must've been in the middle of the night.


----------



## George O

Sergei Rachmaninoff (1873-1943)

Prelude in G major, op 32, no 5
Sonata in G minor for Cello and Piano, op 19

Gabriel Fauré (1845-1924)

Piano Quartet No. 2 in G minor, op 45

Mark Reneau, violin
Megan Chisom Peyton, viola
Eric Reed, cello
Jason DuRoy, piano

An Evening of Piano and Strings, Signal Mountain Presbyterian Church
live, 6 May 2016

5 stars


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

I rarely like Pierre Boulez' interpretations with few exceptions (mostly modern works)... but this is one of his recordings I quite like:










I quite like the cover as well... one of the best I've seen on classical music recordings.


----------



## Guest

Michael Block playing Granados' "Goyescas." Wow. Just stunning, jaw-dropping playing with sound that places the listener in the front row.


----------



## Heliogabo

Relaxin' at home with










Musical offering
Jordi Savalll
Le concert des nations


----------



## tortkis

Works for guitar by Cage and other modern/contemporary composers, played by Cristián Alvear.

John Cage: One7









Joaquín Rodrigo: Invocación & Danza
Toru Takemistu: Folios pour guitare (1974)
Sam Sfirri: natural at last (2010)
Rodrigo Castellanos: Ramas para guitarra y electroacústica (2012)
Michael Pisaro: fragile being, hopeful becoming (2013)


----------



## Pugg

​
BEETHOVEN Piano Trios WoO 38 & op. 97 Archduke (Kogan, Rostropovich)


----------



## opus55

Haydn: String Quartets, Op. 20










Buchberger Quartet


----------



## Becca

Berg - _Lulu Suite_
Gothenberg Symphony / Barbara Hannigan - conductor & soprano
From a concert in January 2016

Apparently the first time that she has attempted singing & conducting this piece at the same time.
This concert also featured Stravinsky's Symphony in 3 Movements and a back-to-back coupling of Luigi Nono's _Djamilah Boupacha_ and Haydn's Symphony #49 "La Passione"

[video]http://www.gso.se/en/gsoplay/video/berg-svit-ur-lulu-barbara-hannigan-eng/[/video]


----------



## Pugg

Becca said:


> Berg - _Lulu Suite_
> Gothenberg Symphony / Barbara Hannigan - conductor & soprano
> From a concert in January 2016
> 
> Apparently the first time that she has attempted singing & conducting this piece at the same time.
> This concert also featured Stravinsky's Symphony in 3 Movements and a back-to-back coupling of Luigi Nono's _Djamilah Boupacha_ and Haydn's Symphony #49 "La Passione"
> 
> [video]http://www.gso.se/en/gsoplay/video/berg-svit-ur-lulu-barbara-hannigan-eng/[/video]


Do you know she made a new record by Satie with Reinbert de Leeuw?


----------



## ArtMusic

Pure and simple quality Baroque,


----------



## Becca

Pugg said:


> Do you know she made a new record by Satie with Reinbert de Leeuw?


Yes...


----------



## Pugg

Becca said:


> Yes...


You see on Dutch national TV.


----------



## opus55

Stravinsky: L'Oiseau de Feu










CSO Boulez


----------



## Pugg

Rózsa: Music from Ben Hur


----------



## severance68

Pugg said:


> Rózsa: Music from Ben Hur


I would love to get this set. In addition to this _Ben-Hur _recording, I once owned _The Fantasy Film World of Bernard Herrmann_ as an LP. Great rendition of _The Seventh Voyage of Sinbad_.


----------



## Pugg

severance68 said:


> I would love to get this set. In addition to this _Ben-Hur _recording, I once owned _The Fantasy Film World of Bernard Herrmann_ as an LP. Great rendition of _The Seventh Voyage of Sinbad_.


My box comes from Switzerland, just €36.00. + €7,00 shipping ( so next to nothing)
Priced wrongly but the did sent it :tiphat:


----------



## severance68

Pugg said:


> My box comes from Switzerland, just €36.00. + €7,00 shipping ( so next to nothing)
> Priced wrongly but the did sent it :tiphat:


Ahh -- that's great. Amazon U.S. seems to be charging exorbitantly for the set:

* $102.99*
2 Used from *$116.27* 
54 New from *$98.96*

Sigh.


----------



## Pugg

*Beverly Sills ; Great recordings.*
Highlights from various opera on Westminster :tiphat:


----------



## deprofundis

For tonight it will be *Johannes Ockeghem *that i will be lisening, his two cdds on naxos, Ockeghem -missa l'homme armé than my latest cd of him called requiem and missa prolationum, both ensemble dose a fine job respectively said, but missa L'homme armé is a bit too joyfull for my liking , preffer josquin on this cd since he dose an apperence at the end whit a long track, than there is the other cd i like the requiem the mass may grow on me.Ockeghem music not catchy, in other words you may or may not remenber the mélodies, than there is randomness in patern sometime but the reward come after many lisen, who said music was suppose to be catchy, someone may argue he or she find missa l'homme armé catchy well ok, perhaps this but what i heard from mister Ockeghem other than this is not. This music ideal before goeing to bed or waking up slowly this is my conclusion not that music is boring but quiet in a way.


----------



## Guest

This recording has amazingly realistic and rich string tone. Much of that can be attributed to the analog and all-tube gear they used to record it. The liner notes claim that the DSD recorder's transistors that transferred the analog tape to digital only measure the signal, it doesn't actually flow through them, so they don't affect the sound. Aside from the transistors in my SACD player, which I hope are of the highest quality, the signal has stayed tube-based since I have a tube amp. Anyway, the playing is great, too!


----------



## jim prideaux

starting the day with Mendelssohn 4th symphony performed by Levine and the BPO......

2nd movement manages to combine a sense of mystery with real 'poise'......marvellous stuff!


----------



## jim prideaux

........and on to the same disc with the 3rd!


----------



## joen_cph

*Monteverdi*: _Scherzi Musicali _/Concerto Soave ensemble / harmonia mundi

An old favourite. Cannot recommend this too highly. And it´s even a budget CD. At times it´s close to the lieder of Romanticism, and very expressive. Very varied instrumental accompanying, style not particularly HIP-orientated.


----------



## omega

*Liszt*
_Années de Pèlerinage - First Year: Switzerland_
Bertrand Chamayou


----------



## eljr

*VIRTUOSO: Bizet: Carmen - Highlights
Agnes Baltsa (Artist), José Carreras (Artist), José van Dam (Artist), Katia Ricciarelli (Artist)*


----------



## Arsakes

*Dvorak*:

Legends Op. 59 (10 pieces)
6 Pieces Op. 52
Drobnosti Op. 75a
Bagatelles Op. 47
Serenade in D minor Op.44

*Beethoven*'s String Quartets No.7 & 8 in F major & E minor "Rasumovsky"


----------



## bejart

Beethoven: String Quartet in F Major, Op.18, No.1

Quatour Mosaiques: Erich Hobarth and Andrea Bischof, violins -- Anita Mitterer, viola -- Christophe Coin, cello


----------



## pmsummer

HOVHANESS
_Music for Harp_
*Alan Hovhaness*
Yolanda Kondonassis - harp

_Telarc_


----------



## George O

Heitor Villa-Lobos (1887-1959)

Os Choros de Câmara

on Kuarup Discos (Rio de Janeiro), from 1978

details:
https://www.discogs.com/Heitor-Villa-Lobos-Os-Choros-De-Câmara/release/4951681


----------



## Manxfeeder

Pugg said:


> Do you know she made a new record by Satie with Reinbert de Leeuw?


Say WHAT??? Where's my Amazon wish list?


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Delius, The Song of the High Hills*

Beecham, of course.


----------



## Vasks

*S. Arnold - Overture to "Polly" (Mallon/Naxos)
Hoffmeister - Sinfonia Concertante for Clarinet, Bassoon & Orchestra (Brown/cpo)
F. J. Haydn - Symphony #86 (Dutoit/London) *


----------



## bejart

Federigo Fiorillo (1755-ca.1825): Violin Concerto No.1 in F Major

Jorg Faerber leading the European Union Chamber Orchestra -- Adelina Oprean, violin


----------



## Rtnrlfy

Music to bake cookies by (with an, erm, interesting cover pic): La Preciosa, guitar music by Gaspar Sanz:


----------



## Marschallin Blair

*


George O said:












Heitor Villa-Lobos (1887-1959)

Os Choros de Câmara

on Kuarup Discos (Rio de Janeiro), from 1978

details:
https://www.discogs.com/Heitor-Villa-Lobos-Os-Choros-De-Câmara/release/4951681

Click to expand...

*




_Eu amo as cores deslumbrantes. Vamos comemorar._


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Woke up just few minutes ago to my radio alarm aka my connecting line to my Ghost Lover. What a nice coincidence to wake up to Glazunov's Violin Concerto, in the middle of that 2nd mvmt.... mmmmm like being woken up with a kiss. As if I don't involve him _enough_ in my life already! 

Gil Shaham, violinist
Mikhail Pletnev, conductor
Russian State Symphony orchestra

Speedy ending! Makes it more funny than usual. Tone quality of course the #1 strength in the performance. Great violin sound and blend with orchestra.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

How I wish there was a peerless '53 Callas Vintage of this opera. She'd be absolutely perfect for it.

Oh well, I'll take what I can get.

I love Respighi.


----------



## George O

Legend of the Sun Virgin

music by Moises Vivanco

Yea Sumac, vocals

CD on Capitol (Hollywood, California), from 1989
originally released 1952

5 stars


----------



## Marschallin Blair

*


George O said:












Legend of the Sun Virgin

music by Moises Vivanco

Yea Sumac, vocals

CD on Capitol (Hollywood, California), from 1989
originally released 1952

5 stars

Click to expand...

*That's so cute looking!

- and done in 'real time'!

Ha. Ha. Ha. Ha.

I _love_ it.


----------



## bejart

Franz Danzi (1763-1826): Duo in G Minor, Op.9, No.2

Eva Posvanecz, viola -- Balazs Mate, cello


----------



## Marschallin Blair

George O said:


>


^ I love that second picture you just posted with Yma. I've never seen it before. Too damn cute. I think its the most photogenic one I've ever seen of her.










. . . well, 'almost.'

_;D_


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Vaughan Williams, Symphony No. 5*

Lovely. This piece reflects where I am at this point in life.


----------



## Arsakes

*Beethoven*

String Quartet #14 Op. 131 in C# minor
String Quartet #15 Op. 132 in A minor

*Mendelssohn*

Ruy Blas Overture, Op. 95
The Hebrides Overture, Op. 26
Violin Concerto in E minor, Op. 64


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1981.


----------



## D Smith

For Saturday Symphony. Schmidt: Symphony No. 4. Sinaisky/Malmo Symphony. This was a first listen for me to this composer and this work. I was quite favorably impressed and will certainly return to this romantic and poignant piece. The recording and performance seems excellent but I have nothing to compare it to.


----------



## Mahlerian

Saturday Symphony:
Schmidt: Symphony No. 4 in C
Malmo Symphony Orchestra, cond. Sinaisky









Also listened to this fine recording of a moving late late Romantic symphony.


----------



## Manxfeeder

D Smith said:


> For Saturday Symphony. Schmidt: Symphony No. 4. Sinaisky/Malmo Symphony.


Thanks for putting this up. I was going to look it up on Spotify, but I forgot which Schmidt it was, Ole Schmidt, Florent Schmitt - oh, _Franz _Schmidt.


----------



## Guest

Lutoslawski

Polish National Radio Symphony Orchestra / Wit
Krzysztof Bakowski, violin.









Funeral Music for Strings
Chain II: Dialogue for Violin and Orchestra
Interlude
Partita for Violin and Orchestra
Symphony no.4


----------



## Notorious JWB

dogen said:


> Lutoslawski
> 
> Polish National Radio Symphony Orchestra / Wit
> Krzysztof Bakowski, violin.
> 
> View attachment 84314
> 
> 
> Funeral Music for Strings
> Chain II: Dialogue for Violin and Orchestra
> Interlude
> Partita for Violin and Orchestra
> Symphony no.4


Damn fine recording. Lost it in a move. (Sigh.)


----------



## Orfeo

*Franz Schmidt*
Symphony no. II in E-flat Major.
-The Vienna Philharmonic/Erich Leinsdorf (October 29th, 1983 live performance).
-->https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mJpFNyKBgUE


----------



## KenOC

Both Beethoven Op. 102 cello sonatas. Wonderful works! They were written for the Countess Erdody (a close friend of Beethoven's) in sympathy for the loss of her son who was injured by his tutor, evidently in a beating, and died. The tutor was taken to court but acquitted. An odd backstory to these essential works, here in an essential recording from the DGG LP days, Fournier and Gulda.


----------



## George O

Marschallin Blair said:


> ^ I love that second picture you just posted with Yma. I've never seen it before. Too damn cute. I think its the most photogenic one I've ever seen of her.


That's Moises Vivanco with her.


----------



## deprofundis

Im lisening to my news cds , first* Le royaume oublié: La tragédie des albigeois et des cathares*, orchestrated by Jordi Savall woaw!!! this release is hudge, i mean exotic french music from the middle age were can you go wrong whit this, this reminded me of dark-wave band from Bulgaria Irfan great stuff, yeah this is awesome than im lisening to *Monastic chants *double cd on harmonia mundi, whit the _hoquetus , _great released great label great music overall.

Have a nice day or night or whatever


----------



## omega

*Haydn*
_Three String Quartets_
Quatuor Ébène









*Liszt*
_Années de Pèlerinage - Second Year: Italy_
Bertrand Chamayou


----------



## Cosmos

Since it's my birthday and Brahms' birthday, I just got myself an album with his Piano Quintet and second String Quartet










and since I have the rest of his string quartets by the same quartet on another album, I figured I'd listen to this one also


----------



## KenOC

For the Saturday Symphony, Franz Schmidt's Symphony No. 4, Zubin Mehta with the VPO. My first hearing of this piece, on YouTube. Obviously finely crafted and very Mahlerish, but maybe without enough of Mahler's excitement, imagination, and angst. That opinion may change, of course, with more listens.


----------



## ldiat

today Met opera radio


----------



## ShropshireMoose

Johann Strauss II: Blue Danube Waltz/Voices of Spring Waltz/Perpetuum Mobile/"Die Fledermaus" Overture
Johann Strauss II & Josef Strauss: Pizzicato Polka
Josef Strauss: Delirien Waltz/Village Swallows Waltz Cleveland Orchestra/George Szell

As fine an album as you could possibly wish for of these marvellous pieces from George Szell and the Cleveland Orchestra, he plays them for all they're worth, and that is a great deal. A real delight.


----------



## KenOC

Beethoven's Hammerklavier, Igor Levit. One of the best.


----------



## Balthazar

*Variations for Solo Piano*

Benjamin Hochman plays four sets of variations by contemporary composers.

And then one is ambushed by Brahms (albeit masterfully and delightfully).










*Oliver Knussen* ~ _Variations, Op. 24_
*Luciano Berio* ~ _Cinque Variazioni_
*George Benjamin* ~ _Meditation on Haydn's Name_
*Peter Lieberson* ~ _Piano Variations_
*Johannes Brahms* ~ _Variations and Fugue on a Theme by Handel, Op. 24_


----------



## Alfacharger

The six Symphonies of Martinu.


----------



## D Smith

Getting a head start on the double birthday tomorrow. I'll be listening to Brahms on Sunday so it's been Tchaikovsky today.

String Quartet No, 2. Borodin Quartet. Perfect.










Symphony No. 4 Karajan/ Philharmonia. Excellent performance but the sound is pretty bad.










Symphony No. 6. Wand/NDR. Right up there with my favourite performances and very well recorded. Recommended.










The Tempest Lazarev/Odense Symphony. Excellent performance of a very enjoyable fantasy. 
Piano Concerto No. 1 Joyce Yang. Good solid performance, but I'll still take Cliburn.










Violin Concerto. Mullova/Ozawa. BSO. I love her playing, one of my favourite violinists. Recommended.


----------



## bejart

Mozart: Flute Concerto in G Major, KV 313

Orpheus Chamber Orchestra -- Randal Wolfgang, flute


----------



## opus55

Mahler: Symphony No. 4
_Berliner Philharmoniker|Abbado_


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1999.


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

A discussion on the art forum that I frequent led me to reread an number of favorite Modern French poets: Baudelaire, Verlaine, Mallarme, Rimbaud, etc... Building upon this I set about to listening to a number of equally sensuous and exotic works of music. Yesterday it was Edgard Varèse:










Today it was Rimsky Korsakov's _Scheherazade_ and Stravinsky's symphonic poem, _Le chant du rossignol_ (Song of the Nightingale)... an adaption of his earlier opera, _Le rossignol_... both of which should be far more known... as masterpieces of Stravinsky's Russian Period that included _Petruschka, The Firebird_, and the _Rite_.










Continuing in the vein... if you will:










And then back to Classical/Romantic Austro-Germanic Hegemony:










Then as the night winds down... some classic "torch songs":


----------



## tortkis

Philip Glass: The Symphonies conducted by Dennis Russell Davies (OMM)









Now listening to Symphony No. 5. I had heard only a couple of the symphonies, so I am glad about this release.


----------



## KenOC

Khachaturian's Cello Concerto, Raphael Wallfisch cello, London Phil with Bryden Thomson. Another new work for me, sounds very good indeed!


----------



## Conglomerate




----------



## severance68

Jerry Goldsmith: A Gathering of Eagles
Recorded 1963
Varèse Sarabande, 2010 release


----------



## Pugg

​
*Haydn*: Piano Sonatas Nos. 20 & 49


----------



## deprofundis

*Lassus Missa surgens propera + motets, *on regis (label), the motets on this budget title are timeless fun, pure vocal harmony,splendid beauty, you should buy this cd for the motets at least , than missa surgens propera is a good lisen.

I favor the motets to the missa, but some masses are awesome as well.


----------



## Guest

When Ivan Moravec praises a pianist, you know he's the real deal! And my goodness, is he ever! Very good sound, too.


----------



## Pugg

Manxfeeder said:


> Say WHAT??? Where's my Amazon wish list?


On the Amazon site I suppose :tiphat:


----------



## Pugg

omega said:


> *Liszt*
> _Années de Pèlerinage - First Year: Switzerland_
> Bertrand Chamayou
> 
> View attachment 84298


Comes in the ranks of best recordings of this work :tiphat:


----------



## Pugg

Kontrapunctus said:


> When Ivan Moravec praises a pianist, you know he's the real deal! And my goodness, is he ever! Very good sound, too.


Mr connoisseur :tiphat:


----------



## Pugg

Conglomerate said:


>


I do have exactly the same recording, vinyl :tiphat:


----------



## severance68

Aaron Copland: Lincoln Portrait
Eugene Ormandy/The Philadelphia Orchestra
Adlai Stevenson, narrator
Recorded November 15, 1962

Copland: Orchestral Works
Sony Classical UK, 2001 compilation


----------



## Pugg

*Bizet*: Carmen - Suite/ L'Arlésienne - Suite
Charles Munch concucting


----------



## Pugg

​*Suppe: Extremum Judicium* (Requiem Oratorio)

Wilfried Zelinka (bass), Margareta Klobucar (soprano), Dshamilja Kaiser (alto), Taylan Reinhard (tenor)
Choir and Extra-Choir of Oper Graz & Grazer Philharmonisches Orchester, Adriano Martinolli


----------



## Haydn man

For this weeks Saturday Symphony
A bit late, but enjoying a new work for me. I believe this was written in memory of his daughter who died in childbirth


----------



## Pugg

​
*Villa-Lobos: Floresta do Amazonas, W 551*

The story of the Amazon Rainforest

_Renée Fleming_ (soprano)

Moscow Radio Symphony Orchestra, Chorus of the Moscow Physics and Engineering Institute, Alfred Heller


----------



## Pugg

__​*Meyerbeer: Semiramide*

Marco Bellei (harpsichord), Deborah Riedel (Semiramide), Filippo Adami (Ircano), Fiona Janes (Scitalce), Wojtek Gierlach (Mirteo), Olga Peretyatko (Tamiri), Leonardo Silva (Sibari)

Württemberg Philharmonic Orchestra & Altensteig Rossini Choir, _Richard Bonynge_:tiphat:


----------



## eljr

*Various Artists
Albinoni: Adagio; Pachelbel: Canon *


----------



## Tsaraslondon

At about the same time Covent Garden mounted their seminal production of Berlioz's *Les Troyens* in 1969, Scottish Opera was doing the same opera north of the border. When Josephine Veasey fell ill, Baker, who was singing Didon in Edinburgh, stepped into the breach. There was one problem though. Covent Garden were performing the opera in the oriiginal French, whilst Scottish Opera were doing it in an English translation. With no time to learn the role in French, the decision was taken for Baker to sing in English, whilst the rest of the cast sang in French. An incongruous decision no doubt, but better than canceling the whole performance.

I didn't much care for Silja's Cassandre on first hearing. Though only 29 at the time, her squally delivery makes her sound rather older, and contrasts with Baker's absolute firmness. Vickers is, as he is on the studio recording, a superb Aeneas, but it is Baker's Didon which really sets the performance alight and she commands attention from her very first notes. Maybe she felt she had something to prove, but she is by turns imperious, regal, feminine, capriccious and ultimately vulnerable. Her success was enormous and Covent Garden invited her back to sing the role in 1972, when Veasey switched to the role of Cassandre.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Vivaldi:*

Flute Concerto RV427
Cello Concerto for piccolo cello, strings & continuo in G major RV 414
Flute Concertos (6), Op. 10

_Jean-Pierre Rampal_ (flute)

I Solisti Veneti, Claudio Scimone


----------



## Pugg

​*Renata Tebaldi: A Tebaldi festival*

Disc 2


----------



## Rtnrlfy

Currently reading Jan Swafford's biography of Beethoven so hunted up the Piano Quartets WoO 36:


----------



## elgar's ghost

Karl Amadeus Hartmann part two today.

String Quartet No.2 (1945-6), Symphony no.1 - _Versuch eines Requiems_ for contralto and orchestra [Text: W. Whitman](1935-36 - rev. 1954-55), Symphony no.2 for large orchestra (1935-46), Symphony no.3 (1948-49) and Symphony no.4 for string orchestra (1946-47):


----------



## George O

Henri Vieuxtemps (1820-1881): Violin Concerto No. 5 in A minor, op 37
-State Radio Orchestra of the U.S.S.R. / Kiril Kondrashin

Pablo de Sarasate (1844-1908): Carmen Fantasy
-State Radio Orchestra of the U.S.S.R. / Vassili Nebolsin

Camille Saint-Saëns (1835-1921): Introduction and Rondo Capriccioso
-State Radio Orchestra of the U.S.S.R. / Alexander Gauk

Leonid Kogan, violin

on Westminster (NYC), from 1956

5 stars


----------



## Pugg

​*Chopin: Polonaises.*
Vladimir Ashkenazy


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Vaughan Williams, Symphony No. 1*

I've gone through all the VW symphonies except the first; I've been putting off the Sea Symphony. The opening turned me off as being a little silly: "Behold . . . the SEEEEEA!" Oh, well, here goes.

I tried Haitink, but the choir seemed too far back. The Naxos recording got the voices right.


----------



## bejart

Johannes Schenck (1660-ca.1715): Viola Sonata in G Major, Op.8, No.10

Les Vois Humaines: Susie Napper and Margaret Little, violas


----------



## Pugg

​
*Wagner: Overtures and Preludes*

Die Meistersinger von Nürnberg: Overture
Parsifal: Good Friday Music
Lohengrin: Prelude to Act 1
Lohengrin: Prelude to Act 3
Tannhäuser: Overture and Venusberg Music
Tristan und Isolde: Prelude & Liebestod

London Symphony Orchestra, _Antal Dorati_


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Bruckner, Symphony No. 8*


----------



## Vasks

*Biggs - Pastiche, An Overture (Valek/MMC)
Higdon - Piano Trio (Lincoln Trio/Cedille)
Plog - Animal Ditties (Westwood Wind Qnt/Crystal)
Di Domenica - Symphony (Levine/Oehms)*


----------



## bejart

Haydn: Symphony No.45 in F Sharp Minor

Trevor Pinnock directing the English Concert


----------



## Pugg

​
*Humperdinck: Hänsel und Gretel
*
_Anna Moffo (Hänsel), Helen Donath (Gretel), Dietrich Fischer-Dieskau (Peter), Charlotte Berthold (Gertrud), Christa Ludwig (Die Knusperhexe), Arleen Auger (Sandmännchen), Lucia Popp (Taumännchen)_

Sinfonieorchester des Bayerischen Rundfunks, Tölzer Singerknaben, Kurt Eichhorn

Recorded in 1971.


----------



## Haydn man

bejart said:


> Haydn: Symphony No.45 in F Sharp Minor
> 
> Trevor Pinnock directing the English Concert


Some wonderful music in that set and very reasonably priced


----------



## Haydn man

Symphony No.25


----------



## tortkis

Piano Circus (argo)









Chris Fitkin: Sextet
Michael Nyman: 1-100
Tim Seddon: 16
Simon Rackham: Which ever way your nose bends

The works of Fitkin and Seddon are energetic and uplifting. The long, meditative pieces of Nyman and Rockham are quite beautiful.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

*


Manxfeeder said:



Vaughan Williams, Symphony No. 1

I've gone through all the VW symphonies except the first; I've been putting off the Sea Symphony. The opening turned me off as being a little silly: "Behold . . . the SEEEEEA!" Oh, well, here goes.

I tried Haitink, but the choir seemed too far back. The Naxos recording got the voices right.

View attachment 84331

Click to expand...

*









Manx, have you heard the Hickox/Philharmonia_ Sea Symphony_?

It may just have the vitality and fresh color and exuberant meaning that you're looking for.

I love it.

It really takes wing- so unlike Hickox's leaden and earthbound remake on Chandos.

Its my favorite performance of it.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

GregMitchell said:


> At about the same time Covent Garden mounted their seminal production of Berlioz's *Les Troyens* in 1969, Scottish Opera was doing the same opera north of the border. When Josephine Veasey fell ill, Baker, who was singing Didon in Edinburgh, stepped into the breach. There was one problem though. Covent Garden were performing the opera in the oriiginal French, whilst Scottish Opera were doing it in an English translation. With no time to learn the role in French, the decision was taken for Baker to sing in English, whilst the rest of the cast sang in French. An incongruous decision no doubt, but better than canceling the whole performance.
> 
> I didn't much care for Silja's Cassandre on first hearing. Though only 29 at the time, her squally delivery makes her sound rather older, and contrasts with Baker's absolute firmness. Vickers is, as he is on the studio recording, a superb Aeneas, but *it is Baker's Didon which really sets the performance alight and she commands attention from her very first notes. Maybe she felt she had something to prove, but she is by turns imperious, regal, feminine, capriccious and ultimately vulnerable. Her success was enormous and Covent Garden invited her back to sing the role in 1972, when Veasey switched to the role of Cassandre.*


Great review.

Thanks for pushing my buttons.

I'll totally get it.


----------



## pmsummer

LES FANTAISIES DE JOSQUIN
_The Instrumental Music_
*Josquin Desprez*
Ensemble Leones
Marc Lewon - director

_Christophorus_


----------



## Marschallin Blair

*


George O said:



That's Moises Vivanco with her.

Click to expand...

*<Glazed doughnut facial expression> I don't know who he is. I'll have to look him up. I'm sure he's some interesting and esteemed person of note though, huh? _;D_


----------



## Marschallin Blair

William Stromberg's re-recording of Bernard Herrmann's score to _Mysterious Island_ has all of the atmosphere and wonder of Herrmann's original- but of course in vastly improved engineered sound.

His treatment of the scene in the film where the prisoners of war escape to the get-away balloon during the storm is galvanizing- the French horns blaze-off magnificently. Exciting in every way.

I saw Stromberg do this live once and hearing that cue in all of its surround-sound glory by a conductor who intuitively grasps Herrmann's music was one of the best concert-going experiences of my life.

My friends and I just kept talking about it over and over again after the concert.










The "Baghdad" cut is pure Rimsky-Korsakov- but Hermann's _legati_ with the strings is even more luxuriating for me.

The cyclops music is more powerfully rendered than the Herrmann original.

(Yes, I know its sacriledge to say this, but its true.)

The cut with Sinbad's ship in the dark- the way Debney conducts is- is absolutely captivating in every way. Ten star performance. Ten star engineer job.

I wish Herrmann would have done a _Scheherazade _of his own.

- that is to say: I wish he would have 'written' one.


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 2004. Essential.


----------



## Arsakes

*Edvard Grieg*

Peer Gynt, Suite No. 1 & 2 (Op. 46 and 55)
Old Norwegian Melody with Variations, Op. 51
Piano Concerto in A minor
Three Orchestral Pieces from Sigurd Jorsalfar Homage March, Op. 56


----------



## Arsakes

Pugg said:


> ​
> *Wagner: Overtures and Preludes*
> 
> Die Meistersinger von Nürnberg: Overture
> Parsifal: Good Friday Music
> Lohengrin: Prelude to Act 1
> Lohengrin: Prelude to Act 3
> Tannhäuser: Overture and Venusberg Music
> Tristan und Isolde: Prelude & Liebestod
> 
> London Symphony Orchestra, _Antal Dorati_


Listening to Wagner overtures is a must do for me like 30 times a year!


----------



## Mahlerian

Hindemith: Organ Sonatas, Schoenberg: Variations on a Recitative in D, Two Fragments, [Ernst] Pepping: Three Fugues on BACH
Kevin Bowyer









Hindemith's three Organ Sonatas date from the middle of his career (1937, 1937, and 1940, respectively), and the instrument is well suited to his particular brand of neoclassicism. I'm not otherwise familiar with these works, but they certainly do sound like Hindemith.

Schoenberg's complete organ works consist of a single piece (op. 40) and two fragments that he composed as his first try at the commission. The former, like the Suite for String Orchestra and the Theme and Variations for Band, is composed in a more triadic style, albeit with plenty of contrapuntal and harmonic complexity, and making use of the techniques of his 12-tone works. It ends on a full D major triad. The two fragments, on the other hand, were written using the 12-tone method itself, and they're fascinating little bits that still feel more suited to orchestral or chamber treatment than the sonority of the organ itself.

Ernst Pepping is a completely new name to me, and from these three fugues, I'm not inclined to seek out any more of his music. It seems rather characterless and dull to me, though the booklet describes his style as austere and disciplined.


----------



## Reichstag aus LICHT

tortkis said:


> Philip Glass: The Symphonies conducted by Dennis Russell Davies


How thoughtful - they've printed the libretto on the front cover


----------



## Marschallin Blair

I love Stokowski's live Royal Philharmonic _Poem of Ecstasy_ for the passionate sweep of the strings and bursts of French horns- which get my heart in my throat with the excitement.










The Melodiya Svetlanov has the most powerfully-sustained ending climax out of any one I've heard though. It really does take me through the stargate in the concluding passage.


----------



## deprofundis

Im lisening to a new puchase, bought in this christian Library, the Church guy said , you should lisen to this, like i already said he order for me some obscur medieval classical music, i bought the Merulo cd, and seen the first time i went to the store these exotic cds from croatian medieval era and portuguese 13th century works, i was disapointed since they were gone but spotted this cd

-*Carles Magraner Peregrinatio :capella de ministers*, this obscur released is wonderfull, the Church guy know i like obscur stuff, so there you have it an excellent cd, the instrumentation is marvelous it sound rad in other word, you most get this cd
run to your local store tell em, mister deprofundis said this cd is the real deal.

One of the best medieval cd i heard, the label is IEmed, the cd seem spanish, it cost me like 26 bucks whit taxes, a bit expensive
for one cd , but sometime if your too cheap you dont get released like this.Now im poor but there are far worst thing, and money come and go, than you spend it end of the story.

So i subject you get a lisen to this cd, chance are you wont be disapointed


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1988 (Elegy/1884), 1977 (Manfred/1885). In Elegy, particularly, wisps of Elgar.


----------



## Jeff W

*In which there is the Saturday Symphony (on Sunday...)*

Good afternoon TC from windy Albany! Finally getting a chance to unwind a little bit!

View attachment 84334


Franz Schmidt's Symphony No. 4 with Vassily Sinaisky conducting the Malmo Symphony Orchestra. My first impression is that it is good but not outstanding


----------



## ShropshireMoose

J.S. Bach: Toccata in D, BWV 912/Well-Tempered Clavier, Preludes and Fugues, Book 1, Nos.13 and 22, Book 2, No.11
Mendelssohn: Prelude and Fugue in E Minor, Op.35 No.1
Haydn: Sonata No.56 in D, Hob. XVI/42
Beethoven: Variations on "Kind, willst du ruhig schlafen"
Prokofiev: Sonata No.5, Op.38/135
Chopin: Nocturne in B, Op.9 No.3/Variations Brillantes, Op.12
Mozart: Gigue in G, K.574 Arthur Loesser

Debussy: Preludes Books 1 and 2/Estampes/Images Series 1 and 2 Walter Gieseking

A feast of fine piano playing. Arthur Loesser is best known for his very fine book, "Men, Women and Pianos" which can be recommended to anyone who wants a well written and witty guide to the history of the instrument. He was a very fine pianist, never perhaps fully accorded his due. This set consists of two CDs of live performances from 1967 when he was 73, not that you'd ever know it from the superb playing here. This is the second of the two discs, the performances of every piece are outstanding, showing how attuned Loesser was to a whole range of styles. The little-played Beethoven Variations receive an interpretation that makes it sound like a masterpiece of the highest order, his Bach playing is second to none (I've just ordered his complete Well-Tempered Clavier on the strength of it), his Haydn is witty and beautifully pointed, I've never heard the Chopin Nocturne sound so beautiful and dreamlike, and the Variations Brillantes are thrown off with a brilliant nonchalance that has to be heard to be believed. A wonderful set, which I was lucky to pick cheaply second-hand.
Then Gieseking playing Debussy, a two LP set that I've had and loved for over 30 years, ah the joy of great music making, it never palls.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Martinon really does me in with his third movement to Saint-Saen's _First Symphony_.

He plays it like Rostropovich doing _Swan Lake_ with the Berlin Philharmonic- so completely and enchantingly gorgeous. . .

Okay, Mother's Day late brunch.

I gotta go.

I kiss you all. _;D_


----------



## George O

*last night . . .*










Bernard Herrmann (1911-1975): _The Trouble With Harry_

Blu-Ray DVD, Alfred Hitchcock: The Masterpiece Collection, 2012
originally released 1955


----------



## D Smith

Celebrating Brahms' birthday today (a day late)

Started with Symphony No.1. Karajan/Berlin. A good performance but a little too syrupy and ponderous in places










Cello Sonatas1 and 2. Ma/Ax. Excellent performances.










Piano Quartets 1 and 3. Beaux Arts/ Trampler. Doesn't get any better.


----------



## Heliogabo

Sunday afternoon with this timeless music


----------



## KenOC

Bach's Solo Violin Sonatas & Partitas, played by Markku Luolajan-Mikkola -- on the cello! Listening to the Chaconne now.


----------



## eljr

*01/05/2016
European Concert in Røros*

*BERLINER PHILHARMONIKER
SIR SIMON RATTLE
Vilde Frang*

Edvard Grieg
Evening in the Mountains, No. 4 from Lyric Pieces (Version for orchestra) (00:04:33)

Felix Mendelssohn
Violin Concerto in E minor (00:34:14)

Vilde Frang Violin

Ludwig van Beethoven
Symphony No. 3 in E flat major Eroica (00:55:10)


----------



## jim prideaux

late Sunday night listening with two favourite works after a rather exciting sporting weekend on Wearside-Glazunov 4th and 7th symphonies performed by Serebrier and the RSNO.....


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

jim prideaux said:


> late Sunday night listening with two favourite works after a rather exciting sporting weekend on Wearside-Glazunov 4th and 7th symphonies performed by Serebrier and the RSNO.....


Myessssss viry goot :devil: We be friends now, _yessss?_


----------



## TurnaboutVox

*Byrd
Masses for 3, 4 and 5 voices*
Paul Hillier, Pro Arte Singers [HM Musique D'abord, 2014]










*Bax
Piano Sonata No. 1 in F sharp minor
Piano Sonata No. 2 in G major
Dream in Exile, intermezzo for piano
Burlesque
Nereid
In a Vodka Shop*
Ashley Wass [Naxos, 2004]

Hmm, very Scriabin like, if Scriabin had been English and inclined to Pastoralism. I enjoyed this a lot. The cover art is quite good too...










*Hindemith
Organ Sonatas 1,2 and 3
Distler 
Spielstücke for Organ, Op. 18 no 1
Kropfreiter
Toccata Francese*
Peter Hurford [Decca (LP), 1984]










*Bach
Goldberg Variations, BWV 988*
Andras Schiff [Decca, (LP) 1988]

My Linux PC has been hors de combat all day forcing me to listen to my LP collection as I tend to it! This is an old favourite.










*Feldman
Trio* (disc 1 of 2)
Aki Takahashi, Rohan de Saram, Marc Sabat [Mode, 2006]

Languid, very extended and hypnotic as only this composer can be. My first hearing of this characteristic chamber work.


----------



## bejart

Johann Ludwig Bohner (1787-1860): Overture to "Der Dreiherrenstein"

Hermann Breuer conducting Das Landessinfonieorchester Thuringen-Gotha


----------



## Manxfeeder

Marschallin Blair said:


> Martinon really does me in with his third movement to Saint-Saen's _First Symphony_.


Is this set worth considering? I generally like Martinon's conducting, and his Debussy is great, but I was a little disappointed with this orchestra doing Ravel. Also, the sound on the YouTube clip is a little thin. I don't know if this carries over into the CD. Thanks.


----------



## Balthazar

*Chopin ~ Études*

Vladimir Ashkenazy plays the full complement of 27.

I always come back to this astonishing recording. Easily my favorite.


----------



## D Smith

Continuing with more Brahms today:

Symphony No. 2 Bernstein/Vienna. Sumptuous and sublime. If I had to choose one conductor for Brahms it would be Bernstein. I also love Munch's version.










Symphony No. 3. Bohm/Vienna. Very 'old-school'. Fine performance but misses the lyrical qualities of this symphony I treasure so much.










Symphony No. 4. Abbado/Vienna. A little disappointing. Not much sense of movement and too much rubato for my taste. This work can be so propulsive, but I felt like I was stuck on a train in many spots. It had its moments but I much prefer Klieber, Klemperer or Bernstein.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Saint-Saens, Piano Concerto No. 1*

Actually, I wanted to play Rachmaninov. Turns out I put on the wrong CD. Oh, well, this is nice as well. The engineered sound has depth to it, and Roge's playing is muscular.


----------



## Guest

Karajan+Bruckner=perfection.


----------



## bejart

Josef Mysilvecek (1737-1781): Flute Concerto in D Major

Oldrich Vlcek leading the Prague Chamber Orchestra -- Bruno Meier, flute


----------



## Dave Whitmore

I'm listening to this from Mendelssohn as it was recommended to me on another thread and I'm thoroughly enjoying it!


----------



## Pugg

​*Mozart: Piano Quartet's.*
Melos Quartett / Sir George Solti


----------



## tortkis

Eugen d'Albert: String Quartets Nos. 1 & 2 - Reinhold Quartett (CPO)


----------



## Pugg

Balthazar said:


> *Chopin ~ Études*
> 
> Vladimir Ashkenazy plays the full complement of 27.
> 
> I always come back to this astonishing recording. Easily my favorite.


Greta choice, mine also :tiphat:


----------



## Pugg

Manxfeeder said:


> *Saint-Saens, Piano Concerto No. 1*
> 
> Actually, I wanted to play Rachmaninov. Turns out I put on the wrong CD. Oh, well, this is nice as well. The engineered sound has depth to it, and Roge's playing is muscular.
> 
> View attachment 84345


This set is so good, however I am always coming back to : Collard/ Previn


----------



## Marschallin Blair

*


George O said:











Click to expand...

*
^_"Sorry, Benny. I didn't have the you-know-what to stand up to the studios when they said that they wanted a 'jazz' score for Torn Curtain. I can't use the fantastic score you wrote after all." _ Ha. Ha. Ha. . .

David Raskin, the film score critic, once said that eighty-percent of the psychological suspense in Hitchock's_ Psycho_ came from Herrmann's music.

So true.

If you turn down the sound during the scene when Janet Leigh is looking in the rear view mirror of her car to see if the police man is following her- it's well, just 'a woman looking in her rear view mirror.'

But with the underscoring of the scene with Herrmann's music it becomes excitingly neurotic and even terrifying.

*---*


----------



## Marschallin Blair

*


Manxfeeder said:



Is this set worth considering? I generally like Martinon's conducting, and his Debussy is great, but I was a little disappointed with this orchestra doing Ravel. Also, the sound on the YouTube clip is a little thin. I don't know if this carries over into the CD. Thanks.

Click to expand...

*Absolutely worth 'having,' in fact.

All of Martinon's readings of the Saint-Saen's symphonies have a wonderful Gallic charm and grace to them infused with depth and even profundity- without ever being 'ponderous' sounding.

The recorded sound is clear. The strings really sound great. The bass frequency response is not as pronounced as I would like though.

The only interpretative misgiving I have are the outer movements of the _Organ Symphony_: the first movement doesn't have the sprung lightness and grace of the, say, the Tortelier, Levine, or Barenboim readings; and the last movement doesn't have the power and majesty of the Levine or especially the Tortelier.

Other than those two encumbrances though, I love the set.


----------



## Pugg

bejart said:


> Josef Mysilvecek (1737-1781): Flute Concerto in D Major
> 
> Oldrich Vlcek leading the Prague Chamber Orchestra -- Bruno Meier, flute


I always have a soft spot on your choices, seems endless and all selected well:tiphat:


----------



## Pugg

​
*Renata Tebaldi: A Tebaldi festival*

*Disc 1*


----------



## Sloe

I am listening to Hilding Rosenberg´s fifth symphony "Örtagårdsmästaren" from 1944.


----------



## Pugg

​
_Igor Levit plays Bach, Beethoven, Rzewski
_
*Bach, J S:Goldberg Variations, BWV988* this time :tiphat:

Igor Levit (piano)


----------



## Marschallin Blair

The Philadelphia strings on Stokowski's thirties _"Berceuse"_ from Sibelius'_ Tempest_ are absolutely ravishing. The music is depicting the wide-eyed and innocent Miranda. Unbelievably gorgeous.



















Svetlanov is 'so' perfect for Nystroem's _Tempest._


----------



## Pugg

​
*Bach: Concertos for 3 & 4 pianos*

Concerto for Four Keyboards in A minor (after Vivaldi), BWV1065
Concerto for Three Keyboards in D minor, BWV1063
Concerto for Three Keyboards in C major, BWV1064

_Michel Beroff, Jean-Philippe Collard, Gabriel Tacchino, Bruno Rigutto (pianos)
_
Ensemble Orchestral De Paris, Jean-Pierre Wallez.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Wagner: Der Fliegende Holländer*

_Norman Bailey (Der Holländer), Janis Martin (Senta), René Kollo (Erik), Martti Talvela (Daland), Isola Jones (Mary), Werner Krenn (Steuermann)
_
Chicago Symphony Orchestra,* Sir Georg Solti*:tiphat:


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Brahms: Alto Rhapsody
Wagner: Wesendonck Lieder
R Strauss: Orchestral Lieder
Elgar: Sea Pictures and "Softly and Gently" from The Dream of Gerontius

Conducted by Sir Adrian Boult and Sir John Barbirolli (Elgar)

Dame Janet in radiant form makes a perfect start to my morning.


----------



## AClockworkOrange

Richard Strauss' Final Scenes from Salome & Capriccio and Vier Letzte Lieder performed by Nina Stemme & the Orchestra of the Royal Opera House, Covent Garden with Antonio Pappano.

Stemme's performance of the Final Scene from Salome was a particularly powerful performance.

Stemme's performance on Vier Letzte Lieder is an interesting and rewarding one on first listen. It doesn't dethrone Elisabeth Schwarzkopf or Lucia Popp in my estimation but I really enjoyed it.

I may favour it over the Karajan/Janowitz but I would need more time with this recording and to re-listen to the the Karajan/Joanowitz performance before committing to that stance.


----------



## eljr

*Claudio Abbado / Chicago Symphony Orchestra
Mahler: Symphony No. 5*


----------



## Pugg

​
_Handel: Water music.
B.P Riccardo Muti _


----------



## Pugg

​
*Haydn; Stabat mater, D383
*
_Sheila Armstrong, Hanna Schaer, Alejandro Ramirez & Philippe Huttenlocher

Lausanne Vocal Ensemble & Lausanne Chamber Orchestra, Philippe Corboz & Michel Corboz_


----------



## bejart

Georg Philipp Telemann (1681-1767): Concerto in F Major for 3 Violins

Simon Standage directing Collegium Musicum 90 -- Simon Standage, Micaela Comberti and Catherine Weiss, violins


----------



## Pugg

​
*Victor Herbert*;

Serenade for Strings, Op. 12
Pieces (7) for Violoncello & String Orchestra
Pieces (3) for String Orchestra

Maximilian Hornung (cello)

Südwestdeutsches Kammerorchester Pforzheim, Sebastian Tewinkel


----------



## pmsummer

COLOURS IN THE DARK
_The Instrumental Music of..._
*Alexander Agricola*
Ensemble Leones
Marc Lewon - director

_Christophorus_


----------



## Pugg

​
*Tchaikovsky*: Symphony No.5 / *Glazunov*: Violin Concerto in A minor

Silvia Marcovici, London Symphony Orchestra, Leopold Stokowski


----------



## George O

*last night . . .*










Bernard Herrmann (1911-1975): The Man Who Knew Too Much

Blu-Ray DVD, Alfred Hitchcock: The Masterpiece Collection, 2012
originally released 1956


----------



## Orfeo




----------



## Vasks

_Flat out Franz_

*Berwald - Overture to "I Enter a Monestary" (Westerberg/Sterling)
Berwald - Sinfonie serieuse [aka Symphony#1] (Goodman/Hyperion)*


----------



## ShropshireMoose

Schubert: Piano Trio No.2 in E-flat, D.929 Rudolf Serkin/Adolf and Herman Busch
Mendelssohn: Capriccio in E Minor, Op.81 No.3 Busch String Quartet

Mendelssohn: Piano Trio in D Minor, Op.49 Karl Engel/Sandor Vegh/Pablo Casals

Two classic recordings from the Busch box, the sound of these 1930s recordings is superb throughout this set (the Mendelssohn Capriccio is from 1949, one of the few post-war issues in the collection), and the playing is beyond superb, it is art for all time, no serious lover of chamber music should be without it, especially at the bargain price (£19 for 16 CDs!!)
Then a live performance from the 1960 Prades Festival. All three artists are on fine form and Casals playing at 84 is miraculous. This is another great set, though rather more expensive now than when it first came out I notice.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Szymanowski:Król Roger*

_Thomas Hampson (King Roger), Elzieta Szmytka (Roxana), Philip Langridge (Edrisi)_, Ryszard Minkiewicz (Shepherd), Robert Gierlach (Archbishop), Jadwiga Rappé (Deaconess)

City of Birmingham Symphony Chorus & City of Birmingham Symphony Youth Chorus

Symphony No. 4, Op. 60 (Sinfonia Concertante)

Leif Ove Andsnes (piano)

City of Birmingham Symphony Orchestra, Simon Rattle


----------



## drnlaw

Luis de Freitas Branco (1890 - 1955)
RTE National Symphony Orchestra (maestro Álvaro Cassuto)
Symphony No. 2 in B flat minor (1926 - 27)

"...his Second Symphony combines elements as disparate as Gregorian chant, the boisterous spirit of a Brucknerian scherzo and the influence of Franck and Debussy into a superbly integrated Romantic work..."


----------



## elgar's ghost

Penultimate chunk of K.A. Hartmann's works tonight.

Symphony no.5 - _Sinfonia concertante_ (1950), Symphony no.6 (1951-53) and _Simplicius Simplicissimus_ - chamber opera in three scenes, revised for full orchestra by the composer [Libretto by H. Scherchen, W. Petzet and the composer after the 1668 romance by H.J. Christoffel von Grimmelshausen] (1934-35 - rev. 1955):


----------



## Easy Goer

Mahler - Symphony No. 7 Claudio Abbado & The Chicago Symphony Orchestra.


----------



## Mahlerian

Schoenberg: Theme and Variations for Band, op. 43a
Royal Norwegian Navy Band, cond. Bergby









Schoenberg: Kol Nidre op. 39, Three Folksongs op. 49, Two Canons, Three Folksongs (1920s)
BBC Orchestra and Singers, cond. Boulez









Schoenberg: Prelude to Genesis Suite, op. 44
Simon Joly Chorale, Philharmonia Orchestra, cond. Craft









A selection of Schoenberg's tonal (ie with key signature) American era works (aside from the Prelude, which is 12-tone, albeit with a strong center on C to emphasize its kinship with the similar prelude to Haydn's Creation). What may keep audiences from these works despite the more familiar idiom is that they remain complex in terms of rhythm and harmony, and their neo-Brahmsian idiom is less compelling than the more overtly emotional Wagnerian/Straussian romanaticism of the early works for some.

The performance of the Theme and Variations for Band (also heard occasionally in its arrangement for orchestra) is the best I've heard of the work in either of its versions.


----------



## ShropshireMoose

Malcolm Arnold: Symphonies Nos. 1, Op.22, 2, Op.40 and 5, Op.74/A Grand Grand Overture, Op.57/Carnival of Animals, Op.72/Concerto for Phyllis and Cyril, Op.104 David Nettle/Richard Markham/Royal Philharmonic Orchestra/Vernon Handley

The first two CDs in this recently purchased set. The First Symphony was the only one of his symphonies that I knew, and I liked it, and on the evidence of Two and Five, I'm going to thoroughly enjoy the others as well, I found the slow movements of both of these very moving, and the finale's of both are terrific, he wrote so well for the orchestra. His Carnival of Animals is good fun, and the Concerto for Phyllis and Cyril (another work I know, having his own recording of it, with Messrs. Sellick and Smith for whom it was written), is terrific and given a brilliant rendering here. At it's first performance at the Proms in 1969 the last movement was encored, and you can see why, it is a piece you want to hear again immediately it's finished. I'm very much looking forward to hearing more of this set.


----------



## SiegendesLicht

I am listening to Wagner for the first time since January. For the last few months my time has been divided between getting ready for my German exam and adding bicycle kilometers to my count (684 since beginning of March). Now with the exam out of the way, I finally have time for *Götterdämmerung* - Georg Solti and the Wiener Philarmoniker.









_Heil dir, Brünnhilde, prangender Stern,
Heil dir, Siegfried, siegendes Licht!..._

After a long break, having all this music wash over me like a flood is more wonderful than ever.


----------



## deprofundis

Ockay guys , i bought a new cd called *Ondas martin codax(it's spell codax this iis not a typo) cantigas de amigo*, it's from the mid 13th century.It a pretty cd and the music paralel iit beauty,you get a decent dose of vocal music whit some instrumentation viola d'arco and medieval flute.This is music originating from spain Galicia, it's an import.


----------



## agoukass

Stravinsky: Trois Mouvement de Petrouchka
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata No. 7 
Webern: Variations
Boulez: Piano Sonata No. 2

Maurizio Pollini, piano


----------



## Mahlerian

Mahler: Symphony No. 5
London Philharmonic Orchestra, cond. Tennstedt









This studio recording of Mahler's Fifth is a fine recording (with a few minor mistakes) and a beautiful interpretation of this complex work, but it's let down by a less than propulsive finale.


----------



## agoukass

The Harmonius Blacksmith

Music by Handel, Couperin, Rameau, J. S. Bach, and others. 
Trevor Pinnock, harpsichord


----------



## Jeff W

*In which there is Adams*

Good afternoon TC from bright and sunny Albany!

View attachment 84360


Going out of my musical comfort zone and trying out some new music today. I'm starting with the Violin Concerto and Shaker Loops by John Adams. Gidon Kremer plays the violin in the concerto while the London Symphony Orchestra is conducted by Kent Nagano. In Shaker Loops, the composer conducts the Orchestra of St. Luke's.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

Good evening from Lancashire at the end of a beautiful, hot and sunny day.

Todays' listening has been:
*

J.S. Bach
Four Duets BWV 802-5
Chromatic Fantasy and Fugue BWV 903*
Andras Schiff [Decca, (LP) 1986]










*G. F. Handel
Concerti Grossi, Op 3 Nos. 1 - 6*
ASMF, Marriner [Decca 1964, (LP) reissued 1984]

I can't find an image of the cover art anywhere on the webs, but this is considered quite a fine reading of Handel's Concerti Grossi Op. 3. I enjoyed it anyway.

And as my garden office PC was back up and running by mid afternoon I then listened to

*Handel
Water Music
Suite no. 1 in F major, HWV 348
Suite no. 3 in G major, HWV 350
Suite no. 2 in D major, HWV 349*
English Baroque Soloists, John Eliot Gardiner [Philips, 1993]










And finally a second run out for the intriguing...

*Bax
Piano Sonata No. 1 in F sharp minor
Piano Sonata No. 2 in G major
Dream in Exile, intermezzo for piano
Burlesque 
Nereid
In a Vodka Shop*
Ashley Wass, piano [Naxos, 2004]

I've been struggling to disentangle Bax's musical influences on this disc - Liszt, Grieg, Strauss, Rachmaninov, Debussy, Scriabin perhaps? This music is certainly modernist and of the 20th century - it really couldn't be taken for anything earlier, but gentle, melancholy, and not very dissonant at all. Beautiful, if perhaps not as ground breaking as his near contemporary Frank Bridge.


----------



## pmsummer

APOLLON ORATEUR
_17th Century French Lute Music_
*Denis Gaultier*
Anthony Bailes - lute

_Ramée_


----------



## pmsummer

Jeff W said:


> Good afternoon TC from bright and sunny Albany!
> 
> View attachment 84360
> 
> 
> Going out of my musical comfort zone and trying out some new music today. I'm starting with the Violin Concerto and Shaker Loops by John Adams. Gidon Kremer plays the violin in the concerto while the London Symphony Orchestra is conducted by Kent Nagano. In Shaker Loops, the composer conducts the Orchestra of St. Luke's.


Shaker Loops. Great stuff (IMIO).


----------



## Barbebleu

Another gem from a much neglected American composer.


----------



## D Smith

French Violin Sonatas- Saint-Saens, Debussy, Poulenc. Midori/MacDonald. Lovely.


----------



## bejart

Joseph Martin Kraus (1756-1792): Symphony in C Minor

Concerto Koln


----------



## Sloe

I am listening on radio to Symphony number 102 by Joseph Haydn.


----------



## Balthazar

*Berg ~ String Quartet* and *Lyric Suite*

Disc 4 of the Quatuor Diotima set.


----------



## schigolch




----------



## Manxfeeder

*Mozart, Piano Concerto No. 9*


----------



## pmsummer

THE ISLAND OF ST. HYLARION
_Music of Cyprus 1413-1422_
*Ensemble Project Ars Nova*

_New Albion_


----------



## Jeff W

*Look! Up in the air! It's a bird! No, it's a plane! It's...*

Continuing on with new to me music:

View attachment 84366


Michael Daugherty's 'Metropolis' Symphony and 'Deus Ex Machina'. The Nashville Symphony Orchestra was conducted by Giancarlo Guerrero. The fifth movement of the Metropolis Symphony was commissioned by my local orchestra, the Albany Symphony Orchestra!


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Saint-Saens, Symphony No. 1*

Just when I think I've bought my last CD, another must-have pops up.


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

Need a little jolt this evening. I'm too tired for a Monday. :lol:


----------



## KenOC

Weinberg's Rhapsody on Moldavian Themes, Svetlanov etc. This recording is old enough that he's called "Vainberg"!


----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## Marschallin Blair

*


George O said:












Bernard Herrmann (1911-1975): The Man Who Knew Too Much

Blu-Ray DVD, Alfred Hitchcock: The Masterpiece Collection, 2012
originally released 1956


















Click to expand...

*




^ (02:10- end)

Awesome!

---










Incidentally, the one track Salonen really 'nails' on his Herrmann cd is the main title music from_ The Man Who Knew Too Much_- the ending of which is absolutely terrifying.


----------



## starthrower




----------



## Marschallin Blair

Colin Davis' treatment of the Trojan horse celebration from Act I of _Troyens_ is quite possibly the most heroic and joyous thing I've heard in all opera. The only thing that comes close to it is, funnily enough, Colin Davis' live "Royal Hunt and Storm" from his LSO _Troyens-_ with horns and Valkyrie-like choruses like Wagner wouldn't even 'imagine.'


----------



## Pugg

​
*Sibelius*: Pelléas et Mélisande & The Tempest

H Stein / OSR (1978)


----------



## Marschallin Blair

_"Sediziose voci," "Casta Diva" _










First and third movements










God I love Stokowski's mid-seventies Sibelius_ First_. He plays 'everything' so exhilarating- even the third 'sleigh-ride-like' movement- which usually sounds so plodding and leaden the way most everyone else does it.


----------



## Heliogabo

More Stokowski here:










On vinyl
Side A, Bach & Gluck transcriptions
Best way to finish my day.


----------



## PJaye

E.F Dall Abaco. Op.1, Op.3. A fluke find that I thought would be an occasional listen. It's now one of my go-to cds. Such music, and the players really bring it out with great expressiveness and delicacy.


----------



## Pugg

Heliogabo said:


> More Stokowski here:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On vinyl
> Side A, Bach & Gluck transcriptions
> Best way to finish my day.


Or to start with


----------



## tortkis

Michael Nyman: Yamamoto Perpetuo for Solo Flute, transcribed & performed by Andy Findon









_Yamamoto Perpetuo_ was originally composed for solo violin in 1993 and later arranged for string quartet by Nyman himself. Findon's transcription was based on the quartet version. A long solo flute is not usually my favorite type of music, but this is very enjoyable.


----------



## Pugg

Manxfeeder said:


> *Saint-Saens, Symphony No. 1*
> 
> Just when I think I've bought my last CD, another must-have pops up.


Story of our lives


----------



## Dedalus

The second performance of Figaro I've seen.


----------



## Pugg

Dedalus said:


> The second performance of Figaro I've seen.


Congratulation, made a excellent choice.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Renée Fleming; Verismo *:tiphat:


----------



## starthrower




----------



## Guest

This set arrived today, and I started with Beethoven's Op.57--what a thrilling performance--pretty good sound. I wish the set came with a booklet, though.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Agnes Baltsa ; Rossini Aria's *


----------



## Pugg

​
*Beethoven*; Piano concerto/ Pinao concerto in D ( afther the viloin concerto.
De Laroccha/ Mustonen .


----------



## Barbebleu

This remains a favourite. Extremely exhilarating. It might not be _echt_ Beethoven but it surely is _echt_ Gould and Stokowski.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mozart Masonic music*

_Peter Schreier / Andreas Schmidt et al _ 
rec.1981


----------



## eljr

*Khatia Buniatishvili
Kaleidoscope*


----------



## Pugg

​*Bach; Concertos for two pianos.*
Beroff/ Collard.


----------



## Pugg

​*Scarlatti; Sonatas.
Evgeny Sudbin*:tiphat:


----------



## Rtnrlfy

English music for a damp, English-like morning in the US (George Butterworth):


----------



## bejart

JS Bach: Goldberg Variations, BWV 988

Murray Perahia, piano


----------



## Pugg

1. Lieder eines fahrenden Gesellen / 1. Wenn mein Schatz Hochzeit macht - Frederica von Stade / Andrew Davis
2. Lieder eines fahrenden Gesellen / 2. Ging heut' morgen über's Feld - Frederica von Stade / Andrew Davis
3. Lieder eines fahrenden Gesellen / 3. Ich hab' ein glühend Messer - Frederica von Stade / Andrew Davis
4. Lieder eines fahrenden Gesellen / 4. Die zwei blauen Augen von meinem Schatz - Frederica von Stade / Andrew Davis
5. Des Knaben Wunderhorn / Rheinlegendchen - Frederica von Stade / The London Philharmonic Orchestra
6. Des Knaben Wunderhorn / Wer hat dies Liedlein erdacht - Frederica von Stade / The London Philharmonic Orchestra
7. Lieder nach Gedichten von Friedrich Rückert / Ich atmet' einen linden Duft - Frederica von Stade / The London Philharmonic Orchestra
8. Lieder nach Gedichten von Friedrich Rückert / Liebst du um Schönheit - Frederica von Stade / The London Philharmonic Orchestra
9. Lieder nach Gedichten von Friedrich Rückert / Um Mitternacht - Frederica von Stade / The London Philharmonic Orchestra
10. Lieder nach Gedichten von Friedrich Rückert / Blicke mir nicht in die Lieder - Frederica von Stade / The London Philharmonic Orchestra
11. Lieder nach Gedichten von Friedrich Rückert / Ich bin der Welt abhanden gekommen - Frederica von Stade / The London Philharmonic Orchestra


----------



## Marschallin Blair

I really love Pletnev's light tone and fluency on this delightful disc. Perfect music for the early-morning fragrance of the blooming spring flora all around me.


----------



## Pugg

bejart said:


> JS Bach: Goldberg Variations, BWV 988
> 
> Murray Perahia, piano


Essential recording :tiphat:


----------



## Vasks

_Exclusively Ermanno_

*Wolf-Ferrari - Overture to "Doctor Cupid" (Marriner/EMI)
Wolf-Ferrari - Violin Concerto (Marzadori/Tactus)*


----------



## Pugg

​
*Bach, J S:*

Partita No. 2 in C minor, BWV826
Partita No. 3 in A minor, BWV827
Partita No. 4 in D major, BWV828

*Cédric Tiberghien* (piano)


----------



## Jeff W

*In which there is Heifetz*

Good morning TC from bright and sunny Albany! Baby and mommy are both asleep so it is time for some music!

View attachment 84387


Jascha Heifetz plays the Sibelius Violin Concerto, Prokofiev's Violin Concerto No. 2 and the Glazunov Violin Concerto.


----------



## Orfeo




----------



## Pugg

​
*Donizetti: L'elisir d'amore*

_Dame Joan Sutherland (Adina), Luciano Pavarotti (Nemorino_), Dominic Cossa (Belcore), Spiro Malas (Dulcamara), Maria Casula (Giannetta)

English Chamber Orchestra & Ambrosian Opera Chorus, _Richard Bonynge_:tiphat:

"


> Bonynge leads a team ... which not only conveys jollity but which sings and plays as though full opera house applause is to be expected a the end of each number ... The ECO playing ... has a refinement and stylishness which makes all the difference ... Pavarotti has a Gigli -like quality in characterisation and this suits him ideally for the role of the simple, devoted Nemorino ... you should readily be won over by the sheer exuberance, vocal as well as dramatic, that Sutherland brings to the role. It is a joy to the ear to have well- loved music treated to extra vocal splendours at both ends of the soprano register." Gramophone Magazine





> "Sutherland makes Adina a more substantial figure than usual, full-throatedly serious at times, at others jolly...What helps to make this recording so special, apart from the superb ensemble work - often very exciting - is the inclusion of the addition written for Malibran ['Nel dolce incanto']." Penguin Guide, 2011 edition


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Very little in life is perfect (thank God) and, even back in 1954, there are one or two vocally uncomfortable moments in this famous recital. But what other soprano could sing such a wide range of arias with such a huge range of colour, and a deeper understanding of their individual requirements?

Of the operas represented on this disc, Callas had at this time only sung Elena in *I Vespri Siciliani* and Margherita in *Mefistofele* on stage , but she would go on to sing Rosina in *Il Barbiere di Siviglia* (and make one of the most recommendable recordings of the work) and Maddalena in *Andrea Chenier*. However, as is her wont, she completely inhabits each of the characters represented here.

No doubt designed to display her versatility , the original LP had two contrasting sides, the first side consisting of the _verismo_ arias, the second the coloratura. At the time it created quite a stir, critics beijng quite astounded that such a full lyric soprano, could sing with such ease and facility music normally considered the province of light, soubrettish sopranos. Some of her inflections are now so firmly etched on my mind, that I find it impossible to hear others without a reminiscence of her deeply personal response to the music; I'm thinking of the tragically sad sound of that voice as she launches Adrianna's _Poveri fiori_, the sighing loneliness and restrained passion of Wally's _Ebben ne andro lontana_, the hauntingly chilly clouds that envelope her tone at _L'aura e fredda_ in Margherita's _L'altra notte_ (and which other soprano sings those floating melismas with such accuracy and fluency?), the explosive way she sings the single word _ma_ in Rosina's _Una voca poco fa_ (plus those magical downward runs and acciacture towards the end), the reflectively introspective way she starts the _Bell Song_, and her breezy, insouciant delivery of Elena's _Merce dilette amiche_ with that gorgeous change of colour on the _Sogno beato_ section.

This is what legends are made of.


----------



## AClockworkOrange

Felix Mendelssohn's String Quintets Op.18 & Op.87, performed by the Sharon Quartet with Petra Vahle on second Viola.

I first encountered Mendelssohn's String Quintets on YouTube and became hooked. I thought I had these on CD but I only had his String Quartets. I found this recording on a Brilliant Classics collection which also plugs further gaps including the Piano Sextet and the Octet in addition to a second String Quartet Cycle.

I have tended to prefer a second Cello over a second Viola in the past but these two pieces make a most compelling argument in favour of the second Viola.

The Sharon Quartet with Petra Vahle perform with great élan, recorded in excellent sound quality. Both pieces are performed with equal beauty.


----------



## Mahlerian

Babbitt: Composition for 12 Instruments, All Set, Correspondences, Paraphrases, The Crowded Air, From the Psalter
Boston Modern Orchestra Project, cond. Rose









Babbitt: Swan Song No. 1
Cygnus Ensemble









Contrary to all cliches and received wisdom, Milton Babbitt's music, while dense and constantly varied, is playful and lucid far more often than it is opaque and serious. Here's to another century of America's most despised composer.

(Feel free to despise the cover on that Bridge disc, though. That thing is ugly!)


----------



## elgar's ghost

Final instalment of K.A. Hartmann augmented by the first instalment of Mahler's symphonies.

Symphony no.7 for large orchestra (1957-58) and Symphony no.8 (1960-62):










Symphony no.1 in D (1887-88), _Blumine_ - discarded second movement of Symphony no.1 (1880s?) and Symphony no.2 (1888-94):


----------



## CDs

Mozart Piano Concertos 20 & 23 - Annie Fischer/ Adrian Boult


----------



## D Smith

Mahler Symphony No. 6. Bernstein/NYP. I love this 60's recording of the Sixth, so full of energy and a poignant third movement. The final crash is suitably jolting.


----------



## Scififan

I've been listening to _Renaissance Dances_ with David Munrow. I have the vinyl version, _Two Renaissance Dance Bands_ which I have always enjoyed. This 2 disc remastered recording has all of the items on the vinyl and a great many more. Very enjoyable!


----------



## deprofundis

I bought a new cd called *The lion's ear- la morra *it's on outhere record, look's and sound's fabuleous, it's directed Corina Marti and Michal Gondko,it's one of these mystereous cd outhere record has to offer, we hav on this cd familiar name and obscur classical composer , to name the most notorious we have: Josquin des prez, Henric Isaac, jean mouton...

Than we have several obscur italians composer of the 15 and 16th century, great presentation great cd overall :tiphat:


----------



## Barbebleu

Pugg said:


> 1. Lieder eines fahrenden Gesellen / 1. Wenn mein Schatz Hochzeit macht - Frederica von Stade / Andrew Davis
> 2. Lieder eines fahrenden Gesellen / 2. Ging heut' morgen über's Feld - Frederica von Stade / Andrew Davis
> 3. Lieder eines fahrenden Gesellen / 3. Ich hab' ein glühend Messer - Frederica von Stade / Andrew Davis
> 4. Lieder eines fahrenden Gesellen / 4. Die zwei blauen Augen von meinem Schatz - Frederica von Stade / Andrew Davis
> 5. Des Knaben Wunderhorn / Rheinlegendchen - Frederica von Stade / The London Philharmonic Orchestra
> 6. Des Knaben Wunderhorn / Wer hat dies Liedlein erdacht - Frederica von Stade / The London Philharmonic Orchestra
> 7. Lieder nach Gedichten von Friedrich Rückert / Ich atmet' einen linden Duft - Frederica von Stade / The London Philharmonic Orchestra
> 8. Lieder nach Gedichten von Friedrich Rückert / Liebst du um Schönheit - Frederica von Stade / The London Philharmonic Orchestra
> 9. Lieder nach Gedichten von Friedrich Rückert / Um Mitternacht - Frederica von Stade / The London Philharmonic Orchestra
> 10. Lieder nach Gedichten von Friedrich Rückert / Blicke mir nicht in die Lieder - Frederica von Stade / The London Philharmonic Orchestra
> 11. Lieder nach Gedichten von Friedrich Rückert / Ich bin der Welt abhanden gekommen - Frederica von Stade / The London Philharmonic Orchestra


I've got this stuff too Pugg. Wonderful.


----------



## KenOC

Beethoven's String Quintet Op. 29, Amadeus Quartet. A very fine work, too seldom heard.


----------



## Casebearer

starthrower said:


>


I like the wonderful Mondriaan on the cover!


----------



## Marschallin Blair

"_Barista, could I have one_ _Mutter __Sinfonia Concertante__ a la __triple espresso and caramel macchiato?"_

She plays it like its Beethoven- especially that first movement.










Does anyone else have a fixation on Mackerras' Schubert's _Fifth_? God, I just love the light and racy _sprezzatura_ he brings to the first movement.


----------



## ShropshireMoose

Liszt: Piano Sonata in B Minor/Liebestraume No.3/Valse Oubliee No.1/Gnomenreigen/Berceuse Clifford Curzon

Liszt: Soirees de Vienne Valse-Caprices d'Apres Schubert Edith Farnadi

Two great LPs of Liszt. Clifford Curzon's performance of the mighty B Minor Sonata remains one of my favourites, particularly for the clarity of the playing, all the rhythmic complexities of Liszt's writing coming through as clear as a whistle, it's pretty exciting too. The other pieces are equally well played, with the rarely programmed Berceuse being extremely beautiful.
Then Liszt's nine Soirees de Vienne on waltz themes by Schubert given matchless performances by Edith Farnadi. Apart from the 6th one, these pieces are hardly ever played (Horowitz and Earl Wild recorded the 7th, and I have an ancient Homochord 78 of the 8th played by Leo Sirota), Edith Farnadi remains, for me, one of the finest Liszt players ever recorded, and quite why the superb series of records she made for Westminster continue to lie in limbo is one of the more perplexing mysteries to have come my way.


----------



## Balthazar

*Milton Babbitt ~ Concerto for Piano and Orchestra; The Head of the Bed*

For Babbitt's 100th birthday...

Charles Wuorinen conducts the American Composers Orchestra with Alan Feinberg at the keyboard for the concerto.

For the second work, Anthony Korf leads the Parnassus Ensemble with soprano Judith Bettina.


----------



## jim prideaux

continuing with my enthusiastic and rewarding exploration of various recordings of Mendelssohn's symphonies........

a newly acquired copy of Gardiner and the VPO performing the 4th and 5th has just arrived in the post!.....this includes the revised version of the 2nd,3rd and 4th movements of the Italian. I am coming to the conclusion that among the great symphonic composers of the 19th century Mendelssohn and Schumann will become increasingly established as my own 'favourites'...I find myself listening to them with a greater enjoyment than even Brahms or Schubert!


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Manxfeeder

Marschallin Blair said:


> Absolutely worth 'having,' in fact.


That recommendation is good enough for me. It's now in my collection. Thanks!


----------



## Marschallin Blair

*


Manxfeeder said:



That recommendation is good enough for me. It's now in my collection. Thanks!

View attachment 84395

Click to expand...

*I really hope you love it, Manx.

I want Martinon's treatment of the third movement of the _First Symphony _to move you like it did me.

_GAAAW-GEOUS._


----------



## George O

Benjamin Britten (1913-1976): The Turn of the Screw

The English Opera Group Orchestra / Benjamin Britten

2-LP box set on London (records made in England), from 1958

details:
https://www.discogs.com/Britten-The-Turn-Of-The-Screw/release/7411359


----------



## bejart

Henri-Joseph Rigel (1741-1799): Symphony No.14 in F Major

Concerto Koln










The music is better than the cover ---


----------



## KenOC

Francois Devienne, Oboe Sonatas (Glaetzner on oboe), ca 1799. Veddy civilized, veddy conservative, still with basso continuo.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

FINALLY it feels like FOREVER since they've played a Glazunov symphony on the radio... GOSH 1 week away from the cycle is too long! :tiphat:

http://www.wbjc.com/2016/playlists/playlist-may1016/

Currently on the public radio this cold, damp evening, a warming fire:

Symphony No. 5
Jose Serebrier
Scottish National Orchestra

mmmm gimme some o' dat "silenced sounds" would ya, Glazunchik?


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1997.


----------



## deprofundis

I had to post again since im currently lisening to a cd in the depth, *The lion's ear*, great cd, great presentation, obscur classical composers to name a fews:Rossino Mantovano, Domenico de Piacenza, Antoine Bruhier, Francesco Canovano da milano, Bernardo Pisano, ect lots of italians on this cd.You guys heard this yet , this is a good cd to have or give as a gift it was awarded buy some guy whitch is a notorious critic and won a prize of the year, this released was praise. Very nice cd overall, but what about instrumentation, well it's top notch my friends , you will get a healthy dose of viola de gambe, harpiscords,lute viola da mano( i dont know what this is but sound great).Nice job outhere records division arcana, i promess myself i would invest in your exiting early music title, next time i will buy this croatian lithurgic music, the cd look rad the voices seem driven, i had the seller put it away for me.


----------



## Vaneyes

drnlaw said:


> Luis de Freitas Branco (1890 - 1955)
> RTE National Symphony Orchestra (maestro Álvaro Cassuto)
> Symphony No. 2 in B flat minor (1926 - 27)
> 
> "...his Second Symphony combines elements as disparate as Gregorian chant, the boisterous spirit of a Brucknerian scherzo and the influence of Franck and Debussy into a superbly integrated Romantic work..."


Go Mud Hens!


----------



## Guest

Since so many have praised this recording, I thought I'd risk $5 for a used copy. Much to my surprise, it wasn't nearly as exsanguinated as I expected. In fact, if I didn't already have Karajan, Thielemann, and Celibidache, I'd be perfectly happy with it.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

*


George O said:












Benjamin Britten (1913-1976): The Turn of the Screw

The English Opera Group Orchestra / Benjamin Britten

2-LP box set on London (records made in England), from 1958

details:
https://www.discogs.com/Britten-The-Turn-Of-The-Screw/release/7411359

Click to expand...

*The color blocking to the 'canine framing'- quite the eye, George. So cute.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

*


Kontrapunctus said:



Since so many have praised this recording, I thought I'd risk $5 for a used copy. Much to my surprise, it wasn't nearly as exsanguinated as I expected. In fact, if I didn't already have Karajan, Thielemann, and Celibidache, I'd be perfectly happy with it.









Click to expand...

*"Exsanguinated," that's a word I haven't heard in awhile.

The opposite of, say, 'flush with adrenaline' or 'virile.'

Would Boulez be the opposite of 'Karajan,' 'Furtwangler,' or 'Wand' or even 'Haitink' though, when it comes to heroism in Bruckner's _Eighth_- or would you say that its kind of in the same camp?

I haven't heard Boulez's Bruckner's _Eighth_, myself.

I am rather an arch-skeptic on the matter though._ ;D_


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mozart* - String Quartets Nos.19 & 23


----------



## Marschallin Blair




----------



## Pugg

D Smith said:


> Mahler Symphony No. 6. Bernstein/NYP. I love this 60's recording of the Sixth, so full of energy and a poignant third movement. The final crash is suitably jolting.


Excellent choice :tiphat:


----------



## Pugg

Barbebleu said:


> I've got this stuff too Pugg. Wonderful.


Enjoy it Barbleu:cheers:


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Okay, time to go shopping at Opera Depot.



















. . . and Bloomies and Saks.

Is there any other opera singer who makes the_ haute couture_ 'A'-List?


----------



## Pugg

George O said:


> Benjamin Britten (1913-1976): The Turn of the Screw
> 
> The English Opera Group Orchestra / Benjamin Britten
> 
> 2-LP box set on London (records made in England), from 1958
> 
> details:
> https://www.discogs.com/Britten-The-Turn-Of-The-Screw/release/7411359


If you had the original Decca, you would have a fortune in your hands :tiphat:


----------



## Pugg

​*Vivaldi ; Double concerto's*
_I Musici _


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Magic and majesty.

Handley's RVW's _Sixth_ could be the Hammer of Saruman too. Ha. Ha. Ha.


----------



## Pugg

bejart said:


> Henri-Joseph Rigel (1741-1799): Symphony No.14 in F Major
> 
> Concerto Koln
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The music is better than the cover ---


Another little miracle of very good taste :tiphat:


----------



## Guest

Marschallin Blair said:


> "Exsanguinated," that's a word I haven't heard in awhile.
> 
> The opposite of, say, 'flush with adrenaline' or 'virile.'
> 
> Would Boulez be the opposite of 'Karajan,' 'Furtwangler,' or 'Wand' or even 'Haitink' though, when it comes to heroism in Bruckner's _Eighth_- or would you say that its kind of in the same camp?
> 
> I haven't heard Boulez's Bruckner's _Eighth_, myself.
> 
> I am rather an arch-skeptic on the matter though._ ;D_


Well, it's more powerful and less blanched than I expected. I'd have to do an A/B comparison, but the big moments are quite intense--maybe a littles lush overall than Karajan, and less lethargic than Celi. (Who isn't?!--but I still like Celi.) I haven't heard the others you mentioned.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Kontrapunctus said:


> Well, it's more powerful and less blanched than I expected. I'd have to do an A/B comparison, but the big moments are quite intense--maybe a littles lush overall than Karajan, and less lethargic than Celi. (Who isn't?!--but I still like Celi.) I haven't heard the others you mentioned.



I know there's a conventional wisdom to reflexively loving the Karajan/VPO Bruckner's _Eighth_- but for the way that 'I' like to hear the score articulated- heroic, with bright, sheening brass chorales and caressingly-feminine string sections- the mid-seventies Karajan is my standard bearer.



















I also love the way Haitink does the opening part of the last movement on his late-sixties Concertgebouw recording (which is available in the Philips box set)- to wit, a bit faster and more aggressive than any other performance I've heard (save for the fifties Van Beinum; which for me is 'too' aggressive), with awesome horns and an additional timpani roll that I've never heard in any other recording (again, save for his predecessor, Van Beinum's reading).










Karajan is pure puissance and majesty in the last movement- its certainly my favorite overall architechonic; but that beginning of the last movement on the late-sixties Haitink is pure, "_Knights charge!_"-awesome.


----------



## Pugg

*Beverly Sills ; Famous mad scenes.*
Stunning as always and such dignity :tiphat:


----------



## Pugg

​
*Bach, J S:	*

Missa BWV Anh. 25 in C major
Missa BWV Anh. 26 in C minor
orig. by Francesco Durante (1684-1755)
Magnificat in A minor, BWV Anh. 21
orig. by Melchior Hoffmann (c.1679-1715)

Dorothee Mields (soprano), Henning Voss (altus), Henning Kaiser (tenor), Ralf Grobe (bass)

Alsfeld Vocal Ensemble, I Febiamonici Baroque Orchestra, Wolfgang Helbich


----------



## Pugg

​
*Ponchielli: La Gioconda*

_
Tebaldi/ Bergonzi/ Horne/ Merril

1967 recording (Lamberto Gardelli)_


----------



## jim prideaux

the final movement of Mendelssohn's 1st symphony-on I pod-as performed by Masur and the Leipzig Gewandhaus-great way to sit and contemplate the working day-what a piece of music!!!!


----------



## Pazuzu

*Giacinto Scelsi* - Jürg Wyttenbach, Orchestre De La Radio-Télévision Polonaise De Cracovie, Chœur De La Philharmonie De Cracovie ‎- _Œuvres Pour Chœur Et Orchestre_

Can't get enough of this.


----------



## Pugg

*Schumann*: Davidsbündlertänze, Op. 6
*Schumann*: Carnaval, Op. 9

Charles Rosen


----------



## schigolch




----------



## Pugg

​
*Prokofiev* - Scythian Suite -Love of the Three oranges et al.
Dorati / LSO


----------



## bejart

Dietrich Buxtehude (ca.1637-1707): Trio Sonata in B Flat, Op.1, No.4, BWV 255

John Holloway, violin -- Jaap ter Linden, viola -- Lars Ulrik Mortensen, harpsichord


----------



## Pugg

​
*Louis Spohr; Violin concertos*

_Ulf Hoelscher (violin)_

Rundfunk-Sinfonieorchester Berlin, Christian Fröhlich


----------



## Vasks

*Telemann - Overture to "La changeante" (Ward/Naxos)
J. S. Bach - Harpsichord Partita #5 (Pinnock/Hanssler)
Biber - Battalia (Clarke/Cedille)*


----------



## Orfeo

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------









--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------










--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------










:tiphat:


----------



## Orfeo

Huilunsoittaja said:


> FINALLY it feels like FOREVER since they've played a Glazunov symphony on the radio... GOSH 1 week away from the cycle is too long! :tiphat:
> 
> http://www.wbjc.com/2016/playlists/playlist-may1016/
> 
> Currently on the public radio this cold, damp evening, a warming fire:
> 
> Symphony No. 5
> Jose Serebrier
> Scottish National Orchestra
> 
> mmmm gimme some o' dat "silenced sounds" would ya, Glazunchik?


Nice programme. I like the variety (Arensky, Balakirev, cool).


----------



## Pugg

​*Ries: Symphony No. 6 in D major, Op. 146 *
Howard Griffiths / Zurich Chamber Orchestra


----------



## deprofundis

Im currently lisening to a new cd , i had a lisen allready at the store, it's called *Dalmatica - dialogos and kantaduri*, this released his a colorful cd of the music of the adriatic, croatian lithurgic music of medieval era.The singers are very good and sing whit passion, a good cd on outhere record, now i can't buy anymore record until i get a pay check, i spend all(almost) my cash on classical music, i will have to starve for some period, but it's ok, i have superbe new medieval cd what more can i ask.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Korngold: Die Tote Stadt, Op. 12*

_René Kollo (Paul), Carol Neblett (Marietta), Hermann Prey (Fritz), Benjamin Luxon (Frank)_, Gabrielle Fuchs (Juliette), Patricia Clark (Lucienne), Anton de Ridder (Gaston/Victorin), Willi Brokmeier (Count Albert), Rose Wagemann (Brigitta)

Chor Des Bayerischen Rundunks Münchner Rundfunkorchester, _Erich Leinsdorf_

"


> Die tote Stadt may not be a great opera, but in a performance like this, superbly recorded, it is one to revel in on CD. Rene Kollo is powerful if occasionally coarse of tone, Carol Neblett sings sweetly in the equivocal roles of the wife's apparition and the new-comer." Penguin Guide, 2011 edition





> "Erich Leinsdorf's 1975 account of Korngold's Die Tote Stadt...has never been bettered on disc" The Guardian, 28th August 2009


----------



## severance68

Beethoven: String Quartet No. 1 in F Major, Op. 18
Suske Quartett
Recorded 1977
Deutsche Schallplatten


----------



## Heliogabo

Marcelle Meyer plays Rameau in this classic 1953 recordings.


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1964.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Schubert piano works part one and Mahler's symphonies part two.

Piano Sonata [no.4] in A-minor D.537 (1817), Piano Sonata [no.7] in E-flat D.568 (1817) and Piano Sonata [no.9] in B D.575 (1817):








***

(*** - same box set, different artwork)

Symphony no.3 (1893-96) and Symphony no.4 (1899-1900):








***









(*** - same recording and artwork but on EMI rather than Warner)


----------



## ShropshireMoose

Vaneyes said:


> Recorded 1997.


I love this symphony wholeheartedly and without reservation, I was at the premiere at the Royal Festival Hall on the 15th February, 1998, and bought the CD on the way out. A great symphony and an inspired performance.


----------



## Vronsky

*Gershwin & Grofé (Bernstein)*










George Gershwin: Rhapsody in Blue & An American in Paris
Ferde Grofé: Grand Canyon Suite
Leonard Bernstein *·* New York Philharmonic


----------



## George O

Samuel Barber (1910-1981): Vanessa
Libretto by Gian Carlo Menotti (1911-2007)

Eleanor Steber, Rosalind Elias, Regina Resnik, Nicolai Gedda, Giorgi Tozzi, George Cehanovsky, Robert Nagy
Metropolitan Opera Orchestra and Chorus / Dmitri Mitropoulos

2-LP box set on RCA (NYC), from 1977
originally released 1958


----------



## ShropshireMoose

Eric Coates: The Three Elizabeths/The Merrymakers Overture/The Jester at the Wedding - March and Valse/Miniature Suite/Calling All Workers City of Birmingham Symphony Orchestra/Reginald Kilbey

Malcolm Arnold: Symphony No.6, Op.95/Fantasy on a Theme of John Field for Piano and Orchestra, Op.116/Sweeney Todd - Concert Suite for Orchestra, Op.68a/Tam O'Shanter Overture, Op.51 John Lill/Royal Philharmonic Orchestra/Vernon Handley

A stunning LP of glorious music by Eric Coates under the able baton of Reginald Kilbey. He was better known as a cellist, being in the trios led by Albert Sandler, then Max Jaffa and Reg Leopold, but just as adept at wielding a baton as a bow to judge from the records I possess. I find Coates' music a constant source of never failing delight. Which I feel I can say also about this wonderful Malcolm Arnold set. The highlight for me on this disc at a first hearing is the wonderful Fantasy on a Theme by John Field, at nearly 22 minutes long it is a major piece of marvellous diversity and John Lill plays it superbly, Arnold develops his material in a manner very much his own, creating some glorious tunes along the way, another piece that I shall want to return to frequently. The concert suite taken from his "SweeneyTodd" Ballet is very enjoyable too, I really am getting enormous pleasure from this set. Great stuff.


----------



## Jeff W

*In which there is Symphonycast*

Good afternoon TC! Errands and chores are done and baby is fast asleep! Time for a little music on the headphones!

Listening to this week's Symphonycast. This week features the San Francisco Symphony Orchestra under their music director, Michael Tilson Thomas. This week, they play:

DVORAK: Legend No. 6, Op. 59

PROKOFIEV: Violin Concerto No. 1, Op. 19

BERLIOZ: Symphony fantastique, Op. 14

Julia Fischer plays the violin in the Prokofiev concerto.


----------



## KenOC

Shostakovich, Violin Concerto No. 2, Christian Tetzlaff. This is the only Shostakovich concerto I've never been able to enjoy much. Anybody else?


----------



## JosefinaHW

:GeorgeO: I always enjoy the flower photos--special request, share some more unique to the South and the Great State of Florida!; never listened to _Vanessa_--will play next; thanks for the suggestion.

Shostakovich _Symphony No. 10_ Andris Nelsons, Boston Symphony


----------



## George O

Jeff W;1067349
Julia Fischer plays the violin in the Prokofiev concerto.[/QUOTE said:


> Julia Fischer ❤❤❤❤


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Orfeo said:


> Nice programme. I like the variety (Arensky, Balakirev, cool).


Yup, Russian music galore basically everyday!  Today they've begun another pledge-drive, but for now I can only dream of giving them money. I owe _so _much of my musical journey to this classical station, it's not even a joke. _One day..._


----------



## JosefinaHW

Manxfeeder said:


> *Tchaikovsky, Symphony No. 6*


A very striking cover... ty


----------



## pmsummer

IMPRESSIONS FOR HARP AND MARIBA
_Ludwigsburger Festspiele: From Baroque to Rag_
Georg Philipp Telemann, Leonardo Vinci, Angelo Conti, Jan Koestier, Jean-Michel Damase, Francois-Joseph Gossec, Tom Turpin
*Duo Arparimba*
Babette Hagg - marimba
Gudrun Haag - harp

_Koch_


----------



## Marschallin Blair

*


JosefinaHW said:



:GeorgeO: I always enjoy the flower photos--special request, share some more unique to the South and the Great State of Florida!; never listened to Vanessa--will play next; thanks for the suggestion.

Shostakovich Symphony No. 10 Andris Nelsons, Boston Symphony





Click to expand...

*How does Nelsons play the ferocious second movement of the Shostakovich _Tenth_? I think Jarvi does it in about 4'05"- which is just about perfect for me.

How's the recorded sound?


----------



## Marschallin Blair

I love Mackerras' hard-charging opening to the exotic beginning of the _Makropoulos Case_. It just resonates as 'pure freedom' to me.

Pure freedom as in: the open steppe, the cantering horse, the wind in your hair, and falcons at your side.

Something like that comes to my synaesthetic mind.

Quite apart from the opera 'itself' that is- which is awesome. Ha. Ha. Ha.


----------



## Mahlerian

Reger: String Trio in A minor, Clarinet Quintet in A
Valerius Ensemble









It's been 100 years today since the death of composer Max Reger. I have a mixed relationship with music, which sometimes strikes me as akin to Brahms with post-Wagnerian chromaticism and other times strikes me as an overclotted wallow of uninteresting mush. These pieces are much more the former than the latter.


----------



## JosefinaHW

Samuel Barber, _Vanessa_, BBC Symphony Orchestra Chandos listening via ClassicsOnline


----------



## Vronsky

*Berlioz: Requiem (Münch)*










Hector Berlioz: Grande Messe des morts (Requiem), Op.5
Boston Symphony Orchestra *·* Charles Münch


----------



## JosefinaHW

Pugg said:


> ​
> *Gluck: Alceste*
> 1767 Italian version, ed. Geraint Jones
> 
> _Kirsten Flagstad, Raoul Jobin & Alexander Young_
> 
> The Geraint Jones Singers & Orchestra, _Geraint Jones_


ugg: I have never listened to the full opera; what recording do you recommend? Thanks.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Saint-Saens, Symphonies Nos. 1, 2, and unnumbered Symphony in F*


----------



## JosefinaHW

Pugg said:


> Do not hesitate, a pearl in the music history:tiphat:


Another bookcase, Pugg, and they are not from IKEA.


----------



## JosefinaHW

Vaneyes said:


> And necessary ones...otherwise we might be listening to Vogner 24/7.


Vogner? Wagner?--what does it mean when you spell it "Vogner"?


----------



## Jeff W

*I like a Gershwin tune, how about you?*

Time for a little bit of Gershwin!

View attachment 84424


Rhapsody in Blue, An American in Paris and the Piano Concerto in F major. Andre Previn conducts the Pittsburgh Symphony Orchestra and plays the piano too!


----------



## pmsummer

MISHIMA
_Film Music_
*Philip Glass*
Kronos Quartet
A Contracted Ensemble of Musicians
Michael Reisman - conductor

_Nonesuch_


----------



## JosefinaHW

ShropshireMoose said:


> I don't for a minute believe that Beecham had as low a regard for Beethoven as he made out, I rather fancy that he enjoyed twitting the musical establishment and this was one way of doing it. Alas some critics have chosen to take his comments at face value and dismiss his Beethoven as a result. More fool they, his performance of the Second Symphony is one of my favourites too, likewise his fine Seventh, and if you've never heard it I do recommend his Ninth, which is on BBC Legends, a live performance from the Edinburgh Festival in 1956, I personally found it a revelation, the pacing superb and one of the most moving slow movements that I've ever heard. I must also agree with your feelings on Boult's Sixth, this is one of the finest Beethoven Symphony recordings ever made in my opinion, bravo Sir Adrian say I!!


I can't imagine you missing anything, SMoose, but just in case.... I am in process of searching for recordings of Beethoven 2,7 and 9 by Beecham (currently on ClassicsOnline) and I found this audio history of the Royal Philharmonic with numerous excerpts of Beecham speaking. I can't post link from ClassicsOnline, but here it is from AmazonUS:

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B...and Bruises&qid=1463009550&ref_=sr_1_1&sr=8-1


----------



## JosefinaHW

Thomas Beecham, _Beethoven Symphonies_, Number Nine, Live Edinburgh Festival 1956 (on it's way over from Japan)


----------



## D Smith

Inspired by one of TC's many polls. Shostakovich Cello Concerto No.2. Lynn Harrell/Schwarz/Royal Liverpool. This is actually quite a good performance. Harrell is haunting and ironic when needed and Schwarz does a good job with the orchestra.


----------



## JosefinaHW

George O said:


> Henryk Górecki (1933-2010)


You have met him?


----------



## pmsummer

CELESTIAL HIERARCHY
_Rays of Light_
*Hildegard von Bingen*
Sequentia
Benjamin Bagby - director

_Deutsche Harmonia Mundi_


----------



## bejart

Joseph Boulogne, Chevalier de St. George (ca.1739-1799): Violin Concerto in G Major, Op.8

Frantisek Preisler Jr leading the Pilsen Philharmonic Orchestra -- Miroslav Vilimec, violin


----------



## D Smith

Continuing with Shostakovich tonight. His Violin Concerto No. 1 brilliantly performed by Midori and Abbado/Berlin in a live recording. Recommended. Tchaikovsky is great on this disc as well.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Arnold, Symphony No. 7*


----------



## KenOC

D Smith said:


> Continuing with Shostakovich tonight. His Violin Concerto No. 1 brilliantly performed by Midori and Abbado/Berlin in a live recording. Recommended.


One of the greatest works of the 20th century. Originally written "for the desk drawer."


----------



## Balthazar

*Debussy ~ Études*

Mitsuko Uchida at the piano.


----------



## JosefinaHW

pmsummer said:


> Yes, Ferrets have been loved as companion animals for centuries....


----------



## George O

JosefinaHW said:


> You have met him?


No, but I would have been honored to have done so.


----------



## JosefinaHW

eljr said:


> *01/05/2016
> European Concert in Røros*
> 
> *BERLINER PHILHARMONIKER
> SIR SIMON RATTLE
> Vilde Frang*
> 
> Edvard Grieg
> Evening in the Mountains, No. 4 from Lyric Pieces (Version for orchestra) (00:04:33)
> 
> Felix Mendelssohn
> Violin Concerto in E minor (00:34:14)
> 
> Vilde Frang Violin
> 
> Ludwig van Beethoven
> Symphony No. 3 in E flat major Eroica (00:55:10)


The concert was lovely; I watched it two days ago before reading your post here.


----------



## Guest

I must thank Pugg for recommending this artist to me--wow! Such amazing virtuosity and dynamic control. Thank you, thank you!


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Schwarzkopf and Ludwig yin and yang beautifully as Elsa and Ortud. I love the dramatic interplay of pure innocence and Machiavellian intrigue.

I can't imagine a more innocent Elsa than Schwarzkopf (except perhaps for Grummer) and Ludwig's Ortud is pure '_FIER-ce_.'

I never tire of this duet.


----------



## JosefinaHW

:Marschallin Blair: Out of the seven or eight different recordings I have heard of this symphony I have found none of them to sound "ferocious" or "violent" enough. I have not studied Shosti's music in depth yet and I have not even listened with a score in front of me. The recording sound is very good but I think it is better in the HD recording available on ClassicsOnline-Vasily Petrenko. I think Nelsons' is such an expressive conductor and the way he bonds himself with the orchestra to form almost a single organism adds a whole new layer of expression--music becomes visual in the concert hall, especially the DigitalConcertHall, so I look forward to seeing him perform the 10th with the BP.

How does Nelsons play the ferocious second movement of the Shostakovich _Tenth_? I think Jarvi does it in about 4'05"- which is just about perfect for me.

How's the recorded sound?[/QUOTE]


----------



## Pugg

​*Mozart: Piano concertos 17/18*
Christian Zacharias


----------



## tortkis

Michael Nyman: Concertos (EMI)









Double concerto for Saxophone and Cello
John Harle (soprano & alto saxophone), Julian Lloyd Webber (cello), Philharmonia Orchestra / Michael Nyman

Concerto for Harpsichord and Strings
Elisabeth Chojnacka (harpsichord), Michael Nyman String Orchestra / Michael Nyman

Concerto for Trombone and Orchestra
Christian Lindberg (trombone), BBC Symphony Orchestra / Michael Nyman

The harpsichord concerto is a stunning piece.


----------



## Pugg

George O said:


> Samuel Barber (1910-1981): Vanessa
> Libretto by Gian Carlo Menotti (1911-2007)
> 
> Eleanor Steber, Rosalind Elias, Regina Resnik, Nicolai Gedda, Giorgi Tozzi, George Cehanovsky, Robert Nagy
> Metropolitan Opera Orchestra and Chorus / Dmitri Mitropoulos
> 
> 2-LP box set on RCA (NYC), from 1977
> originally released 1958


Such a pleasure to see this, I love vinyl:tiphat:


----------



## Pugg

JosefinaHW said:


> ugg: I have never listened to the full opera; what recording do you recommend? Thanks.


If you never heard it , go for the Naxos.
It's good in sound and quit good singers, I would like to say go with the one I played but: Flagstad had a sore troth 

Other are available:
http://www.prestoclassical.co.uk/w/51882/2


----------



## Pugg

Kontrapunctus said:


> I must thank Pugg for recommending this artist to me--wow! Such amazing virtuosity and dynamic control. Thank you, thank you!


I've learned so much more from you the last months, so it's my very pleasure:tiphat:


----------



## Pugg

JosefinaHW said:


> Samuel Barber, _Vanessa_, BBC Symphony Orchestra Chandos listening via ClassicsOnline


Did you ever heard the Steber one? 
George O post it just a few above yours.


----------



## Pugg

Balthazar said:


> *Debussy ~ Études*
> 
> Mitsuko Uchida at the piano.


Another : essential for all music lovers :tiphat:


----------



## Pugg

​
*Holst*: The Planets
Boult


----------



## Pugg

​
*Renée Fleming*; The art of.:tiphat:


----------



## tortkis

Max Reger: Complete String Trios and Piano Quartets, Vol. 1 - Aperto Piano Quartet (Naxos)








String Trio in A minor, Op. 77b
Piano Quartet in D minor, Op. 113


----------



## Xenakiboy

I'm currently listening to Penderecki's ' Paradise Lost', and I'm enjoying it quite a lot. A very spiffy piece of music!


----------



## Sloe

I am listening to Gösta Nystroem´s third symphony.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Verdi: Requiem*

_Dame Joan Sutherland, Horne, Pavarotti & Talverla
_
Wiener Staatsopernchor/Wiener Philharmoniker, _Sir Georg Solti_:tiphat:


----------



## JosefinaHW

:Marschallin Blair: "How does Nelsons play the ferocious second movement of the Shostakovich _Tenth_? I think Jarvi does it in about 4'05"- which is just about perfect for me." I've been listening to Shosti's symphonies most of the evening now and I've been thinking about the 2nd movement of the 10th.... I don't think that movement is ferocious or violent at all. This has happened to me several times now. I've read in liner notes, reviews, program notes, and God-knows-where-else that a certain piece of music is "X" or "Y" but I don't hear it that way and then I get all worked-up because I think I'm hearing something wrong or whatever, instead of trusting my own gut.

So here is what I have to say about the second movement, I hear frenetic activity and the image that I keep coming back to is what immediately happens after you turn over a large rock in the garden and you find a huge colony of harmless garden ants: there is such an incredible explosion of activity and motion everywhere and you know four minutes is just about how long that takes before you carefully put the rock back down.... :lol: I'm curious to hear your thoughts on this.


----------



## Pugg

*Mascagni:Cavalleria Rusticana*

_Elena Souliotis (Santuzza), Mario del Monaco (Turiddu), Tito Gobbi (Alfio), Stefania Malagù (Lola), Anna Di Stasio (Lucia)_

Teatro dell'Opera di Roma, _Silvio Varviso_


----------



## ShropshireMoose

JosefinaHW said:


> I can't imagine you missing anything, SMoose, but just in case.... I am in process of searching for recordings of Beethoven 2,7 and 9 by Beecham (currently on ClassicsOnline) and I found this audio history of the Royal Philharmonic with numerous excerpts of Beecham speaking. I can't post link from ClassicsOnline, but here it is from AmazonUS:
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B...and Bruises&qid=1463009550&ref_=sr_1_1&sr=8-1


That's a new one on me, thanks for the tip-off!! :tiphat:


----------



## ShropshireMoose

Vivaldi: La Stravaganza, Op.4 Carmel Kaine/Alan Loveday/Academy of St. Martin in the Fields/Sir Neville Marriner

These twelve splendid concertos are brilliantly played here by the soloists and the ASMF, what a gloriously inventive composer Vivaldi was!!


----------



## Pugg

Beach, A:Berceuse, Op. 40 No. 2
from Three Compositions for violin and piano op. 40, arr. for clarinet and orchestra by Stephan Koncz

Cimarosa:Clarinet Concerto in C minor
freely arranged by Arthur Benjamin

Copland:Clarinet Concerto

Debussyréludes - Book 1: No. 8, La fille aux cheveux de lin
from Préludes, Book 1, arr. for clarinet and orchestra by Stephan Koncz

Gershwinrelude No. 1
from Three Preludes for piano solo, arr. for clarinet and orchestra by Stephan Koncz

Spohr:Clarinet Concerto No. 1 in C minor, Op. 26

*Andreas Ottensamer* (clarinet)

Rotterdam Philharmonic, Yannick Nézet-Séguin


----------



## Guest

Ravel
Gaspard de la Nuit

Pogorelich, piano.

Youtube.


----------



## Pugg

*Haydn: Alban Berg Quartett*

String Quartet, Op. 76 No. 2 in D minor 'Fifths'
String Quartet, Op. 76 No. 3 in C major 'Emperor'
String Quartet, Op. 76 No. 4 in B flat major 'Sunrise'


----------



## Rtnrlfy

Music to drown out my boss's droning and soothe workday stress from the Hilliard Ensemble (Morimur, containing music from J.S. Bach):


----------



## bejart

Carl Heinrich Graun (1704-1759) and Johann Gottlieb Graun (1703-1771): Trio Sonata in D Major

Elisabeth Weinzierl and Edmund Wachter, flutes -- Eva Schieferstein, harpsichord


----------



## Pugg

​
*Brahms; Hungarian Dances .*
_V.P Claudio Abbado _


----------



## science

Today,


----------



## Biwa

Maurice Ravel:

Daphnis et Chloë Suites 1 & 2
Ma Mère l'Oye
Bolero

Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra
Bernard Haitink (conductor)

Rotterdam Philharmonic Orchestra
Edo de Waart (conductor)


----------



## pmsummer

A WORCESTER LADYMASS
_"A reconstruction of a 13th century votive Mass to the Virgin Mary, 
based on surviving manuscripts from a Benedectine Abbey in the English 
Midlands. Inserted amid the medieval music are a Credo and Benedicamus 
Domino specially composed for this programme."_ 
*Gavin Bryars*
Trio Medieval
Anna Maria Friman - voice
Linn Andrea Fuglseth - voice
Torunn Østrem Ossum - voice​
_ECM New Series_


----------



## Pugg

​
*Haydn*: Piano Trios HOB. XV: 28, 29, 30 & 31
_Beaux Arts Trio 
_


----------



## Orfeo

*Plus, *

*Alexander Glazunov*
Symphony no. IX (in one movement, orch. Yudin).***
Concerto for Alto Saxophone & String Orchestra.****
Saxophone Quartet.*****
-The USSR State Symphony/Gavriil Yudin.***
-Lev Mikhailov, alto saxophone.****
-The Moscow Radio & Television Large Symphony/Alexander Karneyev.****
-Mikhailov (soprano), Varentsev (tenor), Oselchuk (alto), & Yeremin (baritone).*****

*Nikolai Medtner*
Sonata for Violin and Piano no. III in E minor, op. 57 "Epic."
-Alexander Labko, violin & Yevgeny Svetlanov, piano.


----------



## Vronsky

*Debussy · Ravel · Schumann (Gieseking)*










Claude Debussy: Suite bergamasque *·* Pagodes *·* La Soirée dans Grenade *·* Reflets dans l'eau *·* L'isle joyeuse
Maurice Ravel: Sonatine *·* La vallee des cloches
Robert Schumann: Kreisleriana
Walter Gieseking


----------



## Vasks

_LPs_

*Erb - Overture: The Blacks (Johanos/Turnabout)
Bernstein - Symphony #3 (composer/Columbia)*


----------



## Easy Goer

Schubert - Symphonies 8 & 9. Wilhelm Furtwangler & The Berlin Philharmonic.


----------



## George O

Johann Jacob Froberger (1616-1667)

Music Im Italienischen Stil (Music in the Italian Style)

Colin Tilney, harpsichord

on EMI Reflexe (Germany), from 1977

5 stars


----------



## Rtnrlfy

Drown out the boss part 2: Gil Shaham and Goran Sollscher, Schubert for Two (this has been one of my favorite CDs since it came out - so relaxing)


----------



## Morimur




----------



## Heliogabo

Just received this splendid box set:










Since I didn´t have any of this recordings (one exception: Michelangeli´s _Images_) it has been a great purchase.
I was looking specially for the Boulez/Cleveland and Uchida´s _Etudes_. But I´m open to every surprise. I´ve never heard _Pélleas et Mélisande_, for example.

Now listening:

_Nocturnes, Première Rhapsodie pour clarinette et orchestre, Jeux, La Mer_

The Cleveland Orchestra
Pierre Boulez

Yes, I love Boulez´work on Debussy...


----------



## Pugg

*Donizetti; Don Pasquale*

_Beverly Sills/ Alfredo Kraus/ Donald Gramm/Alan Titus._

Sarah Caldwell conducting this delightful recording.:tiphat:


----------



## Morimur




----------



## D Smith

Celebrating Faure's birthday here today. Starting with, what else, the Requiem in this gorgeous recording by Davis/New Philharmonia/Ambrosian Singers. Lucia Popp and Sigmund Nimsgern are the soloists.


----------



## deprofundis

Now im lisening to this new cd called *How fair thou art biblical passion of palestrina *the King's singers, it's sounded good best Palestrina i heard so far but it could sould better, maybe slight instrumentation would have been welcome but this is strickly a vocal music cd.


----------



## Jeff W

*In which there is Glazunov*

Good afternoon TC!

View attachment 84437


I'm going to start today with Glazunov's Symphony No. 3 and the first movement to the incomplete Symphony No. 9. Jose Serebrier conducts the Royal Scottish National Orchestra.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Schubert piano works part two and Mahler's symphonies part three.

_Trois Marches Héroiques_ for piano duet D.602 (1818 or 1824), _Deutscher Tanz_ in G-minor and _Zwei Ländler_ in E for piano duet D.618 (1818) _Trois Marches Militaires_ for piano duet D.733 (c. 1818), _Wanderer-Fantasie_ in C D.760 (1822), Piano Sonata [no.13] in A D.664 (1819 or 1825) and Piano Sonata [no.14] in A-minor D.784 (1823):
























Symphony no.5 (1901-02) and Symphony no.6 in A-minor (1903-04 - rev. 1906):


----------



## Kivimees

Kontrapunctus said:


> I must thank Pugg for recommending this artist to me--wow! Such amazing virtuosity and dynamic control. Thank you, thank you!


Cover art: Landscape with a traveller, E.Zak.

Very nice!


----------



## Balthazar

*Ravel ~ Works for Solo Piano*

Inspired by the Ravel thread. Angela Hewitt at the piano.


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1971 - '78.


----------



## Vaneyes

Pugg said:


> ​
> *Haydn*: Piano Trios HOB. XV: 28, 29, 30 & 31
> _Beaux Arts Trio
> _


Must Have aka Essential.


----------



## Vaneyes

JosefinaHW said:


> Vogner? Wagner?--what does it mean when you spell it "Vogner"?


Justa guttural preference.


----------



## worov




----------



## Vaneyes

ShropshireMoose said:


> I love this symphony {Elgar 3, w. A. Davis}wholeheartedly and without reservation, I was at the premiere at the Royal Festival Hall on the 15th February, 1998, and bought the CD on the way out. A great symphony and an inspired performance.


Lucky you. Yes, Moose, we must salute Anthony Payne. 'Tis rarity and joy when a posthumously-constructed work seamlessly joins the oeuvre. :tiphat:


----------



## D Smith

More Fauré on his birthday. Steven Isserlis plays all his cello works accompanied by Pascal Devoyon in a gorgeous album. Recommended.


----------



## Gouldanian

Serenity...


----------



## AClockworkOrange

Franz Liszt's tone poem "Ce qu'on entend sur la montagne" after Voctor Hugo.

Bernard Haitink leads the London Philharmonic Orchestra wonderfully in this performance.


----------



## DavidA

Beethoven Piano concerto 3 / Clara Haskill


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Bartok, Concerto for Orchestra.*


----------



## Guest

Ravel
Various

Samson Francois









via Spotify.


----------



## bejart

Alessandro Rolla (1757-1841): Viola Concerto in C Major, BI.541

Giuseppe Bruno leading the Orchsetra del Conservatorio di La Spezia -- Fabrizio Merlini, viola


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Beethoven, Symphony No. 6*

I'm reading *This Is Your Brain on Music*, the author being a former sound engineer. He mentions the sound of the oboes in Karajan's recording among the church acoustic. I never paid much attention to that kind of thing, so I'm waiting to hear the oboes.


----------



## George O

Dmitri Shostakovich (1906-1975): 24 Preludes & Fugues for Piano, op 87 (1950-51)

Vladimir Ashkenazy, piano

2-CD set on Decca (USA), from 1999

5 stars


----------



## bejart

Haydn: Piano Trio No.39 in G Major

Beaux Arts Trio: Menahem Pressler, piano -- Isadore Cohen, violin -- Bernard Greenhouse, cello


----------



## Guest

Very powerful but listenable contemporary music. Excellent sound.


----------



## Dedalus

Benjamin Britten's Piano Concerto played by Benjamin Grosvenor

And Britten's Violin Concerto played by Janine Jansen


----------



## JosefinaHW

Franz von Suppe _Extremum Judicium_ (elaboration of _Requiem in D Minor_) for concert hall performance, both 1855



No YouTube of the _Extremum_, following is the _Requiem_:


----------



## bejart

Jan Ladislav Dussek (1760-1812): Grande Sonata in C Major for Four Hands, Op.48

Hanus Barton and Jana Macharackova, piano


----------



## deprofundis

After lisening to noiseband all day i needed pleasant sweet harmony, so i am lisening to *How fair thou art- biblical passion by Palestrina* on a label im not familiar whit_ signum _classics.I did have a Palestrina cd it was missa Papae Marcelli, i was a tad disapointed by Palestrina but i only heard on version of this and i favor motets over masses so i'm bias.But now i like what i heard the King's singers are a wonderfull ensemble, Palestrina shine over there rendition and i strongly disagree whit The gardian puting a 3 stars out of 5 this cd is at least 4 out of 5.It made me appreciated the geneous of the great Palestrina.I strongly recommend this cd,


----------



## musicmemi

currently listening to my song called"heather" which is a piano freestyle. 
i plan hopefully to have it mixed ,eq'd. etc. by the end of this month before posting it to iTunes . So download it while you still can for free. Depending how many people like it i might work on the sheets for it through sybelius.


__
https://soundcloud.com/papuhleandocka%2Fheather


----------



## Pugg

*Debussy:*
"La Mer" (October 16, 1961 New York, Manhattan Center),
"Prelude to the Afternoon of a Faun" (September 28, 1960 New York, Manhattan Center),
"Jeux" (May 2, 1960 New York, Manhattan Center),
"Nocturnes I&2: Clouds and Festival" (September 28, 1960 New York, Manhattan Center)
New York Philharmonic


----------



## Pugg

Balthazar said:


> *Ravel ~ Works for Solo Piano*
> 
> Inspired by the Ravel thread. Angela Hewitt at the piano.


As Vaneyes use to say: Essential :tiphat:


----------



## Pugg

bejart said:


> Haydn: Piano Trio No.39 in G Major
> 
> Beaux Arts Trio: Menahem Pressler, piano -- Isadore Cohen, violin -- Bernard Greenhouse, cello


A must have for Hayden fans :tiphat:


----------



## Pugg

​
*Scharwenka*, X:
Piano Sonata No. 2 in E flat major Op. 36
'Im Freien' 5 Tonbilder, Op. 38, No. 1
'Im Freien' 5 Tonbilder, Op. 38, No. 2

*Tchaikovsky*:
Grand Sonata for Piano in G major Op. 37
Romance in F minor, Op. 5

*Joseph Moo*g (piano)


----------



## Pugg

*Mahler: Symphony no 3*

_Christa Ludwig/ Leonard Bernstein_


----------



## Sloe

I am listening to Hilding Rosenberg´s fourth symphony "Johannes Uppenbarelse".

Very beautiful and lots of singing.


----------



## Pugg

​Inspired by another thread :

*Prokofiev: Symphony 6 & 7*
_Vladimir Ashkenazy _


----------



## deprofundis

Im lisening to saints and siners compilation box-set cd 9, featuring* Claudio Merulo *on Organ, it's cool i have some of his organ works, i may purchassed some more of his organ work.Than how about some* Giovanni Gabrielli *ahh what a classical composer of pure geneous this guy was, i may in a near future purchased more gabrielli.Some compilation or traps but saints and siners remain fill whit gems, on naxos on of the cheapest box-set i paid, was it Worth it 10cds for 60$, darn straight.

If your a newbie to medieval or renaissance music i says get this, if your an Advanced classical lisener you may wont to get it there is probably stuff you dont have.


----------



## Pugg

*Verdi: Rigoletto*

_Renato Bruson (Rigoletto), Andrea Rost (Gilda), Roberto Alagna (Il Duca di Montova)_, Dimitri Kavrakos (Sparafucile), Mariana Pentcheva (Maddalena), Giorgio Giuseppini (Monterone), Antonella Trevisan (Giovanna), Silvestro Sammaritano (Marullo), Ernesto Gavazzi (Borsa), Antonio de Gobbi (Conte di Ceprano), Nicoletta Zanini (Contessa di Ceprano), Marilena Laurenza (Paggio)

Orchestra E Coro Del Teatro Alla Scala, *Riccardo Muti*

Live recording 2009:tiphat:


----------



## schigolch




----------



## ArtMusic




----------



## Pugg

​
*Grieg*; Peer Gynt+ Piano Concerto (Curzon)
Fleldstad / LSO (1958)


----------



## Pugg

​
*Vianna da Motta*:Symphony À Pátria 'To the Fatherland'

Chula do Douro
Impromptus (3) on Portuguese Popular Motifs
Dona Ines de Castro - Overture

Royal Liverpool Philharmonic Orchestra, Alvaro Cassuto


----------



## bejart

Antonio Vivaldi (1678-1741): Bassoon Concerto in C Major, RV 477

Bela Drahos conducting the Nicolaus Esterhazy Sinfonia -- Tamas Benkocs, bassoon


----------



## fluteman

Christopher Rouse - Grammy nominated CD


----------



## Pugg

​*Albert, E*:

String Quartet No. 2 in E flat major, Op. 11
String Quartet No. 1 in A minor, Op. 7

Reinhold-Quartett


----------



## Vronsky

*Berlioz: Symphonie fantastique (Cluytens)*










Hector Berlioz: Symphonie fantastique
André Cluytens *·* Philharmonia Orchestra


----------



## realdealblues

*Alfred Brendel
Complete Philips Recordings
CD32









Ludwig Van Beethoven
*Piano Sonata #12 in A-flat, Op. 26
Piano Sonata #13 in E-flat, Op. 27/1
*[Rec. 1977]*
Piano Sonata #14 in C-sharp minor, Op. 27/2"Moonlight"
*[Rec. 1972]*
Piano Sonata #15 in D, Op. 28 "Pastorale"*
[Rec. 1977]

CD33









Ludwig Van Beethoven
*Piano Sonata #16 in G, Op. 31/1
Piano Sonata #17 in D minor, Op. 31/2 "Tempest"
*[Rec. 1977]*
Piano Sonata #18 in E-flat, Op. 31/3"The Hunt"
Piano Sonata #19 in G minor, Op. 49/1*
[Rec. 1975]

CD34








*
*Ludwig Van Beethoven
*Piano Sonata #20 in G, Op. 49/2
*[Rec. 1977]*
Piano Sonata #21 in C, Op. 53 "Waldstein"
*[Rec. 1973]*
Piano Sonata #22 in F, Op. 54
*[Rec. 1977]*
Piano Sonata #23 in F minor, Op. 57 "Appassionata"*
[Rec. 1970]*


----------



## Retyc

I'm currently trying to get into the works of the second viennese school, since I'm mostly interested in 20th century classical music...


----------



## Vasks

_Elliott essentials on vinyl_

*Carter - String Quartet #2 (Composers Qrt/Nonesuch)
Carter - Double Concerto (Prausnitz/Columbia)*


----------



## pmsummer

NAIVE & SENTIMENTAL MUSIC
*John Adam*
Los Angeles Philharmonic
Esa-Pekka Salonen - conductor

_Nonesuch_


----------



## Pugg

​*Mozart:Aria's / Lucia Popp*

One off the best Mozart discs available.:tiphat:


----------



## D Smith

Getting an early start on Saturday Symphony: Kraus Symphony in C minor. Concerto Köln. I had never heard Kraus before so ended up listening to all 4 symphonies on this disc. I found them very pleasant and well done and will listen to more of his work in the future.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Massenet: Manon*

_Beverly Sills, Nicolai Gedda, Gérard Souzay, Gabriel Bacquier_

Ambrosian Opera Chorus, New Philharmonia Orchestra, _Julius Rudel_:tiphat:


----------



## DavidA

Mozart Piano concerto 24

Gould / CBC Symphony / Susskind


----------



## jim prideaux

Sibelius-Pohjola's Daughter/Nightride and Sunrise/Lemminkainen Suite, performed by Jarvi and the Gothenburg S.O.


----------



## realdealblues

*Alfred Brendel
Complete Philips Recordings
CD35









Ludwig Van Beethoven
*Piano Sonata #24 in F-sharp, Op. 78 "For Therese"*
[Rec. 1970]
*Piano Sonata #25 in G, Op. 79*
[Rec. 1972]
*Piano Sonata #26 in E-flat, Op. 81a "Les Adieux"*
[Rec. 1977]
*Piano Sonata #27 in E minor, Op. 90
Piano Sonata #28 in A minor, Op. 101*
[Rec. 1975]
*
*CD36*









*Ludwig Van Beethoven
*Piano Sonata #29 in B-flat, Op. 106 "Hammerklavier"*
[Rec. 1970]
*Piano Sonata #30 in E, Op. 109*
[Rec. 1975]

CD37









Ludwig Van Beethoven
*Piano Sonata #31 in A-flat, Op. 110*
[Rec. 1973]
*Piano Sonata #32 in C minor, Op. 111*
[Rec. 1970]*
Andante Favori in F, WoO 57
*[Rec. 1973]*


----------



## Arsakes

Alexander Glazunov

Symphony No. 1 - 5
Oriental Rhapsody, Op. 29
Ballade, Op. 78
Overture No. 1 & 2 on Three Greek Themes (Op. 3 & 6)
Serenade No. 1 & 2 (Op. 7 & 11)
Two pieces for Cello and Orchestra, Op. 20


----------



## Vaneyes

A recent arrival. The best of two worlds--*Scriabin* and Richter. Recorded 1972, good mono.


----------



## Arsakes

Jeff W said:


> Good afternoon TC!
> 
> View attachment 84437
> 
> 
> I'm going to start today with Glazunov's Symphony No. 3 and the first movement to the incomplete Symphony No. 9. Jose Serebrier conducts the Royal Scottish National Orchestra.


There was a female user here who venerated Glazunov to the level of the best Russian composer.

Now I understand why. Glazunov works are very good. They're not indeed as impressive as his master, Rimsky-Korsakov, but they're "Ippolitov-Ivanov good"! But Glazunov has far more works than Ippolitov Ivanov... 
So there exists a bigger Romantic Russian musical heaven for us!


----------



## Vaneyes

Pugg said:


> A must have for Hayden fans :tiphat:


And Haydn fans. :tiphat:


----------



## Mahlerian

Arsakes said:


> There *was* a female user here who venerated Glazunov to the level of the best Russian composer.


Shhh, Huilunsoittaja is still here.


----------



## tortkis

Reger: The String Quartets - Drolc Quartet (DG)


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Beethoven, Symphony No. 5*

I haven't heard the Kleiber recording in a long time. All I can say is, holy smokes!


----------



## CDs

Manxfeeder said:


> *Beethoven, Symphony No. 5*
> 
> I haven't heard the Kleiber recording in a long time. All I can say is, holy smokes!
> 
> View attachment 84471


Very good recording!


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

Very good recording!

Now that's an understatement. :lol:


----------



## Balthazar

* Dvořák ~ Piano Trios *

_No. 3 in F minor, Op. 65
No. 4 in E minor, Op. 90 "Dumky"_

The fourth has the nickname, but the third is my personal favorite.


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

Chamber music has never been near the top of my list of preferred musical genre. I's far more likely to listen to opera, choral, lieder and other vocal music, symphonic music, concertos, and solo instrumental works. Nevertheless, I quite like Brahms' chamber works... perhaps as much or more than any of his work (with the exception of the German Requiem)... and my wife is sleeping in the next room after a long work day... so something at a lower volume was required. Beside which... I quite like the Alexander String Quartet. I'm seriously contemplating picking up another couple discs by them. Beyond the Brahms... and the Beethoven quartets, which I have put off purchasing for far too long, I'm also intrigued by their recordings of works by Ravel, Jerome Kern, Zoltán Kodály, Béla Bartók, César Cano, and others. Huilunsoittaja might be interested... or already know/own their recordings of Glazunov.


----------



## TurnaboutVox




----------



## bejart

Johann Wilhelm Wilms (1772-1847): Symphony No.4 in C Minor, Op.23

Howard Griffiths conducting the NDR Radiophilharmonie


----------



## Sloe

I am listening on radio to the first symphony by Ludwig van Beethoven.

Edit for Pugg:

Orchestra: Academy of St Martin in the Fields
Conductor: Joshua Bell

It was a part of a live performance.
Since I was outside in a rather cold weather not being dressed that much I had no desire to edit especially since I have a mobile phone working so bad that writing even the simplest sentence can be a hard struggle. I am not that familiar with it so I had to use the TrackID application. Certainly good music and rewarding 25 minutes that makes being outside in cold weather worth it.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Beethoven, Symphony No. 6*


----------



## KenOC

Shostakovich's 6th Symphony, always a favorite of mine, here in a great performance by (wait for it) Oleg Caetani and the Giuseppe Verdi Orchestra of Milan. Yes indeed. Caetani BTW is the son of Igor Markevitch.


----------



## George O

Manxfeeder said:


> *Beethoven, Symphony No. 5*
> 
> I haven't heard the Kleiber recording in a long time. All I can say is, holy smokes!
> 
> View attachment 84471


My personal favorite performance of it.


----------



## tortkis

J. S. Bach: Brandenburg concert n°3 BWV 1048
Cristián Alvear, Pablo Olivares, Fernando Abarca & Andrés Pantoja









Arrangement for guitar quartet. Very nice.


----------



## JosefinaHW

(_a few days early_) Bach,_ Pentecost Arias_, Bach-Collegium Stuttgart, Helmuth Rilling

Listening via ClassicsOnline


----------



## Pugg

​
*Haydn*:Keyboard Concerto No. 11 in D major, HobXVIII:11
Cadenza: Alexandre Tharaud (with quotation of Marche Turque)

*Mozart*iano Concerto No. 9 in E-flat major, K271 "Jeunehomme"
Rondo for Piano & Orchestra in A major, K386

_Ch'io mi scordi di te?... Non temer, amato bene, K505

Joyce DiDonato (mezzo-soprano)_

*Alexandre Tharaud *(piano)

Les Violons du Roy, Bernard Labadie


----------



## Pugg

Manxfeeder said:


> *Beethoven, Symphony No. 5*
> 
> I haven't heard the Kleiber recording in a long time. All I can say is, holy smokes!
> 
> View attachment 84471


Essential, must have:tiphat:


----------



## Pugg

Sloe said:


> I am listening on radio to the first symphony by Ludvig van Beethoven.


Please , tell us al about it.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Vivaldi*: Concertos

Flute Concerto RV427
Cello Concerto for piccolo cello, strings & continuo in G major RV 414
Flute Concertos (6), Op. 10

Jean-Pierre Rampal (flute)

I Solisti Veneti, Claudio Scimone

Cost almost noting , but what a joy :tiphat:


----------



## JosefinaHW

(_just arrived today!_) Bach, _Keyboard Works_, Angela Hewitt, Hyperion 15-discs (To accompany a weekend full of reading, hopefully)

Fantasia in C minor, BWV906
Two-part Inventions Nos. 1-15, BWV772-786
Three-part Inventions (Sinfonias) Nos. 1-15, BWV787-801
Chromatic Fantasia & Fugue in D minor, BWV903
English Suites Nos. 1-6, BWV806-811
French Suites Nos. 1-6, BWV812-817
Partitas Nos. 1-6, BWV825-830
The Well-Tempered Clavier, Books 1 & 2
2008 Recording
Italian Concerto, BWV971
Capriccio sopra la lontananza del suo fratello dilettissimo, BWV992
Capriccio in E major, BWV993
Duets Nos. 1-4, BWV802-805
French Overture in B minor, BWV831
Goldberg Variations, BWV988
Toccatas, BWV910-916
Fantasia & Fugue in A minor, BWV904
Aria Variata in A minor, BWV989 'alla Maniera Italiana'
Keyboard Sonata in D major, BWV963
Suite in A major, BWV832
Suite in F minor, BWV823
Adagio in G major, BWV968
Fugue in C major, BWV953
Chorale Prelude BWV728 'Jesu, meine Zuversicht'
Chorale Prelude BWV691 'Wer nun den lieben Gott lässt walten'
Fantasia & Fugue in A minor, BWV944
Nine Little Preludes, BWV924-930
Six Little Preludes, BWV933-938
Five Little Preludes, BWV939-943
Prelude in C minor, BWV999
Prelude & Fugue in A minor, BWV894
Aria Variata in A minor, BWV989 'alla Maniera Italiana'
Keyboard Sonata in D Minor, BWV964



(Pugg, if you happen to see this post I know you are going to ask how I am going to concentrate while listening to all that Bach.... Sometimes the more I have to concentrate on what I'm reading, the more engaging the music I'm listening to has to be. 'just the way it is.  )


----------



## Pugg

JosefinaHW said:


> (_just arrived today!_) Bach, _Keyboard Works_, Angela Hewitt, Hyperion 15-discs (To accompany a weekend full of reading, hopefully)
> 
> Fantasia in C minor, BWV906
> Two-part Inventions Nos. 1-15, BWV772-786
> Three-part Inventions (Sinfonias) Nos. 1-15, BWV787-801
> Chromatic Fantasia & Fugue in D minor, BWV903
> English Suites Nos. 1-6, BWV806-811
> French Suites Nos. 1-6, BWV812-817
> Partitas Nos. 1-6, BWV825-830
> The Well-Tempered Clavier, Books 1 & 2
> 2008 Recording
> Italian Concerto, BWV971
> Capriccio sopra la lontananza del suo fratello dilettissimo, BWV992
> Capriccio in E major, BWV993
> Duets Nos. 1-4, BWV802-805
> French Overture in B minor, BWV831
> Goldberg Variations, BWV988
> Toccatas, BWV910-916
> Fantasia & Fugue in A minor, BWV904
> Aria Variata in A minor, BWV989 'alla Maniera Italiana'
> Keyboard Sonata in D major, BWV963
> Suite in A major, BWV832
> Suite in F minor, BWV823
> Adagio in G major, BWV968
> Fugue in C major, BWV953
> Chorale Prelude BWV728 'Jesu, meine Zuversicht'
> Chorale Prelude BWV691 'Wer nun den lieben Gott lässt walten'
> Fantasia & Fugue in A minor, BWV944
> Nine Little Preludes, BWV924-930
> Six Little Preludes, BWV933-938
> Five Little Preludes, BWV939-943
> Prelude in C minor, BWV999
> Prelude & Fugue in A minor, BWV894
> Aria Variata in A minor, BWV989 'alla Maniera Italiana'
> Keyboard Sonata in D Minor, BWV964
> 
> 
> 
> (Pugg, if you happen to see this post I know you are going to ask how I am going to concentrate while listening to all that Bach.... Sometimes the more I have to concentrate on what I'm reading, the more engaging the music I'm listening to has to be. 'just the way it is.  )


No, I am not, if there's anyone who's likes multi tasking it's me :tiphat:

Great choice by the way


----------



## Guest

A powerful reminder that this wonderful pianist was taken from us at a far too young age.


----------



## Pugg

Kontrapunctus said:


> A powerful reminder that this wonderful pianist was taken from us at a far too young age.


I do have to wait another whole week before it's arriving


----------



## nightscape

*Dvořák* - Piano Concerto (Nelsons/City of Birmingham/Hough)










*Atterberg* (Jarvi/Gothenburg)

Symphony No. 3, 'West Coast Pictures' 

Three Nocturnes

Vittorioso










*Copland* - Symphony No. 3 (Oue/Minnesota)










*Khachaturian* - Symphony No. 2 (Jarvi/Royal Scottish)










*Freitas Branco* - Vathek (Cassuto/RTÉ National)


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mendelssohn: Symphony No. 2 in B flat major, Op. 52 'Lobgesang'*
_Christiane Karg, Christina Landshamer (sopranos) & Michael Schade (tenor)_

Chorus & Orchestra of Bavarian Radio,* Pablo Heras-Casado*:tiphat:


----------



## AClockworkOrange

Franz Schubert's String Quartet No.8 in B flat major and Ludwig van Beethoven's String Quartet No.1 in F major (Op.18) performed by the Busch Quartet.

I finally picked up the Busch Quartet/Ensemble set after holding off purchasing it for some time. I wish I hadn't hesitated now.

This performance of Schubert's Quartet is wonderful, played with great a feel for the music. The sound quality is equally impressive for the age of the recording - sharp and clear with no flaws.

The Beethoven Quartet can be praised equally.

The performances and recordings in both pieces create an intimate atmosphere which transcends the Mono recording.


----------



## bz3

Finishing up Bruckner 7 - Jochum/Dresden

Beginning Mahler 7 - Bernstein/NYPO

Maybe I'll listen forever.


----------



## Pugg

bz3 said:


> Finishing up Bruckner 7 - Jochum/Dresden
> 
> Beginning Mahler 7 - Bernstein/NYPO
> 
> Maybe I'll listen forever.


That's a very long time..... forever.....


----------



## Dr Johnson

Pugg said:


> That's a very long time..... forever.....


Ewig... ewig... .


----------



## Pugg

​*Mahler; Symphony no 4
Lucia Pop / Klaus Tennstedt*


----------



## CDs

Smetana - Richard III


----------



## Pugg

​
*Donizetti: La Fille du Régiment*

_Dame Joan Sutherland, Luciano Pavarotti, Spiro Malas & Monica Sinclair_

Orchestra & Chorus of the Royal Opera House, Covent Garden,_ Richard Bonynge_



> "Even Dame Joan Sutherland has rarely, if ever, made an opera recording so totally enjoyable and involving as this. With the same cast (including chorus and orchestra) as at Covent Garden, it was recorded immediately after a series of live performances in the Royal Opera House, and both the comedy and the pathos come over with an intensity born of communication with live audiences. That impression is the more vivid on this superb CD transfer. As with some of Decca's early CD transfers, you could do with more bands to separate items and it strikes one as odd not to indicate separately the most spectacular of Luciano Pavarotti's contributions, his brief but important solo in the finale to Act 1, which was the specific piece which prompted the much-advertised boast 'King of the High Cs'. For those who want to find it, it comes at 2'58" in band 13 of the first disc. Dazzling as the young Pavarotti's singing is, it's Sutherland's performance which, above all, gives glamour to the set, for here in the tomboy Marie she found a character through whom she could at once display her vocal brilliance, her ability to con- vey pathos and equally her sense of fun. The reunion of Marie with the men of her regiment and later with Tonio makes one of the most heartwarming operatic scenes on record.
> The recording is one of Decca's most brilliant, not perhaps quite so clear on inner detail as some, but more atmospheric. Though there are one or two deliberately comic touches that approach the limit of vulgarity, the production is generally admirable. The sound at once takes one to the theatre, without any feeling of a cold, empty studio." Gramophone Classical Music Guide, 2010





> "Sutherland is in turn brilliantly comic and pathetically affecting...Pavarotti is an engaging hero and his sequence of high Cs at the end of his aria, 'Pour mon ame', must count as among the most dashing ever recorded....a brilliant, happy opera set." Penguin Guide, 2011 edition


----------



## Xenakiboy

Schoenberg's 11 disk Boulez box set, I LOVE IT!!!!!


----------



## dgee

Xenakiboy said:


> Schoenberg's 11 disk Boulez box set, I LOVE IT!!!!!


Yep! and great Avi dude - X was very resentful of the lack of recognition Corb gave him for that...

I've been listening to this and it's great - Ravel Melodies









Also the newish Currentzis Cosi and Figaro which have a lot going for them. Lovely clean and stylish playing and singing and just check out how fun a Mozart recit can be in the 2010s!!!


----------



## DavidA

Prokofiev Piano concerto 2 / Bronfman


----------



## Pugg

​
*Brahms - Hungarian Dances*

Hungarian Dances (excerpts)
Klavierstücke (8), Op. 76
Waltzes (16), Op. 39

*Cédric Tiberghien* (piano)



> "Tiberghien's weighty sensitivity and deep range of colour prove telling. The Hungarian Dances balance bravura with a dark refinement of mood and cover a much wider emotional spectrum than we usually imagine they possess. The Waltzes, infinitely graceful, are tinged with hints of quiet regret. Very beautiful and highly recommended." The Guardian, 10th October 2008 ****


----------



## eljr

*Trevor Pinnock / The English Concert
Bach: Brandenburg Concertos Nos. 1-3*


----------



## Barbebleu

Mozart/Strauss Oboe Concertos - Heinz Holliger. Just delightful playing of two beautiful concertos.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Schubert: Partsongs *

Gebet (Du Urquell aller güte) D815 (Fouqué)
Viola Tunnard (piano)
Elizabethan Singers, Louis Halsey

Nachthelle, D892 (Seidl)
Viola Tunnard (piano)
Elizabethan Singers, Louis Halsey

Gott in der Natur D757 (Kleist)
Viola Tunnard (piano)
Elizabethan Singers, Louis Halsey

Jünglingswonne, D983
Viola Tunnard (piano)
Elizabethan Singers, Louis Halsey

Ständchen 'Zögernd leise', D920/921
Viola Tunnard (piano)
Elizabethan Singers, Louis Halsey

Der Gondelfahrer, D809
Viola Tunnard (piano)
Elizabethan Singers, Louis Halsey

Psalm 23 'Gott ist mein Hirt', D706
Viola Tunnard (piano)
Elizabethan Singers, Louis Halsey

Gott im Ungewitter, D985
Viola Tunnard (piano)
Elizabethan Singers, Louis Halsey

Chor der Engel, D440
Viola Tunnard (piano)
Elizabethan Singers, Louis Halsey


----------



## Barbebleu

Next up, this gem.


----------



## Reichstag aus LICHT

Dr Johnson said:


> Ewig... ewig...


Your wish is my command









...sorry, I thought you said "earwig"


----------



## pmsummer

THE VIOLA IN MY LIFE
_I - IV_
*Morton Feldman*
Marek Konstantynowicz - viola
Cikada Ensemble
Norwegian Radio Orchestra
Christian Eggen - conductor

_ECM New Series_


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mendelssohn*: Octet
Janacek Quartet.


----------



## Badinerie

Gershwin...starting to get the urge back toward classical music again. Easing my way back in.


----------



## pmsummer

TEATRO LIRICO
_Sonatas and Dances from 17th Century Italy and Slovakia_
*Teatro Lirico*
Milos Valent - violin, viola
Maxine Eilander - Spanish and Italian harps
Erin Headley - viola da gamba, lirone
Stephen Stubbs - baroque guitar, chitarrone, director

_ECM New Series_


----------



## Manxfeeder

Badinerie said:


> . Easing my way back in.


I'm reminded of a BBC commentator who commented on the clarinet introduction: it's as if a woman in a formfitting red dress is walking into a bar. With this piece, it's more like slinking your way in.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Saint-Saens, Symphony in A major.*

This is a lovely piece, and written at such a young age.


----------



## Vasks

_Positively Polish_

*Elsner - Overture to "Andromeda" (Dawidow/Dux)
Chopin - Scherzo #2 (Wild/Chesky)
Szymanowski - Violin Sonata (Lack/Vox)
Baird - Symphony #3 (Krenz/Olympia)*


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Kraus, Symphony in C Minor*

Thanks to the Saturday Symphonies, I'm revisiting something I haven't heard in a long time and probably should have revisited sooner.


----------



## Pugg

​
Kraus - Sacred Works

Miserere VB 4
Requiem
Stella coeli VB 10

Annemei Blessing-Leyhausen, Paul Gerhard Adam, Carmen Schüller & Julian Prégardien

Ekkehard Abele Deutscher Kammerchor & La Stagione Frankfurt, Michael Schneider


----------



## George O

Havergal Brian (1876-1942)

Symphony No. 6 "Sinfonia Tragica" (1948

Symphony No. 16 (1960)

London Philharmonic Orchestra / Myer Fredman

on Lyrita (Buckinghamshire, England), from 1975


----------



## Mahlerian

Saturday Symphony:
Kraus: Symphony in C minor
Swedish Chamber Orchestra, cond. Sundkvist









Wow, this is actually pretty good. It's probably only so far down the list because of its unfamiliarity.

Schoenberg: Piano Works
Glenn Gould









Lassus: Lagrime di San Petro
Ensemble Vocal Europeen, dir. Herreweghe


----------



## Pugg

​
*Rossini: Armida*

*Renee Fleming (Armida)*,Gregory Kunde (Rinaldo), Bruce Fowler (Carlo), Donald Kaasch (Goffredo), Carlo Bosi (Eustazio), Jeffrey Francis (Gernando), Iorio Zennaro (Ubaldo), Ildebrando D'Arcangelo (Idradote), Sergey Zadvorny (Astarotte)

Bologna Teatro Comunale Orchestra & Chorus ,_ Daniele Gatti concuting 
_


----------



## Badinerie

Lesley Garrett actually, I do like her voice. On this disc the Handel and the Giordani are v good. This is the area where she shines, not in the Verdi or Puccini, although she puts in a perfectly respectable performance there. My fave on this disc is Tomasso Giordani's 'Caro Mio Ben'


----------



## Guest

Pugg said:


> I do have to wait another whole week before it's arriving


Patience is not one of my virtues, either!


----------



## senza sordino

It's been a couple of weeks since I've posted here. I've listened to music in that time, but not as much as some of you. Life gets in the way. Here's what's been going on in those two weeks.

Corelli Violin Sonatas
View attachment 84513


Beethoven Middle String Quartets, op 59 and 74
View attachment 84514


Mahler Symphonies 4, 5 and 6. 
View attachment 84515


Schoenberg String Quartet no 1 and Verklärte Nacht
View attachment 84516


Not all on one day, but spread thinly over two weeks. I still have a habit of listening to my music each day chronologically. The Mahler disks are pretty good. The sixth needs more cowbell. The fifth was exciting to listen to. I really like that Schoenberg disk, so clear. I think I prefer the sextet version for Verklärte because on this disk it seems so crystal clear like swimming in clean waters as opposed to the string orchestra version which seems like swimming through murky waters.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Debussy*

Boulez and Debussy.


----------



## Jeff W

*In which there is the Saturday Symphony*

Good afternoon TC!

View attachment 84520


Getting started off right away with my Saturday Symphony listening. Joseph Martin Kraus is a name new to me but I like what I'm hearing so far. Petter Sundkvist conducts the Swedish Chamber Orchestra in the Olympie Overture and the Symphonies VB 144 (in E flat major), VB 139 (in C major) and this week's Saturday Symphony, VB 142 (in C minor).


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Kraus, Requiem
*

I was unaware of this piece until Pugg posted it. Since today is Kraus day with the Saturday Symphonies, this is a nice turn off the beaten path.


----------



## bejart

Ignaz Pleyel (1757-1831): String Sextet in F Major, Ben 261

Janacek Quartet with Bohuslav Matousek on 2nd viola and Miloslav Jelinek on double bass: Milos Vacek and Viteslav Zvadilik, violins -- Jan Reznicek, viola -- Bretislav Vybiral, cello


----------



## Arsakes

*Jean Sibelius*

Symphony No.5 & 6
The Oceanides
The Swan of Tuonela
Piano Quintet in G Minor
The Wood Nymph
Pohjola's Daughter


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Bach, Inventions and Sinfonias*

Simone Dinnerstein.


----------



## D Smith

Returning to a favourite recording today: Bruckner Symphony No. 4 Karajan/Berlin (1880 version Haas). This remains the best and most transcendent recording I've heard of this work (though I love others as well- Jochum, Wand). Very recommended.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

*Elizabeth Maconchy
The Complete String Quartets Vol 2 - Nos 5-8*
Bingham String Quartet [Unicorn - Kanchana, 1999]

These four string quartets are excellent. The Bartokian influence is most obvious, but whatever Britten was drinking in, Maconchy was obviously imbibing something of the same. She was a pupil of Vaughan Williams (his influence doesn't assert itself much in these works from the mid-40s to the mid 60s) and cites her other influences as Janacek, Berg and Hindemith.

But as I was saying, these quartets are splendidly crafted and original: how did they get so neglected? There is no contemporary recording available so I've tracked down volumes 1 and 3 second hand on t'internet, the especially well-received volume 3 (Mistry Quartet) from Massachusets.

The Bingham quartet (who?) are top notch and the slightly dry recording is excellent. Anyone interested in this repertoire can buy with confidence, if you can find a copy, that is.










*
Britten
Les illuminations, song cycle for high voice & strings, Op. 18
Serenade, for tenor, horn & strings, Op. 31
Nocturne, for tenor, 7 instruments & strings, Op. 60*
Radek Baborák, Horn; Ian Bostridge, tenor; Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra , Simon Rattle

What else can I say about this disc? It's outstanding, and has rarely been out of my trusty CD player this week.


----------



## ProudSquire

*Brahms *

Piano Quartet No. 2 in A major Op.26


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Richafort, Requiem*

Sad, contemplative, peaceful, well-sung by the Huelgas Ensemble.


----------



## ShropshireMoose

Beethoven: Piano Concerto No.3 in C Minor, Op.37 Solomon/Philharmonia Orchestra/Herbert Menges

Still my favourite performance of this concerto, even after 35 years. It truly is miraculous.


----------



## Guest

Kurtág & Ligeti
Music for Viola

Kim Kashkashian


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Schoenberg, Serenade Op. 24*


----------



## deprofundis

Ockay i was lisening to *luzzacho Luzzaschi *his madrigals on glossa record, he is one of my favorite madrigalists, his madrigals are pretty and very enjoyable, make me Wonder why he is persona non gratas or unotice if you preffer, he was a harpiscords player but i like him more has a madrigalists for skill whit vocal music rather more.


----------



## bejart

Mozart: Divertimento No.4 in B Flat, KV 439b

Henk de Graaf and Jan Jansen, clarinet -- Johan Steinmann, bassoon


----------



## KenOC

Shostakovich: Symphony No. 11, "The Year 1905", Oleg Caetani again with his Verdians. Another very good performance from this unexpected quarter, chewing the scenery in fine fashion.


----------



## senza sordino

Sibelius, Prokofiev no 2 and Glazunov violin concerti 
View attachment 84535


Stravinsky Rite of Spring, Scriabin Poem of Ecstasy 
View attachment 84536


RVW Sea Symphony I really enjoy this cycle of symphonies, though this symphony is probably my least favourite. 
View attachment 84537


Moeran Violin Concerto, Delius Legende, Holst Song of the Night, Elgar Chanson de matin, chanson de nuit, salut d'amour, RVW Lark Ascending. I love this CD. 
View attachment 84538


----------



## bejart

Joseph Martin Kraus (1756-1792): String Quartet in C Minor, VB 179

Salagon Quartet: Christine Busch and Kathrin Troger,violins -- Claudia Hofert, viola -- Gesine Queyras, cello


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

A classic recording... sensual... colorful... and pure fun.


----------



## tortkis

Claude Le Jeune (c.1530-1600): Airs et psaumes (Glossa)
Claudine Ansermet (soprano), Paolo Cherici (lute)


----------



## Biwa

Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart: String Quartet in D major, K. 575
Giuseppe Verdi: String Quartet
Charles Ives: String Quartet No. 2

Schumann Quartett


----------



## Pugg

​
*Beethoven:*
Triple Concerto for Piano, Violin, and Cello in C major, Op. 56
David Oistrakh (violin), Mstislav Rostropovich (cello) & Sviatoslav Richter (piano)

Berliner Philharmoniker, Herbert von Karajan

*Brahms:*

Double Concerto for Violin & Cello in A minor, Op. 102
David Oistrakh (violin) & Mstislav Rostropovich (cello)

Cleveland Orchestra, George Szell


----------



## Pugg

Kontrapunctus said:


> Patience is not one of my virtues, either!









I've been reading this book about Mr. Egorov. 
Alas only in Dutch by a Dutch writer.
He ( Youri) lived his live to the MAX in Amsterdam........


----------



## Pugg

StlukesguildOhio said:


> A classic recording... sensual... colorful... and pure fun.


And what a good sound after al those years. :tiphat:


----------



## Pugg

​
*Schubert & Liszt: Excursions*

Liszt:
Vallée d'Obermann (Années de pèlerinage I, S. 160 No. 6)
Wandererfantasie (Schubert), S366

Schubert:
4 Impromptus, D899

*Teo Gheorghiu* (piano)

Musikkollegium Winterthur, Douglas Boyd


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mahler; symphony 6 *
_Herbert von Karajan _


----------



## Guest

Pugg said:


> I've been reading this book about Mr. Egorov.
> Alas only in Dutch by a Dutch writer.
> He ( Youri) lived his live to the MAX in Amsterdam........


He paid a terrible price for it, though.


----------



## Biwa

Leoš Janáček (1854-1928)

Violin Concerto, JW IX/10 "The Wandering of a Little Soul"
The Ballad of Blanik, JW VI/16
Taras Bulba, JW VI/15
Jealousy, JW VI/10
The Fiddler's Child, JW VI/14
The Danube, JW IX/7

James Ehnes, violin
Melina Mandozzi, violin
Susanna Andersson, soprano
Bergen Philharmonic Orchestra
Edward Gardner


----------



## CDs

Schubert Symphony 3


----------



## Xenakiboy

Gerard Grisey's Espaces acoustiques (on YouTube and I just ordered it)
Schoenberg's Moses And Aaron
Xenakis Kraanerg (just brought and recieved my 3rd copy!)
Dutilleux's Symphonies
Hugues Dufourt's Surgir
And Music from William Byrd (Renaissance composer)


----------



## Pugg

​
* Rachmaninov*: Suites + Symphonic Dances (Previn)


----------



## Haydn man

A late run of this weeks Saturday Symphony
Not familiar with this work or composer so shall be rectifying both, as this is good stuff


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mozart: Die Entführung aus dem Serail, K384*

_Christine Schäfer (Konstanze), Ian Bostridge (_Belmonte), Alan Ewing (Osmin), Patricia Petibon (Blonde), Iain Paton (Pedrillo) & Jurg Low (Selim, Bassa)

Les Arts Florissants, William Christie


----------



## Biwa

François Dufaut: Suite in G minor
Silvius Leopold Weiss: Prelude; Fuga; Prelude; Ciaccona; Fantasie
Robert de Visée: Suites in A minor and E minor

Jonas Nordberg, theorbo & baroque lute


----------



## SiegendesLicht

*Anton Brucker* - Symphony No. 7, transcribed for the pipe organ


----------



## elgar's ghost

Schubert's piano works part three and Mahler's symphonies part four.

_Grand Duo_ in C for piano duet D.812 (1824), _Vier Ländler_ for piano duet D.814 (1824), _Divertissement à la Hongroise_ in G-minor for piano duet D.818 (1824), _Six Grandes Marches et Trios_ for piano duet D.819 (1818 or 1824), _Divertissement à la Française_ in E-minor for piano duet D.823 (c. 1826):

















Symphony no.7 (1904-05):


----------



## AClockworkOrange

​
Beethoven's Symphonies No.5 & 6, performed by the Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra with Wolfgang Sawallisch.

I have consciously been listening to anything but Beethoven for some time now to give myself a break from the norm and dig into my stupidly immense backlog. Returning to the music after a break is a wonderful thing. Any music can fade or be taken for granted with overexposure - and if I may slip into a tired cliche, absence really does make the heart grow fonder.

As I think about my favourite cycles of Beethoven's Symphonies as opposed to individual performances, Sawallisch with the Concertgebouw makes a very compelling case indeed.

Wolfgang Sawallisch has certainly made a lasting impression on me. Like his Dresden Schumann, he cuts through to the music and the spirit of the Composer as opposed to imposing ego and artifice.

My favourite Beethoven cycles have been fixed for sometime but now my preferences are shifting. It is a very pleasant surprise to hear familiar music differently, appreciating different things in the music for different reasons.

:angel:


----------



## Pugg

​
*Ketèlby; In a Monastery garden/ Persian Market /Chinese garden *

_John Lanchbery _:tiphat:


----------



## Taggart

Dramatic. Full of fire. Apt for the day.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Beethoven* - String Quartets Nos.7 & 9
Quartto Italiano .


----------



## Vronsky

*Rameau & Chopin (Barto)*










A Selection of Keyboard Jewels by Jean-Philippe Rameau
Tzimon Barto










Frédéric Chopin: Preludes & Nocturnes
Tzimon Barto


----------



## Balthazar

*J. S. Bach ~ Goldberg Variations*

Igor Levit at the piano. Fantastic playing.


----------



## SiegendesLicht

Some more Bruckner on the pipe organ:


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Victoria, Missa Pro Victoria*


----------



## Biwa

SiegendesLicht said:


> Some more Bruckner on the pipe organ:
> 
> View attachment 84549


Bruckner's music also sounds good on the French horn. :tiphat:









"Bruckner in Cathedral"

Czech Horn Chorus
Radek Baborak (leader)


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Bruckner, Symphony No. 4*


----------



## Muse Wanderer

The Light and the Way - JS Bach's Mass in B Minor and St Matthew's Passion

I have listened to the highly recommended Herreweghe's renditions of the St Matthew's Passion and the Mass in B Minor over and over again these past few months and in every instance it was as if I am hearing these musical works for the first time.

I simply can't imagine living my life without these two masterpieces.










The Mass is so balanced with each part moving seamlessly to the next one. Each and every piece contributes to the whole forming a monumental testament to Bach's brilliance and genius. Melodic arias interspersed with contrapuntal fugal movements, uplifting parts followed by others imbued with deep melancholy and pain.

Listening to the Gloria followed by Et in Terra Pax is sublime. Et incarnatus es followed by Crucifixus takes my breath away every single time (especially Karl Richter's rendition).

The Sanctus simply defies description with its rising voices reaching for the stars, my mind is held up high listening to this achievement of nature through the mind of man.

The Agnus Dei on the other hand goes deep in the blackest hole of the my heart, bringing out repressed memories, regrets and sadness whilst at the same time caressing my face with motherly love and consolation. Dona Nobis Pacem is the brightest light that shines through, the finality that has been hinted at throughout this journey of elation, sorrow, beauty, dead, rebirth and glory.

The Mass in B minor is an uninterrupted voyage to the cosmos widening the universe of our minds to the great wilderness of our consciousness. It is perfection in every sense of the word.

The Mass in B minor by Johann Sebastian Bach is the crowning achievement of humanity.










The St Matthew's Passion on the other hand is firmly grounded on earth. It really feels like we, mere human beings, are entrenched in the torments and turbulence of earthly life, suffering our everyday passions. Good and evil are intertwined, the deepest feelings of our soul are elevated to our consciousness and its ultimate message of hope in salvation is liberating even to an ex-religious person as I am.

There are so many pieces within the St Matthew's Passion that affect me at times subtly and at other times with staggering force...
The recitative 'Evangelista, Jesus - Da kam Jesus mit ihnen zu einem Hofe' gives me the shivers. Its ending beats with trepidation and is soon followed by 'Recitativo a due Cori (Tenor) - O Schmerz! hier zittert das gequälte Herz' that takes on quick anxious tempi alternating with consoling sections. 
Another section of note is the down-falling 4 note motif in 'Der Heiland fällt vor seinem Vater nieder'. It seems to lead us down a dark alley leading onto a beautiful bass aria 'Gerne will ich mich bequemen'

What happens in 'Aria a due Cori (Sopran, Alt) - So ist mein Jesus nun gefangen' describing the capture of Jesus is completely stupefying. There is no continuo symbolizing the fall of all foundations. The sound Bach produces in the middle chorus section has an outburst of violence that was never envisaged by any human before him and probably following him until Beethoven's later works. The way the chorus comes in 'out of dead silence' is truly harrowing. The following choral 'O Mensch, bewein' dein Sünde groß' brings relief and comfort to my senses but not for long.

The 'Recitativo (Tenor) - Mein Jesus schweigt zu falschen Lügen stille' again brings back that slow beat of resignation that the following aria suitably titled 'Patience, patience' doesn't resolve.

The recitative with Peter's sudden realization of his denial of Jesus leads onto the most melancholic sad aria ever conceived 'Erbarme dich' filled with such remorse about the ultimate betraying of the best of friends or relative. Within the development there is a sense of strength, a sense of change towards atonement, the inner human's redemption for his angst and wrongdoings.

The bass aria 'Gebt mir meinen Jesum wieder' is one of the climaxes following the deep sadness of Erbarme Dich. There is so much joy, such childish innocence within the melody as the singer sings 'Give me my Jesus back'. It is a resolution from the previous 'patience' extract, an assertion against the inevitable ending.

The soprano aria 'Aus Liebe will mein Heiland sterben' starts off with the sweetest of flute music and there is that continuo beating noted in the other recitatives. It is such a sad beautiful aria whereby the singer acknowledges the ultimate sacrifice. There is silence between the notes giving time for repose and reflection. And what follows this piece? The chorus shouting out with such force bringing in back violence and evil with the words 'Let him be crucified'.

The sublime bass aria 'Komm, süßes Kreuz' signifies the accepting of one's cross of life.

The Alto recitativ 'Ach, Golgatha, unsel'ges Golgatha' is the point of no return when death is inevitable. This mood of this piece couldn't be more somber with a repeated motif and pizzicato cello and bass, possibly signifying the drops of blood falling down or the tears falling on one's cheeks. This piece is reminiscent of crucifixus from the Mass in B minor.

The following alto aria 'Sehet Jesus hat die Hand' brings us back from the deepest depths of despair, back towards light and hope. There have been so many instances of such contrasting music within this passion. 
The evangelist announcing the death of the savior is an instant of deep sadness that is followed by a resting choral befitting the piece.

The final Bass aria 'Mache dich, mein Herze, rein' cradles me with its melodious theme, and 'goodnight' message. I have cried so many times whenever this wonderful musical passage comes on. Personally the bass aria might signify my late father's goodbye before his untimely death, or the recent 'goodbye' I gave to my 2 year old boy before leaving on a 2 month absence for work reasons.

The concluding 'Chorus I & II - Wir setzen uns mit Tränen nieder' brings finality to this majestic monumental boundless musical work that goes beyond its musical realm. It is the ultimate triumph of humanity on earthly suffering. The words 'Rest gently, Rest well' and the accompanying music feels like a lullaby of such intensity consoling one's mind, body and soul.

Is there another piece written by a human being that is as painfully intense, as tormentous and as consoling as the gentle hug of a mother, like the St Matthew's Passion?

At times I found myself trembling at Bach's rendition of the concept of suffering, redemption and enlightenment. Love and hope at the end triumphs.

At a purely instinctive, human and emotional level, the St Matthew's passion is essential to me as the air I breathe.

I was blind and Bach showed me the light with the Mass in B minor.

I was lost and Bach showed me the way with the St Matthew's Passion.


----------



## Pugg

​*Rave*l: Scheherazade, et al.
1. Shéhérazade for Mezzo-Soprano and Orchestra / I. Asie - Frederica von Stade / Boston Symphony Orchestra
2. Shéhérazade for Mezzo-Soprano and Orchestra / II. La flûte enchantée - Frederica von Stade / Boston Symphony Orchestra
3. Shéhérazade for Mezzo-Soprano and Orchestra / III. L'indifférent - Frederica von Stade / Boston Symphony Orchestra
4. Cinq mélodies populaires grecques / 1. Chanson de la mariée. Modéré - Boston Symphony Orchestra
5. Cinq mélodies populaires grecques / 5. Tout gai! Allegro - Boston Symphony Orchestra
6. Deux mélodies hébraïques / I. Kaddisch - Frederica von Stade
7. Deux mélodies hébraïques / II. L'énigme éternelle - Frederica von Stade
8. Chansons Madécasses / 1. Nahandove, ô belle Nahandove - Frederica von Stade
9. Chansons Madécasses / 2. Aoua! Aoua! Méfiez-vous des Blancs - Frederica von Stade
10. Chansons Madécasses / 3. Il est doux de se coucher - Frederica von Stade


----------



## Pugg

​
*Grofe*: Grand Canyon and Mississippi Suites

Grand Canyon Suite
Mississippi Suite

*Herbert*, V:
Cello Concerto No. 2 in E minor, Op. 30

_Georges Miquelle_ (cello)

Eastman-Rochester Orchestra, _Howard Hanson_


----------



## Vasks

_Bring on the Brits_

*Elgar - Overture: In the South (Gibson/Chandos)
Warlock - Capriol Suite (Musica Dolce/BIS)
Finzi - Eclogue (Donohoe/Naxos)*


----------



## Biwa

Sally Beamish: Under the Wing of the Rock
Henning Kraggerud: Voyage Douloureux; Til Sara
Arne Nordheim: Brudd
Olav Anton Thommessen: Portrait en Chaconne
Benjamin Britten: Lachrymae

Soon-Mi Chung, viola
Henning Kraggerud, violin
Oslo Camerata


----------



## Pugg

​
*Verdi: Don Carlo*
Five-act version sung in Italian

Jaakko Ryhanen (Filippo II), Lars Cleveman (Don Carlo), Peter Mattei (Rodrigo), Bengt Rundgren (Il Grande Inquisitore), Hillevi Martinpelto (Elisabetta), Ingrid Tobiasson (Eboli), Iwa Sörenson (Tebaldo)

Royal Swedish Opera Orchestra and Chorus, Alberto Hold-Garrido


> NB Though the cover of this disc gives the title as 'Don Carlos', this recording is sung in Italian.
> "a lively, incisive account...[Hold-Garrido draws] out the formidable talents of his company in a warmly idiomatic reading. It is more impressive that this is a repertory performance without imported stars" Penguin Guide, 2010 editio


----------



## Badinerie

While Im at it. This Leslie Garrett CD is perfect to relax with on a sunday. Her purity of voice is lovely on these pieces. Caccini's Ave Maria is gorgeous!


----------



## bejart

Sigismund Neukomm (1778-1858): String Quintet "Une fete de village Suisse"

Ensemble Les Adieux: Mary Utiger and Ursala Bundies, violins -- Bettina Ihrig and Kajo Bass, violas -- Nicholas Selo, cello


----------



## Barbebleu

From my vinyl collection. Not available on cd unfortunately. Dave Brubeck's oratorio - The Light in the Wilderness. Just realised I bought this 48 years ago when it was first released! Aargh!


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

It was 25 minutes ago, but whatever. WAS CURRENTLY LISTENING TO ON PUBLIC RADIO:

Alexander Glazunov - Raymonda: Ballet Suite op. 57a
Conductor: Lovro von Matacic
Ensemble: Philharmonia Orchestra
Angel/EMI, 68739

1:42 PM http://www.wbjc.com/2016/playlists/playlist-may1516/

Very nice, very nice... a bit rushed sometimes in tempo, didn't want that. But otherwise some interesting phrases, nuances, pauses, etc. Different from the usual! The harp excerpts were pretty spectacular.


----------



## TwoFlutesOneTrumpet

Greatly enjoying a drunk Russian guy's piano music arranged for orchestra by a French guy who wrote the longest crescendo ever conducted by an eccentric Italian guy


----------



## Reichstag aus LICHT

TwoFlutesOneTrumpet said:


> Greatly enjoying a drunk Russian guy's piano music arranged for orchestra by a French guy who wrote the longest crescendo ever conducted by an eccentric Italian guy


You should go into marketing


----------



## GreenMamba

Gauthier de Coincy and The Harp Consort, who have to bring a lot of their own interpretation to the table here.


----------



## pmsummer

WORKS FOR TWO GUITARS
_Volume 1_
*Hans Werner Henze*
Ensemble Villa Musica
Jürgen Ruck - guitar
Elena Casoli - guitar

_MD&G_


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Bruckner, Symphony No. 4*

This morning was Bruckner's 4th on DG. This one is the 4th on EMI.


----------



## Guest

This is my first recording of Casella's music--I like it very much. He certainly puts an orchestra through its paces!


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Haydn, Quartet Op. 33, No. 5*


----------



## KenOC

For the Saturday Symphony, just listened to the Concerto Koln's rendition of Kraus's Symphony in C minor, VB 142. Kraus was an almost-exact contemporary of Mozart, also dying young only a year after Mozart's death.

Written in 1783, this is a real standout from among the many symphonies written around that time. It's intense, accomplished, darkly complected, and quite original -- different in style from both Haydn and Mozart.

It's evidently a reworking of an earlier symphony in C-sharp minor, "one of only two symphonies in this key written during the eighteenth century." It was possibly prepared for Haydn's performance at Esterhazy. Whichever symphony Haydn received, this or the D major VB 143, he said of it, "The symphony he wrote here in Vienna especially for me will be regarded as a masterpiece for centuries to come; believe me, there are few people who can compose something like that."

It's on YouTube at


----------



## TwoFlutesOneTrumpet

Reichstag aus LICHT said:


> You should go into marketing


Haha, no, I would be terrible at marketing


----------



## Xenakiboy

Currently listening to (this minute) Has Werner Henze's 5th Symphony and the second it started I knew I'd love it. Definitely my kinda groove if you get what I'm gettin at!


----------



## bejart

Gaetano Brunetti (ca.1744-1798): String Trio in E Flat, Series 4, No.5

Carmen Veneris: Raul Orellana, violin -- Pablo Almazan, viola -- Guillermo Martin, cello


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Morimur

This disc is quite the mindtrip-highly recommended.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Franck, Symphony in D minor*


----------



## Morimur




----------



## Balthazar

*Kraus ~ Symphony in C minor*

For Saturday Symphony, Concerto Köln performs (on YouTube).

A very nice surprise! I will be listening to more of his works.


----------



## bejart

Luigi Cherubini (1760-1842): Overture to "Ifgenia in Aulide"

Donato Renzetti directing the Orchestra della Toscana


----------



## Guest

Excellent playing. The perspective is a bit distant for my taste. (His DG recordings have much more full-bodied piano sound.)


----------



## tortkis

Tobias Hume: Musicall Humors - Jordi Savall (Alia Vox)









Beautiful, melancholic music for solo viol. Tobias Hume (1579?-1645) was a Scottish soldier and composer, contemporary with John Dowland.


----------



## Xenakiboy

Bartok's Mikrokosmos! if I may use the word _inspirational_
I'm going to attempt a large cycle like this myself soon!


----------



## senza sordino

I have been gardening much of the day. My listening hasn't been completely focused and intense, but this is what I put on the stereo today.

Bach Cello Suites
View attachment 84565


Mozart and Brahms Clarinet Quintets
View attachment 84566


Beethoven piano trios Archduke, Gassenhauer and Ghost 
View attachment 84567


Dvorak Symphonies 7, 8 & 9, and Carnival Overture
View attachment 84568


Smetena String Quartet no 1, Janacek 1&2 String Quartets
View attachment 84569


This is the first day I've had to myself in a few weeks, and I filled it with music. Life is good.


----------



## bejart

Mozart: Violin Concerto No.5 in A Major, KV 219

Uto Ughi on violin with the Chamber Orchestra of Santa Cecelia


----------



## Gordontrek

The stonky Cuban Overture from this set:








My SECOND-favorite version of the Cuban Overture. My first is the Chicago Symphony with James Levine. I do, however, prefer the tempo here in Dutoit's version. The faster the better!


----------



## drnlaw

"Te Deum", op 32 for Chorus, Soprano & Tenor-Solo,
Orchestra & Organ by Walter Braunfels
Gitta-Maria Sjöberg, Soprano

10:20 Just now starting it for a first-ever listen. I'll let you know what I think of it in about 45 minutes.

10:23 My initial impression: Surprisingly Beethoven-ish (I'd swear he wrote this right after listening to the Missa Solemnis) considering the period in which he wrote. (1920-21 for this work).

10:25 Wow, lifted a chord right out of the MS.

10:28 Hope he sent a share of his profits (not that he ever likely got rich off of it) to Beethoven's heirs.

As an aside, having been a huge sacred choral music fan for 50 years, having heard almost everything of any fame written this side of Mozart, and having sung a great deal of it, I consider the MS to be by a wide margin the greatest sacred choral work ever written. If humanity survives for another million years, I still don't believe anyone will top it.

10:40 Less Beethoven, more Braunfels now and for the past few minutes.

10:45 Now we're into an amalgam of Star Wars and The Planets.

This is a very different work, really, not like any sacred work I've ever heard before. But is it good, you ask? Well, let me listen a while longer.

Okay, almost an hour later, it's finished. Is it a great work? Probably not. It's an interesting work, but shows more imagination than passion, to be honest. For one like me who is a collector of oddball romantic period sacred music, I'm glad I ran into it, but I'm not sure I'll ever listen to it again.


----------



## tortkis

Strauss / Mahler / Schnittke: Piano Quartets (Ondine)









Strauss: Piano Quartet in C Minor, Op. 13, TrV 137
Mahler: Piano Quartet in A Minor
Schnittke: Piano Quartet

Ralf Gothoni (piano), Mark Lubotsky (violin), Matti Hirvikangas (viola), Martti Rousi (cello)


----------



## Pugg

​*Schubert: Piano trio's* ( disk 1)
*Beaux Arts Trio*


----------



## drnlaw

Next up, Dvorak Symphony number 8, Frankfurt Radio Symphony Orchestra, Manfred Honeck, Dirigent.

I like almost everything Dvorak, but this is among my very most favorite Dvorak favorites. Along with the Dvorak Requiem. And the Carnival Overture. Which, along with the Shostakovich Festive Overture, is at the top of my "short piece" favorites.


----------



## Pugg

​*Liszt; Piano concertos*
_Zimerman_/ Boulez


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mahler:Symphony No. 2 'Resurrection'*

_Ileana Cotrubas (soprano) & Christa Ludwig_ (mezzo-soprano)

Wiener Philharmoniker, Zubin Mehta.


----------



## helenora

*Handel's Giulio Cesare*.



listening to it from youtube don't wanna wait even a day to get a CD:lol:


----------



## Pugg

​*Renée Fleming and Placido Domingo; Prelude to a Kiss.*
Delightful recording with a even more delightful program. :tiphat:


----------



## Pugg

Next on:



*Verdi; I Masnadieri*

_Dame Joan Sutherland_ (Amalia),_ Samuel Ramey_ (Massimiliano), Franco Bonisolli (Carlo), Matteo Manuguerra (Francesco), Arthur Davies (Armino), Simone Alaimo (Moser), John Harris (Rolla)

_Richard Bonynge_


----------



## ArtMusic




----------



## Pugg

​
*Haydn*; Symphony's 7/8/9
Antal Dorati


----------



## bejart

Nicola Porpora (1686-1768): Violin Sonata No.11 in D Major

Anton Steck, violin -- Christian Rieger, harpsichord


----------



## Pugg

​
*Berlioz: Symphony Fantastique *
_Paul Paray _conducting


----------



## Pugg

​*Schubert*: Lieder.
_Ian Bostridge/ Julius Drake _


----------



## pmsummer

END/BEGINNING
_A programme of Sacred Music by Franco-Flemish composers active in the first half of the 16th century_
*Antoine Brumel, Thomas Crecquillon, Clemens Non Papa, Josquin Desprez, Jackson Hill*
New York Polyphony

_BIS_


----------



## Pugg

​*Schubert*; Sonatas; D.959-D.0959 (post .164)
_Christian Zacharias_


----------



## Vasks

_Fully Fuchs_

*Fuchs - Overture: Des Meeres und der Liebe Wellen (Mussauer/Thorofon)
Fuchs - Serenade #4 (Ludwig/Naxos)*


----------



## Easy Goer

Bruckner - Symphony No. 8. Rafael Kubelík & The Bavarian Radio Symphony Orchestra.


----------



## Orfeo

*Plus,*

*Anatoly Alexandrov*
Symphony no. I in C Major, op. 92.
-The USSR Radio & Television Large Symphony Orchestra/Igor Blazhkov.

*Nikolay Rakov*
Concert Waltz no. I in A.
-The Moscow State Philharmonic Symphony Orchestra/Nikolay Rakov.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Boito: Mefistofele*

_Norman Treigle (Mefistofele), Plácido Domingo (Faust), Montserrat Caballé (Margherita)_, Josella Ligi (Elena), Heather Begg (Martha), Thomas Allen (Wagner), Delia Wallis (Pantalis), Leslie Fyson (Nereo)

London Symphony Orchestra, Ambrosian Opera Chorus, Julius Rudel.

5 stars.


----------



## Heliogabo

Pugg said:


> ​*Liszt; Piano concertos*
> _Zimerman_/ Boulez


Liszt played by Zimmerman w/ Boulez? I wish that record exist!


----------



## schigolch




----------



## StlukesguildOhio




----------



## elgar's ghost

Schubert's piano works part four and Mahler's symphonies part five.

Piano Sonata [no.16] in A-minor D.845 (1825), Piano Sonata [no.17] in D D.850 (1825), _Grande Marche Funèbre_ in C-minor for piano duet D.859 (1825), _Grande Marche Héroique_ in A-minor for piano duet D.885 (by 1826), _Deux Marches Caractéristiques_ in C for piano duet D.886/968b (by 1826) and Piano Sonata [no.18] in D D.894 (1826):

















Symphony no.8 (1906) and _Das Lied von der Erde_ (1908-09):


----------



## Arsakes

_Symphonies No.2_ from these composers:

Antonin Dvorak
Jean Sibelius
Johannes Brahms
Robert Schumann


----------



## pmsummer

A CHOICE COLLECTION
_Music of Purcell's London_
*Matthew Locke, Nicola Matteis, Thomas Baltzar, John Weldon, John Blow, Henry Butler, John Banister (the elder), Anonymous*
Palladian Ensemble

_Honest / Linn Records_


----------



## jim prideaux

first listen to Orpheus Chamber Orch. performing Mendelssohn String Symphonies 8-9-10......

two observations:-

I have only one other Orpheus recording and that is a DG delightful disc containing Prokofiev, Britten, and Bizet-in all instances they are capable of presenting charming, lively and vivid interpretations enhanced by superb recordings!

Mendelssohn certainly 'travelled' a long way in his short life-from the obvious classicism of these relatively early works to the profoundly romantic symphonies.....


----------



## Heliogabo

Starting my week with some ideal spleen...

Savall and Hespèrion XX playing Dowland










Hogwood playing Gibbons


----------



## ShropshireMoose

Vivaldi: La Cetra, Op.9 Academy of St. Martin in the Fields/Iona Brown

The twelve concertos that comprise Vivaldi's Op.9 are given spirited and thoughtful renderings by Iona Brown and the ASMF, how lovely it is to hear her wonderful violin playing again, she died far too early, I heard her play the Lark Ascending in Birmingham Town Hall about 30 years ago, and a nicer performance has never been given, she came across as a really lovely lady, a very happy memory indeed.


----------



## Mahlerian

Bruckner: Symphony No. 4 (1874)
Hamburg Philharmonic Orchestra, cond. Young









Schoenberg: 2 Lieder, op. 14
Konrad Jarnot, Urs Liska


----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## Manxfeeder

*Debussy*

I just got this box set. I'm having fun sampling all the discs.


----------



## Balthazar

*Debussy ~ Mélodies*

Natalie Dessay sings a selection of songs, mostly written in the early 1880's.

Philippe Cassard accompanies on the piano.










Edit: Lol. Just noticed she's got almost the same pose in reverse as Debussy in the post above.


----------



## AClockworkOrange

Felix Mendelssohn's String Quartet in F Minor (Op.80) performed by the Gewandhaus-Quartet.

A change of musical pace. A beautifully written work, performed with great feel and thought by the Gewandhaus-Quartet.


----------



## Xenakiboy

I'm listening to some of J.S. Bach's fugues right now and I'm convinced he's the best pre-Wagner composer. His organ music and his Partitas are sublime! :angel:


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

Off to 19th/20th century France again.  Motivated by this sad news:

http://www.cnn.com/2016/05/15/entertainment/madeleine-lebeau-casablanca-actress-dies/


----------



## Manxfeeder

StlukesguildOhio said:


> [Motivated by this sad news:
> 
> http://www.cnn.com/2016/05/15/entertainment/madeleine-lebeau-casablanca-actress-dies/


That's sad. Her scene in Casablanca was memorable.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Debussy, Etudes.*

I haven't delved too deeply into Debussy's piano workd, but Uchida makes a strong case for these late pieces.


----------



## Guest




----------



## bejart

Inspired by Ken OC ---
Joseph Martin Kraus (1756-1792): Symphony in C Sharp Minor, VB 140

Petter Sundkvist leading the Swedish Chamber Orchestra


----------



## Guest




----------



## Manxfeeder

*Debussy, Pelleas et Melisande*

Somehow I ended up with three different recordings of this. The Debussy Edition features Abbado's recording, which sounds like you're on stage with the singers.


----------



## TwoFlutesOneTrumpet

Because 60 strings is better than 4. Well, maybe not better but different. Beethoven's string quartets sound very symphonic in this recording. The 2nd movement of Op 135 is one of the happiest Beethoven music.


----------



## pmsummer

LITANY
_Prayers of St John Chrysostom for each hour of the day and night_
PSALOM, TRISAGION
*Arvo Pärt*
Estonian Philharmonic Chamber Choir
Lithuanian Chamber Orchestra
Saulius Sondeckis - conductor
The Hilliard Ensemble
Tallinn Chamber Orchestra
Tõnu Kaljuste - conductor

_ECM New Series_


----------



## tortkis

Road To Ubud - Evergreen Club Contemporary Gamelan (Artifact, 1999)








Gilles Tremblay: L'arbre de Borobudur (1994)
James Tenney: The Road to Ubud (1986, revised 1996)
John Cage: Haikai, for gamelan ensemble (1986)
Evergreen Club: Cortege For Si Pawit (1998)


----------



## Conglomerate




----------



## Mahlerian

Mozart: Minuet in D K355, Fantasia in D minor K397, Rondo in D K485, Rondo in A minor K511, Adagio in B minor K540, Eine kleine Gigue in G K574
Mitsuko Uchida


----------



## Vaneyes

Pugg said:


> ​
> *Rossini: Armida*
> 
> *Renee Fleming (Armida)*,Gregory Kunde (Rinaldo), Bruce Fowler (Carlo), Donald Kaasch (Goffredo), Carlo Bosi (Eustazio), Jeffrey Francis (Gernando), Iorio Zennaro (Ubaldo), Ildebrando D'Arcangelo (Idradote), Sergey Zadvorny (Astarotte)
> 
> Bologna Teatro Comunale Orchestra & Chorus ,_ Daniele Gatti concuting
> _


Ah yes, Rossini's somewhat controversial work, depicting a sex-addicted knight and his inflatable doll. :devil:


----------



## Vaneyes

Manxfeeder said:


> *Beethoven, Symphony No. 6*
> 
> View attachment 84488


So inspired for No. 5...


----------



## Pugg

*Gershwin*: Rhapsody in Blue (arr. Grofé) / An American in Paris / Variations on "I got rhythm"
Harmann and Black conducting


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1958 - '60.


----------



## Pugg

Heliogabo said:


> Liszt played by Zimmerman w/ Boulez? I wish that record exist!


The only one awake, including myself


----------



## Pugg

ShropshireMoose said:


> View attachment 84589
> 
> 
> Vivaldi: La Cetra, Op.9 Academy of St. Martin in the Fields/Iona Brown
> 
> The twelve concertos that comprise Vivaldi's Op.9 are given spirited and thoughtful renderings by Iona Brown and the ASMF, how lovely it is to hear her wonderful violin playing again, she died far too early, I heard her play the Lark Ascending in Birmingham Town Hall about 30 years ago, and a nicer performance has never been given, she came across as a really lovely lady, a very happy memory indeed.


I like those performances above the so called "period instruments"


----------



## Pugg

StlukesguildOhio said:


> Off to 19th/20th century France again.  Motivated by this sad news:
> 
> http://www.cnn.com/2016/05/15/entertainment/madeleine-lebeau-casablanca-actress-dies/


Play it again ......Alexandre


----------



## Pugg

Kontrapunctus said:


>


​


----------



## Pugg

​*Chopin*; Nocturnes (disc 2)
Maurizo Pollini


----------



## Xenakiboy

Listening to Henry Dutilleux's Centenary edition box (disk 2 currently). Debussy is strong with this one! There are also hints of Stravinsky, Shostakovich and maybe even Varese (brief heavy attacks of percussion and dissonance)
It's fun anyway!


----------



## Xenakiboy

Pugg said:


> *Gershwin*: Rhapsody in Blue (arr. Grofé) / An American in Paris / Variations on "I got rhythm"
> Harmann and Black conducting


Impressive box set you got going there!


----------



## Pugg

Xenakiboy said:


> Impressive box set you got going there!


Worth ever euro cent


----------



## JosefinaHW

Bach,_ St. Matthew's Passion_, Herreweghe, 1999 my own CDs


----------



## Pugg

​Andrew Lloyd Webber :Jesus Christ Superstar: 1996 London Cast Recording Soundtrack
Joanna Ampil David Burt Steve Balsamo Zubin Varla


----------



## CDs

Wynton Marsalis - Trumpet Concertos


----------



## Xenakiboy

Boulez - Pli Selon Pli. Fantastic piece struck in the middle of Varese, Schoenberg and Messiaen? but very great anyway!


----------



## Pugg

​*Weber*: Clarinet Concertos Nos. 1 & 2; Clarinet Concertos

Clarinet Concerto No. 1 in F minor, Op. 73
Clarinet Concertino in E flat major, Op. 26
Clarinet Concerto No. 2 in E flat Major, Op. 74

_Andrew Marriner_ (clarinet)

Academy of St. Martin in the Fields, Neville Marriner


----------



## worov




----------



## Pugg

*Mussorgsky: Boris Godunov*

Anatoly Kotcherga (Boris), Sergei Larin (Grigory), Marjana Lipovsek (Marina), Samuel Ramey (Pimen), Gleb Nikolsky (Varlaam), Philip Langridge (Shuisky), Helmut Wildhaber (Missail), Sergei Leiferkus (Rangoni), Liliana Nichiteanu (Fyodor), Valentina Valente (Xenia), Elena Zaremba (Hostess), Alexander Fedin (Simpleton), Albert Shagidullin (Tchelkalov)

Berliner Philharmoniker, Claudio Abbado

Recorded in 1993


----------



## Pugg

​*Schumann; Cello concerto.*
Yo-Yo Ma / Sir Colin Davis


----------



## Pugg

​*Chopin ; Waltsez.*
Tamás Vásáry .


----------



## Rtnrlfy

Another day in the office, another day needing musical consolation. ;-) Starting the day with the Brandenburg Concertos 1-4 and the Los Angeles Chamber Orchestra:


----------



## bejart

Rtnrlfy said:


> Another day in the office, another day needing musical consolation. ;-) ...


You're fortunate. Although I listen to CM all day long in my office, I can't access "Talk Classical" on my work computer. Now, still at home this AM ---

Tomaso Albinoni (1671-1751): Violin Concerto in D Minor, Op.5, No.7

Karoly Botvay directing the Budapest Strings -- Bela Banfalvi, violin


----------



## Pugg

​
*Fauré; Requiem*
_Lucia Popp/ Simon Estes.
Collin Davis conducting _


----------



## Guest

Lutoslawski
Szymanowski
Janacek

Ariadne Daskalakis, violin
Miri Yampolsky, piano


----------



## Heliogabo

Concerti Op. 9


----------



## Orfeo

*Weinberg's Symphony no. VI*










*Vladimir Scherbachov's Symphony no. V*










*Plus*

*Alemdar Karamanov*
Symphony no. XX "Blessed are the Dead."***
Symphony no. XXII "Let it Be."
-The USSR Radio Symphony Orchestra/Vladimir Fedoseyev.***
-The German Symphony Orchestra, Berlin/Vladimir Ashkenazy.

*Dmitry Kabalevsky*
Concerto for Piano and Orchestra no. I in A minor, op. 9.
-Kathryn Stott, piano.
-The BBC Philharmonic/Neemi Jarvi.

*Alexander Glazunov*
Symphonic Fantasy "The Sea."
-The Royal Scottish National Orchestra (RSNO)/Neemi Jarvi.

*Vasily Kalinnikov*
Symphony no. I in G minor.
-The Royal Scottish National Orchestra (RSNO)/Neemi Jarvi.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Schubert: Incidental music to Rosamunde, D797
*
_Ileana Cotrubas_ (soprano)
Rundfunkchor Leipzig

*Die Zauberharfe* (The Magic Harp), D 644 - Overture
_Ileana Cotrubas_ (soprano)

Staatskapelle Dresden, _Willi Boskovsky_


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mozart: Le nozze di Figaro*

_Lucia Popp,Barbara Hendricks, Ruggero Raimondi, Agnes Baltsa, Felicity Palmer, Aldo Baldi_n, et al
Academy of St. Martin in the Fields, Neville Marriner


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1966 - '76, 2000.


----------



## pmsummer

ARS MAGIS SUBTILITER
_Secular Music of the Chantilly Codex_
*Ensemble P.A.N.*

_New Albion_


----------



## elgar's ghost

Schubert's piano works part five and Mahler's symphonies part six.

_Four Impromptus_ D.899 (1827), _Allegretto_ in C-minor D.915 (1827), _Four Impromptus_ D.935 (1827), _March (Kindermarsch)_ in G-minor for piano duet D.928 (1827), and _Fantasia_ in F-minor for piano duet D.940 (1828):
























Symphony no.9 (1909-10):


----------



## andrzejmakal

Hi, my first post here? Very nice place


----------



## elgar's ghost

Tomorrow - final instalments of Schubert's piano works and Mahler's symphonies (posting in advance as I'm likely to be away from computer for most of tomorrow).

Allegro in A-minor _(Lebensstürme)_ for piano duet D.947 (1828), _Grand Rondeau_ in A for piano duet D.951 (1828), _Drei Klavierstücke_ D.946 (1828), Piano Sonata [no.19] in C-minor D.958 (1828), Piano Sonata [no.20] in A D.959 (1828) and Piano Sonata [no.21] in B-flat D.960 (1828):































Symphony no.10 (1910 inc.):


----------



## deprofundis

Im lisening to Josquin desprez -memor esto verbi tui a long motets i supposed, very nice i might , great job mister Jeremy Summerly, this is on an Ockeghem and josquin split cd on naxos called:Ockeghem missa l'homme armée.Ockeghem did not reach me like Josquin did on this released, but preffer Josquin to Ockeghem, slightly more.


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1972/3, 2000.


----------



## Guest

*Pérotin*: _Viderunt Omnes_.
Gives me a vague insight into where Pärt is coming from.
Here's the link:


----------



## millionrainbows

Mainly listening to classical radio KMFA and NPR these days, outside. Recently, in-house listening has included Vivaldi piccolo concertos, Glenn Gould/Bach Tocattas, and Stravinsky's Mouvements for piano & orchestra (Richter/Yedang), a 12-tone piece.


----------



## Guest

Written on the brink of insanity, this concerto was stashed away and not published for 100 years. They stashed it because of the very qualities that now make it so appealing. It gives us insight into Schumann's mind. Of course we want to hear it.








Robert Schumann
Violin Concerto
Isabelle Faust
Freiburger Barockorchester, Pablo Heras Casado


----------



## Mahlerian

Hindemith: Organ Sonatas 1-3, Schoenberg: Variations on a Recitative
Kevin Bowyer


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Debussy, Nocturnes, La Mer, Clarinet Rhapsodie*

I think Boulez should be the second version of these works that you hear. The first one should be someone like Martinon, which is wonderfully fuzzy. Boulez brings out the details.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Beethoven, Symphony No. 4*

I'm listening to this after two enthusiastic shout-outs to Wand in the Where's the Love for Beethoven's 2nd and 4th Symphonies thread.


----------



## Biwa

Sergei Lyapunov (1859-1924)

Valse pensive, Op. 20; Tarantella, Op. 25; Mazurka's No.'s 1 & 2, Op. 9; Valse-impromptu No. 1, Op. 23; Mazurka No. 6, Op. 24; Mazurka No. 4, Op. 19; Valse-impromptu No. 2, Op. 29; Mazurka No. 3, Op. 17; Mazurka No. 5, Op. 21; Valse-impromptu No. 3, Op. 70; Mazurka No. 7, Op. 31; Mazurka No. 8, Op. 36

Florian Noack (piano)


----------



## George O

François Roberday (1624-1680)

Fvgves et caprices a quatre parties

Michel Chapuis, organ

on Astrée (France), from 1977


----------



## deprofundis

I will be lisening to some* Xenakis *- persepolis after this some skullflower and lou reed metal machine music in the non-classical music repertoire, since they were part of influence for the project Usine 451, this released is recorded but will be re-recorded overdub ect, studio mastering by a Professional musician, im a Jackson Pollock of noise music some like my ''noise'' other dont get it, but only a fringe of people will like a noise band... since it's marginal and it spite at an earbleeding frequency.Maybe i made the definitive noise guitar album.How dose the noise sound lisenable but you have to be a bit masochistic in other words love awfull racket, because this recording is harsh relentless noise band.You probably think racket is racket but if someone know how to make noise work the frequency, reverb, drones, feedback abuse. than it's not just noise it's orchestrated noise even if it look freeform...the cd has movement a debut and a conclusion so it's not just some noise bands


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Haydn, Symphony No. 17*


----------



## Jeff W

*Musical comfort food*

It was back to work for me and not enough time to make my usual morning post...

View attachment 84614


Piano Concertos 18 + 19 by Mozart. Jos van Immerseel playing pianoforte and conducting Anima Eterna.

View attachment 84616


Symphony No. 4 by Gustav Mahler. Rafael Kubelik conducting the Bavarian Radio Symphony Orchestra with Elsie Morison singing the vocal part.

View attachment 84617


Brahms Symphonies No. 1 & 3 with Eugen Jochum conducting the Berlin Philharmonic.

View attachment 84619


Beethoven Symphonies 5 + 7 with Carlos Kleiber conducting the Vienna Philharmonic.


----------



## Biwa

Joseph Haydn:

Symphonies No. 102, No. 103 "Drum roll", No. 104 "London"

Cappella Coloniensis
Bruno Weil


----------



## opus55

Haydn: Symphonies Nos. 52, 53, 54
_Austro-Hungarian Haydn Orchestra|Adam Fischer_










I am.. still working on these..


----------



## Balthazar

*Mahler ~ Symphony No. 10, Adagio*

Leonard Bernstein leads Vienna.


----------



## bejart

Jan Vanhal (1739-1813): Sinfonia in E Flat

Riyoko Matsui leading the Haydn Sinfonietta Tokyo


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Debussy, 1st Book of Preludes*

Krystian Zimerman, piano.


----------



## Biwa

Mieczyslaw Karlowicz (1876-1909)

Violin Concerto in A major Op. 8
Eternal Songs Op. 10 (symphonic poem)

Agata Szymczewska (violin)
Orchestra Sinfonia Varsovia
Jerzy Maksymiuk (conductor)


----------



## deprofundis

I swear to god i was flabbergeist when i heard The lion's ear on outhere , arcana division track 14 sounded full blown baroque i was like is it J.S Bach no it was some obscur italian guys way before him called* Marco Antonio cavazzoni*, i was like hmm this guy anticipated Bach, it's renaissance music that came way before .What about it , you heard him his organ work called: lautre yor par un matin. Check this amazing cd please it well Worth it.


----------



## Xenakiboy

Vermeulen's Symphonies. Amazingly, this guy was sort of Varese-before-Varese, #2 is SO good. A happy recent discovery of a very obscure composer! This guy is right up my alley, and his idea approach to simultaneous melodies is something I've been interested in for a while, so I'm happy now!


----------



## opus55

Offenbach: La Périchole


----------



## Pugg

​
*Hummel: Piano trio's* ( disc 2)
Trio Parnassus


----------



## Pugg

Biwa said:


> View attachment 84613
> 
> 
> Sergei Lyapunov (1859-1924)
> 
> Valse pensive, Op. 20; Tarantella, Op. 25; Mazurka's No.'s 1 & 2, Op. 9; Valse-impromptu No. 1, Op. 23; Mazurka No. 6, Op. 24; Mazurka No. 4, Op. 19; Valse-impromptu No. 2, Op. 29; Mazurka No. 3, Op. 17; Mazurka No. 5, Op. 21; Valse-impromptu No. 3, Op. 70; Mazurka No. 7, Op. 31; Mazurka No. 8, Op. 36
> 
> Florian Noack (piano)


I can't praise this pianist enough, wonderful recorded also.
Do you know his other CD: Transcriptions & Paraphrases for Piano (arr. F. Noack)


----------



## Pugg

opus55 said:


> Offenbach: La Périchole


Crespin/ Vanzo / Bastin and Maestro Lombard.
Can it be more French?


----------



## tortkis

Martin Peerson (c.1572-1651): Latin Motets - Ex Cathedra, Jeffrey Skidmore (Hyperion)









Currently hyperion is offering a discount on mp3/flac download of this album.
http://www.hyperion-records.co.uk/dc.asp?dc=D_CDA67490


----------



## Pugg

​
*Haydn*: Symphonies 45 &100
Scherchen


----------



## Biwa

Pugg said:


> I can't praise this pianist enough, wonderful recorded also.
> Do you know his other CD: Transcriptions & Paraphrases for Piano (arr. F. Noack)


Yes, I love that one so much that I got his Lyapunov disc. It's equally wonderful. The music reminds me of Chopin, Liszt, Scriabin... Highly recommended! :tiphat:


----------



## Pugg

Biwa said:


> Yes, I love that one so much that I got his Lyapunov disc. It's equally wonderful. The music reminds me of Chopin, Liszt, Scriabin... Highly recommended! :tiphat:


Again, I am agree with your comment.:cheers:


----------



## KenOC

Goldberg Variations, played by Murray Perahia. First time I've heard this, and have only had time for part of it tonight. Perahia has a warm, somewhat relaxed approach, quite inviting, and his performance is obviously molded with great care. All repeats are taken with repeats varied. Think I'm really going to like this one.


----------



## Pugg

KenOC said:


> Goldberg Variations, played by Murray Perahia. First time I've heard this, and have only had time for part of it tonight. Perahia has a warm, somewhat relaxed approach, quite inviting, and his performance is obviously molded with great care. All repeats are taken with repeats varied. Think I'm really going to like this one.


Let me rephrase that: I am sure you will :tiphat:


----------



## Pugg

​
*Jonas Kaufmann*: The Early recordings.
Capriccio put all their bits together from; before he was a world star :devil:


----------



## Pugg

​
*Albert*, E:Cello Concerto in C major Op. 20

*Bruch*:Canzone, Op. 55
Kol Nidrei, Op. 47

*Dohnányi*:Konzertstück in D major for Cello and Orchestra Op. 12

*David Pia (cello)*

Munchner Rundfunkorchester, Ulf Schirmer


----------



## Pugg

​
*Donizetti: Rosmonda d'lnghilterra*

Bruce Ford (Enrico II), _Nelly Miricioiu (Leonora di Guienna), Renée Fleming (Rosmonda Clifford)_, Alastair Miles (Clifford), Diana Montague (Arturo)

London Philharmonic Orchestra, Geoffrey Mitchell Choir, _David Parry_



> "The performance of this, Donizetti's 41st opera, could hardly be improved. And there's scarcely more than a single item in which Donizetti seems not to be writing with genuine creativity. Parry conducts with what feels like a natural rightness and the playing of the Philharmonia is of unvaryingly high quality - the Overture is one of Donizetti's best, and the orchestral score shares interest on equable terms with the voice-parts.
> These include two virtuoso roles for sopranos, who in the final scene confront each other in duet. As Rosmonda, Renée Fleming shows once again that not only has she one of the most lovely voices of our time but that she's also a highly accomplished technician and a sympathetic stylist.
> Nelly Miricioiu is the older woman, the Queen whose music encompasses a wide range of emotions with an adaptable vocal character to match. She fits the Second Act more happily than the First, where for much of the time the tone appears to have lost its familiar incisive thrust.
> Bruce Ford is an excellent, incisive Enrico, and Alastair Miles makes an authoritative father and councillor as Clifford. The travesto role of Arturo is taken by the ever welcome Diana Montague, and it's good to find that a solo has been dutifully included for 'him' in Act 2, even if it's a less than inspired piece of music. The only complaint concerns balance, which sometimes accords prominence and recession in a somewhat arbitrary way. The opera and performance, however, are strong enough to take that on board.." Gramophone Classical Music Guide, 2010
> 
> "The performance could hardly be improved" Gramophone Magazine


----------



## Pugg

​
CD3; *Verdi arias*

1. Vespri Siciliani, Act V: "Mercè, dilette amiche"
2. Ernani, Act I: "Surta è la notte..Ernani, Ernani, involami"
3. Aida, Act III: "Qui Radamès verrà...O patria mia"
4. Il trovatore, Act IV: "Timor di me?...D'amor sull'ali rosee"
5. Giovanna d'Arco, Prologue: "O ben s'addice questo torbido cielo..Sempre all'alba ed alla sera"
6. Otello, Act IV: "Emilia, te ne prego..Piangea cantando"
7. Un ballo in maschera, Act III: "Morrò ma prima in grazia"
8. Simon Boccanegra, Act I: "Come in quest'ora bruna"


----------



## Pugg

​
*Medtner*iano Concerto No. 3 in E minor, Op. 60 'Ballade'

*Scriabin*iano Concerto in F sharp minor, Op. 20

*Yevgeny Sudbin* (piano)

Bergen Philharmonic Orchestra, Andrew Litton



> "These are superb performances of two underestimated concertos...this is unquestionably an engaging account, Sudbin's glistening and expressive virtuosity matched by Andrew Litton and the Bergen Philharmonic's idiomatic playing...Even more revelatory is their performance of Medtner's Third...[Sudbin] seems alert to its every note and creates a compelling journey." BBC Music Magazine, February 2015 *****


----------



## Rtnrlfy

Trying to wake myself up on a rainy morning here in Pennsylvania - DG Concerts: A Baroque Festival (music from Telemann, Handel, Bach, Vivaldi).


----------



## bejart

Johann Joachim Quantz (1697-1773): Trio Sonata in C Minor

Musica Gaudean: Katerina Kopecka, flute -- Jiri Zelba,oboe -- Pavel Ciboch, guitar -- Jakub Dvorak, cello


----------



## Pugg

​
*Beethoven*; Piano sonatas op.109/op.110

_Daniel Barenboim_


----------



## Vronsky

*Stravinsky: The Rite of Spring & Pulcinella Suite (Levi)*










Igor Stravinsky: The Rite of Spring *·* Pulcinella Suite
Yoel Levi *·* Atlanta Symphony Orchestra


----------



## Pugg

​
*Boccherin*i -String Quartets Op.6, Nos. 1 & 3; Op.58, No.2


----------



## Orfeo

*Plus,*

*Kurt Atterberg*
Symphony no. II in F major.
Piano Concerto in B-flat minor.*
-Love Derwinger, piano.*
-The Frankfurt Radio Symphony Orchestra/Ari Rasilainen.
-The Radio Philharmonie Hannover des NDR/Ari Rasilainen.*

*Edvin Kallstenius*
A Summernight's Serenade.
-The Stockholm Philharmonic Orchestra/Stig Westerberg.

*Oskar Lindberg*
Symphonic Poem "From the Great Forests."
-The Stockholm Philharmonic Orchestra/Stig Westerberg.

:tiphat:


----------



## Pugg

​
*Rossini: Maometto Secondo*

_Samuel Ramey (Maometto II), June Anderson (Anna), Margarita Zimmermann (Calbo), Ernesto Palacio (Erisso), Laurence Dale (Condulmiero/Selimo)_

Philharmonia Orchestra, Ambrosian Opera Chorus, _Claudio Scimone_


----------



## Heliogabo

More Satie celebration today










disc 4. Many funny named pieces

And now:










Levitt plays Rzewski´s "The people united will never be defeated". Terrific!


----------



## Mahlerian

*All American*

Sessions: Concerto for Orchestra
Boston Symphony Orchestra, cond. Ozawa









Copland: Piano Fantasy
Leo Smit









Babbitt: Three Compositions for Piano
Augustus Arnone
http://augustusarnone.com/journal/?p=21


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 2005, 1968, 1961.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Vaughan Williams, Symphony No. 5*

This is one of those pieces that hits me where I live. Handley does a wonderful job with it.


----------



## Figleaf

*Debussy, Mélodies: Bernard Kruysen (bar), Francis Poulenc/Jean-Charles Richard (pf)*










Beautiful performances recorded in the early 60s, when Kruysen was in his vocal prime.


----------



## Heliogabo

Figleaf said:


> Beautiful performances recorded in the early 60s, when Kruysen was in his vocal prime.


I've got this too. Beautiful in fact. I´ll give it another spin soon.


----------



## jim prideaux

Mendelssohn Overtures (the Marriage of Camacho, A Midsummer Night's Dream, Calm Sea and Prosperous Voyage, Ruy Blas,Athalia and Hebrides) performed by Flor and the Bamberger Symphoniker......first listen to a collection that has received a great deal of praise!


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Debussy, Images*

Arthuro Benedetti Michelangeli


----------



## SiegendesLicht

Orchestral excerpts from Wagner's operas, performed by the Berliner Philarmoniker and Klaus Tennstedt









Perfect music for tonight's celebration. It is as if the Meister himself was looking down from Valhalla on his faithful disciple and saying "Gut gemacht!" 

The one playing right now is the prelude to Die Meistersinger von Nürnberg. The expression of perfect, heavenly, undiluted JOY. That, and a bottle of champagne coursing through my veins. I think it would make a perfect wedding music.


----------



## Reichstag aus LICHT

Heliogabo said:


> More Satie celebration today


Likewise, albeit from a different pianist, Jeroen van Veen. I already had the excellent Ciccolini set, but this has just been released by Brilliant Classics:









I really like what I've heard so far.


----------



## Badinerie

If ever I need to relax its now!
Feckin windows 10 is upgrading my main laptop without asking! It was on sleep and I wasnt even logged in.


----------



## Arsakes

_Symphonies No.2_ from these composers:

Schubert
Beethoven
Mahler
Bruckner
Nielsen

The end of symphonies No.2 surveys.

Top 3 are:
Mahler
Bruckner
Dvorak

The rest were enjoyable too.


----------



## Rhombic




----------



## Manxfeeder

*Bach Cantatas Nos. 65, 89, 60, 83*


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Satie, Socrate*

I missed Satie's birthday yesterday. I'm making up for it with my favorite version of Socrate. As Ned Rorem said of the piece, "The music is not 'ahead' of its time but rather outside of time."


----------



## tortkis

The Service of Venus and Mars ~ Music for the Knights of the Garter, 1340-1440 (Hyperion)









Philippe de Vitry (1291-1361)
P des Molins (fl 1350-1350)
Pycard (fl c1410-1410)
Leonel Power (d1445)
Franchois Lebertoul (fl 1409-?1428)
John Pyamour (fl c1418-before March 1426)
John Dunstable (c1390-1453)
Soursby (fl c1430-1460)
Richard Loqueville (d1418)
Anonymous

Gothic Voices
Andrew Lawrence-King (medieval harp)
Christopher Page


----------



## George O

Jacob Obrecht (1457/8-1505): Missa super "Maria Zart" (Mass for gentle Mary)

Prague Madrigal Singers / Miroslav Venhoda

on Supraphon (Czechoslovakia), from 1968


----------



## KenOC

A nice Thai lunch, then listened to the entire Perahia Goldbergs. I've always enjoyed Gould in these. I love the way he seems to jump right out of your speakers (in his earlier recording), grab you by the throat, and shout "Listen what I can do with this!" And to his credit, he proceeds to do just that, and quite successfully.

But Perahia is different. He has (as Haydn would say) taste, something seldom mentioned in connection with Gould. Not stick-out-your-pinky taste, but the much rarer kind. His playing is restrained but never inhibited. He observes all repeats, but his wide range of touch and dynamics along with some embellishments keep things interesting. He plays the fast variations impeccably but never seems to be showing off. His pedal and rubato are used sparingly but just in the right ways. It's all so welcoming and absorbing that you hardly notice how well he's keeping the voices separate and clear. 74 minutes fly by, and you're sorry when it ends.

Oh, the sound is good too. If you're an Amazon Prime member, this recording is free to stream.


----------



## pmsummer

HOMAGE TO JOHANNES CICONIA (1370-1412)
*Johannes Ciconia*
Ensemble P.A.N.

_New Albion_


----------



## Conglomerate




----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1998, 2006 - '12.


----------



## StlukesguildOhio




----------



## D Smith

Celebrating Satie's birthday here (which was yesterday, I'm always late to the party) with this fabulous disc by Ciccolini. Recommended.


----------



## Vaneyes

Sampling. Armengaud continues with *Roussel*, these the early piano works. I find them less interesting, so I'll pass and remain content with volume one. :tiphat:


----------



## Balthazar

*Satie ~ Works for Solo Piano*

For his sesquicentennial, I am listening to this five disc set this week. Jean-Yves Thibaudet at the piano.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Debussy, Arabesques*


----------



## bejart

Ernst Eichner (1740-1777): Symphony in G Minor, Op.6, No.2

Werner Ehrhardt conducting L'Arte del Mondo


----------



## deprofundis

Paolo da Firenze- narcisso speculando

He is definetly in league whit Jacopo da Bologna and Landini master work, this cd on harmonia mundi is a pure gems, on of the best and last composer of ars nova, i would says he merge the sound of Landini and Da Bologna, thus said thus meaning sometime he sound like Landini logical progression , but has somesort of Da Bologna overtone if you heard the same cd i heard from Da Bologna, the only difference is Da Bologna sound a bit more ancient .


----------



## Pugg

Beethoven: "Kreutzer" and "Spring" Sonatas
Arthur Rubinstein, Henryk Szeryng


----------



## Pugg

Heliogabo said:


> Levitt plays Rzewski´s "The people united will never be defeated". Terrific!


As long as we never forget that :tiphat:


----------



## Pugg

KenOC said:


> A nice Thai lunch, then listened to the entire Perahia Goldbergs. I've always enjoyed Gould in these. I love the way he seems to jump right out of your speakers (in his earlier recording), grab you by the throat, and shout "Listen what I can do with this!" And to his credit, he proceeds to do just that, and quite successfully.
> 
> But Perahia is different. He has (as Haydn would say) taste, something seldom mentioned in connection with Gould. Not stick-out-your-pinky taste, but the much rarer kind. His playing is restrained but never inhibited. He observes all repeats, but his wide range of touch and dynamics along with some embellishments keep things interesting. He plays the fast variations impeccably but never seems to be showing off. His pedal and rubato are used sparingly but just in the right ways. It's all so welcoming and absorbing that you hardly notice how well he's keeping the voices separate and clear. 74 minutes fly by, and you're sorry when it ends.
> 
> Oh, the sound is good too. If you're an Amazon Prime member, this recording is free to stream.


If not, just buy it


----------



## Biwa

Fantasie

Robert Schumann: Märchenbilder, Op. 113; Fantasiestücke, Op. 73
Johannes Brahms: Sonata, Op. 120 No. 1
Paul Hindemith: Sonata for Viola and Piano, Op. 11 No. 4

Mariko Hara (Viola)
Ryoji Ariyoshi (Piano)


----------



## Pugg

​*Renée Fleming; The Beautiful Voice.*


----------



## Pugg

Next on:

​*Mahler; Symphony no 6*

Sir George Solti conducting.


----------



## Biwa

Spain Through Strings

JUAN CRISÓSTOMO DE ARRIAGA (1806-1826): STRING QUARTET No. 3 in E flat major
JOAQUÍN TURINA (1882-1949) : La oracion del torero (the Toreador's Prayer) Op.34, for string quartet (1925)
EDUARDO TOLDRA (1895-1962) : Vistas al mar, original version for string quartet (1920)
MARIO CASTELNUOVO-TEDESCO (1895-1968) : QUINTET FOR GUITAR AND STRING QUARTET, Op.143 (1950)

ZEMLINSKY QUARTET (Frantisek SOUCEK, Petr STRIZEK, violins; Petr HOLMAN, viola; Vladimír FORTIN, cello)
Miriam RODRIGUEZ BRULLOVA - guitar


----------



## Conglomerate




----------



## Pugg

​*Schumann*: Symphonies ( disc2)
V.P; _Leonard Bernstein. _


----------



## Pugg

​*Gaetano Donizetti ;Lucia di Lammermoor
*
_Lily Pons, Richard Tucker_, Frank Guarrera, Norman Scott, Thomas Hayward, Thelma Votipka, James McCracken, Metropolitan Opera Orchestra, Fausto Cleva
Original on Odessy recording.


----------



## Biwa

Horizons 4

Nicht zu schnell / Gustav Mahler ; arr. Colin Matthews 
Fünf tragische Lieder / Geert van Keulen 
Fluss ohne Ufer / Detlev Glanert 
Scale: le tombeau de Mahler / Willem Jeths 
Out of control / Joey Roukens 
Oboe concerto / Rodion Shchedrin 
Solo / Luciano Berio 
Chrissietina's magic fantasy / Matthew Hindson

Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra
Lothar Zagrosek, Markus Stenz, Ed Spanjaard, David Robertson, Susanna Mälkki (conductors)


----------



## Pugg

​
*Transcriptions & Paraphrases for Piano* (arr. F. Noack)

Liadov:The Enchanted Lake, Op. 62
Rachmaninov:Aleko: suite
Rimsky Korsakov:Scheherazade, Op. 35

Tchaikovsky:Swan Lake, Op. 20 Suite

*Florian Noack* (piano)


----------



## bejart

Johann Baptist Wendling (1723-1797): Flute Sonata in D Major

Hoffmusic Mannheim: Takashi Ogawa, flute -- Dmitri Dichtiar, cello -- Ichiro Noda, double bass -- Guy van Waas, harpsichord


----------



## TwoPhotons

*Schumann*: Symphony No.3 "Rhenish", cond/ Wolfgang Sawallisch with the Staatskapelle Dresden.


----------



## Pugg

Next on:
​
*Mozart ; Piano concertos 17-18*
_Murray Perahia _


----------



## Morimur




----------



## Pugg

**​*Teresa Berganza* - The Spanish Soul 
CD1
01. El Corregidor y la molinera, pantomime-ballet in 2 scenes, G. 50: 1st part
02. El Corregidor y la molinera, pantomime-ballet in 2 scenes, G. 50: 2nd part
03. Popular Spanish Songs (7), for voice & piano, G. 40: 1. El pano moruno
04. Popular Spanish Songs (7), for voice & piano, G. 40: 2. Sequidilla murciana
05. Popular Spanish Songs (7), for voice & piano, G. 40: 3. Asturiana
06. Popular Spanish Songs (7), for voice & piano, G. 40: 4. Jota
07. Popular Spanish Songs (7), for voice & piano, G. 40: 5. Nana
08. Popular Spanish Songs (7), for voice & piano, G. 40: 6. Canción
09. Popular Spanish Songs (7), for voice & piano, G. 40: 7. Polo


----------



## jim prideaux

Dvorak 2nd Symphony on I-pod at work.....performed by Belohlavek and the Czech Philharmonic....


----------



## Easy Goer

Bach - Goldberg Variations. Glenn Gould 1955.


----------



## Biwa

Paul Hindemith: Konzertmusik (1926); Symphony in B flat (1951)
Arnold Schoenberg: Theme and Variations Op 43a (1943)
Igor Stravinsky: Symphonies of Wind Instruments (1921, rev. 1947)
Rolf Wallin: Changes (1984)

Royal Norwegian Navy Band
Ingar Bergby


----------



## Pugg

​
*Wagner: Overtures and Preludes

*

Die Meistersinger von Nürnberg: Overture
Parsifal: Good Friday Music
Lohengrin: Prelude to Act 1
Lohengrin: Prelude to Act 3
Tannhäuser: Overture and Venusberg Music
Tristan und Isolde: Prelude & Liebestod

London Symphony Orchestra, _Antal Dorati_

Special for the member who want to hear this over and over again.


----------



## Rtnrlfy

Carlo Aonzo and Rene Izquierdo, Paganini (for mandolin and guitar). I was fortunate to hear these two perform a selection from this last month - lovely stuff.


----------



## Vasks

_Disc 1 from the *John Adams Earbox* by Nonesuch_

*Harmonium
Shaker Loops*


----------



## Figleaf

*Henri Sauguet, Inédits*










I got this for the song cycle _La Chèvrefeuille_, a lovely early (1944) recording by Gérard Souzay, when his voice was at its sexiest- but there's plenty more to enjoy here, all in recordings by the composer himself (he accompanies Souzay and a fresh-voiced young Hugues Cuenod in _Aria d'Eduardo Poeta_) or by musicians who were part of his circle. The extracts from _Visions Infernales_ are sensitively performed by the creator, the bass Doda Conrad, and there are some interesting instrumental pieces including an electronic (?) piece,_ Aspect Sentimental_, with whistling noises reminiscent of The Clangers!


----------



## Pugg

​
_Haydn, Michael _

Requiem in C minor pro defuncto Archiepiscopo Sigismundo, MH 155
Missa in honorem Sanctae Ursulae, MH 546 'Chiemsee-Messe'

Carolyn Sampson (soprano), Hilary Summers (alto), James Gilchrist (tenor), Peter Harvey (bass)

Choir of The King's Consort, The King's Consort, Robert King


----------



## elgar's ghost

Erik Satie part one - piano works.

_(4) Ogives_ (1886), _(3) Sarabandes_ (1887), _Première pensée rose+ croix_ (1891), _(3) Sonneries de la rose + croix_ (c. 1892), _Prélude de la porte héroique du ciel_ (1894), _Rêverie du Puavre_ (c. 1900), _Deux rêveries nocturnes_ (1910-11), _Rêverie de l'enfance de Pantagruel_ (1919) and _(5) Nocturnes_ (1919 - inc.):










_(3) Gymnopédies_ (1888), three preludes for the play _Le fils des étoiles_ (1891), _Vexations_ (c. 1893), _(3) Pièces froides_ - set one (1897), piano transcription of the song _Je te veux_ (c. 1897), _Poudre d'or_ (c. 1901), _Le piccadilly_ (1904), _Prélude en tapisserie_ (c. 1906), _(3) Véritables préludes flasques (pour un chien)_ (1912), _la piège de méduse_ (1913), _Croquis et agaceries d'un gros bonhomme en bois_ (1913), _Chapitres tournés en tous sens_ (1913), _(21) Sports et divertissements_ (1914) and _Sonatine bureaucratique_ (1917):


----------



## SiegendesLicht

Pugg said:


> *Wagner: Overtures and Preludes
> 
> *
> 
> Die Meistersinger von Nürnberg: Overture
> Parsifal: Good Friday Music
> Lohengrin: Prelude to Act 1
> Lohengrin: Prelude to Act 3
> Tannhäuser: Overture and Venusberg Music
> Tristan und Isolde: Prelude & Liebestod
> 
> London Symphony Orchestra, _Antal Dorati_
> 
> *Special for the member who want to hear this over and over again.*


There may be more than one member who wants to hear this over here


----------



## ShropshireMoose

Chopin: Fantasie in F Minor, Op.49/Waltz in E-flat, Op.18
Schubert: Sonata No.21 in B-flat, D.960/Selection of Dances 
Brahms: Intermezzo in C, Op.118 No.3
Scarlatti: Sonata in G, K.14 Dame Myra Hess

Superb playing from Dame Myra Hess, these recordings are of a couple of live concerts she gave at the University of Illinois in March 1949. The sound does call for some tolerance, but the playing soon carries you away. The performance of the Chopin Fantasie is one of the best I've ever heard, passionate and impulsive, not the kind of playing you'd normally associate with Myra Hess, at least if, like myself, you've only ever heard her studio recordings. Evidently she hated recording and was far more likely to take wing before an audience, as she does here on all these pieces to magnificent effect. I'm very much looking forward to the rest of the set.


----------



## DavidA

Shostakovich Symphony 6 CSO / Stokowski


----------



## tortkis

Petr Eben (1929-2007): Organ Music, Vol. 5 - Halgeir Schiager (Hyperion)


----------



## JosefinaHW

Thanks to StrangeMagic, Listening for the first time to M. Bruck, _Concerto for Two Pianos in A Flat Minor_ Op. 88a Katia and Marielle Labèque


----------



## Morimur




----------



## Balthazar

*Grisey ~ Les Espaces Acoustiques*

Stefan Asbury and Garth Knox lead the Asko Ensemble and the WDR Sinfonieorchester Köln.


----------



## schigolch




----------



## pmsummer

PILGRIMAGE TO SANTIAGO
*Codex Calixtinus Anonymous, Llibre Vermell de Montserrat Anonymous, 
Cristobal de Morales, Giovanni Pierluigi da Palestrina, Guillaume Dufay, et al.*
Monteverdi Choir
John Eliot Gardiner - director

_Soli Deo Gloria_


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Saint-Saens, Symphonies Nos. 1 and 2*


----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## Alfacharger

Brahms 5th Symphony along with other works!


----------



## Vaneyes

Sampling* Nino Rota* (cpo), and *Anthony Burgess* (Prima Facie) piano works. Has it really come to this for new releases? Anyway, the former's lovely playing and tone is well-recorded. The latter's better left alone. :tiphat:


----------



## George O

Josquin des Prez (c. 1450/1455-1521):

5 Motetten "O Domine Jesu Christe"
Missa Mater Patris et Filia

Antoine Brumel (c. 1460-1512 or 1513):

Motette "Mater Patris et Filia"

Schola Cantorvm St. Foillan / Wilhelm Eschweiler

on Da Camera Magna (West Germany), from 1976, or possibly 1977


----------



## dieter

SiegendesLicht said:


> Orchestral excerpts from Wagner's operas, performed by the Berliner Philarmoniker and Klaus Tennstedt
> 
> View attachment 84639
> 
> 
> Perfect music for tonight's celebration. It is as if the Meister himself was looking down from Valhalla on his faithful disciple and saying "Gut gemacht!"
> 
> The one playing right now is the prelude to Die Meistersinger von Nürnberg. The expression of perfect, heavenly, undiluted JOY. That, and a bottle of champagne coursing through my veins. I think it would make a perfect wedding music.


Meistersinger pulsates with sheer joy in life. It's as essential as Bach's great Passions.


----------



## Conglomerate




----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 2004/5. I forgive the cover.


----------



## pmsummer

ROBIN IS TO THE GREENWOOD GONE
_Elizabethan Lute Music_*
Batchelar - Cuttinge - De Countie - Holborne - Huwet - Robinson*
Paul O'Dette - lute
_
Nonesuch_


----------



## Guest

Stunning playing and the sound is very good if a little studio bound--lacks some of the "air" of a real hall.


----------



## KenOC

Sibelius Symphony No. 3, Okko Kamu with the Lahti SO. This may be my favoriite Sibelius cycle.


----------



## bejart

Beethoven: Symphony No.4 in B Flat, Op.60

Wilhelm Furtwaengler conducting the Vienna Philharmonic


----------



## Vronsky

*Mozart: Piano Concertos Nos. 15 & 21*










Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart: Piano Concertos Nos. 15 in B Flat, K.450 & 21 in C major, K.467
Alfred Brendel *·* Academy of St. Martin-in-the-Fields *·* Neville Marriner


----------



## Ken B

Tonight's fare
Monteverdi madrigals book 4, La Venexiana
Bach cantatas from Gardiner's cycle
Shostakovich Cello Concerti, Maslennikov
Max Richter Dream 3 and Dream 8


----------



## bejart

Anton Eberl (1765-1807): Grand Sonata in G Minor, Op.27

John Khouri, piano


----------



## opus55

Wagner: Gotterdammerung










Playing it loud!


----------



## deprofundis

I will be lisening to the* Gesualdo marian motets*, quite odd, but no one care about his motets there not substancial enought but there quality speak for itself, some critic says his motets or so so , i beg to differ since im some Gesualdo obvious fanboy.Yes i know his madrigal were his center piece but his motets were not bad eithers, the problem is Gesualdo was not prolific in motets genra, but these four motets remain to be discover, there awesome.What the story behind tonight lisening oh well i have a new flask and it's fill whit brandy, i drank some whit a friend nothing special we would lisen to classical i would like to point out im not a true alcoholic i did not drink in weeks, perhaps alcohol is more enjoyable when you drink less often , like to drink only whit friend(s) beside this drinking alone is futile boring non enjoyable, what make slcohol enjoyable is the starvation of alcohol the ''control soberness'', right now im not drunk but im just relaxed, it feel great's.


----------



## drnlaw

opus55 said:


> Wagner: Gotterdammerung
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Playing it loud!


The Solti Ring, still one of the premier accomplishments in the history of recorded music, IMO.


----------



## drnlaw

deprofundis said:


> I will be lisening to the* Gesualdo marian motets*, quite odd, but no one care about his motets there not substancial enought but there quality speak for itself, some critic says his motets or so so , i beg to differ since im some Gesualdo obvious fanboy.Yes i know his madrigal were his center piece but his motets were not bad eithers, the problem is Gesualdo was not prolific in motets genra, but these four motets remain to be discover, there awesome.What the story behind tonight lisening oh well i have a new flask and it's fill whit brandy, i drank some whit a friend nothing special we would lisen to classical i would like to point out im not a true alcoholic i did not drink in weeks, perhaps alcohol is more enjoyable when you drink less often , like to drink only whit friend(s) beside this drinking alone is futile boring non enjoyable, what make slcohol enjoyable is the starvation of alcohol the ''control soberness'', right now im not drunk but im just relaxed, it feel great's.


VERY relaxed, I'd say . . .


----------



## drnlaw

Hendrik Andriessen - Symphony No. 3, Jean Fournet, Netherlands Radio Philharmonic Orchestra.


----------



## Mahlerian

Mahler: Symphony No. 8 in E-flat major
London Philharmonic Orchestra and Chorus, cond. Tennstedt









This symphony, which has no subtitle, was the one Mahler considered his best. Dispute that as one may, it is undeniable that it represents an immensely detailed edifice in which every single second is crucial to the whole, and which is based entirely on the growth of a few elements. It is concise, beautiful, subtle in detail, and very rarely heard rendered as wonderfully as in this live recording with Tennstedt. The weak point here is clearly the tenor, Riegel, who strains throughout the higher range of his part, but the other singers do a fine job with their very difficult parts and the orchestra and chorus perform marvelously.


----------



## Pugg

*Gershwin*: Girl Crazy-Suite; Oh, Kay!-Ouvertüre; Funny Face-Ouvertüre; Let 'em Eat Cake-Ouvertüre; Ouvertüre & Wintergreen for President aus "Of Thee I Sing"; 3 Preludes; Rhapsodie Nr. 2 For piano & Orchestra (Ralph Votapek, Boston Pops Orchestra, Arthur Fiedler)


----------



## Chronochromie

Mahlerian said:


> Mahler: Symphony No. 8 in E-flat major
> London Philharmonic Orchestra and Chorus, cond. Tennstedt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This symphony, which has no subtitle, was the one Mahler considered his best. Dispute that as one may, it is undeniable that it represents an immensely detailed edifice in which every single second is crucial to the whole, and which is based entirely on the growth of a few elements. It is concise, beautiful, subtle in detail, and very rarely heard rendered as wonderfully as in this live recording with Tennstedt. The weak point here is clearly the tenor, Riegel, who strains throughout the higher range of his part, but the other singers do a fine job with their very difficult parts and the orchestra and chorus perform marvelously.


Doesn't Mahler ask for more than one choir, though?


----------



## Mahlerian

Chronochromie said:


> Doesn't Mahler ask for more than one choir, though?


Yes, there is a double choir, and the London Philharmonic Chorus is supplemented by other singers. The reason for the double choir is in large part for the antiphonal effects, as one has in the St. Matthew Passion, for example.


----------



## Chronochromie

Mahlerian said:


> Yes, there is a double choir, and the London Philharmonic Chorus is supplemented by other singers. The reason for the double choir is in large part for the antiphonal effects, as one has in the St. Matthew Passion, for example.


Oh ok, I just remember reading a review of Tennstedt's recording of the 8th (assuming it's the same forces as in that DVD) that complained about the lack of double choir.


----------



## JosefinaHW

(another amazing piece of music I just discovered) H.M. Gorecki, _Concerto for Piano Strings_ Adam Kosmieja





 followed by

(recently discovered) A. Schnittke, _Concerto for Piano and Strings_


----------



## Mahlerian

Chronochromie said:


> Oh ok, I just remember reading a review of Tennstedt's recording of the 8th (assuming it's the same forces as in that DVD) that complained about the lack of double choir.


The studio recording is different; it had a dubbed-in organ and generally smaller forces. The recordings were some six years apart, though. The live version has overall slower tempos, so it runs nearly 90 minutes, but it certainly doesn't _feel_ slow to me.

There was a CD release from the same concert, with this cover:


----------



## Pugg

SiegendesLicht said:


> There may be more than one member who wants to hear this over here


That's why I added the


----------



## Pugg

opus55 said:


> Wagner: Gotterdammerung
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Playing it loud!


As much as I agree, mind the neighbours though


----------



## JosefinaHW

HM Gorecki, _Concerto for Harpsichord and Orchestra_


----------



## Biwa

Johannes Brahms

Symphony No. 1 in C minor Op. 68
Variations on a Theme of Haydn Op. 56

Pittsburgh Symphony Orchestra
Marek Janowski (conductor)


----------



## JosefinaHW

Schnittke, Music from Film: _Agony_


----------



## Pugg

​
*Szymanowski:**Cédric Tiberghien*

Etudes (12), Op. 33
Masques (3), Op. 34
Etudes (4), Op. 4
Métopes Op. 29 (Trois poèmes pour piano)

Cédric Tiberghien (piano)


----------



## tortkis

Cipriano de Rore (c1515/16-1565): Missa Praeter rerum seriem - The Tallis Scholars, Peter Phillips (Gimell)


----------



## Biwa

A Festival of Fučík

Julius Ernst Wilhelm Fučík (1872-1916)

Einzug der Gladiatoren, Op. 68; Unter der Admiralsflagge, Op. 82; The Mississippi River, Op. 160; Die Regimentskinder, Op. 169; Winterstürme, Op. 184; Der alte Brummbär, Op. 210; Florentiner, Op. 214; Marinarella, Op. 215; Die lustigen Dorfschmiede, Op. 218; Ballettratten, Op. 226; Donausagen, Op. 233; Hercegovac, Op. 235; Onkel Teddy, Op. 239; Miramare, Op. 247

Royal Scottish National Orchestra
Neeme Järvi


----------



## JosefinaHW

Biwa said:


> View attachment 84553
> 
> 
> Sally Beamish: Under the Wing of the Rock
> Henning Kraggerud: Voyage Douloureux; Til Sara
> Arne Nordheim: Brudd
> Olav Anton Thommessen: Portrait en Chaconne
> Benjamin Britten: Lachrymae
> 
> Soon-Mi Chung, viola
> Henning Kraggerud, violin
> Oslo Camerata


Beautiful painting


----------



## Biwa

JosefinaHW said:


> Beautiful painting


The painting is called Fra Borgøya. https://commons.m.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Lars_Hertervig-Fra_Borgoya.jpg

It was done by Lars Hertevig in 1867. https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lars_Hertervig

It's a beautiful recording as well. I especially like the piece by Sally Beamish.


----------



## JosefinaHW

Schnittke _Cello Concerto No. 2 _ Rostropovich London Symphony


----------



## Pugg

_​_*Obrecht: Missa Maria zart*

_The Tallis Scholars, Peter Phillips_:tiphat:


----------



## JosefinaHW

Schnittke _Piano Quintet_


----------



## elgar's ghost

Erik Satie part two - more piano works. Offline for most of today so this disc is what I'll be listening to later after work and before going out. Judging by the works included here and elsewhere 1913 seemed to be something of a banner year for him.

_(3) Gymnopédies_(1888), _(6) Gnossiennes_ (1890), _Passacaille_ (1906), _Six Pièces de la période_(1906-13), _(3) Véritables préludes flasques (pour un chien)_ (1912), _ (3) Menus propos enfantins_ (1913) _(3) Enfantillages pittoresques_ (1913), _(3) Croquis et agaceries d'un gros bonhomme en bois_ (1913), _(3) Chapitres tournés en tous sens_ (1913), _(3) Descriptions automatiques_ (1913), _(3) Embryons desséchés_ (1913) and _Rag-Time_ - piano transcription by H. Ourdiné from the ballet _Parade_ (1916-17 - arr. ????):


----------



## Pugg

​*Bach; Brandenburg concertos* ( disc 2)
I Musici


----------



## Xenakiboy

Edgard Varese - The complete works (because whenever I plug my earphones into my iPhone, Ameriques automatically plays. :lol:


----------



## JosefinaHW

Schnittke _In Memoriam_ Ozawa, London Symphony

Listening via ClassicsOnline


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mozart; Così Fan Tutte.*

_Eleanor Steber/ Blance Thebom /Roberta Peeters/ Richard Tucker et al.
_
_Fritz Stiedry _conducting the Metropolitan opera orchestra .

Recorded 1952, sung in Englisch.


----------



## JosefinaHW

Schnittke _Choir Concerto I Master of All Living Things_ (setting of _The Book of Lamentations_ by Gregor of Narek (951-1003) Russian State Symphonic Choir, conductor Valeri Polyansky






'seems to be four parts:

II _An Expert in Human Passions_ 




III _God, Grant Deliverance From Sin_ 




IV _Complete This Work Which I Began _


----------



## Xenakiboy

JosefinaHW said:


> Schnittke _Choir Concerto I Master of All Living Things_ (setting of _The Book of Lamentations_ by Gregor of Narek (951-1003) Russian State Symphonic Choir, conductor Valeri Polyansky


I love Schnittke but haven't listened to him for about a month, now you're making me want to get out my Schnittke CDs!


----------



## JosefinaHW

Xenakiboy said:


> I love Schnittke but haven't listened to him for about a month, now you're making me want to get out my Schnittke CDs!


Get them out!!!!!! (and then let's talk) I've hardly scratched the surface and some I'm just not ready for yet, but his music is AMAZING!!! I have never heard anything like this before.


----------



## Biwa

Silver Bow

Vaughan Williams: The Lark Ascending (arr. K. Bryan for Flute & Orchestra)
Saint-Saëns: Introduction et rondo capriccioso, Op. 28 (arr. K. Bryan for Flute & Orchestra); Romance in D-Flat Major, Op. 37, R. 192
Shostakovich: The Gadfly Suite, Op. 97a: Romance (arr. K. Bryan & C. Hazell for Flute & Orchestra)
Drdla: Serenade No. 1 (arr. K. Bryan & C. Hazell for Flute & Orchestra)
Paganini: 24 Caprices for Solo Violin, Op. 1: No. 24 in A Minor (arr. K. Bryan for Flute)
Massenet: Thais: Meditation (arr. K. Bryan for Flute & Orchestra)
Kreisler: Alt-Wiener Tanzweisen: Liebesleid (arr. K. Bryan for Flute & Orchestra)
Sarasate: Zigeunerweisen, Op. 20 (arr. K. Bryan & C. Hazell for Flute & Orchestra)

Katherine Bryan
Royal Scottish National Orchestra
Jac van Steen


----------



## Xenakiboy

JosefinaHW said:


> Get them out!!!!!! (and then let's talk) I've hardly scratched the surface and some I'm just not ready for yet, but his music is AMAZING!!! I have never heard anything like this before.


I assume you started with Symphony no 1 or Concerto Grosso no 1 right? His two biggest notable works from the polystylistic period, from there any Schnittke you grace your ears upon hearing is just one masterpiece after another. His music has also aged very well, some of it showing a sense of dark humour and irony, with a level of pure 'emotion' then you get to the divine and majestic stuff, you can never get sick of such an enjoyable composer!! :tiphat:


----------



## JosefinaHW

Schnittke _Concerto Grosso No. 1__ Live_ Gidon Kremer (presence of background noise is terrible had to switch to cheap earbuds)


----------



## JosefinaHW

Xenakiboy said:


> I assume you started with Symphony no 1 or Concerto Grosso no 1 right? His two biggest notable works from the polystylistic period, from there any Schnittke you grace your ears upon hearing is just one masterpiece after another. His music has also aged very well, some of it showing a sense of dark humour and irony, with a level of pure 'emotion' then you get to the divine and majestic stuff, you can never get sick of such an enjoyable composer!! :tiphat:


:Xenaxiboy: I haven't taken time to read any posts on this thread: I just continue to post what I'm listening to at the moment, but I see your post now... I discovered Schnittke on the "Three Favorite Piano Concerti" Thread: _Concerto for Piano and Orchestra_--I just listened and listened and listened.... some added fun for me was that I recognized at the beginning of the Andante measure 24





 * a melody (in this type of work it is not a theme, right?--please correct me if I am wrong)* that Mychael Dana used in the soundtrack _Breach_--I like that soundtrack very much. What piece did I listen to next? I don't remember at this moment, but the next piece that I love is the _Piano Quintet_. Per your advice I am listening to the _Concerto Grosso No. 1_ right now.... more to come...  Thanks for sharing


----------



## Pugg

​
*Schumann*: Piano Concerto, Fantasie
Philharmonia Orchestra, Kurt Sanderling


----------



## JosefinaHW

Schnittke _Viola Concerto_ Yuri Bashmet, Gergiev Vienna Philharmonic





 First Movement





 Second





 Third


----------



## Pugg

​
*Renée Fleming- Bryn Terfel*; Under the stars.
Delightful disc .


----------



## dieter

Telemann Suites, Jaap Ter Linden, Arion, especially TWV55 D4. What a great, majestic piece.


----------



## bejart

Henry Purcell (1659-1695): Trio Sonata No.7 in C Major

The Purcell Quartet: Catherine Macintosh and Elisabeth Wallfisch, violins -- Richard Boothby, viola -- Robert Woolley, chamber organ


----------



## Pugg

​
*Borodin:Symphony No. 2 in B minor
*
Rimsky Korsakov:
Scheherazade, Op. 35

_Concertgebouw Orchestra, Kirill Kondrashin_


----------



## realdealblues

*Gustav Mahler*
Symphony No. 4 in G









Leonard Bernstein/Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra
Soloist: Helmut Wittek
*[Rec. 1987]*

I still enjoy this one up to the last movement. I understand what Lenny was going for, but it just doesn't work for me. No offense to Helmut Wittek, but this isn't the way I want to hear this Symphony.


----------



## dieter

realdealblues said:


> *Gustav Mahler*
> Symphony No. 4 in G
> 
> View attachment 84686
> 
> 
> Leonard Bernstein/Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra
> Soloist: Helmut Wittek
> *[Rec. 1987]*
> 
> I still enjoy this one up to the last movement. I understand what Lenny was going for, but it just doesn't work for me. No offense to Helmut Wittek, but this isn't the way I want to hear this Symphony.


I know what you mean.


----------



## pmsummer

ABOVE THE STARRS
_Verses, Anthems & Consort Music_
*Thomas Tomkins*
Fretwork
Catherine King, Emma Kirkby, Richard Wistreich, Donald Greig, Jonathan Arnold, Charles Daniels - vocals

_Harmonia Mundi_


----------



## Pugg

​
*Braunfels: Grosse Messe (Great Mass), Op. 37*

Simone Schneider (soprano), Gerhild Romberger (alto), Christian Elsner (tenor), Robert Holl (bass) & Heiko Holtmeier (organ)

Philharmonischer Chor Berlin, Berliner Singakademie, Knaben des Staats-und Domchores Berlin & Konzerthausorchester Berlin, Jorg-Peter Weigle:tiphat:


----------



## Easy Goer

Mendelssohn & Schumann. Trio in D Minor. Alfred Cortot Piano, Jacques Thibaud Violin, Pablo Casals Cello.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mozart: Don Giovanni, K527*

_Dame Joan Sutherland_ (Donna Anna), Elisabeth Schwarzkopf (Donna Elvira), Eberhard Wächter (Don Giovanni), Giuseppe Taddei (Leporello), Gottlob Frick (Il Commendatore), Luigi Alva (Don Ottavio), Piero Cappuccilli (Masetto), Graziella Sciutti (Zerlina), Heinrich Schmidt (harpsichord)

Philharmonia Orchestra & Chorus,_ Carlo Maria Giulini_


----------



## realdealblues

*Alfred Brendel
Complete Philips Recordings
CD48









Ludwig Van Beethoven
*15 Variations & Fugue in E-flat, Op. 35 "Eroica Variations"
6 Bagatelles, Op. 126
6 Ecossaises, WoO 84*
[Rec. 1984]
*6 Variations in F, Op. 34
5 Variations in D on "Rule Britannia", WoO 79
6 Variations in G on "Nel Cor Piu Non Mi Sento", WoO 70*
[Rec. 1990]*


----------



## Vasks

_Gave this new arrival a spin today_


----------



## Andolink

Continuing my 2 week long Vivaldi binge:

















Oh, and there was this too:

Shostakovich Piano Trio No. 2 in E minor, Op. 67









And a day wouldn't be complete without some Bach:

'Ach Gott, vom Himmel sieh darein' BWV 2


----------



## Guest

Ravel
Daphnis et Chloe
Valses nobles et sentimentales

London Symphony Orchestra, Abbado.









Sweet.


----------



## pmsummer

FAÇADE
_An Entertainment_
*William Walton* - score
*Edith Sitwell* - libretto
Dame Edith Sitwell - narrator
Sir Peter Pears - narrator
_with other works, and works by Bax and Bliss_
English Opera Group Ensemble
Anthony Collins - conductor
_
Decca_


----------



## Vronsky

*Stravinsky: Apollon Musagète*










Igor Stravinsky: Apollon Musagète
London Symphony Orchestra *·* Robert Craft


----------



## drnlaw

David Diamond (1915-2005): Symphony No 3


----------



## hpowders

J.S. Bach Great Organ Works
Helmut Walcha, organ

The greatest performances of the D minor Dorian Toccata and Fugue, Fantasia and Fugue in G minor and Passacaglia and Fugue in C minor ever recorded.

If you love Bach, this is urgently recommended!


----------



## D Smith

Inspired by a poll which is too 'subtle' for me but makes for a nice playlist this Friday. All outstanding performances.

Vaughan Williams Symphony No. 6 Boult/New Philharmonia










Tchaikovsky Symphony No. 6 Karajan/Berlin










Nielsen Symphony No. 6 Blomstedt/SF










Sibelius Symphony No. 6 Karajan/Berlin


----------



## kartikeys

A sort of classically inspired film song 
in the Marathi language.


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1985 - '90.


----------



## tortkis

Biber: Requiem à 15 - Koor & Barokorkest van de Nederlandse Bachvereniging / Gustav Leonhardt (DHM)









From DHM 50th Anniversary Box.


----------



## Vronsky

*Stravinsky: Jeu de Cartes*










Igor Stravinsky: Jeu de Cartes
London Symphony Orchestra *·* Claudio Abbado


----------



## Vaneyes

realdealblues said:


> *Gustav Mahler*
> Symphony No. 4 in G
> 
> View attachment 84686
> 
> 
> Leonard Bernstein/Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra
> Soloist: Helmut Wittek
> *[Rec. 1987]*
> 
> I still enjoy this one up to the last movement. I understand what Lenny was going for, but it just doesn't work for me. No offense to Helmut Wittek, but this isn't the way I want to hear this Symphony.


Yes, 4 seems to be his Mahler shortfall. Pretty good success with the rest, though. :tiphat:


----------



## Vaneyes

Biwa said:


> View attachment 84678
> 
> 
> A Festival of Fučík
> 
> Julius Ernst Wilhelm Fučík (1872-1916)
> 
> Einzug der Gladiatoren, Op. 68; Unter der Admiralsflagge, Op. 82; The Mississippi River, Op. 160; Die Regimentskinder, Op. 169; Winterstürme, Op. 184; Der alte Brummbär, Op. 210; Florentiner, Op. 214; Marinarella, Op. 215; Die lustigen Dorfschmiede, Op. 218; Ballettratten, Op. 226; Donausagen, Op. 233; Hercegovac, Op. 235; Onkel Teddy, Op. 239; Miramare, Op. 247
> 
> Royal Scottish National Orchestra
> Neeme Järvi


"How dare they!"


----------



## pmsummer

SYMPHONY NO.3
_Symphony of Sorrowful Songs_
*Henryk Mikołaj Górecki*
Dawn Upshaw - soprano
London Sinfonietta
David Zinman - conductor
_
Nonesuch_


----------



## hpowders

realdealblues said:


> *Gustav Mahler*
> Symphony No. 4 in G
> 
> View attachment 84686
> 
> 
> Leonard Bernstein/Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra
> Soloist: Helmut Wittek
> *[Rec. 1987]*
> 
> I still enjoy this one up to the last movement. I understand what Lenny was going for, but it just doesn't work for me. No offense to Helmut Wittek, but this isn't the way I want to hear this Symphony.


Yes. An obvious Bernstein miscalculation. The boy soprano may have the innocent "sound" needed for the final movement, but he doesn't possess the musical insight which only comes from years of studying and living. Reri Grist was the best I've ever heard in this movement. Just perfect!


----------



## Vaneyes

*Tchaikovsky*: Symphony 3 "Polish" (rec. 1977). Recording Engineer: Neville Boyling.


----------



## Arsakes

Franz Liszt 

Totentanz
Hungarian Rhapsody No. 2, 3, 5, 6 and 12
Hungarian Fantasy
2 Piano Concertos
Mazeppa
Tasso, Lamento e Trionfo
Mesphisto Waltz
Les Preludes
Von der Wiege bis zum Grabe
Prometheus
Orpheus


----------



## pmsummer

THE LAST SLEEP OF THE VIRGIN
_A Veneration for String Quartet and Handbells_
THE HIDDEN TREASURE
*John Tavener*
SUMMA, FRATRES
*Arvo Pärt*
Chilingirian Quartet

_Virgin Classics_


----------



## Vronsky

*Stravinsky: Histoire du Soldat | Debussy: Ibéria*










Igor Stravinsky: Histoire du Soldat
Ensemble Instrumental *·* Charles Dutoit










Claude Debussy: Ibéria 
Fritz Reiner *·* Chicago Symphony Orchestra


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Mendelssohn, Symphony No. 4*


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Mendelssohn, Symphony No. 3*

It's funny how my moods change. I didn't think I liked this interpretation, but today it's sounding good.


----------



## AClockworkOrange

Driving home this evening, I actually had time to listen to the whole of Arthur Honegger's Third Symphony - the 'Symphonie Liturgique'. Serge Baudo and the Czech Philharmonic Orchestra do the honours and perform the piece spectacularly.


----------



## Mahlerian

Beethoven: Symphony No. 6 in F, "Pastoral"
London Philharmonic Orchestra, cond. Tennstedt









Eisler: Kleine Sinfonie op. 29, 8 Orchesterstucke, Kammer-Sinfonie op. 69, Ouverture zu einem Lustspiel
Magdeburg Philharmonic Orchestra, cond. Husmann









Despite the cover, yes, there are eight pieces. According to the booklet, Eisler was not fond of writing absolute music for the concert hall, so all of these works except for the first are related to some specific function. The Kleine Sinfonie charts a middle course between Eisler's contemporaries, Schoenberg and Hindemith, while the orchestra pieces show the influence of Hollywood while still functioning as absolute music. The Kammer-Sinfonie is an interesting work that was again drawn from film music; an electric piano and novachord(?) add an otherworldly touch. The Overture to a Comedy is much lighter short neoclassical piece.


----------



## AClockworkOrange

Schubert: Symphony No.8 
Haydn: Symphonies No.101 'The Clock' & No.102
Tchaikovsky: Symphony No.4 
Shostakovich: Symphony No.1 
*Igor Markevitch & the Orchestre National de la Radiosiffusion Française*

Markevitch is rapidly becoming a favourite Conductor.

The Schubert and Haydn are simply divine. All three works are performed with great élan. This has been playing through the day, never failing to impress.

Tchaikovsky's Fourth - my first listen to this particular recording and into the Fourth Movement I am really enjoying it. An incredible recording.

I can't wait to hear the Shostakovich coming up next, if Markevitch's precedent holds true, it should be phenomenal.


----------



## Balthazar

*Ivan Moravec plays Beethoven*










_Piano Concerto No. 4, Op. 58_ (Martin Turnovsky leads the Vienna Symphony)
_Piano Sonata No. 27, Op. 90_
_32 Variations on an Original Theme in C minor, WoO 80_


----------



## Ken B

Monteverdi, fourth book of madrigals, Venexiana


----------



## Conglomerate




----------



## Balthazar

Alfacharger said:


> *Brahms 5th Symphony* along with other works!


That's an awfully special recording. You'll have to tell us how it is! :lol:


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1983.


----------



## Xenakiboy

Mozart's Symphony no 40 and I read the score along with it. It's not the era or style of classical I flock towards but I survived and it gave me a few ideas for smaller orchestrations (of my own music)


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Beethoven, Quartet in Bb Minor, Op. 130*


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Morales, Missa Si bona suscepimus*


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Stravinsky, Symphony of Psalms*

I'm interrupting Morales for Ancerl's raw and earthy recording of the Symphony of Psalms.


----------



## bejart

Haydn: String Quartet No.21 In E Flat, Op.17, No.3

Aeolian Quartet: Emanuel Hurwitz and Raymond Keenlyside, violins -- Margaret Major, viola -- Derek Simpson, cello


----------



## Xenakiboy

Rimsky Korsakov - Scheherazade

off an old double vinyl that I've had for a while but never played because I just got a record player.


----------



## Morimur




----------



## Xenakiboy

Stockhausen - Donnerstag Aus Licht 

This is my kind of party music :lol:


----------



## dieter

hpowders said:


> Yes. An obvious Bernstein miscalculation. The boy soprano may have the innocent "sound" needed for the final movement, but he doesn't possess the musical insight which only comes from years of studying and living. Reri Grist was the best I've ever heard in this movement. Just perfect!


It's more than a miscalculation: it's an atrocity on a par with the crimes against music that Harnoncourt and Leonhardt committed in their Bach Cantata series where they directed boys to butcher some of the most sublime music ever written. Both should have been sent to the gallows for that.


----------



## dieter

Xenakiboy said:


> Stockhausen - Donnerstag Aus Licht
> 
> This is my kind of party music :lol:


Luckily it's now Saturday...


----------



## Xenakiboy

Currently listen to Milton Babbitt!


----------



## Pugg

​
HAYDN Piano Trio Hob. XV:19 
BEETHOVEN Piano Trios WoO 38 & op. 97 Archduke (Kogan, Rostropovich)


----------



## tortkis

Mahler: Symphony No. 8 - Symphonie-Orchester des Bayerischen Rundfunks / Rafael Kubelik (Audite)









Franz Crass (bass), Martina Arroyo (soprano), Donald Grobe (tenor), Julia Hamari (alto), Edith Mathis (soprano), Dietrich Fischer-Dieskau (baritone), Eberhard Kraus (Organ), Norma Procter (alto), Erna Spoorenberg (soprano) 
Bavarian Radio Symphony Orchestra, Munich Motet Choir, North German Radio Chorus
Rafael Kubelik


----------



## Pugg

realdealblues said:


> *Alfred Brendel
> Complete Philips Recordings
> CD48
> 
> View attachment 84690
> 
> 
> Ludwig Van Beethoven
> *15 Variations & Fugue in E-flat, Op. 35 "Eroica Variations"
> 6 Bagatelles, Op. 126
> 6 Ecossaises, WoO 84*
> [Rec. 1984]
> *6 Variations in F, Op. 34
> 5 Variations in D on "Rule Britannia", WoO 79
> 6 Variations in G on "Nel Cor Piu Non Mi Sento", WoO 70*
> [Rec. 1990]*


Still a long way to go realdealblues


----------



## Casebearer

Refreshing to discover that His Holiness also composed secular Cantatas (in operatic form). I'm listening to Der Zufriedengestellte Äolus composed as a birthday present to August Müller, professor in Botany at Leipzig. His Holiness also seems to have liked a somewhat sadist Glückwunsch.

Zerreißet, zersprenget, zertrümmert die Gruft!










Chor der Winde is the aggressive part.


----------



## Pugg

Conglomerate said:


>


You must be in heaven right now


----------



## Pugg

Xenakiboy said:


> Rimsky Korsakov - Scheherazade
> 
> off an old double vinyl that I've had for a while but never played because I just got a record player.


Who's performing?


----------



## Pugg

​
Schubert:String Quintet in C major, D956

_Gautier Capuçon (cello)
_
Die Gotter Griechenlands D677 (Schiller)
arranged for string quartet and double bass

Matthias Goerne (baritone) & Laurene Durantel (double-bass)
Der Tod und das Mädchen, D531
arranged for string quartet and double bass
Matthias Goerne (baritone) & Laurene Durantel (double-bass)

Der Jungling und der Tod, D545 (Spaun)
arranged for string quartet and double bass
Matthias Goerne (baritone) & Laurene Durantel (double-bass)
Atys D585arranged for string quartet and double bass
Matthias Goerne (baritone) & Laurene Durantel (double-bass)
Der liebliche Stern, D861 (Schulze)
arranged for string quartet and double bass
Matthias Goerne (baritone) & Laurene Durantel (double-bass)

_Quatuor Ebène_


----------



## Pugg

*Berlioz*, Harold in Italy
*Chausson,* Poème
*Ravel*, Tzigane


----------



## Xenakiboy

Pugg said:


> Who's performing?


On this recording, the Vienna festival orchestra


----------



## Xenakiboy

So now, I'm listening to the midi imputed "performance" of Sorabji's Jami Symphony. I really admire this and it's one of those ambitious works (such as Scriabin' Mysterium) that will sadly probably get performed by a real live orchestra.
But this work was lightyears away in its complexity!


----------



## Pugg

​*Mahler ; Symphony no 9*
B.P. conducted by _Leonard Bernstein _


----------



## Xenakiboy

Pugg said:


> ​*Mahler ; Symphony no 9*
> B.P. conducted by _Leonard Bernstein _


Perfect choice!


----------



## Biwa

Johannes Brahms:

Symphony No. 2 in D Major Op. 73
Symphony No. 3 in F Major Op. 90

Pittsburgh Symphony Orchestra
Marek Janowski (conductor)


----------



## Xenakiboy

I'm at the end of the first movement of Sorabji's Jami Symphony and I'm already feeling like I've left earth. This music is not for the faint hearted but it's also one of those works that has an immense power in the composition/orchestration. It's hard not to be effected by this, I'm definitely going to listen to the whole thing a few times over the next few weeks!


----------



## Pugg

​
*Ponchielli ; La Gioconda.*

*Elena Souliotis*/ Richard Tucker/ Rosalind Elias et al.
Bruno Bartoletti conducting.
Live from Buenos Aires 1966


----------



## elgar's ghost

Satie part three - piano works and songs.

Piano solo: _Jack-in-the-Box_ - three pieces for a pantomime (1899), _La Diva de l'Empire_ (c. 1900), _Le poisson rêveur (The Dreamy Fish)_ - music for a tale by Lord Cheminot, alias Latour (1901), _Le Piccadilly_(1904), _(3) Vieux sequins et vieilles cuirasses _ (1913), _(3) Peccadilles importunes_ (1913), _La piège de méduse_(1913) and _(3) Heures séculaires et instantanées_ (1914):

Piano four hands: _Trois morceaux en forme de poire_ (1890-1903), _En habit de cheval_ (1911), _(3) Aperçus désagréables _ (1908-12), _Trois petites pièces montées_ (c. 1920) and Ballet - _La belle excentrique_ (1921):










Songs: _3 mélodies_ (1886), _3 autres mélodies_ (1887/1906), _Hymne pour le 'Salut drapeau'_ (1891), _(6) Chansons de Caf'conc'_ (1897-1904), _3 melodies sans paroles_ (1905), _Allons-y Chochotte_ (1906), _3 Poèmes d'amour_ (1914), _3 mélodies_ (1916), _4 petites mélodies_ (1920) and _5 Ludions_ (1923):








***

(*** - no individual image available but recording is vol. 9 of this box set)


----------



## Xenakiboy

I'm ten minutes into movement 3 of the Jami Symphony and it is a very unique experience so far!


----------



## eljr

*Kazuki Yamada / L'Orchestre de la Suisse Romande
Russian Dances*


----------



## Biwa

eljr said:


> *Kazuki Yamada / L'Orchestre de la Suisse Romande
> Russian Dances*


You're kidding!  I just got back from buying this at my local music shop. I was just about to give it a spin. WOW!


----------



## eljr

Biwa said:


> You're kidding!  I just got back from buying this at my local music shop. I was just about to give it a spin. WOW!


well, put it on!

This label, Pentatone is just wonderful! I have many of their 2016 releases already.


----------



## Xenakiboy

Movement 4 now of Jami, wow. It's been an experience I can't really compare with anything else.


----------



## eljr

*Raymond Leppard / English Chamber Orchestra
Edvard Grieg: Peer Gynt Suites 1 & 2; Four Norwegian Dances*


----------



## eljr

Xenakiboy said:


> So now, I'm listening to the midi imputed "performance" of Sorabji's Jami Symphony.


anyway to share this?


----------



## Biwa

eljr said:


> well, put it on!
> 
> This label, Pentatone is just wonderful! I have many of their 2016 releases already.


Stunning!

Listening to the Swan Lake suite now. Utterly charming! I can't almost imagine the dancers. 
Can't wait for Glazunov's waltzes.


----------



## Pugg

​*Saint-Seaëns*; piano concerto's (disc 1)
_Jean-Philippe Collard_/ André Previn


----------



## Reichstag aus LICHT

dieter said:


> It's more than a miscalculation: it's an atrocity on a par with the crimes against music that Harnoncourt and Leonhardt committed in their Bach Cantata series...


If you want a Mahler 4 with boy soprano, the young Max Emanuel Cenčić was in good voice for Anton Nanut's recording with the Ljubljana Symphony Orchestra. It's a fine performance of M4 overall, not just the fourth movement, and worth hearing in its own right.


----------



## Reichstag aus LICHT

dieter said:


> Luckily it's now Saturday...


Thanks for reminding me!


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mozart*: Don Giovanni & Die Entführung for Wind Ensemble 
*Rossini* :Overtures (Il barbiere di Siviglia & L'italiana in Algeri)

Netherlands Wind Ensemble


----------



## chesapeake bay

Really enjoy this violin concerto


----------



## Pugg

​*Chopin; Préludes*.
_Alexandre Tharaud _


----------



## DavidA

Listened to this again. The virtuosity is incredible. If there is one criticism it might be that Volodos makes it sound too easy! Incredible!


----------



## Pugg

​*Mahler; Symphony, no 2*
Klauss Tennstedt .


----------



## bejart

Anna Bon di Venezia (ca.1740-ca.1767): Piano Sonata in F Major, Op.2, No.3

Ivana Francisci, piano


----------



## Vasks

*Suppe - Overture to "Cannebas" (Pollack/Marco Polo)
Grieg - Violin Sonata #2 (Dumay/DG)
Sinding - Symphony #2 (Dausgaard/cpo)*


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

As the booklet states, the Russians, unlike many in the West, never questioned Tchaikovsky's place among the pantheon of great composers. Evgeny's Mravinsky's recording of Tchaikovsky's last three symphonies is absolutely stunning... raucous... avoiding the overly lush sweetness... treacle... that some (many?) performances fall prey to. 50+ years after the fact these recordings still have the ability to surprise and jolt you with their muscularity and raw energy. I really don't know of a better recording of these symphonies.










Over the years I've acquired several of Abbado's recordings of Mahler's symphonies... and in nearly every instance these have ranked among my favorite performances. As a result I finally got around to purchasing the entire set to set along side those by Bernstein and Tennstedt. I'm also toying, against my better judgment, with picking up the Boulez box set as well. :lol:

So far I've listened to the 1st and 2nd. The 3rd will be the real measure. I've struggled with that symphony and really disliked a couple of recordings of it... including Boulez'.


----------



## pmsummer

FROM ME FLOWS WHAT YOU CALL TIME
TWILL BY TWILIGHT _(In Memory of Morton Feldman)_
REQUIEM
*Toru Takemitsu*
Nexus Percussion Ensemble
Pacific Symphony Orchestra
Carl St.Clair - conductor

_Sony Classical_


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mozart: La clemenza di Tito, K621*

_Philip Langridge (Tito), Lucia Popp (Vitellia), Ruth Ziesak ( Servilia), Ann Murray (Sesto), Delores Ziegler (Annio), László Polgár (Publio)_

Chor & Orchester der Oper Zurich, Nikolaus Harnoncourt

Recorded in 1993 ,_ Lucia Pop_p last recording before she past away.


----------



## AClockworkOrange

The Karajan vs Celibidache thread inspired me to listen to Brahms' Second Symphony performed by Celibidache & the Münchner Philharmoniker.

Celibidache's Brahms is absolutely magnificent. A truly absorbing, powerful performance with an inexorable momentum. I always enjoy his Brahms immensely. I'd rank him in my top three Brahmsian Conductors along with Klemperer and Boult.


----------



## bejart

Giuseppe Tartini (1692-1770): Violin Concerto in D Major, D.30

Carlo Lazari on violin with L'Arte dell'Arco


----------



## eljr

*Vernon Handley
Simpson: Symphony Nos. 6 & 7*


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

OK... I don't totally dislike Pierre Boulez. I have long admired this recording:










Perhaps, in part, my admiration is due to the fact that Boulez recorded the Symphonie Fantastique with my hometown orchestra... and I had the opportunity to witness his perform the same work live. But actually I have long liked this recording. It may not be my first choice; that would have to go to Sir Colin Davis, Charles Munch (on Living Stereo) or Sir Thomas Beecham. Still, the sound quality is marvelous, the Cleveland strings beautifully lush... and the interpretation stands out from the majority.


----------



## Mahlerian

Saturday Symphony:
Borodin: Symphony No. 2 in B minor, etc.
Vienna Philharmonic, cond. Kubelik; etc.









The last of the 150 symphonies list compiled by TC.


----------



## D Smith

For Saturday Symphony. Borodin Symphony No. 2. Ashkenazy/RPO. Very enjoyable and recognizably Borodin. I'll be returning to this. Good performance from what I could tell.


----------



## worov




----------



## Vronsky

*Stravinsky: The Firebird Suite & Symphony of Psalms (Maazel & Markevitch)*










Igor Stravinsky: The Firebird (Ballettsuite) & Symphony of Psalms
Lorin Maazel *·* Berlin Radio Symphony Orchestra 
Igor Markevitch *·* USSR State Symphony Orchestra, State Academic Choir of Russia


----------



## Vronsky

*Busoni: Piano Concerto in C major | Novák: Slovak Suite*










Ferruccio Busoni: Piano Concerto in C major, Op. 39 
Peter Donhoe *·* BBC Symphony Orchestra *·* Mark Elder










Vítězslav Novák: Slovak Suite
Royal Liverpool Philharmonic Orchestra *·* Libor Pešek


----------



## drpraetorus

"Diamond Girl" Seals and Crofts






People are sometimes surprised to find out that I have a somewhat eclectic taste in music. I also was a teenager in the late 60's and early 70's. Nostalgia is very compelling.


----------



## ldiat




----------



## drpraetorus

Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italian, Ormandy, Philadelphia Orchestra.






Perhaps this will make up for my previous lapse. Mea culpa. mea maxima culpa


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Debussy, Preludes, first book*

I don't know what it is about Debussy's piano works and coffee, but they both go well together in my listening room. As far as the recording, Krystian Zimerman's piano has a harsh sound, or else he is an aggressive player. Either way, it's a little bit of an adjustment to hear this.


----------



## Guest

Ravel
Piano Works

Pascal Roge


----------



## CDs

Mendelssohn: Piano Concertos
Murray Perahia


----------



## JosefinaHW

Upon waking from the sleep of the dead... no phones, buds.... sound liberated, shaking the walls... Bach, _Et resurrexit_

A MUST OWN for $.99:

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00C1YWD2Q?ie=UTF8&ref_=pm_ws_tlw_trk18



Informations:

http://www.prestoclassical.co.uk/r/PHI/LPH004#listen


----------



## Balthazar

*Borodin ~ Symphony No. 2; In the Steppes of Central Asia*

The Symphony for SS, the _Steppes_ for fun! Neeme Järvi conducts Gothenburg.


----------



## Haydn man

For the last symphony on the list of the top 150
Enjoying this just like I have the vast majority of the others


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Saint-Saens, Symphony No. 1*


----------



## JosefinaHW

Barrington Pheloung,_ Lewis_ Soundtrack, _Theme_



Sound is wonderful on the CD, but following is only free piece I can find for you....


----------



## ArtMusic




----------



## Guest

The Rach 3--still the most satisfying performance overall for me. The remastering sounds pretty good--more detailed than the LP, but also a little glassy.


----------



## D Smith

Sibelius: Lemminkäinen Suite. Vanska/Lahti. A very fine recording.


----------



## George O

Henryk Mikolaj Gorecki (1933-2010): Symphonie No. 3

Symphonie Orchester des Sudwestfunks-Baden-Baden / Ernest Bour
Stefania Woytowicz, soprano

on Erato (France), from 1986

5 stars

A French film, _Police_, from 1985, used a portion of the third part of Symphony No. 3 for the ending credits. The soundtrack album consisted of the whole symphony.

Allan Kozinn wrote:

"But the work did not achieve its explosive success - a surprise, given its unceasingly mournful character - until a recording by the soprano Dawn Upshaw, with David Zinman conducting the London Sinfonietta, was released on the Nonesuch label in 1992. The recording became a radio hit in Britain, where it broke into the Top 10 on the Music Week pop chart, and sold more than a million copies worldwide. For a while, Nonesuch said, it was selling 10,000 copies a day in the United States."


----------



## bejart

Jan Vanhal (1739-1813): Sinfonia in D Major, Bryan D9

Riyoko Matsui directing the Haydn Sinfonietta Tokyo


----------



## Vaneyes

Quintessential English composition. A heavy dose of melancholy, but not exclusively so. Reflection, inspiration, too. 
Recorded 1962 - '66, 1984.


----------



## pmsummer

THE COSMOPOLITAN
_Songs by_
*Oswald von Wolkenstein*
Ensemble Leones
Marc Lewon - director

_Christophorus_


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

I'm still spending the weekend listening exclusively to symphonies. As I haven't given any time to Bruckner for some while now I popped in the 8th from this set:










Jochum was my introduction to Bruckner... with a couple of the late symphonies and the masses and _Te Deum_. I still love these recordings.

After Bruckner I thought I'd give a listen to the real "father of the symphony":










Symphonies 43, 51, & 52


----------



## Pugg

​
*Ginastera:*

Estancia - dance suite, Op. 8a
Variaciones concertantes Op. 23
Harp Concerto, Op. 25

_Magdalena Barrera_ (harp)

Orquestra Ciudad de Granada, _Josep Pons_


----------



## Pugg

Balthazar said:


> *Borodin ~ Symphony No. 2; In the Steppes of Central Asia*
> 
> The Symphony for SS, the _Steppes_ for fun! Neeme Järvi conducts Gothenburg.


And.... it belonging to ; The Best 1200


----------



## Lukecash12

Having a smashing time comparing Bach's keyboard suites to Fux's cembalo works. This guy's channel makes me trigger happy on amazon sometimes:


----------



## deprofundis

Im lisening to new cds 
-Gesualdo : the king's singer's ensemble (i know) Gesualdo again but i love the king's singers
-Mozarabic chants: bought this used i was curious how it sounded
-Palestrina madrigals
-1000 years of gregorian chants (harmonia mundi)

What the story tonight well we when to the bush in wilderness, and started a fire than police or security came so we had to stop our fire and get the hell out i walk about 75 Streets on foots, no bus , it was a long way home i walk for about 2 hours.This is because of my friend that is some hipster he like to party all year and he always like to come to my event and he annoy me to come, i was a bit angry since i had no money left, and this dude force me to go to his stupid even in some murky bush jésus christ...and this annoying dog at the bush kept licking me in the face elbow ect... 

I had fun but walking 2 hours home, almost lost was not that fun...but what dosen kill you make you stronger life all about survival.


----------



## Pugg

The Magnificent voice of *Eileen Farrell*


----------



## tortkis

Taverner, Tye & Sheppard: Western Wynde Mass - The Tallis Scholars, Peter Phillips (Gimell)









John Taverner (c1490-1545): Western Wynde Mass
Christopher Tye (c1505-before 15 March 1573): Western Wynde Mass
John Sheppard (c1515-1558): Western Wynde Mass


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mahler;Symphony No. 8*

Elizabeth Connell (Magna Peccatrix), Edith Wiens (Una Poenitentium), Felicity Lott (Mater Gloriosa), Trudeliese Schmidt (Mulier Samaritana), Nadine Denize (Maria Aegyptiaca), Richard Versalle (Doctor Marianus), Jorma Hynninen (Pater Ecstaticus), Hans Sotin (Pater Profundus)

London Philharmonic Choir, Tiffin School Boys' Choir, Southend Boys Chorus

Klauss Tennstedt


----------



## Pugg

​*Beethoven.*
_Vestards Šimkus_


----------



## tortkis

La Monte Young: The Well-Tuned Piano (Arranged For Guitar) - Noël Akchoté









La Monte Young: Compositions 1960 (* Varians For Guitar) - Noël Akchoté


----------



## Arsakes

*Rimsky-Korsakov*'s Russian Easter Overture for orchestra

*Mussorgsky*:

Symphonic Synthesis of Borus Godunov
Entr'acte to Act IV of Khovanshchina
Traditional Slavic Christmas Music

*Rachmaninov*:

'The Isle of the Dead' Symphonic Poem
'The Rock' Fantasy for Orchestra
'Prince Rostislav' Symphonic Poem after Alexei Tolstoy
Piano Concerto No. 1 and 2


----------



## starthrower

I just discovered this great Italian bass virtuoso, and he's already dead. What a shame!


----------



## AClockworkOrange

I couldn't think of a better way to start this Sunday Morning than with a dose of Haydn. Symphonies No.93-95 performed by George Szell & the Cleveland Orchestra.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Puccini: Tosca*

_Leontyne Price (Tosca), Giuseppe di Stefano (Cavaradossi), Giuseppe Taddei (Scarpia)_, Fernando Corena (Il Sagristano), Carlo Cava (Angelotti), Piero De Palma (Spoletta), Leonardo Monreale (Sciarrone), Herbert Weiss (Un pastore), Alfredo Mariotti (Un carceriere)

Wiener Staatsopernchor & Wiener Philharmoniker, _Herbert von Karajan_

Studio recording, 1962

"


> It is a joy to hear Puccini's orchestration ... brought out with such precision ... Karajan's impressiveness consists of more than drawing brilliant playing from the Vienna Philharmonic ... [his] control of tension shows itself at its most impressive ... Price pours forth a flood of rich, glorious tone and her attention to detail is exemplary" Gramophone Magazine


----------



## elgar's ghost

Fourth and final instalment of Satie - stage works etc.

_(3) Gymnopédies_ - [nos.1 and 3 orch. Debussy/no.2 orch. Roland-Manuel] (orig. 1888), _Parade_ - ballet (1916-17), _Mercure_ - ballet (1924) and _Relâche_ - ballet in two acts [includes _Cinéma_ entr'acte] (1924):










13 pieces for piano played by F. Poulenc (rec. 1956), _Messe des pauvres_ for mixed choir and organ (1893-95) and _Socrate (drame symphonique)_ - version for voices and orchestra (1917-18):


----------



## JosefinaHW

Vivaldi _The Viola da Gamba in Concerto_, J. Savali (available on Amazon Prime and Apple Music)



Info from PrestoClassical. Uk (http://www.prestoclassical.co.uk/r/Alia+Vox/AV9835):

It is only recently that two seemingly unconnected names, those of Vivaldi and the viola da gamba, have been uttered in the same breath. The established, uncontested view on the matter was quite simply this: from the middle of the 17th century, the viol, which was still flourishing north of the Alps, had all but disappeared in Italy, where it had been replaced by the bass violin and, subsequently, by the cello.

Yet, among the more than 800 surviving works by Antonio Vivaldi (1678-1741), five include movements for an instrument that Vivaldi refers to variously as "viola inglese" (English viol), "viola all inglese" or "violoncello all‚inglese". Clearly, the instrument was not a member of the violin family, although for centuries musicians have performed these parts on the baritone cello. In fact, it now seems clear from recent research that the viola da gamba had not entirely disappeared in Italy: Vivaldi was introduced to the viol by his father Giovanni Battista Vivaldi (the latter being employed at the Ospedale dei mendicanti in Venice, which boasted a consort of seven viols). In addition to his violin classes, from 1704 Antonio Vivaldi also taught the "viola all'inglese" at Ospedale della Pietà. Evidence has been found of numerous instruments being loaned to the institutions of the Pietà by rich Venetians. The golden age of the viol at the Pietà therefore exactly coincided with the period during which Vivaldi composed works including this instrument, around 1720.

This album brings together all of Vivaldi's concerti containing one or several parts written expressly for the viola da gamba. Of these, three contain handwritten notes by the composer calling for the "viole all'inglese". The earliest, the Concerto in A Major RV 546, dates from 1720, giving a new lease of life to the use of this instrument; the contrast between the tones of the violin and the bass viol holds a special fascination. The Concerto Funebrein B flat major RV579, with soprano viola da gamba, lends a subtle tone to this highly expressive work. The Concerto con molti Istromenti in C major RV 555 uses two treble viols; it is an unusual work with some superb effects of instrumental colour. To these magnificent pieces are added the Concerto in F major RV 540 for violin and cello, the Concerto in B minor RV 580, with 4 violins and cello, and the Concerti in D minor and G minor, where the cello part is played by the viola da gamba.

The original autographs, which are preserved in the Turin National Library, bear witness to Vivaldi's extraordinary inventiveness in the combination of timbres and the development of the concertante and virtuoso language, which ranges from the elegiac Concerto Funebre to the dazzling Concerto per molti Istromenti.


----------



## worov




----------



## ArtMusic




----------



## AClockworkOrange

Time for something new - Edmund Rubbra's First Symphony, performed by Richard Hickox & the BBC National Orchestra of Wales.

Hearing samples online through a computer speaker is one thing, hearing the music in full on a HiFi is something else. Absolutely wonderful in every way - composition and performance equally thrilling.


----------



## AClockworkOrange

AClockworkOrange said:


> Time for something new - Edmund Rubbra's First Symphony, performed by Richard Hickox & the BBC National Orchestra of Wales.
> 
> Hearing samples online through a computer speaker is one thing, hearing the music in full on a HiFi is something else. Absolutely wonderful in every way - composition and performance equally thrilling.


Moving onto the Second Symphony, I continue to be thrilled by the music and performance of the BBC NOofW & Richard Hickox. Outstanding all around.


----------



## eljr

*Various Artists
Le Chant des premiers chrétienes*


----------



## Pugg

* Respigh*i: Church Windows; Roman Festivals
[Mono recording - NEW TO CD]
Minneapolis Symphony Orchestra, Antal Doráti


----------



## jim prideaux

Sawallisch and the Staatskapelle Dresden performing Schumann's 2nd Symphony.....each time I listen to this performance I am aware of just why this particular cycle has been held in such high esteem, while I also remain aware of why this particular work remains one of my own personal favourites!


----------



## jim prideaux

AClockworkOrange said:


> Time for something new - Edmund Rubbra's First Symphony, performed by Richard Hickox & the BBC National Orchestra of Wales.
> 
> Hearing samples online through a computer speaker is one thing, hearing the music in full on a HiFi is something else. Absolutely wonderful in every way - composition and performance equally thrilling.


like you Mr/Mrs Orange I was taken aback when I first heard Rubbra a few years ago-have still not heard all the symphonies as I await further Hickox recordings to appear second hand on Amazonia.....tight fisted I know but!!!


----------



## Pugg

*Beethoven; Piano concertos 3 & 5
*
_Rudolf Serkin/ Leonard Bernstein._:tiphat:


----------



## eljr

*Gustavo Núñez / Academy of St. Martin-in-the-Fields
Vivaldi: Bassoon Concertos*


----------



## dieter

Reichstag aus LICHT said:


> Thanks for reminding me!
> 
> View attachment 84721


und morgen Sonntag no doubt...


----------



## Biwa

Carl Maria von Weber:

Clarinet Quintet Op. 34
Invitation to the Dance Op. 65
Flute Trio in G minor Op. 63

Van Swieten Society


----------



## Pugg

​*Schubert; Symphonies 3 and 8*
V.P / Carlos Kleiber :tiphat:


----------



## Biwa

Sirens

Anders Hillborg (b.1954)

Beast Sampler for orchestra (2014)
O dessa ögon for soprano and strings (2011)
Cold Heat for orchestra (2010)
Sirens for two sopranos, mixed choir and orchestra (2011)

Hannah Holgersson & Ida Falk Winland (sopranos)
Eric Ericson Chamber Choir
Swedish Radio Choir
Royal Stockholm Philharmonic Orchestra
Sakari Oramo, David Zinman, Esa-Pekka Salonen (conductors)


----------



## Pugg

​
*David Pia: Cello Concertos
*
Albert, E:Cello Concerto in C major Op. 20
Bruch:Canzone, Op. 55/Kol Nidrei, Op. 47
Dohnányi:Konzertstück in D major for Cello and Orchestra Op. 12

_David Pia_ (cello)

Munchner Rundfunkorchester, Ulf Schirmer:tiphat:


----------



## worov




----------



## Jeff W

*In which there is Beethoven for a Sunday morning*

Good morning TC! Been a while since I've had any time for myself. But, I do have some now and I had best make the most of it!

View attachment 84756


Beethoven's Messe in C, Op. 86 with John Eliot Gardiner conducting the Orchestre Révolutionnaire et Romantique and Monteverdi Choir.


----------



## bejart

Joan Pla (ca.1720-1770?) & Josep Pla (1728-1762): Trio Sonata No.4 in F Major

Barcelona Consort: Jordi Colomer and Jordi Argelata, flutes -- Jordi Comellas, viola -- Madrona Elias, harpsichord


----------



## Pugg

*Verdi: Aida*

_Renata Tebaldi (Aida), Carlo Bergonzi (Radamès)_, Giulietta Simionato (Amneris), Cornell MacNeil (Amonasro), Arnold Van Mill (Ramfis), Fernando Corena (Il Re di Egitto), Eugenia Ratti (Una Sacerdotessa), Piero De Palma (Un Messaggero)

Wiener Philharmoniker & Singverein der Gesellschaft der Musikfreunde,_ Herbert von Karajan_

Recorded: Sofiensaal, Vienna, September 1959



> "...unrivalled for many years for its spectacle in this most stereophonic of operas...helped by having a Viennese orchestra and chorus, rather than an Italian one that was determined to do things in a 'traditional' manner, but most important of all is the musicianship and musical teamwork of his soloists.
> Bergonzi in particular emerges here as a model among tenors, with a rare feeling for the shaping of phrases and attention to detail...Tebaldi's interpretation of the part of Aida is well known and much loved. Her creamy tone colour rides beautifully over the phrases and she too acquires a new depth of imagination." Penguin Guide


----------



## Mahlerian

Elgar, Carter: Cello Concertos
Alisa Weilerstein, Staatskapelle Berlin, cond. Barenboim


----------



## Vasks

*Walton - Johannesburg Festival Overture (Thomson/Chandos)
Rubbra - Symphony #4 (Del Mar/Lyrita)*


----------



## AClockworkOrange

jim prideaux said:


> like you Mr/Mrs Orange I was taken aback when I first heard Rubbra a few years ago-have still not heard all the symphonies as I await further Hickox recordings to appear second hand on Amazonia.....tight fisted I know but!!!


It is indeed Mr :tiphat:

Tightfisted? Nah, 'tis always wise to be a shrewd shopper Jim. Hopefully your patience will be rewarded on Amazonia 

I researched the Symphonies on YouTube and enjoyed listening to samples enough to buy the set. If it sounds good on my computer speakers, it usually bodes well and impresses through my HiFi. What sized my initial attention were the String Quartets and I branched to the Symphonies from there.

So far, I am really enjoying Rubbra's Symphonies a great deal. I'm moving onto disc 2 of the set now - the Third & Fourth Symphonies.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

*Maconchy
String Quartets No. 5, 6, 7 & 8*
Bingham Quartet [Unicorn-Kanchana, 1989]

This is a fine disc, covering Elizabeth Maconchy's middle period string quartets. The other two discs have now arrived from various parts of the world (Mistry and Rohan quartets) and I look forward to hearing them in due course. Meantime I've been absorbing these four quartets.










*Schumann
Piano Quintet Op. 44
String Quartets 1-3, Op 41/1-3*
Leipziger String Quartet, Christian Zacharias [MD&G, 2010]

Someone (I'm sorry, but I can't remember whom) recommended the Leipziger's Schumann Quartets to me a little while after I joined the forum in 2013, so you can see the glacial pace of acquisition here at Turnabout Towers. First impressions are good (I've always liked this ensemble) but they are perhaps not as characterful as my analogue LP accounts by the Quartetto Italiano, from the early 70's, I think. But time and repeated listening will tell. Their account of the piano quartet is definitely a cut above my existing recording by Andsnes and the Artemis Quartet, which is strangely lifeless.


----------



## bejart

Robert Schumann (1810-1856): Symphony No.1 in B Flat, Op.38

Sir Roger Norrington conducting the Radio Sinfonieorchester Stuttgart des SWR


----------



## ldiat




----------



## senza sordino

ASM The Silver Album, sonatas by LvB no 7, Brahms no 2, Mozart K481, Faure no 1, Previn no 2, plus Penderecki La Follia, Kreisler, Massenet, Ravel, Debussy This is a lovely album, so wonderfully performed by both of them. Phrasing is exquisite, the lines just flow. 
View attachment 84759

View attachment 84760


Mahler 7&8. Slowly making my way through this box set I bought two months ago. As much as I like Mahler one or two symphonies a week is enough for me.
View attachment 84761


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1997.


----------



## bejart

Ignaz Pleyel (1757-1831): String Quartet in G Minor, Ben 339

Quartetto Pleyel Koln: Ingeborg Scheerer and Gudrun Hobold, violins -- Andreas Gerhardus, viola -- Julianne Borsodi, cello


----------



## Arsakes

*L.V.Beethoven*

Coriolan Overture, Op. 62
Leonore Overture No.1 ,2 and 3
Symphony No. 5 in C minor (da da da daaahm!)


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1995.


----------



## Haydn man

I head a programme on Radio 4 about John Field last week whilst driving from work. Quite a character by all accounts and a big drinker (he was Irish after all) They mentioned his nocturnes and how these may have influenced Chopin.
This version is a new recording with glorious sound and very enjoyable indeed
Highly recommendable


----------



## Vronsky

*Debussy: Images (Rogé)*










Claude Debussy: Images
Pascal Rogé


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Beethoven, Symphony No. 7*

Personally, I like Jochum's take on this symphony. There's just enough Furtwanglerian intervention to keep my ears perked up but not enough to upset my apple cart.


----------



## Manxfeeder

Pugg said:


> ​*Schubert; Symphonies 3 and 8*
> V.P / Carlos Kleiber :tiphat:


I didn't know Kleiber did this. The things you learn around here. Beethoven is over, so I'm listening to this on Spotify.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Schubert, Symphony No. 8*

This time I'm listening to Cantelli.


----------



## hpowders

J.S. Bach Great Organ Works.
Peter Hurford, organ

Fine collection graced by a magnificent performance of the D minor Dorian Toccata and Fugue.


----------



## Jeff W

*In which there is Borodin*

Good afternoon TC! Took a nap and now it is time to get caught up on my weekend listening!

View attachment 84771


Alexander Borodin's Symphonies No. 1 & 2, the latter of which is the symphony of the week in the Saturday Symphonies thread. Evgeny Svetlanov conducts the USSR State Symphony Orchestra.


----------



## bejart

Luigi Boccherini (1743-1805): Symphony in C Major, Op.12, No.3, G 505

Johannes Gortizki leading the Deutsche Kammerorchester Neuss


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

A couple of years back I picked up a number of these Chandos recordings of lesser-known Russian composers such as Gliere and Lyapunov based almost wholly upon the basis of the great covers of Russian enamel paintings (well... that and the reputation of Chandos for top-notch recordings and performances). As I've been spending the weekend listening to symphonies... I thought I'd give a more considered listen to this... after all, until now I haven't really given these my full attention... and as I just stumbled upon a critical review of Russian symphonies which placed this particular symphony high among them all I thought no time like the present. So far I quite like what I'm hearing.


----------



## ShropshireMoose

George Butterworth: Fantasia for Orchestra
Cyril Scott: Poem - "The Melodist and the Nightingales" for Cello and Orchestra (Aleksei Kiseliov - Cello)
Bax: Variations for Orchestra Royal Scottish National Orchestra/Martin Yates

A fascinating CD of previously unrecorded works. The Butterworth was incomplete at the time of the composer's death and has been finished by Martin Yates, who has done as fine a job with this as he did with Moeran's 2nd Symphony. It is a very enjoyable work and worthy addition to the repertoire. The Scott was composed (unsurprisingly) for Beatrice Harrison, Aleksei Kiseliov is the splendid soloist. Then Bax's Variations, written in 1904 when he was a student. Very tuneful and enjoyable, they end a most rewarding programme.


----------



## Morimur

[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Biwa

hpowders said:


> View attachment 84769
> 
> 
> J.S. Bach Great Organ Works.
> Peter Hurford, organ
> 
> Fine collection graced by a magnificent performance of the D minor Dorian Toccata and Fugue.


Brings back a lot of good memories! :tiphat:


----------



## hpowders

Biwa said:


> Brings back a lot of good memories! :tiphat:


Yeah. My favorite in this magnificent music remains Helmut Walcha. But this is fine.

Walcha was completely blind since birth and imagine being able to play this incredibly complex music flawlessly and rock steady. Unbelievable!


----------



## Biwa

Benjamin Britten: Les Illuminations Op. 18
Hans Werner Henze: Being Beauteous
Arnold Schoenberg: Herzgewächse (Foliage of the Heart) Op. 20
Niccolo Castiglioni: Terzina
Karol Szymanowski: Slopiewnie (The Cherry Trees) Op. 46b

Anu Komsi (soprano)

Ostrobothnian Chamber Orchestra
Juha Kangas (conductor)

Uusinta Chamber Ensemble
Sakari Oramo (conductor)


----------



## hpowders

Biwa said:


> View attachment 84754
> 
> 
> Carl Maria von Weber:
> 
> Clarinet Quintet Op. 34
> Invitation to the Dance Op. 65
> Flute Trio in G minor Op. 63
> 
> Van Swieten Society


I love Weber's two Clarinet Concertos and Concertino. Some of the most difficult music ever written for the clarinet.


----------



## Biwa

hpowders said:


> I love Weber's two Clarinet Concertos and Concertino. Some of the most difficult music ever written for the clarinet.


The flute trio is a delightful work as well. It was written about the same time as Der Freischütz.


----------



## Guest

It's a shame that Berman couldn't have recorded all of his music for Audiofon (they weren't around when he began his career), as the sound on his Columbia, Sony, and even DG recordings does not come close to this one. The Rachmaninoff was played in one take as an encore at the request of the producer. I imagine him sitting in the control room with his mouth open, which was probably the case for all of the sessions!


----------



## D Smith

Villa-Lobos: String Quartets Nos. 5, 10, 13 from this outstanding set by Cuarteto Latinamericano. Very recommended.


----------



## Xenakiboy

Henry Brant - Ice Field :devil:


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1999.


----------



## bejart

Haydn: Symphony No.83 in D Major

Adam Fischer conducting the Austro-Hungarian Haydn Orchestra+


----------



## Xenakiboy

Bach - Art Of Fugue!

I love this!


----------



## Balthazar

*Shostakovich ~ October, Op. 131; Violin Concerto No. 2, Op. 129*

David Oistrakh solos on the violin while Kirill Kondrashin leads the Moscow State Philharmonic.


----------



## tortkis

Reservoir - Isabelle O'Connell (Diatribe Records, 2010)









Solo piano works by 9 contemporary Irish composers: Ian Wilson, Jane O'Leary, Jennifer Walshe, Donnacha Dennehy, Seóirse Bodley, John Buckley, Elaine Agnew, Brian Irvine, Philip Martin

Donnacha Dennehy: Reservoir


----------



## GreenMamba

Partch: Castor & Pollux; Ring Around the Moon; Even Wild Horses.


----------



## KenOC

Balthazar said:


> *Shostakovich ~ October, Op. 131; Violin Concerto No. 2, Op. 129*
> 
> David Oistrakh solos on the violin while Kirill Kondrashin leads the Moscow State Philharmonic.


October, Op. 131 -- what a fine opus number! DCSH's only tone poem, and a fine work. Rarely heard but worth hearing (it's on YouTube).


----------



## Pugg

*Schubert:* String Quintet D 956 
Vienna Konzerthaus Quartet


----------



## tortkis

Jordan De La Sierra: Gymnosphere: Song Of The Rose ~ Music for the Well-Tuned Piano (Unity Records, 1978)









De La Sierra studied with Terry Riley and Pandit Pran Nath. The piano was tuned to just intonation. The original recording was mixed with a slightly delayed sound, and played in the Grace Cathedral to add reverb effects.

_"It was touted as one of the original New Age projects. But when I was doing the work, it wasn't from the New Age perspective. It was coming from the school of minimalism. Pure sound, with shape."_ - De La Sierra


----------



## Biwa

Saint-Saens: Symphony No. 3 "Organ Symphony"
Mussorgsky: Pictures at an Exhibition

Daniel Chorzempa (organ)
Rotterdam Philharmonic
Edo de Waart (conductor)


----------



## Pugg

Manxfeeder said:


> I didn't know Kleiber did this. The things you learn around here. Beethoven is over, so I'm listening to this on Spotify.


I know, have fun and enjoy it :tiphat:


----------



## Pugg

Biwa said:


> View attachment 84782
> 
> 
> Saint-Saens: Symphony No. 3 "Organ Symphony"
> Mussorgsky: Pictures at an Exhibition
> 
> Daniel Chorzempa (organ)
> Rotterdam Philharmonic
> Edo de Waart (conductor)


Edo and my home town orchestra, what's nor to like :tiphat:


----------



## Pugg

Xenakiboy said:


> Henry Brant - Ice Field :devil:


Don't forget to put a warm jumper on :lol:


----------



## Pugg

​*Schumann:*

Piano Concerto in A minor, Op. 54
Introduction & Allegro appassionato in G major, Op. 92

Introduction and Allegro Op. 134
Kinderszenen, Op. 15: Traümerei

*Jan Lisiecki* (piano)

Orchestra dell'Accademia Nazionale di Santa Cecilia, Antonio Pappano


----------



## Casebearer

Prokofiev's Piano Sonata no. 6 performed by Steven Mayer.


----------



## Pugg

​*Beethoven: Missa Solemnis*;] (Bernstein Royal Edition #11)
Kim Borg / Eileen Farrell 
Leonard Bernstein conducting :tiphat:


----------



## DavidA

Beethoven Choral Fantasy

Serkin / Bernstein


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mozart; Lieder.*
_Peter Schreier/ András Schiff _


----------



## Pugg

​*Puccini: La Boheme.*

*Bidú Sayöu / Richard Tucker*/Mimi Benzell et al.

Giuseppe Antonicelli conducting the Metropolitan orchestra and chorus.

_Recorded 1948_


----------



## Biwa

Mozart: Bassoon Concerto
Hummel: Bassoon Concerto
Weber: Bassoon Concerto; Andante und Rondo Ungarese, Op. 35

Matthias Rácz (Bassoon)
Nordwestdeutsche Philharmonie
Johannes Klumpp


----------



## Pugg

​*Dvorák*: Cello Concerto
*Bruch*:Kol Nidrei, Op. 47
*Tchaikovsky*:Variations on a Rococo Theme, Op. 33

_János Starker_ (cello)

London Symphony Orchestra, Antal Doráti


----------



## Pugg

​Liszt:Spinnerlied aus Der fliegende Holländer S440

Wagner:Siegfried Idyll
trans. Glenn Gould

Mild und leise 'Isolde's Liebestod' (from Tristan und Isolde)
trans. Vestard Shimkus

*Vestard Shimkus* (piano)


----------



## bejart

Georg Muffat (1653-1704): Concerto Grosso No.3 in B Major

Peter Zajicek directing the Musica Aeterna Bratislava


----------



## Pugg

Next on:
​
*Tchaikovsky*: Symphony No. 1 in G minor, op. 13 "Winter Daydreams" •
Symphony No. 2 in C minor, op. 17 "Little Russian"


----------



## Vasks

*Vogler - Overture to "Hamlet" (Bamert/Chandos)
F. J. Haydn - Piano Sonata #31 (McCabe/London)
W. A. Mozart - Symphony #15 (Mackerras/Telarc)*


----------



## Pugg

​*Vivaldi*; Double concertos
I Musici


----------



## Pugg

​*German: Tom Jones*
Book by Alexander Thompson and Robert Courtneidge & Lyrics by Charles Taylor

Marianne Hellgren Staykov, Richard Morrison, Heather Shipp, Donald Maxwell, Simon Butteriss, Richard Suart, Gaynor Keeble & Giles Davies

National Festival Orchestra and Chorus, David Russell Hulme


----------



## Mahlerian

Figures of Harmony, Disc 1: Balades a III Chans
Ferrara Ensemble









Schoenberg: Die glückliche Hand
Siegmund Nimsgern, BBC Singers, BBC Philharmonic Orchestra, cond. Boulez









Scriabin: Prometheus, Poem of Fire
Vladimir Ashkenazy, London Philharmonic Orchestra, cond. Maazel









The latter two works are connected in their interest in connecting color with music, the Schoenberg in a short orchestral interlude, and the Scriabin throughout.


----------



## realdealblues

*Alfred Brendel
Complete Philips Recordings
CD49








*
*Ludwig Van Beethoven
*7 Bagatelles, Op. 33
Rondo in C, Op. 51/1
Allegretto in C minor, WoO 53
11 Bagatelles, Op. 119
6 Bagatelles, Op. 126
Bagatelle in B-flat, WoO 60
*[Rec. 1996]*
Bagatelle in A minor, WoO 59 "Fur Elise"*
[Rec. 1984]*

*CD50*









*Ludwig Van Beethoven
*Diabelli Variations, Op. 120
*[Rec. 1988]*

Out of the three recordings of Beethoven's Diabelli Variations I have from Alfred Brendel, I think this 1988 recording is his personal best.


----------



## pmsummer

VIOLIN CONCERTO
SHAKER LOOPS*
*John Adams*
Gidon Kremer - violin
London Symphony Orchestra
Orchestra of St. Luke's*
Kent Nagano - conductor
John Adams - conductor*

_Nonesuch_


----------



## pmsummer

SYMPHONY NO. 10
_Deryck Cooke Realization_
*Gustav Mahler*
BBC National Orchestra of Wales
Mark Wigglesworth - conductor

_BBC Music_


----------



## AClockworkOrange

​
My listening for today has consisted of:

*Edmund Rubbra: Symphonies No.3 & No.4* - Richard Hickox & the BBC NOofW 
*Robert Schumann: Symphonies No.1-4* - Adrian Boult & the London Pholharmonic Orchestra 
*Joachim Raff: Symphony No. 2, 4 Shakespeare Preludes* - Neeme Jarvi & the Orchestre de la Suisse Romande 

Quick thoughts from the top of my head:

Edmund Rubbra's Symphonies are really impressing me. these pieces (1-4 so far) are certainly pushing him up my list of preferences, not only in terms of British Composers but in terms of Symphonists in general. 
Adrian Boult is likewise now one of my favourite Conductors. His versatility is remarkable, it is such a pity much of his recording time was restricted to British works. Don't get me wrong, I am extremely grateful that a Conductor of Boult's calibre championed some incredible pieces - many still underrated/under-appreciated to this day but when given the chance to show it, he was equally insightful and skilled in the works of Brahms, Wagner and as demonstrated here Schumann. 
Joachim Raff is another enjoyable Composer. The Second Symphony is really good, so too are the four Shakespeare Preludes - Neeme Jarvi leads an excellent performance with a sympathetic Orchestra. Another underrated Composer.


----------



## senza sordino

A Nordic day here.
Grieg Incidental music from Peer Gynt, Stenhammar Symphony no 2
View attachment 84794


Grieg Three Concerti for violin and chamber orchestra. Charming music, the violin concerti Grieg never wrote. The sonatas for violin and piano were orchestrated. It sounds great, it's not heavy orchestration, but light and airy, just like Grieg would have done. 
View attachment 84795


Sibelius symphonies 2&3, the second disk of this set.
View attachment 84796


Nielsen violin, flute, clarinet concerti, Helios overture, saga drøm, symphonic rhapsody, an imaginary journey to the Faroe Islands, Pan and Syrinx. The flute and clarinet concerti seem very modern in their structure, modern beyond the time of Neilsen. I can't figure out their structure. 
View attachment 84798


Alfven Swedish Rhapsodies, A legend of the Skerries, elegy from King Gustav Adolf II. I like the first rhapsody the best, the midsummer rhapsody 
View attachment 84799


----------



## elgar's ghost

Haydn part one.

Symphony no.26 in D-minor [_Lamentatione_] (1768 or 1769), Symphony no.35 in B-flat (1767), Symphony no.49 in F-minor [_La Passione_] (1768), Keyboard Concerto No.4 in G (1770), Keyboard Concerto No.7 in F (1766), Keyboard Concerto No.9 in G (1767), Keyboard Concerto no.11 in D (1779-80), Mass no.7 in B-flat [_Missa brevis Sancti Joannis de Deo_ a.k.a. _Kleine Orgelmesse_] (c. 1775) and _The Seven Last Words of Our Saviour On the Cross_ - version for string quartet (1787):


----------



## pmsummer

FROM BYZANTIUM TO ANDALUSIA
_Medieval Christian, Jewish and Islamic Music and Poetry_
Peter Rabanser - voice, direction
Belinda Sykes - voice, direction
Jeremy Avis - voice, ud, bagpipe, duduk
*Oni Wytars Ensemble*

_Naxos_


----------



## Vronsky

*Rodrigo: Concierto de Aranjuez & Fantasía para un gentilhombre (Julian Bream)*










Joaquín Rodrigo: Concierto de Aranjuez & Fantasía para un gentilhombre
Julian Bream *·* Sir John Eliot Gardiner *·* The Chamber Orchestra of Europe


----------



## Morimur




----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1997.


----------



## Chordalrock

Purcell: Sacred music (Timothy Brown)










The march that was adapted for Kubrick's "A Clockwork Orange" is awesome, if short.

In general a nice recording, not much vibrato by the singers, nice sounding timpani, well-judged tempos that don't drag (the march is faster than usual).

The "Funeral Music for Queen Mary" is probably Purcell's greatest achievement. Pity it did so poorly in the Top 100+ thread about pre-1700 music.


----------



## Reichstag aus LICHT

pmsummer said:


> SYMPHONY NO. 10
> _Deryck Cooke Realization_
> *Gustav Mahler*
> BBC National Orchestra of Wales
> Mark Wigglesworth - conductor
> 
> _BBC Music_


That's a great performance of M10/Cooke. To think it was originally just a freebie cover-disc on a music magazine!


----------



## ShropshireMoose

J.S. Bach: The Well Tempered Clavier Book 1 Arthur Loesser

Arthur Loesser brings great warmth and humanity, not to mention a superb rhythmic sense that makes the music positively dance, to his playing of these wonderful pieces. Realising that no one was interested in recording his playing of Bach, in 1964 at the age of 70 he recorded the W.T.C. in his studio at Cleveland. The sound is acceptable, but the playing is out of this world. He should have recorded so much more.


----------



## AClockworkOrange

*Brahms' Piano Quintet in F Minor & Piano Quartet No.2* performed by *the Busch Quartet (or members of) & Rudolf Serkin*. Recorded in 1938 and 1932 respectively, the sound quality is a most pleasant surprise.

At risk of repeating myself, when it comes to Brahms, time and again I find myself preferring his Chamber works to his Symphonies. Impressive though his Symphonies are, the Chamber works seem to me to flow more naturally and possess greater assurance.

Compelling performances such as these only reinforce my feelings. An incredible ensemble of musicians.


----------



## Guest

Sumera
Symphony no.2

Malmö Symphony Orchestra, Järvi.









(Spotify, but on my shopping list!)


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Debussy, Images, Printemps*


----------



## Xenakiboy

Just received this today, and the prologue is currently blasting on my speakers!


----------



## bejart

Janos Spech (ca.1767-1836): String Quartet in G Minor, Op.2, No.1

Festetics Quartet: Istvan Kertesz and Erika Petofi, violins -- Peter Ligeti, viola -- Rezso Pertorini, cello


----------



## JosefinaHW

Carl Friedrich Abel, _Viol da Gamba Suites: The Drexel Manuscript_, Paolo Pandolfo

From PrestoClassicalUK http://www.prestoclassical.co.uk/search.php?searchString=abel+drexel+manuscript:

The fame that he enjoyed in his lifetime clearly hasn't served Carl Friedrich Abel (1723-1787) well in the two centuries since his death, at least until Hyperion's Gramophone Award in 2008. He was fêted all over Europe both for his supreme skills as a performer of the viola da gamba as well as for the quality of his compositions, and *was responsible (along with JC Bach) for setting up arguably the first series of subscription concerts in the history of Western music, the "Bach-Abel- Concerts". Even the prodigy that was Mozart benefited from Abel's teachings* (and was claimed as the composer of one Abel's own symphonies). All this was known by keen minds of the time such as Charles Burney, JF Reichardt and Goethe and fortunately also, in the 21st century, by Paolo Pandolfo, who delivers here a scintillating rendition of Abel's ever-inventive music which ranges across Preludes, Adagios and sundry other dance forms.


'completely under the spell of this instrument!


----------



## KenOC

Wagner: The Ring Without Words. Lorin Maazel, Berlin Philharmonic. The way I like it. As Debussy said, "In opera there is always too much singing."


----------



## Guest

Visceral yet melodic music with suitably impactful sound.


----------



## Vronsky

*Rodrigo & Carter*










Joaquín Rodrigo: In Search of What Lies Beyond & The Flower of the Blue Lily
Castile and León Symphony Orchestra *·* Max Bragado-Darman *·* Lucero Tena










Elliott Carter: A Symphony of Three Orchestras & A Mirror on Which to Dwell
New York Philharmonic *·* Pierre Boulez
Susan Davenny Wyner *·* Speculum Musicae *·* Richard Fitz


----------



## Xenakiboy

KenOC said:


> Wagner: The Ring Without Words. Lorin Maazel, Berlin Philharmonic. The way I like it. As Debussy said, "In opera there is always too much singing."


Great minds think alike!


----------



## Xenakiboy

I'm currently listening to Wagner - Die Walkure!


----------



## pmsummer




----------



## Balthazar

*Reimann ~ Lear*

Bo Skovhus delivers a powerful performance in the title role in this recent performance from Hamburg.

Simone Young leads the Philharmoniker Hamburg in the impassioned score.

Highly recommended.


----------



## Morimur

Balthazar said:


> *Reimann ~ Lear*
> 
> Bo Skovhus delivers a powerful performance in the title role in this recent performance from Hamburg.
> 
> Simone Young leads the Philharmoniker Hamburg in the impassioned score.
> 
> Highly recommended.


For some reason no one is very enthusiastic about Reimann around here. Their loss.


----------



## George O

*live concert yesterday afternoon*










sonatas by

Corelli, Cima, Stradella, Frescobaldi, Fontana, Uccellini, Caldara, Marini, Castello, Jacchini, Legrenzi, Bertali, Vivaldi, Merulo

Sonare, early music ensemble:
James Andrewes, baroque violin
Marie-Élise McNeeley, baroque violin
Eric Smith, baroque cello
Lenora McCroskey, chamber organ

St. Paul's Episcopal Church, Chattanooga, 22 May 2016

5 stars


----------



## schigolch




----------



## StlukesguildOhio




----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1996.


----------



## Guest

Balthazar said:


> *Reimann ~ Lear*
> 
> Bo Skovhus delivers a powerful performance in the title role in this recent performance from Hamburg.
> 
> Simone Young leads the Philharmoniker Hamburg in the impassioned score.
> 
> Highly recommended.


How does the performance compare with the DG CD version?


----------



## Pugg

*Berlioz*: Symphonie Fantastique (1951)


----------



## JosefinaHW

Alfred Schnittke, _Concerto for Piano and Orchestra_, Adam Kosmieja (Don't worry, I'm not going to let myself go into a Schnittke listening frenzy this evening.)


----------



## Casebearer

Witold Lutoslawski - Concerto for Orchestra performed by Deutsche Radio-Philharmonie Saarbrücken Kaiserslautern
directed by Stanisław Skrowaczewski.


----------



## Pugg

Xenakiboy said:


> I'm currently listening to Wagner - Die Walkure!


With or without singing?


----------



## Casebearer

The Rise of Spinoza by Theo Loevendie, an opera first performed in 2014.

It's about the famous Jewish-Dutch philosopher Baruch Spinoza Loevendie always felt connected to. He wrote his own libretto (in English), focussing on one tragic moment in Spinoza's life. In 1656 the philosopher was banished from the Jewish community because of his 'atheist' motto Deus sive natura (God or nature). This not only shocked his fellow Jews, but also the Catholics and protestants, and in the end Spinoza was even expelled from Amsterdam by the city council.

You can read more about it here: https://bachtrack.com/review-rise-spinoza-oedipus-rex-stenz-october-2014


----------



## Xenakiboy

Pugg said:


> With or without singing?


With singing of course, its epic!


----------



## JosefinaHW

Manxfeeder said:


> * As far as the recording, Krystian Zimerman's piano has a harsh sound, or else he is an aggressive player. Either way, it's a little bit of an adjustment to hear this.
> 
> View attachment 84733
> *


*

Never heard him play Debussy, but one of the things I love about Zimerman is his aggressive playing--it gives the music even more power IMO*


----------



## JosefinaHW

deprofundis said:


> Im lisening to new cds
> -Gesualdo : the king's singer's ensemble (i know) Gesualdo again but i love the king's singers
> -Mozarabic chants: bought this used i was curious how it sounded
> -Palestrina madrigals
> -1000 years of gregorian chants (harmonia mundi)
> 
> What the story tonight well we when to the bush in wilderness, and started a fire than police or security came so we had to stop our fire and get the hell out i walk about 75 Streets on foots, no bus , it was a long way home i walk for about 2 hours.This is because of my friend that is some hipster he like to party all year and he always like to come to my event and he annoy me to come, i was a bit angry since i had no money left, and this dude force me to go to his stupid even in some murky bush jésus christ...and this annoying dog at the bush kept licking me in the face elbow ect...
> 
> I had fun but walking 2 hours home, almost lost was not that fun...but what dosen kill you make you stronger life all about survival.


I haven't laughed this hard for far too long! * You are great, Deprofundis*. I don't always understand you, but when I do.... :lol: especially funny pairing up Palestrina with this story. I really don't like Palestrina; his music is so boring to me.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Renée Fleming* at her very best in the Sonnets :tiphat:


----------



## Pugg

Xenakiboy said:


> With singing of course, its epic!


Of course it is, so mention the singers or conductor next time, then we know more


----------



## JosefinaHW

:Kontrapunctus: Have you seen The Twelve Cellists of the Berlin Philharmonic, Latin American Concert? I watch it repeatedly. It includes Anna Prohaska performing two of the _Bachianas_ of Villa-Lobos, two pieces with wonderful dances and the following other pieces Concert Date Oct 19 2015 There is a free 15-minute piece about the 12 Cellists, the music, the tradition, etc..

Link to concert and free interview: https://www.digitalconcerthall.com/en/concert/22456

THE 12 CELLISTS OF THE BERLIN PHILHARMONIC
Laura Fernández, Daniel Orellana, Anna Prohaska

Heitor Villa-Lobos
Bachianas brasileiras No. 1 (00:18:34)

Gabriel Fauré
Berceuse from the Dolly Suite · Sicilienne from the Pelléas et Mélisande Suite (00:07:04)

Heitor Villa-Lobos
Bachianas brasileiras No. 5 (00:13:48)

Anna Prohaska Soprano

Astor Piazzolla
Lunfardo (arr. for cello ensemble by Harold Noben) · Libertango (arr. for cello ensemble by José Carlí) · Revirado (arr. for cello ensemble by David Riniker) (00:18:20)

Laura Fernández Dance, Daniel Orellana Dance

José Carlí
Estampas de Palermo: No. 3 La Diquera (arr. for cello ensemble) (00:02:36)

Astor Piazzolla
Adiós Nonino (arr. for cello ensemble by Julio Medaglia and Jacques Ammon) · Soledad (arr. for cello ensemble by Ludwig Quandt) (00:14:25)

Laura Fernández Dance, Daniel Orellana Dance

Horacio Salgán
A Don Agustín Bardi (arr. for cello ensemble by David Riniker) (00:04:00)

Astor Piazzolla
Escualo · Tres minutos con la realidad · Calambre (arr. for cello ensemble by David Riniker) (00:27:46)

Laura Fernández Dance, Daniel Orellana Dance







[/QUOTE]


----------



## JosefinaHW

*Braunfels: Grosse Messe (Great Mass), Op. 37*

Braunfels: _Sinfonia Brevis in F Minor,_ Op. 69 




ugg: I see that the mass is a new release, I haven't listened yet, but while searching I found the lovely _Sinfonia Brevis in F Minor,_ Op. 69 (1948)

I hadn't listened to Braunfels before your post but I knew he was on the Nazi's Entartete List. I am going to start to listen to those works tonight. I learned about this in the "infamous" Pauls' Romanticism in the Twentieth-Century text 
http://www.talkclassical.com/2150-music-books-quick-reference-13.html?highlight=Pauls


----------



## Pugg

​
*Gung'l, Josef:*

Durch dick und dunn, Op. 289
Träume auf dem Ozean - Walzer, Op. 80
Elbroschen, Op. 207
Perpetuum mobile, Op. 317
Amoretten-Tanze, Op. 161
Najaden-Quadrille, Op. 264
Klange aus der Heimat, Op. 31
Franz Josef-Marsch, Op. 142
Zsambeki-Csardas, Op. 163
Berliner-Concerthaus Polka, Op. 269
Siehst du wohl?, Op. 319
Eisenbahn Dampf-Galopp, Op. 5
Die Hydropathen, Op. 149
Gedenke mein, Op. 241
Narren-Galopp, Op. 182

Nuremberg Symphony Orchestra, Christian Simonis


----------



## JosefinaHW

kartikeys said:


> A sort of classically inspired film song
> in the Marathi language.


Spring fever has just arrived for me... a great piece to accompany it.... truly "The soundtrack of my life...." 

and it has a murmuration in it LOL .... go look for the murmuration conversation here on TC in the "Natural World" thread : http://www.talkclassical.com/42883-natural-world-11.html


----------



## drnlaw

Glière - Symphony No. 3 'Ilya Muromets'
BBC Philharmonic, Sir Edward Downes, conductor

A mamoth, dramatic masterpiece.

For those who enjoy programatic symphonies like the Strauss Alpine, you should enjoy this if you don't already know it. For those who might be put off by the length (about an hour & twenty minutes), there is a cut version (cuts about a third of the music) that is beautifully played by Ormandy and the PO. There may also be more recent cut performances. Purists will object, but to be honest, the cut version has more of a sonic impact than the rather sprawling full length version, and the cuts-- well, didn't leave out anything highly important, IMO. The Ormandy was my introduction to this work some 40 years ago, and while I tend toward "purism" (if that were a word) myself, this is one instance where less may be more. That said, the uncut version has its own rewards, and that's what I'm listening to at the moment.

I don't know whether the Ormandy is still available or not, but if you aren't familiar with this work, and if you enjoy late romantic-period (this was written between 1908 and 1911, so still qualifies as late romantic, doesn't it?) dramatic sysmphonies, you owe it to yourself to give it a listen whether in cut form or full length.


----------



## drnlaw

Morimur said:


> For some reason no one is very enthusiastic about Reimann around here. Their loss.


I'm afraid I have to go with the majority on this one. Twice I've tried to get into this, and twice I've given up within the first 15 or 20 minutes.


----------



## drnlaw

Reichstag aus LICHT said:


> That's a great performance of M10/Cooke. To think it was originally just a freebie cover-disc on a music magazine!


Yup, that's how I got mine.


----------



## JosefinaHW

Pugg said:


> ​
> *Mahler;Symphony No. 8*
> 
> Elizabeth Connell (Magna Peccatrix), Edith Wiens (Una Poenitentium), Felicity Lott (Mater Gloriosa), Trudeliese Schmidt (Mulier Samaritana), Nadine Denize (Maria Aegyptiaca), Richard Versalle (Doctor Marianus), Jorma Hynninen (Pater Ecstaticus), Hans Sotin (Pater Profundus)
> 
> London Philharmonic Choir, Tiffin School Boys' Choir, Southend Boys Chorus
> 
> Klauss Tennstedt


I like this pastel of him.


----------



## drnlaw

StlukesguildOhio said:


> As the booklet states, the Russians, unlike many in the West, never questioned Tchaikovsky's place among the pantheon of great composers. Evgeny's Mravinsky's recording of Tchaikovsky's last three symphonies is absolutely stunning... raucous... avoiding the overly lush sweetness... treacle... that some (many?) performances fall prey to. 50+ years after the fact these recordings still have the ability to surprise and jolt you with their muscularity and raw energy. I really don't know of a better recording of these symphonies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Over the years I've acquired several of Abbado's recordings of Mahler's symphonies... and in nearly every instance these have ranked among my favorite performances. As a result I finally got around to purchasing the entire set to set along side those by Bernstein and Tennstedt. I'm also toying, against my better judgment, with picking up the Boulez box set as well. :lol:
> 
> So far I've listened to the 1st and 2nd. The 3rd will be the real measure. I've struggled with that symphony and really disliked a couple of recordings of it... including Boulez'.


Re: the Mahler 3rd. The Solti is by far my favorite performance, except for the last movement, which he just romps through unconscionably. For the last movement, I put on the Horenstein/LSO.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Liszt; Lieder.*
Brigitte Fassbander. Yean-Yves Thibaudet ( piano)


----------



## Guest

JosefinaHW said:


> :Kontrapunctus: Have you seen The Twelve Cellists of the Berlin Philharmonic, Latin American Concert? I watch it repeatedly. It includes Anna Prohaska performing two of the _Bachianas_ of Villa-Lobos, two pieces with wonderful dances and the following other pieces Concert Date Oct 19 2015 There is a free 15-minute piece about the 12 Cellists, the music, the tradition, etc..
> 
> Link to concert and free interview: https://www.digitalconcerthall.com/en/concert/22456


No, I'll check it out.


----------



## JosefinaHW

Carl Maria von Weber Clarinet Quintet for Clarinet and Strings, Op. 34






I'm supposed to be reading and listening to Entartete music.


----------



## Pugg

Due to drnlaw post: now playing:

​
*Glière*: Symphony 3 "Ilya Murometz" Scherchen


----------



## Pugg

​
*Beethoven: Fidelio, Op. 72*

_Gundula Janowitz (Leonore), René Kollo (Florestan), Manfred Jungwirth (Rocco), Lucia Popp (Marzelline)_, Adolf Dallapozza (Jaquino), Dietrich Fischer-Dieskau (Fernando), Hans Sotin (Pizarro), Karl Terkal (Erster Gefangene), Alfred Sramek (Zweiter Gefangene)

Vienna State Opera Chorus, Vienna Philharmonic Orchestra, *Leonard Bernstein*

Recorded in 1978



> "Bernstein's highly dramatic Fidelio brings some splendid singing from a consistently fine cast" Penguin Guide


----------



## Pugg

​
*Beethoven*er glorreiche Augenblick Op. 136
Boys of Westminster Under School Senior Choir

Fantasia for Piano, Chorus and Orchestra in C minor, Op. 80
Marta Fontannais-Simmons (mezzo-soprano), Julian Davies (tenor) & Leon McCawley (piano)

Claire Rutter (soprano), Matilde Wallevik (mezzo-soprano), Peter Hoare (tenor) & Stephen Gadd (baritone)

City of London Choir & Royal Philharmonic Orchestra, _Hilary Davan Wetton_


----------



## dieter

Pugg said:


> ​
> *Beethoven*er glorreiche Augenblick Op. 136
> Boys of Westminster Under School Senior Choir
> 
> Fantasia for Piano, Chorus and Orchestra in C minor, Op. 80
> Marta Fontannais-Simmons (mezzo-soprano), Julian Davies (tenor) & Leon McCawley (piano)
> 
> Claire Rutter (soprano), Matilde Wallevik (mezzo-soprano), Peter Hoare (tenor) & Stephen Gadd (baritone)
> 
> City of London Choir & Royal Philharmonic Orchestra, _Hilary Davan Wetton_


Pugg, do you ever sleep or eat? Or shop or read or wash the dishes? Do you need a cure for insomnia? Just asking...


----------



## Pugg

dieter said:


> Pugg, do you ever sleep or eat? Or shop or read or wash the dishes? Do you need a cure for insomnia? Just asking...


I can listing and eating at ones, as I have my music in my office I can also work and listing. 
Shopping on line and who on earth does the dishes by hand?
Reading before I sleep and the rest is private.
Any other questions you can P.M. ne, and please take care of your own life, as I do mine :devil:


----------



## Marinera

Listening to Rachmaninov - sonata for violoncello and piano.

Sol Gabetta violoncello, Olga Kern piano.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Brahms*:Hungarian Dances (excerpts)
Klavierstücke (8), Op. 76
Waltzes (16), Op. 39

*Cédric Tiberghien* (piano)



> "Tiberghien's weighty sensitivity and deep range of colour prove telling. The Hungarian Dances balance bravura with a dark refinement of mood and cover a much wider emotional spectrum than we usually imagine they possess. The Waltzes, infinitely graceful, are tinged with hints of quiet regret. Very beautiful and highly recommended." The Guardian, 10th October 2008 ****


----------



## bejart

Georg Philipp Telemann (1681-1767): Quartet No.5 in A Major

Wilbert Hazelzet on flute with Sonnerie: Monica Huggett, violin -- Sarah Cunningham, viola -- Gary Cooper, harpsichord


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Beethoven, Symphony No. 7*


----------



## Pugg

​
Alicia De Larrocha
CD 7
01 Sanlúcar De Barrameda/I "En La Torre del Cast (Joaquín Turina)
02 Sanlúcar De Barrameda/II "Siluetas De La Calz (Joaquín Turina)
03 Sanlúcar De Barrameda/III " La Playa/ IV (Joaquín Turina)
04 Danzas Fantásticas/ I "Exaltación" (Joaquín Turina)
05 Danzas Fantásticas/ II"Ensueño" (Joaquín Turina)
06 Danzas Fantásticas/ III "Orgía" (Joaquín Turina)
07 Danzas Andaluzas/ "Zapateado" (Joaquín Turina)
08 Danzas Gitanas/ "Sacromonte" (Joaquín Turina)
09 Concierto Breve Para Piano Y Orquesta/ I "All (Xavier Montsalvatge)
10 Concierto Breve Para Piano Y Orquesta/ II "An (Xavier Montsalvatge)


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Beethoven, Symphony No. 8*


----------



## pmsummer

SURREXIT CHRISTUS
13th-Century Vespers and Easter Procession
*Maîtrise Notre-Dame de Paris, Ensemble Grégorien*
Sylvain Dieudonné - director

_Hortus_


----------



## Biwa

Berlioz: Requiem Op. 5 "Grande Messe des Morts"

Ronald Dowd (tenor)
Wandsworth School Boys' Choir
London Symphony Orchestra & Chorus
Sir Colin Davis (conductor)


----------



## Reichstag aus LICHT

drnlaw said:


> Yup, that's how I got mine.


I missed out on the magazine, but eventually found a near-mint copy in a charity shop for £4. I was not disappointed.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Beethoven, Symphony No. 7*


----------



## Vasks

*Berlioz - King Lear Overture (Davis/RCA)
Thomas - C'est moi...Me voici from "Mignon" (von Stade/CBS)
Saint-Saens - Piano Concerto #2 (Roge/London)*


----------



## Pugg

​*José Carreras sings Arias*
Decca Most Wanted Recitals Vol. 5

Bellini:
Ecco, signor, la sposa (from Adelson e Salvini)

Cilea:
È la solita storia 'Lamento di Federico' (from L'Arlesiana)
London Symphony Orchestra, Jesús López-Cobos

Donizetti:
Inosservato, penetrava … Angelo casto e bel (from Il Duca d'Alba)

Nel fragor della festa…Alma soave e cara (from Maria di Rohan)

Leoncavallo:
Vesti la giubba (from I Pagliacci)
London Symphony Orchestra, Jesús López-Cobos

Testa adorata (from La bohème)
London Symphony Orchestra, Jesús López-Cobos

O mio piccolo tavolo (from Zaza)
London Symphony Orchestra, Jesús López-Cobos

Dammi un amore (from I Zingari)
London Symphony Orchestra, Jesús López-Cobos

Mascagni:
Ed anchè Beppe amò (from L'amico Fritz)
London Symphony Orchestra, Jesús López-Cobos

Mercadante:
La Dea di tutti i cor! - Bella adorata incognita (Il Giuramento)

Compita è omai - Fu celeste (Il Giuramento)

Ponchielli:
Il padre! - Tenda natal (from Il Figliuol prodigo)

Verdi:
La mia letizia infondere (from I Lombardi)
La vita è inferno … O tu che in seno (from La Forza del Destino)
Oh! fede negar potessi (from Luisa Miller)
Forse la soglia attinse (from Un ballo in maschera)
L'infamie…O mes amis, mes frères (from Jérusalem)

_José Carreras_ (tenor)

Royal Philharmonic Orchestra, Roberto Benzi


----------



## Orfeo




----------



## realdealblues

*Alfred Brendel
Complete Philips Recordings
CD38









Ludwig Van Beethoven
*Piano Sonata #1 in F minor, Op. 2/1
Piano Sonata #2 in A, Op. 2/2 
Piano Sonata #3 in C, Op. 2/3
*[Rec. 1994]
*
*CD39*









*Ludwig Van Beethoven*
Piano Sonata #4 in E-flat, Op. 7
Piano Sonata #15 in D, Op. 28 "Pastorale"
Piano Sonata #20 in G, Op. 49/2*
[Rec. 1994]*

*CD40*









*Ludwig Van Beethoven*
Piano Sonata #5 in C minor, Op. 10/1
Piano Sonata #6 in F, Op. 10/2
Piano Sonata #7 in D, Op. 10/3
*[Rec. 1995]*
*
CD41*









*Ludwig Van Beethoven*
Piano Sonata #8 in C minor, Op. 13 "Pathetique"
Piano Sonata #9 in E, Op. 14/1
Piano Sonata #10 in G, Op. 14/2
Piano Sonata #11 in B-flat, Op. 22
*[Rec. 1994]*


----------



## pmsummer

UNSEEN RAIN
THREEFOLD VISION
SONGS OF THE SHINING WIND
*Robert Kyr*
Ensemble P.A.N.

_New Albion_


----------



## realdealblues

*Alfred Brendel
Complete Philips Recordings
CD42









Ludwig Van Beethoven
*Piano Sonata #12 in A-flat, Op. 26
Piano Sonata #13 in E-flat, Op. 27/1*
*Piano Sonata #14 in C-sharp minor, Op. 27/2 "Moonlight"*
*Piano Sonata #19 in G minor, Op. 49/1*
[Rec. 1994]
*
*CD43*









*Ludwig Van Beethoven
*Piano Sonata #16 in G, Op. 31/1
Piano Sonata #17 in D minor, Op. 31/2 "Tempest"
Piano Sonata #18 in E-flat, Op. 31/3"The Hunt"
*[Rec. 1992]*

*CD44*









*Ludwig Van Beethoven
*Piano Sonata #21 in C, Op. 53 "Waldstein"
Piano Sonata #22 in F, Op. 54
*[Rec. 1993]*
Piano Sonata #28 in A minor, Op. 101
*[Rec. 1992]
*Andante in F, WoO 57 "Andante Favori"
*[Rec. 1993]*

*CD45*









*Ludwig Van Beethoven*
Piano Sonata #25 in G, Op. 79
Piano Sonata #24 in F-sharp, Op. 78 "For Therese"
*[Rec. 1994]*
Piano Sonata #27 in E minor, Op. 90
*[Rec. 1995]*
Piano Sonata #23 in F minor, Op. 57 "Appassionata"*
[Rec. 1994]*


----------



## realdealblues

*Alfred Brendel
Complete Philips Recordings
CD46








*
*Ludwig Van Beethoven*
Piano Sonata #29 in B-flat, Op. 106 "Hammerklavier"
*[Rec. 1995]*
Piano Sonata #26 in E-flat, Op. 81a "Les Adieux"
*[Rec. 1994]*

*CD47*









*Ludwig Van Beethoven*
Piano Sonata #30 in E, Op. 109
*[Rec. 1996]*
Piano Sonata #31 in A-flat, Op. 110
Piano Sonata #32 in C minor, Op. 111
*[Rec. 1995]

*Finally finished with both cycles of Brendel's Beethoven Piano Sonatas in this giant box set. It's probably been 6 or 8 years since I last listened to his cycle from the 90's. Overall I've always preferred his 70's cycle but a few sonatas in this cycle came out better than I had remembered. Anyway, it was fun revisiting them but I'm about Beethoven Piano Sonata'd Out!


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

Pugg said:


> ​
> *Renée Fleming* at her very best in the Sonnets :tiphat:


One of the nicer classical CD covers that I have come across.


----------



## Easy Goer

Beethoven - Symphonies 2 & 4. Otto Klemperer & The Philharmonia Orchestra.


----------



## Pugg

​*Verdi : La Forza del Destino*
Bergonzi/ Arroyo et al.
Lamberto Gardelli conducing.


----------



## deprofundis

I would like to say the following about the cd im currently lisening, oustanding, colorful music very rythmic for medieval nice voices.What im trying to says *Peregrinatio by capella de ministers *is one of these gem you should pick up, perrless music of medieval lore, if you dont like this cd chance are you wont like medieval music at all, but to people looking for an introduction into medieval spain or medieval music or simply fine medieval music , than i says buy this rush to your store ask them for it.
This is by far one of my top purchased of the year, can you trust me on this please??

:tiphat:


----------



## AClockworkOrange

Specifically CD11, Lieder by Franz Liszt performed by Janet Baker with Geoffrey Parsons providing the some very well judged accompaniment. A performance of equal partners, simply superb.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Haydn part two this evening.

Horn Concerto [no.1] in D (1762), Oboe Concerto in D (c. 1790, if by Haydn at all), Symphony no.43 in E-flat [_Mercury_] (by 1771), Symphony no.44 in E-minor [_Trauer_] (1772), Symphony no.45 in F-sharp minor [_Farwell_] (1772), Trumpet Concert in E-flat (1796), _(4) Motetti de Venerabili Sacramento_ (1750s), Motet - _Insanae et vanae curae_ (1784), Ode - _Mare Clausum_ (1794 inc.), Mass no.9 in B-flat [_Missa Sancti Bernardi von Offida_ a.k.a. _Heiligmesse'_ (1796) and _Te Deum for the Empress Marie Therese_ (either 1799 or 1800):


----------



## pmsummer

EARLY AMERICAN CHORAL MUSIC
Anthems and Fuging Tunes
*William Billings*
His Majestie's Clerkes
Paul Hillier - director

_Harmonia Mundi_


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1995.


----------



## Janspe

Just finished listening to Boulez' DG recording of Wagner's Parsifal!









Now I've never been an expert on Wagner - not that I'd be an _expert_ on anything, really - and I've only heard Tristan und Isolde, Die Meistersinger von Nürnberg and Das Rheingold from the Ring berfore; but I've got to say that I enjoyed this opera very much! I have to listen to it again soon...


----------



## pmsummer

ROTHKO CHAPEL
WHY PATTERNS?
*Morton Feldman*
David Abel - viola
Philip Brett - director
California EAR Unit - ensemble
Deborah Dietrich - soprano
Karen Rosenak - celeste
University of California Berkeley Chamber Chorus
William Winant - percussion

_New Albion_


----------



## realdealblues

*Gustav Mahler*
Symphony No. 5 in C-sharp minor









Leonard Bernstein/Vienna Philharmonic
*[Rec. 1987]

*Doesn't get much better for me...


----------



## AClockworkOrange

Belatedly catching up with the previous Saturday Symphonies thread - Tejeknavorian & the National Philharmonic Orchestra.

I misplaced my copy (gremlins, grr :lol but is is nice to be reacquainted with a piece I haven't heard for a long time.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Saint-Saens, Symphonies Nos. 1 and 2*


----------



## DavidA

Bruckner Symphony 4

BPO / Karajan (EMI 1970)


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Bruckner, Symphony No. 8*

Wow, this is Post Number 8,000. I'm marking this milestone with something epic.


----------



## ldiat




----------



## StlukesguildOhio

As I almost never listen to the radio I have been able to avoid getting burned out from hearing the various old "warhorses" an excessive number of times. I haven't heard The Planets in years... and I'm quite enjoying it.


----------



## Guest

Sumera
Musica Profana

Berg Orchestra

CRANK IT UP PEOPLE!!!


----------



## Xenakiboy

Listening to Grisey's Les Enspaces Acoustiques for the third time since I received it now and I think I'm falling in love with it. I brought it having only heard Partiels multiple times but it has caught me by surprise! (in a good way)

One of those things that reminds me why I love music so much!


----------



## Mahlerian

Carter: String Quartet No. 2
Pacifica Quartet









Sessions: When Lilacs Last in the Dooryard Bloom'd
Esther Hinds, Florence Quivar, Dominic Cossa, Tanglewood Festival Chorus, Boston Symphony Orchestra, cond. Ozawa









A sensitive, dramatic setting of Whitman's poem, Sessions wrote this work as an elegy for Martin Luther King and Robert F. Kennedy (his earlier Piano Sonata No. 3 had commemorated the assassination of JFK), although he had been interested in setting it since the 1920s.


----------



## Morimur




----------



## Manxfeeder

Xenakiboy said:


> Listening to Grisey's Les Enspaces Acoustiques for the third time since I received it now and I think I'm falling in love with it. I brought it having only heard Partiels multiple times but it has caught me by surprise! (in a good way)


It did the same thing to me.


----------



## pmsummer

LA LIRA D'ESPÉRIA
_The Medieval Fiddle_
*Jordi Savall* - lira, rebab, vièles
*Pedro Estevan* - percussion

_Astrée_


----------



## TurnaboutVox

*Rachmaninov*
Complete Songs, disc 1 of 3
*Six Songs, Op. 4
Six Songs, Op. 8
Twelve Songs, Op. 14
Were you hiccupping, Natasha?*
Alexander Vinogradov, Rodion Pogossov, Ekaterina Siurina, Evelina Dobraceva, Daniil Shtoda, Justina Gringyte & Iain Burnside - [Delphian, 2014]

Eloquently sensitive and lyrical, this set has been an important addition to my collection. Well worth exploring if you like fin-de-siecle art song.


----------



## ShropshireMoose

Grieg: Violin Sonatas 1-3 Alan Loveday/Leonard Cassini

I first heard Alan Loveday a couple of years ago when a friend of mine lent me a tape of a live performance of the Elgar Violin Concerto from 1959. I was bowled over by it. This recently acquired record of the Grieg Violin Sonatas is every bit as good, and makes me wonder why he didn't have a career as a soloist of the very front rank, which is what he was. The playing on this disc is intensely musical, the balance between violin and piano couldn't be better (and Leonard Cassini is first rate too I may add), I can't think when I've enjoyed a disc more. Full marks to all concerned.


----------



## agoukass

Schumann: Carnaval, Fantasiestucke, etc. 
Arthur Rubinstein, piano

Sibelius: Symphony No. 2 
CBSO / Rattle

I hadn't listened to Rubinstein's recording of Carnaval in a while. I enjoyed it, but it seemed to lack some of Cortot's poetry and didn't really hang together for me. I enjoyed the Sibelius a lot and I think that the sound had a lot to do with it.


----------



## KenOC

Herbert's Cello Concerto No. 2, Georges Miquelle cello, Howard Hanson with the Eastman-Rochester Orchestra. An MLP recording.


----------



## bejart

Karl Ditters von Dittersdorf (1739-1799): Oboe Concerto in C Major, L.24

Janos Rolla conducting the Liszt Ferenc Chamber Orchestra of Budapest -- Lajos Lencses, oboe


----------



## Balthazar

Kontrapunctus said:


> How does the performance compare with the DG CD version?


Re: Reimann's _Lear_

It is difficult to compare audio with video, particularly for a Shakespeare adaptation. For instance, I find the scene of cruelty toward Gloucester one of the most gruesome in literature, and audio-only can't really provide the same experience.

I know the opera was written for Dietrich Fischer-Dieskau, but I have never really warmed to his manner of singing. Bo Skovhus's performance is riveting and powerful and more to my taste. The Hamburg Philharmonic under Simone Young yields nothing to the DG recording -- she coaxes a strong and nuanced performance from them.

I believe this video is the only one available of _Lear_. If it were offered as audio only I would not hesitate to pick that up as well.


----------



## Balthazar

*Webern ~ Complete Works for String Quartet*

The fifth and final disc of the Quatuor Diotima's excellent 2nd Viennese School set. I will be looking into more of their recordings.










_Langsamer Satz
String Quartet 1905
Rondo for String Quartet
Five Movements for String Quartet, Op. 5
Six Bagatelles for String Quartet, Op. 9_ (this includes a seventh work for SQ and voice that Webern omitted)
_String Quartet, Op. 28_


----------



## pmsummer




----------



## StlukesguildOhio

Mahlerian-

Sessions: When Lilacs Last in the Dooryard Bloom'd
Esther Hinds, Florence Quivar, Dominic Cossa, Tanglewood Festival Chorus, Boston Symphony Orchestra, cond. Ozawa










A sensitive, dramatic setting of Whitman's poem, Sessions wrote this work as an elegy for Martin Luther King and Robert F. Kennedy (his earlier Piano Sonata No. 3 had commemorated the assassination of JFK), although he had been interested in setting it since the 1920s.

It's interesting that both Sessions and Hindemith set this famous poem by Whitman on the death of Lincoln as an elegy upon the death of more contemporary American public figures. Hindemith's earlier (1946) setting was an elegy upon the death of FDR.


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

Symphony no. 4

Tomorrow is the last day of school with children prior to Summer break. As the year winds down amid all the chaos I find myself listening to music that is more "edgy"... whether the drama of the symphonic works of Bruckner, Gliere, Tchaikovsky, or today, Myaskovsky... or the works of Berg and Wellesz. Perhaps tomorrow I'll be listening to Schoenberg... or even Stockhausen... but I suspect that will need to wait until Friday when it is all over and I celebrate with steaks on the grill and some good whiskey... or maybe tequila. Of course tequila might be best accompanied by Bob Wells! :lol:


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 2008 - 11.


----------



## Guest

Balthazar said:


> Re: Reimann's _Lear_
> 
> It is difficult to compare audio with video, particularly for a Shakespeare adaptation. For instance, I find the scene of cruelty toward Gloucester one of the most gruesome in literature, and audio-only can't really provide the same experience.
> 
> I know the opera was written for Dietrich Fischer-Dieskau, but I have never really warmed to his manner of singing. Bo Skovhus's performance is riveting and powerful and more to my taste. The Hamburg Philharmonic under Simone Young yields nothing to the DG recording -- she coaxes a strong and nuanced performance from them.
> 
> I believe this video is the only one available of _Lear_. If it were offered as audio only I would not hesitate to pick that up as well.


Thank you. I think I'll go for it. Yes, that eye-gouging scene is grotesque! I attended the US premiere of _Lear_ in San Francisco in 1981--quite a shattering experience! (Amusing side note: the elderly woman sitting next to me leaned over and said, "I didn't know that Verdi completed his King Lear opera"!! I just said, "Umm, this isn't by Verdi, so you are in for a wild ride." At intermission she said, "Well, it certainly isn't beautiful, but I like it anyway.") Too bad more people aren't that open minded.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mozart *- Divertimenti


----------



## Pugg

StlukesguildOhio said:


> One of the nicer classical CD covers that I have come across.


And a wonderful disc inside as well.:tiphat:


----------



## Pugg

StlukesguildOhio said:


> Symphony no. 4


What a way for me to start the day seeing this :tiphat:


----------



## Pugg

*In loving memory; Beverly Sills*








*Beverly Sills* ( 1927-2007)

*Mozart and Strauss arias *


----------



## agoukass

Busoni: Bach Transcriptions
Sandro Ivo Bartoli, piano

I only knew of Busoni's transcriptions of Toccata, Adagio, and Fugue and the Chaconne. Overall, I would say that the transcriptions themselves are among some of the most difficult music written for the piano since the performer is forced to play his instruments like an organ. Sandro Ivo Bartoli is a very good pianist, a little bit too fussy at times.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Freni & Scotto*

Bellini:
Dove son? che m'avvenne? … Sorgi, o padre (from Bianca e Fernando)(
Dormono entrambi … Mira, o Norma … Sì, fino all'ore (from Norma)

(Norma, Adalgisa, Clotilde)

Mercadante:Leggio già nel vostro cor
(Bianca, Elvira)

Mozart:Cosa mi narri? … Sull'aria
(Le nozze di Figaro)
(Countess, Susanna)

Mirella Freni & Renata Scotto

Rumours has it, they didn't actually recorded this together.
Each in their own session


----------



## tortkis

Astor Piazzolla: Tango suite - Cristián Alvear & Andrés Pantoja (guitar duo)


----------



## Pugg

​
CHOPIN Polonaise-fantaisie;Études, op.10/1 & 12;Ballade No.4
DEBUSSY Estampes


----------



## JosefinaHW

_Listening for the first time to _Shostakovich, _Violin Concerto No. 1 in A min_, Leonidas Kavakos, Valery Gergiev

_listening and reading (sounds strange but it's working)_


----------



## Pugg

​
*Wagner: Die Walküre*

Siegfried Jerusalem (Siegmund), Jessye Norman (Sieglinde), Kurt Moll (Hunding), Jeannine Altmeyer (Brünnhilde), Theo Adam (Wotan), Yvonne Minton (Fricka), Eva-Maria Bundschuh (Gerhilde), Cheryl Studer (Ortlinde), Ortrun Wenkel (Waltraute), Anne Gjevang (Schwertleite), Ruth Falcon (Helmwige), Christel Borchers (Siegrune), Kathleen Kuhlmann (Grimgerde), Uta Priew (Rossweise)

Staatskapelle Dresden, _Marek Janowski_


----------



## Xenakiboy

I've just been blasting the complete works of Carl Ruggles. Just like Varese or Webern, you can fit his whole output to a few disks but ever single piece (as Varese and Webern) has something attractive about it. I brought this shortly before I joined this site but I just had the urge to put it on!


----------



## Guest

Vaneyes said:


> Recorded 2008 - 11.


This lived in my CD player till ousted by Ravel.


----------



## Xenakiboy

dogen said:


> This lived in my CD player till ousted by Ravel.


You know too much Scriabin can be a good thing too? :cheers:


----------



## Marinera

Listening to Nelson Freire playing Brahms piano concertos with R.Chailly on spotify. Trying to choose recording I'd like to buy. 8 records so far to choose from. I think it'd take me at least two weeks of solid listening to finally decide on just one, may take longer though..


----------



## dieter

dogen said:


> This lived in my CD player till ousted by Ravel.


Ravel is much better...


----------



## dieter

Marinera said:


> Listening to Nelson Freire playing Brahms piano concertos with R.Chailly on spotify. Trying to choose recording I'd like to buy. 8 records so far to choose from. I think it'd take me at least two weeks of solid listening to finally decide on just one, may take longer though..
> 
> View attachment 84857


The first movement is way too fast...Check out Grimaud/Sanderling, or Barenboim/Barbirolli.


----------



## dieter

Xenakiboy said:


> You know too much Scriabin can be a good thing too? :cheers:


Not in my experience. He's like Liszt for me, full of sound and fury, signifying nothing. His so-called symphonies are even worse.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Fuchs, R:*

Symphony No. 1, Op. 37 in C major

Symphony No. 2, Op. 45 in E flat major

WDR Sinfonieorchester Koeln, Karl-Heinz Steffens


----------



## Jeff W

*In which Jeff pleads the Fifth*

Good morning TC from bright and sunny Albany! I decided to listen to Fifth symphonies last night\this morning!

View attachment 84858


Started off with Tchaikovsky's Fifth with Leonard Bernstein conducting the New York Philharmonic. Also included were the Slavonic March and the 1812 Overture, the latter of which I turned off in the middle. I have to be in the right mood for the 1812 Overture and I just wasn't in that mood last night.

View attachment 84859


Beethoven and his Fifth (and Fourth) with Jos van Immerseel conducting Anima Eterna. Love the pace that Immerseel conducts the Fifth at.

View attachment 84860


Anton Bruckner's Symphony No. 5 with Simone Young conducting the Philharmoniker Hamburg.

View attachment 84861


Finished out with Mahler's Fifth with Rafael Kubelik conducting the Bavarian Radio Symphony Orchestra in his live recording on Audite.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Schubert; Impromptus.*
_Murray Perahia._


----------



## AClockworkOrange

*Rachmaninov's First Symphony performed by Vasily Petrenko & the Royal Liverpool Philharmonic*.

Another Russian piece I haven't listen to for a while. inspired by Borodin and the recent Saturday Symphony.


----------



## Marinera

dieter said:


> The first movement is way too fast...Check out Grimaud/Sanderling, or Barenboim/Barbirolli.


Thanks for recommendation, they're on my list too. I did some recearch, read reviews, etc. while 'narrowing' down to a single digit number I have now, and as I understand there are two approaches how musicians interpret and play Brahms piano concertos. One is slower and more romantic, your recommended Grimaud and I think Barenboim belongs to this category, Gilels also. The other approach is faster and was described in review probably for the lack of the better word as 'classic', less sweepingly romantic I suppose; and that's Freire/Chaillys version, although their 2nd sounds just right to me, wouldn't describe it as fast. Right now I'm trying to decide whichever of these approaches I prefer. So far faster tempi do not put me off, actually it caught my attention at first, I watched BBC proms on you tube with Ax/Haitink and their version's has some swiftness to it, liked it a lot. Now I've heard half of the Grimaud's 1st where it at times seemed too slow, but then later it started resonate, though it's too early to say if I would like slower version more. I suspect that I'm the type to end up liking both, there's just one thing which one to buy first.


----------



## bejart

Giuseppe Avitrano (1670-1756): Sonata a Quattro in D Major, Op.3, No.2

Christoph Timpe conducting the Accademia per Musica


----------



## Vasks

_It's been about 6 years since I heard this one today_


----------



## DavidA

dieter said:


> The first movement is way too fast...Check out Grimaud/Sanderling, or Barenboim/Barbirolli.


Not at all. Brahms should not be played too slowly. Listen to Graffmann and Fleisher who both have fiery accounts of this music. Gilels' earlier Brahms 2 with Reiner is to be preferred to his remake with Bochum as the earlier account is faster


----------



## Pugg

​
*Fiedler *Encores:
Finlandia op. 26 Nr. 7 (Sibelius);
Peer Gyn-Suite Nr. 1 & Solveig's Song (Grieg);
Slawischer Tanz op. 46 Nr. 1 (Dvorak);
Die Moldau (Smetana);
English Folk Song Suit (Vaughan Williams / Jacob); Variations on "America" (Ives) / Boston Pops Orchestra, Arthur Fiedler


----------



## realdealblues

DavidA said:


> Not at all. Brahms should not be played too slowly. Listen to Graffmann and Fleisher who both have fiery accounts of this music. Gilels' earlier Brahms 2 with Reiner is to be preferred to his remake with Bochum as the earlier account is faster


I'll second the George Szell/Leon Fleisher and add the George Szell/Rudolf Serkin set :lol: Two of the absolute best Brahms Piano Concerto cycles in my opinion and both with Szell at the helm. Can't go wrong with either of them.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Hummel; Piano trio's* ( disc 1)
_Trio Parnassus_


----------



## Conglomerate




----------



## pmsummer

TERPSICHORE 1612: DANCES
MUSAE SIONIAE
MOTETS
*Michael Praetorius*
The Early Music Consort of London
David Munrow - director

_EMI_


----------



## Pugg

*Rossini: Le Siège de Corinthe
*
_Beverly Sills/ Shirley Verrret/Justino Días/Harry Theyard._
Meastro Thomas Schippers conducting.


----------



## Rtnrlfy

Because it felt like a Vaughan Williams sort of day: Albion's Vision


----------



## CDs

realdealblues said:


> I'll second the George Szell/Leon Fleisher and add the George Szell/Rudolf Serkin set :lol: Two of the absolute best Brahms Piano Concerto cycles in my opinion and both with Szell at the helm. Can't go wrong with either of them.


Thanks to your post I have just ordered the George Szell/Leon Fleisher set. I found it used for $11.99 at my local record store. Love Szell.


----------



## worov




----------



## realdealblues

CDs said:


> Thanks to your post I have just ordered the George Szell/Leon Fleisher set. I found it used for $11.99 at my local record store. Love Szell.
> 
> View attachment 84890


Congrats! Glad to be of service. You won't find better for the Beethoven or Brahms Piano Concertos than that set. There might be some that are on equal ground, but none better in my opinion.


----------



## CDs

realdealblues said:


> Congrats! Glad to be of service. You won't find better for the Beethoven or Brahms Piano Concertos than that set. There might be some that are on equal ground, but none better in my opinion.


I have the Beethoven Perahia/Haitink set which I like but from what I read this set will beat it. I don't have any Brahms piano concertos yet although I also have the Arrau/Haitink on order.


----------



## Chordalrock

Listening to:

New York Polyphony
Jacobus Clemens










Another fine vocal ensemble that has mysteriously eluded my awareness until now.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Haydn part three this evening.

Symphony no.82 in C [_The Bear_] (1786), Symphony no.83 in G-minor [_The Hen_] (1785), Symphony no. 84 in E-flat (1786), _Die sieben letzten Worte unseres Erlösers am Kreuze_ - oratorio version (1786 - arr. 1796), String Quartet no.54 in B-flat op.71 no.1 (1793), String Quartet no.55 in D op.71 no.2 (1793), String Quartet no.56 in E-flat op.71 no.3 (1793) and Mass no.10 in C - _Missa in tempore belli_ a.k.a. _Paukenmesse_ (1796):


----------



## worov




----------



## DavidA

realdealblues said:


> Congrats! Glad to be of service. You won't find better for the Beethoven or Brahms Piano Concertos than that set. There might be some that are on equal ground, but none better in my opinion.


Some tremendous playing here, especially the Brahms. As for Beethoven it's right up there even though there are other sets that are equally desirable.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Willliam Child, Sacred Music*


----------



## realdealblues

*Alfred Brendel
Complete Philips Recordings
CD51*









*Ludwig Van Beethoven*
Piano Concerto #1 in C, Op. 15
*[Rec. 1975]*
Piano Concerto #2 in B-flat, Op. 19
*[Rec. 1977]*
Bernard Haitink/London Philharmonic Orchestra

*CD52*









*Ludwig Van Beethoven*
Piano Concerto #3 in C minor, Op. 37
*[Rec. 1975]*
Piano Concerto #4 in G, Op. 58
*[Rec. 1976]*
Bernard Haitink/London Philharmonic Orchestra

*CD53*









*Ludwig Van Beethoven*
Piano Concerto #5 in E-flat, Op. 73 "Emperor"
*[Rec. 1976]*
Fantasia For Piano, Chorus and Orchestra in C minor, Op. 80
*[Rec. 1977]*
Bernard Haitink/London Philharmonic Orchestra/London Philharmonic Choir


----------



## Vronsky

*Nono: Como una ola de fuerza y luz*










Luigi Nono: Como una ola de fuerza y luz
Claudio Abbado *·* Maurizio Pollini *·* Slavka Taskova *·* Nino Antonellini


----------



## worov




----------



## pmsummer

COMPLETE MUSIC FOR SOLO LUTE
*John Dowland*
Jakob Lindberg - lute

_Brilliant Classics_
via _BIS_

4 CDs


----------



## Atrahasis




----------



## StlukesguildOhio

Another old "warhorse" that I haven't heard in quite some time.


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

realdealblues- You won't find better for the Beethoven or Brahms Piano Concertos than that set. There might be some that are on equal ground, but none better in my opinion.

I wholly agree. I purchased most of the works in this set individually and they rank at the top for both Beethoven and Brahms:




























I didn't hesitate for one second in picking up the complete Beethoven/Brahms box set by Szell/Fleisher.










There might be a few Beethoven sets that equal this (but not many) but only one Brahms IMO of equal merit:










You should greatly enjoy this set.


----------



## Vasks

LOL! Met both of those gents 30-40 years ago



worov said:


>


----------



## TurnaboutVox

*Gloria Coates
String Quartet No.9*
Kreutzer Quartet 
*Sonata for Violin Solo*
Peter Sheppard Sk.rved
*Lyric Suite for Piano Trio*
Roderick Chadwick, Peter Sheppard Sk.rved, Neil Heyde 
[Naxos, 2010]

"Her use of microtones, alternative tunings and glissandos might sound off-putting to those unfamiliar with such things, but her music strikes such a deep chord inside the listener" (Amazon review)
I found Coates' 9th quartet very difficult to listen to and make sense of 18 months ago, but I am enjoying it today, which shows you what a little familiarity can do.


----------



## Biwa

Henri Dutilleux (1916-2013):
Le Loup, complete ballet score (1953)
Trois Sonnets de Jean Cassou
La Fille du Diable (1945-46), extracts from the film score
Quatre Mélodies for voice and orchestra (1941-43) 
Trois Tableaux symphoniques d'après Les Hauts de Hurlevent (1944-46)

Vincent Le Texier (baritone)
Orchestre National des Pays de la Loire
Pascal Rophé (conductor)


----------



## Balthazar

*Mahler ~ Das Lied von der Erde*

Mildred Miller and Ernst Haefliger sing while Bruno Walter leads the New York Philharmonic Orchestra.


----------



## George O

Josquin des Prez (c. 1450/1455-1521)

Missa Sine Nomine
Motets
Chansons

Capella Cordina / Alejandro Planchart

on Lyrichord (NYC), from 1969

5 stars


----------



## dieter

realdealblues said:


> I'll second the George Szell/Leon Fleisher and add the George Szell/Rudolf Serkin set :lol: Two of the absolute best Brahms Piano Concerto cycles in my opinion and both with Szell at the helm. Can't go wrong with either of them.


The first movement of the 1st in both cases is way too fast/barn-storming for me.


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1994.


----------



## bejart

Anton Fils (1733-1760): Symphony in G Minor

Michi Gaigg leading L'Orfeo Barockorchester


----------



## deprofundis

Im lisening to the mysterious* codex Engelberg *, from what i understand this is music from benedictine monks of the mid 14th century. A very pretty codex in these dark ages.Not has enchanting has *le Graduel d'Aliénor de bretagne *but up there in the best vocal music codex.


----------



## D Smith

Brahms: Piano Concerto No. 1. Fleisher/Szell/Cleveland. Since this CD has been mentioned several times today I put it on and reaffirmed that yes, this is indeed one of the best recordings available, if not the best. Highly recommended.


----------



## pmsummer

BACH CANTATAS, Vol. 14
_For Christmas Day - For the Second Day of Christmas_
BWV 91, 110, 40, 121
*Johann Sebastian Bach*
Joanne Lunn, Katharine Fuge - sopranos
Robin Tyson, William Towers - altos
James Gilchrist - tenor
Peter Harvey - bass
The Monteverdi Choir
English Baroque Soloists
John Eliot Gardiner - conductor/director

_Soli Deo Gloria_


----------



## bejart

Johann Georg Albrechtsberger (1736-1809): String Quartet in G Minor, Op.7, No.5

Authentic Quartet: Zsolt Kallo and Balazs Bozzai, violins -- Gabor Rac, viola -- Csilla Valyi, cello


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Beethoven, Emperor Concerto.*


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mozart*: Piano Quartets
Melos Quartet


----------



## Pugg

bejart said:


> Anton Fils (1733-1760): Symphony in G Minor
> 
> Michi Gaigg leading L'Orfeo Barockorchester


You never disappoint me Bejart, thank you very much for being a loyal fan of CPO:tiphat:


----------



## Pugg

​
*Luciano Pavarotti *; In concert.
_Wonderful artistic disc _:tiphat:


----------



## Pugg

*The Voice of the Century.*

​
*Dame Joan Sutherland*: T_he Voice of the Century_
Disc 2


----------



## worov




----------



## Pugg

*Vivaldi ; Nisi Dominus et al*
Teresa Berganza, mezzo soprano :tiphat:


----------



## Xenakiboy

Les Espaces Acoustiques by Grisey and 'The complete music of Carl Ruggles' have been on almost constantly. I'm really coming to love both of them.
The second half of Espaces is a roller-coaster of intensity and then the Ruggles feels really like the like the whole life of an astronaut condensed into two CDs, Exultation is a tearjerker too! 
I discovered some other new music from TC but these two are impacting me right now! :angel:


----------



## Pugg

​*Respighi: Semirama*
(complete opera)

Eva Marton, Veronika Kincses, Lando Bartolini, Lajos Miller, László Polgar, Tomás Clemetis

Hungarian State Orchestra, Lamberto Gardelli


----------



## Pugg

​*Scriabin: Symphony No 1*.
Stefania Toczyska mezzo soprano/ Riccardo Muti


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mozart, Strauss and Bellini*; Oboe Concertos

Heinz Holliger, New Philharmonia Orchestra, Edo de Waart

Heinz Holliger, Frankfurt Radio Symphony Orchestra, Eliahu Inbal


----------



## Atrahasis




----------



## Marinera

*Chausson - Chamber music *

*Poeme Op. 25* For Violin, String Quartet And Piano
*Piano Trio In G Minor Op. 3* For Piano, Violin And Cello
*Andante et Allegro* For Clarinet And Piano
*Piece Op. 39 *For Cello And Piano

*Pascal Devoyon*,_ piano _
*Philippe Graffin*, violin 
*Gary Hoffman*, _cello_ 
*Charles Neidich*, _clarinet _
*Chilingirian Quartet *


----------



## bejart

Pietro Locatelli (1695-1764): Flute Sonata in E Major, Op.5, No.3

Musica ad Rhenum: Jed Wentz and Marion Moonen, flutes -- Job ter Haar, cello -- Ulrike Wild, harpsichord


----------



## Vasks

_LPs_

*Spontini - Overture to "Fernand Cortez" (Frontalini/Balkanton)
Schumann - Symphony #3 "Rhenish" (Bernstein/Columbia)*


----------



## Pugg

​
*Bach, J S:* _Alexandre Tharaud_ (piano)

Keyboard Concerto No. 1 in D minor, BWV1052
Keyboard Concerto No. 3 in D major, BWV1054
Keyboard Concerto No. 5 in F minor, BWV1056
Keyboard Concerto No. 7 in G minor, BWV1058

Les Violons du Roy, Bernard Labadie


----------



## Vronsky

*Paul Hindemith (Sawallisch & The Philadelphia Orchestra)*










Paul Hindemith: Symphonic Metamorphosis of Themes by Carl Maria von Weber; Mathis der Maler Symphony; Nobilissima Visone
Wolfgang Sawallisch *·* The Philadelphia Orchestra


----------



## realdealblues

dieter said:


> The first movement of the 1st in both cases is way too fast/barn-storming for me.


I'm guessing then you must prefer a more "romanticized" version of the score. If you go back and listen to recordings from the turn of the 20th century from people who were alive and actually heard Brahms during his lifetime you'll find they are very much the same as Szell's tempi. It's only later in recordings from the 1940's and 50's that we start to see the more "romanticized" tempi moving away from what Brahms more than likely intended us to hear.


----------



## realdealblues

*Ludwig Van Beethoven
*
Symphony No. 4 in B-flat, Op. 60









Arturo Toscanini/NBC Symphony Orchestra
*[Rec. 1951]*


----------



## Pugg

​
*Jonas Kaufmann - Romantic Arias*

Berlioz:La Damnation de Faust, Op. 24: Nature immense, impénétrable et fière
Bizet:La fleur que tu m'avais jetée (from Carmen)
Flotow:Ach, so fromm (from Martha)
Gounod:Quel trouble inconnu me pénètre… Salut! Demeure chaste et pure (from Faust)
Massenet:Je suis seul, seul enfin... Ah fuyez douce image (from Manon)
Pourquoi me reveiller (from Werther)
Puccini:Che gelida manina (from La Bohème)
E lucevan le stelle (from Tosca)
Verdi:Io l'ho perduta (from Don Carlos)
Lunge da lei…De' miei bollenti spiriti (from La Traviata)
Ella mi fu rapita! (from Rigoletto)
Wagner:Morgenlich leuchtend im rosigen Schein 'Prize Song' (from Die Meistersinger von Nürnberg)

Weber:Nein! länger trag' ich nicht die Qualen…Durch die Wälder (from Der Freischütz)

_Jonas Kaufmann_ (tenor)

Prague Philharmonic Orchestra, Marco Armiliato


----------



## AClockworkOrange

*Beecham works his magic on Beethoven's Ninth*









Beethoven's Ninth Symphony, performed by Sir Thomas Beecham & His Royal Philharmonic Orchestra with the Edinburgh Festival Chorus.

I haven't listened to this Symphony for a while, giving it a break, but my copy of Beecham's recording finally arrived this afternoon so I immediately put it on. A very enjoyable, rewarding performance captured in an excellent quality mono recording.

The Third Movement in particular is beautifully interpreted and performed - possibly one of my favourite performances of this Movement - certainly in my top five, possibly top three.


----------



## Pugg

*Puccini: Turandot*

_Dame Joan Sutherland (Turandot), Luciano Pavarotti (Calaf), Montserrat Caballé (Liù)_, Nicolai Ghiaurov (Timur), Tom Krause (Ping), Pier Francesco Poli (Pang), Piero De Palma (Pong), Peter Pears (L'imperatore Altoum), Sabin Markov (Un mandarino)

John Alldis Choir, London Philharmonic Orchestra, Zubin Mehta

Studio recording, 1978



> "Sutherland gives an intensely appealing interpretation, while Pavarotti gives a performance equally imaginitive. Mehta directs a gloriously rich and dramatic performance. Still the best-sounding Turandot on CD." Penguin Guide


----------



## Mahlerian

Carter: Variations for Orchestra, String Quartet No. 2, Double Concerto
Chicago Symphony Orchestra, cond. Levine; Composers Quartet; Paul Jacobs, Gilbert Kalish, The Contemporary Chamber Ensemble, cond. Weisberg









Sessions: The Black Maskers Suite
Juilliard Orchestra, cond. Zukovsky


----------



## Conglomerate




----------



## DavidA

Schubert - two great symphonies


----------



## DavidA

Mendelssohn Mdsummer Night's Dream music

BPO / Fricsay. Beautiful music beautifully played. Old recording but who cares? Interesting to hear solos in German. Was this how Mendelssohn originally conceived them? Thoughts?


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1984 - '94, 1987 - '89.


----------



## realdealblues

*Alfred Brendel
Complete Philips Recordings
CD54








*
*Ludwig Van Beethoven*
Piano Concerto #1 in C, Op. 15
Piano Concerto #4 in G, Op. 58
*[Rec. 1997]*
Simon Rattle/Vienna Philharmonic

*CD55*









*Ludwig Van Beethoven*
Piano Concerto #2 in B-flat, Op. 19
Piano Concerto #3 in C minor, Op. 37
*[Rec. 1998]*
Simon Rattle/Vienna Philharmonic

*CD56*









*Ludwig Van Beethoven*
Piano Concerto #5 in E-flat, Op. 73 "Emperor"
*[Rec. 1998]*
Simon Rattle/Vienna Philharmonic


----------



## elgar's ghost

Haydn part four tonight.

Mass no.1 in G [_Missa rorate coeli desuper_] (c.1750), Cello Concerto no.1 in C (1761-65), Cello Concerto no.2 in D (1783), Symphony no.85 in B-flat [_La Reine_] (1785-86), Symphony no.86 in D (1786), Symphony no.87 in A (1786), String Quartet no.57 in C op.74 no.1 (1793), String Quartet no.58 in F op.74 no.2 (1793) and String Quartet no. 59 in G-minor op.74 no.3 [_Rider_] (1793):


----------



## Vaneyes

realdealblues said:


> I'm guessing then you must prefer a more "romanticized" version of the score. If you go back and listen to recordings from the turn of the 20th century from people who were alive and actually heard Brahms during his lifetime you'll find they are very much the same as Szell's tempi. It's only later in recordings from the 1940's and 50's that we start to see the more "romanticized" tempi moving away from what Brahms more than likely intended us to hear.


The restoration work of 78 to CD, thankfully, can give us a clearer picture of tempi used on many olden days performances.

I still have some ugly sound memories from playing my grandparents 78s. It was fun, but distorted. :tiphat:


----------



## realdealblues

Vaneyes said:


> The restoration work of 78 to CD, thankfully, can give us a clearer picture of tempi used on many olden days performances.
> 
> I still have some ugly sound memories from playing my grandparents 78s. It was fun, but distorted. :tiphat:


Indeed! I still have probably 25-50 78s lying around. The Naxos Historical Series on CD has some wonderful sounding recordings that after being properly restored give us a wonderful look into the past.


----------



## Vaneyes

Pugg said:


> You never disappoint me Bejart, thank you very much for being a loyal fan of CPO:tiphat:


Pugg, are you employed by cpo?


----------



## drnlaw

Alfred Francis Hill (Melbourne, 1869 - Sydney, 1960)
Symphony No. 2, "Joy of Life" (1941)

Movements:
1. "The vigor of life - and its clock-like precision". Allegro in E flat (0:00)
2. "Life has its sorrow, but there is always hope". Marche funebre - Adagio in C minor (9:12)
3. "Life has its playground - We dance, and sing, and love, and when we grow weary - we take our departure". Scherzo in G minor (19:14)
4. "Gloria in excelsis Deo". Finale (23:05)

Genty Stevens, soprano
Norma Hunter & Jane Carter, mezzo-sporanos
Malcolm Potter, tenor
Alan McKie & Robert Dawe, baritones
Adelaide Singers
Adelaide Philharmonic Choir
South Australian Symphony Orchestra
Patrick Thomas, conductor

Listening to this on YouTube right now, 



 , but picked up a performance more than 40 years ago on some Australian label. At the time, did not find it particularly inspired, but I'm listening to it again for probably the first time in 40 years - I'm not sure that I ever gave it more than one listen after I bought it - and I'm thinking it's better than I remembered.

Still not really inspired, IMO, but has some very listenable tunes and chords.


----------



## Vaneyes

dieter said:


> Ravel is much better {than Scriabin}...


Now, calm down.


----------



## Reichstag aus LICHT

Some sublime pieces, and fine performances, on this recording:









Dunedin Consort/Fretwork: _The Wode Collection_


----------



## hpowders

The music that I love.


----------



## Reichstag aus LICHT

tortkis said:


>


Caption: "Bert lived to regret his decision to leave his xylophone in a damp shed"


----------



## Vaneyes

Reichstag aus LICHT said:


> Caption: "Bert lived to regret his decision to leave his xylophone in a damp shed"


Getting my glasses. I thought it was a NYC phone book.


----------



## DavidA

Mendelssohn violin concerto


----------



## DavidA

realdealblues said:


> I'm guessing then you must prefer a more "romanticized" version of the score. If you go back and listen to recordings from the turn of the 20th century from people who were alive and actually heard Brahms during his lifetime you'll find they are very much the same as Szell's tempi. It's only later in recordings from the 1940's and 50's that we start to see the more "romanticized" tempi moving away from what Brahms more than likely intended us to hear.


If we listen to the recording of concerto 1 Backhaus (who actually knew Brahms) made the tempi are decidedly brisk.






This doesn't mean it's the only way of doing it but it does give us an indication that perhaps the composer (a young man at the when he wrote it) didn't want over-lingering.

Same with concerto 2


----------



## Vronsky

*Wagner: Der fliegende Holländer (Solti)*










Richard Wagner: Der fliegende Holländer (CDs 1&2)
René Kollo *·* Werner Krenn *·* Isola Jones *·* Janis Martin *·* Norman Bailey *·* Martti Talvela
Sir Georg Solti *·* Chicago Symphony Orchestra, Chicago Symphony Chorus


----------



## realdealblues

DavidA said:


> If we listen to the recording of concerto 1 Backhaus (who actually knew Brahms) made the tempi are decidedly brisk.


Yep, that's one of my favorite historical recordings of the work. There's also Bruno Walter's account with Horowitz from 1936 and while Bruno didn't meet Brahms in person, he was 20 when he died and he learned his Brahms from Hans Von Bulow who was certainly familiar with Brahms.


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

Vaneyes said:


> Pugg, are you employed by cpo?


Considering the number of discs Pugg listens to in a given day, I've found myself wondering whether he/she is employed at all.


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

Might as well follow the newly acquired recording of Rachmaninov 3 with the newly acquired recording of Rachmaninov 2.


----------



## KenOC

Ferde Grofé: Mississippi Suite. Howard Hanson with the Eastman-Rochester Orchestra.


----------



## ShropshireMoose

J.S. Bach: Well Tempered Clavier Book 2 Arthur Loesser

The 2nd book is every bit as good as the first in the wonderful hands of Arthur Loesser, and if you can put up with the less than state of the art sound, then this set will bring you a lifetime of listening pleasure.


----------



## hpowders

ShropshireMoose said:


> View attachment 84959
> 
> 
> J.S. Bach: Well Tempered Clavier Book 2 Arthur Loesser
> 
> The 2nd book is every bit as good as the first in the wonderful hands of Arthur Loesser, and if you can put up with the less than state of the art sound, then this set will bring you a lifetime of listening pleasure.


Arthur Loesser may be the greatest Bach pianist on records. I wonder how many of the "younger generation" has experienced the joy of listening to Arthur Loesser play Bach? 
These days, I listen to keyboard Bach exclusively on harpsichord, but I would always make an exception to that rule for Maestro Loesser.


----------



## DavidA

Schubert 9th symphony BPO / Wand


----------



## Biwa

Johannes Brahms: Violin Sonata No. 2 in A Op. 100
César Franck: Violin Sonata
Robert Schumann: Violin Sonata No. 1 in A Op. 105

Rudens Turku (violin)
Milana Chernyavska (piano)


----------



## agoukass

Scriabin: Prelude, Vol. 2
Evgeny Zarafiants, piano


----------



## pmsummer

ENGLISH COUNTRY DANCES
_17th C. Music from the Publications of..._
*John Playford*
David Douglas - violin
Paul O'Dette - theorbo, cittern, Baroque guitar
Andrew Lawrence-King - harp, double harp, Irish harp, guitar

_Harmonia Mundi_


----------



## Xenakiboy

I've been listening to Anton Webern, op 20 - 31 this morning!


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Brahms, Piano Concerto No. 1*

I have Gilels, and I'm dithering on whether I need to add Fleisher to my CD stack.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Brahms, Piano Concerto No. 1*

In going through the first movement so far, Fleisher is very lyrical. Gilels had a more muscular feel. Fleisher seems to be holding my attention better.


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

vol. 20, disc 1: BWV 144, 84, & 92


----------



## bejart

Haydn: Symphony No.88 in G Major

Adam Fischer conducting the Austro-Hungarian Haydn Orchestra


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1999.


----------



## Blancrocher

Chopin: Waltzes (Tharaud)


----------



## Balthazar

*Schumann ~ Fantasie in C, Op. 17*

Mitsuko Uchida at the piano.










Originally published with the following quote from Schlegel:

_Resounding through all the notes
In the earth's colorful dream
There sounds a faint long-drawn note
For the one who listens in secret._

No wonder Clara married him.


----------



## Xenakiboy

I'm listening to Grieg's Peer Gyant Suites, its amazing how ingrained into pop culture this 'incidental music' is, from the opening you recognize all the music, its insane. The music itself is quite wonderful, fun in areas! :cheers:


----------



## Pugg

​
Grieg:
"Peer Gynt Suites Nos. 1 & 2" (January 1967 2, 10, the 31st New York, Philharmonic Hall),
"Norwegian Dance No. 2", " March of the Trolls Op.54-4" (October 12, 1965 New York, Manhattan Center)
Sibelius:
"Valse Triste" (December 8, 1969 New York, Philharmonic Hall),
"The Swan of Tuonela" (March 8, 1973 New York, Columbia 30 Avenue studio),
"Finlandia" (February 16, 1965 New York, Manhattan Center)
New York Philharmonic


----------



## Casebearer

Hans-Martin Linde - Music for a Bird.

Ever wondered what you can do with a recorder?


----------



## Casebearer

Hans-Ulrich Staeps - Saratoga Suite


----------



## Xenakiboy

Helmut Lachenmann - String Quartet no 3.
ps. Love his name, its badass! :devil:


----------



## Casebearer

For fun. A piece by Hans-Ulrich Staeps (Virtuose Suite) played simultaneously in four different keys at the same time by conservatory students in Budapest.


----------



## severance68

After acquiring this for someone else, I decided I needed my own copy, as well.  Haven't been able to get enough of Rachmaninov for the last two months.

Very good rendition -- ranks with Cliburn/Reiner/CSO.

Rachmaninov: Piano Concerto No. 2
Gary Graffman, piano
Leonard Bernstein/New York Philharmonic
Recorded May 2, 1964

CBS Great Performances, Vol. 9
1988 reissue


----------



## JosefinaHW

_Seconde Stravaganze: Venetian & Neapolitan music for viol consort_





The instruments are the voices!

Buono: Sonata VII, stravagante sull'Ave maris stella
Gesualdo: Moro, lasso, al mio duolo
Legrenzi: Sonata VI
Macque: Seconde Stravaganze
Montalbano: Sinfonia XI, Pianello
Piccinini: La Moniche
Rossi, S:Sopra l'Aria di Ruggiero
Storace, Bastorale
Trabaci: Gagliarda - La Galante
Gagliarda quinta Cromatica a cinque, detta la Trabacina
Canzone franzesa settima cromatica
Valente, A: Il Ballo dell'Intorcia
Waesich: Canzona seconda
Guido Balestracci (viola da gamba, direction)

Information from PrestoClassical.UK http://www.prestoclassical.co.uk/r/Glossa/GCDC80010 :

Guido Balestracci's passion for extending the repertoire of the viol consort, especially with Italian music, took flight with this 1999 recording of Seconde Stravaganze (made originally for Symphonia) and now available on Glossa Cabinet.

Happy to push boundaries in an "extravagant" but well thought-through way Balestracci - with his ensemble L'Amoroso of gambas, harp, keyboard instruments and percussion - conjured up an entertainment of Venetian and Neapolitan music for viol consort. Whether these 16th and 17th century pieces (Gesualdo, Trabaci, Del Buono, Montalbano, Legrenzi, Storace et al) were originally scored for voices, organ, harpsichord or viols, Balestracci and his musicians create transformations which remain true to the first composers' intentions, and which sound as fresh today as when they were first recorded.


----------



## Pugg

​*Mozart; Piano concerto 27 
Géza Anda*


----------



## tortkis

Éric Gaudibert: Océans (Gallo, 2009)









Océans (1988), pour flûtes et cordes
Albumblaetter (1992-2000), pour flûte et alto
Le Dit D'elle (1995,2007), pour alto solo
Vernescence (1973), pour clarinette et piano
Concertino (1994), pour clarinette et cordes

René Meyer (clarinet, basset horn)
Brigitte Buxtorf (flute)
Christine Sörensen (viola)
Kammerorchester Hohenems / Jean-François Antonioli


----------



## Pugg

Vaneyes said:


> Pugg, are you employed by cpo?


No , I am not Vaneyes.
Just a big fan :tiphat:


----------



## SixFootScowl




----------



## Pugg

Blancrocher said:


> View attachment 84965
> 
> 
> Chopin: Waltzes (Tharaud)


Essential :tiphat:


----------



## Pugg

StlukesguildOhio said:


> Considering the number of discs Pugg listens to in a given day, I've found myself wondering whether he/she is employed at all.


You should reed more carfuly, I explain that a few days back.
And I do mind my own business more than others.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mahler:Symphony No. 2 'Resurrection'
*
_Carol Neblett · Marilyn Horne_

Chicago Symphony Orchestra and Chorus/ Claudio Abbado.


----------



## CDs

Brahms: Complete Symphonies and Concertos
Haitink


----------



## agoukass

Prokofiev: Complete Works for Cello and Piano
Alexander Ivashkin, cello
Tatyana Lazareva, piano


----------



## dieter

realdealblues said:


> I'm guessing then you must prefer a more "romanticized" version of the score. If you go back and listen to recordings from the turn of the 20th century from people who were alive and actually heard Brahms during his lifetime you'll find they are very much the same as Szell's tempi. It's only later in recordings from the 1940's and 50's that we start to see the more "romanticized" tempi moving away from what Brahms more than likely intended us to hear.


I'm always wary of statements like ...'It's only later in recordings from the 1940's and 50's that we start to see the more "romanticized" tempi moving away from what Brahms more than likely intended us to hear' because it implies you know what Brahms intended us to hear. For many reasons, one is a simple one, namely that Szell came from a generation which, like Weingartner, played Brahms fast. A kind of tradition if you like. Mahler, of course, described 'tradition ' as schlamperie.
Also with regard to tempi there is no indisputable 'right' tempo for anything. The tempo is there for a performer to discover, why, perhaps, Furtwangler's tempi were inconstant.
Anyway, my first recording of this concerto was the Rubenstain/Reiner recording. I loved it. I wore it out, bought Barenboim and Barbirolli. At first the tempo seemed wrong, wrong wrong! But I got used to it. Then I heard the Tirimo Sanderling recording and I 'got' it. Since then Sawallisch sounds way too fast to me and perhaps the worst conductor of all for the opening movement is one of my very favourites, Jochum, in his recording with Gilels. I swear that to me it sounds as though Jochum got lost in the swelter/fog of notes and he meanders aimlessly. I think it's a horrible performance till Gilels starts tinkling the ivories.


----------



## dieter

Vaneyes said:


> The restoration work of 78 to CD, thankfully, can give us a clearer picture of tempi used on many olden days performances.
> 
> I still have some ugly sound memories from playing my grandparents 78s. It was fun, but distorted. :tiphat:


It's well-known that tempi were adjusted in order to fit music onto the capacity of 78's. The faster the better...


----------



## DavidA

Dvorak 9 / Mackerras


----------



## DavidA

dieter said:


> I'm always wary of statements like ...'It's only later in recordings from the 1940's and 50's that we start to see the more "romanticized" tempi moving away from what Brahms more than likely intended us to hear' because it implies you know what Brahms intended us to hear. For many reasons, one is a simple one, namely that Szell came from a generation which, like Weingartner, played Brahms fast. A kind of tradition if you like. Mahler, of course, described 'tradition ' as schlamperie.
> Also with regard to tempi there is no indisputable 'right' tempo for anything. The tempo is there for a performer to discover, why, perhaps, Furtwangler's tempi were inconstant.
> Anyway, my first recording of this concerto was the Rubenstain/Reiner recording. I loved it. I wore it out, bought Barenboim and Barbirolli. At first the tempo seemed wrong, wrong wrong! But I got used to it. Then I heard the Tirimo Sanderling recording and I 'got' it. Since then Sawallisch sounds way too fast to me and perhaps the worst conductor of all for the opening movement is one of my very favourites, Jochum, in his recording with Gilels. I swear that to me it sounds as though Jochum got lost in the swelter/fog of notes and he meanders aimlessly. I think it's a horrible performance till Gilels starts tinkling the ivories.


Of course tempo is an illusion. Some performance come play at a slow tempo and get away with it through sheer artistry.however in Brahms it always seems to me fatal to take the tempi too slowly as Brahms us a bit lng winded anyway. The first piano Concerto is a young man's work and having a slow tempo of the first movement tends to make it into an old man's work with an autumnal feel, which is certainly what the composer didn't intend. Of course, Gilels' performance includes some incredible playing and is worth hearing for that. But the pianist didn't have the first piano concerto in his repertoire until he recorded it. I also prefer his first reading of the second piano Concerto with the Reiner as it is a more fiery reading than his later one. 
Of course some critics think that slow tempi make Brahms more meaningful, but as Heifetz showed in the violin concerto taking the first movement at allegro non troppo (rather than andante) actually works!


----------



## Pugg

​
*Copland:*
Fanfare for the Common Man
Rodeo (Four Dance Episodes)
Appalachian Spring

Atlanta Symphony Orchestra, _Louis Lane_


----------



## dieter

DavidA said:


> Of course tempo is an illusion. Some performance come play at a slow tempo and get away with it through sheer artistry.however in Brahms it always seems to me fatal to take the tempi too slowly as Brahms us a bit lng winded anyway. The first piano Concerto is a young man's work and having a slow tempo of the first movement tends to make it into an old man's work with an autumnal feel, which is certainly what the composer didn't intend. Of course, Gilels' performance includes some incredible playing and is worth hearing for that. But the pianist didn't have the first piano concerto in his repertoire until he recorded it. I also prefer his first reading of the second piano Concerto with the Reiner as it is a more fiery reading than his later one.
> Of course some critics think that slow tempi make Brahms more meaningful, but as Heifetz showed in the violin concerto taking the first movement at allegro non troppo (rather than andante) actually works!


I prefer the Reiner recording as well. Interesting that you mention Heifetz because he's a fiddler I don't get at all. Give me Menuhin and Oistrakh any day - Menuhin pre 1949. I just find that steely perfection in Heifetz off putting. I feel the same way about Pollini: give me Arrau any day.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Bizet: Carmen
*
*Marilyn Horne* (Carmen), James McCracken (Don José), Adriana Maliponte (Micaëla), Tom Krause (Escamillo), Colette Boky (Frasquita), Marcia Baldwin (Mercédès), Russell Christopher (Le Dancaïre), Andrea Velis (Le Remendado), Raymond Gibbs (Moralès), Donald Gramm (Zuniga)

Metropolitan Opera Orchestra, _Leonard Bernstein_


----------



## JosefinaHW

_Che Puro Ciel_, Bejun Mehta


----------



## eljr

*
Andrey Boreyko / London Philharmonic Orchestra
Henryk Górecki: Symphony No. 4 (Tansman Episodes)*


----------



## schigolch




----------



## Ariasexta

A wonderful survey of french 17th century sacred repertoire, all characterised by musique mesuree style:

Claude Le Jeune (1530-1600)
Eustache Caurroy(1549-1609)
Nicolas Forme(1567-1638)
Etienne Moulinie(1599-1676)
Guillaume Bouzignac91587-1643）
Jean Baptiste-Lully (1632-1687)
Henri DuMont(1610-1684)
Pierre Robert(1624-1699)
Marc-Antione Charpentier (1643-1704)
Andre Campra (1660-1744)
Nicolas Bernier (1665-1734)

Direction :Olivier Schneebeli
Label company: K617


----------



## eljr

*Bavarian Radio Symphony Orchestra / Rafael Kubelik
Gustav Mahler: Symphony No. 6 "Tragische" *


----------



## Marinera

dieter said:


> I'm always wary of statements like ...'It's only later in recordings from the 1940's and 50's that we start to see the more "romanticized" tempi moving away from what Brahms more than likely intended us to hear' because it implies you know what Brahms intended us to hear. For many reasons, one is a simple one, namely that Szell came from a generation which, like Weingartner, played Brahms fast. A kind of tradition if you like. Mahler, of course, described 'tradition ' as schlamperie.
> Also with regard to tempi there is no indisputable 'right' tempo for anything. The tempo is there for a performer to discover, why, perhaps, Furtwangler's tempi were inconstant.
> Anyway, my first recording of this concerto was the Rubenstain/Reiner recording. I loved it. I wore it out, bought Barenboim and Barbirolli. At first the tempo seemed wrong, wrong wrong! But I got used to it. Then I heard the Tirimo Sanderling recording and I 'got' it. Since then Sawallisch sounds way too fast to me and perhaps the worst conductor of all for the opening movement is one of my very favourites, Jochum, in his recording with Gilels. I swear that to me it sounds as though Jochum got lost in the swelter/fog of notes and he meanders aimlessly. I think it's a horrible performance till Gilels starts tinkling the ivories.


That's why I have to go and listen to all the performances, definitive or not, never know which one I will like most. It is all very subjective and personal therefore the rationale doesn't matter that much in the end.
But I'm reading with interest all the discussion, always like to be informed


----------



## Pugg

*Liszt*: Années de pèlerinage, 1ère année, Suisse (9 pieces), S. 160

Jorge Bolet (piano)


----------



## dieter

Marinera said:


> That's why I have to go and listen to all the performances, definitive or not, never know which one I will like most. It is all very subjective and personal therefore the rationale doesn't matter that much in the end.
> But I'm reading with interest all the discussion, always like to be informed


'Performances' is an endlessly fascinating issue. I've been listening to and buying 'performances' since 1966 and have grown to have an opinion of and a preference for the recordings which make sense to me. Repeatedly I have found that what I like is most likely not what British critics recommend, that the musicians that make sense to me are more often than not the 'underdog' so-called 'also-rans', in other words, not the superstars who were awarded fat contracts and whose reputations were bolstered and promoted by the companies that had signed them. In other words, I have a somewhat iconoclastic viewpoint, and my sensibilities are inclined to follow the underdog.
What I know for sure is that I have grown to trust my instincts and now feel confident about what I like and what I don't like. There is a lot of not to like in the crass commercial world of recording these days, probably more than the good old days when every label had its invincible stars.


----------



## Pugg

*Puccini; tenor arias.
Jonas Kaufmann *


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Brahms, Symphonies Nos. 2 and 3*

I usually like George Szell's conducting, but so far his recording of the 2nd symphony doesn't hit the mark for me. He's doing everything right, but it somehow isn't jumping off the page. I think I'll jump off after the first movement and go to the third symphony.


----------



## Ariasexta

Charpentier: Four Seasons, Psalms Of David

Martin Gester, Parlement De Musique

Opus 111









Christoph Graupner: Bass Cantatas

Shalev Ad-El, Klaus Mertens

CPO


----------



## Rtnrlfy

Picked this at random from the Naxos Music Library's app... what I'd like to understand is, how does the bare back and posterior of a woman connect in ANY way to the material on the recording????? (Especially for a male artist who would be 114 years old if he still lived. Just saying.)


----------



## dieter

Manxfeeder said:


> *Brahms, Symphonies Nos. 2 and 3*
> 
> I usually like George Szell's conducting, but so far his recording of the 2nd symphony doesn't hit the mark for me. He's doing everything right, but it somehow isn't jumping off the page. I think I'll jump off after the first movement and go to the third symphony.
> 
> View attachment 85021


Try Kurt Sanderling of Otto Klemperer. Much better Brahms conductore.


----------



## dieter

Rtnrlfy said:


> Picked this at random from the Naxos Music Library's app... what I'd like to understand is, how does the bare back and posterior of a woman connect in ANY way to the material on the recording????? (Especially for a male artist who would be 114 years old if he still lived. Just saying.)
> 
> View attachment 85023


stop complaining...


----------



## Rtnrlfy

dieter said:


> stop complaining...


Funny, my husband said much the same... ;-)


----------



## Pugg

​*Clementi:*
Symphony in B flat Op. 18 No. 1 (Op. 44 No. 1), revised Fasano
Symphony in D, Op. 18 No. 2 (Op. 44 No. 2), revised Fasano

Minuetto pastorale
Piano Concerto
Pietro Spada (piano)

The Philharmonia, Francesco D'Avalos


----------



## Blancrocher

Rachmaninov: Symphony 2 (Rozhdestvensky)


----------



## realdealblues

dieter said:


> ... because it implies you know what Brahms intended us to hear. For many reasons, one is a simple one, namely that Szell came from a generation which, like Weingartner, played Brahms fast. A kind of tradition if you like. Mahler, of course, described 'tradition ' as schlamperie.


How is it tradition when Weingartner who was 33 years old when Brahms died, also knew Brahms and was around to hear works from the man himself? As well as knowing Hans Von Bulow, attending his concerts and filing in for him, who was also a friend of Brahms and often premiered his works? How on earth is that Tradition? He was there! There's no "tradition" of him playing Brahms too fast. That's someone looking back from the future and saying "That's different than what I grew up with, people say he's notorious for being a speed demon so he's playing Brahms too fast" when in fact he was actually there!



dieter said:


> Also with regard to tempi there is no indisputable 'right' tempo for anything. The tempo is there for a performer to discover, why, perhaps, Furtwangler's tempi were inconstant.


How is there not a right tempo? If I write a piece of music and mark it "Allegro" which suggests a quick tempo, that means I want it to played at a quick tempo. Yes, someone can play it at whatever speed they want, but if a score is marked "Allegro" which suggests a quick tempo somewhere in the neighborhood of 120-168 bpm and someone decides to play it at "Adagio" which suggests a slow tempo somewhere in the neighborhood of 66-76 bpm they certainly aren't following my written instructions or what I intended you to hear. I'm not arguing that a piece of music can't be changed or shouldn't be altered either, but it certainly isn't what the composer intended me to hear when it has a tempo marking on it.


----------



## bejart

Francesco Antonio Bonporti (1672-1749): Violin Concerto in F Major, Op.11, No.5

Stanley Ritchie on violin with Bloomington Baroque


----------



## realdealblues

Manxfeeder said:


> *Brahms, Symphonies Nos. 2 and 3*
> 
> I usually like George Szell's conducting, but so far his recording of the 2nd symphony doesn't hit the mark for me. He's doing everything right, but it somehow isn't jumping off the page. I think I'll jump off after the first movement and go to the third symphony.
> 
> View attachment 85021


I honestly feel the same way on that one. It's there but it doesn't leap off. Try James Levine with the Chicago Symphony for something similar but with the "it" factor. For a different view point Klemperer is definitely one to hear. Those are my two favorites.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Brahms, Symphony No. 2*

Dieter and Realdealblues, thanks for the Brahms recommendations. I have the EMI Klemperer set, but the guy who sold it to me took out the 2nd and 3rd symphonies, so he must have felt the same way about them.

Giulini has a distinctive take on the 2nd. It's almost a cliche to use the word "autumnal" with Brahms, but that's how he's making it sound.


----------



## Rtnrlfy

Continuing the violin theme for this morning - some Frederick Delius:


----------



## Morimur

This disc cannot be praised highly enough...I urge you to seek it out.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Bach: Concertos for 3 & 4 pianos*

Concerto for Four Keyboards in A minor (after Vivaldi), BWV1065
Concerto for Three Keyboards in D minor, BWV1063
Concerto for Three Keyboards in C major, BWV1064

_Michel Beroff, Jean-Philippe Collard, Gabriel Tacchino, Bruno Rigutto_ (pianos)

Ensemble Orchestral De Paris, Jean-Pierre Wallez


----------



## Dr Johnson

Rtnrlfy said:


> Picked this at random from the Naxos Music Library's app... what I'd like to understand is, how does the bare back and posterior of a woman connect in ANY way to the material on the recording????? (Especially for a male artist who would be 114 years old if he still lived. Just saying.)
> 
> View attachment 85023


Never mind the buttocks, what's the music like?


----------



## Guest

Dr Johnson said:


> Never mind the buttocks, what's the music like?


Never mind the music, what are the.... uh, sorry, wrong forum...


----------



## Morimur

Dr Johnson said:


> *Never mind the buttocks*, what's the music like?


Wow, Dr. Johnson - with that kind of thinking you'd carve out a very successful career for yourself in San Fernando Valley.

:tiphat:


----------



## bejart

Haydn: String Quartet No.25 in C Major, Op.20, No.2

Pro Arte Quartet: Alphonse Onnou and Laurent Halleaux, violins -- Germain Prevost, viola -- Robert Maas, cello


----------



## Rtnrlfy

Dr Johnson said:


> Never mind the buttocks, what's the music like?


LOL. A fairly decent compilation but I'm not sure it measures up to the, erm, aesthetic appeal of the cover.


----------



## Dr Johnson

Morimur said:


> Wow, Dr. Johnson - with that kind of thinking you'd carve out a very successful career for yourself in San Fernando Valley.
> 
> :tiphat:


What as?


----------



## Vasks

_Vinyl_

*Wallace - Overture to "Maritana" (Bonynge/London)
Guilmant - Morceau Symphonique for Trombone & Orchestra (Smith/Columbia)
Rachmaninoff - Piano Concerto #1 (Entremont/Columbia)*


----------



## Pugg

​
*Gossec:*Grande Messe des Morts

Symphonie à 17 parties in F Rh 64

Maite Arrubarrena, Howard Crook, Claude Darbellay, Roberta Invernizzi
Radio Svizzera Italiana Orchestra, Radio Svizzera Choir, Lugano, Diego Fasolis, Wolf-Dieter


----------



## Rtnrlfy

Morimur said:


> This disc cannot be praised highly enough...I urge you to seek it out.


Thanks for this recommendation... I was not familiar with this composer and I'm glad to hear something new (to me).


----------



## realdealblues

Manxfeeder said:


> I have the EMI Klemperer set, but the guy who sold it to me took out the 2nd and 3rd symphonies, so he must have felt the same way about them.


That stinks! How dare he break up the set!


----------



## agoukass

Chopin: Ballades, Impromptus, Fantasie in F minor
Alfred Cortot, piano


----------



## Reichstag aus LICHT

Rtnrlfy said:


> Picked this at random from the Naxos Music Library's app... what I'd like to understand is, how does the bare back and posterior of a woman connect in ANY way to the material on the recording?????


A violin connection is implied, in that the image seems to be a deliberate reference to Man Ray's photograph "Le violon d'Ingres".


----------



## elgar's ghost

Haydn part five today.

(n.b. The two symphonies mentioned below are actually from the Jochum boxed set even though they were recorded earlier and obviously do not form part of Haydn's _London_ cycle)

Symphony no.88 in G (1787), Symphony no.91 in E-flat (1788), Piano Sonata no.53 in E-minor (early 1780s), Piano Sonata no. 54 in G (early 1780s), Piano Sonata no.55 in B-flat (early 1780s), Piano Sonata no.56 in D (early 1780s), Piano Sonata no. 58 in C (c. 1789), Variations in F-minor for solo piano [_Un Piccolo Divertimento_ (1793), Piano Trio no.38 in D (1795), Piano Trio no.39 in G (1795), Piano Trio no.40 in F-sharp minor (1795) and Mass no.11 in D-minor [_Missa in angustiis_ a.k.a. _Nelson Mass_] (1798):


----------



## deprofundis

Im lisening to *italian motets of the 17 century whit trombone *courtesy of atma records *Sacabuche* is the name of this title, and what an interresting concept this is (motets whit trombone).What about the classical composer on this , well dont know em mutch i could give you name but i dont know these guys: Ercole Porta,Gasparo Casati, Carlo Fillago, Fransceco Usper and many more.


----------



## bejart

Alessandro Rolla (1757-1841): Duo in E Flat

Marco Rogliano, violin -- Luca Sanzo, viola


----------



## realdealblues

*Alfred Brendel
Complete Philips Recordings
CD108









Ludwig Van Beethoven
*Piano Concerto #1 in C, Op. 15
Piano Concerto #2 in B-flat, Op. 19
*[Rec. 1983]
*James Levine/Chicago Symphony Orchestra*

CD109
*








*Ludwig Van Beethoven*
Piano Concerto #3 in C minor, Op. 37
Piano Concerto #4 in G, Op. 58
*[Rec. 1983]*
James Levine/Chicago Symphony Orchestra

*CD110*









*Ludwig Van Beethoven*
Piano Concerto #5 in E-flat, Op. 73 "Emperor"
*[Rec. 1983]*
James Levine/Chicago Symphony Orchestra


----------



## Mahlerian

Sessions: Violin Concerto
Paul Zukofsky, Orchestre Philharmonique, cond. Schuller


----------



## Ariasexta

Superlative 17th century vocal music! Highly expressive music meshing with venetian elegancy and north german lyricism(English influence), Rosenmueller is definitely among the most gifted musicians of the whole baroque era. The piece " Ach Herr, strafe mich nicht in deinem zorn" for single soprano voice is one of my favorite sacred vocal pieces ever heard.


----------



## Chordalrock

Rtnrlfy said:


> Picked this at random from the Naxos Music Library's app... what I'd like to understand is, how does the bare back and posterior of a woman connect in ANY way to the material on the recording????? (Especially for a male artist who would be 114 years old if he still lived. Just saying.)
> 
> View attachment 85023


I love the 21st century. :lol:


----------



## Manxfeeder

Reichstag aus LICHT said:


> A violin connection is implied, in that the image seems to be a deliberate reference to Man Ray's photograph "Le violon d'Ingres".


Isn't it nice that in the 21st Century we've gotten away from objectifying women? Oh, wait . . .


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Bruckner, Symphony No. 1
*
I've never gotten around to hearing Karajan's take on the 1st until now. I'm sure Inbal and Tintner play superior first-thoughts, but Karajan takes what he has and makes it gloriously noisy. As Albert Imperato said in Gramophone, "The gleaming BPO brass shone out with a transfiguring fire."


----------



## Conglomerate




----------



## ShropshireMoose

hpowders said:


> Arthur Loesser may be the greatest Bach pianist on records. I wonder how many of the "younger generation" has experienced the joy of listening to Arthur Loesser play Bach?
> These days, I listen to keyboard Bach exclusively on harpsichord, but I would always make an exception to that rule for Maestro Loesser.


I'm so glad that someone else shares my veneration of Arthur Loesser, with his set of the Well Tempered Clavier, plus the two disc Marston set of recital recordings I am sure that he was one of the greatest musicians of the 20th Century. It is a pity that he recorded so little, when what little we have is so exceptionally good. Add to that the fact that he seems to have been a warm, witty and self-effacing person and one can only do the utmost to bring his genius to the attention of others. His classic book "Men, Women and Pianos" should be on every music lovers bookshelves.


----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ShropshireMoose

dieter said:


> It's well-known that tempi were adjusted in order to fit music onto the capacity of 78's. The faster the better...


On the contrary, it is a popular myth that tempi were adjusted to fit the music onto 78s. Certainly in the days of accoustic recording (up until 1925, and a little beyond for some of the smaller companies) it did happen, but when recording of complete works had become normal thing to do, then I do not think it was the case. HMV would send the producer, armed with a score, to the concert at which the work to be recorded was to be played (and in those days there would usually be a concert performance preceding the recording, to minimize the need for retakes), and they would time the performance, marking the score as to where the side breaks could most sensibly be made. What you do occasionally get is a slight rallentando at the end of a side, as it is natural to slow down slightly when you are about to stop playing! Had recorded performances been significantly faster than those given in the concert hall then it would have been noted by the reviewers of those records.


----------



## ldiat




----------



## KenOC

For the Saturday Symphony: Shostakovich's 15th Symphony, Mark Wigglesworth conducting the Netherlands Radio PO. One of my favorite DSCH symphonies! This recording is from a cycle we don't hear much about, but it's quite a good one.


----------



## ShropshireMoose

Liszt: Paganini Etudes/Three Etudes de Concert Edith Farnadi

Schubert: String Quartets 10-12 Vienna Konzerthaus Quartet

My opinion of Edith Farnadi's Liszt playing just grows and grows with every disc that I acquire of it. This is the latest, and I think the last of the solo recordings that I was short of. "La Campanella" is one of the finest performances that I've ever heard of this piece (and I've got about 20 versions of it!!), and the rest of the Paganini Etudes are on a par with it. I think that "Il Lamento" (the first of the 3 Concert Etudes) is the finest version I've ever heard of this piece (my others being Bolet and Kentner, no slouches either of 'em when it comes to Liszt playing), and the remaining two etudes are up there with the best. She should be so much better known!!
A delightful LP of Schubert String Quartets to round the evening off and leave me feeling very contented indeed.


----------



## George O

Reichstag aus LICHT said:


> A violin connection is implied, in that the image seems to be a deliberate reference to Man Ray's photograph "Le violon d'Ingres".


----------



## Xenakiboy

I'm treating myself to 4 hours of Xenakis this morning, I'm allowed to because I haven't listened to him for a few days now 
Xenakis will never loose it's freshness, enjoyment and mindblowing architectural subtext. :guitar:


----------



## bejart

Ignaz Pleyel (1757-1831): Wind Sextet in E Flat

Consortium Classicum


----------



## Conglomerate




----------



## Vronsky

*Ravel: Daphnis et Chloé | Debussy: Suite Bergamasque*










Maurice Ravel: Daphnis et Chloé
Boston Symphony Orchestra *·* Bernard Haitnik *·* Tangelwood Festival Chorus










Claude Debussy: Suite Bergamasque (CD 3)
Claudio Arrau


----------



## Guest

Simply superb on all accounts.


----------



## JosefinaHW

Backstage Program now live;* Concert 8 PM EST* .... Joshua Bell, Detroit Symphony Orchestra
Friday, 27 May

FREE http://www.dso.org/Live.aspx

Program

STUCKY _Dreamwaltzes_
LALO _ "Symphonie espagnole"_
PROKOFIEV _ Symphony No. 5_


----------



## dieter

Rtnrlfy said:


> Funny, my husband said much the same... ;-)


as Lou Reed sang, All men are beasts...


----------



## dieter

realdealblues said:


> How is it tradition when Weingartner who was 33 years old when Brahms died, also knew Brahms and was around to hear works from the man himself? As well as knowing Hans Von Bulow, attending his concerts and filing in for him, who was also a friend of Brahms and often premiered his works? How on earth is that Tradition? He was there! There's no "tradition" of him playing Brahms too fast. That's someone looking back from the future and saying "That's different than what I grew up with, people say he's notorious for being a speed demon so he's playing Brahms too fast" when in fact he was actually there!
> 
> How is there not a right tempo? If I write a piece of music and mark it "Allegro" which suggests a quick tempo, that means I want it to played at a quick tempo. Yes, someone can play it at whatever speed they want, but if a score is marked "Allegro" which suggests a quick tempo somewhere in the neighborhood of 120-168 bpm and someone decides to play it at "Adagio" which suggests a slow tempo somewhere in the neighborhood of 66-76 bpm they certainly aren't following my written instructions or what I intended you to hear. I'm not arguing that a piece of music can't be changed or shouldn't be altered either, but it certainly isn't what the composer intended me to hear when it has a tempo marking on it.


Then again, there are the Beethoven metronome markings which appear to many to be preposterous.


----------



## dieter

Manxfeeder said:


> *Brahms, Symphony No. 2*
> 
> Dieter and Realdealblues, thanks for the Brahms recommendations. I have the EMI Klemperer set, but the guy who sold it to me took out the 2nd and 3rd symphonies, so he must have felt the same way about them.
> 
> Giulini has a distinctive take on the 2nd. It's almost a cliche to use the word "autumnal" with Brahms, but that's how he's making it sound.
> 
> View attachment 85025


That word 'autumnal' is really apt in regard to the debate about 'tempo'. If every conductor simply beat strict 'tempo' time we'd have none of these extremely beautiful and sensitive performances.


----------



## dieter

dieter said:


> Then again, there are the Beethoven metronome markings which appear to many to be preposterous.


Also, the evidence from Shostakovich who, when he attended performances where conductors didn't adhere to his 'Party' line with regard to tempo simply told them, No, what you have done is correct.
There's also the creative process where a composer or a writer places a text on a page and others, whether they be performers or readers, notice patterns and 'unheard melodies' and nuances the composer/writer subconsciously intended, which the creator wasn't even aware of.


----------



## drnlaw

Hans Pfitzner’s "Palestrina" - Otmar Suitner - Peter Schreier - Chor der Deutschen Staatsoper Berlin 1986; Staatskapelle Berlin

Some of the most beautiful music ever written, IMO. There are parts of this that absolutely melt me.


----------



## dieter

Dr Johnson said:


> Never mind the buttocks, what's the music like?


Dr Johnson, you have no soul.


----------



## Blancrocher

Honegger: Symphonies 2 & 4, Pastorale d'été, Prelude Arioso and Fughetta (Lopez-Cobos)


----------



## Casebearer

Penderecki - The Dream of Jacob. A piece for large orchestra (not string quartet).






It has several very interesting parts but as a whole it won't be a favourite piece of mine


----------



## deprofundis

I took a walk go to this christian library were they stack classical cd a bit not a hudge choice, so i pick up some Claudio *Monteverdi Madrigal 7* (two cds on brilliant).I allready had madrigal 4-5 on naxos, but these madrigals are pure voice only, this brilliant cd come whit slight instrumentation and it's has female voice into the unit, the madrigals on naxos where mens only, im not a hudge fan of Monteverdi but this sound nice, im not looking for innovation i know this classical composer did not bend the rule of music, but i will appreciate his music for what it is.


----------



## Mahlerian

deprofundis said:


> I took a walk go to this christian library were they stack classical cd a bit not a hudge choice, so i pick up some Claudio *Monteverdi Madrigal 7* (two cds on brilliant).I allready had madrigal 4-5 on naxos, but these madrigals are pure voice only, this brilliant cd come whit slight instrumentation and it's has female voice into the unit, the madrigals on naxos where mens only, im not a hudge fan of Monteverdi but this sound nice, *im not looking for innovation i know this classical composer did not bend the rule of music*, but i will appreciate his music for what it is.


You know he was censured for supposedly breaking every rule of music by a few contemporaries, right?


----------



## Conglomerate




----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1987.


----------



## Vaneyes

Rtnrlfy said:


> Picked this at random from the Naxos Music Library's app... what I'd like to understand is, how does the bare back and posterior of a woman connect in ANY way to the material on the recording????? (Especially for a male artist who would be 114 years old if he still lived. Just saying.)
> 
> View attachment 85023


Or transgender.


----------



## pmsummer

Rtnrlfy said:


> Picked this at random from the Naxos Music Library's app... what I'd like to understand is, how does the bare back and posterior of a woman connect in ANY way to the material on the recording????? (Especially for a male artist who would be 114 years old if he still lived. Just saying.)
> 
> View attachment 85023


Ummm... 'Advertising'.


----------



## Balthazar

*Brahms ~ Later Works for Solo Piano, Opp. 116-119*

Julius Katchen at the keyboard.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Liszt*:Vallée d'Obermann (Années de pèlerinage I, S. 160 No. 6)
Wandererfantasie (Schubert), S366

*Schubert*:
4 Impromptus, D899

*Teo Gheorghiu* (piano)

Musikkollegium Winterthur, Douglas Boyd


----------



## SixFootScowl

Symphonic Splendor!


----------



## Pugg

Kontrapunctus said:


> Simply superb on all accounts.


Runs to JPC and order this :tiphat:


----------



## JosefinaHW

_just arrived and just about to put it on_... Nelsons' Shostakovich:_ Under Stalin's Shadow Symp 5, 8 & 9_


----------



## Pugg

In memory of Elena Souliotis birthday.

Donizetti and Verdi arias :tiphat:


----------



## Guest

JosefinaHW said:


> _just arrived and just about to put it on_... Nelsons' Shostakovich:_ Under Stalin's Shadow Symp 5, 8 & 9_


Please report back!


----------



## agoukass

Mahler: Symphony No. 3
Birgit Remmert, mezzo-soprano
CBSO Youth Chorus
Ladies of the CBSO Chorus
CBSO / Simon Rattle, conductor


----------



## Pugg

​
*Chopin played by Yevgeny Sudbin *:tiphat:


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mahler; Symphony no 3*
_Ortrun Wenkel.
Klaus Tennstedt _


----------



## senza sordino

Copland Fanfare, Appalachian Spring, Lincoln Portrait, Quiet City, Music for movies, Ceremonial fanfare, five songs, el salon Mexico, Dance Symphony, Rodeo
View attachment 85085


Copland Symphony no 3 and Quiet City 
View attachment 85086


Copland violin sonata, Ives Largo, Bernstein Piano Trio, Carter Elegy, Barber String Quartet
View attachment 85087

A terrific CD.

Adams Harmonielehre and Short Ride in a Fast Machine
View attachment 85088


West Side Story Suite, Lonely Town, Make your garden grow from Candide, Serenade from Plato's Symposium and New York, New York. This is a very exciting disk
View attachment 85089


----------



## Xenakiboy

Bach - St Matthew Passion


----------



## Pugg

Xenakiboy said:


> Bach - St Matthew Passion


Give us details please , or is it too late in the evening for you?


----------



## Xenakiboy

Pugg said:


> Give us details please , or is it too late in the evening for you?


I did on the other thread..


----------



## Xenakiboy

This Pugg:


----------



## JosefinaHW

switch to something very different... Robert Schumann, _Concert Piece for four horns and orchestra in F major_

*DigitalConcertHall.com FREE* Stefan Dohr Horn, Stefan de Leval Jezierski Horn, Sarah Willis Horn, Andrej Žust Horn
National Youth Orchestra of Germany

https://www.digitalconcerthall.com/en/concert/22418


----------



## Pugg

​*Mozart; Zaïde, K344*

_Edith Mathis, Peter Schreier, Ingvar Wixell, Werner Hollweg_

Berliner Staatskapelle, Bernhard Klee.


----------



## ShropshireMoose

Handel: Prelude, Air and five Variations in B-flat/Minuet in G Minor/Chaconne and 21 Variations in G/Fantasia in C
Couperin: Order 25 in D - Vol.4 1730/Order 6 in B-flat - Vol.2 1717 George Malcolm

Handel and Couperin in the hands of George Malcolm, all one could possibly wish for.


----------



## Ariasexta

Drei sind, die da zeugen im Himmel / Vier Kantaten

Hermann Max, Rheinische Kantorei

CPO

All my discs posted here are meant to be recommendations. Don`t miss if you can buy. :tiphat:


----------



## eljr

*Various Artists
Albinoni: Adagio; Pachelbel: Canon*


----------



## Pugg

Disc: 10
1. La Fille Du Régiment: Chacun le sait, chacun le dit
2. La Damnation de Faust: D'amour l'ardente flamme
3. Hérodiade: "Celui dont la parole....Il est doux, il est bon"
4. Hamlet: Mais quelle est cette belle...À vos jeux, mes amis "Mad Scene"
5. Les Pecheurs de Perles: O Dieu Brahma!
6. Robert le Diable: Robert, toi que j'aime
7. Roméo et Juliette: Je veux vivre dans le rêve
8. Werther: Letter Scene
9. Louise: Depuis le jour


----------



## Vronsky

*Stravinsky: Piano Sonata in F-sharp minor | Webern: German Dances*










Igor Stravinsky: Piano Sonata in F-sharp minor
Michel Béroff










Anton Webern: German Dances by Schubert orchestrated by Webern
Berliner Philharmoniker *·* Pierre Boulez


----------



## Blancrocher

Handel: Concerti Grossi, op. 6 (Guildhall)


----------



## Pugg

​
*Strauss, R:Vier letzte Lieder/ Renee Fleming 
*
Wo war ich? Tod und lebe (from Ariadne auf Naxos)
Ein schones war (from Ariadne auf Naxos)
Es gibt ein Reich (from Ariadne auf Naxos)
Verfuehrung Op. 33 No. 1
Freundliche Vision, Op. 48 No. 1
Winterweihe, Op. 48 No. 4
Zueignung, Op. 10 No. 1
Zweite Brautnacht! (from Die Ägyptische Helena)

Renee Fleming (soprano)

Münchner Philharmoniker, Christian Thielemann


----------



## elgar's ghost

Haydn part six today/tonight.

_Salve Regina_ in G (1771), Symphony no.93 in D (1791), Symphony no.94 in G [_Surprise_] (1791), Symphony no.95 in C-minor (1791), Piano Trio no.31 in G (1792), Piano Trio no.41 in E-flat minor (1797), String Quartet no.60 in G op.76 no.1 (1796-97), String Quartet no.61 in D-minor [_Fifths_] (1796-97), op.76 no.2, String Quartet No. 62 in C [_Emperor_] op.76 no.3 (1796-97) and Mass no.12 in B-flat [_Theresienmesse_] (1799):


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Beethoven, Symphony No. 8*


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Shostakovich, Symphony No. 15*

Listening to today's Saturday Symphony.


----------



## Pugg

Next on:
​*Dvorak*; Symphony no 9
B.P . Herbert von Karajan


----------



## deprofundis

After lisening to early music often, i need some modernism, how about* Penderecki *i have about a dosen album by Penderecki whitch one am i lisening well the last one i purchased fonogrammi- horn concerto.It pretty good since it has old Penderecki material, not that is newer material is lame, but it's not just has good has old Penderecki.


----------



## Barbebleu

Another gem from my vinyl collection. Can't find this digitally anywhere.


----------



## bejart

Antonio Vivaldi (1678-1741): Trio Sonata in E Minor, Op.1, No.2, RV 67

London Baroque: Ingrid Seifert and Richard Gwilt, violins -- Charles Medlam, cello -- Terence Charlston, harpsichord


----------



## Pugg

​
*Villa-Lobos*: Floresta do Amazonas, W 551

The story of the Amazon Rainforest

*Renée Fleming* (soprano)

Moscow Radio Symphony Orchestra, Chorus of the Moscow Physics and Engineering Institute, Alfred Heller


----------



## Vasks

_One last turntable spin for this very old record that has too many lengthy disturbing cracks_


----------



## Guest

Arvo Pärt
In Principio

ENSO, EPCC, TCO, Kaljuste.


----------



## Kivimees

Spent the last 12 hours stacking firewood for next winter. Every muscle in my body is in protest. Ears get relief first by listening to Soviet-era Lepo Sumera LP:









Symphony no. 1 and Pantomiim


----------



## bejart

Haydn: Sinfonia Concertante in B Flat

Bohdan Warchal conducting the Slovak Chamber Orchestra -- Jozef Kopelman, violin -- Juraj Alexander, cello -- Milos Jurkovic, oboe -- Klaus Thunemann, bassoon


----------



## AClockworkOrange

Holst's 'The Planets' performed by Leopold Stokowski & the Los Angeles Philharmonic from Stokowski's EMI boxed set.

An impressive performance of the suite.


----------



## Pugg

*
*​
*Verdi: Aida 
*

_Elena Souliotis/ Shirley Verret_ et al.

Nicolai Rescigno conducting.


----------



## Blancrocher

Haydn: Piano Sonatas (Fou Ts'ong)


----------



## Ariasexta

Monteverdi - Musica Sacra / La Passioni dell' anima
Rinaldo Alessandrini, Concerto Italiano.

Opus 111
(The first disc of motets is Without accompaniment, an austere performance. The second disc of Passion music is yet to be played)









Cantata No.186 Ärgre dich, o Seele, nicht BWV186 : X Aria - "Lass, Seele, kein Leiden" [Boy Soprano, Counter-Tenor]

Nikolaus Harnoncourt and Concertus musicus Wien, Gustav Leonhardt and Collegium Vocale Ghent and Leonhardt Consort

Comment: Harnoncourt is quite good for Bachs cantatas, I enjoy all the 10 discs of Harnoncourts/Leonhardt Bach cantatas from Warner Classics I have now. The boy soprano maybe a bit lacking texture but it is never a big question to enjoy the whole musical 
work from the start to end. The great bass and alto voices from Harnoncourts and Leonhardts artists are a major plus to the music! so is the whole instrumentation. Still highly recommended as a definitive version to the Bach vocal collection.

I have not yet obtain Koopmans and Suzukis versions, too expensive for me, because they come in large expensive boxsets in China, and I have to split the budget for 17th century vocal collections. I have many discs of 17th century italian and german cantatas performed in the most conservative and scholarly manner, so I am not to be at fault about the comment about Harnoncourts Bach before listening to Koopman and Suzukis Bach.


----------



## bejart

Aloisio Luigi Tomasini (1741-1808): String Quartet in D Major

Quartetto Luigi Tomasini: Laszlo Paulik and Erzsebet Racz, violins -- Eva Posvanecz, viola --- Balazs Mate, cello


----------



## D Smith

For Saturday Symphony; Shostakovich Symphony No. 15. Petrenko/Royal Liverpool. First off, thanks to realdealblues for continuing the Saturday symphonies; I look forward to them every week. I have the Sanderling/Cleveland recording of this work which I have played to death and also the Barshai which I like as well so I thought i'd try a new one. I'd have to give this recording mixed reviews. Petrenko handles the first movement nicely, balancing all its anachronistic elements. However in the second movement things grind to a halt with turgidity. It's marked Adagio not somnolent. Similarly, the end of the 4th movement lacks the tension that makes it so remarkable and compelling when done right. In my opinion, there are much better recordings out there of this fascinating final symphony of Shostakovich.


----------



## Mahlerian

Saturday Symphony:
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15
WDR Symphony Orchestra, cond. Barshai









Carter: Holiday Overture, Symphony No. 1, Piano Concerto
Nashville Symphony Orchestra, cond. Schermerhorn









The first two items are the early, Copland-esque Carter, a populist with a penchant for tricky rhythms and syncopations, while the latter is the better-known mature Carter, a high modernist with a penchant for tricky rhythms...Unfortunately, the populist pieces here are given rather tepid performances, and although the Piano Concerto is unfamiliar to me, I don't have much confidence that this is the best option for it, even though the soloist seems to do a fine job.


----------



## Vasks

Mahlerian said:


> The first two items are the early, Copland-esque Carter, a populist with a penchant for tricky rhythms and syncopations, while the latter is the better-known mature Carter, a high modernist with a penchant for *REALLY, REALLY* tricky rhythms


I thought my added bold words would clarify your quote...


----------



## Easy Goer

Haydn - Symphonies Nos. 88, 95 & 101. The Chicago Symphony Orchestra & The Fritz Reiner Symphony Orchestra.


----------



## millionrainbows

John Harbison, String Quartet No. 2, Emerson.


----------



## agoukass

Faure: Piano Quartets Nos. 1 & 2
The Nash Ensemble


----------



## millionrainbows

Brahms, Piano Quintet in F minor, Op. 34. Surely, one of the best works by Brahms. This one was recorded at Marlboro in 1963. The recording is analogue, but excellent, and the Budapest with Rudolf Serkin is a killer combination. These old dudes really knew what they were doing, to put it mildly.


----------



## DavidA

Rachmaninov concerto 2 Weissenberg / Karajan

A really tremendous performance I didn't know existed until I found it in a charity shop. Pity HvK didn't conduct the Rach symphonies


----------



## Blancrocher

Schubert and Boccherini: String Quintets (Stern, Lin, Laredo, Ma, Robinson)


----------



## KenOC

Martinu, Symphony No. 3 (1944). Jiri Belohlavek and the BBC SO. Martinu's music is always interesting. This symphony is described in the notes as "dramatic and Bohemian."


----------



## bejart

Johannes Matthias Sperger (1750-1812): Symphony in B Flat

Peter Zajicek leading the Musica Aeterna Bratislava


----------



## Barbebleu

Another one from the vinyl collection although I do have digital versions! John Williams and Wilfred Brown - Songs for Voice and Guitar. Just a sheer delight.


----------



## omega

*Bach*
_Die Kunst der Fuge_
Gustav Leonhard








*Brahms*
_Symphony No.1_
Claudio Abbado | Berliner Philharmoniker


----------



## Vaneyes

*Berg*: Lulu (Salzburg Festival 2010), w. Patricia Petibon et al.

Three acts (Cerha completion) courtesy of YT:
















Related:

http://www.nytimes.com/2010/08/04/arts/music/04lulu.html?_r=0


----------



## Blancrocher

Pogorelich playing Haydn and Scarlatti


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1994, 1993/4.


----------



## senza sordino

Biber Rosary Sonatas
View attachment 85153


LvB Quartets 11, 13 with Groß Fuge, 15 and 16. Is there anything more sublime than the third movement of the fifteen quartet op 132 in Am, the slow movement? 
View attachment 85154


Brahms Serenades, lovely music wonderfully played and recorded. Attention to details, such as the trills in the strings. These are in unison, the same and clear. Often when an orchestra plays trills and ornaments it's a bit of a mess as individuals play the trills at slightly different rates. On this CD, trills are crystal clear played as one performer.
View attachment 85155


Mahler 9, slowly making my way through this set
View attachment 85156


Hindemith Symphonic metamorphosis of themes by Weber, Violin Concerto, Concert music for string orchestra and brass. I bought this a couple of years ago and forgot about it, that's a shame because it is really enjoyable 
View attachment 85157


I've been a shut in all day, it's raining here and it's the weekend. A time to play some music, and dig through my collection.


----------



## agoukass

Szymanowski Songs of a Fairy Tale Princes, Harnasie, Love Songs of the Hafiz

Iwona Sobotka, Catrina Karneus
CBSO Chorus
CBSO Orchestra / Sir Simon Rattle


----------



## tortkis

Stefano Scodanibbio (1956-2012): Incontri & Reuniones (i dischi di angelica, 2015)









Stefano Scodanibbio - contrabass, voice (18)
Bruce Ackley - soprano saxophone (14, 17)
Rohan de Saram - cello (3, 4, 5, 6, 7, 8, 9, 10)
Tristan Honsinger - cello (12)
Michael Kiedaisch - percussion (2, 11, 13)
Garth Knox - viola (1)
Terry Riley - korg triton synthesizer (16)
Mike Svoboda - trombone (2, 11, 13)
Frances-Marie Uitti - cello (15)

recorded 1996-2008


----------



## ArtMusic




----------



## Biwa

Johannes Brahms: String Quartets, Op. 51

Rodin Quartett:
Sonja Korkeala & Gerhard Urban, violins
Martin Wandel, viola
Clemens Weigel, cello


----------



## Vaneyes

*B.A. Zimmermann *: Die Soldaten - Vocal Symphony, w. Cologne RSO/Wakasugi (London live, 1978)

Courtesy of YT:






Related:

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hiroshi_Wakasugi


----------



## Conglomerate




----------



## Biwa

Claude Debussy: Violin sonata in G minor
Leoš Janáček: Violin sonata JW VII/7
Erwin Schulhoff: Violin sonata
Karol Szymanowski: Violin sonata in D minor; Notturno e Tarantella

Noé Inui, violin
Mario Häring, piano


----------



## Pugg

​
*Carl Stamitz*: Four Symphonies

Symphony in D minor, Op. 15 No. 3 (Kai 24)
Symphony in E flat major (Kai 38)
Symphony in E minor, Op. 15 No. 2 (Kai 23)
Symphony in F major 'La Chasse' (Kai 34)

L'arte del mondo, Werner Ehrhardt


----------



## Casebearer

Henryk Górecki's second Symphony "Copernican" (opus 31) from 1972.

Woooow!! Great music. I was nevertheless a bit disappointed to read that Górecki had some reservations about the philosophical implications of Copernicus' discovery that the earth revolves around the sun (Wikipedia).


----------



## Pugg

Blancrocher said:


> View attachment 85151
> View attachment 85152
> 
> 
> Pogorelich playing Haydn and Scarlatti


Pure Gold.:tiphat:


----------



## tortkis

Mésangeau's Experiments - Alex McCartney (Veterum Musica)









René Mésangeau (fl.1567-1638)
Suite in Bb, F, & C
Alex McCartney (lute)


----------



## Pugg

​
*Beethoven*: Symphony no 4 & 8
Bernard Haitink


----------



## Pugg

*Mahler; Symphony no 2
*
Heather Harper/ Hellen Watts 
L.S.O / Sir George Solti


----------



## Xenakiboy

I have listened to so far today:

Wagner - The Valkyrie 
Bach - St Matthew Passion 
Xenakis - Aurora + Dmaathen 
Lachenmann - Movement 
Messiaen - Turangalila Symphony 

And I'm going to listen to before I go to bed:
Schoenberg - Pierrot Lunaire 
And Grisey - Les espaces acoustiques 

Let's just say I didn't go to work today!


----------



## JosefinaHW

Requesting Suggestions. I have a long night of reading planned. At this moment I'm a bit tired, but just made a wonderful pot of Irish-blend tea and I am trying to decide on what music I should play. Thinking maybe 4-5 different performances of Mahler's 5th, Kemplerer's remastered Bruckner 4-9, ... what do you all suggest? I don't want to listen to anything that I will be tempted to sing, so no vocal music..... Thanks!

:Xenaxi: nothing too jarring, please.


----------



## Xenakiboy

JosefinaHW said:


> Requesting Suggestions. I have a long night of reading planned. At this moment I'm a bit tired, but just made a wonderful pot of Irish-blend tea and I am trying to decide on what music I should play. Thinking maybe 4-5 different performances of Mahler's 5th, Kemplerer's remastered Bruckner 4-9, ... what do you all suggest? I don't want to listen to anything that I will be tempted to sing, so no vocal music..... Thanks!
> 
> :Xenaxi: nothing too jarring, please.


I'd suggest something along the lines of:
Mahler - 5th
Bach - Partitas (your choice)
Then maybe some Feldman (if your into it), one of his hour long chamber pieces.

Enjoy your reading!


----------



## JosefinaHW

Thank you kindly, Xenakiboy (apology for spelling your name wrong  ) Mahler 5 it is beginning with Gergiev....


----------



## Xenakiboy

JosefinaHW said:


> Thank you kindly, Xenakiboy (apology for spelling your name wrong  ) Mahler 5 it is beginning with Gergiev....


You're welcome! Gergiev is a good conducter from what I've heard, I haven't heard his version of the 5th though. 
I'm still listening to Turangalila at the moment, I'm completely absorbed into it, I love it!


----------



## Biwa

Carl Nielsen (1865-1931): Flute Concerto
Charles T. Griffes (1884-1920): Poem for Flute and Orchestra
Frank Martin (1890-1974): Ballade for Flute, String Orchestra and Piano
Jacques Ibert (1890-1962): Concerto for Flute and Orchestra

Thomas Jensen, Flute
South Jutland Symphony Orchestra
Giordano Bellincampi, conductor


----------



## Ariasexta

Portuguese composer Joao Lourenco Rebelo(1610-1661)

His music is heavily contrapuntal similar to Heinrich Schutzs early works, much much more conservative than even older italian composers like Carissimi, Grandi. But the music is textually and tonally complex and is quite exciting to listen to.


----------



## Pugg

*Beethoven*; Emperor concerto + Choral Fantasy
(Cleveland)


----------



## Pugg

​*Verdi; I Lombardi*.
_Deutekom/ Domingo/ Raimondi._
Lamberto Gardelli conducting .


----------



## worov




----------



## dgee

Just finished giving this a go. Wasn't quite the forgotten C20 masterpiece some say it is, but interesting moments all the same. May listen again sometime.









The musical language put me in mind a bit of Busoni's Doktor Faustus, if that's of any interest


----------



## Ariasexta

Giacomo Carissimi, Arion Romanus
Flavio Colusso
Thanks Mr Colusso for performing this set of motets and making them available for the audience.









Alessandro Grandi 
Rene Jacobs

DHM


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

Nikolay Rimsky-Korsakov - Sadko, Opera in 7 Pictures (Nikolay Golovanov; Georgiy Nelepp, Vera Davidova, Elisaweta Shumskaya; Choir and Orchestra of the Bolshoi Theatre, Moscow).









Another excellent, highly visual and colourful opera by Rimsky-Korsakov, who is one of my favourite composers right now. One can really vividly imagine the tales and legends being described, almost as if one is watching a movie. The recording is from 1950 but both the orchestra and the soloists deliver a strong performance.

F. J. Haydn - Piano Trio No. 38 in D Major, Hob. XV: 24; Piano Trio No. 39 in G Major, 'Gypsy' Hob. XV: 25;
Piano Trio Nro 33 in G minor, Hob. XV: 19; Piano Trio No. 34 in B-Flat Major, Hob. XV: 20 (Brahms-Trio Weimar).









A very fine recording of these awesome trios. The piano sound sparkles and the violin and cello come through very well. The violin player employs a fine, tasteful vibrato.


----------



## Pugg

[​
*Brahms / Double Concerto* for Violin & Cello in A minor, Op. 102
Renaud Capuçon (violin) & Gautier Capuçon (cello)
Gustav Mahler Jugendorchester, Myung-Whun Chung

Clarinet Quintet in B minor, Op. 115

_Paul Meyer (clarinet), Renaud Capuçon (violin), Aki Saulière (violin), Gautier Capuçon (cello) & Béatrice Muthelet (viola)_


----------



## Pugg

​
*Bach / Buson*i: Wachet auf, ruft uns die Stimme BWV 645;
Nun komm der Heiden Heiland BWV 659;
Nun freut euch, liebe Christen BWV 734
Ich ruf zu dir, Herr Jesu Christ BWV 639
*Schubert / Liszt*: Erlkönig; In der Ferne; Ständchen; Auf dem Wasser zu singen
*Mendelssohn*: 15 Lieder ohne Worte
Murray Perahia


----------



## Badinerie

Three weeks now trying to shift this damn cough. Its doing the rounds here. Strained everything from my big toe to my split ends coughing! No medicine to take. Codine linctus and Famous Grouse help a bit. Havnt been listening to much music so I'll try some Kaff to lure mesel back in!

any other time Ombra Mai Fu followed by An Die Musik would send floating off to 'airy fairy land' More Grouse needed!










PS...I hope you lot have been playing nice whilst Ive been ill!?


----------



## Pugg

Badinerie said:


> Three weeks now trying to shift this damn cough. Its doing the rounds here. Strained everything from my big toe to my split ends coughing! No medicine to take. Codine linctus and Famous Grouse help a bit. Haven't been listening to much music so I'll try some Kaff to lure mesel back in!
> 
> any other time Ombra Mai Fu followed by An Die Musik would send floating off to 'airy fairy land' More Grouse needed!
> 
> PS...I hope you lot have been playing nice whilst I've been ill!?


Sam old, same old. :lol:


----------



## worov




----------



## Pugg

​
*Cimarosa: Requiem in G minor
*
_Elly Ameling_ (soprano), Birgit Finnilä (contralto), Richard van Vrooman (tenor), Kurt Widmer (bass)

Chorus Of The Festival De Montreux, Orchestre de Chambre de Lausanne, Montreux Festival Chorus, _Vittorio Negri_


----------



## Blancrocher

Bach: 2 and 3 Piano Concertos (Casadesus, etc.)


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Wagner, Siegfried Idyll*

They were playing this in the background of a Dr. Who episode, and it occurred to me that I haven't heard this in a long time.

The sound isn't the greatest on the recording of this piece, but anything by Cantelli is worth hearing.


----------



## Vronsky

*Debussy: Préludes*










Claude Debussy: Préludes
Krystian Zimerman


----------



## Pugg

*Mozart*: _Sinfonia Concertante for Violin and Viola, K. 364/ 190_ 
(Perlman/Zukerman)


----------



## Arsakes

*Johann Sebastian Bach*

Brandenburg Concertos #1-6
Violin Concerto No.1 in A minor, BWV 1041
Violin Concerto No.2 in E Major, BWV 1042
Concerto For 2 Violins in D minor, BWV 1043


----------



## Blancrocher

Mozart: String Quartets 14 & 15 (Cleveland)


----------



## bejart

Jean Marie Leclair (1697-1764): Violin Concerto in A Minor, Op.7, No.5

Daniel Cuillar on violin with Ensemble Stradivria


----------



## Pugg

​
*Verdi: Rigoletto*
live 1959

*Richard Tucker (Duke), Renato Capecchi (Rigoletto), Gianna D'Angelo (Gilda)*, Ivan Sardi (Sparafucile), Miriam Pirazzini (Maddalena), Aurora Cattelani (Giovanna), Vito Susca (Monterone), Giorgio Giorgetti (Marulio), Vittorio Pandano (Borsa) & Guido Pasella (Ceprano)

Orchestra & Chorus of the Teatro San Carlo, Naples, Francesco Molinari-Pradelli

Live recording, also released on Philips


----------



## bejart

Antonio Rosetti (ca.1750-1792): Symphony in E Flat, Kaul 32

Georg Mais directing the Lithuanian Chamber Orchestra of Vilnius


----------



## pmsummer

MONK AND THE ABBESS
_Music of..._
*Meredith Monk
Hildegard von Bingen*
Musica Sacra
Richard Westenburg - director

_Catalyst_


----------



## SiegendesLicht

*Johann Sebastian Bach* - BWV82 "Ich habe genug", performed by Dietrich Fischer-Dieskau and Münchener Bach-Orchester under Karl Richter.


----------



## agoukass

Prokofiev: Chout, The Steel Trot, and Love for Three Oranges Suites
Scottish National Orchestra / Neeme Jarvi


----------



## Reichstag aus LICHT

dgee said:


> Just finished giving this a go.
> 
> View attachment 85172
> 
> 
> Wasn't quite the forgotten C20 masterpiece some say it is, but interesting moments all the same.


It's worth giving this Milhaud trilogy a go, if you haven't already:


----------



## Guest

Bruckner
Symphony no. 2

Kolner Rundfunk-Sinfonie-Orchester, Wand.


----------



## Dr Johnson

dogen said:


> Bruckner
> Symphony no. 2
> 
> Kolner Rundfunk-Sinfonie-Orchester, Wand.
> 
> View attachment 85189


Someone called me a fascist last time I posted a Bruckner symphony in here.


----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## pmsummer

BERÜHMTE ORGEKWERKE
*J.S. Bach*
Helmut Walcha

_Deutsche Grammophon_


----------



## Guest

Dr Johnson said:


> Someone called me a fascist last time I posted a Bruckner symphony in here.


Well it takes one to know one. 

btw, have you still got my CD "Hanging Around with Il Duce" ?


----------



## Dr Johnson

dogen said:


> Well it takes one to know one.
> 
> btw,* have you still got my CD "Hanging Around with Il Duce" ?*


Is that the one with him goofing around hanging from a lamppost on the cover?


----------



## Guest

This new recording has received some very polarized reviews: critics either love it or hate it! I haven't quite made up my mind yet. Sure, there are staggering feats of virtuosity (which I can assure you she couldn't pull off in concert so cleanly having seen her live and watched some videos)--I'll have to listen to it again without a crushing headache to see if it's a keeper. Good but rather bright sound. Oh...the liner notes consist of one of the most pretentious interviews I've yet read, along with some very alluring glamor shots of her.


----------



## Guest

Dr Johnson said:


> Is that the one with him goofing around hanging from a lamppost on the cover?


That's the one. I got the original edition cover, before they covered up the buttocks.

Er, back on topic...


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1998.


----------



## agoukass

Kapell Rediscovered
Mozart: Piano Sonata in B flat, K. 570
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata No. 7 
Chopin: Nocturne, Scherzo No. 1

William Kapell, piano


----------



## Vaneyes

For this week's Saturday Symphony listening. Recorded 1972.


----------



## Mahlerian

Sessions: Symphony No. 2
San Francisco Symphony, cond. Blomstedt









An extremely chromatic work (the head motifs of each movement use all 12 notes of the scale), but not yet in the composer's personal adaptation of the 12-tone method which would characterize his music from the 1950s, the music asserts a central D in the first and especially in the last movement.


----------



## bejart

Johannes Spech (ca.1767-1836): String Quartet in G Minor, Op.2, No.1

Festetics Quartet: Istvan Kertesz and Erika Petofi, violins -- Peter Ligeti, viola -- Rezso Pertorini, cello


----------



## Blancrocher

Rachmaninov: Piano Sonata #1, Preludes op. 32 (Rodriguez); Symphony #2 (Rozhdestvensky)


----------



## opus55

Wagner: Götterdämmerung


----------



## tortkis

Music from the Peterhouse Partbooks, volume 1 - Blue Heron / Scott Metcalfe (Blue Heron Renaissance Choir, 2010)









Hugh Aston (c.1485-1558): Three Marian Antiphons
Robert Jones (fl. c.1520-1535): Magnificat
John Mason (c.1480-1548): Quales sumus O miseri

Works of the 16th century English composers from the partially lost Peterhouse partbooks, reconstructed by Nick Sandon.

booklet: http://www.new.blueheronchoir.org/wp-content/uploads/2015/05/BlueHeron_PeterhouseVol1.pdf


----------



## Conglomerate




----------



## GreenMamba

Britten song cycles, sung by John Mark Ainsley


----------



## Guest

Mahler
Symphony no 9
III and IV

Philadelphia Orchestra, Levine.


----------



## chesapeake bay

Kontrapunctus said:


> This new recording has received some very polarized reviews: critics either love it or hate it! I haven't quite made up my mind yet. Sure, there are staggering feats of virtuosity (which I can assure you she couldn't pull off in concert so cleanly having seen her live and watched some videos)--I'll have to listen to it again without a crushing headache to see if it's a keeper. Good but rather bright sound. Oh...the liner notes consist of one of the most pretentious interviews I've yet read, along with some very alluring glamor shots of her.


What did you think of her last album "motherland"?


----------



## chesapeake bay

Lukas Vondracek playing Rachmaninov's piano concerto no 3 which won the Queen Elizabeth competition yesterday. Amazing performance!


----------



## deprofundis

Im lisening to a new cd called *Vestiva I coli *- musica fiorita Daniela Dolci(organ, harpiscord direction).Nice suprise purchased i got here, not the cd of the year but fews obscur italians composer of the later renaissance, the cd on Pan Classics.


----------



## Atrahasis

Philip Glass - Concerto Fantasy for Two Timpanists and Orchestra


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Beethoven, Symphony No. 5*

Outstanding playing from the Dresden orchestra.


----------



## Xenakiboy

I'm currently listening to various works by Simon Steen-Anderson (on YouTube), as suggested by a few of you here.

I listened to his String Quartet, now I'm onto this:


----------



## Blancrocher

Szymanowski: Stabat Mater, etc. (Stryja)

*p.s.* A reminder that people prefer links over embedded videos, since the latter can cause problems on some computers.


----------



## Rtnrlfy

Finishing off my Sunday with some lovely C.P.E. Bach for fortepiano (which meant hunting down some of these pieces on IMSLP for future learning):


----------



## Rtnrlfy

Pugg said:


> *Mozart*: _Sinfonia Concertante for Violin and Viola, K. 364/ 190_
> (Perlman/Zukerman)


Oh gosh, I haven't listened to this in donkey's years... I'll have to pull this out for this week's commuting, thanks for the reminder!


----------



## Atrahasis

Vladimir *Horowitz*, *Scriabin *12 Etudes Op.8 No.12

and

*Michael Nyman* - Out of the Ruins


----------



## D Smith

Chopin's Mazurkas 1-49, beautifully played by Rubinstein.


----------



## Biwa

Hans Werner Henze (1926-2012): I sentimenti di Carl Philipp Emanuel Bach (1982)
Carl Philipp Emanuel Bach (1714-1788): Concerto in D minor for Flute, Wq. 22 (1747)
Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart (1756-1791): Concerto for Flute & Harp, K. 299 (297c) (1778)

María Cecilia Muñoz, flute
Sarah O'Brien, harp
Kammerorchester Basel
Yuki Kasai (conductor)


----------



## JosefinaHW

Bruckner, _Symphonies 4-9_: Remastered, Otto Klemperer, Philharmonia Orchestra


----------



## bejart

Mozart: Serenade in G Major, KV 525 "Eine kleine Nachtmusik"

Florian Heyerick directing the Kurpfalzisches Kammerorchester Mannheim


----------



## Sloe

I am listening to Giuseppe Verdi's requiem


----------



## Blancrocher

Nono: Variazioni Canoniche; A Carlo Scarpa, Architetto; No Hay Caminos, Hay que Caminar... (Gielen)


----------



## agoukass

Britten: War Requiem 
Elizabeth Soderstrom, Thomas Allen, Robert Tear 
CBSO Chorus and Boys of Choir of Christ College
Sir Simon Rattle


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 2005.


----------



## KenOC

Sibelius Violin Concerto, Esther Yoo violin and Vladimir Ashkenazy with the Philharmonia Orchestra. A very fine, passionate performance.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Specifically the set of Arabesques op. 67 on this album:










Arensky grabs the collar of my shirt and stares at me with wild eyes: Will I ever be good enough for you, Huilu, or will I _always _live in _his _shadow???? Is this the fate you leave this _wretch _to???? ANSWER ME, KRASAVITSA!! O____O

Secretly elopes with Arensky...


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1975 - '79.


----------



## dieter

Dr Johnson said:


> Someone called me a fascist last time I posted a Bruckner symphony in here.


Warum? I missed it.


----------



## dieter

dogen said:


> Mahler
> Symphony no 9
> III and IV
> 
> Philadelphia Orchestra, Levine.
> 
> View attachment 85193


You missed 1 and 11?


----------



## Guest

This SACD did wonders for my headache--along with some extra-strength Excedrin!


----------



## Xenakiboy

Currently listening to John Cage's Concerto for Piano and Orchestra.
I'm surprised how much influence I hear from Henry Cowell's music, that I hadn't noticed before. This is a very interesting piece!


----------



## Pugg

​
*Debussy & Poulenc - Cello Sonatas*

Debussy:Cello Sonata
La plus que lente
Scherzo for Cello and Piano in C
Intermezzo for cello & piano, L. 27

Poulenc:Cello Sonata, Op. 143
Bagatelle in D minor
Serenade
Suite française (d'après Claude Gervaise), FP80

*Jean-Guihen Queyras (cello) & Alexandre Tharaud (piano)*


----------



## Becca

JosefinaHW said:


> Bruckner, _Symphonies 4-9_: Remastered, Otto Klemperer, Philharmonia Orchestra


I think that Klemperer's 6th is still the best recording around and that his 4th and 7th are very good. I don't know his 5th or 9th but his 8th has this some cuts in the last movement. This is what he had to say about it...
_'In the last movement of Bruckner's Eighth Symphony I have made cuts. In this instance it seems to me that the composer was so full of musical invention that he went too far. Brucknerians will object, and it is certainly not my intention that these cuts should be considered as a model for others. I can only take responsibility for my own interpretation.'_


----------



## deprofundis

Im lisening to Naive title tonigh, humidity is up, it's one of those warm summer night, i feel for John Dowland Aryes and Gesualdo O dolorosa Gioia madrigali.I dont lisen to these title often, im not sold on naive yet but there not bad released either
only thing is dont look for discordance or a novelty in Dowland music , because on these naive title you may not find some.
The redeemer of the Gesualdo is the facts you have obscur classical composer that share space whit is music and a nice Gesualdo instrumental,beside this it's an average at worst to a good cd.John Dowland on naive sound a bit tame, perhaps im more sold to the naxos version of this.


----------



## opus55

Mendelssohn: Piano Trios Op.49 and 66
_Isaac Stern|Eugene Isotomin|Leonard Rose_


----------



## Pugg

​
Mozart: Marcia from March No. 1 in D Major, K. 335 (320a)
Mozart: Serenade in D Major, K. 320 "Posthorn"
Mozart: Marcia from March In D Major, K. 335 (320a) No. 2
Mozart: Divertimento In D Major, K. 251 "Nannerl Septet"


----------



## Guest

chesapeake bay said:


> What did you think of her last album "motherland"?


I haven't heard it. I do have her Liszt and Chopin releases and I like them. I just wish she was less sloppy live.


----------



## severance68

With no work tomorrow, time to queue up more Rachmaninov, followed by some Prokofiev.

Rachmaninov: Piano Concerto No. 2/Piano Concerto No. 3
Byron Janis, piano
Antal Dorati, Minneapolis Symphony Orchestra (No. 2) and London Symphony Orchestra (No. 3)
Recorded April 17-18, 1960 (No. 2) and June 16-17, 1961 (No. 3)
Mercury Living Presence series, 1991 reissue










Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 3
John Browning, piano
Erich Leinsdorf/Boston Symphony Orchestra
Recorded November 25 & 27, 1967
Erich Leinsdorf Conducts Prokofiev
Disc 3
Sony Classical, 2011 compilation


----------



## Xenakiboy

I'm currently listening to Xenakis Orchestral works volume 4 because it makes me proud of humanity and what we've accomplished so far in art, but I really love it to bits! :kiss:


----------



## Biwa

Felix Mendelssohn:

A Midsummer Night's Dream (Overture & excerpts from the incidental music)
Symphony No. 3 "Scottish"

Württembergische Philharmonie Reutlingen
Ola Rudner


----------



## Casebearer

I wanted to post the Concertos for Piano by Jean Absil but as they are not on YouTube I chose something else from his enormous body of work: the Romanian Rhapsody for Violin and Orchestra (1943).

Absil is somewhere in between Bartók, Honegger and Schoenberg. Quite nice.


----------



## Pugg

​
CD 8
01 Confiado jilguerillo (arr. Tarragó): 'Acis y Gala (Antonio Literes/Graciano Tarrago)
02 El Tripili (Anon.) (2010 Digital Remaster) (Blas de Laserna/Roma)
03 La maja de Goya: Nueve tonadillas (2010 Digital R (Enrique Granados)
04 Amor y odio: Nueve tonadillas (2010 Digital Remas (Enrique Granados)
05 El majo tÍmido: Nueve tonadillas (2010 Digital Re (Enrique Granados)
06 El mirar de la maja: Nueve tonadillas (2010 Digit (Enrique Granados)
07 Callajeo: Nueve tonadillas (2010 Digital Remaster (Enrique Granados)
08 El tra-la-la y el punteado: Nueve tonadillas (201 (Enrique Granados)
09 Las currutacas modestas: Nueve tonadillas (2010 D (Enrique Granados)
10 El majo olvidado: Nueve tonadillas (2010 Digital (Enrique Granados)
11 El majo discreto: Nueve tonadillas (2010 Digital (Enrique Granados)
12 Llorad, corazón: Canciones amatorias (Traditional (Enrique Granados)
13 Iban al pinar: Canciones amatorias (Traditional) (Enrique Granados)
14 No lloréis, ojuelos: Canciones amatorias (Traditi (Enrique Granados)
15 Mañanica era: Canciones amatorias (Traditional) ( (Enrique Granados)
16 Mira que soy niña: Canciones amatorias (Tradition (Enrique Granados)
17 Gracia mía: Canciones amatorias (Traditional) (20 (Enrique Granados)
18 El paño moruno: Siete canciones populares español (Manuel De Falla/Blas de Laserna)
19 Seguidilla murciana: Siete canciones populares es (Manuel De Falla/Blas de Laserna)
20 Asturiana: Siete canciones populares españolas (7 (Manuel De Falla/Blas de Laserna)
21 Jota: Siete canciones populares españolas (7 Span (Manuel De Falla/Blas de Laserna)
22 Nana: Siete canciones populares españolas (7 Span (Manuel De Falla/Blas de Laserna)
23 Canción: Siete canciones populares españolas (7 S (Manuel De Falla/Blas de Laserna)
24 Polo: Siete canciones populares españolas (7 Span (Manuel De Falla/Blas de Laserna)
25 La tarántula é un bicho mú malo (Zapeteado): La T (Geronimo Gimenez/Julián Romea)

*Alicia de Larrocha (piano)*


----------



## dieter

Becca said:


> I think that Klemperer's 6th is still the best recording around and that his 4th and 7th are very good. I don't know his 5th or 9th but his 8th has this some cuts in the last movement. This is what he had to say about it...
> _'In the last movement of Bruckner's Eighth Symphony I have made cuts. In this instance it seems to me that the composer was so full of musical invention that he went too far. Brucknerians will object, and it is certainly not my intention that these cuts should be considered as a model for others. I can only take responsibility for my own interpretation.'_


It's still an interesting performance. His 9th is great as well, as is the 5th


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mozart; Violin concertos 3 & 5*
_Frank Peter Zimmerman_


----------



## Pugg

*Berlioz: Requiem & Five Sacred Pieces

*
Grande Messe des Morts, Op. 5 (Requiem)

Tantum ergo
Resurrexit
Bortnyanskyater Noster
Ravanello:Veni Creator

_John Mark Ainsley (tenor), Andrée de Repentigny (soprano), Maren Nelson (contralto), Darquise Bilodeau (soprano), Patrick Wedd (organ)
_
Orchestre Symphonique de Montréal, Choeur de l'Orchestre Symphonique de Montréal, _Charles Dutoit_


----------



## CDs

Brahms - German Requiem 
Karajan


----------



## schigolch




----------



## SiegendesLicht

dieter said:


> Warum? I missed it.


Being called a fascist because you listen to Bruckner is a badge of honour of sorts


----------



## Guest

Scelsi
Natura Renovatur

Munchener Kammerorchester, Poppen
Frances-Marie Uitti, cello


----------



## Guest

dieter said:


> You missed 1 and 11?


Time constraints!


----------



## dieter

SiegendesLicht said:


> Being called a fascist because you listen to Bruckner is a badge of honour of sorts


Sad but true. Strange world we live in.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Zemlinsky: Lyric Symphony Op. 18
*
_Julia Varady (soprano), Dietrich Fischer-Dieskau (baritone)
_
Berliner Philharmoniker, Lorin Maazel


----------



## Pugg

Next on:

​
*Liszt*: Harmonies poétiques et religieuses (10), S. 173

_Michael Korstick_ (piano)


----------



## Blancrocher

Bartok: Piano Concertos (Anda, Fricsay); Debussy: Images, Estampes (Jacobs)


----------



## pmsummer

*Not without cost.*










THE WOUND-DRESSER
_Libretto by Walt Whitman_
FEARFUL SYMMETRIES
*John Adams*
Sanford Sylvan - baritone
Orchestra of St. Luke's
John Adams - conductor

_Nonesuch_


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Beethoven, Symphony No. 9*


----------



## Pugg

​
*Orff; Carmina Burana *
Burrows/ DeVos/ Shirley- Quirck
Antal Dorati conducting


----------



## Janspe

*D. Shostakovich: Violin Concerto No. 2 in C-sharp minor, Op. 129*
Christian Tetzlaff, violin
Helsinki Philharmonic Orchestra, conducted by John Storgårds









I went to see this work performed by the above-mentioned forces a few years ago, and it's neat to be able to re-experience their interpretation through this recent Ondine recording! As for the music, I've always liked the second violin concerto very much, and I think it doesn't get played often enough in concerts. Luckily there are plenty of recordings of it - even though most violinists tend to prefer the first one...


----------



## tortkis

Lou Harrison: Third Symphony / Grand Duo For Violin & Piano (Musicmasters)









Third Symphony (1982) - The Cabrillo Festival Orchestra / Dennis Russell Davies
Grand Duo for Violin & Piano (1988) - Dennis Russell Davies (piano), Romuald Tecco (violin)


----------



## Vasks

_A whole lot of short, soft slow movements_


----------



## Pugg

​
*Fritz Wunderlich; Verdi- and Puccini arias*
Don Carlos, La Traviata, Rigoletto, La Boheme, Madama Butterfly (1959-1961)


----------



## Vronsky

*Brahms: Piano sonatas 1-3 (Ugorski & Kempff)*










Johannes Brahms: Piano sonatas 1-3 (CDs 1&2)
Anatol Ugorski *·* Wilhelm Kempff


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Debussy, Sonata for Cello and Piano, Sonata en Trio*


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Beethoven, Symphony No. 8*

Rene Leibowitz conducting. So far, it's well done. But I have so many Beethoven cycles that I don't think anything is happening in this one which is distinctive enough to drive me to add it to my burgeoning collection. I'm interrupting this for Blomstedt with the Dresden Orchestra.


----------



## ldiat




----------



## bejart

Johann Joachim Quantz (1697-1773): Flute Concerto No.292 in G Minor

Balasz Mate conducting Aura Musicale -- Benedek Csalog, flute


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Bax, Symphony No. 6*

I first discovered Bax on a Memorial Day weekend. It's a tradition now to add one of his symphonies to my ritual of barbecue and potato salad.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Dvorak: Rusalka, Op. 114*
(complete opera)

*Renée Fleming* (Rusalka), Ben Heppner (Prince), Dolora Zajick (Jezibaba), Eva Urbanová (Foreign Princess), Franz Hawalta (Water Goblin)

Kühn Mixed Choir, Czech Philharmonic Orchestra, Charles Mackerras

"


> in every way a satisfying musical experience. This offers not only ripely atmospheric sound but what is in almost every way is the ideal cast...Fleming gives a heart-felt, sharply detailed performance, with the voice consistently beautiful over the widest range." Penguin Guide, 2011 edition


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Beethoven, Symphony No. 4*

I'm still deciding whether to add Blomstedt to my CD stack. The 4th combines lyricism with energy. He doesn't seem to be focusing on departing from the script; rather, he seems to like to bring out the musicality inherent in the score.


----------



## tortkis

John Harbison (b 1938): The First Four String Quartets - Lydian String Quartet (Centaur, 2009)


----------



## Selby

Wishing everyone a peaceful, pleasant, and grace-filled memorial day. I realize I may be a little late considering the majority of TC users are many time zones ahead of me. 

THE Alan Hovhaness

Symphony No. 46, Op. 347, "To the Green Mountains" (1980)
Vakhtang Jordania, KBS Symphony Orchestra


----------



## bejart

Beethoven: String Quartet in F Major, Op.59, No.1

The Fine Arts Quartet: Leonard Sorkin and Abram Loft, violins -- Gerald Stanick, viola -- George Sopkin, cello


----------



## Badinerie

Squeezed in some Offenbach. Great music Great fun.


----------



## Rtnrlfy

Getting a Mendelssohn fix today:


----------



## Guest

Pugg said:


> Next on:
> 
> ​
> *Liszt*: Harmonies poétiques et religieuses (10), S. 173
> 
> _Michael Korstick_ (piano)


Do you like it? His Beethoven Sonata recordings are very good too. He might take things too far in Op.106 with a nearly 30 minute Adagio, though!


----------



## Blancrocher

Janacek: String Quartets, Violin Sonata (Prazak)


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1994, 1985.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Beethoven, Symphony No. 5*


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Borodin, String Quartet No. 1*

One of the latest polls asked if I liked Borodin's first quartet. I just saw the recording in my CD stack. I usually end up bypassing it for the 2nd quartet, so here goes.


----------



## Atrahasis

*Pēteris Vasks *- Lord open our eyes


----------



## Manxfeeder

Atrahasis said:


> *Pēteris Vasks *- Lord open our eyes


That looks interesting. I'm listening now.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

What a SCHUMANN NUT Liadov was! Most Russians gravitated to Chopin and Liszt when it came to writing for piano, but Liadov is full-fledged Schumannian, at least in his younger years. Listen!


----------



## Atrahasis

More from Pēteris *Vasks*. I recently discovered his work.


----------



## worov




----------



## Blancrocher

Bach: Italian Concerto, Aria Variata in the Italian Style, etc. (Gould); Scarlatti: 32 Sonatas (Fou Ts'ong)


----------



## bejart

Ignaz Pleyel (1757-1831): Sinfonie in A Minor, Ben 155

Paul Weigold directing the Philharmonie Gyor


----------



## ShropshireMoose

James P. Johnson: Victory Stride/Harlem Symphony/Concerto Jazz A Mine/American Symphonic Suite - Lament/Drums - A Symphonic Poem/Charleston The Concordia Orchestra/Marin Alsop

This is a fascinating album, having known James P. Johnson as both one of the finest stride pianists who ever lived, as well as the composer of superb piano solos and some classic popular songs of the the 1920s and 30s, it is nice to finally become acquainted with some of the surviving examples of his efforts to write in a more extended and serious vein. The first and last items are notated from recordings made in the 1940s, but the remainder are Johnson in symphonic mode, and very enjoyable they are too. The Lament is the sole surviving movement form what was a three movement suite, and is based on W.C. Handy's "St. Louis Blues", Johnson's variations and sensitive treatment of it are wonderful. The Harlem Symphony is very atmospheric (and the Night Club movement is terrific fun), but his finest moment comes in "Drums" which works up to a terrific pitch of excitement and sounds not dissimilar to some of Bernstein's dances from "West Side Story", except that it was written 15 years earlier!! (NB. that's in the form it takes on this CD, the original work dates from 1932, which is 25 years earlier!!!!) The Concordia Orchestra play superbly for Marin Alsop, and Leslie Stifelman is the excellent piano soloist featured throughout the album. Highly recommended.


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

Symphonies 1 "Winter Dreams" & 2 "Little Russian"









Symphony no. 4 (1930 & 1947 versions)


----------



## omega

*Tchaikovsky*
_Symphony No.4_
Seiji Ozawa | Berliner Philharmoniker


----------



## Atrahasis

New found composition of Turkish contemporary composer

*Fazıl Say: Universe Symphony *
Frankfurt Radio Symphony Orchestra; conductor: Howard Griffiths





*Starts at 4:25*


----------



## opus55

Wagner: Die Walküre


----------



## omega

Atrahasis said:


> New found composition of Turkish contemporary composer
> 
> *Fazıl Say: Universe Symphony *
> Frankfurt Radio Symphony Orchestra; conductor: Howard Griffiths
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Starts at 4:25*


His _Istanbul Symphony_ is really worth a listen!


----------



## Atrahasis

I m just listening his Istanbul Symphony

*Fazıl Say: Istanbul Symphony*





Its very good so far.


----------



## Guest

worov said:


>


It requires a conductor?


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1958 - '62. Essential.


----------



## bejart

Jan Vanhal (1739-1813): Symphony in E Minor, Bryan e3

Kevin Mallon leading the Toronto Chamber Orchestra


----------



## AClockworkOrange

Mozart's String Quartets K.499 'Hoffmeister', K.589 'Prussian No.2' and K.590 'Prussian No.3' performed by the Hagen Quartet.

I have had the Hagen cycle of String Quartets for some time but I have only now started listening to them. Discovering the Quartets of Haydn shortly after shifted my listening priorities at the time.

These performances from the Hagen Quartet are superb and beautifully recorded. I can't believe I waited so long to start listening to these pieces/performances.


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1967 - '74. Essential.


----------



## D Smith

Inspired by Nereffid's latest poll and the two I voted for. Both fine recordings.

Borodin String Quartet No. 1. Haydn Quartet










Debussy Piano Trio. Michigan Chamber Players from an old MHS CD. (This was the best image I could find)


----------



## tortkis

Oswald von Wolkenstein (1376/1377-1445) - Ensemble Für Frühe Musik Augsburg (Christophorus, 1988)


----------



## Atrahasis

Something from my proud country.
*Serbian Orthodox Singing Society "Vila"*

*135. Psalm - Slavite Gospoda (Praise the Lord*)






*Anonymous - Carska jektenija (The Royal Ektenia)*


----------



## Xenakiboy




----------



## SixFootScowl

Now this


----------



## pmsummer

IN C
*Terry Riley*
Jeroen van Veen - piano, keyboards

_Brilliant_


----------



## senza sordino

Kodaly sonata for solo cello, Golijov Omaramor, Cassado Suite for cello, Sheng Seven Tunes heard in China. This is a great album. 
View attachment 85242


Bartok six string quartets, terrific music and superbly played
View attachment 85243


Enescu Romanian Rhapsody no 1, suites 2&3. I hadn't heard this for a few years, and now I know why. I found the suites rather boring, the only good thing on this disk was the rhapsody. 
View attachment 85244


I didn't want to give up on Enescu, so I looked on Spotify for something else. Octet for strings and Violin sonata no 3. This music is more interesting than the suites. This was my first listen to the violin sonata no 3, it's terrific. I might have to seek out my own CD to buy.
View attachment 85245


Bartok Sonata for solo violin, sonatas nos 1&2, Rhapsodies nos 1&2 and Romanian Folk Dances. Terrific stuff
View attachment 85246


----------



## Xenakiboy




----------



## Xenakiboy

I'm disappointing I didn't pay this enough attention in the past, I downloaded it to my old phone a while ago (don't judge me, I buy a lot of CDs) and got bored with it quick, but this recording of it brings out so much life in it. A cross between Ravel, Varese and Schnittke into one small, tight package. :tiphat:


----------



## Conglomerate




----------



## Il_Penseroso




----------



## Pugg

​
Chabrier: "Rhapsody: "Espana ""
New York Philharmonic (January 21, 1963 New York, Columbia 30 Avenue studio)
Falla:
"El Amor Brujo"
[Soloist] Marilyn Horne (Ms), New York Philharmonic,
"Celebration Fanfare"
New York Philharmonic
(November 29, 1976 New York, Columbia 30 Avenue studio)
Falla:
"La vida breve - Interlude and Dances" (February 16, 1965 New York, Manhattan Center),
"El Sombrero de tres picos Suite No. 1" (November 23, 1964 New York, Manhattan Center),
" El Sombrero de tres picos Suite No. 2" (New York November 6, 1961),
"Ritual Fire Dance from "El Amor Brujo"" (February 16, 1965 New York, Philharmonic Hall)
New York Philharmonic


----------



## agoukass

Maurice Ravel: Gaspard de la nuit, Sonatine, Le Tombeau de Couperin, and Ma Mere l'Oye.
Samson Francois, piano


----------



## Pugg

Kontrapunctus said:


> Do you like it? His Beethoven Sonata recordings are very good too. He might take things too far in Op.106 with a nearly 30 minute Adagio, though!


I loved every minute , strange that second CD with so little on it.
I will check out the Beethoven, not promising about buying though .:tiphat:


----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest

Pugg said:


> I loved every minute , strange that second CD with so little on it.
> I will check out the Beethoven, not promising about buying though .:tiphat:


That bothered me a bit at first, but I guess he didn't want to add pieces simply as filler.

Korstick is very good, but if you already have good cycles, then there's no need to buy them


----------



## Pugg

agoukass said:


> View attachment 85248
> 
> 
> Maurice Ravel: Gaspard de la nuit, Sonatine, Le Tombeau de Couperin, and Ma Mere l'Oye.
> Samson Francois, piano


A bit strange bit nevertheless wonderful playing.:tiphat:


----------



## Pugg

*Schubert; Impromptus.
Arthur and Lucas Jussen*


----------



## Casebearer

Atrahasis said:


> Something from my proud country.
> *Serbian Orthodox Singing Society "Vila"*
> 
> *135. Psalm - Slavite Gospoda (Praise the Lord*)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Anonymous - Carska jektenija (The Royal Ektenia)*


Great voices, great music. Who are performing?


----------



## JosefinaHW

Heinrich von Biber _The Violin Rosary Sonatas_ Rachel Podger

Thanks to Senza Sardino Listening via Apple Music


----------



## Casebearer

Jean Absil - Sonata op. 115 for saxophone and piano.


----------



## Casebearer

Jean Absil - Fantaisie Caprice for alto saxophone and organ


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mahler: Symphony No. 3*

Kelley O'Connor (mezzo-soprano)

Dallas Symphony Orchestra, Women of the Dallas Symphony Chorus & Children's Chorus of Greater Dallas, Jaap van Zweden.


----------



## deprofundis

Im gonna setle for something quiet , it's late at night im having some Triple sec it's basically cheap grand marnier or Cointreau you get the picture it's made of oranges(yum) than what oh.. yeah on whit the music hey?

I will lisen to something quiet like a missa or better yet *Lassus motets *on Regis at a minimun volume i dont wont to annoy the neighbor she nice not like the other neigbors but i wont get into this.Why lisen to Lassus well i have several cd and i was blown away by this cd, whit missa Surgen Propera. the music is out of this world the opening motets is a behemot trust me one of these giga zilla motets,you will always come back for more, than the missa is peerless harmony, jeez Regis really nail it whit this one, this label im not familiar whit but this released is solid, can you trust me on this, than i know someone will says oh well he talking of Lassus again and again and againnope this is not about repetition but he geneous so his music deserve special care.


----------



## Xenakiboy

I'm currently listening to John Zorn - Rituals 
I would recommend that everyone hear this at least once in their life time, Varese meets Schoenberg meets Webern meets Scriabin, it's an eventful work!


----------



## Pugg

​
*Rossini - Opera arias / Joyce DiDonato *

Armida: D'amor al dolce impero
Fra il padre, e fra l'amante (from La donna del lago)
Tanti affetti in tal momento (from La donna del lago)
Fra il padre, e fra l'amante (from La donna del lago)
Maometto II : (3b) Preghiera: "Giusto Cielo, in tal periglio" (Anna)
Quant'è grato all'alma mia (from Elisabetta, Regina d'Inghilterra)
Serenai vaghirai...Bel raggio lusinghier (from Semiramide)
Ah! Dagli affanni oppressa (from Otello)
Nessun maggior dolore (from Otello)
O come infino al core (from Otello)
Assisa a' piè d'un salice (from Otello)
Deh calma, o ciel, nel sonno (from Otello)
Se al mio crudel tormento (from Otello)
Dove son io! (from Otello)
È ver....gode quest'anima (from Otello)

Lawrence Brownlee (tenor)


----------



## Ariasexta

deprofundis said:


> Im gonna setle for something quiet , it's late at night im having some Triple sec it's basically cheap grand marnier or Cointreau you get the picture it's made of oranges(yum) than what oh.. yeah on whit the music hey?
> 
> I will lisen to something quiet like a missa or better yet *Lassus motets *on Regis at a minimun volume i dont wont to annoy the neighbor she nice not like the other neigbors but i wont get into this.Why lisen to Lassus well i have several cd and i was blown away by this cd, whit missa Surgen Propera. the music is out of this world the opening motets is a behemot trust me one of these giga zilla motets,you will always come back for more, than the missa is peerless harmony, jeez Regis really nail it whit this one, this label im not familiar whit but this released is solid, can you trust me on this, than i know someone will says oh well he talking of Lassus again and again and againnope this is not about repetition but he geneous so his music deserve special care.


Lassus is like the Shakespeare in music, his madrigals are melismatic and simply beautiful, he is so universally proficient in many styles. I own a copy of Patrocinium Musices directed by Erik Van Nevel, re-issued by Christophorus, my older record of this performance is from Accent records, which bought as second hand and has scratches on both side(the data side is not coated with paints). I have to purchase a brandnew re-issue by Christophorus, it is a gem in my cd shelf.


----------



## Pugg

Next on:

​
*Mozart: Così fan tutte*, K588

_Leontyne Price (Fiordiligi), Tatiana Troyanos_ (Dorabella), Judith Raskin (Despina), Sherrill Milnes (Guglielmo), George Shirley (Ferrando), Ezio Flagello (Don Alfonso)

Ambrosian Opera Chorus, New Philharmonia Orchestra, Erich Leinsdorf


----------



## Guest

Schubert
String Quintet In C Major

Pavel Haas Quartet & Danjulo Ishizaka, cello.


----------



## Blancrocher

Ligeti: String Quartets (Arditti)


----------



## Atrahasis

Casebearer said:


> Great voices, great music. Who are performing?


Serbian Orthodox Singing Society "Vila"


----------



## dieter

dogen said:


> Schubert
> String Quintet In C Major
> 
> Pavel Haas Quartet & Danjulo Ishizaka, cello.
> 
> View attachment 85255


They're good aren't they? How did you manage to fit it all in with your time constraints?


----------



## Pugg

​
*Haydn: concertos
*
Cello Concerto No. 1 in C major, Hob. VIIb:1
Mstislav Rostropovich (cello)
English Chamber Orchestra, Benjamin Britten

Horn Concerto No. 1 in D major, Hob.VIId:3
Barry Tuckwell (horn)
Academy of St Martin in the Fields, Neville Marriner

Trumpet Concerto in E flat major, Hob. VIIe:1Alan Stringer (trumpet)

Academy of St Martin in the Fields, Neville Marriner

Horn Concerto No. 2 in D major, Hob.VIId:4
Barry Tuckwell (horn)

Academy of St Martin in the Fields, Neville Marriner


----------



## Pugg

dogen said:


> Schubert
> String Quintet In C Major
> 
> Pavel Haas Quartet & Danjulo Ishizaka, cello.
> 
> View attachment 85255


Essential must have :tiphat:


----------



## Atrahasis

More from my country - Serbia

*Dušan Radić - Ћеле-кула / The Skull Tower*
Hor (choir) RTB i Simfonijski orkestar RTB
Lyrics: Vasko Popa


----------



## Guest

Sumera
Symphony no. 1


----------



## Guest

dieter said:


> They're good aren't they? How did you manage to fit it all in with your time constraints?


I played it at 78 rpm.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Montserrat Caballe - French Opera Arias*
Gounod/ Meyerbeer/ Massenet / Bizet/ Charpentier.:tiphat:


----------



## Atrahasis

dogen said:


> Sumera
> Symphony no. 1


Fine composer. Thank you.


----------



## Guest

Atrahasis said:


> Fine composer. Thank you.


Yes. New to me, courtesy of Kivimees.


----------



## Rtnrlfy

Soothing the back-to-work-after-long-weekend doldrums with Biber's Rosary Sonatas:


----------



## bejart

JS Bach: Keyboard Concerto No.5 in F Minor, BWV 1057

Murray Perahia on piano with the Academy of St.Martin-in-the-Fields


----------



## Ariasexta

Henri Desmarest(1661-1741).
Grande motets Lorrains

William Christie









Marc-Antoine Charpentier

In Nativitatem Domini Canticum · Messe de Minuit / Les Arts Florissants ·

I do not care about re-posting some discs, the thread is about what is now playing, everytime I post it is a live-report.


----------



## Atrahasis

*Isidora Žebeljan - Konji Svetog Marka (The Horses of Saint Mark)*

_Composer: Isidora Žebeljan, from Serbia -Belgrade (1967)
Konji Svetog Marka, iluminacija za orkestar / The Horses of Saint Mark, an illumination for orchestra
Performed by Janáček Philharmonic Orchestra in 2007. 
Conductor: David Porcelain_


----------



## Blancrocher

Charles Rosen playing Bach's Art of Fugue


----------



## Pugg

​*Granville Bantock*: Pagan Symphony
Royal Philharmonic Orchestra; Vernon Handley


----------



## Atrahasis

*Josip Slavenski - Symphony of the Orient* (Sinfonia Orienta, 1934)

Symphonic Orchestra and Chorus of the *Radio Television Belgrade *
Borivoje Simić, conductor 
Recorded in 1974.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Beethoven: New Years Eve concert.*

_Egmont overture/ Ah! Perfido / Fantasy for orchestra and piano._

Studer/ Kissin
B.P Abbbado


----------



## Vasks

_A few HIP, then a few not_

*Albinoni - Overture to "Zenobia" (Ng/Signum)
Locatelli - Concerto Grosso in D, Op. 1, No. 5 (Biondi/Opus 111)
Vivaldi - Concerto for Violin, Oboe & Strings in B-flat, RV 548 (Turovsky/Chandos)
Corelli - Concerto Grosso in D, Op. 6, No. 4 (Rolla/Hungaroton)*

_and with that I'm off traveling to attend the premiere of my newest brass quintet piece. I'll be back Saturday_


----------



## Chordalrock

Gombert: Motets
Beauty Farm









Nicolas Gombert 3
The Sound and the Fury









The voices of Beauty Farm aren't as pleasant to me as those of The Sound And The Fury, but they do musica ficta better. At the end of the day, both albums are very good on many levels. Well, apart from the first track on the SF album, which they "musica ficta sabotaged", as John Potter called it, for some incomprehensible reason. For guys who don't take music or their jobs (or is it hobbies?) seriously, the SF are godlike in this music for the most part.

Beethoven: Symphony no. 6
Abbado









Trying to revisit the classics now and then. This symphony is proof Beethoven could write nice melodies.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Massenet: Werther*

_José Carreras (Werther), Frederica von Stade (Charlotte)_, Isobel Buchanan (Sophie), Thomas Allen (Albert), Robert Lloyd (Le Bailli), Malcolm King (Johann), Paul Crook (Schmidt), Donaldson Bell (Brühlmann), Linda Humphries (Kätchen)

Orchestra & Children's Chorus of the Royal Opera House Covent Garden, Sir Colin Davis

Studio recording, 1980



> "the pacing of each tableau vivant is handled so superbly by Sir Colin that there is not a single moment of longueur...The casting polarizes this Werther and this Charlotte. Jose Carreras is very much a Werther of action rather than of dream, of impetuous self-destruction rather than of brooding lyricism...von Stade's performance can hardly be faulted. Her voice is the very incarnation of Charlotte's essential simplicity of character" Gramophone Magazine, February 1987


----------



## Atrahasis

*Henryk Górecki - Concerto for Harpsichord and String Orchestra Op. 40* (there is a version for piano also)





Elisabeth Chojnacka - harpsichordist
Antoni Wit - conductor


----------



## Haydn man

Delving into later Haydn this afternoon
Interesting to listen to the differences between these different Paris symphony recordings


----------



## Easy Goer

Mascagni - Cavalleria Rusticana (1953)


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1997/8.


----------



## Dr Johnson

Symphony No. 2


----------



## Rtnrlfy

Scarlatti for those post-lunch doldrums:


----------



## Vronsky

*Lutosławski | Serocki | Baird*










Witold Lutosławski: Muzyka żałobna (Funeral Music)
Kazimierz Serocki: Sinfonietta Na Dwie Orkiestry Smyczkowe (Sinfonietta For Two String Orchestras)
Tadeusz Baird: Cztery Eseje (Four Essays)
Witold Rowicki *·* Warsaw National Philharmonic Orchestra


----------



## Mahlerian

Carter: Cello Sonata; String Quartet No. 1; Sonata for Flute, Oboe, Cello, and Harpsichord


----------



## Ariasexta

> The voices of Beauty Farm aren't as pleasant to me as those of The Sound And The Fury, but they do musica ficta better. At the end of the day, both albums are very good on many levels. Well, apart from the first track on the SF album, which they "musica ficta sabotaged", as John Potter called it, for some incomprehensible reason. For guys who don't take music or their jobs (or is it hobbies?) seriously, the SF are godlike in this music for the most part.


I love those cover pictures.


----------



## Rtnrlfy

Taking advantage of the streaming service to try something I wouldn't buy at first glance: Harry Christophers and The Sixteen, A Golden Age of Portuguese Music (and enjoying it greatly so far!):


----------



## Atrahasis

*Ludwig van Beethoven -Piano Sonata No. 21 in C major, Op. 53 "Waldstein"*





Piano: *Claudio Arrau (1903-1991)*


----------



## ShropshireMoose

Lowell Liebermann: Flute Concerto, Op.39
Georges Hue: Fantasie
Poulenc: Flute Sonata, Op.164 (orch. Lennox Berkeley)
Nielsen: Flute Concerto Katherine Bryan/Royal Scottish National Orchestra/Paul Daniel

I bought this CD having heard a broadcast of the Poulenc, a work I once played with a flautist many years ago in its original form, the orchestration by Lennox Berkeley is superb, and it is wonderful to now be able to listen to it whenever I like. The Liebermann Concerto is likewise a wonderful work, I'd not heard it before, but look forward to really getting to know it. The Hue piece is also new to me, and though I'd heard the Nielsen before, I had no recording of it, I cannot imagine finer performances than these. Full marks to all concerned.


----------



## Atrahasis

*Sergei Rachmaninoff - The Piano Concerto No. 3 in D minor, Op. 30 *





*Vladimir Samoylovich Horowitz*
*(1903-1989)*

Conductor: Eugene Ormandy


----------



## Atrahasis

*Jean Sibelius "MOURNFUL MUSIC" (Surusoitto, Op. 111 b) *
_Sibelius used the material of his 8th symphony to this work _






KALEVI KIVINIEMI, Organ


----------



## KenOC

Shostakovich's 5th Symphony, Andris Nelsons and the Boston Symphony Orchestra. A real blood and thunder performance in excellent sound. Dramatically, shaped just right for max impact. Could be my favorite 5th.


----------



## Atrahasis

KenOC said:


> Shostakovich's 5th Symphony, Andris Nelsons and the Boston Symphony Orchestra. A real blood and thunder performance in excellent sound. Dramatically, shaped just right for max impact. Could be my favorite 5th.


That is a hell of a performance. Stunning.
Shostakovich is one of the greatest composers ever.





I very much like all his symphonies, but for some reason his symphony no.11 is my favorite.


----------



## Blancrocher

Szymanowski: Violin Concertos (Zehetmair/Rattle)


----------



## Xenakiboy

In love!


----------



## Xenakiboy




----------



## Mahlerian

JS Bach: Concerto in D minor for harpsichord and strings, CPE Bach: Concerto in D minor for harpsichord and strings
Gustav Leonhardt, Leonhardt Consort


----------



## pmsummer

SEVEN TRIO SONATAS, OP. 2
*Dietrich Buxtehude*
John Holloway - violin
Jaap ter Linden - viola de gamba
Lars Ulrik Mortensen - harpsichord

_Naxos_


----------



## Biwa

Max Bruch (1838-1920)

Suite on Russian Folk Melodies Op. 79b
Serenade for Violin and Orchestra Op. 75
Romance for Violin and Orchestra Op. 42

Ursula Schoch (violin)
Neue Philharmonie Westfalen
Theo Wolters (conductor)


----------



## Atrahasis

*Lepo Sumera - Piece From The Year 1981
*Lauri Väinmaa, piano





Kadri-Ann Sumera, piano


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Beethoven, Symphonies Nos. 2 and 9*

I just picked this set up. I started with the 2nd Symphony. It seemed pretty middle-of-the-road, at least on my car speakers.

But on first listening, the 9th is stunning. The third movement has a wonderful lyricism. And at the beginning of the 4th movement, I could hear every instrument, and even every voice in the solo quartet at the end was distinct. I've only heard two symphonies in this set, but so far, the 9th alone is worth the price of admission.


----------



## bejart

Joseph Myslivecek (1737-1781): Flute Concerto in D Major

Ondrej Kukal directing the Prague Chamber Orchestra -- Vaclav Kunt, flute


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Beethoven, Piano Concerto No. 4*

I have these with Melvin Tan on fortepiano and Murray Perahia on pianoforte. I'm trying to figure out if I need another set.


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Manxfeeder

*Beethoven, Symphony No. 6*

I'm into the first movement, and so far, it's well played, with good sound, played with precision but not descending into the robotic.


----------



## ldiat




----------



## KenOC

Saint-Saens Cello Concerto No. 1. The 80-year old Neeme Jarvi conducts a fine performance with Truls Mork, one of my favorite cellists, doing the honors on that end. The CD (SACD) has other pieces, including an ultra-energetic "Africa" with Louis Lortie on the piano. All parties participate with vigor. Recommended.


----------



## Blancrocher

Shostakovich: String Quartets 14 & 15 (Fitzwilliam)


----------



## Guest

Brilliant playing with very good sound.


----------



## Casebearer

Ezra Pound - Le testament de Villon. Opera composed around 1924. Modern-time medievalism as a statement against impressionism.

"Rhythm is a FORM cut into TIME, as a design is determined (by) SPACE" (Wikipedia)


----------



## bejart

Mozart: Violin Sonata in E Flat, KV 481

Salvatore Accardo, violin -- Bruno Canino, piano


----------



## opus55

Weber: Der Freischütz

_Weikl|Vogel|Janowitz|Mathis|Adam|Schreier|Crass|Leib
Rundfunkchor Leipzig|Staatskapelle Dresden
Carlos Kleiber_


----------



## deprofundis

Im lisening to a Gesualdo cd again on naive but this cd special it featured obscur name in madrigal departement we have
- Filippo de Monte nice opening
than...(dramatic drum roll) we have....
-Pomponio nenna his madrigal sound akind to Gesualdo, i swear there is a connection between these two, some says Pomponio Nenna was a teacher to Gesualdo?(hypotetic i know).
After mister Nenna, we have a short madrigal by Giovan Domenico Montella 
Follow by 10 tracks of Gesualdo, the fameous moro lassos a nice instrumental piece called canzone del principe.
Ending and closing this cd we have Gesualdo best buddy Luzzasco Luzzachi so this is a special cd.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Schumann*: Kreisleriana; Kinderszenen
Alfred Brendel .


----------



## severance68

George Gershwin: Piano Concerto in F
Philippe Entremont, piano
Eugene Ormandy/Philadelphia Orchestra
Recorded January 4, 1967
Sony Classical, 1991 reissue

Entremont and Ormandy's way with the third movement always gets me!


----------



## Pugg

Rtnrlfy said:


> Scarlatti for those post-lunch doldrums:
> 
> View attachment 85268


No piano lover should be without this record. :tiphat:


----------



## Pugg

opus55 said:


> Weber: Der Freischütz
> 
> _Weikl|Vogel|Janowitz|Mathis|Adam|Schreier|Crass|Leib
> Rundfunkchor Leipzig|Staatskapelle Dresden
> Carlos Kleiber_


Underrated and neglected this wonderful opera :tiphat:


----------



## Pugg

*Renée Fleming; Homage *
The age of the Diva :tiphat:


----------



## deprofundis

*Josquin desprez aka Josquin* for friend and is clic, ha josquin what a wonderfull set of songs you have, from all mood type, what a great composer you were, your might and brilliance paralel de greatest aspect of human nature, im lisening to his songs on music d'abord than i will lisen to his missa Pangue Lingua and im having a sip of some irish wiskey called hmm Jameson it's sweet it fit whit the night , i had a good friend , he a communist im not but we are not edgy about politic he a plain communist and im some nihilistic wierdo, but i wont annoy him since beside being some communist he nice, just like the good chinese people , who care if there commies, if there that nice than i dont have a problem whit them there are among the nicest human species, i have fews chinese classical composers and i honor there music but yes.. Josquin music is that good and im not a drunk like my dad, i drink whit a friend , and my dad beside being a drunk a good person(you shawll not judge).


----------



## Xenakiboy




----------



## tortkis

Toru Takemitsu: Corona: Tokyo Realization - Jim O'Rourke (Columbia)









Takemitsu's graphic score piece, realized by Jim O'Rourke with piano, hammond organ, and fender rhodes. Recorded 2006.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Berlioz: Te Deum, Op. 22*

_John Aler (tenor), Mark Kruczek (organ)_

Voices of Ascension Chorus and Orchestra, Young Singers of Pennnsylvania, Dennis Keene


----------



## Xenakiboy

This is an example of why I love 20th century classical so much, its so beautiful and expressive in ways that you could never get in previous centuries. Really its a good example of why and how music is so powerful! :kiss:


----------



## Pugg

​
HAYDN; Symphony in D major, Hob. I:93 • Symphony in G major, Hob. I:94 "Surprise" • Symphony in C minor, Hob. I:95


----------



## Pugg

​
*Wagner; Die Walküre*

_Peter Hofmann (Siegmund), Jeannine Altmeyer (Sieglinde)_, Matti Salminen (Hunding), Gwyneth Jones (Brünnhilde), Donald McIntyre (Wotan), Hanna Schwarz (Fricka), Carmen Reppel (Gerhilde), Karen Middleton (Ortlinde), Gabriele Schnaut (Waltraute), Gwendolyn Killebrew (Schwertleite), Katie Clarke (Helmwige), Marga Schiml (Siegrune), Ilse Gramatzki (Grimgerde), Elisabeth Glauser (Rossweisse)
Boulez conducting


----------



## Guest

Pugg said:


> Underrated and neglected this wonderful opera :tiphat:


I really like this opera and recording very much.Kubelik is also very good.


----------



## Blancrocher

Grieg: Lyric Pieces (Gilels)


----------



## Pugg

​*Paganini* ; Violin concertos ( disc 1)
_Salvatore Accardo _


----------



## Dr Johnson

Symphony No. 1


----------



## Pugg

​*Antonio Soler:* Keyboard Sonatas Nos. 16-27

Keyboard Sonata No. 16 in E flat major
Keyboard Sonata No. 17 in E flat major
Keyboard Sonata No. 18 in C minor
Keyboard Sonata No. 19 in C minor
Keyboard Sonata No. 20 in C sharp minor
Keyboard Sonata No. 21 in C sharp minor
Keyboard Sonata No. 22 in D flat major
Keyboard Sonata No. 23 in D flat major
Keyboard Sonata No. 24 in D minor
Keyboard Sonata No. 25 in D minor
Keyboard Sonata No. 26 in E minor
Keyboard Sonata No. 27 in E minor

*Vestard Shimkus* (piano)


----------



## Rtnrlfy

One of my piano students is learning a piece that incorporates the theme from Mozart's Quartet in C Major (KV157) so I pulled this up for the drive home last night - lovely stuff so I decided to listen to the entire CD this morning:


----------



## bejart

Pietro Locatelli (1695-1764): Concerto Grosso in D Major, Op.1, No.9

Jaroslav Krecek directing the Capella Istropolitana


----------



## pmsummer

SYMPHONY NO.6
INTO THE TWILIGHT
SUMMER MUSIC
*Arnold Bax*
Royal Scottish National Orchestra
David Lloyd-Jones - conductor_

Naxos_


----------



## Pugg

*Rachmaninov*: Piano Concerto 2 - Paganini Variations
Raymond Lewenthal


----------



## Pugg

​
*Victor Herbert*;

Serenade for Strings, Op. 12
Pieces (7) for Violoncello & String Orchestra
Pieces (3) for String Orchestra

Maximilian Hornung (cello)

Südwestdeutsches Kammerorchester Pforzheim, Sebastian Tewinkel


----------



## realdealblues

*Franz Liszt
*Piano Concerto No. 1 in E-flat









Otto Klemperer/Philharmonia Orchestra
Pianist: Annie Fischer
*[Rec. 1962]**
*


----------



## Rtnrlfy

Richafort, Requiem (in memoriam Josquin Desprez):


----------



## severance68

Pugg said:


> *Rachmaninov*: Piano Concerto 2 - Paganini Variations
> Raymond Lewenthal


Ah -- another Rach 2 Concerto to consider! Your Westminster, Mercury Living Presence and Decca Phase 4 sets always have such intriguing selections. :tiphat:

Now if only I could afford any of them!


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1987.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Janacek: The Cunning Little Vixen
*
_Lucia Popp_ (Vixen), Dalibor Jedlicka (Forester), Richard Novak (Priest), Eva Randova (Fox), Vladimir Krejcik (Schoolmaster/Mosquito), Eva Zigmundova (Forester's Wife/Owl), Richard Novák (Badger)

Wiener Philharmoniker, _Charles Mackerras_



> "The first in the original astringent but atmospheric scoring. Mackerras is slightly less warmly idiomatic than his Czech rivals, but it's better sung." BBC Music Magazine, May 2008 *****





> "With a fine cast of native Czech-speakers headed by Lucia Popp's adorable Vixen and Eva Randová's assertively sung Fox, Sir Charles Mackerras's 1981 studio recording of the original Brno version remains my top choice for Janáček's magical celebration of nature and renewal." Katherine Cooper, Presto Classical, May 2014


----------



## Ariasexta

BWV32-34








BWV22-25

Directors: Nicolaus Harnoncourt, Gustav Leonhardt
Warner Classics









Giovanni Martino Cesare(late 16th century-1630) Musicali Melodie(1621)

Sacqueboutiers de Toulouse
Flora (Harmonia Mundi)

(Bach cantatas and early 17th centuery cornet music, all the opening choral pieces in Bachs canatas are the highlights by their own right. I do not really want to praise Bach too often, it is borderingly impolite to him.）


----------



## Vaneyes

Manxfeeder said:


> *Beethoven, Piano Concerto No. 4 {w. Fleisher & Szell}*
> 
> I have these with Melvin Tan on fortepiano and Murray Perahia on pianoforte. I'm trying to figure out if I need another set.
> 
> View attachment 85276


That's my favorite recorded LvB PC4. Re additional set(s), you might audition Lewis/Belohlavek. :tiphat:


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Beethoven, Symphonies Nos. 1 and 3*


----------



## Blancrocher

Bach: Sonatas for Violin and Viola da Gamba (Gould/Laredo/Rose)


----------



## elgar's ghost

Haydn part seven tonight.

Symphony no.96 in D [The Miracle] (1791), Symphony no.97 in C (1782), Symphony no.98 in B-flat (1792), Piano Sonata no.59 in E-flat (1789), Piano Sonata no.60 in C (1794), Piano Sonata no.61 in D (1794), Piano Sonata no.62 in E-flat (1794) and _Die Schöpfung_ - oratorio [Text: G. van Swieten] (1797-98):


----------



## Rtnrlfy

Indulging my love of theme/variations, especially Mozart's:


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## pmsummer

MIRACLES OF SANT'IAGO
_Medieval Chant & Polyphony for St. James_
*Codex Calixtinus composers*
Anonymous 4

_Harmonia Mundi_


----------



## worov

Discovered this little gem :


----------



## Dr Johnson

Symphony No. 4


----------



## realdealblues

*Alfred Brendel
Complete Philips Recordings
CD88









Ludwig Van Beethoven
*Cello Sonata #2 in G minor, Op. 5/2
Cello Sonata #4 in C, Op. 102/1
Cello Sonata #3 in A, Op. 69
12 Variations on "Ein Mädchen oder Weibchen" for Cello and Piano, Op. 66*
[Rec. 2003]
*Cello: Adrian Brendel

*CD89*









*Ludwig Van Beethoven
*12 Variations on "See the conquering hero comes" for Cello and Piano, WoO 45
Cello Sonata #5 in D, Op. 102/2
Cello Sonata #1 in F, Op. 5/1
7 Variations on "Bei Männern, welche Liebe fühlen", for Cello and Piano, WoO 46*
[Rec. 2004]
*Cello: Adrian Brendel


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Beethoven, Symphony No. 3*


----------



## realdealblues

*Alfred Brendel
Complete Philips Recordings
CD100*









*Ludwig Van Beethoven
*33 Piano Variations In C, Op.120 On A Waltz By Anton Diabelli, "Diabelli Variations"*
[Rec. 1976]*

*CD101*









*Ludwig Van Beethoven
*33 Piano Variations In C, Op.120 On A Waltz By Anton Diabelli, "Diabelli Variations"*
[Rec. 2001]*

*CD102*









*Ludwig Van Beethoven
*Piano Sonata No. 29 in B-flat, Op. 106 "Hammerklavier"
*[Rec. 1983]*
Piano Sonata No. 24 in F-sharp, Op. 78 "For Therese"*
[Rec. 1982]*


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Wellesz, Symphony No. 5*

One of my goals for this year was to go through all of Egon Wellesz's symphonies. I keep getting distracted. I made it through the first four, so here's No. 5.


----------



## ShropshireMoose

Joseph Horovitz: Fantasia on a theme of Couperin/String Quartets Nos. 4 and 5/Quartet for Oboe and Strings Carducci Quartet/Nicholas Daniel

Brahms: Piano Concerto No.1 in D Minor, Op.15 William Kapell/New York Philharmonic-Symphony Orchestra/Dimitri Mitropoulos
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No.3 in C, Op.26 William Kapell/New York Philharmonic-Symphony Orchestra/Leopold Stokowski

Joseph Horovitz was 90 last week, a refugee from Austria, he came to Britain in 1938 and has contributed greatly to our musical enjoyment over the years. This is a stunning disc of some of his chamber works. The 5th String Quartet (composed in 1969 and premiered by the Amadeus Quartet) is a particularly strong work, just over 15 minutes long, it is quite forthright and terse, and ultimately grabs you and takes you quite willingly with it, I love it. The Oboe Quartet is a sparkling delight, superbly played by the Carduccis and Nicholas Daniel. Highly recommended. 
This disc of live concert recordings of William Kapell can also be recommended without reservation, the Brahms 1st he never recorded commercially and this is a wonderful performance from 1953 in very good sound, as is the 1949 Prokofiev 3rd, which is even more exciting than his RCA recording with Dorati. The sound on this disc is every bit as good as his RCA records and anyone who loves his playing as I do should certainly consider it, if they haven't got it already. Wonderful stuff!!


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Tchaikovsky, Symphony No. 3*

I've been spurred to hear this by the Tchaikovsky, Symphony No. 3 thread.


----------



## millionrainbows

Mario Davidovsky, volume 3 (Bridge). Very satisfying music on all levels. What one must be aware of with Davidovsky is that he is the master of synchronizing pre-recorded taped electronic sounds with live performers. He has figured out a method of notating this, and conveying this to the performers, which seems to work perfectly: electronic events occur precisely in synch with percussion hits and other events. The music is written to exploit and show-off this aspect. The result is seamless, and one begins to wonder where the border is between "real" sounds and taped electronic sounds. For example, the performer hits a note on the glockenspiel, and the same note, taped, seems to sustain indefinitely. How did he do that? It's fun to be fooled. His music is positive, as well; I sense a certain childlike optimism and playfulness in it.












 Click to open expanded view


----------



## millionrainbows

GOOD NEWS! This collection contains Ralph Kirkpatrick's long-unavailable performance recording of Charles Ives' Concord Sonata, previously on vinyl only. I just discovered this fact, and thought I'd pass this fact on. The 10-CD set is reasonably priced, and would be well-worth adding to any collection of post-war avant garde music.


----------



## Xenakiboy

millionrainbows said:


> good news! This collection contains ralph kirkpatrick's long-unavailable performance recording of charles ives' concord sonata, previously on vinyl only. I just discovered this fact, and thought i'd pass this fact on. The 10-cd set is reasonably priced, and would be well-worth adding to any collection of post-war avant garde music.


stop making me want to get cash out of my pocket!!!!! ut: 
That's seriously nice though! :tiphat:


----------



## KenOC

Mie Miki plays Scarlatti sonatas on the accordion. An oldie but goodie, still around after all these years -- and deservedly so.


----------



## Atrahasis

*Edward Elgar's Cello Concerto*





_1st Movement of Elgar's Cello Concerto as performed by cellist Jacqueline Du Pre with 
Daniel Barenboim conducting the London Philharmonic in 1967._


----------



## Mahlerian

Bruckner: String Quintet in F, String Quartet in C minor
Fine Arts Quartet+1









Despite having been written when the composer was older than Mozart at his death, the Quartet here is a piece of juvenilia from before he developed his own style. It's decent enough, but nothing especially interesting. (The replacement Rondo included here isn't even as good as the first version.) The Quintet, on the other hand, is a fine work from Bruckner's maturity, with an adagio that equals those of the symphonies surrounding it.


----------



## George O

*In memoriam Kurt Leimer (1920-1974)*










Richard Strauss (1864-1949)

Panathenäenzung für Klavier und Orchester, op 74 (1926-1927)
-Kurt Leimer, piano
-Nürnberger Symphoniker / Günther Neidlinger

Metamorphosen Studie für 23 Solostreicher (1944-1945)
-Nürnberger Symphoniker / Leopold Hager

on Colosseum (Germany), from 1974

5 stars


----------



## TurnaboutVox

A round up from the last few days. I'll not bother to post again things I've posted here recently which are on 'repeat play'.

*Boulez
Livre pour quartet*
Quatuor Parisi [DG, 2000]










*Domenico Scarlatti
18 Piano sonatas *
Yevgeny Sudbin (piano) [BIS, 2005]

I'm not actually very 'taken' by this: the criticism that Sudbin makes Scarlatti sound like Chopin and Brahms is all too true. For goodness sake, you can hear that it was written for the harpsichord. And what's with "Piano" Sonatas? A bit of a dud.










*Alberic Magnard
Sonata pour violon et piano en sol majeur*
Paidassi, Wagschal
*Sonata pour violoncelle et piano en la majeur*
Thomas, Wagschal
[Timpani, 2014]


----------



## Atrahasis

*Veljo Tormis - Muistse mere laulud (Songs of the Ancient Sea)*


----------



## Xenakiboy

Love this guy:


----------



## Barbebleu

Another rare delight from the great John Williams accompanying the fantastic Greek singer Maria Farandouri in a programme of Theodorakis.


----------



## Atrahasis

*Veljo Tormis - Curse upon iron*
Tõnu Kaljuste; Nederlands Kamerkoor






Marvelous work!


----------



## Atrahasis

Xenakiboy said:


> Love this guy:


He is on my list... 
My "mysterious list" will be pretty long

P.S. I listened to Nono's work yesterday!


----------



## TurnaboutVox

*Pierre Boulez
Sur Incises*
Ensemble Intercontemporain, Bruno Mantovani


----------



## Xenakiboy

Atrahasis said:


> He is on my list...
> My "mysterious list" will be pretty long
> 
> P.S. I listened to Nono's work yesterday!


I haven't dug deep into his music yet but his works such as "La fabbrica illuminata" have been really impressive, with a very unique atmosphere! almost industrial-esque (like Luigi Russlo) at times.


----------



## D Smith

Mozart Serenade in D K 250. "Haffner." Roland Greutter/Wand/NDR. Delightful performance.


----------



## bejart

Haydn: Symphony No.49 in F Minor

Adam Fischer leading the Austro-Hungarian Haydn Orchestra


----------



## pmsummer

COMPOSITEUR DE MUSIQUE
*Erik Satie*
Teodoro Anzellotti - accordion
_
Winter & Winter_


----------



## Xenakiboy

I'm listening to music that appears to make other people's ears bleed but I LOVE it!






:tiphat:


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Debussy, Fantasie for Piano and Orchestra, Two Dances for Harp and Orchestra*

No ears bleeding over here .


----------



## pmsummer

AWAKE
*Judd Greenstein, Sean Friar, Missy Mazzoli, Mark Dancigars, David Crowell, Patrick Burke*
_Now Ensemble_
Alex Sopp - flute
Sara Budde - clarinet
Mark Dancigers - electric guitar
Logan Coale - double bass
Michael Mizrahi - piano_

New Amsterdam Records_


----------



## Xenakiboy

Manxfeeder said:


> *Debussy, Fantasie for Piano and Orchestra, Two Dances for Harp and Orchestra*
> 
> No ears bleeding over here .
> 
> View attachment 85323


Both are actually fantastic pieces. A bit of Debussy is always nice too!


----------



## bejart

Johann Nepomuk Hummel (1778-1837): Cello Sonata in A Major, Op.104

Charles Tunnel, cello -- Christine Croshaw, piano


----------



## tortkis

David Borden: The Continuing Story Of Counterpoint - Mother Mallard (Cuneiform Records, 1988-1991)























A monumental work of minimalism. I greatly enjoyed the three volumes throughout.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mozart;* Piano concertos 17 & 18
_Murray Perahia_


----------



## Pugg

TurnaboutVox said:


> A round up from the last few days. I'll not bother to post again things I've posted here recently which are on 'repeat play'.
> 
> *Domenico Scarlatti
> 18 Piano sonatas *
> Yevgeny Sudbin (piano) [BIS, 2005]
> 
> I'm not actually very 'taken' by this: the criticism that Sudbin makes Scarlatti sound like Chopin and Brahms is all too true. For goodness sake, you can hear that it was written for the harpsichord. And what's with "Piano" Sonatas? A bit of a dud.


Try his second Scarlatti album :tiphat:


----------



## Casebearer

Jean Schwarz, composer of electro-acoustic music/music concrète. I own his first release Anticycle II from 1974. This one is even better: Tchernobyl from the album Quatre Vingt (1995).


----------



## Pugg

​
*Shostakovich*iano Concerto No. 2 in F major, Op. 102

Dmitri Shostakovich Jr (piano)
Maxim Shostakovich

Chamber Symphony No. 5 for Strings in A flat major, Op. 118a (orch.Barshai)
Yuli Turovsky
I Musici de Montreal


----------



## Biwa

ja, vi elsker

Schola Cantorum
Forsvarets stabsmusikkorps
Ingar Bergby / Tone Bianca Sparre Dahl (conductor)


----------



## Pugg

*Vinyl Edition*

​
*Mahler: Symphony No. 8 *- Vinyl Edition

Symphony No. 8 in E flat major 'Symphony of a Thousand'

Heather Harper, Lucia Popp, Arleen Auger (sopranos), Yvonne Minton (mezzo), Helen Watts (contralto), Rene Kollo (tenor), John Shirley-Quirk (baritone), Martti Talvela (bass)

Chicago Symphony Orchestra, Wiener Sängerknaben, Wiener Staatsopernchor, *Sir Georg Solti*

_Presto Greatest Recordings

1970s_


----------



## CDs

Mendelssohn - Elijah


----------



## Xenakiboy

Bartok - String Quartet 2
One of those composers that are so close to my heart and who's harmonic language relates directly to my natural language as a composer myself. Also, the second movement is bleeping awesome isn't it!
When I heard it for the first time, years and years ago, I raced out and brought that complete string quartets box set faster than you can say "Hungarian folk music"! :lol:


----------



## DavidA

Bruckner Symphony 6 BPO / Karajan


----------



## Xenakiboy

Samuel Barber - Piano Concerto! 
I discovered this masterpiece last year and it still hasn't worn off its impressive quality. One of the best!


----------



## Pugg

​
*Fauré: Requiem*;Requiem, Op. 48

Ravelavane pour une infante défunte

_Kathleen Battle_ (soprano) & Andreas Schmidt (baritone)

Philharmonia Chorus & Philharmonia Orchestra, Carlo Maria Giulini:tiphat:


----------



## Xenakiboy

Now I'm listening to various piano pieces from Milton Babbitt, love it! I wish they would put together a Milton Babbitt greatest hits box set, could do with one of those!


----------



## Biwa

Benjamin Britten: Simple Symphony Op. 4
Grazyna Bacewicz: Concerto for String Orchestra
Terje Bjorklund: Carmina
Béla Bartok: Divertimento for Strings

TrondheimSolistene


----------



## Dr Johnson

For Elgar's birthday, the Pomp and Circumstance Marches.

Plus some (admittedly, fairly banal) home movie footage of Elgar:


----------



## Pugg

​
*Verdi: La Traviata
*
_Licia Albanese (Violetta Valéry), Jan Peerce (Alfredo Germont), Robert Merrill (Giorgio Germont)_

NBC Symphony Orchestra, Arturo Toscanini

_Recorded 1st December 1946 Live at NBC Studio 8H_


----------



## Xenakiboy

I feel like putting on Sonatas and Interludes (Cage) soon, because why the hell not? 

Serious though, it's quite a relaxing and sometimes mesmerising work isn't it! :tiphat:


----------



## JosefinaHW

Once Again.... Heinrich von Biber _The Violin Rosary Sonatas _Rachel Podger (Thanks to Senza Sordino)
Listening via AppleMusic

Brief video on _scordatura_ used in this music:


----------



## Barbebleu

Pugg said:


> ​
> *Mahler: Symphony No. 8 *- Vinyl Edition
> 
> Symphony No. 8 in E flat major 'Symphony of a Thousand'
> 
> Heather Harper, Lucia Popp, Arleen Auger (sopranos), Yvonne Minton (mezzo), Helen Watts (contralto), Rene Kollo (tenor), John Shirley-Quirk (baritone), Martti Talvela (bass)
> 
> Chicago Symphony Orchestra, Wiener Sängerknaben, Wiener Staatsopernchor, *Sir Georg Solti*
> 
> _Presto Greatest Recordings
> 
> 1970s_


Now you're talking. I must play my vinyl copy too.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mozart *: Concertos for two and three pianos
Perahia/ Lupu.


----------



## tonal

bejart said:


> Johann Nepomuk Hummel (1778-1837): Cello Sonata in A Major, Op.104
> 
> Charles Tunnel, cello -- Christine Croshaw, piano


I like the pianist off this Hummel disc, Christine Croshaw's new solo CD of piano music by Faure. The recording of the legendarily difficult Ballade op19 is superb

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Music-Gabr...r=1-1-mp3-albums-bar-strip-0&keywords=croshaw


----------



## Pugg

​
*Bottesini:*

Gran Duo Concertante for violin, double-bass & strings
Gran Concerto in F sharp minor
_First recording of the original version_

_Thomas Martin (double bass), José-Luis Garcia (violin) & Emma Johnson (clarinet)_
English Chamber Orchestra, Andrew Litton


----------



## Pugg

Barbebleu said:


> Now you're talking. I must play my vinyl copy too.


This one is a brand new re-release on 180 gram


----------



## Ariasexta

Georg Philipp Telemann(1681-1767)
Trauer-Actus
Konrad Junghaenel, Cantus Coelln (Künstler)
Harmonia Mundi 
(4 early cantatas by Telemann, with a heavy hue of mid 17th century idioms. There is also a beautiful setting of "Ach, Herr strafe mich nicht" here by Telemann.)








Nicolaus Kempis(1600-1676)

Ensemble Clematis
CD Publisher: Musica Ficta
(Nicolaus Kempis, a dutch composer from the time of Fresccobaldi, Dario Castello, here is a few intrumental and vocal works from his 3 surviving publications.)


----------



## bejart

Giuseppe Tartini (1697-1770): Violin Concerto in E Major, Op.2, No.6, D.46

Giovanni Guglielmo on violin with L'Arte Dell'Arco


----------



## Manxfeeder

Xenakiboy said:


> Now I'm listening to various piano pieces from Milton Babbitt, love it! I wish they would put together a Milton Babbitt greatest hits box set, could do with one of those!


At first I laughed, but on thinking about it, he does have some hits.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Dvorak, Violin Concerto*


----------



## Pugg

​
*Cavalli/ Monteverdi/ Mozart*; arias

_Frederica von Stade_


----------



## Blancrocher

Bruckner: Symphony 7 (Karajan)


----------



## Biwa

Joseph Haydn

String Quartets · op. 71, nos 1 - 3
Auryn Quartet


----------



## realdealblues

*Alfred Brendel
Complete Philips Recordings
CD111-Alfred Brendel: A Birthday Tribute*









*Johannes Brahms
*Piano Concerto #1 in D minor, Op. 15
*[Rec. 1985]
*Colin Davis/Bavarian Radio Symphony Orchestra*
**
CD112-Alfred Brendel: A Birthday Tribute*









*Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart
*Piano Concerto #25 in C, K. 503
*[Rec. 2002]*
Hans Zender/Southwest German Radio Symphony Orchestra
*
Ludwig Van Beethoven
*Piano Sonata #31 in A-flat, Op. 110*
[Rec. 2007]

Franz Schubert
*4 Impromptus Op. 142, D. 935 - No. 1 in F minor: Allegro moderato*
[Rec. 2007]
*


----------



## Pugg

​
*W.A. Mozart*: _String Quartet No. 17_ "The Hunt" et al.
(Emerson Quartet)


----------



## Rtnrlfy

I really wanted to like this - I've liked other works by Messaien - but so far it's just not for me. (I'll try again before I give up entirely - I really do want to expand my horizons!)









So I've moved on to this - still quite different from what I normally choose but not quite so... boisterous.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Donizetti: Lucia di Lammermoor*

_Beverly Sills, Carlo Bergonzi, Piero Cappuccilli, Justino Díaz
_
Ambrosian Opera Chorus & London Symphony Orchestra, _Thomas Schippers_


----------



## Oldhoosierdude

Symphony No. 1


----------



## Il_Penseroso




----------



## elgar's ghost

Mahlerian said:


> Bruckner: String Quintet in F, String Quartet in C minor
> Fine Arts Quartet+1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Despite having been written when the composer was older than Mozart at his death, the Quartet here is a piece of juvenilia from before he developed his own style. It's decent enough, but nothing especially interesting. (The replacement Rondo included here isn't even as good as the first version.) The Quintet, on the other hand, is a fine work from Bruckner's maturity, with an adagio that equals those of the symphonies surrounding it.


I agree with how fine the quintet is. As you probably know, Bruckner wrote an Intermezzo as an alternative to the scherzo at the behest of (I think) the director of the Vienna Conservatory who had his own quartet, and who was dissatisfied with the original movement. Although the Intermezzo is nice enough to listen to, I think the original movement hangs together better when considering the work as a whole.


----------



## Mahlerian

elgars ghost said:


> I agree with how fine the quintet is. As you probably know, Bruckner wrote an Intermezzo as an alternative to the scherzo at the behest of (I think) the director of the Vienna Conservatory who had his own quartet, and who was dissatisfied with the original movement. Although the Intermezzo is nice enough to listen to, I think the original movement hangs together better when considering the work as a whole.


Yes, the Intermezzo is also included on the same disc, after the Quintet and before the Quartet. I also prefer the original movement.


----------



## Arsakes

*Robert Schumann*

String Quartet No. 1-3
Piano Trio No. 1-3
Piano Quartet in E Flat-Major Op. 47

*Antonin Dvorak*

String Quartet No. 10-14 (including Slavonic and American Quartets)
Piano Quartet No. 1 and 2 (in D Major and E Flat-Major)

Some of the best chamber music composed ever.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Haydn part eight tonight.

Symphony no.99 in E-flat (1793), Symphony no.100 in G [_Military_] (1793 or 94), Symphony no.101 in D [_The Clock_] (1793 or 94), Piano Trio no.42 in E-flat (1797), Piano Trio no.43 in C (1797), Piano Trio no.44 in E (1797), Piano Trio no.45 in E-flat (1797) and Mass no.13 in B-flat [_Schöpfungsmesse_] (1801):


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 2012.


----------



## Atrahasis




----------



## deprofundis

Im currently lisening to my lastest purchased, i took a chance since it's ( darmatic drum rolls) *Capella de ministers Carles Magraner: Ars Antiqua*.It's from spain Barcelona, great rendition of orchestration, colorfull music may i dare says evolve for it's time, these cd are very strong among medieval record they make the era come alive in a festive mood , when someone close his eyes, the music paint a fasinating panorama, you dont wont to miss this released.


----------



## realdealblues

*Alfred Brendel
Complete Philips Recordings
CD87








*
*Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart
*Quintet for Piano, Oboe, Clarinet, Horn, and Bassoon in E Flat Major, K. 452
*[Rec. 1986]*
Heinz Holliger, Eduard Brunner, Hermann Baumann, Klaus Thunemann

*Ludwig Van Beethoven
* Quintet for Piano and Wind Quartet in E Flat Major, Op.16*
[Rec. 1986]*
Heinz Holliger, Eduard Brunner, Hermann Baumann, Klaus Thunemann

Great music and musicianship here on this disc!


----------



## Mahlerian

Sessions: Symphony No. 3
Royal Philharmonic Orchestra, cond. Buketoff









Shostakovich: Symphony No. 9, No. 5
Boston Symphony Orchestra, cond. Nelsons









The Boston Symphony plays beautifully under their new music director here. The music doesn't move me much, though.


----------



## Gordontrek

If you can't tell I've been on a Bernstein tear lately. I've really started to fall in love with his music. This is one of my favorites. I actually arranged this for brass quintet a few weeks ago.


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1995, 1996.


----------



## DavidA

Beethoven Symphonies 5 & 7 

VPO / C Kleiber

Phenomenal!


----------



## Dr Johnson

Another one for Elgar's birthday.


----------



## deprofundis

Im currently lisening to the following:

*Guillaume de Machaut: Messe de notre dame ensemble Graindelavoix*.I would like to thanks TC menbers for showing to me this ensemble, it's lovely, even if i had it 2 copie one on naxos one on brilliant, this cd manage to entertain me, than on whit the 3rd record purchased of the day well i have a lute cd called* Elyzabethan Pavans*: featuring big name like Dowland ,John johnson and other , some remain anonymous, this is on brilliant.


----------



## Vronsky

*Widor: Symphony No.5 & Vierne: Carillon de Westminster| Foss: Baroque variations*










Charles-Marie Widor: Symphony No.5
Louis Vierne: Carillon de Westminster
Simon Preston










Lukas Foss: Baroque Variations
Buffalo Philharmonic Orchestra *·* Lukas Foss


----------



## Atrahasis

*Buxtehude - Alleluia*






Currently raining here, so this is a fine music for a rainy night.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

*Ravel - Piano Works 
Gaspard de la nuit
Valses nobles et sentimentales
Jeux d'eau
Miroirs*
Pascal Rogé (Piano) [Decca, rec. 1974, CD 1994]


----------



## Guest

The "Encores" disc. Rather dry, boxy sound does not diminish his astonishing playing.


----------



## schigolch




----------



## Atrahasis

*Sibelius: Night Ride and Sunrise*


----------



## bejart

Mozart: Piano Concerto No.22 in E Flat, KV 482

Jeffrey Tate conducting the English Chamber Orchestra -- Mitsuko Uchida, piano


----------



## D Smith

My response to another thread. Two Eroicas back to back! Nothing superficial here, just exceptional music and music making.

Bernstein/NYP (60s)










Karajan/Berlin (80s)


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

I was listening to Holst's Planets the other day and found myself wondering about any other music he had composed. Being a lover of vocal music and Janet Baker I picked up this disc... and so far find it to be quite enthralling.


----------



## TwoFlutesOneTrumpet

One of my favorite Eroicas. Slower than you're used to but it sounds wonderful nevertheless. The dissonant climax in the 1st movement development is the best I've ever heard. It was originally released on LP and the sound is warm and lush and full. This is turning into one of my desert island CDs.


----------



## Xenakiboy

What happens when you combined the atoms of Varese, Webern and Stravinsky onto a pony inside a piano as you listen to it grow?


----------



## Xenakiboy

Right now I'm listening to Sorabji's Organ Symphony, it is an amazingly dense work, love it to bits!!


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1987.


----------



## Vaneyes

Taxiing to the runway, inspired by SLGO. Recorded 1974.


----------



## SixFootScowl




----------



## bejart

Domenico Cimarosa (1749-1801): Piano Sonata in C Major

Donatella Failoni, piano


----------



## Pugg

​
SCHUMANN; Symphony No. 1 in B-flat major, op. 38 "Spring" • Symphony No. 2 in C major, op. 61


----------



## Pugg

bejart said:


> Mozart: Piano Concerto No.22 in E Flat, KV 482
> 
> Jeffrey Tate conducting the English Chamber Orchestra -- Mitsuko Uchida, piano


Wonderful playing by Uchida .:tiphat:


----------



## Pugg

​*Schubert*: Arpeggione Sonata in A minor*;
*Schumann*: Fantasiestücke; Drei Romanzen; Cello Concerto
Gendron/Françaix*/OSR/Ansermet


----------



## Casebearer

Of all the lesser known composers I own some music from that I want to share Youtube almost never turns up with anything more than a few video's. In this case I wanted to share Six Song Cycles by the Finnish composer Seppo Nummi. All I can find on him are these (also beautiful) works:






and


----------



## Xenakiboy

I'm listening to my pal Gerard Grisey's - Les Espaces Acoustiques! I keep loving this more and more, it's quite perfect actually! :kiss:


----------



## Pugg

​*Ian Bosrtidge: The English songbook.*

Very stiff upper lip but still wonderful singing.:tiphat:


----------



## senza sordino

Prokofiev Piano concerti 1&3, Bartok PC 3
View attachment 85346

Prokofiev Symphonies 3&7
View attachment 85347

Prokofiev Violin Sonatas and Five Melodies 
View attachment 85348

Prokofiev cello concerto in Em, op 58, Shostakovich Cello Concerto no 1
View attachment 85349

Prokofiev and Shostakovich violin concerti no 2
View attachment 85350


Five terrific albums. I hadn't listened to the DSCH vc no 2 in a few years. It might not be as strong as his first violin concerto but it shouldn't be ignored by me, or others. I adore the Prokofiev violin sonatas. I don't listen to many piano concerti but every time I do I say to myself, why don't I listen to more piano concerti? Got to love the third piano concerto of Prokofiev.


----------



## CDs

Thought I'd pull out Beethoven's Symphony # 3 since in another thread there has been a debate about him and his _Eroica_ symphony.

Charles Mackerras
Scottish Chamber Orchestra


----------



## Xenakiboy

Just listened to Elliott Carters Concerto For Orchestra which is amazing, so epic!


----------



## tortkis

Jesús Rueda: String Quartets - KNM Streichquartett (Kairos, 2010)









String Quartet No. 1 (1990)
String Quartet No. 2 "Desde las sombras" (2003)
String Quartet No. 3 "Islas" (2004)

https://www.kairos-music.com/cds/0013122kai

Finally, available for download. Highly tense no. 1, quiet, delicate no. 2 (the last movement is quite beautiful) and grandiose no. 3. Every piece is fascinating.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Suppe*: _Extremum Judicium (Requiem Oratorio)
_
Wilfried Zelinka (bass), Margareta Klobucar (soprano), Dshamilja Kaiser (alto), Taylan Reinhard (tenor)
Choir and Extra-Choir of Oper Graz & Grazer Philharmonisches Orchester, Adriano Martinolli


----------



## Pugg

​
*Gounod: Faust*

_Placido Domingo (Faust), Mirella Freni (Marguerite), Nicolai Ghiaurov (Méphistophélès)_, Michele Command (Siebel), Thomas Allen (Valentin), Marc Vento (Wagner)

Orchestre et Choeur de l'Opéra national de Paris, Georges Pretre.

Stunning cast :tiphat:


----------



## ArtMusic

Cantatas by the great Telemann,


----------



## Pugg

​
*Duparc: Mélodies *

Léopold Simoneau


----------



## Pugg

​*Jonas Kaufmann*: _You are the world to me _


----------



## Rtnrlfy

Starting off my Friday with some Stephen Heller:









Downloaded the score from IMSLP - it looks so innocuous but lots to chew on musically.


----------



## bejart

Arcangelo Corelli (1653-1713): Concerto Grosso in C Minor, Op.6, No.3

Robert Salter directing the Guildhall String Ensemble


----------



## Pugg

​
*Lebrun* ;

Oboe Concerto No. 1 in D minor
Oboe Concerto No. 2 in G minor
Oboe Concerto No. 4 in B flat minor

*Bart Schneemann* (oboe)

Radio Chamber Orchestra, _Jan Willem de Vriend_


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Beethoven, Piano Concerto No. 1*

I don't care much for Norrington's Beethoven symphony cycle, but Melvin Tan makes a great case for authentic instruments in his fortepiano playing.


----------



## Pugg

​*Yevgeny Sudbin plays Scarlatti *:tiphat:


----------



## D Smith

Rautavaara: Cantus Arcticus, Pommer/Leipzig Radio Symphony. Very evocative concerto for birds and orchestra. It took me a while to get into this piece, but quite worthwhile.


----------



## Ariasexta

The links is down again, so just post a part of tracklist playing just now on my winamp.( Leaving out tracks from the 2nd untill the 54th)

1.Carissimi:Motet Cum reverteretur David, Concerto delle Donne
...............

54. Sainte Colombe: Concert for 2 equal bass viols No. 27, Jordi Savall
55. Nisi Dominus by Henri Dumont, Oliver schnebeeli 
56. JS Bachs motet, Fuerchte dich nicht, ich bin bei dir BWV228, David Willcocks
57. Rameau:Les Sauvages, Albert Fuller(Harpsichord)
58. Rameau:Gavottes avec six doubles Albert Fuller
59: JS Bach: Motet BWV 230, Lobet den Herrn alle Heiden, David Willcocks
60-64: Marc-Antoine Charpentier: Grand motet, Super flumina Babylonis, Olivier Schnebeeli
65:F.Couperin: Les baricades misterieuses, Christophe Rousset
66. JS Bach: Ciaccona, Bob Van Asperen(Harpsichord)
67-72. Philipp Erlebach: Siehe, um Trost war mir sehr bange, Ludge Remy
73.Heinrich Schutz: Paratum cor meum for single soprano, Monika Mauch sings, Musica Fiata directed by Roland Wilson.

It is now 22:44 pm here with the track 59 playing. So tonight ends with Schutz, started with Carissimis since 1: 00PM, there were several hours of breaks.


----------



## Blancrocher

Schumann: Symphonic Etudes, etc. (Richter)


----------



## Guest

Pugg said:


> ​*Yevgeny Sudbin plays Scarlatti *:tiphat:


If you aren't careful, you're going to wear out that CD!


----------



## Pugg

​
*Haydn: The Creation*

_Gundula Janowitz, Christa Ludwig, Fritz Wunderlich,_ Werner Krenn, Walter Berry, Dietrich Fischer-Dieskau

Wiener Singverein & Berliner Philharmoniker, _Herbert von Karajan_


----------



## Marinera

*Gerard Souzay* Schubert lieder with J. Bonneau piano , and D.Baldwin piano


----------



## SixFootScowl

Manxfeeder said:


> *Beethoven, Piano Concerto No. 1*
> 
> I don't care much for Norrington's Beethoven symphony cycle, but Melvin Tan makes a great case for authentic instruments in his fortepiano playing.


I have that set. Creepy cover image.


----------



## Conglomerate




----------



## elgar's ghost

Ninth and final part of my Haydn listening tonight and tomorrow.

Symphony no.102 in B-flat (1794), Symphony no.103 in E-flat [_Drumroll_] (1795), Symphony no.104 in D [_London_] (1795), Mass no.14 in B-flat [_Harmoniemesse_] (1802), String Quartet no.66 in G op.77 no.1 (1799), String Quartet no.67 in F op.77 no.2 (1799) and String Quartet no.68 in D-minor (1803 inc.):


----------



## Rtnrlfy

Some guitar to carry me through the middle of the day. Some of the tracks on this remind me a bit of listening to dusty, slightly warped LPs back when I was young and foolish enough to put the record player by a window.  Not complaining, mind you - I'd rather have crackly recordings from the old days than none.

Masters of the Guitar, Vol. 2 (Idis)


----------



## clockworkmurderer

Chopin's Piano Concerto No 1, played by Sequeira Costa and the Royal Philharmonic of London.

Beautiful.


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1992.


----------



## Rtnrlfy

Alternating piano and guitar today, I guess - I was in the mood for some Edward MacDowell:


----------



## DavidA

Beethoven Symphony 9

BPO / Karajan (63)

This is a simply wonderful interpretation - 'drunk with fire!'


----------



## clavichorder

Live listening experience: I heard Shostakovich Symphony 4 last night at Seattle Symphony, in a program with Stravinsky Symphony of Psalms. Both were great and certainly not works I know every moment of, which is ideal for a live experience unless you are able to treat such works as unfamiliar(something I hope to do pretty consistently one day). 

The 4th is a rare monster and apparently this was the 2nd time in history that it has hit Benaroya Hall(last time was in the 80s). It was powerful, thrilling, and engaging on so many levels apart from the really visceral level of surprise induced goosebumps, and being hypnotic in spots. Morlot conducted, and he has been criticized for 'frenching up' the 'backboned' and powerful german and soviet works. But this was still an amazing experience and he may have done exactly as he often does to some listeners. It's all about hearing things fresh. I think Seattle needs more medicine like Shostakovich 4, which almost seems to me to have profound social relevance to this day, especially candidly performed in a concert hall on semi unsuspecting audiences. The Stravinsky symphony was well programmed with it, being a more purely subtle work by comparison, but having it's own 'truthfulness' to add to the meat of the program.


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

I'm still listening to a good deal of Russian symphonies (which fall outside my usual listening). I have been a long fan of Rimsky-Korsakov... but this is my first real listen to his symphonies.


----------



## Blancrocher

Prokofiev: Piano Concerto 5, Piano Sonata 8 (Richter/Rowicki); Bach/Gubaidulina: Violin Concertos (Mutter/Gergiev)


----------



## Xenakiboy

Incredible again Elliot, I could listen to this all day!!!


----------



## Xenakiboy

Not my go-to composer, the majority of it honestly doesn't appeal to me but Iannis seemed to like the 7th, so there I go!


----------



## AClockworkOrange

CD6 of the Hagen Quartet's survey of Mozart's String Quartets, consisting of:
- Quartet in A major K.464
- Quartet in C major K.465 'Dissonance'
- Five Four-Part Fugues K.405 from J.S. Bach's Well Tempered Klavier II
- Adagio & Fugue K.546

I seem to be listening backwards to Mozart's Quartets but I arrived at Haydn's with some of the later String Quartets too (Op.76) and in both cases I have become hooked.

Mozart is certainly a compelling Composer for String Quartet.


----------



## Atrahasis

*03:00!!!!*

*Vladimir Pavlovich Pasyukov (Pasjukov) * - _basso profondo _


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Beethoven, Symphony No. 3*


----------



## Blancrocher

Shostakovich: Preludes and Fugues (Scherbakov)


----------



## Guest

"Live at Carnegie Hall II." This live recording has vastly better sound than the studio ones. His playing is so amazing. "Rhapsodie Espangole" is a little less incendiary than on his old Melodyia studio recording made in the 60s, but plenty of sparks fly.


----------



## Alfacharger

Strauss and Bach.


----------



## D Smith

Rachmaninov: Piano Concerto No. 2. Grimaud/Ashkenazy/Philharmonia. This is an unusual recording. Grimaud is intensely lyrical and delivers a virtuoso performance. But the piano is quite forward at the expense of the orchestra. Perhaps Ashkenazy was giving Grimaud lots of space? It's an excellent recording, but I prefer the old fashioned approach perhaps a bit more with a big orchestra; Graffman/Bernstein remains my favourite. The real standout on this CD though is the Corelli Variations. Grimaud gives an incandescent performance. Recommended as a viable, outstanding alternative reading of a well known work and for the Corelli.


----------



## Xenakiboy

Listening to this, which in musical terms is poly-stylistic but lets see if anybody notices any of these orchestral tunes?


----------



## Jeff W

*In which the Saturday Symphony is little early*

There is a little peace and quiet around for the first time in a while!









Sebastian, who turned one month old on the first, is finally asleep. Time to get some listening in!

View attachment 85385


Gustav Mahler's Symphony No. 10 as completed by Deryck Cooke. Daniel Harding conducts the Wiener Philharmoniker. As expressed in the Saturday Symphony thread, I've never heard a completion of this symphony, so this one is completely new to me!


----------



## Pugg

​
*Haydn:* _Leif Ove Andsnes_ (piano)
Keyboard Concerto No. 3 in F major with French horns and strings, Hob.XVIII:3
Keyboard Concerto No. 4 in G major, Hob.XVIII:4
Keyboard Concerto No. 11 in D major, HobXVIII:11

Norwegian Chamber Orchestra


----------



## Pugg

Alfacharger said:


> Strauss and Bach.


Two extremes next to each other:tiphat:


----------



## Xenakiboy

Schnittke - Concerto Grosso no 1

I could say this piece and I have a history! :kiss:


----------



## Pugg

Kontrapunctus said:


> If you aren't careful, you're going to wear out that CD!


I have a reserve copy, kidding.
I made 5 people very happy already with the CD, as a present .


----------



## Pugg

​
_Transcriptions & Paraphrases for Piano _(arr. F. Noack)

Liadov:The Enchanted Lake, Op. 62

Rachmaninov:Aleko: suite

Rimsky Korsakov:Scheherazade, Op. 35

Tchaikovsky:Swan Lake, Op. 20 Suite

*Florian Noack* (piano)


----------



## JosefinaHW

Bruckner,_ Symphony No. 5 in B Flat major_ and _Symphony No. 8 in C minor_ both remastered, Otto Klemperer, Philharmonia Orchestra


----------



## Casebearer

Atrahasis said:


> *03:00!!!!*
> 
> *Vladimir Pavlovich Pasyukov (Pasjukov) * - _basso profondo _


Beautiful and a very very profound bass. Do you know Nicholas Tichomiroff/Tikhomiroff? His voice is maybe even better.

On this page you can download the music from a Philips EP I have of him from the 1950's:
http://satyrlp.blogspot.nl/2012/06/russisch-orthodoxe-kerk-philips-1954.html

Metairie Road found it for me. I've checked it. It's safe.


----------



## Casebearer

I'm listening to Paul Méfano's Gradiva. Personally I haven't heard anything like this before. Very beautiful and poetic. 
Méfano is a French composer who studied with Milhaud and later Boulez, Pousseur, Messiaen. He's described as a post-spectralist.


----------



## Pugg

​*Britten*:

The Holy Sonnets of John Donne, Op. 35
A Poison Tree (Blake)
When you're feeling like expressing your affection (Auden)
Not even summer yet (Burra)
The Red Cockatoo (Waley)
Wild with passion (Beddoes)
Cradle Song for Eleanor (MacNeice)
Birthday Song for Erwin (Duncan)
Um Mitternacht(Goethe)
Night covers up the rigid land (No. 2 from Fish in the Unruffled Lakes)
Fish in the Unruffled Lakes (No. 4 from Fish in the Unruffled Lakes)
To lie flat on the back with the knees flexed (No. 1 from Fish in the Unruffled Lakes)
Evening, Morning, Night from Ronald Duncan's 'This Way to the Tomb'
Three realizations from Harmonia Sacra

*Ian Bostridge (tenor) & Graham Johnson (piano)*


----------



## Guest

Pugg said:


> I have a reserve copy, kidding.
> I made 5 people very happy already with the CD, as a present .


My teacher loved his new Medtner/Rachmaninov disc, so I might give her this one next, even though she prefers Romantic era music. I don't see how any pianist or pianophile could not like it regardless of the material.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Haydn; The Seasons.*
_Janowitz/Hollweg/Berry.
Herbert von Karajan _conducting .


----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## TurnaboutVox

^^^ That Bostridge / Johnson disc of Britten songs is a favourite of mine, Pugg. One of the things I've learned over the past year is that Britten was a very good, and often delightfully quirky, setter of texts to music.
*

Ravel - Piano Works II
Sonatine
Le Tombeau de Couperin
Prelude
Menuet sur le nom d'Haydn
A la maniere de Borodine
Menuet antique
Pavane pour une infante defunte
A la maniere de Chabrier
Ma mere l'oye*
Pascal Rogé (Piano) [Deccca, rec. 1974]


----------



## Xenakiboy

What should I listen to next of these composers:

A. Varese 
B. Stalling 
C. Schoenberg 
D. Carter 
E. Brahms 
F. Mahler 
H. Kagel 

Your choice?


----------



## Dr Johnson

Varese. .


----------



## ShropshireMoose

Ketelbey: In a Monastery Garden/In the Mystic Land of Egypt/Bells Across The Meadows/Sanctuary of the Heart/The Ploughman Homeward Plods His Weary Way/In a Chinese Temple Garden/Bank Holiday ('Appy 'Ampstead) New Symphony Orchestra of London and Chorus/Stanford Robinson

A most enjoyable collection of Ketelbey's delightful compositions, wonderfully conducted by Stanford Robinson. I have loved Ketelbey's music for most of my life, we had a copy of "In a Persian Market" in the piano stool at home, and I remember singing the choral version of "Sanctuary of the Heart" in the Sunday School Anniversary when I was seven!! This collection, along with those by Robert Sharples and John Lanchbery are the best to go for if you want the pieces played with full understanding. The Lanchbery is definitely the finest of more recent times (in fact it's one of the finest of any time!), some others are rather lacklustre and show a distinct lack of understanding of style.


----------



## Xenakiboy

Dr Johnson said:


> Varese. .


Name a piece (I have "the complete works")


----------



## Dr Johnson

Density 21.5


----------



## Xenakiboy

Dr Johnson said:


> Density 21.5


I feel ironically coincidental now because I listened to Density 21.5 and Hyperprism early today, I'll listen to it again now!

Any other pieces you think I should listen to? Surprise me!


----------



## Pugg

​
*Verdi: Don Carlo*

_Nicolai Ghiaurov (Filippo II), Jose Carreras (Don Carlo), Mirella Freni (Elisabetta), Agnes Baltsa (Eboli)_, Ruggero Raimondi (Il Grande Inquisitore), Piero Cappuccilli (Rodrigo), Edita Gruberova (Tebaldo), Jose van Dam (Un Frate), Horst Nitsche (Il Conte di Lerma), Carlo Meletti (Un Araldo Reale), Barbara Hendricks (Una voce dal cielo)

Berliner Philharmoniker, _Herbert von Karajan_



> 2010 edition Penguin guide
> 
> ****
> 
> "Karajan's characteristic choice of singers for refinement of voice rather than sheer size consistently pays off. Both Carreras and Freni are most moving. Baltsa is a superlative Eboli and Cappuccilli an affecting Rodrigo...[a] uniquely taut account, full of panache."


----------



## Dr Johnson

Xenakiboy said:


> I feel ironically coincidental now because I listened to *Density 21.5* and Hyperprism early today, I'll listen to it again now!
> 
> Any other pieces you think I should listen to? Surprise me!


Ecuatorial.

Sorry I chose a piece you'd already heard!


----------



## Xenakiboy

Dr Johnson said:


> Ecuatorial.
> 
> Sorry I chose a piece you'd already heard!


Well of course I've already heard it, I own it. But thanks! 
Varese is a surprisingly groovy composer to listen to, no wonder he's influenced everyone from Messiaen to Zappa to Boulez to Xenakis, he's my idea of what top 40 radio should be!! :tiphat:


----------



## Xenakiboy

By the way, I love the use of organ in Ecuatorial! It's very satisfying!


----------



## Dr Johnson

Xenakiboy said:


> By the way, I love the use of organ in Ecuatorial! It's very satisfying!


You've got me at it now. 










Ecuatorial.


----------



## Xenakiboy

Dr Johnson said:


> You've got me at it now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ecuatorial.


I'm sorry.....then I'm not sorry 

Anyway, after Varese what should I listen to? Do you have a suggestion that I might not know? :tiphat:


----------



## Dr Johnson

Xenakiboy said:


> I'm sorry.....then I'm not sorry
> 
> *Anyway, after Varese what should I listen to? Do you have a suggestion that I might not know?* :tiphat:


Maybe it should be someone else's turn. I don't want to hog your aleatory listening process.


----------



## Biwa

Franz Liszt: Hungarian Rhapsodies Nos. 1-6
George Enesco: Romanian Rhapsody No. 1

London Symphony Orchestra
Antal Dorati (conductor)


----------



## Xenakiboy

Dr Johnson said:


> Maybe it should be someone else's turn. I don't want to hog your aleatory listening process.




I think it's time for Pugg, Mahlerian and Dogen to stumble upon this post and share some of their wisdom? 
But then if anyone else has ideas? :tiphat:


----------



## Xenakiboy

Dr Johnson said:


> aleatory listening process.


It's actually Stochastic mate, get it right! ut:


----------



## Dr Johnson

Xenakiboy said:


> It's actually *Stochastic,* mate, get it right! ut:


Either way, it's random.


----------



## Xenakiboy

Dr Johnson said:


> Either way, it's random.


It's because I'm Xenakiboy, and Stochastic music is a big part of my cultural heritage  :tiphat:


----------



## Xenakiboy

Sorry, after Ecuatorial, Ionisation and Deserts played. 
Now I've got out my CD of Xenakis' Orchestral Music Volume 5, except I'm skipping track 1&2 because over the years I've listened to them *too* much (out of obsession)


----------



## Arsakes

*Ludwig van Beethoven*

Piano Trio D-dur Op. 70 No. 1 'Geister Trio' and No. 2
Piano Trio B-dur Op. 97 'Erzherzogs-Trio'
Piano Trio in E-flat major, WoO 38

*Franz Berwald*

Symphonies No.1-4
Elfentanz, Op.39


----------



## Arsakes

Also listened to several of my favorites from

*Franz Joseph Haydn*

Symphony No. 26 in D minor, 'Lamentatione'
Symphony No. 35 in B flat major
Symphony No. 44 in E minor, 'Trauer'
Symphony No. 49 in F minor, 'La passione'
Symphony No. 53 in D major 'L'Imperiale'
Symphony No. 59 in A major, 'Feuer'
Symphony No. 60 in C major 'Il Distratto'

The best of Haydn's middle era symphonies, that I recommend for those listeners new to master Haydn. :angel:


----------



## Guest

Sumera
Cello Concerto

Estonian National Symphony Orchestra, Järvi.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mozart*: Symphonies 39 & 41
Leinsdorf


----------



## TurnaboutVox

Although I'm outside the "trio of wisdom" , Mauricio Kagel next, Xenakiboy?

Saturday morning's first offering -

*Debussy - songs
Nuit d'étoiles L2
Fleur des blés L16
Voici que le printemps (Romance) L56
Mandoline L43	
Cinq Poèmes de Baudelaire L70
Les angélus L88
Romances L65
Trois Mélodies L85
Fêtes galantes Series II L114
Trois Ballades de François Villon L126*
Christopher Maltman, baritone; Malcolm Martineau, piano [Hyperion, 2001]

An excellent disc of Debussy songs, up to the usual Hyperion standard. My new disc for thisweek.


----------



## Il_Penseroso

Beethoven The Diabelli Variations / Rudolf Serkin (my vinyl archive)


----------



## Pugg

​
*Liszt*:Malédiction, S121 Op. 452

Piano Concerto No. 1 in E flat major, S124

Piano Concerto No. 2 in A major, S125

_Alexandre Kantorow _(piano)

Tapiola Sinfonietta, Jean-Jacques Kantorow


----------



## Pugg

​
*Respighi*: Ancient Airs and Dances

_Antal Dorati_


----------



## jim prideaux

spent last week holed up in a less then seasonal northern France,mostly listening to jazz (Stanko,Katche and Stenson) but at one point I returned to Schumann's symphonies as recorded by Sawallisch and the Staatskapelle Dresden-as I have probably already pointed out-the more I listen to these recordings the more I understand why so much fuss is made about them........earlier this morning I listened to the Flor/Bamberger recordings of Mendelssohn's 4th and 5th symphonies and it appears to be the same case!!!!

Sibelius-En Saga-as recorded by Jarvi and the Gothenburg S.O.


----------



## Atrahasis

*Scriabin: Le Poème de l'extase*
(The Poem of Ecstasy)

*Kirill Petrenko*, _conductor_






Oh, I wish there is a full-length concert...


----------



## Biwa

Luciano Berio (1925-2003)

Sinfonia for eight solo voices and orchestra (1968/9)
Calmo - in memoriam Bruno Maderna for mezzo-soprano and 22 instruments (1974)
Quattro versioni originali della "Ritirata notturna di Madrid", for orchestra (1975) superimposed and transcribed from the Ritirata by Boccherini

Virpi Räisänen, mezzo-soprano (Calmo)
Mirjam Solomon & Annika Fuhrmann, sopranos
Jutta Seppinen & Pasi Hyökki, altos
Simo Mäkinen & Paavo Hyökki, tenors
Taavi Oramo & Sampo Haapaniemi, basses
Finnish Radio Symphony Orchestra
Hannu Lintu


----------



## Pugg

​*Vivaldi; Violin concertos* ( disc 2)
Yehudi Menuhin


----------



## worov

I can't get enough of this :


----------



## CDs

Mozart Symphonies 35 & 36
Charles Mackerras 
Scottish Chamber Orchestra


----------



## Blancrocher

Ligeti: Cello Concerto, Piano Concerto, Chamber Concerto (Eötvös)


----------



## Vasks

_I understand it's rarity due to the story, large orchestral force and lack of catchy tunes, but it's still a fun listen_


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Saint-Saens, Symphony No. 3*


----------



## Pugg

​ *Verdi; I Vespri Siciliani*

recorded in 1973

Sherrill Milnes (Guido di Montforte), Plácido Domingo (Arrigo), Martina Arroyo (Elena), Terence Sharpe (Il Sire di Bethume), Ruggero Raimondi (Giovanni da Procida), Richard Van Allan (Il Conte Vaudemont), Maria Ewing (Ninetta), Leo Goeke (Danieli), Kenneth Collins (Tebaldo), James Morris (Roberto), Alan Byers (Manfredo)

New Philharmonia Orchestra, John Alldis Choir, James Levine


----------



## bejart

Hyacinthe Jadin (1776-1800): String Quartet in B Flat, Op.1, No.1

Quatour Cambini of Paris: Julien Chauvin and Karine Crocquenoy, violins -- Cecile Brossard, viola -- Atsushi Sakai, cello


----------



## Blancrocher

Schumann: Waldszenen, Fantasiestücke, etc. (Richter)


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Saint-Saens, Symphony No. 1*


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Berwald, Sinfonie singuliere*


----------



## D Smith

For Saturday Symphony: Mahler Symphony No. 10. Chailly/RSO Berlin. I'm quite familiar with the Adagio from Mahler's 10th and nearly turned this recording off after the first movement. Where I expected the sublime, this performance by Chailly came across as harsh and trite and quite frankly, bad. I persevered, however, and the other 4 movements were better than the first. I will certainly listen to the Harding/Vienna recording recommended by other TC'ers when I have the time as I think the reconstruction has merit.


----------



## clockworkmurderer

Peter Hurford's energetic recording of Bach's Orgelbuchlein


----------



## severance68

Shostakovich: Symphony No. 10
Eugene Ormandy/The Philadelphia Orchestra
Recorded April 10-18, 1968 at Town Hall, Philadelphia
Sony (Essential Classics Series), 1996 reissue


----------



## bejart

Ignaz Pleyel (1757-1831): Clarinet Concerto No.2 in B Flat, Ben 104

Sebastian Tewinkel conducting the Southwest German Chamber Orchestra of Pforzheim -- Dieter Klocker, clarinet


----------



## deprofundis

Im lisening to *Guillaume de Machaut *cd - messe de notre dame of graindelavoix and i came to the conclusion this version of Machaut fameous work sound a tad more middle east, it's kinda cool, you guys should lisen to this but it require multiple lisen, to trully appreciated and get into the music.


----------



## Reichstag aus LICHT

Dr Johnson said:


> Density 21.5


Didn't that go platinum?


----------



## Dr Johnson

Reichstag aus LICHT said:


> Didn't that go platinum?


Your coat is waiting for you, sir. :lol:


----------



## elgar's ghost

Samuel Barber part one this evening and tomorrow.

_Three Sketches_ for piano WoO (1923-24), Seven early songs WoO (1924-35), Three Songs op.2 (1927-34), _Dover Beach_ - song for voice and string quartet op.3 (1931), Overture - _The School for Scandal_ op.5 (1931), Symphony no.1 op.9 (1935-36 - rev, 1943), Three Songs op.10 (1935-36), Adagio for Strings op.11a (1937), _First Essay for Orchestra_ op.12 (1937), Four Songs op.13 (1937-40) and Violin Concerto op.14 (1939-40):


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Beethoven, Piano Concerto No. 1*

I started to listen to the Saturday Symphony, but I had a hard week, and Mahler's 10th is too intense for how I'm feeling. So I'm opting for Fleisher's take on Beethoven's 1st. I'm in the first movement, and I'm noticing he plays this with a light touch, but so far, I think I prefer Melvin Tan's fortepiano. I think Szell's orchestra sounds too heavy for this piece.


----------



## AClockworkOrange

I am still lingering on CD6 of the Hagen Quartet's survey of Mozart's String Quartets, consisting of:
- Quartet in A major K.464
- Quartet in C major K.465 'Dissonance'
- Five Four-Part Fugues K.405 from J.S. Bach's Well Tempered Klavier II
- Adagio & Fugue K.546

With work rearing it's head, Mahler's 10th Symphony has been postponed for me until Monday evening. I may listen to further Chamber Works later but for now, I am enjoying these Mozart recordings a great deal.


----------



## Easy Goer

Frida Leider


----------



## agoukass

Franz Joseph Haydn: Piano Sonata in D major, Hob. XVI: 37
Alexis Weissenberg, piano


----------



## ShropshireMoose

Tchaikovsky: Symphony No.6 in B Minor, Op.74 "Pathetique" Philharmonia Orchestra/Paul Kletzki

Having listened to the "Building a library" feature on this symphony en route for work this morning, and noted that none of the versions I personally favour even got a mention (!!) I've dug out this, my first recording of it and one that remains a firm favourite. Kletzki was a superb conductor of Russian repertoire and this is a marvellous EMI recording of the Philharmonia Orchestra at the peak of its powers. Absolutely superb.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Brahms, Symphony No. 3*

I'm listening to this wondering if I need to bring this puppy home to my litter.


----------



## agoukass

Carl Maria von Weber: Euryanthe Overture
SSD Orchestra / Marek Janowski, conductor


----------



## Guest

Scriabin
Piano sonatas 1-3

Dmitri Alexeev


----------



## D Smith

Gluck: Orfeo ed Eurydice. Forrester/Mackerras/Vienna State Opera. Lively and well done.


----------



## KenOC

W. F. Bach, Clavier Concertos -- Maude Gratton, harpsichord, with Il Convito. I've pretty much overlooked W. F., but these are very engaging works.


----------



## pmsummer

TEATRO LIRICO
_Sonatas and Dances from 17th Century Italy and Slovakia_
*Teatro Lirico*
Milos Valent - violin, viola
Maxine Eilander - Spanish and Italian harps
Erin Headley - viola da gamba, lirone
Stephen Stubbs - baroque guitar, chitarrone, director

_ECM New Series_


----------



## TurnaboutVox

*Magnard - Chamber Music
Sonata pour violon et piano en sol majeur*
Paidassi, Wagschal
*Sonata pour violoncelle et piano en la majeur*
Thomas, Wagschal
*Piano Trio In F Minor, Op. 18*
Paidassi, Thomas, Wagschal 
*Piano Quintet, Op. 8*
Ensemble Initium, Wagschal
*Quatuor à cordes en mi mineur*
Quatuor Élysée
[Timpani, 2014]

I hadn't noticed before how utterly 'Poulenc-ian' Magnard's piano quintet is. It's scored for Piano, Flute, Oboe, Clarinet and Bassoon. I imagine Poulenc must have known it. The string quartet is a fine work too.


----------



## senza sordino

From Spotify, I was looking for some French Baroque music to start my day 
Lully Ballet music for the Sun King, some nice stuff here. 
View attachment 85414


LeClair violin concertos 3&4, Flute Concerto no 3, Trio from op 7
View attachment 85415


Moving on in the day, and onto my own collection of CDs
Berlioz Symphonie Fantastique 
View attachment 85416


Vieuxtemps Violin Concerti no 4&5, Tzigane with orchestra, Saint Saëns Havanaise. I've neglected this cd for too long, there's some terrific music here. The fifth concerto of Vieuxtemps was sitting on the music stand of my violin teacher yesterday when I arrived for my lesson. One of his students must be learning it, but alas not me!
View attachment 85417


Lekeu Violin Sonata, Ravel Sonatas 1&2, Tzigane with piano this time, Berceuse sur le nom de Fauré
View attachment 85418


----------



## Figleaf

*Félicien David: Le Désert*










Speaker: Olivier Pascalin
Tenor: Bruno Lazzaretti
Chorus: Chor der St.-Hedwig-Kathedrale Berlin
Orchestra: Radio-Symphonie-Orchester Berlin
Conductor: Guido Maria Guida

On Youtube,_ Le Désert_. I knew _of_ this but didn't realise, or had forgotten, that it had been recorded. Until today all I remember hearing of David's was a soprano aria from _La Perle de Bresil_ (though there might have been more- I often forget to notice who composed stuff). This is great- there are a couple of really beautiful tenor solos and a narrator, so I don't have a chance to get bored like I usually do with symphonies, if that's what this is. Sounds like quite a modern recording and I don't recognise any of the artists, but it's good.


----------



## Biwa

Martin Smolka (b.1959)

Poema de balcones (2008)
Walden, the Distiller of Celestial Dews (2000)
Słone i Smutne - salt and sadness (2006)

Martin Homann (percussion)
SWR Vokalensemble Stuttgart
Marcus Creed (conductor)


----------



## Atrahasis

*Sibelius - Violin concerto *






*David Oistrakh*
_The Philadelphia Orchestra_
*Eugene Ormandy*
Studio recording, Philadelphia 26.XII.1959


----------



## Figleaf

TurnaboutVox said:


> *Magnard - Chamber Music
> Sonata pour violon et piano en sol majeur*
> Paidassi, Wagschal
> *Sonata pour violoncelle et piano en la majeur*
> Thomas, Wagschal
> *Piano Trio In F Minor, Op. 18*
> Paidassi, Thomas, Wagschal
> *Piano Quintet, Op. 8*
> Ensemble Initium, Wagschal
> *Quatuor à cordes en mi mineur*
> Quatuor Élysée
> [Timpani, 2014]
> 
> I hadn't noticed before how utterly 'Poulenc-ian' Magnard's piano quintet is. It's scored for Piano, Flute, Oboe, Clarinet and Bassoon. I imagine Poulenc must have known it. The string quartet is a fine work too.


What a fabulous composer. I'm currently obsessed with his two operas Guercoeur (one day I'll even remember how to spell it ) and Berenice. I may have to check out that music you posted!


----------



## Figleaf

*Ernest Reyer - Le Sélam, Symphonie orientale*










This popped up on YT after Le Désert, and is another first for me. It comes from the same series of recordings of French orientalist music. It's tuneful and atmospheric, as always with Reyer, but I don't think it's quite as good as Le Désert, although it doesn't help that the other solo singers drafted in are not of the same standard as on the recording of David's piece: in particular, there's an ineptly sung baritone solo by a wobble-afflicted singer with very uncertain intonation. Unlike Le Désert, I probably won't be rushing off to get the CD, but it's a huge bonus to be able to hear it for free.

Soprano: Gertrud Ottenthal
Tenor: Bruno Lazzaretti
Baritone: unidentified on YT
Chorus: St. Hedwig's Cathedral Choir
Orchestra: Berlin Radio Symphony Orchestra
Conductor: Guido Maria Guida


----------



## LHB

Olga Neuwirth


----------



## D Smith

I'm just astonished at some of the comments being made about Beethoven recently on this forum. Whatever. They did prompt me to put on the Eroica yet again in this fabulous 60s recording by Bohm and Berlin. He does the first movement as well as any I've heard. Highly recommended.


----------



## Blancrocher

Brahms: Symphonies 2 & 3 (Karajan)


----------



## bejart

Mozart: String Quartet No.17 in B Flat, KV 458

Alban Berg Quartet: Gunter Pichler and Gerhard Schulz, violins -- Thomas Kakuska, viola -- Valentin Erben, cello+


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 2008, 2011.


----------



## Xenakiboy

LHB said:


> Olga Neuwirth


I keep saying it but I don't know if you notice. Thank you for your channel, I've been subscribed for a very long time and am thankful!


----------



## Xenakiboy

Right now I'm listening to Berg's Lyric Suite, I love this. Such a unique atmosphere, gonna enjoy replaying this a few more times!!


----------



## LHB

Xenakiboy said:


> I keep saying it but I don't know if you notice. Thank you for your channel, I've been subscribed for a very long time and am thankful!


Thanks! It makes me glad to see that you and other listeners enjoy what I have to upload.


----------



## Xenakiboy

John Zorn - A Rebours


----------



## Xenakiboy

LHB said:


> Thanks! It makes me glad to see that you and other listeners enjoy what I have to upload.


I was pleased when I joined this site and found you where here too, its great a great community here!


----------



## Pugg

​
*Dvorak*iano Concerto in G minor, Op. 33
Sviatoslav Richter /Carlos Kleiber

*Schubert*:Fantasie in C major, D760 'Wanderer'

Sviatoslav Richter (piano)


----------



## Xenakiboy

Berg - Drei Orchesterstucke 

I love this guys music, so good!!


----------



## Pugg

bejart said:


> Ignaz Pleyel (1757-1831): Clarinet Concerto No.2 in B Flat, Ben 104
> 
> Sebastian Tewinkel conducting the Southwest German Chamber Orchestra of Pforzheim -- Dieter Klocker, clarinet


As always, such a beautiful cover and very good choice. :tiphat:


----------



## Pugg

D Smith said:


> Gluck: Orfeo ed Eurydice. Forrester/Mackerras/Vienna State Opera. Lively and well done.


Wonderful cast :tiphat:


----------



## Pugg

*Bloch*: Concerto Grosso No. 1 & No. 2/Schelomo* 
Eastman-Rochester Orchestra, Howard Hanson, Georges Miquelle *Georges Miquelle, Eastman-Rochester Orchestra, _Howard Hanson_


----------



## Xenakiboy

Is that you Feldman? :lol:


----------



## Casebearer

Xenakiboy said:


> What should I listen to next of these composers:
> 
> A. Varese
> B. Stalling
> C. Schoenberg
> D. Carter
> E. Brahms
> F. Mahler
> H. Kagel
> 
> Your choice?


Listen to Kagel's Schattenklänge for bass clarinet. I like the fact that it's jazz!






or the full piece


----------



## agoukass

Chausson: Concert in D for Violin, Piano, and String Quartet

Itzhak Perlman, violin
Jorge Bolet, piano
Juilliard String Quartet


----------



## tortkis

Barroco Español, Vol. 2 (DHM)









Antonio de Literes (1673-1747)
Sebastián Durón (1660-1716)
Anonymous (ca.1700)

Marta Almajano (soprano)
Al Ayre Español / Eduardo Lopez Banzo


----------



## Pugg

*Berg*:Lyric Suite - for soprano and string quartet

_Wellesz:Sonnets For Elizabeth Barrett Browning_, Op. 52

Zeisl:
Komm, süsser Tod,arranged for soprano and string quartet by J. Peter Koene

*Renée Fleming* (soprano)
Emerson String Quartet.

Xenakiboy ; take notice!


----------



## Xenakiboy

Pugg said:


> *Berg*:Lyric Suite - for soprano and string quartet
> 
> _Wellesz:Sonnets For Elizabeth Barrett Browning_, Op. 52
> 
> Zeisl:
> Komm, süsser Tod,arranged for soprano and string quartet by J. Peter Koene
> 
> *Renée Fleming* (soprano)
> Emerson String Quartet.
> 
> Xenakiboy ; take notice!


Now we're talking! :lol: :tiphat:


----------



## agoukass

Dvorak: String Quartets Opp. 80 & 34
Prague String Quartet


----------



## Pugg

Xenakiboy said:


> Now we're talking! :lol: :tiphat:


Did you actuality heard this recording?


----------



## Xenakiboy

Pugg said:


> Did you actuality heard this recording?


Yes, I have it, as well as the orchestral version in a box set. With soprano, it's like a different piece! Of course that version featuring your idol!


----------



## Pugg

Xenakiboy said:


> Yes, I have it, as well as the orchestral version in a box set. With soprano, it's like a different piece! Of course that version featuring your idol!


It's how she does it, that's what matter to me


----------



## Pugg

​
*Badings:*
Symphony No. 4
Symphony No. 5
Bochumer Symphoniker, _David Porcelijn_:tiphat:


----------



## CDs

Schumann - The Four Symphonies 
*George Szell
The Cleveland Orchestra*









*"The originality of his musical thought and design, his imagination and his warmth, his tenderness and his fire, his solemnity, and also his frolicsome boisterousness, the infinite variety of characters populating his musical stage, have secured Schumann a place in the heart of every sensitive musician and music lover."*
George Szell
(From page 10 of the CD booklet)


----------



## ShropshireMoose

Schumann: Fantasie in C, Op.17/Nachtstuck, Op.23 No.4/Fantasiestuck, Op.12 No.2 "Aufschwang"
Brahms: Paganini Variations, Op.35
Liszt: Liebestraume No.3/Hungarian Rhapsody No.2
Delibes-Dohnanyi: Naila Waltz
Albeniz-Godowsky: Tango Wilhelm Backhaus

Backhaus is mostly remembered nowadays for his playing of Beethoven, but he was a superlative player of the romantic repertoire, and these performances from 1925-37 are amongst the finest on record of this repertoire. The Schumann Fantasie in particular should be much better known, it is unquestionably on of the most successful ever committed to disc, rhapsodic and leonine, with Backhaus' superb technique resulting in an incredible pianistic tour de force in the second movement. The rest of the programme is equally well played and also on this two disc set is his complete Chopin Etudes, which as with the others, deserve to be far better known. SUPERB.


----------



## Pugg

​*Schumann*; Cello concerto
Yo-Yo Ma


----------



## clavichorder

Hmmm, today was an unusually hot day out, and people were acting out and being crazy on the streets. At this one McDonalds where street people congregate in front of, they play classical music to keep people from hanging out there too long. Usually it's baroque, and usually it doesn't work. Today, I heard something familiar blaring on their tiny outside speakers: Le Sacre de Printempts by ole' Igor. So I listened to it for a minute because that is a rare occurrence. Not everyday you get to hear Stravinsky in that context. It was not that great.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Haydn: The Creation*
(sung in German)

_Sally Matthews, Ian Bostridge & Dietrich Henschel_

London Symphony Chorus & London Symphony Orchestra, _Sir Colin Davis_

DSD recording, live at the Barbican October 2007 Stereo and multi-channel (5.1).

Sung in German. Text in German with English translation.

Stunning sound :tiphat:


----------



## elgar's ghost

Barber part two today/tonight.

_Interlude I (for Jeanne)_ for piano WoO (1931), _(4) Excursions_ for piano op.20 (1944-46), Piano Sonata op.26 (1949), _Second Essay for Orchestra_ op.17 (1942), Symphony no.2 op.19 (1944 - rev. 1947), _Capricorn_ - concerto for flute, oboe, trumpet and strings op.21 (1944), Cello Concerto op.22 (1945), Suite from the ballet _Medea_ op.23 (1947) and _Knoxville: Summer of 1915_ for soprano and orchestra op.24 (1947):


----------



## jim prideaux

Schumann-1st and 2nd Symphonies performed by Herreweghe and the Orchestre des Champs Elysees......


----------



## Figleaf

clavichorder said:


> Hmmm, today was an unusually hot day out, and people were acting out and being crazy on the streets. At this one McDonalds where street people congregate in front of, they play classical music to keep people from hanging out there too long. Usually it's baroque, and usually it doesn't work. Today, I heard something familiar blaring on their tiny outside speakers: Le Sacre de Printempts by ole' Igor. So I listened to it for a minute because that is a rare occurrence. Not everyday you get to hear Stravinsky in that context. It was not that great.


I bet _that_ cleared the street, though hopefully it didn't start a riot!


----------



## Pugg

​
*Medtner*iano Concerto No. 3 in E minor, Op. 60 'Ballade'
*Scriabin*iano Concerto in F sharp minor, Op. 20

*Yevgeny Sudbin *(piano)

Bergen Philharmonic Orchestra, Andrew Litton


----------



## Marinera

*Tchaikovsky* Symphony 5, conductor - Ozawa








*Rachmaninov* Six Moments Musicaux - Berman


----------



## Pugg

​On this beautiful summers day:
*Vivaldi; Four seasons *
Pina Carmirelli/ I Musici


----------



## Pugg

​*Janacek & Haas*: String Quartets No. 2

Haas, P:String Quartet No. 2, Op. 7 'From the Monkey Mountains'

Janacek:String Quartet No. 2 'Intimate Letters'

_Pavel Haas Quartet_


----------



## LHB

Haven't listened to Mahler in a while.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Debussy, Preludes, 1st Book*


----------



## bejart

JS Bach: "Chromatic" Fantasia and Fugue in D Minor, BWV 903

Robert Hill, harpsichord


----------



## Pugg

​
*Ravel*:Valses nobles et sentimentales
Sonatine
Le Tombeau de Couperin

plus:Lipatti: Nocturne

*Julien Libeer (piano)*


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Beethoven, Piano Sonata No. 27, Opus 90*

There are some performers who I encounter and ask, "Critics say they are great. What is it that they are doing which makes them great?" And then there are others who I hear and ask myself, "This person sounds great. I wonder why I think that way?"

Solomon is one of those performers whom I just like hearing, and I don't know why.


----------



## Vasks

*d'Albert - Overture: Esther (Yablonsky/Naxos)
Schmidt - Piano Quintet (Vienna Phil Qnt/Eloquence) *


----------



## bejart

Another listen to a recent addition ---
Ignaz Pleyel (1757-1831): Symphony in D Major, Ben 126

Carlos Kalmar leading the NTO Tonkunstlerorchester


----------



## Pugg

​
*Massenet; Thais.*
_Renée Fleming/ Hampson/ Sabbatini et al._
Yves Abel conducting. :tiphat:


----------



## starthrower

According to the CD notes, the concerto is the more complicated work, but it seems easier to penetrate for this listener. The symphony is thickly layered, and feels and sounds simultaneously sensuous and abstruse.


----------



## D Smith

Miaskovsky: String Quartets Nos. 3, 10, 13. Leningrad Taneiev Quartet. Excellent performances of quartets that deserve to be better known.


----------



## tortkis

The Nightingale & The Sparrow ~ English Renaissance Keyboard Music by John Bull & Giles Farnaby (Guild)









John Bull (1562/3-1628)
Giles Farnaby (1563-1640)

Derek Adlam (harpsichord, organ, muselar)


----------



## deprofundis

Im lisening to the mighty cd on brilliant call elysabethan pavans, qui nice lute players on this cd 2 of them, has i said in past brilliant have some amazing title this is one of them, well if you like lute music of course, you will dig it.


----------



## DeepR

Gliere - Pieces for horn and piano Op. 35


----------



## schigolch




----------



## pmsummer

ARS MAGIS SUBTILITER
_Secular Music of the Chantilly Codex_
*Ensemble P.A.N.*

_New Albion_


----------



## Blancrocher

Rachmaninov: Preludes op. 23, Folia Variations, etc. (Rodriguez)


----------



## DavidA

Tannhauser. I often think Solti overdoes things in his Wagner but in this piece the excitement is electrifying.


----------



## Haydn man

Schubert No.3 from this sparkling set


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Glinka, Ruslan and Lyudmila, Borodin, Polovtsian Dances*

Solti and the London Symphony.


----------



## Vronsky

*Dukas: Piano Sonata in E-flat minor (Tor Espen Aspaas)*










Paul Dukas: Piano Sonata in E-flat minor
Tor Espen Aspaas


----------



## bejart

Franz Hoffmeister (1754-1812): Quintet No.6 in D Major

Simon Fuchs, oboe -- Jakob Hefti, horn -- Manfred Sax, bassoon -- Michel Rouilly and Katja Richter, violas


----------



## Mahlerian

Stravinsky: Concerto for Two Pianos, Octet
Soulima Stravinsky, Igor Stravinsky; Columbia Chamber Ensemble, cond. Stravinsky


----------



## pmsummer

MNEMOSYNE
_Repertoire spanning 22 centuries, from the "Delphic Paean" of 
Athenaeus to the "Estonian Lullaby" of Veljo Tormis, via folk song 
fragments from North and South America and Spain, pieces by Tallis, 
Dufay, Brumel, Hildegard von Bingen, Jan Garbarek, a Russian psalm, a 
Scottish ballad of the 16th century, and more._
*Jan Garbarek* - tenor, soprano saxophones
*The Hilliard Ensemble*
David James - countertenor
Rogers Covey-Crump - tenor
John Potter - tenor
Gordon Jones - baritone​_
ECM New Series_


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Schumann, Piano Quintet*


----------



## Vronsky

*Ravel: Ma mère l'oye & Violin Sonata No. 2*










Maurice Ravel: Ma mère l'oye & Violin Sonata No. 2
Pascal Rogé *·* Denise Francoise Roge
Chantal Juillet *·* Pascal Rogé


----------



## deprofundis

Hello im lisening to the genious of *John Dunstable*, this music is true spiritual elevating beautifull music in fact it's anti swans from new York(let's toss a joke here shawll we) John Dunstable music cd on naxos sweet harmony is so wonderfully crafted it's a delight for the soul it's relaxing, it's catchy in a way but not in a cheap way, if you lisen to the vocal paterns over and over.I would love to know if there are other awesome Dunstable works available on other label worth checking out beside the affored mention.


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

G. P. Telemann - Concerto for 4 Violins in D Major; Concerto for Viola in G Major; Concerto for Oboe in E minor; Concerto for Violin in A minor (Jürgen Geise; Cis Collegium Mozarteum Salzburg).









Quite solid, wouldn't say outsanding, performances. The recording sound is somewhat 'hollow'. The playing is on modern instruments, so some of the possible 'lightness' and 'transparency' of hip recordings is not there. The playing, however, is quite tasteful and well-balanced. The string players have fine phrasing and I like their use of vibrato. As for the music itself, I am a fan .

J. S. Bach - Oboe Concertos (reconstructions) - Oboe Concerto in F Major, BWV 1053; Concerto for Oboe d'amore in A Major, BWV 1055; Oboe Concerto in G minor, BWV 1056; Concerto for Oboe d'amore in G Major (arranged after three cantatas); Concerto for Oboe and Violin in G minor, BWV 1060 (Andrius Puskinigis; Simona Venslovaite; St. Christopher Chamber Orchestra).









Excellent performance both by Andrius Puskunigis and the St. Christopher Chamber Orchestra - Puskunigis really shines, his tone is very colourful, lyrical and dynamic. Definitely some very fine oboe playing. The music itself is of very high quality, and Puskunigis' chosen reconstructions for oboe are interesting and fit the instrument very well.


----------



## Xenakiboy

Alfred Schnittke - Symphony no 1

One of the special ones!


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Berg, Lulu-Suite, Der Wein. Violin Concerto conducted by Anton Webern*

Boulez does a fine job on Berg. But Webern conducting the Violin Concerto (listening on YouTube) six months after Berg's death is revelatory.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Brahms, Piano Concerto No. 1*

Emil Gilels, Eugen Jochum conducting the Berlin Philharmonic.


----------



## bejart

Antonio Rosetti (ca.1750-1792): Symphony in B Flat, Murray A49

Concerto Koln


----------



## Xenakiboy

Shostakovich - String Quartet 8

Because I feel like giving myself a treat!


----------



## pmsummer

deprofundis said:


> Hello im lisening to the genious of *John Dunstable*, this music is true spiritual elevating beautifull music in fact it's anti swans from new York(let's toss a joke here shawll we) John Dunstable music cd on naxos sweet harmony is so wonderfully crafted it's a delight for the soul it's relaxing, it's catchy in a way but not in a cheap way, if you lisen to the vocal paterns over and over.I would love to know if there are other awesome Dunstable works available on other label worth checking out beside the affored mention.


KLINGENDE KATHEDRALEN
Cathedral Sounds
John Dunstable (nee, Dunstaple)
Clemencic Consort
René Clemencic - artistic director, late Gothic positive organ

Arte Nova


----------



## TurnaboutVox

*Brahms
Sonata for clarinet (or viola) & piano No. 1 in F minor, Op. 120/1
Sonata for clarinet (or viola) & piano No. 2 in E flat major, Op. 120/2
Trio for clarinet (or viola), cello & piano in A minor, Op. 114*
Martin Fröst (clarinet), Rikhard Pontinen (piano), Torleif Thedéen (cello)
[BIS, 2005]


----------



## D Smith

Inspired by TVox's Brahms thread. Brahms Clarinet Quintet. Herbert Stahr, Members of the Berlin Phil Octet. Lovely performance, though my favourite is still the Amadeus.


----------



## Easy Goer

Ravel - Daphnis et Chloé. Pierre Monteux & The London Symphony Orchestra.


----------



## bejart

Andreas Romberg (1767-1821): Flute Quintet in E Minor, Op.41, No.1

Vladislav Brunner, flute -- Viktor Simcisko, violin -- Milan Telecky and Jan Cut, violas -- Juraj Alexander, cello


----------



## Blancrocher

Bartok: String Quartets 3, 5, and 6 (Alban Berg)


----------



## KenOC

Shostakovich's Cello Sonata, written in 1934 just before he made the big time in the pages of Pravda. Lucky fellow. And quite a nice sonata, beautifully played here.


----------



## Vronsky

*Rimsky-Korsakov: Scheherazade (Oskar Danon)*










Nikolai Rimsky-Korsakov: Scheherazade
Czech Philharmonic Orchestra *·* Oskar Danon *·* Bruno Bělčík


----------



## pmsummer

SYMPHONIA ANGELICA
_Symphonia Angelica di Diversi Eccellentissimi Musica a IV. V. et VI. Voci_
*Marenzio, de Macque, Waelrant, Verdonck, Conversi, Gastoldi, van Altena, Gabrieli, De Monte, Ferretti, Marenzio*
Maite Arruabarrena, Katelijne Van Laethem - sopranos
Mira Valenta - alto
Josep Benet, Marius Van Altena - ténors
Josep Cabré - bass
Konrad Junghänel - director, lute

_MHS_ via _Accent_


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1967 - '93.


----------



## Xenakiboy

Luigi Nono! Love him. 
Any suggestions for your favourite piece from this composer?


----------



## Biwa

Xenakiboy said:


> Luigi Nono! Love him.
> Any suggestions for your favourite piece from this composer?


Here's one that I love...









Luigi Nono: Prometeo, Tragedia dell'ascolto

Ensemble Recherche


----------



## Xenakiboy

Biwa said:


> Here's one that I love...
> 
> View attachment 85450
> 
> 
> Luigi Nono: Prometeo, Tragedia dell'ascolto
> 
> Ensemble Recherche


Prometeo is incredible, I love that. I'll have to put it on again! :tiphat:


----------



## senza sordino

Today this is what comrade Senza Sordino has been listening to:

Bartok Divertimento, Romanian Folk Dances. Stravinsky Dumbarton Oaks and Pulcinella Suite. I love this CD, but I think the Pulcinella Ballet is just brilliant. It starts out like baroque but increasingly gets more angular and modern. Then Stravinsky pulls you back into the world of baroque, then forward again into a new world of music. Fantastic. 
View attachment 85451


Prokofiev Symphonies 1&2, Sinfonietta in A, Autumnal Sketch. The classical symphony is a pretty tame recording, relaxed tempi. I've heard more edgy performances. 
View attachment 85452


Shostakovich's fourth symphony
View attachment 85453


Shostakovich first and second piano concerti, quintet in Gm. Love the second PC. 
View attachment 85454


Shostakovich Piano Trio no 2 and cello sonata. (KenOC you have good taste in music, though I heard Yo Yo Ma perform it). 15 years ago I heard the piano trio live. There was a small audience and we were spellbound. As the music fades the whole hall was silent, you could not hear a thing as the musicians held their final notes as long as possible, then held their final position. Unforgettable. Mesmerizing.
View attachment 85455


----------



## Xenakiboy




----------



## Xenakiboy

I'm now listening to Pierrot Lunaire by Schoenberg from the Boulez box set.
I love this piece so much, it will always have an alien, mystical feeling to it (like eg. Scriabin)


----------



## starthrower

This guy lives in my town. I met him at the grocery store Friday night.


----------



## Pugg

*Bach*: Goldberg Variations, BWV 988

_Murray Perahia_, piano


----------



## KenOC

Pugg said:


> *Bach*: Goldberg Variations, BWV 988
> 
> _Murray Perahia_, piano


I really really like his performance.


----------



## severance68

Frederick Fennell Conducts The Music of Leroy Anderson
Fennell/Eastman-Rochester Pops Orchestra
Recorded 1956-1964
Mercury Living Presence Series
Polygram Classics, 1992 reissue


----------



## Guest

Beethoven
String Quartet no. 13
Grose Fuge

Tokyo String Quartet


----------



## Pugg

Easy Goer said:


> Ravel - Daphnis et Chloé. Pierre Monteux & The London Symphony Orchestra.


One of the , if not the finest recordings by Monteux :tiphat:


----------



## Pugg

severance68 said:


> Frederick Fennell Conducts The Music of Leroy Anderson
> Fennell/Eastman-Rochester Pops Orchestra
> Recorded 1956-1964
> Mercury Living Presence Series
> Polygram Classics, 1992 reissue


This is such lovely recording, take it not too serious and you have a great time .:tiphat:


----------



## Heliogabo

Xenakiboy said:


> Luigi Nono! Love him.
> Any suggestions for your favourite piece from this composer?


http://www.allmusic.com/album/luigi...ntrappunto-dialettico-alla-mente-mw0001849487


----------



## Pugg

​_Spanish songs by; Falla , Granados , et al._
*Teresa Berganza* :tiphat:


----------



## Pugg

​*Mahler*; Symphony, no :9
Rafael Kubelik


----------



## Casebearer

Somei Satoh's Violin Concerto (2002), a strange and personal blend of Western and oriental styles from yesterday and today.


----------



## Xenakiboy

Then give Berg's Lyric Suite another spin for today!


----------



## clockworkmurderer

I'm listening to Bach's Toccata and Fugue in D Minor. Known to me in my childhood as "villain music," this piece is actually astounding. Every time I hear it I picture a gargantuan storm cloud seen from a great distance. The cloud fires bolts of lightning that cross the relatively small distance between the Earth and the base of the cloud in a split second yet fill the entire scene with light. My breath catches in my throat and my heart flutters. All the hair on my body stands on end. The dark lines that mark the contours of a storm cloud are vivid in my mind with each flash of brilliance. I love music and am frequently moved by it, but fewer pieces give me such a clear and consistent mental picture. The finale of the piece nearly puts tears in my eyes. Truly astounding.

Thank you Bach.


----------



## clockworkmurderer

I try not to post twice in a row, but I must also mention this piece, HIF Biber's Requiem. Somber, sedate, and powerful, it fills my room as if the voices were physically with me. While sad, the piece also has an inexplicable jubilance. Somehow it both saddens and inspires all at once. Very deep.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Sibelius*:Ett ensamt skidspår (A Lonely Ski-Trail), JS77a (1925) for recitation and piano
Ödlan (The Lizard), Op. 8 - incidental music
Svanevit (Swanwhite), JS 189
The Countess's Portrait (Grevinnans konterfej)

Riho Eklundh (narrator)

Turku Philharmonic Orchestra, _Leif Segerstam_


----------



## Xenakiboy

I've been having a weird day and I think it's almost time to pop out my CD of The Rite Of Spring and refresh my mind! :tiphat::tiphat:


----------



## Vronsky

*Ravel: Gaspard de la nuit | Satie: 3 Gymnopédies & other piano works*










Maurice Ravel: Gaspard de la nuit
Ivo Pogorelich










Erik Satie: 3 Gymnopédies & other piano works
Pascal Rogé


----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## Pugg

​
*Rossinietite Messe solennelle*

(original version for piano and harmonium)

_Mirella Freni (soprano), Lucia Valentini-Terrani (mezzo), Luciano Pavarotti (tenor), Ruggero Raimondi _(bass)

*Stabat Mate*r;
_Pilar Lorengar (soprano), Yvonne Minton (mezzo), Luciano Pavarotti (tenor), Hans Sotin (bass)
_
London Symphony Orchestra

London Symphony Chorus, _István Kertész_



> "unsurpassable performances from Mirella Freni, Lucia Valentini-Terrani, Luciano Pavarotti and Ruggero Raimondi with the LSO under István Kertész on this glorious 1970 recording. The Stabat Mater is equally distinguished." Katherine Cooper, Presto Classical, May 2014


----------



## Pugg

​*Schubert*; Symphonies "The Great / Unfinished.
Charles Munch conducting


----------



## Biwa

Charles-Marie Widor (1844-1937)

Organ Symphony No. 3 Op. 13 No. 3
Organ Symphony No. 8 Op. 42 No. 4

Jan Lehtola (organ)

Here's an in depth review of this wonderful disc...

http://www.musicweb-international.com/classrev/2013/June13/Widor_organ_ABCD306.htm


----------



## Blancrocher

Vaughan Williams: Symphony 6, Tallis Fantasia, Lark Ascending (Andrew Davis)


----------



## Pugg

Next on:

​
*Rachmaninov: Piano concerto 3*

Andrei Gavrilov.

P.O/_ Riccardo Muti_


----------



## Rtnrlfy

Starting Monday off and running with Barenboim's Elgar Symphony No. 1 (which seems to be getting lots of rave reviews):


----------



## bejart

Leonardo Vinci (ca.1690-1730): Flute Sonata No.12 in A Minor

Accademia Farnese: Claudio Ferrarini, flute -- Andrea Corsi, bassoon -- Francesco Tasini, harpsichord


----------



## Biwa

Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart:

Flute & Harp Concerto
Sinfonia Concertante for Winds

Per Flemström, flute (Flemstrom)
Birgitte Volan Håvik, harp (Havik)
Leif Arne Pedersen, clarinet
Per Hannisdal, bassoon
Inger Besserudhage, horn
Oslo Philharmonic Orchestra
Alan Buribayev
Arvid Engegård


----------



## Pugg

​
*Anna Moffo *.
Heroines From The Great French Operas - Anna Moffo -
New Philharmonia Orchestra - Peter Maag 
(first release on CD, remastered from the original analogue tapes)


----------



## Rtnrlfy

Something a bit quieter after the Elgar - Bach's 2-part inventions on harpsichord - Thomas Ragossnig:


----------



## realdealblues

*Alfred Brendel
Complete Philips Recordings
CD106-Live In Salzburg*









*Franz Joseph Haydn
*Andante con variazoni in F minor, H. 17/6
*[Rec. 1985]*
Piano Sonata #60 in C, H. 16/50*
[Rec. 1981]*

*Franz Schubert*
Piano Sonata #14 In A Minor, D.784
Piano Sonata #15 in C, D.840
*[Rec. 1984]*
*
Franz Liszt*
Etudes D'Execution Transcendante, S 139 (Tristan und Isolde: Isoldes Liebestod, S. 447)
*[Rec. 1984]*


----------



## pmsummer

PIANO AND STRING QUARTET (1985)
*Morton Feldman*
Kronos Quartet
Aki Takahashi - piano

_Nonesuch_


----------



## Pugg

​
*Beethoven/ Mendelssohn ;violin concertos*
Kyung Wha Chung


----------



## Marinera

*CD 2 & 3 *
*Granados *Goyescas - El pelele rec. 
1963

*Albeniz* Iberia - Navarra - Azulejos 
rec. 1962
*Alicia de Larrocha* - piano


----------



## Pugg

​
*Verdi; La Forza-del destino *

Leontyne Price/ Richard Tucker/Robert Merril/ Shirley Verrett et al.
Thomas Schippers conducting ( recording 1965)


----------



## realdealblues

*Alfred Brendel
Complete Philips Recordings
CD13*









*Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart*
Piano Concerto #5 in D, K.175
Piano Concerto #6 in B-flat, K.238
*[Rec. 1984]*
Piano Concerto #10 in E-flat "For 2 Pianos", K.365
*[Rec. 1977]*
Neville Marriner/Academy Of St. Martin in the Fields
Pianist: Imogen Cooper
*
CD14*









*Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart*
 Piano Concerto #7 in F "For 2/3 Pianos", K.242 "Lodron"
*[Rec. 1984]*
Piano Concerto #8 in C major, K.246 "Lützow"
*[Rec. 1983]*
Piano Concerto #11 in F major, K.413
*[Rec. 1984]*
Neville Marriner/Academy Of St. Martin in the Fields
Pianist: Imogen Cooper

*CD15*









*Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart*
 Piano Concerto #9 in E flat major, K.271 - "Jeunehomme"
*[Rec. 1978]*
Piano Concerto #12 in A major, K.414
*[Rec. 1970]*
Rondo For Piano And Orchestra In A, K.386
*[Rec. 1975]*
Neville Marriner/Academy Of St. Martin in the Fields


----------



## Itullian

realdealblues said:


> *Alfred Brendel
> Complete Philips Recordings
> CD13*
> 
> View attachment 85475
> 
> 
> *Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart*
> Piano Concerto #5 in D, K.175
> Piano Concerto #6 in B-flat, K.238
> *[Rec. 1984]*
> Piano Concerto #10 in E-flat "For 2 Pianos", K.365
> *[Rec. 1977]*
> Neville Marriner/Academy Of St. Martin in the Fields
> Pianist: Imogen Cooper
> *
> CD14*
> 
> View attachment 85476
> 
> 
> *Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart*
> Piano Concerto #7 in F "For 2/3 Pianos", K.242 "Lodron"
> *[Rec. 1984]*
> Piano Concerto #8 in C major, K.246 "Lützow"
> *[Rec. 1983]*
> Piano Concerto #11 in F major, K.413
> *[Rec. 1984]*
> Neville Marriner/Academy Of St. Martin in the Fields
> Pianist: Imogen Cooper
> 
> *CD15*
> 
> View attachment 85477
> 
> 
> *Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart*
> Piano Concerto #9 in E flat major, K.271 - "Jeunehomme"
> *[Rec. 1978]*
> Piano Concerto #12 in A major, K.414
> *[Rec. 1970]*
> Rondo For Piano And Orchestra In A, K.386
> *[Rec. 1975]*
> Neville Marriner/Academy Of St. Martin in the Fields


You lucky dog. :tiphat:


----------



## Vasks

_Danish dabblings_

*Kuhlau - Overture to "William Shakespeare" (Serov/Unicorn-Kanchana)
J.P.E. Hartmann - The Golden Horns (Dausgaard/da capo)
Gade - Holbergiana (Schmidt/cpo)*


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1963 - '69.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Barber part three tonight.

Two Songs for voice and piano op.18 (1942-43), _Nuvoletta_ - song for voice and piano op.25 (1947), _(5) Mélodies passagères_ for voice and piano op.27 (1950-51), _(10) Hermit Songs_ for voice and piano op.29 (1952-53), _Souvenirs_ - ballet suite [version for piano] op.28 (1951-52), _(5) Prayers of Kierkegaard_ for chorus, soprano solo and orchestra op.30 (1954), _Nocturne (Homage to John Field)_ for piano op.33 (1959) and _A Hand of Bridge_ - chamber opera op.35 (1959):


----------



## severance68

Pugg said:


> This is such lovely recording, take it not too serious and you have a great time .:tiphat:


I do like it.  Fennell's version of Sleigh Ride is always worth hearing, even in June, and I've made some nice discoveries with this disc, including Phantom Regiment (amazing), Belle of the Ball and Blue Tango.


----------



## Conglomerate




----------



## pmsummer

DANNY BOY
_Songs & Dancing Ballads_
*Percy Grainger*
English Country Gardiner Orchestra
Monteverdi Choir
John Eliot Gardiner - director/conductor

_Philips_


----------



## DavidA

Shostakovich Symphony 10 

BPO / Karajan


----------



## starthrower

This is an awesome performance!


----------



## Dr Johnson

starthrower said:


> This is an *awesome performance!*


Indeed! Well posted.

:tiphat:


----------



## Dr Johnson

No. 3


----------



## clavichorder

Vasks said:


> _Danish dabblings_
> 
> *Kuhlau - Overture to "William Shakespeare" (Serov/Unicorn-Kanchana)
> J.P.E. Hartmann - The Golden Horns (Dausgaard/da capo)
> Gade - Holbergiana (Schmidt/cpo)*


There's lots of really good Danish music. Also Dausgaard is one of my favorite conductors these days, after hearing him live a few times.


----------



## pmsummer

VOX COSMICA
*Hildegard von Bingen*
_Hirundo Maris_
Arianna Savall - Voice, Medieval Harp, Italian Triple Harp, Lyra, Tibetan Singing Bowl
Petter Udland Johansen - Voice, Hardingfele, Lyra, Fiddle, Monochord
Andreas Spindler - Flutes, Fiddle, Romain Bells, Colascione, Tromba Marina, Voice
Anke Spindler - Nyckelharpa, Fiddles, Viola da Gamba, Voice
David Mayoral - Santur, Percussion, Romain Bells, Voice​
_Carpe Diem Records_


----------



## bejart

ETA Hoffmann (1776-1822): Symphony in E Flat

Lothar Zagrosek conducting the Radio Symphonie Orchester of Berlin


----------



## pmsummer




----------



## Manxfeeder

*Beethoven, Symphony No. 4*


----------



## Conglomerate




----------



## Guest

The last weeks I listen often to the Beethoven Quartets wich belongs imo to the finest music ever written.With The Gewandhaus Quartet I am in good company.I paid 10 euro.s for this very fine set,can you believe it,very recommendable !


----------



## Xenakiboy

Currently listening to John Cage - 4'33 on loop for the last 30 minutes, I'm hearing birds in the distance and cars.

Very clever piece of music Mr Cage! :cheers:


----------



## Xenakiboy

Such an amazing work by Partch, another meaningful piece of music history for me! :tiphat:


----------



## Guest

While I don't like contemporary music as much as I used to, this is an enjoyable disc in small doses. Stemper's style is sort of a mix of Elliott Carter, Debussy, Schoenberg, and some jazz. Most of it sounds frighteningly difficult to play! Good sound.


----------



## Xenakiboy

Currently listening to Shosty's 4th symphony, possibly my favorite symh of his. A heavy, yet playful work. :devil:


----------



## bejart

Mozart: Flute Quartet in G Major, KV 285b

Jean Pierre Rampal, flute -- Isaac Stern, violin -- Salvatore Accardo, viola -- Mstislav Rostropovich, cello


----------



## TurnaboutVox

*Brahms* (who else?!)
*Tragische Overtüre Op. 81
Alto Rhapsody Op. 53
Symphony No. 3 in F, Op. 90*
Wiener Philharmoniker, James Levine, ii) with Anne Sofie von Otter (Mezzo), Arnold Schoenberg Choir
[DG, 1989]

Which was lurking, unheard for some time, in my CD collection. I did rather like the overture (quite bold for Brahms, I feel) and the rhapsody I was quite taken with.









*
Brahms
String Quintet No. 2 in G major ("Prater"), Op. 111*
Vilde Frang, Elina Vähälä (violins), Vladimir Bukac, Yuval Gotlibovich (violas), Jian Wang (cello)
[You Tube, http://www.springlightmusic.com]

This was not my cup of tea, I'm afraid, the more extravert finale excepted.










*
Brahms
Concerto for Violin and Orchestra in D major, Op. 77* (cadenza: Joseph Joachim)
Takako Nishizaki (violin); Slovak PO, Stephen Gunzenhauser
[Naxos, 1989]

Mrs. Vox's CD. This tends to linger over Brahms' very familiar violin concerto but it isn't a bad reading if you can ignore some dubious intonation from the principal clarinet at the beginning of the adagio. (Actually she has a brisker and better interpretation on an LP recording in storage - the VPO with Bernstein and Kremer as soloist, which I ought to look out). Not a bad listen for an unbearably warm night, it quite fits the mood.


----------



## Xenakiboy

matthijs vermeulen - Symphony no 2

Right off my new Vinyl!!!!


----------



## Xenakiboy

Xenakiboy said:


> matthijs vermeulen - Symphony no 2
> 
> Right off my new Vinyl!!!!
> 
> View attachment 85486


Such a polyphonic, rhythmic, dissonant piece like this feels very satisfying coming out of a record player, something about it feels very different to a CD player. (I'm not taking about audiophile stuff by the way)


----------



## Biwa

Luigi Nono:

La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura

Miranda Cuckson, violin 
Christopher Burns, electronics


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Heinichen, Dresden Concerti*

It's hard to describe this music without using adjectives like delicious and bubbly. The Concerto in C even sticks a simulated bagpipe in the middle movement. It's all great fun.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Beethoven, Symphony No. 4*

Furtwangler with the Berlin Phil, live in 1943.

Wow. I've heard the 4th a million times, so an occasional drifting off is expected at times, but it's hard to get distracted with this one. Furtwangler is always doing something interesting.


----------



## Xenakiboy

Been really enjoying this guy's classical music a lot lately!


----------



## SixFootScowl

I am really hooked on this symphony cycle I just purchased a few days ago. Can't stop listening to it.


----------



## Blancrocher

Beethoven: Late Piano Sonatas (Pollini)


----------



## TwoFlutesOneTrumpet

LOVE the English suites and Pogorelich is a supreme master. Total bliss.


----------



## D Smith

Beethoven: Symphony No. 7. Karajan/Philharmonia. I know I shouldn't be listening to such superficial music but I just can't help myself.  Good performance but the 1950s recording is not the best sounding so it doesn't get played as often as it should.


----------



## Oldhoosierdude

Beethoven Symphony #3. Czech Philharmonic, Kletzki.


----------



## Mahlerian

Very belated Saturday Symphony:
Mahler: Symphony No. 10 in F-sharp major (Mazzetti II)
Cincinnati Symphony Orchestra, cond. Lopez-Cobos


----------



## Pugg

​
*Beethoven*: An die ferne Geliebte 
*Schubert*: Schwanengesang
with Matthias Goerne


----------



## Pugg

Conglomerate said:


>


A must have classic :tiphat:


----------



## Pugg

TwoFlutesOneTrumpet said:


> View attachment 85492
> 
> 
> LOVE the English suites and Pogorelich is a supreme master. Total bliss.


Millstone in piano recording history :tiphat:


----------



## Xenakiboy

I listened to Berg's Lyric Suite, part of Boulez's Pli Selome Pli and Xenakis' Synaphai on my walk today. It felt very euphoric with the natural and industrial ambiance from the city in the distance.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Debussy/ Frank*; Violin Sonatas/
Kyung Wha Chung and Lupu


----------



## Pugg

​
*Schubert; String Quartets.*

Op (post) 125 no2 D353

D.810 Death and the Maiden

_Melos Quartett_


----------



## Pugg

​*Donizetti; arias.*
Della Jones


----------



## Xenakiboy

Very interesting polystylistic piece, tribute to Carl Stalling!

P.s. How's my new avatar, I'm trying a few things out!


----------



## Xenakiboy

Damn, all this talk of Brahms makes me want to put this on. The Poco allegretto is one of those pieces that, despite its simplicity completely knocked me out when I first heard it!


----------



## Pugg

*Handel:Alcina*

_Renée Fleming (Alcina), Susan Graham (Ruggiero), Natalie Dessay (Morgana_), Kathleen Kuhlmann (Bradamante), Timothy Robinson (Oronte), Juanita Lascarro (Oberto), Laurent Naouri (Melisso)

"


> 'Alcina is among the finest of Handels operas. The fine Erato set was recorded live at the Paris Opera. Christie too is masterly at avoiding any monotony in the long sequence of da capo arias, with the recitative superbly timed and reprises beautifully decorated. It is striking that the star singers here are not just brilliant in tackling elaborate passage-work and ornamentation, but are stylishly scrupulous in avoiding unwanted aspirates. Renée Fleming is in glorious voice as Alcina… Natalie dessay as Alcina's sister, Morgana, relishes the challenge…" Penguin Guide ***


----------



## Xenakiboy

I'm going to put Boulez's Pli Salome Pli on tonight and maybe either Zorn's Chimeras or Vermeulen's Symphony no 2


----------



## Xenakiboy

I've got Pli Salome Pli on right now!


----------



## Marinera

Xenakiboy said:


> matthijs vermeulen - Symphony no 2
> 
> Right off my new Vinyl!!!!
> 
> View attachment 85486


This is great for breaking thinking patterns sometimes.


----------



## Pugg

*Schubert: Rosamunde, D797*

Die Zauberharfe (The Magic Harp), D 644 - Overture

_Ileana Cotrubas_ (soprano)

Leipzig Radio Chorus, Dresden Staatskapelle, Willi Boskovsky


----------



## Pugg

*Charlie Siem; Under the Stars
*
1. Underneath the Stars
2. Solitude sur la montagne
3. Suite Bergamasque: Clair de lune
4. Salut d'amour, Op. 12
5. Carmen: Fantaisie brillante
6. Als die alte Mutter mich noch lehrte singen, Op. 55: No. 4
7. Souvenir d'un lieu cher, Op. 42: No. 3 Mélodie
8. La Gitana
9. Après un rêve
10. Hungarian Dance No. 4
11. Sérénade mélancolique, Op. 26
12. The Gadfly Suite, Op. 97a: No. 8 Romance
13. Canopé

Charlie Siem (violin)

Münchner Rundfunkorchester, Paul Goodwin


----------



## Vronsky

*Stravinsky: Le baiser de la fée (Divertimento) | Chopin: Piano Concertos Nos. 1 & 2*










Igor Stravinsky: Le baiser de la fée (Divertimento)
London Symphony Orchestra *·* Robert Craft










Frédéric Chopin: Piano Concertos Nos. 1 & 2
Polish Festival Orchestra *·* Krystian Zimerman


----------



## Rtnrlfy

Starting the work morning off with a bang: Boccherini's Guitar Quintets, arranged for 2 harpsichords:


----------



## Blancrocher

Nielsen: Symphonies 1-3, etc. (Blomstedt)


----------



## bejart

Giuseppe Tartini (1692-1770): Violin Concerto in E Major, D.69

Gyorgy Vasheghi directing the Orfeo Orchsetra -- Laszlo Paulik, violin


----------



## Pugg

​*Mozart: Double concertos.*
_Lucas & Arthur Jussen_.
Sir Neville Marriner conducting


----------



## realdealblues

*Alfred Brendel
Complete Philips Recordings
CD16*









*Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart*
Piano Concerto #13 in C major, K.415
*[Rec. 1978]*
Piano Concerto #17 in G major, K.453
*[Rec. 1970]*
Concert Rondo For Piano And Orchestra In D, K.382
*[Rec. 1975]*
Neville Marriner/Academy Of St. Martin in the Fields

*CD17*









*Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart*
Piano Concerto #14 in E flat major, K.449
*[Rec. 1978]*
Piano Concerto #15 in B flat major, K.450
*[Rec. 1981]*
Piano Concerto #16 in D major, K.451
*[Rec. 1984]*
Neville Marriner/Academy Of St. Martin in the Fields

*CD18*









*Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart*
Piano Concerto #18 In B Flat Major, K.456
*[Rec. 1974]*
Piano Concerto #19 in F major, K.459
*[Rec. 1971]*
Neville Marriner/Academy Of St. Martin in the Fields

*CD19*









*Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart*
Piano Concerto #20 in D minor, K.466
*[Rec. 1973]*
Piano Concerto #21 in C Major, K.467
*[Rec. 1981]*
Neville Marriner/Academy Of St. Martin in the Fields


----------



## Marinera

*Romanesca
*
*Andrew Manze *- violin
*Nigel North* - Lute	
*John Toll* - Harpsichord


----------



## Biwa

Sprung Rhythm

Nathan Lincoln-DeCusatis: A Collection of Sand; Chopin Syndrome
Joseph Hallman: Three Poems of Jessica Hornik; imagined landscapes: six Lovecraftian elsewheres
Justin Boyer: Con slancio; Auguries

Inscape
Richard Scerbo


----------



## Arsakes

*Mahler*'s Symphony No. 10

*Bruckner*'s Symphony No. 9

*Brahms*' Symphony No. 4

*Dvorak*'s Symphony No. 3 and 9


----------



## Pugg

​
*Beethoven*: Symphony 9
Pierre Monteux


----------



## Vasks

*Schreker - Ekkehard Overture (Seipenbusch/Marco Polo)
Hauer - Twelve-tone pieces [9.08.1957 & 22.09.1957] (Rabl/cpo)
Hindemith - Piano Sonata #3 (Becker/Hyperion)
Egk - Triptych from "Joan of Zarissa" (Athinaos/Signum)*


----------



## Pugg

​
*Montemezzi: L'amore dei tre re
*

_Anna Moffo, Placido Domingo, Cesare Siepi, Pablo Elvira -
_
Nello Santi, London Symphony Orchestra


----------



## realdealblues

*Alfred Brendel
Complete Philips Recordings
CD20*









*Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart*
Piano Concerto #22 in E flat major, K.482
*[Rec. 1975]*
Piano Concerto #23 in A major, K.488
*[Rec. 1971]*
Neville Marriner/Academy Of St. Martin in the Fields

*CD21*









*Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart*
Piano Concerto #24 in C minor, K.491
*[Rec. 1973]*
Piano Concerto #25 in C major, K.503
*[Rec. 1978]*
Neville Marriner/Academy Of St. Martin in the Fields

*CD22*









*Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart*
Piano Concerto #26 in D major, K.537 "Coronation"
*[Rec. 1983]*
Piano Concerto #27 in B flat major, K.595
*[Rec. 1974]*
Neville Marriner/Academy Of St. Martin in the Fields


----------



## D Smith

Biber: Requiem, Vespers. Koopman/Amsterdam Baroque. Beautifully performed and uplifting.


----------



## Conglomerate




----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1959 - '68.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Barber part four this evening.

_Toccata Festiva_ for organ and orchestra op. 36 (1960), Piano Concerto op.38 (1961-62), Intermezzo from the opera _Vanessa_ for orchestra WoO (1958), _Mutations from Bach_ for brass and tympani WoO (1967) and _A Fadograph of a Yestern Scene_ - tone poem for orchestra after James Joyce's _Finnegan's Wake_ op.44 (1971):


----------



## ShropshireMoose

J.S.Bach-Wood: Toccata and Fugue in D Minor, BWV 565
Scharwenka-Wood: Polish Dance in E-flat Minor, Op.3 No.1
Granados-Wood: Spanish Dance, Op.37 No.5 "Andaluza"
Grieg-Wood: Funeral March (for Richard Nordraak) 
Debussy-Wood: La Cathedrale Engloutie
Rachmaninoff-Wood: Prelude in C-sharp Minor, Op.3 No.2
Moussorgsky-Wood: Pictures at an Exhibition London Philharmonic Orchestra/Nicholas Braithwaite

Ravel: Jeux d'eau
Liszt: Liebestraume No.3/Transcendental Study No.10 in F Minor/Gnomenreigen/Les jeux d'eau a la Villa d'Este
Chopin: Polonaise-Fantaisie, Op.61/Fantasie-Impromptu, Op.66/Introduction and Variations on a theme from Herold's "Ludovic", Op.12/Polonaise in A-flat, Op.53
Saint-Saens: Etude en forme de Valse, Op.52 No.6 Georges Cziffra

A great CD of orchestrations by Sir Henry Wood. His version of the Bach D Minor Toccata and Fugue is a real stunner, it was a great favourite of Toscanini no less, as well it might have been. I also like his "Pictures at an Exhibition", it's very colourful and rich and well worth hearing. The Grieg Funeral March was orchestrated by Wood in 1907 as a tribute to Grieg, the original was for military band, and this is a superb realisation. All the other pieces are thoroughly enjoyable, and I can heartily recommend this excellent disc.
Superb piano playing from Cziffra to follow. The Chopin Polonaise-Fantasie is particularly fine, and it's nice to hear the rarely played Variations, Op.12, especially in a performance of this calibre. These live recordings date from 1978 and 1981 and are very good indeed.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Beethoven, Symphony No. 4*

Well-done performance. The only down side is, the engineering sounds like early digital.


----------



## Blancrocher

Schoenberg: Pelleas und Melisande, Verklärte Nacht (Sinopoli)


----------



## Xenakiboy

Good morning. I've just put on Vermeulen's Symphony no 2 on and I'm having a nice cup of coffee. I'ts far less chaotic than yesterday morning!


----------



## agoukass

Rachmaninov: Preludes, Opp. 23 & 32
Vladimir Ashkenazy, piano


----------



## TurnaboutVox

*Johannes Brahms
9 Songs, Op. 32
from 6 Songs, Op. 85*
No. 1, Sommerabend
No. 2, Mondenschein 
*From 4 Songs, Op. 96:*
No. 1, Der Tod, das ist die kühle Nacht
No. 3, Es schauen die Blumen
No. 4, Meerfahrt
*4 Serious Songs, Op. 121 by Johannes Brahms*
Matthias Goerne (Baritone), Christoph Eschenbach (Piano) 
[HM, 2016]

Understated and quite enjoyable. Goerne and Eschenbach are terrific.


----------



## Xenakiboy

For the last hour I've been listening to Willem De Fesch's Sonatas for Obboe And Clavichord (or Harpsichord?) and I'm quite enjoying it! It's quite nice mood-setting music. Not bad! :tiphat:


----------



## Xenakiboy

Here it is again, The Road Runner by Zorn. Great polystylistic classical piece for one of the most unconventional instruments (for classical). I bet Carl Stalling would have been thrilled at this! Barbara Ardenois is a fantastic performer too!


----------



## Xenakiboy

Scriabin - 24 Preludes! (op 11)


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Beethoven, Symphony No. 3*

Blomstedt, Dresden Staatskapelle.


----------



## KenOC

Arnold Cooke's 1961 Suite from the Ballet "Jabez and the Devil." Pleasant music, good to listen to, much like mid-century Americana from the Eastman School (although Cooke was British).


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Beethoven, Symphony No. 3*

Klemperer and the Philharmonia, studio recording.


----------



## bejart

Louis Spohr (1784-1859): Violin Concerto No.13 in Major, Op.92

Christian Frolich leading the Rundfunk Sinfonieorchester Berlinh -- Ulf Hoelscher, violin


----------



## D Smith

Beethoven Symphony No. 2. Wand/NDR Symphony Hamburg. Just can't enough of Beethoven. This is an excellent performance from an excellent set (one of the best Beethoven Symphony sets IMO).


----------



## Xenakiboy

Bartok - Violin Concerto no 2









Still years on, he's still one of the most important composers for me personally. Not my "favorite" composer anymore but still is big part of who I am (like Xenakis)


----------



## Blancrocher

Strauss: Metamorphosen; Mahler: Symphony 6 (Barbirolli)


----------



## Easy Goer

Bach - Motets. La Chapelle Royale & The Collegium Vocale Gent. Philippe Herreweghe


----------



## D Smith

More Wand, this time conducting the Brahms 2nd. I love Wand's performances of Brahms as he is so clear, and brings out lines I don't hear in other recordings. My favourite conductors for Brahms still are Bernstein, Munch and Karajan, but this set is well worth having.


----------



## Janspe

*G. Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre*
Philharmonia Orchestra, conducted by Esa-Pekka Salonen









First time ever hearing this work, and I must say that I enjoyed it very much! Certainly one of the craziest pieces I've ever heard...


----------



## Guest

One might miss the colors of an orchestra, but this is a _tour-de-force_ of piano playing!


----------



## bejart

John Field (1782-1831): Nocturne No.2 in C Minor

Miceal O'Rourke, piano


----------



## senza sordino

Mahler Symphony no 10. I haven't listened enough to understand this symphony. 
View attachment 85527


Messiaen Quartet for the end of time. 
View attachment 85528


Part Fratres, Cantus in memory of Benjamin Britten
View attachment 85529


Bach Violin Concerti in Am and E. Gubaidulina In tempus praesens. This piece by Gubaidulina is so interesting, perhaps more than Offertorium. The ending of In tempus praesens is fabulous, you gotta hear it.
View attachment 85530


Schnittke Sonata for violin and chamber orchestra, Kurt Weill Concerto for violin and wind orchestra, Schnittke Concerto no 6 for piano, violin and string orchestra and Takemitsu Nostalgia for violin and string orchestra. 
View attachment 85531


----------



## Mahlerian

senza sordino said:


> Mahler Symphony no 10. I haven't listened enough to understand this symphony.
> View attachment 85527


Like the Fifth, it's structured in multiple parts. The Tenth is really in two parts, the first consisting of movements 1 and 2, and the second of movements 3, 4, and 5. The short Purgatorio movement stands at the turning point and introduces many of the motifs that become important in the last two movements, including one derived from Das Lied von der Erde. The finale furthermore brings back motifs from the first movement, including the climactic dissonance that had never been resolved, and combines them with its own themes.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Bruckner; symphony no 6*
SOLTI / CSO (1979)


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Friend of mine was joking around with stereotypical halloween organ music, and I went and stumbled across this album:










Looking at its contents,_ of all things in all places,_ I found this.... I swear, I wasn't looking it up!

Glazunov's _cousin_, I presume. :tiphat:


----------



## Pugg

​
In honour of *Leontyne Price* 89 Th Birthday

1.Antony and Cleopatra, Op. 40 / Give Me Some Music - Leontyne Price / Thomas Schippers
2. Antony and Cleopatra, Op. 40 / Give Me My Robe - Leontyne Price / Thomas Schippers
3. Knoxville: Summer of 1915, Op. 24 - Leontyne Price / Thomas Schippers


----------



## Pugg

bejart said:


> John Field (1782-1831): Nocturne No.2 in C Minor
> 
> Miceal O'Rourke, piano


Reminds me of my first lessons on the piano, I wanted to play this so badly....
Took a while though


----------



## Pugg

Conglomerate said:


>


First time I see this besides my own post , wonderful disc.:tiphat:


----------



## elgar's ghost

Fifth and final part of Barber - just about enough time to hear it all this morning before heading off to earn today's crust.

_The Lovers_ - song cycle for baritone, chorus and orchestra op.43 (1971), _Despite and Still_ - song cycle for voice and piano op. 41 (1968-69), Three Songs for voice and piano op.45 (1972), _Ballade_ for piano op.46 (1977), _Third Essay_ for orchestra op.47 (1978) and _Canzonetta_ for oboe and string orchestra op.48 (1977-78):


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mendelssohn: Symphony No. 2 in B flat major, Op. 52 'Lobgesang'
*
Christiane Karg, Christina Landshamer (sopranos) & Michael Schade (tenor)

Chorus & Orchestra of Bavarian Radio, _Pablo Heras-Casado_:tiphat:


----------



## DavidA

Mozart Synfonia Concertante K364. Mutter / Bashmet


----------



## tortkis

Claude Debussy: Petite Suite - Cristián Alvear & Andrés Pantoja (guitar duo)


----------



## Xenakiboy

Definitely one of my favorite piano pieces. I love this piece so much!


----------



## clavichorder

I went to a live concert again tonight. It was a chamber concert featuring the Brahms Strings Sextet no. 2 and the Dvorak Piano Quintet no. 2(I think). The first one I had experience deep feelings at numerous points in recordings, but it had been a while. Something about my state of mind had me intrigued while listening but unsatisfied when the music stopped. On the other hand, with the Dvorak(and Jean Yves Thibaudet was the pianist, so this was a rare treat) plano quintet, which sounded familiar but it is not a work I think of ever, really did command my attention and cause me to tear. Some nights I feel the 2nd piece on the program has a strong advantage, and that is unfortunate for getting a balanced perspective on works, but man, who cares when you can get that rare feeling from just one part of the program! I sometimes get way too caught up in details and intellectualizations(some creative ones, but still that's what they are). Certain pieces seem to cause clear and fluid perception of details, some pieces fire up the imagination, some embolden you with new determination or grandeur, other pieces(performances and live experience?) like the Dvorak I heard tonight, are so heartily sad and real and optimistic all the same. 

My mood and state of mind were such that the feeling in the Brahms sextet didn't hit me on the whole with maximum impact. The Dvorak quintet went so much further emotionally. Sometimes I just love Dvorak, I think he had such a humanity to him that the best works reveal in abundance. But all the raving about Dvorak can only cheapen that feeling of tonight's concert. Thibaudet and all the performers involved, and maybe the audience, helped to make it happen. I heard a woman whisper behind me as the slow movement was closing, 'this is really unusual.' Dvorak is considered mainstream romanticism, and the audience is presumably not terribly ignorant, so one can conclude it's a damned good piece, and that it was a very special performance. I am sure not everybody was tuned into it, it never quite works that way, but there was a murmur about it. The Sextet may have been perfect 'priming' for this experience.

So, in conclusion...not sure what else I can say other than that I was surprised to rediscover how much more can be felt at some times. And how I knew I could get even more out of it. But it's not just a matter of straightforward practice. It takes luck and careful priming(which may feel arbitrary).


----------



## Pugg

​
*Bruckner: Symphony No. 9 in D Minor*

Wiener Philharmoniker, Leonard Bernstein.


----------



## Xenakiboy

This has to be one of my favorite wind pieces, such an ethereal alien atmosphere! Yet so beautiful too!


----------



## Xenakiboy

Stockhausen - Donnerstag Aus Licht

Because it's a masterpiece, part of an even bigger masterpiece deserves a regular festival, book series and a film series based on it! :angel:


----------



## KenOC

Xenakiboy said:


> Stockhausen - Donnerstag Aus Licht
> 
> Because it's a masterpiece, part of an even bigger masterpiece deserves a regular festival, book series and a film series based on it! :angel:


I got the cocktail napkins and the matched tumblers. Broke one, though.


----------



## Xenakiboy

KenOC said:


> I got the cocktail napkins and the matched tumblers. Broke one, though.


Actually Michael, Eve and Lucifer coffee mugs would be great wouldn't it?


----------



## Pugg

Xenakiboy said:


> Stockhausen - Donnerstag Aus Licht
> 
> Because it's a masterpiece, part of an even bigger masterpiece deserves a regular festival, book series and a film series based on it! :angel:


That will keep you busy for a few hours.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Verdi; Aida *
*Leontyne Price *(Aida), Rita Gorr (Amneris), Jon Vickers (Radamès), Robert Merrill (Amonasro), Giorgio Tozzi (Ramfis), Plinio Clabassi (Il Re di Egitto), Mietta Sighele (Una Sacerdotessa), Franco Ricciardi (Un Messaggero)

Rome Opera Orchestra, Sir Georg Solti

Studio recording, 1961



> "Price is an outstandingly assured Aida on Decca, accurate and imaginative, while Solti's direction is superbly dramatic, notably in the Nile Scene....full, spacious sound, finer, more open and with greater sense of presence than most versions since." Penguin Guide, 2010 edition ***


----------



## Xenakiboy

Pugg said:


> That will keep you busy for a few hours.


I've done it before, not THAT big of a challenge.
If I was to attempt to listen to the whole Licht in one day though.......


----------



## Marinera

*Heinrich Ignaz Franz Biber - The Rosary Sonatas*

Andrew Manze, Richard Egarr

I'm listening to this on spotify, I missed out on the chance to buy it when it was issued, and even used cds prices are quite exorbitant. I'm glad it's finally being reissued this June, though I think I'll buy it after my holidays.


----------



## Marinera

Xenakiboy said:


> Here it is again, The Road Runner by Zorn. Great polystylistic classical piece for one of the most unconventional instruments (for classical). I bet Carl Stalling would have been thrilled at this! Barbara Ardenois is a fantastic performer too!


This was entertaining, made me laugh. It helped htat I could see what's going on.


----------



## Pugg

​*Mozart; Piano concertos 19 & 20*
Murray Perahia


----------



## Xenakiboy

Marinera said:


> This was entertaining, made me laugh. It helped htat I could see what's going on.


Well it is a very fun piece, I'm really enjoying his classical (as well as non-classical) works at the moment. Glad you enjoyed it. You might like "Cat O' Nine Tails" too, which is a not-very-serious polystylistic string quartet from him!


----------



## Blancrocher

Delius: Brigg Fair, Appalachia (Barbirolli)


----------



## dieter

Rachmaninoff, the greatest Scottish composer ever, Mc Raminov, the Rhapsody on a Theme of Paganini, Rosel, Sanderling, if you want to hear the WHOLE score, the greatest recording ever. It's usually presented as a pianistic virtuoso show peace, Sanderling releases the music in the score. Listen, you'll hear things you've never heard before, or imagined, in this wonderful piece.


----------



## Pugg

Dvorák: The Noonday Witch, Op. 108
Dvorák: Symphony No. 8 in G Major, Op. 88


----------



## dieter

Sanderling actually presents this as great music. As he does with the 4 piano concerti.


----------



## Rtnrlfy

Starting Wednesday with some Brahms:


----------



## bejart

Jean Baptiste Lully (1632-1687): Alceste

Jordi Savall leading Le Concerto des Nations


----------



## Pugg

​
*Bach*, J.S.: Three Partitas for Solo Violin
_Gidon Kremer_


----------



## Vronsky

*Schumann: Kreisleriana, Op. 16 (Arrau)*










Robert Schumann: Kreisleriana, Op. 16
Claudio Arrau
Happy Birthday, Robert Schumann!


----------



## pmsummer

TUGEND UND UNTUGEND
_German Secular Songs and Instrumentals from the Time of Martin Luther_
*Convivium Musicum
Ensemble Villanella*
Sven Berger - director
_
Naxos_


----------



## Pugg

​*Richard Strauss*: Don Quixote/ Four Last Songs.
Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra 
Janowitz/ Haitink.


----------



## George O

pmsummer said:


>


Wonderful stuff!


----------



## Vasks

*Purcell - Overture to "The Married Beau" (Thomas/Chandos)
Tye - In Nomine IV, XI & XIX (His Majestys Sagbutts & Cornetts/Hyperion)
Handel - Trio Sonata, Op. 2, No. 3 (Brook Street Band/Avie)
J. Clarke - Miscellaneous pieces called "Ayres for the Theater" (Hickox/EMI)*


----------



## George O

Hans Pfitzner (1869-1949): Konzert für Violine und Orchester h-Moll (B-minor), op 34

the great Susanne Lautenbacher, violin
Philharmonie Hungria / Günther Wich

on Intercord (Germany), from 1979

5 stars


----------



## Marinera

Vronsky said:


> Robert Schumann: Kreisleriana, Op. 16
> Claudio Arrau
> Happy Birthday, Robert Schumann!


Can I like it twice?)

Argh.. where are those rosettes when you need them..


----------



## Marinera

*Mare Nostrum */ _Figueras, Elmaleh, Savall, Hesperion XXI_ 2012 
*Jordi Savall*









CD 1


----------



## pmsummer

CURSE UPON IRON
KARELIAN DESTINY
*Veljo Tormis*
7 MAGNIFICAT-ANTIPHONEN
MAGNIFICAT
SUMMA
*Arvo Pärt*
_Music of Modern Estonian Composers_
BBC Singers
Bo Holten - director

_Collins_


----------



## D Smith

Celebrating Schumann's birthday here with Symphonies 3 & 4 performed by Wand/NDR Hamburg. Wonderful recording.


----------



## Vronsky

*Schumann: Symphonies Nos. 1 & 4 (Bernstein)*










Robert Schumann: Symphonies Nos. 1 & 4
Leonard Bernstein *·* Wiener Philharmoniker


----------



## Pugg

_
_​*Richard Strauss; Ariadne auf Naxos
*
_Leontyne Price (Ariadne), Tatiana Troyanos (Komponist), Edita Gruberova (Zerbinetta), René Kollo (Bacchus), Walter Berry (Musiklehrer)_

_Sir George Solti_ 
London Philharmonic Orchestra


----------



## Il_Penseroso




----------



## tortkis

Codex Faenza ~ Instrumental Music of the Early XVth Century - Ensemble Unicorn / Michael Posch (Naxos)


----------



## Rtnrlfy

I'll observe Schumann's birthday next, but for now, some Bach on harpsichord:


----------



## Mahlerian

Reich: Music for 18 Musicians


----------



## AClockworkOrange

I have been listening to more and more Chamber Music recently. My appreciation has been steadily growing for some time and in many cases, I find myself preferring many Composers Chamber works to their Symphonic. Brahms is a good example here, much as I enjoy his Symphonies it is his Chamber pieces which I am finding myself more drawn to.

Chamber Music has also impacted my appreciation for Mozart, which has rocketed thanks to the Hagen Quartet's DG Cycle of works for String Quartet. The Beaux Arts Trio's readings of his Piano Trios have also won me over a great deal.

My present listening continues this Chamber direction with two pieces by Dmitri Shostakovich - the Piano Quintet in G Minor (Op.57) and the Piano Trio No.2 in E Minor (Op.67) as performed in the Brilliant Classics Shostakovich Edition (CD22). These performances are excellent, performed and recorded beautifully with élan.


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1992.


----------



## jim prideaux

first listen to a newly acquired Chandos recording of Gade's 2nd and 8th Symphonies performed by Hogwood and the Danish National RSO.........

also includes 'In the Highlands' and the discarded allegretto from the 8th........

seems on initial hearing to inhabit the same world as Berwald!


----------



## clavichorder

This recording definitely has a helping of _je ne sais quoi_.


----------



## Arsakes

*Mily Balakirev*

Symphony No. 1 and 2
King Lear - Overture
Overture On Three Russian Themes
Symphonic Poem 'Russia'

*Mikhail Glinka*

Kamarinskaya
Valse-Fantasie
Summer Night in Madrid Overture No.1 and 2
Ruslan and Ludmila, Magic Dances & Oriental Dances

*Alexander Glazunov*

Symphony No. 6, 7 and 8


----------



## agoukass

Encores
Vladimir Horowitz, piano


----------



## elgar's ghost

Part one of Alkan tonight.

_25 Préludes dans tous les tons majeurs et mineurs_ op.31 (1847), _Premier Nocturne_ in B op.22 (1844), _Gigue_ op.24 (1844), _Marche_ op.37 no.1 (1857), _Petit conte_ WoO (1859), _Grande sonate (Les quatre âges)_ op.33 (1848) and _12 études dans tous les tons majeurs_ op.35 (1848):































(Apologies for the ridiculously small third image - unable to increase the dimensions)


----------



## agoukass

Handel: Concerti Grossi, Op. 6
I Musici


----------



## millionrainbows

I highly recommend this original unrevised version of the D minor symphony Nr 4. It's one of the most beautiful moments in music, at about 9 minutes into the first movement. Transcendent.
Burgmuller's is interesting as well, with connections to Schubert's "Great" symphony, although he had not heard it. During his short life, he was considered a key player in the scheme of things, and this is why Schumann took such interest. It's funny how certain composers get overlooked.


----------



## Rtnrlfy

Schumann Piano Concerto with Alicia de Larrocha. This was one of the first classical works I ever heard and really helped to cement a lifelong love for classical music.


----------



## opus55

Strauss: Der Rosenkavalier


----------



## TurnaboutVox

*Brahms
Concerto for Violin and Orchestra in D, Op. 77*
Kremer, VPO, Bernstein [DG, (LP) 1983]

Quite a step up from yesterday's early Naxos outing, I resurrected this from the stack in storage in my office. Tending towards the brisk and unsentimental, it is effective.










*Mahler
Symphony No. 10 in F sharp* (Completed Deryck Cooke, Version III) 
Berlin PO, Sir Simon Rattle [EMI, 2000]

A very belated Saturday Symphony audition.


----------



## Vronsky

*Ravel: Menuet antique; Valses nobles et sentimentales; Tzigane*










Maurice Ravel: Menuet antique; Valses nobles et sentimentales; Tzigane
London Symphony Orchestra *·* Claudio Abbado
Chantal Juillet *·* Pascal Rogé


----------



## Dr Johnson

No. 7


----------



## Xenakiboy

Messiaen's Eclairs sur l'au-delà

A masterpiece at that!


----------



## TurnaboutVox

Dr Johnson said:


> No. 7


Do feel free to comment on your Gardiner / ORR Beethoven symphonies, Dr. J - I have been wondering about acquiring it too and would be interested to know your thoughts.
*

Mahler
Symphony No. 10 in F sharp* (Performing version I, Deryck Cooke) 
Philadelphia Orchestra, Eugene Ormandy [Colombia, 1965; CD Sony 2006]

Great performance but, ooh, the recording is hard to listen to!


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Beethoven, Symphony No. 2*


----------



## Dr Johnson

TurnaboutVox said:


> *Do feel free to comment on your Gardiner / ORR Beethoven symphonies, Dr. J* - I have been wondering about acquiring it too and would be interested to know your thoughts.
> *
> 
> Mahler
> Symphony No. 10 in F sharp* (Performing version I, Deryck Cooke)
> Philadelphia Orchestra, Eugene Ormandy [Colombia, 1965; CD Sony 2006]
> 
> Great performance but, ooh, the recording is hard to listen to!


Why, thank you, sir! 

As expected, tempos are brisk (which I like). I'm not sure that, in a blindfold test, I could necessarily identify that Gardiner's versions are played on violins with gut strings, but sometimes I am aware that the brass sounds different.

For the money I think this set is well worth it, and that's from someone who is usually suspicious of HIP hoo-ha.


----------



## Mahlerian

Schumann: Symphony in G minor "Zwickau;" Symphony No. 1 in B-flat "Spring;" Overture, Scherzo, and Finale
Orchestra Revolutionnaire et Romantique, cond. Gardiner









Schumann: Fantasie in C op. 17
Maurizio Pollini


----------



## D Smith

Schumann: String Quartets 1-3. Quartetto Italiano. For his birthday!


----------



## Manxfeeder

Dr Johnson said:


> As expected, tempos are brisk (which I like). I'm not sure that, in a blindfold test, I could necessarily identify that Gardiner's versions are played on violins with gut strings, but sometimes I am aware that the brass sounds different.


I really like Gardiner's set. Having said that, one part of it which continually is disappointing is the slow movements. They don't have any - what's the term? -soul. I don't mind that they are faster than normal, but I would have appreciated more feeling. Have you noticed that, or is that just a personal quirk I have?


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Beethoven, Symphony No. 4*

Bernstein gives a very energetic reading of this piece.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Beethoven, Symphony No. 5*

I don't get what Mr. Bernstein is up to here. It sounds less like a struggle and more like a friendly game of arm wrestling. Or maybe thumb wars.


----------



## Guest

After reading numerous positive reviews, I bought this disc, and I am not disappointed.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Bruckner, Symphony No. 7*


----------



## clavichorder

Mahlerian said:


> Schumann: Symphony in G minor "Zwickau;"


Huh. I'd never heard of it. Will have to listen later.


----------



## Mahlerian

clavichorder said:


> Huh. I'd never heard of it. Will have to listen later.


It's his first, unfinished symphonic attempt, with only two completed movements. The influence of Beethoven is fully on display, but there are some characteristic elements.


----------



## agoukass

Franz Joseph Haydn: Symphonies 46-47
Tafelmusik / Bruno Weil


----------



## AClockworkOrange

Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart's Piano Concertos Nos. 5,6 & 8 - CD1 of the Cycle performed by Mitsuko Uchida with Jeffrey Tate & the English Chamber Orchestra.

Much like the Hagen Quartet's String Quartet Cycle, this has waited too long to be listened to in a meaningful manner. Performances of the No.20 Piano Concerto by Argerich/Abbado and Brendel/Marriner really impressed me and inspired me to delve further.

I have been really enjoying listening to Chamber Music lately so these performances provide a change of pace. My appreciation for Mozart continues to grow rapidly. The performers in this work are all equally excellent, a wonderful effort from the ensemble as a whole.


----------



## D Smith

More Schumann for his birthday today. This is a fabulous disc by Horowitz containing the Arabesque, Kinderszenen and other pieces.


----------



## Marinera

^
^
I really like Mozart's piano concerto no. 20 by F.Gulda/Abbado, but i don't think I've heard Argerich/Abbado, not that I remember. Gulda's is my favourite, actually. You made me curious now to hear Argerich. Interesting how it compares


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

I've been in my studio doing a lot of painting... and a lot of listening to music:













































-Symphony no. 3 (working my way through this set in order)


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

-Symphonies 6 & 7









-Symphonies 6 & 8 (Unfinished)









-Disc 1: Aion, Pfhat, and Konx-Om-Pax


----------



## Xenakiboy

Stravinsky - Symphonies Of Wind Instruments 

One of his best smaller scale pieces, so far today I've played it three times in a row! I like to do that occasionally!


----------



## bejart

Antonio Brioschi (ca.1700-1750?): Sinfonia in D Major

Vanni Moretto conducting the Atalanta Fugiens


----------



## Blancrocher

Bach: Goldberg Variations (Gustav Leonhardt, 1965)


----------



## pmsummer

FOUR CONCERTI FOR VARIOUS INSTRUMENTS
*Johann Sebastian Bach*
Eriko Sato, Krista Bennion Feeney, Mayuki Fukuhara, Naoko Tanaka - violins
Robert Wolinsky - harpsichord
Stephen Taylor - oboe
Orchestra of St. Luke's
Michael Feldman - artistic direction

_Musical Heritage Society_


----------



## SixFootScowl




----------



## SixFootScowl

I like this one better:


----------



## Xenakiboy

StlukesguildOhio said:


> I've been in my studio doing a lot of painting... and a lot of listening to music:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -Symphony no. 3 (working my way through this set in order)


I have that copy of Bolero too!


----------



## Xenakiboy

I listened to the Scriabin Etudes about an hour ago, love them!


----------



## starthrower




----------



## Manxfeeder

*Beethoven, Symphony No. 6*

I can't fine a picture, but the cover looks like this, but it says "Beethoven" instead of "Mozart."


----------



## bejart

Haydn: String Quartet No.67 in F Major, Op.77, No.2

Salomon String Quartet: Simon Standage and Micaela Comberti, violins -- Trevor Jones, viola -- Jennifer Ward-Clarke, cello


----------



## opus55

Beethoven: Piano Concertos Nos. 3 and 4










I haven't listened to Pollini for a long time.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mozart:Aria's/ Lucia Popp*

Highly recommended.:tiphat:


----------



## Pugg

Xenakiboy said:


> I listened to the Scriabin Etudes about an hour ago, love them!


Would you _please_ be so kind and inform us a bit more about the things you listen to, who's playing etc.
Perhaps a nice pic?


----------



## Pugg

opus55 said:


> Beethoven: Piano Concertos Nos. 3 and 4
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't listened to Pollini for a long time.


Then you must enjoy it twice as much now.


----------



## Xenakiboy

Pugg said:


> Would you _please_ be so kind and inform us a bit more about the things you listen to, who's playing etc.
> Perhaps a nice pic?


Sorry Puggy, I'm in and out of here at times, I'll make sure I let you know next time!


----------



## aleazk

Georg Friedrich Haas - _String Quartet No.2_


----------



## Xenakiboy

aleazk said:


> Georg Friedrich Haas - _String Quartet No.2_


It's time for a Haas party!


----------



## Xenakiboy

Let's do this again. If you read this please suggest a piece out of the following composers, which I will either listen to out of my CD/vinyl collection or YouTube (depending if I don't have it)

1 Brahms 
2 Mendelssohn 
3 Ravel 
4 Stockhausen 
5 Bach 
6 Messiaen 
7 Haas


----------



## Pugg

​*Louis Spohr;Violin concertos
*
Ulf Hoescher[/B]


----------



## Xenakiboy

I decided this because I've been in a Scriabin mood today:






Note to self: Make sure you get these on CD!


----------



## Pugg

Dame Joan Sutherland "La Stupenda"

Arditi:Il Bacio

Donizetti:Ancor non giunse! ... Regnava nel silenzio…Quando rapito in estasi (from Lucia di Lammermoor)
Paris Conservatoire Orchestra, Nello Santi

Ardon gli incensi (from Lucia di Lammermoor)
Paris Conservatoire Orchestra, Nello Santi

Ah! tardai troppo...O luce di quest'anima (from Linda di Chamounix)
Paris Conservatoire Orchestra, Nello Santi

Gounod:Ah! Je veux vivre dans ce rêve (from Roméo et Juliette)

Orchestra of the Royal Opera House, Covent Garden, Francesco Molinari-Pradelli

Thomas, Ambroise:A vos jeux, mes amis (from Hamlet)

Verdi:È strano! è strano!...Ah! fors è lui (from La traviata)
Caro nome (from Rigoletto)
Mercè, dilette amiche 'Bolero' (from I Vespri Siciliani)
Mia madre aveva...Piangea cantando...Ave Maria (from Otello)

Orchestra of the Royal Opera House, Covent Garden, Francesco Molinari-Pradelli

Dame Joan Sutherland (soprano)


----------



## Dr Johnson

TurnaboutVox said:


> Do feel free to comment on your Gardiner / ORR Beethoven symphonies, Dr. J - I have been wondering about acquiring it too and would be interested to know your thoughts.


*

Just to add to what I said yesterday:

I ordered the Gardiner set after watching the first half of this:

http://www.bbc.co.uk/iplayer/episode/b07dpqv9/the-secret-of-beethovens-fifth-symphony*


----------



## Dr Johnson

Manxfeeder said:


> I really like Gardiner's set. Having said that, one part of it which continually is disappointing is the slow movements. They don't have any - what's the term? -soul. I don't mind that they are faster than normal, but I would have appreciated more feeling. *Have you noticed that, or is that just a personal quirk I have?*


I haven't felt that so far. But I need to listen to them all again and then listen to some other versions and come back.


----------



## Pugg

​*Chopin; Ballades & Scherzos.*
Vladimir Ashkenazy.


----------



## AClockworkOrange

Marinera said:


> ^
> ^
> I really like Mozart's piano concerto no. 20 by F.Gulda/Abbado, but i don't think I've heard Argerich/Abbado, not that I remember. Gulda's is my favourite, actually. You made me curious now to hear Argerich. Interesting how it compares


I haven't Gulda/Abbado so I cannot really compare but the Abbado/Argerich is with the Orchestra Mozart and is an excellent performance.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Dvorak: Requiem, Op. 89*

_Pilar Lorengar & Tom Krause_, et al

London Symphony Orchestra & Christchurch Cathedral Oxford Choir, _Istvan Kertesz_


----------



## DavidA

Scriabin Piano Concerto / Demikenko

Demidenko's own comments, quoted in the accompanying booklet, are scarcely less intense and individual than his performance: 'in the ambience, phrasing and cadence of his music we meet with a world almost without skin, a world of nerve-ends where the slightest contact can bring pain.' 

I can never understand why this beautiful concerto isn't played more in the concert hall.


----------



## Xenakiboy

Still as good as the first time I heard it:


----------



## Pugg

​
*Chopin & Brahms: Ballades*

Brahms:Ballades (4), Op. 10

Chopin:Ballades Nos. 1-4

*Cédric Tiberghien *(piano)


----------



## Pugg

​*Beethoven*: Piano concerto 5 .
Piano concert after the violin concerto.
Alicia de Larrocha/ Olli Mustonen


----------



## bejart

JS Bach: Goldberg Variations, BWV 988 (arranged for string trio by Dmitry Sitkovetsky)

Trio Echnaton: Mayra Salinas, violin-- Sebastian Krunnies, viola -- Frank-Michael Guthmann, cello


----------



## Marinera

*Natalie Dessay*, _Le miracle d'une voix_ 2005










Listening to the disc 1 right now.

1. Delibes: Ah!... Par Les Dieux Inspiree... Ou Va La Jeune Hindoue
2. Offenbach: Les Oiseaux Dans La Charmille
3. Meyerbeer: Ombre Legere
4. Massenet: Suis-je Gentille Ainsi?
5. Massenet: Obeissons Quand Leur VOix Appelle
6. Gounod: Ah! Je Veux Vivre Dans Le Reve
7. Chabrier: Il Est Un Vieux Chant De Boheme
8. Donizetti: C'en Est Donc Fait...Salut A La France
9. Donizetti: Elle S'avance, Helas, Pauvre Victime
10. Donizetti: Ah! C'est L'hymne Des Noces
11. Donizetti: Ashton S'avance
12. Donizetti: Ja Vais Quitter La Terre
13. Offenbach: Il M'a Semble Sur Mon Epaule - Laurent Naouri
14. Offenbach: Moi Vers Celui Que J'adore


----------



## Rtnrlfy

Another drown-out-the-loud-boss sort of day, so starting off with some calming Pachelbel:


----------



## Blancrocher

Beethoven: String Quartets, op. 127 and 131 (Emerson)


----------



## Vronsky

*Debussy: Jeux & Nocturnes (Dutoit) | Stravinsky: The Firebird (Abbado)*










Claude Debussy: Jeux *·* Nocturnes
Charles Dutoit *·* Montreal Symphony Orchestra










Igor Stravinsky: The Firebird
Claudio Abbado *·* London Symphony Orchestra


----------



## Pugg

​*Renée Fleming; Bel Canto. *

_Bellini_:
Ah! Se una volta sola...Ah, non credea mirarti...Ah! non giunge uman pensiero...(from La Sonnambula)
Ah, non credea mirarti (from La Sonnambula)
Ah! non giunge uman pensiero (from La Sonnambula)

Oh! s'io potessi dissipar le nubi (from Il Pirata)
Col sorriso d'innocenza (from Il Pirata)
Oh! Sole! Ti vela di tenebre oscure (from Il Pirata)
_
__Donizetti_:Abbraciami...Il più tenero suon d'arpa...Ah non sai qual prestigio si cela (from Maria Padilla)
Figlio, e spento...Era desso il figlio mio (from Lucrezia Borgia)

_Rossini_:Serenai vaghirai...Bel raggio lusinghier (from Semiramide)
Armida: D'amor al dolce impero


----------



## Rtnrlfy

More calming music for an in-office day, this time from Francois Couperin:


----------



## Pugg

​
*Brahms *- Piano Quintet
with Maurizio Pollini


----------



## realdealblues

*Alfred Brendel
Complete Philips Recordings
CD23*









*Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart*
Piano Concerto #20 in D minor, K.466
Piano Concerto #24 in C minor, K.491
*[Rec. 1998]*
Charles Mackerras/Scottish Chamber Orchestra

*CD24*









*Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart*
Piano Concerto #22 in E flat major, K.482
Piano Concerto #27 in B flat major, K.595
*[Rec. 2000]*
Charles Mackerras/Scottish Chamber Orchestra

*CD25*









*Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart*
Piano Concerto #9 in E flat major, K.271 - "Jeunehomme"
Piano Concerto #25 in C major, K.503
*[Rec. 2001]*
Charles Mackerras/Scottish Chamber Orchestra

*CD26*









*Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart*
Piano Concerto #12 in A major, K.414
Piano Concerto #17 in G major, K.453
*[Rec. 2004]*
Charles Mackerras/Scottish Chamber Orchestra


----------



## Pugg

​
*Verdi: Rigoletto*

_Dame Joan Sutherland (Gilda), Luciano Pavarotti (Il Duca), Sherrill Milnes (Rigoletto), Huguette Tourangeau (Maddalena_), Martti Talvela (Sparafucile), Gillian Knight (Giovanna), Clifford Grant (Monterone)

London Symphony Orchestra, Richard Bonynge

Studio recording, 1971



> "[Pavarotti] is an intensely characterful Duke: an unmistakable rogue but a charmer, too...[Sutherland] is glowingly beautiful as well as supremely assured technically. Milnes makes a strong Rigoletto, vocally masterful rather than strongly characterised." Penguin Guide, 2010 edition ****


----------



## realdealblues

*Alfred Brendel
Complete Philips Recordings
CD27









Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart
*Piano Concerto #12 in A Flat Major, arr. Piano & String Quartet, K.385p
*[Rec. 1999]*
Alban Berg Quartet

Piano Quartet #2 in E Flat Major, K.493*
[Rec. 1999]
*Günter Pichler, Gerhard Schulz, Valentin Erben
*
CD28*








*
Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart
*Ch'io mi scordi di te... Non temer, amato bene, K.505
*[Rec. 1978]*
Jessye Norman/Neville Marriner/Academy Of St. Martin in the Fields

Fantasia in C minor, K.475
Piano Sonata #14 in C minor, K.457
*[Rec. 1990]

*Ch'io mi scordi di te... Non temer, amato bene, K.505*
[Rec. 1995]
*Sylvia McNair/Neville Marriner/Academy Of St. Martin in the Fields


----------



## Blancrocher

Ligeti: Piano Music (Aimard)


----------



## Marinera

Fits my black mood

*Handel* Giulio Cesare - Empio, diro to se









*Mozart* La flut enchantee La reine de la nuit - Dessay








*Glass *Satyagraha - Tagore scene 1 - Confrontation and Rescue








*Glass *Akhnaten - Act 3 - Atack and Fall


----------



## Guest

I saw this on dutch television and I like to share it hopefully with many Beethoven lovers.I have nothing to add then that I was completely in love with the music itself with tears of joy .

[video]http://web.avrotros.nl/cultuur/klassiek/player/beethoven7_ivanfischer/[/video]


----------



## Blancrocher

Stravinsky: 3 Symphonies (Stravinsky cond.)


----------



## elgar's ghost

Alkan part two today.

Piano Trio in G-minor op.30 (1841), _Grand duo concertant_ in F-sharp minor for violin and piano op.21 (1842), _12 études dans tous les tons mineurs_ op.39 (1857), _Sonate de concert_ in E for cello and piano op.47 (1857):
























Once again, apologies for the minute images.


----------



## Heliogabo

I think Biondi is unbeatable in this repertoire.


----------



## ShropshireMoose

Benjamin Dale: Violin Sonata in E, Op.11/English Dance/Prunella/Holiday Tune/Ballade, Op.15 Lorraine McAslan/Michael Dussek

Dale's only violin sonata, is, like his piano sonata, a massive structure lasting just over forty minutes.It is a splendid work, very passionate and accorded a marvellous performance here. The next three pieces are lighter in tone and no less enjoyable for that, but to my mind the gem of the collection is the superb Ballade, Op.15. This was the last of Dale's string pieces and dates from 1926. Apparently it was so well received at its first performance that it was encored immediately, I can well understand it for it is a very fine piece indeed. Lorraine McAslan and Michael Dussek give renditions that leave nothing to be desired and with the very informative sleeve notes that accompany the CD it can be confidently recommended.


----------



## agoukass

Strauss (arr. Berg, Webern, Schoenberg): Waltzes / Stravinsky: Octet
Boston Symphony Chamber Players


----------



## TurnaboutVox

*Brahms
Piano Concerto No. 1 in D minor, Op. 15
Haydn Variations Op. 56a*
Claudio Arrau; Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra, Bernard Haitink [Philips, 1993]










*
Bridge
Phantasm for Piano and Orchestra*
Kathryn Stott (Piano); RPO, Vernon Handley [Conifer, 1989]


----------



## Conglomerate




----------



## AClockworkOrange

*Beethoven - Symphonies No.5 & No.6 'Pastoral' performed by Pierre Monteux & the London Symphony Orchestra and Wiener Philharmoniker respectively.*

Superb performances- spirited and vital, betraying not one ounce of age - neither of the Conductor nor of the recordings.

If this proves representative of the cycle as a whole it will more than likely leap straight into my top five Beethoven cycles.


----------



## KenOC

Arnold Cooke, Symphony No. 4. A fine-sounding work, but a bit melodically indistinct.


----------



## Guest

I bought this strictly for "Seeing," which is basically a piano concerto. Very powerful.


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

Sadly one of the most underrated composers... standing in the shadows of Both Mozart and Haydn and known almost exclusively for opera... but a marvelous composer at that!


----------



## bejart

Pasquale Anfossi (1728-1804): Sinfonia Venezia

Enzo Amato directing the Orchestra da Camera di Napoli


----------



## Xenakiboy

Today I'm going to listen to 4'33 for the whole day. Not even joking, I need a rest from music. Be back tomorrow probably with a Wagner opera though!


----------



## opus55

Puccini: La Boheme


----------



## D Smith

For Carl Nielsen's birthday: Symphony No. 3 Bernstein/Royal Danish Orchestra. Excellent, vibrant performance and very recommended.


----------



## aleazk

Brahms - _Variations and Fugue on a Theme by Handel_






Brahms - _Variations on a Theme of Paganini_


----------



## TwoFlutesOneTrumpet

One of my favorite Sibelius CDs in my collection.


----------



## SixFootScowl




----------



## Pugg

*Debussy*: Afternoon Of A Faun, Nuages, Fetes, Printemps
Boston Symphony Orchestra, Chares Munch


----------



## Pugg

opus55 said:


> Puccini: La Boheme


Now we are talking!


----------



## Xenakiboy

Xenakiboy said:


> Today I'm going to listen to 4'33 for the whole day. Not even joking, I need a rest from music. Be back tomorrow probably with a Wagner opera though!


And I've managed it so far, it's not as boring as you'd expect either!


----------



## Pugg

​
*Beethoven*; symphonies 1&2


----------



## tortkis

Giovanni Antonio Pandolfi Mealli: Sonate à Violino Solo, Opera Terza (Arcana, 2013)
Ars Antiqua Austria, Gunar Letzbor (violin)









Giovanni Antonio Pandolfi Mealli (c.1630-c.1669/1670) was an Italian composer, who murdered castrato during Mass and fled to France then Spain. The music is ethereal.


----------



## Pugg

​*Mahler; Symphony 9.*
Carlo Maria Giulini.


----------



## Biwa

Wilhelm Stenhammar (1871-1927)

Excelsior! symphonic overture, Op.13 (1896)
Mellanspel ur Sången, Op.44 (1921) (Interlude from The Song)
Serenade in F major, Op.31 (1914/19)

Royal Flemish Philharmonic
Christian Lindberg (conductor)


----------



## Pugg

​
*Wagner: Overtures and Preludes*

Die Meistersinger von Nürnberg: Overture
Parsifal: Good Friday Music
Lohengrin: Prelude to Act 1
Lohengrin: Prelude to Act 3
Tannhäuser: Overture and Venusberg Music
Tristan und Isolde: Prelude & Liebestod
London Symphony Orchestra, *Antal Dorati*


----------



## Xenakiboy

I think I really needed this, I love Takemitsu and his music is always filled with an ethereal beauty.


----------



## Xenakiboy

Here's a better quality recording:


----------



## jim prideaux

spent the last few days listening every so often to my newly acquired recording of two Gade symphonies (mentioned in an earlier post)...pleasant and interesting enough but then this morning came to work early and while preparing for the day happened to put Zinman and the Tonhalle Zurich live performance of Schumann's 2nd on YT.......

there is no comparison!..the Schumann was already established as one of my own personal favourites but listening to it this morning I am again reminded of that remarkable feeling of elation that great music can bring (unfortunately I really did want to find this with Gade but no disrespect to the man ...it just did not happen).Apparently Gade was an associate of Schumann and \Mendelssohn and while I no doubt will continue to enjoy his music I need to remember that 'great' music is apart and not perhaps as common as we might imagine.......

on to the same performers and the 'Rhenish'

by the way -this post is not intended to re open any debate about what is great etc......it is intended as a brief and minor recognition of that sense of wonder that great music can engender!


----------



## Pugg

​*Janacek: Jenufa*

_Elisabeth Söderström (Jenufa)_, Wieslav Ochman (Laca), Eva Randová (Kostelnicka), Petr Dvorsky (Steva), _Lucia Popp (Karolka)_, Marie Mrázová (Stařenka Buryjovka), Václav Zitek (Mill Foreman), Dalibor Jedlicka (Mayor), Ivana Mixová (Mayor's Wife), Vera Soukupová (Herdswoman), Jindra Pokorná (Barena), Jana Jonásová (Jano)

Wiener Philharmoniker & Wiener Staatsopernchor, _Sir Charles Mackerras_

Recorded: Sofiensaal, Vienna, April 1982



> "Despite stiff competition this vividly dramatic reading of the original score, the superb playing and Söderström's heart-breaking heroine confirm this is still the finest incarnation of Janácek's pastoral tragedy." BBC Music Magazine, May 2007 *****





> "Janácek's first operatic masterpiece is a towering work, blending searing intensity with heart-stopping lyricism.
> It tells of Jenufa and the appalling treatment she receives as she's caught between the man she loves and another who finally comes to love her. But dominating the story is the Kostelnicka, a figure of enormous strength, pride and inner resource who rules Jenufa's life and ultimately kills her baby. Randová's characterisation of the role of the Kostelnicka is frightening in its intensity yet has a very human core. The two men are well cast and act as fine foils to Söderström's deeply impressive Jenufa. The Vienna Philharmonic plays beautifully and Mackerras directs magnificently. The recording is all one could wish for and the booklet is a mine of informed scholarship." Gramophone Classical Music Guide, 2010


----------



## Dr Johnson

Manxfeeder said:


> I really like Gardiner's set. Having said that, one part of it which continually is disappointing is the slow movements. They don't have any - what's the term? -soul. I don't mind that they are faster than normal, but I would have appreciated more feeling. Have you noticed that, or is that just a personal quirk I have?


Attempting a more detailed response to your post.

Rather than listen to the whole of Gardiner's set again, followed by many other versions, I thought I'd contrast and compare my favourite Beethoven slow movement, the Funeral march from the Eroica. When I first listened to the 3rd symphony (before you raised the matter) the 2nd movement seemed a bit slower than I had expected (the Penguin guide confirms that "Gardiner observes Beethoven's own fast metronome markings, but allows himself expansion in the slow movements of the Eroica and the Ninth."). Listening again yesterday morning I thought that there was perhaps a certain coolness in Gardiner's (12 minutes and 41 seconds) account of the Funeral March. Next I gave Wyn Morris' 17 minutes and 20 second version a spin; I did feel that there was more drama going on here, but you'd expect that with Morris. After a break of several hours I listened to Zinman's account with the Tonhalle Orchestra. It sounds very similar to Gardiner's, both in terms of tempo (Zinman takes 12 minutes and 58 seconds) and feeling. Then I listened to the Gardiner again and, this time, thought it seemed to contain more passion than it had in my morning listening. Then I started to listen to Klemperer's 1955 account with the Philharmonia (14 minutes, 40 seconds), but realised that I was in danger of getting sick of listening to the same piece yet again in one day.

Where all this rambling leads is that I don't agree that Gardiner's version _completely_ lacks soul but that I agree that, at least for me, the non HIP approach is more engaging.


----------



## Xenakiboy

Dutilleux - Le Temps L'horloge (from the Centenary box), which a certain Pugg here would like.. 
Did someone say Renée Fl...


----------



## Xenakiboy

I've put Grisey's Espaces Acoustiques again and it's quickly become one of the most meaningful works to me, I've experienced. It's highly therapeutic too.
Thank you so much Gerard Grisey for what you have given to us! :kiss:


----------



## schigolch




----------



## Arsakes

Tafelmusik (CD 2,3 and 4)

A dozen or two nice Baroque aka "harpsichord-y" chamber music.


----------



## Blancrocher

Penderecki/Lutoslawski: String Quartets (Royal)


----------



## Pugg

*Chopin*: Piano Concertos Nos. 1 & 2 
Adam Harasiewicz.
Wiener Symphoniker, Heinrich Hollreiser


----------



## Pugg

​
*Bach, J S: Cello Suites, *
Disk 1

_Philip Higham_ (cello)


----------



## Rtnrlfy

I think it was Pugg that was listening to this a few weeks ago... I finally had a chance to pull it off my shelf. Great music to start hopefully makes a great Friday!


----------



## bejart

Giovanni Benedetto Platti (1697-1763): Concerto Grosso No.10 in F Major

Georg Kallweit leading the Akademie fur Alte Musik Berlin


----------



## realdealblues

*Alfred Brendel
Complete Philips Recordings
CD82*









*Johannes Brahms
*Piano Concerto #1 in D minor, Op. 15
*[Rec. 1973]
*Hans Schmidt-Isserstedt/Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra

*CD83*









*Johannes Brahms
*Piano Concerto #1 in D minor, Op. 15
*[Rec. 1986]
*Claudio Abbado/Berlin Philharmonic

Theme with Variations (Arr. of 2nd movement of the String Sextet, Op. 18)
*[Rec. 1989]*


----------



## Pugg

​
*Beethoven*: _Der glorreiche Augenblick Op. 136_
Boys of Westminster Under School Senior Choir

_Fantasia for Piano, Chorus and Orchestra in C minor, Op. 80_
Marta Fontannais-Simmons (mezzo-soprano), Julian Davies (tenor) & Leon McCawley (piano)

Claire Rutter (soprano), Matilde Wallevik (mezzo-soprano), Peter Hoare (tenor) & Stephen Gadd (baritone)

City of London Choir & Royal Philharmonic Orchestra, Hilary Davan Wetton


----------



## pmsummer

O CIECO MONDO
The Italian Lauda, c. 1400-1700
*Huelgas Ensemble*
Paul Van Nevel - director

_Deutsche Harmonia Mundi_


----------



## Blancrocher

Verdi: Requiem (Karajan)


----------



## Pugg

​
*Schumann:*

Requiem in D flat major, Op. 148
Requiem für Mignon, Op. 98b

Éva Andor (Soprano), Lívia Budai-Batky (Contralto), György Korondi (Tenor), József Gregor (Bass)

Budapest Chorus, Hungarian State Orchestra, Miklós Forrai


----------



## Heliogabo

*Telemann: Scherzi melodichi*

_Ensemble Symposium_
Eva Saladin violin
Simone Laghi viola
Marco Lo Cicero violone
Federica Bianchi harpsichord

"Telemann wrote music for many occasions, so called 'Gebrauchsmusik'. His Scherzi Melodichi were written for the entertainment of the guests of the Spa Bad Pyrmont. Each of the 7 suites, consisting of 7 dance-like movements, is named after a day of the week, each day its own suite. The style is witty and good humoured, aimed at lifting the mood of the possibly bored-to-death audience in the Spa."


----------



## Vasks

*Pugnani - Overture #6 in Eight Parts (Mangiacavallo/Opus 111)
Salieri - Four Entr'actes from "Die Hussiten vor Naumburg" (Fey/Hanssler)
W. A. Mozart - Piano Concerto #24 (Brendel/Philips)*


----------



## DeepR




----------



## Pugg

​
*Mozart: Lucio Silla*

Peter Schreier (Tenor), Arleen Augér (Soprano), Leopold Hager (Harpsichord), Julia Varady (Soprano), Edith Mathis (Soprano), Helen Donath (Soprano), Werner Krenn (Tenor), Ernst Hinreiner ()

Mozarteum-Orchester Salzburg, Salzburger Rundfunk- und Mozarteumchor, _Leopold Hager_


----------



## Marinera

DeepR said:


>


I'm happily gliding away on the cloud of bliss with this one.

It's on my wish list now


----------



## Manxfeeder

Dr Johnson said:


> Attempting a more detailed response to your post . . . where all this rambling leads is that I don't agree that Gardiner's version _completely_ lacks soul but that I agree that, at least for me, the non HIP approach is more engaging.


Thanks for going to all that trouble just to answer my question. :tiphat:


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Beethoven, Piano Concerto No. 2*

I'm warming up to this set.


----------



## agoukass

Franz Joseph Haydn: Piano Concertos and Sonatas
Ilse von Alpenheim, piano
Bamberg Symphony Orchestra / Antal Dorati


----------



## Dr Johnson

Manxfeeder said:


> Thanks for going to all that trouble just to answer my question. :tiphat:


You're welcome. 

I'm also interested in the pros and cons of HIP.


----------



## agoukass

Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart: Piano Concertos Nos. 5-7

Murray Perahia & Radu Lupu, pianos (No.7)
English Chamber Orchestra


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Beethoven, Piano Concertos Nos. 5 and 4*

I finally stopped dithering and purchased this set.


----------



## Marinera

agoukass said:


> View attachment 85607
> 
> 
> Franz Joseph Haydn: Piano Concertos and Sonatas
> Ilse von Alpenheim, piano
> Bamberg Symphony Orchestra / Antal Dorati


 von Alpenheim's Mendelssohn's Songs without words are really good, I think among the best, if not the best. I imagine her Haydn shoud be really good too.


----------



## ShropshireMoose

Rubbra: Violin Sonata No.2, Op.31 Frederick Grinke/Edmund Rubbra
Lennox Berkeley: Violin Sonatina Frederick Grinke/Lennox Berkeley
Lennox Berkeley: Theme and Variations for Solo Violin Frederick Grinke
Reizenstein: Prologue, Variations and Finale for Violin and Piano, Op.12/3 Pieces for Violin and Piano, Op.7 Nos. 1 and 2 Max Rostal/Franz Reizenstein

Kodaly: String Quartet No.2, Op.10
Smetana: String Quartet No.1 in E Minor, "From My Life"
Dvorak: String Quartet No.12 in F, Op.96, "American" The Hollywood String Quartet

Two very enjoyable discs of chamber music. The first gathers together some fairly obscure works recorded by Frederick Grinke and Max Rostal with the three composers showing themselves to be very able pianists. Reizenstein was a noted virtuoso (who wrote some hilarious variations on the "Lambeth Walk" in the styles of different composers - and recorded them under the pseudonym "Frank Rayston" !!), there's a very fine disc of him playing some of his solo piano works on Lyrita. The others were new to me as pianists, but their playing is excellent and all of these works are enjoyable. I was particularly taken with the Berkeley Variations for Solo Violin, these need to be heard far more often, but then, so do the other pieces recorded here, the Dutton remastering is superb. 
The Hollywood String Quartet played for sheer love of music, initially for their own amusement away from the studios whose orchestras they were employed in, they were unquestionably one of the greatest string quartets of the 20th century, and this is a highly recommended disc of three superb works.


----------



## pmsummer

CARE-CHARMING SLEEP
_Songs and Madrigals by John Dowland, Robert Johnson, Giovanni Felice Sances, John Wilbye, Cherubino Busatti, Benedetto Ferrari, Cipriano da Rore_
*The Dowland Project*
John Potter - tenor, direction
Barry Guy - double-bass
Maya Homburger - baroque violin
Stephen Stubbs - baroque guitar, chitarrone
John Surman - bass clarinet, soprano saxophone​
_ECM New Series_


----------



## Xenakiboy

Xenakis - Orchestral Works vol 2 (Jonchaies, Shaar, Lichens, Antikhthon) :kiss:

I'm going through a stressful and quite depressing personal situation and I need something that brings me happiness. This man's music means everything to me, so I play my Orchestral works disc and relax with a cup of coffee and a copy of 'theory practice and self-borrowing' and like many times before, Xenakis can help me therapeutically too! 
(sorry if that was too personal for current listening, but we are all humans right?)


----------



## firsttenor

Verdi's Nabucco conducted by Giuseppe Sinopoli


----------



## Blancrocher

Mozart: Piano Sonatas (Gavrilov)

*p.s.* Don't forget to give information about what recording you're listening to, firsttenor--many of us need it for "likes" purposes.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Beethoven, Piano Concerto No. 1*


----------



## Vronsky

*Delius | de Falla | Sibelius*










Frederick Delius: Sea Drift & Florida Suite
Thomas Hampson *·* Welsh National Opera *·* Sir Charles Mackerras










Manuel de Falla: The Complete works for Piano solo
Ricardo Requejo










Jean Sibelius: Finlandia & Karelia Suite
Philharmonia Orchestra *·* Vladimir Ashkenazy


----------



## SixFootScowl




----------



## Xenakiboy

I'm now putting on some of Xenakis' chamber works, especially piano, starting with Mists and Nyuyo! Very atmospheric stuff (which I dearly love!) :tiphat:


----------



## pmsummer

*In honor of our first 100F+ Heat Index day.*










CANTUS ARCTICUS
_Concerto for Birds & Orchestra, Op. 61_
*Einojuhani Rautavaara*
Leipzig Radio Symphony Orchestra
Max Pommer - conductor

_Catalyst_


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1999.


----------



## bejart

Brahms: Symphony No.1 in C Minor, Op.68

Sir Georg Solti leading the Chicago Symphony Orchestra


----------



## Guest

I haven't listened to this CD in ages--my, what a fine player he is. Good sound, but there's a jarring edit in the 10th Sonata.


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1994, 1982.


----------



## Vaneyes

Released 1999.


----------



## Vaneyes

A belated Saturday Symphony listening. Recorded 1965.


----------



## Mahlerian

Schumann: Symphony No. 4 in D minor (original version), Symphony No. 2 in C, Konzertstuck for Four Horns and Orchestra, Symphony No. 3 in E-flat "Rhenish," Symphony No. 4 in D minor (revised version)
Orchestra Revolutionnaire et Romantique, cond. Gardiner









Sessions: Montezuma
Richard Lewis, Donald Gramm, Brent Ellis, Phyllis Bryn-Julson, Opera Company of Boston, cond. Caldwell





The opera Montezuma is Roger Sessions' longest work, and this is a recording of the American premiere. It has never been commercially recorded, and the difficulties it presents for singers and orchestra (along with those for the audience) are the likely reason for this neglect. The libretto (in English) is also somewhat awkward, but there are certainly many memorable things in the music itself, and it would be interesting to hear a modern performance with better sound. This is not to say it is not well sung here, because it certainly is.


----------



## opus55

Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 4










I want to hear Brendel play it tonight.


----------



## Xenakiboy

pmsummer said:


> CANTUS ARCTICUS
> _Concerto for Birds & Orchestra, Op. 61_
> *Einojuhani Rautavaara*
> Leipzig Radio Symphony Orchestra
> Max Pommer - conductor
> 
> _Catalyst_


Yes yes yes yes yes, I feel in love with this piece a year ago (as with Rautavaara's addictive Etudes). I'm in love anytime I hear it!!


----------



## Xenakiboy

I just listened to Varèse's Ecuatorial and Ionisation off the complete works, which is a very tasty serving. Now I'm settling in for some Pli Selone Pli again, love it!


----------



## Pugg

​
*Antonio Soler*: Keyboard Sonatas Nos. 16-27

*Vestard Shimkus* (piano)


----------



## Pugg

firsttenor said:


> Verdi's Nabucco conducted by Giuseppe Sinopoli


Welcome to Talk Classical:tiphat:


----------



## Pugg

Blancrocher said:


> View attachment 85615
> 
> 
> Mozart: Piano Sonatas (Gavrilov)
> 
> *p.s.* Don't forget to give information about what recording you're listening to, firsttenor--many of us need it for "likes" purposes.


I am afraid some will never learn


----------



## Pugg

​
*Clarinet Concertos dedicated to Benny Goodman*

Arnold:Clarinet Concerto No. 2, Op. 115

Copland:Clarinet Concerto

Hindemith:Concerto for Clarinet and Orchestra

*Martin Fröst* (clarinet)

Malmö Symphony Orchestra, Lan Shui


----------



## Pugg

​*Mahler; Symphony no 6*
B.P Bernard Haitink .


----------



## ShropshireMoose

Debussy: L'Isle Joyeuse/Preludes Books One and Two Marcelle Meyer

I know I've put this up lots of times already, but it cannot be reiterated often enough just what a stunning player Marcelle Meyer was, and how this set (17 CD's for £15.45 on Amazon at present) must be the bargain of the century. If you love great piano playing and haven't already got it, then for heaven's sake what are you waiting for?????? *BUY IT!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Pugg

​*Mozart; Piano concerto 27 & Rondos K.382 and 386.*
_Murray Perahia_


----------



## Haydn man

Symphony No.44 from both sets for this weeks Saturday offering
I prefer the Dorati


----------



## ArtMusic

The civilized tones of French Baroque opera,


----------



## Xenakiboy

Haydn man said:


> View attachment 85621
> View attachment 85622
> 
> Symphony No.44 from both sets for this weeks Saturday offering
> I prefer the Dorati


Well you are Haydn man, man! :lol:

I may put on some of his symphonies tomorrow? :tiphat:


----------



## Pugg

​
*Donizetti: Maria De Rudenz*

_Ricciarelli/ Baleani/ Nucci_ et al.

Eliahu Inbal conducting.


----------



## Xenakiboy

I'm really taking to Takemitsu right now!! :lol: 
:tiphat:


----------



## Xenakiboy

Seriously one of the greatest things you've probably never heard!


----------



## Xenakiboy

One of my two favorite pieces from this composer!


----------



## jim prideaux

Schubert 5th and 6th Symphonies-Sir Colin Davis and the Staatskapelle Dresden

Beethoven 1st and 2nd Symphonies-Jos van Immerseel and Anima Eterna


----------



## SiegendesLicht

J.S. Bach - Brandenburg Concertos, performed by Freiburger Barockorchester


----------



## Biwa

Ludwig van Beethoven

Septet op. 20
Octet op. 103

camerata freden

Absolutely delightful music and performance! Really enjoying this one.


----------



## Pugg

*Rachmaninov*; Symphony 1 / Symphonic Dances


----------



## elgar's ghost

Third and final part of Alkan today.

_Trois grandes études_ op.76 - originally WoO (1839), _Deux petites pièces_ op.60 (1859), Sonatine in A-minor op.61 (1861), _Trois petite fantasies_ op.41 (1857), Excerpts from _Esquisses_ op.63 (1861) and _Toccatina_ in C-minor op.75 (1872):


----------



## Pugg

​
*Pleyel:*

Clarinet Concerto No. 1
Clarinet Concerto No. 2
Sinfonia concertante for Two Clarinets & Orchestra

with _Sandra Arnold_ (clarinet)

_Dieter Klöcker _(clarinet)

Südwestdeutsches Kammerorchester Pforzheim, Sebastian Tewinkel


----------



## seven four

Martin Roscoe, Carl Nielsen - Nielsen Complete Piano Music 






:tiphat:


----------



## jim prideaux

while awaiting first sight of L. Cana captaining Albania in the 2.00pm kick off (he used to play for 'the lads')I am busy reflecting on the andante of Schubert's 6th as performed by Davis and the Staatskapelle Dresden.....known the work for years but Davis seems to really bring out both the essential elegance of the music and the remarkable range of 'emotions' within such a relatively short piece...there is even an obvious good natured humour!

the aforementioned player then went and got himself sent off just before half time.....should have stuck with Schubert !!!!!!


----------



## Reichstag aus LICHT

Xenakiboy said:


> [Bartók's "Contrasts"] Seriously one of the greatest things you've probably never heard!


Check out this interesting and entertaining lecture by the splendid Bruce Adolphe:






Adolphe's entire _Inside Chamber Music_ series is well worth watching.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Teresa Berganza - The Spanish Soul* (3CD Box Set)

CD1
01. El Corregidor y la molinera, pantomime-ballet in 2 scenes, G. 50: 1st part
02. El Corregidor y la molinera, pantomime-ballet in 2 scenes, G. 50: 2nd part
03. Popular Spanish Songs (7), for voice & piano, G. 40: 1. El pano moruno
04. Popular Spanish Songs (7), for voice & piano, G. 40: 2. Sequidilla murciana
05. Popular Spanish Songs (7), for voice & piano, G. 40: 3. Asturiana
06. Popular Spanish Songs (7), for voice & piano, G. 40: 4. Jota
07. Popular Spanish Songs (7), for voice & piano, G. 40: 5. Nana
08. Popular Spanish Songs (7), for voice & piano, G. 40: 6. Canción
09. Popular Spanish Songs (7), for voice & piano, G. 40: 7. Polo


----------



## Haydn man

Continuing my day with some chamber music
Two excellent sets although the recording of the Haydn is very forward the playing is precise and in character


----------



## TurnaboutVox

*Elizabeth Maconchy
String Quartets No. 1, 2, 3 and 4* (1932/3; 1936; 1938; 1942/3)
Hanson String Quartet [Unicorn-Kanchana 1989]

Being the second of the three discs of the 1989 complete cycle on Unicorn I've managed to get hold of. This is bold music-making, and I think these are an important contribution to 20th century string quartet writing. Why Maconchy hasn't been recorded more often, especially recently with a lot of women now playing in top string quartet ensembles, is anyone's guess.


----------



## Vasks

_Just Johannes .... on vinyl_

*Brahms - Academic Festival Overture (Krips/Time-Life)
Brahms - Double Concerto (Francescatti & Fournier/Columbia)*


----------



## Pugg

​
*Schumann: Violin Sonatas Nos. 1-3*

Violin Sonata No. 1 in A minor, Op. 105
Violin Sonata No. 2 in D minor, Op. 121
Violin Sonata No. 3 in A minor, WoO 27

_Isabelle Faust (violin), Silke Avenhaus (piano)_


----------



## pmsummer

CARMINA BURANA
_Medieval Songs from the Benediktbeuren Manuscript_
*Boston Camerata*
Joel Cohen - director

_Apex_


----------



## Haydn man

No.2 from this set
Glazunov is really growing on me and I may well have only come across him thanks to recommendations here on TC


----------



## bejart

Vivaldi: Violin Concerto in G Major, RV 332, "Spring"

Trevor Pinnock directing the English Concert -- Simon Standage, violin


----------



## Manxfeeder

ShropshireMoose said:


> I know I've put this up lots of times already, but it cannot be reiterated often enough just what a stunning player Marcelle Meyer was, and how this set (17 CD's for £15.45 on Amazon at present) must be the bargain of the century. If you love great piano playing and haven't already got it, then for heaven's sake what are you waiting for?????? *BUY IT!!!!!!!!*


Thanks for the glowing recommendation. I apparently missed your previous posts about here, but I'm looking her up on Spotify now. I'm listening to Debussy's Images.


----------



## Pugg

Tanks goodness for car stereo, on our way to see Simon Rattle / B.P

​
*Brahms *- Hungarian Dances.

Hungarian Dances (excerpts)
Klavierstücke (8), Op. 76
Waltzes (16), Op. 39

*Cédric Tiberghien* (piano)

The product of close study of Gypsy folklore, the Hungarian Dances were originally destined for piano four hands; they were subsequently orchestrated, but Brahms himself also made a reduction for piano solo. Cédric Tiberghien has chosen to complete his third Brahms programme with the eight Piano Pieces Op.76, and the 16 Waltzes Op.39, which offer a highly personal vision of the genre, in the tradition of Schubert and Schumann.

"Cédric Tiberghien throws himself into the first book of Hungarian Dances with apparent abandon: his rhythmic verve and skill at characterising each piece, indeed every theme, are hugely enjoyable… At the other end of the disc he gives the Op. 39 Waltzes a ballroom sweep and elegance they rarely receive, and intimacy in the gentler numbers. But these two dance-sets bookend the perennially elusive, aristocratic Eight Pieces Op. 76... Tiberghien's consummate use of rubato, his scrupulous shading of dynamics and exquisite control of tone-colour make for a memorable account of these not always easily graspable pieces." BBC Music Magazine, April 2009 *****

"Tiberghien's weighty sensitivity and deep range of colour prove telling. The Hungarian Dances balance bravura with a dark refinement of mood and cover a much wider emotional spectrum than we usually imagine they possess. The Waltzes, infinitely graceful, are tinged with hints of quiet regret. Very beautiful and highly recommended." The Guardian, 10th October 2008 ****


----------



## Mahlerian

Saturday Symphony:
Haydn: Symphony No. 44 in E minor, "Trauer"
The English Concert, dir. Pinnock


----------



## D Smith

For Strauss' birthday today. Sonatinas Nos. 1 and 2. Delightful works and a great performance by Orpheus. Recommended.


----------



## agoukass

Beethoven: Piano Sonatas Nos. 29-32 
Arthur Schnabel, piano


----------



## Vronsky

*Sibelius: Symphony No. 1 | Stravinsky: Symphony in C & Symphony of Psalms*










Jean Sibelius: Symphony No. 1 in E minor
Vladimir Ashkenazy *·* Philharmonia Orchestra










Igor Stravinsky: Symphony in C & Symphony of Psalms
Sir Georg Solti *·* Chicago Symphony Orchestra and Chicago Symphony Chorus


----------



## bejart

Frantisek Xaver Dussek (1731-1799): Parthia in C Major

Novak Trio: Gabriela Krckova, oboe -- Steoan Koutnik, clarinet -- Vladimir Lejcko, bassoon


----------



## agoukass

Franz Schubert: Impromptus
Mitsuko Uchida, piano


----------



## SixFootScowl

Well I have been through all my English Messiahs and this is the best:









Next best is the Dunedin Consort's 1742 Dublin Version. 
Then the 1743 version (Marriner). 
Those are my top three.

Now for Messiah sung in German:


----------



## Dr Johnson

Concerto for Orchestra.


----------



## D Smith

For Saturday Symphony: Haydn Symphony No. 44. Pinnock/English Concert. This is a terrific set. I also listened to No. 45 which has some real Sturm und Drang moments.


----------



## agoukass

Schumann: Symphonies Nos. 1 & 2
Zurich Tonhalle Orchestra / David Zinman


----------



## George O

Music for Viols

works by 
John Jenkins (1592-1678)
William Lawes (1602-1645)
Matthew Locke (c. 1622-1677)
Henry Purcell (1659-1695)

Fretwork:
Wendy Gillespie, viol
Richard Campbell, viol
Richard Boothby, viol
William Hunt, viol
Julia Hodgson, viol
Susanna Pell, viol

Paul Nicholson, organ. spinet
Nigel North, archlute

5-CD set on Virgin (EU), from 2008
from previously released CDs

5 stars


----------



## tortkis

John Harbison: String Trio / Four Songs of Solitude / Songs America Loves to Sing - Camerata Pacifica (harmoniamundi, 2014)









String Trio (2013)
Four Songs of Solitude (1985) for solo violin
Songs America Loves to Sing (2004) for flute, clarinet, piano, violin & cello


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Mozart, Piano Concerto No. 23*

Marcelle Meyer playing. Listening to this on YouTube, contemplating her complete works set.


----------



## AClockworkOrange

Saturday Symphony time with Christopher Hogwood & the Academy of Ancient Music. An excellent HIP performance. I will have to compare it with Pinnock's in the Sturm-und-Drang set but not tonight.








Returning to Pierre Monte's gorgeous Beethoven Symphony recordings - this time it will be Symphonies No.1 & No.2 with various Overtures. If these follow the precedent of Symphonies No.5 & No.6, these will be poised and graceful performances with a firm sense of rhythm.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Haydn, Symphony No. 44*

Today's Saturday Symphony with Ton Koopman.


----------



## Guest

Electrifying performances captured in vivid sound. It includes the 2 standard Cello Concertos and a transcription of the Viola Concerto.


----------



## aleazk

Mozart - Piano concerto no. 22 (on period instruments)






Love the woodwinds.


----------



## KenOC

For the Saturday Symphony, listening to Dorati's rendition of Haydn's 44th Symphony, _Trauer_. Very good of course. But sometimes I think maybe Haydn isn't a very convincing "Sturm und Drang" composer because he can't stay in a bad mood long enough. :lol:


----------



## Xenakiboy

I'm going to put on Haydn's Paris Symphonies, plus The Clock and The Miracle, very soon. Relax with a book and a coffee aye?


----------



## Xenakiboy

Right now though, I'm listening to the Takacs Quartet recording of Beet's Grosso Fugue, which is one of the few of Beet's pieces that have really appealed to me. It's such a strong piece that sounds very modern still, it probably had a bit of influence on Stravinsky and Bartok, which shows. Even a scent of modal minimalism in there.

Off to Haydn shortly!


----------



## Morimur




----------



## Xenakiboy

Morimur said:


>


I've still got to get around to listening to a chunk of his music. I liked the Concerto and the string quartet, thanks for reminding me unintentionally! :tiphat:


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Debussy, Images*

Michelangeli on piano.


----------



## Conglomerate




----------



## omega

*Puccini*
_Madame Butterfly_

Anghela Gheorghiu, Jonas Kaufman _& allii_
Antonio Pappano | Orchestra e Choro dell' Academia di Santa Cecilia


----------



## drpraetorus

Introduction to the final scene of Capriccio by Richard Strauss. Barry Tuckwell, horn soloist, Vladimir Ashkenazy conducting the Royal Philharmonic orch.


----------



## Xenakiboy

So I've been listening to this for the last 40 minutes, so far: 









And I'm surprised how much I've heard this motif:









In his music (in some variation).
I'm not a Haydn scholar, is this significant in his output? just curious..  :tiphat:


----------



## Vronsky

*Stravinsky: Le Sacre du Printemps*










Igor Stravinsky: Le Sacre du Printemps
Eugene Ormandy *·* The Philadelphia Orchestra


----------



## Xenakiboy

Vronsky said:


> Igor Stravinsky: Le Sacre du Printemps
> Eugene Ormandy *·* The Philadelphia Orchestra


Somebody let Igor out of his cage..... :lol:
I've been meaning to get out my recording of the Rite and Petruska, maybe it's today? I think I will! Thanks for reminding me too!


----------



## Blancrocher

Monteverdi: L'Orfeo (Harnoncourt)


----------



## pmsummer

SONGS AND DANCES FROM THE SPANISH RENAISSANCE
*Camerata Iberia*
Pedro Estevan - percussion
Daniel Carranza - vihuela
Juan Carlos de Mulder - vihuela, direction
Ernesto Schmied - recorder
Francisco Luengo - viola da gamba
Carlos Mena - countertenor​
_M-A Recordings_


----------



## bejart

Jan Vanhal (1739-1813): Sinfonia in F Major, Bryan F2

Riyoko Matsui directing the Haydn Sinfonietta Tokyo


----------



## nightscape

*Tubin* - Symphony No. 3 (Volmer/Estonian NSO)










*Bruckner* - Symphony No. 5 (Abbado/Vienna)


----------



## deprofundis

Im lisening to franco-flemish school of classical music whit it's best exponent *Jacob Olbrecht, Ockeghem than Lassus*.
Yes tonight i will lisen to his prophetea sybillarum whit headphone for the first time and a considerable volume, i wont to be
blown away therefore how can i go wrong on this hyperion release.


----------



## Blancrocher

Rameau: Deus noster refugium (Christie, Les Arts Florissants)


----------



## Biwa

Georg Wagenseil (1715-1777)

Cello Concerto in C, WV 341
Cello Concerto in A, WV 348
Symphonia in C

Christophe Coin, cello
orchester le phénix


----------



## Pugg

​
*Beethoven*: Christus am Ölberge 
*Mozart: Lieder* 
Scherchen - Maria Stader


----------



## Pugg

KenOC said:


> For the Saturday Symphony, listening to Dorati's rendition of Haydn's 44th Symphony, _Trauer_. Very good of course. But sometimes I think maybe Haydn isn't a very convincing "Sturm und Drang" composer because he can't stay in a bad mood long enough. :lol:


Good observation.:tiphat:


----------



## Pugg

omega said:


> *Puccini*
> _Madame Butterfly_
> 
> Anghela Gheorghiu, Jonas Kaufman _& allii_
> Antonio Pappano | Orchestra e Choro dell' Academia di Santa Cecilia
> 
> View attachment 85641


One of the best, right behind the Karajan/ Freni/ Pavarottti set.:tiphat:


----------



## Pugg

​*Beethoven:*Violin Concerto in D major, Op. 61

Itzhak Perlman 
Cadenza by Kreisler

Philharmonia Orchestra, Carlo Maria Giulini


----------



## Conglomerate




----------



## Pugg

​
*Bizet; Symphony in C/L'Arlésienne Suite No.1*
Jesús López-Cobos


----------



## agoukass

Schumann: Carnaval, Symphonic Etudes 
Liszt: Sonata in B minor

Alfred Cortot, piano


----------



## Xenakiboy

Stravinsky has so many great lesser-known works, it's so good!!


----------



## Xenakiboy

And this tiny piece!


----------



## Xenakiboy

Woah, his first mature orchestral work!! :tiphat:


----------



## Pugg

Thanks to bejart;








*Joseph Wolfl* (1773-1812): Piano Concerto No.6 in D Major, Op.49

Johannes Moesus conducting the Rundfunkorchester Kaiserslautern des SWR -- Yorck Kronenberg, piano


----------



## Xenakiboy

Yes, I'm having a Stravinskian afternoon.
The Rite, or _Le Sacre _ is up next! :tiphat:


----------



## Pugg

​
* Rimsky-Korsakov; Scheherazade.*
Alexander Borodin: Symphony No.2 in B minor
_Herman Krebbers 
Royal Concert Gebouw orchestra _


----------



## Xenakiboy

I've just been listening to a bunch of chamber pieces by György Ligeti and I do like them more than the well-known orchestral/choral works. The Etudes (which I've loved for a while) are a goldmine, Six Bagatelles are really fun and quite tightly held together. The Hungarian rock is fun also, Passacalia, then there's the piano Concerto!!


----------



## Pugg

​
*George Friedrich Händel; Der Messias*
Sung in German

_ Lucia Popp, Brigitte Fassbaender, Robert Holl, Robert Gambill,
_

Radio-Sinfonie-Orchester Stuttgart / Südfunkchor

Neville Marriner


----------



## Xenakiboy

Xenakis - Persephassa, from the percussion works set. 
Possibly my favourite thing composed for solo percussion, a masterpiece definitely. But then Pleiades is stunning too....

I'm enjoying my favourite composer nevertheless!  :tiphat:


----------



## Xenakiboy

I'm going to listen to my copy of Pierre monteux conducting The rite of spring!! One of three pieces that changed my life and determined my path as a classical Composer! :tiphat:


----------



## Balthazar

*J. S. Bach ~ Goldberg Variations*

Igor Levit at the piano. This has joined Gould '55 as a favorite recording.


----------



## omega

*Monteverdi*

_Vespro della Beata Vergine_

Arnold Schoenberg Chor | Concentus Musik Wien | Nikolaus Harnoncourt


----------



## Pugg

​
*Bach; Cello Suites *( disc 2)
_Philip Higham _


----------



## Blancrocher

Mozart: Piano Sonatas (Gulda)


----------



## Pugg

Next on:

​
*Brahms*ouble Concerto for Violin & Cello in A minor, Op. 102

_Gidon Kremer (violin), Mischa Maisky (cello)_

Academic Festival Overture, Op. 80

Wiener Philharmoniker, _Leonard Bernstein_


----------



## Pugg

*Saint-Saëns:*​
Six Études Op. 52
Six Études Op. 111
Études (6) pour la main gauche seule, Op. 135

*Geoffrey Burleson* (piano)


----------



## Vasks

_more LPs_

*Whear - Overture to a Comedy, No. 2 (composer/Everest)
Harbison - Confinement (Weisberg/Nonesuch)
Schuman - Symphony #7 (Abravanel/Turnabout)*


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Mompou, Cancion y Danzas, Preludes*


----------



## Vronsky

*Sibelius: Symphonies Nos. 2 & 4 | Ravel: Piano Concerto in G major & Miroirs*










Jean Sibelius: Symphonies Nos. 2 & 4
Vladimir Ashkenazy *·* Philharmonia Orchestra










Maurice Ravel: Piano Concerto in G major & Miroirs 
Pierre Boulez *·* Pierre-Laurent Aimard *·* The Cleveland Orchestra


----------



## Biwa

Mozart & Salieri: Arias & Overtures

Sen Guo, soprano
Kenneth Tarver, tenor
Musikkollegium Winterthur
Douglas Boyd, conductor


----------



## chesapeake bay

Nice combination of strong 20th century works with some whimsical enjoyable stuff i.e. Farewell to Stromness, Someone to Watch over me.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Agitato / Tamas Palfalvi* (trumpet)

Araia:Cadrò, ma qual si mira
Dubrovay:Trumpet Concerto No. 3
Erickson, R:Kryl
Handel:Water Music Suite No. 2 in D major, HWV349
Kagel:Morceau de concours
Ligeti:Mysteries of the Macabre
Telemann:Quintet (Sinfonia spirituosa) in D major TWV 44:1, for trumpet, 2 violins, viola & b.c.
Vivaldi:Agitata infido flatu (from Juditha Triumphans)

Tamas Palfalvi (trumpet)

Franz Liszt Chamber Orchestra


----------



## CDs

Tchaikovsky - Piano Concerto #1
Rachmaninoff - Piano Concerto #2
Van Cliburn - Piano









*"His octave passages are electrifying; he can produce a tremendous volume and variety of tone...."*
Alan Kayes on Van Cliburn (taken from CD booklet page 6)


----------



## bejart

Pietro Locatelli (1695-1764): Violin Concerto No.2 in C Minor

Gunter Kehr leading the Mainz Chamber Orchestra -- Suzanne Lautenbacher, violin


----------



## Reichstag aus LICHT

chesapeake bay said:


> View attachment 85653
> 
> 
> Nice combination of strong 20th century works with some whimsical enjoyable stuff i.e. Farewell to Stromness, Someone to Watch over me.


Someone's clearly watching over Alison Balsom, who was yesterday awarded the Order of the British Empire in the Queen's Birthday Honours list. The pianist, Paul Lewis, was made Commander of the British Empire. Congratulations, both!


----------



## Pugg

​
*Bellini: Beatrice di Tenda
*
_Dame Joan Sutherland, Josephine Veasey, Luciano Pavarotti & Cornelius Opthof_

London Symphony Orchestra, Richard Bonynge .:tiphat:


----------



## tortkis

J. S. Bach: Sonatas, Suites, Fantasias - Pieter-Jan Belder (Harpsichord) (Brilliant Classics)









Johann Josef Fux: Musik für Cembalo - Susanne Pumhösl (Preiser Records)


----------



## Arsakes

*Modest Mussorgsky*

Pictures at an Exhibition (Stokowski)
Entr'acte to Act IV of Khovanshchina
Traditional Slavic Christmas Music
Symphonic Synthesis of Borus Godunov


----------



## Heliogabo

David Munrow and company blowin' hard in this sunday morning.


----------



## agoukass

Rachmaninov: Symphonic Dances, Vocalise
CBSO / Sir Simon Rattle

This piece has been on heavy rotation around here for the last six months or so. I just love it.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Michael Daugherty today.

_Snap!_ for large chamber orchestra (1987), _Dead Elvis_ for bassoon and chamber ensemble (1993), _Motown Metal_ for brass and percussion (1994), _Flamingo_ for orchestra (1994), _What's That Spell?_ - 'pop cantata' for two sopranos and chamber ensemble (1995), _Jackie's Song_ (1996) for cello and chamber ensemble and _Le Tombeau de Liberace_ for piano and orchestra (1996):










_Jackie O_ - an opera in two acts (1997):










_Motor City Triptych_ for orchestra (2000), _Raise the Roof_ for timpani and orchestra (2003) and _Fire and Blood_ for violin and orchestra (2003):


----------



## bejart

Ignaz Pleyel (1757-1831): Symphony in A Major

Moscow Concertino


----------



## severance68

Last night:

Jerry Goldsmith - The Chairman (1969)
Prometheus Records, 2005 reissue


----------



## agoukass

Rachmaninoff: Rhapsody on a Theme of Paganini
Van Cliburn, piano
Moscow Philharmonic / Kirill Kondrashin


----------



## severance68

Two nights ago:

Rachmaninov: Symphonic Dances, Op. 45
Vladimir Ashkenazy/Concertgebouw Orchestra
Recorded January 1983
Decca/London, 1991 reissue


----------



## severance68

CDs said:


> Tchaikovsky - Piano Concerto #1
> Rachmaninoff - Piano Concerto #2
> Van Cliburn - Piano
> 
> View attachment 85654
> 
> 
> *"His octave passages are electrifying; he can produce a tremendous volume and variety of tone...."*
> Alan Kayes on Van Cliburn (taken from CD booklet page 6)


Still my favorite versions of both pieces - partly because they were my first exposures to each.


----------



## Vaneyes

*Haydn* 44, for yesterday's Saturday Symphony listening. Recorded 1990.


----------



## CDs

severance68 said:


> Still my favorite versions of both pieces - partly because they were my first exposures to each.


Yep really good! I just put in an order for Cliburn's other Living Stereo SACD.


----------



## Vaneyes

For Orlando mass shooting victims. :angel:


----------



## pmsummer

LES PLUS GRANDS CHEFS-D'OEUVRE
_The Greatest Masterworks_
*Marin Marais
Monsieur Sainte-Colombe*
Spectre de la Rose
Alison Crum - Bass Viola da gamba
Marie Knight - Violin
Elizabeth Liddle - Bass Viola da gamba
Susanna Pell - Bass Viola da gamba
David Miller - Theorbo, Guitar
Timothy Roberts - Harpsichord​
_Naxos_


----------



## agoukass

Handel: Organ Concertos, Op. 3
Simon Preston, organ
English Concert / Trevor Pinnock


----------



## bejart

Haydn: String Quartet No.44 in E Major, Op.54, No.3

Kodaly Quartet: Attila Falvay and Tamas Szabo, violins -- Janos Fejervari, viola -- Gyorgy Eder, cello


----------



## agoukass

Handel: Keyboard Suites, Vol. 1
Sviatoslav Richter, piano
Andrei Gavrilov, piano


----------



## pmsummer

DAS GLOGAUER LIEDERBUCH
_The Glogau Songbook, c. 1480_
*Ensemble Dulce Melos*
Sabine Lutzenberger - soprano
Martin Hummel - baritone
Marc Lewon - lute​
_Naxos_


----------



## Guest

I need some spiritual balm for the pain of yet another mass shooting in the US. Op. 111.


----------



## George O

Johann Sebastian Bach (1685-1750):

Suite Nr. 2 in d-Moll für Violoncello solo (BWV 1008)
Thomas Demenga, cello

Bernd Alois Zimmermann (1918-1970):

Sonate für Violine solo (1951)
Thomas Zehetmair, violin

Sonate für Viola solo (1955)
Christoph Schiller, viola

Sonate für Cello solo (1960)
Thomas Demenga, cello

CD on ECM (München), from 1996

5 stars


----------



## JosefinaHW

Bryn Terfel, _Opera Arias_, Metropolitan Opera Orchestra



Playlist: Beginning with _Die Frist ist Um_ (playing several times)


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Beethoven, Symphony No. 4*


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Beethoven, Piano Concerto No. 2*


----------



## Xenakiboy

A masterpiece, one of the greatest pre-Stravinsky/Schoenberg/Debussy/Ravel orchestral works! :tiphat:


----------



## George O

Encore

details: https://www.discogs.com/Byron-Janis-Encore/release/3383875

Byron Janis, piano

on Mercury (Chicago), from 1962


----------



## ArtMusic




----------



## Biwa

George O said:


> Encore
> 
> details: https://www.discogs.com/Byron-Janis-Encore/release/3383875
> 
> Byron Janis, piano
> 
> on Mercury (Chicago), from 1962


Love your photos! :tiphat:


----------



## Biwa

Ferdinand Rebay (1880-1953)

Sonata for violin and guitar in E minor
Sonata for violin and guitar in C minor
Sonata for viola and guitar in D minor

Pedro Mateo González, guitar
José Manuel Álvarez, violin
Joaquín Riquelme, viola


----------



## George O

Biwa said:


> Love your photos! :tiphat:


Thank you on behalf of my magnolia tree.


----------



## Xenakiboy

Zorn really needs more attention in the classical world, how can you let this slip under your nose? It's powerful! :tiphat:


----------



## JosefinaHW

Sir Thomas Beecham, Royal Philharmonic, Symphony of the Air, _Beethoven 2, 3, 4, 6, 7, 8, 9_

:ShropshireMoose: Finally arrived yesterday from Japan. Per your recommendation, I'm starting with the _Sym No. 9 in D Minor, Op. 125_, recorded live on 19 Aug 1956 at the Edinburgh Festival


imgurl


----------



## bejart

Friedrich Ernst Fesca (1789-1826): Flute Quartet in D Major, Op.37

Linos Ensemble: Kersten McCall, flute -- Winfried Rademacher, violin -- Matthias Buchholz, viola -- Mario Blaumer, cello


----------



## pmsummer

IMPRESSIONS FOR HARP AND MARIBA
_Ludwigsburger Festspiele: From Baroque to Rag_
Music of Georg Philipp Telemann, Leonardo Vinci, Angelo Conti, Jan Koestier, Jean-Michel Damase, Francois-Joseph Gossec, Tom Turpin
*Duo Arparimba*
Babette Hagg - marimba
Gudrun Haag - harp

_Koch_


----------



## Xenakiboy

Because I'm in a Schnittke mood again!


----------



## D Smith

Water Music: A Requiem by Ricky Ian Gordon. Musica Sacra.


----------



## Xenakiboy

I'm listening to it on my stereo in its full glory!  
I'm so happy, I love it!

We have here a fantastic violin concerto, a very dynamic solo piano piece and a very evil :devil: string quartet that has the power to wake the dead from their cosey beds! :lol: :tiphat:


----------



## Xenakiboy

D Smith said:


> Water Music: A Requiem by Ricky Ian Gordon. Musica Sacra.


Cool cover! I like that a lot!!


----------



## bejart

Anton Eberl (1765-1807): Piano Concerto in C Major, Op.32

Karl Kemper conducting the Slovak Chamber Orcherstra -- James McChesney, piano


----------



## BaritoneAssoluto

Quoniam, Petite Messse solennelle, Giacchino Rossini as performed by great Baritone, David John pike.


----------



## Xenakiboy

Xenakiboy said:


> View attachment 85668
> 
> 
> I'm listening to it on my stereo in its full glory!
> I'm so happy, I love it!
> 
> We have here a fantastic violin concerto, a very dynamic solo piano piece and a very evil :devil: string quartet that has the power to wake the dead from their cosey beds! :lol: :tiphat:


I've put it on again!


----------



## Balthazar

Catching up on Saturday Symphony listening...

*Shostakovich ~ Symphony No. 15.* Bernard Haitink leads the London Philharmonic.

*Mahler ~ Symphony No. 10.* Simon Rattle leads Berlin in the Deryck Cooke completion.

*Haydn ~ Symphony No. 44.* Ton Koopman leads the Amsterdam Baroque Orchestra (via YouTube).


----------



## Xenakiboy

Still one of the most beautiful pieces I've ever heard! :kiss:


----------



## Pugg

​
Sibelius; Symphony No. 1 in E minor, op. 39 • Symphony No. 6 in D minor, op. 104


----------



## Xenakiboy

Even as someone that has heard a large amount of music, this has me in shock. I don't have words for this!!!!!


----------



## Pugg

Xenakiboy said:


> Even as someone that has heard a large amount of music, this has me in shock. I don't have words for this!!!!!


Keeps you busy for the next two hours.


----------



## Xenakiboy

Pugg said:


> Keeps you busy for the next two hours.


Keeps me mesmerized?


----------



## Pugg

CDs said:


> Yep really good! I just put in an order for Cliburn's other Living Stereo SACD.


Does it get any better then this? :clap:


----------



## Pugg

ArtMusic said:


>


Who cares if its mid June :lol::tiphat:


----------



## Pugg

​
Schubert:String Quintet in C major, D956
Gautier Capuçon (cello)

Die Gotter Griechenlands D677 (Schiller)
arranged for string quartet and double bass
Matthias Goerne (baritone) & Laurene Durantel (double-bass)

Der Tod und das Mädchen, D531
arranged for string quartet and double bass
Matthias Goerne (baritone) & Laurene Durantel (double-bass)

Der Jungling und der Tod, D545 (Spaun)
arranged for string quartet and double bass

Matthias Goerne (baritone) & Laurene Durantel (double-bass)

Atys D585

arranged for string quartet and double bass

Matthias Goerne (baritone) & Laurene Durantel (double-bass)

Der liebliche Stern, D861 (Schulze)

arranged for string quartet and double bass

Matthias Goerne (baritone) & Laurene Durantel (double-bass)

Quatuor Ebène


----------



## Pugg

*In memory of the innocent victims in Orlando.*

​
*Verdi:Requiem
*
Dunn /Curry/ Hadley/ Plishka

Atlanta Symphony Orchestra & Chorus, Robert Shaw


----------



## ArtMusic




----------



## Pugg

​
*Bach*;_Cédric Tiberghien_

Partita No. 2 in C minor, BWV826
Partita No. 3 in A minor, BWV827
Partita No. 4 in D major, BWV828

Cédric Tiberghien (piano)


----------



## Xenakiboy

I'm listening to my brand new copy of John Zorn's What Thou Wilt for the third time today so far. Part of me is a little upset I underestimated his classical music for this long, after really loving his jazz, hardcore and sound collage music for years. I loved Christabel and the Hen To Pan album but didn't give the rest a chance. His music is so subtle and detailed like Webern and Feldman, yet has a very vibrant, energetic character like Varese or Carter etc. He truly deserves more attention!


----------



## Pugg

Next on:

​
*Bellini: Norma*

Renata Scotto (Norma), Tatiana Troyanos (Adalgisa), Giuseppe Giacomini (Pollione), Paul Plishka (Oroveso), Ann Murray (Clotilde), Paul Crook (Flavio)

Ambrosian Opera Chorus & National Philharmonic Orchestra, James Levine



> "…Scotto's Druid priestess grows in stature to give us an unbearably moving scene in which she contemplates the murder of her children and, best of all, the duets with the rival priestess of Tatiana Troyanos, who offers the most sheerly beautiful legato singing of the set in 'Mira, o Norma'." BBC Music Magazine, October 2009 ****


----------



## Samuel Kristopher

Xenakiboy said:


> Still one of the most beautiful pieces I've ever heard! :kiss:


I'll second that! Magnifique!


----------



## DoenitzDerBedrohung

Have never heard the Manzoni Requem, except for brief exerpts many years ago, but from what I've read about it, no better choice to commemorate these victims could have been made.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Alicia De Larrocha* Disc 3


----------



## Blancrocher

Mahler: Symphony 7 (Solti)


----------



## Pugg

​
*Dvorak*:Cypresses for Tenor & Piano, songs 1-18

Timothy Robinson (tenor), Graham Johnson (piano)

Delme String Quartet


----------



## TwoPhotons

*Arnold Schoenberg* - Suite per pianoforte, Op.25 (perf/ Paul Jacobs)
This one is quite fun to listen to!


----------



## Vronsky

*Mahler: Symphony No. 8 (Rattle & CBSO)*










Gustav Mahler: Symphony No. 8 (CD7)
Sir Simon Rattle *·* City of Birmingham Symphony Orchestra


----------



## bejart

Francesco Durante (1684-1755): Concerto No.6 in A Major

Giancarlo De Lorenzo directing the Ensemble Vox Aurae


----------



## pmsummer

6 SUITEN FÜR VIOLONCELLO SOLO
_BWV 1007-1012_
*Johann Sebastian Bach*
Pierre Fournier - cello

_Archiv Produktion_


----------



## Pugg

​*Scarlatti; Sonatas *( dick 1)
Christian Zacharias .


----------



## Rtnrlfy

Needed something soothing and lovely this morning:


----------



## Vasks

_A lesser known Romantic symphonist who had his own voice_


----------



## Pugg

​
*Rossini; Stabat Mater*

_Catherine Malfitano, Agnes Baltsa_, Robert Gambill & Gwynne Howell

Coro e Orchestra del Maggio Musicale Fiorentino, _Riccardo Muti_


----------



## TurnaboutVox

*Bridge
String Sextet in E flat
Lament for two violas
String Quintet in E minor*
Raphael Ensemble [Hyperion, 2004]










*
Schumann
Piano Quintet Op. 44
String Quartets Op. 41/1-3*
Leipzig String Quartet, Christian Zacharias [MD&G, 2010]


----------



## Pugg

​
*Leoncavallo: I Medici*

Plácido Domingo (Tenor), Carlos Alvarez (Baritone), Daniela Dessi (Soprano), Renata Lamanda (Mezzo-Soprano), Fabio Maria Capitanucci (Bass-Baritone), Eric Owens (Bass), Vitalij Kowaljow (Bass), Carlo Bosi (Tenor), Arutjun Kotchinian (Bass-Baritone), Angelo Antonio Poli (Tenor), Alex Esposito (Bass), Coro del Maggio Musical Fiorentino (Chorus), Piero Monti (), Debora Beronesi (Mezzo-Soprano), Alessandro Luongo (Bass), Coro Di Voci Bianche Della Scuola Di Musica Di Fiesole (Chorus), Joan Yakkey ()

Orchestra e Coro del Maggio Musicale Fiorentino, Orchestra del Maggio Musicale Fiorentino, Alberto Veronesi


----------



## Dr Johnson

No. 1


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Varese, Arcana*


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1985, 1988/9.


----------



## Blancrocher

Debussy: Etudes; Bartok: 3 Etudes, Sz.72 (Boffard)


----------



## Mahlerian

Stravinsky: Violin Concerto in D
Isaac Stern, Columbia Symphony Orchestra, cond. Stravinsky









Wuorinen: Time's Encomium, Lepton, New York Notes, Epithalamium


----------



## pmsummer

LA BELLE HOMICIDE
_Manuscrit Barbe_
*Charles Bocquet, Nicolas Dubut, Jacques Gallot, Denis Gaultier, Charles Mouton*
Rolf Lisleland - lute

_Astrée_


----------



## pmsummer

Mahlerian said:


> Wuorinen: Time's Encomium, Lepton, New York Notes, Epithalamium


Sometimes I 'like' a post more for the cover than the book. ;-)


----------



## tortkis

Pachelbel: The Complete Organ Works Volume 4 - Joseph Payne (Centaur, 1998)









Alle Menschen Müssen Sterben. Music of Johann Pachelbel - Anton Batagov (piano) (Fancy Music, 2015)


----------



## agoukass

Beethoven: Piano Sonatas Nos. 30 and 31, Diabelli Variations
Yvonne Lefebure, piano


----------



## pmsummer

6 SONATE A DUE HAUTBOIS ET BASSON
(6) _Sonatas for Two Oboes and Bassoon with Two Obligato Basses_
*Jan Dismas Zelenka*
Paul Dombrecht - oboe
Marcel Ponseele - oboe
Ku Ebbinge - oboe
Danny Bond - bassoon
Chiara Banchini - violin
Richte Van Der Meer - violoncello
Robert Kohnen - harpsichord​
_Accent_


----------



## George O

*listening to more of this*










Music for Viols

works by 
John Jenkins (1592-1678)
William Lawes (1602-1645)
Matthew Locke (c. 1622-1677)
Henry Purcell (1659-1695)

Fretwork:
Wendy Gillespie, viol
Richard Campbell, viol
Richard Boothby, viol
William Hunt, viol
Julia Hodgson, viol
Susanna Pell, viol

Paul Nicholson, organ. spinet
Nigel North, archlute

5-CD set on Virgin (EU), from 2008
from previously released CDs

5 stars


----------



## Conglomerate




----------



## Vasks

pmsummer said:


> Sometimes I 'like' a post more for the cover than the book. ;-)


I believe that's the composer's cat


----------



## pmsummer

OBOE SONATAS
*Vivaldi - Telemann - Handel - C.P.E. Bach*
Heinz Holliger - oboe
Christane Jaccottet - harpsichord
Thomas Demenga - violoncello

_Philips_


----------



## agoukass

Bedrich Smetana: Ma Vlast 
Boston Symphony Orchestra / Rafael Kubelik


----------



## Blancrocher

Strauss: Metamorphosen; Mahler: Symphony 6 (Barbirolli)


----------



## AClockworkOrange

Continuing with Pierre Monteux's Beethoven Cycle, Symphonies No.3 & No.8 on CD2 are now gracing my system.

So far, Symphonies No.1-2 & No.5-6 have proven phenomenal. Rhythmically perfect and fleet of foot without being overdriven.

These performances glow with passion, charm and a fidelity to the Composer. Both the London Symphony Orchestra and the Wiener Philharmoniker acquit themselves with highest quality. So far, I absolutely adore this Cycle.

Whilst I anticipate the 'Eroica' being performed magnificently, it is Monteux's interpretation of the overlooked Eighth I am most curious about. I'll soon find out :angel:


----------



## Mahlerian

Mozart: Variations on a theme by Gluck K455, Variations in B-flat K500, Variations on a theme by Duport K573, Variations on a theme by Schack/Gerl K613
Ingrid Haebler


----------



## pmsummer

MUSIC FOR QUEEN MARY
_Ode for the Birthday of Queen Mary (1694) - Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary (1695)_
*Henry Purcell*
Felicity Lott, Thomas Allen, Charles Brett, John Williams
Monteverdi Choir
Monteverdi Orchestra
Equale Brass Ensemble
John Eliot Gardiner - director

_Erato_


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Ned Rorem, the three symphonies.*

Jose Serebrier and the Bournemouth Symphony on Naxos.


----------



## schigolch




----------



## pmsummer

HILDEGARD VON BINGEN UND IHRE ZEIT
_Hildegard von Bingen and Her Time_
*Ensemble für Frühe Musik Augsburg*

_Musica Practica / Christophorus_


----------



## TurnaboutVox

*Easley Blackwood
Sonata for Viola and Piano no 2, Op. 43* (2001)
Charles Pikler (Viola), Easley Blackwood (Piano)
*Sonata for Violin and Piano no 1, Op. 7* (1960)
Charles Pikler (Violin), Easley Blackwood (Piano)
*Sonata for Viola and Piano no 1, Op. 1* (1953)
Charles Pikler (Viola), Easley Blackwood (Piano)
*Trio for Piano and Strings, Op. 22* (1968)
Gary Stucka (Cello), Easley Blackwood (Piano), Charles Pikler (Violin)
[Cedille, 2005]

I'm not (yet) so sold on the tonal 2nd viola and piano sonata (2001) but Blackwood's earlier modernist compositions are intense, but self-controlled, and most interesting works. This is a composer whose work I have not heard before: I gather he was at one time a student of Messiaen.


----------



## George O

Heinrich Ignaz Franz Von Biber (1644-1704): Rosenkranz Sonaten über die 15 Mysterien aus dem Marienleben

the great Susanne Lautenbacher, violin
Rudolf Ewerhart, positiv, harpsichord, regal
Johannes Koch, viola da gamba

3-LP Vox box (NYC), from 1962

5 stars

desert island discs in either a mono Vox Box or a stereo Vox Box


----------



## George O

Blancrocher said:


> View attachment 85685
> 
> 
> Strauss: Metamorphosen; Mahler: Symphony 6 (Barbirolli)


More desert island material!


----------



## aleazk

Luciano Berio - Lied for Solo Clarinet

Brian Ferneyhough - No time (at all)


----------



## Xenakiboy

Just received these beauties in the mail this morning! Got more than enough to listen to today!! 
So I could say I'm having a really cool day today! :tiphat:


----------



## Guest

Book II No.13-24.


----------



## Blancrocher

Shosty: String Quartets 8 - 10 (Fitzwilliam)


----------



## bejart

Leopold Kozeluch (1747-1818): Clarinet Concerto No.2 in E Flat

Dieter Klocker on clarinet with the Prague Chamber Orchestra


----------



## bejart

Joseph Martin Kraus (1756-1792): String Quartet No.4 in D Major

Lysell Quartet: Bernt Lysell and Per Sandkleft, violins -- Thomas Sundkvist, viola -- Mikael Sjogren, cello


----------



## Balthazar

*François Couperin ~ Pièces de violes*

Jordi Savall, Ton Koopman, and Ariane Maurette perform.


----------



## Pugg

​
Mozart; Piano concertos 6-9
Géza Anda


----------



## tortkis

Music in the time of Velázquez ~ Songs and instrumental pieces from 17th-century Spain (Glossa)









Gaspar Sanz, Antonio Martín y Coll, Juan Hidalgo, José Marín, Bartolomé de Selma y Salaverde, Lucas Ruiz de Ribayaz, Francisco Guerau, Sebastián Durón

Ensemble La Romanesca / José Miguel Moreno (Baroque guitar, vihuela & direction), Marta Almajano (soprano), Paolo Pandolfo (viola da gamba), Juan Carlos de Mulder (theorbo), Nuria Llopis (harp), Toni Millán (harpsichord)


----------



## Pugg

Conglomerate said:


>


Stunning recording. :tiphat:


----------



## Xenakiboy

I'm listening to Chimeras by Zorn. It's insanely good! 
Anyone who likes Schoenberg, Webern and Varese needs to order it or run down to their record shop immediately and get this!


----------



## Pugg

​
*Beethoven*: String Quartets opp. 18/4 & 59/3 
Smetana Quartet


----------



## Xenakiboy

I'm listening to What Thou Wilt by John Zorn (which has Contes, Fay and Nothing is true..) It's one of the most inviting CDs of contemporary classical I've heard (besides maybe Espaces Acoustiques by Grisey) 
I'm really enjoying it!

After that, I shall listen to disc five of the Schoenberg (Boulez conducting) box set. Which has: Friede Auf Erden, Kol Nidre, Folk songs and Canons. It'll be fun!


----------



## Casebearer

Xenakiman, we have a lot of music in common. I like your enthousiastic posts about modern music a whole lot but I hate it when people tell me something is essential to have or I need to order something with my record shop. It comes too close to advertizing in my opinion. Many of Pugg's posts give me the same unpleasant feeling. I hope you're not teaming up with him in this style of posting.


----------



## Xenakiboy

Casebearer said:


> Xenakiman, we have a lot of music in common. I like your enthousiastic posts about modern music a whole lot but I hate it when people tell me something is essential to have or I need to order something with my record shop. It comes too close to advertizing in my opinion. Many of Pugg's posts give me the same unpleasant feeling. I hope you're not teaming up with him in this style of posting.


Sorry, it's just really good and something I recommend highly. No hard feelings?


----------



## Casebearer

Xenakiboy said:


> Sorry, it's just really good and something I recommend highly. No hard feelings?


No of course not!


----------



## aleazk

Brian Ferneyhough - Renvoi / Shards

Ferneyhough - Dum Transisset


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mahler; Symphony no 3*
_Helga Dernesch/ Sir George Solti.
_


----------



## OldFashionedGirl

_On Spotify:_







*Bach* - Orchestral Works
_Concerto for Violin & Oboe in C Minor, BWV 1060R
Concerto for Flute, Violin & Harpsichord in A Minor, BWV 1044
Orchestral Suite No. 2 in B Minor, BWV 1067
Oboe d'amore Concerto in A Major, BWV 1055R_
Barocksolisten München


----------



## Xenakiboy

I just listened to Schnittke's Variations On A Chord, Woah!


----------



## Pugg

​
*Lyapunov*: Piano works Vol.2 
_Florian Noack. _


----------



## Pugg

Next on: time for some vocal fireworks.....

​
*Verdi: Nabucco*

Tito Gobbi (Nabucco), *Elena Souliotis* (Abigaille), Carlo Cava (Zaccaria), Bruno Prevedi (Ismaele), Dora Carral (Fenena), Giovanni Foiani (Gran Sacerdote), Walter Kräutler (Abdallo), Anna D'Auria (Anna)

Vienna Opera Orchestra & Chorus, Lamberto Gardelli:tiphat:


----------



## aleazk

Stravinsky - Variations: Aldous Huxley in memoriam

Stravinsky - Orpheus


----------



## Xenakiboy

aleazk said:


> Stravinsky - Variations: Aldous Huxley in memoriam
> 
> Stravinsky - Orpheus


I listened to both of those yesterday, love them!! :tiphat:


----------



## Xenakiboy

I'm currently listening to disk five of the Boulez conducts Schoenberg box set. If someone who is certain they hate Schoenberg hasn't heard this, you may need to re-evaluate your position. Some nice contraptual choral stuff here!


----------



## Oliver

This is wonderful.


----------



## Xenakiboy

Schoenberg - Ode to Napoleon (from the same box set above)
Such a fun piece, enjoyable!


----------



## Marinera

*Gerard Souzay *_Schubert lieder_
Bonneau - piano -rec 1953
Baldwin - piano - rec 1955



















Sorry, the back cover is a little blurry, I can't find it in a better resolution.


----------



## Pugg

​*Mendelssohn; A Midsummer Night's Dream.*
Andre Previn conducting .


----------



## Marinera

*Biber* - *Battalia, Requiem a 15 in Concerto*
Jordi Savall
La Capella Reial de Catalunya 
LeConcert des Nations

Biber's music amazing as usual. Very interesting Requiem, gorgeous singing.








*Biber* - *Missa Christi resurgentis*
Andrew Manze
The English Concert









*Emanuel Ax plays Haydn*
CD4 - Concertos for Piano and Orchestra


----------



## Pugg

​
*LISZT*; Piano Concertos 1 & 2 (LSO/Kondrashin)


----------



## Guest

a.m.
Stockhausen
Gruppen

Berliner Philharmoniker, Goldmann/Abbado/Creed









p.m.
Stroppa
Spirali

Arditti String Quartet


----------



## Pugg

Marinera said:


> *Gerard Souzay *_Schubert lieder_
> Bonneau - piano -rec 1953
> Baldwin - piano - rec 1955
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, the back cover is a little blurry, I can't find it in a better resolution.


Never mind, he can sing the yellow pages for al I care .:tiphat:


----------



## bejart

Francesco Geminiani (1687-1762): Concerto Grosso in B Flat, Op.3, No.5

Thomas Furi leading the Camerata Bern


----------



## Pugg

*Haydn*: Horn Concertos 
Horn Concerto No. 1 in D major, Hob.VIId:3
Horn Concerto No. 2 in D major, Hob.VIId:4

Haydn, M:
Horn Concerto (Concertino) in D major, MH 134, P. 134

Mozart:
Rondo for Horn & Orchestra in E flat major, K371

*Felix Klieser* (horn)

Wurttemberg Chamber Orchestra of Heilbronn, Ruben Gazarian


----------



## Blancrocher

Szymanowski: Violin Concertos (Zehetmair/Rattle)


----------



## Vasks

*Mehul - Overture to "Le tresor suppose" (Sanderling/ASV)
W.A. Mozart - String Quartet #23 (Eder/Naxos)
F. J. Haydn - Symphony #95 (Davis/Philips)*


----------



## Pugg

​
*Wallace; Songs*.
_Sally Silver/ Richard Bonynge._


----------



## Pugg

​*Verdi: Gerusalemme
*
Marcello Giordani (Gaston), Philippe Rouillon (Le comte de Toulouse), Roberto Scandiuzzi (Roger), Daniel Borowski (Ademar), Simon Edwards (Raymond), Marina Mescheriakova (Hélène), Hélène Le Corre (Isaure), Wolfgang Barta (Un soldat), Slobodan Stankovic (Un Héraut/L'Émir de Ramla), Jovo Reljin (Un officier de l'Émir)

Orchestre de la Suisse Romande, Le Choeur du Grand Théâtre de Genève, Fabio Luisi


----------



## Guest

Scelsi
Collection vol. 5

Arditti Quartet


----------



## realdealblues

*Alfred Brendel
Complete Philips Recordings
CD84*









*Johannes Brahms*
Piano Concerto #2 In B Flat, Op. 83
*[Rec. 1973]*
Bernard Haitink/Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra
*
CD85*









*Johannes Brahms*
Piano Concerto #2 In B Flat, Op. 83
*[Rec. 1991]*
Claudio Abbado/Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra

4 Ballades, Op.10
*[Rec. 1989]*


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Stravinsky, The Firebird*


----------



## Oliver




----------



## agoukass

Beethoven: String Trios, Op. 9 Nos. 1 & 2

Jascha Heifetz, violin
William Primrose, viola
Gregor Piatigorsky, cello


----------



## drpraetorus

Rhapsody in Blue. George Gershwin. Andre Previn performing and conducting the Pittsburgh Symphony


----------



## SiegendesLicht

J.S. Bach's Brandenburg Concertos in a different performance:


----------



## agoukass

Philip Glass: Etudes (1-20) 
Nicolas Horvath, piano


----------



## Dr Johnson

No. 1 BWV 806


----------



## elgar's ghost

Grieg part one tonight.

Fugue in F-minor for string quartet WoO (1861), Symphony in C-minor WoO (1863-64), _Hjertets melodier (Melodies of the Heart_ for voice and piano op.5: 1. _To brune Øine (Two Brown Eyes)_ 3. _Jeg elsker dig! (I Love You)_ [Texts: H.C. Andersen] (1864-65), Violin Sonata no.1 in F op.8 (1865), Violin Sonata no.2 in G op.13 (1867), _Lyric Pieces - Book I_ for piano op.12 (1866-67):


----------



## Blancrocher

Haydn: String Quartets, op. 54 (Endellion)


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Beethoven, Piano Concerto No. 4*


----------



## pmsummer

IL VIAGGIO D'AMORE
_Love songs from countries and centuries near and far..._
Traditional songs, songs from Renaissance sources as well as compositions by Arianna Savall.
*Hirundo Maris* 
Arianna Savall - soprano, baroque triple harp
Petter Udland Johansen - tenor, hardingfele, cittern
Michal Nagy - guitar, voice
Sveinung Lilleheier - guitar, dobro, voice
Miquel Angel Cordero - colascione, double base, voice
David Mayoral - percussion, voice​
_Carpe Diem_


----------



## TurnaboutVox

*Haydn
Klaviersonate D-dur Hob. XVI:51* (1794)
*Klaviersonate C-dur Hob. XVI:50* (1794-1795)
Alfred Brendel (Piano) [Philips, 1982]










*
Beethoven
Piano Sonata No 4 E flat Op 7
Piano Sonata No 20 G, Op 49 No2*
Alfred Brendel (Piano) - [Turnabout Vox, 1966]










*
Schubert
Piano Sonata No. 13, D. 664
Impromptu D. 899 No. 4 in A flat*
Sviatoslav Richter (Piano) [Doremi, rec 1958]










*Schumann
Études symphoniques op. 13*
Finghin Collins (Piano) [Claves, 2009]


----------



## agoukass

Johann Sebastian Bach: Goldberg Variations
Glenn Gould, piano


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Debussy, Clair de Lune, 2 Arabesques*

This CD is so lovely that I forget to listen to it. By that I mean the playing is so effortless and unruffling that it is more of an experience than a listening encounter.


----------



## KenOC

Horowitz playing Scriabin, three CD set, remastered. I started liking Scriabin only a couple of years ago, and it seems to me that Horowitz does a pretty good job!


----------



## Guest

Both Op.102 Sonatas. Wunderbar.


----------



## Guest

KenOC said:


> Horowitz playing Scriabin, three CD set, remastered. I started liking Scriabin only a couple of years ago, and it seems to me that Horowitz does a pretty good job!


You, sir, are a master of understatement.


----------



## Blancrocher

Mozart: Magic Flute - Highlights (Bohm)


----------



## agoukass

Vol. 6: Couperin and Bach
Marcelle Meyer, piano


----------



## D Smith

Brahms: Symphony 4. Munch/Boston. A long time favourite of mine. Good thing CD's don't wear out is all I can say.


----------



## aleazk

Brahms - 8 Piano pieces, Op.76

Brahms - Violin Sonata No 3 in D Min, Op. 108

Brahms - 4 Piano pieces, Op. 119


----------



## Xenakiboy

dogen said:


> a.m.
> Stockhausen
> Gruppen
> 
> Berliner Philharmoniker, Goldmann/Abbado/Creed
> 
> View attachment 85701
> 
> 
> p.m.
> Stroppa
> Spirali
> 
> Arditti String Quartet
> 
> View attachment 85702


I have that Gruppen CD, it's gow I discovered Kurtag too!


----------



## tortkis

Johann Joseph Fux (c.1660-1741): Partite a 3 - Ars Antiqua Austria / Gunar Letzbor (Challenge Classics)


----------



## bejart

Antonin Kammel (1730-ca.1784): Sinfonia in F Major, Op.10, No.6

Vojtech Spurny conducting the Ensemble 18+


----------



## Conglomerate




----------



## bejart

Haydn: Piano Sonata No.48 in C Major

Alfred Brendel, piano


----------



## Pugg

​
*Glière*: Symphony 3 "Ilya Murometz" 
Scherchen


----------



## agoukass

Saint-Saens: Piano Concertos Nos. 3 & 5


----------



## aleazk

J.S.Bach - BWV 538, Toccata und Fuge in d-moll (Dorian): Fugue

One of my favorites.


----------



## Pugg

​*Beethoven*: Piano concerto's 1 & 2
Murray Perahia / Bernard Haitink


----------



## Pugg

​
*Saint-Saens; Symphony no 3*
Jean Guillou ( organ) / Edo de Waart


----------



## Pugg

​
*Canteloube: Chants d'Auvergne,*

_Kiri Te Kanawa_


----------



## Xenakiboy

I love this! It has the very subtle Webern/Feldman touch with the atmospheric mysticism of Scriabin and Zorn!


----------



## Pugg

​*Salve Regina , Gregorian chant *
Benedictine Monks of the Abbey of St. Maurice & St. Maur, Clervaux


----------



## Pugg

​
*Puccini ; La Rondine*
*Anna Moffo*/D. Baroni/M. Sereni/ Sciutti et al.
Francesco Molinari-Pradelli conducting.


----------



## aleazk

Awesome live performance of Ligeti's piano études Fém, Arc-en-ciel and Désordre.


----------



## deprofundis

I will be lisening to *Xu Shuya*: Nirvana symphony, may i dare say i find it brilliant now after a while , i took some time to fully appreciated iit, the music is at time dark at time quiet and peacefull, the female vocalist are absolutly lovely ravishingly beautifull,
the younger one and the older one, i would like to point out im not a "pinkerton''(i hope the term not offensive) i just happen to love chinese womens not every asiatic species im not some fetish guy. Shu-ying li and Quillan Chen both of them have o wonderfull tone i like the way they sing, gurls if your reading this ad me has a TC buddy( i blush).Than i know i will get hell from caucasian womens for liking chinese womens , im sorry i like white gurl too, so dont panic and probably white supremacist david duke gonna hate me if he read this (i toss a joke) but who care.Some people will probably have a good laugh when they read this but hey i had to rant about it, so who my favorite vocalist the one that wont to married me(just kidding a bit).Im not drunk or anything, but i wish i could kiss both of them on cheeks at least(that kinda creepy) let me reformulated this lady deprofundis send you kisses he in love(sorry i had to says something).

But let's stay in the subject of what im lisening Xu shuya great chinese modernist one of the fews that are more bold and adventureous, nice work mister Xu Shuya


----------



## Samuel Kristopher

Nice to see New Zealand (my home country) getting represented by our star Kiri te Kanawa, Pugg! I've never been a loyal fan of hers, but she's got a great voice all the same and it's our country's only claim to the world of classical music really.

I'd like our most famous composer to get a bit more exposure though - Douglas Lilburn. I'm listening to his "Aotearoa" overture right now, in fact: Check it out!


----------



## Pugg

*Brahms:* Trio for Piano, Violin & Cello No.1 in B major Op.8
Christian Zacharias, Heinrich Schiff, Ulf Hoelscher


----------



## Pugg

​
*Finzi*:Five Bagatelles for clarinet & piano, Op. 23
arr. Ch. Alexander

Elegy, Op. 22
Romance For String Quartet

arr. Ch. Alexander
Introit For Violin And Piano
arr. Howard Ferguson
Prelude for string orchestra, Op. 25
Interlude for oboe and string quartet, Op. 21

Cologne Chamber Soloists, Tom Owen


----------



## Jeff W

*In which there is Symphonycast*

Good morning TC! Finally feeling better after a bout of pharyngitis. Listening to this week's concert on Symphonycast

This week's featured concert features the Cincinnati Symphony Orchestra playing the Robert Schumann Piano Concerto (which is amusingly labelled as 'Piano Concerto No. 1' on the Symphonycast website, which I guess is technically correct but odd considering there is only the one completed piano concerto by Schumann, but I digress...) and the Brahms Symphony No. 1.

The Cincinnati Symphony Orchestra was conducted by their music director, Louis Langree. Kirill Gerstein played the piano in the Schumann concerto.


----------



## bejart

JS Bach: Cello Suite No.2 in D Minor, BWV 1008

Jitka Vlasankova, cello


----------



## pmsummer

UNAM CEYLUM
_From Sonata Violine solo 1681_
*Heinrich Ignaz Franz Biber*
John Holloway - violin
Aloysia Assenbaum - organ
Lars Ulrik Mortensen - harpsichord

_ECM New Series_


----------



## Pugg

​*Enesco:* Roumanian Rhapsody No.1 /
*Liszt:* Hungarian Rhapsodies 1-6

Dorati / London Symphony Orchestra


----------



## Blancrocher

Myaskovsky: Symphonies 15 & 27 (Svetlanov)


----------



## Vasks

*Lortzing - Overture to "Regina" (Roegner/Marco Polo)
W. Berger - Variations & Fugue on an Original Theme, Op. 97 (Michaels/Koch)*


----------



## Pugg

​
*Haydn*:
String Quartet, Op. 76 No. 2 in D minor 'Fifths'
String Quartet, Op. 76 No. 3 in C major 'Emperor'
String Quartet, Op. 76 No. 4 in B flat major 'Sunrise'

*Alban Berg Quartett*


----------



## Heliogabo

*Vivaldi: eleven concertos*
_Anner Bylsma / Jeanne Lamon / Tafelmusik Baroque Orchestra_

Gorgeous sound and terrific performances of this great (seldom played) concertos.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Donizetti; Don Pasquale*.

_Beverly Sills/ Alfredo Kraus_/ Gramm/Titus.
Sarah Caldwell conducting:tiphat:


----------



## agoukass

Ikon (Rachmaninov, Tavener, MacMillan, Part) 

The Sixteen


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1996.


----------



## Vaneyes

Blancrocher said:


> View attachment 85680
> 
> 
> Debussy: Etudes; Bartok: 3 Etudes, Sz.72 (Boffard)


You finally purchased it?


----------



## Conglomerate




----------



## elgar's ghost

Grieg part two tonight.

Piano Concerto in A-minor op.16 (1868), _Peer Gynt_ - incidental music for Ibsen's play op.23 (1875), _Sex Digte (Ibsensangene) (6 Poems (Ibsen Songs))_ for voice and piano op.26: 2. _En Svane (A Swan)_ 4. _Med en Vandlilje (With a Waterlily)_ [Texts. H. Ibsen] (1876), _Fem Digte (Five Poems)_ for voice and piano op.26: 1. _Et Håb (A Hope)_ [Text: J. Paulsen] (1876), _Tolv Melodier (Vinjesangene) (Twelve Melodies (Vinje songs))_ for voice and piano op.33: 2. _Våren (Spring)_ 5. _Langs ei Å (Along a Stream)_ [Texts: O. Vinje] (1873-1880), String Quartet [no.1] in G-minor op.27 (1877-78) and Cello Sonata in A-minor op.36 (1883):
























Apologies for small image


----------



## Samuel Kristopher

Cinderella by Prokofiev, then. Pugg I love your constancy!


----------



## Reichstag aus LICHT

SiegendesLicht said:


> J.S. Bach's Brandenburg Concertos in a different performance:
> 
> View attachment 85715


My first version of the Brandenburgs, which I played to death as a teenager. I'm still rather fond of it now - those groaning Berliner double-basses in the first movement of No 3 make it sound more like the _Egmont_ overture than Bach, but it's an amazing sound nonetheless!


----------



## DavidA

Berlioz Symphony Fantasique 

Concertgebouw / Davis

What an extraordinary work - one of the most original of all compositions?


----------



## Reichstag aus LICHT

DavidA said:


> Berlioz Symphony Fantastique... one of the most original of all compositions?


Indeed so, and possibly the first-ever "concept album"


----------



## TurnaboutVox

*Debussy*
Songs Vol I	*
Nuit d'étoiles L2	
Fleur des blés L16	
Romance L56	
Mandoline L43
Cinq Poèmes de Baudelaire L70	
Les angélus L88	
Romances L65	
Trois Mélodies L85	
Fêtes galantes book II L114
Trois Ballades de François Villon L126*
Christopher Maltman (baritone), Malcolm Martineau (piano)
[Hyperion, 2001]










*J S Bach*
Die Kunst der Fuge etc.
*Ricercare a 3 - A Musical Offering, BWV1079
Ricercare a 6 - A Musical Offering, BWV1079
Four Duettos, BWV802-805
The Art of Fugue, BWV1080*
Tatiana Nikolayeva [Hyperion, 1992]


----------



## Guest

Piano works of Granados, courtesy of Spotify. Performed by Daniel Ligorio.


----------



## D Smith

For Grieg's birthday: Piano Concerto. Zilberstein/Jarvi, Still my favourite recording of this work. Also a fine Lyrique Suite.










Peer Gynt Suites. Karajan/Berlin. Excellent performance.


----------



## Blancrocher

Carter: String Quartets 1 & 5 (Pacifica)


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1984, 1974.


----------



## bejart

Joseph Boulogne, Chevalier de St.George (ca.1739-1799): Violin Concerto in D Major, Op. Post.2 (and should be listed as Op.4, No.1 instead)

Kevin Mallon directing the Toronto Camerata -- Qian Zhou, violin


----------



## Balthazar

*Debussy ~ Orchestral Works*

_Nocturnes, L 91
La Mer, L 109
Prélude à l'après-midi d'un faune, L 86_

Solti leads Chicago.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Beethoven, Piano Concertos Nos. 2, 3, 4, and 5*


----------



## senza sordino

This is a lot of piano for me. But this is what I've been listening to

LvB Piano Concerti 4&5
View attachment 85758


I'm not so into the solo piano playing but this is an album I keep coming back to over and over in my collection. Argerich plays Bach Partita no 2, Chopin Nocturne no 13 and Scherzo no 3, Bartok Sonata, Ginastera Danzas Argentinas, Prokofiev Sonata no 7, Scarlatti Sonata L 422, Bach Bourree from English Suite no 2
View attachment 85759


Rachmaninoff Rhapsody on a theme of Paganini, Falla Nights in the Garden of Spain. The Falla is my favourite piece for piano.
View attachment 85760


Tchaikovsky Piano Concerto no 1 and Rachmaninoff Piano Concerto no 2
View attachment 85761


Debussy Piano Works: suite bergamasque, Children's Corner, Images books 1&2, Deux Arabesque, Preludes 1st book, Pour le piano, Estampes, L'Isle joyeuse, Reverie
View attachment 85762


Right now, I'm listening to five albums at a time, thematically. This theme is piano, the next is violin, then cello, then..........


----------



## TwoFlutesOneTrumpet

I should listen to these piano concertos more often.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Beethoven*:
"Leonore Overture No. 3 Op.72a" (October 24, 1960 New York, Manhattan Center),
"The Consecration of the House Op.124" (October 9, 1962 New York, Philharmonic Hall),
"King Stephen Overture Op.117" (October 4, 1966 New York, Philharmonic Hall),
"Fidelio Overture Op.72b" (January 10th, 31st, 1967 New York, Philharmonic Hall),
"Egmont Overture Op.84" (February 12, 1970 New York, Philharmonic Hall),
"Leonore Overture Op.72a" (May 18, 1976 Carnegie Hall)
New York Philharmonic


----------



## Pugg

TwoFlutesOneTrumpet said:


> I should listen to these piano concertos more often.
> 
> View attachment 85763


So you should :tiphat:


----------



## tortkis

Beethoven: Fantasia Sonata - Martin Oei (Zefirrecords)









Beethoven: Fantasia Sonata in D Major Deest 45 (1792) reconstruction by Cees Nieuwenhuizen
Beethoven: Sonate No. 17 in D Minor Op. 31 No. 2 (1801)
Nieuwenhuizen: Fire in Snow, Sonata No. 5, Op. 39 (1984)
Beethoven: Für Elise, Klavierstück in A Minor Woo 59 (1809 Rev. 1822)


----------



## Pugg

​
*Love Sublime: Renée Fleming / Brad Mehlda*u


----------



## Xenakiboy

I went for a long walk today and listened to a short playlist with these pieces:

Schoenberg - Drei Klavierstucke (one of my favourite piano pieces)
Beethoven - Grosso Fugue (in my opinion, Beet's greatest achievement and most enjoyable piece)
Bartok - Contrasts (because I'm in love with this too. Many moments reminiscent of Ravel and oddly Messiaen too!)
Rautavaara - Etudes for Piano (another of my favourite piano pieces, can't get enough)

:tiphat:


----------



## Pugg

​
*Anton Bruckner*: Symphony No.8

_Netherlands Radio Philharmonic Orchestra, Jaap van Zweden_


----------



## Xenakiboy

I've been fascinated with this work for a few years now, still!


----------



## Pugg

​
*Bruch*:
String Quartet No. 1 in C minor, Op. 9
Goldner String Quartet
Swedish Dances, Op. 63
Dene Olding (violin), Piers Lane (piano) &

Piano Quintet in G minor, Op. post
Piers Lane (piano)

Goldner String Quartet


----------



## Pugg

​*Leoncavallo: Zazà*

Ermonela Jaho (Zazà), Stephen Gaertner (Cascart), Riccardo Massi (Milio), Patricia Bardon (Anaide), David Stout (Bussy)

BBC Symphony Orchestra, Maurizio Benini.
Just arrived so..........


----------



## Blancrocher

Beethoven: String Quartet, op. 130 with Great Fugue (Emerson); Penderecki/Bartok: Violin Concerto #2 "Metamorphosen," Violin Sonata #2, SZ.76 (Mutter etc.)


----------



## Pugg

[​
*Mozart*; Piano concertos 19 & 20.
Murray Perahia


----------



## Pugg

​
*Smetana: Má Vlast.
*
Kubelik / CSO


----------



## Rtnrlfy

My commuting companions this morning: Ronald Brautigam and some Beethoven variations (done brilliantly IMHO), and Luigi Alberto Bianchi with some solo Max Reger.


----------



## bejart

Johann Joachim Quantz (1697-1773): Flute Quartet No.3 in G Major

Mary Oleskiewicz, flute -- Elizabeth Field, violin -- Daniel Elyar, viola -- Stephanie Vial, viola -- David Schulenberg, cello


----------



## Pugg

​*Cimerosa*: Keyboard Sonatas Nos. 1-44

Dario Candela (piano)


----------



## Rtnrlfy

Loud boss drown-out, part 1:


----------



## Heliogabo

*Marin Marais: Alcione (suites)*
Savall and company are always amazing in this repertoire.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Ravel; Gaspard de la Nuit*.
Prokofiev ;Pianos sonata 6
*Ivo Pogorelich * .


----------



## Vasks

*M. Haydn - Overture to "Andromeda e Perseo" (Goritzki/cpo)
F. J. Haydn - Piano Trio #37 in F (Beaux Arts/Philips)
Beethoven - Symphony #5 (Dohnanyi/Telarc)*


----------



## Pugg

​
*Verdi: Aroldo*

Neil Shicoff, Carol Vaness, Anthony Michaels-Moore, Roberto Scandiuzzi

Orchestra & Coro del Maggio Musicale Fiorentino, Fabio Luisi.


----------



## Guest

Pugg said:


> ​
> *Ravel; Gaspard de la Nuit*.
> Prokofiev ;Pianos sonata 6
> *Ivo Pogorelich * .


Another essential recording for pianophiles...or anyone, for that matter!


----------



## Dr Johnson

No.1


----------



## Blancrocher

Elgar: Violin Concerto, Serenade for Strings (Ehnes/Andrew Davis)

https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PL1qfRv41mMLGAo_9qaXnFDoVuIXZdzMvv


----------



## elgar's ghost

Grieg part three tonight.

_Lyric Pieces Book II_ for piano op.38 (1883), _Lyric Pieces Book III_ for piano op.43 (1886), _Bergliot_ - melodrama for speaker and piano op.42, orchestrated by composer [Text: B. Bjørnson] (1871 - orch. 1885), Violin Sonata no.3 in C-minor op.45 (1886-87), _Romancer (ældre og nyere) (Romances (older and newer))_ for voice and piano op.39: 1. _Fra Monte Pincio (From Monte Pincio)_ [Text: B. Bjørnson] (1870), _Seks Sange (Six Songs)_for voice and piano op.48 [Texts: H. Heine/E. Geibel/L. Uhland/W. von der Vogelweide/J.W. von Goethe/F. von Bodenstedt] (1884), _Seks Dikte (Six Poems)_ for voice and piano op.49: 6. _Forårsregn (Spring Showers)_ [Text: H. Drachmann] (1886) and _Olav Trygvason_ - operatic fragments op.50 [Libretto: B. Bjørnson] (1873-1889 inc.):


----------



## Arsakes

*Alexander Borodin*

_Symphonies No. 1, 2 and 3
String Quartet No. 1 and 2_

Symphony #1 is pure beauty.

*Nikolai Rimsky-Korsakov*

_Symphonies No. 1, 2 'Antar' and 3
Capriccio Espagnol for orchestra, Op. 34
Russian Easter Overture for orchestra, Op. 36
Mlada - Procession of the Nobles
Scheherazade Op. 35_

I didn't know that Scheherazade has 4 movements. I got super-excited for this and listened to it 3 times in the last two days! Also those symphonies are fantastic.

*Mikhail Ippolitov-Ivanov*

_Caucasian Sketches No.1 and 2 (Op. 10 and Op. 42... Notable: 'Procession of the Sardar' and 'Georgian March')
Turkish Fragments, Op. 62_

The marches are majestic and the slow movements are (hard to describe)... oriental and/or deep.


----------



## pmsummer

CAPTAIN HUMES POETICALL MUSICKE
_Music for Viols, Lute, and Voice: Volume 1_
*Tobias Hume*
Les Voix Humaines - viols
Stephen Stubbs - lute
Daniel Taylor - vocal

_Naxos_


----------



## Balthazar

*Fausto Romitelli ~ Professor Bad Trip* (complete album)

The Ictus Ensemble performs.

_Professor Bad Trip (Lessons 1-3)
Seascape
Green, Yellow and Blue
Trash TV Trance_


----------



## Mahlerian

Schoenberg: Suite for Piano op. 25, Brahms: 7 Fantasies op. 116, Schoenberg: 6 Little Pieces for Piano op 19, Brahms: Variations on a Theme by Handel op. 24
Shai Wosner









The Schoenberg 6 Little Pieces and Brahms Fantasies are interspersed, and the resulting effect isn't jarring at all (except in terms of expectations learned from listening to both sets previously), but rather heightens the comparison to be made between both composers. The last large-scale piano work by Schoenberg and an early large-scale piano work by Brahms make fine bookends.


----------



## Blancrocher

Bach, Partita #6 - Scott Ross






Antonio Soler, 6 Concertos for 2 Keyboards (Gilbert/Pinnock)


----------



## agoukass

Franz Joseph Haydn: Piano Sonatas
Marc-Andre Hamelin, piano


----------



## Guest

OK, so I ordered this disc from Zoverstocks, and the package arrived today.










I eagerly opened it, only to find this disc instead! (Who the hell is he, anyway?)










I can hardly describe my anger, especially after reading nothing but rave reviews and waiting TWO WEEKS for it to arrive.

Fortunately, this massive set arrived, too, so I started with disc one, recorded November 13, 1966 - Woolsey Hall (Yale University), New Haven, Connecticut. Wow.


----------



## Blancrocher

Haydn: Piano Sonatas, arranged for guitar (Paul Galbraith)


----------



## TurnaboutVox

*Brahms
Trio for Piano and Strings no. 1 in B major, Op. 8 
Quartet for Piano and Strings no. 3 in C minor, Op. 60*
Christophe Gaugué, Trio Wanderer [HM, 2006]

More muted chamber sighs of regret from Herr Brahms. I had previously conceived a dislike of the Op. 8 trio on account of its saccharine domesticity (that I perceive in it).

The Op. 60 quartet offers more (but still muted) boldness in its conception and in its themes.


----------



## Conglomerate




----------



## pmsummer

CAPTAIN HUMES POETICALL MUSICKE
_Music for Viols, and Lute: Volume 2_
*Tobias Hume*
Les Voix Humaines - viols
Stephen Stubbs - lute

_Naxos_


----------



## Xenakiboy

I'm celebrating with volumes 4 & 2 of the Xenakis orchestral works series, then What Thou Wilt by John Zorn!


----------



## pmsummer




----------



## bejart

Francois Joseph Gossec (1734-1829): Symphony in E Flat, Op.8, No.3

Guy van Waas conducting Les Agremens


----------



## Casebearer

Manuel de Falla's Siete canciones populares españolas (Seven Spanish Folksongs).

Traditional Spanish songs arranged/composed for soprano and piano in 1914. just before World War I. Performed by Teresa Berganza and Felix Lavilla. I have this on vinyl from 1960 (Decca CEP 642) but it's also to be found on YT.














These songs may have been an inspiration for Luciano Berio I suppose. Many of Berio's Folksongs (1964) have quite the same atmosphere as these De Falla songs. Probably no coincidence: the De Falla Folksongs have been arranged for mezzo-soprano and orchestra by Luciano Berio, although that happened later in time (1978). But he may have known about them earlier of course. Maybe someone here knows more about this.

Here they are conducted by Berio himself:


----------



## Casebearer

Bernard Rands first Cello Concerto (1996)


----------



## D Smith

Schubert: String Quartet No. 14. Quartetto Italiano. A desert island performance for me.


----------



## opus55

Beethoven Symphonies 1-3
Berliner Philharmoniker
Claudio Abbado


----------



## pmsummer

POUR LA VIOLLE ET LE THÉORBE
*Marin Marais*
Hille Perl - viola da gamba
Lee Santana - Théorbe

_Deutsche Harmonia Mundi_


----------



## Casebearer

Brett Dean is an Australian composer who was a violinist in the Berlin Philharmonic up till 1999. Water music is one of his environmentally inspired works. It's performed by the sonic art quartet.






I quote the composer:

"Water is one of the most fundamental elements of our physical world and of life on earth. It also has enormous symbolic significance in many cultures as the source and transmitter of life. We humans are indeed made up largely of water. Such is the value of water that disputes arise over its availability. Where previous wars have been fought primarily over territory, economic gain and the securing of mined resources such as oil, many predict that water itself will be at the heart of future conflict.

Water has also been much on the mind of many of my compatriots in recent times.The past few years of history-breaking drought in Australia have brought much devastation and despair across the country. It is impossible to ignore the seriousness of the scenarios that may await us, be they through war, or simply through the effects of drought and fire. Even my new home town of Melbourne, a coastal city and traditionally, even notoriously, well serviced by rainfall, has spent much of the past year employing water restrictions, with television adverts and billboards serving as constant community reminders about wise water use. Neighbourly chats about the weather have changed from that of passing curiosity to genuine concern.

Water is the inspiration for my concertante music for saxophones and chamber orchestra, jointly commissioned by a group of European ensembles to perform with the Rascher Saxophone Quartet. It was the extremely "fluid" playing style and extraordinary tonal blend of this wonderful group that initially turned my thoughts to the sounds and images of liquid as a possible starting point for this three movement work. Hearing recordings of their performances, with their unanimity of sound and virtuosity, led me to a strong desire to treat the quartet as a form of single "super-soloist", hurtling through an orchestral landscape in a series of "rapids" and "waves" of fast, flowing passage work. This then became the genesis of the second movement, Coursing.

It is in fact different aspects of water that provide the origin for each of the three movements in turn. The first movement, Bubbling, takes as its initial inspiration the sound of water. Emerging initially from the live sounds of bubbling water bowls, it finds an instrumental commentary in the toneless key sounds and pattering staccato passages of the soloists. As the movement progresses, counterparts of a more lyrical-musical nature start to surface, firstly in the orchestral strings, later via a prominent single trumpet and ultimately from the saxophone soloists themselves. One of the most striking aspects of water is its enormous potential of different purposes, be it to clean and purify, to sustain, to carry, to energise. This first movement, starting from the mere sound of bubbling water, becomes a journey into these different states and their significance.

Coursing, as previously described, is inspired by the image of rushing water, aswell as by the energetic surge of current and power that invariably lies just beneath its surface. Furthermore, on rehearsing this movement, the tenor saxophonist of the Raschers, Bruce Weinberger, wrote to me that he saw, in the suddenly quiet chorale section played by the soloists towards the end of this movement, a form of prayer for the continuation of the earth¹s future water resources, a sentiment that appeals to me strongly, while not necessarily being a conscious intention.

The final section, Parched Earth, is about the absence of water, of aridity and drought, and the fact that it dominates our lives and thoughts even more when confronted by a dangerous lack of it. This final movement then, with its stark multiphonic chords and extended trills in the solo quartet, slow string glissandi and sampled sounds of metallic eeriness, adds a deliberate question mark to the work as a whole, transforming it from a sonic celebration of one of life¹s most vital forces into a lonely soundscape of dry desert winds and bleak abandonment."


----------



## Casebearer

Another fascinatingly beautiful piece by Brett Dean. His 'Carlo' for string orchestra, sampler and tape from 1997 inspired by the music of Carlo Gesualdo.






I'm sorry this is just part 1 of 2. Can't find part 2 of 2. Annoying YT-habit of organizing. Hope someone else can find it.


----------



## SixFootScowl

My new set. This is very, very good. 1949-1953 recordings.


----------



## dieter

Xenakiboy said:


> I'm celebrating with volumes 4 & 2 of the Xenakis orchestral works series, then What Thou Wilt by John Zorn!


Am playing Phlegra, the Apex Intercontemporain recording. One of my cats - the chinchilla - has run away from home.


----------



## Xenakiboy

dieter said:


> Am playing Phlegra, the Apex Intercontemporain recording. One of my cats - the chinchilla - has run away from home.


I loved studying (because I'm obsessive) the score for that piece, not my favorite Xenaki piece but it I like it!


----------



## Xenakiboy

I know it's film music but woah! :tiphat:


----------



## Pugg

​
*Haydn*:
Keyboard Concerto No. 3 in F major with French horns and strings, Hob.XVIII:3
Keyboard Concerto No. 4 in G major, Hob.XVIII:4
Keyboard Concerto No. 11 in D major, HobXVIII:11

*Leif Ove Andsnes* (piano)

Norwegian Chamber Orchestra


----------



## opus55

Mozart Piano Concertos. 22, 23
Geza Anda


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mendelssohn*: Overtures.
L.S.O . Claudio Abbado


----------



## opus55

Rossini: Guglielmo Tell
Acts III and IV


----------



## Pugg

​
*Teresa Berganza.; Opera arias *

The ever gracious mezzo soprano in wonderful voice .


----------



## tortkis

Kodály: Music fo Cello, Volume 2 (Naxos)









J. S. Bach: Prelude and Fugue for Cello and Piano (tr. Kodály)
Sonatina for Cello and Piano
Adagio for Cello and Piano
Capriccio for Solo Cello
Hungarian Rondo for Cello and Piano
Duo for Violin and Cello, Op. 7

Maria Kliegel (cello), William Preucil (violin), Jenö Jandó (piano)


----------



## Pugg

*Beethoven*: Diabelli Variations + Sonata 28


----------



## Pugg

​
*Puccini: Il Trittico*

Il Tabarro

Mirella Freni (Giorgetta),Juan Pons (Michele), Giuseppe Giacomini (Luigi), Leo Nucci (Il Tinca), Franco De Grandis (Il Talpa), Gloria Scalchi (La Frugola)

Suor Angelica

Mirella Freni (Suor Angelica), Elena Souliotis (La Zia Principessa), Gloria Scalchi (La Badessa), Ewa Podles (La Zelatrice), Nicoletta Curiel (La Maestra delle novizie), Barbara Frittoli (Suor Genovieffa), Valeria Esposito (Suor Osmina), Olga Romanko (Suor Dolcina), Debora Beronesi (La Sorella Infermiera)

Gianni Schicchi

Leo Nucci (Gianni Schicchi), Mirella Freni (Lauretta), Roberto Alagna (Rinuccio), Barbara Frittoli (Nella), Ricardo Cassinelli (Gherardo), Giorgio Giorgetti (Betto di Signa), Enrico Fissore (Simone), Orazio Mori (Marco), Nicoletta Curiel (La Ciesca), Colin Cue (Spinelloccio)

Orchestra e coro del Maggio Musicale Fiorentino, Bruno Bartoletti


----------



## elgar's ghost

Enjoying a well-earned day off so it's part four of Grieg at a leisurely pace this morning/afternoon.

_Andante con moto_ in C-minor for Piano Trio WoO (1878), _Lyric Pieces Book IV_ for piano op.47 (1885-88), _Lyric Pieces Book V_ for piano op.54 (1891), _Lyric Pieces Book VI_ for piano op.57 (1893), _Digte (Poems)_ for voice and piano op.60: 3. _Mens jeg venter (While I Wait)_ [Text: v. Krag] (1893-94), _Barnlige Sange (Children's Songs)_ for voice and piano op.61: 3. _Lok (Call (Farmyard Song))_ [Text: B. Bjørnson] (1894) and _Sørgemarsj over Rikard Nordraak (Funeral March in Memory of Rikard Nordraak)_ - version for orchestra WoO (1866 - rev. 1878 and orchestrated by composer 1892):


----------



## Pugg

​*Verdi/ Puccini/ Muzio*.
Works for sting quartet.
Hagen Quartett


----------



## Blancrocher

Haydn: Piano Sonatas (Fou Ts'ong)


----------



## dieter

Xenakiboy said:


> I loved studying (because I'm obsessive) the score for that piece, not my favorite Xenaki piece but it I like it!


It's noisy.The cat came back when I played some Bruckner...


----------



## dieter

elgars ghost said:


> Enjoying a well-earned day off so it's part four of Grieg at a leisurely pace this morning/afternoon.
> 
> _Andante con moto_ in C-minor for Piano Trio WoO (1878), _Lyric Pieces Book IV_ for piano op.47 (1885-88), _Lyric Pieces Book V_ for piano op.54 (1891), _Lyric Pieces Book VI_ for piano op.57 (1893), _Digte (Poems)_ for voice and piano op.60: 3. _Mens jeg venter (While I Wait)_ [Text: v. Krag] (1893-94), _Barnlige Sange (Children's Songs)_ for voice and piano op.61: 3. _Lok (Call (Farmyard Song))_ [Text: B. Bjørnson] (1894) and _Sørgemarsj over Rikard Nordraak (Funeral March in Memory of Rikard Nordraak)_ - version for orchestra WoO (1866 - rev. 1878 and orchestrated by composer 1892):


A bit of Grieg is good for the soul.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Scarlatti;18 Sonatas.
Evgeny Sudbin *


----------



## bejart

Joseph Bodin de Boimortier (1689-1755): Cello Sonata in G Major, Op.26, No.3

Brandywine Baroque: Douglas McNames, cello -- Karen Flint, harpsichord -- Vivian Barton Dozor, cello continuo


----------



## Rtnrlfy

Some baroque guitar to get my Friday workday off to a great start:


----------



## Pugg

​
*Telemann:* T_he Grand concertos _

Concerto for 2 Trumpets and 2 Oboes in D major, TWV deest
Hannes Rux (trumpet), Almut Rux (trumpet)

Concerto for 2 Flutes and Oboe in B flat major, TWV 54:B1
Karl Kaiser (flute), Michael Schneider (flute), Martin Stadler (oboe), Ingeborg Scheerer (violin),

Concerto in D TWV53-D3
Luise Baumgartl (oboe d'amore), Martin Stadler (oboe d'amore), Juris Teichmanis (cello)

Concerto TWV 53:E1 in E major for flute, oboe d'amore, viola d'amore, strings & b.c.
Karl Kaiser (flute), Martin Stadler (oboe d'amore), Swantje Hoffmann (viola d'amore)

Septet (Concerto) TWV 44:42 in A minor for 2 flutes, 2 oboes, 2 violins & b.c.
Michael Schneider (recorder), Tabea Debus (recorder), Martin Stadler (oboe), Ingeborg Scheerer (violin), Katrin Ebert (violin)

Sinfonia In F major, TWV 50:3
Michael Schneider (recorder), Rainer Zipperling (viola da gamba)

La Stagione Frankfurt, Michael Schneider


----------



## Vasks

*Chadwick - Melpomene Overture (Serebrier/Reference)
MacDowell - Piano Concerto #1 (Tanyel/Hyperion)*


----------



## George O

Froberger en Avignon / Froberger à Manosque

Johann-Jakob Froberger (1616-1667)

Odile Bailleux, organ

on Stil (France), from 1978


----------



## D Smith

Celebrating Stravinsky's birthday today with a few favourite recordings.

Violin Concerto. Juillet/Dutoit/Montreal. Excellent performance and recommended.










Rite of Spring. Bernstein/NYP. So full of energy. An amazing performance. Recommended.










Song of the Nightingale. Reiner/CSO. Captivating.










Petrouchka. Monteux/Boston. My favourite recording of this. Recommended.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Italian Cello Sonatas
*
Bach Sonata in G Minor BWV 1029

Vivaldi, Corelli, Locatelli, Valentini, Boccherini

_Janos Starker_


----------



## realdealblues

*Gustav Mahler*
Symphony No. 6 in A minor









Leonard Bernstein/Vienna Philharmonic
*[Rec. 1988]*


----------



## realdealblues

*Alfred Brendel
Complete Philips Recordings
CD72*









*Robert Schumann*
Piano Concerto in A minor, Op. 54
*[Rec. 1979]*
Claudio Abbado/London Symphony Orchestra

Fantasie in C, Op.17
*[Rec. 1982]*

*CD73*









*Robert Schumann*
Piano Concerto in A minor, Op. 54
*[Rec. 1997]*
Kurt Sanderling/Philharmonia Orchestra

Fantasie in C, Op.17
*[Rec. 1997]*


----------



## Pugg

​
*Bellini: La Sonnambula*

_Dame Joan Sutherland (Amina), Luciano Pavarotti (Elvino)_, Nicolai Ghiaurov (Rodolfo), Isobel Buchanan (Lisa), John Tomlinson (Alessio), Piero de Palma (Notaro), Della Jones (Teresa)

London Opera Chorus, National Philharmonic Orchestra,_ Richard Bonynge_:tiphat:


----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## pmsummer

THE MEDIEVAL & RENAISSANCE HARP
*Elena Polanska*
La Camerata
_
Vox Turnabout_


----------



## pmsummer

SCHERZI MUSICALI
*Heinrich Ignaz Franz Biber - Johann Heinrich Schmelzer - Johan Jacob Walther*
Musica Antiqua Köln
Reinhard Goebel - director
_
Archiv Produktion_


----------



## Vronsky

*Stravinsky: The Firebird (Abbado)*










Igor Stravinsky: The Firebird
Claudio Abbado *·* London Symphony Orchestra


----------



## tortkis

Jan Dismas Zelenka (1679-1745): Sei Sonate, ZWV 181 - Zefiro (Arcana)


----------



## realdealblues

*Alfred Brendel
Complete Philips Recordings
CD74*









*Robert Schumann*
Kreisleriana, Op.16
Kinderszenen, Op.15
*[Rec. 1980]*
8 Fantasiestücke, Op.12
*[Rec. 1982]*

*CD75*









*Robert Schumann*
Symphonic Studies, Op.13
*[Rec. 1990]

Modest Mussorgsky
* Pictures At An Exhibition
*[Rec. 1985]
*
*Franz Liszt
* Vexilla regis prodeunt, S165
Weihnachtsbaum Suite: 6. Glockenspiel, S.186
*[Rec. 1986]*


----------



## OldFashionedGirl

*Mahler* - Das Klagende Lied
Soloits - Dorothea Roschmann, soprano/Anna Larson, contralto/Johan Botha, tenor.

*Berg* - Lulu-Suite
Anna Prohaska, soprano.
Vienna Philharmonic. Conducted by Pierre Boulez.


----------



## pmsummer

EARLY ITALIAN MADRIGALS
*Capella Antiqua München*
Gustav Leonhardt, Elisabeth Ruhland - harpsichord
Franz Brüggen - flute
Michael Schäffer - lute
Wieland Kuijken - viol da gamba
Konrad Ruhland - director

_Pro-Arte_


----------



## Reichstag aus LICHT

Rudolf Buchbinder's (almost) complete set of Beethoven's works for solo piano. I downloaded this today, and I'm really liking what I hear.


----------



## Blancrocher

Beethoven: Symphony #1 (Chailly/Leipzig Gewandhaus)


----------



## worov




----------



## Conglomerate




----------



## Blancrocher

Mozart: Piano Sonatas (Gulda); String Quartets 14 & 15 (Cleveland)


----------



## Xenakiboy

Brahms - Piano Quartet in C Minor

Which sounds eerily like Bartok and Shostakovich at times! 

But nevertheless, very powerful work!


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Dvorak, Slavonic Dances*


----------



## TwoFlutesOneTrumpet

From Russia with love and emotion on the sleeve.


----------



## Balthazar

*Bruckner ~ Symphony No. 1*

Jaap van Zweden leads the Netherlands Radio Philharmonic Orchestra.


----------



## deprofundis

Im lisening to* Jacob Olbretch *great classical composer, this cd a naxos and it's : missa caput and salve regina.
yesterday was my birthday i receaved 3 other friend two of them we drank cuban rhum a big bottle of it.

I celebrated 39 years of age.


----------



## Guest

_Horowitz The Unreleased Live recordings_: October 22, 1967 - Colden Center (Queens College), New York City, New York

I can't say that late Beethoven (Op.101) is his thing, but the Chopin is astounding in its power.


----------



## bejart

Schubert: Overture to "Rosamunde", D.644

Riccardo Muti conducting the Vienna Philharmonic


----------



## Biwa

Battalia!

Girolamo Fantini, Pierre Attaignant, Tielman Susato, Orlando Di Lasso, Cesare Bendinelli, Giovanni Giacomo Gastoldi, Donino Garsi, Michael Praetorious

Tibicines 
Igino Conforzi (conducor)


----------



## D Smith

Miaskovsky. Symphony No. 5. Svetlanov/Russian State Symphony. Really quite a fine work and well performed, as are most of the pieces in this set.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Tchaikovsky*: Symphonies Nos.1-3 & Arensky: Variations on a Theme by Tchaikovsky

_Tchaikovsky:Symphony No. 1 in G minor, Op. 13 'Winter Daydreams'
London Symphony Orchestra_
Symphony No. 2 in C minor, Op. 17 'Little Russian'
London Symphony Orchestra

Symphony No. 3 in D major, Op. 29 'Polish'
London Symphony Orchestra

London Symphony Orchestra, *Antal Doráti*

*Disc 1 *


----------



## Xenakiboy

This masterpiece reminds me why Mahler is my favourite and the largest symphony composer pre-20th century/early 20th century! :tiphat:


----------



## Pugg

Balthazar said:


> *Bruckner ~ Symphony No. 1*
> 
> Jaap van Zweden leads the Netherlands Radio Philharmonic Orchestra.


His Mahler 3 is also stunning :tiphat:
Also for sound collectors)


----------



## Pugg

Kontrapunctus said:


> _Horowitz The Unreleased Live recordings_: October 22, 1967 - Colden Center (Queens College), New York City, New York
> 
> I can't say that late Beethoven (Op.101) is his thing, but the Chopin is astounding in its power.


I am so tempted...........:angel:


----------



## Guest

^^ There's a lot of repeated repertoire--some have 4 versions.


----------



## Pugg

Kontrapunctus said:


> ^^ There's a lot of repeated repertoire--some have 4 versions.


I know, that's why I hesitate .


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mendelssohn*: Symphony No.3 - "Scottish" & Symphony No.4 - "Italian"

London Symphony Orchestra, Antal Doráti


----------



## zhopin




----------



## Pugg

​*Mahler; Symphony no 7*
N.Y.P.O _Leonard Bernstein _


----------



## Haydn man

For this weeks Saturday Symphony


----------



## Guest

Pugg said:


> I know, that's why I hesitate .


For the price, though, it's worth it. So far, at least. From what I gather, the later shows are full of memory lapses and wrong notes, along with moments of great beauty.


----------



## Pugg

​*Telemann*: Cantatas

Drei sind, die da zeugen im Himmel TWV 1:377 (Cantata for Trinity Sunday, 1711)
Ich hatte viel Bekuemmernis TWV 1:843; (Cantata for the Second Sunday in Lent, 1717)
Wie liegt die Stadt so wueste TWV 1:1629; (Cantata for the Tenth Sunday after Trinity Sunday, 1727)
Er kam, lobsingt ihm TWV 1:377 (Church Music for the Ascension, 1759)
Veronika Winter (soprano), Lena Susanne Norin (alto),

Jan Kobow (tenor) & Ekkehard Abele (bass)

Rheinische Kantorei & Das Kleine Konzert, Hermann Max


----------



## elgar's ghost

Fifth and final part of Grieg today. I loved Grieg's summing up towards the end of his life of the incomplete second string quartet - the first two movements were composed relatively quickly but the second half had eluded him for the next 16 years: '...that accursed string quartet...which constantly lies there unfinished like an old Norwegian cheese...'

_Lyric Pieces Book VII_ for piano op.62 (1895), _Lyric Pieces Book VIII_ for piano op.65 (1896), _(4) Symphonic Dances_ for orchestra op.64 (1896-98), _Haugtussa (The Mountain Maid)_ - eight songs for voice and piano op.67 [Texts: A. Garborg] (1895-98), _Lyric Pieces Book IX_ for piano op.68 (1898), _Lyric Pieces Book X_ for piano op.71 (1901) and String Quartet [no.2] in F WoO (1891 inc.):


----------



## Pugg

​
*Bellini: I Puritani*

_Dame Joan Sutherland (Elvira), Luciano Pavarotti (Arturo Talbot)_, Piero Cappuccilli (Riccardo Forth), Nicolai Ghiaurov (Giorgio Walton), Anita Caminada (Enrichetta de France), Gian Carlo Luccardi (Gualtiero Walton), Renato Cazzaniga (Bruno Robertson)

Chorus of Royal Opera House Covent Garden, London Symphony Orchestra, Richard Bonynge



> "Sutherland's singing here is brighter and fresher than her earlier recording, with the lovely aria 'Qui la voce' no longer a wordless melisma...The recording is vivid and atmospheric and one marvels at Bellini's gorgeous melodies...with Sutherland, Bonynge and all on electrifying form." Penguin Guide, 2011 edition


----------



## Xenakiboy

Been listening to various small Beethoven pieces on YouTube, such as the "rage" over a lost penny, the symphony no 6 and the Monty Python sketch.

I'm now relaxing into my night with my copy of Arditi quartets Xenakis Chamber Works! Tetras and Mists feel so go right now, really good! (blah blah fanboy stuff blah blah)
:tiphat:


Ps. Mods, a relaxed emoji would be a good addition aye?


----------



## Blancrocher

Selections from the Youtube channel of Stanislav Khristenko: 
https://www.youtube.com/user/stankhristenko

Gottschalk: Bamboula, op.2; Barber: Piano Sonata; Gershwin selections (International Keyboard Institute and Festival 2015)





Haydn: Piano Sonata in D, Hob. 42





Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #2


----------



## aleazk

Robert Moran - Trinity Requiem


----------



## Pugg

​
*Puccini*: Opera Arias for tenor.
*Jonas Kaufmann*


----------



## Pugg

​
*Beethoven*; Symphony no 6 / Overture "Egmont"
R.C.O Bernard Haitink


----------



## bejart

JS Bach: Invention No.2 in C Minor, BWV 773

Evgeni Koroliov, piano


----------



## pmsummer

KINGDOM OF HEAVEN
*Heinrich Laufenberg* and his contemporaries
Ensemble Dragma
Agnieszka Budzińska-Bennett - voice, harp
Jane Achtman - vielle
Marc Lewon -voice, lute, vielle, direction
_with_
Elizabeth Rumsey - vielle
Hanna Marti - voice​
_RAMÉE - Outhere_


----------



## Pugg

​*Bizet*; Carmen Suites/ *Thomas* ; Overtures.
_Paul Paray conducting _


----------



## Conglomerate




----------



## Vasks

*Cimarosa - Overture to "I due supposti Conti" (Rojatti/Nuova Era)
Vanhal - Symphony in G, B. G11 (Watkinson/Naxos)
Schubert - Rondo for Violin & Strings in A, D. 438 (Zuckerman/Philips)*


----------



## Pugg

​
*Beethoven & Mozart Concertos*
Beethoveniano Concerto No. 3 in C minor, Op. 37
Mozartiano Concerto No. 24 in C minor, K491

*Yevgeny Sudbin *(piano)

Minnesota Orchestra, Osmo Vänskä


----------



## Vronsky

*Lalo · Saint-Saëns · Berlioz (Barenboim & Perlman) | Respighi · Debussy (Reiner)*










Édouard Lalo: Symphonie espagnole
Camille Saint-Saëns: Violin Concerto No.3
Hector Berlioz: Rêverie et Caprice
Orchestre de Paris *·* Daniel Barenboim *·* Itzhak Perlman










Ottorino Respighi: Fountains of Rome
Claude Debussy: La Mer
Chicago Symphony Orchestra *·* Fritz Reiner


----------



## elgar's ghost

Krzysztof Penderecki part one.

Violin Sonata no.1 (1953), _Three Miniatures_ for violin and piano (1959), _Three Miniatures_ for clarinet and piano (1956), _Prelude_ for solo clarinet (1959), _Threnody to the Victims of Hiroshima_ for 52 strings (1960), _Flourescences_ for orchestra (1961-62), _Stabat Mater_ for choir (1962), Two Choruses from _St. Luke's Passion_ for choir (1965) and Cello Concerto no.1 - transcription of the unpublished Concerto for Violino Grande and Orchestra (1967 - transcr. 1973):


----------



## bejart

Karl Friedrich Abel (1723-1787): Flute Sonata No.3 in G Major

Accademia Farnese: Claudio Ferrarini, flute -- Mariangela Martini, cello -- Francesco Tasini, harpsichord -- Diego Cantalupe, tiorba


----------



## Pugg

​
*Humperdinck: Hänsel und Gretel*

_Brigitte Fassbaender (Hänsel), Lucia Popp (Gretel)_, Walter Berry (Peter), Julia Hamari (Gertrude), Anny Schlemm (Knusperhexe), Norma Burrowes (Sandmännchen), Edita Gruberova (Taumännchen)

Wiener Sängerknaben & Wiener Philharmoniker,_ Sir Georg Solti_


----------



## opus55

Penderecki: Symphony No. 3










Inspired listening by elgars ghost. The music performed by National Polish Radio Symphony Orchestra under the direction of Antoni Wit.


----------



## Heliogabo




----------



## Jeff W

*In which there is the Saturday Symphony*

Good afternoon TC! Everything is all calm right now, so time to put the headphones on and relax and listen for a bit!

View attachment 85846


Starting with this week's Saturday Symphony, Tchaikovsky's Symphony No. 1 'Winter Dreams' (or 'Reveries' or however you decide to translate it!). Michael Tilson Thomas conducts the Boston Symphony Orchestra. Following that will be Debussy's 'Images'.


----------



## Gordontrek

Sonata no. 18 (opus 31 no. 3) from this set. 








That second movement though.


----------



## D Smith

For Saturday Symphony: Tchaikovsky Symphony No. 1. Masur/Leipzig. This is a wonderful performance: incisive, crisp and idiomatic. I've always felt Masur and the Gewandhausorchester does a great job with Tchaikovsky. His recording of the third is my all-time favourite of that work. Recommended.


----------



## George O

Lori Goldston (1963-): Creekside: Cello Solo

Lori Goldston, cello

on Mississippi / Change Records (Portland, Oregon), from 2014

5 stars


----------



## senza sordino

A violin fest here

Bach Complete Sonatas and Partitas. Yesterday with my teacher I started to learn the Allegro assai from the Third Sonata in C major. Not too bad, though I'm much slower than your favourite performer.
View attachment 85848


Ysayë Six Sonatas for solo violin
View attachment 85849


Kreisler violin music, all the usual suspects here. Some wonderful playing on this disk, every note crisp and clear. Though what I would call a modern sound, 21st century, not early 20th century. Liebeck plays with a lovely tone, perfect intonation, nice vibrato, instead of a more overtly romantic tone with lots of portamemto, super wide vibrato and rubato. 
View attachment 85850


Paganini 24 Caprices. 
View attachment 85851


And my new disk of Biber Rosary Sonatas. 
View attachment 85852


My last theme was piano, this is violin, next up cello, then guitar, then.......


----------



## Mahlerian

Saturday Symphony:
Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 1 in G minor
Boston Symphony Orchestra, cond. Tilson Thomas









Schuman: Violin Concerto, New England Triptych; Ives: Variations on "America" (orch. Schuman)
Philip Quint, Bournemouth Symphony Orchestra, cond. Serebrier


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Tchaikovsky, Symphony No. 1*


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Beethoven, Symphony No. 4*

Roger Norrington and the Stuttgart Radio Symphony Orchestra, off his second live cycle with non-HIP instruments.

I think this is better than his first recording. I still think the second movement is too fast (isn't it marked adagio?), and in this recording, it's actually aggressive. Also, in this recording, the brass are pretty much in your face and rude-sounding.

This may suit some tastes, but personally, I don't think I'll again be dropping this cube in my cup of tea.


----------



## KenOC

Haydn piano sonatas, mostly later ones. From this excellent set by Ekaterina Derzhavina, which was once on sale for ten dollars. Alas, no longer!


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Haydn, Piano Sonata No. 41*


----------



## D Smith

Shostakovich: Symphony No. 1. Petrenko/Royal Liverpool. This early work responds well to Petrenko's detailed approach. Fresh, lively and fun.


----------



## zhopin

*Mendelssohn, Piano Trios Nos. 1 & 2*
Performed by Trio Carlo Van Neste


----------



## Morimur

It's a shame that most of you have not heard this music - beautiful, beautiful!

Highly recommended.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Beethoven, Symphony No. 9*

This is an energetic performance, precise but not unfeeling. The sound isn't that clear, but if I imagine I'm a docent at the concert sitting behind a curtain, I can handle it.


----------



## opus55

Mahler: Symphony No. 3 in D minor
Los Angeles Philharmonic|Esa-Pekka Salonen
Anna Larsson,contralto


----------



## pmsummer

EL AIRE SE SERENA
_Music from the Courts and Cathedrals of 16th-Century Spain_
*Seldom Sene* - recorder quintet

_Brilliant_

...and it is brilliant indeed.


----------



## schigolch




----------



## Manxfeeder

I'm trying out Beethoven's Quartet 18, No. 1 on Spotify.



schigolch said:


>


----------



## deprofundis

I want to celebrated my victory over a war i had whit a guy he destroy now, he in turmoil, he scare of me and highly paranoid i brake him(whit cruelty) because he did something wrong to me so i had to take sweet revenge over the years afters years and years, i pummel his soul whit insult and low blows, it felt like what i will be lisening oh well what is it please , hmm how about some *Rimsky-korsakov capprico espagnol*


----------



## bejart

Andre Ernest Modeste Gretry (1741-1913): Overture to "Silvain"

Stefan Sanderling conducting the Orchestre de Bretagne


----------



## GreenMamba

Biber's Mystery (aka Rosary) Sonatas. For those unfamiliar, these are virtuoso violin pieces in which the instrument is re-tuned for each (scordatura).


----------



## Xenakiboy

I feel like the complete works of Edgard Varese this morning! :tiphat:


----------



## drpraetorus

Mozart "Gran Partita" Saint Luke Orchestra winds, George Mackerras


----------



## zhopin

Mendelssohn, Symphonies Nos. 4 "Italian" original & revised versions of 5 "Reformation." Gah, I love Mendelssohn


----------



## opus55

Beethoven: Missa Solemnis in D Major, Op. 123
Arnold Schoenberg Chor|Concentus Musicus Wien
Nikolaus Harnoncourt


----------



## dieter

Grieg's Slatter op 72, Naxos, Steen-Nokleberg.


----------



## D Smith

I've been listening to more first symphonies today since the Saturday Symphony's Tchaikovsky.

Beethoven: Symphony No. 1. Bernstein/VPO. Just brilliant. Just how I imagine it should be performed. Highly recommended.










Sibelius Symphony No. 1. Davis/BSO. Good, polished reading but a touch restrained for me.










Bruckner Symphony No. 1 (1866 Linz First Version) Young/Hamburg. This is really an excellent recording with lots of forward movement and may be my preferred version. Recommended.


----------



## ArtMusic

The warmth of a Baroque flute.


----------



## Blancrocher

Schubert's Reliquie (Richter, Paris 1961)


----------



## tortkis

Marc Roger Normand Couperin (1663-1734): Livre de Tablature de Clavescin (Hyperion)
Davitt Moroney (harpsichord, Italian virginal)


----------



## Pugg

​*Mozart;* Piano concertos 23 & 24.
Murray Perahia


----------



## Xenakiboy

I love this!


----------



## Pugg

opus55 said:


> Mahler: Symphony No. 3 in D minor
> Los Angeles Philharmonic|Esa-Pekka Salonen
> Anna Larsson,contralto


 I am always forgetting this one.


----------



## zhopin

I couldn't have chosen a better set to listen to tonight. :cheers:


----------



## Pugg

Frederick Fennell Conducts *Victor Herbert*

Studio Orchestra, Frederick Fennell


----------



## Xenakiboy

Webern's Arrangement of Ricerar 6 is pretty good!!!


----------



## Casebearer

I've been listening to Schittke's Faust Cantata in a different performance than the original I'm familiar with and cherish (Inger Blom, mezzosoprano, Malmö Symphony Orchestra cond. James DePriest). This one is performed in Russian by the Russian State Symphony Orchestra and State Chamber Choir directed by Valery Polyanski. The mezzosoprano is Raissa Kotova.

I wonder what you think about this performance. At first I liked it for being very different, very Russian. It's always nice to hear other ways music your familiar with can be performed. The choir is beautiful, some of the voices are nice and as a whole it has a more raw quality which isn't necessarily bad. But gradually as we're approaching the climax part the mezzosoprano Raissa Kotova took over and I was wondering if this is a joke. In my view this is so utterly ugly, over the top and circuslike, uurgghh. This is too much. Am I missing something?


----------



## Pugg

​
*Symphony No. 3* James Levine

_Marilyn Horne (_mezzo)

Chicago Symphony Orchestra, Women of the Chicago Symphony Chorus, Glen Ellyn Children's Chorus


----------



## tortkis

Boris Tchaikovsky (1925-1996): Chamber Symphony (Hyperion)
Musica Viva Chamber Orchestra, Alexander Rudin









Sinfonietta for string orchestra (1953)
Chamber Symphony (1967)
Six Études for strings and organ (1976)
Prelude 'The Bells' (1996) arr. Pyotr Klimov (b1970)


----------



## zhopin

Tchaikovsky: Serenade for Strings, Op. 48 & Souvenir de Florence, Op. 70
The Russian Virtuosi of Europe
Founder of ensemble: Yuri Zhislin


----------



## Pugg

zhopin said:


> View attachment 85872
> 
> 
> Tchaikovsky: Serenade for Strings, Op. 48 & Souvenir de Florence, Op. 70
> The Russian Virtuosi of Europe
> Founder of ensemble: Yuri Zhislin


Such romantic music.:tiphat:


----------



## Casebearer

Transports de joie d'une âme devant la gloire du Christ qui est la sienne.

Messiaen that is.


----------



## Xenakiboy

Casebearer said:


> Transports de joie d'une âme devant la gloire du Christ qui est la sienne.
> 
> Messiaen that is.


I've still got Webern on right now, but you've made me to decide to put on some Messiaen tonight!


----------



## aleazk

Stockhausen - Luzifers Abschied


----------



## Pugg

​
*Haydn*; Symphonies 75/76/78
_Antal Dorati _


----------



## zhopin

Songs from the Arc of Life
Cello: Yo-Yo Ma
Piano: Kathryn Stott

Ah, I love the cello...


----------



## AClockworkOrange

A collection of three performances by Pierre Monteux with two BBC Orchestras on the BBC Legends series:
- Rossini's L'Italiana in Algeri and Brahms' Third Symphony - W/BBC Northern Symphony Orchestra
- Robert Schumann's Fourth Symphony - W/BBC Symphony Orchestra 
- A brief 1:12 minute interview with Monteux who comes across with an abundance of energy and exudes passion and positivity. I wish this was a longer segment.

The Brahms' Third enters my top five immediately - rubbing shoulders with Otto Klemperer, Klaus Tennstedt (LPO Live Label), Leonard Bernstein (DG) and Sergiu Celibidache (Münchner).

The Schumann is an elegant performance - light on its feet and perfectly judged.

The Rossini Overture is a fantastic way to open the disc and is a very characterful performance.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Donizetti: Maria Stuarda*

_Beverly Sills, Eileen Farrell, Stuart Burrows & Louis Quilico_

John Alldis Choir & London Philharmonic Orchestra, _Aldo Ceccato_


----------



## elgar's ghost

Penderecki part two today.

_De natura sonoris (On the nature of sound) II_ for orchestra (1971), Symphony no.1 (1973), _Sicut locus est_ from _Magnificat_ for choir (1973-74), Violin Concerto no.1 (1976-77 - rev. 1987), Symphony no.2 [_Christmas_] (1980) and _Agnus Dei for choir_ (1981):


----------



## zhopin

Nino Gvetadze: Debussy


----------



## Haydn man

Four Orchestral Pieces from this set to start the day


----------



## Xenakiboy

Messiaen - Chronochromie, Quartet For The End Of Time and Apparition (the organ one)!!!! :tiphat:


----------



## zhopin

Xenakiboy said:


> Messiaen - Chronochromie, Quartet For The End Of Time and Apparition (the organ one)!!!! :tiphat:


I absolutely love Messiaen's Quartet for the End of Time :cheers:


----------



## Pugg

​*Schubert; Impromptus.*
_Murray Perahia._


----------



## Xenakiboy

zhopin said:


> I absolutely love Messiaen's Quartet for the End of Time :cheers:


I fell in love a long time ago! :trp:


----------



## Xenakiboy

I'm also considering putting on Eclairs.... :angel:


----------



## TurnaboutVox

*Brahms
Piano Concerto No 2 in B flat, Op 83*
Arrau; Concertgebouw Orch., Haitink [Philips 1993, rec. 1970-5]

One of my favourite Brahms works










*
Domenico Scarlatti
18 keyboard sonatas*
Yevgeny Sudbin, piano [BIS, 2004]

Undeniably a fine recording and (rather romanticised) performance, but my next Scarlatti disc will feature a harpsichord. I think.










*
Schumann
Piano Quintet in E flat, Op 44
String Quartet in A minor (original version), Op. 41/1
String Quartet in F (original version), Op,. 41/2
String Quartet in A, Op. 41/3*
Leipziger Streichquartett, Christian Zacharias [MD&G, 2010]

I'd be the first to admit that this doesn't reach the heights or the cohesion of the Quartetto Italiano's 70's analogue recordings, but it's still musically very satisfying. The recording is a bit reverberant. MD&G like to record in recital halls and sometimes it doesn't quite come off.


----------



## Taggart

An excellent collection demonstrating the joy of Baroque trumpet.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Der Herr ist König*: Baroque Bass Cantatas

Liebhold:Mein gantzes Wissen soll Jesu seyn
Des Menschen Sohn ist kommen

Roemhildt:Nichts soll mich Jesu scheiden

Telemann:Sprich treuer Himmel: ja!, TWV 11:30
Der Herr ist König, TWV 7:31

Wolff, C:Ihr Sorgen lasset mich zufrieden
Meines Bleibens ist nicht hier

_Klaus Mertens_ (bass-baritone)

Accademia Daniel, Shalev Ad-El


----------



## D Smith

A favourite Debussy album by one of my very favourite artists, Angela Hewitt. Highly recommended.


----------



## Atrahasis

*Arvo Pärt - Credo *

Conductor *Tõnu Kaljuste*; Estonian National Philharmonic Orchestra; 
Estonian Philharmonic Chamber Choi


----------



## Pugg

*Beethoven*; Emperor concerto / Choral Fantasy

Vladimir Ashkenazy (Cleveland)


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Mahler, Symphony No. 3*

Horenstein. I just found out Kondrashin recorded this, so I'm listening on Spotify. The first movement is pretty wild.


----------



## Blancrocher

Piano Trios of Fauré, Debussy, and Ravel (Florestan); Mahler's 7th (Solti)


----------



## SixFootScowl




----------



## Pugg

​
*Franck & Fauré* : Piano Works 
Jörg Demus


----------



## bejart

George Frideric Handel (1685-1759): Trio Sonata No.2 in D Minor

The Aulos Ensemble: Marc Schachman, oboe -- Linda Quan, violin -- Myron Lutzke, cello -- Charles Sherman, harpsichord


----------



## Vasks

*Castelnuovo-Tedesco - Overture: Much Ado About Nothing (Penny/Naxos)
Ginastera - Cello Sonata (Ocic/Challenge)
Ruders - Gong (Segerstam/Chandos)*


----------



## Pugg

​
*Thomas: Mignon*

_Marilyn Horne (Mignon), Alain Vanzo (Wilhelm Meister), Nicola Zaccaria (Lothario), Frederica von Stade_ (Frédéric), Ruth Welting (Philine), André Battedou (Laerte), Claude Meloni (Jarno)

Ambrosian Opera Chorus & Philharmonia Orchestra, Antonio De Almeida.


----------



## manyene

Pieces that start in the major key.. herewith on my turntable:


----------



## Mahlerian

Sessions: Symphony No. 8
BBC Symphony Orchestra, cond. Foster





Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 22 in E-flat, No. 23 in A
Mitsuko Uchida, English Chamber Orchestra, cond. Tate


----------



## SixFootScowl




----------



## helenora

*Codas in Bruckner's symphonies* :lol: sounds ridiculous ....may be, but I love them . Coda is sort of quintessence of an entire movement or a work or a post scriptum of a work


----------



## Heliogabo




----------



## bejart

Andreas Romberg (1767-1821): String Quartet in A Minor, Op,2, No.2

Leipzig Quartet: Andreas Seidel and Tilman Buning, violins -- Ivo Bauer, viola -- Matthias Moosdorf, cello










Finishing a review on Amazon ---


----------



## Conglomerate




----------



## Dr Johnson

No.2 BWV 807


----------



## Vronsky

*Mendelssohn: Symphony No.4 & A Midsummer Night's Dream (excerpts) | Smetana: Má Vlast*










Felix Mendelssohn: Symphony No. 4, "Italian" & A Midsummer Night's Dream (excerpts)
Johannes Wildner *·* Camerata Cassovia










Bedřich Smetana: Má Vlast
Antoni Wit *·* Polish National Radio Symphony Orchestra


----------



## bejart

Haydn: Symphony No.99 in E Flat

Sir Colin Davis leading the Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra


----------



## nbergeron

Mitsuko Uchida playing Schubert's 21st sonata. It's an excellent reminder why Schubert is, to my ears, king of the piano.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Tonight and tomorrow evening - Penderecki part three.

Cello Concerto no.2 (1982), Concerto for Viola & Chamber Orchestra [version for cello and orchestra] (1983), _Polish Requiem_ for soloists, mixed choir and orchestra (1980-84 - rev. 1993), _Cadenza_ for solo cello (1984), _Song of the Cherubim_ for choir (1986) and _Veni creator_ for choir (1987):


----------



## elgar's ghost

Conglomerate said:


>


Intrigued as to how the _Dinner of Trimalchio_ scene would be portrayed Darmstadt style. :lol:


----------



## Gordontrek

This is, by far and wide, the most incredible film score I've ever heard. How it lost at the Oscars I will never, ever understand. Biggest robbery in film score history?


----------



## senza sordino

A cello fest yesterday and this morning. 
Bach Cello Suites
View attachment 85893


Schumann, Lalo and Saint Saens Cello Concertos
View attachment 85894


Prokofiev Cello Concerto in Em Op 58, Shostakovich Cello Concerto no 1
View attachment 85895


Rachmaninov and Chopin Cello Sonatas. I've never heard these pieces before, and I really enjoyed this disk. I listened to this on Spotify. 
View attachment 85898


And back to my own collection. Dvořák Cello Concerto and Tchaikovsky Roccoco Variations. 
View attachment 85899

I had something else in mind for my fifth album of my cello fest. But then I realized I hadn't heard the Tchaikovsky Roccoco Variations in a long time. Our local symphony performed it a couple of weeks ago. Two of my colleagues went, but I didn't. They were so excited to tell me about it.

Theme fests so far for my latest listening: piano, violin, cello. Next is guitar, then wind instruments, then maybe viola......


----------



## ShropshireMoose

Ravel: Introduction and Allegro Ann Mason Stockton/Arthur Gleghorn/Mitchell Lurie/Hollywood String Quartet
Debussy: Danse Sacree et Danse Profane Ann Mason Stockton/Concert Arts Strings/Felix Slatkin
Turina: La Oracion Del Torrero, Op.34
Villa-Lobos: String Quartet No.6
Paul Creston: String Quartet, Op.8 Hollywood String Quartet

Malcolm Arnold: Symphonies Nos. 7, Op.113 and 8, Op.121 Royal Philharmonic Orchestra/Vernon Handley

One of my favourite discs by the Hollywood String Quartet, I have all the ones that Testament issued, they are all wonderful, but this one is one that I return to very often, the performances are second to none and the works nicely contrasted. Then two more stunning symphonies from the Malcolm Arnold set, I cannot tell you how much I am enjoying this collection, I'd only heard the first symphony prior to this, but I'm so pleased that I now have the full set, these works are the discovery of the year for me (so far!!)


----------



## Blancrocher

Penderecki and Lutoslawski: String Quartets (Royal)


----------



## Guest

I knew I liked Guy's playing on the complete Beethoven Cello Sonatas set, so I figured I'd try his Beethoven Piano Sonatas set--wow! I started with the "Hammerklavier" Sonata, my litmus test, and he passes with flying colors! Very intense in the powerful sections (the last movement's fugue is marvel of clarity and drama) and very lyrical in the Adagio. All of the sonatas were recorded live, which probably adds an extra amount of frisson and risk-taking, which certainly pays off, and his playing is unbelievably accurate in such ferociously difficult music. Superb sound, too, not to mention a bargain price of $27 from an Amazon seller.


----------



## Conglomerate




----------



## Manxfeeder

*Mahler, Symphony No. 3*

Finishing the last half of Kondrashin's recording. Personally, I really like what he does with this.


----------



## bejart

Giuseppe Ferlendis (1755-1810): English Horn Concerto in F Major

PierAngelo Pelucci conducting the Ferlendis Orchestra -- Marino Bedetti, English horn


----------



## TurnaboutVox

*Hindemith
Kammermusik No.3, for cello and 10 instruments, Op. 36/2
Trauermusik for viola (or violin or cello) & string orchestra
Sonata for cello & piano, Op. 11/3
Sonata for cello & piano in E major*
Torleif Thedéen, 'cello; Roland Pöntinen, piano; Nieuw Sinfonietta Amsterdam, Lev MarkizOrchestra
[BIS, 1996]

This is my new disc of the week, and a fine one it is too.










*Galina Ustvolskaya
Trio for Violin, Clarinet and Piano* (1949)
Reinbert de Leeuw, Harmen de Boer
*Sonata No.5 in Ten Movements for Piano* (1986)
Reinbert de Leeuw
*Duet for Violin and Piano* (1964)
Reinbert de Leeuw, Vera Berths [Hat Hut Records, 1993]


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Mahler, Symphony No. 1*

Kondrashin conducting. Energetic yet precise. I believe this is a live recording.


----------



## Xenakiboy

I'm feeling like this again today, his music has really caught my ear lately!!


----------



## tortkis

Rhys Chatham: Pythagorean Dream (Foom, 2016)









Rhys Chatham (guitar, trumpet, flutes)


----------



## KenOC

Michael Torke: Javelin. Atlanta Symphony Orchestra, Yoel Levi conducting. Just can't help liking Torke!


----------



## Morimur

_Javād Ma'roufi - Golden Dreams & Other Romantic Melodies_


__
https://soundcloud.com/nickbarbery%2F09-fantasie-on-armenian-theme

_*Javād Ma'roufi* (جواد معروفی) was born in Tehran in 1919. He was one of the first musicians who chose to perform Persian music on the piano. Piano and violin were brought to Persia during the reign of the Qajar King Nassereddin-Shah. In the beginning, these instruments could only be found in the royal palaces and the homes of the nobility. Qolamreza Salar Moazez, Motamedolmolk Yahyaian, and Mahmoud Mofakham were among the first musicians who introduced the piano in Persia. Alinaqi Vaziri taught piano in his music school, and later, prominent musicians like Moshirhomayoun Shahrdar, Hossein Ostovar, Morteza Mahjoubi, and Javad Maroufi were the ones who were admired by the lovers of this instrument and by ordinary people. Maroufi was the son of Moussa Maroufi, a renowned player of the tar. Mousa was the best student of Darvish Khan and Alinaqi Vaziri. He paid special attention to his son Javad's musical education. After completing elementary school, Javad Maroufi attended Alinaqi Vaziri's School of Music. He started with the tar, but turned to the piano after a few years. Maroufi graduated from Vaziri's School of Music in 1932. He went on to receive a diploma from the Tehran Conservatory, where he studied Western music. He believed that, in order to be able to play Persian music on the piano, one should also master the techniques of Western music. Maroufi began working at Radio Iran when it was established in 1941. He collaborated closely with the great Rouhollah Khaleghi as a piano soloist, as well as an arranger of works of other composers. He taught piano, music theory, and solfege at the School of National Music for many years. He also composed many original works for piano solo. Maroufi passed away in 1994." - Rouhollah Khaleghi Artistic Center_


----------



## Blancrocher

Horowitz playing Scriabin


----------



## bejart

Mozart: String Quartet No.22 in B Flat, KV 589

The American String Quartet: Laurie Carney and Peter Winograd, violins -- Daniel Avshalomov, viola -- David Gerber, cello


----------



## Biwa

Gustav Mahler: Symphony No. 3 in D minor

Martha Lipton
New York Philharmonic
Leonard Bernstein (conductor)


----------



## Balthazar

*Tchaikovsky ~ Symphony No. 1*

For Saturday Symphony (on Sunday), Zubin Mehta leads the Los Angeles Philharmonic Orchestra.


----------



## Vaneyes

For this week's Saturday Symphony listening, *Tchaikovsky*: Symphony 1, w. Philharmonia/Muti (rec. 1975).


----------



## Biwa

Saturday Symphony:

Tchaikovsky: 
Symphony No. 1 in G minor Op. 13 "Winter Daydreams"
The Snow Maiden Op. 12
Romeo and Juliet

Gothenburg Symphony Orchestra
Neeme Järvi (conductor)


----------



## Xenakiboy

John Zorn - What Thou Wilt :tiphat:

Because it's such a great disk of music.
Violin concerto, solo piano and string trio! 
I'm thankful to myself that I brought it!


----------



## Pugg

*Bernstein:*
"Prelude, Fugue and Riffs"
[Soloist] Benny Goodman (Cl), the New York Philharmonic (May 6, 1963 New York, Columbia 30 Avenue studio),
"On the Town" - three dance episodes
New York Philharmonic (June 18, 1963 New York, Philharmonic Hall),
"Serenade for Violin, String Orchestra, harp and percussion"
[Soloist] Zino Francescatti (Vn), the New York Philharmonic (July 22, 1965 New York, Manhattan Center),
"Ballet music: "Fancy Free""
[Soloist] Columbia Symphony Orchestra (July 13, 1956 New York, Columbia 30 Avenue studio)


----------



## zhopin

Tárrega: Guitar Edition
Giulio Tampalini


----------



## Pugg

​*Bach: Goldberg Variations*
Igor Levit


----------



## dieter

Bruckner Symphony 1, Gielen, SWR Orchestra. Just released.


----------



## Casebearer

Morimur said:


> _Javād Ma'roufi - Golden Dreams & Other Romantic Melodies_
> 
> 
> __
> https://soundcloud.com/nickbarbery%2F09-fantasie-on-armenian-theme
> 
> _*Javād Ma'roufi* (جواد معروفی) was born in Tehran in 1919. He was one of the first musicians who chose to perform Persian music on the piano. Piano and violin were brought to Persia during the reign of the Qajar King Nassereddin-Shah. In the beginning, these instruments could only be found in the royal palaces and the homes of the nobility. Qolamreza Salar Moazez, Motamedolmolk Yahyaian, and Mahmoud Mofakham were among the first musicians who introduced the piano in Persia. Alinaqi Vaziri taught piano in his music school, and later, prominent musicians like Moshirhomayoun Shahrdar, Hossein Ostovar, Morteza Mahjoubi, and Javad Maroufi were the ones who were admired by the lovers of this instrument and by ordinary people. Maroufi was the son of Moussa Maroufi, a renowned player of the tar. Mousa was the best student of Darvish Khan and Alinaqi Vaziri. He paid special attention to his son Javad's musical education. After completing elementary school, Javad Maroufi attended Alinaqi Vaziri's School of Music. He started with the tar, but turned to the piano after a few years. Maroufi graduated from Vaziri's School of Music in 1932. He went on to receive a diploma from the Tehran Conservatory, where he studied Western music. He believed that, in order to be able to play Persian music on the piano, one should also master the techniques of Western music. Maroufi began working at Radio Iran when it was established in 1941. He collaborated closely with the great Rouhollah Khaleghi as a piano soloist, as well as an arranger of works of other composers. He taught piano, music theory, and solfege at the School of National Music for many years. He also composed many original works for piano solo. Maroufi passed away in 1994." - Rouhollah Khaleghi Artistic Center_


Persian/Iranian music is very interesting in my opinion. I remember the VPRO (The Netherlands) broadcasted an extended radio documentary on Iranian music in the 80's. I taped it on cassette (4 hours). Apart from the very interesting music I remember the constant alternation of strict and more lenient periods towards music in Iranian public live. Much of Iranian (musical) culture is underground most of the time.


----------



## Pugg

​*Mahler:Symphony No. 2 'Resurrection'*

_Carol Neblett · Marilyn Horne_

_
Claudio Abbado _:tiphat:

Chicago Symphony Orchestra and Chorus


----------



## Casebearer

György Kurtág - Scenes from a Novel (Jelenetek Egy Regényböl) op. 19 performed by Margo Rens (soprano), Jan Erik van Regteren Altena (violin), Wilmar de Visser (contrabass). I have it on vinyl in a Hungaraton production from 1986 performed by Adrienne Csengery with the Ensemble Intercontemporain conduted by Pierre Boulez.


----------



## dieter

Dvorak Requiem, Sawallisch, Czech Phil. Supraphon. I nearly typed 'Dupraphon'. A Slavic speaker will get the significance of the misspelling...


----------



## tortkis

William Lawes (1602-1645): Sonatas for violin, bass viol and organ - London Baroque (Harmonia Mundi, 1994)
Ingrid Seifert (violin), Charles Medlam (bass viola da gamba), Richard Egarr (organ)


----------



## Pugg

​
*Renée Fleming; The Beautiful Voice .*


----------



## Xenakiboy

Beethoven - Symphony no 5

I don't praise this as a masterpiece but I admit I get a little guilty pleasure from this!


----------



## zhopin

Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 6 in B Minor, Op. 74, TH 30 "Pathétique"
City of Birmingham Symphony Orchestra
Andris Nelsons (conductor)

His last completed symphony


----------



## Pugg

​
*St John Passion, BWV245*

Robert Alexander (Soprano), Andrea Ihle (Soprano), Marjana Lipovsek (Contralto), Peter Schreier (Tenor), Ekkehard Wagner (Tenor), Olaf Bär (Baritone), Andreas Scheibner (Baritone), Robert Holl (Bass), Egbert Junghanns (Bass)

Peter Schreier conducting .

Rundfunkchor Leipzig & Staatskapelle Dresden


----------



## Xenakiboy

Xenakis - Orchestral Works volume 5

This is a Nostalgia filled package for me. Metastasis and Pithoprarakta are two pieces I've listened too much so whenever I'm putting Xenakis on, I usually skip them for that reason. They where an addiction in my late teens. 


As for the rest of the line-up, I love it and to go into any more detail would deserve a _very long_ blog!


----------



## Jose Miguel

Mozart Glass Harmonica Quintet. So nice.


----------



## Xenakiboy

Passing thought:

Just finishing off the Xenakis disk and Hiketides is such an unusual work for him. 2/3rds of the piece feels like your floating through space, then the ending is a very Bach-sounding ending. First the Cello then the two-part Fugue-esque trumpet part, with the sudden attack ending. :tiphat:


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Found a naïve records Vivaldi edition playlist on spotify. Only 85 hours of music...


----------



## Biwa

Einojuhani Rautavaara:

Manhattan Trilogy
Symphony No. 3

Helsinki Philharmonic Orchestra
Leif Segerstam (conductor)


----------



## Pugg

​
*Schumann*: Piano Concerto; Fantasie
London Symphony Orchestra, Claudio Abbado


----------



## Biwa

Gerald Finzi (1901-1956)

5 Bagatelles, Elergy, Romance, Diabelleries, Introit, Interlude, Prelude & Fugue

Kölner Kammersolisten


----------



## adamks

Really Nice Concert !!


----------



## Marinera

Only a solo piano, I skipped the piano concerto..









*Ravel *
_Piano Concerto in G major
Gaspard de la Nuit
Sonatine_
Marta Argerich, Claudio Abbado, Berliner Philharmoniker









*Emanuel Ax plays Haydn*
Disc 1 - Piano sonatas Nos. 31,34,29,49,35


----------



## Pugg

​
*Dvorak*iano Concerto in G minor, Op. 33

Vassily Primakov (piano)

Poetic Tone Pictures, Op. 85

On the Road At Night; At the Old Castle; Sorrowful Reverie; Goblin's Dance; At a Hero's Grave

Odense Symphony Orchestra, Justin Brown.


----------



## bejart

JS Bach: Prelude and Fugue No.5 in D Major, BWV874

Jeno Jando, piano


----------



## worov




----------



## Dr Johnson

No. 3 BWV 808


----------



## Pugg

​
*Elgar: Enigma Variations*
Kodály; Peacock variations.
V.P Sir George Solti


----------



## Rtnrlfy

19th century guitar for a morning of data entry:


----------



## Pugg

*Smetana: String Quartets 1 & 2 *
Pavel Haas Quartet


----------



## Figleaf

*Lieder by Brahms and Wolf: José Van Dam (baritone) Maciej Pikulski (piano)*










Beautiful melancholy songs and lovely interpretations.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Tchaikovsky: Pique Dame*

Vladimir Atlantov (Hermann), Maureen Forrester (Countess), Mirella Freni (Lisa), Sergei Leiferkus (Tomsky), Dmitri Hvorostovsky (Yeletsky), Katherine Ciesinski (Polina), Ernesto Gavazzi (Chekalinsky), Julian Rodescu (Surin), Dennis Petersen (Chaplitsky), Richard Clement (Major-domo), Jorge Chamine (Narumov), Janis Taylor (Governess)

Tanglewood Festival Chorus & Boston Symphony Orchestra, Seiji Ozawa

Recorded in 1991


----------



## Heliogabo

*Corelli*, Concerto Grosso, In D Major Op. 6 No.4 - I

*Telemann*, Overture & Suite In D Major For Viola Da Gamba & Strings TWV 556
Concerto In A Minor For Flauto Dolce, Viola Di Gamba, Strings E Fondamento TWV 52:a1

*Rameau*, Les Indes Galantes - Suites Des Airs À Jouer (Sinfonies)


----------



## Guest

Pugg said:


> *Smetana: String Quartets 1 & 2 *
> Pavel Haas Quartet


Hallo Pugg,Is it an interesting cd?:tiphat:


----------



## pmsummer

LE ROMAN DE FAUVEL
_A Medieval fable in poetry and music from manuscript fr. 146 of the Bibliothèque Nationale de France_
Boston Camerata
Ensemble P.A.N.
*Joel Cohen* - director

_Apex_


----------



## worov

Rodolfo Arizaga :


----------



## Dr Johnson

No.4 BWV 809


----------



## agoukass

Great Pianists of the Twentieth Century - Josef and Rosina Lhevinne 
Chopin, Liszt, Mozart, etc.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Penderecki part four tonight.

Symphony No. 4 [Adagio] (1989), Symphony No. 5 [Korean] (1991-2), _Benedicamus Domino_ for choir (1992), _Benedictus_ (1993) for choir, Clarinet Quartet (1993) and _Divertimento_ for solo cello (1994):


----------



## Guest

Wow...another amazing French pianist releasing a live recording with great on-the edge playing and superb sound! So far, I've only heard the Scarlatti Sonata K.141 (gives Argerich a run for her money) and Ravel's "Gaspard du la nuit"--some serious competition for Pogorelich!


----------



## Vasks

_Russian Romantics_

*Tchaikovsky - Fantasy-Overture: Romeo & Juliet [original version] (Simon/Chandos)
Borodin - Piano Quintet (Panhofer et al/Eloquence)
Rimsky- Korsakov - Capriccio espagnol (Mackerras/Telarc)*

and with that I'm off on the road for about 8 days. I'll check in now & then but no listening :-(


----------



## agoukass

Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart: Piano Sonatas, K. 332 - 475
Ingrid Haebler, piano


----------



## DavidA

Tchaikovsky Symphony 1 BPO / Karajan

Finishing this off in bits


----------



## realdealblues

*Gustav Mahler*
Symphony No. 7 in E minor
*[Rec. 1985]*









Leonard Bernstein/New York Philharmonic*

Gustav Mahler
*Symphony No. 8 in E-flat "Symphony Of A Thousand"*
[Rec. 1975]
*Symphony No. 10 in F sharp (Adagio)*
[Rec. 1974]
*








Leonard Bernstein/Vienna Philharmonic


----------



## Blancrocher

Schumann: Humoreske, Kinderszenen, Kreisleriana (Lupu); Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (Arditti/Richard)


----------



## DavidA

Bruckner Symphony 8

VPO / Karajan


----------



## Mahlerian

Mahler: Symphony No. 9 (arr. Simon for chamber orchestra)
Ensemble Mini, cond. Gale









Easily the worst thing about this recording of Mahler's Ninth in an arrangement for chamber orchestra is the cover. The Ensemble Mini play beautifully and the arrangement preserves the colors of Mahler's subtle orchestration as far as possible. Whatever is lost in visceral impact is gained in clarity, and although it won't ever replace the original, it makes for a fine alternate take. In this arrangement, the similarities between the work and Schoenberg's First Chamber Symphony are more apparent than ever.

Schoenberg: Chamber Symphony No. 1 in E; Accompaniment to a Cinematographic Scene
Ensemble Intercontemporain; BBC Symphony Orchestra, cond. Boulez









Little more can be said about a masterpiece such as the Chamber Symphony that hasn't been said already. The work is full to bursting with melodies and motivic development and is truly a symphonic work in scope and content.


----------



## Blancrocher

Messiaen: Quartet for the End of Time (Fontenay)


----------



## bejart

Luigi Boccherini (1743-1805): Symphony in A Major, Op.12, No.6

Johannes Goritzki conducting the Deutsche Kammerorchester Neuss


----------



## SixFootScowl

Let me add that now I am listening to Zander's Ninth, but can't find an image to post. What happened is a few years back when I was on my Ninth OCD run (have over 40 now) I contacted Zander's secretary and asked how I could purchase a copy of his Ninth and she sent me one for free.


----------



## D Smith

Beethoven: Symphony No. 2. Chailly/Gewandhaus I am slowly working through Chailly's Beethoven and trying to keep an open mind about it. Some things I like quite a lot , like how humourous he makes the 4th movement here. However the recording seems dominated by the winds and brass to my ears in many places, but then I've been raised on Karajan so may be biased. A generally enjoyable listen though.


----------



## bejart

Johann Georg Albrechtsberger (1736-1809): String Quartet in C Minor, Op.16, No.4

Authentic Quartet: Zsolt Kallo and Balasz Bozzai, violins -- Gabor Rac, viola -- Csilla Valyi, cello


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1991 - '96.


----------



## Vaneyes

dieter said:


> Bruckner Symphony 1, Gielen, SWR Orchestra. Just released.


No. 1, recorded 2009. A long journey for the cycle. recorded 1968 - 2013. I shall peruse. :tiphat:

https://www.abruckner.com/store/CDsandDVDs/symphonies19michae/


----------



## Balthazar

*Beethoven ~ Op. 10 Piano Sonatas*

Annie Fischer at the keyboard. These are among my favorite performances in Fischer's cycle.

_Piano Sonata No. 5 in C minor (Op. 10, No. 1)
Piano Sonata No. 6 in F (Op. 10, No. 2)
Piano Sonata No. 7 in D (Op. 10, No. 3)_


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Mahler, Symphony No. 9*

Kondrashin conducting.


----------



## Guest

A powerful performance, beautifully recorded. Apparently, the Concerto is a live recording, but I heard no extraneous noise nor is there any applause. The Ballades, also wonderfully played, are studio recordings.


----------



## bejart

Mozart: Piano Sonata in G Major, KV 283

Christian Zacharias, piano


----------



## Pugg

*It's Summer*








*Vivaldi; Four Seasons *
Janine Jansen.


----------



## opus55

Mozart: Piano Trios










Beaux Arts Trio 1967


----------



## Pugg

Traverso said:


> Hallo Pugg,Is it an interesting cd?:tiphat:


It's more then interesting Traverso , it stunning, one group of the finest players on this moment.


----------



## dieter

Bruckner Symphony 2, Gielen. Interesting performance, quite quick in 1st Movement, very slow in the second. I like it...


----------



## Pugg

bejart said:


> Mozart: Piano Sonata in G Major, KV 283
> 
> Christian Zacharias, piano


This set is so good and beats his later recordings hands down.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mendelssohn: A Midsummer Night's Dream *
André Previn conducting


----------



## Casebearer

Three scenes for soprano and ensemble (1980) by Alfred Schnittke.
It's performed by Nelli Li (soprano) and the Bolshoi Theater Ensemble in Graz (1981).


----------



## Xenakiboy

I'm suprised and happy this exists, I really enjoyed the Brahms Piano Quartet recently. So it is awesome to hear it orchestrated by, drumroll please........Schoenberg!!


----------



## jim prideaux

have not 'posted' recently due to various distractions...work, European Championships etc but........

this morning starts with Davis and the Staatskapelle Dresden performing Schubert's 5th Symphony

over the last week I have had the chance at work to listen to (YT)

Jarvi and the Frankfurt RSO performing Mendelssohn 4th Symphony
Bernstein and the VPO performing Schumann 2nd and 3rd Symphonies....

last night finished the day with Gardiner and the VPO performing Mendelssohn's 3rd and 4th Symphonies

all very 'mainstream' I suppose but then again father's day saw the arrival of Jack de Johnette's most recent album!


----------



## dieter

Babbitt Soli e Duettini, Naxos. This music ain't for me. Took it off. Tried Druckman Strong Quartets 1 and 2, Naxos. Also contains Reflections on the nature of Water which is a series of plink plonks on a Marimba. Get it OFF, my daughter yelled.


----------



## dieter

Now playing Bacewicz Piano Quinter No 1, Zimerman, D.G.
This sounds like music to me.


----------



## Xenakiboy

:angel:


----------



## worov




----------



## regenmusic

Mykola Leontovych - 'Hra v Zaichyka' (Playing Rabbit)

From the composer who wrote the famous carol, "Carol of the Bells."


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mozart*:

Piano Concerto No. 22 in E flat major, K482
Piano Concerto No. 17 in G major, K453

_Vassily Primakov_ (piano)

Odense Symphony Orchestra, Scott Yoo


----------



## Pugg

​
* Bach:*

Brandenburg Concertos Nos. 1-6 BWV1046-1051 (complete)

Concerto for Flute, Violin & Harpsichord in A minor, BWV1044

Concerto for Three Keyboards in C major, BWV1064

Håkan Hardenberger (trumpet), Irene Grafenauer (flute), Eckart Haupt (flute), Maurice Bourgue (oboe), Thorsten Rosenbusch (violin), Simon Preston (organ)

Kammerorchester C.Ph.E Bach, Peter Schreier

Disc one :tiphat:


----------



## Dr Johnson

No. 5 BWV 810


----------



## Xenakiboy

I listened to some this on a short drive, about 40 minutes ago. I've decided to put this on in full again, from my brand-new CD which arrived this morning!! (quick shipping!!)


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mozart: Così fan tutte, K588*

_Renée Fleming (Fiordiligi), Anne Sofie von Otter (Dorabella)_, Adelina Scarabelli (Despina), Frank Lopardo (Ferrando), Olaf Bär (Guglielmo), Michele Pertusi (Don Alfonso)

Chamber Orchestra of Europe, Sir Georg Solti



> "Solti takes a fast and light approach which yet has none of his old fierceness. Much is owed to the superb playing of the Chamber Orchestra of Europe. Renée Fleming as Fiordiligi sings with a firm, full voice that is brilliant yet flexible...Altogether Solti's finest Mozart recording, outshining even his Figaro." Penguin Guide, 2010 ***


----------



## schigolch




----------



## Guest

Good day Pugg,I am very interested in their Schubert "Der Tod und das Mädchen".:tiphat:


----------



## TheRelaxGuys

Johann Strauss - The Blue Danube Waltz (60 Minutes Version) this music will never die..


----------



## Pugg

Traverso said:


> Good day Pugg,I am very interested in their Schubert "Der Tod und das Mädchen".:tiphat:


Buy it, without any risk .:tiphat:
http://www.prestoclassical.co.uk/ad...rt&work=&performer=haas&medium=CD&label=&cat=


----------



## Pugg

​
*Haydn; Symphonies 34/38/39 *
_Antal Dorati _


----------



## Blancrocher

Mahler: Symphony 3 etc. (Bernstein)


----------



## Pugg

​*The Romeros*

*Rodrigo*: Concierto de Aranjuez (Angel Romero );
Concierto Andaluz (Celedonio, Celin, Pepe, Angel)
*Vivaldi*: 3 Concertos, in B minor, C and G
San Antonio Symphony Orchestra, Victor Alessandro


----------



## pmsummer

UNSEEN RAIN
THREEFOLD VISION
SONGS OF THE SHINING WIND
*Robert Kyr*
Ensemble P.A.N.

_New Albion_


----------



## bejart

Jean Marie Leclair (1697-1764): Violin Concerto in A Minor, Op.7, No.5

Simon Standage on violin with the Collegium Musicum 90


----------



## Vronsky

*Virtuoso Works for Violin (Aaron Rosand) | Schumann (Schwarz, Davidovich, Seattle)*










Virtuoso Works for Violin
Édouard Lalo: Symphonie Espagnole for Violin and Orchestra 
Pyotr Ilyich Tchaikovsky: Sérénade Mélancolique for Violin and Orchestra
Jean Sibelius: Six Humoresques for Violin and Orchestra
Maurice Ravel: Tzigane - Concert Rhapsody for Violin and Orchestra
Aaron Rosand *·* Southwest German Radio Symphony Orchestra *·* Tibor Szóke










Robert Schumann: Manfred Overture; Piano Concerto in A Minor; Overture, Scherzo and Finale
Bela Davidovich *·* Seattle Symphony *·* Gerard Schwarz


----------



## Pugg

​
*Renée Fleming ; Poèmes*

Ravel: Shéhérazade

Messiaen : Poèmes pour mi.

Dutilleux; Deux Sonnets de Jean Cassou / Le Temps l'horloge


----------



## TwoFlutesOneTrumpet

Vanska is making me not want to listen to anyone else


----------



## D Smith

Welcoming in summer with Vivaldi's Four Seasons. This old MHS recording by Monica Huggett and the Raglan Baroque remains my favourite on period instruments. Highly recommended.


----------



## Pugg

*The Great Organ of Saint Eustache, Paris*

Bach, J S:Toccata & Fugue in D minor, BWV565
Grigny:Récit de tierce en taille
Guillou:Hyperion, or The Rhetoric of Fire
Lisztrelude & Fugue on B-A-C-H, S260
Mozart:Fantasia in F minor for a mechanical organ, K608
Widor:Organ Symphony No. 5 in F minor, Op. 42 No. 1: Allegro vivace

Jean Victor Arthur Guillou (organ)

No neighbours so the volume a little bit higher .


----------



## pmsummer

THREE STRING QUARTETS, OP 30
*Johann Nepomuk Hummel*
The Delmé String Quartet

_Hyperion_


----------



## Pugg

​*Beethoven:Missa Solemnis* in D major, Op. 123

_Gundula Janowitz (soprano), Christa Ludwig (mezzo), Fritz Wunderlich (tenor), Walter Berry (bass)_

Wiener Singverein & Berliner Philharmoniker, _Herbert von Karajan_


----------



## realdealblues

D Smith said:


> Beethoven: Symphony No. 2. Chailly/Gewandhaus I am slowly working through Chailly's Beethoven and trying to keep an open mind about it. Some things I like quite a lot , like how humourous he makes the 4th movement here. However the recording seems dominated by the winds and brass to my ears in many places, but then I've been raised on Karajan so may be biased. A generally enjoyable listen though.


That's always been one of the biggest gripes about Karajan's DG Beethoven cycles...the Woodwinds and Brass are buried because he wanted you to hear the lush strings more than anything. His EMI mono cycle is the best as far as balance of the instruments. I still love Karajan because he was among the first I heard, as well as having his own personal vision which is interesting to visit, but you really have to listen to other recordings to really hear what you were meant too...a large part being all those wonderful Brass and Woodwind parts that Beethoven wrote.


----------



## realdealblues

*Alfred Brendel
Complete Philips Recordings
CD57*









*Franz Schubert*
Piano Sonata #4 in A minor, D. 537
Piano Sonata #13 in A major, D. 664
*[Rec. 1982]*


----------



## Barbebleu

Heard this on the radio and found it on YouTube. Fabulous.


----------



## bharbeke

Last night, I listened to Robert Schumann's Noveletten, Op. 21. Those eight pieces for the piano are very good, but not quite at the level of the "Pieces That Have Blown You Away Recently" thread. What did blow me away was the skill of the pianist, Dino Ciani. The video showed the sheet music as the music was being played, so I was able to observe just how difficult the music is to play well and how faithful Ciani was to the composer's markings.

If anyone has recommendations for further Schumann piano music or other pieces played by Dino Ciani I should hear, please share them. Have a great musical day!


----------



## AClockworkOrange

*Beethoven: Symphony No.9*
Pierre Monteux & the London Symphony Orchestra et al.








In the Beethoven thread posing the question of choosing a single favourite Cycle I initially opted for Wolfgang Sawallisch. Pierre Monteux's glowing cycle however has changed my mind. It is easily in my top five.

*Beethoven Symphonies No.2 & No.8*
Wilhelm Furtwangler & the Wiener & Berliner Philharmonikers respectively

After the woefully disappointing recording of the Eighth in EMI's Cycle, the version in the Furtwangler: Legacy Edition is fantastic. The Second Symphony receives an incredible performance which makes the relatively few performances Furtwangler gave of the piece (& the First) in relation to the latter Symphonies all the more surprising. Superb Beethoven from one of my favourite Beethoven interpreters

The make up of my Beethoven top five has changed somewhat. Presently, four of the definite entries would be (in no order):

Wilhelm Furtwangler
Pierre Monteux
Christopher Hogwood
Wolfgang Sawallisch

The fifth is in heated contention but for the moment goes to Otto Klemperer for the incredible structures, orchestral balancing and an indefatigable determination.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Fifth and final instalment of Penderecki tonight, plus _Turandot_ to finish off with.

Symphony no.3 (1988-95), Violin Concerto no.2 (1992-95), Violin Sonata no.2 (2000) and Sextet for clarinet , horn, violin, viola, cello and piano (2000):































_Turandot_ - opera in three acts (1920-24 inc.)


----------



## AClockworkOrange

Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart's Piano Concerto No.20 in D Minor K466 performed by Alfred Brendel with Sir Charles Mackerras & the Scottish Chamber Orchestra from a two disc volume of Haydn & Mozart on Decca's 'Artist's Choice'.

An incredible performance by all involved with an atmospheric and clear recording. I would rate my preference of this recording ahead of Uchida/Tate/ECO by a hair and a further hair ahead of Argerich/Abbado/Orchestre Mozart. All of these are superb performances and recordings worthy of utmost praise but Brendel/Mackerras/SCO edges ahead.


----------



## Heliogabo

Splendid baroque concertos here. Beautiful played by the Freiburgers.


----------



## chesapeake bay

Franz Danzi quartet's op 40 for bassoon, violin, viola and cello


----------



## Jos

Bachs French suites played by Andras Schiff. Streaming via YT.


----------



## Vronsky

*American Festival of Microtonal Music - Chamber | Scelsi: Chamber Music*










American Festival of Microtonal Music - *Chamber*
Julián Carrillo: Preludio a Colon
Lou Harrison: At the Tomb of Charles Ives
Giacinto Scelsi: Ko-Lho
Iannis Xenakis: Anaktoria
Charles Ives: String Quartet No. 2
Harry Partch: 2 Settings from Joyce's "Finnegan's Wake" 
Various performers










Giacinto Scelsi: Chamber Music
Ensemble Avantgarde


----------



## agoukass

Franz Liszt: Piano Works (Mephisto Waltz, Benediction de Dieu dans le solitude, Dante Sonata, etc.) 
Stephen Hough, piano


----------



## Dr Johnson

Short Ride in a Fast Machine


----------



## agoukass

Czech Piano Music (Dvorak, Smetana, Benda, Dussek, Vorisek)
Rudolf Firkusny, piano


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Still Vivaldi playlist on spotify, but not all the time since my last post  Bassoon concertos now!


----------



## Xenakiboy

Listening to an hour and a half of Webern (and drinking a coffee) before heading of to work this morning! :tiphat:


----------



## AClockworkOrange

Angela Hewitt performs Liszt:

Piano Sonata in B Minor
Petrarch Sonnets - S161/4, /5, /6 and /7 - the Dante Sonata


----------



## Guest

I bought this just for the Diamond Piano Sonata. My, it's quite a powerful and challenging 30 minute piece! Written for Tureck, one can assume this is an authoritative world premiere performance. Decent 1948 mono sound, but it cries out for a modern performance and recording. I wonder if any major artists have it in their repertoire.


----------



## Conglomerate




----------



## Guest

Taking a brief break from piano recordings! The Concerto seems like a nice, if overly long (50 minutes) work. I will have to listen to it again to form a firm opinion. I do hear some Tchaikovsky and Sibelius echos.


----------



## Janspe

L. van Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 5 in E-flat major, Op. 73
Maurizio Pollini, piano
Wiener Philharmoniker, led by Karl Böhm
Studio recording from 1978









What a marvelous recording. Pollini is certainly one of my favourite Beethoven pianists!


----------



## zhopin

Haydn: Symphonies 78, 79, 80, 81
Accademia Bizantina
Ottavio Dantone


----------



## Manxfeeder

Xenakiboy said:


> Listening to an hour and a half of Webern (and drinking a coffee) before heading of to work this morning! :tiphat:


That sounds wonderful. An hour and a half with Webern is like a day and a half with just about anyone else.


----------



## bharbeke

Grieg's Symphonic Dances (Neeme Jarvi conducting the Gothenburg Symphony Orchestra) are mostly delightful. There are a couple spots where not much interesting is happening at all, but the rest is great.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Vivaldi, Four Seasons.*

Listening on Spotify because of Pugg's glowing recommendation. This is more lyrical and dancelike than Biondi, who is more aggressive.


----------



## pmsummer

THE COMPLETE RECORDER SONATAS
*Georg Friedrich Händel*
Clas Pehrsson - recorder
Bengt Ericson - baroque cello
Thomas Schuback - harpsichord

_BIS_


----------



## SixFootScowl

Ferenc Fricsay, Beethoven symphonies 1, 3, 5, 7, 8, and 9. If anyone know of recording for 2, 4, and 6 by Fricsay, let me know. I want a full cycle, but don't think it exists, at least not on CD (vinyl).









Note, I had to get these symphonies from several sources, one of which is this nice 10 CD set, 
Ferenc Fricsay, Perfectionist And Live Wire: www.amazon.com/dp/B0051WY4QI


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1978 - '80, 1996.


----------



## pmsummer

Dr Johnson said:


> Short Ride in a Fast Machine


----------



## pmsummer

PIÈCES DE CLAVECIN
*Louis-Nicolas Clérambault, Jean-Henri D'Anglebert, Gaspard Le Roux, Marin Marais*
Kenneth Gilbert - harpsichord

_Arkiv Produktion_


----------



## bejart

Vaclav Pichl (1741-1805): Symphony in D Major, Zakin 16

Kevin Mallon conducting the Toronto Chamber Orchestra


----------



## Balthazar

*Miroslav Srnka ~ Chamber Music*

Having enjoyed the Quatuor Diotima's Second Viennese School set, I picked up this engaging recording of chamber music by the young Czech composer Miroslav Srnka (b. 1975).

This is the first in a series of releases by the Quatuor Diotima featuring contemporary composers. Srnka's first opera, _South Pole_, commissioned by the Bavarian State Opera, premiered in Munich in January of this year with Rolando Villazon and Thomas Hampson in the lead roles.










The Quatuor Diotima are joined by Wilhem Latchoumia on piano for the first and last track.

_Pouhou vlnou for Piano Quintet
Engrams for String Quartet
Tree of Heaven for Violin, Viola and Violoncello
Simple Space for Violoncello and Piano_


----------



## zhopin

Borodin: Symphony No. 2 in B Minor
Conducted by Carlos Kleiber (1972) & Erich Kleiber (1947)
NBC Symphony Orchestra

Had a great day - finishing it off with a great piece


----------



## Guest

No.30-32 today. Magnificent.


----------



## KenOC

Kontrapunctus said:


> No.30-32 today. Magnificent.


There's no comparing this trio of works with anything. Just an astounding gift to us.


----------



## Arsakes

*Antonin Dvorak*'s symphonies No.5, 6 and 7


----------



## Guest

This is my first recording by this composer and I like it very much. Dramatic, late-romantic in style--think a cross between Reger and non-12 tone Schoenberg, with some Martinu drive. Excellent sound.


----------



## zhopin

Liszt: Études D'exécution Transcendante, S. 139
Dinara Klinton


----------



## Conglomerate




----------



## Pugg

​*Beethoven*; Piano sonatas Op.2 Nos 1-3
Daniel Barenboim


----------



## TwoFlutesOneTrumpet

Sonic bliss(one of the best recorded CDs I've heard - HDCD actually) and the music is not too shabby either  Hey, did someone say 20th century was bad for music?


----------



## Xenakiboy

Manxfeeder said:


> That sounds wonderful. An hour and a half with Webern is like a day and a half with just about anyone else.


Not long enough for the 4 hour complete opus'


----------



## Pugg

Kontrapunctus said:


> No.30-32 today. Magnificent.


For some reasons this kind of covers scares me very much.


----------



## zhopin

Pugg said:


> For some reasons this kind of covers scares me very much.


Really? I think I like it. Portraits always look so dramatic.


----------



## Pugg

zhopin said:


> Really? I think I like it. Portraits always look so dramatic.


That's why, to dramatic for my taste.
( Your avatar is beautiful for example )


----------



## dieter

Bruckner 3, Gielen, SWR. An early edition. I think Gielen is an excellent Bruckner conductor.


----------



## Pugg

​*Offenbach: Cello concerto's*
Guido Schiefen cello .


----------



## deprofundis

i was lisening to alexander agricola on YouTube but i dont have a consistent record by him except a magnificat on Saint and Sinners compilation.His work trully tand out has sparkling genieous hey, i have to check what is available for this classical composer of greatness that paralel Lassus brilliance


----------



## Dr Johnson

pmsummer said:


>


Er.. thank you (I think) 

Is this a cautionary tale about wanting a fast car or about being the kind of person who likes fast cars? 

I don't suppose Bill will find many young women keen to sit beside him in his Ferrari at the moment _(allegedly)._


----------



## Dr Johnson

Russian Easter Festival

This is splendid stuff.


----------



## Pugg

1. Shéhérazade for Mezzo-Soprano and Orchestra / I. Asie - Frederica von Stade / Boston Symphony Orchestra
2. Shéhérazade for Mezzo-Soprano and Orchestra / II. La flûte enchantée - Frederica von Stade / Boston Symphony Orchestra
3. Shéhérazade for Mezzo-Soprano and Orchestra / III. L'indifférent - Frederica von Stade / Boston Symphony Orchestra
4. Cinq mélodies populaires grecques / 1. Chanson de la mariée. Modéré - Boston Symphony Orchestra
5. Cinq mélodies populaires grecques / 5. Tout gai! Allegro - Boston Symphony Orchestra
6. Deux mélodies hébraïques / I. Kaddisch
7. Deux mélodies hébraïques / II. L'énigme éternelle
8. Chansons Madécasses / 1. Nahandove, ô belle Nahandove
9. Chansons Madécasses / 2. Aoua! Aoua! Méfiez-vous des Blancs
10. Chansons Madécasses / 3. Il est doux de se coucher


----------



## Xenakiboy

Thanks to this wonderful channel, I'm in a Babbitt mood now. Babbitt always has a sense of groove, even if its 12 tone! :tiphat:


----------



## Xenakiboy

With a title like that, you know he's not a stiff or boring guy! For a "serious composer", he has the required amount of humour :lol: :tiphat:


----------



## Xenakiboy

And more Babbitt!


----------



## Pugg

​
*Bruch: Das Lied von der Glocke (The Song of the Bell) Op. 45a*

Eleonore Marguerre (soprano), Annette Markert (alto), Klaus Florian Vogt (tenor), Mario Hoff (baritone)

Philharmoischer Chor Prag, Staatskapelle Weimar, Jac van Steen


----------



## Xenakiboy

Because anything Bartok touches is pure gold!


----------



## Pugg

Next on:

​
*Massenet: Esclarmonde*

_Dame Joan Sutherland _(Esclarmonde), Giacomo Aragall (Roland), Huguette Tourangeau (Parséis), Clifford Grant (Emperor Phorcas), Louis Quilico (L'Evèque de Blois), Ryland Davies (Enéas), Robert Lloyd (Cléomer), Ian Caley (A Saracen Envoy), Graham Clark (A Byzantine Herald)

The National Philharmonic Orchestra, Richard Bonynge

Recorded in 1975



> Sutherland's performance of the central role of Esclarmonde is in its way was powerful as it is in Puccini's last opera. Aragall proves an excellent tenor, sweet of tone and intelligent...Bonynge draws passionate singing and playing from the chorus and orchestra, and the recording has both atmosphere and spectacle" Penguin Guide, 2010 edition ****





> "the fiendishly high title-role takes no prisoners, but Joan Sutherland at her peak is fully equal to its demands, nailing high Ds and Es with imperious venom as the Byzantine sorceress." Katherine Cooper, Presto Classical, April 2014


----------



## Pugg

​*
Berlioz*: Symphonie fantastique 
*Ravel*: Fanfare pour "L'Eventail de Jeanne"

New Philharmonia Orchestra, Leopold Stokowski


----------



## Dr Johnson

Sonata in D minor BWV 964


----------



## Pugg

​
*Schubert*; "Der Tod und das Mädchen

_Pavel Haas Quartet_:tiphat:


----------



## bejart

George Frideric Handel (1685-1759): Violin Sonata in A Major, Op.1, No.14

Alfredo Campoli, violin -- George Malcolm, harpsichord


----------



## Pugg

​
*Walton :Belshazzar's Feast*, et al.

John Shirley-Quirk

L.S.O Andre Previn


----------



## realdealblues

Florestan said:


> Ferenc Fricsay, Beethoven symphonies 1, 3, 5, 7, 8, and 9. If anyone know of recording for 2, 4, and 6 by Fricsay, let me know. I want a full cycle, but don't think it exists, at least not on CD (vinyl).


No, I can tell you that Fricsay did not recording 2, 4, or 6. Maybe somewhere in some archive there could be a radio broadcast or something of one of those Symphonies, but if there is I have never seen or heard of one and believe me I have looked.


----------



## Pugg

​
Canon & Gigue ; Franz Liszt Chamber orchestra

Albinoni:Adagio for Strings and Organ in G minor

Bach, J S:Orchestral Suite No. 2 in B minor, BWV1067: Badinerie
Orchestral Suite No. 3 in D major, BWV1068: Air ('Air on a G String')
Boccherini:Minuet in A major from String Quintet Op. 11 No. 5, G275
Gluck:Orfeo ed Euridice (Orphée et Euridice): Dance of the Blessed Spirits
Wolfgang Schulz (flute)
Handel:Largo from Xerxes (instrumental arrangement)
Haydn-Divertimento in C major, Hob. II:11
Andante cantabile from the Serenade Quartet in F
Haydn, M:Horn Concerto (Concertino) in D major, MH 134, P. 134
Dale Clevenger (horn)
Pachelbel:Canon & Gigue


----------



## Blancrocher

Sibelius: Symphonies 2 & 5 (Karajan)


----------



## pmsummer

SYMPHONY NO.7 LENINGRAD
*Dmitri Shostakovich*
Dallas Symphony Orchestra
Eduardo Mata - conductor

_Dorian_


----------



## JosefinaHW

Post Deleted: Problem solved


----------



## Pugg

​
*Floydd: Susannah*

*Susannah - Renée Fleming* Sam Polk - Jerry Hadley Rev. Olin Blitch - Samuel Ramey Little Bat McLean - John McVeigh Elder McLean - James Courtney Mrs. McLean - Joyce Castle Elder Gleaton - Jerold Siena Mrs. Gleaton - Jane Dutton Elder Hayes - Jonathan Welch Mrs. Hayes - Jennifer Welch Elder Ott - LeRoy Lehr Mrs. Ott - Jane Shaulis Square Dance Caller - Howard Richman First Man - Ross Crolius Second Man - Kenneth Young 
Conductor - James Conlon 
Metropolitan Opera House April 3, 1999 Matinee Broadcast


----------



## SixFootScowl




----------



## SixFootScowl

realdealblues said:


> No, I can tell you that Fricsay did not recording 2, 4, or 6. Maybe somewhere in some archive there could be a radio broadcast or something of one of those Symphonies, but if there is I have never seen or heard of one and believe me I have looked.


That is what I thought, then yesterday a whole cycle came up on vinyl, but the Amazon ad is rather sparse and only implies there are nine symphonies in the set. The cover is shabby artwork and no words to indicate what it is. Perhaps it is a mistake and actually some other composer, but it might be a lead worth checking out elsewhere. But you would think if there were recordings of 2, 4, and 6 at least one of them would be on You Tube, but last year I could not find any.


----------



## JosefinaHW

_*Können Trännen meiner Wangen Nichts erlangen*, __St. Matthew's Passion, __Magdalena Kozena and Mark Padmore, Digital Concert Hall, 13 Oct 2013

I think that the way they ritualized this piece enables you to see Bach's insight and real experience of the pain of the helplessness and almost-despair in not being able to change certain situations. Kozena and Padmore are really something to see. This "scene" alone is 100x worth the cost of the ticket.

*ugg: I really wish you would watch the 2013 performance on the Digital Concert Hall one more time.*_


----------



## Conglomerate




----------



## Morimur

A highly recommended recording by the master of the Armenian Duduk.










I own a copy of this recording but if you're so inclined you can hear the entire thing on youtube...


----------



## SixFootScowl




----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1998.


----------



## zhopin

Morimur said:


> A highly recommended recording by the master of the Armenian Duduk.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I own a copy of this recording but if you're so inclined you can hear the entire thing on youtube...


I was unfamiliar with this. Listened to it upon your recommendation and loved it. :cheers:


----------



## Guest

Six CD box set. What's not to like?
Starting off with Albeniz...


----------



## elgar's ghost

I'm going to be listening to all my Shostakovich works which should take me through to early/middle July - tonight is part one.

_Two Fables of Krilov_ for mezzo-soprano and piano op.4B (1922), Symphony no.1 in F-minor op.10 (1924-25), Piano Sonata no.1 op.12 (1926), _(10) Aphorisms_ for piano op.13 (1927), Symphony no.2 in B - _To October_ op.14 [Text: A. Bezimensky] (1927) and _The Nose_ - opera in three acts after the story by Gogol op.15 [Libretto: E. Zamyatin, G. Ionin, A. Preis and D. Shostakovich] (1927-28):































n.b. - the image for the recording of Symphony no.1 not available: performance is by the ECO/Steuart Bedford.


----------



## Reichstag aus LICHT

This arrived today, and I've started listening to it. I'm really liking what I hear, performance and sound-wise:


----------



## realdealblues

Florestan said:


> That is what I thought, then yesterday a whole cycle came up on vinyl, but the Amazon ad is rather sparse and only implies there are nine symphonies in the set. The cover is shabby artwork and no words to indicate what it is. Perhaps it is a mistake and actually some other composer, but it might be a lead worth checking out elsewhere. But you would think if there were recordings of 2, 4, and 6 at least one of them would be on You Tube, but last year I could not find any.


It's different conductors with the Berlin Philharmonic and if you look closely at the Record that is displayed it's of the 6th Symphony conducted by Lorin Maazel.


----------



## Guest

Some off the chart playing. Not sure if this is inspiring or depressing to listen to! He includes the original (even harder) and the more common revised Paganini Etudes.


----------



## KenOC

Liszt, Années de Pèlerinage. Louis Lorte. The complete set, but whether I'll get all the way through is a question mark.


----------



## zhopin

Krommer: Symphonies Nos. 2 (Op. 40) & 4 (Op. 102)
London Mozart Players
Conducted by Matthias Bamert


----------



## bharbeke

Another recommendation: Tchaikovsky's String Sextet "Souvenir de Florence"

I just used the first YouTube result, and I liked the piece and performance very much.


----------



## Balthazar

*Busoni ~ Fantasia Contrappuntistica; Fantasia after J. S. Bach; Toccata*

John Ogdon at the keyboard.


----------



## Alfacharger

Herrmann's fantastic Symphony along with the song cycle "The Fantastics".


----------



## D Smith

Schütz: Psalmen Davids. Cantus Cölln. Just gorgeous and recommended.


----------



## Biwa

Johannes Brahms

Symphony no.4


----------



## pmsummer

SPEM IN ALIUM
*Thomas Tallis*
The Tallis Scholars
Peter Phillips - director

_Gimell_


----------



## senza sordino

The next instalment of my instrument themes: the guitar.

Vivaldi Lute and mandolin concertos
View attachment 86002


Spanish guitar favourites
View attachment 86003


Villa Lobos Guitar concerto, 12 etudes and 5 preludes. I love this CD
View attachment 86004


Rodrigo Guitar Comcerto, and Fantasia para Gentilhombre 
View attachment 86005


Bach lute suites
View attachment 86006


My first instrument theme was piano, then violin, then cello, this is guitar. The next is wind instruments, then viola, then ........maybe harp, percussion (any suggestions?)


----------



## bejart

Jean Balthasar Tricklir (1750-1813): Cello Concerto No.3 in C Major

Alexander Rudin on cello with the Musica Viva Chamber Orchestra


----------



## Biwa

Johannes Brahms: Secular Vocal Quartets with Piano, Vol. 1

11 Zigeunerlieder, Op. 103
6 Quartette, Op. 112
3 Quartette, Op. 31
3 Quartette, Op. 64
4 Quartette, Op. 92

Markus Bellheim, piano
Norddeutscher Figuralchor
Jörg Straube


----------



## Guest

Balthazar said:


> *Busoni ~ Fantasia Contrappuntistica; Fantasia after J. S. Bach; Toccata*
> 
> John Ogdon at the keyboard.


For me, that is the definitive performance of the Fantasia Contrapuntistica. (Actually, all three pieces are definitive!)


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Webern, 2 pieces for cello and piano, Movement for Piano*


----------



## bejart

Haydn: Piano Sonata No.62 in E Flat

Jeno Jando, piano


----------



## D Smith

Bruckner: Symphony No. 3. Jochum/Bavarian Radio Symphony. Jochum never fails to grab me with his Bruckner and keep my attention throughout the entire ride, in all the symphonies. (I can't say the same for any other conductor). This and the entire set- highly recommended.


----------



## zhopin

Mendelssohn: Symphonies Nos. 4 & 5
Tonkünstler Orchestra
Conducted by Andrés Orozco-Estrada


----------



## Pugg

​
* Hanson*: Symphonies 1 & 2
H Hanson conducting


----------



## Pugg

JosefinaHW said:


> _*Können Trännen meiner Wangen Nichts erlangen*, __St. Matthew's Passion, __Magdalena Kozena and Mark Padmore, Digital Concert Hall, 13 Oct 2013
> 
> I think that the way they ritualized this piece enables you to see Bach's insight and real experience of the pain of the helplessness and almost-despair in not being able to change certain situations. Kozena and Padmore are really something to see. This "scene" alone is 100x worth the cost of the ticket.
> 
> *ugg: I really wish you would watch the 2013 performance on the Digital Concert Hall one more time.*_


I will do my very best


----------



## Pugg

dogen said:


> Six CD box set. What's not to like?
> Starting off with Albeniz...
> 
> View attachment 85997


Who's playing dogen?


----------



## Pugg

Alfacharger said:


> Herrmann's fantastic Symphony along with the song cycle "The Fantastics".


Beautiful cover .:tiphat:


----------



## JosefinaHW

Pugg said:


> For some reasons this kind of covers scares me very much.


I saw this an immediately thought how striking, powerful and attractive.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Dopper*:Second Symphony
Päân I & II

Residentie Orchestra The Hague, Matthias Bamert

Premiere recordings

"


> Admirable performances and a very clean recording make a strong case for this intriguing Dutch late romantic." International Record Review


----------



## Guest

JosefinaHW said:


> I saw this an immediately thought how striking, powerful and attractive.


That describes his playing, too!


----------



## SixFootScowl

realdealblues said:


> It's different conductors with the Berlin Philharmonic and if you look closely at the Record that is displayed it's of the 6th Symphony conducted by Lorin Maazel.


You're right! Some Amazon listings are messed up, but I have seen worse on Ebay. Well at least we have 6 Beethoven symphonies conducted by Fricsay for our listening pleasure. Four of them in one double set:









Symphony Nine sold in a single disk set. Symphony One comes in other Fricsay sets of mixed composers works.


----------



## Pugg

​*Mahler: Symphony No. 2 'Resurrection'
*
Soloist / City of Birmingham Symphony Orchestra & Chorus.
Simon Rattle


----------



## tortkis

Pachelbel: The Complete Organ Works Volume 5 - Joseph Payne (Centaur, 1998)


----------



## Pugg

​
*Schubert; Winterreise.*
_Jonas Kaufmann/ Helmut Deutsch _


----------



## Pugg

Next on:

​
*Gounod:Romeo & Juliette*
_Alfredo Kraus , Catherine Malfitano , Gino Quilico , Gabriel Bacquier , José van Dam et al_

Michel Plasson conducting.
If only Kraus had been 10 years younger.


----------



## Dr Johnson

Cello Concerto


----------



## Guest

Dutilleux
Metaboles
The Shadows of Time
Symphony no. 2

Orchestre du Capitole de Toulouse, Michel Plasson.

from this 5 CD box set:


----------



## Pugg

​
*Ravel:* Zimerman/ Boulez

Piano Concerto in G major
Piano Concerto in D major (for the left hand)
Valses nobles et sentimentales


----------



## Marinera

*Chausson Chamber music*
_Poeme Op. 25_ For Violin, String Quartet And Piano
_Piano Trio In G Minor Op. 3_ For Piano, Violin And Cello
_Andante et Allegro_ For Clarinet And Piano
_Piece Op. 39_ For Cello And Piano

Pascal Devoyon, piano - Philippe Graffin, violin - Gary Hoffman, cello - Charles Neidich, clarinet - Chilingirian Quartet

*Chausson* *melodies:* Nanny, Op.2 No.1; Le Charme, Op.2 No.2; Serenade Italienne, Op.2 No.5; Le Colibri, Op.2 No.7; Cantique A; L'epouse, Op.36 No.1; Les Papillons, Op.2 No.3; Le Temps De Lilas

*Gerard Souzay* - baritone, *Bonneau* - piano 1955


----------



## Pugg

​
*Berg*;Three pieces from Wozzeck
Lulu Suite.
_Renée Fleming/ James Levine _


----------



## Pugg

​
*Chopin: Alexandre Tharaud 
*

Mazurka No. 41 in C sharp minor, Op. 63 No. 3
Ballade No. 1 in G minor, Op. 23
Mazurka No. 11 in E minor, Op. 17 No. 2
Mazurka No. 47 in A minor, Op. 68 No. 2
Fantasia in F minor, Op. 49
Nocturne No. 20 in C sharp minor, Op. post.
Mazurka No. 6 in A minor, Op. 7 No. 2
Ballade No. 2 in F major, Op. 38
Mazurka No. 13 in A minor, Op. 17 No. 4
Largo, Prelude Op. 28 No. 4
Écossaises (3), Op. 72 No. 3
Contredanse in G flat major, KKAnh.Ia/4


----------



## VanCrusty

Schubert: Complete Symphonies
Marc Minkowski conducting Les Musiciens du Louvre Grenoble


----------



## Marinera

*Brahms*
Trio for violin, horn and piano in E-Flat Major, Op. 40
Sonata for violin and piano No. 1 in G Major, Op. 78
7 Fantasien, Op. 116

Teunis van der Zwart- natural horn, Isabelle Faust - violin, Alexander Melnikov - piano


----------



## Pugg

​
*Cherubini: Cantatas
*
Clytemnestre
Maïlys de Villoutrey (soprano)
La Mort de Mirabeau: trois choeurs
Nicolas Boulanger (Cabanis), Francois Eckert (Le Marck)
Circé
Ursula Eittinger (Circé)
Amphion
Andreas Karasiak (tenor)
Maïlys de Villoutreys, Ursula Eittinger & Andreas Karasiak

Kölner Academie, Michael Alexander Willens


----------



## realdealblues

*Alfred Brendel
Complete Philips Recordings
CD58*









*Franz Schubert*
Piano Sonata #14 in A minor, D. 784
Piano Sonata #15 in C major, D. 840
*[Rec. 1972]*
Piano Sonata #16 in A minor, D. 845
*[Rec. 1974]*


*Gustav Mahler*
Symphony No. 9 in D
*[Rec. 1979, Live]*









Leonard Bernstein/Berlin Philharmonic

I love Lenny and I'm sure the only reason that DG released this recording after he died was because maybe it was considered a special occasion because it was Lenny with the Berlin Philharmonic, but the orchestra plays so poorly throughout and then the missing trombones in the finale one is left wondering what the hell happened. Lenny's other recordings of the 9th are great, even the newly released live recording with the Israel Philharmonic was excellent, and Karajan recorded this symphony twice with the same orchestra and around roughly the same time period with no issues. It's just a bizarre one for me...


----------



## bejart

Johann Friedrich Fasch (1688-1758): Overture in G Major

La Stavagnaza Koln


----------



## Rtnrlfy

As I continue reading Jan Swafford's _Beethoven: Anguish and Triumph_, I'm trying to refresh my memory with respect to the works discussed. Next up: Beethoven's Eroica symphony.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Carl Maria von Weber : Die Drei Pintos.
*

_Lucia Popp , Werner Hollweg_ , et al.

Gary Bertini Conducting.


----------



## D Smith

Chopin: Nocturnes Op. 9, 15, 27, 32. Rubinstein. Sublime.


----------



## SiegendesLicht

Two very different pieces:

*Franz Schubert* - the Trout Quintet, performed by Jos van Immerseel and L'Archibudelli









*Anton Bruckner* - the 7th Symphony, transcribed for the pipe organ, performed by Ernst-Erich Stender at Lübeck.


----------



## bejart

Haydn: String Quartet No.20 in D Major, Op.17, No.6

Aeolian Quartet: Emanuel Hurwitz and Raymond Keenlyside, violins -- Margaret Major, viola Derek Simpson, cello


----------



## Dr Johnson

Oration


----------



## bejart

Franz Danzi (1763-1826): Wind Quintet in F Major, Op.56, No.3

Berlin Philharmonic Wind Quintet: Michael Hasel, flute -- Andreas Wittmann, oboe -- Walter Seyfarth, clarinet -- Fergus McWilliam, horn -- Henning Trog, bassoon


----------



## agoukass

Franz Liszt: Transcriptions (Schubert, Schumann, Wagner, Verdi) 
Jorge Bolet, piano


----------



## elgar's ghost

Shostakovich part two:

_Tahiti Trot_ for orchestra op.16 [transcription of the foxtrot from the V. Youmans musical _No, No, Nanette_ (1928), Music to the silent film _New Babylon_ op.18 (1928-29), Symphony no.3 in E-flat - _The First of May_ op.20 [Text: S. Kirsanov] (1929), _Six Romances on Words by Japanese Poets_ for tenor and piano op.21B (1928-32) and _The Age of Gold_ - ballet in three acts op.22 (1929-30):


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 2012, 1987, 1995.


----------



## DavidA

Bruckner Symphony 9

BPO / Karajan


----------



## Dr Johnson

No. 8

I have enjoyed this version of the 8th far more than any other. Here the HIP approach really works (at least for me).


----------



## Morimur




----------



## Mahlerian

Sessions: Concerto for Orchestra
Boston Symphony Orchestra, cond. Ozawa









Bruckner: Symphony No. 8 in C minor
Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra, cond. Tennstedt


----------



## DavidA

Mozart Symphony 1 (written when he was 8) - Mazart Academies Amsterdam / Jaap Ter Linden

Mozart Symphony 39 - BPO / Karajan


----------



## Guest

Disc one:


----------



## TurnaboutVox

*Schumann
Märchenbilder, Op.113*
Kim Kashkashian (viola), Robert Levin (piano)
*Fantasiestücke, Op.73*
Eduard Brunner (clarinet), Robert Levin (piano)
*Märchenerzählungen, Op.132*
Kim Kashkashian (viola), Robert Levin (piano), Eduard Brunner (clarinet)

*Kurtág
Neun Stücke für Viola solo
Jelek, Op 5*
Kim Kashkashian (viola)
*Hommage à R. Sch, Op. 15d*
Kim Kashkashian (viola), Robert Levin (piano), Eduard Brunner (clarinet)
[ECM, 1995]

This is a great disc, thoroughly recommendable. The Schumann pieces are passionate and vital, whilst the Kurtag is full of crystalline concision.


----------



## JosefinaHW

Shostakovich, _Symphony No. 13 in B Flat Minor_, *Bass: Mikhail Petrenko*, Males of Rundfunkchor Berlin, Berlin Philharmonic, Nezet-Seguin Performance June 23, 2016 (Today) Digital Concert Hall, First time I've heard Mikhail Petrenko--I liked his voice and stage presence very much.

Now about to begin:

Die Walküre, Berlin Philharmonic, Digital Concert Hall, May 2012

Eva Vogel Mezzo-Soprano (Grimgerde)
Evelyn Herlitzius Soprano (Brünnhilde)
Christian Elsner Tenor (Siegmund)
Eva-Maria Westbroek Soprano (Sieglinde)
Terje Stensvold Bass (Wotan)
Lilli Paasikivi Mezzo-Soprano (Fricka)
Mikhail Petrenko Bass (Hunding)
Heike Grötzinger Mezzo-Soprano (Siegrune)
Julianne Young Mezzo-Soprano (Waltraute)
Joanna Porackova Soprano (Gerhilde)
Anette Bod Mezzo-Soprano (Rossweisse)
Andrea Baker Mezzo-Soprano (Schwertleite)
Susan Foster Soprano (Helmwige)
Anna Gabler Soprano (Ortlinde)

There are two free videos of Simon Rattle discussing their performance of the opera:

https://www.digitalconcerthall.com/en/concert/2580

https://www.digitalconcerthall.com/en/concert/2580


----------



## bejart

Ignaz Pleyel (1757-1831): Sinfonia Concertante in A Major, Ben 114

Christian Birnbaum directing the Wiener Concert-Verein -- Anton Sorokow and Franz Michael Fischer, violins


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Beethoven, Quartet No. 10*


----------



## D Smith

Chabrier: Pièces pittoresques and other works. Marcelle Meyer. Fantastic playing and highly recommended.


----------



## Heliogabo

TurnaboutVox said:


> *Schumann
> Märchenbilder, Op.113*
> Kim Kashkashian (viola), Robert Levin (piano)
> *Fantasiestücke, Op.73*
> Eduard Brunner (clarinet), Robert Levin (piano)
> *Märchenerzählungen, Op.132*
> Kim Kashkashian (viola), Robert Levin (piano), Eduard Brunner (clarinet)
> 
> *Kurtág
> Neun Stücke für Viola solo
> Jelek, Op 5*
> Kim Kashkashian (viola)
> *Hommage à R. Sch, Op. 15d*
> Kim Kashkashian (viola), Robert Levin (piano), Eduard Brunner (clarinet)
> [ECM, 1995]
> 
> This is a great disc, thoroughly recommendable. The Schumann pieces are passionate and vital, whilst the Kurtag is full of crystalline concision.


I bought a 2nd hand copy of this yesterday. Haven't heard it yet! But is nice to read your recommendation here.


----------



## Balthazar

*Bruckner ~ Symphony No. 2*

Jaap van Zweden leads the Netherlands Radio Philharmonic Orchestra.


----------



## Weston

How I hate being a responsible adult sometimes, but it looks like I finally have a little downtime -- enough maybe for some deep listening and the Current Listening thread!
*
Schoenberg: Three Pieces for Chamber Orchestra*
Pierre Boulez / Ensemble InterContemporain










I'm not sure I would call them pieces. Vignettes perhaps. Of the three, the third may be the most recognizeable as a kind of program music, having something like the ticking of a clock or other rhythmic pulse in its all too ephemeral existence.

*Bartok: Hungarian Sketches (Magyar képek), for orchestra, Sz. 97, BB 103*
Pierre Boulez / Chicago Symphony Orchestra










Familiar sounding melodies excitingly orchestrated. It is vaguely reminiscent of Holst to me -- which is puzzling.

*Martinu: Symphony No. 6, "Fantaisies symphoniques," H. 343*
Jirí Belohlávek / Czech Philharmonic Orchestra










Magnificent! This is what I've been needing. Movement 2 is a real _tour de force_ and the highlight of the symphony for me with its lavish themes, rambunctious to sublime.


----------



## pmsummer

TALES OF BEATRIX POTTER
_Music from the Royal Ballet Film_
*John Lanchbery* - composer, conductor
Orchestra of the Royal Opera House

_EMI Classics_


----------



## pmsummer

A DREAM
*John Dowland*
Hopkinson Smith - lute

_Naïve_


----------



## Vaneyes

On this Brexit evening, *Rawsthorne *shall continue to hold up the Union Jack, say wha? Recorded 2005.


----------



## firsttenor

Just listened to the Tallis Fantasia as well as Shosty's 9th Symphony


----------



## SixFootScowl

TurnaboutVox said:


> *Schumann
> Märchenbilder, Op.113*
> Kim Kashkashian (viola), Robert Levin (piano)
> *Fantasiestücke, Op.73*
> Eduard Brunner (clarinet), Robert Levin (piano)
> *Märchenerzählungen, Op.132*
> Kim Kashkashian (viola), Robert Levin (piano), Eduard Brunner (clarinet)
> 
> *Kurtág
> Neun Stücke für Viola solo
> Jelek, Op 5*
> Kim Kashkashian (viola)
> *Hommage à R. Sch, Op. 15d*
> Kim Kashkashian (viola), Robert Levin (piano), Eduard Brunner (clarinet)
> [ECM, 1995]
> 
> This is a great disc, thoroughly recommendable. The Schumann pieces are passionate and vital, whilst the Kurtag is full of crystalline concision.


I like the cover image.


----------



## Xenakiboy

Listening to Alfred Schnittke - Concerto Grosso no 1 while waiting for a bus after work!


----------



## Pugg

Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 22 in F major, Op. 54
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 23 in F minor, Op. 57, "Appassionata"
Schubert: Impromptu in A-flat, Op. 90, No. 4
Schumann: Fantasiestücke, Opus 12, No. 2: Aufschwung
Chopin: Etude in C Major, Op. 10, No. 1
Chopin: Etude, Op. 10, No. 12


----------



## SixFootScowl

Music to Goethe's Tragedy Egmont Op. 84.


----------



## Pugg

firsttenor said:


> Just listened to the Tallis Fantasia as well as Shosty's 9th Symphony


Played by which artist


----------



## Weston

On to some chamber now. All pretty much at random as usual.
*
Farrenc: Piano quintet No 2 in E Major, Op 31*
The Schubert Ensemble of London










A fairly typical middle-romantic work. I felt the opening movement gets murky in places with too much going on in the lower notes, but then I think that about Brahms sometimes. The remaining movements brighten a bit.

*Beethoven: Sonata for violin & piano No. 5 in F major, "Spring," Op. 24 *
Gidon Kremer, violin / Martha Argerich, piano










I always love the weird echo effects Beethoven gets in the short 3rd movement. Believe it or not, I prefer the violin tone and recording quality of the Pamela Frank set with her father at the keys.

*Haydn: String Quartet No. 62 in C Major, Op. 76, No. 3, Hob.III:77, "Emperor"*
Festetics Quartet










_movement 1._ Amazing simple motives given a thorough kneading, with some bagpipe type drones thrown in for good measure - or rather for a few good measures.

_movement 2._ Somehow more intimate with just a duo or trio in conversation.

_movement 3_. A nice humorous minuet.

_movement 4._ Wait. Is this C major? It sounds dark. Ah, there we go!

And I'll call it a night.


----------



## Xenakiboy

Weston said:


> How I hate being a responsible adult sometimes, but it looks like I finally have a little downtime -- enough maybe for some deep listening and the Current Listening thread!
> *
> Schoenberg: Three Pieces for Chamber Orchestra*
> Pierre Boulez / Ensemble InterContemporain
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not sure I would call them pieces. Vignettes perhaps. Of the three, the third may be the most recognizeable as a kind of program music, having something like the ticking of a clock or other rhythmic pulse in its all too ephemeral existence.
> 
> *Bartok: Hungarian Sketches (Magyar képek), for orchestra, Sz. 97, BB 103*
> Pierre Boulez / Chicago Symphony Orchestra
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Familiar sounding melodies excitingly orchestrated. It is vaguely reminiscent of Holst to me -- which is puzzling.
> 
> *Martinu: Symphony No. 6, "Fantaisies symphoniques," H. 343*
> Jirí Belohlávek / Czech Philharmonic Orchestra
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Magnificent! This is what I've been needing. Movement 2 is a real _tour de force_ and the highlight of the symphony for me with its lavish themes, rambunctious to sublime.


Weston, really good selection today!


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Pugg

​
*Vivaldi; Violin Concertos*. ( disk 1)
Yehudi Menuhin,


----------



## JosefinaHW

Dvorak, _Requiem, Sacred Works & Cantatas (box set), Czech Philharmonic Orchestra, Prague Philharmonic Choir

_


----------



## Pugg

​
*Handel - Messiah*
_Vyvyan · Sinclair · Vickers · Tozzi ·
Royal PO · Beecham_


----------



## tortkis

Nishimura: After Glow (Camerata Tokyo)
Saschko Gawriloff, Antoni Wit, Polish National Radio Symphony Orchestra









Violin Concerto No. 1 "After Glow" (1998)
River of Karuna No. 1 for Violin Solo and Strings (1997)
A Mirror of Mist for Violin Solo and Strings (1994)


----------



## TurnaboutVox

*Elliot Carter
String Quartet No. 2
String Quartet No. 3
Elegy*
Arditti String Quartet [Et cetera 2005, rec.1994]

I'm beginning to hear these thorny quartets slightly differently, perhaps just listening and allowing them to resonate is helping me to appreciate them more. As usual, the Arditti quartet are fine interpreters.


----------



## Pugg

​*Schubert; Symphonies 3 & 8
V.P Carlos Kleiber *


----------



## Xenakiboy

I thought I'll have a Rautavaara night! Starting with Piano Concerto 1 and Seven Preludes :tiphat:


----------



## Pugg

*Verdi: Don Carlo*
Live Recording, Vienna State Opera May 6, 1979

Ruggero Raimondi (Filippo II), José Carreras (Don Carlo), Piero Cappuccilli (Rodrigo), Matti Salminen (Il Grande Inquisitore), Mirella Freni (Elisabetta di Valois), Agnes Baltsa (Eboli), Marjon Lambriks (Tebaldo), Ewald Aichberger (Il conte di Lerma), Thomas Moser (Un araldo reale) & Edita Gruberova (La voce dal cielo)

Chorus & Orchestra of the Vienna State Opera, Herbert von Karajan



> "Karajan galvanises the orchestra, the singers sound as if they are listening to one another and there are some beautifully floated soft phrases...[Raimondi] does the king's loneliness very well. [Cappuccilli] brings generous tone and exemplary breath control...while Carreras is absolutely thrilling when Carlos confronts his father." Gramophone Magazine, June 2014


"


> For the palpable excitement generated by the performance, and for a fairer balance between voices and orchestra, this recording stands as a finer document of the conductor's association with the opera than his studio account" International Record Review, April 2014


----------



## Xenakiboy

Listening to this and I'm surprised how much it sounds like Varese (but then I'm not). Brilliant and playful excerpt from Ligeti's grand opus!


----------



## Xenakiboy

Looks like it also turned into a Ligeti night! 






Liget is so damn good....DAMN!


----------



## Pugg

​
*Scriabin *; Symphony no 1
Philadelphia Orchestra/ Riccardo Mutu


----------



## Marinera

*Coppini, Monteverdi & Ruffo - Nova Metamorfosi*

Le Poème Harmonique, direction Vincent Dumestre


----------



## Pugg

​
*Wassenaer*: Concerti Armonici Nos. 1-6 
(formerly attributed to Pergolesi)

I Musici.


----------



## Weston

Yep. I usually picture a Mallard duck flying toward a folly when I hear Wassenaer.


----------



## bejart

Georg Philipp Telemann (1681-1767): Flute Quartet No.4 in G Major

European Baroque Soloists: Wolfgang Schultz, flute -- Hansjorg Schellenberger, oboe --Milan Turkovic, bassoon -- Phillip Moll, harpsichord


----------



## Pugg

​
*Louis-Ferdinand Hérold*: Piano Concertos Nos. 2, 3 & 4

Piano Concerto No. 2 in E flat
Piano Concerto No. 3 in A
Piano Concerto No. 4 in E minor

Jean-Frédéric Neuburger (piano)

Sinfonia Varsovia, Hervé Niquet


----------



## Pugg

Weston said:


> Yep. I usually picture a Mallard duck flying toward a folly when I hear Wassenaer.


Do you even know who Wassenaer was?


----------



## Morimur

*VA - (2007) Spiritual Treasury of Georgia (4 CD)*


----------



## Pugg

​
*Franck*: Violin Sonata 
* Brahms*: Horn Trio
(Perlman, Tuckwell)


----------



## Heliogabo

Starting my day with this highly original french baroque concertos:


----------



## Heliogabo

Pugg said:


> ​
> *Wassenaer*: Concerti Armonici Nos. 1-6
> 
> (formerly attributed to Pergolesi)
> 
> I Musici.


These are lovely concertos. I didn't knew that I musici has recorded it.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Boito: Mefistofele
*
_(Mefistofele) Nicolai Ghiaurov, (Faust) Luciano Pavarotti, (Margherita) Mirella Freni, (Elena) Montserrat Caballé, (Marta) Nucci Condò & (Wagner) Piero de Palma_

London Opera Chorus/Trinity Boys' Choir & National Philharmonic Orchestra, _Oliviero de Fabritiis_

Recorded: Walthamstow Assembly Hall, London, August 1980 & January 1982



> "The late de Fabritiis. in what proved to be his swan-song for the gramophone, enters fully into the spirit of the piece, balancing carefully its poetic and dramatic images, emphasising subtly the quaint beauty of Boito's scoring, revelling in its opportunities for orchestral brio ... in an opera named after him, the Devil rightly receives the most imposing interpretation ... Nicolai Ghiaurov ... has a high old time portraying the evil/jolly fellow, all his solos delivered with the vocal equivalent of a leering smile. .. I think the new version is the one to have ... it should make Mefistofele many friends." Gramophone February 1984


----------



## Dr Johnson

Piano Concerto in C sharp minor, Op. 30

More splendid stuff.


----------



## Vronsky

*Stravinsky: Les Noces & Mass (Bernstein)*










Igor Stravinsky: Les Noces & Mass
Leonard Bernstein *·* English Bach Festival Orchestra


----------



## agoukass

Mozart: Piano Concertos Nos. 8 - 10
Radu Lupu, piano (10) 
English Chamber Orchestra / Murray Perahia, piano and director


----------



## Dr Johnson

John Adams, Violin Concerto


----------



## Vaneyes

Sampling a soon-to-be-released by experienced tightropers, Silesian Quartet. This is their first recording for Chandos, and hopefully there'll be more.

This *Bacewicz* is on the heels of Lutoslawski Quartet's fine recordings for Naxos last year. And a fine following it is. In comparison, I find differences but no detractions. Both are enticingly played in premium sound.

Silesian reminds me some of LaSalle quartet. Matter of fact, to the point, unified, bathed in warmth. This is displayed prominently for *Bacewicz*.

Lutoslawski Quartet's personality is not fully known, being that their *Bacewicz* is all I've heard. Their readings are wisely expansive and detailed. Dynamics and instrument balance are exceptional. It's this perceived edgier component that sways the preference for me, though not a slam-dunk decision.

These are two most convincing representatives of the String Quartets. We're lucky to have them. :tiphat::tiphat:


----------



## Dr Johnson

Constant Lambert, Piano Sonata


----------



## Xenakiboy

I'm listening to Six Bagatelles, Mysteries of the macabre (Ligeti), Contrasts (Bartok), Grosso Fugue (Beet), Variations for orchestra (Stravinsky), Drei Klavierstucke (Schoenberg) and Ecuatorial (Varese) before I head of to my last work shift for the week!! :tiphat:


----------



## schigolch




----------



## agoukass

Chopin: Nocturnes
Arthur Rubinstein, piano


----------



## TurnaboutVox

I'm in the mood for melancholic lieder (I wonder why?). The power and beauty of Berg's song-writing stops me in my tracks even now. Juliane Banse and Anne Sophie van Otter are top-notch here; Hermine Haselböck is also lyrical and powerful, making a good argument for Zemlinsky's lieder.

*
Zemlinsky
12 Songs
6 Songs to Poems by Maeterlinck
Waltz Songs on Tuscan Folk Lyrics
2 Cabaret Songs*
Hermine Haselböck, mezzo; Florian Henschel, piano [Bridge, 2003]










*Alban Berg
Seven Early Songs*
Anne Sofie von Otter, Bengt Forsberg 
*Schliebe mir die Augen beide
An Leukon
Schliebe mir die Augen beide*
Margaret Marshall, Geoffrey Parsons
*Four songs for voice and piano, Op. 2*
Dietrich Fischer-Dieskau, Aribert Reimann
*Seven Early Songs*
Anne Sofie von Otter, Wiener Philharmoniker, Claudio Abbado
*Fünf Orchesterlieder, Op. 4*
Juliane Banse, Wiener Philharmoniker, Claudio Abbado
*Der Wein: Konzertarie mit Orchester*
Anne Sofie von Otter, Wiener Philharmoniker, Claudio Abbado
*Lulu Suite*
Juliane Banse, Wiener Philharmoniker, Claudio Abbado
[Alban Berg Collection, DG, 2003]


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Brahms, Symphony No. 1*

On first listen, this is wonderful. The orchestra's playing is fully attentive and energetic.


----------



## AClockworkOrange

A collection of Lieder for vocal quartet or chamber choir by Johannes Brahms, including:
- Sechs Lieder und Romanzen Op.93a
- Drei Quartette Op.64
- Fünf Gesange Op.104
- Zigeunerlieder Op.103
- Dem Dunkeln Schoss Der Heil'gen Erde Wo020

Performed here by the Consortium with Christopher Glynn (Piano) and Andrew-John Smith (Conductor).

This is my first listen and a change to originally planned listening for tonight but an interesting one. This aspect of Brahms is very interesting. Though my favourite aspect of Brahms is that of a Chamber Music Composer, his Lieder - with which I would include the works this disc - would come a close second.

Pror to this, I listened to the Saturday Symphony - Arnold Bax's Sixth Symphony performed by the New Philharmonia under Norman Del Mar.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

hm...Still Vivaldi here...I used to dislike the man


----------



## Guest

This set arrived today. I started with Chopin's Scherzos. I can see why he's so polarizing! Many would find his "take no prisoners" approach to be too impetuous. Parts of the left hand sections are definitely hammered out more than by any other pianist I've heard. Time will tell if he's _too _impetuous, but I like a lot of intensity, so I'll see how these do over time. All 3 discs derive from live concerts in Moscow, and they cheer him to the rafters! Very good sound.


----------



## bejart

Johann Stamitz (1717-1757): Symphony in E Flat, Op.11, No.3

Donald Armstrong conducting the New Zealand Chamber Orchestra


----------



## bz3

Mahler 2 - Gielen.

Wow, great performance. I may have found a companion for Klemperer, maybe even one that surpasses it. I enjoy a handful of others but I find this symphony difficult to appreciate in a variety of interpretations. Whether that is because I heard Klemperer early in my Mahler fandom and attached strongly to it or what I couldn't say, but I generally don't feel as strongly about Mahler's other symphonies.

I also listened to Gielen's Mahler 3 earlier this week and enjoyed it, though not as much as my favorites. I look forward to this set, I am starting to think I should have acquired it much sooner but I was mostly unfamiliar with Gielen. Does anybody here especially enjoy him in other works?


----------



## Balthazar

*Mikka and Other Assorted Love Songs*

Eric Rynes plays works for solo violin by contemporary composers.










Pierre Boulez ~ _Anthèmes 1_
Elliott Carter ~ _Riconoscenza_
Kotoka Suzuki ~ _Sift_
Giacinto Scelsi ~ _L'ârme ouverte_
Helmut Lachenmann ~ _Toccatina_
Iannis Xenakis ~ _Mikka_
Joël François Durand ~ _Roman_
Michael Alcorn ~ _Crossing the Threshold_
Theo Loevendie ~ _Dance_


----------



## TwoFlutesOneTrumpet

Debussy and MSO.


----------



## Dr Johnson

Awoken by indigestion, I thought I'd try to soothe the savage intestines with some early 20th century cello sonatas.

Where is Mr Powders and his Pepto Bismol?


----------



## Weston

*Glazunov: Raymonda Suite Op.57a*
José Serebrier and a bunch of musicians somewhere










My initial thoughts on this suite is it's a bit light. Nothing wrong with that. Sometimes I'm in the mood for light. Maybe someday my listening procedure will get around to one of Glazunov's symphonies from this nicely recorded set.

[Edit: Yikes! Not light all the way through as I now hear.]

*Dvorak: Symphony No. 2 in B *
Stephen Gunzenhauser / Slovak Radio Symphony Orchestra










I confess to struggling with the first two movements. Friday nights I have trouble staying awake after a rough work week and I'm afraid these movements were not speaking to me. The third movement is a different story. I liked its contrasts and sonorities quite a lot.

There's one thing I wonder. My catalog says "in B." Seems an odd key for a symphony, or much of anything else. Bb would make more sense. I may have entered it incorrectly.

*Bartok: 2 Portraits, (Op.5) Sz. 37*
Claudio Abbado / London Symphony Orchestra










The first portrait, "Ideal," reminds me of the Adagio from the Gayenne ballet suite at first.


----------



## Mahlerian

Weston said:


> There's one thing I wonder. My catalog says "in B." Seems an odd key for a symphony, or much of anything else. Bb would make more sense. I may have entered it incorrectly.


In German notation, B would mean Bb, and H is B natural, which may be the source of the confusion there.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Haydn*:Cello Concerto No. 1 in C major, Hob. VIIb:1
Mstislav Rostropovich (cello)
English Chamber Orchestra, Benjamin Britten

Horn Concerto No. 1 in D major, Hob.VIId:3
Barry Tuckwell (horn)
Academy of St Martin in the Fields, Neville Marriner

Trumpet Concerto in E flat major, Hob. VIIe:1
Alan Stringer (trumpet)
Academy of St Martin in the Fields, Neville Marriner

Horn Concerto No. 2 in D major, Hob.VIId:4
Barry Tuckwell (horn)

Academy of St Martin in the Fields, Neville Marriner


----------



## Pugg

*Rimsky-Korsakov*: Capriccio Espagnol; *Borodin*: Polovtsian Dances

London Symphony Chorus, London Symphony Orchestra, Antal Doráti


----------



## Pugg

​
*Beethoven*; Piano sonatas: Op.28 /OP.53 /Op.49 nos 1and 2
Daniel Barenboim.


----------



## senza sordino

Another instalment of my survey of instruments. This is wind instruments.

J Haydn and M Haydn, L Mozart and Hertel (I've never heard of him) Trumptet Concertos. (From Spotify) 
View attachment 86063


WA Mozart Concerto for flute and harp, Horn Concerto no 4 and the clarinet concerto. (From my collection)
View attachment 86064


Poulenc, Hindemith, Prokofiev and Martinu flute concertos. (I know the Prokofiev flute sonata as the second violin concerto - it's the same piece) (Yes, I agree, it's a terrible cover photo) (from Spotify)
View attachment 86065


Holst Suites no 1&2, Hammersmith and RVW English Folk Song Suite and Toccata Marziale for military band (my only cd of concert band music) (a nice CD of some very English music) (from my collection of CDs)
View attachment 86066


Nielsen Pan and Syrinx, Flute Concerto, An Imaginary journey to the Faro Islands, Clarinet Concerto (from my collection of CDs)
View attachment 86067


My survey of instrument themes so far: piano, violin, cello, guitar, this theme is wind instruments, next is viola. The next is probably the last of the instruments survey.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Schubert*:Sonata in A minor 'Arpeggione', D821
*Debussy*:Cello Sonata
*Schumann*:Stücke im Volkston (5), Op. 102

_Mstislav Rostropovich (cello), Benjamin Britten (piano)_


----------



## KenOC

Charles T. Griffes, Piano Sonata (1918). Although some say it's the "summit" of his piano works, it's a bit obscure and without much comment on the Internet. Definitely a different direction for the unfortunate Griffes. On YouTube, Abigail Sin playing.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0x1YaSxH6WU


----------



## Xenakiboy

I'm going to start going through my unexplored portion of Rautavaara's catalog now that I've finished work for the week. 
Starting with tonight:

Piano Concerto no 2
Epitaph for Bela Bartok
One of the string quartets
Partita
Five Sonnets to Orpheus
_and_Incantations



:tiphat:


----------



## Biwa

Johannes Brahms

Violin sonatas

Stephan Schardt, violin
Philipp Vogler, pianoforte


----------



## Biwa

Alexander Zemlinsky:

Die Seejungfrau (The Mermaid)
Sinfonietta

Helsinki Philharmonic Orchestra
John Storgårds (Storgards)


----------



## Pugg

​*Donizetti: L'elisir d'amore*

Angela Gheorghiu (Adina), Roberto Alagna (Nemorino), Simone Alaimo (Dulcamara), Roberto Scaltriti (Belcore), Elena Dan (Giannetta)

Orchestra & Chorus of l'Opéra National de Lyon, Evelino Pidò

Recorded live in 1996



> "[Gheorghiu] is very much the star...She sings with a lovely phrased line with a light vocal tone and flexibility. Alagna's singing lacks the honeyed tenor edge evident on his earlier Erato recording...Scaltriti is a tuneful suavely elegant Belcore" MusicWeb International, June 2012


----------



## Xenakiboy

Just a passing though:

These string quartets (Rautavaara) are darn good! Woah 
Bartok meets Ravel meets Berg! :tiphat:

(Performed by the Jean Sibelius quartet)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Always wonderful to hear Carles Trepat


----------



## Xenakiboy

Rautavaara - Incantations









The Rautavaara I know and love, but its different with the percussion (well it is a percussion concerto!) :lol:

:tiphat:


----------



## Xenakiboy

Bach - Oboe concerto in G minor (also known as Violin concerto in G minor, or Harpsichord concerto in F minor)
My favorite Bach piece at the moment!


----------



## elgar's ghost

Shostakovich part three.

Music to the film _Odna (Alone)_ op.26 (1930-31), _The Bolt_ - ballet in three acts op.27, Music to the Piotrovsky play _Rule, Britannia!_ op.28 (1931) and _Lady Macbeth of the Mtsensk District_ - opera in four acts op.29 [Libretto: A. Preis/D. Shostakovich] (1930-32):


----------



## Xenakiboy

Henry Cowell - Three Irish Legends

Performed by Steffen Schleiermacher


----------



## AClockworkOrange

Shostakovich's String Quartets Nos.15, 8 and 9 performed in that order by the Fitzwilliam String Quartet (CD14 of the Decca Sound - The Analogue Years box).

The performance and recording quality are equally effective. Powerful readings with remarkable clarity and depth. Riveting.


----------



## Reichstag aus LICHT

Pugg said:


> Do you even know who Wassenaer was?


He was the chap who invented obstetric anæsthesia? Or am I mixing him up with Gassanaer...


----------



## Xenakiboy

Ligeti - Six Bagatelles 

Because the third piece (bagatelle) was stuck in my head almost ALL day at work today! 
It's so good though!!!


----------



## Pugg

​
*J.S. BACH* Preludes and Fugues BWV 846, 849-851 & 853


----------



## jim prideaux

as one of the minority in this area who are deeply disconcerted by the outcome of the EU referendum I continue my on going celebration of everything Europe has to offer with Sir Colin Davis and the Staatskapelle Dresden performing Schubert's 5th and 6th Symphonies. Earlier today I was listening to Flor and the Bamberger Symphoniker performing Mendelssohn's 3rd and 4th...I am now settling down to watch three European Championship football matches (lending my support to Poland!)but between intend to listen to Dvorak's 7th...just not sure which recording yet!


----------



## Pugg

​
*Schubert: Lieder* ( volume 1)
Ian Bostridge in a outstanding recording.


----------



## Morimur

Schoenberg forever...


----------



## Reichstag aus LICHT

Morimur said:


> Schoenberg forever...


My favourite version of _A Survivor from Warsaw_, and a lovely album all round.


----------



## Pugg

*Saint-Saëns ; Piano concertos 2 & 5*
Thibaudet/ Dutoit


----------



## bejart

Francois Couperin (1668-1733): Neuvieme Concert Intitule Ritratto dell'amore

Musica ad Rhenum


----------



## Pugg

​
*Lyapunov: Florian Noack (piano)*

Valse pensive in D flat major, Op. 20
Tarantella in B flat minor, Op. 25
Mazurkas Nos. 1-8
Valse-impromptu No. 1 in D major, Op. 23
Valse-impromptu No. 2 in G flat major, Op. 29
Valse-impromptu No. 3 in E major, Op. 70

Florian Noack (piano)


----------



## Vronsky

*Stravinsky: Oedipus Rex (Abbado) | Shadow Dances: Stravinsky Miniatures*










Igor Stravinsky: Oedipus Rex
Claudio Abbado *·* RLB Symphony Orchestra *·* RAI Symphony Chorus *·* Franz Crass *·* Lajos Kozma *·* Tatiana Troyanos










Shadow Dances: Stravinsky Miniatures
Tango, for chamber orchestra
Suite No. 1, for chamber orchestra
Suite No. 2, for chamber orchestra
Concerto in D, for string orchestra in D major ("Basel Concerto")
Octet for wind instruments
Three Pieces for String Quartet
Orpheus Chamber Orchestra


----------



## Vaneyes

For Saturday Symphony listening, via YT. *Bax*: Symphony 6 (1934/5), w. BBC PO/Handley. Recorded 2003. Recording Engineer: Stephen Rinker.


----------



## Barbebleu

jim prideaux said:


> as one of the minority in this area who are deeply disconcerted by the outcome of the EU referendum I continue my on going celebration of everything Europe has to offer with Sir Colin Davis and the Staatskapelle Dresden performing Schubert's 5th and 6th Symphonies. Earlier today I was listening to Flor and the Bamberger Symphoniker performing Mendelssohn's 3rd and 4th...I am now settling down to watch three European Championship football matches (lending my support to Poland!)but between intend to listen to Dvorak's 7th...just not sure which recording yet!


I share your disconcertion. Not the outcome that many predicted or, indeed, wanted. A step back into the dark ages I fear.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mozart: Die Entführung aus dem Serail
*
Kodalli/ Groves/ Rancatore Rose, et al.

Sir Charles Mackerras conducting.


----------



## bejart

Mozart: String Quintet in G Minor, KV 516

Ensemble Villa Musica: Rainer Kussmaul and Aki Sunahara, violins -- Enrique Santiago and Hariolf Schlichtig, viola -- Martin Ostertag, double


----------



## George O

Robert Schumann (1810-1856): Cello Concerto in A Minor, op 129

Édouard Lalo (1823-1892): Cello Concerto in D Minor

Janos Starker, cello
London Symphony Orchestra / Stanislaw Skrowaczewski

on Mercury (Chicago), from 1963
recorded 1962

5 stars


----------



## omega

*Sibelius*
_Symphony No.1_
_Symphony No.4_

Osmo Vänskä | Lahti Symphony Orchestra


----------



## Guest

No. 3 and 4 today. Authentic and intense!


----------



## Balthazar

*Khachaturian ~ The Cello Concertos*

Marina Tarasova solos backed by Veronika Dudarova and the Symphony Orchestra of Russia.










_Concerto for Cello and Orchestra in E minor
Concerto-Rhapsody for Cello and Orchestra in D minor_


----------



## Dr Johnson

Piano Concerto No. 3


----------



## D Smith

For Saturday Symphony: Bax: Symphony No. 6. Handley/BBC Philharmonic. I had never heard this piece before. I found it a very enjoyable listen, if not especially memorable. Good performance.


----------



## tortkis

Hans Zender: Music to hear - Klangforum Wien / Hans Zender (Kairos, 2001)








Music to Hear (1998) für Sopran, Echoflöte und Ensemble nach dem 8. Sonnet von William Shakespeare
Litanei (1976) für 3 Violoncelli
Muji no kyō (1975) für Stimme, Flöte, Violine, Klavier mit Synthesizer und Tutti-Instrumente
Fūrin no kyō (1988/89) für Sopran, Klarinette und Ensemble


----------



## Mahlerian

Figures of Harmony, Disc 2: Fleurs de Vertus
Ferrara Ensemble









Saturday Symphony
Bax: Symphony No. 6
BBC Symphony Orchestra, cond. Handley


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Brahms, Symphony No. 1. Beethoven, Piano Concerto No. 4*

Two recordings to which I never yawn when I'm listening.


----------



## Xenakiboy

Bach - Well-tempered Clavier :tiphat:


(book 1 currently)


----------



## TurnaboutVox

*Hindemith*: Music for Cello and Piano
*Sonata for solo cello, Op. 25/3 
A Frog He Went A-Courting, variations (13) for cello & piano
Sonata for cello & piano in E major 
3 Pieces for cello & piano, Op. 8 , No. 1 Capriccio 
Sonata for cello & piano, Op. 11/3*
Wendt Warner (cello); Eileen Buck (piano) [Bridge, 1999]


----------



## Janspe

*heavy breathing*









It's happening - Vasily Petrenko doing the Tchaikovsky symphonies with the Royal Liverpool Philharmonic Orchestra! Finally! I've been waiting for this ever since I heard their recordings of the Shostakovich symphonies which are excellent in every respect - seriously, if you haven't heard them, go do that now.

Now I'm not the biggest fan of Tchaikovsky's music, and I'm pretty sure I never will be, but I'm still very much interested in learning more about his music. It's great to have the complete symphonies performed by an orchestra + conductor combination that I respect and know to have a knack for Russian music - they did a gorgeous Rachmaninoff project for EMI/Warner Classics too.

So up next: the symphonies in G minor, C minor and E minor (Op. 13, 17 and 64, respectively). Can't wait for the next installment...


----------



## Guest

A commanding performance of No.21 "Waldstein."


----------



## Xenakiboy

Feeling like a bit of Shosty now!


----------



## Weston

Tonight, a chamber and piano grab bag of scarcely related works.
*
Ginastera: String Quartet No.1, Op. 20 *
Enso Quartet










Wow! This rocks. I could be wrong but it even seems to use almost a blues scale at times so I am in fairly familiar territory. Ginastera, whom I once thought was so modern and inaccessible, now seems quite normal -- but wonderful! Four of five stars. Well worth checking out.

*Schubert: Piano Sonata in B-flat Major, D. 960 Op. Posth.*
Lili Kraus, piano (not too surprising for a piano sonata)










I had heard Schubert described as an extension of Beethoven, at times out-Beethovening him, but I'm not necessarily hearing it here. Schubert does his own outrageous things, crazy modulations and so forth, more subtly than Beethoven so they are easy to miss. But then there's nothing subtle about the nearly unbearable pathos of the second movement opening! Good thing I'm in a upbeat mood.

This is a fine performance and decent recording in spite of the outrageous budget price of this Big Schubert Box. We live in a time of embarrassing riches.

*Shostakovich: Five Preludes*
Colin Stone, piano










Pleasant little keyboard ditties.


----------



## Xenakiboy

Weston said:


> Tonight, a chamber and piano grab bag of scarcely related works.
> *
> Ginastera: String Quartet No.1, Op. 20 *
> Enso Quartet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow! This rocks. I could be wrong but it even seems to use almost a blues scale at times so I am in fairly familiar territory. Ginastera, whom I once thought was so modern and inaccessible, now seems quite normal -- but wonderful! Four of five stars.


I've listened to that Ginastera String Quartet a lot in the past! :lol:


----------



## ProudSquire

*Bruckner*

Symphony No.7 in E Major








Nothing but the 7th!

:cheers:


----------



## opus55

Haydn: Violin Concertos, Nos. 1,3,4

_Isabelle Faust|Munich Chamber Orchestra|Christoph Poppen_


----------



## Xenakiboy

Vaughan Williams - A London Symphony

Feeling like some VW today! :tiphat:


----------



## senza sordino

My last of the themed listening by instrument. Today was the viola.

Mozart Sinfonia Concertante in Eb (my favourite Mozart concerto) and Concertone
View attachment 86093


Berlioz Harold in Italy and Roman Carnival Overture (what's the overture got to do with the viola? I just play entire CDs)
View attachment 86094


Brahms Viola Quintets. Yes, a bit of a stretch calling this viola music, but it's good stuff. (So sue me) I prefer this music to his quartets, it seems lighter, more space, more inventive, more interesting. 
String Quintets in F and in G, disk three
View attachment 86095


Bartok Viola Concerto, Hindemith Der Schwanendreher (The Swan Turner). Seriously good stuff here. This disk is from Spotify, I don't own a copy. But after hearing this I will seek out a copy of this music. I only had a vague memory of this music, I probably haven't heard most of it. I really enjoyed listening to this
View attachment 86096


From my collection: Bax Phantasy for viola and orchestra, Holland Ellingham Marshes, RVW Suite for viola and small orchestra, Harvey Reflections for Viola and small orchestra.
View attachment 86097


My survey of the instruments is over, I want to play some other music.
Piano, violin, cello, guitar, wind instruments, and viola.


----------



## SixFootScowl




----------



## Pugg

​
*Beethoven *; Piano sonatas Op.101/ Op./106
Daniel Barenboim .


----------



## Conglomerate




----------



## Weston

A couple more before dreaming.

*Scriabin: Symphony No. 1 in E major with chorus, Op. 26*
Vladimir Ashkenazy / Berlin Radio Symphony Orchestra and Chorus










Very romantic almost in a Rachmaninov vein with a little Richard Strauss thrown in. Scriabin certainly changed a lot over the course of his career. The finale is worth waiting for.

*Barber: Canzonetta*
Paul Gambill / Nashville Chamber Orchestra










Surprisingly well recorded short intense work.


----------



## Casebearer

TC introduced me to Rautavaara. Thanks!

I've been listening to his first piano concerto. Now I'm listening to Icons:


----------



## Pugg

Florestan said:


>


Do you like it Florestan?


----------



## Casebearer




----------



## Pugg

*Liszt*: The Virtuoso Liszt
_Gary Graffman_


----------



## Casebearer

By the way, did you know Ferenc Liszt is something like Francis Flour in English? I'm not completely sure about the Francis-part. What's the equivalent of Franz in English?


----------



## SixFootScowl

Pugg said:


> Do you like it Florestan?


Yes, the violin is a wonderful instrument and I am enjoying some of my violin music collection. Apart from symphonic works, I like the violin by itself, so concertos work nicely because most violin sonatas are "polluted" with piano accompaniment.


----------



## Xenakiboy

Zappa going the full Kagel! (mauricio kagel)


----------



## Pugg

​
*Pizzetti*:Messa di Requiem

Due e Tre composizioni corali

Danish National Radio Chamber Choir, Stefan Parkman


----------



## OldFashionedGirl

_On Spotify:_







*Beethoven* - Piano Sonata no. 14 in C Sharp Minor, Op. 27 No. 2 "Moonlight"
Piano Sonata no. 15 in D, Op. 28 "Pastorale"
Emil Gilels, piano.


----------



## Casebearer

Xenakiboy said:


> Zappa going the full Kagel! (mauricio kagel)


It's great, as is 200 Motels anyway. Your YT video is not available over here but we have this one, don't know if it's the same:






Text is:

I don't know very much about you. I'm new at this you see. We just came to do an interview, interview. I'll just get out my little notebook and pen. Why don't you tell me how you're feeling about the world today? By the way, what do you call your group, call your group? What the heck do you call your group, (call your group?) I bet it's something freaky and obscene (and obscene). And outtasite. I bet whatever the name of your group is. That it's real far out and groovy. I'll get this shot. And then I'll get my book and ask a bunch more fascinating stuff. When is your next LP to be released? And how long have you been growing your - How long have you been growing your hair? Have you been to England yet? And how do they like your music over there? How do they like it? How do they like it? How do they like it? How do they like your music over there? Over there?﻿

Summing up dumb question from his personal catalogue...


----------



## Xenakiboy

Casebearer said:


> It's great, as is 200 Motels anyway. Your YT video is not available over here but we have this one, don't know if it's the same:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Text is:
> 
> I don't know very much about you. I'm new at this you see. We just came to do an interview, interview. I'll just get out my little notebook and pen. Why don't you tell me how you're feeling about the world today? By the way, what do you call your group, call your group? What the heck do you call your group, (call your group?) I bet it's something freaky and obscene (and obscene). And outtasite. I bet whatever the name of your group is. That it's real far out and groovy. I'll get this shot. And then I'll get my book and ask a bunch more fascinating stuff. When is your next LP to be released? And how long have you been growing your - How long have you been growing your hair? Have you been to England yet? And how do they like your music over there? How do they like it? How do they like it? How do they like it? How do they like your music over there? Over there?﻿
> 
> Summing up dumb question from his personal catalogue...


It's an excert, the whole thing is a 12 minute piece for voice and orchestra, I love it. Kagel is strong with Zappa sometimes!
You can buy the CD on Amazon, Discogs, Itunes etc. I'm still deciding when to get it myself :lol:


----------



## Xenakiboy

Zappa goes Flamenco classical!






A little reminiscent of ole Takemitsu! :tiphat:


----------



## Pugg

*Vinyl Edition*









​
*Mahler:Symphony No. 8* in E flat major 'Symphony of a Thousand'

Heather Harper, Lucia Popp, Arleen Auger (sopranos), Yvonne Minton (mezzo), Helen Watts (contralto), Rene Kollo (tenor), John Shirley-Quirk (baritone), Martti Talvela (bass)

Chicago Symphony Orchestra, Wiener Sängerknaben, Wiener Staatsopernchor, Sir Georg Solti



> "Now at last Mahler's Symphony of a Thousand can be heard on record at something approaching its full, expansive stature. Here is a version from Solti which ... conveys the feeling of a great occasion ... so overwhelming is the build-up of tension" Gramophone Magazine


----------



## Xenakiboy

Pugg said:


> ​
> *Mahler:Symphony No. 8* in E flat major 'Symphony of a Thousand'
> 
> Heather Harper, Lucia Popp, Arleen Auger (sopranos), Yvonne Minton (mezzo), Helen Watts (contralto), Rene Kollo (tenor), John Shirley-Quirk (baritone), Martti Talvela (bass)
> 
> Chicago Symphony Orchestra, Wiener Sängerknaben, Wiener Staatsopernchor, Sir Georg Solti


I got to put that on this week!!  :tiphat:


----------



## Pugg

​
*Delibes: Lakmé*

_Dame Joan Sutherland_ (Lakmé), Alain Vanzo (Gerald), Gabriel Bacquier (Nilakantha), Emile Belcourt (Hadji), Jane Berbié (Mallika)

Monte Carlo Opera, Richard Bonynge



> "Bonynge has the right idiom at his finger tips, the recording is beautiful ...and the subsidiary casting is unusually strong...Miss Sutherland lifts her voice into the upper reaches without the faintest deterioration in quality so that she is singing limpid, round, unforced and poised notes full of charm and colour" Gramophone Magazine, May 1969


----------



## AClockworkOrange

*Ludwig van Beethoven: Symphonies Nos.2 & 7*
Günter Wand & NDR Sinfonieorchester

Returning to Beethoven with Günter Wand, I adore the Second Symphony which seems to be greatly underrated (along with the First and Fourth). Wand & the NDR performs the piece magnificently.

The Seventh receives an equally compelling performance.

In both pieces the pacing is superbly judged. The Allegretto of the Seventh especially, has such energy, poise and momentum- avoiding the pitfalls of sounding either leaden or rushed. As close to perfection as I have heard.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Shostakovich part four.

Music to Voyevodin and Ryss's stage revue _Hypothetically Murdered_ op.31A [music since lost, probably during the siege of Leningrad during WWII - surviving music reconstructed and orchestrated by G. McBurney from the composer's piano sketches] (1931 - arr. 1992), _Ophelia's Song_ from the music to Shakespeare's _Hamlet_ op.32 (1931-32), _The Counterplan Song_ from the film _The Counterplan_ op.33 [Text: B. Kornilov] (1932), _24 Preludes_ for piano op.34 (1932-33), Concerto [no.1] for piano, trumpet and orchestra in C-minor op.35 (1933) and _Suite for Jazz Orchestra_ no.1 op.38B (1934):


----------



## Reichstag aus LICHT

Casebearer said:


> By the way, did you know Ferenc Liszt is something like Francis Flour in English? I'm not completely sure about the Francis-part. What's the equivalent of Franz in English?


Francis, diminutive "Frank". Inspired by this I looked up the origin of Schubert, which derives from _Schuh_ and _Wührte_, i.e. persons who make or mend shoes. Had Franz Schubert been English, therefore, that titan of art-song might have been known as "Frankie Cobblers". No wonder the Germans call England "the land without music".


----------



## worov




----------



## Vronsky

*Hindemith: A Requiem for those we love · Symphonia Serena · Die Harmonie der Welt*










Paul Hindemith: When Lilacs Last in the Dooryard Bloom'd: (A Requiem for those we love)
Paul Hindemith *·* New York Philharmonic *·* Louise Parker *·* George London










Paul Hindemith: Symphonia Serena & Die Harmonie der Welt Symphony
Yan Pascal Tortelier *·* BBC Philharmonic


----------



## TurnaboutVox

*Hindemith*
Cello Music*
Kammermusik No.3, for cello and 10 instruments, Op. 36/2
Trauermusik for viola (or violin or cello) & string orchestra
Sonata for cello & piano, Op. 11/3 
Sonata for cello & piano in E major*
Torleif Thedéen, Roland Pontinen; Nieuw Sinfonietta Amsterdam, Lev Markiz [BIS, 1996]


----------



## Pugg

​
*Chopin*
Impromptu, Op.29 and Op.36 Fantaisie Op.49 et al/

_Murray Perahia_


----------



## Weston

Xenakiboy said:


> Zappa goes Flamenco classical!
> 
> . . .
> 
> A little reminiscent of ole Takemitsu! :tiphat:


You might be interested in Eat That Question, a film about Zappa that just came out. I have no idea how widespread the release. I'm hoping for a release on Netflix at some point. Zappa was both profoundly brilliant and profoundly frustrating to me.


----------



## Pugg

[​
*Schumann*: Cello Concerto, Lalo: Cello Concerto 
*Saint-Saëns*: Cello Concerto in A minor (

*Janos Starker*
London Symphony Orchestra / Skrowaczewski / Dorati


----------



## jim prideaux

AClockworkOrange said:


> *Ludwig van Beethoven: Symphonies Nos.2 & 7*
> Günter Wand & NDR Sinfonieorchester
> 
> Returning to Beethoven with Günter Wand, I adore the Second Symphony which seems to be greatly underrated (along with the First and Fourth). Wand & the NDR performs the piece magnificently.
> 
> The Seventh receives an equally compelling performance.
> 
> In both pieces the pacing is superbly judged. The Allegretto of the Seventh especially, has such energy, poise and momentum- avoiding the pitfalls of sounding either leaden or rushed. As close to perfection as I have heard.


Could not agree more...not only with regard to the 2nd symphony itself but also with regard to this particular performance (funnily enough I suspect it is the 1st and 2nd symphonies that I listen too more than the others by Beethoven).So I join you while awaiting the Republic of Ireland's match with France and reading the papers and trying to make some sense of the debacle that was the week just gone!


----------



## Weston

Gentle music for a gentle Sunday morning

*Dussek: Sonata for Harp, Op. 34, No. 2 *
Roberta Alessandrini, harp










Why did the harp become underutilized as mostly a cliche magical glissando sound effect later on?

*L. Mozart: Trumpet Concerto in D*
Nils-Erik Sparf / Drottningholm Baroque Ensemble










Leopold sounds mildly baroque to me as did many of the early transitional classic era composers.

*Telemann: Concerto for flute, violin, cello, strings and continuo in A, TWV53:A2*
Emmanuel Pahud / Berliner Barock Solisten









(I think this is a reissue. I don't recall mine looking like htis, but I'm not going to dig it out.)

And weirdly Telemann can sometimes sound as classical era as much as baroque.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mozart : Arias
*
Lucia Popp .
5 stars :tiphat:


----------



## Conglomerate




----------



## Pugg

*Bach: Goldberg Variations. *
_Murray Perahia_


----------



## deprofundis

Im lisening to Mayuzumi: mandala symphony on naxos the cd feature other Mayuzumi goodies, there is an obvious latin rythm in some of his work done in a japanese way, very groovy and interresting.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Britten: War Requiem, Op. 66*

_Sabina Cvilak (soprano), Ian Bostridge (tenor), Simon Keenlyside (baritone)_

London Symphony Orchestra, London Symphony Chorus, Choir of Eltham College, _Gianandrea Noseda_


----------



## bejart

James Cervetto (1682-1783): Cello Sonata No.12 in D Minor

Ensemble Fete Rustique: Giorgio Matteoli, cello -- Walter Mammarella, harpsichord -- Marcello Scandelli, cello continuo


----------



## SixFootScowl




----------



## bejart

Jacques-Christophe Naudot (ca.1690-1762): Flute Concerto in G Major

Pal Nemeth on flute with the Capella Savaria


----------



## Vronsky

*Stravinsky: Petrouchka (1947 version) & Orpheus (Salonen)*










Igor Stravinsky: Petrouchka (1947 version) & Orpheus
Esa-Pekka Salonen *·* Philharmonia Orchestra


----------



## AClockworkOrange

jim prideaux said:


> Could not agree more...not only with regard to the 2nd symphony itself but also with regard to this particular performance (funnily enough I suspect it is the 1st and 2nd symphonies that I listen too more than the others by Beethoven).So I join you while awaiting the Republic of Ireland's match with France and reading the papers and trying to make some sense of the debacle that was the week just gone!


Good luck making sense of the farce that has culminated this week. A debacle indeed Jim.

The current listening in the ACO household is Mozart's Coronation Mass performed by Christopher Hogwood & the Academy of Ancient Music et al. A wonderful recording and performance which exudes energy and drive with great clarity. The period instrumentation makes quite an impact.

This performance is infinitely ahead of my previous recording by Karajan/Berlin on every level. Hogwood et al. are a breath of fresh air.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

*Britten
War Requiem, Op. 66*
Sabina Cvilak (soprano), Ian Bostridge (tenor), Simon Keenlyside (baritone)
London Symphony Orchestra, London Symphony Chorus, Choir of Eltham College, Gianandrea Noseda
[LSO Live, 2012]

A magnificent coincidence, Pugg!










*
Bax
Piano Sonatas 1 and 2
Dream in Exile
Nereid
Intermezzo
Burlesque
In a vodka shop*
Ashley Wass [Naxos, 2003]

One of my favourite contemporary pianists in the British repertoire.These pieces, the sonatas especially, don't seem to be able to decide which century they belong in, the 19th or the 20th, but they both have their moments of drama and grandeur.


----------



## tortkis

John Taverner (c.1490-1545): Dum transisset sabbatum (II) - Blue Heron / Scott Metcalfe (2015)


----------



## Guest




----------



## bejart

William Shield (1748-1829): String Trio No.5 in C Major

Trio Szabadi: Vilmos Szabadi, violin -- Szilvia Kovacs, viola -- Gyongi Ujhazi, cello


----------



## Manxfeeder

Weston said:


> Why did the harp become underutilized as mostly a cliche magical glissando sound effect later on?


Maybe it's because every harpist begins their set with the silly remark that they're about to harp on, and nobody wants to hear that joke.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Mendelssohn, Symphony No. 2*

Karajan's Mendelssohn may be considered demode, but personally, I like this piece big-boned.


----------



## Guest

Brutal.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

I like this too! I'm still listening to everything by Vivaldi on Naïve records  Needed a change...


----------



## Mahlerian

Schoenberg: Verklarte Nacht op. 4, String Trio op. 45
Juilliard String Quartet, Walter Trampler, Yo-Yo Ma


----------



## Balthazar

_*Dances*_

Benjamin Grosvenor plays a range of dance-inspired solo piano works.










J. S. Bach ~ _Partita No. 4 in D, BWV 828_
Chopin ~ _Andante Spianato & Grande Polonaise Brillante, Op. 22_
Chopin ~ _Polonaise in F sharp minor, Op. 44_
Scriabin ~ _Mazurkas, Op. 3, Nos. 4, 6, & 9_
Scriabin ~ _Valse, Op. 38_
Granados ~ _Valsas Poeticos_
Schulz-Evler ~ _Arabesques On Johann Strauss's "By the Beautiful Blue Danube"_
Albeniz/Godowsky ~ _Tango_
Morton Gould ~ _Boogie-Woogie Etude_


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Haydn, Symphony No. 13*


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Ockeghem, Missa De plus en plus*

This is, to my ears, an outstanding recording. All voices are distinctive, but they blend in with the ensemble; their singing is not mechanical but fluid, like they are all thinking the same; and the engineering is not to flat nor too filled with echo, so the lines are not too blurred nor too stark.


----------



## DavidA

Beethoven String Quartet Op 132 / Takacs Quartet


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Byrd, Mass for Three Voices*

The Tallis Scholars sing it as it should sound, but the Hilliards sing it as it probably did sound, a small ensemble gathered surreptitously in a small congregation.


----------



## Dr Johnson

Capriccio espagnol


----------



## Reichstag aus LICHT

DavidA said:


> Beethoven String Quartet Op 132 / Takacs Quartet


Snap! I've only just finished listening to Opp. 132 and 135 by the very same team.


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1991/2, 1992.


----------



## SixFootScowl




----------



## Xenakiboy

Waking up this morning to Stockhausen's Klavierstucke cycle, with a cup of coffee of course. 









It's surprisingly relaxing at times, then loud and dissonant at others! :lol:


----------



## Guest

I finished listening to this today. Some truly jaw-dropping playing.










(I hope he doesn't continue to mimic Uchida's covers!)


----------



## Xenakiboy

^^ what's with the hands on the faces?


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Mozart, Piano Sonata K576*


----------



## Morimur

Kontrapunctus said:


>


So what's the verdict?


----------



## Manxfeeder

Xenakiboy said:


> ^^ what's with the hands on the faces?


To keep the jaw from dropping.


----------



## Heliogabo




----------



## Guest

Morimur said:


> So what's the verdict?


I love it! Very dark and intense chamber music.


----------



## Xenakiboy

Bartok - Piano Concerto 1

It's hard to do top 10 lists, but this would go in there somewhere for Piano Concertos for me!


----------



## Xenakiboy

^^ The crescendos are amazing! 

Haven't listened to this in a few weeks, loving it


----------



## TurnaboutVox

*Arnold Bax
Symphony No. 6 in C major
Into the Twilight, tone poem for orchestra
Summer Music, for orchestra *
Royal Scottish National Orchestra, David Lloyd-Jones [Naxos, 2003]


----------



## Morimur

Kontrapunctus said:


> I love it! Very dark and intense chamber music.


Certainly dark and intense but also incredibly beautiful!


----------



## bejart

John Marsh (1752-1828): String Quartet in B Flat

The Salomon Quartet: Simon Standage and Micaela Comberti, violins -- Trevor Jones, viola -- Jennifer Ward Clarke, cello


----------



## Janspe

F. Liszt: Harmonies poétiques et religieuses, S.173
Roberto Plano, piano









A recently released recording of the whole set. Most pianists tend to play only one or two pieces from it (_Funérailles _, I'm looking at you...) so it's certainly interesting to hear the complete set in one go. Recommended for anyone interested in Liszt's piano music!


----------



## TwoFlutesOneTrumpet

Debussy Etudes


----------



## SixFootScowl

TwoFlutesOneTrumpet said:


> View attachment 86117


----------



## Xenakiboy

One of my favorite Zappa classical works, which is for voices and orchestra. Though this isn't the same recording I usually listen to, it's a great piece. More of that Kagel humor in there! 
Obvious influence from Webern in there too! :tiphat:


----------



## Xenakiboy

I wonder what you people think of this piece for what seems to be chamber orchestra:


----------



## Xenakiboy

And this Ligeti/Penderecki -sounding piece! for chamber orchestra (it was also arranged for a full orchestra too!)


----------



## Weston

*Composers With Names Ending in the Letter "I"*

*Michael Gandolfi: Q.E.D.: Engaging Richard Feynman *
Robert Spano / Atlanta Symphony Orchestra & Chorus










I'm not sure what to make of this. It's not without its moments, especially in the nifty writing for flute and other winds, but part of it reminds me of Karl Jenkins or even of popular show music. It at least seems to assemble large forces, however it is not for me at this moment in time.

*Respighi: Sinfonia Drammatica*
Daniel Nazareth / Slovak Philharmonic Orchestra










Speaking of large forces, this big sprawling mess of a symphony seems to have earth shaking organ bass notes, but it's hard to tell. I don't notice any mid-range or higher organ, so maybe it's just unusually deep double bass. Either way it's as dramatic as its title, large and entertaining, if a bit hard to determine a structure if it has one.

*Menotti: Fantasia for cello and orchestra*
Richard Hickox / Spoleto Festival Orchestra










This was interrupted by a power outage from thunderstorms ravaging Nashville. I lost my place so I started it over. On the second go through this reminds me a little of Saint-Saëns _Danse Macabre_ at times. At others a weirdly ornate Romance. I've really enjoyed the few things I've heard from Menotti.


----------



## Xenakiboy

Weston said:


> *Michael Gandolfi: Q.E.D.: Engaging Richard Feynman *
> Robert Spano / Atlanta Symphony Orchestra & Chorus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not sure what to make of this. It's not without its moments, especially in the nifty writing for flute and other winds, but part of it reminds me of Karl Jenkins or even of popular show music. It at least seems to assemble large forces, however it is not for me at this moment in time.
> 
> *Respighi: Sinfonia Drammatica*
> Daniel Nazareth / Slovak Philharmonic Orchestra
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Speaking of large forces, this big sprawling mess of a symphony seems to have earth shaking organ bass notes, but it's hard to tell. I don't notice any mid-range or higher organ, so maybe it's just unusually deep double bass. Either way it's as dramatic as its title, large and entertaining, if a bit hard to determine a structure if it has one.
> 
> *Menotti: Fantasia for cello and orchestra*
> Richard Hickox / Spoleto Festival Orchestra
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This was interrupted by a power outage from thunderstorms ravaging Nashville. I lost my place so I started it over. On the second go through this reminds me a little of Saint-Saëns _Danse Macabre_ at times. At others a weirdly ornate Romance. I've really enjoyed the few things I've heard from Menotti.


I want to check those out now!!


----------



## Xenakiboy

Time for some Stravinsky:


----------



## Pugg

*Beethoven* -Op. 59 -Op.127
Alban Berg Quartet


----------



## Pugg

Weston said:


> Gentle music for a gentle Sunday morning
> 
> *Telemann: Concerto for flute, violin, cello, strings and continuo in A, TWV53:A2*
> Emmanuel Pahud / Berliner Barock Solisten
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (I think this is a reissue. I don't recall mine looking like htis, but I'm not going to dig it out.)
> 
> And weirdly Telemann can sometimes sound as classical era as much as baroque.


This is a reissue from the EMI Catalogue.:tiphat:


----------



## opus55

Beriot: Violin Concerto No. 2 in B minor, Op.32










Philippe Quint, violin
Slovak Radio Symphony Orchestra, Kirk Trevor


----------



## Pugg

Florestan said:


>


Can't get much better :tiphat:


----------



## Pugg

Balthazar said:


> _*Dances*_
> 
> Benjamin Grosvenor plays a range of dance-inspired solo piano works.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> J. S. Bach ~ _Partita No. 4 in D, BWV 828_
> Chopin ~ _Andante Spianato & Grande Polonaise Brillante, Op. 22_
> Chopin ~ _Polonaise in F sharp minor, Op. 44_
> Scriabin ~ _Mazurkas, Op. 3, Nos. 4, 6, & 9_
> Scriabin ~ _Valse, Op. 38_
> Granados ~ _Valsas Poeticos_
> Schulz-Evler ~ _Arabesques On Johann Strauss's "By the Beautiful Blue Danube"_
> Albeniz/Godowsky ~ _Tango_
> Morton Gould ~ _Boogie-Woogie Etude_


From strange covers.......


----------



## opus55

Kontrapunctus said:


> I finished listening to this today. Some truly jaw-dropping playing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (I hope he doesn't continue to mimic Uchida's covers!)


Homage


----------



## Pugg

Kontrapunctus said:


> I finished listening to this today. Some truly jaw-dropping playing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (I hope he doesn't continue to mimic Uchida's covers!)


We are talking serious business here. :tiphat:


----------



## Pugg

*Remebering Miss Moffo birthday 1937*








​
Anna Moffo; Verdi arias

1. Vespri Siciliani, Act V: "Mercè, dilette amiche"
2. Ernani, Act I: "Surta è la notte..Ernani, Ernani, involami"
3. Aida, Act III: "Qui Radamès verrà...O patria mia"
4. Il trovatore, Act IV: "Timor di me?...D'amor sull'ali rosee"
5. Giovanna d'Arco, Prologue: "O ben s'addice questo torbido cielo..Sempre all'alba ed alla sera"
6. Otello, Act IV: "Emilia, te ne prego..Piangea cantando"
7. Un ballo in maschera, Act III: "Morrò ma prima in grazia"
8. Simon Boccanegra, Act I: "Come in quest'ora bruna"


----------



## opus55

Verdi: Otello










Premiered 5 February 1887 at Teatro alla Scala, Milan.


----------



## Casebearer

Xenakiboy said:


> And this Ligeti/Penderecki -sounding piece! for chamber orchestra (it was also arranged for a full orchestra too!)


Extremely beautiful piece by Zappa. The others are beuatiful as well but again the YouTube video's are not available over here. Well, I don't care, I know that stuff by heart.


----------



## Casebearer

Xenakiboy said:


> Zappa goes Flamenco classical!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A little reminiscent of ole Takemitsu! :tiphat:


It's also on Civilization Phase III. Your version is a little different. From what album is it?


----------



## Casebearer

Xenakiboy said:


> It's an excert, the whole thing is a 12 minute piece for voice and orchestra, I love it. Kagel is strong with Zappa sometimes!
> You can buy the CD on Amazon, Discogs, Itunes etc. I'm still deciding when to get it myself :lol:


Don't advertize! I hate it. :lol:


----------



## Pugg

opus55 said:


> Verdi: Otello
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Premiered 5 February 1887 at Teatro alla Scala, Milan.


Somehow not as bad as everyone says/ thinks .


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mahler; Symphony 3
*
_Marilyn Horne / James Levine_


----------



## tortkis

Jürg Frey (b.1953): Chamber Music - Konus Quartett, Mondrian Ensemble (Musiques Suisses, 2015)









Mémoire, horizon (2013/14) for 4 saxophones
Extended Circular Music no. 1 (2014) for violin, viola, violoncello, piano
Extended Circular Music no. 2 (2014) for piano
Extended Circular Music no. 3 (2014) for viola, piano
Extended Circular Music no. 5 (2014) for 3 instruments
Extended Circular Music no. 6 (2014) for 3 saxophones (2A, B)
Extended Circular Music no. 7 (2014) for 4 saxophones (2A, T, B)
Architektur der Empfindungen (2011/2012) for piano quartet


----------



## Xenakiboy

Casebearer said:


> Don't advertize! I hate it. :lol:


Sorry, but you said that you couldn't see the video in your country. So that's an alternative...


----------



## Xenakiboy

Listening/watching to Stockhausen's Opus 41, Musik Im Bauch. The origin of the beautiful Zodiac melodies. 
They have a completely different effect in this music theatre work!


----------



## Xenakiboy

Casebearer said:


> It's also on Civilization Phase III. Your version is a little different. From what album is it?


I know it's on Civilisation Phase 3, this is off Ensemble Modern's (same ensemble as the Yellow Shark) album "Gregory Peccary and other persuasions" it's pretty good CD. (Includes another recording of "Put a motor in yourself" too)


----------



## Dr Johnson

French Suite No 1 in D minor BWV 812


----------



## Pugg

​
*Brahms* - String Quartets. ( disc one.)
_Quartetto Italiano_


----------



## Xenakiboy

Dr Johnson said:


> French Suite No 1 in D minor BWV 812


Not bad sir! :tiphat:


----------



## Xenakiboy

Listening to Symphony no 4 by Carson Cooman now, wow! Gonna check out some more of his very large amount of work :lol: , what I've heard so far is quite impressive! :tiphat:


----------



## Dr Johnson

Xenakiboy said:


> Not bad sir! :tiphat:


I think most of the credit should go to Bach and Angela Hewitt.


----------



## Xenakiboy

Dr Johnson said:


> I think most of the credit should go to Bach and Angela Hewitt.


Oh yeah, I forgot you weren't Dr Johnson S. Bach
:lol:


----------



## Xenakiboy

Now listening to Webern opus 20 - 31, I love his work a lot!


----------



## Pugg

​*Berlioz: L'Enfance du Christ, Op. 25
*
Susan Graham (mezzo), John Mark Ainsley (tenor), François Le Roux (baritone)

Choeur de l'Orchestre symphonique de Montréal & Orchestre Symphonique de Montréal, Charles Dutoit.
Wonderful cast .


----------



## Biwa

Ferdinand David (1810-1873)

Salon-duett Op. 25
Suite Op.43
12 Salon-stücke Op. 24
Trois impromtus en forme de valse

Stephan Schardt (violin)
Philipp Vogler (piano)


----------



## Biwa

Johannes Brahms

String Quartet op.67

String Sextet op.18

Leipzig String Quartet


----------



## Pugg

​
*Spohr:* Ulf Hoelscher 
Violin Concerto in G Major, WoO 9
Violin Concerto in E Minor, WoO 10
Potpourri, Op. 23 (After A Theme From Mozarts 'Entfuhrung')
Concerto Movement in D, WoO 16

Rundfunk-Sinfonieorchester Berlin, Christian Frohlich


----------



## worov




----------



## Pugg

worov said:


>


On vinyl if I may ask?


----------



## worov

Yes, Pugg. I listen to this on LP record.


----------



## worov

My father had this Don Giovanni LP in his collection. I used to listen to it when I was a child in the 1980's. This was my introduction to classical music and I found it wonderful. I couldn't understand the story (I was too young to read the libretto at that time). But I thought the music was amazing. A few months later I listened to this one :










Mozart made my musical education. He taught many of the things I know about music.


----------



## Pugg

worov said:


> My father had this Don Giovanni LP in his collection. I used to listen to it when I was a child in the 1980's. This was my introduction to classical music and I found it wonderful. I couldn't understand the story (I was too young to read the libretto at that time). But I thought the music was amazing. A few months later I listened to this one :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mozart made my musical education. He taught many of the things I know about music.


Those covers are amazing and the libretto mostly very luxurious.


----------



## worov

> Those covers are amazing and the libretto mostly very luxurious.


Yes, I highly enjoy the covers too.

Deutsche Grammophon changed the cover of Don Giovanni on the CD re-edition. It now looks like this :










i must say i prefer the original. Maybe because I'm used to it.


----------



## Pugg

*Rachmaninov*: Sonata 2 + Etudes-tableaux opp.33 & 39
Vladimir Ashkenazy


----------



## Pugg

worov said:


> Yes, I highly enjoy the covers too.
> 
> Deutsche Grammophon changed the cover of Don Giovanni on the CD re-edition. It now looks like this :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i must say i prefer the original. Maybe because I'm used to it.


I have the Cosi fan Tutte from that series.
(on CD.)


----------



## pmsummer

BATTAGLIE E LAMENTI
_Various 16th & 17th Century Venetian Compositions_
*Hespèrion XX*
Montserrat Figueras - soprano
Graham Pushee - countertenor
Harry van der Kamp - bass
Jordi Savall - director

_Archiv Produktion_


----------



## Euterpe

I have poor words to describe such aesthetic in the musc.


----------



## bejart

Antonio Vivaldi (1678-1741): Oboe Sonata in C Minor, RV 53

Il Giardino Armonico -- Paolo Grazzi, oboe -- Luca Pianca, theorbo -- Paolo Beschi, cello -- Francesco Cera, harpsichord


----------



## Dr Johnson

French Suite No.2 in C minor BWV 813


----------



## Pugg

​
*Brahms*: Double Concerto for Violin & Cello in A minor, Op. 102

Renaud Capuçon (violin) & Gautier Capuçon (cello)

Gustav Mahler Jugendorchester, Myung-Whun Chung

Clarinet Quintet in B minor, Op. 115

Paul Meyer (clarinet), Renaud Capuçon (violin), Aki Saulière (violin), Gautier Capuçon (cello) & Béatrice Muthelet (viola):tiphat:


----------



## Pugg

Dr Johnson said:


> French Suite No.2 in C minor BWV 813


Miss Hewitt (piano)playing keeps your attention I see.:tiphat:


----------



## Pugg

​*Mozart* : Piano concertos 19 & 20

_Murray Perahia_


----------



## Morimur




----------



## Heliogabo

Inspired for some recent recommendations from TC, this set of _Sonatas for violin and bass viol with basso continuo _TWV 42










Federico Guglielmo violin 
Cristiano Contadin bass viol 
Roberto Loreggian harpsichord


----------



## Pugg

​
*Verdi: Macbeth*

_Sherrill Milnes (Macbeth), Fiorenza Cossotto (Lady Macbeth), Jose Carreras (Macduff)_, Ruggero Raimondi (Banco), Giuliano Bernardi (Malcolm), Maria Borgato (Dama), Carlo Del Bosco (Medico)

Ambrosian Opera Chorus & New Philharmonia Orchestra, *Riccardo Muti*:tiphat:


----------



## DavidA

Pugg said:


> ​
> *Brahms*: Double Concerto for Violin & Cello in A minor, Op. 102
> 
> Renaud Capuçon (violin) & Gautier Capuçon (cello)
> 
> Gustav Mahler Jugendorchester, Myung-Whun Chung
> 
> Clarinet Quintet in B minor, Op. 115
> 
> Paul Meyer (clarinet), Renaud Capuçon (violin), Aki Saulière (violin), Gautier Capuçon (cello) & Béatrice Muthelet (viola):tiphat:


For goodness sake boys, look at the camera! :lol:


----------



## DavidA

Jorge Bolet live at Carnegie Hall 1974


----------



## Vronsky

*Berlioz: Le roi Lear, Op. 4 (Davis) | Debussy: Khamma & La boîte à joujoux (Ansermet)*










Hector Berlioz: Le roi Lear, Op. 4
Sir Colin Davis *·* London Symphony Orchestra










Claude Debussy: Khamma & La boîte à joujoux
Ernest Ansermet *·* L'Orchestre de la Suisse Romande


----------



## Il_Penseroso




----------



## SixFootScowl

Just listened to this. I guess this must be what they call atonal music? It has it's merits but I think long term exposure to this stuff could be as bad as root canal procedure.


----------



## Mahlerian

Florestan said:


> Just listened to this. I guess this must be what they call atonal music? It has it's merits but I think long term exposure to this stuff could be as bad as root canal procedure.


On the contrary, long term exposure to the music inaccurately called atonal would reveal beauties you never knew existed (as well as the idiocy of calling it atonal).

I would choose a better performance of the piece, though, like this:


----------



## SixFootScowl

Mahlerian said:


> On the contrary, long term exposure to the music inaccurately called atonal would reveal beauties you never knew existed (as well as the idiocy of calling it atonal).
> 
> I would choose a better performance of the piece, though, like this:


Well, to be fair, I'll give it a try.

Ok, gave it a listen That definitely seems to be a better recording. It may just be that this is something one must get used to, something that would have to grow on me.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Shostakovich part five - just before and directly after his world crashed around him thanks to the shattering _Pravda_ 'reviews' of _Lady Macbeth_ and _The Limpid Stream_ in early 1936, the consequences of which led to the composer's decision to withdraw his 4th symphony after completion some months later - it had to wait 25 years for its first performance.

What was sadly ironic about the criticism levelled at _The Limpid Stream_ was that the music itself was arguably the most innocuous written for the stage by him up until that time, leading me to wonder whether the Powers-That-Were simply wanted to deliver a follow-up cheap shot to substantiate the rabbit punch that _Lady Mtsensk_ had already been given.

_The Limpid Stream_ - ballet in three acts op.39 (1934-35), Cello Sonata in D-minor op.40 (1934), Music to the film _Podrugi (The Girlfriends)_ op.41A (1934-35), _Five Fragments_ for orchestra op.42 (1935), Symphony no.4 in C-minor op.43 (1935-36) and music to Afinogenov's play _Salute to Spain_ op.44 (1936):


----------



## KirbyH

I love Apple Music - the classical selection has only gotten better with time. While I won't delve into the full range of works that I've been enjoying, I will choose a couple highlights:















So far as consistency in leadership in relation to the Chicago Symphony is concerned, I would put Fritz Reiner at the top of the list. There isn't a bad recording here, even if some of the repertoire isn't necessarily associated with him. That being said, so many of these readings are definitive. All of the Beethoven here is incredible, even the mono Eroica. The 5th and 7th symphonies explode with vitality, far more than what Karajan was getting from the Philharmonia at the time. (Sacrilege, I know but he went on to do far better.) The Pines and Fountains of Rome are a study in how to let this music float, revel in its own color, the Concerto for Orchestra is unparalleled. I've been re-reading Kenneth Morgan's biography of Reiner along with listening to this box, and the results are eye opening.

Up until now, I had only been familiar with extracts from Delibes "Sylvia" - mostly in the form of the March and Cortege of Bacchus. Coppelia is beyond lovely, melodic in the extreme and given full shrift by Bonynge and his National Philharmonic. It surprises me that Decca took the time to let him record all three major ballets, considering that his association is mostly with his wife. (Joan Sutherland.) Needless to say, there aren't any other recordings of these works that come to mind that are given such plush treatment, not only from the conductor but in terms of recorded sound as well. Decca's soundstage is enormous and the National Phil does amazing work. Oh, to experience such beauty is precious beyond measure!


----------



## Janspe

Florestan said:


> [On the Schoenberg violin concerto] Just listened to this. I guess this must be what they call atonal music? It has it's merits but I think long term exposure to this stuff could be as bad as root canal procedure.


The piece took some time to grow on me, but now belongs firmly to my absolute favourite violin concertos. So I can only recommend that you should keep listening to it, if you feel like exploring the music further! There's a great recording, probably mentioned a million times on this forum, by Hilary Hahn and the Swedish Radio Symphony Orchestra, conducted by Esa-Pekka Salonen - it's a very lyrical interpretation! On a side note, I really wish that Hahn would record the concertos of Ligeti and Bartók, and Berg... And more music by Schoenberg.

I'm really having a Sibelius phase now, as I'm revisiting his symphonies again; this time played by the City of Birmingham Symphony Orchestra, led by Sakari Oramo. First up are the second (D major, Op. 43) and fourth (A minor, Op. 63) symphonies! I'm totally crazy about the fourth, it's an incredible piece of music. The first movement is so intense... I really think that it is my favourite symphony by Sibelius - does anyone share my enthusiasm?

Sibelius is such a great composer, I'm sad that it took me so long to realize that. His symphonies really are some of the very finest, at least in my opinion - I'm no expert, after all.


----------



## Reichstag aus LICHT

opus55 said:


>


Dame Edna Everage memorably said: "My favourite painting is _Munch_, by a Norwegian artist called Scream".

("Munch", of course, pronounced as in _munch: to eat or chew_)


----------



## agoukass

Virtuoso! (Rosenthal, Godowsky, Tausig, etc.) 
Charles Rosen, piano


----------



## AClockworkOrange

*Berlioz: Symphonie Fantastique* 
Pierre Monteux & the Wiener Philharmoniker

An incredible performance which is equal to my previous benchmark for the piece - Igor Markevitch on DG with his Parisian forces.

Elegant, entrancing and powerful where needed. I love this recording by Pierre Monteux greatly. I never thought that Markevitch would be equalled in my estimation, sometimes it is good to be wrong.


----------



## Mahlerian

Figures of Harmony Disc 3: En doulz chastel de Pavie
Ferrara Ensemble









Bacewicz: Music for Violin and Piano
Joanna Kurkowicz, Gloria Chien


----------



## clavichorder

I listened to this this morning. It was certainly something else! Now I want to know better what the story of 'Pan and Syrinx' is all about.


----------



## pmsummer

George O said:


> Robert Schumann (1810-1856): Cello Concerto in A Minor, op 129
> 
> Édouard Lalo (1823-1892): Cello Concerto in D Minor
> 
> Janos Starker, cello
> London Symphony Orchestra / Stanislaw Skrowaczewski
> 
> on Mercury (Chicago), from 1963
> recorded 1962
> 
> 5 stars


Looks like a scene from a production of A Midsummer Night's Dream!

:clap:


----------



## George O

Denis Gaultier (1597 or 1603-1672): La Rethoriqve des Dievx, suites pour le luth, I. II. XII.

Hopkinson Smith, lute

on Astrée (France), from 1976

5 stars


----------



## Dr Johnson

Symphony No. 4


----------



## Manxfeeder

Janspe said:


> The piece took some time to grow on me, but now belongs firmly to my absolute favourite violin concertos.


I'd have to agree with you on that. Hilary Hahn has done Schoenberg justice with that piece, at least with me.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Beethoven, Symphonies Nos. 3 and 5*

Furtwangler's wartime Beethoven is fabulous. I have a previous recording of these from Music & Arts, but the 1999 remastering, at least so far from what I've heard from these two, is worth hearing. The 5th used to be almost unlistenable, it was so fuzzy. Now they have managed to bring the orchestra front and center.


----------



## Xenakiboy

Shosty's infamous Leningrad Symphony (don't know what orchestra). It's not bad! Can't say I've listened to the whole thing in quite a while, I'm enjoying it. I might go to Symphony No 8 next? :tiphat:


----------



## Xenakiboy

elgars ghost said:


> Shostakovich part five - just before and directly after his world crashed around him thanks to the shattering _Pravda_ 'reviews' of _Lady Macbeth_ and _The Limpid Stream_ in early 1936, the consequences of which led to the composer's decision to withdraw his 4th symphony after completion some months later - it had to wait 25 years for its first performance.
> 
> What was sadly ironic about the criticism levelled at _The Limpid Stream_ was that the music itself was arguably the most innocuous written for the stage by him up until that time, leading me to wonder whether the Powers-That-Were simply wanted to deliver a follow-up cheap shot to substantiate the rabbit punch that _Lady Mtsensk_ had already been given.
> 
> _The Limpid Stream_ - ballet in three acts op.39 (1934-35), Cello Sonata in D-minor op.40 (1934), Music to the film _Podrugi (The Girlfriends)_ op.41A (1934-35), _Five Fragments_ for orchestra op.42 (1935), Symphony no.4 in C-minor op.43 (1935-36) and music to Afinogenov's play _Salute to Spain_ op.44 (1936):
> 
> []


I listened to The Limpid Steam last night (I have it).
It's a brilliant ballet score!! I love it!


----------



## AClockworkOrange

Shostakovich: String Quartets Nos.1 & 2
The Fitzwilliam String Quartet 

Just starting this set and so far it exceeds my expectations. Outstanding performances - equalling the three Quartets which are included in Decca's Analogue Years collection.


----------



## SixFootScowl

Just arrived and am in process of ripping to my mp3 player.


----------



## Balthazar

*Debussy ~ Images*

Arturo Benedetti Michelangeli at the piano.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Beethoven, Symphony No. 6*

This Furtwangler set is outstanding except for his recording of the 6th symphony. I didn't like it before, and with the remastering, I'm slogging through it to see if something jumps out at me this time. I'm into the second movement, and it hasn't happened yet.

[Update: The last movement is nice. But on the recording, it sounds like after the second movement, the remasterer gave up and left it as-is. Nevertheless, this will probably be my last run-through of this piece.]


----------



## Morimur




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## TurnaboutVox

*Dame Elizabeth Maconchy 
String Quartets 1-4* (1933 - 1942)
Hanson String Quartet [Unicorn-Kanchana, 1993]










*Alexander Scriabin
Allegro appassionato op.4* (1888-92)
*Deux Nocturnes op.5* (1890)
*Prelude & Nocturne for the left hand op.9* (1894-1900)
*Trois Morceaux op.45* (1904), *op.49* (1905), *op.52* (1907)
*Quatre Morceaux op.51* (1906-7), *op.56* (1907)
*Deux Morceaux op.57* (1908), *op.59* (1910)
*Deux Danses op.73* (1914) 
Maria Lettberg [Capriccio, 2008]


----------



## bharbeke

Shostakovich Symphony No. 15 with Bernard Haitink and the Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra

I love how this starts with just one type of instrument and then expands. It sometimes feels like the composers of symphonies want the entire orchestra to be involved most of the time. It can be just as effective to spotlight certain parts of the orchestra at key points and save the full power for when it is needed. I was only half paying attention to this recording as it played, but I could tell that the piece is good, and I want to hear it again, either by the same group or a different one.


----------



## Xenakiboy

Balthazar said:


> *Debussy ~ Images*
> 
> Arturo Benedetti Michelangeli at the piano.


I love the Images! One of the best set (of images) in my opinion! :tiphat:


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Robert Simpson, Symphony No. 1*

I haven't reached an opinion on the piece yet, but being into the second movement, I'm noticing the engineering is well done.


----------



## D Smith

Schoenberg: Violin Concerto. Hahn/Salonen/Swedish Radio Symphony. Coming to the defense of one of the most compelling and, yes, beautiful violin concertos I've heard. Fabulous performance and very recommended.


----------



## senza sordino

Corelli Violin Sonatas 1-12, I followed along with my new sheet music. Pavlo Beznosiuk Baroque embellishments are wonderful, not notated in my sheet music.
View attachment 86144


My new disk of Mendelssohn's violin concerto and octet. This disk is terrific, I listened to it twice this weekend 
View attachment 86145


Debussy, Ravel, Zemlinsky no 2, Toldrá Vistes al mar (with narrator in Spanish. This music is delightful) and Turina Oración del torero 20th Century String Quartets
View attachment 86146


My new CD: Prokofiev Sonata for solo violin, sonata for two violins, Schnittke Praeludium in memory of Shostakovich and Shostakovich Violin Sonata
View attachment 86147


And my new disk of Shostakovich's Symphonies 5, 8 and 9. And Suite from Hamlet. This disk is riveting.
View attachment 86148


----------



## Xenakiboy

:kiss:




I could say I have a dirty love for waltz's and Shosty was great at them! :lol: :tiphat:


----------



## zhopin




----------



## bejart

Louis Spohr (1784-1859): String Quartet No.20 in A Minor, Op.74, No.1

New Budapest Quartet: Andras Kiss and Ferenc Balogh, violins -- Laszlo Barsony, viola -- Karoly Botvay, cello


----------



## Xenakiboy

Amazingly amazing Symphony by Mr Schittke that has everything you'd hope from a Schittke symphony with bonus Xenakian sound-masses around the orchestra at times! Scarily brilliant work!!!  :tiphat:






Then there's the beautiful choral parts!


----------



## Xenakiboy

Mauricio Kagel - Opus 1.991 (for Orchestra)


----------



## Guest

I listened to the Liszt recital today. Even more flame-throwing than the Chopin, which stands to reason. He seems to be channeling Horowitz and Cziffra in adding a few extra bits here and there to make them even more virtuosic. In the white-hot heat of the moment, he hits a clinker or two, but they don't seem to bother his Moscow audience since they erupt into fervent applause and cheers before some of the pieces fully end! I would love to see this guy in concert sometime.


----------



## Weston

*Some pieces related only in that they are non-orchestral*

*Brahms: Fantasies, Op. 116, Nos. 1-7 (complete)*
Gerhard Oppitz, piano










These are great pieces. I don't know why I used to think Brahms' piano music is murky. Intermezzo in E major, Op. 116/4 is particularly appealing to me tonight and the Intermezzo in E minor, Op. 116/5 almost creeps into Debussy territory.

*Moeran: String Quartet No. 1 in A minor *
Vanbrugh Quartet










Reminding quite a bit of Vaughan Williams, more so than other Moeran works I've heard. Usually he has his own individual sound world, but since I like Vaughn Williams it's no problem for Moeran to sound like him once in a while.

*William Sterndale Bennett : Piano Sonata, Op. 46, "The Maid of Orleans"*
Ilona Prunyl, piano










It sounds like what it is, okay to pretty good piano music from the mid-nineteenth century. He is achieving a variety of tone colors out of the piano, but many of the melodies are concealed in chromatic noodling, Franz Liszt fashion. On the plus side it's not rubato-ed to death. (As I write I'm finding movements 3 and 4 pretty tasty after all that.)


----------



## Pugg

​
*Ginastera*:
Estancia - dance suite, Op. 8a
Variaciones concertantes Op. 23
Harp Concerto, Op. 25

Magdalena Barrera (harp)

Orquestra Ciudad de Granada, Josep Pons


----------



## Pugg

George O said:


> Denis Gaultier (1597 or 1603-1672): La Rethoriqve des Dievx, suites pour le luth, I. II. XII.
> 
> Hopkinson Smith, lute
> 
> on Astrée (France), from 1976
> 
> 5 stars


Looks like my garden :tiphat:


----------



## Pugg

Kontrapunctus said:


> I listened to the Liszt recital today. Even more flame-throwing than the Chopin, which stands to reason. He seems to be channeling Horowitz and Cziffra in adding a few extra bits here and there to make them even more virtuosic. In the white-hot heat of the moment, he hits a clinker or two, but they don't seem to bother his Moscow audience since they erupt into fervent applause and cheers before some of the pieces fully end! I would love to see this guy in concert sometime.


Don't we all from time to time ? 
I am sold can I pass on the bill? :lol:


----------



## Pugg

​
*Tchaikovsky*: Symphony No. 5 in E minor, Op. 64
Tchaikovsky: The Voyevoda, Op. 78 (Symphonic Ballad)


----------



## Guest

Pugg said:


> Don't we all from time to time ?
> I am sold can I pass on the bill? :lol:


LOL. I hope you like it. He's old school--plays with tons of intensity and personality. I can imagine some might think he's a bit over the top, but if you like old Horowitz and Cziffra, you should like him.


----------



## Pugg

Kontrapunctus said:


> LOL. I hope you like it. He's old school--plays with tons of intensity and personality. I can imagine some might think he's a bit over the top, but if you like old Horowitz and Cziffra, you should like him.


I just bought it, €19.00 delivered to my door .


----------



## Pugg

​*Chopin; Nocturnes.* ( disc 1)
Daniel Barenboim


----------



## tortkis

Music from the Peterhouse Partbooks, volume 2 - Blue Heron / Scott Metcalfe (2012)









Nicholas Ludford (c1490-1557): Missa Regnum mundi
Sarum plainchant · Proper for the Feast of Saint Margaret
Richard Pygott (c1485-1549): Salve regina


----------



## KenOC

Shostakovich Symphony No. 5, Andris Nelsons with the Bostoners from his ongoing DSCH cycle. A real contender.


----------



## Xenakiboy

KenOC said:


> Shostakovich Symphony No. 5, Andris Nelsons with the Bostoners from his ongoing DSCH cycle. A real contender.


Looks like a lot of us are having a Shostakovich week! :lol: :tiphat:


----------



## Guest

KenOC said:


> Shostakovich Symphony No. 5, Andris Nelsons with the Bostoners from his ongoing DSCH cycle. A real contender.


I've been waiting 18 days for this set to arrive from England, and that was well before Brexit!


----------



## Guest

Pugg said:


> I just bought it, €19.00 delivered to my door .


Please report back.


----------



## Xenakiboy

Stravinsky - Symphony Of Psalms :angel:

(Conducted by Lucas Foss)


----------



## Pugg

​*Spohr*: 
Mass Op. 54
Psalms Op. 85

Dietrich Knothe

Rundfunkchor Berlin, Michael Glaeser


----------



## Xenakiboy




----------



## JosefinaHW

Maria Callas (1923-1977), _Callas Sings Operatic Arias_, Philharmonia Orchestra, Tullio Serafin 1954-1955 Digital remastering 2014






Francesco Cilea (1866-1950)
Adriana Lecouvreur
1. Ecco: respiro appena. Io son l'umile ancella (Act I)
2. Poveri fiori (Act IV)

Umberto Giordano (1867-1948)
Andrea Chénier
3. La mamma morta (Act III)

Alfredo Catalani (1854-1893)
La Wally
4. Ebben? ne andrò lontana (Act I)

Arrigo Boito (1842-1918)
Mefistofele
5. L'altra notte in fondo al mare (Act III)

Gioachino Rossini (1792-1868)
Il barbiere di Siviglia
6. Una voce poco fa (Act I)

Giacomo Meyerbeer (1791-1864)
Dinorah
7. Ombra leggera (Aria dell'ombra) (Act II)

Léo Delibes (1836-1891)
Lakmé
8. Dov'è l'indiana bruna? (Aria delle campanelle) (Act II)

Giuseppe Verdi (1813-1901)
I vespri siciliani
9. Mercé, dilette amiche (Act V)


----------



## Xenakiboy

Bartok - 44 Duos :tiphat:

My love for this man's music is so deep, such a huge influence and inspiration! along with my saviour Xenakis!


----------



## Pugg

​*Massenet: Werther*

_Alfredo Kraus (Werther), Tatiana Troyanos (Charlotte)_, Christine Barbaux (Sophie), Matteo Manuguerra (Albert), Jules Bastin (Le Bailli), Jean-Philippe Lafont (Johann), Philip Langridge (Schmidt), Lynda Richardson (Kätchen), Michael Lewis (Brühlmann)

London Philharmonic Orchestra, Michel Plasson



> "Two magnetic Spanish principals come together with consummate style and volatility on this 1979 recording under Michel Plasson: Werther was the great Alfredo Kraus's signature role, and at over 50 he still exudes youthful fervour in spades. Tatiana Troyanos captures all of Charlotte's maternal warmth and barely-restrained passions like no-one else I've ever heard on disc." Katherine Cooper, Presto Classical, April 2014


----------



## Xenakiboy

Another reason why the Zodiac melodies of Stockhausen are one of my favourite things!


----------



## Xenakiboy




----------



## Guest

CD9 Gute laune mit Haydn.


----------



## Pugg

​*Chopin: Yevgeny Sudbin *

Fantasia in F minor, Op. 49
Nocturne No. 7 in C sharp minor, Op. 27 No. 1
Nocturne No. 13 in C minor, Op. 48 No. 1
Mazurka No. 7 in F minor, Op. 7 No. 3
Mazurka No. 23 in D major, Op. 33 No. 2
Mazurka No. 25 in B minor, Op. 33 No. 4
Ballade No. 3 in A flat major, Op. 47
Mazurka No. 17 in B flat minor, Op. 24 No. 4
Mazurka No. 32 in C sharp minor, Op. 50 No. 3
Nocturne No. 16 in E flat major, Op. 55 No. 2
Ballade No. 4 in F minor, Op. 52

Sudbin:À la minute (a paraphrase on Chopin's Waltz in D flat major, Op. 64, No. 1)


----------



## Pugg

*Agitato ;Tamas Palfalvi*​Araia:Cadrò, ma qual si mira
Dubrovay:Trumpet Concerto No. 3
Erickson, R:Kryl
Handel:Water Music Suite No. 2 in D major, HWV349

Telemann:Quintet (Sinfonia spirituosa) in D major TWV 44:1, for trumpet, 2 violins, viola & b.c.
Vivaldi:
Agitata infido flatu (from Juditha Triumphans)

Tamas Palfalvi (trumpet)

Franz Liszt Chamber Orchestra


----------



## Badinerie

Its been a crazy few months, Im trying to find time for more music appreciation but its not easy. Rather optimistically I fetched this Beethoven Symphonies LP set out of the music room. Its Bohm, Its beautiful, its early 70's and Symphony No 1 on the turntable right now!


----------



## bejart

JS Bach: Orchestral Suite No.2 in B Minor, BWV 1067

Neville Marriner leading the Academy of St.Martin-in-the-Fields -- William Bennett, flute


----------



## Pugg

​*Brahms*: _Piano Concerto No. 1 in D minor, Op. 15_

Variations on a theme by Haydn for orchestra, Op. 56a 'St Anthony Variations'

*Cédric Tiberghien (piano)*

BBC Symphony Orchestra, Jirí Belohlávek


----------



## Biwa

"Le Roi Danse"

Jean-Baptiste Lully, Jacques Cordier, Michel Lambert, Robert Cambert

Céline Scheen (soprano)
Musica Antiqua Köln
Reinhard Goebel (conductor)


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mozart: Dame Kiri Te Kanawa.*
Exsultate Jubilate et al.


----------



## Pugg

​*Verdi: Attila*
_Raimondi-Deutekom-Milnes-Bergonzi_

Royal Philharmonic Orchestra/ Lamberto Gardelli


----------



## Marinera

Pugg said:


> ​*Brahms*: _Piano Concerto No. 1 in D minor, Op. 15_
> 
> Variations on a theme by Haydn for orchestra, Op. 56a 'St Anthony Variations'
> 
> *Cédric Tiberghien (piano)*
> 
> BBC Symphony Orchestra, Jirí Belohlávek


Last week I tried to listen to this piano concerto, but after two phone calls and only halfway through the first movement, I just gave up. So much music, so little time.


----------



## schigolch




----------



## Easy Goer

Sibelius, Tchaikovsky & Glazunov Violin Concertos. Jascha Heifetz.


----------



## Dr Johnson

Symphony No. 2, 'Antar'


----------



## Conglomerate




----------



## Mahlerian

Schoenberg: Two Songs op. 1, Eight Songs op. 6
Konrad Jarnot, Melanie Diener, Urs Liska









Schoenberg's first opus comprised two very complex (eg the first song's refrain is accompanied differently every single time) ultra-Romantic songs, while the latter opus, which would be followed by the D minor String Quartet, is already bursting into expressionism.

Shostakovich: Suite from Hamlet, Symphony No. 8 in C minor
Boston Symphony Orchestra, cond. Nelsons









Very well-recorded and the interpretation highlights many of the contrapuntal appearances of important motifs, but I still have my reservations about this work in general. It's far better than the Seventh Symphony and I'd place it easily above the Tenth as well, but some parts of the first and third movements especially seem like only so much added filler.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Shostakovich part six - Dmitri bends to the wind (sort of...).

_Four Romances to Words by A. Pushkin_ for voice and piano op.46 (1936-37), _Four Romances to Words by A. Pushkin_ - version for bass and string orchestra [nos. 1, 2 and 3 arranged by composer, no.4 posthumously arranged by G. McBurney] op.46C (1936-37), Symphony no.5 in D-minor op.47 (1937), _Elegy_ and _Polka_ for string quartet op.30B [alternatively designated as op.36] (1931), String Quartet no.1 in C op.49 (1938), Fragments from the _Maxim Film Trilogy_ for orchestra and chorus op.50A [arr. by L. Atovmian] (1938) and Music from the film _The Man With a Gun_ op.53 (1938):






































Apologies for the size of the fourth image - unable to expand.


----------



## omega

*Dvorak*
_Symphony No.1 "The Bells of Zlonice"_
Staatskapelle Berlin | Otmar Suitner








*Nielsen*
_Symphony No.5_
Göteborgs Symfoniker | Neeme Järvi


----------



## Vronsky

*Bach: Cello Suite No.1 (Maisky) | Chopin: Nocturnes 1-10 (Arrau)*










Johann Sebastian Bach: Cello Suite No.1 in G major
Mischa Maisky










Frédéric Chopin: Nocturnes 1-10 (CD 4)
Claudio Arrau


----------



## DavidA

Arrived today - a late Father's Day gift.

Samson Francois plays Ravel!


----------



## Badinerie

A break from the Beethoven set. Schubert lp.


----------



## Xenakiboy

Listening to Bartok's The Wooden Prince!

Gee, haven't listened to this in a few months. Like any Bartok, I love it. This is another work I've overplayed a lot in the past (alongside Bartok's other two stageworks) 
This is still a damn good work, underrated ballet score for sure! 
Off to my 5th day of work today and looks like it'll be a Bartok day! :tiphat:


----------



## TurnaboutVox

*Benjamin Britten 
Nocturne (Op. 60)*
Peter Pears, tenor; London Symphony Orchestra, cond. Benjamin Britten
[Decca, 1993; rec. 1953]










*
Serenade for tenor, horn and strings, op.31*
Peter Pears; Dennis Brain; BBC Symphony Orchestra, John Hollingsworth
[BBC, 2006; Live recording, 1953]


----------



## Xenakiboy

Listening to the Wooden Prince a second time this morning! :lol:


----------



## Guest

I started with the 5th--great performance and sound.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Delius, Dance Rhapsody No. 1, The Song of the High Hills*

I think these two pieces are in mono. Nonetheless, I really like Beecham's way with the music of Delius.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

*György Ligeti
Sonata for viola*
Susanne van Els, viola
*Lux aeterna, for 16 unaccompanied voices
Fantasies (3) for 16 voices (text: Friedrich Holderlin)*
Cappella Amsterdam, Daniel Reuss
*
Robert Heppener
Im Gestein, for mixed choir, percussion & string quartet
Libera me, Domine (Gregorian repertoire), for chorus *
Cappella Amsterdam, Daniel Reuss
[HM, 2008]

This is a marvellous disc - I defy anyone to listen and then argue that this isn't accessible and attractive music.


----------



## KirbyH

Today, just a single work is on my playlist:









I'm chafing just a bit at myself - I had not heard Abbado's sumptuous Mahler 8 before today, and man oh man how I regret that decision. I'm bowled over by the outset, for the Berlin Phil proclaims itself with might and a will to make this the one to hear. I poo-poo those who say that this orchestra doesn't retain its famous "Klang" or refer to it as en enlarged chamber orchestra - it's a silly and backwards comment if I've ever heard one. There is nothing small-sounding about this group of musicians, not in the least. I will say that the tone is sharper, brighter, but no less full than when Karajan led them. Call it an eye-catching metallic as to a dark, matte finish. DG's 4D punch-in-the-gut sonics put most everyone else to shame, including my longtime favorite of Tennstedt leading the London Philharmonic on EMI. You're surrounded by chorus and orchestra here, or so it seems anyway. Everyone here sings beyond well, by the way. Have no fear of the text not being done justice and listen to this one with the idea that you won't need another.


----------



## bejart

Joseph Boulogne Chevalier de St.George (ca.1745-1799): Violin Concerto in A Major. Op.5, No.2

Frantisek Preisler Jr conducting the Pilsen Philharmonic Orchestra -- Miroslav Vilimec, violin


----------



## Weston

*Holst: Indra, Op. 13*
JoAnn Falletta / Ulster Orchestra










Wow! No way can we think of this one as a white elephant.  It's just about as rousing as The Planets. I especially love the moving soft horn harmonies just before the grand finale. Wanting to absorb it more I hit replay and listened again. This is a sadly neglected tone poem that should be more in the repertoire.

*Mendelssohn: Violin Concerto in D minor*
Peter Kovacs / Jeno Nyari / Mendelssohn Strings










Pretty good as violin concertos go and not as frenetic as some of Mendelssohn's work. The strings sound a little brittle or shrill in this recording to me. I often find this to be true on the Hungaraton label.

*Piston: Symphony No. 4*
Gerard Schwarz / Seattle Symphony










Almost instantly recognizable as American after listening to the other two works tonight, though I can't put my finger on what it is exactly that makes it so. It's something about the rhythm and intervals. It's mostly upbeat, rhythmically adventurous and playful. It makes me feel good. This recording is pretty good too for Naxos, featuring heart stopping bass drum and generous brass artillery.


----------



## opus55

Haydn: Symphonies Nos. 61 - 63
Austro-Hungarian Haydn Orchestra
Adam Fischer


----------



## bejart

Giovanni Battista Viotti (1755-1824): String Quartet No.4 in E Flat

L'Arte del Suono: Lola Bobesco and Jean-Michel Defalque, violins -- Dominique Huybrechts, viola -- Sylvie Mariage, cello


----------



## Balthazar

*Chopin ~ Ballades*

Andrei Gavrilov at the piano.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Dvorák*: The Water Goblin / My Home / Noonday Witch / The Hussite
+ The Golden Spinning Wheel

I. Kertész / LSO. 1970


----------



## opus55

Massenet: Cendrillon


----------



## Pugg

opus55 said:


> Massenet: Cendrillon


A true fairy tale .:tiphat:


----------



## Pugg

*La Stupenda*



*Dame Joan Sutherland* ; Arias am mad scenes .:tiphat:


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mozart*: Sonatas K 281 & 310, Fantasia K 397, Variations on "Salve tu, Domine" K 398


----------



## senza sordino

My last post for a few weeks. I've been working in my empty classroom and because there are no students around I've cranked up the volume to 11. And since I will not be listening to much classical music for the next few weeks, today I picked this and that from my iPod.

Dvořák American Quartet, Tchaikovsky String Quartet no 1, Borodin String Quartet no 2
View attachment 86168


Dvorak Symphony no 6
View attachment 86169


Sibelius Symphony no 5
View attachment 86170


Sibelius Symphony no 7
View attachment 86171


And for the second day in a row. Shostakovich Symphony no 5. This is a powerful performance and superb sound.
View attachment 86172

My local orchestra that I play with performed this piece over a decade ago. It's a challenge for a local amateur group, and it was quite exciting. I think I had the second best seat in the house. The conductor has the best seat, and I was the inside player of the first desk of the second violins, right under the conductor. I got a good balance of cellos, violas and first violins, with the winds and brass are right behind. Very exciting.


----------



## Pugg

images hosting

*Strauss, R: Die Frau ohne Schatten*

Hildegard Behrens (Die Färberin), Julia Varady (Die Kaiserin), Plácido Domingo (Der Kaiser), José van Dam (Barak), Reinhild Runkel (Die Amme), Sumi Jo (Stimme des Falken)

Vienna Philharmonic Orchestra, Georg Solti


----------



## Pugg

​*Mahler; Symphony no 3*
Jard van Nes / Bernard Haitink


----------



## bejart

Giuseppe Tartini (1697-1770): Violin Concerto in G Major, D.74

Giovanni Guglielmo on violin with L'Arte dell'Arco


----------



## Pugg

​*Rachmaninov*: Piano concerto no 3
Andrei Gavrilov / Riccardo Muti


----------



## Weston

There's something a little off about this portrait of Rachmaninov. ^


----------



## Morimur

Weston said:


> There's something a little off about this portrait of Rachmaninov. ^


'I need my damn smokes!'


----------



## Pugg

​
*Beethoven; Piano concertos 3 & 5*.
Rudolf Serkin / Leonard Bernstein


----------



## Dr Johnson

Concerto for Piano and Orchestra


----------



## Heliogabo

It´s been a wet morning with:










*Water music*
The academy of ancient music lead by Christopher Hogwood


----------



## Conglomerate




----------



## Pugg

*Grieg: Lyric Pieces* (selection)

_Leif Ove Andsnes _(piano)


----------



## Pugg

​
*Puccini: La Bohème*

Robert Merrill (Marcello), Richard Tucker (Rodolfo), Giorgio Tozzi (Colline), Anna Moffo (Mimi), Philip Maero (Schaunard), Adelio Zagonara (Sergente dei doganieri), Mary Costa (Musetta), Giorgio Onesti (Alcindoro), Fernando Corena (Benoit)

Orchestra e Coro del Teatro dell'Opera di Roma, Erich Leinsdorf


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1974 - '76.


----------



## Janspe

I. Stravinsky: Capriccio for piano and orchestra
Yulianna Avdeeva, piano
Orchestre Symphonique de Montréal, led by Kent Nagano


----------



## Vaneyes

Kontrapunctus said:


> I finished listening to this today. Some truly jaw-dropping playing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (I hope he doesn't continue to mimic Uchida's covers!)


Migraine X 2.


----------



## Marinera

^
Very well matched covers


----------



## bejart

Mozart: Divertimento in B Flat, KV 240

Holliger Wind Ensemble: Heinz Holliger and Louise Pellerin, oboes -- Radovan Vlatkovic and Alan Jones, horns -- Klaus Thunemann and Matthew Wilkie, bassoons


----------



## Dr Johnson

Kodaly, Cello Sonata Op. 8


----------



## Scififan

I'm listening to Chopin's _Nocturnes._I have several sets but the ones I most often go back to are the first and last recordings made by Artur Rubenstein. At the moment it's the 1937 set which has a wonderful spontaneity.


----------



## Marinera

Listening bits and pieces from here and there all day, in short intervals.










J.S. Bach - Grumiaux, violin - disc 2 - Partita No. 3

I can't find the picture for the next one, it is a little obscure and an old Chopin album, the label logo doesn't make any sense to me. 
Chopin - Dubravka Tomsic, piano - Nocturnes op. 27/2 in Dflat major, op. 37/1 in G major, op. 37/2 in G minor.









Haydn - Ax, piano - Sonatas Nos. 32, 59 - Disc 2









Rameau - Meyer, piano - roughly, a half of the disc one..


----------



## elgar's ghost

Shostakovich part seven - the USSR go to war twice while in successive years Dmitri is honoured firstly with the Order of the Red Banner of Labour and then with the Stalin Prize 1st Class.

Symphony no.6 in B-minor op.54 (1939), _Suite on Finnish Themes_ for soprano, tenor and small orchestra op.56A (1939), Piano Quintet in G-minor op. 57 (1940), _Ballad of Cordelia_ and _Fool's Songs_ from the music to Shakespeare's play _King Lear_ op.58C (1940) and Symphony no.7 in C op.60 (1941):


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Mahler, Symphony No. 1*

Kyrill Kondrashin. I think he's conducting the Moscow Philharmonic; I can't read Cyrillic.


----------



## Badinerie

Time to squeeze in more Schubert in methinks. with the Splendid A minor quartet D.804


----------



## Dr Johnson

Piano Concerto No. 1


----------



## rspader

Via Spotify


----------



## ShropshireMoose

Malcolm Arnold: Concertino for Oboe and Strings, Op.28a/Fantasy for Solo Oboe, Op.90/Symphony No.9, Op.128 Nicholas Daniel/Bournemouth Symphony Orchestra/Vernon Handley

Malcolm Arnold: Serenade for Small Orchestra, Op.26/Larch Trees, Op.3/Concerto for Viola and Chamber Orchestra, Op.108/Concerto for 28 Players, Op.105 Rivka Golani/London Musici/Mark Stephenson

Debussy: La Mer
Tchaikovsky: Symphony No.5 in E Minor, Op.64 New York Philharmonic-Symphony Orchestra/Serge Koussevitzky

Two more discs from this wonderful set of Malcolm Arnold's music. The works for oboe are an absolute delight (and Nicholas Daniel's playing couldn't be better), I was very moved by the 9th Symphony, and the very long, slow finale (23 minutes, half the total length), was quite incredible. Very simply, yet effectively scored and all the more moving for being so understated, I shall return to this again in the not too distant future (and indeed to much else on this set). The four works for smaller orchestra on the second disc are also very rewarding, Malcolm Arnold is fast becoming a great favourite amongst composers for me.
The Koussevitzky disc of live recordings from Carnegie Hall in 1942 I've championed on here before, but I must reiterate that this performance of "La Mer" is the first one I've heard that does everything just as I feel I'd like to do it myself were I a conductor, and the Tchaikovsky 5th is one of the most compelling accounts of this much recorded score that I've ever heard, highly recommended, and in pretty good sound for its day too.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

*Schubert
String Quintet in C, D.956*
The Alban Berg Quartet, Heinrich Schiff [EMI, 1983]

Initial impressions confirm that this is a 'gutsy' account of the string quintet, but it is not as refined or as poignant to my ears as the Chilingirian Quartet with Jennifer Ward Clarke on CfP, which is the version I've had on LP since my student days. I guess the problem is, as usual, that I am just very used to that version and to my ears it's 'how it should be played'. So more listening is needed before I come to any judgement.


----------



## Xenakiboy

I'm now listening to some of J.S. Bach's Violin Partitas while waiting for my bus to work! :tiphat:


----------



## Guest

Xenakiboy said:


> I'm now listening to some of J.S. Bach's Violin Partitas while waiting for my bus to work! :tiphat:


Feel free not to believe this, but when I was on the bus to work this morning that's what I was listening to! (Arthur Grumiaux).


----------



## Guest

BK1 No.1-12. Beautifully played and recorded.


----------



## Balthazar

*Ustvolskaya ~ The Piano Sonatas*

Oleg Malov plays the six sonatas, composed between 1947 and 1988.


----------



## Xenakiboy

dogen said:


> Feel free not to believe this, but when I was on the bus to work this morning that's what I was listening to! (Arthur Grumiaux).


Wow, that's amazing! I'm still listening to it now! I'm a bit early this morning :lol:


----------



## Mahlerian

Mozart: Idomeneo
Francisco Araiza, Suzanne Mentzer, Barbara Hendricks, Roberta Alexander, Bavarian Radio Symphony and Choir, cond. Davis









Mozart's first operatic masterpiece was this opera seria. Taut, dramatic, and adventurous both in harmony and use of dramatic form, Idomeneo has gained a foothold in the repertoire in recent decades after two centuries of neglect. Numbers are merged into recitative, both secco and accompanied, and the chorus has a prominent role throughout. Everything, especially in Act III, propels the drama forward to the work's deus ex machina (in the traditional sense) resolution.


----------



## Guest

Varèse
Deserts


...courtesy of youtube...


----------



## pmsummer

CHAMBER MUSIC
_Sonatas, Trio Sonatas, Quartets_
*Georg Philipp Telemann*
The Amsterdam Baroque Soloists
Ton Koopman - director

_Erato_


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Mahler, Symphony No. 4*

The first movement Kondrashin's 3rd was wild, so I'm a little surprised the second movement in this one doesn't have more bite. Oh, well, it sounds lovely anyway.


----------



## Guest

...more tubing...

Feldman
Rothko Chapel


----------



## bejart

Johannes Sperger (1750-1812): Symphony No.21 in G Minor

Werner Ehrhardt directing L'Arte del Mondo


----------



## pmsummer

EL AIRE SE SERENA
_Music from the Courts and Cathedrals of 16th-Century Spain_
*Seldom Sene*[/B] - recorder quintet

_Brilliant_


----------



## Vaneyes

Violin & Cello concerti, recorded 1963 - '73.


----------



## zhopin

*Rachmaninoff*: Piano Concerto No. 2 & Rhapsody on a Theme of Paganini
Chicago Symphony Orchestra
Pianist: Arthur Rubinstein
Conducted by Fritz Reiner


----------



## Conglomerate




----------



## Vronsky

*Boccherini: Complete Guitar Quintets (Roselli)*










Luigi Boccherini: Complete Guitar Quintets (CD 1)
Quintet for guitar & strings in D minor, G. 445
Quintet for guitar & strings in B flat major, G. 447
Quintet for guitar & strings in D major, G. 449
Quintet for guitar & strings in G major, G. 450
La Magnifica Comunità *·* Eros Roselli


----------



## Weston

Weston said:


> There's something a little off about this portrait of Rachmaninov. ^





Morimur said:


> 'I need my damn smokes!'


It's just that he appears to be almost smiling. Did he ever actually do that? I almost didn't recognize him.


----------



## Weston

*Music From the Middle Paleotonic Era*

*Beethoven: Eleven Bagatelles, Op. 119 *
Susan Kagan, piano










Beethoven's equivalent of the short short story or flash fiction. One of these is eleven seconds long.

*Haydn: String Quartet No. 63 in B-Flat Major, Op. 76, No. 4, Hob.III:78, "Sunrise"*
Festetics Quartet










Eventually I'll get through all these! Every one has been a joy so far. This one incorporates what must have been some of the earliest spatial effects in music with an arpeggio tossed back and forth between the two violins in the finale movement. And the very last chord is a bit of a shocker, seemingly minor for no apparent reason. It sounds dissonant in this context.

*Schubert: Four Impromptus, Op. 142, D 935*
Jeno Jando, piano










It's immediately apparent how much more melody focused Schubert is compared to the Beethoven and Haydn I heard earlier. I tend to lean toward more motivic development (in classical music anyway) but can appreciate a flowing meandering melody also. Schubert certainly doesn't mind abrupt modulations in places you least expect them!

The loud riding lawn mower next door is in a different key however. Now I want to hear some Ives. :-/


----------



## KenOC

Who was it that said Rachmaninoff's "whole face was a frown"? Can't find that anywhere...


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Robert Simpson, Symphony No. 1*

I can't figure out why the used bookstore/CD store only charged 25 cents for this. I'm not complaining; I just don't understand why.


----------



## Mahlerian

KenOC said:


> Who was it that said Rachmaninoff's "whole face was a frown"? Can't find that anywhere...


Wasn't it Stravinsky who referred to him as a "six-foot scowl"?


----------



## bejart

Johann Nepomuk Hummel (1778-1837): Flute Sonata in G Major, Op.2, No.2

Lise Daoust, flute -- Carmen Picard, piano


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Heinichen, Concerto in C*

Reinhard Goebel and Musica Aitiqua Koln.


----------



## D Smith

Beethoven: Symphony 6. Walter/Columbia Symphony. What a fine recording this is and still holds up well after all these years. Recommended.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mozart; Piano Quartets 1 &2*
Melos Quartet


----------



## opus55

Bizet: Carmen, Act II
_
Larmore|Moser|Gheorghiu|Ramey
Chor der Bayerischen Staatsoper|Udo Mehrpohl
Bayerisches Staatsorchester|Giuseppe Sinopoli_


----------



## Guest

No.8 today. Not as lacerating as the Mravinsky/Leningrad recording (what is?), but it's still quite powerful and well recorded. The level seems a little low to me, so I have to turn it up for suitable impact.


----------



## Heliogabo

Mahlerian said:


> Wasn't it Stravinsky who referred to him as a "six-foot scowl"?


Yes he was:

http://www.classicfm.com/discover/music/composer-insults/rachmaninov/


----------



## Pugg

​
*Vivaldi*:Gloria in D major, RV589
Magnificat, RV611
ed. Malipiero

_Teresa Berganza & Lucia Valentini Terrani (mezzos)
_
New Philharmonia Chorus & Orchestra, _Riccardo Muti_


----------



## Conglomerate




----------



## OldFashionedGirl

_On Spotify:_







*Bartók *- Violin Concerto no. 2
Sonata for Solo Violin
Yehundi Menuhim violin.

I said to myself that I wouldn't listen Bartók's second violin concerto in a long time, but I can't help it.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mahler; Symphony no 7*
Sir Georg Solti.


----------



## Pugg

​
PETER TCHAIKOVSKY; Symphony No. 6 in B minor, op. 74 "Pathétique"
RALPH VAUGHAN WILLIAMS; Symphony No. 4 in F minor


----------



## Xenakiboy

Of course you know why too!


----------



## Xenakiboy

Marvelous!! :tiphat:


----------



## Pugg

*Vinyl*

​
*Puccini: Turandot*

_Birgit Nilsson (Turandot), Franco Corelli (Calaf)_, Renata Scotto (Liù), Renata Scotto (Liù), (Timur), Guido Mazzini (Ping), Franco Ricciardi (Pang), Piero De Palma (Pong), Angelo Mercuriali (L'imperatore Altoum), Giuseppe Morresi (Un mandarino)

Coro Del Teatro Dell'Opera Di Roma, Orchestra Del Teatro Dell'Opera Di Roma, Francesco Molinari Pradelli


----------



## Xenakiboy

First Xenakis piece I've listened to in 6 days! (I'm trying to not over-listen to my idol, which is way too easy for me. It's been a hard week in that regard, I almost listened to him multiple times! :lol

I feel like a bit of Keqrops!! :tiphat:


----------



## Guest

Listen to this masterly played album.:angel:


----------



## Pugg

​
*Leburn; Oboe concertos*. (vol 2)

Oboe Concerto No. 3 in C major
Oboe Concerto No. 6 in F major
Oboe Concerto No. 5 in C major

_Bart Schneemann _(oboe)

Radio Chamber Orchestra, Jan Willem de Vriend


----------



## Pugg

​
*Transcriptions & Paraphrases for Piano (arr. F. Noack)
*
Liadov:The Enchanted Lake, Op. 62
Rachmaninov:Aleko: suite
Rimsky Korsakov:
Scheherazade, Op. 35
Tchaikovsky:Swan Lake, Op. 20 Suite

Florian Noack (piano)


----------



## Rtnrlfy

Lovely solo mandolin, but a reminder of how far I have to go to deliver a decent tremolo of my own :-(


----------



## bejart

Dietrich Buxtehude (ca.1637-1707): Trio Sonata in C Minor, Op.2, No.4

John Holloway, violin -- Jaap ter Linden, viola -- Lars Ulrike Mortensen, harpsichord


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Beethoven, Hammerklavier Sonata*

So far, Solomon's is my favorite interpretation of this piece. I'll adjust to its sound quality for its transcendence.


----------



## Pugg

Next on:

​
_Albinoni/ Vivaldi et al ; Trumpet concerto_s

_Håkan Hardenberger / I Musici _


----------



## Vasks

_Wagner clearly echoes through these_

*Dvorak - Dramtic Overture (Pesek/Marco Polo)
Dvorak - Symphony #3 (Chung/DG)*


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mendelssohn: Symphony No. 2 *in B flat major, Op. 52 'Lobgesang'
Christiane Karg, Christina Landshamer (sopranos) & Michael Schade (tenor)

Chorus & Orchestra of Bavarian Radio, *Pablo Heras-Casado*:tiphat:


----------



## Easy Goer

Moura Lympany - The HMV Recordings 1947-1952.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mayr: Medea in Corinto*

Alastair Miles (Creonte), Raul Gimenez (Egeo), Jane Eaglen (Medea), Bruce Ford (Giasone), Yvonne Kenny (Creusa), Neill Archer (Evandro), Anne Mason (Ismene), Paul Nilon (Tideo)

Philharmonia Orchestra, Geoffrey Mitchell Choir, David Parry



> "The present cast is by no means unworthy of its predecessors, the five leading roles being sung with musical feeling and technical accomplishment. [Eaglen] is well-suited to the modern dramatic-soprano tessitura of her music, the high notes showing up a harder, more worn area of the voice...The voice contrasts effectively with Yvonne Kenny's lighter, more radiantly pointed tone...pointed tone, though that too shares the tendency to sound worn and metallic in the upper register. Both tenors are excellent." Gramophone Magazine, November 1994


----------



## KirbyH

I am not going to pretend like I don't listen to at least three Strauss tone poems a week, because I do:









There is a sense of hugeness in Karajan's last traversal of Strauss's masterpieces that I find to be intoxicating. I'm familiar with many of his analogue readings - most of all the famous '73 Zarathustra - but this box of the digital recordings is a treat through and through. I love the menace of the brass in Till Eulenspiegel (backed by some of the Klang-iest percussion Karajan ever let ride) and the majesty of Zarathrustra. I'd even go so far to say that it's better than the '73 just because the recorded sound hints at Nirvana more than the technology a decade earlier could - but that's just me. (The 59 Zarathustra with Vienna is a whole different beast that I won't elaborate on here.) I'm going to commit high blasphemy and say this: I don't like Karajan's Alpine Symphony. Where he succeeds so well in every other work, I find this work to be far too smooth-edged in his hands. Not to say it isn't brilliantly played - it is - but I much prefer Thielemann with Vienna or Blomstedt with San Francisco on Decca.

I'll throw myself on the heretic's stake now


----------



## regenmusic

Arnold Cooke Symphony #3 In D & Jabez & The Devil - Suite From The Ballet


----------



## rspader

Via Spotify. I had not heard this before. Enjoying it very much.


----------



## Rtnrlfy

Trying not to dance at my desk:


----------



## Heliogabo

Suites 2, 3 & 6


----------



## elgar's ghost

Shostakovich part eight - Dmitri hangs in there...

Piano Sonata no.2 in B-minor op.61 (1942), _Six Romances on Verses by English Poets_ for bass and piano op.62 [Texts: W. Raleigh/R. Burns/W. Shakespeare] (1942), _Igroki (The Gamblers)_ - opera in one act after the play by N. Gogol op.63B (1941-42 inc.), Symphony no.8 in C-minor op.65 (1943) and orchestral fragments from the film _Zoya_ op.64A (1944):


----------



## Guest

This morning Louis Couperin and now in the afternoon The Fledermaus ! Am I flexible or am I not? Just happy wich so many treasures in different packages.:angel:


----------



## KenOC

Beethoven's Symphony No. 2 Op. 36 arranged by the composer for piano trio. Amazingly, it works! Trio Parnassus.


----------



## Vronsky

*Boccherini: Complete Guitar Quintets (Roselli) | Takemitsu: Solo Piano Music (Ogawa)*










Luigi Boccherini: Complete Guitar Quintets (CD 2)
Quintet for guitar & strings in D major, G. 448
Quintet for guitar & strings in E major, G. 446
Quintet for guitar & strings in C major, G. 453
La Magnifica Comunità *·* Eros Roselli










Toru Takemitsu: Rain Tree - The Complete Solo Piano Music of Toru Takemitsu
Noriko Ogawa


----------



## Badinerie

Listening to the Beethoven 4th Symphony from the '72 Bohm set I started t'other day. Headphones though. 
Not sure whats next. Mrs Bad is catching up on her soaps so I have a decent listening window tonight. Oh yeah! First movement just concluded...


----------



## AClockworkOrange

Haydn's Symphonies Nos.48 'Maria Theresia' & 49 'La Passione' performed by Christopher Hogwood & the Academy of Ancient Music.


----------



## Reichstag aus LICHT

I'm listening to a beautifully-played new recording of the _Goldberg Variations_ from Marie Rosa Günter:









This is the first I've heard of this young artist and, on the strength of this performance, I look forward to hearing more.


----------



## Badinerie

This LP was a birthday present when it was Issued. Remastered on 180 gsm Vinyl.

I dare'nt mention her name though....


----------



## Reichstag aus LICHT

Weston said:


> He appears to be smiling. Did he ever actually do that?


His doppelgänger, being a witty chap, used to smile more often I daresay:










Noël Coward and Sergei Rachmaninov... separated at birth?


----------



## Xenakiboy

Now right now but when I get back from work I intend to listen to Kraanerg by Xenakis on my stereo, it's the St-x ensemble recording. It'll be my 2nd Xenakis piece after banning myself from listening to him for 6 days! :lol:


----------



## Janspe

F. Schubert: String Quartet in D minor, D.810
L. van Beethoven: String Quartet in F minor, Op. 95
played by the Emerson String Quartet
Studio recording from May 1987


----------



## KenOC

Haydn's Op. 50 "Prussian" Quartets, all six of them. Tokyo String Quartet. Outstanding, or course.


----------



## ShropshireMoose

Malcolm Arnold: Clarinet Concerto No.2, Op.115 (Michael Collins)/Horn Concerto No.1, Op.11 (Richard Watkins)/Flute Concerto No.2, Op.111 (Karen Jones)/Concerto for Piano Duet and Strings, Op.32 (David Nettle and Richard Markham) London Musici/Mark Stephenson

Malcolm Arnold: 4 Scottish Dances, Op.59/Little Suites for Brass Band No.1, Op.80/No.2 Op.93/English Dances, Op.27 and 33/Cornish Dances, Op.91/Fantasy for Brass Band, Op.114a/The Padstow Lifeboat - March, Op.94 Grimethorpe Colliery Band/Elgar Howarth/Sir Malcolm Arnold (Padstow Lifeboat)

Brahms: Violin Sonatas No.1 in G, Op.78/No.2 in A, Op.100 Alan Loveday/Leonard Cassini

The final two discs from this magnificent Arnold box. I was particularly taken with the Concerto for Piano Duet and Strings, what a fine work it is, I will encore it afore bed this evening! The rest is all good too, the various dances work well arranged for brass band, and the original works are superb. I've always had a soft spot for the Padstow Lifeboat March, and this is the first time I've had a recording of it, it will be played many times!! 
A newly acquired LP of Alan Loveday and Leonard Cassini in superb performances of the first two violin sonatas by Brahms. Loveday seems to me to have been criminally neglected by record companies, the discs I have of him playing solo works were all made for very small concerns in the 1960s, and seemingly nothing since. Outrageous, he is, to my ears, one of the great violinists of the second half of the 20th century. No question.


----------



## deprofundis

Im lisening to my lastest purchase Adam de la Halle : Le Jeu de robin et marion on naxos, i heard chansons and motets of de la Halle on a better cd, but this cd his interresting very theatrical , naxos claim it was the first opera...


----------



## KenOC

Some very enjoyable Bottesini display pieces for the bull fiddle. Played here by Rick Stotijin, partnered by the Amsterdam Sinfonietta.


----------



## pmsummer

HAMBURGER RATSMUSIK
_Consort Music c.1600_
*William Brade*
Hespèrion XX
Jordi Savall - director, viola da gamba_

Deutsche Harmonia Mundi_


----------



## Balthazar

*Bruckner ~ Symphony No. 3*

Jaap van Zweden leads the Netherlands Radio Philharmonic Orchestra.


----------



## George O

Bohuslav Martinu (1890-1959)

Piano Sonata No. 1 (1954)

Etudes and Polkas, Books I, II, III (1945)

Radoslav Kvapil, piano

on BIS (Sweden; mfg in West Germany), from 1984

5 stars


----------



## bejart

Beethoven: Overture to "The Creatures of Prometheus", Op.43

Kurt Masur conducting the Gewandhausorchester Leipzig


----------



## D Smith

Brahms: Double Concerto Kremer/Maisky/Bernstein/Vienna. Yes, it's true I love this piece; why not? (I like Bolero too). This is a genial performance led by Bernstein and perfectly fine as far as it goes, but not my favourite. That belongs to the 1948 recording by Toscanini with Mischakoff and Miller as soloists- passion, energy; it really grabs you.


----------



## Morimur

pmsummer said:


> HAMBURGER RATSMUSIK
> _Consort Music c.1600_
> *William Brade*
> Hespèrion XX
> Jordi Savall - director, viola da gamba_
> 
> Deutsche Harmonia Mundi_


Hamburger Ratmeat - delicious!


----------



## KenOC

R. Strauss dies and goes to heaven (or imagines same), courtesy of HvK and his Berliners. A fine performance!


----------



## pmsummer

SHEHERAZADE, OP.35
_Nikolay Andreyevich Rimsky-Korsakov_
Czech Radio Symphony Bratislava
Ondrej Lenard - conductor

_Naxos_


----------



## opus55

Schubert: Symphony No. 2 in B flat major, D.125
_Boston Symphony Orchestra
Charles Munch_


----------



## Pugg

​
Tchaikovsky: Violin Concerto 
Mendelssohn: Violin Concerto in E minor

Ricci/ Fournet


----------



## Weston

*More works that aren't especially related*

*Goffredo Petrassi: Divertimento in C major *
Francesco La Vecchia / Orchestra Sinfonica di Roma










Scintillating orchestrations put this in league with Respighi yet sounding musically also like a playful Stravinsky, at least in this piece.

[Edit: On second thought, movement 3 is not at all playful but gloriously melancholy, nostalgic, introspective and majestic. I have goose bumps! Hear it somewhere if you can. You may love it!]

*Malcolm Arnold: Symphony No. 5, Op. 74 *
Andrew Penny / National Symphony Orchestra of Ireland










The opening movement is all over the place. Having trouble finding a theme to latch onto I started it over about halfway through to get a better sense of what he's trying to do. It seems to work better for me to focus on short motifs. It seems to hang together better. I enjoyed the process nevertheless and always enjoy Arnold when I hear one of his works. I don't think he sounds like anyone else. Many of his works remind me of film noir soundtracks, but not this one. It's more upbeat. There's a lot of what sounds like a tinkling celeste. The third and fourth movements rock out.

Hard to top that. Also I'm pretty tired. I need a fairly short workhorse piece to end the evenging.

*Respighi: The Fountains of Rome*
Fritz Reiner / Chicago Symphony Orchestra










I can't find an image of this release but it might be the same performance as in the above? But mine is on the BMG label.

Strange how a different conductor than what I'm used to (whoever that was originally) can bring out completely different aspects of a familiar piece. This recording holds up pretty well for 1959!


----------



## Pugg

Traverso said:


> This morning Louis Couperin and now in the afternoon The Fledermaus ! Am I flexible or am I not? Just happy wich so many treasures in different packages.:angel:


Unbeaten, specially the "Gala" all that talk about Gershwin :lol:


----------



## Pugg

D Smith said:


> Brahms: Double Concerto Kremer/Maisky/Bernstein/Vienna. Yes, it's true I love this piece; why not? (I like Bolero too). This is a genial performance led by Bernstein and perfectly fine as far as it goes, but not my favourite. That belongs to the 1948 recording by Toscanini with Mischakoff and Miller as soloists- passion, energy; it really grabs you.


There's a even a thread for the double concerto on this site.:lol:


----------



## tortkis

sfSound @ sfcm 1/25/2014









Wojciech Widłak: All My Angers (2013)
George Cremaschi: Charlotte (2014)
Philip Glass: Two Pages (1968)
Giacinto Scelsi: Kya I-III (1959)
sfSoundGroup: Improvisation (2014)
Iannis Xenakis: Anaktoria (1969)

sfSound: Monica Scott (cello), Ellen Ruth Rose (viola), Kjell Nordeson (percussion), Hadley McCarroll (piano), Brendan Lai-Tong (trombone), Benjamin Kreith (violin), John Ingle (saxophone, garden hose, conductor), Matt Ingalls (clarinet), Tom Dambly (trumpet), George Cremaschi (bass), Mark Clifford (vibraphone), Armando Castellano (horn), Jesse Canterbury (bass clarinet), Kyle Bruckmann (oboe/english horn)


----------



## Pugg

​
*Beethoven; Piano concertos 1& 2*
Alfred Brendel / James Levine


----------



## Xenakiboy

Right now like I said, I'm listening to Kraanerg by Xenakis 








Followed by Synaphai, Dmathean, Antikhthon, Nomos Alpha, Jonchaies, Akea and maybe a few more! :tiphat:


----------



## Pugg

​
*Schubert: Winterreise D911*

_Jonas Kaufmann (tenor), Helmut Deutsch (piano)_
70 minutes of the finest music :tiphat:


----------



## Biwa

Joseph Haydn:	
Symphony No. 31 in D major, Hob. I:31, "Hornsignal"
Symphony No. 70 in D major, Hob. I:70
Symphony No. 101 in D major, Hob. I:101, "The Clock"

Robin Ticciati
Scottish Chamber Orchestra


----------



## Xenakiboy

Currently listening now to Mahler's 8th Symphony

Wow, haven't heard this in a while. Such a beautiful and emotive work!! Shows me once again that Mahler was one of the best symphony composers in my opinion! 

Edit: Part 2 of Mahler's 8th :tiphat:


----------



## Pugg

​
*Rossini: Stabat Mater*

_Katia Ricciarelli, Lucia Valentini-Terrani, _Dalmacio Gonzalez & Ruggero Raimondi

Philharmonia Chorus, Carlo Maria Giulini


----------



## Pugg

​
*Offenbach: Les Contes d'Hoffmann*

_Dame Joan Sutherland (Antonia/Stella/Giulietta/Olympia), Plácido Domingo (Hoffmann)_, Gabriel Bacquier (Coppélius/Dapertutto/Lindorf/Miracle), Huguette Tourangeau (Nicklausse), Hugues Cuénod (Franz)

Suisse Romande Choir & Orchestra, Richard Bonynge



> "Joan Sutherland gives a virtuoso performance in four heroine roles. Impressive in each role ... producing beautiful singing. Domingo gives one of his finest performances on record, and so does Gabriel Bacquier. It is a memorable set in every way." Penguin Guide, 2011 edition


----------



## ShropshireMoose

Smetana: Macbeth and the Witches/Polka in F-sharp/Furiant in A Minor Rudolf Firkusny
Dvorak: Piano Qunitet in A, Op.81 Rudolf Firkusny/Smetana Quartet

A dip into my own archives! This was a broadcast I recorded of a concert given at Abbotsholme School Chapel in October, 1985. Firkusny is second to none in this repertoire, and much the same can be said for the Smetana Quartet, very enjoyable indeed.


----------



## Badinerie

Drifting off on a Friday morning with the redoubtable Eugene Ormandy and the Philadelphia Orchestra.


----------



## zhopin

*Verdi*: Messa da Requiem
Accademia Nazionale di Santa Cecilia
Conducted by Antonio Pappano

Probably my favorite recording for this masterpiece... :tiphat:


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mahler; Symphony no 4*
_Lucia Popp/ Klaus Tennstedt_


----------



## Pugg

​
*Debussy & Poulenc* - Cello Sonatas

Debussy:Cello Sonata

Poulenc:Cello Sonata, Op. 143

Bagatelle in D minor

Serenade

Suite française (d'après Claude Gervaise), FP80

_Jean-Guihen Queyras (cello) & Alexandre Tharaud (piano)_


----------



## bejart

Johann Joachim Quantz (1697-1773): Flute Concerto No.188 in C Major

Balazs Mate directing Aura Musicale with Benedek Csalog on flute


----------



## Pugg

_Berg_:Lyric Suite - for soprano and string quartet

_Wellesz_:Sonnets For Elizabeth Barrett Browning, Op. 52

_Zeisl_:Komm, süsser Tod

arranged for soprano and string quartet by J. Peter Koene

*Renée Fleming* (soprano)

_Emerson String Quartet_


----------



## Vasks

George Dyson...


----------



## AClockworkOrange

*Anton Bruckner: Symphony No.8*
Wilhelm Furtwängler & Berliner Philharmoniker 15-3-1949

A fantastic recording from the *Furtwängler: Complete RIAS Recordings* on the Audite label.

As much as I praise Sergiu Celibidache's distinctive EMI Bruckner recording, his mentor (to use the term loosely) is still the master - in the Eighth. That may be true for Bruckner as a whole where comparison can be made.


----------



## Pugg

SHOSTAKOVICH
Symphony No. 1 in F minor, op. 10 • Symphony No. 6 in B minor, op. 54


----------



## realdealblues

*Alfred Brendel
Complete Philips Recordings
CD59*









*Franz Schubert*
Piano Sonata #17 In D, D. 850
*[Rec. 1973]*
Piano Sonata #18 In G, D. 894
*[Rec. 1972]*

*Gustav Mahler*
Symphony No. 9 in D
*[Rec. 1985]*









*Leonard Bernstein/Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra
*


----------



## D Smith

Brahms: 4 Ballades Op. 10. Glenn Gould. Inspired by another thread. Anyone interested in these early works of Brahms, should check these out; beautiful interpretations. Additional humming included at no extra charge.


----------



## AClockworkOrange

*Dmitri Shostakovich: String Quartets Nos.3 & 4*
The Fitzwilliam String Quartet

Continuing into CD2 of Fitzwilliam String Quartet's cycle of Shostakovich's String Quartets. The quality of interpretation from this ensemble is incredibly consistent, performed with spirit and clarity.

The more of Shostakovich's String Quartets I hear, the more highly I regard them over the Symphonies. That is not to say the Symphonies are lacking as such, simply that the Quartets feel closer to the Composer, more honest if that is appropriate phrase.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Donizetti: Lucie de Lammermoor*

_Natalie Dessay _(Lucie), Roberto Alagna (Edgard), Ludovic Tézier (Henri), Marc Laho (Arthur), Nicolas Cavallier (Raimond), Yves Saelens (Gilbert)

Orchestre & Chœur de l'Opéra National de Lyon, Evelino Pidò (direction)


----------



## Heliogabo

Simply delightful:


----------



## pmsummer

SCATTERED ASHES
_Josquin's Miserere and the Savonarolan Legacy_
*Josquin Des Prez, Giovanni Pierluigi da Palestrina, Orlande de Lassus, Claude Le Jeune, Jean Lhéritier, Nicolas Gombert, Jacobus Clemens Non Papa, William Byrd*
Magnificat
Philip Cave - director

_Linn_


----------



## Boy of many faces

I'm loving the sequence from 3:28 onwards. The part where the strings come out and separate from the bass. It just leaves me wanting more. I wish Handel would have extended this part further!


----------



## George O

Boy of many faces said:


> I'm loving the sequence from 3:28 onwards. The part where the strings come out and separate from the bass. It just leaves me wanting more. I wish Handel would have extended this part further!


Welcome, Boy of many faces.


----------



## Guest

Bought this sealed 180 gram LP yesterday in San Francisco. Still sounds great.


----------



## George O

Frank Martin (1890-1974)

6 Monologues from "Jedermann"
text by Hugo von Hofmannsthal

3 Excerpts from the opera "The Tempest"
text by William Shakespeare

Dietrich Fischer-Dieskau, baritone
Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra / Frank Martin

on Deutsche Gramophone (West Germany), from 1983
previously released 1963


----------



## SixFootScowl

George O said:


> Bohuslav Martinu (1890-1959)
> 
> Piano Sonata No. 1 (1954)
> 
> Etudes and Polkas, Books I, II, III (1945)
> 
> Radoslav Kvapil, piano
> 
> on BIS (Sweden; mfg in West Germany), from 1984
> 
> 5 stars


A very nice stump!


----------



## pmsummer

Boy of many faces said:


> I'm loving the sequence from 3:28 onwards. The part where the strings come out and separate from the bass. It just leaves me wanting more. I wish Handel would have extended this part further!







Welcome indeed!


----------



## Guest

What a joy to listen to this set of quartets,without a doubt The Alban Berg is my favourite quartet


----------



## DavidA

Liszt Totentanz - Nelson Freire nearly burning the keys off the piano! Wow!


----------



## DavidA

Kontrapunctus said:


> Bought this sealed 180 gram LP yesterday in San Francisco. Still sounds great.


A great classic of the gramophone


----------



## ArtMusic




----------



## Xenakiboy

Listening to Kraanerg again before going to my last day of work for the week! :tiphat:


----------



## Morimur

Xenakiboy said:


> Listening to Kraanerg again before going to my last day of work for the week! :tiphat:


Do your colleagues think you're a freak?


----------



## Xenakiboy

Morimur said:


> Do your colleagues think you're a freak?


How am I supposed to know? Never discussed music with them but I'd be shocked if they've ever even heard of Xenakis :lol:


----------



## Xenakiboy

Perhaps it's time for a demystifying composers music thread Morimur?


----------



## pmsummer

HARMONIA ARTIFICIOSA
*Heinrich Ignaz Franz von Biber*
Musica Antiqua Köln
Reinhard Goebel - director/violin_

Archiv_


----------



## Balthazar

*The String Quartets of Debussy, Fauré, and Ravel*

The Quatuor Ebène delivers great performances in excellent sound.


----------



## Vronsky

*Takemitsu: Solo Guitar Music (Halász) | Albéniz & Granados (Pro Arte Guitar Trio)*










Toru Takemitsu: All in Twilight - Complete Music for Solo Guitar
Franz Halász










Isaac Albéniz: Cantos de España
Enrique Granados: Six Spanish Dances & Valses Poeticos
Pro Arte Guitar Trio


----------



## Morimur

Fabulous - like Wagner on PEDs.

_Recommended!_


----------



## bejart

Mozart: Concerto No.22 in E Flat, KV 482

Sir Colin Davis conducting the English Chamber Orchestra -- Alicia de Larrocha, piano


----------



## KenOC

John Adams, Gnarly Buttons. One of my faves.


----------



## pmsummer

LUTE MUSIC, VOL. II
_Lute Suite No. 4 In E Major, BWV 1006a - Chaconne, Prelude, Fugue And Allegro In E Flat Major, BWV 998 - Bouress I and II (From Cello Suite No. 3, BWV 1009) - Wachet Auf! (From Cantata 140)* - Fugue in G Major ('Guige Fugur'), BWV 877* - Adagio (From Violin Sonata No. 4, BWV 1017)* - Trio Sonata No.6 In G Major, BWV 530* - Allegro (From The Italian Concerto, BWV 971)*_
*Johann Sebastian Bach*
John Williams - guitar
Peter Hurford - organ*

_Sony Classical_


----------



## Weston

*Berwald: Piano Quintet No. 2 in A major*
Uppsala Chamber Soloists










Berwald wrote some of the best themes to remain so obscure.

*Haydn: String Quartet No. 21 in E-Flat Major, Op. 17, No. 3, Hob.III:27*
Festetics Quartet










I thought at first this was an uncharacteristically forlorn opening movement for Haydn, but then realized these files don't sort correctly and I was listening to the movement 3 Adagio. It's the Roman numerals or something. I've never figured it out. In whatever order I'd rate this as one of Haydn's lesser achievements. The later quartets have so much more going for them, though I do like the bouncy cello bass in the real first movement.

*Beethoven: String Quartet No. 4 in C minor, Op. 18, No. 4*
Kodaly Quartet










Though I've often thought Beethoven took a lot from Haydn, the leap from Haydn to Beethoven in a similar genre in one sitting is startling. Beethoven almost transforms the quartet into a whole new genre in comparison. The opening of this one almost demands, "Pay attention, you shallow fops! This is not banquet music." And the incredible and the credibility never lets up throughout.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

*J.S. Bach
Two-Part Inventions, BWV 772a-786
Three-Part Inventions, BWV 787-801
4 Duets, BWV 802-805
Chromatic Fantasy & Fugue, BWV 903
English Suite No.1 in A, BWV 806
English Suite No.2 in A minor, BWV 807*
András Schiff, piano [Decca, 1996]


----------



## Heliogabo

Great version, instead first violin, Michala Petri's recorder.


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1979 - '84.


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1986.


----------



## Vaneyes

D Smith said:


> Beethoven: Symphony 6. Walter/Columbia Symphony. What a fine recording this is and still holds up well after all these years. Recommended.


Yes, as his LvB 4 and Brahms 2 & 3 in that series. And let's not forget his majestic Bruckner 9. :tiphat:


----------



## Pugg

​
*Bruch*:Violin Concerto No. 1 in G minor, Op. 26
*Lalo*:Symphonie espagnole, Op. 21
*Sarasate*:Zigeunerweisen, Op. 20

*Renaud Capuçon*
(violin)

Orchestre de Paris, Paavo Järvi


----------



## Pugg

TurnaboutVox said:


> *J.S. Bach
> Two-Part Inventions, BWV 772a-786
> Three-Part Inventions, BWV 787-801
> 4 Duets, BWV 802-805
> Chromatic Fantasy & Fugue, BWV 903
> English Suite No.1 in A, BWV 806
> English Suite No.2 in A minor, BWV 807*
> András Schiff, piano [Decca, 1996]


Wonderful record also :tiphat:


----------



## Pugg

Vaneyes said:


> Recorded 1979 - '84.


To use you own words: essential :tiphat:


----------



## Pugg

​
*Schumann*; Carnaval / Humoreske 
Vladimir Ashkenzy


----------



## Biwa

Luise Adolpha Le Beau (1850-1927)

Violin sonata in C minor, Op. 10
Cello sonata in D major, Op. 17
Piano trio in D minor, Op. 15

Bartek Niziol, violin
Denis Severin, cello
Tatiana Korsunskaya, piano


----------



## ldiat




----------



## tortkis

Pierre de Manchicourt (c.1510-1564): Chansons 1 (Renaissance Series) (2016)
Noël Akchoté (acoustic guitar)


----------



## Pugg

_*Schubert*: Partsongs, Auf dem Strom & Der Hirt auf dem Felsen_

Elizabethan Singers/Suzanne Danco


----------



## opus55

Dvorak: String Quartet in E flat major, Op.51 "Slavonic"
_Stamitz Quartet_


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Pugg

​
*Khachaturian*;Symphonie Nr.2

3 Konzertarien (Poem; Legende; Dithryrambus)

Julia Bauer, Robert-Schumann-Philharmonie, Frank Beermann


----------



## Pugg

​
*Verdi: Rigoletto*

_Dame Joan Sutherland_ (Gilda), Cornell MacNeil (Rigoletto), Renato Cioni (Il Duca), Cesare Siepi (Sparafucile), Stefania Malagu (Maddalena), Anna di Stassio (Giovanna)

Orchestra e Coro dell'Accademia Nazionale di Santa Cecilia, Nini Sanzogno


----------



## worov




----------



## elgar's ghost

Shostakovich part nine.

Piano Trio no.2 in E-minor op.67 (1944), String Quartet no.2 in A op.68 (1944), Symphony no.9 in E-flat op.70 (1945), _Symphonic Movement_ for orchestra WoO [original idea for the 9th Symphony] (1945) and Two Songs for voice and piano from the spectacle _Victorious Spring_ op.72B [Texts: M. Svetlov] (1945):































Unable to source an image for the string quartet but the recording is by the Shostakovich Quartet on Olympia.


----------



## Pugg

​
1. Russlan and Ludmilla Overture. Presto - Piu mosso - New York Philharmonic Orchestra
2. In the Steppes of Central Asia. Allegretto con moto - New York Philharmonic Orchestra
3. Russian Sailor's Dance from the ballet "The Red Poppy" - New York Philharmonic Orchestra
4. Two Caucasian Sketches, Op. 10 / In the Village - New York Philharmonic Orchestra
5. Two Caucasian Sketches, Op. 10 / Procession of the Sardar - New York Philharmonic Orchestra
6. Prelude to Act I (Dawn over the Moscow River) from Khovanshchina - Leonard Bernstein / New York Philharmonic Orchestra
7. Scythian Suite, Op. 20 / I. The Adoration of Veles and Ala: Allegro feroce. Poco meno mosso - Leonard Bernstein / New York Philharmonic Orchestra
8. Scythian Suite, Op. 20 / II. The Enemy God and the Dance of the Black Spirits. Allegro sostenuto - Leonard Bernstein / New York Philharmonic Orchestra
9. Scythian Suite, Op. 20 / III. Night. Andantino - Poco piu mosso - Leonard Bernstein / New York Philharmonic Orchestra
10. Scythian Suite, Op. 20 / IV. The Glorious Departure of Lolli and the Procession of the Sun. Tempestoso - Allegro (Quasi doppio movimento) - Andante sostenuto - Leonard Bernstein / New York


----------



## Pugg

​*Mozart:* Piano sonatas ( dics1)

_Maria João Pires_


----------



## Pugg

​*Vivaldi; Four Seasons.*
I Musici.


----------



## Dr Johnson

Symphony No. 1, written in 1883 according to the (not very well translated) sleeve notes.


----------



## Vasks

_Previewed a newly purchased disc of French Baroque chamber music (F. Couperin, P. D. Philidor, Dornel, Chauvon, etc)_


----------



## elgar's ghost

Shostakovich part ten this afternoon.

In 1948 the 1st violin concerto (the work which introduced us properly to the composer's enduring 'DSCH' motif) and the _From Jewish Folk Poetry_ song cycle were held back in pretty much the same circumstances as the 4th symphony was 12 years before. This came about because 1948 was the year which saw Dmitri in official bother again thanks to the ridiculous series of assemblies at the Central Committee of the Party where he and other leading composers were accused of 'formalism' principally by Uncle Joe's boozy lapdog, Andrei Zhdanov, a man who fancied himself as a preeminent state-sanctioned Arbiter of Taste when it came to cultural matters. It's unlikely that Shostakovich - or indeed anyone else who was sounded out - shed too many tears when Zhdanov, who was considered in informed circles to be a prospective candidate to eventually succeed Stalin, dropped dead from (alleged) alcohol-induced heart failure later that year.

Despite much private anxiety and a massive reduction in income largely thanks to being fired from his position at both the Moscow and Leningrad Conservatoires in the wake of the 'Zhdanov Affair' Dmitri eventually rode out that particular storm, but not before he was bundled off as part of an official 'cultural' visit to the USA in 1949, where, during a high profile press conference, he was abruptly painted into a corner by the émigré academic Nikolai Nabokov into muttering an embarrassed response supporting the Party Line with regards to the Kremlin's denunciation of Stravinsky, the result of which severely compromised the West's perception of the composer's supposed humanist qualities and left the man himself feeling thoroughly dispirited and ashamed for having no choice but to say something he was in total disagreement with - especially when the beady eyes and keen ears of the 'free world' were focussed on him.

String Quartet no.3 in F op.73 (1946), Violin Concerto no.1 in A-minor op.77 (1947-48), _From Jewish Folk Poetry_ - song cycle [version for soprano, contralto, tenor and orchestra] op.79A (1948), _The Dawn is Rising_ from the film _The Meeting on the Elbe_ for voice and piano op.80 [Text: E. Dolmatovsky] (1948), _The Song of Peace_ from the film _The Fall of Berlin_ for two voices and piano op.82 [Text: E. Dolmatovsky] (1949), Music to the film _The Fall of Berlin_ op.82 (1949) and String Quartet no.4 in D op.83 (1949):






































Apologies for the tiny image - unable to expand.


----------



## Pugg

​*Rodrigo* : Concerto de Aranjuez .
Miloš Karadaglić .


----------



## Vronsky

*J.S. Bach: BWV 1004, BWV 996, BWV 1006a, BWV 998 (Bream)*










Johann Sebastian Bach:
Chaconne BWV, 1004
Suite in E minor, BWV 996
Partita in E major, BWV 1006a
Prelude, Fugue and Allegro, BWV 998
Julian Bream


----------



## pmsummer

CONSORT SETS IN FIVE & SIX PARTS
*William Lawes*
Hespèrion XXI
Jordi Savall - director
_
Alia Vox_


----------



## bejart

JS Bach: the Goldberg Variations, BWV 988 (transcribed for string by Dimitry Sitkovetsky)

NES Chamber Orchestra


----------



## Pugg

​
*Monteverdi* : Maria vespers.
John Eliot Gardiner


----------



## Guest

Feldman
Piano, Violin, Viola, Cello.

Aleck Karis; Curtis Macomber; Danielle Farina; Christopher Finckel.


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

Recent listening: Nikolay Rimsky- Korsakov - Symphony No. 1 in E minor, Op. 1; Symphony No. 3 in C Major, Op. 32 (Gerard Schwarz; Berlin Radio Symphony Orchestra).









A highly recommended disc! I was very impressed by Schwarz's conducting and the orchestral performance - this is extremely dynamic and very transparent playing. Schwarz makes these excellent symphonies shine. Korsakov fans will surely love this album. 

G. P. Telemann - The Recorder Sonatas (Erik Bosgraaf; Francesco Corti).









I was equally highly impressed by this record. Bosgraaf and Corti's performances are both very dynamic and show a great mastery of the instruments and especially their sound and texture ranges. Corti's muted harpsichord playing is especially interesting while Bosgraaf explores (and exploits) the lyrical and dynamic potential of these works. Highly recommended for fans of baroque chamber music.

F. J. Haydn - Symphony No. 85 in B-Flat Major, 'La Reine'; Symphony No. 86 in D Major; Symphony No. 87 in A Major (Bruno Weil; Tafelmusik).









Coming back to Haydn's Paris Symphonies with great pleasure. Upon review, 86 might be my favourite from this symphony grouping. Haydn's craftsmanship is impeccable and Weil's transparent performance is perfectly suited for this excellent music.


----------



## Heliogabo

*J. S. Bach*
_Orchestral suites 1-4_
Academy of St. Martin-in-the-Fields
Neville Marriner


----------



## D Smith

For Saturday Symphony. Shostakovich Symphony No. 1. Ormandy/Philadelphia. Really a very fine performance. I don't listen to Ormandy much anymore, but this recording stands up well to any of the more contemporary recordings I've heard.


----------



## bejart

Nicolaus Zmeskall (1759-1833): String Quartet No.10 in D Minor

Zmeskall Quartet: Milos Valent and Dagmar Valentova, violins -- Peter Vrbinik, viola -- Juraj Kovac, cello


----------



## pmsummer

MUSIC OF JACOB DRUCKMAN
_Our Living Composers, Vol. 2_
*Jacob Druckman*
New York Philomusica Chamber Ensemble

_Philomusica_


----------



## deprofundis

Im lisening to the glorieous the prestigeous* medieval version of Carmina *Burana executed by the legendary Clemencic consort.

What a joy ride this, trough the age, trough the forgotten lore..Im lisening to the full cycle.Great great music, i preffer this to carl orff modern interpretation of carmina burana, but this said i still own respect for mister Orff.


----------



## Alfacharger

From the author of the "Barbecue Divertimento" of 1817, Hienrich's Grand Symphony "The Ornithological Combat of Kings" of 1847 along with a two piano version of Gottschalk's Symphony "A Night in the Tropics".


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1991 - '94.


----------



## Dr Johnson

Vaughan Williams, The Lark Ascending.

There was a programme about this piece on Radio 4 on Tuesday:

http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/b07h9xdn


----------



## millionrainbows

I heard Samuel Barber's Violin Concerto on the radio, Slatkin, and I was so impressed I decided I had to have this version. It turns out I already do! Blow the dust off...


----------



## Vronsky

*Scarlatti: Sonatas Transcribed for Guitar (Yepes)*










Domenico Scarlatti: Sonatas Transcribed for Guitar
Narciso Yepes


----------



## bejart

Going from "Z" to "A" --
Johan Joachim Agrell (1701-1765): Flute Concerto in G Major

Wlibert Hazelzet on flute with Music for Awhile


----------



## tortkis

Heinrich Schütz: Anderer Theil kleiner geistlichen Concerten Op.9 SWV 306-337 (1639)

Cappella Augustana; Anna Mikołajczyk, Anna Niewiedział, Marzena Lubaszka, Kamila Kułakowska (canti); Rolf Ehlers (altus); Michael Schaffrath, Stephan Gähler (tenores); Walter Testolin, Johannes Schmidt (bassi); Alessandro Orsaria (organ); Matteo Messori (organ, spinettone & direction)

from Heinrich Schütz Edition (Brilliant Classics)


----------



## millionrainbows

Scarlatti Sonatas, played on a harpsichord by Anthony Newman, Newport Classics, 1989. I have great respect for Anthony Newman. This stuff is as effective as strong coffee in the morning, too...


----------



## Guest




----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1993.


----------



## AClockworkOrange

Vronsky said:


> Johann Sebastian Bach:
> Chaconne BWV, 1004
> Suite in E minor, BWV 996
> Partita in E major, BWV 1006a
> Prelude, Fugue and Allegro, BWV 998
> Julian Bream


A superb collection of performances by Julian Bream, this album reinvigorated my interest in JS Bach and in classical guitar.

I will have to listen to this next.


----------



## Guest

The Schumann recital.


----------



## AClockworkOrange

My present listening is *Stravinsky's Symphony in Three Movements*, performed by Simon Rattle & the Berliner Philharmoniker.


----------



## ShropshireMoose

Malcolm Arnold: Violin Sonatas 1, Op.15 and 2, Op.43/Five Pieces for Violin and Piano, Op.84/Viola Sonata, Op.17/Duo for Two Cellos, Op.85/Piano Trio, Op.54 The Nash Ensemble

More Malcolm Arnold!! Following my enjoyment of the Sony set, I've bought the three volumes of Chamber Music that the Nash Ensemble recorded for Hyperion in 1984, this first one is very enjoyable, I particularly love the piano trio, only just over 11 minutes, but not a bar wasted, I am coming to truly love Arnold as a composer, what joy music can bring in such an uncertain world.


----------



## Biwa

Louis Spohr:

Symphonies Nos. 3 & 10
Overture in F

NDR Radiophilharmonie
Howard Griffiths (conductor)


----------



## Vaneyes

Inspired by the Moose. Recorded 1992.


----------



## Lyricus




----------



## KenOC

Mendelssohn's Cello Sonata in B-flat, Op. 45. Claude Starck, cello; Christoph Eschenbach, piano. A nice performance from Brilliant's 10-CD set of the complete chamber music.


----------



## GreenMamba

One of the Huelgas Ensemble's first recordings. Italian lauda (songs) from a broad time period. Mostly Anonymous, but one each by Landini and Bologna and a couple of others.


----------



## Heliogabo

*Telemann*
_Wind concertos_
Musica Antiqua Köln
Reinhard Goebel


----------



## D Smith

More Shostakovich after the Saturday Symphony today. This time his Fifth performed by Petrenko/Liverpool. I'd give this mixed reviews. The opening movement was well done and the Largo very moving (but also very slow). The very end of the piece though he took a ponderous heavy handed and slogging approach which I did not like at all. Worth listening to but won't replace my favourites.


----------



## Xenakiboy

Korndorf - Symphony no 2


My favorite piece at the moment now, one of the greatest things EVER written!


----------



## Xenakiboy

Lyricus said:


>


Oh wow, I heard that for the first time last night and was blown away. I really like this guys work, the fantasie is a nice little piece too!


----------



## Xenakiboy

Last night I also listened to symphonies no 6, 13 and 16 by Allan Pettersson and was also blown away, how isn't he a widely praised composer???  :tiphat:


----------



## Guest

Xenakiboy said:


> Last night I also listened to symphonies no 6, 13 and 16 by Allan Pettersson and was also blown away, how isn't he a widely praised composer???  :tiphat:


He's not perky or catchy enough for the masses. I love his music.


----------



## KenOC

D Smith said:


> More Shostakovich after the Saturday Symphony today. This time his Fifth performed by Petrenko/Liverpool. I'd give this mixed reviews. The opening movement was well done and the Largo very moving (but also very slow). The very end of the piece though he took a ponderous heavy handed and slogging approach which I did not like at all. Worth listening to but won't replace my favourites.


I like that ending. A full five minutes for the final crescendo. A true Technicolor big-screen ending!


----------



## Pugg

​
*Brahms: Piano Trio's*

Renaud Capuçon (violin), Gautier Capuçon (cello), Nicolas Angelich (piano)

CD 1


----------



## Guest




----------



## Pugg

Kontrapunctus said:


> The Schumann recital.


This is teasing


----------



## Pugg

​*Spohr*; Clarinet Concertos No 3 and 4

Michael Collins, clarinet, Robin O'Neill, cond


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mahler*; Symphony 9

Sir Georg Solti


----------



## Biwa

Gustav Mahler:

Symphony No. 5 in C sharp minor

New York Philharmonic
Leonard Bernstein (conductor)


----------



## Guest

Pugg said:


> This is teasing


Still waiting for your copy?


----------



## Xenakiboy

Dvorak String Quartet no 12 and Rachmaninov String Quartet no 2! :tiphat:


----------



## KenOC

This Sibelius Violin Concerto is quite incredible. Cho Liang Lin, Salonen.










Added: Wow!


----------



## Xenakiboy

KenOC said:


> This Sibelius Violin Concerto is quite incredible. Cho Liang Lin, Salonen.


One of my favourites in the violin concerto category!! :tiphat:


----------



## Biwa

J.S.Bach:

The Well-Tempered Clavier (Book 1)
Five Preludes from the Clavier 'for Wilhelm Friedemann Bach': in C major, BWV 846a; in C minor, BWV 847; in D minor, BWV 851; in D major BWV 850; in E minor BWV 855a

Thomas Günther 
Steinway Model D


----------



## Pugg

​*Mozart*: Piano Concertos Nos. 20 & 23
London Symphony Orchestra, Sir Colin Davis


----------



## Pugg

Kontrapunctus said:


> Still waiting for your copy?


It's from the Germany, expected this week.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Shostakovich part eleven - still not totally rehabilitated, Dmitri maintains a relatively low profile during Stalin's final years (although he did win his fourth and fifth Stalin Prizes in 1950 and 1952 respectively which may have helped to ease his financial worries).

Suite from the film _The Unforgettable Year 1919_ for orchestra op.89A (1951), 24 Preludes and Fugues for piano op.87 (1950-51), _Seven Doll's Dances_ for piano op.91C (1952), String Quartet no.5 in B-flat op.92 (1952), _Two Romances on Verses by M. Lermontov_ for voice and piano op.84 (1950), _Four Songs to Words by E. Dolmatovsky_ for voice and piano op.86 (1951), _Four Monologues on Verses by A. Pushkin_ for voice and piano op.91 (1952) and _Four Greek Songs_ for voice and piano op.91E [Texts: K. Palamas/trad./trad./S. Mavroidi-Papadaki] (1952-53):


----------



## Pugg

​
*Verdi : Macbeth.*

*Souliotis*/ Fischer Dieskau /Ghiaurov/ Pavarotti.:tiphat:


----------



## deprofundis

Look i know im still into ancient classical, but since i discovered a while ago Alphonso X el sabio whit is his main work Cantiga santa-maria it was a revelation to me.Sutch a rich glorious music, very rythmic very groovy, the quintessence of spanish medieval music if not the first great classical composer(that we are aware of). I have the Jordi Savall version of this.


----------



## Badinerie

Last night before bed..Mendelsohhn










Right now, Lalo symphony in g minor. Love this piece very much!


----------



## ArtMusic

I'm listening to the Drottningholm Court Theater Mozart opera series, and these are the best / among the best I have ever heard.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

*J S Bach
English Suites Nos. 3 - 6, BWV 808 - 811*
András Schiff, piano
[Decca, 1996]

Continuing with this splendid box set...


----------



## Xenakiboy

:kiss:


----------



## Reichstag aus LICHT

Badinerie said:


>


The "Scotch" symphony?? I suppose it would make a natural coupling with "A Midsummer Night's Dram"


----------



## Biwa

Biber: Passacaglia, C. 105 "Guardian angel"
Bartok: Sonata for solo violin, Sz. 117
Berio: Sequenza VIII for solo violin
Bach: Partita No. 2 in D minor, BWV 1004

Liza Ferschtman, violin


----------



## Guest

Mozart 29,one of my favourites.


----------



## Dr Johnson

Cello Sonata No. 1


----------



## Pugg

​
*Handel*: Concerti grossi, op.6; Water Music
Boyd Neel String Orchestra (BNSO)/Neel


----------



## Weston

Pugg said:


> ​
> *Monteverdi* : Maria vespers.
> John Eliot Gardiner


Fantastic album! It never fails to move me.



Dr Johnson said:


> Vaughan Williams, The Lark Ascending.
> 
> There was a programme about this piece on Radio 4 on Tuesday:
> 
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/b07h9xdn


Thanks for the link. I'm always searching for this type of audio content. I wish I could find a download to my iPod to listen while doing housework or commuting.



Vaneyes said:


> Recorded 1993.


Another great album, well recorded, even though I think the cover art is a poor example of Odilon Redon's work. Classical music covers can be so frustrating to me! I enjoy having a dig at them from time to time.



Reichstag aus LICHT said:


> The "Scotch" symphony?? I suppose it would make a natural coupling with "A Midsummer Night's Dram"


And shouldn't that be the Hebrides Overhang?


----------



## Taggart

Lively, elegant, lovely.


----------



## Weston

*Early Music for Early Sunday at Sunrise*

At least it was sunrise when I started. Sorry for the overly chatty post.

*Telemann: Trumpet Overture (Suite) in D Major, TWV 55: D8*
American Concerto Orchestra / Stephen Burns - trumpet










As with most baroque trumpet music, this edges toward overdoing the pomp, but is a nice way to greet the day.

This was an early CD ripped to mp3, and it must have offended me that the piece is referred to as an "Overture (Suite)." It's clearly a suite. An overture is something else altogether, but perhaps not in baroque times. I had labeled it just a Suite in my catalog and so had a little trouble finding the picture. Who knew I would want to do that?

*Bach: BWV539 Prelude and Fugue in D Minor 
Bach: BWV541 Prelude and Fugue in G Major 
Bach: BWV543 Prelude and Fugue in A Minor*
James Kibbie, organ

















I've been exploring these wonderful free downloads for a few years now. The recordings are excellent and they will probably be the only versions I'll ever need for a lifetime. As with most baroque organ music, though I find the instrument awe inspiring, a part of me wishes the pieces were played on a proper synthesizer so I can hear the individual voices more clearly.

 to the purists among us.

*Vivaldi: Sonata for cello & continuo No. 1 in B flat major, Op. 14/1, RV 47
Vivaldi: Sonata for cello & continuo No. 2 in F major, Op. 14/2, RV 41 
Vivaldi: Sonata for cello & continuo No. 3 in A minor, Op. 14/3, RV 43
*Yehuda Hanani, cello / Lionel party, harpsichord, Niho Zaitsu, continuo (?)










Okay, if you've already got a cello and a harpsichord, what is the continuo that Niho Zaitsu plays? I thought the continuo was a combination of harpsichord and cello to begin with. Maybe there are two cellos? (In re-listening, yes I believe it is a second cello.)

Anyway, this is Vivaldi in a more gentle contrapuntal mode than many of his better known works that I find a bit gregarious.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Beethoven; Egmont*
_Pilar Lorengar/ George Szell_


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

When I want to hear Bach on the lute


----------



## Pugg

*Schumann*: Concerto for Piano and Orchestra in A minor, Op. 54/ Konzertstück, Op. 92 / Konzertstück, Op. 134:
Murray Perahia


----------



## Biwa

Dmitri Shostakovich, arr. Rudolf Barshai: Chamber Symphony, Op. 73a; Chamber Symphony, Op. 83a

Traditional (compiled and arranged by Vasile Nedea): Turceasca si Hora de la Goicea; Suite of Romanian melodies; Russian Klezmer Dance

the rerchestra
Roberto Beltrán-Zavala


----------



## Vasks

*Kurpinski - Overture to "Jadwiga, Queen of Poland" (Wislocki/Olympia)
Chopin - Piano Concerto #1 (Ax/RCA)*


----------



## bejart

Antonio Vivaldi (1678-1741): Oboe Concerto in F Major, RV 457

Pier Giorgio Mornadi conducting the Failoni Chamber Orchestra of Budqapest -- Stefan Schilli, oboe


----------



## Pugg

​
*Scarlatti; Alexandre Tharaud* (piano)


----------



## Pugg

*Pacini: Maria regina d'Inghilterra*

_Bruce Ford, Nelly Miricioiu, Jose Fardiha, Mary Plazas, Alastair Miles, Susan Bickley, Benjamin Bland

Philharmonia Orchestra, Geoffrey Mitchell Choir, David Parry_


----------



## Reichstag aus LICHT

Mozart's string quartet K387 (aka the "Spring" Quartet), splendidly played by the Suske Quartet


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1981, 1986.


----------



## Vaneyes

Weston said:


> ....Another great album {*Martin*: Passacaglia, etc., w. Bamert, Chandos}, well recorded, even though I think the cover art is a poor example of Odilon Redon's work. Classical music covers can be so frustrating to me! *I enjoy having a dig at them from time to time.*


"And right, you are. Keep 'em honest."


----------



## AClockworkOrange

I haven't had a great deal of listening time today. What time I have had through the day has been spent listening to various soundtrack suites by Brian Easdale and Miklos Rozsa performed by Rumon Gamba and various BBC Orchestras.












​


----------



## Vaneyes

KenOC said:


> This Sibelius Violin Concerto is quite incredible. Cho Liang Lin, Salonen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Added: Wow!


Essential. :tiphat:


----------



## Lyricus

Reichstag aus LICHT said:


> The "Scotch" symphony?? I suppose it would make a natural coupling with "A Midsummer Night's Dram"


I was listening to this one the other day. Despite the silliness of the title, it's such a nice symphony (and great fun in the fourth movement). I put on this one right afterward:


----------



## tortkis

William Lawes (1602-1645): The Consort Setts for 5 & 6 viols and organ (Virgin Classics, 1991)
Fretwork: Julia Hodgson, Richard Boothby, Richard Campbell, Susanna Pell, Wendy Gillespie, William Hunt (viols)
Paul Nicholson (organ)


----------



## Heliogabo




----------



## Dr Johnson

Pictures at an Exhibition, orchestrated by Leopold Stokowski


----------



## Mahlerian

"Saturday" Symphony:
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 1 in F minor
WDR Symphony Orchestra, cond. Barshai


----------



## D Smith

For Janácek's birthday: String Quartets Nos. 1 and 2. Emerson. A superb disc.


----------



## bejart

Luigi Bocherini (1743-1805): String Quartet in C Major, Op.33, No.2

The Revolutionary Drawing Room: Graham Cracknell and Adrian Butterfield, violins -- Judith Tarling, viola -- Angela East, cello


----------



## Reichstag aus LICHT

Lyricus said:


> I was listening to this one the other day. Despite the silliness of the title, it's such a nice symphony


I fully agree, Lyricus. My previous post was picking up on its being called the "Scotch" symphony on the album sleeve. Our proud Caledonian cousins will be quick to correct anyone who describes them as "Scotch" - call them "Scottish" by all means, but describe them as "scotch" at your peril. Nowadays, "scotch" is a noun usually reserved as a synonym for whisky, but not as an adjective for the country, people - or symphonies - of Scotland


----------



## Lyricus

Reichstag aus LICHT said:


> I fully agree, Lyricus. My previous post was picking up on its being called the "Scotch" symphony on the album sleeve. Our proud Caledonian cousins will be quick to correct anyone who describes them as "Scotch" - call them "Scottish" by all means, but describe them as "scotch" at your peril. Nowadays, "scotch" is a noun usually reserved as a synonym for whisky, but not as an adjective for the country, people - or symphonies - of Scotland


Preaching to the choir here! I love my Scotch, I'm part Campbell, and the silliness was using Scotch instead of Scottish (as was common at the time then, too, and centuries prior!).


----------



## elgar's ghost

Shostakovich part twelve - Stalin is gone but the 'thaw' is tentative - at least to begin with.

Symphony no.10 in E-minor op.93 (1953), Suite from the film _Ovod (The Gadfly)_ for orchestra op.97A (1955), _Five Romances on Verses by E. Dolmatovsky_ for bass and piano op.98 (1954), _We Had Kisses_ - song for voice and piano op.98B [Text: E. Dolmatovsky] (c. 1954), _The Tender Girl_ - song from the film _The First Train_ arr. for voice and piano op.99B [Text: S. Vasiliev] (1956), _(6) Spanish Songs_ for (mezzo)soprano and piano op.100 [Texts: anon.] (1956), and String Quartet no.6 in G op.101 (1956):


----------



## Balthazar

*American Piano Music*

Michel Legrand plays solo piano works by a wide range of composers.










Conlon Nancarrow ~ _Prelude for piano_
George Gershwin ~ _Three Preludes_
Amy Beach ~ _Five Improvisations for piano_
Scott Joplin ~ _Maple Leaf Rag; The Entertainer_
Aaron Copland ~ _Four Piano Blues_
Morton Gould ~ _Boogie-Woogie Etude_
Louis Gottschalk ~ _Manchega; Le Banjo_
Edward MacDowell ~ _New England Idyls_
Leonard Bernstein ~ _Five Anniversaries_
Samuel Barber ~ _Ballad, Op. 46_
John Cage ~ _Bacchanale for prepared piano_


----------



## Heliogabo

Beautiful old school performances.


----------



## starthrower

nos. 1, 3, 5










Beautiful summer day and I'm inside listening to this. Recovering from a 5:30am emergency trip to the vet for my cat who thinks he's Muhammad Ali. Now I could use an Ali paycheck for the vet bill!


----------



## KenOC

Glazunov's Violin Concerto in A minor, Nicola Benedetti. Not familiar with this work. Quite pleasant but unlikely to muscle Tchaikovsky aside.


----------



## AClockworkOrange

Shostakovich: Piano Trios Nos. 1 & 2 and the Viola Sonata performed by Ashkenazy et al.

Much as I appreciate Shostakovich the Symphonist, I much prefer Shostakovich the Chamber Composer.


----------



## ShropshireMoose

Giuliani: Concerto in A for Guitar and Strings
Malcolm Arnold: Guitar Concerto, Op.67 Julian Bream/Melos Ensemble/Malcolm Arnold
Lennox Berkeley: Sonatina, Op.51
Ravel: Pavane pour une Infante Defunte
Cimarosa: Sonatas in C-sharp Minor and A Julian Bream

Malcolm Arnold: Flute Sonatina, Op.19/Clarinet Sonatina, Op.29/Oboe Sonatina, Op.28/Recorder Sonatina, Op.41/Fantasies for: Bassoon, Clarinet, Horn, Flute and Oboe, Op.86-90/Trio for Flute, Viola and Bassoon, Op.6 The Nash Ensemble

A stunning CD of performances by Julian Bream, bought for what seems to be regarded as the finest recording of the Malcolm Arnold Guitar Concerto, and it is a wonderful work, but the Giuliani is every bit as good, I'd not heard it before, nor Lennox Berkeley's Sonatina, Bream plays them with all the skill and musicianship you could possibly wish for, and you barely notice the recording's age (1959-60). 
The second volume of the Nash Ensemble's collections of Arnold's Chamber music is every bit as enjoyable as the first, and is carefully put together to make a very listenable programme. The five Fantasies for solo instruments are little gems, showing the different characteristics of each instrument to perfection, it's all very enjoyable.


----------



## Vronsky

*Tárrega: Integral de Guitarra (Russell)*










Francisco Tárrega: Integral de Guitarra (CD 1)
David Russell


----------



## Guest

Disc No.5.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

*J S Bach
French Suites No.1 - 6, BWV 812 - 817
Italian Concerto in F, BWV 971
French Overture (Partita for Harpsichord) in B minor, BWV 831*
András Schiff (piano) [Decca, 1996]

Wonderful invention in the French suites, with which I'm not all that familiar. Can anyone else hear Schubert and Schumann-like phrases in here (as well as the obvious proto-Beethoven)?


----------



## Xenakiboy

Korndorf is starting to become my current favorite composer (still not replacing Xenaky as all-time favorite though) 
He's like Schnittke's darker, stranger cousin. He isn't necessarily poly-stylistic but his work covers sounds everything from Messiaen, Shostakovitch, Xenakis, to pieces in the spirit of John Cage then to minimalism!!


----------



## D Smith

Inspired by another thread: Norgard: Symphony No. 5. Storgards/Oslo Philharmonic. I found this more intriguing than involving. Further listening would be needed to appreciate the musical language. Performance seemed excellent from what I could tell.


----------



## Xenakiboy

Also inspired by another thread, I thank our resident mod Huilunsoittaja for this brilliant and powerful orchestral work! Woah again!!


----------



## bejart

Antonio Rosetti (ca.1750-1792: Symphony in C Major, Murray A9

Concerto Koln


----------



## Rosie

Mozart's 25th Symphony. I remember hearing this as a little girl and falling in love!


----------



## Guest

No.4 played by the CSO and conducted by Solti.


----------



## Xenakiboy




----------



## Xenakiboy

So I finished Haas, now I'm back to my new favorite composer: Korndorf
This has to be the most scarring intro to such a work of beauty! This shows off more of his minimalist tenancies toward the later half of his career.


----------



## George O

*this afternoon*




























live concert
John Bordley, 56-bell carillon
Shapard Tower, Sewanee, The University of the South


----------



## D Smith

Beethoven Symphony No. 5. Wand/NDR. One of the best recordings I've heard. Highly recommended.


----------



## Mahlerian

Schoenberg: Pelleas und Melisande, Violin Concerto
Kolja Blacher, Gurzenich-Orchester Koln, cond. Stenz









This disc is wonderful. An account of Pelleas that treats it as a full symphonic statement rather than a mere chromatic wallow brings out the work's myriad subtleties, and one of the Violin Concerto that may even beat Hahn's as the most Romantic, and thus the most true to the composer's intentions. The Andante is breathtakingly beautiful and truly _grazioso_, while the rhythmic interplay of the concluding march treads the fine line between playfulness and menace. Blacher's performance lacks some of the shading of Hahn's, but he is fully up to the difficulties of the work, and the orchestra under Stenz plays far better than the Swedish Radio Symphony did under Salonen, with more nuance in both timbre and interpretation.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Goldmark:*

Der Gefesselte Prometheus - Overture, Op. 38
Symphony No. 1 in E flat major, Op. 26 (Rustic Wedding)

Robert-Schumann-Philharmonie, Frank Beermann


----------



## Pugg

Heliogabo said:


> Beautiful old school performances.


Nice cover also :tiphat:


----------



## Pugg

Rosie said:


> Mozart's 25th Symphony. I remember hearing this as a little girl and falling in love!


And you still are?


----------



## zhopin

*Debussy*: Estampes, pour le piano
Alain Planès

I've been listening to quite a bit of Debussy lately, at night especially.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Tchaikovsky*; Symphonies disc 2
Antal Dorati


----------



## Pugg

​*Mahler*; Symphony 5
Sir Georg Solti


----------



## Xenakiboy

Pugg said:


> ​*Mahler*; Symphony 5
> Sir Georg Solti


Seems a lot of us here are listening to that masterpiece at the moment! :tiphat:


----------



## Rosie

Pugg said:


> And you still are?


Of course!!! I still love it deeply. Maybe I can talk about how much it means to me here?  I don't read know much of how this forum works though lol :lol:


----------



## Pugg

​
1Atalanta / Act I / Care selve - Leontyne Price / Francesco Molinari-Pradelli
2. Don Giovanni / Act I / Don Ottavio, son morta! - Leontyne Price
3. Don Giovanni / Act I / Or sai chi l'onore - Leontyne Price
4. Der Freischütz / Act II / Wie nahte mir der Schlummer - Leontyne Price / Francesco Molinari-Pradelli
5. Der Freischütz / Act II / Leise, leise - Leontyne Price / Francesco Molinari-Pradelli
6. Macbeth / Act IV / Vegliammo invan due notti - Leontyne Price / Corinne Vozza / Robert El Hage / Francesco Molinari-Pradelli
7. Macbeth / Act IV / Una macchia è qui tuttora - Leontyne Price / Corinne Vozza / Robert El Hage / Francesco Molinari-Pradelli
8. Mefistofele / Act III / L'altra notte in fondo al mare - Leontyne Price / Francesco Molinari-Pradelli
9. L'enfant prodigue, Air de Lia: "L'année en vain" - Leontyne Price
10. Andrea Chénier / Act III / La mamma morta - Leontyne Price / Francesco Molinari-Pradelli
11. Francesca da Rimini / Act III / Paolo, datemi pace! - Leontyne Price / Francesco Molinari-Pradelli
12. Suor Angelica / Senza mamma, o bimbo, tu sei morto! - Leontyne Price


----------



## Xenakiboy

I might need to become Korndorfboy soon! :lol:


----------



## Rosie

Such pretty music, I wish I could hug it!!! :kiss:


----------



## Pugg

Rosie said:


> Such pretty music, I wish I could hug it!!! :kiss:


Mr Schiff is still alive, so.......


----------



## Rosie

Pugg said:


> Mr Schiff is sill alive, so.......


Yay!!  ................


----------



## Pugg

​
*Handel: Messiah*
Donath/ Reynolds / Burrows/ McIntyre

Karl Richter conducting.


----------



## Badinerie

Unwinding with Debussy. Boulez. DG CD A Disc not unknown on this forum!


----------



## Pugg

​*Beethoven*: Violin Concerto in D Major, Op.61;

*Mozart*: Violin Concerto No.4

Herman Krebbers


----------



## Pugg

​
TCHAIKOVSKY
Symphony No. 1 in G minor, op. 13 "Winter Daydreams" • Symphony No. 2 in C minor, op. 17 "Little Russian"


----------



## Dr Johnson

String Quartet No. 1


----------



## Marinera

Xenakiboy said:


> I might need to become Korndorfboy soon! :lol:


Seems like a woodpecker roosted in that piano, but surprisingly enjoyable music, just what I needed now. Thanks:tiphat:


----------



## Pugg

*Debussy*: Afternoon Of A Faun, Nuages, Fetes, Printemps
Boston Symphony Orchestra, Chares Munch


----------



## pmsummer

AMBER WAVES
_American Clarinet Music_
*George Gershwin, Leonard Bernstein, William Thomas McKinley, Clare Fisher, Dick Hyman, Jimmy Rowles*
Richard Stoltzman - clarinet
Irma Vallecillo - piano

_RCA Red Seal_


----------



## Pugg

​
*Bach, J S: Cello Suites, *
Disk 2

Philip Higham (cello)


----------



## bejart

Giacobo Basevi detto Cervetto (1682-1783): Cello Trio in A Major

Das Kolner Cello Trio: Georg Borgers, Jacques Neureuter, and Edward John Semon, cellos


----------



## Weston

Xenakiboy said:


> Also inspired by another thread, I thank our resident mod Huilunsoittaja for this brilliant and powerful orchestral work! Woah again!!


Usually I don't play these or follow links in this thread because I'm already listening to other music. Glad I wasn't this time. Adding Husa to my "check out" list.


----------



## Vasks

*George Antheil - McKonkey's Ferry Overture [Washington at Trenton] (Wolff/cpo)
Benjamin Franklin - String Quartet [on open strings] (Kohon Qrt/Vox)
William Humiston - A Southern Fantasy (Phillips/Albany)
Louis Gottshalk - The Union (Marks/Nimbus)
Leo Sowerby - Prairie [Tone Poem after Carl Sandburg] (Freeman/Cedille)*


----------



## starthrower

Mahlerian said:


> Schoenberg: Pelleas und Melisande, Violin Concerto
> Kolja Blacher, Gurzenich-Orchester Koln, cond. Stenz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This disc is wonderful. An account of Pelleas that treats it as a full symphonic statement rather than a mere chromatic wallow brings out the work's myriad subtleties, and one of the Violin Concerto that may even beat Hahn's as the most Romantic, and thus the most true to the composer's intentions. The Andante is breathtakingly beautiful and truly _grazioso_, while the rhythmic interplay of the concluding march treads the fine line between playfulness and menace. Blacher's performance lacks some of the shading of Hahn's, but he is fully up to the difficulties of the work, and the orchestra under Stenz plays far better than the Swedish Radio Symphony did under Salonen, with more nuance in both timbre and interpretation.


I'm going to have hear this one! And the look on Arne's face in that photo is priceless!


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mozart: Don Giovanni, K527*

_Dame Joan Sutherland _(Donna Anna), Elisabeth Schwarzkopf (Donna Elvira), Eberhard Wächter (Don Giovanni), Giuseppe Taddei (Leporello), Gottlob Frick (Il Commendatore), Luigi Alva (Don Ottavio), Piero Cappuccilli (Masetto), Graziella Sciutti (Zerlina), Heinrich Schmidt (harpsichord)

Philharmonia Orchestra & Chorus, _Carlo Maria Giulini_:tiphat:


----------



## Morimur




----------



## elgar's ghost

Shostakovich part thirteen. Not unlucky for him, as the late 1950s was arguably the composer's happiest time since the mid-1930s (a short, unsatisfying second marriage notwithstanding) - no longer needing to keep his more contentious works 'in the drawer', no packed suitcase in anticipation of the dreaded midnight knock on the door, under much less financial and mental stress and enjoying his last spell of good physical health before various maladies seriously afflicted him from the 1960s onwards.

_Suite for Stage Variety Orchestra_ [mistakenly thought for many years to be the _Suite for Jazz Orchestra no.2_ op.50B from 1938, the score of which was originally lost during WWII] WoO (late 1950s), Piano Concerto no.2 in F op.102 (1957), Symphony no.11 in G-minor [_The Year 1905_] op.103 (1957), Cello Concerto no.1 in E-flat op.107 (1959) and String Quartet no.7 in F-sharp minor op.108 (1960):
























No images available for the recordings of the 11th symphony or the 7th string quartet. They are by the St. Petersburg PO/Ashkenazy (Decca) and the Shostakovich Quartet (Olympia) respectively.


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1971 - '73.


----------



## Badinerie

Beethoven symphony no 5 Karl Bohm VPO from the 1972 box set of lp's


----------



## Reichstag aus LICHT

Smetana's _Bartered Bride_, in a delightful performance conducted by Jiří Bělohlávek.









What a wonderful recording this is.


----------



## Badinerie

'Ows your mug?










CD rather than vinyl tonight. Plugging in the Cans and going to drift off!


----------



## tortkis

Xenakiboy said:


> I might need to become Korndorfboy soon! :lol:







This is beautiful. I have a recording of his string trio, _In Honour of Alfred Schnittke (AGSCH)_ (1986), a serene, impressive piece. Currently listening to it.

Whispers of Titans - Goeyvaerts String Trio (Challenge Classics, 2016)


----------



## Guest




----------



## pmsummer

CROSSING BRIDGES
*Mark O'Connor's Appalachia Waltz Trio*
Mark O'Connor - violin, direction
Carol Cook - cello
Natalie Haas - viola
_
OMAC_


----------



## Dr Johnson

Variations on a Rococo Theme, Op 33, original version.


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

F. J. Haydn - The Creation (Helmuth Rilling; Christine Schäfer; Michael Schade; Andreas Schmidt; Gächinger Cantorei Stuttgart; Bach Collegium Stuttgart).









An excellent rendition of The Creation. Very transparent, joyful and with a strong cast of soloists. Definitely recommended for anyone into the Oratorio .

G. F. Händel - Concerti Grossi - Op. 3 (Julia Schröder; Kammerorchester Basel).









Transparent Baroque greatness - very lively renditions of these strong works.


----------



## Guest




----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 2003, 2007.


----------



## Guest

A very fine disc played by a sympathetic quartet.


----------



## Vaneyes

Kontrapunctus said:


>


Thanks for posting, K. Other recommended Chaushian: *Weinberg* w. Sudbin (BIS); *Bridge *w. Liebeck and Wass (Naxos). :tiphat:


----------



## Rosie

I'm currently listening to Verdi's Macbeth!


----------



## Guest

Vaneyes, I have the Weinberg--will look into the Bridge. Thanks.


----------



## Vaneyes

Heliogabo said:


>


Thank you, H. I shall seek. :tiphat:


----------



## Vaneyes

Rosie said:


> I'm currently listening to Verdi's Macbeth!


Performers?


----------



## Balthazar

*Rzewski ~ North American Ballads & Squares*

The composer performs these two sets of solo piano works. _Winnsboro Cotton Mill Blues_ may be his best-known piece after _The People United..._.










_Dreadful Memories
Which Side Are You On?
Down by the Riverside
Winnsboro Cotton Mill Blues
Squall
Hyenas
Noctamble
Sideshow_


----------



## tortkis

James Batty: Sanctuary (Overtones and Deviations) (zeromoon, 2016)









_"Sanctuary (Overtones and Deviations)" is the debut album of London-based composer James Batty. It's a project where he let his ideas "roam free, without the constraints of a particular sound or genre", and was completed over a period of three months. In some tracks he combines otherworldly ambient electronics with ephemeral snippets of re-tuned piano. Others are beautifully crafted solo piano compositions that exploit the harmonic resonances of the piano to evoke different moods. Breaking out of the confines of the traditional 12-tone Western scale, much of the album features a 16-tone scale derived from the harmonic series. The music was inspired by painting, sculpture and film by artists Jo Baer, Henry Moore and Michael Haneke._


----------



## Morimur




----------



## Balthazar

TurnaboutVox said:


> *J S Bach
> French Suites No.1 - 6, BWV 812 - 817*
> 
> Wonderful invention in the French suites, with which I'm not all that familiar. *Can anyone else hear Schubert and Schumann-like phrases in here (as well as the obvious proto-Beethoven)*?


I'm afraid I don't. But I would be most interested to know what parts in particular remind you of those composers.

Here or in a new thread. :tiphat:


----------



## Xenakiboy

Doesn't hurt my ears, but I have mixed feelings about this "new complexity" stuff...


----------



## TurnaboutVox

*Bartok
String Quartets 1- 6*
Takács Quartet [Decca, 1998]

I enjoyed these two discs, a new (used) acquisition, but as with other Takács quartet readings, I find their broad-brush, power-oriented style is not always quite my thing. (I do not like their Beethoven or Haydn that much - they lack delicacy, to my ears, which probably puts me at odds with most others). I find much to admire in their Bartok but this does not displace my 1970s Tokyo Quartet favourites in my affections.










*
J S Bach
Partitas No. 1,2 and 6, BWV 825-6, 830*
András Schiff (piano)
[Decca, 1996]

Continuing with this fine boxed set.


----------



## Xenakiboy

Just received this in the mail, so I'll be taking a detour today!!!!!!!!! 







   

Still waiting for my new Varese collection though


----------



## TurnaboutVox

Balthazar said:


> I'm afraid I don't. But I would be most interested to know what parts in particular remind you of those composers.
> 
> Here or in a new thread. :tiphat:


Perhaps the resemblance is slight, but I found the terminal 'gigues' of BWV 812 and especially BWV 815 and BWV 816 to be reminiscent, rhythmically more than anything else, a little at least, of pieces like Schumann's Wilder Reiter (Album fur die Jugend, Op. 68: Supplement). I gather that Schumann knew some of Bach's work quite well.

The opening to Bach's French Suite No.5 in G, BWV 816 (I. Allemande) is, just for a few seconds, rather Schubertian, as in the opening of the piano sonata no.13 in A, D664 (1. Allegro moderato).

Am I simply fancying it? Possibly, but the music makes a connection for me.


----------



## Guest

I prefer his romantic approach more than Schiff's straighter, non-pedaled approach after comparing them.


----------



## Heliogabo

*Pavel Haas*
_Wind quintet
Suite for oboe and piano
String quartet No 3_
Ensemble Villa Musica


----------



## D Smith

Celebrating the 4th of July here with Ive's Holiday Symphony excellently performed by Michael Tilson Thomas and the CSO










along with Dvorak's New World Symphony in a brilliant performance by Bernstein and the NYP.


----------



## Xenakiboy

Listening to this and it's quite an exciting work! :tiphat:






I wonder how much Mrs Lincoln listens to this?


----------



## Janspe

G. Enescu: Sinfonia Concertante in B-flat minor for cello and orchestra, Op. 8 (with Truls Mørk, cello)
G. Enescu: Symphony No. 1 in E-flat major, Op. 13
Hannu Lintu & the Tampere Philharmonic Orchestra









I've never really given Enescu that much attention, but now that Lintu's Ondine traversal of the three symphonies (with a bunch of other works as fillers) is completed, I'm going to give these works a spin - starting with the latest release, that contains these two rather early works.


----------



## Xenakiboy

Back to Korndorf again, this symphony is amazing in every way. I'm in awe of this man work at the moment!! 





The 2nd Symphony is my favourite at the moment but there are so many great pieces (though harder to track down) that this man has written, WOW!!!!!!


----------



## Xenakiboy

I'm not currently listening but there is this interesting tribute to John Cage that feels a bit like Mauricio Kagel!! :tiphat:


----------



## Rosie

I'm listening to Tchaikovsky's Swan Lake, one of my favs!


----------



## Avey

D Smith said:


> Celebrating the 4th of July here with


Agreed, sir.









I found this anniversary gem at a record store this morning. The first record is 50 minutes of recollections on *Ives*, from individuals who knew him, interacted with him, etc. This includes the recording of *Mr. Ives* himself singing at the piano, showing _them_ how to properly harmonize and follow the score.

I followed it up with *Bill Schuman's* orchestration of *Ives'* _Variations on America_, then listened to the _Holidays_, then listened to _Orchestral Sets 2 and 3_, and now, having just finished _the Fourth_, turn to _Jan Swafford's biography of *Ives*_, thinking to myself how terrifically unique, special, and rebellious this individual was. He did not write in quarter-tones, or write about _atonality_, or finish a piece without resolution because it was revolutionary. He did it because it felt right. And that was music to him.

I cannot be more pleased *Charles Ives* resided and equally cherished these great states. Despite all of the country's imperfections, the fact that we have the opportunity to voice disagreements, raise the issue, dispute the argument, say _No_ to the majority, blow a C#/D#/E/G/C while everyone else is playing G major -- cannot complain.


----------



## Heliogabo

A new baroque italian composer to me:
*Francesco Maria Zuccari*
Cello sonatas
MVSICA PERDVTA

Musica ben trovata I would say.


----------



## Pugg

*Offenbach*: Le Papillon; Massenet: Le Cid

L.S.O_ Richard Bonynge _


----------



## Pugg

Kontrapunctus said:


>


On my list for quite a while, please push me ........


----------



## Xenakiboy

Still listening to Korndorf's marvellous symphony no 3!

I love it, it's beautiful but Korndorf knows how to do jumpscares in such a semi-minimalist work of beauty, it's quite surreal actually.
I wish that some label/orchestra would provide a high quality recording of this masterpiece :tiphat:


----------



## Guest

Xenakiboy said:


> Doesn't hurt my ears, but I have mixed feelings about this "new complexity" stuff...


I can't imagine how long that would take to learn.


----------



## Guest

Pugg said:


> On my list for quite a while, please push me ........


Nudge...nudge...


----------



## Pugg

​The ever gracious:* Lucia Popp.
Sacred songs. *


----------



## Casebearer

TurnaboutVox said:


> *Bartok
> String Quartets 1- 6*
> Takács Quartet [Decca, 1998]
> 
> I enjoyed these two discs, a new (used) acquisition, but as with other Takács quartet readings, I find their broad-brush, power-oriented style is not always quite my thing. (I do not like their Beethoven or Haydn that much - they lack delicacy, to my ears, which probably puts me at odds with most others). I find much to admire in their Bartok but this does not displace my 1970s Tokyo Quartet favourites in my affections.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> J S Bach
> Partitas No. 1,2 and 6, BWV 825-6, 830*
> András Schiff (piano)
> [Decca, 1996]
> 
> Continuing with this fine boxed set.


How do you feel about the Tátrai Quartet's interpretation then? Don't know if that's available on cd. I have it as part of the Complete Edition on vinyl. I love it.


----------



## Pugg

Kontrapunctus said:


>


This must be my lucky day, it's on sale at Presto. :tiphat:


----------



## Xenakiboy

I'm going to give this:








A play in full shortly, I listened to half of it earlier today. I love his music! :kiss:


----------



## Xenakiboy

Currently though, I'm listening to Terrain by Ferneyhough (off YouTube) and it's the only piece I've really liked by him so far
It's a lot like Varese with elements of Webern's string music!


----------



## Guest

TurnaboutVox said:


> *Bartok
> String Quartets 1- 6*
> Takács Quartet [Decca, 1998]
> 
> I enjoyed these two discs, a new (used) acquisition, but as with other Takács quartet readings, I find their broad-brush, power-oriented style is not always quite my thing. (I do not like their Beethoven or Haydn that much - they lack delicacy, to my ears, which probably puts me at odds with most others). I find much to admire in their Bartok but this does not displace my 1970s Tokyo Quartet favourites in my affections.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> J S Bach
> Partitas No. 1,2 and 6, BWV 825-6, 830*
> András Schiff (piano)
> [Decca, 1996]
> 
> Continuing with this fine boxed set.


i bought all the Beethoven quartets with the Takacs and I have the Same feeling.Everywhere You Read that their recordings are the finest at the moment.I cannot agree with that but that is just my opinion.


----------



## Pugg

Traverso said:


> i bought all the Beethoven quartets with the Takacs and I have the Same feeling.Everywhere You Read that their recordings are the finest at the moment.I cannot agree with that but that is just my opinion.


Which is as much value as anyone else. :tiphat:


----------



## elgar's ghost

Shostakovich part fourteen later when I'm home from work.

_Satires (Pictures of the Past) - Five Romances on Verses by S. Chorny_ for voice and piano op.109 (1960), String Quartet no.8 in C-minor op.110 (1960), Chamber Symphony in C-minor op.110A [arrangement by R. Barshai of String Quartet no.8] (1960), Suite from the film _Five Days - Five Nights_ for orchestra op.111A (1961) and Symphony no.12 in D-minor [The Year 1917] op.112 (1961):


----------



## Pugg

​
*Romantic Bassoon Concerto's* / rarities.
Klaus Thunemann, Sir Neville Marriner


----------



## Xenakiboy

Ok, so I've got disk one on now of Complete Works of Webern. Op. 1 - Passacaglia :kiss:
There is something amazing about the individuality of each opus by Webern, comparable again to Varese (and Carl Ruggles too!). Each piece is its own little inanimate world. I love it! :tiphat:

Ps. The Passacaglia is such an epic introduction to his opus' (if listened to chronologically like me)


----------



## Pugg

​
*Beethoven*: Piano concerto 5
Radu Lupu.


----------



## Guest

Pugg said:


> This must be my lucky day, it's on sale at Presto. :tiphat:


Buy it only if you like music played with great virtuosity and passion, captured in demonstration quality sound.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Allegri*:Miserere mei, Deus
Palestrina:Stabat mater
Hodie Beata Virgo
Senex puerum portabat
Magnificat primi toni
Litaniae de Beata Virgine Maria, 8vv

_The Choir of King's College, Cambridge, Sir David Willcocks_


----------



## Rosie

Pugg said:


> ​
> *Beethoven*: Piano concerto 5
> Radu Lupu.


I like dat one!!! 
He looks cranks tho :lol:


----------



## clavichorder

I am listening to Shostakovich's 8th somewhat absentmindedly, while sleep deprived and procrastinating on sleeping. It's not really the best idea, but I really want to hear this work live some day, because I believe it could be a huge sensational event on par in it's own way with the 4th or 5th. It may not have as much grit and edge as the 4th(not much does) or as express of intent as the 5th, but it does seem to have a little of both and I yearn to better experience it.

I will probably end up sitting down some afternoon on the better sound system, going straight through the work. I did this to tremendous success with Mahler's 3rd.


----------



## Pugg

Rosie said:


> I like dat one!!!
> He looks cranks tho :lol:


Still for sale, second hand though


----------



## Xenakiboy

Still listening to Webern's Complete Works, I'm up to Op 19: Two Pieces 

This collection is a purchase I'm thankful I made! I'm going to enjoy becoming very familiar with these works, they're so good!!! :tiphat:


----------



## Pugg

​
*
*Verdi: Il Trovatore

_Plácido Domingo (Manrico), Fiorenza Cossotto (Azucena), Leontyne Price (Leonora), Sherrill Milnes _(Conte di Luna), Bonaldo Giaiotti (Ferrando), Elizabeth Bainbridge (Ines), Ryland Davies (Ruiz), Stanley Riley (Un vecchio zingaro), Neilson Taylor (Un messo)

New Philharmonia Orchestra, Ambrosian Singers, Zubin Mehta



> With the young Plácido Domingo as a heroic troubadour, Leontyne Price in soaring, sumptuous voice as Leonora, Sherrill Milnes on top baritonal form as the jealous Count and Fiorenza Cossotto simply electrifying as the deranged Azucena, this benchmark recording amply fulfils Caruso's dictum that all you need for a good Trovatore is "the four greatest singers in the world". Add Zubin Mehta's white-hot conducting and you have what the Penguin Guide hails as "one of the most thrilling of all Verdi operas on record".


----------



## Xenakiboy

Now I'm up to disk three of Webern's Complete Works, Op 26: Das Augenlicht 

This has been a pretty exciting listening experience so far, though it will take a few more listens for pieces (apart from a few I've heard multiple times in isolation) to start becoming individually recognisable but I'm really enjoying it! :tiphat:


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Per Nørgård symphony no. 6, 2nd mvt. is beautiful


----------



## Guest

Dutilleux
Symphony no 1.

Orchestre National de Lille, Casadesus.

This is a great 5 CD set.


----------



## deprofundis

I was lisening to Alexander Agricola,i have one short song but order a cd recently of his work, great classical composer i would like to thank TC menber Mandryka for insides clues on this composer, i can't wait for the cd to come home.


----------



## seven four

Terry Riley - Les Yeux Fermés - Lifespan


----------



## Haydn man

No.5 from this set
Sparkling playing and good recording


----------



## Pugg

​
*Fiedler Encores*:

Finlandia op. 26 Nr. 7 (Sibelius); Peer Gyn-Suite Nr. 1 & Solveig's Song (Grieg); Slawischer Tanz op. 46 Nr. 1 (Dvorak); Die Moldau (Smetana); English Folk Song Suit (Vaughan Williams / Jacob); Variations on "America" (Ives) / Boston Pops Orchestra, Arthur Fiedler


----------



## Pugg

​
*Krommer*: Partitas and Marches.

Academy of St Martin in the Fields Wind Ensemble, Bastiaan Blomhert


----------



## bejart

I have this on order and have yet to receive it:


Pugg said:


> ​
> *Krommer*: Partitas and Marches.
> 
> Academy of St Martin in the Fields Wind Ensemble, Bastiaan Blomhert


While I wait ---
Francesco Barsanti (ca.1690-1772): Flute Sonata in G Minor, Op.1, No.3

Arcadia: Christoph Ehrsam, flute -- Eunice Brandao, viola -- Attilio Cremonesi, harpsichord


----------



## Weston

tortkis said:


> James Batty: Sanctuary (Overtones and Deviations) (zeromoon, 2016)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _"Sanctuary (Overtones and Deviations)" is the debut album of London-based composer James Batty. It's a project where he let his ideas "roam free, without the constraints of a particular sound or genre", and was completed over a period of three months. In some tracks he combines otherworldly ambient electronics with ephemeral snippets of *re-tuned piano*. Others are beautifully crafted solo piano compositions that exploit the harmonic resonances of the piano to evoke different moods. Breaking out of the confines of the traditional 12-tone Western scale, much of the album features a *16-tone scale derived from the harmonic series*. The music was inspired by painting, sculpture and film by artists Jo Baer, Henry Moore and Michael Haneke._


Not to mention the cover looks like it walked right of 1972 or so. MUST check out!


----------



## Pugg

​
*Brahms*:Hungarian Dances (excerpts)

Klavierstücke (8), Op. 76
Waltzes (16), Op. 39

*Cédric Tiberghien* (piano)


----------



## Vasks

*Piccinni - Overture to "Il finto turco" (Quattrocchi/Bongiovanni)
W. A. Mozart - Divertimento for Piano Trio, K. 254 (Abegg/Intercord)
Krommer - Wind Partita, Op. 45, No. 1 (Blomhert/Chandos)*


----------



## Vasks

Pugg said:


> ​
> *Krommer*: Partitas and Marches.
> 
> Academy of St Martin in the Fields Wind Ensemble, Bastiaan Blomhert


LOL! Gave #1 a listen to today also. Great minds think alike


----------



## Pugg

​
*Fauré ; Songs*
_Frederica von Stade / Jean-Philippe Collard _


----------



## Haydn man

No.1 from this set
I think I prefer Gardiner overall with Schumann but Bernstein's version is still pretty good to my ears


----------



## Pugg

​
*Barber: Vanessa*

_Eleanor Steber (Vanessa), Nicolai Gedda (Anatol),_ Rosalind Elias (Erika), Regina Resnik (The Old Baroness), Giorgio Tozzi (The Old Doctor), George Cehanovsky (Nicholas), Robert Nagy (Footman)

Metropolitan Opera Orchestra and Chorus, _Dimitri Mitropoulos_



> Gramophone Magazine
> 
> February 1978
> 
> "There is the great pleasure of hearing young Nicolai Gedda, enchanting of voice, greatly musical, singing faultless English...[Steber is] strong in temperament, generous of voice, and well inside the character. Rosalind Elias had the lioness's share of the music and responded splendidly at all levels."
> Penguin Guide





> 2011 edition
> 
> "This recording was made at the time of its first performance in 1958, but no apologies are needed for its quality; it stands the test of time as well as does the opera itself, and this reissue is well worth seeking o


----------



## Heliogabo

This morning, Campra´s Requiem










My wife said that was not a good idea to start the day listening to a Requiem.
Why not? I said, it' s pure beauty.
An she was convinced.

Tomorrow maybe will be Gilles´Requiem


----------



## pmsummer

MUSICAL BOOK OF HOURS
_Holy Office Works_
*Guillaume Du Fay, Josquin Desprez, Johannes Ockeghem, Antoine Busnoys*
Pomerium
Alexander Blachly - director
_
Archiv_


----------



## Andolink

Been listening to these over the last couple of days.

And then this morning to Michael Tippett's Piano Sonata No. 1 from this disc:


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1989, 2003.


----------



## tortkis

Bach Bleach - Raphael Rogiński (Multikulti Project, 2009)
Raphael Rogiński (electric and acoustic guitars, piano)









_"In my experiments with electric coupling and dirty 'margin sounds' I wanted to show, that Bach's compositions are not abstract, mathematical constructs, but living music, organically coupled with the body of the performer and the anatomy of the instrument. That's why I decided on very sensitive recordings, using eight microphones - you can hear my breath, movement of my muscles, cracks and buzzing of the guitar. But above all I discovered dazzling silence between the notes - that's the reason for sometimes radically slowing tempos. I realized, that this special stillness, negation of turmoil, can give the listener real catharsis."_ - Rogiński


----------



## millionrainbows

Schoenberg, String Quartet No. 3, Op. 30. New Vienna (Philips 2-CD).

I hear this as thematic. I hear this linearly. _I do not hear any tonality._ In fact, I get less satisfaction in trying to hear tonality, and much more satisfaction in hearing the themes. I do hear it as being "classical."


----------



## KirbyH

Some great walloping music these last few days:





















Mahler's 5th is going to be a thumper, even if it's done slackly. It was one of the first Mahler symphonies I grew attached to and my word had I known of Abbado's first go with Chicago I would have listened to it sooner. The CSO is competing with themselves with Solti on Decca but I'll give the prize to this recording. Abbado is more sensitive to Mahler's world, the recording itself is more colorful, and the affinity between orchestra and podium is very much real. It's absolutely incredible, what Abbado and the CSO achieved with these three middle symphonies, for all of them are astounding.

I've been carefully considering Mason Bates for quite some time now and finally gave his Violin Concerto a listen. My attention was held most of all by Anne Akiko Meyers' playing and not much else here. The London Symphony plays well, Leonard Slatkin does his normal dutiful job, and the recording itself is good - but the music itself is nice and nothing more. Mason Bates so very badly wants to be liked and I applaud him for it but his music all starts to sound the same after a while, and I love works such as Liquid Interface and The B-Sides. What went wrong here?

Let's talk about band music. Let's talk about how Donald Hunsberger did a five star job on transcribing Rhapsody In Blue for wind ensemble that it's just as good as the original. It actually gains more in the band version because there's so much virtuoso writing for the wind parts (including my instrument, the bass clarinet.) Ah, what a time to be alive.

Robert Russell Bennett's Suite of Old American Dances is one of those pieces I had the chance to play once and have not come across it again in my travels, even though it's very much standard repertoire. Bennett was a very skilled composer and orchestrator, and the best of both of those qualities coalesce nicely in this work. Every movement bursts forth with energy and the low instruments all get their due (the bass clarinet part for this work is a rip snorter - nineteen year old me had no idea what he was in for at the time.) Eugene Corporon does this work proud, as does the Lone Star Wind Orchestra. Gun stuff!


----------



## clavichorder

Vasks said:


> LOL! Gave #1 a listen to today also. Great minds think alike


Are these Krommer pieces semi famous? I had never heard of them.


----------



## Mahlerian

millionrainbows said:


> Schoenberg, String Quartet No. 3, Op. 30. New Vienna (Philips 2-CD).
> 
> I hear this as thematic. I hear this linearly. _I do not hear any tonality._ In fact, I get less satisfaction in trying to hear tonality, and much more satisfaction in hearing the themes. I do hear it as being "classical."


I don't consciously make an effort to hear tonal centers and harmonic resolution. It's just there.

Stravinsky: Mass, Symphony of Psalms, Monumentum ad Gesualdo (Gesualdo, arr. Stravinsky), Canonic Variations on "Von Himmel Hoch" (Bach, arr. Stravinsky)


----------



## Xenakiboy

Off to work again this morning, listening to Korndorf's Symphony no 3! Love it!!! :tiphat:


----------



## deprofundis

Im currently lisening to* Ambrosian Chants *donducted by mister *Alberto Turco *on naxos, this is really early music i got here.

All that i can says is all does it beautiful, sutch music you can't lisen to it all the time, there are moments for this sort of thing
before you go to bed, or relaxe in a warm bath whit sea salt franckencens buring nearby and a candle light for ambience or maybe it's just me.


----------



## Guest

Hindemith
Violin sonatas

Eliot Lawson, violin
Jill Lawson, piano


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1986.


----------



## AClockworkOrange

My listening time has one again bee limited,

My listening this evening commenced with a further listen to Shostakovich's Piano Trios performed by Ashkenazy et al. I adore this collection of performances a great deal. 

My present listening is Cd no.1 from the Melos Quartet's cycle of Schubert's String Quartets- including String Quartets Nos.1-3 (D18, D32 and D36) and a Quartet Movement (D 103). These pieces are new to me but the Melos Quartet perform magnificently in what I have heard so far from this set.


----------



## Guest

Newer recordings might have better sound, but none match the intense performance of this Barber Piano Concerto recording--not even Browning's RCA remake!.


----------



## pmsummer

THE DANTE TROUBADOURS
*Martin Best Mediaeval Ensemble*

_Nimbus_


----------



## Vaneyes

KirbyH said:


> ....
> *Robert Russell Bennett's Suite of Old American Dances is one of those pieces I had the chance to play once and have not come across it again in my travels, even though it's very much standard repertoire. Bennett was a very skilled composer and orchestrator, and the best of both of those qualities coalesce nicely in this work. Every movement bursts forth with energy and the low instruments all get their due (the bass clarinet part for this work is a rip snorter - nineteen year old me had no idea what he was in for at the time.) Eugene Corporon does this work proud, as does the Lone Star Wind Orchestra. Gun stuff!*


John McGlinn R.I.P. was a great proponent of Robert Russell Bennett orchestrations. Thankfully, I saw one of McGlinn's concerts (w. tenor, mezzo, orchestra). Exhilarating. EMI recs are available. :tiphat:


----------



## TurnaboutVox

*J S Bach
Partita No.3 in a, BWV 827
Partita No.4 in D, BWV 828
Partita No.5 in G, BWV 829
The Well-Tempered Clavier, Book I: Preludes & Fugues, BWV 846 - 851*
András Schiff [Decca, 1996]


----------



## Conglomerate




----------



## pmsummer

MUSIQUE DE LA GRÈCE ANTIQUE
*Greek Anonymous*
Atrium Musicæ de Madrid
Gregorio Paniagua - director
_
Harmonia Mundi_


----------



## pmsummer

CANCIONERO
_Music for the Spanish Court 1470-1520_
*The Dufay Collective*
_
Avie_


----------



## starthrower




----------



## bejart

Ignaz Pleyel (1757-1831): Symphony in E Flat, Ben 134

Heinz Wallberg leading the NTO Tonkunstleorchester


----------



## Guest

I hear some Sibelius influences, with frequent chamber-like textures, and sudden cataclysmic upheavals.


----------



## SixFootScowl

Rimsky-Korsakov, Scheherazade, Ferenc Fricsay.


----------



## aleazk

Stravinsky - Abraham and Issac


----------



## starthrower




----------



## bejart

Mozart: Fantasy in C Minor, KV 475

Walter Klien, piano


----------



## Balthazar

*Brahms ~ Solo Piano Works*

Murray Perahia at the piano. This has become one of my favorite Brahms albums.


----------



## Balthazar

TurnaboutVox said:


> Perhaps the resemblance is slight, but I found the terminal 'gigues' of BWV 812 and especially BWV 815 and BWV 816 to be reminiscent, rhythmically more than anything else, a little at least, of pieces like Schumann's Wilder Reiter (Album fur die Jugend, Op. 68: Supplement). I gather that Schumann knew some of Bach's work quite well.
> 
> The opening to Bach's French Suite No.5 in G, BWV 816 (I. Allemande) is, just for a few seconds, rather Schubertian, as in the opening of the piano sonata no.13 in A, D664 (1. Allegro moderato).
> 
> Am I simply fancying it? Possibly, but the music makes a connection for me.


You have very impressive aural memory to make those connections!

Interestingly, I hear the Schubert connection with the Schiff performance, but I usually reach for Glenn Gould for the French Suites where any resemblance is lost.


----------



## Pugg

​*Saint-Saen*s; piano concertos disc 2
Jean- Philippe Collard


----------



## Pugg

clavichorder said:


> Are these Krommer pieces semi famous? I had never heard of them.


They are famous.
So it's not us, that's for sure .


----------



## Pugg

TurnaboutVox said:


> *J S Bach
> Partita No.3 in a, BWV 827
> Partita No.4 in D, BWV 828
> Partita No.5 in G, BWV 829
> The Well-Tempered Clavier, Book I: Preludes & Fugues, BWV 846 - 851*
> András Schiff [Decca, 1996]


I want this box......:tiphat:


----------



## Pugg

​
*Dvořák*: Symphonies Nos. 6 & 5
London Symphony Orchestra, Witold Rowicki


----------



## Pugg

*Strauss : Four last songs and other songs.*
*Renée Fleming* (first recording from this songs )


----------



## TurnaboutVox

Balthazar said:


> You have very impressive aural memory to make those connections!


Actually, that is probably my one musical talent! I have a constant internal soundtrack which is strongly influenced by what I've been listening to, even if I didn't think it was 'going in' at the time, ever since I was a small child.



Pugg said:


> I want this box......:tiphat:


So do I but it's very expensive and difficult to get hold of. I'm making do with Spotify.


----------



## Pugg

TurnaboutVox said:


> Actually, that is probably my one musical talent! I have a constant internal soundtrack which is strongly influenced by what I've been listening to, even if I didn't think it was 'going in' at the time, ever since I was a small child.
> 
> So do I but it's very expensive and difficult to get hold of. I'm making do with Spotify.


I bought it in Switzerland just a hour ago.
12 CD'S for €30.00
Delivered to my door.


----------



## KenOC

Beethoven's Symphony No. 1 in C, a sprightly romp by Riccardo Chailly and the Gewandhausorchester Leipzig. The fiddle work in the finale rates a big WOW!


----------



## Pugg

*Vinyl*

​
*Beethoven*:Violin Concerto in D major, Op. 61

Kyung Wha Chung (violin)

Wiener Philharmoniker Kirill Kondrashin.


----------



## Pugg

Next on:

​
*Bach: Piano concertos *
_Alexandre Tharaud _


----------



## Badinerie

found this little beauty in our music room. Haven't played it in years.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Haydn: The Creation*

_Judith Blegen, Lucia Popp, Thomas Moser, Kurt Moll, Kurt Ollmann_

Chor & Symphonieorchester des Bayerischen Rundfunks, _Leonard Bernstein_

1996 recording


----------



## Xenakiboy

I like this one! :tiphat:


----------



## Xenakiboy

This piece by Korndorf really make's oneself feel something intensely personal, like Feldman. This guy is certainly not a one-trick pony :lol:


----------



## Xenakiboy

Tonight I'm listening to Schnittke's Concerto Grosso no 1, Korndorf's Symphony no 2, Beetsy's Grosso Fugue and (Samuel) Barber's Piano Concerto! :tiphat:


----------



## Pugg

​
*Lyapunov*: Piano Works, Vol.i

_Florian Noack_ (piano)


----------



## Pugg

Next on:

​
*Aram Khachaturian* Symphonie Nr.2

Julia Bauer, Robert-Schumann-Philharmonie, Frank Beermann


----------



## bejart

JS Bach: The Art of Fugue, BWV 1080

Juilliard String Quartet: Robert Mann and Joal Smirnoff, violins -- Samuel Rhodes, viola -- Joel Krosnick, cello


----------



## Badinerie

Rachmaninov. Passion by the skipload! Despite having the 4 Vasary Rachmanonov PC's on CD I still play this old slightly noisy lp.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Manuel de Falla/ Granados/ Albeniz .*
_Leontyne Price/ Reiner._


----------



## Guest

Just arrived this opera and I am very surprised that the recording is so good Flagstad with her beautiful voice,I am sure I gonna love this recording:angel:.Now I continue watching the tour de France,Tristan has to wait.


----------



## Pugg

​*Mozart / Beethoven*/ Quintets for Piano and Winds.
_Radu Lupu and friends _


----------



## Vasks

_Cranked up the the turntable to hear these guys_

*Rossini - Overture to "Ermione" (Marriner/Philips)
Schubert - Two Scherzi (Gulda/Mace)
Sibelius - Symphony #3 (Davis/Philips)*


----------



## realdealblues

I went to two fireworks displays over the 4th of July weekend so naturally it required two listening sessions of Tchaikovsky.

_The first night only played this one:_

*Peter Ilyich Tchaikovsky*
1812 Overture, Op. 49
*[Rec. 1962]*









Leonard Bernstein/New York Philharmonic

_The second night I let this whole disc run..._

*Peter Ilyich Tchaikovsky*
Hamlet Overture, Op. 67
Marche Slave, Op. 31
Capriccio Italien, Op. 45
1812 Overture, Op. 49
*[Rec. 1984]*









Leonard Bernstein/Israel Philharmonic Orchestra


----------



## realdealblues

*Alfred Brendel
Complete Philips Recordings
CD60*









*Franz Schubert*
Piano Sonata #19 In C Minor, D. 958
*[Rec. 1972]*
Piano Sonata #20 In A Major, D. 959
*[Rec. 1971]*

*CD61*









*Franz Schubert*
Piano Sonata #21 In B Flat, D. 960
*[Rec. 1971]*
3 Klavierstücke, D. 946
11 Ecossaises, D. 781
Hungarian Melody In B Minor, D. 817
Allegretto In C Minor, D. 915
*[Rec. 1974]*


----------



## Pugg

​
*Strauss, R: Daphne*

_Renée Fleming (Daphne)_, Johan Botha (Apollos), Michael Schade (Leukippos), Kwanchul Youn (Peineios), Anna Larsson (Gaea), Eike Wilm Schulte (1st Shepherd), Cosmin Ifrim (2nd Shepherd), Gregory Reinhart (3rd Shepherd), Carsten Mittmoser (4th Shepherd), Julia Kleiter (1st Maid) & Twyla Robinson (2nd Maid)

Orchestra & Chorus of West Deutscher Rundfunk, Semyon Bychkov


> "Renée Fleming's many admirers should be pleased enough with her gracious performance. She deals idiomatically with Strauss's long phrases and points the text well…" BBC Music Magazine, October 2005





> "Fleming copes beautifully with the high tessitura of the role, and produces her clearest, brightest tone...with bright, cleanly focused sound backing Bychkov's urgent and sensuous reading, the result is very convincing" Penguin Guide, 2010 edition ****


----------



## Guest

...henceforth....

Feldman
For Philip Guston

Breuer/Engler/Schrammel


----------



## elgar's ghost

Shostakovich part fifteen tonight.

Symphony no.13 in B-flat minor [Babi-Yar] for bass, bass chorus and orchestra op.113 [Texts: Y. Yevtushenko] (1962), Music to the film _Hamlet_ op.116 (1963-64), String Quartet no.9 in E-flat op.117 (1964), String Quartet no.10 in A-flat op.118 (1964) and _The Execution of Stepan Razin_ - cantata for bass, mixed chorus and orchestra op.119 [Texts: Y. Yevtushenko] (1964):































No image available of String Quartet no.10 but it is from the same Olympia series as the 9th Quartet.


----------



## Barbebleu

Delightful stuff.


----------



## Blancrocher

Mozart: Piano Sonatas (Gulda); Debussy: Orchestral Music (Abbado)


----------



## Xenakiboy

I'm listening to Havargal Brian's Gothic Symphony before work today, with a coffee (as you should expect)
If I can, I'll be sneaking in Webern's Symphony (Op 21) and Six Bagatelles (Op 9) too! :tiphat:


----------



## Barbebleu

I would appear to be on a Chopin kick this evening. More excellent stuff.


----------



## Xenakiboy

dogen said:


> ...henceforth....
> 
> Feldman
> For Philip Guston
> 
> Breuer/Engler/Schrammel
> 
> View attachment 86324


It's nice piece! :tiphat:


----------



## Balthazar

*Albéniz ~ Iberia*

Esteban Sánchez at the piano for the complete cycle.


----------



## Guest

Balthazar said:


> *Albéniz ~ Iberia*
> 
> Esteban Sánchez at the piano for the complete cycle.


I think this might be a part of this, which I recently got:

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Spanish-Piano-Music-Granados-Albeniz/dp/B006YXGU7O/ref=sr_1_3?s=music&ie=UTF8&qid=1467839525&sr=1-3&keywords=Albeniz+Granados


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 2003.


----------



## Guest

The Piano Quintet today. Wonderfully passionate playing and superb sound.


----------



## D Smith

Beethoven: Symphony No. 6 . Toscanini/NBC Orchestra. What drive and what clear lines he brings out. Recommended despite the outdated sound and rather obvious splices in places.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

*J S Bach
The Well-Tempered Clavier, Book I: Preludes & Fugues BWV 852 - 861*
András Schiff (piano)


----------



## SixFootScowl

Beethoven's Piano Sonata No. 23--Appassionata.


----------



## Guest

This music makes me wonder how it can excist in this cruel world.So much Beauty and tenderness.......








This is the cover of the lp.last week I bought the cd.


----------



## KenOC

Schubert's last piano sonata, No. 21 in B-flat D.960, Barry Douglas.


----------



## pmsummer

EXTEMPORE
_Medieval Liturgical Music and Contemporary Jazz_
*Orlando Concert
Perfect Houseplants*
_
Linn Records_


----------



## bejart

Joseph Martin Kraus (1756-1792): Symphony in D Major

Concerto Koln


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1992.


----------



## Vaneyes

Florestan said:


> Beethoven's Piano Sonata No. 23--Appassionata.


Who's tickling?


----------



## pmsummer

SYMPHONIA ANGELICA
_Symphonia Angelica di Diversi Eccellentissimi Musica a IV. V. et VI. Voci_
*Marenzio, de Macque, Waelrant, Verdonck, Conversi, Gastoldi, van Altena, Gabrieli, De Monte, Ferretti, Marenzio*
Maite Arruabarrena & Katelijne Van Laethem - sopranos
Mira Valenta - alto
Josep Benet & Marius Van Altena - ténors 
Josep Cabré - bass
Konrad Junghänel - director, lute
_
MHS_ via _Accent_


----------



## JosefinaHW

_The Creation_, Haydn, London Philharmonic, Luxon & Popp, Klaus Tennstedt

The tempo is so slow I'm not sure I'm going to make it through this entire recording, but I really want to hear Luxon.


----------



## bejart

Beethoven: Piano Sonata No.5 in C Minor, Op.10, No.1

Wilhelm Kempff, piano


----------



## Weston

Only two pieces tonight as I am putting in 14 hour days this week counting commute time.  I'm drained, but posting a little something holds my place in the thread.

*Bernard Stevens: Piano Concerto, Op. 26 *
Adrian Leaper / Ireland National Symphony Orchestra










I have no memory of acquiring this music. Stuck somewhere between romantic and modern, between mediocrity and brilliance, and when it rages it tends toward a tempest in a teacup, it nevertheless does the job. I like it.

*Nicolas Flagello: Andante Languido*
David Amos / New Russia Orchestra










This reminds me a little of Bernard Hermann film music for strings. It does build to a nice tumultuous climax, but I'm feeling, "Yeah, yeah. Settle down over there!" It must be time for bed, a book and benumbing in that order.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Liszt: Joseph Moog*

Hexaméron, S392
Polonaise No. 1
Trauerwalzer - variation after Schubert
Ballade No. 2 in B minor, S171/R16
Adelaïde de Beethoven, S466a (First Version)
Prelude and Fugue in a minor, BWV 543 (J.S. Bach), S. 462/1
Valse-Impromptu, S.213

Joseph Moog (piano)


----------



## Pugg

JosefinaHW said:


> _The Creation_, Haydn, London Philharmonic, Luxon & Popp, Klaus Tennstedt
> 
> The tempo is so slow I'm not sure I'm going to make it through this entire recording, but I really want to hear Luxon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I bought it for Lucia Popp .:tiphat:


----------



## Rosie

I'm watching Leanard Bernstein conduct Beethoven's symphony 9. It's such a cute piece


----------



## Pugg

​*Haydn ; Nelson Mass.*
Sir Neville Marriner


----------



## Xenakiboy

I decided to put Complete Works of Webern on again, I am already up to Op 5. I'm really feeling a really heavy emotional response to it today (probably due to my day at work)


----------



## Pugg

*Brahms*: Violin Sonatas Nos. 1-3 (complete)

Sonatensatz (Scherzo from the F.A.E. sonata), WoO 2
_Augustin Dumay (violin) & Louis Lortie (piano)
_


----------



## KenOC

Johann Sebastian Bach: Partita #2 in d S 1004, Rachel Barton Pine, violin One of the greatest pieces of music ever written (the chaconne, of course), on the radio.


----------



## Xenakiboy

I've heard various works By Carter before, but I know what else I'll be exploring this month!!


----------



## Xenakiboy

:kiss::kiss::kiss::tiphat:






Woah!


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mozart*iano concerto KV 466;* Scarlatti*: Klaviersonaten 
(Haskil)


----------



## Pugg

​
*Ponchielli: La Gioconda*

Tebaldi/ Bergonzi/ Horne, et al. 
1967 recording (Lamberto Gardelli)


----------



## Rosie

Tchaikovsky Symphony 6, I luv it!!


----------



## Xenakiboy

Xenakis - Kraanerg 

Haven't listened to my idol for a few days (again!) so why not! :tiphat:


----------



## Pugg

​
*Schubert; Impromptus.*
Murray Perahia


----------



## Pugg

​
*Gade*: Chamber Works, Vol. 1

Sextet op. 44
String Sextet in E flat Major, Op. 44: Allegro vivace

Piano Trio in F major, Op. 42

Fredrik Schøyen Sjölin (cello), Karolina Weltrowska (violin), Martin Qvist Hansen (piano)

Ensemble MidtVest


----------



## bejart

Pietro Locatelli (1695-1764): Violin Concerto No.4 in F Major

Gunter Kehr directing the Mainz Chamber Orchestra -- Suzanne Lautenbacher, violin


----------



## Pugg

​
*Verhulst: Mass Op. 20*

Nienke Oostenrijk (soprano), Margriet van Reisen (contralto), Marcel Reijans (tenor), Hubert Claessens (bass)

Netherlands Concert Choir, Residentie Orchestra The Hague, Matthias Bamert


----------



## Mahlerian

Mozart: Symphony No. 39 in E-flat, No. 40 in G minor, No. 41 in C
Orchestre des Champs-Elysees, cond. Herreweghe


----------



## Pugg

Next on;

​Glière : Concerto for Coloratura Soprano/ harp concerto

Glazunov: Violin concert.

Stravinsky; Cui- Grettchsninov

Dame Joan Sutherland / Osian Ellis/ Josef Sivo.

L.S.O Richard Bonynge


----------



## realdealblues

*Peter Ilyich Tchaikovsky*
Symphony #4 in F minor, Op. 36
Francesca Da Rimini, Op. 32
*[Rec. 1989]*









*Leonard Bernstein/New York Philharmonic*

*Peter Ilyich Tchaikovsky*
Symphony #5 in E minor, Op. 64
*[Rec. 1988]*
Romeo & Juliet Fantasy Overture, Op. 21
*[Rec. 1989]*









*Leonard Bernstein/New York Philharmonic*

*Peter Ilyich Tchaikovsky*
Symphony #6 in B minor, Op. 74 "Pathetique"
*[Rec. 1986]*









*Leonard Bernstein/New York Philharmonic*

_Late Lenny's Tchaikovsky is always interesting to experience. This recording of Symphony #5 has always seemed a bit heavy to me but I like Symphonies #4 & #6 quite a bit. I've always been a fan of the nature artwork too._


----------



## KirbyH

It's Mahler's birthday - naturally I'm going to celebrate:















Uncle Claudio was my first exposure to Mahler on disc and for the longest time, I kept it that way. It has never failed to amaze me how this unassuming Italian plays Prometheus, bringing the fire to whatever orchestra he's having do Mahler. (RIP, of course.) The live Symphony No. 1 harnesses the Berliner's mighty sound so completely that it really feels like they're made for each other. It's incredible to the point of disbelief. For me, this reading puts a bunch of other's in the shade (and yes, that includes both of Bernstein's - not least of all because the Berlin Phil plays circles around the 1966 NY Phil.) Goodness abounds.

The 7th - oh how I love thee. By my count, I own three different recordings of this work with the Chicago Symphony: Abbado, Solit, and Levine, all made during the... Solti era. Ha. Solti and Levine both ride the rocketship towards the vast expanse and so does Abbado, but it's just a touch more refined. That being said, there's no doubting the tremendous torque he's got under his feet in his recording. They all turn out extroverted, thick-boned readings but Abbado's has a shade more color and nuance, and that's saying something as all three recordings are extraordinary. Jupiter and Juno have bestowed their blessing on the immensity of this work, and Abbado is their able interpreter. Sally forth and let it consume you!


----------



## Pugg

​
*Rossini: Tancredi*

_Sumi Jo_, Lucretia Lendi, Anna Maria di Micco, Stanford Olsen, Patrick Peire, _Ewa Podles_, Pietro Spagnoli

Collegium Instrumentale Brugense, Capella Brugensis, Alberto Zedda.


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1996. Essential.


----------



## Vaneyes

Pugg said:


> ​
> *Rossini: Tancredi*
> 
> _Sumi Jo_, Lucretia Lendi, Anna Maria di Micco, Stanford Olsen, Patrick Peire, _Ewa Podles_, Pietro Spagnoli
> 
> Collegium Instrumentale Brugense, Capella Brugensis, Alberto Zedda.


Podles and Jo always rock.


----------



## Vaneyes

KirbyH said:


> It's Mahler's birthday - naturally I'm going to celebrate:
> 
> View attachment 86346
> View attachment 86347
> 
> 
> Uncle Claudio was my first exposure to Mahler on disc and for the longest time, I kept it that way. It has never failed to amaze me how this unassuming Italian plays Prometheus, bringing the fire to whatever orchestra he's having do Mahler. (RIP, of course.) The live Symphony No. 1 harnesses the Berliner's mighty sound so completely that it really feels like they're made for each other. It's incredible to the point of disbelief. For me, this reading puts a bunch of other's in the shade (and yes, that includes both of Bernstein's - not least of all because the Berlin Phil plays circles around the 1966 NY Phil.) Goodness abounds.
> 
> The 7th - oh how I love thee. By my count, I own three different recordings of this work with the Chicago Symphony: Abbado, Solit, and Levine, all made during the... Solti era. Ha. Solti and Levine both ride the rocketship towards the vast expanse and so does Abbado, but it's just a touch more refined. That being said, there's no doubting the tremendous torque he's got under his feet in his recording. They all turn out extroverted, thick-boned readings but Abbado's has a shade more color and nuance, and that's saying something as all three recordings are extraordinary. Jupiter and Juno have bestowed their blessing on the immensity of this work, and Abbado is their able interpreter. Sally forth and let it consume you!


Well said. 
Two of my favorite Abbado *Mahler* recs. :tiphat:


----------



## AClockworkOrange

Personally I prefer the original album - Synths and all. The production between the older vocal recordings and the new orchestral recordings doesn't quite mesh for me. I still love it and the quality of the songs speak for themselves - as does Freddie & Montserrat's performances.

The Barcelona album introduced me to Caballe, to operatic singing and to Classical Music long before I found 'A Clockwork Orange' and will always hold a special place in my heart. A crossover which brings out the strengths of both participants.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Shostakovich part sixteen.

Two of the three vocal works here are examples of DSCH reliving the puckishness of his early years - the op.123 is a pocket-sized masterclass of world-weary irony as he sardonically lists some of the latter-day honours which have come his way despite some of his work being either ignored or disapproved of, while op.121 sees him having fun with innocuous excerpts from readers' letters which were printed in editions of a state-approved satirical publication (maybe these offerings by the public at large can be deemed as truthful written-word examples of what Socialist Realism was _really_ about and thus enabling DSCH to have one of his last sneers at the original propaganda-distorted concept which caused him so much bother years before?).

Chamber Symphony in A-flat [arrangement by R. Barshai of the 10th String Quartet] op.118A (1964), Suite from the film _A Year is Like a Lifetime_ for orchestra op.120A (1965), _Five Romances on Texts from the Magazine 'Krokodil'_ for bass and piano op.121 (1965), _A Foreword to the Complete Collection of My Works and a Brief Contemplation with Respect to this Foreword_ for bass and piano op.123 (1966) , String Quartet no.11 in F-minor op.122 (1966), Cello Concerto no.2 in G-minor op.126 (1966) and _Seven Poems by A. Blok_ - song cycle for soprano and piano trio op.127 (1967):































No image available of the 11th String Quartet but it's played by the Shostakovich Quartet (on Olympia).

Image of the 2nd Cello Concerto is different to the one I have but the recording is the same.


----------



## drnlaw

Strauss Four Last Songs: Lucia Popp, Klaus Tennstedt, London Philharmonic Orchestra, 1982.

My favorite of the dozen or so recordings I have of this (most of which date from the '70s and '80s).


----------



## realdealblues

*Alfred Brendel
Complete Philips Recordings
CD62








*
*Franz Schubert*
4 Impromptus, Op.90, D. 899
*[Rec. 1972]*
4 Impromptus Op.142, D. 935
*[Rec. 1974]*
16 German Dances, D. 783
*[Rec. 1973]*

*CD63*









*Franz Schubert*
Fantasy In C Major "Wanderer", D. 760
*[Rec. 1971]*
6 Moments musicaux, Op.94, D.780
*[Rec. 1972]*
12 German Dances, D. 790
*[Rec. 1971]*


----------



## starthrower

It's turning in to a Mahler week. Nos. 5,6,7 the past two days, and now this massive symphony.


----------



## Xenakiboy

Starting my morning with some Xenakis solo piano pieces!


----------



## Mahlerian

*Popp Songs?*

Mahler: Symphony No. 4
Lucia Popp, London Philharmonic Orchestra, cond. Tennstedt


----------



## Guest

Just finished with the Tristan .The music trembles still in my body and soul.Indeed a great recording.


----------



## Dr Johnson

As the rest of you are at it for Mahler's birthday...


----------



## starthrower

Mahlerian said:


> Mahler: Symphony No. 4
> Lucia Popp, London Philharmonic Orchestra, cond. Tennstedt


I should've snagged this box while it was selling for under 20 bucks. Now the price has shot back up to 30+ dollars.
Boy, I'm a cheapskate!


----------



## Xenakiboy

Listening to a little bit of Messiaen! :tiphat:


----------



## Xenakiboy

Mahlerian said:


> Mahler: Symphony No. 4
> Lucia Popp, London Philharmonic Orchestra, cond. Tennstedt


Excellent to see Mahlerian listening to Mahler! :tiphat: 
(sorry, I had too )


----------



## TurnaboutVox

*Robert Schumann
Papillons, Op. 2
Davidsbündlertänze, Op. 6
Variations on an original theme, for piano in E flat major ("Geister-Variationen"), WoO 24
Album für die Jugend (Album for the Young) for piano, Op. 68*
Cédric Pescia [Claves, 2007]

This wasn't enthusiastically received on release, but once I'd got over the disappointment that the entire Claves Schumann series wasn't performed by Irish Wunderkind Finghin Collins, this is actually a very decent double album. Pescia is never less than engaging, and his Davidsbündlertänze is genuinely poetic. The piano recording, as on the other discs of this series, is technically outstanding.


----------



## JosefinaHW

Francesco Geminiani, _Concerti Grossi Vol. 1: Op. 2 Nos. 1-6 & Op. 3 Nos. 1-4_, Capella Istropolitana


----------



## TurnaboutVox

*Schumann
Gesange der Frühe, Op. 133
7 Piano Pieces in Fughetta Form, Op. 126
Kreisleriana, Op. 16*
Dina Ugorskaja [Cavi Music, 2010]

More Schumann. I find it difficult to stop listening to him once I get started. This is a fine version of Kreisleriana.


> ...his Seven Piano Pieces in Fughetta Form [written] just a few days before his Rhenish suicide attempt explores the structure to a remarkable degree, looking back to Bach with a quote from the "Royal" theme in the Musical Offering and presenting us with really unique harmonic constructs and odd voice-leading. It is one of the great mysteries of music to wonder about the path he might have taken had he made it into his 50s.
> 
> Arkiv Music


----------



## Badinerie

Claire M Singer. 'Ceo' BBC radio 3 Late Junction.


----------



## pmsummer

EINE KLEINE NACHTMUSIK
*Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart*
Amadeus-Quartett +
_
Deutsche Grammophon_


----------



## starthrower

Le Sacre Du Printemps/Columbia Symphony Orchestra
January 5-6 1960


----------



## hustlefan

Richard Strauss conducting his Don Quixote, recorded in 1933.


----------



## pmsummer

THE SERVICE OF VENUS AND MARS
_Music for the Knights of the Garter, 1340-1440_
*Gothic Voices*
Andrew Lawrence-King - medieval harp
Christopher Page - director

_Hyperion_


----------



## bejart

Josef Myslivecek (1737-1781): Sinfonia in F Major

Prague Chamber Orchestra


----------



## D Smith

Celebrating Mahler's birthday today as I know many other TC members are.

Kindertotenlieder Thomas Hampson/Bernstein/Vienna. I usually listen to this CD for the 6th which is among the best in my opinion. This Kindertotenlieder is quite good, but I still prefer Janet Baker.










Das Lied von der Erde. Richard Lewis/Maureen Forrester/Reiner/CSO. Lucid and lush and very rewarding. There are perhaps slightly better soloists on other CD's but this performance does not disappoint.










Mahler Symphony No. 3. Ludwig/Bernstein/NYP. Superb superb superb. Why I love classical music.


----------



## Balthazar

*Bruckner ~ Symphony No. 4*

Jaap van Zweden leads the Netherlands Radio Philharmonic Orchestra.


----------



## deprofundis

HA! Claudio Merulo what a great classical composer im lisening to his motets tonight he is underrated.


----------



## Guest

Electrifying performances of Schumann's Sonata No. 3 and Scriabin's Sonata No.5 from 1976. Although these unedited performances have a few wrong notes, they are so much more visceral than the emaciated, edited ones that RCA released on LP ages ago. Better sound on this new release, too.


----------



## Mahlerian

Mahler: Der Tambourg'sell, Wo die schonen Trompeten blasen, Wer hat dies Liedlein erdacht?, Revelge
Jessye Norman, John Shirley-Quirk, Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra, cond. Haitink


----------



## starthrower

Les Noces/Renard The Fox/L'Histoire Du Soldat


----------



## JosefinaHW

Arcangelo Corelli, _Concerti Grossi Op. 6_, Capella Istropolitana


----------



## bejart

Mozart: Rondo in A Minor, KV 511

Mitsuko Uchida, piano


----------



## Janspe

Balthazar said:


> *Bruckner ~ Symphony No. 4*
> 
> Jaap van Zweden leads the Netherlands Radio Philharmonic Orchestra.


By chance, I was listening to the same recording just earlier today - and I quite enjoyed it! It seems that van Zweden has recorded the whole cycle with the same orchestra, so I might explore his take on Bruckner a bit further in the coming few days.


----------



## Weston

*Josef Rheinberger: Suite for violin, cello & organ in C minor, Op. 149*
Hye-Jean Choi / Peter Isaacson / Tido Janssen / Stacy Kwak










I usually alternate between orchestral one night and chamber the next, but does this qualify as chamber with a massive pipe organ? No matter. It's music. Astonishing and lovely music!

And as my listening was interrupted by a very long phone chat with one of the three people on the planet permitted to call me, once again only two pieces tonight.

*Roussel: Piano Trio in E-Flat Major, Op. 2*
Jet Röling, Jean-Jacques Kantarow, Herre-Jan Stegenga & Schönberg Quartet (or some combination thereof)










Not quite on a par with the Rheinberger above due to borderline screechy string intonation and too much vibrato for my tastes, there are still some very nice ebbing and flowing emotions, or swelling and receding -- or gushing and slightly less gushing. Mix Debussy with Frank Bridge and a touch of Elgar and you may have some idea. I may enjoy it better under other circumstances later on, but it's only opus 2 so I'll try not to be too negative. Roussel produced much much finer works than this later in his career.

[Edit: movements 2 and 3 have turned out to be rather nice after all that.]


----------



## Pugg

​
Bach; Italian Concerto; Chromatic Fantasia & Fugue

Alfred Brendel.


----------



## SixFootScowl

Stokowski's orchestral transcription of Mussorgsky's Pictures at an Exhibition.


----------



## Pugg

drnlaw said:


> Strauss Four Last Songs: Lucia Popp, Klaus Tennstedt, London Philharmonic Orchestra, 1982.
> 
> My favorite of the dozen or so recordings I have of this (most of which date from the '70s and '80s).


Excellent choice.:tiphat:


----------



## Pugg

TurnaboutVox said:


> *Robert Schumann
> Papillons, Op. 2
> Davidsbündlertänze, Op. 6
> Variations on an original theme, for piano in E flat major ("Geister-Variationen"), WoO 24
> Album für die Jugend (Album for the Young) for piano, Op. 68*
> Cédric Pescia [Claves, 2007]
> 
> This wasn't enthusiastically received on release, but once I'd got over the disappointment that the entire Claves Schumann series wasn't performed by Irish Wunderkind Finghin Collins, this is actually a very decent double album. Pescia is never less than engaging, and his Davidsbündlertänze is genuinely poetic. The piano recording, as on the other discs of this series, is technically outstanding.


I have a Schubert disc by this pianist, excellent. :tiphat:


----------



## Casebearer

I wanted to share Enrique Raxach's second String Quartet with you but it's not on YouTube. So instead I'm posting his Soiree Musicale (1978). It has a lot of bass clarinet!

I suppose it's rather worthless or mediocre music, objectively judged by tradition that is, as it's not in any canon of classical music of recognized importance, and no one will be making any bucks selling it.

I like it, foolish me!

I'm also not sure if you can buy it. But you can listen to it of course. It has only 158 views so you can be number 159...


----------



## Pugg

​
*Schumann* ; piano concerto
*Prokofiev* ; piano concerto 
Van Cliburn


----------



## SixFootScowl

Orchestral part of this:


----------



## Xenakiboy

Xenakis - Orchestral Works Volume Two 
Jonchaies - Shaar - Lichens - Antikhthon 

A bit of Xenakis is always guaranteed to make me feel better, his music has a very special place in my heart :kiss: (though many of you should have already figured that out for yourselves by now :lol


----------



## Pugg

​
*Beethoven*iano Concerto No. 3 in C minor, Op. 37

*Mozart*iano Concerto No. 24 in C minor, K491

*Yevgeny Sudbin* (piano)

Minnesota Orchestra, Osmo Vänskä


----------



## Xenakiboy

Pugg said:


> ​
> *Beethoven*iano Concerto No. 3 in C minor, Op. 37
> 
> *Mozart*iano Concerto No. 24 in C minor, K491
> 
> *Yevgeny Sudbin* (piano)
> 
> Minnesota Orchestra, Osmo Vänskä


I studied the third a while back, it'll be impossible for me to forget it. :lol:


----------



## elgar's ghost

Shostakovich part seventeen for when I'm home later.

_'Vesna, Vesna' (Spring, Spring')- Romance to Verses by A. Pushkin_ for bass and piano op.128 (1967), _Anti-Formalist Rayok_ - Satire for four voices, chorus and piano [based on the congress of 1948 which became known as the 'Zhadanov Decree'] originally op.78B but later WoO [Text: D. Shostakovich or, somewhat spuriously, L. Lebedinsky)] (1948 - revised/embellished by 1968), Violin Concerto no.2 in C-sharp minor op.129 (1967), _October_ - Symphonic Poem in C-minor for orchestra op.131 (1967), String Quartet no.12 in D-flat op.133 (1968) and Sonata for violin and piano op.134 (1968):






































Apologies for small image - unable to expand (again).


----------



## Meyerbeer Smith




----------



## tortkis

Chris Brown: Six Primes (New World Records, 2016)









Six Primes (2014) for piano in 13-limit just intonation

Chris Brown, piano

http://www.newworldrecords.org/album.cgi?rm=view&album_id=94309


----------



## Pugg

​
*The Voice of the century: Dame Joan Sutherland*
(Disc2 )


----------



## Rosie

SimonTemplar said:


>


Yay!! I luv dat one!!!


----------



## Badinerie

More Vasary Rachmaninov. Piano Concerto no 3. on LP


----------



## Pugg

Badinerie said:


> More Vasary Rachmaninov. Piano Concerto no 3. on LP


Wonderful in every aspect .:tiphat:


----------



## Pugg

_







_​
*Meyerbeer: Dinorah*

Patrizia Ciofi (Dinorah), Etienne Dupuis (Hoël), Philippe Talbot (Corentin), Seth Carico (Le Chasseur), Elebenita Kajtazi (Chevrière et premier pâtre), Gideon Poppe (Le Faucheur), Christina Sidak (Chevrière et second pâtre)

Deutsche Oper Berlin, Enrique Mazzola


----------



## Badinerie

Vieuxtemps Violin Concerto no 5. Isabelle Van Keulen. LSO Davis LP.


----------



## Ingélou

*Jakob Klein (1688-1748, Amsterdam) Sonatas for Violoncello - on YouTube:
*





*Trying to enlarge my knowledge. The Wiki article is fascinating:*
https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jacob_Herman_Klein

*Little is known, but apparently he preferred business to his father's career of dancing master - and he used amazing fingering on the cello, some of which is just about impossible today.*

*Anyway, this music is wistful, reflective and beautiful. I'm glad I found it. *


----------



## Marinera

Casebearer said:


> I wanted to share Enrique Raxach's second String Quartet with you but it's not on YouTube. So instead I'm posting his Soiree Musicale (1978). It has a lot of bass clarinet!
> 
> I suppose it's rather worthless or mediocre music, objectively judged by tradition that is, as it's not in any canon of classical music of recognized importance, and no one will be making any bucks selling it.
> 
> I like it, foolish me!
> 
> I'm also not sure if you can buy it. But you can listen to it of course. It has only 158 views so you can be number 159...


I am a view number 161 probably, seeing as two more people liked it before me. That is if you tube counts 6 minutes of listening as a viewing. I'll listen some more so you can count me as a view # 162 then too. Though I have to say, this music makes it hard to obstain from working. Probably it's because of this creeping and rolling onto you sound, reminds one that work is relentless. If I'll have this piece any longer, I'll become a marvel of efficiency.


----------



## ArtMusic

Another installment in the excellent series,


----------



## Pugg

​
*Haydn* ; String Quartets Nos. 77 & 78


----------



## Pugg

​*Niels W. Gade*: Chamber music Vol.2

Ensemble MidtVest.


----------



## bejart

Alessandro Marcello (1669-1747): Oboe Concerto No.5 in B Minor

Heinz Holliger on oboe with Camerata Bern


----------



## pmsummer

ROTHKO CHAPEL
WHY PATTERNS?
*Morton Feldman*
David Abel - Viola
Philip Brett - Director
California EAR Unit - Ensemble
Deborah Dietrich - Soprano (Vocal)
Karen Rosenak - Celeste
University of California Berkeley Chamber Chorus
William Winant - Percussion
_
New Albion_


----------



## Meyerbeer Smith

Pugg said:


> _
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _​
> *Meyerbeer: Dinorah*
> 
> Patrizia Ciofi (Dinorah), Etienne Dupuis (Hoël), Philippe Talbot (Corentin), Seth Carico (Le Chasseur), Elebenita Kajtazi (Chevrière et premier pâtre), Gideon Poppe (Le Faucheur), Christina Sidak (Chevrière et second pâtre)
> 
> Deutsche Oper Berlin, Enrique Mazzola


OH! Is this the Berlin 2014 production, the one using the critical score?

If you're enjoying it, you should see the DVD of the Compiègne production, which is magical.


----------



## Pugg

For the Saturday symphony :








​
*Vaughan Williams:*Symphony No. 6 in E minor

On Wenlock Edge

Ian Bostridge (tenor)


----------



## Pugg

SimonTemplar said:


> OH! Is this the Berlin 2014 production, the one using the critical score?
> 
> If you're enjoying it, you should see the DVD of the Compiègne production, which is magical.


I really can't tell Simon, the only thing I do know it's shorter then the one on Opera Rara.
Your knowledge off French operas is much broader then mine. 

Look at this;
https://www.jpc.de/jpcng/cpo/detail/-/art/giacomo-meyerbeer-dinorah/hnum/8455683
( in English also in between)


----------



## Rtnrlfy

Fresh from yesterday's mail delivery:


----------



## Vasks

_LPs_

*Malawski - Overture (Krenz/Muza)
Lutoslawski - String Quartet (LaSalle/DGG)
Penderecki - Polymorphia (Czyz/Philips)*


----------



## AClockworkOrange

*Parry's 'The Soul's Ransom' *and* 'The Lotos-Eaters' *performed by Bambert with the London Philharmonic Orchestra et al.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Czerny: Chamber Music * 
Duo Concertante, Op.129
Variations Brillantes et Rondeau de Chasse, Op. 202
Rondo Facile et Brillante, Op. 374 No. 3
Chanson Sans Paroles, Op. 795 No. 1
Grande Sérénade Concertante, Op. 126

Clive Conway (Flute), Christine Croshaw (Piano), Nicholas Bucknall (Clarinet),

Christina Shillito (Cello), Stephen Stirling (Horn)


----------



## Rtnrlfy

Next up from the box of happy that arrived yesterday:


----------



## Pugg

*Wagner- Das Rheingold*
Halle/ Lipovèk/ Rear/ et al

Conducted by: _ Wolfgang Sawallisch_.


----------



## Mahlerian

Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 4
Asasello Quartet









This is the second set of Schoenberg quartets released this year, the other being from Diotima. Unlike that set, it doesn't include either the pre-opus numbered works or the pieces for quartet by Berg and Webern. Weirdly, the set is programmed in reverse chronological order, so this is the first piece on the first disc. Based on a first listen, I prefer Quatuor Diotima's take, but the Asasello Quartet plays very well indeed, if a little faster in the Comodo second movement than I'm used to.


----------



## AClockworkOrange

Claudio Abbado & the London Symphony Orchestra performing *Stravinsky's Le Sacre du Printemps*.

A piece I haven't listened to for a while, performed wonderfully in this particular recording. A welcome breath of fresh air into my listening.


----------



## SixFootScowl

SimonTemplar said:


> If you're enjoying it, you should see the DVD of the Compiègne production, which is magical.


Indeed it is! 
Cover image of DVD.

In fact, I liked Isabelle Philippe's voice so much in that Dinorah DVD that I chased down another DVD with her that also is a very good opera: Auber's Haydee.


----------



## AClockworkOrange

AClockworkOrange said:


> Claudio Abbado & the London Symphony Orchestra performing *Stravinsky's Le Sacre du Printemps*.
> 
> A piece I haven't listened to for a while, performed wonderfully in this particular recording. A welcome breath of fresh air into my listening.


Continuing with this collection with *The Firebird (1919 Edition)* and *Jeu de cartes*.

Claudio Abbado brought a great deal out of the London Symphony Orchestra in these Stravinsky recordings.


----------



## jim prideaux

have not 'posted' with any regularity recently due to pressures associated with work........

Schubert 9th performed by van Immerseel and Anima Eterna


----------



## Heliogabo

Ingélou said:


> *Jakob Klein (1688-1748, Amsterdam) Sonatas for Violoncello - on YouTube:
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Trying to enlarge my knowledge. The Wiki article is fascinating:*
> https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jacob_Herman_Klein
> 
> *Little is known, but apparently he preferred business to his father's career of dancing master - and he used amazing fingering on the cello, some of which is just about impossible today.*
> 
> *Anyway, this music is wistful, reflective and beautiful. I'm glad I found it. *


Thanks for posting this, I´m enjoying it right now. Beautiful music that deserves more attention.


----------



## Heliogabo

Casebearer said:


> How do you feel about the Tátrai Quartet's interpretation then? Don't know if that's available on cd. I have it as part of the Complete Edition on vinyl. I love it.


I have the Tátrai on cd (3 cd along with a Divertimento for strings). Very hungarian, and powerful.


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1982.


----------



## Badinerie

Elgar The Dream of Gerontius .


----------



## AClockworkOrange

Badinerie said:


> Elgar The Dream of Gerontius .


The art on that sleeve is superb - so too is the performance.


----------



## Badinerie

Yep...Demon Chorus giving it some stick right now!


----------



## jim prideaux

Dvorak-Cello Concerto performed by Slava,HvK and the BPO.....


----------



## Xenakiboy

Just been listening to Babbitt's Reflections (for Piano and synthesiser) and then I got this in the mail!!!!:


----------



## AClockworkOrange

Not so much listening but watching the documentary 'In Search of Chopin'.

I enjoyed the previous instalments on Haydn, Mozart & Beethoven so hopefully this will live up to those. So far, it is very interesting.


----------



## SixFootScowl

The Nine symphonies from this:


----------



## Guest

Mahler's 9th










to test out my new Little Fwend, a tonearm lifter for manual turntables. Works beautifully. Pricey ($200), but it beats having my expensive stylus grind against the label when I fall asleep while listening!


----------



## Vaneyes

Sampling this soon to be reissued, and CD debut (rec.1967). Nice, but maybe tightropers deserve a modern production of.


----------



## Vaneyes

Kontrapunctus said:


> ....


Thought maybe an urn.


----------



## Guest

Vaneyes said:


> Thought maybe an urn.


LOL. Here it is installed on my TT:


----------



## bejart

Mozart: Flute Concerto No.1 in G Major, KV 313

Orpheus Chamber Orchestra -- Susan Palma, flute


----------



## starthrower

From the Boulez Erato box.


----------



## deprofundis

Im lisening to Pierre de la Rue,awesome rendition by Ars antiqua de Paris the cd is call Masses and motets , and guess what... this is what you will get 2 masses fews motets and this is incredible, nothing less, than i will discover the genieous of Willaert
ok this is naxos and perhaps naxos dosen bring justice to Willaert but we will see. Than i might finnish the day whit Alexander Agricola great great fortuna desperata hmm.


----------



## Guest

Very passionate music that needs to be played more often. Good sound.


----------



## Pugg

​
Tchaikovsky:
Fantasia "Romeo and Juliet" (January 28, 1957 New York, St. George Hotel),
"Capriccio Italien" (February 16, 1960 New York, St. George Hotel),
"Francesca da Rimini" (New York October 31, 1960),
"Marche Slave" (January 21, 1963 New York, Philharmonic Hall)
New York Philharmonic


----------



## Pugg

Kontrapunctus said:


> Very passionate music that needs to be played more often. Good sound.


I just bought the score for the violin sonata :tiphat:


----------



## Xenakiboy

I'm currently listening to my new Complete Works Of Edgard Varese, both disks! :tiphat:










It feels sooooo good now that I've finished work for the week and I can relax! 

Ps. I can't help that "Tuning Up" makes me think of Schnittke's Symphony no 1 :lol:


----------



## Pugg

​
*Paër:* Il Santo Sepolcro (The Holy Sepulchre)
Preceded by Invito by Giovanni Simon Mayr (1763-1845)

Cornelia Horak (soprano), Miriam Clark (soprano), Vanessa Barkowski (alto), Valer Barna-Sabadus (alto), Thomas Michael Allen (tenor), Klaus Steppberger (tenor), Jens Hamann (bass) & Thomas Stimmel (bass)

Simon Mayr Chorus and Ensemble, Franz Hauk


----------



## Haydn man

For this weeks SS


----------



## Pugg

​
*Renée Fleming*: Verismo Arias. :tiphat:


----------



## tortkis

J.S. Bach's "Mer hahn en neue Oberkeet" BWV 212, from Cantatas Vol. 5 by the Amsterdam Baroque Orchestra & Choir / Ton Koopman.


----------



## Pugg

*Szymanowski: Cédric Tiberghien
*
Etudes (12), Op. 33
Masques (3), Op. 34
Etudes (4), Op. 4
Métopes Op. 29 (Trois poèmes pour piano)

Cédric Tiberghien (piano)


----------



## JosefinaHW

:Xenakisboy: I've taken a second step into your listening world and found another piece I like; I also found several other composers that were already on my side of the fence that you might not know about. By the way, I am streaming this recording on Amazon Prime; please check it out.

_Spheres_, Daniel Hope










1. Westhoff: Sonata For Violin And Continuo III - Arranged By Christian Badzura - Imitazione delle Campane
by Daniel Hope and Deutsches Kammerorchester Berlin *******
*Beautiful!!!*

2. Einaudi: I giorni - Andante
by Daniel Hope and Deutsches Kammerorchester Berlin and Jacques Ammon

3. Glass: _*Echorus*_ by Chie Peters and Daniel Hope and Deutsches Kammerorchester Berlin and Rundfunkchor Berlin ***** **This is a lovely piece*; I remember seeing _Koqanisquatsti_ years ago and I STILL remember the headache I had after watching it.

4. Fauré: _*Cantique de Jean Racine*_, Op.11 - Arranged By John Rutter - Cantique de Jean Racine, Op.11 - Arranged By John Rutter by Daniel Hope and Deutsches Kammerorchester Berlin and Rundfunkchor Berlin and Simon Halsey *This was already on my side of the fence.*

5 Auerbach: 24 Preludes For Violin And Piano, Op.46 - 15. Adagio sognando by Daniel Hope and Jacques Ammon

6 Pärt: Fratres For Violin, String Orchestra And Percussion by Daniel Hope and Deutsches Kammerorchester Berlin and Simon

7 Kats-Chernin: Wild Swans Suite - Version For Violin And Piano - Eliza Aria by Daniel Hope and Jacques Ammon

8 Baranowski: Musica Universalis by Chie Peters and Daniel Hope and Deutsches Kammerorchester Berlin and Jacques Ammon

9 Prokofiev, G.: Spheres by Daniel Hope and Deutsches Kammerorchester Berlin and Simon Halsey

10 Richter: Berlin By Overnight by Daniel Hope and Jochen Carls

11 Baranowski: Biafra y Daniel Hope and Deutsches Kammerorchester Berlin and Jacques Ammon

12 Igudesman: Lento by Daniel Hope and Deutsches Kammerorchester Berlin and Rundfunkchor Berlin and Simon Halsey

13 Einaudi: Passaggio by Daniel Hope and Jacques Ammon

14 Auerbach: 24 Preludes For Violin And Piano, Op.46 - 8. Andante by Daniel Hope and Jacques Ammon

15 Jenkins: The Armed Man - A Mass For Peace - Benedictus by Daniel Hope and Deutsches Kammerorchester Berlin and Rundfunkchor Berlin and Simon Halsey

16 J.S. Bach: Prelude And Fugue In E Minor, BWV 855 - Arranged By Olivier Fourés - Prelude by Christiane Starke and Daniel Hope and Juan Lucas Aisemberg

17 Nyman: Drowning By Numbers - Trysting Fields by Daniel Hope and Deutsches Kammerorchester Berlin and Juan Lucas Aisemberg and Simon Halsey
*I told you Nyman used part of Schnittke's Piano Concerto in his soundtrack for the movie* *Breach.*

18 Gundermann: Faust / Episode 2 - Nachspiel
by Daniel Hope and Deutsches Kammerorchester Berlin and Simon Halsey


----------



## AClockworkOrange

Robert Simpson's Symphony No.1 performed by Adrian Boult & the London Philharmonic Orchestra. 

An excellent recording, this was my introduction to Simpson's Symphonic oeuvre. Thankfully, Boult didn't shy away from what would have been reasonably contemporary music or from British Composers.

Thankfully, Vernon Handley took this championing of British music further even at the expense of fewer opportunities at other repertoire than his mentor.


----------



## Xenakiboy

JosefinaHW said:


> :Xenakisboy: I've taken a second step into your listening world and found another piece I like; I also found several other composers that were already on my side of the fence that you might not know about. By the way, I am streaming this recording on Amazon Prime; please check it out.
> 
> _Spheres_, Daniel Hope
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Westhoff: Sonata For Violin And Continuo III - Arranged By Christian Badzura - Imitazione delle Campane
> by Daniel Hope and Deutsches Kammerorchester Berlin *******
> *Beautiful!!!*
> 
> 2. Einaudi: I giorni - Andante
> by Daniel Hope and Deutsches Kammerorchester Berlin and Jacques Ammon
> 
> 3. Glass: _*Echorus*_ by Chie Peters and Daniel Hope and Deutsches Kammerorchester Berlin and Rundfunkchor Berlin ***** **This is a lovely piece*; I remember seeing _Koqanisquatsti_ years ago and I STILL remember the headache I had after watching it.
> 
> 4. Fauré: _*Cantique de Jean Racine*_, Op.11 - Arranged By John Rutter - Cantique de Jean Racine, Op.11 - Arranged By John Rutter by Daniel Hope and Deutsches Kammerorchester Berlin and Rundfunkchor Berlin and Simon Halsey *This was already on my side of the fence.*
> 
> 5 Auerbach: 24 Preludes For Violin And Piano, Op.46 - 15. Adagio sognando by Daniel Hope and Jacques Ammon
> 
> 6 Pärt: Fratres For Violin, String Orchestra And Percussion by Daniel Hope and Deutsches Kammerorchester Berlin and Simon
> 
> 7 Kats-Chernin: Wild Swans Suite - Version For Violin And Piano - Eliza Aria by Daniel Hope and Jacques Ammon
> 
> 8 Baranowski: Musica Universalis by Chie Peters and Daniel Hope and Deutsches Kammerorchester Berlin and Jacques Ammon
> 
> 9 Prokofiev, G.: Spheres by Daniel Hope and Deutsches Kammerorchester Berlin and Simon Halsey
> 
> 10 Richter: Berlin By Overnight by Daniel Hope and Jochen Carls
> 
> 11 Baranowski: Biafra y Daniel Hope and Deutsches Kammerorchester Berlin and Jacques Ammon
> 
> 12 Igudesman: Lento by Daniel Hope and Deutsches Kammerorchester Berlin and Rundfunkchor Berlin and Simon Halsey
> 
> 13 Einaudi: Passaggio by Daniel Hope and Jacques Ammon
> 
> 14 Auerbach: 24 Preludes For Violin And Piano, Op.46 - 8. Andante by Daniel Hope and Jacques Ammon
> 
> 15 Jenkins: The Armed Man - A Mass For Peace - Benedictus by Daniel Hope and Deutsches Kammerorchester Berlin and Rundfunkchor Berlin and Simon Halsey
> 
> 16 J.S. Bach: Prelude And Fugue In E Minor, BWV 855 - Arranged By Olivier Fourés - Prelude by Christiane Starke and Daniel Hope and Juan Lucas Aisemberg
> 
> 17 Nyman: Drowning By Numbers - Trysting Fields by Daniel Hope and Deutsches Kammerorchester Berlin and Juan Lucas Aisemberg and Simon Halsey
> *I told you Nyman used part of Schnittke's Piano Concerto in his soundtrack for the movie* *Breach.*
> 
> 18 Gundermann: Faust / Episode 2 - Nachspiel
> by Daniel Hope and Deutsches Kammerorchester Berlin and Simon Halsey


Thanks JosefinaHW, I'll make sure I check those out! :tiphat:


----------



## Pugg

​
*Puccini: Tosca*

_Leontyne Price (Tosca), Giuseppe di Stefano (Cavaradossi)_, Giuseppe Taddei (Scarpia), Fernando Corena (Il Sagristano), Carlo Cava (Angelotti), Piero De Palma (Spoletta), Leonardo Monreale (Sciarrone), Herbert Weiss (Un pastore), Alfredo Mariotti (Un carceriere)

Wiener Staatsopernchor & Wiener Philharmoniker, _Herbert von Karajan_

Studio recording, 1962

"


> It is a joy to hear Puccini's orchestration ... brought out with such precision ... Karajan's impressiveness consists of more than drawing brilliant playing from the Vienna Philharmonic ... [his] control of tension shows itself at its most impressive ... Price pours forth a flood of rich, glorious tone and her attention to detail is exemplary" Gramophone Magazine


----------



## Xenakiboy

:tiphat:


----------



## Guest

Beautiful piece of Messiaen!


----------



## Xenakiboy

Only listened to this piece once a few months ago and I liked it, but I'm listening to it now and it still sounds so fresh. The Varese influence is felt on an obvious level but there it something special about it!


----------



## Xenakiboy

Another composer I am really into at the moment, alongside Webern, Carter and Kordorf; I have a lot of passion for this guys music right now, wow!!!  :tiphat:


----------



## elgar's ghost

Eighteenth and penultimate part of Shostakovich today - the gloomy, death-haunted mood of most of Dmitri's output from his final two or three years is presaged by the 14th symphony.

Symphony no.14 in G-minor for soprano, bass, string orchestra and percussion op.135 [Texts: F.D. Lorca, G. Apollinaire, W. Küchelbecker and R.M Rilke] (1969), Music from the film _King Lear_ after Shakespeare op.137 (1970), String Quartet no.13 in B-flat minor op.138 (1970) and Symphony no.15 in A op.141 (1971):































Artwork for Rozhdestvensky's recording of Symphony no.14 is from a Japanese import rather than the usual cover as shown.

Apologies once again for tiny image for the string quartet - unable to expand.


----------



## Guest

Xenakiboy said:


> Another composer I am really into at the moment, like Webern, Carter and Kordorf; I have a lot of passion for this guys music right now, wow!!!  :tiphat:


I hear a lot of Brahms .


----------



## ArtMusic




----------



## Xenakiboy

It feels about time to put this on again: :tiphat:






Such an awesome piece, so much energy!


----------



## Pugg

DISC 2: Columbia M 34206 - French Opera Arias (1976)

Frederica Von Stade


----------



## AClockworkOrange

_*Robert Simpson's First & Fourth String Quartets*_ performed by the Delme Quartet.









Hyperion are a fantastic label in terms of repertoire, branching into unfamiliar works/lesser known composers with fantastic results - particularly in their ongoing Romantic Concertos series for Violin, Cello and Piano. Robert Simpson has certainly benefitted extensively from this label which has thankfully kept his music available in excellent quality recordings.


----------



## elgar's ghost

AClockworkOrange said:


> Robert Simpson has certainly benefitted extensively from this label which has thankfully kept his music available in excellent quality recordings.


Absolutely, ACO - had it not been for Hyperion's enterprise there would still be very little of Robert Simpson's music available. A pity the four concertos weren't part of the project, though - maybe Simpson's death in 1997 stopped things in their tracks.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Rachmaninov*: Piano Concerto 2 - Paganini Variations

Raymond Lewenthal


----------



## Mahlerian

*Saturday Symphony:*
Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 6 in E minor
New Phiharmonia Orchestra, cond. Boult


----------



## Pugg

​
*Charlie Siem plays Bruch, Wieniawski & Ole Bull
*
*Bruch*:Violin Concerto No. 1 in G minor, Op. 26

*Bull*, O:Cantabile doloroso e Rondo giocoso

*Wieniawski*:Violin Concerto No. 1 in F sharp minor, Op. 14

_Charlie Siem_ (violin)

London Symphony Orchestra, Andrew Gourlay.


----------



## jim prideaux

Beethoven-6th and 8th Symphonies performed by Harnoncourt and the COE


----------



## bejart

JS Bach: Violin Sonata in B Minor, BWV 1014

Arthur Grumiaux and Christiane Jaccottet, violins -- Philippe Mermoud, harpsichord


----------



## starthrower

Xenakiboy said:


> :tiphat:


Beautiful! I just realized I have this on the Jennifer Bate box. Will put it on the stereo.


----------



## Heliogabo

_Cantatas BWV 100, 108, 18_

Holland Boys Choir
Netherlands Bach Collegium
Pieter Jan Leusnik, conductor


----------



## Pugg

​
*Berlioz: Les nuits d'été, et al*
Eleanor Steber :tiphat:


----------



## bejart

Ferdinand Ries (1784-1838): String Quartet No.2 in G Major, Op70. No.2

Schuppanzigh Quartet: Anton Steck and Christoph Mayer, violins -- Christian Goosses, viola -- Antje Geusen, cello


----------



## Vasks

*W. S. Bennett - Overture to "May Queen" (Braithwaite/Lyrita)
Elgar - Violin Concerto (Kennedy/EMI)*


----------



## Balthazar

*Fauré ~ Nocturnes*

Sally Pinkas at the piano.


----------



## Pugg

*Strauss, R: Der Rosenkavalier
*
Renée Fleming (Marschallin), Franz Hawlata (Baron Ochs), Sophie Koch (Octavian), Diana Damrau (Sophie), Jonas Kaufmann (The Italian Tenor), Franz Grundheber (Faninal), Jane Henschel (Annina), Wolfgang Ablinger-Sperrhacke (Valzacchi), Irmgard Vilsmaier (Marianne)

Munchner Philharmoniker, Christian Thielemann



> "...we have Christian Thielemann's immaculately bittersweet conducting and Renée Fleming's Marschallin, sung and acted with superb conviction...Watch out, meanwhile, for Jonas Kaufmann's brief, but sensational appearance as the Italian Tenor." The Guardian, 11th December 2009 ****


----------



## jim prideaux

Brahms-Serenade No.2 and 3rd Symphony performed by Haitink and the LSO.

( I have a particular fondness for the recuperative powers of the Serenade)


----------



## starthrower

Variations for orchestra


----------



## pmsummer

ASTERISM - REQUIEM - GREEN - THE DORIAN HORIZON
*Tōru Takemitsu*
Toronto Symphony Orchestra
Yuji Takahashi - piano
Seiji Ozawa - conductor
_
Sony Classics_


----------



## opus55

Grazyna Bacewicz: Violin Concerto No. 1 (1937)
_Piotr Plawner, violin
Kammersymphonie Berlin|Jurgen Bruns_










So good to be back home. I want to re-listen this disc which I discovered at the airport waiting for my flight.


----------



## bejart

Johann Christian Fischer (1733-1800): Oboe Concerto No.1 in C Major

Michael Alexander Willens conducting the Kolner Akademie -- Michael Niesemann, oboe


----------



## D Smith

For Saturday Symphony: Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 6. Previn/LSO. I hadn't heard this version before and must say I was favourably impressed. Very clean, lots of energy and appropriately pensive when required. I'd say this compares very well to the Boult and will listen to other performances in this set. Recommended.


----------



## KenOC

Prokofiev's Classical Symphony, Dmitrij Kitajenko with the Guerzenich-Orchester Koeln. Good performance, very good sound.


----------



## Vaneyes

For Saturday Symphony listening, *RVW*: Symphony 6, w. BBC SO/A.Davis. Recorded 1990.


----------



## pmsummer

7 STUDIES ON THEMES OF PAUL KLEE
*Gunther Schuller*
Boston Symphony Orchestra
James Pappoutsakis - flute
Erich Leinsdorf - conductor
_
Sony Classics_


----------



## Vaneyes

jim prideaux said:


> Beethoven-6th and 8th Symphonies performed by Harnoncourt and the COE


My favorite recs., Jim, from that impressive NH set. :tiphat:


----------



## Vaneyes

Kontrapunctus said:


> LOL. Here it is installed on my TT:


Thanks for that pic, K. The object is smaller than I imagined. Happy LP listening.


----------



## Vaneyes

elgars ghost said:


> Eighteenth and penultimate part of Shostakovich today - the gloomy, death-haunted mood of most of Dmitri's output from his final two or three years is presaged by the 14th symphony....


Justa general thank-you, EG, for posting your extensive Shosty series. :tiphat:


----------



## Mahlerian

Messiaen: Quatre etudes de rhythme
Peter Hill









Messiaen: Harawi








Hetna Regitze Bruun, Kristoffer Hyldig


----------



## Weston

*Orchestral Afternoon*

*Wetz: Violin Concerto in B minor, Op. 57*
Werner Andreas Albert / Staatsphilharmonie Rheinland-Pfalz / Ulf Wallin, violin










Finally there is no thunder interfering with my music. Here in middle Tennessee it has sounded like Ragnarok for several days.

This is a good if typical romantic concerto. It sounds like the violinist is having fun. I notice the woodwinds especially share almost equal billing at times with the violin. Maybe Wetz was especially fond of woodwinds. I've not heard much else of his work.

*Holst: The Golden Goose, Op. 45, No. 1*
Richard Hickox / BBC National Orchestra of Wales / Joyful Company of Singers










I'm thinking Poledouris studied Holst for some of his film scores. There are gestures similar to Poledouris in this, though it's primarily a choral work with orchestra.

One thing I notice in works like this - singing in English kind of ruins the ambiguity for me. I'm sometimes better off not knowing the context. But Holst's orchestral colors quickly upstage whatever the singers are carrying on about. ("Won't get home in time to fix the old man's dinner . . ." What's that all about?)

*Saint-Saens: Le carnaval des animaux*
Andre Previn / Pittsburgh Symphony Orchestra (Sorry I did not write down the pianist.)










Sometimes you have to revisit a workhorse. Of course I'm not too familiar with this one anyway apart from the Swan section. Is anyone?

"Aquarium" is striking, reminding me of quite a few science fiction blockbuster soundtracks for some reason. I don't need to translate to figure out what "Personnages a longues oreilles" is about.  "Le coucou au fond des bois" has a similar beautiful melody to one of Saint-Saen's piano concertos used as a pop song in the movie "Babe." "Pianistes" is nowhere nearly as humorous as it's supposed to be I'm afraid.

Overall enjoyable, but why is this work famous and the Holst above for example is not? It's puzzling.


----------



## millionrainbows

Mahlerian, I've got that Peter Hill Messiaen. The Quatre Etudes de Rhythm are on there, and were influential on Boulez and serialism. I've got all the Peter Hill. It's all good. I also hold the Yvonne Loriod performances in high esteem.

Right now, Schoenberg's Chamber Symphony No. 1, Op. 9, Boulez.


----------



## AClockworkOrange

More Chamber music for me with *Brahms' Clarinet Quintet in B minor (Op.115) and String Quartet No.1 in C minor (Op.51 No.1*) performed by the Busch Quartet with Reginald Kell on Clarinet.

Considering the age of these recordings, the expertise of the engineers and players shines through in the sound quality and detail which is audible. The quality of the performances here shine through as strongly as the day they were recorded - still captivating after numerous decades.

For me, Brahms' strengths - much like Shostakovich's - lay in Chamber music. The Symphonies are are very good but it is in the Chamber realm their music really resonates strongest to me.


----------



## zhopin

I've always loved this album: Prokofiev's Peter and the Wolf and Saint-Saëns' Carnival of the Animals... After a long night of Drivers Ed, this is a good way to start out my day (at 14:55, yes :lol


----------



## jim prideaux

Mendelssohn-3rd and 4th Symphonies performed by Levine and the BPO.


----------



## cwarchc

Streamed on Spotify


----------



## deprofundis

I salute the musical skill of the flemish masters, This a-la-mi-re manuscript is so awesome a lot of these song are exclusive to this cd, great rendition dear Capella Flamenca.Naxos really nail it whit this one, than there is Oh flanders free next in the program, what a set oof cd i have here, i recomended you purchase a-la-mi-re manuscript if you like flemish music of renaissance you wont be disapointed, great great music we have here, im sorry of being so enthousiastic about it


----------



## AClockworkOrange

After watching the documentary 'In search of Chopin' yesterday evening, my last spot of listening before turning in for the night will be his two Piano Concertos performed by Ewa Kupiec with Stanisław Skrowaczewski & the Saarbrücken Radio Symphony Orchestra. 

These performances are of excellent quality both in performance and sound quality.


----------



## tortkis

J. S. Bach: Violin Sonatas - Luis Otavio Santos, Pieter-Jan Belder (Brilliant Classics)


----------



## Marinera

Music of the day










Mendelssohn - Midsummer night's dream
Andre Previn


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1994, 1989.


----------



## Xenakiboy

This morning (I have no work!!) I'm listening to Complete Works of Varese again and I'm noticing a lot of continuity between works. This is something I love about Xenakis and Stockhausen (as well as Zappa, with his "Conceptual continuity"), which I love but I'm surprised to hear it in Varese. I own a few of his scores but oddly never noticed this before!


----------



## Guest

Whew! This makes for an intense 66 minute listening experience! Excellent sound.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Here it is - the nineteenth and final part of my Shostakovich overview after listening to no other composer for the last seventeen days.

The shadows lengthen and it's death, death and more death. The fourteenth quartet points the way but it was the fifteenth quartet which was, as I seem to recall, described by one writer as '35 minutes of graveside mourning'. The Tsvetaeva songs were set to poems by a tragic figure who, two years after making the ill-fated decision to return to the USSR after she and her husband spent some seventeen years abroad in exile, hung herself in despair in 1941 after long being undermined by a distrustful Soviet regime (who, for good measure, had executed her husband for alleged 'espionage' earlier the same year).

Some of the eleven Michelangelo songs are bleak almost beyond belief and the viola sonata, Dmitri's final completed work, has the effect on this listener of witnessing the composer slipping away in his hospital bed. Only the satirical Lebyadkin songs (after Dostoevsky) offer anything like light relief - one final smile at the madness of it all, perhaps. Grim stuff indeed, but so compelling.

String Quartet no.14 in F-sharp minor op.142 (1972-73), _Six Poems by Marina Tsvetaeva_ for (contr)alto and piano op.143 (1973), _Six Poems by Marina Tsvetaeva_ - version for (contr)alto and orchestra op.143A (1973 - arr. 1974), String Quartet no.15 in E-flat minor op.144 (1974), _Four Verses of Captain Lebyadkin_ for bass and piano op.146 [Texts: F. Dostoevsky] (1975), _Suite on Verses by Michelangelo Buonattotti_ for bass and piano [version for bass and organ by H.P. Eisenmann] op.145 (1975) and Sonata for Viola and Piano op.147 (1975):






































One final apology for the tiny image for the 14th quartet. No image available for the 15th quartet but it's from the same Olympia series.


----------



## Biwa

Felix Mendelssohn: 
Piano Trio No. 1 in D minor Op. 49, 
Piano Trio No. 2 in C minor Op. 66

Altenberg Trio Wien


----------



## zhopin

elgars ghost said:


> Here it is - the nineteenth and final part of my Shostakovich overview after listening to no other composer for the last seventeen days.


It must take skill to listen to merely one composer for over two weeks! :lol:


----------



## SixFootScowl




----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Georg Philipp Telemann: Scherzi melodichi VI. Saturday TWV42:g3 and Scherzi melodichi VII. Sunday TWV 42: D7


----------



## Biwa

Enrique Granados (1867-1916):

Goyescas. Los majos enamorados
Escenas poéticas
Intermezzo de la Ópera Goyescas
El pelele (Escena goyesca)

Joop Celis (piano)


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Arnold Schoenberg: Verklarte Nacht, Op. 4 String Sextet
Pierre Boulez


----------



## bejart

Jan Vanhal (1739-1813): Symphony in G Major, Bryan G10

Riyoko Matsui directing the Haydn Sinfonietta Tokyo


----------



## Xenakiboy

I'm currently listening to Bartok's 44 Duos, which inspired my to start composing my own set of violin duet's when I last heard it. :tiphat:


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Vaughan Williams: Symphony # 6 In E Minor

Neville Marriner leading: Academy of St. Martin-in-the-Fields


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Beethoven: Symphony # 6 In F Major, Op. 68 "Pastoral"

Pierre Monteux leading: The Vienna Philharmonic


----------



## deprofundis

I will be lisening to alexander agricola in the depth tonight i heard it only 2-3 time this is not enought for deprofundis standards, so i try to relaxe, i have valium for this prescribe by doctor pills 3 grm a day to help me sleep because when you stress or anxious, because i have a hard time to settle down and relaxe perhaps,this is why i need the gentle touch of classical composer like agricola, olbrecht, ockeghem, Willaert or the mighty Josquin, to ease my pain of mind my suffering my sorrow my turmoil and torments of everyday life...'' northern polyphony of renaissance'' thus meaning belgium and a place like Tournai was a hot bed for talent back in the day, i was ain't there but i studied music history a bit.Please support flemish and Dutch polyphony sutch a geat glorious colorful music(chromatism).Have a nice day or night whatever, if your in australia or canada or china (insert a country) TC menbers and fanboys of renaissance , let's say devotees.


----------



## SixFootScowl

Johnnie Burgess said:


> Beethoven: Symphony # 6 In F Major, Op. 68 "Pastoral"
> 
> Pierre Monteux leading: The Vienna Philharmonic
> 
> View attachment 86397


This is one of my favorite cycles. I have it alongside Toscanini's later cycle and the Zinman cycle on my mp3 player.


----------



## Biwa

Walter Piston: String Quartet No. 1
Leon Kirchner: String Quartet No. 2
Earl Kim: Three Poems in French for soprano and string quartet
Bernard Rands: String Quartet No. 2
Mario Davidovsky: String Quartet No. 5

Lucy Shelton (soprano)
Mendelssohn String Quartet


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

I also enjoy this cycle. Monteux seems to be underated as a conductor.


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Haydn Symphony 63 'La Roxelane' In C Major, (First Version)
Alexander von Pitamic leading The South German Philharmonic Orchestra









Symphony 84 in E Flat Major 'In The Name Of The Lord'
Bruno Weil Leading Tafelmusik


----------



## KenOC

For the Saturday Symphony: Vaughan Williams, Symphony No. 6. Andrew Davis with the BBC Symphony Orchestra.


----------



## tortkis

André Jolivet: Quatuor á cordes, Suite rhapsodique, Nocturne, Cinq églogues (Saphir productions, 2007)









Suite Rhapsodique (1965)
Quatuor à Cordes (1934)
Cinq Églogues (1967)
Nocturne Pour Violoncelle Et Piano (1943)

Svetlin Roussev (violon), Eric Lacrouts (violon), Hyo-Kyung Kim (violon), Cédric Catrisse (alto), Delphine Biron (violoncelle), Odile Auboin (alto), Kobiki Massanori (piano)


----------



## Pugg

​
*Haydn:*
Keyboard Concerto No. 11 in D major, HobXVIII:11

Cadenza: Alexandre Tharaud (with quotation of Marche Turque)

*Mozart:*
Piano Concerto No. 9 in E-flat major, K271 "Jeunehomme"

Rondo for Piano & Orchestra in A major, K386
Cadenza: Alexandre Tharaud (with themes of "Jeunehomme")

Ch'io mi scordi di te?... Non temer, amato bene, K505

*Joyce DiDonato* (mezzo-soprano)

*Alexandre Tharaud* (piano)

Les Violons du Roy, Bernard Labadie


----------



## Xenakiboy

I'm listening to Schnittke, still an exciting composer for me!


----------



## JosefinaHW

Weston said:


> *Josef Rheinberger: Suite for violin, cello & organ in C minor, Op. 149*
> Hye-Jean Choi / Peter Isaacson / Tido Janssen / Stacy Kwak
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I usually alternate between orchestral one night and chamber the next, but does this qualify as chamber with a massive pipe organ? No matter. It's music. Astonishing and lovely music!
> 
> And as my listening was interrupted by a very long phone chat with one of the three people on the planet permitted to call me, once again only two pieces tonight.
> 
> ONLY ONE OF THREE ???!!!
> 
> ?!


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Shostakovich: Symphony #10 In E Minor, op. 93

James De Preist, Leading The Helsinki Philharmonic


----------



## Pugg

Weston said:


> *Wetz: Violin Concerto in B minor, Op. 57*
> Werner Andreas Albert / Staatsphilharmonie Rheinland-Pfalz / Ulf Wallin, violin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is a good if typical romantic concerto. It sounds like the violinist is having fun. I notice the woodwinds especially share almost equal billing at times with the violin. Maybe Wetz was especially fond of woodwinds. I've not heard much else of his work.
> 
> .


Here you are, his requiem is also very good:tiphat:

http://www.prestoclassical.co.uk/advsearch.php?composer=wetz&work=&performer=&medium=all&label=&cat=


----------



## aleazk

Beat Furrer - Piano Concerto

Georg Friedrich Haas - String Quartet No.2


----------



## Pugg

Marinera said:


> Music of the day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mendelssohn - Midsummer night's dream
> Andre Previn


Great taste and good choice.


----------



## JosefinaHW

Pugg said:


> ​
> *The Voice of the century: Dame Joan Sutherland*
> (Disc2 )


ugg: Thanks for the recommendation; I just purchased the two disc set (and it wasn't stolen from a library). New disc wasn't available from Amazon.US, but they still had posted the ability to sample the recording.


----------



## Pugg

Florestan said:


>


Exploring news things I see . :tiphat:


----------



## SixFootScowl

Pugg said:


> Exploring news things I see . :tiphat:


Came across this composer quite by accident. I had wanted to find some obscure composer with great symphonies and here I have it.


----------



## JosefinaHW

Ingélou said:


> *Jakob Klein (1688-1748, Amsterdam) Sonatas for Violoncello - on YouTube:
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Trying to enlarge my knowledge. The Wiki article is fascinating:*
> https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jacob_Herman_Klein
> 
> *Little is known, but apparently he preferred business to his father's career of dancing master - and he used amazing fingering on the cello, some of which is just about impossible today.*
> 
> *Anyway, this music is wistful, reflective and beautiful. I'm glad I found it. *


:Ingelou: The following re/ Klein's technique is the English translation of an entry from the Wiki Klein article:

"It uses location change and even glissandi or portamenti under a slur, even in places where this would be to deal with a different fingering. This is particularly interesting as a correction of our received ideas. The prevailing opinion is yes, that change of position were avoided under a slur in the Baroque period."

I have a thread re/ Verdi's understanding of the slur in the vocal part of a score in the thread listed below. Yes, different centuries and instruments, but would you look over what I posted and give your opinion?--the thread is at a stand-still because of this problem. TYVM

Statement of problem begins with post #64. http://www.talkclassical.com/44010-leo-nucci-much-needed-5.html


----------



## Pugg

​
*Dvorak*: Piano Concerto in G minor, Op. 33
*Vassily Primakov (*piano)

Poetic Tone Pictures, Op. 85

On the Road At Night; At the Old Castle; Sorrowful Reverie; Goblin's Dance; At a Hero's Grave

Odense Symphony Orchestra, Justin Brown


----------



## JosefinaHW

to test out my new Little Fwend, a tonearm lifter for manual turntables. Works beautifully. Pricey ($200), but it beats having my expensive stylus grind against the label when I fall asleep while listening!








[/QUOTE]

Wow! I never knew such a thing existed; my brother-in-law just gave me his old turntable because he was just going to throw it out.... this little device *might *tempt me to hook it all up and see what I think... "tone arm lifter"


----------



## Pugg

​
*Joseph Haydn *
Messe Nr.5 "Cäcilienmesse"
Lucia Popp, Doris Soffel, Horst Laubenthal, Kurt Moll, Chor des Bayerischen Rundfunks, Symphonieorchester des Bayerischen Rundfunks, Rafael Kubelik


----------



## OldFashionedGirl

_On Spotify:_







*Béla Bártok* - Concerto for Orchestra
Dance Suite
Music for Strings, Percussion and Celesta.
Chicago Symphony Orchestra. Conducted by Georg Solti.


----------



## Xenakiboy

I'm listening to this, which I'd heard before but now I finally get it and love it. When I first heard it, about 3 months ago it sounded a bit dull and uninteresting but it got me today!! 






:tiphat:


----------



## Xenakiboy

OldFashionedGirl said:


> _On Spotify:_
> View attachment 86403
> 
> *Béla Bártok* - Concerto for Orchestra
> Dance Suite
> Music for Strings, Percussion and Celesta.
> Chicago Symphony Orchestra. Conducted by Georg Solti.


One of the first pieces of classical music I liked! Not near my favorite Bartok though, but enough to buy the score a few years ago! :lol: :tiphat:


----------



## zhopin

Listening to Chopin on Spotify tonight. "The Decca Sound." What a great album.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mahler; Symphony no 7*
_New York Philharmonic/ Leonard Bernstein _


----------



## Keef

I am at heart an irreligious bugger but i have started this Sunday with:


----------



## Pugg

​*Mercadante: Virginia*

Susan Patterson (Virginia), Paul Charles Clarke (Appio), Stefano Antonucci (Virginio), Charles Castronovo (Icilio), Andrew Foster-Williams (Marco), Katherine Manley (Tullia), Mark Le Brocq (Valerio)

Geoffrey Mitchell Choir & London Philharmonic Orchestra, Maurizio Benini


----------



## Keef

Lovely but even this will probably not suffice to save my soul. On the other hand, I sincerely doubt that Beelzebub has a devil put aside for me.


----------



## elgar's ghost

zhopin said:


> It must take skill to listen to merely one composer for over two weeks! :lol:


Hah! It doesn't happen often simply because I don't have enough material by any one composer to sustain me for as long as that - the exceptions being Mozart, Bach, Beethoven, Hindemith, Britten and, of course, Shostakovich. The only skill I really needed was to sort the works into some sort of chronological order - as there were about 100 of the 140-odd opus numbers to take into consideration that took a bit of doing.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Vaneyes said:


> Justa general thank-you, EG, for posting your extensive Shosty series. :tiphat:


It was a pleasure.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

*Peter Maxwell Davies
Naxos String Quartets Nos. 1 and 2*
Maggini Quartet (Laurence Jackson, David Angel, violins; Martin Outram, viola; Michal Kaznowski, cello.)
[Naxos (who else?), 2003]

This disc is promising on first audition. I have heard many of the Naxos quartets previously on Spotify, but not these two. The Maggini Quartet live up to their customary high standards.


----------



## Pugg

*Mozart; Violin concertos* (Disc1)
V.P
_Perlman/ Levine_


----------



## Taggart

Striking, experimental yet simply sublime. Manze and Eggar give an excellent rendition of the work of this rather mysterious composer.


----------



## jim prideaux

jim prideaux said:


> Brahms-Serenade No.2 and 3rd Symphony performed by Haitink and the LSO.
> 
> ( I have a particular fondness for the recuperative powers of the Serenade)


listening again this morning to the marvellous Serenade and note with interest the disparate range of reviews for this 'LSO Live' recording.....some being rather damning, again an instance where individual perception and 'taste' would appear paramount because I think it is wonderful! (would like to hear the Chailly Leipzig recording though!)


----------



## Pugg

*Schumann*: Frauenliebe und leben; Liederkreis
*Schubert*: Lieder Elly Ameling, Dalton Baldwin, Jörg Demus


----------



## Pugg

​*Ferdinand Ries * Symphony No.3 & 5

Howard Griffiths conducting the Zurcher Kammerorchester


----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## Hampshire Hog

Most Recently.
Mozart C minor Mass. Nicol Matt/ Chamber Choir of Europe.
Love almost all their recordings

Bloch. the first 4 Quartets, Griller Quartet.
an inexplicably ignored body of work.


----------



## Vasks

*Beethoven - Leonore Overture #3 (Levi/Telarc)
Silcher - 3 Lieder for Women's Choir and Piano (Huber/Carus)
Felix Mendelssohn - Capriccio brilliant (Brautigam/BIS)
Meyerbeer - Orchestral selections from "Les Huguenots" (Ang/Naxos)*


----------



## Pugg

​*Mozart; Wind Concerto's *
_Leister/ Koch/ Piesk.
B.P Herbert von Karajan _


----------



## jim prideaux

jim prideaux said:


> listening again this morning to the marvellous Serenade and note with interest the disparate range of reviews for this 'LSO Live' recording.....some being rather damning, again an instance where individual perception and 'taste' would appear paramount because I think it is wonderful! (would like to hear the Chailly Leipzig recording though!)


spent part of the afternoon reflecting on the Brahms symphonies and again listening to the Haitink 3rd....came to the conclusion that I might personally find the 2nd and 3rd to be more to my liking these days! I have always found the 1st to be almost intimidating in terms of scale and would never claim to 'know' the work-equally there is an intensity about the 4th,particularly in the 3rd and 4th movements (and over familiarity?.I was introduced to the theme of the third movement in 1973 as a 13 year old by Rick Wakeman on the Yes album Fragile!!!).....recently have found a Wand recording of the 2nd to have almost 'opened a doorway'in terms of my understanding and now Haitink is doing the same for the 3rd.I appreciate the expansiveness as Haitink seems to let the symphony unfold naturally.

looked at Gramophone for their recommendations for the 3rd and discovered that they really rate the Abbado/BPO recording and then found the Brahms Abbado DG box set second hand at a really good price on Amazonia....what more could one ask for on a Sunday afternoon (sorry tennis fans but I am waiting for the European Championship final)


----------



## Keef

Savall and his circle are a recent discovery for me - this sounds great.


----------



## Pugg

*Thomas: Hamlet*
Editions Heugel

_Thomas Hampson (Hamlet), June Anderson (Ophelia)_, Samuel Ramey (Claudius, The King of Denmark), Gregory Kunde (Laertes), Denyce Graves (The Queen Gertrude), Jean-Philippe Courtis (The Ghost), Gerard Garino (Marcellus), François Le Roux (Horatio), Michel Trempont (Polonius), Thierry Felix (First Gravedigger) & Jean-Pierre Furlan (Second Gravedigger)

Ambrosian Opera Chorus & London Philharmonic Orchestra, Antonio de Almeida


----------



## bejart

Taggart ---
Pandolfi appears to have been an interesting character. From WIKI:

"Giovanni Antonio Pandolfi Mealli (Montepulciano, Tuscany, c. 1630 - Madrid, c. 1669/1670)...The annals of the court of Ferdinand Charles, Archduke of Austria in Innsbruck record that he was employed at the court in 1660. Baroque expert Enrico Gatti reports that Pandolfi Mealli murdered castrato Giovanni Marquett in Messina during an argument in the Duomo, after which he fled first to France and then Spain, where he was employed in the Royal Chapel. "

Now --
JS Bach: Brandenburg Concerto No.6 in B Flat, BWV 1051

Sir Neville Marriner leading the Academy of St. Martin-in-the-Fields


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Leonard Slatkin Leading Philharmonia Orchestra


----------



## Heliogabo

*Jean-Féry Rebel*
_Violin sonatas_

Andrew Manze, violin
Richard Egarr, harpsichord
Jaap Ter Linden, cello


----------



## DavidA

Chopin 24 preludes - Nelson Freire


----------



## Keef

Good stuff although some of it sounds like it's played on a comb and tissue paper.


----------



## KirbyH

I'm eating my own words today:









Once upon a time I said I wouldn't need another set of Dvorak's symphonic poems aside from Simon Rattle's. Well folks, I was wrong. Very wrong. Harnoncourt outdoes everyone else I've heard (Jarvi, Mackerras, even Kertesz) and the RCO plays so well that it's easy to forget that these scores are just a little diffuse. Warner's sonics are warm and do a great deal of justice to the Concertgebouw's incredible acoustic, even caught live. I love how easy it is to hear the RCO's odd placement of their woodwinds, done backwards from everyone else. It's a delight through and through, even if Dvorak's takes on these weird, often dark fairy tales can't quite beat his innately sunny compositional personality. (and what fun it is to hear the contrabassoon bomping along at the beginning of The Golden Spinning Wheel - priceless!)


----------



## bejart

Johann Georg Albrechtsberger (1736-1809): String Quartet in B Flat, Op.16, No.6

Authentic Quartet: Zsolt Kallo and Balazs Bozzai, violins -- Gabor Rac, viola -- Csilla Valyi, cello


----------



## starthrower




----------



## Dr Johnson

Concierto de Aranjuez


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Mendelssohn: Octet In E Flat Major Op. 20









Amati String Orchestra


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

My first encounter with this composer is the symphony no. 3. Right now it sounds too nice for my ears...


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Michael Haydn: Symphony #27 In B Flat Major (Perger 18)

Bohdan Warchal Leading The Slovak Chamber Orchestra


----------



## Guest

Wonderful playing and sound.


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Handel: Concerto Grosso, Op. 6 # 1 In G Major, Concerto Grosso, Op. 6 # 3 In E Minor, Concerto Grosso, Op. 6 # 6 In G Minor

Martin Pearlman Leading Boston Baroque


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Arthur Honegger: Symphony 4 Deliciæ Basiliensis

Charles Dutoit Leading Bavarian Radio Symphony Orchestra


----------



## Balthazar

*Onslow ~ Three String Quartets*

Another excellent release from the Quatuor Diotima (with a slightly creepy cover).










_String Quartet No. 28 in E flat major, Op. 54
String Quartet No. 29 in D minor, Op. 55
String Quartet No. 30 in C minor, Op. 56_


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Beethoven: String Quartet #13 In B Flat Major, Op. 130 with Große Fuge Finale









Tokyo String Quartet


----------



## DavidA

Sibelius Violin Concerto - Heifetz / Beecham


----------



## SixFootScowl

Pugg said:


> ​*Ferdinand Ries * Symphony No.3 & 5
> 
> Howard Griffiths conducting the Zurcher Kammerorchester


You are going to get me into financial trouble. I never heard of this composer but checking the clips for Symphonies 3 & 5 I am intrigued. Then I see that he was not only a contemporary of Beethoven, but a buddy of Beethoven's. And he has eight symphonies. Oh man, this could well lead to a complete set. Gotta back off for a while and calm down before I get on another mission.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Bruckner, Symphony No. 2*

Herbert von Karajan and the Berlin Philharmonic.


----------



## TwoFlutesOneTrumpet

Enjoying smalin's YouTube channel. Bach's WTC fugues 




The E minor prelude and fugue = bliss


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Beethoven, Triple Concerto*

Eugene Ormandy conducting, with Istomin, Stern, and Rose as soloists.

I remember the cellist for the Guarnari Quartet saying that every cellist who makes it to heaven will walk up to Beethoven and, because of the Triple Concerto, will punch him in the nose. I'm not a cellist, so I can enjoy it anyway.


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 2002.


----------



## TwoPhotons

*The Golden Cockerel *(complete opera) by _Nikolai Rimsky-Korsakov _- Sofia National Opera Orchestra & Chorus feat. conductor: Dimiter Manalov

So far enjoying the performance!


----------



## pmsummer

CELESTIAL GATE
_Symphony No.6, Op.173, and other works_
*Alan Hovhaness*
I Fiamminghi - The Orchestra of Flanders
Rudolf Werthen - conductor
_
Telarc_


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Arcangelo Corelli: Op. 4 Sonata # 3 in A Major, Op. 4 Sonata # 4 in D Major, Op. 4 Sonata # 5 in A Minor, Op. 4 Sonata # 6 in E Major

Rémy Baudet, Sayuri Yamagata, Albert Brüggen, Mike Fentross & Pieter-Jan Belder


----------



## Xenakiboy

Listening to this, haven't heard much of Lou Harrison's music but these sounds fascinating! :tiphat:


----------



## Xenakiboy

I'm REALLY loving this one, Woah! It's like Carter channelled through Partch! :tiphat:


----------



## Guest

The premiere performance (April 23, 2014) of Daniil Trifonov's Piano Concerto in E-flat minor, with him as the soloist, the Cleveland Institute of Music Orchestra, and Joel Smirnoff, conductor. Not only is he a gifted pianist, but he's quite a composer. His music is tuneful and neo-Romantic. I'd say picture a mix of Rachmaninov, Prokofiev, and a touch of Debussy. I hope he commercially records it someday. He also has a new Piano Sonata that I'd love to hear.


----------



## D Smith

Inspired by another thread.

Prokofiev Symphony No. 6 Ozawa/Berlin. Excellent performance.










Shostakovich Symphony No. 10 Petrenko/Royal Liverpool. Very good performance but missing that cutting edge of satire I hear in other recordings.


----------



## KenOC

Beethoven's Op. 5 Cello Sonatas, Fournier and Gulda. Excellent music, superior performances!


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

George Rochberg: Violin Concerto (1974)

Isaac Stern, Pittsburgh Symphony Orchestra, André Previn


----------



## deprofundis

Im lisening to original dance music of renaissance call: chomenciamento di Gioia - virtuoso dance music from the time of Boccacciao's Decamerone.Very interresting music of it's era ensemble unicorn provide the groove and the never ending relentless rythmn, not necessarly a keeper but you most lisen to this, this is superior to the frotoles cd on the same label, have a nice day if you wish or will...


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Joseph Boulogne, Chevalier de Saint-Georges: Violin Concerto Op. 8 In G Major

Takako Nishizaki, violin - Cologne Chamber Orchestra, dir. Helmut Muller-Bruhl


----------



## Weston

Weston said:


> And as my listening was interrupted by a very long phone chat with one of the three people on the planet permitted to call me, once again only two pieces tonight.





JosefinaHW said:


> ONLY ONE OF THREE ???!!!
> 
> ?!


Sorry. I guess that didn't make much sense. The telephone can send me into a state of panic, probably because at work it can only be people expecting more and more of me. Not many people are welcome to call me at home. Only my innermost circle of friends and family.



Florestan said:


> You are going to get me into financial trouble. I never heard of this composer but checking the clips for Symphonies 3 & 5 I am intrigued. Then I see that he was not only a contemporary of Beethoven, but a buddy of Beethoven's. And he has eight symphonies. Oh man, this could well lead to a complete set. Gotta back off for a while and calm down before I get on another mission.


Ries wrote some of the best "Beethoven" symphonies you've not yet heard. I'm trying to collect all of them too. And the piano concertos. And . . .


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Weston said:


> Ries wrote some of the best "Beethoven" symphonies you've not yet heard. I'm trying to collect all of them too. And the piano concertos. And . . .


Esp. Ries Symphony 5 very similar to Beethoven's


----------



## Mahlerian

Stravinsky: Threni
Schola Cantorum, Columbia Symphony Orchestra, cond. Stravinsky


----------



## helenora

*Tchaikovsky Violin concerto* op 35 in various interpretations. One friend said Ruben Agaronyan was the best....but alas can´t find this version with him anywhere, so staying content with Tretyakov , Oistrach and Grimiaux and many others


----------



## Xenakiboy

Listening to Nancarrow's Player Piano Studies for the first time in a few months. There is something hypnotic about them and still innovative today!


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Gustav Mahler : Symphony # 5 In C Sharp Minor

Rudolf Barshai (Conductor), Junge Deutsche Philharmonie


----------



## Weston

*Brahms: Variations and Fugue on a Theme of Handel, Op. 24*
Andras Schiff, piano










Absolutely perfect clarity and expression. Schiff is probably my favorite pianist. Along with Uchida too of course.

*Mozart: Clarinet Quintet in A, K 581*
Alan Hacker, clarinet (on original instruments) and the Salomon String Quartet with Lesley Shatzberger, basset horn









(Best image I could find.)

These original instruments sound odd to me, the strings having an almost accordion-like sound at times. As for the music, I can hear it's appeal, especially in one section of the first movement full of bewildering arpeggios I do enjoy a lot, but overall I may be better off sticking with Haydn and Beethoven.

*Schubert: Octet in F, D. 72 *
Budapest Schubert Ensemble










Heavenly horn harmonies!


----------



## Xenakiboy

A Zappa classical piece that is far too beautiful to listen to much, too special!


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mozart*; Piano sonatas ( disc 2)

Maria João Pires


----------



## Pugg

Florestan said:


> You are going to get me into financial trouble. I never heard of this composer but checking the clips for Symphonies 3 & 5 I am intrigued. Then I see that he was not only a contemporary of Beethoven, but a buddy of Beethoven's. And he has eight symphonies. Oh man, this could well lead to a complete set. Gotta back off for a while and calm down before I get on another mission.


I am sorry...........:lol:


----------



## Pugg

TwoPhotons said:


> *The Golden Cockerel *(complete opera) by _Nikolai Rimsky-Korsakov _- Sofia National Opera Orchestra & Chorus feat. conductor: Dimiter Manalov
> 
> So far enjoying the performance!


You should try the Julius Rudel recording with Beverly Sills .


----------



## Pugg

​
*Aram Khachaturian* (1903-1978)
*Symphonie Nr.2*
Robert-Schumann-Philharmonie, Frank Beermann


----------



## zhopin

*Prokofiev*: Alexander Nevsky & Lieutenant Kijé
London Symphony Orchestra & Chicago Symphony Orchestra
Claudio Abbado

No matter how many times I hear this, I keep coming back to it... I can't believe I haven't entirely watched the movie yet.


----------



## Xenakiboy

Discovered her through the awesome 'Orchestrationonline' channel and I'm in love, such eerily beautiful music!!


----------



## Casebearer

Thanks a lot :tiphat:


----------



## Casebearer

Xenakiboy said:


> A Zappa classical piece that is far too beautiful to listen to much, too special!


"Not available" over here. Damn!


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mahler; Symphony No.3
*
_Martha Lipton._/ _Leonard Bernstein_


----------



## Xenakiboy

I really wonder what Talkclassical think of this:


----------



## Pugg

​
*Bach; Goldberg variations.*
_Igor Levit _


----------



## Pugg

*Verdi; Un Ballo in Maschera
*
_Plácido Domingo, Josephine Barstow, Leo Nucci, Florence Quivar & Sumi Jo_

Konzertvereinigung Wiener Staatsopernchor & Wiener Philharmoniker
_Herbert von Karajan_


----------



## Guest

Schubert: pianosonate in A D664 Wanderer fantasy in C D760 Schumann Fantasy in C Op.17


----------



## Xenakiboy

Beautiful piece from Sessions, who I haven't listened to yet before this. I have been aware that he was good friends with Babbitt. Great concerto!


----------



## Xenakiboy

Exciting orchestration! Brings out a new life to Nancarrow!! :cheers:


----------



## Xenakiboy

Wow, never expected this kind of awesome from Bernstein!!! :trp:


----------



## zhopin

*Bizet*: Carmen Suites & L'Arlésienne Suites
New York Philharmonic
Bernstein


----------



## Pugg

​
*Dvorak*: Symphony Nr. 9 / Kodaly: Hary Janos-Suite
(New Philharmonia Orchestra, Netherlands Radio Philharmonic Orchestra, Antal Dorati)


----------



## Pugg

*Beethoven*: Spring & Kreutzer Sonatas

(With Perlman)


----------



## bejart

Jean Marie Leclair (1697-1764): Violin Sonata in F Major, Op.3, No.4

Harmonie Universelle: Florian Deuter and Monica Waisman, violins


----------



## Marinera

*Frederic Chopin - Claudio Arrau *, piano
Ballades
Barcarolle op.60
Fantasia in F minor op.49

Disc 3


----------



## Pugg

​
*Vivaldi/ Tartini / Bocherinni* ; Cello concerto's

Mstislav Rostropovich (cello)

Orchestra of the Collegium Musicum, Paul Sacher


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mozart*: Sonatas For Piano & Violin K.301, 304, 376 & 378

_Clara Haskil, Arthur Grumiaux_


----------



## Guest

I have the decca box with Clara and she is one of the greatist.:tiphat:


----------



## Vasks

_Listening to Lindberg_

*Parada (Salonen/Dony)
Engine (Knussen/DG)*


----------



## Guest

Delius with Sleigh ride,Marche caprice,Over the hills and far away,A orange rhapsody and on the mountains


----------



## Pugg

*Berlioz - Roméo et Juliette*

_Jessye Norman, John Aler, Simon Estes_

Philadelphia Orchestra, _Riccardo Muti_


----------



## Guest

Medtner
Piano Sonatas

Alessandro Taverna

via Spotify.


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Vivaldi: Op. 3 L'estro armonico Concerto 10, 1, 5

LArte delArco, led by Federico Guglielmo


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Michael Haydn: Symphony #28 in C Major (Perger 19)









Bohdan Warchal (Conductor), Slovak Chamber Orchestra


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1963 - '67, 1989/0.


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Heinrich Ignaz Franz Biber: Mystery Sonata # 1 The Annunciation, Mystery Sonata # 2 The Visitation, Mystery Sonata # 3 The Nativity, Mystery Sonata # 4 The Presentation, Mystery Sonata # 5 The Finding In The Temple

Tragicomdedia, John Holloway violin, Davitt Moroney chamber organ, harpsicho


----------



## elgar's ghost

Aaron Copland part one this evening.

_Prelude (no.1)_ for violin and piano (1919), _Prelude (no.2)_ for violin and piano (1921), _Sonnet II_ for piano (1919), _The Cat and the Mouse_ for piano (1920), _Three Moods_ for piano (1921), Piano Sonata in G (1920-21), _Passacaglia_ for piano (1922), _Music for the Theatre_ for orchestra (1925), Piano Concerto (1926), _Two Pieces_ for violin and piano (1926) and _Vitebsk - Study on a Jewish Theme_ for piano trio (1929):


----------



## pmsummer

RECERCADAS DEL TRATADO DE GLOSAS
_Roma 1553_
*Diego Ortiz*
Jordi Savall - viola da gamba
Ton Koopman - clavicembalo & organo di legno
Rolf Lislevand - vihuela & guitare
Andrew Lawrence-King - arpa doppia
_
Alia Vox_


----------



## Morimur




----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Symphony # 8 In F Major, Op. 93:

PierreI Monteux leading The Vienna Philharmonic


----------



## KenOC

Inspired by DaveM: Felix Draeseke (1835-1913), Piano Concerto in E flat major, Op. 36. Markus Becker (piano), Rundfunk-Sinfonieorchester Berlin, Michael Sanderling (conductor). A long-forgotten work, resurrected temporarily for this day.


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Jay Greenberg: Quintet For Strings

Juilliard String Quartet


----------



## KirbyH

Let slip the proverbial B-29s over Tokyo!



























Weber did far more than he's given credit for, namely in his wind concertos. They're some of the finest in the repertoire and I'd readily include the Bassoon Concerto in any list of things to know about things. As a wind player, I appreciate low, warbly noises and hops and skips towards the heavens via a piece of wood. ASMITF and Marriner are a perfect match to Thunemann, who executes this stuff to perfection. Oh, to have a professional recording of this work done for bass clarinet!

Comparatively, the Chicago Symphony would be the B-52 of American orchestras: solid, endurance-bound, and hurtling itself towards the sky with enough thrust to make anyone sit up and go "what on earth's that sound?" I certainly did in this Shosty 4, captured in skull-cracking sonics by the in-house label of the CSO with Uncle Bernard driving everyone with skill. All of the right shrieks, battle-marches, thunder and blood of the Machines - it's here. So much portent lives in these notes, you could do away with any other recording you have, really. (Even if some claim it's not "Russian" enough. Alright.)

The best way to play Schumann is to make it so he's better than he sounds - and that's exactly what Karajan does with his Berliners. The Rhenish is molded a-la Wagner, much to the composer's betterment and my own personal exaltation. Give me this behemoth of a work done with punch and power, always. Let's not forget the manic-depressive side that Karajan so ably makes to seem sane.

Much of the same can be said of the Tchaikovsky Fourth - I want to hear those creamy Berlin horns doing their thing in full cry far more than I want to pick over the details of how "Russian" Karajan is here. I can't claim a drop of Slavic blood in my veins, so I'll take my Tchaikovsky just the same. If that's wrong, cast me into the pit so that I may weep and gnash teeth with all of the other non-believers - they're my kind of folks anyway.


----------



## Balthazar

*Saint-Saëns ~ Works for Piano Trio*

The Australian Trio performs.










_Piano Trio No. 1, Op. 18
Piano Trio No. 2, Op. 92
La muse et le poète, Op. 132_


----------



## starthrower

Picked up a used copy of this 3 disc set for a few dollars. Awesome sonics and dynamic range, and a very exciting performance of The Rite... The Firebird is good if not exceptional, and I'm looking forward to Persephone which is a bit more compact than Stravinsky's own lengthier 1966 recording.


----------



## pmsummer

LE NYMPHE DI RHENO, OP.8, VOL.2
_The Nymphs of the Rhine: Sonatas for Two Violas da Gamba_
*Johannes Schenck*
Les Voix Humaines
_
Naxos_


----------



## Five and Dime

Bizet: L'Arlésienne, etc
Les Musiciens du Louvre, Marc Minkowski & Choeur de l'Opéra de Lyon; Naive


----------



## AClockworkOrange

Shostakovich's Chamber Symphony in F Op.73a from String Quartet No.3 Op.73 arranged by Rudolf Barshai and performed by the arranger with the Orchestra Sinfonica do Milano Giuseppe Verdi from Brilliant Classics Shostakovich Edition.

I adore the String Quartets so I decided to bite the bullet and give these a listen. Shostakovich's approval must have come swiftly as this piece is superb with a performance to match. Thoroughly engrossing.


----------



## Guest

An erotic, frothy romp through...wait--wrong forum. Richter playing Scriabin, Myaskovsky, and Prokofiev. No one looks to live 1950s Soviet audio for demo material, but the playing in incandescent.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Heard this some times now. I often think that modern composers vocal works are less dissonant than their instrumental music. I believe that is because the voice is more mellow and round compared to the sound of sharp and brilliant strings and wind instruments. This album is different to the Schnittke I'm used to and I bet it's pretty hard to rehearse


----------



## pmsummer

MUSIC FOR 18 MUSICIANS
_1998 Version_
*Steve Reich*
Steve Reich and Musicians
_
Nonesuch_


----------



## Xenakiboy

Right now I'm listening to Lou Harrison's Concerto for organ and percussion

I'm getting quite addicted to this now!! :lol:


----------



## Manxfeeder

Xenakiboy said:


> Beautiful piece from Sessions, who I haven't listened to yet before this. I have been aware that he was good friends with Babbitt. Great concerto!


Call me superficial, but I'm listening to this video so I can spend a half hour looking at the Rothko painting. So far, the piece is lovely also. Well, lovely in a Sessions way. I still have to put on headphones, because my wife is around, and she's warned me about playing pieces like this around her.


----------



## D Smith

Marcelle Meyer plays Ravel: Miroirs, Le tombeau du Couperin, others. A fabulous interpreter of Ravel, crisp, clean and exciting. Highly recommended (the whole set- a must have for piano lovers).


----------



## Weston

Overtime is over!

Finally.

*Erkki Salmenhaara: Adagietto for orchestra*
Eri Klas / Prague Chamber Orchestra / Orchestre Du Chambre National De Toulouse










For those who like their classical achingly beautiful in a movie soundtrack sort of way. (No disrespect to the piece. It _is_ achingly beautiful.)

*Hamerik: Symphony No. 6 in G major for string orchestra, "Spirituelle," Op. 38 *
Johannes Goritzki / Deutsche Kammerakademie Neus










The basses are rich and deep in this CPO recording. Or maybe I just remembered to bring home my better pair of headphones tonight. It's amazing what a good recording can do to make music seem more profound. I would rank Hamerik with other lesser known romantic composers - i.e. Rubinstein or McDowell. Solid entertaining work with themes I might hum in the shower the next day if I took the time to listen to them often enough.

*Balakirev: Symphony No. 2 in D minor *
Igor Golovschin / Russian State Symphony Orchestra










This feels a bit like an imitation Dvorak symphony. I would have expected something more Russian sounding -- whatever that sound is. It has its moments but is too often celebratory for my current tastes.


----------



## Weston

Manxfeeder said:


> Call me superficial, but I'm listening to this video so I can spend a half hour looking at the Rothko painting. So far, the piece is lovely also. Well, lovely in a Sessions way. I still have to put on headphones, because my wife is around, and she's warned me about playing pieces like this around her.


I'm starting to get worried that I have altered my perceptions somehow diving into the more modern stuff in the past few years. Pieces like this are starting to sound pretty normal to me. Is it really so far out? The opening at least seems quite pleasant. I had not heard much if any Sessions before and confess I only spot sampled it.


----------



## Xenakiboy

Weston said:


> I'm starting to get worried that I have altered my perceptions somehow diving into the more modern stuff in the past few years. Pieces like this are starting to sound pretty normal to me. Is it really so far out? The opening at least seems quite pleasant. I had not heard much if any Sessions before and confess I only spot sampled it.


Not far out at all, especially in 2016! :lol:
It's a lovely piece!' :tiphat:


----------



## Mahlerian

Weston said:


> I'm starting to get worried that I have altered my perceptions somehow diving into the more modern stuff in the past few years. Pieces like this are starting to sound pretty normal to me. Is it really so far out? The opening at least seems quite pleasant. I had not heard much if any Sessions before and confess I only spot sampled it.


Later Sessions can be much thornier, but I agree, the Violin Concerto is a very lyrical work. Not to say that lyricism is absent in Sessions' later music, but it would scare off people who think Schoenberg couldn't write a tune.

Sessions: Symphony No. 5


----------



## Janspe

E. Rautavaara: Piano Concerto No. 3 "Gift of Dreams"; Autumn Gardens
Vladimir Ashkenazy & Helsinki Philharmonic Orchestra


----------



## KirbyH

And now for something completely different:









Mendelssohn's Second Symphony - Lobgesang - is new to me. As in, before this day I have not heard it before. Well let me tell you it's a thumper alright, and Karajan and his tectonic plate moving Berlin Phil are just the folks for the job. DG's acoustic is spacious enough to accomodate everyone quite well in the sound picture, the chorus is moving and unintelligible, and the soloists nothing less than fine. I get why it's not played that often, however - not even Karajan can quite blow away all the musty, dusty, Victorian-do-as-is-proper stiffness to it. Ah well, it's still a grand time.


----------



## JosefinaHW

Arcangelo Corelli, _Violin Sonatas Op. 5_, Manze and Egarr

I would imagine there are many lengthy threads regarding these pieces on TC.





 (This is the upload of the following recording.)


----------



## Xenakiboy

Woah, this is really cool!


----------



## zhopin

*Dvořák*: Symphony No. 9 "From the New World," Carnival Overture, Slavonic Dances Nos. 1 & 3
New York Philharmonic
Bernstein

What an exciting album.


----------



## Xenakiboy

zhopin said:


> *Dvořák*: Symphony No. 9 "From the New World," Carnival Overture, Slavonic Dances Nos. 1 & 3
> New York Philharmonic
> Bernstein
> 
> What an exciting album.


I have that somewhere, I should probably put that on! 2nd movement was beautiful when I heard it last!


----------



## Pugg

​
*Brahms*: Piano Quartet No. 1 (Amadeus Quartet) / Ballades op. 10


----------



## Casebearer

Xenakiboy said:


> I really wonder what Talkclassical think of this:


Incredibly beautiful of course. As sinister as the shoes...


----------



## tortkis

Heinrich Ignaz Franz von Biber: Violin Sonatas (1681) - Gunar Letzbor, Ars Antiqua Austria (Pan Classics, 2011)









a splendid music!


----------



## SixFootScowl




----------



## Pugg

*Renée Fleming; Guilty Pleasures*


----------



## Five and Dime

Honegger - Cantate de Noel









Written in 1953 near the end of his life and quite the swan song! I'd love to hear it live!


----------



## Casebearer

The Britten Sinfonia playing:

00:00 Intro (0:30)
00:30 Conlon Nancarrow - Tango? (5:11)
05:41 Frank Zappa - Be-bop Tango (2:51)
08:32 Frank Zappa - Get ****** (10:28)
19:00 Charles Ives - Set For A Theater Orchestra (7:26)
26:26 Charles Ives - The Gong And Hook And Ladder (3:31)
29:58 John Cage - Amores (9:38)
39:36 Astor Piazzolla - Tango (3:45)
43:21 Igor Stravinsky - Ragtime (4:40)
48:01 Frank Zappa - Igor's Boogie (3:18) (arr. Philip Cashian)
51:19 Steve Reich - Music For Large Ensemble (17:57)
1:09:16 Conlon Nancarrow - Study n°6 (4:13)
1:13:29 Frank Zappa - G-spot Tornado (4:34)


----------



## Five and Dime

Purcell: Dido and Aeneas
Bostridge; Daniels; Graham; Le Concert d'Astrée; European Voices; Haim; Halsey; Lowe


----------



## Pugg

​
*Liszt*: Harmonies poétiques et religieuses (10), S. 173

Michael Korstick (piano)


----------



## Pugg

*Beethoven*: Symphonie Nr. 6 /* Strauss*: Till Eulenspiegel 
Royal Philharmonic Orchestra, Henry Lewis


----------



## tortkis

Philippe de Vitry (1291-1361): Motets et Chansons - Sequentia (deutsche harmonia mundi, 2005)


----------



## Pugg

​*Verdi; Don Carlo*

_José Carreras, Mirella Freni, Agnes Baltsa, Piero Cappuccilli et al_
B. P / Herbert von Karajan


----------



## Xenakiboy

Tonight I'm listening to:
Lou Harrison - Concerto for organ and percussion 
Carter - Concerto for Orchestra 
Messiaen - Chronochromie 
Xenakis - Aurora 
Bartok - Cantata Profana 
Mahler - Symphony no 9 (if I have time!)


----------



## Xenakiboy

Casebearer said:


> The Britten Sinfonia playing:
> 
> 00:00 Intro (0:30)
> 00:30 Conlon Nancarrow - Tango? (5:11)
> 05:41 Frank Zappa - Be-bop Tango (2:51)
> 08:32 Frank Zappa - Get ****** (10:28)
> 19:00 Charles Ives - Set For A Theater Orchestra (7:26)
> 26:26 Charles Ives - The Gong And Hook And Ladder (3:31)
> 29:58 John Cage - Amores (9:38)
> 39:36 Astor Piazzolla - Tango (3:45)
> 43:21 Igor Stravinsky - Ragtime (4:40)
> 48:01 Frank Zappa - Igor's Boogie (3:18) (arr. Philip Cashian)
> 51:19 Steve Reich - Music For Large Ensemble (17:57)
> 1:09:16 Conlon Nancarrow - Study n°6 (4:13)
> 1:13:29 Frank Zappa - G-spot Tornado (4:34)


I'm glad you found it too, I enjoyed the expedition when I heard it. It's fun putting Zappa in perspective with his many influences, gives you an idea of where his musical language came from!


----------



## Pugg

​The Great Organ of Saint Eustache, Paris

Bach, J S:Toccata & Fugue in D minor, BWV565
Grigny:Récit de tierce en taille
Guillou:Hyperion, or The Rhetoric of Fire
Lisztrelude & Fugue on B-A-C-H, S260
Mozart:Fantasia in F minor for a mechanical organ, K608
Widor:Organ Symphony No. 5 in F minor, Op. 42 No. 1: Allegro vivace
*Jean Victor Arthur Guillou* (organ)


----------



## jim prideaux

Janacek-Jealousy (original prelude to Jenufa), Cunning Little Vixen Suite, Sarka Overture, Taras Bulba.........

Mackerras and the Czech P.O.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Beethoven*: Piano Concerto No. 5 BBC Symphony Orchestra, Sir Colin Davis


----------



## bejart

Giuseppe Tartini (1697-1770): Violin Concerto in F Major,Op.1, No.3, D.60

Carlo Lazari on violin with L'Arte dell'Arco


----------



## Pugg

​
Fahrbach (senior):Rastlos, Op. 295

Lanner:Steyrische Tänze, Op. 165
Mozart:Clarinet Concerto in A major, K622

Mozarteumorchester, Paul Goodwin

Ottensamer:Improvisation

Schubert:Ständchen 'Leise flehen meine Lieder', D957 No. 4

Schubert of Dresden Jr.ie Biene, Op. 13 No. 9

*Daniel Ottensamer* (clarinet)


----------



## Vasks

*Steffani - Overture to "Henrico Leone" (Fasolis/Decca)
Vivaldi - Violin Concerto in G minor, RV319 [dedicated to Pisendel] (Biondi/Virgin)
Pisendel - Sinfonia in B-flat (Guttler/Capriccio)
Telemann - Trumpet Concerto in D (Schwarz/Delos)*


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mendelssohn: Symphony No. 2 in B flat major, Op. 52 'Lobgesang'*

Christiane Karg, Christina Landshamer (sopranos) & Michael Schade (tenor)

Chorus & Orchestra of Bavarian Radio, _Pablo Heras-Casado_:tiphat:


----------



## Badinerie

Symphony No 6 from this set. Marvelous !


----------



## Pugg

​
*Bellini: Norma*

_Elena Souliotis (Norma), Fiorenza Cossotto (Adalgisa)_, Mario Del Monaco (Pollione), Carlo Cava (Oroveso), Athos Cesarini (Flavio) & Giuliana Tavolaccini (Clotilde)

Orchestra e Coro dell'Accademia Nazionale di Santa Cecilia, Silvio Varviso.


----------



## pmsummer

SYMPHONY NO. 10
_Prepared by Deryck Cooke_
*Gustav Mahler*
Berliner Philharmoniker
Sir Simon Rattle - conductor

_EMI_


----------



## Marinera

*Arrau plays Mozart *

Disc 1
Sontas 1-3
Rondo in D K485


----------



## pmsummer

JS BACH, DEBUSSY, CHOPIN
_Italian Concerto, for solo keyboard in F major, BWV 971_
*Johann Sebastian Bach*
_Pour le piano, suite for piano, L. 95 - Images-I - L'Isle joyeuse_
*Claude Debussy*
Three Mazurkas for piano - Tarantelle for piano in A flat major, Op. 43
*Frédéric Chopin*
Vlado Perlemuter - piano
_
Nimbus_


----------



## elgar's ghost

Copland part two this evening.

_Variations_ for piano (1930), _Short Symphony_ for orchestra (1933), _El Salón México_ for orchestra (1936), Sextet for clarinet, two violins, viola, cello and piano (1937), _Billy the Kid_ - ballet (1938), _An Outdoor Overture_ for orchestra (1938) and _Our Town_ - concert arrangement of music from the film (1940):


----------



## worov




----------



## Simon Moon

Joan Tower - Silver Ladders, Violin Concerto

Alban Berg - Violin Concerto

The Eighth Blackbird - Hand Eye









A quite innovative new music ensemble.


----------



## Heliogabo

I´ve been listening a lot to this lovely cd










Pierre Attaingnant: Chansons, Nouvelles et Danceries


----------



## Audentity

I *love* that cover of Elena Souliotis! Graceful 60's style.


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1964.


----------



## Blancrocher

Mahler: Symphony 7 (Solti)


----------



## Mahlerian

Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 3, String Quartet No. 2 in F-sharp minor
Asasello Quartet, Eva Resch, soprano









The String Quartet No. 2 is one of the many marvels of Schoenberg's output in the first decade of the 20th century, while No. 3 dates from the renewed productivity of the late 20s. The Asasello Quartet gives a good performance of both works, but I'm afraid that it won't even be reckoned as the best of this year, given the superior renditions of Quatuor Diotima in their set.


----------



## Badinerie

Need a bit of drama tonight!. The Symphony in C providing it.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Beethoven, Quartet Op. 59, No. 3*

Lindsay Quartet, first cycle.


----------



## acitak 7

I agree about Classic fm top 300, Ronald Binge has 3 entries which is good, Offenbach has none which is not good.


----------



## Xenakiboy

I'm listening to Lou Harrison's Concerto for organ and percussion while waiting for my bus today, such a fun work! :tiphat:


----------



## starthrower

I just read about Bernstein's string orchestra recording in Jonathan Cott's excellent book, Dinner With Lenny, so I thought I'd give it a listen.


----------



## AClockworkOrange

Mozart's Symphonies Nos.24, 25, 30 & 31 performed by the English Concert with Trevor Pinnock.

Interesting works with compelling HIP recordings. Vital with an incredible grace.


----------



## Guest

I like his music very much. While obviously contemporary, he doesn't completely eschew melodies, and his music is often quite gripping and dramatic. The Capucon brothers play the daylights out of the double concerto. Very well recorded, too.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Delius: Over the Hills, Sleigh Ride, Brigg Fair, Florida Suite*


----------



## SixFootScowl




----------



## George O

Alexander Zemlinsky (1871-1942): String Quartet No. 3, op 19

Anton Webern (1883-1945): Five Movements for String Quartet, op 5

Alban Berg (1885-1935): String Quartet, No. 3

Kroft Quartet:
Josef Kroft, 1st violin
Pavel Arazim, 2nd violin
Jan Marek, viola
Ladislav Pospisil, cello

on Supraphon (Czechoslovakia), from 1985
recorded 1982 and 1983

5 stars


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1977 - '83.


----------



## starthrower

Apollo/Agon/Card Game


----------



## Balthazar

*Esprit d'Arménie*

Jordi Savall leads Hesperion XXI in these evocative works.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Penderecki, Symphony No. 5*


----------



## Five and Dime

Monteverdi's Madrigals Book 8









I took some trouble to arrange these in the "correct" order as per wikipedia. Now I've got some weird breaks between tracks. Sigh.


----------



## pmsummer

*Percy Grainger would approve.*










ALRIGHT JACK
*Home Service*
_
Fledg'ling Records_


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Clementi, Symphony No. 1*


----------



## D Smith

Remembering George Butterworth on his birthday. What a loss for music with his early death in WWI. This is a lovely recording by William Boughton and the English String Orchestra playing Shropshire Lad, the Idylls and The Banks of Green Willow. Two excellent recordings of works by Parry and Bridge too. Recommended.


----------



## Guest

Quite a fine achievement for a 20 year old's first attempt at a symphony. Fans of Bruckner and Wagner should enjoy it. Very good playing and sound.


----------



## bejart

Ignaz Pleyel (1757-1831): String Quartet in D Major, Ben 369

Janacek Quartet: Milos Vavek and Viteslav Zavadilik, violins -- Jan Reznicek, viola -- Bretislav Vybiral, cello


----------



## KenOC

Kontrapunctus said:


> Quite a fine achievement for a 20 year old's first attempt at a symphony. Fans of Bruckner and Wagner should enjoy it. Very good playing and sound.


Is it my imagination, or does Paavo look a lot like Vlad Putin?


----------



## Morimur

KenOC said:


> Is it my imagination, or does Paavo look a lot like Vlad Putin?


Kinda-he's got that receding chin thing going on.


----------



## pmsummer

FANTAZIAS
*Henry Purcell*
Rose Consort of Viols
_
Naxos_


----------



## Weston

KenOC said:


> Is it my imagination, or does Paavo look a lot like Vlad Putin?


I was thinking this exact same thing.
________________________________________

Mostly short works for my attention span tonight:

*Rachmaninoff: Etudes Tableaux Op. 39, Nos. 1 through 9*
Marietta Petkova, piano










My fingers hurt just from listening to some of these.

*Penderecki: 3 Miniatures for clarinet and piano*
Michel Lethiec, et al










Extremely short miniatures, but amazingly orchestral in tone.

*Sergei Prokofiev Sonata For Two Violins *
Musicians of the Santa Fe Chamber Music Festival










Not bad for two violins alone, but I do find myself missing a piano or a cello.

On rare occasions my heart is just not in it. Maybe this is more of a night for reading.


----------



## Janspe

A. Dvořák: String Quartet in F major, Op. 96
B. Smetana: String Quartet in E minor
the Tokyo String Quartet









I went to a chamber music concert yesterday, and I've been in the mood for listening to some more ever since!


----------



## bejart

Mozart: Piano Concerto No.14 in E Flat, KV 449

Vladimir Ashkenazy on piano with the Philharmonia Orchestra


----------



## Heliogabo

starthrower said:


> I just read about Bernstein's string orchestra recording in Jonathan Cott's excellent book, Dinner With Lenny, so I thought I'd give it a listen.


I think that Bernstein said that it was one of his best recordings.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mozart; Piano concertos 17& 18 *
Murray Perahia.


----------



## Guest

KenOC said:


> Is it my imagination, or does Paavo look a lot like Vlad Putin?


No kidding! I'd much rather have a picture of the composer or a painting that represents the music. He's just not that photogenic. Even if he were, I hate "glamor shot" covers of either gender.


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Pugg

​
*Carl Czerny *; Chamber music.

Czerny- Duo Concertante, Op.129
Variations Brillantes et Rondeau de Chasse, Op. 202
Rondo Facile et Brillante, Op. 374 No. 3
Chanson Sans Paroles, Op. 795 No. 1
Grande Sérénade Concertante, Op. 126

Clive Conway (Flute), Christine Croshaw (Piano), Nicholas Bucknall (Clarinet),

Christina Shillito (Cello), Stephen Stirling (Horn)


----------



## Pugg

Audentity said:


> I *love* that cover of Elena Souliotis! Graceful 60's style.


I love the whole recording, but you are right, do you know the cover from here recital disc?


----------



## ldiat




----------



## elgar's ghost

Copland part three this morning seeing I was up earlier than usual.

_Four Motets_ for mixed voices (1921), _Quiet City_ for trumpet, cor anglais, and string orchestra (1940), Piano Sonata (1941), _Rodeo_ - ballet (1942), _Lincoln Portrait_ for narrator and orchestra (1942) and _Fanfare for the Common Man_ for brass and percussion (1942):


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Pugg

ldiat said:


>


Is Bach finished already.


----------



## zhopin

Pugg said:


> Is Bach finished already.


I suppose Idiat didn't feel like completing it. ¯\_(ツ)_/¯

Or maybe posted as it was towards the end?


----------



## Pugg

​
*Renée Fleming* ; By request .


----------



## ldiat




----------



## OldFashionedGirl

_On Spotify:_







*Bela Bartók* - Concerto for Orchestra
Dance Suite
The Miraculous Mandarin
London Symphony Orchestra. Conducted by Georg Solti.


----------



## Xenakiboy

OldFashionedGirl said:


> _On Spotify:_
> View attachment 86489
> 
> *Bela Bartók* - Concerto for Orchestra
> Dance Suite
> The Miraculous Mandarin
> London Symphony Orchestra. Conducted by Georg Solti.


Very nice!!!! :tiphat:


----------



## Pugg

OldFashionedGirl said:


> _On Spotify:_
> View attachment 86489
> 
> *Bela Bartók* - Concerto for Orchestra
> Dance Suite
> The Miraculous Mandarin
> London Symphony Orchestra. Conducted by Georg Solti.


A true legendary classic .


----------



## tortkis

Gavin Bryars: Jesus' Blood Never Failed Me Yet (GB Records)









Jesus' Blood Never Failed Me Yet
The Sinking of the Titanic

A remastered release of the original 1975 recordings.


----------



## Pugg

*Anton Arensky*: Five Suites for Two Pianos

Suite for two pianos No. 1, Op. 15
Suite for two pianos No. 2 'Silhouettes', Op. 23
Suite for two pianos No. 3 'Variations in C major', Op. 33
Suite for two pianos No. 4, Op. 62
Suite for two pianos No. 5 'Children's Suite', Op. 65

Piano Duo Genova & Dimitrov

A must have according to my piano teacher.


----------



## Badinerie

Sibelius Violin concerto. Lovely sounding LP too!


----------



## omega

*Honegger*
_Symphony No.3 "Liturgique"_
Charles Dutoit | Symphonieorchester des Bayerischen Rundfunks








*Saint-Saëns*
_Symphony No.3 "Orgue"_
Charles Dutoit | Orchestre Symphonique de Montréal


----------



## Pugg

​
*Humperdinck: Hansel And Gretel*

_Frederica Von Stade, Ileana Cotrubas, Christa Ludwig, Siegmund Nimsgern, Kiri Te Kanawa, et al.
_

John Pritchard (Conductor)


----------



## Xenakiboy

Listening to disks 2 and 3 of the complete opus' of Webern!


----------



## jim prideaux

while it might appear a little 'tight fisted' to some I keep an eye out for second hand copies of the individual cd's from Jarvi and the SNO''s Dvorak symphony cycle on Chandos (rather than pay either full price or buy the expensive box set) and today the 9th arrived in the post-literally cost pennies (although it does have a sticker announcing BBC Bristol Research centre)......and what an exciting and 'in your face' interpretation it appears to be!!!!!!

later this morning....the Serenades from the Abbado Brahms DG box set...described as pristine by the seller and it certainly looks that way!

buying second hand does have a certain appeal....last week I found an Argerich Schumann/Ravel recital in Oxfam (along with Michael Brecker's Ballad Book..that belongs in on another thread but a great album for Metheny/Haden fans!)


----------



## Marinera

Pugg said:


> *Anton Arensky*: Five Suites for Two Pianos
> 
> Suite for two pianos No. 1, Op. 15
> Suite for two pianos No. 2 'Silhouettes', Op. 23
> Suite for two pianos No. 3 'Variations in C major', Op. 33
> Suite for two pianos No. 4, Op. 62
> Suite for two pianos No. 5 'Children's Suite', Op. 65
> 
> Piano Duo Genova & Dimitrov
> 
> A must have according to my piano teacher.


I've heard Poulenc's piano concerto for two pianos and orchestra played by Piano Duo Genova & Dimitrov. And its my favourite version of it. It is on you tube. 
This one I like too with Seiji Ozawa








Will give it a listen today if i have some undisturbed time.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mahler*: Symphonie Nr. 1 
Royal Philharmonic Orchestra, Erich Leinsdorf


----------



## zhopin

Pugg said:


> ​
> *Mahler*: Symphonie Nr. 1
> Royal Philharmonic Orchestra, Erich Leinsdorf


I was planning on listening to this this week.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Berlioz*: _Symphonie fantastique, Op. 14
_
La Damnation de Faust, Op. 24: Rákóczi March
Marche troyenne (from Les Troyens)
Le Corsaire Overture, Op. 21
Le carnaval romain Overture, Op. 9

Detroit Symphony Orchestra,_ Paul Paray_


----------



## Rtnrlfy

Some Renaissance recorder music to get me going this morning:


----------



## bejart

JS Bach: Concerto in D Minor, BWV974 (after Alessandro Marcello)

Glenn Gould, piano


----------



## Pugg

​
*Zemlinsky: Lyric Symphony Op. 18
*
_Julia Varady (soprano), Dietrich Fischer-Dieskau (baritone)
_
Berliner Philharmoniker, Lorin Maazel


----------



## jim prideaux

Brahms-Serenade no.1-Abbado/Mahler Chamber Orchestra AND (my favourite piece at the moment) Serenade no.2-Abbado/BPO.


----------



## Heliogabo

_Royal Minstrels 1450-1690_
Jordi Savall with Hesperion XX & XXI
Instrumental music for European courts.


----------



## Vasks

*Schweitzer - Overture to "Die Dorfgala" (Breuer/Es Dur)
F. J. Haydn - String Quartet #34 (Kodaly/Naxos)
Lebrun - Oboe Concerto #1 (Hauwe/Eufoda)*


----------



## Pugg

*Dvorak*:Te Deum, Op.103, B.176

*Janacek*:Glagolitic Mass

Christine Brewer (soprano), Marietta Simpson (mezzo), Karl Dent (tenor), Roger Roloff (baritone)

Atlanta Symphony Orchestra, Robert Shaw


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Symphony # 3 In E Flat Major, Eroica Op. 55

Odd Grüner-Hegge leading the Oslo Philharmonic Orchestra


----------



## Pugg

​
*Handel: Alcina*

_Dame Joan Sutherland (Alcina), Fritz Wunderlich (Ruggiero)_, Norma Procter (Bradamante), Jeannette Van Dijck (Morgana), Nicola Monti (Oronte), Thomas Hemsley (Melisso)

Cappella Coloniensis, Ferdinand Leitner


----------



## AClockworkOrange

*Clara Schumann's Piano Concerto in A minor (Op.7)* performed by Francesco Nicolosi (Piano),Stefania Rinaldi & the Alma Mahler Sinfonietta on the Naxos label. Next up is the *Piano Trio in G minor (Op.17)* with Rodolfo Bonucci (Violin) and Andrea Noferini (Cello) on the same disc.

An impulse purchase a couple of months ago, I have finally gotten around to listening and I am very impressed indeed.

The Piano Concerto is proving a most rewarding listen, performed wonderfully here.

I cannot comment on the Trio as yet but if it lives up to the Concerto, I will be delighted.

As with Fanny Mendelssohn-Hensel, it is a loss indeed that they did not have the opportunity to compose more.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Copland part four this evening.

Sonata for Violin/Clarinet and Piano - version for violin and piano (1943), _Appalachian Spring_ - ballet (1944), _Danzón Cubano_ for two pianos - version for orchestra (1942 - arr. 1944), _Hoedown_ from the ballet _Rodeo_ - arr. for violin and piano (1942 - arr. 1946), _Jubilee Variations_ for orchestra (1945) and Symphony no.3 (1946):


----------



## acitak 7

Camille Saint-Saens, Danse Macabre, performed by The Marcin Jozef Zebrowski Music School, from Czestochowa Poland. Conducted by Zygmunt Nitkiewicz. Best performance of this wonderful piece of music, for me anyway. youtube


----------



## deprofundis

Im lisening to French chansons on naxos, we have great names on this compilation and rather obscur one.To name a fews here is my stand out on this cd: the mighty Josquin , the humureous Jannequin, we have a succession of songs by Arcadelt and Sermisy(two strangers to me but there good) than we have Lassus(everything have been said about him), the cd end whit the sad arrete unpeu mon cœur from Costely, great cd overall, that is if you like the genra of renaissance chansons.This marvelous cd is of courtesy of the scholars of London.So if your looking for a place to start rather cheap for the cost of admission try this
cd, you wont be disapointed. I wish i could had told you about new cds i purchased but nothing comming in the mail.Have a nice day and discover the wonder of french chansons of renaissance.


----------



## Torkelburger

*Roy Harris* _Symphony No. 3_
*Randall Thompson* _Symphony No. 2_
*David Diamond* _Symphony No. 4_
Leonard Bernstein, New York Philharmonic (Sony Classical)


----------



## Dr Johnson

Piano Concerto No. 1


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Szymanowski, Stabat Mater, Litany to the Virgin Mary, Symphony No. 3*

If Turner's paintings could be called tinted steam, I think the same could be said of Szymanoski. His orchestration is very ethereal.

I think his use of Rumi for the symphony text is interesting. Who would have thought that in 2016, Rumi would become the best-selling poet in the U.S.?


----------



## omega

*Shostakovich*
_Symphony No.7 "Leningrad"_
Valery Gergiev | Orchester of the Mariinsky Theatre


----------



## Blancrocher

Schubert: Sonatas in G major, B major, and C major "Reliquie" (Richter)


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Vaughan Willliams, Symphony No. 6*

Finally getting around to the Saturday Symphony. Bryden Thomson is all I have, so that's what's spinning.


----------



## realdealblues

*Alfred Brendel
Complete Philips Recordings
CD64*









*Franz Schubert*
Piano Sonata #17 In D, D. 850
Piano Sonata #14 In A Minor, D. 784
*[Rec. 1987]*

*CD65*









*Franz Schubert*
Piano Sonata #20 In A Major, D. 959
Hungarian Melody In B Minor, D. 817
16 German Dances, D. 783
Allegretto In C Minor, D. 915
*[Rec. 1987]*

*CD66*









*Franz Schubert*
Piano Sonata #19 In C Minor, D. 958
6 Moments Musicaux, Op. 94, D. 780
*[Rec. 1987]*

*CD67*









*Franz Schubert*
Piano Sonata #16 In A Minor, D. 845
3 Klavierstücke, D. 946
*[Rec. 1987]*


----------



## Xenakiboy

Listening to disk one of the complete works of Webern! Loving it more and more, so much beauty here


----------



## Dr Johnson

No. 24


----------



## jim prideaux

seeing the recording featured on the previous post reminds me that I have not listened to what is a great CD for a while..........so many thanks to the Doc!...

Brahms-Haydn Variations and 4th Symphony performed by Abbado and the BPO.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Egon Wellesz, Symphony No. 7.*

Gottfried Rabl conducting.


----------



## DavidA

Brahms Sonata 3 
Nelson Freire.


----------



## Dr Johnson

jim prideaux said:


> seeing the recording featured on the previous post reminds me that I have not listened to what is a great CD for a while..........so many thanks to the Doc!...
> 
> Brahms-Haydn Variations and 4th Symphony performed by Abbado and the BPO.


Having had a rush of blood to the head, soon I shall have a lot more Myaskovsky to listen to:

http://amzn.to/29CMV8P


----------



## AClockworkOrange

AClockworkOrange said:


> *Clara Schumann's Piano Concerto in A minor (Op.7)* performed by Francesco Nicolosi (Piano),Stefania Rinaldi & the Alma Mahler Sinfonietta on the Naxos label. Next up is the *Piano Trio in G minor (Op.17)* with Rodolfo Bonucci (Violin) and Andrea Noferini (Cello) on the same disc.
> 
> An impulse purchase a couple of months ago, I have finally gotten around to listening and I am very impressed indeed.
> 
> The Piano Concerto is proving a most rewarding listen, performed wonderfully here.
> 
> I cannot comment on the Trio as yet but if it lives up to the Concerto, I will be delighted.
> 
> As with Fanny Mendelssohn-Hensel, it is a loss indeed that they did not have the opportunity to compose more.


The Piano Trio doesn't disappoint for a single second. As equally well performed and recorded as the Concerto, it is a rewarding and enjoyable work. Truly beautiful.


----------



## Reichstag aus LICHT

The complete "Shropshire Lad" by AE Housman: many of the poems beautifully read by Alan Bates; the others, in various composers' settings, movingly performed by Anthony Rolfe Johnson with Graham Johnson. All three protagonists make this an album to treasure:


----------



## Dr Johnson

String Quartet No. 2


----------



## pmsummer

LE NYMPHE DI RHENO, OP.8, VOL.1
_The Nymphs of the Rhine_
*Johannes Schenck*
Les Voix Humaines

_Naxos_


----------



## bejart

Jan Vanhal (1739-1813): Symphony in A Minor, Bryan a1

Tamas Pal conducting the Orchestra da Camera "Salieri"


----------



## KenOC

Beethoven's Missa Solemnis, Gardiner's 2013 recording. None better.


----------



## D Smith

Miaskovsky: Symphony No. 26. Svetlanov/USSR State Symphony Orchestra. Reminiscent of RVW in places and a very pleasant listen from this fabulous set.


----------



## starthrower




----------



## Weston

Manxfeeder said:


> *Egon Wellesz, Symphony No. 7.*
> 
> Gottfried Rabl conducting.


I see this composer's name crop up now and then but don't think I've ever heard his work. I've always been curious about it, but then forget the name when I'm exploring.


----------



## starthrower

Weston said:


> I see this composer's name crop up now and then but don't think I've ever heard his work. I've always been curious about it, but then forget the name when I'm exploring.


In addition to the symphony cycle on CPO, you can find Wellesz's excellent piano music, and concertos on the Capriccio label.


----------



## Mahlerian

Babbitt: About Time
Augustus Arnone

Webern: Six Bagatelles for String Quartet
Juilliard Quartet









Beethoven: Symphony No. 3 in E-flat "Eroica," Creatures of Prometheus Overture, Coriolan Overture, Egmont Overture
London Philharmonic Orchestra, cond. Tennstedt


----------



## Manxfeeder

Weston said:


> I see this composer's name crop up now and then but don't think I've ever heard his work. I've always been curious about it, but then forget the name when I'm exploring.


I think he's worth exploring. And when you want to remember his name, just think of Ghostbusters. Oh, yeah, Egon.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Franck, Symphony in D minor*

I'm used to Maazel's fleet-footed recording. This one is more massive and big-boned. I haven't made up my mind yet if I prefer one over the other; they both sound different.


----------



## Conglomerate




----------



## Balthazar

*Mendelssohn ~ Variations Sérieuses, Op. 54; Rondo Capriccioso, Op. 14; Lieder ohne Worte*

Sebastian Knauer at the piano.


----------



## bejart

Pavel Vranicky (1756-1808): String Quartet in E Flat, Op.23, No.4

Pro arte antiqua Praga: Vaclav and Jan Simon, violins -- Ivo Anyz, viola -- Petr Hejny, cello


----------



## Weston

*Unsuk Chin: Akrostichon-Wortspiel*
Piia Komsi, et al










Some of this is quite nice and some of it is nearly unbearable. I do enjoy Chin's other works, but this I'm not too sure about. Sometimes the singer sounds like a shrill little kid, especially in the annoying "Game of Chance" segment wherein she recites alphabet letters, possibly at random, I'm not sure. Other times her voice fades in and out of and merges with the instruments in an uncanny intriguing way. So I'm glad I endured it. It just won't be on my playlist for a very long while. (The album is worth it however for "Xi" alone, a cool piece for electronics and orchestra I've enjoyed a couple of times at work.)

*Lindberg: Sculpture for orchestra*
Sakari Oramo / Finnish Radio Symphony Orchestra










Wow! This starts out magically and kind of charming (for Lindberg), gradually builds to a feeling of running through fountains of cascading notes to cool off on a summer's day, but then evolves into volcanic eruptions and the listener is wise to dodge the plummeting and pummeling lava ordnance finally to crash headlong into apocalyptic brass shock waves as the universe trembles its last tumult and dissolves.

I'm not sure what this sculpture looks like but I want one in my front yard!

[Pausing to rest and cleanse the auditory palate before resuming.]

*Shostakovich: Symphony No. 4 *
Ladislov Slovak / Slovak Radio Symphony Orchestra










Maybe not the best version but it does the job and I think the cover image is cool. My goodness! That first movement does eventually get around to a recapitulation. I am loving how the final movement lapses into a long stretch of short simple repeating motifs that slowly mutate over time. That's the Shostakovich I appreciate!


----------



## Guest

This is my piano teacher's father. He's quite a fine player, only hampered by a less than world class instrument and a very close/dry recording perspective. He plays the Bach-Busoni Chaconne, 3 Etudes by Scriabin, and 6 Preludes by Debussy.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mozart*; Piano concert's ; 20-21
Géza Anda


----------



## SixFootScowl




----------



## tortkis

Gavin Bryars, Christopher Hobbs: Ensemble Pieces (GB Records)









Christopher Hobbs: Aran
Christopher Hobbs (tubular bells, triangles, cowbells, toy piano), John White (reed organ, toy piano, triangles, drums), Gavin Bryars (reed organ, triangles, wood blocks, cymbals)

Gavin Bryars: 1, 2, 1-2-3-4
Cornelius Cardew (cello), Gavin Bryars (double bass), Mike Nicolls (drums), Derek Bailey (guitar), Andy Mackay (oboe), Christopher Hobbs (piano), Paul Nieman (trombone), Stuart Deeks (violins), Brian Eno & Celia Gollin (vocals)

Christopher Hobbs: McCrimmon Will Never Return
Christopher Hobbs (reed organ), Gavin Bryars (reed organ)

Gavin Bryars: The Squirrel And The Ricketty Racketty Bridge
Derek Bailey (acoustic guitar), Brian Eno (electric guitar), Fred Frith (electric guitar), Gavin Bryars (concert guitar)


----------



## Pugg

Manxfeeder said:


> *Franck, Symphony in D minor*
> 
> I'm used to Maazel's fleet-footed recording. This one is more massive and big-boned. I haven't made up my mind yet if I prefer one over the other; they both sound different.
> 
> View attachment 86512


If you got the time , do listen to Muti , former on EMI, outstanding.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Boccherini* -String Quartets Op.6, Nos. 1 & 3


----------



## Xenakiboy

I'm listening to my recently acquired idol, Korndorf's Symphony no 2

I'm considering doing a marathon of every piece (of the the small amount) available this afternoon. I've been thinking about it all day at work!


----------



## Casebearer

Gilbert Amy (1936 - now), one of the students of Messiaen and Boulez. A piece called Trajectoires from 1966.


----------



## Casebearer

Gilbert Amy. Chant for orchestra (1968).


----------



## elgar's ghost

Copland part five this morning before heading for work.

_Midsummer Nocturne_ for piano (1947), _Four Piano Blues_ for piano (1948), Suite from the film _The Red Pony_ for orchestra (1948), Clarinet Concerto for clarinet and string orchestra with harp (1948), Piano Quartet (1950), _Twelve Poems by Emily Dickinson_ for medium voice and piano (1944-50), _Old American Songs - set one_ for voice and piano [Texts: trad.] (1950) and _Old American Songs - set two_ for voice and piano [Texts: trad.] (1952):


----------



## Xenakiboy

Taking a brief detour before more Korndorf, I had the urge to listen to this string trio by Schoenberg, which is honestly not only one of his best works but also one of the best string works I've ever heard!


----------



## Pugg

*Greta Bradman*; My Hero

Balfe:I Dreamt I Dwelt in Marble Halls (from The Bohemian Girl)
Bellini:Casta Diva (from Norma)
Bizet:Je dis que rien ne m'épouvante (from Carmen)
Handel:Ombre piante, urne funeste (from Rodelinda)
Morrai, sì l'empia tua testa (from Rodelinda)
Harline:When You Wish upon a Star (from Pinocchio)
Horn, C E:Cherry Ripe
Kalman:Mein Traum, mein Traum (from Kaiserin Josephine)
Massenet:Il est doux, il est bon (from Hérodiade)
Mozart:Ach ich liebte, war so glücklich (from Die Entführung aus dem Serail)
Rodgers, R:Edelweiss (from The Sound of Music)
Rossini:Una voce poco fa (from Il barbiere di Siviglia)
Straus, O:My Hero from The Chocolate Soldier

Verdi:Vanne, lasciami (from Il Trovatore)
D'amor sull'ali rosee (from Il Trovatore)
Mercè, dilette amiche 'Bolero' (from I Vespri Siciliani)

*Greta Bradman (soprano)*

English Chamber Orchestra, _Richard Bonynge_


----------



## Xenakiboy

I didn't expect this! Korndorf surprised me once again, I'm loving his work more and more!!!


----------



## Xenakiboy

Been wanting to listen to this all day, I love this!! :kiss:


----------



## Pugg

​
*Berlioz: Te Deum, Op. 22*

_John Aler (tenor), Mark Kruczek (organ)

Voices of Ascension Chorus and Orchestra, Young Singers of Pennnsylvania, Dennis Keene_



> For this performance, which was captured live in this recording, the Voices of Ascension were augmented up to a total of 140 of New York's finest professional singers, probably the largest all-professional chorus that has ever sung this work. Another 140 members of The Young Voices of Pennsylvania sang the children's chorus part. There was an orchestra of over 100 players, including a double number of winds and brass, and four pairs of cymbals and military field drums. Tenor John Aler was the vocal soloist, and Mark Kruczek was at the great Aeolian-Skinner organ at St. John the Divine. Berlioz's requirement of a vast performing space was certainly met on this occasion. _The Cathedral Church of St. John the Divine in New York City_ is the largest Gothic space in the world. It is so vast, in fact, that a fortissimo orchestra or organ chord will reverberate in the cathedral for several seconds, even when the cathedral is packed with thousands and thousands of people, as it was the night of the concert.


----------



## Badinerie

BBC Radio 3 and a large mug of tea!


----------



## Xenakiboy

Currently listening to Korndorf's "In D, for large orchestra". I sense Xenakis in this, which again gives me more to appreciate and love about old Nicholas Korndorf! :lol: :tiphat:


----------



## Xenakiboy

I'm now listening to Amoroso by Korndorf, sounds beautiful so far!


----------



## Pugg

​
*Verdi:La Traviata*

_Anna Moffo (Violetta Valery), Richard Tucker (Alfredo Germont), Robert Merrill (Giorgio Germont)_, Anna Reynolds (Flora Bervoix), Liliana Poli (Annina), Piero de Palma (Gastone), Franco Calabrese (Baron Duphol)

Chorus and Orchestra of Teatro dell'Opera di Roma, Fernando Previtali.


----------



## Xenakiboy

Xenakis - Khal Perr

Interesting brass piece, has his signature written all over it!


----------



## Pugg

​
*Schumann;* Symphonies ( disc 2)
V.P ; Leonard Bernstein


----------



## Pugg

​*Brahms* ; Symphonies 2 & 3
Leonard Bernstein.


----------



## jim prideaux

Dr Johnson said:


> Having had a rush of blood to the head, soon I shall have a lot more Myaskovsky to listen to:
> 
> http://amzn.to/29CMV8P


Oh!....well done Doc-have a number of the individual discs from the collection and I believe you are in for some serious listening...

as I posted yesterday-collecting second hand copies of the Jarvi Dvorak Chandos cycle....initially my experience was limited to 3rd,5th and 6th...yesterday the 9th turned up and now this morning the 7th....cannot help but be really impressed by the whole lot, but any conductor who does such a great job with the under appreciated 3rd gets my vote!


----------



## Pugg

​
*Russian Cello Sonatas*

Borodin:Cello Sonata in B minor

Rachmaninov:Cello Sonata in G minor, Op. 19

Vocalise, Op. 34 No. 14

Shostakovich:Cello Sonata in D minor, Op. 40

_Alexander Chaushian (cello) & Yevgeny Sudbin (piano)_


----------



## Vasks

*Riisager - Little Overture (Bernardi/CBC)
Bentzon - Woodwind Quintet #5 (Quintet of DNSO/dacapo)
Langgaard - Symphony #5 (Jarvi/Chandos)*


----------



## Balthazar

*Giordano ~ Andrea Chénier*

For Bastille Day!

Plácido Domingo in the title role with Renata Scotto and Sherrill Milnes.

James Levine in the pit with the National Philharmonic Orchestra.


----------



## bejart

Haydn: Symphony No. 51 in B Flat

Adam Fischer directing the Austro-Hungarian Haydn Orchestra


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

The finale from Psalm 42 by Mendelssohn, having heard the whole thing on hänssler classic. Mendelssohn is always full of energy


----------



## Pugg

​
*Schumann; Cello concerto.*

Yo-Yo Ma / Sir Neville Marriner


----------



## Torkelburger

*Beethoven* _Overture to Egmont_
Leonard Bernstein, Vienna Philharmonic

*Beethoven* _String Quartet No. 13 in Bb Major Op. 130_
Alban Berg Quartet


----------



## jim prideaux

Brahms-3rd Symphony performed by Abbado and the BPO.


----------



## starthrower




----------



## Pugg

​
*Puccini: Turandot
*
_Dame Joan Sutherland_ (Turandot), _Luciano Pavarotti_ (Calaf), Montserrat Caballé (Liù), Nicolai Ghiaurov (Timur), Tom Krause (Ping), Pier Francesco Poli (Pang), Piero De Palma (Pong), Peter Pears (L'imperatore Altoum), Sabin Markov (Un mandarino)

John Alldis Choir, London Philharmonic Orchestra, Zubin Mehta


----------



## Heliogabo




----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 2000, 2010.


----------



## Dr Johnson

No. 5


----------



## KirbyH

Let's talk about thick scoring and neat compositional devices:





















It had been a fair while since I had last listened to Solti's reading of The Valkyrie - in this instance, just the third act as I was on a time crunch yesterday. It's amazing to me that a fifty year old recording still manages to outgun more modern readings by a considerable margin, even if this is considered the weak link in the set - you could have fooled me. There's so much majesty imparted by the Vienna brass that you keep expecting royalty to walk into the room at any moment. I need not comment on the singers here - some of the best ever captured on disc, with Birgit Nilsson leading the proceedings in truly spectacular voice. Her effortless vocalizing makes me hunger for the same sort of power in the modern age we find ourselves in.

If I had to pick a single late Romantic composer to listen straight through for an entire month, it would be Elgar. You have the huge orchestra the same as Strauss or Mahler, the same sort of foundational-bass-as-creation method as Bruckner, and then stirred in with the distinctive English style of composition. I'll say it now as I've said before - English music can't be mistaken for anything else, even if it's something as wild as Tippett or Grainger. I guess it's something in the way the harmonies lie. Barenboim and his Staatskapelle Berlin do a five-star job on this music, as much as I wish it was the Berlin Phil in their place. (Could you imagine?) Decca's sonics, even live, are hear-the-individual-musicians-breathing good. I mean, _really_ good. I admire this recording just the same as his recording of the second from a couple years ago. Whether or not it replaces Boult or Barbirolli, I'm not sure - but revel in the great soup and be happy. There's not a movement here that isn't felt to the point of complete affinity.

I'm a casual Malcolm Arnold fan at best - I've played a couple of the sets of dances for band and thus far have only heard the overtures - but what magnificent overtures they are! The Grand, Grand, Festival Overture is a send-up to the point of hysteria. I like the vacuum cleaners and rifles, just the same as the parodies of Big Romantic Codas that he piles on like a mad warlock creating his finest potion yet. It's a great deal of fun and blessed be the BBC Phil for playing it with the right amount of humor - you can't make this stuff up. Chando's sonics are a punch in the chest but you're thankful for it afterward. Indulge, my friends!


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Walter Piston: Symphony 8 on youtube:






Jorge Mester Leading the Louisville Orchestra


----------



## elgar's ghost

Copland part six this evening.

_Waltz_ and _Celebaration_ from the ballet _Billy the Kid_ - arr. for violin and piano (1938 - arr.1950), _Old American Songs - set one_ - version for chorus and orchestra (early 1950s), _Old American Songs - set two_ - version for chorus and orchestra (early 1950s), _Canticle of Freedom_ for chorus and orchestra [Text: J. Barbour] (1955), _John Henry: A Railroad Ballad_ for orchestra (1940 - rev. 1952), _The Promise of Living_ - extract from the orchestral suite arranged from the opera _The Tender Land_ (1954 - arr. 1957), _Symphonic Ode_ for orchestra (1928-29 - rev.1955) and _Piano Variations_ - arr. for orchestra (1930 - arr. 1957):


----------



## Vasks

Pugg said:


> ​
> *Puccini: Turandot
> *
> _Dame Joan Sutherland_ (Turandot), _Luciano Pavarotti_ (Calaf), Montserrat Caballé (Liù), Nicolai Ghiaurov (Timur), Tom Krause (Ping), Pier Francesco Poli (Pang), Piero De Palma (Pong), Peter Pears (L'imperatore Altoum), Sabin Markov (Un mandarino)
> 
> John Alldis Choir, London Philharmonic Orchestra, Zubin Mehta


I've been itching to play that CD set


----------



## ldiat

zhopin said:


> I suppose Idiat didn't feel like completing it. ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
> 
> Or maybe posted as it was towards the end?


"l" not "I" ldiat


----------



## Blancrocher

Strauss' Metamorphoses and Mahler's 6th (Barbirolli)


----------



## Dr Johnson

Myaskovsky


----------



## Xenakiboy

Messiaen's majestic Eclairs sur l'au-delà


----------



## cwarchc

Streaming on Spotify


----------



## pmsummer

MASS FOR ST. ANTHONY OF PADUA
*Guillaume Du Fay*
Pomerium
Alexander Blachly - director

_Archiv Produktion_


----------



## drpraetorus

Mozart Piano Sonata #11 in A major (the one with the Turkish Rondo). Mitsuko Uchida.


----------



## Xenakiboy

This awesome organ piece by Messiaen should've been as famous as Bach's famous Toccata & Fugue in D minor!


----------



## Manxfeeder

pmsummer said:


> MASS FOR ST. ANTHONY OF PADUA
> *Guillaume Du Fay*
> Pomerium
> Alexander Blachly - director
> 
> _Archiv Produktion_


This group's rendering of the Sanctus in particular is one of the most serene recordings I have.


----------



## jim prideaux

last listen of the evening to works from the Abbado/BPO DG box set-Tragic Overture, Schicksalslied and (again!)the 3rd Symphony......

(I have the suspicion that these recordings may supplant the Harnoncourt/BPO recordings as my 'go to' interpretations.......)


----------



## pmsummer

CREATOR OF THE STARS
_Christmas Music from Earlier Times_
*Anonymous, Praetorious, Erbach, De Lassus, Desprez, Du Fay, Byrd, Ockeghem*
Pomerium
Alexander Blachly - director

_Archiv Produktion_


----------



## Torkelburger

*Peter Mennin* _Moby Dick (Concertato)_
*Peter Mennin* _Symphony No. 3_
*Peter Mennin* _Symphony No. 7_
Gerard Schwartz, Seattle Symphony Orchestra (DELOS)


----------



## Guest

It may not be as sublime as his more mature symphonies, but hey, it's still Bruckner! Needless to say, it's played to the hilt, and the sound is good if lacking some depth.


----------



## ldiat




----------



## TurnaboutVox

*J S Bach
The Well-Tempered Clavier, Book I, BWV 846 - 869
The Well-Tempered Clavier, Book II, BWV 870 - 893
The Goldberg Variations, BWV 988*
András Schiff [Decca, 1996]


----------



## SixFootScowl

elgars ghost said:


>


Love that cover. One of my favorite types of art.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Beethoven, Symphonies Nos. 5 and 6. Scelsi, Quattro Pezzi*

Furtwangler's recording of the 5th from June 1943 is fabulous. The breaking down of the theme in the 3rd movement and the bursting in of the 4th movement is amazing. The 1999 remastering is a worthwhile improvement in the recording's sound.

The first time I heard the 6th from March of 1944, I hated it. On a second hearing, I've changed my opinion. So now it's just my least favorite recording of the 6th. Well, maybe it's a notch above Norrington.

My wife is upstairs and out of earshot. Now I can put on some Scelsi.


----------



## D Smith

Two Bernstein fifths tonight.

Mahler Symphony No. 5. Bernstein/NYP (1963 recording) I'm revising my opinion of this performance- upward. I didn't think it compared that well with his Vienna recording but after repeated listening, it has an amazing sense of excitement and aliveness that can't be denied. Now I rank it just slightly below the later recording (still my favourite).










Sibelius Symphony No. 5. Bernstein/Vienna. Bernstein gives a sumptuous and thoughtful reading of this work which is well worth listening to. Not my all-time favourite but one I return to consistently. The orchestra is in top form in this live recording.


----------



## Weston

*More Chamber from The Chamber Chamber*

*Martinu: Trio for flute, cello & piano, H. 300*
Feinstein Enemble










The first movement is bright and cheery. I should play this on a Saturday morning to motivate me. Some of the opening trills remind me of parts of Dvorak's 9th Symphony, the trilly parts with flutes, only closer to modern. The rest of the work is even more stunningly beautiful than itself.

*Prokofiev - Quintet In G Minor *
Dimitri Mitropoulos / New York Ensemble










This is a little harsh after the Martinu, but it's quirky enough to be charming. (I know the album cover shows Stokowski and doesn't mention Prokofiev. You've just gotta trust me on this.)

*Roussel: String Trio, Op. 58*
Janneke Van Meer, Henk Guittart & Viola de Hoog










Here's another work from this album I've sampled recently. Like the Martinu it is a bit less quirky than the Prokofiev. Also a bit gentler, but only a bit. I remember a time I might have found it difficult. The introspective 2nd movement I think is the high point of this piece.


----------



## SixFootScowl

I bought this for Waltraud Meier, but now am happier yet to have it because of my new found desire to get into Mahler.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Haydn:*

Cello Concerto No. 1 in C major, Hob. VIIb:1
Mstislav Rostropovich (cello)
English Chamber Orchestra, Benjamin Britten

Horn Concerto No. 1 in D major, Hob.VIId:3
Barry Tuckwell (horn)
Academy of St Martin in the Fields, Neville Marriner

Trumpet Concerto in E flat major, Hob. VIIe:1
Alan Stringer (trumpet)
Academy of St Martin in the Fields, Neville Marriner

Horn Concerto No. 2 in D major, Hob.VIId:4
Barry Tuckwell (horn)

Academy of St Martin in the Fields, Neville Marriner


----------



## Pugg

TurnaboutVox said:


> *J S Bach
> The Well-Tempered Clavier, Book I, BWV 846 - 869
> The Well-Tempered Clavier, Book II, BWV 870 - 893
> The Goldberg Variations, BWV 988*
> András Schiff [Decca, 1996]


My box arrived yesterday, hallelujah.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Beethoven*: Piano Concerto No.3 & Piano Sonata, op.13 "Pathétique" BBC Symphony Orchestra, Sir Colin Davis


----------



## Xenakiboy

I'm listening to Eclairs by Messiaen again 

This is such an entrancing work, much like Rautavaara and a lot of Xenakis' Orchestral Works. You forget about reality when you hear Eclairs, it becomes something huge.


----------



## Xenakiboy

Haven't heard this beautiful beast of a symphony in about a month, so I put this on!!


----------



## OldFashionedGirl

_On Spotify:_







*Rachmaninov* - Piano Concerto no. 2
Rhapsody on a Theme of Paganini
Pianist, Graffman. Conducted by Uncle Lenny.


----------



## Pugg

​
MAHLER
Symphony No. 2 in C minor "Resurrection"

Leonard Bernstein.


----------



## Pugg

*Vinyl .*

​
*Mozart*; Symphony 41
*Haydn*; Symphony 103
B.P ; Herbert von Karajan


----------



## Pugg

​
*Berlioz: Grande Messe des Morts, Op. 5 (Requiem)*

_Peter Schreier_

Bayerische Rundfunk Sinfonieorchester, Charles Munch.

Remembering the victims in Nice.


----------



## Xenakiboy

Right now listening to this, which was one of the first classical pieces I obsessed over, years ago (alongside select works from Xenakis and Stravinsky). I originally did over-listen to it, haven't heard it at all in past 6 months either but still love it!!


----------



## Blancrocher

Bruckner: Symphony 4 (Jochum/Berlin)


----------



## Xenakiboy

Xenakiboy said:


> Right now listening to this, which was one of the first classical pieces I obsessed over, years ago (alongside select works from Xenakis and Stravinsky). I originally did over-listen to it, haven't heard it at all in past 6 months either but still love it!!


A little more commentary:

Listening to it now, I can literally sing the whole way through because I know it so well (I did buy the score too)
I'm having a really ecstatic experience hearing it today, it reminds me of when I first heard Jonchaies by Xenakis; where I was so excited hearing it, I was beside myself :lol:
And I remain passionate! :tiphat:


----------



## Xenakiboy

I'm currently listening to opus' 20, 21 and 22 by Webern from the Complete Works (also conducted by Webern)


----------



## jim prideaux

Brahms-Haydn Variations performed by Abbado and the BPO.


----------



## ArtMusic




----------



## Pugg

​
*Dvorak*: Tone Poems & Overtures
L.S.O István Kertész


----------



## shadowdancer

The great Piano Son "From the street" from Janáček.
Today, also in memory of those who lost their lives in Nice.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Teresa Berganza - Recital*

Haydn:Arianna a Naxos, cantata, Hob.XXVIb/2

Monteverdi:Lamento d'Arianna 'Lasciatemi morire'

Rossini:Giovanna d'Arco

Vivaldi:Cantata RV675 'Piango, gemo, sospiro'

Tereza Berganza (mezzo-soprano)

English Chamber Orchestra, Marcello Viotti


----------



## bejart

JS Bach: Toccata and Fugue in D Minor, BWV913

Peter Watchorn, harpsichord










Doesn't have quite the same sweep and power as it does on an organ ---


----------



## Pugg

BERNSTEIN
Jeremiah - Symphony No. 1 • The Age of Anxiety - Symphony No. 2


----------



## realdealblues

*Alfred Brendel
Complete Philips Recordings
CD68*









*Franz Schubert*
4 Impromptus, Op.90, D. 899
4 Impromptus Op.142, D. 935
*[Rec. 1988]*

*CD69*









*Franz Schubert*
Piano Sonata #18 In G, D. 894
Piano Sonata #15 in C, D. 840 "Reliquie"
*[Rec. 1988]*

*CD70*









*Franz Schubert*
Piano Sonata #21 In B Flat, D. 960
Fantasy In C Major "Wanderer", D. 760
*[Rec. 1988]*


----------



## deprofundis

Ockay, right now im lisening to *Oh Flanders free *a very good compilation cd issue by naxos, the capella flamenca does a superbe job making the music come alive, nothing a deceiver on this cd, every work chosen is worth your precious, and please imperatively purchased this cd, it's one of the best cd naxos has to offer for renaissance music era and genra, this released is pretty solid, i would go has far has saying this is a perfect cd, i like it a tad more than capella flamenca rendition of a-la-mi-re
manuscript but this said i find this manuscript darn fabuleous.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Beethoven*: String Quartets opp. 18/4 & 59/3

Smetana Quartet


----------



## D Smith

In remembrance. Faure Requiem. Te Kanawa/Milnes/Dutoit/Montreal.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Verdi: Luisa Miller*

_Anna Moffo (Luisa), Carlo Bergonzi (Rodolfo), Cornell MacNeil (Miller)_,Giorgio Tozzi (Walter), Ezio Flagello (Wurm), Shirley Verrett (Federica), Gabriella Carturan (Laura), Piero De Palma (Contadino)

RCA Italiana Opera Chorus and Orchestra, _Fausto Cleva_


----------



## pmsummer

DE PROFUNDIS
_De Profundis (Psalm 129)- Missa Sillabica - Solfeggio - "And One Of The Pharisees" - Cantate Domino (Psalm 95) - Summa (Credo) - Seven Magnificat Antiphons - The Beatitudes - Magnificat_
*Arvo Pärt*
Theatre of Voices
Paul Hillier - director
_
Harmonia Mundi_


----------



## elgar's ghost

Seventh and final part of Copland today.

_Down a Country Lane_ for piano (1962), _Connotations_ for orchestra (1961-62), _Ceremonial Fanfare_ for orchestra (1969), _Three Latin American Sketches_for orchestra (1972), Duo for flute and piano - arr. for violin and piano (1970-71 - arr. 1977), _Midday Thoughts_ for piano (begun 1944, completed 1982) and _Proclamation_ for piano (begun 1973, completed 1982):


----------



## Badinerie

Beethoven Symphony No 7 from the Bohm lp set. I love the seventh!


Edit...On to the eighth now. wow!


----------



## drnlaw

Mahlerian said:


> _Popp songs?_
> 
> Mahler: Symphony No. 4
> Lucia Popp, London Philharmonic Orchestra, cond. Tennstedt


Oh, that was good! My felicitations!


----------



## drnlaw

starthrower said:


> I should've snagged this box while it was selling for under 20 bucks. Now the price has shot back up to 30+ dollars.
> Boy, I'm a cheapskate!


Say whaaaaaa? Thirty bucks for this? Where?


----------



## drnlaw

pmsummer said:


> EINE KLEINE NACHTMUSIK
> *Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart*
> Amadeus-Quartett +
> _
> Deutsche Grammophon_


Is it true that that translates out to "I'm Inclined to Knock Music?"


----------



## drnlaw

Weston said:


> *Josef Rheinberger: Suite for violin, cello & organ in C minor, Op. 149*
> Hye-Jean Choi / Peter Isaacson / Tido Janssen / Stacy Kwak
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I usually alternate between orchestral one night and chamber the next, but does this qualify as chamber with a massive pipe organ? No matter. It's music. Astonishing and lovely music!
> 
> And as my listening was interrupted by a very long phone chat with one of the three people on the planet permitted to call me, once again only two pieces tonight.
> 
> *Roussel: Piano Trio in E-Flat Major, Op. 2*
> Jet Röling, Jean-Jacques Kantarow, Herre-Jan Stegenga & Schönberg Quartet (or some combination thereof)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not quite on a par with the Rheinberger above due to borderline screechy string intonation and too much vibrato for my tastes, there are still some very nice ebbing and flowing emotions, or swelling and receding -- or gushing and slightly less gushing. Mix Debussy with Frank Bridge and a touch of Elgar and you may have some idea. I may enjoy it better under other circumstances later on, but it's only opus 2 so I'll try not to be too negative. Roussel produced much much finer works than this later in his career.
> 
> [Edit: movements 2 and 3 have turned out to be rather nice after all that.]


Ah, was not aware of the Rheinberger -- listening to the Dvorak 6th at the moment, but the Rheinberger will be next. Thanks for bringing it to my attention (I'm sure I'm just who you had in mind).


----------



## drnlaw

Xenakiboy said:


> Right now listening to this, which was one of the first classical pieces I obsessed over, years ago (alongside select works from Xenakis and Stravinsky). I originally did over-listen to it, haven't heard it at all in past 6 months either but still love it!!


Funny how there are certain works (and this is foremost among them) that I'll go for years without listening to, and then when I've finally gotten around to listening to it, say, "Oh, I need to listen to that more often!" - and then go another five or 10 years without listening to it. SMH.

So this will be next after the Rheinberger.


----------



## Badinerie

Moving on....Webern. Seems to be making a comeback here so I dug out my CBS Masterworks LP's I dont know why I bother buying the Cd's I always end up playing the Vinyl regardless of condition!

Passacaglia, Entflieht and two lots of five songs in the first side of lp 1.
Heather Harper yes.


----------



## Guest




----------



## drnlaw

Badinerie said:


> * * * I dont know why I bother buying the Cd's I always end up playing the Vinyl regardless of condition!


Because all protestations of the non-vinyl people (let's just be honest and refer to them as "the heathen") aside, reality is that very few CDs can approach the warmth of their vinyl counterparts.


----------



## Blancrocher

Vivaldi: Motets (Ciofi/Biondi)


----------



## Balthazar

*Chabrier ~ Works for Solo Piano*

Angela Hewitt at the keyboard. I recently picked up the sheet music for the _Pièces Pittoresques_ and am developing a greater appreciation for Chabrier's compositional style. Currently playing through _Dance Villageoise_ (fun) and _Sous-Bois_ (gorgeous).










_Impromptu
Ronde Champêtre
Dix Pièces Pittoresques
Aubade
Ballabile
Caprice
Feuillet d'Album
Habanera
Bourrée Fantasque_


----------



## starthrower




----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Today I've listened to Hans Abrahamsen "Let me tell you" again, Poul Ruders symphony no. 4 for the first time and now Kaija Saariaho's "Du cristal" yet again (got really surprised when my headphones were on top volume...ouch).


----------



## jim prideaux

jim prideaux said:


> Janacek-Jealousy (original prelude to Jenufa), Cunning Little Vixen Suite, Sarka Overture, Taras Bulba.........
> 
> Mackerras and the Czech P.O.


listening to this again......something distinctive about Janacek's music and it would appear that the more familiar it becomes the more there is to be enjoyed ( stating the obvious I know!)


----------



## KenOC

For the Saturday Symphony, Leonard Bernstein's Symphony No. 2, "The Age of Anxiety." A big work, and an interesting one. I've never heard it before. It's a "symphony with piano," here played by Krystian Zimerman with Leonard Bernstein leading the London Symphony Orchestra in 1986. On YouTube with full video.


----------



## AClockworkOrange

Orchestral highlights from Wagner's Parsifal performed by Sir Adrian Boult & the London Symphony Orchestra.

Outstanding.


----------



## millionrainbows

Beethoven, Op. 31 Piano Sonatas, Richard Goode. He's excellent, with lots of facility and dynamic contrast. These are interesting sonatas, where Beethoven started coming into his own. Some of it reminds me of Fantasies, with the abrupt stops and harmonic wanderings. "The Tempest" last movement is especially good, with that little harmonic twist in the theme.


----------



## Torkelburger

*William Schuman*
_Symphony No. 3_
_Symphony No. 5 ("Symphony for Strings")_
_Symphony No. 8_
Leonard Bernstein, New York Philharmonic (Sony Classical)


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Mendelssohn, Italian Symphony.*


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1985.


----------



## George O

Badinerie said:


> Moving on....Webern. Seems to be making a comeback here so I dug out my CBS Masterworks LP's I dont know why I bother buying the Cd's *I always end up playing the Vinyl regardless of condition!*
> 
> Passacaglia, Entflieht and two lots of five songs in the first side of lp 1.
> Heather Harper yes.


Yes, vinyl, verily.


----------



## George O

Alban Berg (1885-1935)

"Lulu" Suite

Three Pieces for Orchestra, op 6

Five Orchestral Songs, op 4
on picture-postcard texts by Peter Altenberg

Margaret Price, soprano
London Symphony Orchestra / Claudio Abbado

on Deutsche Grammophon (West Germany), from 1982
originally released 1971


----------



## pmsummer

HEROES SYMPHONY
THE LIGHT
*Philip Glass*
Bournemouth Symphony Orchestra
Marin Alsop - conductor

_Naxos_


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 2009.










Related:

http://www.nytimes.com/2016/07/13/arts/music/two-jack-quartet-founders-to-depart.html


----------



## starthrower




----------



## Biwa

Johannes Brahms:

Liebeslieder Op. 52
Walzer Op. 39
Neue Liebeslieder Op. 65

GrauSchumacher Piano Duo
WDR Rundfunkchor Köln
Rupert Huber (conductor)


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1959 - '61.


----------



## Casebearer

André Boucourechliev: 6 Etudes d'aprés Piranése (1975)


----------



## Guest

I'm not sure no editing was such a good idea, as she hits quite a few wrong notes, especially in the Spanish Rhapsody. Very good sound.


----------



## Heliogabo

*Hotteterre*
Cd 1 Brüggen, Kuijkens, Haynes, Leonhardt.










*Vivaldi*
Nicolaus Esterhazy Sinfonia
Czidra, Laszlo; Kecskemeti, Laszlo, recorders

Another excellet Naxos recording.


----------



## Casebearer

Willem Tanke performing Olivier Messiaen's Livre du Saint Sacrement.

During this performance Tanke puts in some improvisations of himself. Listen to them! They are incredibly beautiful.

1. Messiaen movement one: Adoro te 0'00" - 3'55"
2. Messiaen movement two: La Source de Vie 4'01" - 6'54"
3. Messiaen movement three: Le Dieu caché 7'00'' - 9'26"
4. Tanke improvisation on Birds, drums and signals 9'35" - 11'04"
5. Messiaen movement seven: Les ressuscités et la lumière de vie 11'17" - 15'39"
6. Tanke improvisation on Listening to the fairies 15'48" - 18'13"
7.CROSSFADE MESSIAEN END OF NINTH MOVEMENT (LES TENÈBRES) AND TANKE (IMPROVISATION ON LISTENING TO THE FAIRIES): 18'14" - 20'14"
8. Messiaen movement ten: La Résurrection du Christ 20'22" - 26'03"
9. Messiaen movement twelve: La Transsubstantiation 26'21" - 33'40"
10. Messiaen movement thirteen: Les deux murailles d'eau 33'48" - 41'28"
11. Messiaen movement fifteen: La joie de la grâce 41'35" - 46'52"
12. Messiaen movement eighteen: Offrande et Alleluia final 47'00" - 55'10"


----------



## SixFootScowl

A very nice Lobgesang (Hymn of Praise, aka Symphony 2), conducted by de Waart, as my first listen from this set, which arrived today.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Schubert*; Piano sonatas D. 894-D.784
Christian Zacharias


----------



## SONNET CLV

For further information about why I selected this piece for today, see my post #20 on the current thread titled *Time-Capsule Game: Your Oldest TalkClassical Posts!*.


----------



## Pugg

SONNET CLV said:


> For further information about why I selected this piece for today, see my post #20 on the current thread titled *Time-Capsule Game: Your Oldest TalkClassical Posts!*.


A real classic :tiphat:


----------



## Pugg

​
BRAHMS: Violin Concerto in D major op. 77 / Orchestre de Paris / Barenboim
SIBELIUS: Violin Concerto in D minor op. 47 / LPO / Barenboim


----------



## Xenakiboy

Listening again to Korndorf's orchestral variation of Hava Nagila, which has really scared me in a good way. How such a purely *AWESOME * variation could be composed with such a energy and power amazes me. Loving Korndorf more and more!


----------



## opus55

Dohnanyi: Violin Concertos Nos 1 and 2
_Michael Ludwig
Royal Scottish National Orchestra
JoAnn Falletta_


----------



## Xenakiboy

Listening to this fantastic Nono work, which expectedly has a mesmerising industrial floating feeling, I love it!


----------



## Xenakiboy

Florestan said:


> A very nice Lobgesang (Hymn of Praise, aka Symphony 2), conducted by de Waart, as my first listen from this set, which arrived today.


Damn it, why can't I have such things? 
I'm stuck to little 5 - 12 disk boxes :lol:


----------



## Pugg

​
*Renée Fleming*: Great Opera Scenes.


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Dmitri Shostakovich: String Quartet # 7 In F Sharp Minor, Op. 108

Fitzwilliam Quartet


----------



## senza sordino

I haven't posted here in this thread for a couple of weeks. I've been busy and occupied with other matters.

Here is a sample of some of the music I listened to over the past few days. There's been more, but five images per post is the limit.

A bit of this 'n' that.

LvB Op 18 Quartets, #1-6
View attachment 86563


Mahler Symphony #2
View attachment 86564


Bartok Violin Concerti no 1&2, viola concerto
View attachment 86565


Shostakovich symphony no 10 and Passacaglia from Lady Macbeth of Mtsensk
View attachment 86566


Poulenc sextet, sonata for violin, sonata for two clarinets, sonata for horn, trumpet and trombone, sonata for cello and piano, sonata for clarinet and piano, sarabande for guitar, villanelle for piccolo and piano, sonata for oboe and piano, elegie, trio for piano oboe and bassoon, sonata for clarinet and piano, sonata for flute and piano.
View attachment 86567


----------



## Dr Johnson

I wish the Ride in the Fast Machine was longer.


----------



## Xenakiboy

Dr Johnson said:


> I wish the Ride in the Fast Machine was longer.


That is a pretty awesome piece, I must admit!


----------



## Xenakiboy

I'm currently listening to Bartok's Contrasts, followed by Beethoven's Grosso Fugue


----------



## Haydn man

For this weeks SS a fascinating work
I am afraid to say I am far too ignorant of american classical music in general, I must take steps to rectify this


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mascagni: Cavalleria Rusticana
*
*Agnes Baltsa (Santuzza), Plácido Domingo (Turiddu),* Juan Pons (Alfio), Susanne Mentzer (Lola), Vera Baniewicz (Lucia)

Philharmonia Orchestra, Chorus of the Royal Opera House, Covent Garden, Giuseppe Sinopoli


----------



## Badinerie

A bit of My fave Dvorak Symphony before I go off to a Postcard fair in Durham.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Verdi ; Requiem*

_Birgit Nilsson (soprano), Lili Chookasian (mezzo), Carlo Bergonzi (tenor), Ezio Flagelli (bass)_

Erich Leinsdorf conducting.


----------



## Xenakiboy

I don't think it's possible to get sick of these! Absolute masterpieces every single one, Bartok: the God of string music in my eyes! 
I'm listening to disk two, #2, #4 and #6.
:tiphat:


----------



## bachstreet boys

*Arnold Schönberg:* Gurre-Lieder
Live recording: Esa-Pekka Salonen, Stig Andersen, Soile Isokoski, Monica Groop, Ralf Lukas, Andreas Conrad, Barbara Sukowa, Philharmonia Orchestra, Philharmonia Voices, City of Birmingham Symphony Chorus (2009)

Such a weird work. Apparently Schönberg finished part one of Gurre-Lieder, became an atonal rock star and then finished part two and three. So there's this interesting shift in the music from part one to part two and three. Very enjoyable.


----------



## Xenakiboy

I'm now listening to disk one of Xenakis: Chamber Music :tiphat:


----------



## ArtMusic




----------



## shadowdancer

The best? The worst? Who cares...
Bach and Glenn Gould


----------



## Pugg

​
*JS Bach*: Piano Concertos BWV 1052, 1054, 1056, 1058 & 1065

*Alexandre Tharaud* (piano)

Les Violons du Roy, Bernard Labadie


----------



## Il_Penseroso




----------



## elgar's ghost

Luciano Berio part one today.

_Sequenza I_ for solo flute (1958), _Sequenza II_ for solo harp (1963), _Sequenza III_ for solo voice [Text: M. Kutter] (1966), _Sequenza IV_ for solo piano (1966), _Sequenza V_ for solo trombone (1966), _Cinque Variazioni_ for solo piano (1952-53 - rev. 1966), _Rounds_ for solo piano (1967) and _Chemins II_ for viola and nine instruments (1967):


----------



## Pugg

​
*Aram Khachaturian * Symphonie Nr.2
, Robert-Schumann-Philharmonie, Frank Beermann


----------



## Biwa

Takashi Yoshimatsu: Tapiola Visions, op.92
Jenö Tákacs: Toccata und Fuge, op.56
Peer Henrik Nordgren: Kwaidan II, op.127
Federico Mompou: Prelude no.6

Izumi Tateno (piano)


----------



## Mahlerian

Saturday Symphony:
Bernstein: Symphony No. 2 "The Age of Anxiety"
Krystian Zimmerman, London Symphony Orchestra, cond. Bernstein


----------



## Pugg

​
*Medtner*iano Concerto No. 3 in E minor, Op. 60 'Ballade'

*Scriabin*iano Concerto in F sharp minor, Op. 20

*Yevgeny Sudbin* (piano)

Bergen Philharmonic Orchestra, Andrew Litton


----------



## Biwa

Béla Bartók:

Concerto for Orchestra
Dance Suite
Hungarian Peasant Songs

Hungarian National Philharmonic Orchestra
Zoltan Kocsis (conductor)


----------



## pmsummer

KLINGENDE KATHEDRALEN
_Cathedral Sounds_
*John Dunstable* _(nee, Dunstaple)_
Clemencic Consort
René Clemencic - artistic director, late Gothic positive organ
_
Arte Nova_


----------



## Pugg

​
*Schubert*: Impromptus, D.899 & D.935
_Ingrid Haebler_


----------



## Vronsky

*Korngold: The Sea Hawk & Symphony in F-Sharp (DePreist)*










Erich Wolfgang Korngold: The Sea Hawk & Symphony in F-Sharp
James DePreist *·* Oregon Symphony


----------



## KirbyH

Soft shoes are what you need to make the biggest sort of music, apparently:















Smetana is one of those composers I've wanted to like for a very, very long time. Not just one or two items, but the whole of his output - try as I might, I only have a burning love for the first two sections of Ma Vlast. The High Castle is so perfectly evocative of medieval Bohemia, of knights and ladies and rich countryside that it's easy to picture whatever rose-colored fantasy you please. The Vienna Philharmonic gets the star turn here, no doubt. Levine could be half asleep on the podium (which he isn't here, by a long shot) and this would still be the recording to take the golden crown. DG's deep, rich stereo leaves no phrase ungraced, no instrument inaudible. That beautiful "golden shoebox" sound is done full justice here. In honesty, you could just take "The Moldau" from this disc and never need another one. To my ears, it's that good. We might be viewing the Czech landscape from the lofty peak but what a peak it is.

I read Thielemann's book "My Life With Wagner" a while back - worth your time if you really want to understand his artistic vision of this composer - and have since been taking in his recorded Wagnerian repertoire bit by bit. (So far, my conclusion is thus - stick with the Opus Arte Ring, don't bother with the Vienna set.) This disc of preludes however is completely different. Thielemann's plush, slowish idea of Wagner is perfectly suited to the Philadelphia Orchestra's violet-rich sound. Those strings in the Lohengrin Prelude are pure magic, the refulgent brass in the items from Meistersinger absolutely suited to the job, and Parsifal and Tristan go down like the best of desserts. I'd pay good money for a disc of Wagner excerpts from Dresden, bugger all to a full opera - Thielemann's forte is with the orchestral stuff, by far.


----------



## Pugg

*Massenet: La Navarraise*

_Lucia Popp/ Alain Vanzo/ Gerard Souzay et al_.
Antonio De Almeida conducting
( 1975)


----------



## Heliogabo

Saturday symphony


----------



## Ingélou

On YouTube, Boccherini, Complete Guitar Quintets.






Beautiful - spirited - exhilarating.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Schoenberg, Chamber Symphony No. 1*

Boulez.


----------



## Torkelburger

*F Joseph Haydn* _Symphony No. 101 in D Major "The Clock"_
Otto Klemperer, Philharmonia Orchestra

*F Joseph Haydn* _Symphony No. 104 in D Major "London"_
Bernard Haitink, Vienna Philharmonic


----------



## starthrower




----------



## bejart

Some of the first chamber music ever composed in North America ---
Johann Friedrich Peter (1746-1813): String Quintet No.3 in G Major

American Moravian Chamber Ensemble: Katherine Kyme and Carla Moore, violins -- Anthony Martin and George Thomson, violas -- David Morris, cello


----------



## D Smith

For Saturday Symphony: Bernstein: Age of Anxiety (Symphony No. 2). Foss/Bernstein/Israel Philharmonic. I've never thought of this as a symphony particularly, more of a concertante work, but it's a tremendous composition regardless and very evocative. Foss plays brilliantly in this recording. Recommended.


----------



## Vasks

Itch was scratched today


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1987.


----------



## millionrainbows

Robert Schumann: The Violin Sonatas (ECM). It still has that dark, dungeon-like ECM reverb, and bleak cover art, but is a good recording and performance over all.


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Mozart: Symphony #25 In G Minor, K. 183/K173dB

Christopher Hogwood: The Academy of Ancient Music









Mozart: Symphony #33 In B Flat Major K. 319

Trevor Pinnock: The English Concert


----------



## Balthazar

*Bernstein ~ Symphony No. 2, "The Age of Anxiety"*

James Tocco at the piano with Leonard Slatkin leading the BBC Orchestra.

For Saturday Symphony.


----------



## bejart

Robert Schumann (1810-1856): Symphony No.2 in C Major, Op.61

Sir Neville Marriner conducting the Academy of St.Martin-in-the-Fields


----------



## millionrainbows

Berg: Chamber Concerto, and 4 Pieces for Clarinet and Piano, Op. 5, from the 8-CD Alban Berg Collection on DG.










I love listening to this music, just for what it is, without wondering whether or not it is tonal. It just sounds good, and is always a mystery; yet expressive of strange emotions and feelings.


----------



## znapschatz

Vasks said:


> Itch was scratched today


Splendid recording, but I am biased toward the 1960 Birgit Nillson/Jussi Bjorling/Renata Tebaldi/ Giorgio Tozzi version with the Rome Opera orchestra conducted by Erich Leinsdorf. I have enjoyed every rendition of this opera I've heard, but consider this to be one of the dream casts of all time. I did hear Nillson performing with a quite good cast in Cleveland back when, but the above is, to my ear, the ultimate performance of this work.


----------



## Manxfeeder

millionrainbows said:


> I love listening to this music, just for what it is, without wondering whether or not it is tonal. It just sounds good, and is always a mystery; yet expressive of strange emotions and feelings.


Berg is the last of the Second Viennese composers to click with me, but it's slowly happening. I think my Berg experience was ruined by Douglas Jarman's book, where it teases out all the palindromes and tone rows, and it's just too detailed and borders on the arcane. I need to stop worrying about what I'm missing and just enjoy what I'm hearing the way you described.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Bernstein, The Age of Anxiety*


----------



## George O

Pablo Sarasate (1844-1908)

Spanish Dances
Introduction and Tarantella
Caprice Basque
Sérénade Andalouse

Ruggiero Ricci, violin
Brooks Smith, piano

on Decca (NYC), from 1961 
reissue on MCA (Universal City, California), from 1980

5 stars










Arrangement in Black: Portrait of Señor Pablo de Sarasate, 1884
by James Abbott McNeill Whistler (1834-1903)


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Anton Bruckner: Symphony # 5 In B Flat Major,

Georg Tintner: Royal Scottish National Orchestra


----------



## AClockworkOrange

Taking my listening in a different direction - somewhat contemporary works this evening with a headphone session. A collection of three pieces by *Mark-Anthony Turnage *performed by *Marin Alsop & the London Philharmonic Orchestra with Sarah Connolly (Mezzo-Soprano), Martin Robertson (Soprano Saxophone) and Gerald Finley (Baritone).*

The pieces are:
- *Twice Through the Heart *- Dramatic Scena for Mezzo-Soprano and ensemble
- *Hidden Love Song *- for Soprano Saxophone and Orchestra
- *The Torn Fields *- Song Cycle for Baritone and large ensemble


----------



## jim prideaux

Janacek-Overture and interludes from Kata Kabanova, Schluck and Jau and Sinfonietta...Mackerras and the Czech Phil.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Berg, Lulu Suite, Der Wein*

Boulez


----------



## starthrower

The immediate gratification aria disc! Actually, 36 arias on 2 discs.


----------



## millionrainbows

I found this used…I thoroughly enjoyed it on my new (pawn shop, $170) Sony 40-in LCD TV. Hooked up with surround sound, of course. It's a stereo recording, but is good. I notice that it's over $80 on Amazon, obviously out of print. It's good, but not $80 good. I could have a steak dinner for two with that, or a new pair of shoes.


----------



## tortkis

Beethoven: Symphony No. 5 in C Minor, Op. 67 - Anima Eterna Orchestra / Jos van Immerseel (Zig Zag)









Crisp, lively, and powerful performance.


----------



## KenOC

Poulenc's Double Piano Concerto. Louis Lortie and Helene Mercier pianists, Edward Gardner with the BBC Philharmonic. A nice work, some echoes of Prokofiev.


----------



## Guest

This set arrived today, and I began with the String Quartet. What a wonderful work! I guess its formidable performing difficulties prevent it from being played often. Wonderful, life-like sound.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Webern, 4 Lieder, Op. 14*

Lovely instrumental interaction with the voice.

Boulez, first recording cycle.


----------



## bejart

Franz Asplmayer (1728-1786): Wind Trio in B Flat

Ludmila Peterkova and Milan Polak, clarinets -- Jaroslav Kubita, bassoon


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Georg Philipp Telemann:

Recorder Sonata In C Major TWV 41:C5: Ensemble Tripla Concordia
Oboe Concerto In D Minor TWV 51:d1: English Chamber Orchestra, Thomas Indermuhle Oboe
Recorder Sonata In C Major TWV 41:C2: Ensemble Tripla Concordia


----------



## Weston

Pugg said:


> ​
> *Renée Fleming*: Great Opera Scenes.


Renée Fleming is heart-stopping lovely even when she's a bit lavender.


----------



## Xenakiboy

tortkis said:


> Beethoven: Symphony No. 5 in C Minor, Op. 67 - Anima Eterna Orchestra / Jos van Immerseel (Zig Zag)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crisp, lively, and powerful performance.


Duh duh duh duuuuhhhhhhhhh, duh duh duh duuuuhhhhhhhhh :lol:

Sorry had to


----------



## Xenakiboy

Listening to Korndorf's "In D", following by his Hava Nagila Variation, then Henze's Symphony no 5 again.
Before this, this morning I listened to Chopin's Piano Sonata 3 (which has always been stuck in my subconscious a little) and Bartok's amazing Piano Concerto 1! :tiphat:


----------



## Weston

*Bainton: The Golden River *
Paul Daniel / BBC Philharmonic Orchestra










This just about flew by me unnoticed even in a "deep listening" session. It sort of sounds like -- you know, classical music.

*Barber: Horizon*
Donald Barra / The San Diego Chamber Orchestra

*Barber: Medea's Meditation and Dance of Vengeance, Op. 29A*
Marin Alsop / Royal Scottish National Orchestra

















I got mixed up and thought these two were from the same album and listened to them both. But I guess it's okay to post another picture.

Horizon is calming. Yes, I know classical isn't supposed to be calming, but it can be if I want it to be. It's the gentle horn timbre I think.

Of course Medea's Meditation, etc. is a classic work horse, surprisingly well recorded here. Alsop gives her usual top notch interpretation. I've always enjoyed this thunderous jazzy grandchild of The Rite of Spring.

*Seppo Pohjola: Symphony No. 2 *
Sakari Oramo / Finnish Radio Symphony Orchestra










Featuring beautiful lush string tones that seem suspended in time and space, slowly swelling and evolving, seamlessly morphing into odd but not unpleasant modern sounding complex motifs, first seeming to converse, then raving and storming. Goodness me! This is a hidden gem. And that's just the first movement. The rest is just as wild a roller coaster ride. Hits the spot for me today in a big way.

[Edit: 2nd / 3rd movement (continuous). This rates the piece 5 stars, especially the 3rd movement with strange chords fading in and out, like multi-colored clouds enveloping you and rapidly dissipating in time-lapse. And no, I don't experience synesthesia that I'm aware of, much as I might like to. It's just that the piece is almost visual. I think this is going into the "Pieces That Have Blown You Away Recently" thread. I may need a shower now.]


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Leonard Bernstein: Age of Anxiety (Original version, rec. 1950)
Philharmonic-Symphony Orchestra of New York
conducted by Leonard Bernstein
with Lukas Foss, piano


----------



## Casebearer

Max Reger's 1903 composed Variationen und Fuge op. 73 played by Willem Tanke on the majestic organ of the St. Bavo Cathedral in Haarlem. This is Variation IX - XIII.


----------



## nightscape

*Strauss* - Aus Italien (Muti/Berlin)










*Strauss* - Josephs Legende (Fischer/Budapest)


----------



## senza sordino

Another five CDs today. Tomorrow I'm leaving for a week.

John Williams The Baroque Album, including Bach Chaconne transcribed for guitar. (CD borrowed from my mother)
View attachment 86609


Another borrowed from my mother. She thought she was warning me when she said "there's lots of singing". Yes, I know. She thinks that since she doesn't really like singing in classical music, I must not like it either. 
A broad collection of music from 1250CE to late 20th Century.
View attachment 86610


My mother has a lot of CDs she never listens to. Why doesn't she just give them to me?  

Suk Asrael Symphony, Pohadka (Fairy Tale) and Serenade for strings. (From Spotify)
View attachment 86611


RVW Symphonies 2&8 (my CD)
View attachment 86612


Another of mine
Holst Double Concerto for two violins, Two songs without words, Lyric Movement for viola and orchestra, Brook Green Suite, A Fugal Concerto for flute, oboe and orchestra and St Paul's Suite
View attachment 86613


----------



## ArtMusic




----------



## GreenMamba

Abrahamsen: Schnee, Ensemble Recherche


----------



## Xenakiboy

Carter still being a badass at age 101!!!


----------



## pmsummer

PEROTIN
*Magister Perotin*
The Hilliard Ensemble
Paul Hillier - director

_ECM New Series_


----------



## SixFootScowl

Vaneyes said:


> Recorded 1987.


That cover photo would work well for a dentist advertising tooth whitening procedure.


----------



## Biwa

Tchaikovsky:

Symphony No. 4 in F minor Op. 36
Romeo and Juliet Overture

Budapest Festival Orchestra
Ivan Fischer (conductor)


----------



## Pugg

​
ROBERT SCHUMANN
Symphony No. 1 in B-flat major, op. 38 "Spring" • Symphony No. 2 in C major, op. 61


----------



## Pugg

Vasks said:


> Itch was scratched today


Now...who's the mummy !


----------



## Xenakiboy

Oh yeah!  Relax to the son of Babbitt and Varese!


----------



## Pugg

Weston said:


> Renée Fleming is heart-stopping lovely even when she's a bit lavender.


Someone whit taste


----------



## Pugg

[/QUOTE]​
*Beethoven*; Violin Sonatas

Perlman/ Ashkenazy


----------



## Xenakiboy

Now listening to:










I have my reasons....

Damn it Lincoln, now I got to put on some Mendel...


----------



## Pugg

ArtMusic said:


>


Suddenly I do understand you poll better.


----------



## tortkis

Andrea Gabrieli: Complete Keyboard Music - Roberto Loreggian (Brilliant Classics, 2015)









Andrea Gabrieli (1532/1533-1585)
Roberto Loreggian (organ, harpsichord)


----------



## Dr Johnson

Xenakiboy said:


> Carter still being a badass at age 101!!!


I don't know that work (will give it a go). Have you tried his Oboe Concerto?


----------



## Xenakiboy

Dr Johnson said:


> I don't know that work (will give it a go). Have you tried his Oboe Concerto?


Haven't, I must now!
I've really been enjoying the Concerto For Orchestra a lot lately, it's excellent! 
Thank you friend, Johnson :tiphat:


----------



## Xenakiboy

Really no need to repost, but I'm now listening to this:


----------



## Pugg

*Mahler: Symphony No. 2 'Resurrection'*

_Isobel Buchanan (soprano), Mira Zakai (contralto)_

Chicago Symphony Chorus, Chicago Symphony Orchestra, Sir Georg Solti


----------



## Xenakiboy

More Korndorf now!


----------



## Pugg

​*Ravel: Piano concerto's *
Krystian Zimerman / Boulez


----------



## Xenakiboy

Currently listening to Messiaen's Diptyque! :angel: :devil:
Then I might put some Erik Satie on, I feel like some of the bizarre, or I'll put on some Mauricio Kagel!


----------



## Xenakiboy




----------



## Xenakiboy




----------



## Pugg

​
*Previn: A Streetcar Named Desire
*
*Renee Fleming,* Rodney Gilfry, elizabeth Futral, Anthony Dean Griffey, Judith Forst, Matthew Lord, Jeffery Lenta, Josepha Gayer

Orchestra of the San Francisco Opera, _Andre Previn_


----------



## Xenakiboy

Now listening Ivan Wyschnegradsky - La journée de l'existence

*REALLY EPIC* orchestral work with narration. Deserves way more attention, as do any of his mostly unknown works (much like Korndorf!)


----------



## elgar's ghost

Berio part two today.

_Sinfonia_ for eight solo voices and orchestra (1968), _Sequenza VI_ for solo viola (1967), _Sequenza VIIa_ for solo oboe (1969), _Eindrücke_ for orchestra (1974), _Coro_ for forty voices and instruments [Texts: various worldwide folk sources plus a fragment by P. Neruda] (1976-77), _Sequenza VIII_ for solo violin and (1976) _Sequenza IXa_ for solo clarinet (1980):


----------



## Xenakiboy

Currently listening to disk two of The Complete Works Of Webern. The voice works get more and more ethereal, it's amazing. The quality of the recordings is so crisp, sometimes too crisp when coming off rougher recordings of other composers. Webern is definitely one of my favourites though, maybe more than Schoenberg but I have more history with Arnold's work. Rant to self over!


----------



## ArtMusic

Beautiful music composed by the 25 year old genius. Great singing and performance, but repulsive modern staging.


----------



## Xenakiboy

Stockhausen was always the best kind of alien, his compositions both instrumental/vocal and electronic are entrancing and ambitious. :tiphat:


----------



## Pugg

​
*GRIEG*: Lyric Pieces

Emile Giles


----------



## Taggart

Suitable for a royal banquet.


----------



## Mahlerian

Takemitsu: Requiem for String Orchestra; November Steps; Far Calls Coming, Far; Visions
Tokyo Metropolitan Symphony Orchestra, cond. Wakasugi


----------



## Pugg

​
*Bruch*: Piano Quintet
*Bruch*:String Quartet No. 1 in C minor, Op. 9
_Goldner String Quartet
_
Swedish Dances, Op. 63
Dene Olding (violin), Piers Lane (piano) &
Piano Quintet in G minor, Op. post
Piers Lane (piano)

Goldner String Quartet


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mozart:*Clarinet Concerto in A major, K622
Deutsche Kammerphilharmonie Bremen

Clarinet Trio in E flat major, K498 "Kegelstatt-Trio"
Allegro in B flat for clarinet, 2 violins, viola & cello, KAnh.91 (516c)

_*Martin Fröst* (basset clarinet & clarinet), Leif Ove Andsnes, Janine Jansen, Antoine Tamestit, Boris Brovtsyn, Maxim Rysanov & Torleif Thedéen_

Deutsche Kammerphilharmonie Bremen


----------



## Adamus

https://www.amazon.de/Mozart-225-Ne...TF8&qid=1468761753&sr=8-2&keywords=mozart+box

mozart box


----------



## Pugg

​
*Previn Diversions*

The Giraffes go to Hamburg
_Renée Fleming_ (soprano), André Previn (piano), Renée Siebert (alto flute)

Three Dickinson Songs
_Renée Fleming_ (soprano), André Previn (piano)

Sallie Chisum remembers Billy the Kid
Barbara Bonney (soprano)
London Symphony Orchestra, André Previn

Vocalise Barbara Bonney (soprano), Moray Welsh (cello)
Wiener Philharmoniker, André Previn


----------



## Torkelburger

*Vincent Persichetti* _Third Symphony, Op. 30_
*Vincent Persichetti* _Fourth Symphony, Op. 51_
*Vincent Persichetti* _Seventh Symphony, Op. 80_
David Alan Miller, Albany Symphony Orchestra (Albany Records)


----------



## starthrower

Grieg entered my mind this Sunday morning, and I remembered I had this 
un-opened CD I bought at a store on impulse last year. Turns out it was
a great choice!


----------



## TurnaboutVox

Some dissonance for a Sunday morning (as my other half is away this weekend!)

*
Schoenberg
Presto in C major
Scherzo in F major
String quartet in D major 1897
String quartet no.1 in D minor, op.7*
Quatuor Diotima [Naive, 2016]










*
Bartók
String Quartet No. 1 (1907-9)*
(i) Takács Quartet [Decca, 1998]
(ii) Tokyo Quartet [DG, 1977]

I prefer the Tokyo Quartet's coherence and precision over the broad sweep of the Takacs 
readings. I have. however, also heard this played exceptionally well by an up and coming European ensemble.


















*
Maxwell Davies
Naxos String Quartets Nos. 1 and 2*
Maggini Quartet [Naxos, 2004]

#2 is growing steadily on me, now that I have heard it a few times - "Naxos Quartet No. 2 is one of Maxwell Davies' most inspired creations, and one can easily imagine this work catching on and perhaps becoming the first quartet written in this century to gain status as a repertory item in chamber concerts. "


----------



## bejart

JS Bach: Prelude and Fugue in B Minor, BWV 544

Helmut Walcha, organ


----------



## Pugg

​
*Vazgen Vartanian* plays Chopin, Schumann & Liszt

Chopin:
Ballades Nos. 1-4
Scherzi Nos. 1-4

First time listening, staring with Chopin


----------



## bachstreet boys

*BERNAT VIVANCOS:* REQUIEM

I really, really like this recording. I'm listening on Spotify but I just ordered the CD. 
http://www.neurecords.com/requiem/


----------



## Vasks

_Spinning records_

*Arne - Overture #8 [aka Overture to "The Judgement of Paris] (Hogwood/L'Oiseau Lyre)
F. J. Haydn - Six German Dances (Marriner/Argo)
W. A. Mozart - Serenade #11 (De Waart/Philips)*


----------



## starthrower




----------



## tortkis

Maurice Ravel: Complete music for violin & piano / Lekeu: Violin Sonata (Hyperion, 2011)









Guillaume Lekeu (1870-1894): Violin Sonata in G major
Maurice Ravel (1875-1937): Violin Sonata No. 1 & 2, Tzigane 'Rapsodie de concert', Berceuse sur le nom de Gabriel Fauré

Alina Ibragimova (violin), Cédric Tiberghien (piano)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Right now "Early Morn" is playing and I just ordered the score from musicroom. I'll get it when I come home from vacation  Complete music for guitar solo by Per Nørgård played by Stefan Østersjø.


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Vagn Holmboe:
String Quartet # 1 Op. 46
String Quartet #16 Op. 146

The Kontra Quartet


----------



## TurnaboutVox

I have bought far too many new recordings recently, so a moratorium on (planned) purchases is now in place until after my summer break, i.e. until September.

Until then, there are plenty of recent arrivals to get to know, and this is one of them, spun only once since I opened it several weeks ago, and not because I didn't care for it, either. I've been busy with family, work and friends so that I've not been able to do them justice.
*
Britten
War Requiem,Op. 66*
Sabina Cvilak, Ian Bostridge, Simon Keenlyside
LSO, Gianandrea Noseda, Eltham College Choir
[LSO Live, 2012]










*
Hindemith
Cello sonatas, Op. 11/4 and (1948)*
Torleif Thedéen, Roland Pöntinen
[BIS, 1996]


----------



## Easy Goer

Earl Wild - Virtuoso Piano Transcriptions


----------



## Guest

Very fine violin playing,it fils my heart with joy.:angel:


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Luigi Boccherini:
Cello Concerto #10 In B flat Major G 483
Sinfonia In D Minor G 506

Anner Bylsma Tafelmusik









Antonio Vivaldi:
Violin Concerto, Op. 6, Concerto # 2 In E Flat Major RV 259
Violin Concerto, Op. 6, Concerto # 5 In E Minor RV 280


----------



## schigolch




----------



## Reichstag aus LICHT

starthrower said:


>


I generally love the simple elegance of DG's "20th Century Classics" covers, but a smiley face is the last thing that springs to mind when I think of _Jeremiah_, _Age of Anxiety_ and _Kaddish_


----------



## deprofundis

*Willaert* all the way , the cd Willaert in italy , what a cd this is, i praise this cd, great vocals and instrumentation(let's say subtil)what a marvelous cd this is.I never knew Adrian Willaert was that good, i feel full oof utter joy and unlighten, Im living the era to the fullest to thee finest, i think i will double the pleasure whit fine tea i happen to have various flavor of tea.Tonight i wont drink last night i party like an animal because friend are important, so for now i think of soberness calm introspection and my dad is visiting me later on, i wont drink but if he wont a drink than shawll be, im a good host.I drool like a pavlov dog to be quite honnest.,I would like to point out my euphoria and enthousiasm is based on this cd.Wow i mean wow!

Than people dont think mutch of him except fews ,i dont get it , do you?


----------



## DavidA

Haydn London Symphonies

RPO / Beecham

A joy and delight! Unmissable!


----------



## Guest

Pugg said:


> ​
> *Vazgen Vartanian* plays Chopin, Schumann & Liszt
> 
> Chopin:
> Ballades Nos. 1-4
> Scherzi Nos. 1-4
> 
> First time listening, staring with Chopin


What are your thoughts?


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Haydn: 
String Quartet #29 Op. 33 # 5 In G Major "How Do You Do?"
String Quartet #30 Op. 33 # 2 In E Flat Major "The Joke"
String Quartet #41 Op. 50 # 6 In D Major "Frog"
String Quartet #61 Op. 76 # 2 In D Minor "Fifths"

Buchberger Quartet


----------



## opus55

Britten: A Midsummer Night's Dream


----------



## bejart

Friedrich Ernst Fesca (1789-1826): Symphony No.13 in D Major, Op.13

Frank Beermann leading the NDR Radiophilharmonie


----------



## Blancrocher

Haydn: Piano Trios 28-31 (Beaux Arts Trio)


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Mozart, Missa Brevis in G*

Harnoncourt and Concentus Musicus Wien


----------



## Reichstag aus LICHT

Haydn String Quartet Op. 54 No 2, played by the Festetics Quartet


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Beethoven, Symphony No. 4*

Furtwangler, June 1943, and Toscanini.

The introductions reveal the conductors. Furtwangler is mysterious, reaching the transcendent; it almost stands on its own. Toscanini is more controlled, like he is winding a spring before he lets it go.


----------



## Dr Johnson

No. 6


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Carl Stamitz: Concerto for Flute, Strings, 2 Oboes, 2 Horns, & Basso Continuo In G Major, Op.29
Johann Stamitz: Concerto For Flute And, Strings And Basso Continuo In G Major

Barthold Kuijken, Transverse Flute, Tafelmusik


----------



## regenmusic

*Codex Chantilly Lamech Judith et Rachel*

Codex Chantilly Lamech Judith et Rachel


----------



## AClockworkOrange

Richard Strauss' Sinfonia Deomestica performed by Clemens Krauss & the Wiener Philharmoniker before turning in for the night.


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Haydn: Symphony #104 In D Major 'London'

Nikolaus Harnoncourt, Royal Concertgebouw


----------



## Xenakiboy

I've started my week with:
Xenakis - Lichens (a personal favourite)
Carter - Concerto for Orchestra 
Henze - Symphony no 5
Mendelssohn - A Midsummer Nights Dream (had to again, it's pretty good!)

And a coffee! :lol:


----------



## Guest

DavidA said:


> Haydn London Symphonies
> 
> RPO / Beecham
> 
> A joy and delight! Unmissable!


You made me curious,I shall give it attention.:tiphat:


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Beethoven:
Symphony # 4 In B Flat Major Op. 67
Symphony # 8 In F Major, Op. 93

Herbert von Krajan: Berliner Philharmoniker


----------



## Guest

The Violin Sonata and Piano Trio today--both are superb.


----------



## George O

Sergei Prokofiev (1891-1953)

Violin Concerto No. 1 in D Major

Violin Concerto in G Minor

Kyung-Wha Chung, violin
The London Symphony Orchestra / André Previn

on London (NYC; record made in England), from 1977

5 stars


----------



## Vronsky

*Berlioz: Requiem (Davis) | Holst: Ode to Death (Hickox)*










Hector Berlioz: "Grande Messe des Morts", Requiem Op.5
Sir Colin Davis *·* London Symphony Orchestra and Chorus










Gustav Holst: Ode to Death
Richard Hickox *·* London Symphony Chorus · City of London Sinfonia


----------



## D Smith

Shostakovich Violin Concerto No 1. Benedetti/Karabits/Bournemouth. I was pleasantly surprised at the quality of this performance. Benedetti shows restraint when needed and commitment thought. The orchestra does a good job staying out of the way. My only criticism is the pairing of the Glazunov. After the acerbic Shostakovich the Glazunov concerto comes across as a too sweet bonbon. (She does a fine job with it though, too, and I will listen to it separately when in the mood).


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Dmitri Shostakovich: Symphony # 9 in E Flat Major, Op. 70

Rudolf Barshai (Conductor), WDR Sinfonieorchester


----------



## Atrahasis

Arvo Pärt - Trisagion For String Orchestra


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Haydn:
Baryton Trio # 1 In A Major
Baryton Trio # 2 In A Major
Baryton Trio # 3 In A Major
Baryton Trio # 4 In A Major

Esterházy Ensemble & Piccolo Concerto Wien


----------



## pmsummer

SCATTERED ASHES
_Josquin's Miserere and the Savonarolan Legacy_
*Josquin Des Prez, Giovanni Pierluigi da Palestrina, Orlande de 
Lassus, Claude Le Jeune, Jean Lhéritier, Nicolas Gombert, Jacobus 
Clemens Non Papa, William Byrd*
Magnificat - vocal ensemble
Philip Cave - director
_
Linn_


----------



## Symphony 2 Opus 132

Greetings everyone, this is my first post here. I am a tad surprised that one cannot personalize an account until 10 posts, but needless to say that won't be difficult 

Today I listened to a lovely Martinu (and oh there are so many!!) disc on Supraphon that offers up the Harpsichord Concerto in his signature Neo-Classical style, and also includes his Oboe Concerto and the Concertino for cello, wind & brass ensemble, percussion & piano. Compact and charming works all three. I was stuck in traffic and the ride was tolerable thanks to Mr. Bohuslav.

I started out the day playing one of my 'desert island discs', which is Lou Harrison's "The Perilous Chapel" on New Albion records. The pieces are for solo guitar and guitar with somewhat esoteric accompaniment. David Tanenbaum is the superb soloist, with help from William Winant and the San Francisco Contemporary Music Players. It is L.H.'s "Harp Suite", in particular (here played on guitar, with bells, Tibetan rice bowls/tuned water bowls, triangle, percussion, finger cymbals, and a sistra) that I am so very fond of. The entire program is magic.

Lastly was a classic recording of Paul Hindemith's "Mathis der Maler" (symphonic version) under the baton of Herbert Blomstedt with the San Francisco Orchestra on Decca. Also on the program is "Trauermusik" as well as the "Symphonic Metamorphosis on Themes by Carl Maria von Weber", which is performed as flawlessly and powerfully as the Mathis Symphony.

And....the night's not over.

Regards to all!


----------



## SixFootScowl

Manxfeeder said:


> *Beethoven, Symphony No. 4*
> 
> Furtwangler, June 1943, and Toscanini.
> 
> The introductions reveal the conductors. Furtwangler is mysterious, reaching the transcendent; it almost stands on its own. Toscanini is more controlled, like he is winding a spring before he lets it go.
> 
> View attachment 86642
> View attachment 86643


That Toscanini set is wonderful (recorded around 1950). I recently acquired it and it is among my top three Beethoven symphony cycles (Zinman and Monteux being the other two).


----------



## Xenakiboy

Currently listening to Xenakis' really really awesome electronic work Persepolis, my favourite of his electronic works!! :cheers:


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Dmitri Shostakovich: Violin Concerto # 1 in A minor, Op.99 (formerly Op.77)

André Previn and Royal Philharmonic Orchestra and Viktoria Mullova









Sergei Prokofiev: Violin Concerto #1 In D Major, Op. 19

Andre Previn and London Symphony Orchestra, and Kyung Wha Chung


----------



## Conglomerate




----------



## George O

Symphony 2 Opus 132 said:


> Greetings everyone, this is my first post here. I am a tad surprised that one cannot personalize an account until 10 posts, but needless to say that won't be difficult
> 
> Today I listened to a lovely Martinu (and oh there are so many!!) disc on Supraphon that offers up the Harpsichord Concerto in his signature Neo-Classical style, and also includes his Oboe Concerto and the Concertino for cello, wind & brass ensemble, percussion & piano. Compact and charming works all three. I was stuck in traffic and the ride was tolerable thanks to Mr. Bohuslav.
> 
> I started out the day playing one of my 'desert island discs', which is Lou Harrison's "The Perilous Chapel" on New Albion records. The pieces are for solo guitar and guitar with somewhat esoteric accompaniment. David Tanenbaum is the superb soloist, with help from William Winant and the San Francisco Contemporary Music Players. It is L.H.'s "Harp Suite", in particular (here played on guitar, with bells, Tibetan rice bowls/tuned water bowls, triangle, percussion, finger cymbals, and a sistra) that I am so very fond of. The entire program is magic.
> 
> Lastly was a classic recording of Paul Hindemith's "Mathis der Maler" (symphonic version) under the baton of Herbert Blomstedt with the San Francisco Orchestra on Decca. Also on the program is "Trauermusik" as well as the "Symphonic Metamorphosis on Themes by Carl Maria von Weber", which is performed as flawlessly and powerfully as the Mathis Symphony.
> 
> And....the night's not over.
> 
> Regards to all!


Welcome, Sym 2 op 132.


----------



## SixFootScowl

bejart said:


> Friedrich Ernst Fesca (1789-1826): Symphony No.13 in D Major, Op.13
> 
> Frank Beermann leading the NDR Radiophilharmonie


I may be in trouble again. I listened to clips and like them, perhaps a lot. Now I have this (and his symphony 1) and the symphonies of Ferdinand Ries on my likely to buy list. Recently acquired Berwald's symphonies and that got me going on giving consideration to other lesser known composers like this.


----------



## Pugg

​
BRAHMS: Violin Sonatas; FAE Sonata op. 5 
Barenboim


----------



## Xenakiboy

Harvey deserves a medal, this is incredible!


----------



## starthrower

Jenufa


----------



## Xenakiboy

I'm listening to this unique son of a B*** again, ladies and gentlemen: Mauricio Kagel


----------



## Heliogabo

Six Duets

I Love WFB music.


----------



## Pugg

starthrower said:


> Jenufa


Impressive set you've got.


----------



## Pugg

Kontrapunctus said:


> What are your thoughts?


The jury is still out, I am going to play another disc today.
One thing I can say, .......not as impressive as Sudbin / Tharaud/ or Cédric Tiberghien.


----------



## Pugg

​*Telemann* ; Great concerto's
Michael Schneider


----------



## Xenakiboy

Bartok's Dance Suite for orchestra


----------



## tortkis

Karl Amadeus Hartmann (1905-1963): Concerto funebre - Alina Ibragimova, Britten Sinfonia (Hyperion, 2007)









Concerto funebre (1939, revised 1959) for violin and string orchestra
Suite No. 1 & 2 (1927) for solo violin
Sonata No. 1 & 2 (1927) for solo violin

The concerto is intense and beautiful. Ibragimova's albums are 20% off on the Hyperion website.


----------



## Pugg

*Mahler; Symphony 9*
C.S.O Sir George Solti


----------



## OldFashionedGirl

*On Spotify:*
_






_
Tchaikovsky - Violin Concerto
Soloist, Isaac Stern
Serenade for Strings
New York Philarmonic. Conducted by Uncle Lenny.


----------



## Xenakiboy

Pugg said:


> *Mahler; Symphony 9*
> C.S.O Sir George Solti


Simply one of the greatest things ever composed! :tiphat:


----------



## Biwa

Valery Kikta: Oboe concertos no.1 "From Belgograd" and no.3
Andrey Rubtsov: Oboe concerto
Andrei Eshpai: Oboe concerto

Maria Sournatcheva (oboe)
Göttinger Symphonie Orchester
Christoph-Mathias Mueller (conductor)


----------



## Pugg

​
*Schubert*:String Quintet in C major, D956
Gautier Capuçon (cello)

Die Gotter Griechenlands D677 (Schiller)
arranged for string quartet and double bass
Matthias Goerne (baritone) & Laurene Durantel (double-bass)

Der Tod und das Mädchen, D531
arranged for string quartet and double bass
Matthias Goerne (baritone) & Laurene Durantel (double-bass)
Der Jungling und der Tod, D545 (Spaun)
arranged for string quartet and double bass
Matthias Goerne (baritone) & Laurene Durantel (double-bass)
Atys D585
arranged for string quartet and double bass

Matthias Goerne (baritone) & Laurene Durantel (double-bass)
Der liebliche Stern, D861 (Schulze)
arranged for string quartet and double bass

Matthias Goerne (baritone) & Laurene Durantel (double-bass)

Quatuor Ebène


----------



## Xenakiboy

Mauricio suddenly got serious and proved he was a really good string writer!!!


----------



## KenOC

Ibert, Escales and other works. Orchestre de la Suisse Romande, Neeme Järvi conducting. A nice post-impressionist wallow, at least in the Escales!


----------



## Xenakiboy




----------



## deprofundis

Something strike me when i would lisen to Johannes Ockeghem's chansons and afterward Alexander Agricola chansons, seem like mister Agricola was inspired by the great flemish master Ockeghem, at least in is chanson, vocal arrangemeent various harmonies, yet i find Agricola a tad more complex more refined, but i take for granted that he came after maybe he done better
but Ockeghem is still a darn good composer, i preffer his chansons to his requiem or missa, than what else to says about alexander agricola well when the cd finish your sad it'S allready over since it's that good.I subject you get both albums of there chansons, The agricola is fairly cheap the other cd is unfortunetly out of print so good luck.Have a nice day i promise to post on modernist if renaissance annoy you but for now im sold to this era musically speaking.


----------



## Biwa

deprofundis said:


> Something strike me when i would lisen to Johannes Ockeghem's chansons and afterward Alexander Agricola chansons, seem like mister Agricola was inspired by the great flemish master Ockeghem, at least in is chanson, vocal arrangemeent various harmonies, yet i find Agricola a tad more complex more refined, but i take for granted that he came after maybe he done better
> but Ockeghem is still a darn good composer, i preffer his chansons to his requiem or missa, than what else to says about alexander agricola well when the cd finish your sad it'S allready over since it's that good.I subject you get both albums of there chansons, The agricola is fairly cheap the other cd is unfortunetly out of print so good luck.Have a nice day i promise to post on modernist if renaissance annoy you but for now im sold to this era musically speaking.


Go right ahead and post on Renaissance music! I love music from the era. :tiphat:

In fact, I just picked up my copy of New York Polyphony's "Roma Aeterna". A lovely disc!

Giovanni Pierluigi da Palestrina: Missa Papae Marcelli; Tu es Petrus; Gaudent in colis; Sicut cervus/Sitivit anima mea
Francisco Guerrero: Regina caeli
Tomás Luis de Victoria: Missa O quam gloriosum; Gaudent in coelis


----------



## Pugg

​
*Strauss, R: Die schweigsame Frau, Op. 80*

Theo Adam (Sir Morosus), Annelies Burmeister (His Housekeeper), Wolfgang Schöne (The Barber), Eberhard Büchner (Henry Morosus), Jeanette Scovotti (Aminta), Carola Nossek (Isotta), Trudeliese Schmidt (Carlotta), Klaus Hirte (Morbio), Werner Haseleu (Vanuzzi), Helmut Berger-Tuna (Farfallo) & Johannes Kemter (The Parrot)

Chor der Staatsoper Dresden & Staatskapelle Dresden, Marek Janowski


----------



## Xenakiboy

Back to more Kagel!!


----------



## Xenakiboy

I'm currently listening to Bartok's Concerto for Orchestra 

Not my favourite Bartok work, but looking at the score I purchased years ago, I'm very impressed by his use of rhythm (though it is expected in a Bartok work). 
The first three movements are really awesome but I can't say I enjoy movements 4 and 5 as much. 

I've also been thinking about using this work as the basis of a symphony (at some point) as a sort of homage, using the same (Or similar) instrumentation too!

Edit: movements 4 and 5 are pretty good, have some awesome moments but feel lacking. 4 is very humorous, which I like. It's still all nostalgic to me though!


----------



## Xenakiboy

Now onto Xenakis' brilliant Shaar! (orchestral works volume 2)
I love this (as any Xenakis), everything is perfect about it! 

After that, either Horos + Eridanos from orchestral works volume 3 or Mauricio Kagel's crazy "Exotica"


----------



## Xenakiboy

He's mentioned in one of the Xenakis Orchestral works books, alongside Ligeti but I never looked him up....






 

Woah!


----------



## Pugg

​
*Schubert*; Symphony The Great.
V.P / Riccardo Muti


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Needed some calming music after being all-modern for some days.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

*Schoenberg
String Quartet No. 2 in F sharp minor with soprano, Op 10*
Quatuor Diotima, Sandrine Piau (soprano)
*
Berg
String Quartet, Op. 3
Lyric Suite for String Quartet, with voice*
Quatuor Diotima, Marie-Nicole Lemieux (contralto)










*
Lyric Suite for String Quartet*
LaSalle Quartet
*Four Pieces for clarinet and piano, Op. 5*
Sabine Meyer, Oleg Maisenberg


----------



## Pugg

Warm weather music;

​
*Montserrat Caballé* ; Zarzuelas


----------



## bejart

Giuseppe Tartini (1697-1770): Violin Concerto in A Major, D.109

Giovanni Guglielmo on violin with L'Arte dell'Arco


----------



## elgar's ghost

Third and final part of Luciano Berio today.

_Sequenza IXb_ for solo alto saxophone (1981), _Sequenza X_ for solo trumpet in C and pianoresonance (1984), _Sequenza XI_ for solo guitar (1987-88), _Naturale (su melodie siciliane)_ for viola, percussion and recordings of Sicilian folk songs for solo voice (1985), _Six Encores_ for solo piano (1964-90), _Touch_ for piano four hands (unpublished), _Canzonetta_ for piano four hands (unpublished), _Sequenza XII_ for solo bassoon (1995), _Sequenza VIIb_ for solo soprano saxophone (1995), _Sequenza XIII_ for solo accordion (1995), _Sequenza XIV_ for solo cello (2002) and piano sonata (2001):


----------



## Guest

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> View attachment 86668
> 
> Needed some calming music after being all-modern for some days.


Calming is it for sure and it is also otherworldly beautiful.:tiphat:


----------



## Morimur




----------



## Pugg

​
Bellini:Oboe Concerto in E flat major

Cimarosa:Oboe Concerto in B flat
(compiled from piano sonatas C 79, 79 & 90) arr. Wolfgang Renz

Donizetti:Andante for oboe and strings
orch. Wolfgang Renz

Hasse, J A:Oboe Concerto in G

Pasculli:"Ricordo di Napoli" for oboe and strings
orch. Wolfgang Renz

Scarlatti, D:Oboe Concerto in D minor
(compiled from keyboard sonatas K 5, 9 & 208) arr. Wolfgang Renz

*Christoph Hartmann* (oboe)

Ensemble Berlin


----------



## Biwa

Dvořák: Violin Concerto; Romance
Suk: Fantasy

Christian Tetzlaff (violin)
Helsinki Philharmonic Orchestra
John Storgårds (conductor)


----------



## Mahlerian

Stravinsky: Introitus TS Eliot in Memorium, Mass
Gregg Smith Singers, Columbia Symphony Orchestra, cond. Stravinsky









RIP Gregg Smith. Your renderings of Stravinsky's music have shown the world a side of the master they might not have otherwise known.

Schoenberg: Psalm 130
BBC Singers, cond. Boulez









Lassus: Lagrime di San Petro
Ensemble Vocal Europeen, dir. Herreweghe


----------



## jim prideaux

Brahms-4th Symphony performed by Abbado and the BPO.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Strauss, R:Vier letzte Lieder Renée Fleming 
*
Wo war ich? Tod und lebe (from Ariadne auf Naxos)
Ein schones war (from Ariadne auf Naxos)
Es gibt ein Reich (from Ariadne auf Naxos)
Verfuehrung Op. 33 No. 1
Freundliche Vision, Op. 48 No. 1
Winterweihe, Op. 48 No. 4
Zueignung, Op. 10 No. 1
Zweite Brautnacht! (from Die Ägyptische Helena)

Renee Fleming (soprano)

Münchner Philharmoniker, Christian Thielemann


----------



## Orfeo

*The Daring, Restless Firsts*

*Sergei Rachmaninoff*
Symphony no. I in D minor, op. 13 (1895-1896).
-The Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra/Vladimir Ashkenazy.

*Erno Dohnanyi
*Symphony no. I in D minor, op. 9 (1900).
-The London Philharmonic/Leon Botstein.

*Sir Arnold Bax
*Symphony no. I in E-flat (1921-1922).
-The Royal Scottish National Orchestra/David Lloyd-Jones.

*Eduard Tubin
*Symphony no. I in C minor (1931-1934).
-The Swedish Radio Symphony Orchestra/Neemi Jarvi.

*Sir William Walton
*Symphony no. I (1932-1935).
The London Philharmonic/Bryden Thomson.

*David Diamond
*Symphony no. I (1940-1941).
-The Seattle Symphony/Gerald Schwarz.

*Adolfs Skulte
*Symphony no. I (1954).
-The Latvian Radio Symphony/Leonids Vigners.

*More bang for that buck.
*


----------



## pmsummer

EL AIRE SE SERENA
_Music from the Courts and Cathedrals of 16th-Century Spain_
*Seldom Sene* - recorder quintet
_
Brilliant_


----------



## Heliogabo

*Tomás Luis de Victoria: Cantica Beatae Virginis*
Jordi Savall
La Capella Reial de Catalunya
Hespèrion XX

This motets and antiphons are choral pieces, but Savall provided them some instrumentation. The result is quite appealing and , as usual with him and his fellows, we have a top notch performance here.


----------



## Vasks

_This disc came in the mail last week and got its first hearing today_


----------



## Morimur




----------



## Pugg

​
*Massenet:Manon*

_Renée Fleming (Manon), Marcelo Alvarez (Le Chevalier Des Grieux)_, Jean-Luc Chaignaud (Lescaut), Alain Vernhes (Le Comte Des Grieux), Michel Sénéchal (Guillot)

Jesus Lopez-Cobos (conductor)


----------



## Torkelburger

*W A Mozart* _Piano Concerto No. 23 in A Major K. 488_
Maurizio Pollini, Karl Bohm, Vienna Philharmonic

*W A Mozart* _Fantasia in C Minor K. 475_
Mitsuko Uchida, piano


----------



## Ginger

Klaus Florian Vogt's CD 'Wagner'. 

I love his voice and especially his interpretation of 'Allmächtger Vater' from 'Rienzi'. He is often compared with Jonas Kaufmann, but concerning Wagner I certainly prefer Vogt.


----------



## Guest

Pugg said:


> The jury is still out, I am going to play another disc today.
> One thing I can say, .......not as impressive as Sudbin / Tharaud/ or Cédric Tiberghien.


He's a far different type of player--much more muscular and dramatic. He may over-do it with Chopin, but those Liszt pieces, especially the "Dante Sonata" are mind-blowing. I just love his free-wheeling virtuosity and intensity. Maybe not 24/7, but but he's very enjoyable as a break from some of the overly controlled players.


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Dmitri Shostakovich:
String Quartet # 9 In E Flat Major, Op. 117
String Quartet #13 In B Flat Major, Op. 138

The Fitzwilliam Quartet


----------



## millionrainbows

Berg, 7 Early Songs, from The Alban Berg Collection (DG). These songs are a really good example of the use of the whole tone scale and how it can be used to "smear" the tonality. All sorts of modern thinking going on here, yet all still in the context of tonality.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Alban Berg part one tonight.

Selection of 12 songs from _(23) Jugendlieder I_ for voice and piano WoO (1901-04) and _(23) Jugendlieder II_ for voice and piano WoO (1904-08), _Schliesse mir die Augen beide (version one)_ - song for voice and piano [Text: T. Storm] WoO (1907), Piano Sonata op.1 (1907-08), String Quartet op.3 (1910) and _Fünf Orchesterlieder nach Ansichtkartentexten von Peter Altenberg_ for soprano and orchestra op.4 (1912):


----------



## millionrainbows

Xenakiboy said:


> I know it's on Civilisation Phase 3, this is off Ensemble Modern's (same ensemble as the Yellow Shark) album "Gregory Peccary and other persuasions" it's pretty good CD. (Includes another recording of "Put a motor in yourself" too)


The thing that amazed me was the version on CP3 was done on a Synclavier with samples of plucked strings, etc, but The Ensemble Modern managed to reproduce it note-perfectly on real instruments. That really floored me at how good they are. I thought it would have been impossible to play it on real instruments.
I'm glad to see some Zappa fans.


----------



## starthrower

Disc 6



















Neos has released two more Darmstadt boxes.
https://neos-music.com/?language=en...ish-album-details.php&content=Alben/11060.php

The Kagel piece really knocked me out, so here it is.


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Beethoven: Symphony # 9 In D Minor, Op. 125

John Eliot Gardiner: Orchestre Révolutionnaire et Romantique, Luba Orgonasova (Performer), Anne Sofie von Otter (Performer), Anthony Rolfe Johnson (Performer), Gilles Cachemaille (Performer), The Monteverdi Choir


----------



## Blancrocher

Rameau: Keyboard Works (Meyer)


----------



## KirbyH

I have attempted to be encompassing today - whether or not it worked, however...



























I am absolutely guilty of not paying due attention to Prokofiev's symphonies beyond the 5th and I kind of realize why now - they are tough works. Tough to listen to, tough to play, tough to understand. That being said, I have to admire Uncle Sergei for how he deploys his orchestra - it's a bit like seeing a T-72 tank in slow motion: every part is so carefully placed and indestructible that it deserves admiration. Gergiev lights up the 3rd and 4th symphonies like Red Square on Parade Day, shedding light on the Machine, giving it the gun and firing off these incredible barrages of sound. The LSO, man oh man, bless them so hard - they play with sweat sticking them to their seats. Decca's sonics are appropriately expansive, capturing all of those rock-solid harmonies that the bass clarinet-contrabassoon-piano-double basses are putting together. It's thrilling stuff.

Karajan is a monster, as in he eats the landscape before him in the Te Deum of Bruckner. Heaven approacheth, DG captures it in golden washes of noise, and the Vienna Philharmonic are smug enough to believe themselves messengers of God - to my ears, at least. There's enough of Bruckner in this setting that I'd put it ahead of my next favorite do of this text, the Berlioz Te Deum. (Perhaps it helps that Bruckner was far more devout than Berlioz ever was - gotta stick with that you know, after all.)

I'll talk about Rachmaninov and Debussy in the same breath. Gergiev has this incredible knack for making the quietest moments seem as important as the loud ones, and this talent serves him well in the Second Symphony and La mer. The eruptions of sound that are unleased in La mer might even put Karajan in the shade, just because Gergiev is so good at shifting moods. It's hypnotic in effect, to say the least. The same applies to the Rachmaninov, complete with subterranean rumblings from John Stenhouse on bass clarinet (this is one of the best works for showcasing the instrument) and the famed LSO brass doing their thing. You almost hear some of Korngold's and John Williams' influence here, even if Gergiev isn't driving towards that particular point. It won't displace Ormandy/Philadelphia for me (a monolith unto its own kind) or even Ashkenazy/RCO but oh my goodness, does it shoot to the world-beater class. Drown yourself in the lushness, y'all.


----------



## realdealblues

*Alfred Brendel
Complete Philips Recordings
CD71*









*Carl Maria von Weber*
Konzertstück in F minor, Op. 79 for Piano and Orchestra
Claudio Abbado/London Symphony Orchestra
*[Rec. 1979]*
Piano Sonata #2 in A flat, Op.39
*[Rec. 1989]*
*
Felix Mendelssohn*
Variations sérieuses, Op. 54
*[Rec. 1989]*

*Antonio Vivaldi*
Le Quattro Stagioni "The Four Seasons"
*[Rec. 1982]
*








*I Musici
Violinist: Pina Carmirelli*


----------



## cwarchc

.......................


----------



## Xenakiboy

Waking up to this morning with more of this guy and a coffee! It's making me want to put some Scriabin and Sorabji today!!! I love the mystical, ethereal atmosphere these composers evoke. :tiphat:


----------



## Jos

Bought this Prokofiev 1st violinconcerto today (see: latest purchases), gave it a quick clean and onto the recordplaying device it went. Wonderful recording, great sound. At the end of the first part is something strange, no skips or locked grooves, but a very shallow, thin sound, as if the elpee has been skimmed, but only there. Probably a lot of gunk, built up since 1955. Thorough cleanup will probably sort it.
Great concerto, one of my favourites.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Maggot Brain by Funkadelic! Eddie Hazel's famous guitar solo from 1971


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Webern, Im Sommerwind*

One of those few Webern pieces that I can listen to with my wife in the other room.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

*Webern
Langsamer Satz
String Quartet (1905)
Rondo for String Quartet 
Five Movements for String Quartet, Op. 5
Six Bagatelles for String Quartet, Op. 9
including Langsam 'Schmerz immer. Blick nach oben' **with Marie-Nicole Lemieux (contralto)*
String Quartet, Op. 28*
Quatuor Diotima [Naive, 2016]


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Bruckner, Te Deum*

I'm used to Jochum in this one, which has more impetus. Karajan goes for the massive here.


----------



## Balthazar

*Bruckner ~ Symphony No. 5*

Jaap van Zweden leads the Netherlands Radio Philharmonic Orchestra.


----------



## Xenakiboy

I just listened to the second half of disk two and disk three of the Complete works of Webern.
I'm now on disk two of Complete Works of Varese, Octandre to be exact. I love these guys! I'm thinking about Scriabin still, maybe the Poem Of Esctacy and Prometheus, followed by some of his Etudes?


----------



## bejart

Domenico Cimarosa (1749-1801): Oboe Concerto in C Major

Peter Maag directing the Bamberger Symphony -- Heinz Holliger, oboe


----------



## Janspe

K. Penderecki: Symphony No. 5
National Polish Radio Symphony Orchestra, led by Antoni Wit









Here's yet another composer whose music I should certainly get to know better - I enjoyed this symphony quite a bit! Sometimes realizing the limits of my knowledge overwhelms me. There's _so much_ music, but so little time, and also the desire to revisit old favourites over and over again...


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Bach, Mass in B Minor*

I'm trying to get into this, but Gardiner's tempi have spoiled me for old-school Bach.


----------



## Xenakiboy

Currently on Ecuatorial by Varese

This is definitely one of my favourite Varese hits, alongside Octandre and Hyperprism. Very groovy music! :lol:

That organ gets me every time too, damn it Varese!


----------



## deprofundis

Im lisening to thee finest exponent of medieval classical *codex Faenza*...no words that explain the pleasure of lisening to this piece of history, this artefacts, this gem of forgotten lore.Yes i know it's naxos version , so what i wont bash naxos , they did a good job and look i know there are zillion more better version of this , but there costy, not that i am cheap but i dont wont to ruin my wallet finding the right version of this, but if i turn out a millionaire will see.This following codex featured non other than
the quitessence of the ars nova, the godfathers if you will, the untouchable of there respective era we have: Francesco landi, guillaume de Machaut and Jacopo da bologna, needless to says if you scorn this or never heard this or never will please take a gun and shoot yourself(joking) your missing out on crucial artefact of forgotten lore of ancient lore, music is food for the mind,so i recommended this has mandatory lisening.I know what some of you think he some french sub specie he like asiatic womens what does he know about classical music of ars nova middle medieval time, look do an exercise of conscience lisen to the man he is not lying, if you dont trust naxos there are other version but codex faenza iis credential lisening.I had to revisited this codex since it featured big name, im more in a renaissance phase now but i do dwelves in medieval ars antiqua, ars nova, ars subtilior.
I love modern music but ancient music make me time travel , sort of?? i had several back to the future '' chill out'' experience sober ,you forget you exist your catapult in another century your confort zone you hate your era anyway so it feel great.


----------



## KenOC

The Eroica, Rene Liebowitz with the Royal Philharmonic. A very vigorous proto-HIP reading -- it was recorded in 1961-62. Fine playing and excellent sound. This is from the full cycle included in that "Genius" download for $2.69.


----------



## Xenakiboy

Currently listening to Scriabin's Poem Of Esctacy

I feel like casting spells to make myself a mystical pianist :devil:


----------



## Xenakiboy

Scriabin 24 Preludes Op 11, love these! :kiss:


----------



## Xenakiboy

A simply Astonishing work, that may become my soundtrack to house-moving


----------



## Pugg

​
JOHANNES BRAHMS
Symphony No. 1 in C minor, op. 68


----------



## Pugg

Kontrapunctus said:


> He's a far different type of player--much more muscular and dramatic. He may over-do it with Chopin, but those Liszt pieces, especially the "Dante Sonata" are mind-blowing. I just love his free-wheeling virtuosity and intensity. Maybe not 24/7, but but he's very enjoyable as a break from some of the overly controlled players.


I am continuing this day with the set


----------



## Pugg

Manxfeeder said:


> *Bruckner, Te Deum*
> 
> I'm used to Jochum in this one, which has more impetus. Karajan goes for the massive here.
> 
> View attachment 86688


Really massive


----------



## Pugg

Balthazar said:


> *Bruckner ~ Symphony No. 5*
> 
> Jaap van Zweden leads the Netherlands Radio Philharmonic Orchestra.


Does his "star" rises and with that the sales of his records in the U.S.A?


----------



## Biwa

Franz Schubert:

Schwanengesang, D. 957
Herbst, D. 945
Die Forelle, D. 550
Auf der Bruck, D. 853
Gruppe aus dem Tartarus, D. 583
An die Musik, D. 547

James Rutherford (baritone)
Eugene Asti (piano)


----------



## starthrower




----------



## Pugg

​Vazgen Vartanian plays Chopin, Schumann & *Liszt*

The* Liszt* now:
Réminiscences de "Don Juan" (after Mozart), S. 418
Nuages gris, S199
Benediction de Dieu dans la solitude (Harmonies poétiques et religieuses, S. 173 No. 3)
Consolation, S. 172 No. 3 in D flat major
Sonetto 104 del Petrarca (Années de pèlerinage II, S. 161 No. 5)


----------



## JosefinaHW

Alessandro Stradella (1639-1682), _Complete String Sinfonias_, Alessandro Stradella Ensemble

From Alberto Sanna Webpage: http://www.albertosanna.com/projects/alessandro-stradella/

Today he is primarily known for his vocal works - cantatas, oratorios, operas - but equally exceptional are his instrumental compositions, especially those for two and three instruments. .... Upon his premature death, about 300 exemplars [of his music] ended up scattered across more than fifty libraries and collections. ... Stradella's compositions went virtually forgotten.

Then, in the 1970s two American scholars, Carolyn Gianturco and Eleanor McCrickard, began to champion Stradella's work within the musical community. Collaboratively they compiled a thematic catalogue of Stradella's compositions and individually produced the definitive biographical study of the composer (Gianturco) and the critical edition of his instrumental pieces (McCrickard). Professor Gianturco was also the mind behind the National Edition of the Opera Omnia of Alessandro Stradella. This project, sponsored by the Italian Ministry of Culture, was launched in 2002 and, when completed, *will finally make available to scholars and performers alike Stradella's entire output* in sumptuous critical editions.


----------



## Pugg

MOZART: The Horn Concertos / Baumann / St Paul Chamber Orchestra / Zukerman


----------



## SixFootScowl




----------



## Xenakiboy

Just discovered this guy through a composer online that I've been following for a long time, very interesting music!


----------



## Xenakiboy

JosefinaHW said:


> Alessandro Stradella (1639-1682), _Complete String Sinfonias_, Alessandro Stradella Ensemble
> 
> From Alberto Sanna Webpage: http://www.albertosanna.com/projects/alessandro-stradella/
> 
> Today he is primarily known for his vocal works - cantatas, oratorios, operas - but equally exceptional are his instrumental compositions, especially those for two and three instruments. .... Upon his premature death, about 300 exemplars [of his music] ended up scattered across more than fifty libraries and collections. ... Stradella's compositions went virtually forgotten.
> 
> Then, in the 1970s two American scholars, Carolyn Gianturco and Eleanor McCrickard, began to champion Stradella's work within the musical community. Collaboratively they compiled a thematic catalogue of Stradella's compositions and individually produced the definitive biographical study of the composer (Gianturco) and the critical edition of his instrumental pieces (McCrickard). Professor Gianturco was also the mind behind the National Edition of the Opera Omnia of Alessandro Stradella. This project, sponsored by the Italian Ministry of Culture, was launched in 2002 and, when completed, *will finally make available to scholars and performers alike Stradella's entire output* in sumptuous critical editions.


So good, I love his Sinfonia's. Another composer I should invest in at some point!! :tiphat:


----------



## Xenakiboy

Thanks to Josefinal, I'm now listening to him:


----------



## Pugg

Florestan said:


>


The Mahler/ Bernstein voyage starts .


----------



## KenOC

Brahms, Piano Trio No. 1, original 1854 version. Trio Wanderer. Brahms thoroughly revised this work in 1889. The Trio No. 1 is the only Brahms work to exist in two published versions. Added note: The work is new to me. Wow!


----------



## tortkis

Martin Peerson (1571-1650): Private Musicke ~ Motets, Anthems and Airs (Collins Classics, 1994)
Martin Elliott and Wren Baroque Soloists featuring Jan Waterfield


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mozart*: Mass in C minor, K. 427 (417a) (Voice)


----------



## Biwa

Robert Schumann:

Symphonies 1-4
Sechs Fugen über den Namen BACH, Op. 60 (Fuge No. 6)
Symphony in G minor "Zwickau"

Netherlands Radio Chamber Philharmonic
Michael Schønwandt (conductor)


----------



## Xenakiboy




----------



## Pugg

Biwa said:


> View attachment 86693
> 
> 
> Robert Schumann:
> 
> Symphonies 1-4
> Sechs Fugen über den Namen BACH, Op. 60 (Fuge No. 6)
> Symphony in G minor "Zwickau"
> 
> Netherlands Radio Chamber Philharmonic
> Michael Schønwandt (conductor)


We do have some very good orchestras, being such a small country.


----------



## Biwa

Pugg said:


> We do have some very good orchestras, being such a small country.


You can say that again!

What's your secret?


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mahler; Symphony no 4.*
Lucia Popp/ Klaus Tennstedt .


----------



## Pugg

​
*Donizetti; L'elisir d'Amore* ( 1982)
_Lucia Popp, Peter Dvorsky, Bernd Weikl, Ewgenij Nesterenko .
_
Heinz Wallberg, Münchener Rundfunkorchester,


----------



## tortkis

Johann Heinrich Schmelzer: Unarum Fidium - John Holloway (ECM, 1999)









Antonio Bertali (1605-1669): Chiacona a Violino Solo
Johann Heinrich Schmelzer (c.1620~1623-1680): Sonatae Unarum Fidium
Anonymous: Sonata for Scordatura Violin and Basso Continuo

John Holloway (violin), Aloysia Assenbaum (organ), Lars Ulrik Mortensen (harpsichord, organ)


----------



## Badinerie

Dvorak. Hot weather today so its a pint of orange squash with ice and this.


----------



## Xenakiboy

I'm having a Xenakis night (a roughly 3 hour long playlist of some of his groovy tunes, won't bother naming every one of them) 

I may also put on disk two of Complete Works of Webern if I can't get to sleep, which I suspect because it's been a stressful and busy day moving house, between posts.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Bach*; Brandenburg concerto's ( disk 2)

Peter Schreier conducting.


----------



## Pugg

*Strauss*, R.: Ein Heldenleben; Death & Transfiguration Royal 
Concertgebouw Orchestra, Bernard Haitink


----------



## bejart

Antonio Vivaldi (1678-1741): Violin Concerto in C Minor, RV 199

Shlomo Mintz on violin with the Israel Chamber Orchestra


----------



## Pugg

​
*Bruckner; Symphony no 4*

B.P Riccardo Muti.


----------



## realdealblues

*Johann Sebastian Bach*
_Brandenburg Concertos Nos. 1-6_
*[Rec. 1974]*
















*English Chamber Orchestra
Raymond Leppard*


----------



## Biwa

Duo Brilliante

Giovanni Bottesini: Gran Duo Concertante; Grande Allegro "Alla Mendelssohn"
Johan Svendsen: Romance for violin, Op. 26
Hjalmar Borgstrøm: Romance for violin, Op. 12
Henryk Wieniawski: Polonaise brillante

Arvid Engegård, violin 
Knut Erik Sundquist, double bass
Norwegian Radio Orchestra
Terje Boye Hansen


----------



## Pugg

*Puccini:Messa di Gloria*

_José Carreras, Hermann Prey_

Philharmonia Orchestra, Ambrosian Singers, Claudio Scimone


----------



## Torkelburger

*Johannes Brahms* _Sonata in F Minor for Clarinet and Piano Op. 120 No. 1_
Francois Benda, Clarinet
Rolf-Dieter Arens, Piano

*Johannes Brahms* _Symphony No. 2 in D Major Op. 73_
Kurt Masur, Gewandhausorchester Leipzig


----------



## Orfeo

*Sir Charles Villiers Stanford*
Symphonies III & V.
-The Ulster Orchestra/Vernon Handley.

*Sir Edward Elgar*
Symphonies I & II.
-The London Symphony Orchestra/Sir Colin Davis.

*Sir Charles Hubert H Parry*
Symphony no. IV in E minor.
-The London Philharmonic Orchestra/Matthias Bamert.

*Sir Arnold Bax*
Fantasy Sonata for Viola & Harp (1927).
Legend & Concert Piece for Viola & Piano (1929 & 1904 resp.).
Sonata for Viola & Piano (1921-1922).
-Ivo-Jan ver der Werff (viola), Simon Marlow (piano), Hugh Webb (harp).

*Charles Koechlin*
The Jungle Book.
-Iris Vermillion (mezzo), Johan Botha (tenor), Ralf Lukas (baritone).
-The Radio Symphony of Berlin & RIAS Kammerchor/David Zinman.

*Cesar Franck*
Symphony in D minor.
-Le Orchestre National de France/Leonard Bernstein.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Verdi: Stiffelio*

José Carreras, Sylvia Sass & Matteo Manuguerra

ORF Symphony Orchestra, Lamberto Gardelli


----------



## Vasks

_LPs_

*Auber - Overture to "The Bronze Horse" (Paray/Mercury)
Saint-Saens - Symphony #3 (Mehta/London)*


----------



## jim prideaux

the more I listen to the music of Janacek the more I come to imagine ( or more accurately hear) him as part of a logical continuum from Dvorak to Martinu....

Taras Bulba performed by Mackerras and the Czech P.O.


----------



## AClockworkOrange

*Bernstein conducts 'American Masters'*

*Harris' Symphony No.3, Thompson's Symphony No.2 and Diamond's Symphony No.4* performed by Leonard Bernstein & the New York Philharmonic.

An interesting compilation of Symphonies. All three works are consistent and enjoyable, clearly performed with enthusiasm by Bernstein and the NYPO.


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Mozart: Serenade in D major, K.320

Christopher Hogwood: The Academy Of Ancient Music


----------



## Arsakes

I've been absent for a long time. Family adventures, busy times and stuff and mostly listened to the usual Russian music.

So lately I listened to

Felix Mendelssohn

String Quartet No. 1-6
Four Pieces for String Quartet, Op.81
Violin Concerto in E minor
Ruy Blas Overture, Op. 95
Piano Trio No. 1 and 2

I found string quartets no. 3 and 6 more catchy and interesting among those SQs.


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Haydn:
Symphony #93 In D Major: George Szell, The Cleveland Orchestra








Symphony #103 In E Flat Major, "Drum Roll": Eugen Jochum, London Philharmonic Orchestra


----------



## Guest

Dowland on a hot day in summer.


----------



## Blancrocher

Mahler: Symphony 3, Ruckert-Lieder, Kindertotenlieder (Bernstein/NY)


----------



## Badinerie

I knew cd's were usefull for something! Sun setting behind the 'ouses in between'. Sitting out in the garden after a busy day. 
The old bungalow is radiating heat from its brickwork so well I dont want to walk past it. Hot day. I shouldnt have been fannying around with paint and furniture.
Dang...40 + swifts at angels 60 circling the yard squeaking like mad!


----------



## Xenakiboy

Mauricio Kagel - Die stucke der windrose

I'm really coming to love this one on my third listen, it's incredibly diverse, yet doesn't feel disjointed. Music that really captures the imagination, very inspiring at the moment!! :cheers:


----------



## deprofundis

It was a warm sunny summer day so i decided to go out and buy records and a book, i bought Boccaccio's Decameron and two cd
at renaud-brey a library that also sell some classical, so i purchased , Venecie Mundi Splendor ensemble la reverdie awonderful cd dealing whit venice italy music of the 14th century and 15th century whit notorious composer Landini and Ciccona but there are other more obscur.The other cd is on hyperion label it's called amorosie pensieri it's basically vocal music of renaissance whit:
Phillippe de monte, Jean Guyot( he a complete stranger to me) ,Jacobus Vaet, Jacob Regnart (dont know him either) this cd deal whit music of the hasbourgh court and most of the music and composer here are strangers to me.Have a nice day!


----------



## Blancrocher

Berlioz - Waverley Overture (Boult/1956)


----------



## pmsummer

COMPOSITEUR DE MUSIQUE
*Erik Satie*
Teodoro Anzellotti - accordion
_
Winter & Winter_


----------



## starthrower

I should be drinking wine, but I'm having a beer!


----------



## pmsummer

TITULI
CATHEDRAL IN THE THRASHING RAIN
*Stephen Hartke*
The Hilliard Ensemble
David James - countertenor
Rogers Covey-Crump - tenor
Steven Harrold - tenor
Andreas Hirtreiter - tenor
Gordon Jones - baritone​Michelle Makarski - violin
Lynn Vartan - marimba, cymbals, shaker, cup bells, wood block
Javier Diaz - marimba, cymbals, shaker, cup bells, wood block
Donald Crockett - conductor
_
ECM New Series_


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Richafort, Requiem.*

I'm generally not a fan of the way the Huelgas Ensemble records in spacious settings which drown the details, but this requiem is made for space. And amidst the wash of vocal colors, there are these shocking dissonances which flash up from time to time. It would be hard to sleep in church with this going on.


----------



## Vronsky

*Mstislav Rostropovich Plays Cello (CD 7)*










Mstislav Rostropovich Plays Cello (CD 7)
Arthur Honegger: Cello Concerto
Kent Nagano *·* London Symphony Orchestra
Renaud Gagneux: Triptyque
Seiji Ozawa *·* London Symphony Orchestra
Rodion Shchedrin: Sotto Voce Concerto
Seiji Ozawa *·* London Symphony Orchestra


----------



## D Smith

Bruckner Symphony No. 8. Wand/Cologne. A really fine performance and recommended.


----------



## Guest

Sorabji's 75-minute Toccata.


----------



## Mahlerian

Stravinsky: Anthem "The Dove Descending Breaks the Air," Threni, Requiem Canticles, Da pacem Domine
Collegium Vocale Ghent, Royal Flemish Philharmonic, cond. Herreweghe









Beautiful, breathtaking, masterful, revelatory, stunning, brilliant! This disc is everything I hoped for and more. Finally, we have a good recording of Threni, and not only a good one, but a great one. Fuller review forthcoming.


----------



## Vronsky

^Thanks for the recommendation, Mahlerian!


----------



## Xenakiboy

Really beautiful, wow!!!


----------



## starthrower




----------



## deprofundis

I was currently lisening to *Gombert's : Motets *double cd on Fra Bernardo, this was recommended to me by fellow TC menber, the story go i order it they said it would arrived in 2 or 6 weeks i was broke, my sister gave me 20$ has a gift for my last birthday.
Than i had to borrow money from my dad since im in the red(money wise).I spent too mutch on cd now i most make concession or sacrifice if you will(im quiting drinking and smokings for at least two weeks), tomorrow a friend own me money, but after i pays my dept i will only have 80$-100$ (if im lucky) for two weeks i will be stinking poor, but was it worth it? of course it was, his motets are has interresting has Gesualdo's madrigal, dissonance wise and contrepoint, i was riveted to my chair when i heard this hudge effort from Beaauty Farm ensemble.I was lisening to this music trough decent headphones and notcie the vocal skill of the ensemble the bassus is outstanding the tenors or not your average amateurs.My verdict great vocal cd of renaissance


----------



## Balthazar

Pugg said:


> Does his "star" rises and with that the sales of his records in the U.S.A?


I can't speak on Jaap van Zweden's popularity or record sales, but halfway through his Bruckner cycle I can say the performances are excellent and the sound is superb.


----------



## Balthazar

*Prokofiev ~ Piano Sonatas Nos. 1-5*

Yefim Bronfman at the piano.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Rachmaninov /Piano concerto 3*
Gavrilov/ Muti


----------



## Pugg

*Schumann; Cello Concerto*
Yo-Yo Ma / Sir Colin Davis.


----------



## Biwa

Sergey Prokofiev (1891-1953): Ten Pieces for Piano from Romeo and Juliet, op.75
Paul Hindemith (1895-1963): Theme and Four Variations (The Four Temperaments, Ballet for Piano and String Orchestra)

Sergey Koudriakov (piano)
Soloists of the Bolshoi Theatre Orchestra
Mikhail Tsinman


----------



## Casebearer

Xenakiboy said:


> Just discovered this guy through a composer online that I've been following for a long time, very interesting music!


Seems like an interesting guy to dig into more


----------



## Pugg

​
*Wassenaer*: Concerti Armonici Nos. 1-6
(formerly attributed to Pergolesi)
I Musici .


----------



## ArtMusic




----------



## tortkis

Karol Szymanowski (1882-1937): Complete music for violin & piano (Hyperion, 2009)
Alina Ibragimova (violin), Cédric Tiberghien (piano)


----------



## Pugg

​
*Elgar*:Sea Pictures, Op. 37
Alice Coote (mezzo soprano)

Polonia
Pomp and Circumstance Marches Nos. 1-5, Op. 39

Hallé, Sir Mark Elder


----------



## DavidA

Handel Messiah (1754)

Gabrielli / McCreesh

What an inspired work this is!


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mozart: Der Heiterere Mozart ( Naughty songs)*
_Köth / Schreier/ Prey/ Berry.
_


----------



## Blancrocher

Monteverdi's L'Orfeo (Harnoncourt)


----------



## OldFashionedGirl

On radio:
Shostakovich - Symphony No. 12 "1917" 
Superb playing by the orchestra (I don't remember the orchestra name)
It's almost 2 a.m here, and my mind was annoying me, so I decided to listen some music.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Bizet: Carmen*

_Tatiana Troyanos (Carmen), Plácido Domingo (Don José), Kiri Te Kanawa (Micaëla),_ José van Dam (Escamillo), Norma Burrowes (Frasquita), Jane Berbié (Mercédès), Thomas Allen (Moralès)

London Philharmonic Orchestra, John Alldis Choir, _Sir Georg Solti_



> "The sessions captured Solti at the peak of his powers and popularity. His conducting, at its best, etches detail with marvellous rhythmic alertness......[Te Kanawa] sings Micaëla gorgeously...Domingo, too, is captured at his most youthfully refulgent" MusicWeb International, 31st May 2013


----------



## Pugg

​*Vivaldi; Violin concertos ( dics2 )*
Yehudi Menuhin


----------



## Guest

Just arrived,the Bach Goldberg variations played by Wanda Landowska.Things are changed but her artistry is beyond doubt.Her pioneering work and spririt can not be underestimated.


----------



## Pugg

​
TELEMANN: Concertos / Michala Petri
St. Paul Chamber Orchestra / Zukerman


----------



## bejart

JS Bach: Violin Concerto in E Major, BWV 1042

Helmuth Rilling leading the Bach-Collegium Stuttgart -- Christoph Poppen, violin


----------



## Pugg

​
*Offenbach:*

Concerto militaire
Four Impressions: Deux ames au ciel - Elegie
Introduction et Valse melancolique
Reverie au bord de la mer
La course en traineau
Concerto Rondo

Guido Schiefen (cello)

WDR Rundfunkorchester Köln, Helmuth Froschauer, David de Villiers, Gerard Oskamp


----------



## pmsummer

LA SUBLIME PORTE
_Voix d'Istanbul 1430 - 1750_
Gürsoy Dinçer
Lior Elmaleh
Montserrat Figueras
*Hespérion XXI*
Jordi Savall - director
_
Alia Vox_


----------



## realdealblues

*Alfred Brendel
Complete Philips Recordings
CD76








*
*Franz Liszt*
Piano Concerto #1 in E flat, S. 124
Piano Concerto #2 in A, S. 125
Totentanz, S. 126. Paraphrase on "Dies Irae"for piano and orchestra
_*Bernard Haitink/London Philharmonic Orchestra*_
*[Rec. 1972]*

Csárdás macabre, S. 224
Valse oubliée #1 in F sharp, S. 215
Mosonyis Grabgeleit, S. 194
Schlaflos! Frage und Antwort, S. 203
Unstern! -Sinistre , S. 208
*[Rec. 1979]*


----------



## Rtnrlfy

Some Bach to start the workday...


----------



## Vasks

*Corselli - Overture to "Il Farnace" (Moreno/Glossa)
Barsanti - Concerto Grosso, Op. 3, No. 4 (Ipata/Tactus)
Platti - Sonata for Oboe, Cello and Basso Continuo in G minor (Ensemble Cordia/Brilliant)
Guglielmi - Sinfonia in E (Biancalana/Bongiovanni)*


----------



## Pugg

*Brahms*; Piano Sonata/ Balades.
_Stefan Vladar _


----------



## Morimur




----------



## Torkelburger

*Roger Sessions* _Symphony No. 6_
*Roger Sessions* _Symphony No. 7_
*Roger Sessions* _Symphony No. 9_
Dennis Russell Davies, American Composers Orchestra (Argo)


----------



## Pat Fairlea

Current listening:









Assorted Ravel, including the G major piano concerto, in which Gwendolyn Mok does a superb job of balancing the filigree lightness and colour with the rhythmical invention. The more often I hear this concerto, the more it saunters up my 'all-time favourites' list.


----------



## Retyc

currently exploring Scriabin


----------



## Pugg

​*Massenet: Don Quichotte*

_Nicolai Ghiaurov (Don Quichotte), Gabriel Bacquier (Sancho Panza), Régine Crespin (Dulcinée)_, Michèle Command (Pedro), Annick Dutertre (Garcias), Peyo Garazzi (Rodriguez), Jean-Marie Frémeau (Juan)

L'Orchestre de la Suisse Romande, Kazimierz Kord

studio recording, 1978


----------



## starthrower

Orpheus










Such exquisite beauty and detail in this delicate score. And some muscular drama too!


----------



## realdealblues

*
Morton Gould*
_West Point Symphony_
*[Rec. 1959]*
*
Frederick Fennell/Eastman Wind Ensemble*

*Alan Hovhaness*
_Symphony #4_

*Vittorio Giannini*
_Symphony #3_
*[Rec. 1963]*

_*A. Clyde Roller/Eastman Wind Ensemble

*I believe I'd heard Morton Gould's West Point Symphony before but was completely unfamiliar with the others. They were all pleasant enough and interesting at times, but I don't know that they were interesting enough to warrant repeated listens from me._


----------



## Jos

Dug up some nice 10" records
Mozarts 4th violinconcerto and Tschaikowsky's, both played by David Oistrach, and Haydn symphony 94

Decca, Deutsche Grammophon Gesellschaft and Philips minigroove, all from a long time ago.
I realy should get myself a dedicated mono deck.


----------



## jim prideaux

Janacek-Cunning Little Vixen Suite performed by Mackerras and the Czech Philharmonic.

over the past few days I have repeatedly listened to this piece and the more acquainted I have become with it the more the ingenuity and subtlety of the work becomes apparent!

(as commented on in an earlier post regarding Taras Bulba I am convinced I can again hear Martinu in this work!)


----------



## Mahlerian

Stravinsky: Anthem, Threni, Requiem Canticles, Da pacem Domine
Collegium Vocale Ghent, Royal Flemish Philharmonic, cond. Herreweghe









Review now on Amazon.


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Georg Philipp Telemann
Oboe Concerto In G Major TWV 51:G3
Oboe Concerto In A Major TWV 51:A2

Thomas Indermuhle Oboe, English Chamber Orchestra


----------



## elgar's ghost

Alban Berg part two tonight.

_Four Pieces_ for clarinet and piano op.5 [arr. for viola and piano by H. Guittart] (1913 - arr.1992), _Three Pieces for Orchestra_ op.6 (1914-15) and _Wozzeck_ - opera in three acts after the unfinished drama _Woyzeck_ (1836-37) by G. Büchner [Libretto: A. Berg] op.7 (1914-22):


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Prokofiev: _Ivan Grozhnyy_, listening all the way through. Pretty _groznaya_ stuff too!


----------



## jim prideaux

Kata Kabanova-Overture and Interludes performed by Mackerras and the Czech Philharmonic.


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Heinrich Ignaz Franz Biber
Mystery Sonata # 5 The Finding In The Temple
Mystery Sonata # 6 The Sweating Of Blood
Mystery Sonata # 7 The Scourging At The Pillar
Mystery Sonata # 8 The Crowning With Thorns
Mystery Sonata # 9 The Carrying Of The Cross
Mystery Sonata #10 The Crucifixion

John Holloway Violin, Davitt Moroney Chamber organ, Harpsichord, Tragicomedia


----------



## starthrower

Beautiful melodic piano compositions from Wellesz who played seriously, albeit privately throughout his life. And at a time four handedly with his friend and colleague, Anton Webern.


----------



## Retyc

Mick Barr - Qurotenthrough 
(String Quartet, commissioned by Kronos Quartet, played by the composer himself on E-guitar)


----------



## Morimur




----------



## millionrainbows

Webern: Complete Works [Disc 3], (Sony). I actually prefer the performances and recording ambience of this earlier 'complete' to the DG, with the exception of the Lieder disc in the DG set.


----------



## Scopitone

I am less into piano than strings. But working on it. Love the shifts between the power of the orchestra and the subtle beauty of the piano in the No 1. And Adagio has some moments of sublime beauty.


----------



## Morimur




----------



## Scopitone

Enough piano. Back to some violin, played like an :angel: by an :angel:.


----------



## pmsummer

WHAT ARTEMISIA HEARD
_Music and Art from the Time of Caravaggio and Gentilesch_
*Uccellina, Kapsberger, Frescobaldi, Casccini, Monteverdi, Falconieri, Rossi*
El Mundo
Richard Savino - director
_
Sono Luminus_


----------



## Balthazar

*J. S. Bach ~ The Keyboard Partitas, BWV 825-830*

Vladimir Ashkenazy at the piano.

Not a name usually associated with Bach, Ashkenazy delivers wonderful performances of the partitas.


----------



## Morimur




----------



## Manxfeeder

*Beethoven, Symphony No. 3*


----------



## Scopitone




----------



## pmsummer

PIÈCES EN TRIO
_Pour les Flûtes, Violon & Dessus de Viole_
*Marin Marais*
Musica Pacifica
_
Virgin Veritas_


----------



## Janspe

R. Schumann: Concert sans orchestre, aka Piano Sonata in F minor, Op. 14
Maurizio Pollini, piano









I was thinking about Schumann's piano music today and I realized that I haven't listened to this piece in a long time - a shame, as I've always enjoyed it very much! Pollini plays the piece admirably, as usual, but boy do I wish he'd included the scherzo movement too - I always feel that something's missing when I hear this three-movement version. But apart from that, I can only recommend this recording!


----------



## Biwa

Jean-Baptiste Barrière:

Six Sonatas for Cello and Basso Continuo

Jonas Iten (cello)


----------



## pmsummer

PIÈCES EN TRIO
_Pour les Flûtes, Violon, & Dessus de Viole_
*Marin Marais*
Musica Pacifica
_
Virgin Veritas

side (disc) 2_


----------



## bejart

Carl Czerny (1791-1857): Symphony No.6 in G Minor

Grzegorz Nowak leading the SWR Rundfunkorchester Kaiserlauter


----------



## Mahlerian

pmsummer said:


> PIÈCES EN TRIO
> _Pour les Flûtes, Violon & Dessus de Viole_
> *Marin Marais*
> Musica Pacifica
> _
> Virgin Veritas_


.hpargotohp eciN

Oh...you fixed it...


----------



## KenOC

Mahlerian said:


> .hpargotohp eciN


He obviously had his camera pointed the wrong way...


----------



## Guest

Phenomenal power and well as poetry.


----------



## SixFootScowl




----------



## tortkis

John Luther Adams: For Lou Harrison (New World Records, 2007)








for Lou Harrison (2003-04)
The Callithumpian Consort, Stephen Drury


----------



## Biwa

Franz Schmidt:

Das Buch mit sieben siegeln (The Book of Seven Seals)

Johannes Chum (tenor)
Robert Holl (bass baritone)
Sandra Trattnigg (soprano)
Michelle Breedt (mezzo-soprano)
Nikolai Schukoff (tenor)
Manfred Hemm (bass)
Robert Kovács (organ)
Wiener Singverein
Tonkünstler orchester Niederösterreich
Kristjan Järvi


----------



## Xenakiboy

I haven't had any internet access since the last post but I've listened to -
Mauricio Kagel - Die stucke der windrose 
Complete Works of Webern (all three CDs, I listened to them late at night after almost finished moving house and fell asleep, so I don't know if the whole thing counts)
Xenakis - Lichens (my current Xenakaddiction)
Schoenberg - A Survivor From Warsaw 
Messiaen - Eclairs 
Bach - Violin Partitas 
And, Korndorf - Symphony no 3

I'm probably going to sleep now..


----------



## Pugg

​
PROKOFIEV Piano Concerto No. 3 (USSR Radio Symphony Orchestra, Kondrashin)
KABALEVSKY Piano Concerto No. 3 (USSR Radio Symphony Orchestra, Kabalevsky)


----------



## Pugg

Morimur said:


>


One of the most rare/ weird covers ever.


----------



## Pugg

Now playing:

​*Elena Souliotis *


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mahler; Symphony no 6*

New York Phil.; Leonard Bernstein.


----------



## Xenakiboy

Korndorf - Symphony no 2 

I still love this Symphony a lot. It is reminiscent of Schnittke, Shostakovich, Varese and Xenakis at points throughout but retains the unique Korndorf sound which I've been obsessing over for the past month+

Because of the unavailability of Korndorf CDs, I burnt my own CD with:
Symphony No 2
Hava Nagila variation 
In D 
Concerto Capriccisio 

Those are next up!


----------



## Pugg

Early Saturday symphony tradition ;








*Mendelssohn*: Symphony No. 2 in B flat major, Op. 52 'Lobgesang'

Christiane Karg, Christina Landshamer (sopranos) & Michael Schade (tenor)

Chorus & Orchestra of Bavarian Radio, Pablo Heras-Casado


----------



## TurnaboutVox

*Schoenberg
String Quartet No. 3, Op. 30
String Quartet No. 4, Op. 37 *
Quatuor Diotima [Naive, 2016]


----------



## ldiat




----------



## tortkis

Jeffrey Stadelman: Three String Quartets - New England String Quartet (Navona, 2016)









Imaginative high-modernism music, played with good clarity. Stadelman stuidied with Milton Babbitt, Earl Kim, Donald Martino and Stephen Mosko.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Wagner: Die Walküre*

Behrends/ Halle/ Varady/ Schunk/ Moll, et al.

Wolfgang Sawallisch conducting


----------



## Pugg

*Renée Fleming*; The Beautiful voice


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

I've listened to 2 symphonies today: No. 6 by Giya Kancheli, which didn't awake the same enthusiasm as he did 20 years ago with no. 1, 4 & 5, and no. 4 by Valentin Silvestrov, first time that was very nice


----------



## Pugg

​
*Beethoven; Violin Concerto*

Heifetz / Munch


----------



## bejart

JS Bach: Violin Concerto in A Minor, BWV 1041

Julia Fischer on violin with the Academy of St.Martin-in-the-Fields


----------



## Pugg

​
*Smetana*:
String Quartet No. 1 in E minor 'From My Life'
String Quartet No. 2 in D minor

*Pavel Haas Quartet*


----------



## Vronsky

*Schumann: 8 Noveletten (Arrau) & Symphony No.1 (Bernstein)*










Robert Schumann: 8 Noveletten Op. 21 (CD 6)
Claudio Arrau










Robert Schumann: Symphony No. 1
Leonard Bernstein *·* Wiener Philharmoniker


----------



## D Smith

Mahler Symphony No. 4. Bernstein/Grist/NYP. Ebullient performance and recommended.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Rossini: Stabat Mater*

Katia Ricciarelli, Lucia Valentini-Terrani, Dalmacio Gonzalez & Ruggero Raimondi

Philharmonia Chorus, Carlo Maria Giulini.


----------



## Vasks

*Eduard Franck - Concert Overture (Rudner/Audite)
Eugen d'Albert - Piano Concerto #1 (Yablonsky/Naxos)*


----------



## Blancrocher

Beethoven: Archduke & Ghost (Istomin, Stern, Rose); Bach: Italian Concerto, etc. (Gould)


----------



## pmsummer

FRAGMENTS
_The fragmented survival of the distant musical past in manuscript collections which are often in incomplete or damaged condition, and to the fragmentation of Christianity into Eastern Orthodoxy and Western Catholicism._
*Anonymous, Perotinus, Matteo Da Perugia, Antonio Zachara da Teramo, Manuel Gazes, John Plousiadenos*
Theatre of Voices
Paul Hillier - director

_Harmonia Mundi_


----------



## pmsummer

KenOC said:


> He obviously had his camera pointed the wrong way...


Side 2, or rather, 2nd disc.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Rimsky-Korsakov: Le Coq D'Or*

_Norman Treigle/, Beverly Sills / Enrico di Giuseppe/, Muriel Costa-Greenspon_

Julius Rudel conducting.

Live recording 1971


----------



## Mahlerian

Messiaen: La Nativité du Seigneur
Jennifer Bate


----------



## KirbyH

Elgar!









I was searching Apple Music for a Mark Elder's recording of The Dream of Gerontius (which I found, in case anyone feels compelled to listen) and came across this box. Curiosity got the better of me, and I proceeded to download. Now, I'm familiar with the recordings of the symphonies and Engima Variations from this box - Solti/LPO/CSO - and have been for years now. In fact, Solti was my first serious foray into this composer. What intrigued me more than anything was the Dutoit/Montreal recording of Falstaff and Solti's survey of the Pomp and Circumstance Marches. The marches are downright electrifying, played for what they are - rattling good marches - and the Falstaff, well, I found to be nicely played, nicely conducted, just... nice. Dutoit was given carte blanche by Decca to record a lot of French music. Fine. I don't think he should have taken on the mantle of Elgar. What can be admired however is the very good sonics it's in - you hear all of Elgar's delicate orchestration as he depcits the foolish knight. As pure orchestral tour-de-force, it's competitive. I won't trade Boult's LPO reading on EMI for it, but it's nice to soak in the color nonetheless. There's also the Montreal Symphony itself - they play incredibly well and I very much enjoy hearing the low woodwinds gruff and chuff in their little moments of glory. Elgar knew the importance of Bass, that much can be said. Looking at this box as a whole, however, I'd say it's going through all of it. There isn't a single bad recording here, so far as I can tell. Rule Britannia!


----------



## Vronsky

*Panufnik: Polonia (Borowicz) | Prokofiev: Suite from Egyptian Nights (Polyansky)*










Sir Andrzej Panufnik: Polonia
Łukasz Borowicz *·* Polish Radio Symphony Orchestra










Sergei Prokofiev: Suite from Egyptian Nights
Valeri Polyansky *·* Russian State Symphony Orchestra


----------



## Scopitone

Berlioz: Roméo et Juliette

This one showed up on Spotify's new release playlist, so I thought I would check it out. Shh, don't tell anyone, but I actually thought it was a ballet. As I am sure _you _all know - it's more of a choral symphonic piece.

Two tracks in, and it's lovely so far.


----------



## millionrainbows

D Smith said:


> Mahler Symphony No. 4. Bernstein/Grist/NYP. Ebullient performance and recommended.


I bet the remastering on this is good. All of these "Carnegie Hall" logo releases sound super-improved. Terry Riley's "In C" is a case in point; it sounds so much better than the old release that it's like a brand-new work!


----------



## millionrainbows

KirbyH said:


> Elgar!
> 
> View attachment 86750
> 
> 
> I was searching Apple Music for a Mark Elder's recording of The Dream of Gerontius (which I found, in case anyone feels compelled to listen) and came across this box. Curiosity got the better of me, and I proceeded to download. Now, I'm familiar with the recordings of the symphonies and Engima Variations from this box - Solti/LPO/CSO - and have been for years now. In fact, Solti was my first serious foray into this composer. What intrigued me more than anything was the Dutoit/Montreal recording of Falstaff and Solti's survey of the Pomp and Circumstance Marches. The marches are downright electrifying, played for what they are - rattling good marches - and the Falstaff, well, I found to be nicely played, nicely conducted, just... nice. Dutoit was given carte blanche by Decca to record a lot of French music. Fine. I don't think he should have taken on the mantle of Elgar. What can be admired however is the very good sonics it's in - you hear all of Elgar's delicate orchestration as he depcits the foolish knight. As pure orchestral tour-de-force, it's competitive. I won't trade Boult's LPO reading on EMI for it, but it's nice to soak in the color nonetheless. There's also the Montreal Symphony itself - they play incredibly well and I very much enjoy hearing the low woodwinds gruff and chuff in their little moments of glory. Elgar knew the importance of Bass, that much can be said. Looking at this box as a whole, however, I'd say it's going through all of it. There isn't a single bad recording here, so far as I can tell. Rule Britannia!


I wonder if the recording engineer didn't play a key role here. Let's give the guys behind the scene some credit. I'd like to hear this, BTW.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Obrecht, Missa Pfauenschwanz*

I don't like this particular recording. The choir sounds like they are 50 feet away. I would have preferred a closer recording. But it's the only recording of the Pfauenschwanz that I know of.


----------



## Conglomerate




----------



## Jos

Sibelius, symphony nr. 5 and. Pohjola's daughter
BBC symphony orchestra, Sir Malcolm Sargent

Recording from 1959
Elpee from about 1970 EMI


----------



## Reichstag aus LICHT

millionrainbows said:


> Webern: Complete Works [Disc 3], (Sony). I actually prefer the performances and recording ambience of this earlier 'complete' to the DG


I agree. The DG set is excellent, but sometimes comes across as a little too polished. The earlier Sony set is more involving.


----------



## Retyc

Schnittke is definitely one of my favorite composers...


----------



## Guest

Retyc said:


> Schnittke is definitely one of my favorite composers...
> View attachment 86755


Have you seen this DVD? It contains an electrifying performance of the Viola COncerto.


----------



## Retyc

Kontrapunctus said:


> Have you seen this DVD? It contains an electrifying performance of the Viola COncerto.


Thanks for the suggestion, I've found it on YouTube.


----------



## AClockworkOrange

Elgar's Symphony No.1 performed by Sir Adrian Boult and the London Philharmonic Orchestra, recorded in 1976.

I haven't listened to Elgar's Symphonies for a fair while and Boult certainly brings Elgar's music to life. With the LPO in fantastic form and great recording/production it feels and sounds vital, powerful - very much alive.


----------



## Torkelburger

*George Rochberg* _Symphony No. 5_
Christopher Lyndon-Gee (cond.), Saarbrucken Radio Symphony (NAXOS)

Not as good as his 2nd Symphony IMO, but still a very good symphony.


----------



## Morimur




----------



## starthrower




----------



## KenOC

Beethoven's Pastoral Symphony, Cyprien Katsaris playing the Liszt transcription (somewhat augmented by Mr. Katsaris). A great way to hear these symphonies once in a while.


----------



## AClockworkOrange

Sticking with Elgar, Symphony No.2 is now flowing from my stereo courtesy of Boult & the London Philharmonic Orchestra. The recording is dated 1975-6.

As with Boult's reading of Elgar's First Symphony which I enjoyed earlier this evening, this is an excellent performance recorded superbly.


----------



## Vasks

Torkelburger said:


> *George Rochberg* _Symphony No. 5_
> Christopher Lyndon-Gee (cond.), Saarbrucken Radio Symphony (NAXOS)
> 
> Not as good as his 2nd Symphony IMO, but still a very good symphony.


It's hard to imagine any other of his symphonies matching, no less besting, the 2nd.

BTW: I do have the score to the 2nd


----------



## pmsummer

SIX SONATAS
*Dietrich Buxtehude*
John Holloway, Ursula Weiss - violins
Jaap ter Linden, Mogens Rasmussen - viola da gamba
Lars Ulrik Mortensen - harpsichord, organ
_
Naxos_


----------



## starthrower

This is on the program of a concert I'm attending next month. I might have to take a bathroom break when it starts. I'll return for the Beethoven symphony.


----------



## pmsummer

millionrainbows said:


> I bet the remastering on this is good. All of these "Carnegie Hall" logo releases sound super-improved. Terry Riley's "In C" is a case in point; it sounds so much better than the old release that it's like a brand-new work!


I think I've got six copies of that work... and three different versions of the original.

Guess I need another (as it remains my favorite performance for more than just sentimental reasons).


----------



## Guest

Sublime.


----------



## D Smith

millionrainbows said:


> I bet the remastering on this is good. All of these "Carnegie Hall" logo releases sound super-improved.


@millionrainbows. Yes the sound is really good. I have quite a few early CD's of Bernstein/NYP from this same era and the Carnegie Hall remasters are noticeably better sounding. Now listening to Mahler 1 from the same series. Excellent performance.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

*Xenakis
Jonchaies
Shaar
Lichens
Antikhthon*
Orchestre Philharmonique du Luxembourg, Arturo Tamayo [Timpani, 2001]


----------



## Xenakiboy

TurnaboutVox said:


> *Xenakis
> Jonchaies
> Shaar
> Lichens
> Antikhthon*
> Orchestre Philharmonique du Luxembourg, Arturo Tamayo [Timpani, 2001]


Can't go wrong with that!! :tiphat:


----------



## Xenakiboy

Currently listening to Stockhausen's Formel, a very cool orchestral piece. I love the textures in this, very nice!


----------



## KenOC

Raff: String Quartet No. 2 in A major, Op. 90. Mannheimer String Quartet. Very strong and accomplished, if not always gripping. Definitely worth hearing for fans of Romantic-era string quartets.


----------



## Xenakiboy

Currently listening to Stockhausen - Donnerstags-Gruß (From Donnerstag aus Licht) 

The opening is so jazzy, those big brass chords! :lol:  :tiphat:


----------



## ArtMusic




----------



## deprofundis

Im lisening to *Philippe le Chancelier*, he better than i first though, classical is about repetition in lisening, i find it soulful and inspiring music of ars antiqua


----------



## starthrower




----------



## Xenakiboy

Stockhausen's Adieu for wind quintet!

How people have such a demeaning attitude towards this mans music is beyond me, its amazing. He was certainly a creative and prolific mind who's music will take its rightful place in time. :tiphat:


----------



## SixFootScowl

KenOC said:


> Beethoven's Pastoral Symphony, Cyprien Katsaris playing the Liszt transcription (somewhat augmented by Mr. Katsaris). A great way to hear these symphonies once in a while.


I read that the reason piano transcriptions were made was so people could easily hear the symphonies. They couldn't just flip a disk onto a turntable in those days, and not everyone could put a full orchestra together whenever they wanted to hear a favorite orchestral piece. But many had a piano at hand.


----------



## KenOC

Florestan said:


> I read that the reason piano transcriptions were made was so people could easily hear the symphonies. They couldn't just flip a disk onto a turntable in those days, and not everyone could put a full orchestra together whenever they wanted to hear a favorite orchestral piece. But many had a piano at hand.


Quite true. Transcriptions were also made for "study" purposes, which was the reason that Beethoven's Grosse Fuge was transcribed for two pianos (by another musician first, then by a dissatisfied Beethoven).


----------



## starthrower

I've never listened to anything but the late quartets, and I read the Italliano's were particularly good at the early quartets. Well the quartet in F sounds beautiful, and this recording is superb! Very smooth and warm sound.


----------



## Pugg

*Mozart*: Clarinet Quartet/ Horn Quartet/ Flute Quartet


----------



## Pugg

D Smith said:


> @millionrainbows. Yes the sound is really good. I have quite a few early CD's of Bernstein/NYP from this same era and the Carnegie Hall remasters are noticeably better sounding. Now listening to Mahler 1 from the same series. Excellent performance.


Can't argue with this .:tiphat:


----------



## tortkis

Le violoncelle au XXe siècle - Emmanuelle Bertrand (harmonia mundi, originally 2000/11)









Henri Dutilleux: Trois strophes sur le nom de SACHER (1976-82)
Hans Werner Henze: Sérénade (1949)
George Crumb: Sonate (1955)
György Ligeti: Sonate (1948-53)
Nicolas Bacri: Suite n°4 op.50 (1994-96) dédiée à Emmanuelle Bertrand
Benjamin Britten: Suite for solo violoncello no.3 op.87 (1971)
Gaspar Cassadó: Suite for solo violoncello (1926)
Pascal Amoyel: Itinérance (2003)
Zoltán Kodály: Sonata for solo violoncello op.8 (1915)

Great works for solo cello, superb playing. This is a coupling of two albums, Oeuvres pour Violoncelle Seul (2000) and Le violoncelle parle (2011).


----------



## Pugg

Florestan said:


> I read that the reason piano transcriptions were made was so people could easily hear the symphonies. They couldn't just flip a disk onto a turntable in those days, and not everyone could put a full orchestra together whenever they wanted to hear a favorite orchestral piece. But many had a piano at hand.


I find it very hard listening to this discs, not the performance, I want the orchestra.


----------



## Pugg

​
HAYDN: Sinfonia concertante in B flat Hob. I:105; Violin Concerto 
no. 1 in C major Soloists / LAPO / Zukerman


----------



## Xenakiboy

Currently listening to Stockhausen's Kreuzpiel, really awesome piece reminiscent of Varese


----------



## Pugg

starthrower said:


> I've never listened to anything but the late quartets, and I read the Italliano's were particularly good at the early quartets. Well the quartet in F sounds beautiful, and this recording is superb! Very smooth and warm sound.


Dutch quality .


----------



## deprofundis

Tonight i will be enjoying* Ockeghem ''Chansons''*, this version of Ockeghem has delightful instrumentation and delightful voice ,were can someone goes wrong whit this, simply incredible, the voice are deeply sung from the heart, the instrumentation
is loyal to it's era.I had only heard the naxos so far, but instrumental music whit Ockeghem is awesome...

Than if i fail to fall asleep since it's a warm summer night, i can sleep in my room i most rest in the living room on the couch were heard conditioning provide fresh air... so i might lisen to melllow stuff to help me rest...i took 3 valiums tonight to knock me out i hope this works out well , my prescription is 3 a days everyday and tomorrow im gonna skip the morning one since i took it tonight no fuss the maximun dose of valium a days one can be prescribe is 4 a day so im ockay.

I really have a hard time sleeping im anxious stress and the weather not helping perhaps the music of various composer might help what about the fabuleous :* Amorosi Pensieri *compilation on hyperion of fameous and not so fameous composers of the hasburgh court vienna austria, this should be good, songs ,chansons, madrigals ye , nice program i will settle for this, have a good night or day whatever suit you.


----------



## Xenakiboy

Beethoven Symphony no 7

My favourite Symphony for Beetsy, out of the limited amount of his music I find listenable. Definitely a masterpiece but it doesn't compare anywhere to a Mahler symphony to me. The 7th is packed full of many memorable moments! :tiphat:


----------



## OldFashionedGirl

_On Spotify:_







*Prokofiev* - Symphony no. 5
Leningrad Philharmonic Orchestra. Conducted by Mariss Jansons.


----------



## Pugg

*Mahler: Symphony 9
B.P Leonard Bernstein*


----------



## deprofundis

I did my best i can't sleep so im lisening to more music, this time from ancient lore of ars antiqua, the divine: le graduel d'Élénaor de Bretagne, if this dont help i will lisen to Polyphonie aquitaine saint martial de limoges, if this still fail putting me to sleep than codex Engelberg might do the trick not that it's boring , but quiet, maybe this is it...


----------



## Pugg

*Just arrived: *

​
Josef Myslivecek;

Ottetto I E flat major (EvaM 8:Eb1)
Quintetto III E flat major (EvaM 5:Eb3)
Quintetto IV B Major (EvaM 5:Bb3)
Quintetto V F Major (EvaM 5:-3)
Ottetto II E flat major (Eva M 8:Eb2)
Quintetto I D Major (EvaM 5:-2)
Quintetto II G Major (EvaM 5:G2)
Quintetto VI C Major (EvaM 5:C3)
Ottetto III B flat major (EvaM 8:Bb1)

L'Orfeo Blaeserensemble, Carin van Heerden


----------



## Pugg

​
*Schubert: Fierrabras D 796
*
Josef Protschka (Fierrabras), _Karita Mattila_ (Emma), Cheryl Studer (Florinda), Brigitte Balleys (Maragond), Robert Gambill (Eginhard), Thomas Hampson (Roland), Robert Holl (König Karl), Laszlo Polgár (Boland), Hartmut Welker (Brutamonte)

Arnold Schoenberg Chor & The Chamber Orchestra of Europe, _Claudio Abbado_


----------



## elgar's ghost

Breaking off from my Berg listening in order to investigate these new purchases:

Michael Daugherty - _Route 66_ for orchestra (1998), _Ghost Ranch_ for orchestra (2006), _Sunset Strip_ for orchestra (1999), _Time Machine_ for three conductors and orchestra (2003), _Philadelphia Stories_ for orchestra (2001) and _UFO_ for solo percussion and orchestra (1999):

















Karl Amadeus Hartmann - Piano Sonata [no.2]: _27.IV.45_ (1945), _Jazz-Toccata and Fugue_ for piano (1928), _Sonatine_ for piano (1931), _Zwei Kleine Suiten_ for piano (1924-26), _Sinfonia Tragica_ for orchestra (1940-43) and Concerto for viola and piano with accompaniment from wind instruments and percussion (1954-56):


----------



## Xenakiboy

Webern's Symphony Op 21, but not as you've heard. I've always been convinced of the connection between Webern and Feldman's music. I've made my own Feldman edition of the symphony at half length, so it's 20 minutes long. It really does sound like a Feldman piece, case proved. I wonder if it works with other Webern pieces?


----------



## Xenakiboy

Currently listening to Bach's amazing Well-tempered Clavier, I'll be going on more of a Baroque expedition this week but Bach is usually exceptionally good and also inspired. :tiphat:


----------



## Guest

Pugg said:


> *Just arrived: *
> 
> ​Congratulations,this arrived this morning in my letterbox,very fine music for wind instruments.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mercadante: Flute concertos
*
James Galway

I solisti veneti, Claudio Scimone


----------



## Pugg

​
*Bach, J S: Goldberg Variations, BWV988*


----------



## Retyc

If anyone has some Lutoslawski-recommendations, please leave a comment...


----------



## bejart

JS Bach: Brandenburg Concerto No.2 in F Major, BWV 1047

Sir Neville Marriner conducting the Academy of St.Martin-in-the-Fields


----------



## Pugg

*Vinyl*

​
*Mozart; Piano concerto 27*

_Géza Anda_


----------



## Vronsky

*Rubinstein: Feramors; The Demon; Nero (Halász)*










Anton Rubinstein: Feramors; The Demon; Nero
Michael Halász *·* Slovak Philharmonic Orchestra


----------



## shadowdancer

Listening to this marvelous reading from Haydn's last symphony:
Symphony No. 104 in D major (H. 1/104)


----------



## Pugg

​
*Bruckner: Te Deum* and other works

Te Deum in C major, WAB 45

Psalm 150, for Soprano, Chorus and Orchestra

Maria Stader, Sieglinde Wagner, Ernst Haefliger, Peter Lagger

Chor der Deutschen Oper Berlin & Berliner Philharmoniker, Chor des Bayerischen Rundfunks, Eugen Jochum


----------



## Orfeo

*Felix Mendelssohn-Bartholdy*
Symphonies II(*) & V.
-Edith Mathis (soprano I), Liselotte Rebmann (soprano II), Werner Hollweg (tenor).*
-The Berlin Philharmonic & Choir of the German Opera Berlin(*)/Herbert von Karajan.

*Robert Schumann
*Symphonies II & III.
-The Staatskapelle Berlin/Daniel Barenboim.

*Anton Bruckner
*Symphony in D minor "Die Nullte."
-The Chicago Symphony/Daniel Barenboim.

*Ludwig van Beethoven
*Symphonies II & VIII.
-The Vienna Philharmonic/Leonard Bernstein.

*Johannes Brahms
*Symphony no. IV in E minor.
-The Vienna Philharmonic/Leonard Bernstein.


----------



## pmsummer

CANTIGAS FROM THE COURT OF DOM DINIS
_Devotional, Satirical, & Courtly Medieval Love Songs_
*Theatre of Voices*
Margriet Tindemans - vielle
Paul Hillier - director, voice
_
Harmonia Mundi_


----------



## Vasks

*Kosslovski - Overture to "Esther" (Yesipov/Le Chant du monde)
Glinka/Balakirev - Polka in B-flat (Svetlanov/Regis)
Taneyev - Symphony #2 (Polyansky/Chandos) *


----------



## jim prideaux

an afternoon sojourn with Mackerras.......

Sir Charles conducts the Prague Chamber Orchestra in performances of Mozart's 40th and 41st Symphonies followed by the Scottish Chamber Orchestra performing Brahm's 3rd and 4th Symphonies.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

String quartets by Schoenberg played by Arditti quartet. First no. 1 and now no. 2.


----------



## Pugg

​*Handel: Rodelinda
*
_Dame Joan Sutherland_ (Rodelinda), Alicia Nafé (Bertarido), Curtis Rayam (Grimoaldo), Isobel Buchanan (Eduigo), Huguette Tourangeau (Unulfo) & Samuel Ramey (Garibaldo)

Welsh National Opera Orchestra, Richard Bonynge



> "[The recorded sound] is vivid, rather spacious … Dame Joan Sutherland produces generous quantities of golden tone … Nafé does ['Dove sei'] very beautifully, gently yet with firm, well-formed tone. Her siciliano aria, where Bertarido despairs over his wife's supposed inconstancy, is particularly fine, as too is the intense accompanied recitative sung in a prison cell. Curtis Rayam shows a capable tenor in the role-one of the earliest important ones for a tenor-of the usurper Grimoaldo, with accurate singing in the rapid music and graceful phrasing in the attractive aria early in Act 2. His siciliano sleep song in Act 3 is affectingly done." Gramophone Magazine


----------



## Vronsky

*Beethoven: Symphony No. 9 (Krips)*










Ludwig van Beethoven: Symphony No. 9
Josef Krips *·* London Symphony Orchestra


----------



## Torkelburger

*Igor Stravinsky* _In Memorium Dylan Thomas_
Robert Tear, Pierre Boulez, Ensemble Intercontemporain (Deutsche Grammophon)

*Igor Stravinsky* _Sonata for Two Pianos_
Vladimir Ashkenazy, Andrei Gavrilov, pianos (London)


----------



## Scopitone

Streaming the _Harold en Italie_ that's on the end of disc 2.

This recording has some tape hiss. Researching a little, it looks like Markevitch was active in the 1960's. Fine by me. I like vintage recordings. I figure it's like classic film - most of what we're still circulating is probably the best of its era. The crap stuff has faded away.


----------



## Scopitone

Continuing with the vintage recordings of Berlioz theme I am apparently on this morning, streaming another _Harold _- this time from Munch.

(I am saving Markevitch's _Damnation _for later, when I can give it proper attention - perhaps with headphones.)


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Beethoven:
Symphony # 1 In C Major, Op. 21: George Szell The Cleveland Orchestra









Symphony # 2 In D Major Op. 36: Bruno Walter: Columbia Symphony Orchestra


----------



## Scopitone

And now this _Harold_: from Toscanini and William Primrose. A radio broadcast from 1939, I believe.

Right now, I am not choosing a favorite. I am just absorbing the music, as the piece is new to me.


----------



## Scopitone

Enough Berlioz for today. Now some Wagner.

Frak, that Prelude.

Chills.


----------



## AClockworkOrange

Continuing with Boult's Elgar, this evening began with a second listen to Elgar's Second Symphony (1975/6) followed up with the ballet 'The Sanguine Fan' recorded in 1973 performed with the London Philharmonic Orchestra. I concluded my Elgarian portion of the evening with Boult's 1937 recording of 'Sospiri' with the BBC Symphony Orchestra.

Before turning in for the night, I will start listening to my latest arrival - Boult Conducts Parry. I doubt I'll get too far in tonight but I will definitely listen to the 'Overture to an Unwritten Tragedy' performed this time with the London Symphony Orchestra.


----------



## Xenakiboy

Beethoven Symphony no 7 - Reminds me a lot of Sibelius or Elgar (I think) in a lot of places.
Bach - A Musical Offering (one of my JS Bach favourites, besides from organ works)
Then more Stockhausen before exploring some Baroque composers!


----------



## pmsummer

THE AGE OF CATHERDRALS
_Music from the Magnus Liber Organi_
*Anonymous, Albertus Parisiensis, Philip the Chancellor, Adam of St. Victor, Leoninus, Perotinus*
Theatre of Voices
Paul Elliott - voice
Alan Bennett - voice
Paul Hillier - voice, director
_
Harmonia Mundi_


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Palestrina, Missa Assumpta est Maria*

Today was 5 CDs for $4 at Goodwill, so my CD stack just got bigger. They had some nice recordings. I'm sorry they went that cheap. Well, maybe not that sorry.


----------



## Mahlerian

Messiaen: L'ascension, Les corps glorieux
Jennifer Bate









Still the Mp3 set, but the original cover was better.

Schoenberg: Variations on a Recitative
Kevin Bowyer


----------



## Xenakiboy

Mahlerian said:


> Messiaen: L'ascension, Les corps glorieux
> Jennifer Bate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still the Mp3 set, but the original cover was better.
> 
> Schoenberg: Variations on a Recitative
> Kevin Bowyer


Messiaen one is fantastic but you've re-sparked my interest for Hindemith! :tiphat:
Thanks pal!


----------



## Guest




----------



## millionrainbows

I like Alicia DeRocha.

Now: Schoenberg: Suite Op. 29, and Wind Quintet Op. 26, Atherton. You know the one.


----------



## Xenakiboy

millionrainbows said:


> I like Alicia DeRocha.
> 
> Now: Schoenberg: Suite Op. 29, and Wind Quintet Op. 26, Atherton. You know the one.


The Wind quintet has gave me much pleasure when I was getting into classical, awesome work up there with Pierrot, 5 Pieces and the String trio! :tiphat:


----------



## Xenakiboy

Currently listening to Stravinsky - Variations: Aldous Huxley in memoriam 

One of Stravinsky's masterpieces, alongside The Rite Of Spring (despite its length). The Webern and Varese (influence turned on itself!) influence can be felt in here but in Stravinsky's characteristic fashion, Stravinsky-isms everywhere and beautiful eerie wind work too! :tiphat:


----------



## Biwa

Jacob Gade (1879-1963)

Jealousy, Tango Tsigane, Leda and the Swan - Legende d'amour, Suite d'amour, Rhapsodietta, Romanesca - Tango, Wedding at Himmelpind - Rustic Suite, Valse Capriccio, Copenhagen Life - Waltz, Douces Secrets

Bjarne Hansen (violin)
Odense Symphony Orchestra
Matthias Aeschbacher (conductor)


----------



## Vronsky

*Scriabin: Poème-Nocturne & Vers la flamme | Prokofiev: Piano Sonata No. 6 (Richter)*










Alexander Scriabin: Poème-Nocturne, Op. 61 & Vers la flamme, Op. 72
Sergei Prokofiev: Piano Sonata No. 6
Sviatoslav Richter


----------



## Xenakiboy

Just listened to Xenakis - Lichens (still an all-time favourite I can't get sick of)
Currently listening to, Nicolas Gombert - Media Vita (Motet) 
Then Stravinsky - Requiem Canticles 
Stravinsky - Variations (have to play it again!!)
Rautavaara - Symphony 8
Xenakis - Persephassa 
Then some Stradella Sinfonias!!!!


----------



## Guest

Reger isn't a composer that I'd normally associate with Schiff, but he does quite a nice job with the thorny Bach Variations.


----------



## Xenakiboy

Up to Rautavaara's 8th now.
Simply one of the most intoxicating composers, alongside Messiaen, Mahler and Xenakis. The melodies inside the large clusters bring out such a mystical beauty, wow!  :kiss:


----------



## bejart

Anton Reicha (1770-1836): Symphony in C Minor

Ondrej Kukal directing the Prague Radio Symphony Orchestra


----------



## starthrower




----------



## Biwa

Emmanuel Chabrier: 
España, Suite Pastorale, Bourrée Fantasque, Fête Polonaise, Joyeuse Marche, Overture to Gwendoline, Danse Slave

Albert Roussel: 
Suite in F

Detroit Symphony Orchestra
Paul Paray (conductor)


----------



## pmsummer

A FEATHER ON THE BREATH OF GOD
_Sequences and Hymns_
*Abbess Hildegard von Bingen*
Gothic Voices
Emma Kirkby - soprano
Christopher Page - director
_
Hyperion_


----------



## Xenakiboy

I just heard a few of Stradella's Sinfonias again (thanks to JosefinaHW), I'm going to be looking into a lot more Baroque and Renaissance music over the next few weeks! 
I also just listened to Nancarrow's Study #7, this piece is a small masterpiece that (much like his other player piano Etudes) evoke a lot of imagery for me, it's very special!

After this is Requiem Canticles by Stravinsky again, so good also!!!


----------



## starthrower




----------



## Xenakiboy

John Zorn - Cat 'O Nine Tails

A string quartet with a lot of quotes backed up by a lot of humour, can you guess all the references??


----------



## Xenakiboy

Stravinsky - Symphony Of wind instruments


----------



## KenOC

Steve Reich: Clapping Music. Just what the name implies. London SO Percussion Ensemble.


----------



## Pugg

​
Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 5 BBC Symphony Orchestra, Sir Colin Davis


----------



## Pugg

​Homage to Goodman.
Martin Fröst.


----------



## ProudSquire

*Bruckner*

*Symphony No.7 In E Major*


----------



## Pugg

Kontrapunctus said:


>


If only I could plat that piece like Alicia .


----------



## Pugg

Biwa said:


> View attachment 86783
> 
> 
> Emmanuel Chabrier:
> España, Suite Pastorale, Bourrée Fantasque, Fête Polonaise, Joyeuse Marche, Overture to Gwendoline, Danse Slave
> 
> Albert Roussel:
> Suite in F
> 
> Detroit Symphony Orchestra
> Paul Paray (conductor)


Wonderful and beautiful recording .


----------



## Rosie

I'm listen to William tell by Rossini


----------



## AClockworkOrange

The soundtrack for my drive to work this morning was Weinberg's Symphony No.4 performed by Gabriel Chmura and the Polish National Radio Symphony Orchestra.

An interesting piece and for a change it finished just as I parked up - it is always a bonus to hear a full piece rather than lose the last few moments.


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Beethoven: Symphony # 5 In C Minor Op. 67
Bruno Walter Columbia Symphony Orchestra


----------



## Rosie

Johnnie Burgess said:


> Beethoven: Symphony # 5 In C Minor Op. 67
> Bruno Walter Columbia Symphony Orchestra
> 
> View attachment 86788


Haha that one make me boyfriend chuckle it's really famous he thinks it angry


----------



## Pugg

Mendelssohn:
"Ruy Blas" Overture (October 24, 1960 New York, Manhattan Center),
"The Hebrides" (February 17, 1966 New York, Philharmonic Hall)
Schubert: "Des Teufels Lustschloss" Overture (New York January 10, 1967)
Schumann:
"Manfred" Overture (April 7, 1958 New York, St. George Hotel,
"Genoveva" Overture (New York October 7, 1963)
Weber: "Invitation to the Dance" (October 12, 1965 New York, Manhattan Center)
Humperdinck: "Hansel and Gretel" - Evening prayer (October 22, 1970 New York, Philharmonic Hall)
Wolf-Ferrari: "Il Segreto di Susanna" Overture (January 24, 1968 New York, Philharmonic Hall)
New York Philharmonic


----------



## Rosie

Pugg said:


> Mendelssohn:
> "Ruy Blas" Overture (October 24, 1960 New York, Manhattan Center),
> "The Hebrides" (February 17, 1966 New York, Philharmonic Hall)
> Schubert: "Des Teufels Lustschloss" Overture (New York January 10, 1967)
> Schumann:
> "Manfred" Overture (April 7, 1958 New York, St. George Hotel,
> "Genoveva" Overture (New York October 7, 1963)
> Weber: "Invitation to the Dance" (October 12, 1965 New York, Manhattan Center)
> Humperdinck: "Hansel and Gretel" - Evening prayer (October 22, 1970 New York, Philharmonic Hall)
> Wolf-Ferrari: "Il Segreto di Susanna" Overture (January 24, 1968 New York, Philharmonic Hall)
> New York Philharmonic


Whats Tchaikovsky recommend from U??


----------



## Casebearer

Schnittke's piece for piano four handed and chamber orchestra. I just bought a cd with the same performers except for the orchestra (see the Latest Purchases thread).


----------



## KenOC

Joseph Wölfl - Op. 54 No. 3 - Piano Sonata in D major. Yes, a bit obscure, and deservedly so.


----------



## Xenakiboy

Casebearer said:


> Schnittke's piece for piano four handed and chamber orchestra. I just bought a cd with the same performers except for the orchestra (see the Latest Purchases thread).


Yes! Can't get enough Schnittke


----------



## Pugg

*Tchaikovsky*: Manfred Symphony;
*Rimsky-Korsakov*: Russian EasterFestival Overture.
London Symphony Orchestra, Igor Markevitch.


----------



## Casebearer

Paul Hindemith's Wir bauen eine Stadt. Spiel für Kinder (1930).

First in an Italian version of the original ('Construiamo una città') from 1983 and then in the electronic toy-based rendition by Holger Hiller and Thomas Fehlmann (a postpunk oddity from 1982).


----------



## Pugg

Rosie said:


> Whats Tchaikovsky recommend from U??


I do like his symphonies the most, ballets , chamber music and one or two opera's .


----------



## Pugg

​
*Vivaldi*:Gloria in D major, RV589
Magnificat, RV611

_Teresa Berganza & Lucia Valentini Terrani (mezzos)
_
New Philharmonia Chorus & Orchestra, Riccardo Muti


----------



## Xenakiboy

Mauricio Kagel - Les idees Fixes
Followed by his choral work Anagrama 
Can't get enough of Kagel, both his serious work and his satirical work. It's all such a fun experience, he's starting to wedge himself between Korndorf, Xenakis and Webern now! :lol: :tiphat:


----------



## Pugg

​
*Rossini: Semiramide
*
Dame Joan Sutherland (Semiramide), Marilyn Horne (Arsace), John Serge, Joseph Rouleau, Spiro Malas, Patricia Clark, Leslie Fyson & Michael Langdon

London Symphony Orchestra, Richard Bonynge

Recorded: Walthamstow Town Hall, 1966



> "This is simply one of the great opera recordings in the catalogue...In Sutherland's interpretation, Semiramide is not so much a Lady Macbeth as a passionate, sympathetic woman...Horne is well contrasted, direct and masculine in style...and Bonynge keeps the whole opera together with his alert, rhythmic control of tension and pacing. Vintage Decca sound is the icing on the cake." Penguin Guide, 2011 edition


"


> A real classic, this...Sutherland is regal and dazzling as the Babylonian queen who falls in love with her own estranged son, sung here with mesmerising authority and clarity by Sutherland's frequent sparring-partner Marilyn Horne." Katherine Cooper, Presto Classical, May 2014


----------



## elgar's ghost

Continuing with Berg this morning.

_Hier ist Friede_ from _Altenberg Lieder_ op.4 - arr. for piano, harmonium, violin and cello (1912 - arr. 1917), _Kammerkonzert_ for piano, violin, and 13 winds (1923-25), _Schliesse mir die Augen beide (version two)_ - song for voice and piano [Text: T. Storm] (1925) _Seven Early Songs_ for voice and piano - version for voice and orchestra (1905-08 - rev. and orch. 1928) and _Lyric Suite_ for string quartet (1925-26):


----------



## Xenakiboy

Mauricio Kagel's massively tightly constructed String Quartet's, very very great!!!! :tiphat:


----------



## Pugg

​
Haydn, Boccherini, ; String Quartets


----------



## Pugg

​
*Debussy: Le Martyre de Saint Sébastien*

Sylvia McNair (soprano), Ann Murray (mezzo-soprano), Nathalie Stutzmann (mezzo-soprano), Leslie Caron (narrator)

London Symphony Orchestra, London Symphony Chorus, Michael Tilson Thomas


----------



## bejart

Jean Baptiste Lully (1632-1687): "Le Bourgeois Gentilhomme" Suite

Jordi Savall leading Le Concert des Nations


----------



## Vronsky

*Mozart: Symphonies Nos. 40 & 41 "Jupiter" (Pinnock)*










Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart: Symphonies Nos. 40 & 41 "Jupiter"
Trevor Pinnock *·* The English Concert


----------



## Pugg

​*Brahms*: Symphony No. 3 in F major, Op. 90
Tragic Overture, Op. 81
Schicksalslied, Op. 54

Ernst-Senff-Chor

Berliner Philharmoniker, Claudio Abbado


----------



## pmsummer

FOR PHILIP GUSTON
*Morton Feldman*
S.E.M. Ensemble
_
Dog W/A Bone_


----------



## Heliogabo

Beethoven's 8th.
Rattle & Wiener

This cycle is not often mentioned but I really enjoy it when I go with it.










Mahler's 1st 
Bernstein & NYP

When I decided to choose a Mahler set, this was my first choice. Today it would be my first choice again


----------



## Vasks

*Joachim - Overture to a Comedy by Gozzi (Bader/Koch)
Brahms - Clarinet Quintet (Campbell/Cala)*


----------



## Mahlerian

Saturday Symphony:
Mendelssohn: Symphony No. 2 "Lobgesang"
Christiane Karg, Christina Landshamer, Michael Schade, Bavarian Radio Symphony and Choir, cond. Heras-Casado


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mozart*; concertos for 2 and 3 pianos.
Barenboim / Schiff.
Sir George Solti.


----------



## bejart

Mozart: String Quartet No.15 in D Minor, KV 421

The American String Quartet: Laurie Carney and Peter Winograd, violins -- Daniel Avshalomov, viola -- David Geber, cello


----------



## Blancrocher

Bach: Sonatas for Viola da Gamba (Frisch/Quintana); Haydn: Piano Sonatas (Zhu Xiao-Mei)


----------



## Pugg

​
*Adam; Toréador*

Sumi Jo/ Aler/ Trempont.

Richard Bonynge conducting.


----------



## Haydn man

Just purchased this
Shall listen to the Glazunov first


----------



## TurnaboutVox

*Korngold
Sextet for strings in D, Op. 10 
Schoenberg
Verklärte Nacht, for string sextet, Op. 4*
Raphael Ensemble [Helios, 1990]


----------



## Heliogabo

And now I'm joining saturday symphony with this:


----------



## Scopitone

Saturday morning streaming!










Started the morning with about half of this album. Flagstad was glorious!

Then on to some vintage Berlioz for my *SATURDAY SYMPHONY*. Just about finished with this album. I am in the _Siegfrield Idyll_ as I type this, and _Ride of the Valkyries_ is all that follows.


----------



## Scopitone

Haydn man said:


> View attachment 86796
> 
> Just purchased this
> Shall listen to the Glazunov first


That album's on my to-listen list for this coming week, I have decided.


----------



## SixFootScowl

Pugg said:


> ​
> Haydn, Boccherini, ; String Quartets


I think you have more box sets of great music of all TC members. Good for you. Keep listening to the great music.


----------



## Manxfeeder

Xenakiboy said:


> John Zorn - Cat 'O Nine Tails
> 
> A string quartet with a lot of quotes backed up by a lot of humour, can you guess all the references??


That looks interesting. I'm listening on YouTube.


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Beethoven: Symphony # 7 In A Major Op. 92

Leopold Stokowski, Symphony of the Air


----------



## Arsakes

Badinerie said:


> I knew cd's were usefull for something! Sun setting behind the 'ouses in between'. Sitting out in the garden after a busy day.
> The old bungalow is radiating heat from its brickwork so well I dont want to walk past it. Hot day. I shouldnt have been fannying around with paint and furniture.
> Dang...40 + swifts at angels 60 circling the yard squeaking like mad!


What a cool combination (in that pic)!


----------



## Arsakes

L.V. Beethoven

Symphonies No. 6, 7 and 8
Violin Concerto In D
''Die Weihe des Hauses'' Op. 124, Overture and ''Wo sich die Pulse''

F. Schubert

Symphonies No. 2-7


----------



## millionrainbows

Webern: The Complete Vocal Chamber Works (KOCH/SCHWANN). Possibly the best recorded CD I've ever heard. 
This includes the alternate version (1914) of the original a cappella (1908), with instrumentation (as guides for singers on the advice of Schoenberg). Also, Three Orchestral Songs of 1913/1914, unreleased by Webern. An amazing leap in the soprano in the second song! I highly recommend getting this 1989 disc before it goes out of print.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

*Mahler
Symphony No. 1 in D*
LPO, Tennstedt [EMI, 1988]










*
Symphony No. 4 in G*
Cleveland O, Banse; Boulez [DG, 2000]


----------



## pmsummer

ARS POETICA
_Concerto for Mixed Choir A Cappella_
*Tigran Mansurian*
Amerian Chamber Choir
Robert Mikeyan - conductor
_
ECM New Series_


----------



## millionrainbows

Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 3. This is one of Schoenberg's earlier 12-tone works. To me, the first movement sounds mannered and odd, like some kind of mutation gone wrong. The rhythmic figure it uses throughout, that constantly repeating dah-dah, sounds almost ridiculous. The rest of it sounds better. If this first movement was some sort of attempt at being 'clever' or 'sprightly,' it's not working for me. It sounds at times like a stuck record.


----------



## tortkis

Philippe Rogier (c.1561-1596): Missa Ego sum qui sum - Magnificat / Philip Cave (Linn, 1999)









Philippe Rogier's beautiful parody mass (based on Gombert's motet) and other choral works. Excellent performance and very adequate recording (not too far or too close).


----------



## opus55

Schumann: Piano Concerto in A minor









Akimenko: Violin Sonatas Nos 1 and 2


----------



## millionrainbows

Xenakiboy said:


> The Wind quintet has gave me much pleasure when I was getting into classical, awesome work up there with Pierrot, 5 Pieces and the String trio! :tiphat:


And for me, Summer is the time for wind quintets.


----------



## millionrainbows

Webern: Im Sommerwind; Sinopoli (Teldec). Who needs Wagner?


----------



## millionrainbows

Morton Feldman: For Philip Guston. Music to listen to while waiting for Godot.


----------



## Manxfeeder

millionrainbows said:


> Webern: The Complete Vocal Chamber Works (KOCH/SCHWANN). Possibly the best recorded CD I've ever heard.
> This includes the alternate version (1914) of the original a cappella (1908), with instrumentation (as guides for singers on the advice of Schoenberg). Also, Three Orchestral Songs of 1913/1914, unreleased by Webern. An amazing leap in the soprano in the second song! I highly recommend getting this 1989 disc before it goes out of print.


Dorothy Dorow is wonderful singing Webern.


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Antonio Vivaldi:
Op. # 7 Concerto # 4 In A Minor RV 354
Op. # 7 Concerto # 8 In G Major RV 299
Op. # 7 Concerto #11 In D Major RV 208a

Federico Guglielmo solo violin and concertmaster
Pier Luigi Fabretti oboe
L'Arte dell'Arco


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Heitor Villa-Lobos: String Quartet #12

Cuarteto Latinoamericano









Vagn Holmboe :Symphony # 7, Op. 50

Owain Arwel Hughes (Conductor), Aarhus Symphony Orchestra


----------



## Haydn man

For this weeks SS
Symphony No.2 
Not really sure what to make of this one, but shall keep an open mind


----------



## AClockworkOrange

Richard Strauss' Vier Letzte Lieder performed by Christine Brewer (Soprano) with Donald Runnicles & the Atlanta Symphony Orchestra.

I adore this recording a great deal. Runnicles' operatic experience shines brightly as an orchestral accompanist - just as it does on his later Wagner recording with Kaufmann. Likewise, Christine Brewer's Soprano is glorious, clear and used with sensitivity to the materials.


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Tchaikovsky: String Sextet in D Minor, Op. 70

Uppsala Chamber Soloists


----------



## Blancrocher

Schoenberg: Pelleas et Melisande, Verklarte Nacht (Sinopoli)


----------



## Guest

K.428 today. Excellent sound, but the image favors the center and right channel. Does anyone else own this LP set?


----------



## jim prideaux

Dvorak-5th Symphony, Othello and Scherzo capriccioso, performed by Jansons and the Oslo Phil.


----------



## tortkis

Debussy & Ravel: String Quartets - Alban Berg Quartett (EMI, 1986)


----------



## Guest

My goodness, this Shimkus family is talented! (Her older brother is an even more colossal pianist.) Fabulous playing and sound. (Well, parts of the Bach Toccata are a bit fast for my taste.)


----------



## Xenakiboy

I'm listening to Pierre Boulez's Notations (firstly the piano version then the Orchestral), this is very mood evoking. Boulez certainly had a strong vision! :tiphat:


----------



## drnlaw

Listening to my Saturday afternoon opera on WDAV

World Of Opera: LEOS JANÁCEK: Jenufa
Vienna State Opera Orchestra and Chorus Week of July 23, 2016
Vienna State Opera Orchestra and Chorus
Ingo Metzmacher, conductor
CAST: Dorotea Röschmann (Jenufa); Angela Denoke (Kostelnička); Christian Franz (Laca); Marian Talaba (Steva); Aura Twarowska (Grandmother Buryjovka); Il Hong (Stárek); Alexandru Moisiuc (Mayor); Donna Ellen (Mayor's Wife); Hyuna Ko (Karolka)

Janácek was in his sixties, at an age when many are enjoying retirement, when the surprise success of Jenufa first brought him widespread fame. The opera is an undoubted masterpiece, telling a disturbing, yet strangely inspiring story of multiple betrayals, gruesome murder and ultimate, if unlikely, forgiveness. (3 hrs.)

As an aside, I assume that all opera lovers on here are aware of operacast.com, but in case you're not, you may want to check out http://www.operacast.com , whose owners, along with friends like me, scour the internet for upcoming opera broadcasts and gather them together with their respective links.


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Felix Mendelssohn
Symphony No.2 in B flat major, Op.52
Hymn of Praise

Juliane Banse, Sibylla Rubens, soprano
Vinson Cole, tenor
Rundfunkchor Berlin
Deutche Symphonie-Orchester Berlin
Vladimir Ashkenazy


----------



## TurnaboutVox

*Ferguson
Violin sonata No. 2, Op. 10
Britten
Suite for violin and piano, Op. 6
Walton
Sonata for violin and piano
Two pieces for violin and piano*
Tasmin Little (violin), Piers Lane (piano) [Chandos, 2013]










*
Bridge
Violin Sonata, H.183*
The Nash Ensemble (Marianne Thorsen, Ian Brown) [Hyperion, 2013]










*
Delius
Sonata for Violin and Piano No. 1 (1905 -14), No. 3 (1930)*
Tasmin Little, Piers Lane [Conifer, 1998]










Some British violin and piano sonatas for Saturday night into Sunday morning. I am constantly amazed by the quality of the little early Britten works I discover here and there: the Suite, Op. 6 is fresh and masterful. The (very different) Walton, Bridge and Delius works are all fine, and firm favourites.


----------



## Vronsky

*Rameau: Complete Works for Harpsichord CD1 (Ross) | Berlioz: Te Deum (Abbado)*










Jean-Philipp Rameau: Intégrale Des Oeuvres Pour Clavecin Par Scott Ross Au Château D'Assas (CD 1)
Premier Livre (1706)
Pièces De Clavecin (1724)
Scott Ross










Hector Berlioz: Te Deum
Claudio Abbado *·* European Community Youth Orchestra *·* London Symphony Chorus *·* Francisco Araiza


----------



## Xenakiboy

Bartok - Kossuth
Pretty good symphonic poem, severely underappreciated Bartok work!!! 
I'm reading the score along with it too!


----------



## pmsummer

VENI CREATOR SPIRITUS
_Kantaten und Chorsätze_
*Carl Orff*
Hildegard Fendt - soprano
Alison Browner - alto
Hans Werner Bunz - tenor
Klaus Schredl - baritone
Michael Winter - bass
Carl Orff Choir
Arthur Gross - conductor
_
WERGO_


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Antonio Vivaldi:
Op. # 8 Il cimento dell'armonia e dell'inventioine Concerto # 6 In C Major RV 180 "Il piacere"
Op. # 8 Il cimento dell'armonia e dell'inventioine Concerto # 7 In D Minor RV 242
Op. # 8 Il cimento dell'armonia e dell'inventioine Concerto # 8 In G Minor RV 332

Federico Guglielmo solo violin and concertmaster
Pier Luigi Fabretti oboe
L'Arte dell'Arco


----------



## Xenakiboy

Kagel - Die stucke der windrose again!!!


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Beethoven: Symphony #9 In D Minor, Op. 125, "Choral"

Karl Böhm (Conductor), Vienna Philharmonic


----------



## GreenMamba

D. Scarlatti sonatas, Pletnev on the piano.


----------



## Guest

Xenakiboy said:


> Kagel - Die stucke der windrose again!!!


Its a kaleidoscope of images,I hear psycho from Hitchcock and " Bakieff "a piece I know from Duke Ellington an early live recording 1943.This Bakieff piece keeps me spelbound and has a simarility or inner voice wich I hear in the piece of Kagel.


----------



## Xenakiboy

Traverso said:


> Its a kaleidoscope of images,I hear psycho from Hitchcock and " Bakieff "a piece I know from Duke Ellington an early live recording 1943.This Bakieff piece keeps me spelbound and has a simarility or inner voice wich I hear in the piece of Kagel.


Interesting you mention, must check that out. I'm a little rusty on my Ellington! 
The Kagel piece certainly has a kaleidoscopic impression, the use of collage here is amazing and 100% natural and effective!
A strong Composition from start to finish!


----------



## Xenakiboy

Currently listening to Lutoslawski's Cello Concerto.
Very distinctive sound!


----------



## Pugg

​
Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto No. 1 in B minor 
Symphony Orchestra Kirill Kondrashin RCA (conductor)
[Record: Carnegie Hall 1958]


----------



## Xenakiboy

Just listened to Boulez's Notations 
Now playing Lutoslawski's Concerto for Orchestra, which does intrigue me. The Cello Concerto impressed me a lot so I'm giving this another play!! :tiphat:


----------



## Pugg

​*Nielsen & Aho ; Clarinet concerto's
Martin Fröst *


----------



## Pugg

TurnaboutVox said:


> *Mahler
> Symphony No. 1 in D*
> LPO, Tennstedt [EMI, 1988]


And still people talking about streaming music, missing such great covers! :cheers:


----------



## opus55

Sibelius: Symphony No. 1










Never gave this cycle much thought before but I found No.7 to be quite amazing. I want to listen from No.1.


----------



## Pugg

Kontrapunctus said:


> K.428 today. Excellent sound, but the image favors the center and right channel. Does anyone else own this LP set?


I am quite sure my godfather has it, anything specific I should ask?


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Gustav Mahler: Symphony # 1 "Titan"

Rafael Kubelík, Bavarian Radio Symphony Orchestra


----------



## Pugg

Johnnie Burgess said:


> Gustav Mahler: Symphony # 1 "Titan"
> 
> Rafael Kubelík, Bavarian Radio Symphony Orchestra
> 
> View attachment 86818


What's not to like?


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Pugg said:


> What's not to like?


It is an underrated symphony.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mozart; String Quintet*
_Alban Berg Quartet / Markus Wolf_


----------



## Pugg

*Liszt: Années de Pèlerinage

*

Disk one

*Bertrand Chamayou* (piano)


----------



## Guest

Pugg said:


> I am quite sure my godfather has it, anything specific I should ask?


I'm wondering if the imaging seems to favor the right channel. I hear a little violin in the left channel, but overall, the sound emerges from the center and right.


----------



## Pugg

Kontrapunctus said:


> I'm wondering if the imaging seems to favor the right channel. I hear a little violin in the left channel, but overall, the sound emerges from the centre and right.


I'll will ask him .


----------



## Xenakiboy

Havargal Brian's Gothic Symphony (Symphony no 1) 

Still one of the greatest pieces my ears have ever witnessed. So many contrasting moments of beauty and darkness and on a Mahlerian level, he may have surpassed Mahler in this one (which means a lot, as Mahler is very well my favourite symphonist), in my opinion but time will tell!


----------



## Pugg

*Summertime !*

​
*Vivaldi: Four Seasons*.
_Joshua Bell, Violin and conducting ._


----------



## Pugg

​
*Vincenzo Bellini: I Puritani*
_Beverly Sills, Nicolai Gedda , Louis Quilico , Paul Plishka_
London Philharmonic Orchestra, _Julius Rudel _Conductor


----------



## Xenakiboy

Pierre Boulez - Notations for Orchestra 

So so good!! Woah! The piano version was very good but this takes the cake


----------



## Haydn man

An old favourite with glorious playing by soloist and orchestra


----------



## jim prideaux

from an apparently under acknowledged cycle.......

Sibelius 5th performed by Sakari Oramo and the CBSO-'muscular' Erato sound to coincide with waxing furniture...disc also contains Karelia Suite and Pojhola's daughter...so to quote an earlier post 'what's not to like'!!!!


----------



## Haydn man

Next up No.1 from this set.
Davis is a up there with the great interpreters of Sibelius and I would recommend this set


----------



## Pugg

​
*Shostakovich*iano Concerto No. 2 in F major, Op. 102
_Dmitri Shostakovich Jr_ (piano)
Maxim Shostakovich

Chamber Symphony No. 5 for Strings in A flat major, Op. 118a (orch.Barshai)
Yuli Turovsky

I Musici de Montreal


----------



## Pugg

*Rimsky-Korsakov*: Scheherazade
*Sibelius*: Valse Triste; Liszt: Les Préludes;
*Smetana*: The Moldau

Minneapolis Symphony Orchestra, Antal Doráti, Rafael Druian.


----------



## Taggart

Music with spirit and great pluck! Excellent.


----------



## Pugg

​*Murray Perahia - Songs Without Words
*
Bach, J S:Chorales, arranged by Busoni

Lisztiano Transcriptions of Schubert Songs

Mendelssohn:Song without Words,


----------



## SixFootScowl

Pugg said:


> ​
> *Vincenzo Bellini: I Puritani*
> _Beverly Sills, Nicolai Gedda , Louis Quilico , Paul Plishka_
> London Philharmonic Orchestra, _Julius Rudel _Conductor


That is an excellent album! Coincidentally, I am backing that one up to my Google drive and see you have posted it here. Now I will have to listen to it today. My CD has the alternate cover (3 CD set):


----------



## Heliogabo

Music by Handel, Byrd, Purcell, Buxtehude, Vivaldi, Victoria and Glück
BBB Philarmonic
Mathias Bamert


----------



## Pugg

Heliogabo said:


> Music by Handel, Byrd, Purcell, Buxtehude, Vivaldi, Victoria and Glück
> BBB Philarmonic
> Mathias Bamert


Looks very interesting.


----------



## Heliogabo

And it is, if you like old school baroque. Here is excellently played.


----------



## Vasks

*Nicolai - Overture to "The Homecoming of the Exile" (Rickenbacher/Virgin)
R. Schumann - Carnival (Arrau/Philips)
Reinecke - Orchestral selections from "King Manfred" (Walter/Naxos)*


----------



## Guest

Richard Strauss music for wind instruments,lovely,exquisitely played by the London Winds.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mozart: Double concertos.
Lucas & Arthur Jussen.*
Sir Neville Marriner conducting.
Our Dutch piano pride.


----------



## bejart

Giuseppe Maria Cambini (1745-1825): Duo in A Major, Op.4, No.2

Claudio Ferrarini, flute -- Jody Leskowitz, viola


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Zemlinsky string quartets for the first time  Me like! Earlier I listened to Gabriel Estarellas play Fernandez Alvez & Luis de Pablo on his guitar. He has "his own repertory" of modern Spanish composers.


----------



## Blancrocher

Bach and Gubaidulina: Violin Concertos (Mutter/Gergiev); Bartok: Piano Concertos (Anda/Fricsay)


----------



## Pugg

​
*Strauss: Ariadne auf Naxos*

_Leontyne Price (Ariadne), Tatiana Troyanos (Komponist), Edita Gruberova (Zerbinetta), René Kollo (Bacchus), Walter Berry (Musiklehrer)
_
London Philharmonic Orchestra / _Sir George Solti _


----------



## Heliogabo

cd2. Music by Praetorius, Mainerio, Guami et al.
THE EARLY MUSIC CONSORT OF LONDON
David Munrow


----------



## jim prideaux

vinyl..........( I have a deck but primarily because I find CD's that much easier I very rarely use it....a close friend gave me his fathers collection so I thought I might investigate....as soon as I put the needle down I was aware of something different!)

Dvorak-Slavonic Dances-Vaclav Neumann and the Czech Philharmonic (Decca 1977).......


----------



## Conglomerate




----------



## TurnaboutVox

*Peter Racine Fricker*
Sonata for Violin and Piano no 1, Op. 12 (1950)
Sonata for Violin and Piano no 2, Op. 94 (1987)
*Alan Rawsthorne*
Sonata for Violin and Piano (1958)
*Ralph Vaughan Williams*
Sonata for Violin and Piano in A minor (1954)
Susanne Stanzeleit (Violin), Julian Jacobson (Piano) [Cala, 1999]

More English sonatas for violin and piano. The Rawsthorne and (especially) the Vaughan Williams sonatas are compelling.










*
Hubert Parry
Sonata For Violin And Piano In D Minor
Fantasie Sonata In One Movement For Violin And Piano
Sonata For Violin And Piano In D Major*
Rupert Luck (violin), Daniel Swain (piano), [Radegund records, 2008]

Rather Brahmsian in style (but not especially well recorded with some pretty harsh edges to the treble) these sonatas are 'worthy' without ever really seeming inspired. Though there are some attractive themes, it can all be a bit pedestrian.


----------



## KirbyH

Apple Music continues to feed my obsession with little consequence - unless you count pleased ears as such.

My freshman year of college was my first - and sadly, only - concert encounter with Dvorak's Serenade for Winds. I remember the double bass being replaced with a contrabassoon (which was something Dvorak approved, from my understanding) and my goodness, what a thumper of a work it was. I don't normally spring for chamber music but this one... this one I can get behind. Chung's Vienna Philharmonic soloists are absurdly good, perfect even. I yearn for more discs like the one before me now. Everything moves forward with grace and wit, with Chung keeping things very lively - even though I suspect he actually had little to do in conducting this. Wind works like this one pretty much lead themselves.

Turning to Paris - this is a Scheherazade I had not heard before. This is another of those works that if there's a good recording of it out there, I'm going to want to hear it. Consider another added to the collection. The Orchestra of the Bastille Opera is a fine ensemble, with one advantage in particular: it's French. French orchestras to my ears have this tell-tale sparkle to them, one not found anywhere else. It gives a particularly wonderful gilt edge to this already colorful work, and for that I couldn't be more pleased. DG's sonics are tremendous - even with a mid-hall perspective, I can hear the keys moving on the individual wind instruments when they have their turns (eg, the bassoon solo in the second movement - amazing.) I just wish I had more time today to listen to more but for now, these two works will sustain and nourish.


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Haydn: Symphony #94 In G Major, "The Surprise"

George Szell, The Cleveland Orchestra









Symphony #41 In C Major

Bruno Weil, Tafelmusik


----------



## jim prideaux

Beethoven Violin Concerto performed by Schneiderhan, Jochum and the BPO.

.......and on to Mozart's 5th Violin Concerto with the same performers.


----------



## D Smith

For Saturday Symphony. Mendelssohn Symphony No 2. Bonney/Schreier/Masur/Leipzig. I still have trouble thinking of this as a symphony- more of a cantata- but still enjoyable; though I have to admit it doesn't reach out and grab me, perhaps because it is such a straightforward celebration. Excellent performance by Masur along with the soloists.


----------



## Scopitone




----------



## SixFootScowl

Symphony 3:


----------



## drpraetorus

Tchaikovsky Symphony #4 Solti, Chicago Symphony


----------



## SiegendesLicht

I have listened to two various recordings of Tannhäuser over the weekend:

Solti/Wiener Philarmoniker









And Barenboim/Berliner Philarmoniker









Lately I am not in the mood for any other music, except Wagner - but in copious amounts. And Tannhäuser was my first opera ever.


----------



## opus55

Sibelius: Symphony No. 3










I can't say I like this recording better than others I have but it's a good performance for cooling down after a bicycle ride.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Beethoven, Symphony No. 4*

Wonderful.


----------



## Scopitone

Felt like some Star Wars this afternoon.


----------



## SiegendesLicht

opus55 said:


> Sibelius: Symphony No. 3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't say I like this recording better than others I have but *it's a good performance for cooling down after a bicycle ride*.


Hm... I think a cool shower would be more effective, but I will try Sibelius next time... or maybe a combination of both


----------



## Mahlerian

Schmidt: Symphony No. 3 in A, Chaconne
Malmo Symphony orchestra, cond. Sinaisky


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Haydn, Piano Sonatas Nos. 46, 49, 50*


----------



## KenOC

Schubert's String Quintet, Quatuor Ebene and Gautier Capucon. An intense performance.


----------



## millionrainbows

Frank Martin. Great Swiss composer. This is what will happen to your complexion if you keep on smoking those nasty ol' cigarettes, boys and girls.


----------



## Torkelburger

*F J Haydn* _String Quartet in G Minor Op. 74 No. 3 "Rider"_
Abel Quartet

*F J Haydn* _Piano Sonata No. 52 in Eb Major_
Evgeny Kissin, piano


----------



## Xenakiboy

Bruno Maderna - Aura 
followed by Quadrivium and then his 3rd Oboe Concerto!! :tiphat:


----------



## George O

Sir Arnold Bax (1883-1953): Symphony No. 7 (1938-9)

London Philharmonic Orchestra / Raymond Leppard

on Lyrita (Buckinghamshire, England), from 1975


----------



## Conglomerate




----------



## pmsummer

OLD GAUTIERS NIGHTINGHALL
French & English Lute Music
*Nicolas Bouvier, Pierre Gaultier, Simon Ives, Thomas Mace, Rene Mesangeau*
Anthony Bailes - lute

_Ramée_


----------



## deprofundis

Im lisening to the godlike* Manchicourt*, woaww, i mean woaaww you get it', you see me drooling like a pavlov dog, this sound like pieces of heaven falling gently on your soul, this is so i mean no you dont know hmm, im flabbergeist as an amateur musicologist( i said amateur), but this guy is the real deal , holy jesu mother of lord , what in the name is this wonderfull vocal dissonance and perfect harmony comming from...Sorry for the language , but you should see the look on my face has i lisen to this guy and the darn air conditioning can it be more noisy hmm, i got to hear it trought headphones.And i became i strong advocate of genious of the franco-flemish godz... i will lisen to some dance music of franco-flemish era later on, ha!!! the flemish master done it again, there like britaney spear come alive(joking) but im full of joy , imagine blushing J-s Bach...


----------



## Biwa

Joaquín Rodrigo: 
Concierto de Aranjuez
Concierto Andaluz

Antonio Vivaldi: 
Guitar Concertos

The Romeros
San Antonio Symphony
Victor Alessandro (conductor)


----------



## KenOC

"What is music today - what has happened to its harmony, melody, rhythm, and content - if such bedlam is to be considered in all seriousness as music?" So asked Hugo Wolf on hearing Brahms's Second Cello Sonata.

Actually, it sounds in pretty good order to me. Torleif Thedeen cello, Roland Pontinen piano, on BIS.


----------



## Balthazar

*Prokofiev ~ Piano Sonatas Nos. 6-9*

Yefim Bronfman at the piano. Intense works -- extraordinary playing.


----------



## starthrower




----------



## Pugg

​
*Grieg: Lyric Pieces* (selection)

Leif Ove Andsnes (piano)


----------



## Pugg

Biwa said:


> View attachment 86839
> 
> 
> Joaquín Rodrigo:
> Concierto de Aranjuez
> Concierto Andaluz
> 
> Antonio Vivaldi:
> Guitar Concertos
> 
> The Romeros
> San Antonio Symphony
> Victor Alessandro (conductor)


This is such a wonderful recording, in any sense .


----------



## Xenakiboy

Mauricio Kagel - Die stucke der windrose (for the 20th time)
Followed by Bruno Maderna's 3rd Oboe Concerto!


----------



## Pugg

​
*Aram Khachaturian ; Symphonie Nr.2* et al.
Julia Bauer, Robert-Schumann-Philharmonie, Frank Beermann


----------



## Xenakiboy

Mauricio Kagel's Exotica










Still an amazing piece that uses pastiche to its full potential!!! Also instantly likeable as a Harry Partch and Residents fan! :tiphat:


----------



## Pugg

*Mahler: Symphony No. 3*

Kelley O'Connor (mezzo-soprano)

Dallas Symphony Orchestra, Women of the Dallas Symphony Chorus & Children's Chorus of Greater Dallas, _Jaap van Zweden
_
Dallas, TX (January 25, 2016) -- Music Director Jaap van Zweden and the Dallas Symphony Orchestra (DSO) announce the release of Mahler's Symphony No. 3.


----------



## Xenakiboy

Milton Babbitt - Philomel 

Despite the high frequencies at times, something draws me to this. It really takes me out, good head cleanser too! :lol: 
Another composer I have a real fascination with but don't get enough time with their music...


----------



## tortkis

La Mascarade - Rolf Lislevand (ECM, 2016)









Robert de Visée (c.1655-1732)
Francesco Corbetta (c.1615-1681)

Rolf Lislevand (theorbo, baroque guitar)


----------



## Xenakiboy

Currently listening to Vermeulen Symphony no 2. I still love it, a brilliant and relatively unknown masterpiece of a symphony. It's essentially the gap between Stravinsky and Varese!


----------



## Pugg

*Liszt: Années de Pèlerinage

* disk two

*Bertrand Chamayou* (piano)


----------



## Blancrocher

Beethoven's 9th (Solti)


----------



## Pugg

​
*Donizetti: La Fille du Régiment*

_Dame Joan Sutherland, Luciano Pavarotti, Spiro Malas & Monica Sinclair_

Orchestra & Chorus of the Royal Opera House, Covent Garden, _Richard Bonynge_


----------



## Guest

Pugg said:


> This is such a wonderful recording, in any sense .


I have the same recording,an lp and cd.I bought it in my early twenties and I kept this recording.


----------



## Xenakiboy

Currently listening now to:
Haydn - The creation Overture 
Shostakovich - String Quartet #9 (originally the first Shosty I heard!)
Then Xenakis - Palimpsest, Thallein 
After that I'll be back to some more non-classical!


----------



## AClockworkOrange

*Brilliant Classics: The Carl Philipp Emanuel Bach Edition
CD11: Trios & Duet*
- *Trio in A minor* Wq93 (H537) - 1788
- *Trio in D *Wq94 (H538) - 1788
- *Trio in G* Wq95 (H539) - 1788
* for obbligato harpsichord, traverso & viola
- *Duet in E minor* Wq140 (H598) for traverso & violin
- *Sonata in A* Wq146 (H570/H542) - 1731-1747 for traverso, violin, cello & harpsichord 
The Helianthus Ensemble

Time to start the day with some very different listening. A cleansing shift from the superb music of Richard Strauss and Ludwig Van into the music of my favourite Bach, namely CPE.

I have had the Brilliant Classics set since Christmas but only just started listening now between my backlog and listening by mood. I have various loose recordings of CPE Bach on Harpsichord (which opened my ears to the instrument significantly), Symphony, Cello Concerto and Choral so I always knew when I started this set I would love it. I wasn't wrong. It is a treasure to put it mildly.

This disc is wonderful and like many of the performances (though not all) HIP. The recordings, made in 2013, are superb in performance, balance and production. I am not a HIP Purist but my appreciation continues to grow and I do particularly appreciate here. Keyboards - Harpsichords and Fortepianos (the latter especially) are becoming more and more preferable for me where appropriate (though Angela Hewitt and Glenn Gould prove the exception in JS Bach).

This is a wonderful disc from what will undoubtedly prove to be an excellent set.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mozart; Piano concertos 17&18*

Murray Perahia


----------



## Pugg

​
*Lyapunov:	Volume 1 / Florian Noack*

Valse pensive in D flat major, Op. 20
Tarantella in B flat minor, Op. 25
Mazurkas Nos. 1-8
Valse-impromptu No. 1 in D major, Op. 23
Valse-impromptu No. 2 in G flat major, Op. 29
Valse-impromptu No. 3 in E major, Op. 70

Florian Noack (piano)


----------



## jim prideaux

jim prideaux said:


> Beethoven Violin Concerto performed by Schneiderhan, Jochum and the BPO.
> 
> .......and on to Mozart's 5th Violin Concerto with the same performers.


had not really paid much attention to this CD having bought it 'knockdown' in Vienna a while ago and my image of this work had been forged years ago by vinyl copy of Perlman and Giulini.....I also must admit to being ignorant of the soloist but I have listened to it a number of times and it really, really is impressive....general concensus on line is it is worth getting in a twist about but I also note that there are certain negative comments arising as a result of the soloists possible political affiliations.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Orff: Carmina Burana*
Norma Burrowes, Louis Devos, John Shirley-Quirk,
Brighton Festival Chorus, 
Royal Philharmonic Orchestra, Erich Grünberg


----------



## Pugg

​
*Sacred Music in 18th-Century Naples*

Manna:Lectio VIII Defunctorum

Santangelo:Sinfonia in F major

Sellitto:Stabat Mater

Abchordis Ensemble


----------



## Scopitone




----------



## deprofundis

Im currently lisening to my new box-set on brilliant* Jacobus Vaet:*_ sacred music _Dufay ensemble, this was order a while ago in june it took time but finally arrived. I have no positive or negative comment to make, i did not lisen to it fully, all i can say is it was fairly cheap 27$ for 4 cds (this is awesome). Now im broke, but money come and go perhaps i will make some this week,
i have no choice, or i quite smoking for a week, it should not be so hard, music come first before my smoking habit, who care about stupid tobacco or alcohol, let's stay sober for a while.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Wagner: Tannhäuser*
Paris version

_René Kollo (Tannhauser), Helga Dernesch (Elisabeth), Christa Ludwig (Venus),_ Victor Braun (Wolfram), Manfred Jungwirth (Biterolf), Hans Sotin (Hermann), Kurt Equiluz (Heinrich), Norman Bailey (Reinmar)

Wiener Staatsopernchor & Wiener Philharmoniker, _Sir Georg Solti_


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Piazolla, Sinfonia Buenos Aires*

I don't know what it is about this recording, but I feel like I'm slogging through it. Maybe repeated listenings will help, but right now, I keep interrupting it to hear other things.


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Heinrich Ignaz Franz Biber
Mystery Sonata #11 The Resurrection
Mystery Sonata #12 The Ascension
Mystery Sonata #13 The Descent Of The Holy Ghost
Mystery Sonata #14 The Assumption Of The Virgin
Mystery Sonata #15 The Coronation Of The Virgin
Mystery Sonata #16 Passagalia

John Holloway, Violin
Davitt Moroney, Chamber organ, Harpsichord
Tragicomedia


----------



## jim prideaux

Jarvi and the SNO performing Dvorak's 9th symphony


----------



## bejart

JS Bach: Orchestral Suite No.2 in B Minor, BWV 1067

Sir Neville Marriner directing the Academy of St.Martin-in-the-Fields


----------



## pmsummer

VESPRO DELLA BEATA VERGINE
_Second Vespers for the Feast of the Annunciation of the Blessed Virgin_
*Chiara Margarita Cozzolani*
Hannke van Proosdij - organ
John Dorenburg - violone
David Tayler - theorbo
Magnificat - vocal ensemble
Warren Stewart - director
_
Musica Omnia_


----------



## Scopitone

Wagner: _Die Meistersinger Von Nürnberg_
Herbert Von Karajan (Conductor), Rene Kollo (Performer), Helen Donath (Performer), Theo Adam (Performer)


----------



## millionrainbows

Xenakiboy said:


> Bruno Maderna - Aura
> followed by Quadrivium and then his 3rd Oboe Concerto!! :tiphat:


Show us the cover, Xenakiboy, or at least tell us the label.


----------



## millionrainbows

KenOC said:


> "What is music today - what has happened to its harmony, melody, rhythm, and content - if such bedlam is to be considered in all seriousness as music?" So asked Hugo Wolf on hearing Brahms's Second Cello Sonata.
> 
> Actually, it sounds in pretty good order to me. Torleif Thedeen cello, Roland Pontinen piano, on BIS.


Which just goes to show you: all music was at one time 'atonal.' :lol:


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Sergei Prokofiev: Violin Concerto # 2 In G Minor, Op. 63

Kyung Wha Chung, London Symphony Orchestra, London Symphony Orchestra









Dmitri Shostakovich: Symphony #12 in D Minor, Op. 112 'The Year 1917' 'To the Memory of Lenin'

Rudolf Barshai (Conductor), WDR Sinfonieorchester


----------



## millionrainbows

Xenakiboy said:


> Milton Babbitt - Philomel
> 
> Despite the high frequencies at times, something draws me to this. It really takes me out, good head cleanser too! :lol:
> Another composer I have a real fascination with but don't get enough time with their music...


Is this the version of Philomel with Bethany Beardslee, or Judith Bettina?


----------



## Morimur




----------



## bejart

Giovanni Mane Giornovichhi (1735-1804): Violin Concerto No.5 in E Major

Kurt Sassmannshaus conducting the Starling Chamber Orchestra -- Brittany Kotheimer, violin


----------



## George O

César Franck (1822-1890): Sonata for Violin and Piano in A Major

Johannes Brahms (1833-1897): Sonata No. 3 for Violin & Piano in D Minor, op 108

David Oistrakh, violin
Sviatoslav Richter, piano

on Angel / Melodiya (NYC), from 1970
recorded in concert at the Grand Hall of the Moscow Conservatory, December 28, 1968

5 stars


----------



## millionrainbows

Glenn Gould: The Italian Album, featuring works by J.S.Bach, Domenico Scarlatti, and C.P.E. Bach. An amazing, and overlooked, posthumous collection of recordings which G.G. had planned to release as his "Italian Album," and which was assembled here to recreate what might have been. Great playing, great selections, good sound.

​


----------



## bejart

Luigi Cherubini (1760-1842): String Quartet No.3 in D Minor

Melos Quartet: Wilhelm Melcher and Gerhard Voss, violins -- Hermann Voss, viola -- Peter Buck, cello


----------



## pmsummer

BATTAGLIE E LAMENTI
Various 16th & 17th Century Venetian Compositions
*Hespèrion XX*
Montserrat Figueras - soprano
Graham Pushee - countertenor
Harry van der Kamp - bass
Jordi Savall - director

_Archiv Produktion_


----------



## Blancrocher

Chopin: Nocturnes (Barenboim)


----------



## Morimur




----------



## pmsummer

MISSA APOSTOLORUM (1568)
_Messa d'Intavolatura d'organo_
*Claudio Merulo*
Frédéric Muñoz - organ
Grupo Vocal Grégor
Dante Andreo - director
_
Naxos_


----------



## bejart

Peter Joseph von Lindpaintner (1791-1856): Bassoon Concerto in F Major, Op.44

Nicolas Pasquet conducting the Stuttgart Philharmonic Orchestra -- Albrecht Holder, bassoon


----------



## Torkelburger

*Robert Simpson* _Symphony No. 3_
*Robert Simpson* _Symphony No. 5_
Vernon Handley, Royal Philharmonic Orchestra (Hyperion)


----------



## millionrainbows

Berio: Differences, for chamber instruments and tape (Philips). My favorite Berio.


----------



## pmsummer

MISSA L'HOMME ARMÉ
SUPREMUM EST MORTALIBUS BONUM
*Guillaume Dufay*
Oxford Camerata
Jeremy Summerly - director
_
Naxos_


----------



## AClockworkOrange

Torkelburger said:


> *Robert Simpson* _Symphony No. 3_
> *Robert Simpson* _Symphony No. 5_
> Vernon Handley, Royal Philharmonic Orchestra (Hyperion)


Always great to see Robert Simpson get a mention in the Current Listening thread


----------



## Guest

Beautiful playing--so expressive. The sound is good but more distant than I prefer. It clearly portrays a piano being played in a large hall rather than placing it in one's listening room.


----------



## Scopitone

Scopitone said:


>


Giving this another play through this afternoon using headphones, since it was just background music this morning.

The sound is awful in places -- staticky, with a high trebly feel. I have zero issue with a little tape hiss or record crackle for a vintage recording. In fact, I like it. But this one's not working for me. Sometimes it sounds okay, but I would have been sad if I had paid even the $8.99 amazon mp3 is asking for it. (thank you, Spotify)


----------



## bejart

Luigi Boccherini (1743-1805): String Quintet in E Flat, Op.13, No.1, G.277

La Magnifica Comunita: Enrico Casazza and Isabella Longo, vioins -- Daniel Formentelli, viola -- Luigi Puxeddu and Leonardo Sapere, cello


----------



## Scopitone

Enough of that Mahler recording. If I am going to listen to something with harsh sound, let it be intentional.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Franck, Symphony*


----------



## Xenakiboy

Not bad!!!!! Another composer that captures the imagination!


----------



## Guest

This music is more abrasively contemporary than I usually like, but the visceral intensity is quite thrilling, and the SACD sound is demo-worthy.


----------



## Janspe

F. Schubert: Piano Sonata in A major, D.959
Valentina Lisitsa, piano

I know a lot of people here dislike Lisitsa's playing, but I've always enjoyed visiting her channel on YouTube and listening to her interpretations. She uploaded this sonata earlier today and I decided to sit through it immediately, as she's never recorded late Schubert before - and very little Schubert in general. I'd love to hear her play more Schubert in the future!


----------



## pmsummer

IMPRESSIONS FOR HARP AND MARIBA
_Ludwigsburger Festspiele: From Baroque to Rag_
*Georg Philipp Telemann, Leonardo Vinci, Angelo Conti, Jan Koestier, Jean-Michel Damase, Francois-Joseph Gossec, Tom Turpin*
Duo Arparimba
Babette Haag - marimba
Gudrun Haag - harp​_
Koch_


----------



## Torkelburger

*Walter Piston* _Symphony No. 2_
*Walter Piston* _Symphony No. 6_
Gerard Schwarz, Seattle Symphony (Naxos)

*Walter Piston* _Symphony No. 5_
Robert Whitney, The Louisville Orchestra (Albany Records)

*Walter Piston* _Symphony No. 7_
*Walter Piston* _Symphony No. 8_
Jorge Mester, The Louisville Orchestra (Albany Records)


----------



## Xenakiboy

Mauricio Kagel's really fun; Les Idees Fixes (for Orchestra)


----------



## starthrower




----------



## Scopitone

The 2nd movement of the Glass Concerto. . .

I don't have words. Only tears.


----------



## Xenakiboy

George Crumb - Black Angels - Star-Child - Makrokosmos (book three)

I heard the first part of black angels a while ago and was freaked out :lol: (which I guess says a lot as a fan of Xenakis and Stockhausen), I discovered Makrokosmos yesterday and am again inspired. I'll be trying to familiarize myself with his work, seems a unique composer! :tiphat:


----------



## KenOC

Jogged by Scopitone: Glass, Violin Concerto. I'm not usually a phan of Philip, but this is affecting.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Beethoven*;Piano Concerto No. 4 in G major, Op.58" 
Chicago Symphony Orchestra Fritz Reiner (conductor)
[Recording: 1961, Chicago, Orchestra Hall]


----------



## opus55

Verdi: Macbeth


----------



## Mahlerian

Messiaen: Harawi for soprano and piano
Benjamin: Dream of the Song for countertenor and orchestra (US Premiere)
Messiaen: Turangalila Symphony
TMC Music Center Orchestra, cond. Asbury

Just back from this concert, where a small but enthusiastic crowd stood up and cheered for works by Messiaen and one of his students. The Benjamin piece was very richly sonorous and the soloist sung beautifully. Although it had moments of violence, overall it made for a more reflective counterpart to the brash and boisterous Turangalila, where the young orchestra members got a chance to shine.

For the pre-concert, Messiaen's surreal song cycle was performed by a rotating group of young performers, with Lucy Shelton putting in an appearance among an otherwise younger group.


----------



## SixFootScowl

Das Lied von der Erde on this DVD:


----------



## Pugg

*Jonas Kaufmann*; Romantic Aria's


----------



## Pugg

starthrower said:


>


Just one word; Essential .:tiphat:


----------



## Pugg

Next on:

​
*Renée Fleming: Verismo *


----------



## starthrower

Pugg said:


> Just one word; Essential .:tiphat:


I only made it through Act 1 tonight. The last song is one of the most beautiful things I've heard by Strauss.


----------



## Xenakiboy

Oh my god, George Crumb's Star-Child is astounding!!!!   
I'm halfway through it, it started off like a celestial version of Rautavaara then turned into a something I'm not sure I've heard before, there's something really original in this. I sense a tiny bit of Varese in the percussion parts and brass parts, Xenakis in some of the tribal vocal parts, otherwise it's a completely unique soundworld!!!  :tiphat:


----------



## Pugg

*Schubert: Arpeggione Sonata*

Debussy:Cello Sonata

Schubert:Sonata in A minor 'Arpeggione', D821

Schumann:Stücke im Volkston (5), Op. 102

_Mstislav Rostropovich (cello)_, Benjamin Britten (piano)


----------



## jim prideaux

Schumann-2nd symphony performed by Sawallisch and the Staatskapelle Dresden...great start to the day!


----------



## tortkis

The Love Songs of Jehan de Lescurel, intégrale des chansons - Ensemble Céladon (Ricercar, 2016)









Jehan de Lescurel (fl. 1320)

Ensemble Céladon:
Clara Coutouly, soprano
Anne Delafosse, soprano
Paulin Bündgen, contre-ténor
Nolwenn Le Guern, vièle à archet
Angélique Mauillon, harpe
Florent Marie, luth médiéval
Gwénaël Bihan, flûtes à bec
Ludwin Bernaténé, percussion


----------



## Pugg

​
*Schubert*: Missa Solemnis

Schubert: Mass No. 5 in A flat major, D678

Stabat Mater in G minor, D 175

Salve Regina in B flat major, D106

Soile Isokoski (soprano), Monica Groop (mezzo), Marcus Ullman (tenor), Juha Kotilainen (bass)

Tapiola Sinfonietta, Peter Schreier Choir, Peter Schreier


----------



## Blancrocher

Faure, Debussy, and Ravel: Piano Trios (Florestan); Debussy and Bartok: Etudes (Boffard)


----------



## Xenakiboy

George Crumb - Black Angels


----------



## Pugg

​
*Auber: Fra Diavolo*

Giuseppe Campora (Fra Diavolo), Cecilia Fusco (Zerlina), Marco Stecci (Lord Cockburn), Margaret Simoncini (Lady Pamela), Romano Grigolo (Lorenzo), Vito Susca (Matteo), Alfredo Mariotti (Giacomo), Paola Mazzotta (Beppo)

Teatro Comunale 'Giuseppe Verdi' Trieste Philharmonic Chorus, Teatro Comunale 'Giuseppe Verdi' Trieste Philharmonic Orchestra, Arturo Basile

(first release on CD)


----------



## Xenakiboy

Schoenberg - Wind Quintet 

Haven't heard this brilliant piece of joy all year, needed to put it on again. One of my own opus numbers I've been composing since early 2015 is a wind quintet (with accompanying tape) hopefully I can get some out of the box insights with the score too! :tiphat:


----------



## Xenakiboy

George Crumb - Star-child 

An absolute masterpiece that will be cherished for a long time to come!!


----------



## Xenakiboy

Beethoven's Op 131, the 14th String Quartet. 

Honest opinion:
I liked it at first but the further it develops, it looses it's impression and becomes very stale for me


----------



## Pugg

*Rachmaninov*; Symphony 3 + The Bells


----------



## Xenakiboy

Beethoven - Piano Sonata 32 Op 111

Hopefully this leaves a better impression on me, the beginning reminds me of Chopin, which is a good thing.
Ever since I got familiar with the Grosso Fugue and was terrifically impressed, I've wanted to find the right works from his late period. Still only the ghost trio and Symphony 7 have impressed me, full stop.


----------



## Guest

An opera with many hair raising scenes.Today not the Kertesz but the first Boulez recording.


----------



## AClockworkOrange

​
My recent listening saw a return to Richard Strauss and Beethoven yesterday evening, before turning to the Symphonies of Edmund Rubbra this morning:

*Ludwig van Beethoven: Symphonies Nos. 1 & 2*
Karl Bohm & the Wiener Philharmoniker

I really enjoyed these performances a great deal, these pieces tend to be dismissed in Beethoven's cycle (along with the Fourth and Eighth) which is such a shame. The Wiener Philharmoniker performs wonderfully under Bohm's direction.

*Richard Strauss: Also Sprach Zarathustra, Tod und Verklärung, Der Rosenkavalier Waltz Suite*
Rudolf Kempe & the Staatskapelle Dresden

An incredible collection of performances by Rudolf Kempe and the Staatskapelle Dresden. I haven't heard Zarathustra for some time so it was refreshing to hear it again. 
*
Edmund Rubbra: Symphonies Nos. 5 & 6*
Richard Hickox & BBC National Orchestra of Wales

I am steadily working my way through Rubbra's Symphonies and both of these pieces are excellent. I have listened to these a number of times this morning and the playing matches the music in quality remarkably. Listening to the Cycle so far, I cannot understand how little attention Rubbra receives.


----------



## Guest

Xenakiboy said:


> Beethoven - Piano Sonata 32 Op 111
> 
> Hopefully this leaves a better impression on me, the beginning reminds me of Chopin, which is a good thing.
> Ever since I got familiar with the Grosso Fugue and was terrifically impressed, I've wanted to find the right works from his late period. Still only the ghost trio and Symphony 7 have impressed me, full stop.


There are many exciting pieces from the late Beethoven especially the late quartets.The Jewels are there but not everybody finds them.There is no other piece that comes near the "grosse fugue".The Grosse Fugue is unique and probably the least popular piece of Beethoven,I think it is to challenging even for the present listeners of today.Beethoven is great,greater then many people(in general) experience.The grosse fugue is a strong hint what Beethoven could have composed if he had lived a little longer.A new musically horizon,a new language to we can hear in the Bartok quartets.


----------



## Guest

The Beethoven and certainly the Strauss box are outstanding,happy hours.:tiphat:


----------



## Xenakiboy

Traverso said:


> An opera with many hair raising scenes.Today not the Kertesz but the first Boulez recording.


One of my all time favourites!!!!


----------



## Pugg

​*Herbert*

Serenade for Strings, Op. 12
Pieces (7) for Violoncello & String Orchestra
Pieces (3) for String Orchestra

Maximilian Hornung (cello)

Südwestdeutsches Kammerorchester Pforzheim, Sebastian Tewinkel


----------



## Pugg

Traverso said:


> An opera with many hair raising scenes.Today not the Kertesz but the first Boulez recording.


Give me the Kertez recording any day of the week, and I am a very big fan of Troyanos .


----------



## Xenakiboy

Traverso said:


> There are many exciting pieces from the late Beethoven especially the late quartets.The Jewels are there but not everybody finds them.There is no other piece that comes near the "grosse fugue".The Grosse Fugue is unique and probably the least popular piece of Beethoven,I think it is to challenging even for the present listeners of today.Beethoven is great,greater then many people(in general) experience.The grosse fugue is a strong hint what Beethoven could have composed if he had lived a little longer.A new musically horizon,a new language to we can hear in the Bartok quartets.


Very fascinating. The Grosso Fugue is the only Beethoven piece that I've had a wow moment with, and most likely will. The resemblance to Bartok's legendary string quartets is there but the Grosso Fugue is more majestic to me in tone, than Bartok's quartets (which are my favourite string quartet cycle). 
I like the ghost trio, it's got a bit of a mystical atmosphere. I like the 7th Symphony, though it has some dull points after the 2nd movement. The 32nd.piano Sonata is very good in the first movement. I have a guilty pleasure foe the first movement of the 5th Symphony, but I also find the rest of that symphony dull too. 
It's interesting to me also as a composer though because despite what I've just said, Bach and many Baroque composers, Wagner, Mahler and sometimes even Mendelssohn knock me out!! :tiphat:


----------



## Guest

Xenakiboy said:


> One of my all time favourites!!!!


This one in particular? I have heard short fragments of the recording Boulez made for Deutsche Grammophon but I liked the older one more.


----------



## Xenakiboy

Traverso said:


> This one in particular? I have heard short fragments of the recording Boulez made for Deutsche Grammophon but I liked the older one more.


Bluebeard's Castle! One of my favourite works and obviously favourite opera too. This Bartok work has meant the world to me and still does, it resonates.deeply with me. And I've overplayed that one too, I could recall the whole thing from memory!! :lol:


----------



## jim prideaux

AClockworkOrange said:


> View attachment 86857
> View attachment 86858
> View attachment 86859​
> Edmund Rubbra: Symphonies Nos. 5 & 6[/B]
> Richard Hickox & BBC National Orchestra of Wales
> 
> I am steadily working my way through Rubbra's Symphonies and both of these pieces are excellent. I have listened to these a number of times this morning and the playing matches the music in quality remarkably. Listening to the Cycle so far, I cannot understand how little attention Rubbra receives.


Could not agree with you more regarding Rubbra-have not heard all the symphonies but the four I have have been particularly impressive!


----------



## Guest

Xenakiboy said:


> Very fascinating. The Grosso Fugue is the only Beethoven piece that I've had a wow moment with, and most likely will. The resemblance to Bartok's legendary string quartets is there but the Grosso Fugue is more majestic to me in tone, than Bartok's quartets (which are my favourite string quartet cycle).
> I like the ghost trio, it's got a bit of a mystical atmosphere. I like the 7th Symphony, though it has some dull points after the 2nd movement. The 32nd.piano Sonata is very good in the first movement. I have a guilty pleasure foe the first movement of the 5th Symphony, but I also find the rest of that symphony dull too.
> It's interesting to me also as a composer though because despite what I've just said, Bach and many Baroque composers, Wagner, Mahler and sometimes even Mendelssohn knock me out!! :tiphat:


Even the dull moments in (for example)the 7th have a a function of holding the piece together.I think Beethoven Always overstreched his abilities at that stage ,like Custer going to the west .:lol:
I hope that I made myself clear.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mozart; Arias.*
Kathleen Battle .


----------



## Vasks

_The turntable got some action today_


----------



## Pugg

​
*Grieg*iano Concerto in A minor, Op. 16

*Moszkowsk*iiano Concerto in E major, Op. 59

_Joseph Moog_ (piano)

Deutsche Radio Philharmonie Saarbrucken Kaiserslautern, Nicholas Milton


----------



## bejart

Haydn: Symphony No.38 in A Major

Trevor Pinnock conducting the English Consort


----------



## Vronsky

*Rameau: Complete Harpsichord (Ross) | Beethoven: Piano Concerto No.4 (Tomšič/Nanut)*










Jean-Philippe Rameau: Intégrale Des Oeuvres Pour Clavecin Par Scott Ross Au Château D'Assas (CD 2)
Pièces De Clavecin (1724)
Nouvelles Suites De Pièces De Clavecin (1728)
Scott Ross










Ludwig van Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 4
Dubravka Tomšič *·* Anton Nanut *·* Ljubljana Symphony Orchestra


----------



## Orfeo

*Plus, *

*Hugo Alfven*
Symphony no. III in E major, op. 23.
-The Royal Stockholm Philharmonic/Neemi Jarvi.

*Flor Alpaerts*
Capriccio-Luim, Pallieter, & Summer Idyll.
-The Flemish Radio Orchestra/Michel Tabachnik.

*Oskar Lindberg*
Symphonic Poem "From the Great Forests."
-The Swedish Philharmonic/Stig Westerberg.


----------



## Pugg

​*Pacini: Maria Regina d'Inghilterra
*
_Bruce Ford, Nelly Miricioiu, _Jose Fardiha, Mary Plazas, Alastair Miles, Susan Bickley, Benjamin Bland

Philharmonia Orchestra, Geoffrey Mitchell Choir, David Parry.


----------



## Scopitone

Schoenberg this morning, beginning with the delightful Ms. Hahn.

Last night, David Oistrakh and the Shostakovich concerto.










First Oistrakh I have heard, and it was superb.


----------



## bejart

Pierre Vachon (1738-1803): String Quartet in C Minor, Op.11, No.6

Paris String Trio with Edouard Popa on 2nd violin: Charles Frey, violn -- Michel Michalakakos, viola -- Jean Grout, cello


----------



## Scopitone

My Schoenberg morning continues! Now on to the SQ No 2, a different recording than last night. (I think the one I played last night was Boulez.)


----------



## Scopitone

bejart said:


> Pierre Vachon


Pierre Cow

tee-hee


----------



## KirbyH

There's been a lot of swooning around here lately:





















Way back when I was still in high school, I first came to Khachaturian via a Decca twofer featuring the Piano Concerto with Alicia de La Rocha (spelling?) and the composer himself leading the Second Symphony with the Vienna Phil. Here I listened to the latter in the suite from Spartacus, which as I understand was specially put together by the composer for his appearances in Vienna. I'd say that it's still the best in a crowded field. This is the same Vienna Phil that was recording the Ring under Solti, that glorious clutch of Strauss, Beethoven, and Holst under Karajan, and in generall just making a glorious sound. The high point - and it's a considerable one - is definitely the Adagio of Spartacus and Phrygia, not just compositionally for Khachaturian but for this set. It's _glorious._ Decca's recorded sound is of the best sort of vintage, and it shows. Just as good is the suite from Gayaneh, even if it pales in fame next to Spartacus.

I've had the good fortune to perform both of Holst's Suites for Band - and so far, those have been my only encounters with them in the real world. On disc, Frederick Fennell is still the one to beat. I have both versions from him, on Mercury and Telarc - the Telarc recording is by far superior. However fine the Eastman Wind Ensemble may be, I find the Cleveland Symphonic Winds to be far more enjoyable to listen to. The advantage? It's the Cleveland Orchestra wind section augmented by the necessary forces for this music. You can't get much better than that. Telarc's sonics have a lot more presence than Mercury's, as good as the latter's were for the time. This is one of those documents that you could hold onto forever without worry.

Forever will I beat the drum for Swan Lake. I adore its swooping melodies, fine orchestration, the inspiration that pours from every bar - for such an early work, it shows a great deal of capability. Dutoit and his Montreal Symphony are in perfect sync at every turn and even without dancers this set works extremely well in presenting this work. To boot, it's a model of sonic splendor - there's no need to deny yourself these little pieces of Nirvana.


----------



## Arsakes

F. Schubert:

Symphonies No. 8, 9 and 10

A. Bruckner: 

Symphonies No. 1-4


----------



## Mahlerian

Scopitone said:


> Pierre Cow
> 
> tee-hee


You mean Rock Cow?


----------



## pmsummer

POUR LA VIOLLE ET LE THÉORBE
*Marin Marais*
Hille Perl - viola da gamba
Lee Santana - Théorbe
_
Deutsche Harmonia Mundi_


----------



## Scopitone

Mahlerian said:


> You mean Rock Cow?


See, when you translate both words, it sounds badass. When I only translate one word, it sounds goofy. :lol:

Schoenberg continues. This time a bit longer on one album, a 2-disc set that begins with the CHamber Symphony No 1.

_Klemperer Conducts Schoenberg_


----------



## bejart

John Field (1782-1837): Piano Concerto No.4 in E Flat

Janos Furst leading the New Irish Chamber Orchestra -- John O'Conor, piano


----------



## elgar's ghost

Final part of Berg today - the composer's own 1935 arrangement of the second movement of his Chamber Concerto makes for a very interesting listen but obviously it's the two other works which provide a wonderful, if sadly premature, climax to his career.

Adagio from the Chamber Concerto [arr. for violin, clarinet and piano] (1923-35 - arr. 1935), Violin Concerto (1935), _Lulu_ - opera in three acts (1928-35 - editing/completion of orchestration of Act III by F. Cerha by 1974):


----------



## millionrainbows

Xenakiboy said:


> Pierre Boulez - Notations for Orchestra
> 
> So so good!! Woah! The piano version was very good but this takes the cake


Yes, and Gielen does a great job of conducting. What do you think of the Mahler?


----------



## millionrainbows

Xenakiboy said:


> Currently listening to Lutoslawski's Cello Concerto.
> Very distinctive sound!


Yes, I like Lutoslawski. I like the cover art as well.


----------



## millionrainbows

Taggart said:


> Music with spirit and great pluck! Excellent.


Yes, great pluck!


----------



## millionrainbows

Xenakiboy said:


> Currently listening to Vermeulen Symphony no 2. I still love it, a brilliant and relatively unknown masterpiece of a symphony. It's essentially the gap between Stravinsky and Varese!


 Yes, and for vinyl, it sounds like a good pressing.


----------



## millionrainbows

Xenakiboy said:


> Bluebeard's Castle! One of my favourite works and obviously favourite opera too. This Bartok work has meant the world to me and still does, it resonates.deeply with me. And I've overplayed that one too, I could recall the whole thing from memory!! :lol:


If you're worried about overplay, just get it on CD (or transfer it).


----------



## Conglomerate




----------



## millionrainbows

Roger Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951), Juilliard Quartet. In the third movement, at 6:09, there is a cough.



I'm listening more 'intelligently' to Sessions now; I'm listening for thematic elements. Still, there is much mystery and challenge here. Strange harmonic coincidences are just that: sonorities with no other reason to exist, except as strange harmonies. Am I right or wrong? My ears agree with my brain, so far: it's not tonal, yet, according to the liner notes, it is 'verging' on serialism. The strange harmonies seem to be a nod to Schoenberg, as they are dense and rich, sumptuous dissonances, and the forms are classical: according to the liner notes, a double fugue, a quasi-sonata form (without a development section), a theme and five variations, a scherzo and a trio, and a summary.

Yes, this sounds lyrical, conservative, and downright Romantic compared to the Milton Babbitt. Just goes to show you that there is variation and flexibility in serialism…_if_ this is serialism. If it's not, then…I'm just whistling tone-rows in the dark. Or are those scales? No, not the ones over my eyes...


----------



## Mahlerian

millionrainbows said:


> I'm listening more 'intelligently' to Sessions now; I'm listening for thematic elements. Still, there is much mystery and challenge here. Strange harmonic coincidences are just that: sonorities with no other reason to exist, except as strange harmonies. Am I right or wrong? My ears agree with my brain, so far: it's not tonal, yet, according to the liner notes, it is 'verging' on serialism. The strange harmonies seem to be a nod to Schoenberg, as they are dense and rich, sumptuous dissonances, and the forms are classical: according to the liner notes, a double fugue, a quasi-sonata form (without a development section), a theme and five variations, a scherzo and a trio, and a summary.
> 
> Yes, this sounds lyrical, conservative, and downright Romantic compared to the Milton Babbitt. Just goes to show you that there is variation and flexibility in serialism…_if_ this is serialism. If it's not, then…I'm just whistling tone-rows in the dark. Or are those scales? No, not the ones over my eyes...


Sessions was not yet writing with the 12-tone method, though he was using tone rows as thematic material even as far back as the Second Symphony. The jump into his own personal adaptation of the method would come with the following work, the Sonata for Solo Violin.

Why should we look at Schoenberg's harmonies as strange now, 100 years later? We don't hear about how strange the harmonies of Mahler, Debussy, or Strauss are (and they surely are!). Schoenberg's music is nothing more than an extension of the same.


----------



## Haydn man

If you are not familiar with John Field then I urge you to try the Nocturnes
Excellent recording


----------



## Conglomerate




----------



## Blancrocher

Sibelius: Symphonies 2 and 5 (Karajan)


----------



## DavidA

Beethoven Missa Solemnis 

Karajan with BPO and four super soloists - Janowitz, Ludwig, Wunderlich and Berry


----------



## Scopitone

Finished the 1951 Karajan _Die Walkure Act 3_. So, so good.

Now giving this _Pelleas und Melisande_ a go.And all the good stuff that comes after it.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Bruckner, Symphony No. 8*

This must be a Karajan day around here.


----------



## Xenakiboy

Mahlerian said:


> Sessions was not yet writing with the 12-tone method, though he was using tone rows as thematic material even as far back as the Second Symphony. The jump into his own personal adaptation of the method would come with the following work, the Sonata for Solo Violin.
> 
> Why should we look at Schoenberg's harmonies as strange now, 100 years later? We don't hear about how strange the harmonies of Mahler, Debussy, or Strauss are (and they surely are!). Schoenberg's music is nothing more than an extension of the same.


100% Agree. Schoenberg doesn't deserve the demeaning attitude people have towards him


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Palestrina, Missa Sicut lilium*

The Tallis Scholars are great singing Palestrina.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

*Mendelssohn
Symphony No. 2 in B flat major ("Lobgesang"), Op. 52*
Norine Burgess, Michaela Kaune (sopranos), Christoph Genz (tenor); Gächinger Kantorei Stuttgart
Stuttgart Bach Collegium, Helmuth Rilling [Haenssler, 1998]

A belated Saturday symphony audition; I rather liked it. The choral writing is very good.


----------



## Guest

Started with No.2 today (he chose to open with it)--wow--he really lets loose in the tempestuous parts and plays the quiet ones so beautifully. Great sound, too.










I need to give a shout out to Presto Classical in the UK. I ordered this CD set a few weeks ago, but somehow the name of my street got omitted in the mailing address, so it was returned to them. As soon as it arrived, they sent me another copy and did not charge me for the second shipping amount. A class act.


----------



## pmsummer

THE LAST SLEEP OF THE VIRGIN
_A Veneration for String Quartet and Handbells_
THE HIDDEN TREASURE
*John Tavener*
SUMMA, FRATRES
*Arvo Pärt*
Chilingirian Quartet
_
Virgin Classics_


----------



## KenOC

Steve Reich: Mallet Quartet from 2009. So Percussion.


----------



## Torkelburger

*Peter I Tchaikovsky* _Symphony No. 6 (Pathetique)_
Herbert von Karajan, Vienna Philharmonic Orchestra


----------



## Scopitone

Scopitone said:


> Now giving this _Pelleas und Melisande_ a go.And all the good stuff that comes after it.


The _Pelleas _was terrific. I loved the last few parts, which were epic and dissonant and beautiful. Enormous and tiny. This one's going to reward multiple plays, for sure.

There's a gorgeous clarinet moment in one of the last sections (55, I think). Or maybe it was oboe, but I am pretty sure it's clarinet.

Now playing: Kirsten Flagstad, *Wagner: Scenes & Arias*


----------



## Balthazar

*Biber ~ The Rosary Sonatas*

Rachel Podger on violin.


----------



## starthrower

Bought this a couple of years ago, so I finally opened it up for a listen.










No.4 I had heard excerpts on the Exploring Music show, and it's just like I remembered. Exuberance personified!


----------



## Mahlerian

Monteverdi: Selva Morale e Spirituale (Disc 2)
Cantus Cölln, dir. Junghänel









Chantilly Codex - Figures of Harmony Disc 3: En Doulz Chastel de Pavie
Ferrara Ensemble, dir. Young









Messiaen: Quartet for the End of Time, Theme and Variations
Wolfgang Meyer, Christoph Poppen, Manuel Fischer-Dieskau, Yvonne Loriod


----------



## Xenakiboy

George Crumb - Star-child 

I'm still feeling excited about this discovery, it's an Under-appreciated masterpiece!
I'm listening to it with a coffee (yes, again) and relaxing early morning. This is such a fun piece!!


----------



## Xenakiboy

Mahlerian said:


> Monteverdi: Selva Morale e Spirituale (Disc 2)
> Cantus Cölln, dir. Junghänel
> 
> Chantilly Codex - En Doulz Chastel de Pavie
> Ferrara Ensemble, dir. Young
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Messiaen: Quartet for the End of Time, Theme and Variations
> Wolfgang Meyer, Christoph Poppen, Manuel Fischer-Dieskau, Yvonne Loriod


That's the spirit!! :tiphat:

I've been meaning to put the Turangalila on myself but keep getting distracted by awesome new discoveries. I'm wondering how it'll stand up after not hearing it in about three months? 
:tiphat:


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Guerrero, Battle Mass*


----------



## Xenakiboy

Also, Quartet For The End Of Time is still one of my favourite chamber works of all time. It gets me every single time, should put that on again. Alongside Pierrot Lunaire, Bartok and Xenakis, it had a *HUGE* impact on me when I was younger! Like those, I have a strong passion and my heart beats thinking about it.


----------



## Xenakiboy

Schoenberg Op 11 Drei Klavierstucke 

Still one of the most beautiful and emotive piano pieces I've ever heard. Alongside Bartok and Scriabin's piano music for sure!!


----------



## Guest

Messiaen

Quatuor pour la fin du Temps
Chronochromie

Gruenberg, de Peyer, Pleeth, Beroff

BBC Symphony Orchestra, Dorati


----------



## Scopitone

Next up (I have one more Flagstad number to go), inspired by Xenakiboy's comments:










*Berg: Piano Sonata, Op. 1; 
Schoenberg: Three Piano Pieces, Op. 11 *
Glenn Gould

There's also a Sonata by Krenek on the album, but I figure about 30 minutes of piano music is going to be enough for me.

Fantastic album cover!


----------



## Xenakiboy

dogen said:


> Messiaen
> 
> Quatuor pour la fin du Temps
> Chronochromie
> 
> Gruenberg, de Peyer, Pleeth, Beroff
> 
> BBC Symphony Orchestra, Dorati
> 
> View attachment 86876


You make me want to put on that Quartet so bad now!!! 

:lol:


----------



## Xenakiboy

After Schoenberg's Op 11, I put this ****ing AWESOME set of works!! Quadrivium is so so good!! I love it! :kiss:


----------



## bejart

JCF Bach (1732-1782): Flute Sonata No.2 in G Major

Accademia Farnese: Claudio Ferrarini, flute -- Simonetta Bassino, cello -- Terrell Stone, tiorba -- Francesco Tasini, harpsichord


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Xenakiboy

This masterpiece which had a strong impact and impression on me in my teens and still!!


----------



## Xenakiboy

Xenakiboy said:


> This masterpiece which had a strong impact and impression on me in my teens and still!!


Yet another commentary, that ending is so beautifully to me, doesn't compare. I've read articles saying of it being depressing but since I heard it years ago, I've never gotten that impression. It's certainly an emotional ending though and it gets me in the heart! :angel:


----------



## Mahlerian

Xenakiboy said:


> Yet another commentary, that ending is so beautifully to me, doesn't compare. I've read articles saying of it being depressing but since I heard it years ago, I've never gotten that impression. It's certainly an emotional ending though and it gets me in the heart! :angel:


I don't think that "depressing" was Messiaen's intent. His music is usually very straightforwardly optimistic in character.


----------



## pmsummer

A CHOICE COLLECTION
_Music of Purcell's London_
*Matthew Locke, Nicola Matteis, Thomas Baltzar, John Weldon, John Blow, Henry Butler, John Banister (the elder), Anonymous*
Palladian Ensemble
_
Honest / Linn Records_


----------



## Xenakiboy

Mahlerian said:


> I don't think that "depressing" was Messiaen's intent. His music is usually very straightforwardly optimistic in character.


I will assume it's critics that aren't familiar with Messiaen's musical language or aesthetic, it's a beautiful and quite uplifting quartet, by the end. Also I make a few parallels with Bartok at times, who I also don't find depressing either.


----------



## pmsummer

Xenakiboy said:


> This masterpiece which had a strong impact and impression on me in my teens and still!!


Powerful piece. The 3rd Movement was played by a friend of mine for a mutual friend's funeral. Pardon the poor quality (recording).


----------



## DiesIraeCX

Post #1955 - Composition from 1955

*Bruno Maderna*: _Quartetto per archi in due tempi_ (Arditti Quartet)


----------



## Pugg

​
Beethoven:
Moonlight "Op.27-2 in C sharp minor Piano Sonata No. 14"
Pathetique "Op.13 Piano Sonata No. 8 in C minor"


----------



## Pugg

​
*BRAHMS*: Viola Sonatas / Barenboim


----------



## Pugg

starthrower said:


> Bought this a couple of years ago, so I finally opened it up for a listen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No.4 I had heard excerpts on the Exploring Music show, and it's just like I remembered. Exuberance personified!


Did you have to unwrap it first?


----------



## KirbyH

Two French symphonies to cap off this last day before I go on my (well-deserved, trust me) vacation:















For the longest time I've loved the grand cacophony of Saint-Saens Organ Symphony. I first heard it on an old BBC Music Magazine disc, then came to it via Edo de Waart/Rotterdam Philharmonic, and now we come to Big Jim and the tail-end Karajan era Berlin Philharmonic. I'll go ahead and say it - this one beats the pants off both previously mentioned recordings. This isn't hard music to make exciting - just be vigorous, give it oomph, and make sure the organ can cut loose. All three requirements are well met here, and for those occasions when I actively want to hear this stereo shaker, well...

A totally new work to me - Vincent D'Indy's Symphony On A French Mountain Air. This is one of those that has me smiling for no other reason that it's so unashamedly beautiful and happy. I love the dreamy, post-Franckian harmonics, the swoony melody, the piano constantly darting in and out of the texture. Parts of it sound like proto-Rachmaninov, others like Debussy before he was Debussy. Speaking for my ears, I'm tickled pink to add another favorite to the list. I love French orchestral music from this era to no small extent - and the meaty bass clarinet solos that pop in and out of the music are enough to make me want to study the work further. Now that's good stuff.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Renée Fleming : Dark Hope.*
For the horrible times in this world.


----------



## Pugg

​
Mozart - String Quartet No.2; Clarinet Quintet


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mozart: Arias.*
Peter Schreier/ Otmar Suitner.


----------



## Pugg

Next on:

​
*Verdi: Oberto*

*Viorica Cortez* (vocals), Umberto Grilli (vocals), Simon Estes (vocals), Maria Grazia Piolatto (vocals), Angeles Gulin (vocals), Zoltan Pesko

Orchestra e Coro del Teatro Comunale di Bologna, Zoltan Pesko


----------



## Xenakiboy

My listening for tonight:
Xenakis - In Memoriam Witold Lutoslawski 
Scelsi - Piano Sonata 3
Boulez - Notations for Orchestra 
Messiaen - Turangalila Symphony (as I said I've been needing to put this on again for a while!)
Bach - A Musical Offering (Or the violin Partitas, I'll see when I get there!)

:cheers:


----------



## bioluminescentsquid

Bach - Musikalisches Opfer


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Fernando Sor op. 48 "6 pieces" and it was me playing guitar (prima vista).


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mozart; Piano concerto's 14/15/16
Murray Perahia *


----------



## Pugg

Next on:

​
*Stamitz*,

Symphony in D minor, Op. 15 No. 3 (Kai 24)
Symphony in E flat major (Kai 38)
Symphony in E minor, Op. 15 No. 2 (Kai 23)
Symphony in F major 'La Chasse' (Kai 34)

L'arte del mondo, Werner Ehrhardt


----------



## bejart

Dietrich Buxtehude (1637-1707): Trio Sonata in B Flat, Op.1, No.4

Ensemble Baroque de Limoges: Gilles Colliard, violin -- Christophe Coin, viol -- Jan Willem Jansen, harpsichord


----------



## Vronsky

*Rameau: Complete Harpsichord CD3 (Ross) | Berlioz: Messe Solennelle (Gardiner)*










Jean-Philippe Rameau: Intégrale Des Oeuvres Pour Clavecin Par Scott Ross Au Château D'Assas (CD 3)
Nouvelles Suites De Pièces De Clavecin (1728)
Pièces De Clavecin En Concerts (1741)
Scott Ross










Hector Berlioz: Messe Solennelle
Orchestre Rèvolutionnaire et Romantique *·* Monteverdi Choir *·* Sir John Eliot Gardiner *·* Donna Brown *·* Gilles Cachemaille *·* Jean-Luc Viala


----------



## Pugg

​
*Chopin; Nocturnes*. ( disc 2)
Daniel Barenboim


----------



## Vasks

_I once met the composer and a few years later the performer of this record I listened to today_


----------



## Pugg

​
*Schumann; Symphony no 3*
Riccardo Muti conducting


----------



## Heliogabo

I was listening Aura, by Bruno Maderna, but my wife was not able to bear it. So, I changed to this (no complaints about my listening interruptus):










Jordi Savall plays lyra-viol and bass viol in "Lessons For The Lyra-Violl"


----------



## shadowdancer

Smetana, String Quartet in E Minor "From my life"


----------



## Pugg

_
_​
*Bach, J S: St John Passion, BWV245*

Peter Schreier (Tenor), Robert Holl (Bass), Roberta Alexander (Soprano), Marjana Lipovsek (Mezzo-Soprano), Olaf Bär (Baritone), Rundfunkchor Leipzig (Chorus), Marjana Lipovsek (Contralto), Andrea Ihle (Soprano), Egbert Junghanns (Bass), Ekkehard Wagner (Tenor), Andreas Scheibner (Baritone)

Staatskapelle Dresden, Rundfunkchor Leipzig, Peter Schreier


----------



## Jos

You can find the most amazing things in the most run-down thrift stores.
In the 50 cents crates : Mitsuko Uchida plays 2 piano sonatas (330 & 333) by Mozart.
Brand new Philips "digital classics" , recorded in 1984

Now playing. Wonderful, just wonderful


----------



## SixFootScowl

Symphony #8:


----------



## Ginger

Mahler's 1st Symphony with Mariss Jansons and Bayerisches Rundfunk Orchester


----------



## millionrainbows

Messiaen: Et Exspecto, Groupe Instrumental a Percussion de Strasbourg, Boulez. This is the best version out there, in my opinion, because I imprinted on this one. The vinyl looked like this:

 and the CD :

I remember when I first heard it in 1971, it reminded me of Frank Zappa, because of the exotic percussion, gongs, mallet instruments, and strange declamatory horns. Today, it still sounds bizarre and creepy.

HEY! And it's perfect for the current zombie craze!


----------



## Scopitone

It's already 1pm, and except for some classical radio in the truck (for about 10 min), I haven't played any music yet today. D'oh!

Sticking with my 2nd Vienna theme this week, I am starting the afternoon off with some Berg. (and maybe will stream the Stravinsky and Bartok concertos after, just for kicks)


----------



## Blancrocher

Rachmaninov: Symphony 2 (Rozhdestvensky), Piano Sonatas 1&2, etc. (Rodriguez)


----------



## Scopitone

*Miah Persson
Portraits: Songs by Clara & Robert Schumann*

Last night before bed, I listened to this one. I am just starting to explore lieder. Can't say how awesome this one was compared to other interpretations, but I thought her voice was lovely. I look forward to listening to more from Ms Persson.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Tchaikovsky, Symphony No. 5*

This is Tchaikovsky with all the emo.


----------



## Torkelburger

*Arthur Berger* _The Complete Orchestral Music_ (New World Records)
_Ideas of Order_
_Perspectives II_
_Serenade Concertante_
_Prelude, Aria, and Waltz_
_Polyphony_
Gil Rose, Boston Modern Orchestra Project


----------



## Scopitone

Purty Women with Purty Voices singing Purty Songs makes me happy.


----------



## Balthazar

*Ives ~ Piano Sonata No. 2, "Concord"*

*Barber ~ Piano Sonata*

Marc-André Hamelin at the piano.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Haydn, Symphonies Nos. 13 through 16*


----------



## Mahlerian

Prokofiev: Symphony No. 5 in B-flat, Scythian Suite
Bergen Philharmonic Orchestra, cond. Litton


----------



## Guest

Balthazar said:


> *Ives ~ Piano Sonata No. 2, "Concord"*
> 
> *Barber ~ Piano Sonata*
> 
> Marc-André Hamelin at the piano.


I too have this very excellent disc.


----------



## Scopitone

Mahler: Symphony No. 2
Bernard Haitink / Miah Persson / Christianne Stotijn / Chicago Symphony Orchestra


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Debussy, Preludes.*

Krystian Zimerman


----------



## starthrower

Disc 13 Brahms/Wagner/Strauss/Elgar

I'm blown away by Wagner's Wesendonck Lieder. Sublime!


----------



## Xenakiboy

Kagel's Die Stucke Der windrose (again), because I can't resist the pleasure!


----------



## Xenakiboy

Kagel is almost over and straight after I'm putting on Tallis' Spem In Alium 
And Christopher Tye's Dum Transisset

Feeling like some Renaissance music now! :tiphat:


----------



## millionrainbows

My favorite Ives' Concord: slower than Hamelin; perhaps clearer. However, I have not heard Ralph Kirkpatrick's in years. I can hardly wait to get it again, this time on CD.
















​


----------



## Scopitone

I have about 15 min left of the Mahler 2nd. 

Then I am going to fix some dinner and watch AMADEUS.


----------



## millionrainbows

Xenakiboy said:


> Kagel's Die Stucke Der windrose (again), because I can't resist the pleasure!


If you keep going like this with Kagel, before you know it you'll need a bagel!


----------



## millionrainbows

Scopitone said:


> I have about 15 min left of the Mahler 2nd.
> 
> Then I am going to fix some dinner and watch AMADEUS.


I'll be there as soon as I can.


----------



## Scopitone

millionrainbows said:


> I'll be there as soon as I can.


Do it!

:cheers: :clap:


----------



## Xenakiboy

millionrainbows said:


> If you keep going like this with Kagel, before you know it you'll need a bagel!


Well it is irresistible! :lol:

"we're gonna need a bigger boat"


----------



## Xenakiboy

Just finished listening to the awesome Christopher Tye piece, now onto this lovely piano cycle!


----------



## pmsummer

SONGS OF MYSELF
*Oswald von Wolkenstein*
Andreas Scholl - counter tenor
Shield of Harmony - ensemble
_
Harmonia Mundi_


----------



## opus55

Verdi: I Masnadieri










Starts like a Cello concerto


----------



## bejart

Leopold Hofmann (1738-1793): Symphony in F Major, Badley F2

Nicholas Ward leading the Northern Chamber Orchestra


----------



## Pugg

​
*Chopin:*
Hero "Polonaise No. 6 in A major, Op.53
"Op.62-1 No. 17 in B flat major Nocturne"
"Op.49 Fantasie in F minor"
"Op.25-11 A minor Etude No. 23"
"Op.10-3 Etude No. 3 in E flat major,"
"A major Op.47"
"Waltz in C sharp minor, Op.64-2 No. 7"
"Op.39 No. 3 in C sharp minor Scherzo"


----------



## Pugg

Florestan said:


> Symphony #8:


Don't keep us in suspense any longer.....


----------



## Pugg

opus55 said:


> Verdi: I Masnadieri
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Starts like a Cello concerto


Bergonzi outshines even the soprano.


----------



## starthrower

Wozzeck

Exciting performances, but the way the vocals come across on this recording is very obnoxious. Sounds like they're screaming in your ears.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mozart; Concert arias.
Kiri Te Kanwa*


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mahler: Symphony No. 2 'Resurrection'
*
_Isobel Buchanan (soprano), Mira Zakai (contralto)_

Chicago Symphony Chorus, Chicago Symphony Orchestra,_Sir Georg Solti_


----------



## SixFootScowl

Re my first listen to Mahler Symphony 8:


Pugg said:


> Don't keep us in suspense any longer.....


Well I have listened a couple of times today and must admit this one is not coming as easily as the others I have heard (1,3,5,7). It may be in part that choral symphonies take a bit more to get into. I had that problem with Mendelssohn Symphony #2 also.


----------



## Pugg

Florestan said:


> Re my first listen to Mahler Symphony 8:
> 
> Well I have listened a couple of times today and must admit this one is not coming as easily as the others I have heard (1,3,5,7). It may be in part that choral symphonies take a bit more to get into. I had that problem with Mendelssohn Symphony #2 also.


We never promised you a easy ride
However...... the end, with the organ and all the voices, breathtaking don't you think?


----------



## Xenakiboy

Beethoven's Op 111, piano Sonata 32

I think I do like this one, the similarities with Chopin make it easier to enjoy.


----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## Guest

Rachmaninoff's 3rd with Lazar Berman and Bernstein conducting the NYP in a live concert from 1977. Needless to say, it is electrifying, and Berman's first movement cadenza (the "big" one) is positively volcanic! I downloaded the YT audio and converted it to an MP3 to play in my car. Despite all that, it sounds pretty good! It's from a huge box set. I wish they would release this performance separately.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Hérold*:
Piano Concerto No. 2 in E flat
Piano Concerto No. 3 in A
Piano Concerto No. 4 in E minor

_Jean-Frédéric Neuburge_r (piano)

Sinfonia Varsovia, Hervé Niquet


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Xenakiboy

Schoenberg - Erwartung (off the Boulez box set)

Haven't actually listened to this one much before, it has a certain mood, I can hear why it's played alongside Bartok's Bluebeard's Castle often!


----------



## Pugg

​
*Beethoven*:Missa Solemnis in D major, Op. 123

Edith Wiens (soprano), Janice Taylor (mezzo), John Aler (tenor), Tom Krause (baritone)

*Mozart*:Mass in C minor, K427 'Great'

Sylvia McNair (soprano), Delores Ziegler (soprano), John Aler (tenor), William Stone (baritone)

Atlanta Symphony Orchestra, Robert Shaw


----------



## Xenakiboy

This fine selection once again!


----------



## Xenakiboy

Have to do it again, Bruno Maderna's Oboe Concerto No 3

So ***ing tasty music, love it! :trp:


----------



## jim prideaux

Mozart 40th and 41st Symphonies performed by Mackerras and the Prague Chamber Orch.


----------



## Xenakiboy

Putting this cycle on tonight out of love and respect for this man's music


----------



## Pugg

​
*Tchaikovsky:*
Fantasia "Romeo and Juliet" (January 28, 1957 New York, St. George Hotel),
"Capriccio Italien" (February 16, 1960 New York, St. George Hotel),
"Francesca da Rimini" (New York October 31, 1960),
"Marche Slave" (January 21, 1963 New York, Philharmonic Hall)
New York Philharmonic


----------



## Pugg

​Disc 1

*Debussy* ; Images book 1

Youri Egorov


----------



## bejart

Francois Couperin (1668-1733): Concert Instrumental Sous le Titre D'Apotheose Compose a la memoire immortelle de l'incomparable Monsieur de Lully

Jed Wentz leading Musica ad Rhenum


----------



## Pugg

​
*Schubert*:String Quintet in C major, D956
Gautier Capuçon (cello)

Die Gotter Griechenlands D677 (Schiller)
arranged for string quartet and double bass
Matthias Goerne (baritone) & Laurene Durantel (double-bass)

Der Tod und das Mädchen, D531
arranged for string quartet and double bass

Matthias Goerne (baritone) & Laurene Durantel (double-bass)
Der Jungling und der Tod, D545 (Spaun)
arranged for string quartet and double bass

Matthias Goerne (baritone) & Laurene Durantel (double-bass)

Atys D585
arranged for string quartet and double bass
Matthias Goerne (baritone) & Laurene Durantel (double-bass)

Der liebliche Stern, D861 (Schulze)
arranged for string quartet and double bass

Matthias Goerne (baritone) & Laurene Durantel (double-bass)

Quatuor Ebène


----------



## Pugg

​
_Berg_:Lyric Suite - for soprano and string quartet

_Wellesz_:Sonnets For Elizabeth Barrett Browning, Op. 52

_Zeisl:_Komm, süsser Tod

arranged for soprano and string quartet by J. Peter Koene

*Renée Fleming* (soprano)

Emerson String Quartet


----------



## Vasks

_LPs_

*Creston - Dance Overture (Antonini/CRI)
Persichetti - String Quartet #2 (New Arts Qrt/ASU)
Piston - Symphony #5 (Whitney/Louisville)*


----------



## Mahlerian

Rautavaara: Cantus Arcticus
Leipzig Radio Symphony, cond. Pommer





RIP to a unique composer. Even if his music never quite appealed to me, he did forge a personal style that reached many others.


----------



## juliante

Just finished a 7 hour walk along the vast and rugged Pembrokeshire coastline. Listened to quite a bit in between enjoying the sound of the wind and seagulls. Perhaps unsurprisingly, Sibelius 2 hit the spot in a big way.


----------



## Torkelburger

*Felix Mendelssohn* _Songs Without Words (Complete Set)_
Rena Kyriakou, piano


----------



## Pugg

​
*Puccini: Il Trittico*

_Il tabarro_

Ingvar Wixell (Michele), Plácido Domingo (Luigi), Renata Scotto (Giorgetta), Gillian Knight (La Frugola), Michel Sénéchal (Il Tinca), Dennis Wicks (Il Talpa), John Treleaven (Venditore di canzonette), Yvonne Kenny, Peter Jeffes (Due Amanti)

_Suor Angelica_

Renata Scotto (Suor Angelica), Marilyn Horne (La Zia Principessa), Ileana Cotrubas (Suor Genovieffa), Gillian Knight (La Zelatrice), Ann Howard (La Maestra delle novizie), Patricia Payne (La Badessa)

_Gianni Schicchi_

Tito Gobbi (Gianni Schicchi), Ileana Cotrubas (Lauretta), Anna di Stasio (Zita), Plácido Domingo (Rinuccio), Scilly Fortunato (Nella), Florindo Andreolli (Gherardo), Alvaro Domingo (Gherardino), Alfredo Mariotti (Betto di Signa), Giancarlo Luccardi (Simone), Carlo Del Bosco (Marco), Stefania Malagù (Ciesca), Leo Pudis (Spinelloccio)

Ambrosian Opera Chorus, New Philharmonia Orchestra & London Symphony Orchestra, Lorin Maazel


----------



## starthrower

Continuing on my romantic music binge. Sorry about the tiny image. That's all I could find. This is a late 70s recording of the original 1863 version conducted by Georges Pretre. Although the 1961 Gedda recording conducted by Dervaux may be the vintage recording to listen to?


----------



## SixFootScowl




----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 2000.


----------



## opus55

Sibelius: Symphony No. 4










Beethoven: Symphony No. 7










Vänskä morning.


----------



## Retyc

Exploring Holmboe's string quartets...









And I've been comparing different recordings(Hagen, Emerson, Takàcs) of the Bartók Quartets for the last few days... (the Takàcs recording have been my "daily driver" for the last few months...)


----------



## starthrower

I was bored out of my mind on the first go round a couple of months back, but I'm enjoying them a bit more this time.


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1972 - '74.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

I believe this should be regarded as a masterpiece


----------



## Dr Johnson

starthrower said:


> I was bored out of my mind on the first go round a couple of months back, but I'm enjoying them a bit more this time.


I found them less than engaging a few years ago, but unlike you, I didn't persist.


----------



## deprofundis

Im lisening to the mighty harmonies and rich vocal sound of Ars Antiqua de Paris and there rendtion of *Pierre De La Rue* :_Mass of the seven sorrows of the blessed virgin_ on naxos , this is quite a solid released , i did not knew this ensemble but they done a tremendeous job putting alive sutch composer as afored mention.


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1964, 1976/7.


----------



## starthrower

Dr Johnson said:


> I found them less than engaging a few years ago, but unlike you, I didn't persist.


I never heard of pianist Tamas Vasary, but this guy has a most delicate touch and refined artistry to his playing. Extremely lyrical! But one does have to be in the right mood.


----------



## shadowdancer

A classic!
Prokofiev Piano Cto Op 26 in C


----------



## Guest

Sumera
Concerto for Cello and Orchestra


----------



## millionrainbows

Bernstein, Mahler 4 (Sony). Go, Bernie, Go! Go!


----------



## Guest

Brahms string quartet in C minor No.1 I am so in love with the quartets and these are nothing less than beautiful.


----------



## millionrainbows

Xenakiboy said:


> I'm listening to Havargal Brian's Gothic Symphony before work today, with a coffee (as you should expect)
> If I can, I'll be sneaking in Webern's Symphony (Op 21) and Six Bagatelles (Op 9) too! :tiphat:


Yeah, I like bagatelles and coffee.


----------



## opus55

Haydn: 3 String Quartets Opp.3 No.5, 64 No.5 & 76 No.2










Exquisite playing by Quartetto Italiano


----------



## Xenakiboy

Retyc said:


> Exploring Holmboe's string quartets...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I've been comparing different recordings(Hagen, Emerson, Takàcs) of the Bartók Quartets for the last few days... (the Takàcs recording have been my "daily driver" for the last few months...)


That box makes me want to get my wallet out by just looking at it! Beautiful design :tiphat:


----------



## Xenakiboy

Schoenberg - Drei Klavierstucke Op 11

Just like Rautavaara's Etudes, one of my favourite piano pieces and most impacting to my world.


----------



## Xenakiboy

Pugg said:


> ​
> _Berg_:Lyric Suite - for soprano and string quartet
> 
> _Wellesz_:Sonnets For Elizabeth Barrett Browning, Op. 52
> 
> _Zeisl:_Komm, süsser Tod
> 
> arranged for soprano and string quartet by J. Peter Koene
> 
> *Renée Fleming* (soprano)
> 
> Emerson String Quartet


I must grab that out of my CD collection and put it on again, interesting interpretations!


----------



## Guest

I bought this, among 3 other box sets yesterday, and started with disc 3. Hamelin seems unfazed by the frequent difficulties of this music. Very good sound--nice cover, too.


----------



## Xenakiboy

Kontrapunctus said:


> I bought this, among 3 other box sets yesterday, and started with disc 3. Hamelin seems unfazed by the frequent difficulties of this music. Very good sound--nice cover, too.


I love Busoni, such a masterful composer. I've been meaning to watch Doctor Faust for a while now! :tiphat:


----------



## millionrainbows

Tera de Marez Oyens. Politically charged. Moving. And the torture never stops.


----------



## Xenakiboy

millionrainbows said:


> Tera de Marez Oyens. Politically charged. Moving. And the torture never stops.


I get that reference, but "The Torchum Never Stops" is another alternative!


----------



## Xenakiboy

Started moving house today and I've been listening to Busoni's massive, masterpiece of a piano Concerto on the car speakers. I love that one so much too, definitely in my "top 10" of the piano Concerto category!


----------



## D Smith

Mahler Symphony No. 8. Spoorenberg/Jones/Bernstein/LSO. Mahler's 8th is the symphony of his I listen to least for some reason, although I enjoy it as much as any of his others. It's just one of those works you need to be in the mood for. But who can resist that ending, it always transports me. This is a good remastering of an excellent performance, however the soloists are a bit distant.


----------



## bejart

Justin Heinrich Knecht (1752-1817): Grande Simphonie "Le Portrait musical de la Nature"

Christian Benda conducting the Orchestra Filarmonica di Torino


----------



## Xenakiboy

Taking a break (with a coffee and some caramel and listening to Lutoslawski's AMAZING Cello Concerto, can't get enough of it!! (along with Kagel and Maderna at the moment)


----------



## Xenakiboy

Schoenberg - Five Pieces For Orchestra (off Boulez Box set)

This is unbelievably good, always been a highly enjoyable piece. How doesn't this get the recognition it deserves? I love the Rite Of Spring, but this piece essentially done it first!

Back to listening though, it's such a very memorable work. Every movement gets in my head at times, the melodies and harmonies (however chromatic) are irresistible, moving and really stick with me.
I think I'll play the entirety of disk two (including Five pieces again) after this, it's too good!!!


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1982 - '86.


----------



## Xenakiboy

Now playing the whole of disk two from the beginning (conducted by Boulez)

Serenade 
Five Pieces For Orchestra 
Ode To Napoleon 

Irresistible music!


----------



## Manxfeeder

Xenakiboy said:


> Schoenberg - Five Pieces For Orchestra (off Boulez Box set)
> 
> Back to listening though, it's such a very memorable work.


Speaking of memorable, I heard Farben once in 1974. I didn't get the name of it or its composer, but it stuck with me, and I had been wondering about what it was it ever since. Unfortunately, you can't exactly sing the melody to someone to identify it.

Fast-forward to 2005, when a friend told me to try Schoenberg, whom I had neglected, so I put on the Five Pieces. When that part came on, I about jumped out of my chair; I immediately recognized it after all those years.

That's what I'd call the definition of memorable. :tiphat:


----------



## D Smith

Rautavaara: Symphony no. 7 "Angel of Light." Segerstam/Helsinki. In remembrance of a wonderful composer who has joined the angels. This work is really worth listening to; the third movement is something special. A fine performance.


----------



## Xenakiboy

Manxfeeder said:


> Speaking of memorable, I heard Farben once in 1974. I didn't get the name of it or its composer, but it stuck with me, and I had been wondering about what it was it ever since. Unfortunately, you can't exactly sing the melody to someone to identify it.
> 
> Fast-forward to 2005, when a friend told me to try Schoenberg, whom I had neglected, so I put on the Five Pieces. When that part came on, I about jumped out of my chair; I immediately recognized it after all those years.
> 
> That's what I'd call the definition of memorable. :tiphat:


I anticipate many moments just like I do in many works from Stravinsky, Debussy, Xenakis, Bach, Mahler, then to the general classical audience, various piano Sonatas and symphonies from Mozart, Beethoven, Brahms and Haydn. I do have many of those moments in Schoenberg! 

Five Pieces, being an excellent example! Everything is anticipated in that work. From the p sections to the FFF sections!


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Bruckner, Symphony No. 6*

Karajan's ensemble is tight and beautiful. It seems like Klemperer's orchestra was not as rehearsed as they could have been, and the oboe has an irritatingly harsh sound, but Klemperer emphasizes the many rhythm shifts and layering sometimes hidden in this piece.


----------



## bioluminescentsquid

Bach's WTC II played by Rousset! 
To be honest, I'm not very well acquainted with the WTC (Always thought it as mind-numbingly boring - not anymore) and this is quite a good introduction for me into it. The playing is confident and graceful, and the harpsichord used in the recording - an Ionannes Ruckers now in the Dauphin's apartments in Versailles - is one beautiful gem!


----------



## Guest

bioluminescentsquid said:


> Bach's WTC II played by Rousset!
> To be honest, I'm not very well acquainted with the WTC (Always thought it as mind-numbingly boring - not anymore) and this is quite a good introduction for me into it. The playing is confident and graceful, and the harpsichord used in the recording - an Ionannes Ruckers now in the Dauphin's apartments in Versailles - is one beautiful gem!
> View attachment 86917


I do not like the cover but the playing is first class.:tiphat:


----------



## Vronsky

*Berlioz: Te Deum (Davis) | Dutilleux: The Shadows of Time (Salonen)*










Hector Berlioz: Te Deum
Sir Colin Davis *·* London Symphony Orchestra & Chorus










Henri Dutilleux: The Shadows of Time
Orchestre Philharmonique de Radio France *·* Esa-Pekka Salonen


----------



## SixFootScowl

Pugg said:


> We never promised you a easy ride
> However...... the end, with the organ and all the voices, breathtaking don't you think?


Yes, I am getting more familiar with Mahler 8. I plan to watch on You Tube for a fuller experience, then may pick up a newer recording, perhaps Tennstedt.


----------



## bejart

Mozart: Rondo in D Major, KV 485

Walter Klien, piano


----------



## Pugg

​
Boccherini:Cello Concerto No. 2 in D major, G. 479

Tartini:Cello Concerto in A major

Vivaldi:Cello Concerto in C major, RV398
Cello Concerto in G major, RV413

*Mstislav Rostropovich (cello)*

Orchestra of the Collegium Musicum, Paul Sacher


----------



## starthrower

This disc of concertos is one of the more compelling Rihm collections on Hanssler
of the four I've picked up.


----------



## Pugg

opus55 said:


> Haydn: 3 String Quartets Opp.3 No.5, 64 No.5 & 76 No.2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Exquisite playing by Quartetto Italiano


Love their playing :tiphat:


----------



## Pugg

Florestan said:


> Yes, I am getting more familiar with Mahler 8. I plan to watch on You Tube for a fuller experience, then may pick up a newer recording, perhaps Tennstedt.


I know I get in trouble with Mahlerian but Solti is essential in 8 .


----------



## Xenakiboy

I'm listening to Glazunov's The Seasons, I'm only on the opening at the moment but it sounds huge and I sense some chromaticism going on! :tiphat:


----------



## Pugg

​
*HAYDN*: Sinfonia concertante in B flat Hob. I:105; Violin Concerto 
no. 1 in C major Soloists / LAPO / Zukerman


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mahler; Symphony 8*

_Sir George Solti 
_


----------



## deprofundis

ahh*..Jacobus Vaet *is amazing, and wright now im having these annoying hick ups, but i will write the following about Vaets sacred works on briliant, My verdict go like this.

Cd 1 stand out the first track filiae jerusalem, than there is a missa at the en d of the cd called, missa pro defunctis.
Cd 2 we have te deum track 1-3 track 7 in tenebris. 14-27 missa quodtibetica
Cd 3 than again first track angelus ad pastores alt is timeless, we also have Salve regina quite a hudge piece of work
Cd 4 i am less aware of i hear it less even if i heard this box-set at least 3-4 time, but from what i heard it's decent.
maybe cd 4 deal more wht magnificats and im not yet fully sold to these..

But nice job Brilliant this 4 cd box-set is a keeper, a suprise a great addition to my franco-flemish school composers.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mendelssohn: Song without Words,* 
Variations sérieuses in D minor Op. 54

*Javier Perianes* (piano)


----------



## Xenakiboy

Bartok - String Quartet no 6

Takàcs Quartet. All six of these are 100% perfect in every way, this one no exception. Fine performance, though I hear varying opinions..


----------



## Pugg

*Bernstein: Mass*
Alan Titus / Leonard Bernstein


----------



## Xenakiboy

Alfred Schnittke - Symphony no 2

Another excellent Symphony no 2 which has become a favourite in the symphony category. It's a very mature continuation of what he started on the 1st Symphony, with an even more impressive control over the forces of the orchestra.


----------



## Xenakiboy

Anton Webern's uncontrollably exciting Six Pieces For Orchestra! (from the Complete opus')
Such a lyrical piece that strikes to the heaviness (of the time) of Varese in areas, I still love it!!!


----------



## schigolch




----------



## Xenakiboy

schigolch said:


>


I like the cover!!!


----------



## Xenakiboy

Tonight I'm listening to:
Carter - Concerto for Orchestra 
Varese - Octandre 
Kagel - Fantasia for organ, followed by his string quartets!

:tiphat:


----------



## Pugg

​
*Daniel Ottensamer; My Vienna 
*
Fahrbach (senior):Rastlos, Op. 295
Lanner:Steyrische Tänze, Op. 165
Mozart:Clarinet Concerto in A major, K622
Mozarteumorchester, Paul Goodwin
Ottensamer:Improvisation
Schubert:Ständchen 'Leise flehen meine Lieder', D957 No. 4
Schubert of Dresden Jr.-Die Biene, Op. 13 No. 9
Strauss, Josef:Auf Ferienreisen - Polka schnell, Op. 133

Daniel Ottensamer (clarinet)


----------



## pmsummer

HOMAGE TO JOHANNES CICONIA (1370-1412)
*Johannes Ciconia*
Ensemble P.A.N.
_
New Albion_


----------



## Pugg

PROKOFIEV
Classical Symphony (No. 1) in D major, op. 25 • Symphony No. 5 in B-flat major, op. 100


----------



## bejart

JS Bach: The Art of Fugue, BWV 1080

Helmut Walcha, organ


----------



## Vronsky

*Bruno Hoffmann: Music for Glass Harmonica*










Bruno Hoffmann: Music for Glass Harmonica
Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart: Adagio and Rondo in C minor
Johann Friedrich Reichardt: Rondeau in B-flat major
Karl Leopold Röllig: Quintet in C minor
Johann Abraham Peter Schulz: Largo in C minor
Johann Gottlieb Naumann: Quartet in C major


----------



## shadowdancer

Another Piano Cto today...
Mitsuko Uchida and the Cleveland Orchestra
Mozart Piano Cto K 488 in A


----------



## Vasks

*Carwithen - Overture: Bishop Rock (Hickox/Chandos)
Britten - Sinfonia da Requiem (Fredman/Naxos)
Birtwistle - Silbury Air (Howarth/Etcetera)*


----------



## Pugg

​
*Hol*: Symphonies Nos. 1 & 3

Residentie Orchestra The Hague, Matthias Bamert


----------



## helenora

*J.S. Bach St.John Passion Karl Richter dirigiert *


----------



## Mahlerian

Schumann: Konzertstuck in F for four horns and orchestra
Orchestre Revolutionnaire et Romantique, cond. Gardiner


----------



## Pugg

​
*Liszt: Orchestral Works* disc 1

Mephisto Waltz No. 1
Les Préludes, symphonic poem No. 3, S97
Fantasy on Hungarian Folk-tunes, S123
*Shura Cherkassky* piano
Hungarian Rhapsody, S244 No. 2 in C sharp minor

(orchestral arrangement by Franz Doppler)

B.P. / Herbert von Karajan


----------



## Pugg

​
*Massenet: Le Roi de Lahore*

_Dame Joan Sutherland_ (Sita)Luis Lima (Alim), Sherrill Milnes (Scindia), Nicolai Ghiaurov (Indra), James Morris (Timour), Huguette Tourangeau (Kaled), John Tomlinson (Officer), Gareth Morrell (Army Chief), David Wilson-Johnson (Soldier)

Orchestra and Chorus of the Vancouver Opera Association, NPO / _Bonynge_


----------



## SixFootScowl

Pugg said:


> ​
> *Mendelssohn: Song without Words,*
> Variations sérieuses in D minor Op. 54
> 
> *Javier Perianes* (piano)


Me too! I am listening to Songs Without Words right now, 2 CDs worth off my Mendelssohn Masterpieces 40 CD set. Yesterday was the orchestral parts of Midsummer Night's Dream, Lieder (Dieskau) and six Organ sonatas. I am going through the set backwards to leave the most familiar works for last (the symphonies).


----------



## KirbyH

Business and pleasure:





















Franck's Symphony has been one of those works that I've grown steadily more attached to over the last year or so. I love its thick sonorities, the ever-shifting colors, the way Franck sounds both French and German at the same time. Adding nicely to my French symphonies kick the last couple days has been Monteux's classic blockbuster from Chicago. I listened to it in the car yesterday on my way to the beach and honestly, that was the most pleasurable part of the trip. Monteux adapts neatly to every shift in tone and mood in this work and highlights every theme to make it as important as the one proceeding or following. In a work that cycles back around so much, this is important to me. RCA's sonics are still unbeatable in so many aspects and the SACD remastering - to my ears - stands up just as well to anything more modern.

Karajan simply didn't cut a bad Brahms 1. What is already a titanic work in so many ways is given even more largess in this last recording from 1987. Basses and timpani have a very prominent place in the sound picture and the Berlin Phil sounds positively gigantic, even more so than on previous outings in this work. The playing - even with the way the relationship between conductor and orchestra was going - remains superb, DG's sonics are never less than good, and his grip remains. Maybe it doesn't show growth on the part of Karajan, but it is a grand tribute to both Brahms and one of his most ardent champions.

For the longest possible time, I've avoided Carmina Burana. The sound of "O Fortuna" makes me cringe endlessly. Thing is, curiosity finally got the better of me and I decided to hear the rest of the work. I can always trust Big Jim to give second-rate music a far better accounting than what it deserves, and his monster of a reading from Chicago accomplishes everything I need it to. Margaret Hillis had the CSO chorus so well trained at this point that so far is this disc is concerned, they could be the stars themselves. Of course the orchestra plays supremely well, Levine's soloists are never a drag on the proceedings, and Levine hangs it all together rather well. I just wish I could get behind Orff's vision more. Ah well, there isn't a law anywhere that says you must like everything you hear.


----------



## starthrower




----------



## Torkelburger

*W A Mozart* _Piano Concerto No. 21 in C Major K. 467_
Riccardo Muti, Orchestra filarmonica della Scala
Maurizio Pollini, piano

*W A Mozart* _Piano Sonata No. 13 in Bb Major K. 333_
Mitsuko Uchida, piano


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Bruckner, Symphony No. 7*

This is HIP Bruckner, so it's probably how it originally sounded. Of course, we now have Karajan, et al., to let us hear how _can_ sound.


----------



## Dr Johnson

Piano Concerto No. 1


----------



## Blancrocher

Haydn: String Quartets, op. 54 & 74 (Endellion); Schumann: Symphonic Etudes, etc. (Richter)


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Jean Sibelius: Symphony # 5 in E-Flat Major, Op. 82 (Original 1915 version)

Lahti Symphony Orchestra and Osmo Vänskä


----------



## Scopitone

Lisa della Casa


----------



## Xenakiboy

Glazunov's violin concerto early morning, sounds so beautiful! Reminds me of Sibelius' Violin Concerto (a tortured favourite) but less emotionally heavy and more graceful. Certainly very good!! :tiphat:


----------



## realdealblues

*Johannes Brahms*
_Symphony #2 in D, Op. 73
Tragic Overture, Op. 81
Academic Festival Overture, Op. 80
_*[Rec. 1962]*









*Pierre Monteux/London Symphony Orchestra*

_Brahms from someone who actually met and played for Brahms himself. No need for HIP when you have first hand knowledge from someone who was alive and hearing this music during the composers own lifetime._


----------



## Blancrocher

Marin Marais - Pieces for Viola da Gamba 2nd Book 1701 Hommage a Mons de Lully (Jordi Savall)


----------



## millionrainbows

Dvorak: Piano Quintet in A major, op. 81; Sviatoslav Richter, with the Borodin Quartet (Philips). Beautiful, and definitive.

​​


----------



## AClockworkOrange

Listening time is limited at present so I have opted for something different- Mieczyslaw Weinberg's String Quartets Nos. 4 (Op.20) & 16 (Op.130) performed by the Quatuor Danel on the CPO label.


----------



## millionrainbows

Krenek: Symphony No. 2 (cpo). A good performance; the recording suffers from being overly-bright in places. It's a 12-tone work. Also, this morning I had a listen to his Piano Sonata No. 4. It is an excellent recording, very present and crisp without being bright or sterile, yet not to much ambient reverberation or hall sound, which is the way I like it, and what I think this music demands.

I've been reading Reginald Brindle's book on serial composition, and it talks of tonal function being replaced by 'tensions' between parts, and that concept helps me in my listening. It makes a lot of sense to listen that way, much more so than trying to hear 'tonality' or 'tone centricity' in this kind of atonal music. It becomes a very sensual, intuitive experience that does wonders for that 'irrational' side of the brain.


----------



## Dr Johnson

Cello Concerto


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Sibelius, En Saga, Nightride and Sunrise*

I like listening to Sibelius in the summer. His music makes me feel chilled.


----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## Scopitone

After the first two acts of _La Boheme_ (following along with the libretto), I am going to take an opera break.

Playing some Bach guitar pieces off the Andres Segovia ICON set. I don't know how long it's been since I listened to any classical guitar.


----------



## Scopitone

*Shostakovich - Under Stalin's Shadow - Symphony No. 10*
Andris Nelsons, Boston Symphony


----------



## Xenakiboy

Nancarrow - Piece #2 For Orchestra

Really fun piece! :tiphat:


----------



## Guest

Hob. XV1 No.20 and 49 today. Beautifully played and recorded.


----------



## SiegendesLicht

Lohengrin - Berliner Philarmoniker/Herbert von Karajan









I don't know how old Rene Kollo was when he sang the title role, but he sounds young.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Sibelius, Oceanides, King Christian II Suite*


----------



## opus55

Nielsen: Symphonies 4 & 5


----------



## bejart

Gaetano Brunetti (1744-1798): Sinfonie No.36 in A Major

Concerto Koln


----------



## D Smith

Dvorak: Violin Concerto. Midori/Mehta/NYP. I really like this recording, in fact prefer it slightly over the Mutter/Honeck CD I also have. Although very young when this was recorded (1989), Midori brings a lot to it. The real gem on this CD is the Romance in F minor. Ravishing.


----------



## pmsummer

RETROUVÉ & CHANGÉ
*Sainte Colombe*
Hille Perl - viola da gamba
Andrew Lawrence-King - harp, Irish harp, organ
Lee Santana - archlute, baroque lute, theorbo​
_Deutsche Harmonia Mundi_


----------



## ArtMusic




----------



## deprofundis

Im currently lisening my new purchased non other than mister* Jacob Clemens *(aka non papa), one of the great forerunner pureyor of franco-flemish sound, in other word a credential master of this era, Huelgas ensemble conducted by paul van nevel, great cd great conductor...im delighted


----------



## bioluminescentsquid

Intimate and delicate French Baroque viol music, performed by of course Savall!
Reminds me to listen to more of my beloved Forqueray (which is of course, much more robust in character), whom I've neglected for a while.

pmsummer and I are seemingly on the same page!


----------



## starthrower




----------



## Mahlerian

Bartok: Concerto for Two Pianos, Percussion and Orchestra; Concerto for Violin and Orchestra No. 1; Concerto for Viola and Orchestra
Tamara Stefnovich, Pierre-Laurent Aimard, Nigel Thomas, Neil Percy, London Symphony Orchestra; Gidon Kremer, Berlin Philharmonic; Yuri Bashmet, Berlin Philharmonic; all cond. Boulez


----------



## Biwa

Italian Opera Arias

Galina Gorchakova (soprano)
Philharmonia of Russia
Constantine Orbelian (conductor)


----------



## KirbyH

Bathed in beauty:















I don't remember how I came to the Butterfly Lovers - Fate, perhaps, or simple browsing. Either way, the love affair has been continual and deep. I adore this work, the soundworld it inhabits, the Chinese pentatonic melodies, Gil Shaham's masterful playing - there isn't a bar of it I don't listen to intently. The Singapore Symphony is a more than adequate backing band for this music, and you know, this one I'm not going to try and say a whole lot about. Just listen to it for yourself if you haven't, and please read the story of The Butterfly Lovers. It's actually quite moving.

At this time of writing, I own at least four complete Daphnis et Chloes - add another to the pile. The Chicago Symphony Orchestra and Chorus look at this music and laugh, because they bring it off with such dazzling virtuosity it's as if they laugh. That isn't to say that it's a very serious affair - it is. The in-house sonics spotlight and expand accordingly, giving a lot of life to Ravel's textures as they shift and move in their diaphanous way. Haitink - who is not a name I readily associate with Ravel - does a credible job of keeping everything going, even if he isn't the last word in eroticism. Fine - the playing of the Chicago Symphony alone is plenty enough to make this a very solid recommendation. Spine tingling stuff, y'all.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Beethoven*: Piano Concerto No.5 in E flat major," 
Chicago Symphony Orchestra Fritz Reiner (conductor)
[Record: Chicago Sun 4,12 May 1961, Orchestra Hall]


----------



## starthrower




----------



## Pugg

For Saturday symphony .

HAYDN
Symphony in C major, Hob. I:82 "The Bear" • *Symphony in G minor, Hob. I:83 "The Hen"* • Symphony in E-flat major, Hob. I:84


----------



## KenOC

Mendelssohn's E-major Piano Sonata Op. 6, written on 1825 when he was 16 years old. This work is thought to have been inspired by Beethoven's Op. 101 sonata written just a few years previously.

Here's Karl Ulrich Schnabel playing it.





 (Allegretto Con Espressione)




 (Tempo Di Menuetto)




 (Adagio & Senza Tempo)




 (Molto Allegro & Vivace)


----------



## opus55

Brahms: Violin Concerto in D
_Nathan Milstein
Philharmonia Orchestra|Anatole Fistoulari_
1961


----------



## Pugg

Biwa said:


> View attachment 86952
> 
> 
> Italian Opera Arias
> 
> Galina Gorchakova (soprano)
> Philharmonia of Russia
> Constantine Orbelian (conductor)


Is this a recent recording Biwa?


----------



## Pugg

Florestan said:


> Me too! I am listening to Songs Without Words right now, 2 CDs worth off my Mendelssohn Masterpieces 40 CD set. Yesterday was the orchestral parts of Midsummer Night's Dream, Lieder (Dieskau) and six Organ sonatas. I am going through the set backwards to leave the most familiar works for last (the symphonies).


I do hope, whoever is playing at yours is half as good as this wonderful pianist .


----------



## Pugg

​*Dvorak; Symphony no 9 *et al.
L.S.O. Kertész


----------



## bioluminescentsquid

After Sainte Colombe:

Some Iberian and Italian (with great names such as Cabezon, Trabachi, Bruna, Cabanilles, and Zipoli) organ music, played by José Luis González Uriol on an organ in Lisbon built in 1765.
Excellent playing with most charming registrations!

The only images of the CD avaliable online are far too large, but here's an interesting related video:


----------



## Pugg

​
Anna Moffo:

1. La Fille Du Regiment: Chacun Le Sait, Chacun Le Dit - Ambrosian Opera Chorus / New Philharmonia Orchestra
2. La Damnation De Faust: D'amour L'ardente Flamme - Ambrosian Opera Chorus / New Philharmonia Orchestra
3. Herodiade: 'Celui Dont La Parole....Il Est Doux, Il Est Bon' - New Philharmonia Orchestra
4. Hamlet: Mais Quelle Est Cette Belle...A Vos Jeux, Mes Amis 'Mad Scene' - Ambrosian Opera Chorus / New Philharmonia Orchestra
5. Les Pecheurs De Perles: O Dieu Brahma! - Ambrosian Opera Chorus / New Philharmonia Orchestra
6. Robert Le Diable: Robert, Toi Que J'aime - Ambrosian Opera Chorus / New Philharmonia Orchestra
7. Romeo Et Juliette: Je Veux Vivre Dans Le Reve - Ambrosian Opera Chorus / New Philharmonia Orchestra
8. Werther: Letter Scene - Ambrosian Opera Chorus / New Philharmonia Orchestra
9. Louise: Depuis Le Jour - Ambrosian Opera Chorus / New Philharmonia Orchestra


----------



## BaritoneAssoluto

Her C-Flat... I have to say, she's an assoluta with the best of them!


----------



## Pugg

​
*Liszt: Orchestral Works disc 2
*

Mazeppa, symphonic poem No. 6, S100

Tasso, Lamento e trionfo, symphonic poem No. 2, S96

Hungarian Rhapsody, S359 No. 4 in D minor

Hungarian Rhapsody, S244 No. 5 in E minor 'Héroïde-élégiaque'

Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra, Herbert von Karajan


----------



## Biwa

Pugg said:


> Is this a recent recording Biwa?


It was recorded in 2001. Reviews were mixed on this one. Her voice wasn't quite at its best, but still an enjoyable collection of arias.


----------



## bioluminescentsquid

Listening, late at night, to Koopman playing Forqueray. It's somewhat hard to procure, not being on any of the big streamers or Presto classical, but it is simply awesome. These pieces by noted Gambist A. Forqueray, transcribed for harpsichord by his long-suffering son J.B. Forqueray, is simply some of the most poignant music of the Baroque era.









I dare say - with all due indulgence in superlatives - that this is one of my favorite CDs - not only because the wonderful and darkly witty playing (not to mention on a copy of my absolute favorite harpsichord, the 1646 Couchet in Brussels), but because it resonates with me so well emotionally.
But all the squishy stuff aside, this is a disc that I would willingly listen for hours without end. Recommended!


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mascagni: Cavalleria Rusticana / Leoncavallo: Pagliacci
*

Luciano Pavarotti, Mirella Freni, Julia Varady, Ingvar Wixell, Piero Cappuccilli, Lorenzo Saccomani, Vincenzo Bello, Ida Bormida, Carmen Gonzales, London Opera Chorus, Pietro Mascagni Ruggero Leoncavallo, Giuseppe Patanè, Gianandrea Gavazzeni


----------



## Blancrocher

Nielsen: Symphonies 1-3, etc. (Blomstedt)


----------



## SiegendesLicht

*Richard Strauss* - eine Alpensinfonie, performed by Bernard Haitink and the Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra.









A memory of the shining Alps and of the best time of my life. It will never be the same again...

_How that time has passed away,
Dark under the cover of night, 
As if it had never been..._


----------



## Pugg

​
*Myslivecek* - Complete Wind Octets & Quintets

L'Orfeo Blaeserensemble, Carin van Heerden


----------



## Pugg

​
*Beethoven*: Wellington's Victory, Op. 91 (Battle Symphony)

*Tchaikovsky*: 1812 Overture, Op. 49

Capriccio italien, Op. 45

London Symphony Orchestra, Antal Doráti


----------



## Guest

Just arrived !:angel:


----------



## Guest

Sumera
Symphonies 1, 2 and 3.


----------



## Biwa

Mieczyslaw Weinberg:

Fantasy for cello & orchestra Op. 52
Concertos for flute Nos. 1 & 2 Opp. 75 & 148
Concerto for clarinet Op. 104

Claes Gunnarsson (cello)
Anders Jonhäll (flute)
Urban Claesson (clarinet)
Gothenburg Symphony Orchestra
Thord Svedlund (conductor)


----------



## Guest

Der Tod und das Mädchen.


----------



## bejart

JS Bach: Partita No.2 in D Minor, BWV 1004

Nathan Milstein, violin


----------



## Pugg

​
Wagner Idyll; Transcriptions
Liszt:Spinnerlied aus Der fliegende Holländer S440
Wagner: Siegfried Idyll
trans. Glenn Gould
Mild und leise 'Isolde's Liebestod' (from Tristan und Isolde)

trans. Vestard Shimkus
Fantasia in F sharp minor WWV22, Op. 3

*Vestard Shimkus*


----------



## Vasks

*R. Wagner - Overture to "Rienzi" (Rahbari/Naxos)
Kiel - Piano Quintet #1 (New Budapest + /Marco Polo)
Goetz - Violin Concerto (Schneider/cpo)*


----------



## Pugg

​
Grainger:
Lincolnshire Posy
Hill-Song No. 2

Hartley, W:
Concerto for 23 Winds

Khachaturian:
Two Armenian Dances

Persichetti:
Symphony for Band, Op. 69

Rogers, Bernard:
Three Japanese Dances
Carol Dawn Mayer (mezzo-soprano)

Eastman Wind Ensemble, Frederick Fennell

Very fine music, outstanding recording by Fennell


----------



## bejart

Louis Spohr (1784-1859): String Quintet No.3 in B Minor, Op.69

New Haydn Quartet with Sandor Papp on 2nd viola: Janos Horvath and Peter Sarosi, violins -- Gyorgy Pozsolt, viola -- Gabor Magyar, cello


----------



## Pugg

[​
*Tchaikovsky: The Nutcracker* & Serenade For Strings
_L.S.O/ Antal Dorati _


----------



## Scopitone

Saint-Saens for Symphony Saturday


----------



## Haydn man

I have been listening to this weeks Saturday Symphony No.83 from these 2 sets
Weil takes a brisker approach, where Kuijken is a little more measured and nearer to Dorati in his version
Being able to access different versions via streaming really is a bonus for me


----------



## Blancrocher

Berg/Rihm: Violin Concertos (Mutter/Levine)


----------



## Aeneas

Brahms's 4th symphony


----------



## bejart

Joseph Eybler (1765-1846): Symphony No.1 in C Major

Michael Hoffstetter leading L'Orchestre de Chambre de Geneve


----------



## Vaneyes

For Saturday Symphony listening, *Haydn*: Symphony 83, w. OAE/Kuijken. Recorded 1989.


----------



## pmsummer

THE COSMOPOLITAN
*Oswald von Wolkenstein*
Ensemble Leones
Marc Lewon - director
_
Christophorus_


----------



## D Smith

For Saturday Symphony. Haydn: Symphony no. 83. Marriner/ASMF. I can highly recommend this whole set of Haydn's Paris symphonies. All performed to perfection in my opinion.


----------



## SixFootScowl

Traverso said:


> Just arrived !:angel:


That was my first Chopin (on vinyl 35 years ago). Love Ivo's pose and attitude in this photo. Reminds me of the same attitude and pose in this non-classical album:







It seems I recall the liner notes saying Ivo was disrespected and not allowed to play at some concert, so put out this "recital" album to get back at the producers (I probably have the story way off but something like that).


----------



## senza sordino

It's taken me all week to listen to the following:

Bach Double violin concertos, and solo violin concertos 
View attachment 86973


Bach Orchestral Suites
View attachment 86974


Mozart String Quartets 17 Hunt and 19 Dissonance 
View attachment 86975


Schubert String Quintet in C
View attachment 86976


Beethoven Symphonies 1-9, all of 'em. Most are great, especially the sixth symphony. This interpretation of the ninth is a bit too fast for my taste.
View attachment 86977


----------



## Guest

senza sordino said:


> It's taken me all week to listen to the following:
> 
> Bach Double violin concertos, and solo violin concertos
> View attachment 86973
> 
> 
> Bach Orchestral Suites
> View attachment 86974
> 
> 
> Mozart String Quartets 17 Hunt and 19 Dissonance
> View attachment 86975
> 
> 
> Schubert String Quintet in C
> View attachment 86976
> 
> 
> Beethoven Symphonies 1-9, all of 'em. Most are great, especially the sixth symphony. This interpretation of the ninth is a bit too fast for my taste.
> View attachment 86977


Sounds like work.:lol:


----------



## Guest

My second Pogorelich today.


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Haydn

Symphony #83 'The Hen' In G Minor

Bruno Weil: Tafelmusik


----------



## KenOC

Beethoven's Fifth Symphony, Haitink with the Londoners. A fine quasi-HIP performance. Great tympani!


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1988.


----------



## Haydn man

Symphony No.1 from this set


----------



## pmsummer

IN C
_2009 Remaster_
*Terry Riley*
Center of Creative and Performing Arts (SUNY-Buffalo)
_
Columbia Masterworks - Sony_


----------



## Sonata

Rachmaninoff, etudes tableaux


----------



## millionrainbows

pmsummer said:


> IN C
> _2009 Remaster_
> *Terry Riley*
> Center of Creative and Performing Arts (SUNY-Buffalo)
> _
> Columbia Masterworks - Sony_


This is the remaster, and it sounds 20 times better than the original release. All those Carnegie Hall series sound great!


----------



## millionrainbows

Krenek: Piano Sonata No. 2

Very engaging, harmonically interesting, played beautifully, great recording.


----------



## Reichstag aus LICHT

Traverso said:


> I do not like the cover but the playing is first class.


Never judge a Bach by its cover


----------



## KirbyH

Vaneyes said:


> Recorded 1988.


One of my all time favorite interpretations/recordings of this work.


----------



## Reichstag aus LICHT

SiegendesLicht said:


> I don't know how old Rene Kollo was when he sang the title role, but he sounds young.


"Nie sollst du mich befragen... wie alt ich bin"


----------



## KirbyH

Heavenly lengths:















Schubert's "Great" Symphony has brought me joy for a long time now. Oddly, there's something comforting about listening to this work for me. Maybe it's Schubert's constant, inspired, ultimately hummable tunes, the rip snorting parts for the trombones (greatly liberated from their job as a support section, to marvelous effect) or maybe it's just something about Uncle Franz's compositional nature. I don't see a bad turn here. The pairing of Josef Krips and the LSO has long been my only recording and until someone points me to better, so it shall remain. Decca's sonics are vintage of the best kind.

Cosmic jokes aside, Mahler's 2nd is nothing short of world-beating. I've owned and heard many Resurrections over the course of the last decade but this one sticks around more than any of them. I love the heft of the Berlin Philharmonic's tone, Sir Simon's seasoned approach to this sprawling work, and EMI cum Warner's sonics - it's probably the best they've ever gotten out of the Philharmonie, saving perhaps the Rite of Spring from 2013. Some may find the 86 minute timing to be too much - I think it works very well. This work needs the extra time in order for it to really breathe. It gives opportunity for the Berlin Phil's individual sections to really show off, especially in the more reflective moments. Magdalene Kozcena and Kate Royal are fine, the Rund**** Chor Berlin superlative. The magic never really wears off of this work for me, and so it shall remain.


----------



## starthrower

Just got this beautiful gatefold edition with slipcase for 3 dollars! Recorded live at the Bayreuth Festival 1962. The sound is superb, and other than a few coughs during the prelude, the audience is silent, which makes for great listening.


----------



## Balthazar

*Haydn ~ Symphony No. 83*

For Saturday Symphony, the late Nikolaus Harnoncourt leads the Concentus Musicus Wien.


----------



## Aeneas

Katarina Kochetova's March 6 on soundcloud


__
https://soundcloud.com/katarinakochetova95%2Fmarch-6-katarina-kochetova


----------



## millionrainbows

Dallapiccola, Orchestral Works 1 & 2 (Chandos).

* *


----------



## opus55

Handel: Concerti Grossi, Op. 6










Wonderfully performed by Boston Baroque, directed by Martin Pearlman.


----------



## Guest

Disc one. Excellent performances and sound.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Sibelius, Finlandia*

Sir Malcolm Sargent and the Vienna Philharmonic.

This is pretty much the standard Finlandia, except with the big tune in the middle, Sargent occasionally drifts into the overly Romantic.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Haydn, Symphony No. 83*

For the Saturday Symphonies, my only recording of this work, by Barry Wordsworth and Capella Istropolitana.


----------



## Atrahasis

*Osip Kozlovsky - Requiem in E-flat minor (1798)*
~Marvelous work.


----------



## bioluminescentsquid

I seldom listen to Hadyn or other classical composers, but I certainly do love Il Giardino Armonico (their Concerto de camera CD was the one that introduced me to HIP).
This is splendid!
Hadyn 2032 - with Il Giardino Armonico & Giovanni Antonini


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

opus55 said:


> Handel: Concerti Grossi, Op. 6
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wonderfully performed by Boston Baroque, directed by Martin Pearlman.


The second set of Op.6 is also very good.:tiphat:


----------



## Mahlerian

Saturday Symphony:
Haydn: Symphony No. 83 in G minor "The Hen"
New York Philharmonic Orchestra, cond. Bernstein


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Gustav Mahler: Symphony # 3 In D Minor

Rafael Kubelik (Conductor), Bavarian Radio Symphony Orchestra


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Bartok, Piano Concerto No. 2*

Fricsay with Anda at the piano. They make it sound like Stravinsky came in like a wrecking ball. Maybe it's the mono recording, but its energy is compelling. I can't take Solit's image off this post, so I might as well listen to that also.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

*Webern
2 Songs op.8 for voice and eight instruments
4 Songs op.13 for voice and orchestra
6 Songs op.14 for voice, clarinet, bass clarient, violin a.cello*
Françoise Pollet, Ensemble Intercontemporain, Pierre Boulez

*5 Sacred Songs op.15 for voice, flute, clarinet, bass clarinet, trumpet, harp, violin and viola
5 Canons op.16 for high soprano, clarinet and bass clarinet
3 Traditional Rhymes op.17 for voice, violin, viola, clarinet and bass clarinet
3 Songs op.18 for voice, E clarinet and guitar*
Christiane Oelze, Ensemble Intercontemporain, Pierre Boulez
*
2 Songs op.19 for mixed choir accompanied by celesta, guitar, violin, clarinet and bass clarinet*
Ensemble Intercontemporain, Pierre Boulez, BBC Singers, Malcolm Hicks

*Three Poems (1899-1903)
8 Early Songs (1901-1904)
3 Lieder
5 Lieder on poems by Richard Dehmel (1906-1908)
5 Lieder from "Der siebente Ring" by Stefan George op.3
5 Lieder on poems by Stefan George op.4
4 Lieder on poems by Stefan George (1908-1909)
4 Lieder op.12
3 Songs from "Viae inviae" by Hildegard Jone op.23
3 Lieder on poems by Hildegard Jone op.25*
Christiane Oelze, Eric Schneider
[DG, 2000]










*
Debussy
Songs, Vol. 1*
Christopher Maltman (baritone), Malcolm Martineau (piano) [Hyperion, 2003]


----------



## Alfacharger

Aus Italien from Zinman's seven cd collection of Strauss works.


----------



## Conglomerate

32 palindromic variations on a theme by Haydn with a great fugue at the end


----------



## deprofundis

Im lisenning to the might and magic of thee Brabant ensemble lead by stephen rice and ordered two others cds by this amazing ensemble by the way, but for now it's *Lassus Prophetiea sybillarum *ect there offering on hyperion. have a nice day or night what suit you best.


----------



## Biwa

Leo Brouwer: Sonata
Domenico Scarlatti: Sonata in G major K.14, Sonata in A major K.208, Sonata in G major K.149
Johann Kaspar Mertz: Fantasie
Niccolo Paganini: Grosse Sonate für Gitarre Allein
Roland Dyens: Libra Sonatine

Magdalena Kaltcheva (guitar)


----------



## Guest

Biwa said:


> View attachment 86997
> 
> 
> Leo Brouwer: Sonata
> Domenico Scarlatti: Sonata in G major K.14, Sonata in A major K.208, Sonata in G major K.149
> Johann Kaspar Mertz: Fantasie
> Niccolo Paganini: Grosse Sonate für Gitarre Allein
> Roland Dyens: Libra Sonatine
> 
> Magdalena Kaltcheva (guitar)


Did you happen to buy a used copy a few months from Amazon seller Classic CDs? I sold my copy in March, I think.


----------



## bioluminescentsquid

More Marais, with Wieland Kuijken, Mieneke van der Velden, & Fred Jacobs. Excellent!
In some places, it's almost English-viol-consort-to-the-organ like in sound!


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Bartok, String Quartet No. 2*


----------



## drpraetorus

Mozart Clarinet Concerto David Shifrin soloist, Gerard Schwartz conducting the Mostly Mozart Orchestra. This is an excellent performance. It is also played on an extended range clarinet so that he can play the music as written rather than making the jumps that a modern clarinet needs to make as they do not go as low as clarinets in Mozarts time.






You can see the longer clarinet in the photo from the DVD.


----------



## DiesIraeCX

Post #1956 - Composition* from 1956

*This composition had its premiere on May 30th, 1956. Its composition dates from 1950 to 1951.

*Arnold Schoenberg*: Modern Psalm, Op. 50c

Nick Strimple, conductor
Los Angeles Zimriyah Chorale
Sinai Temple, Los Angeles
April 7, 2011

O, Thou my God: all people praise you and assure you their devotion.
But what can it mean to you, whether I also do so, or not?
Who am I, that I should believe that my prayer is a necessity?
When I say God, I know, that I speak of the only, eternal, almighty,
Omniscient and unimaginable, of which I neither can nor should make
an image.
To whom I may not, cannot make a claim, who will fulfill,
or not notice, my deepest prayer.
And nevertheless I pray, for I do not wish to lose
the blessed feeling of unity, of connection with you.
[O, Thou my God, your grace has left us prayer, as a connection,
a blessed connection with you. As a blessing, that gives us more,
than every fulfillment.]


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Handel

Concerto Grosso, Op. 6 # 7 In B Flat Major
Concerto Grosso, Op. 6 # 8 In C Minor
Concerto Grosso, Op. 6 # 9 In F Major

Martin Pearlman (Conductor), Boston Baroque


----------



## Conglomerate

Gustav Leonhardt on harpsichord


----------



## Mahlerian

Takemitsu: I Hear the Water Dreaming, Toward the Sea I, Le Fils des Etoiles, Toward the Sea II, And Then I Knew 'Twas Wind, Toward the Sea III, Air
Patrick Gallois, BBC Symphony Orchestra, cond. Davis









Honestly, having all three versions of Toward the Sea (for alto flute with guitar, harp and string orchestra, and harp without orchestra respectively) on one disc is overkill. Still a fine disc though, and plugs a couple of holes in my Takemitsu collection.


----------



## bejart

Frantisek Benda (1709-1786): Violin Concerto in A Major

Roman Patocka on violin with the Prague Chamber Orchestra










Dreadful cover doesn't match the music --


----------



## KenOC

Tchaikovsky's Violin Concerto, Patricia Kopatchinskaja with Teodor Currentzis leading MusicAeterna. This is certainly a different way to hear that grand old warhorse! To make things even stranger, it's coupled with Stravinsky's Les Noces.


----------



## D Smith

Brahms Symphony No. 1. Levine/Chicago. This performance (along with the other 3 symphonies) holds its own with anyone. Vigorous, energetic, and lyrical. The 1970's sound is just fine. Recommended for all Brahms' fans.


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Heitor Villa-Lobos: String Quartet #11

Cuarteto Latinoamericano









Nikolaï Myaskovasky: Symphony #15 In D Minor, Op. 38

Evgeny Svetlanov (Conductor), Russian State Symphony Orchestra


----------



## Scopitone

Listening to Hilary Hahn and friends, Bach for Violin & Voice. 

I think I've seen the soprano's name on Mahler or something else. ( Christine Schafer).


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Scopitone said:


> Listening to Hilary Hahn and friends, Bach for Violin & Voice.
> 
> I think I've seen the soprano's name on Mahler or something else. ( Christine Schafer).


She did Mahler symphony 4 with Bernard Haitink and Royal Concertgebouw


----------



## Weston

*And nearly 100 pages since my last current listen . . .*

Boy, if you go away a few days there's too many pages to catch up!

A bit of piano to ease back into deep listening.

*Brahms: Piano Sonata No. 2 in F sharp minor, Op. 2*
Gerhard Oppitz, piano










Too much bang banging on the keys at first, but movement 3 scherzo - allegro has beautiful melodies and also surprising dissonances. Wonderful for that movement alone, but the rest is okay too.

*Grieg: Lyric Pieces, Book X, Op. 71*
Håkon Austbö, piano










Beautiful, especially Piece No. 1

*Beethoven: Bagatelles Op. 119, No. 1, 3, 4, 9 & 11*
Joerg Demus, piano










Beethoven's fluff is deeper than most composers' profoundest. I'm not sure why this selection is so patchy, but I'll listen.


----------



## starthrower

San Francisco Contemporary Players






This music sucks... I mean it sucks you in and you can't ignore it. It's beautiful!


----------



## bejart

Ignaz von Beecke (1733-1803): String Quartet in G Major

Arioso Quartet: Kay Peterson and Frank Krauter, violins -- Carolin Ktirgbaum, viola -- Stefan Kraut, cello


----------



## Biwa

Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart:

Piano Concerto No. 11 in F major K.413
Piano Concerto No. 12 in A major K.414
Quartet No. 4 in C major K.157

Janina Fialkowska
Chamber Players of Canada


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Gustav Mahler: Mahler: Symphony No. 4 (Live)

Bernard Haitink, Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra and Christine Schäfer


----------



## Biwa

Kontrapunctus said:


> Did you happen to buy a used copy a few months from Amazon seller Classic CDs? I sold my copy in March, I think.


Small world? 

Actually, I do buy a lot of used discs, but I got this one here in a shop in Tokyo. That reminds me. I've got some music I don't listen to very often and need to unload. I'm getting overrun by music. LOL! But, I think I'll hang on to this one for a while. I really like her playing and the program. :guitar:


----------



## Guest

Biwa said:


> Small world?
> 
> Actually, I do buy a lot of used discs, but I got this one here in a shop in Tokyo. That reminds me. I've got some music I don't listen to very often and need to unload. I'm getting overrun by music. LOL! But, I think I'll hang on to this one for a while. I really like her playing and the program. :guitar:


I just thought it would be cool if I sold it to a fellow TC member! I probably have sold some and just didn't realize it.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Schumann ; Piano concerto*.
Chicago Symphony Orchestra Fritz Reiner (conductor)
[Record: April 16, 1960 Chicago, Orchestra Hall]


----------



## starthrower

No.1 Gilels/Jochum take their sweet time. I thought it would never end. But I did enjoy it!


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Gustav Mahler: Symphony # 9 in D Major

Bruno Walter: Wiener Philharmoniker, January 16, 1938


----------



## Pugg

​
*Shostakovich*: Cello Concertos
Cello Concerto No. 1 in E flat major, Op. 107
Cello Concerto No. 2 in G minor, Op. 126

*Gautier Capucon *(cello)

Mariinsky Theatre Orchestra, Valery Gergiev


----------



## Conglomerate




----------



## Pugg

Reichstag aus LICHT said:


> Never judge a Bach by its cover


And never judge Ivo !!!


----------



## Pugg

Johnnie Burgess said:


> She did Mahler symphony 4 with Bernard Haitink and Royal Concertgebouw


And a lot of other works.
http://www.prestoclassical.co.uk/a/-/2692/Christine-Sch%C3%A4fer/medium-CD


----------



## Xenakiboy

Liszt's Transcendental Etudes (which I brought the "Phillips Classics" CD a while ago)

I still love this one! 
There's something about Liszt and Chopin that really satisfies be, it's adventurous, moreso than anything I've heard before it (chronologically by date), maybe apart from some of J.S. Bach's works. :tiphat:


----------



## starthrower

On loan from the library.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Vivaldi; Double concertos*
_I Musici _


----------



## Xenakiboy

Now playing: Xenakis - Eonta

One of the first classical albums I brought, had a really huge impact on me....and made me a obsessive fanboy for life.... :tiphat:


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Antonio Vivaldi
Op. #11 Concerto # 1 In D Major RV 207
Op. #11 Concerto # 3 In A Major RV 336
Op. #11 Concerto # 4 In G Major RV 308

Federico Gugliemo Violin I and concertmaster
Pier Luigi Fabretti Oboe
L'Arte dell'Arco


----------



## tortkis

Matthias Weckmann (1616-1674): sonatas, harpsichord works

Weckmann: Complete Works (Ricecar, 2016)


----------



## bioluminescentsquid

Quite a special disc - it's played on an organ in Norrfjärden, based off the original organ in St. Gertrude's, Stockholm (built in 1609) that one of the composers featured in the disc, Andreas Duben, played on. The original organ was split up and sold off in the late 18th century to two village churches, and the two parts still remain. A copy was built in 2000 for the church of Norrfjärden, and later, in 2004, another copy was built for St. Gertrude's, Stockholm.

It's very beautiful sounding and full of character, especially for a 16-year old organ (as opposed to a 400-year-old one). It's quite obvious that the original instrument was followed closely and not many compromises are made.

Playing and registration is, of course, very well done too.

Duben was himself one of the students of the "Organist-maker" Sweelinck, so it is only fitting that works from other noted Sweelinck students such as Schildt or Radeck are also featured.

Although that alien-like creature on the album cover (apparently part of the decoration of this organ).... eek!


----------



## Pugg

​*Renée Fleming; By Request *


----------



## DavidA

Handel Messiah / McCreesh

Absolutely vibrant recording of this great masterpiece with great soloists! Hallelujah!


----------



## Pugg

​
*Jorge Bolet
*
1. Reminiscence of "Lucia Di Lammermoor", S. 397
2. Die Forelle "The Trout", S. 564
3. Concert Paraphrase on "Rigoletto", S. 434
4. 12 Lieder Von Franz Schubert, S.558: No. 9 "Horch, Horch, Die Lerch'" (D. 889)
5. Spinning Chorus (From "The Flying Dutchmen"), S. 440
6. Meine Freuden, Op. 74, No. 12
7. Mädchens Wunsch, Op. 74, No. 5
8. Widmung, Op. 25, No. 1
9. Frühlingsnacht, Op. 39, No. 12


----------



## Xenakiboy

Conlon Nancarrow - Studies for Player Piano (via youtube)

Makes any complicated music seem basic, but also very fun to listen to. What's not to like about 40 different time signatures and tempos at the same time?


----------



## Pugg

​*Mozart: Die Entführung aus dem Serail, K384*

_Edita Gruberova_ (Konstanze),_ Kathleen Battle _(Blonde), Gösta Winbergh (Belmonte), Heinz Zednik (Pedrillo), Martti Talvela (Osmin), Will Quadflieg (Bassa Selim)

Wiener Philharmoniker, Sir George Solti


----------



## DavidA

Pugg said:


> ​
> *Jorge Bolet
> *
> 1. Reminiscence of "Lucia Di Lammermoor", S. 397
> 2. Die Forelle "The Trout", S. 564
> 3. Concert Paraphrase on "Rigoletto", S. 434
> 4. 12 Lieder Von Franz Schubert, S.558: No. 9 "Horch, Horch, Die Lerch'" (D. 889)
> 5. Spinning Chorus (From "The Flying Dutchmen"), S. 440
> 6. Meine Freuden, Op. 74, No. 12
> 7. Mädchens Wunsch, Op. 74, No. 5
> 8. Widmung, Op. 25, No. 1
> 9. Frühlingsnacht, Op. 39, No. 12


Got this. Some great performances


----------



## Guest

Coates
Symphonies no. 14 and 1 (Music on open strings)


----------



## Xenakiboy

So good!!! I love solo flute, just listened to the Rautavaara Flute and guitar Sonata.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Bach, *J S: Alexandre Tharaud

Italian Concerto, BWV971
Keyboard Concerto in G major (after Vivaldi), BWV973
Keyboard Concerto in D minor (after Marcello), BWV974
Keyboard Concerto in G minor (after Vivaldi), BWV975
Keyboard Concerto in F major (after Vivaldi), BWV978
Alexandre Tharaud (piano)


----------



## TurnaboutVox

*Prokofiev
Violin Sonata No. 1 in F minor, Op. 80 
Five Melodies, Op. 35bis
Violin Sonata No. 2 in D major, Op. 94bis*
Alina Ibragimova, Steven Osborne [Hyperion, 2014]

My new disc this week.I have neglected Prokofiev a bit, I'm not sure why. These performances are top-drawer.










*
Chopin
Nocturnes 1 - 14*
Vladimir Ashkenazy [Decca, 1997; rec. 1979 - 85]

In search of a more authentic experience after yesterday's visually 'augmented' Op. 9/1


----------



## Granate

*Bruckner*
Te Deum
Hegoland
150 Psalm
*Cond. Daniel Barenboim, DG, 1981*
View attachment 87021

_
Maybe too fast for my taste, I prefer Karajan's, but it is the Record I could find for 5€._


----------



## Pugg

Next on:

​
*Tchaikovsky; Manfred Symphony.*

Philharmonia Orchestra / Riccardo Muti.


----------



## Guest

Just working the box from top to bottom,so now my third cd and undoubtedly later today the Ravel / Prokofief cd.I have read some articles about his life and realised that he did not made recordings anymore due to the grief caused by the death of his wife.
What very sad,first the burden of sudden stardom and the loss of your dearest.


----------



## Merl

I played that whilst I was sorting my spare room, on Thursday! 



Pugg said:


> Next on:
> 
> ​
> *Tchaikovsky; Manfred Symphony.*
> 
> Philharmonia Orchestra / Riccardo Muti.


----------



## Pugg

​
PROKOFIEV / R. STRAUSS: Violin Sonatas
Zukerman / Neikrug


----------



## Guest

Exciting......


----------



## Pugg

*Mahler; Symphony no 4 *
Kiri Te Kanawa / Sir George Solti


----------



## Michamel

My last listening:

*Carmina Carolingiana*

Artists: Ligeriana, Katia Care
Componist: Anonym
Era: early middle age / late era of Carolingers
Label: Ligia Digital (Klassik Center Kassel)










A little exotic - but great for relaxing.

Next listening is...

*Sonatas*

Artists: Huggett, Ensemble Sonnerie
Componist: Giovanni Battista Fontana
Era: early baroque
Label: Virgin records










Maybe the first oper...


----------



## Vasks

*J. C. Smith - Overture to "The Enchanter" (Terey-Smith/Dorian)
Handel - Concerto Grosso, Op. 3, No. 3 (Rolla/Hungaraton)
J. C. Bach - Wind Symphony No. 6 (Consortium Classicum/MDG)
von Winter - Sinfonia Concertante in B-flat (Brown/cpo)*


----------



## Faramundo

Hi

Franz Joseph Haydn
concerto for trumpet, conductor Rudolph Barchai.
Vinyl.


----------



## bejart

Dietrich Buxtehude (ca.1637-1707): Trio Sonata in G Major, BuxWV 271

John Holloway and Ursala Weiss, violins -- Jaap ter Linden and Mogens Rasmussen, violas -- Lars Ulrik Mortensen, harpsichord


----------



## Vronsky

*Mendelssohn: Concertos for two pianos and orchestra (Paratore & Lajovic)*










Felix Mendelssohn: Concertos for two pianos and orchestra
Anthony and Joseph Paratore *·* RIAS Sinfonietta Berlin *·* Uroš Lajovic


----------



## Pugg

​
*Dame Joan Sutherland; The Art of the Prima Donna*

Arne:The Soldier Tir'd of War's Alarms (Artaxerxes)
Bellini:Casta Diva (from Norma)
O rendetemi la speme...Qui la voce sua soave...Vien, diletto (from I Puritani)
Care compagne, et voi, teneri amici ... Come per me sereno (from La Sonnambula)
Delibes:Qù va la jeune Indoue? 'Bell Song' (from Lakmé)
Gounod:Ah! Je ris de me voir (from Faust)
Ah! Je veux vivre dans ce rêve (from Roméo et Juliette)
Handel:Samson: Let the bright seraphim
Meyerbeer:O beau pays de la Touraine (from Les Huguenots)
Mozart:Martern aller Arten (from Die Entführung aus dem Serail)
Rossini:Bel raggio lusinghier (from Semiramide)
Thomas, Ambroise:A vos jeux, mes amis (from Hamlet)
Verdi:Mi parea … Piangea cantando 'Willow Song' (from Otello)
È strano! è strano!...Ah! fors è lui...Sempre libera (from La Traviata)
Caro nome (from Rigoletto)

Dame Joan Sutherland (soprano)

Chorus & Orchestra of the Royal Opera House, Covent Garden, Francesco Molinari-Pradelli


----------



## Faramundo

Haydn

Die Sieben Letzten Worte Unseres Erlösers Am Kreuze, Prague Chamber Orchestra
Milan Minclinger, conducting.


----------



## Guest

Mahler 4, it feels good today to listen to this symphony.


----------



## Weston

*Short and / or Pleasant*

*Boyce: Symphony No. 3 in C Major*
I Solisti di Zagreb & Antonio Janigro










Unusual format for a baroque or even early classical work. There is no slow movement to speak of, but I've always enjoyed Boyce's anachronistic English take on the transitional period between baroque and classical.

*Enescu: Sérénade Lointaine*
Enescu Trio










Fast forward to the 20th century but this piece fits right in with the other pleasant works this morning. Quite short however -- gone as I write this.

*Herzogenberg: Trio for Horn, Oboe and Piano, Op. 61*
Jeno Kevehazi, Jeno Jando, Ildiko Hegyi










A step back to the romantic with what sounds to me like rapid rambling modulations. The 2nd movement seems to be channeling Beethoven in a jocular mood. Final movement reminds me somewhat of Dvorak. I'm not sure why.

Maybe a fourth piece this morning since a couple of these were so short.

*Quintet fragment in F for clarinet in C, basset horn and string trio, K 580b*
Alan Hacker, clarinet (on original instruments) and the Salomon String Quartet with Lesley Shatzberger, basset horn









Here's this ugly flash flare again.

It's kind of hard for me to go from the romantic period to Mozart. I should have moved the other direction through time. This "fragment" is almost 13 minutes long. I wonder if it was completed by someone else.


----------



## Michamel

Current listening:

*Violin Concerto op. 11, Cello Concerto op. 27, Symphony op. 163*

Artists: Muenchener Kammerorchester, Chiara Enderle, Veriko Tchumburidze, Howard Griffiths
Componist: Anton & Paul Wranitzky
Era: late baroque / Rokoko
Label: Sony Classical (Sony Music)


----------



## SixFootScowl

Symphony 2:


----------



## Reichstag aus LICHT

Alun Hoddinott's atmospheric 4th Symphony:


----------



## Oliver

Just started getting into the Prokofiev piano concertos. Ashkenazy does this perfectly! It's quite a challenge sitting still during the third movement.


----------



## Scopitone

Christine Schäfer (Soprano) / Eric Schneider (Piano)
Schubert: Winterreise


----------



## Dr Johnson

Finlandia. Prompted by a discussion elsewhere.


----------



## KirbyH

So far today, all selections from The Digital Concert Hall:

*Strauss* Suite from Der Rosenkavalier - Andris Nelsons, cond.
*Kodaly* Dances from Galanta - Ivan Fischer, cond.
*Beethoven* Symphony No. 4 - Herbert von Karajan, cond.

The Berliners as they stand today really do shine in highly variegated, colorful music like the Kodaly and Strauss. It's amazing the range of colors the orchestra is capable of, and each soloist is a star in their own right. Albrecht Mayer is one of the finest double reed players in the world - period. The long oboe solo in the Strauss had me sitting on the edge of my seat. Not many instrumentalists are capable of that. The Kodaly had the appropriate sing and watching those fantastic strings tear it up was really something special - they bow to no one. I sincerely hope DG gives Nelsons the chance to record some Strauss either with Berlin or Boston, because it's incredibly obvious when watching him conduct that he loves this music a great deal.

Karajan is a known quantity in Beethoven, and he gives the 4th this aspect of rolling thunder, proto-whatever you want to imagine lying in every bar. It's akin to creation itself. I shall say nothing more, because Uncle Herbert owns this symphony.


----------



## Guest

Bach Partitas No. 2 and 3. Wonderful playing and sound.


----------



## tortkis

Ishamael Wadada Leo Smith: Taif: Prayer in the Garden of Hijaz (Other Minds, 2008)









Ishmael Wadada Leo Smith (trumpet), Anthony Brown (percussion), Del Sol String Quartet


----------



## Granate

*Penderecki*
Polish Requiem
Te Deum
*Cond. Antoni Wit, WNPO, Naxos*
View attachment 87032
View attachment 87033

_The requiem is very nice, but the Te Deum is resulting quite a strange taste in choral. The other pieces are mysterious as well._


----------



## Weston

It's nice to sink my teeth into orchestral works after a lot of chamber and piano. 
*
Reger: Ballet Suite, Op. 130*
Leif Segerstam / Norrkoping Symphony Orchestra










I've not much to say about this. I usually enjoy Reger deeply, but something is missing from this work. The 4th section does sound exotic - echoes of Rimsky-Korsakov. I enjoy that. But then the following waltz is just corny, especially for 1913. Reger is better at a more serious academic style I think.

*Sibelius: The Dryad, Op. 45, No. 1 / Dance Intermezzo, Op. 45, No. 2*
Pietari Inkinen / New Zealand Symphony Orchestra










The Dryad is a wonderful short tone poem, but the Dance Intermezzo sounds for all the world like Chabrier's Espania and doesn't fit with The Dryad in any way. Very strange pairing! But I'm not complaining.

*Tournemire: Symphony No. 5* 
Antonio de Almeida / Moscow Symphony Orchestra










This is another work from 1913. slightly Wagnerian in atmosphere. Tournemire is a good candidate composer for those like me seeking the lesser known.

Movement 2 is a calming slow majestic ride, suspended in cloudscapes of warm wistful sonority. Hits the spot for me!

I'd like to hear a bit more upper frequencies in this recording, less murky middle, but it could just be my aging ears or a slight sinus headache. Not bad enough to fiddle with EQ settings.

I may just continue listening to music most of the day, unusual for me.


----------



## Haydn man

Some typical energetic playing and unusual pieces on this recording


----------



## Michamel

Current listening:

*Intavolatura di Liuto*

Artists: Anthony Bailes
Componist: Michelangelo Galilei
Era: Mannerism (High Renaissance - early baroque)
Label: Ramee (Note 1 Musikvertrieb)










Brother from Galileo Galilei - and great lute player.


----------



## Dr Johnson

No. 5


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Busoni, Piano Concerto*

I only rarely listen to this concerto because it's so dad-gummed long, but today I'm home sick, so I've got nothing but time.


----------



## bioluminescentsquid

I have never heard anything less than stellar from the label Ramee....









Gwendolyn Toth playing early Renaissance Organ music (quite a lot out of the book of Hans Kotter) on two sweet Meantone organs in the province of Groningen, the Netherlands, the so called "Organ garden" for it's high concentration of historical organs, but otherwise devoid of attraction. 








The organ used in disc 1 is in the village of Krewerd, and is quite tiny with only 7 stops. It was built in 1531, probably with older pipework from 1450, and has survived more or less in that condition until today. The sound, though, is very raw and intense.

The other, larger (19 stops) organ is in the nearby (5 min away) village of Zeerijp, and was originally built in 1645. It didn't fare as well as it's smaller and older sibling, as most of the pipework was replaced over the next few centuries as tastes shifted. In the 1970's it was rebuilt to the hypothetical original condition. It's not as interesting as the first organ, but still quite something to listen to!


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Antonio Vivaldi
Op. # 7 Concerto # 5 In F Major RV 285a
Op. # 7 Concerto # 6 In B Flat Major RV 374
Op. # 7 Concerto # 9 In B Flat Major RV 373

Federico Guglielmo solo violin & concertmaster
L'Arte dell'Arco


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Debussy, Ravel, Stravinsky, String Quartets*

Lindsay String Quartet.


----------



## Michamel

Current listening:

*Strata*

Artists: Erkki-Sven Tueuer
Componist: Erkki-Sven Tueuer
Era: Postmodern music
Label: Ecm Records (Universal Music)


----------



## Reichstag aus LICHT

Granate said:


> *Penderecki*
> Te Deum
> *Cond. Antoni Wit, WNPO, Naxos*
> View attachment 87033
> 
> _the Te Deum is resulting quite a strange taste in choral._


Useful comments on the _Te Deum_ at Classical.net, in their review of the same Naxos CD:

http://www.classical.net/music/recs/reviews/n/nxs57980a.php


----------



## DavidA

Manxfeeder said:


> *Bruckner, Symphony No. 8*
> 
> This must be a Karajan day around here.
> 
> View attachment 86870


This is a fantastic set!


----------



## Mahlerian

Mahler: Symphony No. 8 in E-flat major*
Elizabeth Connell, Edith Wiens, Felicity Lott, Trudeliese Schmidt, Nadine Denize, Richard Versalle, Jorma Hynninen, Hans Sotin, Tiffin School Boys' Choir, London Philharmonic Chorus, London Philharmonic Orchestra, cond. Tennstedt









Tennstedt's studio recording of the Eighth is slightly faster than the live version from the early 90s, but overall the interpretation is similar. Unfortunately, the performance lacks the same fire that characterizes that recording, though the tenor certainly sounds better and it's still a fine rendition of this magnificent work.

*No, there is no subtitle.


----------



## KirbyH

Mahlerian said:


> Mahler: Symphony No. 8 in E-flat major*
> Elizabeth Connell, Edith Wiens, Felicity Lott, Trudeliese Schmidt, Nadine Denize, Richard Versalle, Jorma Hynninen, Hans Sotin, Tiffin School Boys' Choir, London Philharmonic Chorus, London Philharmonic Orchestra, cond. Tennstedt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tennstedt's studio recording of the Eighth is slightly faster than the live version from the early 90s, but overall the interpretation is similar. Unfortunately, the performance lacks the same fire that characterizes that recording, though the tenor certainly sounds better and it's still a fine rendition of this magnificent work.
> 
> *No, there is no subtitle.


This was the first recording of the work I owned and to the day remains my favorite. I need to get this whole box for myself and likely the live readings as well.


----------



## opus55

Wagner: Tristan und Isolde










Strauss: Die Frau ohne Schatten


----------



## bejart

Georg Heinrich Backofen (1768-1830): Clarinet Concerto in E Flat, Op.24

Johannes Moesus directing the SWR Rundfunkorchester Kaiserlautern --- Dieter Klocker, clarinet


----------



## Michamel

Current listening:

*The Blue Notebooks*

Artists: Max Richter
Componist: Max Richter
Era: Postmodern music
Label: FatCat Records (2004 verson)










Time to go to the dreamland - good night!


----------



## Guest

Berg Lyrische suite,Webern,five movements ,six bagatelles,string quartet,op.28 and Urbanner.


----------



## nbergeron

I nabbed my parents' big Bose speakers for this (they weren't using them) and I'm glad I did. I've never heard this opera before and I'm delighted by both the music and the quality of the recording/performance. Can we crown Vivaldi king of the aria?


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Glazunov, The Seasons. Holst, The Planets*


----------



## Vaneyes

*Liszt*: Sonata, w. Demidenko. Recorded 1992.


----------



## Dr Johnson

No.2, "Four Temperaments"


----------



## Vaneyes

nbergeron said:


> View attachment 87042
> 
> I nabbed my parents' big Bose speakers for this (they weren't using them) and I'm glad I did. I've never heard this opera before and I'm delighted by both the music and the quality of the recording/performance. *Can we crown Vivaldi king of the aria?*


----------



## KenOC

Beethoven's Pastoral, Haitink with the London SO. One of the best IMO.


----------



## KenOC

Vaneyes said:


>


That Vivaldi was always a natty dresser!


----------



## Vaneyes

millionrainbows said:


> Krenek: Piano Sonata No. 2
> 
> Very engaging, harmonically interesting, played beautifully, great recording.


Krenek deserves more recording. :tiphat:


----------



## Guest

Traverso said:


> Berg Lyrische suite,Webern,five movements ,six bagatelles,string quartet,op.28 and Urbanner.


I may have some difficulties with the modern classics but Webern is truly an exception,what beauty.:angel:


----------



## Guest

I bought this as part of my box set bonanza (and from an actual CD/LP store!) the other day. I've only heard symphonies 7-9, so I was curious about the first 6 and figured this was probably an authentic-sounding set. I started with Symphony No.1. Not bad at all, if a little long. The Symphony is paired with the Cello Concerto, which receives a fine performance. I think it's odd that none of the soloists are Czech, but they are all renowned musicians. 5 of the 6 discs play for more than 80 minutes, so this is quite a bargain set. Great sound, too.


----------



## Aeneas

Frescobaldi, Fiori musicali


----------



## Guest

Vaneyes said:


> Krenek deserves more recording. :tiphat:


Thank you.I listen to it now on youtube:tiphat:


----------



## Blancrocher

Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (Rachlin/Golan); Symphony 10 (Karajan)


----------



## Chordalrock

This thread inspired me to revisit my Krenek collection.

Piano concerto 3. Korzhev and Woods. 2016.

Some nice things here, among them dialogues between harp and piano in the adagio and some unusual use of the piano itself toward the end of that movement.


----------



## Granate

*Penderecki*
Concerto Grosso No.1 for 3 Cellos & Orchestra
Largo for Cello & Orchestra
Sonata for Cello & Orchestra ((*-*))
*Cond. Antoni Wit, WNPO, Naxos (2007)*
View attachment 87049

_The album gets better at the end. These are more experimental works and not always tonal. It can be a little unconfortable to listen as a recording but I bet that playing the works in a concert hall must be thrilling, mostly for the Largo and the Sonata._

Next: Credo



Michamel said:


> Current listening:
> 
> *The Blue Notebooks*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Time to go to the dreamland - good night!


Wow. That is a masterpiece. A shame the three following works by Richter are far from being that good. It has been like two years since I last listened to it.


----------



## Guest

I finished this set with Sonata No.3, which he plays with commanding sweep and virtuosity. Superb sound--to my ears, the perfect balance of presence and hall sound.


----------



## bejart

Jan Zach (1699-1773): Sinfonie in A Major

Ivan Zenaty conducting the Capella "Sancta Caecelia"


----------



## Biwa

Franz Schubert:

Arpeggione Sonata
Impromptu's D. 899 No. 2-4
Wer sich der Einsamkeit ergibt, D. 478
Wer nie sein Brot mit Tränen, D. 480
An die Türen will ich schleichen, D. 479
Sonatina in D major, D. 384
Gretchen am Spinnrade, D. 118
Piano Trio in B flat major, D. 28
Ungarische Melodie, D. 817
(all arranged for harp instead of piano)

Marie-Pierre Langlamet, harp
Anna Prohaska, soprano
Ludwig Quandt, cello
Lara St. John, violin


----------



## D Smith

Sibelius Symphony No. 2 Bernstein/Vienna. One of my favourite performances of this work. I find what Bernstein did in the second movement to be revelatory (though I'm sure many would disagree. It runs nearly 4 minutes longer than the Karajan recording I have which I also love). When I hear this performance, it's like hearing this work-one of my most loved in classical music- for the first time. He brings clarity to musical lines I've heard nowhere else. The orchestra is in great form and the live recording transparent.


----------



## Reichstag aus LICHT

opus55 said:


> Strauss: Die Frau ohne Schatten


Die Frau ohne Schatten. Translation, "The Constipated Woman"

...just kidding.


----------



## Weston

*Nielsen: Flute Concerto *
Tibor Bogányi / Saimaa Sinfonietta / Mikael Helasvuo, flute










Wanders back and forth between tightly structured and what sounds almost improvised to me. Interesting contrasts in that regard. Movement 2 gets a little wild with orchestral sections tossing a presto theme back and forth as if they are playing "hot potato" similar to Mendelssohn's Octet opening.

The flute writing too often seems to rely on bright and cheery bird calls. I enjoy that, but wouldn't it be better contrast to use more of the flute's darker legato capabilities once in a while?

*Janacek: Taras Bulba *
Ondrej Lenard / Slovak Radio Symphony Orchestra










Janacek simply doesn't mind changing course in mid-stride or stopping in the middle of a phrase does he? Somehow he makes it work where others would just sound chopped up. I love the strange galloping rhythms too, sounding very modern at times. (Well, I guess 1927 is modern.)

There are swelling brass chords in the middle of the final movement that are bringing tears to my eyes. Better this than wasting time on a Netflix movie any day!

Surprising myself, I needed a long pause after this. It's too good to ruin the mood rushing into another piece.

(Much later)
*
Dutilleux: Symphony No. 1 *
Daniel Barenboim / Orchestre de Paris










I absolutely _love_ the jazzy opening to this. It takes me way back to TV themes from my childhood somehow, but not in a bad way. It is of that era.

I truly enjoyed my day of listening!


----------



## pmsummer

SYMPHONY NO. 22 "CITY OF LIGHT"
CELLO CONCERTO
*Alan Hovhaness*
Janos Starker - cello
Seattle Symphony
Dennis Russell Davies - conductor
_
Naxos_


----------



## Granate

*Penderecki*
[SUP]1[/SUP]Credo
Cantata in honorem Almae Martis Universitatis
---
[SUP]2[/SUP]Violin Concerto No.1 
Violin Concerto No.2 'Metamorphosen'
*Cond. Antoni Wit, WNPO2008[SUP]1[/SUP] / PNRSO2000[SUP]2[/SUP], Naxos*
View attachment 87056
View attachment 87057

_Two more accessible and neo-romantic works by the Polish composer. Credo passed in a moment. I got busy with other things as I found the choral work good yet not outstanding, but the Cantata fixes it at the end. The Violin Concerto No.1 is really powerful. Drama._


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Mozart, Piano Concerto No. 21*

The irritating thing about Robert Casadesus is, he is so subtle, you have to really listen to him to appreciate him. I had to put my book down and actually pay attention.


----------



## Conglomerate




----------



## TwoFlutesOneTrumpet

Rameau - Une Symphonie Imaginaire









I can't get this out of my head


----------



## Xenakiboy

Quite an incredible work, the polyphony is extraordinary!!


----------



## Pugg

​MOZART: Sinfonia Concertante K364; Concertone K191 /
IPO/ Perlman / Zukerman / Mehta


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Howard Hanson: Symphony # 1 In E Minor, Op. 21, "Nordic"

Gerard Schwarz, Seattle Symphony Orchestra


----------



## Xenakiboy




----------



## Pugg

Xenakiboy said:


> ]


Did Bach stopped half way trough?


----------



## Pugg

Florestan said:


> Symphony 2:


----------



## Xenakiboy

Pugg said:


> Did Bach stopped half way trough?


You don't care though, so why not yes? :clap:


----------



## Pugg

Vaneyes said:


>


Great picture from the great man :tiphat:


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Haydn
String Quartet #46 Op. 55 # 2 In F Minor "Razor"
String Quartet #53 Op. 64 # 5 In D Major "The Lark"

Buchberger Quartet


----------



## Pugg

Reichstag aus LICHT said:


> Die Frau ohne Schatten. Translation, "The Constipated Woman"
> 
> ...just kidding.


Strauss is not to be kidding with :angel:


----------



## Pugg

Xenakiboy said:


> You don't care though, so why not yes? :clap:


I do care, that's why the questions, as you know so well.


----------



## Pugg

​
_Haydn; Piano concertos
Leif Ove Andsenes _


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mahler ; Symphony 6*

_Leonard Bernstein_


----------



## deprofundis

I went to an happening sort of a rave i took ''substances'' therefore bare whit me, so now i am hyper but kid youth in general dont use drugs im no role model im a tad of a loser for taking some but what done is done, Now on whit serieous buziness classical music devotion im lisening in no particular order to ars nova obscur pierre de la croix on YouTube, and some Thomas Crecquillon  one interresting renaissance key player what a pair of fine gentelmen of the mysterious almost lost polyphony, lets face it who care but me and a fringe of retro classical music.I might lisen to some couple of motets later on, i mean be in altered state but i was fairly raisonable i walk home i was ain't sick im a strong man, but anyway i also drank some rhum and i said some , because i have a flask and i am all about sharing, so i did not drink mutch...BUT verboten if you think this is a pro or a con post on me on '' camicule'' lets used euphemism shawll we.But i like to says i feel fine i dont feel mental or schizoid or whatever im just relaxe after walking like 2hours walk home, i will enjoy some tea since i'm reck and i most rest lisen to good classic and im sober for 2 weeks i dont like partying each weeks this month i party twice last month also the same, but next month i will sober on , nothing but tea water and smokes and that it , have a nice night, please acknowledge my hard stance non proselythism pro toxine, you get the message .Remenber the principal reason im on TC is to talk about classical my devotion my passion and i want to share it whit passionated people like me, musicologist, wierdo, nerds (insert a category), i send my greeting to ladies and gentelmen of TC, *i promess that i would ain't talk about personnal annecdote but this one is fairly interresting or maybe not sorry if i offend someone that is very anti substance this is my greatest concern.But since i am on stuff i use euphemism, i will do a scientific study of perception and write what i'm feeling about the beauty of the music the hidden harmonies the melodies, let's not wast time and make the best out of it*.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Schubert*: Partsongs, Auf dem Strom & Der Hirt auf dem Felsen et al.
Danco / de Preyer et al.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Strauss, R: Intermezzo, Op. 72*

_ Lucia Popp_ /Dietrich Fischer-Dieskau/ Philipp Brammer, et al
Bavarian Radio Symphony Orchestra, Wolfgang Sawallisch


----------



## Reichstag aus LICHT

Pugg said:


> [/url]​


Off-topic, but that cover reminds me: I wish Warner had come up with a more æsthetic way of replacing the EMI logo than just sticking a black patch over it.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Grofe*: Grand Canyon Suite
Mississippi Suite

*Herbert*, V:Cello Concerto No. 2 in E minor, Op. 30
Georges Miquelle (cello)

Eastman-Rochester Orchestra, Howard Hanson


----------



## TurnaboutVox

*Joseph Haydn
Symphony In C Major Hob. I. 82 "The Bear"
Symphony In G Minor Hob. I. 83 "The Hen"
Symphony In E-flat Major Hob. I. 84*
New York Philharmonic, Leonard Bernstein [Sony, 2010; rec 1964-7]

Outstandingly enjoyable.


----------



## Jeff W

*In which there are Classical era masters*

Good morning and long time no see TC! Little baby Sebastian is finally sleeping on a schedule now and that lets us try to get some semblance of normality back in the house! Last night's listening was selections from the great Classical era masters to get me back into the swing of things.

View attachment 87069


Started off with my (late) Saturday Symphony listening. Antal Dorati conducts the Philharmonia Hungarica in Joseph Haydn's Symphonies No. 81, 82 'The Bear' and No. 82 'The Hen', the last of which was the symphony of the week down in the Saturday Symphony thread. Antal Dorati does a fine job with all three symphonies.

View attachment 87070


One of my desert island discs, Mozart's Clarinet and Oboe Concertos. Antony Pay plays the basset clarinet and Michel Piguet plays the oboe while the late Christopher Hogwood conducts the Academy of Ancient Music.

View attachment 87071


Onwards to some Beethoven and the Opus 2 piano sonatas (Nos. 1-3). Alfred Brendel plays the piano.

View attachment 87072


Finishing out with Franz Schubert's String Quartets No. 14 'Death and the Maiden' and No. 13 'Rosamunde'. The Takacs Quartet plays. Great performances captured on disc here but I've always found the cover art to be a bit silly and over the top!


----------



## Pugg

​*J S Bach - Cantatas & Arias
*

_Ian Bostridge_ (tenor), Fabio Biondi (violin)

Europa Galante, Fabio Biondi


----------



## bejart

Joan Pla (ca.1720-1770?) and Josep Pla (1728-1762): Trio Sonata No.4 in F Major

Barcelona Consort: Jordi Colomer and Jordi Argelaga, flutes -- Jordi Comellas, viola de gamba -- Madrona Elias, harpsichord


----------



## Vronsky

*Monteverdi: Vespro della Beata Vergine (Matačić)*










Claudio Monteverdi: Vespro della Beata Vergine
Croatian Radiotelevision Choir *·* Zagreb Philharmonic Orchestra *·* Lovro Matačić *·* Eva Andor *·* Adrienne Csengery *·* Durdevka Čakarević *·* Werner Krenn *·* Josip Novosel *·* Franjo Petrušanec *·* Ante Mijač


----------



## Pugg

​*Schubert: Trout Quintet.*
Capucon brothers and friends


----------



## Blancrocher

Argerich: Live From the Concertgebouw 1978 & 1979


----------



## Scopitone

I have a lot of work to do this morning, so I have que'd up both of these albums. Should keep me busy for a bit.


----------



## helenora

*
Verdi Macbeth*

*Thought is the most powerful weapon*. Verdi's first Shakespearean opera is a parable on political immorality - and a revolution of the then-existing opera conventions.

This opera is very intense. Well, Verdi's operas are all sort of intense, emotionally and full of Shakespeare like passions. This one is like a tropical flower , can't leave one indifferent and it's fragrance will stay with you long after you finished listening to it.

Impressed! ( or may be one shouldn't listen to Verdi's stuff every day, then every time will be a new impression )


----------



## Merl

I've just had this on at silly volume in the car/ Something in the glovebox was rattling like hell when the brass came in and I nearly scared an old dear at the traffic lights to death but I thoroughly enjoyed it.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

*Vaughan Williams
Phatasy Quintet for Strings*
Quartet for Strings no 1 in G minor
Quartet for Strings no 2 in A minor*
Maggini Quartet, *Garfield Jackson (2nd viola) [Naxos, 2001]

These are really good works, I haven't often taken the time really to listen to them. And of course the Magginis are rock solid too.










*Britten
War Requiem, Op.66*
London Symphony Chorus; boys of the Choir of Elthan College; Ian Bostridge (tenor); Simon Keenlyside (baritone); Sabina Cvilak (soprano); LSO, Noseda [LSO LIve, 2012]


----------



## Pugg

​
*Vivaldi: Sacred works* , vol 1
_Vittorio Negri _


----------



## Merl

Just found a new Dvorak 8 to match my fave (Levine). Beautiful recording and playing. Mr Fischer and his Budapest mates have put in some top-notch performances.


----------



## Orfeo

*Plus,*

*Stephen Heller*
Three Nocturnes (Ständchen), Voyage autour de ma chambre, Tarantellas, etc.
-Andreas Meyer-Hermann, piano.


----------



## Orfeo

D Smith said:


> Sibelius Symphony No. 2 Bernstein/Vienna. One of my favourite performances of this work. I find what Bernstein did in the *second movement to be revelatory* (though I'm sure many would disagree. It runs nearly 4 minutes longer than the Karajan recording I have which I also love). When I hear this performance, it's like hearing this work-one of my most loved in classical music- for the first time. He brings clarity to musical lines I've heard nowhere else. The orchestra is in great form and the live recording transparent.


Agree, there is hardly anything indulgent in Bernstein's approach.


----------



## Granate

*Lutosławski*
Twenty Polish Christmas Carols
Five Songs
--
Paganini Variations
Paroles Tissées
Les Espaces du Sommeil
Symphony No.3
*Cond. Antoni Wit, Katowice, Naxos (2004, 1997)*
View attachment 87085
View attachment 87086

_Nothing remarkable on the first album. My attention drives away easily, the Christmas songs sound good but I am not in the mood. The Paganini Variations for piano by Bernd Glemser is another story. 
A rest from Penderecki, whom I will listen to A. Wit's cycle of Symphonies afterwards._


----------



## Pugg

*Verdi: Aida*

Montserrat Caballé (Aida), Placido Domingo (Radames), Fiorenza Cossotto (Amneris), Piero Cappuccilli (Amonasro), Nicolai Ghiaurov (Ramfis), Nicola Martinucci (Messaggero), Luigi Roni (Re), Esther Casas (Sacerdotessa)

New Philharmonia Orchestra, Riccardo Muti



> "Montserrat Caballé's Ethiopian slave-girl is tender, subtle and often thrilling. By her side, her rival Fiorenza Cossotto's Egyptian princess Amneris is sinuous yet simultaneously sumptuous. Placido Domingo is in golden voice...and Piero Cappuccilli makes a stern and implacable Amonasro...Most recordings of this opera have a weakness here or there; this has none." BBC Music Magazine, February 2011 *****





> "This is an outright winner … I am sure that Verdi would have liked Muti's concentration on essentials and the way he suggests a real theatrical experience." Gramophone Magazine


----------



## Guest

Listening and watching,I am so in love with these quartets. opus.59.no2.


----------



## pmsummer

VALE OF TEARS
_A Minnesinger's Songs and Interludes_
*Neidhart*
Ensemble Leones
Marc Lewon - director
_
Naxos_


----------



## millionrainbows

KirbyH said:


> One of my all time favorite interpretations/recordings of this work.


Sonics seem to be important to you, Kirby, and the hall that the Blomstedt recordings are done in might have a good deal to do with this. They all sound good; I also like his Carmina Burana and Schubert releases.

Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 in Eb minor, Op. 144 (1974), Manhattan Quartet. The last one he wrote before he "bit the big one." Starts with a sombre elegy, and the 5th mvt is a funeral march, perhaps for himself. It reminds me of the 15th Symphony, like a clock winding down.


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Antonín Dvořák: Symphony # 8 In G Major Op. 88

Charles Mackerras, The Hamburg Philharmonic Orchestra


----------



## Scopitone

Beautiful voice from a beautiful lady.


----------



## shadowdancer

Brahms: Violin Concerto in D major, Op. 77
Jascha Heifetz, Fritz Reiner and Chicago Symphony Orchestra
Imho? Unbeatable!


----------



## Faramundo

Hi









good evening.


----------



## senza sordino

Dvorak Complete Piano Trios, #1-4
View attachment 87089


Dvorak Cello Concerto, plus fillers: Leave me alone, Rondo in Gm, Goin' home, Songs my mother taught me, Silent woods, Slavonic Dance in Gm 
View attachment 87090


Smetena Ma Vlast, Richard III, Wallenstein's Camp, Hakon Jari, Prague Carnival, excerpts from the Bartered Bride
View attachment 87091


Kodaly Hary Janos Suite, Peacock Variations, Dances of Galanta
View attachment 87093


Dvorak Concerto for violin plus fillers: Romance in Fm, Mazurka for violin and orchestra in Em, Humoresque 
View attachment 87094


----------



## Retyc

Alexander Zemlinsky - String Quartets 3-4


----------



## Dr Johnson

No. 21


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1997 - '09, 2004/5.


----------



## deprofundis

Im currently lisening to my lastest ordering *Ockeghem*: missa de plus en plus . chansons on _brilliant_, what can i say on Ockeghem that was ain't said allready he genieous. 4 cd of him i have and various apparition on naxos compilation make me beleive this classical composer is '' le grand maitre flamand'' among others , one of the first to define flemish polyphony.


----------



## Vaneyes

Merl said:


> Just found a new *Dvorak 8 *to match my fave (Levine). Beautiful recording and playing. Mr Fischer and his Budapest mates have put in some top-notch performances.
> 
> View attachment 87082


Chung, Suitner, Harnoncourt aren't bad either. :tiphat:


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Dmitri Shostakovich: Cello Concerto # 2, Op.126

Heinrich Schiff and Maxim Shostakovich and Symphonieorchester des Bayerischen Rundfunks


----------



## Michamel

Current listening:

*The Caswell Collection, Vol. 5*

Artists: Alexander Nikolajewitsch Skrjabin (recorded 1910!)
Componist: Alexander Nikolajewitsch Skrjabin
Era: Postmodern music
Label: Pierian










I love piano music - and Skrjabin. Yes!


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Haydn: Cello Concerto # 2 In D Major

Anner Bylsma violincello
Tafelmusik


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Georg Philipp Telemann:
Oboe Concerto In C Minor TWV 51:c2
Thomas Indermuhle oboe, English Chamber Orchestra

Recorder Sonata In A Major TWV 42:A1
Recorder Sonata In B Flat Major TWV 42:B4

Ensemble Tripla Concordia


----------



## Guest

Scopitone said:


> I have a lot of work to do this morning, so I have que'd up both of these albums. Should keep me busy for a bit.


For me, the 10th is the best of the bunch. The 8th in particular seems a bit underpowered.


----------



## Michamel

Current listening:

*Symphony No.5/The Season*

Artists: Jose Serebrier, Sno
Componist: Alexander Glasunow
Era: Postmodern music
Label: Warner Classics (Warner)


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Carl Nielsen: Symphony # 2, Op. 16 "The Four Temperaments"

Theodore Kuchar & Janáček Philharmonic Orchestra


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Bach, Goldberg Variations*

Performed by Glenn Gould's computerized counterpart.


----------



## worov




----------



## Michamel

Current listening:

*Watkins Ale - Music Of The English Renaissance*

Artists: Baltimore Consort
Componist: various
Era: English Renaissance
Label: Dorian (Edel)


----------



## millionrainbows

Manxfeeder said:


> *Bach, Goldberg Variations*
> 
> Performed by Glenn Gould's computerized counterpart.
> 
> View attachment 87105


I think GG would have liked this. It sounds fantastic to me.


----------



## millionrainbows

Johnnie Burgess said:


> Carl Nielsen: Symphony # 2, Op. 16 "The Four Temperaments"
> 
> Theodore Kuchar & Janáček Philharmonic Orchestra
> 
> View attachment 87104


Somebody described this Nielsen music as 'bleak landscapes.' In that case, it would be good music for people in West Texas.


----------



## Guest

When Lazar Berman praises another pianist's technique, musicality, and individuality, then he's worth looking into, and Bellucci doesn't disappoint in these two fiercely difficult pieces. Excellent sound, too.


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

millionrainbows said:


> Somebody described this Nielsen music as 'bleak landscapes.' In that case, it would be good music for people in West Texas.


I did not consider it bleak.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Bach, Goldberg Variations*


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Francesco Geminiani
Op. 2 # 1 Concerto Grosso In C Minor
Op. 2 # 2 Concerto Grosso In C Minor
Op. 2 # 3 Concerto Grosso In D Minor

Tafelmusik


----------



## Orfeo

Michamel said:


> Current listening:
> 
> *Symphony No.5/The Season*
> 
> Artists: Jose Serebrier, Sno
> Componist: Alexander Glasunow
> Era: Postmodern music
> Label: Warner Classics (Warner)


The era is essentially late-romantic, pre-modern. Nonetheless, wonderful music (esp. The Seasons) and a very nice album, with a rather curious cover photo.
That said, welcome to the Forum Michamel!


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Heitor Villa-Lobos: String Quartet # 6

Cuarteto Latinoamericano









Haydn: String Quartet #59 Op. 74 # 3 In G Minor "Rider"

Buchberger Quartet


----------



## Granate

*Penderecki*
Symphony No.3 
Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima
Fluorescences
De Natura Sonoris II
---
Symphony No.5
Symphony No.1
*Cond. Antoni Wit, Katowice, Naxos (2000)*

*Ben Lukas Boysen*
Spells 
*Erased Tapes (2016)*

_From the first album, Threnody and De Natura Sonoris II, from the second, every single second.
Check the opening of Symphony No.1. And then Spells. I was missing listening to Erased Tapes again, they scarcely release a forgettable record._


----------



## pmsummer

KAPSBERGIANA
_Libro Terzo_
*Girolamo Kapsberger*
Los Otros
Hille Perl - viola da gamba, lirone
Lee Santana - chitarrone
Steve Player - chitarrone, guitar​
_Deutsche Harmonia Mundi_


----------



## Merl

Vaneyes said:


> Chung, Suitner, Harnoncourt aren't bad either. :tiphat:


Great choices! Suitner's whole cycle is terrific.


----------



## Guest

I was thrilled to find a sealed copy of this LP for only $15. My old one was worn out ages ago. I can't imagine why RCA never issued this recording on CD. It's also hard to imagine anyone playing this with anywhere near the searing intensity of these artists. The 1968 sonics hold up well.


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Arcangelo Corelli
Op. 2 Sonata # 2 in D Minor
Op. 2 Sonata # 3 in C Major
Op. 2 Sonata # 4 in E Minor
Op. 2 Sonata # 5 in B-Flat Major

Pieter-Jan Belder, Musica Amphion


----------



## D Smith

Dvorak Symphony No. 8. Kertesz/LSO. This work seemed to be in the air here at TC so I put on my favourite. Kertesz just gets everything right to my ears as far as pacing and balance. And the remastering sounds great. I used to own this disc on vinyl back in the dark ages. Highly recommended.


----------



## Sonata

Some Nocturnes for dinner music


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Handel
Concerto Grosso, Op. 6 # 2 In F Major
Concerto Grosso, Op. 6 # 4 In A Minor
Concerto Grosso, Op. 6 # 5 In D Major

Martin Pearlman (Conductor), Boston Baroque


----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat

just for fun


----------



## bejart

Bartolomeo Campagnoli (1751-1827): Violin Concerto in B Flat, Op.15

Giancarlo Andretta leading the Orchsetra di Padova e del Veneto -- Francesco Manara, violin


----------



## aleazk

Dai FUJIKURA - Sparking Orbit for electric guitar and electronics


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Vaughan Williams: Oboe Concerto

Academy of St. Martin in the Fields and Celia Nicklin and Sir Neville Marriner


----------



## Weston

*Ravel: Introduction & Allegro for harp, flute, clarinet & string quartet*
David Gilbert / Manchester Music Festival Symphony Orchestra (members)










What a noisy live recording! It sounds like people are walking around - stumbling even. In spacious stereo! But the piece itself is very fine, flowing, melodic, mystic and Ravelesque.

*
Rachmaninoff: Etudes Tableaux, Op. 33 (complete)*
Marietta Petkova, piano










Terrifying stuff here. How can anyone ever make fingers do all that in the first place? And then make it seem smooth and effortless? But athletics or virtuoso playing are not the reason I listen to music. I am more partial to No. 8's expressive longing. Many of the rest sound painful.

*Faure: Piano Quintet No. 2 in Cm, Op. 115 *
Domus










This album is highly regarded among critics and TC members alike. I like it too, but if I am being honest Faure's melodies are rambling and a little hard to follow at times in this piece. I like the atmosphere it creates though, and of course the cover image alone is worth the price of the CD.


----------



## starthrower




----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1994.


----------



## Vaneyes

Weston said:


> *....Faure: Piano Quintet No. 2 in Cm, Op. 115 *
> Domus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This album is highly regarded among critics and TC members alike. I like it too, but if I am being honest Faure's melodies are rambling and a little hard to follow at times in this piece. I like the atmosphere it creates though, and of course the cover image alone is worth the price of the CD.


Trust me, this rec's essential.


----------



## Pugg

​
Brahms:
"Op.24 in B flat major, Variations and Fugue on a Theme by Handel"
Pieces Op.119 "4" Op.117 interlude of "three"


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Vaughan Williams: Phantasy Quintet

Maggini Quartet and Garfield Jackson


----------



## Pugg

Liszt: Piano Concertos Nos. 1 & 2; Totentanz Alfred Brendel, 
London Philharmonic Orchestra, Bernard Haitink


----------



## Pugg

Manxfeeder said:


> *Bach, Goldberg Variations*
> 
> View attachment 87106


As one of our dear members : Vaneyes always saying: essential.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mendelssohn:*

The Fair Melusine Overture, Op. 32
A Midsummer Night's Dream Overture, Op. 21
Calm Sea and Prosperous Voyage, Op. 27
Overture for wind instruments 'Harmoniemusik', Op. 24
Trumpet - Overture Op. 101
Ruy Blas Overture, Op. 95
Hebrides Overture, Op. 26

London Symphony Orchestra, Claudio Abbado


----------



## Michamel

starthrower said:


>


Nice - I have to check this album.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Scarlatti, D*:Stabat Mater a 10 voci
5 Sonatas for Organ
Salve Regina

Choir of Christ Church Cathedral Oxford, Francis Grier


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mahler*:
Lieder eines fahrenden Gesellen (4 songs, complete)
Kindertotenlieder Rückert-Lieder (5 songs, complete)

_Thomas Hampson_ (baritone)

Wiener Philharmoniker, Leonard Bernstein


----------



## Pugg

​
*Verdi: Macbeth*

_Fiorenza Cossotto/Sherrill Milnes/Ruggero Raimondi/ Jose Carreras et al_
Ambrosian Opera Chorus, Philharmonia Orchestra, _Riccardo Muti_


----------



## AClockworkOrange

*
Franz Liszt:*
- Orpheus
- Psalm XIII*
- Poet & Peasant (Overture)**
*Richard Wagner*
- Die Meistersinger von Nürnberg (Prelude - Act 1)
*The Royal Philharmonic Orchestra conducted by Sir Thomas Beecham*
_* Walter Midgley - Tenor, Beecham Choral Society
** John Kennedy - Cello_

Beecham never disappoints and these performances are no exception. Superb interpretations and performances from the Maestro and _his_ orchestra.


----------



## Pugg

​
_BRAHMS_ Sonatas 1 & 2;Paganini Variations;Ballade, op.118/3;Rhapsody, op.119/


----------



## Jeff W

*In which there are thunderstorms*

Good morning TC from wet and rainy Albany! It rained and stormed most of the night so I tried to pick some music that was somewhat appropriate.

View attachment 87133


I started off with the Grand Canyon (picked for the cloudburst sequence) and Mississippi Suites by Ferde Grofe and the Cello Concerto No. 2 by Victor Herbert. Howard Hanson conducting the Eastman-Rochester Orchestra with Georges Miquelle playing the cello in the concerto. Excellent playing all around although I can't say that the concerto was all that memorable to my ears.

View attachment 87134


Music by Howard Hanson himself now. Symphony No. 1 'Nordic' and No. 2 'Romantic'. Hanson conducting his own music with the Eastman-Rochester Orchestra.

View attachment 87135


By this point the storms had really kicked up with lots of thunder and lightning, so I decided Beethoven's Pastoral Symphony was in order, as is my habit during thunderstorms. This time I went with George Szell and the Cleveland Orchestra where the Pastoral is preceded by the Symphony no. 1 and is followed by the Egmont Overture.

View attachment 87136


Finished out with the Symphony No. 1 'The Poem of the Forest' and Symphony No. 3 of Albert Roussel. Charles Dutoit conducting the Orchestre National de France. Lovely music especially the first one, which is a musical depiction of the seasons in the forest.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Tchaikovsky*: Symphony No. 1 in G minor, Op. 13 "Winter Dreams"
Tchaikovsky: The Nutcracker Suite, Op. 71a


----------



## Vasks

*Reynolds - Overture to "The Taming of the Shrew" (Sutherland/Marco Polo)
Harty - Fantasy for Two Pianos (Posner & Garvelmann/Olympia)
Bridge - The Sea (Groves/EMI)*


----------



## bejart

Johann Joachim Quantz (1697-1770): Flute Concerto No.298 in A Major

Martin Barral conducting Les Concertos pour Potsdam -- Marc Zuili, flute


----------



## Pugg

* Schumann* -Davidsbündlertänze, Op. 6; Fantasiestücke, Op. 12
Murray Perahia .


----------



## shadowdancer

Let's listen today good old Franz's trios.
Outstanding recording!!


----------



## TwoPhotons

*Stravinsky *- Concertino for String Quartet, performed by the Goldner String Quartet.
(It's really good!  )


----------



## Pugg

​
*Brahms*: Double Concerto for Violin & Cello in A minor, Op. 102

_Gidon Kremer (violin), Mischa Maisky (cello)_

Academic Festival Overture, Op. 80

Wiener Philharmoniker, _Leonard Bernstein_


----------



## pmsummer

THE REPENTANT THIEF
*John Tavener*
London Symphony Orchestra
Andrew Marriner - clarinet
Neil Percy - handbells
Michael Tilson Thomas - conductor
_
Collins_


----------



## Ginger

*Klaus Florian Vogt: HELDEN*


----------



## Merl

All symphonic stuff today. First of all I finally checked out some selections from the Beethoven Weller cycle that I picked up on 2 triple CDs for £3, last week. Decent set and I was surprised.









Then, in the car, on the way to Dunfermline I listened to some Mr. Tintner's Bruckner 8.









Just finished off with Horenstein's insanely great Mahler 3 from the Brilliant Classics Mahler set (I have about half of this set on individual discs)


----------



## realdealblues

*Alfred Brendel
Complete Philips Recordings
CD77*









*Franz Liszt*
Piano Sonata In B Minor, S. 178
*[Rec. 1981]*
Années de pèlerinage: Deuxième année: Italie, S. 161
*[Rec. 1972]*
Venezia, S. 201 (Richard Wagner)
Nuages Gris, S. 199
*[Rec. 1991]

CD78
*








*Franz Liszt*
Piano Sonata In B Minor, S. 178
*[Rec. 1991]*
Années de pèlerinage: Deuxième année: Italie, S. 161
*[Rec. 1986]*

*CD79

*






*

Franz Liszt*
Années de pèlerinage: Première année: Suisse, S. 160
Tristan Und Isolde: Isoldes Liebestod, S. 447 (Richard Wagner)
*[Rec. 1986]*
Années de pèlerinage: Première année: Suisse: 6. Vallee d'Obermann S. 160
10 Harmonies poétiques et religieuses: 7. Funerailles, S. 173
*[Rec. 1981]*


----------



## Pugg

​
*Offenbach: Les Contes d'Hoffmann*

_Dame Joan Sutherland (Antonia/Stella/Giulietta/Olympia), Plácido Domingo (Hoffmann)_, Gabriel Bacquier (Coppélius/Dapertutto/Lindorf/Miracle), Huguette Tourangeau (Nicklausse), Hugues Cuénod (Franz)

Suisse Romande Choir & Orchestra, Richard Bonynge



> "Dame Joan Sutherland gives a virtuoso performance in four heroine roles. Impressive in each role ... producing beautiful singing. Domingo gives one of his finest performances on record, and so does Gabriel Bacquier. It is a memorable set in every way." Penguin Guide, 2011 edition


----------



## Dr Johnson

Mendelssohn - The Hebrides Overture


----------



## Guest

Just arrived this live cd recording of the Bach motets.I am happy to say that it is a much better performannce than the the older Philps.I bought them both and I got the lp last week and listening to it was a little disappointing.My memory played tricks on me,In my head I reserved a much better performance. This cd is far more satisfactory and I am happy with it.They send me also a little booklet with nice fotographs.They were part of Pelleas et Melisande with Simon Rattle ,nice to see.


----------



## Merl

Dr Johnson said:


>


I have never heard Klemperer doing Dvorak. I'm intrigued and want to listen. Dont tell me it's as slow as his Beethoven, though.


----------



## Scopitone

_Click the photo to read the text better._

Supposed to be 100, but there're currently only 98 tracks. It's a nice sampler - not a single opera repeated.


----------



## Michamel

Current listening:

*Symphonies (CD 7 - )*

Artists: Piotr Paleczny, Olga Pasiecznik, Krzysztof Bakowski, Polish National Radio Symphony Orchestra, New Music Concerts Ensemble, Antoni Wit, Witold Lutoslawski
Componist: Witold Lutoslawski
Era: 20th-century classical music (Aleatoric music)
Label: Dorian (Edel)


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1962 - '81.


----------



## Sonata

A pretty little compilation:


----------



## Guest

Many years ago that I listened to this concerto,I am listening to it now and it is played ......well it is Ivo and he draws my attention,its great playing and Abbado is a congenial partner.


----------



## pmsummer

THREE STRING QUARTETS, OP 30
*Johann Nepomuk Hummel*
The Delmé String Quartet
_
Hyperion_


----------



## Michamel

Current listening:

*Dialogues Hispania & Japan*

Artists: Jordi Savall, Capella Reial de Catalunya, Hesperion Xxi 
Componist: various (composition/ mix Jordi Savall)
Era: early music
Label: Alia Vox










Savall - Godfather of early music!


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Georg Philipp Telemann

Paris Quartet # 1 In D Major TWV 43:[D] 1
Paris Quartet # 2 In A Major TWV 43:A1

Musica ad Rhenum


----------



## shadowdancer

Finishing the planned task with this piece.
GUSTAV MAHLER
Symphonie No. 7
Chicago Symphony Orchestra
Claudio Abbado
Rec. 1984


----------



## Guest

Bach with Pogorelich,played with spirit "und spielfreude".Together with the Ravel / Prokofiev cd my favorite.Still 8 cd's to go.


----------



## Dr Johnson

No. 8


----------



## Dr Johnson

Merl said:


> I have never heard Klemperer doing Dvorak. I'm intrigued and want to listen. Dont tell me it's as slow as his Beethoven, though.


It's a while since I listened to the Dvorak in this set. But I don't recall it as being unduly slow.


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Dr Johnson said:


> No. 8


Seems like Antonín Dvořák Symphony 8 has been played a lot lately by members here.


----------



## Blancrocher

Beethoven: Symphonies 6 & 8 (Scherchen); Haydn: Symphonies 6, 7, and 8 (St. Luke's)


----------



## Michamel

pmsummer said:


> THREE STRING QUARTETS, OP 30
> *Johann Nepomuk Hummel*
> The Delmé String Quartet
> _
> Hyperion_


Just bought! Thanks for sharing. 

_________________________________________________

Current listening:

*Ouverture No. 2 h-Moll (1067), Ouverture No. 3 D-Dur (1068)*

Artists: Munich Bach Orchestra (Karl Richter) 
Componist: Johann Sebastian Bach
Era: early music baroque
Label: Archiv Produktion










Oh yes - it's vinyl time!


----------



## realdealblues

Merl said:


> I have never heard Klemperer doing Dvorak. I'm intrigued and want to listen. Dont tell me it's as slow as his Beethoven, though.


It's more expansive in the 1st movement than most but the rest of the movements are on par with most other notable recordings.

Otto Klemperer (1963):
1st - 12:38
2nd - 12:08
3rd - 8:34
4th - 12:18

Ferenc Fricsay (1959):
1st - 10:04
2nd - 13:59
3rd - 8:18
4th - 12:06

Rafael Kubelik (1972):
1st - 9:24
2nd - 13:00
3rd - 8:05
4th - 11:48

Leonard Bernstein (1962)
1st - 11:04
2nd - 14:43
3rd - 6:31
4th - 11:08

As you can see he's actually faster in the 2nd movement than most.


----------



## pmsummer

THE CHRISTMAS STORY
_Told in Plainchant, Motets, Dialogues & Traditional Folk Carols_
*Theatre of Voices
Ars Nova Copenhagen*
Paul Hillier - director
_
Harmonia Mundi_


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Gustav Mahler: Symphony # 3 In D Minor

Ambrosian Singers, Denis Wick, Norma Procter
Orchestra: London Symphony Orchestra
Conductor: Jascha Horenstein


----------



## Dr Johnson

Johnnie Burgess said:


> Seems like Antonín Dvořák Symphony 8 has been played a lot lately by members here.


Indeed. There is a *recent thread* about it.


----------



## Dr Johnson

realdealblues said:


> It's more expansive in the 1st movement than most but the rest of the movements are on par with most other notable recordings.
> 
> Otto Klemperer (1963):
> 1st - 12:38
> 2nd - 12:08
> 3rd - 8:34
> 4th - 12:18
> 
> Ferenc Fricsay (1959):
> 1st - 10:04
> 2nd - 13:59
> 3rd - 8:18
> 4th - 12:06
> 
> Rafael Kubelik (1972):
> 1st - 9:24
> 2nd - 13:00
> 3rd - 8:05
> 4th - 11:48
> 
> Leonard Bernstein (1962)
> 1st - 11:04
> 2nd - 14:43
> 3rd - 6:31
> 4th - 11:08
> 
> As you can see he's actually faster in the 2nd movement than most.


Hurrah for comparative timings!

Here's Sawallisch's:

1st - 12.13
2nd - 12.41
3rd - 7.48
4th - 10.34

And Kertész:

1st - 12.26
2nd - 12,27
3rd - 7.23
4th - 11.14


----------



## Haydn man

Symphony No.1 from this set


----------



## Mahlerian

Sibelius: En Saga, Spring Song, Four Pieces from Kuolema, The Bard, Tapiola
Gothenburg Symphony Orchestra, cond. Jarvi


----------



## Michamel

Current listening:

*Forbidden, Not Forgotten - Suppressed Music from 1938-1945 (CD 1)*

Artists: Various
Componist: Gideon Klein, Viktor Ullmann
Era: Modern and contemporary
Label: Documents (TIM)


----------



## Reichstag aus LICHT

Symphony No 2 by Fartein Valen, from this set









...not that I suppose there are many sets of Valen symphonies, but they're worth listening to.


----------



## Michamel

Just finished:

*Pianist of the Century (CD 6)*

Artists: Sviatoslav Richter 
Componist: Pyotr Ilyich Tchaikovsky
Era: Romantic
Label: Deutsche Grammophone










Just started:

*Pianist of the Century (CD 6)*

Artists: various 
Componist: Ralph Vaughan Williams
Era: Impressionism
Label: DECCA


----------



## Guest




----------



## Dr Johnson

No. 4


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Alexander Scriabin: Promethus "The Poem Of Fire", Op. 60

Rundfunkchor Berlin


----------



## Merl

Dr Johnson said:


> Indeed. There is a *recent thread* about it.


I think I started all the recent Dvorak 8th 'love'. :lol:


----------



## AClockworkOrange

A spot of late night listening despite my early start, *'Spring' from Haydn's 'The Seasons'* performed by *Sir Thomas Beecham & his Royal Philharmonic Orchestra et al.* (I don't have the booklet to hand to give due credits).

An incredible interpretation and a wonderful performance of this piece in it's English translation. I would stand it alongside any other recording - it is gloriously not HIP but the passion and care for the Composer and Work are clear to hear just as strongly as any other recording.

The Royal Philarmonic under Beecham was a phenomenal instrument indeed.


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Vaughan Williams: String Quartet # 2 in A minor: Maggini Quartet









Haydn: String Quartet #64 Op. 76 # 5 In D Major "Largo" : Buchberger Quarte


----------



## Michamel

Current listening:

*Alina*

Artists: Vladimir Spivakov, Sergev Bezrodny, Alexander Malter, Dietmar Schwalke 
Componist: Arvo Pärt
Era: Tintinnabuli (sorry...) 
Label: ECM










For all Alinas in this world.
Good night folks!


----------



## Merl

Inspired by the last post I've got the earbuds in and I'm listening to some Arvo Part too.


----------



## Janspe

L. van Beethoven: 3 piano sonatas, Op. 10
Maurizio Pollini, piano









I've always loved these sonatas a lot. The finale of the F major is such a _riot_, it's so much fun to listen to! The D major is one of the most magnificent pieces of music I know, the finale is so touching... I'd choose it any day over the next sonata, the C minor Op. 13 - which I of course enjoy very much; it just annoys me a bit that everybody swoons over it all the while the D major remains relatively unknown.

Pollini plays these works very well, as usual, despite the occasional quasi-Gouldian singing.


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Mozart: Symphony #31 In D Major, K 297/300a "Paris" (1st Version)

Christopher Hogwood: The Academy of Ancient Music









Vagn Holmboe: Symphony #11, Op. 144

Owain Arwel Hughes (Conductor), Aarhus Symphony Orchestra


----------



## Granate

*Penderecki*
Symphony No.2
Symphony No.4
--
Symphony No. 7 'Seven Gates of Jerusalem'
*Cond. Antoni Wit, Katowice, Naxos (1999, 2003)*
View attachment 87179
View attachment 87180

_Surely, Penderecki's Symphonies from 2 to 4 stay far behind compared to other works from him. No.7 is intriguing me, going from correct to remarkable._


----------



## KirbyH

An ominum gatherum of the last few days - it's been quite a lot:

































First I want to talk about the three Karajan box sets. Apple Music has spoiled me sooooo because it's so easy to access these, and Karajan didn't cut very many bad records. The Decca box from the late 50s/early 60s is some of his finest work ever, all with Vienna. It amazes me that this orchestra doesn't sound nearly as golden-throated and massaged at this point in its history as it did later. There's a great deal of bite in the Seventh Symphony of Beethoven and Eighth Symphony of Dvorak, with Decca providing a model of analog recording technique. Karajan's propulsion is massive, and the Beethoven in particular takes off like a BMW down the Autobahn These are works that Karajan perfected early and they stayed at that level. The Karajan: 1970s box and the Symphony Edition duplicate a lot of material between them. A highlight from the former are the works by the Italians - the Rossini overtures and the Verdi Requiem. Rossini actually had a lot of weight behind him and at times, the Berliners put a little too much pressure to this often delicate music. Nature of the beast, I suppose - but they are incredibly thrilling. The Verdi is masterfully conducted and sung, more opera than hallowed ground for the mourner. Fine - Karajan was a stupendous opera conductor, and it shows in every bar. The symphony edition gathers a great deal of Karajan's best work, and I've duly enjoyed several of the late Haydn symphonies and the 4th and 7th of Bruckner. Both composers are done with power, full orchestras, and a marvelous sense of importance. I can stomach little of the Classical repertoire, and with the way Karajan powers through these works, well, I can enjoy it far more than any chamber group. Karajan in Bruckner is like touching infinity: both symphonies here traverse the orbit of the solar system.

Since most of the Cincinnati Symphony's recorded output is in pops guise, I took in this disc of overtures. Kunzel's very alert to the inherent humor in the works, and the orchestra plays very, very well. Zampa and Donna Diana sparkle and rumble, the Suppe numbers have an Austrian gilt edge to them, and Fra Diavolo is like sitting in the Opera-Comique. Terrifically grand stuff, and Telarc doesn't try to compress the volume either. Those basses are something to treasure.

Mendelssohn's complete "Midsummer Night's Dream" music is new to me, barring the overture and wedding march. In all honesty, Ozawa could be asleep at the helm and this would still be incredibly entertaining. Judi Dench is unmatched (pure luxury casting) the Tanglewood Chorus sings their hearts out, and the Boston Symphony plays so ridiculously well that others really need not bother. DG puts us in the laps of each solo player - so much is gained from that experience, too. Call me crazy but this might be one of those "once in a lifetime" recordings.


----------



## deprofundis

on whit the music, your thinking im gonna talk about the awesomeness of ''retro'' vocal music, actually tonight im into* Jon Leifs*saga symphony it's been a will now that i had ain't lisen too orchestra and orchestration, i won powerfull brutal yet strangely beautifull music i think i got the wright composer.I may also lisen to the strange and frightening journey of Nirvana symphony by *Xu Shuya*.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

*Thomas Dunhill
Violin Sonata in F Op.50

Granville Bantock
Violin Sonata No.3 in C

Charles Stanford
Violin Sonata in D Op.11*
Suzanne Stanzeleit and Gusztáv Fenyó [Cala Records]

The Bantock sonata is lively and inventive, whilst the Stanford is conventional but nicely crafted. Enjoyable though minor works.


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Robert Schumann: Symphony # 1 in B Flat major, 'Spring'. op 38

David Zinman, Tonhalle Orchestra Zurich


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

A London and Paris symphony.

Haydn:
Symphony #100 In G Major "Military": Eugen Jochum and London Philharmonic Orchestra









Symphony #86 In D Major

Bruno Weil and Tafelmusik


----------



## bejart

Giovanni Battista Viotti (1755-1824): Sinfonia Concertante No.4 in D Major

Camarata Ducale -- Guido Rimonda, violin -- Cristina Canziani, piano


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Hector Berlioz: Symphonie Fantastique, Op. 14

Sir Thomas Beecham/Orchestre National De La Radiodiffusion Française


----------



## SixFootScowl

TurnaboutVox said:


>


Is that a picture of some kids leading one blindfolded kid out for the firing squad?


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Vaughan Williams: String Quartet # 1 in G minor

Maggini Quartet









Vagn Holmboe: String Quartet # 8 Op. 87

The Kontra Quartet


----------



## Pugg

​
"Op.10-12 in C minor Etude No. 12" Chopin
"Dedicated to You" (ed. Liszt) Schumann
"Reflection of Water" Debussy
"Op.4-3 in B minor etude" Szymanowski
Pathetique "Op.8-12 D sharp minor etude" Scriabin
"Op.39 ~"Etude" Rachmaninov
Chopin "Scherzo" Op.62-2 Nocturne No. 18 in E flat major, "Op.31 No. 2 in B minor"


----------



## Pugg

*Schumann; Cello concerto*
Yo-Yo Ma / Sir Neville Marriner


----------



## opus55

Grieg: Violin Sonatas Nos. 1-3


----------



## Pugg

Traverso said:


> Bach with Pogorelich,played with spirit "und spielfreude".Together with the Ravel / Prokofiev cd my favorite.Still 8 cd's to go.


This is the highlight from the box. :tiphat:
Okay, Gaspard also .


----------



## tortkis

Daniel Lentz: Café Desire









Phoenix Bach Choir
Jeff Kennedy, Conductor
Sarah Cahill, Piano
James Sitterly, Violin
Bradford Ellis, MIDI Keyboard

A recording of the premiere performance on November 16, 2002. No booklet was included. I think the above personnel (taken from Lentz's web site) is correct, but I'm not sure. The music is sensual, fleeting, ecstatic...


----------



## Pugg

​
„Fritz Wunderlich in Verdi-& Puccini-Aria's "
Arias from Don Carlos, La Traviata, Rigoletto, La Boheme, Madama Butterfly (1959-1961)


----------



## Pugg

​
*Teresa Stich-Randall - Favourite Arias *


----------



## Dr Johnson

Not my usual choice of early morning listening, but I just felt like giving it another hearing (having bought it some weeks ago).

Needless to say, beautifully played and recorded.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Borodin:*
Symphony No. 1 in E flat major.
Symphony No. 2 in B minor

_Rotterdam Philharmonic Orchestr_a, Valéry Gergiev


----------



## Pugg

​
*Catalani: La Wally *

Renata Tebaldi, Mario del Monaco, Piero Cappuccilli, Justino Diaz, Lydia Marimpietri & Alfredo Mariotti

Coro Lirico di Torino & Orchestre national de l'Opéra de Monte-Carlo, Fausto Cleva

Recorded - Monte Carlo, June 1968



> This 1968 complete recording of the opera stars Renata Tebaldi in the title role who "... gives one of her most tenederly affecting performances on record, a glorious example of her singing late in her career ... her poise and control of line ... provide a model for any generation ... the recording ... is superbly focused and vividly real. a fine example of Decca recording at a vintage period." The Penguin Guide to Compact Discs


----------



## bioluminescentsquid

Some early-morning listening:









Dieupart Suites, played by Colpron on recorder, Napper on viol and Sempe on harpsichord.

Dainty, frivolous yet stunningly beautiful (especially the famous F minor suite) miniatures for Recorder - it's not hard to see how these gems inspired Bach's English and French Suites!


----------



## Pugg

​*Bach; Cello suites* ( dick 1)
Philip Higham.


----------



## Conglomerate




----------



## Pugg

​
*Miloš: Aranjuez
*
*Falla*:Homenaje a Debussy
El sombrero de tres picos: Danza del molinero (farruca)

*Rodrigo*:Concierto de Aranjuez
London Philharmonic Orchestra, Yannick Nézet-Séguin

Invocación y danza
Fantasia para un Gentilhombre
London Philharmonic Orchestra, Yannick Nézet-Séguin

*Miloš Karadaglić (guitar)*


----------



## bejart

Andrea Zani (1696-1757): Violin Concerto in G Major

Compagnia de Musici -- Alessandro Ciccolini, violin


----------



## Pugg

Next on:

]​
* Scarlatti : Sonatas*
_Alexandre Tharaud_


----------



## Vasks

*Noskowski - Concert Overture: Morskie Oko (Chmura/Sterling)
Syzmanowski - Symphony #4 (Rattle/EMI)*


----------



## omega

*Franz Berwald*
_Symphony No.3 "Symphonie singulière"_

Helsingborgs Symfoniorkester | Okko Kamu









Why haven't I heard of Berwald before??!


----------



## Heliogabo




----------



## Pugg

​
*Howells: Stabat Mater / Te Deum*

Te Deum
Benjamin Hulett (tenor)
Sine Nomine, Op. 37
Alison Hill (soprano)

Stabat Mater
Benjamin Hulett (tenor)

The Bach Choir & Bournemouth Symphony Orchestra, David Hill


----------



## bioluminescentsquid

Heliogabo said:


>


Hey, no copying! I was just listening to this too! 
It's extremely passionate and eloquent playing. Can get syrupy at times, but we can't have Forqueray without the grunts and growls, can we?

Methinks the 5th suite is some of the most poignant music ever composed.

- Sincerely,
a Veteran Forqueray fan

Unfortunatly I've moved on and am munching on this now.










One of the world's greatest organists on one of the world's greatest organs (that people love to hate). 
The quadruple-echoes in the Pachelbel prelude are just incredible.

Edit: Pardon the extra attachment. I have no idea how that got there, and don't know how to get rid of it.


----------



## Merl

Having an Asahina day. His 4th and 7th symphonies from the Bruckner set (Disque Jean-Jean) followed by his Beethoven 6th.


----------



## Heliogabo

bioluminescentsquid said:


> Hey, no copying! I was just listening to this too!
> It's extremely passionate and eloquent playing. Can get syrupy at times, but we can't have Forqueray without the grunts and growls, can we?


Yes I love, Sakai´s playing here. Even if sounds a bit old school, it´s extremely passionate as you said. And sound recording is great too.


----------



## shadowdancer

A favorite today: 
Claude debussy
Violin Sonata in G minor, L 140 (Chung & Lupu)
Rec. 1977


----------



## Mahlerian

Sibelius: Violin Concerto in D minor
Hilary Hahn, Swedish Radio Symphony Orchestra, cond. Salonen









Normally I grab this disc for the superb Schoenberg recording, but today I felt like listening to the Sibelius concerto by itself, and it makes for superb listening on its own for sure, not merely as the chaser after Schoenberg's stunningly dramatic and beautiful work. Hahn brings out all of the familiar piece's artistry and plays with the same clear tone she always does.


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Vagn Holmboe: Symphony # 5, Op. 35

Owain Arwel Hughes (Conductor), Aarhus Symphony Orchestra


----------



## Scopitone

I posted this in the Opera Listening thread. But I realize it's not technically "Opera" since it's lieder. So better post it here. . .

Now que'd up: Strauss! Anna. And then Hilde Gueden. I listened to the latter a little bit last night before bed, but it needs a proper listening this morning.


----------



## realdealblues

*Alfred Brendel
Complete Philips Recordings
CD80*









*Franz Liszt*
Années de pèlerinage: Troisième année, S. 163
 2. Aux cyprès de la Villa d'Este No.1 (Thrénodie) 
4. Les jeux d'eau à la Villa d'Este
5. Sunt lacrimae rerum (En mode hongrois)
*[Rec. 1979]*
7. Sursum corda (Erhebet eure Herzen) 
*[Rec. 1986]*
Fantasia and Fugue on the Theme B.A.C.H., S. 529
Weinen, Klagen, Sorgen, Zagen - Variations on Bach's Cantata, S. 179
*[Rec. 1979]* 
 5 Kleine Klavierstücke: #3 in F-sharp, Andantino, S. 192
*[Rec. 1991]*
Weihnachtsbaum Suite: 7. Schlummerlied, S. 186
*[Rec. 1979]*
En reve, nocturne, S. 207
*[Rec. 1991]*
Années de pèlerinage: Deuxième année: Italie: 1. Sposalizio, S. 161
Bagatelle sans tonalité, S.216a
*[Rec. 1972]*

*CD81*









*Franz Liszt*
 10 Harmonies poétiques et religieuses, S. 173
1. Invocation
*[Rec. 1986]*
3. Bénédiction de Dieu dans la solitude
4. Pensée des morts
*[Rec. 1976]*
7. Funérailles
*[Rec. 1991]*
La Lugubre Gondola, S. 200 #1 
La Lugubre Gondola, S. 200 #2 
 Legende S. 175 #1 St. Francis of Assisi preaching to the birds  
Legende S. 175 #2 St. Francis de Paule walking on the water 
*[Rec. 1981]*


----------



## Pugg

​*A Hundred Years of Italian Opera 1810-1820*
Forgotten Operatic Arias of the 19th Century including works by Carafa and Donizetti


----------



## Scopitone

realdealblues said:


> Alfred Brendel
> View attachment 87219


B looks a bit Woody Allen there.


----------



## Merl

Decent account. Not the best but well worth hearing.


----------



## Guest

Chopin and Pogorelich.


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Howard Hanson: Symphony # 2, Op. 30 "Romantic"

Gerard Schwarz, Seattle Symphony Orchestra


----------



## Michamel

Current listening:

*The Eternal*

Artists: Trondheim Symphony Orchestra, Oslo Philharmonic Orchestra, Bergen Philharmonic Orchestra & Torleif Torgersen
Componist: Fartein Valen
Era: Romantic music / Atonality
Label: Rune (Lotus Records)


----------



## starthrower

Didn't know whether to post this in non or classical forum? I've actually listened to ELP's version
more than Ravel's, so I guess I'm not a proper classical music fan. Anyway, Emerson first heard
Pictures at the Royal Festival Hall on a program with The Wasps by Vaughan Williams. You don't
have to guess which piece made the lasting impression!


----------



## Granate

*Rachmaninov*
Piano Concerto No.2
Piano Concerto No.3
*Sol. Bernd Glemser
Cond. Antoni Wit, Katowice, Naxos (1996)*
--
*Penderecki*
Symphony No.8 'Songs of the Transience'
Dies Irae
Aus den Psalmen Davids
*Cond. Antoni Wit, WNC&PO, Naxos (2007)*
View attachment 87223
View attachment 87224

_Rachmaninov piano concertos sound good with Glemser and Wit conducting, but I do think other performances could have more... passion.
Last Penderecki Symphony (he has yet to finish his No.6) and it is similar to No.7, with ups and downs. Dies Irae grows with the last movements and the Psalms just close the album... _


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Vaughan Williams: Symphony # 5 In D Major

Neville Marriner, Academy of St Martin in the Fields


----------



## Mahlerian

Harbison: Symphony No. 1
Boston Symphony Orchestra, cond. Levine









The pseudo-jazzy finale seems the weakest to me, but there are fine touches of color and melody throughout the work.


----------



## starthrower

Mahlerian said:


> Sibelius: Violin Concerto in D minor
> Hilary Hahn, Swedish Radio Symphony Orchestra, cond. Salonen
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Normally I grab this disc for the superb Schoenberg recording, but today I felt like listening to the Sibelius concerto by itself, and it makes for superb listening on its own for sure, not merely as the chaser after Schoenberg's stunningly dramatic and beautiful work. Hahn brings out all of the familiar piece's artistry and plays with the same clear tone she always does.


Great idea! I admit I've turned it off more than a few times after the Schoenberg concerto, and I've neglected the Sibelius. So I'm adopting your approach. Thanks!


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Jean Sibelius: Symphony # 6 in D Minor, Op. 104

Osmo Vänskä, Lahti Symphony Orchestra


----------



## Atrahasis

*Ustvolskaya - Concerto (1946)*, Alexei Lubimov - piano


----------



## Granate

*Wieniawski*
Violin Concerto No.1
Violin Concerto No.2
Fantaisie Brillante on themes from Gounod's 'Faust'
*Sol. Marat Bisengaliev
Cond. Antoni Wit, Katowice, Naxos (1996)*
--
*Penderecki*
A sea of dreams did breathe on me
*Cond. Antoni Wit, WPC&O, Naxos (2015)*
View attachment 87234
View attachment 87235

_Warning: romantic style on Wieniawski. No comments on Penderecki's 'Sea'._


----------



## millionrainbows

Piano Music of William Albright. 
Vincent Persichetti, Piano Sonatas 1-6. 
Shostakovich, String Quartets 14 & 15. 
R. Strauss, Metamorphosen.


----------



## Atrahasis

*Philip Glass - Akhnaten opera*, Funeral of Amenhotep III


----------



## Scopitone

Renée Fleming: Handel Arias


----------



## Haydn man

Mahler 10 from this rather controversial cycle
I really enjoy the adagio of No.10


----------



## starthrower

1. Les Idées fixes, rondo for orchestra
2. Musik, for keyboard instruments & orchestra
3. Opus 1.991, for orchestra


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Max Bruch: Violin Concerto # 1 in G Minor, op. 26 and
Jean Sibelius: Violin Concerto in D Minor, Op. 47

Ilya Grubert (violin), USSR Symphony Orchestra, Igor Golovschin (conductor)


----------



## realdealblues

_*Leo Delibes*_
_Sylvia (Complete Ballet)_
*[Rec. 1958]*









_*Anatole Fistoulari/London Symphony Orchestra*_


----------



## Granate

*Penderecki*
Hymne an den heiligen Adalbert
Lied der Cherubim
Canticum Canticorum Salomonis
Kosmogonia
Strophen
--
Three Pieces in Old Style
Serenade
Sinfonietta No.1
Sinfonietta No.2
Intermezzo for 24 strings
Capriccio for Oboe and String Orchestra
*Cond. Antoni Wit, WPC&O, WPO, Naxos (2012)*
View attachment 87242
View attachment 87243

_Both are good and demanding 20th century classical albums. Hymne, Serenade and Sinfonietta No.1 are highlights._


----------



## Scopitone




----------



## Manxfeeder

*Part, Spiegel Im Spiegel, Fur Alina*


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Haydn: Symphony #92 In G Major "Oxford"

George Szell, The Cleveland Orchestra








Mozart: Symphony #28 In C Major, K200/K189k

Christopher Hogwood, The Academy of Ancient Music


----------



## millionrainbows

R. Strauss: Metamorphosen (1945)

Version for string septet: Brandis Quartett (Nimbus)

Version for 23 solo strings: Smithsonian Chamber Players (deutsche harmoni mundi)


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Beethoven, Hammerklavier Sonata.*

Annie Fischer.


----------



## Scopitone




----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Robert Schumann: Symphony # 3 in E Flat major, 'Rhenish' op. 97

David Zinman (Conductor), Tonhalle Orchestra Zurich









Tchaikovsky: Symphony # 2 "Little Russian" in C Minor, Op. 17

Gothenburg Symphony Orchestra and Neeme Järvi


----------



## Scopitone

I've had enough sopranos for now. I need some violin in my afternoon. Streaming Ludwig Van's SQ No 14 by the Vegh Quartet.


----------



## Guest

Choral bearbeitungen Bach and Praetorius. "Aus tiefer Not schrei ich zu dir" "Out of the deep I called unto thee.O Lord".

For all the endless misery in the world.


----------



## SixFootScowl

Just arrived in today's mail:


----------



## Guest

Florestan said:


> Just arrived in today's mail:


Allmost? You can still be saved ! On the other hand when it is official your lost.


----------



## SixFootScowl

Traverso said:


> Allmost? You can still be saved ! On the other hand when it is official your lost.


I did listen to Beethoven's 5th yesterday just to stay in touch.


----------



## Guest

Florestan said:


> I did listen to Beethoven's 5th yesterday just to stay in touch.


Glad that there is still hope,have you ever listened to his string quartets.Enslave yourself to the inner world of Beethoven.


----------



## Merl

Florestan said:


> Just arrived in today's mail:


Have you finally cracked Mahler 8, then, Florestan? I still haven't. I've given up for a while and gone back to Tintner and his Bruckner cycle.


----------



## SixFootScowl

Merl said:


> Have you finally cracked Mahler 8, then, Florestan? I still haven't. I've given up for a while and gone back to Tintner and his Bruckner cycle.


I am liking a lot so far. I also like how this symphony comes on strong from the first note. No pussyfooting around. Just gets right down to it!


----------



## deprofundis

Im back to *Carlo Gesualdo *sacred works tome 1 liber 1 tome 2 liber 2...
and when i take things in perspective after hearing countless hours of Gesualdo, i came to the conclusion
i like his sacred works best than his madrigals.

One is Outhere record the other on an harmonia mundi


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Beethoven: Symphony # 5 In C Minor Op. 67
Robert Schumann: Symphony # 4 in D Minor, op. 120

David Zinman (Performer), Zurich Tonhalle Orchestra


----------



## Merl

My relationship with Zinman in Beethoven is strange. I like his symphony cycle (but much prefer others), however, I love his Beethoven Overtures and his brilliant Triple Concerto disc. Maybe I need to keep trying that set!


----------



## D Smith

Mozart: Symphony No. 36 Linz. Harnoncourt/Royal Concertgebouw. A really excellent performance and recommended.


----------



## opus55

Brahms: Concerto for Violin, Cello and Orchestra in A Minor, Op. 102










Back from work


----------



## opus55

Johnnie Burgess said:


> Beethoven: Symphony # 5 In C Minor Op. 67
> Robert Schumann: Symphony # 4 in D Minor, op. 120
> 
> David Zinman (Performer), Zurich Tonhalle Orchestra
> 
> View attachment 87256
> View attachment 87257


I love that Schumann cycle.


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

opus55 said:


> I love that Schumann cycle.


He also has a Schumann cycle with the Baltimore Symphony Orchestra.


----------



## Guest

Disc one. More magnificent playing.


----------



## Sonata

Beautiful album. I have generally avoided this lady because I was a bit turned off by what I've read on her reputation. But I checked this out from the library and really enjoyed her voice. I may have to get an album of her work, because what I heard was beautiful.


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Mozart: Symphony #38 In D Major, K. 504, "Prague"

Nikolaus Harnoncourt (Conductor), The Chamber Orchestra of Europe


----------



## bejart

Josef Myslivecek (1737-1781): Symphony in G Major, F 31

Matthias Bamert conducting the London Mozart Players


----------



## pmsummer

QUARTET FOR THE END OF TIME
_Quatuor pour la fin du temps, for violin, cello, clarinet & piano_
*Olivier Messiaen*
Tashi
Richard Stoltzman - clarinet
Ida Kavafian - violin 
Fred Sherry - cello
Peter Serkin - piano​_
RCA Red Seal_


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Haydn: String Quartet in D Major, op. 76, # 5

Cleveland Quartet


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Victoria, Missa Pro Victoria*

Lovely singing from Michael Noone's Ensemble Plus Ultra.


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

bejart said:


> Josef Myslivecek (1737-1781): Symphony in G Major, F 31
> 
> Matthias Bamert conducting the London Mozart Players


Matthias Barmert and the London Mozart players have done a good job of bringing back the works of lesser know symphony writers from the 18th century.:tiphat:


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Heitor Villa-Lobos: String Quartet # 8

Cuarteto Latinoamericano


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Might as well listen to the only symphony left from Robert Schumann not listened to today or yesterday.

Robert Schumann: Symphony # 2 in C Major, op. 61

David Zinman (Conductor), Tonhalle Orchestra Zurich


----------



## opus55

Brahms: Symphony No.1


----------



## bejart

Mozart: Violin Sonata in E Flat, KV 481

Arthur Grumiaux, violin -- Walter Klien, piano


----------



## Pugg

*Schubert*: Piano Trios Nos.1 & 2
Beaux Arts Trio


----------



## opus55

Schubert: String Quintet in C D956










Emerson + Rostropovich. I have to confess that I can never quite connect with this work.


----------



## Pugg

Scopitone said:


>


Such a grace. :tiphat:


----------



## Pugg

Florestan said:


> I am liking a lot so far. I also like how this symphony comes on strong from the first note. No pussyfooting around. Just gets right down to it!


Wait till the last bit, you have to feel it in your belly ......


----------



## Pugg

opus55 said:


> Schubert: String Quintet in C D956
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Emerson + Rostropovich. I have to confess that I can never quite connect with this work.


And that's is because.......


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Karol Szymanowski: Violin Concerto # 1 Op. 35

The Symphony Orchestra of the Bulgarian National Radio & Vasil Stefanov feat. Emil Kamilarov


----------



## Mahlerian

Schoenberg: Chamber Symphony No. 2 in E-flat minor
Lausanne Chamber Orchestra, cond. Holliger









Still the absolute best rendition of this work I've ever heard. It seems to be very elusive, but Holliger gets to the heart of its contradictions.

Takemitsu: Distance for oboe and shou
Heinz Holliger, Tadamaro Ono


----------



## Pugg

​
*Vivaldi; Nisi Dominus et al.
Teresa Berganza.*


----------



## SixFootScowl

Symphony No. 10 Adagio:


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Florestan said:


> Symphony No. 10 Adagio:


Have you heard a complete Symphony 10 for Mahler yet?


----------



## opus55

Mahler: Symphony No. 5










The Schubert piece just drags on for too long as it seems.. or it's Emerson String Quartet which I'm not too fond of. I'm enjoying Solti/CSO now


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

opus55 said:


> Mahler: Symphony No. 5
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Schubert piece just drags on for too long as it seems.. or it's Emerson String Quartet which I'm not too fond of. I'm enjoying Solti/CSO now


I have Ani Kavafian, Ida Kavafian, Paul Neubauer, Leslie Parnas & Fred Sherry from the Schubert big box and they take over 53 minutes to perform it.


----------



## clavichorder

Music for melting the heart through the small pores of our over thinking minds:


----------



## Pugg

*Mahler: Symphony Nr. 2* "Auferstehung"

Carol Neblett, Marilyn Horne, Chicago Symphony Chorus


----------



## Pugg

​
*Strauss, R:Vier letzte Lieder
*
Wo war ich? Tod und lebe (from Ariadne auf Naxos)
Ein schones war (from Ariadne auf Naxos)
Es gibt ein Reich (from Ariadne auf Naxos)
Verfuehrung Op. 33 No. 1
Freundliche Vision, Op. 48 No. 1
Winterweihe, Op. 48 No. 4
Zueignung, Op. 10 No. 1
Zweite Brautnacht! (from Die Ägyptische Helena)

*Renée Fleming (soprano)*

Münchner Philharmoniker, Christian Thielemann


----------



## Pugg

​
*Donizetti: Parisina d'este*

Alexandrina Pendachanska (Parisina), Amedeo Moretti (Ugo), Daniela Barcellona (Imelda), Eldar Aliev (Ernesto), Ramon De Andrès (Azzo)

Gruppo Vocale Cantemus Choir; RTSI Chorus; Swiss-Italian Radio Orchestra, Emmanuel Plasson
Found this for €10.00 .


----------



## AClockworkOrange

Drove to work today listening to Karajan & the Wiener Philharmoniker performing Tchaikovsky's Swan Lake Suite. Excellent for driving on a near empty Motorway at 5am.


----------



## schigolch




----------



## Faramundo

Hi

recommended after a trip to a suburban supermarket ! Good day, your Highnesses !


----------



## Granate

*R. Shankar*
Symphony
*Sol. Anoushka Shankar
Cond. David Murphy, LPO (2012)*
--
*Nørgård*
Libra
Rêves en pleine lumière
Kredsløb (Cycle)
*Cond. Fredrik Malmberg, Danish National Vocal Ensemble, Dacapo (2012)*
View attachment 87272
View attachment 87273

_After the weak Allegro opening, the Sitar soloist Anoushka Shankar delivers passion in the Lento, leading to the climatic Scherzo and Finale. Danish composer Per Nørgård premieres a choral and instrumental work that you could dig in, if Ola Gjeilo is too melodic for your ears._


----------



## Pugg

*Haydn*:Keyboard Concerto No. 11 in D major, HobXVIII:11

Cadenza: Alexandre Tharaud (with quotation of Marche Turque)

Mozartiano Concerto No. 9 in E-flat major, K271 "Jeunehomme"
Rondo for Piano & Orchestra in A major, K386
Cadenza: Alexandre Tharaud (with themes of "Jeunehomme")

_Ch'io mi scordi di te?... Non temer, amato bene_, K505

*Joyce DiDonato* (mezzo-soprano)


----------



## Jeff W

*In which there are Violin Concertos*

Good morning TC from bright and sunny Albany! Took some inspiration from reading a thread (Favorite Violin Concertos) and listened to a bunch of them!

View attachment 87279


Started off the night with the Brahms and Tchaikovsky Violin Concertos with the legendary Jascha Heifetz playing with violin. Fritz Reiner conducted the Chicago Symphony Orchestra. I think a recording of this caliber would qualify as one of my desert island discs.

View attachment 87280


Paganini and his Violin Concertos No. 1 & 2 were my next pick. Salvatore Accardo plays the violin and Charles Dutoit conducts the London Philharmonic Orchestra. I've tried Paganini's Violin Concertos several times in the past and I've never really warmed up to them. This time was no exception. I just can't get into them...

View attachment 87281


Now here are a pair that I can get into, Robert Schumann's Violin Concerto and his transcription of the Cello Concerto for Violin. Anthony Marwood plays the violin and the BBC Scottish Symphony Orchestra was conducted by Douglas Boyd. I don't think the Schumann Violin Concerto is as well known as it ought to be.

View attachment 87282


I finished out with the Dvorak Violin Concerto and Romance Op. 11. Itzhak Perlman plays the solo violin and Daniel Barenboim conducts the London Philharmonic Orchestra. I've only heard the Dvorak concerto a couple of times but Maestro Perlman makes a great case for it in this recording. Look for a repeat listen of this one soon.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Lalo*: Namouna / *Chausson:* Symphony, etc.

Detroit Symphony Orchestra, Paul Paray


----------



## realdealblues

_*Ludwig Van Beethoven*_
_Symphony #5 in C minor, Op. 67
Symphony #6 in F major, Op. 68 "Pastoral"_
*[Rec. 1962]*









_*Antal Dorati/London Symphony Orchestra
*_
Great stuff here! Dorati was a master Beethoven conductor.


----------



## Guest

Liszt and Scriabin.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Beethoven*; Symphony 6 / Overture Egmont
Royal Concertgebouw orchestra / Bernard Haitink


----------



## bejart

Alessandro Scarlatti (1660-1725): Sinfonia No.10

Enrico Casazza leading La Magnifica Comunita


----------



## Vasks

*Kalliwoda - Concert Overture #17 (Willans/cpo)
Czerny - Grande Sonate for Piano Four-Hands, Op. 178 (Duo Tal & Groethuysen/Sony)
Lanner - Maria Waltz (Alben Berg Qrt/EMI)*


----------



## Pugg

​
*Elgar; Enigma variations
*
Kodaly; Peacock variations

W.P Sir George Solti


----------



## Granate

*Schumann*
Symphonies No.1-No.4
Overture, Scherzo and Finale, Op. 52
_*2002 Remastered Edition; 2015 HDTracks version*_
*Cond. Wolfgang Sawallisch, Staatskapelle Dresden, Warner Classics (1973)*
View attachment 87285

_Revisiting these classic recordings in 24bit._


----------



## Orfeo




----------



## realdealblues

_*Bela Bartok*_









_Concerto For Orchestra, Sz 116
*Antal Dorati/London Symphony Orchestra*_
*[Rec. 1962]*

_Dance Suite, Sz 77
Two Portraits, Op. 5, Sz 37
Mikrokosmos (Excerpts)
*Antal Dorati/Philharmonia Hungarica*_
*[Rec. 1958]*


----------



## deprofundis

Ars subtilior finelly executed by mister Marcel Peres, we have many interresting piece here i like most of them but i wont to tell you guys my favorite composers among list

Guido dieu gart is amazing 
Baude cordier
Solage even if fume fumeux parfumé is a short version here i preffer longer version of this like i mention
F.Andrieu

So i decided to revisited ars subtilior since it's been a while now i did not lisen to this movement or era of music of ancien lore


----------



## Pugg

​
*Donizetti; Anna Bolena.*

_Elena Souliotis/ Marilyn Horne_/ John Alexander/ Nicolai Ghiaurov.
Silvio Varviso conducting .


----------



## Scopitone




----------



## bejart

Haydn: String Quartet No.56 in E Flat, Op.71, No.3

Salomon String Quartet: Simon Standage and Micaela Comberti, violins -- Trevor Jones, viola -- Jennifer Ward-Clarke, cello


----------



## Fletcher

*Mozart, Piano Concerto No. 12 in A Major, K. 414* (version for piano and string quartet)
*Janina Fialkowska* / *Chamber Players of Canada*


----------



## Scopitone

_Emerson String Quartet / Renée Fleming_
*Berg: Lyric Suite; Wellesz: Sonnets by Elizabeth Barrett-Browning, Op. 52*

This is a fairly recent release that's gotten some good reviews, so I wanted to try it out. It looks like it'll be some of that _String Quartet with Soprano_ style stuff I discovered that I liked from Schoenberg.


----------



## Guest

Haydn and Pogorelich


----------



## bejart

Jacques-Christophe Naudot (ca.1690-1762): Flute Concerto in D Major

Pal Nemeth on flute with Capella Savaria


----------



## Mahlerian

Schmidt: String Quartet in A major
Franz Schubert Quartet, Wien


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Brahms: Symphony # 1 In C Minor Op 68

Georg Solti (Conductor), Chicago Symphony Orchestra


----------



## Michamel

Current listening:

*Violin Concerto; The Hebrides*

Artists: Orchestra of the Age of Enlightenment Alina Ibragimova
Componist: Felix Mendelssohn Bartholdy
Era: Romantic music
Label: Hyperion


----------



## Guest

Mahlerian said:


> Schmidt: String Quartet in A major
> Franz Schubert Quartet, Wien


Are there other recordings than this one? :tiphat:


----------



## Scopitone

Listening to the Varese bits. I doubt I'll last nearly two hours, though, before I want some Bel Canto or something.


----------



## Mahlerian

Traverso said:


> Are there other recordings than this one? :tiphat:


None that are in wide circulation, at any rate.


----------



## Scopitone

Michamel said:


> Current listening:
> 
> *Violin Concerto; The Hebrides*
> 
> Artists: Orchestra of the Age of Enlightenment Alina Ibragimova
> Componist: Felix Mendelssohn Bartholdy
> Era: Romantic music
> Label: Hyperion


Bad luck - I don't think Hyperion's albums are on spotify. At least, this one isn't.


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

David Diamond: Symphony # 4

Leonard Bernstein, New York Philharmonic Orchestra


----------



## Guest

Grisey 
Les Espaces Acoustiques


----------



## millionrainbows

Elliott Carter: String No. 1 (1951), Arditti Quartet (ETCETERA). Rhythmically interesting, it contains quotes from Charles Ives' second quartet, and Conlon Nancarrow. It seems as though each player is following his own course.


----------



## shadowdancer

A long ride today.
Mahler 5th (C-Sharp Minor ???)
Leonard Bernstein, New York Philharmonic
Rec 1963


----------



## Granate

*Granados*
March of the Defeated
Torrijos (Incidental Music)
Suite on Galician Songs
--
Goyescas: Intermezzo
Dance of the Green Eyes
Gypsy Dance
Night of the Dead Man
Dante: Symphonic Poem
*Cond. Pablo González, BSO, Naxos (2016)*
View attachment 87297
View attachment 87298

_Two sets of orchestal music by Enrique Granados. The first set is a total miss, with nothing to save. But the second album, not being really remarkable, has more substance except the first Dante piece._


----------



## senza sordino

I was unable to contribute to the recent pre 1700 list, as I know nothing of this music. I want to listen to some of the pieces and composers from that list.

From my local library
Hildegard of Bingen "A feather on the breath of God". Quite nice, I'll listen again before I return the CD
View attachment 87299


From my box set of King College Choir
Nanino, Allegri, Marenzio, Frescobaldi, Ugolini, Gabrieli
View attachment 87300


A terrific recent purchase of mine
Biber, Rosary Sonatas
View attachment 87301


Corelli all 12 Concerti Grossi 
View attachment 87302


Vivaldi all 12 concerti from La Stravaganza, from Spotify
View attachment 87303


This is a few days of listening, mostly in the morning.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Beethoven, Piano Sonata No. 6*

Annie Fischer.


----------



## bejart

Alessandro Rolla (1757-1841): Duet in C Major, Op.15, No.3

Salvatore Accardo, violin -- Luigi Alberto Bianchi, piano


----------



## Michamel

Current listening:

*Sonatas For Solo Violin Op.27*

Artists: Alina Ibragimova
Componist: Eugène Ysaÿe
Era: late Romantic music
Label: Hyperion


----------



## Guest




----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Michael Haydn:
Symphony # 4 In B Flat Major (Perger 51)
Symphony # 7 In E Major (Perger 5)

Bohdan Warchal (Conductor), Slovak Chamber Orchestra


----------



## AClockworkOrange

Ralph Vaughan Williams' Symphonies Nos.5 & 9 performed by Adrian Boult & the London Philharmonic Orchestra from the 'Vaughan Williams - The Complete EMI Recordings'.

I haven't listened to Vaughan Williams for some time so I thought it time to remedy that,


----------



## Faramundo

Valentin Silvestrov
Bagatelles for piano Op. 1-5 (complete)
https://youtu.be/SYhvglIa2T0


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Vaughan Williams: Symphony # 9 In E Minor

Adrian Boult (Conductor), London Philharmonic Orchestra









Recorded 7 hours after Vaughan Williams passed away.


----------



## DavidA

Brahms Piano concerto 2 

Gilels with Reiner - so much better than his remake with Jochum.


----------



## Michamel

Current listening:

*Symphonies No.2 & 5*

Artists: Berner Symphonie-Orchester, Frank Beermann
Componist: Emil Nikolaus von Reznicek
Era: Romantic music
Label: CPO


----------



## millionrainbows

shadowdancer said:


> A long ride today.
> Mahler 5th (C-Sharp Minor ???)
> Leonard Bernstein, New York Philharmonic
> Rec 1963


I've heard that the remastering on these sound really good. How do you like it?


----------



## millionrainbows

Carter: Double Concerto For Harpsichord & Piano (Elektra Nonesuch). Nice percussion. It's striking how different Carter is from other chromatic, set-derived music. This doesn't sound very 'thematic.' It's just lines and areas of notes which seem to want to be sound more than they want to be themes. They're like clouds blowing by. These are the heavy dudes: Harvey Sollberger, Fred Sherry, Arthur Weisberg, Paul Jacobs, Gilbert Kalish.


----------



## shadowdancer

millionrainbows said:


> I've heard that the remastering on these sound really good. How do you like it?


I like it a lot! 
No audiophile experience nor audiophile equipment. But for an average enthusiast is really good!


----------



## worov




----------



## KirbyH

Jeff W said:


> Good morning TC from bright and sunny Albany! Took some inspiration from reading a thread (Favorite Violin Concertos) and listened to a bunch of them!
> 
> View attachment 87279
> 
> 
> Started off the night with the Brahms and Tchaikovsky Violin Concertos with the legendary Jascha Heifetz playing with violin. Fritz Reiner conducted the Chicago Symphony Orchestra. I think a recording of this caliber would qualify as one of my desert island discs.
> 
> View attachment 87280
> 
> 
> Paganini and his Violin Concertos No. 1 & 2 were my next pick. Salvatore Accardo plays the violin and Charles Dutoit conducts the London Philharmonic Orchestra. I've tried Paganini's Violin Concertos several times in the past and I've never really warmed up to them. This time was no exception. I just can't get into them...
> 
> View attachment 87281
> 
> 
> Now here are a pair that I can get into, Robert Schumann's Violin Concerto and his transcription of the Cello Concerto for Violin. Anthony Marwood plays the violin and the BBC Scottish Symphony Orchestra was conducted by Douglas Boyd. I don't think the Schumann Violin Concerto is as well known as it ought to be.
> 
> View attachment 87282
> 
> 
> I finished out with the Dvorak Violin Concerto and Romance Op. 11. Itzhak Perlman plays the solo violin and Daniel Barenboim conducts the London Philharmonic Orchestra. I've only heard the Dvorak concerto a couple of times but Maestro Perlman makes a great case for it in this recording. Look for a repeat listen of this one soon.


I had the unfortunate experience of hearing one of the Paganini concertos live - heaven knows if I can remember which one. I don't remember much of it except a lot of high, soft playing and very routine orchestral writing. Bless you for voluntarily taking it in.


----------



## Heliogabo

Florestan said:


> Just arrived in today's mail:


Is this the house where Mahler used to compose in summers?


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Haydn:

Symphony #93 In D Major
Symphony #95 In C Minor

George Szell, The Cleveland Orchestra


----------



## Guest

Heliogabo said:


> Is this the house where Mahler used to compose in summers?


It is his house on the hill behind his villa.,:tiphat:


----------



## KirbyH

Got handed some difficult news today at work - they're shutting my location down and as of now, I'm being transferred - which is a mixed blessing at best. To take my mind off it, I'll talk about Strauss and Berlioz:














I have three Zarathustras from Karajan - this one, the 73 job, and then his last digital recording. Picking a favorite among the three is a bit like choosing between three excellent wines. Personally, I wouldn't want to be without any of them. The Vienna Phil of this era is a wild beast of a band, and they sound it, too. The strings dig in harder than entrenched infantry, the woodwinds blaze with intensity, and that brass... it pins one to the seat. I remember listening to this while driving a while back and almost having to pull over because it was so much. Decca provides state of the art sound for the time - is there any other music that burns white-hot in his hands like his Strauss outings? This is big gun, march into the Rhineland-heavy music making.

My first experience with Berlioz's Romeo et Juliette was Gardiner with his Romantic Revolutionary-whatsits-orchestra. It kind of ruined the experience for me. Years later, I discovered Boulez and Levine around the same time, both on DG and with very fine orchestras (Cleveland/Berlin, respectively.) This one is new to me, but not my first go with Davis in Berlioz. I've owned his London Fantastique from the 60s for years now, and have gotten a lot of enjoyment from it. The same is found with this Romeo - I love the sound of this orchestra, as it changes so completely no matter what they are playing. Davis has fire and tenderness in measure - it's so very obvious that he loved Berlioz's music a great deal. The LSO plays very well for him, his singers are good if not superstars, and the chorus contributes with exemplary musicianship. Old Hector would be pleased.


----------



## Guest

Entrenched infantery,a wild beast of a band,nicely put in words.:tiphat:


----------



## millionrainbows

Elliott Carter: String Quartet No. 2. I like it! It has more coherent texture which is complex and jumps around. Subtleties, lots of seeming interplay, it sounds much more deliberate and focussed than the First.


----------



## Vaneyes

Recording 1965 - '73.


----------



## Guest

I join in with another Strauss.


----------



## Granate

*Mahler*
Symphony No.9
*2014 Remastered HDTracks Edition
Cond. Riccardo Chailly, RCO, Decca (2004)*

_First Chailly listening for Mahler. 1 Satz finished but I find no strong points compared to Bernstein's recording with the same orchestra. Anyway, I always judge a Mahler 9th by the 4 Satz. Fingers crossed?_


----------



## Vaneyes

Heliogabo said:


> Is this the house where Mahler used to compose in summers?


Twas his second composing hut, near Klagenfurt. I prefer his first, Steinbach...


----------



## Granate

Traverso said:


> I join in with another Strauss.


The same that KirbyH's was listening to. I also listened and liked the WPO version better by Karajan, maybe due to the hype that it was included in Kubrick's "2001", which I had then seen for the first time. Nowadays, I am fond of the 1973 BPO version including the Four last Songs.



KirbyH said:


> I have three Zarathustras from Karajan - this one, the 73 job, and then his last digital recording. Picking a favorite among the three is a bit like choosing between three excellent wines.


I kindly ask you... what makes the ASZ 80s version so excellent? I could not disagree more, but please, I'm all ears.


----------



## millionrainbows

John Cage: The Seasons (ECM); Dennis Russell Davies/American Composers Orchestra. My Ghidra, what a beautiful record! CD, I mean.


----------



## millionrainbows

Vaneyes said:


> Twas his second composing hut, near Klagenfurt. I prefer his first, Steinbach...


 The one I remember was more cozy and hidden, wasn't it? This one looks like a beach house.


----------



## Vaneyes

Sonata said:


> Beautiful album. I have generally avoided this lady because I was a bit turned off by what I've read on her reputation. But I checked this out from the library and really enjoyed her voice. I may have to get an album of her work, because what I heard was beautiful.


Not the first or the last to succumb to diva spell.

A plumper humbler return to her spirituals roots...


----------



## Vaneyes

millionrainbows said:


> The first one was more cozy and hidden, wasn't it? This one looks like a beach house.


FYI. :tiphat:

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gustav_Mahler


----------



## KirbyH

Granate said:


> The same that KirbyH's was listening to. I also listened and liked the WPO version better by Karajan, maybe due to the hype that it was included in Kubrick's "2001", which I had then seen for the first time. Nowadays, I am fond of the 1973 BPO version including the Four last Songs.
> 
> I kindly ask you... what makes the ASZ 80s version so excellent? I could not disagree more, but please, I'm all ears.


For me, it's the apex of the Berlin Phil. Not necessarily their relationship with Karajan - which was souring at the time - but the playing is superhuman. The blaze-ups from the lower strings couldn't be more unified, the wind section - both brass and woodwind - are as close to perfection as Karajan ever got from this orchestra. My personal favorite is the 73, but I think it's worth having that last one. For sheer sound, it's difficult to beat. I will concede, however, that there are many different versions (including the Vienna do) that are far better recorded. I've never been a huge fan of Karajan in digital guise. There are some records he made that were entirely too monochrome - but in Strauss, he never flagged, not to my ears anyway.


----------



## millionrainbows

Vaneyes said:


> FYI. :tiphat:
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gustav_Mahler


Hey! He looks just like Mahlerian!


----------



## millionrainbows

From that same Cage "The Seasons" disc, Concerto for Prepared Piano and Orchestra (Margaret Leng Tan, piano). It's really good.


----------



## starthrower




----------



## Vaneyes

KirbyH said:


> For me, it's the apex of the Berlin Phil. Not necessarily their relationship with Karajan - which was souring at the time - but the playing is superhuman. The blaze-ups from the lower strings couldn't be more unified, the wind section - both brass and woodwind - are as close to perfection as Karajan ever got from this orchestra. My personal favorite is the 73, but I think it's worth having that last one. For sheer sound, it's difficult to beat. I will concede, however, that there are many different versions (including the Vienna do) that are far better recorded. I've never been a huge fan of Karajan in digital guise. There are some records he made that were entirely too monochrome - but in Strauss, he never flagged, not to my ears anyway.


I agree for the most part. My perceptions of HvK ASZ... the most intense opening's on Decca 1959. I think much of that is due to engineering. The DG 1973 seems the best opening, with forceful timpani, but not exaggerated via miking or mixing. But, in ASZ there's more than the opening, and for that reason, I prefer the DG 1983 for the playing and sonics afforded.

Two other HvK ASZs, I haven't heard, are the VPO and BPO Salzburg performances. :tiphat:


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1983.


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Haydn
Symphony # 6 In D Major "Le Matin"
Symphony # 7 In C Major "Le midi"
Symphony # 8 In G Major "Le soir"

MAX GOBERMAN VIENNA STATE OPERA Orchestra


----------



## TurnaboutVox

*Sibelius
String Quartet in D minor, Op.56 "Voces intimae"*

*Delius
String Quartet *
Fitzwillliam Quartet
*Sonata in one movement for cello and piano (1916) *
George Isaac, Martin Jones

[Decca, rec. 1970s]

The original LP just featured the two string quartets of Sibelius and Delius - a great performance of both works by the Fitzwilliam Quartet (boy, they didn't half go for that "Open University Arts lecturer c. 1974 look, though!) The Delius cello sonata recording spliced on is oddly lo-fi and so is not really competitive.










*
Ligeti - Chamber Music
Trio for horn, violin & piano ("Hommage à Brahms")
Ten pieces for wind quintet
Six bagatelles for wind quintet
Sonata for viola*
Pierre-Laurent Aimard, Michael Collins, Philippa Davies, Saschko Gawriloff, Gareth Hulse, Marie-Luise Neunecker, Robin O'Neill, Richard Watkins and Tabea Zimmermann [Sony Classical, 1998]

A fine disc of Ligeti chamber works. The sonata for solo viola is a cracker.


----------



## starthrower

War Sonatas 6-8


----------



## Guest

Daniil Trifonov playing a stunning recital:
00:00 - Scriabin Piano Sonata no. 3, op. 23
19:08 - Medtner Fairy Tale op. 51 no. 2
22:32 - Medtner Fairy Tale op. 26 no. 2
23:51 - Medtner Fairy Tale op. 20 no. 1
26:42 - Stravinsky-Agosti Three Dances from The Firebird
38:23 - Debussy Images, Book 1
52:31 - Chopin 12 Etudes, op. 25
encores
01:22:58 - Chopin 3 Etudes, op. 10
01:31:15 - Strauss-Trifonov Die Fledermaus Overture


----------



## KirbyH

Vaneyes said:


> I agree for the most part. My perceptions of HvK ASZ... the most intense opening's on Decca 1959. I think much of that is due to engineering. The DG 1973 seems the best opening, with forceful timpani, but not exaggerated via miking or mixing. But, in ASZ there's more than the opening, and for that reason, I prefer the DG 1983 for the playing and sonics afforded.
> 
> Two other HvK ASZs, I haven't heard, are the VPO and BPO Salzburg performances. :tiphat:


Oh man the 1959 Decca job is like seeing the nucleus of a sun becoming reality - it expands from the first bar and doesn't let up til the end. Of course you're right - being recorded in the Sofiensaal, they had to splice in the organ, so really they could make it as thunderous as they pleased. Why wouldn't you? (It took me forever to realize that the Sofiensaal wasn't a performance venue - my mistake. I remember seeing photos of the recording sessions for the Solti Mahler 8 there and asking myself where's the organ?)

If you haven't seen it, check out the film Karajan: The Second Life. It talks a great deal about his recording legacy and this is going to be some uber-nerd stuff, but I particularly liked the part where the engineers from EMI and DG talked about the differences in their microphones.


----------



## Vronsky

*Berlioz: Symphonie Fantastique (Nanut)*










Hector Berlioz: Symphonie Fantastique
RSO Ljubljana *·* Anton Nanut


----------



## KirbyH

Departing from Berlioz a touch...





















I think Nelsons has done particularly well for himself - he's the darling of many orchestras, has led operas in every major venue (Bayreuth/Lohengrin worked well for him back in 2010) but I'm always ready to see how he does on his "home turf." I've given the Shostakovich 5th from this album a good few spins these last few weeks as litmus. I cannot fault the BSO - they play with everything you could ask for. DG provides less shocking sonics for the job, too - I enjoyed his 10th from last year but it was way, way too close up. Nelsons leads well, but it's a little cosmopolitan. The shrieks don't shriek as loud as they do for say, Mravinsky or Gergieve, and he taffy pulls a little too much in the slower moments. That being said, it's pleasing to hear an American orchestra in such great shape, and better yet to have a good relationship with its conductor. Don't get me wrong - this is not a bad recording in any way. The same definitely applies to the 8th, except Nelsons might be a little more at home in it because he tends to do quiet, intense music rather well - of which there is a lot in the 8th. (Also, ten thousand points to the bass clarinetist in the last movement - it's spine tingling.)

Gergiev has an advantage here in the Prokofiev 5, as the London Symphony turns every phrase with complete authority and produces that hard steel sound that I consider to be essential to the composer. Gergiev never lets the line sag, Decca has sonics that boom appropriately, and the LSO winds outshine themselves continually. I put this one up as a tour-de-force in the league of Karajan/Berlin from the late 60s, with the edge given to Gergiev on account of modern sound.

Now - I am not going to talk about Zarathustra. I'm going to talk about Ein Heldenleben. This is my favorite Strauss tone poem and having recently followed the score I wanted to soak it in once more. Fritz Reiner was doing amazing things at the time of recording (1954 - which astounds me to no end) and this Heldenleben is a highlight of his career in Chicago. The precision he gets out of this orchestra is nothing short of incredible to me. Strauss coalesces and gains a lot from Reiner's martial style of leadership, not to mention all of the first chair soloists. They bring so much to this music that in their way, they're as much of a personality as Reiner himself. Not to poo-poo Karajan, but I think this is one work that Reiner had him beat in, if we're going simply by their being contemporaries.


----------



## TwoFlutesOneTrumpet

In an attempt to expand my musical universe into modern-day composers, I'm listening to Rzewski's The People United Will Never Be Defeated! Quite enjoyable, actually.


----------



## SixFootScowl

Vaneyes said:


> Twas his second composing hut, near Klagenfurt. I prefer his first, Steinbach...


Reminds me of another genius who worked in a cabin, Charles Proteus Steinmetz (the electrical genius). His cabin (albeit, relocated to the Henry Ford Greenfield Village in Dearborn, Michigan):


----------



## Conglomerate




----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Rheinhold Gliere :Symphony # 3 In B Minor 'Ilya Mourometz'

Hermann Scherchen / Vienna State Opera Orchesta


----------



## bejart

Pasquale Anfossi (1722-1797): Sinfonia Venezia

Orchestra da Camera di Napoli


----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## starthrower

I never listen to Schubert, so I figured I'd try something.


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Mozart
String Quartet #11 In E Flat Major, K 171
String Quartet #15 In D Minor, K 421

Barchet Quartet


----------



## Mahlerian

KirbyH said:


> I think Nelsons has done particularly well for himself - he's the darling of many orchestras, has led operas in every major venue (Bayreuth/Lohengrin worked well for him back in 2010) but I'm always ready to see how he does on his "home turf." I've given the Shostakovich 5th from this album a good few spins these last few weeks as litmus. I cannot fault the BSO - they play with everything you could ask for. DG provides less shocking sonics for the job, too - I enjoyed his 10th from last year but it was way, way too close up. Nelsons leads well, but it's a little cosmopolitan. The shrieks don't shriek as loud as they do for say, Mravinsky or Gergieve, and he taffy pulls a little too much in the slower moments. That being said, it's pleasing to hear an American orchestra in such great shape, and better yet to have a good relationship with its conductor. Don't get me wrong - this is not a bad recording in any way. The same definitely applies to the 8th, except Nelsons might be a little more at home in it because he tends to do quiet, intense music rather well - of which there is a lot in the 8th. (Also, ten thousand points to the bass clarinetist in the last movement - it's spine tingling.)


Having seen Nelsons in concert here and heard him quite a few times, I agree that he has a great rapport with the players and a real sympathy for Shostakovich's idiom. You are correct that his recordings of the symphonies aren't as raw as those of the conductors you mention, but he certainly has the personal credentials for involvement, having grown up in a former Soviet bloc country.


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Dmitri Shostakovich: Symphony # 7 in C Major, Op. 60*'Leningrad'

Rudolf Barshai (Conductor), WDR Sinfonieorchester


----------



## opus55

Nielsen: Symphonies Nos. 5 & 6










Puccini: La Fanciulla del West


----------



## Pugg

​
*Schumann*: Piano Concerto in A minor, Op. 54

Introduction & Allegro appassionato in G major, Op. 92
Introduction and Allegro Op. 134

Kinderszenen, Op. 15: Traümerei

_Jan Lisiecki (piano)_

Orchestra dell'Accademia Nazionale di Santa Cecilia, _Antonio Pappano_


----------



## SixFootScowl




----------



## Dedalus

Glazunov meditations came on at work just now. I'm surprised I recognize it!


----------



## Pugg

Scopitone said:


> _Emerson String Quartet / Renée Fleming_
> *Berg: Lyric Suite; Wellesz: Sonnets by Elizabeth Barrett-Browning, Op. 52*
> 
> This is a fairly recent release that's gotten some good reviews, so I wanted to try it out. It looks like it'll be some of that _String Quartet with Soprano_ style stuff I discovered that I liked from Schoenberg.


And rightfully so.


----------



## Pugg

Kontrapunctus said:


> Daniil Trifonov playing a stunning recital:
> 00:00 - Scriabin Piano Sonata no. 3, op. 23
> 19:08 - Medtner Fairy Tale op. 51 no. 2
> 22:32 - Medtner Fairy Tale op. 26 no. 2
> 23:51 - Medtner Fairy Tale op. 20 no. 1
> 26:42 - Stravinsky-Agosti Three Dances from The Firebird
> 38:23 - Debussy Images, Book 1
> 52:31 - Chopin 12 Etudes, op. 25
> encores
> 01:22:58 - Chopin 3 Etudes, op. 10
> 01:31:15 - Strauss-Trifonov Die Fledermaus Overture


----------



## Conglomerate

String Quartets 2 & 6


----------



## Pugg

​
Mozart:
"Piano Concerto No. 15 in B flat major, K.450" (May 7, 1956 New York, Columbia 30 Avenue studio),
"Piano Concerto No. 17 in G major, K.453 No." (May 4, 1956 New York, Columbia 30 Avenue studio)
[Soloist] Leonard Bernstein (P & conductor), Columbia Symphony Orchestra


----------



## Pugg

Staying with Lenny:








​
*Mahler; Symphony no 5*

_Leonard Bernstein._


----------



## Pugg

​
*Ravel*; Scheherazade / Melodies/ Songs

1. Shéhérazade for Mezzo-Soprano and Orchestra / I. Asie - Frederica von Stade / Boston Symphony Orchestra
2. Shéhérazade for Mezzo-Soprano and Orchestra / II. La flûte enchantée - Frederica von Stade / Boston Symphony Orchestra
3. Shéhérazade for Mezzo-Soprano and Orchestra / III. L'indifférent - Frederica von Stade / Boston Symphony Orchestra
4. Cinq mélodies populaires grecques / 1. Chanson de la mariée. Modéré - Boston Symphony Orchestra
5. Cinq mélodies populaires grecques / 5. Tout gai! Allegro - Boston Symphony Orchestra
6. Deux mélodies hébraïques / I. Kaddisch
7. Deux mélodies hébraïques / II. L'énigme éternelle
8. Chansons Madécasses / 1. Nahandove, ô belle Nahandove
9. Chansons Madécasses / 2. Aoua! Aoua! Méfiez-vous des Blancs
10. Chansons Madécasses / 3. Il est doux de se coucher


----------



## Pugg

​
*Bellini: I Capuleti e I Montecchi*

_Beverly Sills (Giulietta), Tatiana Troyanos (Romeo)_, Joey Evans (Tebaldo), Herbert Beattie (Capellio), Robert Trehy (Lorenzo)

Opera Company of Boston, Sarah Caldwell, William Fred Scott

Recorded live in 1975


----------



## Fletcher

*Johann Sebastian Bach, Cantata: Wie schon leuchtet der Morgenstern, BWV 1*

a simply gorgeous opening chorus and a tasty aria for soprano & oboe d'amore. Fitting for such a sunny morning!


----------



## Spawnofsatan




----------



## Spawnofsatan

Hi again, I'm listening to this and it reminds me of Phillip Glass at times!


----------



## Granate

*Brahms*
Ein Deutches Requiem, Op.45
*Bruckner*
Te Deum
*Cond. Herbert von Karajan, WS, WPO, Deutche Grammophon (1983)*









_I had not listened to these 80s versions of Brahms and Bruckner's best piece ever. EDR, opposite to the 1964 recording, features organs, which I love. Will the Wiener Te Deum beat the Berliner one as well?_
_Yes it does. The first movement is not as brilliant as the 70s version. Overall the Te Deum is monumentally slow but this Celibidache feeling improves the last movements of the work. I want to get this LP, so badly._


----------



## Pugg

* Sergei Lyapunov \ Florian Noack*

_Piano works Vol.2_

Novelette op. 18; Barcarolle op. 46; Humoreske op. 34; 3 Pieces op. 1; 7 Preludes op. 6; Chant du crepuscule op. 22; Variations & Fugue on a Russian Theme op. 49; Fetes de Noel op. 41


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mozart: Arias*;*Renée Fleming*


----------



## bejart

JS Bach: Cello Suite No.4 in E Flat, BWV 1010

Jaap ter Linden, cello


----------



## Spawnofsatan

A CD of Vivaldi Oboe Concertos, he was a very distinctive composer. I enjoy it every now and again!


----------



## Pugg

​
*Ketèlbey: In a Persian Market & other light music.*

In a Chinese Temple Garden
In a Monastery Garden
Sanctuary of the Heart
Bank Holiday
Dance of the Merry Mascots
Michael Reeves (piano)

In a Persian Market
Ambrosian Chorus

In the Mystic Land of Egypt
Laurence Dale (tenor), Ambrosian Chorus

Bells across the Meadows
The Clock and the Dresden Figures
Michael Reeves (piano)
With Honour Crowned

London Promenade Orchestra, Alexander Faris


----------



## pmsummer

LUMINESSENCE
_Music for String Orchestra and Saxophone_
*Keith Jarrett*
Jan Garbarek - saxophone improvisation
Südfunk-Sinfonieorchester
Mladen Gutesha - conductor

_ECM_


----------



## shadowdancer

Felt the need to go a bit historic today.
Gustav Mahler
Symphony #9
Bruno Walter, Vienna Philharmonic Orchestra
Rec 1938


----------



## Vasks

The CSO...Solti...Mahler..always a great time


----------



## Heliogabo

*Richard Strauss*
_Don Quixote, Op. 35
Tanzsuite aus Klavierstücken von François Couperin
Aus Italien, Op. 16_

Paul Tortelier (cello)
Staatskapelle Dresden, Rudolf Kempe


----------



## Pugg

​
*Virginia Zeani; Opera arias.*


----------



## realdealblues

*Gina Bachauer*









*Johannes Brahms*
Piano Concerto #2 in B-flat, Op. 83
*Stanislaw Skrowaczewski/London Symphony Orchestra
[Rec. 1962]
*
Variations on a Theme by Paganini, Op. 35: Book II
*[Rec. 1963]*
*
Franz Liszt*
Hungarian Rhapsody #12 in C-sharp minor, S. 244
*[Rec. 1963]*

*Ludwig Van Beethoven*
Piano Sonata #9 in E, Op. 14/1
*[Rec. 1963]*


----------



## Scopitone




----------



## Pugg

_*Verdi: Macbeth*
_
_Dietrich Fischer-Dieskau (Macbeth), Elena Souliotis (Lady Macbeth), Nicolai Ghiaurov (Banco), Luciano Pavarotti (Macduff),_ Ricardo Cassinelli (Malcolm), Helen Lawrence (Dama), Raymond Myers (Medico)

London Philharmonic Orchestra, Ambrosian Opera Chorus, Wandsworth School Choir, Lamberto Gardelli

Studio recording, 1970


----------



## Granate

KirbyH said:


> For me, it's the apex of the Berlin Phil. Not necessarily their relationship with Karajan - which was souring at the time - but the playing is superhuman. The blaze-ups from the lower strings couldn't be more unified, the wind section - both brass and woodwind - are as close to perfection as Karajan ever got from this orchestra. My personal favorite is the 73, but I think it's worth having that last one. For sheer sound, it's difficult to beat. I will concede, however, that there are many different versions (including the Vienna do) that are far better recorded. I've never been a huge fan of Karajan in digital guise. There are some records he made that were entirely too monochrome - but in Strauss, he never flagged, not to my ears anyway.


*R. Strauss*
Also Sprach Zarathustra, Op.30
Till Eulenspiegels lustige Streiche, Op. 28*
Don Juan, Op.20
*Only Dudamel release, 2013 HDTracks version
*Cond. Gustavo Dudamel, BPO, DG (2013)
Cond. Herbert von Karajan, BPO, DG (1983)*






View attachment 87334

_Nothing outstanding from Dudamel's live version of the R. Strauss orchestral pieces, even in HDTracks. Seeing KirbyH's answer, I revisited this 1983 version that I did not like. I agree with the lower strings comment, present during the best parts of the recording. The recording is not as bad as I remembered, but it does not improve the 73 version. Thanks to KirbyH. This is the kind of discussions and arguments I like to see here._


----------



## Michamel

Current listening:

*Music Of The Spanish Renaissance*

Artists: Shirley Rumsey
Componist: various
Era: Spanish Renaissance
Label: NAXOS


----------



## Conglomerate




----------



## pmsummer

VAUGHAN WILLIAMS
_Dona Nobis Pacem - Four Hymns - Toward The Unknown Region - O Clap Your Hands - Lord, Thou Hast Been Our Refuge_
*Ralph Vaughan Williams*
John Mark Ainsley - tenor
Judith Howarth - soprano
Thomas Allen - baritone
Matthew Souter - viola
Corydon Singers
Corydon Orchestra Orchestra
Joseph Frohlich, Elizabeth Layton - co-leaders
Matthew Best - conductor
_
Hyperion_


----------



## Torkelburger

*Benjamin Britten* _Serenade for Tenor, Horn, and Strings_
Robert Tear (Tenor), Dale Clevenger (Horn), Carlo Maria Giulini (cond.)
Chicago Symphony Orchestra (Deutsche Grammophon)

*Bedrich Smetana* _The Moldau_
Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra, HvKarajan (cond.)


----------



## pmsummer

*Bowing to popular demand from the forum...*










4'33"
*John Cage* - 4'33" - Third Construction - Amores
*Edgard Varèse* - Ionisation
*Carlos Chávez* - Toccata
Amadinda Percussion Group
Zoltán Kocsis - piano & prepared piano
_
Hungaroton_


----------



## pmsummer

Michamel said:


> Current listening:
> 
> *Music Of The Spanish Renaissance*
> 
> Artists: Shirley Rumsey
> Componist: various
> Era: Spanish Renaissance
> Label: NAXOS


That's a fine recording.


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Antonio Vivaldi
Op. # 8 Il cimento dell'armonia e dell'inventioine Concerto # 2 In G Minor RV 315 "L'estate"
Op. # 8 Il cimento dell'armonia e dell'inventioine Concerto # 3 In F Major RV 293 "L'autunno"

Federico Guglielmo solo violin and concertmaster
Pier Luigi Fabretti oboe
L'Arte dell'Arco


----------



## Guest

Today in the mailbox.adventurous music. I have to listen it again (and again) to discover al the hidden treasures.All kind of glimpses of music from other composers are interwoven in the music. You can listen to it as watching a cartoon.It is optimistic,funny and realy very nice music.


----------



## Granate

*Takemitsu / Brouwer*
Folios
All in Twilight
In Memory
_Stopped_
*Sol. Shin-ichi Fukuda, Naxos (2014)*
--
*Penderecki*
Magnificat
Kadisz
*Cond. Antoni Wit, WPC&O, Naxos (2015)*
















_Not a good introduction to Guitar music, I think. I stopped halfway. Sorry for all the guitar lovers.
Penderecki's Magnificat has a really good finale, but the rest of the score has the same features than many of the choral works. The operatic Kadisz is... incredible._


----------



## shadowdancer

Conglomerate said:


>


Great choice. Op 76 is one of my favorites. 
And, imho as usual, Quatuor Mosaiques is as good as it gets!!


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Bach:Orchestral Suite No. 3 in D Major, BWV1068

Vienna State Opera Orchestra & Felix Prohaska


----------



## schigolch




----------



## Reichstag aus LICHT

Vaneyes said:


> Twas his second composing hut, near Klagenfurt. I prefer his first, Steinbach...


A lecture on Mahler's "composing huts" by architect (and ardent Mahlerian) Keith James Clarke:






One in a series of talks on Mahler that Mr Clarke gave at Gresham College. Recommended.


----------



## Dr Johnson

Mendelssohn, Violin Concerto in E minor.


----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Beethoven:
Symphony # 1 In C Major, Op. 21
Symphony # 7 In A Major, Op. 92

Herbert von Krajan, Berliner Philharmoniker


----------



## Mahlerian

Harbison: Oboe Concerto, Symphony No. 2; Sessions: Symphony No. 2
William Bennett, San Francisco Symphony Orchestra, cond. Blomstedt


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Beethoven, Piano Sonata No 101*

Annie Fischer.


----------



## Guest

Bach cantatas BWV 20 and BWV 21 Concentus musicus Nikolaus Harnoncourt.


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Brahms: String Quartet # 1 in C Minor, Op. 51/1

Quartet Sine Nomine


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Alexander Glazunov: Symphony # 7 in F Major, Op 77, "Pastorale"

Vladimir Fedoseyev, Moscow Radio Symphony Orchestra









Dmitri Shostakovich: Symphony # 1 In F Minor, Op 10

Rudolf Barshai/WDR Symphony Orchestra


----------



## Guest

Oh,I love this music.......so much:angel: The Parley of instruments,what a fine ensemble.


----------



## starthrower




----------



## Granate

*Sibelius*
Violin Concerto in D minor, Op. 47
Serenade in G minor, Op. 69b
*Sinding*
Violin Concerto No.1 in A major, Op. 45
Romance in D major, Op. 100
*Sol. Henning Kraggerud
Cond. Bjarte Engeset, Bournemouth SO, Naxos (2004)*








_I like this album: a well performed Sibelius Violin Concerto and an introduction to romantic Sinding, who does not fall far behind. Kind of rushing it because I want to watch the Olympic Games Opening Ceremony. Don't you want the music of this ceremony to be released as Isles of Wonder?_ (Long Live "I Will Kiss!")


----------



## bejart

Jan Vanhal (1739-1813): Symphony in G Major, Bryan G10

Luca Bizzozero directing the Orchestra di Padova e del Veneto


----------



## D Smith

Messiaen: Turangalila. Loroid/Chung/Bastille Orchestra. I don't listen to this piece very often but when I do I am reminded of just how different and fascinating it is. Terrific recording (with Messiaen in attendance).


----------



## regenmusic

Hugues Cuénod, Claude Jean Chiasson ‎- Elizabethan Love Songs And Harpsichord Pieces


----------



## Vronsky

*Kancheli: Symphonies 1, 4, 5 (DePreist)*










Giya Kancheli: Symphonies 1, 4, 5
James DePreist *·* Helsinki Philharmonic Orchestra


----------



## ArtMusic




----------



## Guest

Finished listening to this set today (Disc two). Previous comments apply to it!


----------



## Guest

Webern, Passacaglia , Songs and five movements for string quartet


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Alexander Glazunov: Violin Concerto In A Minor Op. 82

Vladimir Ponkin


----------



## Pugg

​
*Brahms* - Piano Concerto No. 2 
Van Cliburn


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Nikolaï Myaskovasky: Symphony # 3 In A Minor, Op. 15

Evgeny Svetlanov (Conductor), Russian State Symphony Orchestra


----------



## bioluminescentsquid

This gem.










Couperin performed by a harpsichordist of top calibre, on a beautiful harpsichord!


----------



## Pugg

pmsummer said:


> 4'33"
> *John Cage* - 4'33" - Third Construction - Amores
> *Edgard Varèse* - Ionisation
> *Carlos Chávez* - Toccata
> Amadinda Percussion Group
> Zoltán Kocsis - piano & prepared piano
> _
> Hungaroton_


Even on this place we can't escape


----------



## Abraham Lincoln




----------



## Pugg

Kontrapunctus said:


> Finished listening to this set today (Disc two). Previous comments apply to it!


You make it so tempting........


----------



## Pugg

​*Vivaldi/ Albinon*i et al/ Trumpet concertos.

Håkan Hardenberger


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Gustav Mahler: Symphony #10 In F Sharp Minor (I. Adagio)

Klaus Tennstedt (Conductor), London Philharmonic Orchestra


----------



## tortkis

Arthur Honegger: String Quartet No. 1, H. 15 - Quatuor Ludwig

Honegger: La Musique de Chambre (Timpani, 1992)


----------



## Pugg

*For the Saturday symphony edition:*


​
Shostakovich #13 "Babi Yar"
Bernard Haitink


----------



## deprofundis

*Willaert *executed by Oxford Camerata lead by _jeremy summerly_, not the best Willaert i heard but sung in a quite spiritual way.
About Adriaan Willaert , well he seem unotice or persona non gratas among the franco-flemish school, yet his music seem solid
enought or interresting if you will. So i guess i will rest on this and it will help me go to sleep.


----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## Pugg

​
*Brahms*:Clarinet Quintet in B minor, Op. 115

_Sabine Meyer_ (clarinet)

String Quintet No. 2 in G major, Op. 111

_Alban Berg Quartett_


----------



## Pugg

​
*Della Jones sings Donizetti*
Philharmonia Orchestra, Alun Francis, Paul McGrath, David Parry


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mascagni: Cavalleria Rusticana*

*Elena Souliotis* (Santuzza), Mario del Monaco (Turiddu), Tito Gobbi (Alfio), Stefania Malagù (Lola), Anna Di Stasio (Lucia)

Teatro dell'Opera di Roma, Silvio Varviso

*Leoncavallo: I Pagliacci*

*Pilar Lorengar* (Nedda), James McCracken (Canio), Robert Merrill (Tonio), Ugo Benelli (Beppe), Tom Krause (Silvio)

Orchestra e Coro dell'Accademia Nazionale di Santa Cecilia, Lamberto Gardelli


----------



## AClockworkOrange

Tchaikovsky's Orchestral Suite No.3 performed by Sir Adrian Boult & the London Philharmonic Orchestra.

On my first listen to this piece, I am very impressed by the piece and the performance. Tchaikovsky's works can often become so easily overwrought. Boult brings clarity and poise to the performance whilst maintaining the spirit and feel of the Composer. It makes me wish Boult recorded the Symphonies.

Boult is cited in the booklet as stating that he places the suite on a level with his greatest Symphonies. On the evidence of this performance I wholeheartedly agree.


----------



## Biwa

Felix Mendelssohn: Piano Trios

Hamlet Piano Trio:
Paolo Giacometti, piano
Candida Thompson, violin
Xenia Jankovic, cello


----------



## Haydn man

No.13 from this set for the Saturday Symphony
A new work for me so may need to give it a couple of goes


----------



## Guest

Pugg said:


> ​
> *Brahms*:Clarinet Quintet in B minor, Op. 115
> 
> _Sabine Meyer_ (clarinet)
> 
> String Quintet No. 2 in G major, Op. 111
> 
> _Alban Berg Quartett_


:tiphat:
Beautiful.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mozart*: Sinfonia Concertante K364; Concertone K191 /
IPO/ Perlman / Zukerman / Mehta


----------



## Pugg

​
*Schubert: Incidental music to Rosamunde, D797*

_Ileana Cotrubas_ (soprano)
Rundfunkchor Leipzig
Die Zauberharfe (The Magic Harp), D 644 - Overture
Ileana Cotrubas (soprano)

Staatskapelle Dresden, Willi Boskovsky


----------



## Biwa

Antonio Vivaldi: Six Concertos arranged by J.S. Bach and Gunther Rost

Gunther Rost (organ)


----------



## aglayaepanchin

Brahms symphonies with Rudolf Kempe and Berliner Philharmoniker


----------



## Guest

Pugg said:


> ​
> *Schubert: Incidental music to Rosamunde, D797*
> 
> _Ileana Cotrubas_ (soprano)
> Rundfunkchor Leipzig
> Die Zauberharfe (The Magic Harp), D 644 - Overture
> Ileana Cotrubas (soprano)
> 
> Staatskapelle Dresden, Willi Boskovsky


Very interesting,I am listening now to a fragment on YouTube and I like it.The recording I have is this one.:tiphat:


----------



## Michamel

Current listening:

*The Four Symhonies*

Artists: Kenneth Woods, Orchestra of the Swan
Componist: Hans Gal
Label: Avie (Edel)


----------



## Granate

*Bartók*
Violin Concerto No.1
Violin Concerto No.2
*Sol. György Pauk
Cond. Antoni Wit, Katowice, Naxos (1999)*








_Good one. I did not expect something so 'listenable' by Bartók, remembering his string quartets._


----------



## Pugg

Traverso said:


> Very interesting,I am listening now to a fragment on YouTube and I like it.The recording I have is this one.:tiphat:
> 
> View attachment 87372


Have that one also , on L.P alas not playable anymorr, the covers is the only thing survived his age.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Stamitz,*

Symphony in D minor, Op. 15 No. 3 (Kai 24)
Symphony in E flat major (Kai 38)
Symphony in E minor, Op. 15 No. 2 (Kai 23)
Symphony in F major 'La Chasse' (Kai 34)

L'arte del mondo, Werner Ehrhardt


----------



## Biwa

George Enescu: Impressions d'enfance Op. 28
Alfred Schnittke: Sonata No. 1
Richard Strauss: Sonata for Violin and Piano in E flat major Op. 18

Andreas Buschatz (violin)
Tahmina Feinstein (piano)


----------



## Blancrocher

Penderecki/Lutoslawski: String Quartets (Royal); Messiaen: Chronochromie etc. (Boulez)


----------



## bioluminescentsquid

Let's take a moment to appreciate this album that has a cover as ugly as the music is beautiful! :lol:


----------



## Pugg

​
*Dvorak*iano Concerto in G minor, Op. 33

Carlos Kleiber

Schubert:Fantasie in C major, D760 'Wanderer'

*Sviatoslav Richte*r (piano)


----------



## KirbyH

Beasts of every nation:















What thrills my heart more than anything is that every time I listen to Mahler's 3rd Symphony from Levine is just how pleased I am to experience it again - this is exciting, boisterous, gripping music, and Levine sinks into Mahler's sound world like a ringmaster at his circus. Not that this is done in Ringling Brothers fashion, of course - Levine's completely committed and serious here. RCA provides up-front, punch in the gut sonics (the bass drum/timpani blows in the last movement are wall-shaking) and those horns - those horns are to die for. This is Solti's orchestra, yes - but the vulgarity is not present, the excitement in full swing.

I have always enjoyed Pictures At An Exhibition - in the Ravel guise. Stokowski's came as a bit of a hard tonic to swallow, just because I was used to the more delicate orchestration from Ravel. Over time, though, I've come to appreciate it more. Stoki counts far more on his strings than Ravel did, and much of its darker hued nature is brought out from the lower instruments - from English horn on down. That said, it's got a more Germanic feel to its execution, as say maybe Schoenberg would have done it. It won't replace the Ravel for me, but it's a worthy curiosity to experience. Decca's Phase 4 sonics are a wonder of what can be done with a studio recording.


----------



## Guest

Feldman
Piano, Violin, Viola, Cello

His final work


----------



## Guest

One of my oldest lp's wich I kept.I looked on Ebay and allmost fainted.
It suddenly sounds much better !

http://www.ebay.nl/itm/SXL-2020-WBg...867111?hash=item1eb58bf4a7:g:iZcAAOSwhOVXdS4o


----------



## Pugg

Traverso said:


> One of my oldest lp's wich I kept.I looked on Ebay and allmost fainted.
> It suddenly sounds much better !
> 
> http://www.ebay.nl/itm/SXL-2020-WBg...867111?hash=item1eb58bf4a7:g:iZcAAOSwhOVXdS4o


Holy Moses , that's insane, did you check out his other items for sale? 
Hilarious and ridiculous at the same time.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Schubert, Symphony No. 8*

I'm considering this; the entire cycle is an inexpensive download on Amazon. Allmusic says, "Here the playing is splendid, and Blomstedt and the Staatskapelle orchestra present these classic symphonies with enough clarity, elegance, and intensity to compete with almost any contemporary release of these works." Personally, my first impression was, this is big-boned, since I'm used to HIP orchestras, but it does reflect the elegance and intensity that the reviewer noted.


----------



## Guest

Hallo Pugg,Try this one.
http://www.ebay.nl/itm/SAX-2253-B-s...693133?hash=item1a16dc688d:g:99UAAOSwtJZXWshP

I used to have this 

Not everything is so expensive.,I looked on his site


----------



## Pugg

Traverso said:


> Hallo Pugg,Try this one.
> http://www.ebay.nl/itm/SAX-2253-B-s...693133?hash=item1a16dc688d:g:99UAAOSwtJZXWshP
> 
> I used to have this


Never in 2359 years , I am sure it will be there for a very long time .


----------



## Guest

You can do a proposel !


----------



## bejart

Georg Philipp Telemann (1681-1767): Violin Concerto No.4 in E Major

Iona Brown on violin with the Academy of St. Martin-in-the-Fields


----------



## Guest

I thought I was rich but It is not the same lp.I Have the same one but without the blue border, it is in mint condition.



Look at this one please.


http://www.ebay.nl/itm/SXL-2077-Ed-...636896?hash=item464c8728a0:g:OIgAAOSwiYFXEpRF


----------



## Pugg

*Vinyl*








​
*Verdi: Nabucco*

_Elena Souliotis (Abigaille) Tito Gobbi (Nabucco_), , Carlo Cava (Zaccaria), Bruno Prevedi (Ismaele), Dora Carral (Fenena), Giovanni Foiani (Gran Sacerdote), Walter Kräutler (Abdallo), Anna D'Auria (Anna)

Vienna Opera Orchestra & Chorus, Lamberto Gardelli

Recorded in 1965


----------



## Pugg

Traverso said:


> I thought I was rich but It is not the same lp.I Have the same one but without the blue border, it is in mint condition.
> 
> 
> 
> Look at this one please.
> 
> 
> http://www.ebay.nl/itm/SXL-2077-Ed-...636896?hash=item464c8728a0:g:OIgAAOSwiYFXEpRF


 66 people have it on their "wish list " unbelievable.


----------



## George O

Traverso said:


> Look at this one please.
> 
> 
> http://www.ebay.nl/itm/SXL-2077-Ed-...636896?hash=item464c8728a0:g:OIgAAOSwiYFXEpRF


Asking price and what it actually brings are two very different things.


----------



## bejart

Anton Ferdinand Titz (ca.1742-1810): String Quartet in E Flat

Hoffmeister Quartet: Christoph Heidemann and Ulla Bundies, violins -- Aino Hildebrandt, viola -- Martin Seemann, cello


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Beethoven, Op. 111*

I'm used to Charles Rosen's cool approach. Annie Fischer is wild in comparison.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Mozart, Piano Concerto No. 23*

I just found out Clara Haskil is Pope Frances' favorite Mozart pianist. I'm listening to her playing with the Radio Svizzera Italiana in Spotify.


----------



## George O

Henryk Wieniawski (1835-1880): Concerto No. 2 in D minor, op 22

Mischa Elman, violin
Robin Hood Dell Orchestra of Philadelphia / Alexander Hilsberg

10-inch on RCA Victor (NYC), from 1951

From liners:

Wieniawski was playing a concert in Berlin when, without warning, he was seized with a serious attack of illness which was to kill him. A spasm of pain compelled him to to stop in the middle of a phrase. As he collapsed, the violinist Joseph Joachim, who was seated in the audience, leaped to the platform, took the violin from Wieniawski's shaking hands, and completed the Concerto with hardly a perceptible break. Wieniawski recovered from his attack and continued his tour, but shortly afterward (1880) he died in Moscow.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Beethoven, Piano Sonata No. 27, Opus 90*

Clara Haskil didn't do much for me, so it's back to Annie Fischer. This isn't background music; she commands your attention.


----------



## Manxfeeder

George O said:


> Wieniawski was playing a concert in Berlin when, without warning, he was seized with a serious attack of illness which was to kill him. A spasm of pain compelled him to to stop in the middle of a phrase. As he collapsed, the violinist Joseph Joachim, who was seated in the audience, leaped to the platform, took the violin from Wieniawski's shaking hands, and completed the Concerto with hardly a perceptible break.


That's just nuts. I mean, the guy is writhing on the floor, and Joachim ignores him and picks up his violin? Oh, well, it was a different time and a different age.


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Haydn
Symphony #87 In A Minor
Symphony #89 Hob.I.89 In F Major

Bruno Weil, Tafelmusik


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Richard Strauss, Complete Chamber Music.*

These are kind of oddities in the Strauss oeuvre, but they are pretty nonetheless and make nice background music.


----------



## pmsummer

REQUIEM MASS
_Officium Defunctorum, 1605_
*Tomás Luis de Victoria*
Westminster Cathedral Choir
David Hill - Master of Music
_
Hyperion_


----------



## Scopitone

Saturday Symphony -- Brahms No. 3

Alsop was on weekend edition earlier when I was out running some errands, talking about a John Adams premiere orchestral piece ("Lola Montez", I believe it was). Also something else by a composer I didn't know; that piece was gorgeous. I need to go to npr.org and find the story to get the composer's name.


----------



## bejart

Louis Spohr (1784-1859): Symphony No.7 in C Major, Op.121

Alfred Walter conducting the Czecho-Slovak State Philharmonic Orchestra of Kosice


----------



## Mahlerian

Johnnie Burgess said:


> Gustav Mahler: Symphony #10 In F Sharp Minor (I. Adagio)
> 
> Klaus Tennstedt (Conductor), London Philharmonic Orchestra


F-sharp *major*. There's a minor-mode introduction, but the main theme of the movement is in the major, and the work also ends in F# major (movements 2 and 5 both).


----------



## Mahlerian

*Saturday Symphony:*
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 13 in B-flat minor "Babi Yar"
WDR Symphony Orchestra, cond. Barshai


----------



## D Smith

For Saturday Symphony: Shostakovich Symphony No. 13. Temirkanov/St Petersburg. Sergei Aleksashkin. I really like this performance, though it doesn't displace Kondrashin's. The bass is excellent and the performance moving but not overbearing (which may not be a plus for this work, I'm not sure).


----------



## Granate

*Smetana*
Má vlast (Complete)
*Cond. Antoni Wit, Katowice, Naxos (2001)*
--
*Kilar*
Mother of God, for mixed chorus and orchestra
Piano Concerto (1997)
Grey Mist, for Baritone and Orchestra
Kóscielec 1909, Symphonic Poem
*Sol. Waldemar Malicki, Wiesław Ochman
Cond. Antoni Wit, WNPC&O, Naxos (2006)*
View attachment 87390
View attachment 87391

_I really like now Má vlast, I wonder why so many good conductors only played safe with Vltava.
I am Blown Away by the Kilar cd. Asolutely modern-classical without using any electronic. The Piano Concerto and Kóscielec are a must listen._


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Mahlerian said:


> F-sharp *major*. There's a minor-mode introduction, but the main theme of the movement is in the major, and the work also ends in F# major (movements 2 and 5 both).


Blame EMI Classics that is they what they gave as the title.


----------



## George O

Max Bruch ((1838-1920): Concerto No. 2 in D minor, op 44

Henryk Wieniawski (1835-1880): Concerto No. 2 in D minor, op 22

Jascha Heifetz, violin
RCA Victor Symphony Orchestra / Izler Solomon

on RCA Victor (NYC), from 1956


----------



## SixFootScowl

Mahler Symphony 4 this morning. Now am on a break to listen through all 9 plus the Missa:


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Vaughan Williams: Symphony # 2, "A London Symphony""Original Version"

Richard Hickox, London Symphony Orchestra


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Debussy, Preludes*

Krystian Zimmerman


----------



## Scopitone

Continuing the Alsop train on Symphony Saturday, with Glass's 4th Symphony.


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Florestan said:


> Mahler Symphony 4 this morning. Now am on a break to listen through all 9 plus the Missa:


So have you listened to all of Mahler's symphonies?


----------



## SixFootScowl

Johnnie Burgess said:


> So have you listened to all of Mahler's symphonies?


Not yet. I still have not heard #6 or #9 and have only heard the Adagio of #10. For 6 and 9 I have Bernstein's 1960s cycle. For the 10th performing edition I have Rattle. Trying not to rush it. Started my Mahler journey July 13.


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Florestan said:


> Not yet. I still have not heard #6 or #9 and have only heard the Adagio of #10. For 6 and 9 I have Bernstein's 1960s cycle. For the 10th performing edition I have Rattle. Trying not to rush it. Started my Mahler journey July 13.


I have Symphony 10 with Kurt Sanderling & Berlin Symphony Orchestra.


----------



## bejart

Mozart: Divertimento No.2 in B Flat, KV 429b

Henk de Graaf and Jan Jensen, clarinets -- Johan Steinmann, bassoon


----------



## Granate

PeterPowerPop said:


> It's been a while since I contributed to this thread concerning all things _Planets_, so I want to let you know I've been beavering away these last couple of months reviewing and ranking all available _Planets_ CDs.
> 
> The list is now complete, and I created a blog for it:
> 
> https://petersplanets.wordpress.com/
> 
> Enjoy!


*Holst*
The Planets, Op.32
*Cond. Gustav Holst, BBC SO, Naxos Historical (1926, Rel.2006)*
--
The Planets, Op.32
*Cond. Malcolm Sargent, BBC SO, EMI (1958)*
















_A planetary adventure. One historical recording and one landmark recording. Holst conducts his symphony whithout taking all the advantage of the orchestra, specially the brass section, and that does not count the early analogical recording. Except Mars and Jupiter, all the other planets have a really good execution. Jupiter's hymn part sounds like instead of strings, the string players are playing pianos. PAM PAM PAM...
I have Sargent's landmarck recording both in LP (by pure chance) and digital. It is not my favourite Planets recording but I really doubt any performance could be more sweet and tender, like it was whispering in my ear. Venus and Mercury are monumental, Jupiter is extremely romantic and Uranus and Mars are weirdly sensual._

Three more Planets recordings to follow: Dutoit, Boult and Buzz Ensemble


----------



## George O

Joseph Haydn (1732-1809)

Trio No. 4 in E Major
Trio No. 17 in E Flat Major
Trio No. 27 in F Major
Trio No. 29 in F Major

Jean Fournier, violin
Antonio Janigro, cello
Paul Badura-Skoda, piano

on Westminster (NYC), from 1960s?
reissue of 1954 release


----------



## Atrahasis

*Arthur Honegger: Symphony No. 3 "Symphonie Liturgique"* 
Karajan, Berliner Philharmoniker


----------



## bejart

Michal Orlowski (?-1790?): Symphony in F Major

Marek Sewen leading the Warsaw Chamber Orchestra


----------



## Michamel

Current listening:

*Complete Album Collection / Brahms Piano Concerto No. 1 D Minor - op.15 (CD 05)*

Artists: Leon Fleisher
Componist: Johannes Brahms
Label: Sony Classical (Sony Music)


----------



## Guest

Florestan said:


> Not yet. I still have not heard #6 or #9 and have only heard the Adagio of #10. For 6 and 9 I have Bernstein's 1960s cycle. For the 10th performing edition I have Rattle. Trying not to rush it. Started my Mahler journey July 13.


THE NINTH WILL SURELY GIVE MUCH ENJOYMENT. :tiphat:


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Heitor Villa-Lobos: String Quartet # 3

Cuarteto Latinoamericano









Philip Glass: Concerto Fantasy For Two Timpanists And Orchestra
Royal Liverpool Philharmonic Orchestra/Jonathan Haas/Evelyn Glennie, Conductor:Gerald Schwartz


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Zemlinsky, Quartet No. 3*


----------



## SixFootScowl

Traverso said:


> THE NINTH WILL SURELY GIVE MUCH ENJOYMENT. :tiphat:


That is great news.


----------



## Haydn man

Enjoy this on a Saturday evening


----------



## bejart

Michal Orlowski (?-1790?): Symphony in F MajorLouis Emmanuel Jadin (1768-1853): Flute Sonata in G Major, Op.13, No.1

Frederic Chatoux, flute -- Bertrand Giraud, piano


----------



## Michamel

Current listening:

*Tabula Rasa*

Artists: Various, Keith Jarrett
Componist: Arvo Pärt
Label: ECM


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Shostakovich, Symphony No. 13*


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Haydn: 
Piano Trio #44 In E Major
Piano Trio #43 In C Major

Beaux Arts Trio


----------



## Guest

Rachmaninov symphony no.2 and The Isle of the Dead

.


----------



## George O

Florestan said:


> Not yet. I still have not heard #6 or #9 and have only heard the Adagio of #10. For 6 and 9 I have Bernstein's 1960s cycle. For the 10th performing edition I have Rattle. Trying not to rush it. Started my Mahler journey July 13.


The Sixth will make you forget all the others.

"There is only one Sixth, despite the _Pastoral_." - Alban Berg


----------



## Guest

There is only one " ninth" Traverso

No just kidding.


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Beethoven: Piano Trio # 7 In B Flat Major, Op. 97 "Archduke"

Beaux Arts Trio


----------



## Guest




----------



## Sonata

I'm listening to all 18,000 + songs on my iPod classic in alphabetical order. Currently on:

Albeniz: Iberia










DeLarrocha-love!


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Antonio Vivaldi
Op. #12 Concerto 3 In D Major RV 124
Op. #12 Concerto 4 In C Major RV 173
Op. #12 Concerto 5 In B Flat Major RV 379

Federico Guglielmo solo violin and concertmaster
L'Arte dell'Arco


----------



## Guest

No.1 and 2 today. Fantastic playing and very good sound (partly due to the use of tube mics and a tube mic preamp).


----------



## Granate

*Holst*
The Planets, Op.32 for Brass quintet and Organ
*Arr. Enrico O. Dastous
Perf. Mélanie Barney & Buzz Ensemble, Fidelio (2011)*


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Mozart: Symphony #39 In E Flat Major, K 543

Trevor Pinnock, The English Concert


----------



## D Smith

Miaskovsky: Symphonies 24 and 27 from the Svetlanov set. I find 27 very enjoyable and one of my favorites of his.


----------



## bioluminescentsquid

A recently released disc; Baroque organ concertos by Kei Koito

Koito is one of my favorite organists, not only because of her registrational and playing skills, but also because her CD's always have almost magical sound engineering that gives the sound of the organs she performs on (very frequently recorded ones, too, such as the Martinikerk Groningen or the Hamburg St. Jacobi) a beautifully crisp intimacy and clarity. I don't think I have been let down by anything she has recorded.

And this CD is no exception - we have numerous concertos in the Italian-Galant style played on a splendid 1702 Schnitger (The "Stradivarius" of organs indeed) in the Aakerk in Groningen. Magnificent.


----------



## deprofundis

Sorry for being so retro.. but im currently lisening to Missa super maria zart from *Jacob Obrecht*, one of the treasure to cherrish from flemish polyphony.I will says this the debut of the mass is avant-garde, it almost sound baroque in a way.Than what a curious name for the mass who was maria zart , super i can understand (it's kilometric long it's super and divine).


----------



## starthrower

Violin Concerto Henryk Szeryng Concertgebouw/Haitink


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Brahms: Piano Trio # 2 In C Major, op. 87

Trio Di Torino


----------



## chesapeake bay

Das Lied von Der Erde. Kletzki and The Philharmonia Orchestra Fischer-Dieskau, Dickie


----------



## tortkis

Nico Muhly & Valgeir Sigurðsson: Scent Opera (Bedroom Community, 2016)


----------



## bioluminescentsquid

I admit that I'm just wetting my feet in Renaissance polyphony, as I mainly listen to purely instrumental music (Usually, save for some Gesualdo). Thankfully I'm creeping my way into it.
I just learned about Victoria from the pre-1700 works list (which I think is somewhat biased towards choral music, but still a very good compendium) so decided to try this out. Not disappointed!


----------



## Guest

bioluminescentsquid said:


> I admit that I'm just wetting my feet in Renaissance polyphony, as I mainly listen to purely instrumental music (Usually, save for some Gesualdo). Thankfully I'm creeping my way into it.
> I just learned about Victoria from the pre-1700 works list (which I think is somewhat biased towards choral music, but still a very good compendium) so decided to try this out. Not disappointed!


Very good,there are so many treasures to find.I spend more than 20 years exploring ,mostly church music,Ockeghem,Desprez,Tallis,Byrd,Isaak,Brumel,Palestrina and many more.:tiphat:


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Mendelssohn: String Quartet # 2 In A Minor Op. 13

Gewandhaus-Quartett


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Gustav Mahler: Symphony #10 In F Sharp Minor (Performing Version By D. Cooke)

Kurt Sanderling & Berlin Symphony Orchestra


----------



## Conglomerate




----------



## Guest

Sublime.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Beethoven*: Emperor "Op.73 Piano Concerto No.5 i
Chicago Symphony Orchestra Fritz Reiner (conductor)
[Record: Chicago Sun 4,12 May 1961, Orchestra Hall]


----------



## BaritoneAssoluto




----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Richard Strauss: An Alpine Symphony Op.64

Berliner Philharmoniker and David Bell and Herbert von Karajan


----------



## Pugg

​
*Krommer*:
March, Op. 31 No. 1
Partita in B flat major, Op. 45 No. 1
March, Op. 31 No. 6
March, Op. 31 No. 5
Partita in E flat major, Op. 45 No. 2
March, Op. 31 No. 3
March, Op. 31 No. 4
Partita in B flat major, Op. 45 No. 3
March, Op. 31 No. 2

_Academy of St Martin in the Fields Wind Ensemble, Bastiaan Blomhert_


----------



## Pugg

Sonata said:


> I'm listening to all 18,000 + songs on my iPod classic in alphabetical order. Currently on:
> 
> Albeniz: Iberia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DeLarrocha-love!


Long way to go till z


----------



## opus55

Puccini: La Fanciulla del West










Tebaldi, Del Monaco, McNeil, Tozzi
Orchestra e coro dell'Accademia di Santa Cecilia, Roma
Franco Capuana

Recorded 1959 and sounds great.


----------



## Pugg

BaritoneAssoluto said:


>


Not available in your country ..........


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Haydn
String Quartet #39 Op. 50 # 4 In F Sharp Minor
String Quartet #62 Op. 76 # 3 In C Major "Emperor"

Buchberger Quartet


----------



## Pugg

​
Berg:Lyric Suite - for soprano and string quartet

Wellesz:Sonnets For Elizabeth Barrett Browning, Op. 52

Zeisl:Komm, süsser Tod

arranged for soprano and string quartet by J. Peter Koene

*Renée Fleming (soprano)*

Emerson String Quartet


----------



## opus55

Piston: Violin Concertos Nos. 1 and 2
_James Buswell
National Symphony of Ukraine
Theodore Kuchar_


----------



## Pugg

*Mozart:Symphony No. 28 in C major, K200
*
Symphony No. 33 in B flat major, K319
Symphony No. 35 in D major, K385 'Haffner'
Serenade No. 13 in G major, K525 'Eine kleine Nachtmusik'
Le nozze di Figaro, K492: Overture

The Cleveland Orchestra, *George Szell*


----------



## Pugg

​
*Wölfl:*

Piano Concerto No. 1, Op. 20
Piano Concerto No. 5, Op. 43 "Grand Military Concerto"
Piano Concerto No. 6, Op. 49 "The Cuckoo"
Andante "The Calm" from the Piano Concerto No. 4, Op. 36

Yorck Kronenberg (piano)

SWR Rundfunkorchester Kaiserslautern, Johannes Moesus


----------



## Biwa

Erwin Schulhoff: String Quartet No. 1; Esquisses de Jazz
Antonin Dvořák: String Quartet No. 13

Ragazze Quartet


----------



## Pugg

​
*Monteverdi: Vespro della beata Vergine (1610)*

Montserrat Figueras, Maria Cristina Kiehr, Livio Picotti, Paolo Costa, Guy de Mey, Gian Paolo Fagotto, Gerd Turk, Pietro Spagnoli, Roberto Abondanza, Daniele Carnovich

La Capella Reial, Coro del Centro Musica Antica di Padova, Jordi Savall


----------



## Pugg

​
*Bruch*:Violin Concerto No. 1 in G minor, Op. 26

Bull, O:Cantabile doloroso e Rondo giocoso

Wieniawski:Violin Concerto No. 1 in F sharp minor, Op. 14

*Charlie Siem* (violin)

London Symphony Orchestra, Andrew Gourlay


----------



## Haydn man

Listen to the Shostakovich and as I gradually become more familiar with the work the more enjoyable it becomes
Good recording too


----------



## Fletcher

The one. The only...

*Herbert von Karajan, Mozart Requiem*, 1976


----------



## Pugg

Fletcher said:


> The one. The only...
> 
> *Herbert von Karajan, Mozart Requiem*, 1976
> 
> View attachment 87426


July 16 was the anniversary of his passing 1989.


----------



## Pugg

* Mozart *- Piano Concertos Nos. 21 & 9


----------



## Pugg

​
*Liszt*; Via Crucis
Netherlands Chamber orchestra / Reinbert de Leeuw.


----------



## AClockworkOrange

Gounod's Symphony No.1 performed by the Sinfonia Finlandia & Patrick Gallois on Amazon's Streaming Service.

An interesting article in BBC's Music Magazine inspired me and approaching a third of the way into the Third Movement I have enjoyed the piece so far.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Schubert*: Piano Sonata No.21; Wanderer Fantasy (digital)


----------



## helenora

Pugg said:


> ​
> *Schubert*: Piano Sonata No.21; Wanderer Fantasy (digital)


oh! one of the most wonderful works for me. so, do you prefer with Brendel? or it's just this time, in his interpretation?


----------



## Pugg

helenora said:


> oh! one of the most wonderful works for me. so, do you prefer with Brendel? or it's just this time, in his interpretation?


There's another thread on this so I am trying this one now, if I like it more then his earlier recording.


----------



## helenora

Pugg said:


> There's another thread on this so I am trying this one now, if I like it more then his earlier recording.


oh, ok, I understand.


----------



## Vasks

_LPs_

*Schubert - Overture to Act II of "Die Zauberharfe" (Vaughn/RCA)
Schubert - Piano Trio #1 (Rubinstein, Szeryng,Fournier/RCA)*


----------



## Merl

In-between the plasterer smashing through the wall I'm attempting to listen to some of this.


----------



## Granate

*Holst*
The Planets, Op.32
*Cond. Charles Dutoit, OSdM, Decca (1987)
Cond. Herbert von Karajan, BPO, DG (1981)
Cond. Adrian Boult, LPO, EMI (1978, TR2012)*

























_Three different, venerable recording of the Planets, following Peter and also my taste:

I do not know how our first listenings of the Planets condition our tastes, but Dutoit is fairly the worst version I have heard, even below HvK's Decca version with the WPO. The brass in many of the sections are far from being pleasing, no matter how accurate and precise the recording is to the score. The organ included in Mars covers a lot the strings and makes the piece sound even worse. This orchestra performance goes on for the rest of the work.

Revisiting my first and favourite listening of The Planets, Herbert von Karajan masters his sound to sign this work as one of his own. Probably if you don't like the Karajan sound, this 1981 recording sounds too safe and standard. I really praise this version because of the perfect blend between the brass and the strings, the BPO playing as one. Only in this version Mars sounds as militar as the first recording conducted by Holst, with every instrument playing on a single direction. However, I notice Venus and Mercury are played really silent, like these parts were on the way, and that is a down in me. I cannot say that this Jupiter stays much ahead of Sargents' 1958. All the tunes are played excellently until the hymn, which flows too fast and falls behind the Decca WPO Jupiter, slower yet powerful. However, as the hymn progresses and gets stronger, I hear the epicness and Hollywood-esque sound that Karajan was trying to achieve. Saturn and Uranus shine brighter after previous listens, and Neptune fades the work until silence. Yet being this recording powerful and epic, I can complain about the over-protagonism of Mars and Jupiter over the rest.

Adrian Boult's version is also a safe one with a very strong Mars opening where Strings and Brass play on their own account but they succeed in an intense and colourful piece, but that is the most daring experience of this 1978/2012 remastered recording as the rest of the opus goes on safe tracks. I understand why this is really liked and reccomended._

*Top Planets
1. Karajan BPO 1981
2. Sargent BBCSO 1958
3. Boult LPO 1978
4. Karajan WPO 1959
~. Dudoit OSdM 1987*


----------



## TwoFlutesOneTrumpet

Raff symphonies 3 and 4. Wonderful stuff, esp the 3rd


----------



## Pugg

​*Verdi: Falstaff*

_Giuseppe Taddei (Falstaff), Ronaldo Panerai (Ford), Francisco Araiza (Fenton), Piero De Palma (Dr Caius), Heinz Zednik (Bardolfo), Federico Davià (Pistola), Raina Kabaivanska (Alice Ford), Janet Perry (Nannetta), Trudeliese Schmidt (Meg Page), Christa Ludwig (Mistress Quickly)_

Wiener Philharmoniker & Wiener Staatsopernchor, _Herbert von Karajan_


----------



## bejart

Giuseppe Tartini (1697-1770): Violin Concerto in D Major, D 40

Federico Guglielmo on violin with L'Arte dell'Arco


----------



## George O

The best Planets comparative essay I ever read is this one:

http://www.highfidelityreview.com/saint-louis-symphony-orchestra-susskind-holst-the-planets-an-sacd-review-by-mark-jordan.html


----------



## Arsakes

P.I. Tchaikovsky

1812 Overture
Manfred Symphony
Symphonies No.1-6

Except symphony no. 1 and 3 the rest were very good. 1812 can be very loud sometimes!

C.A.d. Beriot

Violin Concertos No. 1, 2, 3, 5, 8 and 9


----------



## Haydn man

Some good romantic violin concertos 
A good recording and worth exploring if you are not familiar with these pieces


----------



## opus55

American morning

Barber's Cello Concerto, Op.22 and Harris' Symphony No. 9. Excellent performances on both.


----------



## bejart

Jan Vanhal (1739-1813): String Quartet in C Minor, Op.1, No.4, Weinmann c2

Lotus String Quartet: Sachiko Kobayashi and Matthias Nuendorf, violins -- Tomoko Yamasaki, viola -- Chihiro Saito, cello


----------



## pmsummer

STRING QUARTETS
_String Quartet No.1 "From My Life"_
*Bedřich Smetana*
_String Quartets Nos.1 & 2_
*Leoš Janáček*
Jerusalem Quartet
_
Harmonia Mundi_


----------



## Granate

*Moszkovski*
Piano Concerto in E major, Op.59
From Foreign Lands, Op.23
*Sol. Markus Pawlik
Cond. Antoni Wit, Katowice, Naxos (1998)*
--
*Holst*
The Planets, Op.32
Ballet from The Perfect Fool, Op.39
_Music arranged for two pianos_
*Sols. Len Vorster & Robert Chamberlain, Naxos (1998)*


















_Really interesting Holst pieces for piano, as The Planets was orginally written for these instruments. The score sounds uncorrupted, giving Neptune a better and more intimate finale than the orchestral final version.
Moszkovski Piano Concerto is Ok._


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Haydn
Symphony #97 In C Major
Symphony #99 In E Flat Major

Eugen Jochum, London Philharmonic Orchestra


----------



## Blancrocher

Malcolm Arnold: chamber music (Nash Ensemble); Stravinsky: Petrushka, Song of the Nightingale, 4 Etudes (Dutoit)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Only came to 1st mvt. of no. 13 before the wife wanted to watch TV.


----------



## bejart

Anton Zimmermann (1741-1781): Symphony in C Major

Peter Zajicek leading the Musica Aeterna


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> View attachment 87442
> 
> Only came to 1st mvt. of no. 13 before the wife wanted to watch TV.


That is too bad. Mozart is better than most of the shows on tv.


----------



## George O

Romantic Russia

Mikhail Glinka (1804-1857):
Russian and Ludmilla - Overture

Modest Mussorgsky (1839-1881):
Khovanshchina - Prelude
Night on the Bare Mountain

Alexander Borodin (1833-1887): 
Prince Igor: Overture and Polovtsian Dances

London Symphony Orchestra and Chorus / George Solti; Chorus master: John Alldis

on Mobile Fidelity Sound Lab (Japan and Chatsworth, California), from late 70s or early 80s
reissue of Decca 1966 recording


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Mozart
Symphony #41 In C Major, K 551 "Jupiter"
Trevor Pinnock, The English Concert








Symphony #35 In D Major K. 385 "Haffner" (2nd Version)
Christopher Hogwood, The Academy of Ancient Music


----------



## tortkis

Nicolas Gombert (c.1495-c.1560): Motets, Chansons and a Magnificat (Naxos, 2006)
Capella Alamire, The Woodman Consort of Viols, Noël Bisson (soprano), Peter Urquhart (director)


----------



## worov

Cimarosa is awesome !


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Beethoven, Symphony No. 6*

With 87 degrees and who knows what humidity, today it is better to hear about the countryside than to be in it.


----------



## bejart

Haydn: Symphony No.40 in F Major

Adam Fischer conducting the Austro-Hungarian Haydn Orchestra


----------



## Michamel

Current listening:

*Morimur*

Artists: Christoph Poppen & The Hilliard Ensemble
Componist: Johann Sebastian Bach
Label: ECM


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Domenico Natale Sarri, Concerto in A minor*


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Haydn
Symphony #98 In B Major
Symphony #101 In D Major "The Clock"

Eugen Jochum, London Philharmonic Orchestra


----------



## SixFootScowl

First time. Four listens today. Wonderful!


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Bax, Tintagel*


----------



## Poodle




----------



## DavidA

Beethoven Op 109

Annie Fischer. What great playing!


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Gustav Mahler: Symphony # 9 In D (Mahler)(Live)

Leonard Bernstein, Concertgebouw Orchestra of Amsterdam


----------



## Poodle

DavidA said:


> Beethoven Op 109
> 
> Annie Fischer. What great playing!


Are you enjoy it?


----------



## Guest

No.4-6 today.


----------



## bejart

Joseph Martin Kraus (1756-1792): Symphony in C Minor

Concerto Koln


----------



## Dr Johnson

The Rite of Spring.


----------



## Poodle




----------



## Merl

Manxfeeder said:


> *Beethoven, Symphony No. 6*
> 
> With 87 degrees and who knows what humidity, today it is better to hear about the countryside than to be in it.
> 
> View attachment 87445


A wonderful set. Time has shown how good Blomstedt and his Dresden forces really were.


----------



## AClockworkOrange

Orchestral highlights from Wagner's Ring Cycle performed by Sir Adrian Boult & the London Philharmonic Orchestra.

Boult was somewhat underestimated in Opera sadly, as these highlights illustrate. Boult demonstrates a keen understanding of the music and makes it shine in a clear and fantastic light. These performances sit alongside his particularly excellent excerpts from Parsifal.

It makes me wonder what Boult might have produced given the opportunity to do the full operas - or more realistically allowed vocalists to provide greater excerpts.


----------



## Poodle




----------



## Granate

*Penderecki*
St. Luke Passion
*Cond. Antoni Wit, WPC&O, Naxos (2003)*








_Inspired by Bach passions, Penderecki Religious work. I was finding it a bit dull, as I still need more listenings to appreciate Bach's St. Mattaus. But the finale nails the album. Not Penderecki's finest._


----------



## Sonata

starthrower said:


> Violin Concerto Henryk Szeryng Concertgebouw/Haitink


Almost Brahms' whole catalogue is essential


----------



## bejart

Leopold Kozeluch (1747-1818): Piano Concerto No.5 in E Flat

Oliver von Dohnanyi conducting the Slovak Sinfonietta Zilina -- Tomas Dratva, piano


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Mozart
Symphony #40 In G Minor, K 550

Trevor Pinnock, The English Concert









Symphony #34 in C Major, K. 338

Peter Maag, Philharmonia Hungarica


----------



## Guest




----------



## Mahlerian

How's that recording of the Reger concerto? The main one I've heard is the Berlin Classics one, now released on Brilliant, with Manfred Scherzer and Blomstedt.


----------



## pmsummer

CANTIGAS DE SANTA MARIA
_A Unique Medieval Monument_
Recorded at the 'Church of Our Lady Beneath the Chain at the End of the Bridge', Prague
*Hana Blažíkova* - soprano, harp, musical direction
Barbora Kabátková - soprano, harp, and psaltery
Margit Üebellacker - dulce melos
Martin Novák - percussion
_
PHI - Outthere_


----------



## opus55

Continuing the American music in the evening hours.

MacDowell: Piano Concertos Nos. 1 And 2
Creston: Symphonies Nos. 1- 3


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

George Whitefield Chadwick: Symphonic Sketches

Theodore Kuchar, National Radio Company of Ukraine Symphony Orchestra


----------



## Heliogabo

One of my favorite Gould recordings:










And one of the first I owned. Can´t go wrong with it:


----------



## Guest

Mahlerian said:


> How's that recording of the Reger concerto? The main one I've heard is the Berlin Classics one, now released on Brilliant, with Manfred Scherzer and Blomstedt.


I can't compare the two, but the CPO disc sounds great--Wallin is a superb player. It has received very good reviews, too.


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Vagn Holmboe: Symphony # 8, Op. 56, ''Sinfonia boreale''

Owain Arwel Hughes , Aarhus Symphony Orchestra


----------



## Mahlerian

Haydn: Symphony No. 100 in G, No. 102 in B-flat, No. 104 in D
New York Philharmonic, cond. Bernstein


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Antonio Vivaldi

Op. # 8 Il cimento dell'armonia e dell'inventioine Concerto # 9 In D Minor RV 454
Op. # 8 Il cimento dell'armonia e dell'inventioine Concerto #11 In D Major RV 210
Op. # 8 Il cimento dell'armonia e dell'inventioine Concerto #12 In C Major RV 449

Federico Guglielmo solo violin and concertmaster
Pier Luigi Fabretti oboe
L'Arte dell'Arco


----------



## KenOC

Scarlatti sonatas, from Horowitz at the Met. The usual superlative job.


----------



## pmsummer

*Sometimes, a recording/performance is so achingly good... once or twice isn't enough.*










CANTIGAS DE SANTA MARIA
_A Unique Medieval Monument_
Recorded at the 'Church of Our Lady Beneath the Chain at the End of the Bridge', Prague
*Hana Blažíkova* - soprano, harp, musical direction
Barbora Kabátková - soprano, harp, and psaltery
Margit Üebellacker - dulce melos
Martin Novák - percussion
_
PHI - Outthere_


----------



## bioluminescentsquid




----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Antonio Vivaldi
Op. # 1 Trio Sonata # 1 In G Minor RV 73
Op. # 1 Trio Sonata # 2 In E Minor RV 67
Op. # 1 Trio Sonata # 3 In C Major RV 61
Op. # 1 Trio Sonata # 4 In E Major RV 66

L'Arte dell'Arco


----------



## Pugg

​
*Schumann*; Symphonies disc 2
V.P Leonard Bernstein


----------



## Spawnofsatan

A fine underrated symphony


----------



## Sonata

Martinu, Symphony 1
I found this on Amazon Prime and I am very pleased that I did. This first symphony is wonderful stuff. I'm looking forward to listening to the rest, and the piano concertos as well!


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Arcangelo Corelli
Op. 3 Sonata # 3 in B-Flat Major
Op. 3 Sonata # 4 in B Minor
Op. 3 Sonata # 5 in D Minor
Op. 3 Sonata # 6 in G Major

Rémy Baudet, Sayuri Yamagata, Albert Brüggen, David van Ooijen & Pieter-Jan Belder


----------



## Pugg

George O said:


> Romantic Russia
> 
> Mikhail Glinka (1804-1857):
> Russian and Ludmilla - Overture
> 
> Modest Mussorgsky (1839-1881):
> Khovanshchina - Prelude
> Night on the Bare Mountain
> 
> Alexander Borodin (1833-1887):
> Prince Igor: Overture and Polovtsian Dances
> 
> London Symphony Orchestra and Chorus / George Solti; Chorus master: John Alldis
> 
> on Mobile Fidelity Sound Lab (Japan and Chatsworth, California), from late 70s or early 80s
> reissue of Decca 1966 recording


If this cover and record was in mint condition , you had money on your hands.


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Arcangelo Corelli
Op. 4 Sonata # 7 in F Major
Op. 4 Sonata # 8 in D Minor
Op. 4 Sonata # 9 in B-Flat Major
Op. 4 Sonata #10 in G Major

Rémy Baudet, Sayuri Yamagata, Albert Brüggen, Mike Fentross & Pieter-Jan Belder


----------



## Pugg

​*Schubert*: Wanderer Fantasy; 6 Moments Musicaux, D.780 (analogue)


----------



## Conglomerate




----------



## Poodle




----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Antonio Vivaldi
Op. # 1 Trio Sonata # 5 In F Major RV 69
Op. # 1 Trio Sonata # 6 In D Major RV 62
Op. # 1 Trio Sonata # 7 In E Flat Major RV 65
Op. # 1 Trio Sonata # 8 In D Minor RV 64

L'Arte dell'Arco


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Handel
Concerto Grosso op. 3 # 1 In B Flat Major
Concerto Grosso op. 3 # 2 In B Flat Major
Concerto Grosso op. 3 # 3 In G Major

Tafelmusik


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mahler; Symphony no 9
*
B.P/ Herbert von Karajan


----------



## Poodle




----------



## worov




----------



## Pugg

​*Chopin; Waltzes.*
Tamás Vásáry


----------



## Poodle

Special order! :tiphat:


----------



## Pugg

​
*Massenet: Hérodiade*

_Renée Fleming_ (Salome), Juan Pons (Herode), Dolora Zajick (Herodias),_ Plácido Domingo_ (John the Baptist)
San Francisco Opera Orchestra and Chorus, Valery Gergiev


----------



## Spawnofsatan

Makes me blush


----------



## Poodle




----------



## Poodle

Pugg said:


> ​
> *Massenet: Hérodiade*
> 
> _Renée Fleming_ (Salome), Juan Pons (Herode), Dolora Zajick (Herodias),_ Plácido Domingo_ (John the Baptist)
> San Francisco Opera Orchestra and Chorus, Valery Gergiev


I'm listening to that next :tiphat:


----------



## Merl

Something nice and relaxing before the bathroom fitter turns up and trashes the peace.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

*Schoenberg
Violin Concerto, Op. 36

Sibelius
Violin Concerto in D minor, Op. 47*
Hilary Hahn, Swedish Radio Symphony Orchestra cond. M̶a̶x̶i̶m̶i̶a̶n̶n̶o̶ ̶C̶o̶b̶r̶a̶ Esa-Pekka Salonen

I have listened to the excellent Schoenberg concerto a few times in the last couple of days.
I still find the Sibelius coupling weirdly slow. I prefer my Sibelius to sound more urgent.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Haydn; Piano sonatas.
Ivo Pogorelich *


----------



## Jeff W

*In which there are cello concertos!*

Good morning TC from bright and sunny Albany! Decided to make it a night of all cello concertos!

View attachment 87480


Started off with Dvorak's Cello Concerto and 'Silent Woods' alongside the Schumann Cello Concerto. Jacqueline Du Pre plays the cello. Excellent performances all around although I think the Dvorak Cello Concerto was recorded a touch too loud as there is some distortion in the loudest sections.

View attachment 87481


Next, I listened to the two authenticated cello concertos by Joseph Haydn. Christophe Coin plays the cello and Christopher Hogwood conducts the Academy of Ancient Music from the harpsichord. A touch short as an album, clocking in at less and 50 minutes.

View attachment 87484


Finishing out with the Elgar and Walton cello concertos. Yo-Yo Ma plays the solo cello and Andre Previn conducts the London Symphony Orchestra. Only nitpick with this one is that the first two movements of the Elgar concerto are contained on the same track.


----------



## AClockworkOrange

​
My listening for today so far started with further listening to Sir Adrian Boult's Orchestral excerpts from Wagner's Ring with the London Philharmonic Orchestra. I am really enjoying Boult's interpretations of Wagner. The very traits which make Boult's Brahms stand in such high regard are present in these performances - clarity, balance, rhythmic security and a strong sense of forward momentum - never feeling leaden or rushed.

Like Celibidache in Bruckner, Boult judges the tempo perfectly obliterating a sense of time with the power of the performance. That is not to say that Boult can be construed as being ponderous or drawn out as some would view Celibidache - far from it, but rather that just as Celibidache's greatest Bruckner recordings with the Munchner Philharmoniker transcend time and just feel organic (inevitable) - so too does Boult's Wagner feel correct.

I then moved on to Schubert's Ninth Symphony, a piece I have consciously avoided for a while. I chose Wand's Berliner Philharmonker recording and I have really enjoyed it after a long gap between this and the last time I heard the piece. This recording didn't initially seize me when I first heard it a while ago the way others such as Furtwangler or Harnoncourt did but it has grown on me significantly as time goes on and I really appreciate Wand's interpretation a great deal now.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Price/ Domingo* ; Duets

1. Già nella notte - Plácido Domingo
2. Teco io sto! - Plácido Domingo
3. Oh, sarò la più bella!; Tu, tu, amore? - Plácido Domingo
4. Bimba, bimba, non piangere (Love Duet) - Plácido Domingo


----------



## bejart

JS Bach: English Suite No.4 in F Major, BWV 809

Murray Perahia, piano


----------



## Pugg

*Bach: Andras Schiff *

English Suite, for keyboard No. 1 in A major, BWV 806
English Suite, for keyboard No. 2 in A minor, BWV 807 
English Suite, for keyboard No. 3 in G minor, BWV 808


----------



## Vasks

_The latest disc to arrive at my house gets its first play_


----------



## Guest

Listening to this music is like coming home.This is a Pinnacle, compare to what, in spirit and in greatness? Canticum Canticorum,Palestrina, and his Stabet Mater or Messiaens Le Banquet Celeste.


----------



## D Smith

Listening to Bach to start off the week. Marcelle Meyer performs Partita No. 6 along with some toccatas on piano in this brilliant set.


----------



## Pugg

​
Some action for the speakers:

Strauss, E:Bahn frei! Schnell-Polka, Op. 45

Strauss, J, I:Radetsky March, Op. 228

Strauss, J, II:Explosions Polka, Op. 43
Im Krapfenwald'l, Polka française, Op. 336
Champagner-Polka, Op. 211
Banditen-Galopp, Op. 378
An der schönen, blauen Donau, Op. 314
Auf der Jagd, Op. 373
Geschichten aus dem Wienerwald, Op. 325
Unter Donner und Blitz, Op. 324

Strauss, Josef:
Feuerfest (Fireproof), Op. 269
Pizzicato Polka

*Cincinnati Pops Orchestra, Erich Kunzel*


----------



## Guest

D Smith said:


> Listening to Bach to start off the week. Marcelle Meyer performs Partita No. 6 along with some toccatas on piano in this brilliant set.


I must confess that I never heard of this Pianist.I listened to a few samples and I'm hooked ! :tiphat:


----------



## Pugg

Traverso said:


> I must confess that I never heard of this Pianist.I listened to a few samples and I'm hooked ! :tiphat:


Prepare for a shock when buying, ridiculous at Amazon.


----------



## Guest

Pugg said:


> Prepare for a shock when buying, ridiculous at Amazon.


Look at his one. http://www.ebay.nl/itm/Marcelle-Mey...059542?hash=item51e76d6e56:g:bsIAAOSwhOVXellS


----------



## Pugg

Traverso said:


> Look at his one. http://www.ebay.nl/itm/Marcelle-Mey...059542?hash=item51e76d6e56:g:bsIAAOSwhOVXellS


Much better, clever searching!


----------



## KirbyH

Traversing space-time:















There are many, many wonderful Mahler 1sts on record, enough that if you put them all on a dartboard and threw you'd still land on a four or five star job. For me, Abbado's cut has been at the top of the list for a very long time. Considering that this is almost immediately after Karajan's passing, the rapport is astonishing. The Karajan sound's best qualities are still there - fullness, tip-of-the-hat virtuosity, and so on - but there's also this amazing sense of clarity. The amount of color Abbado finds in this score is really quite breathtaking, and makes it a cause celebree. Not an easy thing to do with a work that's been played a million times. DG's sonics, for a live reading, are the best they ever gave for Abbado in Berlin.

Moving directly to Mahler's last complete symphony from the joyous world of the first is a bit of a shock - but the contrasts offered are enticing. Abbado's was my first introduction to this work but at the end of the day, I enjoy Levine's combination with Philadelphia so much more. This is music that if you slow it down just enough (like Levine does) you get so much more out of it, and the resulting impact is like a bomb going off. RCA helps with huge sonics, capturing every shattering climax. The Philadelphia Orchestra's virtuosity is spoken for - there's not much fault to find here. The emotional outbursts are hard to stand, just because Levine puts so much behind them. This is music that's coming to have a great deal more meaning to me, and I say this after years of not paying the proper attention to the Ninth. Meditate and rejoice.


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Antonio Vivaldi
Oboe Concerto In C Major RV 450 "per fagotto ridotto hautboy"
Oboe Concerto In C Major RV 451
Oboe Concerto In D Major RV 453

Pier Luigi Fabretti oboe
L'Arte dell'Arco


----------



## Pugg

​
*Bizet: Les Pêcheurs de Perles*

Pierrette Alarie (Leila), Léopold Simoneau (Nadir), René Bianco (Zurga), Xavier Depraz (Nourabad)

Choeurs Elisabeth Brasseur, Orchestre Des Concerts Lamoureux, Jean Fournet


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Haydn
String Quartet #42 Op. 54 # 2 In C Major
String Quartet #43 Op. 54 # 1 In G Major
String Quartet #44 Op. 54 # 3 In E Major

Buchberger Quartet


----------



## Blancrocher

Julian Bream, Baroque Guitar; Corelli: Trio Sonatas (Medlam/London Baroque)


----------



## Granate

*Szymanowski*
Symphonies Nos.1-4
Concerto Overture, Op.12
Study in B flat minor, Op.4
*Cond. Antoni Wit, WPC&O, Naxos (2008-2009)*
















_Being particularly famous by Symphony No.3 'Song of the Night' from this set I keep that one, not really sure, and No.4. Those symphonies are blended with Tenor and chorus (3rd) and piano (4th).
Maybe I had higher expectations._


----------



## pmsummer

DANSES DANSERYES
_Michael Praetorius, Giorgio Mainerio, Jacques Moderne, Claude Gervaise, Tielman Susato, Anonymous Medieval Dances_
*Muisca Antiqua Toulon*
Christian Mendoze - director
_
Disques Pierre Verany_


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Handel
Concerto Grosso op. 3 # 4 In F Major
Concerto Grosso op. 3 # 5 In D Minor
Concerto Grosso op. 3 # 6 In D Major

Tafelmusik


----------



## Faramundo

Rautavaara 3rd Symphony (bought after listening to "Apotheosis" on YT : finally the only beautiful moment in the CD is that Apotheosis, got to try again concentrating on the Concerto though.


----------



## senza sordino

Mussorgsky Night on Bald Mountain, four choral works: The Destruction of Sennacherib, Salammbo, Oedipus in Athens, Joshua. And Pictures at an Exhibition (orchestrated by Ravel). I've had this disk a long time. It feels really Russian, as good a place to start my Russian listening of the past few days








I recently purchased this Gliere disk, and I've listened to it three times this week. I heard it first on Spotify a year ago or so when it was one of our Saturday Symphonies. I was so impressed, but it took me a year to buy a CD. It's an impressive symphony. 








Tchaikovsky and Glazunov Violin Concerti 








Arensky Piano Trio no 1. A wonderful piece of music, so engaging. It just makes me stop and listen, no matter what I'm doing about the house. Coupled with Tchaikovsky Piano Trio. Overall, a fantastic disk, well recorded and performed. Five stars.








Stravinsky Rite of Spring and Scriabin Poem of Ecstasy


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Bach
Violin Concerto # 1 In A Minor, BWV 1041
Violin Concerto # 2 In E, BWV 1042

Jeanne Lamon solo violin
Tafelmusik


----------



## Sonata

A very fine set. I'm feeling very happy that this and Dorati's complete Haydn symphonies are both available on amazon prime music.


----------



## schigolch




----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Dmitri Shostakovich: String Quartet # 8 In C Minor, Op. 110

Fitzwilliam Quartet


----------



## Vronsky

*Mozart: Duet for Flute and Guitar (Wilson & Barrueco)*










Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart: Duet for Flute and Guitar
Ransom Wilson *·* Manuel Barrueco


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto # 1 Opus 23 in B-Flat Minor

Roland Pöntinen, Bamberg Symphony Orchestra and Leif Segerstam


----------



## Michamel

Current listening:

*The Sound of Shakespeare*

Artists: Emma Kirkby & The Hilliard Ensemble
Componist: Dowland, Byrd, Morley, Johnson
Label: Erato (Warner)


----------



## Granate

*Rubinstein*
Symphony No.2 in C Major, Op. 42 'Ocean'
*Cond. Stephen Gunzenhauser, SPO, Marco Polo (1987) / Naxos (2001)*
--
*Dohnányi*
Violin Concerto No.1 in D minor, Op.2
Violin Concerto No.2 in C minor, Op.43
*Sol. Michael Ludwig
Cond. JoAnn Falletta, RSNO, Naxos (2008)*
















_Pleased to listen this long and complete symphony by Rubinstein. But Dohnányi Violin Concertos felt repetitive for me. I pick the first album while watching Spain beating the USA on Water polo at Rio ._


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Dmitri Shostakovich: Symphony # 6 in B Minor, Op. 54

Rudolf Barshai, WDR Sinfonieorchester


----------



## Merl

KirbyH said:


> Traversing space-time:
> 
> View attachment 87485
> View attachment 87486
> 
> 
> There are many, many wonderful Mahler 1sts on record, enough that if you put them all on a dartboard and threw you'd still land on a four or five star job. For me, Abbado's cut has been at the top of the list for a very long time. Considering that this is almost immediately after Karajan's passing, the rapport is astonishing. The Karajan sound's best qualities are still there - fullness, tip-of-the-hat virtuosity, and so on - but there's also this amazing sense of clarity. The amount of color Abbado finds in this score is really quite breathtaking, and makes it a cause celebree. Not an easy thing to do with a work that's been played a million times. DG's sonics, for a live reading, are the best they ever gave for Abbado in Berlin.


That was the first Mahler #1 I heard. I borrowed it from Manchester Public Libraries. Still got it. It's not my first choice but is still one of my favourites.


----------



## Vronsky

*Mozart: Piano Sonata No. 6 (Pienaar)*










Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart: Piano Sonata No. 6 in D major "Dürnitz"
Daniel-Ben Pienaar


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Georg Philipp Telemann
Viola Da Gamba Sonata In D Major, TWV 40:1
Viola Da Gamba Sonata In E Minor, TWV 41: E5

Rameau-Trio


----------



## Michamel

Current listening:

*The Queenes good Night*

Artists: Nishiyama, Bonavita
Componist: Dowland, Robinson, Johnson, Allison, Anon.
Label: Christophorus (Note 1 Musikvertrieb)


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Antonín Dvořák: Symphonic Poem, Op. 109 - "The Golden Spinning-Wheel"

Charles Mackerras Czech Philharmonic Orchestra


----------



## Mahlerian

Schoenberg: A Survivor from Warsaw
Dutilleux: The Shadows of Time
Mahler: Symphony No. 1 in D
Philharmonia Orchestra, cond. Salonen

I just finished listening to this concert live from the BBC Proms. A gripping performance of the Schoenberg, the Dutilleux seemed fine, though my attention wandered a few times, and a somewhat idiosyncratic Mahler 1 with an unusually slow opening movement that nevertheless made a powerful impression overall, as it should.


----------



## Sonata

Love Boccherini, so relaxing and elegant and flowing.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Beethoven, Piano Sonata No. 13*

Annie Fischer.


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Richard Strauss: Also sprach Zarathustra

Herbert von Karajan, Berliner Philharmoniker


----------



## Guest

Scarlatti and Ivo Pogorelich.


----------



## George O

Pugg said:


> If this cover and record was in mint condition , you had money on your hands.


Unfortunately not, but then I had only a dollar in it myself.

If it only were the Decca instead . . .


----------



## Michamel

Current listening:

*The English Suites*

Artists: Angela Hewitt
Componist: Johann Sebastian Bach
Label: HYPERION










Good night folks!


----------



## AClockworkOrange

*Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart:*
- String Quartet in A major k.464
- String Quartet in C major k.465 'Dissonance'
- Five Four-Part Fugues k.405 from Bach's 'Das Wohltemperierte Klavier II'' 
- Adagio & Fugue k.546
*The Hagen Quartet & Roberto Di Ronza (Double Bass on the Adagio & Fugue)*

CD6 from the ensemble's DG set.

A spot of late night listening. This cycle of Mozart's String Quartets really caught my attention from first listen and changed my view of Mozart as a whole for the better. Returning to this set is always a pleasure.


----------



## gHeadphone

Mahler 9th from the Bernstein box set.

Wonderfully joyously sad!


----------



## starthrower

The remastering on this is pretty crude. Sounds very brittle like an 80s digital recording. Good thing it's a library copy. I will seek out other recordings.


----------



## aglayaepanchin

gHeadphone said:


> Mahler 9th from the Bernstein box set.
> 
> Wonderfully joyously sad!


Have you seen the video of Bernstein's explanation of the meaning of the symphony (for him at least). Even though you might not fully agree it's pretty interesting.


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Antonio Vivaldi
Op # 2 Violin Sonata # 1 In G Minor RV27
Op # 2 Violin Sonata # 2 In A Major RV 31
Op # 2 Violin Sonata # 3 In D Minor RV 14

Federico Guglielmo violin L'Arte Dell'Arco


----------



## Mahlerian

aglayaepanchin said:


> Have you seen the video of Bernstein's explanation of the meaning of the symphony (for him at least). Even though you might not fully agree it's pretty interesting.


I think highly of Bernstein as a Mahler conductor, but his interpretation of the Ninth (its meaning, not the music) is woefully misguided.

- Mahler was not aware of his death, a few years away
- The work does draw on several farewell motifs, but there is no biographical evidence that Mahler saw it as his own farewell

In light of the Kindertotenlieder quote on the last page, it may very well be a farewell to his departed daughter if it is interpreted as a farewell to anything.


----------



## aglayaepanchin

Mahlerian said:


> I think highly of Bernstein as a Mahler conductor, but his interpretation of the Ninth is woefully misguided.
> 
> - Mahler was not aware of his death, a few years away
> - The work does draw on several farewell motifs, but there is no biographical evidence that Mahler saw it as his own farewell
> 
> In light of the Kindertotenlieder quote on the last page, it may very well be a farewell to his departed daughter if it is interpreted as a farewell to anything.


I'm right there with you, I think he's quite far off too but I love his conducting of Mahler.


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Beethoven: Symphony # 9 In D Minor

Ferenc Fricsay, Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra


----------



## SixFootScowl




----------



## Guest

aglayaepanchin said:


> Have you seen the video of Bernstein's explanation of the meaning of the symphony (for him at least). Even though you might not fully agree it's pretty interesting.


Sure he was a good speaker.I remember him talking about the opening bars of the second movement of the seventh from Beethoven.He played it at the piano and said, "it is nothing............ but it is beautiful".


----------



## deprofundis

Im lisening to *Vaet*'s sacred works on _brilliant _and it is brilliant indeed, Jacobus Vaet is a great additive to my collection of flemish polyphony.Great recordings ,four of them...i like his entire work but like i said im more into the first cd 1-3, the forth remain a good lisen but i did not '' krack'' it yet, i did not felt it like the 3 others, but tonight just after cd 1 im lisening i will lisen to the fourth.


----------



## George O

William Alwyn (1905-1985)

Symphony No. 4 (1959)

Symphony No. 5 "Hydriotaphia" (1973)

London Philharmonic Orchestra / William Alwyn

on Lyrita (Buckinghamshire, England), from 1975


----------



## bejart

Mozart: Piano Concerto No.9 in E Flat, KV 271

Daniel Barenboim on piano with the Berlin Philharmonic


----------



## KenOC

Shostakovich Symphony No. 11 "The Year 1905", Rudolf Barshai with the WDR Sinfonieorchester.


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Gustav Mahler: Symphony # 1 In D Major

Klaus Tennstedt, London Philharmonic Orchestra


----------



## chesapeake bay

Mahler symphony no 1 Kubelik live 1979


----------



## chesapeake bay

Johnnie Burgess said:


> Gustav Mahler: Symphony # 1 In D Major
> 
> Klaus Tennstedt, London Philharmonic Orchestra
> 
> View attachment 87523


.....great minds!


----------



## Conglomerate




----------



## bejart

Franz Krommer (1759-1831): Flute Quintet in C Majo5, Op.58

Bruno Meier on flute with the Stamic Quartet: Bohuslav Matousek, violin -- Jan Peruska and Josef Kekula, violas -- Vladimir Leixner, cello


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Alexander Scriabin: Symphony # 3, Op. 43 "Le Devin Poeme"

Vladimir Ashkenazy, Radio-Symphonie-Orchester Berlin


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Holst, The Planets*


----------



## Vronsky

*d'Anglebert: Piéces pour clavier (Scott Ross)*










Jean-Henri d'Anglebert: Piéces pour clavier (CD 1)
Premiére Suite
Deuxiéme Suite
Piéces d'orgue
Scott Ross


----------



## Weston

*Music from the Esoteric Era*

Finally another chance for deep listening. Only two pieces tonight since one of them is a bit long.

*Unsuk Chin: Xi*
Ensemble InterContemporain










I love this piece. I doubt I can explain why. Its atmosphere is a part of the reason, I'm sure, but it also melds electronics with ensemble instruments seamlessly while slowly morphing into wildly dissimilar sonic landscapes, all to soon ending where it begins.

*Boulez: Pli selon Pli *
Ensemble Intercontemporain / Christine Schäfer










This was a challenge for me still, but some aspects of it are within my grasp. I usually listen to just single movements of this on random play combined with lots of other things This may be my first time hearing the entire behemoth in one sitting.

I had thought the soprano was intended to be an integral part of the ensemble, but it doesn't seem so in this recording. She seems to take on a soloist's role, a bit in your face. Maybe the sound engineer didn't get the memo. Still I can tell the piece rewards highly focused listening. I'd like to hear a different version someday to compare.

Hey! That sounds like a wicked hard horn part near the end of the finale. I didn't know a horn player could hold a note that long. Remarkable! (I suppose I did just remark on it, so of course it's remarkable.)


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Gustav Mahler: Symphony # 6 In A minor

Dimitri Mitropoulos, New York Philharmonic


----------



## Weston

KenOC said:


> Shostakovich Symphony No. 11 "The Year 1905", Rudolf Barshai with the WDR Sinfonieorchester.


I'm still kicking myself for not snatching this while it was on sale. Now you can barely find it anywhere.


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Weston said:


> I'm still kicking myself for not snatching this while it was on sale. Now you can barely find it anywhere.


Some vendors on amazon have the cd's for around 18$ then add shipping.


----------



## Mahlerian

Weston said:


> *Unsuk Chin: Xi*
> Ensemble InterContemporain
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love this piece. I doubt I can explain why. Its atmosphere is a part of the reason, I'm sure, but it also melds electronics with ensemble instruments seamlessly while slowly morphing into wildly dissimilar sonic landscapes, all to soon ending where it begins.


I love it too, for similar reasons. The use of electronics can change the way we listen.

Carter: Clarinet Concerto, Symphonia
Michael Collins, London Sinfonietta; BBC Symphony Orchestra, cond. Knussen









I have the above version of the disc, but there's a newer reprint:









Personally I prefer the original cover, as the latter is a bit drab. They both retain the water motif that's tied into Symphonia's subtitle, which comes from a 17th century poem about the ephemerality of life through the theme of a bubble.


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Mahlerian said:


> I love it too, for similar reasons. The use of electronics can change the way we listen.
> 
> Carter: Clarinet Concerto, Symphonia
> Michael Collins, London Sinfonietta; BBC Symphony Orchestra, cond. Knussen
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have the above version of the disc, but there's a newer reprint:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Personally I prefer the original cover, as the latter is a bit drab. They both retain the water motif that's tied into Symphonia's subtitle, which comes from a 17th century poem about the ephemerality of life through the theme of a bubble.


The first cover looked a lot better.


----------



## Guest

Symphony No.3 and the Piano Concerto--very nice.


----------



## bejart

Haydn: Piano Sonata No.47 in B Minor

Alfred Brendel, piano


----------



## Tristan

*Rossini* - William Tell Overture









Sometimes a piece randomly gets in my head (in this instance, it was the "morning" section of the overture) and then I just have to listen to it.


----------



## Meyerbeer Smith

Is there a better composer than Berlioz?


----------



## Pugg

​
*Tchaikovsky *- Concerto No. 1


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Dmitri Shostakovich: Symphony #11 in G Minor, Op. 103 'The Year 1905

Rudolf Barshai, WDR Sinfonieorchester


----------



## Pugg

Traverso said:


> Scarlatti and Ivo Pogorelich.


As one of our dear members always says: Essential.


----------



## Pugg

SimonTemplar said:


> [
> 
> Is there a better composer than Berlioz?


I guess in your opinion the answer wood be no, however..._we do not have _to agree on everting.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Sibelius: Symphony 1*
V.P. Leonard Bernstein


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Haydn
Symphony #51 In B Flat Major
Symphony #52 In C Minor

Bruno Weil, Tafelmusik


----------



## Sonata

My fascination with Martinu continues with piano concerto #1










Also trying out Dvorak's symphone #1. I am a fan of Dvorak and quite familliar with his work, but this is my first listen to his first. Great first movement!


----------



## Meyerbeer Smith




----------



## Pugg

*Beethoven; Violin concerto*
Heifetz / Munch


----------



## Meyerbeer Smith




----------



## Pugg

​
*Adam Nieman Live in Recital*

Bach, J S:English Suite No. 2 in A minor, BWV807
Chopin:Rondo a la Mazurka, Op. 5
Ballade No. 4 in F minor, Op. 52
Fauré:Nocturne No. 4 in E flat major Op. 36
Kreisler:Liebesleid
Rachmaninoviano Sonata No. 1 in D minor, Op. 28
Trio élégiaque No. 1 in G minor, Op. post.

Schumann:

Études symphoniques, Op. 13

Adam Nieman (piano)


----------



## davidpneff

*Philippe Jaroussky*









One of the best countertenors alive today. The countertenor voice is mysterious and absolutely stunning. I've always been amazed at what the human voice can do.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Cherubini*: Requiem in D minor

Philharmonia Orchestra & Ambrosian Chorus, Riccardo Muti


----------



## Merl

Weston said:


> I'm still kicking myself for not snatching this while it was on sale. Now you can barely find it anywhere.


Another of my great bargains (the Shostakovich Barshai set) £5 from Suprrdrug but I got it for £3 as the box was damaged beyond repair.


----------



## tortkis

Gavin Bryars: Al suon dell'acque scriva ~ Madrigals Volume 1 (GB Records, 2010)
Vox Àltera Ensemble / Massimiliano Pascucci


----------



## Pugg

Next on:

​
*Montemezzi: L'Amore Dei Tre Re*

_Anna Moffo/ Placido Domingo/Cesare Siepi et al._

Nello Santi conducting.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

This is volume 2, heard vol. 1 this morning.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Ginastera*:
Estancia - dance suite, Op. 8a
Variaciones concertantes Op. 23
Harp Concerto, Op. 25

_Magdalena Barrer_a (harp)

Orquestra Ciudad de Granada, _Josep Pons_


----------



## Jeff W

*In which Jeff goes Classical*

Good morning TC from bright and sunny Albany! All Classical (with a big C) era composers for this go around.

View attachment 87543


I've decided to go and give a listen to all the concertos written by Joseph Haydn. He isn't as well known for his concerto writing as he was for his many symphonies, string quartets, etc. That being said, I went and listened to this Naxos album of the Cello Concertos No. 1, 2 and "No. 4". Maria Kliegel played the solo cello while Helmut Muller-Bruhl conducted the Cologne Chamber Orchestra. I know I just listened to Christophe Coin's Cello Concerto last night but I decided to start over again tonight. Kliegel and company take a somewhat slower take on the first two movements in No. 1 & 2 but the finales move just as quick as Coin's. Also included on this album was the possibly spurious Cello Concerto No. 4 (there seems to have been a No. 3 at some point but it has been lost to time). No. 4, if it a Haydn concerto at all, feels like it would have been a much earlier work than the other two concertos. Despite all that, it was still a nice piece.

View attachment 87544


After that, I went with George Szell conducting the Cleveland Orchestra in Beethoven's Symphonies No. 3 & 8. Why didn't I give this one a try sooner? I'm loving Szell's approach!

View attachment 87545


Mozart and Murray Perahia next. Piano Concertos No. 1 through 4. Cute and fun little pieces from 11 year old Wolfgang.

View attachment 87546


Schubert to finish out. Symphonies No. 4 & 5 with Neville Marriner conducting the Academy of St. Martin in the Fields.


----------



## Pugg

*Robert Schumann*; Symphony No. 1 and 2

Philharmonia Orchestra Riccardo Muti, conducting


----------



## bejart

Pietro Locatelli (1695-1764): Concerto Grosso in E Minor, Op.1, No.4

Jaroslav Krecek leading the Capella Istropolitana


----------



## Pugg

​*Offenbach: Gaité Parisienne. et al.
*
Boston Pops /Arthur Fiedler


----------



## Vasks

*M. Arnold - Overture: Beckus the Dandipratt (composer/Reference)
Frankel - Symphony #7 (Albert/cpo)*


----------



## Pugg

​
*Cimarosa: Keyboard Sonatas*

Evgeny Soifertis (piano)


----------



## Merl

I started today with with a disc of the Cherubini String Quartets:









Then, after a little bit of outside painting, I had my dinner with Berwald.


----------



## Guest

A cloudy humit afternoon with Ivo Pogolerich. It is not my favorite Brahms,compared to Michelangeli and Gilels? The music stands still and Brahms must be singing all the time.I miss that here.


----------



## Granate

*Mahler*
Symphony No.10 
*Perf. version by Deryck Cooke, Berthold Goldschmidt, Colin Matthews & David Matthews
Cond. Simon Rattle, BPO, EMI (2000)*
--
*Simpson*
Symphony No.1 (1951)
Symphony No.8 (1981)
*Cond. Vernon Handley, RPO, Hyperion (1996)*
















_I was interested for a long time in the complete "confection" of the Mahler 10th symphony, also drawn by the praise given to Simon Rattle and the BPO by some of you. 
But after the adagio, I do not find any movement that appeals to me the same or sounds like Mahler to me. I stick to the Adagio, and I don't think Rattle is to blame for this time.
The Simpson symphonies could be also a good start, listening to the first and the eighth, but again, it is only nice to hear them once for mere curiosity._
Sigh.


----------



## Guest

Ashkenazy and Schumann,Arabeske-Papillons-Sinfonische Etüden.
Sounds very fine.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Puccini: Manon Lescaut*

Mirella Freni (Manon Lescaut), Plácido Domingo (Des Grieux), Renato Bruson (Lescaut), Kurt Rydl (Geronte), Robert Gambill (Edmondo), Brigitte Fassbaender (Una voce sola), John Tomlinson (Un comandante di Marina)

Chorus of the Royal Opera House, Covent Garden & Philharmonia Orchestra, Giuseppe Sinopoli



> "The sound is consistently spacious and free to bring out the strongly dramatic and characterful qualities of Sinopoli's reading." Gramophone Magazine


"


> Freni proves an outstanding choice: her girlish tones in Act I rebut any idea that she might be too mature. Of the others, Renato Bruson nicely brings out the ironic side of Lescaut's character" Penguin Guide, 2010 edition ****


----------



## starthrower




----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Haydn
String Quartet #48 Op. 64 # 1 In C Major
String Quartet #50 Op. 64 # 3 In B Flat Major
String Quartet #51 Op. 64 # 4 In G Major

Buchberger Quartet


----------



## Heliogabo

J*ohann Sebastian Bach*
_Trio Sonatas__ (BWV525-530)_
(transcribed by Richard Gwilt)

*London Baroque*
Ingrid Seifert, violin; Richard Gwilt, violin / viola; Charles Medlam, violoncello; Terence Charlston, harpsichord / organ.

Read more: http://www.musicweb-international.com/classrev/2002/Oct02/Bach_Trio_Sonatas.htm#ixzz4GqsrDUW5


----------



## Michamel

Yesterday bought, just arrived and now my enjoing:

*Klarinettenquartette, Fantasiestücke, Violinsonate*

Artists: Fuchs, Laurenceau, Fenyö, Triendl
Componist: Walter Rabl
Label: Classic Production Osnabrück CPO


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Igor Stravinsky
The Rite of Spring

Herbert von Karajan, Berliner Philharmoniker


----------



## shadowdancer

Franz Schubert
String Quartet No. 14 in D minor D 810 "Death and the Maiden"
Amadeus Quartet
Rec 1959


----------



## Granate

Johnnie Burgess said:


> Igor Stravinsky
> The Rite of Spring
> 
> Herbert von Karajan, Berliner Philharmoniker
> 
> View attachment 87553


https://www.discogs.com/es/Igor-Strawinsky-Berliner-Philharmoniker-Herbert-von-Karajan-Le-Sacre-Du-Printemps-Apollo/release/4169452

1973-1977 recording. Do you prefer this one to the 1964 release?


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Granate said:


> https://www.discogs.com/es/Igor-Strawinsky-Berliner-Philharmoniker-Herbert-von-Karajan-Le-Sacre-Du-Printemps-Apollo/release/4169452
> 
> 1973-1977 recording. Do you prefer this one to the 1964 release?


Have not heard the 1964 release.


----------



## Granate

*Beach*
Piano Concerto in C-sharp minor, Op. 45 *XO*
Symphony in E minor, Op. 32 'Gaelic'
*Sol. Alan Feinberg
Cond. Kenneth Schermerhorn, Nashville SO, Naxos (2002)*
--
*Bartók*
Piano Concerto No.1, BB91, Sz.83
Piano Concerto No.2, BB101, Sz.95
Piano Concerto No.3, BB127, Sz.119
*Sol. Géza Anda
Cond. Ferenc Fricsay, RSO Berlin, DG (1960-1961/1995 Bit-Remastered)*


















_Much better recordings, halleluyah. Beach's Piano Concerto blew me away and I don't think I have listened to a better romantic piano concerto in months. I should know more about her other compositions. The Gaelic symphony is not so outstanding but others drew less my attention.
But I still don't know whether the compostion or Alan Feinberg playing style were key to my reaction.
Starting to appreciate Béla Bartók more. Now the three piano concertos with a DG recording, I don't know if there are better performances. Of the three I pick the third piano concerto for the unexpected Mv. II: Adagio religioso._


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Tchaikovsky: Symphony # 2 "Little Russian" in C Minor, Op. 17

Neeme Järvi, Gothenburg Symphony Orchestra


----------



## Pat Fairlea

Shostakovich Piano Trios and the lovely Viola Sonata. 
The CD cover image is a bit weird, apparently showing Dmitri Dmitriyevitch having a ciggie in the corridor of a train as seen from outside the train. Eh?


----------



## Blancrocher

Vivaldi: Concertos for 2 Violins (Mullova/Carmignola/Marcon); Rameau: Grands Motets (Christie)


----------



## Haydn man

Pugg said:


> ​
> *Stamitz,*
> 
> Symphony in D minor, Op. 15 No. 3 (Kai 24)
> Symphony in E flat major (Kai 38)
> Symphony in E minor, Op. 15 No. 2 (Kai 23)
> Symphony in F major 'La Chasse' (Kai 34)
> 
> L'arte del mondo, Werner Ehrhardt


Pugg
Thanks for this post
Trying these right now via Spotify


----------



## Michamel

Current listening:

*The Complete Piano Works*

Artists: Angela Hewitt
Componist: Natasa Veljkovic
Label: Classic Production Osnabrück CPO


----------



## joen_cph

*Brahms* _Symphony 3_ / Abendroth, Prague SO / LP

In general I´m not so fond of Brahms´ symphonies, but the 3rd is my favourite overall, and this recording tends to keep one interested.


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Gustav Mahler: Symphony # 7 in E Minor

Klaus Tennstedt, London Philharmonic Orchestra


----------



## joen_cph

Pat Fairlea said:


> View attachment 87555
> 
> 
> Shostakovich Piano Trios and the lovely Viola Sonata.
> The CD cover image is a bit weird, apparently showing Dmitri Dmitriyevitch having a ciggie in the corridor of a train as seen from outside the train. Eh?


A quite poetic photo, I think, which I hadn´t seen before. Shosty as a passenger on the train of his time, the works also spanning many decades.


----------



## KenOC

Very strange, that photo. Normally it would have been quite difficult to shoot. I suspect it was carefully planned and lit. But it is a nice pic!


----------



## George O

Pat Fairlea said:


> View attachment 87555
> 
> 
> Shostakovich Piano Trios and the lovely Viola Sonata.
> The CD cover image is a bit weird, apparently showing Dmitri Dmitriyevitch having a ciggie in the corridor of a train as seen from outside the train. Eh?


I think it's a great cover!


----------



## Vronsky

*Stravinsky: Apollon musagète (Stravinsky & CSO) | Debussy: La mer (Martinon)*










Igor Stravinsky: Apollon musagète (CD 4)
Igor Stravinsky *·* Columbia Symphony Orchestra










Claude Debussy: La mer (CD 1)
Jean Martinon *·* Orchestre National de l'ORTF


----------



## millionrainbows

Glenn Gould: Live in Salzburg and Moscow (mono), CBS/SONY. There is a very special version of the Goldbergs here.

Mozart: The Last Four Symphonies, Neville Marriner (Philips 2-fer). Sounds really good, especially for $2 at Goodwill. Not HIP, but lush sound and good performance by a modern orchestra (that seems to be happening again in concert halls).

 A desperado waiting for a train...


----------



## George O

Another shot:










Captioned as 1966. Shostakovich returning to Moscow on the Red Arrow train after the premier of his 12th symphony by the Leningrad Philharmonic. But that seems to have been in 1961, so . . .


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Holst, The Planets*

I'm playing Gardiner and Dutoit back to back, trying to pick out any differences. I think Gardiner makes the rhythms a little clearer, but Dutoit's engineering highlights details in color. At least that's impression after three tracks.


----------



## George O

Alan Rawsthorne (1905-1971)

Piano Concerto No. 1 (1942)

Piano Concerto No. 2 (1951)

Malcolm Binns, piano
London Symphony Orchestra / Nicholas Braithwaite

on Lyrita (Buckinghamshire, England), from 1979


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Dmitri Shostakovich: Symphony # 5 in D Minor, Op. 47

Rudolf Barshai, WDR Symphony Orchestra


----------



## Guest

Stunning.


----------



## Guest

Beethoven Léonore und Florestan ist wieder da. And there is Florestan again.
Happy times for sure.:tiphat:


----------



## Reichstag aus LICHT

Manxfeeder said:


> *Holst, The Planets*
> 
> I'm playing Gardiner and Dutoit back to back, trying to pick out any differences. I think Gardiner makes the rhythms a little clearer, but Dutoit's engineering highlights details in color.


The Dutoit is great, but I remember being a bit disappointed with the Gardiner when it first came out. I haven't listened to it much since, but I've still got it somewhere; I might dig it out and have another go.

Thanks for reminding me it existed!


----------



## Pat Fairlea

George O said:


> I think it's a great cover!


I agree it's a great covet, on a great CD. Just a little strange....!


----------



## Pat Fairlea

George O said:


> Another shot:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Captioned as 1966. Shostakovich returning to Moscow on the Red Arrow train after the premier of his 12th symphony by the Leningrad Philharmonic. But that seems to have been in 1961, so . . .


Great research, and another intriguing photo. Thank you.


----------



## Blancrocher

Bach: Sonatas & Partitas for solo violin (Szeryng, rec. 1955)


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Dmitri Shostakovich
String Quartet #11 In F Minor, Op. 122
String Quartet #12 In D Flat Major Op. 133

Fitzwilliam Quartet


----------



## KirbyH

Power and Poetry:















Mahler's Sixth Symphony is another of those works that I first came to through an excerpt book - for the longest time, I had the lengthy bass clarinet solo in the first movement memorized, dynamics and all. From there, I absorbed the rest of the work. James Levine and his late 70s London Symphony take off like a rocket, escape velocity achieved from the first bar. Indeed, the intensity of those double basses generate immense thrust. The first bars are not heard so much as they are felt - absolutely incredible. This is a symphony of shadows and shrieks but Levine has a great deal of fun with it, pushing the melodic line, putting even more meet on this biggest of big-boned works, and delivers more power than even Solti cranked out. I like that it doesn't wallow ala Bernstein/Vienna - that in itself is enough to make this a front rank interpretation. RCA's sonics are cosmic in scale.

Generally, I avoid superstar soloists like Lang-Lang, as they're often driven by more PR than pure talent. In the Prokofiev Thrid, his reputation is absolutely deserved. He skips and tickles and drives with a very fine hand, making rather beautiful music of this so-called "Steel Age Tonalism." I am not overtly familiar with this work but the one reading I own - this one - settles the dust of trying to find another. Having Sir Simon and the Berliners as a backing group is far too good to be true, and they bring out the best in Prokofiev's metallic orchestration. A five star job worthy of at least one constellation, I'd say.


----------



## bejart

Carl Friedrich Abel (1723-1787): Symphony in B Flat, Op.10, No.2

Michael Schneider conducting La Stagione Frankfurt


----------



## Janspe

L. van Beethoven: Serenade for flute, violin and viola in D major, Op. 25
Schönbrunn Ensemble









First time ever listening to this piece!


----------



## Vronsky

*Gershwin: Rhapsody in Blue & An American in Paris (Henry Adolph)*










George Gershwin: Rhapsody in Blue & An American in Paris
Philharmonia Slavonica *·* Henry Adolph


----------



## Meyerbeer Smith

Not as good as _Le désert_, but tuneful.


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1988 - '92.


----------



## bejart

Gaetano Donizetti (1797-1848): String Quartet No.14 in D Major

The Revolutionary Drawing Room: Graham Cracknell and Adrian Butterfield, violins -- Judith Tarling, viola -- Angela East, cello


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Gustav Mahler: Symphony # 2 In C minor "Resurrection"

Leornard Bernstein: New York Philharmonic, April 1987


----------



## Vaneyes

George O said:


> Another shot:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Captioned as 1966. Shostakovich returning to Moscow on the Red Arrow train after the premier of his 12th symphony by the Leningrad Philharmonic. But that seems to have been in 1961, so . . .


I can still smell cigarette-permeated train interiors of olden times. Wouldn't mind taking an improved fresh ride, were it not for some derailment and switching concerns.


----------



## George O

Beats flying Delta.


----------



## Vaneyes

millionrainbows said:


> Glenn Gould: Live in Salzburg and Moscow (mono), CBS/SONY. *There is a very special version of the Goldbergs here*.
> 
> Mozart: The Last Four Symphonies, Neville Marriner (Philips 2-fer). Sounds really good, especially for $2 at Goodwill. Not HIP, but lush sound and good performance by a modern orchestra (that seems to be happening again in concert halls).
> 
> A desperado waiting for a train...


Pleased to see you mention that. :tiphat:

Another (re)issue of.


----------



## Meyerbeer Smith

And here's _Le désert_ itself. Glorious!


----------



## Poodle




----------



## Weston

Traverso said:


> Today in the mailbox.adventurous music. I have to listen it again (and again) to discover al the hidden treasures.All kind of glimpses of music from other composers are interwoven in the music. You can listen to it as watching a cartoon.It is optimistic,funny and realy very nice music.


I want one!! Extra characters, blah blah . . . .


----------



## Weston

Weston the werebeagle, reporting again -- live, as the music unfolds!
*
Hummel: Flute sonata in D, Op. 50 *
Lise Daoust, et al










When I was in school we were told Hummel is the composer who sounds "the most like Beethoven." No way! Not even remotely. He just lived around the same time. I think he leans far more toward Mozart, especially in this piece. It's highly gentle and agreeable and after the work day today I need that!

[Edit: Okay, I'll grant them half a gram of Beethovenisms in the final movement.]

*Grieg: Lyric Pieces, Book IV, Op. 47 (complete, Nos. 1 - 7)*
Håkon Austbö, piano










I never realized growing up how exotic Grieg can seem at times. He just sounded classical to me then. Now I can see he gets melodically unpredictable, a tinge of the forlorn with sighing chromatic melodies. Some of it reminds me weirdly of Turina (?!)

*Brahms: Piano Trio No. 4 in A major, Anh. 4/5 (spurious?)*
Beaux Arts Trio










Spurious(?) according to my catalog. It sounds enough like Brahms to me but then I'm not thoroughly acquainted with his body of work. This is lively and passionate, sometimes introspective and beautiful too, but I confess I could not maintain focus throughout. The finale though is -- classic! A real rip-snortin' heel stompin' toe tapper. Beaux Arts once again knocks it out of the ball park.


----------



## Xenakiboy

Weston said:


> I want one!! Extra characters, blah blah . . . .


It's a perfect introduction into the "weird" according to underexposed citizens world of Mauricio Kagel. I brought it shortly before Traverso and have had it on heavy rotation in the past few months, a very very enjoyable work. Awesome packaging too!


----------



## Blancrocher

Handel: Water Music (Pinnock)


----------



## Weston

Xenakiboy said:


> It's a perfect introduction into the "weird" according to underexposed citizens world of Mauricio Kagel. I brought it shortly before Traverso and have had it on heavy rotation in the past few months, a very very enjoyable work. Awesome packaging too!


I only have the bargain album featuring Kagel's _Les Idees Fixes _and a few other pieces. I like it a lot, but the description of this Windrose album does sound like a must have. Placing it at the top of my want list.


----------



## starthrower

What a find!


----------



## Xenakiboy

Weston said:


> I only have the bargain album featuring Kagel's _Les Idees Fixes _and a few other pieces. I like it a lot, but the description of this Windrose album does sound like a must have. Placing it at the top of my want list.


Les Idees Fixes is a brilliant orchestral work, sometimes very Ives and Stravinsky-esque. I love that one, Windrose is worth every cent to me! 
Have you checked out Exotica on YouTube?, that'd weird-out even Zappa and Tim and Eric fans!! :lol:

Any of his orchestral or string works really show you the strength he has as a serious composer though, he is very skilled!


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Haydn
String Quartet #66 Op. 77 # 1 In G Major
String Quartet #67 Op. 77 # 2 In F Major

Buchberger Quartet


----------



## Poodle




----------



## Guest

Xenakiboy said:


> It's a perfect introduction into the "weird" according to underexposed citizens world of Mauricio Kagel. I brought it shortly before Traverso and have had it on heavy rotation in the past few months, a very very enjoyable work. Awesome packaging too!


I am quite reluctant when contemporary music is involved.This was in a way easy,it drew my attention and it effects my imagination.It is very entertaining.:tiphat:


----------



## Xenakiboy

Traverso said:


> I am quite reluctant when contemporary music is involved.This was in a way easy,it drew my attention and it effects my imagination.It is very entertaining.:tiphat:


I'm really happy you like it, hopefully it's just the beginning of a Kagel collection?


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Michael Haydn
Symphony #25 In G Major (Perger 16)
Symphony #15 In D Major (Perger 41)

Bohdan Warchal (Conductor), Slovak Chamber Orchestra









For a time Haydn symphony 25 was thought to have been Mozart #37 but Mozart only added a new 1st movement,


----------



## Pugg

[/url]​
BRAHMS: Violin Concerto in D major op. 77 / Orchestre de Paris / Barenboim


----------



## Guest

A fine performance and excellent SACD audio.


----------



## Pugg

​My daily soprano drug:

*Renée Fleming*; Great Opera Scenes .


----------



## Pugg

Michamel said:


> Current listening:
> 
> *The Complete Piano Works*
> 
> Artists: Angela Hewitt
> Componist: Natasa Veljkovic
> Label: Classic Production Osnabrück CPO


Pleas help me out? Angela Hewitt? My copy says Natasa Veljkovic playing????


----------



## Poodle

Pugg said:


> ​My daily soprano drug:
> 
> *Renée Fleming*; Great Opera Scenes .


I like that cd lots :tiphat:


----------



## Poodle




----------



## Pugg

​
* Rossini / Respighi*: La Boutique fantasque (Royal Philharmonic Orchestra, Antal Dorati)


----------



## Pugg

​
*Bach; Brandenburg concertos* disc 1
E.C.O Benjamin Britten


----------



## Poodle

Pugg said:


> ​
> * Rossini / Respighi*: La Boutique fantasque (Royal Philharmonic Orchestra, Antal Dorati)


What is your favourite Rossini opera? 
My favourite is The Barber Of Seville :tiphat:


----------



## Meyerbeer Smith

The Dies Irae is tremendous:


----------



## joen_cph

Vronsky said:


> George Gershwin: Rhapsody in Blue & An American in Paris
> Philharmonia Slavonica *·* Henry Adolph


I haven´t heard the recording and it gets good reviews on Amazon, however the performer names are considered to be fiction, cf. for instance:
https://www.abruckner.com/editorsnote/discographichorror/
and other web sources.


----------



## Poodle

joen_cph said:


> I haven´t heard the recording and it gets good reviews on Amazon, however the performer names are considered to be fiction, cf. for instance:
> https://www.abruckner.com/editorsnote/discographichorror/
> and other web sources.


It is good album


----------



## Pugg

​With such good weather:
*Vivaldi; Four Seasons
I Musici *


----------



## Poodle

Pugg said:


> ​With such good weather:
> *Vivaldi; Four Seasons
> I Musici *


I like that, it's very nice :angel:


----------



## Pugg

​
*Verdi: Un ballo in maschera*

Luciano Pavarotti (Riccardo), Sherrill Milnes (Renato), Renata Tebaldi (Amelia), Regina Resnik (Ulrica), Helen Donath (Oscar), José van Dam (Silvano), Leonardo Monreale (Samuele), Nicola Christou (Tom), Pier Francesco Poli (Un giudice)

Orchestra dell'Accademia Nazionale do Santa Cecilia, Bruno Bartoletti

Studio recording, 1970


----------



## Judith

Just now, listening to Brahms fourth symphony. Berliner Philharmoniker, conducted by Simon Rattle. Lovely interpretation. Sounds very full and just the right tempo.


----------



## Merl

Super stuff.


----------



## jim prideaux

Gielen and the SWR Sinfonieorchester performing Schumann's 2nd and 3rd Symphonies.(Hanssler Classics)

last week I was in St Johns Newfoundland where I chanced upon a proper (as I remember them) 'record shop' called 'Fred's' and I could not resist picking up various Hanssler Classics CDs at really knockdown prices......this was one of them and it joins a number of other great recordings of the 2nd...a symphony which I have posted before is one of my personal favourites!

included in the CDs I picked up were a number of Norrington Hanssler recordings of Mendelssohn and Schumann symphonies which I have so far only listened to briefly but I did have a look at reviews online.....it amazes me how Norrington has seemed to attract such vitriolic criticism from certain quarters over the years, apparently for trying to follow a certain line in performance of works which after all are open to 're-interpretation'......so far and admittedly to my ears they initially sound undeserving of much of this criticism and at the same time perhaps provide an alternate and valuable insight!


----------



## Blancrocher

Scarlatti: Sonatas (Queffelec, Schiff)


----------



## aleazk

J.S.Bach - English suite nº3 in G minor BWV 808 (Pogorelich)


----------



## Pugg

​
*Lisz*t:
Vallée d'Obermann (Années de pèlerinage I, S. 160 No. 6)
Wandererfantasie (Schubert), S366

Schubert:
4 Impromptus, D899

*Teo Gheorghiu *(piano)

Musikkollegium Winterthur, Douglas Boyd


----------



## Jeff W

*In which there are a lot of horn concertos*

Good morning TC from rainy Albany! Lots of horn concertos on my listening!

View attachment 87588


I continued my survey through the concertos of Joseph Haydn with the Horn Concerto No. 1, along with a Horn Concerto by his brother Michael and Joseph Haydn's Symphony No. 31 'Hornsignal'. Anthony Halstead played the natural horn while Roy Goodman conducted the Hanover Band. Definitely enjoyed the Joseph Haydn concerto while I thought the one by his brother was only so-so. The Hornsignal symphony was brilliantly played on period instruments (not sure if Halstead played the horn on that, I streamed this one and don't have access to the liner notes.)

View attachment 87589


With horns in my ears, I decided to keep going with the theme, this time with Mozart and his horn concertos. I tried to listen to the version that Halstead recorded with the Hanover Band, but I found the sound mixing to be atrocious so I switched over to Halstead's recorind that he made with Christopher Hogwood conducting the Academy of Ancient Music. I've never met a Mozart concerto that I didn't like (including the flute concertos and I can't normally stand the flute!)

View attachment 87590


Moving forward in time. Two horn concertos by Richard Strauss and one by his papa, Franz Strauss. Barry Tuckwell played horn and István Kertész conducted the London Symphony Orchestra.

View attachment 87591


Enough with the horn concertos! (Actually, I think I pretty much exhausted the standard repertoire for horn concertos...) Time for some Dvorak! Symphony No. 1 'Bells of Zlonice' and the Cello Concerto (with Alisa Wilerstein as soloist). Jiří Bělohlávek conducts the Czech Philharmonic. Great recording.


----------



## Pugg

​ *Verdi/ Puccini/ Muzio* ; works for sting quartet.
Hagen Quartet


----------



## Vronsky

*Mahler: Symphony No. 1 (Abbado & Chicago)*










Gustav Mahler: Symphony No. 1 "Titan"
Claudio Abbado *·* Chicago Symphony Orchestra


----------



## Merl

Dinnertime so it's Dvorak's 7th courtesy of Mr Suitner from his outstanding set.


----------



## bioluminescentsquid

Speaking of good weather (like it always is in SoCal; sometimes we could really use some rain)










Kenneth Weiss "A Cleare Day" - absolutely charming pieces from the Fitzwilliam virginal book. I like to have the score open while the music plays.


----------



## bejart

JS Bach: The Art of Fugue, BWV 1080

Quartetto Bernini: Marco Serino and Yoko Ichihara, violins -- Gabriele Croci, viola -- Valeriano Taddeo, cello


----------



## Merl

And just enough time to drop in Novak's glorious Slovak Suite before I head off for the recycling centre with a car full of crumbling plasterboard. It's been a very Czech day today, music-wise.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Janacek*: String Quartet No. 1 'The Kreutzer Sonata'
*Haas*, P: String Quartet No. 1 in C sharp minor, Op. 3 (1920)
String Quartet No. 3, Op. 15 (1940-41)

_Pavel Haas Quartet_


----------



## pmsummer

THE ENCHANTED DAWN
_Works for Flute and Marimb*a*_
*Tim Brady, Michio Miyagi, Arvo Pärt, Ravi Shankar, Makoto Shinohara, Haseo Sugiyama, Rentaro Taki*
Lise Daoust - flute
Marie-Josée Simard - marimba, vibraphone
_
Atma Classique_


----------



## Vronsky

*d'Anglebert: Piéces pour clavier (Scott Ross)*










Jean-Henri d'Anglebert: Piéces pour clavier (CD 2)
Troisiéme Suite
Quatriéme Suite
Piéces diverses
Scott Ross


----------



## Vasks

_Went with a lighter early 20th Century American side_

*C. Porter - Overture to "Anything Goes" (McGlinn/EMI)
Joplin - The Rag Time Dance (Schuller/EMI)
Pryor - Blue Bells of Scotland (Sprott/private label)
Herbert - Entr-acte to Act II of "Naughty Marietta" (Byess/Albany)
Hofmann - Nocturne & Kaleidoskop (Hamelin/Hyperion)
Hadley - Scherzo Diabolique (Hegyi/New World)*


----------



## Pugg

​
*Bach, J S:*

Violin Concerto No. 2 in E major, BWV1042
Violin Concerto in G minor, BWV1056
Concerto for Two Violins in D minor, BWV1043
with Pinchas Zukerman (violin)
Violin Concerto No. 1 in A minor, BWV1041

_Itzhak Perlman (violin)
_
English Chamber Orchestra, Daniel Barenboim


----------



## Orfeo

*Alexander Konstantinovich Glazunov
** (commemoration on his birthday)*
Ballet "Lady Soubrette" in ten scenes.***
Symphonies IV & VII.
-The USSR State Symphony Orchestra/Yevgeny Svetlanov.***
-The Royal Scottish National Orchestra (RSNO)/Jose Serebrier.

*Reinhold Gliere *
Symphony no. III in B minor "Ilya Muromets."
-The BBC Philharmonic/Sir Edward Downes.

*Andrei Eshpai*
Piano Concerto no. II & Symphony no. VII.
-Andrei Eshpai, piano.
-The USSR State Symphony Orchestra/Yevgeny Svetlanov.

*Yevgeny Svetlanov*
Siberian Fantasy.
-The USSR State Symphony Orchestra/Yevgeny Svetlanov.

*Anton Rubinstein*
Piano Sonatas I-IV.
Leslie Howard, piano.

*Alexander Dargomyzhsky*
Songs "I'm Sad", "Estrangement", "Without Thinking", "Without Reason", etc.
-Valentina Sharonova, soprano.
-Vladimir Yurigin-Klevke, piano.

*Cesar Cui*
Songs "I Touched a Flower", "The Night is Still", "Christ Has Risen", "A Dream", etc.
-Valentina Sharonova, soprano.
-Vladimir Yurigin-Klevke, piano.


----------



## realdealblues

*Georges Bizet*
_La Patrie Overture_
*[Rec. 1958]
*_Carmen Suite #1
L'Arlesienne Suites #1 & 2_
*[Rec. 1956]*

*Ambroise Thomas*
_Mignon Overture
Raymond Overture_
*[Rec. 1960]*









_*Paul Paray/Detroit Symphony Orchestra
*_
Paray was such a wonderful conductor and while he made a fair number of recordings I wish Mercury would had recorded him far more often. His recordings are always such a pleasure to hear.


----------



## Guest

I am going to listen to this opera.


----------



## Granate

*Karłowicz*
Stanisław and Anna Oświęcimowie, Op.12
Lithuanian Rhapsody, Op.11
Episode at a Masquerade, Op.14
--
Returning Waves, Op.9
A Sorrowful Tale (Preludes to Eternity), Op.13
Eternal Songs, Op.10
*Cond. Antoni Wit, WNPO[SUP]Vol1[/SUP] /NZSO[SUP]Vol2[/SUP], Naxos (2006)*
















_Really enjoyable symphonic poems by this late 19th Century Polish composer. The two volumes are all fine._


----------



## Vesteralen

Merl said:


> And just enough time to drop in Novak's glorious Slovak Suite before I head off for the recycling centre with a car full of crumbling plasterboard. It's been a very Czech day today, music-wise.
> 
> View attachment 87593


Thanks for mentioning Novak. I just recently purchased my third disc of music by Novak and I have yet to find anything he composed that I didn't like a lot.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Verdi; Un giorno di regno*

Fiorenza Cossotto (Marquise del Poggio), Jessye Norman (Giulietta), José Carreras (Edoardo de Sanval ), Vincenzo Sardinero (Gasparo Antonio della Rocca), Wladimiro Ganzarolli (Baron de Kelbar)

Lamberto Gardelli


----------



## Merl

Dvorak 6 - Belohlavek / BBC SO - one of the best of the free BBC Music Magazine discs (IMO). It's actually on par with the 6th from his complete cycle. Nice bit of Novak there too.


----------



## Michamel

Current listening:

*The Son Of Kong - The Most Dangerous Game*
out from the _Monster Music! - Classic Horror Film Scores_ (Box - CD1)

Artists: William Stromberg
Componist: Max Steiner
Label: Marco-Polo / Naxos


----------



## starthrower

I've been scarfing up a bunch of operas from the library. Got this one and Der Rosenkavalier last night.


----------



## Michamel

Pugg said:


> Pleas help me out? Angela Hewitt? My copy says Natasa Veljkovic playing????


Oops. Right.... aaaaaarghhhh.


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 2006.


----------



## Faramundo

Telemann, 4 Concerti, Kurt Redel (vinyl)


----------



## Merl

Still Czech day here so.......


----------



## Mahlerian

Bruckner: Symphony No. 4 in E-flat major "Romantic," Sibelius: Night Ride and Sunrise
Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra, Bavarian Radio Symphony Orchestra, cond. Jochum


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Haydn: Symphony #102 In B Flat Major

Eugen Jochum, London Philharmonic Orchestra









Symphony #103 In E Flat Major, "Drum Roll"

Nikolaus Harnoncourt, Concertgebow Orchestra


----------



## Dr Johnson

Four Last Songs (Vier letze Lieder).


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Beethoven, Symphony No. 6*

Blomstedt and his orchestra are lovely in this one. The Staatskapelle was quite an orchestra.


----------



## Michamel

Current listening:

*The Lion's Ear *

Artists: La Morra
Componist: Mantovano, Bruhier, Pesente, Pisano, Anon.
Label: Ramee (Note 1 Musikvertrieb)


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Haydn
String Quartet #23 Op. 20 # 5 In F Minor
String Quartet #26 Op 20 # 3 In G Minor
String Quartet #27 Op 20 # 4 In D Major

Buchberger Quartet


----------



## Michamel

Current listening:

*Le Chansonnier du Roi *

Artists: Alla Francesca, Brigitte Lesne
Componist: Thibaut de Champagne
Label: Aeon (Note 1 Musikvertrieb)










Good night folks!


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Beethoven: Symphony # 6 In F, Op. 68, "Pastoral"

John Eliot Gardiner, Orchestre Révolutionnaire et Romantique


----------



## AClockworkOrange

My only spot of listening today comes in the complete ballet music for Arthur Bliss' 'Checkmate' performed by David Lloyd-Jones & the Royal Scottish National Orchestra. An incredible piece performed wonderfully. I have heard excerpts but the his is my first listen to the piece as a whole. 

So far, this is proving to be an rewarding piece and an excellent recording indeed.


----------



## KenOC

Joachim Raff, Symphony No. 5 "Lenore". Neeme Jarvi, Orchestre de la Suisse Romande. Maybe I'm just in the mood, but this sounds pretty good.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Mahler, Symphony No. 6*

Mitripolous and the New York Phil.


----------



## Mahlerian

Schoenberg: 5 Pieces for Piano, op 23
Glenn Gould









Takemitsu: Romance, Two Lentos, Uninterrupted Rest, Piano Distance, For Away, Les yeux clos I, Les Yeux clos II, Rain Tree Sketch I, Rain Tree Sketch II, Two Piano Pieces for Children, Litany
Kotaro Fukuma









There's more of an affinity between these two composers and especially between these two works than one might imagine. Schoenberg's Five Pieces use a pre-serial technique (the last one is 12-tone), while Takemitsu made use of a personal (and more chromatic) adaptation of Messiaen's modes of limited transposition. Even so, the Five Pieces have a lighter texture and a more contemplative mood than the Suite which was to be the first fully 12-tone work, both of which qualities bring it closer than usual to the qualities of Takemitsu's music. No. 3 has always been my favorite, and it might be the closest of all.


----------



## George O

Igor Stravinsky (1882-1971)

Violin Concerto in D Major
-Ivry Gitlis, violin
Concerts Colonne Orchestra / Harold Byrns

Duo Concertant
-Ivry Gitlis, violin
Charlotte Zelka, piano

Card Game (Jeu de Cartes)
-Bamberg Symphony / Heinrich Hollreiser

on Vox (NYC), from 1956
This is kind of a double-A side album, with cover work for both sides.


----------



## Guest

Closing the day with Schumann Waldszenen-Kinderszenen-Sonata No.1


----------



## jim prideaux

Martinu,Hindemith and Honegger Cello Concertos performed by Moser, Poppen and the Deutsche Radio Philharmonie (Hanssler Classics).


----------



## Guest

Disc No.2. Lovely playing and sound.


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Carl Nielsen: Symphony # 3, Op. 27 "Sinfonia espansiva"

Theodore Kuchar & Janáček Philharmonic Orchestra


----------



## tortkis

Bestiarium ~ Animals in the Music of the Middle Ages - La Reverdie (Nuovo Era / Cantus)









Chants, songs, madrigals about animals from 9th~15th centuries.


----------



## Alfacharger

This is my new favorite Bruckner 8. Very dramatic interpretation of this work. This series of concerts catapulted Tennstedt to the first rank.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

*Carl Nielsen
Concerto for Violin and orchestra, Op. 33*
Arve Tellefsen (Violin), Royal Philharmonic Orchestra, Yehudi Menuhin
[Erato, 1989]










*
Vaughan Williams
Concerto in C major for Two Pianos*
Ralph Markham, Piano; Royal Philharmonic Orchestra, Yehudi Menuhin
[Virgin classics, 1988]


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Beethoven, Symphony No. 9*

This is nice; it won't bite you. Personally, I prefer getting a few tooth marks, but that's just me.


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Antonio Vivaldi
Op. # 2 Violin Sonata # 4 In F Major RV 20
Op. # 2 Violin Sonata # 6 In C Major RV 1
Op. # 2 Violin Sonata #11 In D Major RV 9

Federico Guglielmo violin L'Arte Dell'Arco


----------



## bejart

Robert Schumann (1810-1856): Symphony No.1 in B Flat, Op.38

Sir Neville Marriner conducting the Academy of St.Martin-in-the-Fields


----------



## Vronsky

*Rameau: Les Indes Glantes (Rousset)*










Jean-Philippe Rameau: Les Indes Glantes
Premier Concert (sol majeur & mineur)
Deuxiéme Concert (ré majeur & mineur)
Troisiéme Concert (sol mineur & majeur)
Quatriéme Concert (do mineur)
Quatriéme et nouvelle entrée: les Sauvages
Christophe Rousset


----------



## pmsummer

UNAM CEYLUM
_From Sonata Violine solo 1681_
*Heinrich Ignaz Franz Biber*
John Holloway - violin
Aloysia Assenbaum - organ
Lars Ulrik Mortensen - harpsichord
_
ECM New Series_


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1991.


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Antonín Dvořák: Symphony # 1 In C minor "The Bells Of Zionice"

Rafael Kubelik, Berliner Philharmoniker


----------



## Poodle

Johnnie Burgess said:


> Antonín Dvořák: Symphony # 1 In C minor "The Bells Of Zionice"
> 
> Rafael Kubelik, Berliner Philharmoniker
> 
> View attachment 87609


That is a nice one :tiphat:


----------



## pmsummer

MARY'S MUSIC
_Songs and Dances from the Time of Mary Queen of Scots_
*Scottish Early Music Consort*
Warwick Edwards - director
_
Chandos_


----------



## pmsummer

tortkis said:


> Bestiarium ~ Animals in the Music of the Middle Ages - La Reverdie (Nuovo Era / Cantus)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chants, songs, madrigals about animals from 9th~15th centuries.


Looks like I have some research to do.


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Antonio Vivaldi
Op. # 2 Violin Sonata # 5 In B Minor RV 36
Op. # 2 Violin Sonata # 7 In C Minor RV 8
Op. # 2 Violin Sonata # 8 In G Major RV 23

Federico Guglielmo: L'Arte Dell'Arco


----------



## Vesteralen

tortkis said:


> Bestiarium ~ Animals in the Music of the Middle Ages - La Reverdie (Nuovo Era / Cantus)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chants, songs, madrigals about animals from 9th~15th centuries.


Another coincidence.

I was just sampling You Tube entries for Marcabru this morning, and I came across "L'autrier jost una sabissa" performed by La Reverdie (on this disc) and decided to purchase the track from I-Tunes.


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Haydn
String Quartet #36 Op. 50 # 1 In B Flat Major
String Quartet #37 Op. 50 # 2 In C Major
String Quartet #38 Op. 50 # 3 In E Flat Major

Buchberger Quartet


----------



## KirbyH

Discoveries abound:















These are but among several works I listened to today but as the rest were all repeats, I shall only talk about the stuff that is new to me.

I honestly don't recall how I came to know of Franz Schmidt. I know I first heard (and for the only time) his oratorio "The Book of Seven Sealsl" back in college - the EMI/Welser-Most job. I don't remember much of it, save for a bunch of aggressive, challenging choral writing. Fast forward to three years later and here we have the Second Symphony. I want to say right off the bat that if you're a CSO fan, this is a disc to put next to Reiner's Concerto for Orchestra or Solti's Meistersinger - it's a one of a kind event. I'm so happy that this orchestra recorded this work, because it's perfectly suited to their virtuosity. Every section - most of all that brass - shines forth with continually stupendous playing. Jarvi leads with a strong hand - necessary for this sprawling work - and in the performance you hear a fine distillation of those who came before him. It owes a great deal to Brahms and Bruckner, but just as much to Mahler and Strauss. It takes the best elements of all and combines them into a uniquely original work. Kudos to Schmidt for treating his low woodwinds so well - this is another one of those pieces for bass clarinet that I'm surprised doesn't show up on audition lists more.

If you'd have asked me up to a year ago if I knew Dvorak wrote a piano concerto, I'd have said "what?" I corrected that today. Behlolavek is Czech down to his bones, which helps massively in a work that now I've heard it, am kind of glad it's been my only encounter. It's early Dvorak - fine - and the roots of his mature voice are there - still fine - but it's not top drawer stuff. Put it next to something like Beethoven's 5th concerto and you'll see the seams in this work. Still, it does have its merits - it's a good vehicle for Garrick Ohlsson. Decca's sonics are very, very fine, as good if not better than the same label fifty years earlier for Kertesz. Give me another year and I might come back to this work.


----------



## SixFootScowl




----------



## GreenMamba

Cipriano de Rore, Missa Praeter rerum seriem, Huelgas Ensemble. The composer was known more for madrigals than masses, but this is a 7-voice masterpiece.


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Nikolaï Myaskovasky: Symphony # 5 In D Major, Op. 18

Evgeny Svetlanov, Russian State Symphony Orchestra


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mozart; Piano concertos 20 & 22*
Christian Zacharias .


----------



## Weston

Weston the werebeagle reporting to you live from Music City
*
Bartók: Divertimento for string orchestra, Sz. 113, BB 118*
Heinz Holliger / Lausanne Chamber Orchestra










Ah! I'm not sure what I was about to do but I feel sufficiently diverted now. Would this familiar peice be considered a war horse? Perhaps a second tier war horse, but first tier artistry. The recording is just a tad noisy, but still spectacular. Some of those wide harmonies and slowly building tensions in movement 2 should come with a warning label.

*Leonard Bernstein: Halil *
London Symphony Orchestra










May fail as an elegy in my opinion, but it has a couple of interesting moments if you ignore the program.

*Schönberg : Verklärte Nacht Op.4*
Heinz Holliger / Chamber Orchestra of Europe










I'm afraid I've yet to find a version of this that appeals to me, sextet or string orchestral setting alike. I seem to be the only person who feels this way so of course I will try again someday.


----------



## Pugg

Traverso said:


> Closing the day with Schumann Waldszenen-Kinderszenen-Sonata No.1


You must slept well then......


----------



## tortkis

Rautavaara: Chamber Music (BIS, 1993)









Fiddlers (Pelimannit), Op.1
Sonetto for Clarinet and Piano, Op.53
Sonata for Flutes and Guitar
String Quartet No.4, Op.87
Monologues of the Unicorn, for guitar
Serenades of the Unicorn, for guitar
Ludus verbalis, motet for declamatory choir
Children's Mass (Lapsimessu), for children's choir and orchestra

Gunilla von Bahr (flute), Kjell-Inge Stevensson (clarinet), Jukka Savijoki (guitar), Diego Blanco (guitar), Eva Knardahl (piano), Tapiola Lastenkuoro (choir), Voces Intimae Quartet (ensemble), Espon Kamariorkesteri, Helsingin Kamariorkesteri, Erkki Pohjola (conductor), Leif Segerstam (conductor)


----------



## Pugg

​
*
**Paganini*:Violin Concerto No. 1 in D major, Op. 6

*Sarasat*e:Carmen Fantasy, Op. 25

Itzhak Perlman (violin)

Royal Philharmonic Orchestra, Lawrence Foster


----------



## Biwa

J.S.Bach: Cello Suites 1-6

Pierre Fournier


----------



## Pugg

​*Mahler; Symphony no 9*

Klaus Tennstedt.


----------



## Conglomerate




----------



## Meyerbeer Smith




----------



## Pugg

​*Chopin; Piano concerto 2/ Rondo Krakowiak.*
Bella Davidovich


----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## Pugg

​*Offenbach: La Perichole*

Régine Crespin (La Périchole), Jules Bastin (Don Andrès), Jacques Trigeau (Don Pedro), Paul Guigue (2e Notaire), Alain Vanzo (Piquillo), Gerard Friedman (Le Comte de Panatellas), Aimé Besancon (1er Notaire) & Rebecca Roberts (Guadalen / Manuelita)

Choeurs de l'Opera du Rhin & Orchestre Philharmonique de Strasbourg, Alain Lombard



> "Régine Crespin, past her prime in 1976, gives a masterclass in singing Offenbach and Laina Vanzo as her partner, Piquilo, is pretty good too." BBC Music Magazine, December 2011 ****


----------



## Granate

*Janáček*
Taras Bulba (1918)
Lachian Dances (1890)
Moravian Dances (1891)
--
Glagolitic Mass (1928)
Sinfonietta (1926)
*Cond. Antoni Wit, WPC&O, Naxos, (2012/2011)*
















_I hope I have enough of Antoni Wit for a while. I do think he is a good conductor. My picks are the Glagolitic Mass and Taras Bulba, the Sinfonietta is fine._


----------



## Merl

Symphony #5 from this set while i lift floor tiles.


----------



## Pugg

​*Mahler; Symphony no *1.
Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra/ Leonard Bernsterin


----------



## Faramundo

Hi

I don't have much liking for the German idiom but this guy makes it sing like no one else (maybe Fischer-Diskau), I love that, makes me feel almost ionospheric..






es war ein König in Lieder, Goerne genannt !!


----------



## Guest

The Bach motets for cleaning my head.


----------



## Blancrocher

Tartini: Violin Concertos (Ughi/Scimone); Mondonville: Pieces for Voice & Violin, Sonata (Perillo, Weiss)


----------



## Pugg

​
*Haydn*: Piano Sonatas Nos. 20 & 49


----------



## premont

Pugg said:


> ​
> *Haydn*: Piano Sonatas Nos. 20 & 49


In my country we use a term "murstensroman", which means brick novel /baksteen roman.

The Brendel set (no matter its virtues) must be the musical equivalent to this,


----------



## schigolch




----------



## Jeff W

*In which there are mostly Violin Concertos*

Good morning TC from hot and humid Albany! Made it a program of mostly violin concertos for the night's\morning's listening.

View attachment 87622


Listened to the Haydn Violin Concertos as part of my effort to listen to all of Joseph Haydn's concertos. Simon Standage played the violin and Trevor Pinnock conducted the English Concert from the harpsichord. Nice concertos that have more in common with the early Classical period that Mozart's concertos, all of which came after the last of Haydn's, if the dating on Wikipedia is correct.

View attachment 87623


Speaking of Mozart, while I was thinking to myself about the difference in Haydn's and Mozart's violin concertos along with the sinfonia concertante, I decided I should just go ahead and give them a listen. Rachel Barton Pine plays the violin (and all her own cadenzas), Matthew Lipton plays the viola in the Sinfonia Concertante and Sir Neville Marriner conducts the Academy of St. Martin in the Fields.

View attachment 87624


Lastly, the Symphony No. 2 and Violin Concerto by Antonin Dvorak. Jiří Bělohlávek conducts the Czech Philharmonic and Frank Peter Zimmermann plays the violin in the concerto. There is nothing "wrong" with the 2nd symphony of Dvorak, it just wasn't all that interesting to me. The violin concerto, however, is quite lovely.


----------



## Wood

Two fine CDs from the Symposium label:

Emmy Destinn










Yet another superior singer from the acoustic era.

Secondly, Songs of Spain, excellent music with the bonus of the composers providing the piano accompaniment.

Ninon Vallin w. Joaquin Nin










Maria Barrientos w. Manuel de Falla










Lola Rodriguez w. Joaquin Turina










Also a bonus duet from Supervia and Marcos Redondo.


----------



## Pugg

schigolch said:


>


Wonderful recording, perfect blend of voices .


----------



## Pugg

​
*Jonas Kaufmann: Verismo Arias*


----------



## Atrahasis

*Gustav Mahler, Das Lied von der Erde*
(Der Abschied) "The Farewell"
*Bernard Haitink* (conductor)
*Anna Larsson *(alt)
Concertgebouw Orchestra


----------



## Chordalrock

William Schuman: Symphonies 6, 7, 9
Naxos










You may need a dynamic range compressor to fully enjoy all of it (well, I do).

The music sounds as refreshing as ever, I like these dark moods and modernism of the later symphonies. It would be interesting to see what some big name conductors would do with these pieces today (Bernstein recorded symphony no. 8, and its fast sections are quite a bit faster than the Schwarz, as I recall).


----------



## Guest

Atrahasis said:


> *Gustav Mahler, Das Lied von der Erde*
> (Der Abschied) "The Farewell"
> *Bernard Haitink* (conductor)
> *Anna Larsson *(alt)
> Concertgebouw Orchestra
> 
> Haitink and Das Lied von der Erde wonderful,I can't think of something more beautiful in Mahler


----------



## Merl




----------



## Pugg

​
*Addinsell*:Warsaw Concerto

*Litolff*:Scherzo

*Rachmaninov*iano Concerto No. 2 in C minor, Op. 18

*Cristina Ortiz* (piano)

Royal Philharmonic Orchestra, Mohse Atzmon


----------



## bejart

Happy belated Birthday ==
JS Bach: Bouree

Ian Anderson (August 10. 1947) on flute with Jethro Tull

http://my.mail.ru/mail/departament100000/video/804/2722.html?related_deep=1


----------



## Merl

Something a bit different and some stripped down Brahms in a chamber stylee.


----------



## Heliogabo

It´s been a long time since I've heard this old favorite of mine:










*Philippe Courbois:* _Airs sérieux et à boire_
Ensemble Almazis; Iakovos Pappas (harpsichord and cond.)

This drinking songs are weird, wild, crazy and fun baroque music. Recommended.


----------



## Vasks

*Rameau - Overture "The Boreades" (Terey-Smith/Naxos)
J. S. Bach - Partita #1 for Solo Violin (Sitkovetsky/Orfeo)
Sammartini - Sinfonia in F (Gini/Dynamic)*


----------



## Pugg

​
*Rossini: Semiramide*

Dame Joan Sutherland (Semiramide), Marilyn Horne (Arsace), John Serge, Joseph Rouleau, Spiro Malas, Patricia Clark, Leslie Fyson & Michael Langdon

London Symphony Orchestra, Richard Bonynge

Recorded: Walthamstow Town Hall, 1966



> "This is simply one of the great opera recordings in the catalogue...In Sutherland's interpretation, Semiramide is not so much a Lady Macbeth as a passionate, sympathetic woman...Horne is well contrasted, direct and masculine in style...and Bonynge keeps the whole opera together with his alert, rhythmic control of tension and pacing. Vintage Decca sound is the icing on the cake." Penguin Guide, 2011 edition





> "A real classic, this...Sutherland is regal and dazzling as the Babylonian queen who falls in love with her own estranged son, sung here with mesmerising authority and clarity by Sutherland's frequent sparring-partner Marilyn Horne." Katherine Cooper, Presto Classical, May 2014


----------



## Guest

Beethoven, 5 and 6 ,just arrived and I am pleased with it.It sounds without idiosyncrasies and that is allways a relief.I'm floating ...........


----------



## Merl

Traverso said:


> Beethoven, 5 and 6 ,just arrived and I am pleased with it.It sounds without idiosyncrasies and that is allways a relief.I'm floating ...........


I told you it was a super cycle. There's a lovely #7 to come yet. I cant believe I only paid £1 for the whole box. Bargain of the century. Mine's the old box but the same cycle.


----------



## Merl

In the Brahms thread yesterday I said I had 5 Brahms symphony cycles. Seems I was wrong cos I didn't count this one. Playing #2 as I type.


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

William Walton: Violin Concerto (1943 version)

Tasmin Little, Violin. Edward Gardner, BBC Symphony Orchestra


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Started on this 29 disc set. I've heard some before and intend to hear them all, even if I might not remember what happened...I used to prefer Tartini over Vivaldi, but now I have gotten over my "not the 4 seasons again thing"


----------



## Merl

Last one for today so it's gotta be Ludwig. I'm currently making my way through Pletnev's Beethoven cycle and it's bloody good. Just listening to a lovely 2nd and 4th as I type. Wow, there's some great Beethoven cycles out there. I'm like a kid in a sweet shop!


----------



## Conglomerate




----------



## Granate

*Liszt*
Schubert Song Transcriptions:
- Winter Journey
- Swansong
*Sol. Avan Yu, Naxos (2015)*
--
*Godard*
Violin Concerto No.2 in G minor, Op. 131
Concerto romantique for violin & orchestra in A minor, Op.35
Scènes poétiques, Op.46
*Sol. Chloë Hanslip
Cond. Kirk Trevor, Košice, Naxos (2007)*


----------



## Guest

Fletcher said:


> *Johann Sebastian Bach, Cantata: Wie schon leuchtet der Morgenstern, BWV 1*
> 
> a simply gorgeous opening chorus and a tasty aria for soprano & oboe d'amore. Fitting for such a sunny morning!
> 
> THank you for posting it here,This is an almost ideal Bach with lots of joy, fire and spirit.
> I changed the video for another cantate.


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Gustav Mahler: Symphony # 5 in C-Sharp Minor

Frank Shipway, Royal Philharmonic Orchestra


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1995.


----------



## shadowdancer

Aaron Copland
Clarinet Cto
Rec 2012

Andreas Ottensamer, Clarinet
Rotterdam Philharmonic Orchestra, Orchestra
Yannick Nézet-Séguin, Conductor


----------



## Vronsky

*Air: Debussy & Takemitsu*










Air: Debussy & Takemitsu
Claude Debussy: Danses sacrée et profane, Syrinx, Sonate
Toru Takemitsu: And then I knew 'twas wind, Toward the Sea II, Air
Yolanda Kondonassis *·* Joshua Smith *·* Cynthia Phelps *·* Bridget-Michaele Reischl *·* Oberlin 21
Really good CD, excellent combination of pieces.


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Haydn
String Quartet #54 Op. 71 # 1 In B Flat Major
String Quartet #55 Op. 71 # 2 In D Major
String Quartet #56 Op. 71 # 3 In E Flat Major

Buchberger Quartet


----------



## Dr Johnson

The Poem of Ecstasy.


----------



## Mahlerian

Stravinsky: Oedipus Rex, The Flood
George Shirley, Shirley Verrett, Donald Gramm, Chester Watson, John Reardon, John Westbrook, Washington DC Opera Chorus and Orchestra, cond. Stravinsky; Laurence Harvey, Sabastien Cabot, Elsa Lanchester, John Reardon, Robert Oliver, Richard Robinson, Paul Trip, Gregg Smith Singers, Columbia Symphony Orchestra, cond. Craft


----------



## Conglomerate




----------



## shadowdancer

Decided to run my Top Woodwind/Brass Concerti from TC's list.
Next on the playlist (shuffle mode):
Gerald Raphael Finzi (1901 - 1956)
Concerto for Clarinet and String Orchestra, Op.31
Andrew Marriner, Clarinet
Academy of St. Martin in the Fields, Orchestra
Sir Neville Marriner, Conductor
Rec 1996


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Antonio Vivaldi
Op. # 2 Violin Sonata # 9 In E Minor RV 16
Op. # 2 Violin Sonata #10 In F Minor RV 21
Op. # 2 Violin Sonata #12 In A Major RV 32

Federico Guglielmo: L'Arte Dell'Arco


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Antonín Dvořák: Symphony # 8 In G Major, Op. 88

Jonel Perlea, Bamberg Symphony Orchestra


----------



## Conglomerate




----------



## Dr Johnson

No.1, BWV 806


----------



## jim prideaux

Sibelius-Pohjola's Daughter,Night Ride and Sunrise and the Lemminkainen Suite performed by Jarvi and the Gothenburg S.O.


----------



## Michamel

Dr Johnson said:


> No.1, BWV 806


Great. I can't get enough...


----------



## starthrower

Orfeo Ed Euridice

Performer: Derek Lee Ragin (Countertenor), Sylvia McNair (Soprano), Cyndia Sieden (Soprano)
Conductor: John Eliot Gardiner
Orchestra/Ensemble: English Baroque Soloists, Monteverdi Choir


----------



## Janspe

D. Shostakovich: Symphony #11 in G minor, Op. 103
Royal Liverpool Philharmonic Orchestra, led by Vasily Petrenko


----------



## bejart

Thomas Arne (1710-1778): Trio Sonata in D Major, Op.3, No.5

Le Nouveau Quatour: Utako Ikeda, flute -- Catherine Weiss, violin -- Mark Caudle, cello -- Paul Nicholson, harpsichord


----------



## Poodle




----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Beethoven: Symphony # 5 In C Minor Op. 67

Roger Norrington , The London Classical Players


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Nikolaï Myaskovasky: Symphony #13 In B Flat Minor, Op. 36

Evgeny Svetlanov, Russian State Symphony Orchestra


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Rachmaninov: Rhapsody on a Theme of Paganini, Op. 40

Abbey Simon, Saint Louis Symphony Orchestra & Leonard Slatkin


----------



## D Smith

Mozart: Symphony No. 25 in G minor. Hogwood/Academy of Ancient Music. I've always loved this symphony, one reason being it's in one of my favourite keys - G minor. (My all-time Mozart symphony is No. 40) I wonder how many other TC'ers have favourite key signatures? Excellent performance by Hogwood.


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Dmitri Shostakovich: Symphony # 8 in C Minor, Op. 65

Rudolf Barshai, WDR Symphony Orchestra


----------



## bejart

D Smith says:
".... I wonder how many other TC'ers have favourite key signatures? Excellent performance by Hogwood."

I too like G Minor works, as evidenced here:

Henri-Joseph Rigel (1741-1799): Symphony No.8 in G Minor

Concerto Koln


----------



## Blancrocher

Haydn: op. 74 string quartets (Endellion); Mozart: Piano Concertos 14, 23, and 25 (Moravec/Vlach)


----------



## opus55

Bruch: Symphony No. 2 in F minor
_Gewandhausorchester Leipzig | Kurt Masur_


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Handel
Concerto Grosso, Op. 6 #10 In D Minor
Concerto Grosso, Op. 6 #11 In A Major
Concerto Grosso, Op. 6 #12 In B Minor

Martin Pearlman, Boston Baroque


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Nikolaï Myaskovasky: Op. 32 # 1, Serenade

Evgeny Svetlanov, Russian State Symphony Orchestra


----------



## opus55

Bach: Brandenburg Concerti 4-6










Performed by I Musici


----------



## Weston

Once again reporting live from the drab suburbs of Music City, USA.

*Field: Nocturnes for piano,, Nos 11, 12, 13 and 14*
Benjamin Frith, piano










This near contemporary of Beethoven sounds surprisingly like Chopin, at least in this performance steeped in rubato. Pianist John O'Conor is the better interpreter of Field for me, but these are nonetheless beautiful. I intended to listen to No. 10 as well but somehow it didn't drag and drop into the playlist correctly. Oh well . . .

*Schumann: Piano Quartet in E flat major, Op. 47 *
Quatuor Schumann










Holy Moly! That second movement is a complex frantic emergency. Why didn't someone play this for me back when I thought I disliked chamber? I would have been instantly hooked.

*Piano Sonata No. 23 in F minor, Op. 57, "Appassionata"*
Andras Schiff, piano










Beethoven edging ever farther out on a limb. What was he thinking? "I have an idea. Let's just change keys after the first bar or so. Then let's alternate between complicated motivic development and wacky legato 'silent movie villain' music." Even 209 years later I am astonished and a little frightened at the creative power of this man.

I can't say Appassionata" features one of my favorite Beethoven slow movements, being tepid toward theme and variations as a genre, but it will do. Plus I've always loved the way that slow movement ends on what sounds like fist pounding dissonance compared to what came before, then explodes into an avalanche of relentless tumbling notes for the third movement dynamo -- though Schiff is a bit slower and more subdued on this than other performers I've heard.

Still, in classic Beethoven style the finale builds and races toward the ending, finally ending. Okay, not quite. Now? No, not yet. Faster! Okay we get it. Now? Faster still. Have a little mercy for the performer. End the thing already!

Now I am pleasantly exhausted.


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Vagn Holmboe: String Quartet # 4 Op. 63

The Kontra Quartet









Heitor Villa-Lobos: String Quartet # 2

Cuarteto Latinoamericano


----------



## D Smith

Schubert Symphony No. 5 in B flat. Wand/Kölner Radio Symphony. Really a lovely performance; on the same level as my other favourite- Bohm. Recommended (the whole set).


----------



## Pugg

*Schumann* -Davidsbündlertänze, Op. 6; Fantasiestücke, Op. 12


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Anton Bruckner: Symphony # 1 In C Minor

Georg Tintner, Royal Scottish National Orchestra


----------



## tortkis

Larry Polansky: Four-Voice Canons (Cold Blue, 2002)









William Winant, Daniel Goode, Nick Didkovsky, Jody Diamond, The York Vocal Index, William Brooks, Chris Mann, Ha-Yang Kim, Nathan Davis, Ray Guillette


----------



## Pugg

shadowdancer said:


> Aaron Copland
> Clarinet Cto
> Rec 2012
> 
> Andreas Ottensamer, Clarinet
> Rotterdam Philharmonic Orchestra, Orchestra
> Yannick Nézet-Séguin, Conductor


Wonderful album for clarinet lovers .


----------



## Pugg

*In memory : my dear Grandad*

​*Elgar: Enigma Variations* and Pomp & Circumstance Marches

Enigma Variations, Op. 36

Cockaigne Overture, Op. 40 'In London Town'

London Philharmonic Orchestra, Sir Georg Solti


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Haydn
String Quartet #34 Op. 33 # 4 In B Flat Major
String Quartet #35 Op. 42 In D Minor

Buchberger Quartet


----------



## Pugg

​
*Brahms*: Violin Sonatas Nos. 1-3 (complete)

Sonatensatz (Scherzo from the F.A.E. sonata), WoO 2

_Augustin Dumay (violin) & Louis Lortie (piano)_


----------



## Poodle

Pugg said:


> ​
> *Brahms*: Violin Sonatas Nos. 1-3 (complete)
> 
> Sonatensatz (Scherzo from the F.A.E. sonata), WoO 2
> 
> _Augustin Dumay (violin) & Louis Lortie (piano)_


That is cool :tiphat:


----------



## Poodle

Pugg said:


> ​*Elgar: Enigma Variations* and Pomp & Circumstance Marches
> 
> Enigma Variations, Op. 36
> 
> Cockaigne Overture, Op. 40 'In London Town'
> 
> London Philharmonic Orchestra, Sir Georg Solti


I like that one :tiphat:


----------



## Merl

Bloody cats woke me up at 7am, jumping all over the bed. Got this on (earbuds) to calm down.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Schumann*:Liederkreis, Op. 24
Dichterliebe, Op. 48
Belsazar, Op. 57
Abends am Strand, Op. 45 No. 3
Die beiden Grenadiere, Op. 49 No. 1
Dein Angesicht, Op. 127 No. 2
Lehn deine Wang' Op. 142 No. 2
Es leuchtet meine Liebe, Op. 127 No. 3
Mein Wagen rollet langsam, Op. 142 No. 4

_Ian Bostridge (tenor), Julius Drake (piano)_


----------



## TurnaboutVox

*Dutilleux
Sur le même accord, norturne for violin and orchestra 
Bartok
Violin Concerto No. 2 in B minor, Sz. 112
Stravinsky
Violin concerto in D*
Anne Sophie Mutter, various orchestras & conductors.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Donizetti: Ugo Conte di Parigi*

Janet Price (Bianca), Yvonne Kenny (Adelia), Della Jones (Luigi), Maurice Arthur (Ugo), Eiddwen Harrhy (Emma), Christian du Plessis (Folco)

New Philharmonia Orchestra, Geoffrey Mitchell Choir, Alun Francis
Opera Rara 1


----------



## Marinera

Mozart: Wind Concertos Discs 1&2









Haydn sonatas, Ax - cd 1 and concertos cd4









Mozart sonatas, Arrau - cd 6
k545, k570, k553/k494


----------



## Guest

I posted yesterday in the thread,cantatas of J.S.Bach.I do not know if somebody noticed or willing to repond.I hope some people will react.:tiphat:


----------



## Pugg

​
*Sibelius*: Swanwhite - Complete incidental Music
Orchestral Works, Vol. 5

*Sibelius:*

Ett ensamt skidspår (A Lonely Ski-Trail), JS77a (1925) for recitation and piano
Ödlan (The Lizard), Op. 8 - incidental music
Svanevit (Swanwhite), JS 189
The Countess's Portrait (Grevinnans konterfej)

Riho Eklundh (narrator)

Turku Philharmonic Orchestra, _Leif Segerstam_


----------



## Blancrocher

Mozart: Piano Sonatas (Gavrilov); String Quartets 14 & 15 (Cleveland)


----------



## aleazk

Beethoven - Piano Concerto No. 1 (Perahia)

Love the third movement.


----------



## Merl

On my way into Edinburgh and listening to a bit of Sibelius.


----------



## Jeff W

*In which Jeff listens through the night*

Good morning TC from bright and sunny Albany!

View attachment 87679


Started off with this disc containing the oboe and trumpet concertos alongside the keyboard concerto no. 11. Paul Goodwin played the oboe, Mark Bennett played the trumpet and Trevor Pinnock played the harpsichord in the keyboard concerto as well as conducting the English Concert. According to the Wiki, the oboe concerto is a spurious attribution. It is possibly by his brother, Michael Haydn or Ignaz Malzat. In any case, it was quite a nice piece. Not enough oboe concertos out there, in my opinion. The trumpet and keyboard concertos were also very well done.

View attachment 87680


Continuing with this Dvorak set with Jiří Bělohlávek conducting the Czech Philharmonic. This time it's the Symphony No. 3 alongside the Piano Concerto with Garrick Ohlsson playing the solo piano. Both pretty nice works, but not quite on the level of Dvorak's later masterpieces.

View attachment 87681


Beethoven's Symphonies No. 4 & 7 alongside the King Stephen Overture with George Szell conducting the Cleveland Orchestra. I'll admit that I found the tempos here a tiny bit slow for my taste but I also freely admit to liking the faster tempos taken by HIP groups.

View attachment 87682
View attachment 87683


Finishing out with J. S. Bach's Keyboard Concertos No. 1 through 7 (BWV 1052 - 1058). Murray Perahia playing the piano and conducting the Academy of St. Martin in the Fields.


----------



## AClockworkOrange

Still inspired by the BBC Magazine and it's article on Gounod, I returned to Amazon Prime to listen to Patrick Gallois & the Sinfonia Finlandia perform Gounod's a Second Symphony.

This is an energetic, confident and rewarding listen with an excellent performance.


----------



## Pugg

*Mozart: Requiem in D minor, K626*

Edith Mathis, Hans Haselböck, Julia Hamari, Norbert Balatsch & Wieslaw Ochman

Konzertvereinigung, Wiener Staatsopernchor & Wiener Philharmoniker, Karl Böhm


----------



## Guest

Just arrived and listening to the first cd with the Paganini variations,the Handel variations and Ballades.


----------



## Pugg

​
_MOZART_: The Horn Concertos / Baumann 
St Paul Chamber Orchestra / Zukerman


----------



## Vronsky

*Constant Lambert: Various works (The Nash ensemble & Lionel Friend)*










Constant Lambert: Concerto for piano and nine players, Eight poems of Li-Po, Sonata for piano, Mr. Bear Squash-you-all-flat
Ian Brown *·* Philip Langridge *·* Nigel Hawthorne *·* The Nash ensemble *·* Lionel Friend


----------



## shadowdancer

Franz Joseph Haydn
Mass in C Major - Missa in tempore belli ("Paukenmesse"), Hob. XXII:9
Judith Blegen, Soprano
Brigitte Fassbaender, Contralto
Claes-Håkon Ahnsjö, Tenor
Hans Sotin, Bass
Chor des Bayerischen Rundfunks, Choir
Symphonieorchester des Bayerischen Rundfunks, Orchestra
Leonard Bernstein, Conductor
Rec 1984


----------



## Mahlerian

Vronsky said:


> Constant Lambert: Concerto for piano and nine players, Eight poems of Li-Po, Sonata for piano, Mr. Bear Squash-you-all-flat
> Ian Brown *·* Philip Langridge *·* Nigel Hawthorne *·* The Nash ensemble *·* Lionel Friend


I only know Lambert for his book "Music Ho!" where he says (in the 1930s) that Western music is basically coming to an end. How is his own music?


----------



## Mahlerian

D Smith said:


> Mozart: Symphony No. 25 in G minor. Hogwood/Academy of Ancient Music. I've always loved this symphony, one reason being it's in one of my favourite keys - G minor. (My all-time Mozart symphony is No. 40) I wonder how many other TC'ers have favourite key signatures? Excellent performance by Hogwood.


I'm quite fond of B minor, although that preference is based neither on having some vast number of works in the key among my favorites nor on enjoying everything in it. G minor is a fine key too, though.


----------



## jim prideaux

Dvorak-7th Symphony performed by Jarvi and the SNO-have slowly but surely managed to get hold of a significant part of this great cycle second hand!


----------



## Vronsky

Mahlerian said:


> I only know Lambert for his book "Music Ho!" where he says (in the 1930s) that Western music is basically coming to an end. How is his own music?


I finished the first two works from that CD, _Concerto for piano and nine players_ and _Eight poems of Li-Po_. I wasn't really impressed with the poems, but the piano concerto was interesting. The influence of jazz is evident, and I think his sentiment is very close to Copland, Gershwin and Morton Gould.


----------



## Vasks

*Carl Ziehrer - Overture tp "Ball bei Hof" (Pollack/Marco Polo)
Alexander Zemilnsky - Psalm 23 (Chailly/London)
Paul Hindemith - Noblissima Visione (DePriest/Delos)
Rolf Riehm - Die Tranen des Gletschers (Zender/Telos)*


----------



## Pugg

​*Magda Olivero* : The Famous Amsterdam recitals.
Disc 1


----------



## starthrower

Choral Works

Features Copland's early Motets, Feldman's Rothko Chapel, the late a capella work, Missa Brevis by Bernstein, Five by Cage, Proverb by Reich. America is the first CD in a series of recordings, each dedicated to the choral music of a different country.


----------



## bejart

JS Bach: Partita No.2 in D Minor, BWV 1004

Nathan Milstein, violin










The Chaconne is a stunner ---


----------



## KirbyH

Ecstatic, electrifying:















The praise that I could lavish upon Levine's Mahler 5th is endless, so I'll stick to a few key points. Firstly, the Philadelphia Orchestra has been unjustly neglected in recording Mahler - Chicago and New York have done plenty, but what about this magnificent band, whose strings do so much justice to Mahler's lush sound world? I think it's a magnificent vehicle for this music, and Levine rides the wow factor in this work, full of emotional twists and turns, fine layers of counterpoint, and fast outbursts of emotion. I think the claim can be made that this is the best Mahler 5th to be recorded in America. Not even Bernstein achieved this level of inspiration in this thunderous work.

I have lived with Tennstedt's studio 8th since 2008 - it was the first version of this symphony I heard, and the one I've returned to the most in the intervening years. I want to say that he surpassed himself in bounds with this live reading from 1991. Every bar is injected with life, the LPO sounds incredible, the chorus even better. The love between orchestra and conductor is very much real and the reverence paid to Mahler's music is even greater. This is one of those recordings that you have to hear to believe. Veni creator spiritus indeed.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Puccini: Tosca
*
_Leontyne Price (Tosca), Giuseppe di Stefano (Cavaradossi), Giuseppe Taddei (Scarpia_), Fernando Corena (Il Sagristano), Carlo Cava (Angelotti), Piero De Palma (Spoletta), Leonardo Monreale (Sciarrone), Herbert Weiss (Un pastore), Alfredo Mariotti (Un carceriere)

Wiener Staatsopernchor & Wiener Philharmoniker, _Herbert von Karajan_


----------



## Guest

Bach and the cantatas. Das Alte Werk


----------



## Michamel

bejart said:


> JS Bach: Partita No.2 in D Minor, BWV 1004
> 
> Nathan Milstein, violin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Chaconne is a stunner ---


From the fist view... Mr Spock? ... Ooops...

____________________________________________________________________________________

Current listening:

*Juden im Mittelalter*

Artists: Rebling, Apel, Maas, Ansorg
Componist: Various
Label: Raumklang (Harmonia Mundi)










And happy birthday to all who has birthday today.


----------



## deprofundis

Im lisening to good old* Lassus *-lagrime de san pietro, or if you will tears of saint peter, what an interesting work we have here, have it on naxos rooster and _it does the job_


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Haydn
Symphony # 1 In D Major
Symphony # 2 In C Major
Symphony # 3 In G Major

Adam Fischer, Austro-Hungarian Haydn Orchestra


----------



## Granate

*Monks of Norcia*
Benedicta
*Decca (2015)*
--
*Mozart*
Requiem in D minor, KV626
_2012 HDTracks Remastered Edition_
*Cond. Karl Böhm, WS, WPO, DG (1971)*
















_I had Benedicta in the queue for a week but, precisely today I was not in the mood for Marian Chants.
Like Pugg did, I have listened for the revered Karl Böhm's Mozart KV626 on 24bit. It's utterly perfect, way over my Karajan 1975 version. _


----------



## Guest

Wonderful in all aspects.


----------



## Five and Dime

^^^ Except it's being final.


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Carl Nielsen: Symphony # 4 'Inextinguishable'

Tadaaki Otaka, BBC National Orchestra Of Wales


----------



## Guest

Five and Dime said:


> ^^^ Except it's being final.


Well, yes, there is that one!


----------



## Haydn man

Listening to this, a new work for me
Streaming allows endless exploration


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Jean Sibelius: Symphony # 4 in A Minor, Op. 63

Osmo Vänskä, Lahti Symphony Orchestra


----------



## Guest

Intense performances and outstanding sound.


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Sergei Prokofiev: Symphony # 3 In C Minor, Op 44

Mstislav Rostropovich, Orchestre National de France


----------



## George O

Karol Szymanowski (1882-1937)

Sonate C-Moll für Klavier, op 8
Sonate A-Dur für Klavier, op 21

Peter Schmalfuss, piano

on Thorofon (Wedemark, West Germany), from 1977

5 stars


----------



## jim prideaux

as I remarked upon earlier this week it would appear that there is much criticism to be found of Roger Norrington and his HIP approach but I am currently enjoying his recordings of the 1st and 5th Symphonies of Mendelssohn with the SWR Radio-Sinfonieorchester!


----------



## millionrainbows

Virgil Fox: Bach Live at Winterland. This, and the companion volume "Live at the Fillmore" literally 'kicks butt.' Virgil Fox is full of love, and has a great desire to communicate his love of Bach to the least likely audience you could imagine: the unwashed masses of hippies and stoners at San Francisco's Winterland ballroom, complete with a light show. He's playing a Wurlitzer electric organ, through 144 speakers. His exhortations to the audience are priceless, and judging by the massive applause and whistles, the audience was completely with him. They respond to the Tocatta and Fugue in D minor just as vigorously as they did to an Eric Clapton solo with Cream. It's a real joy!


----------



## shadowdancer

Closing a hard week with a desert island stuff.
Fryderyk Franciszek Chopin
Arthur Rubinstein, piano
Ballade No. 4 in F minor, Op. 52
Rec 1959


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Vagn Holmboe: Symphony #12, Op. 175

Owain Arwel Hughes, Aarhus Symphony Orchestra


----------



## pmsummer

APOKALYPSIS
_Oratorio in Ancient Greek, from the Revelation to St. John, for 5 soloists, women's chorus, brass, double basses & percussion_
*René Clemencic*
Wolfgang Bankl - bass baritone
Christian Bauer - tenor
Johannes Chum - tenor
Clemencic Consort Orchestra 
René Clemencic - conductor, composer
Jeffrey Gall - counter tenor
Bernhard Landauer - counter tenor
Women of the Vienna Chamber Choir
_
Arte Nova_


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Vaughan Williams: Symphony # 3 "A Pastoral Symphony"

Adrian Boult, London Philharmonic Orchestra


----------



## aleazk

Irving Fine - Music for Piano


----------



## Mahlerian

Harbison: Oboe Concerto, Symphony No. 2; Sessions: Symphony No. 2
William Bennett, San Francisco Symphony, cond. Blomstedt


----------



## Vronsky

*New World Jazz (New World Symphony & Michael Tilson Thomas)*










*New World Jazz*
John Addams: Lollapalooza
George Gershwin: Rhapsody in Blue
Leonard Bernstein: Prelude, Fugue and Riffs
Darius Milhaud: La Création du monde
Igor Stravinsky: Ebony Concerto
Paul Hindemith: Ragtime
George Antheil: A Jazz Symphony
David Raksin: Theme from The Bad and the Beautiful
New World Symphony *·* Michael Tilson Thomas


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Dmitri Shostakovich: Symphony #14 for Soprano, Bass, Strings & Percussion, Op. 135

Rudolf Barshai, WDR Sinfonieorchester


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Palestrina, Missa Assumpta est Maria*


----------



## millionrainbows

Rubenstein: Chopin. Nice older analog recording, rather dry and direct, close-miked, which I like. His playing is flawless and self assured, with no need for unstable outbursts like Horowitz. "Strings of pearls," etc...and a great understanding of the music, and he brings out the right lines and gives it meaning.


----------



## KenOC

Howard Hanson, Symphony No. 3. Gerard Schwarz with the Seattle Symphony.


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Howard Hanson: Elegy in Memory of Serge Koussevitsky

Gerard Schwarz, Seattle Symphony Orchestra


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Gustav Mahler: Symphony # 8 In E Flat, "Symphony Of A Thousand"

Klaus Tennstedt, London Philharmonic Orchestra & Choir


----------



## bejart

Mozart: Haffner Serenade in D Major, KV 250

Sir Colin Davis conducting the Symphonie-orchester des Bayerischen Rundfunks


----------



## AClockworkOrange

*Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart: Symphonies No.29, No.28 & No.33*
Trevor Pinnock & the English Concert - disc 8.

Beautifully performed HIP Mozart, with excellent clarity.

I'd place Pinnock at present in my top 3 interpreters of Mozart's a Symphonies - alongside Sir Thomas Beecham and Otto Klemperer in no particular order.


----------



## starthrower




----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Antonín Dvořák: Symphony # 6 in D Major, Op. 60

Rafael Kubelik, Berliner Philharmoniker


----------



## starthrower

millionrainbows said:


> Virgil Fox: Bach Live at Winterland. This, and the companion volume "Live at the Fillmore" literally 'kicks butt.' Virgil Fox is full of love, and has a great desire to communicate his love of Bach to the least likely audience you could imagine: the unwashed masses of hippies and stoners at San Francisco's Winterland ballroom, complete with a light show. He's playing a Wurlitzer electric organ, through 144 speakers. His exhortations to the audience are priceless, and judging by the massive applause and whistles, the audience was completely with him. They respond to the Tocatta and Fugue in D minor just as vigorously as they did to an Eric Clapton solo with Cream. It's a real joy!


I would love to hear that album! Just last week I played the Tocatta and Fugue in D minor for an old friend of mine who is a guitarist in a local rock band. He looked at me in disbelief and exclaimed, holy sh#t, that's Bach?


----------



## Vronsky

*Mendelssohn: 'Italian' Symphony & Schumann: Symphony No. 4 (Klemperer)*










Felix Mendelssohn: 'Italian' Symphony
Robert Schumann: Symphony No. 4
Otto Klemperer · Philharmonia Orchestra


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Tchaikovsky: Symphony # 6 op. 74 "Pathetique"

Claudio Abbado, Vienna Philharmonic Orchestra


----------



## SixFootScowl




----------



## opus55

Handel night -

Organ Concertos Op. 4
_Bob van Asperen|Orchestra of the Age of Enlightenment_










Concerti Grossi Op. 6 7-12
_Boston Baroque_









(Mine has different covert art)

Concerti Grossi Op. 6 part 2 just came in the mail.. purchased after someone recommended here.


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

opus55 said:


> Handel night -
> 
> Organ Concertos Op. 4
> _Bob van Asperen|Orchestra of the Age of Enlightenment_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Concerti Grossi Op. 6 7-12
> _Boston Baroque_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Mine has different covert art)
> 
> Concerti Grossi Op. 6 part 2 just came in the mail.. purchased after someone recommended here.


Boston Baroque is very good.









Is this the cover you have?


----------



## opus55

Johnnie Burgess said:


> Boston Baroque is very good.


I already liked the first disc a lot then the recommendation made me pull the trigger on the part 2. :tiphat:

Yes, mine looks like that.


----------



## Weston

*Sampling symphonies from various times.*

*Haydn: Symphony No. 83 in G minor, "The Hen," H. 1/83*
Thomas Fey / Heidelberg Symphony Orchestra










This Thomas Fey series is recorded with amazing clarity. Even the mp3 version seems to be right there in your living room. The finale of this one rivals Beethoven in vigor. Rock out!

*Norbert Burgmüller: Symphony No. 2 in D major, Op. 11* (partially completed by Robert Schumann)
Frieder Bernius / Hofkapelle Stuttgart










His early death was doubtless a great loss to Western music. While sounding very conservative to me there is at least one startling modulation in movement 1 reminding of Schubert. Movement 2 uses a lovely sad mesmerizing melody to excellent and moving effect. The 3rd movement is quirky yet melodic fun. This is the section orchestrated by Schumann and it sounds pretty good to me! I thoroughly enjoyed the entire piece and I wonder why it is not as famous as say the Hebrides Overture.

*Joonas Kokkonen: Symphony No. 3*
Sakari Oramo / Finnish Radio Symphony Orchestra










This piece begins with the film score quality that most modernish but still fairly conservative works tend to have. It's because many of us were exposed to more modern composition techniques through film scores where we're not paying strict attention to the music. That's unfortunate. Many great works can make me feel dismissive thinking they're like "mere" soundtracks.

This one escapes that handicap (eventually) through wild intricate motivic acrobatics and startling crescendos. And not a clip-cloppy woodblock to be heard! The final brass blast in harmony nearly jolted me out of my seat.

- - - -

Tonight has shown me that sometimes it pays to provide more guidance to my random selection method. These symphonies were among the most exciting listens I've had in a long time. I was really in the mood for them and the hour and half flew by quickly. Obscure works well worth checking out.


----------



## bioluminescentsquid




----------



## Scopitone

*Boulez Conducts Berg*, starting with the _Lulu Suite_.


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Arthur Honegger: Symphony # 4 "Deliciae Basilienses"

Charles Dutoit, Bavarian Radio Symphony Orchestra


----------



## SixFootScowl

More info on it here.


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Haydn

Symphony #19 In D Major
Symphony #20 In C Major
Symphony #22 "Der Philosoph" In E Flat Major

Adam Fischer, Austro-Hungarian Haydn Orchestra


----------



## Guest

Slower than most, but very passionate and dramatic.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Beethoven*: Piano Concerto No. 5 BBC Symphony Orchestra, Sir Colin Davis.

Stephen Kovacevich .


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

William Walton: Symphony # 1 In B Flat Minor

Edward Gardner: BBC Symphony Orchestra


----------



## Pugg

Saturday symphony tradition, here we go......


----------



## Pugg

Vronsky said:


> *New World Jazz*
> John Addams: Lollapalooza
> George Gershwin: Rhapsody in Blue
> Leonard Bernstein: Prelude, Fugue and Riffs
> Darius Milhaud: La Création du monde
> Igor Stravinsky: Ebony Concerto
> Paul Hindemith: Ragtime
> George Antheil: A Jazz Symphony
> David Raksin: Theme from The Bad and the Beautiful
> New World Symphony *·* Michael Tilson Thomas


Beautiful CD and also cover.


----------



## Pugg

Kontrapunctus said:


> Slower than most, but very passionate and dramatic.


And... wonderful recorded.


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Schubert: Symphony # 5 In B Flat Major, D 485

Dean Dixon / Royal Philharmonic Orchestra


----------



## Pugg

*Schubert *- Impromptus D. 899, Op. 90 & 935, Op. 142


----------



## Casebearer

Outside now again from The Perfect Stranger by Zappa/Boulez.


----------



## KenOC

Dmitri Shostakovich: Symphony #7 "Leningrad" Op 60. Chicago Symphony Orchestra / Leonard Bernstein. Wow. My symphony can bomb the heck out of your symphony! Dmitri and Lenny make us believe it.

On the radio. Can be added for free to the libraries of Prime members.


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

KenOC said:


> Dmitri Shostakovich: Symphony #7 "Leningrad" Op 60. Chicago Symphony Orchestra / Leonard Bernstein. Wow. My symphony can bomb the heck out of your symphony!
> 
> On the radio.


Great symphony! Bernstein was great with that one.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mahler; symphony 4*

*Klaus Tennstedt / Lucia Popp.*


----------



## Pugg

​
*Renée Fleming; Bel Canto.*


----------



## Pugg

​
*Verdi: Ernani*

_Carlo Bergonzi (Ernani), Leontyne Price (Elvira)_, Mario Sereni (Carlo), Ezio Flagello (Silva), Fernando Iacopucci (Riccardo), Hartje Mueller (Iago), Júlia Hamari (Giovanna)

RCA Italiana Orchestra & Chorus, Thomas Schippers.


----------



## Haydn man

For this weeks Saturday Symphony
Very different to my normal listening


----------



## AClockworkOrange

Mozart's Symphony No.41 'Jupiter' performed by Sir Adrian Boult & the London Philharmonic Orchestra.

Like Furtwängler, Boult has such an incredible grasp of Mozart. Boult's interpretation here is excellent, well paced with great clarity and balance - he uses the full orchestra to phenomenal effect.

Much as I appreciate HIP, this is one of the occasions where I prefer the modern orchestra when balance is taken into account (Sawallisch's Schumann being my favourite example of this point - balancing orchestral balance with the modern orchestra maintains the intentions and spirit of the Composer who would have written with different forces in mind). 

Boult brings out a great deal in whatever he conducts. His Schumann resonates with me for many of the same reasons as Sawallisch's albeit with some distinctly different qualities. I'll queue Boult's Schumann - again with the London Philharmonic Orchestra to play next. 

The only reason Boult (and Furtwängler) are not in my top 3 Mozart Conductors for the Symphonies is the fact that they each only recorded up to three pieces. They are both top 5 in terms of interpretation quality however.


----------



## ArtMusic




----------



## ArtMusic

World premiere recording - new music today brought back from the past


----------



## jim prideaux

Ivan Fischer and the Budapest Festival Orchestra performing various works by Dvorak-Legends op 59,Notturno op 40 ,Miniatures op75a and the Prague Waltzes.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mendelssohn: A Midsummer Night's Dream* - incidental music, Op. 61

_Lucia Popp (soprano), Marjana Lipovsek (mezzo)_

Bamberger Symphoniker, Chor der Bamberger Symphoniker, Claus Peter Flor


----------



## jim prideaux

sunny Saturday continues with Dvorak's 3rd Symphony performed by Belohlavek and the Czech P.O.......followed with the addition of Garrick Ohlsson in a performance of his Piano Concerto.

now using a variety of substances/chemicals to clean grout in the shower-this possibly quite dangerous activity will be accompanied by Vanska, the orchestra from Lahti in performances of various works by Sibelius-although this will certainly include the Lemminkainen Suite......

(hope I survive this exploit to see the 'big kick off' this afternoon!)


----------



## Blancrocher

Beethoven: Late String Quartets (Emerson)


----------



## Pugg

​
*Schubert; Symphony The Great.*

B.S.O Charles Munch


----------



## Vronsky

*Verdi: Quattro Pezzi Sacri & Stravinsky: Symphony of Psalms (Robert Shaw)*










Giuseppe Verdi: Quattro Pezzi Sacri
Igor Stravinsky: Symphony of Psalms
Robert Shaw *·* Atlanta Symphony Orchestra & Chorus


----------



## Pugg

​
*Liszt : Orchestral works *
_Mazeppa/Hungarian Rhapsody No. 02/ Tasso./ Hungarian Rhapsody 4 _

B.P ; Herbert von Karajan .


----------



## Guest

I am listening to the seventh of Beethoven with Blomstedt,I realy like it.


----------



## starthrower

Nos. 1 & 8


----------



## Guest

Now listening to the eight,what a lovely symphony it is,allways a soft spot for this symphony.Again with Blomstedt.
My favorite Beethoven symphonies are,1.2.3.4.5.6.7.8.9 :tiphat:


----------



## starthrower

Traverso said:


> I am listening to the seventh of Beethoven with Blomstedt,I realy like it.


I'm going to hear no. 7 live tonight. But not by the Staatskapelle Dresden.


----------



## Guest

starthrower said:


> I'm going to hear no. 7 live tonight. But not by the Staatskapelle Dresden.


Enjoy your evening with Beethoven.:tiphat:


----------



## Vasks

_Getting into Gyorgy_

*Ligeti - Mysteries of the Macabre (de Leeuw/Teldec)
Ligeti - Solo Viola Sonata (Zimmermann/Sony)
Ligeti - Lontano (Bour/Wergo)*


----------



## Pugg

​
*Samuel Barber* ; Orchestral works.

Overture to 'The School for Scandal'/Adagio for Strings, Op. 11/Essay for Orchestra, No. 1, Op. 12/Essay for Orchestra, No. 2, Op. 17/Essay for Orchestra, No. 3, Op. 47/Medea's Dance of Vengeance, Op. 23a

St. Louis Symphony Orchestra
Leonard Slatkin, cond.


----------



## bejart

Frederick the Great (1723-1786): Symphony No.1 in G Major

Kurt Redel conducting the Pro Arte Orchestra of Munich


----------



## Judith

Just watched Lang Lang perform Grieg Piano Concerto. Amazing!!


----------



## Pugg

​*Gilbert & Sullivan* :

*The Yeomen of the Guard*
without dialogue

*Trial by Jury*

D'Oyly Carte Opera Company, Royal Philharmonic Orchestra, Isidore Godfrey

Recorded under the direction of Bridget D'Oyly Carte.


----------



## Balthazar

*Berio ~ Rendering*

Christoph Eschenbach leads the Orchestre de Paris in this work based on fragments of an incomplete symphony by Schubert.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Bach, Mass in B Minor*

Karl Richter. I've been avoiding his Bach, because I thought it had been invalidated by the HIP crowd. But the Kyrie has just hit me between the eyes. I wonder if the rest of it is as majestic.


----------



## KirbyH

As I am on a time budget today, just a single work for this morning:

*Tchaikovsky*:Manfred Symphony

Listening via the Berlin Philharmonic's Digital Concert Hall, there are a few things that leap out at me. Firstly, Tughan Sohkiev brings a lot of very fine detailing out of this score - note the woodwinds in the second movement. There's quite a lot of brilliant writing done here, and of Tchaikovsky's symphonies, I'll readily give the title of best orchestrated to this work. It gives the proceedings a glean that isn't really found in say, the Fifth or Sixth. What helps more than anything, however, is the stunning virtuosity of this orchestra. It goes a long way to redeeming some of this work's more empty stretches - Albrecht Mayer's oboe solo in the third movement being a prime example. I've had the luck to experience this work once in concert, but with a superior orchestra and conductor it gains a lot more credibility.


----------



## Mahlerian

*Saturday Symphony:*
Nørgård: Symphony No. 3
Danish National Radio Symphony Orchestra, cond. Segerstam


----------



## bejart

Alessandro Rolla (1757-1841): String Trio in C Major, Op.1, No.5

Budapest String Trio: Ferenc Kiss, violin -- Sandor Papp, viola -- Balazs Kantor, cello


----------



## George O

Arvo Pärt (1935- ): Litany
text from prayers of St. John Chrysostum (c. 349-407)

Litany:
David James, countertenor
Rogers Covey-Crump, tenor
John Potter, tenor
Gordon Jones, bass

Tallinn Chamber Orchestra
Estonian Philharmonic Chamber Choir / Tõnu Kaljuste

Psalom and Trisagion:
Lithuanian Chamber Orchestra / Saulius Sondeckis

CD on ECM (Germany), from 1996
recorded 1995

5 stars


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Beethoven: Symphony # 9 In D Minor, Op. 125 "Choral"

Pierre Monteux, London Symphony Orchestra


----------



## Scopitone

Saturday Symphony - streaming Ludwig Van's 5th
Toscanini - 1931


----------



## bejart

Haydn: Symphony No.44 in E Minor

Antonio Janigro leading the Symphony Orchestra of Radio Zagreb


----------



## D Smith

For Saturday Symphony Norgard: Symphony No.3 Dausgaard/Danish National Radio Symphony. What I would call an interesting work, but not compelling; something I will have to return to more times to understand. But I enjoyed his use of serial melody, and thought the choral writing quite good in the second movement. Sorry no picture, the only one I found was huge and didn't want to clutter up this thread.


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Gustav Mahler: Symphony # 6 In A Minor "Tragic"

Rafael Kubelik, Bavarian Radio Symphony Orchestra


----------



## bejart

Friedrich Ernst Fesca (1789-1826): String Quartet No.3 in B Flat, Op.1, No.3

Diogenes Quartet: Stefan Kirpal and Gundala Kirpal, violin -- Stephanie Krauss, viola -- Stephen Ristau, cello


----------



## Michamel

Current listening:

*The Great Recordings / CD17 - [1983] Franz Schubert - Synfonie 1 & 2*

Artists: Günter Wand
Componist: Franz Schubert
Label: Rca Red Seal (Sony Music)


----------



## bioluminescentsquid




----------



## Heliogabo

*John Jenkins*
Consort music
The Consort of Musicke
Trevor Jones conducting, and a young Monica Huggett plays the violin










_Elizabethan consort music_
Hespèrion XX, conducted by Jordi Savall


----------



## Vaneyes

*R*ecorded 2004, 2002.


----------



## starthrower

I've enjoyed most of the music I've heard by Tansman including his chamber symphonies. The first movt of this one reminds me of Bartok. I have an excellent clarinet chamber music disc on Naxos. He also wrote guitar music for Segovia. Chandos has all his symphonies.


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Mendelssohn: Symphony # 5 in D Major, Op. 107 "Reformation"

NBC Symphony Orchestra, Arturo Toscanini


----------



## bejart

Federigo Fiorillo (1755-ca.1825): Violin Concerto No.1 in F Major

Jorg Faeber leading the European Union Chamber Orchestra -- Adelina Oprean, violin


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Haydn
Symphony #32 In C Major
Symphony #33 In C Major
Symphony #34 In D Minor

Adam Fischer, Austro-Hungararian Haydn Orchestra


----------



## Mahlerian

Bruckner: Symphony No. 8 in C minor (1890 version)
Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra, cond. Tennstedt









Unfortunately, the score I had was of the Haas version, and the disc is the Nowak, but as long as you know to skip certain passages while reading, it works well enough.


----------



## bioluminescentsquid

Pleasant disc with various pieces from the Fitzwilliam Virginal book played on a copy of perhaps the only extant 16th century English Harpsichord, a "Moder und kind" virginal, and a 1696 Guillaume Van Belle organ in Nielles-les-Ardres.


----------



## Vaneyes

Sampling a new release, *Ginastera* orchestral works w. DSO Berlin/Tamayo. Well-played and recorded, but probably for *Ginastera* completists only. Capriccio's 2015 selection w. Deutsche Staats. Rheinland-Pfalz/Steffens holds more universal appeal. :tiphat:


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Mahlerian said:


> Bruckner: Symphony No. 8 in C minor (1890 version)
> Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra, cond. Tennstedt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unfortunately, the score I had was of the Haas version, and the disc is the Nowak, but as long as you know to skip certain passages while reading, it works well enough.


I wish Bruckner had not revised his works so many times.


----------



## Mahlerian

Johnnie Burgess said:


> I wish Bruckner had not revised his works so many times.


Well, the Haas version is not Bruckner's fault, but rather that of an editor who felt that the best solution to the Bruckner problem would be to take stuff from the first versions and stick it into the revision.


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Anton Bruckner: Symphony # 8 In C Minor 1887 version

Georg Tintner, National Symphony Orchestra of Ireland


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Mahlerian said:


> Well, the Haas version is not Bruckner's fault, but rather that of an editor who felt that the best solution to the Bruckner problem would be to take stuff from the first versions and stick it into the revision.


Bruckner allowed to many to make decisions for him.


----------



## bejart

Johannes Spech (ca.1767-1836): String Quartet in G Minor, Op.2, No.1

Festetics Quartet: Istvan Kertesz and Erika Petofi, violins -- PEter Ligeti, viola -- Rezso Pertorini, cello


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

bejart said:


> Johannes Spech (ca.1767-1836): String Quartet in G Minor, Op.2, No.1
> 
> Festetics Quartet: Istvan Kertesz and Erika Petofi, violins -- PEter Ligeti, viola -- Rezso Pertorini, cello


You seem to have a lot of string quartets by obscure composer.:tiphat:


----------



## Blancrocher

Beethoven: Symphonies 3 & 4 (Karajan)


----------



## gHeadphone

aglayaepanchin said:


> Have you seen the video of Bernstein's explanation of the meaning of the symphony (for him at least). Even though you might not fully agree it's pretty interesting.


Ive not, ill search it out, thank you!


----------



## gHeadphone

Mahlerian said:


> I think highly of Bernstein as a Mahler conductor, but his interpretation of the Ninth (its meaning, not the music) is woefully misguided.
> 
> - Mahler was not aware of his death, a few years away
> - The work does draw on several farewell motifs, but there is no biographical evidence that Mahler saw it as his own farewell
> 
> In light of the Kindertotenlieder quote on the last page, it may very well be a farewell to his departed daughter if it is interpreted as a farewell to anything.


Funny enough thats the sense of grief i always get from the last movement, it never approaches any type of self pity for me.


----------



## bioluminescentsquid

Rameau & Late Master Bruggen - a combination one could only dream of!


----------



## Guest

Whew! This guy certainly knows his way around the keyboard. The music is not terribly profound, but it's a lot of fun, especially when played with so much passion and flair. Very good sound.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Beethoven, Symphony No. 3*

What, the Saturday Symphony is Norgard's 3rd? Rats; I'll have to dig through my CD stack to find that one. In the meantime, Szell is keeping me company.


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Manxfeeder said:


> *Beethoven, Symphony No. 3*
> 
> What, the Saturday Symphony is Norgard's 3rd? Rats; I'll have to dig through my CD stack to find that one. In the meantime, Szell is keeping me company.
> 
> View attachment 87736


Nice recording by a great conductor.


----------



## Guest

Concerto No. 2. I think this is my first recording of his music--it's pretty good--has a strong Stravinsky vibe. The LP sounds good--bright and clear. It was also fun shopping in an actual record store yesterday!


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Beethoven: Symphony # 3 In E Flat Major, Op. 55 "Eroica"

Herbert von Karajan, Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra









Going with a different conductor and orchestra.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Norgard, Symphony No. 3*

Segerstram and the Danish orchestra.


----------



## bejart

Johnnie Burgess said:


> You seem to have a lot of string quartets by obscure composer.:tiphat:


One of my New Year's resolutions a couple of years ago was to own every Classical Era string quartet ever recorded. I haven't completed it yet ---

Now, Christian Cannabich (1731-1798): Symphony No.48 in B Flat

Uwe Grodd conducting the Nicolaus Esterhazy Sinfonia


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

bejart said:


> One of my New Year's resolutions a couple of years ago was to own every Classical Era string quartet ever recorded. I haven't completed it yet ---
> 
> Now, Christian Cannabich (1731-1798): Symphony No.48 in B Flat
> 
> Uwe Grodd conducting the Nicolaus Esterhazy Sinfonia


I heard several of his when I used to have spotify. He was good.


----------



## Manxfeeder

bejart said:


> One of my New Year's resolutions a couple of years ago was to own every Classical Era string quartet ever recorded. I haven't completed it yet ---


Wow, that's ambitious. :tiphat:


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Antonio Vivaldi
Op. # 1 Trio Sonata # 9 In A Major RV 75
Op. # 1 Trio Sonata #10 In B Flat Major RV 78
Op. # 1 Trio Sonata #11 In B Minor RV 79

L'Arte dell'Arco


----------



## deprofundis

Tonight.. yes tonight im drinking a glasse of chartreuse , record store call in sir: we have *thomas de crecquillon *cd for you, i was on a rush to the cd store it was closing time.Than i though hmm.. why not grab Dufay and Josquin L'homme armée missa, so i grab them too.Never heard a Dufay mass, but im familiar whit Josquin Missa at least one of them harmonia mundi gold, i dont recalled the name and too lazy or blazé to figure it out.That about it folks , i had not drink in at least 3 weeks, i need a glasse juste one glasse enought... im lisening to the delight of the brabant ensemble lead by mister stephen rice, what a genious , im still waiting for the Manchicourt cd.But Crecquillon is wonderfull and persona non gratas, mysterious, no one know detail on his life, yet he was poppular across europe, Monteverdi had a high estime of him.

When i hear quality classical like this it make me think of me having chateau lafite and kaviar has food for the mind, hey music of habsbourgh monarchy we are not kidding here, buy this album , im absolutly thrilled, this is a keeper on hyperion.


----------



## D Smith

Bruckner: Symphony No. 4 in E flat (2nd version 1878/80 Haas Edition) Wand/Cologne. A really excellent performance. Though not as passionate as Jochum who I am most familiar with, Wand brings a compelling majesty and balance to this work. Recommended.


----------



## bioluminescentsquid

"Biber accompanied by a single positiv organ? No way," thought I when I started this disc. Serves to say, I'm converted now!


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Bohuslav Martinu: Symphony # 1

Neemi Jarvi, Bamberger Symphoniker


----------



## Vronsky

*Brahms: Symphony No. 1 (Barbirolli & Vienna Philharmonic)*










Johannes Brahms: Symphony No. 1
Sir John Barbirolli *·* Vienna Philharmonic Orchestra


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

bioluminescentsquid said:


> "Biber accompanied by a single positiv organ? No way," thought I when I started this disc. Serves to say, I'm converted now!


Biber wrote some great music.


----------



## Blancrocher

Schubert: Piano Sonatas D 575, D 840, D 894 (Richter)


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1963 - '65.


----------



## Guest

More of my LP haul from Amoeba Music. Magnificent playing but rather poor sound--his piano is metallic and I can hear some wow & flutter--was it recorded on a cassette? Also surprisingly, it is scratched even though it was a new, sealed LP. I couldn't find a better online picture--too lazy to take my own!)


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Jean Sibelius: Symphony # 1 in E Minor, Op. 39

Osmo Vänskä, Lahti Symphony Orchestra


----------



## Vronsky

*Mozart: Symphony No. 25 & other works (Otto Klemperer)*










Otto Klemperer: Maestro Mistico
Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart
The Magic Flute - Overture, KV 620
Hungarian State Opera Orchestra Budapest
Symphony No. 25 in G minor, KV 183
Symphony No. 38 in D major, KV 504 "Prague"
Serenata Notturna in D major, KV 239
RIAS Orchestra Berlin


----------



## SixFootScowl

Today I listened to symphonies 9, 7, 6, 4, 3, and 2 (in that order) from the Bernstein 1960s cycle


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Florestan said:


> Today I listened to symphonies 9, 7, 6, 4, 3, and 2 (in that order) from the Bernstein 1960s cycle


Which was your favorite one?


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Vaughan Williams: Symphony # 6 In E Minor

Adrian Boult, London Philharmonic Orchestra


----------



## Weston

Heliogabo said:


> *John Jenkins*
> Consort music
> The Consort of Musicke
> Trevor Jones conducting, and a young Monica Huggett plays the violin


I momentarily confused this with Karl Jenkins.


----------



## SixFootScowl

Johnnie Burgess said:


> Which was your favorite one?


I think 6 and 7 of these. Now I am on Symphony 1 with Muti. After that will be Shipway's 5th, and then the crowning performance will be the Mahlerfest 8th!


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Florestan said:


> I think 6 and 7 of these. Now I am on Symphony 1 with Muti. After that will be Shipway's 5th, and then the crowning performance will be the Mahlerfest 8th!


Be careful you might overdose on Mahler.


----------



## opus55

Listening to Karol Szymanowski:

Harnasie (The Highland Robbers), Op.55
_Polish Radio Chorus of Krakow
Polish Radio Symphony Orchestra of Krakow|Antoni Wit_

Symphony No. 4
_Polish Radio National Symphony Orchestra|Jerzy Semkow_


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Carl Nielsen: Symphony # 1 in G Minor, Opus. 7

Theodore Kuchar, Janacek Philharmonic Orchestra


----------



## Weston

Florestan said:


> Today I listened to symphonies 9, 7, 6, 4, 3, and 2 (in that order) from the Bernstein 1960s cycle


I can barely do one Mahler symphony in an evening! I'm exhausted just thinking about it.


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Weston said:


> I can barely do one Mahler symphony in an evening! I'm exhausted just thinking about it.


Listening to Symphonies 2, 3 and wanting to listen to # 8 in one day. That would be hard.


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Carlos Chavez: Third Symphony

Eduardo Mata, London Symphony Orchestra


----------



## Heliogabo

Weston said:


> I momentarily confused this with Karl Jenkins.


yes, the cover is too modern for John Jenkins...


----------



## Weston

*Who needs an orchestra when you've got these guys?*

Weston reporting live from lazy late summer striped lawns of suburban Nashville.

*Haydn: String Quartet No. 54 in B-Flat Major, Op. 71, No. 1, Hob.III:69*
Festetics Quartet










Deceptively light and fluffy "do you have any Grey Poupon?" music -- except Haydn then proceeds to thrash the theme to within an inch of its life! I can't figure out why the cello sounds so unnaturally booming in this quartet. I keep turning the volume down. I've not noticed that problem with any of the other selections from this excellent set. (?) *

As with several Haydn works, this one just sort of runs out of steam and quits. I wonder how his poor audiences knew when his pieces were over. But that's part of their charm.

*Piano Sonata No. 3 in C major, Op. 2, No. 3*
Jeno Jando, piano










Compared to the Schiff I listened to recently Jando seems in a frightful hurry! Also a bit heavy handed for this particular work. Beethoven wasn't always about fist shaking anger and passion. Otherwise it's a fine by-the-book performance. I love that fourth movement!

*Enescu: Piano Quartet No. 1 in D major, Op. 16 *
Tammuz Piano Quartet










Moving into the 20th century is not quite the jolt I imagined, especially after Beethoven.

Enescu almost always composes seemingly endless flowing melodies and we get plenty of those here coupled with swelling climactic drama and colorful near symphonic textures and colors -- so beautiful sometimes it almost hurts. That second movement almost captures what it's like to be in love (perhaps not its intent).

I can honestly say I've never heard anything quite like this piano quartet. What a composer was Enescu! Five out of five stars.

*I think I had an equalizer accidentally switched on in WinAmp. Terrible thing to do!


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Weston said:


> Weston reporting live from lazy late summer striped lawns of suburban Nashville.
> 
> *Haydn: String Quartet No. 54 in B-Flat Major, Op. 71, No. 1, Hob.III:69*
> Festetics Quartet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Deceptively light and fluffy "do you have any Grey Poupon?" music -- except Haydn then proceeds to thrash the theme to within an inch of its life! I can't figure out why the cello sounds so unnaturally booming in this quartet. I keep turning the volume down. I've not noticed that problem with any of the other selections from this excellent set. (?) *
> 
> As with several Haydn works, this one just sort of runs out of steam and quits. I wonder how his poor audiences knew when his pieces were over. But that's part of their charm.
> 
> *Piano Sonata No. 3 in C major, Op. 2, No. 3*
> Jeno Jando, piano
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Compared to the Schiff I listened to recently Jando seems in a frightful hurry! Also a bit heavy handed for this particular work. Beethoven wasn't always about fist shaking anger and passion. Otherwise it's a fine by-the-book performance. I love that fourth movement!
> 
> *Enescu: Piano Quartet No. 1 in D major, Op. 16 *
> Tammuz Piano Quartet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moving into the 20th century is not quite the jolt I imagined, especially after Beethoven.
> 
> Enescu almost always composes seemingly endless flowing melodies and we get plenty of those here coupled with swelling climactic drama and colorful near symphonic textures and colors -- so beautiful sometimes it almost hurts. That second movement almost captures what it's like to be in love (perhaps not its intent).
> 
> I can honestly say I've never heard anything quite like this piano quartet. What a composer was Enescu! Five out of five stars.
> 
> *I think I had an equalizer accidentally switched on in WinAmp. Terrible thing to do!


Nice music you listened to today.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Brahms*: Piano Concerto No. 2 in B flat major,"

Chicago Symphony Orchestra Fritz Reiner (conductor)
[Recording: 1961, Chicago, Orchestra Hall]


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Pugg said:


> ​
> *Brahms*: Piano Concerto No. 2 in B flat major,"
> 
> Chicago Symphony Orchestra Fritz Reiner (conductor)
> [Recording: 1961, Chicago, Orchestra Hall]


You really like this set.


----------



## SixFootScowl

Johnnie Burgess said:


> Be careful you might overdose on Mahler.


Right. I have done that on other things. An mixing in a little opera here and there and occasional other orchestral works. In the car I have been listening to a bit of non-classical.



Weston said:


> I can barely do one Mahler symphony in an evening! I'm exhausted just thinking about it.





Johnnie Burgess said:


> Listening to Symphonies 2, 3 and wanting to listen to # 8 in one day. That would be hard.


I am not listening in the sense of total attention, but this is going on my earbud all day long. Dedicated listening time is a luxury I have little of. And this explains why I don't have as good a feeling for the symphonies as I should. But I'll take it any way I can get it.


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Florestan said:


> Right. I have done that on other things. An mixing in a little opera here and there and occasional other orchestral works. In the car I have been listening to a bit of non-classical.
> 
> I am not listening in the sense of total attention, but this is going on my earbud all day long. Dedicated listening time is a luxury I have little of. And this explains why I don't have as good a feeling for the symphonies as I should. But I'll take it any way I can get it.


Still a lot of music by Mahler.


----------



## nbergeron

I haven't been on TC long enough to know how most of you feel about minimalism, but I'm finding early Steve Reich just as cerebral, yet moving as the more orthodox Music For 18 Musicians and Different Trains I'd heard. Definitely rewards multiple listens.


----------



## Pugg

​*Mozart / Beethoven*/ Quintets for Piano and Winds.
_Radu Lupu and friends _


----------



## Pugg

Manxfeeder said:


> Wow, that's ambitious. :tiphat:


But bejart showed us many beautiful recordings, I am for one are his disciple.


----------



## Pugg

bejart said:


> Alessandro Rolla (1757-1841): String Trio in C Major, Op.1, No.5
> 
> Budapest String Trio: Ferenc Kiss, violin -- Sandor Papp, viola -- Balazs Kantor, cello


Keep them coming bejart .:tiphat:


----------



## Pugg

Florestan said:


> Today I listened to symphonies 9, 7, 6, 4, 3, and 2 (in that order) from the Bernstein 1960s cycle


Good on you Florestan.


----------



## bioluminescentsquid




----------



## Pugg

​*Rossini : Arias*
_Lucia Valentini Terrani_


----------



## Pugg

​
*Myslivecek* - Complete Wind Octets & Quintets

L'Orfeo Blaeserensemble, Carin van Heerden

CPO's latest release with the L'Orfeo Wind Ensemble (with members from the successful L'Orfeo Baroque Orchestra) under Carin van Heerden turns to the multifaceted and sonorous wind octets and quintets of the Bohemian composer Josef Myslivecek.


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Pugg said:


> ​
> *Myslivecek* - Complete Wind Octets & Quintets
> 
> L'Orfeo Blaeserensemble, Carin van Heerden
> 
> CPO's latest release with the L'Orfeo Wind Ensemble (with members from the successful L'Orfeo Baroque Orchestra) under Carin van Heerden turns to the multifaceted and sonorous wind octets and quintets of the Bohemian composer Josef Myslivecek.


They are nice.:tiphat:


----------



## Pugg

​*Vaughan Williams : A Sea Symphony.*

Lott / Summers / Bernard Haitink


----------



## Ingélou

Debussy, La Mer (on YouTube). 
To damn with faint praise - it's *quite nice*.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

*Britten
Violin concerto in D minor,Op. 15
Peter Grimes: Four Sea Interludes, Op. 33a*
Matthew Trusler, Flanders SO, Seikyo Kim / Jan Latham-Koenig

Perfect for a wind and rain-lashed Sunday morning in Orkney.


----------



## worov




----------



## Pugg

*Vinyl*

​
*Gluck;Orfeo*

_Peter Hofmann/ Julia Conwall/ Alan Berghius._

Heins Pander Conducting


----------



## Dr Johnson

Ingélou said:


> Debussy, La Mer (on YouTube).
> To damn with faint praise - it's *quite nice*.


Is this your attempt at listening to something new?


----------



## Wood

Current non-listening for me:










The CD I made of this pre-recorded cassette is unlistenable, and the old cassette has long been chucked out.

Never mind, I just found the CD of it on Amazon for £1.46 delivered.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Beethoven : String quartets *
Op.74/Op.132

_Alban Berg Quartett_


----------



## Haydn man

A selection of listening over the past 24 hours
I think perhaps Brahms is my favourite VC and the playing here is superb
The Sibelius is also high on my list of favourites.
From the Boulez box set I have enjoyed the Divertimento for strings and VC No.2


----------



## Pugg

​
Gershwin:
Piano Concerto in F major
Eugene List (piano)
Eastman-Rochester Orchestra

Rhapsody in Blue
Eugene List (piano)
Eastman-Rochester Orchestra

Cuban Overture
Eastman-Rochester Orchestra

Sousa:
The Stars and Stripes Forever
Eastman Philharmonia

_Howard Hanson_


----------



## Ingélou

Dr Johnson said:


> Is this your attempt at listening to something new?


No - I had listened to it before (some time ago) and thought I'd give it another go. Was mildly disappointed. But it did make me reflect that I am a creature that moves in early/baroque grooves & that's what led to the thread.


----------



## Wood

SCHUBERT: Symphony No. 9 in C 'Great' Boston SO, Munch.

My first ever Schubert recording, released in the Seventies as a Camden Classic LP.


----------



## Wood

Recent Schubert listening includes the full symphony cycle recorded by Staatskapelle Dresden










and Masses 2 to 4 recorded in Prague by Czechs.


----------



## Pugg

Wood said:


> SCHUBERT: Symphony No. 9 in C 'Great' Boston SO, Munch.
> 
> My first ever Schubert recording, released in the Seventies as a Camden Classic LP.


Good old days , gone......forever .


----------



## Blancrocher

Schubert: Late String Quartets (Melos)


----------



## Blancrocher

Weston said:


> Enescu almost always composes seemingly endless flowing melodies and we get plenty of those here coupled with swelling climactic drama and colorful near symphonic textures and colors -- so beautiful sometimes it almost hurts. That second movement almost captures what it's like to be in love (perhaps not its intent).
> 
> I can honestly say I've never heard anything quite like this piano quartet. What a composer was Enescu! Five out of five stars.
> [/SIZE]


Alright, fine - I'll buy it.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mozart*
Piano Concerto No. 22 in E flat major, K482
Piano Concerto No. 17 in G major, K453

_Vassily Primakov (piano)
_
Odense Symphony Orchestra, Scott Yoo


----------



## Guest

Grisey
Les Espaces Acoustiques
...finally got round to Modulations, Transitoires and Epilogue.


----------



## Pugg

​
SALUT D AMOUR Works by DE FALLA, RAVEL, ALBÉNIZ, BRAHMS, VON 
PARADIS, BROCKWAY: ELGAR, DVORAK, KREISLER / Marc Neikrug, piano


----------



## Heliogabo

*Felix Mendelssohn Bartholdy*
_A midsummer night's dream_

Lilian Watson, soprano
Delia Wallis, mezzo-soprano
Finchley children's music grouo
London Symphony Orchestra
André Previn


----------



## Pugg

​*Jonas Kaufmann; Puccini Aria's *


----------



## jim prideaux

realised I am increasingly familiar with the symphonies of Dvorak so I am busy putting onto my I pod a variety of recordings of his other orchestral works so that I can listen in the car, at the gym etc and hopefully establish a similar level of familiarity...as I have mentioned before it always intrigues me that Dvorak appears to be considered a somewhat lesser composer, partially I imagine because of his inherent conservatism and lyricism-he does not necessarily challenge the listener but chucks damn fine tunes at them!

Carnival Overture/My Home/The Water Goblin/The Noon Witch/The Golden Spinning Wheel/
Symphonic Variations-Jarvi and the SNO
Othello/Scherzo Capriccioso-Jansons and the Oslo P.O.
Legends/Notturno/Miniatures/Prague Waltzes-Fischer and the Budapest Festival Orchestra (interesting interview with Fischer in the Guardian Review yesterday).

will have to restore Harnoncourts recordings of the tone poems to my 'device'and finally address the issue of the two serenades and their absence from my collection-Chung and the VPO or he Orpheus C.O. (Amazonia here we come!)


----------



## Guest

Further with Ivo.


----------



## starthrower




----------



## bejart

Antonio Vivaldi (1678-1741): Sinfonia in G Major, RV 149

Andrew Manze leading the Academy of Ancient Music


----------



## Pugg

​
*Bach, J S: St Matthew Passion, BWV244*

Gundala Janowitz, Christa Ludwig, Peter Schreier, Dietrich Fischer-Dieskau, Walter Berry, Horst Laubenthal, Anton Diakov

Wiener Singverein, Chor der Deutschen Oper Berlin & Berliner Philharmoniker, Herbert von Karajan


----------



## Heliogabo

_Three Parts upon a Ground (17th-Century Music for Three Violins) 
_John Holloway / Andrew Manze / Stanley Ritchie, baroque violins
Continuo: John Toll, Nigel North, Mary Springfelds

Music by: Purcell, Buonamente, Gabrieli,Marini, Uccelini, Fontana, Constantin, Schmelzer, Hacquart, Rosir, Pachelbel.

Such a lovely disc


----------



## schigolch




----------



## Granate

*Various Composers*
Adagio
_HDTracks edition_
*Ensemble Caprice
Cond. Matthias Maute, Analekta (2013)*
--
*Howells*
Rhapsodic Quintet for Clarinet and String Quartet (1919)
Sonata for Clarinet and Piano (1946)
Prelude for Harp (1915)
A Near-Minuet for Clarinet and Piano (1946)
Sonata No.3 in E minor for Violin and Piano (1923)
*mobius, Naxos (2004)*

























http://www.talkclassical.com/6106-non-classical-im-currently-736.html#post1107877

_New classical listenings. I tried out with this Audiophile recording of choral works by Ensemble Caprice and almost all the tracks were pleasing, but none of them was a superb performance for me. Maybe it is good only because of the sound quality.
And a Herbert Howells Chamber music album, really jazzy, but really underwhelming compared with his choral works that I am right now listening to._


----------



## Merl

Worked my way thru symphonies 4-6 this morning. one of Supraphon's best recordings, IMO.


----------



## Vronsky

*Brahms: Symphony No. 4 (Giulini & Philharmonia Orchestra)*










Johannes Brahms: Symphony No. 4
Philharmonia Orchestra *·* Carlo Maria Giulini


----------



## Merl

Just put this on. I like these readings. I may be biased because I got this cd for nothing, from a school I worked at, but it's a very relaxed pair of readings that have a nice flow to them. I have much better recordings of these (eg Mravinsky, Karajan, Dorati, Abbado, etc) but this is very pleasant for a budget version and needed a play, for a change.


----------



## Sonata

A trio of first symphonies yesterday:


----------



## bejart

Leopold Kozeluch (1747-1818): String Quartet in B Flat, Op.32, No.1

Stamic Quartet: Bohuslav Matousek and Josef Kekula, violins -- Jan Peruska, viola -- Vladimir Leixner, cello


----------



## Vronsky

*Weber: Clarinet Concertos Nos. 1 & 2 (Neeme Järvi/CBSO & Janet Hilton)*










Carl Maria von Weber: Clarinet Concerto No. 1 in F minor & Clarinet Concerto No. 2 E flat major
City of Birmingham Symphony Orchestra *·* Neeme Järvi *·* Janet Hilton


----------



## Michamel

Current listening:

*Symphony No. 39 KV 543, Concertone KV 190, Horn Concerto KV 495*

Artists: SWF Symphony Orchestra, Michael Gielen, Will Sanders
Componist: Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart
Label: Arte Nova Records


----------



## Merl

Haven't played this in ages.


----------



## Dr Johnson

Ingélou said:


> No - I had listened to it before (some time ago) and thought I'd give it another go. Was mildly disappointed. But it did make me reflect that* I am a creature that moves in early/baroque grooves* & that's what led to the thread.


Funnily enough, I thought that was the case.


----------



## Dr Johnson

John Mayer, Prabhanda for cello & piano


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Today I've listened to my wife, the traffic, birds, bees and flies and "the daily siren"...oh, and myself.


----------



## Mahlerian

Stravinsky: Oedipus Rex, Symphonies of Wind Instruments
Peter Pears, Martha Modl, augmented Men's Choir of Northwest German Radio, Koln Radio Symphony Orchestra, cond. Stravinsky


----------



## Sonata

I just downloaded this gem and I'm loving it


----------



## Fletcher

First time listen of *Shostakovich Symphony 8*, from Andris Nelsons/BSO latest DG Shostakovich album _Under Stalin's Shadow_


----------



## Heliogabo

discs 19 & 17
Oboenkonzerte
Thomas Indermuhle / English Chamber Orchestra

Concertos with diverse instruments


----------



## SixFootScowl




----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1997.


----------



## Vaneyes

Kontrapunctus said:


> More of my LP haul from Amoeba Music. Magnificent playing but rather poor sound--his piano is metallic and I can hear some wow & flutter--was it recorded on a cassette? Also surprisingly, it is scratched even though it was a new, sealed LP. I couldn't find a better online picture--too lazy to take my own!)


Speaking of Gilels and DG, a new release, The Seattle Recital (recorded December 6, 1964).










http://www.deutschegrammophon.com/en/cat/4796288


----------



## Granate

*Howells*
Sir Patrick Spens, Op.23
Hymnus paradisi
*Cond. David Hill, The Bach Choir, Bournemouth SO, Naxos (2007)*
--
_More choral works, including:_
Magnificat / Nunc Dimittis, St Paul's (1951)
Requiem
Office of Holy Communion 'Collegium Regale'
*Cond. Christopher Robinson, Choir of St. John's College, Cambridge, Naxos (1999)*
















_Superb English choral works, and really glad to listen to them completely. There is no actual favourite between the two._


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Gustav Mahler: Symphony # 5 In C Sharp Minor

Herbert von Karajan, Berliner Philharmoniker


----------



## Michamel

Current listening:

*Symphonien c-moll,C-Dur,Es-Dur*

Artists: Schwedisches Kammerorchester, Sundkvist
Componist: Josef Martin Kraus
Label: Naxos


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Michamel said:


> Current listening:
> 
> *Symphonien c-moll,C-Dur,Es-Dur*
> 
> Artists: Schwedisches Kammerorchester, Sundkvist
> Componist: Josef Martin Kraus
> Label: Naxos


Kraus deserves more attention than he gets. Not saying he was a great composer.


----------



## bejart

jan Vanhal (1739-1813): Symphony in G Major, Bryan G10

Riyoko Matsui leading the Haydn Sinfonietta Tokyo


----------



## TwoFlutesOneTrumpet

Beethoven string quartets - Talich quartet; currently listening to No 15. I could be listening to this set for awhile.


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

TwoFlutesOneTrumpet said:


> Beethoven string quartets - Talich quartet; currently listening to No 15. I could be listening to this set for awhile.
> 
> View attachment 87761


Nice recording. What an interesting cd cover.


----------



## Michamel

Current listening:

*Wadjda (OST)*

Artists: Max Richter
Componist: Max Richter
Label: Milan (Warner)


----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## Blancrocher

Schubert: Trout Quintet (Schiff/Hagen); Mendelssohn: Symphonies 3&4 (Szell)


----------



## jim prideaux

' Domus ' performing the two Dvorak Piano Quartets (Hyperion)


----------



## Michamel

Current listening:

*Dvorák: Cello Concerto; Bruch: Kol Nidrei; Bloch: Schelomo*

Artists: Jean Martinon, George Szell 
Componist: various
Label: Deutsche Grammophon


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Heitor Villa-Lobos: String Quartet # 9

Cuarteto Latinoamericano









Vagn Holmboe: String Quartet #10 Op. 102

The Kontra Quartet


----------



## senza sordino

This is a lot of German music for me, one week's worth of listening in this post.

Brahms Violin Sonatas 1, 2 and 3. Good stuff here. On my future list of music to learn is the second sonata in A major. The score is sitting on my music stand behind three other pieces.







Strauss Death and Transfiguration, Metamorphosen, Four Last Songs. A fantastic album. 








Hindemith Viola Concerto (Der Schwanendreher), Trauermusik for string orchestra and solo viola, Kammermusik no 5 for solo viola and large chamber orchestra, Koncertmusik for solo viola and large chamber orchestra. I recently bought this cd, and I listened to it twice this week. 







Very interesting, though I think I prefer the next cd:

Hindemith Symphonic metamorphosis of themes by Weber, violin concerto, Koncertmusik for string orchestra and brass instruments.








I bought this box set of Mahler last March and hadn't listened to all of it. So this week I listened to most of it, and now I've listened to every cd in the set; there are 13 in total. It's a pretty good set, though not perfect. Does a perfect complete set of Mahler even exist?
Mahler symphonies: 4, 6, 7 and 9. Song cycles: Des Knaben Wonderhorn, Songs and the Wayfarer, Ruckert, Kindertotenlieder. And Das Lied Von Der Erde, and the adagio from the tenth symphony. That's a lot of songs for me. But enjoyable. Some I hadn't heard before, and I will definitely listen again but maybe not all so much in one go.


----------



## bejart

Joseph Boulogne, Chevalier de St.George (ca.1739-1799): Violin Concerto in C Major, Op.5, No.1

Frantisek Preisler Jr conducting the Pilsen Philharmonic Orchestra -- Miroslav Vilimec, violin


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

bejart said:


> Joseph Boulogne, Chevalier de St.George (ca.1739-1799): Violin Concerto in C Major, Op.5, No.1
> 
> Frantisek Preisler Jr conducting the Pilsen Philharmonic Orchestra -- Miroslav Vilimec, violin


That is a very nice violin concerto. Wish more of his music would be recorded at good prices.


----------



## AClockworkOrange

More Mozart this evening courtesy of Günter Wand & the NDR Sinfonieorchester - Symphonies Nos. 39, 40 & 41 'Jupiter'.

Excellent performances indeed by Wand. I stated earlier that my five favourite Conductors of Mozart's Symphonies were Klemperer, Beecham, Pinnock (these three in no order - followed by), Furtwängler and Boult.

Wand would come in sixth for the same reason that Furtwängler and Boult didn't place in the top three - the limited number of Symphonies recorded - few in number but superb in quality. Like Boult, Wand has an incredible grasp of rhythm and keeps forward momentum without falling into the realm of rushing. Both lead their respective Orchestras with great clarity and generate a depth of sound with distinctive and equally rewarding performances.


----------



## pmsummer

FROM ME FLOWS WHAT YOU CALL TIME
TWILL BY TWILIGHT (In Memory of Morton Feldman)
REQUIEM
*Toru Takemitsu*
Nexus Percussion Ensemble
Pacific Symphony Orchestra
Carl St.Clair - conductor
_
Sony Classical_


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Vagn Holmboe: Sinfonia in Memoriam, Op. 65, "Symfonisk metamorfose"

Owain Arwel Hughes, Aarhus Symphony Orchestra


----------



## bioluminescentsquid




----------



## Johnnie Burgess

bioluminescentsquid said:


>


Nice recording of of some of the works of Bach.


----------



## tortkis

J. S. Bach: Concerto Transcriptions after various Composers (Brilliant Classics, 1999)









Concertos for solo keyboard, after Vivaldi, Alessandro Marcello, and Benedetto Marcello
Pieter Dirksen (Harpsichord)


----------



## TurnaboutVox

*Bridge
Enter Spring, rhapsody for orchestra
Summer, tone poem for orchestra
Two Poems for orchestra 
The Sea, suite for orchestra *
(No. 1 Seascape; No. 2 Sea-foam; No. 3 Moonlight; No. 4 Storm)
NZSO, James Judd [Naxos, 2004]

Poetry, and somehow very fitting to my present maritime surroundings. The New Zealand Symphony Orchestra provide good competition in this repertoire to Hickox and the BBC NO of Wales on Chandos, the CD version I own.



> ...they make the case for Bridge's unique brand of English late Romanticism into early Modernism. Lush in the four-movement suite called The Sea, lean in the harder-edged rhapsody called Enter Spring, Judd and the New Zealanders give everything they've got to Bridge's opulently angular music, making his lines sing, his harmonies resound, his rhythms move, and his forms flow. Although the dedicated Bridge aficionados will keep their old Charles Groves recordings and their new Richard Hickox recordings, [they] will also want to try this lovely recording.
> 
> James Leonard


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Beethoven: Symphony # 2 In D Major Op. 36

George Szell, The Cleveland Orchestra


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Gustav Mahler: Symphony # 9 in D Major

Bruno Walter, Vienna Philharmonic









Recorded 1938


----------



## pmsummer

ENGLISH ROYAL FUNERAL MUSIC
*Henry Purcell, Thomas Morley, Thomas Tomkins, Thomas Weelkes*
Vov Luminis
Lionel Meunier - direction
_
Ricercar_


----------



## Guest

Grrr...this supposedly new/sealed disc is defective, too! It sticks in the transition from the 2nd to the 3rd movement. I'll return both this and Gilels Mozart disc tomorrow.


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Kontrapunctus said:


> Grrr...this supposedly new/sealed disc is defective, too! It sticks in the transition from the 2nd to the 3rd movement. I'll return both this and Gilels Mozart disc tomorrow.


Nice, how is the recording?


----------



## Vronsky

*Symphonic poems by A. Glazunov and C. Debussy: The Sea (Evgeny Svetlanov)*










Symphonic poems by A. Glazunov and C. Debussy: The Sea
The State Symphonic Orchestra *·* Evgeny Svetlanov


----------



## bioluminescentsquid




----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Heitor Villa-Lobos: String Quartet #10

Cuarteto Latinoamericano









Vagn Holmboe :String Quartet # 3 Op. 48

The Kontra Quartet


----------



## Guest

Johnnie Burgess said:


> Nice, how is the recording?


Quite good, actually. Ferras' tone is not as rich as Heifetz's or Oistrakh's, but he plays well. The orchestra is great...duh!


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Kontrapunctus said:


> Quite good, actually. Ferras' tone is not as rich as Heifetz's or Oistrakh's, but he plays well. The orchestra is great...duh!


That is good to hear.


----------



## Weston

nbergeron said:


> View attachment 87748
> 
> I haven't been on TC long enough to know how most of you feel about minimalism, but I'm finding early Steve Reich just as cerebral, yet moving as the more orthodox Music For 18 Musicians and Different Trains I'd heard. Definitely rewards multiple listens.


It's how you feel that counts, fellow Tennessean. But minimalism has a solid fan base here. (Sadly I'm not among them.)


----------



## Weston

Some random responses to things above:



Pugg said:


> ​*Vaughan Williams : A Sea Symphony.*
> 
> Lott / Summers / Bernard Haitink


I still don't have this Vaughan Williams symphony and I have no idea why. I haven't settled on the right version I guess. I want the neighbors to enjoy the choir too. 



Ingélou said:


> No - I had listened to it [La Mer] before (some time ago) and thought I'd give it another go. Was mildly disappointed. But it did make me reflect that I am a creature that moves in early/baroque grooves & that's what led to the thread.


Not really the best Debussy in my opinion. One shouldn't judge his entire output by that borderline snooze-fest.



Blancrocher said:


> Alright, fine - I'll buy it [Enescu Piano Quartets].


As always - sample first. But I think you may like it.



Johnnie Burgess said:


> Kraus deserves more attention than he gets. Not saying he was a great composer.


Oh, but I think he was. Timeless.


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Bohuslav Martinu:
String Quartet # 2, H. 150
String Quartet # 3, H. 183

Stamitz Quartet


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Beethoven
Piano Trio # 5 In D Major, Op. 70 # 1 "Ghost"
Piano Trio # 6 In E Flat Major, Op. 70 # 2

Beaux Arts Trio


----------



## bejart

Haydn: Divertimento No.3 in D Major

Emil Klein leading the Hamburg Soloists


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Haydn
Piano Trio #39 In G Major "Gypsy"
Piano Trio #40 In F Sharp Minor
Piano Trio #41 In E Flat Major




Beaux Arts Trio


----------



## Weston

Concerto evening in cicada serenaded suburban Nashville.
*
Beethoven: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra in D major, Op. 61*
Herbert von Karajan / Berlin Philharmonic / Anne-Sophie Mutter, violin










One of my favorite piano concertos in its original violin concerto form. I wonder who wrote the cadenza for this. It seems to be all over the place and I'm thinking "Okay, stop noodling and let's get back to the music." Otherwise I think HvK is trying to bang my head a couple of times in this recording and that works for me.

[Intermission. I got interrupted multiple times this evening as I am planning a lengthy trip with friends later in the week.]

*Myaskovsky: Cello Concerto in C minor, Op. 66*
Valery Polyansky / Russian State Symphony Orchestra / Alexander Ivashkin, cello










Pleasant if initially mournful two movement concerto strikes me more like an extended romance for cello and orchestra, at least in the first movement. Myaskovsky has yet to invoke much reaction in me, but then I have had similar feelings with composers (Delius for example) whom I later really enjoy.

Having said that I think the movement 2 cadenza in this is much nicer than in the Beethoven above and it leads back to the movement 1 opening theme in a satisfying way.

*Brahms: Piano Concerto No.1 in D minor, Op.15*
Claudio Abbado / Berliner Philharmoniker / Maurizio Pollini, piano










Sometimes you've just got to wallow in drama. To be a supposedly conservative academic composer Brahms surely pulled out all the emotional stops for this one. I also notice some weird voice leading in movement 2 in a quiet piano part that should have stretched the boundaries of what is possible in common practice. Was Brahms already leading the way to Debussy and the 20th century in this fairly early work?


----------



## bioluminescentsquid

More Biber for today! (It was, after all, recently his 372th birthday, so why not?)

Edit: Ouch! That was a surprisingly aggressive (In the most awesome of ways) Sonata II, which I've known from a recording by Jose Vasquez. Lovin' it!


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Haydn
Symphony #16 In B Flat Major
Symphony #17 In F Major
Symphony #18 In G Major

Adam Fischer, Austro-Hungarian Haydn Orchestra


----------



## Pugg

*Mozart* - Piano Concertos Nos. 19 & 23


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Haydn
Symphony #59 "Feuersymphonie" In A Major
Symphony #60 'Il distratto' In C Major
Symphony #61 In D Major

Adam Fischer, Austro-Hungarian Haydn Orchestra


----------



## tortkis

sfSoundFestival 2016









Johanna Beyer: Music of the Spheres (1938)
Iannis Xenakis: Iannis Xenakis: Charisma (1971)
Kyle Bruckmann: Following Orders (2014)
James Tenney: Critical Band (1988/2000)
John Cage: Cartridge Music (1960)
Krzysztof Penderecki: Actions (1971)
Pierre Boulez: Anthèmes 2 (1997)
Earle Brown: December 1952 (1952)
Steve Reich: Reed Phase (1966)
sfSoundGroup: Improvisation (2016)
Salvatore Sciarrino: Esplorazione Del Bianco II (1986)
Greg Saunier: Secret Mobilization (2010/2016)
Phil Niblock: Disseminate (1998)
Pauline Oliveros: Sound Patterns (1961)
Earle Brown: Available Forms I (1961)
Morton Feldman: Out of 'Last Pieces' (1961)
Pauline Oliveros: The Inner/Outer Sound Matrix (for sfSound) (2007)
Morton Feldman: Marginal Intersection (1951)


----------



## Pugg

​
*Bizet:*
Patrie Overture, Op. 19
Carmen Suite
L'Arlesienne Suite No. 1
L'Arlésienne Suite No. 2

Detroit Symphony Orchestra, Paul Paray


----------



## Scopitone

Georg Solti / Chicago Symphony Orchestra
Mahler: Symphony No. 1 [1983 Recording]


----------



## Pugg

*Vinyl*

​
*Mahler; Symphony no 2. *

_Heather Harper (soprano) & Helen Watts (contralto)_

London Symphony Orchestra & Chorus, Sir Georg Solti

Recorded - Kingsway Hall, London, May 1966


----------



## bioluminescentsquid




----------



## bioluminescentsquid

Right after this:


----------



## Balthazar

*Crumb ~ Black Angels*

The Kronos Quartet performs.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Scarlatti: Sonatas*.
_Evgeny Sudbin _.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Verdi:Requiem*

Leontyne Price (soprano), Rosalind Elias (mezzo-soprano), Jussi Björling (tenor), Giorgio Tozzi (bass)

Wiener Philharmoniker, Singverein der Gesellscaft der Musikfreunde, Wien, Fritz Reiner

*Verdi; Quattro Pezzi Sacri;*
Yvonne Minton (mezzo-soprano)

Los Angeles Philharmonic Orchestra and Master Chorale, Zubin Mehta

"


> Reiner's opening of the Requiem is very slow and atmospheric...Yet as the work proceeds the performance soon sparks into life, and there is some superb and memorable singing from a distinguished team of soloists. THe recording has a spectacularly wide dynamic range" Penguin Guide, 2010 **/*


----------



## AClockworkOrange

My morning drive to work was accompanied by the first two movements of Beethoven's Fourth Symphony performed by Wilhelm Furtwängler & the Wiener Philharmoniker. Movements three & four will be played on the return journey.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

*Bax
Tintagel, tone poem for orchestra
Symphony No. 7*
RSNO, David Lloyd-Jones [Naxos, 2003]


----------



## Pugg

​
*Granados: Spanish Dances.*
_Alicia De Larrocha _


----------



## Blancrocher

Chopin: Mazurkas (Michelangeli)


----------



## Pugg

​*Aram Khachaturian* (1903-1978)

_*Symphony Nr.2*
_

3 Concert arias
Julia Bauer, Robert-Schumann-Philharmonie, Frank Beermann


----------



## Vronsky

*Stravinsky: Scènes de ballet & Renard (Stravinsky) | Lyapunov: Hashish (Svetlanov)*










Igor Stravinsky
Scènes de ballet 
CBC Symphony Orchestra *·* Igor Stravinsky
Renard
William Murphy *·* Loren Driscoll *·* Donald Gramm *·* George Shirley *·* Columbia Chamber Ensemble *·* Igor Stravinsky










Sergei Lyapunov: Hashish, Op. 53
Evgeny Svetlanov *·* The State Academic Symphony Orchestra


----------



## deprofundis

Im lisening to *Josquin *Missa Gaudeamus & motets a la vierge and after this* Josquin *again* la chapelle royale *( a motets cd).
So you can say im rediscovering Josquin since a while true his motets like i said in another post. Josquin is quite impressive before i would favor Guillaume Dufay but now i dont know perhaps Josquin has more to offer for me i dont know...


----------



## bejart

Johann Joachim Quantz (1697-1773): Flute Sonata No.231 in B Minor

Rachel Brown, flute -- Mark Caudle, cello -- James Johnstone, harpsichord


----------



## Pugg

*Brahms/ Medtner*

_Florian Noack_

8 Klavierstucke Op 76
6 Contes pour Piano
Sonata Tragica


----------



## bioluminescentsquid




----------



## Guest

My first acquaintance with von Dohnànyi and Mahler.I must say that after listening awhile I like his interpretation.It is far from the Bernstein approach but that doen't mean it is bad.The adagio is very refined and stilled.


----------



## Jeff W

*In which there is music*

Good morning TC from bright and sunny Albany!

View attachment 87788


Got started last night with my project to listen to as many of Joseph Haydn's concertos that I have\can find to stream. Started with this complete set of Piano Concertos & Concertinos that I found on Apple Music. Massimo Palumbo plays the pianoforte (at least that is what it is credited as on the back album art on Amazon. Again, I don't have access to the liner notes...) and the Austrian Chamber Orchestra was conducted by Ernst Theis. Delightful little concertos. I think Haydn's concertos only get a bad reputation because they sound, at least to me, to be in an earlier Classical style as opposed to that of Mozart's and Beethoven's style. This set contained the Piano Concertos No. 2, 4 & 9 and the Concertino Hob. XIV/12 (which is listed as a divertimento  I'm not a musicologist so I don't pretend to understand! All I know is that I enjoyed the music!)

View attachment 87789


Jiří Bělohlávek conducting the Czech Philharmonic in Dvorak's Symphonies No. 4 & 5. Not the most familiar material here but, as with the previous discs in the set, well played. Dvorak's symphonic writing has really matured.

View attachment 87790


Beethoven's Symphonies No. 2 & 5 with George Szell conducting the the Cleveland Orchestra. Great recordings here. Again, I'm more used to the very quick tempos used in HIP groups when it comes to Beethoven but that didn't stop me from highly enjoying this.

View attachment 87791


Rounding out the listening with Mozart's Piano Concertos No. 5, 6 & 7 (in the version for two pianos). Murray Perahia plays the piano and conducts the English Chamber Orchestra. Radu Lupu joins Mr. Perahia on the second piano in No. 7. Mozart =


----------



## Vasks

_A through & through Romantic Mass by the fairly obscure Belgian, Peter Benoit_


----------



## Pugg

​
*Goldmark*: Violin Concerto No. 1 in A minor, Op. 28
*Korngold*:Violin Concerto in D major, Op. 35
Sinding: Suite for Violin & Orchestra, Op. 10 'im alten Stil'

_Itzhak Perlman (violin)_

Pittsburgh Symphony Orchestra, André Previn


----------



## Guest

deprofundis said:


> Im lisening to *Josquin *Missa Gaudeamus & motets a la vierge and after this* Josquin *again* la chapelle royale *( a motets cd).
> So you can say im rediscovering Josquin since a while true his motets like i said in another post. Josquin is quite impressive before i would favor Guillaume Dufay but now i dont know perhaps Josquin has more to offer for me i dont know...


Don't trouble yourself,listen and enjoy,my choice is Desprez.:tiphat:


----------



## Pugg

​
*Donizetti: Don Pasquale*.
_Beverly Sills / D. Gramm/ A.Titus / A.Kraus 
Sarah Caldwell conducting._


----------



## KirbyH

Sullen Germans and such:















Solti's Brahms cycle is contemporaneous with Karajan's second to last, so I decided to give the First, Second, and Fourth symphonies a spin. We are in a completely different world from Uncle Hebert here - Brahms for Solti turns into another showpiece for his magnificent orchestra, to the point of making it sound almost like Wagner. The horns are given a lot of headway, and glorious as they are it comes off a bit brutal. I get why he did it though - the Chicago Symphony at this time was a razor-precise machine, and Decca captures them in wide-ranging, bass-thick sound. The lizard-brain part of me wants to love these recordings, purely on account of how showy and brilliant they are. On the other hand, does charging ahead like a Valkyrie possessed miss Brahms' meaning in these works?

Being the person I am, I often think about Gurrelieder. I cycle back to this work every so often, only to become delighted by it time and again. Honestly, Schoenberg probably could have stuck to writing stuff like this and still achieved fame. One of his greatest skills was orchestration, and from the very first bar that's in evidence - the diaphanous flutes and strings evoke a mystery that only his contemporary Franz Schreker could match - and how well regarded is the latter these days? It's a supreme distillation of all that came before, to my ears. Ozawa guides us through the work without flagging, to the point of beating out Chailly and Rattle, to name a couple other recordings that have gained some fame. The Boston Symphony of the time was a most glorious instrument (and still very much is) and Philips has captured them in excellent sound. Plunge into it and rejoice.


----------



## Vronsky

*Debussy: 3 Sonatas & Syrinx (Grumiaux, Gendron & Bourdin)*










Claude Debussy
Sonata in G minor for Violin & Piano
Sonata in D minor for Cello & Piano
Syrinx
Sonata for Flute, Viola & Harp
Arthur Grumiaux *·* Maurice Gendron *·* Roger Bourdin


----------



## Granate

*Messiaen*
Turangalîla Symphony
L'ascension
*Cond. Antoni Wit, Katowice, Naxos (2000)*








_I think I am going to need to start a thread about why should I like Messiaen more than Penderecki. Maybe I underappreciate Turangalila's range of instruments and L'ascension hits more spots on me but still is not that fulfilling.

Nielsen

is coming_

.............


----------



## Adam Weber




----------



## Torkelburger

*Ruth Crawford Seeger* _String Quartet 1931_
Marijke van Kooten, Helen Hulst, Karin Dolman, Hans Woudenberg
(Deutsche Grammophon)


----------



## Michamel

Current listening:

*Liszt Inspections*

Artists: Marino Formenti 
Componist: Franz Liszt
Label: Kairos (Naxos Deutschland Musik & Video Vertriebsgesellschaft)


----------



## Heliogabo

I waited too long but finally I' ve just receive this wonderful set:










Musica Antiqua Koln, conducted by Reinhard Goebel

First I listened to _Les Nations_, by Couperin, and now a disc with french concertos by Buffardin, Boismortier, Corrette, Quentin and Blavet.
Sound is spectacular and just as i have imagined this set c'est simplement magnifique!


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Mozart: Symphony #38 In D Major, K504 "Prague"

Christopher Hogwood, The Academy of Ancient Music


----------



## Guest

Heliogabo said:


> I waited too long but finally I' ve just receive this wonderful set:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Musica Antiqua Koln, conducted by Reinhard Goebel
> 
> First I listened to _Les Nations_, by Couperin, and now a disc with french concertos by Buffardin, Boismortier, Corrette, Quentin and Blavet.
> Sound is spectacular and just as i have imagined this set c'est simplement magnifique!


Great box,many hours of courtly pleasures.
La Sonnerie is one of my favorites and I am in love with this recording.:tiphat:


----------



## Conglomerate




----------



## Heliogabo

Traverso said:


> Great box,many hours of courtly pleasures.
> La Sonnerie is one of my favorites and I am in love with this recording.:tiphat:QUOTE]
> 
> Yes, it is. I just ordered a few days ago a bargain box set which includes precisely this recording, Court music edition. :tiphat: Iwas sampling it and sound great too...


----------



## Dr Johnson

No. 2


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Haydn
Symphony #73 In D Major "La Chasse"
Symphony #74 In E Flat Major
Symphony #75 In D Major

Adam Fischer, Austro-Hungarian Haydn Orchestra


----------



## Guest

Heliogabo said:


> Traverso said:
> 
> 
> 
> Great box,many hours of courtly pleasures.
> La Sonnerie is one of my favorites and I am in love with this recording.:tiphat:QUOTE]
> 
> Yes, it is. I just ordered a few days ago a bargain box set which includes precisely this recording, Court music edition. :tiphat: Iwas sampling it and sound great too...
> 
> 
> 
> The D'Anglebert suite played by Gustav leonhardt is one of the most beautiful pieces for cembalo,imo.:tiphat:
Click to expand...


----------



## Heliogabo

Traverso said:


> Heliogabo said:
> 
> 
> 
> The D'Anglebert suite played by Gustav leonhardt is one of the most beautiful pieces for cembalo,imo.:tiphat:
> 
> 
> 
> Hope I'll try it soon
Click to expand...


----------



## Guest

Heliogabo said:


> Traverso said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hope I'll try it soon
> 
> 
> 
> You can hear it in the video After La Sonnerie
Click to expand...


----------



## Easy Goer

Bach - The Great Solo Works. Rosalyn Tureck


----------



## jim prideaux

.....the heat of an afternoon spent on a beach on the N.E. coast must be getting to me.....the melodies of two Dvorak pieces directly reminded me of other 'toons'.....Cavatina from Miniatures is Ralph McTell's Streets of London but more worryingly Symphonic Variations seems to have ended up as Bohemian Rhapsody (just realised that it might be appropriate!).....and I am neither a Queen or McTell fan!


opera has never really worked for me but I realise I might be missing something....picked up Madama Butterfly in Oxfam this morning......HvK ,VPO,Freni and Pavarotti....


----------



## Michamel

Conglomerate said:


>


What a nice and interesting album.

________________________

Current listening:

*Fanny & Felix: Klaviertrios op.11, op.66*

Artists: Trio Vivente 
Componist: Fanny Hensel, Felix Mendelssohn Bartholdy
Label: Raumklang


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Gustav Mahler: Symphony # 8 In E Flat, "Symphony Of A Thousand"

Rafael Kubelik, Bavarian Radio Symphony Orchestra


----------



## worov




----------



## Mahlerian

Schoenberg: Chamber Symphony No. 1 in E (arr. Steuermann for piano solo)
Aki Kuroda









Mozart: Symphony no. 39 in E-flat
Prague Chamber Orchestra, cond. Mackerras


----------



## Guest

I just love these SACD remastered analogue recordings. The sound is so rich and life-like--easily as good if not better than most contemporary recordings, and the playing is sublime.


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Beethoven: Symphony # 4 In B Flat Major Op. 60

Bruno Walter, Columbia Symphony Orchestra


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Bohuslav Martinu
Symphony # 3
Symphony # 4

Neemi Jarvi, Bamberger Symphoniker


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 2003.


----------



## D Smith

Mozart: String Quartets Nos. 6, 7 and 8. Quartetto Italiano. Just right after a long hot Monday. Lovely playing.


----------



## Balthazar

*Armand Angster plays Contemporary Works for Clarinet*

A collection of mostly new-to-me pieces for solo clarinet (some with electronics), often pushing the instrument and the performer to the limit.










Christophe Bertrande ~ _Dikha_
Brian Ferneyhough ~ _Time and Motion Study I_
Alberto Posadas ~ _Sinolon_
Ivan Fedele ~ _High_
Helmut Lachenmann ~ _Dal Niente (Intérieur III)_
Yann Robin ~ _Art of Metal II_


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Antonio Vivaldi
Flute Concerto # 1 In F Major, "La Tempsta di mare"
Flute Concerto # 2 In G Minor, "La Notte"
Flute Concerto # 3 In D Major, "il gardellino"

I Musici, Severino Gazzelloni


----------



## Guest

No.1 and 2 today. Great sound and masterful playing. Probably not for HIP purists, though.


----------



## Blancrocher

Bruckner: Symphony 9 (Jochum/BPO)


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Arcangelo Corelli
Op. 5 Sonata # 9 in A Major
Op. 5 Sonata #10 in F Major
Op. 5 Sonata #11 in E Major

Rémy Baudet, Jaap ter Linden, Mike Fentross & Pieter-Jan Belder


----------



## Weston

Granate said:


> *Messiaen*
> Turangalîla Symphony
> L'ascension
> *Cond. Antoni Wit, Katowice, Naxos (2000)*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _I think I am going to need to start a thread about why should I like Messiaen more than Penderecki. Maybe I underappreciate Turangalila's range of instruments and L'ascension hits more spots on me but still is not that fulfilling.
> 
> Nielsen
> 
> is coming_
> 
> .............


Turingalingalila is popular but I've rarely felt it best represents Messiaen. Quartet for the End of Time and Chronochromie are the way to go for me.


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Arthur Honegger
Symphony # 3 "Liturgique"

Charles Dutoit, Bavarian Radio Symphony Orchestra


----------



## starthrower




----------



## Weston

This will be my last deep listen report for about a week as I will be traveling and away from access to much music or to a keyboard for writing. I hope still to be able to hit "like" buttons through WiFi at least.

*Grieg: 7 Norwegian Mountain Melodies, EG 108A
Grieg: Album Leaf, EG 109 *(which may also be a part of the above. It isn't clear.)
Håkon Austbö, piano










Very short vignettes, but I should listen to them _sometime_. (Three have already gone by as wrote the previous sentence.  Not much to report.

*Lowell Liebermann: Sonata for viola and piano*
Cathy Basrak, viola / William Koehler, piano / Robert Koenig, piano (Well, that's what my notes say. Maybe they took turns.)










Wow! I like this piece. I've had the collection for a while but this may be the first serious listen I've given a piece from it. It's atmospheric and mysterious. Some would call it modern and harsh, but I find it a bit exotic at worst, Bartok meets Shostakovich. I've enjoyed every Libermann piece I've heard, but tend to shy away because he's popular and often seems accessible, as if that can't have virtue.

Four out of five stars for the unnerving inexplicable atmosphere. I see masses of shapeless things struggling upward against the confines of their own skins. Worth checking out. I think it's on Spotify.

*Rimsky-Korsakov: Quintet for Piano and Winds in B-Flat Major*
Alexander Bakhchiev, Alexander Korneev, Boris Afanasiev, Vladimir Vlasenko, Vladimir Zverev (but I don't know who plays what)










Goodness me! Rimsky-Korsakov in a comical mode, so light and fluffy not to mention borderline saccharine after all the exotic scales of the Liebermann, it's quite a shock. The work does get more serious in movement 2, but then is right back in cartoon land for the finale.

I was interested in this album if only to get away from the piano and strings format of so much chamber music. I do enjoy winds with piano clucking away in staccato with each other, but if I had remembered I would have listened to this first, _then_ the Liebermann.

See you next week sometime. May your own journey be amazing.


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1963/4.


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Beethoven
Piano Trio # 1 In E Flat Major, Op. 1 # 1
Piano Trio # 2 In G Major, Op. 1 # 2

Beaux Arts Trio


----------



## Vaneyes

Traverso said:


> My first acquaintance with von Dohnànyi and Mahler.I must say that after listening awhile I like his interpretation.It is far from the Bernstein approach but that doen't mean it is bad.The adagio is very refined and stilled.


Bernstein toned it down in his DG cycle. No matter, many choose the lyrical or musical approach, if you will. Walter, Kubelik, Bertini, to name a few, and most valid interps. :tiphat:


----------



## Mahlerian

Weston said:


> Turingalingalila is popular but I've rarely felt it best represents Messiaen. Quartet for the End of Time and Chronochromie are the way to go for me.


I don't think it's Messiaen's best or deepest work either, but hearing it live is a lot of fun. It's joyous and raucous, filled with more polyrhythms than the average moment of Rite of Spring and super technicolor instrumentation.


----------



## Grant

I'm brand new to classical music so I've been diving into Beethoven 9th by Karajan


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Haydn
Symphony #39 In G Minor
Symphony #40 In F Major
Symphony #41 In C Major

Adam Fischer, Austro-Hungarian Haydn Orchestra


----------



## Pugg

​
Liszt:
"S.178 Piano Sonata in B minor"
"S.144-3"
"Petrarch Sonnet No. 123"


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Haydn
String Quartet #12 Op. 9 # 1 In C Major
String Quartet #13 Op. 9 # 3 In G Major
String Quartet #14 Op. 9 # 2 In E Flat Major

Buchberger Quartet


----------



## TwoFlutesOneTrumpet

Vaughan Williams and Neville Marriner
Fantasia on a theme by Thomas Tallis
Fantasia on Greensleeves
The Lark Ascending


----------



## Pugg

​
*Vivaldi; Violin concertos*. ( disk 1)
Yehudi Menuhin


----------



## tortkis

Schubert: Complete Works for Fortepiano Trio (Etcetera, 2013)









Jan Vermeulen (fortepiano), Christine Busch (violin), France Springuel (cello)

Their light, straight way of playing is very nice.


----------



## Pugg

jim prideaux said:


> .....the heat of an afternoon spent on a beach on the N.E. coast must be getting to me.....the melodies of two Dvorak pieces directly reminded me of other 'toons'.....Cavatina from Miniatures is Ralph McTell's Streets of London but more worryingly Symphonic Variations seems to have ended up as Bohemian Rhapsody (just realised that it might be appropriate!).....and I am neither a Queen or McTell fan!
> 
> opera has never really worked for me but I realise I might be missing something....picked up Madama Butterfly in Oxfam this morning......HvK ,VPO,Freni and Pavarotti....


Stairways to opera heaven .:angel:


----------



## Pugg

Grant said:


> I'm brand new to classical music so I've been diving into Beethoven 9th by Karajan


Which recording did you dive in to?


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mahler ; Symphony no 4*
_Renée Fleming/ Claudio Abbado._


----------



## Biwa

Franck, César (1822-1890): Choral I in E major, Cantabile in B major
Liszt, Franz (1811-1886): Variationen 'Weinen, Klagen, Sorgen, Zagen'
Saint-Saëns, Camille (1835-1921): Prélude et Fugue in B major, Op. 99 No. 2
Gigout, Eugène (1844-1925): Toccata in B minor	
Vierne, Louis (1870-1937): Carillon de Westminster, Op. 54 No. 6

Kari Vuola (organ)


----------



## Pugg

​
*Spohr*:
Symphony No. 7 in C major, Op. 121 'The Earthly and Divine in Human Life'
Symphony No. 9 in B minor, Op. 143 (The Seasons)

Erinnerung an Marienbad, Op. 89

NDR Radiophilharmonie, Howard Griffiths


----------



## TurnaboutVox

*Peter Maxwell Davies
An Orkney Wedding, and Sunrise
Kinloche, his Fantassie
Seven Songs Home
Yesanby Ground
Dances from the Two Fiddlers
Jimmack the Postie
Farewell to Stromness
Lullabye for Lucy
Seven Renaissance Scottish Dances*
Scottish Chamber Orchestra, George MacIlwham; Edinburgh St Mary's Music School Choir
[Unicorn-Kanchana, 2016]


----------



## Pugg

​
*Bruckner: Mass No. 1 in D Minor*

Edith Mathis, Marga Schiml, Wieslaw Ochman, Karl Ridderbusch, Elmar Schloter
Chor der Deutschen Oper Berlin & Berliner Philharmoniker, Chor des Bayerischen Rundfunks,
Eugen Jochum


----------



## Biwa

Kalevi Aho:

Quasi una fantasia for horn and organ (2011)
Epilogue for trombone and organ (1998)
Contrapunctus XIV from 'Die Kunst der Fuge' by J.S. Bach/Kalevi Aho (2011)
Häämarssi I (Wedding March I) (1973)
Häämarssi II (Wedding March II) (1976)
Hääsoitto (Wedding Music) (1999)
Ludus solemnis (1978)
In memoriam (1980)
Laulu maasta (Song of the Earth) (2002) for violin, oboe and organ

Anna-Kaisa Pippuri (oboe)
Petri Komulainen (horn)
Jussi Vuorinen (trombone)
Kaija Saarikettu (violin)
Jan Lehtola (organ)


----------



## Pugg

​
*Meyerbeer: Semiramide*

Marco Bellei (harpsichord), Deborah Riedel (Semiramide), Filippo Adami (Ircano), Fiona Janes (Scitalce), Wojtek Gierlach (Mirteo), Olga Peretyatko (Tamiri), Leonardo Silva (Sibari)

Württemberg Philharmonic Orchestra & Altensteig Rossini Choir, Richard Bonynge



> "I enjoyed this performance, which, under Richard Bonynge's experienced direction, goes well: lively and vigorous." International Record Review





> "The performance takes off in exciting fashion with a rollicking overture. Meyerbeer's Semiramide is no masterpiece but this enterprising production fills an important gap in our knowledge not just of Meyerbeer's early career but of opera in the time just after the Congress of Vienna." Gramophone Magazine, Awards 2006


----------



## Marinera

My Grand-phase lately - Rameau.










*Rameau* _Hippolyte et Aricie _
Mark Padmore, Anna Maria Panzarella, Lorraine Hunt Lieberson, Laurent Naouri, Eirian James
William Christie


----------



## ArtMusic




----------



## Pugg

​*Mendelssohn/ Beethoven*; Violin concertos
_Josuha Bell_


----------



## Weston

Grant said:


> I'm brand new to classical music so I've been diving into Beethoven 9th by Karajan


You don't ease into things do you? Neither do I, at least not with music.


----------



## Jeff W

*In which it is rainy*

Good morning TC from grey, overcast and rainy Albany! There's the usual Albany weather!

View attachment 87844


Continuing the Haydn Piano Concertos with No. 11, No. 6 (actually a double concerto for piano and violin) and F2 along with a couple of the Concertinos (Hob. XVII:11 & XVII:13). Massimo Palumbo plays piano, Suela Mullaj plays the violin in No.6 and the Austrian Chamber Orchestra was conducted by Ernst Theis. Really liked No. 11 & 6, the others are much lesser works.

View attachment 87845


Dvorak's Symphonies No. 6 & 7 with Jiří Bělohlávek conducting the Czech Philharmonic. Excellent.

View attachment 87846


Rounding out the listening with Mozart's Piano Concertos No. 8, 9 & 10. Murray Perahia plays the piano and conducts the English Chamber Orchestra. Radu Lupu joins Mr. Perahia on the second piano in No. 10. Mozart =


----------



## Pugg

*Beethoven: *
Triple Concerto for Piano, Violin, and Cello in C major, Op. 56
Fantasia for Piano, Chorus and Orchestra in C minor, Op. 80

_Daniel Barenboim (piano), Itzhak Perlman (violin), Yo Yo Ma (cello)
_
Berliner Philharmoniker, Daniel Barenboim


----------



## Guest

Music from ancient times,just arrived.


----------



## bejart

JS Bach: Goldberg Variations, BWV988 (arranged for strings by Dmitry Sitkovetsky)

NES Chamber Orchestra


----------



## Granate

Weston said:


> Turingalingalila is popular but I've rarely felt it best represents Messiaen. Quartet for the End of Time and Chronochromie are the way to go for me.










Already listened to the first one like five or six months ago. I only liked movements 5th and 8th. Thank you for your comment.


----------



## Vronsky

*Mozart: Symphony No. 38 & Piano Concerto No. 24 (Maderna/Kempff)*










Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart
Symphony No. 38 "Prague"
Bruno Maderna *·* Sinfonie Orchester Des Süddeutsche Rundfunks
Piano Concerto No. 24
Residenz Orchester Den Haag *·* Bruno Maderna *·* Wilhelm Kempff


----------



## Guest

TwoFlutesOneTrumpet said:


> Vaughan Williams and Neville Marriner
> Fantasia on a theme by Thomas Tallis
> Fantasia on Greensleeves
> The Lark Ascending
> 
> View attachment 87825


Lark Ascending,allmost a mystical experience,so serene and beautiful.The Tallis fantasia is also beautiful but Lark ascending.....hearing the birds......very special.


----------



## Pugg

​*Rossini; Overtures.
*
Riccardo Muti conducting the Philharmonia orchestra .


----------



## Vasks

*Sullivan - Overture to "The Sorcerer" (Faris/Nimbus)
Tovey - Piano Concerto (Osborne/Hyperion)*


----------



## shadowdancer

Arnold Schönberg
Violin Concerto Op 36
Michael Barenboim, Violin
Daniel Barenboim & Wiener Philharmoniker
Rec 2012


----------



## LarryShone

I think Ill give this a whirl


----------



## Guest

Mendelssohn.Quartett op.12-opus.80


----------



## LarryShone

I wonder why my images are always tiny clickable thumbnails on here, while everyone else is able to show decent sized images? My phots are either uploaded the usual way or shared from photobucket. Odd.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Brahms:*
_Double Concerto for Violin & Cello in A minor, Op. 102_
Renaud Capuçon (violin) & Gautier Capuçon (cello)

Gustav Mahler Jugendorchester, Myung-Whun Chung

_Clarinet Quintet in B minor, Op. 115_
Paul Meyer (clarinet), Renaud Capuçon (violin), Aki Saulière (violin), Gautier Capuçon (cello) & Béatrice Muthelet (viola)


----------



## Guest

Vaneyes said:


> Bernstein toned it down in his DG cycle. No matter, many choose the lyrical or musical approach, if you will. Walter, Kubelik, Bertini, to name a few, and most valid interps. :tiphat:


Thank you for your comment,I have many recordings,Haitink,Chailly,Bertini,Tennstedt,Inbal,De Waart and many single cd's,Karajan,Giulini,Klemperer,Barbirolli,etc.It is not a matter of choosing this or that.Just interested what von Dohnanyi has to say.I am not saying he is my favorite but it is not a a-musical approach,it is a different one.:tiphat:


----------



## Pugg

LarryShone said:


> I wonder why my images are always tiny clickable thumbnails on here, while everyone else is able to show decent sized images? My phots are either uploaded the usual way or shared from photobucket. Odd.





Taggart said:


> If you want to post bigger pictures you need to use a link / URL and not upload to the server. Unless you use your own picture store e.g. Facebook, there is no guarantee that it will be permanent.
> 
> Have a look at these threads for details:
> 
> http://www.talkclassical.com/34595-images.html
> 
> http://www.talkclassical.com/27431-posting-pics.html
> 
> http://www.talkclassical.com/35293-posting-images.html
> 
> Hope this helps.


Answer from the mods.


----------



## Guest

LarryShone said:


> I wonder why my images are always tiny clickable thumbnails on here, while everyone else is able to show decent sized images? My phots are either uploaded the usual way or shared from photobucket. Odd.


You have to use 640X480 https://postimage.org/
I hope Your find your way with it.


----------



## starthrower

Franck Symphonie in D minor

Bartok-Rhapsody for Piano and Orchestra

Couldn't find a larger image of this Decca Eloquence CD.


----------



## LarryShone

Traverso said:


> You have to use 640X480 https://postimage.org/
> I hope Your find your way with it.


Well my original image, on my phone is way bigger, 1390 pixels on one side. And the image when uploaded to Photobucket is compressed to about 800 to 1000 pixels. Either way I get a thumbnail. Maybe because I'm posting from a phone?
Either way the Schumann disk is superb!


----------



## GreenMamba

LarryShone said:


> Well my original image, on my phone is way bigger, 1390 pixels on one side. And the image when uploaded to Photobucket is compressed to about 800 to 1000 pixels. Either way I get a thumbnail. Maybe because I'm posting from a phone?
> Either way the Schumann disk is superb!


Are you (a) posting from an URL and (b) un-clicking the box saying "Retrieve..."?

That's how you do it.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Offenbach: Les Contes d'Hoffmann
*
_BeverlySills, Burrows, Treigel, Marsee, Castel
_
John Alldis Choir & London Symphony Orchestra, Julius Rudel.


----------



## LarryShone

GreenMamba said:


> Are you (a) posting from an URL and (b) un-clicking the box saying "Retrieve..."?
> 
> That's how you do it.


Ive tried posting from an url and uploading direct. Same result. I just posted the same image to another forum, from a photobucket URL with IMG tags, which is what many forums use -full size image. Weird

The url-
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v11/Dawnrider/PicsArt_08-13-10.21.35_zpsioyfhzi3.jpg


----------



## Dr Johnson

Try *Imgur*. I have found it better than other image hosting sites.


----------



## LarryShone

Dr Johnson said:


> Try *Imgur*. I have found it better than other image hosting sites.


Well I've been using photobucket since about 2003 successfully. I have a LOT of photos on there. Like I say it worked fine on another site. Must be the software. I know different sites use different software.


----------



## LarryShone

As you can see, it works elsewhere.


----------



## Dr Johnson

Prélude à l'après-midi d'un faune

(@Larry: I don't know what to say. Very rum.)


----------



## LarryShone

Dr Johnson said:


> Prélude à l'après-midi d'un faune


Nice disk!.....


----------



## Guest

This arrived today and I am very curious .


----------



## Michamel

Tres chique! I can't wait to get my new L'Orfeo CD box!
_________________________________________

Current listening:

*Guitarra Espanola [Box]*

Artists: Narciso Yepes
Label: Deutsche Grammophon (Universal)


----------



## Merl

My drive to and from work, today, consisted of Mr Kubelik's lovely set.


----------



## Guest

Traverso said:


> This arrived today and I am very curious .


I am listening to the Orfeo at this moment.Are you interested in this recording ? It is such a beautiful opera,the singing is first rate.It is all shining colours and a mix of melancholy and joy.


----------



## Faramundo

rythmic and thrilling at times.


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Antonín Dvořák: String Quartet # 3 in D Major, B. 18

Stamitz Quartet


----------



## Faramundo

I must not be ripe and ready for this :somehow it does not move me a bit except les jeux d'eau à la villa d'este.


----------



## Scopitone




----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1994, 1999.


----------



## Taggart

LarryShone said:


> Ive tried posting from an url and uploading direct. Same result. I just posted the same image to another forum, from a photobucket URL with IMG tags, which is what many forums use -full size image. Weird
> 
> The url-
> http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v11/Dawnrider/PicsArt_08-13-10.21.35_zpsioyfhzi3.jpg












Seems to work OK. That's your image as you can see by replying with quote to this I put the img tags in manually,but if you do it properly you should get that from the insert picture button.


----------



## LarryShone

Taggart said:


> Seems to work OK. That's your image as you can see by replying with quote to this I put the img tags in manually,but if you do it properly you should get that from the insert picture button.


Yes it works like that on other sites. Its just this site that seems to shrink the images. I've been posting stuff online for years using various methods.


----------



## KenOC

Most common cause of shrunk images posted from Internet sites: Forgetting to uncheck the "Retrieve remote file and reference locally" box.


----------



## LarryShone

KenOC said:


> Most common cause of shrunk images posted from Internet sites: Forgetting to uncheck the "Retrieve remote file and reference locally" box.


I've never seen that come up when posting an image!


----------



## Dr Johnson

No. 1.

So far my impression of this collection is that it has more "oomph" than the Naxos White Box set.


----------



## LarryShone

KenOC said:


> Most common cause of shrunk images posted from Internet sites: Forgetting to uncheck the "Retrieve remote file and reference locally" box.


Ah now I see it!


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Haydn
Symphony #11 In E Flat Major
Symphony #12 In E Major
Symphony #14 In A Major

Adam Fischer, Austro-Hungarian Haydn Orchestra


----------



## Dr Johnson

LarryShone said:


> I've never seen that come up when posting an image!


----------



## Mahlerian

Bruckner: Symphony No. 8 in C minor (1890 version, Haas edition)
Vienna Philharmonic Orchestra, cond. Boulez









Unfortunately, this ended up being Boulez's only Bruckner recording, though he did conduct both the Fifth and the Ninth in concert. It's a fine one, though. As usual, he brings out details that others cover over and lets the music flow naturally.


----------



## LarryShone

Dr Johnson said:


>


Yes see my post above.
It doesnt show as an option for uploaded images tho.


----------



## starthrower

It would be great if CPO would re-issue Toch's quartets in a box set.


----------



## Michamel

Just finished:

*Fugue State*

Artists: Alan Feingerg 
Componist: J.S. Bach, Buxtehude, A. Scarlatti, Froberger
Label: Steinway (Note 1 Musikvertrieb)










Just started:

*Orchestral Works by BBC Philharmonic Orchestra*

Artists: Vassily Sinaisky, BBC Philharmonic Orchestra 
Componist: Anatoli Konstantinowitsch Ljadow
Label: Chandos










Good night folks!


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Bela Bartok
String Quartet # 1
String Quartet # 2

Novak Quartet


----------



## KenOC

LarryShone said:


> Yes see my post above.
> It doesnt show as an option for uploaded images tho.


If it's a pic on your local hard disk, you first need to upload it to the Internet -- postimage.org works well, or there are other sites -- and then link to the resulting URL via the "From URL" tab. And you still need to uncheck that box!


----------



## Blancrocher

Mussorgsky: Pictures at an Exhibition (Douglas)


----------



## AClockworkOrange

*Ludwig van Beethoven: Symphonies Nos.2 & 5 (1959) 
Otto Klemperer & the Philharmonia 
*
I loaded this disc (Klemperer's EMI Beethoven Collection - CD2) mainly for the Second Symphony but I will likely listen to the Fifth too.

Klemperer brings a phenomenal sense of structure, a firm rhythm with definite momentum. The pacing is well judged, being neither too fast nor falling into the trap of being leaden. This interpretation sounds so natural and right - it sounds inevitable.

The production is divine with remarkable balance and clarity. It shines even brighter when listened to through a good quality set of headphones.

It is safe to say that I adore this recording a great deal. This is the first time I have listened to this specific recording for some time but it won't be the last :angel:


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Dmitri Shostakovich
String Quartet # 1 in C Major, Op. 49
String Quartet # 2 in A Major, Op. 68

Fitzwilliam Quartet


----------



## starthrower




----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Dmitri Shostakovich: Symphony #13 in B-Flat Minor for Bass, Chorus & Orchestra, Op. 113 'Babi Yar'

Rudolf Barshai, WDR Sinfonieorchester


----------



## Vronsky

*Messiaen: 8 Preludes (Angela Hewitt)*










Olivier Messiaen: 8 Preludes
Angela Hewitt


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Beethoven, Piano Sonata No. 12.*

Annie Fischer. Not to sound sexist, but from her playing style, I would not have guessed this was playing by a woman.


----------



## Guest

Manxfeeder said:


> *Beethoven, Piano Sonata No. 12.*
> 
> Annie Fischer. Not to sound sexist, but from her playing style, I would not have guessed this was playing by a woman.


I think you have to alter your view about what is womanlike.:tiphat:


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Heitor Villa-Lobos: String Quartet # 7

Cuarteto Latinoamericano









Vagn Holmboe: String Quartet #15 Op. 135

The Kontra Quartet


----------



## bejart

Antonio Rosetti (ca.1750-1792): Horn Concerto in A Major, Murray C51

Ondrej Kukal directing the Czech Chamber Orchestra -- Zdenek Divorky, horn


----------



## Janspe

Wozzeck, Wozzeck! The glorious Wozzeck! A magnificent opera, I wish I could see it live one day.


----------



## starthrower

This is the Chailly/Concertgebouw recording.


----------



## Guest

On the outer limits of my contemporary tolerance, but the sound is certainly good.


----------



## D Smith

Prokofiev: Symphony No. 3. Alsop/Sao Paulo. This is quite a good performance by Alsop and the orchestra sounds great. I've yet to hear The Fiery Angel which this work was adapted from, but I've always found the symphony a great listen.


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Haydn
String Quartet # 5 Op.1 # 0 In B Flat Major
String Quartet # 7 Op. 2 # 1 In A Major
String Quartet # 8 Op. 2 # 2 In E Major

Buchberger Quartet


----------



## Balthazar

*Brahms ~ The Piano Trios*

Christian and Tanja Tetzlaff are joined by Lars Vogt at the piano.


----------



## KirbyH

Largess as sound:















*Berlioz*: La Damnation de Faust (from the Berlin Philharmonic's Digital Concert Hall)

Lohengrin has long been my favorite Wagner opera - and this recording seals that even further for me. The last star in the constellation of Solti/Vienna, I think this is one to rank with the greats. Jessye Norman is positively huge sounding, carrying forth over the orchestra without so much as a drop of strain on her part. It's truly amazing that a human voice can produce this much sound and after hearing her in this role... I don't know, it sounds perfect according to the larger vision here. (She doesn't replace Anja Silja with Sawallisch, but the presence of the Vienna Philharmonic is a major plus here.) Placido Domingo is in fine spirit, if not pronunciation (right on - I could have been fooled had I not read a review.) Solti makes even the silvery textures of Lohengrin sound like Gotterdammerung in places, but that's not a bad thing. Wagner is big music, so play it for that. Oh - and the chorus is unbeatable. Bayreuth's got competition.

It's such a privilege to hear the Berlin Phil take on a work like La Damnation de Faust - Berlioz's virtuosity in handling the orchestra is a perfect vehicle for this magnificent ensemble. Sir Simon was definitely at home in it too - I think he enjoys large-scale works like this. Just watching him conduct was a revelation in itself, bringing out so very many fine points of coloring that I hadn't heard in this work before. Composers, take note - four is always going to be an ideal number of bassoons. Joyce DiDonato as Margeurite was pure luxury - it makes me want to experience her voice live even more. Ludovic Terzier as Mephistopheles was pure delight, too. He's got the pronunciation, the presence, the voice for this role to the point of no one else really need bother trying. Charles Castronovo needed to have been in costume for Faust - I'd love to see him in the operatic treatment of this work. I was surprised at just how strong his voice was in this work, as the part is murderously difficult. As much as I adore the Fantastique and Requiem, this is easily my favorite piece in the Berlioz canon, and experiencing it with the Berlin Phil was pure magic.

And now for something completely different - I remember the first encounter I had with Schreker, back during my sophomore year of college. Both myself and my roommate were huge Mahler buffs and I remember him playing the "Prelude To A Drama" as the accompaniment to Gielen's reading of the Fourth Symphony on Haenssler. From there, I didn't think much of it until a year or so later, I found myself thinking about Schreker again. It's really rather disappointing that his works fell out of the repertoire, as he was a very skilled composer. Reading the instrumentation list for this work is staggering - but it's more for choice of color than volume. Schreker wanted all of these choices in texture, and by God he gets them. There isn't a bar of this work that isn't illuminated to the point of staggering beauty, even when he dances the line between Impressionism, Expressionism, and Romanticism - along with Gurrelieder, it's a beautiful condensation of method. The DSO Berlin plays extremely well here - far better than I thought possible from this orchestra - and Decca's sound is as lush as the music itself. Recorded in the famed Christ Church (where Karajan made so many of his discs) this work gains a lot more. Listening to it as a progression of Wagner, indeed from Lohengrin, is a fine lesson in how music developed in that span of sixty years or so. The singing is also top rate, even though I personally had not heard of any of the singers on this album - no matter, as there likely won't be another reading nearly as definitive as this one.


----------



## Blancrocher

Bach: Well-Tempered Clavier, book 2 (Gould)


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Beethoven: String Quartet # 7 In F Major, Op. 59/1, "Rasumovsky # 1"

Tokyo String Quartet


----------



## bioluminescentsquid




----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1997.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Brahms:*
"Op.24 in B flat major, Variations and Fugue on a Theme by Handel"
Pieces Op.119 "4" Op.117 interlude of "three"


----------



## Pugg

starthrower said:


> It would be great if CPO would re-issue Toch's quartets in a box set.


Try JPC.de they are the co owner of CPO.


----------



## Pugg

Kontrapunctus said:


> On the outer limits of my contemporary tolerance, but the sound is certainly good.


One has to know his limits in life, this is one step to far for me.


----------



## Pugg

​*Grace Bumbry *sings famous opera aria's.


----------



## Mahlerian

Reger: Piano Concerto in F minor
Rudolf Serkin, Philadelphia Orchestra, cond. Ormandy


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Rued Langgaard - Symphony No.1 in B-minor, BVN 32 "Klippepastoraler

Leif Segerstam, The Danish National Radio Symphony Orchestra


----------



## Pugg

​
*Puccini/ Catalani & Ponchielli*; orchestral works.
Riccardo Muti conducting.


----------



## Poodle




----------



## Pugg

​
*Haydn; Piano sonatas* ( disc 1)
Sviatoslov Richter


----------



## Taggart

LarryShone said:


> Yes see my post above.
> It doesnt show as an option for uploaded images tho.


You shouldn't be uploading them. Just use the URL tab.


----------



## Pugg

​On this beautiful day:

*Vivaldi; Four Seasons.*
Felix Ayo/ I Musici


----------



## Poodle

Pugg said:


> ​On this beautiful day:
> 
> *Vivaldi; Four Seasons.*
> Felix Ayo/ I Musici


I like that one


----------



## Pugg

​*Boito: Mefistofele
*
_(Mefistofele) Nicolai Ghiaurov, (Faust) Luciano Pavarotti, (Margherita) Mirella Freni, (Elena) Montserrat Caballé,_ (Marta) Nucci Condò & (Wagner) Piero de Palma

London Opera Chorus/Trinity Boys' Choir & National Philharmonic Orchestra, Oliviero de Fabritiis

Recorded: Walthamstow Assembly Hall, London, August 1980 & January 1982

_Maestro de Fabritiis last recording ever._


----------



## LarryShone

Taggart said:


> You shouldn't be uploading them. Just use the URL tab.


Why shouldnt I be uploading them? The option is there...


----------



## AClockworkOrange

The drive to work this morning was accompanied by *José Serebrier & the Bournemouth Symphony Orchestra* performing Leopold Stokowski's arrangements of Richard Wagner. In particular:
- *Parsifal* - a Symphonic Synthesis
- *Die Walküre* - Magic Fire Music


----------



## Fletcher

*John Eliot Gardiner / Monteverdi Choir / English Baroque soloists* 
DG studio recording of J.S. Bach's Christmas Cantata BWV 63 _Christen, ätzet diesen Tag_


----------



## jim prideaux

mid morning hiatus accompanied by the two Brahms Serenades performed by Abbado and the BPO.....


----------



## Meyerbeer Smith




----------



## Dr Johnson

LarryShone said:


> Why shouldnt I be uploading them? The option is there...


You can upload them if you wish but it is a lot easier to go to Google Images (or similar) find the cover of the CD that you are listening to, then (having checked its size, i.e. don't choose an image which is 1000+x1000+ pixels) right click on the image and choose the option "Copy Image Location" and paste it into the URL box (as above), remembering to *un check the box that says "Retrieve remote file and reference locally".*


----------



## Pugg

​*Mozart; Serenade"Grand Partita*" et al.
Nederlands Wind Ensemble
Edo de Waart


----------



## Taggart

LarryShone said:


> Why shouldnt I be uploading them? The option is there...


This is not a picture hosting site. There can also be questions of copright.

It is always best to use a URL.


----------



## Jeff W

*[Insert Title Here]*

Good morning TC from grey and gloomy and possibly rainy Albany! Got a nice list of listening to tell y'all about!



I started off with the Piano Concertos No. 1, 3, 8 & 10 by Joseph Haydn. Massimo Palumbo played the piano while the Austrian Chamber Orchestra was conducted by Ernst Theis. I stand by what I said about Joseph Haydn's Concertos, that they are good but that you have to remember that most of them are from a pre-Mozart musical world.

View attachment 87930


Beethoven's Symphonies No. 5 & 7 with Carlos Kleiber conducting the Vienna Philharmonic. The 7th was featured on last night's 'Exploring Music', wherein it was picked apart to see what made it tick, so to speak, and it made me want to listen.

View attachment 87931


Symphonies No. 8 & 9 by Dvorak with Jiří Bělohlávek conducting the Czech Philharmonic. Finished out this set. Excellent playing all around by the soloists and orchestra and excellent musical direction.

View attachment 87932


Mozart's Piano Concertos No. 11 & 12 with Murray Perahia playing the piano and conducting the English Chamber Orchestra.


----------



## Pugg

​*Renée Fleming ; Schubert Lieder*


----------



## Marinera

*The Trio Sonata in 17th-Century France* - _London Baroque_








*Rameau *_Une symphonie imaginaire_
Les Musiciens du Louvre
Marc Minkowski


----------



## bejart

JS Bach: Goldberg Variations, BWX 988

Murray Perahia, piano


----------



## Pugg

​
*Prokofiev *- Sinfonia Concertante in E minor for cello & orchestra, Op. 125
Crumb, G:Cello Sonata

Rotterdam Philharmonic Orchestra, Vassily Sinaisky

*Pieter Wispelwey* (cello)


----------



## TwoFlutesOneTrumpet

bejart said:


> JS Bach: Goldberg Variations, BWX 988
> 
> Murray Perahia, piano


One of my very favorite CDs.


----------



## Vasks

*Fesca - Overture in C, Op. 43 (Beermann/cpo)
Schubert - Das Heimweh, Das Lied im Grunen & Der Tod und das Madchen (D F-D/EMI)
Mendelssohn - String Symphony #12 (Pople/MHS)*


----------



## Pugg

​
*Beethoven; Egmont.*
Pilar Lorengar 
V.P / George Szell conducting.


----------



## Orfeo




----------



## Guest

Pugg said:


> ​
> *Beethoven; Egmont.*
> Pilar Lorengar
> V.P / George Szell conducting.


I like to have this one but they are hard to find and expensive.


----------



## shadowdancer

Beethoven
Violin Cto Op 61 in D
Anne-Shopie Mutter, Violin (16 years old at the recording time)
Herbert von Karajan & Berliner Philharmoniker
Rec 1979


----------



## Guest

Just arrived,this recording and also a new one,am I lucky or.....


----------



## Sonata

My second listen, and soon to be many more. The first act is great music


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1987.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Beethoven: Fidelio, Op. 72*

_Behrens, Hofmann, Sotin & Adam_

Chicago Symphony Orchestra and Chorus, Sir Georg Solti


----------



## Scopitone

Streaming this morning:










Ring Highlights
Karajan


----------



## Conglomerate




----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Alexander Glazunov: Symphony # 8 in E-Flat Major, Op. 83

Vladimir Fedoseyev, Moscow Radio Symphony Orchestra


----------



## Merl

Played the Lalo from this on the way to work (excellent recording)










Then this on the way home. It may not be the best reading of Mahler's 6th but the orchestra play so beautifully it's hard not to be swept up in it.


----------



## jim prideaux

jim prideaux said:


> mid morning hiatus accompanied by the two Brahms Serenades performed by Abbado and the BPO.....


and again, sunny early evening listening and an initial niggle....the beginning of the 1st Serenade reminded me of another composer who I was familiar with and after a few minutes I realised it is Atterberg.....important?..undoubtedly not, but the reolution of the niggle provided some satisfaction nonetheless.....


----------



## Mahlerian

Mozart: String Quartet No. 18 in A K464
Quartetto Italiano


----------



## Guest

Mahler 2 with the staatskapelle Dresden.I am so glad to have this one,glorious sound and a spirit thats expresses the occasion.


----------



## Granate

*Gade*
Tre Tonestykker, Op.22
*Syberg*
Präludium, Intermezzo og Fugato
*Nørgård*
Partita Concertante, Op.23
*Nielsen*
Commotio, Op.58
*Sol. Kevin Bowyer, Organ of Odense Cathedral, Nimbus Records (1996)*
--
*Nielsen*
Symphony No.4, Op.29 'The inextinguishable'
Symphony No.5, Op.50
_SACD surround edition (meh)_
*Cond. Sakari Oramo, RSPO, BIS (2013)*
















_Ok organ works by danish composers, but I was mostly looking for Commotio, now that I am trying the symphonic works by Carl Nielsen. No.4 is equally as complicated and uneasy to me as the first time I listened to Herbert von Karajan's DG version, but I really like the fourth movement. No.5 improves and moves me. Good._


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Sibelius, En Saga*


----------



## Conglomerate

Alberto Ginastera
String Quartets 1, 2 & 3
Claudia Montiel is the soprano for the third quartet


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Bohuslav Martinu

Symphony # 2
Symphony # 5

Neemi Jarvi, Bamberger Symphoniker


----------



## Dr Johnson

Romeo and Juliet, _Ballet in Two Tableaux_


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Haydn

Symphony #23 In G Major
Symphony #24 In D Major
Symphony #25 In C Major
Symphony #26 'Lamentation' In D Minor

Adam Fischer, Austro-Hungarian Haydn Orchestra


----------



## nbergeron

Reminds me of Debussy.


----------



## jim prideaux

Haitink and the LSO performing the Brahms 2nd Serenade and 3rd Symphony.


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1988, 1989.


----------



## George O

Louis Spohr (1784-1859)

Sonate op 113 für Violine und Harfe (Es-Dur)

Sonate op 115 für Violine und Harfe (As-Dur)

Philipp Naegele, violin
Giselle Herbert, harp

on Da Camera Magna (Germany), from 1975


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Vaughan Williams: Symphony # 2 'London'

Andre Previn, Royal Philharmonic Orchestra


----------



## Merl

Got this on the headphones. It's not very Czech-sounding but it is beautifully played and recorded. Not sure what to make of it really!


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1999.


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Rachmaninov: Symphony # 2 in E Minor, Op. 27

Leonard Slatkin, Saint Louis Symphony Orchestra


----------



## TurnaboutVox

*Peter Maxwell Davies
The Martyrdom of St. Magnus, chamber opera in 9 scenes, J. 143*
Music Theatre Wales; Scottish Chamber Opera Ensemble, Michael Rafferty
[Unicorn - Kanchana, 1990]


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Vagn Holmboe

Symphony # 2, Op. 15
Symphony #13, Op. 192

Owain Arwel Hughes, Aarhus Symphony Orchestra


----------



## Vronsky

*J.S. Bach: Morimur (The Hilliard Ensemble & Christoph Poppen)*










Johann Sebastian Bach: Morimur
The Hilliard Ensemble *·* Christoph Poppen


----------



## Balthazar

*Schoenberg ~ Piano Sonata, Op. 42*

Mitsuko Uchida at the piano while Pierre Boulez leads the Cleveland Orchestra.


----------



## D Smith

Hindemith: Mathis der maler. Karajan/Berlin. Sumptuous and lovely (as might be expected with Karajan) and recommended. The Bruckner 8 on this 1950s set is my favourite Karajan 8 as well.


----------



## deprofundis

Im enjoying this ''awesome'' works done by mister Jeremy Summerly, i thank you and your ensemble the oxford camerata,
Some people criticized some of your works, but when it's good it's good, im talking about what im hearing wright now, *Guillaume Dufay missa l'homme armé*, well done sir, im sipping a cup of lady grey while lisening to this wonderful missa come alive...
this actually bring to mind the respective era of early renaissance or ending medeival era, one of your best , like i said i favor this
to your work whit Josquin and Ockeghem.Paranthesis i really like the Gesualdo sacred work what your ensemble had done.

:tiphat:


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Carl Nielsen: Symphony # 5, Op. 50

Theodore Kuchar, Janáček Philharmonic Orchestra


----------



## Blancrocher

Mahler: DLVDE (Tennstedt)


----------



## starthrower




----------



## bejart

Robert Schumann (1810-1856): Symphony No.4 in D Minor, Op.120

Roger Norrington conducting the Radio Sinfonieorchester Stuttgart des SWR


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Dmitri Shostakovich: Symphony # 4 in C Minor, Op. 43

Rudolf Barshai, WDR Sinfonieorchester


----------



## starthrower

Go girl!


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Heinichen, Concerto in F major.*


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Vaughan Williams
The Lark Ascending for violin and orchestra: Academy of St. Martin in the Fields and Iona Brown and Sir Neville Marriner

Fantasia on a Theme by Thomas Tallis: Barry Wordsworth and The New Queen's Hall Orchestra


----------



## TwoFlutesOneTrumpet

My favorite is still Emil Gilels but Ashkenazy is pretty darn good too. No matter how many times I listen to these concertos, i can't grow tired of them. Also, I'm reminded that I should listen to the Haydn and Handel variations more often.


----------



## bejart

Jean-Frederic Edelmann (1749-1794): Piano Sonata in E Flat, Op.10, No.2

Sylvie Pecot-Douatte, piano


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Dmitri Shostakovich: Symphony # 3 in E-Flat Major, Op. 20 for Chorus & Orchestra 'First of May'

Rudolf Barshai, WDR Sinfonieorchester


----------



## SixFootScowl

The 5 symphonies:









EDIT: Forgot, I only did Symphonies 1, 5, 4, and 3 (in that order) from above, and switched to this for Symphony 2:


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Haydn

Symphony #47 'The Palindrome' In G Major
Symphony #48 'Maria Theresa' In C Major
Symphony #49 'La passione' In F Minor

Adam Fischer, Austro-Hungarian Haydn Orchestra


----------



## starthrower




----------



## Pugg

*Schumann - Grieg* - Piano Concertos


----------



## Pugg

Conglomerate said:


> Alberto Ginastera
> String Quartets 1, 2 & 3
> Claudia Montiel is the soprano for the third quartet


Beautiful cover also.


----------



## Pugg

Blancrocher said:


> View attachment 87952
> 
> 
> Mahler: DLVDE (Tennstedt)


Baltsa is coming very close to Ludwig.


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Alexander Scriabin: Piano Concerto In F Sharp Minor, Op. 20

Deutsches Sinfonie-Orchester, Berlin and Peter Jablonski and Vladimir Ashkenazy


----------



## Poodle

Pugg said:


> *Schumann - Grieg* - Piano Concertos


That is good one, I like :tiphat:


----------



## Pugg

​
*Debussy:*

La Mer
Images for orchestra: II. Ibéria
Prélude à l'après-midi d'un faune

Detroit Symphony Orchestra, _Paul Paray_


----------



## tortkis

John Ward (ca.1589-1638): Consort Music for Five and Six Viols - Phantasm (Linn, 2009)


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mahler ; Symphony 3*
_Ortrum Wenkel / Klaus Tennstedt_


----------



## Pugg

​
*Martin Fröst* plays opera paraphrases one the clarinet.


----------



## jim prideaux

Vaneyes said:


> Recorded 1999.


I do not need any more recordings of the Dvorak symphonies but I keep getting distracted by the idea of the Chung VPO recordings-although they only recorded 4 it does include the 3rd which I really do appreciate, Chungs BIS recordings of Nielsen are bang on and finally there is a relatively cheap double Eloquence CD set available-this is essentially a way of enquiring-how good are these interpretations in your estimation Mr V.?


----------



## jim prideaux

bejart said:


> Robert Schumann (1810-1856): Symphony No.4 in D Minor, Op.120
> 
> Roger Norrington conducting the Radio Sinfonieorchester Stuttgart des SWR


odd coincidence-got this couple of weeks back and as I stated in a post I did not quite get why Norrington seems to suffer so much criticism from certain quarters-how do you find this recording (second enquiry of the morning I know!)


----------



## Pugg

​*Gounoud : Faust.*

_Eleanor Steber_/ Conley/ Seipi et al.

Faust Cleva conducting.


----------



## schigolch




----------



## Pugg

​
*Albéniz:*Suite española
arr. Frühbeck de Burgos

The Magic Opal: Suite

Piano Concerto No. 1 (Concerto fantastico), Op. 78
Martin Roscoe (piano)

Rapsodia Española
Martin Roscoe (piano)

BBC Philharmonic, Juanjo Mena


----------



## Pugg

​
*Weber*:
Clarinet Concerto No. 1 in F minor, Op. 73
Clarinet Concerto No. 2 in E flat Major, Op. 74
Clarinet Concertino in E flat major, Op. 26

*Paul Meyer *(clarinet)

Orchestre De Chambre De Lausanne


----------



## bejart

jim prideaux said:


> odd coincidence-got this couple of weeks back and as I stated in a post I did not quite get why Norrington seems to suffer so much criticism from certain quarters-how do you find this recording (second enquiry of the morning I know!)


jim prideaux --
I like it. Norrington gets the sweeping majesty that I think Schumann wanted.

Now, Giuseppe Tartini (1692-1770): Violin Concerto in G Major, D74

Giovanni Gugliemo on violin with L'Arte dell Arco


----------



## Guest

Just arrived and hearing them after a few years is realy a kind of homecoming.

35-36-38


----------



## Pugg

​*
Mozart; Arias *( disk 1)
Margaret Price.


----------



## Vasks

*E.T.A. Hoffmann - Overture to Act I of "Das Kreuz an der Ostsee" (Goritzki/cpo)
F. J. Haydn - String Quartet #72 (Kodaly/Naxos)
Beethoven - Calm Sea & Prosperous Voyage (Shaw/Telarc)*


----------



## Pugg

​
*Rossini: Stabat Mater*

(1831/32 Original Version) with sections by Giovanni Tadolini. Orchestration by Antonino Fogliani

Majella Cullagh (soprano), José Luis Sola (tenor) & Mirco Palazzi (bass)

Giovanna d'Arco

Orchestration by Marco Taralli

Marianna Pizzolato (mezzo-soprano)

Camerata Bach Choir, Poznan & Württemberg Philharmonic Orchestra, Antonino Fogliani


----------



## Guest

Traverso said:


> Just arrived and hearing them after a few years is realy a kind of homecoming.
> 
> 35-36-38


Just listened to the Mozart cd and first of all I hear Mozart the opera composer in these symphonies.
In the piano concertos also.


----------



## Vronsky

*Sacred Music: Messe de Notre Dame, Missa Pange lingua & Messe La Bataille*










Sacred Music: Cornerstone Works of Sacred Music
The Polyphonic Mass from the Middle Ages to the Renaissance (CD 5)
Messe de Notre Dame
The Orlando Consort
Missa Pange lingua & Messe La Bataille
Ensemble Clément Janequin *·* Dominique Visse


----------



## Guest

I am in the mood for more Mozart so I put on a second cd. 26-28-29-30 The 29th is one a my favorite symphonies.


----------



## Blancrocher

Poulenc: piano music (Rogé), concertos (Le Sage); Walton: Violin Concerto, etc. (Mordkovitch, Latham-Koenig)


----------



## Pugg

​
*Verdi: Luisa Miller*

_Plácido Domingo (Rodolfo), Aprile Millo (Luisa),_ Vladimir Chernov (Miller), Jan-Hendrik Rootering (Walter), Florence Quivar (Federica), Paul Plishka (Wurm), Wendy White (Laura), John Bills (Contadino)

Metropolitan Opera Orchestra and Chorus, James Levine


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1990 - '92.


----------



## Mahlerian

Traverso said:


> I am in the mood for more Mozart so I put on a second cd. 26-28-29-30 The 29th is one a my favorite symphonies.


A major seems to have been a felicitous key for Mozart. It's the key of his love arias in his operas and also of some of his best instrumental music. Even the early Symphony No. 14 stands out from those around it.


----------



## AClockworkOrange

*Robert Schumann: Mass in C minor Op. 147 "Missa Sacra"
Wolfgang Sawallisch & the Berliner Philharmoniker et al.
*
I am working my way through my comically sized backlog and my contribution today is my first listen to CD8 from EMI/Warner Schumann: The Great Choral Works. As with his recording of the Symphonies with the Staatskapelle Dresden, Sawallisch and the Berliner Philharmoniker cut through to the core of the music in this 1987 recording.

The balance between Orchestra and Voices is very well judged and performance (so far) is wonderful.


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Bedrich Smetana

String Quartet # 1 in E Minor, 'From my Life'
String Quartet # 2 in D Minor

Stamitz Quartet


----------



## jim prideaux

first listen to the Smetana Trio performing the 3rd and 4th Dvorak Piano Trios.

although the Dumky Trio is particularly 'famous' I had never heard it and I find it really impressive on first listen...I know it is based on a dance but it seems to possess a dreamlike, almost ethereal 'vibe'.....


----------



## Guest

starthrower said:


> Go girl!


Yes, please leave and take that piece with you! :devil:


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Carl Nielsen: Symphony # 1 in G minor, op. 7

Douglas Bostock, Royal Liverpool Philharmonic Orchestra


----------



## Granate

*Nielsen*
Symphony No.1, Op.7
Symphony No.3, Op.27 'Espansiva'
--
Symphony No.2, Op.16 'The four temperaments'
Symphony No.6 'Semplice'
_SACD Version (meh)_
*Cond. Sakari Oramo, RSSO, BIS (2014/2015)*
















_The sound quality ends up not being very important. Anyway, I like the symphonies. I can see (maybe too little) a search for artistry and originality in his symphonies.
Now I have to decide if I want to go with Mahler or Shostakovich cycles._


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

George Whitefield Chadwick: Symphony # 2 In B Flat Major

Theodore Kuchar, National Radio Symphony of Ukraine


----------



## Michamel

My pensum for this evening:

*Symphonies 1 'til 6 (CD 1 'til 4)*

Artists: Dt.Radio Philharmonie Saarbruecken, Mercier 
Componist: Théodore Gouvy
Label: Classic Production Osnabrueck (CPO)


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Beethoven:

String Quartet # 8 In E Minor, Op. 59 # 2 "Rasumovsky"
String Quartet # 9 In C Major, Op. 59 # 3 "Rasumovsky"

The Tokyo String Quartet


----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## Merl

Pesek's Czech suite and symphony 5 are probably the best of his very good Dvorak set.


----------



## Torkelburger

*Mario Davidovsky*, composer
_Synchronisms Nos. 1-12_ for various instruments and electronic tape

Samuel Baron, flute; Sonya Yeager-Meeks, flute; Brian Ebert, clarinet; Anna Morris, violin; Richard vonFoerster, cello; Jake Klinkenborg, cello; Raymond Des Roches, percussion; Richard Fitz, percussion; Claire Heldrich, percussion; Donald Marcone, percussion; Howard van Hyning, percussion; Chen-Hui Jen, piano; Yung-Hsiang (Sean) Wang, violin; Travis J. Andrews, guitar; Jeremy Baguyos, double bass; Brian Ebert, clarinet.


----------



## millionrainbows

deprofundis said:


> Tonight.. yes tonight im drinking a glasse of chartreuse , record store call in sir: we have *thomas de crecquillon *cd for you, i was on a rush to the cd store it was closing time.Than i though hmm.. why not grab Dufay and Josquin L'homme armée missa, so i grab them too.Never heard a Dufay mass, but im familiar whit Josquin Missa at least one of them harmonia mundi gold, i dont recalled the name and too lazy or blazé to figure it out.That about it folks , i had not drink in at least 3 weeks, i need a glasse juste one glasse enought... im lisening to the delight of the brabant ensemble lead by mister stephen rice, what a genious , im still waiting for the Manchicourt cd.But Crecquillon is wonderfull and persona non gratas, mysterious, no one know detail on his life, yet he was poppular across europe, Monteverdi had a high estime of him.
> 
> When i hear quality classical like this it make me think of me having chateau lafite and kaviar has food for the mind, hey music of habsbourgh monarchy we are not kidding here, buy this album , im absolutly thrilled, this is a keeper on hyperion.


Man, you need to completely stop drinking, now.


----------



## jim prideaux

Schumann-2nd and 3rd symphonies performed by Sawallisch and the Staatskapelle Dresden.


----------



## millionrainbows

Blancrocher said:


> View attachment 87755
> 
> 
> Schubert: Late String Quartets (Melos)


I noticed an editing glitch at the very beginning of this disc. Did you notice same? It's like the very first attack of the file is cut off.


----------



## ldiat




----------



## millionrainbows

Haydn: Symphony No. 78 (Fischer)
Ernest Bloch: String Quartet No. 1 (1919); Portland String Quartet (Arabesque). I love this recording; totally dry. Bloch is an interesting blend of late Romanticism mixed with Bartokian spikiness. Listened to on a boom box, outside this morning after a night of rain.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Shostakovich, Quartet No. 8*

Fitzwilliam Quartet.

I've been happy with the Fitzwilliam, but my used CD store has the Borodin's second cycle for $25. Now I'm tormenting myself whether to keep the money or dive in.


----------



## Guest

No.3-6 today. Fantastic!


----------



## AClockworkOrange

jim prideaux said:


> Schumann-2nd and 3rd symphonies performed by Sawallisch and the Staatskapelle Dresden.


I adore those recordings by Sawallisch and his Dresden forces, they swiftly dispel the notion that Schumann couldn't orchestrate as the nonsense that it is. To my ears, Sawallisch brings out the best in Schumann and makes the pieces almost swing.

There are many fantastic performances of these pieces but Sawallisch remains the benchmark for me.

I think I'll follow your lead Jim and listen to Sawallisch's recording of Schumann's First Symphony :tiphat:


----------



## Alfacharger

The more Kraus I hear, the more I think he should be with the first rank of classical composers.


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Mozart

Symphony #25 In G Minor, K 183
Symphony #30 In D Major, K 202

Trevor Pinnock, The English Concert


----------



## bejart

Beethoven: Egmont Overture, Op.84

Kurt Masur conducting the Gewandhausorchester Leipzig


----------



## KenOC

Bach's WTC, Vladimir Feltsman on Musical Heritage Society (as recommended by Flavius). Just got these and am listening to Book II. Very very nice! Some criticize this set for being too "romantic" but I can't hear that at all. A really great variety of moods and touches - I could listen to this all day! And probably will.


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Anton Bruckner

Symphony # 2 In C Minor WAB 102

Franz Konwitschny, Rundfunk-Sinfonie Orchester Berlin


----------



## Blancrocher

Paul Jacobs playing Debussy


----------



## Blancrocher

millionrainbows said:


> I noticed an editing glitch at the very beginning of this disc. Did you notice same? It's like the very first attack of the file is cut off.


I haven't noticed any problems with either disk. Perhaps you got a defective disk -- or I'm just missing something


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Haydn

String Quartet #29 Op. 33 # 5 In G Major "How Do You Do?"
String Quartet #30 Op. 33 # 2 In E Flat Major "The Joke"
String Quartet #31 Op. 33 # 1 In B Minor

Buchberger Quartet


----------



## D Smith

KenOC said:


> Bach's WTC, Vladimir Feltsman on Musical Heritage Society (as recommended by Flavius). Just got these and am listening to Book II. Very very nice! Some criticize this set for being too "romantic" but I can't hear that at all. A really great variety of moods and touches - I could listen to this all day! And probably will.


I have this same set and love it too. Feltsman's performance is very enjoyable.


----------



## pmsummer

VALE OF TEARS
_A Minnesinger's Songs and Interludes_
*Neidhart*
Ensemble Leones
Marc Lewon - director
_
Naxos_


----------



## starthrower




----------



## Balthazar

*Chopin ~ The Complete Waltzes*

Alexandre Tharaud at the piano.


----------



## bioluminescentsquid




----------



## Conglomerate




----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Franz Liszt

Concerto Pathetique

Thomas Sanderling, Philharmonia Orchestra of London, Claudio Crismani


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Mozart

String Quartet #19 In C Major, 'Dissonance' K 465
String Quartet #20 In D Major, 'Hoffmeister' K 499

Barchet Quartet


----------



## SixFootScowl




----------



## Pugg

​
*Beethoven:*
"Leonore Overture No. 3 Op.72a" (October 24, 1960 New York, Manhattan Center),
"The Consecration of the House Op.124" (October 9, 1962 New York, Philharmonic Hall),
"King Stephen Overture Op.117" (October 4, 1966 New York, Philharmonic Hall),
"Fidelio Overture Op.72b" (January 10th, 31st, 1967 New York, Philharmonic Hall),
"Egmont Overture Op.84" (February 12, 1970 New York, Philharmonic Hall),
"Leonore Overture Op.72a" (May 18, 1976 Carnegie Hall)
New York Philharmonic


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Schumann

Symphony # 3 In E Flat Major, Op. 97, "Rhenish"
Manfred, Op. 115

George Szell, Cleveland Orchestra


----------



## Pugg

Michamel said:


> My pensum for this evening:
> 
> *Symphonies 1 'til 6 (CD 1 'til 4)*
> 
> Artists: Dt.Radio Philharmonie Saarbruecken, Mercier
> Componist: Théodore Gouvy
> Label: Classic Production Osnabrueck (CPO)


That must been a wonderful evening.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Saint-Saëns: Piano Concertos* ( disk 1)
Jean Philipe Collard


----------



## bioluminescentsquid

Meanwhile, a small peek at this charming little late-Renaissance organ in the Czech village of Doksy.








Quite a lively little instrument, with marvelous flutes, not to mention the original Regal stop!


----------



## bioluminescentsquid

No good picture of the album alone, so grabbed this one. Apologies if anyone happens to own this!









Very beautiful playing, but I have some gripes about the recording engineering.... (Still nice, though.)


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Roy Harris: Symphony # 5

Marin Alsop, Bournemouth Symphony Orchestra


----------



## Pugg

​
*Beethoven*; Piano sonatas / Op.109-Op.110-Op.111

_Daniel Barenboim_


----------



## Pugg

​
*Dame Joan Sutherland & Luciano Pavarotti* ; Opera duets.
Recorded 1977.


----------



## Marinera

*MONDONVILLE *_Grand Motets_
Daneman, Wieczorek, Agnew, Piolino, Koningsberger, Bazola
_Les Arts Florissants, William Christie _

Didn't know him, the most amazing find.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Donizetti: Anna Bolena*

_Beverly Sills, Shirley Verrett, Stuart Burrows, Paul Plishka
_
John Alldis Choir & London Symphony Orchestra, Julius Rudel.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Bach*: piano concertos.
Maria João Pires


----------



## Jeff W

*In which there is mostly Brahms*

Good morning TC from grey and gloomy and possibly rainy Albany! Got a nice list of listening to tell y'all about!



Started off with the Piano Concertos No. 13 & 14 by Mozart. Murray Perahia plays the piano and conducts the English Chamber Orchestra.



Symphonies No. 1 & 2 by Brahms, who composed everything else I listened to. Eugen Jochum conducts the Berlin Philharmonic.



The Violin Concerto and Double Concerto. Isaac Stern plays the violin and is joined by Leonard Rose on cello in the Brahms Double. Eugene Ormandy conducts the Philadelphia Orchestra.



Went chamber music after this, the Cello Sonatas with Mstislav Rostropovich playing cello and Rudolf Serkin playing piano.



Finishing out with the Violin Sonatas with Itzhak Perlman playing violin and Vladimir Ashkenazy playing the piano.


----------



## Vronsky

*Respighi/Rossini: La Boutique fantasque & Dukas: The Sorcerer's Apprentice (Solti)*










Ottorino Respighi/Gioachino Rossini: La Boutique fantasque
Paul Dukas: The Sorcerer's Apprentice
Israel Philharmonic Orchestra *·* Georg Solti


----------



## Pugg

​
*Schumann*: Piano Concerto in A minor, Op. 54
Introduction & Allegro appassionato in G major, Op. 92
Introduction and Allegro Op. 134
Kinderszenen, Op. 15: Traümerei

*Jan Lisiecki* (piano)

Orchestra dell'Accademia Nazionale di Santa Cecilia, Antonio Pappano


----------



## bejart

Georg Philipp Telemann (1681-1767): Recorder Concerto in F Major

Dan Laurin on recorder with the Arte dei Suonatori


----------



## Pugg

Next on for the Saturday tradition:

​*Haydn;* Symphony 96 "The Miracle" 
Going with Dorati .


----------



## bioluminescentsquid

Marinera said:


> *MONDONVILLE *_Grand Motets_
> Daneman, Wieczorek, Agnew, Piolino, Koningsberger, Bazola
> _Les Arts Florissants, William Christie _
> 
> Didn't know him, the most amazing find.


Mondonville! Just amazing composer.


----------



## Blancrocher

Delius: Orchestral Music (Beecham); Strauss: Till Eulenspiegel, Don Juan, Death and Transfiguration, Dance of the 7 Veils (Karajan); Satie: Piano Music (Ciccolini)


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mahler; Symphony no 5
*
V.P. _ Leonard Bernstein_


----------



## Vasks

*Dvorak - Carnival Overture (Handley/Chandos)
Dvorak - Serenade for Strings (Marriner/Philips)*


----------



## bioluminescentsquid




----------



## pmsummer

SONGS OF MYSELF
*Oswald von Wolkenstein*
Andreas Scholl - counter tenor
Shield of Harmony - ensemble
Crawford Young - director
_
Harmonia Mundi_


----------



## Michamel

Pugg said:


> That must been a wonderful evening.


Oh yes - it was... 

____________________________________________

The week end starts with:

*Estampies et danses royales - Le Manuscrit du Roi (1270-1320)*

Artists: Hesperion XXI Jordi Savall 
Componist: various
Label: Alia Vox










____________

The next will be: Jordi Savall & Montserrat Figueras - Le Royaume oublié


----------



## Easy Goer

Galina Vishnevskaya Sings Russian Songs


----------



## Pugg

​*Mercadante: Virginia
*
Susan Patterson (Virginia), Paul Charles Clarke (Appio), Stefano Antonucci (Virginio), Charles Castronovo (Icilio), Andrew Foster-Williams (Marco), Katherine Manley (Tullia), Mark Le Brocq (Valerio)

Geoffrey Mitchell Choir & London Philharmonic Orchestra, Maurizio Benini


----------



## AClockworkOrange

*Ralph Vaughan Williams: Symphonies No.8 & No.9
Bernard Haitink & the London Philharmonic Orchestra
*
I have had Haitink's cycle for some time but only now am I listening to it. As No.8 finishes, this has proven to be an excellent performance and interpretation indeed.

Whenever I listen to the Symphonies I am always pleasantly surprised. I don't know why but in any event I am making up for it. This may be one of my favourite Eights.

As No.9 starts, I am equally intrigued. I really need to listen to RVW more frequently. I usually listen to Boult's superb recordings in the EMI/Warner collection which I really enjoy, but Haitink is a breath of fresh air. I wish I had started this set sooner.


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 2005 - '11. .


----------



## Faramundo

Musica Reservata, splendid English group, excellent vinyl bought for nothing in a jumble sale.
The texts of the songs are included, listening to "Belle qui tiens ma vie", thinking about the
one who held my life.


----------



## Michamel

Current Listening:

*Le Royaume oublié *

Artists: Hesperion XXI Jordi Savall 
Componist: various
Label: Alia Vox


----------



## Dr Johnson

No. 1


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Dmitri Shostakovich

Symphony # 2 in B Major, Op. 14 for Chorus & Orchestra 'To October': Rudolf Barshai, WDR Sinfonieorchester









Symphony # 9 In E Flat Major, op. 70: Yoel Levi, Atlanta Symphony Orchestra


----------



## Guest

At home with J.S.Bach I am a great admirer of Andrew Parrott and I am so glad with this majestical music.


----------



## Vaneyes

jim prideaux said:


> I do not need any more recordings of the Dvorak symphonies but I keep getting distracted by the idea of the Chung VPO recordings-although they only recorded 4 it does include the 3rd which I really do appreciate, Chungs BIS recordings of Nielsen are bang on and finally there is a relatively cheap double Eloquence CD set available-this is essentially a way of enquiring-how good are these interpretations in your estimation Mr V.?


I haven't heard VPO/Chung 3 & 7 (DG). For those interested, Australian Eloquence has VPO/Chung 3, 6, 7, 8 in a 2CD package.

Re 6 & 8, intense modern readings--wide dynamics, brisk tempi, sharp attacks. I gave up staid Dvorak long ago, and also concentrated on my favorite symphonies, 6 - 9. LB's 7 (Sony), and Harnoncourt's 9 (Teldec) fit nicely with this Chung.

My only complete symphonies box recommendation is Suitner. Cheers. :tiphat:


----------



## Guest

Faramundo said:


> View attachment 87996
> 
> 
> Musica Reservata, splendid English group, excellent vinyl bought for nothing in a jumble sale.
> The texts of the songs are included, listening to "Belle qui tiens ma vie", thinking about the
> one who held my life.


I wonder if it is available on cd.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

*Peter Maxwell Davies
Miss Donnithorne's Maggot 
Eight Songs for a Mad King*
Mary Thomas, Julius Eastman; Fires of London cond. Peter Maxwell Davies
[Nonesuch, rec. 1973; remaster Unicorn-Kanchana 2016]

And very fine this is too.


----------



## tortkis

TranceClassical - Maya Beiser (Innova, 2016)









Composers: J.S. Bach, Michael Gordon, Imogen Heap, Glenn Kotche, Lou Reed, David Lang, Julia Wolfe, Mohammed Fairouz, David T. Little, Hildegard of Bingen


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Igor Stravinsky: Violin Concerto in D

Columbia Symphony Orchestra;Isaac Stern


----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Haydn

String Quartet #32 Op. 33 # 3 In C Major "The Bird"
String Quartet #33 Op. 33 # 6 In D Major
String Quartet #34 Op. 33 # 4 In B Flat Major

Buchberger Quartet


----------



## Michamel

Current Listening:

*Ludus Danielis - The Play of David*

Artists: The Dufay Collective William Lyons
Componist: various
Label: Harmonia Mundi


----------



## starthrower




----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Handel

Concerti A Due Cori: Concerto # 1 In B Flat Major HWV 332
Concerti A Due Cori: Concerto # 2 In F Major HWV 333
Concerti A Due Cori: Concerto # 3 In F Major HWV 334

Tafelmusik


----------



## Merl

Lovely recording and account from a fine cycle.


----------



## Conglomerate




----------



## Rena

Currently swooning over The duet by Berlioz Nuit D'iveresse in Les Troyens.


----------



## jim prideaux

Brahms-Serenades 1 and 2 performed by Abbado and the BPO/Mahler C.O.


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Heinrich Ignaz Franz Biber

Harmonia artificioso-ariosa: Partia I In D Minor For 2 Volins & Basso Continuo
Harmonia artificioso-ariosa: Partia II In B Minor For 2 Violini Piccol & Basso Continuo
Harmonia artificioso-ariosa: Partia III In A Major For 2 Violins & Basso Continuo

Jeanne Lamon, Tafelmusik


----------



## Guest

I was not familiar with this artist, but an equipment reviewer for _The Absolute Sound_ uses it as a reference recording, so I thought if nothing else it would sound good, and it certainly does! (It's recorded by famed engineer Peter McGrath. I did note that the piano image favors the right channel a bit, but the sound is very present and clear--a live recording.) Fortunately, the playing is wonderful too: by turns thunderingly virtuosic or poetically delicate as the music requires.


----------



## Balthazar

*Bruckner ~ Symphony No. 6*

Jaap van Zweden leads the Netherlands Radio Philharmonic Orchestra.


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Antonín Dvořák: Symphony # 5 In F Major, Op. 76, B 54

István Kertész, London Symphony Orchestra


----------



## TurnaboutVox

*Peter Maxwell Davies
Image, Reflection, Shadow* (1982)
The Fires of London, Maxwell Davies [Souvenir Records, 1991]


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Antonio Vivaldi

La Cetra Op. 9 Concerto # 2 RV 345 In A Major
La Cetra Op. 9 Concerto # 3 RV 334 In G Minor
La Cetra Op. 9 Concerto # 4 RV 263a In E Major

Iona Brown, Academy of St. Martin-in-the-Fields


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Gustav Mahler: Symphony # 6 In A Minor "Tragic"

Thomas Sanderling, St. Petersburg Philharmonic Orchestra


----------



## Blancrocher

Roussel: Symphony 2, The Spider's Feast (Martinon); Scriabin: Preludes op. 11, etc. (Pletnev), Symphonies 3 & 4 (Barenboim)


----------



## Vaneyes

A recent arrival.


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Alexander Scriabin: Symphony # 1 In E Major, Op. 26

Vladimir Ashkenazy, Deusches Symphonie-Orchester Berlin









1,000 Post


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Saint-Saens, Symphony No. 2*


----------



## Manxfeeder

Johnnie Burgess said:


> 1,000 Post


Congratulations! Here's to another 1,000! :tiphat:


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Manxfeeder said:


> Congratulations! Here's to another 1,000! :tiphat:


Thanks, Manxfeeder.:tiphat:


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Michael Haydn

Symphony # 3 (Divertimento) In G Major
Symphony # 6 In C Major (Perger 4)

Bohdan Warchal, Slovak Chamber Orchestra


----------



## bejart

Jan Vanhal (1739-1813): Symphony in E Flat, Bryan Eb1

Kevin Mallon leading the Toronto Chamber Orchestra


----------



## Adam Weber




----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Vaughan Williams: Symphony # 8 In D Minor

Adrian Boult, London Philharmonic Orchestra


----------



## bioluminescentsquid

Music from the Buxheimer Orgelbuch played on the oldest extant organ in the world (Dated from around 1425) and a younger, but still very old (1558) organ in Innsbruck.

Kelemen's playing isn't particularly attractive by itself, but the organs sure are!


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Brahms

Cello Sonata # 1 In E Minor, Op. 38: Christoph Henkel and Elisabeth Westenholz
Clarinet Trio In A Minor, Op. 114: Elisabeth Ganter, Stanislav Bogunia and Vladimir Leixner


----------



## KenOC

An album of Grieg's Lyric Pieces, played by Stephen Hough. An absolute delight.


----------



## Casebearer

Willem Tanke who is a Dutch organ player/pianist (Messiaen, Reger, Franck, Bach) is developing into a composer-improviser himself in recent years with a connection to jazz and impovised music. I found this incredible piece for piano solo. I love what he's doing with only his left hand in the first minutes, nevertheless musically I like the last minutes even better.


----------



## Guest

Good grief! (I could have sworn I posted it earlier...)


----------



## Pugg

​
*Haydn*: Symphony 96 .
Leonard Bernstein.


----------



## bejart

Haydn: Piano Sonata No.50 in C Major

Glenn Gould, piano


----------



## Pugg

Kontrapunctus said:


> I was not familiar with this artist, but an equipment reviewer for _The Absolute Sound_ uses it as a reference recording, so I thought if nothing else it would sound good, and it certainly does! (It's recorded by famed engineer Peter McGrath. I did note that the piano image favors the right channel a bit, but the sound is very present and clear--a live recording.) Fortunately, the playing is wonderful too: by turns thunderingly virtuosic or poetically delicate as the music requires.


_Loot at this Krontapunctus!
_
https://www.amazon.it/s/ref=nb_sb_n...-alias=popular&field-keywords=pietro+di+maria


----------



## starthrower

Cheesy looking CD, but it's a great chamber music collection.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Chopin:*
"Polonaise No. 6 in A major, Op.53"
"Op.7-1 No. 5 in B flat major Mazurka"
"Op.9-2 in E flat major Nocturne No. 2"
"Op.64-1 in D major Waltz No. 6"
"Fantasy Impromptu in C sharp minor, Op.66 (Impromptu No. 4)"
"Waltz in C sharp minor, Op.64-2 No. 7"
"Op.10-12 in C minor Etude No. 12"
"Op.10-3 Etude No. 3 in E flat major,"
"A major Op.28-7 No. 7 Prelude"
Raindrop "Op.28-15 Prelude No. 15 in D major"
"Scherzo in B minor, Op.31 No.2"


----------



## Pugg

​
The Clarinotts: *Ernst Ottensamer, Daniel Ottensamer and Andreas Ottensamer *(clarinets)
Bonfa:Manhã de Carnaval

František Jánoška (piano)

Doppler, F:Fantasie for 2 flutes & piano ('Rigoletto-Fantasie'), Op. 38

Françaixetit Quatuor pour Saxophones: Cantilène
Koreny:Cinema I
Mendelssohn:Concert Piece No. 1 in F major for clarinet, basset horn, & piano/orchestra, Op. 113
arr. Rainer Schottstadt
Mozart:Soave sia il vento (from Così fan tutte)
Ponchielli:Il Convegno - divertimento per due clarinetti
Rossini:Soirées musicales: La Danza
Truan:The Chase

Wiener Virtuosen Streichensemble


----------



## starthrower




----------



## Pugg

​
*Brahms: Cédric Tiberghien (piano)
*

Hungarian Dances (excerpts)
Klavierstücke (8), Op. 76
Waltzes (16), Op. 39


----------



## Guest

Pugg said:


> _Loot at this Krontapunctus!
> _
> https://www.amazon.it/s/ref=nb_sb_n...-alias=popular&field-keywords=pietro+di+maria


Wow. I like him, but I don't feel compelled to own every CD he ever recorded!


----------



## Biwa

George Gershwin:

An American in Paris, Catfish Row, Promenade, Rhapsody In Blue, Cuban Overture

St. Louis Symphony Orchestra
Leonard Slatkin (conductor)


----------



## Pugg

Next on:

​
*Richard Strauss : Four last songs*, et al.
_Renée Fleming /Christoph Eschenbach_


----------



## helenora

Pugg said:


> Next on:
> 
> ​
> *Richard Strauss : Four last songs*, et al.
> _Renée Fleming /Christoph Eschenbach_


wow! what a cover!

photography award must be given 

ps usually I don't like modern CD covers


----------



## Pugg

helenora said:


> wow! what a cover!
> 
> photography award must be given
> 
> ps usually I don't like modern CD covers


This is the U.S.A cover, (have it also of course )


----------



## helenora

Pugg said:


> This is the U.S.A cover, (have it also of course )


the first one is my favorite 
enigmatic and communication and background=super beautiful


----------



## deprofundis

I was lisening to* Gesualdo *'' special cd'' whit the philharmonic of Estonia, and *Erkki Sven-Tuur *whit my father tonight.I said to him dont you think he sounded a bit like arvo part but he seem less minimalist, may i says better, my father was riveted to his chair he like what he heard me too.Sven-Tuur is a great discovery so is brett dean homage on this cd.So this cd wonderful.it made me discover an awesome new classical composer, have a nice day...


----------



## Poodle

Biwa said:


> View attachment 88024
> 
> 
> George Gershwin:
> 
> An American in Paris, Catfish Row, Promenade, Rhapsody In Blue, Cuban Overture
> 
> St. Louis Symphony Orchestra
> Leonard Slatkin (conductor)


That one nice :tiphat:


----------



## Pugg

​
*Janacek: The Cunning Little Vixen*

Lucia Popp (Vixen), Dalibor Jedlicka (Forester), Richard Novak (Priest), Eva Randova (Fox), Vladimir Krejcik (Schoolmaster/Mosquito), Eva Zigmundova (Forester's Wife/Owl), Richard Novák (Badger)

Wiener Philharmoniker, Charles Mackerras



> "With a fine cast of native Czech-speakers headed by Lucia Popp's adorable Vixen and Eva Randová's assertively sung Fox, Sir Charles Mackerras's 1981 studio recording of the original Brno version remains my top choice for Janáček's magical celebration of nature and renewal." Katherine Cooper, Presto Classical,


----------



## jim prideaux

jim prideaux said:


> first listen to the Smetana Trio performing the 3rd and 4th Dvorak Piano Trios.
> 
> although the Dumky Trio is particularly 'famous' I had never heard it and I find it really impressive on first listen...I know it is based on a dance but it seems to possess a dreamlike, almost ethereal 'vibe'.....


listening again.......

might not have known the 'Dumky Trio' earlier this week but having repeatedly listened to this am almost overawed by how beautiful it is (and to these ears what a marvellous Supraphon recording!).....funnily enough had a similar experience recently with one of the Trios by Brahms!


----------



## jim prideaux

Dvorak-String Serenade performed by Myung Whun Chung and the VPO


----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## AClockworkOrange

*Johannes Brahms: Clarinet Quintet in B minor Op.115 & String Quartet No.1 in C minor Op.51 No.1
The Busch Quartet & Reginald Kell (Clarinet)
*
I really enjoy Brahms' Chamber Works much more than his larger scale Symphonies. They always feel much more free, uninhibited and intimate. I also find the Chamber Works more satisfying and preferable than his Symphonies - as enjoyable as his Symphonies can be.

Given the age of these recordings, the sound quality is still surprisingly good. The mono recording does nothing to dim the pieces or the quality of the perfomances by the Busch Quartet and Reginald Kell. I would not want to be without these recordings.

To hear the Busch Quartet live must have been something truly special if their recordings are any indication.


----------



## Merl

Another CD that's not had an outing in a long time.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mendelssohn: Overtures.*

The Fair Melusine Overture, Op. 32
A Midsummer Night's Dream Overture, Op. 21
Calm Sea and Prosperous Voyage, Op. 27
Overture for wind instruments 'Harmoniemusik', Op. 24
Trumpet - Overture Op. 101
Ruy Blas Overture, Op. 95
Hebrides Overture, Op. 26

London Symphony Orchestra, *Claudio Abbado*


----------



## Pugg

​*ETA Hoffmann: Missa in D Minor & Miserere*

Miserere in B flat minor, AV42
Missa in D minor, AV18

Sibylla Rubens (soprano), Jutta Boehnert (soprano), Rebecca Martin (mezzo-soprano), Thomas Cooley (tenor), York Felix Speer (bass)

WDR Rundfunkchor Koln, WDR Sinfonieorchester Koln, Rupert Huber


----------



## Guest

de Machaut on a Saturday afternoon.


----------



## Biwa

On a Saturday night...









Aram Khachaturian: Flute concerto
Einojuhani Rautavaara: Flute concerto "Dances with the Winds"

Sharon Bezaly (flutes)
São Paolo Symphony Orchestra, Enrique Diemecke (conductor)
Lahti Symphony Orchestra, Dima Slobodeniouk (conductor)


----------



## bejart

JS Bach: Fughetta in C Minor, BWV 961

Robert Hill, harpsichord


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mozart*; Sonatas K 281 & 310, Fantasia K 397, Variations on "Salve tu, Domine" K 398


----------



## Vasks

_Truly fine orchestration_


----------



## Mahlerian

Saturday Symphony+:
Haydn: Symphony No. 96 in D "The Miracle," Symphony No. 97 in C
New York Philharmonic Orchestra, cond. Bernstein


----------



## Pugg

​
*Hoffmeister - Clarinet Quartets *

Clarinet Quartet in A
Clarinet Quartet in B
Clarinet Quartet in D
Clarinet Quartet in E

*Dieter Klocker* (clarinet)

Members of the Vlach Quartet Prague


----------



## Michamel

Current Listening:

*Romeo e Giulietta op 27 Romeo e Giulietta op 64*
_Prokofiev: Romeo e Giulietta, live dalla Sala Maffeiana di Verona_

Artists: Luca Rasca
Componist: VECCHIATO Aloyse, PROKOFIEV Serghei
Label: CLARIUS AUDI - Italia










What a fine and nice piano play!


----------



## starthrower

Heard this in an old church last night.


----------



## Michamel

Pugg said:


> ​*ETA Hoffmann: Missa in D Minor & Miserere*
> 
> Miserere in B flat minor, AV42
> Missa in D minor, AV18
> 
> Sibylla Rubens (soprano), Jutta Boehnert (soprano), Rebecca Martin (mezzo-soprano), Thomas Cooley (tenor), York Felix Speer (bass)
> 
> WDR Rundfunkchor Koln, WDR Sinfonieorchester Koln, Rupert Huber


I think, I have to buy this masterpiece...

____________________________________________

Current Listening:

*Miserere B-Moll / Sinfonie Es-dur*

Artists: Sueddeutsches Vokalensemble, Rolf Beck, Lioba Braun, Camilla Nylund, Rodrigo Orrego, Arantxa Armentia, Johannes Schmidt 
Componist: Ernst Theodor Amadeus Hoffmann
Label: Schwann Music (Universal)


----------



## bioluminescentsquid




----------



## Pugg

​
*Massenet: Thaïs cd*

_Renée Fleming_ (Thaïs), Thomas Hampson (Athanael), Giuseppe Sabbatini (Nicias), Estefano Palatchi (Palemon)

Orchestre National Bordeaux Aquitaine, Yves Abel:tiphat:


----------



## Guest

Mozart with Pogorelich.


----------



## Merl

Couldn't get through the day without some Ludwig. Just been listening to this excellent account of the 4th in the car from a sadly neglected and very good cycle.


----------



## Manxfeeder

Merl said:


> Couldn't get through the day without some Ludwig. J


Me, neither. I'm listening to Sir Thomas Beecham's account of the 8th. The last movement is less a rush to the finish line and more of a jog in the park.


----------



## D Smith

For Saturday Symphony: Haydn Symphony No. 96 Hogwood/AAM. Though I usually listen to Szell for this one, Hogwood was very refreshing. An extremely lively and dynamic performance by the Academy of Ancient Music. Recommended.


----------



## Balthazar

*Haydn ~ Symphony No. 96 in D, "Miracle"*

For SS, George Szell leads Cleveland.


----------



## Blancrocher

Rachmaninov: Piano Music (Demidenko); Fauré, Debussy, Ravel: Piano Trios (Florestan); Bartok: String Quartets 1, 2, and 4 (ABQ)


----------



## Haydn man

No.96 for the Saturday Symphony followed by No. 92 "Oxford"


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Tchaikovsky, 1812 Overture.*

Dutoit's recording is so much fun. At the end he pulls out the organ, chimes, artillery, and probably blows up the kitchen sink.


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Nikolaï Myaskovasky: Silence, F Minor, Op. 9

Evgeny Svetlanov, Russian State Symphony Orchestra









no ambient noise needed.


----------



## Dr Johnson

Symphony No. 2


----------



## schigolch




----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Haydn: Symphony #96 In D Major "The Miracle"

George Szell, The Cleveland Orchestra


----------



## bejart

Ignaz von Beecke (1733-1803): String Quartet in B Flat

Arioso Quartet: Kay Petersen and Frank Krauter, violins -- Carolin Kriegsbaum, viola -- Stefan Kraut, cello


----------



## Pat Fairlea

Been listening to Richard Grayson's delightful piano reimaginings. 
I'm especially impressed by his 'Girl from Ipanema' in the style of Poulenc.


----------



## bioluminescentsquid

Scouring the internet, I could only find this small photo of this beautiful CD of Klaus Eichhorn playing Scheidt and Scheidemann's organ works.
A word on the instrument: This is an organ in the Northern German village of Stellichte - quite small, with only 12 stops - built in 1985 as a reconstruction of the original organ built by the de Mare family between 1600 and 1610, which had been mostly removed to make way for a romantic organ in 1900. It sounds marvelously lively and colorful, and works beautifully in the works of these two early Baroque masters!


----------



## tortkis

Buxtehude: Sonates - Capriccio Stravagante / Skip Sempé (DHM, 1993)


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Beethoven

Piano Concerto # 3 In C Minor, Op. 37
Piano Concerto # 5 In E Flat Major, Op. 73 "Emperor"

Melvyn Tan, Roger Norrington, The London Classical Players


----------



## Faramundo

dark and clandestine, the unknown inner workings of our senses and perceptions, the fragile consciousness of our surroundings, the tricky duplicating of cells, endless and liable to get faulty, the frailty of balance, the infinitely remote and the imperceptibly tiny, they all come to my deranged rêveries when I listen to this.


----------



## Michamel

Current Listening:

*The Planets *

Artists: Zubin Mehta, Nypo 
Componist: Gustav Holst
Label: Teldec (Warner)


----------



## bioluminescentsquid




----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Heinrich Ignaz Franz Biber

Harmonia artificioso-ariosa: Partia IV In E Flat Major For Violin, Viola & Basso Continuo
Harmonia artificioso-ariosa: Partia V In G Minor For 2 Violins & Basso Continuo

Jeanne Lamon, Tafelmusik


----------



## DavidA

Ravel Piano concertos 

Francois / Cluytons


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Heitor Villa-Lobos

String Quartet # 5
String Quartet #17

Cuarteto Latinoamericano


----------



## AClockworkOrange

*Grieg's Peer Gynt* performed gloriously by Sir Thomas Beecham & the Royal Philharmonic Orchestra. This has been my benchmark recording from first listen and nothing I have heard has come close to surpassing it.


----------



## tortkis

Giovanni Battista Buonamente (ca.1595-1642): Sonatas, canzonas and sinfonias - Helianthus Ensemble / Laura Pontecorvo (Brilliant Classics, 2012)


----------



## AClockworkOrange

Queued up to follow Grieg is *Ralph Vaughan Williams' "The Wasps" Aristophanic Suite* performed by Sir Adrian Boult & the London Symphony Orchestra.


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Heinrich Ignaz Franz Biber

Harmonia artificioso-ariosa: Partia VI In D Major For 2 Violins & Basso Continuo
Harmonia artificioso-ariosa: Partia VII In C Minor For 2 Viol D'Amore & Basso Continuo

Jeanne Lamon, Tafelmusik


----------



## bioluminescentsquid

Bach - English suites played by Rannou on a 1988 Sidey copy of a 1636 Ruckers/Hemsch harpsichord


----------



## KenOC

Colin McPhee, Tabuh-Tabuhan. An old favorite, gamelan-inspired.


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Haydn:

String Quartet # 9 Op. 2 # 4 In F Major
String Quartet #10 Op. 2 # 6 In B Flat Major
String Quartet #11 Op. 9 # 4 In D Minor

Buchberger Quartet


----------



## bejart

Thomas Shaw (ca.1752-ca.1830): Violin Concerto in G Major

Parley of Instruments -- Elizabeth Wallfisch, violin


----------



## D Smith

Liszt: A Faust Symphony. Muti/Philadelphia. A fine performance, Muti really digs into it.


----------



## Granate

*Brahms*
Symphony No.1 in C minor, Op.68
_HDTracks version (No. Difference.)_
*Cond. Riccardo Chailly, Gewandhausorchester, Decca (2013)*









*Pärt*
Te Deum
Pilgrims' Song for men's choir and string orchestra
Berlin Mass for mixed choir and string orchestra
After the Victory, little cantata for choir a cappella
_HDTracks Version (THIS TIME, FINALLY :clap_
*Cond. Peter Dijkstra, Chor des Bayerischen Rundfunks & Münchner Rundfunkorchester, BR Klassik (2015)*









*Chin*
Piano Concerto (1996/1997)
Cello Concerto (2008/2009, rev. 2013)
Šu, for sheng and orchestra (2009)
*Piano: Sunwook Kim
Cello: Alben Gerhardt
Sheng: Wu Wei
Cond. Myung-Whun Chung, Seoul PO, DG (2014)*









*Medieval and Contemporary spiritual songs*
Carmina Celtica
_HDTracks version (Fine, it delivers what it promises)_
*Harp: William Taylor
Canty: Cond. Rebecca Tavener, Linn Records (2010)*









_I planned to listen the whole recordings of Chailly's Brahms, but if he doesn't nail my favourite of him (the 1st), it is not worth the wait. Karajan 1964 still unmatched (not even HIP Gardiner).

Chin's cello concerto is intense, the Piano concerto however, really odd, I stopped there before realising there was more. And the Šu for sheng and orchestra is really thrilling, as modern compositions should sound.

Carmina Celtica, on HDTracks sounds as wonderful as it promises, and really tries to bring me in, but coming to the middle of the album I realise the compositions remain forgettable for me, compared to Naxos' Anima mea. You could try, just for the sound quality.

And second but best is Arvo Pärt's Te Deum and similar choral compositions in HDTracks, catching the striking bass of the tape playing like no other classical composition. I am really liking him, on the opposite reasons to Penderecki, more in a Górecki 3rd style.
I don't know why, I am listening three different works in HDTracks, one missing, like many other, and two being worth the effort, and with the same headphones.

Besides, I am planning to do a mega-Mahler challenge between Tennstedt, Boulez and Kubelik.

Are the three cycles really comparable or too different reading Mahler scores?
Should I listen by symphonies (1: TBK; 2: TBK...) or by rounds (1T-2B-3K, 4T-5B-6K, 7T-8B-9K, 1K-2T-3B, 4K-5T-6B, 7K-8T-9B, 1B-2K-3T, 4B-5K-6T, 7B-8K-9T)?
Will I go crazy?
_


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Beethoven, C# Minor Quartet*

The Vegh quartet plays with depth and insight. It's especially evident listening with headphones. Their recordings favor the cello; it's as if I'm sitting behind him and eavesdropping. Personally, on this particular quartet, I think the Lindsays dive deeper into the pool, but still, this one is outstanding.


----------



## Guest

Excellent sound and playing, but I just don't care for this type of music anymore.


----------



## ArtMusic

One of the finest operas ever written,


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Beethoven

String Quartet # 4 in C Minor
String Quartet # 5 in A Major

Suske Quartet


----------



## SixFootScowl

Today:
Beethoven symphonies 5 and 4 (Monteux)
Beethoven symphony 4 (Toscanini, ~1950)
Berwald complete symphonies
Saint-Saens complete symphonies
Now this:


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Florestan said:


> Today:
> Beethoven symphonies 5 and 4 (Monteux)
> Beethoven symphony 4 (Toscanini, ~1950)
> Berwald complete symphonies
> Saint-Saens complete symphonies
> Now this:


So who was better for Beethoven's 4th.


----------



## senza sordino

And now for something completely different. After a week of German / Austrian music, I thought I would travel south and across the ocean and celebrate some South American music. As I'm watching plenty of tv this week from South America. Back in the late 70s my family and I were in Rio for an extended period of time. I went to school there. My father worked and my mother got to socialize. She even met the widow of Villa Lobos.

Starting with a BBC magazine CD.
Bernstein West Side Story (yes, I know, not South American), Copland Three Latin American Sketches, Villa Lobos Bachianas Brasileiras no 9, Ginastera Ballet Suite








Villa Lobos Bachianas Brasileiras nos 1, 2, 5 and 9 (again). My mother bought this album 40 years ago, I bought the cd many years ago. I've grown up with this gorgeous music








Piazzolla Four Seasons in Buenos Aires (terrific), Ginastera Concerto for String Orchestra (not so interesting), Golijov Last Round (terrific, best piece on this CD)








Piazzolla Concerto for Bandoneon (I heard this performance live some years ago and fell in love with the tango feel of his music, and bought this CD), plus fillers








Villa Lobos String Quartets from Spotify. I had planned to listen to all 17 through the week but I got bored, too much alike.
I did listen to:
#5 good
#9 good
#12 very good, reminds me of Bachianas no 9
#6 very good
#3 very cool pizz in 2nd movement 
#7 too many ideas and textures, but doesn't hold together well, could have done with a revision 
#4 perhaps HVL had just listened to Dvorak's American quartet then wrote the second movement to his quartet
#8 uninteresting 
#1 short movements to start, very nice and in six movements, all others are four.


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Haydn

Symphony #29 In E Major
Symphony #30 'Alleluja' In C Major
Symphony #31 In D Major 'Horn Signal'

Adam Fischer, Austro-Hungarian Haydn Orchestra


----------



## KenOC

Inspired by an earlier post, Beethoven's C-sharp minor Quartet Op. 131, Vegh Quartet recorded 1972-74. For some reason I seldom listen to the Veghs, but this is really good. I was kind of expecting old, stodgy, Germanic playing, but not so! In fact, they hit the last movement, not usually a highlight for me, right out of the park.


----------



## SixFootScowl

Johnnie Burgess said:


> So who was better for Beethoven's 4th.


I lean toward Toscanini's 4th. His whole cycle (~1950s) is great, and faster tempoed kind of like Zinman.


----------



## starthrower




----------



## D Smith

Shostakovich: Symphony No. 11 Barshai/WDR. Excellent committed performance, but my slight favourite remains with the Rostropovich/LSO recording.


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Nikolaï Myaskovasky

Symphony #27 In C Minor, Op. 85
Sinfonietta, In A Major, Op. 10

Evgeny Svetlanov, Russian State Symphony Orchestra


----------



## starthrower

5 & 6


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

starthrower said:


> 5 & 6


I have enjoyed that set of symphonies.:tiphat:


----------



## KenOC

D Smith said:


> Shostakovich: Symphony No. 11 Barshai/WDR. Excellent committed performance, but my slight favourite remains with the Rostropovich/LSO recording.


Just listened to Barshai's 11th the other day. "Committed" is the right word, and in a good way. I think Barshai gets too little credit for an excellent cycle, maybe because it has been available so inexpensively.


----------



## bioluminescentsquid




----------



## KenOC

Grofé's Grand Canyon Suite. Eastman-Rochester Orchestra. Howard Hanson conducting on this grand old MLP recording.


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Bohuslav Martinu

String Quintet For Two Violins, Two Violas and Cello

Charmian Gadd, Solomia Soroka, Rainer Moog, Theordore Kuchar, Young-Chang Choo









Symphony # 6 ("Fantaisies symphoniques")

Neemi Jarvi, Bamberger Symphoniker


----------



## Weston

KenOC said:


> Just listened to Barshai's 11th the other day. "Committed" is the right word, and in a good way. I think Barshai gets too little credit for an excellent cycle, maybe because it has been available so inexpensively.


"Has been" being the operative phrase. It is now more reasonably priced.


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 2005.


----------



## pmsummer

A CHOICE COLLECTION
_Music of Purcell's London_
*Matthew Locke, Nicola Matteis, Thomas Baltzar, John Weldon, John Blow, Henry Butler, John Banister (the elder), Anonymous*
Palladian Ensemble
_
Honest / Linn Records_


----------



## Vaneyes

For Saturday Symphony listening, *Haydn*: Symphony 96, w. Cleveland O./Szell. Recorded 1968.


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Vagn Holmboe

String Quartet # 5 Op. 66
String Quartet # 6 Op. 78

The Kontra Quartet


----------



## Weston

Johnnie Burgess said:


> Vagn Holmboe
> 
> String Quartet # 5 Op. 66
> String Quartet # 6 Op. 78
> 
> The Kontra Quartet
> 
> View attachment 88064


This has been on my want list for some time, but I never quite get around to pulling the trigger. You seem to enjoy it frequently. I take it it's good investment?


----------



## Pugg

​
*Rachmaninov*: Piano Concerto No. 2 in C minor" 
Chicago Symphony Orchestra Fritz Reiner (conductor)
[Recording: Chicago Orchestra Hall 1962]


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Weston said:


> This has been on my want list for some time, but I never quite get around to pulling the trigger. You seem to enjoy it frequently. I take it it's good investment?


Yes, it was. I have enjoyed it. I got it along with the Heitor Villa-Lobos cycle.


----------



## starthrower




----------



## Pugg

​
*Lalo, Bruch, Sarasate: Violin Concertos*

Symphonie espagnole, Op. 21
Sarasate:Zigeunerweisen, Op. 20

_Renaud Capuçon_ (violin)

Orchestre de Paris, Paavo Järvi


----------



## Pugg

Michamel said:


> Oh yes - it was...


I bought the whole set, tanks to you.

​


----------



## Pugg

KenOC said:


> Grofé's Grand Canyon Suite. Eastman-Rochester Orchestra. Howard Hanson conducting on this grand old MLP recording.


This one and the one you played earlier, so wonderful, those mercury recordings .


----------



## ProudSquire

*Mozart*

Serenade in E flat, K.375









An absolute delight.:tiphat:


----------



## Pugg

​
*Liszt*: Transcendental Etudes (1958)

Jorge Bolet.


----------



## deprofundis

Im currently lisening to *Cypriano de Rore *a.k.a Cyprien de Rore a belgian part of the franco-flemish school Willaert was his teacher if what i read is wright.What to says well , i only heard sparse instrumental whit lute of great master Rore, but his vocal music is godlike(no blasphemy here please lisen for yourself).Cyprien de Rore is one of these great flemish master who went into exodus to italy to further there skill or italy was a major art center for music.Anyway he is kind of an outsider you dont hear is name on radio or whatever he almost forgotten even his instrumental music.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Weber: Complete Overtures
*

WDR Sinfonieorchester Köln, Howard Griffiths


----------



## Michamel

Current Listening:

*Angels & Demons*

Artists: Hans Zimmer, Nypo 
Componist: Hans Zimmer
Label: Sony Classical (Sony Music)


----------



## Michamel

Granate said:


> ...
> *Medieval and Contemporary spiritual songs*
> Carmina Celtica
> _HDTracks version (Fine, it delivers what it promises)_
> *Harp: William Taylor
> Canty: Cond. Rebecca Tavener, Linn Records (2010)*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _I planned to listen the whole recordings of Chailly's Brahms, but if he doesn't nail my favourite of him (the 1st), it is not worth the wait. Karajan 1964 still unmatched (not even HIP Gardiner).
> 
> Chin's cello concerto is intense, the Piano concerto however, really odd, I stopped there before realising there was more. And the Šu for sheng and orchestra is really thrilling, as modern compositions should sound.
> 
> Carmina Celtica, on HDTracks sounds as wonderful as it promises, and really tries to bring me in, but coming to the middle of the album I realise the compositions remain forgettable for me, compared to Naxos' Anima mea. You could try, just for the sound quality.
> 
> And second but best is Arvo Pärt's Te Deum and similar choral compositions in HDTracks, catching the striking bass of the tape playing like no other classical composition. I am really liking him, on the opposite reasons to Penderecki, more in a Górecki 3rd style.
> I don't know why, I am listening three different works in HDTracks, one missing, like many other, and two being worth the effort, and with the same headphones.
> ..._


_

I just heard the samples on Amazon - amazing!








Should I buy it?







_


----------



## tortkis

Philip Glass: The Complete Piano Etudes - Maki Namekawa (Orange Mountain, 2014)


----------



## Ingélou

I'm listening to this - seventeenth century English music by Jacob & Susanna, fab musicians, good teachers, and very nice people that we just met at the Historically Informed Summer School at Scarborough.

Seraphically gorgeous music. :angel: :angel: :angel:

(We have ordered the cd - at present I'm listening to it on their site & it's punctuated with adverts, so I look forward to its arrival!)


----------



## Pugg

​
*Liszt*; Années de Pèlerinage Disc 1
_Bertrand Chamayou_.


----------



## Pugg

​*Verdi: Otello*

_Mario del Monaco_ (Otello), Aldo Protti (Iago), _Renata Tebaldi_ (Desdemona), Nello Romanato (Cassio), Athos Cesarini (Rodrigo), Fernando Corena (Lodovico), Tom Krause (Montano), Ana Raquel Satra (Emilia)

Wiener Philharmoniker & Wiener Staatsopernchor,_ Herbert von Karajan_

Studio recording, 1961


----------



## Michamel

Current Listening:

*Frottole Popular Songs of Renaissance Italy*

Artists: Ring Around Quartet & Consort 
Componist: Various
Label: Naxos


----------



## Haydn man

A symphonic Sunday morning
The Brahms is justly considered an all time great performance 
The Elgar, well now this might become one and it may not. Glowing reviews from what I have seen and wonderful playing and recording, but to me the first movement does not quite flow the same was as I recall with my old favourite Solti from the 70's.
I no longer have the Solti (vinyl) and for some strange reason have never replaced it. I shall look for it on Spotify and put it head to head with this new pretender


----------



## Pugg

​
*Krommer:* Three Partitas/ Six Marches

Academy of St Martin in the Fields Wind Ensemble, Bastiaan Blomhert


----------



## Granate

Michamel said:


> I just heard the samples on Amazon - amazing!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Should I buy it?


If you really like medieval chants and you want terrific sound & recording quality, do go for it. :cheers:


----------



## Taggart

Elegant and full of Gallic Spirit.(No, not Pernod!)


----------



## Blancrocher

Myaskovsky: Symphonies 15 & 27 (Svetlanov); Stravinsky: Firebird (Dutoit); Stravinsky & Mussorgsky/Ravel: Rite & Pictures (Muti)


----------



## Pugg

​*Teresa Berganza*; Italian baroque aria's


----------



## Pugg

​
*Grieg*: Piano Concerto in A minor, Op. 16

*Moszkowski:* Piano Concerto in E major, Op. 59

*Joseph Moog* (piano)

Deutsche Radio Philharmonie Saarbrucken Kaiserslautern, Nicholas Milton


----------



## Merl

KenOC said:


> Inspired by an earlier post, Beethoven's C-sharp minor Quartet Op. 131, Vegh Quartet recorded 1972-74. For some reason I seldom listen to the Veghs, but this is really good. I was kind of expecting old, stodgy, Germanic playing, but not so! In fact, they hit the last movement, not usually a highlight for me, right out of the park.


I've got this set and had the same expectations but it's excellent.


----------



## Merl

Been sampling bits of this set today. Very impressed with what I've heard.


----------



## Judith

Listening to Brahms 2nd from the Brahms cycle performed by Berlin Philharmonic conducted by Simon Rattle. Bit of new ground for me as I am more familiar with the fourth which I love, but I can hear similarities!!


----------



## Pugg

​
*Jan van Gilse*: Piano Concerto & Variations on a Saint-Nicolas Song

Piano Concerto 'Drei Tanzskizzen'

Variations on a Saint-Nicolas Song

_Oliver Triendl_ (piano)

Netherlands Symphony Orchestra, _David Porcelijn_


----------



## Vasks

_Limited time for listening today, but these selections on old LPs got in_

*Offenbach - Overture to "La Belle Helene" (Fiedler/RCA)
Saint-Saens - Le Rouet d'Omphale (Derveaux/Angel)
Berlioz - March from "Les Troyens" (Paray/Mercury)*


----------



## Faramundo

Quite relaxing and soothing :


----------



## Fletcher

More study on this monumental masterpiece...

*Bruckner Symphony No. 5 in B flat major *
Günter Wand / ndr-Sinfonieorchester (1989)


----------



## Pugg

​
*Rossini: Il Barbiere di Siviglia
*

T_eresa Berganza, Nicolai Ghiaurov, Manuel Ausensi, Ugo Benelli_

Naples Rossini Orchestra, Silvio Varviso


----------



## Bayreuth

Chopin - Ballades
Arthur Rubinstein


----------



## Guest

In terms of "current listening", last night I attended a live concert that included:
a) *Xenakis*: _Rebonds_;
b)* Rataru*: _Uroboros_;
c) *Boulez*: _Sur Incises_.
The concert was part of the *Ensemble Linea*'s 3rd Summer Academy of Contemporary Music.

Always great to hear this music performed live by the upcoming generation of players and conductors.
Here's a link for more details: http://academie.ensemble-linea.com/2016/08/


----------



## Michamel

Current Listening:

*Violin Concerto D Minor Op 47*

Artists: Leonidas Kavakos 
Componist: Jean Sibelius
Label: BIS


----------



## Faramundo

Waooh, that's folk stuff, ain't it ??


----------



## Heliogabo




----------



## bejart

Georg Muffat (1653-1704): Concerto Grosso No.9 in C Minor

Peter Zajicek leading Musica Aeterna Bratislava


----------



## Mahlerian

TalkingHead said:


> In terms of "current listening", last night I attended a live concert that included:
> a) *Xenakis*: _Rebonds_;
> b)* Rataru*: _Uroboros_;
> c) *Boulez*: _Sur Incises_.
> The concert was part of the *Ensemble Linea*'s 3rd Summer Academy of Contemporary Music.
> 
> Always great to hear this music performed live by the upcoming generation of players and conductors.
> Here's a link for more details: http://academie.ensemble-linea.com/2016/08/


What was the middle work like? I don't think I've heard of it or the composer.


----------



## Michamel

Faramundo said:


> Waooh, that's folk stuff, ain't it ??


It's a fine stuff!


----------



## Guest

Mahlerian said:


> What was the middle work like? I don't think I've heard of it or the composer.


The *Rataru* piece (_Uroboros_, for two flutes, wind chimes and gong) was completely new to me, too. I have to be frank and say that I found it a somewhat meandering work with rather clichéd use of "extended technique" for the two flutes inter-spaced with twee "gestures" on wind chimes and gong. My daughter (12 years old) quite liked it, but hated the Xenakis and Boulez.


----------



## Mahlerian

TalkingHead said:


> The *Rataru* piece (_Uroboros_, for two flutes, wind chimes and gong) was completely new to me, too. I have to be frank and say that I found it a somewhat meandering work with rather clichéd use of "extended technique" for the two flutes inter-spaced with
> twee "gestures" on wind chimes and gong. My daughter (12 years old) quite liked it, but hated the Xenakis and Boulez.


It seems hard to use wind chimes in a way that isn't cheesy. I don't generally dislike any instrument for its sound alone, but...


----------



## Guest

Mozart Quartette für Klarinette.


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Alexander Glazunov: Symphony # 2 in F-Sharp Minor, Op. 16, "In Memory of Liszt"

Vladimir Fedoseyev, Moscow Radio Symphony Orchestra


----------



## bioluminescentsquid




----------



## Merl

Classic


----------



## bioluminescentsquid

Another excellent one


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Haydn

String Quartet #57 Op. 74 # 1 In C Major
String Quartet #58 Op. 74 # 2 In F Major
String Quartet #59 Op. 74 # 3 In G Minor "Rider"

Buchberger Quartet


----------



## bejart

Manuel Canales (1747-1786): String Quartet in G Major, Op.3, No.5

Cambini Quartet of Munich: Miguel Simarro and Eva-Maris Roll, violins -- Lothar Haass, viola -- Ulrike Mix, cello


----------



## Michamel

Current Listening:

*The Great Movie Soundtracks (CD3)*

Artists: John Williams
Componist: John Williams
Label: Sony Music (Sony Music)


----------



## senza sordino

Another five albums. I listened to each of these for the past five mornings, a nice way to start the day. I have been quite intrigued by the recent TC pre 1700 list. And I've been watching "How to listen to and understand great music" one of the courses in the series The Great Courses, which I got from the library. 48 lectures, it'll take me more than a month to watch all at the rate I'm watching. I've watched the first few, and that's also my inspiration for these pieces. I own non of these albums.

Allegri Miserere Mei, Palestrina Missa Papae Marcelli, plus a couple of fillers (from Spotify) 








Triumphs of Oriana, a collection of English Madrigals compiled by Thomas Morley during the reign of Elilzabeth I. Nice to hear some English madrigals, as I could understand some of what they were singing as opposed to none when the singing is in another language. (Spotify)








A collection of early Italian violin works, performed by Rachel Podger. Frescobaldi, Fontana, Castello, Marini, Gabrielli etc. Very nice. (CD from the library) Definitely worth another listen before it gets returned 








Geminiani Six Concerti Grossi (from the library)








Monteverdi 1610 Vespers. (From the library)


----------



## starthrower

I've been a fan of Lajtha's symphonies for a couple years now. I need to pick up a recording of nos. 8 & 9. I have 3-6.


----------



## Guest

Beethoven Eroica


----------



## bejart

Niccolo Zingarelli (1752-1837): Symphony No.2 in E Flat

Vanni Moretto leading the Atalanta Fugiens


----------



## Faramundo

Ideal for an autumn-like evening as this 21st of August !


----------



## bioluminescentsquid

Traverso said:


> Beethoven Eroica


I like the "Live in Rotterdam" set more (It's my absolute favorite Beethoven cycle), but this one is awesome too. Love Bruggen!



Faramundo said:


> Ideal for an autumn-like evening as this 21st of August !
> 
> View attachment 88087


Janitsch! Awesome, but unfortunately obscure composer.


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Handel: Water Music; Suite in F Major

Karl Münchinger, Stuttgarter Kammerorchester


----------



## bioluminescentsquid




----------



## Guest

Mahlerian said:


> It seems hard to use wind chimes in a way that isn't *cheesy*. I don't generally dislike any instrument for its sound alone, but...


Hah! I said the chimes were "twee" but I do think "cheesy" captures better the disdain felt for such hackneyed (clichéd) gestures. I forgot to mention that the Xenakis and Boulez pieces were "very correctly" executed.


----------



## Guest

bioluminescentsquid said:


> I like the "Live in Rotterdam" set more (It's my absolute favorite Beethoven cycle), but this one is awesome too. Love Bruggen!
> 
> I totally agree ( still listening) and I decided already to purchase "The Rotterdam as well.I am searching the web for the best offer.:angel:
> I bought this set new and sealed and I like to hear the development Brüggen made.It is realy exciting to listen to the greatest symhonicus in these spendid recordings.:cheers:


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Howard Hanson: Symphony # 3, Op. 33

Gerard Schwarz, Seattle Symphony Orchestra


----------



## Michamel

Current Listening:

*Konzert Fuer Zwei Klaviere Und Orchester Es- Dur KV 365 (316a)*
_Concert For Two Pianos And Orchestra Es- Dur KV 365 (316a)_

Artists: Elena & Emil Gilels, Vienna Philharmony, Karl Boehm
Componist: Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart
Label: Eterna (formerly: an easter German record label)










Yes - vinyl time.


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Nikolaï Myaskovasky

Symphony #18 In C Major, Op. 42
Symphony #19 In E Flat Major, Op. 46

Evgeny Svetlanov, Russian State Symphony Orchestra


----------



## KenOC

Ravi & Anoushka Shankar: Live in Bangalore. Ravi Shankar's last concert at the age of 92; he is seconded by his daughter.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Beethoven, String Quartet Op. 135*

Vegh Quartet.

This is a very energetic reading of this piece.


----------



## bioluminescentsquid

Honestly, I didn't finish this disc. The playing was exemplary (Tomadin is an excellent organist), but the quality of the composition and also the organ (which as I understand, is a Schnitger - albeit in a poor condition) just left me rather un-entertained.


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Haydn:

Symphony #63 "La Roxelane' In C Major (Versione seconda)
Symphony #64 'Tempora mutantur' In A Major
Symphony #65 In A Major

Adam Fischer, Austro-Hungarian Haydn Orchestra


----------



## KirbyH

Ghost riding the whip with Uncle Herbert:









At their freshest, Karajan and the Berliners were producing this astounding sort of sound and here in the 1960s it's more evident than ever. The Christ Church bears so much witness to incredible music, and DG's remastered sound plays up to an astounding degree of glory. *The High Castle* and *Vltava* from Ma Vlast make me yearn for a whole set from Karajan; tragically, we get none - oh well. The opening of The High Castle is pure magic - those oboes are like cathedral bells ringing from on high. It's not remotely Czech-sounding (alright) but it's got _thrust_ - not even Kubelik managed that. Schubert's *Great Symphony* is done with immensity ala Beethoven's Ninth, an approach I find to be greatly satisfying. I'll be listening to this version over Josef Krips' version of the same vintage from now on.

I have heard the latter recording of the _Symphonie Fantastique_ - and been dissatisfied. Not so here. The instrumental barrages are given a heft not often found in this music - take those strings in the third movement for example. It radiates virility. Karajan liked to supersize when he could and it's evident in the wind sections, bringing Berlioz to life in a way that could be considered unfaithful but comes off as thrilling - good for Karajan. There are hours and hours of glories in this set - I'll report back when I've heard more.


----------



## Guest

Liszt Hungarian Rhapsody
Liebestraum no.
Mepfisto waltz no.1
Funerailles
Rigoletto
La Campanella


----------



## Pat Fairlea

Currently listening to pieces by Federico Mompou. Modest but fascinating. If you enjoy Debuussy or Les Six, give Mompou an hour of your time.


----------



## Hampshire Hog

Dream of the Orient.
Concerto Koln/ Saraband.


----------



## Mahlerian

Reger: String Quartet in E-flat major
Drolc Quartet









Berlioz: Harold in Italy, Symphonie funebre et triomphale
Nobuko Imai, London Symphony Orchestra, cond. Davis


----------



## Merl

A sneaky listen to a couple before bed.


----------



## Balthazar

*Rachmaninov ~ Trios élégiaques*

The two piano trios are played by the alliterative ensemble of Pasquier, Pidoux, and Pennetier.


----------



## KirbyH

Mahlerian said:


> Reger: String Quartet in E-flat major
> Drolc Quartet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Berlioz: Harold in Italy, Symphonie funebre et triomphale
> Nobuko Imai, London Symphony Orchestra, cond. Davis


That's the other work I meant to take in today - Harold In Italy. Every time I listen to it I'm floored at just how good it is - ever heard Maazel/Berlin?


----------



## Mahlerian

KirbyH said:


> That's the other work I meant to take in today - Harold In Italy. Every time I listen to it I'm floored at just how good it is - ever heard Maazel/Berlin?


Not yet, anyway! I'll put it on my "to listen" list.


----------



## bioluminescentsquid

My daily dose of Bach:


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Alexander Scriabin: Symphony # 2 In C Minor, Op. 29

Vladimir Ashkenazy, Rundfunkchor Berlin


----------



## bejart

Faramundo says ---
"Ideal for an autumn-like evening as this 21st of August !"









I've looked at this Janitsch CD. How do you like it?

Now, Haydn: Symphony No.84 in E Flat

Adam Fischer conducting the Austro-Hungarian Haydn Orchestra


----------



## ShropshireMoose

Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto No.1 Moura Lympany/Philharmonia Orchestra/Nicolai Malko
Chopin: Complete Nocturnes Moura Lympany

The 18th August just gone was the centenary of Dame Moura Lympany's birth, though you'd have been hard put to know it from the amount of coverage it received on the radio and in the classical music press, so here's a couple of extremely fine recordings just to help the cause along!! The Rachmaninoff 1st Concerto has never been bettered in my opinion (and seldom equalled) and the Chopin Nocturnes unfold so beautifully naturally that one feels when listening that they could not be played any other way. A truly great pianist, worthy of being much better remembered.


----------



## Janspe

Yannick Nézet-Séguin leads the Chamber Orchestra of Europe and a bunch of singers (I'm too lazy to type them all...) in a performance of Mozart's Le nozze di Figaro, K.492:









Whenever I listen to a Mozart opera, the mature ones at least, I find myself thinking: this is the greatest music I have ever heard.


----------



## ProudSquire

*Mahler*

*Symphony No.5 in C# minor*


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Hector Berlioz: Symphony: Harold In Italy

Ondrej Leonard, Radio Symphony Orchestra (Orchestra), viola Milan Telecky


----------



## George O

Orlando Gibbons (1583-1625)

Anthems & Songs of Praise: Church Music of Jacobean England

The Clerkes of Oxenford / David Wulstan

on Nonesuch (NYC), from 1980 and 1981 (Volume II)


----------



## bejart

Franz Schubert (1797-1828): String Quintet in C Major,D 956, Op. Post.163

Verdi Quartet with Martin Lovett on cello: Susanne Rabenschlag and Peter Stein, violins -- Karin Wolf, viola -- Didier Poskin, cello


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Antonín Dvořák:

Symphonic Poem, Op. 107 - "The Water Goblin"
Symphonic Poem, Op. 108 - "The Noon Witch"

Charles Mackerras, Czech Philharmonic Orchestra


----------



## pmsummer

OLD AND LOST RIVERS
*Tobias Picker*

TREE LINE
*Toru Takemitsu*

SYMPHONY NO.2, MYSTERIOUS MOUNTAIN
*Alan Hovhaness*

THE FIVE SACRED TREES
_Concerto for Bassoon and Orchestra*_
*John Williams*

London Symphony Orchestra
Judith LeClair - bassoon*
John Williams - conductor
_
Sony Classical_


----------



## Guest

A wonderful performance--quite passionate and volatile, with very good sound.


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Arcangelo Corelli

Op. 3 Sonata # 7 in E Minor
Op. 3 Sonata # 8 in C Major
Op. 3 Sonata # 9 in F Minor
Op. 3 Sonata #10 in A Minor
Op. 3 Sonata #11 in G Minor
Op. 3 Sonata #12 in A Major

Rémy Baudet, Sayuri Yamagata, Albert Brüggen, David van Ooijen & Pieter-Jan Belder


----------



## tortkis

Nostalgia ~ Piano Music by Australian Women - Jeanell Carrigan (Wirripang, 2016)









Phyllis Batchelor, Peggy Glanville-Hicks, Marjorie Hesse, Marjorie Hesse, Mirrie Hill, Dulcie Holland, Miriam Hyde, Meta Overman, Esther Rofe, Margaret Sutherland

Piano works of Australian women composers born between 1862 and 1915.


----------



## bioluminescentsquid




----------



## bejart

Leopold Mozart (1719-1787): Symphony in G Major, Eisen G 7

Bohdan Warchal leading the Slovak Chamber Orchestra


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Antonio Vivaldi

La Cetra Op. 9 Concerto # 5 RV 358 In A Minor
La Cetra Op. 9 Concerto # 6 RV 348 In A Major
La Cetra Op. 9 Concerto # 7 RV 359 In B Flat Major

Iona Brown, Academy of St. Martin-in-the-Fields


----------



## KenOC

Some Boccherini cello concertos from the complete set. Academia i Filarmonici di Verona, Enrico Bronzi conducting. Nice stuff. Kick back with a beer and a book!


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Francesco Onofrio Manfredini

Op. 3 Concerto Grosso # 1 In F Major
Op. 3 Concerto Grosso # 2 In A Minor
Op. 3 Concerto Grosso # 3 In E Minor
Op. 3 Concerto Grosso # 4 In B Flat Major
Op. 3 Concerto Grosso # 5 In D Minor
Op. 3 Concerto Grosso # 6 In D Major

Jaroslav Krcek, Capella Istropolitana


----------



## bioluminescentsquid




----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Jean Sibelius

Nightride & Sunrise, op. 55
The Oceanides

Sir Colin Davis, The London Symphony Orchestra


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Bach

Orchestral Suite No. 1 in C Major, BWV1066
Orchestral Suite No. 2 in B Minor, BWV1067
Orchestral Suite No. 4 in D Major, BWV1069

Felix Prohaska, Vienna State Opera Orchestra


----------



## Pugg

*Dvorák*: Symphony No.7 in D Minor; Cello Concerto in B Minor 
Heinrich Schiff, Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra, Sir Colin Davis


----------



## ProudSquire

*Brahms*
*
Serenade No. 1 In D, & No. 2 In A *


----------



## Pugg

Kontrapunctus said:


> A wonderful performance--quite passionate and volatile, with very good sound.


One must be tone deaf not to like it.


----------



## Pugg

Bayreuth said:


> Chopin - Ballades
> Arthur Rubinstein
> 
> View attachment 88078


Nice record and good to see you back!


----------



## Pugg

​
*Vianna da Motta*: Symphony À Pátria 'To the Fatherland'
Chula do Douro

Royal Liverpool Philharmonic Orchestra, Alvaro Cassuto


----------



## Biwa

Nicolaus Bruhns: 
Präludium in E minor
Großes Präludium in E minor
Präludien in G minor & G major
Choralfantasie "Nun komm der Heiden Heiland"
Adagio in D major

Arnold Melchior Brunckhorst: Präludium in E minor

Anonymus: Kyrie - Christe - Kyrie; Du Friedefürst, Herr Jesu Christ

Ingo Duwensee, Klapmeyer organ of St. Nicolai-Altenbruch


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mahler; Symphony no 6*

Eliahu Inbal, conducting.


----------



## Casebearer

Terry Riley's 'In C' (1964) has been performed a lot with many different sets of instruments. Here is a recent performance by Africa Express (recorded in Bamako, Mali in 2013) playing it using balafons, baritone-guitar, calabash, djembe, flutes, guitars, imzad, kalimbas, kamel n'goni, koras, melodica, percussions, violin, vocals.

Imagine being present at the recording...


----------



## Pugg

​
*Berlioz: Te Deum, Op. 22*

_John Aler (tenor), Mark Kruczek (organ)_

Voices of Ascension Chorus and Orchestra, Young Singers of Pennnsylvania, Dennis Keene


----------



## Pugg

​*Puccini: Turandot*

_Dame Joan Sutherland (Turandot), Luciano Pavarotti (Calaf), Montserrat Caballé (Liù_), Nicolai Ghiaurov (Timur), Tom Krause (Ping), Pier Francesco Poli (Pang), Piero De Palma (Pong), Peter Pears (L'imperatore Altoum), Sabin Markov (Un mandarino)

John Alldis Choir, London Philharmonic Orchestra, Zubin Mehta.


----------



## ShropshireMoose

Saint-Saens: Piano Concerto No.2 in G Minor Arthur Rubinstein/Philadelphia Orchestra/Eugene Ormandy
Schubert: Symphony No,9 in C "Great" Cleveland Orchestra/George Szell

Two terrific performances given with great joie de vivre that leave you feeling about as uplifted as you possibly could be!! How lucky we are to have such a treasure trove of delights to enjoy again and again.


----------



## Seattleoperafan

Pugg said:


> ​*Puccini: Turandot*
> 
> _Dame Joan Sutherland (Turandot), Luciano Pavarotti (Calaf), Montserrat Caballé (Liù_), Nicolai Ghiaurov (Timur), Tom Krause (Ping), Pier Francesco Poli (Pang), Piero De Palma (Pong), Peter Pears (L'imperatore Altoum), Sabin Markov (Un mandarino)
> 
> John Alldis Choir, London Philharmonic Orchestra, Zubin Mehta.


One of the best Turandot's out there with a superb cast. Sutherland's singing was very passionate and had better diction than usual. What a huge voice this "coloratura" had!!!!!!!! The singing at the end when she softens was exemplary.


----------



## schigolch




----------



## Blancrocher

Prokofiev: Piano Concerto 5, Piano Sonata 8 (Richter/Rowicki); Prokofiev/Ravel: Piano Concerto 3, Piano Concerto in G & Gaspard (Argerich/Abbado); Prokofiev: Symphonies 1 and 5 (Karajan)


----------



## Pugg

​
*Beethoven*; piano concertos 3 & 4
_Radu Lupu_


----------



## Jeff W

*In which Jeff goes Classical again*

Good morning TC from bright and sunny Albany! Gotta be quick this morning.



Symphonies No. 96 (the Saturday Symphony, for which I am not perpetually late), 97 & 98. Eugen Jochum conducted the London Philharmonic Orchestra.



Mozart's Piano Concertos No. 15 & 16. Murray Perahia plays the piano and conducts the English Chamber Orchestra.



The Takacs Quartet plays Beethoven's Opus 59 & 74 String Quartets.


----------



## Pugg

​*Elgar*; Violin concerto, et al

*Ida Haendel* playing this wonderful concerto.


----------



## bejart

Heinrich Ignaz Franz von Biber (1644-1704): Sonata No.10, The Resurrextion from the "The Glorious Mysteries"

Sonnerie: Monica Huggett, violin -- Emilia Benjamin, viola - Elizabeth Kenny, theorbo -- Frances Kelly, harp -- Matthew Halls, harpsichord


----------



## bioluminescentsquid




----------



## Pugg

​
_Clarinet Concertos dedicated to Benny Goodman_

Arnold:Clarinet Concerto No. 2, Op. 115
Copland:Clarinet Concerto
Hindemith:Concerto for Clarinet and Orchestra

_Martin Fröst (clarinet)_

Malmö Symphony Orchestra, Lan Shui


----------



## Sonata

Otto Klemperer, St. Matthew's Passion


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Rachmaninov, Piano Concerto No. 2*

This is a lovely piece, and to my ears, Ashkenazy knocks this one out of the park.


----------



## Faramundo

Glorious sunshine on my limbs, glittering railroad tracks, insulated with my head-phones, medieval moon in topaze morning sky, cool Channel winds, whispering poplars, pigtail jogger's smile , rebirth of the quietness...


----------



## deprofundis

Im lisening to *Thomas de Crecquillon *brabant ensemble the only cd i found for him, available that is, neverless i love it, and told you about it , missa mort m'a privé is riveting, enchanting polyphony of the 16th century that is totally incredible and unotice unfortunetly, i share the view of folks here on TC brabant ensemble has it sound that may or may not be perfect for a composer
i find my copy of Lassus prophetiea sybillarum a tad monotone but i love Lassus usually but there were a redemer to this cd the rest of the cd and track 17.I wonder why mister de Crecquillon is so '' underground'' like a total stranger yet his music was play all across europe.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Massenet*:

Phèdre: Overture
La Vierge: Le Dernier Sommeil de la vierge (Légende sacrée)
Truls Mørk (cello)

Scènes pittoresques
Fantaisie for Cello and Orchestra
Truls Mørk (cello)

Le Roi de Lahore: Overture
Les Erinnyes: Scène religieuse
Truls Mørk (cello)

Le Cid - Ballet music
Don César de Bazan: Sévillana

_Orchestre de la Suisse Romande, Neeme Järvi_


----------



## Heliogabo




----------



## Vasks

_An old LP I bought back in the mid 70's...and I'm still not convinced of the "greatness" of this composer_

*Petterson - Symphony #7 (Dorati/London)*


----------



## Pugg

​
*Bizet: Carmen*

_Teresa Berganza (Carmen), Plácido Domingo (Don Jose), Sherrill Milnes (Escamillo), Ileana Cotrubas_ (Micaela), Yvonne Kenny (Frasquita), Alicia Nafé (Mercédès), Gordon Sandison (Le Dancaïre), Geoffrey Pogson (Le Remendado), Robert Lloyd (Zuniga), Stuart Harling (Moralès)

Ambrosian Singers, George Watson`s College Boys` Chorus & London Symphony Orchestra, Claudio Abbado

Studio recording, 1977


----------



## rspader

Rated 5/5 in BBC Music September issue. I agree.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Nielsen, Symphony No. 4*

Martinon plays this like you're on a roller coaster: strap in and hold on.


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1981, 1962 - '67.


----------



## Heliogabo

(Other edition by Brilliant classics, though)

Fabio Biondi plays first violin.


----------



## pmsummer

BECOME OCEAN
*John Luther Adams*
Seattle Symphony
Ludovic Morlot - conductor
_
Cantaloupe Music_


----------



## Michamel

Current Listening:

*Piano Quintet / Piano Trio 2 / Waltzes*

Artists: Nash Ensemble
Componist: Dmitri Shostakovich
Label: EMI Classics


----------



## Michamel

pmsummer said:


> BECOME OCEAN
> *John Luther Adams*
> Seattle Symphony
> Ludovic Morlot - conductor
> _
> Cantaloupe Music_


Amazing!


----------



## Granate

Mahler Challenge Barbirolli vs Boulez vs Kubelik vs Tennstedt
E1 - I
*Mahler*
Symphony No.1 in D minor 'Titan'
*Cond. Pierre Boulez, CSO, DG (1999/2013 Re-Issue)*
--
*Mahler*
Symphony No.1 in D 'Titan'
*Cond. Rafael Kubelik, SOdBR, DG (1968/2015 Remastered Edition)*
















_Semi-final 1: Boulez plays fine but Langsam is his weak spot. Kubelik squashes him from beginning to end._
*Finalist: R. Kubelik*:clap:


----------



## elgar's ghost

A couple of quartets each by two near-contemporaries.

K.A. Hartmann - String Quartet no.1 [Carillon] (1933) and String Quartet no.2 (1945-46):










Ernst Krenek - String Quartet no.1 op.6 (1921) and String Quartet no.7 op.96 (1944):


----------



## ProudSquire

*Richard Strauss*

*Lieder, Vol. 7*


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Alexander Glazunov: Symphony # 3 in D Major, Op 33

Vladimir Fedoseyev, Moscow Radio Symphony Orchestra


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Francesco Onofrio Manfredini

Op. 3 Concerto Grosso # 7 In G Major
Op. 3 Concerto Grosso # 8 In F Major
Op. 3 Concerto Grosso # 9 In D Major
Op. 3 Concerto Grosso #10 In G Minor
Op. 3 Concerto Grosso #11 In C Minor
Op. 3 Concerto Grosso #12 In C Major, (Christmas Concerto)

Jaroslav Krcek, Capella Istropolitana


----------



## starthrower




----------



## Adam Weber




----------



## Michamel

Current Listening:

*Sinfonien*

Artists: Chamber orchestra Berlin, Helmut Koch
Componist: Johann Christian Bach
Label: Eterna










Vinyl time once again...


----------



## Faramundo

Europe bathed by a single dawn of hope. Refreshing.Makes you want to dance between haystacks, or in the spire's shade.


----------



## George O

Thomas Tallis (c. 1505-1585)

Tudor Church Music

The Choir of King's College Cambridge with C. U. M. S. Chorus / David Willcocks
John Langdon, organ
Andrew Davis, organ

on Argo (London), from 1965 (Record I) and 1966 (Record II)

5 stars


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

William Schuman: Symphony # 3

Leonard Bernstein, New York Philharmonic Orchestra


----------



## Granate

Mahler Challenge Barbirolli vs Boulez vs Kubelik vs Tennstedt
E1 - II
*Mahler*
Symphony No.1
*Cond. John Barbirolli, HO, JBS (1957/1999 issue)*
--
*Mahler*
Symphony No.1
*Cond. Klaus Tennstedt, LPO, WC (1978/1998 Re-Issue)*







View attachment 88130


_Semi-final 2: Klaus Tennstedt does not have the strenght that would be demanded for this symphony. In almost every movement he is below his rivals. However, I reccomend everyone to listen to John Barbirolli's Mahler 1st. It was recorded in the first stereo years and the engineering sounds very odd, but his playing is sublime, unique compared to other interpretations. Really worth the listen._

*Final result M1: Kubelik wins for performance and sound. Barbirolli is behind his toes. Boulez is ok and Tennstedt starts weak.

1st: Kubelik DG 1968 (4p)
2nd: Barbirolli JBS 1957 (3p)
3rd: Boulez DG 1999 (2p)
4th: Tennstedt EMI 1978 (1p)*


----------



## Michamel

George O said:


> Thomas Tallis (c. 1505-1585)
> 
> Tudor Church Music
> 
> The Choir of King's College Cambridge with C. U. M. S. Chorus / David Willcocks
> John Langdon, organ
> Andrew Davis, organ
> 
> on Argo (London), from 1965 (Record I) and 1966 (Record II)
> 
> five stars


How are this records? Looks very interesting!
Would catch them!


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Alexander Glazunov

Symphony # 5 in B-Flat Major, Op. 55
Symphony # 6 in C Minor, Op 53

Vladimir Fedoseyev, Moscow Radio Symphony Orchestra


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

I actually listened to Shostakovich symphony no. 8 FOR THE FIRST TIME...(I really think so), and he is one of my favorite composers! It was a new album with Andris Nelsons and the Boston Symphony Orchestra.


----------



## Michamel

Current Listening:

*Sechs Brandenburgische Konzerte*

Artists: Karl Richter, Munich Bach Orchestra
Componist: Johann Sebastian Bach
Label: Archiv Produktion










Vinyl time once again...









Good night folks!


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Beethoven, Quartet No. 95.*


----------



## Reichstag aus LICHT

Some wonderful music-making here, including a shorter (1733) version of the B-minor Mass:









Bach _Missæ Breves_, Raphaël Pichon conducting the "Pygmalion" ensemble.


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Haydn

String Quartet #15 Op. 9 # 5 In B Flat Major
String Quartet #16 Op. 9 # 6 In A Major

Buchberger Quartet


----------



## Alfacharger

Zander's Mahler 6th with the Philharmonia. Zander recorded both forth movements with two or three hammer blows. I played the one with two.


----------



## Guest

Schubert - Haydn


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Antonio Vivaldi

La Cetra Op. 9 Concerto # 9 RV 530 In B Flat Major
La Cetra Op. 9 Concerto #10 RV 300 In G Major
La Cetra Op. 9 Concerto #11 RV 198a in C Major
La Cetra Op. 9 Concerto #12 RV 391 In B Minor

Iona Brown, Academy of St. Martin-in-the-Fields


----------



## pmsummer

PIÈCES EN TRIO
_Pour les flûtes, violon et dessus de viole_
*Marin Marais*
Aux Pieds du Roy
- Michael Form and Dirk Boerner
_
Ambronay_


----------



## TurnaboutVox

*Haydn
Symphony In D Major Hob. 96 "The Miracle"*
New York Philharmonic, Leonard Bernstein [Sony, 2010; rec Colombia, 1973]

For a belated Saturday Symphony listening. Joyous and enjoyable.










*
Birtwhistle
String Quartet: The Tree of Strings
9 Movements for String Quartet*
Arditti Quartet [Aeon, 2010]

Exhilarating!


----------



## D Smith

For his birthday today. Debussy: Preludes, Images performed beautifully by Marcelle Meyer.


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Nikolaï Myaskovasky: Symphony # 1 In C Minor, Op. 3

Evgeny Svetlanov, Russian State Symphony Orchestra


----------



## bejart

Manxfeeder said:


> *Beethoven, Quartet No. 95.*
> 
> View attachment 88134


Gee, I didn't know he wrote that many :lol:
Jan Vanhal (1739-1813): Sinfonia in E Flat, Bryan Es5

Riyoko Matsui leading the Haydn Sinfonietta Tokyo


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Michael Haydn

Symphony # 8 in D Major (Perger 38)
Symphony # 9 in D Major (Perger 36)
Symphony #10 In F Major (Perger 45)

Bohdan Warchal, Slovak Chamber Orchestra


----------



## starthrower




----------



## Balthazar

*Scriabin ~ The Complete Etudes*

Garrick Ohlsson at the piano.


----------



## Andolink

A benchmark recording, IMO:


----------



## Guest

Hey Pugg, check this out!  It might not replace Rachmaninoff or Prokofiev, but it is nice to hear tuneful music from contemporary composers. He is, of course, a fabulous player, too.


----------



## Mahlerian

Debussy: Chansons de Bilitis, Beau soir, Mandoline, Deux Romances, Apparition, Trois poemes de Stephane Mallarme, Nuit d'etoiles, Paysage sentimental, La Damoiselle elue*
Veronique Dietschy, *Doris Lamprecht, *Solistes des Choers de Lyon, Phillipe Cassard


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Dmitri Shostakovich: Symphony # 8 In C minor, op 65

Mstislav Rostropovich, National Symphony Orchestra


----------



## Biwa

Gustav Mahler: Symphony No. 2 "Resurrection"

Nadja Michael
Latonia Moore 
Singverein der Gesellschaft der Musikfreunde
Wiener Philharmoniker
Gilbert Kaplan (conductor)


----------



## bejart

Mozart: Piano Sonata in B Flat, KV 281

Alicia de Larrocha, piano


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Antonín Dvořák: Symphony # 4 in D Minor, Op. 13

István Kertész, London Symphony Orchestra


----------



## Pugg

​
*Brahms*: Piano Concerto No. 2 
London Symphony Orchestra, Sir Colin Davis


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Antonio Vivaldi

La Stravaganza Op. 4 Concerto # 1 RV 383a In B Flat Major
La Stravaganza Op. 4 Concerto # 2 RV 279 In E Minor
La Stravaganza Op. 4 Concerto # 3 RV 301 In G Major
La Stravaganza Op. 4 Concerto # 4 RV 357 In A Minor

Neville Marriner, Academy of St. Martin-In-The-Fields


----------



## Pugg

bejart said:


> Mozart: Piano Sonata in B Flat, KV 281
> 
> Alicia de Larrocha, piano


Wonderful musical feeling this lady have.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mozart*: Symphony No. 36 in C major, K. 425 "Linz" • Symphony No. 40 in G minor, K. 550.


----------



## bioluminescentsquid




----------



## tortkis

Vilsmaÿr: 6 Partitas for Solo Violin - Vaughan Jones (First Hand Records, 2015)









Johann Joseph Vilsmaÿr (1663-1722): Six Partitas for Solo Violin
Johann Georg Pisendel (1688-1755): Violin Sonata in A Minor
Heinrich Ignaz Franz von Biber (1644-1704): Passagalia in G minor, "The Guardian Angel" from The Mystery Sonatas, No. 16

Vaughan Jones (violin)

Vilsmaÿr was a pupil of Biber.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Bruckner;* Symphony no 4
B.P. Riccardo Muti


----------



## Pugg

​*Tchaikovsky*; Symphonies. ( disc 2)
Antal Dorati.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Brahms-Double Concerto for Violin & Cello in A minor*, Op. 102
Renaud Capuçon (violin) & Gautier Capuçon (cello)
Gustav Mahler Jugendorchester, Myung-Whun Chung

*Clarinet Quintet in B minor, Op. 115*
Paul Meyer (clarinet), Renaud Capuçon (violin), Aki Saulière (violin), Gautier Capuçon (cello) & Béatrice Muthelet (viola)


----------



## Pugg

*Vinyl*


​
*Haydn: The Creation*

Elly Ameling, soprano (Gabriel), Werner Krenn, tenor (Uriel), Tom Krause, bass (Raphael) Erna Spoorenberg, soprano (Eva) & Robin Fairhurst, bass (Adam)

Wiener Staatsopernchor & Wiener Philharmoniker, Karl Münchinger


----------



## AClockworkOrange

I have listened to Sibelius' Seventh Symphony twice - the first, last night saw Sir Adrian Boult conduct the Royal Philharmonic Orchestra in a live recording. An excellent performance in which Boult's strengths shine through to enhance the music much as they do in his superb Brahms cycle. That is not to say this sounds Brahmsian - quite the opposite in fact.

My second listen was on the drive to work - Sir Simon Rattle & the Berliner Philharmoniker on their recent recording. Another excellent performance, powerful and immersive but not overwrought. A really enjoyable interpretation.


----------



## Guest

Beethovens eight








[/url]


----------



## Guest

Bach with Leonhardt always a sublime choice.


----------



## Biwa

Luigi Nono:

"Ha venido", Canciones para Silvia, ¿Dónde estás, hermano?, Djamila Boupachà, Sarà dolce tacere, Quando stanno morendo: Diario polacco No. 2

Neue Vocalsolisten Stuttgart
Manfred Schreier (conductor)


----------



## Atrahasis

*Kurt Atterberg
Symphony No. 3 *


----------



## Pugg

​
*Debussy: Le Martyre de Saint Sébastien
*
Sylvia McNair (soprano), Ann Murray (mezzo-soprano), Nathalie Stutzmann (mezzo-soprano), Leslie Caron (narrator)

London Symphony Orchestra, London Symphony Chorus, Michael Tilson Thomas


----------



## Guest

Bach Mullova Sonata No.1 -Partita No.1 - Sonata No.2


----------



## Jeff W

*In which there are mostly 'S's*

Good morning TC from bright and sunny Albany!



Started off by continuing my run through of the Mozart Piano Concertos, this time with the Murray Perahia set where he conducts the English Chamber Orchestra. This time around was the Piano Concertos No. 17 & 18. Really found No. 17 to be especially beautiful.



Decided to take a break from all of the Classical era music I had been listening to and rushed headlong into the later 19th and early 20th centuries. Here, Osmo Vanska conducts the Minnesota Orchestra in the Symphony No. 2 & No. 5. Good, but perhaps not quite as good as his recordings with the Lahti Symphony Orchestra...



Some Stravinsky next. Antal Dorati conducts the London Symphony Orchestra in 'Fireworks' and the complete score to the ballet 'The Firebird'.



To finish out, I listened to Rafael Kubelik conduct the Czech Philharmonic in Smetana's 'Ma Vlast'.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mozart: arias*

_Dame Kiri Te Kanawa _


----------



## Weston

Johnnie Burgess said:


> Dmitri Shostakovich: Symphony # 8 In C minor, op 65
> 
> Mstislav Rostropovich, National Symphony Orchestra
> 
> View attachment 88142


I have this fairly fine recording, but I replaced its most disagreeable gray and rust cover insert immediately with a nice Yves Tanguy painting. [Shudder]


----------



## Faramundo

English genius !!


----------



## Weston

*Home again, home again, jiggety-gigue*

*Bach, J.S.: Inventions And Sinfonias, Bwv 772-801 / Anna Magdalena's Notebook (Fragments)*
Janos Sebestyen, piano










Entire album.

Returning home after a week long trip away from much in the way of music, I'm easing back into deep listening with the entire set of 2 and 3 part inventions and a big chunk of the Anna Magdelena Notebook, well known to most student keyboardists, played almost continuously without pause here in a slurred near-romantic style while I catch up on the Current Listening "Like" button and catalog the three bags full of paperbacks I acquired on the trip.


----------



## Faramundo

Guillaume de Machaut, super hero of Medieval composition; came from a town which is really sleepy and backwater now.
His lights shone on the whole continent, sometimes far from Champagne.
An equilibrist in wonders. I dream of seeing that performed on a stage.


----------



## bioluminescentsquid

Liuwe Tamminga at the organs of S. Petronio in Bologna with Bruce Dickey and Doron Sherwin, cornetti.


----------



## bejart

Pietro Locatelli (1695-1764): Violin Sonata in G Major, Op.8, No.5

The Locatelli Trio: Elizabeth Wallfisch, violin -- Richard Tunnicliffe, cello -- Paul Nicholson, harpsichord


----------



## Guest

Bach cantatas








[/url]








[/url]


----------



## Barbebleu

Nicola Benedetti - Shostakovich and Glazunov Violin Concertos. Fabulous playing and interpretation.


----------



## bioluminescentsquid

Faramundo said:


> View attachment 88150
> 
> 
> English genius !!


Will you buy a fine dog? :lol:


----------



## Pugg

​
*Siegfried Wagner: Complete Overtures, Vol. 1*

Herzog Wildgang, Op. 2: overture
Der Friedensengel: Prelude
Der Schmied von Marienburg Overture
Die heilige Linde: Prelude

Rheinland-Pfalz State Philharmonic Orchestra, Werner Andreas Albert


----------



## Pugg

*Bruch:*

Swedish Dances, Op. 63
Suite on Russian Themes, Op. 79b
Serenade after Swedish Folk Melodies, Op. posth.

SWR Rundfunkorchester Kaiserslautern, Werner Andreas Albert


----------



## Vronsky

*Künneke & Mendelssohn (Tiny Wirtz & Rundfunkorchester des Südwestfunks)*










Eduard Künneke
Concerto for Piano and Orchestra No. 1 in A flat major, Op. 36
Tiny Wirtz *·* Rundfunkorchester des Südwestfunks *·* Wlodzimierz Kamirski
Felix Mendelssohn
Serenade und Allegro giocoso, Op. 43 for Piano and Orchestra & Capriccio brilliant, Op. 22 in B minor for Piano and Orchestra
Tiny Wirtz *·* Rundfunkorchester des Südwestfunks *·* Emmerich Smola


----------



## Heliogabo

*J. S. Bach*
_Orchestral suites 2, 3, 4_
The English Concert
Trevor Pinnock :tiphat:


----------



## Pugg

​*Puccini: La Bohème*

Mirella Freni (Mimi), Nicolai Gedda (Rodolfo), Mariella Adani (Musetta), Mario Sereni (Marcello), Mario Basiola Jr. (Schaunard), Ferruccio Mazzoli (Colline), Carlo Badioli (Benoit), Paolo Montarsolo (Alcindoro), Vittorio Pandano (Parpignol)

Orchestra e Coro del Teatro dell' Opera di Roma, Thomas Schippers


----------



## Faramundo

Bring me my walking stick, the one with the shell, my fine dog, and I'll hit the road down to Conques and then
SW to Santiago. And don't forget the pilgrim's advisor to Inns and Post-Chaise stops !!


----------



## Marinera

Locatelli - Concerti grossi op.7
Kammerorchester 'C.P.E. Bach'
H.Haenchen


----------



## Easy Goer

Albeniz - Iberia, Navarra & Suite Española. Alicia de Larrocha


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Bohuslav Martinu: String Quartet # 1, H. 117 'The French'

Stamitz Quartet


----------



## KirbyH

The feast continues:









Listening to the violin concertos of *Brahms*, *Tchaikovsky* and *Sibelius* with Karajan as ringmaster reveals quite a few things - the orchestral parts of these works are far mightier than one might think - or so Karajan does them. Christian Ferras is a perfectly fine violinist, and yet he is not what caught my ears. I was invested in the way Karajan built his soloist up, making the orchestra an equal partner - most of all in the Tchaikovsky, which is a particularly favorite work of mine. It was my first time hearing the Sibelius, and the glaciers split during the proceedings are out to sea now. The same can be said of the Fifth Symphony and Finlandia - Karajan gives us Creation Itself, watching the earth move and shake as it's coalesced into shape - Sibelius himself said that God handed him the pieces of this symphony as a mosaic and left it to him to figure out how to put it together. The Berlin brass are superhuman in their intensity - for it, I am overwhelmed.

The first go at the *Brahms* Third Symphony with Berlin reveals him at his best - the exposition repeat is skipped (as it was in all of Karajan's recordings of this work) but that's okay, as nothing is lost due to the superior level of music making present. The Haydn Variations are played on the same grand scale, as they would be twenty years later in digital sound.

In this box are also included some rather beautiful selections from the *Strauss Family* and a collection of *Suppe *overtures I had not previously encountered - I am eternally delighted. The Suppe items are played with majesty but lightly so - it's not lost on Karajan that this is to be delicate, sparkling music, even if the basses' support is subterranean - the cavalry has very solid ground upon which to charge. The Strauss waltzes suffer from nothing but being done so well that each becomes an utterance unto itself. The Morning Papers and Tales From The Vienna Woods waltzes are played with all of the importance of Brahms, as if Karajan is to say "look, we can be fun too!" These are but small glances of glory, but what glances they are!


----------



## Weston

*Purely French, purley by coincidence*

By coincidence my random selection method resulted in an all French program of chamber and piano this morning.

*Debussy: Preludes, Book 1, Nos. 1-12*
Roger Woodward, piano










Can there be any doubt these are of the modern era?

*Louise Farrenc: Piano quintet No 1 in A Minor, Op 30 *
The Schubert Ensemble of London










Competent satisfying romantic era fare. Some of the modulations seem to be straining for the sky.

*Alexis Roland-Manuel: Trio for strings*
David Gilbert / Manchester Music Festival Symphony Orchestra (members)










This one is a tad nondescript -- sadly forgettable in fact, though to be fair I wasn't completely in focused listening.


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Brahms: Piano Quintet in F Minor, Op. 34

Peter Agoston, Yaakov Rubinstein, Martin Janecke, Kaamel Salah-El-Din and Irina Edelstein


----------



## shadowdancer

Sir Edward William Elgar
Enigma Variations, Op 36
Daniel Barenboim & London Philharmonic
Rec 1976


----------



## Scopitone

*Mahler No 1*
Solti

I feel like those opening notes were cribbed by Star Trek. Not exactly the same, but it's close enough that my brain kept trying to fill in the next bits.


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 2003.


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Scopitone said:


> *Mahler No 1*
> Solti
> 
> I feel like those opening notes were cribbed by Star Trek. Not exactly the same, but it's close enough that my brain kept trying to fill in the next bits.


You are not the only one: http://sciencefiction.com/2014/01/20/origins-star-treks-theme-song-dates-back-think/

And it goes on to say it also uses some music from Brahms Symphony # 2.


----------



## senza sordino

It's been Benjamin Britten day here.

I hadn't listened to the cello suites before. I got this cd from the library. It's worth another listen, but perhaps not my favourite Britten music.
Cello Suites 1, 2 and 3








The remaining CDs are from my collection.

Sinfonia da Requiem, Four Sea Interludes (among my all time favourite pieces) and Passacaglia, An American Overture








Piano and violin concerti. I love the violin concerto. It's not a concerto where the soloist is pitted against the orchestra, but rather they play music together and this is evidenced in the ending, they both fade away together in a sublime ending. Fantastic and a bit unusual for a concerto. And Tasmin Little is a wonderful player. I saw her perform two years ago. She signed my CD cover (not shown here)








String Quartets 1, 2 and 3. Fantastic music. From the liner notes, Britten says of the first quartet in 1941 "I think it's my best music so far". Possibly true. 








I'm not usually into art songs, and in my collection I only have a couple of CDs with singing. But I really enjoy the serenade. 
Les Illuminations, Serenade for tenor, horn and strings, Nocturne


----------



## Guest

Taverner Missa Corona spinea.


----------



## Vaneyes

Johnnie Burgess said:


> Antonio Vivaldi
> 
> La Stravaganza Op. 4 Concerto # 1 RV 383a In B Flat Major
> La Stravaganza Op. 4 Concerto # 2 RV 279 In E Minor
> La Stravaganza Op. 4 Concerto # 3 RV 301 In G Major
> La Stravaganza Op. 4 Concerto # 4 RV 357 In A Minor
> 
> Neville Marriner, Academy of St. Martin-In-The-Fields
> 
> View attachment 88148


:tiphat: Essential. Recorded 1973/4.


----------



## Michamel

Current Listening:

*Choral Music & Hymns*

Artists: Howarth, Ainsley, Cordyon Singers & Orchestra
Componist: Ralph Vaughan Williams
Label: Hyperion


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Vaneyes said:


> :tiphat: Essential. Recorded 1973/4.


A great recording by a great conductor.:tiphat:


----------



## Vaneyes

Manxfeeder said:


> *Rachmaninov, Piano Concerto No. 2*
> 
> This is a lovely piece, and to my ears, Ashkenazy knocks this one out of the park.
> 
> View attachment 88118


:tiphat: Essential. Recorded 1970/1.


----------



## Vaneyes

Blancrocher said:


> Prokofiev: Piano Concerto 5, Piano Sonata 8 (Richter/Rowicki); Prokofiev/Ravel: Piano Concerto 3, Piano Concerto in G & Gaspard (Argerich/Abbado); Prokofiev: Symphonies 1 and 5 (Karajan)


*Prokofiev* feast to the first order. Recording span of 1958 - '81. :tiphat:


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Antonio Vivaldi

La Stravaganza Op. 4 Concerto # 5 RV 347 In A Major
La Stravaganza Op. 4 Concerto # 6 RV 316a In G Minor
La Stravaganza Op. 4 Concerto # 7 RV 185 In C Major
La Stravaganza Op. 4 Concerto # 8 RV 249 In D Major

Neville Marriner, Academy of St. Martin-In-The-Fields


----------



## Vaneyes

Janspe said:


> Yannick Nézet-Séguin leads the Chamber Orchestra of Europe and a bunch of singers (I'm too lazy to type them all...) in a performance of Mozart's Le nozze di Figaro, K.492:
> 
> View attachment 88100
> 
> 
> Whenever I listen to a Mozart opera, the mature ones at least, I find myself thinking: *this is the greatest music I have ever heard.*


No, but you're right to get carried away by its musicality, with perhaps a pint of Pilsener in tow.


----------



## Granate

Mahler Challenge Barbirolli vs Boulez vs Kubelik vs Tennstedt
E2 - I
*Mahler*
Totenfeier (CSO)
Symphony No.2 'Resurrection'
*Sol. Christine Schäfer & Michelle DeYoung
Cond. Pierre Boulez, WPO, WSv; DG (2006/2013 Re-Issue)*
--
*Mahler*
Symphony No.2 'Resurrection'
*Sol. Edith Mathis & Norma Procter
Cond. Rafael Kubelik, C&SOdBR, DG (1969/2015 Remastered Edition)*
















_*Semi-final 1:* Surprising results. Boulez 2006 recording with the Vienna Philarmonic is painfully long if we add the Totenfeier first (making 1h45m; one of the few conductors to ever put on record the first version of the first movement). His playing remains on the line and precise thoughout the first three movements. The epic opening is a straght-forward reading but does not feel a safe one. But the performance becomes superb when the soloists and the Singverein show up, giving place to a perfect finale piece of 35 minutes without a single mistake and delivering the 'resurrection' in all its passion.
However, like a rythmic gymnast champion, Kubelik (and DG) make slight errors throughout the symphony; his recording is not flawless even with the groundbreaking remaster: correct horns in the first movement that do not fully convince me, average performances by Mathis and Procter and lots of sound balance errors in the last 30 minutes. I could hear someone turning the page of the score, then band-like sounds that feel all over the place and finally a choir that has not been processed right on the recording. Yet to say that Kubelik's is one of the fastest Mahler No.2 readings, close to Klemperer.
I feel a little sad about it because I recently bought this recording on Vinyl, and I had my hopes because his Mahler No.8 recording felt 'dry'. As a Mahler record is good, but for this *semi-final* I will have to call *Pierre Boulez* as the *winner.*_

Two more semi-finals of No.2 to come...


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Today it's piano music


----------



## Vaneyes

Pat Fairlea said:


> Currently listening to pieces by *Federico Mompou*. Modest but fascinating. If you enjoy Debuussy or Les Six, *give Mompou an hour of your time.*


Truer words were never spoken, though on occasion I'd upgrade "modest". 
Listened to yesterday, the whole thing, 4CDs, by the master hisself. Recorded 1974. 
Need I say...essential. :tiphat:


----------



## Vaneyes

KenOC said:


> Ravi & Anoushka Shankar: Live in Bangalore. Ravi Shankar's last concert at the age of 92; he is seconded by his daughter.


Delightful, they are. Timeless music. And, I might add, ideal for post-candlelight supper entertaining.


----------



## deprofundis

Im currently lisening to 3 new purchased i had order, at last finally something come in, we have:
*- Box set of 4 cd + cd rom of O magnum mysterium ( andd this is not about dirty harry justice, i pull a joke)
i had lisen to the first cd so far it's decent what wrong whit the critic on amazon.
-Okeghem missa Caput by ensemble graindelavoix ( like better than there Machaut rendition so far)
than ( dramatic drum rolls) we have Morales once again a missa, so the general theme was Missa of early renaissance
once again these darn franco-flemish(winks) than morales was aclaim by flander musicians has one of them even if he were spanish
so i have high hope for this.*
And Brilliant you gain my trust , has a label trust worthy, thanks and im proud to support 1 the cd and two label that wont s***** you in prices ( mind my language but my wallet his not that thick these days, im spending too mutch perhaps i will be in the red, but hey im a devotee of classical music so i preffer starving sobering up for a while , music is perfect drug and food for the mind.


----------



## Vaneyes

TalkingHead said:


> Hah! I said the chimes were "twee" but I do think "cheesy" captures better the disdain felt for such hackneyed (clichéd) gestures. I forgot to mention that the Xenakis and Boulez pieces were "very correctly" executed.


And not too many things more irritating than a neighbor with wind chimes.


----------



## Vaneyes

Michamel said:


> Current Listening:
> 
> *The Great Movie Soundtracks (CD3)*
> 
> Artists: John Williams
> Componist: John Williams
> Label: Sony Music (Sony Music)


"King of the Borrowers", John Williams.


----------



## Vaneyes

TalkingHead said:


> The *Rataru* piece (_Uroboros_, for two flutes, wind chimes and gong) was completely new to me, too. I have to be frank and say that I found it a somewhat meandering work with rather clichéd use of "extended technique" for the two flutes inter-spaced with twee "gestures" on wind chimes and gong. *My daughter (12 years old) quite liked it, but hated the Xenakis and Boulez.*


She'll come around. Keep up the good work, interspersing her sleep with bright light, 1960's Castro speeches, and Nono renderings.


----------



## Vaneyes

Fletcher said:


> More study on this monumental masterpiece...
> 
> *Bruckner Symphony No. 5 in B flat major *
> Günter Wand / ndr-Sinfonieorchester (1989)


Some of the best album covers, that RCA series.


----------



## Adam Weber

A lovely album. ECM rarely disappoints.


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Haydn: String Quartet "The Seven Last Words Of Christ On The Cross" Op. 51

Buchberger Quartet


----------



## Vaneyes

Pugg said:


> This is the U.S.A cover, (have it also of course )


Quite plump there.


----------



## Michamel

Current Listening:

*Piano Sonata, Clairs de lune*

Artists: Marc-André Hamelin
Componist: Paul Dukas, Abel Decaux
Label: Hyperion


----------



## hpowders

J.S. Bach Complete Organ Works
Marie-Claire Alain
15 CDs

Not really complete. Art of the Fugue is missing.

After a disappointing start with a rather ordinary 6 Trio Sonatas, the set quickly gets better, especially in the many Chorale Settings.

One maddening thing: why separate the magnificent St. Anne Prelude and Fugue as the beginning and ending, respectively, of the German Organ Mass? At least have them paired together elsewhere in this set. By the way, Alain's performance of the St. Anne is the best I've ever heard, compounding the frustration.


----------



## Bayreuth

Myaskovsky's Cello Concerto
Mstislav Rostropovich with Sir Malcolm Sargent conducting the Philarmonia Orchestra (1957)


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Bach

Brandenburg Concerto No. 1 in F Major, BWV1046
Brandenburg Concerto No. 2 in F Major, BWV1047
Brandenburg Concerto No. 3 in G Major, BWV1048

Carl Pini, Geoffrey Collins, David Nuttall, Daniel Mendelow, Carl Pini & Academy of St. James


----------



## Janspe

Adam Weber said:


> ECM rarely disappoints.


I quite agree; they have a lot of fantastic recordings - András Schiff, for example, has recorded quite a lot for them, including Beethoven's complete piano sonatas. That being said, there's always the strange recording of Keith Jarret playing Schoenberg's complete piano works on a variety of instruments: organ, harpsichord, toy piano, ondes martenot... I guess even ECM can't always get it right.

My own current listening: Nézet-Séguin and the Chamber Orchestra of Europe doing Mozart again, this time Così fan tutte. I'm yet again in awe of the composer's impeccable mastery.


----------



## Weston

Vaneyes said:


> Quite plump there.


And quite stunning.


----------



## Weston

Scopitone said:


> *Mahler No 1*
> Solti
> 
> I feel like those opening notes were cribbed by Star Trek. Not exactly the same, but it's close enough that my brain kept trying to fill in the next bits.


I never noticed this before, but I knew it sounded iconic for some reason.


----------



## Guest

Liszt Schubert Song Transcriptions - Wanderer Fantasie


----------



## Guest

Vaneyes said:


> Delightful, they are. Timeless music. And, I might add, ideal for post-candlelight supper entertaining.


----------



## Weston

*Music for My Last Vacation Day*

*Fisher Tull: Capriccio*
Charles Anthony Johnson / Nüremberg Symphony Orchestra










Very fine underrated upbeat music that would work well to open a National Geographic-like documentary. (He cannot compete with Jethro in my pantheon however.)

*Larsson: Kleine Serenade, Op. 12*
Orquestra de Cambra Terrassa 48 & Quim Térmens










Lightweight but pleasant enough. I realized on hearing the 4th movement I was already well familiar with the music from background listening at work.

*Raff: Symphony No. 2 in C major, Op.140*
Hans Stadlmair / Bamberg Symphony Orchestra and Chorus










German he may be, but this symphony sounds _quite a bit_ like Dvorak to my ears, perhaps more so than any other composer I've heard. As a plus there are few if any cymbal crashes and triangle ting-a-lings. The work is played here with restraint. There are gentle tasteful crescendos, but I feel it could benefit from a lot more passion and a wider frequency range in the recording. It's perfect though for a sunny lazy afternoon. (I believe the finale may echo previous themes, but I'd need more listens to be certain.)


----------



## jim prideaux

Levine and the BPO performing Mendelssohn's 4th ('Italian') Symphony.


----------



## Merl

Wow, that's some recording!


----------



## ShropshireMoose

D Smith said:


> For his birthday today. Debussy: Preludes, Images performed beautifully by Marcelle Meyer.


None better, what a stunning musician she was.


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Debussy: String Quartet In G Minor, op. 10
Ravel: String Quartet In F Major

Keller Quartet


----------



## millionrainbows

Barraque, Piano Sonata, Woodward.


----------



## Vaneyes

Traverso said:


>


Righto! "Mr. Bucket" deserved a knighthood. 

_Hyacinth: Well, be more careful in future, Richard. Locking me out like that... 
Richard: I'm sorry. I wasn't thinking. 
Hyacinth: I will not have you "not thinking" in front of the neighbors, Richard! 
Richard: I'm just a little confused, this morning. 
Hyacinth: Well, it seems so, Dear! 
Richard: But I'm all right, now. 
Hyacinth: Are you sure? 
Richard: Absolutely fine. _


----------



## Reichstag aus LICHT

Helmuth Rilling's (second?) recording of Mendelssohn's _Elias_, with an ideal team of soloists in Christine Schäfer, Cornelia Kallisch, Michael Schade and Wolfgang Schöne:









Rilling's _Gächinger Kantorei_ and _Bach Collegium Stuttgart_ are, as ever, excellent.


----------



## ShropshireMoose

Brahms: Piano Pieces, Op.117/118/119 Moura Lympany

Debussy: Preludes Book 1
Chopin: Berceuse, Op.57/Trois Nouvelles Etudes/Waltzes Nos. 6, 9 and 11/Prelude, Op.45/Nocturne in E-flat, Op.9 No.2 Alfred Cortot

Continuing my celebration for the centenary of the birth of Dame Moura Lympany with this beautiful LP of Brahms' late piano works, she plays them superbly, this was recorded in 1974 for Classics for Pleasure, why it wasn't released at full price goodness only knows, it would certainly have been worth it, I don't think it's ever been reissued on CD, it certainly ought to be.
Then some wonderful late Cortot recordings these all date from 1949, the sound is good and the playing an absolute delight, I think that Cortot and Marcelle Meyer are my favourite pianists in the Debussy Preludes Book 1, I wish Cortot had recorded Book 2 too!!


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Haydn:

Symphony #35 In B Flat Major
Symphony #36 In E Flat Major
Symphony #37 In C Major

Adam Fischer, Austro-Hungarian Haydn Orchestra


----------



## Balthazar

*Glass ~ Akhnaten*

Dennis Russell Davies leads the Stuttgart State Opera Orchestra & Chorus.


----------



## bioluminescentsquid




----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Vagn Holmboe

Symphony # 9, Op. 95
Symphony #10, Op. 105

Owain Arwel Hughes, Aarhus Symphony Orchestra


----------



## Merl

Another firestarter of a performance.


----------



## bejart

Antonio Cartellieri (1772-1807): Symphony No.1 in C Minor

Gernot Schmalfuss directing the Evergreen Symphony Orchestra


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

bejart said:


> Antonio Cartellieri (1772-1807): Symphony No.1 in C Minor
> 
> Gernot Schmalfuss directing the Evergreen Symphony Orchestra


Those are some nice symphonies.


----------



## D Smith

Beethoven: Piano sonatas (complete). Annie Fischer. I've spent the past few weeks enjoying this complete set of the sonatas. It's easily the best complete set I've heard, though I prefer individual performances of some sonatas by other pianists. But there's not a bad reading in the lot and many are first-rate and could become my favourite renditions with further listening. Highly recommended.


----------



## Granate

Mahler Challenge Barbirolli vs Boulez vs Kubelik vs Tennstedt
E2 - II
*Mahler*
Symphony No.2 'Resurrection'
*Sol. Edith Mathis & Doris Soffel
Cond. Klaus Tennstedt, LPC&O, WC (1982/1998 Re-Issue)*
--
*Mahler*
Symphony No.2 'Resurrection'
*Sol. Helen Donath & Birgit Finnilä
Cond. John Barbirolli, RSO Stuttgart, EMI (1970/2002 issue)*
View attachment 88183








_*Semi-final 2*: tough competition at the first symphony of the set where the conductors leave their orchestral abilities to bring the chorus on, with one winner and one loser. 
Klaus Tennstedt, again, opens weakly, decent at worst, and extends the Allegro maestoso to 24 unnecessary minutes. His style still goes on during movements II & III, but the tale changes for good when a Callas reincarnation called Doris Soffel sings the drama out of the "O Röschen rot". A critical prelude for the Im Tempo des Scherzos. This fifth movement is driven with the right emotion and shows more orchestral strenght than at the beggining, and when the LPC shows up, the performance is still on the line and turns climatic and brilliant, not outstanding but leaves the good taste that the Resurrection offers.
Opposite situation for the Stuttgart live recording conducted by Sir JB. He keeps showing his orchestral abilities on Mahler readings and brings a near-perfect Allegro maestoso, surely the best of the listenings today. The biggest down of the recording could have been that, being his only stereo Mahler No.2, it is also a live recording, and with lots, HUNDREDS of coughs. And when Urlicht takes place, Birgit Finnilä sings with more romanticism than drama, but under 5 minutes does not feel enough. To my big dissapointment, the freshness shown in the Allegro Maestoso disappears at the 'Scherzos'. The conducting is ok, but waiting for the Staatlichen Choir to bring a climax is pointless. They unfortunately play a poor role and they are never on point (according to what is registered on the recording).
About the outcome, Both conductors show different strengths, and I still have to listen to their live recordings of the No.2 with the LPO 1988 and the mono BPO (JB), but this semi has *Klaus Tennstedt* as a *winner* of a match where neither of the players have been up to their standards._


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Aaron Copland

Appalachian Spring
Rodeo: Four Dance Episodes

Stephen Gunzenhauser, Slovak Radio Symphony Orchestra


----------



## Vaneyes

Granate said:


> ....
> *Mahler*
> Symphony No.2 'Resurrection'
> *Sol. Helen Donath & Birgit Finnilä
> Cond. John Barbirolli, RSO Stuttgart, EMI (1970/2002 issue)*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _
> ....Opposite situation for the Stuttgart live recording conducted by Sir JB. He keeps showing his orchestral abilities on Mahler readings and brings a near-perfect Allegro maestoso, surely the best of the listenings today. The biggest down of the recording could have been that, being his only stereo Mahler No.2, it is also a live recording, and with lots, HUNDREDS of coughs. And when Urlicht takes place, Birgit Finnilä sings with more romanticism than drama, but under 5 minutes does not feel enough. To my big dissapointment, the freshness shown in the Allegro Maestoso disappears at the 'Scherzos'. The conducting is ok, but waiting for the Staatlichen Choir to bring a climax is pointless. They unfortunately play a poor role and they are never on point (according to what is registered on the recording).
> ..._


That ragged M2 (live, April 5, 1970) is not one of Sir John's or RSO Stuttgart's finer moments. On July 29, Maestro would succumb. :angel:


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1988.


----------



## bejart

Johnnie Burgess said:


> Those are some nice symphonies.


Yes, indeed.

Now, Pavel Vranicky (1756-1808): String Quartet Op.40, No.3

Stamic Quartet: Jindrich Pazdera and Josef Kekula, violins -- Jan Peruska, viola -- Petr Hejny, cello


----------



## ArtMusic




----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Haydn

String Quartet #21 Op. 17 # 3 In E Flat Major
String Quartet #22 Op. 17 # 5 In G Major

Buchberger Quartet


----------



## bejart

Ferdinand Ries (1784-1838): Piano Sonata in F Minor, Op.11, No.2

Susan Kagan, piano


----------



## Pugg

​
*Schumann:* "Romance in F sharp major, Op.28-2 No. 2"
"Op.60 in F sharp major chantey"
Chopin: "Maha and Nightingale"
Granados; "Pleasure Island": DEBUSSY;"Consolation No. 3": Liszt
Prelude in G minor, Op.23-5 Prelude in G sharp minor Op.32-12 ""


----------



## starthrower




----------



## Pugg

*Heitor Villa-Lobos* ; New World symphony,et al
Tilson-Thomas conducting


----------



## Pugg

Traverso said:


> Liszt Schubert Song Transcriptions - Wanderer Fantasie


This box is priceless and a must have for Liszt fans.


----------



## Pugg

bejart said:


> Antonio Cartellieri (1772-1807): Symphony No.1 in C Minor
> 
> Gernot Schmalfuss directing the Evergreen Symphony Orchestra


All those Bejart treasures....:tiphat:


----------



## bioluminescentsquid




----------



## Pugg

​
Verdi; Heroines.
Angela Gheorghiu


----------



## Pugg

*Liszt: Années de Pèlerinage

*

Disk two.

Années de pèlerinage, 2ème année, Italie (7 pieces), S. 161

*Bertrand Chamayou* (piano)


----------



## Pugg

​
*Johann Joseph Fux: Lux Æterna - Sacred Works
*

Graduale in Missa pro Defunctis K146
Kirchensonate in G K320
Ave Regina caelorum K205
Sonata a Santo Sepolcro K376
Alma Redemptoris Mater K186
Ave Maria K151
Pastorale K396
Ad te, Domine levavi K153
In expositione funeris
Libera me Domine K54

Armonico Tributo Austria, Domkantorei Graz, Grazer Choralschola, Lorenz Duftschmid


----------



## Pugg

​
*Rossini: Otello*

_José Carreras_ (Otello), Nucci Condò (Emilia), Salvatore Fisichella (Rodrigo), _Frederica von Stade _(Desdemona), Gianfranco Pastine (Iago), Keith Lewis (Lucio), Samuel Ramey (Elmiro)

Philharmonia Orchestra, Jesús López-Cobos


----------



## Pugg

​*
Paganini:*Violin Concerto No. 6 in E minor
Sonata and Variations on a theme by Joseph Weigl, Op. 29
Introduction & Variations on 'Non piu mesta' from Rossini's 'La Cenerentola'

_Salvatore Accardo _(violin)

London Philharmonic Orchestra, Charles Dutoit


----------



## hpowders

Heliogabo said:


> *J. S. Bach*
> _Orchestral suites 2, 3, 4_
> The English Concert
> Trevor Pinnock :tiphat:


Bach rules and always will!


----------



## TurnaboutVox

*Maxwell Davies
Naxos String Quartets No. 3 and 4*
Maggini Quartet [Naxos, 2004]

The second disc in my charity shop haul of 4/5 of the cycle. No. 3 was apparently written in protest at the Iraq war, whilst No. 4 is titled "Childrens' Games".


----------



## Guest

String quartets played by the Prazak quartet. Smetana quartet No.1 
From the homeland 
quartet No.2


----------



## Pugg

*Berlioz*: Symphonie fantastique; Hungarian March;

Detroit Symphony Orchestra, Paul Paray


----------



## bejart

Arcangelo Corelli (1653-1713): Concerto Grosso in C Minor, Op.6, No.3

Robert Salter leading the Guildhall String Ensemble


----------



## Pugg

​
*Pleyel:*

Clarinet Concerto No. 1
Clarinet Concerto No. 2
Sinfonia concertante,for Two Clarinets & Orchestra

with _Sandra Arnold_ (clarinet)

*Dieter Klöcker *(clarinet)

Südwestdeutsches Kammerorchester Pforzheim, Sebastian Tewinkel


----------



## Vasks

*Gliere - Overture to "Gyul'sara" (Sinaisky/Chandos)
Prokofiev - Piano Sonata #6 (Raekallio/Ondine)
Shostakovich - String Quartet #10 (Eder/Naxos)*


----------



## Heliogabo

*J. S. Bach* 
_Flute sonatas, BWV 1033-1035
Partita for solo flute in A minor, BWV 1013_

Stephen Preston, baroque flute
Trevor Pinnock, harpsichord
Jordi Savall, viola da gamba


----------



## Heliogabo

hpowders said:


> Bach rules and always will!


Yes he will, welcome back mr. hpowders! :tiphat:


----------



## hpowders

Heliogabo said:


> Yes he will, welcome back mr. hpowders! :tiphat:


Thank you for the kind words, Heliogabo. :tiphat:

Synchronized hat removing should have been an olympic sport.


----------



## AClockworkOrange

*Sir Arthur Bliss:*
- A Colour Symphony 
- The Enchantress 
- Concerto for Cello & Orchestra 
Vernon Handley & the Ulster Orchestra with Linda Finnie (Mezzo) and Raphael Wallfisch (Cello)

An excellent collection of performances of Bliss' music. Handley is a fantastic Conductor whose interpretations Bliss are as intune as his interpretations of Arnold Bax's Symphonic works as well as Robert Simpson & Charles Villiers Stanford's Symphonies - the latter also with Ulster Orchestra.

Handley has never disappointed me yet with any of his recordings. It is a mercy that he continued Boult's championing of British Music despite the effect one may say it had in limiting their opportunities in non-British repertoire. One day I will pick up Handley's recordings of Malcolm Arnold (included in the RCA Set if memory serves) and his Liverpool-based Vaughan Williams cycle.

For now however, 'The Colour Symphony' has been thoroughly enjoyed and 'The Enchantress' lives up to her name with Linda Finnie's performance.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Kaleidoscope; An orchestral extravaganza
*
Brahms: Hungarian Dance No. 1 in G minor
Glinka: Spanish Overture No. 1 'Capriccio brillante on the Jota Aragonese'
Meyerbeer: Le prophète: Coronation March
Nicolai, C O-Die lustigen Weiber von Windsor overture

Offenbach: Orphée aux Enfers Overture
Can-Can (from Orpheus in the Underworld)
Smetana: The Bartered Bride: Skocná - Dance of the Comedians
Strauss, J, I:Radetsky March, Op. 228
Suppe- Die Banditenstreiche Overture
Tchaikovsky: Cossack Dance (Hopak/Gopak) from Mazeppa
Thomas, Ambroise: Mignon Overture

Weber: Abu Hassan Overture
Invitation to the Dance, Op. 65

London Symphony Orchestra, Sir Charles Mackerras


----------



## Faramundo

The Dessoff choirs, conducted by Paul Boepple.LP bought for a dime. First it is distant lile the rumour of a far-off blizzard then it swells, and swells, and you are the sail, it gathers strength and sweeps your half-awake plains to and fro, it's getting warmer and gets you on your dizzy feet, you walk humbled to the cloisters, head in hood, the cross jangling on your oppressed chest, then you reach the gate and Friedrich says Too Late Buddy, God is Dead, Do you have a FaceBook account to sign up as your own Personal Jesus?????, but you don't feel so emptied or shattered because the music is still there, it circulates under vaults and in between mossy tombstones, it goes away with the wind, 2 or 3 zipcodes away, because you've got toil to do but tonight when the crescent will loom over the bare ridge, it will catch up with you in your happy hour of self-doubt. Drink up the harmonies, late wanderer.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Paolo Pandolfo & Rinaldo Alessandrini


----------



## Pugg

​
*Rossini: Elisabetta regina d'Inghilterra*

Jennifer Larmore (Elisabetta), Bruce Ford (Leicester), Majella Cullagh (Matilde), Maneula Custer (Enrico), Antoninio Siragusa (Norfolk), Colin Lee (Guglielmo)

London Philharmonic Orchestra, Giuliano Carella



> "Marvellous ensembles beautifully performed on Opera Rara by a strong cast led by Jennifer Larmore" Penguin Guide


----------



## Granate

*Mahler Challenge Barbirolli vs Boulez vs Kubelik vs Tennstedt E2 - III*

*Mahler*
Symphony No.2 'Resurrection' (Live recording)
*Sol. Yvonne Kenny & Jard van Nes
Cond. Klaus Tennstedt, LPC&O, LPO (1989/2010 Issue)*
--
*Mahler*
Symphony No.2 'Resurrection'
*Sol. Janet Baker & Maria Stader
Cond. John Barbirolli, BPO, Testament (1965/2003 issue)*
--(Bonus)
*Mahler*
Symphony No.2 'Resurrection'
*Sol. Ileana Cotrubas & Christa Ludwig
Cond. Zubin Mehta, WSta, WPO; Decca (1975/2000 Remastered Edition)*






















_*Semi-final 3*: Very tough and word-class competition between Barbirolli and Tennstedt. Firstly, I must say that the bonus No.2 recording done by Mehta is another elite version of this symphony by the Staatsopernchor and the Wiener Philharmoniker. However, the performance is not any better than many of the versions listened here before. Both orchestral and choral parts are arranged to high-quality.
*1989 Tennstedt live* recording lives up to the hype. Here Klaus heals all the flaws of the three orchestral movements. Even if the lenght of the Alegro maestoso is 25 minutes, this time stays strong from start to finish, unlike the studio recording. When we reach the Ulricht and the 'Scherzos', Kenny and van Nes remain strong but van Nes does not beat Doris Soffel. Reaching the last five minutes and the epic finale, the LP Choir performs luminous, yet slightly under the studio recording. This recording stands higher than the 1982 studio recording thanks to Tennstedt regularity.
Now, Testament mono recording of this 1965 live performance is sensationally remastered, sounding way better and with less noise than his Stuttgart counterpart. Barbirolli conducting is pitch perfect, again during the first three movements, beating all the above listenings. A longer pause at the begining of the first movement makes always a difference. This time, when the Ulritch and the 'Scherzos' come, Berlin St Hedwig's Cathedral Choir and the singers are all on tune but both the recording quality and the great-yet-not-outstanding conducting leads the symphony to a decent finale, better always than in Stuttgart, but below Tennstedt._

_*Final results*: of these seven recordings, the 'Scherzos' are always crucial, although the Allegros are unmissable to establich which recording stands up._

*Best Allegro maestoso*: Barbirolli (1st Berliner; 2nd Stuttgart); Tennstedt 1989
*Best Andante & Scherzos*: Tennstedt 1989
*Best Ulritch*: Tennstedt 1982, Barbirolli Stuttgart, Boulez 2006
*Best In tempo des Scherzos*: 1st Boulez 2006, 2nd Tennstedt 1989; 3rd 1982

_I think this way is more clear. Kubelik's recording is constantly flawed, so it almost dissapears, but it is good anyway._

1st: Tennstedt LPO 1989 (4p)
2nd: Boulez WPO 2006 (3p)
---: Mehta WPO 1975
3rd: Barbirolli BPO 1965 (2p)
4th: Tennstedt LPO 1982
5th: Kubelik SOdBR 1969 (1p)
6th: Barbirolli Stuttgart 1970

1st: Kubelik (5p)
1st: Tennstedt (5p)
1st: Barbirolli (5p)
1st: Boulez (5p)


----------



## Torkelburger

*Philip Glass* _Glassworks_
Philip Glass, Philip Glass Ensemble
(Sony Classical)

Minimalism is usually not my cup of tea, but I do enjoy putting this album on from time to time.


----------



## Guest

This music is so beautiful and it deserves a much better performance.I take the liberty to advice you in this.















This partita is the reason I start playing the Traverso after struggling this piece on the clarinet.


----------



## SixFootScowl

This one sung in English:


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Haydn

String Quartet #17 Op. 17 # 2 In F Major
String Quartet #18 Op. 17 # 1 In E Major
String Quartet #18 Op. 17 # 1 In E Major

Buchberger Quartet


----------



## starthrower




----------



## Heliogabo

Traverso said:


> This music is so beautiful and it deserves a much better performance.I take the liberty to advice you in this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This partita is the reason I start playing the Traverso after struggling this piece on the clarinet.


I haven´t heard this recording. Thanks for posting.

Traverso and clarinet, two instruments I really love.


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Michael Haydn

Symphony #11 In B Flat Major (Perger 9)
Symphony #16 In A Major (Perger 6)

Bohdan Warchal, Slovak Chamber Orchestra


----------



## Guest

There are perhaps traverso players with more technical skill but this Bruggen recording is realy moving and touches my heart as no other.The sarabande is one of the most beautiful pieces I know and I can play it on both instruments.The articulation is more difficult on the clarinet but I can play longer lines.Bach did not care where to breathe.:tiphat:


----------



## Scopitone

Violin Concerto morning. I started with the Mutter, and now I am into the Hahn.


----------



## Merl

Another one I haven't played for ages.


----------



## elgar's ghost

More 20th century string quartets tonight.

Boris Blacher - String Quartet no.5 - _variations on a diverging C-minor triadic chord_ (1967) and Lutosławski - String Quartet (1964):










Ginastera - String Quartet no.1 op.20 (1948) and String Quartet no.2 op.26 (1958 - rev. 1968):


----------



## Vaneyes

Sampling *Molter* (1696 - 1765), and *Dauvergne *(1713 - 1797).


----------



## Vaneyes

hpowders said:


> Thank you for the kind words, Heliogabo. :tiphat:
> 
> Synchronized hat removing should have been an olympic sport.


Amen to that. :tiphat::tiphat::tiphat::tiphat:


----------



## George O

Franz Liszt (1811-1886): Sonata in B minor

Alexander Scriabin (1872-1915): Piano Sonata No. 2

Ivo Pogorelich, piano

CD on Deutsche Grammophon (NYC / Germany), from 1992

5 stars


----------



## hpowders

J.S. Bach Great Organ Works
Helmut Walcha

The finest performances for me of the Dorian Toccata and Fugue, the F Major Toccata and Fugue and the C minor Passacaglia. Only the St Anne Prelude and Fugue disappoints due to a bit of stodginess in the prelude.

A fine 2-CD assortment of Bach's greatest organ hits. Too bad the Toccata, Adagio and Fugue, BWV 564 couldn't have been squeezed in.


----------



## Dr Johnson

The World's Ransoming


----------



## Michamel

Current Listening:

*Violin Concertos BWV 1041,1042,1055,1056,1052*

Artists: Alina Ibragimova, Arcangelo Jonathan Cohen
Componist: Johann Sebastian Bach
Label: Hyperion










I like her, Alina Ibragimova.


----------



## Scopitone

Five hours of Hilary should keep me busy for awhile.


----------



## Mahlerian

Schoenberg: Begleitmusik zu einer Lichtspielszene
BBC Symphony Orchestra, cond. Boulez









Mozart: Symphony No. 40 in G minor
Prague Chamber Orchestra, cond. Mackerras


----------



## Dr Johnson

No. 7


----------



## worov




----------



## Michamel

Current Listening:

*Johannes Passion, BWV 245*

Artists: Karl Richter, Ernst Haefliger, Hermann Prey, Evelyn Lear, Hertha Topper, Kieth Engen, Munich Bach Orchestra, Munich Bach Choir
Componist: Johann Sebastian Bach
Label: Archiv Produktion (Universal Music)










Vinyl time!


----------



## Reichstag aus LICHT

Scopitone said:


> I started with the Mutter, and now I am into the Hahn.


Mutter/Hahn = "Mother hen"


----------



## Guest

No.5


----------



## Guest

Further with Liszt to end this day.

Sonata in B minor 
Valse Impromptu 
Lieberträume 3 nocturnes
Grand galop Chromatique


----------



## senza sordino

Now that the Olympics are over, and not parked in front of the tube, and I am not back at work yet, there's plenty of time for music. I was painting this morning and yesterday listening to some music I listen to infrequently.

Ives Three Pieces from New England, The Unanswered Question, A Set of Pieces, Symphony no 3 The Camp Meeting, Set no 1. I own this cd and it doesn't get played very often. I should put it on more often. 








Ives String Quartets nos 1&2, Barber String Quartet. I haven't quite figured it out Ives yet, I need to listen to more, and perhaps follow a score. The Barber quartet is great, isn't it? Hopefully I will get to play it someday. I got this cd from my local library. 








Corigliano Chaconne from the Red Violin, Enescu Romanian Rhapsody, Waxman Tristan and Isolde Fantasy (the violin concerto Wagner never wrote), Adams Violin Concerto. One of my favourite CDs. Fantastic stuff on this CD








Adams Short Ride in a Fast Machine, The Wound Dresser, Shaker Loops, and a piece written by Busoni arranged by Adams Berceuse elegiaque. This CD is not so interesting, it doesn't hold my interest like the previous cd I listened to.








Steve Reich Different Trains (this is a very impressive quartet), Electric Counterpoint. I got this cd from the library and I wish I owned it. Mighty impressive


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Beethoven, Quartet Op. 135*

Vegh Quartet.

They play this in a more laconic way than the Lindsays. I think I'm staying with the Lindsays on this one.


----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ShropshireMoose

AClockworkOrange;1112953 One day I will pick up Handley's recordings of Malcolm Arnold (included in the RCA Set if memory serves)[/QUOTE said:


> I cannot recommend that Malcolm Arnold box highly enough, a superb composer, greatly underrated, even to this day, the box is on the Sony label and at £14.50 for 11 CDs is an absolute snip!! I've had hours of pleasure from it.


----------



## George O

Jacob Handl-Gallus (1550-1591)

Harmoniae Morales (1589,1590)

Moralia (Op. posth.)

Prague Madrigal Singers / Miroslav Venhoda
Instrumental accompaniment: Musica Antiqua Vienna / Dr. René Clemencic

on Supraphon (Prague, Czechoslovakia), from 1968


----------



## pmsummer

Pugg said:


> Wonderful musical feeling this lady have.


'At least, she, uh' has a wonderfully musical touch.

;-)


----------



## pmsummer

George O said:


> Jacob Handl-Gallus (1550-1591)
> 
> Harmoniae Morales (1589,1590)
> 
> Moralia (Op. posth.)
> 
> Prague Madrigal Singers / Miroslav Venhoda
> Instrumental accompaniment: Musica Antiqua Vienna / Dr. René Clemencic
> 
> on Supraphon (Prague, Czechoslovakia), from 1968


You know, that's what I thought art school was gonna' be like. I was misled.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

*Schubert
String Quartet No. 15 in G, D.887
String Quartet No. 12 in C minor, D.703 "Quartettsatz"*
Quartetto Italiano [Philips, rec. 1977, 1965; CD 1995]
















*

Mozart
Piano Sonata No. 1 in C major, K279/189d 
Piano Sonata No. 2 in F major, K280/189e 
Piano Sonata No. 3 in B flat major, K281/189f
Piano Sonata No. 4 in E flat major, K282/189g 
Piano Sonata No. 5 in G major, K283/189h*
Mitsuko Uchida (Piano) [Philips, rec. 1983-7; CD 2003]


----------



## ShropshireMoose

Franck: Symphonic Variations Alfred Cortot/London Philharmonic Orchestra/Sir Landon Ronald
Saint-Saens: Piano Concerto No.4 Alfred Cortot/Orchestra/Charles Munch

It's not possible to ever have too much Cortot, and these are two performances that I can listen to again and again. There is no better, or more enjoyable rendering of any Saint-Saens Concerto than this one. SUPERB!


----------



## Guest

ShropshireMoose said:


> I cannot recommend that Malcolm Arnold box highly enough, a superb composer, greatly underrated, even to this day, the box is on the Sony label and at £14.50 for 11 CDs is an absolute snip!! I've had hours of pleasure from it.


I like to give it my attention.Where did you find this box for this price?


----------



## starthrower

Czech Philharmonic/Vaclav Neumann 
Josef Suk-violin


----------



## D Smith

Albéniz: Iberia. Alicia de Larrocha. A favourite CD of mine. So evocative! Recommended.


----------



## pmsummer

WORDS OF THE ANGEL
*Ivan Moody*
MESSE DE TOURNAI
*Anonymous*
Trio Mediæval
_
ECM New Series_


----------



## Marinera

pmsummer said:


> You know, that's what I thought art school was gonna' be like. I was misled.


Plaster, naked senior citizens and trips to the morgue. Allure of the art.


----------



## ShropshireMoose

Traverso said:


> I like to give it my attention.Where did you find this box for this price?


On Amazon UK. It's listed as "Sir Malcolm Arnold: The Complete Conifer Recordings"


----------



## Granate

*Mahler Challenge Barbirolli vs Boulez vs Kubelik vs Tennstedt E3 - I*

*Mahler*
Symphony No.3
*Sol. Marjorie Thomas
Cond. Rafael Kubelik, Frauenchor & SOdBR, DG (1967/2015 Remastered Edition)*
--
*Mahler*
Symphony No.3
*Sol. Anne Sofie von Otter
Cond. Pierre Boulez, WPO, Sängerknaben & Frauenchor WSv; DG (2002/2013 Re-Issue)*















_*Semi-final 1*: Tough choice. I did enjoy more Boulez's recording because with repeat listenings I listen to more details. The pros of the Wiener 2002 recording are the sound quality of von Otter singing, as well as the choirs, and the precise an refreshing addition of percursions during the first and latter movements. Kubelik 1967 version does not have these features but he excells in orchestral texture. Both recordings are fantastic, and I need to compliment Boulez at the moment for bringing three straight symphonies without making unforgivable mistakes. For the moment his set is the most consistent. However, the preferable version of the Mahler No.3 is *Kubelik*'s thanks to the mentioned texture, but with Boulez falling actually close._


----------



## pmsummer

Marinera said:


> Plaster, naked senior citizens and trips to the morgue. Allure of the art.


The roots of Dadaism.


----------



## Weston

Granate said:


> *Mahler*
> . . .
> _*Final results*: of these seven recordings, the 'Scherzos' are always crucial, although the Allegros are unmissable to establich which recording stands up._
> 
> *Best Allegro maestoso*: Barbirolli (1st Berliner; 2nd Stuttgart); Tennstedt 1989
> *Best Andante & Scherzos*: Tennstedt 1989
> *Best Ulritch*: Tennstedt 1982, Barbirolli Stuttgart, Boulez 2006
> *Best In tempo des Scherzos*: 1st Boulez 2006, 2nd Tennstedt 1989; 3rd 1982
> 
> _I think this way is more clear. Kubelik's recording is constantly flawed, so it almost dissapears, but it is good anyway._
> 
> 1st: Tennstedt LPO 1989 (4p)
> 2nd: Boulez WPO 2006 (3p)
> ---: Mehta WPO 1975
> 3rd: Barbirolli BPO 1965 (2p)
> 4th: Tennstedt LPO 1982
> 5th: Kubelik SOdBR 1969 (1p)
> 6th: Barbirolli Stuttgart 1970
> 
> 1st: Kubelik (5p)
> 1st: Tennstedt (5p)
> 1st: Barbirolli (5p)
> 1st: Boulez (5p)


This is important research.


----------



## Sloe

Symphony number four by Ludwig van Beethoven. I update for orchestra and conductor later.

Copenhagen opera orchestra.
Conductor: Marek Janowski


----------



## Janspe

A. Scriabin: 24 preludes, Op. 11
A. Scriabin: 3 pieces, Op. 2
A. Scriabin: Étude in D-sharp minor, Op. 8 #12
K. Stockhausen: Klavierstück XII 'Examen von Donnerstag aus Licht'

Vanessa Benelli Mosell, piano









The Scriabin is alright, but I think it's the Stockhausen piece in which Mosell is at her best. She has already recorded many of the Klavierstücke, but this performance is among her very best in my opinion.


----------



## Weston

*A sonata is just a symphony with no unnecessary instruments.*

*Haydn: Sonata in D, Hob. XVI:51*
Gilbert Kalish, piano










Another interpreter of Haydn's piano sonatas made them sound like Scarlatti somewhat. Now I hear that connection in this set as well.

*Enescu: Violin Sonata No. 3 in A Minor, Op. 25, "Dans le caractere populaire roumain"*
Mariana Sirbu / Mihail Sarbu (presumably one plays piano, the other violin)










Oooh, this is mysterious and of course Romanian sounding, but I think it owes a small debt to Debussy also and maybe to Bartok. Enescu may have slowly become my favorite non-household name composer. The finale features some rapid fire pizzicato with staccato piano that's like nothing I've ever heard this side of a synthesizer.

*Shostakovich: Piano Sonata No. 2 Op. 61 *
Colin Stone, piano










This is quite weird, especially the fugue-like finale. The intervals just refuse to go the way you feel they should. As it turns out they're perfect anyway.


----------



## Merl

Scopitone said:


> Five hours of Hilary should keep me busy for awhile.


I wouldn't mind 5 hours with Ms Hahn either. Phwoarrr!


----------



## bejart

Haydn: Symphony No.51 in B Flat

Adam Fischer leading the Austro-Hungarian Haydn Orchestra


----------



## bioluminescentsquid




----------



## Manxfeeder

*Bruckner, Symphony No. 5*


----------



## Balthazar

*Granados ~ The Complete Piano Music*

Martin Jones at the piano. I've been listening to this fantastic collection (over 6 hours) the past few days.


----------



## Conglomerate




----------



## bioluminescentsquid




----------



## Pugg

​
HAYDN: Sinfonia concertante in B flat Hob. I:105; Violin Concerto 
no. 1 in C major Soloists / LAPO / Zukerman


----------



## Janspe

Randomly bumped into a few recordings of a composer called Unsuk Chin on Spotify, and I listened to a few works of hers:

- Concertos for piano, cello and violin
- Rocaná (Room of Light), a piece for orchestra















I think I've tapped into something quite interesting here! Chin's work deserves further exploring; too bad there doesn't seem to be a whole lot of recording available - or am I mistaken?


----------



## Pugg

Florestan said:


> This one sung in English:


With my very favourite soprano .


----------



## Pugg

Sloe said:


> Symphony number four by Ludwig van Beethoven. I update for orchestra and conductor later.


All in your own time.


----------



## KenOC

Johann Pachelbel, Hexachordum Apollinis. John Butt, organ. A little civilized relaxation in this troubled world.


----------



## Pugg

​
Liszt at the Opera

Liszt :Louis Lortie (piano)

Tannhaüser Overture
O du, mein holder Abendstern - Rezitativ und Romanze aus Tannhäuser S444
Spinnerlied aus Der fliegende Holländer S440
Valse De L'opera Faust S407
Concert Paraphrase on Rigoletto, S.434 after Verdi's opera
Réminiscences de "Don Juan" (after Mozart), S. 418

Wagner:
Tristan und Isolde: Prelude & Liebestod
Transcribed by Louis Lortie


----------



## Pugg

​*Schubert:*
Piano Trio No. 1 in B flat major, D898
Notturno in E flat major for piano trio, D897 (Op. post.148)
Piano Trio No. 2 in E flat major, D929
Piano Trio movement in B flat major, D28

*Beaux Arts Trio
*


----------



## tortkis

Oblivion ~ Music by Astor Piazzolla & Joaquin Nin (Koch, 1999)









Astor Piazzolla (1921-1992): Oblivion, Adios Nonino, Le Grand Tango, La Mufa, Ave Maria
Joaquin Nin (1879-1949): Chants d'Espange, Cuatro Comentarios, Suite Espagnole

Maya Beiser (cello), Anthony de Mare (piano)


----------



## Pugg

​
*Bach: Arias for soprano and oboe*.
Elly Ameling / Han de Vries


----------



## helenora

today Celibidache conducting Tchaikovsky's 5 and 6.

Lentissimo!  e bellissimo!


----------



## helenora

Pugg said:


> ​*Schubert:*
> Piano Trio No. 1 in B flat major, D898
> Notturno in E flat major for piano trio, D897 (Op. post.148)
> Piano Trio No. 2 in E flat major, D929
> Piano Trio movement in B flat major, D28
> 
> *Beaux Arts Trio
> *


aha!

trios+Schubert=admiration


----------



## Merl

Yay, training day so no kids to teach. Listening to this on the way


----------



## Pugg

​
*Delius: A Mass of Life*

Requiem

Rebecca Evans, Joan Rodgers, Jean Rigby, Nigel Robson, Peter Coleman-Wright

Bournemouth Symphony Orchestra & Chorus, Waynflete Singers, Richard Hickox

On loan from a next door neighbour, I must hear this he said.


----------



## Pugg

helenora said:


> aha!
> 
> trios+Schubert=admiration


Thanks to you, the movie thread.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Haydn:*
Cello Concerto No. 1 in C major, Hob. VIIb:1
Mstislav Rostropovich (cello)
English Chamber Orchestra, Benjamin Britten

Horn Concerto No. 1 in D major, Hob.VIId:3
Barry Tuckwell (horn)
Academy of St Martin in the Fields, Neville Marriner

Trumpet Concerto in E flat major, Hob. VIIe:1
Alan Stringer (trumpet)
Academy of St Martin in the Fields, Neville Marriner

Horn Concerto No. 2 in D major, Hob.VIId:4
Barry Tuckwell (horn)
Academy of St Martin in the Fields, Neville Marrine


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mercadante: Flute Concertos*

James Galway (flute)

Warm sunny day music.


----------



## bioluminescentsquid




----------



## AClockworkOrange

ShropshireMoose said:


> I cannot recommend that Malcolm Arnold box highly enough, a superb composer, greatly underrated, even to this day, the box is on the Sony label and at £14.50 for 11 CDs is an absolute snip!! I've had hours of pleasure from it.


I agree wholeheartedly that he is an underrated Composer.

The set looks an excellent point to explore further. I'll take your recommendation and add this set to my next order, thanks ShropshireMoose :tiphat:


----------



## helenora

Pugg said:


> Thanks to you, the movie thread.


yes, I´ve got it


----------



## Faramundo

most of what we write, us late middle-lifers, about what experiments and affairs we cherished the most, how they gather cracks and dust, on devaluated memory shelves, what we sigh about in the vulnerable and dim hours, what we still do not comprehend from our infatuations and imaginary constructions, the absurd price tags we attached to such or such long-vanished scenes with such or such one whom we deemed from precious to vital....is here ; lessons in modesty and management in meaninglessness for the rotations to come (how many left on our uploading lives ?), it's all there in that pool swirl of a piece; discovered it today, it found immediately the nest of desillusions in me and furnished it with a luxurious solace of melodic feathers.Terribly brilliant as she was..


----------



## Guest

AClockworkOrange said:


> I agree wholeheartedly that he is an underrated Composer.
> 
> The set looks an excellent point to explore further. I'll take your recommendation and add this set to my next order, thanks ShropshireMoose :tiphat:


I am a bit quicker:tiphat: and already purchased the set.I must admit that I never heard a piece from Malcolm Arnold except of course the soundtrack of Bridge of the River kwai.


----------



## Pugg

​
* Brahms*: Symphony No. 2 in D major, op. 73 • Symphony No. 3 in F major, op. 90


----------



## bioluminescentsquid




----------



## Pugg

​
*Scarlatti : Sonatas.*
Yevgeny Sudbin.


----------



## Guest

Just in the mailbox.


----------



## Heliogabo

Bach listening this week:










*J. S. Bach*
_Sonatas for Harpsichord and violin 1-3_
Giuliano Carmignola, violin
Andrea Marcon, harpsichord

As when he plays Bach`s violin concertos, there`s some italian flavor here. It doesn`t mind, since it`s pure Carmignola.


----------



## Heliogabo

Pugg said:


> ​
> Liszt at the Opera
> 
> Liszt :Louis Lortie (piano)
> 
> Tannhaüser Overture


How do you find this Tannhaûser overture, Pugg? I' ve never heard one I can really like. Maybe Bolet but...


----------



## jim prideaux

Mackerras and the Czech P.O. performing Janacek's Cunning Little Vixen Suite.


----------



## Pugg

Heliogabo said:


> How do you find this Tannhaûser overture, Pugg? I' ve never heard one I can really like. Maybe Bolet but...


I find him quit amusing, if I may use that term, no contest for Bolet though!


----------



## Pugg

​
*Purcell; Dido and Aeneas*
Troyanos/Plamer / Stilwell .
Raymond Leppard conducting


----------



## Mahlerian

Janspe said:


> I think I've tapped into something quite interesting here! Chin's work deserves further exploring; too bad there doesn't seem to be a whole lot of recording available - or am I mistaken?


Unfortunately, there isn't a lot available, but be sure to check out this other DG disc.










Be sure to hear her set of Etudes for the piano as well, which are available in a number of fine recordings. I wasn't as enamored of her opera Alice in Wonderland, but it's actually been quite successful, so it might have been the particular production.


----------



## Reichstag aus LICHT

Heliogabo said:


> How do you find this Tannhaûser overture, Pugg? I' ve never heard one I can really like. Maybe Bolet but...


Cyprien Katsaris has a stunning performance of the _Tannhäuser_ overture on his "Wagneriana" album. It's not Liszt's version, however; I believe it's Katsaris' own adaptation of a piano reduction by Wagner. Whichever arrangement it is, it's certainly one to treasure.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Haven't listened to much Quantz but I like it now


----------



## Heliogabo

Reichstag aus LICHT said:


> Cyprien Katsaris has a stunning performance of the _Tannhäuser_ overture on his "Wagneriana" album. It's not Liszt's version, however; I believe it's Katsaris' own adaptation of a piano reduction by Wagner. Whichever arrangement it is, it's certainly one to treasure.


I didn´t knew it. I´ll search for it. Thanks Reichstag aus LICHT!


----------



## Judith

Vocalise by Rachmaninov from album Voice of the Violin Joshua Bell, Orchestra of St Lukes conducted by Michael Stern. Just Heaven


----------



## Merl

Coudn't resist this beautiful 8th on the way home.


----------



## Dr Johnson

Capriol, Suite for string orchestra.

The Curlew.


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1989.


----------



## starthrower

Symphony No.6/Capriccio Italien


----------



## Dr Johnson

No. 6


----------



## Vaneyes

pmsummer said:


> You know, that's what I thought art school was gonna' be like. I was misled.


Bad luck. It's even better with the less rotund.


----------



## aglayaepanchin

starthrower said:


> Symphony No.6/Capriccio Italien


What are your favourites? I have listened just to the 4th, 5th and 6th but I love them and I'm curious to know where you stand.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

*Schumann
Andante and Variations, Op. 46
Study in Canon Form , Op 56/4
Adagio and Allegro , Op. 70
Drei Romanzen , Op. 94 
Abendlied. Op. 85/12
Fantasiestücke, Op. 73
Fünf Stücke im Volkston , Op. 102 *
Vladimir Ashkenazy (pn); (1,2) Malcolm Frager (pn 2) (4,5) Alfred Brendel (pn) Benjamin Britten (pn) Amaryllis Fleming (vc); Terence Weil (vc); Mstislav Rostropovich (vc), Barry Tuckwell (hn) 4,5 Heinz Holliger (ob), Franklin Cohen (cl) 
[Decca, rec. 1961 - 1990; CD 2013]










*
Maxwell Davies
Naxos String Quartets 3 & 4*
Maggini Quartet [Naxos, 2005]


----------



## hpowders

Traverso said:


> Just in the mailbox.


I have this. My favorite performance of this great work. Ashkenazy at the summit!!

Enjoy it!


----------



## cwarchc




----------



## Michamel

Just ended:

*Alla Venetiana - Early 16th Century Venetian Lute Music*

Artists: Paul O'Dette
Componist: Dalza, Capirola, Desprez
Label: Harmonia Mundi










________________________________

Current Listening:

*Music from Estonia*

Artists: Neeme Järvi, Sno
Componist: Eller, Tormis, Pärt, Lemba, Raid
Label: Chandos Records


----------



## Haydn man

A long established favourite with my wife
We got this CD when it came out in the eighties, and have enjoyed it many times since


----------



## Janspe

Mahlerian said:


> Unfortunately, there isn't a lot available, but be sure to check out this other DG disc. -- Be sure to hear her set of Etudes for the piano as well, which are available in a number of fine recordings. I wasn't as enamored of her opera Alice in Wonderland, but it's actually been quite successful, so it might have been the particular production.


Thanks for the suggestions! I intend to listen to the rest of the recordings found in Spotify later today - there really aren't a lot of them. Apparently there's a DVD made of the opera, but I read a lot of negative reviews concerning the camerawork which is apparently quite restless and makes the whole thing difficult to enjoy. Anyhow, I found this video of the whole opera from YouTube, I think I'm going to watch it some day:


----------



## Guest

Schumann 
Fantasiestücke
Blumenstück
Davidsbündlertänze








[/url]


----------



## Guest

Schumann 
Fantasiestücke
Blumenstück
Davidsbündlertänze


----------



## ShropshireMoose

Heliogabo said:


> How do you find this Tannhaûser overture, Pugg? I' ve never heard one I can really like. Maybe Bolet but...


Try the film on youtube of Benno Moiseiwitsch playing it, the only one to equal Bolet, in my opinion.


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 2003 (Schubert String Quintet, w. Haimowitz/Miro Qt), 2004.


----------



## Guest

I realy enjoyed the Schumann,now I close the day with Bach

Bach Chorale preludes BWV 649.710.733. Preludes and fugues BWV 539.545.551.575.577.
Partita BWV 767 Allabreve BWV 589 Canzona BWV 588 Kleines Harmonisches Labyrinth BWV 591


----------



## Mahlerian

Mozart: Sonata in A minor K310
Mitsuko Uchida


----------



## Dr Johnson

From the Wreckage.


----------



## hpowders

Traverso said:


> I realy enjoyed the Schumann,now I close the day with Bach
> 
> Bach Chorale preludes BWV 649.710.733. Preludes and fugues BWV 539.545.551.575.577.
> Partita BWV 767 Allabreve BWV 589 Canzona BWV 588 Kleines Harmonisches Labyrinth BWV 591


NOBODY does the Bach Organ Chorale Settings better than the wonderful Marie-Claire Alain!

Spot on!!!


----------



## millionrainbows

Schoenberg: Variations for Orchestra, Op. 31; Boulez (SONY). You know the one. A beautiful mystery. Like entering a labyrinth of sound, and getting lost. Enchanted fairies await you, and red devils. Sparkles and flames will appear, excursions into other realms, orbiting other suns. Schoenbergian cherubs appear, with bald, veiny heads. Berg emerges for dinner, bags under eyes from too much absinthe.


----------



## jim prideaux

Had not listened to Tubin for a while and currently reminded of just how great his music can be-the 4th Symphony performed by an orchestra from Bergen led by Neeme Jarvi


----------



## Guest

hpowders said:


> NOBODY does the Bach Organ Chorale Settings better than the wonderful Marie-Claire Alain!
> 
> Spot on!!!


I just listened to Partite diverse sopra BWV 767 and I was completely overwhelmed,joy,tears and calming my nerves.I can enjoy different types of music but Bach is in a way cleaning my inner self,it is realy a treasure.


----------



## Guest

The special recording gear has certainly resulted in realistic piano sound. Good playing, too. I've heard more passionate "Appassionata" Sonata performances, though.

Bach: Toccata in C minor, BWV 911
Beethoven: Piano Sonata in F minor, Op. 57 "Appassionata"
Chopin: Nocturne Op. 48 No. 2; Etude Op. 25 No. 6; Ballade No. 4 in F minor, Op. 52
Liebermann: Gargoyles, Op. 29


----------



## George O

Lennox Berkeley (1903-1989)

Piano Sonata in A Major, op 20
Six Preludes, op 23
Scherzo in D Major, op 32 no 2
Impromptu in G Minor, op 7 no 1
Concert Studies

Colin Horsley, piano

on Lyrita (Buckinghamshire, England), from 1959

5 stars










Berkeley with Yehudi Menuhin










Colin Horsley


----------



## Andolink

Da Capo has issued two new releases of the music of *Pelle Gudmundsen-Holmgreen* following his death June 27th.

I downloaded the flac version of this one today and it's quite stunning. Highly recommended to those with an appreciation for more adventurous fare:


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

http://http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/p045s5t3
Music by Marlos Nobre at the Proms


----------



## George O

George Crumb (1929- )

Madrigals, Books I-IV for soprano and instrumental ensemble
-Anne-Marie Mühle, mezzo
Ulf Bergström, flute
Seppo Asikainen, percussion
Asa Lännerholm, harp
Robert Röjder, double-bass

Five Pieces for Piano
-Ingrid Lindgren, piano

Music For A Summer Evening, (Makrokosmos III) for 2 amplified pianos & percussion
-Barbro Dahlman, piano
Ingrid Lindgren, piano
Seppo Asikainen, percussion
Rainer Kuisma, percussion

2-LP set on BIS (Sweden; made in West Germany), from 1985


----------



## bejart

Jan Krumpholtz (1747-1790): Harp Concerto No.3 in E Major, Op.6, No.1

Jiri Belohlovek conducting the Prague Chamber Philharmonic Orchestra -- Jana Bouskova, harp


----------



## Guest




----------



## D Smith

Gorecki: Symphony No. 3 Upshaw/Zinman/London Sinfonietta. This work always gets to me on a deep emotional level. It is amazing to see performed live and how the parts move around the orchestra. Recommended.


----------



## AClockworkOrange

Joseph Haydn's Symphonies Nos. 96 'Miracle' & 94 'Surprise' performed by Christopher Hogwood & the Academy of Ancient Music.

I adore Beecham's recordings of Haydn immensely, full of spirit and life.

For some contrast I have chosen Hogwwod who is one of my preferred HIP Conductors. These performances are energetic and possess great clarity.


----------



## George O

Henryk Górecki (1933-2010)

Symphony No. 3, op 36 "Symphony of Sorrowful Songs"

Doreen de Feis, soprano
Orquesta Filarmónica de Gran Canaria / Adrian Leaper

CD on RCA (NYC), from 1996
recorded 1995

5 stars


----------



## Mahlerian

Chowning: Phoné, Turenas, Stria

Listening to a few electronic works from the father of FM synthesis. I never knew.


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1994, 2006 - '12.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Beethoven, Hammerklavier Sonata.*

Annie Fischer


----------



## Balthazar

*John Cage ~ In a Landscape*

Stephen Drury performs keyboard works by John Cage.

A great album, by turns witty and contemplative.










_In a Landscape (1948)
Music for Marcel Duchamp (1947)
Souvenir (1983)
A Valentine Out of Season for Prepared Piano (1944)
Bacchanale (1940)
Prelude for Meditation for Prepared Piano (1944)
Dream (1948)
Suite for Toy Piano (1948)_


----------



## bejart

Pierre Vachon (1738-1803): String Quartet in A Minor, Op.11, No.5

Paris String Trio with Edouard Popa on 2nd violin: Charles Frey, violin -- Michal Michalalkakos, viola -- Jean Grout, cello


----------



## bioluminescentsquid




----------



## deprofundis

Tonight i will have a marathon the entire *O magnum mysterium 4cds box-set *that containt:
3 mass of Ockeghem ( this is rad) missa pro defunctis, missa prolationum, missa cuiusvis toni
2 mass by Josquin (hmm) missa da pacem, missa super malheurs me bats (what an odd name for a mass?)
and a bunch of other well know or not
Brumel ( complete stranger but solid missa)
Isaac ( relattively know, i have secular songs of him)
Fink ( complete stranger)
Gombert (a lament over the death of josquin) neat


----------



## Pugg

*Summer music*

​
*Vivaldi; Four Seasons*
Pinchas Zuckerman


----------



## Pugg

Reichstag aus LICHT said:


> Cyprien Katsaris has a stunning performance of the _Tannhäuser_ overture on his "Wagneriana" album. It's not Liszt's version, however; I believe it's Katsaris' own adaptation of a piano reduction by Wagner. Whichever arrangement it is, it's certainly one to treasure.


That's correct, his own adoption.


----------



## Pugg

Traverso said:


> Schumann
> Fantasiestücke
> Blumenstück
> Davidsbündlertänze
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/url]


As our dear Vaneyes always says: Essential .


----------



## Pugg

​
*Jan van Gilse*: Piano Concerto & Variations on a Saint-Nicolas Song

Piano Concerto 'Drei Tanzskizzen'
Variations on a Saint-Nicolas Song
_Oliver Triendl_ (piano)

Netherlands Symphony Orchestra, _David Porcelijn_


----------



## Pugg

​
*Brahms: Piano Trios Nos. 1-3 
*
Beaux Arts Trio.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Barber*:Knoxville Summer of 1915 / Eleanor Steber
Hermit Songs/ Leontyne Price


----------



## Pugg

​*Korngold: Die Tote Stadt, Op. 12
*
René Kollo (Paul), Carol Neblett (Marietta), Hermann Prey (Fritz), Benjamin Luxon (Frank), Gabrielle Fuchs (Juliette), Patricia Clark (Lucienne), Anton de Ridder (Gaston/Victorin), Willi Brokmeier (Count Albert), Rose Wagemann (Brigitta)

Chor Des Bayerischen Rundunks Münchner Rundfunkorchester, Erich Leinsdorf



> "Erich Leinsdorf's 1975 account of Korngold's Die Tote Stadt...has never been bettered on disc" The Guardian, 28th August 2009


----------



## Guest

Pugg said:


> As our dear Vaneyes always says: Essential .[/QUOTE
> 
> Dear Pug,but it is,it is it is.:lol: I loved it!


----------



## Guest

Chopin and Ivo.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mendelssohn*: Symphony No. 2 in B flat major, Op. 52 'Lobgesang'

Elizabeth Connell (soprano), Karita Mattila (soprano), Hans Peter Blochwitz (tenor)

London Symphony Chorus and Orchestra, Claudio Abbado


----------



## Pugg

​
*Daniil Trifonov plays Chopin*

Chopin:Rondo a la Mazurka, Op. 5
Waltz No. 1 in E flat major 'Grande Valse Brillante', Op. 18
Étude Op. 10 No. 8 in F major
Andante spianato & Grande Polonaise, Op. 22
Mazurkas (3), Op. 56
Piano Sonata No. 3 in B minor, Op. 58

Daniil Trifonov (piano)
(2011 recording)


----------



## bejart

Tomaso Albinoni (1671-1751): Sonata in C Minor, Op.2, No.4

Chiara Banchini leading Ensemble 415


----------



## Pugg

​*Renée Fleming: By Request *


----------



## bioluminescentsquid




----------



## Pugg

​
*Ballet music*

Berlioz:Les Troyens à Carthage: Ballet Music

Lecocq:Mam'zelle Angot - ballet

Weber:Invitation to the Dance, Op. 65

National Philharmonic Orchestra, *Richard Bonynge*


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Right now I listen to Johann Stamitz on naxos, vol. 1 of Orchestral trios.


----------



## starthrower

aglayaepanchin said:


> What are your favourites? I have listened just to the 4th, 5th and 6th but I love them and I'm curious to know where you stand.


I like Nos. 1, 5, 6. I've never really listened to no.4 that much, so I don't really know it very well. And it's been a while since I listened to No. 3 "Polish". But I've been listening to Winter Dreams, and the Little Russian for as long as I've known Tchaikovsky, which is over 30 years. But of the first three I enjoy no.1 the most.


----------



## Janspe

Listening to Berg's Lulu for the first time ever - I can't believe I haven't familiarized myself with this marvelous opera before! Both Wozzeck and Lulu are fantastic works.









As usual, I trust Pierre Boulez' recorded legacy when it comes to composers of the second Viennese school.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Verdi; La Traviata.*

_Beverly Sills / Gedda/ Panerai et al_

Aldo Ceccato conducting


----------



## Vasks

*Veracini - Overture #1 (Martini/Naxos)
Viviani - Selections from "Caprcici armonici" (Letzbor/Arcana)
Picchi - Selections from "Canzoni da sonar con ogni sorte d'instrumenti" 
(His Majestys Sagbutts and Cornetts/Hyperion)
Vivaldi - Concerto for Two Cellos and Orchestra (Biondi/Virgin)*


----------



## jim prideaux

Dvorak's Legends performed by Ivan Fischer and the Budapest Festival Orchestra.


----------



## Guest

I am listening to the fourth cd of this box Annee de pèlerinage deuxième Annee -- Italie


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1999/0, 1984.


----------



## Vaneyes

Pugg said:


> As our dear Vaneyes always says: Essential {Ashkenazy *Schumann* solo} .


Jus' sayin', for* Schumann *solo, I reach for others--Richter, Gavrilov, Lupu, Demidenko, Berezovsky, Argerich, Dalberto.


----------



## Granate

*Mahler Challenge Barbirolli vs Boulez vs Kubelik vs Tennstedt E3 - II*

*Mahler*
Symphony No.3
*Sol. Ortrun Wenkel
Cond. Klaus Tennstedt, SB'sC, Ladies of the LPC, LPO, WC (1980/1998 Issue)*
--
*Mahler*
Symphony No.3
*Sol. Kerstin Meyer
Cond. John Barbirolli, BoMGS, Ladies of the HC, BBC Legends (1969/1999 Issue)*
View attachment 88231








_*Semi-final 2*: Good, just good recordings of the symphony performed by two conductors who do not seem like themselves. Klaus Tennstedt has overcome his problems with the orchestral streght and tension he was not able to achieve in studio Symphonies 1 & 2. However, the last movements show less of this improvement, so it ends up being a good recording. Barbirolli However, follows the opposite way, like all his recordings from 1969 or 1970 were doomed to fail or be just ok (I hope it does not happen with EMI 1970's 5th symphony). It falls short to all of his previous achievements, nothing outstanding at all. *Tennstedt* wins this semi-final, but none of them are incredibly good._

Listening to two more recordings: Horenstein and Kubelik Audite's Mahler 3rd. Then results and a catch up on the two other Audite recordings.


----------



## Granate

Weston said:


> This is important research.


I am just discovering more Mahler readings. Thanks. Others already know more than me. Check out Mahlerian's blog for his symphony analysis'. This is just my own 'superficial learning' and I just share it with you.


----------



## hpowders

Granate said:


> *Mahler*
> Symphony No.3
> *Sol. Ortrun Wenkel
> Cond. Klaus Tennstedt, SB'sC, Ladies of the LPC, LPO, WC (1980/1998 Issue)*
> --
> *Mahler*
> Symphony No.3
> *Sol. Kerstin Meyer
> Cond. John Barbirolli, BoMGS, Ladies of the HC, BBC Legends (1969/1999 Issue)*
> View attachment 88231
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _*Semi-final 2*: Good, just good recordings of the symphony performed by two conductors who do not seem like themselves. Klaus Tennstedt has overcome his problems with the orchestral streght and tension he was not able to achieve in studio Symphonies 1 & 2. However, the last movements show less of this improvement, so it ends up being a good recording. Barbirolli However, follows the opposite way, like all his recordings from 1969 or 1970 were doomed to fail or be just ok (I hope it does not happen with EMI 1970's 5th symphony). It falls short to all of his previous achievements, nothing outstanding at all. *Tennstedt* wins this semi-final, but none of them are incredibly good._
> 
> Listening to two more recordings: Horenstein and Kubelik Audite's Mahler 3rd. Then results and a catch up on the two other Audite recordings.


Have you heard the Bernstein/NY Philharmonic Mahler Third?


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Michael Haydn

Symphony #18 In C Major (Perger 10)
Symphony #26 in E Flat Major (Perger 17)

Bohdan Warchal, Slovak Chamber Orchestra


----------



## AClockworkOrange

*Malcolm Arnold's Symphony No.1* performed by *Vernon Handley & the Royal Philharmonic Orchestra* (which seems odd - typing Royal Philharmonic Orchestra with preceding it with Thomas Beecham) from my newly acquired 'Malcolm Arnold - The Complete Conifer Recordings'.

So far, an excellent performance indeed captured in excellent sound quality. A very atmospheric piece - engrossing to say the least.


----------



## Guest

AClockworkOrange said:


> *Malcolm Arnold's Symphony No.1* performed by *Vernon Handley & the Royal Philharmonic Orchestra* (which seems odd - typing Royal Philharmonic Orchestra with preceding it with Thomas Beecham) from my newly acquired 'Malcolm Arnold - The Complete Conifer Recordings'.
> 
> So far, an excellent performance indeed captured in excellent sound quality. A very atmospheric piece - engrossing to say the least.


I am still waiting for this box.


----------



## millionrainbows

Berg: Lyric Suite. La Salle Quartet.


----------



## Michamel

Just arrived - and now in my ears:

*Piano concertos No.1 C-Dur op.14 & No.2 Es-Dur op.25*

Artists: Howard Shelley, Sinfonieorchester St.Gallen
Componist: Franz Xaver Mozart, Mazio Clementi 
Label: Hyperion


----------



## Michamel

Pugg said:


> ​
> *Jan van Gilse*: Piano Concerto & Variations on a Saint-Nicolas Song
> 
> Piano Concerto 'Drei Tanzskizzen'
> Variations on a Saint-Nicolas Song
> _Oliver Triendl_ (piano)
> 
> Netherlands Symphony Orchestra, _David Porcelijn_


What a nice masterpiece!


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Beethoven, Symphonies Nos. 5 and 6.*

For someone almost burned out on the 5th, Furtwangler's recording from 1943 puts me on the edge of my seat. As for the 6th, Furtwangler never really clicks with me on this one. However, listening to it in the background, it's not as bad as I usually think it is.


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Vaughan Williams: Symphony # 7 "Sinfonia Antartica"

Adrian Boult, London Philharmonic Orchestra









Recorded 58 years today, only hours after Vaughan Williams passed away.


----------



## Reichstag aus LICHT

Rameau, _Platée_, in this fizzy recording by Marc Minkowski:









Lovely stuff.


----------



## AClockworkOrange

Traverso said:


> I am still waiting for this box.


Hopefully it will arrive quickly for you


----------



## Guest

AClockworkOrange said:


> Hopefully it will arrive quickly for you


It is a complete surprise.! I am so Lucky to be so adventurous. I realy don't know what to expect.


----------



## Guest

I have to work through a bunch of pianoworks I purchased lately.This time Brahms Sonata No.3 and 7 fantasies op.116


----------



## George O

Johannes Brahms (1833-1897): Quintet in F Minor, op 34

Sviatislov Richter, piano
The Borodin Quartet:
Rostislav Dubinsky, first violin
Yaroslav Alexandrov, second violin
Dmitri Shebalin, viola
Valentin Berlinsky, cello

on ABC (NYC), from 1978
recorded by Melodiya in Moscow 1959

5 stars


----------



## deprofundis

Im lisening to cd 4 of O magnum Mysterium box-set of flemish polyphony on brilliant we have first a lament over josquin death by Gombert which is nice next is le plate de résistance,* Antoine Brumel missa et ecce terrae motus*.I did not knew this composer great discovery, sutch a wonderful polyphony it stand out on this box-set alone, than last but not least Isaac missa pachalis, quite enjoyable , but like i said Brumel is the reason you want to hear this box-set cd 4, the rest of the box-set featured 3 Ockeghem missa alone, this is wonderful.


----------



## Guest

it was a contest in these times to write a mass with more voices.Think for instance about the Tallis piece Spem Alium.


----------



## Michamel

Found at flea market...last Saturday:









*Rhapsody In Blue / An American In Paris*

Artists: Leonard Bernstein, Columbia Symphony Orchestra (side A) and The New York Philharmonic Orchestra (side B)
Componist: George Gershwin
Label: CBS International, New York, USA










Vinyl time!


----------



## jim prideaux

Neeme Jarvi and the Swedish RSO performing Tubin's 2nd Symphony.


----------



## Guest

I am not fond of the performances in this Briljant box. I like to give you an alternative for this beautiful music You have to eat dry bread !


----------



## George O

George Crumb (1929- )

Gnomic Variations (1982)

Vincent Persichetti (1915-1987)

Poem No. 12
Poem No. 15
Sonata No. 12 ("Mirror Sonata") (1981)

Jeffrey Jacob, piano

on Orion (Malibu, California), from 1983










Persichetti, 1981










Persichetti, Stanley Wolfe, Pierre Boulez, and Joseph Polisi at a master class at Juilliard on March 18, 1986


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Tchaikovsky, Symphony # 5 In E Minor op. 64

Claudio Abbado, London Symphony Orchestra


----------



## KirbyH

*Uncle Herbert's Holst and Handel and Solti sings the blues:*





















I never thought the words "I enjoy Handel" would come out of my mouth and by and large, they still don't - but these readings of the Concerti Grossi are gems. There's a very large string body in play here, with a razor-incisive harpsichord cutting through the texture like a trireme. Honestly, Karajan could be asleep at the helm and these recordings would be five-star jobs , each one holding some magnificent quality. The portent of 7 is Bruckner-huge, the gracefulness of 11 swooning, and the largess of 1 promising wonder. I'm duly impressed - maybe next, The Messiah?

I heard Karajan's Vienna do of The Planets long before this one - interpretation wise, there is little difference, save for some injection of extra fat into the sound with Berlin. It's massive on the level of a solar system, that much is evident. Even at this late age, Karajan's control astounds, the Berlin Phil plays with cosmic fortitude, and DG's sound leaves one breathless - which is my only carp. It's a good recording, but not enough inner detail is focused on. I don't want to mention JEG, but the 4D sound with the Philharmonia - sonically at least - out turns Karajan.

But he doesn't have that Klang at his fingertips, either.

Contrasting the heady optimism of Handel with the tragedy of the Shostakovich Eigth is an electro-shock sort of jump but hey, life is for risks. Solti has the perfect vehicle for this score, and orchestra and conductor are matched man for man; it's the best played Shosty 8 I've yet heard. Decca's sonics put us right in the middle, letting us hear the snarl and shake that lives in the bars of this work - who else can boast such ferocious brass? Better yet, it builds and builds from the first bar so that by the end, the tragedy has reached as deeply as it can go. Chalk this one up as one of Chicago's - and Solti's - best.


----------



## Guest

To close the day .


----------



## Guest

Another "audiophile" recording. Sounds great and he plays wonderfully.


----------



## Michamel

Second found at flea market...last Saturday:









*Mozart - Serenaden*

Artists: Karl Böhm, Berliner Philharmoniker, Wiener Philharmoniker
Componist: Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart
Label: Deutsche Grammophon










Vinyl time! And a good night folks!


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Vagn Holmboe: Symphony # 6, Op. 43

Owain Arwel Hughes, Aarhus Symphony Orchestra


----------



## Balthazar

*Bartók ~ The Piano Concertos*

A Pole, a Norwegian, and a Frenchwoman walk into a studio...

*No. 1* ~ Krystian Zimerman at the piano while Pierre Boulez leads Chicago

*No. 2* ~ Leif Ove Andsnes accompanied by Boulez and the Berliners

*No. 3* ~ Hélène Grimaud backed by Boulez and London

I am particularly enjoying the lush night music-infused _adagios_.


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Haydn:

Symphony # 9 In C Major
Symphony #10 In D Major
Symphony #15 In D Major

Adam Fischer, Austro-Hungarian Haydn Orchestra


----------



## bejart

Mozart: Piano Concerto No.27 in B Flat, KV 595

The Chamber Orchestra of Europe with Murray Perahia on piano


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Antonín Dvořák: Symphony # 2 In B Flat Major, Op. 4

István Kertész, London Symphony Orchestra


----------



## Atrahasis




----------



## Manxfeeder

*Schubert, Piano Trio No. 1*

This is lovely music played sprightly by the Beaux Arts Trio, from back in the days when you didn't have to be a fashion model to play classical music.


----------



## Atrahasis




----------



## Manxfeeder

*Schoenberg, Piano Concerto*

This is my introduction to the piece after a few aborted attempts in the past. I started with Brendel, but Uchida seems to have a certain je ne sas quoi; she is a pleasure to hear in this piece.


----------



## bioluminescentsquid

Wondrous and excellent! I was very entertained and charmed by this music from start to end.


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Tchaikovsky

String Quartet # 2 In F Major, Op. 22
Souvenir de Florence, String Sextet In D Minor, Op. 70

Borodin Quartet


----------



## ArtMusic




----------



## Atrahasis

*Philip Glass - Akhnaten, SCENE 2: ATTACK AND FALL *


----------



## SixFootScowl




----------



## Weston

Granate said:


> I am just discovering more Mahler readings. Thanks. Others already know more than me. Check out Mahlerian's blog for his symphony analysis'. This is just my own 'superficial learning' and I just share it with you.


Many of my Mahler symphonies are of marginal quality and I'll be supplementing them at some point. It's nice to have opinions about the various versions.


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1980 - '86 (Dalberto), 1992 (Berezovsky).


----------



## Vaneyes

Kontrapunctus said:


> Another "audiophile" recording. Sounds great and he plays wonderfully.


If I may ask (jus' curious), what disk player are you using currently?


----------



## Vaneyes

George O said:


> George Crumb (1929- )
> 
> Gnomic Variations (1982)
> 
> Vincent Persichetti (1915-1987)
> 
> Poem No. 12
> Poem No. 15
> Sonata No. 12 ("Mirror Sonata") (1981)
> 
> Jeffrey Jacob, piano
> 
> on Orion (Malibu, California), from 1983
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Persichetti, 1981
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Persichetti, Stanley Wolfe, Pierre Boulez, and Joseph Polisi at a master class at Juilliard on March 18, 1986


So good, seeing old photos with the greats in close proximity. Seems to happen less and less these days. Maybe because nearly all the greats are dead.


----------



## Vaneyes

Michamel said:


> Found at flea market...last Saturday:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Rhapsody In Blue / An American In Paris*
> 
> Artists: Leonard Bernstein, Columbia Symphony Orchestra (side A) and The New York Philharmonic Orchestra (side B)
> Componist: George Gershwin
> Label: CBS International, New York, USA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vinyl time!


I was thinking a nose hair. Lemme get my glasses.


----------



## Weston

*The Big Big Sounds . . .*

*Anton Rubinstein: Eroica Fantasia, op. 110*
Robert Stankovsky / Slovak Radio Symphony Orchestra










I feel like I should be watching the end credits of Galaxy Wars or Space Trek. Yeah, I know there are no such movies. It works on that level, but is not one of Rubinstein's stronger efforts. There is a nice jaunty oboe theme at about the 4:00 mark. Lots of contrasting contemplative sounds alternate with martial celebratory bluster throughout, however I caught myself looking at the clock several times.

*Khachaturian: Gayane's Adagio*
? (I have no idea of the artists. I'm sure it's common knowledge.)










This is the piece I've so often used to wallow ever deeper into grief or despair to come out the other side into acceptance, and this was the album that started it all for me. Having lived with it since about 1967 when I was 11, it is iconic and archetypal. It is like a part of me, though I've never heard another note of Khachaturian I appreciate.

*Aulis Sallinen: Symphony No. 6, Op 65, "From a New Zealand Diary" *
Okko Kamu / Malmö Symphony Orchestra










It's hard to find words to say about this slightly unfamiliar 1990 work. The opening sounds like a mysterious blend of Rautavaara and Gubaidulina with a bit of film soundtrack feeling thrown in -- in a good way. I'll stop writing now and just listen. . .

It's unpredictable and exciting whatever the genre or influences. I like it a LOT! While it may not be the most profound late 20th century work, I'd recommend it for those skeptical of music post-1900.

On a side note this recording quality seems dangerously good too (for BIS). It should come with a warning label. "May ruin succeeding programs. Best enjoyed last." Fortunately I did just that.

[Edit: On another side note, I wonder if BIS is in the market for a new cover designer. Perhaps they should be. I'm available - just sayin'.]


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Vaughan Williams: Symphony # 4 in F Minor

Adrian Boult, London Philharmonic Orchestra


----------



## bejart

Antonin Reicha (1770-1836): Fugue No.17

Jaroslav Tuma, piano


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Antonio Vivaldi

La Stravaganza Op. 4 Concerto # 9 RV 284 In F Major
La Stravaganza Op. 4 Concerto #10 RV 196 In C Minor
La Stravaganza Op. 4 Concerto #11 RV 204 In D Major
La Stravaganza Op. 4 Concerto #12 RV 298 In G Major

Neville Marriner, Academy of St. Martin-In-The-Fields


----------



## Guest

Vaneyes said:


> If I may ask (jus' curious), what disk player are you using currently?


I have an Esoteric K-03. It's pretty sweet.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Beethoven; Piano concert 5*
Rudolf Serkin/ Leonard Bernstein


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Arthur Bliss: Adam Zero

David Lloyd-Jones, English Northern Philharmonia


----------



## Pugg

​
*Gershwin*: Girl Crazy-Suite; Oh, Kay!-Ouvertüre; Funny Face-Ouvertüre; Let 'em Eat Cake-Ouvertüre; Ouvertüre & Wintergreen for President aus "Of Thee I Sing"; 3 Preludes; Rhapsodie Nr. 2 für Klavier & Orchester (Ralph Votapek, Boston Pops Orchestra, Arthur Fiedler)


----------



## Pugg

Traverso said:


> I have to work through a bunch of pianoworks I purchased lately.This time Brahms Sonata No.3 and 7 fantasies op.116


I m glad I waited for the whole Katchen box .


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Antonio Vivaldi

L'Estro Armonico Op. 3 Concerto # 1 RV 549 In D Major
L'Estro Armonico Op. 3 Concerto # 2 RV 578 In G Minor
L'Estro Armonico Op. 3 Concerto # 3 RV 310 In G Major
L'Estro Armonico Op. 3 Concerto # 4 RV 550 In E Minor

Neville Marriner, Academy of St. Martin in the Fields


----------



## Pugg

Kontrapunctus said:


> Another "audiophile" recording. Sounds great and he plays wonderfully.


Somehow the name looked familiar, so I searched and....I do have a Naxos CD with this guy playing Gershwin.....


----------



## Pugg

​
*Spohr: Clarinet concertos
*
Michael Collins.


----------



## bioluminescentsquid

Pieces from Rameau's operas arranged for Organ.


----------



## Pugg

For the Saturday symphony tradition:








Bax: Symphony no:3
.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mozart: Piano concertos 17 & 18*
_Murray Perahia _


----------



## Pugg

​
*Donizetti: Le Duc d'Albe*

Angela Meade (Hélène d'Egmont), Michael Spyres (Henri de Bruges), Laurent Naouri (Le Duc d'Albe), Gianluca Buratto (Daniel Brauer), David Stout (Sandoval), Trystan Llyr Griffiths (Carlos), Robin Tritschler (Balbuena), Dawid Kimberg (Un Tavernier)

Hallé & Opera Rara Chorus, Sir Mark Elder


----------



## elgar's ghost

Listening to two new purchases this morning.

Daugherty - _Metropolis Symphony_ for orchestra (1988-93) and _Deux et Machina_ for piano and orchestra (2007):










Schoenberg - Concerto for String Quartet and Orchestra in b-flat WoO [adapted from Handel's Concerto Grosso op.6 no.7] (1933), Suite for Piano op.25 (1921-23), _Lied der Waldtaube_ from the cantata _Gurre-Lieder_ WoO [arranged for chamber ensemble] (1900-11 - arr. 1923) and _15 Gedichte aus Das Buch der hängenden Gärten_ - song cycle for mezzo-soprano and piano op.15 [Texts: S. George] (1908-09):


----------



## Pugg

​
*Gade*; Chamber works volume 1
Ensemble Midtvest


----------



## Merl

Had forgotten about this one too.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Haydn: Piano sonatas .
Ivo Pogorelich *


----------



## Pugg

​
*Grofe*: Grand Canyon Suite /Mississippi Suite

*Herbert*, V: Cello Concerto No. 2 in E minor, Op. 30

Georges Miquelle (cello)

Eastman-Rochester Orchestra, Howard Hanson


----------



## Michamel

Current Listening:

*Rachmaninoff Concerto No. 3*

Artists: Vladimir Horowitz
Componist: Sergei Wassiljewitsch Rachmaninow 
Label: RCA Red seal










Vinyl time!


----------



## starthrower

Prokofiev Cello Concerto Philharmonia Orchestra/Susskind
Early stereo recording 1956


----------



## Pugg

*Schubert*: Symphony No. 9 in C "Great," Rosamunde Overture
Claudio Abbado conducting


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Beethoven, Symphony No. 1*

Gardiner and Szell. HIP versus precision. I like them both.


----------



## Vasks

*Guglielmi - Overture to "Lanterna di Diogene" (Biancalana/Bongiovnni)
M. Haydn - Six Minuets (Goritzki/cpo)
Kraus - Symphony in C "Violin obligato" (Sundkvist/Naxos)*


----------



## Reichstag aus LICHT

Traverso said:


> it was a contest in these times to write a mass with more voices.Think for instance about the Tallis piece Spem in Alium.


Way back in the 1980s, I remember the _Radio Times_ advertising a Tallis concert which featured something called "Spam in allium". Unless this was a misprint, I presume that Tallis's legacy includes his recipe for "tinned pork in garlic".


----------



## Granate

hpowders said:


> Have you heard the Bernstein/NY Philharmonic Mahler Third?


I have already listened to all Sony/Deutsche Grammophon Bernstein Mahlers. Those were my first listenings of (both Mahler and Bernstein). If I can tell you something, I was now recalling that *Bernstein's conducting at the ending of No.3 is still unmatched for me* (both Sony and DG were in a tie). But after these I have to compare all these winning recordings with Bernstein.


----------



## starthrower

No. 3 Beautiful symphony! Especially the last movement.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Strauss, J, II: Die Fledermaus*

_Hilde Güden (Rosalinde), Eberhard Wächter (Eisenstein), Giuseppe Zampieri (Alfred), Rita Streich (Adele), Gerhard Stolze (Orlofsky), Peter Klein (Blind), Walter Berry (Falke), Erich Kunz (Frank), Josef Meinrad (Frosch), Elfriede Ott (Ida)
_
Wiener Staatsopernchor & Wiener Philharmoniker, _Herbert von Karajan_

Recorded: Sofiensaal, Vienna, _June 1960_


----------



## Reichstag aus LICHT

Granate said:


> I have already listened to all Sony/Deutsche Grammophon Bernstein Mahlers... I was now recalling that *Bernstein's conducting at the ending of No.3 is still unmatched for me*.


I totally agree. Nobody comes close to Lenny here.


----------



## D Smith

For Saturday Symphony. Bax: Symphony No. 3. Handley/BBC Philharmonic. I really enjoyed this recording and found the piece both exhilarating and moving, especially the epilogue. Recommended.


----------



## Granate

*Mahler Challenge Barbirolli vs Boulez vs Kubelik vs Tennstedt E3 - III*

*Mahler*
Symphony No.3
*Sol. Norma Procter
Cond. Jascha Horenstein, Ambrosian Singers, Wandsworth School B'sC & LSO, Unicorn-Kanchana (1970)*
--
*Mahler*
Symphony No.3 (Broadcast recording)
*Sol. Marjorie Thomas
Cond. Rafael Kubelik, Tölzer Knabenchor, Frauenchor & SOdBR, Audite-BR (1967/2001 Issue)*















_*Extras*: Two new recordings. Horenstein and Mahler's 3rd have many fans, and I am glad about that, but I see this 'celebrated' recording as flawed as Barbirolli's and Hallé Orchestra for BBC Legends. The exception is a much better worked orchestration during the sixth movement 'Langsam. Ruhevoll. Empfunden'. Now, catching up with Rafael Kubelik's later Audite series, Mahler 3rd is as brilliant as his previous DG recording. Marjorie Thomas even plays a better role in the enseble and "O Mensch! Gib acht!" is not only beautifully sung, but also orchestrated in an original way. This could stand high but the new 2015 remastering of the DG recording puts it below many.

*Final results*: From the beginning,* Rafael Kubelik* and DG stood as the record to beat, even his Audite version matches up everyone. Unlike in Symphony No.2, there is not such a fierce competition between who conducts better which movement, but recording quality becomes now crucial, so much that a newly remastered version and a 2002 recording stand on the first positions._

1st: Kubelik SOdBR 1967 (4p)
2nd: Boulez WPO 2002 (3p)
3rd: Tennstedt LPO 1980 (2p)
4th: Kubelik SOdBR broadcast 1967
5th: Horenstein LSO 1970
6th: Barbirolli HO 1969 (1p)

1st: Kubelik (9p) (4+1+4)
2nd: Boulez (8p) (2+3+3)
3rd: Tennstedt (7p) (1+4+2)
4th: Barbirolli (6p) (3+2+1)


----------



## Mahlerian

Saturday Symphony:
Bax: Symphony No. 3
BBC Philharmonic Orchestra, cond. Handley


----------



## bejart

Giuseppe Cambini (1746-1825): Flute Sonata in E Major, Op.4, No.1

Claudio Ferrrarini, flute -- Jody Leskowitz, viola


----------



## tortkis

Francesco Spagnoli Rusca (1634-1704): Cantate, Toccate, Mottetti (Tactus, 2009)









Laura Antonaz (soprano), Monica Correnti (soprano), Sergio Foresti (basso), Ugo Nastrucci (chitarrone), Claudia Poz (violoncello), Marco Rossi (organo, clavicembalo e continuo)


----------



## Scopitone

Saturday Symphony

Strauss -- Alpensinfonie 
Bohm

Okay, so it's a "tone poem". It's an hour long and has the word "symphony" in the name. Plus, it's f'ing great.

I'll allow it.


----------



## Judith

Rachmaninov Piano Concerto no 2
Lang Lang Orchestra of the Mariinsky Theatre 
Valery Gergiev 

Beautiful!!


----------



## Granate

*Mahler*
Symphony No.1 'Titan' (Broadcast recording)
*Cond. Rafael Kubelik, SOdBR, Audite-BR (1979/2000 Issue)*
--
*Mahler*
Symphony No.2 'Resurrection' (Broadcast recording)
*Sol. Edith Mathis & Brigitte Fassbaender
Cond. Rafael Kubelik, CuSOdBR, Audite-BR (1982/2000 Issue)*















_Catching up with the two other symphonies by Kubelik released by Audite-BR. None of them surpass the quality of the third so far. The first stands lower than DG and the second is slightly better thanks to the soloists, yet the Choir fails again at the finale._

More Mahler tomorrow (it's right now 19:33 in Spain). I am so wasted that I am now listening to Britney Spears' "Glory", for my own needs, to rest... 

Next projects: Lucerne Festival Audite releases; Claudio Abbado: Beethoven Cycle.


----------



## Haydn man

For the Staurday Symphony


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1994, 1998, 1988.


----------



## bioluminescentsquid




----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Edward Elgar: Symphony # 1 In A Flat Major, op. 55

David Zinman, Baltimore Symphony Orchestra


----------



## Guest

Francois Couperin Michael Borgstede


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Weston

elgars ghost said:


> Listening to two new purchases this morning.
> 
> Daugherty - _Metropolis Symphony_ for orchestra (1988-93) and _Deux et Machina_ for piano and orchestra (2007):


Any thoughts on this Daugherty piece? I've heard it can be quite fun but not to be taken too seriously. It's been on my "to be checked into" list for a while.


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Antonio Vivaldi

L'Estro Armonico Op. 3 Concerto # 5 RV 519 In A Major
L'Estro Armonico Op. 3 Concerto # 6 RV 356 In A Minor
L'Estro Armonico Op. 3 Concerto # 7 RV 567 In F Major
L'Estro Armonico Op. 3 Concerto # 8 RV 522 In A Minor

Neville Marriner, Academy of St. Martin in the Fields


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Weston said:


> Any thoughts on this Daugherty piece? I've heard it can be quite fun but not to be taken too seriously. It's been on my "to be checked into" list for a while.


It was not bad, but not great.


----------



## Manxfeeder

Johnnie Burgess said:


> It was not bad, but not great.


I think that's an accurate assessment. I have the Naxos Daughtery box. It's not bad, but I rarely listen to it; I always end up finding something else more substantial that I need to be hearing instead.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Bach, Motets*


----------



## Michamel

Vinyl evening:

*Otto Klemperer - Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart - Edition 2001 (box with 25 records)*

Artists: Otto Klemperer
Componist: Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart
Label: EMI classic - ltd. edition for the shop zwei_tausend_eins










LP 1-4 Cosi Fan Tutte
LP 5-8 Die Hochzeit der Figaro
LP 9-12 Don Giovanni
LP 13-15 Die Zauberflöte
LP 16 Symphony no. 25, 29
*LP 17-21 Symphony no. 32 'til 41* currently in my ears








LP 21-25 Seranade No 6,11,10,12, concertos for piano and Orchestra (feat. Barenboim), concertos for Horn (feat. Alan Civil)


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Bax, Symphony No. 3*

I have the Naxos recording, but I'm listening to Handley on Spotify to see if I can tell a difference.


----------



## Guest

Haydn quartets op.74 1-2-3


----------



## tortkis

The Complete John Cage Edition, Volume 18: The Choral Works 1 (Mode, 1998)









Four2 (1990) Version 1 & 2
Living Room Music (1940) for percussion and speech quartet
ear for EAR (Antiphonies) (1983)
Four Solos (1988)
Five (1988)
Hymns and Variations (1979) for 12 amplified voices

Vocal Group Ars Nova, Támas Vetö (conductor), Gert Sorensen (percussion)


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Carl Nielsen: Clarinet Concerto

Tadaaki Otaka, National Orchestra of Wales


----------



## AClockworkOrange

*Malcolm Arnold: Symphony No.2
Vernon Handley & the Royal Philharmonic Orchestra *

CD2 from the Conifer Recordings set, just the Symphony tonight.

An excellent work, performed divinely.


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1987/8.


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Haydn

Symphony #42 In D Major
Symphony #43 'Merkur' In E Flat Major
Symphony #45 'Abschiedssymphonie' In F Sharp Minor

Adam Fischer, Austro-Hungarian Haydn Orchestra


----------



## Balthazar

*Berlioz ~ Les nuits d'été*

Jessye Norman backed by Sir Colin Davis and the LSO.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Michael Daugherty, Route 66, Ghost Ranch. Boulez, Memiorale.*

I was afraid I might have been too harsh in my assessment of Mr. Daughtery's works a couple posts up, so I put on two of them. Personally, I think he is writing music to be heard once in a concert hall; it seems to have a sense of fun, and I'm sure it makes for a nice concert event, but I don't sense a lot going on under the surface. (Plus, Route 66 seems to have a lot of stale Gershwin/blues licks in it.) I wonder if in the future when he passes on, someone will find a trove of personal utterances like those of Shostakovich which reveal what he was truly feeling and was afraid or unable to reveal.

Anyway, on to Boulez. This is lovely music in its own way. Of course, there isn't much on the surface here; it requires diving gear.


----------



## ShropshireMoose

Brahms: Handel Variations
Schumann: Fantasiestucke, Op.111
Liszt: Sonetto del Petrarca 104/Harmonies du Soir Moura Lympany

A lovely recital, beautifully played by the (it seems to me) seriously underrated Dame Moura Lympany, a most satisfying programme, still awaiting a CD reissue...........


----------



## bioluminescentsquid




----------



## George O

John Cage (1912-1992)

Sonata and Interludes for prepared piano (1946-48)
-Joshua Pierce, piano

A Book of Music for two prepared pianos (1944)
-Joshua Pierce, piano
Maro Ajemian, piano

2-LP set on Tomato Records (NYC), from 1977


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Alexander Glazunov

Piano Concerto # 2 In B Major Op. 100: Yuri Nikolayevsky, Moscow RTV Symphony Orchestra, piano, Dmitri Alexeyev
String Quartet # 1 In D Minor: Moscow Philharmonic Quartet


----------



## Weston

*This is me not listening to the Saturday Symphony -*

- because I'm such a contrary rebel, or maybe just passive aggressive.
*
Schubert: String Quartet No. 14 in D Minor, D. 810 "Death and the Maiden"*
Musical Arts Quartet










This is a mono version but when I listen through speakers it doesn't matter so much. I still like the clarity of a more modern recording though. I enjoy the way Schubert makes a scherzo sound dire!

*Fifteen Variations And Fugue On A Theme In E Flat Major Op. 35 "Eroica Variations"*
Alfred Brendel, piano









Hard to find a decent image for this nearly OOP collection.

This is my second least favorite Beethoven piano composition. To me it's Beethoven's "99 Bottles of Beer on the Wall" and I really dislike the brief but annoying ostinato sections, but it's in my collection and I should listen to it once in a while. It is Beethoven after all. Brendel does his best to make it seem less interminable.

[Intermission for spectacular Middle Tennessee thunderstorm.]

*Henrik Melcher Melchers: Sonata for violin & piano, Op. 22*
Cecilia Zilliacus, violin / Bengt-Ake Lundin










"Henrik Who?" you might not ask. I have no idea. He's not mentioned in Wikipedia. The work is okay but fairly nondescript. It's probably post-romantic or more contemporary-retro-post-romantic. (Okay, more research reveals it's from 1928.) Two years from now I'll listen again with more focus and might rave about it. Today it does not reveal its secrets.

I guess I should have listened to the Saturday Symphony.


----------



## D Smith

Telemann: Don Quixote Suite, Viola Concerto, Concertos for Flutes and Oboes. Orchestra of St Luke's. An excellent album and recommended. I'm listening to an ancient MHS disc, not what's pictured here but the content is the same.


----------



## senza sordino

Three days of listening here:
Sibelius violin concerto. Original version and the final version. I don't know what all the fuss was about regarding this CD. I got it from the library. The violin is miked some distance away so it was very quiet compared with the orchestra. Was he standing behind the timpani? Every time I turned up the stereo to hear the violin I got blasted by the orchestra when they came in. 








Grieg Incidental music and suites from Peer Gynt. Stenhammer Symphony no 2. An impressive symphony.








Grieg and Sibelius quartets, Neilsen At the bier of a young artist








Sibelius symphonies, all seven of them. Fantastic stuff. Plus fillers: Karelia Suite, Valse Triste, Finlandia, Swan of Tuonela, King Christian, The Bard and Tapiola








Music of Lars Erik Larsson, Gunnar de Frumerie, Atterberg and Rangström. I bought this cd years ago, right after I performed the Atterberg piece. The Atterberg piece is Suite no 3 for violin, viola and string orchestra. Our soloists were pros and I sat at the back of the second violins. Overall it's a nice cd


----------



## Vaneyes

A fair amount of chatter here lately, there is, there is, regarding LB's '61 *Mahler* 3 w. NYPO. Did you know that Mitropoulos was scheduled to conduct the NYPO in this work in season 60/61. Well, he died :angel:, and that's when LB got the call to podium. The rest is history.

If you buy the related NY Times article, do tell. 

http://query.nytimes.com/gst/abstract.html?res=9A06E7D91739E633A25752C0A9629C946091D6CF&legacy=true

Spinning now...


----------



## bioluminescentsquid




----------



## Vaneyes

Manxfeeder said:


> *Michael Daugherty, Route 66*....
> 
> *I was afraid I might have been too harsh in my assessment of Mr. Daughtery's works a couple posts up, so I put on two of them. * Personally, I think he is writing music to be heard once in a concert hall; it seems to have a sense of fun, and I'm sure it makes for a nice concert event, but I don't sense a lot going on under the surface. (Plus, Route 66 seems to have a lot of stale Gershwin/blues licks in it.) I wonder if in the future when he passes on, someone will find a trove of personal utterances like those of Shostakovich which reveal what he was truly feeling and was afraid or unable to reveal....
> View attachment 88279


You're still not getting our Bud Lights.


----------



## Guest

Gilels was in fine form that night--he displays staggering feats of virtuosity. The sound of the piano is very distant, almost mono, but reasonably clear, yet the applause is crisp and present. Still, the sound is serviceable and doesn't really detract from his performances.









Track listing:

Ludwig van Beethoven: Piano Sonata no. 21 in C Major, Op.53 "Waldstein"
Frederic Chopin: Variations in B-Flat "La ci darem la mano" after Mozart
Sergei Prokofiev: Piano Sonata no. 3 in A minor, Op. 28
Claude Debussy: from Images, Book 1. Reflets dans l'eau, Hommage a Rameau, Mouvement
Sergei Prokofiev: from Visions fugitives, Op. 22
Maurice Ravel: from Miroirs Alborada del gracioso

Encores:
Igor Stravinsky: from Trois mouvements de Petrouchka Danse russe
Johann Sebastian Bach-Siloti: Prelude in E minor, BWV 855a

They had to omit Chopin's Ballade No.1 since several seconds were missing. (It was on the first half of the recital.)


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Vaughan Williams: Concerto for Two Pianos

Leon McCawley piano, John Lenehan piano, Royal Scottish National Orchestra, Martin Yates


----------



## Vaneyes

Kontrapunctus said:


> Gilels was in fine form that night--he displays staggering feats of virtuosity. The sound of the piano is very distant, almost mono, but reasonably clear, yet the applause is crisp and present. Still, the sound is serviceable and doesn't really detract from his performances.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Track listing:
> 
> Ludwig van Beethoven: Piano Sonata no. 21 in C Major, Op.53 "Waldstein"
> Frederic Chopin: Variations in B-Flat "La ci darem la mano" after Mozart
> Sergei Prokofiev: Piano Sonata no. 3 in A minor, Op. 28
> Claude Debussy: from Images, Book 1. Reflets dans l'eau, Hommage a Rameau, Mouvement
> Sergei Prokofiev: from Visions fugitives, Op. 22
> Maurice Ravel: from Miroirs Alborada del gracioso
> 
> Encores:
> Igor Stravinsky: from Trois mouvements de Petrouchka Danse russe
> Johann Sebastian Bach-Siloti: Prelude in E minor, BWV 855a
> 
> They had to omit Chopin's Ballade No.1 since several seconds were missing. (It was on the first half of the recital.)


Thanks for the review. I was interested in this release, so I listened to a few samples. I didn't like what I was hearing with regard to acoustics and piano tone. Cheers. :tiphat:


----------



## ArtMusic




----------



## bioluminescentsquid




----------



## Guest

Vaneyes said:


> Thanks for the review. I was interested in this release, so I listened to a few samples. I didn't like what I was hearing with regard to acoustics and piano tone. Cheers. :tiphat:


It's not great to begin with, but whatever Amazon and other such sites to the audio doesn't do any recordings any favors!


----------



## Pugg

​
*Brahms*:
"Op.24 in B flat major, Variations and Fugue on a Theme by Handel"
Pieces Op.119 "4" Op.117 interlude of "three"


----------



## Pugg

​
*Albrecht Mayer (oboe) : Bonjour Paris *

Albrecht Mayer, principal oboe of the Berlin Philharmonic, celebrates a lifelong passion for France with this album of popular melodies, including favourites by Debussy, Fauré, and Ravel - plus the world-premiere recording of the impressionistic Été.


----------



## Pugg

Kontrapunctus said:


> Gilels was in fine form that night--he displays staggering feats of virtuosity. The sound of the piano is very distant, almost mono, but reasonably clear, yet the applause is crisp and present. Still, the sound is serviceable and doesn't really detract from his performances.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Track listing:
> 
> Ludwig van Beethoven: Piano Sonata no. 21 in C Major, Op.53 "Waldstein"
> Frederic Chopin: Variations in B-Flat "La ci darem la mano" after Mozart
> Sergei Prokofiev: Piano Sonata no. 3 in A minor, Op. 28
> Claude Debussy: from Images, Book 1. Reflets dans l'eau, Hommage a Rameau, Mouvement
> Sergei Prokofiev: from Visions fugitives, Op. 22
> Maurice Ravel: from Miroirs Alborada del gracioso
> 
> Encores:
> Igor Stravinsky: from Trois mouvements de Petrouchka Danse russe
> Johann Sebastian Bach-Siloti: Prelude in E minor, BWV 855a
> 
> They had to omit Chopin's Ballade No.1 since several seconds were missing. (It was on the first half of the recital.)


I am convinced , I think I might have some money left somewhere.


----------



## AClockworkOrange

I drove to work this morning listening to *Malcolm Arnold's Sixth Symphony performed by Vernon Handley & the London Philharmonic Orchestra* on the LPO's live house label.

I haven't ripped the Conifer box set onto my iPod as yet. This performance is superb however and recorded in great sound.

The drive home will be from the same recording, the superb *Philharmonic Concerto. *This was my introduction to this latter piece and I still hold it in high regard both as a piece and as a performance.


----------



## bioluminescentsquid

Stellar.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Vivaldi; Concerti.*
Members of the B.P / Herbert von Karajan


----------



## Pugg

​
*Beethoven; Sting Quartets* ( arranged for orchestra.)

_Leonard Bernstein_


----------



## Casebearer

I've been listening to Schnittke's:
- Concerto grosso no. 5
- Symphony no. 4
- Symphony nr. 3
All on YT by the Wellesz foundation. All great stuff, especially symphony no. 4


----------



## Pugg

​
*Schubert*: Death And The Maiden .

_Pavel Haas quartet _


----------



## Pugg

Verdi: Rigoletto

Piero Cappuccilli (Rigoletto), Ileana Cotrubas (Gilda), Plácido Domingo (Il Duca), Nicolai Ghiaurov (Sparafucile), Elena Obraztsova (Maddalena), Hanna Schwarz (Giovanna), Kurt Moll (Monterone), Luigi de Corato (Marullo), Walter Gullino (Borsa), Dirk Sagemuller (Conte di Ceprano), Olive Fredricks (Contessa di Ceprano), Audrey Michael (Un paggio)

Wiener Staatsopernchor Wiener Philharmoniker, Carlo Maria Giulini


----------



## deprofundis

Im lisening to

*Carlo Gesualdo sacred work on naxos volume 1 liber 1 for 5 voices*

Like i said in the past this is one of the best Gesualdo sacred works vol1 for 5 voices, Jeremy Summerly and the Oxford Camerata have something here to be proud of and it make them a respectable ensemble, i always was more funds on
Gesualdo sacred works liber 1 and liber 2 than the rest of his music.Have a nice night or day...

Im angry tonight but i wont spill my ''etat d'ame'' all over talk classical , im here for the classical


----------



## Haydn man

Perfect for Sunday morning
Orchestra of the Age of Enlightenment 
Violin Concertos


----------



## Reichstag aus LICHT

Clément Janequin's _Le Chant des Oyseaulx_, brilliantly performed by Dominique Visse and the Ensemble Clément Janequin. Hugely inventive music, and great fun.









I didn't know about this until recently, and bought this as a download yesterday - and I'm glad I did! Highly recommended.


----------



## Xinver

Now listening to the opera Saint François d'Assise


----------



## Merl

Always enjoyed this disc. Not everyone enjoys Farrer's way with Dvorak (I also rate his Slavonic Dances too) but the playing and recording are superb, especially in a top-drawer Symphonic Variations.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Bruch*:
String Quartet No. 1 in C minor, Op. 9
Goldner String Quartet

Swedish Dances, Op. 63
Dene Olding (violin), Piers Lane (piano) &

Piano Quintet in G minor, Op. post
Piers Lane (piano)
Goldner String Quartet


----------



## Taggart

Filligree and diamonds - excellent.


----------



## Dongiovanni

Just started listening to concerto 2.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mozart: Double piano concertos*
_Lucas and Arthur Jussen.
_


----------



## Merl

Still thoroughly enjoying this set. The even number symphonies are especially good. Playing the 8th as I type.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Haydn - The Cello Concertos*

Cello Concerto in D Hob. VIIb. 4
(formerly attributed to Haydn)

Haydn:
Cello Concerto No. 1 in C major, Hob. VIIb:1
Cello Concerto No. 2 in D major, Hob. VIIb:2 (Op. 101)

*Gautier Capuçon (cello)*

Mahler Chamber Orchestra, Daniel Harding


----------



## Pugg

*Tchaikovsky*: Manfred Symphony; Rimsky-Korsakov: Russian Easter 
Festival Overture London Symphony Orchestra, Igor Markevitch


----------



## Vasks

*J. P. E. Hartmann - Overture: Correggio (Dausgaard/dacapo)
Nielsen - Symphony #5 (Blomstedt/London)*


----------



## deprofundis

Im lisening to one of ensemble graindelavoix best achievement best rendition, making *Ockeghem Missa Caput *surrealistic in a positive way whit manicotage of corsican chant sounding ornements if im correct, the cd is beatifull simply said.I had Machaut by them but did not felt blow away like the afored mention album. Nope this missa caput is so alive, all doe i wish one day to hear the original.


----------



## Heliogabo

This reconstructed concertos









*
J. S. Bach*
_Organ Concerto No.2 in D _(Reconstructed/ed. Schureck from BWV 169, 1053)
_Organ Concerto No.1 in D minor_ (Reconstructed and edited by Dr. R. Schureck after BWV146, 1052)
_Concerto for Harpsichord, Oboe, Strings, and Continuo in D minor, BWV 1059_
_Organ Concerto No.3 in D minor_ (version by R.J.Schureck)
_Sinfonia in D, BWV 1045 _(Edited Dr. R. C. Schureck)
_Cantate No.29 "Wir danken dir, Gott, wir danken dir", BWV 29 _(Edited Dr. R. C. Schureck)

Peter Hurford,organ
Northern Sinfonia
Richard Hickox


----------



## Pugg

​
*Verdi: Simon Boccanegra*

Piero Cappuccilli (Boccanegra), Mirella Freni (Amelia/Maria), José van Dam (Paolo), Nicolai Ghiaurov (Jacopo Fiesco), José Carreras (Gabriele)

La Scala Chorus & Orchestra, Claudio Abbado.


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1987, 1995/6.


----------



## Merl

If you havent heard this yet you need to. A very different view of Dvorak's 8th. Honeck discs are fast becoming my favourites. Awesome.


----------



## D Smith

Nielsen: Symphony No. 4. Martinon/CSO. Really an outstanding performance and one of the highlights of this set. Highly recommended.


----------



## George O

Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart (1756-1791)

Don Giovanni: Opera in 2 Acts, K527
arranged for 2 oboes, 2 clarinets, 2 horns, and 2 bassoons by Josef Triebensee (1772-1846)

Athena Ensemble

on Chandos (London), from 1980

5 stars


----------



## Merl

My final one for today and another cracker. Probably one of the best Mahler 7s around. Mahlerian probably loves this.


----------



## Mahlerian

Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 3
John Browning, Boston Symphony Orchestra, cond. Leinsdorf









Schoenberg: Book of the Hanging Gardens
Konrad Jarnot, Urs Liska











Merl said:


> My final one for today and another cracker. Probably one of the best Mahler 7s around. Mahlerian probably loves this.


Haven't heard it yet, but it's going on my to-hear list now! I'm looking forward to hearing Rattle do the Seventh on Friday.


----------



## Merl

Mahlerian said:


> Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 3
> John Browning, Boston Symphony Orchestra, cond. Leinsdorf


I find it strange that on CM boards there's so much negativity towards Leisdorf but I have some recordings of his I class as essential (Mahler 1&3, Beethoven 9 to name but a few).


----------



## Mahlerian

Merl said:


> I find it strange that on CM boards there's so much negativity towards Leisdorf but I have some recordings of his I class as essential (Mahler 1&3, Beethoven 9 to name but a few).


He was Boston's least well-liked music director, at least among audiences. Critics disliked Ozawa near the end, but audiences generally continued to love him. Steinberg is probably the least-remembered, though.

I like his Prokofiev set a lot, even though the sound is extremely variable in quality.


----------



## Guest

Fine music


----------



## Granate

*Mahler Challenge Barbirolli vs Boulez vs Kubelik vs Tennstedt E4 - I*

*Mahler*
Symphony No.4
*Sol. Edith Mathis
Cond. Herbert von Karajan, BPO, DG (1979)*
--
*Mahler*
Symphony No.4
_Live at Smetana Hall, Prague_
*Sol. Heather Harper
Cond. John Barbirolli, BBC SO, BBC Legends (1967/1999 issue)*
--
*Mahler*
Symphony No.4
*Sol. Lucia Popp
Cond. Klaus Tennstedt, LPO, WC (1983/1998 Re-Issue)*














View attachment 88305

_*Semi-final 1*: I do not understand why this symphony fills me so little, and I do not blame Karajan's hopeless conducting during movements 1 and 2 (sounding like a mediocre Tchaikovsky S1-3, with all due respect). Please, someone lead me to a subforum like *"I love Mahler's No.4: here's why"*. However, Karajan and the Berliner during the "Ruhevoll" are blatantly powerful, like, this is what Karajan is all about (**** for that track).
Moving to our contenders, once again, a few things to point out as "more than good". Tennstedt is on 'Titan' mode. Ruhevoll passed without me noticing it, and Lucia Popp does not do her best to wake me up. John Barbirolli's account however, seems easily beatable by Boulez or Kubelik, but he shows high-class conducting during this live performance, yet not his best. *Barbirolli* carries the symphony well through the four movements, even I forgive the coughs and the chair noises during the live recording. He wins easily but I am afraid he will only be over Tennstedt._


----------



## George O

Johann Sebastian Bach (1685-1750)

Unaccompanied Cello Suites Performed on Double Bass

Suite for Solo Cello No. 2 in D Minor
Suite for Solo Cello No. 1 in G Major
Suite for Solo Cello No. 5 in C Minor

Edgar Meyer, double bass

CD on Sony (NYC), from 2000

5 stars


----------



## bioluminescentsquid




----------



## Dr Johnson

Symphony No.3, "The Divine Poem"


----------



## Reichstag aus LICHT

Granate said:


> *Mahler Symphony No.4*... I do not understand why this symphony fills me so little


I used to feel the same - I've always found the symphony charming, but rather "slight" in comparison with Mahler's other symphonies. That was until I actually saw it performed live by Bernard Haitink and the London Symphony Orchestra, and its greatness hit me like a ton of bricks. I started blubbing with emotion during the _Ruhevoll_ 3rd movement, and this continued right to the end of the symphony. Now I finally "get it", I find the 4th symphony more moving than the 2nd. Thank you, Bernard Haitink, for giving me the key to the puzzle!


----------



## Michamel

Current Listening:

*ARCHIV Produktion - Reinhard Goebel im Gespraech - Interview-CD mit Musikbeispielen*
ARCHIV Produktion - talk with Reinhard Goebel - interview CD with sound sampels

Artists: Reinhard Goebel (ex founder of ARCHIV Produktion)
Label: unknown (ARCHIV Produktion?)










____________________________________________

after this:

*NAXOS - 15 Jahre NAXOS*
NAXOS - 15 years NAXOS

Artists: Klaus Heymann (founder of NAXOS) with BR4 radio station
Label: unknown


----------



## bioluminescentsquid




----------



## KenOC

Qunihico Hashimoto's Symphony No. 1, from 1940 Japan. A big, melodious work with a mild oriental flavor, in the romantic tradition.


----------



## bioluminescentsquid




----------



## deprofundis

Im lisening to my newest purchased, namely :
*.Gombert*-Tribulatio et augustia executed by brabant enemble (not so bad so far)
*.Cristobal de Morales*- magnifiat motets lamentations same as afored mention brabant ensemble lead by mister .Rice

Im thrill, new cds at last...have a good night or day whatever TC menbers outhere, i will lisen to Cristobal de morales whit my father tonight later on. :tiphat:


----------



## AClockworkOrange

*Malcolm Arnold: Carnival of Animals Op.72
Vernon Handley & Royal Philharmonic Orchestra 
*
Continuing to chip away at disc 2 of the Complete Conifer recordings with a lighter piece before turning in.

This set is proving to be remarkably rewarding and I am only 2 discs in. This may be one of my favourite purchases of the year.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Schumann, Piano Quintet*

Alban Berg Quartet with Philippe Entremont.


----------



## Sonata

My first listen to this recording (not the opera though).

Freni (Love!), Pavarotti, and Karajan. Can't go wrong!


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1988, 2004.


----------



## Vaneyes

Granate said:


> *Mahler*
> Symphony No.4...._ I do not understand why this symphony fills me so little....Please, someone lead me to a subforum like *"I love Mahler's No.4: here's why"*. ...._


Often, it can be a recording. Keep listening. Horenstein, and Harding recs. did it for me. :tiphat:


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 2002 (Myaskovsky), 2012 .


----------



## Janspe

A. Schoenberg: Moses und Aron
Pierre Boulez conducting the Royal Concergebouw Orchestra (and the singers, of course)









Never heard this one before. I'm having a great flow, I'm listening to operas almost daily!


----------



## Balthazar

*Janáček ~ String Quartet No. 1, "Kreutzer"*

The Pavel Haas Quartet performs in this great-sounding recording.


----------



## tortkis

Janácek: Sinfonietta/Taras Bulba/Mládi etc. - Atherton, Huybrechts, Mackerras, Marriner (Decca, 1996)


----------



## bioluminescentsquid

Quite an eccentric joyride through the Southern German Baroque, with instruments such as the Jaw harp. Wasn't exactly for me, but a very good production!


----------



## starthrower




----------



## Guest

Symphony No.7.










Passacaglia on a theme by Schubert.


----------



## KenOC

Bach, WTC Book II, Vladimir Feltsman. One of my favorite sets (but there are plenty of others too!)


----------



## Guest

KenOC said:


> Bach, WTC Book II, Vladimir Feltsman. One of my favorite sets (but there are plenty of others too!)


Do you have his other Bach recordings? I have the complete WTC, Partitas, English Suites, French Suites, and Goldberg Variations. All are wonderful. Perhaps he will record the various Fantasias and Fantasias/Fugues someday.


----------



## bioluminescentsquid




----------



## Heliogabo

More (and more) Bach listening this sunday:










I was happy to find this excellent recording on a 2nd hand shop, I was looking for it in fact. I have several suites and I love them all, but I wanted this, the second Bylsma recording and my first on period instrument.










And this gamba sonatas, beautifully played by this super duo: Savall and Koopman


----------



## Conglomerate




----------



## Pugg

​
*Schumann* - String Quartets Nos. 1-3


----------



## bioluminescentsquid

Strange cover, but quite amazing music!


----------



## Pugg

Sonata said:


> My first listen to this recording (not the opera though).
> 
> Freni (Love!), Pavarotti, and Karajan. Can't go wrong!


Recording made in heaven .


----------



## bioluminescentsquid

Heliogabo said:


> I was happy to find this excellent recording on a 2nd hand shop, I was looking for it in fact. I have several suites and I love them all, but I wanted this, the second Bylsma recording and my first on period instrument.


I enjoy the 2nd recording (which is also performed on a more famous instrument, which is part of its appeal), but I think the first recording, with Bylsma on a Gofriller, far surpasses the second. While the second's sound is smooth to the point of being rather featureless, the first has a earthy, rugged sound that brings out the nuances of the phrasings better.
But both are capital choices!






I wonder - what other Bach cello suites do you enjoy? I like Bysmla #1, Wispelwey #2 and 3, Beschi, Brunello, Cocset, Watkins, Istomin, Gaillard, Jian Wang, and of course, Pandolfo's viol version.



Heliogabo said:


> And this gamba sonatas, beautifully played by this super duo: Savall and Koopman


Another favorite of mine! :tiphat:


----------



## Pugg

​
*Dvorak*: Piano Concerto in G minor, Op. 33
Carlos Kleiber

Schubert:Fantasie in C major, D760 'Wanderer'

Sviatoslav Richter (piano)


----------



## AClockworkOrange

*Malcolm Arnold:
- Beckus the Dandipratt
- Suite: The Inn of the Sixth Happiness
Vernon Handley & the London Philharmonic Orchestra (LPO House Label)*

Another Malcolm Arnold soundtrack for my drive to work. Great music to start the day.


----------



## Guest

bioluminescentsquid said:


> I enjoy the 2nd recording (which is also performed on a more famous instrument, which is part of its appeal), but I think the first recording, with Bylsma on a Gofriller, far surpasses the second. While the second's sound is smooth to the point of being rather featureless, the first has a earthy, rugged sound that brings out the nuances of the phrasings better.
> But both are capital choices!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder - what other Bach cello suites do you enjoy? I like Bysmla #1, Wispelwey #2 and 3, Beschi, Brunello, Cocset, Watkins, Istomin, Gaillard, Jian Wang, and of course, Pandolfo's viol version.
> 
> Another favorite of mine! :tiphat:


The first recording is also my favorite,unfortunately hard to find.


----------



## Casebearer

bioluminescentsquid said:


> I enjoy the 2nd recording (which is also performed on a more famous instrument, which is part of its appeal), but I think the first recording, with Bylsma on a Gofriller, far surpasses the second. While the second's sound is smooth to the point of being rather featureless, the first has a earthy, rugged sound that brings out the nuances of the phrasings better.
> But both are capital choices!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder - what other Bach cello suites do you enjoy? I like Bysmla #1, Wispelwey #2 and 3, Beschi, Brunello, Cocset, Watkins, Istomin, Gaillard, Jian Wang, and of course, Pandolfo's viol version.
> 
> Another favorite of mine! :tiphat:


I also like Paul Tortelier's interpretation.


----------



## Pugg

​*Mahler: Symphony No. 2 'Resurrection'*

_Isobel Buchanan (soprano), Mira Zakai (contralto)_

Chicago Symphony Chorus, Chicago Symphony Orchestra, Sir Georg Solti


----------



## Casebearer

Ambrož Čopi : MISSA BREVIS - for treble voices

LIVE RECORDING:
I Piccoli Musici, Casazza (BG), Italy (Children's choir)
conductor: Mora Mario (Italy)
Isonni Denise, piano (Italy)
Mazza Massimo, percussion (Italy)
April 18, 2009
Chiesa Parrocchiale, Casazza (BG), Italy






It has something very vulnerable...


----------



## Guest

Casebearer said:


> I also like Paul Tortelier's interpretation.


I like him too :tiphat:


----------



## Pugg

Barber: Symphony No. 1, Piano Concerto & Souvenirs

Symphony No. 1, Op. 9
Piano Concerto Op. 38
John Browning (piano)

Souvenirs, Op. 28

Saint Louis Symphony Orchestra, _Leonard Slatkin_


----------



## Pugg

​*Britten: Billy Budd*

Philip Langridge (Vere), Simon Keenlyside (Billy), John Tomlinson (Claggart), Alan Opie (Mr Redburn), Matthew Best (Mr Flint), Alan Ewing (Mr Ratcliffe), Francis Egerton (Red Whiskers), Quentin Hayes (Donald), Clive Bayley (Dansker), Mark Padmore (Novice), Roderick Williams (Novice's Friend/Arthur Jones), Richard Coxon (Squeak), Daniel Norman (Maintop)

London Symphony Orchestra & Chorus, Tiffin Boys' Choir, Richard Hickox


----------



## Guest

A morning with Monteverdi.


----------



## Reichstag aus LICHT

bioluminescentsquid said:


> Strange cover, but quite amazing music!


It's the "Cover-Art of Turin" !!!


----------



## Granate

*Mahler Challenge Barbirolli vs Boulez vs Kubelik vs Tennstedt E4 - II*

*Mahler*
Symphony No.4
*Sol. Juliane Banse
Cond. Pierre Boulez, CO; DG (1998/2013 Re-Issue)*
--
*Mahler*
Symphony No.4
*Sol. Elsie Morrison
Cond. Rafael Kubelík, SOdBR, DG (1968/2015 Remastered Edition)*















_*Semi-final 2*: As I expected, two excellent recordings by Boulez and Kubelík (I realised yesterday his surname wears "í"). However, the loser of this semi-final is not as far from Tennstedt as I thought. That conductor is Kubelik. His insterpretation, regardless of the remastering, is very good, but does not stand up to what *Pierre Boulez* does. Boulez nails the entire symphony as it almost did with the second. The second and the "Ruhevoll" are beautiful, like a re-descovery of the symphony thanks to his straight-forward reading. The quality of the sound is also fantastic. Boulez is not only the winner of this semi-final, but also the overall winner of No.4_

1st: Boulez CO 1998 (4p)
2d: Kubelík SOdBR 1968 (3p)
3rd: Barbirolli BBCSO 1967 (2p)
4th: Karajan BPO 1979
5th: Tennstedt LPO 1983 (1p)

1st: Kubelík (12p)
1st: Boulez (12p)
3rd: Tennstedt (8p)
3rd: Barbirolli (8p)


----------



## jim prideaux

Elgar-Symphony No.1 performed by Boult and the London P.O.

a composer I have never felt any great affinity for and I have almost studiously ignored, so on this quiet Bank Holiday I thought I might have a listen to a vinyl recording. Unless my imagination is playing tricks on me I believe I can hear something of Mahler at certain points and the vibrancy and 'attack' of the brass on this 'record' is almost intimidating!


----------



## Guest

I'm still listening to Monteverdi.:angel:


----------



## Haydn man

No.4 from this set
Well played and recorded but I prefer Sinopoli overall


----------



## Pugg

​
*Transcriptions & Paraphrases for Piano (arr. F. Noack)
*
Liadov:The Enchanted Lake, Op. 62

Rachmaninov:Aleko: suite

Rimsky Korsakov:Scheherazade, Op. 35

Tchaikovsky:Swan Lake, Op. 20 Suite

*Florian Noack* (piano)


----------



## cwarchc

Just been listening to this young composer, Emily Howard, on BBC iPlayer.
Her music was on one of the Proms. I can only find this one cd, but it isn't released yet.


----------



## jim prideaux

earlier this morning..........

Elgar-Symphony No.1 performed by Boult and the London P.O.

'a composer I have never felt any great affinity for and I have almost studiously ignored, so on this quiet Bank Holiday I thought I might have a listen to a vinyl recording. Unless my imagination is playing tricks on me I believe I can hear something of Mahler at certain points and the vibrancy and 'attack' of the brass on this 'record' is almost intimidating!'

realising I may have to reconsider my opinions and listening to (vinyl again-CfP) the same work with the same orchestra but this time conducted by Vernon Handley.

(sorry if this approach to 'posting' appears egotistical.....just trying to maintain a narrative coherence with regard to the morning's listening!)


----------



## Pugg

​
*Frederica von Stade; Opera aria's*

1. Il Ritorno d'Ulisse in Patria: "Torna, torna" - Frederica von Stade / Janice Taylor
2. Tancredi: "Di tanti palpiti"
3. Nina: "Il mio ben quando verrà"
4. Semiramide: "Bel raggio lusinghier"
5. Idaspe: "Ombra fedele anch'io"
6. La Boheme: "È destin..."


----------



## Pugg

​
HAYDN Sonata, Hob.XVI:44
CHOPIN Ballade No.3
DEBUSSY Préludes, Book 1, Nos.2, 3, 5


----------



## starthrower

Bream X 2


----------



## Guest

starthrower said:


> Bream X 2


great fun ,what a lovely instrument.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Schubert; Partsongs at al.*
Danco/ Tear/ Elizbethian singers.


----------



## Heliogabo

bioluminescentsquid said:


> I enjoy the 2nd recording (which is also performed on a more famous instrument, which is part of its appeal), but I think the first recording, with Bylsma on a Gofriller, far surpasses the second. While the second's sound is smooth to the point of being rather featureless, the first has a earthy, rugged sound that brings out the nuances of the phrasings better.
> But both are capital choices!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder - what other Bach cello suites do you enjoy? I like Bysmla #1, Wispelwey #2 and 3, Beschi, Brunello, Cocset, Watkins, Istomin, Gaillard, Jian Wang, and of course, Pandolfo's viol version.
> 
> Another favorite of mine! :tiphat:


Thanks bioluminescentsquid, this 5th suite sounds really good indeed. In fact I discovered just recently (two weeks ago or so) that Bylsma has made two recordings of the suites. I only knew about the existence of the 2nd recording and for many time I tought it was the only one. When I sampled comparatively (listening to the suites #1 & #4, I use to sample the suites this way) I choose the second primarily because I prefered a slowest performance, while first recording is faster. Curiously those characteristics that you find in Bylma´s first recordings have some presence in the 2nd to my ears, but it´s true that they are more pronounced in the first one.
I´m not familiar with any of the versions you has mentioned! I have just sampled a few of the Pandolfo recording, and love Wiespelwey performance on the gamba sonatas but haven´t heard his suites. I enjoy also Watkins playing but haven´t heard his suites neither.
I fell in love with this masterworks (as many people, I think), via Pau Casals classic recording. I enjoy immensely Tortelier´s (EMI) recording and Fournier (DG), and some of the suites with Rostropovich and Yo Yo Ma. I have a feeling about Janigro´s recording because was the very first I owned, but it´s a very good version as well. And recently I have enjoy Kuijken´s performance on violoncello da spalla, and also Queyras. I´ve been intrigued by Lipkind too which I find as a very personal approach:


----------



## Heliogabo

Traverso said:


> The first recording is also my favorite,unfortunately hard to find.


You can find it more easily in this sony edition,

https://www.amazon.com/Bach-Suites-...=1472482907&sr=8-6&keywords=anner+bylsma+bach

and as a part of a big box set that contains both recordings.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Handel: Alcina*

Renée Fleming (Alcina), Susan Graham (Ruggiero), Natalie Dessay (Morgana), Kathleen Kuhlmann (Bradamante), Timothy Robinson (Oronte), Juanita Lascarro (Oberto), Laurent Naouri (Melisso)

Les Arts Florissants Orchestra & Chorus, William Christie



> "Fleming is in glorious voice as Alcina, with Susan Graham characterizing well in the trouser-role of Ruggiero. Natalie Dessay...relishes the challenge of the brilliant Tornamia vagheggiar...helped by Christie's relatively relaxed tempo." Penguin Guide, 2010 ***


----------



## Heliogabo

More Bach, inspired for some recent exchange w/ biolumiscenstquid:










This is an old favorite of mine. I used to love this recording, and still I ´m loving it this monday cloudy morning.
Related:

"Bach's gamba sonatas, not as famous as his solo-cello suites, receive an audaciously imaginative presentation on an 18th-century violoncello piccolo that captures the extraordinary beauties of the music as few others have done (...) The resulting flow of music, as if the sonatas and their curious companions (arrangements of other Bach) were one continuous reflection, is hypnotic in its appeal. The lighter, more agile tones of the violoncello piccolo, meanwhile, make what often sounds dense on the modern cello fantastic and poetical by turns. All this musical glory is complemented by a superb recording that captures every interpretive nuance, and absorbing liner notes by the cellist that pose but do not answer the riddles of the extra music".


----------



## Heliogabo

Traverso said:


> I like him too :tiphat:


One of my favorites. I like a lot also his gamba sonatas, playing on modern cello, and his Vivaldi´s cello concertos and sonatas recordings, old school as well, but beautifully played, sometimes he gives me goosebumps.


----------



## starthrower




----------



## George O

Sergei Taneyev (1856-1915): Trio for Piano, Violin, and Cello in D Major, op 22

Tamara Fidler, piano
Vladimir Ovcharek, violin
Iosif Levinzon, cello

on Melodiya (USSR), from 1978?

5 stars


----------



## senza sordino

Snap ^^^^^
Here's a plethora of trios. I listened to my new Brahms CD of trios, and I thought, why stop there?
Yesterday morning:
Brahms Piano Trios 1, 2 and 3 and piano quartet in Gm








Ravel and Chausson Piano Trios








Yesterday evening, I listened to a library CD:
Taneyev Piano Quintet (a mighty piece of chamber music at 44 minutes) and Piano trio op 22. I hadn't heard this music before, I'll make a point of listening again before the cd is returned 








This morning:
Beethoven Trios Archduke no 7, Gassenhauer no 4, and Ghost no 5. My cd








Schumann Piano trios nos 1&2, cd from the library








The piano trio is an instrumentation I overlooked until recently. I been slowly acquiring CDs of piano trios and getting CDs from th library.


----------



## Dr Johnson

Sonata in D minor, French Suites Nos 1-3, Six Little Preludes.


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1987/8, 1991.


----------



## Vaneyes

Pugg said:


> ​*Britten: Billy Budd*
> 
> *Philip Langridge (Vere)*, Simon Keenlyside (Billy), John Tomlinson (Claggart), Alan Opie (Mr Redburn), Matthew Best (Mr Flint), Alan Ewing (Mr Ratcliffe), Francis Egerton (Red Whiskers), Quentin Hayes (Donald), Clive Bayley (Dansker), Mark Padmore (Novice), Roderick Williams (Novice's Friend/Arthur Jones), Richard Coxon (Squeak), Daniel Norman (Maintop)
> 
> London Symphony Orchestra & Chorus, Tiffin Boys' Choir, Richard Hickox


Long live *Philip Langridge* :angel1939 - 2010) via his many fine recordings. I had the pleasure of seeing/hearing him in *Britten*: War Requiem. :tiphat:


----------



## Conglomerate




----------



## Vaneyes

*Dvorak*: "Dumky", Piano Quintet, w. Nash Ens., recorded 1988.


----------



## Dr Johnson

jim prideaux said:


> Elgar-Symphony No.1 performed by Boult and the London P.O.
> 
> a composer I have never felt any great affinity for and I have almost studiously ignored, so on this quiet Bank Holiday I thought I might have a listen to a vinyl recording. Unless my imagination is playing tricks on me I believe I can hear something of Mahler at certain points and *the vibrancy and 'attack' of the brass *on this 'record' is almost intimidating!


This remark nudged me to give another listen to the Naxos version of No.1, where the brass seems to be very prominent (and all the more different and interesting for it).


----------



## Granate

*Sibelius*
Symphony No.6 in D minor, Op.104
Symphony No.7 in C, Op.105
_Mono recordings (1955)_
--
Symphony No.2 in D, Op.43
Symphony No.5 in E flat, Op.82
_Stereo Recordings (1960)_
*2014 Remastered Edition
Cond. Herbert von Karajan, PO, WC (2014)*









_Two CDs on my way to the beach and back too: glorious Sibelius recordings made with the Philharmonia Orchestra in mono and stereo sound, with a quality that no Karajan-conducts-Sibelius DG recording ever came close to. Only his later 70-80s BPO "cycle" for EMI enlarged the Karajan-Sibelius combination. I chose to listen to these because I had not listened to S7 in a very long time, and many people considered it their favourite (by Mr. Sib). It is indeed less melodic than the 6th, but both were, probably because of the 20th century time, quite lacking in musical order.
I now recalled when Bernstein was talking about Beethoven's struggle for composing his music but he always came with the right note to follow the previous one. Sibelius right now for me, however, is like composing ambience, nature, the unpredictable wind, a sudden french kiss like the "Finale: Allegro moderato" in No.2. He is like, totally the opposite, probably, just probably product of composing with a violin instead of a piano. But this is why Karajan and Sibelius match so well, almost achieving perfection in the 70-80s EMI cycle, now https://www.amazon.com/Karajan-Official-Remastered-Sibelius-recordings/dp/B00JDB4BS4/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1472497116&sr=8-1&keywords=sibelius+karajan by Warner Classics for $10. However, I think the 5th with the Philharmonia is better than the 80s with BPO for EMI._

A little advert for him too:
http://www.talkclassical.com/28254-new-releases-32.html#post1115695

I would be able to post a photo of my already complete set with the two albums but I feel lazy to carry my Canon. 

Edit: What's up with amazon.com links?


----------



## Guest

Heliogabo said:


> You can find it more easily in this sony edition,
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Bach-Suites-...=1472482907&sr=8-6&keywords=anner+bylsma+bach
> 
> and as a part of a big box set that contains both recordings.


Thank you ,but I have these cello suites,I purchased today the Tortelier recordings.:tiphat:


----------



## Guest

Korngold String Sextet.


----------



## Heliogabo

Traverso said:


> Korngold String Sextet.


Korngold´s chamber music is a kind of hidden treasure.


----------



## Guest

Beethoven Quintet, sextet.


----------



## Vaneyes

*Marsalis*: Violin Concerto, w. Benedetti/LAPO/Macelaru.

Thanks to KenOC for providing this link. :tiphat:

http://kusc.org/radio/on-demand/la-phil-live-at-the-hollywood-bowl/

Intro at 14:00, VC at 19:30.


----------



## Guest

Mozart octet - sextet - octet cd1


----------



## KenOC

Steve Reich, Double Sextet.


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1970.


----------



## Granate

*Mahler Challenge Barbirolli vs Boulez vs Kubelik vs Tennstedt E5 - I*

*Mahler*
Symphony No.5
*Cond. Herbert von Karajan, BPO, DG (1973)*
--
*Mahler*
Symphony No.5 (Broadcast recording)
*Cond. Rafael Kubelík, SOdBR, Audite-BR (1981/1999 Issue)*















_*Introduction (not my first time, duh ):* A decent and a good recordings of one of Mahler's finest works in my opinion. I wanted to start low with Karajan again and this time he did not upset me. "Trauermarch" is the best piece of his DG version, and also brings in all his conducting features that make Sibelius sound glorious but keep Mahlers drowning in glasses of water. From the very beggining, the opening funeral trumpet sounds good to me, but unsurprisingly divisive. Though not playing wrongly anything, little charm is found in any movement, not even the Adagietto. Kubelík Audite's version, however, is better, but still sounding second-rate. Nothing sounds bad here, but the only movement that he makes to shine is the Rondo-Finale. Yes, it is good. Tomorrow the real contenders will be challenged._


----------



## deprofundis

Lisening to the bright colorful embelished missa Caput of* Ockeghem*, by none other than graindelavoix ensemble, this blow my mind, these ornements these broderies, that could be corsican or dalmatian whit a flavor of gregorian toss in there = manicotage
So im gonna lisen to more Ockeghem tonight his orthodox non manicoted mass all of them, since im into an Ockeghem phase
i consider his music salvation, since i feel better since i started lisening to his music, have a nice day...

:tiphat:

I would to point out i was so impress by graindelavoix triumph over Ockeghem that i order Cesena music of ars subtilior by graindelavoix(none other), im thrill to received this sooner are later.


----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## Balthazar

*Messiaen ~ Catalogue d'oiseaux*

Momo Kodama at the piano.


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Guest

A bit eclectic in style, but basically listenable and very well recorded.


----------



## Weston

Pugg said:


> ​
> *Beethoven; Sting Quartets* ( arranged for orchestra.)
> 
> _Leonard Bernstein_


Great album, I think, even though some snub it as not authentic.


----------



## bioluminescentsquid

Ah, the joy of opening up TC and seeing so much discussion of Bach suites!










I just went "Spotify window-shopping" for some Bach suites, and turned up with quite a lot of new finds. But we'll get to listen to those slowly; I'm going with a familiar one today: Wispelwey's third recording of the Suites.

I would argue that the sound of the Baroque cello, strung under low-tension gut strings and thus more relaxed than the modern cello, is the quintessential "Cello sound." It has much more texture than that of its modern counterpart; phrasings show up much better too, as the light set up of gut strings is more sensitive to changes in bow pressure, speed etc.

But Wispelwey's third recording, played on a 1690 Rombouts violoncello owned by a Dutch foundation, has quite a special sound. The sound is very strong reedy, similar to that of a viol and almost like that of an oboe or dulciaan,and has a wonderfully crisp treble register, and an organ-like bass. Simply something to savour!


----------



## Mahlerian

Messiaen: Preludes
Håkon Austbø


----------



## Weston

*Orchestral works inadvisable for dance without a living will.*

*Henze: Adagio, Fugue and Mänadentanz, suite from the opera "The Bassarids" *
Markus Stenz /Cologne Gurzenich Orchestra










Aptly named, it's a bit of this and that, mostly tempestuous exciting music for an adventure.

*Lutoslawski: Symphony No. 1 *
Esa-Pekka Salonen / Los Angeles Philharmonic Orchestra










Amazing! It's huge with so much complexity I could listen 100 times and not get bored. (But I won't. Too much ground to cover.) Recommended for those who like great big roller coaster rides.

*Saariaho: Nymphea Reflection*
Jukka-Pekka Saraste / Finnish Radio Symphony Orchestra










I'm finally digging into this boxed set. Everything I've heard so far is mysterious and fascinating. This piece is no exception. but I have found her works featuring strange vocal effects more -- effective. This is pretty cool too though if you like a string orchestra setting for your atmospheric music and there's a touch of weird vocal stuff near the end too. I'm convinced Saariaho is my favorite 21st century composer at the moment. I consider her a worthy successor to Ligeti and Grisey.


----------



## Harmonie

Currently listening to the Well-Tempered Clavier - Book: I: Fugue in D-Sharp Minor by Bach (of course) from my CD I got with my Music History book.

But recently I've been listening to Basse-Danse (Pierre Attaingnant) and L'ome armé canon instrumental (Josquin Des Prez) from this album:


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1958 - '64.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Gershwin*: Rhapsody in Blue 
*Bernstein*:West Side Story: Symphonic Dances

Leonard Bernstein


----------



## Pugg

Vaneyes said:


> Recorded 1970.


Dame Margaret did also a recording with the Rotterdam Philharmonic on Philips, worth fortunes if you can find one.


----------



## bioluminescentsquid




----------



## Pugg

*Berlioz:* Harold in Italy; Trista; 2 Overtures Nobuko Imai, 
London Symphony Orchestra, Sir Colin Davis


----------



## SixFootScowl




----------



## Pugg

​
*Schubert: Rosamunde*, D797
Die Zauberharfe (The Magic Harp), D 644 - Overture

_Ileana Cotrubas_ (soprano)

Leipzig Radio Chorus, Dresden Staatskapelle, Willi Boskovsky.


----------



## Pugg

​*Neeme Jarvi conducts Massenet *


----------



## Pugg

​
*Wagner; Preludes and Overtures*.
L.S.O. Antal Dorati


----------



## Dr Johnson

Kontrapunctus said:


> A bit eclectic in style, but basically listenable and very well recorded.


May I make so bold as to recommend Blood On The Floor?


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mendelssohn: Elijah, Op. 70*

Willard White (bass), Rosalind Plowright (soprano), Linda Finnie (contralto) & Arthur Davies (tenor)

London Symphony Chorus & London Symphony Orchestra, Richard Hickox


----------



## Guest

Bach cantatas


----------



## Pugg

​
*Ravel:*
Piano Concerto in G major
Samson François (piano)
Piano Concerto in D major (for the left hand)
Samson François (piano)

Gaspard de la Nuit

Orchestre de la Société des Concerts du Conservatoire, André Cluytens


----------



## shadowdancer

Antonín Dvořák
Serenade for Strings in E, Op 22
Sir Neville Marriner
Academy of St Martin in the Fields
Rec. 1970


----------



## Pugg

Just arrived:

​
*Théodore Gouvy ; Complete symphonies.*

Disk one:
Gouvy - Symphonies Nos. 1 & 2

Deutsche Radio Philharmonie & Saarbrücken Kaiserslautern, Jacques Mercier


----------



## AClockworkOrange

I thought I'd start today with something a little different, *Stanford's Piano Trio No.1* performed by the Gould Piano Trio.

An excellent recording, beautifully played and very well balanced. Very rewarding.


----------



## Guest

Gustav Leonhard a recording he made in st.Petersburg 2005


----------



## Pugg

​
*Chopin:*

Berceuse in D flat major, Op. 57
Piano Sonata No. 3 in B minor, Op. 58
Mazurkas (3), Op. 59
Barcarolle in F sharp major, Op. 60
Polonaise No. 7 in A flat major, Op. 61 'Polonaise-fantaisie'

*Georgijs Osokins* (piano)


----------



## Pugg

​
Berg:Lyric Suite - for soprano and string quartet

Wellesz:Sonnets For Elizabeth Barrett Browning, Op. 52

Zeisl:Komm, süsser Tod

arranged for soprano and string quartet by J. Peter Koene

*Renée Fleming (soprano)*

Emerson String Quartet


----------



## Vasks

*R. Halffter - Overture concertante (Encinar/Naxos)
Stravinsky - "Dumbarton Oaks" Concerto (Dutoit/London)
Poulenc - Piano Concerto (Collard/Erato)*


----------



## Guest

Bach sonata 1


----------



## Pugg

​
*Handel: Athalia*

_Dame Joan Sutherland_, Emma Kirkby, James Bowman, Aled Jones, Anthony Rolfe Johnson, David Thomas

The Academy of Ancient Music, New College Choir, Oxford, Christopher Hogwood


----------



## Vaneyes

Record 1980, 1955 - '76.


----------



## Faramundo

When all is said and seen..


----------



## millionrainbows

Stravinsky: 2nd Piano Sonata, Etudes OP. 7, etc.


----------



## Guest

Gottfried von Einem string quartet No.1 Schnittke string quartet No.4 Berio Notturno


----------



## Heliogabo

Traverso said:


> Bach sonata 1


This morning I listened to Kuijken´s second recording of this:










I think the first recording is more praised, but I really enjoy Kuijken´s playing here (the sound, though, is a little bit distant and reverberant, still it sounds like an intimate take, which fits the music well).


----------



## Granate

*Mahler Challenge Barbirolli vs Boulez vs Kubelik vs Tennstedt E5 - II*

*Mahler*
Symphony No.5
*Cond. Klaus Tennstedt, LPO, WC (1979/1998 Re-Issue)*
--
*Mahler*
Symphony No.5
*Cond. John Barbirolli, NPO, WC (1969/1999 issue)*
View attachment 88359










_*Semi-final 1*: Both of these two EMI/Warner Classics records live up to the hype. It is a delightful surprise for me to hail Tennstedt studio No.5, after the weak 1st and 4th and the good 2nd (studio) and 3rd. I had at the same time high expectations at Barbirolli's version for EMI, because right now, to balance his 0p that he is going to get in No.8, he had to go for gold in his EMI recordings for 5, 6 and 9th. Tennstedt makes little flaws thoughout the symphony but the key is to be emotive, not perfect. Barbirolli does bring more precission to the score and risks his position with a fast-tempo Adagietto. All the stunts are wins in these records, making it impossible to choose which is over the other, but putting a lot of pressure to Boulez and Kubelík, who will have to give their 110% tonight. Regarding the movements, the Adagiettos are very different: Tennstedt is empotional and Barbirolli flawless, in the rest is pretty much a tie, on high standards. If I have to *choose* between that emotion or that precission (even JB's trumpet solo is perfect), I stay with *Tennstedt*._


----------



## Guest

Heliogabo said:


> This morning I listened to Kuijken´s second recording of this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think the first recording is more praised, but I really enjoy Kuijken´s playing here (the sound, though, is a little bit distant and reverberant, still it sounds like an intimate take, which fits the music well).


I think too that the first recording is preferable,this might interest you.


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

Bedrich Smetana - Ma Vlast (Vaclav Neumann; Gewandthausorchester Leipzig).









What wonderful, masterful music. Smetana's great testament to his beloved homeland can be understood by all .


----------



## Heliogabo

Traverso said:


> I think too that the first recording is preferable,this might interest you.


Absolutely, I have it on my wishlist. (The complete recording is available on youtube). 
And this too, by other family members:


----------



## Judith

Listening to Voice of the Violin by Joshua Bell which is a variety of beautiful recordings.


----------



## nightscape

*Tubin* - Symphony No. 3 (Volmer/Estonian NSO)










*Raff* - Symphony No. 2 (Stadlmair/Bamberger)


----------



## millionrainbows

*Tristan Murail: The Complete Piano Music; Marilyn Nonken (Metier 2-CD). 
*
Excellent ivory-pickin'. Sound itself; harmony itself; harmonics themselves; not pitch-identity-driven, how refreshing!

It's like ordering some Messiaen, cut the God, served up hot & steamy.

Hark! A sustained bass note! Does this imply tonality by assertion? No way! My ear is better than that.

There are shower of high notes, bringing to mind Stockhausen's "star-music."

I'd like to hear this in hi-res SACD.













​


----------



## Merl

nightscape said:


> *Raff* - Symphony No. 2 (Stadlmair/Bamberger)


How weird! I was only playing this before.


----------



## Balthazar

*Bruckner ~ Symphony No. 7*

Jaap van Zweden leads the Netherlands Radio Philharmonic Orchestra.


----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## Guest

Sounds a bit like Weill.


----------



## KenOC

Chausson's Piano Quartet. Not familiar with this but it's very nice indeed!


----------



## Guest

Very good playing and sound. Too bad Hyperion quit (I think...) issuing SACDs.


----------



## pmsummer

SYMPHONY NO.3
_A Pastoral Symphony_
SYMPHONY NO.5
*Ralph Vaughan Williams*
New Philharmonia Orchestra
London Philharmonic Orchestra
Sir Adrian Boult - conductor
_
EMI_


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1988 - '92, 2004.


----------



## starthrower

Listening to Slonimsky is a trip!


----------



## Vaneyes

Kontrapunctus said:


> Very good playing and sound. Too bad Hyperion quit (I think...) issuing SACDs.


Stopped in 2009, I believe. Some titles can still be found "new" at retailers such as MDT and Presto.

http://www.mdt.co.uk/catalogsearch/result/?q=hyperion+sacd&t=general&order=most_viewed

http://www.prestoclassical.co.uk/ll/Hyperion/medium-SACD


----------



## Vaneyes

Pugg said:


> Dame Margaret did also a recording with the Rotterdam Philharmonic on Philips, *worth fortunes *if you can find one.


Thank you, Pugg. I wouldn't want it, unless it was beyond my means.


----------



## Reichstag aus LICHT

I've been listening to Josquin Desprez, including _El Grillo_, _Mille Regretz_ and _Petite Camusette_; as I write, I'm enjoying Josquin's sublimely moving tribute to a fellow composer, his "Déploration" on the death of Johannes Ockeghem. All taken from the Hilliard Ensemble's compendium "Franco-Flemish Masterworks". 8 generous discs in one box, great recordings, and great value for money. One of my favourite sets.


----------



## Reichstag aus LICHT

Pugg said:


> ​


A great recording, even if the cover makes it look like Bernstein is holding his breath underwater, with goldfish swimming around him.


----------



## KenOC

The Clarinet Concerto No. 1 of Ernesto Cavallini, an Italian clarinet virtuoso and composer. From a picture, he looked like a more civilized Toscanini.


----------



## Mahlerian

Reichstag aus LICHT said:


> I've been listening to Josquin Desprez, including _El Grillo_, _Mille Regretz_ and _Petite Camusette_; as I write, I'm enjoying Josquin's sublimely moving tribute to a fellow composer, his "Déploration" on the death of Johannes Ockeghem. All taken from the Hilliard Ensemble's compendium "Franco-Flemish Masterworks". 8 generous discs in one box, great recordings, and great value for money. One of my favourite sets.
> 
> View attachment 88365


Fully agreed. The Lassus discs in that set are wonderful.


----------



## Guest

Very powerful and frequently beautiful music. Excellent playing and sound.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

*Mozart
Violin Sonatas K. 301, 304, 376 & 526*
Hilary Hahn (violin); Natalie Zhu (piano) [DG, 2005]










*Scarlatti
Piano Sonatas*
Yevgeny Sudbin [BIS, 2005]


----------



## Atrahasis

*Vasily Kalinnikov - Symphony No.2 in A-major (1897)*


----------



## Conglomerate




----------



## Mahlerian

Shostakovich: Symphony No. 4
Chicago Symphony Orchestra, cond. Previn


----------



## fluteman

Weston said:


> *Nielsen: Flute Concerto *
> Tibor Bogányi / Saimaa Sinfonietta / Mikael Helasvuo, flute
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wanders back and forth between tightly structured and what sounds almost improvised to me. Interesting contrasts in that regard. Movement 2 gets a little wild with orchestral sections tossing a presto theme back and forth as if they are playing "hot potato" similar to Mendelssohn's Octet opening.
> 
> The flute writing too often seems to rely on bright and cheery bird calls. I enjoy that, but wouldn't it be better contrast to use more of the flute's darker legato capabilities once in a while?
> 
> *Janacek: Taras Bulba *
> Ondrej Lenard / Slovak Radio Symphony Orchestra
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Janacek simply doesn't mind changing course in mid-stride or stopping in the middle of a phrase does he? Somehow he makes it work where others would just sound chopped up. I love the strange galloping rhythms too, sounding very modern at times. (Well, I guess 1927 is modern.)
> 
> There are swelling brass chords in the middle of the final movement that are bringing tears to my eyes. Better this than wasting time on a Netflix movie any day!
> 
> Surprising myself, I needed a long pause after this. It's too good to ruin the mood rushing into another piece.
> 
> (Much later)
> *
> Dutilleux: Symphony No. 1 *
> Daniel Barenboim / Orchestre de Paris
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I absolutely _love_ the jazzy opening to this. It takes me way back to TV themes from my childhood somehow, but not in a bad way. It is of that era.
> 
> I truly enjoyed my day of listening!


Great stuff there. Nielsen's flute concerto was written to reflect the personality of flutist Holger Gilbert-Jespersen, apparently a light-hearted, flighty fellow. But it's fiendishly difficult to play, leaving the player to wonder if all the effort to produce all that light-hearted silliness is worth it. I like the rest of your choices too, especially the Dutilleux. Thanks for that post!


----------



## George O

Nikolai Myaskovsky (1881-1950)

String Quartet No. 7 in F major, op 55 (1941)
String Quartet No. 10 in F major, op 67, no 1 (1945 revision of quartet of 1907)

Taneyev Quartet

on Melodiya (USSR), from 1984
recorded 1983

5 stars


----------



## pmsummer

BECOME OCEAN
*John Luther Adams*
Seattle Symphony
Ludovic Morlot - conductor

_Cantaloupe Music_

My impression of an Islay Scots Whisky review: Strong flavors of Gavin Bryars, with overtones of Brian Eno. This is followed by hints of aged Hovhaness and Ligeti and lacings of Terry Riley.


----------



## George O

pmsummer said:


> My impression of an Islay Scots Whisky review: Strong flavors of Gavin Bryars, with overtones of Brian Eno. This is followed by hints of aged Hovhaness and Ligeti and lacings of Terry Riley.


This is a descriptive and engaging review. And a knockout photo!


----------



## Granate

*Mahler Challenge Barbirolli vs Boulez vs Kubelik vs Tennstedt E5 - III*

*Mahler*
Symphony No.5
*Cond. Rafael Kubelík, SOdBR, DG (1971/2015 Remastered Edition)*
--
*Mahler*
Symphony No.5
*Cond. Pierre Boulez, WPO; DG (1997/2013 Re-Issue)*















_*Semi-final 2*: All good-to-fantastic recordings of the fifth symphony, but only with one contender approaching to Barbirolli and Tennstedt. The loser, despite doing everything else almost perfectly, is Kubelík for an unsatisfying trumpet solo during "Trauermarsch", with a melody slightly worse than the rest of the contenders. *Boulez* makes no mistake, and he scores 5 of 5 for his set at the moment, and excells for example at the "Stürmisch".

*Final results*: really pleased with the four recordings of Mahler, and a very tough race to the 4 points. Unfortunately Kubelík could not give his 110% and loses the battle here, while Tennstedt wins for the first time with a studio recording, scratching one of the biggest chances for Barbirolli to top the chart._

1st: Tennstedt LPO 1979 (4p)
2nd: Barbirolli NPO 1969 (3p)
3rd: Boulez WPO 1997 (2p)
4th: Kubelík SOdBR 1971 (1p)
5th: Kubelík SOdBR 1981
6th: Karajan BPO 1973

1st: Boulez (14p) (2+3+3+4+2)
2nd: Kubelík (13p) (4+1+4+3+1)
3rd: Tennstedt (12p) (1+4+2+1+4)
4th: Barbirolli (11p) (3+2+1+2+3)

During this time I have been re-designing the cover arts for the Kubelík-Mahler, Audite-BR collection. After a few days of many doubts and unsatisfaction, I came up with an accurate font to show something simple enough for a sleeve in a box set, but maybe it needs harder work. 
Today from the morning to the evening, after finding the original layouts and putting the vectors on, I had been designing the cover arts of the Mahler Cycle by Leonard Bernstein for CBS/Sony in 2001 style. They are already finished. I want to post them as soon as I finish both Rafael Kubelík's box and a John Barbirolli "dream Mahler set" of Warner/EMI releases combined with Testament and BBC.
Until today I was feeling that I did the new Tennstedt covers for nothing, but, that's it. Boom.


----------



## Merl

Not sure if I like this or not. Very different recording. Have you heard this Mahlerian?


----------



## Mahlerian

Merl said:


> Not sure if I like this or not. Very different recording. Have you heard this Mahlerian?


I've heard of Faberman, and know of the label (famous for lots of budget releases), but no.


----------



## D Smith

Elgar: Symphony No. 1. Boult/LPO. Just an outstanding performance and my highest recommendation for this work which over the past couple decades is finally getting the attention it deserves.


----------



## bioluminescentsquid

Traverso said:


> Bach sonata 1


Hey, this is my absolute favorite Bach partitas & Sonatas!

Meanwhile:


----------



## bioluminescentsquid

On the Kuijken Partitas: I like the first one over the second one; it is partly because of the reason you pointed out (we can hear the texture of the violin much better in the first one). The phrasings and tempos are also better in the first one.

As for Wieland Kuijken's Bach suites, I didn't really care for them. I do love his gamba playing, though.


----------



## deprofundis

Im lisening to the superb rendition of* Jacobus Vaet *on brilliant , the 4 cd box-set, one of my favorite lithurgic classical composer,
a distinguished menber of the franco-flemish familly. I would like to point out something funny the self hatred of flemish toward themselve, look jacque brel ranting over les flamands being sob(mind my language), there is always being a rix between flemish and french walloon in belgium so this franco-flemish school of art and music sound funny to me.Were the franco-flemish were walloon more than flemish i dont care, and i dont care about animosity between the french speaking belgian and the neerlanderphile.In my life i met different people i knew a franco flemish from paris that was an a**,than i met real full blown flemish that were gentelmans.I dont care if some flemish are francophobic, im a francophone not a french and sometime i feel the french deserve the guillotine(joke), im not against an independant flander, even if the french portion of belgium may suffer, let the belgium decide, vlaam blok were verboten in belgium this is unfair since not all flemish think in a boneheads way, only white flemish speaker has power.I think there is a left ''timide'' or shy if you will side that are not about this but about free flander .I serieousely think if
belgium turn into havoc walloon should be part of France and flemish should be part of holland has a vassal, no war only referendum and peace.Im not bias toward any side , i dont have something against the walloon or the flemish(very flemish)
May peace be upon you belgium, im no chance expert i dont know fully geopolitic and problem fully, im only speaking in what i know.I hope walloon and flemish will find a cure to this mutual '' soft hatred'' or whatever.Have a nice day your pal deprofundis


----------



## KirbyH

D Smith said:


> Elgar: Symphony No. 1. Boult/LPO. Just an outstanding performance and my highest recommendation for this work which over the past couple decades is finally getting the attention it deserves.


Absolutely one of the best - the London Phil and EMI always gave their best for Boult. Might listen to this tonight, actually.


----------



## KirbyH

We are but transitory in the face of divine utterances:















I keep *Zarathustra* (as I do most of the other Strauss tone poems) in fairly heavy rotation. Today on my way to and from work (for the nearly last time to this particular store) I listened to the Granddaddy of them all. Astonishing, what RCA accomplished in early 1954 in committing this work to disc. The CSO is a model - after just one year with Reiner - of incredible virtuosity, clarity, and control. Reiner finds the nuggets among the more overdone parts, providing us with a rocket-boost worthy reading of this masterpiece. Karajan in 1959 went for power and seduction, Reiner seeks to give us logic. This is nothing short of astounding. Much the same can be said of *Rachmaninov's Isle of The Dead*, as it too is given a stellar reading. Reiner keeps things moving along so that we don't become entrenched in the composer's beautifully orchestrated melancholy. And 5/8 - what a time signature! The auditory sensation of the boat rocking is done up beautifully by the lower strings of the CSO - are we as mere mortals truly allowed to indulge in such incredible things so freely? Last I come to *Brahms' Second Piano Concerto* with Emil Gilels. How much I regret that my first exposure to this work was in a leaden performance by my at the time local symphony, sunk under its own weight by a conductor who was lost and quite possibly the most boring pianist I've ever heard - the HIPsters had invaded town that night. No such fear in the case of Uncle Fritz - the orchestra is made a full partner, and Gilels achieves maximum altitude over Brahms' huge chords. Astonishing stuff.

I am coming to chamber music by bits and pieces, and some of those bits are via the wind quintets of Danzi. My first exposure to chamber music was via Beethoven's quintet for piano and winds right before my senior year of high school at a band camp I attended. That that performance stands out in my mind more than anything else during my life at that time speaks volumes. Fast forward to eight years later and here I am taking in the wind quintet of the Berlin Philharmonic doing so much justice to these undeservedly neglected works (or so I understand - this isn't exactly repertoire I get to experience in person.) I adore the characteristic writing for bassoon and clarinet, and just how much the middle registers of the flute, oboe, and horn are utilized. These are rich-sounding pieces, even for such a small group. I won't say anything further, just let you come to them for yourself - you won't be disappointed.


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1972/3.


----------



## ProudSquire

*Franz Liszt *

*Au lac de Wallenstadt*

Lazar Berman

:angel:


----------



## Weston

*Some works that do not inorporate hedgehogs or hedgehog related products*

*Haydn: Piano Sonata in E flat major, Hob.deest *(what the heck does Hob.deest mean?)
Ekaterina Derzhavina










I've never heard another performance but this feels a little rushed to me. I think the notes need to breathe a little. It's still charming.

*Stephen Paulus: Partita Appassionata, for violin & piano*
"Various Artists" (usually meaning it's a digital download and I couldn't figure out who plays what)










Not as jarring or dissimilar as you might think. Though in a radically different key, the opening piano salvo has about the same piano tone as the ending note of the Haydn above, so my brain made the transition without incident.

I don't know much of this composer's work. Parts are complex, busy, having unpredictable intervals while remaining what many would consider melodic. Other parts are contemplative. I like it.

*Xaver Scharwenka: Piano Sonata #1 In C Sharp Minor, Op. 6*
Seta Tanyel, piano










Overly dramatized movement 1 is not entirely to my taste, but the rest overlaps Brahms' or Schumann territory, so all is not lost. By the finale it's very nice.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mozart*: Piano Concerto 27 
Géza Znda


----------



## Pugg

Vaneyes said:


> Recorded 1972/3.


I do love Alicia, much underrated .


----------



## Pugg

​
Copland: "El Salon Mexico" (May 20, 1961 New York, Manhattan Center)
Fernandez: "Batuque",
Guarunieri: "Brazilian Dance",
Revueltas: "Sensemaya" (February 6, 1963 New York, Philharmonic Hall)
Foss: "Phorion" (May 2, 1967 New York, Philharmonic Hall)
Vaughan Williams:
"Fantasia on a theme by Thomas Tallis" (December 21, 1976 New York, Manhattan Center),
"Fantasia on Greensleeves" (December 8, 1969 New York, Philharmonic Hall)
New York Philharmonic
Milhaud: "Creation of the world"
[Playing] Columbia Chamber Orchestra (March 22, 1951 New York, Manhattan Cente


----------



## bioluminescentsquid




----------



## Pugg

​
*Finzi*: Five Bagatelles for clarinet & piano, Op. 23
arr. Ch. Alexander
Elegy, Op. 22
Romance For String Quartet
arr. Ch. Alexander
Introit For Violin And Piano
arr. Howard Ferguson
Prelude for string orchestra, Op. 25
Interlude for oboe and string quartet, Op. 21

Cologne Chamber Soloists, Tom Owen


----------



## Pugg

​
*Liszt*
Années de Pèlerinage Disc 2
*Bertrand Chamayou*


----------



## Pugg

​
*Ravel*: Bolero/ *Liszt*: Les Preludes / T*chaikovsky*: 1812

Philadelphia orchestra / _Riccardo Muti._


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mayr: Requiem in G minor*

Siri Karoline Thornhill, Katharina Ruckgaber (sopranos), Theresa Holzhauser, Brigitte Thoma (altos), Markus Schäfer, Robert Sellier (tenors), Martin Berner, Ludwig Mittelhammer, Virgil Mischok (basses)

Simon Mayr Chorus and Ensemble, Franz Hauk


----------



## AClockworkOrange

*Richard Strauss' Macbeth Op.23 *performed by Rudolf Kempe & the Staatskapelle Dresden.


----------



## schigolch




----------



## jim prideaux

spent a considerable time over the past few weeks listening to the Piano Trios of both Brahms and Dvorak and realising that there is a lot to enjoy about a 'form' that I had paid little real attention to-does anyone have any advice regarding the Schumann Piano Trios?


----------



## Dr Johnson

Schnittke, Cello Sonata


----------



## Pugg

​
*Chopin: Waltzes
Alexandere Tharaud.*


----------



## Janspe

D. Shostakovich: Piano Sonata No. 1, Op. 12
Lilya Zilberstein, piano









I've always loved this early, crazy piece by Shostakovich. It doesn't get much attention, and I can understand that, but I give it an occasional listen every now and then. Zilberstein seems to be very fond of the piece, there's a live performance (audio only) too on YouTube.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Gouvy* - Symphony No. 6 & Sinfonietta.

Deutsche Radio Philharmonie, Jacques Mercier


----------



## Gordontrek

My current listening:





I better not ever hear that film music doesn't make good concert music again!


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mahler; Symphony no 4
Lucia Popp / Klaus Tennstedt *


----------



## Marinera

Kickstarted my day with *Casa del Diavolo* performed by _Il Giardino Armonico_















And now listening to *Monteverdi's* _Selva Morale E Spirituale _ directed by Konrad Junghänel


----------



## Vasks

*Leo - Overture to "Catone in Utica" (Ng/Signum)
Peuerl - Selections from "Weltspiegel" and from "Newe Padouan" (Duftschmid/cpo)
J. S. Bach - French Suite #2 (Suzucki/BIS)
Telemann - Oboe Concerto in e minor (Holliger/Philips)*


----------



## Vasks

jim prideaux said:


> does anyone have any advice regarding the Schumann Piano Trios?


They're quite nice. Don't forget Schubert's two trios. They are really fine ones as well.


----------



## bioluminescentsquid




----------



## Pugg

​
*MOZART*: Sinfonia Concertante K364; Concertone K191 / IPO/
Perlman // Zukerman / Mehta


----------



## Heliogabo

Baritone Vocals - Hans-Martin Linde
Cello - Angelica May
Harpsichord - Gustav Leonhardt
Organ [Positive] - Rudolf Ewerhart
Soprano Vocals - Elly Ameling
Viol [Viola Da Gamba] - Johannes Koch


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1977 (*Bartok*), 1987 (*Enescu*).


----------



## Dr Johnson

Shostakovich, Cello Sonata


----------



## Guest

I start with the first cd of the 25 anniversary box


----------



## Vaneyes

jim prideaux said:


> spent a considerable time over the past few weeks listening to the Piano Trios of both Brahms and Dvorak and realising that there is a lot to enjoy about a 'form' that I had paid little real attention to-does anyone have any advice regarding the* Schumann Piano Trios*?


Recorded 2010.


----------



## Vaneyes

Pugg said:


> ​
> *Ravel*: Bolero/ *Liszt*: Les Preludes / T*chaikovsky*: 1812
> 
> Philadelphia orchestra / _Riccardo Muti._


Same shirt?


----------



## Pugg

Vaneyes said:


> Same shirt?


Different recording company.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Donizetti: Maria de Rudenz*

Nelly Miricioiu (Maria de Rudenz), Regina Nathan (Matilde di Wolf), Robert McFarland (Corrado Waldorf), Bruce Ford (Enrico), Mathew Hargreaves (Rambaldo), Nigel Douglas (Il Cancelliere)

Philharmonia Orchestra, Geoffrey Mitchell Choir, David Parry


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Bruckner, Symphony No. 6*


----------



## starthrower




----------



## Haydn man

Late afternoon Brahms 
I was lucky enough to see Karajan conduct the symphony in London in 1988, he was frail but the BPO were superb


----------



## George O

Sir William Walton (1902-1983)

Scapino, A Comedy Overture (1941, revised 1950)
The Quest--Ballet Suite (1943)
Sinfonia Concertante for Orchestra with Piano (1924, revised 1944)
Capriccio Burlesco (1968)

Peter Katin, piano
London Symphony Orchestra / Sir William Walton

on Lyrita (Buckinghamshire, England), from 1971


----------



## senza sordino

Five more CDs centered on the works of Stravinsky.

The first CD from the library, all others are part of my collection 
Stravinsky violin concerto and Prokofiev second violin concerto. A fine disk.








Stravinsky Petrouchka Suite 1911 version conducted by Ormandy, Firebird conducted by Szell, Ravel Daphnis and Chloe suite no 2 conducted by Szell
(Sorry, this is the best image I could find. It's an old cd, one of the first CDs I ever bought sometime in the late 80s. Perhaps I should look for another version?)








Stravinsky Symphony in three movements, symphony of psalms, symphony in C








Bartok Divertimento and Romanian folk dances, Stravinsky Dumbarton Oaks and Pulcinella Suite. I love the disk. 








Stravinsky Apollo, Agon and Orpheus. Apollo and Agon are great, but Orpheus just doesn't hold my attention. Being at the end of the cd, it's tempting to switch it off. I didn't, but got up and did some housework instead with it in the background


----------



## jim prideaux

Chung and the VPO-Dvorak's Serenades......

Vasks and Vaneyes - thanks for the advice re Schumann Trios


----------



## Andolink

A lot of trios lately:










and


----------



## Guest

Second cd of this set


----------



## Dr Johnson

No. 1 "Classical"


----------



## Easy Goer

Wagner - Tristan und Isolde (1952) Wilhelm Furtwangler, Royal Opera House Covent Garden Chorus, Philharmonia Orchestra.


----------



## Manxfeeder

Traverso said:


> Second cd of this set


That's an impressive collection.

Just a minor quibble, because I guess they were going for contemporary here, but I wish they would have included Webern's Six Bagatelles. I think they nailed that particular piece.


----------



## deprofundis

*Thomas Crecquillon *ahh.. performed by Brabant ensemble, im affirmative Crecquillon music like good wine, you pay a fortune for, you taste it and fews second away your like woaw taste terrific,If classical music is food for the mind than i say Crecquillon music is like a bottle of Chateau lafite aged.I dont understand why people dont get his music yet, he was a source of inspiration for non other than Monteverdi,i rest my case..have a good day


----------



## DavidA

Liszt Faust Symphony / RPO / Beecham


----------



## Merl

Impressive


----------



## Guest

Manxfeeder said:


> That's an impressive collection.
> 
> Just a minor quibble, because I guess they were going for contemporary here, but I wish they would have included Webern's Six Bagatelles. I think they nailed that particular piece.


To be completely honest,I listened to the two first cd's and find them quite boring.This third one keeps my attention.Most of it is new repertoire for me so I hope that it is not too much a mixed bag.It is not that I dislike it ,it sounds nice but it leaves me cold.I'm almost longing for a shot of Schonberg for some excitement.:lol:


----------



## Michamel

Kontrapunctus said:


> Very good playing and sound. Too bad Hyperion quit (I think...) issuing SACDs.


Should I press the buy button?


----------



## jim prideaux

The Lindsays and Peter Frankl performing the Piano Quintets of Brahms and Schumann.


----------



## D Smith

Bizet: Symphony In C. Martinon/CSO. Martinon makes a compelling case for this early work of Bizet's. I enjoyed this recording much better than others I have heard.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Vaughan Williams, Symphonies Nos. 6 and 8*

Bryden Thomson and the LSO.


----------



## Balthazar

*Schoenberg ~ Five Pieces for Orchestra, Op. 16*

Antal Dorati leads London.


----------



## Guest

I am listening now to the fourth cd and I must say this is the best so far.Their is a response inside me that likes to sing along the streched lines.Perhaps it is only a rewarding for my persistance.Four in row.


----------



## starthrower

The Bream is wonderful. The Fisk is a bore. Not sure if it's the music or 
the performances? But I prefer solo classical guitar.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Bax, Symphony No. 1*

I have the Naxos set. I'm comparing the Naxos recording with Handley's. One doesn't seem to stand out over the other, but it seems like Handley's version makes more sense as I'm hearing it.


----------



## Granate

*Mahler Challenge Barbirolli vs Boulez vs Kubelik vs Tennstedt E6 - I*

*Mahler*
Symphony No.6 (Broadcast recording)
*Cond. Rafael Kubelík, SOdBR, Audite-BR (1968/2001 Issue)*
--
*Mahler*
Symphony No.6
*Cond. Rafael Kubelík, SOdBR, DG (1969/2015 Remastered Edition)*
--
*Mahler*
Symphony No.6
*Cond. Pierre Boulez, WPO, DG (1995/2013 Re-Issue)*






















_*Semi-final 1:* Three very good recordings. I cannot find anything particularly attractive in this symphony out of the "Allegro Energico, Ma Non Troppo", it goes on until it ends. In that ending I could find the biggest pro of the Audite-BR recording, in constant disadvantage for the average sound quality that cannot compete with a new remastering and a 1995 recording. In Audite Kubelík ends the symphony like the "Tragedy" suddenly happened, which both DG recordings were unable to get so successfully. The DGs are very good and straigh-sound recordings of Mahler, nothing to actually tell appart except that combining Boulez's conducting and the sound balance, he achieves a better soundscape than Kubelík, mostly on the "Allegro Energico". For that little reason, *Boulez* and the Wiener *win* the battle with Kubelík again._


----------



## deprofundis

I return to _ars subtilior _tonight whit Marcel peres lead ensemble organum the cd called *ballade et rondeaux*, it featured important ars subtilior representative artist, but my beef whit this album is fume fumeux par fumeux, not that it's not good, but too short of a version the 4-5 minutes version are too short i only like longer version, i preffer it sung by men ( so im sorry for ensemble de caelis) so i order graindelavoix ensemble rendition of ars subtilior called Cesena...they have a 8:20 minute version of Solage fume fumeux par fummé sung by men whit possibly a loud bassus and ornements, this gotta be good.

:tiphat:


----------



## millionrainbows

Stravinsky: Movements for Piano & Orchestra; Charles Rosen, piano; Columbia Symphony Orchestra. Disc 10 "Concertos" from the Stravinsky box. Best 30 bucks I ever spent.


----------



## Merl

One before bed


----------



## Sonata

This is a two disc set....still toying with the idea of getting her full boxed set


----------



## TurnaboutVox

*Bridge
Capriccio for piano No. 1
3 Sketches
The Hour Glass
Vignettes de Marseille
Piano Sonata*
Mark Bebbington [Somm, 2006]










*Bax
Piano Sonatas 1 & 2*
Ashley Wass [Naxos, 2004]


----------



## Atrahasis

*Marcel Tyberg - Symphony No. 3 in D minor (1943)*


----------



## Atrahasis

*Sibelius - Väinön Virsi (Väinö's Song) Op.110.*
Sibelius, one of the greatest!


----------



## Atrahasis

*Ture Rangström - Song of the Sea [Havet sjunger] (1913)*


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 2010, 1982.


----------



## Vaneyes

Granate said:


> *....Mahler*Symphony No.6
> *Cond. Pierre Boulez, WPO, DG....*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *....*


My fave from Boulez' DG cycle. Next, M8. Jus' sayin'. :tiphat:


----------



## Alfacharger

Maurice Jarre's brillliant score for the Mad Max franchise.


----------



## D Smith

Janacek: Sinfonietta. Mackerras/Vienna. An excellent account of this intriguing work. Recommended for both discs which include Taras Bulba, Mladi and other works.


----------



## Mahlerian

D Smith said:


> Janacek: Sinfonietta. Mackerras/Vienna. An excellent account of this intriguing work. Recommended for both discs which include Taras Bulba, Mlada and other works.


I agree it's a fine set, but this one has the same recordings and more:









As for myself:

Messiaen: Chronochromie
Cleveland Orchestra, cond. Boulez









Messiaen: Livre d'Orgue
Jennifer Bate


----------



## starthrower




----------



## Manxfeeder

*Mendlessohn, Elijah*

I'm used to Dietrich Fischer-Dieskau as Elijah, who sang it gruffly, sounding half crazy. I'm having trouble warming up to Bryn Terfel.


----------



## AClockworkOrange

Up crazily late - or early depending on your outlook, it being 2:40am.

For some late listening I have decided to go with Opus 19 of Mendelssohn's Lieder Ohne Worte performed by Daniel Barenboim. I have Brautigam's to try but Barenboim's wins out as I can reach the discs quickly and easily.

These are interesting performances from Barenboim and the music is truly beautiful.


----------



## pmsummer




----------



## tortkis

Isaac Albéniz: Piano Music - Esteban Sánchez (Brilliant Classics)









Iberia, Piano Sonata No. 5 In G Flat Major, Recuerdos De Viaje, España, Seis Hojas De Álbum, Suite Española, La Vega

recorded 1968-1974


----------



## bioluminescentsquid




----------



## Pugg

​
*Brahms*: Piano Concerto No.1
*Mozart*: Piano Concerto No.27, K.595

Clifford Curzon/ George Szell


----------



## Heliogabo

Includes the most engaging "Sonnerie" that I´ve heard, it touchs my skeen...


----------



## Pugg

Michamel said:


> Should I press the buy button?


I know I did, can't go wrong :lol:


----------



## Pugg

Manxfeeder said:


> *Mendlessohn, Elijah*
> 
> I'm used to Dietrich Fischer-Dieskau as Elijah, who sang it gruffly, sounding half crazy. I'm having trouble warming up to Bryn Terfel.


But Fleming makes a heavenly : Israel...


----------



## Pugg

​
*Myslivecek -* Complete Wind Octets & Quintets


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mahler*: Symphony no 9
Leonard Bernstein.


----------



## Andolink

*Antonio Bartolomeo Bruni*: _Six Duos for Violin and Viola, Op. 4_


----------



## Pugg

​
*Beverly Sills and friends.*
Disc 2


----------



## Pugg

​*Bellini: Norma*.
_Dame Joan Sutherland/ Marilyn Horne/ Carlo Bergonzi/ Cesare Siepe.
Richard Bonynge Conducting_.

Live recorded 1970 Metropolitan Opera house.
Wish I could have seen this.


----------



## Guest

Heliogabo said:


> Includes the most engaging "Sonnerie" that I´ve heard, it touchs my skeen...


In my opinion a classic,not only a beautiful "Sonnerie" but also a compelling Prelude from d Ánglebert played with absolute refinement and grandeur.chapeau.:tiphat:


----------



## jim prideaux

Roger Norrington and the RSO Stuttgart performing Mendelssohn's 4th Symphony (Hanssler)

as I have observed before, Rog' seems to irritate the hell out of certain critics but I really enjoy the precision and clarity of this recording (among a number of his other Hanssler recordings of his I managed to pick up 'for a song'-hats off to Fred's Records in St John's Newfoundland)


----------



## Granate

*Mahler Challenge Barbirolli vs Boulez vs Kubelik vs Tennstedt E6 - II*

*Mahler*
Symphony No.6
*Cond. Klaus Tennstedt, LPO, WC (1983/1998 Re-Issue)*
--
*Mahler*
Symphony No.6 (Live recording)
*Cond. John Barbirolli, BPO, Testament (1966/2004 Issue)*
View attachment 88394








_*Partial thoughts of Semi-final 2*, because John Barbirolli has two more shots with the New Philharmonia (Live and Studio) to pass the challenge. The Live recording in mono sound of Barbirolli has a conducting style that, as in No.1 and No.2, tries and succeeds in being personal and different from anyone else. The down of this Testament document is the sound quality, poorer than the Mono remastered recording of the No.2 by the BPO. A good thing in balance is the focus the recording puts in xylophones, harps and strings, so it ends up being a good document, only outnumbered by the better sounding competitors. Magnificent finale too.
*Klaus Tennstedt* however is surprising me more, with another outstanding recording I would not believe to be hearing considering the poor tries of No.1 and No.4, recordings that dishonor his whole Mahler studio cycle. It could be also that I was listening to this version in the same conditions: laptop on my desk, but at night, not afternoon. The emotion he releases in almost the four movements is incredible, as well as the sound. This 6th is all about the symphony, more than everything Boulez and Kubelík could achieve._


----------



## Guest

I join Heliogabo with this beautiful music


----------



## Pugg

​
*Bruckner: Symphony no 9*
V.P/ Leonard Bernstein.


----------



## Pugg

​
* Tchaikovsky * symphony 4 + Violin Concerto (Boris Belkin)


----------



## Heliogabo

Traverso said:


> In my opinion a classic,not only a beautiful "Sonnerie" but also a compelling Prelude from d Ánglebert played with absolute refinement and grandeur.chapeau.:tiphat:


Yes it's true, that's magnificent too, the entire album is beautiful (and great sound for 1970 recording as well).


----------



## Guest

Just found in the mailbox.......and listening.


----------



## bioluminescentsquid

Divisions by Simpsons, Lawes, Jenkins, et. al. for consort. Stunning!


----------



## Pugg

​
*Bach; Brandenburg concertos* ( disc1)
Peter Schreier conducting.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Hol*: Symphonies Nos. 1 & 3

Residentie Orchestra The Hague, Matthias Bamert


----------



## bioluminescentsquid




----------



## Vasks

*Muresianu - Overture: Stephen the Great" (Litvin/Olympia)
Enescu - Piano Quartet #2 (Tammuz/cpo)*


----------



## Marinera

*Mischa Maisky*, Orpheus Chamber Orchestra
*Vivaldi *Cello concertos R418, R 424, R401, 2nd mov from R422
*Boccherini* Cello concertos no7 G480, no6 G479, and minuet from String Quintet in E op13, no5

Exceptional. I love Maisky's playing.


----------



## Guest

Scriabin
Prometheus


----------



## Pugg

​
*Handel: Judas Maccabaeus, HWV 63*
Sung in German

_Ernst Haefliger, Peter Schreier, Theo Adam & Gundula Janowitz_

Solistenvereinigung, Großer Chor des Berliner Rundfunks & Rundfunk-Sinfonieorchester Berlin, Helmut Koch


----------



## Guest

Scriabin
Poème de l'Extase


----------



## Heliogabo

Another great album from this gorgeus (and unexpensive) set:










_Venetian Music at the Habsburg Court, in the 17th Century_

Music by:
Massimiliano Neri ( 1615-1666)
Giovanni Battista Buonamente ( died in 1643)
Antonio Bertali. ( 1605-1669)
Giovanni Valentini. ( 1582-1649)
Giovanni Priuli. ( 1575-1629)

Musica Fiata 
Roland Wilson.










Lovely brass and strings music beautifully played, in between late renaissance and early baroque.


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1999, 1974.


----------



## Vaneyes

AClockworkOrange said:


> Up crazily late - or early depending on your outlook, it being 2:40am.
> 
> For some late listening I have decided to go with Opus 19 of Mendelssohn's Lieder Ohne Worte performed by Daniel Barenboim. I have Brautigam's to try but Barenboim's wins out as I can reach the discs quickly and easily.
> 
> These are interesting performances from Barenboim and the music is truly beautiful.


Yes, Danny's has held up very well over the years. :tiphat:


----------



## Reichstag aus LICHT

Manxfeeder said:


> I'm having trouble warming up to Bryn Terfel.


Having trouble warming up to him? Why - is not his word like a fire?


----------



## OldFashionedGirl

On Spotify:







*Brahms* - Double Concerto.
Soloits: Zino Francescatti, violin/ Pierre Fournier, cello.
*Beethoven* - Triple Concerto. 
Soloits: John Corigliano, violin/Leonard Rose, cello/Walter Hendi, piano.

Columbia Symphony Orchestra/New York Philarmonic. Conducted by Bruno Walter.


----------



## Dr Johnson

Symphony No. 4 (revised 1947 version)


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1994.


----------



## Conglomerate




----------



## Guest

Malcolm Arnold,my first acquaintance and I'm listening now 8 minutes so I can't say much but my first impression is a posisitive one.


----------



## Dr Johnson

Phantasm, Rhapsody for Piano and Orchestra


----------



## AClockworkOrange

*JS Bach: The Art of Fugue
The Emerson String Quartet *

When it comes to the music of JS Bach, I really have to be in the mood in order to appreciate it more fully. With many Composers I can slip right into the music but not with JS Bach. That said, when I am in the right frame of mind, I really enjoy a number of his works in a variety of configurations.

Tonight, I am in the mood and I am thoroughly enjoying this recording. I really enjoy the performance of a String Quartet in this piece - for me it really adds to the music and the Emerson's performance is excellent. Presently it is my favourite performance of this work.


----------



## Guest

AClockworkOrange said:


> *JS Bach: The Art of Fugue
> The Emerson String Quartet *
> 
> When it comes to the music of JS Bach, I really have to be in the mood in order to appreciate it more fully. With many Composers I can slip right into the music but not with JS Bach. That said, when I am in the right frame of mind, I really enjoy a number of his works in a variety of configurations.
> 
> Tonight, I am in the mood and I am thoroughly enjoying this recording. I really enjoy the performance of a String Quartet in this piece - for me it really adds to the music and the Emerson's performance is excellent. Presently it is my favourite performance of this work.


Are you familiar with this one?


----------



## AClockworkOrange

Traverso said:


> Are you familiar with this one?


I cannot say that I have Traverso but I will give the video you have shared a listen when my CD finishes, thanks :tiphat:


----------



## Vaneyes

Yuja rehearsing.

http://www.euronews.com/2016/09/01/yuja-wang-rehearsing-the-encore

Related:

http://www.newyorker.com/magazine/2016/09/05/yuja-wang-and-the-art-of-performance

http://www.deutschegrammophon.com/en/artist/wang/ontour


----------



## Balthazar

*Bartók ~ The Violin Sonatas*

Christian Tetzlaff and Leif Ove Andsnes make some crazy beautiful music together.

This was my top CD discovery last year when Bartók was Composer of the Month. I miss those...










_Sonata No. 1 for Violin and Piano, SZ 75
Sonata No. 2 for Violin and Piano, SZ 76
Sonata for Solo Violin, SZ 117_


----------



## Conglomerate

Two gems.


----------



## Guest

After finishing the Malcolm Arnold symphony 1 and 5 wich I enjoyed now the fifth cd of the Kronos box .


----------



## Sonata

This is such a beautiful Requiem!!!


----------



## George O

David Del Tredici (1937- )

Syzygy

-Phyllis Bryn-Julson, soprano
Festival Chamber Orchestra / Richard Dufallo

George Rochberg (1918-2005)

Second Symphony

-New York Philharmonic / Werner Torkanowsky

on CRI (Composers Recordings,Inc.)(NYC), from 1983










David Del Tredici with Hilary Hahn










George Rochberg with Georg Solti


----------



## KenOC

Zelenka's Trio Sonatas, Paul Dombrecht et al. This is my favorite recording of these. There's a newer release with a different cover that's much cheaper than this one.


----------



## Granate

*Mahler Challenge Barbirolli vs Boulez vs Kubelik vs Tennstedt E6 - III*

*Mahler*
Symphony No.6 (Live recording at BBC Proms)
*Cond. John Barbirolli, NPO, BBC Legends/Testament (1967/2009 Issue)*
--
*R. Strauss*
Metamorphosen, for 23 solo strings
*Mahler*
Symphony No.6 "Tragic"
*Cond. John Barbirolli, NPO, WC (1967/2008 Remastered Edition)*















_*Semi-final 2*: Completing the two other JB recordings, the BBC Proms is sure a good concert but not a very good performance, even if it is stereo and has less quality than the BPO live concert in mono. But, when I listen to the monumental studio recording, it looks like a warm-up. Perfection. Like with Tennstedt, I was able to enjoy movements of the Symphony that Boulez and Kubelík could not squeeze. What a sound. It is beyond wonder, and on par with Tennstedt. Also, R. Strauss Metamorphosen is as good as the symphony. I want to hear more of *John Barbirolli* from now on. He slightly *wins* the semi-final, as well as the No.6 battle with everyone.

*Final results*: Plot-twist as we leave symphonies 1-4 to focus on four wonderful EMI recordings by Tennstedt and Barbirolli, achieving 7 points each one because of their merits. Boulez and Kubelík still play on the premier league of Mahler, but fail to go beyond what the score offers._

1st: Barbirolli NPO 1967 (4p)
2nd: Tennstedt LPO 1983 (3p)
3rd: Boulez WPO 1995 (2p)
4th: Kubelík SOdBR 1969 (1p)
5th: Kubelík SOdBR 1968
6th: Barbirolli BPO 1966
7th: Barbirolli NPO Live 1967

1st: Boulez (16p)
2nd: Tennstedt (15p)
2nd: Barbirolli (15p)
4th: Kubelík (14p)



Granate said:


> *Mahler*
> After Symphony No.4 listenings
> 
> 1st: Kubelík (12p)
> 1st: Boulez (12p)
> 3rd: Tennstedt (8p)
> 3rd: Barbirolli (8p)


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Bax, Symphony No. 1*

David Llloyd-Jones and the Royal Scottish National Orchestra on Naxos.


----------



## ldiat




----------



## millionrainbows

Recent Stravinsky, from the Columbia Original Jackets Collection;
Fanfare for two trumpets
Septet
Movements
Anthem
Elegy for J.F.K
Double Canon for String Quartet











 

Giacometti drawing on the cover…I love this old Columbia stuff. Some of this is very serial sounding, such as Movements and Sextet.


----------



## Merl

Superb cycle. Just listening to the wonderful 7th. Probably the best of this wonderful set.


----------



## starthrower

Bream plays lute & guitar on these recordings from 1959-1983.


----------



## KenOC

Peter Sculthorpe, Memento Mori. A somber cruise past the brooding statues on Easter Island. The Dies Irae is heard throughout.


----------



## Janspe

R. Vaughan Williams: A Pastoral Symphony _or_ Symphony No. 3
London Philharmonic Orchestra, led by Adrian Boult









I've now officially started familiarizing myself with the Vaughan Williams symphonies - a project that I've postponed for way too long.


----------



## GreenMamba

Schubert sonatas K. 958 and 959 (disk one). Brendel.


----------



## bioluminescentsquid




----------



## tortkis

Francesco Spagnoli Rusca (1634-1704): Complete Instrumental Works (Vermeer Records, 2016)
I Solisti dell'Orchestra Barocca di Milano / Danilo Costantini


----------



## Sonata

I don't know if purists would want this contemporary artist in the "classical listening". She's not modern classical in the sense of Xenakis and company, per se. She's composed for small film, but she's not a strictly film composer either. At any rate, other than an unpleasant Canon in D remake, she has some wonderful original music  I'm really enjoying this album as well as "Key of Sea"

Wiki description:
Jennifer Thomas (born June 23, 1977) is a multi award winning American pianist, violinist, composer, performing artist, and recording artist. She was classically trained at Brigham Young University-Idaho,[2] and started composing in 2003, later releasing her first debut album in 2007. Thomas has issued four albums, the latest 'Winter Symphony' released in November 2015.[3][4]

Thomas is known for writing and performing piano-centered orchestral music from classical music to classical music crossover and cinematic orchestral. While most of her works are original, she also covers classical pieces as well as pop music and movie soundtracks. Thomas has also composed film scores, where she won the Gold Medal of Excellence in the 2011 Park City Film Music Festival for "Music in a Short Film" [5] as well as a 2012 Hollywood Music in Media Award for "Best Film Score for Documentary/Short".[6]


----------



## Mahlerian

Stravinsky: Petrushka, Rite of Spring
New York Philharmonic, Cleveland Orchestra, cond. Boulez









Both gripping renditions. The young Boulez may have hated the Neoclassical Stravinsky, but his love for the Russian-era Stravinsky shines through.


----------



## D Smith

Vaughan Williams; Sinfonia Antarctica. Boult/London Phil. An enjoyable enough listen but for me this work has never escaped its film score origins, so it's hard to take too seriously. I like 3,4,5 and 9 far better (even though they are all quite different from the other). Excellent performance as to be expected from Boult.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Liszt*: Harmonies poétiques et religieuses (10), S. 173

Michael Korstick (piano)


----------



## Pugg

Sonata said:


> This is such a beautiful Requiem!!!


Snowed under in the Mozart aftermath.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Rachmaninov*: piano Concerto No. 3 in D minor"
Kiril Kondrashin Symphony of the Air (conductor)
Record: May 19, 1958, Carnegie Hall


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mahler:Symphony No. 9*
Chicago Symphony Orchestra, Carlo Maria Giulini


----------



## helenora

*Hopkinson Smith* and *JS Bach *


----------



## Pugg

​
For me also:

*Bach: cello suites*.(disk 1)
_Philip Higman_


----------



## Pugg

​
*Puccini: La Bohème
*
Anna Moffo ( Mimi)Robert Merrill (Marcello), Richard Tucker (Rodolfo), Giorgio Tozzi (Colline), , Philip Maero (Schaunard), Adelio Zagonara (Sergente dei doganieri), Mary Costa (Musetta), Giorgio Onesti (Alcindoro), Fernando Corena (Benoit)

Orchestra e Coro del Teatro dell'Opera di Roma, Erich Leinsdorf


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

I usually listen to the latest recordings but this is Nice and charming! Op. 50 at the moment.


----------



## Pugg

​*Beethoven: Piano sonatas* / OP.7/Op.14 nos 1-3
Daniel Barenboim


----------



## Guest

Just in the mailbox. Suite 1-2-3


----------



## Pugg

​
*Debussy:*

La Mer
Images for orchestra: II. Ibéria
Prélude à l'après-midi d'un faune

Detroit Symphony Orchestra, _Paul Paray_


----------



## jim prideaux

Smetana-Ma Vlast performed by Kubelik and the Czech Philharmonic.....


----------



## Manxfeeder

Janspe said:


> I've now officially started familiarizing myself with the Vaughan Williams symphonies - a project that I've postponed for way too long.


I started the same project six months ago. This is definitely not "cow pat music."


----------



## bioluminescentsquid




----------



## Pugg

​
*Vivaldi:Gloria in D major, RV589*

Magnificat, RV611
ed. Malipiero

_Teresa Berganza & Lucia Valentini Terrani (mezzos)_

New Philharmonia Chorus & Orchestra, Riccardo Muti


----------



## bioluminescentsquid




----------



## Wood

SCRIABIN: Piano Sonatas Nos. 1 & 3, Four Preludes (Ashkenazy)


----------



## Pugg

​*Aram Khachaturian* (1903-1978)
Symphonie Nr.2
3 concert arias / Julia Bauer
Julia Bauer, Robert-Schumann-Philharmonie, Frank Beermann


----------



## George O

Pierre Boulez (1925-2016): Trois sonates pour piano

Claude Helffer, piano

on Astrée (France), from 1980


----------



## Granate

*Mahler Challenge Barbirolli vs Boulez vs Kubelik vs Tennstedt E7 - I*

*Mahler*
Symphony No.7 (Broadcast recording)
*Cond. Rafael Kubelík, SOdBR, Audite-BR (1976/2001 Issue)*
--
*Mahler*
Symphony No.7 (Live mono recording)
*Cond. John Barbirolli, HO & BBC SO, JBS (1960/2016 Issue)*
--
*Mahler*
Symphony No.7
*Cond. Klaus Tennstedt, LPO, WC (1981/1998 Re-Issue)*














View attachment 88416

_*Semi-final 1*: Easy decisions to make on one symphony that I thought was my third Mahler favourite_ (thanks, Bernstein). _Kubelík's broadcast has a decent sound but an average conducting until the excellent Rondo-finale. However, Barbirolli's only document of the No.7, apart from being mono, offers very little to even deserve a single point, mostly during movements 1 and 2, and keeping decent quality from 3 until the finale. *Klaus Tennstedt*, the obvious *winner* of this semi-final, plays more than decent: his recording is a good one that still leaves me unstatisfied but far over No.4 levels._
Back to normal?


----------



## Wood

SCRIABIN: 2 Impromptus Op. 10, 24 Preludes, Opus 11, 6 Preludes Op. 13 (Fergus-Thompson)


----------



## Pugg

​
*Bellini: Beatrice di Tenda*

_Dame Joan Sutherland (Beatrice di Tenda), Josephine Veasey (Agnese), Luciano Pavarotti (Orombello), Cornelius Opthof (Filippo Maria Visconti), Joseph Ward (Anichino/Rizzardo)_

London Symphony Orchestra, Ambrosian Opera Chorus, Richard Bonynge

Studio recording, _1967_


----------



## Dr Johnson

No. 7


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1964.


----------



## Wood

SCRIABIN: Piano Sonata No. 2 (Ivo Pogorelich)


----------



## Heliogabo

Two months ago Taggart posted this album here and I was very intrigued for it. Then I' ve found a copy on amazon u.s. and even if shipment was expensive something ( :devil: ) said to my ear that I should buy it. As I waited I was listening to it in small doses on spotify and I really liked it. I just received it this week and just can say that this disc is one of my best purchases in a very long time. I`m really loving this music by this rather "mysterious composer". Now it´s time for an overdose of this beautiful and odd sonatas:










From the AMG review:

"Giovanni Antonio Pandolfi briefly surfaced at the Hapsburg court in Innsbruck in 1660 with the pair of violin publications performed here. Little is known of his life beyond what can be gleaned from the dedications and other matter associated with these two sets of sonatas for violin and continuo, and the downright bizarre quality of the music only heightens the air of mystery. British historical-performance specialist Andrew Manze, who has a very pleasing touch in the so-called stylus phantasticus of fantastic style of the later seventeenth century, writes in the notes that Pandolfi might be considered the "godfather" of the virtuoso violin tradition in the German sphere running from Biber down to the mighty unaccompanied sonatas and partitas of J.S. Bach. The problem with this is that Pandolfi's sonatas do not sound much like Biber, even at his most experimental, or anyone else. Their nearest relatives are the works of Marco Uccellini, who may have been influenced by Pandolfi. If your tastes run to the extreme in the music of the seventeenth century, rest assured that it doesn't come much more extreme than this (...)"


----------



## Wood

MOZART: Minuets KV65a, KV103 (Slovak Sinfonietta, Taras Krysa)


----------



## senza sordino

Michael Tippett, my only CD of his music. Divertimento on Sellinger's Round, Little Music for String Orchestra, The Heart's Assurance, Concerto for Double String Orchestra. I got this cd second hand cheap, and really only for the double concerto, which is quite nice. 








Tippett, A Child of Our Time. A cd from my local library. I had never listened to this before, even though I had known about its existence for many years. It's pretty good, and I'm not totally into vocal music. 








Tippett all five string quartets from this well reviewed cd. I listened via Spotify. The third and fourth quartets are excellent and if I remember correctly, I was a big advocate of the fourth when we compiled our TC recommended string quartets list. The fifth quartet is a sprawling work that didn't make a lot of sense. Nevertheless, I will consider buying this cd, it's pretty good


----------



## joen_cph

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> View attachment 88414
> 
> I usually listen to the latest recordings but this is Nice and charming! Op. 50 at the moment.


I recently bought the LP of the Seven Last Words played by the Schneider Quartet (mono), and it´s the first time I´ve heard a version that was able to interest me. A set that seems worth investigating, alas not complete.


----------



## joen_cph

GreenMamba said:


> Schubert sonatas K. 958 and 959 (disk one). Brendel.


A good set of the often overlooked _3 Piano Pieces D946_.


----------



## George O

Joseph Haydn (1732-1809): The Seven Last Words of the Savior on the Cross, op 51

The Schneider Quartet

on the Haydn Society (Boston), from the mid 1950s

5 stars


----------



## Guest

Heliogabo said:


> Two months ago Taggart posted this album here and I was very intrigued for it. Then I' ve found a copy on amazon u.s. and even if shipment was expensive something ( :devil: ) said to my ear that I should buy it. As I waited I was listening to it in small doses on spotify and I really liked it. I just received it this week and just can say that this disc is one of my best purchases in a very long time. I`m really loving this music by this rather "mysterious composer". Now it´s time for an overdose of this beautiful and odd sonatas:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From the AMG review:
> 
> "Giovanni Antonio Pandolfi briefly surfaced at the Hapsburg court in Innsbruck in 1660 with the pair of violin publications performed here. Little is known of his life beyond what can be gleaned from the dedications and other matter associated with these two sets of sonatas for violin and continuo, and the downright bizarre quality of the music only heightens the air of mystery. British historical-performance specialist Andrew Manze, who has a very pleasing touch in the so-called stylus phantasticus of fantastic style of the later seventeenth century, writes in the notes that Pandolfi might be considered the "godfather" of the virtuoso violin tradition in the German sphere running from Biber down to the mighty unaccompanied sonatas and partitas of J.S. Bach. The problem with this is that Pandolfi's sonatas do not sound much like Biber, even at his most experimental, or anyone else. Their nearest relatives are the works of Marco Uccellini, who may have been influenced by Pandolfi. If your tastes run to the extreme in the music of the seventeenth century, rest assured that it doesn't come much more extreme than this (...)"


What a beautiful cd this is.If I had to choose music for the desert Island I think I prefer one like this and no big Symphony how beautiful they may be.This music let you more free as it has no personal stamp.What can make me more happy than sing with an inner voice and feeling to be part of it.:tiphat:


----------



## millionrainbows

Pugg said:


> ​
> *Rachmaninov*: piano Concerto No. 3 in D minor"
> Kiril Kondrashin Symphony of the Air (conductor)
> Record: May 19, 1958, Carnegie Hall


These boxed-set posts of yours remind me of a little kid getting out her toys on the floor.


----------



## Heliogabo

Traverso said:


> What a beautiful cd this is.If I had to choose music for the desert Island I think I prefer one like this and no big Symphony how beautiful they may be.This music let you more free as it has no personal stamp.What can make me more happy than sing with an inner voice and feeling to be part of it.:tiphat:


Definitely a desert island cd


----------



## Krummhorn

Because of the enormous size of this thread we have created Volume IV for the ease of everyone's use.

Please continue the discussion in Current Listening Vol IV.


----------

